# AMD RX VEGA Laberthread



## Ralle@ (16. August 2017)

Hallo Leute





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

Es ist endlich so weit, AMD hat die Katze aus den Sack gelassen und sie hört auf den Namen
*RX VEGA 56 / RX VEGA 64 / RX VEGA 64 Liquid

**
Technische Daten
**
RX VEGA 56 
*
Next Gen Compute Units 56
Stream Processors 3584
Base GPU Clock 1156 MHZ
Boost GPU Clock 1471 MHZ
Memory Bandwith 410 GB/s
Peak SP Performance 10.5 TFLOPS
Peak Half Precisions Performance 21 TFLOPS
High Bandwith Cache (HBM2) 8GB
Board Power 210W

*
RX VEGA 64 
*
Next Gen Compute Units  64
Stream Processors 4096
Base GPU Clock 1247 MHZ
Boost GPU Clock 1546 MHZ
Memory Bandwith 484 GB/s
Peak SP Performance 12.66 TFLOPS
Peak Half Precisions Performance 25.3 TFLOPS
High Bandwith Cache (HBM2) 8GB
Board Power 295W

*
                               RX VEGA 64 Liquid*

Next Gen Compute Units  64
Stream Processors 4096
Base GPU Clock 1406 MHZ
Boost GPU Clock 1677 MHZ
Memory Bandwith 484 GB/s 484 GB/s
Peak SP Performance 13.7 TFLOPS
Peak Half Precisions Performance 27.5 TFLOPS
High Bandwith Cache (HBM2) 8GB
Board Power 345W


*Custom Modelle*

Da ist aktuell sehr wenig bekannt.
Von der VEGA 64 hat Asus eine ROG Strix angekündigt, mit dem Kühler der schon bei der 1080 TI zum Einsatz kommt. 
Von der VEGA 56 ist ein OEM Modell aufgetaucht, welches vermutlich von AMD selbst stammt.

*Asus ROG Radeon RX 64 Strix
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle

*RX Radeon 56*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle

Ansonsten ist noch nicht viel bekannt, wann und ob überhaupt Custom Modelle erscheinen werden.
Ich persönlich hoffe auf einige Modelle der bekannten AMD Partner, gerade Sapphire und Co halten sich da noch bedeckt.

Der erste Post wird regelmäßig aktualisiert.
Und nun, fröhliches diskutieren und bitte ohne Fanboy streitigkeiten.


----------



## Ralle@ (16. August 2017)

Ich für meinen Teile habe mir eine VEGA 64 LC bestellt.
Ich weiß es macht keinen Sinn, die Karte ist überteuert aber ich will was neues zum experimentieren haben. Mal sehen wann die Karte eintrifft, Alternate gibt 21 - 22 August vor.


----------



## Bariphone (16. August 2017)

Ich weiß noch nicht was ich von Vega halten soll. Für die Leistung aktuell ist der Preis schon gewaltig. Klar HBM kostet, etwas mehr hätte ich schon erwartet zumal die auch kein Kostverächter in Sachen Strom ist.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## chris302 (16. August 2017)

ALTERNATE Radeon Pack Link

Ich frage mich gerade eher wenn der Link für die Packs bei Alternate endlich tut. 

ist von der offiziellen Ve.ga Seite. 
Weiß da jemand was?

Ich will eigentlich auch eine LC vega aber ich will den gesamt preis im Packet bei alternate wissen.


----------



## Bariphone (16. August 2017)

Ich denke die Vega 56 dürfte die interessanteste Variante werden.  Preislich gleich der 1070 und doch ein Minimum schneller

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ralle@ (16. August 2017)

Mir geht es bei VEGA zu 90% und Undervolten.
kann nicht sein dass die Teile solch Verbrauchsmonster sind. 
Volt runter, Takt anpassen und schauen was möglich ist.


----------



## zeitgeist1234 (16. August 2017)

Da es schon oft Thema war.

Würde für die 64er definitiv kein 500W-NT reichen? Wenn es nicht reichen sollte, wäre das Thema durch für mich. Trotz des freesync-monitors. Werde für eine graka nicht ein neues NT kaufen. Dann eher 1080/ti. 

Die 56er...Wenn sie als custom die 1080 übertrifft, ja. Ansonsten nicht. Soll auch länger als 1 Jahr halten.


----------



## Ralle@ (16. August 2017)

Ich werde es testen sobald die Karte da ist.
Ich habe im Rechner wo die 1080 TI drinnen ist ein 550W NT von BeQuiet. Das wird dann endlich mal an die Leistungsgrenze kommen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (16. August 2017)

Von Tomshardware gibt es jetzt auch einen Test zur wassergekühlten Vega 64:

Ubertaktet und abgekocht: AMD Radeon RX Vega64 wassergekuhlt


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (16. August 2017)

400WAAAATTTTTT??????!!!!! und Peak auf 476Watt????


----------



## Bariphone (16. August 2017)

Schlechter Scherz. Und ich Dachte Hawaii kann nichts mehr toppen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ralle@ (16. August 2017)

Sooo schlecht war Hawaii auch nicht.
Die Referenz Karten waren schlecht, die Partner Karten waren dann wieder ganz OK.


----------



## bugfunk (17. August 2017)

Hier sind meine punkte von meinem ersten bench-durchgang mit einer vega 64 LC@ stock

Generic VGA video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VII HERO

und hier noch mal ein vergleich mit einer 1080 die mit 2150mhz lief. Ist zwar ne bessere CPU, aber die grafikpunkte sind ja vergleichbar.

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-7700K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z170-A


----------



## dagger85 (17. August 2017)

Ich hätte diesesmal darauf gehofft das sie Nvidia überholen


----------



## zeitgeist1234 (17. August 2017)

Sollte ein 500w be quiet e10 NT für die vega56 reichen? 

Aktuell ist es eine sapphire 390er, die ja auch ganz schön frisst


----------



## Bariphone (17. August 2017)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Sooo schlecht war Hawaii auch nicht.
> Die Referenz Karten waren schlecht, die Partner Karten waren dann wieder ganz OK.


Nein, schlecht war Hawaii definitiv nicht. Aber die hatten halt auch noch einen enormen Stromhunger. Dahin ging meine Aussage.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ralle@ (17. August 2017)

Das mit dem Stromhunger war auch schon bei Tahiti so.
AMD übertreibt es da regelmäßig um scheinbar auch noch bei den schlechtesten Chips die Taktraten garantieren zu können.


----------



## drstoecker (17. August 2017)

Hab hier noch einen Test zur kleinen Vega, der ein oder andere wird den noch nicht kennen. Spezielles Augenmerk sollte auf dort 4 in 1080p gelegt werden!

AMD Radeon RX Vega 56, 25 Game Benchmark [1080p, 1440p & 4K] - YouTube


----------



## Duvar (17. August 2017)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Hab hier noch einen Test zur kleinen Vega, der ein oder andere wird den noch nicht kennen. Spezielles Augenmerk sollte auf dort 4 in 1080p gelegt werden!
> 
> AMD Radeon RX Vega 56, 25 Game Benchmark [1080p, 1440p & 4K] - YouTube



Nicht nur auf Dirt 4 achten, ich habe hier mal einiges zusammengetragen und bin recht zuversichtlich, dass Vega demnächst nach paar Optimierungen und dem erscheinen der Customdesigns bombastisch wird (nach manueller Optimierung)
Auf jeden Fall hätte ich schon richtig bock Vega zu optimieren demnäcsht (da es jetzt noch keine Customs gibt), nur kann ich das jetzt nach dem Kauf der Ti nicht mehr bringen 
In 5 Wochen kommt auch das Baby, meine Tage sind eh gezählt^^
Genieße noch meine letzten Atemzüge ohne AA Dampf in der Luft 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...rx-56-im-test-heisse-vega-80.html#post8992399


----------



## Ralle@ (17. August 2017)

@Duvar

Dann gratuliere ich mal herzlichst.
Ja, die ersten paar Monate sind stressig aber du wirst schon Zeit finden wo du deinem Hobby nachgehen kannst.


----------



## MfDoom (17. August 2017)

Oh man, meine Vega zum Sparpreis ist angekommen, aber es ist keine Limited. Obwohl es so auf der Rechnung steht. Was nun? 
Behalten oder zurückschicken und wahrscheinlich ewig warten. Gerade gibts keine Limited bei MF.

Edit: hat sich erübrigt, MF sagt Geld zurück oder behalten, der Fehler ist wohl mehrfach passiert.


----------



## Ralle@ (17. August 2017)

Das ist bitter.
Meine kommt morgen und am WE habe ich genügend Zeit der Karte auf den Zahn zu fühlen.


----------



## Bariphone (17. August 2017)

Wenn du willst, behalten und Nachlass fordern. Sonst die Pille schlucken und Retoure.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MfDoom (17. August 2017)

ne ich behalte sie, ist zwar schade um den epischen Referenzkühler aber im Endeffekt kommt ja eh ein Wasserkühler drauf, also Wayne interessierts.
Sie rauscht bereits zuckersüss in meinem Gehäuse.


----------



## Bariphone (17. August 2017)

Cool. Glückwunsch zum neuen Pixeltaxi und dem Wissen einer der Ersten zu sein

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MfDoom (17. August 2017)




----------



## Ralle@ (17. August 2017)

Ich würde die Karte auch behalten und versuchen den Preis unterschied vom Händler zu bekommen.
Die Limited kostet schließlich mehr.


----------



## arcDaniel (18. August 2017)

Gestern habe ich Ups verpasst, egal die Vega64 kommt [emoji16] und gerade eben habe ich eine mail von EKWB bekommen, dass jetzt auch mein Wasserblock auf dem Weg zu mir ist [emoji16] "leider" kann jeden Tag auch mein Sohn zu welt kommen, dann könnte es schon sein dass Vega ein paar Wochen verpackt rumliegt [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MfDoom (18. August 2017)

Ist der Block von EKWB empfehlenswert? Wollte eigentlich auf den Kryographics warten weil er aus fast 100% gefrästem Kupfer besteht


----------



## arcDaniel (18. August 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Ist der Block von EKWB empfehlenswert? Wollte eigentlich auf den Kryographics warten weil er aus fast 100% gefrästem Kupfer besteht



Ich bin im allgemeinen von den EKWB Produkten begeistert, haben auch einen klasse Support. Ob es nun bessere gibt?

Denke bei den Fullcover gibt es bis auf 1-2grad keine krassen unterschiede.

Ich halte mich nur von Plexi fern und kaufe eher die POM/Acetal Versionen; fast unzerstörbar [emoji12]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MfDoom (18. August 2017)

Sind die Vrams bei Ekwb auch vom Wasser überspült?


----------



## arcDaniel (18. August 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Sind die Vrams bei Ekwb auch vom Wasser überspült?



Bei welchem Fullcover nicht?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MfDoom (18. August 2017)

Es gibt noch einen dritten anbieter, dort sieht es so aus als ob nur der chip gekühlt wird. Kann mich aber auch täuschen.
Nexxus heisst er


----------



## Bariphone (18. August 2017)

Alphacool. Das sind Hybridkühler. Aktiv ist zwar nur der Chip umspült, aber die Coldplate ist mit Wärmeleitpaste an diese angeschlossen und kühlt dezent mit. RAM wird ausserdem  mit Pads und dem großen Passiv Kühlkörper über den Airflow und der aktiven Backplate mitgekühlt. Nicht so gut wie Fullcover aber deutlich besser als reine LuKü.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## arcDaniel (18. August 2017)

Wir sind hier ja beim Vega Laberthread oder? 

Ihr wisst schon wo der VRam beim Vega sitzt?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MfDoom (18. August 2017)

Dort wo er auch bei der Fe sitzt

Ich frage nach dem besten wasserkühler für vega, gehört nicht hier hin?


----------



## arcDaniel (18. August 2017)

Die Frage ist nur, weil bei Vega der Vram mit dem GPU Die auf einen Substrat ist und es eigentlich unmöglich ist den Die zu kühlen ohne den VRam mit...

Was mir am meisten sorgen macht sind die Doubler welche sich auf der Rückseite der Platine befinden und auch sehr warm werden können, jedoch ist hier eine aktive Kühlung nur sehr schwer realisierbar. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. August 2017)

Eine aktiv gekühlt Backplate gibt es von Aquacomputer, nennt sich XCS. 


Aqua Computer kryographics Pascal 1080 – Page 5

Aqua Computer kryographics Pascal 1080 – Page 3

--> Wärmeleitpad wo es gebraucht wird auf die PCB  Rückseite anbringen und das entsprechende Bauteil wird über die Backplate gekühlt.


Per PM habe ich erfahren, dass der Kühler für Vega  nächste Woche vorgestellt wird und die Backplate wegen dem Eloxieren etwas später aufschlagen wird.




MfDoom schrieb:


> Es gibt noch einen dritten anbieter, dort sieht es  so aus als ob nur der chip gekühlt wird. Kann mich aber auch täuschen.
> Nexxus heisst er



Für 105€ einen Alphacool Aluminium Druckguss Vega Kühler aus Asien, wenn es Vollkupfer für 100-110€ aus Deuschland gibt, will eigentlich niemand haben.


----------



## MfDoom (18. August 2017)

Das dachte ich mir auch, beim alphacool


----------



## arcDaniel (18. August 2017)

Warum nicht Vollkupfer aus Slovenien? 

Deutsche Qualität ist auch nicht mehr das was sie mal war.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bariphone (18. August 2017)

Das ist ne andere Debatte. Zurück. Ich könnte EK auch wärmstens empfehlen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. August 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Warum nicht Vollkupfer aus Slovenien?
> 
> Deutsche Qualität ist auch nicht mehr das was sie mal war.
> 
> ...



Du hast die Kühlung der Komponenten auf der PCB Rückseite angesprochen und ich habe die Aquacomputer XCS Backplate ins Spiel gebracht. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## MfDoom (18. August 2017)

Danke für die info, mit der Vorstellung nächste woche.


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. August 2017)

Wäre auch meine Wahl. Mal sehen ob Vega 56 zumindest für wenige Stunden für 405€ angeboten wird.


----------



## Ralle@ (18. August 2017)

Kommt halt drauf an ob und wie viel es bringt die Rückseite aktiv mitzukühlen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. August 2017)

Den Effekt bei einer bei der Kühlung eher genügsamen 1080GTX habe ich auf der vorherigen Seite gepostet. 

Vega ist was die Kühlung angeht fordernder, dementsprechend wird das Temperaturdelta bei einer gekühlten Backplate auch größer ausfallen.

Wärmebilder PCB Rückseite Referenzkühler:

Takt, Temperaturen und Gerauschemission - Das Warten hat endlich ein Ende: AMD Radeon RX Vega64 im Test

Wärmebild mit einem Alphacool auf der Vorderseite:

Leistungsaufnahme, Ubertaktung und Untervolten - Ubertaktet und abgekocht: AMD Radeon RX Vega64 wassergekuhlt


----------



## arcDaniel (18. August 2017)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Du hast die Kühlung der Komponenten auf der PCB Rückseite angesprochen und ich habe die Aquacomputer XCS Backplate ins Spiel gebracht. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



Dann haben wir an einander vorbei geredet  Ich werde die Original Backplate einfach weiter nutzen. Vielleicht bleiben die Doubler auch Kühler, wenn die PCB Vorderseite deutlich Kühler bleibt, mal sehen.

Ich habe meine auch jetzt bekommen. Habe sie nur ausgepackt aber noch nicht auseinder genommen, da der Block ja noch nicht da ist.

Bin echt gespannt ob ich eine mit offenliegendem Interposer oder abgedichtetem bekommen habe. Von der Funktion ist es mir ja eigentlich egal, mit der Versiegelung würde ich mich aber beim Putzen der WLP sicherer fühlen.


----------



## Nightmare09 (18. August 2017)

Ich hatte vorgestern mal bei Watercool angerufen und gefragt, ob und wann die HEATKILLER IV Serie auch für Vega verfügbar sein wird:
Ja, es wird einen HEATKILLER IV für Vega geben (wenig verwunderlich) und verfügbar sein soll er in ca. zwei Wochen, d.h. Ende August.  

Leider zeigt dieser Test, dass auch eine sehr gute Kühlung -wenigstens zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt- nicht viel mehr Leistung aus Vega 64 herauskitzeln kann.
Leistungsaufnahme, Ubertaktung und Untervolten - Ubertaktet und abgekocht: AMD Radeon RX Vega64 wassergekuhlt

Ich bin gespannt welches Undervoltingpotential Vega 64 hat, wenn alle Tools ordentlich arbeiten. Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. August 2017)

Undervolting auf 1.050V bis 1.100V bei gleichzeitigem OC auf ~1600MHz wäre nach meinem Geschmack. Gamernexus (Vega 56) und PCGH (FE Edition) habe solche Ergebnisse bei Karten mit Referenzkühler hinbekommen.


----------



## MfDoom (18. August 2017)

Habe eben mal Battlefield 1 getestet. Alles auf Ultra geballert läuft Butterweich, ich bin begeistert und glücklich (WQHD).
Den Takt von 1630Mhz hält sie, aber nur wenn der Lüfter fast auf Vollgas läuft was definitiv zu laut ist. In Default Einstellungen bleibt sie einigermassen leise taktet aber 1 bis zwei Stufen herunter, was aber auch flüssig läuft.

Mein Rechner hat dabei bis zu 530W auf dem Tacho  Leider habe ich mein Netzteil (550W) damals zu knapp bemessen, jetzt darf das Dark Power Pro auf jeden Fall zeigen was es kann


----------



## Nightmare09 (18. August 2017)

Falls du auch über PUBG verfügst könntest du das mal bitte testen (ich weiß es ist EA und auch nicht 100 % reproduzierbar aber so einen groben Eindruck kannst du ja sicher wiedergeben). Hast du FreeSync aktiviert?


----------



## MfDoom (18. August 2017)

PUBG habe ich noch nicht gekauft. Freesync ist natürlich aktiv

Mein PC steht momentan offen neben mir auf dem Tisch und mir fehlen etwas die Worte um das zu beschreiben. Orkanartige Lautstärke und abartige Hitze sind wohl treffende Vokabeln die meinen Rechner momentan beschreiben. @Stock definitiv eine unbrauchbare Karte, ausser der Rechner steht im Nachbargebäude. Im Winter werde ich den Mora wohl neben meine Füsse platzieren.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (18. August 2017)

Hab mit der Liquid @Turbo, R7 1700X@3,9Ghz und nem frischen Win 10 nochmal Civ VI und Firestrike durchlaufen lassen.
Generic VGA video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. PRIME X370-PRO



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralle@ (18. August 2017)

So, Karte kam heute.
Testen kann ich leider erst morgen, bin noch auf der Arbeit und es ist kein Ende in Sicht. PUBG habe ich auf der Platte, ich habe vor so etwa 20 Games und paar Benches übers WE zu testen, dabei wird die VEGA gegen meine TI antreten müssen, einmal alle beide Stock, dann max. Power Saving und dann alles was geht.
Bin gespannt.

Edit:
Ich werde dabei nicht alles stur auf Ultra stellen, die Vega wird mit den selben Settings getestet wie 1080 TI. Mit der habe ich auch nicht alles auf Ultra , da schalte ich lieber DSR ein damit das Bild ruhiger wirkt.


----------



## Der der keinen Namen hat (18. August 2017)

Wayne´s interessiert

Hab auch ein wenig rumgespielt -> Win7/64, Heaven Benchmark laufen lassen und über Wattman UV OC betrieben - zum mal schnelltesten und posten hier das Wattman Bild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zeigt im Benchmark 1980/1500 MHz, im Wattman oder Afterburner 1712/1000 MHz ( bei GPU ca. 80 Grad). Zieht dabei ca. 340-360 Watt.

Edit: nochmal "geregelt" auf ca. 310-320 Watt (bei GPU ca. 79 Grad).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yummycandy (18. August 2017)

Habt ihr das mal gelesen? 
Actually Hardcore Overclocking: First impressions of VEGA on LN2


----------



## Ralle@ (18. August 2017)

Der Treiber ist halt aktuell die größte Baustelle.
Keine Ahnung warum das bei AMD nicht funktioniert aber das wird schon werden (hoffe ich mal).


----------



## MfDoom (18. August 2017)

Der schrieb:


> Wayne´s interessiert
> 
> Hab auch ein wenig rumgespielt -> Win7/64, Heaven Benchmark laufen lassen und über Wattman UV OC betrieben - zum mal schnelltesten und posten hier das Wattman Bild.
> 
> ...



wie hälst du sie so kühl?

Lüfter auf 100%, dann geht das bei mir auch


----------



## Der der keinen Namen hat (18. August 2017)

sollte auf den Bildern klar sein -> 3000 rpm

bin grad noch am rumbasteln, dabei grad unter 300W bei 1536-1630 MHz bei ca. 74Grad@3000rpm angelangt.

Edit: Passender WaKü Block wär jetzt was


----------



## MfDoom (18. August 2017)

Ja, deshalb frag ich ja. 
Mit Lüfter auf Vollgas hält sie die 1712Mhz bei mir aber auch konstant.


----------



## Der der keinen Namen hat (18. August 2017)

Will eigentlich wissen ob sie stabil bei unter 300W und 1536 - 1630 bleibt. Bis jetzt läufts.


----------



## MfDoom (19. August 2017)

undervolting scheint bei mir nicht zu funktionieren, der Treiber ist buggy


----------



## drstoecker (19. August 2017)

Radeon RX Vega 64 Strix im Test: Asus Vorserie schlagt das Referenzdesign deutlich - ComputerBase


----------



## Aks-ty (19. August 2017)

Hey Leute!

Ich hab bei meiner Vega nen derbes Problem:
1. Spulenfiepen aber mega übel
2. Die GPU Taktet aufm Desktop nicht unter 852 MHz
3. Kann ich im Wattman einstellen was ich will bringt scheinbar alles nichts
Bin langsam Ratlos. Welchen Treiber benutzt ihr?
MFG Aks-ty


----------



## drstoecker (19. August 2017)

Der letze Absatz ist interessant 

Radeon RX Vega: Mining-Treiber steigert MH/s deutlich - Golem.de


----------



## dambala (19. August 2017)

Hab erst gestern den umbau erledigt, ein wenig gedauert externe WaKü gleich dem Jahresservice unterzogen und Cpu nebenbei geköpft.
Konnte deshalb nurmal kurz antesten: Die heißeste karte die ich jemals hatte  (es lebe die Zweideutigkeit) befürchte das ich mal mit der Backplate verschmelze wenn ich sie Volllast berühre .Ich bin froh das ich die Möglichkeit habe sie demnächst in den Loop zu hängen. Die Blower Lösung würd ich auf Dauer nicht durchstehen.


----------



## MfDoom (19. August 2017)

Aks-ty schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> 
> Ich hab bei meiner Vega nen derbes Problem:
> 1. Spulenfiepen aber mega übel
> ...



Hey,
1. Meine hat absolut null Spulenfiepen, das wäre für mich ein Grund sie zurückzuschicken.
2. Meine taktet auch nicht runter, 852Mhz ist bei mir auch Idletakt. 
3. Wattman ist fehlerbehaftet.

Diese Prozedur hat bei Problemen nach Treiberupdates mit der FuryX geholfen: den Treiber manuell deinstallieren, dabei immer neustarten wenn verlangt. Dann den AMD Ordner löschen, unter C:/Programme. Dann die Registry säubern (ccleaner oder regcleaner) und den aktuellsten Treiber installieren, neustarten wenn er es verlangt.
Afterburner, vor allem ältere Versionen funken auch dem Treiber dazwischen und führten bei mir schon öfter zu Problemen.


----------



## Ralle@ (19. August 2017)

Kleiner Vorgeschmack




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr sauber verarbeitet und ganz schön schwer das Teil


----------



## bugfunk (19. August 2017)

Was die 64 in BF1 leistet ist schon nicht übel. Wenn man die noch ünertaktet hat man fast 1080ti level.

YouTube


----------



## Cleriker (19. August 2017)

Kann sein, aber gerade das oc steht momentan noch in keinem (wirklich überhaupt keinem) guten Verhältnis zum Verbrauch. Bisher rennt die Karte ja in ihr PT-Limit und durchs oc wirds noch schlimmer. Wird Zeit, dass Arctic was dagegen unternimmt.


----------



## bugfunk (19. August 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Kann sein, aber gerade das oc steht momentan noch in keinem (wirklich überhaupt keinem) guten Verhältnis zum Verbrauch. Bisher rennt die Karte ja in ihr PT-Limit und durchs oc wirds noch schlimmer. Wird Zeit, dass Arctic was dagegen unternimmt.



Das stimmt natürlich. Aber man kann sich auch alles schön oder schlecht relativieren. Manchmal kommt es halt einfach auf die leistung an. Wenn Vega 20% schneller als eine 1080ti gewesen wäre und doppelt so viel verbraucht hätte, ich hätte mich nicht beschwert....


----------



## drstoecker (20. August 2017)

Der Test hier auf techpowerup liest sich irgendwie besser als alle anderen.

AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 8 GB Review | techPowerUp


----------



## kampfschaaaf (20. August 2017)

Hungrige Powermaschine für 4k. So liest sich das und so habe ich es auch gekauft. Liest sich wirklich besser als in den deutschsprachigen Foren; vor allem ist hier wunderbar gezeigt, wie viel in die Stromversorgung gesteckt wurde und wie hochwertig das ausgelegt ist.


----------



## ArnoGK (20. August 2017)

Vega Treiber Bug ... .





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SBx73n-fgdE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## asdf1234 (20. August 2017)

Meint ihr das be quiet! Straight Power 10, 500W  Netzteil reicht aus für eine Radeon RX Vega 64 wenn die ca. 320 W verbraucht ?


----------



## Cleriker (20. August 2017)

Sag uns mal was du sonst damit betreibst, dann könnten wir das eher beantworten.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kampfschaaaf (20. August 2017)

Oh, besser nicht. Ich habe durch Experimente hier auch schon 400W für die GraKa angezeigt bekommen. Das NT würde sich abschalten, wenn es auf schätzungsweise 120% Last kommt. Das Gesamtpaket muß da stimmen. Wenn Du das mit einem genügsamen System machst, könnte es gerade so hinhauen, Sollte es aber ein älterer i7 auf X58, X79 oder gar ein Bulldozer sein, wird es nicht hinhauen.
Wenn Deine Infrastruktur mit 120W auskommt, kannst Du es ohne OC gefahrlos tun. Nur ein Experiment, oder ein Stromfresser mehr und Dein NT arbeitet nicht mehr im Hocheffizienzbereich.

Auf meiner Packung steht mininum 750W NT. Das ist natürlich auf Sicherheit gemacht und schließt die Chinaböller mit ein. Von daher könnte es, je nach System, das Du hast gerade so hinhauen oder eben nicht.


----------



## Ralle@ (20. August 2017)

Hat etwas gedauert aber etwas herumgespielt habe ich mit der Karte.
Leider zu wenig aber meine Tochter meinte dieses WE sei der ideale Zeitpunkt für Röteln und nur Röteln wäre ja zu einfach. Nein, sie muss auch noch Fieber haben. 
Aber gut, paar Ergebnisse kann ich zeigen.


*Die Karte selbst*.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Perfekt verarbeitet, knapp 1,8 KG schwer und sie neigt sich nicht im eingebauten Zustand.
Beim Lüfter hatte ich Bedenken, er ist aber erstaunlich ruhig. Zubehör existiert quasi nicht, es sind 2 PCIe 8 Pol Kabel dabei, eine Anleitung für den Einbau und 4 Schrauben 4 den Radiator, das ist alles. Aber gut, an mauen Zubehör ist man ja schon gewohnt.


*Karte im PC*

1080 TI



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



VEGA 64 LC



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dort wo die Karte jetzt sitzt, bleibt sie natürlich nicht.
Habe sie mal auf die schnelle eingebaut, sobald ich Zeit habe kommen 2 BeQuiet Lüfter auf den Radi für Push / Pull.


*3D Mark*

1080 TI stock



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



VEGA 64 LC stock



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hätte ehrlich gesagt mit weniger bei der VEGA gerechnet, daher bin ich positiv überrascht.
Out of the Box schwankt der Takt zwischen 1560 & 1650, wenn ich den Tools glauben schenken darf. Heißt, es ist noch genügend Spielraum vorhanden.


*Testsystem 
*CPU: 7820X @ 4,5 GHZ
RAM: 4x 8GB Corsair DDR4 3400
Mainboard: MSI Gaming M7 ACK
Grafikkarte: Asus 1080 TI OC / XFX VEGA 64 LC
Betriebssystem: Win 10 pro
Netzteil: Lepa Max Gold
Gehäuse: Fractal Design R5


*Games*

Witcher 3
1440p / alles max (Hair works off bei beiden)

1080 TI
MIN FPS 73
AVG FPS 95

VEGA 64 LC
MIN FPS 65
AVG FPS 79

Hier zeigen beide Karten keine Auffälligkeiten. Außer beim Verbrauch, hier genehmigt sich die VEGA Karte 170W mehr, bleibt aber leise was ich erstaunlich finde wenn ich bedenke was der Single Radiator leisten muss.


GTA V
1440p / mix aus Ultra und High / 2x MSAA / 16x AF im Treiber erzwungen bei beiden

1080 TI
MIN FPS 101
AVG FPS 131

VEGA 64 LC
MIN FPS 71
AVG FPS 102

Ich habe hier nicht den internen Benchmark benutzt, sondern bin einmal um die Map gefahren.
Grund dafür war, ich habe es nicht geschafft den internen Benchmark bei der VEGA Karte zu ende zu führen, es kam immer an der gleichen Stelle ein Blackscreen.


Battlefield 1
1440p / Ultra / DX12

1080 TI
MIN FPS 105
AVG FPS 133

VEGA 64 LC
MIN FPS 99
AVG FPS 127

BF1 könnte das Parade Spiel für VEGA werden, hier nehmen sich beide Karten nix. Mit beiden Karten ist das Spielgefühl super.
Bei der Map "Argonne Forest" kamen es zu kurzen Blitzen als ich in den Himmel geschaut habe aber gut, der Treiber ist verbesserungswürdig.


Player Unknown´s Battlegrounds
1440p / Mix aus High und Ultra / 16x AF im Treiber erzwungen bei beiden

1080 TI
MIN FPS 67
AVG FPS 81

VEGA 64 LC
MIN FPS 45
AVG FPS 60

Ja ich weiß Early Access.
Das Spielgefühl ist mit der VEGA Karte schon hart am Limit, ich bin da eher der High FPS Typ. Wer niedrigere FPS gewohnt ist, wird aber klar kommen.


*Verbrauch*

1080 TI
310W

VEGA 64 LC
480W

Hier zeigt sich die Schattenseite vom VEGA, das Teil nuckelt nur so am Netzteil. 
Sobald alle Tools zuverlässig funktionieren und AMD einen verbesserten Treiber nachreicht, werde ich mich mit dem Undervolting beschäftigen. Hier sehe ich noch viel Potenzial, Traditionell gibt AMD ja gern viel vcore.


*Mein persönliches Fazit*

Schlecht finde ich VEGA auf keinen Fall, teilweise zeigt die Karte wo sie eigentlich sein möchte, wenn es der Treiber nur realisieren könnte.
Hier ist aktuell die größte Baustelle, da kann ich AMD einfach nicht verstehen. Warum launcht man ein Produkt, wenn die Features die für mehr Leistung sorgen könnten noch nicht aktiv sind?! Bei der AM4 Plattform hat man so viel richtig gemacht, bei VEGA hat man wieder mal (der letzte positive Launch im Grafiksektor war Tahiti) vieles falsch gemacht.
Der Verbrauch stört mich gar nicht so, hier kann man sicher noch gut einsparen wenn man selbst Hand anlagt und optimiert, es hätte aber ruhig weniger sein können.


----------



## asdf1234 (20. August 2017)

Was hast du für ein Gehäuse ?


----------



## Duvar (20. August 2017)

Gute Besserung deiner Prinzessin Ralle@.
Man kann ja laut Gamer Nexus schon ein wenig undervolten. (mehr oder weniger gut)
Kannst es ja bei Gelegenheit ja mal prüfen. 480W sind natürlich zum


----------



## Ralle@ (20. August 2017)

@asdf1234

Ein Fractal Design R5. Habe ich ganz vergessen zu schreiben, habe ich jetzt hinzu gefügt.


@Duvar

Danke
Ja kann man, den Bericht von Nexus kenne ich. Das ist mir aber zuviel gefrickel, man muss oft reseten bis mal was übernommen, dann wird plötzlich wieder alles auf stock zurückgesetzt. Angetestet habe ich es ja kurz aber der Treiber spinnt noch in der Hinsicht, deshalb warte ich da noch ab bevor ich mir ein Urteil bilde. Ohne den Takt zu reduzieren waren 80W drinnen, da ginge sicher noch was aber wie geschrieben.
Der Treiber spinnt, deshalb habe ich mal alles auf stock belassen. Und eine TI kann man auch sparsamer bekommen, das geht mit dem Afterburner ganz leicht, wie du selbst weißt.


----------



## bugfunk (20. August 2017)

Das übertakten des speicher scheint sich zu lohnen. Bin noch am testen, aber so wie es aussieht haben 100mhz mehr speicher, 4fps mehr in 4k beim witcher gebracht.


----------



## dagger85 (20. August 2017)

Zu teuer braucht zu viel Strom ist echten reinfall was AMD da hingelegt hat auch mit Treibern werden sie die Karte auch nicht besser machen


----------



## Ralle@ (20. August 2017)

@dagger85

So schnell würde ich da nicht urteilen.
Der Verbrauch wird mit den Treibern sicher nicht besser, da wird man selbst handanlegen müssen aber die Performance wird sicher besser.
Ich wäre nicht überrascht wenn Vega 64 bis auf 10% an eine 1080 TI rankommt, es liegen ja noch Features brach die die Karte unabhängig von der Anwendung beschleunigen.

Rein von der aktuellen Vorstellung spricht nicht viel für die Vega Karten, da gebe ich dir recht. Eine 1080 ist in allen Belangen besser, dies kann sich aber noch ändern.


----------



## Der der keinen Namen hat (20. August 2017)

Habe bei mir am Steckdosenmeßgerät gemessen Desktop / Last   125W / 425W Gesamtsystem (inkl. Wakü).

Edit: Bios Schalter ist noch in Original Position ( eingebaut: [x] links )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bugfunk (21. August 2017)

Das ist eine coole idee für vega:

AMD Mini PC - Vega 64 Liquid + Ryzen 1700X - YouTube


----------



## drstoecker (21. August 2017)

AMD-Grafikkarte Radeon RX Vega 64 teurer als erwartet | heise online


----------



## Exedy (21. August 2017)

Bin nun auch Besitzer einer Vega und hätte da direkt eine Frage. Wenn ich von oben auf die Grafikkarte schaue, Welche Position des Bios Schalters ist der Stromsparmodus? Links oder rechts? Konnte das leider nirgends finden.

Aktuell habe ich das Problem, wenn die Karte unter Vollast kommt geht der Rechner einfach aus. Ich habe es schon mit dem Stromsparmodus im Treiber Probiert, Manuell Undervoltet und Takt reduziert, Lüfter auf > 3000 Umdrehungen gestellt damit sie nicht mehr über 70 Grad kommt. Leider hat alles nichts geholfen.

Ich dachte eigentlich mein Coolermaster V750 Netzteil würde für die Grafikkarte reichen.


----------



## Ralle@ (21. August 2017)

Links ist Original & Rechts das Spar Bios.
Was mir noch auf die schnelle einfällt, du kannst das PT auch auf -50 setzen, dann darf die Karte fast nichts mehr ziehen. Ansonsten, das V750 ist ein Single Rail Netzteil, eventuell ist die erzeugte Last kurzzeitig zu hoch und das NT schaltet ab. Die VEGA ist in der Hinsicht echt kein Kostverächter. Eventuell kannst auch mit einen FPS Limiter arbeiten und schauen ob das ganze stabil ist.


----------



## Exedy (21. August 2017)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Links ist Original & Rechts das Spar Bios.
> Was mir noch auf die schnelle einfällt, du kannst das PT auch auf -50 setzen, dann darf die Karte fast nichts mehr ziehen. Ansonsten, das V750 ist ein Single Rail Netzteil, eventuell ist die erzeugte Last kurzzeitig zu hoch und das NT schaltet ab. Die VEGA ist in der Hinsicht echt kein Kostverächter. Eventuell kannst auch mit einen FPS Limiter arbeiten und schauen ob das ganze stabil ist.



Tatsächlich.... Schalter nach Rechts und Standard Treiber Settings funktioniert. 1 Runde BF1 ohne Probleme(vorher nach 5 min Rechner aus)

Dann habe ich wohl kein so gutes Netzteil erwischt


----------



## Lighting-Designer (21. August 2017)

Hab das Corsair TX750 und keine Probleme. Wie viel Ampere hat dein NT denn auf der 12V Schiene?
Mein 1700X@3,9GHz (1,425V) und die Vega Liquid mit +50% PT@1750/945 ohne zu mucken. 
Hatte die Vega mal kurz bei 1800/1100Mhz auch ohne Probleme.


----------



## Ralle@ (21. August 2017)

Sein NT sollte 62 Ampere auf der 12V Leitung haben, eigentlich mehr als genug.
Mein Lepa Max Gold 800W NT hat auch nur 3 Ampere mehr, also 65. Und mein 7820X taktet auf allen Kernen mit 4,5 GHZ, der braucht sicher mehr als 1700X.


----------



## Exedy (21. August 2017)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Hab das Corsair TX750 und keine Probleme. Wie viel Ampere hat dein NT denn auf der 12V Schiene?
> Mein 1700X@3,9GHz (1,425V) und die Vega Liquid mit +50% PT@1750/945 ohne zu mucken.
> Hatte die Vega mal kurz bei 1800/1100Mhz auch ohne Probleme.



Mein 1700@3,85/1,375V und Vega@Standard scheinem dem Netzteil schon zuviel zu sein. Habe allerdings 8 Lüfter dran und 3 SSDs plus 1 HDD. Ist das eventuell zu viel?


----------



## mad-onion (21. August 2017)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> @dagger85
> 
> So schnell würde ich da nicht urteilen.
> Der Verbrauch wird mit den Treibern sicher nicht besser, da wird man selbst handanlegen müssen aber die Performance wird sicher besser.
> ...



Stimmt schon, die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist gegeben. Man sehe sich das mal bei der 290x an.. "ein Jahr" nach Release hatte sie erst die treiberseitige Höchstleistung erreicht.
Aber sicher, wer so lange schon auf Vega gewartet hat und sich trotz der aktuellen Vorkommnisse immernoch nicht verarscht vorkommt und so Markengeil ist, 
dass er auch nen Eimer voll S*****e für hunderte € kaufen würde, solange der von seiner Lieblingsmarke ist... ..ja Deeeeer wird auch sicher gern nochmal ein Jahr warten, 
bis dann die Treiber so weit sind, dass die Karte denn endlich (wenn die GTX 2080 TI schon längst wieder 50-60% schneller als die 1080 TI ist, das Niveau einer 1080 (nonTI) 
messbar, aber nicht fühlbar übertreffen wird.
AMD verarscht gerade allesamt... die Aktionäre, die Fachpresse, die Kunden... und es ist so offensichtlich dass selbst ein taubstummer 
blinder das noch riechen würde, aber es gibt tatsächlich weltweit (Außer den Minern) überall Leute die sich mit freuden zwingen lassen, 
diese Karten trotz 150€ Aufpreis (auf eine nur eine Woche gültige UVP!?)  für zwei "Gratisspiele" zu zahlen. 
Ich habe mich mit meinem BWL (Dipl. Betriebswirt) -Dozenten darüber unterhalten, das ist unlauterer Wettbewerb, halbwegs geschickt getarnt, aber dennoch abmahnfähig!
Die niedrigere kurze UVP war nur für die Reviews gut, damit sie eine bessere Bewertung aufgrund der UVP bekommen, die jetzt passé ist! 
Die ganze Hinhalterei, der Mega Hype... wie war das ? Betterred? Join the Rebellion? poor Volta? ...und dann sowas? im Ernst?
Ich habe mit AMD bis Vega Release die letzten min. 15 Jahre sympathisiert, dass sowas von mir öffentlich gepostet wird, bedeutet schon was!
Mein Statement dazu? siehe Sig. !!


----------



## pope82 (21. August 2017)

vega ist sicher keine glanzleistung, weder was die leistung an sich, als auch das marketing angeht.
aber ehrlich gesagt  weiss ich nich so recht, warum du dich so aufregst. 
am ende vom tag ist es doch ganz einfach: ist dir vega zu teuer? dann kauf sie nicht.......


----------



## Der der keinen Namen hat (21. August 2017)

Der schrieb:


> Habe bei mir am Steckdosenmeßgerät gemessen Desktop / Last   125W / 425W Gesamtsystem (inkl. Wakü).
> 
> Edit: Bios Schalter ist noch in Original Position ( eingebaut: [x] links )
> 
> ...



Heute mal den Bios Schalter auf rechts gestellt -> ( Karte im eingebautem Zustand - Radeon lesbar - Slotblende links - 8Pin rechts ). Gesamtsystem ~380W unter Last.

Edit: Boost meist bei 1536MHz, min. FPS etwas höher, max. FPS etwas niedriger. 74 Grad bei 2460 U/min.


----------



## Bariphone (21. August 2017)

Was mir eigentlich missfällt ist nicht mal die zugegebenermaßen magere Leistung im Vergleich dem was es werden hätte sollen. Als viel mehr der unzeitgemäße Stromverbrauch. Ich selber habe keine. Da ich mich dann vor 4 Monaten doch für die 1080 entschieden habe und bereue nichts. Schade hätte mir viel erhofft. Die Preisgestaltung ist sicher dem HBM2 geschuldet. 

Naja sie ist sicher nicht schlecht, aber high end ist anders. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MfDoom (21. August 2017)

Blablabla
Das ist hier doch jedem klar, wurde hundert mal durchgekaut


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (21. August 2017)

Vega ist eigentlich Fiji 1.85 anstatt 2.0.....Eigentlich hat man nur im Bereich VRAM eine 100%ige Steigerung erhalten, aber das ist besser als nix. 
Könnt ihr mal noch mehr Benches & Ingame-Screenshots posten?


*edit:*
Ein Beispiel mit Heaven @1440p und 4xMSAA & am besten noch mit Lastverbrauch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*edit²:*
Neuer Hoffnungsschimmer ist am Horizont  -->Radeon Software Crimson ReLive Edition 17.8.1 Release Notes


----------



## drstoecker (22. August 2017)

Vega 64 Strix ausprobiert: Asus' Radeon macht fast alles besser - Golem.de

hier grad noch was interessantes gefunden

Verwirrung um drei verschiedene Packages bei der Radeon RX Vega von AMD (Update)


----------



## Lios Nudin (22. August 2017)

AMD Radeon RX Vega 56 und Vega 64 im Undervolting-Test - Hardwareluxx




> ... Bei der Radeon RX Vega 56 ist das Undervolting-Potenzial etwas höher.  Hier konnten wir die GPU-Spannung von 1.200 mV auf 1.070 mV (-12 %)  reduzieren *und den Takt bei 1.613 MHz erhalten*, was einer Steigerung um  fast 25 % im Extremfall entspricht. Teilweise senkt die Radeon RX Vega 56 ihren Takt in unseren Tests auf  1.300 MHz ab. Insofern sind die erreichten 1.613 MHz ein sehr gutes  Ergebnis. Dies drückt sich auch in der einer *Reduzierung der  Leistungsaufnahme um 73 W* aus.   ...


----------



## HairforceOne (22. August 2017)

So ich hab jetzt auch nach etwas hin und her noch Geld vom Anwalt bekommen.  - Das muss natürlich Sinnvoll investiert werden...

Ich werde wohl noch bis September abwarten und mit vlt. die Vega 56 holen. - Die sieht sehr interessant aus und wenn dann die Custom-Karten recht flott kommen könnte das vlt. interessant werden. - Sonst wirds ne 1070/1080.


----------



## arcDaniel (22. August 2017)

So meine Vega 64 ist mit dem EKWB Fullcover Block installiert 

Was soll ich sagen, man soll nicht immer alles glauben was für Horror Geschichten von Leuten welche ein Produkt nicht mal besitzen erzählt werden.

Erstes sehr kurzes Fazit:
-nach 2 Durchläufen Fire Strike Ultra (1x Balanced, 1x Turbo) wurde die GPU maximal 37°C warm und der HBM 39°C
-im Idle habe ich fast genau den gleichen Verbrauch wie vorher mit meiner GTX1080 (60-65W, selten fällt er sogar auf 55W), vielleicht ist der Verbrauch der Karte alleine etwas höher, allerdings von der Steckdose geht dies in der Verlustleistung des Netzteiles unter.
-Maximaler Stromverbrauch beim Fire Strike Ultra im Turbo Modus konnte ich 410W beobachten. Wieder gesamter PC aus der Steckdose

Ach ja und ich habe eine Vega mit der Versieglung vom Interposer erwischt


----------



## Trash123 (22. August 2017)

Hast du auch schon OC/UV getestet?


----------



## Gast1666645802 (22. August 2017)

> Maximaler Stromverbrauch beim Fire Strike Ultra im Turbo Modus konnte ich 410W beobachten. Wieder gesamter PC aus der Steckdose


Welches Preset im Wattman?  Turbo zieht im Worst Case  ca. 316 Watt, das PL steht auf 315 Watt.  Ich habe es aber mal mit Chiller getestet. Zwischen  20°C Wasser und  40°C Wasser spart man in der Leistungsaufnahme ganze 2 Watt. Die großen Sprünge durch große Leckströme hat man offensichtlich nicht mehr.

Aber FireStrike ist keine echte Last. Witcher 3, Skellige Map oder Anno. Dann wirds echt warm. Was hast Du für eine Custom? Ich komme mit meinem Sample und einem 360er recht gut über den Tag. Da schafft sogar die AiO ihre 38°C nach 1 Stunde Witcher 3. Nur mit der ungemoldeten Vega56 hatte ich Pech, die hatte heute beim Hochfahren eine Black-Screen nach dem Windows-Logo. Ist jetzt ein schwarzer, defekter Ziegel


----------



## arcDaniel (22. August 2017)

Trash123 schrieb:


> Hast du auch schon OC/UV getestet?



Nein noch nicht, habe auch nicht soviel Zeit und der Umbau dauerte länger als geplant. Wollte es aber sauber erledigen.



FormatC schrieb:


> Welches Preset im Wattman?  Turbo zieht im Worst Case  ca. 316 Watt, das PL steht auf 315 Watt.  Ich habe es aber mal mit Chiller getestet. Zwischen  20°C Wasser und  40°C Wasser spart man in der Leistungsaufnahme ganze 2 Watt. Die großen Sprünge durch große Leckströme hat man offensichtlich nicht mehr.
> 
> Aber FireStrike ist keine echte Last. Witcher 3, Skellige Map oder Anno. Dann wirds echt warm. Was hast Du für eine Custom? Ich komme mit meinem Sample und einem 360er recht gut über den Tag. Da schafft sogar die AiO ihre 38°C nach 1 Stunde Witcher 3. Nur mit der ungemoldeten Vega56 hatte ich Pech, die hatte heute beim Hochfahren eine Black-Screen nach dem Windows-Logo. Ist jetzt ein schwarzer, defekter Ziegel



Die Frage findest du bereits in dem von dir selbst zitierten Text  --> Turbo

Zu meiner Wakü, Mora3 360, denke da bin ich gut dabei. 

Was aber deinen Verbrauch in deinem Test angeht, kann ich kritisieren, dass hier mit der schlechteste Wasserkühler überhaupt genutzt wurde, da die Spannungswandler nicht mit eingebunden werden. Oft ist aber eine Stromersparnis gerade, durch kühlere Spannungskühler möglich.

Du kannst auch 10°C Wasser durch die GPU/HBM jagen, wenn die Spannungswandler glühen hat man auch nichts gescheites vollbracht.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (22. August 2017)

Du schriebst in Deinem Text Balanced UND Turbo. 

Erstens gab es zu diesem Zeitpunkt KEINEN anderen Wasserblock und Zweitens sind die Spannungswandler mit dem 240er ja nun wirklich nicht heiß. Das wird von vielen zu oft überschätzt, denn es ist keine CPU und auch keine GPU. VRMOS ist da im Bereich bis 90°C extrem wertstabil und dem GPX kommt entgegen, dass die Spannungswandler nah an der GPU und damit auch dem gekühlten Heatsink liegen. Damit funktioniert dieses Konzept nämlich plötzlich. 
Zwischen ca. 55°C mit Fullcover und 72°C beim GPX ist bei diesen Kompenten kaum ein Unterschied messbar, lass es mal 1-2 Watt sein, denn das fällt schon in den Bereich möglicher Messtoleranzen. Die Fullcover sind hier auch nicht viel besser, weil die kleinen MOSFETs der Low-Side extrem flach und klein in der Oberfläche sind. Der EK kam auch hier an und so prall ist der leider nicht. Sieht aber um Welten besser aus, immerhin etwas. 

Das Problem beim EK ist der Anpressdruck.  Ich hatte mit Atila vor seinem Urlaub einen Chat, aber die haben den Kühler wohl eher auf die ungemoldeten hin optimiert, da die 0,1 mm höher sind. Das musst Du nun mit mehr WLP ausgleichen, wenn Dein Chip gemoldet ist. Kostet hier ca. 2 Kelvin auf GPU und HBM2. Wie warm ist Dein Wasser im Zulauf?


----------



## arcDaniel (22. August 2017)

@FormatC

Zuerst klugscheissere ich etwas (nicht zu ernst nehmen):


> _Maximaler Stromverbrauch beim Fire Strike Ultra *im Turbo Modus* konnte ich 410W beobachten. Wieder gesamter PC aus der Steckdose_



Zu eurem Test; im grossen ganzen finde ich ihn klasse und mir ist bewusst, dass zu diesem Zeitpunkt kein anderer Wasserkühler für Vega verfügbar war, was euren Test eben hervor hebt, da ihr die ersten mit einem solchen Test wart (Gamernexus mit ihrer Bastellösung will ich nicht dazu zählen). Jedoch habe ich rein gar nichts für den GPX übrig. Wenn ich meine Grafikkarte unter Wasser setze, möchte ich die Spannungswandler drunter haben, ob es jetzt einen grossen unterschied macht nicht. Zudem finde ich den Preis für das gebotene deutlich zu teuer.

Ich glaube dir halt, dass nur 1-2W Einsparung möglich sind, ich kanns bei mir nicht mal testen, da ich meine Vega gar nicht unter Luft probiert habe. Ich bin mir bewusst, dass dies sehr leichtsinnig war, allerdings habe ich wegen Mangel an Freizeit, das Risiko in kauf genommen.

Wenn der EK nun weniger anpressdruck hat und ich hierdurch "nur" 2Kelvin verliere, ist mir das recht, wenigsten kann ich meine GPU nicht zerquetschen . Als WLP habe ich aber nicht die beiliegende Hydronaut genommen, sondern die Kryonaut, vielleicht bekomme ich so noch 1 Kelvin zurück 

Mir gefällt der EK Block jedenfalls, er ist auch besser als der EK-Block welcher aug meiner Seahawk EK war. Dieser war zweigeteilt und der Verbindungskanal der beiden Teile (unter der Edelstahlplatte) ist extrem restriktiv. Wenn man die Schläuche vor und nach dem Block anfasste, konnte man den Druckabfall deutlich spüren. Gleiches ist bei dem Vega Block nicht wirklich wahrnehmbar.


----------



## Lios Nudin (22. August 2017)

RX Vega Block geplant? - Wasserkuhlung - Aqua Computer Forum



> Die Kühler sind bereits gefertigt - wir warten nur noch das die vernickelten Teile aus der Galvanik kommen. Dann gibt es Fotos und wir können auch direkt liefern. Wir rechnen mit Mitte/Ende dieser Woche.


----------



## Fameous83 (22. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

wer wird sich die Vega56 zulegen wollen?

Ich interessiere mich eher für eine Custom Vega56. Bin da sehr auf Tests gespannt und was diese Karten am Ende kosten werden.


----------



## Ralle@ (22. August 2017)

Wird sicher einige geben die sich die 56er holen werden.
Ist alles in allen der bessere Kompromiss was P/L angeht. Ich denke aber nicht das VEGA in naher Zukunft viel billiger werden wird. Ich denke der HBM 2 ist in der Produktion zu noch teuer und schwer zu produzieren.


@Topic

Da ein neuer Treiber verfügbar ist, habe ich mal etwas gebencht.

Rise of the Tomb Raider

DX12 / 1440p, max Details

Alter Treiber



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neuer Treiber



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Karte lief Stock out of the Box.

Zum Vergleich

Asus GTX 1080 TI OC Stock (Werks OC von Asus)
Die Kartet boostet ab Werk auf 1924 MHZ, Stock heißt, so wie Asus sie ausliefert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer sich jetzt wundert warum die Bilder auf 1920 sind, ich habe die auch in anderen Foren gepostet und ein paar Foren haben eine Beschränkung von den KB und der Größe.


----------



## Fameous83 (22. August 2017)

Das sieht gut aus mit dem Treiber. Denke da wird sicher noch einiges zu holen sein bzgl. Treiber.


----------



## Blackout27 (22. August 2017)

Für alle Vega Liebhaber *->*

AMD Radeon RX Vega 56 und Vega 64 im Undervolting-Test - Hardwareluxx

Die Undervolting Ergebnisse von Vega 56 sind sehr überzeugend


----------



## Der der keinen Namen hat (22. August 2017)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Für alle Vega Liebhaber *->*
> 
> AMD Radeon RX Vega 56 und Vega 64 im Undervolting-Test - Hardwareluxx
> 
> Die Undervolting Ergebnisse von Vega 56 sind sehr überzeugend



Bestätigt grad meine eigenen Erfahrungen mit der Vega64. Bin tiefer runter mit der Spannung bei meiner Karte.


----------



## onlygaming (22. August 2017)

bugfunk schrieb:


> Hier sind meine punkte von meinem ersten bench-durchgang mit einer vega 64 LC@ stock
> 
> Generic VGA video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VII HERO
> 
> ...



Jetzt mal eine dumme Frage, warum erreiche ich mit einer GTX 1080 bei 1975 Mhz nur 21K Punkte? :o 

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 5 1600,ASRock X370 Killer SLI Was habe ich falsch gemacht? Machen die knapp 200 Mhz wirklich so einen unterschied?

400W Finde ich schon viel, klar eine GTX 1080 kommt mit OC auch auf Ihre 220 W aber das ist grade mal knapp die Hälfte


----------



## Duvar (22. August 2017)

Hier meine 1070, um dich mal noch ein wenig mehr zu deprimieren^^ NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
Hier meine 1080 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd B350 TOMAHAWK ARCTIC (MS-7A34)

Mit Ryzen ist es net so dolle, combined score immer so gering. Teste lieber mit Firestrike Ultra und noch was, der Speichertakt bringt viel bei diesen Tests.
The Tale of Ryzen and Firestrike: Problems Ahead?

Hier FS Ultra mit meiner 1080 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd B350 TOMAHAWK ARCTIC (MS-7A34)
und mit der 1080 Ti: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd B350 TOMAHAWK ARCTIC (MS-7A34)


----------



## Fameous83 (22. August 2017)

Sehr schöne Ergebnisse mit UV, da wird die Vorfreude auf die Vega56 noch größer


----------



## Blackout27 (23. August 2017)

Fameous83 schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Ergebnisse mit UV, da wird die Vorfreude auf die Vega56 noch größer



Kann ich gut verstehen  

Auch wenn der erste Eindruck von Vega eher durchwachsen und ernüchternd ausfiel, das Potenzial von Vega 56 ist wirklich vielversprechend!

Nach manueller Anpassung hat man die Leistung einer GTX1080 FE/Vega 64 Stock bei einen Verbrauch zwischen GTX1070-1080. Wenn ein besserer Kühler verwendet wird, kann man die Effizienz sicher noch ein Hauch weiter steigern!

Freu mich auf die nächsten Wochen und die Hersteller Modelle von Vega 56. Hoffentlich bleibt es bei dem aufgerufene Preis von ~400€. 
Drücke allen potentiellen Käufern beide Daumen


----------



## drstoecker (23. August 2017)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hier meine 1070, um dich mal noch ein wenig mehr zu deprimieren^^ NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
> Hier meine 1080 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd B350 TOMAHAWK ARCTIC (MS-7A34)
> 
> Mit Ryzen ist es net so dolle, combined score immer so gering. Teste lieber mit Firestrike Ultra und noch was, der Speichertakt bringt viel bei diesen Tests.
> ...



Kannst du mir mal deine bios Settings nennen für 4ghz? Oder erreichst du die auch nur wegen dem hohen ramtakt?


----------



## Duvar (23. August 2017)

Einfach 1.4V eingestellt und halt auf 4GHz. RAM Takt hab ich nicht angefasst, klar der ist optimiert, aber jetzt nicht extra für die 4GHz geändert oder so.


----------



## bugfunk (23. August 2017)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Jetzt mal eine dumme Frage, warum erreiche ich mit einer GTX 1080 bei 1975 Mhz nur 21K Punkte? :o
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 5 1600,ASRock X370 Killer SLI Was habe ich falsch gemacht? Machen die knapp 200 Mhz wirklich so einen unterschied?
> 
> 400W Finde ich schon viel, klar eine GTX 1080 kommt mit OC auch auf Ihre 220 W aber das ist grade mal knapp die Hälfte



Die meisten stellen den lüfter beim benchen auf 100% damit die karte den takt besser hält. Wenn du das nicht gemacht hast, könnte das der grund sein und deine karte die meiste zeit den takt nicht gehalten hat und somit auch weniger punkte.


----------



## arcDaniel (23. August 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Blackout27 (23. August 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht sehr sehr gut aus  
Wie ich sehe hast du auch eine Version erwischt wo GPU und HBM eine Höhe haben und wo kein Spalt Auftritt. 

Viel Spaß beim Benchen!


----------



## drstoecker (23. August 2017)

@duvar
ok dachte du hättest da noch was anderes eingestellt, hab mir die Nacht auch das Board bestellt. Danke dir!


----------



## drstoecker (23. August 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170823/0080f21b1fe2eb032ee403945b86f9e7.jpg
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170823/993bc4ede5ccb0c3cb95ae4006197314.jpghttps://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170823/0193de1db4b162cc9e1744f46401c63a.jpg
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro



haste die Orginal backplate genommen oder die von ekwb gekauft? Jetzt heißt es immer unter die Kühlerhaube zu gucken!


----------



## arcDaniel (23. August 2017)

drstoecker schrieb:


> haste die Orginal backplate genommen oder die von ekwb gekauft? Jetzt heißt es immer unter die Kühlerhaube zu gucken!



Die EK Backplate ist noch nicht verfügbar. Habe die origal weiter beutzt.

Man kann die Backplate aber wechseln ohne wieder alles auseinander zu nehmen. Falls ich mal wieder bei EK bestelle (bei einer Wakü findet man immer was zum Optimieren [emoji16]) werde ich sie mit bestellen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. August 2017)

Zu den Höhenunterschieden beim Package und Nachrüstkühlern habe ich von Aquacomputer folgende Aussage erhalten:



> Hallo,
> 
> da sich auch die Standardkühler nicht darum kümmern (plane Fläche) wird  es wohl reichen ein wenig mehr Paste aufzutragen - der Test bei Toms  Hardware scheint das ja auch zu bestätigen. Der Speicher wird ansonsten  auch ganz sicher weitaus weniger Wärme abwerfen als die GPU.
> 
> Das Thema Backplate können wir erst einschätzen wenn der Verkauf der  Kühler beginnt. Aktuell sind wir da eher skeptisch da NVIDIA zumindest  aus Gamer-Sicht besser da steht und das macht sich bei der Nachfrage in  der Regel immer recht deutlich bemerkbar.


----------



## arcDaniel (23. August 2017)

Ich denke das Problem ist nicht unbedingt der Höhenunterschied zwichen GPU und HBM aber eher, dass das versiegelte Package im gesamten 0.1mm niedriger sitzt. Wenn man nun einen Kühler hat welcher einen fixen Abstand zum PCB hält, könnte dies zu Problmen führen:

Die höheren Modelle, könnte man hier zerquetschen, resptiv könnte der Anpressdruck bei den niedrigeren nicht hoch genug sein.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. August 2017)

> Wir haben im Eigenversuch beide PCBs gegeneinander  verglichen, die Karten jeweils mit einen vordefinierten Power Limit so  laufen lassen, dass sie im gleichen Gaming-Loop ca. 260 Watt an Leistung  aufgenommen haben. Als Paste kamen dafür die *etwas viskosere Diamond  von Innovation Cooling* im Vergleich mit der ziemlich *dünnflüssigen  Kryonaut von Thermal Grizzly* zum Einsatz.
> Um unter Last eine ähnliche Erwärmungskurve bei  beiden Packages hinzubekommen, musste man bei der Diamond tatsächlich  einen etwas höheren Anpressdruck für das niedrigere Package nutzen  (zwischen ca. 0.05 und 0.1 Nm mehr). Da viele Herstellern zudem mit  Stoppern arbeiten, um ein Überdrehen zu verhindern, kann dies zu einem  Problem werden, wenn dann plötzlich das Drehmoment doch nicht mehr  ausreicht, weil z.B. die Gewinde zu Ende sind.
> 
> Bei der *deutlichen flüssigeren Kryonaut war es  hingegen egal, welches der beiden Packages bei identischem Anpressdruck  verwendet wurde.* Nur ist es leider so, dass nicht so viskose Pasten eher  nicht für den industriellen Einsatz mit vorkonfektioniertem Auftrag auf  dem Heatsink geeignet sind



Verwirrung um drei verschiedene Packages bei der Radeon RX Vega von AMD (Update)

Mit der passenden WLP ist es zumindest bei einem Wechsel auf einen Nachrüstkühler nicht nötig, sich Sorgen zu machen.


----------



## Ralle@ (23. August 2017)

Habe mich mal etwas mit Undervolting gespielt.

20K Gesamt und 25K Grafikscore kann sich sehen lassen.
Taktraten waren 1750 / 1000 mit 1,080V statt den 1,20V ab Werk. Das macht satte 90W weniger, bei mehr Leistung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die 1,20V sind einfach nur übertrieben, ich verstehe nicht warum AMD da so viel drauf gibt. Müssen wohl wirklich Krücken unterwegs die so viel Volt brauchen um stabil zu laufen. 1,070 geht auch aber alles darunter crasht sofort. Ich belasse es bei den 1,080, sobald der Afterburner mit der Karte umgehen kann, mach ich mir da 2 Profile und gut ist.


----------



## bugfunk (23. August 2017)

Echt nicht übel. Schlägt so eine OC 1080 ja schon deutlich. Geht am speicher bei dir noch was? Ich konnte auf 1100 gehn und den zu übertakten lohnt sich wirklich. Dann schaffts du auch die 26k...


----------



## Ralle@ (23. August 2017)

Habe ich nicht probiert.
War gleich in der Früh kurz vor der Arbeit, habe einfach mal nach Gefühl eingestellt 
Sobald ich @ Home bin kann ich ja mal schauen was geht.


----------



## drstoecker (23. August 2017)

@arcdaniel @ralle

könnt ihr mal die asic Qualität auslesen?
die Ergebnisse sind sehr vielversprechend, ralle teste das mal über einen längeren Zeitraum in Game.


----------



## bugfunk (23. August 2017)

Asic auslesen hat bei mir nicht gekappt.


----------



## bugfunk (23. August 2017)

Wenn du aber nicht die LC hast sondern nur luft, würde ich aufpassen wegen dem speicher. Hab gelesen das er unter luft sehr heiß wird.


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. August 2017)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Habe mich mal etwas mit Undervolting gespielt.
> 
> 20K Gesamt und 25K Grafikscore kann sich sehen lassen.
> Taktraten waren 1750 / 1000 mit 1,080V statt den 1,20V ab Werk. Das macht satte 90W weniger, bei mehr Leistung.
> ...



Ist imo das ideale Vorgehen. Man senkt die Spannung und erhöht das Limit um +50% um die maximal möglichen Taktraten auszuloten.


----------



## Blackout27 (23. August 2017)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Habe mich mal etwas mit Undervolting gespielt.
> 
> 20K Gesamt und 25K Grafikscore kann sich sehen lassen.
> Taktraten waren 1750 / 1000 mit 1,080V statt den 1,20V ab Werk. Das macht satte 90W weniger, bei mehr Leistung.
> ...



Tolles Ergebnis! 

Boostet deine Vega bei 1,08V konstant mit 1750Mhz? 

Grüße


----------



## Ralle@ (23. August 2017)

Ja tut sie.
PT +50 und der Takt ist festgenagelt. Vielleicht geht auch weniger, ich muss ganze erst mal in Games testen.


----------



## Exedy (23. August 2017)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Links ist Original & Rechts das Spar Bios.
> Was mir noch auf die schnelle einfällt, du kannst das PT auch auf -50 setzen, dann darf die Karte fast nichts mehr ziehen. Ansonsten, das V750 ist ein Single Rail Netzteil, eventuell ist die erzeugte Last kurzzeitig zu hoch und das NT schaltet ab. Die VEGA ist in der Hinsicht echt kein Kostverächter. Eventuell kannst auch mit einen FPS Limiter arbeiten und schauen ob das ganze stabil ist.



Nach vielem hin und her testen kriege ich die karte im Stromsparmodus bei 1400 Mhz Stabil...... Alles darüber endet nach längere Zeit unter Vollast mit Rechner geht einfach aus.

Also gehe ich mal stark davon aus das mein Netzteil nicht wirklich mit der Vega zurecht kommt 

Hättest du  eine Alternative für mich die ich kaufen könnte? Dark Power Pro von be quiet ? 

Ich wollte eigentlich alles auf Wasserkühlung umbauen + OC.  Mit meinem jetzigen Netzteil komme ich da nicht weit


----------



## Ralle@ (23. August 2017)

Du hast das CoolerMaster V650 richtig?
wenn ich für längere Zeit kaufen müsste, würde ich ein Dark oder Straight Power nehmen, je nach Budget. Verstehe nicht warum dein NT das nicht packt.
Was ich noch probieren würde wäre folgendes.

1500 MHZ einstellen, die Volt auf 1,05 senken und schauen was passiert. Die Karte braucht da deutlich weniger als im Stromspar Modus.


----------



## Exedy (23. August 2017)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Du hast das CoolerMaster V650 richtig?
> wenn ich für längere Zeit kaufen müsste, würde ich ein Dark oder Straight Power nehmen, je nach Budget. Verstehe nicht warum dein NT das nicht packt.
> Was ich noch probieren würde wäre folgendes.
> 
> 1500 MHZ einstellen, die Volt auf 1,05 senken und schauen was passiert. Die Karte braucht da deutlich weniger als im Stromspar Modus.



Coolermaster V750

OK werde das mal direkt testen.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (23. August 2017)

Hab mal nen Firestrike Ultra Test gemacht.

6102 Punkte im Grafikscore und damit 112 Punkte mehr als Duvar mit seiner  GTX1080@2114 MHz
Allerdings taktet seine CPU noch 100MHz höher, was auch einen gewissen Einfluss haben dürfte.
Generic VGA video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. PRIME X370-PRO


----------



## Duvar (23. August 2017)

Gutes Ergebnis, die 100MHz CPU Takt machen da nix aus beim Grafikscore.
Meine 1080 ist die schnellste 1080 hier im Benchmarkbereich von uns (beim Firestrike Ultra).
Kann sich auf jeden Fall sehen lassen der Score.
Meine Ti ist aber mit gehörigem Abstand auf Platz 1 hier (gehöriger Abstand zu Vega)
7841 Grafikpunkte, kannst ja mal schauen wo du dich einordnest: [PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy added☆

@Ralle: Wenn ich an deiner Stelle wäre, würde ich schauen was mit max 1600MHz geht bzw wie weit du da runter gehen kannst mit der Spannung.
Ich schätze mal du wirst wenig Leistungsverlust haben, aber noch massig Strom sparen.
Würde mich mal interessieren wieviel weniger deine Karte mit 1600MHz verbraucht und wie viel Leistung sie verliert gegenüber 1750MHz in Games.


----------



## arcDaniel (23. August 2017)

So ich habe meine mal ganz kurz getestet:
GPU: 1.150V // 1700mhz
HBM: 1050mhz
PT: +50%

Hier bekam ich bei Firestrike Ultra einen Score von 6023 und der Graphics Score war 6105

Generic VGA video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. CROSSHAIR VI HERO


----------



## Ralle@ (23. August 2017)

Witcher 3 / 1440p / max. Details (HairWorks off)

Vega 64 LC Stock Bios 1
AVG FPS 88
Verbrauch 490W - 510W

Der Takt schwankte zwischen 1600 und 1700 MHZ


Vega 64 LC Stock Bios 2
AVG FPS 84
Verbrauch zischen 420W - 440W

Der Takt schwankte zwischen 1550 und 1600 MHZ


Vega 64 LC Stock PT +50
AVG FPS 92
Verbrauch 520W - 540W

Der Takt lag bei stabilen 1752 MHZ. Mit dieser Einstellung habe ich den Lüfter am Radiator zum ersten mal gehört und das was ich hörte war 


Vega 64 LC Stock PT +50 -100mv
AVG FPS 92
Verbrauch 365W - 380W

Der Takt lag bei stabilen 1752 MHZ. So gefällt mir das schon eher, die Ersparnis ist schon übel.


Vega 64 LC Stock PT +50 -100mv HBM2 @ 1045
AVG FPS 97
Verbrauch 370W - 388W

Der Takt bleibt auch weiterhin stabil, der Gewinn der FPS ist gut und das etwas an Mehrverbrauch fällt nicht weiter auf.


Vega 64 LC 1600 MHZ PT +50 -150mv HBM2 @ 1045
AVG FPS 93
Verbrauch 340W - 355W

Jetzt fängt Vega 64 an sparsam zu werden im Vergleich zum Werkszustand. Weniger Volt kann ich nicht einstellen, es wird dann nicht mehr übernommen. 


Fazit
Was zur Hölle hat sich AMD beim Stock Bios gedacht?
Entweder es gibt tatsächlich so schlechte Karten dass die echt 1,2V brauchen oder AMD übertreibt gern, nur wozu? Das PT bremst die Karte ein, was absolut keinen Sinn macht. 
Sobald ich wieder dazu komme, poste ich paar Synthetische Benchmark Ergebnisse, so ein langer Text ohne Bild ist auch irgendwie Kacke, nur beim Game Screenshot sieht man halt nicht viel.


----------



## xaskor (23. August 2017)

Auf meiner alten 380x war auch Stock 1225mv Spannung drauf. Total übertrieben.


----------



## arcDaniel (23. August 2017)

Persönlich möchte ich im Moment noch nicht all zu viele Energie in Vega stecken, da sich noch extrem vielen mit zukünftigen Treibern ändern kann.

Vielleicht geht die Performance in die Höhe, weil verschiedene Features aktiviert werden oder besser angesprochen werden und dann wird die Spannung auf einmal benötigt.

Ich will mich noch erinnern können, dass aus der PCGH Redaktion auch schon kommentare gekommen sind, dass die Frontier Edition bei Games relativ viel Undervolting mitgemacht hat, sobald aber Compute Anwendungen ins Spiel kamen, wieder mehr Spannung benötigt wurde.

AMD muss aber sicher stellen, dass die GPU immer stabil läuft.


----------



## Exedy (23. August 2017)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Du hast das CoolerMaster V650 richtig?
> wenn ich für längere Zeit kaufen müsste, würde ich ein Dark oder Straight Power nehmen, je nach Budget. Verstehe nicht warum dein NT das nicht packt.
> Was ich noch probieren würde wäre folgendes.
> 
> 1500 MHZ einstellen, die Volt auf 1,05 senken und schauen was passiert. Die Karte braucht da deutlich weniger als im Stromspar Modus.



Hat tatsächlich funktioniert.  Max 1500 Mhz bei 1,08V lief ohne Probleme mehrere BF1 Maps durch.

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. Werde sobald ich die Wasserkühlung drauf habe mal etwas mehr mit >1500 testen. Anscheinend sind die ab Werk eingestellten wirklich wie du schon geschrieben hast unnötig hoch.


----------



## Duvar (23. August 2017)

Wie sieht es denn aus gegen die 1080 Ti, wenn man folgendes vergleicht:

"Vega 64 LC 1600 MHZ PT +50 -150mv HBM2 @ 1045
AVG FPS 93
Verbrauch 340W - 355W"

Vllt kannst du ja auch noch bissl höher gehen mit dem Takt bei -150mV, oder waren jetzt zufällig exakt 1600MHz und nicht mehr drin?
Ich würde auf jeden Fall bei -150mV bleiben, auf die 3-4 FPS würde ich verzichten. Man ist ja in einem komfortablen FPS Bereich.

Mit welchem Takt läuft denn deine Ti in dem Vergleich?


----------



## Ralle@ (23. August 2017)

Die TI kann ich morgen gegentesten.
Meine TI boostet auf 1924 MHZ ab Werk und dank der H105 hält die Karte das die ganze Zeit.


----------



## Duvar (23. August 2017)

Also sollte die in etwa rund 15% schneller sein als die Ti FE, welche bei PCGH getestet wurde.
Man müsste dann also die FPS ca 15% runter rechnen um die PCGH Werte der FE zu erhalten^^


----------



## Oi!Olli (24. August 2017)

Ich bin ja mal gespannt ob die Customs selektieren und statt zu übertakten Chips anbieten, die weniger schlucken und so den Boosttakt halten können.


----------



## Ralle@ (24. August 2017)

Selektiert wird da nichts, das ist nicht wirtschaftlich.
Die Hersteller werden auch nicht die Volt anpassen, denn AMD gibt vor wie viel der Chip bei welchen P State bekommen muss.
Wer eine sparsame Vega Karte haben will, muss selbst Hand anlegen.


----------



## arcDaniel (24. August 2017)

Selektierung geschied bereits jetzt in einem gewissenen Sinn, denn die Luftgekühlten Karten haben einen Vega 10 XT Chip, während die LC einen Vega 10 XTX Chip hat. Beide sind von der Funktion gleich, jedoch soll der XTX einen höheren Takt schaffen. Die Fertigung ist die gleiche, nur werden eben die „besseren“ Chips zu XTX Versionen. „Besseren“ ist aber so eine Sache, hier spiegeln sich nähmlich Parrallelen zu Ryzen. Bei der dortigen Selektieren (wann man das so sagen kann) weren CPU mit höheren Leckströmen zu den X-Modellen, da hierdurch bedingt ein höherer Takt möglich ist, jedoch auch der Verbrauch in die Höhe geht. Die non-X Modelle haben also weniger Leckströme, sind im allgemeinen somit Sparsamer, allerdings packen sie wahrscheinlich keinen so hohen Takt.
Denke AMD geht bei Vega ähnlich vor. Wenn man die OC Resultat bei Ryzen zwischen Non-X oder X betrachtet, so sind die Unterschiede extrem gering und es ist nocht immer eher eine Glückssache ob man einen guten oder schlechten Chip erwischt.

Zum OC
-Hoher Takt bedeutet nicht unbedingt höhere Leistung. Es gibt einen Glitch, wobei ein sehr Hoher Takt angezeigt wird, dieser aber nicht anliegen kann, da die Leistung im Keller ist.
-HBM Ram; dieser hat einen integrierte Fehlerkorrektur (grob gesagt). Bei zu hohen Takt können sich Fehler höffen und die Korrekturen ziehen die Leistung dann auch wieder in den Keller. Kurz ein hoher Takt welcher scheinbar funktioniert muss nicht bedeuten, dass man am Ende mehr Leistung raus bekommt.

Grob kann man sagen, dass das Vega OC somit zu einer richtigen Geduldprobe wird, a nicht nur die Stabilität getestet werden muss, sondern auch ob man überhaupt noch eine Leistungssteigerung hat.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drstoecker (24. August 2017)

Radeon RX Vega 64 - AMD will gunstigere Preise - GameStar

ASUS shows off ROG STRIX Radeon RX Vega 56 | VideoCardz.com


----------



## Oi!Olli (24. August 2017)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Selektiert wird da nichts, das ist nicht wirtschaftlich.
> Die Hersteller werden auch nicht die Volt anpassen, denn AMD gibt vor wie viel der Chip bei welchen P State bekommen muss.
> Wer eine sparsame Vega Karte haben will, muss selbst Hand anlegen.


Also auf Deutsch,  der Marktanteil von AMD wird in Sachen Highendkarten gering bleiben.  Denn kaum ein OEM wird diese Schluckspechte verbauen. Und selbst die Freaks werden sich das dreimal überlegen. Und der Yau hört nur AMD ist laut und frisst viel Strom.


----------



## Ralle@ (24. August 2017)

Ich bins mal wieder

Habe jetzt mal die 1080 TI gegengetestet.



Witcher 3 / 1440p / max. Quality (Hairworks off)

Vega 64 LC Stock----------------------------------------------------------------GTX 1080 TI OC Stock
AVG FPS 88----------------------------------------------------------------------AVG FPS 95
Verbrauch 490W - 510W------------------------------------------------------Verbrauch 340W - 355W

Vega 64 LC Stock PT +50------------------------------------------------------GTX 1080 TI OC Stock PT +20
AVG FPS 92----------------------------------------------------------------------AVG FPS 97
Verbrauch 520W - 540W------------------------------------------------------Verbrauch 350W - 360W

Vega 64 LC Stock PT +50 -100mv HBM2 @ 1045 -------------------------GTX 1080 TI OC Stock PT +20 0,925mv (mittels Curve eingestellt) GDDR5X @ 6000
AVG FPS 97----------------------------------------------------------------------AVG FPS 106
Verbrauch 370W - 388W------------------------------------------------------Verbrauch 310W - 335W

Vega 64 LC 1600 MHZ PT +50 -150mv HBM2 @ 1045-------------------GTX 1080 TI @ 1635 MHZ PT +20 0,850mv (mittels Curve eingestellt) GDDR5X @ 6000
AVG FPS 93----------------------------------------------------------------------AVG FPS 89
Verbrauch 340W - 355W------------------------------------------------------Verbrauch 265W - 277W


Ich muss sagen, die Vega 64 Karte schlägt sich eigentlich gut gegen die TI. Wer sich jetzt wundert warum die Vega 64 LC so nah an die TI rankommt, mit +50 PT taktet die Karte durchgehend mit 1752 MHZ. Die TI OC taktet ab Werk mit 1924 MHZ und mit PT +20 mit 1945 MHZ.


@Oi!Olli

Wenn AMD den OEMs ein gutes Angebot macht, dann werden die die Karten auch verbauen.
Und @ Stock stimmt es ja auch, die Referenz Air Karten sind nicht unbedingt leise und schlucken nicht schlecht.


----------



## Duvar (24. August 2017)

Musst du mit deiner Ti echt so weit runter @ 0.85V?
Der Unterschied scheint mir zu heftig, denn meine Karte startet bei 0.85V bei 1835/6000 und droppt dann einmal auf 1822MHz mit steigender Temp.
Mit 0.825V laufen 1784/6000, das bringt im Vergleich zu 0.85V auch nochmal 10-11W^^
Auf jeden Fall erreicht deine Vega wie man sieht, maximal optimiert den Verbrauch und die Leistung der Custom 1080 Ti.
Wenn man die Ti dann optimiert entsteht wieder die gap, naja wie dem auch sei, danke für die Tests.
Was nutzt du eigentlich für ein Unterbau (Spannung Takt etc), weil du gibst ja den Systemverbrauch an nehme ich mal stark an^^
Ach sehe grad, stand ja schon auf Seite 8:

Testsystem 
CPU: 7820X @ 4,5 GHZ
RAM: 4x 8GB Corsair DDR4 3400
Mainboard: MSI Gaming M7 ACK
Grafikkarte: Asus 1080 TI OC / XFX VEGA 64 LC
Betriebssystem: Win 10 pro
Netzteil: Lepa Max Gold
Gehäuse: Fractal Design R5

Lief die CPU wieder @ 4.5GHz? Wobei müsste schon so sein, da ich optimiert @ 0.825V mit meinem stark undervoltetem System auf 190W Systemverbrauch komme beim zocken.


----------



## Ralle@ (24. August 2017)

Nein.
Du meintest es wäre toll wenn ich mal die Taktraten einstelle die die PCGH mit der TI Referenz Karte hatte, das waren 1635 MHZ und weniger als 0,85mv übernimmt der Curve bei meiner Karte nicht  Ich muss auch dazu sagen, gewisse Einstellungen im Afterburner Curve Editor können die Leistung negativ beeinflussen, ich habe mich aber nie so genau damit auseinander gesetzt. Kann ich die Tage mal machen, man ließt es ja in den US Foren sehr oft dass unter 0,925mv die Nvidia Karten etwas an Leistung einbüßen.
Und ja, mein System läuft immer so wie beim Vega Test. Zudem ist auch Witcher 3 ein Game welches Vega etwas schmeichelt.


----------



## Nightmare09 (24. August 2017)

Vielen Dank für deine Mühe Ralle@! Hoffentlich lassen sich deine Ergebnisse insofern verallgemeinern, als das viele Karten sich derart optimieren lassen. 
Auf jeden Fall habt ihr (Ralle@ und Duvar) mein Interesse an der VEGA 64 geweckt 
Ich ziehe es ernsthaft in Erwägung meine GTX1070 nicht gegen eine GTX1080Ti, sondern gegen eine Vega 64 auszutauschen (denn die wird sich mit einem 4K Monitor+FreeSync sicher ganz gut machen).


----------



## Duvar (24. August 2017)

Also meine Feststellung ist, unterhalb der 0.825V gibt es die starken Einbußen und dies bei allen Pascal Karten (1070-1080Ti)
Deswegen habe ich bei allen als Mindestspannung 0.825V eingestellt.
Ich hatte dazu mal kurz was geschrieben: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...undervolting-overclocking-37.html#post8997902
Mir fiel im Januar schon dieses merkwürdige Verhalten auf http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...80-ti-verbrauchsmessungen-40.html#post8656427

Also sobald man über 0.8V geht, steigt die Leistung "deutlich", im alten Link stehen ja noch die 0.812V, was auch stimmt, habe mich dann aber auf 0.825V festgelegt, da es auch dort einen einigermaßen netten Sprung gab und die Leistungsaufnahme kaum anstieg.
Also ich würde @ night, wenn dann auf die RX 56 umsteigen, die wird nicht zwingend langsamer sein optimiert als die RX64, aber deutlich günstiger sein.
Bei AMD immer so, der vermeintliche underdog in deren Angebot ist immer der heimliche Star.
Beispiel die 7950 vs 7970, 290 vs 290X, Fury vs FuryX, Ryzen 1700 vs 1800X etc pp


----------



## Nightmare09 (24. August 2017)

Duvar schrieb:


> Also ich würde @ night, wenn dann auf die RX 56 umsteigen, die wird nicht zwingend langsamer sein optimiert als die RX64, aber deutlich günstiger sein.
> Bei AMD immer so, der vermeintliche underdog in deren Angebot ist immer der heimliche Star.
> Beispiel die 7950 vs 7970, 290 vs 290X, Fury vs FuryX, Ryzen 1700 vs 1800X etc pp



Lohnt es sich auf die Customdesigns zu warten wegen evtl. "besserer" Bios', eines höheren PT und ggf. stabilerer Taktraten oder genügt da auch das Referenzdesign (ich werde ohnehin sofort einen fullcover Wasserkühler installieren)?


----------



## Duvar (24. August 2017)

Denke dann brauchst du nicht unbedingt auf ein Customdesign warten. Höheres Powertarget brauchst du auf keinen Fall, die verbrauchen einfach zu viel wenn man die lässt^^
Der Schlüssel ist es zu optimieren und stark zu undervolten, dabei gleichzeitig zu übertakten, hört sich etwas merkwürdig an, ist aber so^^


----------



## Ralle@ (24. August 2017)

Customs werden halt leiser und kühler sein.
Das was vom Vorserien Modell der Asus bekannt ist, deutet ja schon darauf hin dass die Custom Karten auch ein sehr hohes PT haben und der Kühler hat mit dem Chip auch ordentlich zu tun. Knapp 80° wurden da erreicht, das sind 12° mehr als mit der TI Version.


----------



## Dremor (24. August 2017)

Was Duvar beschreibt kann ich schon bei meiner R9 290pcs+ beobachten. 
Trotzt 35mv Uv ist sie auf 1100core übertaktet. 
Netterweise bleibt sie dabei mit angepasster Lüfterkurve bei 70° unter Last. Und sie ist deutlich leiser. 

Wenn dies bei den Vegas ebenso ist wird ne custom 56er den Weg in meinen Rechenknecht finden. 

Gesendet von meinem Moto G (5) mit Tapatalk


----------



## arcDaniel (25. August 2017)

Neuer Treiber 

Radeon Software Crimson ReLive Edition 17.8.2 Release Notes


Hört sich gut an, leider ist der Bug mit den Hängern nach dem Sleep-Modus nicht gefixt, von welchem ich doch sehr betroffen bin.


----------



## Ralle@ (25. August 2017)

Wenn ich dazu komme, teste ich den Treiber übers WE mal. Den Sleep Bug habe ich nicht aber bei mir hängt das System für 2 Sekunden wenn ich Webseiten mit Gifs öffne.


----------



## xaskor (25. August 2017)

Lol. Hätten die sich 8.1 sparen können, wenn jetzt direkt ein neuer kommt mit PUBG Support und anderen Kram


----------



## arcDaniel (25. August 2017)

xaskor schrieb:


> Lol. Hätten die sich 8.1 sparen können, wenn jetzt direkt ein neuer kommt mit PUBG Support und anderen Kram



Nein denn der 8.1 ist ein Whql Treiber, diese Zertifizierung dauert eine gewisse Zeit und ist wichtig für aktuelle Treiber welche übers Windows Update ausgeliefert werden.

Die Beta Treiber kann AMD von sich aus bringen und somit schneller.

Das hat schon alles seine Berechtigungen


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## xaskor (25. August 2017)

Wieso wird der 8.1 bei Amd selber aber unter optional gelistet?
Und als Whql ist da immernoch der 7.2?


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. August 2017)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> RX Vega Block geplant? - Wasserkuhlung - Aqua Computer Forum



Verzögert sich:


RX Vega Block geplant? - Wasserkuhlung - Aqua Computer Forum


----------



## Ralle@ (25. August 2017)

Hm

Ich kann den Treiber nicht installieren, sobald der Display Treiber installiert wird, wird das Bild schwarz und es passiert nichts mehr.


----------



## arcDaniel (25. August 2017)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Verzögert sich:
> 
> 
> RX Vega Block geplant? - Wasserkuhlung - Aqua Computer Forum



Scheint ja aber nur ein Lieferproblem zu sein, also alles im grünen... 


Ralle@ schrieb:


> Hm
> 
> Ich kann den Treiber nicht installieren, sobald der Display Treiber installiert wird, wird das Bild schwarz und es passiert nichts mehr.



Schon ein Cleaninstall versucht oder mit DDU alles zu entfernen und dann den Treiber zu installieren?


----------



## Ralle@ (25. August 2017)

Habe es nun geschafft.
Falls wer das gleiche Problem hat, es hat geholfen während der Installation das Displayport Kabel zu trennen, dann installiert der Treiber normal und beim erneuten anstecken kommt wieder ein Bild. Lustiger Bug, ich habe den mal gemeldet.

Bezüglich DDU.
Ich halte nichts von solchen Tools die in der Registry herumdoktern.


----------



## arcDaniel (25. August 2017)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Wenn ich dazu komme, teste ich den Treiber übers WE mal. Den Sleep Bug habe ich nicht aber bei mir hängt das System für 2 Sekunden wenn ich Webseiten mit Gifs öffne.



Hierbei handelt es sich um folgenden Bug (gehe mal davon aus, dass fast jeder Afterburner oder HWiNFO laufen hat)


> Mouse stuttering may be observed on some Radeon RX graphics products when Radeon WattMan is open and running in the background or other third party GPU information polling apps are running in the background.



Hoffe dieser wird auch schnell behoben. Allerdings macht bei mir AF eh Probleme Windows 10 Build 16273. Ein bekannter Bug, allerdings wird sich Unwinder nicht drum kümmern, da es sich um ein Insider Build handelt und diese Supported er nicht.


----------



## Ralle@ (25. August 2017)

Zumindest scheint AMD bemüht zu sein die Bugs so schnell zu fixen.
Ich habe es mir schon gedacht dass die Tools da Probleme, dass WattMan auch selbst das Problem ist weniger. Aber, die Karte ist neu da rechne ich mit solch Kinderkrankheiten.


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. August 2017)

Mit dem neuen Treiber sollten die Taktangaben stimmen:

3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Radeon RX Vega 56/64: Review-Thread


----------



## arcDaniel (26. August 2017)

In diesem Thema sind wir "Veganer" eigentlich unter und ich denke hier "freier" schreiben zu können. Somit möchte ich mal meine Begeisterung zu Vega ausdrücken und was mich im Allgemeinen an den Kommentaren in anderen Themen (hauptsächlich News-Themen) extrem stört. Ich werde mich allerdings hüten Nvidia zu haten, da diese extrem gute Grafikkarten entwickeln, als Hardware-Nerd werde ich sogar fast sicher eine Volte mal zu Hause haben.

Also, je mehr ich über Vega lese, desto mehr begeistert bin ich von dem Chip. OK die Leistung ist jetzt nicht die allerbeste und der Verbrauch ist im normalen Zustand unterirdisch schlecht, auch die Treiber lassen stark zu wünschen übrig. Die Markteinführung ist ein absoluter Alptraum, aber die hat AMD nicht nur bei Vega verbockt, gut, dass die Markething Leute nicht an der eigentlichen Hardware Entwicklung beteiligt sind.

Die Ideen die Hinter Vega aber stecken und was AMD versucht um zu setzen ist aber klasse. Ja teils hat dies Nvidia schon, allerdings haben die durch eine bessere Finanzielle Situation, deutlich mehr Möglichkeiten, zudem wird alles als eine Art Blackbox behandelt, was ich persönlich eher langweilig finde (dies ist kein Hate nur eine Feststellung und dem "normalen" Kunden ist dies eh egal, der will nur die Leistung, der Weg dorthin ist egal).

Was mich dann nervt und fürchterlich aufregt, sind die Sprüche; "Sie hatten genug Zeit", "Was haben sie denn die ganze Zeit gemacht", "Warum haben sie nicht einfach einen doppelten Polaris gebracht"..... ich habe keine Lust all die ganzen Hate Sprüche aufzuzählen, ihr wisst was ich meine.

Wer sich aber nur im geringsten für die Entwicklung einer GPU (oder einem anderen Chip wie CPU) interessiert, sollte wissen, dass dies alles nicht so einfach abläuft, während der Entwicklung viele Probleme auftreten können, welche sofort Millionen Mehrkosten verursachen. Es kommt dann auch einfach der Punkt, wo die Kosten so hoch sind, dass es nicht möglich ist das Projekt einfach so einzustampfen, gerade bei den beschränkten Möglichkeiten (Geld) von AMD. Dann muss man halt das beste aus der Situation machen (Schadensbegrenzung).

Ja die Preise von Vega sind nicht gerade günstig, allerdings ist die Karte an sich auch sehr teuer in der Herstellung und AMD wird hier sicherlich keine extremen Margen haben, sie müssen halt das beste daraus machen.

Auch kommt AMD die Situation der Rampreise im Moment nicht entgegen. Machen wir uns nichts vor, Samsung und SK Hynix werden lieber ihre Kapazitäten für DDR4 und NAND-Speicher einsetzen, wo sie im Moment richtig Geld scheffeln können, als das bissschen HBM...

Die (Zwischen)Händler tun wegen der geringen Kapazitäten den Rest um die Situation zu verschlechtern...

Ich akzeptiere meine Vega 64  als eine Art (kling komisch) Tech Demo und gebe mich hiermit zufrieden, ich war und bin mir bewusst auf was ich mich eingelassen habe. Ich hoffe natürlich auf bessere Treiber und bin hier sogar ziemlich Optimistisch:

Sollte durch die Aktivierung der verschiedenen Features und die Optimierungen noch etwa 15-20% mehr Leistung bringen, so würde sich Vega 64 deutlich von der 1080 absetzen und sich etwas hinter der Ti positionieren können. Dann würde sich der Preis aber auch der Strom verbrauch etwas relativieren. Auch dies schreibe ich nicht um AMD gegenüber der Konkurrenz besser darzustellen, allerdings würde Vega, dann zu einer Alternative, welche ich mit gutem Gewissen empfehlen könnte, was im Moment einfach nicht der Fall ist. 

Mal sehen was das "grössere" Treiber Update, Ende des Jahres bringt.

Auch in die Zukunft gesehen bin ich positiv eingestellt; die CPU Sparte scheint wieder gut zu laufen und auch die GPU's (dank Miner) verkauft sich extrem gut. Auch wenn man sich nicht auf Mining verlassen sollte (und viele von uns wegen der schlechter Verfügbarkeit von Grafikkarten einen Hass auf Miner haben), füllt es  AMD die Kassen, was der Entwicklung zukünftiger GPU/CPU's zu gute kommen sollte. Hallo Navi


----------



## drstoecker (26. August 2017)

Du bringst es auf den Punkt, diese ganzen hate Threads gehen mir auch auf die Nerven. Sehe Vega auch auf dem Niveau wie du, die Zeit wird zeigen was Vega wirklich kann. NVIDIA ist schön und gut, aber eher langweilig weil die Leistung sich nicht steigern wird, quasi das anfangs hohe Niveau bleibt unverändert.da AMD auch mehrere Bereichen finanzieren/abdecken muss sitzt das Geld nicht so locker wie bei anderen Firmen. Denke auch das die Entwicklung mehr Zeit bräuchte aber der Markt das nicht zulässt. Daher muss das Produkt beim Kunden reifen um den finalen Status zu erlangend. 
Wie sage ich so schön, der Vega Zug rollt und kommt von Tag zu Tag immer mehr in fahrt. Ich werde hoffentlich am Montag eine 56er bekommen dann kann ich mir das mal live anschauen.


----------



## DaniPC26 (26. August 2017)

Vega 64 gibt es wieder für 509€ im Mindstar. Angeblich sind 100 Stück verfügbar.
Das ganze ist nichtmal eine Standalone Version, sondern ein Radeon Pack. D.h es gibt die 2 Spiele und den Rabatt auf Ryzen noch dazu.


----------



## hotzenplotz5 (26. August 2017)

@DaniPC26 danke! Hab direkt eine bestellt.
Wer hat schon einen GPU Block von EKWB darauf montiert?

EK-FC Radeon Vega - Nickel  – EK Webshop
Hab was von unterschiedlichen Versionen der Grafikkarte gelesen. Gibt es da was zu berücksichtigen?


----------



## arcDaniel (26. August 2017)

hotzenplotz5 schrieb:


> @DaniPC26 danke! Hab direkt eine bestellt.
> Wer hat schon einen GPU Block von EKWB darauf montiert?
> 
> EK-FC Radeon Vega - Nickel  – EK Webshop
> Hab was von unterschiedlichen Versionen der Grafikkarte gelesen. Gibt es da was zu berücksichtigen?



blätter ein paar Seiten zurück, dann siehst du meine 

Zeitaufwändig war nur, dass die Pads nicht zu recht geschnitten waren und hier mehr Zeit als üblich drauf ging. Hier zu hastig zu arbeiten, recht sich später.

edit: da scheinbar nicht jeder die Tapatalk Fotos aufkriegt, hier noch einmal:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drstoecker (26. August 2017)

DaniPC26 schrieb:


> Vega 64 gibt es wieder für 509€ im Mindstar. Angeblich sind 100 Stück verfügbar.
> Das ganze ist nichtmal eine Standalone Version, sondern ein Radeon Pack. D.h es gibt die 2 Spiele und den Rabatt auf Ryzen noch dazu.


Danke dir das Wochenende ist gerettet. Hab die grad bestellt mit nem straight power 10 600w und nem x370 Killer mb. Dann brauch ich nicht am Montag verkrampft nach ner 56 er Ausschau halten! Der ekwb liegt hier schon bereit! Vega Vega Vega.........


----------



## hotzenplotz5 (26. August 2017)

@arcDaniel Danke! Hab eben erst den ganzen Thread überflogen. 
Bin positiv überrascht wie sachlich es hier bleibt.
Freu mich auf meine Vega, PC steht sonst bereit, 1x240, 1x360 und 1x420 Radiator sollten dann reichen für meinen ryzen 1700x und die Vega .....


----------



## Trash123 (26. August 2017)

Habe mir auch grad eine bestellt ("freu!!!") für den Preis Akzeptabel bin mal gespannt, ob die mit dem E10 läuft. Wenn nicht stehen grössere Umbauarbeiten an￼


----------



## drstoecker (26. August 2017)

Ja die schwarzen Schafe müssen draußen bleiben!!!

hatte auch erst überlegt es mit meinem straight power e10 400w zu wagen aber das ist mir zu riskant, hab das 600w Modell deshalb bestellt.


----------



## Trash123 (26. August 2017)

Hab noch ein DPP 850W hier rumliegen, nur die ganze Verkabelung neu machen...


----------



## Lios Nudin (26. August 2017)

DaniPC26 schrieb:


> Vega 64 gibt es wieder für 509€ im Mindstar. Angeblich sind 100 Stück verfügbar.
> Das ganze ist nichtmal eine Standalone Version, sondern ein Radeon Pack. D.h es gibt die 2 Spiele und den Rabatt auf Ryzen noch dazu.



Sind das im Mindstar Rückläufer?


----------



## arcDaniel (26. August 2017)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Sind das im Mindstar Rückläufer?



Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Rückläufer als Pack mit Spielen verkauft werden können.


----------



## DaniPC26 (26. August 2017)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Sind das im Mindstar Rückläufer?


Soweit ich weiß sind die Mindstar Angebote Neuware, aber die Produkte aus dem Schnäppshop sind Rückläufer.


----------



## Oi!Olli (26. August 2017)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Du bringst es auf den Punkt, diese ganzen hate Threads gehen mir auch auf die Nerven. Sehe Vega auch auf dem Niveau wie du, die Zeit wird zeigen was Vega wirklich kann. NVIDIA ist schön und gut, aber eher langweilig weil die Leistung sich nicht steigern wird, quasi das anfangs hohe Niveau bleibt unverändert.da AMD auch mehrere Bereichen finanzieren/abdecken muss sitzt das Geld nicht so locker wie bei anderen Firmen. Denke auch das die Entwicklung mehr Zeit bräuchte aber der Markt das nicht zulässt. Daher muss das Produkt beim Kunden reifen um den finalen Status zu erlangend.
> Wie sage ich so schön, der Vega Zug rollt und kommt von Tag zu Tag immer mehr in fahrt. Ich werde hoffentlich am Montag eine 56er bekommen dann kann ich mir das mal live anschauen.


Das mit der Zeit ist immer so eine Sache. Die Zeit wird nicht den exorbitanten Stromverbrauch senken (vielleicht passiert das bei Custommodellen worauf ich hoffe, ob die Futures vielleicht ausgenutzt werden, steht noch nicht fest und zum  spekulieren nehme ich eher die Börse, da hab ich mehr von.

Ich nehme den Zustand jetzt, wie er ist. Beide Karten verbrauchen mehr, als die Konkurrenz und kommen im Schnitt nicht an deren Leistungen heran. Und da reden wir noch von der FE. Die Custommodelle sind noch weitaus schneller. Und verbrauchen immer noch weniger. 

Bei der Vega 56 kann ich darüber noch hinweg sehen, bei der Vega 64 aber nicht. Das Treiberdebakel kommt noch hinzu.

Ich werde jetzt erst einmal abwarten. Sollte sich was ändern hole ich mir vielleicht nach Weihnachten eine Vega.


----------



## drstoecker (26. August 2017)

Hab mir ne vega64 heute morgen im mindstar für 509€ geschossen.

das hier und jetzt ist für mich persönlich schon sehr gut und ausreichend, das Potential ist vorhanden und muss nur noch freigeschaltet werden. Ich spekuliere nicht darauf , ich weis das es so ist und so kommt.


----------



## Trash123 (26. August 2017)

Meine wird am Montag verschickt, dann nur noch den WaKü-Kühler holen wenn er denn beim "Käsekönig" vorrätig ist bin auch der Meinung, dass mittels besseren Treibern noch etwas aus der Vega herauszuholen ist. Auf jeden Fall wird undervoltet!￼


----------



## bugfunk (26. August 2017)

Glückwunsch, der preis liegt wieder bei 650,-


----------



## FortuneHunter (26. August 2017)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Ja die schwarzen Schafe müssen draußen bleiben!!!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Quelle:*** Black Sheep - Free Clip Art[/URL]


----------



## DaniPC26 (26. August 2017)

bugfunk schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, der preis liegt wieder bei 650,-



Also bei mir steht sie noch für 509€ drinnen.
8GB XFX Radeon RX Vega 64 Black Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon RX VEGA - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## bugfunk (26. August 2017)

Bei mir wird da 650,- angezeigt. Komisch.

Für ganz schnelle ist auch noch die LE in silber da. Aber nur noch ein stück...


----------



## Oi!Olli (26. August 2017)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Hab mir ne vega64 heute morgen im mindstar für 509€ geschossen.
> 
> das hier und jetzt ist für mich persönlich schon sehr gut und ausreichend, das Potential ist vorhanden und muss nur noch freigeschaltet werden. Ich spekuliere nicht darauf , ich weis das es so ist und so kommt.




Die Lottozahlen von nächster Woche hast du auch? Oder woher nimmst du die Gewissheit für das Potential? Wie bei der 390X, die einer 970 von den Daten her komplett und einer 480 leicht überlegen war?  Und jetzt hinter der 480 und nur leicht vor der 970 liegt? Oder wie die Fury?


----------



## FortuneHunter (26. August 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Die Lottozahlen von nächster Woche hast du auch? Oder woher nimmst du die Gewissheit für das Potential? Wie bei der 390X, die einer 970 von den Daten her komplett und einer 480 leicht überlegen war?  Und jetzt hinter der 480 und nur leicht vor der 970 liegt? Oder wie die Fury?



Hey Schwarzes Schaf raus hier. Wir haben hier nichts zu suchen. Dieser Thread gehört nur Besitzern oder angehenden Besitzern der Vega XX.


----------



## Oi!Olli (26. August 2017)

Ich kauf mir ja Eine. Wenn sich all die Lobpreisungen bewahrheiten.


----------



## hks1981 (26. August 2017)

Ich verstehe nicht warum hier so har mit Nvidia Karten umgegangen wird und gleich alle Nvidia Besitzer als Fanboys bezeichnet werden. Ich habe mir jetzt die 20 Seiten durchgelesen und hier wird ja auch nur voller Lobes über die Karte geschrieben warum sollte also jemand der eine Nvidia Karte hat, schreiben Ja meine ist Müll und ich kaufe mir jetzt eine Vega? Ich finde ein Forum ist doch da für Diskussionen und das tut doch auch gut um sich austauschen zu können um den einen oder anderen seine Sichtweise zu zeigen oder ähnliches. 

Hier wird ja auch geschrieben das die Vega64 fast so schnell ist wie eine 1080ti und in Zukunft noch näher rankommt oder sogar eine 1080er zerlegt. Jeder versucht natürlich seine Karte die er gerade verwendet immer gut zu heißen. Ich habe jetzt eine Nvidia 1080 und bin echt zufrieden damit. Hatte bis zu dieser Karte immer nur AMD Karten und das schon seit über 15 Jahren (ATI, AMD). Doch mit der 390x hatte AMD bei mir den Punkt erreicht wo ich mir gedacht habe, nee sorry aber dieser Verbrauch für die Leistung muss echt nicht sein. Vega64 ist jetzt in meinen Augen auch nicht wirklich der Burner oder sagen wir es mal so NOCH nicht, nicht das jetzt wieder alle meinen ich meine es böse. Im Gegenteil 2 starke Konkurenten kann nur für uns gut sein, denn man hat ja gesehen wie Intel die letzten Jahre die Preise mal nach oben schnalzen haben lassen. Aber hier und jetzt zu schreiben das eine Vega das und das zertrümmert oder dies und das einstellt halte ich einfach für Spekulation. Man sieht ganz gut bei den Tests großer Magazine wo sich die Vega einreiht und die haben ja auch nicht andere Karten als ihr. Ich hoffe mein Post löst jetzt keine Welle von Ja du .... aus, das will und wollte ich bestimmt nicht damit bezwecken, sondern einfach nur das man hier genauso gerne übertreibt mit Aussagen wie es die Nvidia Freunde machen


----------



## bugfunk (26. August 2017)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum hier so har mit Nvidia Karten umgegangen wird und gleich alle Nvidia Besitzer als Fanboys bezeichnet werden. Ich habe mir jetzt die 20 Seiten durchgelesen und hier wird ja auch nur voller Lobes über die Karte geschrieben warum sollte also jemand der eine Nvidia Karte hat, schreiben Ja meine ist Müll und ich kaufe mir jetzt eine Vega? Ich finde ein Forum ist doch da für Diskussionen und das tut doch auch gut um sich austauschen zu können um den einen oder anderen seine Sichtweise zu zeigen oder ähnliches.
> 
> Hier wird ja auch geschrieben das die Vega64 fast so schnell ist wie eine 1080ti und in Zukunft noch näher rankommt oder sogar eine 1080er zerlegt. Jeder versucht natürlich seine Karte die er gerade verwendet immer gut zu heißen. Ich habe jetzt eine Nvidia 1080 und bin echt zufrieden damit. Hatte bis zu dieser Karte immer nur AMD Karten und das schon seit über 15 Jahren (ATI, AMD). Doch mit der 390x hatte AMD bei mir den Punkt erreicht wo ich mir gedacht habe, nee sorry aber dieser Verbrauch für die Leistung muss echt nicht sein. Vega64 ist jetzt in meinen Augen auch nicht wirklich der Burner oder sagen wir es mal so NOCH nicht, nicht das jetzt wieder alle meinen ich meine es böse. Im Gegenteil 2 starke Konkurenten kann nur für uns gut sein, denn man hat ja gesehen wie Intel die letzten Jahre die Preise mal nach oben schnalzen haben lassen. Aber hier und jetzt zu schreiben das eine Vega das und das zertrümmert oder dies und das einstellt halte ich einfach für Spekulation. Man sieht ganz gut bei den Tests großer Magazine wo sich die Vega einreiht und die haben ja auch nicht andere Karten als ihr. Ich hoffe mein Post löst jetzt keine Welle von Ja du .... aus, das will und wollte ich bestimmt nicht damit bezwecken, sondern einfach nur das man hier genauso gerne übertreibt mit Aussagen wie es die Nvidia Freunde machen



Du kannst ja mal firestrike durchlaufen lassen und wenn du auch 26k grafik-punkte bekommst, dann weißt du dass das mit dem zerlegen nicht gestimmt hat.


----------



## arcDaniel (26. August 2017)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum hier so har mit Nvidia Karten umgegangen wird und gleich alle Nvidia Besitzer als Fanboys bezeichnet werden. Ich habe mir jetzt die 20 Seiten durchgelesen und hier wird ja auch nur voller Lobes über die Karte geschrieben warum sollte also jemand der eine Nvidia Karte hat, schreiben Ja meine ist Müll und ich kaufe mir jetzt eine Vega? Ich finde ein Forum ist doch da für Diskussionen und das tut doch auch gut um sich austauschen zu können um den einen oder anderen seine Sichtweise zu zeigen oder ähnliches.
> 
> Hier wird ja auch geschrieben das die Vega64 fast so schnell ist wie eine 1080ti und in Zukunft noch näher rankommt oder sogar eine 1080er zerlegt. Jeder versucht natürlich seine Karte die er gerade verwendet immer gut zu heißen. Ich habe jetzt eine Nvidia 1080 und bin echt zufrieden damit. Hatte bis zu dieser Karte immer nur AMD Karten und das schon seit über 15 Jahren (ATI, AMD). Doch mit der 390x hatte AMD bei mir den Punkt erreicht wo ich mir gedacht habe, nee sorry aber dieser Verbrauch für die Leistung muss echt nicht sein. Vega64 ist jetzt in meinen Augen auch nicht wirklich der Burner oder sagen wir es mal so NOCH nicht, nicht das jetzt wieder alle meinen ich meine es böse. Im Gegenteil 2 starke Konkurenten kann nur für uns gut sein, denn man hat ja gesehen wie Intel die letzten Jahre die Preise mal nach oben schnalzen haben lassen. Aber hier und jetzt zu schreiben das eine Vega das und das zertrümmert oder dies und das einstellt halte ich einfach für Spekulation. Man sieht ganz gut bei den Tests großer Magazine wo sich die Vega einreiht und die haben ja auch nicht andere Karten als ihr. Ich hoffe mein Post löst jetzt keine Welle von Ja du .... aus, das will und wollte ich bestimmt nicht damit bezwecken, sondern einfach nur das man hier genauso gerne übertreibt mit Aussagen wie es die Nvidia Freunde machen



Kann auch dir zustimmen. Und ich finde dein Text ist angebracht kritisch fomuliert. Sehr weit von den Hatern, welche mir auf die Nerven gehen und das sind nicht unbedingt Nvidia Fan**** sondern auch so manche aus dem AMD Lager. 

Wörter wie, zertrümmer, Rücklichter, den Boden aufwischen, Totgeburt, Speicherkrüppel.... ich kann es nicht mehr lesen. 

Man kann sehr gut über Produkte diskutieren, der gegenseitige Respekt nicht nur den Usern gegenübern, sondern auch der diversen Entwickler, welche ihr Herzblut in Produkte stecken, egal für welche Firma sie arbeiten, auch denen sollte Respekt gezollt werden. Auch wenn mal ein PRodukt in die Hose, keiner von uns hat die Fähigkeit es besser zu machen (oder haben wir einen CPU/GPU Entwickler unter uns?)

Wenn ich mir über eine Firma aufrege ist es eher wegen Entscheidungen, welche nur von einem Geldgieren Management kommen. Ich denke keiner der beteiligten Skylake-X Entwickler, ist mit der Zahnpaste zufrieden, die würden ihre Entwicklung zu 100% sicher lieber besser behandelt sehen.


----------



## hotzenplotz5 (26. August 2017)

Ist ja ein Laberthread, aber Sachlichkeit fehlt vollständig in den meisten Threads.
Um etwas zu "suchen" wie ich heute bzgl. Wasserkühlung kann es in den Threads zur Zumutung werden was Relevantes zu finden.

In einem Thread wie z.B Vega OC würde ich mir eine Moderation wünschen die alles off Topic rigoros weglöscht, oder damit es nicht Zensur genannt wird in einen Laberthread verschoben wird 
Aber eine Moderation in einem Grafikkartenforum erscheint mir eh als die Hölle ....


----------



## drstoecker (26. August 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Das mit der Zeit ist immer so eine Sache. Die Zeit wird nicht den exorbitanten Stromverbrauch senken (vielleicht passiert das bei Custommodellen worauf ich hoffe, ob die Futures vielleicht ausgenutzt werden, steht noch nicht fest und zum  spekulieren nehme ich eher die Börse, da hab ich mehr von.
> 
> Ich nehme den Zustand jetzt, wie er ist. Beide Karten verbrauchen mehr, als die Konkurrenz und kommen im Schnitt nicht an deren Leistungen heran. Und da reden wir noch von der FE. Die Custommodelle sind noch weitaus schneller. Und verbrauchen immer noch weniger.
> 
> ...


die Leistung aktuell ist doch alles andere al schlecht, oder? Oder ist generell schlecht was nicht schneller wie die NVIDIA Karten ist?



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry das war dann doch nicht ganz der Fall.


Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Die Lottozahlen von nächster Woche hast du auch? Oder woher nimmst du die Gewissheit für das Potential? Wie bei der 390X, die einer 970 von den Daten her komplett und einer 480 leicht überlegen war?  Und jetzt hinter der 480 und nur leicht vor der 970 liegt? Oder wie die Fury?


Meine Aussagen haben nichts mit Lotto zutun, ich kann lesen und verfolge dieses Vega Thema sehr interessiert mit. Es ist überall zu lesen das manche Sachen noch nicht aktiv sind, also kann man 1u1 zusammenzählen oder nicht? Ich bin auch überzeugt davon das AMD die Karten extra gedrosselt auf dem Markt gebracht hat, das ist meine Meinung und ich bitte dies zu respektieren!


FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Hey Schwarzes Schaf raus hier. Wir haben hier nichts zu suchen. Dieser Thread gehört nur Besitzern oder angehenden Besitzern der Vega XX.


Sind wir hier im Kindergarten oder was soll das? Ich denke du weist was ich damit sagen möchte.


Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir ja Eine. Wenn sich all die Lobpreisungen bewahrheiten.


Mal ehrlich findest du es so lächerlich mit den ganzen Meinungen bzgl. Der Leistung? Das einzig verwerfliche was man gg Vega sagen kann ist der Stromverbrauch. Dieser relativiert sich wenn die Leistung/Performance gesteigert wird, siehe die ti die auch kein Kind von Traurigkeit ist dies bezüglich. 

generell an alle hier die sich lustig über das Thema Vega/interessierte te's machen ,lasst es sein und besucht bitte andere Threads wenn es nicht in gesitteter Form geht.


----------



## Oi!Olli (26. August 2017)

Die Leistung ist durchwachsen. Die 1070 liegt knapp auf mit einer Vega 56, aber die  Vega 64 hält kaum mit der 1080 mit. Gegen eine Custom sieht sie nur mit erhöhtem Powertarget Land. Und verbraucht selbst ohne erhöhtem Powertarget knapp 86 (gegen eine Custom) bzw 143 Watt (gegen eine FE) mehr. Mit PT 50 reden wir sogar von 192 bzw 249 Watt mehr. Das ist eine Hausnummer. 

Radeon RX Vega 64 Strix im Test: Asus Vorserie schlagt das Referenzdesign deutlich (Seite 3) - ComputerBase

Und nein, ich muss deine Meinung nicht respektieren. Vor allem nicht, wenn du sie als Fakten hinstellst. Ob die deaktivierten Features wirklich was bringen und wie hoch der Gewinn ist, ist bis jetzt reine Spekulation, da hier keiner bei AMD oder einem Spielentwickler arbeitet. 


Selbst eine übertaktete Ti, an die Vega bis jetzt nicht mal ansatzweise heran kommt, also selbst so eine Karte wie die Zotac AMP schluckt 12 Watt weniger, als die Vega 64 mit PT 0. Von PT 50 reden wir gar nicht erst. Ich zocke zur Zeit recht viel und wohne in Deutschland. Hier ist Strom recht teuer. Das sich mein Schlafzimmer wo mein PC steht sich schnell aufheizt kommt hinzu. Ich hätte auch bei einer Verspätung von einem Jahr mehr erwartet.

Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 Ti AMP! Extreme im Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase

Und was genau ist an meinem Auftreten ungesittet? Das ich Spekulationen ablehne? Das mir der Stromverbrauch für den gebotenen Preis und die Leistung zu hoch ist?  

Und jetzt mal meine wirklich persönliche und subjektive Meinung. AMD hat es zumindest zur Zeit verbockt, krampfhaft an Speicher festhalten der teuer ist (und bis vor kurzem Lieferschwierigkeiten hatte), einen riesigen Chip der theoretisch eine super Leistung hat, diese aber nicht auf die Straße bringt, Treiberprobleme,  zur Zeit zu hoher Preis (weil man unbedingt auch Bundles raus bringen musste), noch keine Custommodelle, zu hoher Verbrauch und extrem verspätetetes Relase.


----------



## Cleriker (26. August 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Die Lottozahlen von nächster Woche hast du auch? Oder woher nimmst du die Gewissheit für das Potential? Wie bei der 390X, die einer 970 von den Daten her komplett und einer 480 leicht überlegen war?  Und jetzt hinter der 480 und nur leicht vor der 970 liegt? Oder wie die Fury?


Nur leicht vor der 970? Wenn du das ernst meinst,  dann liegt eine 1080ti auch nur leicht vor einer Vega64. 
Schau doch wenigstens vorher in den Index auf Seite 28 im aktuellen  Heft. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (26. August 2017)

mal sehen wann der stromschlucker eintrudelt. Kann irgendwer die bessere dx12 Performance in bf1 bestätigten? Hab grad mal 2runden gespielt und es lief ungewohnt flüssig auf meiner 290 wf.


----------



## Oi!Olli (26. August 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Nur leicht vor der 970? Wenn du das ernst meinst,  dann liegt eine 1080ti auch nur leicht vor einer Vega64.
> Schau doch wenigstens vorher in den Index auf Seite 28 im aktuellen  Heft.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk




Hab ich gelesen, dann hat die 390X noch mal zugelegt. Die 290X ist aber komischerweise weiter hinten, obwohl sich bis auf leicht bessere Timings und etwas mehr Takt der Unterschied zwischen 290X und 390X marginal ist.  So oder so muss ich also nur 2 Jahre warten, dann kann ich mir Vega unbesorgt zulegen. Ist doch was. So hab ich es damals auch mit der 290X gemacht.


----------



## drstoecker (27. August 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Hab ich gelesen, dann hat die 390X noch mal zugelegt. Die 290X ist aber komischerweise weiter hinten, obwohl sich bis auf leicht bessere Timings und etwas mehr Takt der Unterschied zwischen 290X und 390X marginal ist.  So oder so muss ich also nur 2 Jahre warten, dann kann ich mir Vega unbesorgt zulegen. Ist doch was. So hab ich es damals auch mit der 290X gemacht.


Zum Thema 290 kann ich dir von meinerseite sagen da ich 3 windforce Modelle vor kurzem gekauft habe, alle optimiert durch neue wlp und kühlermontage. Die laufen immer noch top und sind gerade in dem Bereich von rund 150€ ne absolute leistungsbombe, trotz dem hohen Verbrauch. Meine 480 gtr Black hat rund 100w weniger aus der Dose gezogen mit etwas mehr power. Aber egal in erster Linie zählt die Leistung, dann kommt der Verbrauch. Und mit dem neuster Treiber spuckt der 3dmark firestrike auch noch mehr Punkte/GPS  aus . Hab momentan einen gpu Score von 12500. das zum Thema der leistungstuwachs hält sich in Grenzen. Lustig auch und was ich NVIDIA zu gut halten muss das sie gerade die gebrauchten Karten richtig zu Geld machen, meine letzten gtx 980 habe ich für 170€ u. 200€ gekauft und jeweils für knapp 300€ verkauft, Damit möchte ich lediglich aufzeigen wie gekauft wird.
so gesehen ist es doch nicht schlecht das ein Produkt wie Vega nicht ganz final erscheint aber dennoch Konkurrenzfähig aber nicht überlegen, um mit der Zeit die Leistung zu steigern Ggf refreshen  um mit der next gen Mithalten zu können, das könnte man als Philosophie von AMD ansehen oder ist das zu sehr Banane?


----------



## Exedy (27. August 2017)

drstoecker schrieb:


> mal sehen wann der stromschlucker eintrudelt. Kann irgendwer die bessere dx12 Performance in bf1 bestätigten? Hab grad mal 2runden gespielt und es lief ungewohnt flüssig auf meiner 290 wf.


Leider bislang nur DX 11 getestet. Hatte aber im Gegensatz zur 480 massiv mehr FPS. (Fast immer im 144fps Limit. Vorher 80-100 FPS)

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dbekan96 (27. August 2017)

DX12 ist von den FPS wieder unterlegen und man hat immer noch diese Stocker im Spiel.


----------



## yummycandy (27. August 2017)

Noch ein paar Informationen bzgl. der Notwendigkeit von HBM2 auf VEGA:
The Cost of HBM2 vs. GDDR5 & Why AMD Had to Use It | GamersNexus - Gaming PC Builds & Hardware Benchmarks

bzw.Cost of HBM2 vs. GDDR5 & Why AMD Had to Use It - YouTube

Eigentlich ergibt sich durch HBCC schon die Notwendigkeit eines breiten Speicherinterfaces, aber es gibt noch mehr Gründe. AMD schreibt dazu:



> “AMD chose HBM2 memory for Vega because this advanced memory technology has clear benefits on multiple fronts. HBM2 is a second-generation product that offers nearly twice the bandwidth per pin of first-generation HBM thanks to various refinements.
> 
> “As we noted in the Vega whitepaper, HBM2 offers over 3x the bandwidth per watt compared to GDDR5. Each stack of HBM2 has a wide, dedicated 1024-bit interface, allowing the memory devices to run at relatively low clock speeds while delivering tremendous bandwidth. Also, thanks to die stacking and the use of an interposer, Vega with HBM2 achieves a 75% smaller physical footprint for the GPU die plus memories versus a comparable GDDR5 solution.
> 
> “The combination of high bandwidth, excellent power efficiency, and a compact physical footprint made HBM2 a clear choice for Vega. We have no plans to step back to GDDR5.”



yc

P.S. Falls Schaffe mal wieder schreibt, daß GDDR5 besser gewesen wäre. SCNR


----------



## arcDaniel (27. August 2017)

Also HBM hat deutliche Vorteile, die Frage stellt sich höchstens ob wirtschaftlich klug war, so früh auf eine so neue Technologie zu setzten.

Langfristig gesehen, denke ich aber, dass die Entscheidung richtig ist.

Hätte SK Hynix ihren Verfügbarkeitsplan einhalten können (ich mache ihnen keinen Vorwurf, solche Entwicklungen sind halt kompliziert und es können unvorhersehbare Probleme auftreten), hätten wir Vega 64 jetzt mit 16gb, 1000mhz und er bräuchte sogar nur 1,2V. Hätte den Verbrauch zwar nun auch nicht deutlich gesenkt, jedoch hätte Vega in Punk Speicher besser dagestanden.


----------



## Niclas2002 (27. August 2017)

Sollte man eine Kaufberatung auch hier in diesen "Laberthread" reinpacken?


----------



## arcDaniel (27. August 2017)

Niclas2002 schrieb:


> Sollte man eine Kaufberatung auch hier in diesen "Laberthread" reinpacken?



Was brauchst du? Persönlich finde ich, dass es in den Laberthreads auch mal etwas OffTopic werden darf. Hängt natürlich immer von der Frage und der Art und Weise der Frage ab


----------



## Niclas2002 (27. August 2017)

Also, ob ihr (mit viel Fachwissen und bestimmt auch einen gesunden Anteil an Skeptik) die Vega Gpu's empfeheln würdet? In mein im Moentiges Sytem sicher nicht aber es interessiert mich einfach nur mal, ob ihr eine Vega kaufen würdet oder ob ihr lieber zu NV empfehlen würdet...


----------



## arcDaniel (27. August 2017)

Niclas2002 schrieb:


> Also, ob ihr (mit viel Fachwissen und bestimmt auch einen gesunden Anteil an Skeptik) die Vega Gpu's empfeheln würdet? In mein im Moentiges Sytem sicher nicht aber es interessiert mich einfach nur mal, ob ihr eine Vega kaufen würdet oder ob ihr lieber zu NV empfehlen würdet...



Ganz persönliche Meinung; hast du keinen Freesync Monitor würde ich, wenn es dir nur ums Gaming geht und du kein GPU-Nerd bist (wovon ich wegen der Frage ausgehe), eher zu Nvidia raten.

Eine 1080 bekommt man mittlerweile relativ "günstig", jedenfalls im vergleich zu Vega, auch ist die Frage zum Netzteil ist weniger problematisch. 
Dass neue Treiber, Vega von einer Nerd like Tech Demo zu einer "kann ich bedenkenlos Empfehlen" Karte macht, kann man sich nicht drauf verlassen, das hoffen wir nur.

Natürlich lässt sich Vega per Hand noch ein gutes Stück optimieren und kann sehr gut als Alternative durch gehen. Wer sich aber mit so einer Optimierung auseinander setzt, gehört nicht mehr zum Otto normal Verbraucher.

Die moralischen Aspekte habe ich jetzt mal ganz bei Seite gelassen.


----------



## Ralle@ (27. August 2017)

Kommt halt drauf an.
Aktuell würde ich Vega nur empfehlen wenn ich tweaken will und unbedingt AMD kaufen will. Eine 1080 / 1080 TI ist derzeit das rundere Produkt (Out of the Box).
Das kann sich natürlich ändern wenn AMD die Treiber in den Griff kriegt und die Custom Karten kommen, dann erwarte ich Vorteile für Vega.


----------



## DerLachs (27. August 2017)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Noch ein paar Informationen bzgl. der Notwendigkeit von HBM2 auf VEGA:
> The Cost of HBM2 vs. GDDR5 & Why AMD Had to Use It | GamersNexus - Gaming PC Builds & Hardware Benchmarks
> 
> bzw.Cost of HBM2 vs. GDDR5 & Why AMD Had to Use It - YouTube
> ...


Ich bin mittlerweile genervt von den "AMD ist so doof, die hätten nie HBM wählen sollen"-Verfechtern. Hier hat niemand eine Ahnung, was im Hintergrund passiert. AMD hat anscheinend große Pläne, s. HBCC, Infinity Fabric, APUs usw. Wer kann hier ernsthaft versichern, dass man diese Pläne mit GDDR5 bzw. GDDR5x auch verwirklichen kann? Denken hier einige wirklich, dass AMD sich keine Gedanken gemacht hat? Vielleicht sind die Mehrkosten zu GDDR5X auch vernachlässigbar, wer weiß das schon. Fertigungsprobleme kann man NIE vorhersehen. Falls doch, wäre die Fertigung ja wesentlich einfacher.

AMD hat bei Vega ein großes Problem: Die Effizienz. Die Karten verbrauchen zu viel für die gebotene Leistung bzw. die Karten leisten zu wenig bei dem Verbrauch. Der "Beta"-Treiber, bei dem diverse Features noch inaktiv sind, ist eine große Baustelle, weshalb die Leistung u.U. relativ (!) niedrig ist. Zum Verbrauch: Denkt ihr wirklich, ohne HBM wäre der Verbrauch geringer? AMD hat ganz andere Probleme als den HBM-Speicher, von daher ist dieses Gemecker völlig deplatziert. Und falls jemand die erhöhten Kosten nennt: Niemand weiß, wie viel AMD bezahlen muss. Davon mal abgesehen hätte man bei geringeren Fertigungskosten immer noch das Problem mit der Effizienz, d.h. das eigentliche Problem ("kaputter" Treiber bzw. relativ hoher Verbrauch) bestünde immer noch. Da ist der gewählte Speichertyp auch vollkommen egal.


----------



## Niclas2002 (27. August 2017)

Und na ja... Ich rüste von einer gt 610 auf, also ist es so, als ob ich vom Ford Fiesta in einen RS6 rüste, aber dass nur mal so neben bei...

Ob ich ein Otto- Normalverbraucher bin oder nicht, lässt sich drüber streiten, weil ich mich nun seit 6 Monaten intensiv mit meinem zukünftigem Gaming-PC auseinander setzte und dabei doch eine ganze Menge (würde ich sagen) mitgenommen habe... Ich werde wohl noch Asus abwarten und dann würde ich mich zum Einkaufswagen begeben...


----------



## drstoecker (27. August 2017)

dbekan96 schrieb:


> DX12 ist von den FPS wieder unterlegen und man hat immer noch diese Stocker im Spiel.


hatte auch diese extremen Stocker im Game, hab jetzt mal alle Detailauflösungen durchgespielt und jetzt läuft es ohne diese stocker im Game. Läuft zwar nicht Gefühlt schneller aber die gpu Auslastung ist auch nicht mehr bei 100%. Versuchs mal kann sein das es damit zusammenhängt ich weis es aber nicht wirklich, ist mir so ein Tipp. Mantel hatte ich auch nochmal unter bf4 laufen war auch besser wie sonst.


@derlachs
lese dir die Kommentare aufmerksam durch dann findest du deine Antwort!


----------



## real_Maestro (28. August 2017)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es an meinen Google Fähigkeiten liegt, aber ich habe nirgends eine Info zum Start der Vega 56 Karte gefunden. In einem Artikel tauchte mal der 28.08. (heute) auf.
Weiß da jemand mehr zu? Oder schleicht sich die Karte ohne konkretes Datum einfach nach und nach in die Shops? Auch hier im Thread hab ich nur mal schnell noch die letzten Seiten überflogen, aber keinen Hinweis daraf gefunden.


----------



## yummycandy (28. August 2017)

real_Maestro schrieb:


> Weiß da jemand mehr zu?





> The RX Vega 56 is reported going on sale on August 28th


[H]ardOCP: AMD Radeon RX Vega 56 Video Card Review


----------



## drstoecker (28. August 2017)

Genannt ist überall das heutige Datum für die Veröffentlichung der 56er Vega.
Ich denke es wird preislich ähnlich wie bei der großen Schwester ablaufen, 399/409€ für den Start eine limitierte Stückzahl die binnen Minuten ausverkauft ist. Dann wird der Preis evtl. auf 500€ angehoben und nur noch mit den Radeon packs Angeboten. Wahrscheinlich dann wieder im mindstar als Angebot.
hatte am Samstag dort auch bei der 64er für 509€ zugeschlagen, geplant war aber eigtl die heute erscheinende. Vllt schlag ich dort auch noch zu mal sehen.


----------



## Illithide (28. August 2017)

@arcDaniel+Ralle@ und wer sonst noch mit Referenz-Vegas experimentiert:

Hat einer mal versucht, seiner auf custom-loop umgerüstete VegaAir das LC-Version Bios aufzuflashen? Das sollte beim PT ja nochmal bis zu 50W mehr Spielraum geben. Hatte einen entsprechenden Bericht gefunden, wo aber die Aussage war, dass Bios1+Turbo dort nicht stabil zum Laufen gebracht werden konnte und das auch mit diesem Ansatz letztlich bei 1750+1050Hz Schluss war. Irgendetwas wird sich AMD doch aber sicher bei der AiO-Geschichte gedacht haben. Oder wird da bei den vorkonfektionierten LCs selektiert?

Wäre nett, wenn Ihr Eure Erfahrungen hier teilen könntet, falls es welche dazu gibt.


----------



## drstoecker (28. August 2017)

Das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt ob das so läuft. Hoffe meine Karte kommt morgen, der ekwb liegt bereits hier rum.


----------



## Illithide (28. August 2017)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt ob das so läuft. Hoffe meine Karte kommt morgen, der ekwb liegt bereits hier rum.



Welche Version ist es denn bei Dir geworden? Bei mir passt die Plexi-Nickel-Variante am besten zum Rest des Systems. Hast Du die und kannst schon was zu der Beleuchtungsoption sagen? Tipps, welche Pads Du verwendest sind auch willkommen.


----------



## drstoecker (28. August 2017)

Kühler habe ich dem Nickel accetal , Karte kommt morgen erst. Pads sollten beiliegen.


----------



## arcDaniel (28. August 2017)

Bios werde ich nicht ändern, da ich nicht glaube, dass das mögliche PT den Chip limitiert.

Zum EK Block, ja die Pads liegen bei, allerdings nicht zurecht geschnitten.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Illithide (28. August 2017)

Dann danke erstmal zusammen. Falls sich die Karte, die ich erwische, gut im UV macht und auch die Pumpe nicht gleich gekocht wird, werd ich einem Biosflash wohl mal eine Chance geben. So gut wie die LC-AiO sollte eine Custom-WaKü ja allemal sein. Wenn Temp und Spannung sich dann vergleichsweise niedrig darstellen, sollte PT theoretisch ja doch ein ganz guter Kandidat sein, um noch etwas herauszuholen.


----------



## Ralle@ (28. August 2017)

Mit Bios Flash schaut es dieses mal nicht gut aus.
Es ist noch keinen gelungen ein Bios zu flashen, die Karte wird nachher einfach nicht mehr erkannt. AMD hat da einen guten Lock.

Eine kurze Anmerkung von meiner Seite.
In den nächsten Wochen / Monaten werde ich hier nur wenig unterwegs sein. Ich darf in Taiwan (Neu Taipeh um genau zu sein) ein Projekt beaufsichtigen. Geplant sind knapp 3 Monate, sofern alles nach Plan. Ich kann deshalb bis auf weiteres nichts mehr testen, hoffe aber das ich bis ende November wieder Zeit habe bzw. zurück bin.
Also viel Spaß beim tweaken und haut rein.


----------



## Exedy (28. August 2017)

XFX Vega 56 für 409€ bei Mindfactory

XFX Radeon RX VEGA 56 3xDP/H - Radeon RX VEGA - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de


----------



## DaniPC26 (28. August 2017)

Wow!! Nach 5 Minuten schon ausverkauft. Zum Glück habe ich mich entschieden auf ein Custom Modell zu warten , sonst wäre ich jetzt echt sauer 

EDIT: Es scheint Nachschub zu geben


----------



## panthex (28. August 2017)

Hab mir eine RX Vega 56 für 399€ von Alternate geholt. Ist schon etikettiert und versandfertig, muss nur noch auf den Wagen und kommt dann morgen. Bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen, was sich jetzt wirklich mit Undervolting und Overclocking rausholen lässt. Freitag kommt dann hoffentlich auch gleich mein Block von EK Water Blocks, dann bin ich auch auf die Temperaturen gespannt, die sich erzielen lassen.


----------



## GamingWiidesire (28. August 2017)

panthex schrieb:


> Ist schon etikettiert und versandfertig, muss nur noch auf den Wagen und kommt dann morgen.


Könnte knapp werden, bei mir dasselbe, Status "versandbereit" mit DHL-Nummer. Könnte auch erst morgen abgeholt werden :/


----------



## drstoecker (28. August 2017)

Alternate versendet eigtl direkt, abends kommt dann die Versandbenachrichtigung.


----------



## GamingWiidesire (28. August 2017)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Alternate versendet eigtl direkt, abends kommt dann die Versandbenachrichtigung.


Vega 64 bei Alternate am 15.08 bestellt, am selben Tag gegen 18 Uhr war eine Sendungsnummer von DHL hinterlegt. Tatsächliche Bearbeitung bei DHL bzw. Ankunft am Start-Paketzentrum erst den Tag drauf gegen 17 Uhr. Insofern bedeutet "Status: versandbereit" noch nicht, dass es auch noch am selben Tag tatsächlich von DHL abgeholt wird.


----------



## drstoecker (28. August 2017)

Ok ich habe andere Erfahrungen mit alternate gemacht, könnte auch die Sachen abholen da fie Entfernung lediglich 70km betrifft.


----------



## Trash123 (28. August 2017)

Meine sollte heute versandt werden, den EK-Kühler gerade eben bestellt. Wird ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## yummycandy (28. August 2017)

Guckt mal, ne sinnvolle Erklärung:



> Die AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 befindet sich zwar bereits seit Mitte des Monats im Verkauf, doch zu bekommen ist sie aktuell nur schwer. Ähnlich verhält es sich mit der kleineren Schwester, der Radeon RX Vega 56. Der Grund hierfür sind nicht etwa Cryptominer, die derzeit einen enormen Bedarf an Grafikkarten haben.
> 
> Vielmehr tragen die schon seit längerem kolportierten Versorgungsschwierigkeiten bei Komponenten Schuld an dem Lieferengpass: Die Ausbeute bei den Packagings scheint zu gering zu sein, der entsprechenden Zulieferer Advanced Semiconductor Engineering (ASE) kann nicht die gewünschte Ausbeute bereitstellen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Exedy (29. August 2017)

Mit welcher Radiatorengröße müsste ich rechnen, wenn ich meine Vega 64 und Ryzen 1700 auf Wasserkühlung umbauen wollte? bzw was habt ihr momentan im Einsatz.


----------



## Nightmare09 (29. August 2017)

Aquacomputer hat den kryographics VEGA Fullcover-Wasserkühler mit integrierter LED-Beleuchtung vorgestellt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weitere Bilder: Neu: kryographics VEGA - Wasserkuhlung - Aqua Computer Forum

Kompatibilität: Vega Frontier Edition, Vega 64, Vega 56

Unvernickelte Version: 109,90€
Vernickelte Version: 124,90€

Aqua Computer Homepage - kryographics Kuhler fur AMD VEGA



Zwar soll der Kühler bereits "ab sofort" im Shop verfügbar sein, im Moment ist er es jedoch noch nicht.


----------



## MfDoom (29. August 2017)

Leider noch nicht bestellbar


----------



## Niclas2002 (29. August 2017)

Hey... Wisst ihr, ob man ein Bundle mit einer Custom Karte nehmen kann?


----------



## OOYL (29. August 2017)

Hm, mir haben die alten Kühler besser gefallen. Die Scheibe und deren Befestigung, die schwarze Abdeckung und der LED-Mist sprechen mich nicht an. Hoffentlich gibt's das Teil in einer Light Version. Mich hat es nie gestört, wenn man _am Ende der Karte_ das PCB sehen kann, im Gegenteil sogar. Ich mag die Optik von Platinen mit all den Bauteilen und Leiterbahnen sehr. Also kann ich mit diesen Full-Fullcoverkühlern nicht viel anfangen. Schade, dass nun auch AC beim grossen "Platinenverdecken" mitmacht.

Bisher war Optik bei PCs eine reine Frauensache. Aber offenbar hat die Gleichberechtigung ermöglicht, dass jetzt auch Männer ein Stück Technik an dessen ästhetischen Erscheinung beurteilen dürfen.


----------



## MfDoom (29. August 2017)

Kannst ihn ja modden. Der Preis ist ja trotzdem derselbe wie bei der fiji version, ohne plastikverlängerung

Edit: Die abdeckung der restlichen karte ist sogar aus edelstahl.
Man kann ihn jetzt bestellen. Cnc-gefrästes Kupfer macht mich einfach an


----------



## drstoecker (29. August 2017)

Exedy schrieb:


> Mit welcher Radiatorengröße müsste ich rechnen, wenn ich meine Vega 64 und Ryzen 1700 auf Wasserkühlung umbauen wollte? bzw was habt ihr momentan im Einsatz.


Hatte vorher 2x360er für den 1700+rx480, fand die temps ok nur die Wassertemperatur zu hoch selbst mit Lüfter auf volle Drehzahl. Denke generell liegt es am internen Einbau und/oder an meinem Gehäuse Ggf war die Kühlflüssigkeit auch shit. Hab es jetzt auf meinem benchtable aufgebaut, erst mit den beiden Radis dann mit nem mo-ra also extern. Da sieht die ganze Geschichte schon besser aus, aktuell aber nur die CPU unter Wasser. Die Vega 64 könnte morgen eintrudeln, der ekwb liegt bereits hier.


----------



## Niclas2002 (29. August 2017)

Niclas2002 schrieb:


> Hey... Wisst ihr, ob man ein Bundle mit einer Custom Karte nehmen kann?



Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## yummycandy (29. August 2017)

Niclas2002 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?



Du meinst z.B. Custom Vega + 2 Spiele + Ryzen Gutschein? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, werden wahrscheinlich nur für die Referenzkarten sein.


----------



## MfDoom (29. August 2017)

Keine ahnung, aber ich vermute nein


----------



## kampfschaaaf (29. August 2017)

Hat jmd von Euch schon mal Crossfire mit Vega versucht? Ich kann es nicht aktivieren. Es wird mir nirgends angezeigt...


----------



## Lios Nudin (29. August 2017)

Nightmare09 schrieb:


> Aquacomputer hat den kryographics VEGA Fullcover-Wasserkühler mit integrierter LED-Beleuchtung vorgestellt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Satz mit x, das war wohl nix.

Der Kupferanteil ist vom Design her defintiv ein Fortschritt und hätte mir auf einem kurzen PCB richtig gut gefallen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die aktuelle Version bildet optisch überhaupt keine Einheit. Die schwarze Edelstahlblende sieht wie ein Steckmodul aus, das überhaupt keinen Bezug zum Kupferpart hat. Das hat Watercool besser gelößt. Wobei ich generell dieses " Wir packen die Grafikkarte in eine Edelstahlummantelung/oder sonst was Material, obwohl der Kupfernateil keinen Deut größer geworden ist" für das schlechteste Design halte. Ok, Alphacool hat es noch deutlich mehr verhunzt .

Dann besser diese Lösung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich gehe davon aus, dass Aquacomputer ab sofort alle Kühler so gestalten wird. Dann bleiben für mich in Zukunft nur noch EKWB und Liquid Extasy übrig:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yummycandy (29. August 2017)

Ich hab zwar keine VEGA, aber mich würde folgendes interessieren. Was schluckt die 64er, wenn man das Powertarget voll aufzieht und was leistet die dann, im Vergleich zu den Standardeinstellungen? Ich hab teilweise den Eindruck, als wenn die Temperaturen vergleichsweise niedrig sind und die Karte nur vom PT gebremst wird.


----------



## hugo-03 (30. August 2017)

bin jetzt auch im vega club und konnte jetzt die fury in rente schicken 

ich habe auch gebencht, erst stock und dann volle Lüfterdrehzahl mit +50% PT, natürlich gab es da schon mal ein guten boost. Dann habe ich HBCC angemacht und auf 16 GB eingestellt, okay bei 3dmark gab es bei DX 12 und DX 11 leichtes plus, aber nicht die Rede wert, aber bei Superposition Benchmark über 10 % plus 

ich habe screenshot mit volle Lüfterdrehzahl + 50PT mit und ohne HBCC

1080p extreme habe ich genommen zum vergleich zu fury

BTW: EK-Block kommt bald


----------



## drstoecker (30. August 2017)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Hat jmd von Euch schon mal Crossfire mit Vega versucht? Ich kann es nicht aktivieren. Es wird mir nirgends angezeigt...


Welches Board hast du?


----------



## hotzenplotz5 (30. August 2017)

hmpf ... ist ja Laberthread aber mindfactorys Service Level Gold ärgert mich gerade.
Hatte ein paar Tage frei und daher am Samstag Morgen die Vega64 bestellt eben mit Service Level Gold (Versand am selben Tag).
Leider ist die Karte bis heute nicht angekommen. 
Warscheinlich haben andere die  Karte ohne diesen "Service Level Gold" kängst erhalten .....

sry für offtopic


----------



## MfDoom (30. August 2017)

Service level gold hat nichts zu sagen, zumindest konnte ich bis jetzt keinen unterschied feststellen. Sei es bei versand oder reklamation, auch ohne gold wird man in der regel schnell bedient. Das ist einer der kleinen tricks bei mf um die preise etwas niedriger zu kriegen ind on den Suchmaschinen ganz oben zu stehen. Sie holen das durch gold, unverschämt hohe gebühren und erhöhte paypalgebühr ( die der Käufertragen muss) wieder rein


----------



## arcDaniel (30. August 2017)

So ich habe jetzt mal eine Runde Destiny 2 mit meiner Vega64 (Balanced ohne weitere änderen) probiert.

Also bei 1440p (Resolution Scaler 125%, was 1800p sein müssten) Settings etwas angepasst (die Leistungsfresser etwas gezügelt) und ich habe stabile 60fps, ich konnte keine Drops beobachten und das Spiel lief extrem sauber.

Zu den Settings muss ich sagen, dass es im Spielgeschehen unmöglich ist einen Unterschied zwischen meinen "optimierten" Settings und den höchsten zu erkennen. Einfach nur unmöglich.

Bei spielen ist es halt so, wie auch mit der Hardware, es gibt immer einen Sweetspot. Man kann die Optik bis auf einen Punkt verbessern ohne sofort die Leistung in den Keller zu ziehen. Dann kommen aber ein paar optische Verbesserungen, welche nur auf Screenshot und im direkten Vergleich mit der Lupe zu sehen sind, allerdings die stärkste verfügbare Hardware zum Frühstück verschlingen.

Wieder zur Vega 64 oder deren Verbrauch, bei Destiny verbraucht mein PC etwa 380W (nur zur Info mein Ryzen läuft mit 4ghz), ich finde dies ganz ok. Sind sicherlich 100W mehr als er mit der 1080 verbraucht hätte. Finde den Unterschied aber nun nicht so gross oder es so schlimm, dass es ein KO Kriterium für Vega wäre.


----------



## Salatsauce45 (30. August 2017)

Funktioniert das Undervolting inzwischen oder muss man das mit den einzelnen Modi lösen?


----------



## MfDoom (30. August 2017)

Hat eigentlich jemand versucht per proxy an den amerikanischen key für wolfenstein zu kommen?


----------



## arcDaniel (30. August 2017)

Salatsauce45 schrieb:


> Funktioniert das Undervolting inzwischen oder muss man das mit den einzelnen Modi lösen?



Ging bei mir schon seit 1.7.8.1 (war auch der erste Treiber mit dem ich es versucht habe), 1.7.8.2 läuft auch sehr gut hat nur 2 sehr nervige Bug, wo einer unter anderem Wattman betrifft, weshalb ich Wattman im Moment meide. Habe kein wirklichen bedarf und keine Zeit mich im Moment damit zu beschäftigen.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die nächten Treiber noch genügend änderungen mittbringen, was Werte, welche man sich jetzt erarbeiten würde, danach nicht mehr funktionieren.

Hier noch ein Gerücht: ein techpowerup-User soll angeblich in Vanguard Progrom eingeladen worden sein und dieser klingt sehr Optimistich was neue Treiber angeht, jedoch darf er nichts verraten...


----------



## dooli (30. August 2017)

ich habe gestern mit meiner vega 56 ein wenig gespielt bezüglich undervolting.
die wattzahl ist jeweils vom gesamtsystem manuell mit so nem steckdosenmessgerät gemessen und dann nach augenschein auf einen  durchschnitswert gerundet. also alles andere als präzise sollte aber ungefähr ne richtung weisen können.
der effizienz wert ist einfach score durch watt. dementsprechend höher=besser



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 4B11T (30. August 2017)

So gut in BF1?



Exedy schrieb:


> Leider bislang nur DX 11 getestet. Hatte aber im Gegensatz zur 480 massiv mehr FPS. (Fast immer im 144fps Limit. Vorher 80-100 FPS)



Auf Amiens im 64p Multiplayer fast immer 144FPS? (FHD, Ultra)? Wenn das stimmt und mit einem Video belegt werden kann, bestelle ich mir heute noch eine Vega 64!


----------



## GamingWiidesire (30. August 2017)

4B11T schrieb:


> So gut in BF1?
> Auf Amiens im 64p Multiplayer fast immer 144FPS? (FHD, Ultra)?


In FHD sollte das machbar sein, mit 1440p habe ich 100 FPS+.


----------



## Cleriker (30. August 2017)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Ein Satz mit x, das war wohl nix.
> 
> Der Kupferanteil ist vom Design her defintiv ein Fortschritt und hätte mir auf einem kurzen PCB richtig gut gefallen:
> 
> ...


So können sich Meinungen unterscheiden. Ich hatte die mletzten Jahre über immer nur LE Kühler. Den neuen Kryographics finde ich aber so schön, dass wenn ich mir doch noch eine Vega holen sollte, es dieser wird. Das öde und einfallslose EK Teil geht mMn gar nicht. Der wäre mir maximal 50€ wert. Der sieht aus wie die Anfänge der LE Kühler damals, nur noch eine Ecke einfacher.


----------



## drstoecker (30. August 2017)

hotzenplotz5 schrieb:


> hmpf ... ist ja Laberthread aber mindfactorys Service Level Gold ärgert mich gerade.
> Hatte ein paar Tage frei und daher am Samstag Morgen die Vega64 bestellt eben mit Service Level Gold (Versand am selben Tag).
> Leider ist die Karte bis heute nicht angekommen.
> Warscheinlich haben andere die  Karte ohne diesen "Service Level Gold" kängst erhalten .....
> ...


Habe auch Samstag bestellt und heute morgen ist ein großes Paket von mf gekommen.


4B11T schrieb:


> So gut in BF1?
> 
> 
> 
> Auf Amiens im 64p Multiplayer fast immer 144FPS? (FHD, Ultra)? Wenn das stimmt und mit einem Video belegt werden kann, bestelle ich mir heute noch eine Vega 64!


Werde das heute Abend mal testen, wenn du eine kaufen willst dann geht's zurzeit ab 639€ los.


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. August 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> So können sich Meinungen unterscheiden. Ich hatte die mletzten Jahre über immer nur LE Kühler. Den neuen Kryographics finde ich aber so schön, dass wenn ich mir doch noch eine Vega holen sollte, es dieser wird. Das öde und einfallslose EK Teil geht mMn gar nicht. Der wäre mir maximal 50€ wert. Der sieht aus wie die Anfänge der LE Kühler damals, nur noch eine Ecke einfacher.




Genau genommen wird man den AQ Vega Kühler auch ohne schwarze Edelstahlblende verwenden können. Im Grunde hat man dann eine Designweiterentwicklumg dessen, was man von den AQ Kühlern für die Nvidia Pascal Karten kennt und auf der anderen Seite werden die Blendenfans auch befriedigt.

Ich habe mich jetzt für Liquid Extasy entschieden. Der unvernickelte Kupferanteil über das komplette PCB gepaart mit transparenter Plexiabdeckung ist imo einfach State of the Art und gibt es bei keinem anderen Hersteller. Seit ich bei meiner R9 Fury mit dem Aquacomputer R9 Fury Kühler diese Komplettabdeckung bewundern dürfte, kommt mir nicht anderes mehr auf das Grafikkarten PCB.


----------



## Duvar (30. August 2017)

AMD Radeon RX Vega 56 gets faster with Vega 64 BIOS | VideoCardz.com
RX 56 definitiv der bessere Deal, nur magere 2% schneller der RX 64 hier im Test, wenn man das 64er Bios auf den 56er flasht.


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. August 2017)

Vega hat ja einen Dual Bios Switch Schalter. Da kann man wie damals bei R9 Fury mit der Freischaltung relativ gefahrlos das Bios flashen und bei einer möglichen Instabilität wieder auf den Ursprunsgszustand zurückgehen. Feine Sache.


----------



## Pasta319 (30. August 2017)

Duvar schrieb:


> AMD Radeon RX Vega 56 gets faster with Vega 64 BIOS | VideoCardz.com
> RX 56 definitiv der bessere Deal, nur magere 2% schneller der RX 64 hier im Test, wenn man das 64er Bios auf den 56er flasht.



Das ist echt krass. Wenn ein BIOS Flash auch für Anfänger machbar ist würde ich mir das echt überlegen.


----------



## Duvar (30. August 2017)

Haben doch Dual Bios die Karten, also solange man nicht dumm genug ist beides zu "zerflashen", ist man eigentlich auf der sicheren Seite.
Ich würde es dennoch manuell per Afterburner einstellen. Immerhin wissen wir jetzt, man konnte die Karte nicht zu einer vollwertigen 64 verwandeln^^


----------



## OOYL (30. August 2017)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob/wann die Karten zu UVP verfügbar sind?

Gestern war die 64 in mehreren Shops "auf Lager", aber am Preis von 650-700 Euro muss doch noch was gehen... Auch für 500 ist Vega nicht wirklich ein guter Deal, wenn man bedenkt, dass die Konkurrenz einen Schritt voraus ist und ihre Karten schon lange mit 11 oder 12GB ausstattet.

Im Moment gibt es bestimmt viele, die sich eine Nvidia kaufen, obwohl sie auf Vega gewartet haben. AMD sollte schauen, dass nicht nur Hardcore-Fanboys eine kaufen wollen, sonst muss man ihnen jede Konkurrenzfähigkeit absprechen. Können gleich einen Verein gründen, mit dem Zweck der Herstellung ineffizienter GPUs für die Vereinsmitglieder


----------



## kampfschaaaf (30. August 2017)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Welches Board hast du?



Asus zenith e


----------



## Salatsauce45 (30. August 2017)

Beim Biosflash werden keine weiteren CUs freigeschalten, also nicht bei mir



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Große Unterschiede finde ich in GTA noch nicht, bin aber dabei die Diagramme zu erstellen.


----------



## panthex (30. August 2017)

Meine 56 ist heute auch angekommen. DX12 funktioniert bei mir gar nicht. Weder TimeSpy, noch ROTR geben ein Bild aus.


----------



## Salatsauce45 (30. August 2017)

GTA 5 Bios 56 vs 64
Beide Male mit 1600/900 +20% PL
r5 1600 @3,8
16GB 2933 MHz CL16




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Part 5 bin ich im CPU Limit. Woher die Ausreißer in 3 kommen, weiß ich leider nicht, werden aber Messschwankungen sein, also nicht beachten.
Das 64er Bios ermöglicht damit nur ein höheres OC, freigeschaltet wird dabei nichts.
Fälschlicher Weise zeigt der GPU Caps Viewer 4096 Cores an, es sind aber nur 56 CUs nutzbar:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arcDaniel (30. August 2017)

Die Bios Geschichte ist natürlich toll, allerdings wird es schon einen Grund haben warum eine 56 eine 56 ist und keine 64. Finde solche Versuche sind immer mit Vorsicht zu geniessen, da man nie weiss welche Nebeneffekte auftreten können. Für erfahrene User kein Problem, jedoch gibt es auch andere und hier kommt der Effekt, dass man Themen sieht Frame-Dops, Schwarzer Bildschirm ... bei Spiel XY... nach langer Fehlersuche hatte dann der Themenstartet versäumt zu erwähnen dass er ein anderes Bios drauf hat... wie hoft hatten wird das schon hier im Forum?

Ich will mal wieder was interessantes Berichten und eure Meinung dazu haben: Also ich bin ein riesen Batman Fan und Batman Arkham Knight ist wirklich klasse aber buggy wie Hölle. Sogar mit meiner Ex-1080 war das Spiel nicht ohne Framedrops zu spielen, immer wieder Hänger, gerade beim Gleiten durch die Stadt. Jetzt mit Vega läuft das Spiel seidenweich !!! Ich glaube zwar, noch immer dass die Frames droppen, allerdings nicht so Spürbar. (Da Afterbruner mit meinem Aktuellen Windows Build nicht geht, habe ich keine fps Anzeige um es genauer zu beobachten)

Dieser Effekt hatte ich auch schon mit anderen Grafikkarten, sprich auf der AMD/Ati Karte lief das Spiel mit weniger fps allerdings, fühlte es sich angenehmer an. So konnte ich damals Dragon Age 2 geschmeidig auf meiner HD5870 spielen, wärend ich später mit meiner GTX580 bei gleichen Einstellungen, trotz mehr fps, spürbare Ruckler hatte.

Wenn man natürlich eine solche Leistung hat, oder die Einstellungen so runter fährt, dass der Vsync wie angenagelt ist, spürt man klarerweise 0 Unterschied. Ohne Vsync kann ich auch keinen Unterschied sehen.

Bei Vsync 60fps, hat ein Monitor in der regel den nächten Teiler bei 30fps, somit sringt der Bildschirm permanent zwischen 30 und 60fps hin und her, wenn die Frames droppen und ich habe das Gefühl als wäre dieser Wechsel bei AMD GPU's schneller, womit es fürs Auge geschmeidiger wird.

Eingentlich beschreibe ich ein Gerücht, welches sich schon länger bei den AMD/Ati Fanboys hält und AMD ja scheinbar mit ihren Blind-Test für ihr Markething nutzt (ok mit Freesync). Allerdings bin ich zwar wohl AMD Fan, allerdings auch GPU-Nerd und kaufe so ziemlich jede Grafikkarten Generation, egal ob AMD oder Nvidia (freue mich bereits auf Volta in Form von GV104), somit denke ich schon, dass ich die Sache einigermassen Objektiv betrachten kann und es erstaunt mich einfach.

Fange ich jetzt wirklich an zu spinnen, oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Salatsauce45 (30. August 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Fange ich jetzt wirklich an zu spinnen, oder was meint ihr?



Nö, ganz und gar nicht. Wenn man auf AMD wechselt, sind FPS nicht FPS, das ändert sich dann nämlich in Feels per second 

Meine Messungen waren übrigens auch nur eine Machbarkeitsstudie aber wenns läuft, lass ich es eben so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
Da soll einer sagen die Miner behandeln die Karten schlechter als wir Gamer


----------



## Niclas2002 (30. August 2017)

Hat jemand eine grobe Richtung, des Preises, von den Strix Karten? Die finde ich nämlich ziemlich interessant...
Ich habe zwar jetzt selbst nichts irgendwo in Artikeln gesehen, aber es würde mich schon interessieren, ob hier jemand irgendeine Preisvorstellung hat... Sowohl von der 56 als auch von der 64 
Danke


----------



## memisis (30. August 2017)

Hey, ich hoffe mir kann jemand kurz weiterhelfen.
Ich habe vor eine Costumedesign Vega 56 zu bestellen sobald sie erhältlich sind & wüsste gerne welche Costumedesigns denn nun was taugen & welche nicht. (Mir geht es hauptsächlich um die Lautstärke)
Ich habe zurzeit eine MSI Gaming (R9 280) in meinem Fractal Define r4 und finde das sie doch ein wenig zu laut wird. An der Graka habe ich nichts geändert, kein OC, keine eigene Lüfterkurve, nichts.

Ich habe vor die Vega 56 zu Undervolten & eventuell Übertakten, an einer eigenen Lüfterkurve werde ich mich dieses mal auch probieren.

Wenn man nach dem video hier geht
YouTube
scheint die Gigabyte Auroros am leisesten zu sein, kann man das selbe mit der Vega auch erwarten? (Wenn sich die möglichkeit bietet werde ich die Graka direkt bestellen & nicht erst auf Reviews warten, wer weiß wie lange ich dann noch zusätzlich warten muss bis die dinger wieder zu ordentlichen Preisen auf Lager sind.)

MSI R9 280 Gaming 3G Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## vinacis_vivids (30. August 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Fange ich jetzt wirklich an zu spinnen, oder was meint ihr?




avg fps. Balken und die kurzen Benches sind nicht aussagekräftig für das eigene Spielerlebnis. 

*Vega has a soul* 
Mit 4096SP und guten Takt haste alles richtig gemacht. Die CGN-uArch ist auf diese konstante Leistungsoutput ausgelegt und nicht wie bei Nvidia auf schwankende peaks.

Setzt die jemand hier schon unter Wasser?


----------



## arcDaniel (30. August 2017)

vinacis_vivids schrieb:


> ...Setzt die jemand hier schon unter Wasser?



Meine ist doch schon unter Wasser  (EKWB), sie wurde noch nicht mal mit dem Luftkühler gestartet


----------



## vinacis_vivids (30. August 2017)

memisis schrieb:


> Hey, ich hoffe mir kann jemand kurz weiterhelfen.
> Ich habe vor eine Costumedesign Vega 56 zu bestellen sobald sie erhältlich sind & wüsste gerne welche Costumedesigns denn nun was taugen & welche nicht. (Mir geht es hauptsächlich um die Lautstärke)



Asus Strix



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Meine ist doch schon unter Wasser  (EKWB), sie wurde noch nicht mal mit dem Luftkühler gestartet



Schon die 1800Mhz angegangen?


----------



## Optiki (30. August 2017)

memisis schrieb:


> Hey, ich hoffe mir kann jemand kurz weiterhelfen.
> Ich habe vor eine Costumedesign Vega 56 zu bestellen sobald sie erhältlich sind & wüsste gerne welche Costumedesigns denn nun was taugen & welche nicht. (Mir geht es hauptsächlich um die Lautstärke)
> Ich habe zurzeit eine MSI Gaming (R9 280) in meinem Fractal Define r4 und finde das sie doch ein wenig zu laut wird. An der Graka habe ich nichts geändert, kein OC, keine eigene Lüfterkurve, nichts.
> 
> ...



Warte lieber auf ordentliche Tests, habe damals auch einfach die Sapphire RX480 gekauft und wurde enttäuscht.


----------



## hugo-03 (31. August 2017)

ich habe mir gedacht wegen der Übersicht ist eine eigener OC / UV Thread besser, hier sollte man über alles schreiben können und bei dem anderen dann wirklich nur OC und UV
AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 und RX Vega 56 Overclocking/Undervolting-Thread


----------



## arcDaniel (31. August 2017)

vinacis_vivids schrieb:


> ...
> Schon die 1800Mhz angegangen?



Nein, ich habe nur sehr kurz OC/UV getestet. Solange ich keinen besseren Treiber habe, werde ich mir die Mühe nicht machen.


----------



## DaniPC26 (31. August 2017)

Kann jemand den Artikel der PCGH 09/2017 zur Founders Edition + Umbau mit dem Morpheus II empfehlen ? Ich überlege anstatt eines Custom Designs einfach den Morpheus II draufzubauen. Temperatur und Lautstärke dürfte damit sowieso besser sein als mit einer Custom Karte. Vom Preis her würde es da wahrscheinlich keinen großen Unterschied zur Asus Strix geben. Ist der Artikel der Ausgabe 09/2017 ausführlich im Bezug auf den Umbau ? Oder hat eventuell sogar schon jemand aus dem Forum einen Morpheus ausprobiert ? Wäre gut zu wissen ob das Zubehör, also die Kühlblöcke etc. auch passen. mfg


----------



## panthex (31. August 2017)

DaniPC26 schrieb:


> Wäre gut zu wissen ob das Zubehör, also die Kühlblöcke etc. auch passen. mfg



Eigentlich sind, glaube ich, alle Vega Karten baugleich, daher sollte was auf die Frontier Edition passt, auch auf die 56 und 64 passen.


----------



## DaniPC26 (31. August 2017)

panthex schrieb:


> Eigentlich sind, glaube ich, alle Vega Karten baugleich, daher sollte was auf die Frontier Edition passt, auch auf die 56 und 64 passen.


Davon gehe ich mal aus.  Da ich den Artikel noch nicht gelesen habe, weiß ich aber nicht ob die Kühlblöcke auf die Frontier Edition gepasst haben.


----------



## panthex (31. August 2017)

DaniPC26 schrieb:


> Da ich den Artikel noch nicht gelesen habe, weiß ich aber nicht ob die Kühlblöcke auf die Frontier Edition gepasst haben.



Achso. Nein, der VRM Kühlkörper hat nicht gepasst, aber es gibt noch viele kleine Kühlblöcke, die man nutzen kann. Da man diese allerdings kleben muss, hat sich die PCGH für einen Kühlblock aus der "Grabbelkiste" entschieden.
Das musst du beim Kühlerwechsel also vorausplanen.


----------



## Salatsauce45 (31. August 2017)

So, hab versucht das 64er bios runter zuschmeißen, aber das original 56 bios aus gpu-z hat kein Bild mehr ausgegeben. Falls jemand da selbe Erfahrungen macht, lasst es mich wissen.


----------



## Illithide (31. August 2017)

Salatsauce45 schrieb:


> So, hab versucht das 64er bios runter zuschmeißen, aber das original 56 bios aus gpu-z hat kein Bild mehr ausgegeben. Falls jemand da selbe Erfahrungen macht, lasst es mich wissen.



Was machst Du denn jetzt? Downgraden? Warum?


----------



## Salatsauce45 (31. August 2017)

Das Bios bringt nichts außer OC, und 1600/1000 läuft auch auf dem 56er Bios. Daher lass ich lieber die Karte innerhalb der Spezifikationen laufen, falls irgendwann mal was passieren sollte.


----------



## yummycandy (31. August 2017)

Habt ihr das schon gesehen? 8K Benchmarking: 7680 x 4320 is AMAZING! - Part 1


----------



## Gurdi (31. August 2017)

Salatsauce45 schrieb:


> Das Bios bringt nichts außer OC, und 1600/1000 läuft auch auf dem 56er Bios. Daher lass ich den lieber auf die Karte innerhalb der Spezifikationen laufen, falls irgendwann mal was passieren sollte.



Das stimmt schlicht und ergreifend nicht!


----------



## Salatsauce45 (1. September 2017)

Dann kannst du uns doch mal mit deiner Weisheit aufklären, ich habs nämlich selbst in GTA getestet und keinen Unterschied festgestellt.


----------



## drstoecker (1. September 2017)

Nachdem meine Vega seit 2 Tagen schreit "bitte setz mich unter Wasser" bin ich dieser Bitte gestern nachgekommen. Nach anfänglichen Problemen das neue Board zu starten ging es dann dochnoch, 2netzteile unmittelbar nebeneinander der selben Serie können schonmal verwirren was die Anschlusskabel angeht. ich muss sagen für erste sind die temps absolut spitze. 2 durchläufe 3dmark fs und die Temp ging Max bis 31grad. Muss heute mal weiter testen. Den einzigen negativ Punkt der mir vorher aber auch schon aufgefallen ist ist das spulenfiepen/zierpen.


----------



## arcDaniel (1. September 2017)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Nachdem meine Vega seit 2 Tagen schreit "bitte setz mich unter Wasser" bin ich dieser Bitte gestern nachgekommen. Nach anfänglichen Problemen das neue Board zu starten ging es dann dochnoch, 2netzteile unmittelbar nebeneinander der selben Serie können schonmal verwirren was die Anschlusskabel angeht. ich muss sagen für erste sind die temps absolut spitze. 2 durchläufe 3dmark fs und die Temp ging Max bis 31grad. Muss heute mal weiter testen. Den einzigen negativ Punkt der mir vorher aber auch schon aufgefallen ist ist das spulenfiepen/zierpen.



Zu den Temperaturen:
Es könnte sein, dass der Sensor bei niedrigen Temperaturen falsche Werte ausgibt. Bei Gamernexus mit ihrer Hybrid RX Vega 56 hatte diese auch Temperaturen welche sich unter der Raumtemperatur befanden, was einfach unmöglich ist.
Somit kann es sein dass der Sensor erst bei 50-60°C richtige Werte ausgibt.
Dies bedeutet aber noch immer, dass unsere Wasser-Vegas sehr sehr kühl bleiben 

Zum Zirpen/Spulenfiepen:
Mit einem Wasserblock ist das Spulenfiepen immer hörbarer. Zum einen Wegen der Resonanz vom Block zum anderen, weil der PC schlicht und einfach leiser ist und somit diese Nebengeräusche besser wahrnehmbar sind. Es kommt aber noch ein Geräusch dazu --> das LED-Tacho!!!

Wenn Vega an seine PT Grenze schlägt, flackert die Letzte LED anstatt einfach an zu bleiben, und das macht deutlich zirpende Geräusche. Ich habe deshalb das Tacho bereits ausgeschaltet.


----------



## Duvar (1. September 2017)

Hier mal ein Test wie die undervoltete Vega die 1080 @ 1950/10000 zersägt: YouTube und zwar mit bis zu über 11%
Die 1080 mit dem Takt ist schon nicht langsam, von dem her bis zu knapp über 11% mehr FPS sind sehr gut, die 1080 könnte vllt mit massivem OC in etwa gleichziehen, doch dann wäre ihr Verbrauch net so dolle und mindestens auf Vega Niveau^^
Da wir gesehen haben, dass die RX 56 mit selbem Takt nur rund 2% hinter RX 64 steht... Den Rest könnt ihr euch selber denken.
RX 56 Customs werden richtig gute Karten sein nach der Optimierung, vor allem schnell und wenn der Preis stimmt demnächst = Winner 

Hier noch der Verbrauch YouTube
Wenn die 1080 gleichziehen will von der Leistung per OC, werden die wohl ähnlich viel verbrauchen.


Edit: Falls Verbrauch egal ist^^: YouTube


----------



## vinacis_vivids (1. September 2017)

Vega64@UV gewinnt gegen GTX1080@OC 9:1
Mit PT+50% und ~1600Mhz/1100Mhz --> 10:0 Sieg für Vega64.

IPC-Vergleich 1080Ti gegen Vega56 würde mich interessieren. Beide haben ja 3584SP.


----------



## arcDaniel (1. September 2017)

vinacis_vivids schrieb:


> IPC-Vergleich 1080Ti gegen Vega56 würde mich interessieren. Beide haben ja 3584SP.



Dies kann man nicht vergleichen, das ist nicht mal wie Äpfel mir Birnen, sondern schon eher wie Äpfel mit Bohnen....


----------



## 4B11T (1. September 2017)

Mittlerweile werden es immer mehr Reviews, die zeigen, dass Vega ordentlich was kann. Ich denke hier wäre eine offizielle "Nachtestrunde" un 4-6 Wochen angebracht. Also wie bei Ryzen, wo am Anfang gar nichts ging und dann über Windowsupdates und Spielepatches plöztlich doch noch was ging.


----------



## drstoecker (1. September 2017)

4B11T schrieb:


> Mittlerweile werden es immer mehr Reviews, die zeigen, dass Vega ordentlich was kann. Ich denke hier wäre eine offizielle "Nachtestrunde" un 4-6 Wochen angebracht. Also wie bei Ryzen, wo am Anfang gar nichts ging und dann über Windowsupdates und Spielepatches plöztlich doch noch was ging.



das hatte sich von Anfang an abgezeichnet, hatte das auch schon erwähnt mit nem nachtest rund 4wochen nach Release. Ich sag ja der Vega Train rollt und wird von Tag zu Tag schneller. Wer anfangs geglaubt hat AMD hat mit Vega "kagge" entwickelt, ist in meinen Augen einfach nur naiv!!! Und ganz nebenbei möchte ich nochmal erwähnen das die gtx 1070/80 solide Karten sind mit guter Leistung . Die Technik ist veraltet und preislich waren die zu Release viel zu teuer. Verlangt wurde ein Premium/high End preis und geboten ne derzeit solide oberklassenkarte.
mich würde außerdem mal interessieren was eine solche und andere Karte in der Herstellung kosten. Zukünftige spiele werden das volle Potenzial von Vega ebenfalls entfalten so viel ist sicher.


----------



## Duvar (1. September 2017)

Das große Problem ist nur, AMD liefert ab Werk NICHT diese solide Leistung. Verbrauch etc stimmen vorne und hinten nicht, erst nach der manuellen Optimierung werden das gute Karten.
Hinzu kommt, dass man Pascal Karten auch richtig heftig optimieren kann, sprich eine 1080, die in dem zuletzt verlinkten Test mit 1950/10000 läuft, kann man auf ca 130W drücken.
Das packt Vega natürlich nicht. Für Leute die jedoch selber optimieren etc, ist Vega eine gute Alternative, vor allem als Free Sync Nutzer eine klasse Option.


----------



## Illithide (1. September 2017)

Duvar schrieb:


> Das große Problem ist nur, AMD liefert ab Werk NICHT diese solide Leistung. Verbrauch etc stimmen vorne und hinten nicht, erst nach der manuellen Optimierung werden das gute Karten.
> Hinzu kommt, dass man Pascal Karten auch richtig heftig optimieren kann, sprich eine 1080, die in dem zuletzt verlinkten Test mit 1950/10000 läuft, kann man auf ca 130W drücken.
> Das packt Vega natürlich nicht. Für Leute die jedoch selber optimieren etc, ist Vega eine gute Alternative, vor allem als Free Sync Nutzer eine klasse Option.



Ich schließe mich erstmal an, dass 1070er und 1080er sehr gute und außerdem natürlich schon länger verfügbare und tendenziell auch etwas sparsamere Karten sind. Was deren Optimierungspotential angeht, stehen die aber ganz sicher lange nicht so gut da, wie Vega. Das ist bei nVidia halt bereits werksseitig sehr gut genutzt. Was für Otto-Normalanwender wie Du selber schon richtig sagst, sicher kein Nachteil ist.  Gute werksseitige Optimierung UND obendrein noch Potential für nennenswerte kundenseitige Optimierung schließt sich schon begrifflich aus. Man kann jeden Kuchen halt nur einmal essen.

@drstoecker:
Du hast den EK-Block? Könnte wegen der Spulenvibration ggf. Abkleben mit Wärmeleitpads noch etwas weiterhelfen oder ist das schon Standard? Habe in letzter Minute nochmal auf den AquaComputer-Block gewechselt, der aber noch ein paar Tage länger auf sich warten lässt.

Zum Thema Nachtest:
Sinnvoll wärs, aber: Never ever. Hat das bei Ryzen irgenwer gemacht? Imho testet gerade PCGH auch weiterhin mit Speichergeschwindigkeiten "innerhalb der offiziellen Spezifikationen".


----------



## vinacis_vivids (1. September 2017)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt, dass man Pascal Karten auch richtig heftig optimieren kann, sprich eine 1080, die in dem zuletzt verlinkten Test mit 1950/10000 läuft, kann man auf ca 130W drücken.



Schweift zwar ab ins OT. aber kannst du mir mal eine 1080@1950/10000 mit 130W zeigen? Ich hab da ganz andere Zahlen...
Vega64 lief im YT-Test mit 1550/960 und Stock-Kühler. Customs werden 1600+/1000+ schaffen. Da sieht die 1080@OC kein Land. Der Gegner der 1080 ist wohl eher die RX56.

Für die 1070 wird Vega11 aufgelegt. Da reichen auch 40CU spricht 2560SP.


----------



## arcDaniel (1. September 2017)

Für mich kann ich nur sagen, dass ich meine Vega sehr mag und den Wechseln von meiner sehr guten MSI GTX1080 Seahawk EK in keinster Weise bereue. 

Natürlich sehe ich mir auch nicht als Otto-Normal-Verbraucher sondern als Hardware-Nerd, der eine Wasserkühlung hat welche das Lautstärkeproblem beseitigt und mir ein extrem günstiger Stromepreis von 0.1Euro zur Verfügung steht.

Ich würde deshalb noch immer dem Normalo eine 1070/1080 empfehlen. Das Empfehlen von Vega würde bei einem Noob möglicherweise so schlecht enden, dass man anstatt einem neuen AMD-User einen Nvidia Fanboy züchtet.

Wir dürfen nicht vergessen, dass viele unter uns zwar wissen was sie tun und auf was sie sich einlassen, jedoch sind wir bei dem User-Pool eine Minderheit.


----------



## Gurdi (1. September 2017)

@Salatsauce
Schau in der Vega OC Thread, da sind die Biosvarianten exakt aufgeschlüsselt nachdem diese aus der Registry gezogen wurde.

Unterschied ist unter anderem: Power Target sowie vor allem die höher Spannung für den HBM Speicher.

Die Performance der Karten ist optimiert wirklich beeindruckend.


----------



## Duvar (1. September 2017)

vinacis_vivids schrieb:


> Schweift zwar ab ins OT. aber kannst du mir mal eine 1080@1950/10000 mit 130W zeigen? Ich hab da ganz andere Zahlen...
> Vega64 lief im YT-Test mit 1550/960 und Stock-Kühler. Customs werden 1600+/1000+ schaffen. Da sieht die 1080@OC kein Land. Der Gegner der 1080 ist wohl eher die RX56.
> 
> Für die 1070 wird Vega11 aufgelegt. Da reichen auch 40CU spricht 2560SP.



Das Motto heißt nehmen und geben. Nimm was  vom Core clock runter (um die Spannung stark absenken zu können) gib in etwa  das doppelte oder etwas mehr als Memoryclock hinzu und schon kommst du in jene Gefilden. Kannst ja mal mein optimierungsthread anschauen.


----------



## Salatsauce45 (1. September 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @Salatsauce
> Schau in der Vega OC Thread, da sind die Biosvarianten exakt aufgeschlüsselt nachdem diese aus der Registry gezogen wurde.
> 
> Unterschied ist unter anderem: Power Target sowie vor allem die höher Spannung für den HBM Speicher.
> ...



Und was genau bringt das? Genau: mehr OC. Wo erzähl ich denn bitte Quatsch?


----------



## sepei (1. September 2017)

RX56 ist gerade bei MF verfügbar. Hab mir nun auch zwei bestellt.


----------



## yummycandy (1. September 2017)

Gamers Nexus spielt weiter mit der 56er herum:



> Everyone talks game about how they don’t care about power consumption. We took that comment to the extreme, using a registry hack to give Vega 56 enough extra power to kill the card, if we wanted, and a Floe 360mm CLC to keep temperatures low enough that GPU diode reporting inaccuracies emerge. “I don’t care about power consumption, I just want performance” is now met with that – 100% more power and an overclock to 1742MHz core. We've got room to do 200% power, but things would start popping at that point. The Vega 56 Hybrid mod is our most modded version of the Hybrid series to date, and leverages powerplay table registry changes to provide that additional power headroom. This is an alternative to BIOS flashing, which is limited to signed drivers (like V64 on V56, though we had issues flashing V64L onto V56). Last we attempted it, a modified BIOS did not work. Powerplay tables do, though, and mean that we can modify power target to surpass V56’s artificial power limitation.
> 
> AMD Vega 56 Hybrid Results: Fixing AMD’s Artificial Limit at 1742MHz | GamersNexus - Gaming PC Builds & Hardware Benchmarks


----------



## vinacis_vivids (1. September 2017)

sepei schrieb:


> RX56 ist gerade bei MF verfügbar. Hab mir nun auch zwei bestellt.



Für mGPU und CF?

Diese Performance würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Illithide (1. September 2017)

vinacis_vivids schrieb:


> Für mGPU und CF?
> 
> Diese Performance würde mich auch interessieren.



Oder um die, mit der besseren asic zu behalten? 

@Gurdi+Salatsauce45:
Wenn die Leistung ausreicht, passt das doch. Igor hatte ja auch auf etwaige Wechselwirkung zwischen OC-Bestwertejagd und Frametimes hingewiesen. 1,6/1 ist imho schon ordentlicher bang for the buck.

@Duvar:
Wieviel bringt es nach Deiner praktischen Erfahrung denn im Ergebnis? Ich finde die Konfigurationsspannweite von Vega schon recht beachtlich, selbst unter Verwendung nur des"offiziellen" Tools. 10-15% bekomme ich bei der 64er allein mit Spielereien in Wattman schon rausgeholt.


----------



## vinacis_vivids (1. September 2017)

Illithide schrieb:


> Oder um die, mit der besseren asic zu behalten?



Schon ausverkauft...
Ich hätte wohl auch gleich zwei nehmen sollen statt einer.


----------



## yummycandy (1. September 2017)

Spielt bei VEGA eigentlich die silicon lottery eine Rolle? Oder ist das binning ziemlich gut?


----------



## Illithide (1. September 2017)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Spielt bei VEGA eigentlich die silicon lottery eine Rolle? Oder ist das binning ziemlich gut?



Also ich hänge bislang im FS auf 24-25k fest trotz Biosflash und ohne über die gängigen Tools erkennbare Flaschenhälse. Andere scheinen da mit Ihren 64ern mehr Glück zu haben. Oder sie stellen sich einfach geschickter an.


----------



## vinacis_vivids (1. September 2017)

Illithide schrieb:


> Also ich hänge bislang im FS auf 24-25k fest trotz Biosflash und ohne über die gängigen Tools erkennbare Flaschenhälse. Andere scheinen da mit Ihren 64ern mehr Glück zu haben. Oder sie stellen sich einfach geschickter an.



Bei dir hängt es am Lüfter und zu hoher Spannung. Für maxout benches muss man den Fön anmachen und PT+50%


----------



## arcDaniel (1. September 2017)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Spielt bei VEGA eigentlich die silicon lottery eine Rolle? Oder ist das binning ziemlich gut?



Die Spielt immer eine Rolle, ich muss aber sagen, dass die aktuellen Chips (Ryzen&Vega) sehr strapazierfähig sind und eine extrem hohe Bandbreite (von sehr Effizient bis zum extremen Stromschlucker) bietet. 

Wo sich aber aktuell die Taktraten, von fast immer möglich bis zu sehr selten machbar, ist im Moment wegen Mangel an Erfahrungsberichten sehr schwer zu sagen.


----------



## Duvar (1. September 2017)

Illithide schrieb:


> @Duvar:
> Wieviel bringt es nach Deiner praktischen Erfahrung denn im Ergebnis? Ich finde die Konfigurationsspannweite von Vega schon recht beachtlich, selbst unter Verwendung nur des"offiziellen" Tools. 10-15% bekomme ich bei der 64er allein mit Spielereien in Wattman schon rausgeholt.



Ich sag mal so, ich konnte all meine Karten, genauso schnell halten wie sie es @ stock waren, zB lief meine 1070 FTW mit knapp 2GHz ab Werk. Ich konnte die aber so optimieren, dass die mit ~0.825V genauso schnell war, aber deutlich weniger Strom verbrauchte (ca 100W in Games).
Dazu musste ich den Coreclock absenken auf ca 1800 und paar zerquetschte (müsste in meinem Thread irgendwo genauer stehen, glaub ca 1848MHz oder so bei der 1070), beim Speichertakt habe ich dann glaub +550MHz eingestellt gehabt und die war genauso schnell wie ab Werk.
Das Ganze funktionierte auch bei meiner GTX 1070 Jetstream, 1080 Classified, 1080 Strix, und meinen beiden 1080 Ti Aorus Xtreme. 
Im Endeffekt opfere ich dennoch rund 10% Leistung (könnte dies noch per overclock rauskitzeln), nur dann würde der Verbrauch bei meiner aktuellen Karte von ~190W auf bis zu 350-375W  max Verbrauch steigen, aber das ist es mir nicht wert.
Natürlich könnte ich auch einen Zwischenwert nehmen und mich mit zB weiteren 5% Begnügen und vllt rund 260W verbrauchen, ich für meinen Teil habe jedoch meinen Sweetspot, wie in meiner Signatur zu sehen, deklariert.
Mit den Settings aus meiner Signatur verbraucht mein kompletter Rechner @ 4K Gaming ~260W und das obwohl brachiale Leistung vorliegt. (ca 15% schneller wie die 1080 Ti hier: Grafikkarten-Rangliste 2017: 35 Radeon- und Geforce-GPUs im Benchmarkvergleich [jetzt mit Radeon RX Vega] )
Wäre dann also ca 50% schneller als deren RX 64 dort in der Liste. In Realität sieht das bei euch natürlich anders aus, da eure RX 64 sicher nicht mit den Taktraten dort läuft.
Per Optimierung holt ihr mit der RX 64 ja noch locker 10% raus und verbraucht noch weniger als eure Karte @ stock.^^


----------



## Illithide (1. September 2017)

vinacis_vivids schrieb:


> Bei dir hängt es am Lüfter und zu hoher Spannung. Für maxout benches muss man den Fön anmachen und PT+50%



Nö, lag wohl doch eher am Ungeschick 

Hatte LC-Bios, PT+50%, 1,05V Core als Zielgröße und den Fön auf max. in beiden States. Temperatur war knapp 60 für die GPU und gut 60 HBM, was auch mit dem etwas niedrigeren Temp-Target des LC-Bios eigentlich noch ok sein sollte.
Mit Spannungsanhebung auf 1,1 V Core gingen jetzt 25,2k im Firestrike. Temps allerdings auch wieder rauf auf 60/65. Vielleicht geht noch mehr MemOC, aber nicht ohne Spannungsanhebung. Zur Zeit ist dort bei 1,1 GHz harte Grenze, danach Freeze. Ich belass es jetzt erstmal dabei, bis der Kühlblock kommt. Hatte schon jetzt ein etwas mulmiges Gefühl wegen dem LC-Bios.

Zuviel UV ist halt scheinbar auch wieder nichts. 

@Duvar:
Sweetspot suchen? Watn dat? Im Ernst, da kommt dann wohl der Ti-Besitzer in Dir durch, der sich solchen Luxus leisten kann.


----------



## ATIR290 (1. September 2017)

Hi Leute!
Keine Sapphire Fury Nitro auf Vega 64 Umsteiger HIER im Forum unterwegs ?

PS: Meine Silbere Karte will und will einfach nicht kommen


----------



## Duvar (1. September 2017)

Illithide siehst ja an meiner Sig, ich bin ein sweet spot Verfechter bzw eigentlich noch mehr als das, für den sweet spot müsste ich bei der CPU schon mal locker 500-600MHz drauf jagen und bei der GPU ginge auch noch was.
Ich bin wohl der sweet max uv spot user^^ Auf die letzten paar % kommt es eigentlich nie an, weil es einfach zu viel abverlangt, sei es bei der CPU oder GPU, shice selbst meinen RAM/SoC habe ich stark undervolted^^


----------



## Illithide (1. September 2017)

Duvar schrieb:


> Illithide siehst ja an meiner Sig, ich bin ein sweet spot Verfechter bzw eigentlich noch mehr als das, für den sweet spot müsste ich bei der CPU schon mal locker 500-600MHz drauf jagen und bei der GPU ginge auch noch was.
> Ich bin wohl der sweet max uv spot user^^ Auf die letzten paar % kommt es eigentlich nie an, weil es einfach zu viel abverlangt, sei es bei der CPU oder GPU, shice selbst meinen RAM/SoC habe ich stark undervolted^^



Jetzt wo Du es sagst...Schaue sonst eigentlich nie auf Wert in Sigs. Selbst beim Speichertakt bist Du ja sehr bodenständig geblieben. Gleicher Grund?


----------



## Duvar (1. September 2017)

Wenn man halt @ 4K spielt, dann rückt die CPU/RAM schnell in den Hintergrund. Ich habe also keinen FPS Boost wenn ich den RAM jetzt auf 3066MHz laufen lasse oder die CPU mit 4.0 GHz.
Da es nix bringt in meinem Fall, bin ich den max undervolt Weg gegangen und bei der Grafikkarte halt auch sehr konservativ, wenn ich schon mal dabei bin, ist ja dennoch sehr schnell die Karte.
Wenn ich eine Vega hätte, würde ich exakt den selben Weg gehen, man muss einfach nur gewillt sein, die letzten max 10% zu opfern, die maximal möglich wären, denn dann realisiert man schnell,
Hey so ist es doch viel besser, alles ist kühl und leise, der Verbrauch sinkt auch signifikant, Komponenten werden geschont usw usf. Es geht also nicht darum die paar Pennys wegen dem geringeren Stromverbrauch zu sparen,
sondern viel mehr darum, dass eine kleine Opferung des maximal möglichen, sehr viel positives im Gegenzug zurückgeben und wenn es wirklich an den 10% Haken sollte, die noch drin wären, ist entweder mein System ohnehin schon zu lahm,
oder ich bin nicht in der Lage die Gamesettings minimal anzupassen, ohne das man überhaupt einen Unterschied sieht bzw diesen schon Anhand von Screenshots mit der Lupe suchen muss.
Man muss einfach von dem alles muss max sein Denken wegkommen und in Einklang kommen mit sich und seinem Rechner, wie Ying und Yang 
Öffnet euch dem undervolting Mensch, das beruhigt Geist und Seele


----------



## pope82 (2. September 2017)

da hast du recht. hab mein 1080ti auch undervolted und lasse meinen prozessor auf 3,8 GHz laufen (und versuche nicht mehr wie rüher immer alles aufs max zu prügeln.)
aber mehr als 3 GHz dürfen es scho sein, ist ja nicht so, dass der 1700 nicht auch mit 3,7/3,8 GHz schön kühl laufen würde bei niedriger voltage.
alles andere kann ich mit meiner nerd-haftigen sucht nach leistung nicht vereinbaren


----------



## vinacis_vivids (2. September 2017)

Vega Laberthread.... wird ständig von Pascal vollgespamt.


----------



## vinacis_vivids (2. September 2017)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> Keine Sapphire Fury Nitro auf Vega 64 Umsteiger HIER im Forum unterwegs ?
> 
> PS: Meine Silbere Karte will und will einfach nicht kommen



Warte auf meine Vega56... und komme von Polaris10.

Sollte ursprünglich am 31.08 verschickt werden... verschiebt sich auf 4-5.09


----------



## yummycandy (2. September 2017)

vinacis_vivids schrieb:


> Vega Laberthread.... wird ständig von Pascal vollgespamt.



Solange keine Posts ala "Meine TI ist aber besser..." kommen, ist doch alles gut?


----------



## Apfelringo (2. September 2017)

Gibts eigentlich irgend ein Programm das die Spannung akkurat auslesen kann ? ( vega 56)
Irgendwas ist seltsam, wenn ich die Spannung auf 1050mv stelle taktet er stabil die 1,5Ghz unter Vollast, wenn ich die Spannung auf einen beliebigen wert erhöhe, geht er auf 1300- 1400 runter.
Wobei die Temps stabil bleiben.


----------



## Duvar (2. September 2017)

Du rennst halt ins Power Limit wenn du die Spannung erhöhst, darum taktet die runter.
Das ist ja das lustige dran, man kann durch undervolting "höher takten".


----------



## BloodySuicide (2. September 2017)

beim Mindstar gibts gerade ne Vega 64 für 509€


----------



## gridderGER (2. September 2017)

Guten morgen! Also rein vom Technischen Standpunkt finde ich die neue "_RX Vega_" - Serie und Chiparchitektur schon interessant !
Die Frage ist nur ob sie sich  u.a. auch _an die PEG-Slot - Spezifikation einhaelt_! Deswegen gab es bereits vor und nach dem Bekanntwerden auch so ein hin und her und durcheinander in den Medien als das heraus kam bei der RX 400 er - Serie ! *Apropo  "PEG"- Slot - Spezifkation !* - Wurde das bei der GTX 1000 er - Serie bisher auch schon untersucht und bestaetigt dass diese konform sind?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Was wurde denn im Vergleich zum "Hawaii" /"Grenada" -Chip veraendert?*​
-_ verbesserte CGN - Compute_ - Einheiten
- _uerberarbeitete "Geometry Engine" _- Efficiently process millions of polygons that make up your game, helping boost FPS
- _verbesserte Pixel Engine_ - Enhanced efficiency to crank up quality settings while maintaining smooth 3D rendering.
- _(teurer) HBM 2 - Speiche_r - dadurch  mehr Leistung bei geringerer RAM - Spannung , hohe Packdichte auf der Platine durch Stapelung
- _groeßeres Specherinterface_ - eine Vervielfachung ausgehend von "Hawaii" ! ( 512 bit zu 2048 bit)
- _14 Nanometer FinFET-Verfahren  wie bei "Polaris"_
- _drei DisplayPort 1.4- und einen HDMI 2.0b-Anschluss_
- _HEVC - kompatibel_
- _FreeSync™ 2 Ready_
- _"VR" -ready_
- _AMD True Audio - kompatibel_

*Was koennte verbessert werden ?​*
- _ein groeßerer Axial -Luefter_ - 85 mm, sind fuer diese Leistungklasse zu wenig, besser bis zu  2x 100 mm als Minimum
- _die hoehere Leistungsaufnahme_ - liegt vielleicht auch am Speicherinteface? *Wir war das nochmal?* : _"Je großer das Speicherinteface desto schneller die Anbindung an den Grafikspeicher aber umso teurer und hoeher die Kosten und die Leistungsaufnahme ?_"

*Als Alternative vielleicht noch eine RX Vega "5X", mit:*
- _1024 - 2048- Shader - Einheiten_
- _64 - 104 - 128 ROP`s_  -wichtig bei (sehr) hohen Grafikaufloesungen !
- _512 er bis 1024 bit großen Speicherschnittstelle mit herkoemmlichen DDR5  oderGDDR5(X) -Speicher_

Die "Vega`s", haben doch alle zwei 8 pin - Anschluesse richtig'? Das wären bis zu 375 Watt ?!  (inklusive "PEG" - Slot)
Also wenn dann eher 2x 6 pin oder einmal 1x 8 pin - Anschluss. Eine "TDP" von maximal 120 - 200 Watt wuerde ich besser finden.
"_ Wie denkt ihr darueber ?_ "

Mich persoenlich wuerde noch  die _VDDC - und VDDCI - Spannung_ interessieren wie hoch diese im Werkszustand  ausfaellt !
Die GTX 1000 er Serie pendelt sich bei 625mV ein im Leerlauf. _Der VDDCI- Wert ,_ ist mir unbekannt. Ob die "_Radeon Technolgie Gruppe_" das auch annaehernd schaffen kann oder zumindest besser als bei "Hawaii" ?


----------



## Apfelringo (2. September 2017)

Wenn ich also die Spannung von 1050mv auf 1055mv erhöhe renne ich bei + 50Pt ist powerlimit? Halte ich ehrlich gesagt für unrealistisch.


----------



## Duvar (2. September 2017)

Also bei so einer geringen Erhöhung halte ich das auch für unrealistisch.


----------



## gridderGER (2. September 2017)

Apfelringo schrieb:


> Wenn ich also die Spannung von 1050mv auf 1055mv erhöhe renne ich bei + 50Pt ist powerlimit? Halte ich ehrlich gesagt für unrealistisch.



Wie ware es denn damit ohne das Powerlimit zu erhoehen zu Ubertakten und die Spannung Stueck fuer Stueck anzuheben?
Irgendwann erreichst du dann den Punkt an dem du das "Powerlimit" erhoehen musst aber wenn es vorher genauso ohne Probleme funktioniert musst es nicht tun.__ Ansonsten die Spannung senken und den Takt erhoehen. Das Powerlimit ist nur da damit eine Grafikkarte ihre spezifizeirte TDP nicht uerberschreitetet! Ab diesem Moment riegelt sie sich selber ab! Zum eigenen Schutz sozusagen damit u. a die Spannungswandler nicht Vergluehen! Oder auch die Sicherung nicht raus fliegt aus dem Kasten!


----------



## hugo-03 (2. September 2017)

hi mir ist aufgefallen das Vega anscheint noch Problem hat mit Hardwarebeschleunigung, bei mir war Facebook kaum noch nutzbar, bei Chrome und Opera, dann habe ich mal die Hardwarebeschleunigung aus gemacht und schon lief es wieder (ich hatte massive Ruckler auf der Seite bisher gingen alle anderen Seiten).


----------



## Apfelringo (2. September 2017)

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich keine Ahnung wie das Powerlimit genau funktioniert. Vorallem nicht warum man es bei gleichzeitiger Spannungssenkung erhöhen muss um mehr Takt zu bekommen. Ich meine, es funktioniert, aber wieso? Hardwareluxx hat ihre 56er von stock 1,2 V im P7 auf 1070mv gesenkt und den Takt leicht erhöht und trotzdem das Pt um 50% erhöht. Genau das gleiche bei mir, ich hab meine auf 1,5 Ghz mit 1040mv rennen, aber wenn ich das Pt von 50 % auf 0% senke dann geht der Takt runter auf  1,2Ghz. Obwohl ich doch die Spannung extrem gesenkt habe. Also irgendwie bringt es die Karte dazu höher zu takten aber weniger Strom zu ziehen, obwohl sie mehr Strom ziehen könnte. (den sie allerdings nicht braucht)


----------



## arcDaniel (2. September 2017)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> hi mir ist aufgefallen das Vega anscheint noch Problem hat mit Hardwarebeschleunigung, bei mir war Facebook kaum noch nutzbar, bei Chrome und Opera, dann habe ich mal die Hardwarebeschleunigung aus gemacht und schon lief es wieder (ich hatte massive Ruckler auf der Seite bisher gingen alle anderen Seiten).



Hattest du ein Monitoring Program (Afterburner, HWiNFO oder auch nur Wattman) dabei laufen oder war dein PC vorher im Sleep-Modus? Falls du eine der Fragen mit Ja beantworten kannst, liegt es an einem Bug, welcher bekannt ist und beim nächsten Treiber behoben sein sollte.


----------



## Gurdi (2. September 2017)

Apfelringo schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt habe ich keine Ahnung wie das Powerlimit genau funktioniert. Vorallem nicht warum man es bei gleichzeitiger Spannungssenkung erhöhen muss um mehr Takt zu bekommen. Ich meine, es funktioniert, aber wieso? Hardwareluxx hat ihre 56er von stock 1,2 V im P7 auf 1070mv gesenkt und den Takt leicht erhöht und trotzdem das Pt um 50% erhöht. Genau das gleiche bei mir, ich hab meine auf 1,5 Ghz mit 1040mv rennen, aber wenn ich das Pt von 50 % auf 0% senke dann geht der Takt runter auf  1,2Ghz. Obwohl ich doch die Spannung extrem gesenkt habe. Also irgendwie bringt es die Karte dazu höher zu takten aber weniger Strom zu ziehen, obwohl sie mehr Strom ziehen könnte. (den sie allerdings nicht braucht)



Ja gibt es, HWInfo in der neusten Version.
Deine eingestellten Spannungen entsprechen nicht dem Wert der angelegt wird!
Es ist übrigens normal dass du direkt auf so niedrige Werte fällst, du hast ja schließlich die Backfall Optionen der Karten annulliert durch deine Einstellungen. Ihr bleibt also nichts anderes übrig als auch einen derart niedrigen Wert zu fallen um Energie zu sparen.

Wenn du 1050 einstellst bedeutet dass das die Karte etwa 1V anlegt. Die 1,2V legt die Karte übrigens nie an! Werte unter 1000 oder über 1150 haben keinerlei Auswirkungen!
Schau mal in den OC Thread hier, da hab ich alles klar und detailliert beschrieben denke ich.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ocking-undervolting-thread-3.html#post9019232
Seite 2 & 3
Das Powerlimit der 56er kann schon ein deutliches Hindernis darstellen.
Viel mehr als 1,5Ghz wirst du jedoch kaum realisiert bekommen in anständigen Wattspähren. Meine taktet mit max 1550 und annehmbarer Spannung.
Auf wie viel kriegst du den HBM2 mit dem standard Bios der 56er?


----------



## Gurdi (2. September 2017)

Sry Doppelpost


----------



## RtZk (2. September 2017)

Habe mich nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, aber hier wird hauptsächlich über Undervolting gesprochen, was sind denn so die OC Ergebnisse, welche man maximal 24/7 bekommt mit der Vega 64/56? , bei Pascal schaffte ja nahezu jede Grafikkarte 2ghz.


----------



## Gurdi (2. September 2017)

Mit oder ohne Vertretbaren Verbrauch?
Die Taktraten beider Modelle scheinen sich nicht viel zu geben.
1100Mhz scheinen beim Speicher aktuell das Maximum.
Der Speicher der 56er ist schwerer zu übertakten da weniger Grundspannung(1,25v statt 1,35v)
Vertretbare Taktraten liegen aktuell so bei 1500-1600Mhz realer Boost.
Max Oc geht bis über 1700Mhz wenn das Powerlimit ausgehebelt wird.
Generell scheinen die Chips recht konsistent in der Qualität zu sein.


----------



## Apfelringo (2. September 2017)

Ich hatte den HBM zeitweise auf 950Mhz, höher ging es nicht. Aber ich lass ihn jetzt auf 900 wenn er mit 950 schon am Limit läuft....
Mir geht es sowieso nicht um die maximale Leistung, sondern eher um Perf/Watt, da ich nur ein 400W Netzteil habe.
Die Karte scheint ( wenn ich Hwinfos werte richtig auslese) unter maximaler Last im Witcher ca 200W zu ziehen, was für mich erstmal okay ist.
Im firstrike hatte im 21,6 k, was deutlich mehr ist als meine 1060, also ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## Illithide (2. September 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Habe mich nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, aber hier wird hauptsächlich über Undervolting gesprochen, was sind denn so die OC Ergebnisse, welche man maximal 24/7 bekommt mit der Vega 64/56? , bei Pascal schaffte ja nahezu jede Grafikkarte 2ghz.



Zur 56er weiß Gurdi Bescheid. Die 64er hat in der Liquid Cooled Version 1750 Hz im höchsten PState und hält die mit UV auch ziemlich konstant unter allen Anwendungen, die ich bisher ausprobiert habe (3dmark, Witcher3, Metro, Doom2016). Dieses Bios läuft problemlos auch auf der AIR, die dann allerdings etwas laut wird. HBM steht standardmäßig auf 945 Hz, bringt bei den 64ern aber stabil 1,1 GHz. Ggf. geht mit dem Registry-Hack auch noch mehr.

Ich sehe aber auch relativ starke Schwankungen in den Benschmarkergebnisses, trotz konstant gemessener 1,75 GHz der GPU; Spannbreite zwischen knapp 24k bis 25,5k im 3dmark FS. Imho sind die Auslesetools, zumindest die, die ich nutze, zu ungenau bzw. nicht feingranular genug. Die Ergebnisse sind also insoweit ggf. mit gewisser Vorsicht zu betrachten.


----------



## vinacis_vivids (2. September 2017)

1800Mhz sind machbar, aber wahrscheinlich nicht bei allen Games.
Hier The Division bei mit Vega64 LC@1800Mhz@1.175V
YouTube


----------



## Illithide (2. September 2017)

vinacis_vivids schrieb:


> 1800Mhz sind machbar, aber wahrscheinlich nicht bei allen Games.
> Hier The Division bei mit Vega64 LC@1800Mhz@1.175V
> YouTube



Danke für den Link. Ich wollte auch nicht andeuten, dass nicht mehr geht, als 1,75/1,1 GHz. Das sind halt nur die Werte, die ich bisher selbst realisiern konnte. Soald meine Karte endlich im Custom Loop steckt, probiere ich jedenfalls auch noch weiter.


----------



## arcDaniel (2. September 2017)

Was alles möglich ist.... naja ich kann auch einen Takt X für genau ein Spiel anstreben, welches die Stabilität nicht herausvordert. Leider schmiert dieser Takt, dann ein einem anderen Game augenblicklich ab. Wer sich damit zufrieden geben kann, meinetwegen.

Ich selbst habe mit den aktuellen Treiber kurz, wirklich nur sehr kurz herum experimtiert und 1700mhz bekomme ich mit leichten UV stabil, 17500mhz mit standard Spannung gehen schon nicht mehr. Schmieren bei Firestrike Ultra sofort ab.

Eine Vega 64 LC pacht mit ihrem XTX eingestuften Chip vielleicht etwas mehr Takt, aber ob nun 1700 oder 1750 macht nur einen wirklichen unterschied, wenn man auf maximale Bench-Scores aus ist, jedoch mach es nicht den unterschied von Unspielbar zu angenehm Spielbar. Spreicher hatte ich bis dato nur auf 1050mhz.


----------



## vinacis_vivids (2. September 2017)

Daccord, 1700Mhz mit ner guten Custom@Air und leicht UV ist schon super, H²O noch besser. Hast du mal mit HBCC on/off experimentiert? Genügend RAM haste ja ^^


----------



## arcDaniel (2. September 2017)

AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. CROSSHAIR VI HERO


----------



## Gurdi (2. September 2017)

HBBC hat aktuell kaum Auswirkungen, das scheint sehr Gameabhängig zu sein. Im Grundsatz würde ich sagen dass HBCC aktuell etwas Leistung kostet bei den meisten Games/Benchmarks. Wir bewegen uns hier aber im Promillebereich, ist also eher Geschmackssache ob an oder aus. Ich lasse es zum testen derzeit aktiviert.

Schwankungen im Firestrike habe ich auch mit allen Einstellungen. Ihr könnt die Werte über die "angebliche Speicherspannung" jedoch etwas konsistenter bekommen. Ich empfehle Werte im 64er Bios von 800-850.
Probiert mal ein wenig rum damit, ich hab immer noch nicht ganz gerafft was der Wert bewirkt, aber er bewirkt etwas. Er nimmt unter anderem Einfluss auf die Spannungschwankungen, Taktschwankungen und auch leicht auf die Leistungsaufnahme. Jemand ne Ahnung was der Wert beeinflusst?

Im 56er Powersave Bios kann ich übrigens so gut wie keine Werte verändern via Wattman, falls sich jemand wundert warum es bei Ihm nichts bewirkt.

Meine Max OC auf der 56er hab ich nicht auf Stabilität validiert da die Werte sich nicht lohnen, aber meine aktuellen Configs sind stabil bei 0,975 Spannung, 1530-1550 Takt und 1020 auf dem HBM.
Temps auf HBM Max 88c , Lüfter Maximal auf 2850 bei 80C die ich nur bei extremen Games in 4k erreiche. Leistungsaufnahme Gesamtssystem Max 470Watt, in der Regel aber so um die 400-440Watt.

Ich bin hoch zufrieden mit der Performance der Karte bei diesen Einstellungen und zu dem Preis(409Euro)

Firestrike Max mit den Configs und etwas fuddeln im Treiber:22850
Auf meinen configs die ich auch spielen würde (16x Af und Texturquali Hoch) 21825
HBCC bringt im Bench übrigens einen Vorteil, bei den meisten Games nicht.


----------



## arcDaniel (2. September 2017)

Da ich etwas "Zeit" hatte und auf sonst nix Lust hatte, wollte ich auch etwas herumexperimentieren und hier zeigt sich halt warum ich eigentlich von Anfang auf bessere Treiber warten wollte, allerdings hängt es auch vielleicht etwas am aktuellen Windows Insider Build, welches Änderungen mitbrachte, welche z.b. After Burner funktionsunfähig machen, eine Änderung welche ich persönlich ziemlich Spät finde, wenn man bedenkt, dass Final RS3 bereits im Oktober erscheinen soll und sich nur noch auf Fehlerbereinigung konzentriert werden soll.... egal.

Letztes AF Fähige Build, konnte ich Firestrike Ultra mit 1702mhz und 1,180V, HBM 1050mhz durchlaufen lassen.

Jetzt bei gleichen Einstellungen nur mit HBM auf 1100mhz und die Spannung weiter auf 1,160V reduziert lief Firestrike Ultra durch und gab mir einen netten Score (GPU Score über 6200, welchen ich vorher postete). Allerdings erkannte 3dMark, sowie HWiNFO nur 1681mhz...

Dachte die Erhöhung vom HBM Takt hätte das PT vielleicht ausgereizt, weshalb ich wieder mit 1050mhz probiert habe, jetzt läuft er gar nicht mehr durch, nicht mal wenn ich die GPU Spannung wieder auf 1,180V erhöhe...

Kleines Off-Topic:
reCore läuft auch in der Definitiv Edition beschi**en. In 1440p gibt es zwar keine Probleme, in 2160p bekomme ich keine stabilen 60fps hin und 1800p unterstüzt das Spiel nicht  // Die Grafik ist nun auch nicht sooooo toll, dass es den Hardwarehunger bei 4K rechtfertigen würde. Unity eben...


----------



## DaniPC26 (2. September 2017)

Bei welchem Anbieter darf man eigentlich ohne Probleme den Kühler wechseln und gleichzeitig die Garantie behalten ? mfg


----------



## drstoecker (2. September 2017)

DaniPC26 schrieb:


> Bei welchem Anbieter darf man eigentlich ohne Probleme den Kühler wechseln und gleichzeitig die Garantie behalten ? mfg




Schau mal hier
Grafikkarten: Garantiebedingungen von Abwicklung bis Kuhlerwechsel - ComputerBase


----------



## nurfbold (2. September 2017)

Die XfX Vega 64 ist gerade im Mindstar für 509 Euro. Habe mal zugeschlagen...


----------



## DaniPC26 (2. September 2017)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Schau mal hier
> Grafikkarten: Garantiebedingungen von Abwicklung bis Kuhlerwechsel - ComputerBase


Danke dafür! Irgendwo im Thread (oder ein anderer) habe ich gelesen, dass Powercolor der Lüfterwechsel nicht so gefällt... Wird dann wohl eine Karte von Gigabyte oder MSI. Gigabyte habe ich bisher nur 64er gesehen.  mfg


----------



## Illithide (2. September 2017)

nurfbold schrieb:


> Die XfX Vega 64 ist gerade im Mindstar für 509 Euro. Habe mal zugeschlagen...


Na dann: willkommen im Club. 
Wenn Du vorhast, die Karte unter Wasser zu setzen oder einen guten Luftkühler draufzuschnallen, kannst Du dem Bios der LC-Edition mal eine Chance geben. Hier schwören zwar einige auf die Registry-Hacks, mir persönlich ist Hex-Editing aber dann doch etwas zu frickelig. Erfahrungsberichte und -austausch immer gern.

@arcDaniel:
Gibt es für AB bzw. RTSS nicht bereits nen Fix? Hatte mir die entsprechende Beta zwar geholt, ingame tut sich dann aber bei mir leider nichts. Any Ideas?


----------



## hugo-03 (2. September 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> HBBC hat aktuell kaum Auswirkungen, das scheint sehr Gameabhängig zu sein. Im Grundsatz würde ich sagen dass HBCC aktuell etwas Leistung kostet bei den meisten Games/Benchmarks. Wir bewegen uns hier aber im Promillebereich, ist also eher Geschmackssache ob an oder aus. Ich lasse es zum testen derzeit aktiviert.
> 
> Schwankungen im Firestrike habe ich auch mit allen Einstellungen. Ihr könnt die Werte über die "angebliche Speicherspannung" jedoch etwas konsistenter bekommen. Ich empfehle Werte im 64er Bios von 800-850.
> Probiert mal ein wenig rum damit, ich hab immer noch nicht ganz gerafft was der Wert bewirkt, aber er bewirkt etwas. Er nimmt unter anderem Einfluss auf die Spannungschwankungen, Taktschwankungen und auch leicht auf die Leistungsaufnahme. Jemand ne Ahnung was der Wert beeinflusst?
> ...



3dmark bringt es nicht bei anderen Benchmark hatte ich deutlich plus


----------



## Duvar (3. September 2017)

Mit einer Ryzen CPU sollte man Firestrike Ultra nutzen, beim normalen und Extreme sind die Werte zu gering, dies liegt aber nicht an der Grafikkarte.


----------



## arcDaniel (3. September 2017)

Illithide schrieb:


> ...@arcDaniel:
> Gibt es für AB bzw. RTSS nicht bereits nen Fix? Hatte mir die entsprechende Beta zwar geholt, ingame tut sich dann aber bei mir leider nichts. Any Ideas?



RTSS ist nicht das Problem sondern AF selbst. Über AF bekomme ich aber die fps und Frametimes. Mit HWiNFO kann ich ja auch RTSS nutzen und den Takt anzeigen lassen. Aber das ganze ist eine schöne fummelei.

Angeblich soll ja auch noch ein vernünftiges OSD in die Treiber kommen, bin gespannt.

Ich hoffe, dass wir nächsten Donnerstag den 17.9.1 sehen werden


----------



## Chinaquads (3. September 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> RTSS ist nicht das Problem sondern AF selbst. Über AF bekomme ich aber die fps und Frametimes. Mit HWiNFO kann ich ja auch RTSS nutzen und den Takt anzeigen lassen. Aber das ganze ist eine schöne fummelei.
> 
> Angeblich soll ja auch noch ein vernünftiges OSD in die Treiber kommen, bin gespannt.
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass wir nächsten Donnerstag den 17.9.1 sehen werden


Nen OSD mit allen wichtigen Daten wäre klasse, dann wären 
Zusatztools wie der Afterburner obsolet. Vega macht sich scheinbar, schön zu sehen.

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## arcDaniel (3. September 2017)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> ....Vega macht sich scheinbar, schön zu sehen....



Jein, 

Was ich sagen kann, ich bin bis jetzt noch auf keine Probleme in Games gestossen.

Ich bin auch 60fps Vsync Gamer und benötige eher selten volle die Leistung. Hier bin ich je nach Game echt beeindruckt wie gut die Stromsparmassnahmen funktionieren. Mein System braucht teils weniger als 200Watt aus der Dose.

Was aber auch der Fall ist, dass die Leistungsentfaltung alles andere als konstant ist. In manches Games ist die Leistung extrem gut und subjektiv deutlich besser als vorher mit meiner alten GTX1080, dann kommt aber auch das ein oder andere Game wo die Leistung einfach nicht vorhanden ist und tortzdem die Wattzahl auf dem Strommessgerät jenseits von Gut und Böse ist.

Es kann einfach etwas bei den Treibern nicht stimmen und wenn AMD es fertig bringt Zeitnah (was für mich Ende des Jahres mit dem grösseren Trebier Update wäre) diese Leistungsprobleme behebt, damit Vega konstant zeigen kann was möglich ist, dann wären neue Tests/Reviews mehr als nur angebracht.

Als Vega Besitzer und nicht als News-Leser welcher nur Nachplappern kann, kann ich so langsam auch die Twitter Aussagen von Raja nachvollziehen.


----------



## MfDoom (3. September 2017)

So, bin aus dem Urlaub zurück und der Wasserkühler ist endlich drauf 
Nach dem ersten tweaken komme ich auf knapp 25.500 Punkte im Firestrike, bei knapp 1670Mhz (1700Mhz eingestellt)


----------



## Chinaquads (3. September 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> So, bin aus dem Urlaub zurück und der Wasserkühler ist endlich drauf
> Nach dem ersten tweaken komme ich auf knapp 25.500 Punkte im Firestrike, bei knapp 1670Mhz (1700Mhz eingestellt)


Und, was schluckt die Kiste dabei ?

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Illithide (3. September 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> So, bin aus dem Urlaub zurück und der Wasserkühler ist endlich drauf
> Nach dem ersten tweaken komme ich auf knapp 25.500 Punkte im Firestrike, bei knapp 1670Mhz (1700Mhz eingestellt)



Guter Wert! 56er? 64er? Mit welchem Bios, welche Werte eingestellt? 
Berichte mal genauer. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BloodySuicide (3. September 2017)

AMD Radeon Vega BIOS flashing report | VideoCardz.com

finde das untere Bild sehr interessant 

meine Vega kommt hoffentlich am Dienstag.


----------



## MfDoom (3. September 2017)

schwankt stark und bleibt erfreulich nahe an 400W, maximal 460W. Die werden im ersten Test erreicht, der Peak am Ende des letzten Tests fehlt seltsamerweise mit der Vega. 
Undervoltet ist sie auf 1100mV.
Das ist der Verbrauch meines PC Gehäuses ohne Monitore, mit 4 Festplatten und übertakteter Cpu.
Und es ist eine ganze Ecke weniger Verbrauch als mit meiner FuryX

Das Bios ist das normale der 64er, den Biosswitch habe ich nicht angerührt. 
P6 auf 1050 und P7 auf 1100mV, HBM auf 1100Mhz bei normalen 1050mV
Temperatur bleibt mit dem Kryographics angeblich auf max 41°C, scheint plausibel. Meine FuryX zeigte da max. 37 °C an.


Zweimal machte der komplette Rechner einen neustart als ich denFirestrike-Benchmark starten wollte, als ich vergas nach einem Neustart das Powerlimit anzuheben, kann das sein oder ist das Humbug? Mein Netzteil ist ein 550W Dark Power von BQ und sollte das eigentlich packen.

Edit: schonmal nicht Battlefield 1 stabil, das Ganze. Eben kam leider der Freeze


----------



## Gurdi (4. September 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> schwankt stark und bleibt erfreulich nahe an 400W, maximal 460W. Die werden im ersten Test erreicht, der Peak am Ende des letzten Tests fehlt seltsamerweise mit der Vega.
> Undervoltet ist sie auf 1100mV.
> Das ist der Verbrauch meines PC Gehäuses ohne Monitore, mit 4 Festplatten und übertakteter Cpu.
> Und es ist eine ganze Ecke weniger Verbrauch als mit meiner FuryX
> ...



Die Speicherspannung lässt sich aktuell nicht verändern und beträgt konstante 1,356V.
Wenn du auf PT7 1100 einstellst, dann bekommst du 1,050v hinten raus. Aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen dass die Karte deinen hohen Takt nicht mit 1,05v schafft.
Ich habe bei 1,1 v 1650Mhz realen Boost anliegen gehabt und das war lediglich Firestrike stabil. In TimeSpy kannst du besser die stabilität testen, insbesondere mit der Demo.Hier taktet er in der Regel auch etwas höher, anscheinend durch DX12.

Du musst also für diese Werte auf die 1,1V rauf. Alles darüber rennt jedoch mit dem Powersafe Bios ins PT! Mit dem Performance Bios sollte etwas mehr gehen denke ich, da darf die Karte 20Watt mehr ziehen.Damit solltest du bis zum PT evtl. 1,125 hin kriegen, alles darüber erfordert das Bios der LC Vega oder eine Reg-hack fürs Powerlimit.

Bei deinem Netzteil wird dass aber schwierig, ich habe schon Werte von 600Watt auf meinem Strommessgerät gesehen, wobei mein System auch generell sehr hungrig ist, aber trotzdem. 550 Watt sind zu wenig für offensives OC in Bereiche bis 1700Mhz.


----------



## yummycandy (4. September 2017)

Sagt mal, wenn man die Werte in der Registry für Vega ändert, liest der Treiber das nur beim Systemstart aus, oder bei jedem Start einer D3D Anwendung?


----------



## bath92 (4. September 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Zweimal machte der komplette Rechner einen neustart als ich denFirestrike-Benchmark starten wollte, als ich vergas nach einem Neustart das Powerlimit anzuheben, kann das sein oder ist das Humbug? Mein Netzteil ist ein 550W Dark Power von BQ und sollte das eigentlich packen.
> 
> Edit: schonmal nicht Battlefield 1 stabil, das Ganze. Eben kam leider der Freeze





Gurdi schrieb:


> Bei deinem Netzteil wird dass aber schwierig, ich habe schon Werte von 600Watt auf meinem Strommessgerät gesehen, wobei mein System auch generell sehr hungrig ist, aber trotzdem. 550 Watt sind zu wenig für offensives OC in Bereiche bis 1700Mhz.


Er schreibt doch, dass er vergessen hatte das PL wieder anzuheben. Die Einstellungen waren also einfach nicht stabil.
Davon sofort auf zu geringe Leistung des Netzteils zu schließen halte ich für ziemlich gewagt bzw. einfach nur falsch.
Ich vermutet mal du verwendest ein einfaches Baumarkt-Wattmeter zum in die Steckdose stecken?
Für den Fall zeigt das Wattmeter nicht den tatsächlichen Verbrauch deiner Komponenten an, sondern die bezogene Leistung aus dem Netz.
Und die hat nun mal rein gar nichts mit der Watt-Angabe auf dem Netzteil und erst Recht nichts mit dem reellen Verbrauch aller Komponenten auf der Sekundärseite zu tun.


----------



## Illithide (4. September 2017)

bath92 schrieb:


> Er schreibt doch, dass er vergessen hatte das PL wieder anzuheben. Die Einstellungen waren also einfach nicht stabil.
> Davon sofort auf zu geringe Leistung des Netzteils zu schließen halte ich für ziemlich gewagt bzw. einfach nur falsch.
> Ich vermutet mal du verwendest ein einfaches Baumarkt-Wattmeter zum in die Steckdose stecken?
> Für den Fall zeigt das Wattmeter nicht den tatsächlichen Verbrauch deiner Komponenten an, sondern die bezogene Leistung aus dem Netz.
> Und die hat nun mal rein gar nichts mit der Watt-Angabe auf dem Netzteil und erst Recht nichts mit dem reellen Verbrauch aller Komponenten auf der Sekundärseite zu tun.



Sehe ich teilweise ähnlich: ohne PT+50% geht nach meinen Erfahrungen wenig. Habe deshalb noch das LC-Bios aufgespielt mit nochmal etwas höherem PT als das von der Air-Version. Mir hat`s bei der Stabilität spürbar geholfen und keine negativen Nebenwirkungen gezeigt. Nehme auch an, der Freeze (?) könnte in erster Linie am PT gelegen haben. Das Netzteil als Ursache völlig auszuschließen, würde ich mich aber auch schwertun. Nach Abzug Wirkungsgradverlust könnten 550W ggf. auch schon eng werden.

Btw.: Wie liest Du die GPU-Taktung aus? Ich brauchte für nur 25,2k im FS 1,1V auf der GPU und hatte dabei scheinbar konstante 1,75 GHz (P7-Ziel im LC-Bios). Ausgelesen im Wattman als auch in HWInfo (Peak-Wert). Bei unter 1,1V GPU-Core waren meine Ist-Takt-und Benchwerte -wie auch Gurdi schreibt- schlechter (24-25k im FS). Bist Du Dir bei den (nur) 1,67 GHz wirklich sicher?

@Gurdi:
Bist Du mit 56er oder 64er unterwegs?

Edit:
LC-Bios gibt`s über OC.net oder falls gewünscht gerne per PM. Dann einfach melden.


----------



## MfDoom (4. September 2017)

GPU-Taktung habe ich im Wattman ausgelesen, und zwar im Diagramm, nicht in der Anzeige. Eingestellt waren 1706Mhz, wenn ich 1750 einstelle geht der FS nicht.
Das LC Bios hätte ich sehr gerne, hast du dazu eine Anleitung oder einen Link? Habe keine Ahnung wie ich das Bios bei einer Grafikkarte flashe.


Ich verstehe nicht ganz warum das Netzteil den A... zumacht wenn ich vergesse das PT anzuheben, da die Karte dann ja weniger ziehen dürfte als wenn ich das PT anhebe?


----------



## bath92 (4. September 2017)

Illithide schrieb:


> Nach Abzug Wirkungsgradverlust könnten 550W ggf. auch schon eng werden.



Vorsicht, die Angabe der Nennleistung bezieht sich immer auf die Sekundärseite (Verbraucherseite).
Wandlungsverluste sind hier schon abgezogen.
Wenn dein Netzteil z.B. 550W sekundär zur Verfügung stellen muss, zieht es bei angenommen 90%igen-Wirkungsgrad ca. 610W primärseitig aus der Steckdose.

Die Nennleistungsangabe ist außerdem nur der Wert der sekundärseitig mindestens (!) zur Verfügung steht.
Gute Netzteile - und da zähle ich die Dark Power Serie definitiv dazu liefern zudem deutlich mehr Leistung.
Zwar nicht auf Dauer, aber wir reden hier schließlich auch von Lastspitzen und die liegen nun mal deutlich höher als der Durchschnittverbrauch.

War jetzt zwar etwas OT, aber an der Stelle noch einmal fürs Verständnis der Aussage nötig.



MfDoom schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht ganz warum das Netzteil den A... zumacht wenn ich vergesse das PT anzuheben, da die Karte dann ja weniger ziehen dürfte als wenn ich das PT anhebe?



Es war vermutlich ja auch nicht das Netzteil schuld.
In dem Fall wäre der PC ja sofort ausgegangen und du hättest die Überlastschutzschaltung gehört (lauter Klack).
Du hattest ja einen Freeze, und da ist der Fehler irgendwo bei deinen Spannungs- bzw. PT-Einstellung zu suchen.
Allerdings halte ich ein zu niedriges Powertarget nicht für das Problem, eher zu starkes UV oder Treiber.


----------



## Gurdi (4. September 2017)

@bath92: Ich kann keine genauen Verbauchsangaben nennen, das ist korrekt und wie du schon vermutet hast benutze ich lediglich ein einfaches Strommessgerät.
Ein aggresives OC richtung 1700 erscheint mir dennoch etwas schwierig mit dem 550 Watt Netzteil, bei den Werten die ich ausgelesen habe. Ich habe aber auch nicht behauptet dass das nicht geht, sondern lediglich dass ich dabei etwas Bauchschmerzen hätte.
@Illithide: Mit der 56er von Saphire aber 64er Powersafebios.

Ich habe übrigens festgestellt dass es einen unterschied macht welches Bios Ihr verwendet beim OC!
Mit dem jeweiligen Powersafe Bios erhaltet Ihr konstantere Taktraten als mit dem Performance Bios. Soll heißen die Boostrange ist kleiner, es fällt damit deutlich leichter stabile Taktraten zu ermitteln.
Auch die Spannung liegt damit konsistenter an, was recht hilfreich ist wenn man sich nahe dem PT bewegt.
Nur mal als kleiner Tip noch von mir.


----------



## DaniPC26 (4. September 2017)

Die 56 gibts wieder für 409€ im Mindstar... Bin nicht sicher ob man die kaufen sollte, wenn man den Lüfter wechseln möchte. Hab gelesen das der Wechsel "geduldet" wird. Über Sapphire und Garantie/Gewährleistung hab ich schon viel negatives gelesen. Kann jemand vielleicht seine Erfahrung mit Sapphire und Kühlerwechsel beschreiben ? mfg


----------



## arcDaniel (4. September 2017)

DaniPC26 schrieb:


> Bei welchem Anbieter darf man eigentlich ohne Probleme den Kühler wechseln und gleichzeitig die Garantie behalten ? mfg





DaniPC26 schrieb:


> Die 56 gibts wieder für 409€ im Mindstar... Bin nicht sicher ob man die kaufen sollte, wenn man den Lüfter wechseln möchte. Hab gelesen das der Wechsel "geduldet" wird. Über Sapphire und Garantie/Gewährleistung hab ich schon viel negatives gelesen. Kann jemand vielleicht seine Erfahrung mit Sapphire und Kühlerwechsel beschreiben ? mfg



Also um das Thema mal wieder in Erinnerung zu bringen;
Garantie ist eine freiwillige Leistung zwichen Hersteller und Kunde, hier können also auch ein Kühlerwechsel einen solchen "Vertragsbruch" bedeuten.
Jedoch gibt es eine Gesetzliche Gewährleistung, an welche sich der Händler halten muss.

Bin auch kein Spezialist und weiss die Texte auch nicht ganz genau, man hat hier aber gewisse Rechte, welche eben eingehalten werden müssen. 
Hier ist der springende Punkt, dass zumindest die Deutsche Gesetzgebung einen Kühlerwechsel erlaubt, und hier ist der Hersteller ganz egal.
Siehe dieses Video, wo genau das von MSI bestätgit wird (ab Minute 6:40):
Bei MSI Deutschland: GT73VR Notebook OC | Garantieverlust bei Kuhlerwechsel? - YouTube

Was aber der Fall ist, ist, dass die Karte keine mechanische Beschädigung erleiden darf. Bei defekten Karten nach dem Kühlerwechsel ist, dies aber sehr oft der Fall. 

Bei Vega 56 mit dem offen liegenden Interposer ist hier die Gefahr sehr gross, dass sogar Erfahrene User die Karte beschädigen können.

Wer nach einem solchen Fehlversuch, dann doch versucht die Gewährleistung oder Garantie in Anspruch zu nehmen, ist ein Betrüger und ein Waschlappen, da er nicht zu seinen Fehlern steht.


----------



## RtZk (4. September 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> schwankt stark und bleibt erfreulich nahe an 400W, maximal 460W. Die werden im ersten Test erreicht, der Peak am Ende des letzten Tests fehlt seltsamerweise mit der Vega.
> Undervoltet ist sie auf 1100mV.
> Das ist der Verbrauch meines PC Gehäuses ohne Monitore, mit 4 Festplatten und übertakteter Cpu.
> Und es ist eine ganze Ecke weniger Verbrauch als mit meiner FuryX
> ...



460 Watt?! Und das obwohl sie undervoltet ist, sowas hätte ich nun auch wieder nicht erwartet, deswegen wirds denke ich mal bei mir eine 1080 ti, da mein Netzteil 460 alleine von der Graka + noch einen übertakteten Prozessor kaum schaffen wird.


----------



## bath92 (4. September 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @bath92: Ich kann keine genauen Verbauchsangaben nennen, das ist korrekt und wie du schon vermutet hast benutze ich lediglich ein einfaches Strommessgerät.
> Ein aggresives OC richtung 1700 erscheint mir dennoch etwas schwierig mit dem 550 Watt Netzteil, bei den Werten die ich ausgelesen habe. Ich habe aber auch nicht behauptet dass das nicht geht, sondern lediglich dass ich dabei etwas Bauchschmerzen hätte.



Wenn dein Wattmeter ca. 600W anzeigt bist du sekundärseitig bei ca. 540W, also im Rahmen der Herstellerangaben.
Aber wie gesagt, wir reden hier über Peakwerte.




DaniPC26 schrieb:


> Die 56 gibts wieder für 409€ im Mindstar... Bin nicht sicher ob man die kaufen sollte, wenn man den Lüfter wechseln möchte. Hab gelesen das der Wechsel "geduldet" wird. Über Sapphire und Garantie/Gewährleistung hab ich schon viel negatives gelesen. Kann jemand vielleicht seine Erfahrung mit Sapphire und Kühlerwechsel beschreiben ? mfg



Beste Zusammenfassung dazu kommt von Computerbase:
Grafikkarten: Garantiebedingungen von Abwicklung bis Kuhlerwechsel - ComputerBase



RtZk schrieb:


> 460 Watt?! Und das obwohl sie undervoltet ist, sowas hätte ich nun auch wieder nicht erwartet, deswegen wirds denke ich mal bei mir eine 1080 ti, da mein Netzteil 460 alleine von der Graka + noch einen übertakteten Prozessor kaum schaffen wird.



Ich vermutet mal er spricht vom Gesamtsystem, also nicht nur die GPU-Leistungsaufnahme.
Die wenigsten werden die nötige Messtechnik zuhause haben um die einzeln zu messen, schafffen ja nichtmal die meisten Hardwareseiten.


----------



## Gurdi (4. September 2017)

Ich habe jetzt mal zwecks der Einschätzung der Leistungsaufnahme die Werte vom HWInfo gegen gecheckt.
Ich denke die Werte sind valide. Das PT meines 64er Powersafe Bios beträgt 200Watt.
Mit maximalem PL, also 50 & komme ich beim addieren von allen 3 Powerwerten in HWInfo auf minimal über 200Watt(201-202Watt etwa)

Ich operiere mit einem PL von 15% bei meinen Configs. was umgerechnet etwa einen Verbauch der Karte von 153Watt entsprechen würde, ich komme beim zusammenzählen der Angaben von HWInfo auf diesen Wert. Mit dem 64er Performance Bios kann ich die angegebenen 20Watt mehr ziehen und die Werte lassen sich entsprechend kumulieren.

Ich gehe also davon aus dass Ihr den Werten von HWInfo vertrauen könnt vom Grundsatz her. Ich denke der Lüfter und das Bling Bling an der Karte, + evtl Verluste bei der Leistungszufuhr ergeben dann nochmals so um die 20Watt.

Ihr sollte also via HWInfo die Leistungsaufnahme eurer Karte messen können. Ich wäre dankbar wenn dass jemand evtl. mit nem anderen Bios noch bestätigen könnte.


----------



## MfDoom (4. September 2017)

bath92 schrieb:


> Es war vermutlich ja auch nicht das Netzteil schuld.
> In dem Fall wäre der PC ja sofort ausgegangen und du hättest die Überlastschutzschaltung gehört (lauter Klack).
> Du hattest ja einen Freeze, und da ist der Fehler irgendwo bei deinen Spannungs- bzw. PT-Einstellung zu suchen.
> Allerdings halte ich ein zu niedriges Powertarget nicht für das Problem, eher zu starkes UV oder Treiber.


es ist schon so, der komplette Rechner geht aus, es klackt dabei und fährt neu hoch.
Der Freeze kam nicht weil ich das Powertarget vergessen hatte sondern weil die übertaktung zu hoch ist für Battlefield 1. Zwei verschiedene Dinge, ist aber auch nicht so wichtig.
Gruß


----------



## Gurdi (4. September 2017)

Wer OC und oder Undervolten möchte für den hab ich alle meine Erkenntnisse die ich bisher sammeln konnte umfassend dokumentiert.
Hoffe es hilft euch. Viel Spaß beim tweaken 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ocking-undervolting-thread-2.html#post9017344


----------



## BloodySuicide (4. September 2017)

hab eigentlich schon jemand ne Alphacool NexXxos GPX / Eisbaer Lösung auf der Vega laufen? Mich würde die Leistung mal interessieren.


----------



## MfDoom (4. September 2017)

Neues Ergebnis, Firestrike 260*41* Punkte 

Mit dem LC Bios geht eventuell mehr, mal sehen.


Wer bietet mehr?


----------



## Gurdi (4. September 2017)

Nicht schlecht.Wie viel Spannung nutzt du für den Takt?
Kriegst du die Corespannung über 1,15v


----------



## MfDoom (4. September 2017)

eingestellt ist 1.2V, HWinfo zeigt aber 1.15V


----------



## Gurdi (4. September 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> eingestellt ist 1.2V, HWinfo zeigt aber 1.15V



Versuch mal 1200v auf dem Core und beim Mem 1100 eintragen.
Das könnte deine Benches nochmal etwas maximieren. 
Sag mal bescheid falls du irgendwie höher als 1,15v kommst.


----------



## hugo-03 (4. September 2017)

hi ich habe mal eine frage, welches bios ist eigentlich wo bei der RX 64 ?
ich habe bei mir ab Werk den Schalter rechts gehabt (von der Blende weg), ich habe bei einen Test gelesen das der Schalter links war (zur Blende hin)? 
Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 64


----------



## MfDoom (4. September 2017)

das beschäftigt mich auch gerade, woher weiss ich was das aktive Bios macht? Eins hat Powerlimit 220W, das andere soll 200W haben. Für CPU Core Power liest HWInfo bei mir max. 193 W aus, bedeutet das es ist das Bios mit dem geringeren PL aktiv?

Bei mir ist der Schalter übrigens zur Blende hin. Links oder Rechts ist irreführend, in meinem Gehäuse ist die Graka z.B. andersherum eingebaut.




Gurdi schrieb:


> Versuch mal 1200v auf dem Core und beim Mem 1100 eintragen.
> Das könnte deine Benches nochmal etwas maximieren.
> Sag mal bescheid falls du irgendwie höher als 1,15v kommst.



Mem auf 1.1 mV führt zu Abstürzen oder Netzteilresets. ich denke ich besorge mir ein stärkeres Netzteil bevor ich an das Bios der Vega LC gehe


----------



## Gurdi (4. September 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> das beschäftigt mich auch gerade, woher weiss ich was das aktive Bios macht? Eins hat Powerlimit 220W, das andere soll 200W haben. Für CPU Core Power liest HWInfo bei mir max. 193 W aus, bedeutet das es ist das Bios mit dem geringeren PL aktiv?
> 
> Bei mir ist der Schalter übrigens zur Blende hin. Links oder Rechts ist irreführend, in meinem Gehäuse ist die Graka z.B. andersherum eingebaut.
> 
> ...




Wenn du auf 193Watt Core kommst dann ist dass das Performancebios.
Soweit ich weiß sollte der Schalter bei gängigem Einbau links stehen und damit das Performancebios anliegen.

Wenn du 1100 schalltest solltest du am besten auch die taktraten etwas reduzieren, er booste dann nämlich nochmal höher.


----------



## hugo-03 (4. September 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wenn du auf 193Watt Core kommst dann ist dass das Performancebios.
> Soweit ich weiß sollte der Schalter bei gängigem Einbau links stehen und damit das Performancebios anliegen.
> 
> Wenn du 1100 schalltest solltest du am besten auch die taktraten etwas reduzieren, er booste dann nämlich nochmal höher.



zur blende hin also ?


----------



## Gurdi (4. September 2017)

Ja. Denke schon.


----------



## drstoecker (5. September 2017)

Hab grad mehrere Runden die neuen Maps (heute erschienen) von bf1 gespielt. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das diese auf meiner Vega richtig geil laufen, gerade dx12 sticht stark heraus. Hab unterschiedliche Maps gespielt, bei der einen gabs mal min. Fps von 59, im Schnitt 70 teilw 80fps auf 4K @ultra. Und seit heute ist hdr integriert bzw. Zuschaltbar. Dx12 läuft meinermeinung nach auf den letzen Maps richtig rund, auf den ersten nicht so prickelnd. Würde gerne einen Grafikkarten Test der neuen Maps sehen, denke Vega dürfte da wesentlich besser performen als NVIDIA's Riege.


----------



## Gurdi (5. September 2017)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Hab grad mehrere Runden die neuen Maps (heute erschienen) von bf1 gespielt. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das diese auf meiner Vega richtig geil laufen, gerade dx12 sticht stark heraus. Hab unterschiedliche Maps gespielt, bei der einen gabs mal min. Fps von 59, im Schnitt 70 teilw 80fps auf 4K @ultra. Und seit heute ist hdr integriert bzw. Zuschaltbar. Dx12 läuft meinermeinung nach auf den letzen Maps richtig rund, auf den ersten nicht so prickelnd. Würde gerne einen Grafikkarten Test der neuen Maps sehen, denke Vega dürfte da wesentlich besser performen als NVIDIA's Riege.



Die gute Performance unter DX12 kann ich durchweg bestätigen. Ich sehe dass auch bei Dreadnought, TWW sowie Civ6.


----------



## Apfelringo (5. September 2017)

Gute performance in Bf1 Dx12 ?  Kann ich nicht bestätigen ( vega 56), es ruckelt ohne Ende + dicke fps drops. Dx11 dagegen smooth.


----------



## Cleriker (5. September 2017)

Dann solltet ihr mal herauszufinden was für den Unterschied verantwortlich ist. 
Was für CPUs nutzt ihr, wieviel RAM, Zusatzsoftware wie den popobrenner am Start? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## panthex (5. September 2017)

Bei mir läuft DX12 gar nicht. Kein TimeSpy, kein RotR, kein Division.


----------



## Gurdi (5. September 2017)

panthex schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft DX12 gar nicht. Kein TimeSpy, kein RotR, kein Division.



????? Warum geht DX12 bei dir nicht? Liegts am Overclocking oder Treiber? Irgend ne Ahnung?


----------



## arcDaniel (5. September 2017)

Vielleicht nutzt er Win7


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## panthex (5. September 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> ????? Warum geht DX12 bei dir nicht? Liegts am Overclocking oder Treiber? Irgend ne Ahnung?



Keine Ahnung, ich bekomme statt Bild immer nur schwarz, im Hintergrund läuft das Spiel/Benchmark aber weiter, man hört es.
RotR läuft in DX11 wunderbar, schalte ich auf DX12 um und starte das Spiel neu, gibt es eine schwarze Bildausgabe.

Muss der Treiber sein, am Overclocking liegt es nicht, hab Referenz gegengetestet mit demselben Ergebnis.
Was an meiner Konfiguration nun so ungewöhnlich ist, dass es nicht funktioniert ... keine Ahnung. Windows10 natürlich, arc.


----------



## Cleriker (5. September 2017)

Hast du den popobrenner installiert? Falls ja, einfach mal zurücksetzen und deinstallieren und schauen ob er vielleicht dazwischen gefunkt hat. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (5. September 2017)

Apfelringo schrieb:


> Gute performance in Bf1 Dx12 ?  Kann ich nicht bestätigen ( vega 56), es ruckelt ohne Ende + dicke fps drops. Dx11 dagegen smooth.



Die aktuellen Premium Maps , hast du die auch?


----------



## Apfelringo (5. September 2017)

Nein leider nicht.
Gibt es denn einen performance unterschied?


----------



## drstoecker (5. September 2017)

ich meine auf den neueren(premium maps) schon, vllt kann das einer bestätigen.


----------



## hugo-03 (5. September 2017)

muss mir noch bf1 runterladen dann mal schauen


----------



## vinacis_vivids (5. September 2017)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Und seit heute ist hdr integriert bzw. Zuschaltbar




HDR-Tests würden mich zusätzlich interessieren wie hier: Zurzeit noch ein dunkler Fleck in der Benchmarkwelt, aber man sieht wieder die Tendenz. 
Seite 2: Was ist High Dynamic Range? - HDR auf dem PC ausprobiert - GameStar

_In Sachen *Bildqualität hat AMD die Nase also insgesamt leicht vorn*, gleiches gilt auch für den Einfluss auf die Performance. Während die fps mit der Radeon RX 480 in allen drei Testszenen nur im Bereich von ein bis zwei Prozent sinken, wenn wir HDR aktivieren, liegt der* fps-Verlust im Falle von Nvidia* eher im Bereich von *zehn Prozent.*_


----------



## hugo-03 (5. September 2017)

naja dafür muss man erstmal so ein monitor haben und die sind noch ziemlich rar und teuer


----------



## MfDoom (6. September 2017)

Mein bequiet ist wohl abgeraucht, mein rechner fährt nicht mehr hoch wenn die graka eingesteckt ist. Produziert bluescreens ohne text und resetet die ganze zeit. 
Zumindest hoffe ich das es das netzteil und nicht die graka ist


----------



## Gurdi (6. September 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Mein bequiet ist wohl abgeraucht, mein rechner fährt nicht mehr hoch wenn die graka eingesteckt ist. Produziert bluescreens ohne text und resetet die ganze zeit.
> Zumindest hoffe ich das es das netzteil und nicht die graka ist



Oh wei. Na dann mal viel Glück, wenn man das so sagen kann.


----------



## drstoecker (6. September 2017)

Das hört sich nicht gut an, welches ist es genau?


----------



## Duvar (6. September 2017)

vinacis_vivids schrieb:


> HDR-Tests würden mich zusätzlich interessieren wie hier: Zurzeit noch ein dunkler Fleck in der Benchmarkwelt, aber man sieht wieder die Tendenz.
> Seite 2: Was ist High Dynamic Range? - HDR auf dem PC ausprobiert - GameStar
> 
> _In Sachen *Bildqualität hat AMD die Nase also insgesamt leicht vorn*, gleiches gilt auch für den Einfluss auf die Performance. Während die fps mit der Radeon RX 480 in allen drei Testszenen nur im Bereich von ein bis zwei Prozent sinken, wenn wir HDR aktivieren, liegt der* fps-Verlust im Falle von Nvidia* eher im Bereich von *zehn Prozent.*_



Resident Evil 7 @ HDR ist schon mMn eine ganz andere Nummer. Es sorgt für deutlich mehr Stimmung, vor allem zB im Keller. Wenn man sich die Bilder zwischen HDR an / aus anschaut merkt man schon einen krassen Unterschied.
Es sieht einfach alles realer aus, zumindest was die Beleuchtung angeht, das Game wird dadurch deutlich düsterer. Ohne HDR ist es einfach deutlich "künstlich" zu hell, Vorteil ist jedoch, man sieht mehr^^
Mit HDR hat man auf jeden Fall nicht so wirklich bock in den Keller zu gehen


----------



## panthex (6. September 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Hast du den popobrenner installiert? Falls ja, einfach mal zurücksetzen und deinstallieren und schauen ob er vielleicht dazwischen gefunkt hat.



Installiert ja, lief aber nie. Hab ihn jetzt runtergeschmissen -> ohne Veränderung.


----------



## Cleriker (6. September 2017)

Wenn du schon schreibst "lief nie" und "runtergeschmissen", dann klingt das für mich ehrlich gesagt nicht so als wenn du vorher im AB alles auf default zurückgesetzt hast und erst dann deinstalliert. 
Als die 480 raus kam und es bei manchen Probleme mit der Lüfterkurve gab, war genau dies oft das Problem. Seitdem bin ich besonders skeptisch bei diesem tool. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (6. September 2017)

Hatte mal 2 Bilder mit dem Handy gemacht, ist natürlich schlechte Qualität, Screenshot wäre besser gewesen, aber auch so sieht man schon den Unterschied einigermaßen gut finde ich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich stören noch Tastaturbeleuchtung und Gehäusebeleuchtung^^
Ersteres mach ich normalerweise aus.
Wie dem auch sei, ich hoffe man sieht den Unterschied bei den miesen Bildern 
Bilder sind ja beschriftet und es ist die exakt selbe Stelle, habe mich also nicht bewegt, sondern nur HDR aus und an getestet.
Auf jeden Fall ist das Game mit HDR auf einem ganz anderen Lvl, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine 
FPS hab ich mit dem Riva Tuner auf 45 gecappt, falls sich das jemand fragt...

Hier mal noch ein Link dazu: HDR ausprobiert in Resident Evil 7, Shadow Warrior 2 und Hitman


----------



## drstoecker (6. September 2017)

Welchen Monitor hast du?


----------



## Duvar (6. September 2017)

Nichts besonderes, nen günstiger TV wird als Monitor missbraucht^^
Monitorsuche oder doch lieber TV?
Natürlich wird die Gamingwelt hier nun aufschreien Input Lag bla bla bla^^
Ich bin jedenfalls zufrieden mit dem Teil P/L ist ganz gut gewesen.
YouTube

Hier mal noch ein paar Bilder, ihr könnt ja mal sagen, was euch am meisten zusagt, natürlich vor dem Hintergrund, dass das ein Horrorgame ist.
Erste Bilderreihe: HDR an und aus.
Zweite Bilderreihe: HDR an, aus und als letztes Bild, HDR angepasst (bissl aufgehellt)
Die dunkleren Bilder sind bewusst bissl düster gehalten, standardmäßig geht es eher in Richtung angepasstes Bild.
Ich finde den Unterschied jedoch schon recht heftig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## smarthardware (6. September 2017)

Möchte mich mit meiner XFX Vega 56 nun auch mal zu Wort melden^^
Undzwar nervt mich jetzt schon der Lüfter, da ich aber ohnehin nie mit dem customs zufrieden bin, möchte ich den Morpheus II nach PCGH Anleitung draufpacken. Dazu aber noch die ein oder andere Frage:
Wie wurden denn die Lüfter bei dem Umbau gesteuert? Sind die Silent Wings 3 wirklich die leisesten, gibts Alternativen (mir ist es egal, ob die karte mit 60 grad oder 80 läuft, wichtiger ist der Silent Faktor)? Wenn ich schon den Umbau wage, dann soll auch alles perfekt sein.. 
Folgende Sachen würde ich somit bestellen für meine xfx 56er :
Raijintek Morpheus II Passiv - Grafikkartenkühler Raijintek Morpheus II Passiv - Grafikkartenkühler - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei
Watercool Passiv Kühler für VGA RAM (12er Pack) - Watercool Passiv Kühler für VGA RAM (12er Pack) - WaKü VGAs - Hardware, Notebooks
be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM 120x120x25mm 1450 U/min 16.4 dB(A) schwarz - Gehäuselüfter 120mm 2x be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM 120x120x25mm 1450 U/min 16.4 dB(A) schwarz - Gehäuselüfter 120mm
Macht € 110,63 im Midnight Shopping


----------



## vinacis_vivids (6. September 2017)

Die RAM packs sind unnötig.... Der HBM² sitzt bei Vega auf dem Interposer. Ansonsten ist das wohl der zurzeit beste LuKü für Vega. Viele gibs ja nicht...


----------



## drstoecker (6. September 2017)

Schonmal über Wasserkühlung nachgedacht? Muss nicht Custom sein aber diese hier dürfe auch recht interessant sein

Alphacool Eiswolf 120 GPX Pro ATI RX Vega M01 - Black | -- NEUE PRODUKTE -- | Shop | Alphacool

 übrigens ist der Referenzkühler nichts für Leute die auf Silent stehen, das dürfte aber im Vorfeld schon klar gewesen sein. Denke das man den noch etwas zügeln kann mit Spannung runter und lüfterkurve anpassen aber diese kühler sind sehr speziell.


----------



## Gurdi (6. September 2017)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Schonmal über Wasserkühlung nachgedacht? Muss nicht Custom sein aber diese hier dürfe auch recht interessant sein
> 
> Alphacool Eiswolf 120 GPX Pro ATI RX Vega M01 - Black | -- NEUE PRODUKTE -- | Shop | Alphacool
> 
> übrigens ist der Referenzkühler nichts für Leute die auf Silent stehen, das dürfte aber im Vorfeld schon klar gewesen sein. Denke das man den noch etwas zügeln kann mit Spannung runter und lüfterkurve anpassen aber diese kühler sind sehr speziell.



Uff, der Preis geht ja mal garnicht....


----------



## vinacis_vivids (6. September 2017)

@Duvar

Der Unterschied ist krass. HDR ist ja eine ganz andere Qualität, viel realistischer


----------



## Gurdi (6. September 2017)

vinacis_vivids schrieb:


> @Duvar
> 
> Der Unterschied ist krass. HDR ist ja eine ganz andere Qualität, viel realistischer



Ja aber Hallo! Will haben


----------



## Apfelringo (6. September 2017)

Sprengst du mit so einer Aktion nicht komplett das P/L Verhältnis der Karte ? Ich nehme mal an du hast 400 gezahlt und jetzt legste nochmal 100 drauf für ne Kühlung. Verklopp doch die Referenz in 1-2 Monaten an irgend einen Miner und hol dir ne Custom. So würde ich es machen.


----------



## bath92 (6. September 2017)

Apfelringo schrieb:


> Sprengst du mit so einer Aktion nicht komplett das P/L Verhältnis der Karte ? Ich nehme mal an du hast 400 gezahlt und jetzt legste nochmal 100 drauf für ne Kühlung. Verklopp doch die Referenz in 1-2 Monaten an irgend einen Miner und hol dir ne Custom. So würde ich es machen.



Ganz im Gegenteil, Custom-Designs der 56 werden wohl auch um die 500€ kosten.
Und der Morpheus mit SW-Lüftern schlägt hinsichtlich Temperatur und Lautstärke jede andere (bisherige) Luftkühlung deutlich.

Hinzu kommt, dass man diese Kühllösung schon "jetzt" haben kann.
Die Custom Designs lassen ja bekanntlich noch auf sich warten und werden im schlimmsten Fall wegen den Minern nicht oder nur überteuert verfügbar sein.


----------



## DaniPC26 (6. September 2017)

smarthardware schrieb:


> Undzwar nervt mich jetzt schon der Lüfter, da ich aber ohnehin nie mit dem customs zufrieden bin, möchte ich den Morpheus II nach PCGH Anleitung draufpacken.


 Ich fände es echt toll, wenn du ein paar Fotos und Erfahrungen mit dem Umbau mit uns teilen würdest. Vergleichswerte hinsichtlich der Temperatur (evtl. Lautstärke) wären auch richtig gut. mfg


----------



## BloodySuicide (6. September 2017)

Meine Vega 64 ist endlich da. Bin gespannt was die so hermacht


----------



## Gurdi (6. September 2017)

Bitte berichten, Informationen sind noch rar gesät hier über Werte.


----------



## smarthardware (7. September 2017)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Schonmal über Wasserkühlung nachgedacht? Muss nicht Custom sein aber diese hier dürfe auch recht interessant sein
> 
> Alphacool Eiswolf 120 GPX Pro ATI RX Vega M01 - Black | -- NEUE PRODUKTE -- | Shop | Alphacool
> 
> übrigens ist der Referenzkühler nichts für Leute die auf Silent stehen, das dürfte aber im Vorfeld schon klar gewesen sein. Denke das man den noch etwas zügeln kann mit Spannung runter und lüfterkurve anpassen aber diese kühler sind sehr speziell.



Wasserkühlung möchte ich wegen der lauten Pumpe nicht, und wenn diese leise sein soll, sprengt es meine Vorstellung einer ca. 100€ Eigenbau kühlung. Mich hat bis dato einfach schon der Mugen 5 PCGH auf dem 7700k @ 4,8Ghz so Lautstärkeseitig überzeugt, dass eher nur noch die Hdd's nerven.

Die Karte läuft bei mir mit 1010mv mit 1540 Takt und 800mv 950mhz hbm2 und somit ca 2050RPM des Kühlers nahe am Templimit.
Mit dem Morpheus II erhoffe ich mir eine Lösung, die jeder customvariante voraus ist und dabei Kühler und ernsthaft Silent in meinem fractal Design r5 bleibt.
Da ich selbst nicht die totale Ahnung habe, warte ich auch noch auf ein umfangreiches Video tutorial von der Demontage des referenzkühlers bis zum aufbringen des Morpheus..
Bis dato ist die 56 zwar nicht so schnell wie die zuvor "geliehene" 1080 Hof Edition, aber um einiges günstiger und mit mehr zukunftssicherheit was die Technik anbelangt. Zudem kann ich endlich wieder freesync nutzen


----------



## drstoecker (7. September 2017)

@smarthardware

also ich nutze schon seit ca.2009/10 aio Kühlungen und will die nicht mehr missen. An diesen Riesen Kühlern hat mich immer gestört das dadurch das ganze Gehäuse zugebaut war etwas übertrieben. 
Seit Anfang des Jahres habe ich komplett auf Custom wakü umgerüstet. Sämtliche Zusammenstellungen ausprobiert, 1radi, 2radis etc. Jetzt bin ich kurz vorm finalen Zusammenbau ins Gehäuse.denke am Wochenende bin ich damit durch.
hab übrigens vor kurzem noch eine h90 mit nem skylake System verbaut und ich war überrascht wie leise diese ist. Habe keine Pumpe oä gehört. Also da hat sich die Jahre schon was getan. Hatte auch viele Modelle durch auch den Vorgänger der h50.


----------



## BloodySuicide (7. September 2017)

Die Pumpe des Alphacool für die CPU ist eine der leisesten auf dem Markt. Mit der kann man auch den Kreislauf auf die GPU erweitern. Leider fehlen noch die passenden Komponenten für Vega um es für sich passend zu machen. Des wird aber wohl noch kommen. Ich hab schon nen Auge auf die Lösung


----------



## Gurdi (7. September 2017)

Mich würde brennend interessieren ob man mit wenig Spannung den Takt bei sehr guter Kühlung noch weiter erhöhen kann gegenüber den 70+ Temps des Referenzkühlers.


----------



## smarthardware (7. September 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mich würde brennend interessieren ob man mit wenig Spannung den Takt bei sehr guter Kühlung noch weiter erhöhen kann gegenüber den 70+ Temps des Referenzkühlers.



Hier im thread sind einige Leute, die bereits einen Wasserblock drauf montiert haben. [Official] Vega Frontier / RX Vega Owners Thread - Page 162
Ich denke aber nicht, dass die Karte bei starken undervolting (1volt +- 20mv) einen höheren Takt durchgehend macht als 1600Mhz. Angeblich ist dies möglich:
 "Temps are ~35C core and ~40C HBM under load.

So far it is running at 1660 MHz -1700 MHz depending on the load with HBM at 1100MHz.

AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z87X-UD4H-CF

Firestrike extreme: 10860 overall and 12572 graphics score"

-allerdings ohne Angabe der Spannung und einer 64 anstatt 56. Besonders beeindruckend finde ich aber den Speichertakt, momentan bekomme ich nur mit 800mv die 950 Mhz hin.

Welche Karte holt ihr Unentschlossenen euch denn? Aus P/L Sicht ist man mit der 56 wohl deutlich besser aufgestellt, die 20% Aufpreis zur 64 stehen in keiner Relation zur Mehrleistung.


----------



## Gurdi (7. September 2017)

Ja die 56 er hat das deutlich bessere P/L Verhältnis wie ich finde.
Du hast keine 800mv auf dem Speicher anliegen, der Wert regelt die Spannung des HBM NICHT!
Der Spannungswert beim Speicher produziert nur mist aktuell und bestimmt eher das Boostverhältnis und die Leistungsaufnahem, aber was er genau macht weiß keiner irgendwie aktuell.

Bei einer 56er ist die Speicherspannung FEST auf 1,25V, bei einer 64er 1,356V. Mit einem Biosflash von 56er zu 64er kriegst du die Spannung auf dem HBM rauf und dann damit auch höhere Taktraten.


----------



## smarthardware (7. September 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja die 56 er hat das deutlich bessere P/L Verhältnis wie ich finde.
> Du hast keine 800mv auf dem Speicher anliegen, der Wert regelt die Spannung des HBM NICHT!
> Der Spannungswert beim Speicher produziert nur mist aktuell und bestimmt eher das Boostverhältnis und die Leistungsaufnahem, aber was er genau macht weiß keiner irgendwie aktuell.
> 
> Bei einer 56er ist die Speicherspannung FEST auf 1,25V, bei einer 64er 1,356V. Mit einem Biosflash von 56er zu 64er kriegst du die Spannung auf dem HBM rauf und dann damit auch höhere Taktraten.



Also ich habe ein Strommessgerät für den ganzen PC dran hängen und habe versucht damit zu erkennen, wann die Grafikkarte sinnvoll auf undervolting reagiert. Das nicht wirklich die eingegebenen Werte auch übernommen werden ist mir klar.
Aber ich habe mehrfach getestet, dass meine Karte bei Eingabe von 900mv statt 800mv beim Speicher auf einmal 3-4 Grad wärmer wird und ins Templimit läuft bzw. den Core Clock auch drastisch erniedrigt. Und +10 -15 Watt zieht die Kiste auch mehr. 
Die Treiber sind wirklich noch etwas wirr, kann mir das absolut nicht erklären. Aber das mit dem Bios Flash hört sich gut und sinnig an! Wird man in Zukunft auch ohne Flash die  Speicherspannung variieren können?


----------



## Gurdi (7. September 2017)

Ja die selbe Erfahrung hab ich auch gemacht, das liegt meines wissens nach daran dass bei einem höheren Wert beim Mem das Boostverhalten aggressiver agiert und die Spannung stärker schwankt. 800 erzeugen den geringsten Energieverbrauch. Teste mal 1050 dann siehst du den unterschied deutlich. Pass aber auf das die Karte dann nicht abschmiert wegen dem hohen Boost.

Ich glaube AMD will nicht dass die Speicherspannung geändert wird. Der HBM ist auch nicht ganz unempfindlich, also bei 64er Bios die Temp im Auge berhalten. Über 90 würde ich nicht empfehlen!


----------



## panthex (7. September 2017)

smarthardware schrieb:


> Die Treiber sind wirklich noch etwas wirr, kann mir das absolut nicht erklären. Aber das mit dem Bios Flash hört sich gut und sinnig an! Wird man in Zukunft auch ohne Flash die  Speicherspannung variieren können?



Das ist die Hoffnung, die wir aus Fiji ziehen. Man arbeitet bei overclock.net aktuell an einer Möglichkeit. Vega hat allerdings ein Sicherheitsfeature implementiert, das gemoddete VBIOS erkennt und den Start verzweigert.


----------



## sgdJacksy (7. September 2017)

Vega würde sich sicher um 10% besser verkaufen wenn RUBY auf dem Kühler wäre 

Ist es jetzt schon gelungen eine V56 zu ner V64 zu flashen?


Aber abgesehen davon ist Vega in Österreich äußerst unattraktiv.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (7. September 2017)

Nein.Konnte bisher noch keiner Shader unlocken


----------



## EightFinger (7. September 2017)

Moin Leute, ich wollte euch auch einmal einen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht zu meiner VEGA 64 AC geben, diese hab ich direkt nach Erhalt auf den EK Waterblock umgerüstet. Habe also keine Vergleichswerte zum Referenzkühler.
Ich kann aber sagen das die Karte im Idle nach 1 Stunde auf Raumtemperatur hängt, also um die 21-23 Grad Celsius. OC mäßig habe ich bisher mit den standard Spannungen von 1200mV im P6 und P7 State, ohne Probleme 5% OC gemacht, was 1712Mhz entspricht, dort hin boosted die Karte auch ohne Probleme, den HBM2 habe ich Zeitweise auch auf 1100Mhz laufen gehabt ohne Mucken, akutell lasse ich ihn aber auf 1050Mhz laufen. Zum Undervolt kann ich noch nicht ganz so viel sagen, habe mit dem WattTool nun den P6 und P7 auf 1100Mhz laufen und den standard Takt anliegen, damit boosted die Karte bis ca. 1605Mhz, vielleicht auch etwas mehr ab und zu.
Powertarget ist immer auf +50%. Ich hoffe das die nächsten Treiber das alles noch etwas verbessern, kann aber jetzt schon sagen das die Karte der absolute Renner ist. Wird aktuell im Core maximal 45 Grad und der HBM2 etwas über 50 Grad Celsius warm unter Last und bringt in so gut wie jedem Spiel auf hohen und höchsten Einstellungen in UWQHD zwischen 80-120FPS auf den Bildschirm, ein Traum. 
In der Auflösung ist sie somit in manchen Spielen ca. doppelt so schnell wie meine R9 390 vorher, Respekt!

Wie sieht es bei euch aus, an alle die auf Wasser umgebaut haben, stimmen diese Werte überein?

Mein System:

AMD Ryzen 5 1600X @ 3,925Ghz @H2O
Gigabyte X370 Gaming 5
G.Skill 16GB 3200 CL14
AMD RX  VEGA 64 @H2O
BeQuiet Straight Power 680W
Samsung 840 Evo 120GB
Phanteks Enthoo Luxe
1x240mm (30mm) + 1x420mm (45mm) Radiator
Aquastram Ultimate
Mayhems Pastel White Cooling Liquid
LG 34UMC88P + Acer 24 Zoll Monitor


----------



## arcDaniel (7. September 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nein.Konnte bisher noch keiner Shader unlocken



Jein;

Es gibt erste Berichte, dass aus einer Vega 56 eine 57 wurde. Könnte sein, dass nicht alle Einheiten den Lasercut erhalten haben und so die durch Software deaktivierten wieder Aktiviert werde können.


----------



## Gurdi (7. September 2017)

EightFinger schrieb:


> Moin Leute, ich wollte euch auch einmal einen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht zu meiner VEGA 64 AC geben, diese hab ich direkt nach Erhalt auf den EK Waterblock umgerüstet. Habe also keine Vergleichswerte zum Referenzkühler.
> Ich kann aber sagen das die Karte im Idle nach 1 Stunde auf Raumtemperatur hängt, also um die 21-23 Grad Celsius. OC mäßig habe ich bisher mit den standard Spannungen von 1200mV im P6 und P7 State, ohne Probleme 5% OC gemacht, was 1712Mhz entspricht, dort hin boosted die Karte auch ohne Probleme, den HBM2 habe ich Zeitweise auch auf 1100Mhz laufen gehabt ohne Mucken, akutell lasse ich ihn aber auf 1050Mhz laufen. Zum Undervolt kann ich noch nicht ganz so viel sagen, habe mit dem WattTool nun den P6 und P7 auf 1100Mhz laufen und den standard Takt anliegen, damit boosted die Karte bis ca. 1605Mhz, vielleicht auch etwas mehr ab und zu.
> Powertarget ist immer auf +50%. Ich hoffe das die nächsten Treiber das alles noch etwas verbessern, kann aber jetzt schon sagen das die Karte der absolute Renner ist. Wird aktuell im Core maximal 45 Grad und der HBM2 etwas über 50 Grad Celsius warm unter Last und bringt in so gut wie jedem Spiel auf hohen und höchsten Einstellungen in UWQHD zwischen 80-120FPS auf den Bildschirm, ein Traum.
> In der Auflösung ist sie somit in manchen Spielen ca. doppelt so schnell wie meine R9 390 vorher, Respekt!
> ...



Schau mal hier, da habe ich alles mögliche soweit aufgeschlüsselt. Dort habe ich auch die Spannungswerte grob in reale Spannung "übersetzt", das dürfte dir helfen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ocking-undervolting-thread-2.html#post9017344
Deine 64er Air verwendet maximal 1,15V Spannung. Wenn du mehr möchtest ,musst du aktuell das LC Bios flashen, das hat ein anderes Boostverhalten sowie eine maximale Spannung von 1,2V.
Deine "1100" entsprechen einer Spannung von 1,05v, du hast also aktuell kaum etwas verändert. Deinen jetzigen Takt solltest du mit etwas Glück mit 1V halten können.
Ich empfehle die Mem Spannung auf 800-850 zu setzen, das minimiert den Boost sowie den Verbrauch der Karte, ÄNDERT ABER NIX AN DER SPANNUNG DEINES MEM. Du kannst dann den maximalen Boostwert ruhig deutlich höher stellen, da bleibt dann ein Abstand von rund 80-100Mhz zum eingestellten Takt.
Etwas über meinem Post ist auch der Reghack von Hellm zur Powerlimit Erhöhung. Sehr nützlich auch um Spitzen abzufangen. Die Karte wird fast auf den Mhz genau instabil, da kann man sich schön ran pirschen.

Der HBM hat nach meinern Erfahrungen so etwas wie eine integrierte Abschaltung. Solange du Ihn kühl hälst, kann bei standard Spannung nichts passieren.Wenn er sich verrechnet geht er dadurch in den nächst niedrigeren P State. 50Mhz auf dem HBM machen eine Menge aus, deutlich mehr als auf dem Coreclock!


----------



## vinacis_vivids (7. September 2017)

Wer eine RX Vega 56 abzugeben hat, bitte bei mir per PN melden


----------



## MfDoom (7. September 2017)

EightFinger schrieb:


> Moin Leute, ich wollte euch auch einmal einen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht zu meiner VEGA 64 AC geben, diese hab ich direkt nach Erhalt auf den EK Waterblock umgerüstet. Habe also keine Vergleichswerte zum Referenzkühler.
> Ich kann aber sagen das die Karte im Idle nach 1 Stunde auf Raumtemperatur hängt, also um die 21-23 Grad Celsius. OC mäßig habe ich bisher mit den standard Spannungen von 1200mV im P6 und P7 State, ohne Probleme 5% OC gemacht, was 1712Mhz entspricht, dort hin boosted die Karte auch ohne Probleme, den HBM2 habe ich Zeitweise auch auf 1100Mhz laufen gehabt ohne Mucken, akutell lasse ich ihn aber auf 1050Mhz laufen. Zum Undervolt kann ich noch nicht ganz so viel sagen, habe mit dem WattTool nun den P6 und P7 auf 1100Mhz laufen und den standard Takt anliegen, damit boosted die Karte bis ca. 1605Mhz, vielleicht auch etwas mehr ab und zu.
> Powertarget ist immer auf +50%. Ich hoffe das die nächsten Treiber das alles noch etwas verbessern, kann aber jetzt schon sagen das die Karte der absolute Renner ist. Wird aktuell im Core maximal 45 Grad und der HBM2 etwas über 50 Grad Celsius warm unter Last und bringt in so gut wie jedem Spiel auf hohen und höchsten Einstellungen in UWQHD zwischen 80-120FPS auf den Bildschirm, ein Traum.
> In der Auflösung ist sie somit in manchen Spielen ca. doppelt so schnell wie meine R9 390 vorher, Respekt!
> ...



Ich habe vorhin das LC Bios aufgespielt und ein wenig getestet. Mit dem Kryographics Wasserkühler und einem Mora wird die Karte max 43/49°C warm.
Alle Biosmodi bringen etwas mehr Leistung als die Ref (300 Punkte im Timespy, nur in Turbo bringe es 700 und hebt sie fast auf die 8000 Punkte).

Jetzt lassen sich 1777Mhz und HBM 1100 Mhz im Timespy benchen, im Ref Bios waren es maximal 1752Mhz 1100Mhz. Bringt am Ergebnis aber fast nichts.
Da sie nun höher boostet lässt sie sich die Spannung des Kerns nicht mehr so weit senken ohne Crash bzw. senkt es sofort auch den maximalen Boosttakt. Da habe ich noch nicht viel herumprobiert da ich erst mal das Maximum suchen wollte

Sie lief bis eben ca. 45 Minuten stabil in Battlefield1 (die neuen Maps sind sehr gut ) mit 1720-1730Mhz, eingestellt sind 1752 Mhz (Standard), HBM 1100Mhz und PT +50%
Nett ist auch das Maximum das HWInfo gemessen hat, 1817Mhz  auch wenn es nie anlag wenn ich geschaut habe. Das Foto war im Spiel, am Ende waren es 1817Mhz

Battlefield lief auf Ultra und das gut und stabil, auch wenn es noch nicht stabil genug für Online-Battlefield nach meinem Geschmack ist. Ich habe auch kein Overlay und teste nach meinem Empfinden. FPS habe ich noch gar nicht betrachtet.

Ohne Clockblocker hält meine Karte in Battlefield den Takt nicht sondern dümpelt bei 1100-1300 herum, also checkt den Takt in Spielen. Vega tanzt sowieso unglaublich herum, sie hält nie den Takt genau auf einem Wert wie die Fury es tut. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (7. September 2017)

Setz mal Memspannung auf 800, dann taktet die karte nicht so wild.
Ansonsten geile Werte. Screens von den benches für unsere Pascal Kollegen wären nice


----------



## MfDoom (7. September 2017)

werde ich testen, habs grad bei dir gelesen. 

Bei meiner Karte liess sich auch nur das Performance-Bios (mit Schalter an der Blende) flashen, das Powersafe Bios lässt sich nicht löschen.


----------



## Gurdi (7. September 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> werde ich testen, habs grad bei dir gelesen.
> 
> Bei meiner Karte liess sich auch nur das Performance-Bios (mit Schalter an der Blende) flashen, das Powersafe Bios lässt sich nicht löschen.



Interessant.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (7. September 2017)

> Ansonsten geile Werte. Screens von den benches für unsere Pascal Kollegen wären nice


Als Anreiz eine Pascal 1080er im TimeSpy-Bench & können eure gepimpte 64er-Vegas 8284 GPU-Score erreichen evtl. auch noch überbieten?
Bench wurde gerade absolviert & ist daher taufrisch (Datum/Uhrzeit)...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (7. September 2017)

Cool danke , endlich mal ein frischer Referenzwert. Das wird meine 56er nicht schaffen, dass eher was für die LC 64er hier.


----------



## Duvar (7. September 2017)

Hier habt ihr mal noch ein Wert zum knacken, aber ich denke dazu reicht eine Wasserkühlung nicht 
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd B350 TOMAHAWK ARCTIC (MS-7A34)


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (7. September 2017)

Na na na.... Die (GPU-)Score sollte ja noch halbwegs in Reichweite sein & nicht uneinholbar. So schafft man zumindest keine Anreize. 


*edit:*
Nimm mal noch den WHQL 385.41, denn _da geht noch was_ & zusätzlich wird das Ergebnis dann auch noch akzeptiert....


----------



## Duvar (7. September 2017)

Ok dann mach ich einen neuen Bench mit max UV.

Edit: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd B350 TOMAHAWK ARCTIC (MS-7A34)
Selbe Werte wie in der Signatur (also CPU auch nur 3GHz), nur den Speichertakt habe ich auf +700 angehoben, ausgehend von +400, wie es normalerweise mit meinem schwächsten Profil läuft.
Verbrauch der GPU hat sich meist zwischen 175-200W bewegt.


----------



## Gurdi (7. September 2017)

1080ti dürfte nicht einholbar sein. Aber trotzdem ganz nett. 10,8k ist echt ne wucht.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (7. September 2017)

> Verbrauch der GPU hat sich meist zwischen 175-200W bewegt.


Das ist auch mein Verbrauch lt. OSD mit HWiNFO. Nur im zweiten Grakatest & kurz vor Ende schnellt der Verbrauch auf ~210-220W...


----------



## blautemple (7. September 2017)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hier habt ihr mal noch ein Wert zum knacken, aber ich denke dazu reicht eine Wasserkühlung nicht
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd B350 TOMAHAWK ARCTIC (MS-7A34)



Ich biete 19 Punkte mehr: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-7700K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. STRIX Z270F GAMING


----------



## Duvar (7. September 2017)

Ich habe mal jetzt direkt GPU-Z mitlaufen lassen, also erst Timespy gestartet, dann direkt GPU-Z um den AVG Verbrauch zu sehen.
Bei mir läuft leider erst die olle TimeSpy Demo, unmittelbar nach dem Test hatte ich einen AVG Verbrauch von 50,4% (Power), was 126W wären.
Also ganzer Test, samt CPU Test und Demo GPU Verbrauch 126W, ist aber eigentlich nicht wirklich sinnvoll diese Messung^^


----------



## Gurdi (7. September 2017)

Ich wollt eigentlich aufhören zu benchen heute, aber ich schau auch mal was Max Takt ist bei meiner mit LK.
Jetzt habt Ihr wieder meinen Ehrgeiz geweckt


----------



## blautemple (7. September 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich wollt eigentlich aufhören zu benchen heute, aber ich schau auch mal was Max Takt ist bei meiner mit LK.
> Jetzt habt Ihr wieder meinen Ehrgeiz geweckt



Ich mache das auch nur sporadisch, wenn ich ein Ziel vor Augen habe das ich schlagen kann ^^


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## joylancer (7. September 2017)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Als Anreiz eine Pascal 1080er im TimeSpy-Bench & können eure gepimpte 64er-Vegas 8284 GPU-Score erreichen evtl. auch noch überbieten?
> Bench wurde gerade absolviert & ist daher taufrisch (Datum/Uhrzeit)...
> 
> 
> ...



Biete 7569 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (7. September 2017)

Hab es nochmal mit meinen 24/7 Settings überprüft. Der Verbrauch vom Grafiktest 2 überschreitet bei mir auch mal ~200Watt nur für die GPU & im Grafiktest 1 werden ~180W nicht überschritten. Folglich "nuckelt" Grafiktest 2 einen Tacken mehr & der Verbrauch von der CPU ist äußerst moderat.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*edit:*


> Biete 7569


Für eine 64er? ~8K+ sollte schon drin sein....


----------



## Gurdi (7. September 2017)

Könntet Ihr nen Firestrike und einen Firestrike Ultra von der 1080 nachschieben? Es ist einfacher mit Firestrike sich ran zu kämpfen, vin Timespy hab ich nicht unlocked.  Wenn ich auf max Takt bin, schieb ich natürlich auch noch Timespy nach.


----------



## Duvar (7. September 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich mache das auch nur sporadisch, wenn ich ein Ziel vor Augen habe das ich schlagen kann ^^
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Hier haste noch ein Ziel  : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd B350 TOMAHAWK ARCTIC (MS-7A34)
Läuft bei dir bei Timespy auch erstmal die 5 Minuten Demo, bevor der Test startet^^?
Hab Timespy leider net gekauft und die Demo treibt Temps etc natürlich in die Höhe, denke ohne Demo wäre auf jeden Fall bissl mehr drin.


----------



## chillinmitch (7. September 2017)

17.9.1 ist verfügbar. link


----------



## Gurdi (7. September 2017)

Geil!Super Danke!


----------



## chillinmitch (7. September 2017)

GPUZ 2.4.0 auch.
Da werden auch wieder 224 TMU's und auch die Shader standartmäßig ausgelesen. Wahr wohl nix mit Vega 57,58,59...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MfDoom (7. September 2017)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Als Anreiz eine Pascal 1080er im TimeSpy-Bench & können eure gepimpte 64er-Vegas 8284 GPU-Score erreichen evtl. auch noch überbieten?
> Bench wurde gerade absolviert & ist daher taufrisch (Datum/Uhrzeit)...
> 
> 
> ...



Knapp drüber  

Haste den auch als Link?


----------



## Gurdi (7. September 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Knapp drüber
> 
> Haste den auch als Link?



Nice Bench Doom 
1080 Costum schon mal kassiert


----------



## Gurdi (7. September 2017)

chillinmitch schrieb:


> GPUZ 2.4.0 auch.
> Da werden auch wieder 224 TMU's und auch die Shader standartmäßig ausgelesen. Wahr wohl nix mit Vega 57,58,59...
> 
> 
> ...



Sonst irgendwelche Änderungen Bermerkbar durch den neuen Treiber?
Die Patchnotes lesen sich ja unspektakulät....Bin noch auf Arbeit, kann nicht selbst testen.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (7. September 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Knapp drüber  ...Haste den auch als Link?


Nein, da ich meinen Steam-Account schütze....
Hier ein neuer Anreiz.... Kann eine gepimpte Vega 64er 8435 GPU-Score erreichen oder ggf. überbieten?
Ideal  wäre evtl. auch noch ein Screen während dem Bench, also mit OSD, indem  man noch den ermittelten Verbrauch per HWiNFO sehen könnte. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gurdi schrieb:


> Nice Bench Doom
> 1080 Costum schon mal kassiert


Kassiert kann man die kleine _Steigerung_ natürlich auch nennen & es "schimpft" sich Custom.


----------



## joylancer (8. September 2017)

Hab mir gerade das LC64 Bios geflasht, aber egal was ich einstelle, jedesmal crasht das system beim starten von TimeSpy. Evtl Netzteil zu schwach? (700W BQ PP9)


----------



## Gurdi (8. September 2017)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Nein, da ich meinen Steam-Account schütze....
> Hier ein neuer Anreiz.... Kann eine gepimpte Vega 64er 8435 GPU-Score erreichen oder ggf. überbieten?
> Ideal  wäre evtl. auch noch ein Screen während dem Bench, also mit OSD, indem  man noch den ermittelten Verbrauch per HWiNFO sehen könnte.
> 
> ...



Hast ja recht
Kannst das als prophylaktischen Seitenhieb betrachten für das einfordern von Verbauchswerten ^^
Vega misst man am besten übrigens mit GPU Z + addieren des Memverbauchs. Das ergibt bei mir zumindest bisher die plausibelsten Werte. Dort kannst du dann vorm benchlauf anschalten und einfach auf Max anzeigen stellen. Dann kann keiner Peaks wegschummeln.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (8. September 2017)

Bei Überlast würde wohl eher eine Komplettabschaltung erfolgen. Ich denke eher mal, liegt an der Graka & diese sind ja nicht "alle gleich"....


----------



## Gurdi (8. September 2017)

joylancer schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade das LC64 Bios geflasht, aber egal was ich einstelle, jedesmal crasht das system beim starten von TimeSpy. Evtl Netzteil zu schwach? (700W BQ PP9)



Nein dein Netzteil ist nicht zu schwach, das boostverhalten des LC Bios erfordert etwas Fingerspitzengefühl.
Mem auf 800 einstellen und konservative Taktraten einstellen zu beginn. Dann erst rauf, spannung manuell auf 1100 setzen. damit du mit 1,05v startest.

Das sollte dann klappen. Hast du den Treiber neu aufgesetzt?


----------



## MfDoom (8. September 2017)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Nein, da ich meinen Steam-Account schütze....


Nette Ausrede


----------



## joylancer (8. September 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nein dein Netzteil ist nicht zu schwach, das boostverhalten des LC Bios erfordert etwas Fingerspitzengefühl.
> Mem auf 800 einstellen und konservative Taktraten einstellen zu beginn. Dann erst rauf, spannung manuell auf 1100 setzen. damit du mit 1,05v startest.
> 
> Das sollte dann klappen. Hast du den Treiber neu aufgesetzt?



Danke, dann kann ich am WE mal etwas "testen" 
Treiber wird dann komplett neu aufgesetzt, hatte den letzten (heute) "einfach" drüber gebügelt.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (8. September 2017)

@MfDoom
Das ist keine Ausrede. Ich möchte einfach nicht, dass man meinen "Steam-Nick" sieht. Was benötigst Du sonst noch?
Meine Hardware wird im zweiten Bild übrigens auch noch aufgelistet. Ich würde eher mal vorschlagen, überbiete Du mal mit deiner gepimpten Vega die *8435* GPU-Score....


----------



## MfDoom (8. September 2017)

keinen juckt dein Steamnick. Oder juckt dich meiner? Ist Btw nicht mein SteamNick sondern ein Alias


----------



## Gurdi (8. September 2017)

Editiert weil falsch.


----------



## arcDaniel (8. September 2017)

Radeon-Software-Crimson-ReLive-Edition-17.9.1-Release-Notes


----------



## DaHell63 (8. September 2017)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> @MfDoom
> Das ist keine Ausrede. Ich möchte einfach nicht, dass man meinen "Steam-Nick" sieht. Was benötigst Du sonst noch?
> Meine Hardware wird im zweiten Bild übrigens auch noch aufgelistet. Ich würde eher mal vorschlagen, überbiete Du mal mit deiner gepimpten Vega die *8435* GPU-Score....



Ist ja dein gutes Recht................., aber dann darf man seinen Nick auch nicht angeben.
Dauert gerade mal 2 Min. um dein Ergebnis in der 3DMark Datenbank zu finden.
Dein Ergebnis stimmt auf alle Fälle.


----------



## Illithide (8. September 2017)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Nein, da ich meinen Steam-Account schütze....
> Hier ein neuer Anreiz.... Kann eine gepimpte Vega 64er 8435 GPU-Score erreichen oder ggf. überbieten?
> Ideal  wäre evtl. auch noch ein Screen während dem Bench, also mit OSD, indem  man noch den ermittelten Verbrauch per HWiNFO sehen könnte.
> 
> ...



Wenn Ihr auf Längenvergleiche steht, pobiert mal Superposition aus. 
1080p extreme, wer sich an seiner Vega freuen möchte oder 4k optimized, wer's etwas realistischer mag. Warnung: 8k optimized sollte man sich als Veganer allerdings nicht mehr antun oder jedenfalls keinen Blick auf die Scorelist werfen.

Imho schon ein schönes Stück Hardware, diese Vega.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (8. September 2017)

@MfDoom
Mich juckt nur deine GPU-Score & sonst nix.^^
8435 ist "der Maßstab" für deine Vega und ob Du das per Bildchen oder Link erreichst ist mir Jacke wie Hose. Ich monier ja auch nicht, dass dein Grakatreiber nicht akzeptiert wurde. 

@Illithide
Alle drei, also 1080p/4K & 8K, sind von mir im "Benchmarkthread" hinterlegt. Ich denke mal, mit dem aktuellstem WHQL (385.41) könnte ich die Ergebnisse noch leicht verbessern, aber ich hab ehrlich gesagt kein Bock.^^


> Imho schon ein schönes Stück Hardware, diese Vega.


Ansichtssache, aber endlich gibt es von AMD eine entsprechende Alternative & das ist immerhin besser als nix.... oder wenn die Leistungsspitze von AMD immer noch auf Fury-Niveau "verharren würde"....


----------



## MfDoom (8. September 2017)

Ein sehr schönes Stück Hardware. War inklusive Waküblock 200€ Billiger als ich erwartet habe und sie geht ab wie ein hungriges Schnitzel.
Meine Maßstäbe setze ich mir selbst, für mich nicht die Welt unter wenn ich einen Wert im Benchmark nicht erreiche  Immerhin sind mir meine Steam-Namen nicht peinlich 

Gestern passierte noch etwas kurioses, Battlefield lief ein paar Minuten mit unglaublichen 1770Mhz und das Messgerät zeigte dabei 350W Verbrauch. Der Tip von Gurdi mit Memspannung auf 800Mhz ist auf jeden Fall Interessant. Auch wenn das wohl ein Bug war. FPS-Zähler hab ich leider nicht aktiv gehabt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MfDoom (8. September 2017)

doppelpost


----------



## DaHell63 (8. September 2017)

Illithide schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr auf Längenvergleiche steht, pobiert mal Superposition aus.
> 1080p extreme, wer sich an seiner Vega freuen möchte oder 4k optimized, wer's etwas realistischer mag. Warnung: 8k optimized sollte man sich als Veganer allerdings nicht mehr antun oder jedenfalls keinen Blick auf die Scorelist werfen.
> 
> Imho schon ein schönes Stück Hardware, diese Vega.



Während Vega in 1080p extreme durchaus super Ergebnisse erreichen kann, hat Vega ab 4K optimized m.M.n  in* diesem* Benchmark keine Chance die GTX 1080 zu schlagen.
http://saved.im/mja5otc5mng1/04-09-_2017_14-53-00.jpg
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - UNIGINE 2 Superposition Benchmark

und hier das 4K optimized Ergebniss von @SuddenDeathStgt
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-superposition-superposition_4k_optimized.png


----------



## Apfelringo (8. September 2017)

Ist es eigentlich normal dass in Bf1 der Tackt so stark schwankt ?  zwischen 1300 und 1500 ist alles dabei. Im Witcher bleibt der Tackt stabil auf  1500 +/- 20/30mhz.
EDIT:
Hat sich erledigt, ich musste die Spannung wieder reduzieren, Wattman macht einen echt wahnsinnig.


----------



## Nordbadener (8. September 2017)

Habe mir rein interessehalber eine XFX Vega 56 gekauft. Die Karte kam gestern Abend an und macht einen guten, wertigen Eindruck.

Nach dem Einbau habe ich noch zwei Stunden Battlefield 1 in FHD/60Hz gespielt. 90 Minuten mit Bios 1 Balanced und danach noch mal 30 Minuten mit Bios 2 Powersave. Überraschenderweise durfte ich feststellen, dass die Vega 56 mit beiden Bios-Einstellungen leiser ist, wie die zuvor verbaute MSI RX480 GamingX 8GB mit Werkseinstellung.

Ich bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen, mit der Vega den teuersten Fön meines Lebens gekauft zu haben. 
Warum die Vega bei BF1 so leise ist? Keine Ahnung, ob das an der mickrigen FHD/60Hz-Auflösung, an BF1 oder vielleicht am neuen Treiber 17.9.1 liegt.
Im Desktopbetrieb dagegen kommt mir mein System jetzt etwas lauter vor, wie vor dem Umbau.

 Wenn`s klappt, werde ich die Vega 56 am Wochenende weiter testen. Mein erster Eindruck sagt mir, die Vega bleibt drin.


----------



## Schnoopy12345 (8. September 2017)

Ich habe gestern auch 3x kontrolliert ob der Lüfter wirklich läuft. Hatte vorher eine GTX970 G1 Gaming. Die Referenz Vega ist leiser, habe zuerst paar Mal Timespy laufen lassen und danach bf1 gespielt. War und bin sehr positiv erstaunt.


----------



## arcDaniel (8. September 2017)

Die Leistung ist mit dem Treiber 17.9.1 gleich geblieben, allerdings sind 2 erhebliche Bugs behoben worden, was mich sehr freut. 

Vega läuft richtig super bei mir. Was die Leistung angeht scheint meine noch durch das Power Limit begrenzt zu werden, weshalb ich überlege das LC Bios zu flashen, das dortige Temp-Limit kann mir mit der Wasserkühlung ja egal sein. Zum anderen, habe ich bis dato die Leistung noch nicht wirklich benötigt.

Was mir etwas Angst mach ist, dass ich bereits von Problemen beim Zurück flashen gelesen habe; Frage ist hier halt nur, ob es tatsächlich Probleme gibt oder dieses vor dem Schirm sass.

Edit:
AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. CROSSHAIR VI HERO


----------



## dooli (8. September 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Gestern passierte noch etwas kurioses, Battlefield lief ein paar Minuten mit unglaublichen 1770Mhz und das Messgerät zeigte dabei 350W Verbrauch. Der Tip von Gurdi mit Memspannung auf 800Mhz ist auf jeden Fall Interessant. Auch wenn das wohl ein Bug war. FPS-Zähler hab ich leider nicht aktiv gehabt.



hätte sowas ähnliches mit diablo.
allerdings hatte ich 1800-1900 mhz.  

konnte es aber auch nicht replizieren und der stromverbrauch war normal. also denke ich das es einfach nur ein bug ist der manchmal auftreten kann.
die karte läuft da dann auch ins fps target und drosselt den takt auf ~900 mhz.  vll hat der sensor dafür einfach nen höheren wert erwartet und den takt verdoppelt.

nen anderen ähnlichen effekt habe ich wenn der takt normal angezeigt wird. da steigt er regelmäßig auf 1300 mhz was dafür sorgt das der lüfter panikartig hochdreht. der verbrauch bleibt auch dabei gleich.
ein wenig nervig da die karte da sonst schon recht ruhig ist in dem spiel. aber kann trotzdem meine wasserkühlung kaum erwarten


----------



## dooli (8. September 2017)

Nordbadener schrieb:


> Nach dem Einbau habe ich noch zwei Stunden Battlefield 1 in FHD/60Hz gespielt. 90 Minuten mit Bios 1 Balanced und danach noch mal 30 Minuten mit Bios 2 Powersave. Überraschenderweise durfte ich feststellen, dass die Vega 56 mit beiden Bios-Einstellungen leiser ist, wie die zuvor verbaute MSI RX480 GamingX 8GB mit Werkseinstellung.



die 56 bläst die warme luft ja direkt raus während die 480 die luft in deinem gehäuse ganz schnell aufheizen kann bei unzureichender belüftung.
also klingt das jetzt für mich als hättest du im gehäuse nicht genügend belüftung oder der luftstrom verläuft unvorteilhaft.

meine 56 ist deutlich lauter als meine vorherige gigabyte 480. 
wobei ich auch eigentlich erwartet hatte das der referenzkühler nochmals deutlich lauter ist.


----------



## Gurdi (8. September 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Ein sehr schönes Stück Hardware. War inklusive Waküblock 200€ Billiger als ich erwartet habe und sie geht ab wie ein hungriges Schnitzel.
> Meine Maßstäbe setze ich mir selbst, für mich nicht die Welt unter wenn ich einen Wert im Benchmark nicht erreiche  Immerhin sind mir meine Steam-Namen nicht peinlich
> 
> Gestern passierte noch etwas kurioses, Battlefield lief ein paar Minuten mit unglaublichen 1770Mhz und das Messgerät zeigte dabei 350W Verbrauch. Der Tip von Gurdi mit Memspannung auf 800Mhz ist auf jeden Fall Interessant. Auch wenn das wohl ein Bug war. FPS-Zähler hab ich leider nicht aktiv gehabt.
> ...



Das war kein Bug mein Freund.
Ich hab nämlich das selbe gestern auch gehabt, du hast den Treiber geupdatet vermute ich mal?

Ich hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt einen Benchmark laufen


----------



## Gurdi (8. September 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Die Leistung ist mit dem Treiber 17.9.1 gleich geblieben, allerdings sind 2 erhebliche Bugs behoben worden, was mich sehr freut.
> 
> Vega läuft richtig super bei mir. Was die Leistung angeht scheint meine noch durch das Power Limit begrenzt zu werden, weshalb ich überlege das LC Bios zu flashen, das dortige Temp-Limit kann mir mit der Wasserkühlung ja egal sein. Zum anderen, habe ich bis dato die Leistung noch nicht wirklich benötigt.
> 
> ...



Also ich hatte keine Probleme beim zurückflashen, ich habe aber auch nie das alte Bios wieder drauf geworfen sondern immer wieder andere 64er Bios varianten von techpowerup.

Also prinzipiell hatte ich da keine Probleme. Du kannst aber auch einfach den Reghack von Hellm nehmen auf Seite 2 im OC Thread. Ist ein doppelclick und lässt sich problemlos entfernen auf Wunsch. Danach gibts kein Powerlimit mehr 

Der neue Treiber bringt übrigens schon noch mehr, die Auslastung der Karte ist jetzt konstanter auf dem selben Niveau sowie die Spannung ist insbesondere in niedrigeren Regionen deutlich konstanter. Ich kann mit dem neuen Treiber noch weiter undervolten.

Ich hab übrigens gestern meinen Bechmarkrun gestartet mit meiner 56er, ich muss aber leider feststellen dass ich Powerlimitiert bin 
Nicht von der Karte her, sondern von meinem Netzteil aus. Mein BeQuiet P5 600W schafft die 1,2v nicht im Firestrike....


----------



## arcDaniel (8. September 2017)

Ja von Netzteil leister hier mein Seasonic Platinum 860 sehr gute Dienste [emoji16] 

Ich muss es einfach wiederholen, je länger ich mit meiner Vega herumspiele, je mehr weiss ich sie zu schätzen.

Einfach Schade, dass AMD mit ihrem schlechten Markething die Karte in das falsche Licht gerückt hat und nun die Hater extrem motiviert am Werke sind...




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nordbadener (8. September 2017)

> die 56 bläst die warme luft ja direkt raus während die 480 die luft in  deinem gehäuse ganz schnell aufheizen kann bei unzureichender belüftung.
> also klingt das jetzt für mich als hättest du im gehäuse nicht genügend belüftung oder der luftstrom verläuft unvorteilhaft.
> 
> meine 56 ist deutlich lauter als meine vorherige gigabyte 480.
> wobei ich auch eigentlich erwartet hatte das der referenzkühler nochmals deutlich lauter ist.



Nö, Lüftung und Luftstrom sind optimal. Mein Corsair Carbide Midi-Tower ist mit drei Bequit-Silentwings bestückt und meine Ryzen-CPU kühlt eher, als etwas zu erwärmen.
[url]http://www.arlt.com/Hardware/PC-Komponenten/Gehaeuse/Corsair-Carbide-Series-SPEC-01-Midi-Tower.html

[/URL]


----------



## Gurdi (8. September 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ja von Netzteil leister hier mein Seasonic Platinum 860 sehr gute Dienste [emoji16]
> 
> Ich muss es einfach wiederholen, je länger ich mit meiner Vega herumspiele, je mehr weiss ich sie zu schätzen.
> 
> ...



Hast recht.  Die Karte kann auch sehr sparsam sein. Ich hab Verbauch bei Timespy von 360 Watt Gesamtsystem, das ist sehr beeindruckend. Das ganze bei einem Takt von 1487Mhz.
Ich mach mal einen Silent/Low Power Profil demnächst hier rein für andere.

Der neue Treiber sorgt übrigens dafür dass die karte endlich korrekt in den Spromsparmodus geht im idle, auch nach dem starten einer 3D Anwendung. Das wurde also offenbar gefixt.

Auch stürzt die Karte bei benchen nicht mehr komplett ab wie vorher wenn diese instabil wird, sondern lediglich der Treiber stürzt ab. Zur Nutzung des erweiterten Powerlimits via reghack muss man trotzdem neu starten da die Leistungsaufnahme sich nach einem Absturz nicht mehr wieder regeln lässt(bzw. er übernimmt die Einstellungen nicht mehr)


----------



## Pasta319 (8. September 2017)

Kurze Frage zum Reghack. 
Muss man den nur ein mal machen oder immer wieder wenn man den Treiberupdatet? 
Ist das PL dann praktisch unbegrenzt? 
Taktraten kann ich dann aber trotzdem noch im Wattman einstellen oder?


----------



## Gurdi (8. September 2017)

Pasta319 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zum Reghack.
> Muss man den nur ein mal machen oder immer wieder wenn man den Treiberupdatet?
> Ist das PL dann praktisch unbegrenzt?
> Taktraten kann ich dann aber trotzdem noch im Wattman einstellen oder?




Einmal reicht, der hat erst einmal nix mit der Treiberversion zu tun sondern ist quasi wie vom Bios hinterlegt, nur nicht so mächtig.
Ja das PL ist dann quasi unbegrenzt, mehr als 1,2V gehen eh nicht akuell und dabei Verbraucht die Karte dann irgendwas bis rauf auf 400Watt. Die gehen durch mit dem Hack.
Ja, du kannst weiterhin alles Manuell einstellen, auch das Powerlimit. Nur ist 0%jetzt halb wesentlich mehr.
Passt aber bitte auf das Ihr keine Überlast auf euer Netzteil bringt! Vor allem wenn Ihr keine Premiummarke habt da!

Hier noch meine Bechnwerte bei einem realen Takt von max. 1667Mhz. Mein Netzteil limitiert mich leider für weitere Tests und ich will keine überlast provozieren für nen Benchrun.
Trotzdem ganz ansehnlich für ne 400Euro Karte
Im Timespy fehlen mir wohl schlicht die Shader der 64er. Ich denke aber die Werte zeigen durchaus auf dass die Werte von Gamernexus nicht unrealistisch sind und durchaus auch kein Einzelfall. Mit mehr HBM geht da sicher noch mehr.
Ich hab im Firestrike immerhin den Wert von gamernexus geschlagen, eine Evga 1080 SC2 kommt @Stock auf 22800. 

Eine 56er Vega kann also schneller rechnen als eine Costum 1080 @ Stock und teilweise sogar schneller als eine 1080 manuell OC.

Zu bedenken wäre auch noch dass die Karte selbst bei hoher 4k last Ihren Takt konstant hält, ich sehe also in 4k durchaus sogar noch deutlichere Vorteile.


----------



## Pasta319 (8. September 2017)

Danke das ist dann echt eine gute Lösung. 
Wie ist das dann mit der Garantie?  
Ist die dann komplett weg bei diesem Hack?  
Oder nur bei OC Unfällen an denen man selber Schuld ist?


----------



## Gurdi (8. September 2017)

Pasta319 schrieb:


> Danke das ist dann echt eine gute Lösung.
> Wie ist das dann mit der Garantie?
> Ist die dann komplett weg bei diesem Hack?
> Oder nur bei OC Unfällen an denen man selber Schuld ist?



Das kann niemand feststellen würde ich mal behaupte. Du änderst ja nichts in der Karte selbst, sondern lediglich in deiner Registry.


----------



## bath92 (8. September 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich hab übrigens gestern meinen Bechmarkrun gestartet mit meiner 56er, ich muss aber leider feststellen dass ich Powerlimitiert bin
> Nicht von der Karte her, sondern von meinem Netzteil aus. Mein BeQuiet P5 600W schafft die 1,2v nicht im Firestrike....



Vorweg, ich will eigentlich nicht ständig auf dem Thema Netzteil rumreiten, aber ich hoffe du hast dich hier verschrieben?
Für den Fall, dass du dich hier nicht verschrieben hast solltest du dir echt was Neues zulegen.
Selbst der Nachfolger (P6) ist laut Geizhals aus dem Jahr 2005 und mit einer modernen Grafikarte total überfordert.


----------



## Pasta319 (8. September 2017)

Ist das ganze Anfänger freundlich?  
Du hattest doch mal eine Art Einleitung gepostet vor sehr vielen Seiten. 

Wenn ich die Karte unter Wasser setze und diesen Hack anwende bringt mir doch eine Custom auch nichts oder?  Die werden wahrscheinlich auch nur ein etwas höheres PL haben oder?  

Da ist es wohl am sinnvollsten die Referenz zu nehmen. Den Kühler gibts schon und sie wird wohl billiger sein als jede Custom.


----------



## Gurdi (8. September 2017)

Pasta319 schrieb:


> Ist das ganze Anfänger freundlich?
> Du hattest doch mal eine Art Einleitung gepostet vor sehr vielen Seiten.
> 
> Wenn ich die Karte unter Wasser setze und diesen Hack anwende bringt mir doch eine Custom auch nichts oder?  Die werden wahrscheinlich auch nur ein etwas höheres PL haben oder?
> ...



Hier haste: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ocking-undervolting-thread-2.html#post9017344

Ein paar Posts drüber sind die Reghacks von Hellm. Den 64er MorePower runterladen, doppelklick auf die reg und neustarten. Fertig.

Die Referenz ist erstklassig verarbeitet die VRMS sind das beste was Gamernexus und Co. je auf einer Referenzkarte gesehen habe. Du kannst da geschmeidige 400Watt durchwuppen wenn du lustig bist, das macht dem Board gar nichts. Außerdem hast du Dualbios, es weiss keiner ob die Customs ebenfalls damit ausgestattet sein werden.

Wenn du also auf Wakü umbaust und selbst hand anlegst, dürfte die Referenz erste Wahl sein. Mit Glück kriegst du Sie in ein paar Tagen nochmal für rund 405 Euro.


----------



## Apfelringo (8. September 2017)

Hat einer ne Ahnung warum meine Vega 56 auf der stock frequenz ihren Takt halten kann ( ca 1500 ) aber bei manueller Einstellung nicht?
Also wenn ich beispielsweise 1600 eingebe, geht die Karte nur bis ca 1450.


----------



## Gurdi (8. September 2017)

Spannung vom Core beeinflusst direkt den Takt, Spannung runter zieht den takt mit runter.
Die mespannung kann als taktgeber verwendet werden, hoher wert =nah an den eingestellten Wert booste, niedriger Wert =konstanter Takt weit unterhalb des eingestellten.
Einfach mit dem takt weiter rauf, das GAP ist normal.


----------



## freezer255 (8. September 2017)

Hey Leute,würde mir eigentlich gerne die Referenz Karte holen. Nur anscheinend fiepen die Leds der Auslastungsanzeige so stark. Ist das  bei allen Karten der Fall ?


----------



## Gurdi (8. September 2017)

freezer255 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,würde mir eigentlich gerne die Referenz Karte holen. Nur anscheinend fiepen die Leds der Auslastungsanzeige so stark. Ist das  bei allen Karten der Fall ?



Kannst du ausschalten an der Karte selbst ist ein Schalter.


----------



## Pasta319 (8. September 2017)

Wie groß ist der Unterschied zwischen der 56er und der 64er. 
Lohnt sich da der Aufpreis überhaupt (wenn man von der UVP mit 100€ unterschied ausgeht) 

Eigentlich wollte ich schon gerne das Topmodel
kaufen aber alle bevorzugen die 56er... 
Bin mir da im moment unsicher.

Edit:
Wie sind eigentlich so die Erfahrungen mit Spulenfiepen?  
Meine RX 480 Red Devil ist ganz schlimm...


----------



## Gurdi (8. September 2017)

Spulenfiepen ist in ladescrrens hörbar, sonst nicht. Zumindest mit LK, kann sein dass man es mit LC besser hört.

Da ist Geschmackssache, ich habdas Gefühl die 64er macht sich noch mit weiteren Treiberverbesserungen. Die 56er ist aber P/L mäßig die bessere Wahl aktuell.


----------



## DaniPC26 (8. September 2017)

Die 64er gibts wieder für 499€ im Mindstar von XFX und MSI.


----------



## Illithide (8. September 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Spulenfiepen ist in ladescrrens hörbar, sonst nicht. Zumindest mit LK, kann sein dass man es mit LC besser hört.
> 
> Da ist Geschmackssache, ich habdas Gefühl die 64er macht sich noch mit weiteren Treiberverbesserungen. Die 56er ist aber P/L mäßig die bessere Wahl aktuell.



Wenn Du keine Scheu hast, Dir ein 64er-Bios auf die 56er zu flashen, rate ich Dir, die 100 Euro für nen Moni oder sonstwas aufzuheben. Ich habe mir aus ähnlichen Gründen wie Du sie nennst eine 64er geholt. Unter Wasser gesetzt und mit dem LC-Bios schafft Sie es kaum, sich nennenswert von einer getunten 56er abzusetzen. <10%, der Vorteil würde ich grob schätzen anhand der Bench-Daten, die Gurdi&Co. so posten. Das kann sich mit Treiberpflege später ggf.  noch ändern, Stand heute bin ich bezüglich meiner 64er aber etwas ernüchtert.


----------



## Pasta319 (8. September 2017)

Ich vermute,  dass AMD die 64er noch irgendwie verbessern wird bzw.  muss. 

Naja aber 10% sind 10%.
Bei FHD 144FPS und hohen Settings kann das schon helfen. 

Ich kann mich nicht zwischen P/L kaufen und Enthusiast sein entscheiden


----------



## Illithide (8. September 2017)

Pasta319 schrieb:


> Ich vermute,  dass AMD die 64er noch irgendwie verbessern wird bzw.  muss.
> 
> Naja aber 10% sind 10%.
> Bei FHD 144FPS und hohen Settings kann das schon helfen.
> ...



FineWine Technology? Ich gehe ja auch davon aus, dass über die Zeit einiges nachgeschoben wird. Glaskugel bleibt es aber eben doch.


----------



## freezer255 (8. September 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Kannst du ausschalten an der Karte selbst ist ein Schalter.



Ja ich weiss aber es sieht doch so cool aus  
 Also habt ihr das alle das die Auslastungs-Leds so fiepen ?


----------



## Pasta319 (8. September 2017)

Bei 499€ werde ich zuschlagen. 
Leider habe ich den Moment verpasst...


----------



## drstoecker (8. September 2017)

freezer255 schrieb:


> Ja ich weiss aber es sieht doch so cool aus
> Also habt ihr das alle das die Auslastungs-Leds so fiepen ?


Das ausschalten bringt nix und es fiept weiter. Mal sehen wie es sich anhört wenn alles mit der wakü in mein Gehäuse eingezogen ist. Hatte es bisher nur auf dem benchtable. Mit dem ekwb natürlich auffälliger als mit dem Luftkühler!


----------



## hugo-03 (8. September 2017)

muss dazu sagen das es ein 24/7 wert ist und theoretisch mehr drin wäre gegen ziemlich viel Spannung  

AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. CROSSHAIR VI HERO

AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. CROSSHAIR VI HERO


----------



## Pasta319 (8. September 2017)

Konnte gerade noch für 499€ zugreifen. 
Bin recht zufrieden,  da es immerhin die UVP ist.


----------



## Gurdi (8. September 2017)

Pasta319 schrieb:


> Konnte gerade noch für 499€ zugreifen.
> Bin recht zufrieden,  da es immerhin die UVP ist.



Sauber, für den Preis ein Super Deal.


----------



## freezer255 (9. September 2017)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Das ausschalten bringt nix und es fiept weiter. Mal sehen wie es sich anhört wenn alles mit der wakü in mein Gehäuse eingezogen ist. Hatte es bisher nur auf dem benchtable. Mit dem ekwb natürlich auffälliger als mit dem Luftkühler!



Ok,dann ist das bei dir aber einfach Spulenfiepen und hat nichts mit den LED`s zu tun oder ?


----------



## drstoecker (9. September 2017)

Genau so sieht es aus.


----------



## arcDaniel (9. September 2017)

Also ich habe jetzt mal meine Vega etwas falten gelassen, was an sich ein super Stresstest ist. Naja 1700mhz sogar mit den möglich eingestelltenen 1.2V (HWiNFO 1.15V) entstehen Fehler. Auch wenn ich bist jetzt mit keinem Game oder Benchmark Probleme hatte, so kann ich bei mir 1700mhz trotzdem nicht als Rockstable erreichen.


----------



## panthex (9. September 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Naja 1700mhz sogar mit den möglich eingestelltenen 1.2V (HWiNFO 1.15V) entstehen Fehler.



Hast du es mal mit der Spannungsregelung auf "Auto" versucht? Die zieht sich bei mir noch mehr, als manuell eingestellt.


----------



## Pasta319 (9. September 2017)

Weiß jemand von euch ob man bei MSI noch Garantie hat nach einem Kühlerwechsel? 

Wie siehts bei einem WLP tausch aus?  
Meistens ist die ja totaler Müll.


----------



## arcDaniel (9. September 2017)

Pasta319 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von euch ob man bei MSI noch Garantie hat nach einem Kühlerwechsel?
> 
> Wie siehts bei einem WLP tausch aus?
> Meistens ist die ja totaler Müll.



Ich zitiere mich dann mal selber:



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Also um das Thema mal wieder in Erinnerung zu bringen;
> Garantie ist eine freiwillige Leistung zwichen Hersteller und Kunde, hier können also auch ein Kühlerwechsel einen solchen "Vertragsbruch" bedeuten.
> Jedoch gibt es eine Gesetzliche Gewährleistung, an welche sich der Händler halten muss.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gurdi (9. September 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Also ich habe jetzt mal meine Vega etwas falten gelassen, was an sich ein super Stresstest ist. Naja 1700mhz sogar mit den möglich eingestelltenen 1.2V (HWiNFO 1.15V) entstehen Fehler. Auch wenn ich bist jetzt mit keinem Game oder Benchmark Probleme hatte, so kann ich bei mir 1700mhz trotzdem nicht als Rockstable erreichen.



Was zeigt dir GPU Z an wenn du 1200 einstellst?


----------



## yummycandy (9. September 2017)

Guckt mal: Zum Potential der Stromspar-Modi von Radeon RX Vega.


----------



## yummycandy (9. September 2017)

Pasta319 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von euch ob man bei MSI noch Garantie hat nach einem Kühlerwechsel?
> 
> Wie siehts bei einem WLP tausch aus?
> Meistens ist die ja totaler Müll.



Eventuell hilft euch das weiter:



> Bei MSI gibt es eine weitere interessante Einschränkung: Der neue Kühler muss mindestens die gleiche Kühlleistung wie der Originalkühler aufweisen. Das Verbauen von passiven Kühlern führt folglich nahezu immer zum Verlust der Garantie. Ebenfalls zu beachten:


Grafikkarten: Garantiebedingungen von Abwicklung bis Kuhlerwechsel - ComputerBase


----------



## freezer255 (9. September 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Wenn Vega an seine PT Grenze schlägt, flackert die Letzte LED anstatt einfach an zu bleiben, und das macht deutlich zirpende Geräusche. Ich habe deshalb das Tacho bereits ausgeschaltet.



Habt ihr das alle ? Und wie unangenehm ist das Geräusch  ? 
Würde die Leds nämlich gerne anlassen.


----------



## chillinmitch (9. September 2017)

Bezüglich der Nachfrage wegen dem Kühlerwechsel bei der RX Vega.
Ich möchte nochmals darauf hinweisen, das diese Tabelle nicht dem aktuellen Stand entspricht.
Gewissheit schaftt nur die direkte Nachfrage beim jeweiligen Hersteller.
Nach allem was ich weiss, wurde bisher jede Nachfrage negativ beantwortet.


----------



## arcDaniel (9. September 2017)

panthex schrieb:


> Hast du es mal mit der Spannungsregelung auf "Auto" versucht? Die zieht sich bei mir noch mehr, als manuell eingestellt.



Danke für den Tipp, versuche es


----------



## Gurdi (9. September 2017)

freezer255 schrieb:


> Habt ihr das alle ? Und wie unangenehm ist das Geräusch  ?
> Würde die Leds nämlich gerne anlassen.



Mich stört es nicht., bzw höre es auch nicht in meinem Gehäuse. Ich höre nur zirpen wenn ich in nem Loadscreen hänge.


----------



## Apfelringo (9. September 2017)

Schon erstaunlich wie meine 56er bei BF1 auf Ultra mit 60fps cap erstmal den takt runterregelt während meine 1060 nicht mal 60 fps geschaft hat.
Ich war schon skeptisch ob mir der Performancegewinn überhaupt so stark auffällt.


----------



## Nordbadener (9. September 2017)

Meine 56ér läuft auf Bios2 im Powersave-Modus. BF1 läuft butterweich bei meiner FullHD-Auflösung 60Hz. Die Karte ist dabei sehr leise. Die Vorgänger-Karte MSI RX480 GamingX 8GB war hier deutlich lauter. Ich hätte das vor dem Kauf nicht für möglich gehalten. Bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Pasta319 (9. September 2017)

Die HIS 64 ist gerade bei 499€.

Ich ärgere mich,  dass meine MSI kein Radeonpack hat... 
Stornieren kann ich nicht mehr sonst würde ich nur eine Gutschrift bekommen statt mein Geld zurück.


----------



## Fameous83 (9. September 2017)

Die 499€ Angebote sind wirklich verlockend. Würde mich aber noch mehr über 399€ für eine 56er freuen. Ich bleibe vorerst stark und schau mir das ganze noch etwas an.


----------



## DaniPC26 (9. September 2017)

An alle die Interesse an einem Umbau ihrer Vega haben: Hab ein deutsches Video gefunden in der die Vega mit einem Morprheus 2 kombiniert wurde
YouTube

Hier habe ich noch einen Beitrag gefunden:
[Sammelthread] AMD RX VEGA Sammelthread + FAQ - Seite 8
Der Besitzer hat die die Referenzkarte umgebaut und einen Teil davon als Baseplate genutzt um den VRM etc. zu kühlen. Ich finde, dass es eine gute Idee ist,ABER die Garantie geht natürlich verloren, weil die Karte mechanisch bearbeitet wurde.
Hier ein paar Bilder von dem Umbau von why_me : VEGA - Album on Imgur


----------



## BloodySuicide (9. September 2017)

Flüssigmetall aufm DIE 
Der Junge wird noch viel Spaß haben


----------



## hugo-03 (9. September 2017)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Flüssigmetall aufm DIE
> Der Junge wird noch viel Spaß haben



habe ich auch und wo soll das Problem sein ? was ich anders gemacht habe, besser verteilt und die Transitorien oder was das ist mit Wärmeleitpaste isoliert (muss nicht leiten sein)


----------



## hugo-03 (10. September 2017)

beim mir war viel rumgespringe in den P-Stats bei BF 1 ich habe jetzt MEM-Spannung auf Auto läuft deutlich besser


----------



## BloodySuicide (10. September 2017)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> habe ich auch und wo soll das Problem sein ? was ich anders gemacht habe, besser verteilt und die Transitorien oder was das ist mit Wärmeleitpaste isoliert (muss nicht leiten sein)



Das Entfernen wird lustig.


XFX Vega64 ist für 499€ beim Mindstar


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (10. September 2017)

Kurze Frage zu den verschiedenen BIOS-Versionen: 
Sind die bereits vorhanden und kann ich diese dann einfach "umstellen" (gab es schon bei nV, in Form eines Switches) oder muss ich dazu das VBIOS flashen? 

Sorry wenn die Frage schon mal kam, in zahlreichen Tests habe ich dazu aber irgendwie nichts finden können...


----------



## panthex (10. September 2017)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Das Entfernen wird lustig.



Löst sich in Alkohol eigentlich ziemlich gut auf.


----------



## hugo-03 (10. September 2017)

panthex schrieb:


> Löst sich in Alkohol eigentlich ziemlich gut auf.



Ja man muss nur aufpassen das nichts runter tropft


----------



## Duvar (10. September 2017)

Soweit ich gelesen habe, bleiben leichte Flecken zurück, ansonsten bekommt man es ab, nur bringt es net sooo viel gegenüber einer deutlich harmloseren Kryonaut.
Testergebisse: Grafikkarten-Kuhlung (GPU) - Das grosse Warmeleitpasten-Tutorial mit 85 getesteten Pasten (2017)
Deswegen habe ich mir auch jene zugelegt vor 2 Tagen und meine Temps sind um 5°C gesunken, bei gleich gebliebenem Fanspeed. (Hatte vorher billige PK1, da war die stock paste sogar Minmal besser) 
Bei CPUs hingegen lohnt sich eine sehr teure Paste kaum laut Test.

Kryonaut 12 w/MK vs Conductonaut (Liquid Metal) 73 w/MK | TechPowerUp Forums


----------



## DaniPC26 (10. September 2017)

Duvar schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich mir auch jene zugelegt vor 2 Tagen und meine Temps sind um 5°C gesunken


Kann ich besstätigen! Bei meiner GTX 770 waren es sogar 12° und eine niedrigerer Fanspeed.


----------



## Duvar (10. September 2017)

Die Paste ist zwar auch nicht günstig, bereuen tue ich den Kauf jedoch nicht, hab rund 30€ gezahlt mit Versand für 11.1g.
Sollte jetzt paar Jahre halten. Nur das Beste ist gut genug für unsere GPUs^^


----------



## Pasta319 (10. September 2017)

Also auf deiner Vega hast du 5 grad gut gemacht?  
Verwendest du den Standard Kühlkörper oder einen Wasserkühler?
@Duvar


----------



## Duvar (10. September 2017)

Nee auf meiner undervolteten Ti.
Falls du die Signatur nicht lesen kannst:
AORUS GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Xtreme @ 0.825V 1785/6014

Bin von 61°C auf 56°C gedroppt bei rund 1700 RPM, was relativ leise ist bei der Karte.
Denke auch bei Vega macht man das eine oder andere Grad gut.
Kauft euch doch die kleinere Ausführung der Paste: kryonaut | Geizhals Deutschland

Schau dir doch den Test oben an, da sieht man auch AMDs Paste (bei 67°C), denke mal die verwenden weiterhin dieselbe Paste.
Also wären auch hier ca 5°C drin, wobei ich nicht weiß, wie das bei Referenzkühlern aussieht.
Ich würde die Paste kaufen für die Vega, die paar Pennys sind noch drin


----------



## Pasta319 (10. September 2017)

Am Handy gibts keine Signatur.  
Achso Im Profil gibts das ja auch. 
Ist mir jetzt erst eingefallen 

Die Frage ist ob sich das am Ende Lohnt die Garantie zu verlieren.

Beim Preis der Vega ist das aber wie du schon sagst eine sehr kleine Investition.


----------



## moreply (10. September 2017)

VEGA 64 für 499€

8GB XFX Radeon RX Vega 64 Black Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon RX VEGA - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## hugo-03 (10. September 2017)

Duvar schrieb:


> Soweit ich gelesen habe, bleiben leichte Flecken zurück, ansonsten bekommt man es ab, nur bringt es net sooo viel gegenüber einer deutlich harmloseren Kryonaut.
> Testergebisse: Grafikkarten-Kuhlung (GPU) - Das grosse Warmeleitpasten-Tutorial mit 85 getesteten Pasten (2017)
> Deswegen habe ich mir auch jene zugelegt vor 2 Tagen und meine Temps sind um 5°C gesunken, bei gleich gebliebenem Fanspeed. (Hatte vorher billige PK1, da war die stock paste sogar Minmal besser)
> Bei CPUs hingegen lohnt sich eine sehr teure Paste kaum laut Test.
> ...



habe ich auch gehabt auf der CPU und was mich stört ist das sie so dickflüssig ist und "klebt", ich habe nach einen halben Jahr meine Ryzenkühler gewechselt und gleich die CPU mit in der Hand gehabt. Temperaturen sind nicht so unterschiedlich dafür ist Flüssigmetall nie so zäh oder "muss" gewechselt werden nach Zeit X.


----------



## Gurdi (10. September 2017)

moreply schrieb:


> VEGA 64 für 499€
> 
> 8GB XFX Radeon RX Vega 64 Black Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon RX VEGA - Hardware, Notebooks



Das Ihr mich immer schwach machen müsst 
Bestellt das Teil, demnächst gibt Vega 64 versus 56 Benches im Undervolting


----------



## MfDoom (10. September 2017)

For science!


----------



## hks1981 (10. September 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das Ihr mich immer schwach machen müsst
> Bestellt das Teil, demnächst gibt Vega 64 versus 56 Benches im Undervolting



Ähm da steht 649€ nix 499€ ^^


----------



## Apfelringo (10. September 2017)

Sonderangebote im MindStar - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen


----------



## moreply (10. September 2017)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ähm da steht 649€ nix 499€ ^^



Äh bei mir schon. Vielleicht weil du aus AT bist


----------



## memisis (10. September 2017)

Das mit dem Preis liegt an Mindfactory selbst, ich glaube daran wie sie es mit den Cookies hand haben oder sonst was, weiß ich nicht. Falls der 499€ Preis nicht angezeigt wird geht auf die Mindstar deals.

Ich habe eine BeQuiet Straight Power e9 450w im PC verbaut, die wird jedoch sicherlich nicht für die vega64 reichen weshalb ich auf eine vega56 bei ~400€ oder Costume Designs warten wollte. Jedoch hat meine zurzeitige Graka den Geist aufgegeben was mir das warten nun erschwert. 
Meint ihr ich könnte die vega64 mit ein wenig Undervolting oder dergleichen betreiben? Würde sich das noch lohnen oder sollte ich einfach Zähne zusammenbeißen und auf eine günstigere Vega56 warten? (Beide sind gerade für ~500€ erhältlich). Ich bin jetzt nicht scharf drauf noch ein neues Netzteil zu kaufen. Da ich noch eine Morpheus II drauf klatschen wollte wäre ich schon bei fast 700€, da kann ich mir gleich eine 1080ti holen.


----------



## vinacis_vivids (10. September 2017)

Ja, UV ist super und dein NT reicht aus, aber 1700Mhz Coretakt wirst du nicht ausfahren können. So 1500-1550Mhz/1100Mhz mit ordentlich UV ist relativ safe.
YouTube


----------



## moreply (10. September 2017)

memisis schrieb:


> Das mit dem Preis liegt an Mindfactory selbst, ich glaube daran wie sie es mit den Cookies hand haben oder sonst was, weiß ich nicht. Falls der 499€ Preis nicht angezeigt wird geht auf die Mindstar deals.
> 
> Ich habe eine BeQuiet Straight Power e9 450w im PC verbaut, die wird jedoch sicherlich nicht für die vega64 reichen weshalb ich auf eine vega56 bei ~400€ oder Costume Designs warten wollte. Jedoch hat meine zurzeitige Graka den Geist aufgegeben was mir das warten nun erschwert.
> Meint ihr ich könnte die vega64 mit ein wenig Undervolting oder dergleichen betreiben? Würde sich das noch lohnen oder sollte ich einfach Zähne zusammenbeißen und auf eine günstigere Vega56 warten? (Beide sind gerade für ~500€ erhältlich). Ich bin jetzt nicht scharf drauf noch ein neues Netzteil zu kaufen. Da ich noch eine Morpheus II drauf klatschen wollte wäre ich schon bei fast 700€, da kann ich mir gleich eine 1080ti holen.



Also das E9 ist jetzt nicht extrem schlecht. Sollte schon glattgehen wenn nicht greifen die Schutzschaltungen.

Wenn noch 50€ drauflegst bist du auf der sicheren Seite:

Corsair Vengeance 500 500W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## drstoecker (10. September 2017)

Oder im powersafe (bios2) liegt der Verbrauch bei rund 200w. Die Profile sind im Treiber auswählbar. Oder eben manuell optimieren. Ich habe mir extra ein straight power e10 600w Netzteil gekauft, würde es aber so auch mit meinem 400w e10 versuchen.


----------



## Apfelringo (10. September 2017)

Meine Vega 56 läuft mitn 400W Netzteil einwandfrei auf 1500/1020. Müsste also bei dir auch reichen. Auf 1600 Komme ich irgendwie nicht, vermute mal es liegt am Netzteil.


----------



## Gurdi (10. September 2017)

Apfelringo schrieb:


> Meine Vega 56 läuft mitn 400W Netzteil einwandfrei auf 1500/1020. Müsste also bei dir auch reichen. Auf 1600 Komme ich irgendwie nicht, vermute mal es liegt am Netzteil.



Das passt, das deckt sich auch mit meinen Messwerten bei dem Takt.


----------



## memisis (10. September 2017)

Oh das habe ich jetzt nicht erwartet, vielen dank für die antworten.
Dann ist es ja ernsthaft eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Pasta319 (11. September 2017)

Gute Neuigkeiten  von MSI,  vezieht dich auf Vega Referenz:

,,Sie können bei Grafikkarten denn Lüfter oder Kühler Tauschen. Dieser muss jedoch die gleiche oder eine Besser Leistung besitzen.
Sofern beim Umbau nichts beschädigt wird, bleibt die Garantie der Karte erhalten.
Sollte jedoch ein Fehler an der Karte auftreten, müssten Sie für eine Garantieabwicklung über den Händler den Original Zustand der Karte wieder herstellen.,,

Ich werde dann erst mal die WLP wechseln.


----------



## arcDaniel (11. September 2017)

Pasta319 schrieb:


> Gute Neuigkeiten  von MSI,  vezieht dich auf Vega Referenz:
> 
> ,,Sie können bei Grafikkarten denn Lüfter oder Kühler Tauschen. Dieser muss jedoch die gleiche oder eine Besser Leistung besitzen.
> Sofern beim Umbau nichts beschädigt wird, bleibt die Garantie der Karte erhalten.
> ...



Sorry aber wie lange wird es dauern bis jeder begreift, dass man bei jedem Hersteller den Kühler wechseln darf, ohne, dass man die Garantie verliert. Dies ist durch EU/DE Gesetze reguliert. Die Warnaufkleber, gelten für andere Länder.
Natürlich wird es den ein oder anderen User davon abhalten den Kühler zu wechseln oder andere werden keine Garantie Ansprüche stellen... eine Rolle spielt das für uns aber nicht.

Ich kann mir sogar vorstellen, dass der ein oder andere Händler versuchen wird einen mit dem Garantieverlust ab zu wimmeln, wer allerdings auf sein Recht besteht und dem Händler zeigt, dass er es nicht mit einem Ahnungslosen zu tun hat, wird der schon richtig handeln.

Es nervt aber so langsam, dass das Thema immer wieder aufgerollt wird und dann als Beispiel MSI gelobt wird, weil die es ja erlauben. Dabei würden die es sofort verbieten, wenn der Gesetzgeber es erlauben würde, aber so steht man als angeblicher Wohltäter besser da.


----------



## hks1981 (11. September 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Sorry aber wie lange wird es dauern bis jeder begreift, dass man bei jedem Hersteller den Kühler wechseln darf, ohne, dass man die Garantie verliert. Dies ist durch EU/DE Gesetze reguliert. Die Warnaufkleber, gelten für andere Länder.
> Natürlich wird es den ein oder anderen User davon abhalten den Kühler zu wechseln oder andere werden keine Garantie Ansprüche stellen... eine Rolle spielt das für uns aber nicht.
> 
> Ich kann mir sogar vorstellen, dass der ein oder andere Händler versuchen wird einen mit dem Garantieverlust ab zu wimmeln, wer allerdings auf sein Recht besteht und dem Händler zeigt, dass er es nicht mit einem Ahnungslosen zu tun hat, wird der schon richtig handeln.
> ...



Aha interessant! Also haftest du also nun wenn jeder seine Karte den Lüfter abmontiert und dann beim RMA wieder retour bekommt? Na dann hebe ich mir deinen Post jetzt mal gut auf und erzähl das mal herum. Sorry das ist schlichtweg BULLSHIT! denn wie sonst kann denn der Hersteller Garantieren das die Karte tatsächlich einen defekt hatte? Kann den Kühler runternehmen dann die Karte ohne Kühler im System laufen lassen bis diese defekt ist dann montiere ich den Lüfter wieder drauf und der Hersteller muss mir dann eine neue geben! Sorry aber das kann nicht dein ernst sein und diees Aussage kann sehr teuer für dich sein, denn du erklärst uns gerade gilt nur für andere Länder der Warnaufkleber ^^

Machst du das beim Auto auch? Nimmst es auch ausseinder und dann beim Reklamieren ach da war kein Pickerl drauf also dacht ich darf. NATÜRLICH GILT DAS GESETZ AUCH IN DER EU! Nur so können Sie gewährleisten das die Karte funktioniert und wenn jetzt jeder A und O seinen eigenen Kühler falsch draufknallt soll die Firma dafür haften. Sorry soviel Blödsinn habe ich echt noch nie gelesen. Wenn das also ein Kartenhersteller anbietet dann ist die eine Kulanzlösung und das geben die Hersteller selbst auf Ihren Homepagen oder Anleitungen an. Sonst ist wenn das Pickerl beschädigt ist auch nur noch reine Kulanz das der Hersteller hier etwas tauscht oder repariert.


----------



## arcDaniel (11. September 2017)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Aha interessant! Also haftest du also nun wenn jeder seine Karte den Lüfter abmontiert und dann beim RMA wieder retour bekommt? Na dann hebe ich mir deinen Post jetzt mal gut auf und erzähl das mal herum. Sorry das ist schlichtweg BULLSHIT! denn wie sonst kann denn der Hersteller Garantieren das die Karte tatsächlich einen defekt hatte? Kann den Kühler runternehmen dann die Karte ohne Kühler im System laufen lassen bis diese defekt ist dann montiere ich den Lüfter wieder drauf und der Hersteller muss mir dann eine neue geben! Sorry aber das kann nicht dein ernst sein und diees Aussage kann sehr teuer für dich sein, denn du erklärst uns gerade gilt nur für andere Länder der Warnaufkleber ^^
> 
> Machst du das beim Auto auch? Nimmst es auch ausseinder und dann beim Reklamieren ach da war kein Pickerl drauf also dacht ich darf. NATÜRLICH GILT DAS GESETZ AUCH IN DER EU! Nur so können Sie gewährleisten das die Karte funktioniert und wenn jetzt jeder A und O seinen eigenen Kühler falsch draufknallt soll die Firma dafür haften. Sorry soviel Blödsinn habe ich echt noch nie gelesen. Wenn das also ein Kartenhersteller anbietet dann ist die eine Kulanzlösung und das geben die Hersteller selbst auf Ihren Homepagen oder Anleitungen an. Sonst ist wenn das Pickerl beschädigt ist auch nur noch reine Kulanz das der Hersteller hier etwas tauscht oder repariert.



Natürlich hafte ich nicht für meine Aussage, wir sind hier in einem Diskusionsforum und nicht bei einer offiziellen Beratungsstelle. Weiter können Gesetzte auch geändert werden. Weiter kann es natrülich zu einem Garantie Verlust kommen, wenn man verschiedene Bedingungen nicht einhält. 

Sie dir einfach mal dieses Video an, ab Minute 6:40 und höre mal genau zu;
YouTube

Ich habe dieses Video nun schon zum 3ten mal hier gepostet.

Fazit; wenn man die Karte nicht beschädigt, wie mit dem Schraubendreher abrutsch oder die Karte mit einem nicht dafür dimensionierten Kühler betreibt u.s.w. braucht man sich bei unserer Gesetzgebung keine Sorgen zu machen. Ist man aber selber schuld am Defekt und stellt dann Garantieansprüche, ist man in meinen Augen sowieso ein ehlender Heuschler, welcher nicht zu seinen eigenen Fehlern steht!


----------



## hks1981 (11. September 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Natürlich hafte ich nicht für meine Aussage, wir sind hier in einem Diskusionsforum und nicht bei einer offiziellen Beratungsstelle. Weiter können Gesetzte auch geändert werden. Weiter kann es natrülich zu einem Garantie Verlust kommen, wenn man verschiedene Bedingungen nicht einhält.
> 
> Sie dir einfach mal dieses Video an, ab Minute 6:40 und höre mal genau zu;
> YouTube
> ...



Hallo? Du schreibst du kannst den Blödsinn nicht mehr lesen und wann es alle endlich begreifen? Aber haften willst du nicht dafür? Sorry das ist lächerlich hoch 10. Da hättest du dir deinen Beitrag einfach sparen können. Es geht bei dir ganz genau heraus das es nur für andere Länder gilt und wir aber können machen was wir wollen. Das Video ist wieder nur bei MSI gemacht worden! Weißt du jetzt 100% das die anderen Hersteller das auch erlauben? NEIN! MSI hat es auch auch angeschrieben also warum sollte er im Video jetzt sagen ne ist verboten, ich höre hier nicht das es auch für alle anderen Hersteller so ist.


----------



## Pasta319 (11. September 2017)

doppelpost


----------



## Pasta319 (11. September 2017)

Da will man ein mal nett sein und extra das hier rein posten und dann sowas?  
In einigen anderen Threads war das eine offene und unsicher Frage. 

Etwas Verstand gehört beim lesen natürlich auch dazu. 
Es ist ja wohl logisch,  dass wenn man sie selber kapput macht man selber Schuld ist. 
Es ging ja nur ums demontieren.


----------



## hks1981 (11. September 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Natürlich hafte ich nicht für meine Aussage, wir sind hier in einem Diskusionsforum und nicht bei einer offiziellen Beratungsstelle. Weiter können Gesetzte auch geändert werden. Weiter kann es natrülich zu einem Garantie Verlust kommen, wenn man verschiedene Bedingungen nicht einhält.
> 
> Sie dir einfach mal dieses Video an, ab Minute 6:40 und höre mal genau zu;
> YouTube
> ...



Hallo? Du schreibst du kannst den Blödsinn nicht mehr lesen und wann es alle endlich begreifen? Aber haften willst du nicht dafür? Sorry das ist lächerlich hoch 10. Da hättest du dir deinen Beitrag einfach sparen können. Es geht bei dir ganz genau heraus das es nur für andere Länder gilt und wir aber können machen was wir wollen. Das Video ist wieder nur bei MSI gemacht worden! Weißt du jetzt 100% das die anderen Hersteller das auch erlauben? NEIN! MSI hat es auch auch angeschrieben also warum sollte er im Video jetzt sagen ne ist verboten, ich höre hier nicht das es auch für alle anderen Hersteller so ist. 

@Pasta das betrifft auch wirklich nicht dich, sondern ArcDaniel


----------



## chillinmitch (11. September 2017)

@pasta
Woher hast du die Info? Hast du offiziel bei MSI angefragt, oder hast du irgendeinen Link?
Ich bin da sehr misstrauisch.


----------



## Pasta319 (11. September 2017)

Ich habe MSI kontaktiert.  Soll ich die email posten?


----------



## chillinmitch (11. September 2017)

Danke.
Nee, ich glaub dir schon. Bin nur verwirrt, wie haben also mit XFX einen Hersteller der es bisher ,,geduldet'' hat und seit Vega nur noch für Customs Garantie bei Kühlerwechsel ausspricht
und wir haben MSI, die scheinbar alles beim alten lassen.


----------



## Pasta319 (11. September 2017)

Ja das ist schon komisch. 
Aber als Hersteller wird denen schon klar sein,  was Kunden wollen. 

Beim Referzen Design keinen Kühlerwechsel zu dulden ist schon hart. 
Es eignet sich extrem gut für Waküs und dann sowas... 

Theoretisch darf man  ja aber ich hätte dann trotzdem kein gutes Gefühl beim Kühlerwechsel.


----------



## arcDaniel (11. September 2017)

Also zuerstmal möchte ich mich entschuldigen; war vorhin tatsächlich etwas pampig und hätte den einen oder anderen Satz unterlassen können. Ich möchte aber hier meine Sichtweise nochmals verdeutlichen und euch ein paar Denkanstösse geben:

In dem Video macht der MSI-Mann ein paar wichtige Aussagen (keine Wörtliche Wort füR Wort Zitate):
Die Grafikkarte gehört dem Käufer und hat das Recht diese umzurüsten wie auch Laptops. Der Sticker kann entfernt werden und ist nur drauf, weil die Karten auch in anderen Ländern mit anderen Gesetzgebungen verkauft werden. 

Hier spricht er ganz konkret die Gesetzgebung an. Zudem sagt er auch indirekt, dass in manchen Ländern der Kühlerwechsel nicht erlaubt ist, sonst könnten sie sich den Sticker ganz sparen. Glaubt ihr also allen ernstes, dass MSI für Deutschland, freiwillig, bessere Bedingungen gibt, wie in anderen Ländern? 
MSI hat sicher ihre eigene Rechtsabteilung welche solche Sachen klären, und wenn es ein Gesetzt gibt, welches einen Garantie Ausschluss durch den Kühlerwechsel verhindert, so ist es vom Marketing klüger, es einfach für diese Länder zu erlauben.
Klingt logisch oder nicht? Wenn ja, warum sollte dies dann nur für MSI gelten?

Er sagt auch, dass der andere Kühler gleichwertig oder besser sein soll, was auch logisch ist. Ich würde sogar davon ausgehen, dass der Kühler für die GPU gedacht sein muss, also Bastellösungen ausgeschlossen. Und meines Wissens gibt es bis auf die diversen Wasserkühler keinen anderen Kühler welcher für Vega freigegeben ist.

Ich kann mir auch sehr gut vorstellen, dass sowohl die Hersteller wie auch die Verkäufer auf unwissenheit der Käufer hofen und versuchen genug Steine in den Weg zu legen. Der Fall gesetzt, kommt es natürlich darauf an in wie weit der Einzelne gehen möchte; ich bin Rechtsschutz versichert und würde es wahrscheinlich darauf ankommen lassen, jedoch wird schon beim erwähnen von einem Rechtsanwalt meist seitens des Verkäufers eine Lösung gefunden (habe hier schon die ein oder andere Erfahrung gemacht, nicht bei PC Zeugs).

Mein Erfahrung mit Garantie Sachen im PC Bereich, habe ich bemerkt, dass man mir Ehrlichkeit am weitesten kommt. Ich bekam bereits Hilfeleistungen von Firmen, ohne dass ich überhaupt darauf bestanden hätte oder diese mir zugestanden hätten.

Die Gefahr ist natürlich gerade bei Vega sehr gross, dass man diese selbst beschädig und mein Puls war beim Wechsel zu meinem EK Block auch sehr hoch, aber wäre hier etwas schief gegangen, wäre es eh mein Fehler gewesen und es wäre einfach Pech gewesen.

Wie ihr also mit dem Thema umgeht ist euch überlassen.


----------



## hugo-03 (11. September 2017)

noch mal was zu Thema MEM-Spannung YouTube


----------



## arcDaniel (12. September 2017)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> noch mal was zu Thema MEM-Spannung YouTube



Ist ein sehr interesantes Video. Denke die Spannung ist in etwa vergleichbar wie bei Ryzen die SoC Spannung wo auch der Speicherkontroller da runter fällt, nur ist da diese Spannung nicht mit der eigentlichen CPU Spannung gekoppelt. 

Wäre es also die Spannung vom Speicherkontroller, wo eine erhöhung dieser eine bessere Stabilität vom HBM Takt mit sich bringt oder erst ermöglicht, so finde ich die Wattman Angabe gar nicht mal so falsch.


----------



## Rolly82 (12. September 2017)

Zum Thema Garantie, ich glaube hier wird die Garantie mit der Gewährleistung verwechselt.
Eine Garantie ist eine freiwillige Leistung des Herstellers/Anbieters, und dieser kann die Bedingungen dazu auch selbst bestimmen.
Die Gewährleistung ist gesetzlich geregelt.

Siehe auch:
Gewahrleistung und Garantie - Was sind die Unterschiede - Rechtsanwalt Grau
Garantie und Gewahrleistung: Was sind die Unterschiede?
Garantie und Gewahrleistung: Erklaren Sie Ihren Kunden den Unterschied | heise online


----------



## drstoecker (12. September 2017)

Hab gestern bzw. Heute Nacht endlich seit rund ner Woche Geschaft mein System wieder in meine Gehäuse zu verfrachten. Hab dann gestern ne runde bf1 gespielt und war sehr erstaunt wie hoch die fps mittlerweile sind. Vega 2tes bios powersave /~1300mhz gaben bis knapp 80fps Max und Drops bis rund 55fps. Alles in 4k mit Ultra Details. Auf ner neuen Premium map 64mann dx11. Hatte auch dx12 getestet aber das lief wieder kacke. Kann das einer bestätigen diese enorm hohe Leistung?
treiber ist der aktuellste. Meinen r7 1700 hatte ich auf 4ghz und 2933mhz cl14.


----------



## panthex (12. September 2017)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Vega 2tes bios powersave /~1300mhz gaben bis knapp 80fps Max und Drops bis rund 55fps. Alles in 4k mit Ultra Details. Auf ner neuen Premium map 64mann dx11. Hatte auch dx12 getestet aber das lief wieder kacke. Kann das einer bestätigen diese enorm hohe Leistung?
> treiber ist der aktuellste. Meinen r7 1700 hatte ich auf 4ghz und 2933mhz cl14.



Das ist ganz schön viel. Ich schaff es mit meiner Vega 56 bei 1600/1100 in 4K Ultra Details nur auf knapp 60. Singleplayer - Avanti Savoia!
R5 1600@3800MHz. Allerdings mit VSR. Vielleicht täuscht der Eindruck, aber das scheint mir mit Vega auch noch nicht ganz so rund zu laufen.


----------



## vinacis_vivids (12. September 2017)

Vega64 performt in bf1 schon flotter als Vega56. Hier schlagen die 4096SP auch ordentlich durch weil Frostbite Engine sehr gut optimiert ist. Sowohl Breite als auch Takt wirken gut.

4k + VSR bringt jede Karte zum Schwitzen. Die gerenderte Auflösung dürfte 5-6k sein.


----------



## Ralle@ (12. September 2017)

In Shader intensiven Games sollte Vega 64 schon gut 10 - 15% vor Vega 56 liegen.


----------



## Pasta319 (12. September 2017)

Meine Vega 64 kam heute. 
Leider ist sie optisch ziemlich beschädigt. 
Kratzer im Lack an mehreren Stellen. 
Echt ärgerlich sowas... 
Wenn ich sie jetzt zurückschicke bekomme ich die nicht mehr für 499,99€....


----------



## crooper (12. September 2017)

Pasta319 schrieb:


> Meine Vega 64 kam heute.
> Leider ist sie optisch ziemlich beschädigt.
> Kratzer im Lack an mehreren Stellen.
> Echt ärgerlich sowas...
> Wenn ich sie jetzt zurückschicke bekomme ich die nicht mehr für 499,99€....



Das würde ich reklamieren und eine Neulieferung verlangen. Dann bleibt der Kaufvertrag mit dem Preis auch erhalten.


----------



## Pasta319 (12. September 2017)

Bin gerade bei MF und schreibe das in die Reklamation. 
Man könnte sich fast überlegen nach einer anderen Marke Fragen und noch die Spiele dazu bekommen  (Die MSI war nicht im Radeon Pack).


----------



## drstoecker (12. September 2017)

Pasta319 schrieb:


> Meine Vega 64 kam heute.
> Leider ist sie optisch ziemlich beschädigt.
> Kratzer im Lack an mehreren Stellen.
> Echt ärgerlich sowas...
> Wenn ich sie jetzt zurückschicke bekomme ich die nicht mehr für 499,99€....


lade mal ein Foto hoch von den Beschädigungen!


----------



## Gurdi (12. September 2017)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> In Shader intensiven Games sollte Vega 64 schon gut 10 - 15% vor Vega 56 liegen.



Teste ich heute Nacht mal, hab meine Vega heute bekommen. Ich bencvhe dann mal 1 zu 1 mit den Configs meiner 56er.


----------



## Pasta319 (12. September 2017)

Was bedeutet denn das: 
,,Ich habe zur Kenntnis genommen und bin damit einverstanden, dass mir die Kosten für die Benutzung des Retourenlabels aus dem Rücksendeassistenten in Höhe von 4,90 € bei Ausübung meines Widerrufsrechtes in Rechnung gestellt werden. Ich weiß, dass ich die Versendung auch ohne Benutzung des Retourenlabels ausreichend frankiert mit einem Versandunternehmen meiner Wahl vornehmen kann.,,

Wie kann ich die Karte sonst zurücksenden?
Der Asistent ist doch die einzige Möglichkeit etwas zurück zu senden?!


----------



## DaHell63 (12. September 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Teste ich heute Nacht mal, hab meine Vega heute bekommen. Ich bencvhe dann mal 1 zu 1 mit den Configs meiner 56er.



Müsste doch beim Superpositionsbenchmark 1080p extrem doch gut zum tragen kommen.


----------



## Nightmare09 (12. September 2017)

Pasta319 schrieb:


> Was bedeutet denn das:
> ,,Ich habe zur Kenntnis genommen und bin damit einverstanden, dass mir die Kosten für die Benutzung des Retourenlabels aus dem Rücksendeassistenten in Höhe von 4,90 € bei Ausübung meines Widerrufsrechtes in Rechnung gestellt werden. Ich weiß, dass ich die Versendung auch ohne Benutzung des Retourenlabels ausreichend frankiert mit einem Versandunternehmen meiner Wahl vornehmen kann.,,
> 
> Wie kann ich die Karte sonst zurücksenden?
> Der Asistent ist doch die einzige Möglichkeit etwas zurück zu senden?!



Du kannst dir auch ein Versandlabel von Hermes, UPS, DPD, GLS usw. selbst erstellen und an MF adressieren anstatt den Assistenten zu verwenden.


----------



## Pasta319 (12. September 2017)

Kostet mich doch beides Geld? 

Müssen die das nicht Kostenlos zurücknehmen?


----------



## Duvar (12. September 2017)

MF finde ich ....
Amazon ist einfach der beste Laden.


----------



## drstoecker (12. September 2017)

Aber mf hat meist die besten Preise, Amazon ist in sämtlichen Lebenslagen vorbildlich.


----------



## MfDoom (12. September 2017)

sie müssen es nicht kostenlos zurücknehmen, wenn Händler das machen ist es nur Kulanz.
Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen das MF dir wahrscheinlich das Geld zurückgeben wird, aber keine andere Karte. Die sind da ganz einfach gestrickt.
An deiner Stelle würde ich sie behalten, wenn sie läuft ists doch Wayne. Der Preis ist gut und Garantie hast du auch.


----------



## Pasta319 (12. September 2017)

Die Karte ist nicht gerade wenig beschädigt. 
Sie ist wie ein mal die Treppe runter geschmissen. 
Die Seite ist sogar leicht verzogen (Sieht man auf Bildern schlecht). 
So eine Karte will ich nicht behalten oder sogar umbauen...

Wäre sie leicht beschädigt würde ich sie wahrscheinlich auch behalten 

Reklamation ist raus. 
Bisschen testen mit UV darf man ja trotzdem noch oder?


----------



## crooper (12. September 2017)

Pasta319 schrieb:


> Kostet mich doch beides Geld?
> 
> Müssen die das nicht Kostenlos zurücknehmen?



Wenn du vom Kaufvertrag zurücktritts, sprich Widerruf, dann zahlt i.d.R. der Käufer die Rücksendekosten und erhält den Kaufpreis zurück.

Wenn man allerdings mangelhafte Ware erhalten hat, hat man als privater Käufer das Recht auf Neulieferung oder Reparatur. Alle damit verbundene Kosten trägt der Verkäufer.


----------



## yummycandy (13. September 2017)

Noch was interessantes: Radeon RX Vega 64/56: 6 BIOS-Power-Modi und Undervolting im Test - ComputerBase



> tl;dr: Die sechs verschiedenen BIOS- und Treiber-Einstellungen der Radeon RX Vega 64 und der Radeon RX Vega 56 haben im Test einen großen Einfluss auf die Energieeffizienz. ComputerBase gibt empfehlungen für beide Modelle. Manuelles Undervolting bringt bei Vega hingegen nur dann einen Vorteil, wenn auch das Power Target steigt.


----------



## vinacis_vivids (13. September 2017)

Die Haben nicht einmal den Lüfter höher gestellt... bei max. 2400rpm rennt der stock-Kühler gnadenlos ins temp-limit. Da sind die Userbeiträge aus den Foren viel interessanter.


----------



## Gurdi (13. September 2017)

Also das sind vielleicht manchmal GURKEN bei den Hardwaremags, Die Spannung lässt sich ganz einfach niedriger stellen wenn man den MEMWERT verändert.Hab meine 64er eben noch auf 920mv betrieben. Ich frag mich manchmal was die da veranstalten, wirklich. Wenn der mem auf 1050 gelassen wird dann kommt man auch nicht unter 1v.....hätten die mal lieber vorher ins pcgh Forum geschaut die Helden....


----------



## Apfelringo (13. September 2017)

Alles was ich so von journalistischer Seite zu Vega Undervolting lese oder sehe ist entweder teilweise falsch oder unvollständig. So bleibt das potenzial der Karte wohl ewig ein paar forengeeks vorbehalten.


----------



## dooli (13. September 2017)

Fairerweise muss man zu sagen das die Reviews zumindest das bild zeigen was Otto Normalverbraucher mit seiner Karte macht. 
Nämlich nix. Reinstecken und muss so laufen.

Das Vega großes Verbesserungspotential hat ist halt auch nur dauerhaft für Leute interessant die sich mit auseinandersetzen wollen und können.

AMD hat es sich selber ins Knie geschossen mit ihren Einstellungen.

Mal gespannt was die Boardpartner machen. Praktisch bekommt man ja eine Vega 56 mit anderem Bios + anpassen auch deutlich bessere Werte als mit einer Stock Vega 56.
Die Vega 64 profitiert hingegen sehr viel weniger als eine Vega 56.
 Da werden die Partner vermutlich dann auch weniger optimieren bei der Vega 56 da sie sonst den Abstand zwischen den beiden zu stark verringern würden.


----------



## yummycandy (13. September 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Also das sind vielleicht manchmal GURKEN bei den Hardwaremags, Die Spannung lässt sich ganz einfach niedriger stellen wenn man den MEMWERT verändert.Hab meine 64er eben noch auf 920mv betrieben. Ich frag mich manchmal was die da veranstalten, wirklich. Wenn der mem auf 1050 gelassen wird dann kommt man auch nicht unter 1v.....hätten die mal lieber vorher ins pcgh Forum geschaut die Helden....



Was meinst du mit MEMWERT? Ich würde das Wolfgang schreiben für nen Nachtest. 
Edit: Ah, die Spannung für den Speicher hast du gemeint.... ich Depp


----------



## yummycandy (13. September 2017)

Radeon RX Vega 64/56: 6 BIOS-Power-Modi und Undervolting im Test - Seite 5 - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Gurdi (13. September 2017)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Radeon RX Vega 64/56: 6 BIOS-Power-Modi und Undervolting im Test - Seite 5 - ComputerBase Forum



Danke, weitere Infos siehe hier:
Vega 56, 1080 GTX Build UV & OC. "How to Guide"


----------



## moreply (13. September 2017)

Da meine V64 jetzt da ist. Hätte ich da mal eine frage seitens der Garantie bei Kühler wechsel. XFX ist da sehr uneindeutig.

XFX:

"Durch die Installation einer Drittanbieter-Kühllösung wird die Garantie für unsere Produkte nicht außer Kraft gesetzt. Du solltest die ursprüngliche Kühllösung jedoch aufbewahren, falls du die Karte reklamieren musst. Produkte müssen im Originalzustand an XFX zurückgesendet werden, d. h. mit der Kühllösung (Kühlkörper, Lüfter usw.), die zum Erwerbszeitpunkt installiert war.

Die Kühllösung des Herstellers ist optimal auf die XFX-Grafikkarte abgestimmt. Wenn du die Leistung zusätzlich pushen möchtest, können wir eine Gewährleistung für die Leistung und Qualität des Produkts nur im Rahmen seiner ursprünglichen Bestimmung übernehmen. Das Übertakten der Grafikkarte oder die Verwendung einer Wasserkühlung geschieht auf eigenes Risiko, und Schäden an der Karte, die aufgrund unsachgemäßer Verwendung entstehen, z. B. Überspannung, sind von der Garantie ausgeschlossen. Bei physischen Schäden wie Brandstellen oder einer beschädigten Leiterplatte sind ALLE Garantien hinfällig. FAQ"

Hier siehts dann wieder anders aus.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...arantie-bei-kuehlerwechsel-2.html#post6947800

Die Karte hat leider Warranty Void Sticker drauf. Aber ist die Gesetz Lage in Deutschland nicht komplett nicht anders? Msi hatte ja mal sowas erwähnt.


----------



## vinacis_vivids (13. September 2017)

Es besteht eben ein Restrisiko beim Kuhlertausch und am Ende wer den besseren Anwalt hat. Eigentlich wie bei allen Dingen.


----------



## Gurdi (13. September 2017)

Ist eigentlich sonst wem noch aufgefallen das die Vega Karten manchmal performant wie Sie gerade lustig sind? Ich hab keine Ausschläge nach unten, aber manchmal hat die Karte einfach Bock und sattelt so um die 5% Leistung oben drauf, woher sie die nimmt ist mir jedoch schleierhaft, mein Energieverbauch sinkt dabei eher als umgekehrt.


----------



## panthex (13. September 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich sonst wem noch aufgefallen das die Vega Karten manchmal performant wie Sie gerade lustig sind? Ich hab keine Ausschläge nach unten, aber manchmal hat die Karte einfach Bock und sattelt so um die 5% Leistung oben drauf, woher sie die nimmt ist mir jedoch schleierhaft, mein Energieverbauch sinkt dabei eher als umgekehrt.



Möglicherweise der HBCC, wenn der Speicher noch relativ leer ist?


----------



## memisis (13. September 2017)

Hey, meine Vega 64 ist jetzt gestern hier angekommen. Ich hätte da eine Frage bezüglich des UnderVoltings. 
Zum UV muss ich einfach nur Furmark laufen lassen, die werte mit gpu-z beobachten & über Wattman den Spannungsregler unter GPU langsam runter drehen bis mein PC  abschmiert. &  wenn das erledigt ist nehme ich den letzten Stabilen wert & schiebe dann die Leistungsgrenze langsam hoch? Oh und zu aller erst noch eine für mich angenehme Lüfterkurve angeben.
Mir kommt es so vor als hätte ich da etwas falsch verstanden oder irgendeinen wichtigen schritt vergessen oder dergleichen.

Oh und nebenbei erwähnt, ich bin der typ mit dem 450w Netzteil. Mit Biosswitch im Powersave + über Wattman auch zieht mein ganzes system etwa ~350 Watt unter last & ~130 Watt im Idle aus der Wand. (2 Monitore, der eine ist sehr Alt). Die Werte sind nur sehr grob, ich habe es nicht über einen längeren Zeitraum beobachtet oder dergleichen, nur paar kurze blicke auf das Gerät geworfen.


----------



## Gurdi (13. September 2017)

Sind die Monitore da mit eingerechnet?
Schau am besten in meinen Infothread, da ist alles haarklein erklärt. Wenn der Wattman deine Einstellungen nicht übernehmen sollte, meld dich nochmal. Ich hab glaube ich nen Kniff wie man das Regelt.
Vega 56 @ 1080 Build


----------



## vinacis_vivids (13. September 2017)

Furmark ist Schrott. Nimm bf1 oder witcher3.

1. Lüfter auf maximal erträgliche Lautstärke stellen.
2. PT+50%
3. Spannung runter (-0.01v)
4. Takt langsam hoch (+5Mhz)


----------



## memisis (13. September 2017)

@Gurdi
Deinen HowTo Guide hatte ich gestern schon gelesen, der hat mich erst dazu angespornt das heute zu probieren & ja, die Monitore sind mit eingerechnet.

@vinacis
Werde ich machen, einfach Witcher 3 auf den höchsten einstellungen ohne rücksicht auf fps.

Danke euch beiden


----------



## Gurdi (13. September 2017)

Dann sollte es klappen, bedenke dass das anheben der Spannung immer auch gleichzeitig den takt mit anhebt.

1622 als Taktniveau haben bisher alle 3 Karten gut geschafft die ich hatte.Bei Taktraten oberhalb von 1600Mhz gehts langsam runter richtung 1612.

Wenn du ein gutes Modell erwischt hast, schaffts du unter 1V auch Werte von 1632-1652.


----------



## hugo-03 (14. September 2017)

vinacis_vivids schrieb:


> Furmark ist Schrott. Nimm bf1 oder witcher3.
> 
> 1. Lüfter auf maximal erträgliche Lautstärke stellen.
> 2. PT+50%
> ...



ich würde eher the witcher nehmen, weil man in bf1 leider sehr schnell an cpu limit kommt sonst ist natürlich die auslastung ganz gut


----------



## ATIR290 (14. September 2017)

News:
GigaByte Vega 64 Silver bestellt für 639 Euro
bei uns in Italien
Die Sapphire für 579 Euro wurde nie weiter geliefert, war sofort weg damals zum Launch.

Wird meine Sapphire Fury Nitro OC+ 4GB HBM ersetzen...


----------



## Gurdi (14. September 2017)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> News:
> GigaByte Vega 64 Silver bestellt für 639 Euro
> bei uns in Italien
> Die Sapphire für 579 Euro wurde nie weiter geliefert, war sofort weg damals zum Launch.
> ...



Viel Freude mit der Karte.


----------



## ATIR290 (14. September 2017)

Danke, habe ich hoffentlich.


----------



## Pasta319 (14. September 2017)

Ist jemandem bekannt,   wie weit man den HBM treiben kann ohne das er dadurch massiv leidet?  
Sprich ein Wert der für ihn noch Gesund ist. 

Ich denke ich werde den VCore stark undervolten und den Speicher schön anheben (der soll ja am meisten bringen).
Habe beim Teskauf meiner EX-MSI gemerkt,  dass sie sehr schnell ins Temp und Powerlimit rennt. 
@stock aber immer noch sehr viel Leistung. 

Bei mir stand maximal 85° als oberste Grenze?  
Ist das nicht etwas wenig? 
Meine 480 liegt bei 90°

MSI Afterburner kann nicht die HBM Temp auslesen oder?  
Wo finde ich die?  HWinfo?


----------



## Gurdi (14. September 2017)

Ja HWInfo und GPU Z lesen beide in den aktuellen Versionen die HBM Tem. aus.
Dise sollte 90 Grad nicht überschreiten.Ab 95 Grad taktet der Speicher automatisch herunter.

Machbar beim Mem ist circa 1100Mhz, das schaffen aber nicht alle. Meine 56er schafft 1080, meine 64er 1050Mhz.
Wobei ich sagen muss dass die XFX nen Hau hat, ähnlich wie bei dir kam meine Karte am Blech verbogen und mit Kratzer, hab Sie mal getestet aber die geht zurück.

Musst du ausprobieren, generell machts dem Speicher nix wie hoch du Ihn taktest, du veränderst ja nicht die Spannung.Er wird aber instabil, das merkst du an leichten Bildaussetzern(Schwarz) und Bildfehlern(Pixelfehler und Bunt Bunt)

Je Kühler der Speicher, desto stabiler ist er.Deswegen kriegen die Jungs mit WaKü auch meist 1100.


----------



## Pasta319 (14. September 2017)

Mein Beileid,  dass du auch so Pech hast mit der 64er. 
Tauschst du sie um?


----------



## Gurdi (14. September 2017)

Ja werd dass Ding morgen bei Mindfactory bemängeln und zurücksenden.

Die Karte hat auch irgendwie nen Hau, ich weiss net. Die Frametimes waren ziemlich komisch und der Karton sah schon so misstrauens erweckend aus.


----------



## drstoecker (14. September 2017)

Kannste mal Fotos von den Mängeln hier hochladen?


----------



## Gurdi (14. September 2017)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Kannste mal Fotos von den Mängeln hier hochladen?



Ich schau mal ob ich es schaffe.


----------



## Apfelringo (15. September 2017)

Hab jetzt meine vega 56 nochmal ein bisschen getunt, ich hab mich einfach zu sehr auf die 1500Mhz versteift. 
Zuerst hatte ich : 1500 / 1020 bei ca 210 W verbrauch = 21,8 firestrike
Jetzt : 1450 / 955 bei ca 180 W verbrauch =  21, 5 im firestrike
Leute die 1500 bei 950 erreichen müssen echt Golden Samples haben.


----------



## Llares (15. September 2017)

Hier!
Hab meine erst seit Mittwochabend, daher konnte ich noch nicht so viel testen. Gestern abend ein bisschen rum gespielt. Aktuell bin ich bei ~1500 MHz @ 0,95V und 900 MHz @ 0,95V (Kopfwerte, kann ich heute Abend noch exakt posten). Hab aber nur Firestrike und den Mittelerde: Mordors Schatten Bench laufen lassen. Bei Firestrike war es eine Steigerung von ca. 1200 Punkten, bei Mordor von avg. 102 FPS auf 117 FPS.
Werde aber wie gesagt nochmal die exakten Werte heute Abend hier einpflegen. Die Benches sind allerdings so kurz, dass keine Drosselung einsetzt, da muss ich nochmal ran. Finde den Lüfter aber schon nervig. Muss ich mir noch überlegen, ob ich die behalte und evtl. modifiziere oder gegen eine Custom tausche.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (15. September 2017)

Gibt es bezüglich Custommodelle eigentlich neue Infos? Mein letzter Stand war, dass ASUS wohl im September noch Custommodelle anbieten möchte & wie sieht es da mit den anderen Labels/Firmen aus?


----------



## Gurdi (15. September 2017)

Das siehts immo düster aus mit Informationen.


----------



## drstoecker (15. September 2017)

Die letze Info die ich weis ist das erst ab Oktober Custom Modelle kommen sollen, das wurde doch verschoben.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (15. September 2017)

Also die ASUS-Custommodelle erst ab Oktober und wie sieht es mit Sapphire, HIS & Co aus?

@Gurdi
Also kein Link, welcher meine Score knackt(?) & um es mit deinen Worten zu sagen.... LOL.... also rofl, er hat lol gesagt!


----------



## Gurdi (16. September 2017)

Sry hab mich verguckt bei deinem Score. 8200 oder 8300 waren glaube ich das höchste bisher.


----------



## yummycandy (16. September 2017)

Hier sieht man schön, wie marginal die Unterschiede zwischen 56er und 64er teilweise sind. Auch wird erklärt, warum der Takt munter hoch und runter springt (GPU Boost).

Vega 64 vs. Vega 56 Clock-for-Clock Shader Comparison (Gaming) | GamersNexus - Gaming PC Builds & Hardware Benchmarks



> The biggest issue with this test is clock matching the GPUs. AMD has implemented its own version of nVidia’s GPU Boost 3.0, except now for Vega: The clocks will bounce around based on power headroom, voltage headroom, and temperature headroom.


----------



## Gurdi (16. September 2017)

Das deckt sich ein wenig mit meinen Ergebnissen.

Ich konnte jedoch bei identischen Einstellungen durchaus etwas mehr Performance erzielen, in Sudden Strike 4 waren es immerhin etwa rund 2 Fps auf den min und avg. Fps.

Im Timespy haben die Shader etwa 250-300Punkte ausgemacht. Was man aber sagen muss ist, dass eine 64er sich generell höher takten lässt durch die zusätzlichen Shader. Dafür verbraucht die Karte aber auch mehr Strom auf den selben Einstellungen wie eine 56er. Man könnte also die 10-15 Watt die ich gemessen habe auch einfach in einen höheren Takt bei der 56er investieren.


----------



## yummycandy (16. September 2017)

Gibt gerade welche bei CaseKing für 409,-€

Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 56, 8192 MB HBM2


----------



## yummycandy (16. September 2017)

Und 50 64er bei MindFactory

8GB XFX Radeon RX Vega 64 Black Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon RX VEGA - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## Gurdi (16. September 2017)

56er ist schon wieder ausverkauft.....
Das waren auch noch die von Sapphire, die scheinen mit die besten zu sein im Moment.


----------



## Dremor (16. September 2017)

Also bei Caseking gab es die heut Nacht um 2 halb3 schon für 409. 
Hätte nicht zögern sollen , Nu ist wieder alles weg

Gesendet von meinem Moto G (5) mit Tapatalk


----------



## yummycandy (16. September 2017)

Wieder welche:

8GB MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon RX VEGA - Hardware, Notebooks
8GB XFX Radeon RX Vega 64 Black Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon RX VEGA - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## yummycandy (16. September 2017)

oops Doppelpost


----------



## Gurdi (16. September 2017)

Dremor schrieb:


> Also bei Caseking gab es die heut Nacht um 2 halb3 schon für 409.
> Hätte nicht zögern sollen , Nu ist wieder alles weg
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Moto G (5) mit Tapatalk



Ne 56er für rund 400 lohnt sich immer wie ich finde, auch als Referenzdesign.


----------



## flx23 (16. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich bin aktuell am überlegen  ob mich mir eine vega56 bzw 64 kaufe. Hab mich schon ein wenig eingelesen und durch uv scheint man ja noch einiges an leistung rausholen zu können.
Was mir jedoch noch etwas kopfzerbrechen bereitet ist die Kühlung... eigentlich wollte ich warten bis die ersten costume Modelle  auf dem markt sind doch das schein ja noch etwas zu dauern. Mit Referenzkarten habe ich ehr schlechte  (laute) erfahrungen gemacht. Nunwar meine Überlegung einen anderen kuhler auf ne vega zu packen. Dazu wollte ich mal anfragen ob ihr das schon gemacht hab und wenn ja was ihr gemacht habt. Prinzipiell würde  ich Luft  bzw. Aoi bevorzugen. Platz für  einen 240er Radiator  hab ich auch im Gehäuse.


Danke für all eure ideen
Flx23


----------



## flx23 (16. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich bin aktuell am überlegen  ob mich mir eine vega56 bzw 64 kaufe. Hab mich schon ein wenig eingelesen und durch uv scheint man ja noch einiges an leistung rausholen zu können.
Was mir jedoch noch etwas kopfzerbrechen bereitet ist die Kühlung... eigentlich wollte ich warten bis die ersten costume Modelle  auf dem markt sind doch das schein ja noch etwas zu dauern. Mit Referenzkarten habe ich ehr schlechte  (laute) erfahrungen gemacht. Nunwar meine Überlegung einen anderen kuhler auf ne vega zu packen. Dazu wollte ich mal anfragen ob ihr das schon gemacht hab und wenn ja was ihr gemacht habt. Prinzipiell würde  ich Luft  bzw. Aoi bevorzugen. Platz für  einen 240er Radiator  hab ich auch im Gehäuse.


Danke für all eure ideen
Flx23


----------



## drstoecker (16. September 2017)

Hab nochmal versucht auf meine 64er das oc bios zu Flashen. Klappt problemlos allerdings wenn ich im Treiber auf Turbo stelle und bf1 lade in 4k geht der pc komplett aus. Auf Balance geht der core und ramtakt nicht hoch. Netzteil ist ein bq e10 600w, kann es daran liegen? Mit dem Standard bios läuft die Karte problemlos. Es ist eine xfx. Oder haben die doch für die lq selektierte Chips genommen?


----------



## Apfelringo (16. September 2017)

Ganz ehrlich, ich bin nicht Geräuschunempfindlich, aber finde den Referenzlüfter echt ok. Unter 3000 RPM bleibt es im erträglichen Bereich.  Und im normalen Betrieb ( desktop, surfen usw) hörst du gar nichts. Der ist auch recht hochwertig, komplett aus Alu mit Vapor Chamber, backplate,  fast schon zu schade zum abbauen. Nicht zu vergleichen mit der Rx480 referenz oder den 1070 founders editions.
Kommt natürlich auch drauf an was du vor hast, wenn du die Karte ans Limit treiben willst reicht der Referenzkühler natürlich nicht.


----------



## MfDoom (16. September 2017)

das der PC ausgeht lässt zumindest vermuten das es am Netzteil liegt


----------



## arcDaniel (16. September 2017)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Hab nochmal versucht auf meine 64er das oc bios zu Flashen. Klappt problemlos allerdings wenn ich im Treiber auf Turbo stelle und bf1 lade in 4k geht der pc komplett aus. Auf Balance geht der core und ramtakt nicht hoch. Netzteil ist ein bq e10 600w, kann es daran liegen? Mit dem Standard bios läuft die Karte problemlos. Es ist eine xfx. Oder haben die doch für die lq selektierte Chips genommen?



Für die LC sind die Chips teils selektiert, nicht in dem Sinne, dass alle Chips auf Herz und Nieren getestet werden und dann die Besseren zu LC oder besser gesagt zu Vega XTX Chips werden. Hier spielen Leckströme und solche Sachen eine Rolle, also Werte welche verhältnismässig schnell geprüft werden können und darauf hinweisen ob der Chip den Takt pakt oder nicht. Hier wird AMD schon wissen was geht und was nicht.

Jedoch kann man auch einen Vega XT Chip bekommen, welcher Problemlos bessere Taktraten als ein XTX Modell kann, das ist eher ne Glückssache.

Dass das LC Bios gerade im Turbo sofort abschaltet, hat damit zu tun, dass hier ein maximaler Temperaturwert von 75°C hinterlegt ist, welcher man (bis dato) nicht mir Software umgehen kann. Sprich wenn die Karte 76°C misst, schalter sie sofort ab.

Da du aber eine Wasserkühlung hast, ist dies eher unwahrscheinlich, also vielleicht doch ein Chip der die Werte einfach nicht pakt.

Edit: NT könnte eine Ursache sein.


----------



## Gurdi (16. September 2017)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Hab nochmal versucht auf meine 64er das oc bios zu Flashen. Klappt problemlos allerdings wenn ich im Treiber auf Turbo stelle und bf1 lade in 4k geht der pc komplett aus. Auf Balance geht der core und ramtakt nicht hoch. Netzteil ist ein bq e10 600w, kann es daran liegen? Mit dem Standard bios läuft die Karte problemlos. Es ist eine xfx. Oder haben die doch für die lq selektierte Chips genommen?



Treiber runter und mit DDU gecleant? Ich hab da schon so einige Erfahrungen mit dem Treiber gemacht, ich fasse die mal die tage zusammen. Wenn der Takt bei dir auf der Stelle steht, also nicht mehr boostet, rauf sowie runter, ist der Treiber im Eimer.


----------



## Pasta319 (16. September 2017)

Meine neue Vega kam heute an 

Optisch definitv viel besser. 
Lautstärke ist komischerweise auch viel niedriger. 
Die alte Karte war wohl einfach müll. 

Ich habe jetzt aber Probleme beim einstellen. 
Die Karte (64er) taktet nie in meine eingestellten 1500 mhz nicht mit 950,1000 oder 1100mv. 
Bei Benchmarks ist es immer ganz knapp, was OK ist. 

Bei Spielen erreiche ich einfach nie die 100% Last (BF1 @ FullHD Ultra, PUBG @LOW) 
Trotzdem erreiche ich nicht mein Frametarget 144fps. 
Man könnte meinen die Karte hört bei so 110FPS auf mehr Leistung zu geben. 
Auslastung ist dann so 60-70%.
Die Auslastung geht nicht höher und die FPS auch nicht. 
Der Takt ist auch oft bei 1200-1400, wegen der niedrigen Auslastung. 

Die Temperatur ist im guten Bereich 60-70°.

Bei PUBG falle ich sogar teils unter 60.
Der Takt ist sehr oft in der Nähe von 1000mhz. 
Der Speicher geht dann auf 500 runter. 

Irgendwas stimmt da doch nicht


----------



## Gurdi (16. September 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Für die LC sind die Chips teils selektiert, nicht in dem Sinne, dass alle Chips auf Herz und Nieren getestet werden und dann die Besseren zu LC oder besser gesagt zu Vega XTX Chips werden. Hier spielen Leckströme und solche Sachen eine Rolle, also Werte welche verhältnismässig schnell geprüft werden können und darauf hinweisen ob der Chip den Takt pakt oder nicht. Hier wird AMD schon wissen was geht und was nicht.
> 
> Jedoch kann man auch einen Vega XT Chip bekommen, welcher Problemlos bessere Taktraten als ein XTX Modell kann, das ist eher ne Glückssache.
> 
> ...



Glaub ich nicht, er könnte ja auch runter takten und dann sollte das zumindest laufen.


----------



## Gurdi (16. September 2017)

Sry, Doppelpost


----------



## Gurdi (16. September 2017)

Pasta319 schrieb:


> Meine neue Vega kam heute an
> 
> Optisch definitv viel besser.
> Lautstärke ist komischerweise auch viel niedriger.
> ...



Screen von deinen Einstellungen bitte.
Hast du ne XFX oder ne MSI bekommen?
Meine XFX hört sich tatsächlich auch angehnemer an als meine  Sapphire, aber kann mich auch täuschen.


----------



## Pasta319 (16. September 2017)

nochmal eine MSI
Bild editiere ich gleich

Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen

Wie lädt man Bilder sonst hier hoch?
Habe es bis jetzt nocht nicht auf die Reihe bekommen.


----------



## Gurdi (16. September 2017)

Pasta319 schrieb:


> nochmal eine MSI
> Bild editiere ich gleich
> 
> Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen
> ...



Guckst du hier, hab ne Anleitung mal gemacht. Das hat bei mir immer geklappt.
Offenbar werden deine Werte nicht übernommen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...-gtx-build-uv-oc-how-guide-3.html#post9039337

Bilder kannst du hochladen wenn du im Forum auf erweitern unten klickst wenn du was schreibst, da kannst du Anhänge hinzufügen.


----------



## arcDaniel (16. September 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht, er könnte ja auch runter takten und dann sollte das zumindest laufen.



Laut Buildzoid schaltet sie ab, habe es selbst nicht getestet, allerdings glaube ich ihm schon. In diesem Bereich ist erachte ich ihn als extrem kompetent.


----------



## Pasta319 (16. September 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Guckst du hier, hab ne Anleitung mal gemacht. Das hat bei mir immer geklappt.
> Offenbar werden deine Werte nicht übernommen.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...-gtx-build-uv-oc-how-guide-3.html#post9039337
> .



Habe das jetzt gemacht.
Kann ich jetzt alles einstellen wie ich will?


----------



## Gurdi (16. September 2017)

Ja, sollte jetzt klappen.


----------



## Gurdi (16. September 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Laut Buildzoid schaltet sie ab, habe es selbst nicht getestet, allerdings glaube ich ihm schon. In diesem Bereich ist erachte ich ihn als extrem kompetent.



Ich hab meine 56er mit dem LC Bios höher Betrieben mit einem 8Jahre alten 600Watt Netzteil.
Es haben sich schon so einige in die Finger geschnitten mit dem UV/OC der Karte. Die PCGH war gut beraten da keinen Schnellschuss hinzulegen im aktuellen Heft.

Er hat jetzt aber auch wirklich sehr dürftige Informationen gepostet so dass sich das Problem nur schwer eingrenzen lässt.
Bullidziod hatte doch auch behauptet dass die Spannung vom Memwert nicht beim Core unterschritten wird, das ist auch Falsch gewesen.


----------



## Pasta319 (16. September 2017)

Danke funzt jetzt super 
Wo kann man die Temp vom HBM auslesen?
Ich kann es nicht in HWInfo und Afterburner


----------



## Gurdi (16. September 2017)

Doch der aktuelle HWInfo liest den Wert aus. Nimm die aktuelle Beta, die liefert die ASIC Power und den Meverbrauch gleich mit. Dann hast du alles was du brauchst. 
Viel Spaß beim clocken.


----------



## Pasta319 (16. September 2017)

Die Karte lässt sich echt gut Takten.
Schaffe 1650mhz @1040mv
Den Speicher hebe ich nur auf 1000mhz an, weil ich ihn nicht zu sehr belasten will.
Wie viel mv braucht ihr ür 1650mhz?
Von den Temps würde ich eventuell sogar 1700 schaffen. Leider bin ich gerade nur noch knapp unterm PL...

Aber immerhin, ich bin sehr zufrieden mit den Ergebnissen in so kurzer Zeit


----------



## Gurdi (16. September 2017)

Pasta319 schrieb:


> Die Karte lässt sich echt gut Takten.
> Schaffe 1650mhz @1040mv
> Den Speicher hebe ich nur auf 1000mhz an, weil ich ihn nicht zu sehr belasten will.
> Wie viel mv braucht ihr ür 1650mhz?
> ...



Das sind  gute Ergebnisse. Glückwunsch.


----------



## drstoecker (17. September 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> das der PC ausgeht lässt zumindest vermuten das es am Netzteil liegt


Das Netzteil bq e10 ist neu und sollte mit 600w eigtl keine Probleme machen.


arcDaniel schrieb:


> Für die LC sind die Chips teils selektiert, nicht in dem Sinne, dass alle Chips auf Herz und Nieren getestet werden und dann die Besseren zu LC oder besser gesagt zu Vega XTX Chips werden. Hier spielen Leckströme und solche Sachen eine Rolle, also Werte welche verhältnismässig schnell geprüft werden können und darauf hinweisen ob der Chip den Takt pakt oder nicht. Hier wird AMD schon wissen was geht und was nicht.
> 
> Jedoch kann man auch einen Vega XT Chip bekommen, welcher Problemlos bessere Taktraten als ein XTX Modell kann, das ist eher ne Glückssache.
> 
> ...


Habs jetzt mit allen 3 Versionen auf techpowerup getestet, bf1 läuft erst ein paar Minuten auf Balance, auf Turbo schmiert die Karte direkt ab. Powersave lief glaube soweit problemlos. Aber sobald der Takt auf 1700mhz rum kommt ,Peng!


Gurdi schrieb:


> Treiber runter und mit DDU gecleant? Ich hab da schon so einige Erfahrungen mit dem Treiber gemacht, ich fasse die mal die tage zusammen. Wenn der Takt bei dir auf der Stelle steht, also nicht mehr boostet, rauf sowie runter, ist der Treiber im Eimer.


Ja habe ich alles versucht mehrfach, keine Besserung. Der Takt würde mittlerweile auch richtig angezeigt.


----------



## Gurdi (17. September 2017)

Dann musst du manuell die Taktraten setzen, es liegt ja auf der Hand dass deine Karte den Takt nicht schafft oder sehe ich das falsch.
Klär mich mal genauer auf.
Was für ne Karte? WaKü oder LuKü? Warum LC Bios? Wie lief es mit Stock.
Am besten auch mal einen Screen mit deinen Einstellungen falls du welche gemacht hast.
Ist HBBC aktiv?


----------



## drstoecker (17. September 2017)

Es ist eine 64er xfx umgebaut auf ekwb. Alle Einstellungen über den Treiber gesetzt bzw. deren Profile.
warum oc bios ja da ich davon ausgehe das das laufen sollte. Im Endeffekt ist mir das eigtl schnuppe da das Standard bios mit der Leistung völlig reicht. Manuelles oc hatte ich anfangs auch probiert aber ich bin der Meinung das die Profile im bios schon sehr gut sind und manuell da nicht mehr allzuviel bringt oder?


----------



## Gurdi (17. September 2017)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Es ist eine 64er xfx umgebaut auf ekwb. Alle Einstellungen über den Treiber gesetzt bzw. deren Profile.
> warum oc bios ja da ich davon ausgehe das das laufen sollte. Im Endeffekt ist mir das eigtl schnuppe da das Standard bios mit der Leistung völlig reicht. Manuelles oc hatte ich anfangs auch probiert aber ich bin der Meinung das die Profile im bios schon sehr gut sind und manuell da nicht mehr allzuviel bringt oder?



Das liegt wohl im Auge des Betrachters. Du musst bedenken dass das LC Bios doch aggresiver Boostet, vor ellem im kalten Zustand. Setz mal die Zieltemparatur etwas höher, das bewirkt dass die Karte im kalten Zustand nicht so hoch boostet.

WaKü besitzer neigen dazu die einfach runter zu ziehen.Lass die mal auf 70


----------



## drstoecker (17. September 2017)

Hab da nix verändert, ist alles auf default. Max Temp im Game per Turbo Mode unter vollast 40grad.


----------



## Gurdi (17. September 2017)

Kommt ne Fehlermeldung? Lässt sich was auffälliges auslesen mit den Tools. Eine Spannungsspitze auf dem Core z.B. oder dass der Takt unruhig wurde im Vorfeld(also mehrmals einknickt)


----------



## yummycandy (17. September 2017)

Mal ne steile These von mir. Könnte VEGA nicht auch unter dem Misverhältnis von Shader vs. ROPs leiden? Ich kam durch das drauf:



> At least for gaming, this confirms what we all suspected, which is that Vega has way too many shaders relative to the other resources available. That may not be true in the professional workspace that AMD is hoping to target, but for gaming, this is not a balanced GPU. In the past, the Fury X has been criticized for similar flaws - most notably the ROP bottleneck and the geometry bottleneck. It seems like Vega has a memory bandwidth and likely at 64 ROPS to 4096 SP, an ROP bottleneck for gaming.



und



> I suspect that even with 2816 shaders (same as a 290X), it might not be that much slower. Whatever it's other flaws, Hawaii was a relatively well balanced architecture - the only flaw I suppose perhaps being the weak triangle performance.



[Gamer's Nexus] Vega 64 vs. Vega 56 Clock-for-Clock Shader Comparison (Gaming)

Vega ist ja primär füt Skalierbarkeit und professionellen Einsatz ausgelegt. Gaming sollte ein netter Seiteneffekt sein, leidet aber immer noch unter dem Fehlen den passenden Features in Treiber/Software. Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Gurdi (17. September 2017)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Mal ne steile These von mir. Könnte VEGA nicht auch unter dem Misverhältnis von Shader vs. ROPs leiden? Ich kam durch das drauf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schwer zu beurteilen als Laie. Was ich festgestellt habe ist dass Vega sehr mit Flammen und Raucheffekten zu kämpfen hat. Das kann aber auch täuschen.


----------



## yummycandy (17. September 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Schwer zu beurteilen als Laie. Was ich festgestellt habe ist dass Vega sehr mit Flammen und Raucheffekten zu kämpfen hat. Das kann aber auch täuschen.



Gameworks oder normale Engineeffekte?


----------



## Gurdi (17. September 2017)

In Warhammer ist das recht auffällig.Auch in der Unity Engine bei SuddenStrike belasten die brennenden Gebäude die GPU Stark.


----------



## drebbin (17. September 2017)

Solange nicht abschließend geklärt ist - und das wird wahrscheinlich nie passieren - was für Funktionen derzeit noch über den Treiber freischaltbar sind, werden wir wohl nie wissen was der Grund für das Missverhältnis ist was zwischen Vega`s technisch verfügbarer Leistung und realer Gamingleistung liegt.

Solange meine Vega64 hoffentlich noch innerhalb meines Urlaubs ankommt hab ich zumindest noch genug Zeit um mein neues Spielzeug ausgiebig zu testen (und euch ordentlich aufgearbeitet hier rein zu knallen  )


----------



## hugo-03 (18. September 2017)

hat jemand schon mal Sniper Elite mit DX12 getestet ?
edit sollten ja die meisten haben seit den kauf einer RX ^^


----------



## Gurdi (18. September 2017)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> hat jemand schon mal Sniper Elite mit DX12 getestet ?
> edit sollten ja die meisten haben seit den kauf einer RX ^^



Ja hab ich, läuft sehr gut. Hab fast durchweg 60fps.
Wenn ich wüsste wie weit dieser Sniper Wood weg ist würde ich da auch nach PCGH benchen


----------



## Algo (18. September 2017)

Hmm hat schon jemand eine ASUS Strix Vega 64 irgendwo gesichtet? Sollten die nicht im September erscheinen? Von den Anderen Herstellern hört man leider auch gar nix was Customs angeht .


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (18. September 2017)

Algo schrieb:


> Hmm hat schon jemand eine ASUS Strix Vega 64 irgendwo gesichtet? Sollten die nicht im September erscheinen? Von den Anderen Herstellern hört man leider auch gar nix was Customs angeht .



Würde mich auch mal Interessieren bzw. Custom 54er...wollte meinem Bruder eigentlich ein zum Geburtstag schenken, der in 5 Tagen ist, aber AMD mal wieder...Dann wirds wohl ne 1070....schade eigentlich..


----------



## MfDoom (18. September 2017)

Da kommt bald eine 1070ti und die normale wird billiger


----------



## drebbin (18. September 2017)

Algo schrieb:


> Hmm hat schon jemand eine ASUS Strix Vega 64 irgendwo gesichtet? Sollten die nicht im September erscheinen? Von den Anderen Herstellern hört man leider auch gar nix was Customs angeht .



Hab doch schon gesagt, wenn meine 



Spoiler



Asus ROG Strix


 Vega64 noch im Urlaub ankommt, werdet ihr bestens informiert


----------



## yummycandy (18. September 2017)

Habt ihr das schon gesehen? 

AMD Vega 56 Hybrid Results: Fixing AMD’s Artificial Limit at 1742MHz | GamersNexus - Gaming PC Builds & Hardware Benchmarks



> Everyone talks game about how they don’t care about power consumption. We took that comment to the extreme, using a registry hack to give Vega 56 enough extra power to kill the card, if we wanted, and a Floe 360mm CLC to keep temperatures low enough that GPU diode reporting inaccuracies emerge. “I don’t care about power consumption, I just want performance” is now met with that – 100% more power and an overclock to 1742MHz core. We've got room to do 200% power, but things would start popping at that point. The Vega 56 Hybrid mod is our most modded version of the Hybrid series to date, and leverages powerplay table registry changes to provide that additional power headroom. This is an alternative to BIOS flashing, which is limited to signed drivers (like V64 on V56, though we had issues flashing V64L onto V56). Last we attempted it, a modified BIOS did not work. Powerplay tables do, though, and mean that we can modify power target to surpass V56’s artificial power limitation.
> 
> The limitation on power provisioned to the V56 core is, we believe, fully to prevent V56 from too easily outmatching V64 in performance. The card’s BIOS won’t allow greater than 300-308W down the PCIe cables natively, even though official BIOS versions for V64 cards can support 350~360W. The VRM itself easily sustains 360W, and we’ve tested it as handling 406W without a FET popping. 400W is probably pushing what’s reasonable, but to limit V56 to ~300W, when an additional 60W is fully within the capabilities of the VRM & GPU, is a means to cap V56 performance to a point of not competing with V64.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gurdi (18. September 2017)

Ja, das wurde in den News auch schon debattiert. Ab einem gewissen Leistungsspektrum kommt man nicht am 64er Bios vorbei, oder aber man nimmt den reghack.


----------



## Gurdi (19. September 2017)

Paar sind noch da.
8GB MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon RX VEGA - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## hugo-03 (19. September 2017)

mir ist aufgefallen, das spielen und dazu twitch schauen zu Problemen führt immer wieder hat bf1 bei mir zu gemacht


----------



## Richi1605 (19. September 2017)

Ich hab mir ne Vega 56 Bestellt, kommt auch die Tage hoff ich zu mindest. HAbt ihr den Kühler getauscht ?? Wenn ja was habt ihr drauf geschnallt ?? Gibs da eig schon was für ?? Also für Luft vll auch Aio kühler ?? Finde da nicht wirklich viel -.-"

würde DER eig auch drauf passen ??


----------



## Gurdi (19. September 2017)

Gibt noch den Morpheus als LuKü, ansonsten nur für Wasserkühlung.
Der Eiswolf ist halb unverschämt teuer.


----------



## MfDoom (19. September 2017)

der Morpheus ist dafür top geeignet und wird dir noch manch andere Graka kühlen, besser als die meisten Kühler der Customs


----------



## Chinaquads (19. September 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> der Morpheus ist dafür top geeignet und wird dir noch manch andere Graka kühlen, besser als die meisten Kühler der Customs


Wie schaut's denn mit dem vrm temps aus? Das der morpheus die Karte gut kühlt ist ja klar, aber die vrms sind wichtiger.

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MfDoom (19. September 2017)

Es liegen genug Kühlkörper bei um diee abzudecken, PCGH hat das näher beleuchtet. Ich selbst habe keine praktische Erfahrung damit gemacht.


----------



## Fameous83 (19. September 2017)

Ich habe es doch getan und mir eine MSI Vega64 bestellt. MSI wegen des erlaubten Kühlerwechsels.
Bin sehr gespannt und voller Vorfreude.


----------



## hugo-03 (20. September 2017)

ich habe jetzt Leistungsmesser am Netzteil, bisher liegt der Peak bei fast 570 Watt (Reg.-Hack für mehr PT)


----------



## sozialhookah (20. September 2017)

Richi1605 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir ne Vega 56 Bestellt, kommt auch die Tage hoff ich zu mindest. HAbt ihr den Kühler getauscht ?? Wenn ja was habt ihr drauf geschnallt ?? Gibs da eig schon was für ?? Also für Luft vll auch Aio kühler ?? Finde da nicht wirklich viel -.-"
> 
> würde DER eig auch drauf passen ??



Kann den Alphacool nur empfehlen.
hab bis jetzt aber nur den und auch diesem getestet also zu anderen kann ich nix sagen



hugo-03 schrieb:


> ich habe jetzt Leistungsmesser am Netzteil, bisher liegt der Peak bei fast 570 Watt (Reg.-Hack für mehr PT)



bin bei Peak 650W und absoluter Peak ca 700W


----------



## yummycandy (20. September 2017)

Habt ihr die Topseller bei Caseking schon gesehen?


----------



## Richi1605 (20. September 2017)

wundert dich das ?? die gabs für 400 euro am we xD

Noch was interessantes vll


----------



## Richi1605 (20. September 2017)

Fameous83 schrieb:


> Ich habe es doch getan und mir eine MSI Vega64 bestellt. MSI wegen des erlaubten Kühlerwechsels.
> Bin sehr gespannt und voller Vorfreude.



Geht meines wissens bei der von XFX auch... musste glaube nur zurück bauen bei einer rma. und die gibs seit geraumer zeit für unter 600 euro


----------



## yummycandy (20. September 2017)

Richi1605 schrieb:


> würde DER eig auch drauf passen ??



Wieso heißt der eigentlich "Alphacool Eiswolf 120 GPX Pro ATI RX Vega M01" (ATI???)


----------



## yummycandy (20. September 2017)

Richi1605 schrieb:


> wundert dich das ?? die gabs für 400 euro am we xD


Ja, wundert mich schon. Die Karte war ja nicht immer verfügbar, erst in den letzten Wochen wurde es besser. 
Hab vorhin mal bei Mindfactory zusammengezählt. Bisher haben die ~2000 RX Vegas verkauft.


----------



## Gurdi (20. September 2017)

Die Karten laufen wie bescheuert, nur die grünen Fanboys glauben was anderes.


----------



## yummycandy (20. September 2017)

ui :O

Radeon RX Vega 64 Strix im Test: Asus Vorserie schlagt das Referenzdesign deutlich - ComputerBase

Edit: Achso, war nur der Hinweis auf der 3. Seite.


----------



## Schaffe89 (20. September 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Karten laufen wie bescheuert, nur die grünen Fanboys glauben was anderes.



2000 verkaufte Exemplare in einem Monat ist gar nichts bei den Preisen.
So viel Titan X wurden in einem Monat bei MF verkauft, für den doppelten Preis.


----------



## Gurdi (20. September 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> 2000 verkaufte Exemplare in einem Monat ist gar nichts bei den Preisen.
> So viel Titan X wurden in einem Monat bei MF verkauft, für den doppelten Preis.



Die Bestände in Deutschland sind noch mehr als angenehm. In den USA und rest Europas sieht es richtig bescheiden aus mit den Stückzahlen.
AMD hat da richtig ******* gebaut.


----------



## Venom89 (20. September 2017)

Das haben sie wirklich. Bin auf die ersten Verkaufszahlen gespannt, glaube irgendwie nicht daran, dass die Karten sich wirklich gut verkaufen werden.

Allein hier im Forum liest man mehr von Enttäuschung als von allem anderen. Das soll schon was heißen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MfDoom (20. September 2017)

Ich bin mehr als zufrieden mit meiner Vega


----------



## Gurdi (20. September 2017)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Das haben sie wirklich. Bin auf die ersten Verkaufszahlen gespannt, glaube irgendwie nicht daran, dass die Karten sich wirklich gut verkaufen werden.
> 
> Allein hier im Forum liest man mehr von Enttäuschung als von allem anderen. Das soll schon was heißen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



Wir lesen offenbar verschiedene Foren....


----------



## drebbin (20. September 2017)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Das haben sie wirklich. Bin auf die ersten Verkaufszahlen gespannt, glaube irgendwie nicht daran, dass die Karten sich wirklich gut verkaufen werden.
> 
> Allein hier im Forum liest man mehr von Enttäuschung als von allem anderen. Das soll schon was heißen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



Die Verkaufszahlen werden quasi 100% betragen. Leider nicht aufgrund der effizienten Spieleleistung, sondern durch die Miningleistung.
Das Forum redet (meiner Meinung nach) zurecht von einer Enttäuschung, aber die Preise bleiben solange oben, solange sie trotzdem gekauft werden. Miner kaufen solange es sich rentiert, Spieler müssen in den bitteren Apfel beißen. Angebot und Nachfrage - von wem die Nachfrage kommt spielt keine Rolle, leider.


----------



## Venom89 (20. September 2017)

drebbin schrieb:


> Die Verkaufszahlen werden quasi 100% betragen. Leider nicht aufgrund der effizienten Spieleleistung, sondern durch die Miningleistung.



Wenn ich sehe das bei Geizhals so gut wie alle Vega Karten als lagernd gelistet werden bezweifel ich den Mining Hype auf Vega.



Gurdi schrieb:


> Wir lesen offenbar verschiedene Foren....


Ich weiß ja nicht, wie lange du schon durch diese Forenwelt schon herum geisterst.
Aber die Stimmung ist seit dem ich mit lese, mit Abstand die schlechteste.

Nur mal ein Vergleich:

Vega 56:
Wie ist der Ersteindruck zu AMDs Radeon RX Vega 56? | 3DCenter.org

R9 390:
Umfrage-Auswertung: Wie ist der Ersteindruck zur Radeon R9 390? | 3DCenter.org

Mach die Augen auf.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## drebbin (20. September 2017)

Dann macht aber die Stabilität des (im Vergleich zur aktuellen Spieleistung zu hohen) Preises wenig Sinn...


----------



## Venom89 (20. September 2017)

Es hat schon immer was länger gedauert, bis die Preise nach Releases gesetzt haben. 
Ich habe auch noch nie, kurz nach Release Angebote gesehen diedie UVP um 20% unterschreiten.
Bei einem Hype sehe ich keine lieferbaren Karten. Hier jedoch schon obwohl es angeblich lieferschwierigkeiten gibt?

Passt auch nicht zusammen oder? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## drebbin (20. September 2017)

Nein passt nicht, da gebe ich dir Recht 
Das die Hersteller der Customdesigns nichts liefern können ist mir allerdings bereits seit letzter Woche bekannt. Selbst ASUS - bisher der einzige Vertreter (wo bleibt Sapphire) mit abweichenden Kühlerdesigns vom Referenzdesign - bekommt die erste!! Lieferung an ROG Strix Vega64 Karten für den Einzelhandel nach Deutschland erst Ende September.


----------



## ATIR290 (20. September 2017)

Mein Shop versendet erst nach 7 - 8 Arbeitstagen
Ebenso jener Online Händlershop bekommt die Vegas und gar zu Super Preisen nicht an den Mann,- zumindest bei uns in Italien liegen Karten nun wie Blei in den Regalen

Cerca tra migliaia di prodotti Hi-Tech ai prezzi piu convenienti - QmaxTech

Fast überall 25 Stück auf Lager,. und keine ging weg die letzten 3 Tage...


----------



## yummycandy (21. September 2017)

[WCCF] AMD Announces 2nd Gen Ryzen & Vega Coming Next Year On 12nm

Seit wann spricht man bei GF von 12nm??


----------



## arcDaniel (21. September 2017)

yummycandy schrieb:


> [WCCF] AMD Announces 2nd Gen Ryzen & Vega Coming Next Year On 12nm
> 
> Seit wann spricht man bei GF von 12nm??



Ist denke ich nur eine Markething-Entscheidung; TSMC bietet nun 12nm, dann kommt GF und verwandeln ihr 14nm+ einfach in 12nm.


----------



## hugo-03 (21. September 2017)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Das haben sie wirklich. Bin auf die ersten Verkaufszahlen gespannt, glaube irgendwie nicht daran, dass die Karten sich wirklich gut verkaufen werden.
> 
> Allein hier im Forum liest man mehr von Enttäuschung als von allem anderen. Das soll schon was heißen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



wenn etwas wirklich schlecht ist an der Vega dann ist es der Treiber, ansonsten hat sich der tausch Fury gegen Vega 100% gelohnt


----------



## yummycandy (21. September 2017)

Noch etwas interessantes. Es scheint eine Zusammenarbeit zwischen AMD und Tesla zu entstehen. Ob da allerdings auch VEGAs im Spiel sind, wird nicht beschrieben.

Ist aber immer noch eine Börsenspekulation.

[H]ardOCP: AMD, GlobalFoundries, and Tesla in Talks and Tests



> Tesla is building its own A.I. processor using technology from AMD, reports CNBC, citing remarks by AMD's partner in manufacturing, GlobalFoundries. That may be competition for chips already being supplied to Tesla by Nvidia.


----------



## yummycandy (21. September 2017)

OT: Auweia, das wird einigen nicht gefallen. 

Auswirkungen von Raubkopien: EU-Kommission unterdruckt Piraterie-Studie | heise online
https://cdn.netzpolitik.org/wp-upload/2017/09/displacement_study.pdf


----------



## Gurdi (21. September 2017)

Für ganz schnelle. Ist im Radeon Pack! Es gibt heute 10% auf Sachen im Outlet.
MSI Radeon RX VEGA 64 8G, Grafikkarte HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, Outlet
Das ist dann ein Spitzenpreis.


----------



## yummycandy (21. September 2017)

Habt ihr das schon gelesen? 7 und 5nm 



> 7nm Customer SoCs from Globalfoundries in H1 2018
> 
> Globalfoundries has announced  the roll-out of its 7nmFinFET semiconductor technology, with design kits available now, first customer chips launching in H1 2018 and volume production in H2.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gurdi (21. September 2017)

Macht Hoffnung auf mehr


----------



## yummycandy (21. September 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Macht Hoffnung auf mehr



Wobei ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, daß die großen VEGA-Karten jetzt auf einmal in 12nm rauskommen werden. Ich schätze mal, die APUs werden in diesem Prozess gefertigt werden.


----------



## Gurdi (21. September 2017)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Wobei ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, daß die großen VEGA-Karten jetzt auf einmal in 12nm rauskommen werden. Ich schätze mal, die APUs werden in diesem Prozess gefertigt werden.



PCGH spekuliert auch eine Refresh der Vega in Q1 18 in Ihrem Artikel.Möglich wäre es.Würde Vega effizienter machen.


----------



## Apfelringo (21. September 2017)

Dann können sie Vega auch gleich rebranden, die meisten verbinden wohl eher negatives mit dem Namen.


----------



## yummycandy (21. September 2017)

Toms Hardware, die eigentliche Quelle, schreibt u.a. dazu:



> At the Global Foundries Technology Conference, AMD’s CTO Mark Papermaster announced that the company will be transitioning “graphics and client products” from the Global Foundries 14nm LPP FinFET process it uses today to the new 12nm LP process in 2018. Global Foundries also announced that 12LP will begin production in 1Q18.
> 
> *We followed up with Papermaster in person and confirmed directly that the company will transition both Vega GPUs and the Ryzen line of processors to the 12nm LP process. *However, it’s still not clear whether or not he meant that 12nm LP will be a shrink of Ryzen in 2018 (a "tick" equivalent if you will) or if Zen+/Zen 2 will also be using the 12LP process. Previously, AMD has implied that Zen 2 will use the 7nm process. The company has used both "Zen+" and "Zen 2" to refer to its next-generation die.
> 
> ...



Es handelt sich also um VEGA. Ist nur die Frage, welche Produktlinie? Ich glaub ja, daß das der Ersatz für Polaris werden könnte. AMD hatte ja was dazu in den Präsentationen, aber wurde nie konkret.


----------



## hugo-03 (21. September 2017)

dann kommt halt rx 65 !? mir egal also die große Baustelle bei AMD ist und bleibt die Software, Ryzen hat bis heute nicht den besten RAM Support und wie der Vega Treiber läuft, brauch ich ja nicht noch kommentieren. ich warte eigentlich nur darauf mal sagen zu können "oh meine AMD-Produkte bringen auch mal die Leistung die sie können"


----------



## Gurdi (21. September 2017)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Toms Hardware, die eigentliche Quelle, schreibt u.a. dazu:
> 
> 
> 
> Es handelt sich also um VEGA. Ist nur die Frage, welche Produktlinie? Ich glaub ja, daß das der Ersatz für Polaris werden könnte. AMD hatte ja was dazu in den Präsentationen, aber wurde nie konkret.



Ich vermute dass die 11er da erst durchgehen. Obwohl mit der 580 hat man auch recht schnell nachgelegt.


----------



## Fameous83 (21. September 2017)

17.9.2 ist da...

Edit:

Wieso taktet die Karte in Games abrupt runter von den eingestellten 1500mhz auf etwa 1100 irgendwas und dann wieder hoch. Das Ganze passiert alle paar Sekunden!
Hat jemand einen Rat?


----------



## Gurdi (22. September 2017)

Fameous83 schrieb:


> 17.9.2 ist da...
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



Evtl Sync an?


----------



## Fameous83 (22. September 2017)

Free Sync ist an ja.


----------



## hugo-03 (22. September 2017)

Fameous83 schrieb:


> 17.9.2 ist da...
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



in bf 1 hat es bei ganz klar mit dem spawn menü und so zu tun, im spiel selber ist aber immer normal (solange kein cpu lag mal da ist)


----------



## hugo-03 (22. September 2017)

stream gucken und bf 1 spielen geht mit dem neuen treiber


----------



## Gurdi (22. September 2017)

Also meine 64er ist jetzt angekommen. Ich muss sagen nach meinen ersten Test ist defacto keine Mehrleistung ersichtlich.
Ich verstehe nicht ganz was AMD da gemacht hat. Die Shader bringen mir wikrlich nirgends etwas bisher, außer in synt. Benches.

Ein Beispiel aus Pray "Hardware Labs"
Vega 64 mit 1520Mhz Core und 1040Mem, HBCC on.
Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
   932,     20000,  42,  49, 46.600

Vega 56 mit 1520Mhz Core und 1040Mem, HBCC on.
Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
   903,     20000,  42,  49, 45.150

Nicht einmal die min. Fps. steigen.
Ich habe aber etwas interessantes beobachtet, hat jemand hier von euch Total War Warhammer?
Ich würde da gerne mal was testen wenn dass jemand hat.


----------



## hugo-03 (22. September 2017)

welche auflösung überhaupt, das ist schon wichtig wie viele teilweise die shader bringen


----------



## Gurdi (22. September 2017)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> welche auflösung überhaupt, das ist schon wichtig wie viele teilweise die shader bringen



Oh sry, bei mir immer UHD.


----------



## Gurdi (22. September 2017)

So nochmal
Sudden Strike 4 "Stalingrad"
64er mit Powersave Balanced
Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
   981,     20000,  46,  52, 49.050
56er mit Powersave Balanced geflasht
Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
   870,     20000,  41,  46, 43.500
HBCC jeweils on und Mem auf Standard 945.
In der Unityengine bringen die Shader also durchaus etwas.


----------



## seahawk (22. September 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> PCGH spekuliert auch eine Refresh der Vega in Q1 18 in Ihrem Artikel.Möglich wäre es.Würde Vega effizienter machen.



Das ist dann der Volta-Killer.


----------



## Gurdi (22. September 2017)

Nochmal Sudden Strike mit identischen UV/OC
64er
Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
  1119,     20000,  53,  58, 55.950
56er
Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
  1011,     20000,  47,  54, 50.550

Immerhin, über 10% mehr Leistung.


----------



## Gurdi (22. September 2017)

Sniper Elite 4 150% Rescale max out.
Wider identische Configs.
64er UV/OC
Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
   520,     20000,  21,  30, 26.000
56 UV/OC flashed
Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
   506,     20000,  22,  28, 25.300

In 4k
64er
Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
  1033,     20000,  46,  59, 51.650
56er 
Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
   986,     20000,  42,  57, 49.300


----------



## yummycandy (22. September 2017)

@Gurdi,

die Chipgüte sollte doch eindeutig besser sein und sich höher takten lassen? Läßt du die 64er unter Luft laufen?


----------



## Gurdi (22. September 2017)

Ja beide Karten @Stock Kühlung auf  2850 Umdrehungen erhöht.
Also auf ein und demselben Spannungsnvieau lässt sich die 64er bisher exakt gleich takten.
Über 1V ist die 64er solider.


----------



## yummycandy (22. September 2017)

Da bestätigt sich die Vermutung, daß beide Karten einfach zu nahe beieinander liegen. Hat hier jemand ne LC? Der XTX darauf sollte nochmal besser sein.


----------



## Gurdi (22. September 2017)

fraglich ist halb was macht die Karte mit dem Mehrverbrauch von rund 25watt wenn dabei keine Leistung bei raus kommt.
und warum kann die unity engine dermaßen profitieren und andere engines kaum.
bei 980-995mv krieg ich schon ganz gut takt hin.bin jetzt auf knapp 1570mhz. ist aber noch nicht ausgebencht.


----------



## yummycandy (22. September 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> fraglich ist halb was macht die Karte mit dem Mehrverbrauch von rund 25watt wenn dabei keine Leistung bei raus kommt.
> und warum kann die unity engine dermaßen profitieren und andere engines kaum.
> bei 980-995mv krieg ich schon ganz gut takt hin.bin jetzt auf knapp 1570mhz. ist aber noch nicht ausgebencht.



Naja, die zusätzlichen Shader wollen ja auch mit Strom versorgt werden. Die GPUs haben bis jetzt keinen Energiesparmodus für einzelne Blöcke, imho. 
Und die Engines werden die Chips einfach anders auslasten, schätze ich. Vielleicht hat Unity auch schon ein paar Funktionen für FP16 oder VEGA direkt dabei.


----------



## Gurdi (22. September 2017)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Naja, die zusätzlichen Shader wollen ja auch mit Strom versorgt werden. Die GPUs haben bis jetzt keinen Energiesparmodus für einzelne Blöcke, imho.
> Und die Engines werden die Chips einfach anders auslasten, schätze ich. Vielleicht hat Unity auch schon ein paar Funktionen für FP16 oder VEGA direkt dabei.



Denkbar ist auch dass der DSBR in der Unity Engine greift.


----------



## arcDaniel (22. September 2017)

Naja Unity Engine und Vega? Entweder ist ReCore DE dann nicht sonderlich gut Umgesetzt oder Vega mag das Spiel nicht....


----------



## Gurdi (22. September 2017)

Die Karten überraschen mich immer wieder.
Ich hab nun 1V angelegt um 1560Mhz Takt zu betreiben. Das sind gerade mal 2,6% mehr als die 1520Mhz.
Ich erziele jedoch dadurch im Prey Benchmark 7,6%mehr Leistung. Evtl. skalieren die mehr Shader er bei höherem Takt richtig oder aber ab einer gewissen Grundspannung.
Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
   998,     20000,  46,  54, 49.900

Statt vorher 46,6avg. Jemand ne Ahnung wie das zu bewerten ist?


----------



## yummycandy (22. September 2017)

Kennt ihr das schon? PSA: Lazy mans guide to tweaking your GPU (RX vega 56 specific)  : Amd

Folgendes Tool wird da erwähnt, als Alternative zu Wattman: OverdriveNTool - tool for AMD GPUs | guru3D Forums


----------



## Gurdi (22. September 2017)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das schon? PSA: Lazy mans guide to tweaking your GPU (RX vega 56 specific)  : Amd
> 
> Folgendes Tool wird da erwähnt, als Alternative zu Wattman: OverdriveNTool - tool for AMD GPUs | guru3D Forums



Das Tool sieht interessant aus, bietet zumindest die Option für Profile.
Meine Shadertests haben ergeben dass Sie doch für das ein oder andere zu gebrauchen sind. Ich muss mir mal anschauen was Nexus genau getestet hatte.
Wenn die Shader irgendwie mit dem Takt skalieren oder der Spannung bzw. Leistungsaufnahme dann würde das auch erklären warum eine Vega bei selben Takt wie eine Fury nicht schneller ist.

Bei Civ 6 renne ich in DX12 sogar ins CPU Limit mit der 64er OC. Das ist schon krass. Hier machen sich die Shader also auch durchaus bemerkbar.


----------



## yummycandy (22. September 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das Tool sieht interessant aus, bietet zumindest die Option für Profile.
> Meine Shadertests haben ergeben dass Sie doch für das ein oder andere zu gebrauchen sind. Ich muss mir mal anschauen was Nexus genau getestet hatte.
> Wenn die Shader irgendwie mit dem Takt skalieren oder der Spannung bzw. Leistungsaufnahme dann würde das auch erklären warum eine Vega bei selben Takt wie eine Fury nicht schneller ist.
> 
> Bei Civ 6 renne ich in DX12 sogar ins CPU Limit mit der 64er OC. Das ist schon krass. Hier machen sich die Shader also auch durchaus bemerkbar.



Was sagt deine GPU-Auslastung, bzw. der Verbrauch in  den Fällen, in denen Vega kaum schneller als ne Fury ist? Interessiert mich wegen der Shaderauslastung.


----------



## Gurdi (22. September 2017)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Was sagt deine GPU-Auslastung, bzw. der Verbrauch in  den Fällen, in denen Vega kaum schneller als ne Fury ist? Interessiert mich wegen der Shaderauslastung.



Das bezog sich jetzt auf die Test von PCGH, die den selben takt auf einer Vega eingestellt hatten wie die Fury ihn nutzt. Dabei gab es quasi keinen Leistungsunterschied.
In den Games wo ich die Shader kaum bemerke, wie in der Unrealengine z.B. ist die GPU Auslastung trotzdem konstant hoch.
Unter DX12 taktet die Karte auch deutlich höher.


----------



## blautemple (22. September 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Karten überraschen mich immer wieder.
> Ich hab nun 1V angelegt um 1560Mhz Takt zu betreiben. Das sind gerade mal 2,6% mehr als die 1520Mhz.
> Ich erziele jedoch dadurch im Prey Benchmark 7,6%mehr Leistung. Evtl. skalieren die mehr Shader er bei höherem Takt richtig oder aber ab einer gewissen Grundspannung.
> Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
> ...



Mehrmals getestet? Ansonsten ist das ne stink normale Messungenauigkeit...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (22. September 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Mehrmals getestet? Ansonsten ist das ne stink normale Messungenauigkeit...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Wie immer 3 runs, den Mittelwert genommen.


----------



## yummycandy (22. September 2017)

500k mehr ist schon ne Ansage: Nvidia and AMD still doing well out of mining



> AMD is eating into Nvidia market share
> 
> Sales of PC graphics add-in cards rose in the second quarter for the first time in nearly a decade, benefiting Nvidia and AMD.
> 
> ...


----------



## yummycandy (22. September 2017)

hmm



> Aus Asien stammen nun Gerüchte zu einer Radeon RX Vega 32 und Radeon RX Vega 28. Beide sollen grundsätzlich auf der Vega-11-GPU basieren. Die Radeon RX Vega 32 auf der Vega-11-XT-GPU und die Radeon RX Vega 28 auf der Vega-11-Pro-GPU. Während erstgenannte 2.038 Shadereinheiten (32 CUs), 4 GB HBM2 und ein 1.024 Bit breites Speicherinterface bieten soll, bringt es die Radeon RX Vega 28 auf 1.792 Shadereinheiten (28 CUs) und ebenfalls 4 GB HBM2 sowie ein 1.024 Bit breites Speicherinterface.



Informationen zur Radeon RX Vega 32 und Vega 28 als Einsteigermodelle - Hardwareluxx


----------



## Gurdi (23. September 2017)

yummycandy schrieb:


> hmm
> 
> 
> 
> Informationen zur Radeon RX Vega 32 und Vega 28 als Einsteigermodelle - Hardwareluxx



Ob man damit nicht irgendwie Polaris obsolet macht?


----------



## yummycandy (23. September 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ob man damit nicht irgendwie Polaris obsolet macht?



Zumindest Polaris 12,  wie es aussieht.


----------



## Gurdi (23. September 2017)

Mal endlich ein großer Benchmarkparcour zu einer übertakteten 56er.
RX Vega 56 versus GTX 1070 Overclocking showdown


----------



## Fameous83 (23. September 2017)

Ich finde den Wattman doof, eigentlich super simpel...aber irgendwie übernimmt er nur die Eingaben für einen Moment. Nach einem Neustart ist alles wieder durcheinander. Habe noch MSI AB drauf, aber nur zum anzeigen im OSD. Finds schade, dass das noch so verbuggt ist. Habt ihr auch solche Probleme? Eventuell Alternativen? Das Overdrive N Tool macht auch Probs.


----------



## Gurdi (23. September 2017)

Fameous83 schrieb:


> Ich finde den Wattman doof, eigentlich super simpel...aber irgendwie übernimmt er nur die Eingaben für einen Moment. Nach einem Neustart ist alles wieder durcheinander. Habe noch MSI AB drauf, aber nur zum anzeigen im OSD. Finds schade, dass das noch so verbuggt ist. Habt ihr auch solche Probleme? Eventuell Alternativen? Das Overdrive N Tool macht auch Probs.



Gibt keine Alternativen derzeit, Vega ist recht kompliziert wie es scheint.


----------



## yummycandy (23. September 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Gibt keine Alternativen derzeit, Vega ist recht kompliziert wie es scheint.



Hat das OverdriveNTool - tool for AMD GPUs | guru3D Forums nicht funktioniert?


----------



## Gurdi (23. September 2017)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Hat das OverdriveNTool - tool for AMD GPUs | guru3D Forums nicht funktioniert?



geht bringt aber über die Profile hinaus recht wenig.


----------



## yummycandy (23. September 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> geht bringt aber über die Profile hinaus recht wenig.



Was ist damit? WattTool: A simple tool that combines overclocking with VRM monitoring/tweaking for RX 400 series


----------



## Gurdi (23. September 2017)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Was ist damit? WattTool: A simple tool that combines overclocking with VRM monitoring/tweaking for RX 400 series



Das bringt noch weniger, die meisten funktionen gehen nicht mit Vega, ansonsten setzt das Tool eigentlich lediglich die Werte in den Wattman ein.
Wenn man via Wattman keine Werte verändern kann weil diese nicht übernommen werden, dann gehts auch mit Wattool nicht. Hab das Tool ganz zu beginn verwendet, ist aber sinnfrei.


----------



## Fameous83 (23. September 2017)

Also heißt es abwarten.


----------



## Nightmare09 (23. September 2017)

Leider...was für ein Glück, dass wir nicht schon so lange auf Vega selbst warten mussten [emoji6][emoji16]


----------



## chillinmitch (23. September 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mal endlich ein großer Benchmarkparcour zu einer übertakteten 56er.
> RX Vega 56 versus GTX 1070 Overclocking showdown



Etwas merkwürdig wie der das OC angeht. 
Alter Treiber 17.8.2. 
Versteht die sogenannte Speicherspannung falsch.
Wundert sich das sein HBM den Takt nicht hält.
Bricht deswegen den Parcour nach ca 2/3 der Benches ab.
Schon als er die Core Voltage senken musste um weiterhin hohen Core takt zu halten, 
hätte mann auf die Idee kommen könne ob nicht vllt. das PT limitiert.
Mit seinen Werten von 1000mv Core und 1200 ,,Speicherspannung'' ist die Karte nahezu immer bei 250W unterwegs und macht dann zu.
Das dann im Fazit inkonsistente Taktraten und hoher Verbrauch gegenüber der 1070 dargestellt werden ist natürlich klar.


----------



## Gurdi (23. September 2017)

chillinmitch schrieb:


> Etwas merkwürdig wie der das OC angeht.
> Alter Treiber 17.8.2.
> Versteht die sogenannte Speicherspannung falsch.
> Wundert sich das sein HBM den Takt nicht hält.
> ...



Es ist wirklich ein Trauerspiel wie sich ein Mag nach dem Anderen am OC/UV der Vega die Zähne ausbeißt.
Ich hab noch nicht einen anständigen Artikel dazu gelesen. Viele Behaupten auch sie könnten nur via Skala in % clocken, das kann ich ebenfalls nicht nachvollziehen. Bei fester Spannung wird die Karte damit sofort instabil.... Ich wüsste mal gerne wie viel zeit die sich da alle jeweils für genommen haben. Mit etwas ruhe kommt man zumindest mal hinter die Basics.


----------



## yummycandy (23. September 2017)

Naja, ich mag Gamers Nexus nicht unbedingt, aber zumindest sind die kompetent an die Sache herangegangen.


----------



## Gurdi (23. September 2017)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Naja, ich mag Gamers Nexus nicht unbedingt, aber zumindest sind die kompetent an die Sache herangegangen.



Stimmt, hast recht.


----------



## chillinmitch (23. September 2017)

Gurdi , du musst einfach mehr Werbung für deinen Guide machen, ein Youtube UV/OC Guide von dir wär auch was feines. 
Behälst du nun eigentlich die 64 oder die 56, oder beide?


----------



## Gurdi (23. September 2017)

Ich bleib bei der 64er, die Shader nutzen mir in Total War ein wenig, in Civ6 sehr viel und in Sudden Strike sogar richtig viel.

Trotzdem muss ich sagen ist als Referenzkarte die 56er die bessere Karte. Mit weniger Energie und Hitze erzielt man fast die selben Ergebnisse. Der Speicher auf der 56er ließ sich sogar besser übertakten als auf der 64er.Die 64er ist nur schwer stabil zu bekommen unterhalb von 1V, das heizt die Karte aber bereits schon stark auf.Ich schaue gerade ob ich irgendwas zwischen 950-980mv stabilisiert bekomme.

Ich habe jetzt wenig Drang da irgendwas auf Youtube zu machen. Ich wollt nur hier ein paar Leuten helfen weil ich sonst auch gerne mal hier lese und da die Infolage recht bescheiden war im Netz dachte ich ich mach mal zur Abwechslung was.


----------



## yummycandy (23. September 2017)

Hmm, die 56 und 64 unterscheiden sich ja nur hinsichtlich des Taktes und der Shader. Könnte man sagen, je weniger Shader aktiv sind, desto mehr kann man die Karte übertakten? 

Dürfte hinsichtlich der 32 und 28 interessant sein.


----------



## Pasta319 (23. September 2017)

Kleine Frage. 
Kann man den Wasserkühler von Aquacomputer kaufen oder ist der müll? 
Wenn ja welchen EK würdet ihr kaufen?  
Ich will die beste Kühlleistung erreichen.


----------



## moreply (23. September 2017)

Pasta319 schrieb:


> Kleine Frage.
> Kann man den Wasserkühler von Aquacomputer kaufen oder ist der müll?
> Wenn ja welchen EK würdet ihr kaufen?
> Ich will die beste Kühlleistung erreichen.



Die Kühler von Aquacomputer sind qualitativ sehr hochwertig. Allerdings haben die ihren Vega Kühler noch in der Produktion. Wir also noch etwas dauern.

Aqua Computer Webshop -  kryographics fur Radeon RX Vega 64/Vega 56 acrylic glass edition 23669

Die EK Kühler sind auch sehr gut, bin mit meinen Vega64 Kühler sehr zufrieden und mit denen die ich davor hatte war ich es auch.

Denn EK kannst du also guten gewissen nehmen. 1-2°C machen gar nichts. Da macht es eher die Radiator Fläche aus.

EK-FC Radeon Vega - Nickel  – EK Webshop


@all

Ich hab meine Vega64 jetzt stabil bei 1700mhz und 1000mhz HBM wie bekomme ich ein höheres PT ohne Bios Mod?

[size=+1]Für alles XFX Karten Besitzer interessant die einen anderen Kühler verwenden wollen. Schreibt den Support von XFX an die geben euch ein OK dann steht einer eventuellen RMA nichts mehr im Wege.[/size]


----------



## hugo-03 (23. September 2017)

Temperaturen und eine Uberraschung - AMD Radeon RX Vega64 ohne Temperatur Limit mit interessanten Erkenntnissen

etwas zu EK waterblock 

reg hack von hellm geht, er hat schon etwas geschrieben damit zieht bei mir die karte gute 330 Watt

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ocking-undervolting-thread-2.html#post9017138


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. September 2017)

Pasta319 schrieb:


> Kleine Frage.
> Kann man den Wasserkühler von Aquacomputer kaufen oder ist der müll?
> Wenn ja welchen EK würdet ihr kaufen?
> Ich will die beste Kühlleistung erreichen.



Nimm den Aquacomputer. Made in Germany, sehr gute Verarbeitung und Kühlleistung und wenn dich der schwarze Part stört, kannst du ihn auch weglassen. Ist auch sofort verfügbar.


aqua computer kryographics fur RX Vega 64/56 Acryl Edition


aqua computer kryographics fur RX Vega 64/56 Acryl Edition - vernicke…


----------



## moreply (23. September 2017)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Nimm den Aquacomputer. Made in Germany, sehr gute Verarbeitung und Kühlleistung und wenn dich der schwarze Part stört, kannst du ihn auch weglassen. Ist auch sofort verfügbar.
> 
> 
> aqua computer kryographics fur RX Vega 64/56 Acryl Edition
> ...



Wow bei AQ direkt ist er nicht lieferbar


----------



## hugo-03 (24. September 2017)

ich hatte grade das erste mal dx 11 fehler in BF1, sowohl AMD Treiber, wie auch ein fix für BF1 sind grade erschienen und ich kann nicht sagen woher der Fehler kam.


----------



## Gurdi (24. September 2017)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Hmm, die 56 und 64 unterscheiden sich ja nur hinsichtlich des Taktes und der Shader. Könnte man sagen, je weniger Shader aktiv sind, desto mehr kann man die Karte übertakten?
> 
> Dürfte hinsichtlich der 32 und 28 interessant sein.



Nein das trifft so nicht zu. Aber je weniger Shader aktiv sind, desto weniger Hitze produziert die Karte und desto weniger Grundspannung benötigt sie.


----------



## Gurdi (24. September 2017)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> ich hatte grade das erste mal dx 11 fehler in BF1, sowohl AMD Treiber, wie auch ein fix für BF1 sind grade erschienen und ich kann nicht sagen woher der Fehler kam.



Es gibt noch einige Bugs mit der Karte. In TWW DX12 kollabiert die Karte nach einer gewissen Zeit fast vollständig, unabhängig von den Einstellungen also auch @Stock.
In Endless Space 2 kann ich gar nichts machen weil die GPU Skalierung nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Pasta319 (24. September 2017)

Hat es einen Temperatur bedingten Grund warum der vernickelte Aquacomputer teurer ist als der nicht vernickelte?  
Oder warum ist das so?  
Der vernickelte sieht einfach auch besser aus.

Wie siehts eigentlich mit dem kommenden Heatkiller aus?  Bei watercool bestelle ich so oder so etwas. 
http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.mobile/de_DE/?ObjectID=77301521


----------



## hugo-03 (24. September 2017)

Pasta319 schrieb:


> Hat es einen Temperatur bedingten Grund warum der vernickelte Aquacomputer teurer ist als der nicht vernickelte?
> Oder warum ist das so?
> Der vernickelte sieht einfach auch besser aus.


im Kern sind beide aus Kupfer nur das bei dem einen halt Nickel dazu kommt (also auch extra schritt Arbeit), Temperaturen sollten ziemlich gleich sein, aber Kupfer kann reagieren mit anderen Stoffen im Kühlkreislauf z.B. Alu (Nickel nicht).


----------



## yummycandy (24. September 2017)

Wenn die Version mit Kupfer günstiger ist, dann liegts nur am Aussehen, ansonsten hats mit der Wärmeleitfähigkeit zu tun. 

-> Beispiele der Wärmeleitfähigkeit


----------



## yummycandy (24. September 2017)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> im kern sind bei aus Kupfer nur das bei dem einen, halt nickel dazu kommt (also auch extra schritt arbeit), Temperaturen sollten ziemlich gleich sein, aber Kupfer kann reagieren mit anderen Stoffen im Kühlkreislauf z.B. Alu (Nickel nicht).



Ah, wieder was gelernt.


----------



## Pasta319 (24. September 2017)

Der Heatkiller kommt erst am 5 Oktober. 
Wenn ich den dann in einer Woche bestelle. 
Habe ich dann noch gute Chancen einen direkt zu bekommen? 
Nicht das dann keine mehr Lieferbar sind.


----------



## blautemple (24. September 2017)

Das wird dir hier niemand sagen können...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SnaxeX (24. September 2017)

Wie schwer/gefährlich ist es eigentlich die Vega auf einen WaterBlock umzurüsten und welche Schritte genau sind dabei vonnöten? Sprich, gibt man einfach den alten Kühler runter und gibt dann den Chip auf den WaterBlock rauf oder muss man auch vorher alles mit den Kühlpads belegen, den Chip mit neuer WLP versehen usw.?


----------



## Gurdi (24. September 2017)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Wie schwer/gefährlich ist es eigentlich die Vega auf einen WaterBlock umzurüsten und welche Schritte genau sind dabei vonnöten? Sprich, gibt man einfach den alten Kühler runter und gibt dann den Chip auf den WaterBlock rauf oder muss man auch vorher alles mit den Kühlpads belegen, den Chip mit neuer WLP versehen usw.?



Ja klar musst du neue Paste und Pads anbringen.


----------



## Trash123 (24. September 2017)

In der Regel liegt dem Waterblock eine Beschreibung bei, wie die Pads und Pasta anzubringen sind. Ist wirklich nicht schwierig, nur an die Anleitung halten.


----------



## drstoecker (24. September 2017)

Und etwas mit Feingefühl beim Umbau, ansonsten ist es keine Hexerei. Gibt im Web genug videos als Anleitung.


----------



## Fameous83 (24. September 2017)

Welcher Luftkühler passt nun? Und was genau brauche ich alles? Wärmepads, Kühler!?


----------



## yummycandy (24. September 2017)

Insofern die FE die gleiche Platine wie die RX hat, dann:

Radeon Vega Frontier Edition trifft auf Raijintek Morpheus II - Quad-Slot-Umbau


----------



## Gurdi (24. September 2017)

Also ich kann positiv berichten dass sich auch eine Vega 64 durchaus mit geringerer Spannung als 1V betreiben lässt. Längere stabilitätstest stehen  noch aus aber prinzipiell siehts ganz gut aus.


----------



## Fameous83 (24. September 2017)

Was heißt das etwa in Takt und Spannung?


----------



## Gurdi (24. September 2017)

Fameous83 schrieb:


> Was heißt das etwa in Takt und Spannung?



1510-1550Mhz bei 970-985mv bisher.
Ergibt folgenden Engergiverbauch:
Sniper Elite 4: Circa 240Watt
Prey:Circa 260Watt
TWW:Circa 260Watt
Sudden Strike 4:Circa 320Watt.


----------



## hugo-03 (24. September 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> 1510-1550Mhz bei 970-985mv bisher.
> Ergibt folgenden Engergiverbauch:
> Sniper Elite 4: Circa 240Watt
> Prey:Circa 260Watt
> ...



wie krass das hoch geht


----------



## Gurdi (24. September 2017)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> wie krass das hoch geht



Man sieht daran ganz gut wie unterschiedlich die Karte Ihre Leistung zieht.
In DX12 verbraucht die Karte z.B. deutlich weniger als in DX11 Titeln.Das lässt sich ganz gut bei Civ6 beobachten aber auch bei Warhammer.
Sudden Strike 4 ist irgendwie ein Sonderfall. Keine Ahnung wieso, kein Spiel zieht soviel aus der Leitung wie das. Auch die Hitzeentwicklung ist dabei enorm.


----------



## joylancer (24. September 2017)

moreply schrieb:


> ......
> 
> Ich hab meine Vega64 jetzt stabil bei 1700mhz und 1000mhz HBM wie bekomme ich ein höheres PT ohne Bios Mod?[SIZE=+1] ....[/SIZE]



Welche Einstellungen hast du genutzt?
Bei mir ist bei 1665 MHz Schluß, dann friert das system ein. HBM bei 1050 MHz.
PT habe ich mittels Reg-Hack auf 142%.


----------



## Gurdi (25. September 2017)

Also der Treiber macht schon gelegentlich ziemliche Mucken.
Ich hab mal ein Bild zu der GPU Auslastung an gehangen mit Frametimes in Total War Warhammer in DX12.

Unter DX12 ist kein normales spielen möglich, irgend etwas versagt da Grundlegend nach kurzer Zeit.
Man sieht gut in dem Screen an den Frametimes das erst alles gut läuft, auch mit recht guten Frametimes bei der Auslastung, bis plötzlich ein Schalter umgelegt wird und alles völlig verrückt spielt. Coretakt, Memtakt, Stromaufnahme etc.

Das ganze hab ich mit verschiedenen  manuellen Einstellungen wie auch mit den vorgegebene Modi (Balance, Turbo etc.) ausprobiert. Immer das selbe Ergebnis.
Auch Einstellungen im Treiber brachten keinen Unterschied.

Unter DX11 läuft alles normal. In anderen DX12 Games läuft ebenfalls alles normal.


----------



## Fameous83 (25. September 2017)

So ähnlich geht es mir leider auch, bei manchen Games recht stark, wie zum Beispiel BF1 und Wildlands. Bei Assetto Corsa garnicht. Hoffe das wird bald gefixt per Treiber oder Bios Update.


----------



## Gurdi (25. September 2017)

Fameous83 schrieb:


> So ähnlich geht es mir leider auch, bei manchen Games recht stark, wie zum Beispiel BF1 und Wildlands. Bei Assetto Corsa garnicht. Hoffe das wird bald gefixt per Treiber oder Bios Update.



Interessant zu wissen. Da scheint es also doch gravierendere Probleme zu geben. Ich dachte erst es läge evtl. am Game selbst, aber es scheint ja dann doch ein Treiberproblem zu sein.
Mit den Monitortools hab ich das Problem auch eingrenzen können, es liegt offenbar an der zu geringen Leistungsaufnahme der Karte die nach kurzer Zeit mehr oder minder einbricht und dann verrückt spielt.


----------



## Fameous83 (25. September 2017)

Ich dachte auch schon, na toll ich hab eine defekte Karte erwischt usw. Können wir nur auf die Updates hoffen.


----------



## Gurdi (25. September 2017)

Fameous83 schrieb:


> Ich dachte auch schon, na toll ich hab eine defekte Karte erwischt usw. Können wir nur auf die Updates hoffen.



Ja leider.... Es scheinen auch andere Radeon Nutzer betroffen zu sein. Ich hab schon von diversen Probleme gelesen bei 580/290 Usern.
Unigine Heaven ist auch davon betroffen.


----------



## drstoecker (25. September 2017)

GPU-Beschleunigung fur VP9: Pascal und Vega verbrauchen weniger Strom auf YouTube - ComputerBase


----------



## yummycandy (25. September 2017)

Ich fand das ziemlich interessant: GPU-Beschleunigung fur VP9: Pascal und Vega verbrauchen weniger Strom auf YouTube - ComputerBase



> Dabei fällt auf: Bei AMD hat es quasi nur bei Radeon RX Vega relevante Veränderungen gegeben, alle anderen Grafikkarten mit GPU von AMD liegen hingegen auf dem Niveau von Anfang März. Die Radeon RX Vega 64 kam bei den älteren Messungen mitsamt dem ersten Treiber hingegen noch auf 32 Watt, mittlerweile sind es 27 Watt. Bei der kleineren Radeon RX Vega 56 sind es 31 zu 26 Watt.


----------



## Gurdi (25. September 2017)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Ich fand das ziemlich interessant: GPU-Beschleunigung fur VP9: Pascal und Vega verbrauchen weniger Strom auf YouTube - ComputerBase



Ich kannte die Verbauchsdaten schon. Aber das Pscal jetzt da zugelegt hat wo Sie auf einmal müssen ist recht interessant.


----------



## yummycandy (25. September 2017)

HOCP bekommt keine Intel-Muster mehr? Das ging irgendwie an mir vorbei. Angeblich hat Kyle sich über den Marketing Bullshit bei der Vorstellung der X299 Plattform aufgeregt.


----------



## Gurdi (26. September 2017)

Hab nochmal ein bisjen was zusammen gestellt. Mit exakteren Verbauchswerten und benches mal zusammen gefasst.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...g-overclocking-balance-build.html#post9052954


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2017)

3 Karten aktuell zum Preis von rund 500 Euro.
Radeon RX VEGA -> Grafikkarten (VGA) -> Hardware | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software

Ich würde die Sapphire empfehlen, aufgrund meiner bisherigen Erfahrungen. Außerdem sitzen die wohl am nächsten am Hotspot.

Auch sehr interessant: ASUS ROG Strix Radeon RX Vega 64 OC Edition im Undervolting-Test - Hardwareluxx

Ansonsten noch zu den "kleinen Vegas"
AMD: Radeon-RX-500-Karten weichen der RX Vega 28 und 32


----------



## seahawk (27. September 2017)

Das sind alles Referenzkarten, die von einem Band laufen und wo der OEM nur seinen Karton auf Aufkleber beisteuert- der "Hersteller" macht da keinen Unterschied. 

Abgesehen davon ist 509Euro für eine RX56 ein lächerlicher Preis.


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2017)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das sind alles Referenzkarten, die von einem Band laufen und wo der OEM nur seinen Karton auf Aufkleber beisteuert- der "Hersteller" macht da keinen Unterschied.
> 
> Abgesehen davon ist 509Euro für eine RX56 ein lächerlicher Preis.



Hmm bis gestern waren drei 64er auf 500. Die 56er meinte ich eigentlich nicht.


----------



## yummycandy (27. September 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das ne Polaris oder ne Vega?


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2017)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schwer zu sagen mit dem einen Bild. Warum genau fragst du?Woher stammt das Bild? Der DVI Anschluss lässt mich skeptisch werden muss ich sagen, Vega hat bisher lediglich HDMI und Displayport.


----------



## seahawk (27. September 2017)

Sieht exakt wie die RX580 aus.


----------



## Ralle@ (27. September 2017)

Das ist eine Vega Karte.
Die Karte ist sehr ausladend, man achte wo die Slotblende aufhört und wie viel das PCB darüber geht. Für Polaris hat Sapphire ja schon Custom Karten, ich würde bei der Karte auf eine Vega 64 Nitro tippen. Der DVI Anschluss sagt gar nix aus, die Asus Strix Vega 64 hat auch einen DVI Anschluss.


----------



## yummycandy (27. September 2017)

Das Bild stammt aus nem Kommentar von WTFTech. Allerdings waren keine Informationen dazu.


----------



## yummycandy (27. September 2017)

Mal was anderes. Sollte Wolfenstein 2 nicht mit FP16 Unterstützung kommen?
Wolfenstein 2 gespielt: Wie gut ist die Technik in New Orleans?


----------



## RtZk (27. September 2017)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Das ist eine Vega Karte.
> Die Karte ist sehr ausladend, man achte wo die Slotblende aufhört und wie viel das PCB darüber geht. Für Polaris hat Sapphire ja schon Custom Karten, ich würde bei der Karte auf eine Vega 64 Nitro tippen. Der DVI Anschluss sagt gar nix aus, die Asus Strix Vega 64 hat auch einen DVI Anschluss.



Naja 2 Slot Design und nur 2 Lüfter hört sich aber nicht nach einem Custom Design an, welches eine Vega 64 auch nur im Ansatz Kühl und leise halten könnte.


----------



## Ralle@ (27. September 2017)

Bei der Größe der Karte könnten da zwei 120mm Lüfter verbaut sein und wenn der Kühler genügend Fläche hat, kann die Karte durchaus leise.


----------



## RtZk (27. September 2017)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Bei der Größe der Karte könnten da zwei 120mm Lüfter verbaut sein und wenn der Kühler genügend Fläche hat, kann die Karte durchaus leise.



Naja lang ist sie ja nicht gerade also ist es nicht mal sowas wie die Evga Ftw3 die einfach als 2 Slot Lösung gedacht ist und dafür lang und breit ist und deswegen auch akzeptabel kühlt und durch die Tatsache, das die Vega Grakas noch wärmer werden, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass selbst 2x120 bei 2 Slot ausreichend kühlen.


----------



## Ralle@ (27. September 2017)

Warten wir mal ab.
Sapphire wird sich da schon was gedacht haben.


----------



## yummycandy (27. September 2017)

Ob das funktioniert? 



> Im mCable Gaming Edition befindet sich ein Chip, der über einen USB-Anschluss mit Energie versorgt werden muss. Die VTV-122x-Familie (PDF) weist ein nicht näher erläutertes SoC auf, das ein HDMI-1.4a-Eingangsbild bearbeitet und ausgibt. Neben Upscaling und Nachschärfen bis 1080p bei 120 Hz und 4K-UHD mit 30 Hz gehört dazu auch eine CXAA (Contextual Anti Aliasing) genannte Kantenglättung. Der Post-Processing-Algorithmus arbeitet laut Marseille ohne Weichzeichner und soll dennoch Treppeneffekte entfernen.



Marseille mCable Gaming Edition: HDMI-Kabel glattet Kanten in Spielen - Golem.de


----------



## Chinaquads (27. September 2017)

Gibt's schon Infos, wann die kleinen Vega karten kommen sollen?

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## yummycandy (27. September 2017)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Gibt's schon Infos, wann die kleinen Vega karten kommen sollen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk



Nope, nix konkretes.


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2017)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Nope, nix konkretes.



Selbst wenn kann man sich kaum drauf verlassen auf dem aktuellen Markt.


----------



## drstoecker (27. September 2017)

neuer treiber

Radeon Software Crimson ReLive Edition 17.9.3 Release Notes


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2017)

drstoecker schrieb:


> neuer treiber
> 
> Radeon Software Crimson ReLive Edition 17.9.3 Release Notes



Endlich!Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Fameous83 (27. September 2017)

Und wieder was zum testen 

Edit:

Läuft gut für´s erste. Hab in Timespy keine Ruckler durch runter takten mehr.


----------



## xaskor (28. September 2017)

Wtf ehrlich jetzt?
Hatte vor  3h erst 9.2 installiert xD


----------



## Fameous83 (28. September 2017)

Bei BF4 zum Beispiel hab ich doch noch diese Cuts. Karte läuft aber trotz ~1475mhz @ 1000mV laut Wattman in die 84 Grad regelung.


----------



## vinacis_vivids (28. September 2017)

Fameous83 schrieb:


> Bei BF4 zum Beispiel hab ich doch noch diese Cuts. Karte läuft aber trotz ~1475mhz @ 1000mV laut Wattman in die 84 Grad regelung.



 Sieht aus wie Drosselung bei Temp Limit. Schraub mal den Kühler auf 3200rpm hoch.


----------



## Gurdi (28. September 2017)

Keine Verbesserungen durch den Treiber messbar bei mir.


----------



## yummycandy (28. September 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Selbst wenn kann man sich kaum drauf verlassen auf dem aktuellen Markt.



Die APUs scheinen dennoch im Zeitplan zu sein. Rein an der Chipproduktion kanns also nicht liegen.


----------



## seahawk (28. September 2017)

Ich denke Preise und Verfügbarkeit werden noch lange ein Prolbem bleiben. 

[UPDATE4] AMD RX Vega 64 Eclipses Polaris In Ethereum Mining Efficiency By 2X - Achieves 43.5MH/s At 130W

Bei der Mining Leistung


----------



## Ralle@ (28. September 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Keine Verbesserungen durch den Treiber messbar bei mir.



Der Treiber ist eher was für mGPU und hat sonst nur kleine Anpassungen, nichts aufregendes. Schade eigentlich aber es hilft nur weiter warten.



*Radeon Software Crimson ReLive Edition 17.9.3 Highlights*

*Support For*

Total War: WARHAMMER™ II
* Radeon Chill profile added
* Multi GPU support enabled
Forza™ Motorsport 7
*Fixed Issues*

The drop-down option to enable Enhanced Sync may be missing in Radeon Settings on Radeon RX Vega Series Graphics Products.
ReLive may cause higher idle clocks on the secondary Radeon RX Vega Series Graphics Product in a multi-GPU configuration on certain AMD Ryzen based systems.
Negative scaling in F1™ 2017 may be observed on Radeon RX 580 Series Graphics products in multi-GPU system configurati


----------



## yummycandy (28. September 2017)

> AMD hat ein Update der GPU Services (AGS 5.1.1) veröffentlicht. Dieses enthält einige interessante Neuerungen, die bald auch den Weg in Spiele und andere Anwendungen finden sollen. Die AGS-Bibliothek bietet Entwicklern alle notwendigen Informationen für die Umsetzung der entsprechenden Funktionen in der eigenen Software. Die entsprechenden Funktionen sind nicht über die Grafik-APIs wie DirectX 11, DirectX 12 oder Vulkan verfügbar, sondern müssen direkt angesprochen werden.
> 
> Zu den unterstützten Funktionen gehört FreeSync 2. Mit FreeSync 2 will AMD das Tone Mapping direkt auf der GPU ausführen. Dies soll Verzögerungen bei der Signalübertragung bzw. dem Signalprocessing verringern. Mit FreeSync 2 kommt HDR eine besondere Rolle zu und Low Framerate Compensation (LFC) wird zur Pflicht. FreeSync 2 wurde vor gut sechs Monaten offiziell vorgestellt. Derzeit sind aber nur einige wenige Monitore von Samsung erhältlich, die FreeSync 2 unterstützen. In den kommenden Monaten sollen aber weitere Modelle erscheinen. Für eine ideale Unterstützung ist mit dem AGS 5.1.1 nun die Grundlage geschaffen, damit Entwickler für FreeSync 2 entwickeln können.
> 
> ...



Auf die Idee kam ich noch gar nicht. Die Vorzüge, die VEGA hat, können wohl nicht über DX12-Funktionen angesprochen werden. Vielleicht scheuen die Entwickler diesen Mehraufwand.


----------



## yummycandy (28. September 2017)

Weil ich das gerade herausgesucht hatte, die IF ist wirklich genial:



> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, AMD hat sich auch zu diesem Artikel gemeldet (in den Kommentaren):



> Hello, my name is Theresa Chavez and I am on the Corporate Communications team at AMD. Just to confirm, Infinity Fabric and the SeaMicro Freedom Fabric are not one in the same thing. In fact, they are totally unrelated.Just wanted to clear that up.


----------



## Gurdi (28. September 2017)

Interessante Beiträge, danke yummy.


----------



## yummycandy (28. September 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Interessante Beiträge, danke yummy.


Gern, interessiert mich ja auch.


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (28. September 2017)

WTF? Wieso springen einige  Custom Hersteller ab? Zuerst MSI, jetzt Gigabyte... 
Kein Custom-Modell der Radeon RX Vega 64 von Gigabyte - Hardwareluxx


----------



## yummycandy (28. September 2017)

Borkenpopel1 schrieb:


> WTF? Wieso springen einige  Custom Hersteller ab? Zuerst MSI, jetzt Gigabyte...
> Kein Custom-Modell der Radeon RX Vega 64 von Gigabyte - Hardwareluxx



Solange Asus, Saphire und Powercolor welche veröffentlichen, ist das vollkommen egal.


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (28. September 2017)

Finde ich nicht. Bei der 1080Ti sind z.B die MSI und die Aorus mit der Asus die besten Hersteller. Somit fallen zwei sehr gute Hersteller für die Vega flach...So eine 64er Lightning hätte ich sehr nice gefunden


----------



## Gurdi (28. September 2017)

Borkenpopel1 schrieb:


> WTF? Wieso springen einige  Custom Hersteller ab? Zuerst MSI, jetzt Gigabyte...
> Kein Custom-Modell der Radeon RX Vega 64 von Gigabyte - Hardwareluxx



Gigabyte wird lediglich keine Aorus Reihe bringen, da diese die OC Premium Linie darstellt hausintern,
Es wird wohl eine Gaming oder Windforce werden, also kein Grund zur Panik.


----------



## seahawk (28. September 2017)

Aber nur ne RX56


----------



## yummycandy (28. September 2017)

Mittlerweile verwenden die doch sowieso die Kühler mehrfach und ändern das BIOS. Wirklich filigrane Technik, kann ich da selten erkennen.

Edit: Obwohl, diesmal dürfen sie das Referenz-PCB ja wohl nicht verwenden, oder? Vielleicht schreckt das auch viele ab. Weiß einer von euch, wieviele Schichten so ein High-End PCB ala Vega 64 oder Pascal 1080TI hat?


----------



## Gurdi (28. September 2017)

seahawk schrieb:


> Aber nur ne RX56



Richtig Sinn macht dass alles noch nicht. Gigabyte bezieht sich unter anderem auf die schlechte Verfügbarkeit der Packages.Diese dürfte aber gerade bei der 56er noch bescheidener ausfallen als bei den 64er aktuell, In sofern würde ich das Alles noch nicht so auf die Goldwaage legen. Customs wirds schon geben.Die Frage ist eher wann.


----------



## yummycandy (28. September 2017)

Meines Erachtens nach, sind einfach zu viele verschiedene Firmen in die Herstellung eingebunden. So wie ich das verstanden hab, hakts an der Bude, die das Package und den RAM verbindet.


----------



## Apfelringo (28. September 2017)

Wow ich hab heute mal mit "Display Driver Uninstaller" mal alles entfernt was mit Treibern zu tun hatte und dann neu Installiert und jetzt läuft die Karte um einiges besser. Battlefield DX 12 läuft sowas von glatt und ich hab auch keine framedrops mehr in Overwatch.


----------



## Gurdi (28. September 2017)

Apfelringo schrieb:


> Wow ich hab heute mal mit "Display Driver Uninstaller" mal alles entfernt was mit Treibern zu tun hatte und dann neu Installiert und jetzt läuft die Karte um einiges besser. Battlefield DX 12 läuft sowas von glatt und ich hab auch keine framedrops mehr in Overwatch.



Den Effekt kenne ich. Er negiert sich aber wieder. Treiber frisch drauf bringt seltsamerweise einen Boost. Aber der hält nicht an. Verstehen tu ich das nicht.


----------



## yummycandy (28. September 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Den Effekt kenne ich. Er negiert sich aber wieder. Treiber frisch drauf bringt seltsamerweise einen Boost. Aber der hält nicht an. Verstehen tu ich das nicht.



Das klingt nach irgendeinem Cache, der sich mit der Zeit aufbaut. Oder ihr gewöhnt euch zu schnell an die Leistung. 
Was soll ich mit meiner kleinen 270x sagen?


----------



## Gurdi (28. September 2017)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Das klingt nach irgendeinem Cache, der sich mit der Zeit aufbaut. Oder ihr gewöhnt euch zu schnell an die Leistung.
> Was soll ich mit meiner kleinen 270x sagen?



Hab gestern noch meinen Tonga getweakt  Also kein Grund sich schlecht zu fühlen^^


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (28. September 2017)

Ich will meinem Bruder eigentlich unbedingt ne Vega 56 holen, nicht fragen, will einfach in der Familie auch ne Vega haben, an der ich wenn ich bei ihm bin, dran rum Docktern  kann  ). Welcher Custom Kühler passt auf die Vega 56? AC E IV ? MK 26 etc.? Hat einer von euch Erfahrungen mit so einer Kombi gesammelt und kann was zu sagen?


----------



## seahawk (28. September 2017)

Borkenpopel1 schrieb:


> Ich will meinem Bruder eigentlich unbedingt ne Vega 56 holen, nicht fragen, will einfach in der Familie auch ne Vega haben, an der ich wenn ich bei ihm bin, dran rum Docktern  kann  ). Welcher Custom Kühler passt auf die Vega 56? AC E IV ? MK 26 etc.? Hat einer von euch Erfahrungen mit so einer Kombi gesammelt und kann was zu sagen?



Wenn ich bedenke dass die OEMs ihre dicken Kühler aus Sorge um den Interposer und das Package extra geändert haben und nun mehr Schrauben benutzen um Verwindungen in dem Bereich zu vermeiden und kein Hersteller bisher den Kühlerwechsel offiziell erlaubt, würde ich da vorsichtig sein .


----------



## hugo-03 (28. September 2017)

Apfelringo schrieb:


> Wow ich hab heute mal mit "Display Driver Uninstaller" mal alles entfernt was mit Treibern zu tun hatte und dann neu Installiert und jetzt läuft die Karte um einiges besser. Battlefield DX 12 läuft sowas von glatt und ich hab auch keine framedrops mehr in Overwatch.



mit welcher cpu ? bei mir ist das problem das bf1 und ryzen nicht so mögen als dx 12.


----------



## Gurdi (28. September 2017)

Es scheint da stellenweise Probleme zu geben. In Total War Warhammer habe ich einen massiven Einbruch in DX12. Ich lade gerade den zweiten Teil,Mal sehn obs da auch so ist.


----------



## Apfelringo (29. September 2017)

Ich habe ein i5 6600k, allerdings ist der Effekt wieder recht schnell verflogen. Zumindest was Dx12 und Battlefield angeht. Es gibt mir trotzdem etwas Hoffnung da es jetzt wohl klar ist dass es ein Softwareproblem ist.


----------



## Gurdi (29. September 2017)

Der 2te Teil von TWW funktioniert einwandfrei in DX12.


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (29. September 2017)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wenn ich bedenke das die OEMs ihre dicken Kühler aus Sorge um den Interposer und das Package extra geändert haben und nun mehr Schrauben benutzen um Verwindungen in dem Bereich zu vermeiden und kein Hersteller bisher den Kühlerwechsel offiziell erlaubt, würde ich da vorsichtig sein .



Hm....schade...Das Referenzdesign will ich ihm nicht antun...Wenn die Customs der 56er nicht nächsten Monat kommen, werde ich ihm wohl oder übel eine 1070er schenken müssen...Er dümpelt gerade mit ner 380x Nitro @ WQHD rum und die ist mehr als am Limit...


----------



## jeez90 (29. September 2017)

Ich hoffe, ich habe nichts überlesen, 86 Seiten sind doch recht viel - doch hat jemand Erfahrungen mit AIO Lösungen zusammen mit der Vega 56? Ich weiß, es wurde von einem anderen User die Backplatte umgebaut, um die Morpheus anzubringen. Doch könnte man beispielsweise die Alphacool Eiswolf einfach dazu bestellen und direkt loslegen, ohne die Vega komplett zerlegen zu müssen? Und wie sieht es da mit dem Stromverbrauch in Vergleich zu einer Custom Luftkühllösung aus?


----------



## Gurdi (29. September 2017)

jeez90 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, ich habe nichts überlesen, 86 Seiten sind doch recht viel - doch hat jemand Erfahrungen mit AIO Lösungen zusammen mit der Vega 56? Ich weiß, es wurde von einem anderen User die Backplatte umgebaut, um die Morpheus anzubringen. Doch könnte man beispielsweise die Alphacool Eiswolf einfach dazu bestellen und direkt loslegen, ohne die Vega komplett zerlegen zu müssen? Und wie sieht es da mit dem Stromverbrauch in Vergleich zu einer Custom Luftkühllösung aus?



Also der Stromverbauch des Kühlers ist im Verhältnis zu vernachlässigen. Der Eiswolf geht, ist aber sehr teuer. Zerlegen wirst du die Karte schon müssen, das bleibt nicht aus.


----------



## jeez90 (29. September 2017)

Ein wenig Zerlegen hatte ich erwartet, aber Platte kürzen etc, dafür fehlt mir das Werkzeug um es ordentlich zu machen. Ach dann warte ich auf die Customs. Nitro wird was gescheites zaubern. Heißt nur länger warten


----------



## Gurdi (29. September 2017)

jeez90 schrieb:


> Ein wenig Zerlegen hatte ich erwartet, aber Platte kürzen etc, dafür fehlt mir das Werkzeug um es ordentlich zu machen. Ach dann warte ich auf die Customs. Nitro wird was gescheites zaubern. Heißt nur länger warten



Ja ist auch aus P/L Sicht empfehlenswert würde ich sagen.


----------



## yummycandy (29. September 2017)

Habt ihr schon die Forza 7 Benchmarks gesehen? 

Forza 7 fur den PC im Benchmark (Seite 2) - ComputerBase



> Ja, Rot vor Grün, auch beim zweiten Mal hinsehen: Während die GeForce GTX 1080 Ti normalerweise Kreise um die Radeon RX Vega 64 zieht, dreht sich das Bild in Forza Motorsport 7 in den beiden niedrigeren getesteten Auflösungen vollständig um: Die Radeon RX Vega 64 liefert in 1.920 × 1.080 23 Prozent mehr Bilder in der Sekunde als die GeForce GTX 1080 Ti und die GeForce GTX 1080 – der eigentliche Gegner für AMDs Flaggschiff – wird um 32 Prozent geschlagen. Selbst die Radeon RX Vega 56 ist in Forza 7 hier noch schneller als die T und 37 Prozent zügiger als die GeForce GTX 1070.
> 
> Auch das Duell Radeon RX 580 gegen die GeForce GTX 1060 entscheidet AMD für sich, allerdings ist der Abstand mit sieben Prozent deutlich geringer. Deutlich geschlagen geben muss sich dagegen die GeForce GTX 970: Die Radeon R9 390 ist um 38 Prozent voraus. Und die Radeon R9 380 ist 36 Prozent zügiger als die GeForce GTX 960.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gurdi (29. September 2017)

ja, beeindruckend. Habs selber in der Demo ausprobiert. 4k Max Out mit 2xMSAA im 60fps Sync begrenzt.....


----------



## drstoecker (29. September 2017)

Gibt’s die Demo zum Download?


----------



## Gurdi (29. September 2017)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Gibt’s die Demo zum Download?



Ja in dem beschissenen Microsoft Store direkt via Windows. Viel spaß, das ist ein gefuddel über den Store. Aber das Spiel ist echt nett. 3 Strecken zur Auswahl, macht Spaß.


----------



## Pistole_Pete (29. September 2017)

So jetzt will ich mich auch Mal melden 
Gerade auf Wasser umgebaut und im fire Strike ultra max 33°C gehabt.  1672 MHz (+2,5%) und 1100 MHz
Graphics Score lag bei 6105

Edit: es handelt sich um die Vega 64 
PT +50 und 1150 mv

Edit2: habe das fire Strike extreme in ultra geändert. Hab mich vertan


----------



## yummycandy (29. September 2017)

Ich muss mal blöde fragen. Sind die Temperaturen von Mitte 30°C unter Last für sämtliche Hochleistungsgrafikkarten normal? Oder ist das ne Eigenheit von VEGA?


----------



## Gurdi (29. September 2017)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Ich muss mal blöde fragen. Sind die Temperaturen von Mitte 30°C unter Last für sämtliche Hochleistungsgrafikkarten normal? Oder ist das ne Eigenheit von VEGA?



Schwieriges Thema. Die GPU Temp scheint im Wassergekühlten Bereich nicht korrekt zu funktionieren. Da aber alles bisher reine Spekulation ist möchte ich mich daran nicht beteiligen.
Ich würde mich daher darauf beschränken dass die GPU Temp mit vorsichti zu genießen ist, die Hot Spot Temperatur scheint da realistischer zu sein. Was jetzt aber wirklich wo genau zutrifft, keine Ahnung.


----------



## yummycandy (29. September 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Schwieriges Thema. Die GPU Temp scheint im Wassergekühlten Bereich nicht korrekt zu funktionieren. Da aber alles bisher reine Spekulation ist möchte ich mich daran nicht beteiligen.
> Ich würde mich daher darauf beschränken dass die GPU Temp mit vorsichti zu genießen ist, die Hot Spot Temperatur scheint da realistischer zu sein. Was jetzt aber wirklich wo genau zutrifft, keine Ahnung.



Ich weiß, daß die abgelesen Temperaturen von CPUs erst ab einem Wert von 50°C korrekt funktionieren, um eine besser Wiedergabe bis 100° zu gewährleisten.
Vielleicht ist das bei GPUs ähnlich?


----------



## Gurdi (29. September 2017)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Ich weiß, daß die abgelesen Temperaturen von CPUs erst ab einem Wert von 50°C korrekt funktionieren, um eine besser Wiedergabe bis 100° zu gewährleisten.
> Vielleicht ist das bei GPUs ähnlich?



Das könnte durchaus so sein. Es gibt aber auch Spekulationen dass AMD das mehr minder bewusst runter  korrigiert, was ich aber persönlich nicht glaube.
im Anhang mal ein Screen von Forca integrated Bench mit aktiviertem Freesync. In der Demo ist leider ein Cap bei 60Fps eingezogen.


----------



## openSUSE (30. September 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das könnte durchaus so sein. Es gibt aber auch Spekulationen dass AMD das mehr minder bewusst runter  korrigiert, was ich aber persönlich nicht glaube.
> im Anhang mal ein Screen von Forca integrated Bench mit aktiviertem Freesync. In der Demo ist leider ein Cap bei 60Fps eingezogen.



Nach meiner Info, direkt von AMD aber nicht unmittelbar an mich, sehen wir bei Vega momentan "nur" die Virtuellen Temp Sensoren, es gibt deutlich mehr Temp Sensoren.
GPU Temp ist der virtuelle durschnitt GPU Temp Sensor
Hot Spot ist der virtuelle heißester Temp Sensor (der hat keinen festen Ort(!))
HBM Temp ist der virtuelle durschnitt HBM Temp Sensor

Wenn ich in diesem Modell denke, ergibt das verhalten auch durchaus sinn.


----------



## Gurdi (30. September 2017)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Nach meiner Info, direkt von AMD aber nicht unmittelbar an mich, sehen wir bei Vega momentan "nur" die Virtuellen Temp Sensoren, es gibt deutlich mehr Temp Sensoren.
> GPU Temp ist der virtuelle durschnitt GPU Temp Sensor
> Hot Spot ist der virtuelle heißester Temp Sensor (der hat keinen festen Ort(!))
> HBM Temp ist der virtuelle durschnitt HBM Temp Sensor
> ...


Dass klingt sinnig was du da schreibst.


----------



## arcDaniel (1. Oktober 2017)

Hier ist was ich mir auch bei anderen Games wünsche 
Forza 7 fur den PC im Benchmark - ComputerBase


----------



## yummycandy (1. Oktober 2017)

Für jeden, der hier auch nen Ryzen hat, kann ich Project Mercury empfehlen.
TechCenter.dk


----------



## Gurdi (1. Oktober 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Hier ist was ich mir auch bei anderen Games wünsche
> Forza 7 fur den PC im Benchmark - ComputerBase



Es gibt doch eigentlich schon so einige Games mittlerweile wo die Vega sehr gut performt.
Civ6 z.B. oder Battlefield 1, Doom.


----------



## Ralle@ (1. Oktober 2017)

Forza 7 ist auch ein Game das Vega sehr gut liegt.
Meine Vega 64 LC schlägt hier meine 2 GHZ 1080 TI, was sehr selten passiert.

Mein System

Core I7 7820X @ 4,5 GHZ @ 1,15
32 GB DDR4 3000 @ 3466 Cl 16
MSI Gaming M7 ACK
650W Be Quiet DP 11
GTX 1080 TI @ 2GHZ / 6000 RAM // Vega 64 LC @ 1750 MHZ / 1100 HBM 2
1x 960 EVO 500GB, 2x 850 EVO 1 TB
4x Be Quiet Silent Wing 3 140mm Lüfter

1080 TI ----------------------------- Vega 64 LC
325W ------------------------------- 390W

Mit 60 FPS Limit

1080 TI ----------------------------- Vega 64 LC
195W ------------------------------- 245W

Trotzdem schneidet die Vega hier erstmal so ab wie ich es mir eigentlich von Anfang an vorgestellt habe.

Forza 7 / Ultra Details / 4K Auflösung


1080 TI @ 2 GHZ / 6000 MHZ GDDR5X
Vega 64 LC @ 1750 MHZ / 1100 MHZ HBM 2


1080 TI -------------------------------- Vega 64 LC
MIN FPS 79 ---------------------------- MIN FPS 84
AVG FPS 95 ---------------------------- AVG FPS 103
MAX FPS 115 -------------------------- MAX FPS 123


----------



## drstoecker (1. Oktober 2017)

Ich denke auch das kommende Games nochmal den Unterschied bestätigen werden, allen voran wolfenstein !


----------



## Fameous83 (1. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe mir den Morpheus2 für meine 64er bestellt. Bin ich sehr gespannt drauf.


----------



## Gurdi (1. Oktober 2017)

Fameous83 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den Morpheus2 für meine 64er bestellt. Bin ich sehr gespannt drauf.



Berichte mal von den Temps, würde mich interessiern.


----------



## Fameous83 (1. Oktober 2017)

Mache ich auf jedenfall.


----------



## yummycandy (2. Oktober 2017)

Im CB Test lag VEGA 64 in 4k relativ weit hinter der TI. Ist die LC hier so viel schneller, oder warum schlägt sie die TI?


----------



## Gurdi (2. Oktober 2017)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Im CB Test lag VEGA 64 in 4k relativ weit hinter der TI. Ist die LC hier so viel schneller, oder warum schlägt sie die TI?



weil oc vega gegen oc 1080ti steht. Wenn die Vega übertaktet ist siehts halb schlecht aus für die 1080ti in dem game


----------



## hugo-03 (2. Oktober 2017)

The Radeon RX Vega 64 Liquid, Vega 64 & Vega 56 Test: 32 Games Benchmarked - TechSpot

hier wurde auch mit der wassergekühlten getestet un die karte legt ordentlich zu, wenn ich daran denke das meine noch höher taktet


----------



## seahawk (2. Oktober 2017)

Naja, mit LC auf Augenhöhe mit der moderat getakteten MSI 1080 Gaming, ist nun nicht umwerfend.


----------



## Gurdi (2. Oktober 2017)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> The Radeon RX Vega 64 Liquid, Vega 64 & Vega 56 Test: 32 Games Benchmarked - TechSpot
> 
> hier wurde auch mit der wassergekühlten getestet un die karte legt ordentlich zu, wenn ich daran denke das meine noch höher taktet



Was legt die LC eigentlich standardmäßig für Taktraten im Schnitt an, insbesondere in UHD.


----------



## DaHell63 (2. Oktober 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was legt die LC eigentlich standardmäßig für Taktraten im Schnitt an, insbesondere in UHD.



Pcper gibt die LC mit 1663.5MHz an.
The AMD Radeon RX Vega Review: Vega 64, Vega 64 Liquid, Vega 56 Tested | Clocks, Power Consumption, Overclocking


----------



## MfDoom (2. Oktober 2017)

@ Ralle@: Welchen takt hält deine echte LC denn in Spielen?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (2. Oktober 2017)

Hat man schon was gehört, wie es nun mit den Preisen für VEGA56 & 64 weitergeht?? Die Spiele-Bundles sind ja im Prinzip "ausgelaufen" und die Preise in den Shops scheinen zumindest heute morgen stabil zu sein, d.h. man zahlt das Gleiche wie zuvor, bekommt aber die Spiele nicht.
Hat jemand was im Netz aufgeschnappt, wie AMD nun weiter plant?
Ursprünglich waren die Spiele Bundles ja wohl mal dazu da, um die Zeit zu Custom Karten zu überbrücken..!? Da diese sich ja nun erstmal um ein paar Wochen verzögern, und erschwerend auch widersprüchliche Aussagen im Netz kursieren, welcher Hersteller überhaupt über Customs nachdenkt, etc....
Würde ich da eine Info ganz nett finden, wie es preislich weitergeht, aktuell scheinen die UVP seitens AMD bei den Händlern ja nicht realisiert zu werden... an den Minern kann das imho auch nicht so ganz liegen... zum Teil ja,... aber immerhin sind die Karten ja verfügbar, was wiederum gegen das Mining als Ursache für den Preis steht...


----------



## MfDoom (2. Oktober 2017)

Ich vermute es wird billiger wenn due verfügbarkeit steigt, was momentan noch nicht der fall ist


----------



## Gurdi (2. Oktober 2017)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Hat man schon was gehört, wie es nun mit den Preisen für VEGA56 & 64 weitergeht?? Die Spiele-Bundles sind ja im Prinzip "ausgelaufen" und die Preise in den Shops scheinen zumindest heute morgen stabil zu sein, d.h. man zahlt das Gleiche wie zuvor, bekommt aber die Spiele nicht.
> Hat jemand was im Netz aufgeschnappt, wie AMD nun weiter plant?
> Ursprünglich waren die Spiele Bundles ja wohl mal dazu da, um die Zeit zu Custom Karten zu überbrücken..!? Da diese sich ja nun erstmal um ein paar Wochen verzögern, und erschwerend auch widersprüchliche Aussagen im Netz kursieren, welcher Hersteller überhaupt über Customs nachdenkt, etc....
> Würde ich da eine Info ganz nett finden, wie es preislich weitergeht, aktuell scheinen die UVP seitens AMD bei den Händlern ja nicht realisiert zu werden... an den Minern kann das imho auch nicht so ganz liegen... zum Teil ja,... aber immerhin sind die Karten ja verfügbar, was wiederum gegen das Mining als Ursache für den Preis steht...



Da liegt nicht viel auf Lager, lass dich von ein wenig Verfügbarkeit da nicht täuschen.
Die Angebotsmodelle sind sehr schnell weg und was verfügbar ist hält man sich zu hohen Preisen auf Lager, kein Anbieter will blöd da stehen und nichts verfügbar haben.

Auf schnelle Lösungen würde ich da erst mal nicht hoffen, aber die Preise werden wohl langsam runter gehen die nächsten Tage.


----------



## Venom89 (2. Oktober 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Da liegt nicht viel auf Lager, lass dich von ein wenig Verfügbarkeit da nicht täuschen.
> Die Angebotsmodelle sind sehr schnell weg und was verfügbar ist hält man sich zu hohen Preisen auf Lager, kein Anbieter will blöd da stehen und nichts verfügbar haben.



Also die Händler machen die Preise so weil sie die Karten nicht verkaufen wollen? Weil sie dann "blöd da stehen"?

Das hört sich nicht sonderlich logisch an meinst du nicht?

Die Karten verkaufen sich einfach nicht sonderlich gut.

Beim GTX1080 Release war keine zu bekommen und nicht weil Nvidia nicht liefern konnte.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (2. Oktober 2017)

Uff das ist ja noch schlimmer als in meinen eigenen Tests....
YouTube

Kernaussagen:
1. Vega 56 und 64 bei gleichem Takt quasi gleich schnell. Nun sollte also auch der letzte Depp begriffen haben dass eine 56er problemlos auf 1080 Custom Niveau zu kriegen ist bei einem Preis von 400 Euro.
2. Eine 56er lässt sich stellenweise sogar höher Takten als eine 64er.
3. Der Verbrauch dabei ist sogar noch geringer, nimmt man also die "gesparte" Energie und setzt diese in Takt um ist eine 56er in den meisten Szenarien schneller als die 64er.
4.Die 56er bleibt dabei Kühler und damit leiser.

Meine eigenen Shadertests haben teilweise ein etwas anderes Bild ergeben. Ich konnte z.B. in Civ6 eine deutliche Mehrleistung durch die Shader der 64er feststellen. Auch bei der Unityengine in Sudden Strike 4 war ein plus von circa 4%  zu vermelden. Im Grunde aber bringen die zusätzlichen Shader wenig und lassen sich in der Regel locker durch etwas mehr Takt ausgleichen.

@Venom: Ja, natürlich verkaufen die Händler keine Karten, deswegen setzten diese auch die Preise so hoch, damit auch ja keiner die Karten kauft....
Im Alternate Outlet verkaufen sich die Vegas binnen kürzester Zeit für 560-580 Euro.


----------



## Venom89 (2. Oktober 2017)

Wenn eine neue Generation begehrt ist und schlecht verfügbar, wird sie auch zu mondpreisen abgenommen.

War doch schon immer so 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DaHell63 (2. Oktober 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Uff das ist ja noch schlimmer als in meinen eigenen Tests....
> YouTube
> 
> Kernaussagen:
> 1. Vega 56 und 64 bei gleichem Takt quasi gleich schnell. Nun sollte also auch der *letzte Depp* begriffen haben dass eine *56er problemlos auf 1080 Custom* Niveau zu kriegen ist bei einem Preis von 400 Euro.



Schön, daß Du andere die als letzten Deppen bezeichnest, wenn sie euer *problemlos* nicht glauben 

In dem Video sieht man doch ganz schön, daß ausser im Firestrike nicht viel mit Vega los ist.
Im Firestrike ist sogar eine Fury X schneller als eine stock GTX 980ti.

Wo Du hier siehst, daß das so problemlos geht ist mir ein rätsel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das Superpositionergebniss erreiche ich sogar mit meiner GTX 980ti.
Und ab 4K zieht die GTX 1080 Kreise um die Vega.OpenGL sowieso.

Den Heaven Benchmark wollen wir dann auch vergessen, da müsste ich meine GTX 980 ti ja untertakten um so einen geringen Score zu haben.

Um das Ganze nicht in Vergessenheit geraten zu lassen...............1660/*1020*MHz erreicht man nicht eben so ohne die Garantie zu verlieren.

Problemlos sehe ich anders.
Wie hast Du eigentlich diesen Score mit 1500/1020 erreicht, wenn GamersNexus weit über 1600MHz braucht für das selbe Ergebnis?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@seahawk
Wenn man nur ausgesuchte Spiele und Benchmarks nimmt.......ja dann gehts "problemlos"
Über sehr viele Spiele und mehrere Benchmarks ist`s ein Problem


----------



## seahawk (2. Oktober 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Uff das ist ja noch schlimmer als in meinen eigenen Tests....
> YouTube
> 
> Kernaussagen:
> 1. Vega 56 und 64 bei gleichem Takt quasi gleich schnell. Nun sollte also auch der letzte Depp begriffen haben dass eine 56er problemlos auf 1080 Custom Niveau zu kriegen ist bei einem Preis von 400 Euro.



Problemlos wenn selbst die wassergekühlte RX64 in den meisten Test nur auf dem Niveau einer 1080 Custom liegt?


----------



## Gurdi (2. Oktober 2017)

seahawk schrieb:


> Problemlos wenn selbst die wassergekühlte RX64 in den meisten Test nur auf dem Niveau einer 1080 Custom liegt?



Ja denn die LC habe ich mehrmals in meinen Benches überholt mit der 56er. In Prey, SE4 und SS4 sowie im Firestrike und Superposition.
Kann man doch in meinen Thread sehen.

@DaHell: HBCC richtig eingestellt. Ich komm auch mit der 64er Problemlos drüber.
Garantie weg ist auch blödsinn, lässt man den Speicher eben bei Max 980Mhz(dafür brauch man schon viel Glück)
Es ist kein Flash zwingend erforderlich. Der bringt lediglich was bei der der Speichertaktrate durch die höhere Spannung.


----------



## yummycandy (2. Oktober 2017)

Nochmal zu Forza 7:
Das Update bestätigt, daß das Spiel schon voll optimiert ist. nVidia und AMD haben ja schon optimierte Treiber rausgebracht. Mehr FPS bei Intel, bessere Frametimes bei AMD.



> Wie vor dem Wochenende bereits angekündigt, hat ComputerBase den Artikel um weitere Benchmarks zum Einfluss der CPU auf die Leistungsfähigkeit im CPU- sowie im GPU-Limit erweitert. Interessant ist, dass Intel bei den FPS, AMD wiederum bei den Frametimes vorne liegt. Darüber hinaus fällt auf, dass nur AMD von mehr als vier physischen Kernen profitieren kann, während Intel sogar Leistung verliert. Die Ergebnisse finden sich am Ende des Artikels im neuen Abschnitt „Intel führt bei FPS, AMD bei Frametimes (Update)“



Forza 7 fur den PC im Benchmark - ComputerBase


----------



## hugo-03 (2. Oktober 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Uff das ist ja noch schlimmer als in meinen eigenen Tests....
> YouTube
> 
> Kernaussagen:
> ...



da ist jetzt nicht so neu ich sag mal nur 390 und 390x


----------



## hugo-03 (2. Oktober 2017)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> @seahawk
> Wenn man nur ausgesuchte Spiele und Benchmarks nimmt.......ja dann gehts "problemlos"
> Über sehr viele Spiele und mehrere Benchmarks ist`s ein Problem



"ausgewählte Benchmark" sagen durch aus einiges aus z.B. CPU Limit und next level API und sehr oft ist dann eine rx64 über einer 1080ti oder selbe höhe, ein verhalten das ich jetzt in mehren Benchmarks gesehen habe / von den testseiten selber auch so ausgesagt wurde.
natürlich kann man jetzt mit den selben argumenten kommen wie bei ryzen damals "aber arma 3 unterstützt keine 8 kerne", das ist genauso so ein schwachsinn.
ich denke wolfstein 2 id Tech 6 mit dx12 und vulkan wird eine ansage sein, weil da nicht ein aus teufel komm raus dx11 spiel ist sondern dann komplett nextgen ist ohne dx 11


----------



## RtZk (2. Oktober 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Uff das ist ja noch schlimmer als in meinen eigenen Tests....
> YouTube
> 
> Kernaussagen:
> ...



Was ist mit der Übertaktbarkeit? Weil ich glaube kaum, dass AMD 2 Karten verkauft die man letztendlich exakt auf das gleiche Tempo bringen kann. Vielleicht sind die 56er ja die Karten die sich schlechter OC'n lassen, sprich bei max OC müsste die 64er ja rein theoretisch schneller sein.


----------



## drstoecker (2. Oktober 2017)

Was hier wieder auf vega eingeschlagen wird! Vega wird in kommenden Games zeigen was in ihr steckt. Die Karte ist top wenn auch aktuell nicht jedes Spiel darauf optimiert ist. Das der Treiber auch nicht das volle Potential entfaltet dürfte mitlerweile auch der letzte mitbekommen haben. Ich spiele bf1 in 4k mit Ultra Details dx11 und dort stimmt die Leistung. Andere Games Spiele ich nur nebenbei wenn überhaupt. Das kommende wolfenstein wird zeigen was in Vega steckt!


----------



## Gurdi (2. Oktober 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Was ist mit der Übertaktbarkeit? Weil ich glaube kaum, dass AMD 2 Karten verkauft die man letztendlich exakt auf das gleiche Tempo bringen kann. Vielleicht sind die 56er ja die Karten die sich schlechter OC'n lassen, sprich bei max OC müsste die 64er ja rein theoretisch schneller sein.



Der Test von Nexxus ist doch bereits mit übertaktung.
Auch konnte die Ihre 56er Karten besser übertakten als die 64er da die zusätzlichen Shader wohl eher ein Hindernis denn einen Vorteil darstellen.

Da ich meine Karten jeweils nur kurz ans Max OC gebracht habe kann ich das nicht validieren. Aber die Benches die ich bisher gesehen habe mit 56er unter Wasser mit über 1,7Ghz und HBM auf 1,1Ghz sind schon beeindruckend. 400+100Wakü und man hat wirklich eine Karte die es mit Max OC 1080er aufnimmt. Guter Deal wie ich finde.

Die 64er braucht auch einfach generell mehr Spannung für den selben Takt, da die Shader Energie intensiv sind. Deswegen liegt die kleine Vega auch in den min Fps bei selben Takt vorne, da die Karte "leichter" Boostet.


----------



## RtZk (2. Oktober 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Der Test von Nexxus ist doch bereits mit übertaktung.
> Auch konnte die Ihre 56er Karten besser übertakten als die 64er da die zusätzlichen Shader wohl eher ein Hindernis denn einen Vorteil darstellen.
> 
> Da ich meine Karten jeweils nur kurz ans Max OC gebracht habe kann ich das nicht validieren. Aber die Benches die ich bisher gesehen habe mit 56er unter Wasser mit über 1,7Ghz und HBM auf 1,1Ghz sind schon beeindruckend. 400+100Wakü und man hat wirklich eine Karte die es mit Max OC 1080er aufnimmt. Guter Deal wie ich finde.
> ...



Glaubst du nicht, dass Spiele in Zukunft die Shader besser nutzen werden können? 
Außerdem wie sieht es bei den Herstellern in Sachen Garantie bei wechsel zu einem Wasserkühler aus?, gibt es einen bei dem man die Garantie behält? Grafikkarten: Garantiebedingungen von Abwicklung bis Kuhlerwechsel - ComputerBase laut diesem Artikel war es bei Sapphire zumindest mal so


----------



## Gurdi (2. Oktober 2017)

Ich denke dass einige Spiele von den Shadern demnächst noch nutzen ziehen dürften.
Auch glaube ich dass via Primitve Shader eine Leistungssteigerung mit niedrigerer Leistungsaufnahme möglich sein dürfte.
Wann, wie, wo und wie viel genau steht in den Sternen. Stand heute würde ich nicht unbedingt drauf setzen glaube ich.

Das mit dem Kühlerwechsel ist so ne Sache.Einzelanfragen z.B. an XFX wurden positiv beantwortet. Ich denke dass ich von Fall zu Fall unterschiedlich.


----------



## RtZk (2. Oktober 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich denke dass einige Spiele von den Shadern demnächst noch nutzen ziehen dürften.
> Auch glaube ich dass via Primitve Shader eine Leistungssteigerung mit niedrigerer Leistungsaufnahme möglich sein dürfte.
> Wann, wie, wo und wie viel genau steht in den Sternen. Stand heute würde ich nicht unbedingt drauf setzen glaube ich.
> 
> Das mit dem Kühlerwechsel ist so ne Sache.Einzelanfragen z.B. an XFX wurden positiv beantwortet. Ich denke dass ich von Fall zu Fall unterschiedlich.



Hm ich habe z.B bei Sapphire auch nichts dazu gefunden, aber naja merken die es, wenn man den Kühler umgebaut hat und in Falle eine Reklamation den alten Luftkühler wieder drauf baut?


----------



## moreply (2. Oktober 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Hm ich habe z.B bei Sapphire auch nichts dazu gefunden, aber naja merken die es, wenn man den Kühler umgebaut hat und in Falle eine Reklamation den alten Luftkühler wieder drauf baut?



Wenn Waranty Void sticker drauf sind ja. 

Ich habe z.b. ein go vom XFX Support bekommen und meine Garantie bleibt erhalten. Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst kauf eine MSI.


----------



## RtZk (2. Oktober 2017)

moreply schrieb:


> Wenn Waranty Void sticker drauf sind ja.
> 
> Ich habe z.b. ein go vom XFX Support bekommen und meine Garantie bleibt erhalten. Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst kauf eine MSI.



Hm ich habe eigentlich vor auf ein Angebot zu warten und dann bei egal welcher Vega 64 zuzuschlagen, ich hoffe einfach mal, dass es dann eine MSI oder XFX ist.


----------



## Gurdi (2. Oktober 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Hm ich habe eigentlich vor auf ein Angebot zu warten und dann bei egal welcher Vega 64 zuzuschlagen, ich hoffe einfach mal, dass es dann eine MSI oder XFX ist.



Ich denke dass sich auch Sapphire kulant zeigen wird. Direkt nach Kauf eine Supportanfrage, evtl. mit kleinem Hinweis auf evtl.. Widerruf bei einer Absage und es sollte fluppen.


----------



## seahawk (3. Oktober 2017)

Darauf würde ich bei Vega nicht wetten. Vor allem welcher Nachrüstkühler (nicht WK-Block) hat denn eine offizielle Freigabe für Vega? Nur weil es mechanisch passt, ist er noch lange nicht geeignet und Hersteller sagen im Zweifel immer, dass ein geeigneter Kühler verwendet werden darf.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Oktober 2017)

Seit Patch 17.9.3 komme ich mit zwei 64er Vegas deutlich weiter runter mit der Spannung ohne dass diese instabil werden. Offenbar wurden die Spannungspeaks nach unten hin etwas gebessert.

Wer gerne sparsamer unterwegs sein möchte sollte das evtl. nochmal neu ausloten. Ich mach die Tage noch einen Ecobuild für interessierte,ich teste noch auf langfristige Stabilität aktuell aber bin bisher sehr zufrieden mit meinen Ergebnissen.


----------



## hugo-03 (4. Oktober 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Seit Patch 17.9.3 komme ich mit zwei 64er Vegas deutlich weiter runter mit der Spannung ohne dass diese instabil werden. Offenbar wurden die Spannungspeaks nach unten hin etwas gebessert.
> 
> Wer gerne sparsamer unterwegs sein möchte sollte das evtl. nochmal neu ausloten. Ich mach die Tage noch einen Ecobuild für interessierte,ich teste noch auf langfristige Stabilität aktuell aber bin bisher sehr zufrieden mit meinen Ergebnissen.



bei welchen takt ?


----------



## Schaffe89 (4. Oktober 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nun sollte also auch der letzte Depp begriffen haben dass eine 56er problemlos auf 1080 Custom Niveau zu kriegen ist bei einem Preis von 400 Euro.



Also ich seh das nicht so, bin ich jetzt ein Depp?
Was willst du alles investieren? Bios Flash, Wasserkühlung damit man keine Ohrenschützer braucht und dann noch einen Preis für den die Karte quasi nie zu haben ist.
Wenn die Punkte alle gegeben sind dann bist du mit max oc in etwa bei einer stinknormalen Custom GTX 1080, dann aber bitte auch bei 400 Watt Verbrauch, Verlust der Garantie etc.
Anstatt den Aufwand zu betreiben, kann ich auch gleich eine EXOC GTX 1080 für 498 Euro kaufen und das heißt nicht dass Vega 56 für 400 Euro schlecht wäre, sondern du machst quasi permanent die Karte besser als sie ist und ziehst permanent krude Vergleiche mit anderen Karten.

Dass du mit einer GTX 1070 Custom mit Referenz PCB unter Wasser bei ~2100mhz und 500Mhz auf der GPU auch knapp über einer Stock GTX 1080 rauskommt, erwähnst du nicht.
Auch erwähnst du nicht dass eine GTX 1080 mit dem richtigen Speicher unter Wakü und ebenfalls mit Optimierungen und Mods vor einer Vega liegen wird.

Dein Vergleich heißt immer: Ausgequetschte, Bios Geflashte vega 56 vs stinknormale 1080er. Dass der Vergleich so keinen Sinn macht, habe ich dir schon oft erklärt. Interessiert dich aber nicht.

Im Prinzip bin ich mit ner Vega 56er für 400 +Wakü gegenüber einer 500 euro GTX 1080 auf verlorenem Posten, die Anschaffung ergibt so kaum einen Sinn.
Interessant wird es wenn Custom Vega 56er auf dem Markt sind für maximal 450 Euro.


----------



## Ralle@ (4. Oktober 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> @ Ralle@: Welchen takt hält deine echte LC denn in Spielen?



1750 MHZ, so wie von mir eingestellt.
Habe das PT auf +50 und die Volt auf 1,080 gesenkt. So läuft die Karte seit ich sie habe.

Out of the Box schwankten die Taktraten zwischen 1600 und 1700 MHZ, je nach Game. Gelegentlich ging es auch auf 1550 runter, ich mag aber hin und her takten nicht. Wenn die Auslastung zu gering, dann taktet die Karte runter aber sonst liegen immer 1750 / 1100 an.




Gurdi schrieb:


> Die 64er braucht auch einfach generell mehr Spannung für den selben Takt, da die Shader Energie intensiv sind. Deswegen liegt die kleine Vega auch in den min Fps bei selben Takt vorne, da die Karte "leichter" Boostet.



So Pauschal kannst dass nicht sehen.
Ich habe noch keine 56er gesehen die 1750 mit 1,080 Volt packt.
Und es ist toll dass du eine voll optimierte 56er mit einer Standard 64er vergleichst, du vergisst aber dabei dass man letztere auch optimieren kann.


----------



## DaHell63 (4. Oktober 2017)

Ich finde man kann eine Vega LC 1750MHz nicht mit den anderen Vegas gleich setzen.
Auch wenn die Taktraten vermeindlich fast gleichauf sind.

@Marc53844
So, das ist vorerst das Maximum was ich entlocken konnte.
Das ist dann in Wattman mit 1732/1100 bei 1150mV und PT+50



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Superposition Score vega64 4536 OC: 1750mhz/1015 @Holzmann



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier eine an die Kotzgrenze übertaktete Vega56
Super Position Score 4434 mit Vega56 1750-1200mV/1100 HBM / mit 64 LC Bios air @Spankmaster



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nun eine orginale Vega LC von crynis aka Gecan, da sind dann auch die 1750MHz drin die draufstehen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es mag sicher normale Vegas geben die den angeblichen Takt besser halten können und dadurch bessere Leistung bringen, aber eine Vega LC ist die trotzdem nicht.

@Gurdi
Wenn Du mit 1545MHz schon 4791P in Superposition hast, mußt Du doch die 5000P.  ganz locker knacken(wo doch jede Vega 64/56 über 1700MHz gehen.)


----------



## MfDoom (4. Oktober 2017)

XTX auf dem Chip bedeutet was, ist auch gut so denn der Aufpreis ist saftig. Nur der aufwendigeren Wasserkühlung wegen wäre es übertrieben viel Aufpreis.


----------



## RtZk (4. Oktober 2017)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Ich finde man kann eine Vega LC 1750MHz nicht mit den anderen Vegas gleich setzen.
> Auch wenn die Taktraten vermeindlich fast gleichauf sind.
> 
> @Marc53844
> ...



Ich finde du stellst es gerade so da, als ob die LC was gutes wäre, es ist immer noch eine Aio mit 120mm Radi (für einen extrem hohen Preis), gegen eine Custom Wakü siehst du damit kein Land Temperaturtechnisch, weshalb diese den Takt auf alle Fälle halten kann. Das Referenzmodell sollte man eh nur kaufen, wenn man den Kühler tauschen will, da man sonst Temperatur Probleme hat und der Kühler ziemlich laut ist.


----------



## MfDoom (4. Oktober 2017)

meine rx64 hält in BF1 auf Dauer 1710-1720 Mhz (voreingestellt sind 1752Mhz) , mit dem LC Bios. Ralle@ sagt seine echte LC hält 1750 Mhz.Das ist ein Unterschied, auch wenn er sich wohl kaum in wirklicher Mehrleistung niederschlägt.
Da liegt der Sweetspot sowieso wesentlich niedriger


----------



## RtZk (4. Oktober 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> meine rx64 hält in BF1 auf Dauer 1710-1720 Mhz, mit dem LC Bios. Ralle@ sagt seine echte LC hält 1750 Mhz.Das ist ein Unterschied, auch wenn er sich wohl kaum in wirklicher Mehrleistung niederschlägt.
> Da liegt der Sweetspot sowieso wesentlich niedriger



Naja die Aussage beweist mal gar nichts, wenn die Karten selektiert wären und ich denke mal das du dies damit sagen willst, würde AMD es groß anpreisen.  Man könnte über ein Urteil nach denken, wenn du 100 Referenz gegen 100 LC stellen würdest, aber vorher ist die Aussagekraft nicht sonderlich hoch.


----------



## MfDoom (4. Oktober 2017)

die LC Vegas haben offiziell einen XTX Chip, die anderen einen XT. Was sollen sie da noch groß anpreisen?


----------



## RtZk (4. Oktober 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> die LC Vegas haben offiziell einen XTX Chip, die anderen einen XT. Was sollen sie da noch groß anpreisen?



Ist mir vorher nie aufgefallen und musste jetzt gerade erst nachschauen, naja, 30mhz sind ja nicht gerade eine überzeugende Selektierung, aber wers braucht.


----------



## MfDoom (4. Oktober 2017)

Dazu kommt noch das meine Karte mit dem LC Bios sporadisch abstürzt, beim spielen. Ich weiss nicht obs am Treiber liegt oder am Chip, aber ich gehe erst mal wieder aufs originale Bios


----------



## RtZk (4. Oktober 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch das meine Karte mit dem LC Bios sporadisch abstürzt, beim spielen. Ich weiss nicht obs am Treiber liegt oder am Chip, aber ich gehe erst mal wieder aufs originale Bios



Das ist interessant, jemand anders hat im OC Thread davon geschrieben, dass es bei ihm am Netzteil lag, was für eines hast du?


----------



## DaHell63 (4. Oktober 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ich finde du stellst es gerade so da, als ob die LC was gutes wäre, es ist immer noch eine Aio mit 120mm Radi (für einen extrem hohen Preis), gegen eine Custom Wakü siehst du damit kein Land Temperaturtechnisch, weshalb diese den Takt auf alle Fälle halten kann. Das Referenzmodell sollte man eh nur kaufen, wenn man den Kühler tauschen will, da man sonst Temperatur Probleme hat und der Kühler ziemlich laut ist.



Es gibt genug Karten bei denen das LC Bios nur Schwierigkeiten macht.
Wenn es denn einwandfrei läuft und die Taktraten auch gehalten werden, hat man mit der normalen 64er Variante gespart.
Aber zu behaupten man kann jede Karte  auf diesen Takt bringen ist unwahr und für mich bei einer Kaufberatung absolut fahrlässig.

Und wie Du an den Ergebnissen siehst, sind anscheinend 1700MHz nicht gleich 1700MHz.
Entweder streut der Chip so gewaltig, oder der Takt wird eben nicht gehalten.
Mal mit echten 1630MHz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da sind doch gewaltige Unterschiede, wenn man das Ergebniss und die Taktraten vergleicht.

Und genau diese großen Schwankungen gibt es bei einer Vega LC m.M.n. nicht.


----------



## RtZk (4. Oktober 2017)

Wenn der Takt nicht gehalten wird, liegt es entweder an der Spannung, Temperatur oder Power Limit, aber ein selektierter Chip hält den Takt nicht besser als ein nicht selektierter, er erreicht lediglich einen höheren. Also kannst du ausschließen, dass es bei den Leuten am Netzteil lag?, insbesonders, da die Karte deutlich mehr ziehen kann, als die 8 Pin ihr überhaupt liefern können.


----------



## DaHell63 (4. Oktober 2017)

Netzteil kann ich jetzt nicht generell ausschließen, aber ein 800W straight Power 10 -wie das von  @Marc53844- sollte normal ausreichen.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@Marc53844
So, das ist vorerst das Maximum was ich entlocken konnte.
Das ist dann in Wattman mit 1732/1100 bei 1150mV und PT+50
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
und da sind eben 4567 eben nicht viel.


----------



## RtZk (4. Oktober 2017)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Netzteil kann ich jetzt nicht generell ausschließen, aber ein 800W straight Power 10 -wie das von  @Marc53844- sollte normal ausreichen.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> @Marc53844
> So, das ist vorerst das Maximum was ich entlocken konnte.
> ...



Hm ja bei 800 wird es wirklich wohl kaum das Netzteil sein, was haben denn die Leute an Taktraten so erreicht, wenn sie das normale Bios verwendet haben? und beeinflusst das Powertarget eigentlich das RAM OC?


----------



## MfDoom (4. Oktober 2017)

wenn das Netzteil zu schwach ist geht der ganze Rechner aus und startet neu


----------



## dbekan96 (4. Oktober 2017)

Habe die 64er Air und bei 1150mv, 1750 Core und 1100Mhz HBM im Wattman real ca. 1711, 1100 und 1100mv anliegen.


----------



## drstoecker (4. Oktober 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch das meine Karte mit dem LC Bios sporadisch abstürzt, beim spielen. Ich weiss nicht obs am Treiber liegt oder am Chip, aber ich gehe erst mal wieder aufs originale Bios


hab diese Probleme auch, aber auch teilweise mit dem orig gehabt.



RtZk schrieb:


> Das ist interessant, jemand anders hat im OC Thread davon geschrieben, dass es bei ihm am Netzteil lag, was für eines hast du?


das war wohl ich, mit meinem neuen 600w e10 in Verbindung mit dem lc bios ging das ganze System einfach aus. Erst mit dem dp11 1kw lief es meist fehlerfrei. Bf1 in 4k mit über 1700mhz im Turbo Mode, teilw gab es aber auch Abstürze die vom Treiber oä her rührten.



MfDoom schrieb:


> wenn das Netzteil zu schwach ist geht der ganze Rechner aus und startet neu


nicht ganz, bei mir ging das System down, ein restart war erst möglich Nachdem ich das Netzteil ausgeschaltet und wieder eingeschaltet habe.


----------



## MfDoom (4. Oktober 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Hm ja bei 800 wird es wirklich wohl kaum das Netzteil sein, was haben denn die Leute an Taktraten so erreicht, wenn sie das normale Bios verwendet haben? und beeinflusst das Powertarget eigentlich das RAM OC?



mit normalem Bios erreiche ich ungefähr dieselben Taktraten, das schwankt und kommt stark auf die Anwendung an. Hab aber auch nicht soo viel herumprobiert und bin beim Thema übertakten mit Sicherheit eher ein N00b als ein Pro


----------



## RtZk (4. Oktober 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> wenn das Netzteil zu schwach ist geht der ganze Rechner aus und startet neu



Du hast ja nur gesagt, dass das Bios "Schwierigkeiten" macht, zu denen hätten ja auch durchaus Abstürzen kommen können, so wie bei drstoecker. Vielleicht ist es auch ein allgemeines Treiber Problem, wenn bei ihm beide Probleme gemacht haben.



MfDoom schrieb:


> mit normalem Bios erreiche ich ungefähr dieselben Taktraten, das schwankt und kommt stark auf die Anwendung an. Hab aber auch nicht soo viel herumprobiert und bin beim Thema übertakten mit Sicherheit eher ein N00b als ein Pro



Also limitiert das Powertarget gar nicht?



dbekan96 schrieb:


> Habe die 64er Air und bei 1150mv, 1750 Core und 1100Mhz HBM im Wattman real ca. 1711, 1100 und 1100mv anliegen.



Ich denke mal mit niedrigeren Temperaturen wird auch der Boost höher wie bei Pascal oder?


----------



## Ralle@ (4. Oktober 2017)

Der Sweetspot bei Vega liegt eh bei 1500 - 1550 MHZ, je nach Chipgüte.
Die LC habe ich mir gekauft weil ich nicht wieder umbauen wollte & ich wusste nicht ob sie behalte, da verkauft sich die LC besser.
Wenn der Fertigungsprozess verbessert wird, kann sich da noch was tun. Aber eine 56er auf 1700 prügeln, halte ich auf lange Sich gewagt. Klar eine 64er schlägt man so aber niemand weiß wie es mit zukünftigen Treibern aussieht. Wenn mal Features freigeschalten sind, wird sich zeigen welche Karten stabil sind (meine inklusiv).


----------



## MfDoom (4. Oktober 2017)

Das Powertarget limitiert bei mir nicht wenn es um Benchmarks wie Timespy geht. Ich erreiche etwa dieselben Taktraten +-10 Mhz. Ist schwer zu sagen weil der erreichte Takt eben stark schwankt.
Beim SPielen kommt es nun aber zuweilen zu Abstürzen, getestet in Prey und BF1. Ich werde jetzt nochmal testen ob es am OC des HBM gelegen hat.
Die Spannungen habe ich dabei sowieso noch nicht nicht verändert, nur PT auf gemacht und HBM hochgesetzt.


----------



## RtZk (4. Oktober 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Das Powertarget limitiert bei mir nicht wenn es um Benchmarks wie Timespy geht. Ich erreiche etwa dieselben Taktraten +-10 Mhz. Ist schwer zu sagen weil der erreichte Takt eben stark schwankt.
> Beim SPielen kommt es nun aber zuweilen zu Abstürzen, getestet in Prey und BF1. Ich werde jetzt nochmal testen ob es am OC des HBM gelegen hat.
> Die Spannungen habe ich dabei sowieso noch nicht nicht verändert, nur PT auf gemacht und HBM hochgesetzt.



Dann bist du Temp limtiert, so wie fast jeder mit einer Referenz Karte, ist allgemein interessant, dann brauch man das höhere PT scheinbar wirklich nicht.


----------



## Ralle@ (4. Oktober 2017)

Teils kommt man auch mit dem Morpheus Kühler ins Temperatur Limit, da die Hotspot Temp steigt.
Da braucht man dann Lüfter mit hohen Druck, mal schauen wie das zukünftig aussehen wird.
Da bin ich sehr gespannt was Sapphire da an Custom Design bringen wird, ich denke eine Grundplatte wird da schon helfen die Temperatur gleichmäßig zu verteilen.


----------



## dbekan96 (4. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe 50% PT was in max. 289w in BF1 resultiert. Die Karte läuft nun seit zwei Wochen so und ich hatte keine Fehler. Vally, Heaven, Firestrike habe ich zig mal laufen lassen. Drehe ich auch 1135mv im Wattman bekomme ich teilweise DX11 Abstürze in BF. 
Da ich eine Wakü habe bin ich ca. bei 42/45/65°C (GPU/HBM/Hot Spot Peak bis knapp 70). Packeage liegt bei GPU+2°C gemessen via Infrarot.

Was mir aufgefallen ist: Senke ich die Spannung auf besagte 1135mv erhöht sich der Takt auf 1740MHz. Ist halt leider nicht stabil.


----------



## Ralle@ (4. Oktober 2017)

Du hast nicht zufällig ein 64er Bios auf eine 56er Karte geflasht?


----------



## Gurdi (4. Oktober 2017)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Ich finde man kann eine Vega LC 1750MHz nicht mit den anderen Vegas gleich setzen.
> Auch wenn die Taktraten vermeindlich fast gleichauf sind.
> 
> @Marc53844
> ...



Gott wo hast du denn die Bechmarks her....
In allen ersten drei Benchmarks, ist die Karte von Grund auf instabil! Deswegen kommt da auch kein Score zustande.
Man muss bei der Karte schon ein wenig vorsichtig sein was man wo und wie bewertet.

Man sieht dass z.B. hervorragend am letzten Benchmark der 56er Vega. Diese Karte ist dermaßen weit entfernt von einem stabilen Betrieb wie sie nur sein kann.
Ihr könnt das auch sehr gut bei euren eigenen Karten selbst überprüfen. Ich sollte wirklich mal eine Ergänzung noch zu meinen Builds schreiben wie man Instabilitäten erkennt, ich wollte meine eigenen Karten nicht zu sehr pauschalisieren deswegen habe ich darauf verzichtet.

An diesem Beispiel mal festgemacht da sieht man ja wenigstens GPU Z. Ein Paradebeispiel wie man es nicht machen sollte, ein wunder dass die Karte den Benchmark beenden konnte. Von unten nach oben.
1. Springende Clocks mit Einbrüchen und Peaks nach oben.Instabil
2.GPU Hotspot springt, sollte er nicht.Instabil
3.HBM Temp. Auslesefehler in der Temperatur. Da zeigt das Monitoring Tool dann  mal gerne so flockige 800Grad an bei. Instabil,Instabil und sowas von Instabil! Wenn Ihr das auf dem HBM habt, dann funktioniert dieser vorne und hinten nicht korrekt! Ein weiterer Betrieb mit den Einstellungen kann als bedenklich angesehen werden. Das sollte jedem mit etwas OC Erfahrung eigentlich dämmern.
4.GPU Load tanzt von 0-100 in regelmäßigen Abständen...muss man da noch erwähnen dass das nicht stabil ist?Instabil!
5.GPU ASIC:Völlig am ausrasten, da fällt mir wirklich nichts mehr zu ein.
6.Corespannung springt.Instabil, auch wenn diese dass nach oben tut und dabei kurzfristig den Takt hochreißt.



> @Gurdi
> Wenn Du mit 1545MHz schon 4791P in Superposition hast, mußt Du doch die 5000P.  ganz locker knacken(wo doch jede Vega 64/56 über 1700MHz gehen.)



Was wollt Ihr eigentlich von mir? Wo habe ich bitte geschrieben dass jede Vega über 1700Mhz geht?Meine Werte sind bestens dokumentiert, nachvollziehbar und frei von Instabilität. Das kann jeder gerne in den von mir erstellten Threads nachvollziehen, diese sind transparent gestaltet mit detaillierten  Auslesewerten und einer Anleitung zum korrekten Übertakten.
Das was du hier präsentierst ist mit Verlaub Schrott! Ich kann dir meine Benchmarks wegen mir in X beliebigen Taktfrequenzen reproduzierbar nachstellen, sofern es die REFERENZKARTE IM STANDE IST ZU LEISTEN. Das erfordert aber ne Menge Zeit und meine Builds sind Balancebuilds! Ich habe hier noch nie den Anspruch auf einen Max OC erhoben und ich betreibe meine Karte mit dem REFERENZLÜFTER so wie sie also jeder andere auch kaufen kann und zwar mit Lüftereinstellungen die Vertretbar sind.

@Doom:Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus würde ich dir empfehlen den HBM ins Visier zu nehmen. Sehr gut lässt sich der HBM testen wenn man HBCC aktiviert, da dann ein instabiler Betrieb sofort zu einer Fehlermeldung führt.


----------



## Gurdi (4. Oktober 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Dann bist du Temp limtiert, so wie fast jeder mit einer Referenz Karte, ist allgemein interessant, dann brauch man das höhere PT scheinbar wirklich nicht.



Nein dann ist er nicht Temp. limitiert, sondern seine Werte sind nicht stabil.
Auch eine reine Anhebung des Powertargets kann zu instabilem Betrieb führen, insbesondere mit einer derart hohen Memtaktung. Diese scheint auch zu korrespondieren via Uncore und GPU Clock. Das ist alles nicht so einfach.


----------



## MfDoom (4. Oktober 2017)

Ohne Speicher übertaktung läuft das LC Bios


----------



## Gurdi (4. Oktober 2017)

Tadaaa 
Auf der Basis kannst du dir nun deine Werte endlich stabil ausloten.
Hoher Memtakt=Hoher Uncore. Ich würde mich aber an deiner Stelle erst einmal rein auf den Coretakt jetzt konzentrieren sonst verirrst du dich in den wirren von Vega OC.
Benutze den HBCC zum ausloten des Speichers. Timespy ist ganz praktisch.
Wenn er beim Greifen der Waffe in der Demo abschmiert=Speicher Wenn er in der letzen Szene beim Springen abschmiert=Speicher. Wenn du knapp durchkommst mit dem Mem nimm nochmal 10-20Mhz runter. Dann läuft der HBM in allen Situationen.

Bevor gleich wieder jemand mit echten Mhz und so en Kram anfängt, die LC ist zweifelsohne eine schöne Karte.Ich sehe aber keinen Grund warum eine normale 64er nicht auch gute und stabile Taktraten hinbekommen sollte.

@DaHell: Da haste deine 5k mit "unechten" Mhz auf ner 64er Referenz ohne Umbau und Modifaktion. An den Graphen und an den Min Fps sieht man auch dass die karte stabil ist, ebenso an den Frametimes. Diese 3 Peaks sind völlig normal und treten bei jeder Karte auf. Werte ab 80ms+ sind bedenklich.


----------



## yummycandy (4. Oktober 2017)

Meine These des Paragidmenwechsels beim Programmieren von DX12-Titeln scheint doch zuzutreffender zu sein, als gedacht:



> Die Diskussion zur (exzellenten) Radeon RX Vega Performance unter Forza 7 bringt als Hinweis auf eine potentielle Ursache die Erfahrungen der Spieleentwickler von Spielestudio "Turn 10" mit früheren DirectX-12-Engines ein. *Für Turn 10 ist die DirectX-12-Engine von Forza 7 der bereits dritte Versuch unter DirectX 12 – und langsam scheint man sich nunmehr eingearbeitet zu haben und damit eben auch grundsätzlich andere Ergebnisse aufweisen zu können als noch mit den ersten DirectX-12-Versuchen.* Dies kann sicherlich zur ungewöhnlich starken AMD-Performance unter Forza 7 beigetragen haben – ein anderer zu beachtender Punkt liegt aber natürlich in der Konsolen-Abstammung des Spiels, wo dann eben gleich ganz grundsätzlich auf AMD-Hardware hin programmiert und optimiert wird. Zu beachten wäre zudem, das die nVidia-Ergebnisse unter Forza 7 auch eine teilweise sehr schwache Skalierung zwischen GeForce GTX 1080 und 1080 Ti zeigen – was man als weiteren Hinweis darauf verstehen kann, das Forza 7 derzeit als klarer Einzelfall dasteht, man aus diesen Ergebnissen sicherlich noch keine allgemeingültige Regel ableiten kann.
> 
> Hardware- und Nachrichten-Links des 1./2./3. Oktober 2017 | 3DCenter.org


----------



## hugo-03 (5. Oktober 2017)

dbekan96 schrieb:


> Ich habe 50% PT was in max. 289w in BF1 resultiert. Die Karte läuft nun seit zwei Wochen so und ich hatte keine Fehler. Vally, Heaven, Firestrike habe ich zig mal laufen lassen. Drehe ich auch 1135mv im Wattman bekomme ich teilweise DX11 Abstürze in BF.
> Da ich eine Wakü habe bin ich ca. bei 42/45/65°C (GPU/HBM/Hot Spot Peak bis knapp 70). Packeage liegt bei GPU+2°C gemessen via Infrarot.
> 
> Was mir aufgefallen ist: Senke ich die Spannung auf besagte 1135mv erhöht sich der Takt auf 1740MHz. Ist halt leider nicht stabil.



wenn du kein power mod hast dann läufst du ins power target, meine zieht bei 1710 mhz (anliegend im gpu-z) ca 330 watt


----------



## MfDoom (5. Oktober 2017)

verwendet ihr Afterburner für das Overlay? Habe das Tool gestern installiert und propt das Problem das Einstellungen im Treiber nicht übernommen werden. Vorher keine Probleme.


----------



## Chinaquads (5. Oktober 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> verwendet ihr Afterburner für das Overlay? Habe das Tool gestern installiert und propt das Problem das Einstellungen im Treiber nicht übernommen werden. Vorher keine Probleme.


Nutz doch das overly von hwinfo64. Afterburner und wattmann beissen sich gerne mal.

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MfDoom (5. Oktober 2017)

danke, ich wusste nicht das HWInfo64 eins hat


----------



## Ralle@ (5. Oktober 2017)

Du kannst auch die neueste Beta vom Afterburner nutzen, die bietet besseren Vega Support.

Download: MSI Afterburner 4.4.0 Beta 18

Ansonsten, ich nutze aktuell auch noch HWinfo.


----------



## DaHell63 (5. Oktober 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Tadaaa
> @DaHell: Da haste deine 5k mit "unechten" Mhz auf ner 64er Referenz ohne Umbau und Modifaktion. An den Graphen und an den Min Fps sieht man auch dass die karte stabil ist, ebenso an den Frametimes. Diese 3 Peaks sind völlig normal und treten bei jeder Karte auf. Werte ab 80ms+ sind bedenklich.



Das bestätigt doch nur meine Aussage.
"*Nicht überall wo 1700MHz draufsteht sind 1700MHz drin*"
Wie man ja schön an den Ergebnissen der User sehen konnte.

Ob stabil oder nicht ist mir bei dem Bench völlig egal.
Aber man sieht doch, wenn die MHz *gehalten werden* (so wie bei Dir o. @Gecko) erreicht man einen weit höheren Score als die Benches mit den angeblichen 1700MHz.
Beide habt Ihr niedrigere Taktraten und doch einen super Score.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...d-rx-vega-laberthread-gecko-superposition.png


----------



## Pistole_Pete (5. Oktober 2017)

Ich musste beim afterburner das Server overlay benutzen. Davor hieß es immer, inkompatibel und es ging nichts. Jetzt hab ich ein oranges overlay. Aber mit afterburner übertakten wie bei meiner alten geht nicht.

Ich habe bei mir 1672 MHz oder 1662 eingestellt. Bin mir Ned ganz sicher. Sas was mir davon bleibt sind so 1650 ca. 
Es geht zwar auch mehr, aber der Score sinkt. Auch wenn ich mehr als 1150 mV einstelle.
Hab einfach +2,5% genommen. Rauf geht's über normale Eingabe bis 1722 aber der Score ist niedriger.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2017)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Das bestätigt doch nur meine Aussage.
> "*Nicht überall wo 1700MHz draufsteht sind 1700MHz drin*"
> Wie man ja schön an den Ergebnissen der User sehen konnte.
> 
> ...



Für die 5k brauch ich einfach zu viel Leistung, das lohnt sich stand heute nicht für mich.
Aber ich bin wie bereits erwähnt an einem Ecobuild dran. Die Verbrauchsdaten dabei sehen bisher ganz gut aus, obwohl aus Vega auch dadurch wohl kein Stromsparwunder wird.


----------



## Ralle@ (5. Oktober 2017)

Stromsparwunder wird Vega nie werden, dafür ist der Chip zu komplex. Aber sparsamer bekommt man das Teil alle mal.
Und dann ist der Verbrauch in Relation zur Leistung gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2017)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Stromsparwunder wird Vega nie werden, dafür ist der Chip zu komplex. Aber sparsamer bekommt man das Teil alle mal.
> Und dann ist der Verbrauch in Relation zur Leistung gar nicht so schlecht.



Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Shooot3r (5. Oktober 2017)

Die Battlefront 2 Benchmarks sehen recht gut aus, glaube die Warem 10% vor ner 1080 custom. Glaube auch da wird sich nicht mehr viel tun . 10% vor 1080 Stock ist zu wenig . Da Brauch ich nicht von meiner 1080 zu wechseln, schade.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2017)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Die Battlefront 2 Benchmarks sehen recht gut aus, glaube die Warem 10% vor ner 1080 custom. Glaube auch da wird sich nicht mehr viel tun . 10% vor 1080 Stock ist zu wenig . Da Brauch ich nicht von meiner 1080 zu wechseln, schade.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk



Wechsel von ner 1080 hätte sich doch allgemein kaum gelohnt, dafür müsste eine Karte doch schon irgendwo  zwischen 20-30% mehr leisten.


----------



## Cleriker (5. Oktober 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Für die 5k brauch ich einfach zu viel Leistung, das lohnt sich stand heute nicht für mich.
> Aber ich bin wie bereits erwähnt an einem Ecobuild dran. Die Verbrauchsdaten dabei sehen bisher ganz gut aus, obwohl aus Vega auch dadurch wohl kein Stromsparwunder wird.


Das finde ich etwas komisch. Wenn du bei ca.4000 Punkten 400W ziehst, dann entsprechen 5000 Punkte für 500W doch fast dem gleichen performance/Watt-Verhältnis. Oder übersehe ich etwas?

Gesendet von meinem HTC U Ultra mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pasta319 (5. Oktober 2017)

Meine Vega läuft bei 1040mv auf 1650mhz (zumindest teils) 
Sie ist oft bei 1600, 1630 bei 100% Auslastung. 
Muss ich einfach noch mehr Spannung geben oder ist das im allgemeinen so? 

Die Karte bleibt unter Wasser echt sehr Kühl. 
Ich kann ja nicht glauben,  dass der HBM max 35 Grad haben soll


----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das finde ich etwas komisch. Wenn du bei ca.4000 Punkten 400W ziehst, dann entsprechen 5000 Punkte für 500W doch fast dem gleichen performance/Watt-Verhältnis. Oder übersehe ich etwas?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC U Ultra mit Tapatalk



Ich brauche für 4600Punkte rund 240Watt und 5000 Punkte so um die 400Watt. Das ist dann denke ich repräsentativer.
@Pasta:Hast du Drops oder legt die Karte den Takt einfach in den games unterschiedlich an?

Ich verstehe nicht genau was du meinst.


----------



## Cleriker (5. Oktober 2017)

Ah, okay. Das liest sich dann doch anders als ich es verstanden hatte.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U Ultra mit Tapatalk


----------



## ATIR290 (5. Oktober 2017)

So, wieder hier  
und muss mal echt eine Lanze brechen hier für Vega 

Heute Abend  endlich mal das Game: Farcry Primal mit Vega 64 angezockt.
Was soll ich sagen, immer komplett im FreeSync Bereich unter Ultra HD mit 42 bis 45 fps in etwa
und sowas von Flüssig und absolut Rucklefrei. (FreeSync Range 33 bis 60 erweitert)

Vega 64 ist einfach NUR FETT, Extrem FETT!!
Was nützt mir wenn die GTX 1080TI vielleicht 15 bis 20% schneller ist, die Fps aber bei weitem Unrunder auf dem Bildschirm, sprich fürs geschulte Auge ankommen.
Zudem nutzt man  (Viele) noch FreeSync und mit kommenden Treibern sollte man zumindest nochmals besser um,- oder bereits im FreeSync Bereich unterwegs sein...

Meine GigaByte Silver RX64 Läuft stabil mit 1500 Mhz, Untervoltet und Lüfter fixiert auf 2300 U/Min.
Ist zwar nicht leise, etwas Störend aber noch im Rahmen
So 2000 bis 2100 U/Min wären absolut wünschenswert... aber wohl beim Vega AMD Referenz Design nicht machbar...


----------



## Pasta319 (5. Oktober 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich brauche für 4600Punkte rund 240Watt und 5000 Punkte so um die 400Watt. Das ist dann denke ich repräsentativer.
> @Pasta:Hast du Drops oder legt die Karte den Takt einfach in den games unterschiedlich an?
> 
> Ich verstehe nicht genau was du meinst.



Sie ist immer etwas unter dem eingestellten Takt ca.  20-30 mhz. 
Wenn ich zum Beispiel 1650 eingebe bekomme ich 1630. Bei 1680 bekomme ich 1650.
Habe auch unterschiedliche Spannungen getestet. Ist IMMER gleich.


----------



## Pistole_Pete (5. Oktober 2017)

Das Problem habe ich leider auch. Aber wenn die Leistung stimmt ist mir persönlich die angezeigte Zahl relativ egal. Ist nur fürs eigene "Ego" n kleiner Knick.


----------



## Ralle@ (5. Oktober 2017)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> So, wieder hier
> und muss mal echt eine Lanze brechen hier für Vega
> 
> Vega 64 ist einfach NUR FETT, Extrem FETT!!
> ...



Häh

Bei Nvidia gibt es Gsync, da kann ich mit niedrigen FPS auch ein smoothes Gameplay bekommen, klar ist teurer aber geht genau so.
Daher verstehe ich deinen Post nicht wirklich.
Klar Vega ist toll, am Ende bleibt aber eine TI etwas besser, wenn auch im Paket mit Gsync teurer.


----------



## Pasta319 (5. Oktober 2017)

Was empfehlt ihr eigentlich als Test um die Werte stabil sind?  
Irgendein Benchmark? 
Witcher habe ich leider nicht. 

Bis jetzt habe ich immer den unigene heaven beim einstellen genutzt und dann PUBG und BF1 etwas gezockt. 
Schwer zu sagen ob die Werte jetzt 100% stabil sind.


----------



## ATIR290 (5. Oktober 2017)

Teurer und in Zukunft gleich schnell bis gar Langsamer
Und Volta wird dies auch nicht richten können.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Oktober 2017)

Pasta319 schrieb:


> Sie ist immer etwas unter dem eingestellten Takt ca.  20-30 mhz.
> Wenn ich zum Beispiel 1650 eingebe bekomme ich 1630. Bei 1680 bekomme ich 1650.
> Habe auch unterschiedliche Spannungen getestet. Ist IMMER gleich.



Das ist völlig normal..Alles gut.Zum testen taugt Timespy recht gut, die Demo davon zumindest.


----------



## Pistole_Pete (6. Oktober 2017)

Es gibt bei 3D Mark auch den Reiter "Belastungstest".
Hab den auf fire Strike ultra gestellt und durchlaufen lassen. Ca 10 min. Beim ersten Test bin ich mit unter 90% durchgefallen. Nach bissal anpassen hatte ich 99,6%. Bei 99% hat man bestanden. Davor ging bei mir witcher in ultra und 4K auch super. Das ist vllt nochmal n kleiner Test um sicher zu gehen denke ich.

Edit: gerade nochmals nachgesehen. Es waren sogar beim ersten Test nur 82,8%.


----------



## Shooot3r (6. Oktober 2017)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Teurer und in Zukunft gleich schnell bis gar Langsamer
> Und Volta wird dies auch nicht richten können.


Ja genau so wird es sein[emoji23]

Sei einfach froh, das nv noch keine 2070 mit "über" 1080 Leistung für 400 tacken rausgehauen hat, neu 180watt Verbrauch. Dann könnte die RTG einpacken. Und das soll kein fanboy getrolle sein. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ralle@ (6. Oktober 2017)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Teurer und in Zukunft gleich schnell bis gar Langsamer
> Und Volta wird dies auch nicht richten können.



Oh man.
Sei zufrieden mit deiner Karte und fertig. Wenn Volta auch nur halb so gut wird, sieht AMD alt aus, aber das gehört nicht hier her.


----------



## dbekan96 (6. Oktober 2017)

Wie steht es bei euch ums Spulenfiepen? Hab mal gelesen das das GPU Tach mit verantwortlich sein soll, da ich den Regler aber nicht verschoben bekomme kann ich es nicht testen. Man muss dazu sagen das ich eben im 120FPS+ Bereich bin und dann schon ein gutes summen wahrnehme.


----------



## Pasta319 (6. Oktober 2017)

Habe den Regler auf der Karte mit einem Stift vorsichtig verschoben. 
Jetzt ist es deutlich weniger Spulenfiepen. 
Es ist immer noch wahrnehmbar wenn ich ganz na an das Gehäuse gehe (wenn es offen ist). 
Sonst aber um einiges besser.


----------



## Pasta319 (6. Oktober 2017)

Pistole_Pete schrieb:


> Es gibt bei 3D Mark auch den Reiter "Belastungstest".
> Hab den auf fire Strike ultra gestellt und durchlaufen lassen. Ca 10 min. Beim ersten Test bin ich mit unter 90% durchgefallen. Nach bissal anpassen hatte ich 99,6%. Bei 99% hat man bestanden. Davor ging bei mir witcher in ultra und 4K auch super. Das ist vllt nochmal n kleiner Test um sicher zu gehen denke ich.
> 
> Edit: gerade nochmals nachgesehen. Es waren sogar beim ersten Test nur 82,8%.



Leider nur wenn man 3D Mark gekauft hat. 
Kann man davon auch keys auf anderen Seiten kaufen? 
28€ nur fürs Testen ist schon etwas viel.


----------



## sirDav1d (6. Oktober 2017)

Pasta319 schrieb:


> Leider nur wenn man 3D Mark gekauft hat.
> Kann man davon auch keys auf anderen Seiten kaufen?
> 28€ nur fürs Testen ist schon etwas viel.




Steam CD Keys and Game Keys - Compare & Buy | Kinguin.net


----------



## Pasta319 (6. Oktober 2017)

Brauche ich hier dann das für ca 11€ oder das für 24?
Das eine ist nur ein code und das andere ein Geschenk. 
Ist doch im Prinzip total egal oder?


----------



## xaskor (6. Oktober 2017)

Kinguin *Kopfschüttel*

3DMark ist auf Steam auch öfter für 5Euro im Angebot...und man unterstützt nicht so eine Drecksseite wie Kinguin und Co.


----------



## Pasta319 (6. Oktober 2017)

Kaufen die ihre Keys nicht auch bei Steam und co.  ?


----------



## jimmyhenne (6. Oktober 2017)

Vielleicht schon, aber oft (wenn nicht sogar in der Regel) stammen die Keys von den billigen Keyshops aus Kreditkartenbetrug etc...


----------



## ATIR290 (7. Oktober 2017)

Noch immer keine Vega Custom Karten in Sicht...
Dies wird wohl echt Ende Oktober
Oder  @Format C
Kann bzw. darf uns etwas erzählen warum die Customs so nach hinten versetzt wurden.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Oktober 2017)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Noch immer keine Vega Custom Karten in Sicht...
> Dies wird wohl echt Ende Oktober
> Oder  @Format C
> Kann bzw. darf uns etwas erzählen warum die Customs so nach hinten versetzt wurden.



Das ändert dann auch nichts daran dass es Gerüchteküche bleibt.


----------



## moreply (7. Oktober 2017)

Wie schon erwähnt läuft meine V64 jetzt theoretisch bei 1700/990. Nur liegen aber die 1700 nie an. Gibt es da eine Lösung für? Oder ist es ein auslese Fehler?


----------



## Gurdi (8. Oktober 2017)

Das ist normal. Es bleibt immer ein GAP zwischen eingestelltem Takt und anliegenden.


----------



## yummycandy (8. Oktober 2017)

Mal was zum NCU-Unterschied und HBM Scaling:



> *Revisit: Vega 56 & 64 At Same Clocks, From 800MHz to 1020MHz HBM2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Allerdings ignorieren sie, daß die 64er teilweise besserere Chips haben, die höher takten können als die 56er.

Edit: Achso, und keiner weiß bis jetzt, wie sich Primitives und TBR auf fehlende NCUs auswirken.


----------



## freezer255 (8. Oktober 2017)

Hey Leute wie kommt Vega mit alten Spielen zurecht.
Spiele wie Hl1,Hl2,Ut99,UT04,CS 1.6,CS SOURCE,Farcry,Q3 etc .
Gibts da Probleme ?


----------



## yummycandy (8. Oktober 2017)

freezer255 schrieb:


> Hey Leute wie kommt Vega mit alten Spielen zurecht.
> Spiele wie Hl1,Hl2,Ut99,UT04,CS 1.6,CS SOURCE,Farcry,Q3 etc .
> Gibts da Probleme ?



Ich hab UT,Q3 und HL mit ner TNT2 gespielt, VEGA muss brachial sein.


----------



## freezer255 (8. Oktober 2017)

Ich auch und jetzt immer noch.
Aber ich habe festgestellt das sich da oft mit neuen Grafikkarten Fehler einschleichen.
Mit meiner alten RX480 gab es z.B. immer Blackscreens beim Beenden von Counterstrike Source und Black Mesa.wurde erst nach 1 Monat gefixt.
Könnte mir vorstellen das es bei einer stark veränderten Architektur wie Vega vielleicht noch mehr Probleme gibt.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Oktober 2017)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Mal was zum NCU-Unterschied und HBM Scaling:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Diverse Test deuten darauf hin dass sich eine 56er sogar besser übertakten lässt als eine 64er. Das kann natürlich auch der frühen Phase der Auslieferung geschuldet sein, die 56er wurde ja auch vorgezogen in der Veröffentlichung.

Dass die 56er total einfach über 64er/1080er Niveau zu bekommen ist, predige ich schon seit Wochen und muss mich dafür mit den NV Fanboys rumtollen. Dabei ist die Karte sogar leiser und sparsamer.
Ich habe übrigens selbst mittlerweile die 64er,bevor wieder irgendwer meint dass ich Ihm seine Karte madig reden will...


----------



## ATIR290 (8. Oktober 2017)

ABER wohl nur mit Luftkühlung und da Limitiert echt der Referenz Lüfter , vor Allem unter 4K
Komme bei Sniper Elite unter 4K mit 2300 U/Min  (39%)
doch nach gut 15 bis 20 Minuten nicht über 1150 bis 1250 Mhz hinaus.

Am Anfang sind die 1500 Mhz gleich realistisch mit dem PT auf 50% erhöht.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Oktober 2017)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> ABER wohl nur mit Luftkühlung und da Limitiert echt der Referenz Lüfter , vor Allem unter 4K
> Komme bei Sniper Elite unter 4K mit 2300 U/Min  (39%)
> doch nach gut 15 bis 20 Minuten nicht über 1150 bis 1250 Mhz hinaus.
> 
> Am Anfang sind die 1500 Mhz gleich realistisch mit dem PT auf 50% erhöht.



Ich kann gerade nicht folgen worauf du das beziehst. Ich kann auch keine finale Aussagen zur Übertaktbarkeit von 56er und 64er treffen da ich beide nicht als High OC betrieben habe.


----------



## Cleriker (8. Oktober 2017)

Ich denke er meint, dass sie bei ihm zu heiß wird und deshalb nicht hoch taktet.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U Ultra mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (8. Oktober 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich denke er meint, dass sie bei ihm zu heiß wird und deshalb nicht hoch taktet.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC U Ultra mit Tapatalk



Ah ok, ja logisch bei dem Takt und 2300 Umdrehungen. Die sind nur mit deutlichem Undervolting drin. Ich arbeite da an einer Lösung. Meine Stabilitätstest ziehen sich leider ein wenig hin wegen Null Zeit.


----------



## Cleriker (8. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab leider auch zu wenig Zeit, deshalb muss ich so einen verdrehten Senf wie von Schafe, slut08 und hksirgendwas oft unkommentiert lassen. 

Du hast oben geschrieben dass du jetzt eine 64er hast. Statt der 56er, oder zusätzlich?

Gesendet von meinem HTC U Ultra mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (8. Oktober 2017)

Die 56er habe ich an ein Forumsmitglied verkauft, samt OC Einstellungen und Flash.
Habe also meine Wunderkarte abgegeben ^^


----------



## ATIR290 (9. Oktober 2017)

Nun, mit PowerTune plus 30% und Lüfter auf Stock 2400 U/Min begrenzt komme ich auf 1520 bis 1530 Mhz und dies wird nun auch stets GEHALTEN  
Temperatur so zwischen 82 bis 83 Grad Celsius
So für 1500 bis 1550 Mhz sollte ein Powertarget plus 20% vielleicht gar ausreichen,- oder wer weiß es bitte Besser und  wieviel sollte es für diese Taktraten zumindest sein...


----------



## defender197899 (9. Oktober 2017)

Gamers Nexus hat ne Asus Strix Vega64 und  baut sie auseinander   .
YouTube


----------



## hugo-03 (10. Oktober 2017)

"Ein Wort zu den bereits integrierten Radeon-Werten: AMD ließ uns um 15 Uhr wissen, dass heute Abend ein neuer Treiber erscheinen wird, die Radeon Software 17.10.1. Der Hersteller bewirbt den neuen Treiber unter anderem mit bester Leistung für Mordor: Schatten des Krieges. Wir legen weitere Radeon-Messungen daher auf Eis, bis die neue Software da ist, und ergänzen diesen Test bis dahin nur mit Geforce-Modellen, für die bereits gestern das Treiber-Update erschienen ist."
Mittelerde: Schatten des Krieges im Test- 4-GiByte-Grafikkarten, nehmt euch in Acht! [Benchmark-Liveticker]


----------



## Gimmick (10. Oktober 2017)

Mal eine Zwischenfrage aus akutem GPU Magel:

Kommt mit einem Dark Power Pro P10 550W eine Vega Liquid überhaupt in Betracht?


----------



## RtZk (10. Oktober 2017)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Mal eine Zwischenfrage aus akutem GPU Magel:
> 
> Kommt mit einem Dark Power Pro P10 550W eine Vega Liquid überhaupt in Betracht?



Das Problem ist, dass die Karten aus welchem Grund auch immer mehr Strom ziehen als die 2x8 Pin innerhalb der Spezifikationen überhaupt könnten, die Lastspitzen sind extrem hoch und du wärst nicht der Erste, der sagt er versucht es einfach mal mit einem 550 Watt Netzteil (selbst, wenn es ein sehr gutes ist), mit dem 650 Watt Modell sollte es vermutlich gehen, aber ich denke mal 750 Watt wäre vernünftiger, da es nicht so knapp werden würde.


----------



## Pistole_Pete (10. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe meine Vega 64 anfangs undervoltet weil mein 700w Netzteil sonst unter Last tüdelü gesagt hat. Hab mir dann ein 850w Netzteil geholt. Sicher ist sicher.


----------



## Trash123 (10. Oktober 2017)

Bei mir läuft die Vega mit einem 500W E10 und es funktioniert ohne Probleme.


----------



## Pistole_Pete (10. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe mit einem wattmessgerät knapp über 700w fürs system bei vollauslastung gemessen. Da geht zwar noch 10% weg, aber auf meiner pcie Leitung vom alten Netzteil ging wohl nicht genug.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (10. Oktober 2017)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Mal eine Zwischenfrage aus akutem GPU Magel:
> 
> Kommt mit einem Dark Power Pro P10 550W eine Vega Liquid überhaupt in Betracht?



Ich habe eine normale Vega 64 und die läuft mit deinem Netzteil perfekt und das auch unter Last.


----------



## Gimmick (10. Oktober 2017)

Ok, dann lass ich das lieber ^^.



Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Ich habe eine normale Vega 64 und die läuft mit deinem Netzteil perfekt und das auch unter Last.



Die normale kommt auf Grund des Kühlers für mich leider nicht in Frage. Customs gibt es ja leider noch nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Oktober 2017)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Ok, dann lass ich das lieber ^^.
> 
> 
> 
> Die normale kommt auf Grund des Kühlers für mich leider nicht in Frage. Customs gibt es ja leider noch nicht.



Wenn du die Karte nicht übertakten möchtest dann läuft die LC ohne Probleme mit dem Netzteil. Vor allem mit dem Powersave Bios hast du die selbe Leistungsaufnahme wie eine 64er Air.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. Oktober 2017)

Die Netzteil Frage lässt sich meiner Meinung nach so leicht nicht beantworten.
Es kommt noch drauf an was sonst für Hardware und sonstige Komponenten verbaut sind. Anzahl der Laufwerke, Beleuchtung? Lüfter? Schnick-Schnack??

Du kannst mal im Netz nach PSU calculator googeln. Du findest dann das eine oder andere Tool bei dem du deine Hardware selektieren kannst und bekommst einen groben Richtwert für das Netzteil.
Auch bequiet hat seinen Kalkulator mittlerweile auf Vega aktualisiert.
Im Extremfall kannst du dann noch im Datenblatt zu deinen Netzteil schauen und die einzelnen Stromwerte mit denen des vorgeschlagenen Netzteils vergleichen....

Gruß

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## hugo-03 (10. Oktober 2017)

17.10.1, so wie ich bisher beurteilen kann läuft die karte zumindest in wow deutlich runder und scheint sich auch nicht so stark zu peaken/zu erhitzen (lüfter leiser und die frames laufen deutlich besser).


----------



## Venom89 (10. Oktober 2017)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Die Netzteil Frage lässt sich meiner Meinung nach so leicht nicht beantworten.
> Es kommt noch drauf an was sonst für Hardware und sonstige Komponenten verbaut sind. Anzahl der Laufwerke, Beleuchtung? Lüfter? Schnick-Schnack??
> 
> Du kannst mal im Netz nach PSU calculator googeln. Du findest dann das eine oder andere Tool bei dem du deine Hardware selektieren kannst und bekommst einen groben Richtwert für das Netzteil.
> ...



Die Netzteil Rechner sind unbrauchbar.
Spucken viel zu viel aus, weil größere Netzteile mehr Gewinn bringen.

Die Aufkleber zu vergleichen macht ebenfalls keinen sinn. Sagt nämlich nichts über die verwende Technik aus.

Das DP P10 hält schon verdammt viel aus und es sollte keine Probleme geben wenn die Karte über zwei getrennte Rails betreiben wird.

Ein neues Netzteil für eine Karte zu kaufen, wo man schon ein solch gutes besitzt würde ich als sinnlos erachten 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ATIR290 (10. Oktober 2017)

@hugo-03

Welche Vega, Black Air oder Limited Edition
Oder gar die LC


----------



## hugo-03 (10. Oktober 2017)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @hugo-03
> 
> Welche Vega, Black Air oder Limited Edition
> Oder gar die LC



air mit waku umbau


----------



## yummycandy (11. Oktober 2017)

Da hatten welche Langeweile: Amazon.com: Customer Questions & Answers


----------



## Gimmick (11. Oktober 2017)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Die Netzteil Rechner sind unbrauchbar.
> Spucken viel zu viel aus, weil größere Netzteile mehr Gewinn bringen.
> 
> Die Aufkleber zu vergleichen macht ebenfalls keinen sinn. Sagt nämlich nichts über die verwende Technik aus.
> ...



So ganz eindeutig scheint die Sache aber dennoch nicht zu sein.
Wenn man schon überlegen muss, wieviele Festplatten etc. man im Rechner hat ist es zu knapp :X

Andererseits:
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550 Watt - Highend Modular Netzteil im Test - Überlast/ Schutzmechanismen (6/8) 

Schaltet ab 30 A bzw 35 A je nach Rail ab. Da man die Kotzgrenze nicht erreichen möchte, nehme ich mal 30 A * 12 V = 360 W auf den stärkeren beiden Rails. Ingesamt schaltet das NT bei 850 W ab. Dann gibt es auch noch den OCK Jumper, der das Abschalten abschaltet 

Aber so schön das alles klingt, es beantwortet nicht, ob man es tun _sollte_ ^^.


----------



## drstoecker (11. Oktober 2017)

Trash123 schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft die Vega mit einem 500W E10 und es funktioniert ohne Probleme.



Hatte mein ryzen + Vega 64 Air mit einem e10 400w Netzteil laufen, aber nur als Test über mehrere Tage. Hatte aber auch Probleme mit dem lc bios, mein e10 600w hatte da auch mit Probleme. Hatte dann ein dp11 1kw bestellt damit lief es erst aber hinterher hatte ich hier und da auch Probleme, könnten Treiber probs gewesen sein. Mit meinem 600w  läuft das lc bios aufjedenfall nicht das kann ich sagen.


----------



## yummycandy (11. Oktober 2017)

Merkwürdig, hier ist die 56er in 4k schneller als ne 1080 (kein ti). Bei  Forza war das doch umgekehrt?

Mittelerde: Schatten des Krieges im Benchmark (Seite 2) - ComputerBase


----------



## Trash123 (11. Oktober 2017)

@drstoecker: meine Vega läuft stock auf wakü. Mir ist im Moment die Leistung ausreichend. In welcher Form hattest du denn Probleme?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (11. Oktober 2017)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Die Netzteil Rechner sind unbrauchbar.
> Spucken viel zu viel aus, weil größere Netzteile mehr Gewinn bringen.
> 
> Die Aufkleber zu vergleichen macht ebenfalls keinen sinn. Sagt nämlich nichts über die verwende Technik aus.
> ...



Naja, eine aus der Luft gegriffene, pauschalisierende Aussage: "unbrauchbar" hilft dem Fragesteller wohl nicht weiter.
Wenn ich ein 08/15 minimal System in den Kalkulator reinkloppe, kommt in Verbindung mit der Vega64 ein 500W NT heraus als "Kauftip" für 80,-€

Soviel zu "unbrauchbar".

Wenn man eine belastbare Aussage treffen möchte, ob das NT des Fragestellers eine Vega64 treiben kann, wären Infos interessant, was sonst so an Hardware in der Kiste läuft.
2-3 Laufwerke, 2-3 Lüfter, 2 RAM Riegel, CPU - dann hätte ich ebenfalls keinerlei Bedenken bei dem NT.

Ergänzend kämen aber noch Fragen auf, wie z.B.: Wie alt ist das NT, wie wurde es betrieben? hohe Last? 24/7?
Einem 3 Jahre alten NT mit 600W traue ich durchaus weniger Leistung zu wie einem neuen mit 500W, hängt ganz einfach mit Bauteilalterung(Kondensatoren) und eintrocknender WLP in den NT zusammen.

Was mich aber zu der Frage bringt, warum du den Vergleich der Leistungsdaten gem. Datenblätter für sinnlos hälst, bzw. was du mit "verwendete" Technik meinst? Die Aussage setzt ja zwangsläufig voraus, dass es unterschiedliche Technologien im Bereich Schaltnetzteil im PC-Bereich gibt. Ich frage das nur deshalb, weil mir scheint, dass es da wohl etwas gibt, was mir in den letzten Jahren entgangen ist und einen nennenswerten Unterschied zwischen NT A und NT B ausmachen könnte.
Auf welche Technologie sollte ich beim NT Vergleich oder der Auswahl setzen?


----------



## drstoecker (11. Oktober 2017)

Trash123 schrieb:


> @drstoecker: meine Vega läuft stock auf wakü. Mir ist im Moment die Leistung ausreichend. In welcher Form hattest du denn Probleme?



Aktuell bekomme ich bei 3dmark schonmal einen blackscreen, also direkt beim starten der Anwendung nicht direkt der Benchmark.Scheint am Treiber zu liegen Ka. Beim 2ten Start ging es. 
Sobald ich das lc bios drauf habe gibt es auch blackscreens oder das System geht komplett down. Hatte es mit dem 1kw dpp11 teilweise in bf1 4k @turbo problemlos laufen mit über 1700mhz Takt. 
Mit meinem e10 600w/600w cm/400w keine Chance . 
Bin jetzt vom 4k Trip in bf1 runter, alles auf ultra und ja ich weis man kann’s eine oder andere noch runterschrauben. Spiele jetzt in wqhd was mir ausreichen könnte. Und dazu noch mit dem bios 2 powersave. Die Karte reicht zwar auch für 4k, aber ohne Anpassung nicht jede map über 60fps .
ich lege eher wert auf sparsam wie auf Max zu Gamen.
denke auch das ich mir einen wqhd Monitor mit 144hz in 27“/oder 21:9 zulegen werde mal sehen bin da noch am austesten was mir eher zusagt.


----------



## DaHell63 (11. Oktober 2017)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Merkwürdig, hier ist die 56er in 4k schneller als ne 1080 (kein ti). Bei  Forza war das doch umgekehrt?
> 
> Mittelerde: Schatten des Krieges im Benchmark (Seite 2) - ComputerBase



Erstens ist die getestete GTX 1080 keine Partnerkarte und dann hat CB auch mit dem Preset "_HOCH_" gebencht.
PCGH nimmt Customs und bencht in ultra.
Andere  Szene, anderes Preset und andere Taktraten sollten den etwaigen Unterschied ausmachen.


----------



## seahawk (11. Oktober 2017)

Der Gegner der RX56 ist ide 1070 und die wird da geradezu vernichtet mit über 20% Vorteil für RX56.

Es zeigt sich erneut, dass Vega in den modernen Spielen Pascal massiv überlegen ist.


----------



## Ralle@ (11. Oktober 2017)

Habe mal heute etwas mit dem NT (BeQuiet Pure Power 10 500W) meiner Frau gespielt
Out auf the Box schaltet das NT bei synthetischer Last (Prime & 3D Mark) ab.

Testsystem

CPU: I7 6800K @ 4GHZ
RAM: 16GB DDR4 3000
Mainboard: Asrock Taichi
GPU: Eigentlich eine MSI 1070 Gaming, zum Testen kam die Vega LC rein
NT: BeQuiet 500W Pure Power 10 CM
Case: BitFenix Neo weiß/violett 
Kühlung: Dark Rock 3, 3x 120mm Silent Wing 3

Beim zocken (Witcher 3) ohne FPS Limit lag der Verbrauch bei 420 - 440W
Beim zocken (Witcher 3) mit FPS Limit lag der Verbrauch bei 370 - 385W
Prime 95 und der 3D Mark brachten das NT zum abschalten (550 - 560W). Ein zweiter Spike auf knapp über 600W war dann zu viel.

Vega 64 LC 1750 / 1100 @ 1,080 Volt

Beim zocken (Witcher 3) ohne FPS Limit lag der Verbrauch bei 380 - 390W
Beim zocken (Witcher 3) mit FPS Limit lag der Verbrauch bei 330 - 345W
Prime 95 und der 3D Mark lief dieses mal durch (450 - 490W). Kurze Spikes auf 515W waren kein Problem.

Gut die CPU ist kein Kostverächter aber ich würde auch mit einer Mittelklasse CPU ein gutes 600W NT nehmen bei Vega. So und jetzt schnell wieder umbauen, bevor meine bessere hälfte was merkt


----------



## Gimmick (11. Oktober 2017)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Wenn man eine belastbare Aussage treffen möchte, ob das NT des Fragestellers eine Vega64 treiben kann, wären Infos interessant, was sonst so an Hardware in der Kiste läuft.
> 2-3 Laufwerke, 2-3 Lüfter, 2 RAM Riegel, CPU - dann hätte ich ebenfalls keinerlei Bedenken bei dem NT.
> 
> Ergänzend kämen aber noch Fragen auf, wie z.B.: Wie alt ist das NT, wie wurde es betrieben? hohe Last? 24/7?
> Einem 3 Jahre alten NT mit 600W traue ich durchaus weniger Leistung zu wie einem neuen mit 500W, hängt ganz einfach mit Bauteilalterung(Kondensatoren) und eintrocknender WLP in den NT zusammen.



4770k @ 4,3GHz und 1.235 V (glaube ich^^)
5 Lüfter
4 Ram Riegel
4 Laufwerke
4 USB 3 Geräte quasi dauerhaft dran

NT ist knappe 3,5 Jahre alt. Wurde mit dem System und einer 980ti betrieben. Viel Idle-Arbeit aber das doch im Schnitt ein paar Stunden am Tag.



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Habe mal heute etwas mit dem NT (BeQuiet Pure Power 10 500W) meiner Frau gespielt
> Out auf the Box schaltet das NT bei synthetischer Last (Prime & 3D Mark) ab.
> 
> Testsystem
> ...



Damit ich das richtig verstehe:
Du hattest 3DMark und Prime gleichzeitig an für maximale Last?

Spikes auf über 600W Out-of-the-box sind schon ziemlich grenzwertig. Und Witcher 3 ist jetzt auch nicht unbedingt CPU-lastig. Watch Dogs 2 z.B. würde wohl noch mehr ziehen. Lust das zu testen? ;D

Ich such auch schon die ganze Zeit nach Reviews mit Gesamtsystem-Leistungsmessung und einer Auswahl an Spielen. Finde da aber kaum was. 

Was zockst du denn so und wo liegst du da mit deinem System und der Vega? Kann ich dich für ein paar Werte motivieren? ^^


----------



## Gurdi (11. Oktober 2017)

Also, mit deinem System genehmigt sich der Rechner gute 220Watt bei Systemauslastung ohne Graka.
Eine unmodifizerte 64er sollte etwa 350Watt Luft haben, eine LC eher so 50-100Watt mehr @Stock.

Das ganze bezieht sich dann aber auf die Leistungsaufnahme des Netzteils, nicht auf die Ausgabe.
Heißt du müsstest etwa die Netzteil effiziens noch abziehen und einen Puffer aufschlagen.

Bei einer LC wären dass also 450+220=670Watt-10%=610Watt.+50Watt Puffer=660Watt.
Ein 650-700Watt Netzteil sollte also angemessen sein, mit Abstrichen, also Powersavebios sollte auch ein 550-600Watt NT klappen.


----------



## Ralle@ (11. Oktober 2017)

@Gimmick

Das war der Rechner meiner Frau.
Witcher 3 ist das modernste welche die Vega auslasten kann. Vega 64 LC mit dem Performance BIOS ist halt nicht wenig. Aber auch ein 6800K zieht schon mehr als ein Mittelklasse I7. 

Wenn ich ich mal etwas mehr Zeit habe, mache ich paar Meesungen mit meinem System mit aktuellen Games.


----------



## Gimmick (11. Oktober 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Also, mit deinem System genehmigt sich der Rechner gute 220Watt bei Systemauslastung ohne Graka.
> Eine unmodifizerte 64er sollte etwa 350Watt Luft haben, eine LC eher so 50-100Watt mehr @Stock.
> 
> Das ganze bezieht sich dann aber auf die Leistungsaufnahme des Netzteils, nicht auf die Ausgabe.
> ...



Laut AMD hat die Vega Liquid eine maximale Board-Power von 375W TDP.
Damit kommt man auf knapp 580 W, die das NT liefern muss. Möp ^^. Ich vermute, dass das DP Pro das ohne Murren mit macht und es keine Probleme geben würde (im Review hat es erst bei >700W abgeschaltet), aber so richtig wohl fühle ich mich damit nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (11. Oktober 2017)

Also prinzipiell sehe ich kein Problem, darauf wetten würde ich aber auch nicht unbedingt.
Ich hab die 56er mit Lc Bios ne weile Betrieben, aber nie @Stock.Ging mit meinem 600Watt Be Quiet aus dem 1 Weltkrieg einwandfrei.


----------



## drstoecker (11. Oktober 2017)

Hier hat auch noch jemand Probleme mit seiner lc!

650W Netzteil zu schwach für Vega???


----------



## ATIR290 (11. Oktober 2017)

Wer von uns Veganern hat bereits bitte den Aktuellsten Treiber 17.10.1 installiert
und was kann man dazu sagen
Der AF Bug ist auch bereits behoben ... und lade jenen gerade mal runter.


----------



## Gimmick (11. Oktober 2017)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Hier hat auch noch jemand Probleme mit seiner lc!
> 
> 650W Netzteil zu schwach für Vega???



Hm, anderes NT, andere Systemkonfig. und nach dem Start mit Vega + RX480 scheint das NT ne Macke zu haben - es macht zumindest Geräusche, die es imo nicht machen sollte.

Würde daraus nichts in Richtung "650W Netzteil zu schwach für Vega folgern". 

Ich werde aber wohl auf die Vega Liquid verzichten. Bin mit meinen 550W zu nah der Schwelle ans Ungewisse ^^. Eine Non-Liquid möchte ich wegen des Standard-Kühlers nicht und warten bis es eine Auswahl an Customs gibt will ich auch nicht ^^.


----------



## Venom89 (11. Oktober 2017)

Was willst du Dann? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## defender197899 (11. Oktober 2017)

Habt ihr jeden 8 Pin an ner anderen Phase oder nur durchgeschliffen  am Y Kabel?
Hier mal Buildzoids  Breakdown  der asus Strix Vega 64 .
YouTube


----------



## Gimmick (11. Oktober 2017)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Was willst du Dann?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



Naja, nehm ich halt ne nV-Karte. Hätte zwar mal wieder gerne ne AMD und bin neugierig, aber im Endeffekt ist es mir eigentlich wurscht .


----------



## drstoecker (12. Oktober 2017)

defender197899 schrieb:


> Habt ihr jeden 8 Pin an ner anderen Phase oder nur durchgeschliffen  am Y Kabel?
> Hier mal Buildzoids  Breakdown  der asus Strix Vega 64 .
> YouTube




Habs nochmal getrennt angeschlossen, läuft aber nur im powersv Modus Problemlos mit dem lc bios. Bei Balance schmiert der Treiber mit dx11 error ab inkl. Bf1, aber kein blacksc.


----------



## MfDoom (12. Oktober 2017)

Gimmick schrieb:


> 4770k @ 4,3GHz und 1.235 V (glaube ich^^)
> 5 Lüfter
> 4 Ram Riegel
> 4 Laufwerke
> ...



Ich hatte ein bq darkpower pro 550W und es machte schon mit dem originalen vega64 Bios schlapp, wenn du die karte von der leine lässt. Dann liegen, an meinem messgerat sichtbare, 560 W an. Je nach Spiel natürlich.
Be quiet selbst und die netzteil lobbyisten hier im forum behaupten das sollte nicht sein, ist aber so. Deshalb schickte ich es in rma, bq testete es durch und sagt es ist fehlerfrei. Also kann es nur sein das es zu schwach ist, kein defekt.
Mit einem 850W dark power pro habe ich keine probleme mit abschalten mehr.
Ich würde mir an deiner stelle ein gescheites netzteil holen.


----------



## Ralle@ (13. Oktober 2017)

Die 560W sind nicht so schlimm.
Schlimm sind die kurzen Peaks, da schalten die meisten NTs ab, was auch gut ist. Auf der Arbeit hat das Prime Gold 650W von SeaSonic auch abgeschalten, gut das muss auch eine Threadripper Plattform versorgen aber wer Vega von der Leine lässt braucht ein sehr gutes NT.


----------



## Pistole_Pete (13. Oktober 2017)

Schon jemand mit 2 Vega 64 unterwegs? Würde mich Mal interessieren wie gut das funktioniert. Und welches Netzteil man da wohl braucht 
Mit der HD 7970 und der 280x im CF hatte mein 700w NT gereicht. Jetzt eine Vega und ich hab auf 850w aufgerüstet weil's mim alten ned geklappt hat.


----------



## vinacis_vivids (13. Oktober 2017)

Pistole_Pete schrieb:


> Schon jemand mit 2 Vega 64 unterwegs? Würde mich Mal interessieren wie gut das funktioniert. Und welches Netzteil man da wohl braucht
> Mit der HD 7970 und der 280x im CF hatte mein 700w NT gereicht. Jetzt eine Vega und ich hab auf 850w aufgerüstet weil's mim alten ned geklappt hat.


Frag mal diesen Herren hier:
YouTube

Er hat Vega64@CF + Threadripper am Laufen.


----------



## ATIR290 (14. Oktober 2017)

Vega 17.10.1 Treiber nun drauf und als gut befunden.
2.550 Umdrehungen Pro Minute fix eingestellt,-   ist gleich, entspricht Lüfterspeed 44%

GPU untervoltet zu 0,950 1516 Mhz  und  0,975 zu den 1632 Mhz
HBM 2 Untervoltet auf 0,950

PowerLimit erhöht auf 50%

Netzteil BeQuiet E9  CM 580 Watt 
mit 2 Harddisk 3 TB und 640 MB
2x 120mm Lüfter 
16 GB DDR3 und dem i5 4670K  @Stock
und eben der Vega RX 64 _ Gigabyte Silver   

Takt bei The Witcher 3 in 4K ist 1505 bis 1515 Mhz stabil und auch stets gehalten
GPU Temperatur 79 bis 80 Grad
HBM 2 84 Grad
HotSpot 89 bis 92 Grad.

Lüfter stört,  und auch nicht wenig! aber mit 2100 Umdrehungen sind es nur 1,20 bis 1,25 Ghz

*NETZTEIL, da oftmals danach gefragt wird.*
Ist jenes hier:
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich  geizhals.eu EU


----------



## hugo-03 (14. Oktober 2017)

bei mir sehen die video mit hardwarebeschleunigung aus, als wenn alles mit 20 fps läuft im vollbildmodus


----------



## drstoecker (15. Oktober 2017)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Vega 17.10.1 Treiber nun drauf und als gut befunden.
> 2.550 Umdrehungen Pro Minute fix eingestellt,-   ist gleich, entspricht Lüfterspeed 44%
> 
> GPU untervoltet zu 0,950 1516 Mhz  und  0,975 zu den 1632 Mhz
> ...



Flash mal das lc bios drauf und lass mal Balance/Turbo im bios laufen, mein Gefühl sagt mir das das nicht läuft.


----------



## ATIR290 (15. Oktober 2017)

Wird nicht laufen, ist ja das Liquid Bios welches bis zu 400 Watt verbrät
Mein Hinweis, Netzteil sollte NUR AUSSCHLIESSLICH für Air Cooling dienen da viele zwecks des Netzteils fragten.


----------



## drstoecker (15. Oktober 2017)

Die Air-Version stellt keine großen Ansprüche ans Netzteil, hatte meine sogar problemlos mit meinem e10 400w laufen soviel dazu. Bin noch am recherieren was für die lc Version so entscheidend ist. Hab da so ne Vermutung.


----------



## Buki (15. Oktober 2017)

Abend, 

ist mittlerweile bekannt wann die Asus Strix Vega 64 released wird? Konnte in den weiten des Internets nichts passendes finden...


----------



## drstoecker (15. Oktober 2017)

Irgendwie ist es ziemlich ruhig um Vega geworden, würde mich mal interessieren warum.


----------



## Ralle@ (15. Oktober 2017)

Buki schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> ist mittlerweile bekannt wann die Asus Strix Vega 64 released wird? Konnte in den weiten des Internets nichts passendes finden...



Liegt daran dass Asus noch keinen fixen Termin genannt hat.
Auch sonst ist es ruhig, zu ruhig. Finde ich sehr schade, denn mit Custom Karten könnte Vega fahrt aufnehmen. Aber ich denke dass die Anforderungen an Custom Designs nicht ohne sind und viele Hersteller deshalb da einfach beim Referenz Modell bleiben.


----------



## Fameous83 (15. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin schwer enttäuscht vom Treiber. Läuft nicht rund das Ganze. Daher möchte ich meine 64er verkaufen.


----------



## drstoecker (15. Oktober 2017)

Was läuft denn nicht genau ganz rund bei deiner Vega?


----------



## hugo-03 (15. Oktober 2017)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Die Air-Version stellt keine großen Ansprüche ans Netzteil, hatte meine sogar problemlos mit meinem e10 400w laufen soviel dazu. Bin noch am recherieren was für die lc Version so entscheidend ist. Hab da so ne Vermutung.



die air zieht bis 300 watt und meine zieht mehr aber dennoch steht der gesamt max bei 580 watt (steckdosenmesser)


----------



## dbekan96 (16. Oktober 2017)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist es ziemlich ruhig um Vega geworden, würde mich mal interessieren warum.



Finde ich auch. Könnte aber dran liegen das die bisherigen Nutzer zufrieden sind und lieber zocken. ^^ Andere warten wohl auf dir Customs oder das die Preise der Ref. sinken.


----------



## Noname1987 (16. Oktober 2017)

dbekan96 schrieb:


> Finde ich auch. Könnte aber dran liegen das die bisherigen Nutzer zufrieden sind und lieber zocken. ^^ Andere warten wohl auf dir Customs oder das die Preise der Ref. sinken.



Stimme zu. Ich gehöre auch zu den wartenden auf Customs. Diese absolute informationsflaute ist jedoch langsam enervierend... erst hieß es Mitte September, dann Ende, dann Mitte Oktober, nun ist Mitte Oktober und wo sind die Karten?


----------



## Ralle@ (16. Oktober 2017)

Vor Weihnachten kommt da nix mehr, dazu ist viel zu ruhig.
Asus war bis jetzt er einzige Partner der eine Fertige Karte gezeigt hat, aber auch da ist es still geworden. Sapphire, der Nummer 1 Partner hat noch gar nichts durchsickern lassen. Vega mit Dual Slot Design und leise zu kühlen ist sicherlich nicht leicht, mich würde nicht wundern wenn da PowerColor mit einen 3 Slot Design kommt, falls die überhaupt Custom Designs bringen.


----------



## Noname1987 (16. Oktober 2017)

Ich befürchte ähnliches. Ist halt irgendwo schade, da das initiale Interesse potentieller Käufer geringer wird und immer mehr auf eine 1080 umsatteln werden.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Oktober 2017)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Vor Weihnachten kommt da nix mehr, dazu ist viel zu ruhig.
> Asus war bis jetzt er einzige Partner der eine Fertige Karte gezeigt hat, aber auch da ist es still geworden. Sapphire, der Nummer 1 Partner hat noch gar nichts durchsickern lassen. Vega mit Dual Slot Design und leise zu kühlen ist sicherlich nicht leicht, mich würde nicht wundern wenn da PowerColor mit einen 3 Slot Design kommt, falls die überhaupt Custom Designs bringen.



Ich vermute dass das noch andere Gründe hat. Denkbar ist z.B. dass man endlich mal die Primitvie Shader aktivieren möchte, mit den Customs kommen die ersten großen Vergleichstest die auch von der Masse wahrgenommen werden. Wenn man sich da in ein gutes Licht rücken kann, ist alles andere nur noch Vergangenheit.


----------



## Noname1987 (16. Oktober 2017)

Meinst du nicht, dass das etwas zu spät ist selbst wenn es klappt? Vega hat genug negativ Presse gemacht und die Verzögerung verstärkt das nur.


----------



## seahawk (16. Oktober 2017)

Ich sehe da schon ne gute Chance. Vollunterstützte Vega mit Customkühlung und voll aktiven Stromsparmechnismen können gute 20-30% schneller als die Refrenzversion sein und dabei 20-30% weniger verbrauchen und das wäre dann der 1080ti Killer, der in den Genen von Vega schlummert.


----------



## Noname1987 (16. Oktober 2017)

Schön wär's. Mir reicht auch ein 1080ti Gleichzug, nur seh ich das noch nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Oktober 2017)

Die Frage ist halb was genau bringen die Primitiv Shader. Wahrscheinlich weniger Energieverbrauch bei minimal höherer Leistung würde ich vermuten.


----------



## seahawk (16. Oktober 2017)

Wobei eben auch in HBCC viel drinne ist. Einer hat bei PUBG damit gespielt und auf seinem System gute 30% gefunden.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Oktober 2017)

HBCC ist durchaus interessant. In der Unityengine bei Sudden Strike 4 bringt er auch einiges, ebenso bei TWW2 unter DX12.
Das Packaging scheint eine recht interessante Sache zu sein, es scheint auch über FPS hinaus einen Vorteil zu bringen, da der Grafikspeicher auch als Puffer für den Hauptspeicher dient scheinen meine Anwendung deutlich schneller zu laden.


----------



## seahawk (16. Oktober 2017)

natürlich und auch die Min-FPS sind viel smoother.


----------



## drebbin (16. Oktober 2017)

Und genau das ist für mich der wichtigste Punkt.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (16. Oktober 2017)

Mich interessieren auch nur die min. FPS. Was bringen mir mehr avg. FPS wenn die min. FPS für ne Diashow bzw. Mikroruckeln sorgen. Und genau das ist es was Vega mit HBCC super kann. Die Frametimes sind fast ne Linie.


----------



## dbekan96 (16. Oktober 2017)

Wenn man die Vega mit  Wasser kühlt sollten die +20% eigentlich schon jetzt drin sein. In den Meisten Tests daddelt die doch bei ~1450MHz mit 945MHz HBM. Hier laufen reale 1735MHz mit 1075MHz HBM. Sollten ca 20% sein auch wenn die Skalierung nicht perfekt ist.

Was meinst du mit gute 30% gefunden?


----------



## Noy (16. Oktober 2017)

Hab gerade beim Mindstar zugeschlagen.. MSI RX Vega 56 für 449€ (hab ja 40 beim Prozessor gespart )
Werde die mit einem Nexxxos GPX unter Wasser halten..

Problem ist jetzt gerade: Ich habe bisher 2 Monitore 1680x1050 (60Hz) an DVI an meiner GTX460.. 
Ich werde die Monitore vorerst weiterverwenden (PC ist mehr zum Arbeiten werde aber in Zukunft dann auch mal wieder mehr spielen..). Ich habe hier noch einen dritten 19" Monitor (auch DVI) den ich jetzt gerne auch noch mit anschließen wollen würde.

Die Vega hat ja 3 DP und ich würde jetzt 3 DP zu DVI female Adapter kaufen. Muss der 3. Adapter nun aktiv sein oder gehen 3 passive? Finde leider nirgends dazu eine Aussage...

Und weiß jemand wo es günstige / gute Adapter gibt?
Sowas? 
ICZI DisplayPort auf DVI Adapter mit anti-interference: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## ATIR290 (16. Oktober 2017)

Sind wohl alles Rückläufer die im Mindstar angeboten werden
Gleich  wie bei den Alternate Outlet Angebote.
Dann lieber Geiz ist nicht gleich Geil, dafür Aber Funkel Nagel NEU


----------



## dbekan96 (16. Oktober 2017)

Sofern das stimmt würde man aber bei der Mengenangabe (oft identisch mit der Stückzahl vor / nach dem Mindstar) schummeln. Rechtlich wäre das wahrscheinlich nicht ganz korrekt.


----------



## Marv911 (16. Oktober 2017)

Es ist aber auch nicht leicht.....soll ich die Arschbacken zusammen halten und warten, oder ne Vega 56 bestellen?


----------



## Noy (16. Oktober 2017)

Bei Alternate Outlet trifft es zu. Aber bei Mindstar denke ich nicht. B-Ware / Rückläufer müssen in Deutschland entsprechend gekennzeichnet / angegeben werden..

Was ist denn nu mit den Adaptern.. Kann mir hier jemand helfen?


----------



## Noname1987 (16. Oktober 2017)

Marv911 schrieb:


> Es ist aber auch nicht leicht.....soll ich die Arschbacken zusammen halten und warten, oder ne Vega 56 bestellen?



Da du die Frage stellen kannst brauchst du die Leistung wohl Grad nicht... also warte ich versteh das, mir brennt es auch unter den Fingernägeln.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Oktober 2017)

Noy schrieb:


> Bei Alternate Outlet trifft es zu. Aber bei Mindstar denke ich nicht. B-Ware / Rückläufer müssen in Deutschland entsprechend gekennzeichnet / angegeben werden..
> 
> Was ist denn nu mit den Adaptern.. Kann mir hier jemand helfen?



Mach mal nen eigenen Thread damit das auch andere sehen, ich kenne mich damit selbst auch nicht aus muss ich sagen.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (17. Oktober 2017)

Mich hat das Thema Neuware oder Gebrauchtware im Mindstar auch schon beschäftigt. 
Da aber auf der HP im Mindstar steht "Neuware" und im "SchnäppShop" "B-ware", gehe ich von 100% Neuware aus und wenn ich dort mal zuschlagen sollte, würde im Falle von Gebrauchtware der Artikel umgehend zurückgeschickt.
An der Stelle wäre ich dann auch bereit ein "Fass" auf zu machen, was das Thema Rücksendekosten, etc.,etc. angeht, weil ich in diesem Fall soweit gehen würde und arglistige Täuschung vermuten würde!

Bisher kann ich mich allerdings über Bestellabwicklung, Freundlichkeit, Service bei Mindfactory nicht beschweren, lief bisher alles Top.... von daher warte ich mal noch das GraKa Thema ab, ob die Preise für Vega noch fallen, oder ob die 1070Ti generell Druck auf dem Markt machen kann...


----------



## Arutema (18. Oktober 2017)

Ich war bei dem Thema Mindstar und Gebrauchtware auch recht skeptisch...
Habe dann aber diesen (etwas älteren Thread) gefunden der mich dazu bewegt hat dann doch zu bestellen.

Gebrauchtware im Mindstar?...-Post 74681

Habe mir dann Mitte September im Mindstar ne HIS Vega 64 für die aufgerufenen 500€+ paar zerdonnerte gekauft. Die Graka kam absolut neuwertig verpackt und mit allen Original Siegeln bei mir an.

Gruß

Aru


----------



## Gurdi (18. Oktober 2017)

Arutema schrieb:


> Ich war bei dem Thema Mindstar und Gebrauchtware auch recht skeptisch...
> Habe dann aber diesen (etwas älteren Thread) gefunden der mich dazu bewegt hat dann doch zu bestellen.
> 
> Gebrauchtware im Mindstar?...-Post 74681
> ...



Es scheint aktuell als würde man diesen Preis nicht mehr so schnell wieder sehen.


----------



## hugo-03 (18. Oktober 2017)

hat jemand schon das win10 update ? momentan denke ich lieber mal noch 1-2 wochen abwarten.


----------



## drstoecker (18. Oktober 2017)

Noy schrieb:


> Bei Alternate Outlet trifft es zu. Aber bei Mindstar denke ich nicht. B-Ware / Rückläufer müssen in Deutschland entsprechend gekennzeichnet / angegeben werden..
> 
> Was ist denn nu mit den Adaptern.. Kann mir hier jemand helfen?


Kauf dir aktivie Adapter dann klappt es, 2stück sollten noch passiv gehen aber bei 3stück muss es aktiv sein.


hugo-03 schrieb:


> hat jemand schon das win10 update ? momentan denke ich lieber mal noch 1-2 wochen abwarten.


Habs heute mal drauf gebügelt. Optisch waren mir ein paar Sachen aufgefallen , muss aber jetzt auf die Schicht. Denke die nächsten Tage wird sich zeigen ob es gut ist.


----------



## BorisYellnikoff (18. Oktober 2017)

Arutema schrieb:


> Ich war bei dem Thema Mindstar und Gebrauchtware auch recht skeptisch...



Da warst Du zu Recht skeptisch. 

Auch wenn es sich um keine Vega handelte: Ich habe vor kurzem definitiv Gebrauchtware über den Mindstar erhalten, obwohl die Hotline mir vorher telefonisch zugesichert hatte, es würde sich "selbstverständlich um Neuware handeln".

Nur weil verschiedene Gründe gegen die Rücksendung sprachen (war eilig, es wären erneute Reisekosten entstanden, zusätzlicher Zeitaufwand, der Preis war o.k.), haben wir die Ware dann nach einem ausgiebigen Test doch behalten.

Ich habe ansonsten bisher nur gute Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory gemacht, aber das war nicht in Ordnung.

Übrigens gibt es die XFX Vega 64 jetzt bei Alternate ganz regulär für €549,-! 

Theoretisch kann einen natürlich auch dort das Schicksal ereilen, einen Rückläufer o.ä. als "Neuware" zu erhalten. Ich halte die Wahrscheinlichkeit aber für deutlich geringer als bei Ware aus einem Bereich für reduzierte Ware.


----------



## Noy (18. Oktober 2017)

Ich hoffe ich habe den Post richtig verstanden...
Habe nun 2x 1,8m DP auf DVI Kabel von Amazon Basics und 1x Delock 62599 Aktiver Adapter...
Oder war gemeint ab 3 benötige ich 3x aktiv?


----------



## xaskor (18. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab auch so schon oft Rückläufer bei Mindfactory erhalten, seitdem meide ich den Laden auch.
Wenn ich neu kaufe will ich auch neu


----------



## rasenschach (18. Oktober 2017)

8GB XFX Radeon RX Vega 56 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon RX VEGA | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,

Habe ich eben gefunden (Mindstar), vielleicht hat jemand interesse (dort ist ebenso eine GTX 1070  für 399 Euro (INNO GTX1070 OC Gaming))


----------



## drstoecker (18. Oktober 2017)

Noy schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich habe den Post richtig verstanden...
> Habe nun 2x 1,8m DP auf DVI Kabel von Amazon Basics und 1x Delock 62599 Aktiver Adapter...
> Oder war gemeint ab 3 benötige ich 3x aktiv?


3aktive brauchst du!


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (18. Oktober 2017)

Hi, vielleicht hat hier ja jemand eine Idee wie ich mein Problem lösen kann.
 Ich hab seit gestern eine Vega 64 als GPU verbaut und habe das Problem, dass Forza 7 nicht vernünftig läuft, nur 23 FPS bei 1080p.Die Karte bleibt einfach im "Idle", was man an den "Auslastungs-LEDs" sehen kann. Bei anderen Spielen (Tomb Raider, Rise of The TR, Dirt3, Shadow of Mordor)) gibt es keine Probleme (Lämpchen leuchten/blinken, Lüfter dreht hoch). Das Problem besteht sowohl mit dem Treiber vom 6.10 als auch dem Beta vom 16.10.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Oktober 2017)

konsolen/pczocker schrieb:


> Hi, vielleicht hat hier ja jemand eine Idee wie ich mein Problem lösen kann.
> Ich hab seit gestern eine Vega 64 als GPU verbaut und habe das Problem, dass Forza 7 nicht vernünftig läuft, nur 23 FPS bei 1080p.Die Karte bleibt einfach im "Idle", was man an den "Auslastungs-LEDs" sehen kann. Bei anderen Spielen (Tomb Raider, Rise of The TR, Dirt3, Shadow of Mordor)) gibt es keine Probleme (Lämpchen leuchten/blinken, Lüfter dreht hoch). Das Problem besteht sowohl mit dem Treiber vom 6.10 als auch dem Beta vom 16.10.



Mach mal Vollbild statt Fenster.


----------



## MfDoom (19. Oktober 2017)

Oder clock blocker benutzen


----------



## drstoecker (19. Oktober 2017)

Hab nochmal in ein neues Netzteil investiert, aber die lc bios Probleme liegen anscheinend woanders. Denke eher die Chips sind Selektiert. Erst lief es ein paar mal dann nur noch Probleme. Dies betrifft den Balance/turbomodus. Selbst wenn ich den Takt senke/pl und vcore erhöhe. Die Probleme gehen von blacksscreen/Treiber reset/ bf1 u Origin Crash bis zum Neustart alles dabei. Hab das Original bios wieder drauf und das läuft problemlos. Hatte immer noch die Hoffnung man könnte von einer 64er auf eine lc upgraden.


----------



## MfDoom (19. Oktober 2017)

der Mehrwert der LC in FPS gemessen dürfte sowieso verschwindend gering sein


----------



## defender197899 (19. Oktober 2017)

@ drstoecker  welches  Netzteil hast du dir denn jetzt geholt ?
 Ich habe auch vor  mir eine Vega 56 zu holen,  wenn mal ein Custom Disign kommt.
Ich habe ein E10 500 W CM  reicht das aus ?


----------



## Noy (19. Oktober 2017)

Hab noch etwas gesucht...
Man brauch nur 1 aktiven Adapter bei 3 nicht DP Bildschirmen..
2 passive und 1 aktiv geht bei 3dvi Monitore.


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (19. Oktober 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mach mal Vollbild statt Fenster.


Danke für den Tipp, es lag nur leider nicht daran.
Ich hab das Problem nach intensiver Recherche ausgemacht und es liegt daran, dass es eine UWP App ist. Diese Programme haben anscheinend ein Problem damit, dass ich zusätzlich eine GTX 750Ti verbaut habe. Nach Deaktivieren der zweiten GPU über den Gerätemanager läuft jetzt Forza wie es soll.


----------



## hellm (19. Oktober 2017)

War die Bildqualität schon ein Thema?
Middle Earth: Shadow of War | RX Vega 64 LC vs 1080 vs 1080 TI | 1440p Benchmark | 7700k
Prey 2017 | Rx Vega 64 LC vs 1080 TI vs 1080 | 1440p Very High | 7700k | HBCC Enabled
Forza Horizon 3 | Rx Vega 64 LC vs 1080 TI vs 1080 Comparison | 1440p Ultra | 7700k


----------



## drstoecker (19. Oktober 2017)

defender197899 schrieb:


> @ drstoecker  welches  Netzteil hast du dir denn jetzt geholt ?
> Ich habe auch vor  mir eine Vega 56 zu holen,  wenn mal ein Custom Disign kommt.
> Ich habe ein E10 500 W CM  reicht das aus ?


Ja das sollte reichen, bei mir Hat’s nur Probleme mit dem lc bios welche aber im Nachhinein nicht unbedingt was mim Netzteil zu tun gehabt haben sollten. Es scheint so als ob die lce Version selektierte Chips hat die den hohen Takt etc problemlos mitmachen.Meine 64er läuft mit dem Stock bios problemlos mit einem e10 400w/600w/600w cm/dp11 1000w und jetzt mit meinem neuen Seasonic Prime 850w Platin.


----------



## MfDoom (19. Oktober 2017)

Hast du mal getestet ob du durch das LC Bios mehr FPS erhältst?


----------



## drstoecker (20. Oktober 2017)

Das ist schwer zu sagen da ich nur bf1 spiele, aber im 3dmark Habs schon mehr Punkte. Wenn es dann mal durchgelaufen ist.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Oktober 2017)

hellm schrieb:


> War die Bildqualität schon ein Thema?
> Middle Earth: Shadow of War | RX Vega 64 LC vs 1080 vs 1080 TI | 1440p Benchmark | 7700k
> Prey 2017 | Rx Vega 64 LC vs 1080 TI vs 1080 | 1440p Very High | 7700k | HBCC Enabled
> Forza Horizon 3 | Rx Vega 64 LC vs 1080 TI vs 1080 Comparison | 1440p Ultra | 7700k



Worauf genau spielst du an?Vega ist in allen drei Videos von der Quali her deutlich besser, aber das dürfte eher am User liegen der die Videos hochgeladen hat nehme ich mal an oder?


----------



## hellm (20. Oktober 2017)

naja, andererseits könnte ja was dran sein.  

wollt nur bisl zündeln, ich muss mich ja erst nächstes Jahr wieder entscheiden.


----------



## Ralle@ (20. Oktober 2017)

Von der Bildqualität ist da 0 Unterschied. Da braucht man nicht versuchen zu sticheln, sonst kommen wieder die üblichen Trolle.
Und der Thread ist bis jetzt verschont geblieben, das darf auch in Zukunft so sein.


----------



## openSUSE (20. Oktober 2017)

Bist du Blind?
Schau dir mal das Forza Video an(!)
Das wirkt doch selbst auf dem Youtube Video als wäre Vega Native und bei beiden Nvidia als würde schlechtes Downsampling angewendet.


----------



## Ralle@ (20. Oktober 2017)

Ich gebe nichts auf solch Videos.
Und nein, meine Sehkraft erfreut sich bester Gesundheit, danke der Nachfrage.
Ich habe hier die aktuellen Nvidia Karte und eine Vega 64 LC. Und mir fällt beim besten willen kein Unterschied bei der Qualität des Bildes auf. AMD hat bei den Treiber ab Werk ein etwas kräftigeres Bild aber das kann man in unter 1 Minute angleichen.

Also bitte nicht soooo viel auf Youtube Videos geben


----------



## openSUSE (20. Oktober 2017)

Bei den Videos ist ein DEUTLICHER unterschied zu sehen, und genau darum ging es.
Wäre Nvidias HQ mittlerweile wirklich so miserabel wäre dies ein Schọck.

Würde gerne mal wieder ein Qualitätscheck bezüglich Bildquallität von PCGH sehen, glaube es wird mal wieder Zeit.


----------



## MfDoom (20. Oktober 2017)

Er sagt doch das er den vergleich zuhause hat und keinen unterschied sieht. Das ist glaubwürdiger als dieses nichtssagende video


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (20. Oktober 2017)

> Würde gerne mal wieder ein Qualitätscheck bezüglich Bildquallität von PCGH sehen,...


Warum von PCGH? Mit deiner *angeblichen* GTX1080 kannst Du doch selber testen oder etwa nicht? 
Zu dem YT-Vid & die "hausgemachte Aufregung" oder sticheln wurde ja auch schon dazu gesagt....
Ja, da ist ein Unterschied zu sehen, welcher real & nativ aber nicht existiert & mir sieht das mit den Pascals eher so aus, dass die Auflösung nicht nativ war/ist, also das diese per DSR ermöglicht wurde u. man die DSR-Glättung nicht günstig gewählt hat.
Außerdem, wenn es wirklich solch gravierende Unterschiede geben sollte, dann wäre das Netz voll davon & das nicht nur von User, sondern auch sämtliche Hardware oder Gamesforen. Daher *@SUSE*... denk mal darüber nach...


----------



## Ralle@ (20. Oktober 2017)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Bei den Videos ist ein DEUTLICHER unterschied zu sehen, und genau darum ging es.
> Wäre Nvidias HQ mittlerweile wirklich so miserabel wäre dies ein Schọck.
> 
> Würde gerne mal wieder ein Qualitätscheck bezüglich Bildquallität von PCGH sehen, glaube es wird mal wieder Zeit.



Wieso hängst du dich an einen Video so auf?
Du weist nicht wie dieses Video entstanden ist und ich gebe einfach mal den Uploader die Schuld, denn bei der 1080 / 1080 TI ist einfach zu verwaschen, was nicht der Realität entspricht.
Gäbe es tatsächlich einen Unterschied in der BQ zwischen AMD und Nvidia, dann wäre dies schon längst bekannt und auch ich würde dies so schreiben. Ich sehe jeden Falls keinen, auch die Test Magazinen sehen da keinen, sonst hätte man da schon einen Artikel zu geschrieben, wie damals die Computerbase und PCGH beim G70 (schlechtes AF).
Wäre Nvidia bei der BQ deutlich schlechter als AMD, dann würde ich dies auch schreiben und ich hätte meine Nvidia Karten schon längst verkauft. Ich merke da aber nichts, ich suche aber auch nicht mit einer Lupe danach, dies überlasse ich gerne Raff


----------



## openSUSE (20. Oktober 2017)

1. Es werden Videos gepostet.

2. DU schreibst dazu: Von der Bildqualität ist da 0 Unterschied. 

3 Ich schreibe: Bist du Blind? Weil ja genau* in den Videos* EXTREME unterschiede zu sehen sind.

4 Du dann wieder: ich gebe nichts auf solch Videos.

5 Ich mal wieder: Bei den Videos ist ein DEUTLICHER unterschied zu sehen, und genau darum ging es.

6 Du mal wieder: Wieso hängst du dich an einen Video so auf?

Also was denn jetzt?


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (20. Oktober 2017)

Es wurde EIN Video gepostet & dir wurde jetzt schon öfters gesagt, dass es da real keine Unterschiede gibt. Dies kann mehrere Gründe haben & diese wurden dir auch genannt (Aufnahmequali;Bitrate/Mbps; keine native Auflösung/DSR-Filter...) und deshalb braucht man da auch nicht nach "PCGH rufen" o.Ä.



> Wäre Nvidias HQ mittlerweile wirklich so miserabel wäre dies ein Schọck. Würde gerne mal wieder ein Qualitätscheck bezüglich Bildquallität von PCGH sehen, glaube es wird mal wieder Zeit.


Wie gesagt, teste es doch einfach mal mit deiner *angeblichen GTX1080* & gebe (endlich mal) Feedback! 
Also auch Du als User kannst folglich PCGH unterstützen....^^


----------



## openSUSE (20. Oktober 2017)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Es wurde EIN Video gepostet & dir wurde jetzt schon öfters gesagt, dass es da real keine Unterschiede gibt. Dies kann mehrere Gründe haben & diese wurden dir auch genannt (Aufnahmequali;Bitrate/Mbps; keine native Auflösung/DSR-Filter...) und deshalb braucht man da auch nicht nach "PCGH rufen" o.Ä.


Nee, eigentlich 3 Videos.  Und wer in den Videos keinen unterschied sieht, ist Blind. Darum ging es(!)
Und so ein BQ Test gab es doch schon jahrelang nicht mehr, ich finde es wird mal Zeit für einen. Gerne auch mit HDR und volles Programm.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (20. Oktober 2017)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Schau dir mal das Forza Video an(!)....


Für Forza Horizon wurde EIN Vid gepostet.
Hast Du denn auch einen HDR-Moni oder alternativ eine entsprechende Glotze? Falls ja, dann teste es doch mal selber und das natürlich mit deiner *angeblichen GTX1080*....^^
Aber auch ohne HDR kannst Du ja deine giftgrüne nV im Bereich BQ mal testen...oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Duvar (20. Oktober 2017)

Fall Creator Update | 20% MORE Gaming Performance - YouTube
Nvidia Karten sollen wohl auch zugelegt haben. Würde gerne ein Test zu Nvidia Karten sehen, weil ob die wirklich zugelegt haben, weiß ich nicht.
Vega dreht aber auf jeden Fall durch. RIP Nvidia^^


----------



## openSUSE (20. Oktober 2017)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Für Forza Horizon wurde EIN Vid gepostet.


Es ist das auffälligste Video von den drei Videos.
Und wenn das wirklich Nvidias HQ Qualität sein soll, ... igitt *schauder*
Ich glaube aber selbst, es liegt vorallem an Nvidias *downsampling* was ja gerade bei BQ schon bescheiden abschneidet.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (20. Oktober 2017)

> Und wenn das wirklich Nvidias HQ Qualität sein soll, ...igitt *schauder


Du brauchst nicht im Konjunktiv argumentieren, denn mit deiner *angeblichen GTX1080* hast Du das doch schnell getestet. Also quasi JEDER User, welcher eine Pascal sein Eigen nennt kann das testen, nur anscheinend *openSUSE* nicht, da er seine angebliche GTX1080 wohl gar nicht besitzt. 
Ich kann dir als GTX-User nochmals bestätigen (und Ralle auch^^), dass man sich da nicht schaudern muss & daher auch nicht unnötig "die Backen aufblasen muss"....^^


----------



## openSUSE (20. Oktober 2017)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Du brauchst nicht im Konjunktiv argumentieren, denn mit deiner *angeblichen GTX1080* hast Du das doch schnell getestet. Also quasi JEDER User, welcher eine Pascal sein Eigen nennt kann das testen, nur anscheinend *openSUSE* nicht, da er seine angebliche GTX1080 wohl gar nicht besitzt.
> Ich kann dir als GTX-User nochmals bestätigen (und Ralle auch^^), dass man sich da nicht schaudern muss & daher auch nicht unnötig "die Backen aufblasen muss"....^^



Youtube wirkt destruktive auf die Videos, klar. Dies gilt aber selbstverständlich nicht nur auf  Nvidia, sondern auch auf die AMD zu. 
Und selbst wenn es bei Nvidia Downsampling  ist, sowas kann man doch keinem zumuten. Das ist der letzte rotz(!)


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (20. Oktober 2017)

"Rotz" ist nur deine Unkenntnis & Stimmungsmache, denn entscheidend ist das Quellmaterial & diverse Settings....


----------



## openSUSE (20. Oktober 2017)

Und genau das scheint ja, zumindest bei AMD, zu stimmen.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (20. Oktober 2017)

Anscheinend entspricht aber nicht der Realität & das haben dir hier nun schon mehrere User gesagt bzw. bestätigt. Ich weiß, _alternative Fakten kommt aber leider immer mehr in Mode_....


----------



## Gurdi (20. Oktober 2017)

Duvar schrieb:


> Fall Creator Update | 20% MORE Gaming Performance - YouTube
> Nvidia Karten sollen wohl auch zugelegt haben. Würde gerne ein Test zu Nvidia Karten sehen, weil ob die wirklich zugelegt haben, weiß ich nicht.
> Vega dreht aber auf jeden Fall durch. RIP Nvidia^^



Wird gedownloaded, ich teste sobald wie möglich.Danke für den Ttip! Das sieht sehr vielversprechend aus!


----------



## Duvar (20. Oktober 2017)

Laut Kommentaren profitieren auch Ryzen Nutzer mit Nvidia GPUs, würde mich auf jeden Fall freuen.
Hoffentlich kann AMD sowohl bei GPUs als auch bei CPUs ordentlich zulegen mit dem Update.


----------



## hugo-03 (20. Oktober 2017)

hat das schon jemand getestet mit win update ?
zum thema BQ und youtube, ich habe selber schon einige LP´s gemacht  und kann sagen das youtube nicht viel mit dem bild zu tun hat was man selber auf dem bildschirm hat und stark verfälscht 

dazu kommt halt was wie eingestellt ist bei den Treibern


----------



## hibana (20. Oktober 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wird gedownloaded, ich teste sobald wie möglich.Danke für den Ttip! Das sieht sehr vielversprechend aus!



Hallo ich habe das Windows Update wegen diesem Video gedownloadet, nun kann ich kein spiel mehr Öffnen oder es Crasht oder habe nur 30 fps weil die Karte nur auf 800 mhz geht..........Klasse Update kann nicht mal spielen . Radeon Settings kann ich nicht Öffnen es tut sich nichts mehr. Was soll ich tun kann man das Windows Update wieder Rückgängig machen? Weis nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## hibana (20. Oktober 2017)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> hat das schon jemand getestet mit win update ?
> zum thema BQ und youtube, ich habe selber schon einige LP´s gemacht  und kann sagen das youtube nicht viel mit dem bild zu tun hat was man selber auf dem bildschirm hat und stark verfälscht
> 
> dazu kommt halt was wie eingestellt ist bei den Treibern



Was hat es für eine  sinn wenn da Hoch oder standard eingestellt ist merke absolut keinen unterschied.?


----------



## esel337 (20. Oktober 2017)

Hab das Update drauf läuft alles noch. Leistungszuwachs kann ich nicht genau sagen, gefühlt ja!


----------



## Schnoopy12345 (20. Oktober 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe das Windows Update wegen diesem Video gedownloadet, nun kann ich kein spiel mehr Öffnen oder es Crasht oder habe nur 30 fps weil die Karte nur auf 800 mhz geht..........Klasse Update kann nicht mal spielen . Radeon Settings kann ich nicht Öffnen es tut sich nichts mehr. Was soll ich tun kann man das Windows Update wieder Rückgängig machen? Weis nicht mehr weiter.



Natürlich kannst du das rückgängig machen! Mit der Tastenkombination Windows + i in die Einstellungen und hier "Update und Sicherheit" sowie "Wiederherstellen" wählen. Im neuen Menü wählst dann "Zur vorigen Version von Windows 10 zurückkehren" und folgst den Anweisungen.


----------



## Schnoopy12345 (20. Oktober 2017)

esel337 schrieb:


> Hab das Update drauf läuft alles noch. Leistungszuwachs kann ich nicht genau sagen, gefühlt ja!



Hast du für die Spiele auch den Game Mode aktiviert? Das ist Voraussetzung für den Leistungszuwachs. Das musst du wohl auch für jedes Spiel wiederholen.


----------



## hibana (20. Oktober 2017)

Schnoopy12345 schrieb:


> Natürlich kannst du das rückgängig machen! Mit der Tastenkombination Windows + i in die Einstellungen und hier "Update und Sicherheit" sowie "Wiederherstellen" wählen. Im neuen Menü wählst dann "Zur vorigen Version von Windows 10 zurückkehren" und folgst den Anweisungen.



Super Danke probiere ich gleich . Hoffe es klappt.

Edit: yeyy hat geklappt vielen dank never touch a running system bewahrheitet sich mal wieder.


----------



## Buki (20. Oktober 2017)

Schnoopy12345 schrieb:


> Hast du für die Spiele auch den Game Mode aktiviert? Das ist Voraussetzung für den Leistungszuwachs. Das musst du wohl auch für jedes Spiel wiederholen.



Wo kann man den aktivieren oder auch deaktivieren ? Unter Einstellungen / Spielen / Spielmodus steht bei mir nur :  Dieser PC unterstützt den Spielmodus. Sonst konnte man doch da immer den Spielmodus Ein und Ausstellen?!?


----------



## Duvar (20. Oktober 2017)

Game mode aktiviert man via Windows Taste+G, nachdem ihr dort den Game mode aktiviert habt, müsst ihr das Game neu starten. (nur zur Info)


----------



## hugo-03 (20. Oktober 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe das Windows Update wegen diesem Video gedownloadet, nun kann ich kein spiel mehr Öffnen oder es Crasht oder habe nur 30 fps weil die Karte nur auf 800 mhz geht..........Klasse Update kann nicht mal spielen . Radeon Settings kann ich nicht Öffnen es tut sich nichts mehr. Was soll ich tun kann man das Windows Update wieder Rückgängig machen? Weis nicht mehr weiter.



Beta Treiber von AMD gedownloadet?


----------



## hugo-03 (20. Oktober 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> Was hat es für eine  sinn wenn da Hoch oder standard eingestellt ist merke absolut keinen unterschied.?



Wird wohl von Spiel/Grafikeinstellung abhängig sein, im pcgh Heft oder in einen Video wurde mal erklärt das wohl sie shader Einheiten anders arbeiten


----------



## hibana (20. Oktober 2017)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> Beta Treiber von AMD gedownloadet?



Welche Beta Treiber? Die Karte ist Aktuell geupdated wenn du das meinst.

Ach das habe ich auf Standard firlefanz.


----------



## drstoecker (20. Oktober 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe das Windows Update wegen diesem Video gedownloadet, nun kann ich kein spiel mehr Öffnen oder es Crasht oder habe nur 30 fps weil die Karte nur auf 800 mhz geht..........Klasse Update kann nicht mal spielen . Radeon Settings kann ich nicht Öffnen es tut sich nichts mehr. Was soll ich tun kann man das Windows Update wieder Rückgängig machen? Weis nicht mehr weiter.



haste den Treiber mal mit DDU runtergeschmissen und neu installiert?


----------



## hugo-03 (20. Oktober 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> Welche Beta Treiber? Die Karte ist Aktuell geupdated wenn du das meinst.
> 
> Ach das habe ich auf Standard firlefanz.



Radeon Software Crimson ReLive Edition Beta for Windows(R) 10 Fall Creators Update Release Notes


----------



## hugo-03 (20. Oktober 2017)

so ich habe mal etwas getestet mit amd beta treiber und win update, bei RB 6 habe ich bei gleichen einstellung ca 16 % mehr min. FPS und bf 1 lief auch besser (vorbei da mit dem letzten patch nicht mehr so gut lief). Gamemode verbessert die min. fps und avg. FPS, dazu habe ich noch benchmark mit GM on und GM off hinzugefügt. 


hier log von bf 1

```
2017-10-20 19:01:48.843 ,             1712.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          47.0   ,               38.0   ,                 861   ,              61   ,         99   ,                 228.0   ,                        3535   ,                       178   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:01:49.154 ,             1718.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               38.0   ,                 869   ,              62   ,         99   ,                 232.0   ,                        3534   ,                       178   , 1.1375   ,
2017-10-20 19:01:49.467 ,             1722.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               38.0   ,                 874   ,              62   ,         99   ,                 233.0   ,                        3534   ,                       178   , 1.1313   ,
2017-10-20 19:01:49.779 ,             1714.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               38.0   ,                 878   ,              62   ,         99   ,                 233.0   ,                        3558   ,                       154   , 1.1187   ,
2017-10-20 19:01:50.092 ,             1719.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               38.0   ,                 884   ,              63   ,         99   ,                 235.0   ,                        3557   ,                       154   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:01:50.404 ,             1722.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               38.0   ,                 887   ,              63   ,         99   ,                 229.0   ,                        3556   ,                       154   , 1.1313   ,
2017-10-20 19:01:50.717 ,             1724.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               38.0   ,                 890   ,              63   ,         99   ,                 233.0   ,                        3595   ,                       154   , 1.1375   ,
2017-10-20 19:01:51.029 ,             1725.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               38.0   ,                 894   ,              64   ,         99   ,                 231.0   ,                        3680   ,                       153   , 1.1375   ,
2017-10-20 19:01:51.342 ,             1724.0   ,               1100.0   ,               34.0   ,                          48.0   ,               38.0   ,                 898   ,              64   ,         92   ,                 229.0   ,                        3695   ,                       153   , 1.1313   ,
2017-10-20 19:01:51.655 ,             1720.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          49.0   ,               40.0   ,                 903   ,              64   ,         99   ,                 250.0   ,                        3705   ,                       153   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:01:51.967 ,             1720.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          47.0   ,               39.0   ,                 904   ,              64   ,         85   ,                 210.0   ,                        3710   ,                       153   , 1.1187   ,
2017-10-20 19:01:52.280 ,             1705.0   ,               1100.0   ,               34.0   ,                          46.0   ,               38.0   ,                 908   ,              64   ,         83   ,                 196.0   ,                        3762   ,                       153   , 1.1313   ,
2017-10-20 19:01:52.592 ,             1636.0   ,               1100.0   ,               34.0   ,                          44.0   ,               39.0   ,                 912   ,              64   ,         85   ,                 172.0   ,                        3761   ,                       153   , 1.0688   ,
2017-10-20 19:01:52.904 ,             1672.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          46.0   ,               38.0   ,                 915   ,              64   ,         71   ,                 213.0   ,                        3762   ,                       153   , 1.1375   ,
2017-10-20 19:01:53.217 ,             1698.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          46.0   ,               38.0   ,                 915   ,              64   ,         77   ,                 205.0   ,                        3762   ,                       153   , 1.1438   ,
2017-10-20 19:01:53.530 ,             1709.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               39.0   ,                 916   ,              64   ,         84   ,                 217.0   ,                        3762   ,                       153   , 1.1313   ,
2017-10-20 19:01:53.842 ,             1717.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          46.0   ,               38.0   ,                 916   ,              64   ,         72   ,                 206.0   ,                        3762   ,                       153   , 1.1375   ,
2017-10-20 19:01:54.154 ,             1722.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          47.0   ,               38.0   ,                 919   ,              64   ,         79   ,                 215.0   ,                        3765   ,                       153   , 1.1313   ,
2017-10-20 19:01:54.468 ,             1722.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               39.0   ,                 919   ,              64   ,         89   ,                 227.0   ,                        3765   ,                       153   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:01:54.780 ,             1720.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               39.0   ,                 918   ,              64   ,         94   ,                 231.0   ,                        3769   ,                       149   , 1.1313   ,
2017-10-20 19:01:55.092 ,             1721.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          47.0   ,               39.0   ,                 917   ,              64   ,         80   ,                 216.0   ,                        3769   ,                       149   , 1.1375   ,
2017-10-20 19:01:55.405 ,             1723.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          47.0   ,               38.0   ,                 918   ,              64   ,         88   ,                 219.0   ,                        3770   ,                       149   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:01:55.717 ,             1724.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               39.0   ,                 919   ,              64   ,         89   ,                 226.0   ,                        3774   ,                       149   , 1.1313   ,
2017-10-20 19:01:56.029 ,             1725.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          47.0   ,               38.0   ,                 920   ,              64   ,         81   ,                 214.0   ,                        3796   ,                       149   , 1.1438   ,
2017-10-20 19:01:56.342 ,             1726.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               39.0   ,                 918   ,              64   ,         81   ,                 221.0   ,                        3850   ,                       149   , 1.1187   ,
2017-10-20 19:01:56.654 ,             1725.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          47.0   ,               39.0   ,                 917   ,              64   ,         78   ,                 220.0   ,                        3869   ,                       148   , 1.1313   ,
2017-10-20 19:01:56.968 ,             1721.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          47.0   ,               39.0   ,                 920   ,              64   ,         74   ,                 219.0   ,                        3887   ,                       147   , 1.1438   ,
2017-10-20 19:01:57.280 ,             1718.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          47.0   ,               39.0   ,                 920   ,              64   ,         78   ,                 213.0   ,                        3897   ,                       145   , 1.1375   ,
2017-10-20 19:01:57.593 ,             1720.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          46.0   ,               38.0   ,                 919   ,              64   ,         72   ,                 200.0   ,                        3923   ,                       145   , 1.1438   ,
2017-10-20 19:01:57.905 ,             1721.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          47.0   ,               39.0   ,                 920   ,              64   ,         70   ,                 219.0   ,                        3909   ,                       137   , 1.1438   ,
2017-10-20 19:01:58.218 ,             1723.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          47.0   ,               39.0   ,                 918   ,              64   ,         91   ,                 225.0   ,                        3908   ,                       139   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:01:58.530 ,             1724.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          47.0   ,               39.0   ,                 920   ,              64   ,         81   ,                 210.0   ,                        3925   ,                       139   , 1.1438   ,
2017-10-20 19:01:58.842 ,             1720.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          47.0   ,               39.0   ,                 920   ,              64   ,         85   ,                 208.0   ,                        3915   ,                       139   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:01:59.155 ,             1725.0   ,               1100.0   ,               34.0   ,                          46.0   ,               38.0   ,                 919   ,              64   ,         77   ,                 204.0   ,                        3907   ,                       139   , 1.1438   ,
2017-10-20 19:01:59.467 ,             1724.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          47.0   ,               39.0   ,                 918   ,              64   ,         87   ,                 208.0   ,                        3911   ,                       139   , 1.1375   ,
2017-10-20 19:01:59.780 ,             1718.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          46.0   ,               38.0   ,                 920   ,              64   ,         70   ,                 208.0   ,                        3928   ,                       139   , 1.1313   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:00.093 ,             1720.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          47.0   ,               39.0   ,                 919   ,              64   ,         86   ,                 225.0   ,                        3930   ,                       139   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:00.405 ,             1721.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               39.0   ,                 920   ,              64   ,         85   ,                 230.0   ,                        3925   ,                       137   , 1.1187   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:00.717 ,             1722.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          49.0   ,               39.0   ,                 921   ,              64   ,         89   ,                 230.0   ,                        3925   ,                       137   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:01.029 ,             1719.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          49.0   ,               40.0   ,                 919   ,              64   ,         93   ,                 242.0   ,                        3927   ,                       135   , 1.1375   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:01.343 ,             1721.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               39.0   ,                 919   ,              64   ,         89   ,                 235.0   ,                        3926   ,                       135   , 1.1313   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:01.655 ,             1721.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               40.0   ,                 919   ,              64   ,         87   ,                 228.0   ,                        3929   ,                       135   , 1.1313   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:01.967 ,             1724.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          47.0   ,               38.0   ,                 922   ,              64   ,         82   ,                 209.0   ,                        3939   ,                       135   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:02.280 ,             1722.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               39.0   ,                 920   ,              64   ,         88   ,                 222.0   ,                        3925   ,                       138   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:02.593 ,             1722.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          47.0   ,               39.0   ,                 919   ,              64   ,         82   ,                 233.0   ,                        3933   ,                       139   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:02.905 ,             1722.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               39.0   ,                 922   ,              64   ,         82   ,                 230.0   ,                        3936   ,                       139   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:03.218 ,             1722.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          47.0   ,               39.0   ,                 920   ,              64   ,         92   ,                 219.0   ,                        3936   ,                       139   , 1.1313   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:03.529 ,             1722.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               39.0   ,                 921   ,              64   ,         82   ,                 225.0   ,                        3923   ,                       139   , 1.1313   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:03.843 ,             1724.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          47.0   ,               39.0   ,                 923   ,              64   ,         86   ,                 215.0   ,                        3942   ,                       139   , 1.1438   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:04.155 ,             1726.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          46.0   ,               39.0   ,                 921   ,              64   ,         80   ,                 205.0   ,                        3964   ,                       139   , 1.1313   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:04.468 ,             1725.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          47.0   ,               39.0   ,                 921   ,              64   ,         83   ,                 217.0   ,                        3952   ,                       139   , 1.1375   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:04.780 ,             1725.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          47.0   ,               39.0   ,                 922   ,              64   ,         84   ,                 223.0   ,                        3950   ,                       143   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:05.092 ,             1724.0   ,               1100.0   ,               34.0   ,                          47.0   ,               38.0   ,                 919   ,              64   ,         91   ,                 216.0   ,                        3940   ,                       142   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:05.404 ,             1721.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               39.0   ,                 919   ,              64   ,         86   ,                 220.0   ,                        3933   ,                       142   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:05.717 ,             1719.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          49.0   ,               39.0   ,                 919   ,              64   ,         95   ,                 240.0   ,                        3925   ,                       142   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:06.029 ,             1721.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          49.0   ,               39.0   ,                 920   ,              64   ,         98   ,                 237.0   ,                        3940   ,                       142   , 1.1187   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:06.343 ,             1719.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          50.0   ,               39.0   ,                 921   ,              64   ,         98   ,                 250.0   ,                        3891   ,                       142   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:06.654 ,             1715.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          49.0   ,               39.0   ,                 921   ,              64   ,         87   ,                 224.0   ,                        3911   ,                       142   , 1.1313   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:06.968 ,             1720.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               39.0   ,                 919   ,              64   ,         86   ,                 222.0   ,                        3923   ,                       142   , 1.1375   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:07.280 ,             1720.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          47.0   ,               39.0   ,                 919   ,              64   ,         87   ,                 222.0   ,                        3921   ,                       138   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:07.592 ,             1720.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               40.0   ,                 921   ,              64   ,         73   ,                 234.0   ,                        3895   ,                       138   , 1.1313   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:07.905 ,             1719.0   ,               1100.0   ,               36.0   ,                          50.0   ,               39.0   ,                 921   ,              64   ,         91   ,                 251.0   ,                        3886   ,                       138   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:08.218 ,             1718.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          49.0   ,               40.0   ,                 919   ,              64   ,         87   ,                 240.0   ,                        3890   ,                       131   , 1.1313   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:08.530 ,             1719.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          49.0   ,               39.0   ,                 919   ,              64   ,         93   ,                 226.0   ,                        3917   ,                       129   , 1.1375   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:08.842 ,             1721.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          47.0   ,               38.0   ,                 918   ,              64   ,         69   ,                 196.0   ,                        3940   ,                       128   , 1.1438   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:09.154 ,             1724.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          46.0   ,               39.0   ,                 918   ,              64   ,         78   ,                 219.0   ,                        3921   ,                       128   , 1.1438   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:09.467 ,             1722.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               39.0   ,                 915   ,              64   ,         84   ,                 213.0   ,                        3911   ,                       128   , 1.1313   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:09.780 ,             1708.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               39.0   ,                 916   ,              64   ,         93   ,                 229.0   ,                        3907   ,                       128   , 1.1313   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:10.093 ,             1710.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               40.0   ,                 917   ,              64   ,         86   ,                 233.0   ,                        3931   ,                       128   , 1.1375   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:10.404 ,             1713.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               40.0   ,                 919   ,              64   ,         84   ,                 233.0   ,                        3931   ,                       128   , 1.1187   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:10.717 ,             1717.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          49.0   ,               39.0   ,                 917   ,              64   ,         86   ,                 225.0   ,                        3905   ,                       128   , 1.1313   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:11.030 ,             1721.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               40.0   ,                 919   ,              64   ,         90   ,                 220.0   ,                        3902   ,                       128   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:11.342 ,             1722.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               39.0   ,                 917   ,              64   ,         89   ,                 231.0   ,                        3903   ,                       128   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:11.654 ,             1719.0   ,               1100.0   ,               36.0   ,                          50.0   ,               40.0   ,                 918   ,              64   ,         98   ,                 252.0   ,                        3901   ,                       128   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:11.967 ,             1716.0   ,               1100.0   ,               36.0   ,                          51.0   ,               41.0   ,                 918   ,              64   ,         99   ,                 271.0   ,                        3898   ,                       128   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:12.280 ,             1712.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          50.0   ,               41.0   ,                 917   ,              64   ,         99   ,                 258.0   ,                        3916   ,                       109   , 1.1438   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:12.592 ,             1712.0   ,               1100.0   ,               36.0   ,                          51.0   ,               41.0   ,                 919   ,              64   ,         99   ,                 273.0   ,                        3916   ,                       109   , 1.1187   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:12.905 ,             1711.0   ,               1100.0   ,               36.0   ,                          51.0   ,               42.0   ,                 917   ,              64   ,         99   ,                 282.0   ,                        3907   ,                       109   , 1.1125   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:13.217 ,             1711.0   ,               1100.0   ,               36.0   ,                          52.0   ,               42.0   ,                 916   ,              64   ,         99   ,                 280.0   ,                        3900   ,                       109   , 1.1187   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:13.530 ,             1711.0   ,               1100.0   ,               36.0   ,                          51.0   ,               42.0   ,                 918   ,              64   ,         99   ,                 281.0   ,                        3911   ,                       109   , 1.1125   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:13.842 ,             1712.0   ,               1100.0   ,               36.0   ,                          51.0   ,               42.0   ,                 918   ,              65   ,         99   ,                 269.0   ,                        3880   ,                       106   , 1.1187   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:14.155 ,             1713.0   ,               1100.0   ,               36.0   ,                          51.0   ,               42.0   ,                 920   ,              65   ,         98   ,                 266.0   ,                        3876   ,                       106   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:14.467 ,             1712.0   ,               1100.0   ,               36.0   ,                          51.0   ,               42.0   ,                 923   ,              65   ,         99   ,                 271.0   ,                        3874   ,                       106   , 1.1313   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:14.780 ,             1712.0   ,               1100.0   ,               36.0   ,                          51.0   ,               42.0   ,                 924   ,              65   ,         99   ,                 266.0   ,                        3874   ,                       106   , 1.1187   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:15.092 ,             1712.0   ,               1100.0   ,               36.0   ,                          53.0   ,               41.0   ,                 922   ,              66   ,         99   ,                 271.0   ,                        3874   ,                       106   , 1.1187   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:15.404 ,             1714.0   ,               1100.0   ,               36.0   ,                          51.0   ,               41.0   ,                 925   ,              66   ,         82   ,                 248.0   ,                        3899   ,                       100   , 1.1313   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:15.718 ,             1716.0   ,               1100.0   ,               36.0   ,                          50.0   ,               41.0   ,                 927   ,              66   ,         94   ,                 243.0   ,                        3900   ,                       100   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:16.030 ,             1716.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          51.0   ,               41.0   ,                 927   ,              67   ,         98   ,                 259.0   ,                        3913   ,                        96   , 1.1187   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:16.343 ,             1713.0   ,               1100.0   ,               36.0   ,                          50.0   ,               40.0   ,                 929   ,              67   ,         97   ,                 247.0   ,                        3951   ,                        96   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:16.655 ,             1699.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          49.0   ,               40.0   ,                 930   ,              67   ,         84   ,                 227.0   ,                        3929   ,                       105   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:16.968 ,             1704.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               39.0   ,                 933   ,              67   ,         91   ,                 229.0   ,                        3931   ,                       114   , 1.1313   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:17.280 ,             1703.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               40.0   ,                 935   ,              67   ,         94   ,                 225.0   ,                        3936   ,                       122   , 1.1313   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:17.592 ,             1714.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          47.0   ,               39.0   ,                 933   ,              67   ,         78   ,                 206.0   ,                        3941   ,                       124   , 1.1375   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:17.905 ,             1720.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          47.0   ,               39.0   ,                 936   ,              67   ,         80   ,                 217.0   ,                        3942   ,                       124   , 1.1187   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:18.217 ,             1723.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               39.0   ,                 936   ,              67   ,         89   ,                 225.0   ,                        3934   ,                       124   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:18.529 ,             1722.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          49.0   ,               40.0   ,                 939   ,              67   ,         90   ,                 247.0   ,                        3933   ,                       124   , 1.1187   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:18.842 ,             1722.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          49.0   ,               40.0   ,                 937   ,              67   ,         89   ,                 239.0   ,                        3934   ,                       124   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:19.155 ,             1721.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          49.0   ,               40.0   ,                 938   ,              67   ,         90   ,                 243.0   ,                        3937   ,                       124   , 1.1187   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:19.468 ,             1720.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               40.0   ,                 939   ,              67   ,         91   ,                 243.0   ,                        3954   ,                       124   , 1.1375   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:19.780 ,             1719.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          49.0   ,               40.0   ,                 938   ,              67   ,         91   ,                 236.0   ,                        3913   ,                       124   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:20.093 ,             1720.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          49.0   ,               40.0   ,                 940   ,              67   ,         89   ,                 239.0   ,                        3918   ,                       124   , 1.1187   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:20.405 ,             1720.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          49.0   ,               40.0   ,                 939   ,              67   ,         99   ,                 240.0   ,                        3915   ,                       124   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:20.717 ,             1721.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          49.0   ,               40.0   ,                 942   ,              67   ,         93   ,                 240.0   ,                        3913   ,                       124   , 1.1313   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:21.029 ,             1720.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          49.0   ,               40.0   ,                 942   ,              67   ,         87   ,                 232.0   ,                        3913   ,                       124   , 1.1375   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:21.343 ,             1723.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               40.0   ,                 941   ,              67   ,         91   ,                 230.0   ,                        3913   ,                       124   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:21.654 ,             1721.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               39.0   ,                 940   ,              67   ,         75   ,                 216.0   ,                        3913   ,                       124   , 1.1438   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:21.968 ,             1724.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          47.0   ,               39.0   ,                 940   ,              67   ,         84   ,                 226.0   ,                        3915   ,                       124   , 1.1187   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:22.280 ,             1724.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          49.0   ,               40.0   ,                 942   ,              67   ,         93   ,                 238.0   ,                        3918   ,                       124   , 1.1187   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:22.592 ,             1724.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               40.0   ,                 943   ,              67   ,         81   ,                 239.0   ,                        3926   ,                       124   , 1.1375   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:22.905 ,             1723.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          49.0   ,               40.0   ,                 942   ,              67   ,         88   ,                 239.0   ,                        3922   ,                       124   , 1.1375   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:23.217 ,             1722.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          49.0   ,               40.0   ,                 943   ,              67   ,         96   ,                 248.0   ,                        3922   ,                       124   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:23.530 ,             1721.0   ,               1100.0   ,               36.0   ,                          49.0   ,               40.0   ,                 940   ,              67   ,         95   ,                 238.0   ,                        3917   ,                       124   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:23.843 ,             1721.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          49.0   ,               40.0   ,                 940   ,              67   ,         89   ,                 241.0   ,                        3924   ,                       124   , 1.1313   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:24.154 ,             1722.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               40.0   ,                 942   ,              67   ,         92   ,                 235.0   ,                        3921   ,                       124   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:24.468 ,             1720.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          49.0   ,               41.0   ,                 940   ,              67   ,         94   ,                 245.0   ,                        3922   ,                       124   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:24.779 ,             1718.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          49.0   ,               40.0   ,                 942   ,              67   ,         87   ,                 243.0   ,                        3922   ,                       125   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:25.092 ,             1720.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          49.0   ,               40.0   ,                 942   ,              67   ,         87   ,                 235.0   ,                        3922   ,                       126   , 1.1187   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:25.404 ,             1720.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               40.0   ,                 941   ,              67   ,         88   ,                 236.0   ,                        3923   ,                       126   , 1.1375   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:25.718 ,             1721.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          49.0   ,               40.0   ,                 941   ,              67   ,         85   ,                 234.0   ,                        3925   ,                       126   , 1.1375   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:26.029 ,             1724.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          47.0   ,               39.0   ,                 939   ,              67   ,         78   ,                 216.0   ,                        3936   ,                       126   , 1.1438   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:26.342 ,             1723.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          47.0   ,               39.0   ,                 939   ,              67   ,         73   ,                 204.0   ,                        3952   ,                       126   , 1.1313   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:26.654 ,             1728.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          46.0   ,               38.0   ,                 940   ,              67   ,         75   ,                 194.0   ,                        3947   ,                       126   , 1.1313   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:26.968 ,             1730.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          46.0   ,               39.0   ,                 938   ,              67   ,         85   ,                 204.0   ,                        3930   ,                       126   , 1.1313   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:27.280 ,             1729.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          46.0   ,               39.0   ,                 939   ,              67   ,         75   ,                 201.0   ,                        3971   ,                       126   , 1.1375   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:27.592 ,             1729.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          47.0   ,               39.0   ,                 937   ,              67   ,         82   ,                 212.0   ,                        3978   ,                       126   , 1.1375   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:27.904 ,             1726.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          47.0   ,               39.0   ,                 937   ,              67   ,         73   ,                 218.0   ,                        3969   ,                       124   , 1.1563   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:28.218 ,             1726.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               39.0   ,                 935   ,              66   ,         86   ,                 229.0   ,                        3959   ,                       124   , 1.1375   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:28.530 ,             1725.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               40.0   ,                 934   ,              66   ,         86   ,                 226.0   ,                        3954   ,                       124   , 1.1375   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:28.843 ,             1726.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               39.0   ,                 935   ,              66   ,         89   ,                 225.0   ,                        3948   ,                       124   , 1.1313   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:29.155 ,             1726.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               39.0   ,                 935   ,              66   ,         88   ,                 227.0   ,                        3919   ,                       124   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:29.468 ,             1725.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               39.0   ,                 936   ,              66   ,         91   ,                 222.0   ,                        3920   ,                       124   , 1.1375   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:29.779 ,             1721.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          47.0   ,               39.0   ,                 936   ,              66   ,         82   ,                 224.0   ,                        3936   ,                       122   , 1.1313   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:30.093 ,             1694.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          47.0   ,               39.0   ,                 934   ,              66   ,         92   ,                 211.0   ,                        3966   ,                       130   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:30.405 ,             1708.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          49.0   ,               40.0   ,                 933   ,              66   ,         92   ,                 237.0   ,                        3958   ,                       130   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:30.718 ,             1708.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          49.0   ,               40.0   ,                 934   ,              66   ,         94   ,                 238.0   ,                        3959   ,                       130   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:31.029 ,             1713.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          49.0   ,               40.0   ,                 932   ,              66   ,         95   ,                 227.0   ,                        3968   ,                       130   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:31.342 ,             1715.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          50.0   ,               40.0   ,                 934   ,              66   ,         97   ,                 246.0   ,                        3956   ,                       130   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:31.655 ,             1715.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          50.0   ,               40.0   ,                 933   ,              66   ,         96   ,                 243.0   ,                        3958   ,                       130   , 1.1313   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:31.967 ,             1717.0   ,               1100.0   ,               36.0   ,                          49.0   ,               40.0   ,                 935   ,              66   ,         87   ,                 242.0   ,                        3958   ,                       130   , 1.1375   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:32.280 ,             1717.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          50.0   ,               40.0   ,                 934   ,              66   ,         92   ,                 245.0   ,                        3958   ,                       130   , 1.1187   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:32.592 ,             1718.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          49.0   ,               40.0   ,                 935   ,              66   ,         90   ,                 243.0   ,                        3958   ,                       130   , 1.1313   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:32.904 ,             1717.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          49.0   ,               40.0   ,                 934   ,              66   ,         86   ,                 228.0   ,                        3955   ,                       126   , 1.1313   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:33.217 ,             1718.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          50.0   ,               40.0   ,                 932   ,              66   ,         97   ,                 245.0   ,                        3954   ,                       126   , 1.1313   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:33.530 ,             1716.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          50.0   ,               40.0   ,                 931   ,              66   ,         98   ,                 248.0   ,                        3961   ,                       126   , 1.1313   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:33.842 ,             1720.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               39.0   ,                 932   ,              66   ,         87   ,                 228.0   ,                        3964   ,                       126   , 1.1313   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:34.155 ,             1702.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               39.0   ,                 934   ,              66   ,         95   ,                 212.0   ,                        3956   ,                       126   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:34.468 ,             1710.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               39.0   ,                 932   ,              66   ,         84   ,                 226.0   ,                        3965   ,                       126   , 1.1187   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:34.780 ,             1713.0   ,               1100.0   ,               36.0   ,                          50.0   ,               40.0   ,                 934   ,              66   ,         93   ,                 250.0   ,                        3971   ,                       126   , 1.1313   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:35.093 ,             1715.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          50.0   ,               40.0   ,                 934   ,              66   ,         94   ,                 255.0   ,                        3971   ,                       126   , 1.1313   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:35.405 ,             1716.0   ,               1100.0   ,               36.0   ,                          50.0   ,               40.0   ,                 932   ,              66   ,         99   ,                 247.0   ,                        3971   ,                       126   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:35.718 ,             1718.0   ,               1100.0   ,               36.0   ,                          49.0   ,               40.0   ,                 934   ,              66   ,         94   ,                 239.0   ,                        3972   ,                       126   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:36.030 ,             1718.0   ,               1100.0   ,               36.0   ,                          49.0   ,               40.0   ,                 931   ,              66   ,         83   ,                 248.0   ,                        3976   ,                       122   , 1.1187   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:36.342 ,             1719.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          50.0   ,               40.0   ,                 933   ,              66   ,         97   ,                 243.0   ,                        3978   ,                       122   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:36.655 ,             1719.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          50.0   ,               40.0   ,                 932   ,              66   ,         96   ,                 248.0   ,                        3980   ,                       122   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:36.968 ,             1718.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          50.0   ,               40.0   ,                 932   ,              66   ,         98   ,                 251.0   ,                        3978   ,                       122   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:37.280 ,             1719.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          50.0   ,               40.0   ,                 934   ,              66   ,         95   ,                 254.0   ,                        3978   ,                       122   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:37.593 ,             1718.0   ,               1100.0   ,               36.0   ,                          50.0   ,               40.0   ,                 931   ,              66   ,         83   ,                 242.0   ,                        3978   ,                       122   , 1.1313   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:37.905 ,             1722.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          47.0   ,               39.0   ,                 932   ,              66   ,         82   ,                 223.0   ,                        3978   ,                       122   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:38.218 ,             1723.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          46.0   ,               39.0   ,                 932   ,              66   ,         65   ,                 196.0   ,                        3993   ,                       122   , 1.1500   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:38.530 ,             1710.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          46.0   ,               39.0   ,                 931   ,              66   ,         83   ,                 198.0   ,                        3947   ,                       122   , 1.1375   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:38.842 ,             1713.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               39.0   ,                 931   ,              66   ,         84   ,                 219.0   ,                        3949   ,                       120   , 1.1375   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:39.154 ,             1720.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          47.0   ,               39.0   ,                 932   ,              66   ,         85   ,                 220.0   ,                        3946   ,                       120   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:39.467 ,             1723.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          47.0   ,               39.0   ,                 932   ,              66   ,         80   ,                 216.0   ,                        3936   ,                       120   , 1.1438   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:39.779 ,             1725.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          47.0   ,               39.0   ,                 930   ,              66   ,         88   ,                 215.0   ,                        3929   ,                       120   , 1.1375   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:40.093 ,             1725.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          49.0   ,               40.0   ,                 931   ,              66   ,         85   ,                 234.0   ,                        3931   ,                       120   , 1.1438   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:40.405 ,             1723.0   ,               1100.0   ,               36.0   ,                          50.0   ,               40.0   ,                 932   ,              66   ,         91   ,                 245.0   ,                        3931   ,                       120   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:40.718 ,             1721.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          50.0   ,               41.0   ,                 931   ,              65   ,         92   ,                 252.0   ,                        3933   ,                       120   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:41.030 ,             1719.0   ,               1100.0   ,               36.0   ,                          50.0   ,               40.0   ,                 932   ,              65   ,         96   ,                 251.0   ,                        3936   ,                       120   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:41.343 ,             1721.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          49.0   ,               40.0   ,                 932   ,              65   ,         88   ,                 233.0   ,                        3955   ,                       120   , 1.1313   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:41.655 ,             1723.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          49.0   ,               40.0   ,                 929   ,              65   ,         92   ,                 228.0   ,                        3947   ,                       118   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:41.967 ,             1722.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          49.0   ,               40.0   ,                 928   ,              65   ,         86   ,                 239.0   ,                        3931   ,                       118   , 1.1313   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:42.280 ,             1720.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               39.0   ,                 928   ,              65   ,         85   ,                 224.0   ,                        3944   ,                       116   , 1.1250   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:42.593 ,             1722.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               40.0   ,                 927   ,              65   ,         77   ,                 231.0   ,                        3942   ,                       116   , 1.1375   ,
2017-10-20 19:02:42.905 ,             1722.0   ,               1100.0   ,               35.0   ,                          50.0   ,               40.0   ,                 925   ,              65   ,         98   ,                 237.0   ,                        3937   ,                       116   , 1.1250   ,
```


----------



## Duvar (20. Oktober 2017)

Also Ryzen CPUs bringt es leider nix... Windows 10 Fall Creators Update - Ryzen Benchmark (CPU-Bound) | GamersNexus - Gaming PC Builds & Hardware Benchmarks


----------



## Schnoopy12345 (20. Oktober 2017)

Vega56 ist gerade wieder bei MF im Mindstar für 399€ falls noch wer sucht.


----------



## hibana (20. Oktober 2017)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> Radeon Software Crimson ReLive Edition Beta for Windows(R) 10 Fall Creators Update Release Notes



Kommt das mal in nen neuen Treiber rein also wenns aus der Beta ist?

werde das Update erst machen wenns keine Kinderkranheiten mehr hat.


----------



## hugo-03 (20. Oktober 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> Kommt das mal in nen neuen Treiber rein also wenns aus der Beta ist?



demnächst bestimmt, aber amd macht nicht ohne grund mal eben einen betatreiber zum release von win10 update und bei mir liefen alle spiele bisher


----------



## hibana (20. Oktober 2017)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> demnächst bestimmt, aber amd macht nicht ohne grund mal eben einen betatreiber zum release von win10 update und bei mir liefen alle spiele bisher



Ja ich habe im Readeon settings auf update suchen geklickt aber nichts, und sonst habe ich auch nichts von diesem Beta Treiber mitbekommen woher sollte man das bitte wissen.


----------



## Marv911 (20. Oktober 2017)

Schnoopy12345 schrieb:


> Vega56 ist gerade wieder bei MF im Mindstar für 399€ falls noch wer sucht.



Die wurden noch weiter reduziert. Sind schon ein paar Tage drin.


----------



## hugo-03 (20. Oktober 2017)

Marv911 schrieb:


> Die wurden noch weiter reduziert. Sind schon ein paar Tage drin.



dafür habe ich ja den link rein gepackt


----------



## 0ldN3rd (20. Oktober 2017)

Schnoopy12345 schrieb:


> Vega56 ist gerade wieder bei MF im Mindstar für 399€ falls noch wer sucht.



Danke für den Hinweis!! Hab allerdings bei der 64er zugeschlagen, die ist aktuell für 499,-€ zu haben. Preise sind wohl erst ne Stunde soweit unten.
Hatte um 19:30 noch geschaut.... Da war die 64er noch bei 539€ und die 56er bei 449€.

Entweder ist die Verfügbarkeit am steigen.... Oder die customs kündigen sich an....


----------



## hugo-03 (20. Oktober 2017)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis!! Hab allerdings bei der 64er zugeschlagen, die ist aktuell für 499,-€ zu haben. Preise sind wohl erst ne Stunde soweit unten.
> Hatte um 19:30 noch geschaut.... Da war die 64er noch bei 539€ und die 56er bei 449€.
> 
> Entweder ist die Verfügbarkeit am steigen.... Oder die customs kündigen sich an....



ohne die beiden spiele oder ?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (20. Oktober 2017)

Ja die Aktion ist ja seit dem 30.9. glaube ich zu Ende....
Ist aber für mich nicht so schlimm.... Waren eh nicht die Titel, die mich gereizt hätten.... Wolfenstein war ja zu hart für den deutschen Markt....


----------



## Noname1987 (20. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe so langsam ein wenig Hoffnung, dass die asus Version kurz vorm Launch steht.... aber besser nicht beschreien


----------



## 0ldN3rd (20. Oktober 2017)

Ich denke schon das die bald kommt, aber was macht die besser und zu welchem Preis?
Kühler? Ja auf jeden Fall! Aber wie viel besser ist der dann was Lautstärke und Kühlleistung angeht?
Verbrauch? Ich denke etwa gleiches Niveau bei evtl. Ein paar Prozent Mehrleistung.   

Warten wir es ab....ich geb mir jetzt erstmal die Referenzkarte mit Luft Kühlung.

Plane aber schon eine Weile generell auf Wasserkühlung um zu steigen. Von daher ist mir der Krach erstmal Wurst. Beschleunigt höchstens den Umstieg von Luft auf Wasser...


----------



## Noname1987 (20. Oktober 2017)

Ja, da Wasser keine Alternative für mich ist muss ich warten. Immerhin führt asus die Karte auf ihrer Homepage. Freu mich drauf.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (20. Oktober 2017)

Ja, mittlerweile sogar auf der deutschen Webseite. Es regt sich also doch was....


----------



## hugo-03 (20. Oktober 2017)

ich habe gesehen das mein ram nach den patch nicht auf t1 mit xmp lief, konnte noch ordentlich +fps raus holen mit richtigen ram settings sieh dazu bilder


----------



## dbekan96 (20. Oktober 2017)

499 für die 64er im Mindstar. Werde morgen mal die beiden Updates machen.


----------



## hugo-03 (21. Oktober 2017)

kann mir jemand sagen wie man hwinfo im spiel anzeigen lassen kann, ich dachte das geht jetzt auch ohne msi AB ?


----------



## Ralle@ (21. Oktober 2017)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Ich glaube aber selbst, es liegt vorallem an Nvidias *downsampling* was ja gerade bei BQ schon bescheiden abschneidet.



Wenn man es mit der DSR Glättung übertreibt dann wirkt das Bild verwaschen.
Da muss man halt etwas herumexperimentieren aber von bescheiden kann da keine Rede sein. DSR und VSR liefern gestochen scharfe Bilder.

Da jetzt schon mehrere geschrieben haben dass du eine 1080 hast, teste doch bitte selbst. Ansonsten lass Deine Troll Versuche, hier sind einige unterwegs die die aktuellen Karten beider Unternehmen täglich nutzen, ich nutze Nvidia Quadro und Vega Karten auf der Arbeit und Privat wenn es die begrenzte Zeit zulässt ebenfalls Grün & Rot.
Und die Zeiten wo es sichtbare Unterschiede bei der BQ gab sind schon sehr lange vorbei, deswegen gibt es auch keine entsprechende Artikel zu. Die Karten sind mittlerweile so Leistungsstark, da wird auf dass bisschen Performance verzichtet zugunsten der BQ und das schon ab Werk.

Keiner von beiden will da nochmal schlechte Presse riskieren.


@Topic

Das Creator Update werde ich mir mal morgen spätestens Sonntag mal näher ansehen, mal schauen wie die Kärtchen performen.


----------



## tcq (21. Oktober 2017)

Gibt die luftgekühlte RX 64 jetzt für 499 bei Mindstar.

Edit: Da war ich wohl ein paar Stunden zu spät


----------



## Nordbadener (21. Oktober 2017)

> Gibt die luftgekühlte RX 64 jetzt für 499 bei Mindstar.
> 
> Edit: Da war ich wohl ein paar Stunden zu spät



Wieso? Die Vega 64 gibt es aktuell von vier Herstellern für 499 Euro. Da kann man nicht meckern...


----------



## DaHell63 (21. Oktober 2017)

Wo?
Unter 549€ sehe ich kein Angebot.
PCIe mit GPU AMD (nach Serie): Radeon RX Vega 64, Speichergröße: ab 8GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ATIR290 (21. Oktober 2017)

Mindfactory - Mindstar war das Angebot
Ob Rückläufer drunter waren, denke schon.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (21. Oktober 2017)

Ist auch noch aktuell drin bei Mindfactory -> Mindstar...


----------



## Noy (21. Oktober 2017)

Meine MSI Vega 56 noch für 449€ kam an. War definitiv kein Rückläufer. Verpackung war 1a wie geleckt. Dafür war aber der Nexxxos GPX ein Rückläufer oder was anderes ist dem passiert... Der geht zurück und werde den bei Aquatuning neu holen da hatte ich sowas noch nie...
Wobei ich jetzt gesehen habe der Watercool HK kostet gleich viel und ist ein Fullcover.
Kann mich nicht entscheiden, kann mir sehr gut vorstellen dass das Hybrid Design bei der Vega sehr gut funktioniert.. liegt ja alles sehr nah am GPU Block (der ja sehr gut kühlt nach den Reviews) und der dicke Alu Passiv Block allein schon von der Masse müsste der gut was wegschaffen. Und dank ungedrosselter 10W Delphi Pumpe dürfte der Durchfluss auch nicht zu stark leiden oder?  Hm ist ja leider mit Plexiglas hatte gehofft den gibt es als Acetal Version. Hab was gegen Plexiglas im Kreislauf...
Hm die Vega 56 scheint mehr gefragt zu sein als die 64 in den Mindstars.


----------



## openSUSE (21. Oktober 2017)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Wenn man es mit der DSR Glättung übertreibt dann wirkt das Bild verwaschen.
> Da muss man halt etwas herumexperimentieren aber von bescheiden kann da keine Rede sein. DSR und VSR liefern gestochen scharfe Bilder.
> 
> Da jetzt schon mehrere geschrieben haben dass du eine 1080 hast, teste doch bitte selbst. Ansonsten lass Deine Troll Versuche, hier sind einige unterwegs die die aktuellen Karten beider Unternehmen täglich nutzen, ich nutze Nvidia Quadro und Vega Karten auf der Arbeit und Privat wenn es die begrenzte Zeit zulässt ebenfalls Grün & Rot.
> ...


Dann schreibe du bitte nicht mehr das du keinen Unterschied siehst wenn jemand solche Videos postet.


Ralle@ schrieb:


> Von der Bildqualität ist da 0 Unterschied. ...


Denn in den Videos sind extrem deutliche unterschiede zu sehen. Das du dich nicht auf die Videos beziehst konnte da ja noch keiner außer dir wissen.

Ich nutze Private jetzt eine Vega mit Wasserkühler, ich bau nix um.  
Auch auf der Arbeit stellen wir auf Vega um, da es immer mehr in richtung opencl geht. (Gott sein dank!)


----------



## Noy (21. Oktober 2017)

@Opensuse welchen Wakü hast du für die Vega?
Ich nutze auch hauptsächlich Linux und daher sollte es auch die Vega werden, finde Hersteller die  OpenSource bzw. anderen Sachen als DirectX fördern sollten unterstützt werden. Und Treibersupport unter Linux für Nvidia ist eine Katastrophe. Laut Phoronix scheint das mit  Vega ja besser zu laufen...


----------



## Marv911 (21. Oktober 2017)

Die Vega 56 ist nun ausverkauft


----------



## Pistole_Pete (21. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe gestern Abend auch Mal das neue Windows Update und den neuen Treiber drauf gemacht. Totale Katastrophe. 3D Mark hat die das System nicht mehr erkannt und wollte deshalb nicht arbeiten. Dann hab ich Mal F1 angemacht und ab da war mein PC kaum noch nutzbar. Das Spiel hat kaum reagiert und alle 4 Monitore haben durchgehend geflimmert und sind teils kurz schwarz geworden. Bin dann auf das alte zurück.

Ich habe den Alphacool nexxxos gpx m01 und bin mega zufrieden. Alles schön kühl. Ist aber mega schwer das Teil und der Umbau war echt ein Zeitfresser da extrem viele Pads zugeschnitten werden mussten. Aber ansonsten alles top wie ich finde.


----------



## openSUSE (21. Oktober 2017)

Noy schrieb:


> @Opensuse welchen Wakü hast du für die Vega?
> Ich nutze auch hauptsächlich Linux und daher sollte es auch die Vega werden, finde Hersteller die  OpenSource bzw. anderen Sachen als DirectX fördern sollten unterstützt werden. Und Treibersupport unter Linux für Nvidia ist eine Katastrophe. Laut Phoronix scheint das mit  Vega ja besser zu laufen...


Habe den EKWB Privat und auf der Arbeit,
davon auch bewusst den EK-FC Radeon Vega - Acetal (also nicht vernickelt und mit  Acetal Abdeckung) da uns die Optik egal ist und der "Kupfer +  Acetal" bei noch leichter Gehäuse Durchlüftung leicht bessere Werte hatte (~2-4 Gra̱d).
Wenn du sonst nur Kupfer und/oder vernickelte Teile in deiner Wasserkühlung hast, würde ich diesen auch Empfehlen. Bist du unsicher, dann nim den vernickelten.


----------



## panthex (21. Oktober 2017)

Hab auch das Fall Creators Update gestern raufgeschmissen -> HBCC geht nicht mehr. Mehr Probleme konnte ich aber noch nicht feststellen.


----------



## hibana (21. Oktober 2017)

Pistole_Pete schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern Abend auch Mal das neue Windows Update und den neuen Treiber drauf gemacht. Totale Katastrophe. 3D Mark hat die das System nicht mehr erkannt und wollte deshalb nicht arbeiten. Dann hab ich Mal F1 angemacht und ab da war mein PC kaum noch nutzbar. Das Spiel hat kaum reagiert und alle 4 Monitore haben durchgehend geflimmert und sind teils kurz schwarz geworden. Bin dann auf das alte zurück.
> 
> Ich habe den Alphacool nexxxos gpx m01 und bin mega zufrieden. Alles schön kühl. Ist aber mega schwer das Teil und der Umbau war echt ein Zeitfresser da extrem viele Pads zugeschnitten werden mussten. Aber ansonsten alles top wie ich finde.



Bin also nicht der einzige bei dem es so viele Probelme gemacht hat.


----------



## Noy (21. Oktober 2017)

Hui der Preis des Kühlers ist aber eine Ansage... Ggf. noch mit Backplate dabei...
Muss ich mir überlegen... 450€ graka und dann noch ein 200€ kühler... Da hätte es ja fast ne 1080 TI werden können.
Bei allem was ich von der Wakü in einem neuen PC weiter verwenden kann habe ich nicht gespart (Delphi Pumpe, Heatkiller IV Pro Pure Copper, Heatkiller AGB inkl Pumpendeckel 150ml, 16/10 Noreprene, Alphacool Eiszapfen Fittings, BlackIce GTX420 und 3 PWM Noctua 140mm Lüfter und alles entkoppelt inkl. Shrouds) aber ich glaub beim Grakakühler der nur auf diese eine Karte passt kauf ich doch billiger (Nexxxos).


----------



## openSUSE (21. Oktober 2017)

Noy schrieb:


> Hui der Preis des Kühlers ist aber eine Ansage... Ggf. noch mit Backplate dabei...
> Muss ich mir überlegen... 450€ graka und dann noch ein 200€ kühler... Da hätte es ja fast ne 1080 TI werden können.
> Bei allem was ich von der Wakü in einem neuen PC weiter verwenden kann habe ich nicht gespart (Delphi Pumpe, Heatkiller IV Pro Pure Copper, Heatkiller AGB inkl Pumpendeckel 150ml, 16/10 Noreprene, Alphacool Eiszapfen Fittings, BlackIce GTX420 und 3 PWM Noctua 140mm Lüfter und alles entkoppelt inkl. Shrouds) aber ich glaub beim Grakakühler der nur auf diese eine Karte passt kauf ich doch billiger (Nexxxos).



*Backplatte*: Du könntest auch die Orginal Backplatte nutzen. Egal ob die von EKWB oder die Orginale, zur kühlung taugen die nicht. Ohne Backplatte bleibt es leicht kühler.
*Preis*: Wie kommst du auf 200€? Meine hat 108€ gekostet. EK Water Blocks EK-FC Radeon Vega - Acetal
*Linux*: Ja wie? 


> Und Treibersupport unter Linux für Nvidia ist eine Katastrophe.


Entscheiden musst du natürlich selbst.


----------



## Noy (21. Oktober 2017)

Oi, hm hatte bei EKBW direkt geschaut.. da kostet der 150€ und halt 50€ für die Backplate..


----------



## Pistole_Pete (21. Oktober 2017)

Beim nexxxos ist die Backplate echt dick und auch n Haufen wärmeleitpads drauf. Also ich glaube, wenn überhaupt eine was bringt, dann die  wenn auch nicht viel


----------



## hugo-03 (21. Oktober 2017)

schon komisch wie es teilweise zu problemen kommt, einer meinte auch zu mir das seiene steam bibi einfach leer war. ich hatte da wohl echt glück einfach nur beta treiber als neuinstallation rauf und einmal den ram wieder richtig einstellen und alles läuft


----------



## Duvar (22. Oktober 2017)

Fall Creator Update, 20% Performance Boost? Yeah...Nah!
Joker hat wohl irgendein sch... gemessen, wer viel misst, misst Mist?^^


----------



## hibana (22. Oktober 2017)

Wenigstens macht er es Klug um auf clicks zu kommen....................................
.............................
..........................


----------



## Duvar (22. Oktober 2017)

Mich interessiert es trotzdem, wie der auf so einen Zuwachs gekommen ist. Echt nur wegen Klicks?
Hätte mich echt gefreut für Vega Besitzer, wobei der Typ hat mit einer Vega 64 getestet und Joker mit 56, aber daran wird es wohl nicht liegen...


----------



## hibana (22. Oktober 2017)

Hat der Typ überhaupt ahnung, achtung retorische frage.


----------



## Duvar (22. Oktober 2017)

Macht auf jeden Fall gut Kohle mit Youtube^^


----------



## dbekan96 (22. Oktober 2017)

Also mit dem Fall Creators und dem dazugehörigen Crimson Beta Treiber habe ich mir nichts gutes angetan. Bekomme Abstürze in BF1 und das System crasht einfach mal so. Auch werden bei 1150mv und 1750mhz nun statt 1100mv eben tatsächlich 1150mv ausgelesen und der Takt ist geringer.


----------



## Schnoopy12345 (22. Oktober 2017)

dbekan96 schrieb:


> Also mit dem Fall Creators und dem dazugehörigen Crimson Beta Treiber habe ich mir nichts gutes angetan. Bekomme Abstürze in BF1 und das System crasht einfach mal so. Auch werden bei 1150mv und 1750mhz nun statt 1100mv eben tatsächlich 1150mv ausgelesen und der Takt ist geringer.



Bist du nicht alleine, BF1 crasht bei mir insbesondere wenn ich switche zwischen Desktop und Spiel. DX12 immer noch nicht ruckelfrei spielbar. Wie hast du Postprocessing (und Mesh) eingestellt? Musste da mit den Einstellungen runter, ist sonst ebenfalls nicht spielbar.


----------



## hugo-03 (22. Oktober 2017)

also bei mir hat rainbow six in min bereich verbessert mit dem FCU und beta treiber. 
bf1 hat mit dem Oktober-Patch immer wieder gelaggt und das läuft jetzt wieder wie sahne (interne Graphen auf dem screenshot / 64er server)

aber ich habe auch von anderen die Intel + Nivdia haben auch so etwas gehört, wobei viele sagen läuft top


----------



## hibana (23. Oktober 2017)

Was ist das für ein Programm was du da nutzt hugo?


----------



## dbekan96 (23. Oktober 2017)

Performance fand ich sogar ein wenig besser. Nutze DX11 und habe keine ruckler. Mesh, Gelände, Texturen und Texturfilter sind auf Ultra, der Rest auf Hoch. Zocke in 1440p und habe i.d.R. 120FPS+

Bin aber zurück zum alten Build und warten noch ein wenig. Das mein OC nicht mehr wollte und die Spannungen rumspinnen fand ich nicht so toll.


----------



## hugo-03 (23. Oktober 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Programm was du da nutzt hugo?



fps anzeige und frame verlauf sind bf1 intern
PerfOverlay.DrawFps 1 (1 macht die anzeige an und wenn man das selbe mit 0 eingibt ist sie wieder weg)
PerfOverlay.DrawGraph 1


----------



## hibana (23. Oktober 2017)

Ah dachte mir schon noch nie gesehen. Danke.


----------



## Nordbadener (23. Oktober 2017)

Ich hatte gestern bei BF1 das erste Mal folgenden Grafikfehler

YouTube

Karte und Position des Punktes auf der Karte identisch zu meinem Grafikfehler.
Der Fehler erschien im laufenden Spiel und verschwand erst beim Laden einer neuen Map.
Win10 und Treiber auf dem neuesten Stand, DX11-Pfad, Ultra-Einstellungen. Die Vega 56 läuft auf Werkseinstellung, Bios1 und Balanced-Mode.


----------



## MfDoom (23. Oktober 2017)

Okay.


----------



## hugo-03 (23. Oktober 2017)

Nordbadener schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern bei BF1 das erste Mal folgenden Grafikfehler
> 
> YouTube
> 
> ...



bug ist so alt wie da spiel selbst, kommt immer mal wieder mit update von bf1 und kann auch andere farben haben, ich glaube bekannt seit der alpha und immer mal wieder weg und dann ist er wieder da, sind aber nur die 2 maps YouTube


----------



## Nordbadener (23. Oktober 2017)

> bug ist so alt wie da spiel selbst, kommt immer mal wieder mit update  von bf1 und kann auch andere farben haben, ich glaube bekannt seit der  alpha und immer mal wieder weg und dann ist er wieder da, sind aber nur  die 2 maps YouTube



Ok, den Bug kannte ich bisher noch nicht. Spiele BF1 seit dem Releasetag. Erst auf einer GTX 1060, dann RX 480 und jetzt mit einer Vega 56.
Naja, werds überleben...


----------



## hugo-03 (23. Oktober 2017)

Nordbadener schrieb:


> Ok, den Bug kannte ich bisher noch nicht. Spiele BF1 seit dem Releasetag. Erst auf einer GTX 1060, dann RX 480 und jetzt mit einer Vega 56.
> Naja, werds überleben...



ist 1) nicht immer 2) und kommt ja nur ab und zu 
ich hatte das immer hin und wieder mit 390x und auch einmal mit vega


----------



## Gurdi (23. Oktober 2017)

Duvar schrieb:


> Mich interessiert es trotzdem, wie der auf so einen Zuwachs gekommen ist. Echt nur wegen Klicks?
> Hätte mich echt gefreut für Vega Besitzer, wobei der Typ hat mit einer Vega 64 getestet und Joker mit 56, aber daran wird es wohl nicht liegen...



Es sind durchaus Performancezuwächse zu verzeichnen.
Ich hatte bisher noch keine Zeit für genaue Messung, aber ich hole das mal nach heute oder morgen.

Aktuell kann ich schon mal sagen:
HBCC:Aus, das harmoniert irgendwie nicht mit dem Gamemode.
In DX12 Anwendungen scheint es keine nennenswerten Zuwächse zu geben.


----------



## hibana (23. Oktober 2017)

Nicht bei jeden wie es scheint, selbstw enn so marginal das es wieder uninteressant wird.


----------



## hugo-03 (23. Oktober 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Es sind durchaus Performancezuwächse zu verzeichnen.
> Ich hatte bisher noch keine Zeit für genaue Messung, aber ich hole das mal nach heute oder morgen.
> 
> Aktuell kann ich schon mal sagen:
> ...



wie äußert sich das mit HBCC ?


----------



## hugo-03 (23. Oktober 2017)

ich habe mal mit gamemode an und aus in bf probiert, das selbe bild wie bei rainbow knickt weniger ein in der min fps und läuft runder mit GM an.


----------



## Gurdi (23. Oktober 2017)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> wie äußert sich das mit HBCC ?



Muss meine Aussage erst mal revidieren. Irgendwie messe ich gerade nur Mist.


----------



## drstoecker (24. Oktober 2017)

Neuer Treiber 17.10.2

Crimson 17.10.2: Bis zu 50% mehr Fps in Destiny 2, 12 GPUs fur Minung und Tuning fur AC Origins und Wolfenstein 2


----------



## 0ldN3rd (24. Oktober 2017)

Habe den Treiber eben mal installiert.

Da ich heute meine Vega in der Post haben werde, habe ich heute morgen mal zum fummeln 3D Mark installiert.
Mein "alter" Treiber war der 17.8.2.
Hier mal der Unterschied bei meiner RX480:
17.8.2: GPU-Score: 4220
17.10.2:GPU-Score: 4284

Ist halt ein synthetischer Benchmark, aber ich will hal mal den Unterschied zur Vega nachher mal sehen....

Achja, habe auch wegen Vega mal das hoch präzise, von allerfeinster chinesischer Ingenieurskunst entwickelte Steckdosen-Adapter-Leistungsmessgerät an den Rechner geklemmt:

Win10 Idle mit Firefox: ~75W
Win10 3DMark: ~265W

Linux Idle mit Firefox und Thunderbird: ~65W

Ob das wohl an den gefühlten 5Mio Threads von Win10 liegt? 

Daten mit Vega packe ich nachher mal in nen neuen Post...


----------



## MfDoom (24. Oktober 2017)

Ein paar mehr fps für elex in 4k wären nett


----------



## Gurdi (24. Oktober 2017)

Also das Update bringt bei mir keine signifikanten Verbesserungen.
Ich messe eine leicht bessere Performance in Sudden Strike 4 sowie Prey, in Warhammer 2 verbessert sich lediglich die DX11 Performance.
Alles in allem ist das Update empfehlenswert denke ich. Ich vermute das größere Leistungssprünge in niedrigeren Auflösungen zu erzielen sind.
In UHD hält sich das Leistungsplus in Grenzen, ist aber messbar und teilweise fühlbar.


----------



## hugo-03 (24. Oktober 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Also das Update bringt bei mir keine signifikanten Verbesserungen.
> Ich messe eine leicht bessere Performance in Sudden Strike 4 sowie Prey, in Warhammer 2 verbessert sich lediglich die DX11 Performance.
> Alles in allem ist das Update empfehlenswert denke ich. Ich vermute das größere Leistungssprünge in niedrigeren Auflösungen zu erzielen sind.
> In UHD hält sich das Leistungsplus in Grenzen, ist aber messbar und teilweise fühlbar.



Fühlbar ist der bessere framverlauf, ich mache mir dann nachher auch dem Treiber drauf, zur Zeit habe ich ja den beta

1440p und ich stelle immer die spiele so ein das über fps min habe da merkt man auch deutlich Unterschiede bei den Treiber


----------



## chillinmitch (24. Oktober 2017)

Ich dachte erst es liegt am OC, aber nein, default das selbe. Der neue Treibe setzt bei Forza 7 leichte Neon Akzente. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch der Fall Beta Treiber machte nur Probleme. Bin jetzt wieder zu 17.10.1. zurück, der läuft bisher am besten für mich.


----------



## hugo-03 (24. Oktober 2017)

chillinmitch schrieb:


> Ich dachte erst es liegt am OC, aber nein, default das selbe. Der neue Treibe setzt bei Forza 7 leichte Neon Akzente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit Windows Update?


----------



## chillinmitch (24. Oktober 2017)

Na klar, wie sollte mann sonst den Fall beta treiber richtig testen?


----------



## hugo-03 (24. Oktober 2017)

kann mir jemand sagen ob afterburner noch probleme macht mit vega ?


----------



## chillinmitch (24. Oktober 2017)

Die 4.4.0 beta19 läuft bei mir rund. Keine Crashes in Verbindung mit Wattmann und Relive.
Onscreendisplay incl. Voltage, Verbrauch, GPU Temp, HBM Temp u.s.w macht sich fein.
Spannungsänderung ist glaube ich P-State unabhängig +-100mv regelbar. ,,Speicherspannung'' nicht.
Nutze ihn aber nur fürs OSD, Rest mache ich nachwievor im Wattman.
Habe mal etwas von einer beta20 gelesen, finde sie aber nirgendwo.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (24. Oktober 2017)

So, an dieser Stelle sollte eigentlich das Ergebnis von meinem Vega - 3D Mark Test stehen, aber leider bricht der Test mittendrin ab!

Die mit meinem  Leistungsmesser ermittelten Werte sind bisher:

Desktop Idle Win10: 63W
3D-Mark: 370W
 Wie gesagt, es wird aber mittendrin abgebrochen.

Ich denke es ist das NT, aber das ist 3 Monate alt, Bequiet DPPro 11 mit 650W, habe die Graka an 2 Rails angeschlossen....

Temps etc, lese ich mit GPU-Z 2.4.0 aus.
Im max erreiche ich da im Hotspot 86° und HBM max. 75°

Die Karte ist out of the Box eingebaut, nicht befummelt, kein OC oder irgendwelche Experimente...

Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## chillinmitch (24. Oktober 2017)

56 oder 64?
Crasht er auch wenn GPUZ aus ist?
Treiber mit DDU deinstalliert und nach dem Graka einsetzen neu installiert oder nach der 480 einfach weitergemacht?
17.10.1 probiert?

Würde erstmal auf ein softwareseitiges Problem bei dir setzen.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (24. Oktober 2017)

chillinmitch schrieb:


> 56 oder 64?
> Crasht er auch wenn GPUZ aus ist?
> Treiber mit DDU deinstalliert und nach dem Graka einsetzen neu installiert oder nach der 480 einfach weitergemacht?
> 17.10.1 probiert?
> ...


Naja, ich habe ja von der rx480 umgebaut. Von daher hielt ich eine Deinstallation für nicht notwendig.

Ist die 64er. 

Habe Mal im Treiber auf powersave umgestellt und GPU z ist aus... 

Läuft gerade wieder ein Versuch... Läuft weiter wie zuvor und zieht nur etwa 310 aus der Steckdose.... Also Rechner komplett....

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


Edit:

So, habe mal GPU-Z ausgeschaltet.

3d-Mark läuft durch! Habe sowohl "Powersave" als auch "Balanced" getestet.
GPU-Score ist: 6553 und 6966

Bin allerdings durch das Verhalten mit GPU-Z im Hintergrund etwas verwirrt, zwischendurch gab es nämlich noch einen "Blackscreen" und einen halben reboot. Halb, weil die Kiste aus ging, wieder anging, aber nicht bootete.
Werd gleich mal sehen wie es beim Spielen so läuft.

kurzes und frühes Fazit:

Die Karte entspricht meinen Erwartungen! Auch was die Lautstärke angeht! (Erwartung heisst ja, das was ich erwartet habe, nicht das ich das super toll finde) Man hört die Karte unter Last deutlicher wie meine RX480 Red Devil, aber wenn die Last geht, wird die Vega schneller wieder leise! Im Desktop Idle höre ich die Karte.... gar nicht.

An der Lautstärke werde ich, bei Gelegenheit, durch einen komplett Umbau auf Wakü was machen können denke ich... 
Aber im Silent Base Gehäuse unterm Tisch, würde mich das auch beim Spielen OHNE Headset nicht sonderlich stören.


----------



## hugo-03 (24. Oktober 2017)

bf1 geht in max fps höher drop aber jetzt auch mehr 

rainbow six hat wieder zu gelegt das eine ist mit beta treiber und halt einmal der neue

ich hatte einmal ein absturz von bf1 gehabt und dann mal nach langerzeit mal wieder ccleaner benutzt, teilweise bringt der mal was nach so viel update krams




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noy (24. Oktober 2017)

Hatte ja den Alphacool Nexxxos von Mindfactory bestellt und wegen Qualität direkt wieder zurück. Hab es dann bei Aquatuning bestellt aber war nur teilweise besser.
Bei einer 400€ Grafikkarte werde ich dann doch lieber was besseres nehmen. 
Jetzt zur Frage:
Werde wohl den EK-FC Acetal holen. Scheint der einzige momentan zu sein ohne Plexiglas. Mag kein Plexi wegen Mikrorissen usw. daher lieber Acetal. Jetzt wüsste ich gerne, wie viel die Backplate von EKWB bringt gegenüber der original die ja auch nutzbar wäre. Macht es einen Unterschied ?


----------



## drstoecker (24. Oktober 2017)

Zur backplate hatte einer vor kurzem geschrieben das die keinen Vorteil zur Orginal backplate bringt, angeblich ganz ohne soll die Karte etwas kühler laufen.Ich habe die Orginale verbaut, nicht zu kühlungszwecken sondern eher als Schutz.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Oktober 2017)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Zur backplate hatte einer vor kurzem geschrieben das die keinen Vorteil zur Orginal backplate bringt, angeblich ganz ohne soll die Karte etwas kühler laufen.Ich habe die Orginale verbaut, nicht zu kühlungszwecken sondern eher als Schutz.



Ich kann mir bei der Temparaturentwicklung von Vega auch nicht vorstellen dass eine Backplate da signifikante verbesserungen bringt. Der Chip heizt sich mit Macht zügig auf, diverse optimierungen in meinem Gehäuse bringen kaum etwas.Entweder der Kühler stemmt dass Ding oder nicht.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (24. Oktober 2017)

So.... hab jetzt mal ne Runde TESO gedaddelt... und... Vega macht sich hier nicht sooo bemerkbar, aber der Radiallüfter! CPU Temp ist nach dem Einbau der Vega von 63° auf 53°  gesunken.... Die RX480 hat halt ihre Abwärme im Gehäuse verteilt, die Vega schaufelt diese halt direkt raus...


----------



## hugo-03 (24. Oktober 2017)

Ich mein tom Hardware schrieb da die blackplaze nur optisch ist und eher Hitzesstau verursacht als Kühlung


----------



## Noy (24. Oktober 2017)

Ok dann bleib ich bei der original.
Ich hatte im Mindstar eine Vega 56 MSI für 449€ ergattert. Die MSI 56 gibt es gerade gar nicht mehr aber die Vega64 für 50€ mehr. Sollte ich besser die 56 zurückschicken (1woche als und ungenutzt) und gegen die 64 tauschen bei 50€ Differenz? Wakü kommt ja drauf oder ist im Schnitt die 56er die bessere "Vega" ? Momentan sind es 3 1680x1050 Monitore mit 60Hz also nix dolles. 16gb RAM und 1700x und Netzteil reicht auch (750w)


----------



## Gurdi (25. Oktober 2017)

Noy schrieb:


> Ok dann bleib ich bei der original.
> Ich hatte im Mindstar eine Vega 56 MSI für 449€ ergattert. Die MSI 56 gibt es gerade gar nicht mehr aber die Vega64 für 50€ mehr. Sollte ich besser die 56 zurückschicken (1woche als und ungenutzt) und gegen die 64 tauschen bei 50€ Differenz? Wakü kommt ja drauf oder ist im Schnitt die 56er die bessere "Vega" ? Momentan sind es 3 1680x1050 Monitore mit 60Hz also nix dolles. 16gb RAM und 1700x und Netzteil reicht auch (750w)



Bei 50 Euro könnte es durchaus Sinn machen. Die 64er ist in einigen Situation schon schneller, die Spiele kann man zwar aktuell an einer Hand abzählen, aber die Differenz ist da.
Bei den meisten Games sind beide Karten jedoch quasi gleich schnell bei selben Takt.
Zu bedenken ist auch dass die 64er automatisch mehr Strom verbraucht und heißer wird als die 56er.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (25. Oktober 2017)

Noy schrieb:


> Ok dann bleib ich bei der original.
> Ich hatte im Mindstar eine Vega 56 MSI für 449€ ergattert. Die MSI 56 gibt es gerade gar nicht mehr aber die Vega64 für 50€ mehr. Sollte ich besser die 56 zurückschicken ......



Alternativ könntest du Mal dort anrufen und freundlich Fragen, was denen lieber ist!

Ob du die Karte zurück schicken sollst und du dir dann eine 64er sicherst... ( Wobei die Mindstar Angebote ja auch jederzeit enden können...) 
Oder ob man dir noch die 50€ erstattet die die 56er bis vor ihrem Ausverkauf billiger war. Die lag nämlich die Tage bei 399€ 

So habe ich auch schon nachträglich noch den günstigeren Preis bekommen. Zwar nicht bei MF aber probieren würde ich es wenn es eine Option für dich darstellt.

Schön freundlich dabei bleiben, aber schon sagen dass du dann die 56 zurück schickst. Dann würde ich aber sofort die 64 bestellen, nicht dass das Angebot dann gerade endet während du deine 56 zurück schickst....


Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Noy (25. Oktober 2017)

Weiß noch jemand den Link zum EKWB Backplate "Hitzestau" ? Ich hab nur gefunden, dass diese die Doppler nochmals 5-10°C kälter halten soll..

Bzgl. 64er vs 56er. Macht es denn Sinn auf die 64er zu wechseln? Ich weiß die ist teilweise 10%schneller ist. Ist aber halt nicht die Welt... Vor allem wenn ich keine 4k Monitore habe und in den nächsten Jahren auch keine kaufe..


----------



## Nordbadener (25. Oktober 2017)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Naja, ich habe ja von der rx480 umgebaut. Von daher hielt ich eine Deinstallation für nicht notwendig.
> 
> Ist die 64er.
> 
> ...



Ich bin auch von einer RX480 auf eine Vega 56 umgestiegen. 
Zuerst habe ich den Grafiktreiber deinstalliert. Anschließend Ausbau 480 und Einbau der Vega. Schlussendlich habe ich den Grfaikkartentreiber neu installiert.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Deine Vorgehensweise ohne Treiberneuinstallation vollumfänglich erfolgreich ist. 
Aber vielleicht gibt es ja hier im Forum einen Spezialisten, der hier aufklären kann?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (25. Oktober 2017)

Hmm,

naja, also aktuell läuft die Kiste ja.
In der Hardwareliste des Treibers den man bei AMD runterlädt stehen ja beide Karten drinne, daher denke ich das es in dem Fall nicht notwendig ist den Treiber neu zu installieren.

Habe mittlerweile auch mal Linux getestet, selbst da läuft Vega mit dem Treiber der RX480, der auch für Linux aus "einer einzigen Datei" besteht (Also Liste der Karten die vom Treiber unterstützt werden.)

Natürlich macht man aber mit einem deinstallieren erstmal nichts falsch, aber leider liest man immer wieder dass uninstall-Tools wie DDU mehr Probleme machen, und eigentlich in seit Win7 nicht mehr notwendig sind.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: bis dato läuft erstmal alles, und ich bin zufrieden!

Und um es nochmal zu betonen: Die Karte ist hörbar! Aber wie hier oft dargestellt, dass es ein startendes Flugzeug ist, kann ich so nicht stehen lassen. Soo laut ist die Karte nun auch wieder nicht. Klar in dem Zustand nix für Silent-Fans, aber das war die Red Devil auch nicht, und das ist ja nunmal ein Custom Design mit 3 Propellern...

Beim Zocken von TESO lag die Leistungsaufnahme des kompletten PC übrigens bei 150-170W. Das Messgerät hat allerdings einen Max-Wert gespeichert während des Spielens von 250W. Aber immer, wenn ich meine Rübe aufs Display der Anzeige gedreht hab, war dort 150-170W zu sehen... (170W waren da auch nur kurze Ausreißer)
Von der RX480 hab ich allerdings keine Werte vom "normalen" Daddel-Betrieb.


----------



## yummycandy (25. Oktober 2017)

Habs hier noch nicht gesehen, vielleicht interessierts ja jemanden: AMD Vega 56 HBCC Gaming Benchmarks: On vs. Off | GamersNexus - Gaming PC Builds & Hardware Benchmarks



> Consulting the work of our friends over at Techgage, it looks like Rob Williams reported similar results back in August, so that hasn’t changed much with the 17.10.1 driver push. We did find uplift in Superposition, but the trouble is that this uplift begins to emerge primarily when the card is beginning to struggle for other reasons – like frequency, shader count, or ROP limitations. It’s difficult to fill an 8GB framebuffer, so AMD’s claims of 50% uplift in AVG FPS may make more sense or better come to fruition were a 4GB card to exist. At this time, we do not have a means to create a 4GB framebuffer, so we can’t validate those claims in a direct comparison. We have some ideas, but they may not work. We’ll see.
> 
> In the interim, there’s really not much reason to disable HBCC, and it occasionally provides a 0.5-4.0% performance increase. Limited system memory would be a reason, of course. It might be worthwhile to enable HBCC and just leave it in the background, hoping occasional uplift will emerge. We can only speak for the applications which we’ve tested, naturally, and there’s potential for HBCC uplift in production applications (untested) or memory hog games (user mods for Skyrim and FO4, for instance, are often VRAM pigs). In the event you encounter one such game, HBCC enablement could help; of course, if stability or system RAM issues are encountered, there’s obviously not much loss to disabling HBCC, either.
> 
> ...


----------



## yummycandy (25. Oktober 2017)

Keine Ahnung obs stimmt, aber Fudzilla schreibt:



> RTG falls under AMD again
> 
> There's been a lot of noise about Raja Koduri Senior Vice President and Chief Architect, Radeon Technologies Group at AMD. His job is to run the Radeon Technologies Group and it was confirmed that he is taking a few months off as a  sabbatical. Now Fudzilla has learned about a big shake up inside AMD.
> 
> ...



RTG falls under AMD again


----------



## Gurdi (26. Oktober 2017)

Interessant. Die Messwerte mit dem HBM kann ich weitestgehend bestätigen. Bringt fast überall ein kleines Plus, aber deutliche Ausreiser bei mir gibt es nicht.


----------



## yummycandy (26. Oktober 2017)

Es scheint wirklich so zu sein, als wenn Wolfenstein II zur VEGA-Techdemo wird.



> Wolfenstein II will have support for the Vulkan API, with DOOM already putting the API to good use on high-end graphics cards. But now Wolfenstein II will have Vulkan in a new way, with the developer wanting to "take it to the next level". MachineGames explain: "*Using Vulkan when developing has allowed us to utilize the power of AMD's VEGA graphics chips in ways that were not possible before, giving us fine grained control over the performance and feature set of the GPU without having to sacrifice artistic intent.* Combined with the flexibility of AMD's hardware, Vulkan gives us the artistic freedom to deliver Wolfenstein without compromise".
> 
> Wolfenstein II can 'utilize the power' of Radeon RX Vega



Na mal schauen, was vom Marketing wirklich übrig bleibt nach den Tests.


----------



## hibana (26. Oktober 2017)

Selbe Engine wie Doom oder? Vulkan .....läuft auch auf einem Toaster.


----------



## yummycandy (26. Oktober 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> Selbe Engine wie Doom oder? Vulkan .....läuft auch auf einem Toaster.



IDTech 6. Es geht ja nicht nur um FPS, sondern auch um die "Features". Mal aus dem Artikel:



> If you want gloriously sharp gaming experiences with Wolfenstein II, there are plenty of anti-aliasing methods included: TAA, FXAA, SMAA, and TSSAA. We also have FOV adjustment between 70 and 120 degrees, with a bunch of Advanced Visual Settings: Lights, Shadows, Directional Occlusion, Reflections, Decals, Motion Blur, Image Streaming, Volumetric Quality, Decal Filtering, Deferred Rendering, Chromatic Aberration, Depth of Field, Resolution Scaling.
> 
> Read more: Wolfenstein II can 'utilize the power' of Radeon RX Vega


----------



## hibana (26. Oktober 2017)

Der einzige Unteschied ist das man leichter zugriff hat drauf aber features würde ich grafik settings nicht nennen.


----------



## kazzig (26. Oktober 2017)

Boah die letzten zwei Tage werde ich echt verrückt. Ich möchte ein GPU Upgrade, habe aber Angst wegen der Vega 64. 

Aktuell habe ich als Notlösung die 290 drin. Zusammen mit dem 2600k. 
Meine Sorge ist mein aktuelles Netzteil:
FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 500W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich würde gerne auf meinem 4K FreeSync Monitor aktuelle spiele mit mittleren Details bei 40-60 FPS in 4K spielen.

Ich muss mir wahrscheinlich mit der Vega auch ein neues Netzteil zulegen oder?
Sollte man den Referenzkühler gleich mit einem anderen ersetzen? 
Wenn ich jetzt all die Faktoren zusammen nehme, wird die Karte preislich gar nicht mehr so sexy...


----------



## hibana (26. Oktober 2017)

kazzig schrieb:


> Boah die letzten zwei Tage werde ich echt verrückt. Ich möchte ein GPU Upgrade, habe aber Angst wegen der Vega 64.
> 
> Aktuell habe ich als Notlösung die 290 drin. Zusammen mit dem 2600k.
> Meine Sorge ist mein aktuelles Netzteil:
> ...



Dafür brauchst du ne 1080ti vor allem wenn du neuere Games auch in 4k möchtest.


----------



## yummycandy (26. Oktober 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> Der einzige Unteschied ist das man leichter zugriff hat drauf aber features würde ich grafik settings nicht nennen.



Primär gehts um den Gebrauch von FP16, ob Rapid Packed Math benutzt wird, weiß man nicht. Bethesda hält sich auch bedeckt, wo FP16 benutzt wird. Denkbar ists für die Lokalisierung und gewisse Grafikeffekte.


----------



## yummycandy (26. Oktober 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> Dafür brauchst du ne 1080ti vor allem wenn du neuere Games auch in 4k möchtest.



Für mittlere Details müsste selbst ne 1080 reichen.


----------



## hibana (26. Oktober 2017)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Primär gehts um den Gebrauch von FP16, ob Rapid Packed Math benutzt wird, weiß man nicht. Bethesda hält sich auch bedeckt, wo FP16 benutzt wird. Denkbar ists für die Lokalisierung und gewisse Grafikeffekte.



Da bin ich mal gespannt ob meine 56 profitiert.


----------



## Hinni901 (26. Oktober 2017)

Was ich bei Vega vor allem spannend finde ist die Verwendung von HBM2 Speicher (jetzt ja auch irgendwann in Nvidia Volta). Ich finde nur schade, dass AMD schon wieder beim Launch keinen vernünftigen Treiber parat hatte und der Launch sowieso sehr chaotisch ablief. Ebenfalls wieder ein typisches AMD Manko ist die aberwitzig hohe Leistungsaufnahme, während die Karte leistungstechnisch unter der 1080ti dümpelt. Da finde ich die 100W mehr nicht gerechtfertigt. Meiner Meinung nach ist dies im Wesentlichen keine Karte für Endanwender die nur Spielen, sondern wabert eher zwischen GTX und Quadro... Weiß einer von euch wie die Karte bei Anwendungen wie z.B. Videoediting, CAD und ähnlichem abschneidet?


----------



## hibana (26. Oktober 2017)

Meine Vega 56 braucht 180 Watt bei 1070 Leistung klar könnte besser sein aber so dermassen schlecht ist es auch nicht wie es immer dargestellt wird, zumal ich 400 Euro bezahlt habe und 2 Spiele dazubekommen habe .


----------



## yummycandy (26. Oktober 2017)

Hinni901 schrieb:


> Weiß einer von euch wie die Karte bei Anwendungen wie z.B. Videoediting, CAD und ähnlichem abschneidet?



Mangels Treiber testet das keiner, allerdings wurde die Frontier Edition damit getestet:

Benchmark-Intro, 2D-Troughput und -Performance  - AMD Radeon Vega Frontier Edition im Test: Wandern zwischen den Welten


----------



## Noy (26. Oktober 2017)

Und wenn man wie ich z.B. , hauptsächlich unter Linux unterwegs ist und auch unter Linux zocken möchte (wird ja immer mehr unterstützt und besser) ist es ne super Karte. Wenn man sich die Leistung des opensource Treibers anschaut, einfach top!
Da hat man mit Nvidia properitär / nouveau mehr  Qualen....

Hab mich auch entschieden bleibe bei der 56er. Neuen PC gestern das erste mal eingeschaltet und nach BIOS Update alles gut  Hab keine Lust nochmal warten zu müssen wenn ich 56er gegen 64er tausche. Einzig wenn ich die Wakü auf der 56er habe würde ich gerne das PT anheben, damit der Boost entsprechend / hoch und stabil läuft. Wie mach ich sowas unter Linux? 
Und etwas O.T.: sind 32°C bei einem 1700x @Stock im BIOS ok oder sollte ich doch mal nach der Paste unterm Kühler schauen?


----------



## hugo-03 (26. Oktober 2017)

kazzig schrieb:


> Boah die letzten zwei Tage werde ich echt verrückt. Ich möchte ein GPU Upgrade, habe aber Angst wegen der Vega 64.
> 
> Aktuell habe ich als Notlösung die 290 drin. Zusammen mit dem 2600k.
> Meine Sorge ist mein aktuelles Netzteil:
> ...



du solltest auch bei 1080 / ti das netzteil tauschen, da sich die technik stark geändert hat und alte NT gerne mal kaputt gehen oder sogar mehr


----------



## hugo-03 (26. Oktober 2017)

yummycandy schrieb:


> IDTech 6. Es geht ja nicht nur um FPS, sondern auch um die "Features". Mal aus dem Artikel:



hizu kommt das die DX11 altlasten wegfallen und einfach eine neue engine kommt


----------



## drstoecker (26. Oktober 2017)

kazzig schrieb:


> Boah die letzten zwei Tage werde ich echt verrückt. Ich möchte ein GPU Upgrade, habe aber Angst wegen der Vega 64.
> 
> Aktuell habe ich als Notlösung die 290 drin. Zusammen mit dem 2600k.
> Meine Sorge ist mein aktuelles Netzteil:
> ...



Ich denke das Netzteil Düfte reichen, evtl. würde ich es aber tauschen wenn es schon seit Release in betrieb ist. Meine verga 64 lief mit einem e10 400w problemlos, soviel dazu. Die Probleme hier die einige User (mich eingeschlossen) hatten betraf das lc bios.  netzteilprobleme konnten im Nachhinein nicht bestätigt werden.


----------



## kazzig (26. Oktober 2017)

Gibt es theoretisch eine Möglichkeit eine AiO Wasserkühlung auf die Vega 64 zu schnallen oder geht / gibt es das nicht?


----------



## Gurdi (26. Oktober 2017)

kazzig schrieb:


> Gibt es theoretisch eine Möglichkeit eine AiO Wasserkühlung auf die Vega 64 zu schnallen oder geht / gibt es das nicht?



Gibt den Eiswolf für Vega, aber der Preis iss nicht schön....
Alphacool Eiswolf 120 GPX Pro ATI RX Vega M01 - Black | -- NEUE PRODUKTE -- | Shop | Alphacool

Die Destiny Benchmarks sehen ja recht vielversprechend aus für Vega.
Es scheint sich langsam zu bestätigen dass moderne Spiele massiv von der Vega Architektur profitieren.


----------



## blautemple (26. Oktober 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Destiny Benchmarks sehen ja recht vielversprechend aus für Vega.
> Es scheint sich langsam zu bestätigen dass moderne Spiele massiv von der Vega Architektur profitieren.



Da scheint in 1440p bei Nvidia aber auch irgendwas nicht zu stimmen. In Full HD und UHD ist die 1080 schneller als beide Vega und in WQHD sind auf einmal beide Vega schneller


----------



## hugo-03 (26. Oktober 2017)

Wolfenstein 2: The New Colossus im Benchmark - ComputerBase
Vielleicht wird es noch etwas besser mit patch


----------



## Gurdi (27. Oktober 2017)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> Wolfenstein 2: The New Colossus im Benchmark - ComputerBase
> Vielleicht wird es noch etwas besser mit patch



Sieht doch nett aus.die Leistung der Stock 56er ist beeindruckend in Destiny und Wolfenstein.


----------



## slot108 (27. Oktober 2017)

was is am Mittelfeld beeindruckend?


----------



## SolomonGrundy (27. Oktober 2017)

kazzig schrieb:


> Gibt es theoretisch eine Möglichkeit eine AiO Wasserkühlung auf die Vega 64 zu schnallen oder geht / gibt es das nicht?



Gibt da gerade etwas bei Caseking zu Schnäppchenpreis 

King Mod Service Radeon RX Vega Custom Loop, Wasserkuhlung


----------



## Tripleh84 (27. Oktober 2017)

SolomonGrundy schrieb:


> Gibt da gerade etwas bei Caseking zu Schnäppchenpreis
> 
> King Mod Service Radeon RX Vega Custom Loop, Wasserkuhlung




Witzbold... Alphacool Eiswolf 120 GPX Pro AMD RX Vega M01 - Black | Eiswolf | Alphacool | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## SolomonGrundy (28. Oktober 2017)

Ironie kennste? Das es kein ernstgemeinter Vorschlag war sollte jeder normale Mensch daran merken, dass das Set 1000€ Kosten und als ob das nicht reichen würde ist da noch der Smiley, das kann man eigentlich gar nicht flasch verstehen...


----------



## yummycandy (28. Oktober 2017)

Apropos reichen. Reicht nich auch ein single 120er oder 140er Radiator für ne VEGA aus? Betreffs AIO mein ich.


----------



## yummycandy (28. Oktober 2017)

Und schon wieder ein neuer 



> Radeon Software Crimson ReLive Edition 17.10.3 Highlights
> 
> Fixed Issues
> 
> ...


----------



## hugo-03 (28. Oktober 2017)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Apropos reichen. Reicht nich auch ein single 120er oder 140er Radiator für ne VEGA aus? Betreffs AIO mein ich.



naja, dann hast eher mittelmässige werte, also bis so 280mm / 360 mm radi sind die sprünge recht groß, ab dann wird es halt immer weniger


----------



## MfDoom (29. Oktober 2017)

ich habe seit neuem das Problem das Freesync nur noch bei 60hz aktiv ist und die Radeon-Applikation häufig abstürzt.  Treiber neu machen, mit DDU usw. bringt nichts, weiss einer woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## hugo-03 (29. Oktober 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> ich habe seit neuem das Problem das Freesync nur noch bei 60hz aktiv ist und die Radeon-Applikation häufig abstürzt.  Treiber neu machen, mit DDU usw. bringt nichts, weiss einer woran das liegen könnte?



hast du in windows betrieb auch auf 120 / 144 hz gestellt ?


----------



## MfDoom (29. Oktober 2017)

Ja, dann geht freesync aus. Windows stellt aus mir unbekannten gründen die Hz immer wieder auf 60 zurück. Ich nehme an es liegt an den häufigen Abstürzen vo amds grafiktreiber.
Seit neuestem geht freesync aus wenn ich es wieder hochstelle


----------



## Gurdi (29. Oktober 2017)

Treiber haut bei mir auch häufig ab mit dem neuen Betatreiber.
Wer nicht gerade Wolfestein spielt sollte Ihn meiden.


----------



## hugo-03 (30. Oktober 2017)

17.10.3 habe ich jetzt immer Windows Fehler in bf1


----------



## spukisputnik (30. Oktober 2017)

Hallo miteinander

Hier sind ja einige mit dem EK WB RX Vega unterwegs, könnte mir eine/er von euch sagen.
Ob die Gewinde normaler Fittings in den Anschluss Block rein passen oder ob die Gewinde zu lang sind und man so was hier benötigt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für mich sieht das auf den Bildern sehr knapp aus bzw ich kann es nicht richtig einschätzen.Hatte das schon mal so das die Anschlüsse den Rücklauf dicht gemacht hatten.
Ich habe mir die Vega 64 jetzt recht unüberlegt bestellt und bin etwas schockiert das einige wohl trotz starker und guter Netzteile Probleme mit Lastspitzen hatten.
Daher noch eine Frage -> so wie ich das raus gelesen habe passiert das vor allem Leuten die das LC Bios geflasht haben?
Ich habe ein Straight Power 10 800W mit 24A auf den PCIe Anschlüßen, würdet ihr auf zwei Rails verteilen?
Ich möchte die Karte eigentlich under volten und gemächliche 68 FPS mit Free Sync in WQHD in silent geniesen.
(Auch wenn jetzt die Nerds hier die Nase rümpfen.Mir reicht das).
Aber evtl. möchte ich ja doch mal aufdrehen.

Grüße


----------



## RtZk (30. Oktober 2017)

Vielleicht für die die Interesse an einer Vega 64 LC haben Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 64 Liquid Cooling Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland momentan für 580€ zu kaufen, also ein Preissturz um 120€.


----------



## Gurdi (31. Oktober 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Vielleicht für die die Interesse an einer Vega 64 LC haben Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 64 Liquid Cooling Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland momentan für 580€ zu kaufen, also ein Preissturz um 120€.



Das war wohl kein langer Preissturz....


----------



## xzak (31. Oktober 2017)

Hi alles zusammen,

Hab nun meine Vega 64 LC schon einige Wochen und bin nun seit dem Letzten Treiber(17.10.3) auch sehr zufrieden.
Was ich nicht ganz verstehe ist der fakt das ich mit einer kleinen Einstellung den Stromverbrauch senken und die Leistung steigern kann. 
Nach abändern der Letzten P-stats auf 1050 und 1100 bekomm ich gute 10-20% Mehrleistung und verbrauch weniger Strom dadurch kann ich bei der Leistungsgrenze nochmal um 25% mehr strom geben bei gleichen Stromverbrauch wie mit Standard Einstellungen. 

Machen das eure VEGA´s  genauso? 
Weil dann frag ich mich schon wieso das nicht gleich so eingestellt wird.
Abstürze hatte ich noch keine mit den Einstellungen.
Hab ich nur glück bei der Chip Güte oder warum macht AMD das so?


----------



## yummycandy (31. Oktober 2017)

xzak schrieb:


> Hab ich nur glück bei der Chip Güte oder warum macht AMD das so?



Die Chipgüte ist nicht bei allen VEGAs gleich. Da das so ist, muss AMD nen Wert finden, der bei möglichst vielen funktioniert. 

Aber ja, du hast natürlich Glück. Muss aber nicht heißen, daß andere nicht noch bessere oder schlechtere Chips erwischt haben, ok?


----------



## hugo-03 (31. Oktober 2017)

spukisputnik schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander
> 
> Hier sind ja einige mit dem EK WB RX Vega unterwegs, könnte mir eine/er von euch sagen.
> Ob die Gewinde normaler Fittings in den Anschluss Block rein passen oder ob die Gewinde zu lang sind und man so was hier benötigt.
> ...



ich habe zwar den ek-block, aber bin mir nicht sicher was du meinst / was da auf dem foto sein soll ?


----------



## hugo-03 (31. Oktober 2017)

xzak schrieb:


> Hi alles zusammen,
> 
> Hab nun meine Vega 64 LC schon einige Wochen und bin nun seit dem Letzten Treiber(17.10.3) auch sehr zufrieden.
> Was ich nicht ganz verstehe ist der fakt das ich mit einer kleinen Einstellung den Stromverbrauch senken und die Leistung steigern kann.
> ...



ja, so in der art stimmt das schon jeder chip hat seine eigene güte, wobei man halt gucken muss wo jetzt die Änderung herkommen z.B. powertarget oder hitze usw.


----------



## tcq (31. Oktober 2017)

Gibt die Vega 56 jetzt für 399 und die 64 für 499 bei Mindfactory.

Edit: Hab mir gerade die 56 bestellt


----------



## csad2775 (31. Oktober 2017)

Interessant, alles UVP-Preise und kein Mindstar... da was im Busch?^^


----------



## Gurdi (31. Oktober 2017)

Ja die Preise fallen, Caseking hat auch reduziert.


----------



## spukisputnik (31. Oktober 2017)

> ich habe zwar den ek-block, aber bin mir nicht sicher was du meinst / was da auf dem foto sein soll ?


Das ist ein Distanzstück wenn das Gewinde des Anschlusses zu lange für das Innen Gewinde ist. bzw wenn das Anschlussgewinde so lange ist das es den Durchfluss verschließen würde.Dann schiebt man diesen Ring über das Gewinde des Anschlusses.

@ *hugo-03*
Wenn du den Block hast und du keine Distanzringe kennst müssen ja ergo die Anschlüsse passen.

Bezüglich Preise, ich habe gestern eine RX 64 für 549 bestellt und kurz nach der Bestellung sind die Preise gepurzelt erst bei Caseking auf 519,-€, dann gab es die Liquid für ca 1 bis 2 h für 579,.€ und heute Mittag lese ich das Mindfactory nun für die UVP die AMD angegeben hat anbietet.
Könnte gerade . Gewartet auf Vega, gewartet das der Wasserkühler verfügbar ist,gewartet das die Preise fallen......Wäre echt schön wenn es da mal mehr Konkurrenz geben würde.

Grüße


----------



## MfDoom (31. Oktober 2017)

Das ist wirklich Pech


----------



## drstoecker (31. Oktober 2017)

csad2775 schrieb:


> Interessant, alles UVP-Preise und kein Mindstar... da was im Busch?^^


Wenn ich mir jetzt was zusammen spinnen müsste würde ich sagen amd will die Lager leeren. Und wofür? Ich denke die Auszeit von koduri könnte auch was damit zu tun haben.


----------



## spukisputnik (31. Oktober 2017)

Und was könnte da im Busch sein?


----------



## Gurdi (31. Oktober 2017)

Das die Customs kommen, danach verkaufen sich die Refenrezkarten nur noch schlecht.


----------



## hugo-03 (31. Oktober 2017)

spukisputnik schrieb:


> Das ist ein Distanzstück wenn das Gewinde des Anschlusses zu lange für das Innen Gewinde ist. bzw wenn das Anschlussgewinde so lange ist das es den Durchfluss verschließen würde.Dann schiebt man diesen Ring über das Gewinde des Anschlusses.
> 
> @ *hugo-03*
> Wenn du den Block hast und du keine Distanzringe kennst müssen ja ergo die Anschlüsse passen.
> ...



ich habe die genommen, weil damals keine andren 90° Anschlüsse gab und die passen genau 
Bitspower Anschluss Winkel 1/4 Zoll auf 10/8mm - drehbar, matt black


----------



## spukisputnik (31. Oktober 2017)

Das ist ja nett, danke für deine Antwort



> ich habe die genommen, weil damals keine andren 90° Anschlüsse gab und die passen genau
> Bitspower Anschluss Winkel 1/4 Zoll auf 10/8mm - drehbar, matt black



Ich habe genau die gleichen allerdings in Silber und als Fitting also so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also passt.
Grüße


----------



## ATIR290 (31. Oktober 2017)

Der Schlüssel bei der AIR Silver , Black ist das Setzen des HBM auf 1000 Mhz
und zugleich Untervolten,-  nicht nur die GPU selbst.

GPU kommt nicht über 77 Grad
Hot Spot ca. 87 Grad
und eben der HBM 83 bis 84 Grad

Der HBM Speicher zwingt die Air zum extremen Runtertakten, wenn man nicht UnterVoltet!!

Lüfterspeed 2500 bis 2525 Mhz 
und der GPU Takt bleibt konstant bei 1520+ Mhz in etwa.
PowerLimit auf Plus 50%


*@Raff*
Probier exakt dies bitte bei deiner Vega Frontier Edition mit selben Werten!


----------



## ATIR290 (1. November 2017)

HIER nun mal meine Settings:

RX VEGA 64 AIR - GigaByte Silver
Untervolting von GPU und Speicher
HBM ² Speicher OC auf 1000 Mhz

*Sniper Elite 4K   ca. 15 Minuten*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Sniper Elite 4K  - 40 Minuten*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Witcher 3 - 20 Minuten*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2017)

Ich komme bei meiner XFX mit deutlich weniger Spannung aus, versuch doch mal etwas weiter runter zu kommen mit der Spannung.
Mit 1,1V hast du die Karte übrigens auch overvoltet, nicht undervoltet.
Mir reichen für rund 1520Mhz Takt etwa 950-960mv aus, dabei kann ich den Lüfter entspannt auf 2400Umdrehungen laufen lassen.
Bei 920mv und 1460Mhz Takt reichen mir sogar 42% Lüfter.


----------



## ATIR290 (1. November 2017)

Zeige mir doch bitte mal deinen Wattman.
Danke!


----------



## Exedy (1. November 2017)

Welches Tool nutzt ihr aktuell zum undervolten und übertakten ? Oder macht ihr das alles im amd Treiber? 

Und was für ne Spannung sollte ich bei 1000mhz ungefähr aufm HBM Speicher haben ?

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2017)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Zeige mir doch bitte mal deinen Wattman.
> Danke!



Siehe Anhang.


----------



## MfDoom (1. November 2017)

ich mache alles im AMD Treiber, funktioniert ganz gut


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2017)

Exedy schrieb:


> Welches Tool nutzt ihr aktuell zum undervolten und übertakten ? Oder macht ihr das alles im amd Treiber?
> 
> Und was für ne Spannung sollte ich bei 1000mhz ungefähr aufm HBM Speicher haben ?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk



Ja im Moment ist der Wattman noch das einzig vernünftige Tool wo du alles einstellen kannst.
Die Memspannung ist in Wirklichkeit nicht die Memspannung sondern eher ein Taktgeber/Uncore.

Für Werte über 1Ghz auf dem HBM benötigst du dort einen Wert von mindestens 1000. Ab 1000 wird eine Spannungsuntergrenze auf den Core miteingezogen, diese entspricht immer den eingetragenen Wert in mv -50mv.


----------



## chillinmitch (1. November 2017)

OverdriveNtool macht sich aber auch sehr gut. Wurde Ende Oktober aktualisiert.
 Mann kann hier (alle) einzellnen P-States aktivieren und deaktivieren und Profille einstellen.
Hat Vorteile wenn die Instabilität vom Wechsel zwischen den  P-States herrührt. 
Afterburner kann ja nur global +-200mv und im Wattmann kannst du nur P6/P7 einstellen.


----------



## Ralle@ (1. November 2017)

@ATIR290

Also die Temps schon sehr nahe an der Grenze.
Du hast Quasi keine Reserven für Games die die Karte dann mal wirklich auslasten. Wenn in Zukunft die Karte besser ausgelastet wird, taktet die runter oder es kommt zu Instablitäten.


----------



## ATIR290 (1. November 2017)

Nope

Fehlen 5 bis gar 10 Grad bis zum Runtertakten
Und mit HBM auf @Stock 945 Mhz sind nochmals 3 Grad drinn ...

PS: Schwierig wird´ s im Sommer aussehen, da  geb ich allen Recht!


----------



## Tyr-75th- (1. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 
dies kst mein erster Beitrag, daher, falls er hier flasch sein sollte, bitte ich um Verzeihung und Verschiebung.

Nun zu meinem Anliegen mit meiner neuen Sapphire RX Vega 64 mit EK Water Blocks (nachträglich von mir montiert):
Habe die Grafikkarte kurz im Originalzustand unter Luft eingebaut und probiert, wobei sie auch den 3d mark 11 sauber durchlaufen und in Spielen funktioniert hat. Danach auf die Wakü umgerüstet und seit dem bricht der Bench immer ab und die Spiele bleiben hängen (Freeze, Abstürze). Anschließend kommt eine Treiberfehlermeldung (funktioniert nicht mehr, wird neu gestartet, Einstellungen mussten zurückgesetzt werden). Wenn ich die AMD Settings starte wird das Menü nicht angezeigt. Allerdings öffnet sich das Fenster, ist aber durchsichtig (daran zu erkennen, dass mein Hintergrundbild in dem Bereich unscharf wird).
Habe verschiedene Treiber (Amd version 9.3, 10.1 und 10.3 sowie den von Sapphire) ausprobiert.
Beim Benchen (auch ohne OC) geht die karte sofort ans Limit und stürzt auch hier manchmal wie oben beschrieben ab.
Dabei wird sie laut Wattmann max. 35 Grad warm^^
Frage: Woran könnte das liegen?
Kühler flasch montiert? Treiberproblem (wurde egtl immer sauber neu installiert (mit "regedit" einträge löschen)...
Oder Grafikkarte fehlerhaft?
Hoffentlich kann man helfen O_o

Mein System:
I5 4690k, Wakü (Ek Supremancy Evo am Mora 3) @ 4.7 ghz (wurde aber auch schon in Standart gesetzt)
Grafik steht oben (RX Vega 64 Wakü)
16 Gb G.Skill 1600er
750w Seasonic G750
Asrock Extreme4 Z97
1x 128 Gb SSD (Windows 10 64bit)
1x 256 Gb SSD
1x 480 Gb SSD
1x 1 Tb HDD
Creativ X-fi Titanium Pcie Soundkarte
D5 Wasserpumpe
Mora3 Radiator

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## Exedy (1. November 2017)

Tyr-75th- schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> dies kst mein erster Beitrag, daher, falls er hier flasch sein sollte, bitte ich um Verzeihung und Verschiebung.
> 
> Nun zu meinem Anliegen mit meiner neuen Sapphire RX Vega 64 mit EK Water Blocks (nachträglich von mir montiert):
> ...



Schaltet sich der Rechner dann auch komplett aus?

Versuch mal im Treiber Die Spannungen zu reduzieren. Eventuell kommt das Netzteil an seine grenzen.


----------



## Tyr-75th- (1. November 2017)

Nein. Er bleibt sogar noch im Desktop weiter bedienbar. Das Spiel bleibt offen, wird aber nicht mehr angezeigt. Der Sound ist noch da.


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2017)

Die Karte wird einfach instabil. Dadurch stürzt dann der Treiber ab. Das hängt bei dir mit den niedrigen Temperaturen zusammen.
Ich nehme mal an du betreibst die Karte @Stock und hast bisher nur den Umbau gemacht. Durch die extrem niedrige Temperatur taktet die Karte einfach zu hoch, da sich der Boosttakt aus Temp, Spannung und Powerlimit generiert.

Du musst einfach nur manuelle Settings ansetzen so dass die Spannung und der Boosttakt wieder zusammen passen mit der neuen Temp, dann läufts.

Willst du High OC, Balance oder eher ECO Einstellungen?

Für den ersten stabilen Betrieb nutze einfach mal den Wattman und stelle den Coretakt prozentual etwas runter, ich denke 5% sollten für den Anfang reichen. Danaach sollte die Karte eigentlich schon fürs erste stabil laufen.


----------



## Tyr-75th- (1. November 2017)

Habe mich im wattmann etwas versucht, werde das auch gleich alles mal ausprobieren.
Einstellungen bisher waren immer P7 Stat 1200mV mit 1632 Mhz. Hbm 945 Mhz bei 990? mV.
Powertarget gebe ich egtl immer voll (+ 50%).
Habe den Gpu Takt dann auch mal auf 1698 mhz gesetzt, aber immer das gleiche.
Egtl mag ich lieber High OC


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2017)

Bei hohem OC sollte du Werte von 1050-1100 bei der memspannung verwenden, das erhöht die Stabilität.
Es ist übrigens nicht die Memspannung die du damit veränderst, diese ist Konstant bei 1,35V bei einer 64er.


----------



## Tyr-75th- (1. November 2017)

Ok habe jetzt im Wattmann den Coretakt um 8% gesenkt. Damit ist sie einmal nicht mehr abgestürzt.
Aber trotzdem immer wieder.
Teilweise so, dass sich der Treiber wieder herstellte, teilweise nicht.
Ich versteh's einfacht nicht^^


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2017)

Wie hasst du den memtakt eingestellt.


----------



## drstoecker (1. November 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Karte wird einfach instabil. Dadurch stürzt dann der Treiber ab. Das hängt bei dir mit den niedrigen Temperaturen zusammen.
> Ich nehme mal an du betreibst die Karte @Stock und hast bisher nur den Umbau gemacht. Durch die extrem niedrige Temperatur taktet die Karte einfach zu hoch, da sich der Boosttakt aus Temp, Spannung und Powerlimit generiert.
> 
> Du musst einfach nur manuelle Settings ansetzen so dass die Spannung und der Boosttakt wieder zusammen passen mit der neuen Temp, dann läufts.
> ...



Das ist ja interessant, dann dürften ja meine Probleme mit dem lc bios auch daher kommen oder?


----------



## Tyr-75th- (1. November 2017)

So, habe jetzt noch etwas rumgetestet...teilweise taktet die Karte im Desktop hoch auf 1702 Mhz, Verbrauch bleibt aber angeblich niedrig (Termperatur auch) und dann bricht der Treiber trotzdem zusammen.
Der speixhertakt ist Standart bei 945 Mhz und hab alles in 10er Schritten von 1050 bis 1100 mV ausprobiert. Immer das gleiche Ergebnis.


----------



## Noy (2. November 2017)

Argh...
Hoffe dem ist nicht so. Morgen kommt mein Kühler...
Ich bin aber unter Linux unterwegs und hab keine Ahnung wo ich da was einstellen kann.
Benutze den Open source Treiber aus'm mesa-git. Weiß jemand wie es in Linux geht?
Sonst muss ich mit dem Kühlertausch noch warten...


----------



## Gurdi (2. November 2017)

Tyr-75th- schrieb:


> So, habe jetzt noch etwas rumgetestet...teilweise taktet die Karte im Desktop hoch auf 1702 Mhz, Verbrauch bleibt aber angeblich niedrig (Termperatur auch) und dann bricht der Treiber trotzdem zusammen.
> Der speixhertakt ist Standart bei 945 Mhz und hab alles in 10er Schritten von 1050 bis 1100 mV ausprobiert. Immer das gleiche Ergebnis.



Treiberversion?


----------



## Gurdi (2. November 2017)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Das ist ja interessant, dann dürften ja meine Probleme mit dem lc bios auch daher kommen oder?



Das kann sein, Ihr müsst bedenken dass das verändern der Targettemparatur auch den Boostclock beeinflusst. Heißt, stellt Ihr eine niedrige Temperatur als Target ein, dann taktet die karte aggresiver an den eingestellten Wert des Pstates.


----------



## spukisputnik (2. November 2017)

> Weiß jemand wie es in Linux geht?



Auf jeden Fall gibt es keine GUI dafür, dazu musst du die entsprechenden Dateien bearbeiten.
Dabei kommt es dann noch darauf an was für einen Treiber benutzt mesa(AMDGPU) oder amdgpupro.
Es gibt zumindest rudementären Overcloking Suport für Polaris im mesa(AMDGPU) treiber.
Wobei ich den mesa bevorzugen würde.
Allerdings weiss ich nicht wie es mit der VCore aussieht, den darüber kann man nur die Frequenzen anpassen.

Ich bin auch zu 90 Prozent mit Unix unterwegs (Windows nur zum Spielen) und bin mir relativ sicher das der freie Treiber die Karten gut unterstüzt zumindest laut Phoronix. 
Radeon RX Vega On Linux: High-Performance GPUs & Open-Source No Longer An Oxymoron - PhoronixAlso ich bekomme morgen auch meine RX64 mit dem EK WB und mache mir da wenig sorgen das mir die Karte unter Linux Probleme bereitet.
Der Open Source Treiber soll sehr sehr gut schon zum Release funktioniert haben, ich mache mir da eher Sorgen wie es unter Windows aussehen wird.
Kannst ja die Karte erst einmal unter Luft antesten und mit lm-sensors die temps checken.

Grüße


----------



## dbekan96 (2. November 2017)

Versucht mal mit DDU den aktuellen Treiber zu entfernen (abgesicherter Modus) und 17.9.2 zu installieren.
Beim Update auf das Creators + Beta Treiber sowie non Creators + 17.9.2 Nachfolger hatte ich massive Probleme, sodass ich wieder zurück auf mein altes Setup bin.

Übertakten tue ich im Wattman. 
Core
P6: 1675MHz - 1125mv
P7: 1750 - 1150

HBM
P4: 1075 - 1050mv

PT
+50%

Sonst nichts verändert. Vor allem nicht das Temperatur Target. Wieso auch, ändert ja nichts wenn eine Wakü dran ist?

Temps:
Max. 43/45/67/46°C (Core/HBM/Hot Spot/Package via. Infrarot)

In BF 1 bekomme ich so meist  stabile 1735MHz. Teilweise mal 1740 oder 1720MHz dann aber auch stabil und nicht wild schwankend.

Gekühlt wird mit einem EKWB, Wasssr ist ca. 30°C warm.


----------



## Noy (2. November 2017)

Unter Luft läuft die schon ganz anständig. Nur mit dem Update von gestern in Manjaro stürzt Cinnamon immer wieder ab. Bin erstmal zurück auf den älteren damit läuft es. Ist halt 4.12 AMD Staging Kernel. Hoffe ab 4.14/4.15 geht's mit Mainline...
Benutze den Mesa amdgpu also nicht pro (der scheint ja auch schlechter zu sein).
Ich wollte auch erst Dualboot aber bin jetzt doch Linux only. Wenn's sein muss halt wine und ansonsten "No Tux, No bucks". Aber gibt ja ganz nette spiele, z.b Pillars of Eternity gestern im Steamsale entdeckt. Halt nichts womit ich die Vega groß belasten kann... Ist aber auch "nur" eine 56 für 449€  gewesen ...
Chja overclocking will ich ja nicht mal bzw vll das PT anheben, den Rest macht die 56 ja fast selbst. Hab nur keine Lust alles instabil zu bekommen nur weil die Karte "zu kühl" wird unter Wasser...


----------



## Tyr-75th- (2. November 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Treiberversion?



Momentan der 17.10.1
Probiert hatte ich auch den aktuellen 17.10.3 und den von der Sapphire Seite 17.30.1051 (müsste glaube der 17.8.1 sein).
Immer das gleiche Problem...



dbekan96 schrieb:


> Versucht mal mit DDU den aktuellen Treiber zu entfernen (abgesicherter Modus) und 17.9.2 zu installieren.
> Beim Update auf das Creators + Beta Treiber sowie non Creators + 17.9.2 Nachfolger hatte ich massive Probleme, sodass ich wieder zurück auf mein altes Setup bin.
> 
> Übertakten tue ich im Wattman.
> ...



Werde das auch gleich mal ausprobieren...


EDIT: 
So habe den DDU ausgeführt, den Treiber 17.9.2 ausprobiert und immer wieder Treiberchrashs.
Am "Absturzbild" ändert sich nichts.
Glaube langsam, habe doch etwas beim Umbau falsch gemacht^^
Habe auch 20% weniger Powertarget mit 8% Untertaktung eingestellt. Damit ist sie auf maximal 1507 Mhz gekommen, hat aber auch nichts genutzt...
Probiere jetzt nochmal nen kompletten Neuinstall, danach werde ich die Karte wohl nochmal zurück auf Luft bauen und schauen, ob sie da wieder läuft...
Werde das dann hier berichten.


----------



## spukisputnik (2. November 2017)

> Ich wollte auch erst Dualboot aber bin jetzt doch Linux only



Ich könnte da jetzt viel Erzählen, Arch Linux zum spielen ??? Aber das wäre zu sehr OT.
Wie läuft den nun die 56 unter Manjaro Linux? Ich bin mir relativ sicher das die Karte auch unter Wasser keine Probleme macht.
Falls du an den Core&Mem Frequenzen schrauben willst könnte ich dir noch ein tut zukommen lassen.

Grüße


----------



## MfDoom (2. November 2017)

Tyr-75th- schrieb:


> Momentan der 17.10.1
> Probiert hatte ich auch den aktuellen 17.10.3 und den von der Sapphire Seite 17.30.1051 (müsste glaube der 17.8.1 sein).
> Immer das gleiche Problem...
> 
> ...


Hab das gerade auch hinter mir, jetzt läuft's, mit dem aktuellsten betatreiber.

Ddu brachte nichts, nimm das offizielle uninstall tool von amd.
Dann neustarten.
Dann amd ordner auf c\ löschen
Dann einen registry cleaner laufen lassen
Neustarten
Treiber installieren
Zur Sicherheit 2 mal neu starten und eine tote katze über die linke schulter werfen.

Hat bei mir geklappt, jetzt läuft's


----------



## Noy (2. November 2017)

Also bisher alle Linux Native Spiele die ich in Steam habe, laufen ganz gut.
Nur Diablo3 mit playonlinux läuft net, liegt aber eher am Patch 2.6.1...
Die 56 läuft mal noch unter Luft, der Kühler kommt erst heut oder morgen und umbauen kann ich wohl erst am WE.
Ansonsten bin ich ganz zufrieden momentan mit dem 4.12 amd staging mit mesa-git und cinnamon. Da hatte ich zuvor mit der gtx460 und nouveau mehr Probleme.  Auch CPU/RAM und die evo960 und HDD alles sauber direkt erkannt. Hoffe halt noch auf den 4.15er Kernel damit es kein "bastelkernel" mehr ist. Bitte stell mal dein Tut zur Verfügung, vielleicht Brauch ich es ja. Speziell eine PT Anpassung wäre interessant.


----------



## spukisputnik (2. November 2017)

So ich habe jetzt alles hier.

RX Vega 64 und EK WB mit Backplate in Chrom...  .
Das mit dem tut hat hoffentlich noch Zeit, ich werde jetzt erst einmal mein Main System auf Default setzen und die Karte unter Luft ausprobieren.
Sobald das läuft baue ich auf den Wasser Kühler um und werde berichten wie die Karte mit dem mesa unter Ubuntu 16.04 LTS läuft.
Tutorial habe ich bis jetzt nur für Polaris gefunden, ich muss mir erst einmal ansehen wie das mit Vega aussieht und ob das adaptierbar ist.
Denn ich denke Vega ist weit Komplexer wie Polaris vor allem was die PStates angeht.
Außerdem ist das nicht gerade mein Fachgebiet.

Grüße


Habe die Karte jetzt unter Luft , hatte auch erst einmal das Phänomen das mir Wattman abschmierte.
Habe erst einmal einige Läufe mit Furmark im Balanced und Turbo, und damit hatte ich die Karte nicht zum boosten gebracht.
Jetzt einige Durchläufe mit Schatten des Krieges auf Ultra allerdings mit Free Sync an.(das ist meine Zielvorgabe Ultra oder Sehr hoch bei 68fps mit FreeSync).
Und siehe da die Karte bostet auf 1611MHz und konstannt 68fps und 410W für das Geamt System allerdings CPU und RAM @ Stock.
Da geht bestimmt noch einiges mit undervolten.

Ich boote jetzt mal Linux und dann baue ich auf Wasser um. 
Kann mir jemand eine tote Katze leihen??

Grüße


----------



## Tyr-75th- (2. November 2017)

Sooo System neu aufgesetzt, neuester Treiber drauf und untertaktet (laut hw info chip power bei 222w), takt auf 1412 mhz gestellt...ging gefühlt n bisschen länger und dann wieder es gleiche.
Die LEDs (was die auch immer nochmal genau anzeigen sollen) leuchten trotzdem sofort alle..summen tuts jetz auch (Spulenfiepen?).vll passt iwas bei den Spawas nicht.
Ich bau dann noch mal auf luft um und schaue, ob dann wieder alles normal läuft.

Auch wenn der Nachbar jetzt seine Katze sucht, es hat nicht geholfen^^


----------



## Tyr-75th- (2. November 2017)

Doppelpost


----------



## jeez90 (2. November 2017)

XFX teases custom Radeon RX Vega | VideoCardz.com
gesehen?


----------



## Noy (2. November 2017)

Vielleicht gerade OT aber weiß jemand was die Modi 1-9 und Auto beim LLC beim Tomahawk bedeuten? Ist nun llc1 oder llc9 klein? Also "eng" und ist LLC Auto = Off??


Oi die xfx ist aber ne nano nach den Bildern..
Naja Referenz ist für Wakü ja leider ein muss...


----------



## spukisputnik (3. November 2017)

Ich hab das Gefühl hier Betatester zu spielen.

Karte ist doch seit 2 Monaten draussen da müsste echt mehr gehen.
ich habe jetzt bestimmt 1 1/2 h damit zugebracht einigermasene Settings hin zu bekommen.
Die Modi Balanced und Turbo funktionieren ganz OK allerdings ist die VCore viel zu hoch dabei und die Karte bosstet nur bis ca. 1480MHz
Bin jetzt gerade bei -8% und VCore auf 1150, muss mich da jetzt mal an meinen Sweetspot rantasten.
Aber ich habe echt das Gefühl das der Treiber bei der kleinsten unachtsamkeit abstürzt.

Mit was lest ihr den die Temps und andere Daten aus, mein AIDA64 zeigt mir so gut wie nichts der Vega an.

Grüße


----------



## Gurdi (3. November 2017)

HwInfo oder GPU Z sind recht praktikabel.
Ich würde den Boostwert eher manuell eintragen als die Prozentwerte zu nehmen.

Das OC ist in der Tat nicht leicht bei der Karte, so Dinge wie der Uncore sind sehr wichtig, auch das Verhältnis Ram zu Coretakt, Spannung Temp etc.


----------



## yummycandy (3. November 2017)

jeez90 schrieb:


> XFX teases custom Radeon RX Vega | VideoCardz.com
> gesehen?



An der Karte ist etwas auffälliges.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist ein ziemlich kurzes PCB, oder?


----------



## spukisputnik (3. November 2017)

So für heute reichts mir...........

Windows Treiber total zickig, und unter meinem geliebten Unix weder AMDGPU noch AMDGPU Pro.........................
Na ja wenigstens sieht sie ganz gut aus.
Hier ein paar Impresionen vom Einbau.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gute Nacht...................


----------



## jeez90 (3. November 2017)

yummycandy schrieb:


> An der Karte ist etwas auffälliges.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube auch, dass es sich eher um eine Nano handelt - oder am Ende gar um eine Sonderedition der 580. Gtribe scheint die Karte in ihrem neusten Gewinnspiel PC einzubauen.


----------



## Noy (3. November 2017)

Benutzt du auch den AMD staging Kernel?
Ich schick dir heut Nachmittag mal die genauen Versionen die bei mir in Manjaro werkeln. Wie gesagt mit dem letzten Update stürzte bei mir cinnamon auch immer ab??


----------



## yummycandy (3. November 2017)

Wißt ihr, was wir lange nicht mehr hatten? Nen neuen Treiber. 

V 17.11.1

Radeon Software Crimson ReLive Edition 17.11.1 Release Notes



> Call of Duty®: WWII
> Up to 5% faster performance on Radeon™ RX Vega64 (8GB) graphics than with Radeon Software Crimson ReLive Edition 17.10.3 at 2560x1440. (1)
> AMD XConnect™ Technology
> Now supported on Radeon RX Vega56 series graphics products for select eGPU enclosures.
> ...


----------



## yummycandy (3. November 2017)

Haben sie zufällig ihr Treiberteam vergrößert?


----------



## Noname1987 (3. November 2017)

Sagt mal... ist wem aufgefallen, dass bei mindfactory nur noch die powercolor 64 und die lc verfügbar sind? Alle anderen Hersteller und Versionen sind weg. Keine 56 mehr etc.. Dafür gab's jetzt ung ne Woche die 64 zur UVP. Nach Ausverkauf scheint MF diese jedoch ganz rauszunehmen.


----------



## dbekan96 (3. November 2017)

Sonderedition von Polaris mit Vega Zeichen? Von der 580 gibt es bereits ein ähnliches, deutlich unauffälligeres Design. Wäre schön wenn es die 56 bzw 64 Custom von XFX ist. Für eine Nano ist es zu klobig.


----------



## Tyr-75th- (3. November 2017)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Wißt ihr, was wir lange nicht mehr hatten? Nen neuen Treiber.
> 
> V 17.11.1
> 
> Radeon Software Crimson ReLive Edition 17.11.1 Release Notes



Gleich mal probieren, vll bringts ja was^^


----------



## seahawk (3. November 2017)

Nano PCB!


----------



## jeez90 (3. November 2017)

Sie scheint für eine Vega recht kompakt zu sein, von den Connectoren her maxinal eine 56. Da wir noch keine Nano gesehen haben KÖNNTE es die XFX 56 sein. Wurde von XFX auf Reddit geteased. Wenn ich die Kommentare des Authors dort richtig deute wird es jedoch noch mindestens einen Monat dauern bis die Karte kommt.


----------



## Nordbadener (3. November 2017)

Noname1987 schrieb:


> Sagt mal... ist wem aufgefallen, dass bei mindfactory nur noch die powercolor 64 und die lc verfügbar sind? Alle anderen Hersteller und Versionen sind weg. Keine 56 mehr etc.. Dafür gab's jetzt ung ne Woche die 64 zur UVP. Nach Ausverkauf scheint MF diese jedoch ganz rauszunehmen.



Aha? Da kennt sich aber einer aus!
Bei Mindfactory kann sich das alle halbe Stunde ändern. Aktuell gibt es sogar 56ér für 399.- Euro.

Radeon RX VEGA -> Grafikkarten (VGA) -> Hardware | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software


----------



## spukisputnik (3. November 2017)

Also mit dem 17.11.1

erreiche ich eine viel bessere stabilität, und vor allem kann ich jetzt die Leistungsgrenez von -50% bis +50% einstellen.
Ausserdem bostet die Karte damit zumindest bis 1530Mhz........



> Benutzt du auch den AMD staging Kernel?
> Ich schick dir heut Nachmittag mal die genauen Versionen die bei mir in  Manjaro werkeln. Wie gesagt mit dem letzten Update stürzte bei mir  cinnamon auch immer ab??



Kannst du  gerne machen.
Ich muss mal sehen wann ich die Zeit finde das zu fixen, bis dahin weiche ich zum arbeiten auf mein Ultrabook aus.

Grüße


----------



## Gurdi (3. November 2017)

Neuer Treiber bringt keine verbesserte Performance.
Geteste in Superposition, 3D Mark, Prey. TWW2 und Sudden Strike 4.

Der anliegende Takt im Verhältnis zur Spannung ist jedoch etwas höher bei mir jetzt und generell tut der Treiber der Stabilität der Configs ganz gut.


----------



## Noy (3. November 2017)

Also folgendes funktioniert bei mir in Manjaro:

linux-amd-staging 4.12.0.681043.7d2e764e19da-1
linux-amd-staging-headers 4.12.0.681043.7d2e764e19da-1
mhwd-amdgpu 1.2.0-2
opencl-amd 17.30.465504-2
xf86-video-amdgpu-git 352.f6b39bc-1
lib32-mesa-git 97055.109de3
mesa-git 97055.109de3049d-1049d-1

Ob diese beiden dabei gehören bin ich mir gerade nicht sicher (werden zumindest zusammen mit den mesa-git / amd gpu beim Update (welches dann abstürzt) angezeigt):

lib32-llvm-libs-svn 316671-1
llvm-libs-svn 316669-1

Hab gerade gesehen es gibt auch linux-amd-staging-git mit dem 4.13er Kernel. Aber ich warte erstmal noch ab... Angeblich sit ja alles supermit dem 4.15..


----------



## dbekan96 (3. November 2017)

Treiber 17.11.1

Core
P6: 1675MHz - 1125mv
P7: 1750 - 1150

HBM
P4: 1075 - 1050mv

PT
+50%

Stock:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OC:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OC:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OC:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyr-75th- (3. November 2017)

So, nachdem ich jetzt alles durch habe (alte/neue Treiber, Neuinstallation Windows, sämtliche Einstellungen und schlussendlich Rückbau auf den Originallüfter), komme ich zu der Entscheidung, dass die Grafikkarte einen weg hat.
Es ändert sich nichts, Treiberabstürze spätestens nach ca. 5 Minuten.
Am Rest kann es eigentlich nicht liegen, denn sobald ich meine RX480 einbaue, geht alles tadellos.

Bis hierhin, vielen Dank für eure Gedanken und Hilfen!


Hat einer zufällig Erfahrung mit der Kulanz von Mindfactory (wenn man in der letzten Zeit für einen Normalbürger viel Geld dort gelassen hat, da mehrere PCs zusammengeschraubt wurden), da ja das Garantiesiegel an der Grafikkarte aufgemacht wurde?


----------



## Chinaquads (3. November 2017)

Tyr-75th- schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich jetzt alles durch habe (alte/neue Treiber, Neuinstallation Windows, sämtliche Einstellungen und schlussendlich Rückbau auf den Originallüfter), komme ich zu der Entscheidung, dass die Grafikkarte einen weg hat.
> Es ändert sich nichts, Treiberabstürze spätestens nach ca. 5 Minuten.
> Am Rest kann es eigentlich nicht liegen, denn sobald ich meine RX480 einbaue, geht alles tadellos.
> 
> ...


Praktisch hast du keine Garantie mehr. Da sie ja vor dem Umbau funktioniert hat, muss ja was beim Umbau schiefgelaufen sein.

Von welchem Hersteller war die Karte ?

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tyr-75th- (3. November 2017)

Ja das praktisch weiß ich :/ stinkt mir ja selber, dass ich sie vorher wohl zu kurz getestet habe...deswegen die Frage nach der Erfahrung^^
Die Karte ist von Sapphire.


----------



## Chinaquads (3. November 2017)

Sapphire duldet den Kühlerwechsel, solange keine physischen Schäden verursacht werden. Probieren kann man es, wobei das ja schon an Betrug grenzen würde. Ich würde mit offenen Karten spielen.

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (3. November 2017)

Um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen würde ich mal ne Platte mit ner Neuinstallation nehmen und dann nochmal testen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das die Karte freck ist. Haste auch mal das 2te bios getestet?
hab auch diversen Probleme aber meist mit dem lc bios.


----------



## Tyr-75th- (3. November 2017)

Ok, das ist ja schon Mal ein Anfang.  
Verheimlichen will ich auch nichts. Aber es einfach versuchen, da ich hier eine defekte Karte liegen habe, die ich vor 12 Tagen bestellt habe. Eigentlich bin ich auch ein "geübter Schrauber", weswegen ich jetzt einfach mal einen physischen Schaden ausschließe.
Trotzdem Danke!
Werde sie jetzt zu Mindfactory zurücksenden und dann werde ich ja sehen, was passiert.


----------



## Tyr-75th- (3. November 2017)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen würde ich mal ne Platte mit ner Neuinstallation nehmen und dann nochmal testen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das die Karte freck ist. Haste auch mal das 2te bios getestet?
> hab auch diversen Probleme aber meist mit dem lc bios.



Habe ja eine Neuinstallation vorgenommen. Zweites BIOS funktioniert ebenso wie das Erste.


----------



## chillinmitch (3. November 2017)

Währe mir neu wenn Sapphire Kühlerwechsel bei Vega duldet, ich weiss nur das XFX und MSI da etwas kulanter sind.


----------



## drstoecker (3. November 2017)

Ggf den Support von Saphire mal anschreiben. 
netzteil kannste auch ausschließen? Im anderen System mal getestet?


----------



## Tyr-75th- (3. November 2017)

Ja das Netzteil wurde ausgeschlossen, lief in einem andern Rechner. Genauso wie der Ram. Und, wie gesagt, sobald ich die RX 480 reinbaue, funktioniert auch wieder alles tadellos.


----------



## Gurdi (4. November 2017)

Ich vermute auch dass deine Karte defekt ist wenn alle Lösungsansätze bis hierhin nichts gebracht haben. Denkbar wäre noch ein Temp. HotSpot durch den Umbau, aber sonst fällt mir nichts mehr ein.
Du könntest auch noch versuchen ein andere Bios auf die Karte zu flashen. Einen versuch wäre es Wert.


----------



## Chinaquads (4. November 2017)

chillinmitch schrieb:


> Währe mir neu wenn Sapphire Kühlerwechsel bei Vega duldet, ich weiss nur das XFX und MSI da etwas kulanter sind.


Grafikkarten: Garantiebedingungen von Abwicklung bis Kuhlerwechsel - ComputerBase

Hier steht, das es geduldet wird.

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (4. November 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich vermute auch dass deine Karte defekt ist wenn alle Lösungsansätze bis hierhin nichts gebracht haben. Denkbar wäre noch ein Temp. HotSpot durch den Umbau, aber sonst fällt mir nichts mehr ein.
> Du könntest auch noch versuchen ein andere Bios auf die Karte zu flashen. Einen versuch wäre es Wert.


Der te hat ja den Luftkühler wieder verbaut, daher entfällt die Temp Option.


----------



## Gurdi (4. November 2017)

Ah, ok hatte ich überlesen.Sry.


----------



## Noy (4. November 2017)

Gemoldeter oder ungemoldeter Interposer?
Hab vor dem Umbau auch noch etwas Angst... Hoffe auf einen gemoldeten bei meiner MSI 56 scheint ja reines Glücksspiel zu sein, also meine 64er und 56er gibt's ja in beiden Varianten.
Oder gibt es überhaupt noch ungemoldete?
Vielleicht hat ja AMD reagiert und moldet alles neuere. 
Wie ist die Erfahrung der anderen Wakü Umbauer? Gibt's Probleme mit den Höhen bei EKWB? Sind die eigentlich mit 4 oder 6 Schrauben über dem Die fest? Und sollte man die dünnflüssiger TIM die beiliegt nehmen oder kann ich auch mein "gutes" Makergel nehmen?


----------



## Tyr-75th- (4. November 2017)

Also auch der Temphotspot wurde laut gpu-z,wattmann (habe auch immer hwinfo angelassen),weiß nicht mehr wos angezeigt wurde, aber dass er nicht sonderlich heiß war.
Daher denke ich Kühler war richtig montiert.
Zudem ergaben die Mitschriebe durch hwinfo,dass es eine Auslastungsspitze gab (z.b. eingestellt 1202Mhz bei 14xx Mhz und 1.11x mV (genau weiß ichs grad nicht) und dann zack, Absturz.
Vom Flashen bei Grakas habe ich nicht so die Ahnung, müsste mich da erst mal einlesen. Und nicht,dass es dann mit der Sicherung nicht hin und ich eine 'zerflashte' und auseinandergeschraubte (Garantie) Karte zurücksende


----------



## Tyr-75th- (4. November 2017)

Noy schrieb:


> Gemoldeter oder ungemoldeter Interposer?
> Hab vor dem Umbau auch noch etwas Angst... Hoffe auf einen gemoldeten bei meiner MSI 56 scheint ja reines Glücksspiel zu sein, also meine 64er und 56er gibt's ja in beiden Varianten.
> Oder gibt es überhaupt noch ungemoldete?
> Vielleicht hat ja AMD reagiert und moldet alles neuere.
> Wie ist die Erfahrung der anderen Wakü Umbauer? Gibt's Probleme mit den Höhen bei EKWB? Sind die eigentlich mit 4 oder 6 Schrauben über dem Die fest? Und sollte man die dünnflüssiger TIM die beiliegt nehmen oder kann ich auch mein "gutes" Makergel nehmen?



Ich habe inzwischen die Arctic Mx-2 und die Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut darauf ausprobiert. Laufen beide sehr kühl. Bin nicht über die 35° Marke gekommen. Hotspott müsste ich nochmal nachsehn.


----------



## chillinmitch (4. November 2017)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Grafikkarten: Garantiebedingungen von Abwicklung bis Kuhlerwechsel - ComputerBase
> 
> Hier steht, das es geduldet wird.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk



Mann sollte nicht immer diese Tabelle posten, das führt nur zu Fehlinterpretationen.
Seit Vega hat sich das halt etwas geändert, ich emphele sich immer mit dem Hersteller in Verbindung zu setzen und selbst nachzufragen.
Das habe ich auch so gemacht, bei Sapphire, XFX und MSI. Hier die Antworten:

Sapphire -
Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,
jegliche Manipulation oder Modifikation der Karte bringt leider die Gewährleistung und die Garantie zum erlöschen.
mit freundlichen Grüßen Ihr Sapphire Team Deutschland

MSI-
vielen Danke für Ihrer Anfrage.
Sie können bei Grafikkarten denn Lüfter oder Kühler Tauschen. Dieser muss jedoch die gleiche oder eine Besser Leistung besitzen.
Sofern beim Umbau nichts beschädigt wird, bleibt die Garantie der Karte erhalten. 
Sollte jedoch ein Fehler an der Karte auftreten, müssten Sie für eine  Garantieabwicklung über den Händler den Original Zustand der Karte  wieder herstellen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr MSI Tech. Support Team

XFX-
"If you replace the cooler, the reseller will refuse to support.
Then, you will need to send the card to us directly when you need RMA.
It would cost you money on shipping to netherlands and tax in return from Hong Kong.
Therefore, I suggest you to do so after the reseller's cover is gone or get an approval from the reseller.
Best regards


----------



## Noy (4. November 2017)

Und aus dem Grund hab ich MSI gekauft...
Und falls etwas nicht läuft wird die zurückgebaut. Ggf mit neuem Schraubenlack...
Und Garantiesiegel vorsichtig mit Fön und Scalpel abheben.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (4. November 2017)

Die Antwort von MSI ist ein absolutes Armutszeugnis.


----------



## spukisputnik (4. November 2017)

Könnt ihr bitte mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen.......

Ich würde die Karte wieder auf Luft umbauen und einsenden, der Hersteller kann dann immer noch entscheiden ob die Karte durch eigenverschulden beschädigt wurde.
Ich würde das auch nicht groß erwähnen das du den Kühler entfernt hast.
Man muss ja keine schlafenden Hunde wecken.
Und wie so soll das sach gemäße anbringen eines anderen Kühlers die Garantie bzw. die Gewährleistung aufheben.
Die können was weiß ich in Ihre Garantie Bestimmungen schreiben so lange die Karte nicht durch eigen verschulden beschädigt wurde..............
Dein Auto verliert ja auch nicht die Garantie wenn du andere Felgen anbringst, solange die Felgen für das Fahrzeug passend sind.

Grüße


----------



## Noy (4. November 2017)

Die Leute die hier schon umgebaut haben, wie habt ihr festgestellt dass ihr die Scheiben beim EKWB nicht weiter anziehen solltet? Oder ist hier immer genug Spielraum? Also die ungemoldeten sind ja 0.1mm höher. Hab keine Lust mein Die zu zerquetschen falls ich keine gemoldete habe. Passen die Abstände beim Kühler auf beide Varianten??


----------



## Chinaquads (4. November 2017)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Die Antwort von MSI ist ein absolutes Armutszeugnis.


Inwiefern ? Ist doch toll, das die Garantie erhalten bleibt, auch wenn du den Kühler gewechselt hast.

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Noname1987 (4. November 2017)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Inwiefern ? Ist doch toll, das die Garantie erhalten bleibt, auch wenn du den Kühler gewechselt hast.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk



Sehe ich auch so die Antwort weist nur auf Kosten hin


----------



## Chinaquads (4. November 2017)

spukisputnik schrieb:


> ...
> Dein Auto verliert ja auch nicht die Garantie wenn du andere Felgen anbringst, solange die Felgen für das Fahrzeug passend sind.
> 
> Grüße



Naja, wenn du die Schrauben der Felgen nicht richtig anziehst, hast du auch keine Garantie mehr auf das Auto.  So verhält sich das auch bei gpus


Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## spukisputnik (4. November 2017)

> Die Leute die hier schon umgebaut haben, wie habt ihr festgestellt dass  ihr die Scheiben beim EKWB nicht weiter anziehen solltet? Oder ist hier  immer genug Spielraum? Also die ungemoldeten sind ja 0.1mm höher. Hab  keine Lust mein Die zu zerquetschen falls ich keine gemoldete habe.  Passen die Abstände beim Kühler auf beide Varianten??


"ACHTUNG"
Du musst aufpassen bei dem Block sind einige schrauben dabei die du nicht benötigst.
Außerdem sind 16x M2,5 x 4 dabei die sind für den Block und dann noch mal 6 x M2,5 x 6 die sind für die Backplate.(Egal ob die EKWB oder die Originale)
Wenn du die 6 x M2,5 x6 für den Block benutzt kann es sein das die Gewinde brechen.

Grüße


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (4. November 2017)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Inwiefern ? Ist doch toll, das die Garantie erhalten bleibt, auch wenn du den Kühler gewechselt hast.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk



Inhaltlich ok. Nur WIE das geschrieben wurde...


----------



## Gurdi (4. November 2017)

Tyr-75th- schrieb:


> Also auch der Temphotspot wurde laut gpu-z,wattmann (habe auch immer hwinfo angelassen),weiß nicht mehr wos angezeigt wurde, aber dass er nicht sonderlich heiß war.
> Daher denke ich Kühler war richtig montiert.
> Zudem ergaben die Mitschriebe durch hwinfo,dass es eine Auslastungsspitze gab (z.b. eingestellt 1202Mhz bei 14xx Mhz und 1.11x mV (genau weiß ichs grad nicht) und dann zack, Absturz.
> Vom Flashen bei Grakas habe ich nicht so die Ahnung, müsste mich da erst mal einlesen. Und nicht,dass es dann mit der Sicherung nicht hin und ich eine 'zerflashte' und auseinandergeschraubte (Garantie) Karte zurücksende ��



Das ist ein typisches Verhalten für instabilität, insbesondere beim Speicher. Takte diesen doch mal bitte massiv runter.


----------



## Tyr-75th- (4. November 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das ist ein typisches Verhalten für instabilität, insbesondere beim Speicher. Takte diesen doch mal bitte massiv runter.



Ok, dann nur kurze eine kurze frage, was ist für dich ca. massiv?
Werde das morgen testen...

An die Schraubenfragen: ich habe die Sapphire Backplate wieder mit dem EK schrauben verschraubt. Alles noch heile. Beim Luftkühler wieder die Originalen verwendet und die ziehen noch wundeebar an.


----------



## spukisputnik (4. November 2017)

> An die Schraubenfragen: ich habe die Sapphire Backplate wieder mit dem  EK schrauben verschraubt. Alles noch heile. Beim Luftkühler wieder die  Originalen verwendet und die ziehen noch wundeebar an



Das passt, ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen das es  unterschiedlich lange schrauben gibt und wenn man die längeren zum befestigen des wasserbloks nutzt, das kann nicht funktionieren, den dadurch würde der Kühler nicht richtig an gepresst.

Grüße


----------



## drstoecker (4. November 2017)

spukisputnik schrieb:


> Das passt, ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen das es  unterschiedlich lange schrauben gibt und wenn man die längeren zum befestigen des wasserbloks nutzt, das kann nicht funktionieren, den dadurch würde der Kühler nicht richtig an gepresst.
> 
> Grüße


Eigentlich ist das aber sehr gut beschrieben, man muss sich nur die unterschiedlichen Schrauben passend legen dann kann eigtl nix schiefgehen, eigentlich.


----------



## Noy (4. November 2017)

Und das mit den verschiedenen hohen Interposer passt auch beim Kühler??
Also 0,1mm ist schon viel... Nicht das ich das die zerquetsche (vorausgesetzt hab eine ungemoldete)...


----------



## Gurdi (5. November 2017)

Tyr-75th- schrieb:


> Ok, dann nur kurze eine kurze frage, was ist für dich ca. massiv?
> Werde das morgen testen...
> 
> An die Schraubenfragen: ich habe die Sapphire Backplate wieder mit dem EK schrauben verschraubt. Alles noch heile. Beim Luftkühler wieder die Originalen verwendet und die ziehen noch wundeebar an.



Mach mal 800Mhz als Taktrate zum testen.


----------



## drstoecker (5. November 2017)

Noy schrieb:


> Und das mit den verschiedenen hohen Interposer passt auch beim Kühler??
> Also 0,1mm ist schon viel... Nicht das ich das die zerquetsche (vorausgesetzt hab eine ungemoldete)...


 Ich glaub das ja immer noch nicht das es da Unterschiede gibt, ich weis auch von keinem User bei dem das so war. Ich glaube einfach da wollte sich jemand wichtig machen mit der Meldung.


----------



## ATIR290 (5. November 2017)

Jeff Kampman auf Twitter: "More on this tomorrow but RX Vega performance has improved markedly since launch. Glad to see these cards getting continued polish."


----------



## Ralle@ (6. November 2017)

Was für Potenzielle AMD nicht so toll ist, heuer wird es keine Custom Karten mehr geben.
Wie ich darauf komme? Es ist nichts angekündigt und Shipping dauert meist so 6 Wochen, ergo werden viele die warten leer ausgehen und oder zu Nvidia greifen.
Da kann ich AMD überhaupt nicht verstehen, für mich scheint es so als wolle man bei AMD Vega aussitzen und so schnell wie möglich vergessen.


----------



## Gurdi (6. November 2017)

Ja so wirklich verstehen tut die aktuelle Situation eigentlich keiner. Vorm Weihnachtsgeschäft sollte man langsam aber sicher mal aus dem Arsch kommen.


----------



## hugo-03 (6. November 2017)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Was für Potenzielle AMD nicht so toll ist, heuer wird es keine Custom Karten mehr geben.
> Wie ich darauf komme? Es ist nichts angekündigt und Shipping dauert meist so 6 Wochen, ergo werden viele die warten leer ausgehen und oder zu Nvidia greifen.
> Da kann ich AMD überhaupt nicht verstehen, für mich scheint es so als wolle man bei AMD Vega aussitzen und so schnell wie möglich vergessen.



angeblich soll doch apple alles verbrauchen ? Vega-Nachfolger Navi: AMD soll sich fur TSMCs 7 nm entschieden haben


----------



## Tyr-75th- (6. November 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mach mal 800Mhz als Taktrate zum testen.



So habe das nun jetzt auch nochmal getestet. Mit beiden Bios...immer noch das gleiche, daher gehe ich nun davon aus,dass sie einen Schuss wrg hat.

Grüße


----------



## Gurdi (6. November 2017)

Tyr-75th- schrieb:


> So habe das nun jetzt auch nochmal getestet. Mit beiden Bios...immer noch das gleiche, daher gehe ich nun davon aus,dass sie einen Schuss wrg hat.
> 
> Grüße



Ja, die Karte wird defekt sein dann.


----------



## Noy (6. November 2017)

So mein Kühler ist da...
Hab aber tierisch schiss vorm Umbau wegen unmolded/molded... 
Muss mal schauen wann ich viel Ruhe/Zeit hab zum umbauen... Muss ja leider dann schon wieder meine Wakü ausleeren....


----------



## Tyr-75th- (6. November 2017)

Warum denn leeren, gibt ja auch schlauchklemmen?!


----------



## hugo-03 (6. November 2017)

Tyr-75th- schrieb:


> Warum denn leeren, gibt ja auch schlauchklemmen?!



vielleicht ist das wasser alt


----------



## Noy (6. November 2017)

Ne die Verschlauchung ist noch nicht final.. Muss hier und da noch etwas kürzen/gegen einen längeren tauschen usw.
Außerdem war ich der Meinung so einen DDC Liang Schwamm wäre ja ganz gut zum filtern im AGB... Leider schwimmt der aber oben drauf. Und den bekomme ich nur raus indem ich den AGB aufmache also komplett... Und der ist dicht weil die Glasröhre oben und unten auf einen Dichtring gepresst wird... War mir damals zum Glück früh genug eingefallen... Wollte den AGB aufmachen obwohl der randvoll war...


----------



## spukisputnik (6. November 2017)

Ich kann wieder mal das Powerlimit nicht verstellen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem zeigt mir der Treiber immer komische Speichertaktraten an ..-5290065MHz???
Und der Treiber stürzt gerne ab vor allem wenn ich das Fenster skalieren will.................
Hat von euch einer eine Idee dazu?

Grüße


----------



## Gurdi (6. November 2017)

spukisputnik schrieb:


> Ich kann wieder mal das Powerlimit nicht verstellen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm noch nie gehabt.
Was ich weiss ist dass wenn der Radeontreiber einmal abstürzt man dass Powerlimit zwar verstellen kann, diese Änderung aber nicht angenommen wird.Muss man erst neustarten, aber bei dir wird ja richtiger Unsinn angezeigt. Hast du noch den betatreiber drauf?Der war nämlich ne Katastrophe.


----------



## spukisputnik (6. November 2017)

Der Treiber ist eine Katastrophe..

Ich habe den 17.11.1 also den aktuelsten, es ist halt echt langweilig ich kann nur die Standard Profile Powersave,Balanced,Turbo nutzen.
Sobald ich selber hand anlegen will wird das System instabil bzw. der Treiber.

Grüße


----------



## moreply (6. November 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hmm noch nie gehabt.
> Was ich weiss ist dass wenn der Radeontreiber einmal abstürzt man dass Powerlimit zwar verstellen kann, diese Änderung aber nicht angenommen wird.Muss man erst neustarten, aber bei dir wird ja richtiger Unsinn angezeigt. Hast du noch den betatreiber drauf?Der war nämlich ne Katastrophe.



Meine GPU bleibt nach jeder Belastung bei 100% stehen. Toll oder ?


----------



## spukisputnik (6. November 2017)

Man man

Jetzt ging gerade gar nichts mehr, konnte zwar veränderungen vornehmen aber der Treiber hat nicht gespeichert.
Konnte also  auch nicht mehr das Profil ändern, was ist da nur los.
Habe den Treiber nun runtergeschmissen und sauber neu installiert, ich lasse jetzt mal das Balanced aktiv, den damit habe ich ganz gute ergebnisse im Zusammen spiel mit Free Sync.

Grüße


----------



## evilkniefel (7. November 2017)

Hallihallo. Meine Saphire Limited Edition ist grade aufm Weg zu mir und ich hab bereits versucht mich ein wenig zu belesen, welche Einstellungen ideal für die Vega 64 Air sind. Bin da aber nicht sehr weit gekommen. Tendiere momentan zum PowerSave Modus, nach der Lektüre eines ComputerBase Artikels. Befürchte aber, dass dort dann viel Leistung brach liegt? Vielleicht mögt ihr mich ja aufklären welche Möglichkeiten ich bei der Vega 64 ohne Umbau habe. LG


----------



## hugo-03 (7. November 2017)

spukisputnik schrieb:


> Der Treiber ist eine Katastrophe..
> 
> Ich habe den 17.11.1 also den aktuelsten, es ist halt echt langweilig ich kann nur die Standard Profile Powersave,Balanced,Turbo nutzen.
> Sobald ich selber hand anlegen will wird das System instabil bzw. der Treiber.
> ...



bei mir laufen bf1 und sniper elite 4 mit ultra settings auf 1440p ohne probleme


----------



## Gurdi (7. November 2017)

evilkniefel schrieb:


> Hallihallo. Meine Saphire Limited Edition ist grade aufm Weg zu mir und ich hab bereits versucht mich ein wenig zu belesen, welche Einstellungen ideal für die Vega 64 Air sind. Bin da aber nicht sehr weit gekommen. Tendiere momentan zum PowerSave Modus, nach der Lektüre eines ComputerBase Artikels. Befürchte aber, dass dort dann viel Leistung brach liegt? Vielleicht mögt ihr mich ja aufklären welche Möglichkeiten ich bei der Vega 64 ohne Umbau habe. LG



Schau mal im OC Thread, ich hab da einen Build für ne 56drin und für die 64er.


----------



## L0ki_GER (7. November 2017)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

hab seit gestern auch eine Vega 56 Costum, leider noch ohne Wasser.


@*spukisputnik*: Die Probleme habe ich leider auch mit dem neuesten Treiber, nach bissl lesen, hab ich bei "Knowen Issues" auf der AMD Seite zu dem Treiber, folgendes gefunden.

_Resizing the Radeon Settings window may cause the user interface to stutter or exhibit corruption temporarily.
_
_Unstable Radeon WattMan profiles may not be restored to default after a system hang._



Grüße


----------



## spukisputnik (7. November 2017)

> bei mir laufen bf1 und sniper elite 4 mit ultra settings auf 1440p ohne probleme



Bei mir laufen auch alle Spiele vor allem die aktuellen alla "Assassins Creed Origin","Hob"."Schatten des Krieges" usw super. Genau das was ich bezahlt habe 38 bis 68 Fps in WQHD im Balanced Profil, doch würde ich gerne noch ein bischen Optimieren sprich ein bischen UV und evtl. Takt und Leistung. Doch sobald ich das Custom Profil aktiviere bekomme ich die bekannten Probleme.Da konnte ich bei meiner Furry X noch schön die Leistung über die VCore drosseln.<Was mir ausserdem aufgefallen ist die Vega lastet meine CPU weit besser aus als die Fury X, mit der Furry X hatte ich bei 4.4GHz des I7 ca 50° bi 59° C.<Mit der Furry X hatte ich kurzzeitig 68° bis 70°, zum Glück hat mein 5820k noch Potential und ich konnte die Offset Spannung noch mal um 0,02V senken und das reicht um die Temps wieder +/- 60° zu drücken.
Grüße



> @*spukisputnik*:  Die Probleme habe ich leider auch mit dem neuesten Treiber, nach bissl  lesen, hab ich bei "Knowen Issues" auf der AMD Seite zu dem Treiber,  folgendes gefunden.



Ja es beschreibt das Problem bietet aber keine Lösung, ich hoffe das noch stabilere Releases kommen.
Ausserdem denke ich das die Vega noch mal 5-10% mit beserem Treiber zulegen könnte.
Die Karte läuft noch nicht rund.evtl. wäre die 56er doch das bessere Paket gewesen.

Grüße


----------



## hugo-03 (7. November 2017)

Vielleicht hilft dir ccleaner teilweise findet der was im reg und dann gehtbesvso etwas hatte ich bei meiner 390x auch gehabt (wegen wattman)


----------



## spukisputnik (7. November 2017)

> Vielleicht hilft dir ccleaner teilweise findet der was im reg und dann  gehtbesvso etwas hatte ich bei meiner 390x auch gehabt (wegen wattman)



Mit CCleaner lasse ich bei einer clean Install immer die Registry nach Fehlern suchen und im Anschluss säubern bzw. beheben.
Ist es das was du damit meintest?

Grüße


----------



## Noy (7. November 2017)

Es ist vollbracht...
Und ich habe noch niemals so Adrenalinschübe bei einer Kühlerdemontage / Montage gehabt..
Also es war eine Taiwanesische Vega56 gemoldet. Aber ich hab mit Fön und spitzer Pinzette auch das Garantiesiegel relativ komplett abbekommen.
Habe nun mal UNIGINE Superposition laufen lassen und meine Graka pendelt so um 40°C und meine CPU die halt in der Verschlauchung direkt dahinter liegt so um 30°C zumindest wenn ich bei xsensors 20°C abziehen muss (was auch hinkommen kann).
Bei 1080p HIGH bekomme ich nun 6944 Punkte. Ich habe noch einen alten Lauf unter Luft gespeichert, weiß aber gerade nicht wie ich alte Results anzeigen lassen kann. Weiß es jemand?


----------



## ATIR290 (8. November 2017)

Mann oh Mann
Keine Rosigen Aussichten,- Echt schade!

Koduri ist nicht mehr AMD Radeon Group Manager:

Raja Koduri leaves AMD | VideoCardz.com


----------



## spukisputnik (8. November 2017)

> Es ist vollbracht...



Dann gratuliere ich mal zum Umbau und sage "Herzlich Willkommen" im Elitären Club der RX Vega Wasserkühlungs Enthusiasten. 

Grüße


----------



## hugo-03 (8. November 2017)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Mann oh Mann
> Keine Rosigen Aussichten,- Echt schade!
> 
> Koduri ist nicht mehr AMD Radeon Group Manager:
> ...



keine ahnung was man davon halten soll, aber ich denke das vega nicht das ist was es hätte werden sollen, bis auf wolfenstein was sehr gut auf AMD angepasst ist, ist die leistung ja nicht der hammer (wenn man bedenkt das technisch der abstand zur 1080ti nicht so groß ist)


----------



## Oi!Olli (8. November 2017)

Selbst bei Wolfenstein ist die Leistung durchwachsen. In den meisten Fällen auch nur knapp über dem Niveau der 1070 bzw 1080.


----------



## hugo-03 (8. November 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Selbst bei Wolfenstein ist die Leistung durchwachsen. In den meisten Fällen auch nur knapp über dem Niveau der 1070 bzw 1080.



das scheint ja irgendwie mit dem etwas treiber nicht zu stimmen Wolfenstein 2: The New Colossus im Benchmark (Seite 2) - ComputerBase
im den meisten fällen ist wohl die rx 64 klar vor der 1080


----------



## ArktosFFM (8. November 2017)

Ich rutsch einfach mal dazwischen .
Ich habe mir  die aktuellen WQHD-Benchmarks zur V56 und V64 in der aktuellen PCGH angeschaut.
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass V56 in Prey, Dirt 4, Doom  ganz gut performt. Es sind zwar
keine FPS-Senstationen aber mir würde die Leistung genügen. Ich verwende zur Zeit eine GTX 1050 TI (übrigens ganz zufrieden damit).
Auf YTube ist mir auch ein Video in Erinnerung, das die gute Performance zudem
in aktuellen dx12 Games bestätigen soll (Hitman dx 12, Deus EX dx12, The Division dx 12, Warhammer dx, 12)  - YouTube.
Zum Punkt:
Ich würde mir gern zum Weihnachtsgeschäft eine V56 zulegen und würde gern  wissen, ob in 2017 noch
 Custom-Lösungen für die V56 erscheinen? Wie ist der Stand der Dinge zu den Custom-Karten?


----------



## hugo-03 (8. November 2017)

ArktosFFM schrieb:


> Ich rutsch einfach mal dazwischen .
> Ich habe mir  die aktuellen WQHD-Benchmarks zur V56 und V64 in der aktuellen PCGH angeschaut.
> Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass V56 in Prey, Dirt 4, Doom  ganz gut performt. Es sind zwar
> keine FPS-Senstationen aber mir würde die Leistung genügen. Ich verwende zur Zeit eine GTX 1050 TI (übrigens ganz zufrieden damit).
> ...



das kann niemand sagen, eigentlich sollten die schon alle da sein.


----------



## ArktosFFM (8. November 2017)

ok, danke


----------



## chillinmitch (8. November 2017)

Ich glaube nicht das der Custom Zug wirklich abgefahren ist, wie oft behauptet wird , dieses Zitat von Don aus dem Luxx macht Hoffnung:

,,Mir ist heute zugetragen worden, dass in zwei Wochen ein weiterer  Exklusivpartner von AMD eine Radeon RX Vega 56 im Custom-Design  vorstellen wird. 
Verfügbar sein wird die Karte aber erst Anfang  Dezember. Wir werden ein frühes Sample (wohl noch vor Verfügbarkeit)  bekommen.
Es tut sich also so langsam etwas ...''


----------



## csad2775 (9. November 2017)

Preise scheinen sich doch zu stabilisieren. Die "Aktion UVP" lief ja anscheinend Sonntag aus, aber trotzdem verkauft Mindfactory weiterhin zum UVP. Da ja im Luxx-Forum steht, dass ein weiterer Partner in den Startlöchern ist, bin ich gespannt wer... schätz mal Powercolor... ^^


----------



## seahawk (9. November 2017)

Mit dem Treiber der alle Feature freischaltet kommen auch die Customs  - keine Sorge. Und das wird ein recht epischer Launch, die das Kräfteverhältnis massiv verändern wird.


----------



## Noy (9. November 2017)

Soviel zu dem Thema:
Intel announces new Core and Visual Computing Group to be led by Raja Koduri - VideoCardz.com
So schlecht kann Vega also nicht sein...Sonst hätte Intel wohl eher kein Interesse...


----------



## Ralle@ (9. November 2017)

Schlecht IST Vega auch nicht.
Der Launch war halt schlecht, wie schon bei Hawaii und Fiji. Wäre bei Vega am Anfang schon gute Treiber und Custom Karten erhältlich gewesen, hätte AMD viel mehr Karten absetzen können (sofern es die Fertigung hergegeben hätte). Der Hype war am Anfang groß, als der weg war blieben die Karten liegen, viele Händler nahmen schon paar Vega Karten aus dem Sortiment und jetzt regelt es AMD über den Preis, was ich schade finde und Vega auch nicht verdient hat.


----------



## dbekan96 (9. November 2017)

Wenn man mal schaut wo Vega und HBM überall zum Einsatz kommen zeigt sich doch das das Konzept aufgeht. Der Launch und die Verzögerung die immer noch anhält sind halt miserabel. Die Verkaufszahlen auf MF (wenn denn mal alle Karten gelistet sind) sind auch alles andere als schlecht. 870 XFX Vega 64, über 600 64er von Sapphire.. Und das für Ref. Versionen. Dann Intel, Apple, Microsoft, Sony die die Chips nachfragen. 
Hoffentlich spülen Ryzen, Raven Ridge, der Intel Deal und Mining genug Geld in die Kasse damit wieder Investiert werden kann. Interesse habe ich wahrscheinlich beim Navi Nachfolger.


----------



## drstoecker (9. November 2017)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Schlecht IST Vega auch nicht.
> Der Launch war halt schlecht, wie schon bei Hawaii und Fiji. Wäre bei Vega am Anfang schon gute Treiber und Custom Karten erhältlich gewesen, hätte AMD viel mehr Karten absetzen können (sofern es die Fertigung hergegeben hätte). Der Hype war am Anfang groß, als der weg war blieben die Karten liegen, viele Händler nahmen schon paar Vega Karten aus dem Sortiment und jetzt regelt es AMD über den Preis, was ich schade finde und Vega auch nicht verdient hat.


Nö ich glaube kaum das die Karten aus dem Sortiment genommen wurden auch nicht mangels Nachfrage ,auch das die Preise etwas gesunken sind wird wohl dem Radeon Pack geschuldet sein.


----------



## Sharijan (9. November 2017)

Würdet ihr von ner 980ti auf ne Vega 64 wechseln wenn ihr nen 1440p Freesync Monitor hättet?
Spielt hier jemand zufällig PUBG und kann mir sagen wieviel FPS man bei mittleren Details mit ner Vega 64 bei WQHD hat?


----------



## RtZk (9. November 2017)

Sharijan schrieb:


> Würdet ihr von ner 980ti auf ne Vega 64 wechseln wenn ihr nen 1440p Freesync Monitor hättet?
> Spielt hier jemand zufällig PUBG und kann mir sagen wieviel FPS man bei mittleren Details mit ner Vega 64 bei WQHD hat?



Als kleiner Anhaltspunkt, eine 980 ti ist so gut wie eine 1070 eine 1070 ist auf dem Niveau einer Vega 56 und eine Vega 64 ist nichts anderes als eine übertaktete Vega 56, sprich im Normalfall ist der Wechsel absolut nicht sinnvoll, außer du findest Free Sync so wichtig. Der einzige Wechsel der "Sinn" machen würde wäre der zu einer 1080 ti , da erst diese einen wirklichen Sprung gegenüber der 980 ti darstellt.


----------



## Ernie12345 (9. November 2017)

naja bei wqhd hat die 980ti nicht mehr viel zu sagen gegen eine vega 64


----------



## Venom89 (9. November 2017)

Doppelpost


----------



## Venom89 (9. November 2017)

In wqhd bei Pubg hat die Vega eher nichts zu sagen 

Playerunknown's Battlegrounds - Neue PUBG-Benchmarks der aktuellen, optimierten Version samt Vega-Uberraschung


Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (9. November 2017)

Zu sagen schon, aber nix zu melden....



> Würdet ihr von ner 980ti auf ne Vega 64 wechseln wenn ihr nen 1440p Freesync Monitor hättet?


Nein, denn der Performanceboost sollte da mMn signifikant höher ausfallen. Eventuell wird es mit Navi da "neue Anreize" geben oder natürlich mit Volta.^^



> naja bei wqhd hat die 980ti nicht mehr viel zu sagen gegen eine vega 64


Ein gut gepimptes Custommodell auf alle Fälle...


----------



## MfDoom (9. November 2017)

da meldet sich mein Maßstab zu Wort, hat zwar keine Vega, aber egal 

Ich würde das stark vom Aufpreis abhängig machen. Was bekommst du noch für deine 980ti und wieviel Bock hast du auf die neue Karte. Ich habe von der FuryX gewechselt und kaum was drauf gelegt, hat sich für mich sehr gelohnt.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (9. November 2017)

Ich benötige da keine Vega, denn schließlich habe ich Vega-Performance(+) schon seit Juni 2016 und zusätzlich gibt es fundierte Benches & das auch mit fixe TI Custommodelle. Stimmt aber, es gibt auch Ausnahmen, bei denen Vega signifikant schneller performt. 
Das sich das ausgehend von einer FuryX "ggf. mehr lohnt" bzw. bei dir ist nicht überraschend, denn schließlich wurde der HBM-Speicher/VRAM in gaanz ganz wenig evtl. noch "zeitnah" abgestoßen & auch hier ist man mit 6GB von einer TI, je nach Setting, noch wesentlich besser gerüstet.
FuryX @Release hat schon ordentlich gekostet, aber ich weiß ja auch nicht, wann Du dir den "VRAM-Klotz" ans Bein gebunden hast? 
Ist aber auch egal, denn ich würde erst wieder aufrüsten, wenn ich mich dadurch auch signifikant verbessere & das sehe ich ausgehend von einer 980TI (Custom) nicht. Diese Meinung muss bzw. sollte man aber auch nicht teilen & im Endeffekt muss das jeder selber entscheiden....


----------



## hugo-03 (10. November 2017)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Ich benötige da keine Vega, denn schließlich habe ich Vega-Performance(+) schon seit Juni 2016 und zusätzlich gibt es fundierte Benches & das auch mit fixe TI Custommodelle. Stimmt aber, es gibt auch Ausnahmen, bei denen Vega signifikant schneller performt.
> Das sich das ausgehend von einer FuryX "ggf. mehr lohnt" bzw. bei dir ist nicht überraschend, denn schließlich wurde der HBM-Speicher/VRAM in gaanz ganz wenig evtl. noch "zeitnah" abgestoßen & auch hier ist man mit 6GB von einer TI, je nach Setting, noch wesentlich besser gerüstet.
> FuryX @Release hat schon ordentlich gekostet, aber ich weiß ja auch nicht, wann Du dir den "VRAM-Klotz" ans Bein gebunden hast?
> Ist aber auch egal, denn ich würde erst wieder aufrüsten, wenn ich mich dadurch auch signifikant verbessere & das sehe ich ausgehend von einer 980TI (Custom) nicht. Diese Meinung muss bzw. sollte man aber auch nicht teilen & im Endeffekt muss das jeder selber entscheiden....



oh man da sind ja wieder die experten am werk !?

1) zu frage mit der 980ti, naja ist kein riesen upgrade eine rx 64, freesycn ist schon toll muss aber jeder selber wissen

2) allgemein läuft vega ziemlich gut, wenn die engine neu ist / next level api zum einsatz kommt (Vulkan/DX12)

@sudden 
wenn ich das richtig sehe meinst du das deine 1080, du schreibst vega + leistung, klar deswegen gibt es auch benchmarks wo die rx 64 klar vor der 1080 steht, wenn du gesagt hättest gleich ca. leistung hätte ich es zumindest es nach vollziehen können, aber so ist klar das da jemand einfach nur fanboy ist und hier trollen muss. natürlich kann man mit dem pcgh index jetzt kommen, nur da findet man ja auch noch dx 9 spiele, klar kann man machen, aber ist jetzt nicht unbedingt technisch auf der höhe, hier kann man relativ aktuelle spiele im vergleich mal angucken AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 8GB review - DX12: Sniper Elite 4 und wenn man etwas kritisieren möchte dann das es nur ref. karten gibt. was man bei vega noch sagen kann, das halt gut optimierte spiele noch ein gutes plus an leistung steck, die dann die karte um einiges vor einer 1080 positioniert, der moment wo das geweine kommt mit cherry picking


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (10. November 2017)

Warum Experten? Man tauscht sich ja schließlich aus und solch eine Frage hat wohl nicht nur eine Meinung. Wenn dir das nicht passt, dann ist das völlig OK.
Natürlich gibt es "bei den Grünen" ebenfalls Soft/Games, die optimiert sind & da befindet sich eine GTX weit vor einer 64er. Ich betreibe hier kein "Cherrypicking", aber wenn Du mir so kommst?^^
Mein Kärtchen taktet übrigens dauerhaft mit 2,0GHz GPU & der VRAM mit 5,4GHz und dies entspricht 10,8GHz & dann schau dir mal bspw. die Taktraten von den PCGH-Benches an. Folglich kann ich da auch sagen, dass eine "Plus-Performance" gegeben ist und mein Kärtchen hat auch noch Taktspielraum,
also es wurde nur moderat getaktet & nicht bis zur "Kotzgrenze"....Und ja, ein Leistungsindex ist da ein guter Gesamteindruck bzw. Schnitt & mehr habe ich jetzt nicht zu sagen.


----------



## yummycandy (10. November 2017)

Guckt mal: Wolfenstein 2: Patches beschleunigen Radeon RX Vega - ComputerBase
da geht also noch einiges...


----------



## hugo-03 (10. November 2017)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Warum Experten? Man tauscht sich ja schließlich aus und solch eine Frage hat wohl nicht nur eine Meinung. Wenn dir das nicht passt, dann ist das völlig OK.
> Natürlich gibt es "bei den Grünen" ebenfalls Soft/Games, die optimiert sind & da befindet sich eine GTX weit vor einer 64er. Ich betreibe hier kein "Cherrypicking", aber wenn Du mir so kommst?^^
> Mein Kärtchen taktet übrigens dauerhaft mit 2,0GHz GPU & der VRAM mit 5,4GHz und dies entspricht 10,8GHz & dann schau dir mal bspw. die Taktraten von den PCGH-Benches an. Folglich kann ich da auch sagen, dass eine "Plus-Performance" gegeben ist und mein Kärtchen hat auch noch Taktspielraum,
> also es wurde nur moderat getaktet & nicht bis zur "Kotzgrenze"....Und ja, ein Leistungsindex ist da ein guter Gesamteindruck bzw. Schnitt & mehr habe ich jetzt nicht zu sagen.



Gigabyte GTX 1080 G1 Gaming/8G ~1.911 MHz, 10 GT/s und du hast jetzt ca 90 mhz mehr als die Karte im Benchmark ca + 4% mehr Takt und ca +8% vram, das sind zwar tolle werte und aber ist halt Hand angepasst mit guter Kühlung. ich kann dann auch sagen, ja meine Hand angepasste mit deutlich besser Kühlung als die Ref. läuft auch bei mir mit +1700 mhz und HBM 1100mhz , da kann mich ja auch hinstellen und sagen "ja meine vega ist besser als alle 1080" btw da ist noch nicht die kotzgrenze. Leistungindex ist relativ und bestimmt nicht das Maß der Dinge, ich wüsste nicht mal welches Spiel, das ich hatte mit DX9 lief, der Index ist halt bei einigen Spielen altbacken und wenn es nicht grade ein Onlineklassiker ist, haben die Spiele keine allzu hohe Relevanz zumindest heute nicht mehr.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (10. November 2017)

Dann zeig halt mal was von deinem Kärtchen. Frag mal "MfDoom", ob er mittlerweile die TimeSpy-Werte knacken konnte. Das kann ich aber auch dich mit deinen genannten Taktraten fragen & entsprechende Screens findest Du auch hier im Thread.^^
Natürlich agiert deine Graka mit diesen Taktraten an der absoluten Kotzgrenze, aber so lange alles stabil ist, die Taktraten übergreifend gehalten werden & es einen auch nicht stört, ist das ggf. auch sekundär.
Du kannst dich natürlich auch mal im "Forza-Thread" beteiligen oder bei ACO oder oder oder....

Mein Kärtchen hat keine "tollen Werte", sondern moderate, welche wohl jedes einigermaßen gute Custommodell per AB erreicht bzw. erreichen kann.
Ein Leistungsindex ist ein Quer.-Gesamtschnitt & keine einzelne Pickerei und ich pers. finde solch einen Index sehr gut. Wenn man natürlich nur einen Titel_XY über einen sehr langen Zeitraum daddelt, dann fühlt man sich da ggf. "nicht soo angesprochen", aber in Summe kommt das halt der reichhaltigen Auswahl
am nächsten und Interessenten, welche eine reichhaltige Palette an Gameengines daddeln, sind da mMn gut beraten. Man kann sich natürlich auch mal an 3D Center orientieren, die einen Index erstellt haben und damit sämtliche Tests im deutschsprachigen Raum einfließen lassen haben.

Wie man ja bei Wolfenstein gut sehen kann, schlummert da Potential, aber das muss halt auch entsprechend "abgeschöpft werden" und ist natürlich auch nicht übergreifend der Fall. Man kann sich natürlich auf den Einzelfall stürzen/beziehen oder man hat die Gesamtübersicht im Fokus.
Aber wie gesagt, da ich kein Cherrypicking betreibe, sehe ich immer das Gesamte.^^ Noch einen kleinen Vermerk zu Wolfenstein...."der Worst-Case" wird vermutlich auch noch gefixt & die Grünen werden bzw. können da treibermäßig vermutlich auch noch zulegen.^^


----------



## hugo-03 (10. November 2017)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Guckt mal: Wolfenstein 2: Patches beschleunigen Radeon RX Vega - ComputerBase
> da geht also noch einiges...



ja, so sieht es halt aus wenn ein Spiel Next Level API hat und gut optimiert ist, auch die nicht Vega-Karten haben gute 10 % zugelegt. Rein technisch kann ja rx64 mit einer 1080Ti  mit halten, aber die Software muss halt passen, der große Vorteil ist halt das mit neuer API AMD und Nvidia getrennt programmiert werden müssen 
ist ja jetzt nicht so als, ob bei der Grafik Nvidia nicht gute Leistung abliefert


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (10. November 2017)

Ja, so kanns auch aussehen, wenn Gameengines bspw. massiv Gameworks, Waveworks, Hairworks und und und nutzen. Aber Gott sei Dank sind das ja Einzelfälle.^^
Wieviel Games gibt es mit "Nxt-Level-Api"? Wolfenstein, Doom Ashes & Talos? Also eine Handvoll & doch überschaubar, aber es werden sicherlich im Laufe der Zeit mehr & zeig mal was von deinem Kärtchen, mit genannte Taktraten....


----------



## hugo-03 (10. November 2017)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Wie man ja bei Wolfenstein gut sehen kann, schlummert da Potential, aber das muss halt auch entsprechend "abgeschöpft werden" und ist natürlich auch nicht übergreifend der Fall. Man kann sich natürlich auf den Einzelfall stürzen/beziehen oder man hat die Gesamtübersicht im Fokus.
> Aber wie gesagt, da ich kein Cherrypicking betreibe, sehe ich immer das Gesamte.^^ Noch einen kleinen Vermerk zu Wolfenstein...."der Worst-Case" wird vermutlich auch noch gefixt & die Grünen werden bzw. können da treibermäßig vermutlich auch noch zulegen.^^



Woher können den die grünen noch etwas abschöpfen ? Bei Vega liegt es an Techgimmicks  die in Wolfenstein das erste mal zum Zuge kommen und gute Leistung bringen, das AMD schon lange in die Richtung arbeitet sollte eigentlich seit Mantle klar sein und genau so wie AMD nicht mehr die Leistungskrone in DX11 holen wird, ist aber auch nicht mehr so das Problem, da ja jetzt einige gut Spielbare DX 12 Titel gibt und das auch ab Release. Die gut 90 FPS bei Ultra-Settings und 1440p ist kein unterirdischer Wert bei der 1080 in Wolfstein, wenn man zu den andren aktuellen Spielen gut, ist das ein Wert wo man auch die 1080 erwarten würde.


----------



## hugo-03 (10. November 2017)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Ja, so kanns auch aussehen, wenn Gameengines bspw. massiv Gameworks, Waveworks, Hairworks und und und nutzen. Aber Gott sei Dank sind das ja Einzelfälle.^^
> Wieviel Games gibt es mit "Nxt-Level-Api"? Wolfenstein, Doom Ashes & Talos? Also eine Handvoll & doch überschaubar, aber es werden sicherlich im Laufe der Zeit mehr & zeig mal was von deinem Kärtchen, mit genannte Taktraten....



sniper elite 4, tomb raider, die Frostbite Leute arbeiten zumindest an Verbesserungen an DX12, aber du hast recht DX12 und Vulkan werden sich nicht durchsätzen und es werden noch weniger bestimmt 

hat ja schon damals in bf4 gezeigt, das Mantle als Vorläufer zu Vulkan, nichts bringt


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (10. November 2017)

Ja dann schau dir doch mal die Performance in genannte DX12 Titel genau an. Ich kann da keinen massiven Vorteil erkennen, du etwa?
Wolfenstein "sieht da schon besser aus" & zu deinem Vermerk mit BF4....Als Mantle damals erschien, haben die Grünen zeitnah reagiert. Den DX11-Treiber massiv verbessert, die Kräfteverhältnisse zurecht gerückt und den Shadercache eingeführt.
Also auch mit Mantle konnte sich das rote Lager nicht signifikant absetzen, nur im Verbrauch.^^

Ist aber auch hurz & zeig mal was bezüglich der Performance von deiner Vega mit genannte Taktraten...


----------



## Buki (10. November 2017)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Guckt mal: Wolfenstein 2: Patches beschleunigen Radeon RX Vega - ComputerBase
> da geht also noch einiges...



Bringt "mir" alles nichts solange es keine Custom Karten gibt


----------



## hugo-03 (10. November 2017)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Ja dann schau dir doch mal die Performance in genannte DX12 Titel genau an. Ich kann da keinen massiven Vorteil erkennen, du etwa?
> Wolfenstein "sieht da schon besser aus" & zu deinem Vermerk mit BF4....Als Mantle damals erschien, haben die Grünen zeitnah reagiert. Den DX11-Treiber massiv verbessert, die Kräfteverhältnisse zurecht gerückt und den Shadercache eingeführt.
> Also auch mit Mantle konnte sich das rote Lager nicht signifikant absetzen, nur im Verbrauch.^^
> 
> Ist aber auch hurz & zeig mal was bezüglich der Performance von deiner Vega mit genannte Taktraten...



genau und die tollen frame drops waren dann weg bei den grünen ? Windows 10 & DirectX 12: Fast 3,4 Mal mehr Draw-Calls selbst bei "alter" Hardware das selber trifft auch auf mantle vs dx11 zu  

aber naja framedrops sind ja wayne wenn man dann immer mal wieder etwas max fps peaken kann 

aber passt ja zu dir dann ausgelutschte karte mit auslutschter API


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (10. November 2017)

Ich weiß, ich wiederhole mich, aber zeig mal was von deiner angeblichen Vega. Also ich würde da gerne eine deutliche "Überlegenheit" sehen, im Gegensatz zu den alten NV-Schinken, mit museumsreife Features & mehr als dürftige Minimumframes.
Natürlich mit deinen probagierten Taktraten, also übertaktet bis zur Kotzgrenze & da bin ich doch mal gespannt, ob die Taktraten überhaupt stabil bleiben. 
Falls Du keine Games hast, dann knacke wenigstens mal meine TimeSpy-Werte (frag MfDoom) oder Superposition @4K.^^




> Bringt "mir" alles nichts solange es keine Custom Karten gibt


Geduld & lange wird es wohl nicht mehr dauern. Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass diverse Labels das kommende Weihnachtsgeschäft nicht nutzen können und falls doch, dann ist "der Beef" vorprogrammiert.


----------



## Venom89 (10. November 2017)

Blöd das die frametimes bei Vega kein deut besser sind 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (10. November 2017)

Man nennt es auch "Cherrypicking" & wenn mehr dazu einem nicht mehr einfällt, dann ist das halt schon bezeichnend & irgendwie auch _traurig_....


----------



## Noy (10. November 2017)

Sollen wir mal auf Linux wechseln??? 
Spätestens dann hängst du an der kotzgrenze mit den Nvidia Treibern... Also bzgl. Unterstützung...
Und wenn mehr Richtung OpenGL/CL Vulkan kommt wird es immer besser mit Vega.
Und bzgl. Customs juckt mich  nicht ,lieber ne Referenz Karte wo nicht zu stark "gespart" wurde und dann mit ner Wakü drauf, dann ist eh alles geritzt...
Aber würde mich mal interessieren... Lass mal Superposition mit OpenGL mit deiner grünen laufen. Am besten unter Linux... Aber von mir aus auch Windows (weiß leider nicht inwiewiet es dann vergleichbar ist...)
Ich zumindest bin mit der Vega weitaus zufriedener in Linux als mit meiner alten Nvidia...
Läuft aber alles @Stock Vega56.... Also wohl eher mit einer 1070 zu vergleichen...


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (10. November 2017)

Tja, wenn, hätte, wäre, könnte usw.^^ Ich mag Windows & das schon seit den 90ern....


----------



## Noy (10. November 2017)

Na dann nimm Windows... Mit OpenGL aber bitte...


----------



## hugo-03 (10. November 2017)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Blöd das die frametimes bei Vega kein deut besser sind
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


hast mal bf4 mit mantle gespielt oder labberst du nur so rum ?
hier noch mal ein vergleich nvidia kann selbst bereinigt frametimes kaum zu legen und amd garten deutlich YouTube


----------



## DaHell63 (10. November 2017)

@Noy                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             Superposition OGL hat AMD nicht wirklich einen Auftrag.
Sogar meine GTX 980ti ist da Vega56 weit überlegen.
DOOM mit OGL läuft doch super mit NVIDIA.


----------



## hugo-03 (10. November 2017)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Man nennt es auch "Cherrypicking" & wenn mehr dazu einem nicht mehr einfällt, dann ist das halt schon bezeichnend & irgendwie auch _traurig_....



Trauig sind Leute wie du, next level api = cherrypicking, ist doch deine Argumentation,  Venom89 und Sudden euch brauch hier keiner in diesen Thread, ging über 100 Seiten ohne euch 

hier ein benchmark dx12 ohne AMD Optimierung :o AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. CROSSHAIR VI HERO

ein paar Cherry mit Sarkasmus für die grünen Jünger 

- Next Level API braucht keiner und wird eingestellt, DX11 mindest noch 10 Jahre
- Mantle als Vulkan Vorläufer war ein Fehlschlag und Vulkan lässt nur AMD gut da stehen, weil Nvidia benachteiligt wird 
- 970 GTX ist eine Topkarte und mehr als 3,5GB Speicher braucht es nicht in der Oberklasse (Das Versagen in GTA 5 bitte nicht beachten/Full HD ist auch toll)
- darum wurde ja auch die 1060 mit 3GB verkauft, weil man den Speicherwahnsinn von AMD nicht mit macht und es auch keinen Grund dafür gibt
- das mit Asyn Compute bekommen wir bestimmt noch hin, ist aber so next level api blödsinn, genauso wie AVX braucht keiner 
- AMD ist ja eh bald Pleite und verkauft keine GPU mehr und Vega  Costum gibt es nicht, weil ja keiner Vega haben will, die müssen ihre GPU ja schon an Apple und Intel verkaufen 

ich kann vor lachen schon nicht mehr, das ist genauso gut wie so typ hier der doch meint "vulkan ist eine Nvidia Entwicklung"

aber heult mal rum, ich spiele so lange mit den Cherry´s


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (10. November 2017)

Das ist mit den Taktraten aber _mager_. Nicht mal die ~*8452 Pkt. GPU-Score* werden damit "genatzt" bzw. überboten & jaa, die Grünen sind schon rückständig & äußerst gefrässig.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> 970 GTX ist eine Topkarte und mehr als 3,5GB Speicher braucht es nicht  in der Oberklasse (Das Versagen in GTA 5 bitte nicht beachten/Full HD  ist auch toll)


Meine 970er @1440p & achte auf die Settings....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cKZc9KqcxKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Spoiler



Am 16.03.2016 veröffentlicht
Kiste: IB 3770K@4.3GHz| GTX970| 24GB Ram(1600) mit W10
Settings: 1440p mit Gras Sehr Hoch, Schatten weich & FXAA. Restliche Setting @Max



Ehrlich gesagt, dein penetrantes Gefrötzel ist mir zu blöd & ich werde darauf auch jetzt nicht mehr eingehen. Hast ne schöne Graka, nur halt etwas spät & 2018 steht ja auch schon "vor der Tür"....


----------



## Noy (10. November 2017)

Ich möchte eigentlich gerne wissen ob unter Linux OpenGL AMD oder Nvidia besser läuft.
Rein von den Treibern bin ich bisher unter Linux von AMD überzeugt worden...
Aber es gibt halt kaum Benchmarks für Linux... Welche Karte da momentan was leistet...
Kannst du mal Superposition mit deiner 980 laufen lassen? OGL...
Am liebsten Linux..

Gerade gesehen.. Phoronix hat zumindest mal die 1070TI getestet... 
Ist zwar kein Opensource Treiber aber schneidet sehr gut ab..


----------



## defender197899 (10. November 2017)

GTA V das ist aber Nvidia Cherrypicking


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (10. November 2017)

Bei der Aussage vom hugo eher ein Eigentor, wie auch der TimeSpy-Bench....


----------



## DaHell63 (10. November 2017)

Noy schrieb:


> Ich möchte eigentlich gerne wissen ob unter Linux OpenGL AMD oder Nvidia besser läuft.
> Rein von den Treibern bin ich bisher unter Linux von AMD überzeugt worden...
> Aber es gibt halt kaum Benchmarks für Linux... Welche Karte da momentan was leistet...
> Kannst du mal Superposition mit deiner 980 laufen lassen? OGL...
> ...



Selber nutze ich kein Linux, habe aber das hier im Netz gefunden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nimmt sich anscheinend nicht viel


----------



## hugo-03 (10. November 2017)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Das ist mit den Taktraten aber _mager_. Nicht mal die ~*8452 Pkt. GPU-Score* werden damit "genatzt" bzw. überboten & jaa, die Grünen sind schon rückständig & äußerst gefrässig.^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



please clap ja mit dein 3% plus hast du jetzt vega endgültig zerrissen, klar ist ja top spiel dieses 3dmark ^^ 
schade wenn so ein noob wie ich die cherryspiele an macht und da irgendwie nicht viel von merke von der übermacht von nvidia 

im gta 5 ist ja richtig Action die Explosionen reihen sich ja an einander, etwas cruisen ist hard, ich bei mir war im battlefield 4 auch richtig hard lagg bei fahren, da war ja die Explosionen ja ein Witz mit ihren Partikeln 
auch richtig stabil wie die 970 mit der 780 ti mit hält, tja 290 hatte halt damals schon ganze 4 gb vram und ist ja nur fast ein jahr älter 
Grand Theft Auto V Benchmarked: Graphics & CPU Performance > Very High Texture Quality - TechSpot


----------



## yummycandy (10. November 2017)

Leute, die Diskussionen bringen doch hier nix. Das ist wie under jedem GPU-Test auf cb oder hier. Lasst uns doch lieber über VEGA und Erfahrungen damit schreiben.


----------



## Chinaquads (11. November 2017)

Fakt ist, es gibt keine Custom Vega Karten.

Und Out of the Box ist die Karte imo nicht zu gebrauchen.



Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Noy (11. November 2017)

Was für ein Quatsch...
Hab eine 56  erst unter Luft gehabt und naja es ging aber es gab früher weitaus lautere..
Und jetzt mit Wakü alles super. Leute die ne wakü haben wollen, sind eh meißt mit Referenzkarten am besten bedient. Und die Leistung @stock reicht dicke aus für mich. Und wenn ich mag, kann ich da noch einiges rausholen...


----------



## DeepBlue23 (11. November 2017)

Also das kurzzeitige Aufdrehen des Lüfters ist etwas lauter, danach ist meine Vega 56 aber leiser als meine alte MSI 390. Aber ja, natürlich nicht mit einer Pascal-Karte zu vergleichen.

Finde es aber auch nicht schlimm, wenn man hört das die Hardware arbeitet - nur im Desktop-Betrieb muss Ruhe sein


----------



## dbekan96 (11. November 2017)

Sieht gut aus: Wolfenstein 2: Patches beschleunigen Radeon RX Vega - ComputerBase


----------



## drstoecker (11. November 2017)

dbekan96 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus: Wolfenstein 2: Patches beschleunigen Radeon RX Vega - ComputerBase



@yummycandy hatte das gestern hier schon gepostet!


----------



## yummycandy (11. November 2017)

Total OT, aber habt ihr sowas schon mal gesehen? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bIp-s25fy9o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## drstoecker (11. November 2017)

Ja kenne das Video, kam doch glaube vor Episode 7 raus.


----------



## Arutema (12. November 2017)

Mahlzeit die Herrschaften;

hat aktuell noch jemand Probleme Radeon Crimson zu updaten? 

In meinem System steckt eine RX Vega 64 stock. Zur Zeit haben ich die Version 17.10.3 installiert. Wenn ich auf 17.11.1 updaten will bricht er mir mit einer Fehlermeldung "Bin64\InstallManagerAPP.exe konnte nicht gefunden werden" ab. Die vorherigen Updates liefen alle ohne Probleme durch.

Eine Deinstallation mit einer daraufhin folgenden Neuinstallation habe ich noch nicht versucht; bin mir sicher, dass es das Probleme lösen würde, ich bin aber viel mehr daran interessiert woher das kommen könnte....Das System ist nicht mal 2 Monate jung und besteht aktuell aus Browsern, Steam und MSI Afterburner.

Habt ihr eine Idee woher das kommen könnte ? Fehlende Windows Update ?


Gruß

Aru


----------



## hugo-03 (12. November 2017)

möglich, aber genau wegen so etwas lade ich den Treiber direkt runter und lösche den alten (Neuinstallation)


----------



## drstoecker (12. November 2017)

Ich weis nicht ob man die Zeit mit Ursachenforschung verschwenden sollte.


----------



## xaskor (12. November 2017)

Wäre nicht das erstemal, dass AMD den Updateprozess verkackt hätte. Würd einfach deinstallieren und den anderen drauf. Fertig.


----------



## DeepBlue23 (12. November 2017)

Scheint das Wolfenstein 2 noch so einige (Grafik-)Bugs hat... mit Vega? Hatte jetzt schon zweimal etwas größere. Beim ersten Mal konnte ich für einen Bruchteil eine Sekunde einen großen schwarzen Kasten sehen, wenn ich zum Diner-Schild hochgeschaut habe - war auch nach einem Spielneustart reproduzierbar. Beim zweiten Mal waren die Texturen an der Waffe kaputt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einmal Waffe wechseln und es war wieder OK. Kenne ich sonst eigentlich nur bei Überhitzung, aber die Temps der Karte sind OK (max. 76°)...
Aber auch die Geforce-Karten sollen da noch Wehwehchen haben (schwarze Skyboxen & Co.).

Ansonsten läuft es echt super!


----------



## Arutema (13. November 2017)

Hab nach einigen kläglichen Versuchen das ganze auf die Reihe zu kriegen, jetzt doch einfach deinstalliert und neu aufgespielt...
Sollte heutzutage eigentlich nicht mehr notwendig sein.


----------



## DARPA (13. November 2017)

Sapphire Custom Modell gesichtet


----------



## doncamill (13. November 2017)

3x 8Pin???
 LOL


----------



## Ralle@ (13. November 2017)

3 Slot, 3x 8 Pin
Wenn die in Serie geht, dann wird das Teil wohl neue Maßstäbe beim Verbrauch für Single Karten setzen, leider eher negative. Aber schön das sich bei den Custom Karten was tut.


----------



## defender197899 (13. November 2017)

Und den Netzteilmarkt beleben .


----------



## Noname1987 (13. November 2017)

Dreifach 8 PIN ist selbst mir zu viel ^^


----------



## Ernie12345 (13. November 2017)

WTF ^^ 3x pin, ob das jetzt gute Nachrichten sind ...


----------



## Venom89 (13. November 2017)

defender197899 schrieb:


> Und den Netzteilmarkt beleben .


Dafür müssten Unmengen verkauft werden. Also eher nein.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chinaquads (13. November 2017)

Das die Karte 3x8 Pin hat, heisst ja noch lange nicht, das sie soviel ziehen wird. Sie könnte.

Genauso sinnfrei, wie nen 8 Pin an ner 1060.

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RtZk (13. November 2017)

DARPA schrieb:


> Sapphire Custom Modell gesichtet



2,5 Slot Kühler oder 3 Slot?


----------



## hugo-03 (13. November 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> 2,5 Slot Kühler oder 3 Slot?



2,5 slot


----------



## Oi!Olli (13. November 2017)

doncamill schrieb:


> 3x 8Pin???
> LOL


Ich nehm eine. Für 300 €. Muss ja auch noch ein neues Netzteil kaufen


----------



## Noname1987 (13. November 2017)

Ich nehm sie sogar... falls Sie als erstes Custom Design erscheint


----------



## drstoecker (13. November 2017)

300€ bleibt wohl ein wunschpreis, denke der Preis wird schon auf dem uvp des referenzmodells liegen oder höher.


----------



## Tyr-75th- (13. November 2017)

chillinmitch schrieb:


> Mann sollte nicht immer diese Tabelle posten, das führt nur zu Fehlinterpretationen.
> Seit Vega hat sich das halt etwas geändert, ich emphele sich immer mit dem Hersteller in Verbindung zu setzen und selbst nachzufragen.
> Das habe ich auch so gemacht, bei Sapphire, XFX und MSI. Hier die Antworten:
> 
> ...



So nochmal abschließend zu diesem Thema:
Hatte meine Sapphire Vega 64 an Mindfactory zurückgesandt. Am Freitag wurde der Eingang quittiert und heute habe ich die Nachricht über die Gutschrift erhalten.
Also alles ganz easy^^
Leider kosten die Grafikkarten im Moment ja gerade wieder etwas mehr :/


Zur Custom Vega 64: 
Die könnten alle von mir aus mal wieder etwas Saft verbrauchen (Intel, Nvidia,AMD), wenn mal die Leistung ordentlich zulegen würde^^


----------



## chillinmitch (14. November 2017)

Ich habe nun auch schon von anderen Usern erfahren, die trotz Siegelbruch  kein Problem hatten ihre defekte Sapphire Vega Karte umzutauschen.
Natürlich etwas verwirrend, wenn sie mir einerseits schreiben das die Garantie erlischt und es dann bei anderen doch keine Probleme gibt.
Pauschalisieren ist da schlecht möglich, im Falle des Falles wohl einfach probieren.


hugo-03 schrieb:


> 2,5 slot



Guru schreibt im Text 3 Slot, laut unterem Bild (hwbattle) sind es  ca. 5,5cm in der Breite. Wie breit ist ein Slot? 2cm?
 Ein kleines Video zur Nitro im Betrieb gibts auch schon. 

edit: Hwbattle hat den Artikel geändert und beschreibt die Karte nun als eine RX Vega* 56*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kOVj_btNHzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xaskor (14. November 2017)

Muss das LED Zeug sein? :/


----------



## Chinaquads (14. November 2017)

Kann man ja wohl ausschalten. Für Leute mit Sichtfenster doch ganz nett.

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## seahawk (14. November 2017)

Geile Karte, die wird nahe an eine Stock 1080ti kommen.


----------



## blautemple (14. November 2017)

seahawk schrieb:


> Geile Karte, die wird nahe an eine Stock 1080ti kommen.



Ungefähr so nahe wie die Vega 64 Referenz Karte. Da werden auch noch gut 30% fehlen...


----------



## Noname1987 (14. November 2017)

xaskor schrieb:


> Muss das LED Zeug sein? :/



Stört im geschlossenen Case ja nicht ^^ schade dass die Referenz limited so laut ist... mit so einem minimalistischen Design würd ich glatt ein sichtfenster einbauen, dann müsste nur der Rest auch so schön schlicht sein. Ich mag einfach diesen "gamer-look" nicht.


----------



## yummycandy (14. November 2017)

Die Karte soll noch im Standardtakt laufen, deshalb keine höhere Leistung. Ob das so bis zum Verkauf bleibt, weiß man wohl nicht.
Ich schätze mal, der 3. 8pin wird wohl optional sein, wie bei einigen 1080ti.


----------



## RtZk (14. November 2017)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Die Karte soll noch im Standardtakt laufen, deshalb keine höhere Leistung. Ob das so bis zum Verkauf bleibt, weiß man wohl nicht.
> Ich schätze mal, der 3. 8pin wird wohl optional sein, wie bei einigen 1080ti.



Wobei es ja viele Vega Karten nicht all zu eng nehmen mit ihrem gesetzten Power Target und sich gerne etwas mehr genehmigen, teilweise laufen sie dadurch über den Spezifikationen von 2x8 Pin + PCI-E, könnte auch ein Grund sein, warum man den Karten 3x8 Pin spendiert.


----------



## jeez90 (14. November 2017)

VIELLEICHT möchte man Overclockern auch die Möglichkeit geben, mit etwas Spielraum nach oben zu agieren. Der Triplekühler scheint deutlich potenter als die Referenz, wodurch eine OC Variante von Sapphire durchaus wahrscheinlich scheint (es steht ja auch im Artikel, dass die Standardtakte nicht final sind).


----------



## yummycandy (14. November 2017)

jeez90 schrieb:


> VIELLEICHT möchte man Overclockern auch die Möglichkeit geben, mit etwas Spielraum nach oben zu agieren. Der Triplekühler scheint deutlich potenter als die Referenz, wodurch eine OC Variante von Sapphire durchaus wahrscheinlich scheint (es steht ja auch im Artikel, dass die Standardtakte nicht final sind).



Ja, so in der Richtung meinte ich das. Ich hab den Eindruck, daß das Limit nach oben bei VEGA noch nicht erreicht ist. Wobei natürlich die Leistungsaufnahme schon ein Limit darstellt. 

Braucht jemand ne H115i für 108€ ? Dann hopp hopp

Corsair CW-9060027-WW RGB Hydro Series: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Nun sind se alle wech....

Wieder ein Titel, bei dem VEGA gut abschneidet: Star Wars Battlefront 2: AMD liegt in der Elite Trooper Deluxe Edition vor Nvidia - ComputerBase

Ist allerdings noch ohne Optimierungstreiber.....


----------



## Noname1987 (14. November 2017)

Ich bin weiterhin fasziniert wie gut die 390 und 970 sich noch immer schlagen. Die Ergebnisse sind in Bezug auf Vega interessant aber ich bin sicher Nvidia legt Ben guten Treiber nach, siehe Forza.


----------



## yummycandy (14. November 2017)

Noname1987 schrieb:


> Ich bin weiterhin fasziniert wie gut die 390 und 970 sich noch immer schlagen. Die Ergebnisse sind in Bezug auf Vega interessant aber ich bin sicher Nvidia legt Ben guten Treiber nach, siehe Forza.



Es sollte ja auch nicht darum gehen, welche Karte welche schlägt, sondern wie gut man mit einer Karte spielen kann. Eigentlich ist das ja kein Wettbewerb. Nur scheinen das viele zu vergessen. 

Das Maxwell gut performt, wurde auch extra im Text erwähnt. Die Karten von AMD sind generell gut.


----------



## Noname1987 (14. November 2017)

Wenn endlich Customs kämen wär ich längst bei Vega dabei... das is so langsam nen Mantra bei mir ^^ ich freu mich wenn die Treiber die Leistung noch verbessern, auf beiden Seiten. Im Endeffekt will man doch, egal was man hat, einfach nur zocken können - wenn Grad mal Zeit dafür ist...  und gejammert wird hier standardmäßig auf sehr hohem Niveau. Otto Normalverbraucher kommt mit ner 670 oder sogar 560ti noch voran und hier jammern Leute (mich eingeschlossen), die ne 390, 970 oder 980 haben, den lieben langen Tag die Leistung reiche nicht. Es ist halt ein Hobby^^ Freu mich natürlich sollte die vega weiter gut performen  ( will schließlich eine) aber wo die 1080 steht ist mir bei den marginalen Unterschieden im Moment dann fast egal.


----------



## spukisputnik (15. November 2017)

Ich bin super Zufrieden mit der Vega

Sie bringt genau das für das ich sie gekauft habe.
Knappe 70fps mit Free Sync in WQHD--> klar muss man auch die Regler bedienen um die Zielvorgabe zu erreichen.
Ist jetzt die die dritte Generation AMD Karte HD7970cfx--R9 Fury X---RX Vega 64.
Und bei jeder generation wurde darüber Gefachsimpelt das die Leistung mit Optimierten Treibern steigen würde, und für mich hat das gefühlt nie statt gefunden.
Die Karten haben immer gut Performt nur immer ein bischen langsamer als der Konkurent.

Was ich sagen kann ist das die Karte extrem empfindlich gegenüber OC/UV versuchen ist, jedoch bekomme ich die Karte langsam in den Griff.
Inzwischen bekomme ich sie im Boost auf knapp 1700MHz bei 1,15V -> die VCore bekomme ich noch nicht runter.
Zum spielen lasse ich sie im Momment noch im Balanced Profil denn die Leistung ist ausreichend jehdoch der Verbrauch um 50W geringer.
Mit einen I7 5820K auf 4.4GHz 510WOC zu 455W@Stock.
Ich hoffe nur das ein Treiber kommt der Stabiler ist und ein UV zulässt.

Grüße


----------



## hugo-03 (15. November 2017)

Wolfenstein 2 The New Colossus - Vulkan- und Vega-Optimierungen gegen 1080 Ti

@spukisoutnik bei mir ist immer hbao+ aus, dann geht du sehr schnell Richtung 100 FPS


----------



## Llares (15. November 2017)

Überlege meiner RX56@64 einen Custom-Kühler zu verpassen. Nicht wegen der Lautstärke (Kopfhörer, da stören mich selbst die 3500 1/min nicht), aber wegen den Temps und ggf. der Stabilität des HBM. Nun ist die Auswahl ja nicht sonderlich groß. soweit ich weiß, gibt es folgende Lösungen:
1. Morpheus Luftkühler
2. Alphacool Eiswolf AiO
3. Diverse WaKü Fullcover Kühler

Derzeit kühle ich noch alles mit Luft, liebäugel aber schon länger mit einer WaKü. Hab sie mir gegenüber aber noch nicht rechtfertigen können, da es ja nicht unerhebliche Kosten sind und die Zeit zum daddeln sich seit der Geburt meines Sohnes massiv verkürzt hat. Zu meiner einschätzung der verschiedenen Lösungen:
1. Pro: Einzige verfügbare LuKü                                           Con: Teuer, häßlich, groß, ohne Lüfter
2. Pro: Einfach erweiterbar, leise, Kühlleistung            Con: Teuer, HBM nicht mitgekühlt
3. Pro: Tolle Kühlung, erweiterbar                                      Con: Teuer, aufwändig

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen bisher? Könnt ihr noch was anderes empfehlen? Wirkt sich die Wasserkühlung positiv auf die Stabilität aus?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## defender197899 (15. November 2017)

@Llares kuck dir den  Vega Thread im Luxx mal an gute Tips für dich dabei
[Sammelthread] AMD RX VEGA Sammelthread + FAQ - Seite 82


----------



## hugo-03 (15. November 2017)

bei neukauf gibt jetzt auch king mode King Mod Service Radeon RX Vega Custom Loop, Wasserkuhlung


----------



## necavi91 (15. November 2017)

Welche Takt raten hat eure Vega 64 out of the box (Bios 1 Balanced)? Meine Vega taktet in jedem Spiel zwischen 1350-1400Mhz, egal ob 1080p oder 4K. 1500Mhz habe ich noch nie Ingame gesehen. Nicht einmal für einen bruchtel einer Sekunde


----------



## ATIR290 (15. November 2017)

UnterVolting und HBM rauf auf 1000 Mhz  - 975 mV
GPU taktet stets mit 1500 bis 1520 Mhz, zumindest bei mir unter Windows 7
Lüfter musst aber, wenn AMD Referenz Lüfter auf 2525 U/Min setzen, für maximalen Speed.

So läuft meine GigaByte Vega 64 Silver tadellos.


----------



## yummycandy (15. November 2017)

HOCP hat übrigens nen sehr ausführlichen Test zu Wolfenstein 2 veröffentlicht. Dort wird jedes einzelne Feature der EngineAPI mit VEGA, Polaris und Pascal durchgetestet. Wirklich empfehlenswert:

[H]ardOCP: Wolfenstein II: The New Colossus Performance Review


----------



## spukisputnik (15. November 2017)

> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen bisher? Könnt ihr noch was anderes empfehlen?  Wirkt sich die Wasserkühlung positiv auf die Stabilität aus?



Ich kann über eine Wasserkühlung nur das beste berichten und daher uneingeschränkt empfehlen.
Allerdings nur wenn genügend Radiatorfläche idealerweise extern verbaut ist, in meinen Fall ein 1080er Mora 3.
Im Fall von Vega ist natürlich klar das diese bei knapp 55° C besser performt als unter Luft.
Jedoch ist sie trotzdem arg Power limitiert und in meinen Fall trotz guter Temperaturen sehr zickig.Wenn man OC oder UV will.
In den vorgefertigten AMD Profilen bei mir jedoch unauffällig, leise boostet bis 1634MHz und für meinen Anwendungsfall in 1440p absolut top in der Leistung.

Ich benutze eine sehr umfangreiche Wasserkühlung CPU/MoBo/GPU die ich über einen längeren Zeitraum aufgebaut habe, da die Gesamt Summe mein Budget gesprengt hätte.
Ich hatte mit der CPU angefangen und die Kühlung Schritt für Schritt ausgebaut. Also immer wenn Geld vorhanden war ein neues Teil zugekauft.
Die Teile sind auch schon mal ein paar Wochen daheim rum gelegen bis sie dann zum Einsatz kamen.
Man braucht halt zu jeder neuen GPU einen neuen Full Cover bzw gibt es da ja in der zwischen zeit auch eine Tolle Lösung von Alphacool den Nexxos GPX bei dem man dann nur den Passiv Kühler tauschen muss.
Bzw. gibt es auch sehr gute GPU Only Kühler die man dann weiter verwenden kann.

Wie gesagt langsam anfangen nur bei der Radiator Fläche würde ich gleich zu einen 1080er greifen und die anderen Teile pö a pö hinzukaufen.

Hier einmal 3 Bildchen zur Inspiration.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße vom sputnik


----------



## hugo-03 (16. November 2017)

meine hat noch den reg hack und kann halt ca 330 watt max laut gpu-z, dann sollte wohl bei den meisten richtung 1700 mhz etwas gehen.

[H]ardOCP: Wolfenstein II: The New Colossus Performance Review

bin dann leicht vom hocker gefallen als ich die Vram verbrauch gesehen habe


----------



## yummycandy (16. November 2017)

Gibt übrigens gerade noch ne Hiobsbotschaft, die Auswirkungen auf so ziemlich alle Hardware haben dürfte:


> Silizium-Wafer sind die Grundlage der Halbleiterindustrie. Und ihr Preis steigt: Im Vergleich zum letzten Quartal 2016 müssen Chiphersteller für einen 300-mm-Wafer nun *20 Prozent* mehr zahlen. Allem Anschein nach können die Lieferanten nicht die gewünschten Mengen der notwendigen Ausgangsstoffe liefern.
> 
> Der japanische Wafer-Produzent SUMCO hat nun gegenüber ET News erklärt, *dass auch er diesen Preissprung an seine Kunden weitergegeben wird* und die Wafer-Preise ab 2018 um 20 Prozent erhöhen wird. Zudem geht der CEO des Herstellers,* Hashimoto Mayuki, davon aus, dass sich die Wafer auch 2019 verteuern werden, denn der Bedarf steigt*: Aktuell werden rund 5,6 Millionen 300-mm-Wafer im Monat benötigt, bis 2020 soll der Bedarf auf 6,6 Millionen pro Monat ansteigen. Damit dürften die Preise bei Prozessoren und Speicherchips wieter anziehen.


Preis fur Silizium-Wafer steigt: Werden Chips bald teurer?


----------



## csad2775 (16. November 2017)

Falls ihr es nicht mitbekommen habt. Die Sapphhire-Vega von HardwareBattle ist keine 64er sondern eine 56er.... Artikel wurde geändert und in den Kommentaren von videocarz steht auch warum bzw. eine Übersetzung.

SAPPHIRE Radeon RX Vega 64 NITRO pictured and tested | VideoCardz.com


----------



## hugo-03 (16. November 2017)

hatte noch gutschein und erstmal Wolfenstein 2 gekauft  ich weiß noch nicht wann ich dazu komme zu spielen (muss noch sniper elite zu ende spielen wegen platzt ssd), aber freu mich schon auf das Feuerwerk. Zugeben ist es selten das mich die Technik mehr hyped als das Spiel


----------



## SnaxeX (16. November 2017)

Was glaubt ihr, wird die Karte wahrscheinlich am Ende kosten? Dass sie nur 400€ kosten wird, bezweifle ich ja, weil ja dann eigentlich für die Boardpartner nichts rausspringen wird. Oder gibt es da die Möglichkeit auf die 400€ Schwelle?


----------



## yummycandy (16. November 2017)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Was glaubt ihr, wird die Karte wahrscheinlich am Ende kosten? Dass sie nur 400€ kosten wird, bezweifle ich ja, weil ja dann eigentlich für die Boardpartner nichts rausspringen wird. Oder gibt es da die Möglichkeit auf die 400€ Schwelle?



Das kann keiner sagen, weil keiner weiß, was AMD an seinen Karten verdient.


----------



## Venom89 (16. November 2017)

Wenn sie überhaupt etwas daran verdienen. AMD: 100 Dollar Verlust bei fur 500 Dollar angebotener RX Vega 64
Bei Customs halte ich 399 bzw 499 für sehr unwahrscheinlich.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## yummycandy (16. November 2017)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Wenn sie überhaupt etwas daran verdienen. AMD: 100 Dollar Verlust bei fur 500 Dollar angebotener RX Vega 64



Die haben auch nur Fudzilla verlinkt. Ist auch die einzige Quelle für die Hypthese. Aber ohne Customkarten werden wir es nie wissen. 

Auch mal wieder OT.

Was für Newsseiten über Hardware lest ihr so? Irgendwie finde ich im englischsprachigen Raum kaum welche wie Heise, Golem, CB und PCGH.


----------



## hugo-03 (16. November 2017)

CB ist momentan recht schnell mit benchmarks und so 
teilweise tomshardware sonst eher nichts


----------



## chillinmitch (16. November 2017)

Bzgl. Vega ist bei mir meist neben dem PCGH Sammler - der von HWLuxx, vom 3DCenter und von Overclock.net offen. Da ist am meisten los.


----------



## csad2775 (16. November 2017)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Was glaubt ihr, wird die Karte wahrscheinlich am Ende kosten? Dass sie nur 400€ kosten wird, bezweifle ich ja, weil ja dann eigentlich für die Boardpartner nichts rausspringen wird. Oder gibt es da die Möglichkeit auf die 400€ Schwelle?



Glaube ich pers. nicht. Ich rechne bei den 56er Customs 450.-- plus...


----------



## chillinmitch (16. November 2017)

Der neue Crimson 17.11.2 ist draussen.
Könnte laut Eintrag direkt die FE Edition unterstützen.
*
Radeon Software Crimson ReLive Edition 17.11.2 HighlightsSupport For*



Star Wars™ Battlefront™ II   
 
*Fixed Issues*



Radeon ReLive recorded clips may experience green corruption or green screen backgrounds. 
Radeon ReLive may fail to record when switching a game between Fullscreen and Borderless Fullscreen. 
Radeon  Settings may experience a crash or hang when enabling/disabling AMD  CrossFire mode on some select Radeon HD 7000 series graphics products. 
Radeon WattMan user interface may not reflect overclocked or underclocked values for GPU memory. 
Radeon WattMan may not apply correct reduced voltage values for some Radeon RX 400 and Radeon RX 500 series graphics products. 
Secondary extended displays may experience green corruption when resuming from display off or sleep modes.   
 
*Known Issues*



Radeon  RX Vega Series graphics products may experience a system hang on  installation in Multi GPU system configurations. A workaround is to do  clean install only for Multi GPU enabled systems. 
Some desktop productivity apps may experience latency when dragging or moving windows. 
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six® Siege may experience an application hang when breaching walls with grenades or explosives. 
A  random system hang may be experienced after extended periods of use on  system configurations using 12 GPU's for compute workloads. 
The  GPU Workload feature may cause a system hang when switching to Compute  while AMD CrossFire is enabled. A workaround is to disable AMD CrossFire  before switching the toggle to Compute workloads. 
Resizing the Radeon Settings window may cause the user interface to stutter or exhibit corruption temporarily. 
Unstable Radeon WattMan profiles may not be restored to default after a system hang. 
OverWatch™  may experience a random or intermittent hang on some system  configurations. Disabling Radeon ReLive as a temporary workaround may  resolve the issue. 
Radeon RX Vega series graphics products may intermittently experience stability issues while enabling/disabling HBCC.


----------



## spukisputnik (17. November 2017)

Die Vega 56 gab es ja auch schon immer wieder mal für knapp 400.
Glaube 419€ war der Preis als ich meine 64er gekauft hatte.Ich denke wenn man gezielt sucht kann man schon einen schnapp machen.
Gerade wenn die Platformen so Aktionen wie Midnight Sale haben.Ich habe auch ca. 2 Wochen gesucht bis ich dann bei 519€ für eine 64  zugeschlagen habe.

Mir ist ja immer wieder der Treiber abgeschmiert, vor 2-3 Tagen habe ich dann mal die GPU auf 2 Rails meines BeQuiet Straight Power10 aufgeteilt.
Unsd siehe da es funktioniert besser, ich war aber dann doch geschokt als ich heute mal wieder am Übertakten war.
1764MHz(eingestelter Wert, Karte bostet dann bis ca 1700MHz) bei 300w nur für die GPU, über 611W am Steckdosenmessgerät für das Gesamte System.
Das sind verbrauchswerte die mich an meine Multi GPU Zeiten erinnern.Wahnsinn !!!
Ich merke aber auch das mir immer noch nich wirklich klar ist wie bei der Vega das Zusammenspiel aus Powerlimit,Default Clock,Boost VCore usw funktioniert.
Wenn mir jehmand einen guten Link zum Thema hat, nur her damit.

Grüße


----------



## Gurdi (17. November 2017)

spukisputnik schrieb:


> Die Vega 56 gab es ja auch schon immer wieder mal für knapp 400.
> Glaube 419€ war der Preis als ich meine 64er gekauft hatte.Ich denke wenn man gezielt sucht kann man schon einen schnapp machen.
> Gerade wenn die Platformen so Aktionen wie Midnight Sale haben.Ich habe auch ca. 2 Wochen gesucht bis ich dann bei 519€ für eine 64  zugeschlagen habe.
> 
> ...



Was genau möchtest du denn wissen?


----------



## spukisputnik (17. November 2017)

> Was genau möchtest du denn wissen?



Mich interesieren einfach die Grundlagen.
Also es gibt ja die sogenante Baseclock bei Vega 1247MHz und den Boost Takt 1546MHz.Laut Tec_Specs.
Das sind aber jetzt z.b. Werte die ich so nicht zu Gesicht bekomme.Die Karte taktet so gut wie nie mit 1247MHz.
Ebenso bostet sie nicht auf 1546MHz sondern eher so mit 1570 MHzbis 1600MHz.
Und da bin ich noch nicht mal an die Spannung rangegangen.
Wenn ich jetzt auf das Custom Profil gehe und Stelle z.b P6 1630MHz /P7 1730MHz dann taktet die Karte ganz unterschiedlich je nach Anwendung bis ca. 1680MHz.
Das Powerlimit ist noch @Stock, stelle ich das Powerlimit hoch erreiche ich lediglich das die Karte länger auf 1680MHz bostet.
Ich verstehe halt nicht warum die Karte nicht auf den eingestelten Wert von 1730MHz taktet obwohl die Temps durch die Wasserkühlung so um die 50°-55° Celcius betragen.

Irgendwie ist diese Boost Geschichte komplett an mir vorüber gegangen, wenn ich mir z.b meine Fury X ansehe.
Die hatte ich auch mit einen Custom Loop gekühlt.Als ich sie bekommen hatte ca. 1Woche daran rumgespielt dan hatte ich meinen Sweetspot-> Takt rauf auf 1125MHz VCore runter (Den Wert weiss ich nicht mehr) HBM auch glaube ich um 50MHz hoch. 
Und die Karte hat immer den Takt gehalten.

Hoffe ich konnte es verständlich rüberbringen.
Grüße vom Sputnik


----------



## hugo-03 (17. November 2017)

ja das mit takt halten ist nicht mehr so, ist so ähnlich wie bei Nvidia die karte kann höher boosten, sollte etwas an limit sein takt sie etwas runter.


hatte jemand auch den bug das origin nicht mehr da ist nach amd treiber installation ?


----------



## yummycandy (17. November 2017)

Mal wieder was interessantes zum Thema Herstellungsunterschiede bei VEGA:

Vega GPU Mounting Pressure Variance & Quality Control | GamersNexus - Gaming PC Builds & Hardware Benchmarks



> In the meantime, we’re using a chemically reactive contact paper to test various Vega GPUs and vapor chambers or coolers, then swapping coolers between those various GPUs to try and understand if and when differences emerge. Some brief thermal testing also helps us validate whether those differences, which would theoretically be spurred-on by packaging variance, are actually relevant to thermal performance. Today, we’re testing to see the mounting pressure and thermal impact from AMD’s various Vega 56 & 64 GPU packages, with a brief resurrection of the Frontier Edition.


----------



## Gurdi (17. November 2017)

spukisputnik schrieb:


> Mich interesieren einfach die Grundlagen.
> Also es gibt ja die sogenante Baseclock bei Vega 1247MHz und den Boost Takt 1546MHz.Laut Tec_Specs.
> Das sind aber jetzt z.b. Werte die ich so nicht zu Gesicht bekomme.Die Karte taktet so gut wie nie mit 1247MHz.
> Ebenso bostet sie nicht auf 1546MHz sondern eher so mit 1570 MHzbis 1600MHz.
> ...



Du musst bedenken dass die Karte viele. viele Werte ranzieht um den Boost zu erstellen.
Wenn man das selbnst übernimmt dann haben folgende Werte Einfluss auf den Takt:
-Wert bei Core
-Spannung Core
-Auslastung des Chips
-Wert bei Uncore(angebliche Memspannung)
-Temperatur
-Eingestellte Zieltemperatur

Das Ganze in der Reihenfolge in etwa beeinflusst den Takt. Den eingestellten Zieltakt erreichst du dann unter maximaler Spannung, sehr geringer Temperatur und wenig Auslastung bei einem aggresiven Taktgeber und niedrig gehaltener Zieltemperatur.Ich hoffe dass ist verständlich so.

Hier hatte ich noch einige Kniffe rein geschrieben, vielleicht ist noch was dabei für dich.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...80-gtx-build-uv-oc-how-guide.html#post9033659


----------



## DARPA (17. November 2017)

Weiter gehts mit den Customs


----------



## chillinmitch (17. November 2017)

Triple-Bios-Switch  und ,,The Red Devil 64 will launch later *this month*'' klingen gut.


----------



## Duvar (17. November 2017)

YouTube


----------



## spukisputnik (17. November 2017)

@*Gurdi* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Erst einmal vielen Dank für deine sehr Kompetente Antwort.
Ich hab dan doch noch Fragen:
Wie misst du die HBM Temperatur? Ich nutze auf diesen Windows System Aida64 Extreme,Die Aquasuite und zum benchen Afterburner/Riva Tuner Statistic Server.
Ich finde aber keinen Temperatur Sensor der irgendwie an den VRam erinnert.

Hat sich erledigt gerade noch mal gesucht. "Sehe den Wald vor Lauter Bäumen nicht".
Das Dinge nent sich sogar gpu Speicher-> Na ja wenn man halt nach HBM sucht.

Ok und mit HQ meinst du High Quality-> also das Grafikprofil?

Grüße

Was mich echt fertig macht ist das die GUI vom CCC beim kleinsten Versuch die Skalierung zu ändern abstürzt.
Ich habe einen 2K Monitor und die Standardgröße ist einfach zu klein.Das einzige was hilft ist auf Vollbild zu skalieren.
Ich weiss das steht auch in den Release Notes der letzten Treiber.
Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit den CCC über die Shell bzw. Powershell zu bedienen?
Man man als AMD User machst was mit.


----------



## Zerosix-06 (17. November 2017)

spukisputnik schrieb:


> Was mich echt fertig macht ist das die GUI vom CCC beim kleinsten Versuch die Skalierung zu ändern abstürzt.
> Ich habe einen 2K Monitor und die Standardgröße ist einfach zu klein.Das einzige was hilft ist auf Vollbild zu skalieren.
> Ich weiss das steht auch in den Release Notes der letzten Treiber.
> Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit den CCC über die Shell bzw. Powershell zu bedienen?
> Man man als AMD User machst was mit.



also bei mir kann ich mit ~80% Erfolg die GUI skalieren, so lange ich noch im 1. Screen bin
1) RadeonSetting Fenster öffnen
2) direkt die Größe ändern
3) erst dann in z.B. Wattman Screen wechseln

Garantie ist dies aber auch keine, meist arbeite ich ebenfalls mit Fullscreen


----------



## spukisputnik (17. November 2017)

Ja das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.
Allerdings ist es trotzdem nervig und wenn der Treiber abstürzt habe ich halt echt wenig vertrauen das er mir meine 500€ GPU zerschiest.
Ich hoffe das es bald mal beserung gibt.
Bis dahin bin ich extrem vorsichtig was OC/UV angeht.

Grüße


----------



## Gurdi (18. November 2017)

Ja HQ heist High Quality AA im Treiber.


----------



## spukisputnik (19. November 2017)

GPU Tach
Wer braucht so was echt , und wer lässt sich so was einfallen?
Aber wenn man es schon hat warum nicht.
Aber hey verdammt jedesmal der gleiche schmarn schreibt die Beschriftung doch bitte auf die Platine oder besser EKWB bitte einen Ausschnitt in der Backplate damit man die Dip Switches noch bedienen kann.
jedesmal baue ich die Karte zusammen und GPU Tach ist so eingestelt wie ich es gerade nicht haben will.
Noch besser wäre natürlich eine softwarebasierte Lösung.

Grüße


----------



## drstoecker (20. November 2017)

Das ist aber dann blöd gelöst von ek. Gut das ich die Orginal bp drauf habe.


----------



## spukisputnik (20. November 2017)

Man könnte auch sagen...

Selber Schuld .
Aber es ist echt blöd gelößt und war bei der Fury X auch schon so.


----------



## Noy (20. November 2017)

Bei der Standard karte passiert doch eh nichts wenn man an den Dipswitches rumswitched oder?


----------



## L0ki_GER (20. November 2017)

Guten Morgen zusammen, 

habe ein kleines Problem mit meiner Vega 56 die ich nun seit gut 2 Wochen habe.
Es kommt immer wieder zu einem Peak wenn ich zb. PoE oder D3 und WoW zocke, der Bildschirm wird kurz schwarz und die Karte dreht hoch, nach 2-3 Sek is wieder alles normal. Ab und an schießt es das Spiel auch mit ab.
In Timespy zb ist aber alles ok.
Hab die Karte atm im Bios 2 Powersave laufen, da mein Netzteil noch unterwegs ist und nur ein BQ Pure Power 530W dran hängt. Kann das evtl schon der Fehler sein?   Grafikprofil hab ich "Bildqualität optimieren" gewählt wobei der Fehler unabhängig von den jeweiligen Profilen auftritt.

_Edit:_ Die Radeon Software hängt sich meist auch mit auf. 

Hier mal die Logs von GPU-Z

Evtl weiß ja einer was, wollte deshalb jetzt keinen neuen Thread aufmachen. 

Timespy



Spoiler



Date        , GPU Core Clock [MHz] , GPU Memory Clock [MHz] , SOC Clock [MHz] , GPU Temperature [°C] , GPU Temperature (Hot Spot) [°C] , HBM Temperature [°C] , Fan Speed (RPM) [RPM] , Fan Speed (%) [%] , GPU Load [%] , GPU only Power Draw [W] , Memory Usage (Dedicated) [MB] , Memory Usage (Dynamic) [MB] , VDDC [V] ,

2017-11-20 10:17:31 ,               50.0   ,                167.0   ,         600.0   ,               43.0   ,                          46.0   ,               45.0   ,                 688   ,              10   ,          0   ,                   3.0   ,                        2290   ,                       215   , 0.8000   ,
2017-11-20 10:17:32 ,               39.0   ,                167.0   ,         600.0   ,               43.0   ,                          46.0   ,               45.0   ,                 688   ,              10   ,          2   ,                   3.0   ,                        2290   ,                       215   , 0.7500   ,
2017-11-20 10:17:33 ,               85.0   ,                167.0   ,         600.0   ,               43.0   ,                          46.0   ,               45.0   ,                 687   ,              10   ,          0   ,                   4.0   ,                        2666   ,                       216   , 0.7500   ,
2017-11-20 10:17:34 ,               54.0   ,                167.0   ,         600.0   ,               43.0   ,                          45.0   ,               45.0   ,                 687   ,              10   ,          0   ,                   3.0   ,                        3456   ,                       214   , 0.7500   ,
2017-11-20 10:17:35 ,               32.0   ,                167.0   ,         600.0   ,               45.0   ,                          46.0   ,               45.0   ,                 687   ,              10   ,          0   ,                   3.0   ,                        3456   ,                       214   , 0.7500   ,
2017-11-20 10:17:36 ,               28.0   ,                167.0   ,         600.0   ,               43.0   ,                          45.0   ,               44.0   ,                 688   ,              10   ,          0   ,                   3.0   ,                        3456   ,                       214   , 0.7500   ,
2017-11-20 10:17:37 ,               27.0   ,                167.0   ,         600.0   ,               43.0   ,                          45.0   ,               44.0   ,                 687   ,              10   ,          0   ,                   3.0   ,                        3456   ,                       214   , 0.7500   ,
2017-11-20 10:17:38 ,               26.0   ,                167.0   ,         600.0   ,               43.0   ,                          45.0   ,               44.0   ,                 687   ,              10   ,          0   ,                   3.0   ,                        3457   ,                       214   , 0.7500   ,
2017-11-20 10:17:39 ,              699.0   ,                800.0   ,         961.0   ,               45.0   ,                          57.0   ,               47.0   ,                 681   ,              10   ,         99   ,                 149.0   ,                        3436   ,                       225   , 0.9313   ,
2017-11-20 10:17:40 ,             1226.0   ,                800.0   ,         970.0   ,               46.0   ,                          58.0   ,               49.0   ,                 679   ,              10   ,         98   ,                 150.0   ,                        3436   ,                       225   , 0.9313   ,
2017-11-20 10:17:41 ,             1292.0   ,                800.0   ,         988.0   ,               49.0   ,                          59.0   ,               49.0   ,                 725   ,              10   ,         98   ,                 150.0   ,                        3436   ,                       225   , 0.9313   ,
2017-11-20 10:17:42 ,             1293.0   ,                800.0   ,         960.0   ,               50.0   ,                          60.0   ,               51.0   ,                 766   ,              11   ,         99   ,                 149.0   ,                        3436   ,                       225   , 0.9375   ,
2017-11-20 10:17:43 ,             1297.0   ,                800.0   ,         983.0   ,               52.0   ,                          60.0   ,               52.0   ,                 806   ,              12   ,         98   ,                 151.0   ,                        3436   ,                       225   , 0.9313   ,
2017-11-20 10:17:44 ,             1294.0   ,                800.0   ,         961.0   ,               52.0   ,                          62.0   ,               52.0   ,                 848   ,              13   ,         99   ,                 150.0   ,                        3436   ,                       225   , 0.9375   ,
2017-11-20 10:17:45 ,             1299.0   ,                800.0   ,         963.0   ,               51.0   ,                          62.0   ,               54.0   ,                 885   ,              13   ,         99   ,                 149.0   ,                        3436   ,                       225   , 0.8938   ,
2017-11-20 10:17:46 ,             1300.0   ,                800.0   ,         968.0   ,               54.0   ,                          62.0   ,               54.0   ,                 928   ,              14   ,         99   ,                 150.0   ,                        3436   ,                       225   , 0.8938   ,
2017-11-20 10:17:47 ,             1297.0   ,                800.0   ,         972.0   ,               52.0   ,                          63.0   ,               55.0   ,                 969   ,              15   ,         99   ,                 151.0   ,                        3436   ,                       225   , 0.8938   ,
2017-11-20 10:17:48 ,             1291.0   ,                800.0   ,         961.0   ,               53.0   ,                          63.0   ,               55.0   ,                1002   ,              16   ,         99   ,                 149.0   ,                        3436   ,                       225   , 0.8938   ,
2017-11-20 10:17:49 ,             1294.0   ,                800.0   ,         961.0   ,               53.0   ,                          64.0   ,               55.0   ,                1042   ,              16   ,         99   ,                 150.0   ,                        3436   ,                       225   , 0.8063   ,
2017-11-20 10:17:50 ,             1292.0   ,                800.0   ,         961.0   ,               54.0   ,                          65.0   ,               56.0   ,                1071   ,              17   ,         99   ,                 150.0   ,                        3436   ,                       225   , 0.8938   ,
2017-11-20 10:17:51 ,             1302.0   ,                800.0   ,         960.0   ,               55.0   ,                          64.0   ,               57.0   ,                1110   ,              18   ,         99   ,                 148.0   ,                        3436   ,                       227   , 0.9437   ,
2017-11-20 10:17:52 ,             1323.0   ,                800.0   ,         968.0   ,               55.0   ,                          66.0   ,               58.0   ,                1155   ,              19   ,         99   ,                 150.0   ,                        3436   ,                       227   , 0.8938   ,
2017-11-20 10:17:53 ,             1325.0   ,                800.0   ,         973.0   ,               57.0   ,                          65.0   ,               58.0   ,                1194   ,              19   ,         98   ,                 147.0   ,                        3436   ,                       227   , 1.0188   ,
2017-11-20 10:17:54 ,             1324.0   ,                800.0   ,         966.0   ,               56.0   ,                          68.0   ,               60.0   ,                1236   ,              19   ,         99   ,                 150.0   ,                        3436   ,                       227   , 0.8938   ,
2017-11-20 10:17:55 ,             1315.0   ,                800.0   ,         933.0   ,               59.0   ,                          68.0   ,               59.0   ,                1275   ,              20   ,         99   ,                 149.0   ,                        3436   ,                       228   , 0.9000   ,
2017-11-20 10:17:56 ,             1303.0   ,                800.0   ,         980.0   ,               57.0   ,                          68.0   ,               60.0   ,                1314   ,              21   ,         99   ,                 151.0   ,                        3436   ,                       228   , 0.8938   ,
2017-11-20 10:17:57 ,             1299.0   ,                800.0   ,         998.0   ,               58.0   ,                          68.0   ,               61.0   ,                1356   ,              21   ,         99   ,                 149.0   ,                        3436   ,                       228   , 0.9938   ,
2017-11-20 10:17:58 ,             1307.0   ,                800.0   ,         962.0   ,               61.0   ,                          68.0   ,               61.0   ,                1395   ,              22   ,         98   ,                 151.0   ,                        3436   ,                       229   , 0.8938   ,
2017-11-20 10:17:59 ,             1325.0   ,                800.0   ,        1017.0   ,               61.0   ,                          69.0   ,               62.0   ,                1436   ,              23   ,         99   ,                 152.0   ,                        3436   ,                       229   , 0.9250   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:00 ,             1326.0   ,                800.0   ,         966.0   ,               61.0   ,                          70.0   ,               62.0   ,                1475   ,              24   ,         99   ,                 152.0   ,                        3436   ,                       229   , 0.8125   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:01 ,             1324.0   ,                800.0   ,         951.0   ,               60.0   ,                          70.0   ,               63.0   ,                1512   ,              24   ,         99   ,                 151.0   ,                        3436   ,                       229   , 0.8125   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:02 ,             1324.0   ,                800.0   ,         966.0   ,               62.0   ,                          70.0   ,               63.0   ,                1553   ,              25   ,         99   ,                 151.0   ,                        3436   ,                       229   , 0.8938   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:03 ,             1324.0   ,                800.0   ,         998.0   ,               62.0   ,                          71.0   ,               63.0   ,                1571   ,              26   ,         99   ,                 151.0   ,                        3436   ,                       229   , 0.9313   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:04 ,             1321.0   ,                800.0   ,         963.0   ,               60.0   ,                          71.0   ,               64.0   ,                1610   ,              27   ,         99   ,                 150.0   ,                        3436   ,                       229   , 0.9313   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:05 ,             1321.0   ,                800.0   ,         960.0   ,               60.0   ,                          70.0   ,               64.0   ,                1651   ,              27   ,         98   ,                 149.0   ,                        3436   ,                       229   , 0.9375   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:06 ,             1324.0   ,                800.0   ,         962.0   ,               61.0   ,                          70.0   ,               64.0   ,                1687   ,              27   ,         98   ,                 148.0   ,                        3436   ,                       229   , 0.9375   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:07 ,             1328.0   ,                800.0   ,         997.0   ,               61.0   ,                          72.0   ,               65.0   ,                1734   ,              28   ,         99   ,                 152.0   ,                        3436   ,                       229   , 0.9313   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:08 ,             1341.0   ,                800.0   ,         994.0   ,               61.0   ,                          72.0   ,               66.0   ,                1779   ,              29   ,         99   ,                 152.0   ,                        3436   ,                       229   , 0.9313   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:09 ,             1345.0   ,                800.0   ,         974.0   ,               61.0   ,                          73.0   ,               66.0   ,                1817   ,              30   ,         99   ,                 151.0   ,                        3436   ,                       229   , 0.8938   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:10 ,             1343.0   ,                800.0   ,         981.0   ,               61.0   ,                          72.0   ,               66.0   ,                1852   ,              30   ,         99   ,                 151.0   ,                        3436   ,                       229   , 0.8938   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:11 ,             1341.0   ,                800.0   ,         980.0   ,               61.0   ,                          71.0   ,               65.0   ,                1888   ,              31   ,         99   ,                 148.0   ,                        3436   ,                       229   , 1.0063   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:12 ,             1337.0   ,                800.0   ,         963.0   ,               62.0   ,                          73.0   ,               65.0   ,                1925   ,              32   ,         99   ,                 147.0   ,                        3436   ,                       229   , 0.9375   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:13 ,             1337.0   ,                800.0   ,        1014.0   ,               64.0   ,                          72.0   ,               67.0   ,                1967   ,              33   ,         99   ,                 150.0   ,                        3436   ,                       229   , 1.0625   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:14 ,             1320.0   ,                800.0   ,         960.0   ,               64.0   ,                          74.0   ,               65.0   ,                1994   ,              33   ,         99   ,                 149.0   ,                        3436   ,                       231   , 0.9313   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:15 ,             1300.0   ,                800.0   ,         964.0   ,               62.0   ,                          72.0   ,               66.0   ,                2015   ,              33   ,         99   ,                 149.0   ,                        3436   ,                       231   , 0.9313   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:16 ,             1295.0   ,                800.0   ,         960.0   ,               62.0   ,                          72.0   ,               66.0   ,                2053   ,              34   ,         99   ,                 148.0   ,                        3436   ,                       231   , 0.9500   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:17 ,             1297.0   ,                800.0   ,         975.0   ,               64.0   ,                          73.0   ,               64.0   ,                2087   ,              35   ,         99   ,                 152.0   ,                        3436   ,                       231   , 0.8875   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:18 ,             1299.0   ,                800.0   ,         975.0   ,               62.0   ,                          73.0   ,               65.0   ,                2092   ,              35   ,         99   ,                 151.0   ,                        3436   ,                       231   , 0.8938   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:19 ,             1299.0   ,                800.0   ,         980.0   ,               64.0   ,                          73.0   ,               65.0   ,                2092   ,              35   ,         99   ,                 151.0   ,                        3437   ,                       231   , 0.8938   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:20 ,             1300.0   ,                800.0   ,         966.0   ,               64.0   ,                          73.0   ,               66.0   ,                2092   ,              35   ,         99   ,                 148.0   ,                        3437   ,                       231   , 1.0188   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:21 ,             1301.0   ,                800.0   ,         966.0   ,               62.0   ,                          74.0   ,               67.0   ,                2092   ,              35   ,         99   ,                 150.0   ,                        3432   ,                       233   , 0.8938   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:22 ,             1299.0   ,                800.0   ,         960.0   ,               62.0   ,                          74.0   ,               67.0   ,                2125   ,              36   ,         99   ,                 150.0   ,                        3432   ,                       233   , 0.9313   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:23 ,             1301.0   ,                800.0   ,         949.0   ,               63.0   ,                          73.0   ,               67.0   ,                2130   ,              36   ,         99   ,                 148.0   ,                        3432   ,                       233   , 0.9313   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:24 ,             1304.0   ,                800.0   ,         975.0   ,               64.0   ,                          73.0   ,               65.0   ,                2130   ,              36   ,         98   ,                 151.0   ,                        3432   ,                       233   , 0.8875   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:25 ,             1305.0   ,                800.0   ,         960.0   ,               64.0   ,                          73.0   ,               67.0   ,                2130   ,              36   ,         99   ,                 148.0   ,                        3432   ,                       233   , 0.9437   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:26 ,             1298.0   ,                800.0   ,         960.0   ,               64.0   ,                          73.0   ,               68.0   ,                2128   ,              36   ,         99   ,                 150.0   ,                        3432   ,                       233   , 0.9313   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:27 ,             1297.0   ,                800.0   ,         963.0   ,               64.0   ,                          73.0   ,               68.0   ,                2128   ,              36   ,         99   ,                 149.0   ,                        3432   ,                       233   , 0.9375   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:28 ,             1302.0   ,                800.0   ,         960.0   ,               62.0   ,                          74.0   ,               68.0   ,                2131   ,              36   ,         99   ,                 149.0   ,                        3432   ,                       233   , 0.9313   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:29 ,             1305.0   ,                800.0   ,         970.0   ,               62.0   ,                          73.0   ,               68.0   ,                2128   ,              36   ,         98   ,                 149.0   ,                        3432   ,                       233   , 0.9313   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:30 ,             1299.0   ,                800.0   ,         960.0   ,               64.0   ,                          73.0   ,               68.0   ,                2130   ,              36   ,         99   ,                 149.0   ,                        3432   ,                       233   , 0.9000   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:31 ,             1297.0   ,                800.0   ,         960.0   ,               62.0   ,                          73.0   ,               68.0   ,                2130   ,              36   ,         98   ,                 149.0   ,                        3432   ,                       233   , 0.9437   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:32 ,             1298.0   ,                800.0   ,         960.0   ,               62.0   ,                          75.0   ,               68.0   ,                2128   ,              36   ,         99   ,                 150.0   ,                        3432   ,                       233   , 0.9000   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:33 ,             1295.0   ,                800.0   ,         960.0   ,               62.0   ,                          74.0   ,               68.0   ,                2128   ,              36   ,         98   ,                 150.0   ,                        3432   ,                       233   , 0.9250   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:34 ,             1296.0   ,                800.0   ,         960.0   ,               63.0   ,                          73.0   ,               68.0   ,                2128   ,              36   ,         99   ,                 149.0   ,                        3432   ,                       233   , 0.9000   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:35 ,             1305.0   ,                800.0   ,         973.0   ,               63.0   ,                          75.0   ,               68.0   ,                2128   ,              36   ,         99   ,                 150.0   ,                        3432   ,                       233   , 0.9313   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:36 ,             1305.0   ,                800.0   ,         962.0   ,               63.0   ,                          73.0   ,               66.0   ,                2128   ,              36   ,         99   ,                 150.0   ,                        3432   ,                       233   , 0.9375   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:37 ,             1306.0   ,                800.0   ,         960.0   ,               65.0   ,                          74.0   ,               67.0   ,                2128   ,              36   ,         99   ,                 148.0   ,                        3432   ,                       233   , 0.9437   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:38 ,             1305.0   ,                800.0   ,         973.0   ,               62.0   ,                          75.0   ,               68.0   ,                2128   ,              36   ,         99   ,                 150.0   ,                        3432   ,                       233   , 0.9313   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:39 ,             1296.0   ,                800.0   ,         973.0   ,               63.0   ,                          73.0   ,               68.0   ,                2112   ,              35   ,         99   ,                 149.0   ,                        3432   ,                       233   , 1.0000   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:40 ,             1285.0   ,                800.0   ,         960.0   ,               63.0   ,                          73.0   ,               67.0   ,                2092   ,              35   ,         98   ,                 148.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 0.9375   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:41 ,             1292.0   ,                800.0   ,         945.0   ,               63.0   ,                          74.0   ,               67.0   ,                2092   ,              35   ,         98   ,                 149.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 0.9313   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:42 ,             1288.0   ,                800.0   ,         953.0   ,               63.0   ,                          74.0   ,               67.0   ,                2055   ,              34   ,         99   ,                 149.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 0.9313   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:43 ,             1284.0   ,                800.0   ,         960.0   ,               64.0   ,                          74.0   ,               68.0   ,                2055   ,              34   ,         99   ,                 149.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 0.9313   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:44 ,             1295.0   ,                800.0   ,         992.0   ,               63.0   ,                          73.0   ,               67.0   ,                2019   ,              33   ,         99   ,                 149.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 1.0000   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:45 ,             1302.0   ,                800.0   ,         965.0   ,               64.0   ,                          75.0   ,               68.0   ,                2017   ,              33   ,         99   ,                 150.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 0.9000   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:46 ,             1305.0   ,                800.0   ,         983.0   ,               63.0   ,                          74.0   ,               68.0   ,                2014   ,              33   ,         99   ,                 149.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 1.0000   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:47 ,             1306.0   ,                800.0   ,         961.0   ,               63.0   ,                          74.0   ,               67.0   ,                1975   ,              33   ,         99   ,                 148.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 0.9437   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:48 ,             1319.0   ,                800.0   ,         961.0   ,               63.0   ,                          73.0   ,               69.0   ,                1973   ,              33   ,         99   ,                 146.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 1.0250   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:49 ,             1325.0   ,                800.0   ,         972.0   ,               63.0   ,                          74.0   ,               69.0   ,                1973   ,              33   ,         99   ,                 149.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 0.9375   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:50 ,             1318.0   ,                800.0   ,         961.0   ,               64.0   ,                          74.0   ,               68.0   ,                1975   ,              33   ,         99   ,                 150.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 0.9000   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:51 ,             1327.0   ,                800.0   ,         965.0   ,               64.0   ,                          74.0   ,               69.0   ,                1973   ,              33   ,         99   ,                 149.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 0.9000   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:52 ,             1327.0   ,                800.0   ,         996.0   ,               65.0   ,                          73.0   ,               69.0   ,                1976   ,              33   ,         98   ,                 149.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 1.0000   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:53 ,             1329.0   ,                800.0   ,         996.0   ,               64.0   ,                          74.0   ,               70.0   ,                2005   ,              33   ,         98   ,                 149.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 1.0063   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:54 ,             1319.0   ,                800.0   ,         966.0   ,               63.0   ,                          75.0   ,               68.0   ,                2015   ,              33   ,         99   ,                 150.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 0.9063   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:55 ,             1303.0   ,                800.0   ,         944.0   ,               64.0   ,                          76.0   ,               68.0   ,                2015   ,              33   ,         99   ,                 150.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 0.8063   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:56 ,             1301.0   ,                800.0   ,         956.0   ,               64.0   ,                          74.0   ,               68.0   ,                2017   ,              33   ,         99   ,                 149.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 0.9437   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:57 ,             1317.0   ,                800.0   ,         962.0   ,               66.0   ,                          74.0   ,               69.0   ,                2015   ,              33   ,         98   ,                 150.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 0.9313   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:58 ,             1315.0   ,                800.0   ,         967.0   ,               64.0   ,                          75.0   ,               69.0   ,                2051   ,              34   ,         99   ,                 150.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 0.9313   ,
2017-11-20 10:18:59 ,             1305.0   ,                800.0   ,         960.0   ,               64.0   ,                          75.0   ,               69.0   ,                2055   ,              34   ,         99   ,                 149.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 0.9313   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:00 ,             1300.0   ,                800.0   ,         960.0   ,               64.0   ,                          74.0   ,               69.0   ,                2053   ,              34   ,         99   ,                 150.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 0.9063   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:01 ,             1304.0   ,                800.0   ,         986.0   ,               64.0   ,                          74.0   ,               70.0   ,                2080   ,              35   ,         98   ,                 152.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 0.8875   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:02 ,             1303.0   ,                800.0   ,         983.0   ,               65.0   ,                          76.0   ,               70.0   ,                2090   ,              35   ,         99   ,                 149.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 1.0063   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:03 ,             1304.0   ,                800.0   ,         960.0   ,               66.0   ,                          74.0   ,               70.0   ,                2090   ,              35   ,         98   ,                 149.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 0.9375   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:04 ,             1305.0   ,                800.0   ,         969.0   ,               66.0   ,                          74.0   ,               70.0   ,                2124   ,              36   ,         98   ,                 150.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 0.9000   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:05 ,             1295.0   ,                800.0   ,         961.0   ,               66.0   ,                          74.0   ,               70.0   ,                2126   ,              36   ,         99   ,                 149.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 0.9375   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:06 ,             1286.0   ,                800.0   ,         960.0   ,               66.0   ,                          74.0   ,               71.0   ,                2126   ,              36   ,         99   ,                 151.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 0.9313   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:07 ,             1283.0   ,                800.0   ,         959.0   ,               64.0   ,                          77.0   ,               68.0   ,                2129   ,              36   ,         99   ,                 151.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 0.8938   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:08 ,             1276.0   ,                800.0   ,         969.0   ,               66.0   ,                          75.0   ,               69.0   ,                2131   ,              36   ,         99   ,                 149.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 1.0000   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:09 ,             1279.0   ,                800.0   ,         967.0   ,               66.0   ,                          77.0   ,               69.0   ,                2131   ,              36   ,         99   ,                 151.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 0.8938   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:10 ,             1279.0   ,                800.0   ,         974.0   ,               64.0   ,                          74.0   ,               68.0   ,                2132   ,              36   ,         98   ,                 150.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 0.9187   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:11 ,             1281.0   ,                800.0   ,         956.0   ,               65.0   ,                          75.0   ,               69.0   ,                2129   ,              36   ,         99   ,                 149.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 0.9437   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:12 ,             1284.0   ,                800.0   ,         960.0   ,               65.0   ,                          76.0   ,               68.0   ,                2131   ,              36   ,         99   ,                 150.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 0.8938   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:13 ,             1290.0   ,                800.0   ,         968.0   ,               66.0   ,                          76.0   ,               67.0   ,                2131   ,              36   ,         98   ,                 149.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 0.9313   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:14 ,             1287.0   ,                800.0   ,         983.0   ,               66.0   ,                          76.0   ,               69.0   ,                2132   ,              36   ,         99   ,                 150.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 1.0063   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:15 ,             1290.0   ,                800.0   ,         972.0   ,               65.0   ,                          76.0   ,               70.0   ,                2132   ,              36   ,         99   ,                 150.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 0.9313   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:16 ,             1291.0   ,                800.0   ,         961.0   ,               66.0   ,                          75.0   ,               69.0   ,                2129   ,              36   ,         99   ,                 150.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 0.9000   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:17 ,             1291.0   ,                800.0   ,         966.0   ,               66.0   ,                          76.0   ,               69.0   ,                2091   ,              35   ,         98   ,                 150.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 0.9000   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:18 ,             1282.0   ,                800.0   ,         978.0   ,               66.0   ,                          74.0   ,               67.0   ,                2083   ,              34   ,         99   ,                 148.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 1.0000   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:19 ,             1283.0   ,                800.0   ,         961.0   ,               66.0   ,                          74.0   ,               69.0   ,                2054   ,              34   ,         98   ,                 151.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 0.9313   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:20 ,             1289.0   ,                800.0   ,         940.0   ,               67.0   ,                          74.0   ,               70.0   ,                2054   ,              33   ,         99   ,                 149.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 0.9000   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:21 ,             1293.0   ,                800.0   ,         968.0   ,               65.0   ,                          74.0   ,               70.0   ,                2014   ,              33   ,         98   ,                 151.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 0.8938   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:22 ,             1296.0   ,                800.0   ,         979.0   ,               66.0   ,                          75.0   ,               69.0   ,                2014   ,              33   ,         98   ,                 151.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 0.9313   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:23 ,             1299.0   ,                800.0   ,         953.0   ,               66.0   ,                          75.0   ,               70.0   ,                2042   ,              34   ,         99   ,                 148.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 0.9313   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:24 ,             1293.0   ,                800.0   ,         956.0   ,               66.0   ,                          76.0   ,               70.0   ,                2052   ,              34   ,         99   ,                 149.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 0.9313   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:25 ,             1304.0   ,                800.0   ,         962.0   ,               66.0   ,                          75.0   ,               68.0   ,                2054   ,              34   ,         98   ,                 148.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 0.9313   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:26 ,             1312.0   ,                800.0   ,         976.0   ,               66.0   ,                          74.0   ,               69.0   ,                2057   ,              34   ,         99   ,                 148.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 1.0125   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:27 ,             1311.0   ,                800.0   ,         962.0   ,               67.0   ,                          76.0   ,               68.0   ,                2057   ,              34   ,         99   ,                 149.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 0.9313   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:28 ,             1317.0   ,                800.0   ,         961.0   ,               66.0   ,                          75.0   ,               70.0   ,                2057   ,              34   ,         98   ,                 148.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 0.9313   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:29 ,             1330.0   ,                800.0   ,         973.0   ,               67.0   ,                          74.0   ,               70.0   ,                2016   ,              33   ,         99   ,                 147.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 1.0188   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:30 ,             1337.0   ,                800.0   ,         974.0   ,               67.0   ,                          74.0   ,               69.0   ,                2014   ,              33   ,         99   ,                 151.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 0.9375   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:31 ,             1328.0   ,                800.0   ,         966.0   ,               66.0   ,                          74.0   ,               70.0   ,                2012   ,              33   ,         99   ,                 148.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 1.0125   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:32 ,             1298.0   ,                800.0   ,         972.0   ,               65.0   ,                          73.0   ,               70.0   ,                2016   ,              33   ,         98   ,                 146.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 1.0125   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:33 ,             1299.0   ,                800.0   ,         973.0   ,               67.0   ,                          75.0   ,               69.0   ,                2014   ,              33   ,         99   ,                 149.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 0.9313   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:34 ,             1309.0   ,                800.0   ,         969.0   ,               66.0   ,                          77.0   ,               70.0   ,                2004   ,              33   ,         99   ,                 150.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 0.8938   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:35 ,             1314.0   ,                800.0   ,         965.0   ,               65.0   ,                          75.0   ,               70.0   ,                1975   ,              33   ,         99   ,                 150.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 0.8938   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:36 ,             1313.0   ,                800.0   ,         965.0   ,               67.0   ,                          77.0   ,               69.0   ,                1973   ,              33   ,         99   ,                 150.0   ,                        3432   ,                       231   , 0.8938   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:37 ,             1322.0   ,                800.0   ,         985.0   ,               67.0   ,                          74.0   ,               69.0   ,                1937   ,              32   ,         99   ,                 147.0   ,                        3432   ,                       233   , 1.0875   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:38 ,             1324.0   ,                800.0   ,         964.0   ,               66.0   ,                          75.0   ,               70.0   ,                1933   ,              32   ,         99   ,                 148.0   ,                        3432   ,                       233   , 0.9437   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:39 ,             1327.0   ,                800.0   ,         983.0   ,               67.0   ,                          74.0   ,               69.0   ,                1933   ,              32   ,         99   ,                 146.0   ,                        3432   ,                       233   , 1.0875   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:40 ,             1328.0   ,                800.0   ,         990.0   ,               67.0   ,                          75.0   ,               70.0   ,                1935   ,              32   ,         99   ,                 149.0   ,                        3432   ,                       233   , 0.9375   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:41 ,             1330.0   ,                800.0   ,         965.0   ,               67.0   ,                          75.0   ,               70.0   ,                1936   ,              32   ,         99   ,                 148.0   ,                        3432   ,                       233   , 1.0188   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:42 ,             1329.0   ,                800.0   ,         962.0   ,               68.0   ,                          75.0   ,               70.0   ,                1933   ,              32   ,         99   ,                 148.0   ,                        3432   ,                       233   , 0.9375   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:43 ,             1329.0   ,                800.0   ,         964.0   ,               68.0   ,                          75.0   ,               71.0   ,                1936   ,              32   ,         99   ,                 148.0   ,                        3432   ,                       233   , 0.9437   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:44 ,             1331.0   ,                800.0   ,         970.0   ,               67.0   ,                          76.0   ,               70.0   ,                1936   ,              32   ,         99   ,                 150.0   ,                        3432   ,                       233   , 0.9000   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:45 ,             1330.0   ,                800.0   ,         975.0   ,               67.0   ,                          76.0   ,               71.0   ,                1973   ,              33   ,         99   ,                 151.0   ,                        3432   ,                       233   , 0.9000   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:46 ,              811.0   ,                167.0   ,         600.0   ,               66.0   ,                          67.0   ,               67.0   ,                1987   ,              33   ,          7   ,                  12.0   ,                        3338   ,                       233   , 0.7500   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:47 ,              174.0   ,                500.0   ,         600.0   ,               63.0   ,                          66.0   ,               66.0   ,                1960   ,              32   ,          7   ,                   3.0   ,                        2707   ,                       233   , 0.8000   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:48 ,               66.0   ,                167.0   ,         600.0   ,               62.0   ,                          65.0   ,               65.0   ,                1921   ,              31   ,          0   ,                   3.0   ,                         291   ,                        49   , 0.7500   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:49 ,               32.0   ,                167.0   ,         600.0   ,               61.0   ,                          64.0   ,               64.0   ,                1884   ,              30   ,          0   ,                   3.0   ,                         209   ,                        49   , 0.7500   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:50 ,               86.0   ,                167.0   ,         600.0   ,               61.0   ,                          63.0   ,               63.0   ,                1849   ,              30   ,          0   ,                   3.0   ,                         209   ,                        49   , 0.7500   ,
2017-11-20 10:19:51 ,               80.0   ,                167.0   ,         600.0   ,               60.0   ,                          63.0   ,               62.0   ,                1809   ,              29   ,         12   ,                   3.0   ,                         209   ,                        49   , 0.7500   ,



Und hier in D3 der Peak mit anschließendem Spielabsturz 



Spoiler



2017-11-20 10:22:52 ,              457.0   ,                500.0   ,         600.0   ,               56.0   ,                          60.0   ,               58.0   ,                 684   ,              10   ,         55   ,                  41.0   ,                        2364   ,                       364   , 0.7875   ,
2017-11-20 10:22:53 ,              470.0   ,                500.0   ,         600.0   ,               56.0   ,                          60.0   ,               59.0   ,                 684   ,              10   ,         57   ,                  41.0   ,                        2364   ,                       364   , 0.7875   ,
2017-11-20 10:22:54 ,              463.0   ,                500.0   ,         600.0   ,               58.0   ,                          60.0   ,               59.0   ,                 684   ,              10   ,         52   ,                  40.0   ,                        2364   ,                       364   , 0.7813   ,
2017-11-20 10:22:55 ,              456.0   ,                500.0   ,         600.0   ,               56.0   ,                          61.0   ,               59.0   ,                 684   ,              10   ,         59   ,                  41.0   ,                        2364   ,                       364   , 0.7813   ,
2017-11-20 10:22:56 ,              432.0   ,                500.0   ,         600.0   ,               56.0   ,                          59.0   ,               58.0   ,                 685   ,              10   ,         49   ,                  36.0   ,                        2366   ,                       365   , 0.7875   ,
2017-11-20 10:22:57 ,              440.0   ,                167.0   ,         600.0   ,               56.0   ,                          60.0   ,               59.0   ,                 685   ,              10   ,         44   ,                  38.0   ,                        2366   ,                       365   , 0.7500   ,
2017-11-20 10:22:58 ,              441.0   ,                167.0   ,         600.0   ,               56.0   ,                          60.0   ,               59.0   ,                 684   ,              10   ,         36   ,                  37.0   ,                        2366   ,                       365   , 0.7500   ,
2017-11-20 10:22:59 ,              740.0   ,                800.0   ,        1107.0   ,               57.0   ,                          65.0   ,               58.0   ,                 685   ,              10   ,        100   ,                  64.0   ,                        2366   ,                       365   , 1.1625   ,
2017-11-20 10:23:00 ,             1492.0   ,                800.0   ,        1107.0   ,               60.0   ,                          68.0   ,               58.0   ,                 683   ,              10   ,        100   ,                  79.0   ,                        2374   ,                       367   , 1.1625   ,
2017-11-20 10:23:01 ,             1593.0   ,                800.0   ,        1107.0   ,               60.0   ,                          69.0   ,               58.0   ,                 722   ,              10   ,        100   ,                  79.0   ,                        2374   ,                       367   , 1.1625   ,
2017-11-20 10:23:02 ,             1606.0   ,                800.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          67.0   ,               59.0   ,                 765   ,              11   ,        100   ,                  79.0   ,                        2374   ,                       367   , 1.1625   ,
2017-11-20 10:23:04 ,             1325.0   ,                500.0   ,         600.0   ,               59.0   ,                          60.0   ,               59.0   ,                 812   ,              12   ,          0   ,                  14.0   ,                          11   ,                         1   , 0.8000   ,
2017-11-20 10:23:04 ,              414.0   ,                167.0   ,         600.0   ,               57.0   ,                          60.0   ,               58.0   ,                 833   ,              13   ,          0   ,                   3.0   ,                         126   ,                        42   , 0.7500   ,
2017-11-20 10:23:05 ,               79.0   ,                167.0   ,         600.0   ,               57.0   ,                          59.0   ,               58.0   ,                 857   ,              13   ,          0   ,                   3.0   ,                         126   ,                        42   , 0.7500   ,
2017-11-20 10:23:06 ,               33.0   ,                167.0   ,         600.0   ,               58.0   ,                          59.0   ,               58.0   ,                 858   ,              12   ,          0   ,                   3.0   ,                         126   ,                        42   , 0.7500   ,
2017-11-20 10:23:07 ,               27.0   ,                167.0   ,         600.0   ,               56.0   ,                          58.0   ,               58.0   ,                 816   ,              11   ,          0   ,                   3.0   ,                         126   ,                        42   , 0.7500   ,
2017-11-20 10:23:08 ,               27.0   ,                167.0   ,         600.0   ,               56.0   ,                          58.0   ,               57.0   ,                 775   ,              11   ,          0   ,                   3.0   ,                         154   ,                        42   , 0.7500   ,
2017-11-20 10:23:09 ,               29.0   ,                167.0   ,         600.0   ,               57.0   ,                          58.0   ,               57.0   ,                 733   ,              10   ,          0   ,                   3.0   ,                         154   ,                        42   , 0.7500   ,
2017-11-20 10:23:10 ,               41.0   ,                167.0   ,         600.0   ,               55.0   ,                          58.0   ,               57.0   ,                 691   ,              10   ,          5   ,                   4.0   ,                         155   ,                        42   , 0.7500   ,
2017-11-20 10:23:11 ,               34.0   ,                167.0   ,         600.0   ,               55.0   ,                          58.0   ,               57.0   ,                 687   ,              10   ,          2   ,                   3.0   ,                         155   ,                        42   , 0.7500   ,
2017-11-20 10:23:12 ,               35.0   ,                500.0   ,         600.0   ,               55.0   ,                          58.0   ,               57.0   ,                 687   ,              10   ,         10   ,                   3.0   ,                         154   ,                        42   , 0.8000   ,



Schon mal Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Noy (20. November 2017)

Das BQ hat auch mehrere Lanes oder?
Graka Mal auf 2 verteilen?


----------



## drstoecker (20. November 2017)

AMD Crimson-Treiber: Nachste grosse Version soll Performance-Overlay enthalten


----------



## Nordbadener (20. November 2017)

Meine Vega hängt an einem aktuellen BeQuit Pure Power 10 500 Watt-Netzteil.
Die Vega ist an den beiden PCI-E-Anschlüssen des Netzteiles angeschlossen.

Läuft alles einwandfrei.


----------



## spukisputnik (20. November 2017)

> Bei der Standard karte passiert doch eh nichts wenn man an den Dipswitches rumswitched oder?



Doch man kann wie bei allen Referenz Vega Karten GPU Tach AN/AUS & Rot/Blau umschalten.




> BQ Pure Power 530W dran hängt. Kann das evtl schon der Fehler sein



Ich könnte mir vorstellen das deine Probleme mit dem neuen Netzteil behoben sind.
War bei mir ähnlich, habe ein Straight Power 10 mit je 24A auf den PCIe Strängen, das Verteilen auf 2 PCIe Stränge hat mir eine Erhebliche Verbesserung der Stabilität gebracht.
Ich kenne dein Netzteil nicht aber wie hier schon gesagt wurde.



> Das BQ hat auch mehrere Lanes oder?
> Graka Mal auf 2 verteilen?



Grüße


----------



## drstoecker (20. November 2017)

ROG Radeon RX Vega Strix: Auslieferung bis Jahresende geplant


----------



## L0ki_GER (20. November 2017)

Danke schon mal für die Antworten,

denke nicht das es mehrere Lanes hat, da auch nur 2 PCIe Anschlüsse vorhanden sind und das gute Stück nicht gerade die Spitze der Netzteile darstellt 
Aber glaube auch langsam das es ein Software Problem sein "könnte". Habe jetzt mal alles was von Blizzard war und im Hintergrund mit starten des Launchers aktiv wird  geschlossen und nu rennt sie mit bissl UV/OC seit 10 Minuten unter Last stabil.
Sehr komische Geschichte  ich teste jetzt einfach mal weiter... sollte es das gewesen sein, ist mir das recht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eXodus1989 (20. November 2017)

Ich würde mal gerne wissen, wann mal wieder eine Vega 56 irgendwo verfügbar ist.
Suche seit Tagen überall danach, aber scheinbar gibt es die nicht mehr. Finde ich langsam echt zum kotzen, was AMD da anstellt.
Meine Güte die Karte ist seit Monaten auf dem Markt und man kann sie nichtmal kaufen.


----------



## Noname1987 (20. November 2017)

Denke alle Chips werden im Moment für die customproduktion eingesetzt um wenigstens die nächsten Monat auf den Markt zu bringen. Ist aber auch nur ne Vermutung - und die optimistischste die ich zustande bringe.


----------



## spukisputnik (20. November 2017)

> Danke schon mal für die Antworten,



Wie gesagt ich kenne dein Netzteil im Speziellen nicht, soweit ich aber weiß hat das BQ Pure Power 530W
2 x PCIe mit je maximal 22A.
Wenn ich jetzt mal rechne P=U x I  12V*22A komme ich auf 264W.
Das ist jetzt zwar immer noch 50W über der angegebenen Leistungsangabe von 210W und der PCIe Anschluss bietet ja auch noch Leistung.
Aber wie wir hier ja alle wissen hat Vega hat üble Peaks weit über die angegebene Leistung.
Von daher sollte ein aufteilen auf die 2 Anschlüsse einiges an Stabilität bringen.

Grüße


----------



## L0ki_GER (20. November 2017)

Mittwoch sollte das Dark Power 650W kommen, dann hoff ich doch einfach mal das es was bringt 

Grüßle


----------



## spukisputnik (20. November 2017)

Das Hoffe ich doch.

Grüße


----------



## Gurdi (20. November 2017)

Hmm klingt seltsam. Könnte in der Tat mit dem Netzteil zusammenhängen. Was hast du denn verbaut?


----------



## L0ki_GER (21. November 2017)

Mein System atm:

i7-4790K Macho Rev.B
GA-Z97-HD3
16 GB HyperX DDR3 2400
2x Crucial BX200 240GB + WD Blue 1TB
PowerColor Vega 56 
Pure Power 530W 
Fractal Design Define C mit 3 Lüftern

Also nix besonderes eigentlich


----------



## chillinmitch (21. November 2017)

Ich habe hier auch das Pure Power 530 BQT L8 CM und eine Vega56@64Bios. 
Bisher überhaupt keine Probleme, auch nicht beim OC der Karte.
Rest ist ein 7700K, Z170 OCF, SSD, 2xLüfter...

Edit:
 Powercolor Red Devil 64 in England vorbestellbar für 590 Pfund.

Erste Werte angegeben:


 Core Clock: 1417MHz 
 Boost Clock: 1607MHz 
 Memory: 8192MB 945MHz HBM2 

Wenn sie den Boost hält, kann kann sie sich schon von der 64 Air Referenz absetzten.


----------



## L0ki_GER (21. November 2017)

Moin,

ja etwas komisch finde ich das ganze auch, da sie ja im TimeSpy, Firestrike und Superposition Benchmark sauber durchläuft. 
Und da  fließt mehr Strom als zB. bei Diablo 3  aber ok, nach dem Wechsel des Netzteiles (hoffentlich) morgen werd ich schlauer sein


----------



## Gurdi (21. November 2017)

L0ki_GER schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ja etwas komisch finde ich das ganze auch, da sie ja im TimeSpy, Firestrike und Superposition Benchmark sauber durchläuft.
> Und da  fließt mehr Strom als zB. bei Diablo 3  aber ok, nach dem Wechsel des Netzteiles (hoffentlich) morgen werd ich schlauer sein



Gib mal Rückmeldung, würde mich ja mal interessieren.
Auch das genaue Modell deines jetzigen NT´s wäre interessant.


----------



## L0ki_GER (21. November 2017)

Jupp werd ich machen,

aktuell hab ich das gleiche wie chillinmitch, ein Be Quiet BQT L8-CM-530W.


----------



## drstoecker (21. November 2017)

Powercolor Radeon RX Vega 64 Red Devil in UK vorbestellbar


----------



## csad2775 (21. November 2017)

Frage an die Veganer^^: Hat die 64er mal einer mit nem guten 500 Watt Netzteil betrieben wie z.b. Straight Power 10 von BeQuiet? Wenn ja wie lief es?


----------



## yummycandy (21. November 2017)

csad2775 schrieb:


> Frage an die Veganer^^: Hat die 64er mal einer mit nem guten 500 Watt Netzteil betrieben wie z.b. Straight Power 10 von BeQuiet? Wenn ja wie lief es?



Da gab es hier mehrere, die ne VEGA  mit nem 550W betrieben haben. Solange es keins dieser tollen China-Bumm-Netzteile ist, funktioniert das ohne Probleme. Wenn due das Powertarget natürlich aufreißt ohne zu UV, dann siehts anders aus. Ist aber bei ner ti nicht anders.


----------



## drstoecker (21. November 2017)

csad2775 schrieb:


> Frage an die Veganer^^: Hat die 64er mal einer mit nem guten 500 Watt Netzteil betrieben wie z.b. Straight Power 10 von BeQuiet? Wenn ja wie lief es?



Hatte anfangs auch Probleme mit dem geflashten lc bios auf meiner 64er. Hatte auch das Netzteil als Schuldigen ausgeguckt. Aber nach mehreren Test hatte ich eher das lc bios und das zickige Verhalten der vega als Schuldigen ausgemacht. Ab und an ging es vernünftig mit dem lc bios aber die meiste Zeit nur blckscreens etc. Mit  dem orig bios läuft es. Netzteile kamen vollgende zum einsatz
straight power 10 400w/600w/600w cm
dark power pro 11 1000w
system power 500w
seasonic 850w Prime Titan 
mit denen lief die Karte im orig Zustand problemlos.


----------



## gaussmath (21. November 2017)

Für wann ist eigentlich die Vega auf 12nm geplant?


----------



## Venom89 (21. November 2017)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Wenn due das Powertarget natürlich aufreißt ohne zu UV, dann siehts anders aus. Ist aber bei ner ti nicht anders.



Doch da ist es anders 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## xoif (22. November 2017)

L0ki_GER schrieb:


> Es kommt immer wieder zu einem Peak wenn ich zb. PoE oder D3 und WoW zocke, der Bildschirm wird kurz schwarz und die Karte dreht hoch, nach 2-3 Sek is wieder alles normal. Ab und an schießt es das Spiel auch mit ab.
> In Timespy zb ist aber alles ok.
> Hab die Karte atm im Bios 2 Powersave laufen, da mein Netzteil noch unterwegs ist und nur ein BQ Pure Power 530W dran hängt. Kann das evtl schon der Fehler sein?   Grafikprofil hab ich "Bildqualität optimieren" gewählt wobei der Fehler unabhängig von den jeweiligen Profilen auftritt.
> 
> _Edit:_ Die Radeon Software hängt sich meist auch mit auf.


Dieses Verhalten habe ich leider auch und zwar ganz sporadisch und Recht unabhängig vom bios. Mein Netzteil ist recht neu und sollte mit 700 Watt nicht unterdimensioniert sein. Bisher habe ich Windows zurück gesetzt, Mainboard BIOS geupdated und Treiber neu installiert. Ganz weg sind die Probleme leider immer noch nicht. Ich habe die Vermutung dass es vor allem bei hoher Speicherauslastung Auftritt. Ich hatte z.b ein Savegame in Dishonored 2 bei dem ich den Crash super reproduzieren konnte. Andere Spiele mit weniger Auslastung laufen ohne Probleme. Am schlimmsten ist es aber bei pubg. Da habe ich die crashes nur durch ein extra uc Profil in den Griff bekommen. Benchmarks laufen ebenfalls meist ohne Probleme, doch sobald das Problem einmal z.b in Pubg auftritt, crashen auch die Benchmarks die vorher noch super durch liefen. Dabei zeigen die gpuz Logs dann teils taktraten an, die ich sonst kaum erreiche. So also die Sensoren dann falsche Werte ausgeben würden.


----------



## MastaKLINGE (22. November 2017)

xoif schrieb:


> Dieses Verhalten habe ich leider auch und zwar ganz sporadisch und Recht unabhängig vom bios. Mein Netzteil ist recht neu und sollte mit 700 Watt nicht unterdimensioniert sein. Bisher habe ich Windows zurück gesetzt, Mainboard BIOS geupdated und Treiber neu installiert. Ganz weg sind die Probleme leider immer noch nicht. Ich habe die Vermutung dass es vor allem bei hoher Speicherauslastung Auftritt. Ich hatte z.b ein Savegame in Dishonored 2 bei dem ich den Crash super reproduzieren konnte. Andere Spiele mit weniger Auslastung laufen ohne Probleme. Am schlimmsten ist es aber bei pubg. Da habe ich die crashes nur durch ein extra uc Profil in den Griff bekommen. Benchmarks laufen ebenfalls meist ohne Probleme, doch sobald das Problem einmal z.b in Pubg auftritt, crashen auch die Benchmarks die vorher noch super durch liefen. Dabei zeigen die gpuz Logs dann teils taktraten an, die ich sonst kaum erreiche. So also die Sensoren dann falsche Werte ausgeben würden.



Was hast du für specs?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## xoif (22. November 2017)

MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> Was hast du für specs?



Vega56@64Bios, Asus p8h67-m pro mit i5 2500k und 6GB Ram, 700W Netzteil. Windows 10 m. Fall Creators Update und neuestem Crimson.


----------



## Gurdi (22. November 2017)

xoif schrieb:


> Dieses Verhalten habe ich leider auch und zwar ganz sporadisch und Recht unabhängig vom bios. Mein Netzteil ist recht neu und sollte mit 700 Watt nicht unterdimensioniert sein. Bisher habe ich Windows zurück gesetzt, Mainboard BIOS geupdated und Treiber neu installiert. Ganz weg sind die Probleme leider immer noch nicht. Ich habe die Vermutung dass es vor allem bei hoher Speicherauslastung Auftritt. Ich hatte z.b ein Savegame in Dishonored 2 bei dem ich den Crash super reproduzieren konnte. Andere Spiele mit weniger Auslastung laufen ohne Probleme. Am schlimmsten ist es aber bei pubg. Da habe ich die crashes nur durch ein extra uc Profil in den Griff bekommen. Benchmarks laufen ebenfalls meist ohne Probleme, doch sobald das Problem einmal z.b in Pubg auftritt, crashen auch die Benchmarks die vorher noch super durch liefen. Dabei zeigen die gpuz Logs dann teils taktraten an, die ich sonst kaum erreiche. So also die Sensoren dann falsche Werte ausgeben würden.



Normalerweise ist dass ein Zeichen dass die Taktwerte instabil sind, dann dropt der Coretakt nämlich gerne nach oben in verbindung mit einer erhöhten Corespannung.
Bei einem nicht übertakteten Modell deutet dies in der Regel auf zu hohe Temperatur oder einen defekt hin.
Eine Kausalität zum Netzteil konnte ich bisher nicht beobachten, ich will jetzt aber auch  nicht behaupten dass jede Karte die dieses Verhalten zeigt defekt ist. Es sollte aber eigentlich nicht mit standard Taktraten passieren.


----------



## drstoecker (22. November 2017)

@xoif
teste mal mit deinem orig bios. Ich hatte auch Probleme mit dem lc bios auf meiner 64-Air. Ich bin eh der Meinung das sich Vega äußert zickig beim oc verhält. Habs momentan auf Eis gelegt da ich eh nicht viel spiele und keine Lust hab auf diesen ganzen Heck-meck. Hab auch einige Netzteile ausprobiert bis hin zum dar power pro 11 1000w, hat aber auch nicht 100pro damit funktioniert.


----------



## xoif (22. November 2017)

Meine aktuellen Werte beim64er Bios sind P6 1537 @970 und P7 1572 @ 1020 und Ram bei 1000@ 1050. Den Lüfter hab ich auf 2700 Max. Ich denke nicht, dass diese Werte grundsätzlich zu aggressiv sind, zumal die Karte auch auf dem Power Save Preset abstürzt.

Das mit der Temperatur hatte ich auch schon vermutet, zumal die Kühlleistung durch die Lüfterdrehzahl bei mir natürlich eingeschränkt ist. Bei einer testweisen Reduktion der Temperatur durch "runterdrosseln" der Karte via Powertarget 0% ist die Karte in Pubg aber genauso gecrasht. Da die Karte nach dem Updaten des MB Bios und den neuen Crimson Treibern insgesamt echt stabiler läuft (teilweise ist mir der Treiber bei jedem Maximieren oder Vergrößern des Wattman tools abgeschmiert), hoffe ich deshalb auf ein Softwareproblem, oder zumindest ein Problem das sich mit dem für das früher geplanten neuen Mainboard beheben wird. 
Mit dem 56er Bios hatte ich die Abstürze leider auch aber deutlich seltener. Das war allerdings auch vor dem Bios Update. Vielleicht switche ich heute Abend nochmal auf das 2. Bios und lasse ein paar Lasttests laufen.


----------



## drstoecker (22. November 2017)

Ich glaube aber nicht das du die Probleme auch mit dem orig bios hast wenn du die Einstellungen/modis  im Treiber nutzt.


----------



## MastaKLINGE (22. November 2017)

@xoif

Hab auch einige kuriose Erfahrungen mit meiner Vega 64 LCE gemacht... ich lasse sie im balanced laufen, Takt wird gehalten alles gut, wenn da nicht die sporadischen Abstürze gewesen wären, ich hatte irgendwie die Vermutung, dass es eventuell am Netzteil liegt (LC Power Arcangel 850W).

Nachdem ich die Vega ein paar Tage in Gebrauch hatte, hat sich auf einmal der Bootvorgang extrem verlängert. Von ca. 20 Sekunden auf locker 45 Sekunden. Möglicherweise kam es mit den hohen Anforderungen der Vega nicht mehr klar, habe einiges an Lüftern, LEDs und SSDs  in meinem Case verbaut. 

Die Abstürze haben sich nach diversen Treiberupdates und Reg-Reinigungen verringert.

Nachdem ich dann am Montag das Creators Update gezogen habe blieb auf einmal der Bildschirm schwarz. Nach diversen reboots hat dann auch noch meine Mobo LED rot geleuchtet... habe dann mal einen der PCI-E Stecker umgesteckt sowie den Rechner ein paar Minuten vom Netz getrennt. Habe unter anderem vermutet, dass das Creators Update seinen Anteil am schwarzen Bild hatte. Letztendlich hat sich dann herausgestellt, dass mein Bildschirm einen weg hat (XL2730Z).

Zumindest bootet mein PC mittlerweile normal und stürzt bisweilen auch nicht mehr ab.

Im Nachhinein kann ich mir die rote Leuchte vom Mobo sowie den langen Bootvorgang nicht erklären. Was die Fehler beseitigt hat, auch nicht. Entweder liegt’s am Creators Update, am umgesteckten PCI-E Kabel... oder irgendwie an allem...





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## dbekan96 (22. November 2017)

Also mit dem Fall Creators und den Beta Treibern hatte ich massive Probleme. Deshalb bin ich vor einer Weile auch wieder zurück.


----------



## L0ki_GER (22. November 2017)

So, guten Abend,

neues Netzteil (Dark Power 650W) ist drin und in den 7 Std, gab es nur einen kleinen Hänger für ca 2 Sekunden, ansonsten läuft es bis jetzt sauber. Allerdings noch im Bios1 Balance Mode.
Warum das ganze mit dem neuen Netzteil geht und mit dem alten nicht, kann ich nicht sagen, da es hier ja Leute gibt welche die Karte teilweise mit weniger starken Netzteilen betreiben.
Evtl ist meine Karte eine kleine Zicke oder das alte Netzteil hatte nen Treffer weg  

Beobachte jetzt noch etwas weiter und werde mir denke zum Wochenende etwas Zeit für UV/OC à la Gurdi nehmen 

Grüße


----------



## xoif (22. November 2017)

So ich hab jetzt den Schalter aufs 2. Bios (also das 56er) gelegt und hatte bei Pubg tatsächlich keinen Absturz mehr. Obwohl die durschnittlichen Taktraten mit dem Rx64 Bios immer deutlich höher waren (zw. 1400 und 1550 im Vergleich zu zw. 1200 und 1300 jetzt) hatte ich im Superposition 4K Benchmark jetzt höherer Ergebnisse (5420). Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass der GPU only Power Draw jetzt ca. 30 Watt höher ist, als das mit dem 64er Bios der Fall war? Eigentlich ist das 2. Bios doch ein Power Safe bios?  

Die besten Ergebnisse hatte ich jetzt bei: 

5420 @ unigene 4k @56 Bios 
P6: 1537 @ 970   HBM: 900@ 900
P7: 1612@ 1020  Target Temp: 70, Lüfter 2700, 50% Powertarget

Bei HBM @ 950/950 ist mir der Benchmark wieder abgestürzt... Ich hatte ja schon auf dem 64er Bios das Gefühl, dass eher der HBM als der hohe Takt Probleme macht (auch wenn dieser auf 1000Mhz in Benchmarks stabil war). Mag sein dass da jetzt viele Werte reinspielen die ich teilweise auch einfach nicht auf dem Schirm hab. Wirklich rational kann ich mir die ganzen Werte ind en GPU-Z Logs (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) in Kombination mit den Änderungen bei den Einstellungen jedenfalls nicht erklären.



MastaKLINGE schrieb:


> Letztendlich hat sich dann herausgestellt, dass mein Bildschirm einen weg hat (XL2730Z).


Bist du dir da sicher? Woran machst du das aus? Ich habe gerade wieder ein 56er Bios drauf geflasht und das Bild war nach dem Neustart sehr verschwommen, ich konnte nicht die gewohnten Auflösungen auswählen und der Crimson Treiber war sehr instabil. Ein Neustart hat nichts gebracht und erst seitdem ich den Hebel nochmal auf Bios zwei und zurück gesetzt habe passt wieder alles... So häufig wie hier irgendwelche kuriosen Probleme beschrieben werden kann mir jedenfalls keiner erzählen, dass die Probleme und Abstürze nur an OC/Treibereinstellungen liegen.


----------



## yummycandy (22. November 2017)

Hier gibts mal nen Ryzen/VEGA *mobile *Test: AMD Ryzen Mobile Benchmarks And Performance: Taking On Intel In Laptops | HotHardware


----------



## Gurdi (23. November 2017)

xoif schrieb:


> So ich hab jetzt den Schalter aufs 2. Bios (also das 56er) gelegt und hatte bei Pubg tatsächlich keinen Absturz mehr. Obwohl die durschnittlichen Taktraten mit dem Rx64 Bios immer deutlich höher waren (zw. 1400 und 1550 im Vergleich zu zw. 1200 und 1300 jetzt) hatte ich im Superposition 4K Benchmark jetzt höherer Ergebnisse (5420). Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass der GPU only Power Draw jetzt ca. 30 Watt höher ist, als das mit dem 64er Bios der Fall war? Eigentlich ist das 2. Bios doch ein Power Safe bios?
> 
> Die besten Ergebnisse hatte ich jetzt bei:
> 
> ...



Leider vertun sich so einige mit dem Vega OC. Das ganze ist nicht ganz einfach und erfordert etwas Erfahrung und Geduld.
Man muss darauf achten dass alle Werte sich im Einklang miteinander befinden. Der HBM ist zudem sehr tückisch.
Höhere Werte im SP deuten auf ein fehlerhaftes OC hin und dass dein HBM in die Fehlerkorrektur läuft.


----------



## hugo-03 (23. November 2017)

spielt jemand world of warships ?
das zieht die Karte bei mir richtig strom und hat sich auch schon mal verabschiedet (gesamtsystem zieht 15 watt mehr als bei allen andern spielen)


----------



## MastaKLINGE (23. November 2017)

xoif schrieb:


> So ich hab jetzt den Schalter aufs 2. Bios (also das 56er) gelegt und hatte bei Pubg tatsächlich keinen Absturz mehr. Obwohl die durschnittlichen Taktraten mit dem Rx64 Bios immer deutlich höher waren (zw. 1400 und 1550 im Vergleich zu zw. 1200 und 1300 jetzt) hatte ich im Superposition 4K Benchmark jetzt höherer Ergebnisse (5420). Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass der GPU only Power Draw jetzt ca. 30 Watt höher ist, als das mit dem 64er Bios der Fall war? Eigentlich ist das 2. Bios doch ein Power Safe bios?
> 
> Die besten Ergebnisse hatte ich jetzt bei:
> 
> ...



Habe meinen Bildschirm PC-unabhängig getestet: das Flackern und Bildfehler waren ohne Verbindung zum PC da. Nachdem das Flackern aufgehört hat, waren in der linken Bildhälfte vertikal verlaufende blaue Streifen zu sehen (die immer noch da sind).

Ist schon mein 2ter Tausch-Monitor der Fehler hat... unglaublich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## xoif (23. November 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Leider vertun sich so einige mit dem Vega OC. Das ganze ist nicht ganz einfach und erfordert etwas Erfahrung und Geduld.
> Man muss darauf achten dass alle Werte sich im Einklang miteinander befinden. Der HBM ist zudem sehr tückisch.
> Höhere Werte im SP deuten auf ein fehlerhaftes OC hin und dass dein HBM in die Fehlerkorrektur läuft.



Mag alles sein, trotzdem verstehe ich dann nicht, warum ich die Abstürze auch auf dem Power Save Preset im 64er Bios hab. Beim Bios Flash und Setzen des Power Save Presets wüsste ich jedenfalls nicht wie ich mich beim Vega OC "vertun" sollte. 
Klar bekommen die States P1-P4  durch das andere Bios mehr Saft und takten Höher, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dabei höhere Taktraten/Spannungen erreicht werden als beim 56 Bios im (jetzt ja prinzipiell stabilen) Balanced Modus bei P6 und P7. Ich könnte mir natürlich vorstellen dass ich ein schlechtes Sample des Vega Chips erwischt habe dass eben deshalb ein RX56 geworden its, weil z.B. der HBM nicht die höheren Taktraten des 64er Bios packt. 
Naja und dann wäre da noch, dass das 56er Bios ja auch erst stabil läuft seitdem ich Windows aufgerfrischt hab und das Mobo Bios geupdated hab. Die Probleme dann mit fehlender Erfahrung/Geduld zu erklären ist mir in diesem Fall zu einfach.


----------



## chillinmitch (23. November 2017)

Vega News:
Rx 56 schlägt die 1080ti im neuen VR Mark Cyan Room. Link
Monero Mining mit Vega - Vega sehr effizient . Link

HwLuxx vermutet die gute Leistung der Vega Karten im DX12 Benchmark durch eine mögliche Zusammenarbeit/Optimierung zwischen Futuremark und AMD.
Und dank Vegas guter Mining Performance sieht es für Gamer natürlich in Sachen Lieferkeit und Preis der Customs nicht sehr rosig aus. 
Muss aber zugeben, bei den Werten hab ich mir das Thema nun auch mal genauer angeschaut.


----------



## SnaxeX (23. November 2017)

-Hier stand Blödsinn-


----------



## yummycandy (23. November 2017)

chillinmitch schrieb:


> HwLuxx vermutet die gute Leistung der Vega Karten im DX12 Benchmark durch eine mögliche Zusammenarbeit/Optimierung zwischen Futuremark und AMD.


Sowas nervt mich einfach. Dann sollen sie schreiben, sie wissen nicht warum. Dazu kommt noch, daß keiner bis jetzt VR ordentlich testen konnte, weil die Tools einfach fehlen. Das Setup, womit sie das getestet haben, soll wohl nicht ganz günstig gewesen sein. 

Btw. Gibt doch keine RX VEGA 64 mit 16GB HBM, oder halluziniere ich?


----------



## csad2775 (24. November 2017)

Und weiter gehts ... XFX-Versionen von der 64er und 56er haben Referenztakt. Und haben jetzt doch 2x 8 pin. 

XFX launches Radeon RX Vega 64 and 56 Double Edition | VideoCardz.com


----------



## drstoecker (24. November 2017)

PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 64 Red Devil gets a preview | VideoCardz.com


----------



## yummycandy (25. November 2017)

So Leute, woran liegts nun, daß kaum VEGAs verfügbar sind? Die Customs scheinen ja langsam zu kommen, aber jetzt gibts dafür weniger Referenzkarten. Die dafür dann mit 2 Spielen.

Jetzt kommt auch noch raus, daß Intel noch ein anderes VEGA-Projekt vorhat: When Intel 8 Gen Core HBM 2 meets the GPU it's the P22

In sämtlichen Black Friday Aktionen ist keine VEGA erwähnt oder aufgeführt. Liegts am kommenden IMac? Liegts an generellen Problemen? Liegts an den Customs?
Hmmm.................

Ich hab noch GloFo, die neuen APUs und das Wetter als Schuldfrage vergessen.


----------



## Duvar (25. November 2017)

Like für die geile Red Devil, hätte ich auch gerne 
1080 Ti wird langsam langweilig, bin aber dennoch sehr sehr glücklich mit der, was nicht heißt, dass ich nicht gerne ein neues Spielzeug hätte^^
Werde aber vorerst mal mein Ryzen ersetzen in näherer Zukunft.


----------



## yummycandy (25. November 2017)

Langweilig weil sie einfach funktioniert und du gern was zum basteln hättest? 

Apropos Ryzen: Cyber Weekend 2017 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen


----------



## drstoecker (25. November 2017)

Ehrlich gesagt kenne ich die Probleme mit dem zu langweilig. Bei Vega kann ich das aber nicht bestätigen. Naja beim Board ja hab mir grad das ch6 bestellt obwohl ich ja schon ein top Board habe, aber so ist das halt.


----------



## Ralle@ (25. November 2017)

Schade das von MSI bis jetzt nichts bekannt ist.
Der mächtige Trio X Kühler dürfte mit Vega auch keine Probleme haben.

Bezüglich der Langeweile.
Ja Nvidia ist langweilig, da funktioniert alles (soll jetzt keine Kritik sein). Mit Vega ist es eine Hassliebe, ich hasse oft die Karte, wenn aber alles funktioniert ist es umso besser


----------



## hugo-03 (26. November 2017)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Sowas nervt mich einfach. Dann sollen sie schreiben, sie wissen nicht warum. Dazu kommt noch, daß keiner bis jetzt VR ordentlich testen konnte, weil die Tools einfach fehlen. Das Setup, womit sie das getestet haben, soll wohl nicht ganz günstig gewesen sein.
> 
> Btw. Gibt doch keine RX VEGA 64 mit 16GB HBM, oder halluziniere ich?



Ne die normale/erste Vega (Die blaue) hat 16gb hbm


----------



## yummycandy (26. November 2017)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> Ne die normale/erste Vega (Die blaue) hat 16gb hbm



Ich hab ne Configseite für EPYC Workstations gesehen, die ne RX 64 mit 16GB HBM angeboten haben.  Wird aber sicherlich ne Frontier gewesen sein.


----------



## Noname1987 (26. November 2017)

Würde glaub ich im Moment noch nix bringen ^^


----------



## yummycandy (26. November 2017)

Ab und zu sucht ja jemand von euch RAM. Gibt gerade noch bei MF 16GB 3200 GSkill RipJaws für 164,-

16GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - DDR4-3200 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,


----------



## Rallyesport (26. November 2017)

Hallo ich frag mal noch ein mal hier, so langsam bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende. 
Ich habe eine Sapphire Vega 64, diese hab ich bisher mit dem Benutzerdefinierten Profil betrieben da ich so die Lüfter höher einstellen kann. 
Mir würde es im Prinzip reichen sie im Energiesparprofil oder im Standard zu betreiben nur dort läuft sie aufgrund langsamer Lüfterdrehzahl irgendwann bei 85° ins Temperaturlimit.
Betreibe ich sie im Benutzerdefinierten Profil, Spannungen auf Auto und Takt auf Auto kann ich halt die Lüfterkurve anpassen, somit läuft sie zwar lauter aber halt auch nur mit Maximal 76°.
Ich kann in dieser Einstellung stundenlang Spielen ohne Probleme zu bekommen, momentan eigentlich nur Ark. 
Sobald ich aber die Stabilität mit 3D Mark 11 testen möchte stürzt entweder der 3D Mark ab (das äussert sich so das der 3D Mark in den Fenstermodus schaltet und sich einfach aufhängt, aber immer nur nach dem laden, meißt beim Grafik/Physik Test) oder direkt am Anfang er läd den Grafiktest und der PC verabschiedet sich im Blackscreen die Lüfter  der GraKA drehen pulsierend auf ab und ich muss den PC resetten, danach ist der Treiber zurückgesetzt. 
Zum Test habe ich schon den Takt zurückgestellt auf 1500MHz in Status7 und 1400MHz in Status6, die Spannungen manuell angepasst auf Status7 1125mv und 1050 Status6 aber auch das hat nichts gebracht. 
Manchmal stürzt auch der Treiber einfach so ab beim öffnen des Wattmanns bzw wenn ich von Fenster auf Vollbild umschalte, da ist es aber egal ob die Karte auf Standard oder Benutzerdefiniert betrieben wird. 
Treiber habe ich schon komplett entfernt und neu installiert, das selbe auch mit dem 3D Mark. 
Ich betreibe die Karte mit HBCC On, habe meinen Systemspeicher aber auf 3200 übertaktet, vll ist dort eine instabilität vorhanden? 
Mein Netzteil ist ein BeQuiet Straight Power 700W und noch keine drei Monate alt, das sollte normal ja keine Probleme haben mit der Karte, ich hab schon die eine wie die andere Rail des Netzteils ausprobiert (also einmal PCIe 1 und 2 Stromkabel benutzt, nie jedoch 1 und 2 zusammen) 
Kann die Karte irgend nen Hau weg haben? Was ich mich jedoch frage, das spielen ohne Probleme möglich ist aber der 3D MArk so extreme Probleme verursacht. 
Meine nächste Option wäre eine neuinstallation des BS, aber eigentlich weiß ich mir keinen Rat mehr. 
Ich hab schon Grudi in seinem Thread genervt und der hat mir schon gut Infos gegeben, aber nichts hat bisher so wirklich gefruchtet, so hab ich mir die Zeit mit meiner Vega nicht vorgestellt. 

Achso die Vega besitzt noch den Referenzkühler und es ist für mich (noch) keine Option diesen zu tauschen, die Lautstärke ist mir recht egal und ich kann sie ja auch so halbwegs kühl halten. 
Was mir auch aufgefallen ist, die Karte geht nie in ihren Boosttakt, meißt spielt sich die ganze Geschichte zwischen 1420MHz und 1520MHz ab, mit eindeutiger Tendenz zu 1450MHz. 
Von daher bin ich gerne bereit auf Takt zu verzichten wenn ich so ein sauberes und 24/7 taugliches System bekomme, oder ist das einfach ein Problem mit 3D Mark und ich soll es auf sich beruhen lassen?

Beste Grüße!

PS: da ich gleich zur Arbeit muss, ich weiß nicht ob ich die Nacht zum Antworten komme, ansonsten meld ich mich morgen früh zurück


----------



## drstoecker (26. November 2017)

Die Probleme die du schilderst kennt wohl jeder Vega Nutzer. Die 3 Profile im bios laufen bei mir problemlos. Aber sobald ich manuell versuche was zu verstellen läuft die Karte sehr zickig. Auch als ich das lc bios aufgespielt hatte. Am Anfang ging es mal aber nach kurzer Zeit ging das gezicke mit blackscreens etc los. Hab das orig bios drauf und nutze die vorinstallierten Profile. Auch der 3dmark läuft problemlos. Vllt kommen die Probleme auch von deinem oc, setzt das mal alles auf default. Ggf 3dmark unter Einstellungen auf Fehler überprüfen. Netzteil konnte ich auch ausschließen, hab mehrere Modelle versucht bis hin zum dark power pro 11 1000w.


----------



## Rallyesport (26. November 2017)

Okay das klingt schonmal beruhigend, ich hab im Prinzip kein Problem die voreingestellten Profile zu nutzen, mir macht es halt Bauchschmerzen das sie dann so heiß wird, schade das ich nicht auch dort den Lüfter höher drehen kann, weil mir die Lautstärke wirklich nichts ausmacht.
Inwieweit verringert sie denn den Takt ab 85°? wenn das nur marginal weniger ist als jetzt eh schon wäre das noch eine Option, dann schalte ich per Schalter die Karte ins Energiesparbios und lade dort die Standardeinstellung. Oder spricht da etwas dagegen?

Achso da fällt mir ein der Hochleistungsmodus läuft bei mir auch nicht wirklich stabil, da stürzt der 3D Mark auch mit oben genannten Symptome ab.


----------



## Zerosix-06 (26. November 2017)

Hi Rally, 
bekommt denn dein System genug frische Luft für die Vega, denn wenn sie aufgrund dessen nur warme Luft zum kühlen bekommt, könnte dies ja mit deine Temperatur Probleme verursachen. Zumindest hatte ich bei mir mit der Vega56 vor der Wakü und mit den Default Profilen nie solche Probleme mit Temperatur >85° in den Default Settings hatte sie sich eigentlich immer so bei 75° rum getrieben und war auch immer stabil. lso vor der Wakü Zeit, jetzt sieht sie normal keine 45° mehr


----------



## Gurdi (26. November 2017)

Schalte einfach mal den HBCC aus, das hört sich für mich danach an als würde der Ram instabil laufen.


----------



## xoif (27. November 2017)

Also ich hab/hatte ja ganz ähnliche Probleme was die Stabiliät meiner Karte angeht.  So leicht und easy wie die Vega UV Möglichkeiten teilweise besschrieben werden ist es jedenfalls ganz und gar nicht. 
Da ich am Wochenende etwas Zeit hatte bin ich das ganze mal ganz systematisch angegangen. Ich hab mir ne Exceltabelle gemacht, genau aufgeschrieben welche Einstellungen ich gerade teste und dann den Superposition 4K Benchmark drüberlaufen lassen und das Ergebnis notiert. Obwohl ich vorher schon viel mit der Karte experimentiert hatte, hab ich nochmal ein ganz anderes Gefühl für das Verhalten der Karte unter veränderten Leistungssettings bekommen. Gerade auch wann der Treiber eine Veränderung überhaupt korrekt animmt und wie sich die Karte verhält wenn man es mal mit den Settings übertrieben hat. 
Von Gurdi gibt es hier irgendwo nen Beitrag zum Vega OC/UV in dem ganz gut beschrieben ist, wie man den Treiber "aufbricht" wenn er mal keine Settings annehmen will. Außerdem ist es ratsam nach nem Crash einfach neu zu starten (weil sich die Karte sonst manchmal weiterhin komisch verhält). 
Meine Erkenntnisse waren außerdem dass die Vega Diskussionen bzgl. der HBM Übertaktung einen falschen Eindruck erwecken. In der Praxis bringt die Erhöhung des HBM Takts bei mir jedenfalls weniger als ich erwartet hatte und hat dann bei zu hohen Takten aber völlig unkontrollierbare Auswirkungen (niedriger GPU Takt, Abstürze etc.). 
Außerdem scheint die Qualität von Vega wohl deutlich zu streuen. Das macht es teilweise echt schwer die Werte in den Foren nachzuvollziehen. 

Mein aktueller Stand ist, dass ich mit den durch die Excel Tabelle gemachten Erkenntnissen im Hinterkopf zurück aufs 64er Bios gewechselt hab und mich dann ausgehend von Gurdis Settings ausm OC/UV Thread auf ein bei mir stabiles Setup runter gegangen bin. In Superposition 4K hab ich jetzt 5500 Punkte und die Karte läuft gefühlt stabiler als dies vorher beim 56er Bios der Fall war. Ich wusste zwar schon vor dem Vega Kauf dass es eine Bastelei wird, aber dass die Karte wirklich so zickig ist, hätte ich NIE erwartet.


----------



## Rallyesport (27. November 2017)

Hallo, also erstmal danke für die Beiträge, das liest sich ja alles schonmal recht zuversichtlich  Dann werd ich wohl weiter experimentieren müssen, ich versuche es auch mal mit HBCC off.
@ Zerosix-06, ich denke schon das die KArte genug Luft bekommt, ich nutze ein LianLi PC-7 HX mit zwei vorne eingebauten 140mm Lüftern, die temperaturgesteuert von 60-100% laufen, die Vega drückt ihre Abluft ja auch aus dem Gehäuse, abgesaugt wird Systemwärme durch den hinteren 120mm Lüfter, wo auch der Radiator der AIO WaKü dranhängt und ab 45°C gehen noch zwei im Deckel verbaute 120mm Lüfter mit an um die Warmluft rauszuziehen.


----------



## spukisputnik (27. November 2017)

Hallo

weiß jemand warum man gerade überhaupt keine Referenz Karten mehr bekommt??
Das kann doch nicht sein das es knapp 3 Monate nach Release keine einzige Karte bei den üblichen Online Händlern mehr gibt, von Custom Modellen brauchen wir gar nicht reden.
Oder kommen jetzt Fehlerbereinigte Modelle?Und unser eins ist dann in A**** gekniffen.

Grüße


----------



## Noy (27. November 2017)

Fehlerbereinigt??
Ich hab bisher keine. Was hast du denn für Fehler?


----------



## yummycandy (27. November 2017)

Gibt nen neuen Treiber: 



> Radeon Software Crimson ReLive Edition 17.11.3 Radeon RX Vega Hotfix Highlights
> 
> Fixed Issues
> 
> ...



Radeon™ Software Crimson ReLive Edition 17.11.3 Radeon RX Vega Hotfix Release Notes


----------



## spukisputnik (27. November 2017)

> Fehlerbereinigt??
> Ich hab bisher keine. Was hast du denn für Fehler?



Na jetzt komm, man braucht sich nur die letzten paar Seiten dieses Threads durchzulesen.
Die Karte reagiert extrem empfindlich auf OC/UV Versuche, der Treiber stürzt mir ständig ab.
Und ich weiß  dann nicht ob das an diesen Bug liegt.


> - Resizing the Radeon Settings window may cause the user interface to stutter or exhibit corruption temporarily.


Oder ob es an meinen Settings liegt.
Es stimmt natürlich das die Karte in den Treiber eigenen Profilen stabil und sauber läuft.
Aber rund läuft es sicher nicht, was sich ja auch in der Verfügbarkeit zeigt.

Grüße


----------



## ATIR290 (27. November 2017)

Kommen wohl die Customs,- und dies wird nun mal vorrangig sein.
Einige sollte am Wochenende bereits im Flieger sein,- und ab Mittwoch/Donnertag nächster Woche  im Laden ...
Release 04 bis 08 Dezember 2017


----------



## Noname1987 (28. November 2017)

Bin gespannt, habe nun zwar wieder zu grün gewechselt aber hoffe, dass die vega customs preislich nicht zu heftig sind und vor allem verfügbar... täte dem Markt gut.


----------



## spukisputnik (28. November 2017)

Hoffe auch das die Customs kommen.
Und den Markt ein bisschen bewegen....

Grüße


----------



## csad2775 (28. November 2017)

Weiß nicht ob ich den Link posten darf, wenn nein, Admin bitte löschen... Powercolor Red Devil 64 ab Freitag voraussichtlich lieferbar bei MF für 559,--

8GB PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 64 Red Devil Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Noname1987 (28. November 2017)

Guter preis


----------



## drstoecker (28. November 2017)

Endlich geht’s mal voran!


----------



## Noname1987 (28. November 2017)

Da steht dual Slot aber die sieht aus wie 3 1/2. Schade wär sie letzte Woche da gewesen hätte ich sie gekauft aber Nu bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## defender197899 (28. November 2017)

Ich würde sie ja gern haben hab aber immer noch die  Befürchtung das mein Netzteil Dicke Backen macht . 30 € Aufpreis zu einer 1080 OK aber nicht noch 120 € für ein neues Netzteil


----------



## Noname1987 (28. November 2017)

Was hast du denn für eins?


----------



## defender197899 (28. November 2017)

Ein BQ E10  500  W CM


----------



## yummycandy (28. November 2017)

Noname1987 schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für eins?



Steht doch in seiner/ihrer Sig: BeQuiet Straight Power 10 500 CM


----------



## Noname1987 (28. November 2017)

Bin am Handy von daher sry  mit dem Netzteil wär ich auch unsicher ob die vega es nicht überstrapaziert... ist ja nicht unbedingt zahm.


----------



## yummycandy (28. November 2017)

Noname1987 schrieb:


> Bin am Handy von daher sry  mit dem Netzteil wär ich auch unsicher ob die vega es nicht überstrapaziert... ist ja nicht unbedingt zahm.



Achso 

Wäre ja mal interessant, wieviel Ampere VEGA 64 und 56 bei den verschiedenen Betriebsmodi wirklich brauchen. Gurdi hatte da mal ein paar Messungen imho.


----------



## JoM79 (28. November 2017)

Leistungsaufnahme im Detail - Das Warten hat endlich ein Ende: AMD Radeon RX Vega64 im Test


----------



## yummycandy (28. November 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Leistungsaufnahme im Detail - Das Warten hat endlich ein Ende: AMD Radeon RX Vega64 im Test



Nein, daß reicht ja leider nicht. Wenn man mit UV und OC und den Basteltools anfängt, ändert sich das ja stark. Abgesehen schlägt dann noch die Chipgüte zu.
Ich weiß nur, daß ein Straight Power z.B. mehr A liefert, als ein Budget NT mit 500W. Aber obs dann für ne OC 64er reicht, weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Noname1987 (28. November 2017)

Ich tendiere immer zum worst Case und würde bei einer Neuanschaffung das Netzteil mit einrechnen oder es sein lassen


----------



## yummycandy (28. November 2017)

Noname1987 schrieb:


> Ich tendiere immer zum worst Case und würde bei einer Neuanschaffung das Netzteil mit einrechnen oder es sein lassen



Machen die meisten bei einer 1080ti auch, obwohl sie es verneinen.  (Die verbraucht ja auch weit mehr als 250W)
Aber ich will hier keine nVidia vs. AMD Diskussion starten, die auf nix herausläuft.


----------



## JoM79 (29. November 2017)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Nein, daß reicht ja leider nicht. Wenn man mit UV und OC und den Basteltools anfängt, ändert sich das ja stark. Abgesehen schlägt dann noch die Chipgüte zu.
> Ich weiß nur, daß ein Straight Power z.B. mehr A liefert, als ein Budget NT mit 500W. Aber obs dann für ne OC 64er reicht, weiß ich auch nicht.


Leistungsaufnahme mit acht verschiedenen Settings - Kleine, heiss-kalte Schwester: AMD RX Vega56 mit Effizienztest und VR
Wie wäre es hiermit?


----------



## Noname1987 (29. November 2017)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Machen die meisten bei einer 1080ti auch, obwohl sie es verneinen.  (Die verbraucht ja auch weit mehr als 250W)
> Aber ich will hier keine nVidia vs. AMD Diskussion starten, die auf nix herausläuft.



Total egal welcher Hersteller ich hab immer gern Reserven nachdem ich mal tatsächlich zu wenig Saft hatte.  freu mich auf ausführliche Tests der Vega... ob ich mich dann Ärger nun doch kein freesync mehr zu haben? Ich wünsch der Karte alles Gute.


----------



## yummycandy (29. November 2017)

Noname1987 schrieb:


> Total egal welcher Hersteller ich hab immer gern Reserven nachdem ich mal tatsächlich zu wenig Saft hatte.



Die c't hatte mal Tests dazu. Es ist wohl immer besser, sein NT im oberen Bereich auszulasten, weil sonst die Effizienz für die Katz ist. Abgesehen von Chinaböllern natürlich.


----------



## JoM79 (29. November 2017)

Ein modernes Netzteil hat zwischen 20 und 100% Auslastung vielleicht 2-3% Unterschied in der Effizienz.


----------



## yummycandy (29. November 2017)

Und schwupp, schon gibt es erste Tests:

Gigabyte RX Vega 56 8G GVRXVEGA56-8GD-B Review - EnosTech.com
PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 64 Red Devil im Test - ComputerBase

und noch was neues:
GIGABYTE Launches Radeon RX Vega Gaming OC WindForce 2X Series | TechPowerUp
Gigabyte prasentiert leicht ubertaktete Radeon RX Vega 64 mit eigenem Kuhlsystem - Hardwareluxx

Ich glaub,  die hatten wir auch noch nicht:
XFX to Release Custom Radeon RX Vega 56 and Radeon RX Vega 64 Double Edition Cards


----------



## drstoecker (29. November 2017)

Die Red Devil gefällt mit ja persönlich am besten von allen bisher gezeigten Customs.


----------



## Sharijan (29. November 2017)

Würdet ihr eine 980ti ersetzen wenn ihr nen Freesync Monitor (Benq xl2730z) hättet? Sieht ja so aus als hätte die vega 64 nicht recht viel mehr Leistung als meine 980 ti.


----------



## Noname1987 (29. November 2017)

Als jemand der von freesync eigentlich überzeugt ist aber grade wechselte kann ich dir davon abraten. Mit den entsprechenden frames ist das tearing erträglich und du hast keinen Vorteil. Freesync wird dann wichtig wenn du ein bestimmtes Limit unterschreitet.


----------



## Llares (29. November 2017)

Sharijan schrieb:


> Würdet ihr eine 980ti ersetzen wenn ihr nen Freesync Monitor (Benq xl2730z) hättet? Sieht ja so aus als hätte die vega 64 nicht recht viel mehr Leistung als meine 980 ti.



Nur wegen Freesync würde ich auch nicht wechseln, ausser du weißt gerade nicht wohin mit deinem Geld oder hast gerne interessante Technik im Rechner.


----------



## RtZk (29. November 2017)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Machen die meisten bei einer 1080ti auch, obwohl sie es verneinen.  (Die verbraucht ja auch weit mehr als 250W)
> Aber ich will hier keine nVidia vs. AMD Diskussion starten, die auf nix herausläuft.



Eh meine Karte braucht auf jedenfall unter 250 Watt, da sie dauerhaft unter 1 V bleibt, ohne Optimierung meinerseits.


----------



## Rallyesport (29. November 2017)

Was mich interessiert wieviel Mehrleistung die aus den Vega Customs holen können im Vergleich zu einer unoptimierten Vega 64/56 Referenz


----------



## Sharijan (29. November 2017)

PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 64 Red Devil im Test - ComputerBase
Man kann fast keine Mehrleistung aus den Vega Karten holen, leider.


----------



## SnaxeX (29. November 2017)

Sharijan schrieb:


> PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 64 Red Devil im Test - ComputerBase
> Man kann fast keine Mehrleistung aus den Vega Karten holen, leider.



Wobei im Test angemerkt wird, dass er noch nicht ganz vollständig ist und z.B. UV fehlt (was ebenfalls in der Kommentarsektion fehlt). Aber hat hier irgendjemand ernsthaft erwartet, dass die Customs einen Leistungssprung bringen? Die Kühlung wird halt einfach besser sein. 
Wobei man ja schon immer gelesen hat, dass man Vega 56 eher hoch ziehen kann, als Vega 64.


----------



## Rallyesport (29. November 2017)

Naja ich kenn mich ja nicht so sonderlich gut aus, aber eigentlich sollten die doch durch bessere Kühler kühler zu betreiben sein und somit höhere Taktraten erzielen, oder?
Achgerade gelesen das ganze wird garnicht wirklich kühler...^^


----------



## RtZk (29. November 2017)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Naja ich kenn mich ja nicht so sonderlich gut aus, aber eigentlich sollten die doch durch bessere Kühler kühler zu betreiben sein und somit höhere Taktraten erzielen, oder?
> Achgerade gelesen das ganze wird garnicht wirklich kühler...^^



Nicht bei Vega, unoptimiert sind alle Vega zum aus dem Fenster werfen, optimiert kann man schon was rausholen, was die Tatsache, dass Vega ein Fail ist aber nicht besser macht, insbesondere, wenn man mal die über 1 Jahr längere Entwicklungszeit betrachtet und Volta bereits fertig ist.


----------



## yummycandy (29. November 2017)

Komische Geschichte, aber anscheinend gibts noch nen neueren Treiber, der aber wohl noch nicht öffentlich ist. Radeon RX Vega: Custom Designs benotigen Treiber Crimson 17.11.4 - ComputerBase



> Aktuelle Treiber nutzen Referenz-Einstellungen
> 
> Hintergrund ist, dass die Grafiktreiber nach dem Crimson 17.10.1 bis inklusive Crimson 17.11.3 Hotfix bei wesentlichen Parametern wie ASIC-Power (maximaler Stromverbrauch GPU), Zieltemperatur der Lüftersteuerung und maximaler Lüfterdrehzahl auf Custom Designs nur Werte der Referenzkarten ansetzen. Erst der Crimson 17.11.4, der in einer Vorabversion von ComputerBase getestet wurde, behebt dieses Problem. Wer demnächst ein entsprechende Modell im Handel erwirbt, sollte also zwingend darauf achten, diesen Treiber zu installieren. Wann er offiziell erscheint, konnte AMD noch nicht sagen.


----------



## drstoecker (29. November 2017)

Da liegt doch irgendwo der Hund begraben oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## yummycandy (29. November 2017)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Da liegt doch irgendwo der Hund begraben oder sehe ich das falsch?



Jan von CB meinte, daß die Devil ohne den Treiber weitaus langsamer läuft. Also wäre es wohl einen Test wert.  Hab mal den Link gleich rausgesucht: Radeon™ Software Crimson ReLive Edition 17.11.4 Release Notes

Edit:

weia, guckt mal.



> Fixed Issues
> 
> - Adjusting HBCC segment size on Radeon RX Vega series graphics products may cause system instability on certain configurations.
> - A system hang may be experienced when switching display modes in Star Wars™ Battlefront™ II on certain Radeon graphics products in a Crossfire configuration.
> - Incorrect power and clock values may be reported on some Radeon RX Vega series graphics products.


----------



## Noname1987 (29. November 2017)

Irgendwie hatte ich mir den Launch der Customs glatter erhofft... aber kann ja noch werden


----------



## Tripleh84 (29. November 2017)

Wollen die einen mit dem Treiber veräppeln? Meine Referenz Vega 64 macht nur noch 255 Watt. Zieht nicht mehr. Powerlimit erhöhen bringt nichts. 
Hat bestimmt gefühlte 20% weniger leistung mit dem Treiber.  Sonst zieht sie schön mit 300W + - durch und hält den Takt über 1600 Mhz... Jetzt nur noch 255 Watt und knappe 1500 Mhz..


----------



## Noname1987 (29. November 2017)

Mach nen rollback... aber das ist in der Tat ärgerlich


----------



## Tripleh84 (29. November 2017)

Hab ich auch gemacht, hat meine Vega mal voll Kastriert.


----------



## Noname1987 (29. November 2017)

Ich wünschte ans würde den Treiber mal auf die Reihe kriegen. Im Moment gibt's was das anbelangt wieder viel schlechte Presse. Ne Weile lang wär's ja echt unter Kontrolle... mit meiner 390 hat ich fast nie Probleme mit dem Treiber und übertakten war auch einfach.


----------



## blazethelight (29. November 2017)

Hat schon jemand bereits Erfahrungen machen können, bei der LC Version die Kühler Abdeckung zu entfernen um den Lüfter auszutauschen?

Laut HW Luxx sind manche Lüfter bzw. Radiatoren nicht ordentlich gewuchtet.

Wollte nach kurzem Test der Lautstärke nen Noiseblocker nutzen.

Wie laut findet ihr die Pumpe und das Spulenfiepen bei 300 FPS?

Bereits vielen Dank für euer Feedback. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## xoif (29. November 2017)

Ich hatte ja immer wieder random crashes. Auch in wenig fordernden Spielen ist mir einfach so der Treiber abgeschmiert. Seit dem Patch jetzt keinen einzigen Absturz mehr gehabt. Von wegen falsch overclocked. Der Treiber ist schrott, ich habs immer gesagt.


----------



## Schaffe89 (30. November 2017)

Die erste Custom ist wirklich etwas langsam, da müsste doch bei dem angeblichen so großen Potenzial von dem immer geredet wird noch mehr von den Boardpartnern kommen.


----------



## SnaxeX (30. November 2017)

17.11.4 ist über Nacht zum Download freigegeben worden


----------



## Rallyesport (30. November 2017)

Na wer will testen?


----------



## Ralle@ (30. November 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Die erste Custom ist wirklich etwas langsam, da müsste doch bei dem angeblichen so großen Potenzial von dem immer geredet wird noch mehr von den Boardpartnern kommen.



Lag oder liegt angeblich am Treiber.
Der behandelt die Custom wie eine Referenz Karte. Dennoch, die Devil Karte ist enttäuschend, Vega und Luftkühlung das passt irgendwie nicht.
Bin froh dass ich mich für die LC Version entschieden habe.


----------



## RtZk (30. November 2017)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Lag oder liegt angeblich am Treiber.
> Der behandelt die Custom wie eine Referenz Karte. Dennoch, die Devil Karte ist enttäuschend, Vega und Luftkühlung das passt irgendwie nicht.
> Bin froh dass ich mich für die LC Version entschieden habe.



Ist aber eigentlich traurig, dass man sie mit Wasser kühlen muss, damit sie passable Leistung bringt. Und es ja nicht so als wäre es die stärkste Karte auf dem Markt.


----------



## blazethelight (30. November 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ist aber eigentlich traurig, dass man sie mit Wasser kühlen muss, damit sie passable Leistung bringt. Und es ja nicht so als wäre es die stärkste Karte auf dem Markt.


Letztendlich ist in Bezug auf Vega einfach noch mehr Treiberarbeit nötig.

Lasst AMD doch zuerstmal die Chance dazu, bevor wir abschließende Urteile / Eindrücke wiedergeben.

Machen wir uns trotzdem nichts vor, die Rohleistung unter Direct X 11 und abwärts wird wahrscheinlich immer immer weit unter der Top Pascal bleiben.

Unter low level APIs vielleicht noch gleichziehend (im besten Fall).

In Anwendungen außerhalb von CUDA optimierten Anwendungen, sieht Vega bestimmt besser aus.

Daher, einfach mal geduldig bleiben und bis dahin Tee trinken.

Dass die LC Version aufgrund der Temperatur (Vega 64 bleibt halt ein Spuckspecht mit auch höherer Abwärme) im Vorteil bleiben wird (egal gegen welche Custom Variante) sollte auch klar sein.

AMD kann halt nicht mehrere Chips fertigen, sondern aktuell nur einen und diesen beschneiden. Daher auch die höheren Kosten und die wahrscheinlich schlechtere Wirtschaftlichkeit. 

NVIDIA kann mehrere Chips entwickeln und sich so perfekt in jedem Marktsegment positionieren und damit auch sehr wahrscheinlich höhere Gewinne erzielen.

Der Rest bleibt eh immer sehr subjektiv. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nordbadener (30. November 2017)

> 17.11.4 ist über Nacht zum Download freigegeben worden





> Na wer will testen?



Nachdem der Treiber gestern Abend zum Download bereit stand, habe ich diesen per Expressinstallation installiert. 
Treiber verhält sich bisher unauffällig.

Nach einer Stunde Zocken von BF1 ist mir im Wattman aufgefallen, dass sich die Taktfrequenz der Karte während des Zockens zwischen 1415 und 1515 MHz bewegt hat, bei einer GPU-Auslastung von 99-100%. Bei dem Vorgängertreiber hatte ich eine GPU-Taktung von 1350-1450 MHz  bei 99%  Auslastung.
Ob das Zufall war, oder hier der neue Treiber gegriffen hat, kann ich noch nicht beantworten. 

Meine Vega 56 läuft in Bios1 im Balanced-Modus. Die Treibereinstellungen sind Standart. Als Bildschirm dient ein Viewsonic XG2401 - 1080P/144Hz-Freesync-Bildschirm.


----------



## Rallyesport (30. November 2017)

Okay dann muss ich wohl mal gucken  Mehr wie noch instabiler kanns ja nimmer laufen bei mir


----------



## xoif (30. November 2017)

Nordbadener schrieb:


> Nach einer Stunde Zocken von BF1 ist mir im Wattman aufgefallen, dass sich die Taktfrequenz der Karte während des Zockens zwischen 1415 und 1515 MHz bewegt hat, bei einer GPU-Auslastung von 99-100%. Bei dem Vorgängertreiber hatte ich eine GPU-Taktung von 1350-1450 MHz  bei 99%  Auslastung.
> Ob das Zufall war, oder hier der neue Treiber gegriffen hat, kann ich noch nicht beantworten.



Eigentlich dachte ich 17.11.4 würde hauptsächlich die Customs addressieren, dein Post hat mich jetzt aber doch neugierig gemacht und siehe da:
 5828 Punkte in Superposition 4K Optimized auf meiner Vega 56. Auf 17.11.1 hatte ich bei den selben OC/UV Einstellungen noch 5447 Punkte. Ohne jetzt genauer GPU-Z Logs verglichen zu haben scheint sich da wirklich Einiges getan zu haben. Kann das sonst noch wer bestätigen?


----------



## Zerosix-06 (30. November 2017)

oh hört sich ja interessant an 
wollte den 4er Beta-Treiber eigentlich auslassen, da der 17.11.3 bei mir sehr stabil ist. Aber dann werde ich den heute Abend auch mal installieren und testen, Ergebnisse kommen dann.


----------



## defender197899 (30. November 2017)

Der 17.11.4 scheint wohl bei der Red Devil was zu bringen.
YouTube


----------



## chillinmitch (30. November 2017)

Diesen Boost um ein paar hundert Punkte im Superposition Test (4K) habe ich schon beim Wechsel von 17.11.2 auf 17.11.3 beobachten können.
Ingame hats leider keine großen Vorteile gebracht.


----------



## Rallyesport (1. Dezember 2017)

Hey Ho Leute! 
Ich hab jetzt auch auf den neuen Treiber geupdatet. Augenscheinlich läuft die ganze Chose jetzt deutlich stabiler! 
Ich konnte zwar keinen Zuwachs an Performance feststellen aber meine Benschmarks liefen ohne Hänger durch. 
Momentan eingestellte Werte siehe Anhang. 
Ich bin zumindest fürs erste zufrieden. Jetzt mal schauen wie lange das so bleibt, aber noch bin ich guter Dinge!


----------



## Gurdi (2. Dezember 2017)

Der neue Treiber liefert ein rundes Ergebnis ab.  Ich konnte leichte Performancegewinne messe. Alles in allem wäre wahrscheinlich mal eine neubewertung von Vega fällig die nächste Zeit. Das dürfte alles deutlich runder aussehen mittlerweile.


----------



## yummycandy (2. Dezember 2017)

Huhu, ihr Mäuschen. 

Scheint so, als wenn nur noch Chips für Customkarten hergestellt werden. Stock VEGA wird wohl so nicht weiterproduziert.

AMD's James Prior talks (Ry)zen 2 and Vega 11 | VideoCardz.com


----------



## kazzig (2. Dezember 2017)

Die sollen sich ranhalten, ich würde die Red Devil 64 auch gerne kaufen... muh.


----------



## drstoecker (2. Dezember 2017)

Wenn jetzt keine referenzkarten mehr kommen dann könnte man ja meinen die hätte es nur wegen den Radeon packs gegeben.


----------



## Noy (2. Dezember 2017)

Blöd nur für alle Wakü Hersteller....


----------



## Lighting-Designer (2. Dezember 2017)

blazethelight schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand bereits Erfahrungen machen können, bei der LC Version die Kühler Abdeckung zu entfernen um den Lüfter auszutauschen?
> 
> Laut HW Luxx sind manche Lüfter bzw. Radiatoren nicht ordentlich gewuchtet.
> 
> ...



Ich hab den Lüfter meiner LC gegen 2 NB Eloops getauscht. Der Originallüfter hat scheinbar nen Lagerschaden und rattert ziemlich laut.


----------



## blazethelight (2. Dezember 2017)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Ich hab den Lüfter meiner LC gegen 2 NB Eloops getauscht. Der Originallüfter hat scheinbar nen Lagerschaden und rattert ziemlich laut.


Habe die Vega 64 LC heute eingebaut. Bisher ist die Lautstärke sehr angenehm. Weder zirpen, rattern oder sonstige Nebengeräusche vorhanden.
Bisher habe ich den Kauf nicht bereut.

Danke dir für deine Erfahrungen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rallyesport (3. Dezember 2017)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich mir nicht vll doch auch lieber die Vega 64LC gekauft hätte


----------



## ATIR290 (3. Dezember 2017)

Warum dies, zwecks der Lautheit der Air ?


----------



## Tripleh84 (3. Dezember 2017)

AC Gekühlte Karten, halten schlechter den Takt. Ist sie Wassergekühlt, kann sie sogar fast die 1700mhz GPU Clock halten.


----------



## chillinmitch (3. Dezember 2017)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Huhu, ihr Mäuschen.
> 
> Scheint so, als wenn nur noch Chips für Customkarten hergestellt werden. Stock VEGA wird wohl so nicht weiterproduziert.
> 
> AMD's James Prior talks (Ry)zen 2 and Vega 11 | VideoCardz.com



Ich finde in dem Interview leider nicht  die Stelle, wo er sagt das Vega Referenz EOL ist.
Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen?


----------



## Rallyesport (3. Dezember 2017)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Warum dies, zwecks der Lautheit der Air ?



Nee das nicht, die ist zwar lauter als bspw. Meine R9, aber das ist nicht der Grund. Ich denk mir da ich soviel Geld für ein interessantes Stück HW bezahlt habe, hätte ich es dann auch ganz richtig machen können und was richtig cooles einbauen können.


----------



## FortuneHunter (3. Dezember 2017)

chillinmitch schrieb:


> Ich finde in dem Interview leider nicht  die Stelle, wo er sagt das Vega Referenz EOL ist.
> Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen?







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Quelle: AMD's James Prior talks (Ry)zen 2 and Vega 11 | VideoCardz.com

Wenn du es noch deutlicher willst muss ichs dir aufs Auge tätowieren.


----------



## chillinmitch (3. Dezember 2017)

Glaubt du alles was irgendwo steht?
Rechechierst du  selber nicht nach Quellen?
In dieser Message wird ganz klar ein Zusammenhang zum Interview mit James Prior hergestellt.
Im Interview selbst ist meiner Meinung nach davon keine Rede, ich habs mehrmals durchgehört.
Deswegen frage ich ja hier. Wenn einer mehr verstanden hat als ich, dann kann er mir gerne die Stelle zeigen.

Edit:
Ich denke, es ist wiedereinmal einer dieser leicht irreführenden Artikel, es wird suggeriert, das die Info's aus dem Interview stammen.
Ist beim Grossteil auch so, aber diesem konkreten Vega Abschnitt schreibt mann ,,Our sources have confirmed''.
Als Leser geht mann natürlich in erster Linie Von J. Prior aus. ,,Our Sources'' beschreibt aber m.M.n eine andere Quelle. Geschickt gemacht von Videocardz.
Die  Aussage - Vega Referenz EOL- wird überall als Zitat von J. Prior verbreitet, er hat sie aber nicht getätigt. Dem Schreiber der News kann mann nichtmal Lüge vorwerfen, er schreibt ja nichts falsches, nutzt nur die Möglichkeiten 
des Journalismus.

Ich kann auch völlig falsch liegen und es einfach nicht richtig verstanden haben. Trotzdem -  immerschön kritisch bleiben, hinterfragen, Verstand nutzen.
Ich hatte vorhin auch für 5min gedacht Ryzen2 kommt im Februar mit bis zu 5,1Ghz Boost (Link), Freude war aber  nur sehr kurz...


----------



## blazethelight (3. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Leute.

Ist es überhaupt normal, dass ich keine Spannungserhöhung benötige für 1740 MHz Core & 1100 Mhz HBM? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dbekan96 (3. Dezember 2017)

Das kommt insbesondere auch die Spannung an die anliegt..


----------



## Schmuppes (3. Dezember 2017)

Wurden die Red Devil Karten, die Mindfactory für 559 € im Shop hatte, mittlerweile verschickt oder sogar ausgeliefert? Irgendwie habe ich im Kopf, dass das Marktstart der 1. Dezember war.


----------



## blazethelight (4. Dezember 2017)

dbekan96 schrieb:


> Das kommt insbesondere auch die Spannung an die anliegt..


Habe nun bemerkt, dass ohne Spannungen zu erhöhen zwar bisher jeder Bench durch läuft, aber für den HBM Speicher wohl eine Spannungserhöhung von Nöten ist (gutes Game zum testen = Metro 2033 Redux auf 4K oder 1080P mit maximalen SSA).

Der Core takt ist aber wirklich easy, ohne Spannungserhöhung stabil.

Habe in Superposition schon einen Peak Verbrauch von 360 Watt gesehen (1740 Core)... [emoji16]

Wirklich nette Karte... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## dbekan96 (4. Dezember 2017)

Und welche Spannung liegt an? Klingt nach ~1.15V


----------



## blazethelight (4. Dezember 2017)

dbekan96 schrieb:


> Und welche Spannung liegt an? Klingt nach ~1.15V


Müsste ich mit GPU-Z heute mal auslesen, was der Treiber automatisch setzt. Manuell musste ich bisher nix ausführen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## blazethelight (4. Dezember 2017)

dbekan96 schrieb:


> Und welche Spannung liegt an? Klingt nach ~1.15V


Laut GPU-Z stimmt deine Vermutung.
Interessant, dass AMD selbständig die Spannung auf 1.15 V erhöht.

Beim HBM 2 Speicher machen die das nicht oder? Da dieser bei mir nicht in Games (Metro 2033 Redux) auf 1100 Mhz stabil läuft. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## dbekan96 (4. Dezember 2017)

War bei mir auch so. Stock: ~1,08V bei 1602MHz real. Setze ich 1750 erhöht sich die Spannung von alleine auf 1150mv, weshalb ich im Afterburner einen Offset von - 50mv, da bei mir ~1,1V mit 1750 bzw 1715-1735MHz real laufen.


----------



## yummycandy (5. Dezember 2017)

Jatzt offiziell die 2. Customkarte: ASUS Launches ROG Strix RX Vega 64 and 56 OC Edition Graphics Cards | PC Perspective

2 1/2 Slot Design +



> The cards have two 8-pin PCI-E power connectors feeding ASUS' Super Alloy Power II VRMs. Other connectors include hybrid fan headers for system fans and an Aurora Sync RGB LED header. Display outputs are "VR Ready" and include two HDMI, two DisplayPort, and a single DVI output.
> 
> While ASUS has not yet revealed clockspeeds on the RX Vega 56 card, eTeknix has gotten their hands on the ROG Strix RX Vega 64 graphics card and figured out the clocks for that card. Specifically, the Vega 64 card clocks its 4096 GPU cores at 1298 MHz base and 1590 MHz boost. The site further lists the memory clockspeed at 945 MHz which doesn't appear to be overclocked as it matches the referece Vega 64 HBM2 clocks of 1890 MHz. Users can use the GPU Tweak II software to push the card further on their own though.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
-----

Hier noch eine Quelle: ASUS ROG Strix RX Vega 64 and 56 OC Cards Incoming | eTeknix

Und die Daten dazu:



> *Graphics Engine: AMD Radeon RX VEGA 64*
> OpenGL: OpenGL®4.5
> Video Memory: 8GB HBM2
> Engine Clock: 1590 MHz
> ...





> *Graphics Engine: AMD Radeon RX VEGA 56*
> Bus Standard: PCI Express 3.0
> Video Memory: 8GB HBM2
> Memory Interface: 2048-bit
> ...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YC2l9JKMq8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kazzig (5. Dezember 2017)

Nochmal nachgehakt: Wo bleiben die Custom Karten? ...


----------



## defender197899 (5. Dezember 2017)

Computer Base hatte gestern ein Update im test der Red Devil  ,das die nächste Lieferung zum 29.12 bei Mindfactory erwartet wird.


----------



## peiki1994 (5. Dezember 2017)

Ich hoffe das zum Jahreswechsel die 56 & 64iger Costoms in angemessener Stückzahl und zu angemessenen Preisen zu haben sind

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## OOYL (5. Dezember 2017)

Es ist ja schön, dass sich alle auf die langersehnten "Custom" Karten freuen, aber was ist mit den Referenzkarten passiert? Entweder sind sie nicht mehr auffindbar oder haben alle eine Lieferzeit von "2-4 Wochen".

Wurden die heimlich abgeschafft?


----------



## blazethelight (5. Dezember 2017)

OOYL schrieb:


> Es ist ja schön, dass sich alle auf die langersehnten "Custom" Karten freuen, aber was ist mit den Referenzkarten passiert? Entweder sind sie nicht mehr auffindbar oder haben alle eine Lieferzeit von "2-4 Wochen".
> 
> Wurden die heimlich abgeschafft?


Es wird zwar weniger, aber finde direkt bei der ersten eine "auf Lager" : PCIe mit GPU AMD (nach Serie): Radeon RX Vega 64/Radeon RX Vega 64 Liquid/Radeon RX Vega 56 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## OOYL (5. Dezember 2017)

blazethelight schrieb:


> Es wird zwar weniger, aber finde direkt bei der ersten eine "auf Lager" : PCIe mit GPU AMD (nach Serie): Radeon RX Vega 64/Radeon RX Vega 64 Liquid/Radeon RX Vega 56 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU



Bei Steg und Digitec (bekannte CH-Shops) sind die Ref.-Karten grösstenteils gestrichen worden oder nicht auf Lager. Auch bei deiner Quelle sieht es finster aus, zumindest wenn es eine Sapphire sein muss (und nicht von Amazon oder sonst einem mir unbekannten Shop). Auch Caseking führt m.W. nur noch ein Powercolor Custom Modell (unbekannt) und eine Kingmod WaKü-Edition.

Ich hatte gehofft, die Preise würden (nach Erscheinen der Customs) noch ein wenig sinken...


----------



## blazethelight (5. Dezember 2017)

OOYL schrieb:


> Bei Steg und Digitec (bekannte CH-Shops) sind die Ref.-Karten grösstenteils gestrichen worden oder nicht auf Lager. Auch bei deiner Quelle sieht es finster aus, zumindest wenn es eine Sapphire sein muss. Auch Caseking führt m.W. nur noch ein Powercolor Custom Modell (unbekannt) und eine Kingmod WaKü-Edition.
> 
> Ich hatte gehofft, die Preise würden (nach Erscheinen der Customs) noch ein wenig sinken...


Welche RX Vega suchst du denn genau?
Sapphire sollte es anscheinend sein?
Vega 64 Air oder LC? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## xoif (5. Dezember 2017)

Kurz mal ne blöde Frage, weil ich gerade ein Vega de-montage Video gesehen hab: Was bringt eigentlich die Backplate ausser vielleicht Optik? Dahinter ist ja kein heatsink oder so. Da das Teil bei den normalen Vegas aus Plastik ist, wird das ja kaum Wärme abtransportieren, sondern sogar verhindern dass die kühlere Luft im Case an die Unterseite kommt. Hat irgendjemand mal gemessen wie sich die Wärmecharaktierstik verändert wenn man die Backplate weglässt?


----------



## blazethelight (5. Dezember 2017)

xoif schrieb:


> Kurz mal ne blöde Frage, weil ich gerade ein Vega de-montage Video gesehen hab: Was bringt eigentlich die Backplate ausser vielleicht Optik? Dahinter ist ja kein heatsink oder so. Da das Teil bei den normalen Vegas aus Plastik ist, wird das ja kaum Wärme abtransportieren, sondern sogar verhindern dass die kühlere Luft im Case an die Unterseite kommt. Hat irgendjemand mal gemessen wie sich die Wärmecharaktierstik verändert wenn man die Backplate weglässt?


Kann ich dir nicht sagen, ob dies eine positive Auswirkungen hat. Jedoch ist bei der RX Vega 64 Liquid Cooling der Chip zu sehen und daher bekommt dieser Frischluft trotz Aluminum Backplate.



Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (5. Dezember 2017)

xoif schrieb:


> Kurz mal ne blöde Frage, weil ich gerade ein Vega de-montage Video gesehen hab: Was bringt eigentlich die Backplate ausser vielleicht Optik? Dahinter ist ja kein heatsink oder so. Da das Teil bei den normalen Vegas aus Plastik ist, wird das ja kaum Wärme abtransportieren, sondern sogar verhindern dass die kühlere Luft im Case an die Unterseite kommt. Hat irgendjemand mal gemessen wie sich die Wärmecharaktierstik verändert wenn man die Backplate weglässt?




Irgenwo hier hatte jemand geschrieben das die temps ohne etwas besser sind also minimal. Ichvjab das Teil wegen der Optik drauf und als Schutz.


----------



## xoif (5. Dezember 2017)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Irgenwo hier hatte jemand geschrieben das die temps ohne etwas besser sind also minimal. Ichvjab das Teil wegen der Optik drauf und als Schutz.



Optik und Schutz wären mir in meinem geschlossenen Gehäuse total egal. Ich kann mir halt eher vorstellen, dass sich der Aufwand einfach nicht lohnt. Neugierig  bin ich trotzdem.


----------



## Noname1987 (5. Dezember 2017)

Es stabilisiert die Karte denk ich etwas, wobei ich für den aufrechten Transport trotzdem eine Halterung einbauen oder die Karte ausbauen würde... nicht aus sorge um die Karte sondern aus sorge um das mainboard


----------



## yummycandy (6. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt kommt langsam das, was ich mit "VEGA ist eine Architektur und nicht nur die Gamerkarten" meinte.



> As some of you might know, AMD is set to release their Mobile Ryzen with Vega graphics in the New Year, and took the opportunity during Qualcomm's Snapdragon Tech Summit to surprise us with the announcement of AMD using the Snapdragon X16 LTE modem on their new APU. This means we'll have the worlds of the Ryzen CPU architecture, Vega GPU architecture, and Qualcomm's industry-leading Snapdragon X16 LTE technology all on a single design. There wasn't much announced outside of this, so we should expect more details during AMD's Ryzen event before CES 2018 early next month.
> 
> Read more: AMD teams with Qualcomm, crams 4G LTE modem into Ryzen/Vega


----------



## hks1981 (6. Dezember 2017)

@yummycandy

Sag mal was bist du hier? Der Liveticker für pcgh? Jeder Bericht von dir sind irgendwelche Verlinkungen  die einfach aus irgendwelchen anderen Newsberichten stammen und dann so nichts sagende 2 Zeiler darüber oder darunter. Solltest vielleicht Nachrichtensprecher werden aber zu einer Diskussion trägst du nicht bei, sorry ist halt meine Meinung.


----------



## yummycandy (6. Dezember 2017)

hks1981 schrieb:


> @yummycandy
> 
> Sag mal was bist du hier? Der Liveticker für pcgh?



Wenns nicht erwünscht ist, kann ichs auch lassen. Ich dachte nur, daß sei für VEGA-Besitzer interessant.


----------



## Noname1987 (6. Dezember 2017)

Ich finde es passt in den Thread. Es Geht um vega und bringt neue Aspekte gebündelt rein - ist doch super


----------



## SnaxeX (6. Dezember 2017)

Es ist auch für Vega-Interessierte sehr spannend zu lesen - es werden immerhin ja nur einzelne Absätze zitiert und nicht die komplette PCGH Seite voll gespamt, also passt das schon.


----------



## drstoecker (6. Dezember 2017)

@yummy
weiter so, wem es nicht gefällt muss es ja nicht lesen!


----------



## L0ki_GER (6. Dezember 2017)

hks1981 schrieb:


> sorry ist halt meine Meinung.



Und meine ist, dass du es nicht lesen musst wenn es dir nicht gefällt. 

Ich find die "Breaking News" von yummycandy gut   nur meine Meinung


----------



## peiki1994 (6. Dezember 2017)

Weshalb sind aktuell wieder so wenig Vegas verfügbar? Teurer geworden sind sie auch ... 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## defender197899 (6. Dezember 2017)

Weil wahrscheinlich alle  Referenzkarten verkauft sind und keine mehr nachkommen  sondern nur noch Custom Modelle und die kommen Ende des Jahres .


----------



## peiki1994 (6. Dezember 2017)

defender197899 schrieb:


> Weil wahrscheinlich alle  Referenzkarten verkauft sind und keine mehr nachkommen  sondern nur noch Custom Modelle und die kommen Ende des Jahres .


Ah okay. Na dann Mal hoffen das die in ausreichender Stückzahl verfügbar sind. Speziell für mich die 56 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frontline25 (6. Dezember 2017)

peiki1994 schrieb:


> Weshalb sind aktuell wieder so wenig Vegas verfügbar? Teurer geworden sind sie auch ...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


So wie es aussieht ein erneut aufkommender Mining hype...?
Der Bitcoin ist heute morgen mal ebend um 1000€ Schwerer geworden 

Bin auch echt gespannt auf die Vega Customs...

Meine Vernunft sagt mir ... Warte auf Navi
Mein Bastler sagt mir       ... Hol dir den Vega Refresh
Mein Verlangen... Vega
Argh 

Was Meint ihr würde sich mehr Lohnen bei ner R9 390? (Hab erst neulich auf WQHD 144hz Freesync gewechselt )


----------



## xoif (6. Dezember 2017)

Frontline25 schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht ein erneut aufkommender Mining hype...?
> Der Bitcoin ist heute morgen mal ebend um 1000€ Schwerer geworden



Naja die 580 Preise haben sich ja entspannt und Bitcoin lässt sich eh ned vernünftig mit Grakas schürfen. Abgesehen davon dass die Preise ohnehin jenseits jeglicher Vernunft sind und der Spaß ist wohl auch in Ethereum mit steigender Schwierigkeit und ggf. kommenden Proof of Stake bald vorbei.


----------



## Sebasti86 (6. Dezember 2017)

Hier rockt Vega

YouTube


----------



## Venom89 (7. Dezember 2017)

Total.
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-7920X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG RAMPAGE VI APEX

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rallyesport (7. Dezember 2017)

Hmm wie ist dann hier mein Ergebnis?
AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 5 1600X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG STRIX X370-F GAMING


----------



## dbekan96 (7. Dezember 2017)

Frontline25 schrieb:


> Was Meint ihr würde sich mehr Lohnen bei ner R9 390? (Hab erst neulich auf WQHD 144hz Freesync gewechselt )



Bin sehr zufrieden. Die 390 lief auf 1060MHz und ich hatte in 1440p in BF1 im MP so um die 60-80 FPS, mit Vega zumeist 120+


----------



## Bastian_Bux (7. Dezember 2017)

Hat schon jemand die Radeon RX Vega 64 Red Devil von Powercolor am laufen? 

Bin noch auf der Suche nach einem Nachfolger für meine RX 480 ...


----------



## yummycandy (7. Dezember 2017)

Na toll. Biostar führt wohl die Referenzkarten weiter, allerdings sind die Preise viel zu hoch. (550/689/799$)

RX Vega 56 und 64: Biostar ubernimmt Fertigung von Referenzkarten


----------



## Rallyesport (7. Dezember 2017)

Eine Frage hätte ich dann aber mal,
hier steht ja das AMD die Fertigung der Referenzklarten die ganze Zeit unter sich hatte. Warum gibt es dann aber keine AMD Vega? Die kommen doch sowieso immer von den Partnern, die zwar nur das Reverenzdesign nachbauen, aber dennoch in den Hauseigenen Produktionsstätten produzieren. Oder irre ich mich da? 
Des weiteren sollten doch auch so kleine Qualitätsunterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Herstellern erkennbar sein, oder? Die Fabriken sind ja nicht alle gleich.

Aber zu den Preisen kann ich echt nichts mehr sagen, da war meine mit 499€ ja noch ein richtiger Schnapper...


----------



## DARPA (7. Dezember 2017)

AMD fertigt heutzutage ansich eigentlich gar nichts mehr.

Sie designen die Chips und (wahrscheinlich) das Referenz PCB.

Glofo fertigt die GPU
Samsung, Hynix, usw fertigt den RAM
Asetek usw. übernehmen im Fall von HBM Karten das Packaging von Interposer, GPU, RAM
PC Partner fertigt (bisher) die Referenz Karten -> die Board Partner machen nen Aufkleber drauf, drucken ihre Verpackung und übernehmen den Vertrieb der Referenz Karten

Bei den Custom Karten übernimmt Design des PCB und die Fertigung der Karte (Assembly) der AIB


----------



## Rallyesport (7. Dezember 2017)

Danke für die Aufklärung, ich dachte bisher immer die Boardpartner würden auch die Referenzkarten selbst herstellen, wieder was gelernt 
Ah und grad bisschen gelesen, also PC Partner ist Sapphire und Sapphire und Zotac sind quasi zwar zwei Firmen aber unter einem Dach. 
Wenn man sich da mal schlau liest merkt man schnell das die PC Welt garnicht so groß ist wie man durch die Fülle  an Herstellern denkt.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (7. Dezember 2017)

Sapphire ist NICHT *PC Partner*, sondern eine eigenständige Firma. PC Partner ist ein riesiger Supplier, bei dem sich Sapphire im Haus eingemietet hat und für PC Partner auch als Auftragsfertiger für AMD-Karten fungiert. Einschließlich des Workstation Zeugs. So wie PNY das für Nvidia macht. Zotac, Inno3D und Manli sind Brands von PC Partner. Ich war mal bei denen im Werk in Dongguan. Riesen Ding.

Die Packages kommen von  ASE (nicht Asetek, das sind die mit den billigen AiO), sowie SK Hynix


----------



## Rallyesport (7. Dezember 2017)

Produziert dann Sapphire überhaupt was selbst? Oder schreiben die nur ihren Kühler auf fertige Produkte?


----------



## DARPA (7. Dezember 2017)

FormatC schrieb:


> Die Packages kommen von  ASE (nicht Asetek, das sind die mit den billigen AiO), sowie SK Hynix



Ach ja richtig   Hab ich verpeilt.

Das  heisst also, Sapphire ist gar keine Tochter von PCPartner sondern für PCP  ein normaler Zulieferer/Dienstleister? Da gibts nämlich immer  unterschiedliche Stimmen im Netz.




Rallyesport schrieb:


> Produziert dann Sapphire überhaupt was selbst? Oder schreiben die nur ihren Kühler auf fertige Produkte?



Sapphire fertigt sogar mehr als nur Grafikkarten, z.B. Mainboards.


----------



## Frontline25 (7. Dezember 2017)

dbekan96 schrieb:


> Bin sehr zufrieden. Die 390 lief auf 1060MHz und ich hatte in 1440p in BF1 im MP so um die 60-80 FPS, mit Vega zumeist 120+



Arrgh ...
Mal sehen wie es im Februar so aussieht...


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (7. Dezember 2017)

Je nach Soft & Settings wird Hawaii oder Grenada natürlich doppelt genatzt/überboten & ~Polaris ebenfalls & je nach "Grakafarbe" das schon bereits im Jahre 2016....


----------



## Rallyesport (7. Dezember 2017)

Ja Sapphire Mainboards habe ich mal gesehen, das muss aber 2010 so rum gewesen sein, seitdem nicht mehr.


----------



## blazethelight (7. Dezember 2017)

Kleiner Bench:

Superposition Ansicht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GPU-Z Log:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tripleh84 (7. Dezember 2017)

Ohne Spannungserhöhung? Krasse Werte..  Samstag kommt meine Alphacool 240 auf die Vega. Mal schauen was meine Packt.


----------



## blazethelight (7. Dezember 2017)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Ohne Spannungserhöhung? Krasse Werte..  Samstag kommt meine Alphacool 240 auf die Vega. Mal schauen was meine Packt.


Spannungen werden automatisch gesetzt via MSI Afterburner (vermute ich, laut log gehen die bis 1. 1150 hoch)

Ich versuche noch Game Stable Settings via Afterburner zu finden. 

Welche Spannung sollte der HBM Speicher bei der 64 LC maximal über den Wattman bekommen? Kann der das mit dem aktuellen Treiber? 


Versuche jetzt noch Montag mit Afterburner und dann ab nächsten Mittwoch mit dem Wattman ähnliche Werte zu erhalten.... 


Danach Wat Tool fixieren der Spannungen und PStates falls die Varianten davor erfolglos waren.  

Die Taktraten sind nähmlich nur Superposition stable. 

Versuche wahrscheinlich wie alle anderen via Watt Tool 24/7 Game Stable Werte zu finden und auf den Verbrauch zu schauen 🤣

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast1666645802 (8. Dezember 2017)

DARPA schrieb:


> Das  heisst also, Sapphire ist gar keine Tochter von PCPartner sondern für PCP  ein normaler Zulieferer/Dienstleister? Da gibts nämlich immer  unterschiedliche Stimmen im Netz.


Sapphire ist eine eigenständige Firma, produziert aber im Gebäude von PC Partner als Mieter/Untermieter. Eine Etage unter Zotac.

Ich war bei PC Partner in Dongguan, von Sapphire liest man da nicht viel. 
Empfangsdame (2016) und Firmenstruktur




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yummycandy (8. Dezember 2017)

@FormatC: Hast du ne Info, ob es bei Biostar bleibt, hinsichtlich der Weiterproduktion der Referenzkarten?


----------



## reddevil66693 (9. Dezember 2017)

Leute ganz wichtig was verbraucht ne Vega 64 auf das maximale Undervoltet @ 50% PT?


----------



## Downsampler (9. Dezember 2017)

reddevil66693 schrieb:


> Leute ganz wichtig was verbraucht ne Vega 64 auf das maximale Undervoltet @ 50% PT?



Mindestens 150 Watt zuviel....


----------



## dbekan96 (10. Dezember 2017)

Bin in BF1 mit 1750/1050Mhz und 1.1V real bei ~260W in 1440p GPU only. Gesamtsystem zieht so 530W (der 5820k ist auf 4.4GHz bei 1.2V). Möglich wären @Stock 1.06V da bin ich auf jeden Fall unter 220W und das System verbraucht etwa 460W maximal. Peaks kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## reddevil66693 (10. Dezember 2017)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Mindestens 150 Watt zuviel....



Super antwort next.


----------



## reddevil66693 (10. Dezember 2017)

dbekan96 schrieb:


> Bin in BF1 mit 1750/1050Mhz und 1.1V real bei ~260W in 1440p GPU only. Gesamtsystem zieht so 530W (der 5820k ist auf 4.4GHz bei 1.2V). Möglich wären @Stock 1.06V da bin ich auf jeden Fall unter 220W und das System verbraucht etwa 460W maximal. Peaks kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen.



Super Danke wie weit konntest du die 64 Undervolten ? Bei der 56 war bei 950mv schluss = 150 watt laut gpuz.


----------



## Rallyesport (10. Dezember 2017)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Mindestens 150 Watt zuviel....



Diese Antworten bringen doch niemanden was. Warum wird dauernd hört im Thread getrollt? Es gibt Leute die sind mit ihrer Vega zufrieden, jeder hat seine eigenen Vorlieben. 
Oder gehört ihr, die dauerhaft ihren Müll in AMD threads auskippt zu den tollen individualisten, die einen i7/i5, ne geforce im pc haben, ein Iphone benutzen und eine grauen VW Golf fahren?


----------



## moonshot (10. Dezember 2017)

reddevil66693 schrieb:


> Super Danke wie weit konntest du die 64 Undervolten ? Bei der 56 war bei 950mv schluss = 150 watt laut gpuz.



Was im Wattman als Speicherspannung bezeichnet wird, stellt die Spannungsuntergrenze der höheren P-States dar. Wenn du die runter setzt kannst, du auch stärker undervolten.
So weit ich weiß beeinflusst diese Spannung den Taktgeber, aber das ohne Gewähr.


----------



## reddevil66693 (10. Dezember 2017)

Man kann nur P6 und P7 verändern bei den Vegas und beim v56 kommt man nicht unter 950 mv jedenfalls ich nicht.


----------



## EyRaptor (10. Dezember 2017)

Hallöchen,

Hat es beim Vega Referenz PCB eigentlich Spulenfiepen?
Also @stock und auch übertaktet wenn die fps nicht höher als z.B. 144 werden.
Würde mich interessieren, da bei es z.B. bei der 1080ti von allen Modellen aller Bordpartner Karten mit Spulenfiepen bei niedrigen fps gibt.
Da würde ich doch gerne wissen, wovon diese doch recht störende Eigenschaft abhängig ist und wie das Verhalten von anderen stromhungrigen Karten so ist .


----------



## reddevil66693 (10. Dezember 2017)

Erst bei ein paar hunderte oder tausende fps jedenfalls bei mir.


----------



## moreply (10. Dezember 2017)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> Hat es beim Vega Referenz PCB eigentlich Spulenfiepen?
> Also @stock und auch übertaktet wenn die fps nicht höher als z.B. 144 werden.
> ...



Bei mir ab ca 100 FPS. Liegt aber wohl auch daran das die Wasserkühlung so gut wie unhörbar ist. Und der Kühler eine sehr gute Resonanz der Schwingungen bietet.


----------



## yummycandy (10. Dezember 2017)

Ist zwar OT, aber habt ihr rausbekommen wie hoch der HBM2 auf der Titan V getaktet ist? Mein Gedanke war, ob mittlerweile "besserer" verfügbar ist und nur nVidia den bekommt. Da aber auch Intel jetzt HBM verwenden wird, müssen entweder andere Hersteller noch mehr produzieren, oder es wird wirklich eng.


----------



## EyRaptor (10. Dezember 2017)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Ist zwar OT, aber habt ihr rausbekommen wie hoch der HBM2 auf der Titan V getaktet ist? Mein Gedanke war, ob mittlerweile "besserer" verfügbar ist und nur nVidia den bekommt. Da aber auch Intel jetzt HBM verwenden wird, müssen entweder andere Hersteller noch mehr produzieren, oder es wird wirklich eng.



Volta fur Endkunden: NVIDIA prasentiert die Titan V - Hardwareluxx
Sieht vom HBM Takt her eher noch schlechter aus.


----------



## Elistaer (10. Dezember 2017)

Würdet ihr für eine RX 56 eher 600 Watt nehmen oder reichen 550 Watt.

Wollte nicht mehr als nötig nehmen auch wenn ein Puffer sich gut anfühlt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## reddevil66693 (10. Dezember 2017)

Reichen sogar 400 watt.....auch wenn du die 56 trittst. Je nach Cpu und sonstigem natürlich aber normal locker.


----------



## hugo-03 (10. Dezember 2017)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Würdet ihr für eine RX 56 eher 600 Watt nehmen oder reichen 550 Watt.
> 
> Wollte nicht mehr als nötig nehmen auch wenn ein Puffer sich gut anfühlt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



im Normalbetrieb ohne OC reichen 550 Watt


----------



## reddevil66693 (10. Dezember 2017)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> im Normalbetrieb ohne OC reichen 550 Watt



Viel zu viel für die 56.


----------



## Rallyesport (10. Dezember 2017)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> Hat es beim Vega Referenz PCB eigentlich Spulenfiepen?
> Also @stock und auch übertaktet wenn die fps nicht höher als z.B. 144 werden.
> ...



Also meine hat Spulenfiepen nur in bestimmten Lastszenarios und nicht dauerhaft, das kann man aber nicht an den FPS fest machen, zumindest nicht unter 120FPS, darüber halt je nach Szenario.
3D Mark11 im 1. Grafiktest vorhanden (aber bisher bei jeder Graka in dem test gehabt) und dann nur ab und an in anderen Tests zu hören, aber halt immer an den gleichen Stellen, beim normalen Spielbetrieb bisher noch kein Spulenfiepen vernommen, deckele aber die FPS eh per Treiber bei 65.


----------



## Elistaer (10. Dezember 2017)

reddevil66693 schrieb:


> Reichen sogar 400 watt.....auch wenn du die 56 trittst. Je nach Cpu und sonstigem natürlich aber normal locker.


Upgrade auf Ryzen 5 refresh 2600/X AsRock x370 16 GB 3200 G.Skill im Moment noch über nvme, 256 GB bzw. 5xx Plus SSD HDD. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## reddevil66693 (10. Dezember 2017)

Habe selber Ryzen 5 1600 auf 3,5 Ghz trotzdem kein Problem gehabt mit 400 Watt , ebenfalls 16 gb ram at 3200,SSD und HDD. Jup wird hinhauen mein Netzteil ist das Be Quiet straight Power 400 Watt habe mit der v56 selbst auf Standard Voltage + 50% PT keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## hugo-03 (11. Dezember 2017)

reddevil66693 schrieb:


> Habe selber Ryzen 5 1600 auf 3,5 Ghz trotzdem kein Problem gehabt mit 400 Watt , ebenfalls 16 gb ram at 3200,SSD und HDD. Jup wird hinhauen mein Netzteil ist das Be Quiet straight Power 400 Watt habe mit der v56 selbst auf Standard Voltage + 50% PT keine Probleme gehabt.



bei 3,5 GHz ist das UC gewesen ? ryzen selber kann schon mal gern 150 watt ziehen mit OC (wenn man richtung 3,9 ghz geht)
AMD Ryzen 5 1600X Review | bit-tech.net


----------



## yummycandy (11. Dezember 2017)

Irgendwie witzig, wie hoch ist der Einfluß von VEGA auf die Raumtemperatur. 

Room Temperature vs. GPU Heat: Vega 64, GTX 1080, &Mining Machines | GamersNexus - Gaming PC Builds & Hardware Benchmarks


----------



## Oi!Olli (11. Dezember 2017)

reddevil66693 schrieb:


> Reichen sogar 400 watt.....auch wenn du die 56 trittst. Je nach Cpu und sonstigem natürlich aber normal locker.


Natürlich.  Und alle Testergebnisse sind gelogen?


----------



## Noname1987 (11. Dezember 2017)

Leute seid vorsichtig mit generalisierungen! Nur weil ein netzteil mehr als drauf steht schafft heißt das nicht, dass andere das auch tun. Einige schaffen nichtmal das was drauf steht. Lieber 100 watt mehr und nen cernübftiges nt, man weiß ja nie.


----------



## yummycandy (11. Dezember 2017)

Noname1987 schrieb:


> Leute seid vorsichtig mit generalisierungen! Nur weil ein netzteil mehr als drauf steht schafft heißt das nicht, dass andere das auch tun. Einige schaffen nichtmal das was drauf steht. Lieber 100 watt mehr und nen cernübftiges nt, man weiß ja nie.



Mit seinen 550W müsste er dennoch auskommen. Es sei denn, ist auch nen LC oder so.


----------



## Noname1987 (11. Dezember 2017)

Ich gehe bei nts immer vom schlimmsten aus. Hab selbst auch schon fehler dabei gemacht. Mein umgelabeltes seasonic ist dank XFX kühler auch zum kotzen... der teil des Kaufs wird gern zu wenig überdacht.


----------



## hugo-03 (11. Dezember 2017)

mien wattzähler zeigt spitzen von 590 watt an wo von die grakka etwas mehr ziehen kann als die normale 64 air

edit: habe mal gerechnet mit gold netzteil wäre 550 watt schon nötig damit mein setup läuft (achtung theorie wert )


----------



## reddevil66693 (11. Dezember 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Natürlich.  Und alle Testergebnisse sind gelogen?



Keine Ahnung mein be quiet reicht locker. Selbst bei Standard Voltage und 50% PT und da brät sie einiges weg.


----------



## Venom89 (11. Dezember 2017)

reddevil66693 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung mein be quiet reicht locker. Selbst bei Standard Voltage und 50% PT und da brät sie einiges weg.


Hast du nachgemessen? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## defender197899 (12. Dezember 2017)

Der Adrenalin Treiber ist da
Radeon Software Adrenalin Edition 17.12.1 Release Notes


----------



## drstoecker (12. Dezember 2017)

Wie gut das ich noch nicht testen kann weil mein System zurzeit auf dem trockendock liegt.


----------



## EyRaptor (12. Dezember 2017)

Die neuen Features sind echt mal wieder richtig gut.
Am zweit PC hab ich zum Glück noch was von dem Treiber.
Jetzt wünsche ich mir noch, dass sie endlich eine brauchbare DSR/VSR Funktion einbauen.


----------



## Ralle@ (12. Dezember 2017)

Kleiner Vorgeschmack, da ich das Game gerade spiele

Elex / 1440p / max Settings
Vega 64 / 1750 GPU / 1100 HBM

Crimson Treiber 17.11.4
AVG FPS 72
MIN FPS 61
MAX FPS 85

Adrenalin 17.12.1
AVG FPS 79
MIN FPS 70
MAX FPS 87

Das Game läuft spürbar smoother.
Ich freue mich das AMD was positives bringt.


----------



## yummycandy (12. Dezember 2017)

Ich weiß nicht so recht, ob man den jetzt schon einsetzen sollte...  Hoffen wir mal, daß da kaum Bugs drin sind. 

Btw. Habt ihr den mit DDU installiert oder einfach nur Update?


----------



## Ralle@ (12. Dezember 2017)

Mir ist bis jetzt nichts negatives aufgefallen.
Aber das heißt nichts.


----------



## hugo-03 (12. Dezember 2017)

PT hab ich mit der reg datei angehoben (50% -> 100%), nur der treiber wechsel gab schon plus sind sonst die selben settings wie vorher. dauert test ingame muss natürlich noch gemacht werden. superpostion nicht etwas schlechter (kurze frame drops)
AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. CROSSHAIR VI HERO


----------



## Sharijan (12. Dezember 2017)

Für wie Zukunftssicher haltet ihr die Vega 64? Ich meine, sie hat ja jetzt schon Probleme mit 1440p und 144hz, wie schaut es dann erst in einem Jahr aus? Überlege gerade ob ich meinen Freesync Monitor verkaufe, obwohl ich mit dem Monitor zufrieden bin


----------



## RtZk (12. Dezember 2017)

Sharijan schrieb:


> Für wie Zukunftssicher haltet ihr die Vega 64? Ich meine, sie hat ja jetzt schon Probleme mit 1440p und 144hz, wie schaut es dann erst in einem Jahr aus? Überlege gerade ob ich meinen Freesync Monitor verkaufe, obwohl ich mit dem Monitor zufrieden bin



GPU und Zukunftssicher in einem Satz passt nicht ganz. Wenn du 1440p 144 hz ausnutzen willst, wirst du alle 2 Jahre eine neue CPU und GPU benötigen.


----------



## Venom89 (12. Dezember 2017)

Und ein wenig mit den Reglern umgehen können 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## yummycandy (12. Dezember 2017)

Schafft die ti auf WHQD immer 144Hz? Ich glaub nichtmal die ist schnell genug dafür...


----------



## hugo-03 (12. Dezember 2017)

Sharijan schrieb:


> Für wie Zukunftssicher haltet ihr die Vega 64? Ich meine, sie hat ja jetzt schon Probleme mit 1440p und 144hz, wie schaut es dann erst in einem Jahr aus? Überlege gerade ob ich meinen Freesync Monitor verkaufe, obwohl ich mit dem Monitor zufrieden bin



bf1 mit ultra läuft auf 120~130 FPS bei 1440p (habe hbao+ aus), grundsätzlich würde ich sagen das ab 1080/rx64 man durch aus das eine oder andere jahr noch ziemlich gut zocken kann, man bedenke das cpu einfach in der fertigung sind und man da ja noch mit kleineren nm probleme hat, damit lässt eine gpu mit 10 oder 7 nm noch auf sich warten, die verbesserte fertigung z.B. rx 480 auf rx 580, hat ja auch "nur" paar prozente gebracht, einen großen sprung im 12/14nm bereich kann ich mir nicht vorstellen


----------



## blazethelight (12. Dezember 2017)

Sharijan schrieb:


> Für wie Zukunftssicher haltet ihr die Vega 64? Ich meine, sie hat ja jetzt schon Probleme mit 1440p und 144hz, wie schaut es dann erst in einem Jahr aus? Überlege gerade ob ich meinen Freesync Monitor verkaufe, obwohl ich mit dem Monitor zufrieden bin


An deiner Stelle würde ich mind. ein halbes Jahr warten, bevor du wieder wechselst.

AMD ist dafür bekannt, die Rohleistung in Spielen mit späteren Treiberversionen nach zu reichen.

Vielleicht werden die Entwickler auch selbst darauf kommen, dass Direct X 12 und Vulkan wesentliche Vorteile haben, auch wenn der Aufwand zu Beginn höher ist.

Dann sehe ich für Nvidia keine besseren Aussichten mehr.

Fakt ist und bleibt = Wenn du aktuell dein / e Spiel/e nicht in den Optionen wie gewünscht nutzen kannst, dann wechsle jetzt. Wie es in einem halben Jahr oder 2 Jahren aussieht, kann dir niemand sagen!

Wenn eine Nvidia 1080 TI oder Titan V deine Ansprüche erfüllen könnten, dann versuche es. [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## yummycandy (12. Dezember 2017)

Oh, wo ich das gerade lese. Könnt ihr das nachvollziehen??



> *Energie und viel Geld sparen*
> 
> Für Overwatch reduziere sich laut der Firma in einem typischen Anwendungsszenario der Verbrauch von 290 Watt auf 174 Watt oder in Dota 2 von 253 auf 82 Watt. Das ist nicht nur für Privatanwender interessant, sondern vor allem ein Wettbewerbsvorteil in Asien: Laut AMD sollen größere Internetcafes dort allein durch die Installation der neuen Software ein paar Tausend US-Dollar im Monat sparen können.
> 
> Radeon-Software-Adrenalin-Edition: Grafikkartenzugriff mit Smartphone-App - Golem.de


----------



## Ralle@ (12. Dezember 2017)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Schafft die ti auf WHQD immer 144Hz? Ich glaub nichtmal die ist schnell genug dafür...



Wenn man Details reduziert dann ja, ansonsten nein.


----------



## yummycandy (12. Dezember 2017)

Der Anandtech-Artikel ist ziemlich gut und ausführlich. Gerade bei Vulkan haben sie ne Menge gebastelt und Enhanced Sync für alle GCN GPUs....
AMD Releases Radeon Software Adrenalin Edition: Overlay, App & More for 2017


----------



## xoif (12. Dezember 2017)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Kleiner Vorgeschmack, da ich das Game gerade spiele
> 
> Elex / 1440p / max Settings
> Vega 64 / 1750 GPU / 1100 HBM
> ...



Also in Superposition 4k hat sich bei mir leistungsmäßig nichts getan. Aber bei Superposition ändert sich auch nix, wenn ich den Ram von 945 auf 1000Mhz übertakte... Generell ist mir aber aufgefallen dass der Treiber deutlich stabiler läuft (auch Fenster resizen funktioniert jetzt endlich). Außerdem ist die App zum Überwachen der Werte echt großartig.


----------



## Llares (13. Dezember 2017)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Oh, wo ich das gerade lese. Könnt ihr das nachvollziehen??



Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, arbeitet Chill jetzt mit einer Blacklist statt einer Whitelist, so dass erst einmal alle Spiele unterstützt werden. Dadurch wird, bei Aktivierung der Funktion, der Energieverbrauch zurück gefahren.


----------



## hugo-03 (13. Dezember 2017)

hat jemand den neuen chiller getestet ? ich werde erstmal noch etwas mein OC testen und wenn der ohne probleme läuft, will ich dann die gegen probe machen mit chiller.


----------



## xoif (13. Dezember 2017)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> hat jemand den neuen chiller getestet ? ich werde erstmal noch etwas mein OC testen und wenn der ohne probleme läuft, will ich dann die gegen probe machen mit chiller.



Ich hab nen 60Hz Freesync Monitor und hatte das Chill Feature meist auf 70fps weil die FPS Werte mit Chill nicht konstant bei 60FPS waren. Auch bei unaufwendigen Games wie League of Legends hatte ich mit dem Frame Limiter teilweise drops auf 40Fps. Seit dem Update sind es konstent 60FPS bei ca. 23 Watt Leistungsaufnahme in League of Legends. Da das jetzt so stabil ist werde ich den Zielwert die Tage denke ich auf 60FPS absenken.


----------



## hugo-03 (13. Dezember 2017)

dann kann ja wohl Ek-Block ihre aktuelle Produktion einstellen 
AMD Radeon RX Vega: Referenzdesigns verschwinden vom Markt


----------



## hugo-03 (13. Dezember 2017)

bisher hat mich der chill modus nicht sehr überzeugt, automatisch eingestellt war 70fps min und 144fps max, auf 70 fps runter ging tadellos aber mit chill geht die es nur bis 100 fps, chill aus und sofort 120 fps in BF1. Rainbow six ähnliches Bild, eine Erhöhung der max fps auf 200 lässt die FPS bis 150 steigen.

das ab und zu schalten der FPS an sich verlief ziemlich gut.
eure Erfahrungen ?


----------



## MfDoom (14. Dezember 2017)

In spielen bei denen du max fps brauchst gehört das auch ausgeschaltet. Es ist grossartig bei singleplayer games zum strom sparen. Ist leider schlecht in tests darzustellen weil die immer verbrauch und gleichzeitig max fps testen


----------



## Zwock7420 (14. Dezember 2017)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> dann kann ja wohl Ek-Block ihre aktuelle Produktion einstellen
> AMD Radeon RX Vega: Referenzdesigns verschwinden vom Markt



Nicht unbedingt... vielleicht passen die Referenzblocks auf die MSI Air Boost...

MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost bebildert [Update]


----------



## yummycandy (14. Dezember 2017)

XFX hat doch auch ne Karte, die vom Referenzdesign abgeleitet ist.

Was sagt ihr zu den Gerüchten zu den neuen APUs? Anscheinend gibts bald VEGA in jeder Geschmacksrichtung.


----------



## yummycandy (14. Dezember 2017)

Doppelpost, sry


----------



## EyRaptor (14. Dezember 2017)

Die Powercolor Red Devil nutzt doch auch so ziemlich das Referenz pcb oder etwa nicht?
Ist schließlich ein ziemlich gutes Design.


----------



## Don_Dan (14. Dezember 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Zur Zeit findet wieder der jährliche HWBOT Country Cup statt. Unter anderem muss in Stage 5 der 3DMark 11 (Performance) gebencht werden. Deutschland fehlen eine Woche vor Schluss noch ein Ergebnis mit einer Vega 64 und einer Fury (X). Findet sich hier jemand, der uns mit einem Ergebnis aushelfen und es bei HWBOT hochladen kann? Wichtig ist, dass eure CPU auch von AMD sein muss, also am besten Ryzen oder Threadripper. Grundsätzlich geht aber jede AMD-CPU.
Wer uns unterstützen möchte, schaut am besten mal in diesem Thread bei HardwareLUXX vorbei. Im ersten Post sind dort die wichtigsten Regeln genannt.

Ihr benötigt die aktuellste Version des 3DMarks, einen Validierungslink zu eurem Ergebnis bei FM und einen Screenshot mit eurem Ergebnis mit 4 Fenstern CPU-Z (CPU, Memory, Mainboard, SPD) und 1 GPU-Z Fenster. Wichtig sind auch dort die aktuellen Versionen. Außedem braucht ihr noch ein Bild eures Setups.
Wie das dann aussehen sollte, könnt ihr am Ergebnis von 1whiteshark1 mit der Vega 56 sehen. Besitzer einer Vega 56 dürfen auch gerne versuchen, dieses Ergebnis zu schlagen. 

Danke schon mal für eure Unterstützung!


----------



## Zwock7420 (14. Dezember 2017)

Ich denke mit ner 8350 die meine 64er befeuert fall ich da sowieso schonmal raus


----------



## Rallyesport (14. Dezember 2017)

Ich könnte euch da aushelfen, aber hab momentan noch nen problem mit dem neust Treiber. 
mein FreeSync geht nicht mehr richtig, beim Windmill Test ruckelt das Bild wie Sch**** und die FPS springen wild zwischen 30 und 70 hin und her.
Grad gescgaut was ihr da bei eurem Wettbewerb da wollt, ich verstehe nur Bahnhof


----------



## blazethelight (15. Dezember 2017)

Leider habe ich nur eine Intel CPU. Das Motto ist aber unbedingt AMD CPU Setup?


----------



## reddevil66693 (15. Dezember 2017)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Zur Zeit findet wieder der jährliche HWBOT Country Cup statt. Unter anderem muss in Stage 5 der 3DMark 11 (Performance) gebencht werden. Deutschland fehlen eine Woche vor Schluss noch ein Ergebnis mit einer Vega 64 und einer Fury (X). Findet sich hier jemand, der uns mit einem Ergebnis aushelfen und es bei HWBOT hochladen kann? Wichtig ist, dass eure CPU auch von AMD sein muss, also am besten Ryzen oder Threadripper. Grundsätzlich geht aber jede AMD-CPU.
> Wer uns unterstützen möchte, schaut am besten mal in diesem Thread bei HardwareLUXX vorbei. Im ersten Post sind dort die wichtigsten Regeln genannt.
> ...



was zahlst?


----------



## Rallyesport (15. Dezember 2017)

Der neue Treiber funktioniert keinen Stratz, wenn Hardwarebeschleunigung von nöten ist hängt sich die Karte auf und hat ab da 100% GPU Auslastung und taktet nicht mehr herunter, ohne das es irgend ein Bild zum anzeigen gibt.  
Mysteriös mysteriös


----------



## MfDoom (15. Dezember 2017)

Deine probleme könnten eine andere ursache haben, bei mir läuft der neue treiber sehr sauber und stabiler als vorher.


----------



## Rallyesport (15. Dezember 2017)

Hatte die Karte aber seit dem letzten Treiber gut unter Kontrolle es liefen meine eingestellten Werte sehr gut und annähernd stabil. Nur selten das sie sich zurückgesetzt haben und dann ohne Absturz. 
Jetzt läuft es ungefähr wieder so stabil wie beim Vorvorgängertreiber. 
Hab jetzt mal über den DDU alles deinstalliert und wieder neu installiert, vll läufts ja jetzt besser.


----------



## L0ki_GER (15. Dezember 2017)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Der neue Treiber funktioniert keinen Stratz, wenn Hardwarebeschleunigung von nöten ist hängt sich die Karte auf und hat ab da 100% GPU Auslastung und taktet nicht mehr herunter, ohne das es irgend ein Bild zum anzeigen gibt.
> Mysteriös mysteriös




Den gleichen Spaß hab ich leider auch, bei mir hat das deinstallieren mit DDU und sauber neu installieren leider nichts gebracht... keine Ahnung was das jetzt schon wieder ist


----------



## hugo-03 (15. Dezember 2017)

pcgh wird wohl die tage folgen, hier schon CB Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 56 Nitro+ im Test - ComputerBase


----------



## Don_Dan (15. Dezember 2017)

Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Ich denke mit ner 8350 die meine 64er befeuert fall ich da sowieso schonmal raus



Der 8350 könnte eventuell etwas zu langsam sein. 



Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ich könnte euch da aushelfen, aber hab momentan noch nen problem mit dem neust Treiber.
> mein FreeSync geht nicht mehr richtig, beim Windmill Test ruckelt das Bild wie Sch**** und die FPS springen wild zwischen 30 und 70 hin und her.
> Grad gescgaut was ihr da bei eurem Wettbewerb da wollt, ich verstehe nur Bahnhof



Falls du die Probleme mit dem Treiber in den Griff bekommst, kannst du mir ja mal eine PN schicken. 



blazethelight schrieb:


> Leider habe ich nur eine Intel CPU. Das Motto ist aber unbedingt AMD CPU Setup?



Ja, es muss ein AMD-Prozessor verwendet werden.



reddevil66693 schrieb:


> was zahlst?



Ich zahle gar nix, aber du kannst Ruhm und Ehre gewinnen.


----------



## EyRaptor (16. Dezember 2017)

Ein FX 6100 und ne Nano nutzt da auch nichts, oder?


----------



## hugo-03 (17. Dezember 2017)

so ich habe mal chill bei world  of warships angemacht mit min target 60 fps und max 144 fps gelassen, springt immer von 60 bis 90 fps hin und her, max verbraucht ohne chill 610 Watt, mit chill 412 Watt (Steckdosenmesser, also direkter verbrauch ca 375 Watt)


----------



## reddevil66693 (17. Dezember 2017)

Interessant Chill kann also die Effizienz Brücke schmälern aber auch nur bei bestimmten Games bei Schooter haut das nicht hin.


----------



## Cleriker (17. Dezember 2017)

Wie kommst du darauf? Klar funktioniert das auch dabei, nur wollen das die meisten Spieler nicht. Ich hab selbst CS:GO schon mit Vsync 60fps und war dennoch nicht so viel schlechter. Wenn man aber 300 fps haben möchte, dann ist da nicht mehr viel zum sparen übrig.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## reddevil66693 (17. Dezember 2017)

Hatte es mal mit Doom probiert und man spürte es wie die Fps raufsprangen in ner art inputlag und in solchenen spielen will ich natürlich keine verzögerungen, das war aber als Chill noch neu war vielleicht klappts jetzt ja besser mal probieren. Aber bei meinem 1440p 60 HZ Monitor habe ich nen framecap bei 70 fps wenn ich da einstelle das er auf 30 runtergehen soll bei nichtbewegen merkt man das auf jedenfall bei der ersten bewegung.


----------



## hugo-03 (17. Dezember 2017)

liegt wohl daran das in einen spiel 30fps schon als rucklig wahrgenommen wird, min 45fps sollte es nicht mehr auffallen


----------



## reddevil66693 (17. Dezember 2017)

Weis nicht, bei meinem empfinden ist es erst ab 60 smooth bei nem Shotter drunter unspielbar. Andere Games okay geht aber muss nicht sein. War ja der Grund für mich auf Pc zu wechseln damals 60 fps wo und wann ich will.


----------



## Rallyesport (17. Dezember 2017)

Hallo ich nal wieder  
So ich hab jetzt wochenlang rumprobiert aber bekomme einfach nichts stabiles hin. 
Zuallererst ich bin ein DAU...  
Wenn ich die Vega auf der Standard/Ausgewogen Stellung stehen lasse funktioniert sie, taktet nicht sonderlich hoch und geht irgendwann ins Temperaturlimit. Das Problem der Lüfter ist im Treiber auf 2400 Umdrehungen festgesetzt, was zu wenig ist. An meiner Gehäusebelüftung ist auch nichts mehr zu optimieren, dann müsste ich mir Turbinen einbauen.
Also bleibt mir nur der Weg über die manuelle Eingabe. Da hab ich aber dauerhaft Treiberabstürze, komplette PC freezes, Neustarts und alles was dazu gehört. Manchmal setzt ich aber auch nur der Treiber wieder zurück. Ob ich HBCC an oder aus habe ist egal, da ändert sich nichts. 
Werte mit denen ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe, die beiden Taktwerte einen bei um die 1650MHz und den 2. dann genau 100MHz darunter, beim 1. Wert 1130mV und den 2. auf 1050mV, "Speicherspannung" 1050mV. Speicher auf 985MHz. Powertarget auf +50%
Wenn ich das powertarget auf 0 lasse gibt es instant freezes wenn ich einen Benchmark zum Stabilitätstest nutzen möchte. 
Die Lüfter muss ich auf 2925 Umdrehungen stellen um unter 85° zu bleiben. 
Des weiteren muss ich beim ersten Wert bald an die 1700MHz gehen damit unter realen Bedingungen die Graka mal auf 1600MHz boostet. Das bekomme ich dann aber nichtmehr richtig stabil hin. 

Also kurz zusammengefasst, möchte ich die Karte stabil oder annähernd stabil betreiben, muss ich das Powertarget anheben. In der Standardeinstellung erreicht die Karte ihre Taktraten nicht und läuft zu heiß, läuft aber stabil. Beides ist momenten keine Option für den Betrieb meines rechners. 
Was ich möchte, maximale Taktraten und Geschwindigkeit bei größt möglicher Stabilität! Lautstärke ist erstmal egal, da hab ich noch etwas Luft nach oben. 

Ich denke hier gibt es Leute mit wesentlich mehr Erfahrung, hat hier schon jemand den Sweetspot der Karte ermittelt? 

Die Karte Läuft mit dem Stock Referenzkühler, dieser wird von mir nicht ersetzt, zumindest nicht so lange die Karte Garantie hat. 
Ich würd mich deshalb für die Werte interessieren die mit dem Stockkühler erreicht werden, mir geht es nicht um die letzten 5 FPS aber ich möchte schon gern ne gute Leistung bei angemessenem Verbrauch und Stabilität  
Ich weiß nicht mehr wo ich da weiter machen soll um auf einen grünen Zweig zu kommen.

Achso es macht eigentlich keinen Unterschied ob ich die KArte auf BIOS 1 oder Powersafebios 2 betreibe, momentan steht sie auf dem Powersafebios.


----------



## hugo-03 (17. Dezember 2017)

mach erst mal das andere bios an, wegen der leistung, weil das PT weniger ist


----------



## Rallyesport (17. Dezember 2017)

Achso ich dachte da ändert sich nicht so viel als dass das andere BIOS nötig wäre. 
Na dann switsche ich natürlich wieder um


----------



## MfDoom (17. Dezember 2017)

überlege dir einen morpheus drauf zus chnallen.  Ich glaube 1650 Mhz ist mit dem Referenzkühler ein wenig viel verlangt.


----------



## Rallyesport (17. Dezember 2017)

Ich geb mich auch mit weniger zufrieden, wenn sie diese denn stabil hält. Deswegen frage ich ja ob mir jemand sinnvolle und gangbare Werte sagen kann  
Bin auch mit 1600 Mhz oder 1575Mhz zufrieden, wenn sie dann endlich gut und stabil zu betreiben ist


----------



## ATIR290 (17. Dezember 2017)

Welche Karte hast Du exakt bitte,  RX Vega 64 Air umgebaut ?


----------



## Rallyesport (17. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab ne RX Vega 64 im Referenzdesign, die einfache schwarze ohne schnick schnack


----------



## Ralle@ (17. Dezember 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> überlege dir einen morpheus drauf zus chnallen.  Ich glaube 1650 Mhz ist mit dem Referenzkühler ein wenig viel verlangt.



Zu viel ist relativ.
Fürs Gehör definitiv zu viel, denn der Lüfter dreht dann ordentlich auf.


----------



## Rallyesport (17. Dezember 2017)

Wie gesagt die KArte Boostet ja nichtmal auf die 1650Mhz real kommt sie nur auf 1600Mhz. 
Wie gesagt mich interessieren eigentlich nur brauchbare Werte, möchte hier keine overclocking Rekorde brechen, ich will eigentlich nur zocken.


----------



## Ralle@ (17. Dezember 2017)

Dann musst du den Lüfter höher drehen lassen und oder undervolten.
Die Referenz Karten hängen alle im Temperatur Limit, da sieht es mit OC nicht so gut aus, außer du stellst den Lüfter auf 3000 RPM. Dann empfehle ich aber einen ordentlichen Gehörschutz.
Wenn du aber wie du selber schreibst "nur" zocken willst, lass sie doch auf 1600 laufen, blende keinen Afterburner ein und zock einfach


----------



## Rallyesport (17. Dezember 2017)

Ich lese die Temperatur aus, selbst bei 72° gehts nicht höher mit dem Takt, ich kann den Lüfter auch mit 4000 Umdrehungen laufen lassen, aber das ändert nichts am Taktverhalten. Mit den Standardeinstellungen geht der Takt maximal bis 1450 Mhz...

Was ist eig die Standardspannung der Vega 64? die 1200mV sind das ja nicht? 1115mV so rum?

Nochwas, ich habe bemerkt das mein Freesync nicht mehr funktioniert.
Bei der Windmill Demo hab ich extremes ruckeln, die Bildrate ist nicht stabil wechselt innerhalb von Sekundenbruchteilen von um die 30 auf über 70 Herz hoch und runter. 
Hab den Treiber wieder neu installiert nachdem ich ihn mit dem DDU gelöscht hatte. Keine Besserung.


----------



## Rallyesport (17. Dezember 2017)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Dann musst du den Lüfter höher drehen lassen und oder undervolten.
> Die Referenz Karten hängen alle im Temperatur Limit, da sieht es mit OC nicht so gut aus, außer du stellst den Lüfter auf 3000 RPM. Dann empfehle ich aber einen ordentlichen Gehörschutz.
> Wenn du aber wie du selber schreibst "nur" zocken willst, lass sie doch auf 1600 laufen, blende keinen Afterburner ein und zock einfach



Das würde ich ja gerne, aber um den Lüfter manuell höher zu drehen muss ich die Karte ja selbst konfigurieren, deshalb frage ich ja extra hier nach idiotensicheren Werten...
Sobald ich den Regler auf Benutzerdefiniert schiebe hab ich mit Problemen zu kämpfen dann läuft das ganze nicht mehr rund.


----------



## Ralle@ (17. Dezember 2017)

1600 auf der GPU ist eigentlich "idiotensicher"
Was läuft bei dir denn dann nicht mehr so wie es sein soll? Wenn ich im Treiber da was ändere, läuft alles so wie gehabt.


----------



## Rallyesport (17. Dezember 2017)

Also ich stelle die Werte X ein und benutze dann zum Stabilitätstest 3D Mark11, das quitiert der PC in 80% der Fälle mit einem sofortigen Absturz sobald der 3D Mark anfängt zu laden, dies jedoch nicht wenn die Grafikkarte auf Standardeinstellungen läuft. 
Jetzt kommt ja noch dazu das ich extrem schwankende Frametimes habe, ich hab mich gewundert das Freesync nicht geht, es ist aber im Treiber sowie am Monitor angeschaltet, bei der Windmilldemo werden ja die momentanen FPS angezeigt diese springen wie wild zwischen um die 30 und über 70 herum. Ich gehe von irgend einem Problem im Treiber aus, habe ihn aber jetzt schon zwei mal neu installiert und keine Besserung erreicht. 
Die ganze Geschichte läuft bei mir wie ein Sack Nüsse und das ist echt schade.


----------



## Llares (18. Dezember 2017)

War das nicht so, dass die Werte die unter "Benutzerdefiniert" automatisch eingestellt werden, höher sind als die Werte, die unter "Standard" anliegen? Wenn ja, könnte entweder dein Netzteil schwächeln oder dein Speicher ist ********. Mal in einen anderen Rechner eingebaut und getestet?


----------



## Rallyesport (18. Dezember 2017)

Hmm ich habe nur nen Rechner der ein schwächeres Netzteil hat, aber normal sollte meins ausreichen, ansonsten müsste ich mir nen Kraftwerk einbauen. 
Die Werte die unter benutzerdefinert voreingestellt werden sind höher als die bei den Standardwerten, deswegen frage ich ja hier nach brauchbaren Werten  Hab nur noch keine gesagt bekommen^^


----------



## Llares (18. Dezember 2017)

Ups, deine Sig ignoriert. Das Netzteil sollte wohl reichen, ja  Ich habe nur eine Vega 56, daher kann ich dir keine Erfahrungswerte nennen, aber schau doch erstmal, welche Werte in HWInfo angezeigt werden, wenn du die Karte im Standardprofil auslastet. Alternativ probier mal die Werte 1630@1,20V und 1530@1,15V. Memcore auf 1,20V und Memclock auf Standard lassen. Das sollte stabil laufen, die Karte aber ins Temperaturlimit rennen lassen. Von da aus könntest du dich dann nach unten tasten.


----------



## Pistole_Pete (19. Dezember 2017)

Dei meiner vega 64 und 700w Netzteil hatte ich bei oc auch sofort Abstürze. Half nur uv und takt bissal eunter setzten. Glaub ich hatte 1050 mv beim core, um 2% takt runter, aber pt trotzdem +50. Dann neues 850w Netzteil (glaube ich) gekauft und seit dem läuft alles. Laut treiber zieht meine im bench max 330 w und laut wattzähler an der steckdose waren es irgendwas im 700 w bereich.


----------



## reddevil66693 (19. Dezember 2017)

Das mussn schrottnetzteil gewesen sein.


----------



## Rallyesport (19. Dezember 2017)

Momentan lasse ich sie so laufen das scheint stabil zu sein auf den ersten Blick. 
Passiert dir das auch ab und an das sich nach Neustart des PC ohne ersichtlichen Grund die Werte wieder auf Standard stehen? 
Jetzt im moment hat es schon bestimmt 10 Starts überstanden ohne sich zurück zu stellen, toi toi toi...


----------



## Zerosix-06 (19. Dezember 2017)

da muss ich reddevil zustimmen mit dem (Schrott)Netzteil, ich habe selber auch keinerlei Probleme mit 600W Netzteil, selbst als ich testweise die V56 mit V64-LC Bios bis auf ~1720MHz  Boostclock und einer Stromaufnahme laut GPUZ von ~360W getrieben hatte, aus der Dose wurde bei diesem 3DMark / Superposition Test ~610-620W gezogen was mein Netzteil problemlos mitgemacht hat.

Danach habe ich aber aus angst um das Netzteil nicht weiter versucht die Karte weiter zu treiben  könnte also sein dass ggf mit Registry Mod,... noch ein paar MHz mehr gegangen wären aber das dann natürlich mit absurdem Stromverbrauch der mal beim Benchmark OK ist, aber nicht im Dauereinsatz.


----------



## reddevil66693 (19. Dezember 2017)

Ne 56 hat bei mir an nem qualitätsnetzteil alles mitgemacht ergo 5oo watt qualinetzteil genug bei der 64. Diese astronomischen empfehlungen immer. Pascal karten kannst quasi mit nem 350 watt netzteil befeuern ohne probleme mit starkem UV so 0,85 sogar noch weniger.


----------



## Duvar (19. Dezember 2017)

Also optimiert verbraucht mein Rechner beim zocken @ 4K, was ja die GPU richtig auslastet je nach Profil 279W (kompletter Rechner mit allem drum und dran)
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...80-ti-verbrauchsmessungen-47.html#post8983373
Wenn mans drauf anlegt, kann man den kompletten Verbrauch auch auf 250W senken, dazu müsste man bei der GPU 0.8V max nutzen und bei der CPU halt auf 3GHz runter.


----------



## reddevil66693 (19. Dezember 2017)

Da hast halt auch schon Leistungseinbussen aber nur zum OC Standarttakt geht sich vlt aus.


----------



## Pistole_Pete (19. Dezember 2017)

Mein "srrottnetzteil" war ein 5 jahre altes 700 Watt Fortron Aurum Non-Modular 80+ Gold


----------



## reddevil66693 (19. Dezember 2017)

Meins Be Quiet straight bla bla 400 watt gold 80 kp


----------



## Pistole_Pete (19. Dezember 2017)

Bei gemessenen ü 700 w (glaub ende der 700er war es so 770-790) ist es auch mal verständlich das ein 700 w netzteil nicht mehr mag.


----------



## Duvar (19. Dezember 2017)

reddevil66693 schrieb:


> Da hast halt auch schon Leistungseinbussen aber nur zum OC Standarttakt geht sich vlt aus.



Genauso schnell wie @ stock, also raus aus dem Karton und einbauen, keine Leistung verloren, nur deutlich den Verbrauch/Hitze/Lautstärke gesenkt.
Per OC könnte ich noch 10% FPS rausquetschen, nur das würde allein bei der CPU rund 150-170W mehr verbrauchen.


----------



## reddevil66693 (19. Dezember 2017)

Ja gleich mal probieren morgen wenn meine 1070ti kommt bin auch fan des UV+(OC), Standardspannung ist bei JEDER Karte zu hoch macht aus herstellersicht auch sinn.


----------



## Noy (19. Dezember 2017)

Ihr redet immer von Steckdosen Leistung..
Es kann schon sein, dass auch ein 700W Netzteil nicht reicht, wenn es nicht schnell genug ausregelt und die Peaklast nicht abkann...


----------



## Ralle@ (19. Dezember 2017)

reddevil66693 schrieb:


> Ne 56 hat bei mir an nem qualitätsnetzteil alles mitgemacht ergo 5oo watt qualinetzteil genug bei der 64. Diese astronomischen empfehlungen immer. Pascal karten kannst quasi mit nem 350 watt netzteil befeuern ohne probleme mit starkem UV so 0,85 sogar noch weniger.



Schreib doch bitte nicht immer so viel Müll.
Ein 350W NT geht bei einer 1080 auf kurz oder lang in die Knie, da zieht die Karte auch mit Undervolting noch zu viel. Ein gutes 400W NT reicht da, sofern man die CPU nicht übertrieben hochtreibt. Und zum anderen kannst nicht unter 0,85V gehen. Das wird nicht übernommen 
Und zu guter letzt, das hier ist der Vega Laberthread, hier kannst dich austauschen wenn du Besitzer einer Vega Karte bist, oder Fragen dazu hast.


----------



## Pistole_Pete (19. Dezember 2017)

Ich weis auch das die Steckdosenleistung nicht der genaue wert ist. Hab von 10% abzug zum korrekten wert gelesen. Aber es ist ein ansatz. Ausgelesen von amd wird über 330 watt im bench. Bei mir ist alles überraktet. Da kann es auch sein das dann ned genug saft kommt oder einfach auf der rail der saft aus geht, auch wenn die max Leistung vom Netzteil noch ned erreicht ist.


----------



## hugo-03 (19. Dezember 2017)

Pistole_Pete schrieb:


> Ich weis auch das die Steckdosenleistung nicht der genaue wert ist. Hab von 10% abzug zum korrekten wert gelesen. Aber es ist ein ansatz. Ausgelesen von amd wird über 330 watt im bench. Bei mir ist alles überraktet. Da kann es auch sein das dann ned genug saft kommt oder einfach auf der rail der saft aus geht, auch wenn die max Leistung vom Netzteil noch ned erreicht ist.



ja du hast ja netzteil verlust beim wandeln dafür stehen ja auch die gold+ sachen 80 PLUS – Wikipedia


----------



## hugo-03 (20. Dezember 2017)

Radeon Software Adrenalin Edition 17.12.2 Release Notes


----------



## drstoecker (21. Dezember 2017)

Zwar kein Vorteil im Game/Benchmark aber immerhin

AMDs Radeon RX Vega zieht Nvidias Titan V im Monero-Mining davon


----------



## R47 (21. Dezember 2017)

Weiß man eigentlich worin sich die einzelnen Bios-Versionen der Liquid unterscheiden?

016.001.001.000.008708
016.001.001.000.008709
016.001.001.000.008733
016.001.001.000.008734
​016.001.001.000.008774


----------



## Gurdi (21. Dezember 2017)

Meine güte, die Vegas sind ja aktuell überhaupt nicht mehr Verfügbar. Wohl dem der sich zügig eine Referenz geordert hatte nach Relase.
Da hat sich AMD aber ordentlich das Weihnachtsgeschäft versaut.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (21. Dezember 2017)

hat einer von euch zufällig Lust zu testen wieviel FpS ne Vega im Witcher 3 bei Medium Details schafft?

(einmal Novigrad und einmal irgendwo außerhalb ... gern auch 720p)

mich interessiert vor alem das CPU Limit


----------



## Zerosix-06 (21. Dezember 2017)

Hi RawMango, 

ich kann dir gerne meine Zahlen geben... aber bei Medium Details limitiert bei mir die CPU, vor allem in 720P! Mit dem i7-950@3,8GHz kommt da nicht mehr so viel bei rum  Die Vega könnte wohl ein paar FPS mehr
folgende "Messungen" habe ich gemacht:

Landschaft:
WQHD Höchste Details: ~65-70FPS
WQHD Mittel Details: 90-100FPS
720P Mittel: 105-110 FPS --> CPU Limit, Graka im ~45-50% Auslastung

Novi:
WQHD Höchste Details: ~50FPS teilweise CPU Limit, GraKa 90%-99%
WQHD Mittel Details: 60FPS oder mehr --> CPU Limit, GPU ~45-50%
720P Mittel: 60FPS oder mehr --> CPU Limit, GPU ~45-50%

es handelt sich hierbei um ne Vega 56 Wakü, Max Boost ~1670MHz, HBM 1000MHz
Theoretisch würde noch ein wenig mehr gehen beim Clock und HBM, sind aber meine normalen Game Settings wie ich spiele


----------



## Schnoopy12345 (21. Dezember 2017)

R47 schrieb:


> Weiß man eigentlich worin sich die einzelnen Bios-Versionen der Liquid unterscheiden?
> 
> 016.001.001.000.008708
> 016.001.001.000.008709
> ...



Ich habe ne Sapphire Vega 56, wo bekomme ich eigentlich die BIOSe her? Ich habe schonmal gesucht, aber bin nicht wirklich fündig geworden. Gibt es da ne offizielle Downloadseite?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (21. Dezember 2017)

Danke!

mir gehts gerade um das CPU Limit, da ich gern mit möglichst hohen FpS spielen will  ... sollte ich vllt mit dazu schreiben


----------



## Zerosix-06 (21. Dezember 2017)

Schnoopy12345 schrieb:


> Ich habe ne Sapphire Vega 56, wo bekomme ich eigentlich die BIOSe her? Ich habe schonmal gesucht, aber bin nicht wirklich fündig geworden.



Ich verweise mal auf den Beitrag von Gurdi:
Vega 56, 1080 GTX Build UV & OC. "How to Guide"
darin folgender Link: VGA Bios Collection: AMD RX Vega 64 8176 MB | TechPowerUp


----------



## Gurdi (21. Dezember 2017)

Schnoopy12345 schrieb:


> Ich habe ne Sapphire Vega 56, wo bekomme ich eigentlich die BIOSe her? Ich habe schonmal gesucht, aber bin nicht wirklich fündig geworden. Gibt es da ne offizielle Downloadseite?



VGA Bios Collection | TechPowerUp


----------



## Schnoopy12345 (21. Dezember 2017)

Danke @all! Gibt bei mir 3 BIOSe, sagt das Flash Tool auch welche aktuell drauf ist? Ich vermute Mal dass neueste sollte genutzt werden oder gibt es mehr zu beachten?


----------



## Gurdi (21. Dezember 2017)

Schnoopy12345 schrieb:


> Danke @all! Gibt bei mir 3 BIOSe, sagt das Flash Tool auch welche aktuell drauf ist? Ich vermute Mal dass neueste sollte genutzt werden oder gibt es mehr zu beachten?



Was genau hast du denn vor?


----------



## Schnoopy12345 (21. Dezember 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was genau hast du denn vor?



Neueres Flashen? Wurden doch bestimmt paar Bugs behoben.


----------



## drstoecker (21. Dezember 2017)

Zerosix-06 schrieb:


> Hi RawMango,
> 
> ich kann dir gerne meine Zahlen geben... aber bei Medium Details limitiert bei mir die CPU, vor allem in 720P! Mit dem i7-950@3,8GHz kommt da nicht mehr so viel bei rum  Die Vega könnte wohl ein paar FPS mehr
> folgende "Messungen" habe ich gemacht:
> ...



mit einem e5649 o. X5650 wärst du richtig gut unterwegs, und das für rund 20/30€! Dein i7 zieht nix mehr vom Teller!


----------



## Zerosix-06 (21. Dezember 2017)

drstoecker schrieb:


> mit einem e5649 o. X5650 wärst du richtig gut unterwegs, und das für rund 20/30€! Dein i7 zieht nix mehr vom Teller!



das weiss ich selber  aber vor der Vega56 hat der noch sehr gut gereicht und da es dieses Jahr die Graka und noch ein paar andere Annehmlichkeiten gab, gibt es nächstes Jahr einen netten Ryzen 2 mit 8Cores. 
So lange kann ich noch warten... Ich habe mich bewusst für diese Priorität / Reihenfolge entschieden auch mit den Nachteilen selten, wirklich selten mal im CPU limit zu sein.
Denn ich spiele zu 99% singleplayer, und das auf einem WQHD 75Hz Monitor, und da macht der i7-950@3,8 doch noch recht gut mit der hat ja auch 8Threads, es gibt bei mir eigentlich kein Spiel in der playlist, welches aktuell in High/Ultra Graphic preset CPU limitiert wäre, entweder hänge ich eh im 75FPS limit oder die GPU Limitiert im Bereich 60-75FPS (wenn ich weniger erreiche drehe ich Details runter)

Zusätzlich werden beide von dir erwähnten Server-CPU's nicht von meinem Board unterstützt, ob dann mein RAM (non-ECC) noch tun würde weiss ich auch nicht --> es bleibt nicht bei 20-30 € für ein Sideupgrade sondern geht eher in die hunderte € wenn ich deinem Vorschlag folgen würde.

Aber das ganze hat eigentlich wenig im Vega Thread zu suchen


----------



## Gurdi (21. Dezember 2017)

Schnoopy12345 schrieb:


> Neueres Flashen? Wurden doch bestimmt paar Bugs behoben.



Das kannst du dir sparen, dann bringt überhaupt nichts.


----------



## Schnoopy12345 (21. Dezember 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das kannst du dir sparen, dann bringt überhaupt nichts.



OK. Das war die Frage.


----------



## drstoecker (22. Dezember 2017)

Zerosix-06 schrieb:


> das weiss ich selber  aber vor der Vega56 hat der noch sehr gut gereicht und da es dieses Jahr die Graka und noch ein paar andere Annehmlichkeiten gab, gibt es nächstes Jahr einen netten Ryzen 2 mit 8Cores.
> So lange kann ich noch warten... Ich habe mich bewusst für diese Priorität / Reihenfolge entschieden auch mit den Nachteilen selten, wirklich selten mal im CPU limit zu sein.
> Denn ich spiele zu 99% singleplayer, und das auf einem WQHD 75Hz Monitor, und da macht der i7-950@3,8 doch noch recht gut mit der hat ja auch 8Threads, es gibt bei mir eigentlich kein Spiel in der playlist, welches aktuell in High/Ultra Graphic preset CPU limitiert wäre, entweder hänge ich eh im 75FPS limit oder die GPU Limitiert im Bereich 60-75FPS (wenn ich weniger erreiche drehe ich Details runter)
> 
> ...



Stimmt aber sollte nur gut gemeint sein. Sag mir grad noch welches Board du nutzt?


----------



## Lighting-Designer (22. Dezember 2017)

Ich versuche seit einiger Zeit UV bei meiner Sapphire V64 LCE. Aber jede Änderung der Spannungen im Wattmann führen in jeglichen Benchmarks zum Freeze (Firestrike) oder Absturz (Superposition, Timespy). Hat jemand ne Idee woran das liegen kann?  

System bei Sysprofile:  sysProfile: ID: 84531 - Kabelkasper


----------



## yummycandy (22. Dezember 2017)

Zum Beispiel könnte die GPU schon am unteren Limit arbeiten, also würde mehr UV nicht gehen.


----------



## King_Kolrabi (22. Dezember 2017)

@ yummycandy
Das kann eigentlich nicht sein.
Bei der Treiberverion 17.11.4 war die Spannung im P7 noch auf 1200 mVolt (Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere - können auch 1150 gewesen sein...) festgelegt.
Seit 17.12.2 sind 1250 mVolt eingestellt und ich kann nicht ohne Abstürze auf 1200 zurückgehen.
Auf Anhieb fällt mir da nix Logisches ein...


----------



## Gurdi (23. Dezember 2017)

Der neue Treiber erweist sich als problematisch.
Ich würde etwas abwarten bis dass ein oder andere Update erfolgte, aktuell ist es recht schwer stabile Werte zu finden.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (23. Dezember 2017)

Bis zum 17.11.3 lief meine unter Volllast bei ~1080mV. Jetzt braucht die auf einmal ~1180mV? 
Bei UV hat meine bis jetzt immer, mit nem Freeze oder Absturz, den Dienst verweigert.
Könnte vielleicht ein neueres BIOS helfen? Erlischt die Garantie wenn ich das BIOS aktualisiere?


----------



## Chinaquads (23. Dezember 2017)

Hat AMD nicht mit dem Treiber irgendwelche shader freigeschaltet ? Kann sein,das die GPU jetzt mehr Power benötigt.

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hugo-03 (23. Dezember 2017)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Der neue Treiber erweist sich als problematisch.
> Ich würde etwas abwarten bis dass ein oder andere Update erfolgte, aktuell ist es recht schwer stabile Werte zu finden.



Wo gibt es denn Probleme?


----------



## JanJake (24. Dezember 2017)

Ist bekannt, ob die Vega Karten in den nächsten 3 Monaten endlich mal flächendeckend verfügbar sind? Weil 400€+ für eine Vega 56 bin ich nicht bereit zu zahlen!

Will mir Ende März eine Karte kaufen, weil ich dann endlich das Geld zusammen habe und schwanke zwischen 1070/1070Ti/1080 und eben der Vega 56. 

Favorit ganz klar die Vega 56, alleine schon wegen dem Treiber und ich weiß wie dort alles läuft und der aktuelle mich echt überzeugt hat. Endlich geht mal wer auf die Nutzer ein. 

Nächste Frage, nutze Eyefinity und das ist für mich inzwischen ein Must-Have beim PC. Reicht es sich einen einfachen DP Adapter auf DVI zu kaufen für die Monitore oder muss es dort etwas spezielles sein?


----------



## Noy (24. Dezember 2017)

Bis 2 Monitore geht es mit normalen DP auf DVI Kabel z.b. Amazon Basic. Der 3. und 4. Monitor muss dann DP auf DVI Aktiv sein. Gibt's von delock o.ä. für 16€

Läuft bei mir zumindest so, hab 3 22" über DVI dran. Aber ggf. geht auch Vega rein mit passiven Adapter aber habe nirgends eine Aussage gelesen ob es geht oder nicht.

Denke aber 400€+ musst du mit rechnen..vor allem für Customs..  Hab meine 56 Referenzkarte mit Glück für 449€ (habe aber auch 40€ bei der CPU gespart, also am Ende meinen Zielpreis wieder getroffen...)bekommen und dann noch einen 100€ Fullcover Kühler drauf und bin sehr zufrieden....


----------



## Ralle@ (24. Dezember 2017)

Vega wird nie Flächendeckend kaufbar sein.
Die AMD Partner tun mir leid und auch die Hardcore Fans aber so sieht es nun mal aus. Der Apple Deal und die Mining Power werden den Preis bis zum ende hoch halten.


----------



## JanJake (24. Dezember 2017)

Gäbe für mich noch eine 2. Option, aber die wäre er letzte wahl. 2 RX580, dann habe ich auch die Leistung einer 1080-1080Ti. 

Aber schon blöd für AMD, die entkunden so hängen zu lassen, schließlich wirft genau das ein schlechtes Bild auf die und wer weiß wie es bei Navi später aussieht! Hoffe nur, die verfahren sich nicht und die kommen an!


----------



## reddevil66693 (24. Dezember 2017)

Leistung ja verbrauch.........viel höher, warum soll man sich als rationaler Kunde das schlechtere Produkt kaufen?


----------



## Chinaquads (24. Dezember 2017)

Und dann die CF Probleme und mikroruckler.

CF und SLI sind am aussterben.

Und mit Mittelklasse Karten ist CF mehr als sinnfrei.

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RtZk (24. Dezember 2017)

JanJake schrieb:


> Gäbe für mich noch eine 2. Option, aber die wäre er letzte wahl. 2 RX580, dann habe ich auch die Leistung einer 1080-1080Ti.
> 
> Aber schon blöd für AMD, die entkunden so hängen zu lassen, schließlich wirft genau das ein schlechtes Bild auf die und wer weiß wie es bei Navi später aussieht! Hoffe nur, die verfahren sich nicht und die kommen an!



Sorry, aber gerade mal im absoulten Optimalfall, wo die GPU's zu 100% skalieren kommt man damit gerade mal auf 1080 Niveau (wird eigentlich nie eintreffen, von den restlichen Dual GPU Problemen ganz zu schweigen), von 1080 Ti Niveau bist du da weit entfernt. Und von was für guten Treibern redest du??, wenn ich mir hier den Thread durchlese, haben die Leute nur Probleme mit den Treibern und fast jeder neue Treiber verändert irgendetwas im Hinblick auf OC.

Bei NVIDIA musst du nur einmal was im Afterburner einstellen und es funktioniert und dauert nur wenige Minuten (außer du willst die absolute Grenze austesten).


----------



## JanJake (24. Dezember 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Sorry, aber gerade mal im absoulten Optimalfall, wo die GPU's zu 100% skalieren kommt man damit gerade mal auf 1080 Niveau (wird eigentlich nie eintreffen, von den restlichen Dual GPU Problemen ganz zu schweigen), von 1080 Ti Niveau bist du da weit entfernt. Und von was für guten Treibern redest du??, wenn ich mir hier den Thread durchlese, haben die Leute nur Probleme mit den Treibern und fast jeder neue Treiber verändert irgendetwas im Hinblick auf OC.
> 
> Bei NVIDIA musst du nur einmal was im Afterburner einstellen und es funktioniert und dauert nur wenige Minuten (außer du willst die absolute Grenze austesten).



Ich meinte damit nicht das ich über einer 1080Ti liege sondern von der Leistung zwischen 1080 und 1080Ti. Was auch hinkommt, denn selbst als ich noch 2 R9 390 hatte, war eine 1080 fast überall langsamer. Es kommt bei CF leider sehr auf das Spiel an. Aber da ich eh auf 5040x1050 Zocke und GPU Leistung da immer gut ist, habe ich damit kaum Probleme. 

Seid Januar 2010 habe ich nur AMD Karten(5850 - 7870 - 390 - 390CF - 390) und bis heute habe ich von den Problemen nichts mit bekommen. Zu 99% sitzt der Fehler auch vor dem Bildschirm, nicht in der Hardware! 

Und davor hatte ich Nvidia drin gehabt und genau das gleiche, keine Probleme oder sonst was und das obwohl ich 2 8800GTS im SLi hatte. Es lief einfach alles. 

Da es bei mir eh noch etwas dauert mit kaufen, hoffe ich nur das sich am Markt noch etwas tut! 

Favorit ist ganz klar die Vega 56! Aber nicht für 400€+! 

Alternative wäre eben die 1070, 1070Ti oder 1080. Aber auch nur mit großen Bauchschmerzen.


----------



## yummycandy (24. Dezember 2017)

*Frohe Weihnachten wünsche ich euch! *


----------



## reddevil66693 (24. Dezember 2017)

JanJake schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit nicht das ich über einer 1080Ti liege sondern von der Leistung zwischen 1080 und 1080Ti. Was auch hinkommt, denn selbst als ich noch 2 R9 390 hatte, war eine 1080 fast überall langsamer. Es kommt bei CF leider sehr auf das Spiel an. Aber da ich eh auf 5040x1050 Zocke und GPU Leistung da immer gut ist, habe ich damit kaum Probleme.
> 
> Seid Januar 2010 habe ich nur AMD Karten(5850 - 7870 - 390 - 390CF - 390) und bis heute habe ich von den Problemen nichts mit bekommen. Zu 99% sitzt der Fehler auch vor dem Bildschirm, nicht in der Hardware!
> 
> ...



lol heirate amd einfach.

2 R9 390 hatte, war eine 1080 fast überall langsamer......wie viel watt hat das ding gezogen im ganzen system 700 watt?

vega 56 wird IMMER über 400 kosten vielleicht lässt es mal nach aber da ist die Karte schon absolut nicht mehr relevant.


----------



## Ralle@ (24. Dezember 2017)

@reddevil66693

Musst du immer gleich so kindisch schreiben?
Jeder macht seine Erfahrungen mit der Hardware, der eine positiv der andere negativ. Du hast negative gemacht mit AMD, ist auch OK. Nur musst nicht jeden blöd anmachen der dir widerspricht, das wird dir im weiteren Leben (Privat oder Beruf) noch öfter passieren, wenn du da jeden gleich blöd anmachst dann tust mir leid.
Ich bin auch der Meinung dass viele Probleme vom User verursacht werden, weil ich einfach diese Erfahrungen gemacht habe.


----------



## reddevil66693 (24. Dezember 2017)

Sag nur meine meinung dazu nur weil dir diese nicht in dein Weltbild passt musst du mich nicht anschreiben danke.


----------



## defender197899 (24. Dezember 2017)

Das Luxx hat die Red Devil RX56 getestet
PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Red Devil im Test - Hardwareluxx


----------



## RtZk (24. Dezember 2017)

defender197899 schrieb:


> Das Luxx hat die Red Devil RX56 getestet
> PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Red Devil im Test - Hardwareluxx



Seltsam,  wieso bekommen es die Boardpartner nicht hin, dass die Karten hoch Takten, aber Schick sieht die Karte echt aus.


----------



## Tripleh84 (24. Dezember 2017)

Wie kommen denn viele auf 1750 GPU Takt? Bei meiner Vega64 mit der Eiswolf LC ist bei 1700 Schluss.. 
Hebt ihr den Vcore an?

Wie komm ich an die Reg Datei um das PT Limit von 50% auf 100% zu bekommen?


----------



## Chinaquads (24. Dezember 2017)

defender197899 schrieb:


> Das Luxx hat die Red Devil RX56 getestet
> PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Red Devil im Test - Hardwareluxx


Was mich an der Vega ja stört, ist die abartig hohe Stromaufnahme im Auslieferungszustand und der Preis für die custom Karten.

Wenigstens ist die Karte leise, wobei man mit db werten heutzutage nix mehr anfangen kann.

Leider sind viele Leute auf die freesync bzw gsync Geschichte reingefallen, sodass jetzt die Leute nach ihren Monitoren ne graka kaufen...

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ralle@ (24. Dezember 2017)

reddevil66693 schrieb:


> Sag nur meine meinung dazu nur weil dir diese nicht in dein Weltbild passt musst du mich nicht anschreiben danke.



Ich habe nie versucht dir deine Meinung abzuerkennen oder diese zu ändern.
Es kommt halt immer darauf an wie man es schreibt. Solch Sätze wie "dann Heirate AMD doch" sind einfach kindisch, nur weil der andere positive Erfahrungen mit Hersteller XY gemacht hat. Ich habe schon mit AMD, Nvidia, Intel und anderen schlechte und positive Erfahrungen gemacht, pech kannst immer haben. Aber dann nur im Thread gegen AMD bashen bringt rein gar nichts, man nimmt sich dem Problem an und versucht es zu lösen.
Wenn man dann immer noch nicht zufrieden, sucht man halt Ersatz und schaut sich bei der Konkurrenz um. Ist ja nichts verwerfliches .

Das Sprichwort "so wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es zurück" dürfte dir was sagen.


@dem PowerColor Test

Ist leider wieder so ein Standard 0815 Test.
Man sieht schön dass das Testsystem bei Full HD oft im CPU Limit ist. Wird dann Zeit das Luxx mal die Testplattform erneuert.


----------



## reddevil66693 (24. Dezember 2017)

Gefällt mir die kleine red devil, wäre sie verfügbar gewesen hätte ich sie jetzt drinnen, aber selbst wenn 450 wäre viel zu teuer habe 468 bezahlt für die 1070ti und mit OC gutes stück flotter selbst ohne.


----------



## drstoecker (25. Dezember 2017)

Hab meine Vega 64 wieder auf orig umgebaut, Wasser ist auf Dauer keine Option für mich da oft was neues ins System kommt. Momentan könnte ich meine Vega auch zu einem sehr hohen Preis verkaufen, aber das Problem ist was soll ich mir als Ersatz kaufen? Eine ti? Gefühlt hab ich da keine Mehrleistung, sorry NVIDIA auch wenn die meisten Benchmarks was anderes sagen. Zum Stromverbrauch auch keine wirkliche Verbesserung. Wer eine Alternative zur ti sucht kommt an Vega nicht vorbei, außer diese ist nicht lieferbar und das ist seit langem leider der Fall. Der neue adrenalin Treiber gefällt mir sehr gut, da man getrost auf den afterburner verzichten kann. Auch wenn es momentan noch ein paar Baustellen gibt.


----------



## reddevil66693 (25. Dezember 2017)

Dein Ernst 1080ti vs vega 64 = lächerlich 

1080 custom OC vs vega 64 = lächerlich.

1080 fe vs vega 64 = somewhat okay, but still  not really.


----------



## Nordbadener (25. Dezember 2017)

@reddevil
Du bist nicht zufällig Kaiserslauern-Fan und kommst aus dem Saarland? Falls Ja, dann verstehe ich Dich. Mach bitte eine Therapie, und verschone unseren Vega-Thread!
Frohe Weihnachten...


----------



## Ralle@ (25. Dezember 2017)

reddevil66693 schrieb:


> Dein Ernst 1080ti vs vega 64 = lächerlich
> 
> 1080 custom OC vs vega 64 = lächerlich.
> 
> 1080 fe vs vega 64 = somewhat okay, but still  not really.



Jetzt mal im ernst.
Wenn du nichts produktives zum Thema beizutragen hast, dann halte dich fern. Ich bemühe ungern die Ignorliste aber du bist auf den besten Weg dahin.
DEINE Art ist einfach nicht OK. Eine modifizierte Vega 64 LC kann es durch aus mit einer TI aufnehmen, zwar nicht immer aber viel Unterschied ist da dann nicht mehr (ich habe beide Karten hier und kann selbst vergleichen).

Also, ändere deine Art, dann bist hier im Thread willkommen.
Ansonsten heul im Nvidia Thread weiter über AMD und verschone uns hier.


----------



## MfDoom (25. Dezember 2017)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Wie kommen denn viele auf 1750 GPU Takt? Bei meiner Vega64 mit der Eiswolf LC ist bei 1700 Schluss..
> Hebt ihr den Vcore an?
> 
> Wie komm ich an die Reg Datei um das PT Limit von 50% auf 100% zu bekommen?



Wen meinst du denn? 1750 Mhz schaffen nur die LC Versionen mit ihren selektierten Chips.
Ich komme mit Wakü auf 1720 nutze als 24/7 Einstellung aber 1680Mhz (eingestellt auf 1700Mhz). 
Alles über 1650 realen Mhz bringt kaum Mehrleistung und erhöht drastisch den Verbrauch.



drstoecker schrieb:


> Hab meine Vega 64 wieder auf orig umgebaut,  Wasser ist auf Dauer keine Option für mich da oft was neues ins System  kommt. Momentan könnte ich meine Vega auch zu einem sehr hohen Preis  verkaufen, aber das Problem ist was soll ich mir als Ersatz kaufen? Eine  ti? Gefühlt hab ich da keine Mehrleistung, sorry NVIDIA auch wenn die  meisten Benchmarks was anderes sagen. Zum Stromverbrauch auch keine  wirkliche Verbesserung. Wer eine Alternative zur ti sucht kommt an Vega  nicht vorbei, außer diese ist nicht lieferbar und das ist seit langem  leider der Fall. Der neue adrenalin Treiber gefällt mir sehr gut, da man  getrost auf den afterburner verzichten kann. Auch wenn es momentan noch  ein paar Baustellen gibt.



du hättest eine Vega LE kaufen können als sie letzten Monat im Abverkauf war. 16 gb HBM zum Sparpreis 
Ich habe es mir überlegt aber war mir dann zuviel Aufwand mit Umbau und Verkauf der Alten.


----------



## reddevil66693 (25. Dezember 2017)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Jetzt mal im ernst.
> Wenn du nichts produktives zum Thema beizutragen hast, dann halte dich fern. Ich bemühe ungern die Ignorliste aber du bist auf den besten Weg dahin.
> DEINE Art ist einfach nicht OK. Eine modifizierte Vega 64 LC kann es durch aus mit einer TI aufnehmen, zwar nicht immer aber viel Unterschied ist da dann nicht mehr (ich habe beide Karten hier und kann selbst vergleichen).
> 
> ...



Von was träumt ihr ? Vega wird es nie mit ner 1080ti aufnehmen können das ist fakt Vulkan mal ausgenommen und selbst da nicht mal wirklich höchstens gleich ziehen, lol wie desillusioniert seit ihr eigentlich? Ob ich auf deine Igno liste komme ist mir sowas von egal, aber wenn ich lese das ne vega 4oo watt saugmaschiene ne 1080 ti den rang abläuft dann weis ich es auch nicht.........

Man nehme 2 Kunden der eine kauft sich ne veag 64 der eine ne 1080ti hmm welchhe ist viel schneller bei gleichzeitig weniger Verbrauch? Case closed da gibt es nichts zu rütteln steck sie unter wasser in den weltraum oder sonst wohin aber ne 1080 ti never , und nur weil du in ein paar games rankommst ohne verluste auf den Verbrauch zu schauen und mit umbauen natürlich was sonst,sonst würde ne 1080 sie locker in die tasche stecken was sie auch tut wenn man das gesamte Produkt betrachtet.

Habt euern spass mit der karte und was weis ich, ist doch voll in Ordnung aber als alternative zum Grünen ist objektiv gesehen ein witz und das nicht mal ein guter. Den es gibt nur 2 Punkte die für Vega sprechen freesync und Amd support das sie vielleicht mit Navi an ne 1080ti anschliessen können was ich immer noch bezweifle......


----------



## Ralle@ (25. Dezember 2017)

Gut, ich versuche es noch mal (so schnell gebe ich nicht auf).

Vega 1750 / 1100 vs 1080 TI 2 GHZ / 6000

Mass Effect Andromeda fehlen mir auf meine 2 GHZ TI 6 FPS
Witcher 3 fehlen mir auf meine 2 GHZ TI 7 FPS
Battlefront 2 fehlen mir auf meine 2 GHZ TI 5 FPS
AC Origin fehlen mir auf meine 2 GHZ TI 3 FPS
Forza 7 liegt die Vega mit 4 FPS vor meiner 2 GHZ TI

Nur mal so als kleiner Auszug.
Ich behaupte nicht dass Vega einer TI ebenbürtig ist, im Auslieferungszustand schon gar nicht aber mit tweaken kommt man einer TI schon nahe. Klar die Karte braucht dann mehr aber so viel mehr (etwa 70W mehr als die TI) ist es auch nicht und bei weiten weniger als 400W.
Es hat auch nichts mit schönreden zu tun, wäre ich unzufrieden hätte ich die Vega schon längst wieder verkauft. Angebote hatte ich bzw. habe ich immer noch, nur die Vega bzw. Vegas Karten bleiben bei mir. Und nur mal so am Rande, mit aktivierten HDR bei Mass Effect Andromeda und AC Origin hat die TI keine Chance mehr gegen die Vega. Da verliert die Vega fast gar nichts (1 oder 2 FPS), die TI büßt hier knapp 10 FPS ein.


----------



## dbekan96 (25. Dezember 2017)

Also ich hab meine Vega bei den selben Settings und bin immer so bei 250-270W (GPU Power also so 300-320W) bei 1.1187V (Adrenalin will einen Step mehr, vorher waren es 1.1V) wenn ich BF1 @ultra/high in 1440p und im Durchschnitt je nach Karte 120fps+ @144hz spiele 

Das gebashe ist halt echt witzig. Da wird halt immer der Schrott Ref. ohne Tweaks angenommen.
Gut nicht jeder will basteln und das ist der große Nachteil. Aber viele die sich daran aufziehen haben selber übertaktete Systeme.

Aber naja. Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Tripleh84 (25. Dezember 2017)

@mfdoom

Achso, wusste nicht das die Chips bei den LC Versionen Selektiert sind. Hab Praktisch ja eine LC Vega 64, nur viel besser gekühlt.
Aber ich laufe auch auf 24/7 bei 1700 GPU 1135 MEM Takt. Der MEM Takt Bleibt Stabil natürlich und  der GPU Takt Schwankt zwischen 1650 und 1680... Bei manchen Games geht es sogar runter wenn nicht viel Watt gezogen wird.  - 37 mv hab ich auch UV

@reddevil66693

Glaube das man dich schon als AMD Troll bezeichnen kann.. Hier ist ein Vega Laberthread. Denke nicht, das ein AMD oder Nvidia Troll Thread aufgemacht wird. Da wärst du bestimmt gut aufgehoben. Könnte jetzt auch sagen, Nvidia Fans Träumen von einem AMD Treiber... Ich hatte bis November nur Nvidia, davor die 7970 von AMD. Und jetzt mal wieder auf AMD. Direkt vergleichen kann man die 64er mit der TI nicht, aber Tuning macht Spaß, und wie man bei Ralle sieht, die Vega kommt sehr nah dran an die TI..


----------



## MfDoom (25. Dezember 2017)

änderst du für den hohen Takt am Speicher die Spannung?


----------



## Tripleh84 (25. Dezember 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> änderst du für den hohen Takt am Speicher die Spannung?



Nein. Nutze noch den Afterburner. Hab beim Wattmann noch nicht so den Durchblick.
MEM geht auch auf 1165 , aber hab da noch nicht lange mit gezockt, nur gebencht.


----------



## reddevil66693 (25. Dezember 2017)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> @mfdoom
> 
> Achso, wusste nicht das die Chips bei den LC Versionen Selektiert sind. Hab Praktisch ja eine LC Vega 64, nur viel besser gekühlt.
> Aber ich laufe auch auf 24/7 bei 1700 GPU 1135 MEM Takt. Der MEM Takt Bleibt Stabil natürlich und  der GPU Takt Schwankt zwischen 1650 und 1680... Bei manchen Games geht es sogar runter wenn nicht viel Watt gezogen wird.  - 37 mv hab ich auch UV
> ...



Sprich Deutsch mit mir, klar seine ist besser aber weltweit nicht mal ne 1080 schlagen und lies das ganze bei 400 watt verbrauch kann die so schnell sein wie sie will, selbst wenn sie so schnell wäre wäre der Verbrauch noch immer höher LOL.


----------



## reddevil66693 (25. Dezember 2017)

dbekan96 schrieb:


> Also ich hab meine Vega bei den selben Settings und bin immer so bei 250-270W (GPU Power also so 300-320W) bei 1.1187V (Adrenalin will einen Step mehr, vorher waren es 1.1V) wenn ich BF1 @ultra/high in 1440p und im Durchschnitt je nach Karte 120fps+ @144hz spiele
> 
> Das gebashe ist halt echt witzig. Da wird halt immer der Schrott Ref. ohne Tweaks angenommen.
> Gut nicht jeder will basteln und das ist der große Nachteil. Aber viele die sich daran aufziehen haben selber übertaktete Systeme.
> ...



Und ist sie so schnell wie eine 1080ti ? LOL ref ich habe mehr mit der Karte gemacht wie du wahrscheinlich aber wo nix is da kann auch nix kommen.


----------



## MfDoom (25. Dezember 2017)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Nein. Nutze noch den Afterburner. Hab beim Wattmann noch nicht so den Durchblick.
> MEM geht auch auf 1165 , aber hab da noch nicht lange mit gezockt, nur gebencht.



beim benchen macht meiner auch 1100, in Battlefield 1 läuft 985Mhz stabil.
Gruß


----------



## reddevil66693 (25. Dezember 2017)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Gut, ich versuche es noch mal (so schnell gebe ich nicht auf).
> 
> Vega 1750 / 1100 vs 1080 TI 2 GHZ / 6000
> 
> ...



Na dann hau mal die 1080ti aufs max und die vega aufs max um mal objektive werte zu haben . Komisch selbst meine vega 56 zog fast 350 watt insgesamt an der kotzgrenze. Aber die vega 64 ist sparsamer. Mach ein thread auf Vega gleich schnell wie 1080ti und dich wird niemand mehr ernstnehmen. case closed.


----------



## reddevil66693 (25. Dezember 2017)

YouTube

So 15-20 fps mehr weniger verbrauch bei nochmals 15-20 fps mehr alles refs. designs was willste da tweaken LOL OC ist so bechissen mit vega das es kracht grad bei der 64 und dachte schon die 56 sei da schlecht aber die bekommst relativ höher auch beim UV, Vega zu OC geht nur mit massivem Verbrauch herein. Deswegen ebenbürtig LOL. nicht mal die 1080. in meinenaugen nicht mal die 1070 da viel besser in relation.

edit: nicht mal in wolfenstein ist die vega 64 schneller ......DER Vorzeigetitel der Vegas und nicht mal da aber bei dir ist sie gleichauf, werde jetzt nur noch sagen vega 64 ist gleichschnell und verbraucht gleich viel mal schauen wers mir glaubt ich sag keiner.


----------



## Tripleh84 (25. Dezember 2017)

Und du kommst mir mit " Rede Deutsch mit mir "


----------



## reddevil66693 (25. Dezember 2017)

sehe schon fällt dir schwer wsenn man einsihet das man sich selbst angelogen hat. lol


----------



## MfDoom (25. Dezember 2017)

Junge, zock doch mal was und flame hier nicht rum. Sinnlos


----------



## Ralle@ (25. Dezember 2017)

reddevil66693 schrieb:


> Na dann hau mal die 1080ti aufs max und die vega aufs max um mal objektive werte zu haben . Komisch selbst meine vega 56 zog fast 350 watt insgesamt an der kotzgrenze. Aber die vega 64 ist sparsamer. Mach ein thread auf Vega gleich schnell wie 1080ti und dich wird niemand mehr ernstnehmen. case closed.



Was soll das bringen?
Weder die TI noch die Vega laufen auf max und das werden die auch nie tun. Meine TI packt max 2050 MHZ auf der GPU, alles was darüber liegt explodiert der Verbrauch und ich werde vom PT eingebremst. Zahlt sich nicht aus, da ich so maximal 1 - 2 FPS gewinne. Das gleiche gilt für die Vega, ich kann die auf 1800 MHZ prügeln aber wofür? Der Single Radiator hat dann zu kämpfen, der Verbrauch explodiert und wandert jenseits der 400W und der FPS Gewinn ist dann fast Null da das PT eingreift. 
Eine tolle Empfehlung von einen User der sich nie mit der Vega beschäftigt hat, sorry aber sowas kann ich nicht ernst nehmen. Du hast nur an der Oberfläche gekratzt, hast dich nie damit beschäftigt was besser ist für deinen Chip und flamest nur rum.

Und noch mal, ICH habe NIE behauptet das Vega gleich schnell ist wie eine TI.
Wenn du meine Beiträge lesen und verstehen würdest, dann kommst du selbst drauf. Vega hat bei etwas mehr Verbrauch gegenüber einer TI eine ÄHNLICHE nicht gleiche Performance, von der Meinung bringt mich keiner ab da ich beide Karten besitze. Dafür muss man bei Vega viel optimieren, dazu kommt dass die LC selektierte Chips haben. Bei Nvidia hat man die optimale Performance quasi Out of the Box, da Boost 3.0 für jeden Chip fast das Maximum heraus hohlt. Meine Asus Strix OC boostet auf 1949 MHZ ohne mein zutun. Mit undervolten auf 0,975 kann ich 2 GHZ einstellen ohne das ich je das Power Target erreiche. AMD knall ab Werk extrem Volt drauf, das hindert die ganzen Air Karten und dazu gehören auch die Custom Karten ordentliche Werte zu liefern.

Mit Vega muss man sich beschäftigen.
Dass deine Vega 56 so viel zog ist auch klar, AMD nimmt die besten Chips für die 64 bzw. 64 LC. Der Rest was nicht so gut ist oder teilweise Defekt ist, wird zur Vega 56. Das schlechte Chips auch ordentlich ziehen können liegt auf der Hand, das passiert wenn man die Chip weit über den Sweetspot betreibt, so wie du scheinbar und sich dann wundert warum da so ein schlechtes Ergebnis rumkommt. Traditionelles OC bringt bei Vega nichts, das haben viele Tester auch noch nicht erkannt.
Wenn ich mir Tests ansehe wo Vega mit dem Afterburner getaktet wird, kommt mir immer ein lächeln über die Lippen. Niemand beschäftigt sich mit den P - States, dabei sind die das entscheidende. Hier kann man viel herausholen, es erfordert halt Zeit.

Edit:
Dein Youtube Video ist vom August.
Jetzt haben wir Dezember und es sind einige Treiber ins Land gegangen. Und ich muss dich enttäuschen, deine 1070 TI ist selbst @ max OC so schnell wie eine 1080 Referenz, bei mehr Verbrauch. Kein guter Deal, da hätte ich gleich zur 1080 gegriffen und die ordentlich optimiert. Aber wem sage ich das.


----------



## Tripleh84 (25. Dezember 2017)

Wie geht das mit den P-States? Ist das im Wattmann oder muss ich da in die Reg Datei?


----------



## drstoecker (25. Dezember 2017)

Hier noch ne kleine Info für @red, ich habe gesagt gefühlt auf Augenhöhe das ist ein Unterschied! Meine Vega 64 läuft sogar mit dem bios 2 im powersave Modus und in bf1 4k wie ein Uhrwerk. Mein ryzen 1700 auf 3ghz uv komme ich auf einen Gesamtverbrauch laut Messgerät auf unter 300w. Auch muss es nicht immer Max sein, Wette mit das du im Game keinen Unterschied sieht! Für mich persönlich bietet die 1080ti keinen Mehrwert zu meiner jetzigen, außer einem salzigen Aufpreis von rund 40%! (500€ zu 700€)


----------



## DaHell63 (25. Dezember 2017)

Ralle@
Es liest sich ja ganz schön, daß die Vega so nah an der GTX 1080ti ist.
Nur sagen die Benchest/Tests in den weiten des Netzes etwas anderes.

In Forza7 ist deine Vega schneller als eine GTX 1080ti?
Laut CB ist sogar eine GTX 1080 schneller als eine Vega64.Die Ti wrde ja ohne neuen Treiber getestet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem ist deine Vega in Assassins Creed Origins knapp hinter einer GTX 1080ti.........kann ich mir nach den Benches 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder den Videos, die Vega Nutzer so hochladen (neu vom 20.12.2017)
YouTube
YouTube
fast nicht vorstellen.

ACO hat ja einen Benchmark, der leicht fordender als der Siwa Bench von PCGH ist.
Mit dem kannst Du ja beweisen, daß deine VegaLC knapp hinter einer GTX 1080ti ist.

Ansonsten ist  das nur schwarze Schrift auf weißem Hintergrund.


----------



## dbekan96 (25. Dezember 2017)

Haha glaub da hat jemand nur den Stock bekommen am gestrigen Abend 

Und wieder kramt jemand Tests raus in denen nichts optimiert ist. 
Ja ihr habt recht, vega sieht in Tests schlecht aus. Aber wenn man den paar Usern glauben schenkt die nebenbei auch eine 1080 TI besitzen ist der Unterschied bei den genannten Settings so wie ich sie auch fahre marginal wenn man nicht gerade einen wirklich auf Nvidia optimierten Titel erwischt.
Einige Leute scheinen es aber tatsächlich nicht zu kapieren und geilen sich an herrausgerissenen Wortfetzen auf.
Ja Nvidia hat die Leistungskrone und Nvidia ist cool und Amd nicht und so. Reiten wir zum Monopol 

Übrigens bin ich auch gern für einen Schwanzvergleich zu haben. Mich würde tatsächlich mal interessieren wie viel schneller die TI bei selbem Settings im BF1 MP ist


----------



## reddevil66693 (25. Dezember 2017)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Hier noch ne kleine Info für @red, ich habe gesagt gefühlt auf Augenhöhe das ist ein Unterschied! Meine Vega 64 läuft sogar mit dem bios 2 im powersave Modus und in bf1 4k wie ein Uhrwerk. Mein ryzen 1700 auf 3ghz uv komme ich auf einen Gesamtverbrauch laut Messgerät auf unter 300w. Auch muss es nicht immer Max sein, Wette mit das du im Game keinen Unterschied sieht! Für mich persönlich bietet die 1080ti keinen Mehrwert zu meiner jetzigen, außer einem salzigen Aufpreis von rund 40%! (500€ zu 700€)



Das ist schon klar meine Vega 56 UV verbrauchte auch nicht viel wenn ich Games gespielt habe wo ich nen fps cap von 70 drin hatte ABER man muss es immer relativ sehen ne 1070 wäre immer noch um einiges darunter gewesen und das ohne UV mit UV naja kann man sich den Rest denken hier gehts um obejktivität, ich fahre niemanden an weil er ne vega hat hab mich ja auhc gefreut wie ein schnitzel das ich eine ergattern konnte.

Aber wenn wer sdagt das Vega 64 einer 1080ti ebenbürtig ist was sie nicht ist nicht mal in wolfenstein 2 was wie schon erwähnt der vorzeigetitel der Vegas ist ABER nicht mal da ist sie schneller, kann grade so mit ner 1080 mithalten das bei höherem Verbrauch da braucht mir keiner kommen nur weil es die Karte so geprügelt hat bis si annähernd rankommt bei ein paar games das sie besser ist den Fakt ist ne 1080ti ist schon von haus aus beeindruckend den schliess ich an und der geht ab, klar kann der auch 350 watt fressen aber er liefert auch die dementsprechende Lesitung.

Hier gehts absolut nicht um nvidia oder Amd mir ist es soweas von scheissegal was auf meiner Karte steht ich kaufe das was rational und Objektiv besser ist die sofware von Nvidia ist zwar im gegnsatz ganz schön veraltet aber wie oft holt man den schon raus wenn man eine Karte hat die von anfang an das liefert was ich mir erwarte und nicht wie bei der vega stunden damit verbringe zu tweaken weil die architektur einfach bockmist ist,  klar leuten denen das spass macht sollen das machen aber nicht deswegen behaupten ne 1080ti ist keine alternative da gleichschnell denn das ist einfach nur erbärmlich.


----------



## reddevil66693 (25. Dezember 2017)

dbekan96 schrieb:


> Haha glaub da hat jemand nur den Stock bekommen am gestrigen Abend
> 
> Und wieder kramt jemand Tests raus in denen nichts optimiert ist.
> Ja ihr habt recht, vega sieht in Tests schlecht aus. Aber wenn man den paar Usern glauben schenkt die nebenbei auch eine 1080 TI besitzen ist der Unterschied bei den genannten Settings so wie ich sie auch fahre marginal wenn man nicht gerade einen wirklich auf Nvidia optimierten Titel erwischt.
> ...



Alein die Tatsache das der Käufer optimieren muss zeigt AMDs unfähigkeit auch nur annähernd an Nvidia ranzukommen zur erinnerung wie alt ist Pascal? Ich trau mich wetten das navi auch ein fail wird im gegnsatz zur konkurrenz was uns wieder traumhafte preise bescherren wird.


----------



## dbekan96 (25. Dezember 2017)

Zu Wolfenstein:

Wolfenstein 2: Patches beschleunigen Radeon RX Vega - ComputerBase

Vs 

Wolfenstein 2: The New Colossus im Benchmark (Seite 2) - ComputerBase

Die Zahlen der 1080 stimmen in beiden Artikeln überein mit den Patches legt such die 1080 zu. Die 1080 Ti liegt dann aber doch recht weit abgeschlagen. Würde mich wundern wenn sie ganz zur Vega aufschließen kann ^^


----------



## DaHell63 (25. Dezember 2017)

dbekan96 schrieb:


> Haha glaub da hat jemand nur den Stock bekommen am gestrigen Abend
> 
> Und wieder kramt jemand Tests raus in denen nichts optimiert ist.
> Ja ihr habt recht, vega sieht in Tests schlecht aus. Aber wenn man den paar Usern glauben schenkt die nebenbei auch eine 1080 TI besitzen ist der Unterschied bei den genannten Settings so wie ich sie auch fahre marginal wenn man nicht gerade einen wirklich auf Nvidia optimierten Titel erwischt.
> ...



Du hast den Sinn dahinter nicht verstanden, oder.
Mir ist es vollkommen egal ob die VegaLC o. GTX 1080ti schneller ist.

Nur wenn alle Tests etwas anderes sagen, als die hier* geschriebenen Ergebnisse*, dann wird man wohl Zweifel anmelden dürfen ohne daß man gleich in eine Schublade gesteckt wird.

Da Ralle@ ja beides hat ist es doch für Ihn ein leichtes die vorgefestigte Meinung zu revidieren indem er zeigt, daß seine optimierte VegaLC wirklich so nah dran ist.


----------



## Ralle@ (25. Dezember 2017)

Rise of the Tomb Raider

1080 TI 
2GHZ GPU / 6000 MHZ VRAM / 0,975 Volt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Rise of the Tomb Raider

Vega 64 LC
1750 GPU / 1100 HBM / 1,08 Volt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte sehr, ich will hier aber keinen AMD vs Nvidia Kampf. Entweder man glaubt mir oder nicht, ist mir Latte.
Ich finde es aber nicht OK wenn der Thread hier von paar Trolls zu nichte gemacht wird, der Thread soll Besitzern von Vega Karten eine Plattform geben sich auszutauschen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## reddevil66693 (25. Dezember 2017)

YouTube

Weis auch nicht wo das ansatzweise ähnlich sein soll bei dir fast 20 fps unterschied.


----------



## INU.ID (25. Dezember 2017)

*Ich hab hier mal ein paar OT-/Spam-Postings entfernt. Bleibt beim Thema, unterhaltet euch in einem angemessenen Ton, und klärt persönliches per PM.

@reddevil66693: Und du hör bitte mit deinen Multipostings auf! Was glaubst du wofür bei deinen Postings unten rechts ein "Bearbeiten"-Button ist? *


----------



## xoif (25. Dezember 2017)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Was soll das bringen? Weder die TI noch die Vega ...



Sorry, objekiv ist anders. Für 400€ ist die gebotene rx56 Leistung gerade so okay, ein guter Grafikchip sieht allerdings definitiv anders aus und das sage ich gerade im Hinblick auf Oc/Uv Verhalten und die derzeitige Treibersituation.


----------



## Ralle@ (25. Dezember 2017)

@xoif

Ich finde mich sehr objektiv (vielleicht ist meine Wahrnehmung da etwas anders).
Ich habe auch nie AMD gelobt für die Arbeit, Vega Out of the Box ist schlechter als die Pascal Karten Out of the Box, das werde und habe ich nie bestritten. Zudem war der Vega Launch schlecht aber das ist man ja gewohnt. Ich sage nur Vega ist nicht so schlecht wie manche tun und wie es in den Tests rüberkommt. Es gibt viele die mit Vega Happy sind, zu denen gehöre ich auch. Klar man muss selbst Hand anlagen aber das macht mir nichts da bei mir nichts Out of the Box läuft. Weder CPU, RAM noch die Grafikkarten, ich passe alles an.

Und ja, ich finde Benches wo beide Karten am Limit laufen für Quatsch.
Bei meiner Asus Strix OC kann ich das PT um 20 erhöhen, prügle ich die Karte auf über 2050 MHZ fängt der Chip an zu saufen wie ein alter V8 und ich lande schon bei 1440p im PT. Es bringt dann einfach nichts da die Karte nach längeren Zocken den Takt um 2 - 3 Stufen senkt und ich bin wieder bei den 2050 MHZ. Ist doch Sinnfrei.
Ähnlich ist bei meiner Vega 64 LC, ich kann da 50% aufs PT geben. Das bringt nur genau so wenig, alles über 1750 verlangt nach mehr Volt, dann fängt der Chip ordentlich an zu ziehen und für was? 1 - 2 FPS wenn es das PT dann noch zulässt, schwachsinnig.
Für Benchmarks mag das noch OK sein (da zählt ja jeder Punkt) aber fürs Zocken bringt dies absolut nichts außer mehr Verbrauch und eine verkürzte Lebensdauer.

Der Preis der Vega Karten liegt ja an der Generellen schlechten Verfügbarkeit.
Die Treiber sind nicht so schlecht, klar mehr Performance schadet nie aber aktuell vermisse ich diesbezüglich nichts. Von den Features ist der AMD Treiber dem Nvidia Treiber Haushoch überlegen. AMD hat alles in den Treiber gepackt, bei Nvidia brauch ich dazu mehrere Tools. AMD hat diesbezüglich ihre Ressourcen auf die Features gelegt, mit Erfolg wie ich meine.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (25. Dezember 2017)

@Reddevil
Schau nicht auf die Avg. FPS, sondern auf die min. FPS.  Und genau dort sind es nur ca. 5 FPS zwischen der Vega und der Ti. Die höheren Schwankungen der Ti können das schon die ruckelfreie Wiedergabe kosten. Das Zauberwort heißt Frametime. Und jetzt troll im grünen Thread weiter.


----------



## xoif (25. Dezember 2017)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> @xoif
> Der Preis der Vega Karten liegt ja an der Generellen schlechten Verfügbarkeit.
> Die Treiber sind nicht so schlecht, klar mehr Performance schadet nie aber aktuell vermisse ich diesbezüglich nichts. Von den Features ist der AMD Treiber dem Nvidia Treiber Haushoch überlegen.


Der Treiber ist jetzt - Monate später - brauchbar aber bei weitem instabiler als der Nvidia Treiber und soll ja manche angepriesenen Hardware Features von vega immer noch nicht unterstützten. Die angesprochenen Features sind da nur Kosmetik und bringen umso weniger, wenn das Verhalten von Wattmann schlecht nachvollziehbar ist und der Treiber z.b während des spielens abstürzt, weil ich mich gerade per Link App verbinde. Wie gesagt, die Leistung ist für den uvp Preis okay, es ist aber alles andere als konstruktiv die Leistung im Vergleich zu Nvidia schön zu rechnen.


----------



## Gurdi (25. Dezember 2017)

Meine Güte, hat man nicht mal mehr im Vega Thread ruhe vor diesen leidlichen Debatten?
Tobt euch doch in den Battlethreads aus, da ist dass ja manchmal ganz witzig und unterhaltsam, aber hier würden die "Veganer" gerne sachlich Ihr Produkt debattieren wenn dass noch erlaubt ist.


----------



## xoif (25. Dezember 2017)

reddevil66693 schrieb:


> Weis auch nicht wo das ansatzweise ähnlich sein soll bei dir fast 20 fps unterschied.


Abgesehen davon dass ein 64lc Design gegen ein 1080ti Air cooled design verglichen wird... Da sollte man dann eigentlich aufhören zu lesen, wo doch zuvor so sehr über Vergleichbarkeit und Optimierung gefaselt wurde. Die Optimierungsmöglichkeiten einer LC sind dann jedenfalls nicht fair mit den Möglichkeiten unter Luft zu vergleichen und auch preislich sind beide Karten dann nicht mehr weit auseinander...


----------



## openSUSE (26. Dezember 2017)

xoif schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon dass ein 64lc Design gegen ein 1080ti Air cooled design verglichen wird... Da sollte man dann eigentlich aufhören zu lesen, wo doch zuvor so sehr über Vergleichbarkeit und Optimierung gefaselt wurde. Die Optimierungsmöglichkeiten einer LC sind dann jedenfalls nicht fair mit den Möglichkeiten unter Luft zu vergleichen und auch preislich sind beide Karten dann nicht mehr weit auseinander...



Naja, bei dem Video welches reddevil66693 verlinkt hat ist es ja keine Vega 64 LC sondern eine Air. Und ungeachtet dessen, natürlich wird über den Preis verglichen.



xoif schrieb:


> Sorry, objekiv ist anders. Für 400€ ist die gebotene rx56 Leistung gerade so okay, ein guter Grafikchip sieht allerdings definitiv anders aus und das sage ich gerade im Hinblick auf Oc/Uv Verhalten und die derzeitige Treibersituation.


Gerade beim Uv Verhalten ist die Vega wohl King of the Hill
zB:


> 3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Vega - Undervolting
> zB Vulkan Vega *LC*; ASIC Power(!)
> 144Fps bei 265W -uV-> 145Fps bei 155W


bei einer Vega 56 ist das uV Verhalten gleich, natürlich im Verhältnis gesehen.


----------



## Chinaquads (26. Dezember 2017)

Ich vergaß, bei Nvidia kann man ja nicht undervolten. Auf keinen Fall.

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## openSUSE (26. Dezember 2017)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Ich vergaß, bei Nvidia kann man ja nicht undervolten. Auf keinen Fall.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk



Das ist traurig.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (26. Dezember 2017)

xoif schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon dass ein 64lc Design gegen ein 1080ti Air cooled design verglichen wird... Da sollte man dann eigentlich aufhören zu lesen, wo doch zuvor so sehr über Vergleichbarkeit und Optimierung gefaselt wurde. Die Optimierungsmöglichkeiten einer LC sind dann jedenfalls nicht fair mit den Möglichkeiten unter Luft zu vergleichen und auch preislich sind beide Karten dann nicht mehr weit auseinander...



Und wo ist das Problem? Wenn NV es nicht hinkriegt ein Referenzdesign mit Wasserkühlung auf den Markt zu bringen, dann kann doch AMD nix dafür. Solange es Referenz gegen Referenz geht ist doch alles super. Bei PCGH wird bei einem Grafikkartentest komischerweise immer eine stark übertaktete Gefurz dagegen gestellt. Wieso nimmt man nicht das Referenzdesign oder optimiert die Karten? Vielleicht weil die megasuperobertollen Gefurz dann nicht mehr so viel besser dastehen?
Man weiß es nicht. Ist auch egal. Aber bei einer optimierten V64 sieht die GTX1080 nur die Rücklichter und selbst die Ti kommt in Schlagweite. 
Mich interessiert auch nicht wer den längeren Balken hat, sondern wer die besseren minimalen Frames bzw. die besseren Frametimes hat. Und dort ist AMD mit Ryzen und Vega nun mal sehr gut aufgestellt.


----------



## kazzig (26. Dezember 2017)

Finde ich schon lustig, wie sich hier vielleicht 5-10 Vega Besitzer unterhalten. Ich habe vorhin gelesen "... der Vega launch war nicht gut...". Müsste das nicht heißen "der Vega launch IST nicht gut"? Wo bleiben eigentlich die Customs? Wenn man es ganz ohne AMD Brille beurteilt, dann ist es aktuell mit Vega eine reine Katastrophe. Über die Leistung kann man ewig diskutieren, nur bringt es halt nichts, wenn man gar keine hat, weil es keine Karten zum Kaufen gibt. Echt traurig...


----------



## Tripleh84 (26. Dezember 2017)

Stimmt wohl, ich mach da mit meiner 550€ Vega Rum mit 180€ AIO Wakü... Hab noch ne Ref Bekommen zum "Guten" Preis.
Bekomme sie aber nicht so Optimiert wie überall beschrieben. Nur der Speicher läuft Super auf 1165 Mhz Stabil.. ( Damit WWII ) Komplett durchgezockt.. Der Takt bleibt bei 1660ca. mal mehr mal weniger. Vom Preis her hätte es Fast ne TI gegeben. Wollte aber was neues und en Gescheiten Treiber.

Weiß jemand was die GPU Hotspot Temp ist? Backplate?


----------



## Ralle@ (26. Dezember 2017)

xoif schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon dass ein 64lc Design gegen ein 1080ti Air cooled design verglichen wird... Da sollte man dann eigentlich aufhören zu lesen, wo doch zuvor so sehr über Vergleichbarkeit und Optimierung gefaselt wurde. Die Optimierungsmöglichkeiten einer LC sind dann jedenfalls nicht fair mit den Möglichkeiten unter Luft zu vergleichen und auch preislich sind beide Karten dann nicht mehr weit auseinander...



Woher weißt du dass ich die TI Original belassen habe?
Da sitzt eine Corsair H105 drauf (gedrosselt auf 7V + 2 Silent Wings 3). Also ist hier die Vega im Nachteil, denn die TI geht nie über 40°. Aber egal, ich bin mit AMD und Nvidia zu frieden, auch wenn es einige nicht verstehen. Aber da es mich interessiert und man mit dir besser diskutieren kann als mit dem reddevil66693, woher kommt deine negative Einstellung gegenüber AMD?




Chinaquads schrieb:


> Ich vergaß, bei Nvidia kann man ja nicht undervolten. Auf keinen Fall.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk



Ich denke openSUSE meinte die Ersparnis gegenüber Stock.
Bei Nvidia sorgt der Boost 3.0 schon für ein gutes Performance / Watt Verhältnis. AMD übertreibt hier einfach und knall wirklich viel zu viel drauf.


@Tripleh84

Soviel ich weiß ist der GPU Hotspot von AMD nicht dokumentiert.
Ich gehe davon aus dass den Irgendein Sensor schätzt.


@Kazzig

Launch war im August.
Seitdem ist die Verfügbarkeit nicht gut bzw. sehr schlecht. Jetzt könnte man wieder diskutieren woran das liegt aber ohne genau Zahlen von AMD drehen wir uns da im Kreis. Es wird angenommen dass der Deal mit Apple und die gute Mining Leistung daran mit schuld sind. Wie es mit der Produktion aussieht das weiß niemand, ich gehe davon aus das Vega eher schwer herzustellen ist.


----------



## Tripleh84 (26. Dezember 2017)

Okay weil da geht die Temp bis 70 Grad laut GPU-Z und dafür hab ich eigentlich keine Eiswolf 240 für 180€ draufgeprügelt. 
Speicher geht ja gut ab mit 1165, aber den Core Takt bekomm ich nicht höher. Overvoltage scheint nichts zu bringen, hab ich gelesen.
Verbrauch ist mir Wurst.


----------



## drstoecker (26. Dezember 2017)

Mit dem ekwb kühler ging meine Vega 64 auf 40grad unter Last, +/- 2grad vllt.


----------



## Ralle@ (26. Dezember 2017)

@Tripleh84

Sicher dass der Kühler richtig sitzt?
70 kommt mir sehr viel vor


----------



## JanJake (26. Dezember 2017)

Mal ne frage, mit welcher NV Karte ist eine 56er OC zu vergleichen? Kommt diese an einer 1070Ti heran?


----------



## xoif (26. Dezember 2017)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Aber da es mich interessiert und man mit dir besser diskutieren kann als mit dem reddevil66693, woher kommt deine negative Einstellung gegenüber AMD?


Vor meiner rx56 hatte ich ne 6950HD und davor irgendwann ne 9500Pro. Letztere konnte man zur 9700 flashen. Die 6950 war ab Werk schon super in der Preis/Leistung und mit richtigem Custom Kühler sogar noch super leise. Die aktuelle Generation hab ich seit dem Release von Pascal  beobachtet. Anfangs wollte ich nicht die horrenden Preise mitgehen und als die 1070 dann teilweise auf 350€ war, hat amd schon 
mit Slogans wie poor Volta geteasert und da es schon Herbst war, wollte ich als  preisbewusster amd Unterstützter zumindest bis Frühjahr/Sommer abwarten. Geworden ist es dann Oktober und ein Jahr später ist vega immernoch eine Baustelle, die 56 im Angebot war 60€ teuerer als die 1070 damals, ist aber nur marginal schneller, relativ laut und bei oc/uv leider auch sehr zickig. Gerne hätte ich auch auf ne Custom gewartet, aber sie sind ja immernoch nicht vernünftig verfügbar. Im Unterschied zu allen anderen AMD Produkten davor hab ich einfach nicht das Gefühl dass es sich gelohnt hat zu warten.


----------



## xoif (26. Dezember 2017)

JanJake schrieb:


> Mal ne frage, mit welcher NV Karte ist eine 56er OC zu vergleichen? Kommt diese an einer 1070Ti heran?



Meine ref kann sich mit bios flash zwar gut von der 1070 absetzen, zur 1070ti fehlt aber zumindest in timespy noch deutlich was. Ich denke also nicht dass man rankommt, wurde im Falle der 1070ti aber gleich zur 1080 greifen.


----------



## dbekan96 (26. Dezember 2017)

VEGA 64 vs 1080 TI in BF1

Messergebnisse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stelle:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CB-Test bei Release von VEGA:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich mir erlauben darf die Steigerung an der statischen Stelle mal auf die Gesamtperformance zu übertragen, dann bin ich auf Augenhöhe mit der 1080 TI Founders. Sind immerhin gute 17% (130/111FPS) bei ~ 35W mehr bei 15% mehr Verbrauch (255/220W). Wenn man jetzt noch davon ausgeht das die VEGA wäherend des Benches im CB Test nicht nur ins PT sondern auch ins Temp Target lief und nicht wie bei mir @stock bei <40°C daddelt und die Treiber sich in Sachen Performance doch schon ein wenig gebessert haben, darf man vermuten, dass die VEGA so wie sie hier von einigen betrieben wird sich wohl zwischen einer 1080 TI FE und einer Custom bewegt. Die ist nämlich "nur" rund 10% schneller in BF1 a ls eine 1080 TI FE.

Hier der CB Test: Radeon RX Vega 64 & 56 im Test: Der helle Stern wirft lange Schatten (Seite 4) - ComputerBase

Der Vergleich ist natürlich nicht ganz rund.. Ist aber für eine Einschätzungg vielleicht ganz hilfreich.


----------



## drstoecker (27. Dezember 2017)

@db
welches bios nutzt du und welche Karte?
was ja mal richtig geil wäre wenn jemand  ein Custom bios schreiben würde und es hier hochladen könnte.


----------



## ATIR290 (27. Dezember 2017)

Hoffnungschimmer, zumindest bei uns in Italien:

ASUS ROG STRIX Radeon RX Vega64 8GB OC Edition VR Ready 5K HD Gaming - QmaxTech


----------



## drstoecker (27. Dezember 2017)

Ist aber nicht lieferbar!


----------



## ATIR290 (27. Dezember 2017)

Kommt Freitag bis Mittwoch.


----------



## BloodySuicide (27. Dezember 2017)

hey Leute
Ich hab das so nen kleines Problem und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen.
Meine Vega 64 und mein Ryzen 1600 haben heute eine Eisbaer/Eiswolf Kombi von Alphacool bekommen. Die teilen sich jetzt einen 280er Radi. GPU und HBM bleiben im Balance Mode auf richtig guten 50C. Der Hotspot macht mir allerdings echt sorgen. Der erreicht schnell über 100C. Woran kann das liegen? Druck ungleichmäßig? Müsste dann nicht einer der anderen Werte auch so ausrasten?


----------



## dbekan96 (27. Dezember 2017)

drstoecker schrieb:


> @db
> welches bios nutzt du und welche Karte?



Sapphire 64er Air mit stock bios aber einem ekwb fullvover


----------



## drstoecker (27. Dezember 2017)

Den kühler hatte ich auch drauf Is vor kurzem, top Teil. Hab mich aber von der wakü verabschiedet, jetzt alles wieder auf Luft umgebaut. Die Werte die du nennst sind 100pro Safe? Kannst du mal einen Screenshot davon hier hochladen?


----------



## ATIR290 (27. Dezember 2017)

Auf erneut RX Vega Air umgebaut, also wie im Auslieferungszustand
Ist dir der Lüfter nicht etwas zu laut,- oder untervoltest du und wie hoch lässt den Lüfter laufen ?


----------



## Ralle@ (27. Dezember 2017)

Wenn Luft für Vega dann den Morpheus II + die Noctua NF-F12
Was besseres gibt es für Vega nicht, von den dicken Custom Kühler mal abgesehen.


----------



## dbekan96 (27. Dezember 2017)

@dr Meinst einen Screen vom GPU-Z beim Zocken oder benchen?

Lief seit Wochen (oder Monaten)  sogar mit 1.1V unter Last bis zu Adrenalin. Dann habe ich die Spannung minimal erhöht und in Valley 5h gebencht. Der Benchmark eignet sich nämlich aufgrund der dauerhaften Lastwechsel super um die Stabilität zu testen  

Safe sind sie bis auf die Ungereimtheit: AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 und RX Vega 56 Overclocking/Undervolting-Thread


----------



## drstoecker (27. Dezember 2017)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Auf erneut RX Vega Air umgebaut, also wie im Auslieferungszustand
> Ist dir der Lüfter nicht etwas zu laut,- oder untervoltest du und wie hoch lässt den Lüfter laufen ?


Um ehrlich zu sein hab ich schon ein paar Sachen mit oc versucht als das Teil unter Wasser war. Aber die Ergebnisse waren alles andere als Safe, auch hatte ich diverse Probleme mit dem lc bios. Einige Netzteile versucht bis hin zum bq dpp11 1000w. 
Jetzt läuft die Karte mit dem 2ten bios im powersave Modus schön sparsam und leise. So reicht mir das momentan da ich wenn ich spiele meist bf1 , in 4k auf Auto Details. Habe sehr oft andere Systeme/bastelobjekte in Benutzung sodass mein hauptsystem nicht oft in betrieb ist. Irgendwie habe ich am basteln mehr Spaß als am zocken, leider!


----------



## Tripleh84 (27. Dezember 2017)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> @Tripleh84
> 
> Sicher dass der Kühler richtig sitzt?
> 70 kommt mir sehr viel vor



GPU und Mem Temp sind unter Vollast bei 300 bis 320 Watt ca. 52 Grad.. Da sich sowieso in dem Gehäuse die Hitze Staut und ich bekomm die nicht raus. 

Nur die Hotspot Temp im GPU-Z sind 70 Grad, und ich finde nichts, was das sein könnte. 

Wenn ich den Kühler nochmal Demontiere, dann bekomm ich den nie wieder drauf. Die WLP Pads, mit Verschiedenen mm usw.. Haften nicht wirklich. Dann bekomm ich das Teil nicht mehr zusammen.


----------



## drstoecker (27. Dezember 2017)

respekt an alle vega besitzer die ihre karten behalten bei den aktuell sehr hohen verkaufpreisen!
mich juckt es sehr in den finger zwecks verkauf!


----------



## moreply (27. Dezember 2017)

drstoecker schrieb:


> respekt an alle vega besitzer die ihre karten behalten bei den aktuell sehr hohen verkaufpreisen!
> mich juckt es sehr in den finger zwecks verkauf!



Mich auch  Die Karten gehen ja aktuell für um die 800€ weg...

Aber irgendwie mag ich meine Vega ja


----------



## Alabamaman (27. Dezember 2017)

moreply schrieb:


> Mich auch  Die Karten gehen ja aktuell für um die 800€ weg...
> 
> Aber irgendwie mag ich meine Vega ja


Für 800euro bekommst ne richtig gute 1080ti warum behalten!?


----------



## moreply (27. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab schon ne 1080ti siehe sig


----------



## Tripleh84 (27. Dezember 2017)

Interessant.. Wieso so hohe Preise? 

Was würde ich denn für meine Bekommen mit der Eiswolf dazu!?!?! Macht mich jetzt neugierig.


----------



## Venom89 (27. Dezember 2017)

Getrennt verkaufen. 
Da bekommt man mit Sicherheit das meiste. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## reddevil66693 (27. Dezember 2017)

515 für die kleine, für die Grosse(Custom) 699 bei mir.


----------



## moreply (27. Dezember 2017)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Interessant.. Wieso so hohe Preise?



Die Vega ist wohl extrem schnell beim XMR Mining.

Wenn man sich das anschaut könnte man echt schwach werden 

Sapphire AMD RX Vega 64 8Gb HBM2  | eBay

Sapphire AMD RX VEGA 64 - Limited Edition, Barely Used (Boxed)  | eBay


----------



## Alabamaman (27. Dezember 2017)

moreply schrieb:


> Ich hab schon ne 1080ti siehe sig


Na und so haste 2


----------



## Tripleh84 (27. Dezember 2017)

Ähm ja, bekomm weiche knie... 

Getrennt geht net, bekomm den alten lüfter nicht mehr drauf.....

Glaubt ihr bekomm dafür so 900€ mit der Eiswolf 240 !?!
Original Lüfter kann ich ja beilegen!


----------



## moreply (27. Dezember 2017)

Warum kriegst du den nicht mehr drauf 

Die Miner werden sich nicht für den Eiswolf interessieren, also auch nicht mehr bezahlen


----------



## Tripleh84 (27. Dezember 2017)

Also doch getrennt, wenn überhaupt. Will aber nichts drauflegen müssen zur ner TI

Ja bekomm ich schon, muss nur die Schrauben suchen


----------



## JanJake (27. Dezember 2017)

Guckt euch doch einmal die Gebote an! Das ist gepusht ohne Ende und so übertrieben offensichtlich, dafür gehen die Karten nie weg!


----------



## moreply (27. Dezember 2017)

JanJake schrieb:


> Guckt euch doch einmal die Gebote an! Das ist gepusht ohne Ende und so übertrieben offensichtlich, dafür gehen die Karten nie weg!



Dazu sag jetzt einfach mal Nö.

Siehe hier:

XFX Radeon RX Vega 64 Grafikkarte 8 GB HBM 2  | eBay
XFX Radeon RX Vega 64 Black Fan 8GB HBM2 wassergekuhlt EK Water Blocks  | eBay
HIS Radeon Vega 64  | eBay
Gigabyte Grafikkarte AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 8 GB HBM2-RAM PCIe x16 HDMI™, Display  | eBay
Powercolor AMD Radeon Vega 64 8GB HBM2  | eBay


----------



## Venom89 (27. Dezember 2017)

Ca 700 Scheint doch zu passen. 
rx vega 64 | eBay

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (27. Dezember 2017)

moreply schrieb:


> Mich auch  Die Karten gehen ja aktuell für um die 800€ weg...
> 
> Aber irgendwie mag ich meine Vega ja


Ich ja auch das ist das Problem!


Alabamaman schrieb:


> Für 800euro bekommst ne richtig gute 1080ti warum behalten!?


Weil ich ja immer noch der Meinung bin das beide Karte auf eine Welle sind und eine ti keinen Mehrwert darstellt.


JanJake schrieb:


> Guckt euch doch einmal die Gebote an! Das ist gepusht ohne Ende und so übertrieben offensichtlich, dafür gehen die Karten nie weg!


Doch, gerade nach den sofortkauf angeboten kannste gehen, unter beendete Angebote. Was noch dazu kommt eBay hat aktuell ne Max 9,99€ verkaufsprovision laufen bis Sonntag. Hab auch so 900€ + ekwb im Kopf!


----------



## Tripleh84 (27. Dezember 2017)

Hab meine Gerade Verkauft für 850€+ Alpacool Eiswolf, scheint wegen Mining zu sein. Da ich eh nur damit Zocke, kommt jetzt ne Zotac 1080ti Extreme Core Edition rein.


----------



## moreply (27. Dezember 2017)

Bei ebay?


----------



## Venom89 (27. Dezember 2017)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Ich ja auch das ist das Problem!
> 
> Weil ich ja immer noch der Meinung bin das beide Karte auf eine Welle sind und eine ti keinen Mehrwert darstellt.



Wenn sie für dich gleich schnell sind dann behalte sie doch. Dann sehe da dein Problem nicht 

Realistisch betrachtet ist die TI aber immer schneller. 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RtZk (27. Dezember 2017)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Weil ich ja immer noch der Meinung bin das beide Karte auf eine Welle sind und eine ti keinen Mehrwert darstellt.



Und damit widersprichst du jedem Test, die 1080 Ti ist deutlich vorne und die Vega ist und bleibt nur auf 1080 Niveau, egal wie viel Cherry Picking du betreibst, im Schnitt wird es nichts am tatsächlichen Resultat ändern.


----------



## reddevil66693 (27. Dezember 2017)

Keinen mehrwert? Verbrauch, temp,leistung mehr geht ja gar nicht mehr achso doch Preis, obwohl ich nur die 1070ti habe habe ich games wo sie locker 30 fps mehr liefert warum auch immer, will nicht wissen wie das dan bei der 1080ti ist.......


----------



## dbekan96 (27. Dezember 2017)

Mein Post in #1886 war kein Cherry Picking


----------



## drstoecker (27. Dezember 2017)

ja ich weis was die benchmarks sagen, ich behaupte ja nicht da es so ist. obwohl es eine optimierte vega oft auf das ti level schafft das ist so. aber im grunde ist es halt so das die ti mehr leistung hat, kostet ja schliesslich auch rund 40% mehr das darf man ja auch nicht vergessen. ich will das jetzt auch nicht weiter kommentieren, wir wissen ja wie das endet. es gibt schon genug solcher speziellen threads!


----------



## Venom89 (27. Dezember 2017)

Die UVP ist nicht mehr existent. Denk da dran. Momentan ist die TI Schweine günstig im Vergleich 

Eine Optimierte 64er kommt in ein paar spielen nah ran Ja, aber Overall ist die TI trotzdem ein ganzes Eckchen schneller. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## dbekan96 (27. Dezember 2017)

Man darf hoffen das AMD in der nächsten Gen. DEN Wurf landet. Ich schiele auch immer mal auf die TI einfach weil es mich interessiert aber ich glaube auf die 10FPS mehr bei einer 2GHz TI kann ich verzichten. Monitorwechsel würde dann auch anstehen weil ich Sync nicht missen will. 2020 steht das nächste Upgrade an. Bis dahin wird auf die Kante gelegt und gekauft was schnell ist


----------



## drstoecker (28. Dezember 2017)

Ich denke schon das amd mit Vega ein großer Wurf gelungen ist, nur nicht für uns Gamer. Wenn das Mining im allgemeinen so bleibt wie bisher sehe ich auch in Zukunft schwarz was die Verfügbarkeit angeht, auch für kommende Generationen.


----------



## Chinaquads (28. Dezember 2017)

Echt Mal, schei## auf die miner, ich möchte endlich Mal wieder vernünftige Grafikkartenpreise haben! Das ist doch zum kotzen.

800€ für ne gehobene Mittelklasse Grafikkarte... Geht's noch ?

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schnoopy12345 (28. Dezember 2017)

Ich konnte nicht widerstehen und habe meine Vega 56 Referenz heute Morgen für 740€ auf eBay verkauft. Und Nu?


----------



## reddevil66693 (28. Dezember 2017)

Wtf damit 1080ti kaufen natürlich , man hätte ich noch gewartet 749 das ist ne hausnummer für ne 56


----------



## Schnoopy12345 (28. Dezember 2017)

reddevil66693 schrieb:


> Wtf damit 1080ti kaufen natürlich , man hätte ich noch gewartet 749 das ist ne hausnummer für ne 56



Das ist ein guter Plan. Dann muss ich mich ja hier aus dem Thread verabschieden. Ich war jedenfalls gern Vega Besitzer


----------



## reddevil66693 (28. Dezember 2017)

Hab für meine ´´nur´´ 515 bekommen vor paar wochen aber da war das noch nicht bei 700 denke da hast du wirklich glück gehabt.


----------



## JanJake (28. Dezember 2017)

Schon abartig was die dafür zahlen!

Sollte AMD mal gegensteuern und vielleicht zwei Versionen heraus bringen. Eine eben für den Mining scheiß und eine für Gaming. Sind zwar noch 3 Monate bis ich mir was kaufen möchte, aber so krass viel würde ich nie für eine Karte ausgeben. 

Bei gleicher Leistung zwischen NV und AMD kaufe ich eigentlich immer die AMD, damit bin ich bis heute besser gefahren, die 390 ist in einigen Spielen 50% schneller als eine 970 inzwischen. Hohe Auflösung voraus gesetzt! 

Sollte AMD bis Ende März nichts auf die Kette bekommen, wird es eine NV. 1070Ti oder so wird es wohl werden. 1080 lohnt nicht für 5% fast 100€ mehr ausgeben.


----------



## xaskor (28. Dezember 2017)

Amd kommt doch eh mit dee Vega nicht hinterher, und dann noch Varianten für Gamer und Miner?
Amd kann es doch auch egal sein wer es kauft, hauptsache es wird gekauft.


----------



## Schnoopy12345 (28. Dezember 2017)

reddevil66693 schrieb:


> Wtf damit 1080ti kaufen natürlich , man hätte ich noch gewartet 749 das ist ne hausnummer für ne 56



Asus 1080TI Strix OC für 781€ bestellt. Guter Tausch mit minimalem Aufschlag wie ich finde.


----------



## RtZk (28. Dezember 2017)

JanJake schrieb:


> Schon abartig was die dafür zahlen!
> 
> Sollte AMD mal gegensteuern und vielleicht zwei Versionen heraus bringen. Eine eben für den Mining scheiß und eine für Gaming. Sind zwar noch 3 Monate bis ich mir was kaufen möchte, aber so krass viel würde ich nie für eine Karte ausgeben.
> 
> ...



AMD ist es doch wurscht wer ihre GPU‘s kauft.

Aber das Hauptproblem bleibt, dass sie einfach nicht die Produktion auf die Reihe bekommen und selbst obwohl ihnen jede Vega aus den Händen gerissen wird,  haben sie nur einen winzigen Bruchteil der Verkäufe die NVIDIA hat.


----------



## ATIR290 (28. Dezember 2017)

150 Karten auf Lager!
Und wieder ist Italien Erster:

Gigabyte Radeon RX Vega 64 Gaming OC 8GB HBM2 3*HDMI/3*DP PCi Ex 3.0 16x, 4719331302771, GIGAB, Schede Video - NextHS.it

Heute kommen weitere Shops hinzu...


----------



## SnaxeX (28. Dezember 2017)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> 150 Karten auf Lager!
> Und wieder ist Italien Erster:
> 
> Gigabyte Radeon RX Vega 64 Gaming OC 8GB HBM2 3*HDMI/3*DP PCi Ex 3.0 16x, 4719331302771, GIGAB, Schede Video - NextHS.it
> ...



Gibts Tests zu dem Custom Kühler? Sprich wurde PCGH/ComputerBase oder eine Englisch sprachige Seite mit einem Testmuster beschickt?


----------



## ATIR290 (28. Dezember 2017)

Hier:

Exklusiv: Gigabyte RX Vega56 und Vega64 Gaming OC im Teardown


----------



## reddevil66693 (28. Dezember 2017)

Schnoopy12345 schrieb:


> Asus 1080TI Strix OC für 781€ bestellt. Guter Tausch mit minimalem Aufschlag wie ich finde.



Eher pervers gut denk mal nach du hast quasi ne 56 für ne 1080ti getauscht.


----------



## MfDoom (28. Dezember 2017)

er bezahlt 10% Ebay gebühr und wahrscheinlich nochmal 1 oder 2% an Paypal. Trotzdem ein günstiges Geschäft.
Das Weihnachtsgeld sitzt locker, ich habe eine r9390 bei Ebay drin


----------



## drstoecker (28. Dezember 2017)

Denkt doch aktuell an die 9,99€ Max Gebühren Aktion bei eBay, muss freigeschaltet werden. Gültig für 10 Auktionen bis Sonntag!


----------



## Schnoopy12345 (28. Dezember 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> er bezahlt 10% Ebay gebühr und wahrscheinlich nochmal 1 oder 2% an Paypal. Trotzdem ein günstiges Geschäft.
> Das Weihnachtsgeld sitzt locker, ich habe eine r9390 bei Ebay drin



Nein, keine 10% Gebühr Gott sei Dank! eBay hat gerade eine Aktion mit max 9,99€ VK Gebühr. 718€ sind effektiv rumgekommen. Freue mich auf die TI, war aber auch mit der Vega sehr, sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Zerosix-06 (28. Dezember 2017)

Neuer Grafikkarten Benchmark/Test Parcours bei Computerbase, da kann man schön sehen, wie sich die Vega in einem etwas aktualisierten Spiele Parcours und aktuellen Treibern macht
Neue Grafikkarten-Benchmarks fur das Jahr 2018 - ComputerBase

Durchschnitt:
FullHD: 64=1080, 56 > 1070
WQHD: 64 > 1080, 56 > 1070
4K 64 > 1080, 56 > 1070 

leider ist der aktuell Marktpreis und die Verfügbarkeit von Vega absolut fürn A... Ich bin froh dass ich meine 56er noch für 400€ bekommen habe und das ist sie gepaart mit FreeSync unter WQHD absolut wert...
Ja der eBay Finger juckt, aber ich denke ich würde es am Ende bereuen daher entscheide ich mich dagegen. 
Unter Wasser wie bei mir ist die 56er ein richtig feines Kärtchen und den Sync möchte ich nicht mehr vermissen, ist einfach ein besseres Spielerlebnis wie ohne.


----------



## JanJake (28. Dezember 2017)

Dann muss AMD das nur noch gepacken bekommen das die Karten auch mal vernünftig lieferbar sind und vor allem auch zu einem Fairen preis! Ansonsten kommt statt der Vega56 eine 1070Ti in PC.


----------



## RtZk (28. Dezember 2017)

Zerosix-06 schrieb:


> Neuer Grafikkarten Benchmark/Test Parcours bei Computerbase, da kann man schön sehen, wie sich die Vega in einem etwas aktualisierten Spiele Parcours und aktuellen Treibern macht
> Neue Grafikkarten-Benchmarks fur das Jahr 2018 - ComputerBase
> 
> Durchschnitt:
> ...



Der Battlefront 2 Test (bei mir ~70 FPS , bei CB 58) und der Mittelerde Schatten des Krieges Test (bei mir ~60 FPS, bei CB 44 FPS) ist sehr seltsam, ich bekomme in beiden Spielen deutlich mehr FPS mit meiner Karte in 4k, was für mich zumindest den Test reichlich unglaubwürdig macht.


----------



## Zerosix-06 (28. Dezember 2017)

naja, das kann an vielem liegen...
- generell hast du eine andere HW (CPU, RAM,...)
- ggf. minimal andere Grafik settings
- ggf. andere Test Sequenz
- du hast ein Custom model CB testet mit der FE --> höherer Boost bei dir und direkt OC vom Hersteller
- hast du ggf ein wenig zusätzlich Hand angelegt (OC, Powertarget,...)?

also ich denke CB testet sicherlich gewissenhaft und ich denke nicht dass der Test dadurch unglaubwürdig wird, nur weil du ein paar FPS mehr hast
Ich würde einfach mal behaupten, dass beide FPS-Zahlen stimmen, aber eben die Grundparameter bei dir komplett andere sind wie bei CB

Ich würde z.B. auch niemals FPS zahlen von meiner 56 mit denen von CB vergleichen (meine ist OC, Wakü, 64er Bios,....)


----------



## RtZk (28. Dezember 2017)

Hm ja, aber das sind schon deutlich höhere FPS Werte, dafür bräuchte ich einen sehr viel höheren Takt, und meine Karte hat einen minimal übertakten Speicher und ein gesenktes PT auf 87% und boosted so auf 1,9ghz in beiden Spielen. Ich spiele in beiden Spielen mit den maximal möglichen Einstellungen (außer Res Scale natürlich). Bei mir ist es ein Schnitt von allen Szenen, so tief wie sie in Shadow of War fallen, ist meine Karte nicht mal im Ansatz gefallen, das Tiefste waren 54 FPS und von avg 44 auf 54 min ist schon ein Wort.


----------



## Zerosix-06 (28. Dezember 2017)

Ok, machen wir mal einen Vergleich, ich habe für die  Boost Zahlen mal den 1080TI FE Test von PCGH verwendet: GTX 1080 Ti: 11 GiB VRAM, GPU-Boost und Fazit


> Im Spielebetrieb sahen wir bei unserem Testexemplar der GTX 1080 Ti nach erfolgter Aufheizphase typischerweise Werte zwischen 1.550 und 1.709 MHz



verglichen mit deinen 1900MHz Boost die du angiebst, ergeben sich zwischen
1550 vs 1900 = +22,6% GPU Takt
1700 vs 1900 = +11,8% GPU Takt
wenn wir die Goldene Mitte als Annahme treffen:
1625 vs 1900 = etwa +17% GPU Takt



> Der Battlefront 2 Test (bei mir ~70 FPS , bei CB 58) und der Mittelerde Schatten des Krieges Test (bei mir ~60 FPS, bei CB 44 FPS) ist sehr seltsam, ich bekomme in beiden Spielen deutlich mehr FPS mit meiner Karte in 4k, was für mich zumindest den Test reichlich unglaubwürdig macht.



Battlefront: 58 FPS +17% = 67,9 FPS  --> hier sind wir mit 2FPS schon im Bereich der Messungenauigkeit
Mittelerde: 44 FPS +17% = 51,48 FPS

und wie schon erwähnt, alle anderen Eingangs Parameter können ebenfalls minimal anders sein. Dein Speicher ist ja ebenfalls übertaktet wie du erwähnst, also werden es eher mehr wie +17% Leistung sein, die du durch deine OC-1080TI Custom verglichen mit der 1080TI FE @default hast.

Ich will nun nicht sagen, dass CB 100%ig niemals einen Fehler macht bei Ihren Tests. Aber die Tests auf CB und PCGH sind für mich immer die besten und glaubwürdigsten im Vergleich zu diversen anderen Seiten im Netz. Beide Beschreiben sehr deutlich ihre Testmethodik, schlüsseln im Normalfall alle Daten, Settings,... auf die sie verwenden.
Also unglaubwürdig ist sicher was anderes.


----------



## csad2775 (29. Dezember 2017)

Ach die Gigabyte Custom 64er is bei Caseking eingetroffen und lieferbar... zwar zum Mondpreis aber nur zur Info^^


----------



## Downsampler (30. Dezember 2017)

csad2775 schrieb:


> Ach die Gigabyte Custom 64er is bei Caseking eingetroffen und lieferbar... zwar zum Mondpreis aber nur zur Info^^



Wenn ich die Preise da sehe, dann weiß ich genau, die haben nicht mehr alle Nadeln am Tannenbaum.


----------



## yummycandy (30. Dezember 2017)

Ich finds ziemlich interessant, vielleicht auch jemand von euch: Benchmark Results


----------



## kazzig (31. Dezember 2017)

Mitte April 2018 fallen dann die Preise - dann, wenn alles zu spät ist


----------



## reddevil66693 (31. Dezember 2017)

Amd hat bei vega von anfang an nicht auf Gamer gesetzt was auch gut ist (naja für AMD).


----------



## Chinaquads (31. Dezember 2017)

Die Krux an der Sache ist ja die, das Vega genug Rohrleistung hat, sie aber nicht richtig auf die Straße bringen kann. Zudem die Preise gerade explodieren.

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lighting-Designer (31. Dezember 2017)

reddevil66693 schrieb:


> Halt nicht fürs Gamen AMD hat aber auch hässlich gelogen mit nicht freigeschalteten features usw diese aber vor kurzen verneint haben da Vega nicht mehr schneller wird = rip.



Und NV lügt ja bekanntlich nie die Kunden an! Ich sag nur: GTX970 4GiB? Maxwell und Async Compute? 
Selbst Pascal kann noch kein Async Compute. Da wird auch noch alles nacheinander abgearbeitet. Ob Volta das kann ist auch noch nicht sicher. 
Kauf weiter deine NV-Karten und verschone uns mit deinen dummen Kommentaren.


@ Ralle 

Wie weit kannst du die LC undervolten? Sobald ich was an den Spannungen änder friert das Sys ein oder stürzt ab.


----------



## Ralle@ (31. Dezember 2017)

@Lightning Designer

Wie undervoltest du?
Ich kann nur jeden das OverdriveNTool ans Herz legen, funktioniert weit besser als der Wattman. P6 und P7 müssen sich bei den MHZ und bei den Volt unterscheiden und ja es kann sein dass manch Vegas sehr zickig sein können. Bei 1750 MHZ GPU Takt kann ich 1,10 einstellen, was unter Last 1,075 - 1080 entspricht. Damit läuft die Karte seit ich sie habe stabil, viel weniger geht da nicht mehr.


----------



## DARPA (31. Dezember 2017)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Selbst Pascal kann noch kein Async Compute. Da wird auch noch alles nacheinander abgearbeitet.



Stimmt zwar nicht, aber hey, warum sich mit Details aufhalten.
Bereits Maxwell V2 kann 1 graphic und bis zu 31 compute queues parallel abarbeiten. Warum das bei Maxwell praktisch trotzdem Leistung kostet statt zu profitieren merkt man, wenn man sich die Details anschaut. Dann sieht man auch die entscheidende Verbesserung bei Pascal.

Dazu passt auch, dass du bei der 970 Problematik ausgerechnet die Menge des VRAM ansprichst, obwohl das die einzige Spezifikation ist, die tatsächlich stimmt (im Gegensatz zum Controller).

Da das alles hier aber hart OT ist und ich auch kein Interesse daran habe nV zu verteidigen, will ich nur sagen, dass es gut wäre, wenn sich alle mehr im Detail beschäftigen würden. Das könnte viele flame wars unterbinden und objektivere Diskussionen ermöglichen.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (31. Dezember 2017)

DARPA schrieb:


> Stimmt zwar nicht, aber hey, warum sich mit Details aufhalten.
> Bereits Maxwell V2 kann 1 graphic und bis zu 31 compute queues parallel abarbeiten. Warum das bei Maxwell praktisch trotzdem Leistung kostet statt zu profitieren merkt man, wenn man sich die Details anschaut. Dann sieht man auch die entscheidende Verbesserung bei Pascal.
> 
> Dazu passt auch, dass du bei der 970 Problematik ausgerechnet die Menge des VRAM ansprichst, obwohl das die einzige Spezifikation ist, die tatsächlich stimmt (im Gegensatz zum Controller).
> ...



@DARPA

Bei Maxwell und auch Pascal wird immernoch alles nur seriell abgearbeitet. Ein Software-Scheduler verteilt das bei Pascal nur besser als bei Maxwell. AMD kann das in Hardware. Solange ein Treiber das machen muss ist es meiner Meinung nach nicht vorhanden, da die Grafikschnittstelle (DX12, Vulkan) das nicht steuern kann. Denn genau das ist der Vorteil von Low-Level-APIs . Ich möchte nicht wissen wie viel NV den Entwicklern zahlt damit die bei DX11 und Gamemurks bleiben. Denn wenn ein Spiel nur auf einer LVA basiert läuft es auf AMD-GPUs ein gutes Stück schneller.


@Ralle

Ich ändere nur im Wattman das PT und stelle die Spannungen auf P6=1100mV und P7= 1150mV. An den Frequenzen ändere ich nichts. Die 1752MHz sollten dann auch reichen. 
Nach 3 Sekunden im Firestrike friert das Bild ein und der Treiber stürzt ab. 
Gekühlt wird meine LC seit kurzem von einer Alphacool Eiswolf GPX 240. Die Temperaturen sind auch in Ordnung. Ich hab 2 120er NB eLoops auf dem Radiator, die mit ca. 1000rpm unter Last drehen.


----------



## King_Kolrabi (31. Dezember 2017)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> ,
> @King_Kolrabi
> 
> Wieso taktet deine LC so tief?



Keine Ahnung; der Chip gibt das halt her.
Ich habe mich da in 10er Schritten hinbewegt.
Hat ein paar lustige Nachmittagsstunden gedauert...


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Dezember 2017)

Zwecks Aufräumarbeiten geschlossen.

EDIT:
Sinnloses rumgebashe ob jetzt grün oder rot geiler ist wurde großflächig ausgeblendet. Das ist weder Ziel eines Laberthreads über Vega (NICHT Geforce-Karten!) noch hilft es irgendeinem Menschen auf der Welt weiter. In das Gebashe eingearbeitete Beleidigungen wurden ebenfalls entsprechend der Forenregeln behandelt - ich bitte darum im weiteren Verlauf des wieder offenen Threads zurück zu freundlichem/sachlichem Verhalten zurückzukehren für die User, bei denen das Punktesystem aufgrund einer Wiederholungstäterschaft nicht ohnehin eine Denkpause angeordnet hat.


----------



## Ralle@ (31. Dezember 2017)

THX fürs Aufräumen.

Um mal wieder was für den Thread zu tun.
Irgendwer wollte mal Ergebnisse von Vega beim internen Benchmark von Assassins Creed Origins haben.
Dem bin ich jetzt mal nachgekommen, hatte wieder mal etwas Zeit.

Assassins Creed Origins
1920 x 1080 / 120% Scale / max Details (alle Regler so weit nach Rechts wie es ging)

System Specs
I7 7820X @ 4,5 GHZ / Mesh @ 3,0 GHZ
32GB DDR4 3466
MSI Gaming 7 ACK
XFX Vega 64 LC @ 1750 / 1100 -------- Asus 1080 TI @ 2000 / 6000
Win 10 / Adrenalin 17.12.2 / Nvidia 388.71

Die Vega lag vom Verbrauch 51W über der 1080 TI.
Es sind 8 FPS AVG zwischen den Karten. Was auffällig ist, der AMD Treiber scheint die CPU etwas mehr zu belasten.


Falls ich heute nicht mehr ON komme

Frohes neues Jahr Jungs und Mädls!


----------



## Lighting-Designer (31. Dezember 2017)

@Ralle

Meinst ich komm mit dem OverdriveN-Tool weiter als mit Wattmann? Mit dem alten 17.9.x lief meine LC durchgängig mit über 1700MHz, jetzt kann ich froh sein wenn ich in die Nähe komme.


----------



## DARPA (31. Dezember 2017)

Warum wurde meine Antwort auf Lighting-Designer gelöscht, aber sein Text wurde stehen gelassen?
Da war null Beleidigung enthalten. Ausserdem bleibt seine Aussage somit unkommentiert im Raum stehen.


----------



## Ralle@ (31. Dezember 2017)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> @Ralle
> 
> Meinst ich komm mit dem OverdriveN-Tool weiter als mit Wattmann? Mit dem alten 17.9.x lief meine LC durchgängig mit über 1700MHz, jetzt kann ich froh sein wenn ich in die Nähe komme.



Das OverdriveNTool behält die Einstellungen, beim Wattman ist das immer so eine Sache.
Und die Adrenalin Treiber lasten den Chip mehr aus, da kann es schon sein das Settings von älteren Treibern nicht mit den neuen stabil sind. Muss man wieder austesten.


----------



## DaHell63 (31. Dezember 2017)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> THX fürs Aufräumen.
> 
> Um mal wieder was für den Thread zu tun.
> Irgendwer wollte mal Ergebnisse von Vega beim internen Benchmark von Assassins Creed Origins haben.
> ...



Zwecks Vergleichbarkeit hättest Du schon beide Karten mit 120% Scale laufen  lassen müßen und nicht nur die GTX 1080ti. 
Ist sehr schön zu erkennen am VRam Verbrauch.
2661MB VRam entsprechen dem extrem Preset in 1080p und die 2876MB VRam sind eben mit 120% Scale.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich will keine Absicht unterstellen, denn verklickt habe ich mich auch schon öfters.


----------



## Ralle@ (31. Dezember 2017)

Nochmal kontrolliert.
Ist auf 120% gestellt. Nicht vergessen, die 1080 TI hat mehr VRAM und bei der Vega ist HBCC aktiviert.


----------



## DaHell63 (31. Dezember 2017)

Der VRam Verbrauch ist bei dem Benchmark genau auf die jeweilligen Presets  eingestellt.
Jegliche Änderung von den Einstellungen schlägt sich auch auf den VRam nieder. Egal ob AA/AF o. Auflösung.

Raffs TITAN X P. hat auch mehr VRam als eine GTX 1080ti, trotzdem wird der VRam bei den jeweilligen Presets immer gleich belastet.

1080p/2661MB.........1440p/2999MB und in 4K sind es 3964MB.
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Assassins Creed Origins interner Benchmark

auch eine GTX 1080 hat in 1080p den selben VRam Ver brauch wie eine GTX 1080ti o. eben wie eine Titan x.
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Assassins Creed Origins interner Benchmark

Eine Vega56 hat in 1440p den selben VRam Verbrauch (2999MB) wie alle anderen Karten auch.
YouTube

Bei Dir sind es 
GTX 1080ti..............2876MB VRam
VegaLC......................2661MB VRam 

Deswegen kommt es mir komisch vor, daß die beiden Karten eine unterschiedliche VRam Belastung haben (bei den selben Einstellungen)

Edit.:
Das soll jetzt keine Bewertung wegen der Performance  meinerseits werden. 
Nur nachvollziehbar sollten die Tests sein.


----------



## Ralle@ (31. Dezember 2017)

Hm

Ich prüfe es morgen noch mal.


----------



## Rallyesport (1. Januar 2018)

Frohes neues an alle Vega Besitzer! 
Ich werde morgen Abend auch mal wieder etwas experimentieren &#55357;&#56898;


----------



## Ralle@ (1. Januar 2018)

Frohes neues

Habe jetzt den Assassins Creed Origin Bench wiederholt, doch die Ergebnisse sind etwas komisch.
Eines vorweg, ich schwanke zwischen 81 & 82 FPS AVG (5 Versuche gemacht). Das was komisch ist, wenn ich die Konfig File lösche und eine neue erstellen lasse, wird mir 2660 - 2668 MB angezeigt und ich komme auf 82 FPS. Beende ich das Game und starte es erneut, komme ich auf 2876 MB und ich komme auf 81 FPS obwohl alles gleich eingestellt ist. 
Ich lasse daher die 81 FPS AVG als Ergebnis. Keine Ahnung was da 200 MB mehr belegt, auf die Performance hat das wenig bis keinen Einfluss.


----------



## DaHell63 (1. Januar 2018)

Da muß man sich fast fragen ob deine VegaLC irgendwie limitiert wird.
Ich mein 1FPS Unterschied bei erhöhter Auflösung...........



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freiheraus (3. Januar 2018)

Geduld hat sich ausgezahlt


----------



## hugo-03 (3. Januar 2018)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Geduld hat sich ausgezahlt



gab es die mal 5 minuten ?


----------



## Freiheraus (3. Januar 2018)

Ich war nicht bei der ersten Welle mit 40 Stück dabei. Ein paar Tage später war die Karte für einige Tage bestellbar. Aber wie man sieht, die Lieferung erfolgt über einen Monat später. Dafür keine Apothekerpreise wie bei anderen Shops (Caseking, Alternate, etc.)^^


----------



## Freiheraus (3. Januar 2018)

Red Devil RX Vega 56 für 549,- verfügbar:  8GB Powercolor Radeon RX VEGA 56 Red Devil - Radeon RX VEGA | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks

Ist natürlich nicht mehr so gut vom P/L-Verhältnis her wie die 64er, aber wenn ich mir andere Händler anschaue...


----------



## panthex (3. Januar 2018)

Boah, tut ja weh. Ich hab meine Referenz für 399€ damals gekauft und die läuft jetzt auf 64er Liquid Niveau. Zugegebenermaßen die Investition des EK-Blocks muss man dagegenrechnen. Aber 550 Öcken für die Kleine ist schon ein hartes Stück. Nunja, der Markt gibt's her, 1070Ti und 1080 sind ja auch nicht billiger. Hat jemand mal ne Marktentwicklung zur Hand? Hab das Gefühl die Generation an Grafikkarten ist wertstabil wie schon lange nicht mehr


----------



## drstoecker (3. Januar 2018)

Also eine amd Vega aktuell ist eine gute wertanlage.
habe meine 64er vor kurzem mit ekwb für 900steine verkauft, nicht weil ich unzufrieden mit der Leistung war sondern der hohe Verkaufspreis war entscheidend. In Kürze trudelt eine 1080ti ein aber so einen großen Unterschied erwarte ich nicht.


----------



## dbekan96 (3. Januar 2018)

Kannst ja mal berichten


----------



## Freiheraus (3. Januar 2018)

sorry falscher thread


----------



## Kyuss89 (3. Januar 2018)

Als Besitzer einer 1080ti der nun sein PC-Gaming ein wenig zurückschrauben will, habe ich bei dem Vega 56 Angebot bei Mindfactory zugeschlagen, ein Schnapper ist es mit Sicherheit nicht aber ich hab Bock auf die Karte.

Die 1080ti gibt es aktuell für 999€ bei 888€ hatte ich sie damals gekauft, von Wertanlage hat die Geschichte wirklich etwas


----------



## jeez90 (4. Januar 2018)

Ich habe mir jetzt auch die 56 Red Devil für 550 bestellt und bin sehr gespannt. Anscheinend waren heute 50 Stück bei mindfactory vorhanden. Die 64 für 560 muss ich irgendwie verpasst haben :x


----------



## xoif (4. Januar 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Also eine amd Vega aktuell ist eine gute wertanlage.
> habe meine 64er vor kurzem mit ekwb für 900steine verkauft, nicht weil ich unzufrieden mit der Leistung war sondern der hohe Verkaufspreis war entscheidend. In Kürze trudelt eine 1080ti ein aber so einen großen Unterschied erwarte ich nicht.



Ich bin jetzt auch schwach geworden. Hatte meine stock 56 als Autkion mit 700€ Sofortkauf drinnen und es hat keine Stunde gedauert bis ich die 700€ auf meinem Paypalkonto hatte. 300€ Gewinn nach 3 Monaten Benutzung ist schon verrückt. Das Vega basteln war zwar ganz nett, meine neue MSI 1080 Gaming X (für 490€) ist aber einfach in allen Situationen leiser, kühler und stabiler ohne dass ich nur einen Finger rühren muss.


----------



## Freiheraus (5. Januar 2018)

xoif schrieb:


> Das Vega basteln war zwar ganz nett, meine neue MSI 1080 Gaming X (für 490€) ist aber einfach in allen Situationen leiser, kühler und stabiler ohne dass ich nur einen Finger rühren muss.



Wobei die MSI auch kein echter Leisetreter mit 38 dB(A) ist: GeForce GTX 1080 im Test: Partnerkarten im Benchmark-Vergleich (Seite 2) - ComputerBase 

Die Red Devil 64 ist mit Silent-Bios und 34 dB(A) z.B. merklich leiser, wenn man einen Custom vs. Custom Vergleich anstellen wollte: PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 64 Red Devil im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase
Daher bin ich besonders auf die Red Devii 56 mit Silent-Bios gespannt, die dürfte kaum noch hörbar sein. Mir geht momentan die RX 570 ITX auf den Wecker,  obwohl die laut CB auch nur 34 36 dB(A) erreicht.


----------



## Ralle@ (5. Januar 2018)

DB Angaben sind auch nicht das wahre.
Dann schon lieber Sone und die MSI Gaming hört man im Normalfall nicht, die dreht erst bei 72 Grad auf und das erreicht man selten (in meinen gedämmten R5 wurde meine Stromix 1080 TI auch nicht laut und die braucht ein ganzes Stück mehr als eine 1080 non TI).


----------



## Rallyesport (5. Januar 2018)

Hallo mal schnell ne Frage, mit meinem Optimierten Wattman Profil erreiche ich in ARK Survival Evolved maximal 1598Mhz. Die Grafikkarte läuft mit 3200Umdrehungen Lüftergeschwindigkeit und kommt da teilweise an die 85° Drosseltemperatur. 
Mein Kumpel besitzt auch eine Vega 64 Referenz, seine läuft im Standardmodus. Bei ihm Boostet sie oft auf über 1600Mhz und läuft auf maximal 80° 
Wir beide besitzen ein LianLi PC 7 Gehäuse, nur in meinem sind mehr Lüfter verbaut, bei ihm nur zwei. 
Ich kann mir nicht erklären wie seine Karte höhere Taktraten in Ark erzielen kann als meine und dann sogar noch Kühler läuft, da kann doch was nicht stimmen, oder hab ich einfach nen schlechtes Modell erwischt? 
Der einzige Unterschied der mir jetzt einfällt, er spielt auf Full HD und ich auf einem WQHD Free Sync Monitor. 
Anbei Wattmanprofil im Anhang.


----------



## Freiheraus (5. Januar 2018)

In FullHD wird dein Kumpel einfach extrem CPU-limitiert sein. Die UE4 ist die am schlechtesten parallelsierte (pseudomoderne) Engine. Seine Grafikkarte wird deutlich weniger ausgelastet sein als deine. Schlag ihm Downsampling/VSR@WQHD vor, dann wird seine Vega deutlich stärker ausgelastet sein und vermutlich ähnliche Werte wie du erreichen, vorausgesetzt er hat eine vergleichbare AMD CPU. 

Als ich meine Referenz Vega 56 noch hatte konnte ich einige Games fast lautlos zocken (z.B. DayZ SA) weil ich mit meiner FHD Auflösung ebenfalls stark CPU-limitiert war (Gesamtsystem lag bei ca. 130 Watt bzw. die ASIC Power der Karte bei ca. 55W), mit Downsampling@WQHD stieg die Leistungsaufnahme des System dann schnell mal auf deutlich über 200W und die Karte wurde hörbar, sie hatte einfach mehr (Pixel) zu berechnen und wurde dadurch deutlich besser augelastet.


----------



## Freiheraus (5. Januar 2018)

Vielleicht die letzte Chance eine Vega FE mit 16GB für 749,- zu bekommen: 16GB AMD Radeon Vega Frontier Edition Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon Vega | Mindfactory.de

Falls nicht 749,- € angezeigt werden, auf Mindstar klicken.


----------



## Rallyesport (5. Januar 2018)

Also er hat auch nen Ryzen 5 1600X es ist quasi das selbe System wie bei mir, einzig das Board und der Ram (Asus Prime X370-Pro und der Ram, HyperX Fury 2666) unterscheiden sich zu meinem Sys. 
Ja das kann gut sein das er da im CPU Limit hängt, jedoch frage ich mich wieso da die Grafikkarte dann voll boostet. 
Ich hab gestern Nacht noch einmal gegengetestet. 
Wenn ich im Flug über das Meer bin und weit entfernte Objekte angezeigt werden boostet meine auch auf über 1600Mhz, sobald diese Objekte jedoch näher kommen fällt der Takt bis er dann mitten in Bäumen, Gras ect auf ca 1570Mhz fällt. 
Das ist alles nicht so wild, macht es ja nur Maximal 2FPS aus, aber das sind gerade die FPS die für mich bedeuten Freesync Range ja, nein... 
WIe ist die Gamingleistung der Vega FE? Normal müsste die doch mit ihren 16GB sehr zukunftsicher sein?


----------



## jeez90 (5. Januar 2018)

Die Frontier ist meineswissens eher eine professionelle Grafikkarte. Tendenziell sollten 16 GB jedoch locker eine Weile ausreichen. 
Meine Vega 56 Red Devil ist eben angekommen. Schon ein ordentlicher Brocken, jedoch gut konstruiert und toll anzusehen. Kaum RGB (sehr nach meinem Geschmack), lassen sich bei eingebauter Grafikkarte links die BIOS umschalten und mittig die RGB Beleuchtung ein- oder ausschalten. Eine Warnung für Overclocker: Powercolor scheint die Hynix HBM Stacks zu verwenden, zumindest sind meine von Hynix.
Eine Frage: Ich habe eine m.2 SSD, die jetzt aufgrund ihrer Größe gut einen Zentimeter von der Grafikkarte entfernt sitzt. In Tests wird die Grafikkarte kaum wärmer als 60 Grad. Das sollte kein Risiko für die m.2 darstellen oder?


----------



## drstoecker (5. Januar 2018)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Vielleicht die letzte Chance eine Vega FE mit 16GB für 749,- zu bekommen: 16GB AMD Radeon Vega Frontier Edition Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon Vega | Mindfactory.de
> 
> Falls nicht 749,- € angezeigt werden, auf Mindstar klicken.



scheint als ob Vega abverkauft wird, wurde ja schon angekündigt!


----------



## Kyuss89 (5. Januar 2018)

Ich sitze hier und warte das meine Powercolor Vega 56 Red Devil ins Kiosk eingeliefert wird samt seinem neuen Heim, dem Fractal Design R6 :O

Bin sehr gespannt, muss mich noch in das ganze Vega UV Thema einlesen hab aber richtig Lust drauf.

Plan ist im Silent BIOS das Power Target zu maximieren und dann mit UV die DPM States anzupassen...


----------



## Freiheraus (5. Januar 2018)

Um ehrlich zu sein, bin ich vom Red Devil 56 Test auf CB etwas enttäuscht. Powercolor hat es leider verpasst die Karte auch für Silent/Effizienz-Freaks wie mich interessant zu machen und nur die Leistung/OC-Fraktion im Sinn gehabt: PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Red Devil im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase
Ich hätte mir ein Bios a la  "Nitro+ 56@Effizienz" gewünscht, auch wenn die Karte dann 2% langsamer gewesen wäre. So stellt sich mir aber kaum noch die Frage ob Red Devil 56@Silent oder Red Devil 64@Silent. Letztere verbraucht nur rund 20Watt mehr und ist merklich schneller bei gleicher Lautstärke. Preislich ist auch kein Unterschied bis auf 10 Euro vorhanden und zur RD 64er gabs auch noch die 2 Spiele dazu, weil ich lange vor dem 31.12. bestellt und bezahlt hatte. Eigentlich war aber die RD 56er mein Favorit...  Ich brauche eigentlich nicht die Leistung einer Vega 64, mein Monitor/die Auflösung ruft eh nicht die Leistung ab. Was würdet ihr machen? Beide Karten will ich nicht öffnen um eine Entscheidung zu fällen.


----------



## blautemple (5. Januar 2018)

Bei fast gleichem Preis logischerweise die 64er.


----------



## DARPA (5. Januar 2018)

Crossfire, was sonst


----------



## blautemple (5. Januar 2018)

DARPA schrieb:


> Crossfire, was sonst



Kann man so machen, ist dann halt kacke


----------



## jeez90 (5. Januar 2018)

Ich würde die 64 behalten und die 56 zurückschicken oder sogar verkaufen. Die Enttäuschung kann ich jedoch nicht ganz nachvollziehen:
"Wer bei der Radeon RX Vega 56 Red Devil dagegen das Silent-BIOS auswählt (das Standard-BIOS kann getrost ignoriert werden), erhält hingegen eine sehr leise Grafikkarte, die immer noch minimal schneller als die genauso leise Radeon RX Vega 56 Nitro+ mit dem Effizienz-BIOS arbeitet und dafür immer noch minimal mehr Energie benötigt. "


----------



## Freiheraus (5. Januar 2018)

Mein Hauptproblem ist, die Red Devil 56 hat selbst mit Spar-BIOS eine (max.) Leistungsaufnahme von 263W, die Nitro+ nur 220W und ich habe meine Referenz Vega 56 sogar mit "Power Save"-Profil betrieben was max. 185-200W bedeutet hat. Die Referenzkarte hat auch immerhin die heisse Luft direkt herausgeblasen. In meinem HTPC-Gehäuse kann ich nur relativ schlecht die heisse Luft über 80mm-Gehäuselüfter herausbekommen. Ich hatte einfach auf eine sparsamere Red Devil 56 gehofft, eben im Stil der Nitro+. Aber bei dieser Leistungsaufnahme kann man wie gesagt gleich die Red Devil 64 (285W) nehmen. Natürlich könnte ich manuell undervolten und das Powerlimit stark begrenzen, aber ich wollte eigentlich eine gute Werkseinstellung ohne viel Gefrickel. 

Die Nitro+ 56 bekommt den Spagat zwischen Leistung und Effizienz mit nur zwei BIOSen besser hin als die Red Devil 56 mit drei (!) BIOSen...

Edit: Sapphire 11276-00-40G Carte graphique ATI Radeon Rx Vega 56 1572Mh PCI Express: Amazon.fr: Informatique

Das wär's für 539,-  Bei uns in D soll man aber 700+ bezahlen...


----------



## jeez90 (5. Januar 2018)

Okay, das Argument kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Für mich sprechen gegen die Nitro die 3 8 Pin und die noch schlechtere Verfügbarkeit als bei der Devil. Wobei bei mir im ausgeglichenen Silentmodus maximal 220 Watt angezeigt werden. Ob es wirklich so war zeigt sich am Ende in der Stromrechnung.


----------



## Kyuss89 (5. Januar 2018)

jeez90 schrieb:


> Okay, das Argument kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Für mich sprechen gegen die Nitro die 3 8 Pin und die noch schlechtere Verfügbarkeit als bei der Devil. Wobei bei mir im ausgeglichenen Silentmodus maximal 220 Watt angezeigt werden. Ob es wirklich so war zeigt sich am Ende in der Stromrechnung.



Dann aber aufgepasst, dass dein Kühlschrank ordnungsgemäß eingestellt ist, du beim Wasser kochen immer den Deckel auf den Topf machst usw. damit dein Messergebnis nicht verfälscht wird...


----------



## Chinaquads (5. Januar 2018)

Kyuss89 schrieb:


> Dann aber aufgepasst, dass dein Kühlschrank ordnungsgemäß eingestellt ist, du beim Wasser kochen immer den Deckel auf den Topf machst usw. damit dein Messergebnis nicht verfälscht wird...


Dank solcher Maßnahmen kommen wir mit  4 Personen auf 2500 kW/h im Jahr. Und da rechnet sich jedes eingespartes Watt. Wenn die graka nun 200 anstatt 350 Watt verbraucht, macht, aufs Jahr gesehen, schon einen Unterschied.

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## King_Kolrabi (5. Januar 2018)

Die Vega 64 lässt sich ziemlich gut tweaken.
Das heisst: untervolten; sich bei P6 und P7 in kleinen Schritten an den niedrigst möglichen stabilen Wert herantasten. Bei mir sind es P6 1060 mVolt und P7 1140 mVolt. Mit einer Vega 64 LC.
Zweitens: das Powerlimit und die Taktfrequenz anheben. Bei mir +50% und 1750 Mhz. Die des Öfteren tatsächlich erreicht werden.
Drittens (und WICHTIG!): Chill!
Chill ist super; senkt die Taktrate und somit den Verbrauch SOFORT sobald keine Maus/Joystick/Lenkrad/sonstige Aktion des Spielers erfolgt.
Damit kann ich meine Vega mit einem 500 Watt BeQuiet Netzteil betreiben; ich komme so gut wie nie über 520 Watt.
Vega funktioniert völlig anders als andere Grafikkarten...


----------



## RtZk (5. Januar 2018)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein, bin ich vom Red Devil 56 Test auf CB etwas enttäuscht. Powercolor hat es leider verpasst die Karte auch für Silent/Effizienz-Freaks wie mich interessant zu machen und nur die Leistung/OC-Fraktion im Sinn gehabt: PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Red Devil im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase
> Ich hätte mir ein Bios a la  "Nitro+ 56@Effizienz" gewünscht, auch wenn die Karte dann 2% langsamer gewesen wäre. So stellt sich mir aber kaum noch die Frage ob Red Devil 56@Silent oder Red Devil 64@Silent. Letztere verbraucht nur rund 20Watt mehr und ist merklich schneller bei gleicher Lautstärke. Preislich ist auch kein Unterschied bis auf 10 Euro vorhanden und zur RD 64er gabs auch noch die 2 Spiele dazu, weil ich lange vor dem 31.12. bestellt und bezahlt hatte. Eigentlich war aber die RD 56er mein Favorit...  Ich brauche eigentlich nicht die Leistung einer Vega 64, mein Monitor/die Auflösung ruft eh nicht die Leistung ab. Was würdet ihr machen? Beide Karten will ich nicht öffnen um eine Entscheidung zu fällen.





Ist doch klar, behalte die 64er, mehr Leistung schadet nie und 2 Spiele kostenlos ist nie schlecht.


----------



## jeez90 (5. Januar 2018)

Danke Chinaquads, so war es auch eher gemeint - ob 200 oder 250 Watt verbraucht werden sollte sich schon am Ende bemerkbar machen, auch wenn es natürlich keine genaue Messung ist  Ich denke zumindest, dass sich die Effizienz noch steigern lässt mit etwas Geduld - und wer 2 Grafikkarten zu je 550€ daheim liegen hat der kann auch 5 Euro mehr Strom (im Vergleich zur Nitro) verkraften - wobei ich wie gesagt die Enttäuschung verstehen kann, dass Powercolor sich hier nicht so viel Mühe gegeben hat wie Sapphire.
Zudem habe ich auch bei längerer Belastung (PUBG oder GTA 5 auf hoch mit nie weniger als 60 FPS auf WQHD) bisher keine Probleme mit meinem 500 Watt bequiet.


----------



## Kyuss89 (6. Januar 2018)

Das Silent Bios ist meiner Meinung nach super, die Karte bleibt auf einem fast unhörbaren Niveau und man kann das Powerlimit trotzdem bis 280Watt hochziehen. Hier gilt es halt einfach den gesunden Mittelweg aus OC, UV und PL zu finden.


----------



## csad2775 (6. Januar 2018)

Auf Geizhals is ne Sapphire Vega Pulse aufgetaucht... weiß einer was Genaueres?


----------



## jeez90 (6. Januar 2018)

Die Pulse ist schon ein paar Mal aufgetaucht, aber gesehen habe ich dazu sonst nichts. 
Kyuss: Hast du einen Tipp zum UV und den Werten, bei denen du angekommen bist?


----------



## Kyuss89 (6. Januar 2018)

Ich bin jetzt bei 1,1V und die Karte scheint im Standard-Takt immer noch zu arbeiten. Werde jetzt Schrittweise runtergehen bis die Karte abstürzt beim Standardtakt.

Gibt es einen Richtwert für die Spannung vom HBM? Vega64 Niveau sollte der ja schon erreichen denke ich...


----------



## Gurdi (6. Januar 2018)

Kyuss89 schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt bei 1,1V und die Karte scheint im Standard-Takt immer noch zu arbeiten. Werde jetzt Schrittweise runtergehen bis die Karte abstürzt beim Standardtakt.
> 
> Gibt es einen Richtwert für die Spannung vom HBM? Vega64 Niveau sollte der ja schon erreichen denke ich...



Die Spannung des HBM lässt sich nicht verändern. Die "Speicherspannung" regelt den Uncore, nicht den HBM Speicher.


----------



## Kyuss89 (6. Januar 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Spannung des HBM lässt sich nicht verändern. Die "Speicherspannung" regelt den Uncore, nicht den HBM Speicher.


Das bedeutet, ich kann am Speicher solange drehen bis ich Abstürze bekomme und das wars [emoji848] was genau ist dieser uncore? 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A5000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## yummycandy (7. Januar 2018)

Hier mal mehr Infos über Intels VEGA-CPU: Intel CPU with Vega GPU = faster than GTX 1060 laptop

Edit:

Passt gut dazu: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyuss89 (7. Januar 2018)

Der Sweetspot bei meiner Karte scheint genau bei 1V zu liegen, darunter fällt der Takt relativ schnell ab, darüber sind die Zugewinne bei bis zu 1,075V bei ca. maximal 40Mhz bei gleichzeitig 75Watt mehr. Die Faustregel pro  0,001V ein Watt mehr kann man fast unterschreiben.  Nur beim HBM ist bei 875 Mhz Schluss anscheinend, bei 900Mhz gibts Bildaussetzer. Ich habe mich jetzt schon durch ein paar Foren gewühlt, gibt es hier Tricks und bringt es was die Speicherspannung die ja nicht den Speicher anhebt, zu erhöhen? Oder sind hier die 1,2V HBM Spannung limitierend? Der HBM ist von Hynix


----------



## Zerosix-06 (7. Januar 2018)

Hi Kyuss89, du hast ja die Reddevil 56...

also bei den Referenzkarten kann man die HBM Spannung der V56 nur mittels einem V64 / V64LC Bios erhöhen und dadurch der V56 mehr HBM Takt gönnen.
Auf den Referenz ist aber zumindest nach aktuellem Wissensstand überall der selbe HBM von Samsung verbaut.

ob du mittels Bios z.B.  RedDevil V64 die HBM Spannung ebenfalls erhöhen kannst, müsstest du erforschen bzw. ausprobieren
wichtig bzw. interessant wäre hier dann ob die RD-V64 ebenfalls Hynix oder doch Samsung verbaut hat, denn ein Bios für Samsung Speicher ist nicht unbedingt funktional mit Hynix Speicher (andere Timing settings,...)

ohne HBM Erhöhung mittels bios war bei meiner V56 (Referenz aber Wakü) ebenfalls irgendwo bei 900MHz ende der Fahnenstange, mit V64 Bios fahre ich aktuell 1030 MHz ist aber aktuell ein moderates OC, irgendwann wenn ich Zeit habe muss ich mich auch nochmal mit der Powertble und 140% PT auseinandersetzen,... ggf bekomm ich dann den Chip auch stable auf >1700MHz aktuell habe ich ihn ~1690Mhz


----------



## Kyuss89 (7. Januar 2018)

Zerosix-06 schrieb:


> Hi Kyuss89, du hast ja die Reddevil 56...
> 
> also bei den Referenzkarten kann man die HBM Spannung der V56 nur mittels einem V64 / V64LC Bios erhöhen und dadurch der V56 mehr HBM Takt gönnen.
> Auf den Referenz ist aber zumindest nach aktuellem Wissensstand überall der selbe HBM von Samsung verbaut.
> ...



Besten Dank, hatte ich schon fast vermutet. Ich werde das denke ich lassen mit den BIOS Mods, die Karte läuft angenehm was Temperaturen und Leistung angeht.


----------



## hugo-03 (8. Januar 2018)

ab sommer dann vega gegen stück zur titan V ? AMD Tech Day: Vega-GPU in diesem Jahr noch in 7 nm, Navi folgt 2019 - ComputerBase


----------



## RtZk (8. Januar 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> ab sommer dann vega gegen stück zur titan V ? AMD Tech Day: Vega-GPU in diesem Jahr noch in 7 nm, Navi folgt 2019 - ComputerBase



Hoffentlich machen sie es nicht, Vega ist der Volta Architektur hoffnungslos unterlegen, da wird es auch eine 7nm Variante nicht reißen. Besser sie konzentrieren sich auf Navi und bringen damit dann endlich mal wieder konkurrenzfähige Karten (die diesmal Ampere dann wirklich schlagen sollten und zwar relativ deutlich, da 1 Jahr später).


----------



## yummycandy (8. Januar 2018)

Mal ne Frage, inwiefern wird sich die erhöhte ROP Anzahl im Kaby Lake-G bemerkbar machen?

Edit:
Meine Güte, was fürn Schwachsinn,  die 56 und 64 haben auch 64  ROPs....

Zu meiner Ehrenrettung, ich habe gelesen, daß GCN bisher auf 4 Pixelpiplines begrenzt war. Mit VEGA soll dies wohl dynamisch sein, obwohl die RX auch nur 4 hat. Es wäre mal interessant gewesen, nen Chip mit mehr zu sehen. GCN war sowieso ziemlich starr und ist eigentlich eine tolle Compute-Plattform. Raja wollte das aufbrechen, was zumindest hinsichtich APUs und Profis gut war. Es wird Zeit für ne neue "RV 770".


----------



## arcDaniel (9. Januar 2018)

Wow sind die Vega Preise gestiegen! Da ich nicht wirklich zufrieden mit meiner bin, überlege ich schon diese zu verkaufen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JanJake (9. Januar 2018)

Bei der Aktuellen Lage und den Preisen würde ich meine Vega auch direkt verschleudern! Wieso denn auch nicht? NV bietet eben aktuell deutlich mehr fürs Geld. Nur leider habe ich nicht bei Vega direkt zugeschlagen! Damit könnte man jetzt gut Geld machen! 

Vielleicht bringt AMD auch den "normalen" Vega in 7nm heraus. Wäre zumindest ein Fortschritt, nur schade das es nichts an der Verfügbarkeit ändern wird! 

AMD macht bei GPUs eigentlich gerade alles falsch und vergrault einige Kunden. CPUs haben die in den Griff bekommen, aber GPUs gehen massiv Berg ab.


----------



## Kyuss89 (9. Januar 2018)

Mal ehrlich so schlecht ist doch Vega gar nicht, bin jetzt selbst seit ein paar Tagen im Besitz von einer und werde glaube ich auch mal ne komplette Benchrunde mit meinem System machen, um das mal "optimiert" mit dem Nvidia Portfolio zu vergleichen. Das Problem ist einfach das Nvidia out-of-the-box ne gute Performance +Effizienz liefert, Vega ist halt eine Diva und mag ein wenig gekitzelt werden bevor da annehmbare Resultate rauskommen. Mir macht das persönlich Spaß, 90% wollen aber einfach die Karte nur reinstecken und losdaddeln.


----------



## reddevil66693 (9. Januar 2018)

Wann wird eine Karte den schlecht? Muss bei Amd eine Karte kommen die 600 watt zieht bevor sie schlecht wird? Nvidia aber schon bei 300 verteufeln.....LOL


----------



## jeez90 (9. Januar 2018)

Also ich bekomme im ausgeglichenen Silent Bios unter Last bei einer angezeigten GPU Leistung der Vega 56 Red Devil von 200-220 Watt Temperaturen bis ca. 60 Grad und 1100-1200 Lüfterumdrehungen, solange ich die Lüfter meines Pure Base 600 auf mittel stelle und die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse abtransportiert wird.
Das reicht für hohe Einstellungen bei PUBG mit WQHD und rund 80-90 FPS. GTA 5 auf sehr hohen Einstellungen bietet ähnliche Ergebnissen wenn ich es gerade richtig im Kopf habe. Und bei anspruchsloseren Titeln hilft Chill Strom zu sparen. Kombiniert mit meinem Freesync Monitor, der Adrenalin Software und meinem Ryzen 5 1600 bin ich sehr zufrieden was Leistung und Spielergebnis angeht. Gleichzeitig stimmt es, dass man was Verfügbarkeit und Leistung out of the box aktuell wohl  grün besser fährt. Mir persönlich würde jedoch die aufpreisfreie Synctechnologie fehlen (nicht, dass ich dadurch besser spielen würde...).

Edit: Ich hab jetzt die GPU mal länger unter Stress gesetzt und auch bei auf hoch gestellten Gehäuselüftern (2 Pure Wings) um die 70 Grad erreicht - jedoch mit rund 1100-1200 Umdrehungen der Red Devil.


----------



## Kyuss89 (9. Januar 2018)

jeez90 schrieb:


> Also ich bekomme im ausgeglichenen Silent Bios unter Last bei einer angezeigten GPU Leistung der Vega 56 Red Devil von 200-220 Watt Temperaturen bis ca. 60 Grad und 1100-1200 Lüfterumdrehungen, solange ich die Lüfter meines Pure Base 600 auf mittel stelle und die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse abtransportiert wird.
> Das reicht für hohe Einstellungen bei PUBG mit WQHD und rund 80-90 FPS. GTA 5 auf sehr hohen Einstellungen bietet ähnliche Ergebnissen wenn ich es gerade richtig im Kopf habe. Kombiniert mit meinem Freesync Monitor, der Adrenalin Software und meinem Ryzen 5 1600 bin ich sehr zufrieden was Leistung und Spielergebnis angeht. Gleichzeitig stimmt es, dass man was Verfügbarkeit und Leistung out of the box aktuell wohl  grün besser fährt. Mir persönlich würde jedoch die aufpreisfreie Synctechnologie fehlen (nicht, dass ich dadurch besser spielen würde...).



Meine wird deutlich wärmer und erreicht eigentlich nach einer Weile immer rund 75°C (mein eingestelltes Temptarget) denke aber auch das es daran liegt, dass ich die Frontlüfter nicht stark genug drehen lasse...


----------



## jeez90 (9. Januar 2018)

Also ich gucke gerne nachher nochmal, um sicher zu sein, dass ich hier nichts falsches sage, doch der Abtransport der Wärme aus dem gehäuse macht einen enormen Unterschied. Drehe ich die Lüfter nicht auf erreiche ich auch 70-75 Grad.


----------



## JanJake (9. Januar 2018)

reddevil66693 schrieb:


> Wann wird eine Karte den schlecht? Muss bei Amd eine Karte kommen die 600 watt zieht bevor sie schlecht wird? Nvidia aber schon bei 300 verteufeln.....LOL



Es kommt auf die Differenz an! Es gab Zeiten da hat eine NV Karte locker 120W mehr gefressen für 20% mehr Leistung als die AMD Karte. (GTX480 300W vs 5870 180W). 

Aktuell liegt der Unterschied bei etwa 75W von AMD zu NV. Und wann merkt man die? Gar nicht! Oder zockt wer 24/7? Mit optimierungen bekommt man den noch kleiner. 

Was man AMD ankreiden kann, ist das die Karten schweine teuer sind und einfach nicht zu bekommen! 

Bei aktueller Markt Lage würde ich mir auch keine AMD Karte kaufen!


----------



## reddevil66693 (9. Januar 2018)

75? watt eher 100 minimum. ach was reden wir vega 64 braucht 2 mal soviel wie ne 1080. lol 75 am popo


----------



## arcDaniel (9. Januar 2018)

Für mich ist nicht der Verbrauch ursache für die Unzufriedenheit, sondern die Features welche noch immer nicht aktiv sind und die Problematik von AMD totgeschwiegen wird.

Auf Twitter lobt Robert Hallock ihre neuen APUs mit Vega.
Als ich ihn fragte ob diese das gleiche Feature Set hätten wie Vega10 und alles aktiv sei, meinte er, dass dies der Fall sei und auch auf dem Desktop alles aktiv sei.
Als ich ihn auf die Primitive Shader ansprach kam keine Reaktion mehr, twittern tut er aber weiterhin.
Ist totschweigen jetzt die neue Taktik?

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jeez90 (9. Januar 2018)

Ich glaube, eine astreine Unternehmensführung finden wir bei keinem Hersteller... AMD hängt etwas hinterher was die GPUS angeht und scheint  mehr zu versprechen als wirklich geliefert wird (wenn überhaupt lieferbar), Nvidia und Intel halten (in meinen Augen) Leistung zurück solange sie mit dem aktuellen Angebot abmelken können. Einen ehrlichen Hersteller mit Technik auf Niveau von Nvidia und Intel, der hält was er verspricht und dennoch Innovation fördert  (wie AMD es in gewisser Weise macht, um im Markt zu bleiben, bsw. HBM2 oder Freesync 2) müsste man wohl neu aufbauen.


----------



## Kyuss89 (9. Januar 2018)

reddevil66693 schrieb:


> 75? watt eher 100 minimum. ach was reden wir vega 64 braucht 2 mal soviel wie ne 1080. lol 75 am popo



Es wäre schön wenn du dein unreflektiertes und schlecht recherchiertes Gesabbel nicht einfach in einen Thread blasen würdest der von Austausch und dem Miteinander lebt.

Sie verbraucht mehr, ja, aber unoptimiert bei weitem nicht soviel mehr wie du hier schilderst.

Viele Grüße


----------



## reddevil66693 (9. Januar 2018)

ehm 1080-180watt rx64 300-320 je nach profil im originalzustand....lol


----------



## Freiheraus (9. Januar 2018)

reddevil66693 schrieb:


> Wann wird eine Karte den schlecht? Muss bei Amd eine Karte kommen die 600 watt zieht bevor sie schlecht wird?



Wann wird eine Schleife langweilig? Muss sie 600 mal wiederholt werden? Nein, sie nervt schon lange vorher und man hört gar nicht mehr hin.


----------



## MfDoom (9. Januar 2018)

reddevil66693 schrieb:


> ehm 1080-180watt rx64 300-320 je nach profil im originalzustand....lol



hmm, mein ganzer Rechner braucht soviel beim spielen, was läuft da falsch? Da ist nix untervoltet und das Powerlimit ist offen


----------



## Kyuss89 (9. Januar 2018)

MfDoom schrieb:


> hmm, mein ganzer Rechner braucht soviel beim spielen, was läuft da falsch? Da ist nix untervoltet und das Powerlimit ist offen



Don't feed the troll, block him.


----------



## reddevil66693 (9. Januar 2018)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Wann wird eine Schleife langweilig? Muss sie 600 mal wiederholt werden? Nein, sie nervt schon lange vorher und man hört gar nicht mehr hin.



Bis die leute sich nicht selbst anlügen :p


----------



## arcDaniel (9. Januar 2018)

Ich hatte eine GTX1080 und jetzt habe ich eine Vega 64, jedesmal mit Wasserkühler, also waren Temperaturen nie ein Thema. Was den Verbrauch angeht, so denke ich, die meisten Kunden hier im Forum, dennoch Gamer sind und für den "normalen" Gamer spielt der Verbrauchsunterschied keine Rolle. Wer so knapp bei Kasse ist, dass die vielleicht 25Euro Mehrkosten im Stromverbrauch im Jahr, etwas ausmachen, der gehört in der Regel auch nicht zu der Kundschaft von solchen Grafikkarten.

Für sich betrachtet ist die Vega64 eine sehr gute Grafikkarte, genauso wie die GTX1080. Was aber einfach stört, 

AMD hat eine GPU angeküntigt mit einem Gewissen Featureset, sie haben sich mit Innovationen gebrüstet. Ich habe die Vega gekauft, weil ich sehen wollte was diese Innovationen denn so bringen. Tja, das wissen wir bis heute nicht, weil sie im Treiber noch immer nicht aktiviert sind. Das Totschweigen von AMD sehe ich nicht als gutes Zeichen.

Ich würde mittlerweile sogar soweit gehen und es mit der GTX970 Ram-Lüge zu vergleichen *(vor dem Haten, jetzt bitte zuerst aufmerksam lesen und sich das mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen)*

Bei der GTX970 hat man 4gb VRam bekommen nur die letzten 500mb waren so langsam angebunden, dass sie eher Gebremst haben als genützt haben, dennoch waren auch kleinere andere Daten hierdurch verfäscht. Dank der der GTX980 konnte man hier sehr gut abschätzen wie hoch der Verlust war, hierdurch wurde Nvidia mit einem Shitstorm bestraft, hatte ein paar Klagen am Hals und musst am Ende sogar Entschädigung an Kunden zahlen (in den USA).

Nehmen wir jetzt Vega und als Beispiel Primitive Shader, dies soll einen Leistungsplus bringen und wurde als Feature von Vega angekündigt. Da es aber nicht aktiv ist und es gibt keine vergleichbare Grafikkarte wo das Feature aktiv ist. So kann man nicht vergleichen und man weiss nicht auf welche Leistung man verzichten muss. 
Sollte es sich nun bewahrheiten, dass es sich um einen Hardware Bug handelt, wären wir von AMD genauso belogen worden wie es Nvidia mit der GTX970 tat.

Zum Aktuellen Zeitpunkt (Gaming betrachtet) ist die Vega64 nichts anderes als eine Fiji Karte, welche durch die bessere Fertigung mehr Takt fahren kann und so einen Leistungsplus generiert.

Ich fühle mich teils von AMD betrogen. Würden sie die Problematik wegen transparenter angehen und nicht einfach schweigen, hätte ich vielleicht verständnis. Ich hätte sogar verständnis wenn es ein Bug wäre welcher nicht behebbar ist, aber so?

Es ist mittlerweile die dritte AMD GPU welche ich rein aus Symphatie zur Marke kaufe und um die "Innovationen" selbst zu erleben, jedes mal wurde ich enttäuscht.


----------



## hugo-03 (9. Januar 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich hatte eine GTX1080 und jetzt habe ich eine Vega 64, jedesmal mit Wasserkühler, also waren Temperaturen nie ein Thema. Was den Verbrauch angeht, so denke ich, die meisten Kunden hier im Forum, dennoch Gamer sind und für den "normalen" Gamer spielt der Verbrauchsunterschied keine Rolle. Wer so knapp bei Kasse ist, dass die vielleicht 25Euro Mehrkosten im Stromverbrauch im Jahr, etwas ausmachen, der gehört in der Regel auch nicht zu der Kundschaft von solchen Grafikkarten.
> 
> Für sich betrachtet ist die Vega64 eine sehr gute Grafikkarte, genauso wie die GTX1080. Was aber einfach stört,
> 
> ...



sehe ich in vielen punkten genauso, wobei ich jetzt nicht so weit gehe das ich enttäuscht wurde, z.B. bei Ryzen wurde ziemlicher bock mit dem Chips gemacht und aus der hand geben, deswegen gibt es auch so viel stress mit dem ram/bios. Vorher hatte ich noch eine 390x und halte auch die 480/580er für gute Grafikkarten, mit den "big Chips" war die Leistung im 1440p immer ganz gut, nur vega hat etwas den Vogel abgeschossen. Ich habe 650€ mit 2x Spielen, was ja heut zu Tage ja billig ist, aber wie alles so läuft und was die features angeht ist doch etwas arm und bin was das angeht enttäuscht. Für 1440p ist die Leistung und was ich bezahlt habe ja alles okay und unter wasser fallen dann ja gewisse probleme weg


----------



## Freiheraus (9. Januar 2018)

reddevil66693 schrieb:


> Bis die leute sich nicht selbst anlügen :p



Apropos Aufrichtigkeit, von Tests die eine Grafikkarte nur zu(r) 1/3 oder Hälfte durchtesten und ansonsten lediglich in einem Nebensatz erwähnen, dass das Modell im Silent/Effizienz-Modus deutlich leiser ist (ohne weitere konkrete Angaben zur Leistungsaufnahme und Geschwindigkeit), fühle ich mich auch nicht gerade übermaßig ehrlich informiert.  Wenn manche Magazine das Positive (Power Save-Modus, Alternativ-BIOS) nur angeschneiden oder teils sogar ignorieren (siehe z.B. zum Launch von Vega) oder bestimmte Leser nur selektiv die negativen Ergebnisse zulassen, dann frage ich mich wer sich hier eigentlich selbst belügt?


----------



## Lighting-Designer (9. Januar 2018)

@ ArcDaniel

Nvidia hat auch versprochen AC bei Maxwell per Treiber freizuschalten und hat es bis heute nicht getan. Gib AMD noch etwas Zeit um die Treiber anzupassen und warte auf Spiele die auch alle Features nutzen können.


----------



## Kyuss89 (9. Januar 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich hatte eine GTX1080 und jetzt habe ich eine Vega 64, jedesmal mit Wasserkühler, also waren Temperaturen nie ein Thema. Was den Verbrauch angeht, so denke ich, die meisten Kunden hier im Forum, dennoch Gamer sind und für den "normalen" Gamer spielt der Verbrauchsunterschied keine Rolle. Wer so knapp bei Kasse ist, dass die vielleicht 25Euro Mehrkosten im Stromverbrauch im Jahr, etwas ausmachen, der gehört in der Regel auch nicht zu der Kundschaft von solchen Grafikkarten.
> 
> Für sich betrachtet ist die Vega64 eine sehr gute Grafikkarte, genauso wie die GTX1080. Was aber einfach stört,
> 
> ...



Sehr reflektierte Gedanken, mit den Primitive Shaders ist ein guter Punkt. Man darf aber nicht vergessen, dass die Vega-Karten auch jetzt schon einige Verbesserungen bezüglich der Leistung bekommen haben, ich bleibe gespannt was da noch kommen wird. Welches Potential die Karten haben zeigen leider nur Ausnahmetitel wie Wolfenstein 2 oder DOOM, was auf lange Sicht zu wenig ist.


----------



## arcDaniel (9. Januar 2018)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> @ ArcDaniel
> 
> Nvidia hat auch versprochen AC bei Maxwell per Treiber freizuschalten und hat es bis heute nicht getan. Gib AMD noch etwas Zeit um die Treiber anzupassen und warte auf Spiele die auch alle Features nutzen können.



Ja ich mir ist bewusst, dass Nvidia noch weitere Leichen im Keller liegen hat, aber welche Firma hat das nicht?

Ich verteufle ja AMD nicht, ich liebe z.b. meinen Ryzen und sehe keinen Grund hier wieder in Richtung Intel zu schauen. Bei den Grafikkarten gefällt mir die Entwicklung aber immer weniger. Wie lange soll man denn noch warten, bis sie ihre Treiber in den Griff bekommen. 

Ich will aber nochmal die Primitiv Shader nehmen, diese sollen nähmlich die Leistung verbessern ohne, dass ein Programmierer auch nur eine Zeile Code in seinem Spiel ändern muss. Also brauch man hier gar nicht auf neue Spiele zu warten, welche dieses Feature nutzt, sondern nur auf AMD welche es endlich freischalten müssen.

Das Totschweigen von diesem Feature lässt leider einen Hardware Bug vermuten, dass es mit Vega10 gar nicht möglich ist.

Eine ähnliche Situation hatten wir mit Polaris10, hier war der Idle Verbrauch zu hoch und es wurde ein Treiberfix versprochen, welcher nie kam! Erst mit einer neuen Revision aka Polaris20 wurde dieses Problem behoben.

Sprich es wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass ein angekündigtes Feature wegen einem Hardware Bug nicht möglich ist.


----------



## Freiheraus (9. Januar 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich will aber nochmal die Primitiv Shader nehmen, diese sollen nähmlich die Leistung verbessern ohne, dass ein Programmierer auch nur eine Zeile Code in seinem Spiel ändern muss. Also brauch man hier gar nicht auf neue Spiele zu warten, welche dieses Feature nutzt, sondern nur auf AMD welche es endlich freischalten müssen.



Ich bezweifle, das es so einfach ist. Weil niemand etwas Genaues weiß, sind die Meinungen ziemlich geteilt dazu, ob Entwickler explizit dafür Code nutzen müssten um die Primitive Shader "arbeiten" zu lassen. Zumindest war das das Letzte was ich in Diskussionen vor vielen Wochen gelesen habe. Verfolgt habe ich das Thema aber schon länger nicht mehr.

Wichtiger als die Primtive Shader erscheint mir die Tatsache, das die Vega- oder allgemein die GCN-Architektur durch Intel einen Verbreitungs-Push bekommt. Für Software-Entwickler könnte es zukünftig interessanter/relevanter werden ihre Software/Spiele dahingehen zu optimieren. Wenn sich Intel verstärkt bei Studios/Publsher mitengagiert (was sie zum Teil schon relativ still tun), wären der Einsatz von Technologien wie Shader Intrinsics, Rapid Pack Math (FP16) etc. denkbarer. Vulkan wird z.B. alleine schon durch den AMD-Bethesda-Mega-Deal stark forciert.


----------



## RtZk (9. Januar 2018)

jeez90 schrieb:


> Also ich bekomme im ausgeglichenen Silent Bios unter Last bei einer angezeigten GPU Leistung der Vega 56 Red Devil von 200-220 Watt Temperaturen bis ca. 60 Grad und 1100-1200 Lüfterumdrehungen, solange ich die Lüfter meines Pure Base 600 auf mittel stelle und die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse abtransportiert wird.
> Das reicht für hohe Einstellungen bei PUBG mit WQHD und rund 80-90 FPS. GTA 5 auf sehr hohen Einstellungen bietet ähnliche Ergebnissen wenn ich es gerade richtig im Kopf habe. Und bei anspruchsloseren Titeln hilft Chill Strom zu sparen. Kombiniert mit meinem Freesync Monitor, der Adrenalin Software und meinem Ryzen 5 1600 bin ich sehr zufrieden was Leistung und Spielergebnis angeht. Gleichzeitig stimmt es, dass man was Verfügbarkeit und Leistung out of the box aktuell wohl  grün besser fährt. Mir persönlich würde jedoch die aufpreisfreie Synctechnologie fehlen (nicht, dass ich dadurch besser spielen würde...).



Nur das die 220 Watt reichlich wenig mit der tatsächlichen Leistungsaufnahme der Karte zu tun haben und deine restlichen Angaben sind verdammt schwammig.


----------



## arcDaniel (9. Januar 2018)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, das es so einfach ist. Weil niemand etwas Genaues weiß, sind die Meinungen ziemlich geteilt dazu, ob Entwickler explizit dafür Code nutzen müssten um die Primitive Shader "arbeiten" zu lassen. Zumindest war das das Letzte was ich in Diskussionen vor vielen Wochen gelesen habe. Verfolgt habe ich das Thema aber schon länger nicht mehr.



Dann bitte folgende Twitter unterhaltung lesen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jeez90 (9. Januar 2018)

Ich weiß, ich saß auch auf der Arbeit und wollte einfach mal etwas positives in diesem Topic voller Trolle hören. Ich teste gerne gleich noch einmal und gebe genauere Angaben an. Was fehlt bei den 220 Watt denn vom Lüfter abgesehen noch?


----------



## Freiheraus (9. Januar 2018)

Warum ist die interessanteste  Antwort abgeschnitten? 

Edit: Was ist das für ein Chaos? Poste doch die Links untereinenander statt nebeneinander...


----------



## arcDaniel (9. Januar 2018)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Warum ist die interessanteste  Antwort abgeschnitten? Was ist das für ein Chao? Poste doch die Links untereinenander statt nebeneinander...



Meine Screenshots sind nicht die besten der Text findet man aber so auf twitter wieder


https://mobile.twitter.com/ryszu/status/896304786307469313

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Freiheraus (9. Januar 2018)

Ist das ein Entwickler von AMD der sich dazu äußert? 

Wobei er hier auch schon einschränkt: 


> Might change later but no promises.


----------



## arcDaniel (9. Januar 2018)

Ja er ist Entwickler bei AMD

Du hast aber Recht teils macht er den Mund wässerig um dann wieder etwas zurück zu rudern.

Leider gibt es seit dem bei AMD nur noch Totschweigen


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drstoecker (9. Januar 2018)

Das ganze Verhalten ist schon sehr merkwürdig. Ich frag mich was das soll. Irgendwas muss da gewaltig im Argen liegen. War mit der Vega auch immer sehr zufrieden aber ich bin froh das ich die für einen spitzen Kurs verkaufen konnte.


----------



## Freiheraus (9. Januar 2018)

Die ganze Sache hat ja einen sehr merkwürdigen Verlauf genommen inkl. Koduris Wechsel zu Intel. Beruhigend finde ich, dass Vega dennoch bald in teuren Geräten (Ultrabooks, Luxus-NUCs, iMac Pros, evtl. auch MacBooks?) zu finden ist und langsam Customs hereintröpfeln. Ich selbst bin von Vegas Energiemanagment begeistert, wenn die Leistung nicht (voll) abgerufen wird, wird extrem gut heruntergeregelt, also der Energiebverbrauch. Das geht schon so weit, dass ich von Polaris 10/20 (meiner RX 570) im direkten Vergleich in der Hinsicht sogar etwas enttäuscht bin.


----------



## RtZk (9. Januar 2018)

Wie willst du denn eine Vega in einem Laptop kühlen, ohne, dass du Ohrenschmerzen bekommst, selbst ein Laptop mit einer 1080 ist verdammt laut, da müsste man bei Vega stark die Taktraten runter fahren, was die Leistung nicht mehr wirklich lohnenswert erscheinen lässt.


----------



## jeez90 (9. Januar 2018)

Wir reden bei Vega für Laptops von deutlich kleineren Versionen als die 64/56 mit viel weniger Leistung als eine 1080^^ angeblich jedoch auf Level einer 1060 Max-Q.


----------



## RtZk (9. Januar 2018)

jeez90 schrieb:


> Wir reden bei Vega für Laptops von deutlich kleineren Versionen als die 64/56 mit viel weniger Leistung als eine 1080^^ angeblich jedoch auf Level einer 1060 Max-Q.



Was für einen Nutzen hat die dann? Die Energieeffizienz wird trotzdem schlechter sein als die der 1060 und die 580 gibt es doch schon in Laptops?


----------



## jeez90 (9. Januar 2018)

Da wäre ich mir eben gar nicht so sicher mit 100 Watt TDP soweit ich mich erinnere.


----------



## RtZk (10. Januar 2018)

Ach so du meinst die Intel AMD APU oder? Die habe ich ganz vergessen, klar die hätte dann natürlich eine sehr gute Energieeffizienz, die Frage ist nur ob die CPU auch was taugt, da in die 100 Watt ja nun mal beides rein muss^^


----------



## EyRaptor (10. Januar 2018)

40-45 Watt für die CPU und 55-60 Watt für die GPU, das kann durchaus ein richtig nettes System geben.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Januar 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> 40-45 Watt für die CPU und 55-60 Watt für die GPU, das kann durchaus ein richtig nettes System geben.



Ich beobachte dass auch mit Interesse. Gerade für Laptops oder aber auch HTPC´s ne interessante Geschichte wie ich finde.


----------



## spukisputnik (13. Januar 2018)

Verdächtig ruhig hier........

Sind jetzt alle der Verlockung "Hohe Preise auf E-Bay für Vega" erlegen und haben sich eine TI geholt?
Nein wird wohl nicht der Grund sein gibt einfach wenig zu berichten über Vega im Moment außerdem ist Vega so gut wie nicht lieferbar egal in was für einer Version.
Hatte auch kurz überlegt zu verkaufen um mir eine Frontier mit 16GB HBM2 zu holen.

Ich war jetzt über 5 Wochen in Asien unterwegs und war doch recht überrascht über den neuesten Treiber der mir angeboten wurde ist glaube ich 17.12.2
Das Problem das der Treiber abstürzt wenn man das Fenster manuell skaliert ist komplett verschwunden,die Karte ist um einiges stabiler und hält den Takt besser.
OC gelingt mir einfacher als mit den Vorgänger Treibern. Also schon eine gehörige Verbesserung.

Wie sind den eure Erfahrungen damit?

Grüße


----------



## Kyuss89 (13. Januar 2018)

Hi,

ich habe seit kurzem von 1080ti auf Vega 56 gewechselt und bereue ist keine Sekunde, die Karte performt wunderbar wenn man die richtigen Stellschrauben dreht und ist noch dazu sehr wertstabil 

Der 17.2.2 funktioniert bestens, ab und an stürzt PUBG mal ab, aber ansonsten läuft alles sehr sauber und flüssig.

Adrenalin bietet mit dem Ingame Overlay, Relive und Co. viele neue tolle Features, bin sehr angetan.

Viele Grüße


----------



## gridderGER (13. Januar 2018)

Kyuss89 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe seit kurzem von 1080ti auf Vega 56 gewechselt und bereue ist keine Sekunde, die Karte performt wunderbar wenn man die richtigen Stellschrauben dreht und ist noch dazu sehr wertstabil
> 
> ...



*Herzlichen Gluckwuensch zu dieser erfreulichen Investition fuer dich*!
"_Moege dein neuer roter Gluecksstern dich treu auf deinem  weiteren Wege begleiten und Weisheit, Ausdauer und ausreichend Staerke  dir verleihen !_"


----------



## RtZk (13. Januar 2018)

Kyuss89 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe seit kurzem von 1080ti auf Vega 56 gewechselt und bereue ist keine Sekunde, die Karte performt wunderbar wenn man die richtigen Stellschrauben dreht und ist noch dazu sehr wertstabil
> 
> ...



Darf man fragen was dich dazu gebracht hat ein Downgrade zu machen und dafür noch mittlerweile genauso viel Geld wie für eine deutlich stärkere Ti hinzublättern?


----------



## Kyuss89 (13. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Darf man fragen was dich dazu gebracht hat ein Downgrade zu machen und dafür noch mittlerweile genauso viel Geld wie für eine deutlich stärkere Ti hinzublättern?


Hi,

klar, gerne, dazu muss ich allerdings ein wenig ausholen.

Ich hatte die ganze Zeit wassergekühlte PCs und einen 3440x1440p Monitor weshalb ich die Grafikpower benötigte. Da ich aber einfach viel zu wenig am PC spiele und nicht zuviel totes Kapital rum stehen haben möchte habe ich mich PC technisch deutlich verkleinert.

Die Vega 56 habe ich bei Mindfactory bekommen für 550€, der andere Kandidat war ne 1070ti die ich für weniger bekommen hätte, dafür aber keinen passenden g sync Monitor in einer preislich attraktiven Region in 144hz FHD.

Außerdem hege ich doch auch eine gewisse Sympathie für AMD und hatte Lust Vega selbst mal in die Finger zu bekommen.

Insgesamt also ne Mischung aus haben wollen, Vernunft wegen den Monitoren und Interesse am Potential von Vega.

Viele Grüße


Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A5000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## spukisputnik (14. Januar 2018)

Die Preise sind echt eine Frechheit

550€ für eine 56er ist einfach zu viel, ich frage mich echt was da schief läuf.
Und wir wird immer klarer was für einen Schnap ich mit meiner 64er für 525,-€ gemacht habe.

Ich würde gerne einen kleinen Gaming/Workstation PC für unser Arbeitszimmer bauen allerdings kommt Nvidia nicht in Frage.
Und AMD mangels Angebot auch nicht.......

Grüße


----------



## Rallyesport (14. Januar 2018)

Huhu hier auch noc hein Veganutzer  
Ich hab meine auch noch zu nem "guten Kurs" bekommen und mangels Paypal kein Interesse sie irgendwie unter die Leute zu bringen, desweiteren habe ich sie mittlerweile ganz gut im Griff, selbst leise läuft der Rechenknecht mittlerweile. 
Ich denke die bleibt die nächten Jahre mein Begleiter und wird dann in einer fernen Zukunft wieder durch was aktuelles ersetzt


----------



## Freiheraus (14. Januar 2018)

spukisputnik schrieb:


> Sind jetzt alle der Verlockung "Hohe Preise auf E-Bay für Vega" erlegen und haben sich eine TI geholt?



Ich kämpfe noch mit mir  Habe die Red Devil 64 immer noch versiegelt hier liegen, weil ich zeitlich noch nicht zum Austesten gekommen bin. Erlöse von 850 Euro auf ebay und die "Nur 1 Euro Provision-Aktion" heute bei ebay machen es mir nicht leichter... bis auf die passive GTX 1050Ti KalmX wirds bei mir keine Ti geben   Elex hab ich fast durch und ansonsten interessiert mich nur noch Kingdom Come: Deliverance (in einem Monat), für mich persönlich ist der Spielemarkt momentan uninteressant/tot.


----------



## Elistaer (14. Januar 2018)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Ich kämpfe noch mit mir  Habe die Red Devil 64 immer noch versiegelt hier liegen, weil ich zeitlich noch nicht zum Austesten gekommen bin. Erlöse von 850 Euro auf ebay und die "Nur 1 Euro Provision-Aktion" heute bei ebay machen es mir nicht leichter... bis auf die passive GTX 1050Ti KalmX wirds bei mir keine Ti geben   Elex hab ich fast durch und ansonsten interessiert mich nur noch Kingdom Come: Deliverance (in einem Monat), für mich persönlich ist der Spielemarkt momentan uninteressant/tot.


Mich würde die Performance von Vega in Escape from Tarcov interessieren. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## spukisputnik (14. Januar 2018)

Oh Mann



> für mich persönlich ist der Spielemarkt momentan uninteressant/tot.



Mir geht es echt auch so, endlich habe ich ein Super System ja auch mit der Vega.
Und mit dem neuesten Treiber läuft die Karte ausgesprochen gut.
Allerdings gibt es keine Spiele die mich wirklich in den Bann ziehen, ich habe fast alle AAA Titel des letzten Jahren angefangen und aus langeweile nicht fertig gespielt.

Liegt wahrscheinlich am Alter,   evtl. verschieben sich ja die Interessen.

Grüße


----------



## Kyuss89 (14. Januar 2018)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Mich würde die Performance von Vega in Escape from Tarcov interessieren.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


 In Verbindung mit Ryzen funktioniert Vega mit den untenstehenden specs PUBG hervorragend wenn man die competitive settings nimmt. FPS meist zwischen 110-144 und Vega ist gar nicht komplett ausgelastet 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A5000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MfDoom (14. Januar 2018)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Mich würde die Performance von Vega in Escape from Tarcov interessieren.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



Läuft Butterweich auf höchsten Einstellungen. Hab keine Fps zur Hand, aber es gibt keine beanstandungen. Relive führt allerdings zu schweren Rucklern, das hab ich sonst nirgends so erlebt.


----------



## Kyuss89 (14. Januar 2018)

spukisputnik schrieb:


> Die Preise sind echt eine Frechheit
> 
> 550€ für eine 56er ist einfach zu viel, ich frage mich echt was da schief läuf.
> Und wir wird immer klarer was für einen Schnap ich mit meiner 64er für 525,-€ gemacht habe.
> ...



Naja gemessen an den Preisen der Konkurrenz zahlst du rund 50-75€ Aufschlag wegen der Mining Geschichte und eine Vega 56 im Custom Design ordnet sich so zwischen 1070 und 1080 ein, von daher passt das irgendwo.

Ich empfande es jetzt nicht als übermäßig teure Investition, denke für eine Vega 56 Custom sind 450-500€ gerechtfertigt, für die 64 in meinen Augen 550-600€

525€ für Vega 64 sind natürlich konkurrenzlos günstig.


----------



## Rallyesport (14. Januar 2018)

Also ich hatte für meine Referenz Vega 64 549€ bezahlt und die Referenz Vega 64 von meinem Kumpel hab ich für 499€ gekauft, ich denke da hatten wir zwei mal nen guten Preis erwischt, ich etwas schlechter er etwas besser.


----------



## spukisputnik (14. Januar 2018)

Bis 600€ für die 64er finde ich grenzwertig.
Selbst bei 525 hatte ich Bauchweh den da kommen ja noch um die 120€ für einen Full Cover und ca. 30€ für eine anständige Backplate oben drauf.
Die Preise sind eindeutig zu hoch und das Verhältnis zwischen den Kontrahenten zu unausgeglichen


----------



## Rallyesport (14. Januar 2018)

Ich nutze sie einfach mit dem Referenzkühler, das ganze ist zwar lauter, aber das kommt auch meiner Gehäusekühlung entgegen, mittlerweile habe ich durch optimieren hinbekommen, das sie recht leise läuft und meißt unter 80° bleibt, damit kann ich leben. 
Für ne vergleichbare 1080 hätte ich noch etwas mehr bezahlt und hätte keinen Leistungsschub gehabt, dazu kommt noch das ich gerne AMD kaufe, ich bin soweit nun zufrieden, schöner wäre halt gewesen, das wäre von Anfang an runder gelaufen mit der GraKa.


----------



## ATIR290 (14. Januar 2018)

Habe selbst die GigaByte RX 64 Silver- Ohne irgendwelche Änderungen außer starkem UnterVolting ... 
Mit UV läuft die Karte immer bei 81 bis 83 Grad und haltet die 1400 bis 1450 Mhz.
Nur die HBM Temperatur wird knapp 90 Grad heiss, Hotspot ebenso.
Zudem zocke ich in 4K!

Wie hoch kommst du und wie weit runter mit dem UV
Danke.

Kannst bitte deine Settings posten.


----------



## Zerosix-06 (14. Januar 2018)

also ich habe meine V56 mit Wakü Umbau + 64er Bios ebenfalls noch  und habe es auch nicht vor sie auf eBay zu veräußern, denn für ähnliche Leistung müsste ich incl neuem WaKü Block quasi geld drauf legen bei der aktuellen Entwicklung
Bekommen habe ich sie für 409+WaKü Block

mit UV und OC läuft sie im Boost bei etwa 1670-1680MHz mit für mich akzeptabler Leistungsaufnahme für die paar Stunden die ich in der Woche zpcke.
Könnte sie noch weiter übertakten dann fängt aber der Durst wirklich massiv an, vor allem wenn man dann auf das 64-LC Bios wechselt


----------



## Rallyesport (14. Januar 2018)

Also das sind meine Settings, ab und an also so 1x die Woche muss ich das aber neu eintragen da es sich zurück gesetzt hat...
Das ist aber unabhängig davon was ich eintrage...


----------



## hugo-03 (14. Januar 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Also das sind meine Settings, ab und an also so 1x die Woche muss ich das aber neu eintragen da es sich zurück gesetzt hat...
> Das ist aber unabhängig davon was ich eintrage...



wahrscheinlich treiberabsturz


----------



## Rallyesport (14. Januar 2018)

Geh ich auch davon aus.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Januar 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich treiberabsturz



Ich halte das eher für einen Bug.
Meine Karte macht dass auch,  aber immer dann wenn ich den Rechner komplett vom Strom trenne. Hab jetzt ein neues NT hier liegen, mal sehn ob der wechsel von meinem Uralt NT irgendeinen konkreten Einfluss auf das OC oder die Stabilität hat. Ich vermute ehelich gesagt nicht


----------



## xaskor (14. Januar 2018)

Windows Schnellstart an?
Das verursacht das soweit ich weiss auch


----------



## spukisputnik (14. Januar 2018)

Der Referenzkühler wäre mir persönlich zu laut.
Ich würde ja auch gerne mal Grafikkarten kaufen ohne gleich den Kühler zu demontieren allerdings ist da die Auswahl bei AMD echt mau.
Bei der Konkurrenz bekommt man sogar Wasser gekühlte Karten z.b msi mit seiner EK SeaHawk Reihe.

Zufrieden mit Vega ?
Ja total, für mich war eben FreeSync total wichtig, meiner Meinung nach eines der besten GPU Features der letzten Zeit.
Egal ob F oder G sync.Und dann eben 68FPS bei WQHD. Das bringt die Karte so gut wie immer.
Außerdem ist es ein Interessantes Stück Technik mit guten Potential zum Basteln und einer verdammt guten Performance unter Linux.
Eigentlich hätte ich gerne noch eine 56er für meine Arbeitszimmer Workstation.
Noch besser hätte die irgendwann mal angekündigte Vega Nano gepasst.
Das wird wohl nichts mehr............

Grüße


----------



## Lovegun42 (14. Januar 2018)

Kyuss89 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe seit kurzem von 1080ti auf Vega 56 gewechselt und bereue ist keine Sekunde, die Karte performt wunderbar wenn man die richtigen Stellschrauben dreht und ist noch dazu sehr wertstabil
> 
> ...




Hi Kyuss89,

ich habe vor kurzem ebenfalls bei Mindfactory die Red Devil 56 ergattert, bin mir aber noch etwas unsicher mit den richtigen Einstellungen im AMD Wattman.

Magst du uns vielleicht sagen,  wie du die Grafikarte im Wattman eingestellt hast? Und auf welchem BIOS Profil läuft deine Karte?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Kyuss89 (15. Januar 2018)

Lovegun42 schrieb:


> Hi Kyuss89,
> 
> ich habe vor kurzem ebenfalls bei Mindfactory die Red Devil 56 ergattert, bin mir aber noch etwas unsicher mit den richtigen Einstellungen im AMD Wattman.
> 
> ...



Moin, 

die Karte läuft auf dem SilentBios, da hier die Lüfter überragend gut und leise geregelt werden, das Temperaturtarget hab ich auf 75°C runtergesetzt. Alle nachfolgenden Settings sind im benutzerdefinierten Profil eingestellt.
Bei der Spannung hab ich mal optimistisch bei 1V angefangen und dann solange um 0,01V erhöht, bis die Karte stabil und die Boostraten hoch waren bei gleichzeitig einem Verbrauch in der Regel unter 230Watt (Die schafft der Kühler im Silent Bios ohne Probleme) Dann noch das Powerlimit ein wenig erhöhen damit die Karte nicht dagegen rennt. Am Ende den HBM noch ein wenig übertaktet 875Mhz schaffen wohl alle, 900 Mhz manche (bei mir gingen keine 900Mhz).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit den Settings läuft die Karte zwischen 1530 und 1550 Mhz je nach Spiel.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Ralle@ (15. Januar 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Habe selbst die GigaByte RX 64 Silver- Ohne irgendwelche Änderungen außer starkem UnterVolting ...
> Mit UV läuft die Karte immer bei 81 bis 83 Grad und haltet die 1400 bis 1450 Mhz.
> Nur die HBM Temperatur wird knapp 90 Grad heiss, Hotspot ebenso.
> Zudem zocke ich in 4K!
> ...



Ach Berni
Bei jeder Gen das gleiche Spiel. Die Referenz sind Müll, finde dich damit ab. Da kannst du undervolten was du willst, der Kühler kann den Chip auf Temperatur halten, kühlen erst wenn man den Radial freien Lauf lässt und dann hört isch das Teil an wie eine Turbine. Hättest halt auf Custom Karten gewartet oder eine LC genommen.


----------



## Lovegun42 (15. Januar 2018)

Kyuss89 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> die Karte läuft auf dem SilentBios, da hier die Lüfter überragend gut und leise geregelt werden, das Temperaturtarget hab ich auf 75°C runtergesetzt. Alle nachfolgenden Settings sind im benutzerdefinierten Profil eingestellt.
> Bei der Spannung hab ich mal optimistisch bei 1V angefangen und dann solange um 0,01V erhöht, bis die Karte stabil und die Boostraten hoch waren bei gleichzeitig einem Verbrauch in der Regel unter 230Watt (Die schafft der Kühler im Silent Bios ohne Probleme) Dann noch das Powerlimit ein wenig erhöhen damit die Karte nicht dagegen rennt. Am Ende den HBM noch ein wenig übertaktet 875Mhz schaffen wohl alle, 900 Mhz manche (bei mir gingen keine 900Mhz).
> ...



Ich danke dir!

Hab die Settings übernommen und es läuft bisher super.


----------



## GreitZ (15. Januar 2018)

Lovegun42 schrieb:


> Ich danke dir!
> 
> Hab die Settings übernommen und es läuft bisher super.



Danke für den Screenshot und die erklärung.

Ich wollte gern meine Erfahrungen als probierfreudigen Laien mit euch teilen.
Ich hab seit dem We ein neues System aus Ryzen 1800x gskill @3200mhz und ne v56nitro+.

Ich habe sie bei p6 und 7 auf 1,05v und gleichzeitig 1590 und 1605 im Takt eingestellt. Jedoch erreiche ich diesen Takt nie, er bleibt beim Standart takt von 1575 als maximum.

Der Effekt ingame war bisher nur, das ich von 280watt Verbrauch manchmal mehr, eben konstant bei gleichbliebender takten von zirka 1575mhz dem Standarte Takt wie ich vermute auf 166watt  runterkomme.  
Das alleine ist schonmal erfreulich, aber das beste wie ich finde ist das ich nach 5 Stunden Spielen im Ultra setting bei Rising Storm Vietnam in 1440p mit 144 hz und zirka 160fps als Standart max in Tunneln von 250fps und minimal warum auch immer 90 frames.
Dabei kam ich nie über 55 Grad Gpu temp auch die CPU hielt unter 40, ohne an schiebern für biose zu spielen die keine Ahnung wo an der Graka zu finden sein sollen. 

Kann mir jemand verraten was man unter Power Limit Erhöhung verstehen kann? 
Einige haben da von  50% Erhöhung gesprochen. Da hab ich dann wohl noch nichts gedreht, weil ich eben nicht wusste was das ist. 

Den Hbm wollte ich auf 900MHz setzen, was in die Hose ging und die 850mhz flackern auch etwas, daher belasse ich mal die Standartwerte bis ich weiss welche voltzahl man da bestenfalls wählen sollte.

Mein Fazit seither, ich bin schwer begeistert!

Ach ja SMT an oder aus bei der Cpu? Danke euch!


----------



## Kyuss89 (15. Januar 2018)

GreitZ schrieb:


> Danke für den Screenshot und die erklärung.
> 
> Ich wollte gern meine Erfahrungen als probierfreudigen Laien mit euch teilen.
> Ich hab seit dem We ein neues System aus Ryzen 1800x gskill @3200mhz und ne v56nitro+.
> ...


Powerlimit bedeutet das die Karte je nach BIOS ein gewisses Budget für Verlustenergie hat und bei Erreichung dieses budgets dann runtertaktet. Bei Vega ist das sehr zu vermeiden, da die Karte glaub ich dann sehr schnell den hbm Takt und GPU Takt senkt. Wenn man undervoltet sinkt die Leistungsaufnahme der Karte und es ist eventuell nicht mehr nötig das Powerlimit anzuheben. Bei der powercolor ist es im silent BIOS bei 195 Watt was selbst undervoltet sehr wenig ist. Deshalb habe ich es auf rund 250 Watt angehoben um Drosselung zu vermeiden. 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A5000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## GreitZ (15. Januar 2018)

Danke für die erklärung, wo erhöhe ich denn  im wattman das powerlimit? Wobei noch nichts runtergeregelt hat. Aber über den Standart takt will die Karte auch nicht obwohl ich 1600 testweise am laufen habe. Sie bleibt bei den 1575 als max wert


----------



## spukisputnik (15. Januar 2018)

Hallo 

Evtl. hilft der Screenshot weiter, du findest die Einstellung Leistungsgrenze ganz unten im Globalen Wattman Spiele->Globale Einstellung->Mittlerer Reiter->Globaler Wattman so wie auch unter deinen Profilen falls du welche angelegt hast oder anlegen hast lassen mit Spiele -> Linksklick auf das Profil->zweiter Reiter->WattMan Profil. 
Damit kannst du vereinfacht gesagt im Bereich von -50% bis +50% einstellen wie viel Elektrische Leistung deine Grafikkarte verbrauchen darf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es wäre sicherlich nicht verkehrt wenn du dir im Forum einige Turtorials zum grundsätzlichen Übertakten an lesen würdest.
Und es gibt auch schon einige gute Tuts zu RX Vega z.b http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...lting-thread.html?highlight=vega+%FCbertakten.
Es wird so weit ich mich erinnere auch in diesen Thread ein Guter Thread zum Vega OC von dem User Gurdi immer wieder erwähnt.
Das soll jetzt nicht belehrend sein, es gibt sicherlich kompetente Hilfe hier von den Verschiedenen Pros aber so ein bischen Grundlagen Wissen wäre bestimmt hilfreich.

Hoffe ich konnte ein bischen Helfen.

Grüße


----------



## GreitZ (15. Januar 2018)

Danke für den screenshot


----------



## Gurdi (16. Januar 2018)

GreitZ schrieb:


> Danke für die erklärung, wo erhöhe ich denn  im wattman das powerlimit? Wobei noch nichts runtergeregelt hat. Aber über den Standart takt will die Karte auch nicht obwohl ich 1600 testweise am laufen habe. Sie bleibt bei den 1575 als max wert



Die Karte geht nie auf den exakten Wert den du einstellst sondern bleibt immer darunter.Das ist völlig normal und sollte dich nicht weiter stören.Dunkannst natürlich den Takt noch weiter anheben in Verbindung mit erhöhter Spannung etc.


----------



## bastian123f (16. Januar 2018)

Hi. Habt ihr euch die Preise der Vegas zurzeit angeschaut?

die 64er Frontier Liquid gibt es bei Mindfactory zu einem besseren Preis als die Frontier Air. ->>963€
Falls jemand was macht, das nicht nur Games beinhaltet, dann wäre doch die Frontier mit 16Gb Speicher ziemlich ok für den Preis.

PCIe mit GPU AMD (nach Serie): Radeon RX Vega 64/Radeon Vega Frontier Edition/Radeon RX Vega 64 Liquid/Radeon Vega Frontier Edition Liquid Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Direkt MF: 16GB AMD Radeon Vega Frontier Edition Liquid Wasser PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de

Also 120 Eruo billiger als die Air am 16.01.2018 - 10:14


----------



## gaussmath (16. Januar 2018)

Wen ärgert das noch, dass dieses Jahr wohl kein 12LP Refresh der Vega erscheinen soll?


----------



## hellm (16. Januar 2018)

Ich glaube niemanden, wenn AMD dieses Jahr noch Vega in 7nm bringt. 
Vega, Navi und Next Gen: AMD detailliert die Zukunft der GPU-Chips


----------



## gaussmath (16. Januar 2018)

Hm, aber das soll ja erstmal nur ein Chip für Deep Learning sein...


----------



## hellm (16. Januar 2018)

Du meinst, so wie Vega 10? 
Wurde auch erst als allerlei beworben, und nix für Miner und so, und es gab immerhin ein paar Referenzkarten für Gamer, die 56 und 64. Customs sind nicht verfügbar, da AMD keine GPU's liefert..
YouTube
8:42 "only gamers will get this card..if the can find it.. and afford it.." 

Wird mit der nächsten Radeon natürlich nicht besser..

Ne, schmarn, wenn man sowas wie die Titan V produziert, ja, am Ende wird der Preis eh egal sein müssen, und zocken kann man damit bestimmt auch. Ok, ich versuchs nochmal, ich reiß mich zusammen.
Was man dann am Ende auf den Markt bringt, bei AMD weiß man das ja nie.
..aber was wir wissen, demnächst gibts erstmal gar keine Grafikkarten mehr, außer zu Kleinwagenpreisen..


----------



## spukisputnik (18. Januar 2018)

> ..aber was wir wissen, demnächst gibts erstmal gar keine Grafikkarten mehr, außer zu Kleinwagenpreisen..



Mich würde auch mal Interesieren wie das weiter geht, bis vor kurzen hatte man wenigstens 2 Optionen.
Jetzt ist es schon so weit das nur eine Option erhältlich ist, und die Preise gehn durch die Decke.
Irgendwie neigt sich meine PC Gaming Zeit dem Ende zu, Spiele finde ich zur Zeit auch nicht so prall, GPUs kosten gehen durch die Decke.
Ich glaube ich hole mir ne Konsole dann kann ich auch endlich ganz auf Windows verzichten..............


----------



## MD61 (18. Januar 2018)

spukisputnik schrieb:


> Mich würde auch mal Interesieren wie das weiter geht, bis vor kurzen hatte man wenigstens 2 Optionen.
> Jetzt ist es schon so weit das nur eine Option erhältlich ist, und die Preise gehn durch die Decke.
> Irgendwie neigt sich meine PC Gaming Zeit dem Ende zu, Spiele finde ich zur Zeit auch nicht so prall, GPUs kosten gehen durch die Decke.
> Ich glaube ich hole mir ne Konsole dann kann ich auch endlich ganz auf Windows verzichten..............



Habe ich letztes Jahr auch gedacht und hab mir dann eine PS4 Pro geholt......war aber einfach kein gutes Spielgefühl wenn man PC Gaming gewohnt war.....von den Konsolen hab ich nur noch die Nintendo Switch behalten....den Rest verkauft und neue GPU gekauft


----------



## Gurdi (18. Januar 2018)

spukisputnik schrieb:


> Mich würde auch mal Interesieren wie das weiter geht, bis vor kurzen hatte man wenigstens 2 Optionen.
> Jetzt ist es schon so weit das nur eine Option erhältlich ist, und die Preise gehn durch die Decke.
> Irgendwie neigt sich meine PC Gaming Zeit dem Ende zu, Spiele finde ich zur Zeit auch nicht so prall, GPUs kosten gehen durch die Decke.
> Ich glaube ich hole mir ne Konsole dann kann ich auch endlich ganz auf Windows verzichten..............



Damit wirst du auch nicht glücklich und Konsolen sind heute noch schlimmer als Windows von der Oberfläche und den Problemen.


----------



## blautemple (18. Januar 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Damit wirst du auch nicht glücklich und Konsolen sind heute noch schlimmer als Windows von der Oberfläche und den Problemen.



Das ist doch kompletter Unfug. Ich zocke auch hauptsächlich am PC, aber ab und zu schätze ich auch die Einfachheit meiner PS4 Pro, einfach anmachen und abschalten.
Es gibt da kein besser oder schlechter, dafür sind die beiden System zu unterschiedlich. Der PC als sehr anpassbare Plattform und die Konsolen mit dem genauen Gegenteil, was jetzt besser für einen ist muss jeder selbst entscheiden


----------



## Gurdi (18. Januar 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Das ist doch kompletter Unfug. Ich zocke auch hauptsächlich am PC, aber ab und zu schätze ich auch die Einfachheit meiner PS4 Pro, einfach anmachen und abschalten.
> Es gibt da kein besser oder schlechter, dafür sind die beiden System zu unterschiedlich. Der PC als sehr anpassbare Plattform und die Konsolen mit dem genauen Gegenteil, was jetzt besser für einen ist muss jeder selbst entscheiden



Das war vielleicht mal so. Heute muss man erst mal warten bis das System evtl. Updates gefahren hat, Benutzeroberfläche und Spiel geladen werden etc.


----------



## xaskor (18. Januar 2018)

Ist am PC nicht anders.
Trotzdem isses im Grunde an der Konsole einfacher.


----------



## spukisputnik (18. Januar 2018)

Also Spiel für den PC
die mich so richtig anmachen sind echt selten geworden, bei Konsolen sind es meinetwegen 2 bis 3 mehr pro Jahr die exklusiv für PS4/XBOX angeboten werden.
Ich glaube das ist eher ein Persönliches Ding, gaming hat einfach nicht mehr den Stellenwert den es mal hatte.(Bei mir)
Bedarf an Potenter Hardware ist trotzdem vorhanden aber ich denke in Zukunft geht das eher in Richtung Workstation.......

Trotz allem finde ich die Entwicklung sehr bedenklich. Selbst mit nur zwei konkurrierenden Anbietern ist der Wettbewerb nur rudimentär vorhanden.
Verabschiedet sich einer komplett wird es sehr komisch.


----------



## blautemple (18. Januar 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das war vielleicht mal so. Heute muss man erst mal warten bis das System evtl. Updates gefahren hat, Benutzeroberfläche und Spiel geladen werden etc.



Du kannst die Updates einfach ignorieren und das du Ladezeiten hast sollte ja wohl klar sein. Auch eine PS1 oder ein N64 hatten Ladezeiten...


----------



## Rallyesport (18. Januar 2018)

Mein Atari 2600 ist frei von Ladezeiten


----------



## xaskor (18. Januar 2018)

Mein SNES auch.
Reinstecken und los gehts


----------



## Gurdi (18. Januar 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Du kannst die Updates einfach ignorieren und das du Ladezeiten hast sollte ja wohl klar sein. Auch eine PS1 oder ein N64 hatten Ladezeiten...



Ich finde trotzdem dass Konsolen sich ein entscheidendes Argument selbst genommen haben, auch wenn man die Entwicklung  sicher auch teilweise begrüßen kann. Ich finde das geht am Konzept einer Konsole vorbei, einlegen, anschalten, spielen.
Ich sehe kaum noch Vorteile gegenüber einen guten HTPC.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Januar 2018)

Neuer Treiber.
Desktop


----------



## Rallyesport (19. Januar 2018)

Weiß man schon was sich ändert?


----------



## yummycandy (19. Januar 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Weiß man schon was sich ändert?



Radeon Software Adrenalin Edition 18.1.1 Release Notes


> *Resolved Issues*
> A small number of DirectX®9 games may experience crashes or instability.
> Radeon FreeSync enabled system configurations may experience stuttering when using the performance metrics feature in Radeon Overlay.
> Protected video content may intermittently experience a freeze or hang during playback.
> ...


----------



## Gurdi (20. Januar 2018)

Ist ein sehr stabiler Treiber, insbesondere sehr niedrige Spannungen funktionieren gut damit wie ich finde.
Ansonsten gibts bei der Performance keine großen Überraschungen.


----------



## Rallyesport (20. Januar 2018)

Hallo,
ich hab heute mein Amazon paket bekommen, da war unter anderem ein Wattmesser für die Steckdose dabei, von dem Teil erwarte ich keine Labortauglichen Messergebnisse aber für den groben Vergleich sollte es ja doch ausreichen. 
Also ich habe beide unten in der Signatur stehenden Systeme gegengetestet, das ganze ist in dem Spiel Ark passiert was ich momenten spiele. 
Mein PC mit Vega 64 und Ryzen 5 hat in IDLE in Windows 115W Verbrauch, dem gegenüber steht der PC mit R9 290 und Athlon II X4 mit 95W Verbrauch. 
Im Spiel bei maximaler Grafikauslastung verbraucht der Vega 64 PC 415W und der PC mit R9 290 390W. 
Beste Grüße!


----------



## yummycandy (20. Januar 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Im Spiel bei maximaler Grafikauslastung verbraucht der Vega 64 PC 415W und der PC mit R9 290 390W.
> Beste Grüße!



Rein hypothetisch, was hätte ne R9 290X verbraucht?


----------



## JoM79 (20. Januar 2018)

Kommt drauf an welche, aber so 20-50W mehr.


----------



## Kyuss89 (20. Januar 2018)

Sagt mal, habt ihr auch ein flackern der Helligkeit des Bildschirms? Nachdem Update auf 18.1.1 hab ich das wieder und meinte das ich das am anfang mit dem letzten Treiber auch hatte, aber durch irgendeine Einstellung ging es weg... 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A5000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rallyesport (20. Januar 2018)

Man muss aber dazu sagen, die R9 290 läuft in ihren Werksspezifikationen, die Vega ist untervoltet. 
Wenn man wohl an der R9 290 noch ein wenig rumprobieren würde könnte man eventuell noch etwas am Verbrauch machen, aber ich denke das gibt nen ganz guten Überblick was die Vega im Gamingbetrieb wirklich verbraucht. 
Ich hatte mir nämlich wirklich arge Sorgen gemacht die würde unmengen mehr verbrauchen als meine alte Graka.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Januar 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Man muss aber dazu sagen, die R9 290 läuft in ihren Werksspezifikationen, die Vega ist untervoltet.
> Wenn man wohl an der R9 290 noch ein wenig rumprobieren würde könnte man eventuell noch etwas am Verbrauch machen, aber ich denke das gibt nen ganz guten Überblick was die Vega im Gamingbetrieb wirklich verbraucht.
> Ich hatte mir nämlich wirklich arge Sorgen gemacht die würde unmengen mehr verbrauchen als meine alte Graka.



Je nach Effizienz des NT musst du ja noch einige Prozent abziehen von der eigentlichen Leistungsaufnahme. Mein Rechner mit übertaktetem I7 6700k und einiger Hardware drin verbraucht mit der 64er so um die 430Watt laut Messgerät. Ich habe aber ein sehr altes und ineffizientes NT im Rechner weswegen ich locker 15% abziehen müsste.

Hab jetzt ein Enermax Digifanless hier rumfliegen, ich baue es denke ich nächste Woche endlich mal ein,dann kann ich exakte Werte liefern.


----------



## MfDoom (20. Januar 2018)

Kyuss89 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, habt ihr auch ein flackern der Helligkeit des Bildschirms? Nachdem Update auf 18.1.1 hab ich das wieder und meinte das ich das am anfang mit dem letzten Treiber auch hatte, aber durch irgendeine Einstellung ging es weg...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A5000 mit Tapatalk



Bei mir Flackert der zweite Bildschirm ab und zu kurz schwarz, zieht sich durch alle Treiber.


----------



## Rallyesport (20. Januar 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Je nach Effizienz des NT musst du ja noch einige Prozent abziehen von der eigentlichen Leistungsaufnahme. Mein Rechner mit übertaktetem I7 6700k und einiger Hardware drin verbraucht mit der 64er so um die 430Watt laut Messgerät. Ich habe aber ein sehr altes und ineffizientes NT im Rechner weswegen ich locker 15% abziehen müsste.
> 
> Hab jetzt ein Enermax Digifanless hier rumfliegen, ich baue es denke ich nächste Woche endlich mal ein,dann kann ich exakte Werte liefern.



Ich denke mein BeQuiet Straight Power 10 ist ganz effizient.
Das Master Watt Lite wohl eher nicht so^^


----------



## Gurdi (21. Januar 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ich denke mein BeQuiet Straight Power 10 ist ganz effizient.
> Das Master Watt Lite wohl eher nicht so^^



Knapp 10% wirst du trotzdem abziehen müssen. macht bei rund 400 Watt immerhin satte 40.


----------



## Rallyesport (21. Januar 2018)

Ja klar, das stimmt, aber das andere hat ja auch das gleiche Problem, das liegt da wohl auch bei 10-15% 
Ich sagte ja keine Laborwerte, wollte nur mal meine beiden PC´s gegenüberstellen und das was ich da gemessen habe mit euch teilen. 
Ob das jetzt 25W mehr oder weniger sind kann ich natürlich nicht sagen, es interessiert mic haber auch ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich. 
Mein alter Rechner war nen Phneom II X6, da lief die R9 290 schon drin, danach in meinem jetzigen Rechner bis zur Vega. Mir ging es nur herauszufinden ob ich jetzt übermäßig mehr verbrauche, weil die Berichte von manchen haben mich schon etwas verunsichert. 
Jetzt hab ich gesehen, ich verbrauche zwar ein paar Watt mehr, habe aber in etwa die doppelte Grafikleistung, die aich auch brauche da ich auf einen WQHD Monitor umgestiegen bin. 
Somit ist das für mich okay. Aber das sieht wohl jeder etwas anders und muss das für sich selbst entscheiden. 
Ich hab die Vega für nen recht guten Kurs geschossen, ne 1080 wäre genauso, oder teurer gewesen, einen passenden G-Sync Monitor nochmal ein gutes stück teurer als mein jetziger Free Sync. Für mich ist die Investition in Ordnung.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Januar 2018)

Mal ein paar aktuelle Werte zu Vega mit dem neuen Treiber.
Das ganze bei etwa 240 Watt Verbrauch der Karte und rund 950mv Spannung.
Zusätzliche Benchmarks zu vergleich mit dem aktuellen Heft:
Prey "Hardware Labs" in 4k
Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
   947,     20000,          45,   51, 47.350

Sudden Strike 4 "Stalingrad" in 4k @ 133% Scale
Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
   679,     20000,          32,  36, 33.950
in WQHD @ 133% Scale
Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
  1243,     20000,        60,  65, 62.150

Wenn ich meinen Rechner umgebaut habe das nächste mal reiche ich auch noch mehr Werte nach.
Temp bewegt sich bei mir in der Regel bei rund 72-75Grad, bei etwa 2300-2400 Umdrehungen Lüfter.Lediglich SuddenStrike bricht deutlich nach oben aus mit 80 Grad und circa 270 Watt Leistungsaufnahme.Hier benötige ich dann die maximal von mir eingestellten 2500Umdrehungen.

Superposition bencht deutlich schlechter seit geraumer Zeit, während 3D Mark etwas bessere Werte abliefert mit den neuen Treiber.
Ich begebe mich demnächst auch nochmal an den HBM, mal sehn ob da jetzt wieder mehr geht.

Alle Benches mit HQ AF


----------



## Gurdi (21. Januar 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ja klar, das stimmt, aber das andere hat ja auch das gleiche Problem, das liegt da wohl auch bei 10-15%
> Ich sagte ja keine Laborwerte, wollte nur mal meine beiden PC´s gegenüberstellen und das was ich da gemessen habe mit euch teilen.
> Ob das jetzt 25W mehr oder weniger sind kann ich natürlich nicht sagen, es interessiert mic haber auch ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich.
> Mein alter Rechner war nen Phneom II X6, da lief die R9 290 schon drin, danach in meinem jetzigen Rechner bis zur Vega. Mir ging es nur herauszufinden ob ich jetzt übermäßig mehr verbrauche, weil die Berichte von manchen haben mich schon etwas verunsichert.
> ...



Ich wollte dir deine Werte nicht madig reden, sondern lediglich darauf Hinweisen dass du die Verlustleistung noch abziehen musst.


----------



## Rallyesport (21. Januar 2018)

War auch nicht so gemeint von mir  
Ich wollte mich nur noch ein mal vernünftig erklären was ich mit diesen Werten überhaupt sagen wollte. 
Soll auch garkeine Beweihräucherung der Vega gegenüber sein, das sie viel verbraucht steht ausser Frage, aber das was vorher drin war war halt nicht wirklich sparsamer und hat mich dennoch fast vier Jahre in meinem PC begleitet und hat mich nicht arm gemacht. 
Von daher ich freu mich jeden Tag mit meinem PC und der Vega zu zocken.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Januar 2018)

Ich finde die Karte optimiert eigentlich völlig im Rahmen dessen wo sie sich bewegt.
Eine schnelle1070ti Custom verbraucht auch 230-250Watt. Die 1080er Pendants ebenso.


----------



## DaHell63 (21. Januar 2018)

Nö, nicht mal mit gut zureden schafft es meine GTX 1080 die 220W zu knacken. 
Theoretisch möglich sind 216W.


----------



## Venom89 (21. Januar 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich finde die Karte optimiert eigentlich völlig im Rahmen dessen wo sie sich bewegt.
> Eine schnelle1070ti Custom verbraucht auch 230-250Watt. Die 1080er Pendants ebenso.


Nö tun sie nicht. 

Vergleich vom Temperatur, Lautstarke und Leistungsaufnahme - [UPDATE] Pascal-Roundup: GeForce GTX 1070 und GeForce GTX 1080 im Vergleich

"Unoptimiert". 

1070ti
Max OC bei 2063 MHz 215 Watt. Unoptimiert...
Leistungsaufnahme im Detail - Gigabyte GTX 1070 Ti G1 Gaming - Leicht und etwas vorlaut, aber kuhl


Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RtZk (21. Januar 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich finde die Karte optimiert eigentlich völlig im Rahmen dessen wo sie sich bewegt.
> Eine schnelle1070ti Custom verbraucht auch 230-250Watt. Die 1080er Pendants ebenso.



Nein nicht wirklich, die meisten Customs haben nicht mal ein so hohes Powertarget, erreichen tuen sie es nicht mal im Ansatz.


----------



## blautemple (21. Januar 2018)

Die 1080Ti liegt mit Standard PT in dem Bereich, aber definitiv nicht die 1070Ti 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (21. Januar 2018)

Siehe aktuelle PCGH Ihr Profis.
1070ti superJetstream230 Watt
1070ti AMP extrem 248Watt


----------



## drstoecker (21. Januar 2018)

Laut den Tests von pcgh liegen die Werte bei
1070.           166-208w
1070ti         171-246w
1080            219-259w
1080ti.        252-319w
für die verschiedenen Custom Modelle.
vega 56 bis 64 lce liegen zwischen 219-355w.


----------



## hellm (21. Januar 2018)

Da hast du halt was losgetreten. 

Bei Pascal kann ich  inzwischen mitreden. Nvidia Karten haben im Gegensatz zu Radeons echte  Hardware auf dem PCB, die den tatsächlichen Gesamtverbrauch der  Grafikkarte sehr exakt ermitteln kann.

Beide der angesprochenen  Geforce Karten, also 1080 und 1070Ti haben eine TDP von 180W. Ohne  OC-Varianten, die es im Fall der 1070Ti gar nicht gibt. Deren Power  Limit darf auf 120%, also 216W angehoben werden, im BIOS sind 217W  vermerkt.
Bei der 1080 mag es aber Versionen geben, die entsprechend  hohes Power Limit haben und das auch ausreizen können. Bei 95% aller  1070Ti ist das aber nicht der Fall, da gibts nur zwei oder drei mit  133%, und das ist reiner Overkill bei max 240W, die kaum erreicht werden  können. Die 1080 hat zudem GDDR5X, das ist eigentlich etwas sparsamer,  dürfte also auch bei sehr hohem Power Limit ebenfalls kaum in diese Höhen zu  bewegen sein. Deswegen stellst du dich da etwas gegen die Erfahrungen  der Besitzer dieser Karten.

Basiskonfiguration und getestete Grafikkarten  - Wieviel Strom verbraucht eine High-End-Grafikkarte wirklich? Eine Langzeitbetrachtung


----------



## Gurdi (21. Januar 2018)

Nachvollziehbare Argumente Hellm, ich habe aber auch nicht behauptet dass alle 1070ti´s oder 1080er soviel verbrauchen, sondern mich explizit auf schnelle Partnerkarten berufen. Die genannten Karten waren damit auch die schnellsten im Test. Die 1070ti´s sollten ja eigentlich auch alle bei 180Watt gelockt sein, sind sie aber offenbar auch nicht. FTW2 zieht @Stock 200Watt.


----------



## Venom89 (21. Januar 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Siehe aktuelle PCGH Ihr Profis.
> 1070ti superJetstream230 Watt
> 1070ti AMP extrem 248Watt


Der mit dem Profi Equipment sitzt bei Tomshardware. 

Abgesehen davon schafft auch jede Ref Karte +- 2000mhz. 
Aber für deine Statistik benötigst du natürlich welche mit unnütz hohem Powerlimit. Profi. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (21. Januar 2018)

Bevor man abschätzig behauptet, dass es so etwas nicht gibt, sollte man sich schon informieren. Das hat absolut nichts mit meiner Auswahl zu tun.
Standard PT bei der 1070ti sind 216Watt, die sehr beliebte MSI Gaming geht auf bis zu 240Watt.

Wir befinden uns hier im PCGH Forum, da kann man schon von dem ein oder anderen Poweruser verlangen dass er in der Lage ist das aktuelle Heft in die Hand zu nehmen oder es zumindest vorher mit einem mindestmaß an Aufmerksamkeit gelesen zu haben...

Der bei Tomshardware wird auch nichts andere Messen.


----------



## moonshot (21. Januar 2018)

Wobei ja die Frage ist, ob das PT auch ausgereizt wird. Bei Vega rennt ja auch kaum jemand ins PT.

Dann frag ich hier auch nochmal, was für Firestrike werte geben die 1070/ti denn mit diesem Powertarget?


----------



## Gurdi (22. Januar 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Wobei ja die Frage ist, ob das PT auch ausgereizt wird. Bei Vega rennt ja auch kaum jemand ins PT.
> 
> Dann frag ich hier auch nochmal, was für Firestrike werte geben die 1070/ti denn mit diesem Powertarget?



@Stock kommen die Karten auf etwas unter 20k. Mit OC und erhöhtem PT dürften so 22k drin sein.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Januar 2018)

Das PT einer 1070ti ist 180W und nicht 216W.
Auch bei der MSI, solange man das PT auf 100% belässt.


----------



## hellm (22. Januar 2018)

Jup, Standard ist bei 1080 wie 1070Ti 180W. Bie der 1070Ti kann man sich darauf verlassen das 100% = 180W sind, ist von Nvidia so vorgegeben. Maximal sind dann eben die 120% = 216W erlaubt, wobei im Bios sogar 217W stehen, das ist dann sogar etwas mehr als 20%.

Ich hab eine 1070Ti, Chip etwa Durchschnitt, Speicher sehr gut (sorgt für hohe auslastung -> mehr power); Allerdings halt mit Full-Block Wasserkühler, unter Luft dürfte es schon bisl mehr sein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit maximaler Vcore und an den absoluten Rand getaktet schaffe ich es gerade so das Limit zu erreichen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Januar 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das PT einer 1070ti ist 180W und nicht 216W.
> Auch bei der MSI, solange man das PT auf 100% belässt.



Ich habe das in der Tat etwas doof formuliert. Ich meinte die PT Grenze des Bios, da viele Hersteller OC Modi bei liefern aufgrund der Beschränkungen von Nvidia.

@Hellm:Kannst du dann auch mal Firestrike benchen?
Standard Timespy ist sehr schlecht um den Energieverbrauch zu messen. Da liegen bei mir auch nochmal locker 20-30 Watt Differenz zu den UHD Werten


----------



## hellm (22. Januar 2018)

Frag mich bitte nach Benchmarks! 

stock on water:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OC:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



max Vcore:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und noch Superpos 4K:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Firestrike komme ich nicht mal in die Nähe des Limits von 217W. Nicht jede Karte verträgt +600MHz Speichertakt, und auch bei einem overvolteten Potato-Chip dürfte die Stromaufnahme kaum höher sein. Aber wie gesagt, Full-Block Wasserkühler drückt das Ergebnis natürlich schon, und ich habe keine Ahnung in welchem Ausmaß.

Das Radeons Strom brauchen, war ja schon länger so. Dafür gibts aber einen anderen Vorteil, ich könnte meine 1070Ti nur mit dem Lötkolben zu mehr Leistung überreden, alleine das Power Limit mit einem kleineren Hardmod aushebeln reicht nicht. Außerdem malt nicht jeder gern mit Flüssigmetall auf seiner Karte herum, und Löten würde ich nur wenns dann technisch auch sinnvoll wäre. Mein PCB bietet sogar solche Dinge, und Buildzoid hat sogar Tipps gegeben wie man die Lötpunkte für die Vmod's wiederbelebt. Aber bei dem was Grafikkarten derzeit Kosten, spar ich mir den Spaß dann doch.

Eine Radeon hingegen wird jedoch nur durch die umgebende Hardware aufgehalten. Allen voran das Netzteil und natürlich die Kühlung. Und erst später dann das Silizium..


----------



## Gurdi (22. Januar 2018)

Beide Benches sind sehr genügsam wie ich finde.
Bei Vega verbraucht TimeSpy weniger, aber das ist normal. Unter DX12 verbraucht Vega allgemein weniger Energie, sogar deutlich teilweise wenn ich mir TWW2 und Civ6 anschaue.
Ich versuche heute Abend mal das neue NT einzubauen, dann kann ich nochmal exaktere Werte einer Undervoltet V64 liefern.

Schöne Benches, das deckt sich ja gut mit der PCGH Einschätzung einer OC 1070ti.
Eine Stock mit LK erreicht ohne Anhebung des PT normalerweise nur rund 1,7-1,8Ghz boost soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Kyuss89 (22. Januar 2018)

Wenn ich mir die aktuellen Preise anschaue, war der Schwung an Vega 56 Karten von Powercolor doch ein Schnäppchen für 550€ 

Ne 1080 fasst 700€, leck mich am Ärmel.


----------



## DaHell63 (22. Januar 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Beide Benches sind sehr genügsam wie ich finde.
> Bei Vega verbraucht TimeSpy weniger, aber das ist normal. Unter DX12 verbraucht Vega allgemein weniger Energie, sogar deutlich teilweise wenn ich mir TWW2 und Civ6 anschaue.



Kann man aber auch nicht so allgemein sagen. Kommt immer darauf an was Du mit Vega erreichen willst.
Da sind dann auch beim Time Spy ~450W Verbrauch drin.


----------



## hellm (22. Januar 2018)

Kyuss89 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die aktuellen Preise anschaue, war  der Schwung an Vega 56 Karten von Powercolor doch ein Schnäppchen für  550€
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Bei CaseKing ist die Gigabyte Vega56 Gaming OC für schlappe 780€ zu haben. Wer da nicht schwach wird, muss halt für die Devil 56 bei Mindfactory 800€ hinlegen.

Eine 1080 findest du sogar noch ab 600€, brauchbares für mindestens nen 20er mehr, und komplett mit Wasserkühler von EK für nur 660€, das ist schon fast billig für eine UVP von 599 seitens Nvidia. Wie hoch ist nochmal die UVP der Vega56?


----------



## moonshot (22. Januar 2018)

Ich hab mir ja auch schon überlegt meine Vega zu verkaufen. Fast 100% Gewinn. Wenn man dann aber Gsync-Aufschlag einrechnet, lohnt das auch nicht so wirklich. Echt krank die Preise.
Ne Frontier scheint da Preis/Leistungs technisch echt ne Option.........

Und danke für die Benches:
Von der Effizienz komm ich doch recht na ran, zumindest Meilen weit entfernt von den 70 Watt die mal rum gingen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vega 56 mit original Bios

Ich finds halt schon erstaunlich, dass ich die Karte ans untere Limit bring und immer noch mehr Leistung bekomme als Stock. Wenn Vega so gut wäre, wie das Marketing schlecht, könnt man jede 1080ti schlagen XD


----------



## defender197899 (22. Januar 2018)

scheint so als ob es eine neue RX56 geben wird 
Sapphire RX Vega 56 Pulse Spotted | OC3D News
Auch nochmal auf Deutsch
Sapphire Pulse Radeon RX Vega 56 als weiteres Custom-Modell - Hardwareluxx


----------



## Venom89 (22. Januar 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Bevor man abschätzig behauptet, dass es so etwas nicht gibt, sollte man sich schon informieren. Das hat absolut nichts mit meiner Auswahl zu tun.
> Standard PT bei der 1070ti sind 216Watt, die sehr beliebte MSI Gaming geht auf bis zu 240Watt.
> 
> Wir befinden uns hier im PCGH Forum, da kann man schon von dem ein oder anderen Poweruser verlangen dass er in der Lage ist das aktuelle Heft in die Hand zu nehmen oder es zumindest vorher mit einem mindestmaß an Aufmerksamkeit gelesen zu haben...
> ...



Wenn das Powertarget bei 100% bleibt können die Karten nicht mehr ziehen.

Nvidia GeForce GTX 1070 Ti im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase

Im Schnitt takten die Karten ohne Zutun mit ~1900mhz.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## csad2775 (22. Januar 2018)

defender197899 schrieb:


> scheint so als ob es eine neue RX56 geben wird
> Sapphire RX Vega 56 Pulse Spotted | OC3D News



Sogar bei Alternate bestellbar.... ein Wunder das es paar Karten nach Europa schaffen^^


----------



## Chinaquads (22. Januar 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich finde die Karte optimiert eigentlich völlig im Rahmen dessen wo sie sich bewegt.
> Eine schnelle1070ti Custom verbraucht auch 230-250Watt. Die 1080er Pendants ebenso.


Komisch, meine 1070ti kommt mit 2 GHz optimiert auf maximal 80% tdp. Sind nach Adam Ries keine 150 Watt. 

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kyuss89 (22. Januar 2018)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Komisch, meine 1070ti kommt mit 2 GHz optimiert auf maximal 80% tdp. Sind nach Adam Ries keine 150 Watt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk



Sehr komisch.


----------



## moonshot (22. Januar 2018)

Bringt die Karte dann auch die entsprechende Leistung oder ist das nur ein Anzeigefehler? Ich meine Buildzoid hätte sich über so was mal ausgelassen, dass es bei Pascallkarten so etwas gibt.

Vega mit 2 GHz sollen etwa 600Watt sein Twitch


----------



## Chinaquads (22. Januar 2018)

Keine Angst, die Karte bringt ihre Leistung bei 2 GHz und knapp 1 Volt. Stock liegt sie auf etwa 1900 MHz bei 1.060 Volt.

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## moonshot (22. Januar 2018)

Könntest du dann bitte einmal Firestrike oder TimeSpy benchen und GPU-Z mit laufen lassen. 70w weniger als Hellm bei gleichem Tak, das wäre ein Effizienzvorteil von 35% bei dem gleichen Chip. Das scheint mir etwas viel.


----------



## jeez90 (23. Januar 2018)

Edit: Nevermind, wurde eine Seite vorher gepostet, war die 56 Pulse.


----------



## onlygaming (23. Januar 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Könntest du dann bitte einmal Firestrike oder TimeSpy benchen und GPU-Z mit laufen lassen. 70w weniger als Hellm bei gleichem Tak, das wäre ein Effizienzvorteil von 35% bei dem gleichen Chip. Das scheint mir etwas viel.


Meine 1080 läuft auch auf 0,9 V bei 1980 MHz
So abwegig ist das gar nicht. 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kyuss89 (23. Januar 2018)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Meine 1080 läuft auch auf 0,9 V bei 1980 MHz
> So abwegig ist das gar nicht.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


Dann posted doch einfach mal Werte. Ansonsten ist es schwierig zu glauben und zu verifizieren. Der Thread lebt vom Austausch, nicht vom Märchen erzählen mit irgendwelchen Zahlen die man sich gerne wünscht, wir wollen die Ergebnisse sehen [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A5000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DaHell63 (23. Januar 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Und danke für die Benches:
> Von der Effizienz komm ich doch recht na ran, zumindest Meilen weit entfernt von den 70 Watt die mal rum gingen.
> 
> 
> ...



Es reicht doch nicht die Vega auf den Verbrauch von Pascal zu bringen um zu sagen Vega ist recht nah dran.
Zum Verbrauch muß man schon noch die dazugehörige Leistung sehen.

Time Spy
Deine Vega  ~200W Verbrauch kommt auf einen Grafik Score von *6399*P.
Meine GTX 1080 (PT erhöht/216W möglich) kommt auf 8377P.

Fire Strike
Deine Vega ~210W kommt auf einen Grafik Score von *20765*P.
Meine GTX 1080 (PT erhöht/216W möglich) erziehlt einen Grafik Score von 24682P

Du Kannst auch Firestrike Ultra testen.
5875

Kannst ja mal versuchen auf meine Werte zu kommen und schauen was deine Vega da verbraucht.

Erst wenn Verbrauch und Leistung annähernd gleich sind, dann kann man  solche Aussagen tätigen. "*Von der Effizienz komm ich doch recht na ran*"


----------



## Kyuss89 (23. Januar 2018)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Es reicht doch nicht die Vega auf den Verbrauch von Pascal zu bringen um zu sagen Vega ist recht nah dran.
> Zum Verbrauch muß man schon noch die gazugehörige Leistung sehen.
> 
> Time Spy
> ...



Zeigt auch in etwa das bisher gesehene Vega ist auf Maxwell Niveau von der Effizienz her, an Pascal reicht es nicht heran. Bei ein paar Titeln speziell Vulkan dürfte die Effizienz ähnlich sein, da Vega dort sehr gut performt.


----------



## onlygaming (23. Januar 2018)

Kyuss89 schrieb:


> Dann posted doch einfach mal Werte. Ansonsten ist es schwierig zu glauben und zu verifizieren. Der Thread lebt vom Austausch, nicht vom Märchen erzählen mit irgendwelchen Zahlen die man sich gerne wünscht, wir wollen die Ergebnisse sehen [emoji16]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A5000 mit Tapatalk


Kann ich gerne machen wenn ich dran denke, gestaltet sich auf dem Weg zur Berufsschule aber schwierig xD

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (23. Januar 2018)

So, habe meine Umbauarbeiten beendet.
Das neue NT macht sich wirklich gut im Rechner.Auch die dazugehörige Software des Digifanless ist wirklich nett und hilfreich. Damit kann ich jetzt exakte Verbrauchswerte vom System liefern.
Da mir ein dämliches Tool zum Clonen von Partitionen meine Systemplatte zerschossen hat, muss ich noch ein paar Feinheiten regeln vorher.

Allgemein muss ich sagen, lagen meine Verbrauchsschätzungen vorher ziemlich nahe an den jetzt gemessenen Werten.
Leider zeichnet die ZDPMS Software keinerlei Verbrauchsdaten auf, so dass ich wohl entweder ein Video machen müsste oder einen Screenshot.

Mein Afterburner verweigert leider auch gerade die Arbeit.....weiß einer obs an der neuen Adrenalin liegt?

Wer sich für NT interessiert, ich habe ein uraltes BQT5 (Straight Power)ausgebaut mit 600Watt.
Alter locker mal 8 Jahre. das NT war in einem hervorragenden Zustand, alle Elkos und Co. waren einwandfrei, weder aufgebläht, noch siffig oder gar ausgelaufen.


----------



## arcDaniel (23. Januar 2018)

Was soll man hiervon halten?
AMD Cancels Implicit Primitive Shader Driver Support | TechPowerUp


----------



## DaHell63 (23. Januar 2018)

Jup, gerade im Luxx gelesen
AMD stellte eigenen Entwicklungspfad fur Primitive Shader ein - Hardwareluxx


----------



## Chinaquads (23. Januar 2018)

Dann wäre AMD keinen deut besser als Nvidia, was kundenverar××× angeht.

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RtZk (23. Januar 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Beide Benches sind sehr genügsam wie ich finde.
> Bei Vega verbraucht TimeSpy weniger, aber das ist normal. Unter DX12 verbraucht Vega allgemein weniger Energie, sogar deutlich teilweise wenn ich mir TWW2 und Civ6 anschaue.
> Ich versuche heute Abend mal das neue NT einzubauen, dann kann ich nochmal exaktere Werte einer Undervoltet V64 liefern.
> 
> ...



Du weißt hoffentlich selbst, das es wenig Sinn macht im CPU Limit in W2 und Civ zu testen 

@Chinasquads, das zweite AMD sollte wohl nicht da hin oder? ^^


----------



## MfDoom (23. Januar 2018)

Das heisst dann wohl Ende Gelände für Primitive Shader bei Vega. Warten wir auf die nächste Generation


----------



## Chinaquads (23. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Du weißt hoffentlich selbst, das es wenig Sinn macht im CPU Limit in W2 und Civ zu testen
> 
> @Chinasquads, das zweite AMD sollte wohl nicht da hin oder? ^^


Huch, sorry... Sollte Nvidia heissen... Ich korrigiere das Mal.

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (23. Januar 2018)

Naja ich hab meine auf 230Watt getrimmt.
Ich seh da jetzt keinen großen Leistungsunterschied.


----------



## Gurdi (23. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Du weißt hoffentlich selbst, das es wenig Sinn macht im CPU Limit in W2 und Civ zu testen
> 
> @Chinasquads, das zweite AMD sollte wohl nicht da hin oder? ^^



Ich bin da nicht im CPU Limit. Ich spiele in 4k....
Civ6 musste ich aber tatsächlich böse hoch schrauben dafür.


----------



## DaHell63 (23. Januar 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja ich hab meine auf 230Watt getrimmt.
> Ich seh da jetzt keinen großen Leistungsunterschied.



Das ich Dir , *gelinde gesagt*, nicht glaube kannst Du Dir ja denken.

Einen Grafik score von 5754 bei 230W 
Search

Und wie üblich kein Link.


----------



## Chinaquads (23. Januar 2018)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Das ich Dir , *gelinde gesagt*, nicht glaube kannst Du Dir ja denken.
> 
> Einen Grafik score von 5754 bei 230W [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> Search
> ...


Ich war auch ein wenig verblüfft... Vor allem wegen der fehlenden online Verifizierung.

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## vinacis_vivids (23. Januar 2018)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Das heisst dann wohl Ende Gelände für Primitive Shader bei Vega. Warten wir auf die nächste Generation



Wird lediglich der API (DX12 und Vulkan) überlassen. Das spart viel Arbeit und ist universell Nutzbar. Kluger Schritt von AMD.


----------



## moreply (23. Januar 2018)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Ich war auch ein wenig verblüfft... Vor allem wegen der fehlenden online Verifizierung.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk



Sehe ich genauso. 

Bei solchen werten sollte man das ganze schon verifizieren können.


----------



## MfDoom (23. Januar 2018)

vinacis_vivids schrieb:


> Wird lediglich der API (DX12 und Vulkan) überlassen. Das spart viel Arbeit und ist universell Nutzbar. Kluger Schritt von AMD.



Ich denke es heisst eher, wenn nicht vom Spieleentwickler integriert dann funktioniert es nicht. Beim Marktanteil von AMD ist das dann wahrscheinlich fast nie.


----------



## moonshot (23. Januar 2018)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Meine 1080 läuft auch auf 0,9 V bei 1980 MHz
> So abwegig ist das gar nicht.



Takt und Spannung glaub ich euch sofort, nur dass das bei 145w möglich sein soll nicht. So golden kann ein Chip nicht sein. Hellm braucht für 2 GHz über 200w. 


DaHell63 schrieb:


> Fire Strike
> Deine Vega ~210W kommt auf einen Grafik Score von *20765*P.
> Meine GTX 1080 (PT erhöht/216W möglich) erziehlt einen Grafik Score von 24682P"





hellm schrieb:


> Frag mich bitte nach Benchmarks!
> 
> stock on water:
> 
> ...



Also ich find 20 Punkte Unterschied jetzt nicht so viel^^ 
160 Watt Core + 10% VRM-Verlust sind 166 + Displaydriver + Fan so +-10 macht irgendwas zwischen 170 - 180 ganz grob aber nicht 210. Wenn man wegen der WaKü den Lüfter und die bessere Effizienz einbezieht bin ich wie viel weg? 10-15 Watt? Bitte denk daran ich hab eine 56 und vergleiche mich mit einer 1070, weil die 1080, also damals XD, 100€ teurer war.

In Timespy hab ich 12% weniger FPS dürfte also 180+13,8%-12%= 183 Watt für die gleiche Effizienz Verbrauchen. Da lieg ich drunter.

Ich komm auch auf die übertakteten Werte aber dann mit 20-30 Watt mehr Differenz. Mit einer 64 sähe das wieder etwas besser aus.
Pascal ist klar effizienter, insbesondere im Leistungsbereich einer 1080ti. Aber eben nicht so drastisch, dass es nicht durch die "normalen" Preise gerechtfertigt wäre.


----------



## Venom89 (23. Januar 2018)

Deine Rechnung zum Verbrauch geht nicht auf. Das würde hier schon ausreichend diskutiert.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MfDoom (23. Januar 2018)

Das neue grossartige overlay vom amd treiber zeigt doch live den verbrauch der karte in watt an. Ich hab es zwar noch nicht geschafft das es auch auf screenshots zu sehen ist (Aufnahmen habe ich nicht versucht), aber das muss ja möglich sein. Zur not abfilmen.


----------



## hellm (23. Januar 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Takt und Spannung glaub ich euch sofort, nur dass das bei 145w möglich sein soll nicht. So golden kann ein Chip nicht sein. Hellm braucht für 2 GHz über 200w.


Nein. Die Benchmarks waren meist mit max OC und max Vcore, also sehr ineffizient. Für 24/7 takte ich die Karte nicht so an den Rand, da bleib ich eher sehr konservativ. Unter Last sind das dann 2038 bzw 2025MHz bei 1,05-1,062mV, und nur 4300MHz (eff. 8,6GHz) Speichertakt. Beim Zocken resultiert das dann in 180W im Schnitt, mit Spitzen bis unterhalb von 200W.

Aber letztendlich ist es doch sinnlos sich um ein paar Watt zu streiten? Wenn ich ne Radeon kaufe, dann ist mir das doch erst recht egal. Mir wär lieber AMD würden mal ne Ansage machen was jetzt Sache ist. Frontier Edition als Mining-Karte bewerben, keine Chips für Customs liefern, exorbitante Preise.. und was kommt da jetzt noch dies Jahr?


----------



## MfDoom (23. Januar 2018)

Ich hoffe die miningblase platzt damit ich eine billige zweite vega in mein gehäuse packen kann


----------



## onlygaming (23. Januar 2018)

So habe nun mal einen Benchmark im Firestrike gemacht. 80% TDP.

GPU Takt war zwischen 1900-1920 Mhz bei 0,9V

Hier die Ergenisse: (Siehe Anhang)

Hier der GPU-Z Log: File-Upload.net - GPU-ZSensorLog.txt


----------



## JoM79 (23. Januar 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Takt und Spannung glaub ich euch sofort, nur dass das bei 145w möglich sein soll nicht. So golden kann ein Chip nicht sein. Hellm braucht für 2 GHz über 200w.
> 
> 160 Watt Core + 10% VRM-Verlust sind 166 + Displaydriver + Fan so +-10 macht irgendwas zwischen 170 - 180 ganz grob aber nicht 210.



145W glaubst du nicht, aber die 170W bei Vega schon?
Zumal 10% von 160 auch nicht 6 ist.
Auf den Core kommen meine ich noch mal 40-60W oben drauf, so hatte es Igor jedenfalls damals gesagt.
Genauer als er kann hier keiner messen.
Vega ist halt nen Reinfall, nen Jahr früher, ordentliche Customs gleich zu Beginn und alle Features die versprochen wurden, dann wäre es was geworden.
Aber so ist es halt was für Bastler.


----------



## moonshot (23. Januar 2018)

natürlich 10 mehr, kp wo ich da durch einander gekommen bin. Evtl wegen 150 in TS

Vega misst den Strom und die Spannung, die durch den Chip gehen. Das wird in GPU-Z angezeigt. Es kommt also der Verlust der Spannungswandler hinzu und die Stromversorgung der Anschlüsse. Ob der Lüfter bei NV im Powerlimit mit drinhängt weiß ich nicht.  Lüfter und Anschlüsse sind relativ Fix. Der Verlust der VRMs ist abhängig vom Chipverbrauch, wobei die bei Vega da relativ effizient sind. Hängt aber auch von der Temperatur ab. Von Buildzoid gibts ein Video zum PCB. 



Gurdi schrieb:


> bei 230 Watt Chippower kann man etwa 50-55 Watt dazu rechnen ohne Peaks.
> Darunter skaliert auch die zusätzliche Leistungsaufnahme mit nach unten, jedoch recht moderat bei rund 180-200Watt Chippower kannst du rund 10-15 Watt weniger ansetzten, also knapp 40 Watt.



40-60 also nur im oberen Leistungbereich.
Aber AMD könnte da echt beim nächsten Mal eine ordentliche Verbrauchsmessung implementieren.

Onlygaming ist mit 145 bei 1900MHz und nicht 2 GHz. Und mit einer 1080 statt einer 1070
Ich lass mich gern überzeugen, halte es aber mit einem normalen Chip nachdem was ich bisher so gesehen habe für eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Gurdi (23. Januar 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Takt und Spannung glaub ich euch sofort, nur dass das bei 145w möglich sein soll nicht. So golden kann ein Chip nicht sein. Hellm braucht für 2 GHz über 200w.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bisjen tief angesetzt aber nicht wirklich weit entfernt.
Bei einer 155erASIC Braucht die 64er nur noch knapp 20Watt zusätzlich.Eine 56er ist durch die Teilaktivierung nochmal sparsamer.
Die Werte die er angibt, funktionieren also durchaus.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Januar 2018)

Ich glaube ich mach mich morgen früh mal an meine 1070 ran und guck was da geht.
Btw, die ganze Vega Verbrauchsdiskussion hatten wir bereits mehrmals in vielen Themen und Vega kommt von der Effizienz nicht an Pascal ran.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Januar 2018)

Es geht hier in dem Thread auch nicht um ein AMD-Nvidia Battle sondern um die Funktionen und die Technik von Vega.

Ich selbst hätte eigentlich nicht gedacht dass man die Karte so weit runter bekommt.
Wobei ich sagen würde dass der SweetSpot so bei rund 950mv liegt. Damit schaffe ich stabil 1505Mhz und 995Mhz HBM.


----------



## yummycandy (24. Januar 2018)

2 neue Chefs für RTG



> Mike Rayfield
> 
> Rayfield brings to AMD more than 30 years of technology industry experience focused on growth, building deep customer relationships, and driving results. Rayfield joins AMD from Micron Technology, where he was senior vice president and general manager of the Mobile Business Unit. Under Rayfield’s leadership, Micron’s mobile business achieved significant revenue growth and improved profitability. Prior to Micron, Rayfield served as* general manager of the Mobile Business Unit at Nvidia*, where he led the team that created Tegra.


 



> David Wang
> 
> With more than 25 years of graphics and silicon development experience, Wang brings deep technical expertise and an excellent track record in managing complex silicon development to AMD. Wang rejoins AMD from Synaptics, where he was senior vice president of Systems Silicon Engineering responsible for silicon systems development of Synaptics products. Under Wang’s leadership, Synaptics more than quadrupled its design team through acquisition and organic growth. Prior to joining Synaptics, Wang was corporate vice president at AMD, responsible for SOC development of AMD processor products, including GPUs, CPUs, and APUs. Previously, Wang held various technical and management positions at ATI, ArtX, SGI, Axil Workstations, and LSI Logic.



AMD Replaces Raja Koduri With Two Heavyweights To Lead Graphics At RTG
Graphics Industry Leaders Mike Rayfield and David Wang Join AMD - VideoCardz.com

Edit: Hier noch was dazu:



> The return of Wang as the technical lead for the graphics division could bring significant positive momentum to the group that has struggled in the weeks leading up to the release of its Vega architecture. The product family based on that tech underwhelmed and had concerns over availability, pricing, and timing. Wang has a strong history in the graphics field, with experience as far back as any high-level graphics executive in the business. *While at ATI and AMD, Wang worked on architectures from 2002 through 2012*, with several periods of graphics leadership under his belt. Competing against the giant that NVIDIA has become will be a challenge that requires significant technical knowledge and risk-taking and Wang has the acumen to get it done.
> 
> AMD Hires Two Graphics Execs to Help Tackle NVIDIA — SHROUT RESEARCH


----------



## DaHell63 (24. Januar 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Takt und Spannung glaub ich euch sofort, nur dass das bei 145w möglich sein soll nicht. So golden kann ein Chip nicht sein. Hellm braucht für 2 GHz über 200w.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur das deine Rechnung nicht ganz richtig ist.

Von einem der es wissen muß.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyuss89 (24. Januar 2018)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Nur das deine Rechnung nicht ganz richtig ist.
> 
> Von einem der es wissen muß.
> 
> ...



Was man bei den ganzen Werten auch nicht vergessen darf, dass der HBM auf der Vega weniger Energie brauchen dürfte als die GDDR5(X) Chips auf den Nvidia Karten. Ist halt letztendlich alles immer eine Schätzung, wenn man es nicht wie Igor macht.

Pascal hat den Effizienzvorteil, gerade zusätzlich noch wenn man UV vs. UV vergleicht, dass kann man einfach nicht bestreiten, AMD schafft es halt einfach leider nicht das BIOS für seine Chips so zu designen, dass ein gemäßigtes UV der Standard ist, so hat die Karte leider immer den Ruf des hemmungslosen Säufers, was der Karte leider nicht ganz gerecht wird.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Januar 2018)

War es nicht so, dass das Speicherinterface von HBM viel weniger verbraucht als bei GDDR?


----------



## yummycandy (24. Januar 2018)

HBM an sich verbraucht weniger, ja.


----------



## EyRaptor (24. Januar 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> War es nicht so, dass das Speicherinterface von HBM viel weniger verbraucht als bei GDDR?



Stimmt auch... Zumindest bei AMD, Nv bekommt den Speicherkontroller irgendwie besser hin. 
Das Speicherinterface der rx4/580 hat schon einiges an Energie gebraucht. Konnte man durch den Bug, bei dem der Vram mit maximalem Takt läuft, wenn 2 Verschiedenen Monitore mit unterschiedlicher Bildwiederholrate angeschlossen sind, sehr gut sehen.
Noch viel schlimmer war das allerdings beim 512 Bit Speicherinterface von den Hawaii Karten. Den zusätzlichen Verbrauch hab ich mit meiner 390x selbst mit einer Wasserkühlung gespürt.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Januar 2018)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Nur das deine Rechnung nicht ganz richtig ist.
> 
> Von einem der es wissen muß.
> 
> ...



Das klärt nur trotzdem nicht den exakten Verbrauch bei extremen Undervolting, da niemand bisher Werte dazu gemessen hat wie hoch die zusätzliche Leistungsaufnahme bei sehr niedrigen Spannungen ist.
So wie die "Verlustleistung" nach oben geht mit steigender Spannung so geht diese auch mit runter bei niedrigen Spannungen.

Wenn mein Gesamtsystem 280Watt zieht sind dass etwa 180Watt für die GraKa da ich im Load bei niedriger Prozessorauslastung rund 100Watt benötige.
Die Werte der ZDPMS Software sind schon sehr genau.


----------



## openSUSE (24. Januar 2018)

Kyuss89 schrieb:


> Pascal hat den Effizienzvorteil, gerade zusätzlich noch wenn man UV vs. UV vergleicht, dass kann man einfach nicht bestreiten, AMD schafft es halt einfach leider nicht das BIOS für seine Chips so zu designen, dass ein gemäßigtes UV der Standard ist, so hat die Karte leider immer den Ruf des hemmungslosen Säufers, was der Karte leider nicht ganz gerecht wird.


Klar, Pascal ist die effizienter Gamerkarte. Nur profitiert Pascal im leben nicht so sehr vom Undervolting wie eine Vega, Vega nähert sich also mit UV eher einer Pascal an. Insofern macht dein "gerade zusätzlich noch wenn man UV vs. UV vergleicht" einfach keinen sinn.


----------



## blautemple (24. Januar 2018)

Wie kommst du denn darauf das Pascal nicht so sehr von Undervolting profitiert?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Elistaer (24. Januar 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn darauf das Pascal nicht so sehr von Undervolting profitiert?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


AMD arbeitet stark am Maximum was den Verbrauch angeht bei Nvidia ist es eher das untere 1/3

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kyuss89 (24. Januar 2018)

Wie testet ihr denn ob euer undervolting stabil funktioniert? Hatte zuletzt nur Abstürze und Probleme, sodass ich erstmal nur wieder im Silent BIOS bleibe. 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A5000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## openSUSE (24. Januar 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn darauf das Pascal nicht so sehr von Undervolting profitiert?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Weil wir zB in einer Mining Farm mit einigen tausend Karten die Vega Karten dermaßen Undervolten können, da sind die Pacal Karten Kilometerweit entfernt. Und das Verhältnis beim UV Minig vs Gaming zwichen Vega und Pascal ist nahezu gleich.


----------



## Llares (24. Januar 2018)

Ich habe meine 56er unter Wasser gesetzt und betreibe sie mit dem 64er Bios. Allerdings läuft sie derzeit im Turbo-Profil, da ich es nicht schaffe stabiles UV hinzubekommen. Hab schon einiges probiert. Benchmarks laufen auch sauber durch, aber beim daddeln gibts dann doch hin und wieder einen Treiber-Reset. Und ich habe noch nicht die variabel gefunden, die das beeinflusst. War egal, ob die Spannung für P6/P7 auf 900/950 mV lief oder auf 1050/1100 mV. Speicher lief zwischen 945 MHz und 1050 MHz.  Keine Probleme mehr, sobald ich eines der Profile einschalte... Die Karte ist echt zickig...


----------



## Venom89 (24. Januar 2018)

Elistaer schrieb:


> AMD arbeitet stark am Maximum was den Verbrauch angeht bei Nvidia ist es eher das untere 1/3
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


Belege das mal bitte. 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Elistaer (24. Januar 2018)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Belege das mal bitte.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


Würde ich sehr gern besitze aber weder eine GTX 1070 noch Vega also recht schwer das selbst zu belegen.  Deswegen bleibt nur dieser Bericht 

Vega mit BIOS Mode und UV+OC 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## EyRaptor (24. Januar 2018)

Elistaer schrieb:


> AMD arbeitet stark am Maximum was den Verbrauch angeht bei Nvidia ist es eher das untere 1/3





Venom89 schrieb:


> Belege das mal bitte.


Kann er nicht, da es schlicht nicht stimmt. Ich habe meine Pascal unter Wasser bis ins wirklich ungesunde gepushed, dabei bin ich auf maximal 480 Watt gekommen.
Wenn man von den normalen 250 Watt ausgeht, dann befindet sich das unverantwortliche Maximum erst 100% darüber. Da die Settings in der Praxis unmöglich sind, würde ich aus eigener Erfahrung 350 - 375 Watt als Maximum für die 1080ti angeben.

Rx Vega bei den Desktopgrafikkarten konnte mich leider (trotz Freesync Monitor) nicht überzeugen. Allerdings finde ich, dass die neuen APUs mit Vega verdammt gut sind.

@Elistaer kann es sein, dass ich dich falsch verstanden habe?
Dieser Bericht geht ja in keiner weise darauf ein, das Pascal am unteren 1/3 des Verbrauchs arbeiten würde.


----------



## Venom89 (24. Januar 2018)

Weil es auch Quatsch ist. Es gibt Vega sowie GTX Chips die sich außerordentlich gut undervolten lassen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Elistaer (24. Januar 2018)

@EyRaptor es geht um 1080/1070 welche eine TDP VON 180/145 Watt besitzen und Vega 64/56 hat 250/180 Watt.

Verfolgt man meinen Link findet sich zu Vega ein sehr interessanter Artikel für beide Karten bei Nvidia ist aber bekannt das nicht mit dem Maximum gearbeitet wird, bei Vega sind wir an der oberen Grenze mit dem Verbrauch  (250 Watt Air Vega 64 was der GTX 1080TI entspricht)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## EyRaptor (24. Januar 2018)

Elistaer schrieb:


> @EyRaptor es geht um 1080/1070 welche eine TDP VON 180/145 Watt besitzen und Vega 64/56 hat 250/180 Watt.
> 
> Verfolgt man meinen Link findet sich zu Vega ein sehr interessanter Artikel für beide Karten bei Nvidia ist aber bekannt das nicht mit dem Maximum gearbeitet wird, bei Vega sind wir an der oberen Grenze mit dem Verbrauch  (250 Watt Air Vega 64 was der GTX 1080TI entspricht)



Da widerspreche ich nicht, Pascal taktet out of the box näher am sweetspot. Durch aushebeln der bescheuerten strikten NV Limitierungen, kommt man aber mit 50% statt normal 20% mehr Power, an das Maximum der Karten.

Deine Aussage "AMD arbeitet stark am Maximum was den Verbrauch angeht bei Nvidia ist es eher das untere 1/3" impliziert eher, dass NV erst bei 200% mehr Energieverbrauch an das maximum stoßen würde  
(wären bei der 1070 dann 450 Watt und bei der 1080ti 750 Watt). 
Da musste ich dagegenhalten. Vega ist mit 250 Watt aber wirklich nicht an der oberen Gernze des Verbrauchs.

Edit: Ich habe im Forum schon Signaturen von Leuten gelesen, die es geschafft haben ihre Vega auf 1750 Mhz zu takten. Was schlucken die Karten denn dann mit diesem clockspeed?


----------



## JoM79 (25. Januar 2018)

Elistaer schrieb:


> @EyRaptor es geht um 1080/1070 welche eine TDP VON 180/145 Watt besitzen und Vega 64/56 hat 250/180 Watt.
> Verfolgt man meinen Link findet sich zu Vega ein sehr interessanter Artikel für beide Karten bei Nvidia ist aber bekannt das nicht mit dem Maximum gearbeitet wird, bei Vega sind wir an der oberen Grenze mit dem Verbrauch  (250 Watt Air Vega 64 was der GTX 1080TI entspricht)


Ne Vega Air liegt bei fast ~290W Leistungsaufnahme im Detail - Das Warten hat endlich ein Ende: AMD Radeon RX Vega64 im Test
Eine Customkarte mit max PT legt da auch gerne nochmal 100W drauf. Leistungsaufnahme im Detail - Immer schon cool bleiben: Sapphire RX Vega64 Nitro+ im Test
Die 1080 mit dem höchsten mir bekannten Verbrauch, liegt bei 270W und das auch nur im Furmark Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme - [UPDATE] Pascal-Roundup: GeForce GTX 1070 und GeForce GTX 1080 im Vergleich


----------



## Gurdi (25. Januar 2018)

Vega verbaucht klar mehr als ein Pasacal Chip, da gibt es nichts zu diskutieren.
Aber Vega profitiert auch überproportional vom Undervolting. Das sind einfach zwei paar Schuhe.
Bei Pascal muss man fürs OC das PT hoch setzen und die Spannungskurve anpassen um anständige Ergebnisse zu erzielen.
Vega ist da ganz anders gelagert. Hier bringt es eher was den Takt zu senken, die Spannung zu reduzieren und damit ein generell hohen Takt zu erzielen.


----------



## Gurdi (25. Januar 2018)

Llares schrieb:


> Ich habe meine 56er unter Wasser gesetzt und betreibe sie mit dem 64er Bios. Allerdings läuft sie derzeit im Turbo-Profil, da ich es nicht schaffe stabiles UV hinzubekommen. Hab schon einiges probiert. Benchmarks laufen auch sauber durch, aber beim daddeln gibts dann doch hin und wieder einen Treiber-Reset. Und ich habe noch nicht die variabel gefunden, die das beeinflusst. War egal, ob die Spannung für P6/P7 auf 900/950 mV lief oder auf 1050/1100 mV. Speicher lief zwischen 945 MHz und 1050 MHz.  Keine Probleme mehr, sobald ich eines der Profile einschalte... Die Karte ist echt zickig...



Sag mal was du für Werte anstrebst, dann sende ich dir Werte die du ausprobieren kannst.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Januar 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Bei Pascal muss man fürs OC das PT hoch setzen und die Spannungskurve anpassen um anständige Ergebnisse zu erzielen.
> Vega ist da ganz anders gelagert. Hier bringt es eher was den Takt zu senken, die Spannung zu reduzieren und damit ein generell hohen Takt zu erzielen.


Warum muss man das PT erhöhen und die Spannungskurve anpassen?
Und was ist ein anständiges Ergebnis?
Redest du denn von einer FE oder einer Customkarte?
Meine Palit Super Jetstream boostet out of the box bei ~1900Mhz, da brauch ich Garnichts einstellen.


----------



## Gurdi (25. Januar 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum muss man das PT erhöhen und die Spannungskurve anpassen?
> Und was ist ein anständiges Ergebnis?
> Redest du denn von einer FE oder einer Customkarte?
> Meine Palit Super Jetstream boostet out of the box bei ~1900Mhz, da brauch ich Garnichts einstellen.



Musst du ja auch nicht. Vega gibt es aber primär als Referenz. Normalerweise würde ich so eine Schrott nicht kaufen, bei Vega bin ich aber froh eine Referenz zu nem vernünftigen Preis bekommen zu haben.

Der Grund warum mein Afterburner nichts angezeigt hat war übrigens das fehlende Fall Creators Update von Windows.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Januar 2018)

Ne Vega 56 als vernünftiges Customdesign für um die 450€ hätte ich zur Not auch genommen.
Aber es kam halt nichts.


----------



## MfDoom (25. Januar 2018)

Schön daß das endlich geklärt ist


----------



## Kyuss89 (25. Januar 2018)

Welchen Treiber nutzt ihr eigentlich? Ich habe, egal ob OC oder nicht nachdem ich ein Spiel beende häufig nur noch ein farblich verzerrtes Bild, als würde die Karte komplett irgendwo ins Nirvana stürzen, aber sie stürzt nicht ganz ab. Beim spielen selbst gibt es keine Probleme. Aktuell habe ich noch Enhanced Sync im Verdacht, dass das in Verbindung mit Freesync da was mit zu tun hat.


----------



## MfDoom (25. Januar 2018)

Den neuesten, läuft bei mir am stabilsten. Mit alt r ruft man jetzt schnell ingame ein Menü auf mit dem sich alle funktionen on the fly ändern lassen


----------



## Gurdi (25. Januar 2018)

Ich muss auch sagen das der aktuelle Treiber der bisher beste ist. Sehr stabil auch im unteren UV Bereich, macht keine zicken oder Abstürze, enthält endlich OC Profile etc.


----------



## Llares (25. Januar 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Sag mal was du für Werte anstrebst, dann sende ich dir Werte die du ausprobieren kannst.



Ich poste nachher mal im OC-Thread, was ich ausprobiert habe, seitdem die Karte unter Wasser ist.


----------



## Kyuss89 (26. Januar 2018)

Nach der Neu-Installation funktioniert bei mir auch alles wieder, im Silent BIOS der Red Devil mit 195Watt läuft die Karte ziemlich gut, ich werde das erstmal so lassen.


----------



## hugo-03 (26. Januar 2018)

endlich mal eine aussage zu primitive shader, leider keine die auf baldige Aktivierung schließen lässt AMD Vega: Primitive Shader mussen vom Spiel unterstutzt werden - ComputerBase
naja dann kann es ja noch 2-3 jahre dauern bis da mal was passiert -.-


----------



## Gurdi (26. Januar 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> endlich mal eine aussage zu primitive shader, leider keine die auf baldige Aktivierung schließen lässt AMD Vega: Primitive Shader mussen vom Spiel unterstutzt werden - ComputerBase
> naja dann kann es ja noch 2-3 jahre dauern bis da mal was passiert -.-



Ja, ich bin auch sehr enttäuscht über diese Aussage, da es eigentlich eine Funktion mit enormen Potential gewesen wäre.
Die vergleichbare Technik auf Nvidia Seite soll maßgeblich für den Effizienz-Gewinn gewesen sein von Pascal.


----------



## yummycandy (26. Januar 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin auch sehr enttäuscht über diese Aussage, da es eigentlich eine Funktion mit enormen Potential gewesen wäre.
> Die vergleichbare Technik auf Nvidia Seite soll maßgeblich für den Effizienz-Gewinn gewesen sein von Pascal.


Ich hab vorhin mal nachgeschaut. Hab aber nichts gefunden, was darauf hindeutet, daß nVidia etwas ähnliches überhaupt einsetzt.

Btw. Ihr solltet mal das lesen: 6 Months Later: What do Manufacturers Think of Mining? | GamersNexus - Gaming PC Builds & Hardware Benchmarks

Wird gut erklärt, warum man kaum Grafikkarten und auch kaum VEGAs kaufen kann und an wem es liegt.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Januar 2018)

Nennt sich Streaming Multiprocessors bei Nvidia.


----------



## yummycandy (26. Januar 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nennt sich Streaming Multiprocessors bei Nvidia.



Sicher? Irgendwie haben alle Sucherergebnisse nichts mit dem Thema zu tun.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Januar 2018)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Sicher? Irgendwie haben alle Sucherergebnisse nichts mit dem Thema zu tun.



Es ist ein schwammier Oberbegriff, Nvidia hält sich da leider etwas bedeckt.
Vielleicht hilft dir der Artikel etwas weiter:
NVIDIA veroffentlicht Whitepaper zur Pascal-Architektur bzw. GP100-GPU - Hardwareluxx

Zitat: "Weiterhin ein zentraler Bestandteil der Architektur sind die Streaming Multiprocessors (SM), die NVIDIA allerdings stark umgebaut hat, um eine höhere Effizient zu erreichen. Der Aufbau sieht Graphics Processing Clusters (GPCs), Streaming Multiprocessors (SMs), Thread Processing Cluster (TPCs) und Speichercontroller vor, die in einem bestimmten System organisiert sind."

"Während die SMs in Pascal also die Hälfte an Shadereinheiten im Vergleich zu Maxwell tragen, sind die Größe der Register, Warps und Thread Blocks identisch geblieben.

NVIDIA hat auch den Datenpfad bzw. dessen Organisation optimiert. Letztendlich konnte NVIDIA die Die-Fläche reduzieren und auch die Leistungsaufnahme in diesem Bereich ist deutlich geringer. Dies ist einer der Bereiche, der zur Effizienzsteigerung geführt hat. Die neue Scheduler-Architektur sorgt für eine bessere Auslastung der Pipelines und jeder Warp Schedular kann zwei Warp Instructions pro Takt zuteilen."


----------



## reddevil66693 (26. Januar 2018)

warum wird über diese karten immer noch geredet wtf


----------



## Gurdi (26. Januar 2018)

reddevil66693 schrieb:


> warum wird über diese karten immer noch geredet wtf



Warum sollte man denn nicht?


----------



## Noname1987 (26. Januar 2018)

Reddevil stänkert grade in mehreren threads gewaltig rum... nicht dran stören.

Zum Thema: leider bestätigt sich so der cerdacht, dass dieses Feature wohl für diese gen eher marketing war. Fraglich ob die nächste gen es richtig nutzen wird. Würde mich schon freuen wenn amd besser würde, preis3 mal außen vor.


----------



## dbekan96 (26. Januar 2018)

Laut diversen anderen Threads hat er seine 1070 Ti nun auch gewinnbringend verkauft und daddelt jetzt mit einer 1050Ti.  

Mensch bald kommt er ja auf das Leistungsniveau von Vega, wenn da nicht der Preis wäre. ^^


----------



## Gurdi (26. Januar 2018)

Es steht halb jetzt zur Debatte wie aufwendig es ist die Funktion zu integrieren, ob es nachträglich möglich ist z.B. via Patch oder ob die gesamte API Engine das Ganze nativ unterstützen muss von Beginn an oder ob es unabhängig von der Engine implementiert werden kann von den Entwicklern.


----------



## hugo-03 (26. Januar 2018)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Sicher? Irgendwie haben alle Sucherergebnisse nichts mit dem Thema zu tun.



ja aber anders gemacht, wenn es stimmt könnte wahrscheinlich über primitive shader mehr rausholen, dafür ist die Implementierung das problem


----------



## hugo-03 (26. Januar 2018)

Noname1987 schrieb:


> Reddevil stänkert grade in mehreren threads gewaltig rum... nicht dran stören.
> 
> Zum Thema: leider bestätigt sich so der cerdacht, dass dieses Feature wohl für diese gen eher marketing war. Fraglich ob die nächste gen es richtig nutzen wird. Würde mich schon freuen wenn amd besser würde, preis3 mal außen vor.



kommt drauf an wenn man die nächsten karten auch primitive shader verpasst kann es sich ja noch durch setzten ist ja mit nextlevel api eh alles pro hersteller optimiert


----------



## yummycandy (26. Januar 2018)

Könnte ja auch mit einer neuen DX12-Version eingeführt werden. Ob die anderen APIs wie Vulkan Erweiterungen unterstützten, weiß ich leider nicht. IMHO ging das bei OpenGL.


----------



## hugo-03 (26. Januar 2018)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Könnte ja auch mit einer neuen DX12-Version eingeführt werden. Ob die anderen APIs wie Vulkan Erweiterungen unterstützten, weiß ich leider nicht. IMHO ging das bei OpenGL.


können und dann muss es halt auch noch programmiert werden ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Gurdi (26. Januar 2018)

Wir werden bei dem Thema wohl erst mal nicht weiter kommen, ohne klare Aussagen von Entwicklern und/oder AMD bzgl. des Aufwands ist alles Spekulation.
Ich denke es wird die ein oder andere Engine das Feature unterstützen in der nächsten Zeit, hilfreich könnte der verbreitete Einsatz von AMD in den Konsolen sein.


----------



## yummycandy (26. Januar 2018)

Habt ihr das schon gesehen? Getting Radeon Vega Everywhere: An Exclusive Media Interview at AMD Tech Day, with CEO Dr. Lisa Su

Edit:
Btw. wo sieht man auf dieser bescheuerten Seite eigentlich die neuesten News? Ich lese immer den RSS-Feed, wenn ich das neueste sehen will.

Edit2:
Heute ist der Tag der Erleuchtungen *lach*



> Q: Does that mean that there is room in the future for GPU bifurcation, between a gaming focus and a compute focus?
> 
> LS: I think there is. You will see us move on this, and we’re very committed to gaming so that’s not going to change, but you will see us do some more purpose-built products for the compute side of things.



Also doch zweigleisig in der Zukunft. Würde natürlich ne Menge Ballast von VEGA entfernen. 

Edit3:



> AMD recently announced a partnership with JD.com to promote Ryzen more widely in China.   AMD and JD.com Announce Collaboration to Expand Availability of AMD Ryzen Desktop Processors in China





> AMD is also moving its semi-custom business under RTG.


Hmm, also Custom VEGA + fertige Ryzen?



> Q: Is this collaboration a multi-year, multi-generational project?
> 
> LS: We haven’t announced anything beyond the first product so I would say let us get through the first product and we will see where it goes from there.






> Q29: Something a bit different and a bit more personal: How do you integrate into the gaming community, and what system do you have at home?
> 
> LS: I hate to tell you this, but I have every system, I mean I do. The issue is that my husband is a hardcore gamer so we do really have every system at home. We have every game console at home, we have Ryzen 7, Vega 56, Vega 64, we have Threadripper 1950X, 1920X, and we have more systems than we should. We have ASUS ROG laptops at home as well - we have just a lot of different systems.







> A rare occurrence (unfortunately), but Dr. Su is one of a small handful of female C-Level Executives in the semiconductor industry. Dr. Su is consistently highly ranked in many 'top people to watch' lists of technology industry visionaries, and was recently featured in Fortune's Top 50 World Leaders alongside Jack Ma (Alibaba), Tsai Ing-Wen (President, Taiwan), Rebecca Richards-Kortum (Bioengineering, Rice University), and Elon Musk (Tesla, SpaceX).



Das glaub ich ungesehen..... Das krasse ist, es scheint nicht nur so, sie weiß, worüber sie redet. Ist halt nicht nur Marketing BS.

So, hab euch genug genervt.


----------



## EyRaptor (27. Januar 2018)

Sollte das neue Farcry zusätzlich zu Primitive Shader nicht auch fp 16 Instruktionen verwenden können?
Wenn das der Fall ist, dann bin ich echt auf die Leistung von Vega in diesem Game gespannt (auch in anbetracht APUs).


----------



## Gurdi (28. Januar 2018)

Radeon Chill funktioniert bei mir nicht mehr seit dem neuen Adrenalin.
Kann das wer bestätigen?

Ansonsten hier ein paar neue Erkenntnisse zum aktuellen Treiber.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...overclocking-balance-build-3.html#post9230885


----------



## hugo-03 (28. Januar 2018)

ja, world of warships geht es noch


----------



## maximusoptimus (29. Januar 2018)

Moin Moin, ich habe seit gestern die Sapphire Vega 64 Nitro+, hab mir direkt auch die Trick Software runter geladen (die neuste Version, die auf sapphires Website verfügbar ist)..
Allerdings funktioniert das Programm nicht, ich bekomme keine Werte angezeigt und kann auch nichts einstellen.
Hat noch jemand das gleiche Problem? 
Ist die Karte einfach noch nicht unterstützt?


----------



## yummycandy (29. Januar 2018)

Hier stand vorher Quatsch..

Wenn du die V6.4.0 benutzt, dann ist noch kein Support für VEGA drin.

Edit:
Es gibt allerdings ne neuere Version, die auf der Website noch nicht angeboten wird: http://us.dl.sapphiretech.com/archive/gm/drivers/TRIXX_installer_6.5.0.zip


----------



## maximusoptimus (29. Januar 2018)

Ok danke


----------



## yummycandy (29. Januar 2018)

Nebenbei, TriXX soll totaler Schrott sein. Aber das hält jeder so, wie er möchte.


----------



## maximusoptimus (29. Januar 2018)

Ich wollte zumindest mal das Programm vom Hersteller benutzen xD
Das Asus Programm meiner alten 480 war auch Schrott, vielleicht wird’s eh beim afterburner bleiben...


----------



## yummycandy (29. Januar 2018)

IMHO brauchst du auch kein Afterburner, die AMD Treibersoftware reicht eigentlich.


----------



## MfDoom (29. Januar 2018)

Trixx ist nicht schlecht, afterburner ist halt besser. Mit den neuen Treibern für mich aber obsolet geworden, ist ja jetzt alles eingebaut das ich brauche


----------



## G0NZ0 (29. Januar 2018)

yummycandy schrieb:


> IMHO brauchst du auch kein Afterburner, die AMD Treibersoftware reicht eigentlich.


Kann die mittlerweile auch eigene Lüftersteuerung wie der AB? Nur deswegen hab ich den noch und kann keinen neueren Treiber als 17.7.1 installieren (keine Vega), da der dann Blackscreen verursacht.


----------



## yummycandy (29. Januar 2018)

Nunja, man kann zumindest Lüfter einstellen. Allerdings gibts bestimmt unfangreichere.


----------



## Gurdi (29. Januar 2018)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Kann die mittlerweile auch eigene Lüftersteuerung wie der AB? Nur deswegen hab ich den noch und kann keinen neueren Treiber als 17.7.1 installieren (keine Vega), da der dann Blackscreen verursacht.



Min/Max geht, mehr nicht.Also keine Lüfterkurve, aber mit den zwei Werten kann man dass damit schon grob regeln.


----------



## G0NZ0 (29. Januar 2018)

Das ist aber schon bisschen sehr grob 
Gut, dann muss ich wohl beim AB bleiben.
Danke für die Antworten


----------



## Schaffe89 (29. Januar 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Unter DX12 verbraucht Vega allgemein weniger Energie, sogar deutlich teilweise wenn ich mir TWW2 und Civ6 anschaue..



Da schaust du dir dann wohl ganz gezielt irgendetwas grob an, mengst noch deine Wunschvorstellung bei und behauptest dann immernoch den gleichen Unsinn wie vor Monaten.
Bei Nvidia nimmst du die maximalen Powertargets um den Verbrauch schlechtzumachen und bei Vega deine "optimierte" Soße.
Hat sich also nach wie vor nix geändert.


----------



## Gurdi (30. Januar 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Da schaust du dir dann wohl ganz gezielt irgendetwas grob an, mengst noch deine Wunschvorstellung bei und behauptest dann immernoch den gleichen Unsinn wie vor Monaten.
> Bei Nvidia nimmst du die maximalen Powertargets um den Verbrauch schlechtzumachen und bei Vega deine "optimierte" Soße.
> Hat sich also nach wie vor nix geändert.



Ist dir in den Battlethreads wieder langweilig geworden?
Ich habe auch keinen Grund Nvidia schlecht zu machen sondern habe die OC Profile der Hersteller herangezogen die diese Ihren Karten beilegen damit die sich von einander Abgrenzen.


----------



## MfDoom (30. Januar 2018)

Wird nicht die volle Leistung abgerufen läuft Vega sehr viel effizienter als bei Vollgas, das stimmt schon. Ich habe ein paar Schätzungen für Elex erstellt, ich hoffe ohne schwerwiegende Fehler. Ich nenne es mit Absicht nicht Messungen obwohl ich die Treiber-Anzeige ablese und ein Messgerät am Gehäuse meines PCs habe. Idle-Verbrauch meines übertakteten I7 4790k ist laut dieser Anzeige 100-110W. Das ist Inklusive Laufwerken, Wasserpumpe und elf Lüftern.

Ich verwende die Voreinstellungen des Treibers, nur bei übertakten habe ich eigene Werte. Ich komme auf einen Verbrauch von 285W (ausgewogen) 345W (übertaktet) und 180W (Strom sparen).

Wie kann ich hier eine Excel-tabelle einfügen, dann ist es nachvollziehbarer wie ich auf die Werte komme.


----------



## DaHell63 (30. Januar 2018)

Ich bin mir sicher, daß man mit einer Vega *sparsam und angenehm* spielen kann.
Das ist ja auch nicht der Streitpunkt.

Gurdis Aussagen und seine herangezogenen Werte (Nvidia volles PT vom Hersteller und Vega optimiert) sind zB so ein  Anstoß.
 Vega optimiert (wenig Verbrauch) und trotzdem so schnell wie Pascal. Das ganze natürlich nicht ordentlich gbelegt, damit man wirklich vergleichen kann.

Mit einer GTX 1070 kann man auch mit unter 100W spielen, aber dann hat sie eben nicht die Performance wie wir sie aus den Benchmarks kennen.
YouTube


----------



## Gurdi (30. Januar 2018)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, daß man mit einer Vega *sparsam und angenehm* spielen kann.
> Das ist ja auch nicht der Streitpunkt.
> 
> Gurdis Aussagen und seine herangezogenen Werte (Nvidia volles PT vom Hersteller und Vega optimiert) sind zB so ein  Anstoß.
> ...



Die Werte hab ich jetzt schon gefühlte hundert mal belegt in mehreren Threads.
Hier ganz aktuell:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...overclocking-balance-build-3.html#post9230885

Man sieht Takt, Memtakt, Spannung, Temp, Verbrauch laut Software für Chip und Verbrauch Gesamtsystem mit Effizienzangabe.
Was genau fehlt dir dabei noch? Die Karte ist so konfiguriert deutlich schneller als Stock.


----------



## DaHell63 (30. Januar 2018)

Du schreibst, Du hast im Firestrike ultra einen Grafik Score von  5754p.
5754
Und das bei einem Verbrauch von 230W.
Wenn man sich  diese Liste mal anschaut braucht man ~1600MHz Coretakt um 
deinen Grafik Score zu erreichen. Und das ist m.M.n nicht zu schaffen.

Dein Beweis ist dann sowas?
Kein Core Clock, kein Memory Clock..............ehrlich?


----------



## Gurdi (30. Januar 2018)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Du schreibst, Du hast im Firestrike ultra einen Grafik Score von  5754p.
> 5754
> Und das bei einem Verbrauch von 230W.
> Wenn man sich  diese Liste mal anschaut braucht man ~1600MHz Coretakt um
> ...



Du ziehst dir da ne Suppe raus, unterschiedliche Screenshots haben einen unterschiedlichen Zweck. Den du da verlinkst hat keine Coreanzeige weil zu dem Zeitpunkt das FC Update von Windows noch nicht installiert war. Ohne funktionieren die Auslesetools anscheinend nicht mehr korrekt mit dem Adrenalin.
Firestrike Ultra krieg ich den Verbrauch vom Gesamtsystem nicht drauf, weil man den nur im Fenster sieht. Die ZDPMS Software zeichnet leider nicht auf, ich muss die also on the fly einblenden lassen.
Das geht nur im Firestrike Extrem und normal.


----------



## panthex (30. Januar 2018)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich  diese Liste mal anschaut braucht man ~1600MHz Coretakt um
> deinen Grafik Score zu erreichen.



Vorsicht bei den Taktraten, die 3DMark ausgibt. Die sind teilweise ziemlich an den Haaren herbeigezogen. 
Weiß nicht, nach welchem Algorithmus der ausgelesen wird, hat aber eher den Anschein als wird einfach mal an Stelle X gemessen und ausgegeben. Vielleicht auch einfach ausm Treiber...
Hatte da auch schon oft 1750 MHz stehen, obwohl die Karte durchweg so um 1600-1660 MHz unterwegs war.


----------



## moonshot (30. Januar 2018)

Es wird in Firestrike der eingestellte Takt angezeigt, nicht der real anliegende. Dabei kann man einen gewissen Takt auf mehrere Arten erreichen, also hohe Einstellung mit niedriger Spannung oder umgekehrt, das sagt Nichts aus.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (30. Januar 2018)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Du schreibst, Du hast im Firestrike ultra einen Grafik Score von  5754p.
> 5754
> Und das bei einem Verbrauch von 230W.
> Wenn man sich  diese Liste mal anschaut braucht man ~1600MHz Coretakt um
> ...



Und wo ist das Problem? Wenn die Karte mit UV gut läuft sind 1600MHz Coretakt überhaupt kein Problem. Und ich hab mit meiner V64 LC bei rund 1680MHz immerhin ~ 340 Punkte mehr im Grafik-Score. 
AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 Liquid video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700X,ASRock X370 Taichi


Und was sagst du jetzt?


----------



## DaHell63 (30. Januar 2018)

Bei den  angezeigten Taktraten (1750-1600MHZ) hat mich das  gleich hohe Ergebnis des öfteren schon gewundert.
Ramtakt spielt ja auch eine Rolle.

Mich würde mal interessieren  wer ( ausser Gurdi) so einen relativ hohen Grafic Score mit 230W erreicht?


----------



## dbekan96 (30. Januar 2018)

In der neuen GPU-Z Version kann man  R SOC und Mem auslesen. VR Mem ist bei mir immer 1-2°C unter der Hot Spot und liegt bei ca. 60°C


----------



## xzak (30. Januar 2018)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Bei den  angezeigten Taktraten (1750-1600MHZ) hat mich das  gleich hohe Ergebnis des öfteren schon gewundert.
> Ramtakt spielt ja auch eine Rolle.
> 
> Mich würde mal interessieren  wer ( ausser Gurdi) so einen relativ hohen Grafic Score mit 230W erreicht?




Also bei mir sind das ähnliche Werte. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leistungsgrenze -10%


----------



## JoM79 (30. Januar 2018)

Das 240W GPU Only bei dir, also ca.300W Gesamtverbrauch der Karte.


----------



## Breyten (30. Januar 2018)

Auf Mindfactory gibt es ne Vega FE für 800€:

16GB AMD Radeon Vega Frontier Edition Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon Vega | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Schaffe89 (30. Januar 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Du ziehst dir da ne Suppe raus, unterschiedliche Screenshots haben einen unterschiedlichen Zweck. Den du da verlinkst hat keine Coreanzeige weil zu dem Zeitpunkt das FC Update von Windows noch nicht installiert war. Ohne funktionieren die Auslesetools anscheinend nicht mehr korrekt mit dem Adrenalin.



230 Watt bei der Leistung für die gesamte Karte ist schlicht und einfach "gelogen", nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Ich hab von dir keinen Beleg dafür gesehen. Warum kann man nicht einfach die Fakten sprechen lassen.
Bei der RX480 hatte man das gleiche verbreitet und ewiglang hielt sich dieses Gerücht, dass die Karte mit der neuen Revision extrem wenig Strom benötigt.
Alle Messungen die von neutralen Personen getätigt wurden haben das widerlegt.


----------



## Gurdi (30. Januar 2018)

Ihr und euer Bla Bla.
Siehe Screenshot. Firestrike Ultra, TWW2 und Dreadnought mit der durstigen U4 Engine.

@Xzak: JoM79 hat recht, dass sind circa 300Watt. Dein OC ist nicht rund.


----------



## Schaffe89 (30. Januar 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ihr und euer Bla Bla.
> Siehe Screenshot.



Was soll man da nun sehen?
Verbrauch der ganze Rest der Karte also nur 27 Watt? Bezweifel ich doch schonmal ziemlich.


----------



## Gurdi (30. Januar 2018)

Da sieht man alles was relevant ist, wüsstest du auch wenn du ein wenig Ahnung hättest.
Chippower, Takt, Temp, Spannung, CPU Auslastung und Verbrauch Gesamtsystem.
Die Range vom Restsystem beträgt zwischen 90-130Watt im Load, je nach Auslastung von Ram, Festplatte und vor allem Prozessor.

Der Rest der Karte verbraucht etwa 40-45 Watt.Je nach Chippower


----------



## Schaffe89 (31. Januar 2018)

Die Karte muss in Warhammer ja extrem im GPU Limit laufen, wenn der Lüfter grade mal mit 1300rpm dreht.
Lassen wirs einfach hat eh keinen Sinn.
Vega in dieser Iteration ist sowieso bald Geschichte da AMD den Chip für Gaming wahrscheinlich einstampft, siehe neueste Meldungen der Boardpartner.


----------



## Gurdi (31. Januar 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Die Karte muss in Warhammer ja extrem im GPU Limit laufen, wenn der Lüfter grade mal mit 1300rpm dreht.
> Lassen wirs einfach hat eh keinen Sinn.
> Vega in dieser Iteration ist sowieso bald Geschichte da AMD den Chip für Gaming wahrscheinlich einstampft, siehe neueste Meldungen der Boardpartner.



Oh Gott ey, wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen sucht man sich Blödsinn...
Es dauert einfach eine weile bis die träge Lüftersteuerung in Kombination mit meiner hohen Zieltemperatur in Wallung kommt.
Es ist halb ein Benchmark. Im Dreadnought Screen sieht man die Burnwerte doch gut. 2500rpm bei 78Grad Zieltemperatur.


----------



## JoM79 (31. Januar 2018)

230W in einem Spiel, die anderen beiden liegen schon bei 260W.


----------



## Rallyesport (31. Januar 2018)

So Leute eh das sich hier jeder die Köppe einschlägt mal wieder was von mir.
Also der neue Treiber ist ein super gutes Stück Software. 
Die KArte läuft extrem stabil, der Treiber hat sich bis dato nicht wieder resettet obwohl ich noch stärker untervoltet habe wie bisher. 
Wenn das jetzt so bleibt ist die Karte gut gereift und läuft sehr sehr gut, die Lüfterdrehzahl kann ich bald noch runterstellen, momentan 2550 Umdrehungen. 
Eventuell die Übertaktung zurückdrehen und dann läuft sie auch sehr sehr leise. 
Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Karte und ich werde sie nicht verkaufen


----------



## Gurdi (31. Januar 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> 230W in einem Spiel, die anderen beiden liegen schon bei 260W.



Du haust einfach 60Watt auf die Chippower.So funkioniert das aber nicht. Nach der Rechnung müsste ja im Firestrike das Restsystem nur 30Watt verbrauchen Mein Idle beträgt bereits 67 Watt..Es sind auf dem Niveau etwas weniger. TWW2 verbraucht nur annähernd soviel Strom wegen 50%Cpu Auslastung. Da gehen gute110Watt auf das System ohne GraKa.


----------



## Schaffe89 (31. Januar 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Oh Gott ey, wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen sucht man sich Blödsinn



Mach doch mal nen gescheiten Benchmark mit ner ordentlichen Auslastung und wärm die Karte vor.
Beim letzten Benchmark liegen grade mal 170 Watt an, was zeigt dass die Karte nicht richtig ausgelastet ist, denn nur dort kommst du insgesamt mit 230 Watt auf den Phantasiewert.
Auf dem ersten Bild ist das auch nur der Hangar, aber immerhin läuft die Karte mit 2500rpm und 203 Watt für die GPU, der Rest kommt oben drauf, da bist du etwa bei 260 Watt.
230 Watt für die ganze Karte für den 3D Mark Score von vorhin ist einfach falsch. Kapier nicht wieso man sich immer so in die eigene Tasche lügen kann.



Gurdi schrieb:


> Da gehen gute110Watt auf das System ohne GraKa.



Milchmädchenrechnung.



Rallyesport schrieb:


> Also der neue Treiber ist ein super gutes Stück Software.



Ich komme mit Wattman und dem neuen Overlay eher nicht zurecht.
Funzt nicht wie es soll, aber mal schauen, vielleicht behalt ich die 56er ja.


----------



## DaHell63 (31. Januar 2018)

@ Lighting-Designer/@ xzak
Es geht nicht um den Score generell, sondern  euren Score mit *230W Verbrauch * für die gesamte Karte zu erreichen. Was nach Gurdis Aussage ja möglich ist.
Da seit ihr beide leider gescheitert.


----------



## Kyuss89 (31. Januar 2018)

Meiner Erfahrung nach kann man ganz gut mit Firestrike Extreme oder Ultra die Vega Karte stark auslasten, stellt für die Karte gefühlt vom Verbrauch das extrem Szenario da, in keinem Spiel erreich ich so einen geringen Boost bei meinen Settings wie dort.

Ich muss auch sagen, der 18.1.1 läuft gut, die Probleme die ich hatte hingen wohl mit Advanced Sync zusammen, Vega funktioniert mit dem Treiber ziemlich rund.


----------



## Gurdi (31. Januar 2018)

Die Karte verbraucht in DX12 ja auch weniger Strom und TWW2 läuft in DX12....
Das ist genau das selbe wie in Sniper Elite 2 und in Civ 6 und ebenso im Time Spy.

Die Karte bei Warhammer 2 mit max Out nicht richtig ausgelastet.... ist klar.
Der Hangar in Dreadnought ist ein WorstCase Szenario, ingame ist deutlich weniger Belastung.

Die Milchmädchenrechnung kannst ja im Screen unten im Load sehen..
Wohlgemerkt von einer SSD geladen.


----------



## Gurdi (31. Januar 2018)

Kyuss89 schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach kann man ganz gut mit Firestrike Extreme oder Ultra die Vega Karte stark auslasten, stellt für die Karte gefühlt vom Verbrauch das extrem Szenario da, in keinem Spiel erreich ich so einen geringen Boost bei meinen Settings wie dort.
> 
> Ich muss auch sagen, der 18.1.1 läuft gut, die Probleme die ich hatte hingen wohl mit Advanced Sync zusammen, Vega funktioniert mit dem Treiber ziemlich rund.



Chill funktioniert nicht mehr und teilweise wechselt die Karte wieder nicht mehr in den Energiesparmodus im Idle.
Sonst ist der Treiber wirklich sehr gut.


----------



## DaHell63 (31. Januar 2018)

@Gurdi
Dein Problem sind auch deine Screenshots.
Bei diesem Screen hast Du 1507MHz Takt/182.0W (~230-240W ganze Karte?) und *26FPS*. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fullsizeImage.php?i=986612

Bei deinem geposteten 240W Ergebnis hast Du aber Scene1 *50.08FPS*  und Scene2  *39.60FPS*.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn also der erste Screen bei 230-240W und 26FPS läuft, dann hast Du bei deinem Ergebnis Bild sicher nicht auch bloß 240W Verbrauch.


----------



## Gurdi (31. Januar 2018)

Das ist die Demo.
Wenn ich einen Benchrun mache deaktiviere ich den HBCC auch, der kostet Leistung in Synt. Benchmarks, in der Regel ist dieser aber aktiviert bei mir.
Hier hast du dann die Screens aus ner Benchszene.
Es sind im Timespy eher 210-220Watt.
Ich mach demnächst noch eine Zusammenfassung mit meinen aktuellen Settings, ich teste noch etwas am HBM rum im Moment.

Wie ich benche und welche Einstellung ich anlege steht aber in den von mir gemachten Threads immer drin, dass kann durchaus mal variieren.


----------



## Schaffe89 (31. Januar 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Karte verbraucht in DX12 ja auch weniger Strom und TWW2 läuft in DX12



Verbraucht sie nicht, nur weil du dir ein Spiel herauspickst.
Genauso könnte ich sagen Vega verbraucht in Directx11 weniger und nehme als Beispiel Anno oder den Heaven Benchmark.
Jetzt sind wir schon bei 210 Watt und morgen dann bei 190 für die gesamte Karte bei >1500Mhz.
Aber du kannst gerne mal die Konfiguration zeigen wie du die vorher behaupteten Punkte im 3D Mark erreichst, mit 230 Watt.


----------



## Gurdi (31. Januar 2018)

Es sind drei Screens mit DX12.....
2 davon in UHD.


----------



## Schaffe89 (31. Januar 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Es sind drei Screens mit DX12.....
> 2 davon in UHD.



Und wo ist der Vergleich zu Directx11 Games?
Woran soll es liegen dass Die Vega Karte unter Directx12 weniger verbrauche soll? An den Heinzelmännchen?
Das ist einfach nur eine krude Erfindung. Ich bin mir sicher das kein Redakteur weltweit das in irgendeiner Form bestätigen will.
Wenn man sowas behauptet dann nimmt man Spiele die einen Directx11 und Directx12 Pfad anbieten und dann misst man das über längeren Zeitraum im GPU Limit um eine Aussage zu treffen.
Und nicht ein paar lächerliche Screenshots. Aber es widerspricht jeder Logik dass es so sei.


----------



## Gurdi (31. Januar 2018)

Selber Screen, selbes Spiel, selbe Settings,  selber Takt, selbe Spannung alles gleich.Nur der Verbrauch ist höher.
Geh doch bitte wieder in andere Threads statt hier deine Sinn freien Behauptungen ohne Kenntnisse der Materie zum besten zu geben.


----------



## JoM79 (31. Januar 2018)

Welcher Screen?


----------



## Gurdi (31. Januar 2018)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/485138-amd-rx-vega-laberthread-228.html#post9235070


----------



## JoM79 (31. Januar 2018)

Wo ist da jetzt nen Screen im Post?


----------



## Gurdi (31. Januar 2018)

Zweiter Screenshot zeigt das selbe Bild?


----------



## xzak (31. Januar 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ihr und euer Bla Bla.
> Siehe Screenshot. Firestrike Ultra, TWW2 und Dreadnought mit der durstigen U4 Engine.
> 
> @Xzak: JoM79 hat recht, dass sind circa 300Watt. Dein OC ist nicht rund.



Ja Klar, hab mich da keine halbe stunde damit befasst. Außerdem sind diese Messungen meiner Meinung nach so kaum durchführbar oder aber sehr ungenau.  
Seit dem letzten Treiber wurden auch einige Sachen geändert. Vorher senkten sich die Watt viel stärker beim UV. Jetzt legt die Karte scheinbar automatisch gleich mal mehr Watt drauf. Das verhalten ist ganz anders als noch mit den alten Treibern.

Aber meiner Meinung nach egal ob Vega oder 1080Ti  ohne Freesync oder g-sync sind die alle unbrauchbar. Ich könnt nicht mehr mit den extremen bildzerreisser und microruckler zocken   


Ich hab nun aus neugier nochmal herumgespielt und hier wertfrei meine test Ergebnisse.
nachrechnen kann ja jeder selber.   

3dmark extrem  
Voltcraft enegy 3000  Steckermessgerät oder wie auch immer das heist 


leerlauf          285-295W
ladescreen   310-380W
Test1               578-580w
ladescreen   345-380W
test2               573-581W
ladescreen   320-380W
test3               434-437W
ladescreen   340-350W
test4               601-619W


ich hab einfach die Werte abgeschrieben die am Messgerät standen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ahso ja eins noch, Gelogen hat hier scheinbar doch keiner.  Wieso das nicht ganz mit den werten von GPU-Z zusammen passt weis ich auch nicht.

sicherheitshalber noch ein 2. mal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (31. Januar 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Zweiter Screenshot zeigt das selbe Bild?


Bei mir werden keine Screenshots angezeigt.

Welche extremen Bildzerreisser?
Vier tests, aber zu welchem der 2 Bilder gehören die?
Hast du im idle wirklich knapp 300W?


----------



## xzak (31. Januar 2018)

ja hab im idle wirklich 300w hängt mein ganzer Schreibtisch drauf mit Monitor, Lampen, Netzteile, Router,Switches usw. und sämtlichen Verbraucher meiner Wasserkühlung. 

Die 4 Tests sind die im 3dmark Firestrike ultra. die werden der reihe nach durchgeführt wenn man den test startet. Das 2. Bild ist einfach nur ein 2. Mal den Test gemacht und auch noch den Afterburner mitloggen lassen. Die Ergebnisse am Messgerät waren die selben wie ich oben schon geschrieben hab.

Bildzerreisser mein ich wenn die Frame nicht mehr gesynct am Bildschirm ankommen. Das bei so einen großen Monitor wie meinen leider unerträglich ist.

ich hab das ganze jetzt nochmal mit +20% power statt -20% gemacht.

dann hab ich diese Ergebnisse.
idle     285-295W
1.Test 632-643W
2.Test 598-615W
3.Test 434-438W
4.Test 644-651W




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (31. Januar 2018)

Setz mal deinen Wert bei Memspannung rauf, der ist zu niedrig für deine configs. Teste mal 1100 oder 1050.


----------



## xzak (1. Februar 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Setz mal deinen Wert bei Memspannung rauf, der ist zu niedrig für deine configs. Teste mal 1100 oder 1050.



habs mal getestet aber was sollt da anders sein? konnt nix erkennen.


----------



## Gurdi (1. Februar 2018)

xzak schrieb:


> habs mal getestet aber was sollt da anders sein? konnt nix erkennen.



Die Werte sollten stimmig untereinander sein. Bench das mal, das macht schon einen unterschied. Man sieht es nicht im Takt aber es macht sich bemerkbar, außerdem setzt du damit die Untergrenze der Spannung.


----------



## Schaffe89 (1. Februar 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Selber Screen, selbes Spiel, selbe Settings,  selber Takt, selbe Spannung alles gleich.Nur der Verbrauch ist höher.
> Geh doch bitte wieder in andere Threads statt hier deine Sinn freien Behauptungen ohne Kenntnisse der Materie zum besten zu geben.



Du hast überhaupt keinen Schimmer davon wie man einigermaßen reproduzierbar und methodisch etwas misst.
Erstens hast du weder das Equipment dazu, noch dazu fehlt eine klare Zielsetzung und ein halbwegs logisches Vorgehen. 
Einen Vergleich Directx11 vs Directx12 stellst du gar nicht an, sondern vergleichst vermutlich auch noch verschiedene Spiele unter verschiedenen Szenen mit verschiedenen Treibern nach Gutdünken.
Was willst du denn mit einem kurzen Screenshot (Schnipsel) von irgendeinem Spiel ohne richtiges Equipment/Vergleichbarkeit bitte messen, um der Behauptung die du aufstellst Genüge zu tun?

Deine Behauptung die du immer wieder aufstellst, Vega verbraucht unter Directx12 weniger ist nix anderes als Schöngerede.
Nach dem Motto Vega wird ja immer besser. Wenn Vega überhaupt irgendwo weniger verbraucht, dann ist das tendenziell in Directx11 eher der Fall, weil dort der AMD Treiber viel früher ein CPU Limit produziert und somit der Stromverbrauch der GPU, sofern sie nicht sowieso ins Powerlimit läuft eher niedriger ist, weil sie nicht soviel zu tun hat und durch ein CPU Bottleneck aufgehalten wird.

Das kann man gut in Anno bei Computerbase betrachten und zurecht fiel das Spiel für eine Strommessung auch aus dem Parkour.
Ich sehe bei deinen Messungen nirgends einen Vergleich Directx11 vs Directx12 mit gleichem Spiel, gleichem Treiber, den untersch. Pfaden, außerhalb eines CPU Limits.
Außerdem ist wenn dann nicht die API für den Strom,verbrauch verantwortlich, sondern die Art/Qualität whatever der Implementierung durch den Entwickler.

Wenn jemand dazu überhaupt eine schlaue Bemerkung liefern kann, dann vielleicht Locuza.
Ansonsten kannst du in der Directx12 API Doku ja mal nach "Stromsparfeatures" suchen womit du die krude Behauptung belegen kannst.

Direct3D 12 Programming Guide (Windows)


----------



## Gurdi (1. Februar 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Du hast überhaupt keinen Schimmer davon wie man einigermaßen reproduzierbar und methodisch etwas misst.
> Erstens hast du weder das Equipment dazu, noch fehlt eine klare Zielsetzung und ein halbwegs logisches Vorgehen.
> Was willst du denn mit einem kurzen Screenshot (Schnipsel) von irgendeinem Spiel ohne richtiges Equipment bitte messen.



Sehe ich aus wie ein Hardwaretester? Ich brauch kein Equipment oder sonst irgend einen Beweis, ich geb hier lediglich anderen Leuten Orientierung bei dem Thema. 
Es ist am Ende des Tages für diejenigen die das reproduzieren wollen auch wuppe ob es 230 oder 235 Watt sind, aber die Tendenz ist doch klar.

Mit den aktuellen Treiber lassen sich hervorragende Taktraten ansetzen mit wenig Spannung was in einer Chippower von 170-200Watt resultiert.
Auch der HBM ist etwas pflegeleichter geworden und der HBCC macht sich seltener negativ bemerkbar.


----------



## slot108 (1. Februar 2018)

HBM ist nicht pflegeleichter geworden. wie soll das hardwareseitig gehen? 
du meinst, dass der aktuelle Treiber dort mehr Spielraum lässt. 
und wenn ein kommender Treiber wieder nicht so nett ist? 

aber wie dem auch sei, du hilfst vielen den crap erträglicher zu machen. die Umwelt dankt es dir.


----------



## Schaffe89 (1. Februar 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Sehe ich aus wie ein Hardwaretester? Ich brauch kein Equipment oder sonst irgend einen Beweis, ich geb hier lediglich anderen Leuten Orientierung bei dem Thema.



Du gibst mit Falschbehauptungen aka Directx12 verbraucht weniger Strom als Directx11 niemanden eine Orientierung.
Das ist dasselbe was vinacis_vivids macht, Cherrypicking mit etwas schöngerede und hingebiege.


> Es ist am Ende des Tages für diejenigen die das reproduzieren wollen auch wuppe ob es 230 oder 235 Watt sind, aber die Tendenz ist doch klar.



Die Tendenz ist eher dass du den Stromverbrauch aus welchen Gründen auch immer, immer niedriger rechnest als er real sein dürfte.


> Mit den aktuellen Treiber lassen sich hervorragende Taktraten ansetzen mit wenig Spannung was in einer Chippower von 170-200Watt resultiert.


Wo ist der Beleg dafür dass sich etwas durch den Treiber geändert hat?


> Auch der HBM ist etwas pflegeleichter geworden und der HBCC macht sich seltener negativ bemerkbar.



Auch hier fehlt der Beleg, wenn überhaupt ist es eine grobe Einschätzung, die einer neutralen Prüfung vermutlich gar nicht standhält.


----------



## Gurdi (1. Februar 2018)

Du kannst deine Behauptungen sicher belegen nehme ich an?
Wenn die Karte mit der Spannung und der Chippower mehr verbraucht dann kannst deine Belege dafür gerne anführen.

Der Beleg dafür dass sich was am Treiber geändert hat ist der dass das was jetzt geht so vorher nicht machbar war.
Bzgl. Des Hbm und des Hbcc würden mich in der Tat weitere Einschätzungen dazu interessieren.


----------



## DaHell63 (1. Februar 2018)

Danke an @xzak für seine Ergebnisse.
Deine Werte bestätigen, daß in dem Benchmark (Firestrike ultra) der von Gurdi gepostete Grafik Score eben nicht mit *230W* zu erreichen ist.

Hättest Du eventuell noch einen Time Spy Bench?


----------



## Rallyesport (1. Februar 2018)

Hallo 
ich hab diese Nacht mal noch bisschen getestet, bei gleichzeitigem Furmark und Prime95 Lauf komme ich auf nen Gesamtverbrauch von 455-470W (gemessen mit dem Amazondingen) 
Mein Ryzen läuft auf 1,35V bei 3900MHz  und die Vega auf 1555MHz (höchste erreichte Taktrate eingestellt sind 1627) PT +25% und das ganze bei 1050mV
Ich lasse gleich mal den Timespy durchlaufen und notirere mir da die höchste gemessene Wattzahl.

So grad mal Time Spy durchlaufen lassen, höchste Wattzahl gesamtes System 416W, durchschnittlich so 395W.
jetzt kommt noch der Firestrike Ultra.
Da sieht es etwas anders aus, dort habe ich maximal 440W und durchschnittlich um die 417W.
Wie gesagt keine Labormessung, sondern Amazonteil^^


----------



## MfDoom (1. Februar 2018)

ist auch ein wenig lächerlich wegen den paar Watt hin oder her so ein Fass aufzumachen 
Ein paar hier benehmen sich echt peinlich, wahrscheinlich im wahren Leben nichts zu melden oder sowas


----------



## DaHell63 (1. Februar 2018)

Danke auch Dir für deine Werte.
Aber nur der Verbrauch ohne die daraus resultierenden Werte/Benchergebnisse, ist es unmöglich zu erkennen wie effizient deine Karte zu Werke geht.

Im Raum stehen Gurdis Grafik Score Werte für Time Spy 7250 und Firestrike ultra von 57xxp bei einem gesamt Verbrauch von ~230W.

Edit
@MfDoom
Peinlich ist eher wenn man Werte im Netz postet die von keinem anderen User bis jetzt erreicht wurden und dann auch noch annimmt, daß der Gegenüber so doof ist und alles ohne zu hinterfragen abnickt.
Du kannst aber gerne seine Werte bestätigen.
Der Verbrauch von Vega  juckt mich als solcher herzlich wenig.

Ich erzähl ja auch nicht, daß meine TI in Time Spy einen Grafik Score von über 11000p bei einem Verbrauch von 250W hat.


----------



## Rallyesport (1. Februar 2018)

Ich würde euch gerne noch andere Werte zur Verfügung stellen, ich habe nur keine Ahnung wie.  
Das Problem an dem Messgerät hängt auch noch meine Tastatur, der Monitor, das LAdegerät vom Tablet mit dem ich die Statuswerte vom PC auslese ect. ich hab dafür mal pauschal 10 Watt abgezogen. Hab also überall ca 10 Watt mehr verbraucht als das was ich aufgeschrieben habe. 
Ich könnte zwar alles noch neu verkabeln, aber ich hab halt keinen Schreibtisch, sondern ne Küchenarbeitsplatte und da sind die gnazen Kabel fest verlegt, da bin ich nen Mittag dran das umzuändern, von daher nehme ich davon Abstand  
Achso jetzt habe ich es richtig gelesen, du kannst mich finden inklusive meiner Benchergebnisse auf der Futuremark Seite, heiße dort zeronero87 

Im Anhang hab ich dir die Ergebnisse hochgeladen


----------



## xzak (1. Februar 2018)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Danke an @xzak für seine Ergebnisse.
> Deine Werte bestätigen, daß in dem Benchmark (Firestrike ultra) der von Gurdi gepostete Grafik Score eben nicht mit *230W* zu erreichen ist.
> 
> Hättest Du eventuell noch einen Time Spy Bench?



@DaHell63: 
<naja würd ich mal nicht unter allen Umstände so behaupten wenn du meine Ergebnisse genau betrachtest. Da beim Benchmark ja nicht nur die GFK strom zieht und bei einer Steigerung von ~300W ja CPU und GFK  gemessen wird. Wieviel jetzt was genau zieht kannst ja eh nur raten.
Die Maximal Werte sind dann ja auch nur kurze Peaks und der schnitt liegt eher in der Mitte von den max -min angaben. Aber wenn ich eine Steigerung von 300W Rechne und dann so ca 70W für cpu,ram und mainboard wegrechne bin ich bei 230W Gfk verbrauch, oder? Also so weit weg wie du tust ist das wirklich nicht.

Timespy werd ich am Abend mal testen.


----------



## Rallyesport (1. Februar 2018)

Oben hab ich meine Antwort angepasst inklusive den Benchergebnissen


----------



## MfDoom (1. Februar 2018)

Dahell63, die Sache ist doch so: Gurdi hat hier ein paar Beiträge verfasst an denen du zweifel hast. Das hast du kund getan. Du hast aber keinen Anspruch auf irgendwelche Nachweise oder etwas ähnliches. Sag deine Meinung und geh weiter. 
Gurdi trägt hier im Bereich Vega das meiste bei, und hilft vielen die hier Hilfe beim ubertakten suchen. 
Das ruft anscheinend Neider wie Schaffe und dich auf den Plan.
Geht euch lieber irgendwo über die Enefgiebilanz von Bitcoins aufregen oder so ähnlich, da macht es nämlich sinn


----------



## DaHell63 (1. Februar 2018)

xzak schrieb:


> @DaHell63:
> <naja würd ich mal nicht unter allen Umstände so behaupten wenn du meine Ergebnisse genau betrachtest. Da beim Benchmark ja nicht nur die GFK strom zieht und bei einer Steigerung von ~300W ja CPU und GFK  gemessen wird. Wieviel jetzt was genau zieht kannst ja eh nur raten.
> Die Maximal Werte sind dann ja auch nur kurze Peaks und der schnitt liegt eher in der Mitte von den max -min angaben. Aber wenn ich eine Steigerung von 300W Rechne und dann so ca 70W für cpu,ram und mainboard wegrechne bin ich bei 230W Gfk verbrauch, oder? Also so weit weg wie du tust ist das wirklich nicht.
> 
> Timespy werd ich am Abend mal testen.




leerlauf 285-295W
ladescreen 310-380W
Test1 578-580w
ladescreen 345-380W
test2 573-581W
ladescreen 320-380W
test3 434-437W
ladescreen 340-350W
test4 601-619W

Wie ich das sehe sind Cpu/Mainboard und co ja schon in deinem Idle Verbrauch enthalten (leerlauf 285-295W). Wieso dann nochmal berechnen.
Im Test 1+2 (reiner  GPU Test) hast Du zu deinem Leerlauf verbrauch eine Steigerung von maximal 296W und nicht 230W.

Wenn dann CPU und GPU getestet werden sind es dann bis zu 334W .

Interessant für die GPU sind also Test 1+2, das wären dann im Mittel ca 288W.

Und wenn Du Dir das durchliest kommt das schon eher hin.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fullsizeImage.php?i=986029

Edit
@MfDoom
*"Das ruft anscheinend Neider wie Schaffe und dich auf den Plan."*

Ehrlich, fällt Dir nichts besseres ein?
Auf was soll ich* neidisch* sein?  Auf Dich oder Gurdi wegen eurer Vega?

Meine GTX 1080 erreicht beim Time Spy mit 216W mehr Grafik Score wie Du mit 400W.
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3930K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X79-UD3
von meiner GTX 1080ti gar nicht zu reden
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-7920X Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG RAMPAGE VI APEX

Und wenn dann solche Benchmarks wie dieser erscheint und die scheinbare Überleigenheit von Vega in den Foren gehypt wird, muß man natürlich auch still sein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auch wenn die mit der Realität aber schon gar nichts zu tun haben.
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-7920X Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG RAMPAGE VI APEX

Aber ja hast, auf eure Vega bin ja sooo neidisch


----------



## Rallyesport (1. Februar 2018)

Die Punktzahl der Vega stimmt doch, das bekomme ja sogar ich hin, oder sind die GTX Werte gefakt? Das könnte ich mir schon eher vorstellen.

Eh dass das jemand falsch liest, ich meine natürlich die Nvidia Werte extra verschlechtert.


----------



## yummycandy (1. Februar 2018)

Jetzt mal ehrlich, was soll sowas? Das ist doch der VEGA-Laberthread. Klar werden hier Leute wohlwollend über VEGA schreiben. Geht ja auch keiner in den Pascalthread und schreibt dort ständig: VEGA ist aber besser.....
Ihr habts doch nun oft genug geschrieben, euer Ansicht nach können die Werte von Gurdi nicht stimmen. Und nun? Wollte ihr euch weiter 5 Seiten streiten, wie in jedem anderen Thread unter einer typischen AMD/Intel/nVidia News?


----------



## MfDoom (1. Februar 2018)

Neidisch auf meine vega? Also das hast jetzt aber du gesagt, nicht ich


----------



## yummycandy (1. Februar 2018)

CB hat gerade nen guten Artikel zum Thema Mining gepostet. Diesmal haben sie mit UV usw. getestet. Kein Wunder, das sämtliche GPUs vergriffen sind.

Mining mit Gaming-GPUs: Aktuelle Benchmarks fur Ethereum, Monero und Zcash - ComputerBase


----------



## xzak (1. Februar 2018)

_@DaHell63: _Ne sorry lass ma das, wenn du meinst im GPU test verbraucht nur die GPU Strom und der Rest rennt im Idle, wird jeder weiter Diskussion sinnlos. Versuchs gleich gar nicht.

@Gurdi: Toller Thread Danke und lass dich nicht von ein paar frustrierten Nvidianer ärgern.  Ich hab beide Top Karten(1080Ti Gaming X TRIO  und Vega64LC) aber für *mich persönlich*  ist die Vega das besser stück Hardware.


----------



## xzak (1. Februar 2018)

yummycandy schrieb:


> CB hat gerade nen guten Artikel zum Thema Mining gepostet. Diesmal haben sie mit UV usw. getestet. Kein Wunder, das sämtliche GPUs vergriffen sind.
> 
> Mining mit Gaming-GPUs: Aktuelle Benchmarks fur Ethereum, Monero und Zcash - ComputerBase



uff und da gibts ja scheinbar auch noch mal arge Differenzen. 
bei mir schürfen die mit weitaus mehr MHash, komisch.
Vega ist Gpu0  , Ti ist Gpu1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yummycandy (1. Februar 2018)

xzak schrieb:


> uff und da gibts ja scheinbar auch noch mal arge Differenzen.
> bei mir schürfen die mit weitaus mehr MHash, komisch.
> Vega ist Gpu0  , Ti ist Gpu1
> 
> ...



Ich schrieb ja nicht, daß der Artikel perfekt ist.  Die Miningseiten werden sicherlich feinere Einstellungen vorschlagen. Allerdings ist bei cb der Vergleich von Standard- zu angepaßten Werten sehr schön.


----------



## xzak (1. Februar 2018)

na ich hab mich auch nur gewundert und zum Glück sind das eher konservative Ergebnisse


----------



## yummycandy (1. Februar 2018)

xzak schrieb:


> na ich hab mich auch nur gewundert und zum Glück sind das eher konservative Ergebnisse



Eben. Das gute dran ist, sie haben keine Hersteller bevorzugt, sondern wirklich gerecht eingestellt. Sicherlich werden da noch Reserven sein, gerade mit MOD-Bios etc.


----------



## DaHell63 (1. Februar 2018)

Vergesst es


----------



## yummycandy (1. Februar 2018)

Ist das jetzt ne Parodie oder ernst gemeint?


----------



## moonshot (1. Februar 2018)

Frag ich mich auch^^
Wie wäre es denn, satt dem Anderen Irgendetwas an den Kopf zu werfen, einen Vorschlag zu machen, wie man das besser misst? Einfach die Kritik konstruktiv verpacken.
Die Polemik mit der 1080ti bring keinem was. Niemand behauptet ernsthaft, dass man diese Karte mit einer Vega vergleichen kann.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (1. Februar 2018)

@Dahell du hast schon gesehen das er beide Karten im System hat. Was Futuremark wieder für'n Müll ausliest kann man ja kaum beeinflussen.


----------



## Schaffe89 (1. Februar 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Du kannst deine Behauptungen sicher belegen nehme ich an?



Ich bin nicht derjenige der hier abstruse Behauptungen aufstellt ohne die leiseste Lust diese in irgendeiner Weise zu belegen.
Belege doch mal dass Vega unter der Directx12 API weniger Leistung aufnimmt, ich hab dir ja schon erklärt welches Vorgehen dazu nötig wäre um das festzustellen.
Offenes Powertarget, ein Spiel mit Directx11 u. Directx12 API unter gleicher Szene, gleichem Treiber und möglichst identischen Vorraussetzungen abseits von Bottlenecks.
BF1 zum Beispiel, wobei da der Directx12 Pfad scheinbar kaputt ist.
Und dann wenn das gemacht wurde weiß man immernoch nicht wie die spezifische Implementierung von Directx12 ausfällt und ob es nicht eher daran liegt als an der API selbst.

Im Prinzip gibt es überhaupt keine Möglichkeit das in irgendeiner Weise zu belegen oder zu prüfen.
Das ist das beste Konzept um sich Vega schönzureden.



MfDoom schrieb:


> Das ruft anscheinend Neider wie Schaffe und dich auf den Plan.
> Geht euch lieber irgendwo über die Enefgiebilanz von Bitcoins aufregen oder so ähnlich, da macht es nämlich sinn



Ich werde mir es bestimmt nicht nehmen lassen unsinnige Messungen als solche zu kritisieren und bei abtrusen Behauptungen zu Directx12 Belege einzufordern.
Aber da weder zur Phantasie-Leistungsaufnahme noch zu der Directx12 Thematik etwas ernsthaftes kommt, kann man das wieder als verlorene Zeit verbuchen.
"Sag deine Meinung und geh weiter"

Gutes Konzept um sich vor etwaigen Zweiflern zu schützen, denn wenn man in einer Fan-Blase lebt, dann ist man ganz schnell dabei unliebsame Zweifler als Neider abzutun und mit "Meinungen" zu diskutieren.


----------



## blautemple (1. Februar 2018)

Soll DX12 Vega nicht besser auslasten und sollte nicht bei besserer Auslastung der Verbrauch steigen?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schaffe89 (1. Februar 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Soll DX12 Vega nicht besser auslasten und sollte nicht bei besserer Auslastung der Verbrauch steigen?



Wurde unter anderem von CB bei Zuschaltung von Async Compute gemessen, noch bei einer Fury.
Aber natürlich müsste es von der Logik her bei einer höheren Auslastung der Einheiten so sein, was Low Level wenn es gut gemacht ist, nunmal für AMD Grafikkarten bieten kann.
Aber versuch es hier nicht mit Logik. Nächstes Jahr ist Vega auf dem Niveau einer GTX 1080 Ti bei gleicher Leistunsaufnahme, versprochen. Raja Koduri aka FineWine Specialist. 
Zitat: 2x480 sind in Ashes in the Singularity effizienter als eine GTX 1080. (((Nur die ASIC TBP/TDP..hust...hust)))


----------



## yummycandy (1. Februar 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Wurde unter anderem von CB bei Zuschaltung von Async Compute gemessen, noch bei einer Fury.
> Aber natürlich müsste es von der Logik her bei einer höheren Auslastung der Einheiten so sein, was Low Level wenn es gut gemacht ist, nunmal für AMD Grafikkarten bieten kann.
> Aber versuch es hier nicht mit Logik. Nächstes Jahr ist Vega auf dem Niveau einer GTX 1080 Ti bei gleicher Leistunsaufnahme, versprochen. Raja Koduri aka FineWine Specialist.
> Zitat: 2x480 sind in Ashes in the Singularity effizienter als eine GTX 1080. (((Nur die ASIC TBP/TDP..hust...hust)))



Was hättest du bei VEGA anders gemacht? Hinsichtlich der Architektur meine ich. Viel Budget hatten sie ja zu der Zeit nicht zur Verfügung.


----------



## moonshot (1. Februar 2018)

@ blautemple
Wenn durch die höhere Auslastung eines Teils der GPU der Rest weniger Leerlauf hat kann auch die Effizienz steigen. Zum Vergleich, bei gleichem Takt sind 56er und 64er Leistungstechnisch gleich, weil kaum ein Spiel die zusätzlichen Shader nutzen kann. Computing sieht da z.B. anders aus.

In Low Level APIs bekommt man daher entweder mehr Leistung, bspw. Doom oder hat weniger Verbrauch, wenn ein anderer Faktor limitiert. Wie vermutlich bei TimeSpy mit DX12.


----------



## xzak (1. Februar 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht derjenige der hier abstruse Behauptungen aufstellt ohne die leiseste Lust diese in irgendeiner Weise zu belegen.
> Belege doch mal dass Vega unter der Directx12 API weniger Leistung aufnimmt, ich hab dir ja schon erklärt welches Vorgehen dazu nötig wäre um das festzustellen.
> Offenes Powertarget, ein Spiel mit Directx11 u. Directx12 API unter gleicher Szene, gleichem Treiber und möglichst identischen Vorraussetzungen abseits von Bottlenecks.
> BF1 zum Beispiel, wobei da der Directx12 Pfad scheinbar kaputt ist.
> ...



Ich hab mal wieder selten so gelacht wie eben. Ich nimm mir mal ein Herz und schreib Dir dennoch zurück.
Du kannst noch so lange Aufsätze verfassen, uns mit Fan blablabla beleidigen und das wir uns "unsere Vegas" "schön Reden" unterstellen, wem juckts außer Dich? Ja ich weis, deine 2. und 3. Accounts vielleicht, aber die werden dich dann trotzdem huldigen. 
Das lässt dann nur den Rückschluss zu das du scheinbar ein sehr trauriger, verbitterter Mensch bist der anderen keine Freude an seinem Spielzeug gönnt, eigentlich nur Traurig.  

UND JA WIR LIEBEN UNSERE VEGAS, WIR LIEBEN.    du nicht.


----------



## Schaffe89 (1. Februar 2018)

xzak schrieb:


> Du kannst noch so lange Aufsätze verfassen



Ich hätte nur gerne, dass wenn man schon Behauptungen aufstellt, diese auch versucht zu belegen, thats all.
Auf den Rest deiner Provokationen gehe ich gar nicht erst ein.


----------



## Gurdi (2. Februar 2018)

> Belege doch mal dass Vega unter der Directx12 API weniger Leistung aufnimmt, ich hab dir ja schon erklärt welches Vorgehen dazu nötig wäre um das festzustellen.
> Offenes Powertarget, ein Spiel mit Directx11 u. Directx12 API unter gleicher Szene, gleichem Treiber und möglichst identischen Vorraussetzungen abseits von Bottlenecks.
> BF1 zum Beispiel, wobei da der Directx12 Pfad scheinbar kaputt ist.



Nochmal zum nachlesen, extra für dich nebeneinander die Screenshots im Anhang....
Das Powertarget muss übrigens bei einer Vega UV geöffnet sein, sonst taktet die Karte unterhalb von P5 du Spezialist.



> Und dann wenn das gemacht wurde weiß man immernoch nicht wie die spezifische Implementierung von Directx12 ausfällt und ob es nicht eher daran liegt als an der API selbst.


Das kann sicherlich sein, es ist aber auffällig dass alle meine DX12 Anwendungen, sei es Timespy, Civ6, TWW2 sowie Sniper Elite einen deutlich geringeren Verbrauch aufweisen.



> Aber natürlich müsste es von der Logik her bei einer höheren Auslastung der Einheiten so sein, was Low Level wenn es gut gemacht ist, nunmal für AMD Grafikkarten bieten kann.


So würde man denken wenn man nichts anders kennt, entspricht aber nicht der Tatsache. Schalte ich bei manchen Spielen hohe Kantenglättung zu, dann sinkt der Verbrauch dabei sogar obwohl man meinen sollte das die höhere Last eher eine höhere Energieaufnahme zur folge hätte. Das Gegenteil tritt sogar ein, in Sniper Elite skaliert der Verbrauch sogar runter mit steigender Auflösung was ich ganz nebenbei auch nicht verstehe. Das Auslastungsverhalten und die Skalierung des Vegachips ist völlig untypisch zu allem was ich bisher hatte.



> Gutes Konzept um sich vor etwaigen Zweiflern zu schützen, denn wenn man in einer Fan-Blase lebt, dann ist man ganz schnell dabei unliebsame Zweifler als Neider abzutun und mit "Meinungen" zu diskutieren.



Also wegen mir kannst du gerne deine Kritik und deine Meinung dazu sagen. Aber so derart unsachliche Kommentare von dir wie der Verweis auf die Lüfterdrehzahl, damit machst du dich nur lächerlich sry.

@DaHell: Ich mach die scheiss Benches die Woche wieder Valid und dann lass mich bitte damit in ruhe. Ich hab den scheiss jetzt schon mehrmals hier gehabt, ich erinnere nur an die sinnfreie Debatte zu Superpostion Extrem. Hier drehen einige Herren die Debatte bewusst im Kreis herum,  sei es damals mit der OC Leistung der 56er, deren Verbrauch die Benches etc. etc.


----------



## Gurdi (2. Februar 2018)

Treiber für Februar ist raus:
Desktop


----------



## Rallyesport (2. Februar 2018)

Ich bleib erstmal bei dem jetzigen, der läuft bei mir einfach zu gut


----------



## Gurdi (2. Februar 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ich bleib erstmal bei dem jetzigen, der läuft bei mir einfach zu gut



Ich teste morgen mal und werde berichten.


----------



## Schaffe89 (2. Februar 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> So würde man denken wenn man nichts anders kennt, entspricht aber nicht der Tatsache.



Ich sehe sofern ich deine Screenshots auseinander halten kann immer nur noch einen einzigen Vergleich der halbwegs in Ordnung ist, abgesehen von den ungenauen Messungen, Angaben der Settings? Bei verschieden hohen FPS, Directx11 drückt mehr FPS raus.
Die anderen sind schlicht nicht vergleichbar, (1x Ladebildschirm,1x im Spiel) und das andere kann ich nicht erkennen.
2x Directx12 im Timespy?
Taugt halt nicht für die These, wie schon gesagt mindestens eine größere Anzahl an Spielen sind nötig und eine Messung mit ordentlichem Equipment und einer besseren Vorgehensweise (Messung über längeren Zeitraum, keine Schnipsel, keine vorgefertigte Meinung)


----------



## Rallyesport (2. Februar 2018)

Kann man es nicht langsam gut sein lassen? 
Es interessiert doch eig garnicht was die Karten jetzt wirklich verbrauchen. Zumindest mich nicht, ich hab geschaut was mein PC jetzt mehr verbraucht. Bei mir liegt das im Bereich von 25W. Und andere die hier noch so vehement nach dem Verbrauch fragen, fragen doch eh nur noch um wieder etwas zu haben um weiter bashen zu können. 
Ich kann nur sagen ich bin zufrieden, die Karte macht das was ich von ihr erwarte, sie liefert mir zwischen 70 und 50 fps um meinen WQHD Freesync Monitor in seiner Spezifikation zu betreiben. Mehr wollte ich eig garnicht. Und ich habe sogar ein paar langweilige Abende was zu tun gehabt, indem ich an der Karte rumoptimiert habe. Also alles gut.


----------



## yummycandy (2. Februar 2018)

Hmn, ich glaub, das ging irgendwie unter. Hab auf keiner deutschen Seite was davon gelesen:



> Vega Mobile, with HBM2
> 
> The graphics strategy in notebooks is bifurcated for AMD. On one side, their Mobile APU business takes care of the low-end of the market. The recent business relationship with Intel to sell graphics chips for Intel’s high-end mobile processors means AMD has a business on that side. The big hole in the middle is for notebook customers that want discrete graphics. After a couple of years of large Polaris based designs using GDDR, AMD is bringing Vega to this market.
> 
> ...



Ob es dann auch im Desktopmarkt (oder discrete) eine 32CU VEGA geben wird?

Vega in 2018: Vega Mobile, Vega 7nm - AMD Tech Day at CES: 2018 Roadmap Revealed, with Ryzen APUs, Zen+ on 12nm, Vega on 7nm


----------



## Chilicopter (2. Februar 2018)

Hi, mein Bruder hat eine Vega 64 Red Devil direkt bei Release vorbestellt und letztens bekommen. Durfte sie auch schon ausprobieren. Hier meine Erfahrungen dazu:

- Die Karte läuft am besten im Silent BIOS ohne OC (Powertarget unverändert 220W im Silent BIOS) und leichtem Undervolting
- Natürlich kann man mehr rausholen, aber die Abwärme (und wahrscheinlich auch der Verbrauch) steigt enorm. So ist die Karte super leise und kühl und ich denke hier ist der Sweetspot.
- Auf einem WQHD Freesync Monitor macht die Karte wirklich Spaß
- Stromverbrauch liegt im Silent BIOS mit Undervolting ohne OC bei Spielen in WQHD bei circa 260 Watt, was ich wirklich in Ordnung finde
- Die Karte ist was Größe und Gewicht angeht ein Monster. In seinem Gehäuse steht sie glücklicherweise. Wenn sie normal horizontal montiert ist würde ich mir sorgen um meinen PCI Slot machen. Wahrscheinlich braucht man dann so einen Krückstock wie es ihn bei manchen Herstellern schon gibt.

Mein Fazit: Super Freesync Karte im Silent BIOS. OC lohnt nicht.


----------



## Schaffe89 (2. Februar 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Kann man es nicht langsam gut sein lassen?
> Es interessiert doch eig garnicht was die Karten jetzt wirklich verbrauchen. Zumindest mich nicht, ich hab geschaut was mein PC jetzt mehr verbraucht.



Interessiert mich doch auch kaum, ich mache ja auch keine Tests mit immer neuen unglaubwürdigen Effizienzrekorden für Vega und mache einen Undervoltingmarathon der seit September 2017 andauert.
Das wäre mir schon lange viel zu langweilig, insofern kann man das Thema ja auch abschließen.


----------



## Rallyesport (2. Februar 2018)

Ja wäre schön wenn man es langsam abschließen würde. 
Ich zumindest mache hier keinen untervolt heck meck mit meiner Karte, ich habe sie zwar untervoltet, das hat aber eher Temperaturgründe. Ich kann meine Karte (was ein Referenzdesign ist) durch untervolten sehr leise kühlen und konnte sie dennoch übertakten. 
Was will man mehr? Ich bin wie gesagt sehr zufrieden mit meiner Vega, ich wäre wohl auch mit einer 1080 oder 1080ti zufrieden gewesen, aber eins weiß ich, mit denen wären die letzten Monate langweiliger gewesen. 
Es ist ja nicht so das ich von Anfang an ne Vega wollte, bzw ich wollte schon eine, habe aber an dem Tag als ich meine Vega bestellt habe noch zwischen einer KFA² GTX 1080 und meiner Vega geschwankt. Die Vega ist es dann hauptsächlich geworden da ich den AMD Treiber besser finde als den NVidia Treiber. Ich hatte kurz vorher noch ne GT 1030 gekauft gehabt und war vom Treiber sehr enttäuscht, den AMD Treiber kannte ich halt von meiner R9 290.

Noch ne andere Frage, seit kurzer Zeit habe ich in Youtube Videos einen hellen blinkenden Strich unten links im Video, egal ob Vollbild oder Fenster. 
Kommt das vom Firefox oder vom AMD Treiber, bzw der Graka? Im Gegentest mit meinem PC mit R9 habe ich den blinkenden Strich nicht.


----------



## xaskor (3. Februar 2018)

Obs am Browser liegt kannst du ja easy testen, mit Edge z.B den man ja eh auf der Kiste hat.

Hab keine Vega, aber mit 18.2.1 und aktuellen Firefox keine Probleme


----------



## Sh00rdy (3. Februar 2018)

Hi!

Kurze Frage an alle Vega 56 Red Devil Beitzer.

Meine Vega 56 Red Devil hat leider spulenfiepen, deswegen wollte ich wissen, welches Netzteil Ihr verwendet und ob bei euch die Karte fiept?

Habe schon einiges ausprobiert (UV, anderes Bios gewählt, framerate limiter usw.) und wollte es jetzt mal mit einen anderen NT versuchen. Aktuell habe ich ein bequiet Staight Power 10 400w.


----------



## ATIR290 (3. Februar 2018)

NT zu schwach
Brauchst schon eines 550 bis 650 Watt


----------



## Lighting-Designer (3. Februar 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Interessiert mich doch auch kaum, ich mache ja auch keine Tests mit immer neuen unglaubwürdigen Effizienzrekorden für Vega und mache einen Undervoltingmarathon der seit September 2017 andauert.
> Das wäre mir schon lange viel zu langweilig, insofern kann man das Thema ja auch abschließen.



Wenn es dich doch kaum interessiert, WARUM nervst du uns dann mit deinem sinnlosen AMD-Bashing? Wo warst du denn als Thermi raus kam und mal ca. 80W mehr verbraten hat?  Damals war das alles egal, weil es ja NV und die Karte 10% schneller war.  

Kauf weiter deine NV-Karten und Intel-CPUs, aber verschone uns bitte mit deinen Kommentaren wie schlecht AMD doch ist.  

Ich bin zufrieden mit meiner Vega LC und mir kommt (solange es AMD-Karten gibt) keine NV-Karte mehr in den Rechner. Die letzte war ne GTX570 und die war nicht so besonders.


----------



## jeez90 (3. Februar 2018)

Ich betreibe meine 56 mit einem Pure Power 500W und sie funktioniert super. Guck dir doch mal das Supersonic Gold 550W oder BQ Straight Power 11 mit 500W an  alternativ sind die 10er im Ausverkauf. Ich hatte vorher eine GTX295 und dachte, das sei eine große Karte gewesen. Aber die Red Devil ist schon ein geiles Teil Technik.
Ich verstehe diese Aufregung um das Thema nicht - Leute wie gurdi wollen anderen mit ihren Erfahrungen helfen ihr AMD Erlebnis und die Performance zu optimieren und werden dafür so angegangen. Dass Pascal aus der Box heraus effizienter ist bestreitet glaube ich niemand oder? Letztlich hatte jeder seine eigenen Gründe, weshalb er die Karte gekauft hat die er hat. Ich persönlich möchte einfach die Konkurrenz am Markt ankurbeln und finde viele Ansätze von SMS wie Freesync einfach unterstützenswert.
Und im Bereich der 1080, 56 oder 64 sollte man sich wegen 30-50 Watt nicht derart in die Wolle bekommen. Wer so eine Karte kauft wird a) es bezahlen können und b) ist sowieso abseits der umweltfreundlichen Werte, aber irgendein Laster muss man eben haben


----------



## hellm (3. Februar 2018)

Das ist kein Troll, der gehört hier zum Forum. Der ist harmlos, redet immer solchen Mist, und ist dabei recht therapieresistent. Ist so ähnlich wie mit einem zu Kind streiten.

Liegt wohl an unserer Gesellschaft, also einfach nicht füttern, und notfalls den Moderator rufen.


----------



## Sh00rdy (3. Februar 2018)

> NT zu schwach
> Brauchst schon eines 550 bis 650 Watt




Generell ist der Verbrauch des gesamten Systems bei ca 350 Watt bei Volllast, allerdings habe ich das Straight Power 11 oder das Dark Power Pro 11 im Sinn und da würde ich,  um in Zukunft bisschen mehr Reserven zu haben, eh etwas mehr W nehmen.



> Ich betreibe meine 56 mit einem Pure Power 500W und sie funktioniert super. Guck dir doch mal das Supersonic Gold 550W oder BQ Straight Power 11 mit 500W an  alternativ sind die 10er im Ausverkauf.




BQ Straight Power 11 mit 500W, das ist auch meine Idee zusammen mit mit DPP11, wollte mich halt schon mal umhören wo die Karte ohne fiepen funktioniert, um die größt mögliche Chance zu haben das fiepen zu eliminieren. Letztendlich kann es natürlich auch an der Graka liegen, möchte aber nix unversucht lassen.

Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## drstoecker (3. Februar 2018)

Sh00rdy schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Kurze Frage an alle Vega 56 Red Devil Beitzer.
> 
> ...



Das Netzteil hatte ich auch mit meiner Vega 64 am laufen und es war völlig ausreichend.

Ganz allgemein gesagt haben alle Karten spulenfiepen. Die Lautstärke kommt aber meist auf die Software an. Auch auf das Gehäuse/Lüfter etc. Meist ist aber im normalen fps Bereich dieses nicht so stark. 

Hab seit ein paar Tagen eine 1080ti drin da ich meine Vega mit +300€ verkaufen konnte. Aber wenn das passende Angebot für eine Custom kommen sollte werde ich warscheinlich wieder auf Vega setzen. Gut die ti ist schon ein leistungsmonster, aber meist liegt der Unterschied bei rund 25% und was die aus der Steckdose zieht ist auch knapp bei 300w was nicht wenig ist. Anhand der kühlkonstruktionen sieht man schon das das Teil auf Leistung getrimmt ist und der Verbrauch eher nebensächlich ist. 
Vega gefiel mir im allgemeinen besser und auch Wertiger. Der Treiber ist ebenfalls überlegen was die Einstellmöglichkeiten angeht.

was mich mal interessieren würde wäre wieviel Vegas überhaupt an Gamer geggangen sind? Ich schätze 20%. Das würde die Zurückhaltung amd Vega ggü erklären. Auch interessant wäre zu erfahren ob Vega quasi schon eol ist bzw. Die desktopkarten und/oder ob bereits ein refresh vor der Tür steht was ich stark vermute.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (3. Februar 2018)

Der neue Treiber haut bei Superposition ganz schön rein.  Bin von ca. 4300Pkt. auf 5159Pkt. hoch.


----------



## jeez90 (3. Februar 2018)

Zwischen dem SP11 und dem DPP scheibt aktuell außer dem Preis nicht mehr viel zu liegen. Ich hätte auch lieber das SP genommen, doch mein Budget war klein (relativ), da habe ich lieber mehr in die Graka investiert


----------



## Gurdi (3. Februar 2018)

Die Nitro von meinem Bruder hatte auch starkes Spulenfiepen, es war so laut dass er die Karte zurück geschickt hat.
Ist halb die Frage ob der Austausch des Netzteils das Spulenfiepen wirklich beseitigt. 
@Lighting: Schöner Score, mit welchen Settings gemacht?



Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Der neue Treiber haut bei Superposition ganz schön rein.  Bin von ca. 4300Pkt. auf 5159Pkt. hoch.



Kann Superposition bestätigen, bencht wieder wie früher im 1080 Extrem.
Es macht auch keinen Unterschied mehr ob mit oder ohne HBCC.


----------



## Schaffe89 (4. Februar 2018)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Wenn es dich doch kaum interessiert, WARUM nervst du uns dann mit deinem sinnlosen AMD-Bashing?



Mich interessiert der Stromverbrauch persönlich nicht, habe aber ein Interesse akademischer Natur.
Das heißt mich interessieren Messungen selbst. Mit Vega Bashing hat das nichts zu tun.



> Wo warst du denn als Thermi raus kam und mal ca. 80W mehr verbraten hat?



Das waren gegenüber der HD 5870 nicht nur 80 Watt, sondern inkl. Netzteilverlusten schon eher 120 bis 150 Watt, ähnliche Regionen wie bei Vega und damals war man sich einig. Fermi V1 war abseits derPerformance ein Reinfall, nur eben schneller wie Vega.



> Kauf weiter deine NV-Karten und Intel-CPUs, aber verschone uns bitte mit deinen Kommentaren wie schlecht AMD doch ist.



 Ich kaufe Karten nicht nach dem Fanboy-Prinzip, sondern schon seit einiger Zeit nach Leistung und Effizienz, wie CPU´s auch.



> Ich bin zufrieden mit meiner Vega LC und mir kommt (solange es AMD-Karten gibt) keine NV-Karte mehr in den Rechner.



Mir kommt es so vor als würde die Kritik an mir eher zu deinem Kaufverhalten passen. 



hellm schrieb:


> Das ist kein Troll, der gehört hier zum Forum. Der ist harmlos, redet immer solchen Mist, und ist dabei recht therapieresistent. Ist so ähnlich wie mit einem zu Kind streiten.



Als Zweifler an Gurdis Messungen/Behauptungen muss man halt ein dickes Fell haben.


----------



## hellm (4. Februar 2018)

Es interessiert hier niemanden. Dir entgeht da wesentliches, ohne dich persönlich angehn zu wollen, aber du nervst hier offensichtlich. Es gibt Vega, daran wirst du nix ändern können. Es gibt auch genügend Leute, die ihre Vega Grafikkarte gerne zum Zocken einsetzen, und auch recht glücklich damit sind. Darf man ja auch sein, ist ein teures und sehr seltenes Stück Hardware geworden, heutzutage. Sehr exklusiv, möchte man behaupten.

Davon abgesehn haben hier schon genug Leute Einspruch gegen Gurdi's Behauptungen bezüglich des Stromverbrauchs von Pascal gemacht. Inklusive mir. Hab sogar versucht was Konstruktives beizutragen und hab meine wassergekühlte Grüne etwas gebencht, hier bei den Roten. Ja, grüne Balken für die Roten, und die haben mirs gelassen. Sind also sogar recht freundlich hier, und so gar nicht Farbenblind. Auch des Schwachsinns kann hier niemand beschuldigt werden, selbst wenn er für seine Vega ein bischen mehr bezahlt hat, als das für unsereiner noch nachvollziehbar wäre. Muss niemanden peinlich sein, so eine offene und freie Community sind wir hier.
Es gibt sogar Menschen, die tauschen eine GTX1080 gegen eine Vega64 ein, weil ihnen der Treiber bei den Grünen halt gar nicht schmeckt und zudem auch kein Freesync unterstützt wird. Da sind die Mundwinkel halt auch nicht immer am Boden, weil die Karte bisl mehr Saft zieht. Das wird mit Humor genommen, mit Vega bekommst du noch jedes Netzteil klein.

Also, Schaffe, nimms nicht immer gleich gegen alle auf, versuch mal neue Wege zu beschreiten. Und lass den Leuten ihren Spaß, musst du ja nicht verstehn. Ich finde meine Geforce schon auch geil, aber das verrat ich halt auch nicht jedem der vorbei läuft. Und die finden ihre Hardware vielleicht auch so geil wie ich, und das ist doch schon mal einen Gemeinsamkeit, oder nicht? Von da aus kann man sich ja auch mal bisl streiten, gar kein Problem.


----------



## drstoecker (4. Februar 2018)

Weis eigentlich jemand wie der aktuelle Plan für Vega für den Desktop aussieht für dieses Jahr?


----------



## yummycandy (4. Februar 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Weis eigentlich jemand wie der aktuelle Plan für Vega für den Desktop aussieht für dieses Jahr?



Kurz: Es gibt keinen.

Lang: Ist nicht wirklich raus. Es gibt keinerlei Roadmap, nur daß es am Ende des Jahres Erste Produkte in 7nm geben wird, wurde bestätigt. Allerdings solls auch Modelle mit 24/32 CUs für mobile geben. Könnte als auch nen Polaris Nachfolger rauskommen. Nix genaues weiß man nicht.


----------



## hugo-03 (4. Februar 2018)

Spulen höre ich nur im Desktopbetrieb, sonst ist es ruhig und auch das nur teilweise.


----------



## Rallyesport (4. Februar 2018)

Ich höre bei meiner eigentlich garkein Fiepen, aber ich höre eh nicht so sonderlich gut 
Nur bei Benchmarks hört man da mal was, dann aber abartig laut, aber an den selben stellen hat meine R9 auch vor sich hin gefiept.


----------



## MfDoom (4. Februar 2018)

Bei mir zirpt die nur. Kein vergleich zu richtigem Spulenfiepen, zum Glück.


----------



## EyRaptor (4. Februar 2018)

Man wollte doch eigentlich mal das Polaris lineup durch die kleineren Vegas ersetzen.
Lassen die es jetzt einfach weil Polaris ja weiterhin wie verrückt gekauft wird?


----------



## drstoecker (4. Februar 2018)

Ich glaube wegen der aktuellen Situation hat amd kein Bedarf die nächste Zeit noch Vega Karten für Gamer rauszubringen. Kann man ja auch nachvollziehen, da eh keine Karten dort ankommen. Daher verfolgt amd auch nur den mobile Plan und den mit igpu‘s. Ich denke wenn dieser ganze Mining Quark mal vorbei sein sollte dann geht’s wieder auf uns Gamer zu, vorher macht das aber keinen Sinn.


----------



## yummycandy (4. Februar 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Man wollte doch eigentlich mal das Polaris lineup durch die kleineren Vegas ersetzen.
> Lassen die es jetzt einfach weil Polaris ja weiterhin wie verrückt gekauft wird?



Schrieb ich ja, es ist nich wirklich raus. Aber es sollen 24/32CU mobile VEGA kommen. Da ist es auch gut möglich, daß Polaris auch ein Upgrade bekommt. 
Es gibt irgendwie keine Roadmaps in der Richtung, nur relativ alte.


----------



## ATIR290 (4. Februar 2018)

Nun, bei uns sind massen an Karten erhältlich
Nur der Preis:


----------



## yummycandy (4. Februar 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun, bei uns sind massen an Karten erhältlich
> Nur der Preis:



Definiere mal "bei uns"


----------



## JoM79 (4. Februar 2018)

Italien.


----------



## ATIR290 (4. Februar 2018)

Hoffe werde nicht geblockt
Nun zur Anzeige der Lieferung und des Preises:

https://www.ollo.it/catalog.cfm?search=rx%20vega


----------



## JoM79 (4. Februar 2018)

6 Stück sind Massen?


----------



## ATIR290 (4. Februar 2018)

Morgen sollen nochmals 50 Stück kommen


----------



## testt25 (4. Februar 2018)

Schönen Abend euch allen,

gibt es irgendwo die RX Vega 56 noch zu einen halbwegs normalen Preis zu kaufen? Es sind oft nur Karten über 700€ was eben viel zu teuer ist. 
Gibt es irgendwo Seiten oder Inserate vielleicht die besser der UVP entsprechend verkaufen? Ich und viele andere warten ja bis man ein vernünftiges Angebot findet, aber mittlerweile ist das echt schon zu lang und mein Freesync Monitor ist bis heute noch "nutzlos".

Oder vielleicht verkauft hier wer im Forum seine Vega zu einem weniger großen Profit...?


Danke mal!


----------



## Gurdi (4. Februar 2018)

testt25 schrieb:


> Schönen Abend euch allen,
> 
> gibt es irgendwo die RX Vega 56 noch zu einen halbwegs normalen Preis zu kaufen? Es sind oft nur Karten über 700€ was eben viel zu teuer ist.
> Gibt es irgendwo Seiten oder Inserate vielleicht die besser der UVP entsprechend verkaufen? Ich und viele andere warten ja bis man ein vernünftiges Angebot findet, aber mittlerweile ist das echt schon zu lang und mein Freesync Monitor ist bis heute noch "nutzlos".
> ...



Das sieht leider sehr sehr schlecht aus aktuell muss ich dir sagen.


----------



## yummycandy (4. Februar 2018)

Sind die Profikarten (egal welcher Hersteller) eigentlich auch teurer geworden? Weiß das jemand von euch?


----------



## Gurdi (4. Februar 2018)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Sind die Profikarten (egal welcher Hersteller) eigentlich auch teurer geworden? Weiß das jemand von euch?



Die FE gabs vor kurzem im Angebot für 800 Euro, ich meine bei Mindfactory.


----------



## hugo-03 (4. Februar 2018)

testt25 schrieb:


> Schönen Abend euch allen,
> 
> gibt es irgendwo die RX Vega 56 noch zu einen halbwegs normalen Preis zu kaufen? Es sind oft nur Karten über 700€ was eben viel zu teuer ist.
> Gibt es irgendwo Seiten oder Inserate vielleicht die besser der UVP entsprechend verkaufen? Ich und viele andere warten ja bis man ein vernünftiges Angebot findet, aber mittlerweile ist das echt schon zu lang und mein Freesync Monitor ist bis heute noch "nutzlos".
> ...



ich denke in halben jahr könnte sich die lage entspannen, da ja bitcoin langsam aber sicher wieder runter geht (zumindest die letzten tagen / in diesen monat schon über 43%)


----------



## yummycandy (4. Februar 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> ich denke in halben jahr könnte sich die lage entspannen, da ja bitcoin langsam aber sicher wieder runter geht (zumindest die letzten tagen / in diesen monat schon über 43%)



Ich weiß zwar nicht, wieviel freie Kapazitäten die noch haben, aber Samsung hat seine HBM2-Produktion erhöht. Könnte sich als Vorteil für VEGA rausstellen.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Februar 2018)

So ich hab mir jetzt mal die Mühe gemacht und alles sauber in reihe durch gebencht, mit exakten Daten zum Verbrauch in genauer Zeitabfolge so das die Graphen von Afterburner kontrollierbar sind.
Die exakten Verbauchswerte der GraKa sind im Enermax Tool unter 12V2 zu sehen. Amper mal Spannung.

Die Screenshots sind beschriftet mit der errechnet Leistungsaufnahme. Die Uhrzeit ist zu erkenne auf dem Desktop, alle benches in der Reihenfolge wie eingefügt durchgeführt.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Februar 2018)

Dazu ergänzend ingame Messungen sowie die Valid der Benchmarks von 3DMark.
Auch hier bei den Messungen der errechnet Wert in der Beschriftung des Screenshots.
Da ich die Leistungsaufnahme im Fenster messen musste werden diese sonst nicht valid, die Einstellung sind jedoch identisch wie am Afterburner zu erkennen ist. Lediglich HBCC ist zugeschaltet für die Valids.

Im Schnitt verbraucht die Karte mit den Configs etwa die besagten 230Watt, bei den psychologisch wichtigen Marke von 1,5Ghz.
Die Auslesewerte der ZDPMS Software gelten als sehr genau.

Unter AC Input sind die Werte on the Wall gemessen, wer etwa mit einem Strommessgerät vergleichen möchte kann daraus in Verbindung mit seiner NT Effizienz Vergleichswerte ziehen.

Ich hoffe das war jetzt mal akademisch und wissenschaftlich genug...
Die Score Werte sind auch nicht künstlich erzwungen sondern mit geringer Lüftereinstellung wie ich sie auch tatsächlich verwende gebencht, ebenfalls an den Screens zu erkennen. Mit aggressiver Lüftereinstellung geht sogar noch mehr.


----------



## yummycandy (5. Februar 2018)

Wow, was fürn Aufwand. 

----------------------------------------------
Edit

Kennt ihr die schon? AMD Radeon Pro WX 9100, 16384 MB HBM2, 6x mini DP

Sind es wirklich 150MHz, die die restliche Leistungsaufnahme bewirken?


----------



## Schaffe89 (5. Februar 2018)

hellm schrieb:


> Es interessiert hier niemanden.



Scheinbar interessiert es genug um mal wieder vorzuwerfen man würde anderen eine lächerliche GPU nicht gönnen, dabei ging es hier nur um Nachvollziehbarkeit von Messungen sowie mangelnde Belege für Behauptungen, das hat nichts mit Anti-Vega, Anti AMD oder sonstigem Mimimi zu tun.



> Dir entgeht da wesentliches, ohne dich persönlich angehn zu wollen,



Ohne mich persönlich angehen zu wollen? Was war dann dein letzter Beitrag für ein Sammelsurium an unterschwelligen/nicht unterschwelligen Beleidigungen? 
Meinst du ich lass mich von dir veräppeln?
Ist das neuerdings verboten, weil es vielleicht sein könnte das irgendwelche Die Hard Fans merken könnten, dass Vega doch nicht so toll/effizient ist, wie es hier angepriesen wird?



> aber du nervst hier offensichtlich. Es gibt Vega, daran wirst du nix ändern können.



Du bist scheinbar nicht in der Lage um zu verstehen, um was es in der Diskussion ging, geschweige hast du meine Beiträge überhaupt gelesen.



> Es gibt auch genügend Leute, die ihre Vega Grafikkarte gerne zum Zocken einsetzen, und auch recht glücklich damit sind. Darf man ja auch sein, ist ein teures und sehr seltenes Stück Hardware geworden, heutzutage. Sehr exklusiv, möchte man behaupten.



Und was juckt mich das? Das stand nie zur Diskussion dass irgendjemand mit etwas nicht gücklich sein darf oder whatever.
Aber diese Ablenkungen kennt man ja. Wird was evtl. unangenehmes über Produkt XY gesagt, völlig wurst ob von AMD oder Nvidia, dann kommt man mit dem Mimimi um die Ecke man möchte ja Firma XY zerstören und die User gleich mit.
Was für einen bodenlose Frechheit so einen Schwachsinn zu unterstellen. Mit der Masche kann man jede Diskussion abwürgen.



> Davon abgesehn haben hier schon genug Leute Einspruch gegen Gurdi's Behauptungen bezüglich des Stromverbrauchs von Pascal gemacht.



Ich sehe kaum jemanden der die Behauptung man brauche unter Directx12 weniger Strom kritisch gesehen hat oder gefordert hat das zu belegen.
Aber von Belegen seh ich weit und breit nichts.



> Auch des Schwachsinns kann hier niemand beschuldigt werden, selbst wenn er für seine Vega ein bischen mehr bezahlt hat, als das für unsereiner noch nachvollziehbar wäre.



Ach und wo siehst du einen Kommentar von mir zu dieser Thematik hier auf den letzten Seiten?



> Es gibt sogar Menschen, die tauschen eine GTX1080 gegen eine Vega64 ein, weil ihnen der Treiber bei den Grünen halt gar nicht schmeckt und zudem auch kein Freesync unterstützt wird. Da sind die Mundwinkel halt auch nicht immer am Boden, weil die Karte bisl mehr Saft zieht. Das wird mit Humor genommen, mit Vega bekommst du noch jedes Netzteil klein.



Und? Stand das hier zur Debatte oder wurde das von mir in irgendeiner Form kritisiert? Nein.
Du bist nicht in der Lage die Beiträge sorgfältig zu lesen und kommst mir dann auch noch auf diese beleidigende Art und Weise.



> Von da aus kann man sich ja auch mal bisl streiten, gar kein Problem.



Kann man gerne, aber halbwegs zivilisiert und nicht mit so einem Dreck mit dem du mich bewirfst.
Aber ich seh ja wer diesen Rant alles liked, da kämpft man gegen den bösen AMD Basher der sich wirklich erlaubt unsinnige Behauptungen als solche zu identifizieren.
Aber klar, man will AMD schlecht machen und den Usern nix gönnen, das ist natürlich klar Sherlock, wie könnte es auch anders sein.


----------



## jeez90 (5. Februar 2018)

Schaffe89 mach doch einfach das Thema nicht mehr auf, wenn du dich so aufregst, dass du eine halbe Diplomarbeit schreiben musst, um aufzuzeigen, von welchen Aussagen du dich angegangen fühlst... ich sage weder, dass du recht hast noch, dass nicht, aber mir wäre meine Zeit an deiner Stelle zu schade dafür.
Zudem bin ich persönlich es langsam leid, wenn ich Testergebnisse oder Neuigkeiten lesen möchte und dafür ständig durch euer Gekabbel scrollen muss.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Februar 2018)

Kann noch wer anderes mal ein paar Superposition Werte beisteuern?
Mich würden da mal ein paar Vergleichswerte interessieren mit dem aktuellen Treiber vor allem.

@Schaffe: Das sieht dir wieder ähnlich, du schaffst es eine ganzen Aufsatz zu schreiben ohne irgendwie inhaltlich auf das Thema einzugehen. Du hast doch jetzt Verbrauchswerte in Bezugnahme zu einer vergleichbaren Leistungsmessung. Die Karte wird jetzt sogar extra für dich separat ausgewiesen und an 12V gemessen.

Wie wäres es also mal wenn du deine eigenen Behauptungen mal belegst statt immer um den heißen Brei drum herum zu reden.


----------



## moonshot (5. Februar 2018)

Super Arbeit Gurdi!
Mit welchen Einstellungen hast du Benches gemacht?


----------



## drstoecker (5. Februar 2018)

Langsam werde ich etwas nervös!

Besser als eine Grafikkarte: AMD-CPU mit Vega macht Geforce platt - CHIP

@schaffe 
ist übrigends wieder schwer an der Front tätig, denke wird für diesen Thread hier nicht mehr viel Zeit haben.


----------



## Schaffe89 (5. Februar 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> K
> @Schaffe: Das sieht dir wieder ähnlich, du schaffst es eine ganzen Aufsatz zu schreiben ohne irgendwie inhaltlich auf das Thema einzugehen.



Hellm hatte genau wo etwas über das Thema  an sich geschrieben auf das man hätte eingehen können?
Zeigs mir bitte per Zitat, ansonsten war das nur ein Rant gegen meine Person, nichts weiter.


----------



## EyRaptor (5. Februar 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Langsam werde ich etwas nervös!
> 
> Besser als eine Grafikkarte: AMD-CPU mit Vega macht Geforce platt - CHIP



Dass sieht echt verdammt nice aus . Da wird es wohl bald 3 Prozzessoren mit integrierter Vega in meiner Familie geben.
Es werden 2 Notebooks und eine Desktop APU für nen mini PC benötigt. Da kommt Raven Ridge echt wie gerufen.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Februar 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Super Arbeit Gurdi!
> Mit welchen Einstellungen hast du Benches gemacht?



Oh, vergessen die Configs einzufügen
Siehe Screenshot.
HBCC on auf 12364MB, ingame mit ST. AF und Benches mit Leistung AF


----------



## yummycandy (5. Februar 2018)

Was isn da an den Börsen los? nVidia und AMD -8%...


----------



## Gurdi (5. Februar 2018)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Was isn da an den Börsen los? nVidia und AMD -8%...



FINANZEN.NET: Börse und Finanzen
Crasht grad alles.


----------



## yummycandy (5. Februar 2018)

Hat wohl mit den US-Staatsanleihen zu tun ...

Edit:

Oops, Cryptocurrency Market Capitalizations | CoinMarketCap




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Februar 2018)

Zur "Abwechslung" wieder etwas Gemunkel
AMDs Boardpartner fahren Custom-Vega-Modelle auf Sparflamme - Hardwareluxx

Der Markt scheint sich gerade wieder etwas einzupendeln. Etwas Geduld könnte gerade behilflich sein wer eine neuen GraKa sucht.


----------



## yummycandy (6. Februar 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Zur "Abwechslung" wieder etwas Gemunkel
> AMDs Boardpartner fahren Custom-Vega-Modelle auf Sparflamme - Hardwareluxx
> 
> Der Markt scheint sich gerade wieder etwas einzupendeln. Etwas Geduld könnte gerade behilflich sein wer eine neuen GraKa sucht.



Hab ich schon gelesen, sind wirklich nur Vermutungen, schade.


----------



## jeez90 (6. Februar 2018)

Dass Bitcoin, Ethereum etc. nochmals um 30% eingestürzt sind hilft da denke ich. Bitcoin ist aktuell bei was, 6500$?


----------



## Gurdi (6. Februar 2018)

Ich meine die 6k sind schon gefallen bei Bitcoin.

Hier nochmal was aktuell gebenchtes.
Zum Vergleich: Final Fantasy XV Windows Edition Benchmarks... So Far


----------



## moonshot (6. Februar 2018)

YouTube
der Benchmark ist Schrott


----------



## Gurdi (6. Februar 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> YouTube
> der Benchmark ist Schrott



Ja ich weiß, er läuft auch auf High völlig wirr mit der Vega, vor allem die Szene mit dem Auto, da stimmt etwas mit der Auslastung oder Berechnung vorne und hinten nicht.
Es taugt auch nicht für vergleiche da jeder run anders abläuft. Die NPC´s verhalten sich stets anders.
Ich habs nur mal für interessierte rein gestellt.


----------



## DaHell63 (6. Februar 2018)

Als Vergleich zwischen Nvidia und AMD ist der Bench momentan tatsächlich unbrauchbar.
Aber untereinander AMD vs AMD  und auf Standard (also ohne Gameworks) kann man schon mal vergleichen.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Februar 2018)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Als Vergleich zwischen Nvidia und AMD ist der Bench momentan tatsächlich unbrauchbar.
> Aber untereinander AMD vs AMD  und auf Standard (also ohne Gameworks) kann man schon mal vergleichen.



Ist auf jeden Fall mal ne Abwechslung wie ich finde. Die Kampfszene ist auch ganz nett anzuschauen.


----------



## hugo-03 (6. Februar 2018)

Steam Community :: Group Announcements :: Steam Audio ich hoffe das es für alle Karten noch kommt


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> Steam Community :: Group Announcements :: Steam Audio ich hoffe das es für alle Karten noch kommt



Wusste gar nicht das Steam das unterstützt.
Da ich sehr audiophil bin würde ich das Thema TrueAudio gerne wieder auf der Agenda sehen, ist ja ziemlich eingeschlafen das ganze.


----------



## Zerosix-06 (7. Februar 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Kann noch wer anderes mal ein paar Superposition Werte beisteuern?



so endlich mal zum Treiberupdate gekommen, ich bin auf folgende Werte gekommen:

Bei mir handelt es sich um eine Vega 56 mit Wakü und 120% Powertarget und V64 Bios (nicht Liquid)

OC UV setting
Setting 1:
1552 / 1612 MHz
950 / 960mV
HBM: 1000MHz / 1040mV

Setting 2: mit hohen OC  settings (stabil, nicht das maximum ausgelotet, das hatte ich mal mit V64 Liquid Bios)
1652 / 1732 MHz
1150 / 1200mV
HBM: 1000MHz / 1040mV

jeweils 1080P Extrem, Verbrauch laut GPU-Z beim Boost etwa die Durschnittliche Clock die anlag

alter Treiber, war glaub der erste 2018er
Setting 1: 3750 Score - BoostClock ~1560MHz, ~200W
Setting 2: N/A

neuer Treiber
Setting 1: 4573 Score - BoostClock ~1580MHz,  ~230W
Setting 2: 4867 Score - BoostClock ~1705MHz, ~335W

also da gingen die Benchmark Werte erheblich nach oben!


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2018)

Bei deinem Setting 1 dürfte doch eigentlich eine Spannung von 1V anliegen, nicht 960mv oder sehe ich das falsch?
Dein Memwert von 1040mv sorgt eigentlich für eine Spannungsuntergrenze.

Aber schöne Werte, danke dafür.


----------



## Zerosix-06 (7. Februar 2018)

ja hast recht, es liegt 1V an, stimmt da war ja was, ganz vergessen dass Werte unter 1000mV beim der eingestellten MemSpannung "ignoriert" werden...


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2018)

Zerosix-06 schrieb:


> ja hast recht, es liegt 1V an, stimmt da war ja was, ganz vergessen dass Werte unter 1000mV beim der eingestellten MemSpannung "ignoriert" werden...



Wenn du 960 haben willst trag 975 beim Mem ein, das läuft in der Regel gut.


----------



## yummycandy (8. Februar 2018)

Und noch ne andere Karte (zumindest kenne ich sie nicht)

[H]ardOCP: ASUS ROG STRIX RX Vega 64 O8G GAMING Video Card




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DARPA (8. Februar 2018)

Ist doch die hier: ASUS ROG Strix Radeon RX Vega 64 OC Gaming Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

War glaube die aller erste Custom Vega, die gezeigt wurde.


----------



## yummycandy (8. Februar 2018)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ist doch die hier: ASUS ROG Strix Radeon RX Vega 64 OC Gaming Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> War glaube die aller erste Custom Vega, die gezeigt wurde.



Ist die wirklich identisch? Die von dir genannte kenne ich natürlich. Wenn ja, mea culpa


----------



## DARPA (8. Februar 2018)

Bezeichnung und Daten stimmen überein.  

Ist doch kein Ding, gibt hier schlimmere Postings


----------



## drebbin (9. Februar 2018)

Jop, ist die erste Customkarte die damals angekündigt wurde.
Es kam vor kurzen mal auf, das neu ausgelieferte ein optimiertes BIOS mit verringerter max RPM vom Lüfter (von 3000rpm auf 1600rpm runter), aber ansonsten hat ASUS nur eine Vega64 im Köcher.

Aber mir macht sie Spaß


----------



## Zwock7420 (9. Februar 2018)

Freut mich hier immer mehr Custom Vega Besitzer zu sehen (Besonders wie in deinem Fall mit so genialer Name/Pic -Kombination ).

Sollte der Trend weiter anhalten, dass die Kurse der Kryptowährungen eher sinken oder zumindest etwas niedriger bleiben, dann haben wir vielleicht in den nächsten Monaten ne echte Chance auf Grafikkarten zu normalpreisen.

Ich drücke jedenfalls die Daumen....


----------



## hellm (9. Februar 2018)

Nur den ETH Kurs beobachtend.. das ist schon wieder kein Trend mehr..


----------



## Zwock7420 (10. Februar 2018)

hellm schrieb:


> Nur den ETH Kurs beobachtend.. das ist schon wieder kein Trend mehr..



Es reicht aber scheinbar immernoch dafür, dass eBay Kleinanzeigen derzeit mit gebrauchten Grakas (manchmal auch gleich 5 auf einmal) und teilweise auch Mining-Rigs vollgestopft ist.
Es wird also scheinbar weniger gekauft von den Minern und teilweise sogar verkauft...
Einzig die Preise müssen sich noch einpendeln, dann könnte es langsam was werden.


----------



## ATIR290 (10. Februar 2018)

AB diesem Montag steht die SAPPHIRE PULSE RX 56 in den Läden
Die Pulse 64 soll wohl bald folgen
Nur wie leise diese Karte wird steht in den Sternen... ebenso die Qualität der Karte da Cust Down im Gegensatz zur Nitro+


----------



## csad2775 (10. Februar 2018)

Wie es aussieht wird die Verfügbarkeit leicht besser. Mindfactory hat 4 Karten im Angebot.... das gab es ja bisher noch nie


----------



## Rallyesport (10. Februar 2018)

Nur halt teilweise für den doppelten Preis wie vor drei Monaten  
Ich bin sehr froh meine damals gekauft zu haben, selbst die 550€ waren schon zu viel, die 499€ für die Vega vom Kumpel waren da super. Aber die Preise momentan, ohje


----------



## Freiheraus (10. Februar 2018)

Ja, die Preise der RX Vegas sind nicht mehr akzeptabel, daher bin ich jetzt auch fremdgegangen!^^ Muss mich jetzt erstmal mit dem Treiberneuland auseinandersetzen...


----------



## hibana (10. Februar 2018)

nettes bild mit tomate aufgenommen=


----------



## hellm (10. Februar 2018)

Steve macht auch ein Unboxing.. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7nI0MKUXjFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Freiheraus (10. Februar 2018)

hibana schrieb:


> nettes bild mit tomate aufgenommen=



War nur ein schlechter Trollversuch von mir  

Edit: Beim Radeon Pro Adrenalin 17.12.2 Treiber ist HBCC standardmäßig aktiviert, ist das bei den RX Vegas mittlerweile auch so?


----------



## drebbin (10. Februar 2018)

Bei mir war es mit dem aktuellen Treiber deaktiviert.


----------



## ATIR290 (10. Februar 2018)

Bild: neuesettings10-02-2010asar.jpg - abload.de

AMD Referenz RX 64 Vega Silver mit Unter Volting!


----------



## Zwock7420 (10. Februar 2018)

@Freiheraus
Bei mir war es ebenfalls deaktiviert.



Mal grad was ganz anderes... kann es sein, dass auf die Red Devil die normalen Wasserblocks für Referenzdesign passen würden?

Die Lochabstände und die VRM Positionierung sieht mir aus, als sei es 1 zu 1 vom Referenzdesign übernommen. Die Leiterplatte ist zwar wesentlich größer, aber das soll den Block ja nicht stören wenn hier und da der ein oder andere cm drunter her guckt (mal davon ab, dass es sicherlich nicht sonderlich toll aussieht).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Februar 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uff das Bild ist nicht lesbar. Zu Klein.
@Zwock: Könnte hin hauen, wenn dann jemand seinen Devil Kühler loswerden möchte hätter er schon mal einen Käufer 
Ein Großteil der Bohrungen scheint in der Tat zu passen, auch das Package sieht gut aus von der Position. Lediglich die Bohrungen im obenren Bereich passen nicht was aber auch klar war aufgrund der Größe.

HBCC ist stest deaktivert gewesen bisher bei den RX Vega.


----------



## nurfbold (12. Februar 2018)

Ich habe meine Vega 64 im Referensdesign um 100 Mv untertaktet, das Powerlimit um 50% angehoben und den HBM auf 1000 übertaktet. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich in Bf1 immer auf meine 1580 Boosttakt komme und dieser auch gehalten wird. In Tomb Raider und Battlefront jedoch fängt der Boost an sich zwischen 1450 und 1500 einzupendeln, sobald die Temperatur über 70 Grad geht. Sobald ich die Lüfterkurve so aggressiv einstelle, dass die temperatur unter 70 Grad bleibt taktet er nicht runter. Das merkwürdige ist jedoch, dass ich im unengine Heavy Benchmark locker auf 80 Grad komme und dort der Takt stabil auf 1580 gehalten wird, warum?


----------



## blautemple (12. Februar 2018)

Powerlimit...


----------



## nurfbold (12. Februar 2018)

Und was hat dann die Temperatur damit zu tun? Unter 85 grad sollte da  doch nichts drosseln. Zumindest ist es so konfiguriert.


----------



## moonshot (12. Februar 2018)

Heaven lastet die GPU weit weniger aus. Da dürfte auch der Verbrauch niedriger sein. Vega ist an sich sehr Temperaturempfindlich. Der HBM lässt schon ab 60° nach.


----------



## Rallyesport (12. Februar 2018)

Hallo 
also von mir mal wieder eine Rückmeldung, von jetzt auf gleich hab ich wieder massive Stabilitätsprobleme bekommen.
Häufige Treiberabstürze ect, an den Werten habe ich nicht verändert. Hab jetzt angefangen die Spannung immer in 5er Schritten zu erhöhen und den Takt ein wenig heruntergeregelt. 
Da ist irgendwas faul.


----------



## yummycandy (12. Februar 2018)

Ähmn Leute? Was ist denn VEGA II?

AMD Readies Ryzen 3 2200GE & Ryzen 5 2400GE APUs with Reduced TDP


----------



## JoM79 (12. Februar 2018)

Vega 11?


----------



## yummycandy (12. Februar 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Vega 11?



Genial!  Zum Glück scheinen nicht alle so bescheuert zu sein, wie ich. 

Naja, war halt ein komischer Font. Ich hab das als "ii", also "II" gelesen.


----------



## Zwock7420 (12. Februar 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Hallo
> also von mir mal wieder eine Rückmeldung, von jetzt auf gleich hab ich wieder massive Stabilitätsprobleme bekommen.
> Häufige Treiberabstürze ect, an den Werten habe ich nicht verändert. Hab jetzt angefangen die Spannung immer in 5er Schritten zu erhöhen und den Takt ein wenig heruntergeregelt.
> Da ist irgendwas faul.



Das klingt aber nicht schön. 
Irgendwas installiert, geupdated, Softwaremäßig irgendwas verändert?

Wenn du die Karte nicht grad mit der Peitsche auf Vollgas hältst (was die Settings angeht), kann ich mir schwer vorstellen, dass da Hardware-technisch so plötzlich Probleme auftreten.


----------



## moreply (12. Februar 2018)

Ich hab mich heute mal wieder am OC der Karte versucht. Treiber crasht aktuell sogar bei 100% safe settings. Jetzt hab ich aber ein Problem, nach dem crash des Treiber läuft die Karte laut Wattman und GPU-Z bei 100% Auslastung und maximal takt.
Ein neustart behebt das Problem, allerdings fängt dann nach 2-3 Minuten an der Bildschirm zu flackern und die Karte steht erneut bei 100% Auslastung etc. Nur eine Treiber Neuinstallation behebt dann das Problem.

Was denkt ihr hat die Karte einen weg? (Halte ich persönlich für unwahrscheinlich)

Oder ist es der Treiber der wieder einen schlechten Tag hat?


----------



## moonshot (12. Februar 2018)

Deinstalliere den Treiber mal mit DDU. Vermutlich pfuscht dir ein Überbleibsel der alten Einstellungen mit rein. Vega scheint an sich ne recht niedrige RMA-Quote zu haben. Darf ja auch dauerhaft mit max voltage betrieben werden.


----------



## drstoecker (13. Februar 2018)

Ein neuer Treiber ist verfügbar 

AMD Radeon Treiber Download: Adrenalin Edition 18.2.2


----------



## moonshot (13. Februar 2018)

Wenn man via Registry UV betreibt macht der Treiber recht interessante Sachen. Max. Einstellung für HBM ist 1100 und P7 1502 Ich hab noch nicht raus, welche Spannung das beeinflusst. Aber diese Karte ist eine echte Wunderkiste. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ab 1080 zeigt der HBM leichte Artefakte ist aber noch stabil. Wollte es dann einfach mal mit 1110 wegen des höheren SoC Takt versuchen, aber geht nicht ^^
Niedrige Temps und die neuen Treiber bringen einiges, ganz zu Beginn hing ich bei 1020 fest.


----------



## drstoecker (14. Februar 2018)

So bin seit heute auch wieder im besitz einer Vega, unzwar einer vega11 in Verbindung mit meinem ryzen 2400g. Hab heute das ein oder andere Game getestet und bin überrascht von der Leistung. Hab alles auf Stock laufen aber ich denke mit etwas Feintuning lässt sich da noch gut was rauskitzeln.


----------



## drebbin (14. Februar 2018)

Könntest du mal auflisten was du so an Spielen hast? Eventuell hätte ich ja ne Benchmark-Anfrage für dich


----------



## ATIR290 (17. Februar 2018)

RX Vega 64 Air - Untervoltet
Manhatten in 4K - Wolfenstein 2
In den Innenräumen - Aussenareals kommen morgen hinzu!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drstoecker (17. Februar 2018)

drebbin schrieb:


> Könntest du mal auflisten was du so an Spielen hast? Eventuell hätte ich ja ne Benchmark-Anfrage für dich


Installiert sind grad zum testen cod Black ops2, Advanced warfare, Battlefield 1/3/4, Hunt.


----------



## jeez90 (19. Februar 2018)

In Mindfactorys Mindstar gibt es aktuell ein paar Vega von Powercolor und Sapphire, allerdings zu sehr hohen Preisen.


----------



## drstoecker (19. Februar 2018)

Hab das die Nacht schon gesehen, aber uninteressant zu den Preisen.


----------



## yummycandy (19. Februar 2018)

jeez90 schrieb:


> In Mindfactorys Mindstar gibt es aktuell ein paar Vega von Powercolor und Sapphire, allerdings zu sehr hohen Preisen.



Die Powercolor werden sogar gekauft.


----------



## jeez90 (19. Februar 2018)

Ja ist mir auch aufgefallen. Wahnsinn...


----------



## FortuneHunter (19. Februar 2018)

Die ackert jetzt in ner Miningfarm.


----------



## panthex (20. Februar 2018)

Ich hab meine 56 gebraucht mit Block für 800€ verkauft 

Eigentlich wollte ich sie ja behalten, aber bei den Preisen, das Plus musste ich mitnehmen.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Februar 2018)

panthex schrieb:


> Ich hab meine 56 gebraucht mit Block für 800€ verkauft
> 
> Eigentlich wollte ich sie ja behalten, aber bei den Preisen, das Plus musste ich mitnehmen.



Och nö, bin ich bald allein hier wenn das so weiter geht


----------



## yummycandy (20. Februar 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Och nö, bin ich bald allein hier wenn das so weiter geht



Ich bin auch noch hier.


----------



## csad2775 (20. Februar 2018)

Hat eigentlich einer irgendwo ne XFX Karte gesehen? Oder sind die ab Werk direkt in die Farm... Hätten ja Mitte Januar kommen sollen...


----------



## Zerosix-06 (20. Februar 2018)

@Gurdi, ich verkaufe meine auch nicht  also ich bleibe mit meiner V56 unter Wasser auch erhalten


----------



## Rallyesport (20. Februar 2018)

Huhu ich hab meine auch noch  
Selbst wenn ich wollte könnte ich meine Vega nicht wirklich verkaufen, ich hätte zur Überbrückung nur meine R9 290, wenn ich die jedoch ausbaue aus dem 2. Rechner bräuchte ich für den ne neue Karte, im Prinzip würde da auch ne RX 560, oder GTX1050ti ausreichen, aber die müsste ich mir ja erst mal kaufen. 
Dazu kommt das die R9 290 für meinen Geschmack zu wenig Dampf hat für neuere Spiele, vor allem in WQHD und ihren nur 4GB Speicher. 
Da ich momentan fast ausschliesslich ARK spiele und dort selbst die Vega schon gut kämpft wäre es wie gesagt keine Option für mich.


----------



## jeez90 (20. Februar 2018)

So ähnlich ist mein Gedankengang auch... Ich behalte meinen Teufel, ich habe so lange darauf gewartet, die wird so bald nicht wieder ausgebaut. Auserdem ist es einfach ein feines Stück Technik


----------



## drstoecker (20. Februar 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Och nö, bin ich bald allein hier wenn das so weiter geht



Bin auch noch da mit meiner Vega 11! Muss nur ein neues Board bestellen weil irgendwie mit dem ab350 ITx fatal1ty läuft es nicht rund, denke das bios ist für die Füße.


----------



## Freiheraus (20. Februar 2018)

Mit dem Gigabyte B350 ITX läuft Raven Ridge ganz nett, selbst Kingdom Come: Deliverance^^


----------



## Rallyesport (20. Februar 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Bin auch noch da mit meiner Vega 11! Muss nur ein neues Board bestellen weil irgendwie mit dem ab350 ITx fatal1ty läuft es nicht rund, denke das bios ist für die Füße.



Das Board is riesen Grütze...
Ich bin eigentlich ein Asrock Fan, aber mit dem Board haben sie es sich bei mir verscherzt. 
Ich hatte für meinen Bruder ein Ryzen System mit genau dem Board gebaut, da wurden zwei verschiedene RAM Sets nicht erkannt und die die erkannt wurden konnte ich nichtmal auf 2666 laufen lassen. 
Dann war das BIOS Müll, also insgesamt nen richtig schlechtes Board, vll haben sie da zwar mittlerweile schon bisschen was geändert, aber naja. Wie ich hier ja gelesen habe scheinbar ja doch nicht richtig.


----------



## drebbin (20. Februar 2018)

Ich werde meine Vega64 auch nicht verkaufen 
Müsste nur Mal mehr zur Benutzung kommen, aber meine Kinder haben leider natürliche Priorität [emoji14]


----------



## spukisputnik (20. Februar 2018)

Ich bin auch noch hier

mit meiner RX Vega 64 @ H2° zwar nur stiller Mitleser.
Auch wenn die Preise gerade durch die Decke gehen bzw. gingen und wegen 200€ mache ich hier kein Fass auf.
Und ich finde es echt Ätzend wegen ein paar Euronen dem Underdog den Support zu entziehen.
Meine war ein Schnapp für 516€(Mein Gott über 600€ für GPU&Block und ich spreche von einen Schnäppchen...)
Das einzige was wirklich gereizt hätte wäre die Pro Version mit 16GB HBM2 ala  Vega Frontier.

Ich bin super glücklich mit der Karte, mit Wasserkühlung einfach ein feines Kärtchen.
Ich bekomme sie auf 1682MHz bis 1702MHz VCore fast unangetastet da sie dabei echt eine Diva ist.
Allerdings brauche ich die Leistung so nicht und mit Free Sync,Chill und Konsorten läuft sie bei irgendwas um die 1450MHz bis 1550MHz um einen FreeSync WQHD zu befeuern.
Verbrauch liegt dann beim Zocken irgendwo um die 470W(Mit billig Steckdosennetzteil gemessen und keine fundierte Labor Messung.)
Klar mehr Leistung könnte ich immer brauchen, so wegen Zukunftssicherheit und so, aber will ich eine GPU länger als bis zur nächsten Generation nutzen?

Mir hat dieser Faden hier vor allem als die Karte raus kam sehr geholfen mein set up zu finden.
Danke dafür an alle die sich die Mühe machen zu benchen zu schreiben so wie Infos zu verlinken.
Teilweise sehr unterhaltsam was an bashing abging , aber teilweise auch einfach störend wenn man konkretes suchte.

Grüße


----------



## hugo-03 (20. Februar 2018)

davon abgesehen ist es jetzt nicht so als wenn man unbedingt jetzt gleich etwas wirklich so viel besser bekommt, ich meine vielleicht bei der rx56 im tausch mit 1080, aber mit einer rx64 nicht wirklich


----------



## Noy (20. Februar 2018)

Bin auch noch da mit meiner tauchenden rx56..
Sehe es ähnlich... Wenn ich die 56 mit Block verkaufe, was soll ich da neues kaufen? Ne 1080 mit Block müsste ich ggf. noch was drauflegen und hätte minimal mehr Leistung aber hätte bestimmt wieder mehr Ärger mit den Nvidia Treibern unter Linux...


----------



## Gurdi (20. Februar 2018)

Na sind ja doch noch ein paar Veganer hier 
Also ich würde meine Vega höchstens gegen eine andere Vega tauschen. Was anderes kommt mir erst mal nicht in den Rechner.
Es ist eine Wonne in 4k mit Freesync.


----------



## Freiheraus (21. Februar 2018)

Der mehrfache Vega-"Verrat" (RX Vega 56 Referenz + RX Vega 64 Red Devil...) hat mir letztendlich eine Vega FE für unerhört wenig Geld beschert. Bei der bleibe ich auch (vorerst^^). 

Was mir mittlerweile klar ist, bei Karten mit >80-100W Verlustleistung komme mit meinem Gehäuse einfach nicht mehr an einer DHE-Lösung vorbei. Die Vega FE ist wie man es auch dreht und wendet in dem Punkt erste Wahl (Idle 0,0-0,1 Sone / Last-Max. 3,6 Sone). 

GP102/GP104-Karten nerven im Leerlauf mit 0,4-0,5 Sone (da würde ich über kurz oder lang an die Decke gehen, Stille im Leerlauf ist nicht verhandelbar), unter Last ist die Titan X/GTX 1080Ti noch lauter (4,0 bzw. 4,9 Sone) und die GTX 1080 mit 3,2 Sone nur etwas leiser.

Und da die Vega FE mit 250W auch bei der Leistungsaufnahme nicht eskaliert, plus Reserven für die Zukunft hat, fühle ich mich so blöd es klingen mag, irgendwie "angekommen"


----------



## EyRaptor (21. Februar 2018)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Der mehrfache Vega-"Verrat" (RX Vega 56 Referenz + RX Vega 64 Red Devil...) hat mir letztendlich eine Vega FE für unerhört wenig Geld beschert. Bei der bleibe ich auch (vorerst^^).
> 
> Was mir mittlerweile klar ist, bei Karten mit >80-100W Verlustleistung komme mit meinem Gehäuse einfach nicht mehr an einer DHE-Lösung vorbei. Die Vega FE ist wie man es auch dreht und wendet in dem Punkt erste Wahl (Idle 0,0-0,1 Sone / Last-Max. 3,6 Sone).
> 
> ...



Das ist doch scheee .
Und du hast 16 GB Vram. 
Das würde ich mir für ein paar extra Modelle der normalen Vegas wünschen.
Wobei das mit der aktuellen GPU-Situation eh wunschdenken ist.


----------



## FortuneHunter (21. Februar 2018)

spukisputnik schrieb:


> Ich bin auch noch hier
> 
> mit meiner RX Vega 64 @ H2° zwar nur stiller Mitleser.
> Auch wenn die Preise gerade durch die Decke gehen bzw. gingen und wegen 200€ mache ich hier kein Fass auf.
> Und ich finde es echt Ätzend wegen ein paar Euronen dem Underdog den Support zu entziehen.



Dir ist aber wohl klar, dass der "Underdog" grade das Geschäft seines Lebens macht indem er dir seinen Support entzieht und extra Treiber fürs Mining optimiert: Radeon Software Crimson ReLive Edition Beta for Blockchain Compute Release Notes
Auf der anderen Seite aber behaupte "Gamer sind uns wichtig", und dann bei essentiellen Features deiner VEGA-Karte die sie erst groß beworben haben fürs Gaming einfach den Treibersupport einstellen: AMD Cancels Implicit Primitive Shader Driver Support | TechPowerUp und es den Entwicklern überlassen dies zu implementieren, die sie in der Vergangenheit ja so so "super" supported haben.
Aber warum sollen sie es denn auch tun ... Miner sind wichtiger.

Erzähl mir noch mal was über "Underdogs". Mit diesen Aktionen hat AMD in meinen Augen als Gamer sehr viel verloren. Und das nicht weil sie schlechte Hardware haben, sondern ihre langjährigen Kunden die sie supportet haben (Gamer) mit Füßen treten wenn sie irgendwo ein besseres Geschäft wittern.


----------



## dbekan96 (21. Februar 2018)

Wenn man mal von den Fanboys und dem 'Verrat' an den Gamern absieht,  ist es vielleicht ganz clever von AMD nicht unnötig Ressourcen zu vergeuden. Die Desktop Vega hat ihre Probleme und die Verbreitung ist, was Gamern angeht,  gering.. Also wozu noch mehr Geld reinstecken? Selbst wenn Features einen Zuwachs an Performance bringen wird es doch von der Community mehr oder weniger zerrissen.  
Momentan ist es eine gute Chance auf einem alternativen Wege Geld reinzubekommen. Wenn das momentan am besten und kostengünstigste (Karten hat man, Treibersupport kann man durch Einstellung unrentabler Projekte ausbauen [Finanzierbarkeit vs. Vorteilhaftigkeit von Investitionsentscheidungen] über Miner Support geht,  dann kann man vielleicht genug Kapital binden um die nächste Generation durchstarten zu lassen. (Langfristige Investitionen)
Außerdem glaube ich nicht,  dass es das mit Vega war. Dafür sind momentan zu viele (erfolgreiche) Vega Produkte Vega Start.


----------



## spukisputnik (21. Februar 2018)

AMD verdient Geld mein Gott
das geht ja gar nicht, und dann auch noch
mit diesen Minern.
Es ist ein Skandal wird Zeit das die anderen Firmen endlich was tun. 
Gratis GPUs für die aussterbende Art der Gamer.

Grüße


----------



## Gurdi (21. Februar 2018)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Dir ist aber wohl klar, dass der "Underdog" grade das Geschäft seines Lebens macht indem er dir seinen Support entzieht und extra Treiber fürs Mining optimiert: Radeon Software Crimson ReLive Edition Beta for Blockchain Compute Release Notes
> Auf der anderen Seite aber behaupte "Gamer sind uns wichtig", und dann bei essentiellen Features deiner VEGA-Karte die sie erst groß beworben haben fürs Gaming einfach den Treibersupport einstellen: AMD Cancels Implicit Primitive Shader Driver Support | TechPowerUp und es den Entwicklern überlassen dies zu implementieren, die sie in der Vergangenheit ja so so "super" supported haben.
> Aber warum sollen sie es denn auch tun ... Miner sind wichtiger.
> 
> Erzähl mir noch mal was über "Underdogs". Mit diesen Aktionen hat AMD in meinen Augen als Gamer sehr viel verloren. Und das nicht weil sie schlechte Hardware haben, sondern ihre langjährigen Kunden die sie supportet haben (Gamer) mit Füßen treten wenn sie irgendwo ein besseres Geschäft wittern.



Naja also AMD vorzuwerfen dass man keinerlei Arbeit in die Treiber steckt ist doch schon irgendwie zynisch.
Also der Treiber von Nvidia sieht aus als käme er aus Windows XP Zeiten, während der Adrenalin schon einiges an Funktionsumfang bereitstellt mit Relive und dem Monitoring.
Aber auch Dinge wie AMD Fluid Motion(eine feine Sache für den HTPC bei BluRay Wiedergabe), zusätzliche Auflösungstufen via Treiber, HBCC oder Radeon Chill sind schon nette Funktionen.

Das fehlen der Primitiv Shader ist wirklich bedauerlich, da die Technik vom Prinzip her einen niedrigeren Energieverbrauch versprochen hätte. Das Leistungsplus dürfte sich dagegen jedoch in Grenzen halten.
Das ganze Gebrabbel vom Vegaflop ist sowieso Kappes, die Architektur findet jetzt Verwendung in den APU´s und wird auch sicherlich noch kleinere Ableger abwerfen die die Lücke zwischen 56er und 580er schließen werden.


----------



## MfDoom (21. Februar 2018)

bei Kingdom Come Deliverance funktioniert mein Treiberoverlay nicht, weiss jemand woran das liegt?


----------



## Gurdi (21. Februar 2018)

MfDoom schrieb:


> bei Kingdom Come Deliverance funktioniert mein Treiberoverlay nicht, weiss jemand woran das liegt?



Wie ist das Spiel so, hab auch mit liebäugelt?


----------



## MfDoom (21. Februar 2018)

KCD geht eigene Wege und ist meiner Meinung nach sehr gut geworden. Das Kampf- und Klamotten/Rüstungssystem hat es so noch nicht gegeben und ist sehr taktisch, ich mag das. Es können aber definitiv noch ein oder paar Patches drübergehen.
Kann mir aber vorstellen das dieses Spiel nicht für alle etwas ist die sich vom Hype anstecken lassen, gibt ja wieder viel Gemecker 
Es soll recht bald komplett für Modder geöffnet werden, darin steck auf jeden Fall ein Riesenpotential


----------



## DaHell63 (21. Februar 2018)

Das Spiel gefällt mir sehr gut.
Wenn man sich auf das Spiel einlässt, dann geht es sehr schnell, daß das Spiel einen in seinen Bann schlägt.
Ich werde aber jetzt doch auf den Patch 1.3 warten um weiter zu spielen. Etliche Sachen wie das Speichersystem sollen da verbessert weden.


----------



## ATIR290 (21. Februar 2018)

Bin auch meiner RX Vega 64 Silver von GigaByte treu und belibe dies auch
Wenngleich es Tag für Tag schwieriger fällt, daher:

ASUS - Scheda Video ROG Strix RX VEGA 56 OC Edition 8 GB HBM2 / PCI Express 3.0 / 1 x DVI-D / 2 x HDMI 2.0 / 2 x Display Port 1.4 / HDCP  - ePrice

RX Vega ist wohl bei 4,2 bis 4,4 Sone und die 3,6 Sone sollten wohl um die 2200 U/Min bedeuten, oder  @Freiheraus weiß da bitte Genaueres mit seiner Vega FE 
Wie hoch dreht da maximal der Referenz Lüfter der FE


----------



## Alabamaman (21. Februar 2018)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Der mehrfache Vega-"Verrat" (RX Vega 56 Referenz + RX Vega 64 Red Devil...) hat mir letztendlich eine Vega FE für unerhört wenig Geld beschert. Bei der bleibe ich auch (vorerst^^).
> 
> Was mir mittlerweile klar ist, bei Karten mit >80-100W Verlustleistung komme mit meinem Gehäuse einfach nicht mehr an einer DHE-Lösung vorbei. Die Vega FE ist wie man es auch dreht und wendet in dem Punkt erste Wahl (Idle 0,0-0,1 Sone / Last-Max. 3,6 Sone).
> 
> ...



Bei 20-25db gehst du an die Decke? Bist du ne Katze?   Und so laut ist die nur in einem offenen Aufbau du Troll aus 50cm gemessen  und meine Ohren sind ca. 100-120cm von einem Nanoxia DS3 entfernt da hörst du nix


----------



## Freiheraus (21. Februar 2018)

Ein PC muss bei mir generell nahezu lautlos im Leerlauf sein, das ist schon seit 15 Jahren so. 0,5 Sone sind für mich dauerhaft nicht akzeptabel wenn ich keine Kopfhörer aufhabe und keine Medien (Games, Filme, Musik) konsumerie. Und da ich am PC relativ selten Content konsumiere, macht mich das irgendwann wahnsinnig, besonders wenn ich lese, schreibe oder einfach nur nachdenke am PC. 

Ich mag "empfindlich" gegenüber Emissionen sein (Lärm, Gerüche, übertriebens Licht...), aber wenn ich sehe wie merkbefreit manche Zeitgenossen heute gegenüber jenen sind, denke ich mir, bei dem sind die natürlichen (Körper)Warnsignale auch bereits degeneriert. Quasi (grobschlächtiger) Ork statt Troll^^


----------



## Gurdi (22. Februar 2018)

Alabamaman schrieb:


> Bei 20-25db gehst du an die Decke? Bist du ne Katze?   Und so laut ist die nur in einem offenen Aufbau du Troll aus 50cm gemessen  und meine Ohren sind ca. 100-120cm von einem Nanoxia DS3 entfernt da hörst du nix



Jemand wegen seinem Geräuschempfinden als Troll zu bezeichnen ist schon ganz schön unverschämt.


----------



## dbekan96 (22. Februar 2018)

Also ich hab letztens auf SSD only umgerüstet weil mir die WD Green mit 5400rpm im Leerlauf zu laut war.
Da sonst alles unter Wasser ist und die Lüfter mit 400rpm drehen war die mit Abstand das lauteste.
Wenn ich teilweise 9-11 Stunden am Schreibtisch sitze und lerne und zwischendurch immer mal den PC brauche ist das für mich unerträglich wenn da was brummt oder schleift oder unnötig laut ist.

Die WD wird mit 23db im Leerlauf angegeben und sie war gepolstert im Case.


----------



## drstoecker (22. Februar 2018)

Nutze seit Jahren keine magnetfestplatten mehr, es gibt keine die leise ist!


----------



## Rallyesport (22. Februar 2018)

Mal ne andere Frage, 
die Lüfterkurve der Vega64 Air ist totale grütze, egal wie ich das einstelle entweder geht sie nichtmal auf ihre Max Drehzahl, oder sie legt schon bei 50° los wie ein Berserker^^ 
Ich hab ne Max drehzahl von 2700 Umdrehungen eingestellt, das reicht um die Karte immer unter ihrer Drosseltemperatur zu lassen, nur sie fängt halt schon zu früh an Maximal hoch zu drehen, mit welchem Programm kann man das denn feiner einstellen?


----------



## dbekan96 (22. Februar 2018)

Afterburner von MSI z.B.

Ich überlege auch wie ich es noch leiser bekomme. Aber ich glaub dafür müsste ich den PC in einen anderen Raum verbannen. ^^


----------



## FortuneHunter (22. Februar 2018)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Ein PC muss bei mir generell nahezu lautlos im Leerlauf sein, das ist schon seit 15 Jahren so. 0,5 Sone sind für mich dauerhaft nicht akzeptabel wenn ich keine Kopfhörer aufhabe und keine Medien (Games, Filme, Musik) konsumerie. Und da ich am PC relativ selten Content konsumiere, macht mich das irgendwann wahnsinnig, besonders wenn ich lese, schreibe oder einfach nur nachdenke am PC.
> 
> Ich mag "empfindlich" gegenüber Emissionen sein (Lärm, Gerüche, übertriebens Licht...), aber wenn ich sehe wie merkbefreit manche Zeitgenossen heute gegenüber jenen sind, denke ich mir, bei dem sind die natürlichen (Körper)Warnsignale auch bereits degeneriert. Quasi (grobschlächtiger) Ork statt Troll^^



Hier lügst du dir selbst in die Tasche. Du bist also Lärmempfindlich und Grafikkarten die 0,5 Sone haben gehen ja mal so gar nicht, weil du ja so geräuschempfindlich bist. 
Soll ich jetzt davon ausgehen, das du dafür deine Ryzen 7 1700 langsam garkochen lässt, denn der Noctua NH-U9S hat Lüfter die im Idle (nichts wird am Desktop gemacht) 0,6 Zone "liefern": Zwei neue Türme: Noctua NH-U9S und NH-D9L im Test - Geräuschkulisse: Lautheit (sone) (Seite 11) - HT4U.net oder 35db wenn es dir lieber ist: Noctua NH-D9L and NH-U9S CPU cooler review - Noise levels - Sound pressure readings 

Also gehe ich jetzt von einem sehr selektiven Gehör aus ... Sone CPU-Kühler <> Sone Grafikkartenkühler. Hoffentlich stört dich dein eigenes Atmen nicht, denn das hat ungefähr eine Lautstärke von 0,5 Sone. Und weiterhin hoffe ich du lebst in einem schallgedämmten Raum im Keller damit auch ja kein Außengeräusch an dein Ohr dringt und hast ein Folientastatur, denn normale Tastaturen dürften schon wesentlich mehr "Lärm" machen als 0,5 Sone.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Februar 2018)

Die Lüfter von Noctua sind  schon irgendwie ein Spezialfall. Mein HTPC hat auch einen auf der CPU sitzen, die Lager der Lüfter erzeugen wirklich keinerlei Geräusch. Dadurch wirken die Lüfter auch bei selber Sone deutlich leiser und angenehmer als ein scheppernder Lüfter. Meine 1060 Windforce war eigentlich auch leise, nervte aber durch Lagergeräusche der Lüfter.
@Rally: Also diese Hysterie der Lüfter kann man glaube ich nicht eindämmen, aber eigentlich sollte sich das nach kurzer Zeit einpendeln im Betrieb, mich stört es jetzt nicht.


----------



## FortuneHunter (22. Februar 2018)

So und jetzt kommen wir zum Kern der Sache:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Sone – Wikipedia

Wie kann irgendjemand sagen wie er dies Geräusche empfindet nur aufgrund eines Meßwerts wenn er sie noch nie gehört hat, während in ein anderer Lüfter mit dem gleichen Messwert nicht stört?


----------



## Gurdi (22. Februar 2018)

Sone ist einfach eine realistischere Annäherung an das SUBJEKTIVE empfinden einer Geräuschquelle im Vergleich zur DB Angabe.
Trotzdem kann diese Messeinheit nicht alles widerspiegeln. Ein völlig glatt laufender Lüfter erzeugt nun mal trotzdem den Luftstrom der auch hörbar ist aber wesentlich angenehmer wirkt.

Es gibt keine eindeutige Messeinheit die dieses empfinden voll umfänglich darstellen kann. Sicher kann man die Pauschale Aussage dann dazu kritisieren, aber es ist seine Einstellung dazu evtl. hat er auch Erfahrungswerte etc.


----------



## Alabamaman (22. Februar 2018)

@FortuneHunter ich sehe es genau wie du die reden sich um Kopf und Kragen deswegen auch mein anderer post zwecks Troll. Und die Werte werden fast immer an einem offenen Aufbau gemessen.


----------



## ATIR290 (22. Februar 2018)

Adrenalin Treiber 18.2.3
Langsam aber sicher wird´ s mit Vega was  

Radeon™ Software Adrenalin Edition 18.2.3 Release Notes


----------



## Gurdi (22. Februar 2018)

Alabamaman schrieb:


> @FortuneHunter ich sehe es genau wie du die reden sich um Kopf und Kragen deswegen auch mein anderer post zwecks Troll. Und die Werte werden fast immer an einem offenen Aufbau gemessen.



Das soll uns jetzt hier was genau sagen? Das du andere Leute beschimpfst rechtfertigst du damit?
Wieso muss sich jemand aufgrund seiner Kaufentscheidung bei irgendwem hier rechtfertigen? Nochmal, Geräuschempfinden ist subjektiv und kommt auch stark auf das Umfeld sowie das eigene Nutzungsszenario an.
Jemand der permanent Kopfhörer nutzt schert sich keinen Deut um die Lautstärke bei Last, wenn er aber Surft will er es vielleicht leise haben. Andere wollen ein komplettes Silentsystem und stören sich selbst an flüsterleisen BeQuiet NT Lüftern.

Wie die Werte gemessen werden ist ja erst mal uninteressant. Es vereinheitlicht lediglich den Richtwert damit die Zahl überhaupt irgendeine Aussagekraft bekommt. In eine gut gedämmten Gehäuse können auch 3Sone ohne Probleme als angenehm empfunden werden. 

Ich selbst hab z.B. einen Lüfter im Gehäuse der eigentlich sehr leise ist weil er nur gering Dreht, er eiert aber ein wenig was mich stört im IDLE. Das sind bestimmt noch weniger als 0,5Sone, aber es nervt.


----------



## Gurdi (23. Februar 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Adrenalin Treiber 18.2.3
> Langsam aber sicher wird´ s mit Vega was
> 
> Radeon™ Software Adrenalin Edition 18.2.3 Release Notes



Karte boostet etwas höher nun bei mir. Karte legt minimal höhere Spannungen an in der Schwankungsbreite.
Respektable 7400 im TimeSpy jetzt. Auch in der Unrealengine habe ich erneut erhöhte Performance.


----------



## Freiheraus (23. Februar 2018)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Hier lügst du dir selbst in die Tasche. Du bist also Lärmempfindlich und Grafikkarten die 0,5 Sone haben gehen ja mal so gar nicht, weil du ja so geräuschempfindlich bist.
> Soll ich jetzt davon ausgehen, das du dafür deine Ryzen 7 1700 langsam garkochen lässt, denn der Noctua NH-U9S hat Lüfter die im Idle (nichts wird am Desktop gemacht) 0,6 Zone "liefern": Zwei neue Türme: Noctua NH-U9S und NH-D9L im Test - Geräuschkulisse: Lautheit (sone) (Seite 11) - HT4U.net oder 35db wenn es dir lieber ist: Noctua NH-D9L and NH-U9S CPU cooler review - Noise levels - Sound pressure readings
> 
> Also gehe ich jetzt von einem sehr selektiven Gehör aus ... Sone CPU-Kühler <> Sone Grafikkartenkühler. Hoffentlich stört dich dein eigenes Atmen nicht, denn das hat ungefähr eine Lautstärke von 0,5 Sone. Und weiterhin hoffe ich du lebst in einem schallgedämmten Raum im Keller damit auch ja kein Außengeräusch an dein Ohr dringt und hast ein Folientastatur, denn normale Tastaturen dürften schon wesentlich mehr "Lärm" machen als 0,5 Sone.





FortuneHunter schrieb:


> So und jetzt kommen wir zum Kern der Sache:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Alabamaman schrieb:


> @FortuneHunter ich sehe es genau wie du die reden sich um Kopf und Kragen deswegen auch mein anderer post zwecks Troll. Und die Werte werden fast immer an einem offenen Aufbau gemessen.



Apropos Kragen, langsam aber sicher pla... eigentlich habe ich wichtigeres zu tun als mich vor solchen Vorwürfen/Unterstellungen zu rechtfertigen. Aber der Unsinn hier muss mal ein Ende haben und deswegen werden wir uns jetzt gemeinsam die verlinkten Quellen anschauen, die enthaltenen Messungen auf Vergleichbarkeit und Plausibilität prüfen und sie einigen Messungen von PCGH gegenüberstellen. Dann werde ich Messungen liefern, die ich extra heute Abend gemacht habe um aufzuzeigen, dass die Vega FE im Leerlauf die lauteste Komponenten in meinem System ist (trotz von PCGH gemessenen 0,0-0,1 Sone). 
Das Thema wird jetzt wenn es sein muss bis zum Ende durchexerziert. Das habe ich schon mal gemacht als jemand versucht hat ein Fass zur Ryzen-Leistungsaufnahme aufzumachen und sich die Finger verbrannte, weil er seine eigenen Quellen nicht gründlich geprüft/gelesen hatte. 


1) Erstmal ohne viel Gequatsche ein paar Zahlen (Vergleichbarkeit von "HT4U"-Sone und "PCHG"-Sone)

HT4U

- Noctua NH-U9S (Lüfter  NF-A9 PWM): "Idle" *0,6 Sone* (563 U/min.)
- Noctua NH-D9L (Lüfter  NF-A9 PWM): "Idle" *0,6 Sone* (581 U/min.) !

- Noctua NH-U9S (Lüfter  NF-A9 PWM): "Last" 2,4 Sone (2.150 U/min.)
- Noctua NH-D9L (Lüfter  NF-A9 PWM): "Last" 3,0 Sone (2.170 U/min.)


PCGH

- Noctua NH-U9S: (online) nicht getestet, der Bruder mit identischem Lüfter dient dafür als Vergleichsbasis 

- Noctua NH-D9L (Lüfter  NF-A9 PWM): "50% Speed" *0,2 Sone*  (1.020 U/min) !
- Noctua NH-D9L (Lüfter  NF-A9 PWM): "75% Speed" 1,0 Sone (1.560 U/min)
- Noctua NH-D9L (Lüfter  NF-A9 PWM): "100% Speed" 2,4 Sone (2.140 U/min)
Folglich würde PCGH mit ~25% Speed (was etwa HT4Us Idle ~550 U/min. entspräche) 0,0 Sone oder maximal 0,1 Sone messen. Donnerwetter!


Zwischenerkenntnis:  HT4U-Sone sind ungleich PCGH-Sone! Mein Lüfter dreht übrigens (manuelle UEFI-Regelung) mit ~500 U/min@Idle/Videos/Office/Surfen/etc.. Über 1000 U/min (also 0,2 "PCGH"-Sone) sind für mich bereits deutlich hörbar und auf Dauer unangenehm im Leerlauf (also ohne Kopfhörer + Medien) und erschweren mir die Konzentration (Anfänge von ADHS? who knows?). 

Bonus: HT4U misst bei der GTX 1080 FE 0,9 Sone im Idle, PCGH dagegen 0,4 Sone im Idle. Auch am Beispiel der GTX 1080 FE  ist zu erkennen, man kann die Sone-Messwerte verschiedener Magazine nicht einfach untereinander vermengen. Wer es dennoch tut, kommt zu hanebüchenen Sch(l)ussfolgerungen (die nach hinten losgehen). Quervergleiche sind albern wenn unterschiedliche Messmethoden/-geräte und Voraussetzungen vorliegen, das kennt man bereits von Benchmarks.



2) Ohne Worte (im wahrsten Sinne): http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/noctua-nh-d9l-and-nh-u9s-cpu-cooler-review,10.html

Noise Level

Noctua NH-U9S: Idle 34 dB(A)
Noctua NH-U9S: Load 35 dB(A)

Soll man das wirklich diskutieren? Ohne essentielle Angaben wie Drehzahlen? Ernsthaft, 1dB(A) zwischen Idle und Load, c'mon... ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass hier evtl. die Klimaanlage der akkustische Protagonist war.


> It's slightly subjective as there is always noise in the background, from the streets, from the HD, PSU fan, etc so this is by a mile or two not a precise measurement.





3) Eigene Messungen (auch unprofessionell mit Umgebungsrauschen, aber ohne Straße, Festplatten und Netzteilüfter...  und garantiert keine Klima^^)

Ryzen 3 2200G 
Gigabyte GA-AB350N-Gaming WIFI  
2 x 16GB Micron VLP DDR4-2666 ECC  
Vega 8 (IGP) / Vega FE 
Samsung 850 Pro 250GB 
Seasonic Prime Titanium 650W (Passiv-Modus) 
Noctua NH-U9S (inkl. NF-A9 PWM)
Messgerät Voltcraft SL-100 (Abstand zum CPU-Lüfter 50cm) 

Hinweis: Gehäuselüfter wurden abgeklemmt

- Fullspeed (NF-A9 PWM@~2000 U/min.) ohne Vega FE = 41,9 dB(A) 
- Leerlauf (NF-A9 PWM@~570 U/min.) ohne Vega FE = 31,7 dB(A)
- Leerlauf (NF-A9 PWM@~570 U/min.) mit Vega FE = 32,2 dB(A) 
- System aus (faktisch nur Umgebungsrauschen) = 31,7 dB(A)

Die Messungen fanden am späten Abend statt, vor Jahren kam ich noch auf unter 31 dB(A) Grundrauschen (ausgeschaltetes System), allerdings um 2-3 Uhr Nachts als alles schlief. Am Abend sind Messungen wegen Nachbarn und Co. die Hölle, die Kamera-Geräusche sind das i-Tüpfelchen, wenn man Fotos von Geräuschmessungen machen soll.


PS: FortuneHunter, ich weiß nicht woher du die Gewissheit nimmst, dass ich noch keine GTX 1080 FE gehört habe. Die letzten Monate gingen einige Karten durch meine Hände, die ich aus Irrelevanz (für mein eigenes System) nie erwähnt habe.  Aktuell liegt z.B. eine Custom GTX 1080Ti im Karton neben mir, was eigentlich auch egal ist.


----------



## yummycandy (23. Februar 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Adrenalin Treiber 18.2.3
> Langsam aber sicher wird´ s mit Vega was
> 
> Radeon™ Software Adrenalin Edition 18.2.3 Release Notes





> Sea of Thieves™
> - Up to 29% faster performance using Radeon Software Adrenalin Edition 18.2.3 on the Radeon™ RX Vega 64 (8GB) graphics card than with Radeon Software Adrenalin Edition 18.2.2 at 3840x2160. RS-215
> - Up to 39% faster performance using Radeon Software Adrenalin Edition 18.2.3 on the Radeon™ RX 580 (8GB) graphics card than with Radeon Software Adrenalin Edition 18.2.2 at 1920x1080. RS-216
> 
> ...



Ist schon ziemlich sportlich...


----------



## Freiheraus (24. Februar 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> RX Vega ist wohl bei 4,2 bis 4,4 Sone und die 3,6 Sone sollten wohl um die 2200 U/Min bedeuten, oder  @Freiheraus weiß da bitte Genaueres mit seiner Vega FE
> Wie hoch dreht da maximal der Referenz Lüfter der FE



Habe heute zum ersten Mal überhaupt Kingdom Come Deliverance mit der Vega FE getestet, die höchste Drehzahl die erreicht wurde waren (kurzzeitig) 2030 U/min. Im Treiber sind ab Werk Min. 400 rpm und Ziel 2000 rpm eingestellt, daher gehe ich davon aus, dass das schon die maximale Drehzahl war. Ist schon ein gutes Stück leiser als die Vega 56 Referenz@Last. Im Gaming Treiber ist der HBCC übrigens standardmäßig auch deaktiviert, nur im Pro Treiber war HBCC aktiviert. Aktuell habe ich nur die Wahl zwischen 17.9.1, 17.12.2 oder 18.2.1., den 18.2.2/3 (welcher für KCD wohl besser wäre) müsste ich wahrscheinlich irgendwie manuell installieren.


----------



## dbekan96 (25. Februar 2018)

Beobachtet jemand ähnliches? 
IN BF1 läuft mir der VRAM voll (18.2.3) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (25. Februar 2018)

dbekan96 schrieb:


> Beobachtet jemand ähnliches?
> IN BF1 läuft mir der VRAM voll (18.2.3)
> 
> 
> ...



Ich check das mal


----------



## hugo-03 (25. Februar 2018)

dbekan96 schrieb:


> Beobachtet jemand ähnliches?
> IN BF1 läuft mir der VRAM voll (18.2.3)
> 
> 
> ...



und wenn man HBCC hat auch der dann nach und nach -.- (eine stunde spielen 12gb vram)


----------



## dbekan96 (26. Februar 2018)

Also ich hab mal mit Afterburner gegengtestet und da ist alles normal. Sonst müsste ich ja auch Lags bekommen ohne HBCC an..
Denke mal der Treiber und GPU-Z verstehen sich nicht


----------



## yummycandy (26. Februar 2018)

Witzig, vor kurzem ist ne neue GPU-Z Version rausgekommen: TechPowerUp GPU-Z v2.8.0 Released | TechPowerUp



> -    Fixed crashes and other issues on AMD Ryzen Raven Ridge APU
> -    Added DXVA 2.0 hardware decoder info to Advanced Tab
> -    "Disable sensor" menu item now properly called "Hide"
> -    Improved VRAM usage monitoring on AMD
> ...


----------



## yummycandy (27. Februar 2018)

Mal was ganz anderes: AMD GPU Market Share Increase Big Time in Q4 as NVIDIA / Intel Decline


> AMD was the main benefactor of the total mining hardware sales of $776 million as reported in the article. When comparing the graphics chip market segments, almost the entire industry saw a downward trend in Q4 2017 which includes discrete graphics for desktop, notebook integrated and embedded for mobility systems. The discrete notebook market and desktop integrated and embedded platforms saw an increase in growth rate of 3.6% and 3.0% respectively.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da werden nicht wenige VEGAs drunter sein. Der Umsatz ist im Vergleich zur Stückzahl ziemlich hoch.



> -    AMD’s overall unit shipments increased 8.08% quarter-to-quarter, Intel’s total shipments decreased -1.98% from last quarter, and NVIDIA’s decreased -6.00%.
> -    The attach rate of GPUs (includes integrated and discrete GPUs) to PCs for the quarter was 134% which was down -10.06% from last quarter.
> -    Discrete GPUs were in 36.88% of PCs, which is down -2.67%.
> -    The overall PC market increased 5.93% quarter-to-quarter, and decreased -0.15% year-to-year.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Februar 2018)

Ich konnte kein überlaufen des Vram entdecken bei meinen Games.


----------



## Freiheraus (27. Februar 2018)

Ich auch nicht^^


----------



## yummycandy (27. Februar 2018)

Der HBCC Test zu FF wird interessant. AFAIK das erste mal, daß der VRAM nicht ausreicht.


----------



## hugo-03 (27. Februar 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich konnte kein überlaufen des Vram entdecken bei meinen Games.


das ende vom log, gemerkt habe ich nichts beim spielen -.-

```
Date            , GPU Core Clock [MHz] , GPU Memory Clock [MHz] , SOC Clock [MHz] , GPU Temperature [°C] , GPU Temperature (Hot Spot) [°C] , HBM Temperature [°C] , Fan Speed (RPM) [RPM] , Fan Speed (%) [%] , GPU Load [%] , GPU only Power Draw [W] , Memory Used [MB] , VDDC [V] ,
2018-02-25 22:12:07.180 ,             1728.0   ,               1100.0   ,        1107.0   ,               35.0   ,                          49.0   ,               39.0   ,                 864   ,              59   ,         85   ,                 241.0   ,          12258   , 1.1438   ,
2018-02-25 22:12:07.495 ,             1695.0   ,               1100.0   ,        1107.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               40.0   ,                 864   ,              59   ,         81   ,                 224.0   ,          12259   , 1.1438   ,
2018-02-25 22:12:07.805 ,             1709.0   ,               1100.0   ,        1107.0   ,               35.0   ,                          50.0   ,               40.0   ,                 865   ,              59   ,         96   ,                 251.0   ,          12259   , 1.1313   ,
2018-02-25 22:12:08.120 ,             1713.0   ,               1100.0   ,        1107.0   ,               35.0   ,                          49.0   ,               39.0   ,                 864   ,              59   ,         91   ,                 236.0   ,          12259   , 1.1313   ,
2018-02-25 22:12:08.430 ,             1720.0   ,               1100.0   ,        1107.0   ,               35.0   ,                          49.0   ,               39.0   ,                 864   ,              59   ,         86   ,                 228.0   ,          12260   , 1.1375   ,
2018-02-25 22:12:08.745 ,             1727.0   ,               1100.0   ,        1107.0   ,               35.0   ,                          49.0   ,               39.0   ,                 864   ,              59   ,         95   ,                 240.0   ,          12260   , 1.1375   ,
2018-02-25 22:12:09.058 ,             1726.0   ,               1100.0   ,        1107.0   ,               35.0   ,                          51.0   ,               40.0   ,                 864   ,              59   ,         96   ,                 254.0   ,          12267   , 1.1438   ,
2018-02-25 22:12:09.367 ,             1728.0   ,               1100.0   ,        1107.0   ,               35.0   ,                          50.0   ,               41.0   ,                 864   ,              59   ,         95   ,                 256.0   ,          12263   , 1.1438   ,
2018-02-25 22:12:09.682 ,             1730.0   ,               1100.0   ,        1107.0   ,               35.0   ,                          49.0   ,               40.0   ,                 864   ,              59   ,         85   ,                 242.0   ,          12289   , 1.1313   ,
2018-02-25 22:12:09.995 ,             1728.0   ,               1100.0   ,        1107.0   ,               36.0   ,                          50.0   ,               40.0   ,                 863   ,              59   ,         86   ,                 245.0   ,          12284   , 1.1438   ,
2018-02-25 22:12:10.305 ,             1727.0   ,               1100.0   ,        1107.0   ,               35.0   ,                          50.0   ,               40.0   ,                 863   ,              59   ,         93   ,                 258.0   ,          12267   , 1.1438   ,
2018-02-25 22:12:10.617 ,             1727.0   ,               1100.0   ,        1107.0   ,               35.0   ,                          50.0   ,               40.0   ,                 863   ,              59   ,         87   ,                 254.0   ,          12261   , 1.1313   ,
2018-02-25 22:12:10.932 ,             1728.0   ,               1100.0   ,        1107.0   ,               35.0   ,                          51.0   ,               40.0   ,                 862   ,              59   ,         88   ,                 257.0   ,          12270   , 1.1438   ,
2018-02-25 22:12:11.245 ,             1726.0   ,               1100.0   ,        1107.0   ,               35.0   ,                          51.0   ,               40.0   ,                 862   ,              59   ,         97   ,                 261.0   ,          12253   , 1.1375   ,
2018-02-25 22:12:11.558 ,             1726.0   ,               1100.0   ,        1107.0   ,               35.0   ,                          50.0   ,               40.0   ,                 862   ,              59   ,         99   ,                 250.0   ,          12256   , 1.1438   ,
2018-02-25 22:12:11.868 ,             1730.0   ,               1100.0   ,        1107.0   ,               35.0   ,                          49.0   ,               39.0   ,                 863   ,              59   ,         98   ,                 239.0   ,          12255   , 1.1500   ,
2018-02-25 22:12:12.182 ,             1734.0   ,               1100.0   ,        1107.0   ,               35.0   ,                          49.0   ,               38.0   ,                 864   ,              59   ,         99   ,                 235.0   ,          12254   , 1.1313   ,
2018-02-25 22:12:12.495 ,             1737.0   ,               1100.0   ,        1107.0   ,               35.0   ,                          50.0   ,               38.0   ,                 861   ,              59   ,         98   ,                 237.0   ,          12236   , 1.1375   ,
2018-02-25 22:12:12.804 ,             1577.0   ,               1100.0   ,        1104.0   ,               34.0   ,                          44.0   ,               38.0   ,                 861   ,              59   ,         99   ,                 137.0   ,          12240   , 1.1500   ,
2018-02-25 22:12:13.120 ,             1654.0   ,               1100.0   ,        1107.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               38.0   ,                 864   ,              59   ,         99   ,                 233.0   ,          12240   , 1.1500   ,
2018-02-25 22:12:13.430 ,             1695.0   ,               1100.0   ,        1107.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               38.0   ,                 862   ,              59   ,         99   ,                 234.0   ,          12240   , 1.1438   ,
2018-02-25 22:12:13.742 ,             1717.0   ,               1100.0   ,        1107.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               38.0   ,                 865   ,              59   ,         98   ,                 231.0   ,          12240   , 1.1500   ,
2018-02-25 22:12:14.054 ,             1728.0   ,               1100.0   ,        1107.0   ,               35.0   ,                          49.0   ,               38.0   ,                 864   ,              59   ,         99   ,                 236.0   ,          12240   , 1.1438   ,
2018-02-25 22:12:14.370 ,             1734.0   ,               1100.0   ,        1107.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               38.0   ,                 865   ,              58   ,         99   ,                 233.0   ,          12240   , 1.1438   ,
2018-02-25 22:12:14.682 ,             1737.0   ,               1100.0   ,        1107.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               38.0   ,                 864   ,              58   ,         99   ,                 232.0   ,          12240   , 1.1438   ,
2018-02-25 22:12:14.993 ,             1739.0   ,               1100.0   ,        1107.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               39.0   ,                 863   ,              58   ,         99   ,                 235.0   ,          12240   , 1.1438   ,
2018-02-25 22:12:15.308 ,             1740.0   ,               1100.0   ,        1107.0   ,               35.0   ,                          49.0   ,               39.0   ,                 860   ,              58   ,         99   ,                 239.0   ,          12240   , 1.1438   ,
2018-02-25 22:12:15.617 ,             1740.0   ,               1100.0   ,        1107.0   ,               35.0   ,                          49.0   ,               38.0   ,                 860   ,              58   ,         99   ,                 239.0   ,          12240   , 1.1438   ,
2018-02-25 22:12:15.930 ,             1729.0   ,               1100.0   ,        1107.0   ,               35.0   ,                          49.0   ,               38.0   ,                 858   ,              58   ,         98   ,                 230.0   ,          12240   , 1.1500   ,
2018-02-25 22:12:16.242 ,             1734.0   ,               1100.0   ,        1107.0   ,               35.0   ,                          49.0   ,               38.0   ,                 857   ,              58   ,         99   ,                 238.0   ,          12240   , 1.1438   ,
2018-02-25 22:12:16.557 ,             1738.0   ,               1100.0   ,        1107.0   ,               35.0   ,                          48.0   ,               38.0   ,                 856   ,              58   ,         99   ,                 235.0   ,          12240   , 1.1375   ,
2018-02-25 22:12:16.867 ,             1739.0   ,               1100.0   ,        1107.0   ,               35.0   ,                          49.0   ,               38.0   ,                 857   ,              58   ,         98   ,                 236.0   ,          12240   , 1.1375   ,
```


----------



## Freiheraus (28. Februar 2018)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Der HBCC Test zu FF wird interessant.



Wenn es auf PCGH überhaupt einen HBCC Test geben wird, CB liefert da schon zuverlässiger/regelmäßiger HBCC-Tests.  




yummycandy schrieb:


> AFAIK das erste mal, daß der VRAM nicht ausreicht.



Nicht ganz, vielleicht erinnerst du dich noch: Need for Speed Payback: Techniktest des Frostbite-Racers [Grosses Update]



> Während unserer Ausflüge in Ultra HD wurden stets rund 9 GiByte belegt. Ein paar Messungen später stellte sich bereits heraus, dass NFS Payback auf 8-GiByte-Grafikkarten unter Ultra HD tatsächlich an Nachladerucklern krankt, sobald alle Details maximiert werden.



Gab auch Nachfragen und Versprechen dazu (allerdings weiß ich nicht ob der Artikel bereits erschienen ist oder nicht):

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-frostbite-racers-liveticker.html#post9115797
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...rostbite-racers-liveticker-5.html#post9117870


----------



## dbekan96 (28. Februar 2018)

Wie ich sagte, GPU-Z meldet 9GB+ Afterburner gleichzeitig nur 4.
Sonst könnte der VRAM ja auch nicht auf 9GB steigen wenn nur 8 verbaut sind.


----------



## yummycandy (28. Februar 2018)

Hast du mal die neuere Version ausprobiert?


----------



## hugo-03 (28. Februar 2018)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Hast du mal die neuere Version ausprobiert?



ich habe es mit gpu-z 2.8.0 gemacht


----------



## dbekan96 (28. Februar 2018)

Ist die 2.8 ^^


----------



## Gurdi (1. März 2018)

Kaby Lake-G im NUC: Erster Test mit Vega-GPU zeigt hohe Leistung am Limit - ComputerBase


----------



## yummycandy (1. März 2018)

Der Artikel bei wcftech ist ein bissl übersichtlicher: Intel Hades Canyon NUC With Core i7-8809G and RX Vega GPU Tested


----------



## yummycandy (2. März 2018)

Hmm, ist ja alles ganz toll, ändert aber am Grundproblem der Verfügbarkeit für "normale Preise" nix.

AMD Discrete GPU Share Rises To Highest Point In Nearly 4 Years - Global GPU Shortage Crisis Continues



> According to the latest discrete GPU market share report from Jon Peddie research via Anandtech, AMD grew its share from 27.2% in Q3 of 2017, to 33.7% in Q4 2017. Which represents nearly a 24% increase in the company’s GPU unit shipments, one of the largest jumps recorded in the company’s recent history.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## panthex (3. März 2018)

Wird sich auch nix, wenn die Miner die Dinger von der Fabrik in Flugzeugen wegkaufen.
Da wär man ja auch markttechnisch selten dämlich, wenn man welche zu Normalpreisen an Gamern verkauft.
Muss man schon verstehen, in der Marktwirtschaft regeln nun mal Angebot und Nachfrage den Preis.


----------



## Freiheraus (5. März 2018)

Bin mir noch nicht 100% sicher, aber ich glaube mein Netzteil kommt mit der voll ausgefahrenen Vega FE@Default nicht klar, obwohl die Leistungsaufnahme des Gesamtsystems bisher bei max. 350 Watt (Gaming; zudem nur Peaks) lag. Das System schaltet sich ab, höre das Relais meines Netzteils klicken und danach kann ich das System nicht mehr einschalten, bis ich nicht den ON/OFF-Schalter am Netzteil betätige (also Netzteil aus und wieder an). Mit der Vega 56@OCing (>300W) gabs keine Probleme. 

Empfehlungen der Hersteller lauten ja:

- RX Vega 56 -> 650W NT
- RX Vega 64 -> 750W NT
- Vega FE -> 850W NT 

Ich schätze die doppelte Menge an HBM2 macht den Unterschied bei der Belastung des Netzteils. Auf ein 750W Titanium würde ich mich gerade noch einlassen (wenns sicher mit der Vega FE läuft), aber auf 850W habe ich eigentlich keinen Bock mehr... was meint ihr, kann es wirklich sein, dass die Vega FE für das 650W Titanium zu viel ist oder hat die Graka oder das NT einen Hau weg? 

Edit: CPU läuft auch nur @Default und zieht unter Prime95 ca. 125W (Gesamtsystem). Also keine große Belastung fürs Netzteil, zumal die CPU im Spielebetrieb idR kaum ausgelastet ist und dort nur ca. 30-40 Watt ziehen dürfte. 
FF15 (Demo) macht selbst @UHD(200%) keine Probleme, aber Kingdom Come: Deliverance haut rein.


----------



## drstoecker (5. März 2018)

Hatte mit meiner vega64 auch diverse Probleme gerade mit oc und such mit dem lc bios , das wollte garnicht problemlos laufen. Hatte sich verschiedene Netzteile durchprobiert bq straight 10 400/500/600w Dark pro 11 1000w, System power 400w, seasonic 850w Prime Titan. Beim letzteren bin ich hängen geblieben. Oc/lc bios hab ich dann nicht mehr versucht.


----------



## moonshot (5. März 2018)

8 GB HBM verbrauchen max. 20 Watt. Worst Case 16GB sollten also 20 Watt mehr als eine Vega 64 bei gleichen Einstellungen sein.
550-650 Watt sollten also problemlos reichen. Die angaben sind ja schon immer ziemlich großzügig.

Ich würde eher auf einen Defekt tippen und nicht auf eine wattmäßige Überforderung. Oder eine "Unverträglichkeit" genau dieser 2 Komponenten. Im NT-Thread gabs so was mit genau einer 1080ti und einem bestimmten Whisper NT. Wende dich am besten Mal an Seasonic, die werden dir sicher weiterhelfen können.


----------



## Freiheraus (5. März 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Hatte mit meiner vega64 auch diverse Probleme gerade mit oc und such mit dem lc bios , das wollte garnicht problemlos laufen. Hatte sich verschiedene Netzteile durchprobiert bq straight 10 400/500/600w Dark pro 11 1000w, System power 400w, seasonic 850w Prime Titan. Beim letzteren bin ich hängen geblieben. Oc/lc bios hab ich dann nicht mehr versucht.



Hatte selbst das 1000W Netzteil Probleme mit der Vega64? Das wäre krass...



moonshot schrieb:


> 8 GB HBM verbrauchen max. 20 Watt. Worst Case 16GB sollten also 20 Watt mehr als eine Vega 64 bei gleichen Einstellungen sein.
> 550-650 Watt sollten also problemlos reichen. Die angaben sind ja schon immer ziemlich großzügig.
> 
> Ich würde eher auf einen Defekt tippen und nicht auf eine wattmäßige Überforderung. Oder eine "Unverträglichkeit" genau dieser 2 Komponenten. Im NT-Thread gabs so was mit genau einer 1080ti und einem bestimmten Whisper NT. Wende dich am besten Mal an Seasonic, die werden dir sicher weiterhelfen können.



Vielleicht kommt mein Netzteil nur mit den Stromspitzen (im Millisekundenbereich?) nicht klar und löst deswegen eine Schutzschaltung aus. Ich werde den Seasonic-Support anschreiben, mal sehen was die dazu sagen.

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe und Anregungen.


----------



## Rallyesport (5. März 2018)

Ich kann meine mit den neusten Treibern bei 1030mV 25% PT konstant mit anliegenden 1550MHz GPu Takt und 1000MHz HBM2 Takt betreiben. 
Das ganze mit einem Straight Power 10 700W


----------



## drstoecker (5. März 2018)

@freiheraus
mit dem lc bios hatten alle Netzteile Probleme. Es gab aber auch Momente da lief es problemlos. Fakt ist aber das die Karte mit dem orig bios problemlos lief.
hatte das Teil übrigends unter Wasser, vllt war das such das Problem.


----------



## yummycandy (6. März 2018)

Abgesehen vom neuen Treiber, gibts auch anderes zu berichten:



> *Support For*
> 
> - Final Fantasy® XV
> - Warhammer®: Vermintide II
> ...



Desktop

zu Project ReSX:



> ...
> And while AMD continues to tout its dedication to day-zero driver releases and having an optimized gaming experience for Radeon users on the day of release of a new major title, AMD apparently saw fit to focus a portion of its team on another specific project, this time addressing what it called “the best possible eSports experience.”
> 
> So Project ReSX was born (Radeon eSports Experience). Its goal was to optimize performance for some of the “most popular” PC games for Radeon GPUs. The efforts included both driver-level fixes, tweaks, and optimizations, as well as direct interaction with the game developer themselves. Depending on the level of involvement that the dev would accept, AMD would either help optimize the engine and game code itself locally or would send out AMD engineering talent to work with the developer on-site for some undisclosed period of time to help address performance concerns.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (6. März 2018)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Hatte selbst das 1000W Netzteil Probleme mit der Vega64? Das wäre krass...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unter welcher API tritt dieser Fall bei dir auf?


----------



## Freiheraus (6. März 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Unter welcher API tritt dieser Fall bei dir auf?



Ich habe momentan nur Kingdom Come: Deliverance, die FF15 Demo und DayZ SA installiert. Bei KCD passiert es recht schnell@High Res und auch bei DayZ@High Res ist es schon mal aufgetreten, alle afaik DX11.


----------



## Mango2Go (8. März 2018)

(Ist evtl. etwas spät ABER Ich hab eine Frontier Edition (die Liquid Version). Also zum zocken reicht die Karte dicke... Mir reichen FPS in Freesync Range, damit kann ich dann auch 4K spielen weil das liefert die Karte eigentlich meistens. (Das einzige Spiel was bei zickt in 4K ist Ghost Recon). Wenn man ne FE billiger als ne Vega 64 herbekommt: Munter zugreifen. Ich hab's bis jetzt nicht berreut. Das einzige was einem klar sein sollte ist das man idr. eine AMD Treiberversion hinterherhängt. (Ist in der Regel nicht so wild).


----------



## FortuneHunter (8. März 2018)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Bin mir noch nicht 100% sicher, aber ich glaube mein Netzteil kommt mit der voll ausgefahrenen Vega FE@Default nicht klar, obwohl die Leistungsaufnahme des Gesamtsystems bisher bei max. 350 Watt (Gaming; zudem nur Peaks) lag. Das System schaltet sich ab, höre das Relais meines Netzteils klicken und danach kann ich das System nicht mehr einschalten, bis ich nicht den ON/OFF-Schalter am Netzteil betätige (also Netzteil aus und wieder an). Mit der Vega 56@OCing (>300W) gabs keine Probleme.



Raff schreibt in seinem Intensivtest im aktuellen Heft, dass er das gleiche Problem mit der Vega FE und einem 530 Watt Netzteil hatte und er es erst nach Optimierungen an der Karte in den Griff bekommen hat.


----------



## yummycandy (9. März 2018)

Gehört eigentlich nicht hierhin, betrifft aber indirekt auch die VEGAs:

[H]ardOCP: GeForce Partner Program Impacts Consumer Choice
The GeForce Partner Program has some Kool-Aid it would like you to try | PC Perspective



> [H]ard|OCP have posted an article looking at the brand new GeForce Partner Program which NVIDIA has announced that has a striking resemblance to a certain Intel initiative ... which turned out poorly.  After investigating the details for several weeks, including attempts to talk with OEMs and AIBs some serious concerns have been raised,* including what seems to be a membership requirement to only sell NVIDIA GPUs in a product line which is aligned with GPP*.  As membership to the GPP offers "high-effort engineering engagements -- early tech engagement -- launch partner status -- game bundling -- sales rebate programs -- social media and PR support -- marketing reports -- Marketing Development Funds (MDF)" this would cut out a company which chose to sell competitors products from quite a few things.



:-/


----------



## dbekan96 (9. März 2018)

Geht ja m.M.n. ziemlich in die Richtung von unlauteren Wettbewerb..


----------



## Gurdi (9. März 2018)

dbekan96 schrieb:


> Geht ja m.M.n. ziemlich in die Richtung von unlauteren Wettbewerb..



Das erinnert mich ein wenig an die Brauereibindung bei Gastronomiebetrieben.


----------



## dbekan96 (11. März 2018)

Habt ihr manchmal einen Blackscreen für 2-3 Sekunden? Passiert mir immer mal wieder im idle. und erledigt sich von allein..


----------



## MfDoom (11. März 2018)

Kenne ich. Mit zwei Monitoren passiert es öfter als mit einem.


----------



## drstoecker (11. März 2018)

dbekan96 schrieb:


> Habt ihr manchmal einen Blackscreen für 2-3 Sekunden? Passiert mir immer mal wieder im idle. und erledigt sich von allein..


Schau mal in die ereignisanzeige was da steht.


----------



## Rallyesport (11. März 2018)

Ja passiert bei mir auch ab und an, danach ist aber immer der Treiber zurück gestellt, das passiert aber wirklich nur sehr sehr selten.


----------



## dbekan96 (11. März 2018)

Dito. Zwei Bildschirme. Im Treiber ist danach nichts verstellt..


----------



## yummycandy (11. März 2018)

Huhu,

hab durch Stöbern nen interessanten Post gefunden. Beschreibt ziemlich plausibel, warum VEGA im default so viel Strom verbraucht und warum ein neuerer Prozess das auch ändern könnte.



> Right now, I think Vega 10's biggest problem that AMD didn't see coming (or failed to achieve with GF) is that the chip just hits a huge efficiency wall above 1.4GHz.
> 
> Vega 10 has 40% more transistors than Fiji while keeping the same number of execution units, halving the number of memory channels and bringing relatively few changes other than RPM. AMD stated that most of the additional transistors were put there to drive the clocks higher, but Vega 10 only clocks 40% higher than Fiji.
> It's like the chip is gaining almost nothing from the 28nm -> 14FF transition, because 1.4GHz it's practically how much a GM200 can hit within 300W.
> ...


----------



## MfDoom (11. März 2018)

dbekan96 schrieb:


> Dito. Zwei Bildschirme. Im Treiber ist danach nichts verstellt..



Ich habe den 2. Bildschirm zur Zeit abgeklemmt, seitdem ist mir das Flackern nicht mehr aufgefallen. Da kann man nur auf Treiberupdates hoffen


----------



## dbekan96 (11. März 2018)

@yummy. Dort Spekuliert man aber auch das 2019 eine Navi mit 3x 1080 Ti Performance rauskommt. ^^


----------



## yummycandy (11. März 2018)

Es wird überall Müll in dieser Richtung geschrieben. Manchmal finden sich aber Perlen darunter und ich halte diesen Post für einen. Deshalb bezog ich mich allein auf diesen.


----------



## hugo-03 (12. März 2018)

dbekan96 schrieb:


> Habt ihr manchmal einen Blackscreen für 2-3 Sekunden? Passiert mir immer mal wieder im idle. und erledigt sich von allein..



hatte ich heute das erstemal (habe ein monitor dran)


----------



## Mango2Go (12. März 2018)

dbekan96 schrieb:


> @yummy. Dort Spekuliert man aber auch das 2019 eine Navi mit 3x 1080 Ti Performance rauskommt. ^^



Ja gut, das wird nicht passieren. Aber wenn das ne Infinity Fabric GPU wird könnte das definitiv interessant werden solange die Skalierung funktioniert. Klappt bei Threadripper und Epyc ja ganz passabel. Das mit dem Takt kann schon sein. Die wx 9100 (die auch eine Vega ist glaube sogar der selbe Chip wie Vega 64) braucht halt nur 230W  bei 1200MHz +. Das spricht nur nicht für die AMD Engineers^^ Aber von daher klingt das nicht unwahrscheinlich. Es gibt ja auch Leute die die Karte astronomisch undervolten konnten und immer noch gut Takt bekommen haben. Alles in allem hätte Vega mit weniger takt und besserer Effizienz solider ausgesehen denke ich. Den rest hätte man ja als OC-Headroom verkaufen können xD Aber Vega wurde ja schon überhyped. Warum AMD das nicht selbst entkräftet hat versteh ich auch nicht so ganz. 1080 Performance ist doch auch schon ein schritt in die richtige Richtung. Dann wären die Leute bei weitem nicht so Enttäuscht gewesen. Aber naja, ich find die Karte gut und wurde nicht enttäuscht. Ich würd mich nur freuen wenn Nvidia auch RPM einbaut und endlich mal Async Compute auf Hardwarelevel hinbekommt. Dann würden grüne Karten ein + bekommen und Vega genauso.


----------



## drstoecker (13. März 2018)

AMD Radeon Treiber Download: Adrenalin Edition 18.3.2

und wieder ein neuer Treiber!

wäre schön wenn mal ein neuer für Vega11 kommen würde.


----------



## Gurdi (13. März 2018)

Haben wohl Primär Final Fantasy gefixt damit.


----------



## Freiheraus (13. März 2018)

Adrenalin 18.3.1 in Fortnite, PUBG und co. - ComputerBase

Vega legt 4-5% mit dem 18.3.x zu, zumindest in den beliebten Titeln.


----------



## ATIR290 (13. März 2018)

Wohl mehr mit kommendem 18.3.3 Treiber welcher wohl zum FarCry 5 Relaase kommen sollte...
Man steht somit zwischen GTX 1080 und GTX 1080TI


----------



## seahawk (14. März 2018)

Im Juni wird man die 1080ti überholt haben.


----------



## drstoecker (14. März 2018)

seahawk schrieb:


> Im Juni wird man die 1080ti überholt haben.



Ich glaube der ein oder andere hier bekommt bei dem Kommentar schnappatmung!


----------



## hugo-03 (14. März 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Ich glaube der ein oder andere hier bekommt bei dem Kommentar schnappatmung!



Bestimmt, ich denke nicht das etwas Treiber Optimierung noch so viel bringt, wirkliche Gefahr besteht erst wenn sich Vulkan durchsetzt / die Programmierer damit umgehen  können.


----------



## yummycandy (15. März 2018)

Wirklich guter Test von Igor. -> Roter Teufel mit Ubergewicht: Powercolor RX Vega64 Red Devil im Test


----------



## hugo-03 (15. März 2018)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Wirklich guter Test von Igor. -> Roter Teufel mit Ubergewicht: Powercolor RX Vega64 Red Devil im Test



besser finde ich das hier, hatte ich vorher noch nicht gelesen AMD Radeon RX Vega64 ohne Temperatur Limit mit interessanten Erkenntnissen


----------



## Gurdi (15. März 2018)

Ich würde gerne mal sehen wie sich ein gutes Costummodell im OC/UV schlägt. Aber irgendwie kriegt man da nie vernünftige Tests zu serviert.


----------



## Freiheraus (16. März 2018)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Wirklich guter Test von Igor. -> Roter Teufel mit Ubergewicht: Powercolor RX Vega64 Red Devil im Test



Interessant auch wie hart die RX Vega 56 z.B. in WQHD die GTX 1070 rassiert. Die RX Vega 56 Custom hält auch fein mit der GTX 1070 Ti Custom mit.

Gaming-Performance in WQHD (2560 x 1400 Pixel) - Roter Teufel mit Ubergewicht: Powercolor RX Vega64 Red Devil im Test


----------



## Frontline25 (18. März 2018)

Ich finde es gerade richtig interessant das momentan anscheinend wieder alle Vega's Lagernd sind 
Und vorallem im Preis so langsam auch wieder fallen...
Die Vega 56 pulse bei caseking war vor glaube ich 4 wochen noch bei 900€... dann vor ner woche runter auf 800€ und nun seit ein paar tagen auf 750€ ... also... um den Sommer rum im 500-400€ bereich oder am besten unter 400€? 

Naja.. Dennoch scheint die Aktuelle Gen dadurch uninteressant zu sein, wenn schon die Nächste Gen anklopft.


----------



## hugo-03 (18. März 2018)

Frontline25 schrieb:


> Naja.. Dennoch scheint die Aktuelle Gen dadurch uninteressant zu sein, wenn schon die Nächste Gen anklopft.



bei AMD klopft nichts an !?


----------



## Frontline25 (18. März 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> bei AMD klopft nichts an !?


Der Vega Refresh und bei Nvidia Turing. 
So wie ich es verstanden hab kann man sie im sommer oder bis anfang 2019 erwarten.
Würde selbst wenn es noch bis Winter hin ist, dafür warten bei den Aktuellen preisen.


----------



## hugo-03 (18. März 2018)

Frontline25 schrieb:


> Der Vega Refresh und bei Nvidia Turing.
> So wie ich es verstanden hab kann man sie im sommer oder bis anfang 2019 erwarten.
> Würde selbst wenn es noch bis Winter hin ist, dafür warten bei den Aktuellen preisen.



zu Vega
"Der Ausblick bei Vega geht im Laufe des Jahres jedoch mehr ins Profisegment. Die Instinct-Familie soll zum Ende des Jahres eine neue Maschine-Learning-Variante bekommen. Diese wird die erste Vega-GPU, die in 7 nm aufgelegt wird. Ob die Karten dabei jedoch über das Sampling hinaus verfügbar werden, konnte AMD heute noch nicht erklären, bleibt deshalb diplomatisch und bestätigt lediglich das Sampling. Die neuen Instinct-Lösungen sollen AMD den Weg in den Bereich Machine Learning ebnen, in dem Nvidia bisher der Platzhirsch ist."

AMD Tech Day: Vega-GPU in diesem Jahr noch in 7 nm, Navi folgt 2019 - ComputerBase

also eher keine gamerkarte und preislich wahrscheinlich über 1000€, so wie AMD Radeon Vega Frontier Edition ?


----------



## moonshot (18. März 2018)

Wenn 7nm 20% Leistung bringen ist das wie ne 1080ti und die kostet auch 1000€ zur Zeit, wäre dann ja ne Überlegung wert XD
Ich bin so froh nicht auf eine Custom gewartet zu haben bei diesen Preisen jetzt.


----------



## Zwock7420 (18. März 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Ich bin so froh nicht auf eine Custom gewartet zu haben bei diesen Preisen jetzt.



Das kannst du aber laut sagen!  Ich hab glücklicherweise zugeschlagen kurz nachdem die Preise das letzte mal gesunken sind, danach gings steil Berg auf.
Für meinen Wohnzimmer-Zweitrechner suche ich seitdem mehrmals die Woche den Gebrauchtmarkt durch, und da ist mir auch seit ein paar Tagen aufgefallen, dass es langsam wieder in die bezahlbare Richtung tendiert.

Wenn die Asics wirklich im April rauskommen und gut lieferbar sind, können wir hoffen, dass der Markt so richtig schön überschwemmt wird mit geilen gebraucht-Karten. Das wär der Hammer!


----------



## hugo-03 (19. März 2018)

AMD 18.3.3


----------



## Rallyesport (21. März 2018)

Mich kotzt Free Sync an, seit Anfang an immer Probleme mit gehabt. mal läuft es dann mal wieder nicht und ich bekomme es nicht mehr zum laufen. 
HAb die letzten Tage das olle Silent Hunter III mit Diversen Mods gespielt, da ist mir nichts aufgefallen, aber da fällt eh nix auf bei dem alten Spiel. 
Heute ABend hat mich nen Kumpel gefragt ob ich mal wieder Lust habe ne Runde Farming Simulator 17 mit ihm zu zocken und da ist mir aufgefallen dass, das Bild dauerhaft am flimmern war. 
Hab dann geschaut woran das liegen könnte. Naja zu guter letzt Windmill Demo angeschaltet und siehe da extremes Tearing und Geruckel. 
Free Sync wird mir aber als funtionierend angezeigt, die Grafikkarte schafft nur keine gleichbleibende Frames, die sind zwar im Mittel die eingestellten FPS aber die schwanken dauerhaft zwischen 30 und 70 oder was weiß ich hin und her, halt sehr schnell. 
Was habe ich nun schon gemacht, Treiber neu installiert, Treiber mit DDU deinstalliert im abgesicherten Modus und wieder neu installiert, DP Kabel in anderen Anschluss gesteckt, mit der Faust den Schreibtisch bearbeitet, Free Sync am Monitor aus und ein geschaltzet, Free Sync im Treiber aus und ein geschaltet. 
Das alles hat keine Besserung gebracht nur die eine Sache innere Befriedigung, nun ja das nutzt mir nur nichts, die Kacke soll funzen 
Wenn ich V Sync in der Windmill Demo an lasse sind die FPS Stabil, sobald ich V Sync aus schalte schwanken die FPS wie verrückt, achso aber das extreme geruckel ist auch bei eingeschaltetem V Sync.
Am besten sieht man es noch am roten durchlaufenden Balken, der Ruckelt sich was zurecht und ist trotz Free Sync an oben und unten ganz am Rand zerissen.


----------



## hugo-03 (21. März 2018)

bei mir ist der flacker Bug weg und der neue Treiber läuft tadellos bei mir, tearing hatte ich teilweise am Anfang Probleme mit, aber nicht in letzter zeit.
ich hatte auch Probleme mit V-sync, weil die Treiberoption an war, hast du da mal geguckt ?


----------



## Rallyesport (21. März 2018)

Hallo da der treibst neu installiert wurde ist V-Sync aus, ich glaube es hat auch nichts damit zu tun, die schwankenden FPS sind das Problem, ich weiß nur nicht Warum und woran das liegt.
Ich hatte das Problem schonmal und hab es irgendwie gelöst bekommen, weiß nur nicht mehr wie.


----------



## hugo-03 (21. März 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Hallo da der treibst neu installiert wurde ist V-Sync aus, ich glaube es hat auch nichts damit zu tun, die schwankenden FPS sind das Problem, ich weiß nur nicht Warum und woran das liegt.
> Ich hatte das Problem schonmal und hab es irgendwie gelöst bekommen, weiß nur nicht mehr wie.



bei mir war es im treiber nicht aus / in spielprofil an

muss man aufpassen wo was eingestellt ist


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (21. März 2018)

Gibt es eigentlich gute Nachrüstkühler für das VEGA 64 Referenzdesign? Mir sind in letzter Zeit einige bei Ebay aufgefallen, die sich langsam wieder einem akzeptableren Niveau nähern (wahrscheinlich irgendwelche Miningkarten).


----------



## hugo-03 (21. März 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich gute Nachrüstkühler für das VEGA 64 Referenzdesign? Mir sind in letzter Zeit einige bei Ebay aufgefallen, die sich langsam wieder einem akzeptableren Niveau nähern (wahrscheinlich irgendwelche Miningkarten).



außer wasser fällt mir da nichts ein


----------



## drstoecker (21. März 2018)

Ja das war mir auch schon aufgefallen. Würde für eine 56er Max 400€ geben. Ich hoffe es geht in nächster Zeit in diese Richtung. Mindfactory hatte vor kurzem noch ein paar Stück für 540€ rum das war mir aber zu teuer. Bis dahin geht’s munter mit der kleinen Vega 11.


----------



## ATIR290 (22. März 2018)

Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 56 Pulse im Test - ComputerBase

RX Vega Pulse Test !

und Powercolor brngt ebenso abgespeckte Version der Red Karte:
PowerColor Radeon RX Vega Red Dragon Series Graphics Cards Pictured


----------



## EyRaptor (22. März 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich gute Nachrüstkühler für das VEGA 64 Referenzdesign? Mir sind in letzter Zeit einige bei Ebay aufgefallen, die sich langsam wieder einem akzeptableren Niveau nähern (wahrscheinlich irgendwelche Miningkarten).



Der Morpheus 2 sollte passen. Da hab ich mal einen auf einer Vega Frontier montiert gesehen.


----------



## bath92 (22. März 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Der Morpheus 2 sollte passen. Da hab ich mal einen auf einer Vega Frontier montiert gesehen.



Radeon Vega Frontier Edition trifft auf Raijintek Morpheus II - Quad-Slot-Umbau


----------



## hugo-03 (22. März 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Der Morpheus 2 sollte passen. Da hab ich mal einen auf einer Vega Frontier montiert gesehen.



wie sind so die Temperaturen ?


----------



## moonshot (22. März 2018)

In aller Regel ziemlich gut, allerdings macht der Hotspot etwas Probleme, da der Kühler leicht konvex ist. VRMs sind auch ein bisschen schlechter, das ist aber kein Problem wenn du nicht sinnbefreit Strom durch jagen willst. Insgesamt lohnt sich das schon.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (22. März 2018)

bath92 schrieb:


> Radeon Vega Frontier Edition trifft auf Raijintek Morpheus II - Quad-Slot-Umbau



Autsch, ist das groß. Ich habe nur ein mATX Gehäuse.....


----------



## Freiheraus (22. März 2018)

Apropos Vega FE,  der 18.3.1 ist endlich verfügbar per Treiberoption


----------



## spukisputnik (22. März 2018)

18.3.3 oder?

Hat jemand diesen schon getestet?

Grüße


----------



## MfDoom (22. März 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Autsch, ist das groß. Ich habe nur ein mATX Gehäuse.....



Das ist in dem Fall natürlich ein Nachteil. Aber Vega Nanos sind noch nicht aus der Welt, da kommt bestimmt noch was


----------



## moonshot (22. März 2018)

Wie wäre ein Eiswolf? Kostet halt 100€ mehr ist aber noch leiser und noch kühler.


----------



## EyRaptor (22. März 2018)

Hallo @DasBorgkollektiv,

ich hab dir da mal ein Bild gemacht, wie der Morpheus in meinem mATX Gehäuse (Corsair Obsidian 350D) aussieht.
Der Airflow ist nicht optimal, aber die Kühlleistung ist unter Luftkühlern immernoch unangefochten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann es eigentlich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Freiheraus (22. März 2018)

spukisputnik schrieb:


> 18.3.3 oder?



Ist tatsächlich nur der 18.3.1, bei der FE (Adrenalin "Pro") ist alles etwas verzögert. Naja, ich habe momentan eh kaum Games und Zeit zum Zocken.


----------



## Rallyesport (22. März 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Hallo @DasBorgkollektiv,
> 
> ich hab dir da mal ein Bild gemacht, wie der Morpheus in meinem mATX Gehäuse (Corsair Obsidian 350D) aussieht.
> Der Airflow ist nicht optimal, aber die Kühlleistung ist unter Luftkühlern immernoch unangefochten.
> ...



Hey ich hab auch schon damit geliebäugelt aber dein Bild lässt mich von dem Kühler Abstand halten, das ungesunde verbiegen der Karte gefällt mir nicht, aber ja ich weiß dass, das viele KArten mit potentem Luftkühler haben. 

@ Moonshot, der Eiswolf ist zwar auch sehr cool, aber ich denke mir dann immer fürs gleiche Geld hätte ich mir dann direkt sollen die Vega Liquit kaufen sollen und hab dann nix verbasteltes.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (22. März 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Hallo @DasBorgkollektiv,
> 
> ich hab dir da mal ein Bild gemacht, wie der Morpheus in meinem mATX Gehäuse (Corsair Obsidian 350D) aussieht.
> Der Airflow ist nicht optimal, aber die Kühlleistung ist unter Luftkühlern immernoch unangefochten.
> ...



Ich verwende ein Fractal Design Define Mini C mit Sichtfenster. Am untersten Slot beginnt schon die Netzteil-Kammer. Meine Befürchtung ist daher, dass im Falle des Morpheus dort kaum noch Luft zirkulieren kann. Das lässt sich aber vielleicht noch kompensieren, indem ich im Gehäuse den unteren Einbauplatz für einen 120mm-Lüfter nutze. Dann müsste aber meine HDD weichen.

Leider habe ich keine Erfahrung und auch keine Ahnung von Wasserkühlern. Gibt es dort irgendwas empfehlenswertes? Dann habe ich vielleicht mal ein neues Bastel-Projekt. Voraussetzung ist leider, dass man mal an eine VEGA 64 zu vernünftigen Preisen herankommt. Und auf Ebay habe ich die Befürchtung, dass dort sehr viele Miningkarten unterwegs sind.

Noch blöder ist die Geschichte, dass ich mir eigentlich einen neuen Monitor kaufen möchte, da mein Acer-Monitor aus der Reparatur anscheinend kaputter herausgekommen ist als ich ihn vorher in Erinnerung hatte. Jetzt zieren ihn 3 permanent helle Punkte (ich nehme mal Pixelfehler an, sieht man nur bei hellem Bildschirminhalt) und am oberen Rand sind auf einer kleinen Fläche ein paar feine Kratzer.
Nun stehe ich vor der Entscheidung, ob ich seeeehr viel Geld für einen Monitor mit G-Sync ausgebe (da ich eine GTX 1080 habe) oder etwas weniger für einen Freesync-Monitor. Das Ziel sind UWQHD mit mindestens 100 Hz und IPS oder VA-Panel.
Die Entscheidung liegt dort zwischen 
Acer Predator X34P, 34" (UM.CX0EE.P01) (G-Sync)
Samsung C34F791 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Freesync)

Die günstigere Vernunftsentscheidung wäre wieder WQHD, dann aber mit mehr als 27" (da dachte ich an den: AOC Agon AG322QCX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland)

Voraussetzung für ein VEGA 64 Projekt samt Freesync ist aber auf jeden Fall, dass ich meine GTX 1080 zu einen guten Preis verkauft kriege.
Ich möchte mich einfach nicht an Nvidia und deren Firmenpolitik binden.

Ist denn bereits irgendwas konkretes über einen VEGA-Nachfolger bekannt oder sind das alles nur Leaks?


----------



## EyRaptor (22. März 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Hey ich hab auch schon damit geliebäugelt aber dein Bild lässt mich von dem Kühler Abstand halten, das ungesunde verbiegen der Karte gefällt mir nicht, aber ja ich weiß dass, das viele KArten mit potentem Luftkühler haben.



Wenn einem dabei unwohl ist, dann gibt es auch dafür einen sehr einfachen fix.
Mit einem durchsichtigen Nylon Bindfaden (oder ähnliches) an der äußeren Ecke der GPU, lässt sich die Karte oben im Gehäuse "aufhängen".
So kann man einfach und effektiv den GPU-sag verhindern.

@DasBorgkollektiv

ok, generell eine schwierige Situation. 
Die Netzteilabdeckung von deinem Gehäuse würde die Luftzirkulation einer Karte mit Morpheus garantiert stark beeinträchtigen.

Nvidia´s Firmenpolitik geht mir schon länger auf den Keks, allerdings haben sie aktuell mit dem GPP echt den Vogel abgeschossen.
Letztes Jahr hab ich mir dann doch trotz Freesync Monitor und NV Politik eine 1080ti geholt, weil ich die Leistung wollte...
Würde ich jetzt vor einer GPU-kaufentscheidung stehen, dann würde meine Wahl bestimmt nicht Nvidia treffen.

Zum Vega Nachfolger Navi ist meines wissen kaum etwas handfestes bekannt.


----------



## Rallyesport (22. März 2018)

EyRaptor, ich hab dafür Kabelbinder  Hab ja kein Fesnter wo man in den PC reinschauen kann  
So mach ich das bei meiner R9 290 Vapor X im 2. Rechner/ Mädel seiner. 
Aber ich bin halt froh das meine Vega das nicht braucht.
So danke auch an die die mir bei der freesync Kacke geholfen haben Problem besteht leider immer noch. 
Die Grafikkarte taktet bei der Windmill Demo hoch hat aber nur zwischen 0 und 1% Auslastung, dadurch fällt das Bild immer aus der Freesync Reichweite und ich hab ein zerissenes Bild, die Frage ist aber warum ist das so.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (22. März 2018)

Hmm, stand 23:23 Uhr wird eine VEGA 64 für ca. 770€ im Preisvergleich angezeigt:
Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 64 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Dort können gerne die Preise auch bleiben.


Also meine schwere GTX 1080 (Palit Gamerock Premium) hängt auch ziemlich durch, befestigt oder abgestützt habe ich diese aber nicht.


----------



## Rallyesport (22. März 2018)

Für den Preis würde ich die nicht kaufen, ich fand meine 550€ schon grenzwertig, meinem Kumpel hatte ich eine für 499€ geschossen. Gut das ist schon wieder paar Monate her, aber die Preise werden auch wieder da ankommen.

Und die 1080 würd ich auch mit KAbelbinder hoch binden, das kann ja nicht gesund sein


----------



## drstoecker (22. März 2018)

Ich glaube so langsam entspannt sich die Lage etwas. Hab mal die Preise auf eBay studiert, ich denke und hoffe bis zum Sommer haben wir wieder eine vernünftige Marktsituation.
meine 1080ti hab ich schonmal abgestoßen.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (22. März 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Für den Preis würde ich die nicht kaufen, ich fand meine 550€ schon grenzwertig, meinem Kumpel hatte ich eine für 499€ geschossen. Gut das ist schon wieder paar Monate her, aber die Preise werden auch wieder da ankommen.



Meine 1080 hat mich im letzten Sommer 599€ gekostet. Kurz davor hatte ich im Ethereum-Hype meine RX480 noch verkauft bekommen. Zwar noch nicht mit den übertriebenen Preisen, wie sie später folgten, aber ich habe mit der ein bisschen Gewinn gemacht. Seitdem habe ich kein Freesync auf meinem derzeitigem Acer-Monitor nutzen können.



Rallyesport schrieb:


> Und die 1080 würd ich auch mit KAbelbinder hoch binden, das kann ja nicht gesund sein



Sind denn irgendwelche Fälle bekannt, dass GPUs aus PCI-Slots herausgebrochen sind? Vor allem die Zotac GTX 1080 AMP ist doch prädestiniert dafür.


Wie viel würdet ihr denn heute für eine gebrauchte Vega ausgeben?

Ich bin auch am überlegen, dass ich das Vega Projekt auf unbestimmt verschiebe und stattdessen eine kleine Bastelarbeit mache. Ich brauche schließlich neuen SSD-Speicher, damit ich meine Festplatte verabschieden kann. Das wäre immerhin viel günstiger, als GPU und Monitor zu kaufen. Als Student hat man leider nicht so viel Geld. Dann müsste ich aber erstmal weiterhin auf tote Pixel gucken........


----------



## Rallyesport (23. März 2018)

Ich kenne keinen Fall, aber ich bin halt kein Fan davon wenn irgendetwas mechanisch stark beansprucht wird an Stellen die eigentlich nicht dafür gedacht sind  
Für ne gebrauchte würde ich Maximal 450€ ausgeben, einfach weil ich es nicht einsehe so viel Geld für etwas zu bezahlen was eigentlich weniger Wert ist. 
Die momentane Situation ist total unnormal, ich hatte für meine R9 290 350€ bezahlt, neu! Das sind Preise die okay sind und nicht 700€ für ne Graka...


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (23. März 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> ich hatte für meine R9 290 350€ bezahlt, neu!



Das waren noch Zeiten. Das waren doch noch die Zeiten, wo AMD das letzte Mal mit der 290X im Uber-Mode die schnellste GPU im PCGH-Index hatte.


----------



## Rallyesport (23. März 2018)

Ist ne gute Graka meine R9 290, wird nur noch für Die Sims IV missbraucht 

Wenn meine Holde und ich am zocken sind ziehen wir gemeinsam manchmal an die 900W aus der Dose


----------



## Freiheraus (23. März 2018)

Vega auf GTX 1080 Ti-Level in einem weiteren Titel^^

Ni no Kuni II Revenant Kingdom тест GPU/CPU  | RPG/Ролевые | Тест GPU


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (23. März 2018)

Auch wenn AMD in solchen solchen auch nicht ganz unschuldig ist, passt diese Nachricht in Zeiten eines GPP:
Nvidia Geforce MX 150 - GPU in manchen Geraten heimlich langsamer





Freiheraus schrieb:


> Vega auf GTX 1080 Ti-Level in einem weiteren Titel^^
> 
> Ni no Kuni II Revenant Kingdom тест GPU/CPU | RPG/Ролевые | Тест GPU



Ich spreche kein russisch.....
Und bei einer russischen Webseite möchte ich nicht unbedingt den Skriptblocker deaktivieren, um die Sprache zu ändern.


----------



## Zwock7420 (23. März 2018)

Und die nächste nV Fail-News:

Nvidia Titan V: Die leistungsstärkste GPU der Welt… verrechnet sich - WinFuture.de

Wenn das so weitergeht, dürfen wir uns TROTZ des ETH Kurseinbruchs und der schlechten BTC News (die halt vllt. auch andere Währungen betreffen könnte) weiterhin Sorgen um die Verfügbarkeit der Vega GPUs machen


----------



## ATIR290 (23. März 2018)

Vega ist halt seiner Zeit voraus, War bei AMD schon fast immer so!


----------



## Freiheraus (23. März 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Ich spreche kein russisch.....
> Und bei einer russischen Webseite möchte ich nicht unbedingt den Skriptblocker deaktivieren, um die Sprache zu ändern.



Bilder/Balken sagen in dem Fall ohnehin mehr als tausend Worte^^


----------



## spukisputnik (24. März 2018)

Warum ist das eigentlich immer so wichtig?

Das der Balken länger wie der von der Konkurrenz ist, ja es gibt 2 Punkte bzw. einen bei dem Vega schlechter da steht wie die Grünen.
Die Effizienz und eben die daraus resultierende Gaming Performance.
Aber auf der Haben Seite (Vorsicht das ist meine Meinung), Free Sync, HBM2, ein Super Treiber mit tollen Features wie z.b das Overlay, grandiose Mining Performance, DX12 Performance  usw.
Und dann habe ich noch eine Super Leistung in meinen Anwendungsgebiet = WQHD/FreeSync 40 - 75Hz/Gaming.
Da gibt es doch genügend mit dem man punkten kann, und gut eine TI ist halt mal 20-30% Schneller "Who cares"
Manch einer möchte wohl in Zukunft die Mehrleistung für kommende Spiele nutzen, aber ehrlich gesagt wer von uns nutzt eine GPU länger wie 2 Jahre?
Das wäre mir viel zu langweilig und viele hier wechseln die Hardware sicher in noch kürzeren abständen.
Also freut euch an euren Vegas und staunt über den Monetären Zuwachs, meine 64er habe ich für 516€ geschossen.

Grüße


----------



## Rallyesport (25. März 2018)

Huhu,
ich z.B ich nutze meine Grafikkarten eig immer vier Jahre, bin aber Leidensfähig was die FPS angeht^^ hab aber ja jetzt auch seit nem halben Jahr nen Free Sync Monitor hehe


----------



## yummycandy (25. März 2018)

Huhu,

sagt mal, spielt einer von euch Eco? Mich würde interessieren, wie gut das derzeit bei euch läuft.


----------



## chaotium (25. März 2018)

Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Und die nächste nV Fail-News:
> Nvidia Titan V: Die leistungsstärkste GPU der Welt… verrechnet sich - WinFuture.de



Wenn man irgendwelche wichtigen Berechnungen macht, nimmt man Quadro Karten. Die Anwender sind halt meistens das Problem.




Freiheraus schrieb:


> Vega auf GTX 1080 Ti-Level in einem weiteren Titel^^
> Ni no Kuni II Revenant Kingdom тест GPU/CPU  | RPG/Ролевые | Тест GPU



Das wie vielte Spiel ist das nun 5?6?
Das dürfte wohl ne Ausnahme bleiben. Schade ich wünsche AMD mal einen Erfolg bei den GPUs.
Aber vielleicht zieht Intel an NV ran.


----------



## openSUSE (25. März 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Wenn man irgendwelche wichtigen Berechnungen macht, nimmt man Quadro Karten.


Echt jetzt!?


----------



## spukisputnik (25. März 2018)

Eco ?? Du meinst wahrscheinlich Echo.
Das läuft hier auf meiner RX Vega 64 super, allerdings ist das Spiel für mich echt langweilig.
Ich habe das aus Verzweiflung gekauft da irgendwie Flaute ist was gute Games angeht.
Allerdings könnte ich mir vorstellen das Genre Fans von Stealth Spielen damit Glücklich werden.

Grüße


----------



## spukisputnik (25. März 2018)

Ups da hätte ich wohl googeln sollen.

Es gibt wohl eco für den PC   ECO -     Strange Loop Games.

Sry, na ja die paar Zeilen machen den Thread auch nicht fetter.


----------



## EyRaptor (25. März 2018)

Da ist wohl wirklich ECO gemeint  ECO - Eco Report # 3 New Vehicle List –     Strange Loop Games
Das werde ich auch mal auch mal spielen, denke ich.

Edit: Mist, 1min zu langsam


----------



## chaotium (25. März 2018)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Echt jetzt!?



Ich bezog mich jetzt auf den Verlinkten Artikel. Besser gesagt nimmt man dafür die richtigen Karten die dafür ausgelegt sind.


----------



## openSUSE (25. März 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich jetzt auf den Verlinkten Artikel. Besser gesagt nimmt man dafür die richtigen Karten die dafür ausgelegt sind.



Was jetzt? Sorry, aber du machst es ja nur noch schlimmer.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (25. März 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich jetzt auf den Verlinkten Artikel. Besser gesagt nimmt man dafür die richtigen Karten die dafür ausgelegt sind.



Und was sind deiner Meinung nach die "richtigen" Karten?  GV100 = GV100 = Titan V = Tesla V100 

PNY Tesla V100 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
NVIDIA Titan V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (25. März 2018)

Ich bin bei meiner Suche nach einem neuen Monitor über das Freesync-Flimmern gestolpert, welches ich auch selber bereits erlebt habe, als ich noch eine R9 390X und RX 480 in Verwendung hatte. Ich dachte, dass dies mittlerweile mal gefixt wurde. Liegt dieses denn an der GPU, wodurch erst ein evtl. VEGA-Nachfolger Besserung bringen würde, ist es ein Treiberproblem oder liegt der Fehler an den Monitoren selbst, wodurch auch hier erst andere Modelle Besserung bringen?


----------



## hugo-03 (25. März 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Ich bin bei meiner Suche nach einem neuen Monitor über das Freesync-Flimmern gestolpert, welches ich auch selber bereits erlebt habe, als ich noch eine R9 390X und RX 480 in Verwendung hatte. Ich dachte, dass dies mittlerweile mal gefixt wurde. Liegt dieses denn an der GPU, wodurch erst ein evtl. VEGA-Nachfolger Besserung bringen würde, ist es ein Treiberproblem oder liegt der Fehler an den Monitoren selbst, wodurch auch hier erst andere Modelle Besserung bringen?



mit aktuellen treiber nicht mehr gehabt


----------



## MfDoom (25. März 2018)

Elex läuft in 4k echt top. FPS liegen um die 70, läuft Buttterweich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chaotium (26. März 2018)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Und was sind deiner Meinung nach die "richtigen" Karten?  GV100 = GV100 = Titan V = Tesla V100
> 
> PNY Tesla V100 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> NVIDIA Titan V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Oder die Profi Karten von AMD


----------



## Mango2Go (26. März 2018)

Jo, aber ich glaube eine Vega Frontier Edition und eine WX 9100 schenken sich nix. Die WX hat ja den selben Chip mit weniger Takt, aber beide haben den Pro-Treiber. Die WX 9100 lohnt sich nur wenn man ECC braucht. Bei der wahl zwischen einer WX 7100 und der Frontier wirds dann wieder interessant weil die 7100 billiger ist, aber eventuell langsamer sein könnte. Dafür hat die 7100 auch ECC.


----------



## EyRaptor (26. März 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Ich bin bei meiner Suche nach einem neuen Monitor über das Freesync-Flimmern gestolpert, welches ich auch selber bereits erlebt habe, als ich noch eine R9 390X und RX 480 in Verwendung hatte. Ich dachte, dass dies mittlerweile mal gefixt wurde. Liegt dieses denn an der GPU, wodurch erst ein evtl. VEGA-Nachfolger Besserung bringen würde, ist es ein Treiberproblem oder liegt der Fehler an den Monitoren selbst, wodurch auch hier erst andere Modelle Besserung bringen?



Ich finde das seltsam. Während meiner gesamten Zeit mit einer r9 390x und einer r9 Nano +Freesync Monitor, ist mir das Freesync-Flimmern kein einziges mal begegnet.
Könnte doch durchaus auch abhängig vom Monitor sein?


----------



## Mango2Go (26. März 2018)

Yep, ich hatte das auch noch nie^^ Und die 4 Leute die auch nen IIyama Gold Phoenix haben die ich kenne auch nicht. Daher denke ich das genau das der Fall ist.


----------



## hugo-03 (26. März 2018)

ich habe mal in World of Warships VSR angemacht und so 4k macht dann doch einiges mehr aus


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (26. März 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ich finde das seltsam. Während meiner gesamten Zeit mit einer r9 390x und einer r9 Nano +Freesync Monitor, ist mir das Freesync-Flimmern kein einziges mal begegnet.
> Könnte doch durchaus auch abhängig vom Monitor sein?



Das witzige war damals, dass das Flimmern zum größten Teil beseitigt war, wenn ich den Monitor von 144 Hz auf 120 Hz heruntergestellt habe. Damit war der Desktop und der größte Teil der Spiele davon befreit. Allerdings gab es dennoch einige Kandidaten, die dennoch anfällig für's Flimmern waren, u.a. Civ 5, aber es war deutlich weniger ausgeprägt.


----------



## Freiheraus (26. März 2018)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Elex läuft in 4k echt top. FPS liegen um die 70, läuft Buttterweich



Als ich Elex durchgespielt habe, hatte ich eine RX 570 im Rechner. Bekomme fast wieder Lust Elex mit der Vega erneut zu zocken, ich hatte eh das Gefühl, dass ich vieles nicht gesehen habe.


----------



## Mango2Go (26. März 2018)

Ich zock das sicher nochmal^^ Auf der Fury lief es in 4K auf alles Ultra nicht^^


----------



## MfDoom (26. März 2018)

Mit wirklich alle Reglern nach rechts liegen die FPS eher bei 35-45, viel muss man allerdings nicht runterregeln. 
Macht optisch auch auch keinen Unterschied.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drstoecker (26. März 2018)

AMD Radeon Adrenalin: Treiber 18.3.4 fur Far Cry 5 und Miner verfugbar

ab ab morgen darf ich auch wieder selber ran!


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (26. März 2018)

Was mich nach ersten gesehen Benchmarks von Far Cry 5 freut, ist, dass die VEGAs vor ihren Nvidia-Pendants stehen (auch wenn ich eine 1080 nutze).


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (27. März 2018)

Ein VEGA 64 Custom-Design ist mittlerweile für unter 800€ zu haben:
Gigabyte Radeon RX Vega 64 Gaming OC 8G Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Gurdi (27. März 2018)

Ja die Preise fallen langsam, auch die 580/570er werden billiger.
Scheint sich alles ein wenig einzupendeln im Moment.


----------



## Mango2Go (27. März 2018)

Jo, kommt/kam nicht dieser neue ASIC Miner der GPU Minig so schlecht dastehen lässt? Vielleicht liegt das daran.


----------



## hugo-03 (27. März 2018)

ETHEREUM ist um ca 50% gefallen in vier wochen


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (28. März 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> ETHEREUM ist um ca 50% gefallen in vier wochen



Ethereum steht Stand 00:37 Uhr auf knapp 460 Dollar.
Ethereum-Dollar | ETH/USD | Wechselkurs | aktueller Kurs | finanzen.net


----------



## drstoecker (28. März 2018)

So seit gestern bin ich auch wieder mit Vega 64 unterwegs. Die ti machte keinen Spaß mehr und musste das Weite suchen. Vega macht mir generell mehr Spaß , auch wenn es etwas weniger Leistung ist im Vergleich. Hatte die vorgestern morgen bei Amazon whd für 592€ geschossen und musste zuschlagen. Ebenfalls bei eBay noch eine rx480 gtr Black für 218€ . Wie ich schon vor einigen Tagen beobachten konnte sind die überpreise für  Polaris und Vega langsam vorbei und es geht wieder in die richtige Richtung. Wollte eigtl eine 56er gebraucht kaufen aber bis wir wieder bei rund 400€ sind kann es noch etwas dauern.
in Kombi mit meinem 2400g macht vega eine super figur, spiele eh nur bf1 4k niedrige Details.


----------



## Gurdi (28. März 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> So seit gestern bin ich auch wieder mit Vega 64 unterwegs. Die ti machte keinen Spaß mehr und musste das Weite suchen. Vega macht mir generell mehr Spaß , auch wenn es etwas weniger Leistung ist im Vergleich. Hatte die vorgestern morgen bei Amazon whd für 592€ geschossen und musste zuschlagen. Ebenfalls bei eBay noch eine rx480 gtr Black für 218€ . Wie ich schon vor einigen Tagen beobachten konnte sind die überpreise für  Polaris und Vega langsam vorbei und es geht wieder in die richtige Richtung. Wollte eigtl eine 56er gebraucht kaufen aber bis wir wieder bei rund 400€ sind kann es noch etwas dauern.
> in Kombi mit meinem 2400g macht vega eine super figur, spiele eh nur bf1 4k niedrige Details.



Du bist irgendwie ein witziger Kautz, im positiven Sinne


----------



## hugo-03 (28. März 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> So seit gestern bin ich auch wieder mit Vega 64 unterwegs. Die ti machte keinen Spaß mehr und musste das Weite suchen. Vega macht mir generell mehr Spaß , auch wenn es etwas weniger Leistung ist im Vergleich. Hatte die vorgestern morgen bei Amazon whd für 592€ geschossen und musste zuschlagen. Ebenfalls bei eBay noch eine rx480 gtr Black für 218€ . Wie ich schon vor einigen Tagen beobachten konnte sind die überpreise für  Polaris und Vega langsam vorbei und es geht wieder in die richtige Richtung. Wollte eigtl eine 56er gebraucht kaufen aber bis wir wieder bei rund 400€ sind kann es noch etwas dauern.
> in Kombi mit meinem 2400g macht vega eine super figur, spiele eh nur bf1 4k niedrige Details.



was hast dir den nicht an 1080ti gefallen ?


----------



## Mango2Go (28. März 2018)

Vielleicht hat er nen Freesync Screen. Mir ist Adaptive Sync und FPS im Sync-Bereich auch angenehmer^^


----------



## drstoecker (28. März 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> was hast dir den nicht an 1080ti gefallen ?


Verschiedene Sachen, zb das die Karte zwar Leistung hat aber auf kosten von Verbrauch und wärmeentwicklung.


Mango2Go schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er nen Freesync Screen. Mir ist Adaptive Sync und FPS im Sync-Bereich auch angenehmer^^


Genau das war auch ein Punkt.


----------



## Rallyesport (28. März 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Verschiedene Sachen, zb das die Karte zwar Leistung hat aber auf kosten von Verbrauch und wärmeentwicklung.
> 
> Genau das war auch ein Punkt.



Das kennen wir doch irgendwo her


----------



## JoM79 (28. März 2018)

Und macht irgendwie keinen Sinn, wenn man sich dafür ne Vega 64 holt.
Verbrauch und Wärmeentwicklung sind geblieben, nur die Leistung ist runter gegangen.


----------



## Mango2Go (28. März 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und macht irgendwie keinen Sinn, wenn man sich dafür ne Vega 64 holt.
> Verbrauch und Wärmeentwicklung sind geblieben, nur die Leistung ist runter gegangen.



Jo, aber Freesync ist wieder verfügbar, das scheint ihm wichtiger zu sein. Das Verbrauch/Wärmeargument seh ich auch nicht ganz.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (28. März 2018)

Wenn man an eine VEGA 64 Liquid hernakommt, kann man diese dann einfach in den PC stecken oder muss man dann noch extra Kühflüsigkeit nachfüllen?


----------



## Mango2Go (28. März 2018)

Einfach reinpacken, ist ne AIO Wasserkühlung drauf. Muss man nicht warten.


----------



## EyRaptor (28. März 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Wenn man an eine VEGA 64 Liquid hernakommt, kann man diese dann einfach in den PC stecken oder muss man dann noch extra Kühflüsigkeit nachfüllen?



Kannst einfach einbauen.
Das Problem mit dem Verlust der Kühlflüssigkeit durch Permeation – Wikipedia , entsteht erst nach längerer Zeit.
Je nach Bauart des CLCs können Jahre vergehen bis sich der Flüssigkeitsverlust bemerkbar macht. 
Vega Liquid hat z.B. einen recht großen Tank und gute Schläuche YouTube um die Karte lange Wartungsfrei zu halten.


----------



## drstoecker (28. März 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und macht irgendwie keinen Sinn, wenn man sich dafür ne Vega 64 holt.
> Verbrauch und Wärmeentwicklung sind geblieben, nur die Leistung ist runter gegangen.


Ja da hast du recht aber für meine Bedürfnisse macht das Vega Referenz Modell für mich einen besseren Job was die wärmeabfuhr angeht als die ti Gaming x. Gerade im Node 304 wo die ti eh nicht rein passte. Auch der Treiber gefällt mir um Längen besser als der von NVIDIA. Sorry aber da hängt NVIDIA Meilen hinterher .


----------



## JoM79 (28. März 2018)

Ok, im Node ist ne DHE besser aufgehoben und du hast ja eh nur Platz für 2 Slot Designs.
Hmm, würde da nicht ne LCE reinpassen?


----------



## Gurdi (28. März 2018)

Mal ein Zwischenstand wieder mit neuem Treiber. Keine großen Sprünge aber konsequente Verbesserungen sind erkennbar.
Takt liegt bei rund 1,5Ghz und HBM 995.


----------



## ATIR290 (28. März 2018)

@drstoecker

Welche Vega hast Dir nun erneut geholt, die RX64 aber welches Modell...
Bin selbst mit RX 64 Referenz Unterwegs mit 1475 bis 1520 Mhz im Schnitt.


----------



## moonshot (28. März 2018)

3 Wochen noch Gurdi, dann bin ich dir auf den Fersen. Ich hab halt mit meinem 3570 10%-20% weniger Punkte bei gleichen GPU Takt, schon traurig....

Bin auch auf was interessantes zum HBCC gestoßen AMDs HBCC-Feature kann (in der richtigen Situation) bis zu 70% Mehrperformance bringen | 3DCenter.org


----------



## drstoecker (28. März 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ok, im Node ist ne DHE besser aufgehoben und du hast ja eh nur Platz für 2 Slot Designs.
> Hmm, würde da nicht ne LCE reinpassen?


Könnte passen, bin am überlegen evtl. wieder eine wakü zu bauen mal sehen aktuell reicht mir das so. 


ATIR290 schrieb:


> qdrstoecker
> 
> Welche Vega hast Dir nun erneut geholt, die RX64 aber welches Modell...
> Bin selbst mit RX 64 Referenz Unterwegs mit 1475 bis 1520 Mhz im Schnitt.


Wieder das Modell was ich am Releasetag gekauft habe eine XFX Referenz.


----------



## Mango2Go (28. März 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Könnte passen, bin am überlegen evtl. wieder eine wakü zu bauen mal sehen aktuell reicht mir das so.
> 
> Wieder das Modell was ich am Releasetag gekauft habe eine XFX Referenz.



Bau doch nen Eiswolf drauf, das ist recht easy. (Vorausgesetzt dir isses das Geld wert, der ist schon nicht billig)


----------



## MfDoom (28. März 2018)

ab der zweiten Karte rentiert er sich


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (28. März 2018)

Es scheinen wieder größere GPU Mengen in den Handel zu kommen. 
Laut diesem, der die Red Devil am günstigsten anbietet, sind 27 Stück auf Lager:
sveastore | Hardware | Software | u.v.m. | by sveatech e.K.

Da ich mir endlich einen neuen Monitor bestellt habe (Samsung C34F791),  mit Freesync, können die Preise nicht schnell genug fallen.


----------



## Gurdi (28. März 2018)

Mango2Go schrieb:


> Bau doch nen Eiswolf drauf, das ist recht easy. (Vorausgesetzt dir isses das Geld wert, der ist schon nicht billig)



Hab ich schon zig mal mit liebäugelt, ist mir aber einfach zu teuer aktuell.
Meine Karte surrt auch mit dem Referenzlüfter wie ne Eins und entlang dem Sweetspot bleibt die dabei auch noch Kühl und verhältnismäßig "leise"


----------



## MfDoom (28. März 2018)

Dem Aussehen nach ist das ein Kühler der sein Geld wert ist. Radifläche erweiterbar und sogar Schnellkupplungen dabei. Die Krux wird das Geräusch der Pumpe sein, ansonsten ist der bestimmt so gut wie eine Custom Wasserkühlung


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (28. März 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hab ich schon zig mal mit liebäugelt, ist mir aber einfach zu teuer aktuell.
> Meine Karte surrt auch mit dem Referenzlüfter wie ne Eins und entlang dem Sweetspot bleibt die dabei auch noch Kühl und verhältnismäßig "leise"



Sind die Wasserkühler, sei es der Eiswolf oder die Liquid Version, überhaupt in der Lage, die Geräuschkulisse großartig zu verbessern und wie schlagen sich diese im Vergleich zu den luftgekühlten Custom-Designs?


----------



## Gurdi (28. März 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Sind die Wasserkühler, sei es der Eiswolf oder die Liquid Version, überhaupt in der Lage, die Geräuschkulisse großartig zu verbessern und wie schlagen sich diese im Vergleich zu den luftgekühlten Custom-Designs?



Ja die sind schon deutlich leiser als die Referenz. Der Vorteil gegenüber einer guten Costum dürfte sich aber in Grenzen halten denke ich.


----------



## Mango2Go (28. März 2018)

Also man merkts schon, ich hab zwar keine Eiswolf, aber eine Vega Frontier Liquid. Und die ist echt angenehm eigentlich. Wobei, er Refkühler ist halt schon echt extrem räudig xD Da ist alles ne Verbesserung. Ich denke die Eiswolf wird etwas weniger bringen als die normale LC. Der Wasserkühler hat schon Power. Könnte man bei der Eiswolf aber vermutlich durch nen 240mm Radiator ausgleichen. Das ding hat ja glaube ich diese Wechsel-Verschlüsse an den Schläuchen.

*Edit* Korrigiere, gibts schon mit 240mm, der wird die AIO von AMD wohl schlagen.


----------



## panthex (29. März 2018)

Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind, weiß jemand warum die Blöcke bei EK so drastisch im Preis gestiegen sind? 
Die kosten mittlerweile 150$, die mit RGB Beleuchtung sogar über 200$. Ich hab meinen noch für 100$ gekauft, also jetzt 50% Preisanstieg.
Fangen die Miner an, ihre Karten wasserzukühlen? 

EDIT: Rätsels Lösung selber gefunden, der Dollar ist extrem abgeschmiert!


----------



## dbekan96 (29. März 2018)

Wieso sollte der Preis innerhalb einer Währung steigen, wenn der Wechselkurs ungünstiger wird? In den USA ist das preisgefüge ja gleich. Nur wir können günstig einkaufen.


----------



## Zwock7420 (29. März 2018)

panthex schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind, weiß jemand warum die Blöcke bei EK so drastisch im Preis gestiegen sind?
> Die kosten mittlerweile 150$, die mit RGB Beleuchtung sogar über 200$. Ich hab meinen noch für 100$ gekauft, also jetzt 50% Preisanstieg.
> Fangen die Miner an, ihre Karten wasserzukühlen?
> 
> EDIT: Rätsels Lösung selber gefunden, der Dollar ist extrem abgeschmiert!



Dollar? Kommt EK nicht aus Europa?

Ich kann dir als Alternative die Blöcke der deutschen Hersteller wärmstens ans Herz legen.
Habe sowohl den Heatkiller in Acryl NI, als auch den Kryographics in Acryl NI hier. Beide TOP verarbeitet, Totschick, fühlen sich echt wertig an, und wiegen beide weniger als der EK, was die Karte nicht ganz so durchhängen lässt.
Der AC ist ab Werk beleuchtet, in Rot (war meiner zumindest) beim WC muß man nen LED stripe dazukaufen, dessen Stecker bei mir nicht gepasst hat (sofern es kein RGB ist). Ich verwende dennoch aktuell den Watercool, da er mir vom Design einfach mega gut gefällt. Den Kunststoffstecker habe ich ausgeclipst, mit Iso-band die Kontakte isoliert und mit ner kleinen Zange etwas zusammengebogen, damit sie auf den Pins gut halten.

Aber was schreib ich denn hier? Du hast doch schon längst nen EK Block 

Dann halt nen schönen Gruß aus Bielefeld an die Nordsee!


----------



## panthex (29. März 2018)

dbekan96 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte der Preis innerhalb einer Währung steigen, wenn der Wechselkurs ungünstiger wird? In den USA ist das preisgefüge ja gleich. Nur wir können günstig einkaufen.



Der Preis ist in Euro aber stabil geblieben, da EKWB in Slowenien sitzt und daher natürlich in Euro anbietet. 
Standardmäßig ist der Preis auf der HP aber erstmal in Dollar.
Bei gleichem Euro-Preis und schlechterem Wechselkurs ist der Preis in Dollar natürlich gestiegen.



Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Dollar? Kommt EK nicht aus Europa?
> Aber was schreib ich denn hier? Du hast doch schon längst nen EK Block
> Dann halt nen schönen Gruß aus Bielefeld an die Nordsee!



Mittlerweile nicht mehr, hab meine Vega mit Block zur Mining-Hochzeit mit gut 400-450€ Gewinn vertickt.
Aber wenn die Preise jetzt wieder runter gehen, überlege ich mir wieder eine 56 mit Block zuzulegen, weshalb ich bei EK mal wieder vorbeigeschaut habe und über die Preise gestolpert bin.
Vielleicht warte ich dann aber lieber noch die paar Monate auf die 7nm Vegas.

Grüße zurück!


----------



## moonshot (29. März 2018)

Gibts eigentlich nen Benchmark von der gepatchten Version von Sea of Thieves? YouTube Das sieht nämlich höchst interessant aus.

Wasserkühlung geht mir auch grad im Kopf rum, da sich mein Verbliebenes Aufrüstbudget spontan um 200€ erhöht hat. In einem Define C halt etwas eng...
Und mit nem neuen Case reichts halt wieder nicht. Hmm evtl. dann 2700X statt 2600.

edit: Vega in 7nm ist meines Wissens Workstation only.


----------



## Mango2Go (29. März 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich nen Benchmark von der gepatchten Version von Sea of Thieves? YouTube Das sieht nämlich höchst interessant aus.
> 
> Wasserkühlung geht mir auch grad im Kopf rum, da sich mein Verbliebenes Aufrüstbudget spontan um 200€ erhöht hat. In einem Define C halt etwas eng...
> Und mit nem neuen Case reichts halt wieder nicht. Hmm evtl. dann 2700X statt 2600.
> ...



Ich dachte Instinct??


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (29. März 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> edit: Vega in 7nm ist meines Wissens Workstation only.



Das habe ich so auch im Kopf. Aber vielleicht sind wir beide geistig umnachtet.



Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Dann halt nen schönen Gruß aus Bielefeld an die Nordsee!



Bielefeld? Das gibt es doch gar nicht....


----------



## Zwock7420 (29. März 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Wasserkühlung geht mir auch grad im Kopf rum, da sich mein Verbliebenes Aufrüstbudget spontan um 200€ erhöht hat. In einem Define C halt etwas eng...
> Und mit nem neuen Case reichts halt wieder nicht. Hmm evtl. dann 2700X statt 2600.



Ich sags dir, überleg dir gut ob du dir das antun willst! Hab meine Custom WaKü mit Aquastream XT und nem haufen Zip und Zap in mein gedämmtes Zalman Z1 Case gestopft, kleiner gehts kaum. HDD Käfig rausgerupft, Aquainlet dran (was anderes hätte wohl nicht reingepasst, 1 cm Platz zur Vega) und 3 120er intern verbaut + Durchführungen für extern halt.

Und jedes verfluchte mal, wenn ich den hinteren Deckel abhab ist es, als wenn man einen überfüllten Koffer zumachen muß... incl. Hilfe von meiner Freundin und drauf knien + Gummihammer gehts dann noch irgendwie eben so zu. 
Ich kann es kaum erwarten, bis das R6 in Weiß TG endlich lieferbar ist, dann wird erstmal umgezogen.

Das Define C ist da sicher was Kabelunterbringung angeht wesentlich weniger problematisch, dafür ist es aber halt nicht tief genug um ne anständige Pumpen AGB Kombi + den ganzen Rest problemlos unter zu bringen.
Ich würde es niemandem empfehlen sowas in nem zu kleinen Case zu machen, da ärgert man sich nachher nur.


----------



## Schmuppes (29. März 2018)

Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Ich sags dir, überleg dir gut ob du dir das antun willst! Hab meine Custom WaKü mit Aquastream XT und nem haufen Zip und Zap in mein gedämmtes Zalman Z1 Case gestopft, kleiner gehts kaum.



Die Aquastream XT ist eine tolle Pumpe und ich möchte sie nicht tauschen, aber es handelt sich tatsächlich um einen ziemlichen Brocken. Ich hatte mal überlegt ob ich sie besser 90° gedreht auf den Gehäuseboden setze, aber dann bräuchte ich einen 90° Winkel am Einlass und auf der anderen Seite ist ja dann eh der ganze Kabelsalat. Selbst in einem Define R5, das ja anständig breit ist, wäre das spätestens dann problematisch, wenn ich mal einen Stecker abziehen möchte. Dazu noch das Ablassventil direkt vor der Pumpe, nee nee...


----------



## dbekan96 (29. März 2018)

Alles klar. Ich dachte die kommen aus den USA. Aber so macht es natürlich wieder Sinn.


----------



## Gurdi (29. März 2018)

Hab jetzt endlich mal raus gefunden warum bei mir Chill nicht ging, das war standardmäßig auf min. 60 und max 144 eingestellt in den Spielen.
Die Combo aus min 45 und max 90 macht jetzt wieder einen guten Job in meinen Games. Spart gut Strom und stört in keinem Fall den Spielfluss. Feines Feature ist das.


----------



## Rallyesport (30. März 2018)

Dumme Frage, wo stellt man Chill ein? Also anschlaten ist klar, aber wie passt man das an?


----------



## Gurdi (30. März 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Dumme Frage, wo stellt man Chill ein? Also anschlaten ist klar, aber wie passt man das an?



Ist keine dumme Frage, hab mich auch erst gestern wieder damit beschäftigt. Drück einfach ingame Alt+R dann kommt das neue Overlay von Adrenalin.
Sehr praktisch ist auch dass man dort Kontrast, Helligkeit etc. on the fly einstellen kann, hab damit auch nochmal meine Bildeinstellungen etwas optimiert in Sachen Kontrast und Sättigung.

Alternativ kannst du diese Einstellungen auch im Treibermenü direkt für das Spiel vornehmen, einfach auf das jeweilige Game klicken und dann dort einstellen.


----------



## Rallyesport (30. März 2018)

Ach das ist ja super, danke!


----------



## Gurdi (30. März 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ach das ist ja super, danke!



Ja finde auch dass das eine feine Sache ist. Wirklich eine moderne Umsetzung eines Treiberoverlays mit allen relevanten Funktionen und viel Schnick Schnack noch oben drauf.


----------



## Rallyesport (31. März 2018)

Ich glaube ich hatte es schonmal angesprochen aber damals keine Lösung gefunden, deshalb ist das Spiel wieder in der Mottenkiste verschwunden, wollte es jetzt mal wieder zocken aber immer noch das gleiche Problem.
Ich hab auf Grund von den Free Sync Problemen mein System komplett neu aufgesetzt. 
Jetzt wollte ich es mal wieder mit The Witcher 3 probieren, das wanderte in die Mottenkiste da ich dauerhaft angewurzelte 40FPS hatte, dieses Problem besteht immer noch. 
Es liegt nicht daran das die Grafikkarte nicht mehr schafft^^ sie dümpelt teilweise bei 700MHz rum, schaue ich in Feuer, oder dreh mich schnell gehen auch die FPS hoch bis sie wieder wie angewurzelt bei 40FPS landen. 
Einen Frame Cap habe ich nicht eingestellt, bzw im Treiber liegt mein FPS Cap bei 69FPS im Spiel hab ich aber nichts der gleichen angestellt. 
So ist das Spiel für mich leider nicht spielbar da ich nicht in der Free Sync Range von meinem Monitor bin und somit immer ein zerissenes Bild habe.

Läuft... Chill war das problem, kp warum das Profil für dieses Spiel aktiviert war...^^


----------



## moonshot (31. März 2018)

Chill wurde glaub mit Adrenalin von ner White- auf eine Blacklist umgestellt. Evtl. deswegen. Bei mir stehts seltsamer weise immer bei mind. 144 bis max. 300FPS, wenn ich nichts einstelle. Sehr sinnvolle Range.


----------



## LaVolpe (31. März 2018)

Und bei mit funktionierte Chill noch nie.
Gerade bei Witcher spinnt das total, da denkt das Game immer ein Controller wäre angeschlossen etc
Kp wieso


----------



## ATIR290 (1. April 2018)

AMD RTG Project Canis Flagship Leaked: An Intel & AMD Desktop GPU Joint Venture


----------



## EyRaptor (1. April 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> AMD RTG Project Canis Flagship Leaked: An Intel & AMD Desktop GPU Joint Venture



haben will ... sabber

Edit: wenn man den 1 April nicht auf dem Schirm hat und dann nicht ordentlich ließt.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ach, ich liebe den 1 April.


Ich mag den nicht. Die meisten Scherze sind eher schlecht. Der war aber doch ganz gut^^.


----------



## JoM79 (1. April 2018)

Ach, ich liebe den 1 April.


----------



## Freiheraus (1. April 2018)

Leider war der HBM4 zu verräterisch, aber es gab schon einige Aprilscherze (z.B. von P3DNow), die später in ähnlicher Form wahr wurden.


----------



## Ralle@ (1. April 2018)

HBM4 war noch das was am plausibelsten wäre.
Der Rest ist einfach nur total übertrieben, das bekäme AMD in 5 Jahren nicht hin, aber für einen Lacher ist AMD immer gut


----------



## tobse2056 (1. April 2018)

Mal ne frage an die  Vega Experten.

Da die Preise so langsam fallen steht bei mir vielleicht ne Vega 64 an  in Richtung Asus Strix aber das ist noch nicht sicher.
Momentan ist nur ein BeQuiet E10 500Watt Netzteil verbaut ,  sollte ich auch ein neues Netzteil einplanen?  -> E11 650Watt?


----------



## King_Kolrabi (1. April 2018)

Ich betreibe seit 4 Monaten eine Vega 64 LC mit eben jenem BeQuiet E10 500W Netzteil.
Das hat bis jetzt tadellos funktioniert, ABER:
sollte man 1.  die Vega untervolten (bei mir P6 1080mv und P7 1120mv), denn sie ist ab Werk miserabel eingestellt,
und 2. muss man sich bewusst sein dass das Netzteil bei Spielen wie z.B. dem Witcher3 an seiner Leistungsgrenze agiert.
Da habe ich im Allgemeinen eine Leistungsaufnahme von 480 bis 500Watt.
Das Netzteil an sich ist ausgesprochen solide und kann gut mit Peaks bis 560-570 Watt umgehen.
Ausserdem dürfte die Strix weniger ziehen als die LC.


----------



## moonshot (1. April 2018)

Ist das dann eigentlich ne Limited Edition, wegen GPP und so?
Ich hatte ne Vega 56 mit einem 450w System Power NT und das "ging" auch. Mit sinnvollen Einstellungen seh ich da auch kein Problem.


----------



## King_Kolrabi (1. April 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Ist das dann eigentlich ne Limited Edition, wegen GPP und so?



Falls Du die LC meinst: de facto ja!
Die Karte war nicht mal ein halbes Jahr auf dem Markt und ist EOL.


----------



## tobse2056 (1. April 2018)

Das hört sich schon mal gut an, wobei ich raushöre das der wechsel auf 650Watt Version nicht so schlecht wäre.

Aber erstmal abwarten  wie die Preise sich entwickeln , 700 Euro wäre schon schön... im Mindstar waren letztens ein paar  Powercolor Vega64 für 750€.
Geht schon mal in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## moonshot (1. April 2018)

Dachte mehr an die AMD ROG Strixx Karte. ROG könnte ja Nvidia exclusiv werden.


----------



## King_Kolrabi (1. April 2018)

My Bad...


----------



## Mango2Go (1. April 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Mal ne frage an die  Vega Experten.
> 
> Da die Preise so langsam fallen steht bei mir vielleicht ne Vega 64 an  in Richtung Asus Strix aber das ist noch nicht sicher.
> Momentan ist nur ein BeQuiet E10 500Watt Netzteil verbaut ,  sollte ich auch ein neues Netzteil einplanen?  -> E11 650Watt?



500w reichen. Du musst nichtmal undervolten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Übertakten würde ich jetzt mal nicht. Aber alles in allem solltest du klarkommen. Durch Undervolting könntest du allerdings noch an der Leistung drehen, dann hast du noch mehr Luft. An deiner Stelle würde ich das einfach mal probieren. Ich hatte wegen dem Thema mal für meinen Lan-PC mit BeQuiet geschrieben, da ist auch ein 500w Netzteil drinnen. Die haben gessagt das sollte gehen und das mit den Worten: "Das schlimmste was passieren kann ist das sich das Netzteil aufgrund der Overvoltageprotection ausschaltet. Komponenten können hier nicht beschädigt werden." ergänzt. Sprich im dümmsten Fall geht dein PC mal aus, dann weißt du dein PSU reicht nicht.


----------



## moonshot (1. April 2018)

Wenn ein angebissener Apfel drauf ist, ist der Preis doch egal, oder? 
Von überteuert zu premium in einem Stück Obst. Use an external graphics processor with your Mac - Apple Support Apple empfiehlt AMD als eGPU.


----------



## hugo-03 (1. April 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Mal ne frage an die  Vega Experten.
> 
> Da die Preise so langsam fallen steht bei mir vielleicht ne Vega 64 an  in Richtung Asus Strix aber das ist noch nicht sicher.
> Momentan ist nur ein BeQuiet E10 500Watt Netzteil verbaut ,  sollte ich auch ein neues Netzteil einplanen?  -> E11 650Watt?



wäre sinnvoll, weil du extrem am limit bist. asus kann wohl gesamt ca 320 watt ziehen und ryzen unter volllast ging bei mir bis ca 180 watt, also luft hast du null luft nach oben. meines wissen ist es gut wenn das NT ca 80~90% auslastung hat.


----------



## Gurdi (1. April 2018)

Mit einem 500 Watt NT kann es durchaus zu einem shutdown kommen wenn das PL aufgerissen wird. Aber eigentlich reicht es aus.IcH hab Gesamtsystem 350 Watt mit eine 6700k oc und einer UV V64


----------



## tobse2056 (1. April 2018)

Wird wenn eh auf  das Silent Bios hinaus laufen,egal welche Karte es wird.
Aber ich werde es dann einfach mal Testen und zur not geht dann das E10 in den Verkauf, ist ja erst 1 Jahr alt und dann wird das E11 650watt angeschafft.

Momentan erstmal die Preise im Auge behalten und hoffen das es weiter abwärts geht.


----------



## Gurdi (1. April 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Wird wenn eh auf  das Silent Bios hinaus laufen,egal welche Karte es wird.
> Aber ich werde es dann einfach mal Testen und zur not geht dann das E10 in den Verkauf, ist ja erst 1 Jahr alt und dann wird das E11 650watt angeschafft.
> 
> Momentan erstmal die Preise im Auge behalten und hoffen das es weiter abwärts geht.



Schau mal hier.Das könnte interessant sein für dich.
ASUS ROG Strix Radeon RX Vega 64 O8G - NEU! in Nordrhein-Westfalen - Marl | Grafikkarte gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## tobse2056 (2. April 2018)

Eigentlich habe ich keine Probleme mit Gebrauchtware aber bei Grafikkarten momentan lieber nicht.
Entweder die liefen in nen Mining Rig oder haben Spulenfiepen des Todes.

Besonders wegen Spulenfiepen   ist ein 14 tägiges Rückgaberecht schon ganz interessant 

Außerdem eilt es nicht bei mir , meine RX480 macht noch fast alles mit und die Vega wäre mehr ne Anschaffung wegen der Bastelfreude.


----------



## Gurdi (2. April 2018)

Nur ein Vorschlag bin gestern drüber gestolpert.


----------



## panthex (3. April 2018)

Sapphire 11276-02-40G Radeon RX Vega 56 8GB GDDR5 Grafikkarte  | eBay
Ein Schnapper!


----------



## Zwock7420 (3. April 2018)

panthex schrieb:


> Sapphire 11276-02-40G Radeon RX Vega 56 8GB GDDR5 Grafikkarte  | eBay
> Ein Schnapper!



Ähem.... Das stinkt ja bis zum Himmel!

Hab schon überlegt ob ich auf gut Glück mal eine bestelle, ist ja nicht viel zu verlieren, aber ich denke bis auf Ärger handelt man sich da nicht viel ein....

Die EAN und die MPN passt aber zumindest.


----------



## iL0w (3. April 2018)

Zu schön um Wahr zu sein


----------



## panthex (3. April 2018)

Da ist eine Stelle verrutscht, der Verkäufer scheint ja seriös. Er bietet gerade auch ein Bundle zu 76€ an und eine 1080Ti zu 94€. (Sofortkaufpreise in hohen Stückzahlen!)
Ich hab mich gerade mal ein bisschen in das Thema eingelesen, leider oder viel mehr zum Glück kann man nicht auf die Lieferung zum ausgewiesenen Preis bestehen. Es gilt das Gesetz von Treu und Glauben.
Kaufverträge die zu eindeutig falsch ausgeschriebenen Preisen erfolgt sind, sind nichtig und der Verkäufer ist damit nicht verpflichtet diese zu erfüllen. 

Oder der macht nachträgliche Ostergeschenke 
Ich hab trotzdem mal eine bestellt, einfach nur um zu gucken, was passiert xD


----------



## drstoecker (3. April 2018)

Das ist eindeutig ein Fake Angebot bzw. Der Account ist gehackt. Diese Angebote gibt es täglich.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (3. April 2018)

Interessant ist auch, dass das Ding GDDR5 Speicher statt HBM hat.


----------



## panthex (3. April 2018)

Ist natürlich mittlerweile rausgenommen


----------



## Gurdi (3. April 2018)

Einer der Veganer hier mit Rennspielen vertraut?
Ich such noch ein schönes Casual Rennspiel für den HTPC.

Möglichst kein Vollpreistitel, sollte sehr einsteigerfreundlich sein und wenn möglich mit mit Splitscreen/Coop.


----------



## EyRaptor (3. April 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Einer der Veganer hier mit Rennspielen vertraut?
> Ich such noch ein schönes Casual Rennspiel für den HTPC.
> 
> Möglichst kein Vollpreistitel, sollte sehr einsteigerfreundlich sein und wenn möglich mit mit Splitscreen/Coop.



Wie wäre es mit Blur? Ist schon etwas älter aber ganz lustig


----------



## moonshot (3. April 2018)

Trackmania? Nicht ganz klassisch, aber einsteigerfreundlich.


----------



## EyRaptor (3. April 2018)

Bei Trackmania ist meines Wissens aber leider kein Slitscreen möglich -> aber ansonsten auch ein sehr gutes Rennspiel .


----------



## Gurdi (3. April 2018)

Schau mir die beiden mal an, Danke.

Also beide sagen mir nicht direkt zu, Trackmania ist mir ein wenig zu abgespaced und Blur ist mir zu nah an Hot Pursuit was ich schon habe.

Sonst noch jemand nen Tip?


----------



## drstoecker (4. April 2018)

Weis jemand wann endlich mal ein neuer Treiber für Raven Ridge rauskommt? Der aktuelle ist schon knappe 2 Monate alt.


----------



## Gurdi (4. April 2018)

Wer soll das wissen können? Ich würde sagen aus technischer Sicht wirst du da dich ein wenig gedulden müssen bis die APU´s weiter verbreitet sind als bisher.


----------



## drstoecker (4. April 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wer soll das wissen können? Ich würde sagen aus technischer Sicht wirst du da dich ein wenig gedulden müssen bis die APU´s weiter verbreitet sind als bisher.


Hätte ja sein können das jemand was gelesen hat irgendwo. Dann heißt es einfach mal abwarten.


----------



## Gurdi (4. April 2018)

Ich hoffe dass es da in Zukunft einen zügigen Support für geben wird, ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir einen Raven Ridge anzuschaffen.
Eine Convertibel mit Raven Ridge wäre wirklich eine gute Ergänzung in meinem Portfolio.
Hast du deine APU auch übertaktet?


----------



## DeLuXe1992 (4. April 2018)

Hallo 
Ich bin von einer R9 290X zur RX Vega 64 gewechselt, und musste feststellen das ich seitdem ohrenbetäubendes Spulenfiepen hatte. Es fiept/zirpt bei Last relativ egal bei welchen FPS, bei dreistelligen FPS natürlich etwas lauter... Aber auch schon bei 60 - 70. 
Nachdem ich mich schon damit abgefunden hab, fand ich heraus das es vom Netzteil kommt. Ich war mir erst nicht Sicher, hab es dann aber ausgebaut um es besser zu identifizieren zu können und ja es kommt DEFINITV vom Netzteil. Mit meiner 290X fiepte aufjedenfall nix. 
Da das Netzteil auch schon älter war, und eig schon lange hinfällig ist, beschloss ich ein neues zu kaufen. ( BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 11)

Das neue Netzteil gestern eingebaut, und siehe da, dass Fiepen ist deutlich leiser, aber immer noch da.  Mir ist bekannt das Grafikkarten öfters Spulenfiepen haben, grade bei hohen FPS.  Aber vom Netzteil?.
Problem was ich jetz habe, das jetz auch im idle (ganz ganz Leise fiept) allerdings nur nach Belastung. Nach einem Neustart ist es im idle auch ruhig. Bin mir nicht ganz sicher vll auch Einbildung.

Jemand eine Idee?

System
Asus Z87 Pro
Core i7 4770K @ 4,4 Ghz
16 GB DDR3 2133 Mhz

Altes NT:  Enermax Pro82+ II 80+ Bronze 625W
Neues NT: Be Quiet DarkPowerPro 11 750W (ja, 650 hätten es auch getan)^^


----------



## moonshot (4. April 2018)

Das fiepen kommt daher, dass Spulen anfangen zu schwingen. Wenns blöd läuft lassen die Lastwechsel der GraKa auch NT-Spulen schwingen.
Wenn du kannst tausch das NT gegen ein anderes Modell. Das DPP ist nicht schlecht, harmoniert bei dir nur nicht.

Die LEDs auf der Vega fiepen auch ganz gern, die kannst du mal ausmachen. Hast du underevoltet? Evtl. läuft die GPU dann auch noch etwas ruhiger.


----------



## DeLuXe1992 (4. April 2018)

Hmm  hätte es am Anfang erstmal einmal so dranhängen sollen und testen und dann verlegen... Ich kanns jetz auch nich mehr identifzieren obs immer noch das Netzteil is, müsste ich ausbauen. Wird aber schwer wegen Kabel. Muss ich mal gucken. Sowie ich es jetz warnehme ist es immer noch das Netzeil, hört sich qausi genauso an wie mit dem Alten, nur alles drastisch leiser, mans kanns raushören aber sobald ich Sound hab wirds je nach Szene dann übertönt. Mit Headset sowieso.

Ist das Schwingen der Spule schädlich?, schnellere Veralterung oder so..? 

Was ich aber dann  nicht verstehe, warum die dann nach der Last. im IDLE immer noch schwingen und erst ein Neustart hilft. 

Undervoltet, bzw OC. Hab ich erst mit neuen Netzteil . Hab keine Unterschiede wahrgenommen.

Ich denke ich lass das DPP drin. War mir aber nicht sicher ob zb das neue Straight Power 11 nicht mittlerweile besser ist... Evtl besorg ich mir eins zum Testen, oder das Seasonic, soll ja auch sehr gut sein.

Die LEDs? vom GPU Tach nehme ich an. Wie macht man die aus? Es handelt sich um die Red Devil. Falls es eine Rolle spielt.


----------



## Gurdi (4. April 2018)

Auf der Devil gibts keine LED Tachos, das hat sich dann erledigt.
Problem beim Spulenfiepen ist einfach die Konstellation der Hardware, es kann sein dass es mit einem andern NT trotz fast identischer Daten völlig verschwindet, kann aber auch bleiben.

Versuchen könntest du auch mal einen anderen 12V Strang vom NT zu verwenden.


----------



## DeLuXe1992 (4. April 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Auf der Devil gibts keine LED Tachos, das hat sich dann erledigt.
> Problem beim Spulenfiepen ist einfach die Konstellation der Hardware, es kann sein dass es mit einem andern NT trotz fast identischer Daten völlig verschwindet, kann aber auch bleiben.
> 
> Versuchen könntest du auch mal einen anderen 12V Strang vom NT zu verwenden.



Ehm doch?, ich habe aufjeden Fall die LEDs die die Auslastung der GPU anzeigen, oder ist was anderes damit gemeint?

Also im Handbuch des Netzteils sind die Rails V3 und V4 für die Grafikkarte, und ich benutze ja beide schon. Habe irgendwo gelesen das man das gleichmäßig aufteilen sollte deswegen hab ich für je ein Anchluss der Graka  in ein 12V Strang...


----------



## Zwock7420 (4. April 2018)

DeLuXe1992 schrieb:


> Ehm doch?, ich habe aufjeden Fall die LEDs die die Auslastung der GPU anzeigen, oder ist was anderes damit gemeint?



Ganz genau die sind gemeint. Bei den Referenzkarten gibt es 2 Dip-Schalter mit extra Ausschnitt in der Backplate. Einer ist um die Farbe der LEDs zu ändern, der andere um sie ab zu schalten. Wie das ganze bei der Red Devil gelöst ist, ist mir nicht bekannt, aber ich würde mal vermuten, dass das Ding direkt links daneben ein Schalter ist, mit dem man die LEDs abschalten kann.


----------



## Gurdi (4. April 2018)

Dann geh mal nur an eine Rail.


----------



## drstoecker (4. April 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dass es da in Zukunft einen zügigen Support für geben wird, ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir einen Raven Ridge anzuschaffen.
> Eine Convertibel mit Raven Ridge wäre wirklich eine gute Ergänzung in meinem Portfolio.
> Hast du deine APU auch übertaktet?


Ne hab nur die cpu fest auf 3,9ghz stehen. Ram habe ich noch getestet zw 2100 bis 3200mhz und der Unterschied ist gewaltig.


DeLuXe1992 schrieb:


> Hmm  hätte es am Anfang erstmal einmal so dranhängen sollen und testen und dann verlegen... Ich kanns jetz auch nich mehr identifzieren obs immer noch das Netzteil is, müsste ich ausbauen. Wird aber schwer wegen Kabel. Muss ich mal gucken. Sowie ich es jetz warnehme ist es immer noch das Netzeil, hört sich qausi genauso an wie mit dem Alten, nur alles drastisch leiser, mans kanns raushören aber sobald ich Sound hab wirds je nach Szene dann übertönt. Mit Headset sowieso.
> 
> Ist das Schwingen der Spule schädlich?, schnellere Veralterung oder so..?
> 
> ...


Das straight 11 hat die Technik vom dark 10 drin.
seasonic habe ich auch aktuell 2 Stück da, ein Prime 850w Platin und ein Prime 750w Gold. 
Das interessante an denen ist die Qualität und obendrauf gibt es noch Achtung - 12Jahre Garantie!


----------



## moonshot (4. April 2018)

Spulenfiepen ist nur lästig, aber nicht schädlich.
Das Problem ist ja nicht die Qualität des NTs, sonder wie "gut" sich ein Schwingkreis zu anderen Komponenten bildet und das ist halt Glückssache.


----------



## hugo-03 (4. April 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Ne hab nur die cpu fest auf 3,9ghz stehen. Ram habe ich noch getestet zw 2100 bis 3200mhz und der Unterschied ist gewaltig.
> 
> Das straight 11 hat die Technik vom dark 10 drin.
> seasonic habe ich auch aktuell 2 Stück da, ein Prime 850w Platin und ein Prime 750w Gold.
> Das interessante an denen ist die Qualität und obendrauf gibt es noch Achtung - 12Jahre Garantie!



merkst du einen unterschied ?


----------



## drstoecker (5. April 2018)

Nicht wirklich.


----------



## csad2775 (7. April 2018)

Irgendwo einer schon nen Review von der Powercolor Red Dragon 56er gesehen? Interessant find ich ja den 8+6 Stromanschluß...


----------



## EyRaptor (7. April 2018)

csad2775 schrieb:


> Irgendwo einer schon nen Review von der Powercolor Red Dragon 56er gesehen? Interessant find ich ja den 8+6 Stromanschluß...



Das mit dem 6+8 Pin ist absolut kein Problem.
Selbst wenn man sich exakt an die sehr vorsichtige Spezifikation hält, dann erreicht man damit 150W 8Pin + 75W 6Pin + 75W PCIe = 300Watt.
Man erinnert sich evtl. an die r9 295x die auch nur 2 8Pin Anschlüsse hatte (oder heftiges OC bei allen anderen Karten).


----------



## moonshot (7. April 2018)

Ich glaub immer noch, dass eine "kleine" Vega mit 1x8Pin und 1400MHz als Alternative zur 1070 eine deutlich besser Figur gemacht hätte.
Die Methode Brechstange war halt ein voller Misserfolg.......


----------



## Zwock7420 (7. April 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Das mit dem 6+8 Pin ist absolut kein Problem.
> Selbst wenn man sich exakt an die sehr vorsichtige Spezifikation hält, dann erreicht man damit 150W 8Pin + 75W 6Pin + 75W PCIe = 300Watt.
> Man erinnert sich evtl. an die r9 295x die auch nur 2 8Pin Anschlüsse hatte (oder heftiges OC bei allen anderen Karten).



Ich dachte immer, was der 8 Pin dem 6 Pin voraus hat, sind die Sense-Leitungen, was sich bei schnellen Lastwechseln sicher sehr positiv auswirkt. Dachte immer ein 6 Pin hat genau so 3x 12V wie ein 8 Pin.


----------



## EyRaptor (8. April 2018)

PCI Express – Wikipedia
YouTube


----------



## Zwock7420 (8. April 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> PCI Express – Wikipedia
> YouTube



Na das ist ja was... wir haben sogar beide recht  Sowohl 6 als auch 8 Pin führen idr. 3 x 12V, nur 8 Pin hat noch eine Sense Leitung dazu.

Was der Kerl da in dem Video redet scheint grösstenteils Hand und Fuß zu haben, aber was er zu den Sense-Leitungen sagt ist ja wohl etwas daneben...


----------



## EyRaptor (8. April 2018)

Es macht schon Sinn, hab dir sogar ein Beispiel dafür.
Hab ne GPU (780ti Matrix Platinum), die einem durch grün und rot leuchtende LEDs anzeigt (oder sollte, wie ich herausgefunden hab ;D), ob die Stecker richtig stecken.
Da hab ich jetzt 4 verschiedene Bilder mit unterschiedlichen Anschlussmöglichkeiten fotografiert. Leider mit sehr schlechter Bildqualität, da die Lichtverhältnisse furchtbar sind und man mit Blitz die LEDs nicht sieht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zuerst ohne Stecker, beide LEDs rot.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei einem 6Pin leuchted die LED auch rot.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vollständiger 8Pin -> LED grün




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit nur dem +2 Stecker des 6+2 Steckers leuchtet die LED auch grün, obwohl sie es nicht sollte, wenn 2mal Sense vorhanden wäre.

Das bedeuted, dass auch beim 8Pin die Norm nicht eingehalten wird. Man verwendet nur einen Sense Pin in Pin 4 -> siehe Wikipedia Schema, um zu sehen, ob ein 8Pin verwendet wird.
Also hat der 8Pin 3mal 12V, 4mal GND und 1mal Sense.

So sehe ich das zumindest.

Grüße und gute Nacht,
EyRaptor


----------



## moonshot (8. April 2018)

Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer, was der 8 Pin dem 6 Pin voraus hat, sind die Sense-Leitungen, was sich bei schnellen Lastwechseln sicher sehr positiv auswirkt. Dachte immer ein 6 Pin hat genau so 3x 12V wie ein 8 Pin.



Sense heißt nur, dass die Karte weiß, welcher Stecker drin ist. Bei 6 Pin wird einer der 12V Leitungen nicht abgegriffen, aber verbaut wegen des 6+2 Steckers.
Powerboards sind z. B. recht oft nicht ATX spezifische 6Pin Anschlüsse mit 3*12V + 3*Masse. Kann auch Grakas geben die die Norm ignorieren.


----------



## panthex (8. April 2018)

Moin zusammen, gerade eine Vega56 mit EK-Block für 579€ geschossen. Bin also dann auch bald wieder mit Vega unterwegs


----------



## drstoecker (8. April 2018)

Die Preise scheinen sich wieder zu normalisieren, Polaris ist auch schon wieder fast auf normal Niveau.


----------



## panthex (8. April 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Die Preise scheinen sich wieder zu normalisieren, Polaris ist auch schon wieder fast auf normal Niveau.



Naja, was so normal ist... Wenn ich überlege, dass ich die Vega 56 bei Einführung für 400€ gekauft habe und eine RX580 70% der Leistung dieser bringt, ist die Karte für mich nicht mehr als 250€ wert.
Und die Zeiten, zu denen die RX580 zu diesen Preisen verkauft wurde, sind nun mittlerweile ein Jahr her und aktuell sind wir auch noch ein Stück weit davon weg. 
Aber der Markt entspannt sich definitiv. Die Lager der Händler sind ja eigentlich auch alle wieder voll, bei Alternate sind durch die Bank weg eigentlich fast alle Karten sofort lieferbar oder kurzfristig bestellbar.


----------



## Gurdi (8. April 2018)

panthex schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, gerade eine Vega56 mit EK-Block für 579€ geschossen. Bin also dann auch bald wieder mit Vega unterwegs



Willkommen zurück


----------



## RamonSalomon (8. April 2018)

Hey, will mir gerne eine Vega Frontier zulegen (wegen 16GB) nur die Preise stehen hier über 1000€
Nun hab ich mal bei der bucht geschaut und die die aus den USA kommen gehen für ca  600€ weg (+versand und Zoll ca 180€)
Hat das schon jemand mal gemacht?


----------



## Gurdi (9. April 2018)

Hab ich keine Erfahrung mit, ist aber so eine Sache mit der Garantie würde ich sagen.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (9. April 2018)

Guten Morgen!

Als stiller Mitleser hier melde ich mich mal mit einem Anliegen hier:

Bei mir wird langsam einen neue Karte fällig, hätte eine Vega 64 Nitro+ Limited Edition werden sollen, dank Mondpreisen + schlechter Verfügbarkeit hab ich abgewartet und nun ist sie ausverkauft, schade. Kann evtl. jemand Angaben zur Standard-Nitro+ machen? Zumindest mal hat sie lt. Sapphire keine vapor chamber mehr und auch 'nur' noch 2 x 8-pol. und geringere Taktraten. Mich würden insbesondere etwaige Änderungen am PCB interessieren,  was haben die an der Spannungsversorgung geändert im vergleich zur L.E.? Und hat vl. jemand einen Plan ob noch andere custom designs auf dem Weg sind? Finde mir momentan keine für mich kompromisslose Karte - außer eben die Nitro+ L.E. :/

Danke!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Mango2Go (9. April 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Als stiller Mitleser hier melde ich mich mal mit einem Anliegen hier:
> 
> ...



Die Asus ist recht solide. (Was ich bis jetzt gesehen hab). Oder eben die LC-Karten wenn man an eine rankommt. Die LC sind nunmal der Best-Case für Vega neben Custom-Loops.



RamonSalomon schrieb:


> Hey, will mir gerne eine Vega Frontier zulegen (wegen 16GB) nur die Preise stehen hier über 1000€
> Nun hab ich mal bei der bucht geschaut und die die aus den USA kommen gehen für ca  600€ weg (+versand und Zoll ca 180€)
> Hat das schon jemand mal gemacht?



Wofür brauchst du denn die 16GB? Es wäre vermutlich besser wenn du mit ner normalen Vega auskommst nachdem die FE Editions aus irgend einem Grund viel teurer geworden sind. Aus USA bestellen geht schon, du hast ja Garantie bei AMD glaube ich. Aber das dauert halt, wird aufwendig und ich weiß nicht ob es das wert ist.


----------



## Gurdi (9. April 2018)

Also ich finde die standard Nitro aktuell etwas teuer. Interessant ist die Frage nach den SpaWas, da diese bei der Nitro Limited doch sehr interessant waren, da die Karte eine geringere Bordpower benötigte als z.B. eine Referenzkarte.

Bis gestern gabs die Red Devil für 700 bei Caseking. Aber auch das ist eigentlich alles noch zu teuer. Mit etwas Glück kriegst du eine Limited auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt noch (naja sagen wir lieber viel Glück).

Von der jetzigen Nitro ist mir kein Test bekannt und ich wüsste auch nicht dass die einer der Veganer hier besitzt.Ist ja auch Brandneu das Teil.


----------



## csad2775 (9. April 2018)

Ich glaube fast, dass es den Seiten etc. entgangen ist, dass es jetzt ne normale Nitro gibt^^


----------



## RamonSalomon (9. April 2018)

Mango2Go schrieb:


> Wofür brauchst du denn die 16GB? Es wäre vermutlich besser wenn du mit ner normalen Vega auskommst nachdem die FE Editions aus irgend einem Grund viel teurer geworden sind. Aus USA bestellen geht schon, du hast ja Garantie bei AMD glaube ich. Aber das dauert halt, wird aufwendig und ich weiß nicht ob es das wert ist.



Wie in meine Signatur zu sehen nutze ich momentan eine 290x mit 4 gb, eigentlich ausreichend nur das ich gerne in Nativer Auflösung von 2560x1440  Spiele und da kommen die 4 gb und der chip einfach an die grenzen, und dieser ist fast 5 Jahre alt.
Mein Gedanke zählt der Zukunft und ich denke das in 5 Jahren 8 GB einfach zu wenig sind aber die Vega noch Potent genug ist


----------



## moonshot (9. April 2018)

Wenn du dann in 8K spielen willst evtl., ansonsten werden 8 GB recht lang reichen. Wie beim RAM 16. Kein Entwickler kann auf die Hälfte der Kundschaft verzichten.
Ansonsten gibts HBCC.


----------



## Gurdi (9. April 2018)

Meine Tests mit dem HBCC fallen recht durchwachsen aus im Moment. Darauf würde ich mich nicht unbedingt stützen.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (9. April 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Also ich finde die standard Nitro aktuell etwas teuer. Interessant ist die Frage nach den SpaWas, da diese bei der Nitro Limited doch sehr interessant waren, da die Karte eine geringere Bordpower benötigte als z.B. eine Referenzkarte.
> 
> Bis gestern gabs die Red Devil für 700 bei Caseking. Aber auch das ist eigentlich alles noch zu teuer. Mit etwas Glück kriegst du eine Limited auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt noch (naja sagen wir lieber viel Glück).
> 
> Von der jetzigen Nitro ist mir kein Test bekannt und ich wüsste auch nicht dass die einer der Veganer hier besitzt.Ist ja auch Brandneu das Teil.




Ja das ist es ja, das Board war schon geil bestückt, mich würde es deshalb interessieren ob mit dem 3. 8-pol. noch weitere Komponenten gestrichen wurden. Ja die Powercolor hab ich gesehen, wobei bei dieser Marke hab ich ein schlechtes Bauchgefühl. Hoffentlich kommt da noch ein Test und wenn sie dann in ein paar Wochen auf ~650 fällt würde ich wohl abdrücken.


----------



## whatever93 (9. April 2018)

Hab heute was von ner vega64x gelesen. schon wer info?


----------



## whatever93 (9. April 2018)

http://archive.is/Bbn2c


----------



## moonshot (9. April 2018)

Platzhalter.
Kommt, kommt nicht, heißt so oder auch anders......
Vega in 7nm für die Instinct Karten ist bekannt.


----------



## hugo-03 (9. April 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Als stiller Mitleser hier melde ich mich mal mit einem Anliegen hier:
> 
> ...



die devil mit silent bios oder asus nehmen (wegen lautstärke)


----------



## hugo-03 (9. April 2018)

RamonSalomon schrieb:


> Hey, will mir gerne eine Vega Frontier zulegen (wegen 16GB) nur die Preise stehen hier über 1000€
> Nun hab ich mal bei der bucht geschaut und die die aus den USA kommen gehen für ca  600€ weg (+versand und Zoll ca 180€)
> Hat das schon jemand mal gemacht?



ich hätte auch gerne 16 GB HBM², aber bedenke das die treiber nicht so schnell kommen für games / rx64 anderen treiber hat.


----------



## Mango2Go (9. April 2018)

RamonSalomon schrieb:


> Wie in meine Signatur zu sehen nutze ich momentan eine 290x mit 4 gb, eigentlich ausreichend nur das ich gerne in Nativer Auflösung von 2560x1440  Spiele und da kommen die 4 gb und der chip einfach an die grenzen, und dieser ist fast 5 Jahre alt.
> Mein Gedanke zählt der Zukunft und ich denke das in 5 Jahren 8 GB einfach zu wenig sind aber die Vega noch Potent genug ist



Hm, das könnt echt knapp werden. Hawaii war eher ein Ausnahmechip. Da 2019 Navi kommt wird Vega nicht so lange laufen denke ich. Ich würde dir sehr ans Herz legen ne Vega 64 zu nehmen. Die hat HBCC, vergiss das nicht. Das gleicht VRam Mangel recht solide aus, damit sollte die Karte auch gut auskommen wenn 8GB nicht reichen.



hugo-03 schrieb:


> ich hätte auch gerne 16 GB HBM², aber bedenke das die treiber nicht so schnell kommen für games / rx64 anderen treiber hat.



Och, das geht sogar. Etwas später schon, aber nicht weltbewegend  Ich hatte bis jetzt eig nie Probleme trotz Treiberverzug, sind ja meistens nur minimale Steigerungen.




whatever93 schrieb:


> AMD Radeon RX Vega 64X | TechPowerUp GPU Database



Ob Vega 20 für Gaming kommt ist leider nicht klar, wäre zwar cool aber leider zu bezweifeln... Das soll eig. nur ne Instinct Karte werden, aber es heißt wohl abwarten und hoffen^^


----------



## vinacis_vivids (10. April 2018)

YouTube
[H]ardOCP: AMD Radeon FreeSync 2 vs NVIDIA G-Sync

*Vega's superbe Bildqualität kommt zum Vorschein*


----------



## Gurdi (10. April 2018)

Zur Illustration einer Costum Vega 56, werde ich heute Abend mal einige Benches wieder abliefern.
Ziel ist die Leistungsfähigkeit einer gut gekühlten 56er zu ermitteln. Ich werde diverse Powerprofile anlegen dafür, also Low Energy, Stock, und OC.

Interessant wären Vergleiche zu anderen 56er/64er , sowie 1070 ,1070Ti und 1080.Jeweils als Costum.


----------



## moreply (10. April 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Zur Illustration einer Costum Vega 56, werde ich heute Abend mal einige Benches wieder abliefern.
> Ziel ist die Leistungsfähigkeit einer gut gekühlten 56er zu ermitteln. Ich werde diverse Powerprofile anlegen dafür, also Low Energy, Stock, und OC.
> 
> Interessant wären Vergleiche zu anderen 56er/64er , sowie 1070 ,1070Ti und 1080.Jeweils als Costum.



Wenn du willst kann ich eine Vega64@WaKü und eine 1080ti testen.


----------



## Mango2Go (10. April 2018)

moreply schrieb:


> Wenn du willst kann ich eine Vega64@WaKü und eine 1080ti testen.



Darfst du gerne, wäre cool, aber hier The Radeon RX Vega 64 Liquid, Vega 64 & Vega 56 Test: 32 Games Benchmarked - TechSpot

Deckt vieles ab.


----------



## Gurdi (10. April 2018)

moreply schrieb:


> Wenn du willst kann ich eine Vega64@WaKü und eine 1080ti testen.



Sehr gerne. Hab die 56er jetzt mal ein paar "Trockenübungen machen lassen.
Sind erst meine ersten Versuche aber sieht schon mal ganz gut aus, das 64er Bios läuft und der Mem scheint Taktfreudig zu sein.
Die Karte kann schon mal mit der Leistung meiner 64er  @UV mithalten, jedoch aktuell zu einer höheren Leistungsaufnahme.


----------



## Rallyesport (11. April 2018)

Hey Leute, hat hier jemand eine Eiswolf AIO verbaut und kann mir bisschen was drüber erzählen. Ich hab mal wieder etwas basteldrang und joa. Ich könnte mir in den Arsche beißen das ich mir keine LC gekauft habe


----------



## ATIR290 (11. April 2018)

Sapphire AMD Radeon RX Vega Nano Could Be in The Works


----------



## panthex (11. April 2018)

Wieso "could be in the works"? Es gibt doch quasi schon eine Nano. Das PCB wird ja schon verwendet. 
Was fehlt, ist die kleine Referenzkühlung von AMD. Die wird man aber ohne Reduzierung des Taktes wohl kaum zu annehmbaren Lautstärken rausbringen können.
Ob sich das dann überhaupt lohnt?


----------



## Zwock7420 (11. April 2018)

panthex schrieb:


> Was fehlt, ist die kleine Referenzkühlung von AMD. Die wird man aber ohne Reduzierung des Taktes wohl kaum zu annehmbaren Lautstärken rausbringen können.



Da hast du absolut recht, der Takt muß sicherlich runter. Aber dieser Satz:

"After all, we’ve all seen how power efficient undervolted RX Vegas can be."

sagt eigentlich schon alles.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (11. April 2018)

panthex schrieb:


> Was fehlt, ist die kleine Referenzkühlung von AMD. Die wird man aber ohne Reduzierung des Taktes wohl kaum zu annehmbaren Lautstärken rausbringen können.



Wieso eine Referenzkühlung von AMD? Was hindert Sapphire daran, einfach einen eigenen Kühler zu verbauen?
Ich würde eine Nano kaufen, dann kann ich meinen PC vielleicht von mATX auf Mini-ITX verkleinern. Es müssten nur die Preise stimmen.


----------



## Gurdi (11. April 2018)

Also wenn du den Platz hast kann ich dir den Morpheus schon empfehlen.
Es ist beeindruckend wie gut er mit der Temperatur von der Vega klar kommt und dabei habe ich aktuell nur mittelmäßige Lüfter drauf geschnallt.

Wenn ich mir die zerlegte Referenzplatine anschaue wird das etwas eng mit einer Radiallüfterkühlung. Man könnte diese zwar direkt hinter den Kühlblock bringen aber ich denke dass würde unangehneme Geräusche verursachen.


----------



## panthex (11. April 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Was hindert Sapphire daran, einfach einen eigenen Kühler zu verbauen?



Vermutlich AMD  Die R9 Nano gab es ja auch nur im Referenzdesign.


Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Da hast du absolut recht, der Takt muß sicherlich runter. Aber dieser Satz:
> 
> "After all, we’ve all seen how power efficient undervolted RX Vegas can be."
> 
> sagt eigentlich schon alles.



Sicher, aber man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass nur ein Lüfter verbaut werden kann. Die R9 Nano hatte eine TDP von 175 Watt.
Die Vega 56 eine TDP von 210. Ich sehe bei der Vega Nano also werksseitig nicht mehr als 1200-1300 MHz Turbo. 
Mit moderaterem Spannungsmanagement vieleicht 1400, glaube aber nicht, dass AMD da noch einmal beigeht.


----------



## Gurdi (11. April 2018)

Ich hab mal versucht einen low TDP Chip zu simulieren. Die Leistung ist dabei noch ganz anständig wie ich finde.
Der Verbrauch bewegt sich dabei so zwischen 170-200Watt. Entspricht also in etwa auch einer 1070ti @Stock bzw. mit leichter Erhöhung der TDP.

Sudden Strike 4 Bench nach PCGH Muster "Stalingrad" mit 167% Scale
WQHD
Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
   883,     20000,  42,  46, 44.150
UHD
Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
   451,     20000,  21,  25, 22.550

Prey "Arboretum"
UHD
Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
   734,     20000,  33,  41, 36.700

Das entspricht ziemlich exakt der Leistung einer 64er Air Referenz @Stock mit satten 100Watt weniger Energieverbrauch!


----------



## Rallyesport (11. April 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Hey Leute, hat hier jemand eine Eiswolf AIO verbaut und kann mir bisschen was drüber erzählen. Ich hab mal wieder etwas basteldrang und joa. Ich könnte mir in den Arsche beißen das ich mir keine LC gekauft habe ��



Ich push das mal nochmal hoch ehe es unter geht


----------



## Ralle@ (11. April 2018)

Bin auch mal wieder hier (sorry war viel los in den letzten Monaten).
Der Eiswolf ist nicht schlecht, man sollte aber die Backplatte mit bestellen (zwecks höheren Anpressdruck).


----------



## Rallyesport (11. April 2018)

Achso okay, ich dachte die wäre immer dabei, gut zu wissen.


----------



## Ralle@ (11. April 2018)

Ob die jetzt dabei ist weiß ich nicht.
Damals stand November 2017 gab es die nur als Zusatz.


----------



## Rallyesport (11. April 2018)

Okay, bleibt nur der hohe Preis von 180€... Na guggen wir mal wie es im Sommer wird mir der Referenz Luftkühlung...


----------



## Gurdi (12. April 2018)

Hast du denn Platz für eine 3 Slot Lösung? Ich finde der Morpheus ist wirklich eine angenehme Lösung und die Kühlleistung ist beeindruckend für einen Luftkühler. UV steht die 56er bei rund 55Grad unter UHD Last und da geht mit besseren Lüftern noch deutlich mehr.

Für den Morpheus spricht auch der Preis(rund 65 Euro ohne Lüfter) und die Möglichkeit der Individualisierung durch die Lüfter. Die alte Backplate kann mit etwas Geschick übernommen werden. 
Nachteil ist dass das ganze System einiges an Verkabelung benötigt durch die Lüfter und sehr Klobig ist.

Hier wer unterwegs mit einer 56er Devil, Nitro oder ähnlichem?Mich würden Vergleichswert vom Morpheus zu den anderen Costums interessieren.
Auch Benches einer LC @Stock wären interessant.


----------



## Rallyesport (12. April 2018)

Ich bin nicht so der Fan von Luftverquirlung im Gehäuse, finde das bei der Referenz halt so genial das die ganze warme Luft hinten raus geht. Platz hab ich im Gehäuse genug.
Mir gefällt am Morpheus auch nicht das er immer wie ein Provisorium ausschaut und zu guter letzt biegt sich bei der Montage im Gehäuse die ganze Karte. Achso und wie sieht es mit der Hotspottemperaturproblematik beim Morpheus aus?


----------



## Gurdi (12. April 2018)

Hot Spot ist ganz gechillt. Genaue Werte mache ich morgen mal fertig.
Aber deine Argumente kann ich nachvollziehen, der Eiswolf sieht auch super aus und wäre sonst auch meine erste Wahl gewesen.

Hier mal was neues:
AMD: "Vega 7nm" ist keine GPU, sondern KI-Chip

und was kurioses:
VGA Extrem: rechteckiges Ruhrei, Hot Dog, Fondue und Heizungsbenchmark (Remastered)


----------



## Gurdi (12. April 2018)

So hier dann mal die Werte aus dem 20min Burn unter max Last in UHD.

Mal was anderes, hat jemand hier noch einen Vegakühler übrig. Referenz oder anderes. Am liebsten wäre mir ein silberner von der Limited Edition oder der von der LC ^^


----------



## Zwock7420 (12. April 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, hat jemand hier noch einen Vegakühler übrig. Referenz oder anderes. Am liebsten wäre mir ein silberner von der Limited Edition oder der von der LC ^^



Habe noch meinen kaum genutzten LE Luftkühler liegen - ohne Backplate allerdings.
Bin mir allerdings auch eher unsicher ob ich ihn dauerhaft abtreten wollen würde... auch wenns sicherlich nicht der beste Kühler ist, es ist schon ein verdammt schickes und geil verarbeitetes Stück Hardware.

Bräuchtest du den leih / test- weise oder dauerhaft?


----------



## Gurdi (12. April 2018)

Hmm ich bräuchte Ihn schon dauerhaft. Ich würde damit die 56er zurück bauen wollen, geflasht mit 64er Bios und ordentlicher Wärmeleitpaste drauf. Eine Backplate hab ich noch übrig, das wäre kein Problem.


----------



## Zwock7420 (12. April 2018)

Hmm hast du deinen eigenen Referenzkühler denn verkauft? 

Dann kann ich Dir meinen Kühler leider nicht überlassen, sorry... 
Denn ich denke spätestens sobald die VRR Fernseher rauskommen, wird meine Vega Referenz wieder auf Luft umgerüstet und in das DAN-A4 SFX im Wohnzimmer wandern...


----------



## Gurdi (12. April 2018)

Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Hmm hast du deinen eigenen Referenzkühler denn verkauft?
> 
> Dann kann ich Dir meinen Kühler leider nicht überlassen, sorry...
> Denn ich denke spätestens sobald die VRR Fernseher rauskommen, wird meine Vega Referenz wieder auf Luft umgerüstet und in das DAN-A4 SFX im Wohnzimmer wandern...



Der Referenzkühler der 56er wurde für den Morpheusumbau zersägt und die Backplate mit teilen des Gehäuses in die Konstruktion integriert.


----------



## Zwock7420 (12. April 2018)

Gibts Bilder von dem Umbau? Würd mich mal interessieren...


----------



## Gurdi (12. April 2018)

Ich bestelle die Tage noch bessere Lüfter um die aktuellen auszutauschen, dann mach ich mal ein paar Bilder dazu.
Hier mal ein paar Bilder von einem ähnlichen Umbau, man spart sich die Kühlblöcke so für die SpaWa und die Karte ist dadurch deutlich solider als ohne Backplate und Co.
VEGA - Album on Imgur

Hat jemand Lüfterempfehlungen für mich? Ich tendiere aktuell zu den Noctua P12 PWM.
Aber auch die von Corsair wären ganz witzig mit der Beleuchtung, ich kenne da aber die Qualität nicht.



Hier dann noch die Leistungsdaten der gepimpten 56er, bin sehr zufrieden mit den Ergebnissen.
Geringere Energieaufnahme als 64er Referenz und so schnell wie meine 64er UV. Die Temperaturen sind sehr gut mit der Morpheus und auch die Lautstärke ist dadurch mehr als angenehm, es reicht in der Regel die Lüfter bei rund 1000Umdrehungen laufen zu lassen.

Prey "Arboretum"  UHD
Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
   780,     20000,  36,  43, 39.000

SS4 "Stalingrad" in UHD mit Scale
Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
   490,     20000,  22,  26, 24.500


----------



## Zwock7420 (12. April 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lüfterempfehlungen für mich? Ich tendiere aktuell zu den Noctua P12 PWM.
> Aber auch die von Corsair wären ganz witzig mit der Beleuchtung, ich kenne da aber die Qualität nicht.



Also ich kann die P12 wärmstens empfehlen, feine Lüfter und EXTREM Laufruhig.

Wenn es etwas günstiger werden soll, kann man die S12B Redux auch sehr gut verbauen, hab ich letztens erst im Rechner vom Kumpel verbaut. Das coole an denen: die haben inzwischen auch die möglichkeit solche Gummi-entkopplungs-Ecken zu verbauen. Diese müsste man allerdings noch extra dazukaufen. (wenn man keine da hat)

Ähnlich günstige Preisklasse aber dafür ordentliche Leistungsreserven bei enormer Laufruhe bieten auch die (von vielen mmn. maßlos unterschätzten) Akasa Viper.


----------



## bath92 (12. April 2018)

Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Also ich kann die P12 wärmstens empfehlen, feine Lüfter und EXTREM Laufruhig.
> 
> Wenn es etwas günstiger werden soll, kann man die S12B Redux auch sehr gut verbauen, hab ich letztens erst im Rechner vom Kumpel verbaut. Das coole an denen: die haben inzwischen auch die möglichkeit solche Gummi-entkopplungs-Ecken zu verbauen. Diese müsste man allerdings noch extra dazukaufen. (wenn man keine da hat)
> 
> Ähnlich günstige Preisklasse aber dafür ordentliche Leistungsreserven bei enormer Laufruhe bieten auch die (von vielen mmn. maßlos unterschätzten) Akasa Viper.



Würde den NF-F12 PWM nehmen. Höherer max. Luftdruck, zudem in schwarz erhältlich (Chromax-Version) und somit farblicher auch stimmiger.

Noctua NF-F12 PWM chromax.black.swap, 120mm, 2er-Pack Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Zwock7420 (12. April 2018)

bath92 schrieb:


> Würde den NF-F12 PWM nehmen. Höherer max. Luftdruck, zudem in schwarz erhältlich (Chromax-Version) und somit farblicher auch stimmiger.



Jo, die sind auch verdammt geil. Kosten nur halt auch mehr und sind mmn. lauter als die P12.

Der Morpheus sieht mir auch nicht wie ein Kühler aus, bei dem man das letzte bisschen SP auspacken muß um ne anständige Kühlleistung zu erreichen. Aber das ist auch nur mein Eindruck....


----------



## bath92 (12. April 2018)

Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Jo, die sind auch verdammt geil. Kosten nur halt auch mehr und sind mmn. lauter als die P12.
> 
> Der Morpheus sieht mir auch nicht wie ein Kühler aus, bei dem man das letzte bisschen SP auspacken muß um ne anständige Kühlleistung zu erreichen. Aber das ist auch nur mein Eindruck....



Lauter ja, aber nur weil der Drehzahlbereich bis 1500 U/min (300 U/min mehr als bei der P-Version) geht.

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich zum Morpheus sagen, dass man keine hohen Drehzahlen benötigt um alles kühl zu halten.
Hab immer noch eine R9 290 (bei max. möglichen OC ohne Bios-Modifikation) mit Morpheus und zwei Silent Wings Lüftern im Einsatz
und die Temperaturen sind trotz max. 1100 U/min alle im grünen Bereich (max. 65 °C). Dabei sind die Silent Wings bestimmt nicht die
besten Lüfter für einen Kühlerumbau, aber dafür hinsichtlich Geräuschentwicklung bei horizontalen Einbau unschlagbar.


----------



## Rallyesport (12. April 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich bestelle die Tage noch bessere Lüfter um die aktuellen auszutauschen, dann mach ich mal ein paar Bilder dazu.
> Hier mal ein paar Bilder von einem ähnlichen Umbau, man spart sich die Kühlblöcke so für die SpaWa und die Karte ist dadurch deutlich solider als ohne Backplate und Co.
> VEGA - Album on Imgur
> 
> ...




Welche Corsair meinst du denn? 
Die SP 120? die sind Bock laut, die hab ich als Gehäuselüfter in meinem gedämmten LianLi


----------



## Gurdi (12. April 2018)

Ja die Sp120 meinte ich. Ok dann fallen die schon mal raus. Ein wenig Bling Bling wäre halb irgendwie net gewesen, wobei eigentlich auch überflüssig in einem geschlossenem und gedämmten Gehäuse...

@bath92: Der Tip ist Super! Die sehen echt klasse aus und würden wunderbar zum Styling der Karte passen da ich auch den schwarzen Morpheus drauf habe.

Ich hab jetzt mal die V64 übergangsweise in den HTPC "gestopft" (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes), die langweilt sich dank CPU Limit zu tode da drin.....der 3570 pfeift aus dem letzen Loch mit der Karte. Der Referenzlüfter dreht da seine Runden mit 1000 Umdrehungen.

Update: NF-F12 PWM bestellt. Danke für den Tip. Der Morpheus brauch eigentlich keine großartigen Lüfter zum kühlen, aber ein ruhiges Lager war mir wichtig und wenn ich noch Reserven für Max OC habe zum benchen um so besser.


----------



## Zwock7420 (12. April 2018)

bath92 schrieb:


> Lauter ja, aber nur weil der Drehzahlbereich bis 1500 U/min (300 U/min mehr als bei der P-Version) geht.



Naja, auch bei gleicher Drehzahl sind die F12 durchaus etwas lauter als die P12. Die leisten dabei allerdings auch mehr, von daher passt das schon...


----------



## EyRaptor (12. April 2018)

Also ich hab Silentwings 3 auf meinem Morpheus und bin mit denen auch echt zufrieden.
Ich denke aber, dass z.B. die NB Elooop auch eine sehr gute Figur auf dem Kühler machen würden.


----------



## hugo-03 (12. April 2018)

ich habe die hier sind wirklich gut aber halt 140mm Noiseblocker NB-eLoop Fan B14-PS - 140mm PWM


----------



## bath92 (13. April 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Update: NF-F12 PWM bestellt. Danke für den Tip. Der Morpheus brauch eigentlich keine großartigen Lüfter zum kühlen, aber ein ruhiges Lager war mir wichtig und wenn ich noch Reserven für Max OC habe zum benchen um so besser.



Für den Fall, dass du die beiden Lüfter direkt über die Lüftersteuerung der GPU regeln
willst brauchst du noch diesen Adapter: Gelid Solutions 4-Pin PWM Lüfter Verlängerungskabel ummantelt 7cm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rallyesport (13. April 2018)

Hier mal wieder was zum Overclocking und Undervoltingthema.
Meine aktuellen Werte, ist zwar jetzt nicht auf Höchsteleistung angepasst, aber so läuft die Karte sehr ruhig und ich kann den Lüfter auf 2500 Umdrehungen begrenzen was meinen Ohren zugute kommt bis der Eiswolf einzug hält


----------



## Gurdi (13. April 2018)

Wie heiß wird bei dir der HBM so mit dem Referenzkühler?
@Bath: Den Adapter hab ich bereits, danke.


----------



## Rallyesport (13. April 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wie heiß wird bei dir der HBM so mit dem Referenzkühler?
> @Bath: Den Adapter hab ich bereits, danke.



Dazu kann ich nichts sagen da die Temperatur die ich mit GPU-Z auslese immer zwischen 0,0 und 2550° C hin und her springt also da wird etwas nicht richtig ausgelesen...

Aber ich probiere grad mal was anderes 

Ich mach morgen mal mehr Tests und drehe den Lüfter etwas höher


----------



## Gurdi (13. April 2018)

Das du den HBM auf 1075 kriegst mit der Temperatur wundert mich etwas. Meine macht da Probleme oberhalb von 1020.


----------



## Rallyesport (14. April 2018)

Also ich kann keine Probleme feststellen, meinst du es wäre besser ihn wieder etwas zurück zu nehmen, bzw meinst du der speicher wird dann kühler?


----------



## hugo-03 (14. April 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Also ich kann keine Probleme feststellen, meinst du es wäre besser ihn wieder etwas zurück zu nehmen, bzw meinst du der speicher wird dann kühler?



ref kühluing ? 91° geht eigentlich noch, ich glaube ab 95° geht er runter


----------



## Gurdi (14. April 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> ref kühluing ? 91° geht eigentlich noch, ich glaube ab 95° geht er runter



Ja das ist richtig, mich wundert nur dass er Ihn so hoch bekommt mit der Temperatur weil der HBM ja doch recht emfindlich reagiert bei höheren Taktraten. Da hast du guten Speicher erwischt würde ich mal sagen 

Update: Die Lüfter sind heute gekommen, hab jetzt beide Karten umgebaut.
Es hat sich herausgestellt dass meine 64er ein unmoldet Chip hatte, das erklärte auch den schlecht Taktbaren HBM bei mir wahrscheinlich. Aktuelle Werte zum Umbau reiche ich heute Nacht oder morgen nach, hab den Umbau fleißig dokumentiert und kann euch dann mal detaillierte Bilder liefern. Sieht schick aus


----------



## drstoecker (14. April 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja das ist richtig, mich wundert nur dass er Ihn so hoch bekommt mit der Temperatur weil der HBM ja doch recht emfindlich reagiert bei höheren Taktraten. Da hast du guten Speicher erwischt würde ich mal sagen
> 
> Update: Die Lüfter sind heute gekommen, hab jetzt beide Karten umgebaut.
> Es hat sich herausgestellt dass meine 64er ein unmoldet Chip hatte, das erklärte auch den schlecht Taktbaren HBM bei mir wahrscheinlich. Aktuelle Werte zum Umbau reiche ich heute Nacht oder morgen nach, hab den Umbau fleißig dokumentiert und kann euch dann mal detaillierte Bilder liefern. Sieht schick aus


Unmoldet Chip , das heißt?


----------



## DARPA (14. April 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Unmoldet Chip , das heißt?



Lücken zwischen den DIEs auf dem Interposer nicht vergossen

Verwirrung um drei verschiedene Packages bei der Radeon RX Vega von AMD (Update)


----------



## Kenschin12 (14. April 2018)

Hey Leute ich würde gerne eine Vega 56 kaufen wenn die Preise mal auf die 500€ fallen sollten 

Mein Plan wäre aktuell entweder das Costum Modell Red Dragon  von Power Color oder die Sapphire Pulse. Will es auf jedenfalls mit dem Effizients Modus und selbst noch etwas Undervolten.  Es sollte doch so immer noch ein gutes Stück mehr Leistung als eine RX 580 liefern oder? Oder sollte ich dann leiber doch zu einer RX 570/80 greifen?


----------



## Rallyesport (14. April 2018)

Naja die Vega hat gefühlt bald die doppelte Leistung zu einer RX 580, ich hatte die ganze Zeit eine vergleichbare R9 290 im Hauptrechner und die Vega ist so viel Stärker, das ist auf jeden Fall ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. 

Hab mal noch jeweils 10min den Stabilitätstest von 3D Mark laufen lassen und hab mal die Ergebnisse unten eingefügt.
@ Gurdi
wie ist das denn beim Morpheus wie werden da die Spawas ect gekühlt? 
Beim Eiswolf werden die ja mit dem Kühler auf Kontakt bedeckt, beim Morpheus muss man ja extra Kühlkörper aufkleben? 

Und nochmal ne Frage zum Eiswolf, wo wird denn die Pumpe eingesteckt und wo werden die Lüfter eingesteckt? 
Die Pumpe muss doch eigimmer auf 100% laufen oder? 
Da kann man Theoretisch den AOI Anschluss auf dem Board nutzen und die Lüfter über Y-Stecker von der Graka regeln lassen?


----------



## moreply (14. April 2018)

@Rallyesport

Beim Morpheus sitzt der eigentliche Kühlkörper nur auf der GPU. Der Rest wird über aufgeklebte Alu Kühlkörper gekühlt.

Die Pumpe kannst ans Mainboard anschließen. Lüfter sind normale 3 Pin du bräuchtest also einen Adapter.


----------



## moonshot (14. April 2018)

Kenschin12 schrieb:


> Es sollte doch so immer noch ein gutes Stück mehr Leistung als eine RX 580 liefern oder? Oder sollte ich dann leiber doch zu einer RX 570/80 greifen?



Also ich bin bei P7 920 mV eff. 1420 MHz und 150W Asic in Firestrike mit 21000 Punkten. Viel tiefer kommst du mit der Spannung nicht mehr und das ist schon 1070ti Niveau mit nicht all zu hohem Mehrverbrauch.

Ich finde ja die Nitro+ sehr chic. hmm Morpheus Wasser oder jemand zum tauschen finden....


----------



## Rallyesport (14. April 2018)

moreply schrieb:


> @Rallyesport
> 
> Beim Morpheus sitzt der eigentliche Kühlkörper nur auf der GPU. Der Rest wird über aufgeklebte Alu Kühlkörper gekühlt.
> 
> Die Pumpe kannst ans Mainboard anschließen. Lüfter sind normale 3 Pin du bräuchtest also einen Adapter.



Welchen Anschluss besitzt denn die Graka und welchen Adapter brauche ich da?


----------



## moreply (14. April 2018)

Sowas brauchst du:

Phobya PWM Adapter fur VGA: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## Kenschin12 (14. April 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Ich finde ja die Nitro+ sehr chic.



Das Problem an der Nitro ist das mein Netztteil keine 3x 8 Pin Anschlüsse hat. Ich glaube die Nitro könnte auch etwas zu groß für mein kleines Gehäuse sein. Darum lieber was kleineres und laut CB Test soll die Pulse gar nicht schlecht sein außerdem will ich ja dafür sorgen das sie nur etwas weniger Strom zieht bessere Performace als eine RX 580 bietet und somit schön leise ist. Übertakten habe ich keineswegs damit vor.  Aber wie gesagt solange der Preis nicht bei ca 500€ angekommen ist (falls das je Passiert) wirds wohl bei meiner RX 560 bleiben


----------



## drstoecker (14. April 2018)

DARPA schrieb:


> Lücken zwischen den DIEs auf dem Interposer nicht vergossen
> 
> Verwirrung um drei verschiedene Packages bei der Radeon RX Vega von AMD (Update)



Achso ja stimmt gabs ja am Anfang so einen shitstorm deswegen. Bin aber ehrlich davon ausgegangen das es nur bei den pressesamples so gewesen sei.


----------



## Gurdi (14. April 2018)

Sry, Doppelpost.Siehe nächste Seite.


----------



## Gurdi (14. April 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Achso ja stimmt gabs ja am Anfang so einen shitstorm deswegen. Bin aber ehrlich davon ausgegangen das es nur bei den pressesamples so gewesen sei.



Das hatte ich auch vermutet bis heute....
@Rallysport: Ich habe den Morpheus komplett ohne die kleinen Kühlkörper montiert indem ich die alte Backplate + einen Teil der Hauptplatte für die Montage verwendet habe, dadurch werden wie vorher auch alle SpaWas über die Platte und die Wärmeleitpads der Referenz gekühlt. Der Morpheus bläst bei mir auf die Karte drauf, dadurch bleiben alle SpaWas sehr kühl. Auf den Bildern sieht man wie die Grundplatte zugeschnitten wurde. Mit dem Adapter kannst du zwei Lüfter ohne Probleme versorgen und via PWM genau steuern.

Der Chip auf dem Bild ist der meiner 64er, unmoldet. Ich habs leider verdaddelt den moldet von der 56er zu knipsen, da war schon die Paste drauf. Bei der 56er sieht man die Pads auf der "Grundplatte" und wie sich die 56er in meinen HTPC Quetscht^^

@Kenschin: Mir gefällt die Red Dragon sehr gut, ist aber ziemlich lang die Karte. 
YouTube
Die 56 ist selbst mit massiven Undervolt Lichtjahre vor der 580er. Siehe hier. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/485138-amd-rx-vega-laberthread-274.html#post9318802
Das sollte einer Pulse oder Red Dragon nahe kommen von den Settings, Temps etc. da auch mit dem Morpheus gebencht.


----------



## Kenschin12 (14. April 2018)

Stimmt die Red Dragon ist lang und auch breit habe da laut Hersteller nur 149mm und die Karte hat 140mm also wenn ich auf Nummer Sicher gehen will und auch etwas Luft möchte dann wäre nur noch die Sapphire Pulse übrig 
Danke für die schnelle nette Infos dann werde ich mal die Preise weiter beobachten und hoffe ich ergattere in nächster Zukunft eine.


----------



## Gurdi (14. April 2018)

Kenschin12 schrieb:


> Stimmt die Red Dragon ist lang und auch breit habe da laut Hersteller nur 149mm und die Karte hat 140mm also wenn ich auf Nummer Sicher gehen will und auch etwas Luft möchte dann wäre nur noch die Sapphire Pulse übrig
> Danke für die schnelle nette Infos dann werde ich mal die Preise weiter beobachten und hoffe ich ergattere in nächster Zukunft eine.



Wenn du nix findest meld dich mal, meine 56er ist in dem HTPC eigentlich Perlen vor die Säue. Ich bench die da mal morgen noch mit dem Referenz aus, mal sehn ob das was taugt.


----------



## moreply (14. April 2018)

@Gurdi

Ich hab jetzt mal wie versprochen 3D Mark laufen lassen:

AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 5 1600,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. CROSSHAIR VI HERO

AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 5 1600,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. CROSSHAIR VI HERO

AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 5 1600,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. CROSSHAIR VI HERO




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es besteht definitiv noch optimierungs bedarf bei der Karte  Also wenn du ein paar tipps hast raus damit !
1080ti mach ich die tage.


----------



## Mango2Go (14. April 2018)

Kenschin12 schrieb:


> Hey Leute ich würde gerne eine Vega 56 kaufen wenn die Preise mal auf die 500€ fallen sollten
> 
> Mein Plan wäre aktuell entweder das Costum Modell Red Dragon  von Power Color oder die Sapphire Pulse. Will es auf jedenfalls mit dem Effizients Modus und selbst noch etwas Undervolten.  Es sollte doch so immer noch ein gutes Stück mehr Leistung als eine RX 580 liefern oder? Oder sollte ich dann leiber doch zu einer RX 570/80 greifen?



Ich würde tatsächlich die Red Dragon präferieren^^ Allerdings schenkt die sich mit der Pulse vermutlich wenig.


----------



## Gurdi (14. April 2018)

moreply schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> Ich hab jetzt mal wie versprochen 3D Mark laufen lassen:
> 
> ...



Gib mir mal deine aktuellen Settings durch. 
Das sind meine jetzt angepassten Werte auf den Morpheus. Ich bin mehr als nur begeistert muss ich sagen.
Das ganze bei 950mv und ner ASIC von 200 Watt im UHD Betrieb. Der Kühler ist dabei nicht einmal mehr hörbar in meinem Gehäuse, wirklich keinen Mucks bis 1100 Umdrehungen und damit unter 60 Grad bei Chip und HBM. VRM´s und HotSpot liefern Traumwerte von max 75 Grad.


----------



## moreply (15. April 2018)

PT +50%
HBM 1000 Mhz
GPU 1710 Mhz
P6 1150 mV
P7 1200 mV
HBM 1100 mV

Temps:

43°C GPU
52°C Hot Spot
42°C HBM

@WaKü


Ich hatte mich mal an UV probiert, hat leider nie so wirklich geklappt.


----------



## Rallyesport (15. April 2018)

Danke Gurdi 
@ moreply
Dann hast du was falsch gemacht 
1050 und 1030 sollte mit 1602 und 1577 super laufen, HBM 1030. 
Beste Grüße


----------



## Gurdi (15. April 2018)

Das liegt häufig daran dass die meisten versuchen den Takt bei den PStates über das angezeigte Niveau hin deutlich anzuheben.

Warum ist dein HBM "nur" auf 1Ghz?


----------



## moreply (15. April 2018)

Bin einfach nie höher gegangen.

Mir geht es um max. Performance. Aber dafür muss ich ja eh UV betreiben 

Was hat sich den bisher als "sicheres" setting erwiesen. Wenn ich Ralleysports angaben richtig interpretiere:

P6 1030 mV 1577 mhz
P7 1050 mV 1602 mhz

HBM 1030 mhz

Ich würde halt eher höher takten aber wenn 1200 mV zu viel sind in welchen Spannungsbereich bewegen wir uns dann?


----------



## Gurdi (15. April 2018)

Also aus dem Bauch heraus halte ich so max. 1,125v noch für sinnvoll, darüber wirds echt eng und lohnt eigentlich nur für Benchmarks.
Der HBM geht bei guter Kühlung eigentlich bis 1,1Ghz. Probiers doch mal aus und taste dich mal in 20Mhz Schritten an die 1,1Ghz.

Bei der LC würde ich dir mal pauschal folgende Werte empfehlen:
P7 1622/1100
P6 1602/1050

HBM: 1100/1100

Probier das mal aus und Bench mal den Ultra, damit kann man gut den Coretakt validieren.


----------



## hugo-03 (15. April 2018)

moreply schrieb:


> PT +50%
> HBM 1000 Mhz
> GPU 1710 Mhz
> P6 1150 mV
> ...



wahrscheinlich ist dein OC etwas instabil, weil den benchmark mehr MHz auf der GPU anzeigt als du eingestellt hast. siehe unter GPU boost "Core clock 1,738 MHz" das hat ich auch und dann ist mir das beim spielen auch immer abgeschmiert


----------



## Rallyesport (16. April 2018)

Mal noch ne andere Frage, bei mir steht bei HBM2 (Samsung) wird das richtig ausgelesen oder steht überall Samsung bei GPU-Z? 
Kann man vom Hersteller darauf schliesen welcher Chip verbaut ist? Also einer mit Höhenunterschied, oder komplett vergossen? 
Und lässt sicher der Speicher verschiedener Hersteller auf Vega Karten unterschiedlich gut takten?


----------



## Mango2Go (16. April 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Mal noch ne andere Frage, bei mir steht bei HBM2 (Samsung) wird das richtig ausgelesen oder steht überall Samsung bei GPU-Z?
> Kann man vom Hersteller darauf schliesen welcher Chip verbaut ist? Also einer mit Höhenunterschied, oder komplett vergossen?
> Und lässt sicher der Speicher verschiedener Hersteller auf Vega Karten unterschiedlich gut takten?



Samsung taktet glaube ich besser als der von SK Hynix. Ist aber nur aus der Erinnerung. Hynix hatte am Anfang Probleme. Ich weiß nicht ob das jetzt gelöst ist.


----------



## Gurdi (16. April 2018)

Mango2Go schrieb:


> Samsung taktet glaube ich besser als der von SK Hynix. Ist aber nur aus der Erinnerung. Hynix hatte am Anfang Probleme. Ich weiß nicht ob das jetzt gelöst ist.



Nein das hat sich mittlerweile geklärt. Alle Referenzmodelle haben/hatten Speicher von Samsung. Es ist immer der selbe.
@Rallyesport: Meines Wissens nach gibts es keine zuverlässige Möglichkeit festzustellen, welches Package verbaut wurde.
Aufgrund deines hohen HBM OC, würde ich bei dir vermuten dass du einen moldet Chip, also einen gegossenen hast. Da ich schon mehrere Vegas hatte, würde ich vermuten dass der moldet Chip sich generell durch höheres Mem OC auszeichnet da dieser generell kühler bleibt.

Da es keinen verschiedenen Lieferanten bei den Referenzkarten gibt, ist es reine Glückssache wie gut dein HBM geht. Der HBM ist aber auch tückisch, ich bin auch gerade am zurückrudern, da er die hohen Taktraten nicht schafft bei langen Spielesessions.

Auch wenn du einen unmoldet Chip has,t ist da eigentlich kein Problem beim Kühlertausch, man verwendet einfach etwas mehr Wärmeleitpaste und füllt damit die "T-Lücke" auf. Was man aber bei Vega  meiner Meinung nach auf keinen Fall machen sollte, ist Flüssigmetall zu  verwenden. Da würde ich massiv von abraten.


----------



## Mango2Go (16. April 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nein das hat sich mittlerweile geklärt. Alle Referenzmodelle haben/hatten Speicher von Samsung. Es ist immer der selbe.
> @Rallyesport: Meines Wissens nach gibts es keine zuverlässige Möglichkeit festzustellen, welches Package verbaut wurde.
> Aufgrund deines hohen HBM OC, würde ich bei dir vermuten dass du einen moldet Chip, also einen gegossenen hast. Da ich schon mehrere Vegas hatte, würde ich vermuten dass der moldet Chip sich generell durch höheres Mem OC auszeichnet da dieser generell kühler bleibt.
> 
> ...



Guter Einwand, damit kannst du nen kurzen auf dem Chip erzeugen. Ist nicht schön, schädigt aber glaube ich nicht zwingend dauerhaft. Versuchen würde ich's aber nicht.

Cool, seit wann ist das behoben? Hab das gar nicht mehr mitbekommen.


----------



## hugo-03 (16. April 2018)

Naja etwas zurück rudern ist bei Vega allgemein ganz gut, weil die Spiele so unterschiedlich skalieren


----------



## Gurdi (16. April 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> Naja etwas zurück rudern ist bei Vega allgemein ganz gut, weil die Spiele so unterschiedlich skalieren



Ja das musste ich leider auch, mein Ram läuft leider nur bis 1050 stabil.
@Mango:Was genau meinst du was behoben wurde. Steh irgendwie auf dem Schlauch.


----------



## Mango2Go (16. April 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja das musste ich leider auch, mein Ram läuft leider nur bis 1050 stabil.
> @Mango:Was genau meinst du was behoben wurde. Steh irgendwie auf dem Schlauch.



Die Hynix Ram Probleme, AMD konnte doch am Anfang nicht bei Hynix bestellen wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, weil die den Takt nicht halten konnten. Deshalb wurde erstmal nur mit Samsung VRam gebaut.


----------



## Gurdi (17. April 2018)

Ich glaube Hynix liefert immer noch keinen HBM. Alle Costums werden zumindest auch mit Samsung gelabelt laut PCGH.

Hab jetzt die 56er mal intesiver geteste im HTPC.
Low Power Profil. Max. ASIC 165Watt, Core 1430, HBM 1020.
Lüfter auf 2100Umdrehungen. Die Karte läuft wie geschmiert, leise, Kühl und schnell. Hätte nicht gedacht dass ich ne Refrenz so HTPC tauglich kriege. Auch meine kritischen Benchmarks laufen einwandfrei durch.


----------



## moonshot (17. April 2018)

Ich hab schon ein paar Custom 56er GPU-Z Screens mit Hynix gesehen. Nur die 64er scheinen exklusiv Samsung HBM zu verwenden.


----------



## Gurdi (17. April 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Ich hab schon ein paar Custom 56er GPU-Z Screens mit Hynix gesehen. Nur die 64er scheinen exklusiv Samsung HBM zu verwenden.



Jetzt wo du es sagst, schwebt mir auch ne Meldung im Kopf dass Hynix langsamer spezifizierten Speicher ausliefert.


----------



## Rallyesport (17. April 2018)

Du Gurdi, hast du mal noch ein paar Werte mit der 64er gefahren die nicht wirklich viel Leistung fressen aber sparsam sind? 
Ich komme irgendwie nicht unter 250W 
Falls du da was hast, nen Screenshot aus dem Wattman würd mir da schon reichen als Grundlage selbst zu testen


----------



## Gurdi (17. April 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Du Gurdi, hast du mal noch ein paar Werte mit der 64er gefahren die nicht wirklich viel Leistung fressen aber sparsam sind?
> Ich komme irgendwie nicht unter 250W
> Falls du da was hast, nen Screenshot aus dem Wattman würd mir da schon reichen als Grundlage selbst zu testen



Ich hab leider alle Profile gekillt mit der Treiber Neuinstallation, da ich öfter die Karten gewechselt hatte war das mal angebracht.
Das sind meine aktuelle 64er Settings, das Taktniveau ist aber exakt ermittelt.

Nimm auf P7 hier einfach mal 1552
HBM musst du schauen wie stabil der bei dir ist. Damit bin ich bei 950mv und circa 1520 Takt in UHD.

Screen von den 56er Settings passen leider nicht auf ein Bild. Bei den 56er Settins ist zu beachten dass sich der HBM dann nicht über 1020 einstellen lässt so, durczh den Uncoretakt wird hier die Taktrate begrenzt. Man brauch mindestens 1000 auf dem Uncore  über darüber hinaus zu übertakten.


----------



## Rallyesport (17. April 2018)

Okay danke da bastel ich mal bisschen rum 

Bzw ich glaube ich komme stabil da nicht hin  
Da ich bei P7 mit 1015mV schon aussetzer bekomme, da äussert sich dann so bei mir das ich z.B. wärend eines Skype Anrufs Tonaussetzer bekomme obwohl der Treiber nicht aussteigt. (Getestet mit 3D Mark11)

Update, mit bisschen Feintuning scheint das echt zu klappen und ich komme auf etwa 225W runter. das is krass...


----------



## panthex (17. April 2018)

Moin zusammen,

hab mal den Far Cry 5 Benchmark bei mir durchgejagt, mit respektablen 96 Bildern im Schnitt.
Und in UHD mit 46 Bildern im Schnitt.
Vega 56 @ 64 LC Bios - P6 1602/1050 P7 1622/1100 MEM 1050/950


----------



## moreply (17. April 2018)

Bei mir laufen die settings jetzt stabil.

P7 1622/1100
P6 1602/1050

HBM 1100/1100

Ich hatte sie auch schon auf 1672, aber seit gestert stürzt der treiber leider ab.


----------



## ToflixGamer (17. April 2018)

Ist es zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt eigentlich sinnvoll, sich einen Kauf zu überlegen?
Oder gehen die Preise in absehbarer Zeit runter?
Ich würde mich evtl. für eine Vega 64 interessieren...


----------



## Rallyesport (17. April 2018)

Meine Kristallkugel ist etwas stumpf zur Zeit, aber ich denke noch ein paar Tage warten kann nichts schaden  
Ne Vega 64 würd ich dir ab 550€ empfehlen, eher ab 500. Natürlich reden wir dann über eine neue nicht über eine gebrauchte.


----------



## ToflixGamer (17. April 2018)

Jup, für den Preis wäre die ja dann auch erschwinglich. 
Nur sehe ich teils ne Vega 64 im Alternate-Outlet für 670€ und das ist einfach unnötig viel. 

Für 500€ würde ich mir das eher noch überlegen... Im Wechsel gegen die R9 390 (wegen WQHD) wäre das interessant.


----------



## Rallyesport (17. April 2018)

Für 500 ne Custom wäre nen guter Preis da würd ich sofort zuschlagen, gut ich hab ja schon eine^^ halt ne Referenz, aber wenigstens ne Vega lol


----------



## ToflixGamer (18. April 2018)

Mal sehen, wie lang es noch dauert, bis die Preise wieder vernünftig werden. ^^


----------



## Gurdi (18. April 2018)

450 für ne 56er und 550 für ne 64er sind im Rahmen.Mehr würde ich auch nicht zahlen.
@Rallyesport: Auf welchen Werte bist du gelandet?Hast du deine Karte stabil bekommen mit niedrigerem Verbrauch?

Ich beacker aktuell noch meine 56er Referenz, die letzten Tests eben sahen ganz gut aus. Dirt 4 und Warhammer Vermintide 2 liefen anstandslos auf der Lowpower Einstellung. Ich muss es noch ein wenig länger testen, aber es sieht so aus als würde ich die Karte stabil bekommen bei 140 Watt ASIC und 918mv Spannung.
Das auftragen neuer Wärmeleitpaste wirkt sich auch recht positiv aus so wies ausschaut.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (18. April 2018)

Hmm, die Red Devil knackt wohl demnächst die 700€-Marke. 
PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 64 Red Devil Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Leider ist sie 1mm zu lang für mein Gehäuse, wenn ich einen der Frontlüfter nicht ausbauen möchte.
Wenn der Preissturz weiter geht, kaufe ich mir sicherlich im Sommer dann die Sapphire oder Ausus (die passen auch in mein mATX-Gehäuse).
Ist dann mal wieder ein schönes kleines Bastelprojekt.


----------



## Mango2Go (18. April 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Hmm, die Red Devil knackt wohl demnächst die 700€-Marke.
> PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 64 Red Devil Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Leider ist sie 1mm zu lang für mein Gehäuse, wenn ich einen der Frontlüfter nicht ausbauen möchte.
> Wenn der Preissturz weiter geht, kaufe ich mir sicherlich im Sommer dann die Sapphire oder Ausus (die passen auch in mein mATX-Gehäuse).
> Ist dann mal wieder ein schönes kleines Bastelprojekt.



Schwing die Feile xD


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (18. April 2018)

Mango2Go schrieb:


> Schwing die Feile xD




Ne, das wird nichts. Mein Gehäuse steht leider auf'm Schreibtisch und hat ein Sichtfenster. Zudem habe ich auch keine Feile.
Das einzige, dass ich letztes Jahr bei meinem Auszug aus dem Elternhaus (wegen Studium) an meinem Vater vorbei schmuggeln konnte, waren zwei Schraubendreher und zwei Kneifzangen. Und er passt höllisch auf sein Werkzeug auf.
Und mehr habe ich bisher aun Werkzeug auch nicht beim PC-Basteln benötigt, außerdem bin ich zu geizig, um in den Baumarkt zu rennen (irgendwo muss das Geld für die Hardware schließlich kommen.


----------



## Mango2Go (18. April 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Ne, das wird nichts. Mein Gehäuse steht leider auf'm Schreibtisch und hat ein Sichtfenster. Zudem habe ich auch keine Feile.
> Das einzige, dass ich letztes Jahr bei meinem Auszug aus dem Elternhaus (wegen Studium) an meinem Vater vorbei schmuggeln konnte, waren zwei Schraubendreher und zwei Kneifzangen. Und er passt höllisch auf sein Werkzeug auf.
> Und mehr habe ich bisher aun Werkzeug auch nicht beim PC-Basteln benötigt, außerdem bin ich zu geizig, um in den Baumarkt zu rennen (irgendwo muss das Geld für die Hardware schließlich kommen.



Du könntest einen Lüfter mit flachem Profil kaufen. (Oder du wartest einfach. Das mit der Feile war mehr scherzhaft xD Das hab ich einmal für eine 390x Devil in nem Sharkoon Gehäuse gemacht^^ NIE WIEDER)


----------



## Krolgosh (18. April 2018)

Mango2Go schrieb:


> Du könntest einen Lüfter mit flachem Profil kaufen. (Oder du wartest einfach. Das mit der Feile war mehr scherzhaft xD Das hab ich einmal für eine 390x Devil in nem Sharkoon Gehäuse gemacht^^ NIE WIEDER)



Sieht ja auch doof aus wenn man die GRAKA abfeilt


----------



## Zwock7420 (18. April 2018)

Ich würd sowas auch niemals an nem theoretischen mm. (der auf irgend einem Datenblatt steht, und von dem man nichtmal wirklich weiß, ob er nun passt oder nicht) scheitern lassen. Ein Millimeter ist da mmn. kein Maß... und selbst wenn es absolut nicht passen sollte, so gibt es inzwischen auch schon sooo gute Slimline Lüfter...

Ich kann z.B. den Noctua NF-A12x15 wärmstens empfehlen. Hammer Leistung und absolut leise bei immernoch massig Airflow, wenn man ihn runter regelt. Da kommen mmn. selbst viele Standard-Lüfter nicht mit.
Der Akasa Slimline wäre eine günstige Alternative dazu. Auch recht leise bei anständiger Leistung, nur halt nicht solche Leistungsreservern wie der Noctua.
Wenn es dir um statischen Druck geht, kann ich auch den Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex empfehlen. Der macht sich auch auf Radis gar nicht schlecht, und den gibts auch in schickem Weiß. Hab den lange vor meinen HDDs sitzen gehabt, ist sicherlich nicht der leiseste Vertreter, aber lässt sich auch sehr gut per PWM drosseln, sodass man ihn (auch auf dem Tisch stehend) nicht mehr hört.


----------



## Gurdi (18. April 2018)

So hab mir mal erlaubt, Vega gegen die grüne Konkurrenz in den PCGH Listen zu stellen
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...ing-unigine-superposition-36.html#post9327089
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...mark-2013-time-spy-added-191.html#post9326991

Im Firestrike und 1080p  solide über der 1080er Konkurrenz,  im 4k und TimeSpy liege ich drunter.


----------



## Rallyesport (18. April 2018)

Hallo Gurdi, also ich hab dir hier mal ein Bild angehangen wie meine Momentanen Werte sind, 100% sicher ob das rund läuft bin ich mir noch nicht, das liegt aber daran das ich gestern nicht wirklich zum spielen kam. 
Die Benchmarkläufe und der Stresstest lief ohne Probleme durch. Aber wie gesagt ich muss es erst mal noch beobachten. 
Deine Werte liefen bei mir aber nicht stabil, von daher ging ich da etwas darüber mit der Spannung. 
Ich sag dir erstmal Danke für deine Hilfe und schau mal weiter, momentan bekomme ich die Karte sogar super gekühlt mit der Referenzkühlung und das sogar in akzeptabler Lautstärke. Ich muss jetzt erstmal schauen wie es sich im Sommer entwickelt. 
Momentan muss ich mit dem Geld etwas haushalten da ich erst noch im Garten den kleinen Hühnerstall bauen muss, das ist Priorität Nr. 1.


----------



## Gurdi (18. April 2018)

Das sieht doch super aus. Die meisten 64er brauchen eine Mindestspannung von 975mv für die 1,5Ghz Grenze.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (18. April 2018)

Wenn ich darüber nachdenke, sind Slim-Lüfter keine so schlechte Idee. Ich müsste dann aber meine beiden 140mm Enermax Lüfter in der Front austauschen, da das sonst sehr uneinheitlich aussehen würde.
So oder so warte ich aber noch ab, dass die Preise fallen. Ende diesen Monats steht erstmal eine große SSD Investition an, damit die letzte Festplatte rausfliegen kann.


----------



## Gurdi (18. April 2018)

Es wird langsam:
GIGABYTE Radeon RX VEGA 56 GAMING OC 8G, Grafikkarte schwarz'/'orange, 3x DisplayPort, 3x HDMI, Outlet


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (18. April 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Es wird langsam:
> GIGABYTE Radeon RX VEGA 56 GAMING OC 8G, Grafikkarte schwarz'/'orange, 3x DisplayPort, 3x HDMI, Outlet




Das ist ein Preis, wo die VEGA 64 mal hinkommen muss. Und bei Grafikkarten ist es mir auch egal, ob sie aus'm Outlet kommt, solange sie problemlos funktioniert. Ich habe zwar ein Sichtfenster, aber ich beim durchgucken keine Kratzer o.ä.


----------



## Mango2Go (18. April 2018)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Sieht ja auch doof aus wenn man die GRAKA abfeilt



Nicht die Graka xD Das Gehäuse xD Man feilt doch nicht an der Graka xD


----------



## Krolgosh (18. April 2018)

Mango2Go schrieb:


> Nicht die Graka xD Das Gehäuse xD Man feilt doch nicht an der Graka xD



Nene.. soviel abfeilen das es passt, dann bringt man noch kleine Rillen an.. dienen der Beschleunigung.  Quasi Frei nach Homer Simpson... 

Spaß beiseite, und wieder BTT.


----------



## Gurdi (18. April 2018)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Nene.. soviel abfeilen das es passt, dann bringt man noch kleine Rillen an.. dienen der Beschleunigung.  Quasi Frei nach Homer Simpson...
> 
> Spaß beiseite, und wieder BTT.



Hmm ich muss zugeben dass ich bei meiner 290er Strixx sowas schon gemachth habe wenn ich ehrlich bin^^
Ich habe einen Teil der hinteren Abdeckungen abgebogen und die verbliebenen Nasen dann abgefeilt.  Dadurch kam mehr Luft in die Kühlfinnen von meinen Frontlüftern 
Ich habs aber primär gemacht weil die Karte etwas zu lang war für mein Gehäuse. Verkauft hab ich die Karte die ich selbst bereits gebraucht gekauft hatte mit Blackscreenbug(hab ich behoben via Bios) dann an einen Miner für mehr Geld als ich bezahlt hab^^

AMD ist einfach immer ein gutes Geschäft


----------



## Rallyesport (19. April 2018)

Meine R9 290 Vapor X hab ich auch hinten abeschnitten damit sie gepasst hat, das Teil ist aber auch riesig, quasi der Black Hammer in meinem Gehäuse...^^


----------



## Mango2Go (19. April 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Meine R9 290 Vapor X hab ich auch hinten abeschnitten damit sie gepasst hat, das Teil ist aber auch riesig, quasi der Black Hammer in meinem Gehäuse...^^



Ó.ô was hab ich da nur los getreten. Mir blutet grad mein inneres Auge Leute... Man man man. Das ist ja nicht gerade artgerechte GPU-Haltung.

Apropos alte GPUs xD Schaut mal was ich ausgegraben hab beim Aufräumen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die hatte noch diesen "geilen" Föhneffekt im Referenzdesign.


----------



## Rallyesport (19. April 2018)

DIe ist cool ne HD5850 oder 5870? 

Ich weiß nicht die Referenzdesign Grakas sehen einfach immer besser aus als der größte Teil der Custom Modelle, ich hatte damals zwei HD5850 Toxic von Sapphire im Crossfire laufen, die Teile waren super hässlich.


----------



## Mango2Go (19. April 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> DIe ist cool ne HD5850 oder 5870?
> 
> Ich weiß nicht die Referenzdesign Grakas sehen einfach immer besser aus als der größte Teil der Custom Modelle, ich hatte damals zwei HD5850 Toxic von Sapphire im Crossfire laufen, die Teile waren super hässlich.



Ne HD5850. Die war schon ein ordentliches Geschoss  Ja, cool sehen die immer aus, sind aber leider so laut :/


----------



## sdgfredg (19. April 2018)

Hallo welche ist die leiseste Vega 56? Gibt es eine mit maximal 2,5 Slot? Kann man die Vega auf mindestens 180 Watt drücken ohne Performance verlust?
Sind die Treiber schon brauchbar?


Nachdem ganzen GPP mist muss ich meine Nvidia einfach loswerden kein bock mehr.`Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## Gurdi (19. April 2018)

sdgfredg schrieb:


> Hallo welche ist die leiseste Vega 56? Gibt es eine mit maximal 2,5 Slot? Kann man die Vega auf mindestens 180 Watt drücken ohne Performance verlust?
> Sind die Treiber schon brauchbar?
> 
> 
> Nachdem ganzen GPP mist muss ich meine Nvidia einfach loswerden kein bock mehr.`Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.



Am leisesten ist die Sapphire Nitro +, 
Diese frisst aber 3 Slots, empfehlenswert wäre für dich die Red Dragon oder die Pulse
180Watt ist so die Untergrenze von Vega, da man nicht unter 900mv Spannung kommt(zumindest mit dem 64er Bios)
Dabei kann man die Leistung aber sogar noch deutlich erhöhen wenn man es richtig anstellt.
Die Treiber werkeln anstandslos ohne Probleme.

Die Vega Karten sind aber leider immer noch zu teuer.


----------



## moonshot (19. April 2018)

Wieso kommst du nicht unter 900mV ? 
In Spellforce 1 fühlt sich meine bei 865 sehr wohl, braucht halt Reg.hack.

180 Watt gesamte Karte? Damit biste immer noch über dem, was die üblichen Benches so angeben.


----------



## Gurdi (19. April 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Wieso kommst du nicht unter 900mV ?
> In Spellforce 1 fühlt sich meine bei 865 sehr wohl, braucht halt Reg.hack.
> 
> 180 Watt gesamte Karte? Damit biste immer noch über dem, was die üblichen Benches so angeben.



Erzähl mal mehr, würde mich für den HTPC interessieren. Möchte für den aber keinen großen Aufwand betreiben.


----------



## moonshot (19. April 2018)

Mit OverdriveNTool. Controler Spannung ist bei P2 905 mV und P3 910mV. Gibt bei mir in P3 /P4 unter 900mV GPU Spannung bei eingestellten 907 /910

Ist halt auch keine Last. Wenns sauber durchtaktet, kann man mit P7 bestimmt auch so weit runter macht nur nicht viel Sinn.


----------



## sdgfredg (19. April 2018)

Okay Sapphir ist notiert ja ob 2 oder 3 Slot ist nicht sooo wichtig, Hauptsache leise. Gibt es beim Undervolten eine grenze wie bei Pascal? zumbsp von 825mv zu 800mv (meistens undervolte ich stark und gehe stark auf den Speicher da ob 1800mhz oder 2000 mhz bei 4k macht das vielleicht 1-2fps dafür 40 watt mehr verbrauch ist unsinn imo)verliert man viel leistung auch bei gleichem Takt. Also habe ich als Puffer 850mv meistens bei guten Chips, sonst 900mv. Gibt es das bei der Vega auch? Mit Biso Flashen usw das habe ich noch nie gemacht, rentiert es sich und ist es sicher?

Spiele in 4k auch viele alte spiele 60 fps muss es nur bei Shooter sein sonst bin ich mit 45 voll Zufrieden und Settings kann ich bedienen, schafft meine 1080 Problemlos meistens selbst auf Ultra, wenn ich jetzte 10% leistung verliere ( was bei 4k schon ein bisschen was ist) sagen wirs so ich will das die Leistung gleich bleibt mir ist klar das ich dafür Effizienz Opfern muss aber lieber das als so ein Kunden unfreundliches uternehmen zu unterstützen. Warum muss NMvidia sowas machen obwohl sie eh Marktführer sind? Vielleicht hat die 1180 ja 11,5gb statt 12......aber Technisch gesehn das muss ich ihnen lassen 1180 mit 50% über der 1080ti ist schon ne ansage falls das Gerücht stimmt von gestern aber seis drum.

Ja die Preise sind ein Witz meine 1080 hat mich 499 gekostet NEU und mit absolut unhörbarem Kühler.(Gainward Phöenix) Aber in den letzten Wochen ist es stark runter, aber was wäre den der angemessene Preis für ne Vega 56 Custom? Damals hatte ja Mindfactory die Refferenz für 409Euro drinn wenn man öfters gekuckt hat. also 460 normal oder? Wird noch ein langer weg aber die 600 Eruo sind schon fast geknackt.

Edit: Funktioniert das Radeon Overlay Problemlos? Dann kann ich ja msi afterburner eventuell entlassen  wäre auch toll desto weniger Programme desto besser.(ja nvidia deine telemetry kannst du dir auch sonst wohin stecken)


----------



## moonshot (19. April 2018)

Overlay tut, Treiber reicht für moderates UV allenfalls das ONT sonst brauchst du nichts. Afterburner kann weg.

P2 bei der Vega ist schon 900mV tiefer würde ich nicht gehen. Das sind aber auch schon 25% zu Stock. Die Karten haben alle Dual Bios ist also recht safe, dafür bekommst du die HBM Spannung der Vega 64 und somit auf 5% an die ran. 

Preislich halte ich die 1070ti für eine gute Referenz.
Zur 1080 Leistung musste glaub 30-40 Watt draufschlagen, da gibts je nach Modell und Einstellung aber auch Spielraum nach oben.

50%? Im Leben nicht. Dann wäre die 1160 auf Niveau einer 1080ti. Never ever machen die sich das eigen Geschäft so kaputt, eher glaub ich an ne Vega für 300€^^

Mit HBCC kannste jetzt schon 16 GB Speicher haben, brauchst nur genug RAM. Kann im best case 70% FPS bringen in 5K.


----------



## sdgfredg (19. April 2018)

16 GB DDR4 Ram @ 3200mhz, Ryzen hatte ich sowieos schon den Intel ist genaus so wie nvidia. die 50% beziehen sich nur auf die 1180 - zur 1080 in 1440p was der 1060 nachfolger bekommt weis ich auch nicht. 

Also mit dem flashen habe ich fast ne vega 64 aus der 56 gemacht mit verbrauch der v56? Ja die 1070ti war ja bei 460 rum bevor die ganze kacke zum dampfen anfing. 

Habe gelesen HBCC kann sich auch negativ auswirken welche einstellung wäre 24/7 empfehlenswert denn ich teste rum und stelle dann einen fixen wert frür mich ein mit der die Karte dann jahre laufen soll.

Also ist es möglich 1080 leistung zu erreichen? Wahrscheinlioch Stock weil übertaktet auf fast 2,1ghz und speicher noch 500 drauf machen schon was aber dann gehst auch auf über 230 watt.


----------



## moonshot (19. April 2018)

Ob sich die Nitro+ flashen lässt, weiß ich nicht, da müsstest du mal googlen, aber bei manchen Customs geht das.
In Games schadet HBCC eigentlich nicht, kann man aber in 10 Sek an oder aus machen.
Wenn der Verbrauch egal ist, kommst du mit einer Vega 64 in Firestrike oder Timespy auch in Bereiche die eine 1080 nicht mehr schafft und die eher unteres 1080ti Gebiet sind. Das ist dann aber nicht mehr wirklich Effizient. 
Games ist halt ein weites Feld. In FC 5 z.B. ist eine 56 Kopf an Kopf mit einer 1080. In Ni No Kuni bist du mit näher an der ti als an der non ti
Запрошенная Вами страница не была найдена на нашем сайте. | GameGPU


----------



## sdgfredg (19. April 2018)

Ja was Benchmark programme sagen interessiert mich persönlich nicht, nur was in Games geht zählt auch für mich. Ja das weis ich schon ein paar games gibt es wo AMD sehr gut abschneidet mit Support kann das ja noch mehr werden in ferner Zukunft. Ah also gehts das flashen nur bei Referenz oder wie?

Nun ja die kleine vega hat quais genauso viele shader wie die 1080ti  vielleicht wirds ja mal was bringen.

Edit: hammer warum leistet sie soviel in ni no kuni 2?  :O  Vulkan?

also diese hier: 8GB Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 56 Nitro+ Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de ? Gibtsn mauspad gratis dazu, und SOGAR wegen des gewichtes eine hilfsstütze (deswegen habe ich gefragt ob 2 oder 3 Slot aber Sapphire hat da Vorbildlich mitgedacht.) Ist Sapphir Amds EVGA?


----------



## moonshot (19. April 2018)

Die Referenz lassen sich alle sicher flashen, weil die Karten an sich identisch sind. Nur der Chip der 56 ist teildeaktiviert. 

Bei den Customs gibts zwischen 64 und 56 teils Unterschiede.  Ich weiß, dass sich manche Customs flashen lassen. Ich weiß aber nicht welche.


----------



## tobse2056 (20. April 2018)

sdgfredg schrieb:


> ? Gibtsn mauspad gratis dazu, und SOGAR wegen des gewichtes eine hilfsstütze (deswegen habe ich gefragt ob 2 oder 3 Slot aber Sapphire hat da Vorbildlich mitgedacht.) Ist Sapphir Amds EVGA?



Also die Stütze  und Mauspad ist nicht unbedingt ein kaufgrund, aber trotzdem eine schöne Karte.. leider passen bei mir keine 3 Slots rein.
Daher warte ich noch etwas weiter bis Asus Strix vega 64 noch ein tick günstiger wird, obwohl mir die Sapphire eigentlich besser gefällt

Aber allen Leuten den die Stütze gefällt , die gibt es auch anders . Dadurch ist meine RX480 perfekt gerade im Gehäuse 
upHere Grafikkarte GPU Brace Support-Videokarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## Gurdi (20. April 2018)

Es gibt wohl bei den Customs teilweise die Situation dass die 56er mit niedriger Spezifiziertem Hynix Ram ausgeliefert werden. Dort wäre eine Biosflash wohl nicht sinnvoll. Sofern Samung verbaut ist, sollte es kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## DaHell63 (20. April 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Wenn der Verbrauch egal ist, kommst du mit einer Vega 64 in Firestrike oder Timespy auch in Bereiche die eine 1080 nicht mehr schafft und die eher *unteres 1080ti Gebiet sind*. Das ist dann aber nicht mehr wirklich Effizient.


Teilweise gebe ich Dir Recht. Im Firestrike ist die Vega voll aufgerissen von einer GTX 1080 nicht zu halten (zumindest nicht von meiner). Da komme ich bis an 5% an die guten Ergebnisse einer Vega  nicht ran.
Time Spy ist die Sache eben umgekehrt. Da ist eine GTX 1080 in der Regel schneller. Also wie in Games, einmal ist die Vega64 schneller und einmal eben die GTX 1080.
Und laß doch die GTX 1080 Ti aus dem Spiel. Die ist bei den Benchmarks nun wirklich eine andere Liga.



moonshot schrieb:


> Games ist halt ein weites Feld. In FC 5 z.B. ist eine 56 Kopf an Kopf mit einer 1080.


Du meinst wohl die Vega 64
Far Cry 5 im Technik-Test - Das hubscheste und performanteste Far Cry im Benchmark mit 20 Grafikkarten

@Gurdi
Dein Mod gefällt mir sehr gut und die Ergebnisse dazu sind beachtlich (Temps/Leistung) .


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (20. April 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Aber allen Leuten den die Stütze gefällt , die gibt es auch anders . Dadurch ist meine RX480 perfekt gerade im Gehäuse
> upHere Grafikkarte GPU Brace Support-Videokarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


 Das sieht interessant aus, Werde ich mal beim nächsten basteln mal ausprobieren. Dann hängt meine 1080 Gamerock nicht mehr so durch.


----------



## sdgfredg (20. April 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Also die Stütze  und Mauspad ist nicht unbedingt ein kaufgrund, aber trotzdem eine schöne Karte.. leider passen bei mir keine 3 Slots rein.
> Daher warte ich noch etwas weiter bis Asus Strix vega 64 noch ein tick günstiger wird, obwohl mir die Sapphire eigentlich besser gefällt
> 
> Aber allen Leuten den die Stütze gefällt , die gibt es auch anders . Dadurch ist meine RX480 perfekt gerade im Gehäuse
> upHere Grafikkarte GPU Brace Support-Videokarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor



Das ist chon klar aber schön das ein boardpartner mitdenkt.


----------



## Gurdi (20. April 2018)

sdgfredg schrieb:


> Das ist chon klar aber schön das ein boardpartner mitdenkt.



Die Nitro ist schon die beste Vega, da gibt es nix. Außerdem sollte die definitiv zu flashen sein.
Aber eben auch sehr teuer. Du könntest auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt Glück haben evtl.

Wenn du Daten zur Leistung einer manuellen 56er brauchst, davon hab ich genug.


----------



## sdgfredg (20. April 2018)

Ne ich warte einfach bis die preise wieder auf normlae 400-450 max sind . mehr ist sie nicht wert. Wenn meine 1080 neu 499 gekostet hat damals. und vega 56 für 409 da war für die custom extra 30-50 cirka dann passt das, meine 1080 wird ja nicht schlecht bis dahin , wenn es soweit ist melde ich mich fix, wegen undervolting.

Edit: Gebraucht kommt nicht in frage solle die miner drauf sitzen bleiben.


----------



## drstoecker (20. April 2018)

weis jemand warum es keinen neuen treiber gibt? support bereits eingestellt? der letzte ist vom 26.03.! hatte das ebenfalls schon bei raven ridge bemängelt. kann doch nicht sein das da nichts mehr kommt oder sind die aktuell an dem super treiber am feilen der uns dann alle weghaut?


----------



## sdgfredg (20. April 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> weis jemand warum es keinen neuen treiber gibt? support bereits eingestellt? der letzte ist vom 26.03.! hatte das ebenfalls schon bei raven ridge bemängelt. kann doch nicht sein das da nichts mehr kommt oder sind die aktuell an dem super treiber am feilen der uns dann alle weghaut?



Hast du auch das b350 tomahawk board?^^


----------



## Gurdi (20. April 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> weis jemand warum es keinen neuen treiber gibt? support bereits eingestellt? der letzte ist vom 26.03.! hatte das ebenfalls schon bei raven ridge bemängelt. kann doch nicht sein das da nichts mehr kommt oder sind die aktuell an dem super treiber am feilen der uns dann alle weghaut?



Ich wundere mich auch ein wenig, ich wollte auf beiden Rechnern die Treiber nochmal komplett neu aufsetzten und hab deswegen gewartet. Mittlerweile hab ich den 18.3.4er genommen weil einfach nichts kam. Kann gut sein dass man wegen Ryzen etwas pennt aktuell im GPU Sektor.


----------



## moonshot (20. April 2018)

Zu Far Cry 5 Far Cry 5 Benchmark Performance Analysis | TechPowerUp

Ich will hier keines Falls einen Streit vom Zaun brechen, aber man sieht hier mal wieder ganz gut, dass ein einzelner Benchmark immer nur einen Teil abbildet, ohne dass jetzt ein anderer gleich falsch sein muss.


----------



## sdgfredg (20. April 2018)

WAS die 1080ti schafft nur 40 fps in far cry 5 ? dachte es sei ein gut optimiertes game........


----------



## Gurdi (20. April 2018)

Das dürfte der interne Benchmark sein mit einer 1080ti Referenz.


----------



## sdgfredg (20. April 2018)

Achso dachte schon.......wäre echt läpisch hab ja in Bf 1 auch 60 fps aber nicht mit der ti und da geht um einiges mehr ab.

Wie ist die Radeon Sofware wenn man seine Spiele aufzeichnen will? in 4k natürlich. Shadowplay macht das unheimlich gut und in sehr guter qualität. Hoffe bei AMD ebenfalls.


----------



## drstoecker (20. April 2018)

sdgfredg schrieb:


> Hast du auch das b350 tomahawk board?^^


Ne aber hatte das mal, habe mitlerweile 8 verschiede Bretter durch.


----------



## Noy (20. April 2018)

Hab ich was verpasst???
Hab das B350 Tomahwak.


----------



## Mango2Go (20. April 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Ne aber hatte das mal, habe mitlerweile 8 verschiede Bretter durch.



Ich hatte das B350 Tomahawk auch mal. Also jetzt hab ich ein X370 Fatal1ty und bin schon deutlich besser zufrieden.


----------



## DaHell63 (20. April 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Zu Far Cry 5 Far Cry 5 Benchmark Performance Analysis | TechPowerUp
> 
> Ich will hier keines Falls einen Streit vom Zaun brechen, aber man sieht hier mal wieder ganz gut, dass ein einzelner Benchmark immer nur einen Teil abbildet, ohne dass jetzt ein anderer gleich falsch sein muss.



Streiten wegen einem Spiel lohnt auch nicht.
Wie Gurdi richtig erkannt hat sind das Werte vom internen Benchmark. Erkennbar an den angeblichen 4GB VRam Auslastung in UHD. Im Spiel selber ist der VRam Verbrauch um etliches höher.
Danke an @Hisn http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fullsizeImage.php?i=992799

Wenn die Werte von Techpowerup also stimmen sollten, dann ist mein i7 3930K @4.2GHz mit einer GTX 1080 schneller als eine GTX 1080 Ti mit einem i7 8700K @4.8GHz.
Die 40FPS in UHD packt die GTX 1080 auch noch. (scal auf 2)
Techpowerup


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....meine GTX 1080


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....meine GTX 1080 TI


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob die Werte der Vegas zu gering sind müsste ein Vega Besitzer testen.


----------



## Gurdi (20. April 2018)

Kann mit Far Cry leider nicht dienen, werde aber demnächst denke ich mal einen kompletten Benchrun von meinen Spielen machen die PCGH im Parcour hat.


----------



## moonshot (20. April 2018)

Und woran liegt jetzt der Unterschied in den Benches? Ich mein 50% sind halt enorm. Aber erfinden werden die die Werte ja auch nicht.


----------



## Noy (20. April 2018)

Kann mir jemand erklären wie ich unter Linux das 64LC Referenz auf meine 56Referenz bekomme? Die 56 hat ne wakü drauf...


----------



## Gurdi (20. April 2018)

Hmm funktioniert ATIFlash nicht unter Linux?
Soweit ich weiß kann man aber über DOS auch die Karten flashen via Kommadozeile.


----------



## Noy (20. April 2018)

Hm,
gibt es ja als GIT. Vielleicht kann ich es bauen.
Woher bekomme ich dann das 64LC Bios? Am besten eine verlässliche Quelle...


----------



## Noy (20. April 2018)

Hm,
hab atiflash gefunden und lässt sich auch ausführen. Aber er findet keine Graka mit: ./atiflash -i
Es kommt:
Adapter not found


----------



## Gurdi (21. April 2018)

Noy schrieb:


> Hm,
> gibt es ja als GIT. Vielleicht kann ich es bauen.
> Woher bekomme ich dann das 64LC Bios? Am besten eine verlässliche Quelle...



Bei Techpowerup.


----------



## Rallyesport (21. April 2018)

Sorry das ich mal grad mit was anderem eure Diskussion stören muss 
Ich hab mit den Werten vor dir( +25mV) und 27° Raumtemperatur die Karte bei Maximal 3100 Umdrehungen Lüftergeschwindigkeit immer auf 75° Maximum halten können bei einem Höchstakt Ingame von 1496Mhz.
Spiel war The Hunter Call of the Wild, die Karte lief so ziemlich über weite Strecken komplett am Limit dank WQHD. 
Ich Werde noch etwas rumprobieren um sie auf mindestens 1500Mhz zu bringen und alles ist gut


----------



## Gurdi (21. April 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Sorry das ich mal grad mit was anderem eure Diskussion stören muss
> Ich hab mit den Werten vor dir( +25mV) und 27° Raumtemperatur die Karte bei Maximal 3100 Umdrehungen Lüftergeschwindigkeit immer auf 75° Maximum halten können bei einem Höchstakt Ingame von 1496Mhz.
> Spiel war The Hunter Call of the Wild, die Karte lief so ziemlich über weite Strecken komplett am Limit dank WQHD.
> Ich Werde noch etwas rumprobieren um sie auf mindestens 1500Mhz zu bringen und alles ist gut



Freut mich dass ich dir weiterhelfen konnte.
Bockig werden die Vegas in der Regel ab 1520-1530Mhz.  An einem gewissen Punkt stehen sich manchmal HBM und Core im Wege,also wenn beide am Limit getaktet sind. Hier kann es manchmal sinnvoll sein von dem einen ein klein wenig runter zu gehen um den anderen ´Takt besser auszufahren.

Bei 1,5Ghz hast du aber auch schon eine sehr gute Leistung, vor allem da dein HBM ja recht solide zu sein scheint.
Das ganze sollte dann in etwa hier landen.

Ich beiß mir grad ein wenig an meinem LowPower Projekt die Zähne aus. Die 900mv krieg ich aufs verrecken nicht stabil in UHD.
Ich teste gerade 925mv, das sieht schon deutlich runder aus auf der 56er.


----------



## Rallyesport (21. April 2018)

Hier grad nen Durchlauf Firestrike gemacht... sollte passen.


----------



## moonshot (21. April 2018)

@ Gurdi, wie hast du denn die niedrigen P-States eingestellt? Ich hatte immer dann Probleme wenns nicht sauber hoch und runter Takten konnte.


----------



## panthex (21. April 2018)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Wie Gurdi richtig erkannt hat sind das Werte vom internen Benchmark. Erkennbar an den angeblichen 4GB VRam Auslastung in UHD. Im Spiel selber ist der VRam Verbrauch um etliches höher.





moonshot schrieb:


> Und woran liegt jetzt der Unterschied in den Benches? Ich mein 50% sind halt enorm. Aber erfinden werden die die Werte ja auch nicht.





			
				TechPowerUp schrieb:
			
		

> Our test scene uses actual gameplay (not the benchmark).
> Our results show that Far Cry 5 doesn't use a lot of VRAM by today's standards. Peaking at 4 GB usage in 4K means that nearly every recent graphics card will be able to handle the highest settings (VRAM-wise).



Manchmal täte Lesen ganz gut  
Der Afterburner liest manchmal Schund beim VRAM aus.


----------



## Gurdi (21. April 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> @ Gurdi, wie hast du denn die niedrigen P-States eingestellt? Ich hatte immer dann Probleme wenns nicht sauber hoch und runter Takten konnte.



Ich lass die Karte nicht takten, sondern verweile im P7. Für den HTPC wäre die Lösung via OverdirveNtool aber eigentlich mal ganz sinnig.


----------



## DaHell63 (21. April 2018)

panthex schrieb:


> Manchmal täte Lesen ganz gut
> Der Afterburner liest manchmal Schund beim VRAM aus.



Schon komisch, daß die genau auf die Vram Auslastung kommen wie im Benchmark.
PCGH bestätigt *7GB VRam* Auslastung nach einer längeren Session. Was ja @Hisn mit seinem Screenshot bestätigt.
Combuterbase gibt eine Empfehlung von mindestens *6GB* VRam in 4K,  weil es sonst zu Rucklern kommen kann.

Mal Ingame von meiner GTX 1080/FHD
Gleich zu Beginn sinds schon 3641MB VRam Auslastung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nach dem kleinen Hubschrauberflug, die ersten Szenen in denen ich mich aktiv bewegen kann, sind wir dann bei bei knapp 5GB Vram. Und das in FHD.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die kommen auf *4GB in 4K*?  Die haben alles gemessen, aber keine Ingame Szene.

Entschuldige, daß ich da den Messungen von PCGH/Computerbase und den eigenen/anderen Usern mehr vertraue.


----------



## panthex (21. April 2018)

Mir werden auch schon 4GB angezeigt, wenn das Spiel noch im komplett schwarzen Bild und drehendem Statussymbol den Startbildschirm lädt. Glauben muss ich der Anzeige dabei aber nicht.

Mal was ganz anderes zu Far Cry 5 - mein System idlet total rum. GPU-Auslastung etwa 75% bei 1600 MHz und CPU-Auslastung bei um die 40%. In FHD bin ich bei um die 100FPS.
FreeSync bis 144Hz, kein Vsync, keine Framerate-Begrenzung.
Was limitiert da so stark?! Hat das auch jemand? Dachte Far Cry 5 wäre so toll optimiert?


----------



## Gurdi (21. April 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Hier grad nen Durchlauf Firestrike gemacht... sollte passen.



Was hast du real anliegen an Takt dafür beim Core und HBM?


----------



## Mango2Go (21. April 2018)

Mal was anders, ich glaube das war Gurdi der letztin mal gesagt hatte HBM in CPUs wäre cool. So wies aussieht gibt es Gerüchte um sowas  YouTube (Is zwar OT, aber ich finde es interessant)


----------



## Gurdi (21. April 2018)

Ja das war ich, ich hatte ein Szenario skizziert zur weiteren Entwicklung von Apu´s.
Das ist wirklich eine feine Sache dass AMD daran arbeitet, das könnte höchst interessante Produkte geben.


----------



## moonshot (21. April 2018)

Da sich irgendwie keiner für meinen Thread im Zusammenstellungsforum interessiert, müsst ihr jetzt herhalten.

Ich hab an sich 3 Optionenfür meine 56: 1. Morpheus, kostet 70€ wenn ich die beiden ungenutzen Lüfter meines Define C nehmen kann.
2. Wakü, kostet 100€ der Block, geht aber nur wenn ich mich grundsätzlich dafür entscheide. Wie wahrscheinlich kann man den Block in Zukunft weiter nutzen oder lässt sich die Karte zumindest noch weiterverkaufen, wenn ich irgendwann mal wieder aufrüste?
3. alte Vega verkaufen und versuchen ohne große Verluste an eine Nitro+ zu kommen.
Was meint ihr?


----------



## tobse2056 (21. April 2018)

zu 3 ...
 es ist schwierig abzuschätzen ... Momentan fallen alle Vega Preise aber der Ethereum Kurs steigt momentan auch wieder.
Du kannst Pech haben und deine verkaufen und bis das Geld ist, sind die Preise wieder gestiegen und du zahlst deutlich drauf.

Ich bin momentan  auch ziemlich hin und hergerissen wegen dem Angebot hier
ASUS ROG-STRIX-RXVEGA64-O8G-GAMING OC Edition 90YV0B00-M0NM00

Eigentlich war mein Ziel unter 700 Euro... aber was wenn es noch weiter fällt, dann ärger ich mich


----------



## drstoecker (21. April 2018)

Welches Custom Modell ist eigtl das beste?


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (21. April 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Eigentlich war mein Ziel unter 700 Euro... aber was wenn es noch weiter fällt, dann ärger ich mich



Also wenn es innerhalb der Widerrufsfrist passiert die teurere zurückschicken. Habe ich letzten Sommer mit meiner GTX 1080 auch so gemacht.



drstoecker schrieb:


> Welches Custom Modell ist eigtl das beste?



Eigentlich die Sapphire Nitro+ Limited Edition und sonst die ASUS.


----------



## Gurdi (22. April 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Da sich irgendwie keiner für meinen Thread im Zusammenstellungsforum interessiert, müsst ihr jetzt herhalten.
> 
> Ich hab an sich 3 Optionenfür meine 56: 1. Morpheus, kostet 70€ wenn ich die beiden ungenutzen Lüfter meines Define C nehmen kann.
> 2. Wakü, kostet 100€ der Block, geht aber nur wenn ich mich grundsätzlich dafür entscheide. Wie wahrscheinlich kann man den Block in Zukunft weiter nutzen oder lässt sich die Karte zumindest noch weiterverkaufen, wenn ich irgendwann mal wieder aufrüste?
> ...



1. Sinnige Option, aber mit Garantieverlust. Kosten halten sich in Grenzen, die Kühlleistung ist fast konkurrenzlos mit LuKü.
2.Teurer Spaß, immer einen neuen Block für die jeweilige GraKa, außerdem kriegt man seine alte meist schlecht verkauft mit Block da Leite die eine WaKü nutzen immer auch aktuelle Hardware verwenden.
3.Schlechter Zeitpunkt zum Verkauf, die Preise fallen aktuell, es kann dir passieren dass du, wie man an der Börse sagt " in ein fallendes Messer greifst"



drstoecker schrieb:


> Welches Custom Modell ist eigtl das beste?


HighPerform: Nitro +, Red Devil
Budget: Pulse oder Red Dragon


DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Eigentlich die Sapphire Nitro+ Limited Edition und sonst die ASUS.


Ich finde die Strixx nicht sonderlich, wirkt nicht wirklich wertig und hat zu wenig Kühlleistung für ambitionierteres OC.
Hinzu kommt dass ich Asus aufgrund der aktuellen Entwicklung mit dem GPP nicht unterstützen würde.


----------



## Rallyesport (22. April 2018)

Hallo Gurdi ich hoffe das beantwortet deine Frage


----------



## Gurdi (22. April 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Hallo Gurdi ich hoffe das beantwortet deine Frage



Das sieht gut aus!So sollte es sein.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (22. April 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> zu 3 ...
> es ist schwierig abzuschätzen ... Momentan fallen alle Vega Preise aber der Ethereum Kurs steigt momentan auch wieder.
> Du kannst Pech haben und deine verkaufen und bis das Geld ist, sind die Preise wieder gestiegen und du zahlst deutlich drauf.
> 
> ...



über 200 Stück lagernd und immernoch so n lächerlicher Preis ...

allerdings sind die Kryptos gerade auch wieder im Aufwind...


wurde eig bei nem Earningscall schon mal was über neue Grakas oder Refreshes erzählt?


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (22. April 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich finde die Strixx nicht sonderlich, wirkt nicht wirklich wertig und hat zu wenig Kühlleistung für ambitionierteres OC.



Meine Empfehlung zu der Strixx basiert auch auf der PCGH 03/2018. Eigene Erfahrungen kann ich nicht vorweisen.


----------



## sdgfredg (22. April 2018)

Die Preise wollen nicht


----------



## tobse2056 (22. April 2018)

sdgfredg schrieb:


> Die Preise wollen nicht



Ethereum Kurs steigt auch gerade wieder , Einerseits freut es mich ... aber das die GPU Preise vielleicht wieder steigen stört mich daran.


----------



## sdgfredg (22. April 2018)

Sie sind schon gestiegen ich kucke täglich... vielleicht jz vega kaufen und dann mit Gewinn verticken wenn die Preise wieder auf 900 gehn oder 800.  es ist einfach unmöglich für AMD fuss zu fassen selbst eine 1080 ist viel billiger... vieeellllll. 550 neu wenn man ab und zu kuckt, da kan vega preistechnisch bei weitem nicht mithalten. hmmmm schade so wird nix mit dem wechsel, vielleicht auf Navi spekulieren obwohl ich persönlich nicht glaube das die über eine 1080 kommt.......RX600 gibts ja au gerüchte mit den Ryzen leuten die sollen jz nach dem ryzenlaunch da weiterhelfen, mal kucken ob AMD es noch kann eine letzte chance haben sie noch.

Wenn nicht kann man mit sicherheit sagen das Nvidia die High End riege für immer besetzen wird und lächerliche preise veranschlagt, den auch wenn Intel Gpus machen will......ob ich sie nvidia oder intel geld in den rachen werfe ist fast dasselbe . Intel hat das ja auch schon versucht...gpp............


----------



## Gurdi (22. April 2018)

Was macht er eigentlich immer dass er direkt gesperrt wird?


----------



## moreply (22. April 2018)

Gute frage.


----------



## csad2775 (23. April 2018)

Ich bin ja gespannt was mit den Preisen passiert wenn die neuen Nvidia-Karten kommen. Und bin dann auch mal gespannt wie das Minen dann da funktioniert.


----------



## Gurdi (23. April 2018)

csad2775 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja gespannt was mit den Preisen passiert wenn die neuen Nvidia-Karten kommen. Und bin dann auch mal gespannt wie das Minen dann da funktioniert.



Das wird tatsächlich interessant werden. Die Kryptos sind ja wieder ein wenig im Aufwind aktuell. Mal sehn ob das die Erholung der Preise wieder stoppt.


----------



## Freiheraus (23. April 2018)

ETH sollte relativ egal für Vega sein, das Problem ist Monero. Dort ist der Kurs nie so stark wie bei ETH abgestürzt und er geht auch wieder steil nach ob.

Ein weiterer Umstand: Krypto-Wahrung Monero: Hard-Fork macht CPU- und GPU-Mining wieder deutlich profitabler


			
				PCGH schrieb:
			
		

> Bitmain möchte ab Mai den ASIC-Miner Antminer X3 ausliefern, der den Cryptonight-Algorithmus effizienter schürft als Prozessoren und Grafikkarten. Monero auf Basis von Cryptonight hat aufgrund dessen einen Hard-Fork mit einer Änderung am Proof of Work durchgeführt, *um ASICs obsolet zu machen*. Die Netzwerk-Hashrate wurde nachfolgend dezimiert, was CPU- und GPU-Mining deutlich rentabler macht.



Vega verliert also nicht an Attraktivität. Ohne Monero wären die Vega-Preise vermutlich schon lange auf einem anderen Niveau. Auch Nvidias Turing dürfte kaum etwas an den Vega-Preisen ändern, weil nicht mal die Titan V die Vega-Pace bei Monero mitgehen kann.


----------



## Gurdi (23. April 2018)

Ich hab jetzt durch Zufall nochmal ein wenig mit dem HBCC experimentiert und muss sagen dass dieser in der richtigen Situation doch beachtlichen Mehrwert liefern kann.
Das sind meine Ergebnisse in 5k im absoluten max Out bei Wolfenstein, Manhattan nach PCGH:
NewColossus_x64vk.exe,20180423-140907,36.2333(AVG Fps.),27.5989,38.605

Wer die aktuelle PCGH vorliegen hat kann das ja mal vergleichen, ein ordentlicher Wert würde ich sagen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (23. April 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Welches Custom Modell ist eigtl das beste?



Vega-Ensemble - Funf Herstellerdesigns mit Vega 64 / Vega 56 im Test 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Gurdi (23. April 2018)

Das ist wirklich sehr interessant mit dem HBCC jetzt wo ich mal gerafft habe wie ich diesen korrekt nutzen kann.
Das Problem bei meinen bisherigen Tests war immer dass ich den HBCC lediglich im Treiber aktiviert habe und dann gegen getestet habe.

So funktionierte die Funktion aber nicht korrekt. Meine Test mit Wolfenstein waren sogar total verbuggt zuerst mit dem HBCC.
Wenn ich aber HBCC aktiviere, das Spiel mit allen Einstellungen vorkonfiguriere, das System neu starte und dann das Spiel starte funktioniert alles korrekt!

Die damit erzielten Ergebnisse sind herausragend. Ich kann aktuell leider lediglich in Warhammer 2 und Wolfenstein den 8GB Speicher zum überlaufen bringen, wenn der Speicher dann nicht ausreicht und das HBCC korrekt funktioniert legt die Karte automatisch eine Spannung von 1,050 V(in 5k) an, adressiert die Speichermenge korrekt und arbeitet einwandfrei.

In Wolfenstein sind die Ergebnisse wie oben beschrieben sehr gut, sowohl in 4k mit Max Out wie auch in 5k Max Out.

In Warhammer 2 habe ich beim bersten des Speicher zuvor einen totalen Zusammenbruch der Systemleistung gehabt, da zuckelte es mit 1-2 Fps über den Bildschirm (5k, max Out und 4xTAA), mit HBCC habe ich solide 10Fps(sicher nicht wirklich spielbar, aber doch ein enormer Leistungszuwachs.)

@PCGH wäre mal ganz interessant wenn Ihr damit auch mal ein wenig testen könntet. Ihr habt da ja doch deutlich mehr Möglichkeiten als ich, Tomb Raider wäre in dem Szenario z.B. sehr interessant oder Mordors Schatten.
Raff könnte ja durchaus auch mit der 16GB Vega die Leistung vergleichen gegen das HBCC, das wäre ganz besonders interessant da man hier den direkten Vergleich gegen verbauten VRam hätte.


----------



## moonshot (23. April 2018)

So, die Wasserkühlungsmenschen meinen ich hätte zu wenig Radiatorfläche, dann wird das wohl ein Morpheus.
Was muss ich da alles dazu kaufen? Irgend so ein Adapterkabel und Lüfter, oder? Welche würdet ihr da empfehlen und kann es sein, dass die schwarze Version nur bei Caseking erhältlich ist?


----------



## Noy (23. April 2018)

Wie viel Fläche hst du denn?
Ich hab den Ryzen1700x OC 3.8GHz und die Vega 56 Stock über einen 420er 50mm Radi am laufen. Bisher bin ich nicht über 76°C bei Prime Small und Superposition 8k optimized rausgekommen. Wobei dann die Lüfter auch am Anschlag mit 1400RPM liefen.


----------



## Zwock7420 (23. April 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> So, die Wasserkühlungsmenschen meinen ich hätte zu wenig Radiatorfläche, dann wird das wohl ein Morpheus.
> Was muss ich da alles dazu kaufen? Irgend so ein Adapterkabel und Lüfter, oder? Welche würdet ihr da empfehlen und kann es sein, dass die schwarze Version nur bei Caseking erhältlich ist?



Puh, willst du den Umbau echt machen? Ich weiß ja nicht....
Ich hab die Vega64 auch unter Wasser, und dazu nen pillewarmen und 220+x Watt fressenden 9590 (incl NB und die VRMs), und ich komme LOCKER mit 2* (nichtmal den besten) 360ern hin...


----------



## moonshot (23. April 2018)

Platz wäre für je einen 240 und 280, aber halt nur Slimradiatoren. Davon wurde mir dann abgeraten.

An sich wollte ich schon gern umbauen, die Referenz ist halt schon ziemlich laut


----------



## RyzA (23. April 2018)

Wenn die Vega Karten nicht so teuer wären würde ich darüber nachdenken mir auch eine zu holen. 400-450 Euro wäre für mich ok für die Vega56. Aber über 600 Euro gehen gar nicht.
Dann wirds halt eine RX 580.


----------



## panthex (23. April 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Platz wäre für je einen 240 und 280, aber halt nur Slimradiatoren. Davon wurde mir dann abgeraten.
> 
> An sich wollte ich schon gern umbauen, die Referenz ist halt schon ziemlich laut



Alles Quatsch, ich hab auch schon einen 6700k mit 1070er SLI mit einem 280er Radi Push-Pull betrieben. Geht alles
Aktuell läuft bei mir ein Ryzen 1600@3800MHz und eine Vega 56@1600/1100MHz mit einem 360er Radi und die Vega schafft unter Last keine 45 Grad. Lüfter bei etwa 30-40%. 
Da fällt mir ein, ich hab noch einen gebrauchten EK CoolStream PE 240 abzugeben! Der passt nicht ins Lian Li...


----------



## moonshot (23. April 2018)

Könnt ihr das dann da ausdiskutieren Ryzen 2 + MoBo + evtl. WaKü
dann müllen wir den Thread hier nicht zu und ich warte mit dem Morpheus nochmal 2 bis 3 Tage.


----------



## moreply (23. April 2018)

panthex schrieb:


> Alles Quatsch, ich hab auch schon einen 6700k mit 1070er SLI mit einem 280er Radi Push-Pull betrieben. Geht alles
> Aktuell läuft bei mir ein Ryzen 1600@3800MHz und eine Vega 56@1600/1100MHz mit einem 360er Radi und die Vega schafft unter Last keine 45 Grad. Lüfter bei etwa 30-40%.
> Da fällt mir ein, ich hab noch einen gebrauchten EK CoolStream PE 240 abzugeben! Der passt nicht ins Lian Li...



Machen kann man es, ist es Sinning nein...
Davon möchte ich gerne screens sehen, und zwar mit vollem syntetischen Load auf CPU und GPU.  PT?


----------



## Gurdi (23. April 2018)

Häufig wird schon übertrieben mit den Empfehlungen wie ich finde, es kommt auch immer darauf an was man mit der Wasserkühlung erreichen will.

Puristen neigen gerne dazu, etwas über das Ziel hinaus zu schießen.
@Moon: Warum nimmst du nicht einfach den Eiswolf?


----------



## moonshot (23. April 2018)

Ich find den irgendwie recht unästhetisch. Ich bin mir auch nicht ganz sicher ob er in die Front des Define C passt ohne an die GraKa zu stoßen. Das sind nur etwa 5 cm.


----------



## Gurdi (23. April 2018)

Naja der Morpheus brauch 4 Slots im Gehäuse.....


----------



## panthex (23. April 2018)

moreply schrieb:


> ... und zwar mit vollem syntetischen Load auf CPU und GPU.



Und warum? In welchem Szenario hast Du volle synthetische Auslastung auf CPU und GPU?
Die LC läuft mit einem 120er Radiator, die meisten AIO's mit einem 240er Radiator. 
Da Beides zur gleichen Zeit nie voll belastet wird, frag ich mich, was daran so schwer zu glauben sein soll, dass man Beides problemlos mit einem 360er Radiator, zu mal dann auch noch Custom Loop, kühlen kann?

EDIT: Für alle Ungläubigen gerne mal ein Ausschnitt aus Far Cry 5, PC lief vorher 24 Stunden im Mining und 20 Minuten Gameplay sind auch schon auf der Uhr.


----------



## Noy (23. April 2018)

Bei meinem 420er wird angegeben 8 Kern CPU und Quad SLI Verbund mit bis zu 2000W.
Ich weiß zwar nicht wie so Werte ermittelt werden und wie warm die dann wirklich sind aber 2KW Kühlleistung finde ich schon heftig...

Ein 120er 450W und ein 240er 1000W
Aber die 140er Lüfter Varianten finde ich besser.


----------



## Zwock7420 (23. April 2018)

Ist halt auch immer die Frage ob man es ultra-silent haben will, oder ob man damit klarkommt, dass auch mal ein bisschen was zu hören ist.
Als "Silent-Freak" und "extrem Low-Temp-Lover" wird man mit mit der 280 + 240 Kombi mit nem R7 2700X und Vega 64 sicherlich keinen Spaß haben, aber theoretisch müsste die Kombi das trotzdem locker wegkühlen.
Leistungsfähige Lüfter + high FPI Radis und fertig ist die Sache. Die Vega gibts als LCS mit nem 120er Radi der ja anscheinend auch reicht, und ne AIO als 280er z.B. ist locker genug um die 105W TDP vom 2700X zu handlen... sehe da eigentlich kein großes Problem, abgesehen von der Lautstärke vielleicht....


----------



## drstoecker (23. April 2018)

Bitte beendet das Thema mit der Wasserkühlung, mich juckt es schwer in den Fingern wieder ein System zu bauen was ich eigentlich nicht mehr wollte. Frei nach dem Motto per Luft läufts ja auch. Das Problem bei mir persönlich ist das ich leider zu oft die Hardware Wechsel und es daher immer viel zu aufwendig ist mit dem umbauen. Und mit oft meine ich auch oft.


----------



## csad2775 (24. April 2018)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> ETH sollte relativ egal für Vega sein, das Problem ist Monero. Dort ist der Kurs nie so stark wie bei ETH abgestürzt und er geht auch wieder steil nach ob.
> 
> Ein weiterer Umstand: Krypto-Wahrung Monero: Hard-Fork macht CPU- und GPU-Mining wieder deutlich profitabler
> 
> ...



Monero hab ich ganz vergessen... aber ich glaub es wird trotzdem interessant wenn die neue Generation kommt was dann abläuft... ich erinnere mich an die ersten Meldungen, dass Vega schlecht zum Minen ist.. etc.. mal gucken was dann ist... aber man sieht schon in der letzten Zeit, dass die Preise runtergehen. Natürlich immer noch überzogen, aber nach unten....


----------



## EyRaptor (24. April 2018)

Noy schrieb:


> Bei meinem 420er wird angegeben 8 Kern CPU und Quad SLI Verbund mit bis zu 2000W.
> Ich weiß zwar nicht wie so Werte ermittelt werden und wie warm die dann wirklich sind aber 2KW Kühlleistung finde ich schon heftig...
> 
> Ein 120er 450W und ein 240er 1000W
> Aber die 140er Lüfter Varianten finde ich besser.



Wahrscheinlich bei 10C° Ambient und 60C° Wasser zusammen mit 3000rpm Lüftern 



drstoecker schrieb:


> Bitte beendet das Thema mit der Wasserkühlung, mich juckt es schwer in den Fingern wieder ein System zu bauen was ich eigentlich nicht mehr wollte. Frei nach dem Motto per Luft läufts ja auch. Das Problem bei mir persönlich ist das ich leider zu oft die Hardware Wechsel und es daher immer viel zu aufwendig ist mit dem umbauen. Und mit oft meine ich auch oft.



Ist doch auch ein tolles Hobby.
Dann hat man immer was zu basteln.


----------



## drstoecker (24. April 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich bei 10C° Ambient und 60C° Wasser zusammen mit 3000rpm Lüftern
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja da haste recht aber wenn man vor lauter basteln nicht zum daddeln kommt ist das auch doof. Du weist ja wie das mit dem optimieren läuft.


----------



## hugo-03 (25. April 2018)

neuer test PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Red Dragon im Test - ComputerBase


----------



## Mango2Go (25. April 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was macht er eigentlich immer dass er direkt gesperrt wird?



Wer?^^


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (25. April 2018)

Mango2Go schrieb:


> Wer?^^


Er:
sdgfredg​


----------



## Mango2Go (25. April 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Er:
> sdgfredg​



Axo xD Ich dacht scho whatever war wieder da


----------



## moonshot (25. April 2018)

Ryzen 2700X ist bestellt. Wenn AsRock es nicht gebacken bekommt die Boards zum Launch zu liefern, wirds halt Asus. Gerade so noch GPP-frei genug^^ Kann dann am WE benchen und werd auch mal schauen was so als Minimalspannung geht. 

Wie ich die Vega jetzt umbaue werd ich mir noch ein bisschen überlegen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (26. April 2018)

AMDNews auf Twitter: "7nm @RadeonInstinct product for machine learning is running in our labs. https://t.co/QcYwpy2rEx… "


----------



## Gurdi (26. April 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> neuer test PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Red Dragon im Test - ComputerBase



Die Red Dragon ist wirklich ein rundes Produkt.
Ich verstehe aber nicht dass Mags wie Computerbase da kein OC mit hinbekommen. Der Joker hat die Karte ohne Probleme nennenswert übertaktet.


----------



## hugo-03 (26. April 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Red Dragon ist wirklich ein rundes Produkt.
> Ich verstehe aber nicht dass Mags wie Computerbase da kein OC mit hinbekommen. Der Joker hat die Karte ohne Probleme nennenswert übertaktet.



Ich denke das ist wie bei Asus einfach so lassen  wie sie ist und man bekommt ein gutes Produkt


----------



## Gurdi (26. April 2018)

Naja aber die haben ja ne eigene Rubrik zum OC in dem Artikel. Dass man den Takt bei einer 56er nicht steigern kann halte ich für ein Gerücht.100Mhz sollten da locker drin sein.


----------



## moonshot (26. April 2018)

Verträgt sogar das LC-Bios YouTube


----------



## Gurdi (26. April 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Verträgt sogar das LC-Bios YouTube



Super Video, guter Tip. Das hätte ich jetzt nicht erwartet.
Damit wäre die Red Dragon mit Dual Bios, starker und leiser Kühlung und Samsung???HBM der OC Star von Vega 56.
Evtl. gibts aus dem Zubehör auch passende Kühllösungen in naher Zukunft für das kleine PCB, z.B. Block für. Wasserkühlung


----------



## Zwock7420 (27. April 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Ryzen 2700X ist bestellt. Wenn AsRock es nicht gebacken bekommt die Boards zum Launch zu liefern, wirds halt Asus. Gerade so noch GPP-frei genug^^ Kann dann am WE benchen und werd auch mal schauen was so als Minimalspannung geht.
> 
> Wie ich die Vega jetzt umbaue werd ich mir noch ein bisschen überlegen.



Glückwunsch!

Mein 2700X dient schon seit ein paar Tagen als Briefbeschwerer aufm Schreibtisch.... Da der in meinen HTPC wandern soll, und das Asus X470 ITX Board dazu noch nicht lieferbar ist! 

Ich muß wohl noch ne Woche warten, bis wieder gebastelt wird...


----------



## Gurdi (27. April 2018)

Das ist aber ne Menge Rechenleistung für einen HTPC


----------



## Zwock7420 (27. April 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das ist aber ne Menge Rechenleistung für einen HTPC



Da hast du wohl recht... Sogar mehr als im Desktop 

Aber auf dem HTPC wird in letzter Zeit auch wesentlich mehr gezockt. Der soll auch am liebsten mindestens 5 Jahre halten, daher lieber einmal klotzen, statt jedes Jahr kleckern. 

Für den Desktop warte ich dann auf die 2. TR Generation. Da zählt für mich hauptsächlich die Performance bei Audiobearbeitung.

Nur die Tatsache, dass die VEGA im Desktop sitzt und "nur" ne RX580 im HTPC, die ergibt dann doch recht wenig Sinn.


----------



## Gurdi (27. April 2018)

Ich hab einfach in beide ne Vega gesteckt ^^
Dafür machten sich "nur" 4Kerne im HTPC (3570 non K) mittlerweile bemerkbar bei dem ein oder anderen Spiel.


----------



## Zwock7420 (27. April 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich hab einfach in beide ne Vega gesteckt ^^



So kann mans natürlich auch machen 



Gurdi schrieb:


> Dafür machten sich "nur" 4Kerne im HTPC (3570 non K) mittlerweile bemerkbar bei dem ein oder anderen Spiel.


Bei mir sinds sogar 6 Kerne... allerdings handelt es sich da um einen Phenom 2 x6 1055T 

Der HTPC muß halt ready sein, wenn ich mir (hoffentlich noch dieses Jahr) nen Fernseher mit VRR zulege


----------



## Gurdi (27. April 2018)

Zwock7420 schrieb:


> So kann mans natürlich auch machen
> 
> 
> Bei mir sinds sogar 6 Kerne... allerdings handelt es sich da um einen Phenom 2 x6 1055T
> ...



Das Thema interessiert mich auch, bin mal gespannt ob es dass auch in Verbindung mit 4K geben wird entsprechend. Mich graust aber auch der Rattenschanz den so was nach sich zieht. Dann sind meine HDMI Ports wohl nicht mehr ausreichend vom AV Receiver für 60Hz @4K


----------



## moonshot (27. April 2018)

Jetzt weißt du warum ich meinen 3570 non K in Rente schicke. Also wenn der Hermesbote denn noch kommt^^, was zumindest die App behauptet.

Hab dafür zeit zum benchen gehabt. Unter 900mV mit P7 hat bei mir auch nicht funktioniert. Auf die Idee einfach P5 als Max. festzulegen bin ich erst nach dem Auseinanderbauen gekommen.

Edit: er war da, bin dann mal am basteln........ Wünche für Vega Benches?


----------



## moonshot (27. April 2018)

Erstens wohnt in meinem Computer jetzt ein Regenbogen und zweitens lässt sich 3DMark nicht mehr installieren.
Aber ich hab Superposition 4K Benches. Aktuelles Windows und Aktueller Treiber Vega 56 mit 64er Bios.

3570 RAM 2133 CL 17  --> 2700X RAM 3600 CL18
"Balanced" 5234 --> 5567 +6% 
980 mV       5788  --> 5806  +/- 0
920 mV       5639  --> 5712  + 2%

In 4K gibts wie erwartet keine Unterschiede. Firestrike in 1080p wäre interessanter, werde mal versuchen raus zu finden, wo da der Fehler liegt. 

Ich hab noch Screens von Ende 2017 Firestrike auch Balanced mit 18600 und heute mit dem i5 gebencht 21250 also in 6 Monaten 
durch Treiber Updates 15% Leistungszuwachs in FS. Sehr beachtlich.


----------



## Gurdi (28. April 2018)

Ja die Benchmarks harmonieren nun deutlich besser mit Vega, auch Timespy Scort besser als zu beginn.
Gerne mehr Werte wenn du liefern kannst 


3D Mark ist so was von ätzend manchmal, ich weiß gar nicht wie oft ich das schon händisch deinstallieren musste inklusive Registry...

Nano News....
Powercolor RX Vega Nano comes next month


----------



## moonshot (28. April 2018)

Hab die Festplatte formatiert, war mir zu blöd.

Die Ergebnisse in Firestrike unterscheiden sich alle weniger als 1% .


----------



## Gurdi (28. April 2018)

Ich hab demnächst mal eine 1080 hier im Haus, dann werde ich mir mal die Arbeit machen eine OC Vega gegen eine OC 1080 ins Feld zu führen.
Ich bin sehr gespannt wie das ausgeht.


----------



## drebbin (28. April 2018)

Wenn du Effizienz mit einfließen lassen wirst ist es leider kein Wettkampf :p


----------



## Gurdi (28. April 2018)

drebbin schrieb:


> Wenn du Effizienz mit einfließen lassen wirst ist es leider kein Wettkampf :p



Hab ich aber vor eigentlich. Die Leistung der Karten verglichen auf einen Wattwert taxiert. Da ich noch nicht weiß welches Modell ich bekomme, kann ich noch keine Wattzahl nennen. Es sieht aber nach einer KFA 1080 aus, die dürfte mit dem Standard PT von Nvidia ausgestattet sein wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## drebbin (28. April 2018)

Ich befürworte es ja auch. Vor meiner Vega 64 habe ich ja auch ne GTX 1080 drin gehabt. Und kenne daher den Ausgang 
Hast du bereits ein Strommessgerät? Ich benutze von Voltcraft den energy3000. Glaube 20-30€ bei Conrad.


----------



## Gurdi (28. April 2018)

drebbin schrieb:


> Ich befürworte es ja auch. Vor meiner Vega 64 habe ich ja auch ne GTX 1080 drin gehabt. Und kenne daher den Ausgang
> Hast du bereits ein Strommessgerät? Ich benutze von Voltcraft den energy3000. Glaube 20-30€ bei Conrad.



Ich habe das Digifanless von Enermax, damit kann ich exakt die 12V Schiene der GraKa messen.


----------



## drstoecker (29. April 2018)

Nochmal zurück zum Treiber, irgendwie komisch das seit letztem Monat nichts mehr erschienen ist und gerade auch der Einbruch beim mininggeschäft. Könnte das vllt Zusammenhängen?


----------



## Gurdi (29. April 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Nochmal zurück zum Treiber, irgendwie komisch das seit letztem Monat nichts mehr erschienen ist und gerade auch der Einbruch beim mininggeschäft. Könnte das vllt Zusammenhängen?



Wo siehst du da eine Kausalität?


----------



## drstoecker (29. April 2018)

ka war nur so eine idee.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (29. April 2018)

Steven vom GN hat in dem aktuellen AskGN über Speicherpreise geredet

AMD is wohl davon ausgegangen, dass die ihre 4Hi Stacks für <30$ bekommen kosten tut es aber 65$

und Samsung 8Hi (wahrscheinlich Aquabolt?) kostet 120+$

(8GBit GDDR5 sollen 9$ sein und GDDR6 wohl 20% mehr als GDDR5)


----------



## ATIR290 (29. April 2018)

Aber wohl nur zu Release
HBM ² ist nun weitaus besser verfügbar und auch bezahlbar.
Ist auch eine Neue Technologie welche Unterstützt werden sollte...


----------



## Ralle@ (29. April 2018)

Am Anfang hatte AMD keine Wahl als bei Samsung zu kaufen und auf den Vega 64 LC Karten sind auch nur Samsung Stacks drauf.
Genau so auf der Nitro Limited von Sapphire, die 64 Version setzt auf Samsung, hatte letztens eine in der Hand bzw. durfte etwas damit herumspielen beim Rechner vom Arbeitskollegen. Ist schon eine feine Karte, unter Last sehr leise und macht wenn man alles herauskitzeln möchte 1700 MHZ auf der GPU. Die Rückseite ist allerdings die Schwachstelle der Karte, da hätte Sapphire eine Heatpipe einsetzen müssen, hätte der Karte gut getan. Ansonsten ist es die beste Luftgekühlte Karte mit Vega Chip.


@ATIR290

Nur weil HBM eine neue (so neu ist HBM jetzt auch nicht mehr) ist, muss man das nicht zwangsläufig unterstützen.
Welchen Vorteil bietet denn deiner Meinung nach HBM bei den Gamer Karten?


----------



## moonshot (29. April 2018)

Energie Effizienz, Platzersparnis, Skalierbarkeit, Busbreite 

90% aller Innovationen begannen mit "ganz nett, aber braucht man das?"


----------



## Ralle@ (29. April 2018)

Den einzigen Vortel von HBM sehe ich aktuell bei der Platzersparnis. Was aber wieder dich die durstige GPU zunichte gemacht wird.
Von der enormen Bandbreite merkt man als Heimanwender nix, so hoch kann der HBM gar nicht Takten wie es Vega bräuchte.

Ist halt alles eine Zwickmühle in die sich AMD da gerudert hat. HBM ist teuer, wenn Hynix zu wenig liefern kann muss AMD teurer bei Samsung kaufen und die Nachfrage kann aktuell eh nur schwer gedeckt werden.
Wenn dann noch NVIDIA HBM für Gamer Karten entdeckt, werden wir wieder Preise jenseits von gut und böse haben ganz ohne Mining.


----------



## EyRaptor (29. April 2018)

Naja, die Energieersparnis durch HBM ist auch enorm. 

Ich hab z.B. eine 390x  und das was das 512 Bit Speicherinterface + die 8 GB Speicher an Energie verbrauchen ist wirklich abartig.
Dieses zusätzliche "Powerbudget" kann AMD nutzen, um den Core höher takten zu lassen um mit der Performance @stock näher an NV heranzukommen.


----------



## Ralle@ (29. April 2018)

Das sind zwei unterschiedliche Designs, da ist es schwer mit den Vergleich.
Klar HBM ist sparsamer aber das was AMD hier einspart geht bei der Vcore der GPU wieder drauf. AMD muss die Vegas so hoch takten da Nvidia gut vorgelegt hat. Mir wäre es lieber gewesen wenn AMD die Taktraten etwas näher am Sweetspot gelassen hätte. Aber das war damals auch den Treibern geschuldet die zu Anfang witzlos waren. Mittlerweile hat sich das stark gebessert, die Vegas werden besser ausgelastet. Mit den Shrink auf 7nm sollte der Verbrauch auch sinken außer AMD übertreibt es mit den Taktraten wieder.


----------



## Gurdi (29. April 2018)

Der HBM bietet zusätzlich noch den HBCC der sich bei mir in Wolfenstein 2 wirklich als sehr nützlich erweist.


----------



## sdgfredg (30. April 2018)

AMD Radeon-GPU Vega 20 - Fruher 3DMark-Benchmark aufgetaucht - GameStar


Pcgh ist ja langsam das wissen wir also hier 

Weniger Takt mehr Speicher ergibt sinn bei Vega dürfte auf Pascal Effizienz kommen.


----------



## Rallyesport (30. April 2018)

Ihr leute nutzt hier jemand die Logitech Game Panel Software? 
Also ich hab ne G910 und ne Proteus Spectrum, dazu ja die Logitech Gaming Software. 
Lass mir über die App meinen Status vom PC auf einem Tablet anzeigen was neben meinem Monitor steht, funktioniert auch alles soweit nur die GPU Voltage wird nicht ausgelesen.


----------



## drstoecker (30. April 2018)

sdgfredg schrieb:


> AMD Radeon-GPU Vega 20 - Fruher 3DMark-Benchmark aufgetaucht - GameStar
> 
> 
> Pcgh ist ja langsam das wissen wir also hier
> ...



krank!
sieht nach der vega aus auf die wir gewartet haben!
hoffentlich werden unsere erwartungen diesmal erfüllt.
obwohl an der aktuellen performace von vega wurde ja auch ordentlich gefeilt. 
es wäre mal ein vergleich zwischen release und aktuell mal interessant, vllt von pcgh - raff haste lust?


----------



## sdgfredg (30. April 2018)

Ich bin skeptiker und das stinkt nach Marketing als nach ´´leaks´´ aber es klingt sehr logisch durch Taktverringerung spart man viel strom bei AMD Karten und Speicher OC bringt bei denen auch mehr. Vega 56 von nur 800mhz auf 900mhz ist schon ein guter sprung in manchen games. Aber dann die Spekulationen das vega 20 nicht für Gamer kommt und 32gb HBM, ich weis nicht aber ich glaube das AMD momentan gut steht auch wens eher düster aussieht, sie verdienen Geld, Ryzen ist ein Hit. Sie brauchen jetzt nur Zeit um sich auf Gpus zu konzentrieren. Ryzen ist eh ein Selbstläufer auch Dank Intels Praktiken in der Vergangenheit die Krankhaften Fanboys sind nur ein paar % der Käufer  zum Glück(wenn auch ne sehr laute minderheit) aber genau deswegen sind sie laut weil sie so wenige sind.

Würde mich auch interessieren geglaubt hats keiner ich auch nicht aber statt der 1070 liegt die V56 jetzt eher auf 1070ti level laut aktuellen besnchmarks.


----------



## drstoecker (30. April 2018)

ich glaube amd hat meine letzten beiträge gelesen

Desktop

kann den treiber allerdings derzeit nicht mit der vega testen, da ich auf meinen ryzen 2600 warte der dann in meinen neuen tower einzieht. aktuell läuft die kleine nano.


----------



## Gurdi (1. Mai 2018)

Wurd auch langsam mal Zeit


----------



## moonshot (1. Mai 2018)

Wegen des Leaks würde ich nicht darauf vertrauen, dass die Taktraten eines ES immer korrekt ausgelesen werden.  Und man darf nicht vergessen, dass es auch Architekturänderungen gegeben haben kann.  Die Titan V ist in Games ja auch "relativ" langsam im Vergleich zu synthetischen Benchmarks und Mashine Learning.


----------



## Gurdi (1. Mai 2018)

Mit Leistungseinschätzungen wäre ich da auch vorsichtig, ich denke aber schon dass Vega noch als Refresh kommen wird in 7nm.


----------



## drstoecker (1. Mai 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mit Leistungseinschätzungen wäre ich da auch vorsichtig, ich denke aber schon dass Vega noch als Refresh kommen wird in 7nm.


ich auch


----------



## hugo-03 (1. Mai 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mit Leistungseinschätzungen wäre ich da auch vorsichtig, ich denke aber schon dass Vega noch als Refresh kommen wird in 7nm.



wenn die bis dahin das mit HBM und Die-Produktion hinbekommen, HBM ist ja jetzt schon ein Problem und wie es mit 7nm GPU aussieht ist ja auch fraglich


----------



## chillinmitch (1. Mai 2018)

Der neue Treiber macht bei mir Probleme mit dem ,,Strom sparen'' Profil im Wattman. 
Trotz geringer Auslastung ( Bsp. POE) taktet sie nicht richtig runter. Über 100W Mehrverbrauch bei gleichen Settings. Gehe nun erstmal wieder zu 18.3.1 zurück, das lief bisher ohne große Probleme.
*Edit: *Oh mann, ich glaub ich werde alt. Funktioniert  doch alles, habe nur nach der Treiber Neuinstallation vergessen mein FPS  Cap einzustellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chillinmitch (1. Mai 2018)

doppelpost


----------



## drstoecker (2. Mai 2018)

sdgfredg schrieb:


> AMD Radeon-GPU Vega 20 - Fruher 3DMark-Benchmark aufgetaucht - GameStar
> 
> 
> Pcgh ist ja langsam das wissen wir also hier
> ...



warum ist der denn schon wieder gesperrt???


----------



## Gurdi (2. Mai 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> warum ist der denn schon wieder gesperrt???



Der Trollt durch jeden Thread und redet überall was anderes. Hier sagt er wie beschissen Nvidia ist wegen dem GPP, in andren Thread zieht er wiederum über Vega her etc. Dazu sinnfreie Einzeiler in rauen Mengen. Der will nur provozieren.

Der neue Treiber bringt in Verbindung mit dem neuen Windowsupdate wieder eine leichtes Performanceplus.
Im Timespy kriege ich jetzt fast 7600 Grafikpunkte mit meinem Balancedprofil.
Ultra siehe Screen.


----------



## Gurdi (2. Mai 2018)

Also mit den HBCC Messungen von Wolfenstein in der aktuellen Ausgabe bin ich überhaupt nicht einverstanden, die stimmen definitiv nicht.
Ich spiele mit dem Setting jetzt schon ne Weile und hab die Szene(Manhattan) auch schon rauf und runter gebencht.
27min Fps bei 46,9Avg  mit der 56er und HBCC on ist eine Fehlmessung.

So sieht das Ganze bei mir aus:
YouTube
Mit Relive sind die Fps etwas niedriger während der Aufnahme. Leider verdeckt die dämliche Uhr von relive die Afterburnerwerte etwas.
Dazu die Ocat Messungen in 3 aufeinander folgenden Durchläufen:
NewColossus_x64vk.exe,20180502-182829,62.709,15.9467,18.609
NewColossus_x64vk.exe,20180502-182913,62.7726,15.9305,18.58
NewColossus_x64vk.exe,20180502-182959,62.8154,15.9197,18.8

Wer Ocat Messungen nicht kennt hier an einem Beispiel aufgeschlüsselt:
NewColossus_x64vk.exe,20180502-182959(Datum und Uhrzeit),62.8154(Avg. Fps.),15.9197(Avg. in ms.),18.8(99percentile in ms.)


----------



## hugo-03 (3. Mai 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Also mit den HBCC Messungen von Wolfenstein in der aktuellen Ausgabe bin ich überhaupt nicht einverstanden, die stimmen definitiv nicht.
> Ich spiele mit dem Setting jetzt schon ne Weile und hab die Szene(Manhattan) auch schon rauf und runter gebencht.
> 27min Fps bei 46,9Avg  mit der 56er und HBCC on ist eine Fehlmessung.
> 
> ...



mein drucker hat auch seinen dienst verweigert, windows update halt


----------



## Gurdi (3. Mai 2018)

Das Windowsupdate läuft bei mir bisher ohne Probleme.
Ich hab das jetzt mal ein wenig ausgerollt mit dem Thema Wolfenstein:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-zur-ausgabe-212-06-2018-a-3.html#post9342965

Ich bin sicher dass man mit dem HBCC on auf deutlich bessere Werte kommt.
Ich versuch auch mal noch mit Shadow of War und UHD Texturen einen weiteren Speicherfresser zu schaffen. Evtl. krieg ich den Vram damit voll und kann dann den HBCC dort noch testen.

Das einzige Spiel wo ich den HBCC sonst noch testen konnte bisher war Total War Warhammer 2.
Hier krieg ich den Vram auch zum überlaufen, mit HBCC funzt das einwandfrei.Die Karte adressiert das wie Ihren eigenen Speicher. Es ist kein Speichermangel zu verzeichnen.


----------



## drstoecker (3. Mai 2018)

Mein laserjet 1320 geht auch nicht mehr seit dem Update.


----------



## Mango2Go (3. Mai 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Mein laserjet 1320 geht auch nicht mehr seit dem Update.



Hast du den LaserJet Treiber oder den generischen Wn10 Treiber.


----------



## drstoecker (3. Mai 2018)

Hatte den Treiber von der Homepage versucht, gerät ist zwar installiert aber es ist kein Treiber verfügbar.
sogar über den win Update wird der Drucker/Treiber gelistet aber kann nicht runtergeladen werden/Fehler.


----------



## Mango2Go (3. Mai 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Hatte den Treiber von der Homepage versucht, gerät ist zwar installiert aber es ist kein Treiber verfügbar.
> sogar über den win Update wird der Drucker/Treiber gelistet aber kann nicht runtergeladen werden/Fehler.



Gibt es nicht mehr diesen generischen Drucker-Treiber der nur ein nicht-spezifisches Drucker-Gerät anzeigt? Wenn es den noch gibt, hast du den schon versucht?
Wäre jetzt meine erste Idee...


----------



## moonshot (3. Mai 2018)

Es war doch irgendwie ziemlich irritierend beim CPU-Test bewegte Bilder statt einer Diashow zu haben XD. Vega einstellen ist im Vergleich zu Ryzen RAM Timings übrigens ein Kinderspiel^^

Vega 56@BIOS64 "Balanced"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mango2Go (3. Mai 2018)

Ist mir grad so gekommen als ichs gepostet hat. Wer will: Updated Tutorial on Increasing and Decreasing FreeSync Range, Using CRU + Radeon Settings : Amd

Damit kann man z.B. LFC auf nem Freesync hinbekommen. Mein IIyama kann 22Hz Fsync minimum


----------



## Rallyesport (3. Mai 2018)

Kann mir mal jemand nochmal optimierte Vega 64 Settings geben, bin momentan an Stardew Valley am zocken und da brauch ich maximale Grafikpower.







Natürlich nicht, wollte nur kurz durchsagen die Werte die ich von Gurdi bekam sind aboslut 24/7 tauglich und ich hatte bis dato keinen einzigen Absturz oder ähnliches.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Mai 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand nochmal optimierte Vega 64 Settings geben, bin momentan an Stardew Valley am zocken und da brauch ich maximale Grafikpower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Freut mich zu hören, viel Spaß beim zocken 
Ich arbeite grad am Thema HBCC und erhoffe mir weitere Kenntnisse. Sobald ich mehr weiss lass ich es euch natürlich wissen.
Wolfenstein 2 kann ja nicht das einzige Spiel sein dass einen nutzen daraus zieht.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (4. Mai 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Der Trollt durch jeden Thread und redet überall was anderes. Hier sagt er wie beschissen Nvidia ist wegen dem GPP, in andren Thread zieht er wiederum über Vega her etc. Dazu sinnfreie Einzeiler in rauen Mengen. Der will nur provozieren.



man kann GPP und Vega doch gleichzeitig ******* finden ...

apropo GPP

NVIDIA ends GeForce Partner Program - VideoCardz.com


----------



## Mango2Go (4. Mai 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> apropo GPP
> 
> NVIDIA ends GeForce Partner Program - VideoCardz.com



Wollt ich auch gerade posten.

NVIDIA stellt das GeForce Partner Programm ein - Hardwareluxx

Der Aufschrei der User und der Gegenwind von HP und Dell war offenbar wirklich was wert!


----------



## ATIR290 (4. Mai 2018)

NVIDIA ends GeForce Partner Program - VideoCardz.com

Hier meine Settings für FarCry 5 in 4K


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Takt schwankt zwischen 1470 bis 1490 Mhz und Lüfter dreht konstant um die 2380 bis 2420 U/min
GPU 81 bis 82 Grad heiß undf HBM² Speicher um die ca. 86 bis 88 Grad Celsius.
UnterVoltet ist meine RX Vega 64 allemal rechtstark.


----------



## moonshot (4. Mai 2018)

Wo geht dann die ganze schöne Transparenz hin? Und wie mad sind die Leute bei Asus...ähh Arez... ROG..... oder so^^ Gibts da jetzt quasi eine non Gaming sub par Rolle rückwärts? Sehr verwirrend!

Edit: Warum biste denn mitm Speicher runter?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (4. Mai 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Wo geht dann die ganze schöne Transparenz hin? Und wie mad sind die Leute bei Asus...ähh Arez... ROG..... oder so^^ Gibts da jetzt quasi eine non Gaming sub par Rolle rückwärts? Sehr verwirrend!



VideoCardz.com auf Twitter: "Meanwhile at AREZ marketing team meeting.… "


----------



## ATIR290 (4. Mai 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Wo geht dann die ganze schöne Transparenz hin? Und wie mad sind die Leute bei Asus...ähh Arez... ROG..... oder so^^ Gibts da jetzt quasi eine non Gaming sub par Rolle rückwärts? Sehr verwirrend!
> 
> Edit: Warum biste denn mitm Speicher runter?



Zwecks geringerer Temperatur auf GPU und vor Allem HBM Speicher und somit einhergehender Drosselung!


----------



## moonshot (4. Mai 2018)

Ich würde dann doch bezweifeln, dass 15Watt bei 880MHz anstelle von 18Watt bei 1000 so furchtbar viel an den Temperaturen bringen......


----------



## drstoecker (4. Mai 2018)

mit der neuen win version ist kein flashen mehr möglich, kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## Gurdi (4. Mai 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> mit der neuen win version ist kein flashen mehr möglich, kann das jemand bestätigen?



Bestätigt. Mein ATIFlash startet nicht mehr.


----------



## Gurdi (4. Mai 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Ich würde dann doch bezweifeln, dass 15Watt bei 880MHz anstelle von 18Watt bei 1000 so furchtbar viel an den Temperaturen bringen......



Mit dem Refernzkühler kann es da durchaus zu Problemen kommen, vor allem wenn der HBM nicht vergossen ist.

Endlich ist diese unsäglich GPP Geschichte. Hin und wieder hat meckern ja doch einen Sinn


----------



## moonshot (4. Mai 2018)

Ja, aber dann spar ich doch nicht 15% Speichertakt für 2 Watt ein. GPUspannung um 5mV runter bringt schon mehr oder Lüfter 200 rpm rauf, beides halt 100 mal sinnvoller.


----------



## Cleriker (4. Mai 2018)

Mango2Go schrieb:


> Wollt ich auch gerade posten.
> 
> NVIDIA stellt das GeForce Partner Programm ein - Hardwareluxx
> 
> Der Aufschrei der User und der Gegenwind von HP und Dell war offenbar wirklich was wert!



Sehr schön zu lesen. Wie krass sie jetzt auch auf Unschuldslamm tun... peinlich. Als Nvidiakunde wäre ich nach so einer Erklärung allerdings etwas angepisst. Die drücken damit ja eigentlich nichts weiter aus als dass sie ihre Kunden für zu blöde halten um AMD und Nvidia auseinander zu halten beim Kauf. Das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen...


----------



## drstoecker (5. Mai 2018)

Scheissladen!


----------



## moonshot (5. Mai 2018)

Und auch noch nachtreten Kyle_Bennett comments on [H]ardOCP: NVIDIA Pulling Plug on GPP


----------



## drstoecker (5. Mai 2018)

Schade, hatte mich eigtl schon drauf gefreut.

Asrock Phantom Gaming: AMD erteilt Verkaufsverbot in Europa


----------



## EyRaptor (5. Mai 2018)

Ich hatte mich auch auf Grafikkarten von Asrock gefreut.
Vllt. kommen Asrock Grafikkarten mit neuen Generationen auch nach Europa. 

Mehr Auswahl bei Radeons fände ich sehr begrüßenswert, denn ich werde lange keine Grafikkarte mehr neu von NV kaufen.
Das GPP mag zwar (vorerst)  gestrichen sein, aber vegessen werde ich das nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Mai 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich auch auf Grafikkarten von Asrock gefreut.
> Vllt. kommen Asrock Grafikkarten mit neuen Generationen auch nach Europa.
> 
> Mehr Auswahl bei Radeons fände ich sehr begrüßenswert, denn ich werde lange keine Grafikkarte mehr neu von NV kaufen.
> Das GPP mag zwar (vorerst)  gestrichen sein, aber vegessen werde ich das nicht.



Dito, die Hersteller die dabei mitgemacht haben, werde ich ebenfalls im Hinterkopf behalten.
@moonshot: Ist ja harter Tobak den Bennet da raus haut, das seine Seite wahrscheinlich dadurch untergehen wird weil er wohl keine Samples mehr von Nvidia erhalten wird als Retourkutsche.


----------



## moonshot (5. Mai 2018)

Über Ebay oder so wird man sicher auch an AsRock Karten kommen. 
So wie ich das verstanden hab, war das von Anfang an eine reine Asiensache, damit man in Europa den etablierten nicht auf die Füße tritt.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Mai 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Über Ebay oder so wird man sicher auch an AsRock Karten kommen.
> So wie ich das verstanden hab, war das von Anfang an eine reine Asiensache, damit man in Europa den etablierten nicht auf die Füße tritt.



Das wurde durchaus in den Gerüchten genannt, überrascht also nicht sonderlich.


----------



## EyRaptor (5. Mai 2018)

Gibt ja auch noch Yeston, die auch nur den Asiatischen Markt bedienen http://www.yeston.net/product/index/229 .

Wenn Nvidia ihre Boardpartner wirklich dazu zwingen kann, keine Samples mehr an HardOCP zu senden, dann kann das für eine Computertechseite schon gefährlich sein denke ich.
Asus, Msi und Gigabyte sollten mmn. aber froh sein, dass die  Veröffentlichung durch Kyle Bennet ihnen geholfen hat, einen Teil ihres Absatzes zu behalten.
Die hätten ohne Druck von Nvidia keinen Grund ihm keine Samples mehr zu senden.


----------



## hugo-03 (5. Mai 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Gibt ja auch noch Yeston, die auch nur den Asiatischen Markt bedienen http://www.yeston.net/product/index/229 .
> 
> Wenn Nvidia ihre Boardpartner wirklich dazu zwingen kann, keine Samples mehr an HardOCP zu senden, dann kann das für eine Computertechseite schon gefährlich sein denke ich.
> Asus, Msi und Gigabyte sollten mmn. aber froh sein, dass die  Veröffentlichung durch Kyle Bennet ihnen geholfen hat, einen Teil ihres Absatzes zu behalten.
> Die hätten ohne Druck von Nvidia keinen Grund ihm keine Samples mehr zu senden.



Einer hat auch geschrieben, das Nvidia auch solche Beschränkungen hat


----------



## Rallyesport (5. Mai 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> Einer hat auch geschrieben, das Nvidia auch solche Beschränkungen



Ich glaube da fehlt was


----------



## Zwock7420 (6. Mai 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Und auch noch nachtreten Kyle_Bennett comments on [H]ardOCP: NVIDIA Pulling Plug on GPP



Unfassbar wenn man sowas lesen muß.... Ich werde in Zukunft einen großen Bogen um den grünen Verein machen. Normalerweise kann ich sehr gut einsehen, wenn ein Unternehmen bei einem Produkt den deutlich besseren Job gemacht hat (auch wenn ich mich nicht von den Top End Produkten wie Titan/1080ti blenden lasse, die weit über meiner Preisklasse liegen). Aber DAS ist mir langsam bei weitem zu asozial, was sie da abziehen.

Bin auch am überlegen meine "Tech Sammlung" etwas zu verkleinern indem ich ein paar alte nV Karten verhökere... GeForce 256 von Elsa, GF2 GTS von Hercules und was nicht noch alles....


----------



## FortuneHunter (6. Mai 2018)

Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Unfassbar wenn man sowas lesen muß.... Ich werde in Zukunft einen großen Bogen um den grünen Verein machen. Normalerweise kann ich sehr gut einsehen, wenn ein Unternehmen bei einem Produkt den deutlich besseren Job gemacht hat (auch wenn ich mich nicht von den Top End Produkten wie Titan/1080ti blenden lasse, die weit über meiner Preisklasse liegen). Aber DAS ist mir langsam bei weitem zu asozial, was sie da abziehen.
> 
> Bin auch am überlegen meine "Tech Sammlung" etwas zu verkleinern indem ich ein paar alte nV Karten verhökere... GeForce 256 von Elsa, GF2 GTS von Hercules und was nicht noch alles....



Welche Alternative bleibt dir dann, denn AMD ist da auch nicht viel besser:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Qflrf6UiWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und von diesem Herren stammt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EIPggCgYK38

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nun keiner dieser Multimillionendollarunternehmen hat eine weiße Weste ... NVidia nicht, AMD nicht und Intel nicht.  Unfassbar, du solltest also dein Hobby aufgeben und alles verkaufen.

Vielleicht schaffst du es ja dir einen Retro-PC aus Teilen aller untergegangenen Firmen zusammenzubauen und damit zu spielen ... Ich hätte da dann einige Spielvorschläge für dich.

Ihr geht alle mit zu viel Emotionen an die Geschichte ... Statt eine Entscheidung nach den von euch benötigten Specs eines Produkts zu treffen steht bei vielen erstmal die Frage nach dem LOGO. Jedes dieser LOGOs möchte nur euer Geld. 

Ich habe mich in der Vergangenheit auch mal für ein Label eingesetzt und es endete damit, dass die CEOs die entsprechende Firma an die Wand gefahren haben mit fragwürdigen Geschäftsentscheidungen. Was ist außer einem bitteren Nachgeschmack geblieben. Nichts als veraltete Technologie und die Erkenntnis, dass ich mir bei zukünftigen Kaufentscheidungen selbst am nächsten bin und meine Entscheidungen NIE mehr von irgendwelchen LOGOs abhängig mache. Wer das bessere Produkt liefert, der bekommt den Zuschlag.


----------



## Mango2Go (6. Mai 2018)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Welche Alternative bleibt dir dann, denn AMD ist da auch nicht viel besser:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das schon^^ Das heißt aber halt immernoch nicht das man sowas wie GPP billigen sollte^^

Nvidia wegen GPP anzugreifen heißt ja nicht automatisch Pro-AMD zu sein. Man kann Nvidia mögen und sowas wie GPP immernoch ******* finden wie Gamers Nexus oder LinusTechTips.

Sowas was AMD hier gemacht hat ist auch uncool. Klar. Aber auch sowas zu sagen heißt nicht sich für Nvidia stark zu machen, sondern nur zu Kommunizieren, dass man mit AMD unzufrieden ist. Aber es steht jedem frei wegen der einen oder der anderen Aktion einen der Hersteller eine Zeit lang zu boykottieren. Das ist der einzige Weg wie man als Konsument irgend eine Art von Druck ausüben kann. Andere Sprachen sprechen Großkonterne halt nicht.

Kein Grund für Extreme.


----------



## Rallyesport (6. Mai 2018)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Welche Alternative bleibt dir dann, denn AMD ist da auch nicht viel besser:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meinst du Commodore?


----------



## FortuneHunter (6. Mai 2018)

Mango2Go schrieb:


> Aber es steht jedem frei wegen der einen oder der anderen Aktion einen der Hersteller eine Zeit lang zu boykottieren. Das ist der einzige Weg wie man als Konsument irgend eine Art von Druck ausüben kann. Andere Sprachen sprechen Großkonterne halt nicht.
> 
> Kein Grund für Extreme.



Dieser Shitstorm mag ein Erfolg gewesen sein, aber du kannst sicher sein, dass im Hintergrund schon wieder von AMD und NVIDIA der nächste Coup geplant wird, der der Geldvermehrung dient. Anstatt das dafür benötigte Geld zu verschwenden, sollten sie es lieber in ihre Produkte stecken. Damit wäre uns Käufern besser gedient.



Rallyesport schrieb:


> Meinst du Commodore?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jupp richtig geraten und alle die den Laden danach übernommen haben und ebenfalls den Bach runter gingen. Erst 2000 bin ich auf den PC als Spieleplattform umgestiegen. Und mein erster "Gaming-PC" hatte weder eine Intel/AMD-CPU (war ne Cyrix) noch eine Grafikkarte von NVidia verbaut. Die war noch von 3S (Savage 3D). War ne gebrauchte Kiste. 
Daraufhin folgten Karten von 3dfx, NVidia, ATI und AMD im freien Wechsel. Bei den CPUs waren es nach Cyrix Intel und AMD im Wechsel.  Je nach dem welche mir von den Parametern am besten zugesagt hat. Die letzte AMD-Karte war die HD 5850, die erst durch eine GTX570 abgelöst wurde. Danach nur noch NVidia, weil sie mir zum jeweiligen Zeitpunkt die beste Leistung geboten haben. Bei den CPUs waren es nach dem Core 2 Duo eigentlich nur noch Intel ebenfalls aus Leistungsgründen. Wobei sich die Wechselfrequenz hier sehr in Grenzen hält. Core 2 Duo 6750e, I7-2600 und jetzt i7-5820K. 
Für die Zukunft schließe ich aber nicht aus mir einen Ryzen (oder Nachfolger) und eine AMD-GPU zuzulegen wenn mir die Leistung zusagt.


----------



## moonshot (6. Mai 2018)

Wenn ein Marketing-Mensch Reviews beeinflussen will. kann man sich die Sachen immer noch selber kaufen.  Das ist nicht in Ordnung, aber doch nicht mit dem GPP zu vergleichen.


----------



## Mango2Go (6. Mai 2018)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Dieser Shitstorm mag ein Erfolg gewesen sein, aber du kannst sicher sein, dass im Hintergrund schon wieder von AMD und NVIDIA der nächste Coup geplant wird, der der Geldvermehrung dient. Anstatt das dafür benötigte Geld zu verschwenden, sollten sie es lieber in ihre Produkte stecken. Damit wäre uns Käufern besser gedient.



Klar kommt der nächste Coup. Und dann halt der nächste Shitstorm. Sollen wir jetzt nur weil die was neues planen uns so nen Scheiß gefallen lassen oder was?

Nach dem Motto wären Lootboxen jetzt gesellschaftstauglich.

Man muss halt ab und an mal Grenzen ziehen.


----------



## drstoecker (6. Mai 2018)

Ich schaue mir aktuelle Sachen an und nicht alte Kamellen. Aktuelles Beispiel Intel , wer diese Praktiken unterstützt erklärt sich mit diesen einverstanden was ich nicht mit meiner Einstellung vereinbaren kann, sorry Leistung hin oder her. Würde amd so eine Schiene aktuell fahren dann hätte ich aktuell wahrscheinlich kein System. Noch muss ich dazu sagen die können sich aktuell solche Sachen nicht leisten ganz im Gegenteil.
im Endeffekt zählt die Leistung das stimmt soweit aber nicht um jeden Preis, verarschen kann ich mich alleine.
entweder die Politik und die Leistung stimmen oder wir lassen es, gibt genug anderen Sachen die mein Geld gebrauchen können.
was auch stimmt ist das überall betrogen wird aber müssen wir uns das als Endverbraucher gefallen lassen?


----------



## FortuneHunter (6. Mai 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Wenn ein Marketing-Mensch Reviews beeinflussen will. kann man sich die Sachen immer noch selber kaufen.  Das ist nicht in Ordnung, aber doch nicht mit dem GPP zu vergleichen.



Stimmt ist nicht das gleiche. Manipulierte Reviews finde ich persönlich schlimmer, denn sie beeinflussen mein Kaufverhalten direkt, während Markennamen für mich nur Schall und Rauch sind. Ich kaufe nach Leistung auf Basis von Reviews nicht nach Irgendwelchen Gamingmarken wir ROG, FTW oder AORUS.



Mango2Go schrieb:


> Klar kommt der nächste Coup. Und dann halt der nächste Shitstorm. Sollen wir jetzt nur weil die was neues planen uns so nen Scheiß gefallen lassen oder was?
> 
> Nach dem Motto wären Lootboxen jetzt gesellschaftstauglich.
> 
> Man muss halt ab und an mal Grenzen ziehen.



Nein sollen wir nicht. Lootboxen habe ich auch boykottiert und was die GPP angeht, werde ich ASUS, MSI oder Gigabyte ganz hinten an die Stelle setzen, die als Lieferant von Karten in Frage kommen. Auf beiden Seiten gibt es sehr wohl Hersteller die mir auch gute Produkte liefern. AMD = Sapphire und Powercolor und NVIDIA EVGA, Palit/Gainward. 
Auch ich ziehe meine Konsequenzen.



drstoecker schrieb:


> Ich schaue mir aktuelle Sachen an und nicht  alte Kamellen. Aktuelles Beispiel Intel , wer diese Praktiken  unterstützt erklärt sich mit diesen einverstanden was ich nicht mit  meiner Einstellung vereinbaren kann, sorry Leistung hin oder her. Würde  amd so eine Schiene aktuell fahren dann hätte ich aktuell wahrscheinlich  kein System. Noch muss ich dazu sagen die können sich aktuell solche  Sachen nicht leisten ganz im Gegenteil.
> im Endeffekt zählt die Leistung das stimmt soweit aber nicht um jeden Preis, verarschen kann ich mich alleine.
> entweder die Politik und die Leistung stimmen oder wir lassen es, gibt genug anderen Sachen die mein Geld gebrauchen können.
> was auch stimmt ist das überall betrogen wird aber müssen wir uns das als Endverbraucher gefallen lassen?



Alte Kamellen? Das Video von Tech of Tommorow stammt vom 23.04.2018 und bezieht sich auf aktuelle Ereignisse die das Faß zum überlaufen gebracht haben. 
Reviews zur beeinflussen (und zwar auch die von Konkurenzprodukten) die deine Kaufentscheidung direkt beeinflussen sind also ok für Dich. Aber an anderen Marktmaipulationen die "nur" irgendwelche Namesgebungen bewirken störst du Dich? Interessante Einstellung. Den Rest spar ich mir dann mal.


----------



## Mango2Go (6. Mai 2018)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Nein sollen wir nicht. Lootboxen habe ich auch boykottiert und was die GPP angeht, werde ich ASUS, MSI oder Gigabyte ganz hinten an die Stelle setzen, die als Lieferant von Karten in Frage kommen. Auf beiden Seiten gibt es sehr wohl Hersteller die mir auch gute Produkte liefern. AMD = Sapphire und Powercolor und NVIDIA EVGA, Palit/Gainward.
> Auch ich ziehe meine Konsequenzen.



Dann sind wir uns ja einig. 



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Reviews zur beeinflussen die deine Kaufentscheidung direkt beeinflussen sind also ok für Dich. Aber an anderen Marktmaipulationen die "nur" irgendwelche Namesgebungen bewirken störst du Dich? Interessante Einstellung. Den Rest spar ich mir dann mal.



Vorschläge für Tests die man nicht befolgen muss sind ok. Wie sich AMD gegenüber Tech of Tomorrow verhalten hat wat aber absolut nicht ok. Allerdings ist es immernoch schwer mit GPP zu vergleichen. GPP war ein Versuch die ganze Industrie zu knechten, das mit den Reviews ist ein anderes Maß. (Macht es nicht ok) Aber das machen beide Seiten. Nvidia samplet auch nicht an Leute die sie zu hart kritisieren. Die Hersteller verhalten sich eben kindisch.


----------



## FortuneHunter (6. Mai 2018)

Mango2Go schrieb:


> Vorschläge für Tests die man nicht befolgen muss sind ok. Wie sich AMD gegenüber Tech of Tomorrow verhalten hat wat aber absolut nicht ok. Allerdings ist es immernoch schwer mit GPP zu vergleichen. GPP war ein Versuch die ganze Industrie zu knechten, das mit den Reviews ist ein anderes Maß. (Macht es nicht ok) Aber das machen beide Seiten. Nvidis samplet auch nicht an Leute die sie su hart kritisieren. Die Hersteller verhalten sich eben kindisch.



AMD macht das ja sogar mit den Reviewern die ihnen jahrelang die Stange halten. Tech of Tomorrow ist dafür bekannt das er Pro AMD ist.
Wie die eigenen Produkte zu testen sind ist ja vielleicht noch tollerierbar (macht jeder wahrscheinlich), aber vorzuschreiben wie im Vergleichstests die Parameter der Konkurrenz einzustellen sind, dass ist reine Manipulation.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Mai 2018)

Wer seine Vega an der Taktgrenze betreibt sollte mit dem Windowsupdate eine Stufe zurückschalten beim Core OC.
Die Leistung pro Takt scheint leicht gestiegen, dafür muss ich jetzt ein paar Mhz federn lassen.Das kann bei höheren Spannungen durchaus ander sein, aber mal zur Info falls es instabil werden sollte bei euch.


----------



## drstoecker (6. Mai 2018)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Stimmt ist nicht das gleiche. Manipulierte Reviews finde ich persönlich schlimmer, denn sie beeinflussen mein Kaufverhalten direkt, während Markennamen für mich nur Schall und Rauch sind. Ich kaufe nach Leistung auf Basis von Reviews nicht nach Irgendwelchen Gamingmarken wir ROG, FTW oder AORUS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was du schreibst ist Quark sorry!
ich gebe auf reviews nicht allzuviel, ich teste gerne live . Reviews geben lediglich die Richtung vor da ich nicht alle Produkte selbst testen kann.


----------



## Mango2Go (6. Mai 2018)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> AMD macht das ja sogar mit den Reviewern die ihnen jahrelang die Stange halten. Tech of Tomorrow ist dafür bekannt das er Pro AMD ist.
> Wie die eigenen Produkte zu testen sind ist ja vielleicht noch tollerierbar (macht jeder wahrscheinlich), aber vorzuschreiben wie im Vergleichstests die Parameter der Konkurrenz einzustellen sind, dass ist reine Manipulation.



Jo, genau deshalb hab ich es auch als "absolut nicht ok" deklariert. Damit isses aber immernoch nicht mit GPP vergleichbar. Hat aber auch Folgen. Tech of Tomorrow hat es ja auch öffentlich gemacht. Aber es betrifft halt nur AMD + Reviewer.


----------



## reddevil66693 (6. Mai 2018)

lol der fanboyism in diesem thread ist der absolute wahnsinn.


----------



## Mango2Go (6. Mai 2018)

reddevil66693 schrieb:


> lol der fanboyism in diesem thread ist der absolute wahnsinn.



Musst dich hier ja nicht rumtreiben^^


----------



## reddevil66693 (6. Mai 2018)

Mich interessiert die architectur aber und gerade du fällst in diesem sinne immer wieder auf.


----------



## Mango2Go (6. Mai 2018)

reddevil66693 schrieb:


> Mich interessiert die architectur aber und gerade du fällst in diesem sinne immer wieder auf.



Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt  Welche Aussage Meinerseits hier im Thread über das GPP war Fanboyhaft?^^


----------



## reddevil66693 (6. Mai 2018)

Hab nie was vom Gpp gesagt.  Einfach generell wenn ein neuer kommen würde und deine posts liest sieht man fanboyism für Amd ganz klar da dir das nicht mal selber auffält hat die marketing abteilung wunderbare arbeit gereistet. Einfach mekren die firmen würde deine seele auch verkaufen für geld du bist denen egal denen ist egal ob du stribst solange die dein geld bekommen. um mehr geht es nicht. Beide haben unzählige male bewiesen das es so ist fast gefühlt mindestens einmal in der Woche.

Aber nach turing dürfet es eh still werden endlich.


----------



## moonshot (6. Mai 2018)

Wenn ein Marketing Mitarbeiter, der jetzt da nicht mehr arbeitet, ******* baut sehe ich das anders als eine offizielle Firmenpolitik. GN z.B. hat sich seine Ryzen Samples wo anders besorgt und hat sich nur freiwillig an die NDA gehalten. Der im Video hat auch gesagt, er kauft sich jetzt seine AMD Sachen selber. Es gibt genug Wege damit umzugehen. Journalistische Integrität und so.
Beim GPP konnte man halt gar nichts tun. 

"Gaming" zieht nun mal beim Durchschnittskunden. Wer sich davon nicht blenden lässt, ist meist auch klug genug lausige Reviews zu erkennen.


----------



## reddevil66693 (6. Mai 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Wenn ein Marketing Mitarbeiter, der jetzt da nicht mehr arbeitet, ******* baut sehe ich das anders als eine offizielle Firmenpolitik. GN z.B. hat sich seine Ryzen Samples wo anders besorgt und hat sich nur freiwillig an die NDA gehalten. Der im Video hat auch gesagt, er kauft sich jetzt seine AMD Sachen selber. Es gibt genug Wege damit umzugehen. Journalistische Integrität und so.
> Beim GPP konnte man halt gar nichts tun.
> 
> "Gaming" zieht nun mal beim Durchschnittskunden. Wer sich davon nicht blenden lässt, ist meist auch klug genug lausige Reviews zu erkennen.



^Deine durchschnitts kunden machen den grossteil des marktes aus den gewaltigen grossteil.


----------



## drstoecker (6. Mai 2018)

Ich bin pro amd und steh dazu. Kaufe aber dennoch alles was mich interessiert, sofern ich das mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren kann.
lassen wir doch den Kindergarten und bleiben beim Thema.


----------



## reddevil66693 (6. Mai 2018)

Du kannst pro sein so viel du willst aber dann formluiere beiträge so das man auch noch denkt okay hier schreibe ich mit einem erwachsenen der auch eingestehn kann wenn seineliebligsfirma ******** baut und das wöchentlich.******** wird zensiert sagt ja alles zu diesem forum.


----------



## Rallyesport (6. Mai 2018)

Es wäre so langsam an der Zeit hier wieder die Kurve zu Vega zu kriegen, sonst artet das hier wieder in Grabenkämpfen aus. 
Falls es da bedarf zu gibt bitte hier-> Von Ryzen auf Intel umsteigen entlang.


----------



## reddevil66693 (6. Mai 2018)

Kein Problem warte nur auf Antwort von Mango auch gerne über PN. Den thread zieh ich mir mal rein gibt es sicher wieder was zu lachen dankeschön.


----------



## Mango2Go (6. Mai 2018)

reddevil66693 schrieb:


> Hab nie was vom Gpp gesagt.  Einfach generell wenn ein neuer kommen würde und deine posts liest sieht man fanboyism für Amd ganz klar da dir das nicht mal selber auffält hat die marketing abteilung wunderbare arbeit gereistet. Einfach mekren die firmen würde deine seele auch verkaufen für geld du bist denen egal denen ist egal ob du stribst solange die dein geld bekommen. um mehr geht es nicht. Beide haben unzählige male bewiesen das es so ist fast gefühlt mindestens einmal in der Woche.
> 
> Aber nach turing dürfet es eh still werden endlich.



Naja eigentlich bin ich kein Fanboy. Jemand sagt z.B. Vega ist *******. Ich sag halt dazu Vega ist nicht so ******* wie die Leute tun. Jemand sagt Ryzen ist mist. Ich sag halt Ryzen reicht für das was die meisten brauchen. Ich renn eigentlich nie rum und sag allen wie ******* Nvidia ist und wie geil AMD doch ist. Ich sag auch oft genug das AMD ein Laden ist der Geld machen will und ******* baut. Es ist halt eine Sache ob man ein Fanboy ist oder ob man nicht in absoluten denkt. Du wirst lachen. Aber man kann Nvidia nicht besonders mögen, finden das Vega und Polaris nicht ******* sind und dann auch noch GPP doof finden ohne ein Fanboy zu sein.

Ich find Freesync cool. Ist billig und bietet gute Möglichkeiten. Ich finde Vega ok. Ist nicht die über-Karte aber schlecht eben auch nicht. Ich finde auch die Pascal-Karten ok, auch wenn ich mir von Nvidia besseren Support für moderne APIs wünschen würde. G-Sync ist auch sehr geil, aber einfach recht teuer. Die Summe aller dieser Dinge ist Ich mang Nvidia nicht, finde ihre Produkte aber nicht schlecht. Über AMD als Firma hab ich weniger Meinung als über Nvidia weil Nvidia sich einfach in letzter Zeit etwas mehr geleistet hat als AMD. Gegen Intel hab ich nichts. Intel inside ist vorbei, das war ein Scheiß-Move, das wars aber dann auch. Die waren zwar eine Weile lang faul aber die CPUs sind gut. Sprich ich bin ken Fanboy. Ich seh die Sache halt nur nicht so extrem. Vega + Freesync ist eine gute Alternative zu einer 1080 mit G-Sync. Ryzen ist eine gute alternative zu einem Intel Core. Im endeffekt macht man mit keinem der Hersteller was falsch.

Ich wetter eigentlich ziemlich wenig gegen irgendwen. Mir gehen nur die Nvidia-Fans auf die Nüsse die an jeder Stelle ob jetzt Teil des Themas oder nicht überall anmerken müssen wie ******* sie AMD Karten doch finden. Ich renn ja auch nicht durch die Threads und sag überall "Also ich fand die 970 mit 3.5GB echt *******". Das ist super unnötig und hilft keinem.

Freesync 2: AMD stimmt auf Smart-TVs ein, Benq EX3203R vorgestellt Das Freesync-Thread in letzter Zeit. Post#8 Freesync bringt nichts weil AMD bringt die FPS ja eh nicht. Jetzt mal böse und überspitzt gesagt. Nur mal exemplarisch was ich meine. Seh ich halt anders also lass ich es nicht so stehen.

Dann das wunderbare Beispiel mit dem Gerücht das Navi eine Midrange-Karte wird. Alle nehmen das als gegeben hin. Das ist ein Gerücht was so in der Form einfach nirgens bestätigt ist. Sowas nervt einfach. Kann sein das sowas passiert, kann sein das es nicht passiert. Ich finde es sehr legitim das es mich nervt das alle immer so tun als wären alle Gerüchte 100% wahr. Und das in Relation zur neuen Nvidia-Gen wo auch alle jedes Gerücht gleich als gegeben behandeln. Das ist auch eines dieser Standarthemen die mich nerven auf die ich immer eingehe. Gerüchte sind eben Gerüchte. Da kann sich vieles ändern. Spekulieren ist ja ok, Aber halt eben spekulieren und nicht Gerüchte als gegeben verkaufen. (Ob das jetzt AMD oder Nvidia-Fans betrifft mal dahingestellt).

Jetzt mal nur so exemplarisch wie und wo ich mich in dem Bereich rumtreib. Ich bin eigentlich kein Fanboy für irgendwas. Ich werde niemanden anmachen weil er ne Nvidia-Karte kauft. Das ist legitim und keine schlechte Wahl. Aber ich seh im Umkehrschluss halt auch nicht ein mir permanent dieses dumme Gewäsch anhören zu müssen was ich mit meiner gekauften Karte kann oder nicht kann. Ist eigentlich eine ziemlich ausgeglichene herangehensweise. (wollt eig als PN machen, die Option war nur nicht verfügbar, kp xD Also doch so)

Das die neue Gen was wird bestreite ich eigentlich nie xD Ich sag nur die Leute sollten es abwarten und dann schauen was da kommt. Auch das ist eigentlich recht realistisch. Ich hab an die Gen halt weder positive noch negative Erwartungen. Kann gut oder schlecht werden. Ich werde das nicht prognostizieren weil ich's einfach nicht kann.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Mai 2018)

Schwupss, weg ist die Nervensäge.


----------



## moonshot (6. Mai 2018)

Ich hab ein Problem. Wenn ich meine Lautsprecher anmache wenn der PC läuft oder umstecke, verabschiedet sich meine Vega. GPU-Tach aus und Lüfter dreht etwas hoch.

Liegt das an der Vega meinen Boxen oder am neuen MoBo?
Und wie kann ich das abstellen. Ich würd schon gern die Boxen ausmachen, wenn ich mit Headset spiele und sie danach halt auch wieder anmachen können. Etwas nervig.


----------



## Zwock7420 (6. Mai 2018)

Probier mal die Boxen in eine andere Steckdose ein zu stöpseln... also nicht in die selbe Leiste, in der dein PC steckt. Hört sich irgendwie nach einem Massefehler an. Ist nur ne Vermutung, aber ist ja leicht zu testen.

Hatte mal ein Epox Board, was nur gebootet hat, wenn ich es ausserhalb des Gehäuses aufm Tisch liegen hatte. Kaum hat es einen Massepunkt berührt, war Feierabend.

@OT

Man wird es doch wohl schlecht finden dürfen, wenn nV aus Rache einem Reviewer den Stuff vorenthalten möchte, oder?

An sich bin ich ja auch eher auf Steve Burkes seite, der sagt, es ist ihm egal ob er nun Samples bekommt oder nicht.
Und wenn jemand mal nen Hals wegen eines schlechten Reviews hat (wie aktuell bei ihm glaube ich Coolermaster) dann kauft er sich den Kram halt. Wenn er etwas aus zu setzen hat, geht er der Fairness halber aber auch zunächst auf die Firma zu und sagt ihnen, was ihm an ihren Produkten missfällt, bevor er da ein riesen Fass aufmacht. Das ist mir allemal lieber, als wenn er sich von jeder Firma Honig ums Maul schmieren lässt, um dann nur noch zu sagen, was denen in den Kram passt. Nur manche Reviewer sind nunmal nicht "groß" genug, um sich das leisten zu können, die sind auf die Samples angewiesen.


----------



## Rallyesport (6. Mai 2018)

Das hört sich nach Treiber an, vll gibt es da ein Problem zwischen dem Sound der Vega Karte und dem Onboard, bzw seperaten Soundkarte, aber wie das zusammenhängt kp? 
Bei mir ist es so das Skype oder Discord immer erst über meinen Monitor läuft und ich das erst musste umstellen auf mein Soundblaster


----------



## moonshot (6. Mai 2018)

Umstöpsel war erfolgreich, dafür schon mal vielen Dank. Was kann ich da jetzt machen? So ein Verlängerungskabel ins Bad ist auch irgendwie unschön^^


----------



## Noy (6. Mai 2018)

Es gibt Audio Isolatoren / Grund Loop isolator Die verhindern Masseschleifen...
Mal probieren..


----------



## Gurdi (6. Mai 2018)

Ich hab das selbe Problem seit dem meine Soundkarte zwischen Netzteil und GraKa eingepfärcht ist.
Ein Isolator schafft Abhilfe.


----------



## moonshot (6. Mai 2018)

Also an der Badsteckdose funktioniert es. 

AUKEY Entstorfilter Auto Radio Entstorer: Amazon.de: Elektronik Sowas? 

Ist das Pech oder geht das als Garantiefall durch? Weder Boxen noch MoBo sind billig Schrott, da möchte ich die eigentlich ohne Zubehör benutzen können.


----------



## Zwock7420 (6. Mai 2018)

Zunächst mal freut es mich, dass der Tipp was gebracht hat. Der ausschlaggebende Punkt wird neben den Boxen wahrscheinlich eher das Netzteil sein. Ist ne gute Frage, ich denke versuchen kann man es, als Garantiefall, aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie die Firmen mit solchen Problemen umgehen.

Das Teil wäre btw. geeignet.


----------



## Noy (6. Mai 2018)

Ich denke nicht das es als Garantiefall geht..
An sich ist an den Geräten alles okay.
So groundloops gibt es öfters daher werden so Dinger ja verkauft...
Und schwierig ist nachzuweisen welches der Geräte Probleme macht, also ob Boxen oder eines der PC teile...

Bzw PC Netzteil oder Boxen Netzteil.
An sich wahrscheinlich Boxen Netzteil. Beim PC muss glaub die primär und sekundär Seite verbunden sein..


----------



## moonshot (6. Mai 2018)

Im PC sitzt ein Seasonic Titanium. Ja völlig overkill, gabs aber im Schlussverkauf zum Platinpreis.
Lautsprecher ohne eingesteckte Klinke einschalten lässt die Vega auch aussteigen. Werd Edifier mal ne nette E-Mail schreiben und fragen, ob das works as intended ist. Netzteil ist da drin fest verbaut.  Aber nochmal Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Noy (6. Mai 2018)

Ohne eingesteckte Klinke? Also ohne Erdschleife?
Hmm komisch. Eher dann EMV.


----------



## drstoecker (6. Mai 2018)

reddevil66693 schrieb:


> Du kannst pro sein so viel du willst aber dann formluiere beiträge so das man auch noch denkt okay hier schreibe ich mit einem erwachsenen der auch eingestehn kann wenn seineliebligsfirma ******** baut und das wöchentlich.******** wird zensiert sagt ja alles zu diesem forum.


sorry aber das kann ich gut, aber man muss da unterscheiden wie und was da läuft. Ich hab nie behauptet das ich alles seitens amd toleriere ganz im Gegenteil. So egal lassen wir es dabei und machen da weiter warum wir hier sind.


----------



## drstoecker (6. Mai 2018)

Hat jemand eigtl ein Custom bios für eine 64er Referenz welches oc/uv beinhaltet was Safe ist?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (6. Mai 2018)

3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - VEGA (Vega10, Vega11, Vega12, Vega20) - 2017


----------



## moonshot (6. Mai 2018)

Es gibt keine Custom Bios für Vega, die müssen alle signiert sein. Oder meinst du nur die Einstellungen oder ein .reg File?

Also jetzt kein Entstörer? Sondern?


----------



## drstoecker (6. Mai 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Custom Bios für Vega, die müssen alle signiert sein. Oder meinst du nur die Einstellungen oder ein .reg File?
> 
> Also jetzt kein Entstörer? Sondern?



Ich dachte vllt hat jemand mal ein mit nem bios Editor angepasst/optimiert.


----------



## Noy (6. Mai 2018)

Sind deine Boxen nicht mit dem PC verbunden? 
Also nur Netzteil an der selben Leiste wie dein PC?

Ansonsten ist doch Amazon, bestellen, testen und ggf. zurückschicken.


----------



## DeLuXe1992 (6. Mai 2018)

Kann mir mal einer sagen wie ich aus der Graka ein 5.1 Soundsignal bekomme?

Habe die Vega an einen Sony 55XE9005 angeschlossen, wo ein Pionieer VSX 932 dran hängt.
Ich kriege einfach kein 5.1 Signal raus. Kann zwar in den Soundeinstellungen 5.1 auswählen, und unter Formate steht auch DTS/DolbyDigital Plus als unterstüzt. Es kommt aber einfach kein Klang aus den Boxen, nur die vorderen.  Als ob es Stereo wäre.


----------



## moonshot (6. Mai 2018)

Solange AMD das Bios nicht signiert hat, läuft da nichts. Buildzoid hat auch schon mal gemeint, wie viel er mit einem Custom Bios aus der Karte holen könnten, wegen der RAM Timings.

Können beide Geräte 5.1 Decodieren? Wenn nicht, wird das nur als Stereo durchgeschliffen. 

Gleiche Steckdosenleiste und halt die aktive Box per Klinke.


----------



## Noy (6. Mai 2018)

Also doch verbunden. Dann dürfte der Isolator helfen. Hatte es eben so verstanden, dass die Boxen gar nicht mit dem PC verbunden sind und nur das Einschalten würde deine Vega killen...


----------



## moonshot (6. Mai 2018)

Doch das ist schon richtig, hatte das ausprobiert. Allein das einschalten verursacht das.


----------



## Noy (6. Mai 2018)

Der/die Monitore sind wohl auch an der einen Stromleiste?

Wenn schon das Einschalten ohne das die Box an dem PC angeschlossen ist reicht wird der Isolator nichts bringen.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Mai 2018)

AMD Radeon: Die neusten Geruchte zu den GPUs Vega 12 und Vega 20 - ComputerBase


----------



## hugo-03 (8. Mai 2018)

ASRock kommt vielleicht doch noch nach Europa Verbot von AMD: ASRock darf Grafikkarten nicht in Europa verkaufen - ComputerBase


----------



## TheEpicHorst (9. Mai 2018)

Guten Abend, melde mich mal zurück nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit Vega56/64 suchen bla bla bla... irgendwann demnächst wird sie fällig und ich werde wohl zur Powercolor Red Devil greifen. Die Frage ist nun ob mein Netzteil die noch packt, hab das Dark Power Pro 10 550w - PC steht ja in meiner Sig - ich rede hier von der 64, Notfalls wirds wohl die 56 weil werde außer Karte nichts mehr machen bei dem PC - sprich die letzte Ausbaustufe vor der Neuanschaffung in ein paar Jahren.

Anmerkung: Natürlich werde ich die Karte etwas tweaken, wobei ich nicht auf Bestmarken aus bin sondern einen schönen Sweetspot aus Effizienz und Leistung finden möchte.

Danke LG


----------



## Gurdi (9. Mai 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Guten Abend, melde mich mal zurück nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit Vega56/64 suchen bla bla bla... irgendwann demnächst wird sie fällig und ich werde wohl zur Powercolor Red Devil greifen. Die Frage ist nun ob mein Netzteil die noch packt, hab das Dark Power Pro 10 550w - PC steht ja in meiner Sig - ich rede hier von der 64, Notfalls wirds wohl die 56 weil werde außer Karte nichts mehr machen bei dem PC - sprich die letzte Ausbaustufe vor der Neuanschaffung in ein paar Jahren.
> 
> Anmerkung: Natürlich werde ich die Karte etwas tweaken, wobei ich nicht auf Bestmarken aus bin sondern einen schönen Sweetspot aus Effizienz und Leistung finden möchte.
> 
> Danke LG



Ich hab ein Digifanless 550Watt von Enermax und betreibe damit meine 64er im Balancebuild.Das klappt ohne Probleme, es kann jedoch wenn du die Karte selbst die Spannung anlegen lässt durchaus zu einem Shutdown kommen. Wenn du die Spannungen fixierst peakt der Verbrauch der Karte auch nicht mehr und du bist recht frei in der Konfiguration.


----------



## ATIR290 (9. Mai 2018)

Habe i5 4670K und ebenso eine RX Vega 64 Referenz  @1500 Mhz 
und ein BeQuiet E9 580 CM

Exakt dieses hier:
Test: be quiet! Straight Power E9 580W - Hardwareluxx

und alles läuft bestens, auch wenn ich das PT mal auf +50% setze...
Hoffe konnte helfen


----------



## TheEpicHorst (9. Mai 2018)

Danke Gurdi - gut zu hören! Jedenfalls packt mein NT mein System 2h furmark + prime, Lightning 290x @1160 - hatte nie nen Shutdown.



ATIR290 schrieb:


> Habe i5 4670K und ebenso eine RX Vega 64 Referenz  @1500 Mhz
> und ein BeQuiet E9 580 CM
> 
> Exakt dieses hier:
> ...



Danke ist alles hilfreich, verbessert das Bauchgefühl 

LG


----------



## Gurdi (9. Mai 2018)

Es gibt einfach manchmal fiese Situation wo die Karte böse Peaken kann, z.B. wenn man schnell raus und wieder rein tabbt in ein Spiel.
Da kann es im ungünstigsten Fall schon mal Probleme geben bei der NT Leistung. In der Regel und vor allem wenn du manuell übertaktest(bzw. undervoltest) läuft alles jedoch ohne Probleme.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (9. Mai 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Es gibt einfach manchmal fiese Situation wo die Karte böse Peaken kann, z.B. wenn man schnell raus und wieder rein tabbt in ein Spiel.
> Da kann es im ungünstigsten Fall schon mal Probleme geben bei der NT Leistung. In der Regel und vor allem wenn du manuell übertaktest(bzw. undervoltest) läuft alles jedoch ohne Probleme.



Ok, ja hab ich vor, bin der Thematik Vega OC noch nicht so bewandert jedenfalls hab ich so was in die Richtung UV +50% PT im Kopf.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Mai 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Ok, ja hab ich vor, bin der Thematik Vega OC noch nicht so bewandert jedenfalls hab ich so was in die Richtung UV +50% PT im Kopf.



Wenns soweit ist wird man dir hier sicher weiterhelfen.


----------



## Mango2Go (10. Mai 2018)

Also eine Vega non Liquid geht schon mit einem 550w...


----------



## DeLuXe1992 (10. Mai 2018)

Hallo, habe mein PC auf die neue Win 10 1803 + neusten Treiber 18.4.1 geupdatet.

Seitdem funktioniert der "AuflösungsHack" per Reg Datei für VSR nicht mehr.
Weiss einer warum?


----------



## Gurdi (10. Mai 2018)

Es geht so einiges nicht mehr seit dem Update, vor allem Software die tief auf Hardwareebene zugreift.


----------



## whatever93 (10. Mai 2018)

550 watt mit peaks ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein , wie könnt ihr sowas vertreten in 2018?


----------



## DeLuXe1992 (10. Mai 2018)

Habe den Alten Treiber installiert. ( 18.3.4 ) Damit kann ich wieder gewohnt zusätzliche Auflösungen per Reghack für VSR hinzufügen. Scheint also nicht am 1803 zu liegen sondern am Treiber.

Ich hoffe das sich mit zukünftigen Treibern wieder ändert!


----------



## Mango2Go (10. Mai 2018)

whatever93 schrieb:


> 550 watt mit peaks ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein , wie könnt ihr sowas vertreten in 2018?



Geht easy.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Mai 2018)

whatever93 schrieb:


> 550 watt mit peaks ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein , wie könnt ihr sowas vertreten in 2018?



Die Peaks eine 1080er sind dir aber durchaus bewusst nehme ich an oder?


----------



## whatever93 (10. Mai 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Peaks eine 1080er sind dir aber durchaus bewusst nehme ich an oder?



Lies meine Signatur. 350 Watt Netzteil. Selbst auf 2080 mhz kein Problem und Leistungstechnisch Identisch zur Vega 64. Case Closed. Von Temperatur fange ich gar nicht erst an oder das meine Gigabyte 1080 leicht wie eine Feder ist und nur 2 Slots braucht oder 2,5 weis ich nicht mehr auswendig.

Achja seit 2016 zu haben......das ist nicht mal hate oder so würde mir auch wünschen amd wäre gut aber naja das sind einfache harte fakten.


----------



## drstoecker (10. Mai 2018)

DeLuXe1992 schrieb:


> Hallo, habe mein PC auf die neue Win 10 1803 + neusten Treiber 18.4.1 geupdatet.
> 
> Seitdem funktioniert der "AuflösungsHack" per Reg Datei für VSR nicht mehr.
> Weiss einer warum?



bios Flash geht auch nicht mehr, deshalb bin ich zurück auf 1709!



whatever93 schrieb:


> Lies meine Signatur. 350 Watt Netzteil. Selbst auf 2080 mhz kein Problem und Leistungstechnisch Identisch zur Vega 64. Case Closed. Von Temperatur fange ich gar nicht erst an oder das meine Gigabyte 1080 leicht wie eine Feder ist und nur 2 Slots braucht oder 2,5 weis ich nicht mehr auswendig.
> 
> Achja seit 2016 zu haben......das ist nicht mal hate oder so würde mir auch wünschen amd wäre gut aber naja das sind einfache harte fakten.


Meine Vega 64 braucht auch nur 2slots und lief mit einem ryzen 1700 und einem 400w bq sp10 wunderbar.


----------



## whatever93 (10. Mai 2018)

Ich weis ich hatte die Vega auch aber 400 Watt ist die absolute schmerzgrenze und ohne einzugreifen wirds happig, manchmal Gutes 400 Watt Netzteil packt ja auch 450 watt. Wie gesagt mein Pc sitzt bei nicht mal 250 Watt. Bei älterere Technik. Amd hinkt gottesleider gewaltig hinterher. In einem anderen thread gut zum Punkt gebracht Preis der 1080ti, Leistung der 1070ti -1080. Verbrauch mehr wie eine 1080ti(die wesentlich fixer ist)Allein der letzte satz tut doch weh. Ich glaub in zukunft wird es nur noch Intel und Nvidia geben und Amd wird vielleicht OEMS machen im lowberreich bis mid berreich. Die könne nur eines gut beides nicht also sollen sie noch bessere Cpus machen und dafür Gpus aufgeben sie haben eh schon verloren. Turing kommt im Juni  gtx 1180. Die restlichen ziehen nach in 2-3 monatsabständen. 

Dann ist vega 64 und 1080 grade mal mittelklasse......ist aber deren´´high end chip´´.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (10. Mai 2018)

Geb dir recht und seit monaten ist ja wohl bekannt, dass amd mit vega nicht das abgeliefert hat was sich alle erwartet haben und der preis sollte bei um die 500€ liegen ... andererseits gibt es auch leute die nicht alle 2 jahre eine neue highend gtx kaufen sondern, wie ich, alle 4-6 jahre aufrüsten und mittelfristig (vl auch eher langfristig) wird sich vega noch deutlich von der 1080 absetzen - zeigt sich ja jetzt schon und dx12 usw. liegt ihnen ja. ich für meinen teil werde wohl zukünftig zufriedener mit einer optimierten vega sein als noch auf eine 1080 zu setzen. bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass der preis ein vernünftiges level erreicht, 550 uvp für die red devil ist ja mehr als ok


----------



## whatever93 (10. Mai 2018)

550? nicht mal für 450 würde ich die nehmen das teil zieht mehr strom als mein gesamter Pc. Es ist nun mal keine pure Gamerkarte. 1080 gabs schon für 450.....und du würdest für ein schlechteres Produkt JETZT in 2018 mehr zahlen.....unverständlich.....und ich versichere dir die wird nirgendwo davonziehen. Nicht in nem jahr und nicht in 5 ein ´´wenig´´ vielleicht aber komplett irrelevant zumal die Geforces in vielen Indy spielen gut 20 fps mehr liefern diese spiele werden halt nie gebencht aber ich tat es. Ne Stock geforce ist von haus aus schon viel besser optimiert als eine Optimierte Vega aus deiner Hand. Vega ist einfach mist ganz einfach. Die hätten sie zur 980ti bringen müssen das wäre ein genuss gewesen.......den genau da hinten steht amd gerade. Ein gutes exemplar der 980ti braucht sich nicht zu verstecken vor der vega56 und in gewissen spielen wie schon erwähnt zieht sogar die 1070 beide ab. Es wird einfach für den Marktführer optimiert logischerweise.

Wenn es ne AMD karte sein muss tuh dir selbst einen gefallen und warte auf Navi die wird wenigstens nicht so viel strom fressen(zur konkurenz darfst du aber auch dann nicht schauen da wie gesagt amd um jahre hinten ist) aber das kann man wenigetsn schon vertreten wenn eine karte unter 200 watt braucht.( was ich hoffe 1080 leistung unter 200 watt quasi die heutige 1080) Also hat Amd 3 ahre gebraucht (wenn nicht mehr um nen mittel chip zu schlagen das dürfte alles sagen.)

Bin da mehr auf Intel gespannt (zwar auch ne drecksfirma) sind aber alle 3 wenn wir erlich sind, aber die haben menpower,budget um Nvidia mal den arsch zu versohlen.(mich würde aber eine geheimes abkommen nicht wunden damit die Preise ja hoch bleiben trotz konkurrenz)den so ist der Kapitalismus nun mal.


----------



## drstoecker (10. Mai 2018)

Vega ist nicht auf Augenhöhe mit der 1080ti das stimmt aber es gibt Szenarien da sieht es anders aus. Meine 64er bekomme ich auch auf rund 200w Verbrauch im Treiber aktiviert . Hatte ne ti und die fand ich nicht so toll trotz Leistung. Aber knappe 300w zieht die auch aus der Dose , gut beider Leistung ist das zu verschmerzen aber das ganze Produkt gefiel mir nicht. Ich hatte vorher meine 64er Referenz mit gutem plus verkauft und bin nach der ti wieder auf dieses 64er Referenz Modell zurück. Ich weis du verstehst es nicht aber ich denke einige andere hier im Thread schon. Ich persönlich finde das Produkt dennoch top und würde es jeder Zeit wieder kaufen. Warten wir mal ab was dieses jahr noch passiert. Ich bin davon überzeugt das ein Vega refresh kommt.
zu amd am wichtigsten war es das die im cpu Sektor wieder die Tür aufbekommen und das Ziel ist aktuell mehr als erreicht. Ich finde der refresh ist auf Augenhöhe mit coffee, auch wenn die in spielebenchmarks oft etwas schneller sind. Den Preis sollte man auch berücksichtigen. Ich denke spätestens mit ryzen 2 ist Intel entgülltig geschlagen wenn das überhaupt nötig und gewollt ist.
Achso nochmal zu Vega bzw zum amd Treiber, der ist dem von NVIDIA um Welten überlegen und der lesitungszuwachs mit der wir ebenfalls. Die amd Produkte reifen über den Zeitraum und dadurch hat man mehr vom Produkt als aus dem grünen Lager.
das einzige Modell was mir persönlich gefällt ist das Referenz Modell , die Customs konnten mich nicht so wirklich überzeugen.
angeblich soll ja noch ne Vega Nano kommen was sehr interessant sein könnte. Ich sehe da nur nicht wirklich ein leistungsplus ggü der Fury Nano und 8gb vram werden es da wahrscheinlich auch nicht werden, mal abwarten.


----------



## whatever93 (10. Mai 2018)

Das ist eine subjektive meinung die kann man nicht anfechten.

Aber das objektiv zu sagen wäre sehr blauäugig . Interessant meine 1080ti die ich da hatte zog 190 watt undervolted nur um nen vergleich zu haben war aber so schnell wie ne referenz 1080ti, wird keine vega je erreichen und auch navi nicht. mit viel glück zieht navi mit Pascal gleich bei höherem verbrauch. Ich hoffe es denn mehr spieleistung braucht nun wirklich ´´noch nicht´´ ´´niemand´´ deswegen bin ich auf die 1080 zurück. das ist meine meinung und ich zocke in 4k.

vega ist auf 1070ti-1080level max. in den indy games grad mal 1070 level. Es geht nicht nur um die handvoll AAA Games die immer gebenchmarkt werden es geht um den Markt. (klar wenn ich sie 400 watt saufen lasse kommt sie an ne 1080ti stock fast ran in ein paar titeln aber das ist lächerlich ich kann ne 1080ti auch auf 400 watt prügeln die ist gut 10-15 % über ner stock 1080ti siehe caseking mod. Auch nicht das wahre.


----------



## Mango2Go (10. Mai 2018)

whatever93 schrieb:


> 550? nicht mal für 450 würde ich die nehmen das teil zieht mehr strom als mein gesamter Pc. Es ist nun mal keine pure Gamerkarte. 1080 gabs schon für 450.....und du würdest für ein schlechteres Produkt JETZT in 2018 mehr zahlen.....unverständlich.....und ich versichere dir die wird nirgendwo davonziehen. Nicht in nem jahr und nicht in 5 ein ´´wenig´´ vielleicht aber komplett irrelevant zumal die Geforces in vielen Indy spielen gut 20 fps mehr liefern diese spiele werden halt nie gebencht aber ich tat es. Ne Stock geforce ist von haus aus schon viel besser optimiert als eine Optimierte Vega aus deiner Hand. Vega ist einfach mist ganz einfach. Die hätten sie zur 980ti bringen müssen das wäre ein genuss gewesen.......den genau da hinten steht amd gerade. Ein gutes exemplar der 980ti braucht sich nicht zu verstecken vor der vega56 und in gewissen spielen wie schon erwähnt zieht sogar die 1070 beide ab. Es wird einfach für den Marktführer optimiert logischerweise.
> 
> Wenn es ne AMD karte sein muss tuh dir selbst einen gefallen und warte auf Navi die wird wenigstens nicht so viel strom fressen(zur konkurenz darfst du aber auch dann nicht schauen da wie gesagt amd um jahre hinten ist) aber das kann man wenigetsn schon vertreten wenn eine karte unter 200 watt braucht.( was ich hoffe 1080 leistung unter 200 watt quasi die heutige 1080) Also hat Amd 3 ahre gebraucht (wenn nicht mehr um nen mittel chip zu schlagen das dürfte alles sagen.)
> 
> Bin da mehr auf Intel gespannt (zwar auch ne drecksfirma) sind aber alle 3 wenn wir erlich sind, aber die haben menpower,budget um Nvidia mal den arsch zu versohlen.(mich würde aber eine geheimes abkommen nicht wunden damit die Preise ja hoch bleiben trotz konkurrenz)den so ist der Kapitalismus nun mal.



Was Navi frisst oder auch nicht is noch nichtmal bekannt. Oder auch ob Navi konkurrenzfähig wird oder nicht. Solche Aussagen haben null Rückhalt und sind einfach nicht hilfreich ohne Substanz Abgesehen reicht 1080 Performance für so ziemich alles was man braucht.. Viele der Kollegen hier haben Freesync womit eine 1080 noch weniger Sinn als eine Vega macht. Dazu heißen Peaks nicht durchgängiger Verbrauch. Das sagt BeQuiet zu dem ganzen... und die werden wissen was man als NT braucht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbst eine Liquid geht halt mit 500w.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und auch die kann man mit UV nochmal besser betreiben. Selbst ohne UV ist das halt nicht so unbeschreiblich schlimm wie du es hinstellst. Es ist nicht so als würde die Karte 550w an Systemlast verursachen. Es sind nichtmal 500w.

Mit nem UV kommt man auch unter 400w hin. Muss man aber halt nicht. 500W haben eigentlich die meisten. Ein 500W NT ist damit nichtmal an der Kotzgrenze. Man kann das ganze auch mehr aufbauschen als man muss. Vegas effizienz ist weit entfernt von gut. Aber halt auch nicht so ******* wie du rumtust. Und mit UV schonmal garnicht. Klar ist eine 1080 effizienter. Aber es kommt halt auf die Situation an was mehr Sinn ergibt. Es gibt genug Games in denen Vega schneller ist als eine 1080. Und auch einige in denen die Karte langsamer ist. Wie es mit AMD- und Nvidia-Karten immer war. Warum sollte man wenn man Adaptive Sync will und schon Freesync hat oder neu kauft zwingend zu einer 1080 greifen? eine 1080 und ein G-Sync Bildschirm ist halt öfters teurer als Vega und ein Freesync-Screen. Das macht keins von beiden per se besser oder schlechter. Aber es heißt auch das bei der Wahl Vega vs 1080 die 1080 keineswegs ein No-Brainer ist. Man kann auch eine 300w Karte vertreten. Es kommt einfach darauf an worauf man Wert legt. Dieses ganze mimimi ineffizient... Ist schön für dich wenn dir das so wichtig ist, aber lieg uns damit nicht in den Ohren. Offensichtlich stört es uns nicht allzu sehr, also lass uns damit in Ruhe. Wieso rennst du überhaupt jedes mal wieder hier her und versuchst uns auf den Geist zu gehen? Meine Güte.



whatever93 schrieb:


> Das ist eine subjektive meinung die kann man nicht anfechten.
> 
> Aber das objektiv zu sagen wäre sehr blauäugig . Interessant meine 1080ti die ich da hatte zog 190 watt undervolted nur um nen vergleich zu haben war aber so schnell wie ne referenz 1080ti, wird keine vega je erreichen und auch navi nicht. mit viel glück zieht navi mit Pascal gleich bei höherem verbrauch. Ich hoffe es denn mehr spieleistung braucht nun wirklich ´´noch nicht´´ ´´niemand´´ deswegen bin ich auf die 1080 zurück. das ist meine meinung und ich zocke in 4k.
> 
> vega ist auf 1070ti-1080level max. in den indy games grad mal 1070 level. Es geht nicht nur um die handvoll AAA Games die immer gebenchmarkt werden es geht um den Markt. (klar wenn ich sie 400 watt saufen lasse kommt sie an ne 1080ti stock fast ran in ein paar titeln aber das ist lächerlich ich kann ne 1080ti auch auf 400 watt prügeln die ist gut 10-15 % über ner stock 1080ti siehe caseking mod. Auch nicht das wahre.



Wie schon gesagt. Was Navi kann weiß noch keiner, also hör halt auf irgendwelche Behauptungen aufzustellen. Vega ist schneller als eine 1070 und zwar ordentlich für ihren Berreich. Genau wie eine 1080 schneller ist als eine 1070. Es gibt immer Ausreißer. Aber die hat Nvidia auch. Nach der Logik wäre eine 1080 auch nur so schnell wie eine Vega 56. Denn auch das kommt vor das die 1080 von dieser geschlagen wird. Das hat nur leider keine Aussagekraft. Vega 64 liegt im Durchschnitt ziemlich genau bei einer 1080. Und das ist in Ordnung.


----------



## whatever93 (10. Mai 2018)

Verstehst du es nicht geht mit 500 Watt .......Mein Pc braucht keine 250 Watt im ganzen nicht nur die Karte........obwohl karte von 2016 ist.

Doch ich weis es und du wirst es sehen.Garantiert. Man zaubert nicht durch 7nm mal schnell eine doppelte so fixe karte her, die wird es aber brauchen denn nvidia turing top kandidat wird 4k zum frühstück fressen.

Aber nach deinem Beitrag weis ich warum du Ignored warst.Und wieder ab dahin. Brauchst mir gar nicht mehr zu antworten ich werde es nicht lesen. Wer nicht normal diskutieren kann ohne unterstellung in einem Forum hat in diesem auch nichts verloren. Denn du bist alles aber nicht Objektiv an die Sache rangegangen.


----------



## moreply (10. Mai 2018)

Der Rechner von BQ ist mist genauso wie jeder andere. 

An sich stimmt aber die aussage das 550w reichen, solange man eine relativ sparsame CPU hat. Mein P11 550w hat Vega und FX nicht gepackt.


----------



## whatever93 (10. Mai 2018)

Denke ich auch. Das ist ganz ganz grob. Nicht gepackt und dein Netzteil hat Qualität. Das ist 2 mal so viel wie bei mir bei gleicher Leistung deswegen verstehe ich es nicht.(auch wenn du das undervolting wegnimmst komm ich nicht mal in die nähe von 350.)


----------



## Mango2Go (10. Mai 2018)

whatever93 schrieb:


> Verstehst du es nicht geht mit 500 Watt .......Mein Pc braucht keine 250 Watt im ganzen nicht nur die Karte........obwohl karte von 2016 ist.
> 
> Doch ich weis es und du wirst es sehen.Garantiert. Man zaubert nicht durch 7nm mal schnell eine doppelte so fixe karte her, die wird es aber brauchen denn nvidia turing top kandidat wird 4k zum frühstück fressen.
> 
> Aber nach deinem Beitrag weis ich warum du Ignored warst.Und wieder ab dahin. Brauchst mir gar nicht mehr zu antworten ich werde es nicht lesen. Wer nicht normal diskutieren kann ohne unterstellung in einem Forum hat in diesem auch nichts verloren. Denn du bist alles aber nicht Objektiv an die Sache rangegangen.



Ich nehm mir einfach die Freiheit dir zu Antworten. Es ist schön für dich wenn dein PC nur 250W frisst. Und wenn es nur 10 wären. Aber das ist halt nich unsere Baustelle. 
Was Navi oder Turing kann weiß keiner. Kann von super bis ******* alles dabei sein. Der Punkt ist, ich hab keinen Bock mehr objektiv zu sein. Du wurdest schon X mal gebannt weil du uns hier auf den Nerv gegangen bist. Es ist immer der selbe Schmarrn. Es reicht schon das generve in den anderen Threads zu dem Thema. Muss hier nicht auchnoch sein. Ohne Scherz. Ihr seid schlimmer als Cato der Ältere ihr paar Kandidaten die immer die selbe leier bringen. Der hat auch in jede Senatssizung gegangen und hat gemeint "Im übrigen bin ich der Meinung das Karthago zerstört werden sollte!". Es wurde schon 100 mal Diskutiert. Wir sind immernoch der selben Meinung, ihr seid es auch. Es ist einfach ermüdend. Wir lassen euch mit eurem Mist ja auch in Ruhe wenn ihr nicht damit anfangt. Und vor allem wie jeder schon weiß wie toll oder ******* die nächsten Generationen werden. Allein wenn Navi nur ein Vega-Shrink wäre könnte die Effizienz sich nur durchs Shrinken verbessern und der Takt ggf. erhöht werden was auch die Performance verbessert. 

Der Punkt ist es KANN. Es MUSS aber nicht. Navi ist nicht zwingend Vega und es wird sich an der Architektur ggf. einiges ändern. Es steht nirgendwo geschrieben ob Navi nur ein Vega shrink wird. Navi kann alles Mögliche sein. Von einer Threadripper-Like Modulgebauten Skalierbaren GPU bis zu einem winzigen oder auch riesigen monolithischen Chip. AMD war mit Threadripper und Epyc auch der erste mit infinity fabric Verbund-Chips vielleicht können sie das auf GPUs übertragen. Vielleicht nicht. Es gibt so viele Variablen die das beeinflussen können. Sprich du weißt garnichts. Du rätst und stellst es als Fakt hin. Es kann sogar sein das du richtig liegst. Aber das wäre halt ein klarer Fall von solide geraten, nicht von Gewusst. Und das ist eines der Dinge die mich so stören. Immer dieses rumgetue als wären Gerüchte Fakten oder als wäre das alles eh schon klar -.- Es nervt.

Das selbe mit Touring. Vielleicht schafft Nvidia "infinity fabric" (haben sie ja nicht in dem Sinne) GPUs zu bauen. Dann kann Turing alles sein. Vielleicht haben sie die Architektur versemmelt. Kam auch schon vor. Auch Nvidia hat schon ******* abgeliefert. Es ist keine Unterstellung. Wir hatten den Fall mit dir auch schon so oft. Genau deswegen pflaum ich dich auch hier so an. Du warst bis jetzt nie an einer konstruktiven Diskussion interessiert. Genau deshalb wurdest du bis jetzt hier auch gebannt. Damit hast du den Vertrauensbonus schon die letzten 2 Male verloren. Es ist nicht so als würde die Beschwerde von Ungefähr kommen.



whatever93 schrieb:


> Das ist 2 mal so viel wie bei mir bei gleicher Leistung deswegen verstehe ich es nicht.(auch wenn du das undervolting wegnimmst komm ich nicht mal in die nähe von 350.)



Ganz einfach. Effizienz ist halt nicht alles. Adaptive Sync kann mit reingehen. Die Spieleauswahl... Es ist halt nunmal nicht schwarz-weiß.



moreply schrieb:


> An sich stimmt aber die aussage das 550w reichen, solange man eine relativ sparsame CPU hat. Mein P11 550w hat Vega und FX nicht gepackt.



Jo, das der FX den Rahmen sprengt wundert mich nich xD Die teile waren für CPUs auch heftig. Mein alter ging bis über die 200W.


----------



## whatever93 (10. Mai 2018)

Warum redest du von ´´wir´´? Schon wieder disqualifiziert.Bräuchte gar nicht weiterlesen. Bitte leren was objektivität betrifft oder denkst du ich hasse ein stück Technik weil nicht Nvidia draufsteht?.....Nein den vom Prinzip her ist Vega interessant und die Computec leistung ist nicht von schlechten eltern. Aber gut jetzt.

Ich kann dir genau sagen wie schnell turing und navi wird. Nur weil du es nicht weist......bitte spare dir deine antworten an mich.


----------



## Mango2Go (10. Mai 2018)

whatever93 schrieb:


> Warum redest du von ´´wir´´? Schon wieder disqualifiziert.Bräuchte gar nicht weiterlesen. Bitte leren was objektivität betrifft oder denkst du ich hasse ein stück Technik weil nicht Nvidia draufsteht?.....Nein den vom Prinzip her ist Vega interessant und die Computec leistung ist nicht von schlechten eltern. Aber gut jetzt.
> 
> Ich kann dir genau sagen wie schnell turing und navi wird. Nur weil du es nicht weist......bitte spare dir deine antworten an mich.



Kannst du nicht. Öffentlich sind ein haufen Gerüchte und das war's. Es ist jetzt noch nichtmal fest wie schnell Navi wird nachdem Taktanpassungen auch noch kurz vor Release passieren kann. 
Bei Turing kann sich auch noch was ändern. Es gibt für Turning-Specs die besagen die 1180 wird ne 1080ti +10%. Aber die haben genauso viel Rückhalt wie deine Spekulation. Zu behaupten man "weiß" da kommt ist halt Blödsinn. Deine Glaskugel funktioniert genauso gut wie meine und die ist maximal unzuverlässig.

Ich hab nichts von Hass gesagt. Ich hab gesagt du schiebst hier Stress indem du die selbe nervige Diakussion aus den anderen Threads hier her schleppst. Hat mit Hass wenig zu tun. Plottwist. Kann man auch machen ohne ein Fanboy zu sein.

Mir ist es sogar ziemlich egal ob oder für wen du ein Fanboy ist. Der Punkt ist, dass die Diskussion schon 100x + 5 * 3 mal geführt wurde und das hier nicht schon wieder anfangen muss.


----------



## whatever93 (10. Mai 2018)

Dann beantworte einfach meine frage dazu. Natürlich kann man das.

Navi ist ne vega auf 7nm .
Turing ist ein Pascal refresh auch wenn nvidia was anderes behauptet. auf 12nm. Nvidia folgt einem simplen pfad.

achja wenn dich was stört dann klickt man auf abmelden und widmet sich dem realem leben das ist nur ein forum.


----------



## Mango2Go (10. Mai 2018)

whatever93 schrieb:


> Dann beantworte einfach meine frage dazu. Natürlich kann man das.
> 
> Navi ist ne vega auf 7nm .
> Turing ist ein Pascal refresh auch wenn nvidia was anderes behauptet. auf 12nm. Nvidia folgt einem simplen pfad.



Turing muss kein Pascal-Refresh sein genau wie Navi kein Vega-Refresh sein muss. Turing kann mit Tensor Cores daher kommen und auf Volta aufbauen oder auch was ganz neues machen. Navi kann wie gesagt ein Multi-Die sein. Vega 20 ist schon Vega in 7nm. Nur halt nicht für Gaming. Nachdem es die 7nm Vega Karte schon zu geben scheint nachdem sie wie's aussieht bei AMD im Labor schon läuft (halt als Prototyp) kann sich in der Zeit an der Architektur noch so viel tun. Navi kann GDDR6 haben oder HBM2... Es gibt so viele verschiedene Möglichkeiten. Du Zeigst genau was ich schon angemerkt habe. Du "weißt" zu Turing und Navi nichts. Du spekulierst.

Falls du auf deine Frage mit dem wir anspielst. Werd mal spezifischer. Ich hab "wir" mehrfach verwendet.



whatever93 schrieb:


> achja wenn dich was stört dann klickt man auf abmelden und widemt sich dem realem leben das ist nur ein forum.



Der Punkt ist das du mit deinem Mist unsere Diskussionen unterbrichst, und das nervt. Es ist einfach nervig dein Zeug immer zwischen den Posts lesen zu müssen.
Du störst damit unsere Diskussionen, das ist lästig.


----------



## whatever93 (10. Mai 2018)

Nochmal: achja wenn dich was stört dann klickt man auf abmelden und widmet sich dem realem leben das ist nur ein forum. Wirst dann eh sehen wer Recht hatte.

Wer ist wir ? Ich rede mit dir. Der drstoecker konnte auch Objektiv bleiben du nicht. Deswegen beende ICH diese sinnlose diskussion mit DIR jetzt bye bye.


----------



## Mango2Go (10. Mai 2018)

whatever93 schrieb:


> Nochmal: achja wenn dich was stört dann klickt man auf abmelden und widmet sich dem realem leben das ist nur ein forum. Wirst dann eh sehen wer Recht hatte.
> 
> Wer ist wir ? Ich rede mit dir. Der drstoecker konnte auch Objektiv bleiben du nicht. Deswegen beende ICH diese sinnlose diskussion mit DIR jetzt bye bye.



Auf den Geist geht diese Diskussion den Leuten die eine Vega haben und zufrieden damit sind oder vermutlich auch denen, die Vega nicht interessiert. (In diesem Thread eher erstere.). Das ist mit "wir" gemeint.

Ihr seid die Leute die es scheinbar stört, dass wir zufrieden sind. drstoecker hat ggf. eine gleichgültigere Einstellung zu dem ganzen, eine längere Lunte oder mehr Selbstbeherrschung als ich, ich kenn ihn nicht, frag ihn doch selbst wie er das schafft. Er ist aber auch nicht ich. Aber denkst du, du wurdest hier mehrfach gesperrt weil ich alleine angenervt bin? 

Mir ist es Wurst wer am Ende recht hatte. Es mag dir vielleicht aufgeallen sein, dass ich die Möglichkeit nichtmal bestreite. Aber du verkaufst hier deine Spekulation als gegebenen Fakt. Und da kann von wissen nicht die Rede sein. Maximal von: "du glaubst".

Ich bin für die nächsten 2-3 Jahre versorgt, sprich ich werde weder Navi noch Turing mitnehmen. Deshalb ist mir deren Performance auch recht egal.

Ich widme mich genug dem wahren Leben. Genug um nen Job und eine Verlobte zu haben. Aber das ändert nunmal nicht's daran das es mir idr. Spaß macht den Konversationen hier im Thread zu folgen, weil hier nicht permanent diese eine gleiche leidige Diskussion vom Zaun bricht. Bis du mal wieder aus dem Ban kommst. Dann geht's wieder los.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Mai 2018)

Spar dir doch die Mühe Mango, du machst dir immer so ne Arbeit. Die Debatte lohnt nicht, es geht Ihm nicht um Fakten.

@Dr.Stoecker: Was heißt der Flash geht nicht mehr? Der Flash generell auf der Karte oder das Tool?


----------



## Mango2Go (10. Mai 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Spar dir doch die Mühe Mango, du machst dir immer so ne Arbeit. Die Debatte lohnt nicht, es geht Ihm nicht um Fakten.
> 
> @Dr.Stoecker: Was heißt der Flash geht nicht mehr? Der Flash generell auf der Karte oder das Tool?



Is mir klar, aber am Ende liest das noch wer und lässt das dann so stehen  Aber danke für die Sorge 

Naja, Gut's Nächtle'


----------



## drstoecker (10. Mai 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Spar dir doch die Mühe Mango, du machst dir immer so ne Arbeit. Die Debatte lohnt nicht, es geht Ihm nicht um Fakten.
> 
> @Dr.Stoecker: Was heißt der Flash geht nicht mehr? Der Flash generell auf der Karte oder das Tool?



ja das tool atiflash über die konsole funktioniert nicht mehr unter win 1803, das hatten wir doch schon besprochen.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Mai 2018)

Mango2Go schrieb:


> Is mir klar, aber am Ende liest das noch wer und lässt das dann so stehen  Aber danke für die Sorge
> 
> Naja, Gut's Nächtle'



Ich lass mal meinen LowEnergy Build noch hier für Ihn.
6700k übertaket, voll gestopftes System, Vega 56 UV, 16Gb Ram übertakte, 5 Laufwerke, 5 Lüfter und ne Soundkarte mit nem extra 12V Anschluss.
Dabei ist das System deutlich schneller als ein 1600er mit ner 1080 auf Referenzniveau.


----------



## whatever93 (10. Mai 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Spar dir doch die Mühe Mango, du machst dir immer so ne Arbeit. Die Debatte lohnt nicht, es geht Ihm nicht um Fakten.
> 
> @Dr.Stoecker: Was heißt der Flash geht nicht mehr? Der Flash generell auf der Karte oder das Tool?



Es geht mit ausschliesslich um fakten.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Mai 2018)

Dann siehe meinen vorherigen Post.
@Dr: Ja ok, klar.Ich wollte nur fragen ob die geflashten Karten evtl. Probleme machen, das war etwas unklar formuliert in deinem Beitrag. Nichts für ungut.


----------



## whatever93 (10. Mai 2018)

Na erklär mal du kannst nicht einen satz von mir weiderlegen. Falls du gelesen hast was ich geschrieben habe und es auch so verstanden hast und nicht so verstehen wie du es willst.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Mai 2018)

whatever93 schrieb:


> Na erklär mal du kannst nicht einen satz von mir weiderlegen. Falls du gelesen hast was ich geschrieben habe und es auch so verstanden hast und nicht so verstehen wie du es willst.



Du beschwerst dich über die Leistung im Verhältnis zum Verbrauch. In meine Screenshot siehst du 250Watt System bei mehr Leistung. Was soll ich da jetzt wie verstehen wollen. Ich sage dir lediglich dass es geht wenn man will.


----------



## whatever93 (10. Mai 2018)

Wo beschwere ich mich? Warum sollte ich mich überhaupt beschweren? Es gibt bessere Produkte am Markt.


----------



## moonshot (10. Mai 2018)

Wenn du deinen Computer ganz ausmachst, sparst du am meisten Strom und auch an unseren Nerven......

Würde mich sehr wundern, wenn die bereits geflashten Karten Probleme machen, Windows ließt ja nur aus welches Bios drauf ist und zählt ja keine Shader. Vermutlich wird das mit der nächsten Version von ATI-Flash gefixed, ansonsten haben wir dann noch genug Zeit zum aufregen. 
Linux geht zum flashen ja auch noch.


----------



## whatever93 (10. Mai 2018)

Erwachsenes Argument der Mensch spricht sich ja alles schön wenn er muss.  Besseres Beispiel gibt es gar nicht. Es gibt nicht einen Grund für die Existenz der Vegas für Gamer nicht 1. Wie gesagt bei 980ti zeiten wäre es ein Traum gewesen hätte ich auch zugegriffen(habe ich ja 2 mal einmal referenz 56, einmal red devil 64 409 und 559 euro.) Ich besass die Karten.Brachten gutes Geld das wars aber auch schon.

edit: sag ich doch


----------



## panthex (11. Mai 2018)

whatever93 schrieb:


> Na erklär mal du kannst nicht einen satz von mir weiderlegen.



Das ist aber nicht die Definition von Fakten. 



whatever93 schrieb:


> Es gibt nicht einen Grund für die Existenz der Vegas für Gamer nicht 1.
> habe ich ja 2 mal einmal referenz 56, einmal red devil 64 409 und 559 euro.) Ich besass die Karten.



Warum kaufst Du den Dreck dann, wenn er keine Existenzberechtigung hat? 




whatever93 schrieb:


> achja wenn dich was stört dann klickt man auf abmelden und widmet sich dem realem leben das ist nur ein forum.



Mach doch selber mal?


----------



## whatever93 (11. Mai 2018)

Weil ich wusste das der Preis ins unermessliche steigen wird. Beide für 750 verkauft. Wird bei Turing wenn wir glück haben nicht anders .

Mich stört ja nichts diskutiere gerne


----------



## drstoecker (11. Mai 2018)

@gurdi
ok hatte mich falsch ausgedrückt.


----------



## Mango2Go (11. Mai 2018)

whatever93 schrieb:


> Erwachsenes Argument der Mensch spricht sich ja alles schön wenn er muss.  Besseres Beispiel gibt es gar nicht. Es gibt nicht einen Grund für die Existenz der Vegas für Gamer nicht 1. Wie gesagt bei 980ti zeiten wäre es ein Traum gewesen hätte ich auch zugegriffen(habe ich ja 2 mal einmal referenz 56, einmal red devil 64 409 und 559 euro.) Ich besass die Karten.Brachten gutes Geld das wars aber auch schon.
> 
> edit: sag ich doch



Und genau da sind wir wieder. Das. Das ist der Punkt warum ich sag du kommst nur her um uns zu nerven.

Wir müssen uns überhaupt nichts schönreden. Ist ja nicht so als würden wir uns alle hier im Thread tief in die Augen schauen, gegenseitig die Nüsse kraulen und zugurren wie geil wir Vega doch alle finden. Die Diskussion wie gut oder wie schlecht Vega ist kommt eigentlich nur auf wenn jemand wie du hier reinkommt und anfängt uns auf den Geist zu gehen. Vielleicht musst du dir schön reden das du deine Vega verkauft hast. Ich weiß es nicht. Warum sollten wir uns etwas schön reden müssen wenn wir halt einfach zufrieden sind? Du bist der einzige der hier rumkrebst mit - "Wie kann man das Vertreten. Ohhh wieso kauft man das. Ohhhh, ich hab was viel besseres gekauft als ihr" -. Du bist genau wie diese kleinen Kinder im Kindergarten die Anfangen mit - "Mein Dad ist viel cooler als deiner, deshalb darfst du deinen Dad nicht cool finden!" - wenn ein anderes Kind sagt - "Mein Dad ist Feuerwehrmann, das ist voll cool" -. Genau auf dem Niveau bewegst du dich. Wie gesagt. Es ist schön für dich das du mit deiner 1080 zufriedener bist als mit einer Vega. Aber lass uns damit in Ruhe.

Wir Diskutieren hier in der Regel Undervolting, Neuerungen, neue Treiber und ähnliches. Wenn du das "Vega taugt nicht zum Spielen"-Spiel spielen willst, geh doch in den PCGH Leistungs-Index. Da passt das Thema wenigstens rein. Da gehört die Diskussion nämlich hin.

Was die Berechtigung für Vega im Gamingbereich angeht, die gibt es. Wie gesagt. Es hängt von der Situation ab. Es gibt Games wo Vega 64 schneller ist als eine 1080. Es gibt Freesync. Es gibt Leute die per se schon mal kein Nvidia kaufen. Die Summe der Dinge ist, Vega hat nun mal einen Markt. Kann ja sein das du nicht dazugehörst. Aber das DU nicht dazugehörst heißt nicht, dass es NIEMAND tut. Du bist ja offensichtlich der Meinung jeder sollte dir grundsätzlich erstmal Recht geben. Aber das wird dir halt nicht passieren. Vor allem nicht in der Art wie du normalerweise hier anfängst. Sollten Leute mit nem Freesync Monitor deiner Meinung nach keinen Zugang zu 1080 Level Performance haben oder was?  Oder sollten wir auf Adaptive Sync pfeifen nur weil du die 1080 lieber magst? 

Es hat nun mal nicht jeder Bock 600€ für nen 4K G-Sync Monitor auszugeben wenn es auch die 300€ Freesync-Variante gibt. Die hat zwar kein LFC aber das wäre mir persönlich keine 300€ Aufpreis wert. Abgesehen davon hat Vega halt HBCC. Es kann sein das es in der Zukunft nichts bringt. Aber vielleicht erhöht das auch die Lebensspanne von Vega gegenüber einer 1080 um einiges. Nicht jeder kauft sich im 1-2 Jahrestakt eine neue GPU. Da sind solche Sachen dann durchaus zu bedenken. Genau wie die gute VulkanAPI Abdeckung der Karte. Das mag im Moment meistens egal sein. Aber im schlimmsten Falle hat man halt eine Karte auf 1080 Performance Level was auch nicht schlimm ist nachdem die für alles reicht, im besten Falle hat man sowas wie die 290x 8GB Version die halt eine immense Lebensspanne hinbekommen hat. Die Karte war von 2013 und hat in 2017 immer noch für so ziemlich alles gereicht und selbst in 2018 konnte man vieles mit der Karte noch solide spielen. 4-5 Jahre für eine GPU sind mehr als ok.


----------



## whatever93 (11. Mai 2018)

Warum nerven es ist fakt? Wenn dich sowas nervt das ein Technisches Produkt einem anderen überlegen ist (dann hast du ernsthafte Probleme). Wenn AMD jetzt NAVI raus bringt mit doppelter 1080ti leistung würde ich mich freuen warum sollte mich sowas nerven? (exterm überspitzt formuliert um es zu verdeutlichen) AMD bewarb es als Gasmerkarte und das Teil ist nie und nimmer 550 Wert(HBM hin oder her bringt eh nix wie man sieht) (HBCC halt ich hingegen für Genial ob es PRaktishc ist weis ich leider nicht ein paar speile profitierten davon ein parr liefen schlehcter damit-framtimes)wenn es eine bessere gtx 1080 schon für 475 NEU im Handel gab und das ein Jahr früher......(mining hin oder her interessier mich als gamer nicht AMD ist PRO mining durch und durch selbset bei meinem AM4 Mainboard kann ich fürs mining was aktiviern ...war bei kauf noch nicht drauf........kam erst durch ein update so wie AMD die karten auch für mining optimiert hatte statt für Gamer damit sie überhaupt mal Gpus absetzen(aus Wirtschaftlicher Sicht Verständlich aber dann bitte nicht ein Lächerliches Youtube Video machen wegen dem Gpp) Beide lügen wie gedruckt.

Erklär mal welchn Sinn es hat Vega einer 1080 vorzuziehen? Ich will es nur verstehen konnte mir noch niemand beantworten hier nicht und in anderen Foren genau so wenig.

Preis? NEIN!
Leistung? NEIN!
Temperatur? NEIN!
Verbrauch? NEIN!

Nicht nur das die Punkte gleich wären(was ansich schon traurig genug wäre denn Gtx 1080 2016 erschienen ist!!!) in 3 der 4 genannten Punkten ist es quasi an lächerlichkeit nicht mehr zu überbieten sowas in 2017 zu releasen mit kaputten Treibern denn die waren absoluter schrott monate lang.

Mehr gründe gibt es auch nicht für einen Gamer. Mit selbtserfundenen brauchst mir nicht zu kommen denn das wäre nicht Objektiv meine Punkte hingegen schon. Also bitte erklärt es mir ihr alle hier nur von der Gamerperspektive.(könnt ihr nicht)ich könnte es auch nicht.


Edit: dein letzter beitrag ist an subjektivität nicht mehr zu übertreffen. mit dir kann man nicht reden. Was muss ich mir schön reden das ich Geld damit verdient habe? Lest du selber was du eigentlich schreibst?  ein gutes Produkt muss man sich nicht schön reden das erreicht das Produkt in dem es einfach Gut ist.

Das hier ist der Vega Laberthread hier passt alles rein nicht das was du willst.Es hat nicht 1080 Performance level hast du meine Beiträge überhaupt gelesen? Vom gesamten Markt her nicht nur die paar AAA spiele.Wird von der 1070ti oft genug geschlagen.


----------



## drstoecker (11. Mai 2018)

So @whatever93 jetzt ist gut, wir wissen jetzt alle was du für eine Meinung hast und respektieren diese. Ich kann mich nur wiederholen für mich ist Vega das bessere Produkt weil ich mich sehr für neue Techniken interessiere und ob es die Leistung 2016 schon gab ist Jacke. Wenn du so nach dem maximalem Produkt gehst warum hast du dann keinen Intel 8700k und nur einem dummen ryzen? Diese Leistung gab es 2014 auch schon? Ich weis das kann man nicht richtig miteinander vergleichen aber in deinem Fall trifft es schon zu. Ich habe viele NVIDIA Karten gekauft aber richtig dolle fand ich keine noch nichteinmal die ti auch wenn die Leistung satt hatt. Verstehe auch nicht warum du dich hier rechtfertigen musst, hast du vllt doch Zweifel an deinem Wechsel? Sorry einen Grund muss es geben sonst würdest du dich hier nicht rumtreiben. Ich hoffe du weist worauf ich hinaus will.


----------



## whatever93 (11. Mai 2018)

Weil Cpu leistung in 4k irrelevant ist deswegen auch nur 3000mhz.Wo rechtfertige ich mich? Ich werde dir alles beantworten keine sorge. Ich versteh nur nicht wie man ein schlechteres Produkt kaufen kann DAS auch noch mehr koste (das muss man sich mal geben)Wäre die Vega 64 für 399 Releast dann würde KEIN mensch was sagen so war AMD früher! Billig gut Power zwar hoher verbrauch aber durch den Preis kann man sich das rechtfertigen durchaus sogar aber doch nicht für 700 ......um gottes willen.

Ja ich weis ich bin einfach verdutzt und verstehe es einfach nicht. Übertrage das auf andere Produkte vielleicht wird es dann klar. 

Technik ja ABER wenn juckt das es wird gespielt damit, und wenn das teil aus holz ist ist mir das egal solange die leistug und alles drumherum stimmt.


----------



## beren2707 (11. Mai 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Moderative Anmerkung*:

Ich bitte darum, die OT-Diskussion einzustellen und sich wieder dem Thema "Vega" zu widmen. Wer Vega und die GTX 10xx Serie vergleichen möchte, kann sich in den Kommentarbereichen der jeweiligen Tests dazu äußern. Weitere Diskussionen hierzu werden ab jetzt kommentarlos gelöscht.


			
				Forenregeln schrieb:
			
		

> *4.6 Spam, unerwünschte Beiträge
> 
> *Beiträge, die nichts zur Diskussion beitragen („Spam“), sind unerwünscht. Dies sind insbesondere Beiträge, die
> 
> ...


MfG
beren2707


----------



## Zerosix-06 (11. Mai 2018)

@Gurdi:
bezüglich deinem "LowEnergy Build" hast du denn in den untiefen des NV-vs.-AMD Spams irgendwann mal die V56-Settings dafür verlinkt? Mich würden nämlich die Einstellungen mal interessieren.
Also wenn du mir einen Link  auf die Clock Settings hast oder auch direkt einen Screen wäre das cool 

Danke


----------



## Mango2Go (11. Mai 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich lass mal meinen LowEnergy Build noch hier für Ihn.
> 6700k übertaket, voll gestopftes System, Vega 56 UV, 16Gb Ram übertakte, 5 Laufwerke, 5 Lüfter und ne Soundkarte mit nem extra 12V Anschluss.
> Dabei ist das System deutlich schneller als ein 1600er mit ner 1080 auf Referenzniveau.



Suchst du das hier? Sorry, ist im Zitat nicht mit drinnen. Aber er hat einen Screenshot mit hochgeladen.

*Edit* Ok, ich sehe gerade das ist ja nur das Endergebnis... Sorry^^


----------



## Gurdi (11. Mai 2018)

Zerosix-06 schrieb:


> @Gurdi:
> bezüglich deinem "LowEnergy Build" hast du denn in den untiefen des NV-vs.-AMD Spams irgendwann mal die V56-Settings dafür verlinkt? Mich würden nämlich die Einstellungen mal interessieren.
> Also wenn du mir einen Link  auf die Clock Settings hast oder auch direkt einen Screen wäre das cool
> 
> Danke



Das hab ich bestimmt^^
Aber ich stells nochmal hier rein ehe ich es selbst ne Stunde suche

Das ganze ist nur mit guter Kühlung so hoch zu takten, nach meinem Rückbau auf Referenz zurück(da saß ein Morpheus 2 drauf)  musste ich auf 1422Mhz(4k Takt) runter. So läuft die Karte dann aber auch schon ne gute Ecke in meinem HTPC stabil.


----------



## Zerosix-06 (11. Mai 2018)

hi,

genau für das, den Post hatte ich schon gesehen, aber in dem Screen sind die GraKa Settings nicht enthalten und ich habe sie auf die schnelle auch nirgends gefunden in den letzten 3-4 seiten von diesem und dem OC Thread
 und genau die würden mich interessieren, also mit welchen Wattman Einstellungen er die V56 betreibt.

Edit: da waren wir gleich schnell...
Danke Gurdi für die Settings  muss ich dieses WE mal testen bei mir


----------



## Mango2Go (11. Mai 2018)

Hat von euch eigentlich schon mal jemand ne Red Dragon 56 in der Hand gehabt? Mich würden so ein paar Erfahrungen echt mal interessieren^^


----------



## Gurdi (11. Mai 2018)

Ich hab bisher zwei 56er gehabt, beide waren sehr OC freudig und haben hohe Taktraten mit wenig Spannung realisiert.
Eine war von Sapphire und die oben gezeigte eine XFX. Beide hatten moldet HBM.

Mit dem 56er Bios macht die Karte 950Mhz HBM Takt mit und ist sogar noch genügsamer vom Verbrauch. Ich teste das aber aktuell noch, hab wenig Zeit immo und benchen und testem am HTPC macht nicht soviel Spaß

@Mango: Leider nein Ist aber eine sehr interessante Karte, wäre mein Favorit muss ich sagen.


----------



## Mango2Go (11. Mai 2018)

Naja, ich überleg ob ich meine 2. FE an meinen Bruder geb (In nem Lan-Party PC ist ne Vega FE irgendwie Overkill und mein Bruder hat noch meine alte Fury) und mir selbst für den Lan-PC ne 56 hol^^ Mein Haupt PC hat ja noch ne FE Liquid.


----------



## seahawk (11. Mai 2018)

Die Fury ist doch noch gut. Da würde ich auf 7nm Vega warten. Und zu viel Power gibt es nie, ergo geht auch die FE im Lan-Party PC.


----------



## Gurdi (11. Mai 2018)

Naja dafür müssten die Preise ja erst mal wider stimmen.
Ich hab Glück gehabt und konnte die 56er von Dargo aus dem 3Dfx Forum abkaufen.


----------



## Mango2Go (11. Mai 2018)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Fury ist doch noch gut. Da würde ich auf 7nm Vega warten. Und zu viel Power gibt es nie, ergo geht auch die FE im Lan-Party PC.



Naja, der ursprüngliche Plan war eigentlich das ich mir meine Fury wiederhole (die war nur ne Leihgabe) und er die FE bekommt. Allerdings könnte halt so meine Verlobte die Fury haben, (für sie reicht die) mein Lan-PC die 56 und mein Bruder die FE (Er muss ja nix für zahlen ). Vega 7nm werd ich nicht mitnehmen, meine Vega FE Liquid war scho teuer genug. Die FE Air hab ich auch nur weil ich die sau billig gebricked auf Ebay gekauft hab und sie unbricken konnte xD Ist im Moment auch nur so ein Gedankenspiel^^ Wenn meine Vega irgendwann nicht mehr reicht wollte ich eh die andere FE dazu nehmen und einfach CF machen um den nächsten GPU-Kauf aufzuschieben xD Der Preis wäre insofern nachrangig weil ich eh keine Eile damit hab. Ich kann warten bis die runterkommen. Im Moment ist bei meiner Verlobten noch meine 970 im Rechner, die tut's auch noch...


----------



## seahawk (11. Mai 2018)

Ne 970er (ich meine gerade ne 970) aus dem System werfen zu können und gegen eine Radeon zu tauschen würde mich ehrlicherweise schon reizen.


----------



## Mango2Go (11. Mai 2018)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ne 970er (ich meine gerade ne 970) aus dem System werfen zu können und gegen eine Radeon zu tauschen würde mich ehrlicherweise schon reizen.



Naja^^ Die tut ihren Job ja, hab auch noch ne 390x aber die hat dummerweise ne Liquid Kühlung und passt daher net^^


----------



## moonshot (11. Mai 2018)

Kann es sein, dass ihr alle zu viel Geld habt? Oder zumindest zu viele Grafikkarten^^ 
Hat denn einer seine FE umgebaut und würde den Kühler und die Backplate veräußern? Blau würde sicher sehr hübsch mit dem ganzen LEDKram ausschauen.

@ Gurdi, die Werte auf den Screens sind eine V56 mit 64er Bios?


----------



## Gurdi (11. Mai 2018)

Ja eine 56 er geflasht.


----------



## panthex (11. Mai 2018)

Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand LiquidMetal auf seine Vega gepinselt?

Da die Hitze ja so konzentriert generiert wird, könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, dass Vega extrem von der erhöhten Wärmeleitfähigkeit profitieren könnte.


----------



## Gurdi (11. Mai 2018)

Ist mir zu heikel.


----------



## seahawk (11. Mai 2018)

Viel zu heikel, falls das zwischen HBM und GPU läuft kann das in die Hose gehen.


----------



## panthex (11. Mai 2018)

Och mit Flüssigisolierband könnte man das glaub ich gut schützen. Ich finde einige englische Berichte dazu, nur leider niemand, der es dann oder davor wirklich getestet hat...


----------



## moreply (11. Mai 2018)

Man könnte mal nachschauen ob es Erfahrungsberichte zur Fury mit LM gibt. Allgemein würde ich es aber nur mit einem Molded Chip probieren alles andere ist Russisch Roulette Spielen.


----------



## EyRaptor (11. Mai 2018)

Jepp.

Wenn, dann würde ich es nur bei einem Chip riskieren, bei dem der Interposer abgedeckt ist.
Da scheinen ja unterschiedliche Varianten im Umlauf zu sein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beren2707 (11. Mai 2018)

Und selbst die gehen durchaus leicht kaputt. Habe von einer FE gehört, die genau einen Kühlerwechsel gerafft hat.


----------



## Gurdi (11. Mai 2018)

Raff seine FE?


----------



## panthex (11. Mai 2018)

Legendäre Wortspiele hier


----------



## Gurdi (11. Mai 2018)

Das ist mal ein vergleichsweise gutes Angebot:
PowerColor RED DRAGON Radeon RX Vega 56 DirectX 12 AXRX VEGA 56 8GBHBM2-2D2HD/OC 8GB 2048-Bit HBM2 PCI Express 3.0 CrossFireX Support ATX Video Card - Newegg.com
Zwar noch etwa 50 Euro zu viel im Grunde, aber in Anbetracht der Sachlage eine Überlegung wert.
Leider aber per Schiff, dürfte dauern. Könnte trotzdem eine Tendenz sein.
MSI - Air Boost 8G OC AMD Radeon RX VEGA 56 8GB HBM2 PCI Express 3.0 G



      – finesoundmast


----------



## panthex (11. Mai 2018)

Finde ich selbst bei 50 Euro weniger immernoch zu teuer. Eine Vega 56 und deren Custom Modelle sollte meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr als 400 Euro kosten. 500 für die 64. Aber so ist die Marktwirtschaft


----------



## beren2707 (11. Mai 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Raff seine FE?


Seine eigene lebt noch. Aber die von der Redaktion hat es dahingerafft.


----------



## hugo-03 (11. Mai 2018)

mir ist aufgefallen das mein Treiber sich ab und zu zurücksetzt, komischer weise eher nach Stream gucken !?
ich habe rise of the tomb raider gespielt, Treiber und OC laufen durch ohne Problemen und alles bleibt wie es eingestellt ist, gucke ich nur Stream und starte den Rechner neu ist der Treiber wieder zurückgesetzt.

edit: auch wenn ich Power Safe schalte geht es zurück auf Ausgewogen


----------



## Mango2Go (11. Mai 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass ihr alle zu viel Geld habt? Oder zumindest zu viele Grafikkarten^^
> Hat denn einer seine FE umgebaut und würde den Kühler und die Backplate veräußern? Blau würde sicher sehr hübsch mit dem ganzen LEDKram ausschauen.
> 
> @ Gurdi, die Werte auf den Screens sind eine V56 mit 64er Bios?



Die ham sich über die Zeit so gesammelt xD Damals war ich noch Schüler mit nem Nebenjob der Zuhause gewohnt hat xD Da ging regelmäßig ne neue GPU Von 280x auf 970 auf 390x auf Fury. Allerdings hat letztere mich nur 300€ gekostet.^^ Die 2. Vega war wie gesagt auch ein Glücksfall xD Aber ja, ich hab zu viele GPUs xD


----------



## eXodus1989 (11. Mai 2018)

Kann jemand aus eigener Erfahrung berichten, ob es einen nennenswerten Unterschied bringt den Referenzkühler zu demontieren und die Wärmeleitpaste zu wechseln/erneuern?
Möchte das gerne angehen, aber nur wenn es tatsächlich etwas bringt.
Danke schonmal!


----------



## Gurdi (11. Mai 2018)

eXodus1989 schrieb:


> Kann jemand aus eigener Erfahrung berichten, ob es einen nennenswerten Unterschied bringt den Referenzkühler zu demontieren und die Wärmeleitpaste zu wechseln/erneuern?
> Möchte das gerne angehen, aber nur wenn es tatsächlich etwas bringt.
> Danke schonmal!



Bringt wenig. Die Wärmeleitpaste auf den Refrenzkarten ist eigentlich ganz gut. Wie sind denn deine Temperaturen? 
Es gibt Modelle auf denen die Temperatur konstant zu hoch ist über norm. Da würde sich ein aufschrauben wohl lohnen.


----------



## eXodus1989 (11. Mai 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Bringt wenig. Die Wärmeleitpaste auf den Refrenzkarten ist eigentlich ganz gut. Wie sind denn deine Temperaturen?
> Es gibt Modelle auf denen die Temperatur konstant zu hoch ist über norm. Da würde sich ein aufschrauben wohl lohnen.



Danke für den Hinweis.
Temperaturen pendeln sich unter Vollast auf 80 Grad ein. (Hab aber nix undervoltet oder übertaktet. Ist einfach stock.)


----------



## hugo-03 (11. Mai 2018)

eXodus1989 schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis.
> Temperaturen pendeln sich unter Vollast auf 80 Grad ein. (Hab aber nix undervoltet oder übertaktet. Ist einfach stock.)



hört sich aber eher normal an


----------



## Gurdi (11. Mai 2018)

Ja da würde ich auch sagen lohnt es sich nicht was dran zu machen. Der Chip ist empfindlich und der Kühler mit vielen Schrauben befestigt, dazu zwei Siegelschrauben. Für 2-3 Grad lohnt das nicht.

@Hugo, ich streame selbst nicht, habe aber keine Probleme mit Treiber zurücksetzen.


----------



## hugo-03 (11. Mai 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja da würde ich auch sagen lohnt es sich nicht was dran zu machen. Der Chip ist empfindlich und der Kühler mit vielen Schrauben befestigt, dazu zwei Siegelschrauben. Für 2-3 Grad lohnt das nicht.
> 
> @Hugo, ich streame selbst nicht, habe aber keine Probleme mit Treiber zurücksetzen.



gucken nicht machen 

ich überlege ob es vielleicht an den alten cold boot bug von ryzen liegt das er sich zurücksetzt (nächste woche kommt 2700x, dann ist der bug weg)


----------



## Zwock7420 (11. Mai 2018)

Als Gurdi da grad so ein nettes Angebot für die MSI Airboost gefunden hat, habe ich mich wieder gefragt:

Ist die Airboost eigentlich jetzt wirklich 100% Referenzdesign, und somit kompatibel zu den ganzen coolen Fullcovern die man für die Referenzer bekommt?

Gibt es dazu inzwischen irgendwelche belastbaren Infos?


----------



## Gurdi (12. Mai 2018)

Belastbar wird schwierig, wenn ich mir das Video anschaue würde ich darauf wetten dass es 1zu1 dass Referenzdesign ist. Alles ist identisch, von den Anschlüssen bis zur Backplate.
YouTube
Die Karte muss aufgrund des Referenzlüfterdesigns eigentlich identisch sein. Es sitzen sowieso alle wichtigen Komponenten am package im Grunde.


----------



## ATIR290 (12. Mai 2018)

Kaufe auch NEUES RyZen+ System zusammen mit RX Vega 64 @1500 Mhz stabil und 2400 U/min

Bei Geizhals soeben gesehen und nun hier rein kopiert.
Bin somit umgeschwenkt und nehme exakt dieses Straight Power 10 zu 800 Watt
Auch deshalb da gerade im Angebot zu 123 Euro  

Zitat Geizhals:
Mein be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 580W hat mir die …
Mein be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 580W hat mir die letzten 5 Jahren ohne Probleme gute Dienste geleiset. Es war nur für einen übertakteten Ryzen 7 und eine RX Vega etwas zu schwach weshalb es jetzt dem Straight Power 10 CM 800W weichen mußte. Von diesem erwarte ich die selbe gute Leisung wie vom Vorgänger.
Die Verarbeitung ist wie bei be quiet! üblich tadellos und auch die komplett schwarzen Kabel machen optisch was her. Der Einbau und das Kabelmanagement in ein Pure Base 600 Gehäuse war problemslos. Im Betrieb ist das Netzteil im System nicht zu hören!
Zusammenfassend Einfach nur TOP


----------



## moonshot (12. Mai 2018)

Verzeihung, aber Schwachsinn!

Das SP11 ist aktuell und 800 Watt sind sinnloser Overkill. 550 reichen und für das Geld gibts dann z. B. auch ein Seasonic ultra.
Aus einem R7 bekommst du mit Gewalt 200 Watt raus, normal maximal 150 mit Übertaktung, die Vega liegt bei 1,5GHz unter 250 Watt, wenn du da mal aufdrehst auch nur bei etwa 300 bevor du auf Wasser umsteigen musst.


----------



## Cleriker (12. Mai 2018)

Es geht ihm wohl um die peak Werte die die Vega zwischendurch erreichen kann. Ich verstehe zwar was du meinst, wenn er sich mit Puffer aber wohler fühlt, dann macht er mit dem SP10 auch nichts falsch.


----------



## Mango2Go (12. Mai 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Es geht ihm wohl um die peak Werte die die Vega zwischendurch erreichen kann. Ich verstehe zwar was du meinst, wenn er sich mit Puffer aber wohler fühlt, dann macht er mit dem SP10 auch nichts falsch.



Falsch macht man mit nem stärkeren Netzteil eh nichts (solange es ein gutes ist). Ob er es braucht ist halt fraglich. So Peaks steckt ein ordentliches NT idr. weg.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Mai 2018)

Naja im Idle ist man dann in der Regel nicht im idealen Bereich des Netzteils bzgl der Effizienz. Ist aber zu verschmerzen.


----------



## ATIR290 (12. Mai 2018)

Straight Power  11 ist nicht lagernd
Endweder Straight Power 10 zu den 800 Watt
ODER
Dark Power Pro 11 zu 650 Watt

Letzteres sollte effizienter sein,- zudem die Leistung nochmals besser auf die Strasse bringen wurde mir gesagt.
Preislich 139 Euro.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Mai 2018)

Wo ist das nicht lagernd, ich sehe da viele verfügbare SP11 550W bei Geizhals.


----------



## ATIR290 (12. Mai 2018)

In meinem ital. Shop
da Guthaben aufbrauchen muss.


----------



## moonshot (12. Mai 2018)

DPP  und SP 11 sind technisch fast identisch.  Ein modernes NT ist auch auf solche Peaks ausgelegt. 
Gibts sonst noch Alternativen oder nur die 2? Dass du da so eingeschränkt bist, wusste ich nicht. Ich hab nur wieder so eine "mehr ist immer besser" NT-Frage vermutet.

Mein Drucker kann meine Vega jetzt auch killen. Ich hab deshalb mal alle Teile getauscht. Das Problem tritt nur dann auf, wenn ich die Vega mit dem Seasonic NT kombiniere. Da weder die Karte noch das Netzteil noch produziert werden, wird das fürchte ich noch interessant. Ich hab mal den Händler angeschrieben, mal sehen, was da kommt.


----------



## yummycandy (12. Mai 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> In meinem ital. Shop
> da Guthaben aufbrauchen muss.



Wie wäre es mit dem? Corsair RM850x (2018) power supply review - Introduction


----------



## Gurdi (12. Mai 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> DPP  und SP 11 sind technisch fast identisch.  Ein modernes NT ist auch auf solche Peaks ausgelegt.
> Gibts sonst noch Alternativen oder nur die 2? Dass du da so eingeschränkt bist, wusste ich nicht. Ich hab nur wieder so eine "mehr ist immer besser" NT-Frage vermutet.
> 
> Mein Drucker kann meine Vega jetzt auch killen. Ich hab deshalb mal alle Teile getauscht. Das Problem tritt nur dann auf, wenn ich die Vega mit dem Seasonic NT kombiniere. Da weder die Karte noch das Netzteil noch produziert werden, wird das fürchte ich noch interessant. Ich hab mal den Händler angeschrieben, mal sehen, was da kommt.



Dein Drucker?


----------



## yummycandy (12. Mai 2018)

Falls jemand nochmal von dem Käse mit "Vega ist nur gut beim Mining" anfängt -> 



> Nvidia Corp. received a bigger bump from crypto mining than rival Advanced Micro Devices Inc. in the most recent quarter, but Chief Executive Jensen Huang predicts a larger drop-off is on the way.
> 
> Nvidia NVDA, -2.15%  reported $289 million in sales of cards built by third-party manufacturers specifically for mining cryptocurrencies in its first-quarter results Thursday afternoon, which caused the revenue segment that includes those cards to jump nearly 150% year over year. In an interview with MarketWatch, Huang said that some of its gaming cards—which produced revenue of $1.72 billion, up almost 68%—could be used for mining as well, but are not usually purchased solely for that purpose.


Nvidia made more from crypto mining than AMD, but expects a bigger drop - MarketWatch

Ob das der Wahrheit entspricht, weiß natürlich keiner. Allerdings sprach Huang in der Öffentlichkeit, ist also eine öffentliche Meldung.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Mai 2018)

Es ist auch abartig dass die Preise der Vegas immer noch nicht runter kommen, selbst die Polariskarten sind ja wieder auf ein normales Maß gefallen.
Vega gibts immer noch nicht unter 600Euro. Die Preise müssen doch irgendwann mal wieder runter kommen. Irgendwer muss die Dinger ja kaufen zu dem Preis.


----------



## ATIR290 (12. Mai 2018)

Nun, bei uns schon:

Trova i prezzi piu bassi per rx vega su Trovaprezzi.it


----------



## Gurdi (12. Mai 2018)

Naja die paar Euro machens jetzt nicht weg. Ne 56er sollte so langsam mal zumindest für 500 kaufbar sein.
Aber trotzdem mal interessant zu sehen.


----------



## moonshot (12. Mai 2018)

Ähm ja der Drucker, das Ding mit dem Papier.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Mai 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Ähm ja der Drucker, das Ding mit dem Papier.



Ich verstehe den Zusammenhang nicht, helf mir mal 
Was genau bewirkt der Drucker jetzt an deiner GraKa?


----------



## moonshot (12. Mai 2018)

Drucker einstecken, GraKa tot. Ergo Lautsprecher unschuldig. 
Konnte es wie gesagt auf die Kombi NT/Vega einschränken. Meine alte 760 interessiert das alles nicht in dem PC und die Vega im alten PC juckts auch nicht.


----------



## Rallyesport (12. Mai 2018)

Falls es hilft, ich hab ein BeQuiet Straight Power10 700W, ich betreibe die Vega 64 mit einer Rail. 
Was anderes, ich hab hier ne alte Graka ohne Backplate bei meiner Mutter aus dem PC gebaut, die würde ich gerne sauber machen ohne sie zu schrotten, wie bekomme ich denn den Staub Kochdunst was weiß ich Mock von der Karte runter?^^ Kaltreiniger? Aber der Dose steht Hoch Materialverträglich, das hat mich eig davon überzeugt


----------



## moonshot (12. Mai 2018)

YouTube Der nimmt Bremsenreiniger. Ich hätte Spiritus vorgeschlagen. Hast du irgend ne alte Karte, Lan oder Sound zum ausprobieren?


----------



## bath92 (12. Mai 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Was anderes, ich hab hier ne alte Graka ohne Backplate bei meiner Mutter aus dem PC gebaut, die würde ich gerne sauber machen ohne sie zu schrotten, wie bekomme ich denn den Staub Kochdunst was weiß ich Mock von der Karte runter?^^ Kaltreiniger? Aber der Dose steht Hoch Materialverträglich, das hat mich eig davon überzeugt



Würde Aceton verwenden. Reinigt gut und verflüchtigt sich anschließend sehr schnell ohne Rückstände.


----------



## Rallyesport (12. Mai 2018)

Das ist ne alte Karte, die hab ich ausgebaut weil ich sie durch was bisschen stärkeres ersetze habe was ich rumfliegen hatte.  
Die geht halt noch und ich bin ein Hardware Messie deshalb will ich die sauber machen und sie dann weglegen, ich versuch es mit meinem Kalt/ Bremsenreiniger, wie gesagt hoch materialverträglich, ich nehm das beim Namen 
Achso es geht um eine Sapphire Radeon HD 6570, also nichts besonderes, bzw die hat sicher Seltenheistwert


----------



## King_Kolrabi (12. Mai 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Drucker einstecken, GraKa tot. Ergo Lautsprecher unschuldig.
> Konnte es wie gesagt auf die Kombi NT/Vega einschränken. Meine alte 760 interessiert das alles nicht in dem PC und die Vega im alten PC juckts auch nicht.



Ich bin zwar immer noch etwas lädiert aufgrund des grossartigen VfB-Sieges beim FC Bayern, aber nichtsdesdotrotz: ??
Wie in Dreiteufelsnahmen kann ein Drucker Einfluss auf die GraKa nehmen?
Sowohl verblüfft wie auch interessiert,
Hermann


----------



## moonshot (12. Mai 2018)

Gleiche Steckdosenleiste. Die erste Idee war ja eine Massenschleife. Anscheinend ist meine Vega etwas empfindlich, was Spannungsschwankungen angeht. Die interessante Frage ist, ist die Karte "überempfindlich" oder ist das Netzteil, im Gegensatz zum uralt BQ,  nicht im Stande das auszugleichen. Es gab auch irgendwann mal einen Thread, wo ein ganz spezifisches NT mit genau einer 1080ti nicht funktioniert hat, sowas kann auch sein, einfach ultimativ Pech.


----------



## Noy (12. Mai 2018)

Ich hab hier ne Vega 56 und ein Seasonic Prime 700W Titanium und es läuft alles ohne Probleme. Seasonic bietet 12 Jahre Garantie und der Support ist gut. Frag da Mal an..


Benutzt du so ein super billiges China Kaltgeräte Kabel? Bzw. wie billig ist deine Steckdosenleiste.. Vielleicht Kabelbruch oder zu kleiner Querschnitt und die Spannung bricht zu weit ein wenn du was ansteckst..


----------



## King_Kolrabi (12. Mai 2018)

Was es nicht alles gibt.
Dann heisst es also gucken oder drucken...


----------



## moonshot (12. Mai 2018)

Händler hab ich schon angeschrieben, werde dann nächste Woche berichten wie das weiter geht.

Edit.: Seasonic prime titanium 650, glaub Taiwan und nicht China, aber sicher nicht billig XD 
Auch das Kabel das da dabei war.

Edit2: Eben mal gegen getestet, 2 andere Leisten gleiches Ergebnis.


----------



## Noy (12. Mai 2018)

Meinte nicht das Netzteil mit billig... 

OK und deine Steckdosenleiste?
Nimm Mal ne andere.. mit guter Qualität und dicker Zuleitung...
Ich benutze ne REV Ritter Supra Big z.B...


OK dann weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr weiter....


----------



## 0ldN3rd (12. Mai 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Gleiche Steckdosenleiste. Die erste Idee war ja eine Massenschleife. Anscheinend ist meine Vega etwas empfindlich, was Spannungsschwankungen angeht. Die interessante Frage ist, ist die Karte "überempfindlich" oder ist das Netzteil, im Gegensatz zum uralt BQ,  nicht im Stande das auszugleichen. Es gab auch irgendwann mal einen Thread, wo ein ganz spezifisches NT mit genau einer 1080ti nicht funktioniert hat, sowas kann auch sein, einfach ultimativ Pech.



Hehehehe....

Ich habe hier irgendwo im Netzteil Bereich einen Thread eröffnet, ich habe den gleichen Effekt und dachte es wäre das Netzteil.
Habe mein DPP 650w(aktuelles Modell) gegen das SP 850w getauscht.... Dann war Ruhe....

Bis....

...ich mein externes BluRay Laufwerk (mit eigenem Netzteil) eingesteckt habe.... ZACK Graka aus!

Das Phänomen ist absolut reproduzierbar.


Das nur mal als Info von mir....


----------



## Gurdi (12. Mai 2018)

Da würde ich wahnsinnig werden wenn ich so was hätte.


----------



## Mango2Go (12. Mai 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Da würde ich wahnsinnig werden wenn ich so was hätte.



Dito. Allerdings ist das auch schon komisch das genau die GPU aussteigt.


----------



## Noy (12. Mai 2018)

Irgendwas mit Ableitströmen??

Passiert es auch wenn kein Bildschirm angeschlossen ist?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (12. Mai 2018)

Ja, vor allem, da das BluRay Laufwerk bedingt durch einen Umbau in das externe Gehäuse gewandert ist.... Ich brauche es halt nur selten.
Morgen muss ich aber das Ding nochmal anschließen.... Werde dann auch Mal meinen Drucker per USB anschließen.... Um zu schauen was dann passiert.... Aber komisch ist das schon irgendwie.... Zumal es anscheinend kein Einzelfall ist.....


----------



## Mango2Go (12. Mai 2018)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Ja, vor allem, da das BluRay Laufwerk bedingt durch einen Umbau in das externe Gehäuse gewandert ist.... Ich brauche es halt nur selten.
> Morgen muss ich aber das Ding nochmal anschließen.... Werde dann auch Mal meinen Drucker per USB anschließen.... Um zu schauen was dann passiert.... Aber komisch ist das schon irgendwie.... Zumal es anscheinend kein Einzelfall ist.....



Ist vielleicht einfach auf deinem Mobo was nicht so ganz in Ordnung oder hast du vielleicht nen kurzen auf dein Gehäuse?


----------



## Noy (12. Mai 2018)

Bei nen kurzen aufs Gehäuse müsste der FI anspringen...


----------



## 0ldN3rd (12. Mai 2018)

Habe im Rahmen der Fehlersuche neben dem NT noch das Board Mund Gehäuse gewechselt.
Altes Board: MSI krait gaming x370 Neues: Gigabyte AX370 Gaming 
Altes Gehäuse: BQ SilentBase 600. Neues: Fractal Design Define R6 TG

Dementsprechend wurde alles neu verkabelt. 
Dachte zunächst, dass mit dem NT Wechsel alles okay sei.... Aber vor 2,3 Tagen fiel die Graka wieder aus, in dem Moment wo ich das Laufwerk  eingesteckt habe....

Problem bei meiner Fehlersuche war obendrein, dass freesync immer wieder beim zocken für kurze blackscreens gesorgt hat. Die sind weg seit ich freesync aus habe....(dazu habe ich auch erfolglos mehrere Kabel und Treiber probiert)


----------



## moonshot (12. Mai 2018)

Monitor vom PC und Strom getrennt, hat auch nichts gebracht. Nen FI hab ich an der Sicherung auch


----------



## moreply (12. Mai 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Es gab auch irgendwann mal einen Thread, wo ein ganz spezifisches NT mit genau einer 1080ti nicht funktioniert hat, sowas kann auch sein, einfach ultimativ Pech.



Das waren zwei MSI Karten(Gaming X und Trio). Das lag aber nicht am Netzteil sonder daran das MSI komplett auf feuchte Elkos verzichtet hat, und die Karten Schwankungen direkt ans Netzteil weitergegeben haben.

Hast du irgendwelche ÜS Ableiter an der Leiste?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (12. Mai 2018)

Ich nicht.... Hängt alles an einer Steckdosenleiste....


----------



## moonshot (12. Mai 2018)

ÜS Ableiter?
An der Leiste sind PC, Monitor und Boxen, bei Bedarf Drucker. An der Sicherung hängt an einer andern Dose noch der Router und sonst glaube ich Nichts, evtl. höchstens noch ne Lampe.
Ansonsten normale Sicherungen und ein FI.


----------



## moreply (12. Mai 2018)

Überspannungs Ableiter:

Brennenstuhl Primera-Line, Steckdosenadapter mit: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Ist mittlerweile ziemlich wahrscheinlich das dein Netzteil einen weg hat, die Karte läuft ja in einem anderen PC. Hattest du den zweiten Rechner auch an der Leiste?


----------



## moonshot (12. Mai 2018)

Ah, so ein Überspannungsschutz ist an der Steckdosenleisten dran. Die beiden anderen, die ich getestet hatte, waren ohne. Daran liegts also auch nicht.

Ja, hab am PC aus gesteckt und den anderen hingestellt und wieder eingestöpselt. Kann gut sein, dass die alte 760 einfach extrem gutmütig war, als ich sie in den aktuellen PC eingesetzt hatte zum gegen testen.


----------



## hugo-03 (12. Mai 2018)

Für die Leute die nicht das Heft haben, HBCC hat im neuen Test keine Vorteile gebracht 
BTW: Das Heft mit dem Test gibt es noch 2 Wochen lang zu kaufen


----------



## Gurdi (13. Mai 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> Für die Leute die nicht das Heft haben, HBCC hat im neuen Test keine Vorteile gebracht
> BTW: Das Heft mit dem Test gibt es noch 2 Wochen lang zu kaufen



Der Test in Wolfenstein ist fehlerhaft in der aktuellen Ausgabe. Ich hab das jetzt rauf und runter getestet auf 3 Rechnern, der HBCC bringt bei Streaming Extrem ein besseres Ergebnis, insbesondere in den Außenanrealen. Er kappt aber etwas die Max. Fps.
Die Benchmarkwerte aus dem HBCC Test passen auch überhaupt nicht ins Bild. Laut Leistungsindex im Heft errreicht die 56er @Stock 55Fps in Manhattan. Die auf 1,5Ghz übertaktete Variante mit 950MhzHBM liefert unter 50Fps bei nur 28min Fps. Das passt vorne und hinten nicht.
Das sind meine Werte mit der 56er aus dem HTPC mit HBCC on:
NewColossus_x64vk.exe,20180504-150204,56.604,17.6666,20.786
Zu beachten hier vor allem die min Fps.(1000 geteilt durch letzten Wert 20,786) also etwa 48 min Fps.
Prey und Sudden Strike 4 liefern bei mit die selben Ergebnisse wie im Heft. Mit HBCC leicht schlechter in den AVG, Sniper Elite läuft ohne HBCC minimal besser.
Bei Dirt 4 bringt mir HBCC etwa 2,5% Leistungszuwachs.
Mit HBCC @ 12362:
Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
869, 20000, 40, 46, 43.450
Ohne HBCC:
Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
846, 20000, 39, 45, 42.300
Werte jeweils gemittelt aus 3 Messungen.
Es mangelt mir leider an Spielen die ein sinnvolles überlaufen des Vram ermöglichen.
Interessant ist aber Warhammer 2, dass trotz 10Gigabyte adressierten Speicher butterweich läuft, ohne Streaming Ruckler. Leider aber bei nicht spielbaren 12Fps.(Aufgrund der hohen Settings)


----------



## Freiheraus (13. Mai 2018)

Uuups, falscher Thread, sry^^

Edit: 
Gurdi hast du schon mal die FF15 Demo mit HBCC getestet? Bei mir ist es nicht sonderlich sinnvoll mit der FE, da es nicht so einfach ist die 16GB zu sprengen. Aber bei der Vega 64 sprengt man easy die 8 GB VRAM.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...e-eindruecke-aus-der-demo-14.html#post9274622


Hat die PCGH im Heft eigentlich auch Final Fantasy 15 mit HBCC getestet? Lustig ist es schon, dass z.B. Computerbase bei den letzten ca. 10-15 Einzelspiele-Benches immer HBCC mitgetestet hat, aber ausgerechnet bei Final Fanatsy 15 nicht. Man könnte fast meinen da gäbe es eine PR-Sperre für Nicht-Nvidia-Produkte, lol.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Mai 2018)

Ich teste es mal. Es gab in der PCGH mal einen kleinen Absatz mit FF15 und HBCC. Da soll er keine Auswirkungen gehabt haben wenn ich mich recht entsinne.
Im aktuellen Test war es nicht dabei.


----------



## hugo-03 (13. Mai 2018)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Uuups, falscher Thread, sry^^
> 
> Edit:
> Gurdi hast du schon mal die FF15 Demo mit HBCC getestet? Bei mir ist es nicht sonderlich sinnvoll mit der FE, da es nicht so einfach ist die 16GB zu sprengen. Aber bei der Vega 64 sprengt man easy die 8 GB VRAM.
> ...



Spiele waren, AC Origins & Syndicate, CoD WW2, Crysis 3, Dirt 4, Elex, Mirror Edge, Mittelerde, ME Andromeda, NfS Payback, Prey, Tomb Raider (Dx12), Hellblade, Skyrim, Sniper Elite 4 (Dx 12), SW Battlefront, Wolfenstein 2.


----------



## Mango2Go (13. Mai 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich teste es mal. Es gab in der PCGH mal einen kleinen Absatz mit FF15 und HBCC. Da soll er keine Auswirkungen gehabt haben wenn ich mich recht entsinne.
> Im aktuellen Test war es nicht dabei.



Ich glaub FF15 allokiert zwar 15GB+, nutzt dann aber nur 4-5. Sprich da kann HBCC nicht viel machen denke ich...


----------



## hugo-03 (13. Mai 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Der Test in Wolfenstein ist fehlerhaft in der aktuellen Ausgabe. Ich hab das jetzt rauf und runter getestet auf 3 Rechnern, der HBCC bringt bei Streaming Extrem ein besseres Ergebnis, insbesondere in den Außenanrealen. Er kappt aber etwas die Max. Fps.
> Die Benchmarkwerte aus dem HBCC Test passen auch überhaupt nicht ins Bild. Laut Leistungsindex im Heft errreicht die 56er @Stock 55Fps in Manhattan. Die auf 1,5Ghz übertaktete Variante mit 950MhzHBM liefert unter 50Fps bei nur 28min Fps. Das passt vorne und hinten nicht.
> Das sind meine Werte mit der 56er aus dem HTPC mit HBCC on:
> NewColossus_x64vk.exe,20180504-150204,56.604,17.6666,20.786
> ...



Vielleicht wurde hbcc angemacht und nicht neugestartet?


----------



## Gurdi (13. Mai 2018)

Das Streaming von Wolfenstein ist reichlich seltsam auf Extrem und kreiert schon mal seltsame Werte.
Paradoxerweise muss man mit HBCC an und STreaming Extrem bei Wolfenstein erst HBCC aktiveren, neustarten, das Spiel starten inklusvie einem Spielstand, beenden und den Rechner wieder neu starten.Erst dann funktioniert es korrekt.


----------



## Rallyesport (14. Mai 2018)

Schreib das doch mal als Leserbrief an die Redaktion


----------



## Gurdi (14. Mai 2018)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Uuups, falscher Thread, sry^^
> 
> Edit:
> Gurdi hast du schon mal die FF15 Demo mit HBCC getestet? Bei mir ist es nicht sonderlich sinnvoll mit der FE, da es nicht so einfach ist die 16GB zu sprengen. Aber bei der Vega 64 sprengt man easy die 8 GB VRAM.
> ...



Das war ein guter Tip von dir 
Ich hab da jetzt mal diverse Tests mit gemacht gestern, es ist gar nicht so einfach wie ich gedacht habe da Speichermangel schwer auf den Punkt zu bringen ist in dem Spiel.

Das Streaming in FF15 arbeitet auch recht eifrig was man gut sehen kann wenn man sich das Spieleigene OSD anzeigen lässt.
Problem ist, dass ich in 4K ohne GameWorks noch gerade genug Vram habe.Mit GameWorks stimmt die Auslastung der Grafikkarte aber nicht mehr(gut zu sehen an der ASICpower die deutlich abfällt, trotz 100%GPU)

Ich muss also vorzugsweise in 5K oder mit Auflösungsskalierung messen, wobei ersteres dazu führt(wie bei meiner Karte typisch, wenn UV Profil aktiv) dass wenn ich auf 5K inklusive HBCC wechsel die VCore automatisch auf 1,050V angepasst wird. Die Auflösungsskalierung ist aber zu grob, 25% lassen den Speicher zwar überlaufen, aber noch nicht um dass deutlich genug zu messen(es ist klar spürbar, aber halb schlecht Messbar)

Weiterhin muss ich mit Ocat arbeiten da laut Nvidia Fraps Leistung kostet und Unregelmäßigkeiten bei den Frametimes erzeugen kann, daher muss ich auch dann eine Testszene verwenden wo ich weiß dass man es sieht da mir meine Frametimeanzeige vom Afterburner fehlt.

Ich dachte zuerst dass so eine Autofahrt eigentlich ideal wäre um dass zu messen. Dem ist aber nicht so. Vor allem eine 20sec. Messung ist hier recht nutzlos, vor allem wenn man diese reproduzierbar gestalten will(also sich nicht umschauen).
Das liegt daran dass das Spiel während der Autofahrt recht anständig die benötigten Daten in den Speicher streamt und immer wieder nachlädt. Erst eine hohe Überlastung des Vram macht sich bemerkbar, vor allem wenn der Wagen im neuen Abschnitt ankommt.

Ich überleg mir mal was wie ich das darstellen kann und berichte dann.


----------



## DeLuXe1992 (14. Mai 2018)

Hat zufällig einer Probleme mit den Farben seit dem neusten Treiber? (18.4.1) Auf einen meiner Bildschirm wirkt das Bild wie mit einen "Grauschleier" durchzogen. Ich weiss nicht wie ich es beschreiben soll. Als ob das Gamma verstellt ist. Das Rot im Treiber wirkt auch eher "Pinklich."  Da ich 3x die selben Monitore habe sehe ich es im Vergleich recht deutlich. Es ist nur bei einem Monitor der Fall, und im letzen Treiber ( ja schon getestet ) tritt es nicht auf.
Es ist auch definitv nichts verstellt in den Farbeinstellungen im Windows/Treiber oder direkt am Monitor.

Ich habe 3x mal den BX2450,  Einer ist mit HDMI-HDMI Angeschlossen,  der andere mit einem Displayport - HDMI, und der letzte auch mit einem HDMI HDMI Kabel wo allerdings ein Displayport auf HDMI Adapter/Konverter dazwischen hängt.
Das Problem tritt bei dem Monitor auf welcher mit dem HDMI-DP Kabel angeschlossen ist.

Edit: Bilder mit Handy...
Beim TreiberMenu sollte man es eig gut sehen... im Soundkarten Treibermenu einfach mal auf das Schwarz achten...bzw der Verlauf mittig... Wirkt alles wie gesagt wie mit einen Leichten Grauschleier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Mai 2018)

Ich hab keine Probleme in der Richtung, hast du mal die Farbausgabe manuell verstellt.Villeicht hilft es ja dort den RGB zu verstellen.


----------



## moonshot (14. Mai 2018)

Morgen geht mein Netzteil zur Post, hoffentlich finden die was, sonst darf meine Vega auf die Reise, für 4-6 Wochen...........
Ich hab mir außerdem ein Paar andere Boxen ausgeliehen, mit denen gehts auch nicht, muss also stürmisches NT oder zickige GraKa sein. Ganz toll^^


----------



## Gurdi (14. Mai 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Morgen geht mein Netzteil zur Post, hoffentlich finden die was, sonst darf meine Vega auf die Reise, für 4-6 Wochen...........
> Ich hab mir außerdem ein Paar andere Boxen ausgeliehen, mit denen gehts auch nicht, muss also stürmisches NT oder zickige GraKa sein. Ganz toll^^



GraKa kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen.


----------



## Noy (14. Mai 2018)

Aktiver oder passiver Adapter?
Auch für die Auflösung geeinget?


----------



## Blackout27 (15. Mai 2018)

Ich bin gerade auf ein Artikel gestoßen der Vega 12 nennt. Klingt nach einem sehr guten Refresh mit viel Potential. Was haltet ihr davon bzw. weiß jemand mehr? 

Vega 20 7nm, Vega 12 und Navi: was wir uber die kommende AMD-Generation wissen | PC Builder's Club


----------



## DeLuXe1992 (15. Mai 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Probleme in der Richtung, hast du mal die Farbausgabe manuell verstellt.Villeicht hilft es ja dort den RGB zu verstellen.



Konnte das Problem lösen indem ich das Pixelformat im Treiber von RGB 4:4:4 auf YCbCr 4:4:4 und dann wieder auf RGB umstelle.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Mai 2018)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade auf ein Artikel gestoßen der Vega 12 nennt. Klingt nach einem sehr guten Refresh mit viel Potential. Was haltet ihr davon bzw. weiß jemand mehr?
> 
> Vega 20 7nm, Vega 12 und Navi: was wir uber die kommende AMD-Generation wissen | PC Builder's Club



Die Info gab es auch auf PCGH. Bis jetzt weiß niemand mehr. Ich halte einen Refresh aber für wahrscheinlich. Vor allem um der neuen Nvidia gen. nicht so weit hinterher zu hängen.


----------



## EyRaptor (15. Mai 2018)

Ich hoffe einfach nur, dass da irgendwann mal wieder was richtig ordentliches kommt.
Muss mmn. auch nicht unbedingt das Flaggschiff von NV angreifen, aber wünsche mir IRGENDWAS gutes. 
Einen würdigen Nachfolger für die rx 480 z.B. , der die Mittelklasse Modelle der gtx 11xx Serie mit guter Leistung zu einem guten Preis angreift.

Ich will endlich mal wieder Radeons empfehlen können


----------



## Gurdi (15. Mai 2018)

Hat jemand hier eine Frontier mit 16GB Vram und wäre mal bereit was zu testen?


----------



## Mango2Go (15. Mai 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hat jemand hier eine Frontier mit 16GB Vram und wäre mal bereit was zu testen?



Lass hören, vielleicht komm ich heut Abend dazu^^

@Rest Topic: Wäre ja schon cool wenn sie die Effizienz verbessern. Damit wird die Karte automatisch schneller weil es dem Takt gut tut.


----------



## Freiheraus (15. Mai 2018)

@Gurdi
Habe zwar auch die FE, aber komme momentan so gut wie nie zum Testen oder Spielen. Aber wenn es nichts Aufwendiges ist oder viel Download erfordert, kann ich ja vielleicht doch mal schaun.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Mai 2018)

Ihr bräuchtet Final Fantasy 15, Vollversion oder Demo.
Spielstand würde ich uploaden, dann müsstet Ihr eigentlich nur 3-4 Fraps Messungen machen und mir die Dateien uploaden oder selbst auswerten.


----------



## Mango2Go (15. Mai 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ihr bräuchtet Final Fantasy 15, Vollversion oder Demo.
> Spielstand würde ich uploaden, dann müsstet Ihr eigentlich nur 3-4 Fraps Messungen machen und mir die Dateien uploaden oder selbst auswerten.



Ich zieh die Demo heut abend ma runter, dann kann ich das morgen machen


----------



## Gurdi (15. Mai 2018)

Mango2Go schrieb:


> Ich zieh die Demo heut abend ma runter, dann kann ich das morgen machen



Super, sehr nett. Das gäbe mal einen umfangreichen Vergleich zwischen HBCC_on, HBCC_off und echten 16Gb Vram.


----------



## Mango2Go (15. Mai 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Super, sehr nett. Das gäbe mal einen umfangreichen Vergleich zwischen HBCC_on, HBCC_off und echten 16Gb Vram.



Mach ich, aber gleich die Warnung vorne Weg: Wie schon angemerkt, Final Fantasy 15 allokiert den Speicher nutzt ihn aber nicht  Erwarte keinen großen unterschied^^

Nurals Referenzwerte für den vergleich dann, meine Frontier Edition hält ihre 1600MHz konstant und der Speicher ist bicht übertaktet.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Mai 2018)

Mango2Go schrieb:


> Mach ich, aber gleich die Warnung vorne Weg: Wie schon angemerkt, Final Fantasy 15 allokiert den Speicher nutzt ihn aber nicht  Erwarte keinen großen unterschied^^
> 
> Nurals Referenzwerte für den vergleich dann, meine Frontier Edition hält ihre 1600MHz konstant und der Speicher ist bicht übertaktet.



Sehr gut.Krieg ich hin  Also 1600/945

Das mit der Allokation ist mir auch bereits aufgefallen. Was für ein Display besitzt du?(Welche Auflösung)


----------



## Mango2Go (15. Mai 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Sehr gut.Krieg ich hin  Also 1600/945
> 
> Das mit der Allokation ist mir auch bereits aufgefallen. Was für ein Display besitzt du?(Welche Auflösung)



4K, (normales 3840x2160). Reicht mir die letzte Free-Version von Fraps? Ich kann sonst auch mal schaun ob ich es mit dem Radeon Treiber auf die Reihe bekomm.


----------



## Freiheraus (15. Mai 2018)

Ich habe die FF15 Demo schon vor längerer Zeit wieder von der SSD gehauen, müsste also wieder 1-2 Tage downloaden... 

Gurdi ich überlege schon länger dir meine FE leihweise zur Verfügung zu stellen (falls du Interesse hättest), da ich finde, dass du dich sehr für die Vega-Community engagierst, gerade im Hinblick auf HBCC (und ich selbst kaum Zeit habe etwas beizusteuern)- Nur gibt es für mich keinerlei Sicherheit, wenn ich einer mir unbekannten Person eine so teure Komponente zusende. Du kommst nicht zufällig aus Bayern? Ich selbst lebe nicht weit von Nürnberg.


----------



## Mango2Go (15. Mai 2018)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Ich habe die FF15 Demo schon vor längerer Zeit wieder von der SSD gehauen, müsste also wieder 1-2 Tage downloaden...
> 
> Gurdi ich überlege schon länger dir meine FE leihweise zur Verfügung zu stellen (falls du Interesse hättest), da ich finde, dass du dich sehr für die Vega-Community engagierst, gerade im Hinblick auf HBCC (und ich selbst kaum Zeit habe etwas beizusteuern)- Nur gibt es für mich keinerlei Sicherheit, wenn ich einer mir unbekannten Person eine so teure Komponente zusende. Du kommst nicht zufällig aus Bayern? Ich selbst lebe nicht weit von Nürnberg.



Ach, witzig xD Erlangen?^^

 FF Demo hab ich schon geladen^^ Ich mach den Test für ihn, dann musst du keine 2 Tage laden xD


----------



## Freiheraus (15. Mai 2018)

Etwas südlicher als Nbg


----------



## Mango2Go (15. Mai 2018)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Etwas südlicher als Nbg



Axo^^


----------



## Gurdi (15. Mai 2018)

Mango2Go schrieb:


> 4K, (normales 3840x2160). Reicht mir die letzte Free-Version von Fraps? Ich kann sonst auch mal schaun ob ich es mit dem Radeon Treiber auf die Reihe bekomm.



Nimm bitte Ocat: Releases * GPUOpen-Tools/OCAT * GitHub
Damit kann ich die Frametimes am besten visualisieren.

Spielstand lade ich gleich hoch.
Hier der Spielstand zum benchen: Uploadfiles.io - gameplay0.save
Die Konfigs schreibe ich im FF15 Thread dann rein mit Screenshots

HBCC Test Final Fantasy 15


----------



## Gurdi (15. Mai 2018)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Ich habe die FF15 Demo schon vor längerer Zeit wieder von der SSD gehauen, müsste also wieder 1-2 Tage downloaden...
> 
> Gurdi ich überlege schon länger dir meine FE leihweise zur Verfügung zu stellen (falls du Interesse hättest), da ich finde, dass du dich sehr für die Vega-Community engagierst, gerade im Hinblick auf HBCC (und ich selbst kaum Zeit habe etwas beizusteuern)- Nur gibt es für mich keinerlei Sicherheit, wenn ich einer mir unbekannten Person eine so teure Komponente zusende. Du kommst nicht zufällig aus Bayern? Ich selbst lebe nicht weit von Nürnberg.



Ich lebe leider ziemlich weit entfernt von dir(nördliches Rheinland Pfalz), schade. Hätte auch mal Lust auf en Bier dabei gehabt
Aber Danke für das nette Angebot und das Vertrauen. Ich würde aber wohl ablehnen da es mir zu heikel wäre dabei etwas zu beschädigen.

Bist aber gerne dazu eingeladen auch Werte abzuliefern im FF15 Thread, am besten mit der Vollversion wenn du die hast.


----------



## drstoecker (15. Mai 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich lebe leider ziemlich weit entfernt von dir(nördliches Rheinland Pfalz), schade. Hätte auch mal Lust auf en Bier dabei gehabt
> Aber Danke für das nette Angebot und das Vertrauen. Ich würde aber wohl ablehnen da es mir zu heikel wäre dabei etwas zu beschädigen.
> 
> Bist aber gerne dazu eingeladen auch Werte abzuliefern im FF15 Thread, am besten mit der Vollversion wenn du die hast.


Wo wohnste genau?


----------



## Gurdi (15. Mai 2018)

Nähe Siegen.


----------



## Mango2Go (15. Mai 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nimm bitte Ocat: Releases * GPUOpen-Tools/OCAT * GitHub
> Damit kann ich die Frametimes am besten visualisieren.
> 
> Spielstand lade ich gleich hoch.
> ...



Kk, ich setz mich morgen nach Arbeit ma dran^^


----------



## drstoecker (16. Mai 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nähe Siegen.


dann wohnste bei mir um die Ecke, top!


----------



## Gurdi (16. Mai 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> dann wohnste bei mir um die Ecke, top!



Cool 
Das Angebot mit dem Bier steht


----------



## Freiheraus (16. Mai 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich lebe leider ziemlich weit entfernt von dir(nördliches Rheinland Pfalz), schade. Hätte auch mal Lust auf en Bier dabei gehabt
> Aber Danke für das nette Angebot und das Vertrauen. Ich würde aber wohl ablehnen da es mir zu heikel wäre dabei etwas zu beschädigen.
> 
> Bist aber gerne dazu eingeladen auch Werte abzuliefern im FF15 Thread, am besten mit der Vollversion wenn du die hast.



Hätte dich halt gerne irgendwie unterstützt, da du dir immer viel Mühe gibst und generell viel Arbeit rund um Vega investierst. Das Thema HBCC gehört auch für mich zu den spannendsten überhaupt bei Vega und die Frage ob 8GB VRAM mit 16GB HBCC-Einstellung echte 16GB VRAM ersetzen können, ist auch sehr interessant. Wenn ich dir anders helfen kann (z.B. Game/Account-Zugänge inkl. temporärem Passwort), gib einfach Bescheid. Vielleicht habe ich ja zufällig ein Spiel, dass du gerne untersuchen würdest, aber nicht extra kaufen möchtest.

Wenn ich die Woche dazukomme lade ich die FF15 Demo nochmal herunter, die Vollversion habe ich leider (oder eher zum Glück bei 100-150GB^^) nicht, da es so gar nicht meine Welt ist.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Mai 2018)

Danke für die Hilfe. Das bereitstellen von Spielen wäre in der Tat interessant. Mich würden alle intensiven Speicherfresser interessieren, da ich mich aktuell wirklich auf den Nutzen von HBCC fixiere.


----------



## Freiheraus (16. Mai 2018)

Wir könnte ja mal eine Liste mit Games zusammenstellen, die VRAM intensiv sind und falls jemand einen Titel temporär zur Verfügung stellen kann (manche Leute haben ja Accounts mit nur einzelnen Titeln), wäre das doch eine gute Lösung.

Was mir auf die Schnelle an Titel mit viel VRAM-Verbrauch einfällt:

- Rise of the Tomb Raider
- Call of Duty: WWII (wobei das Streaming viele Details verkrüppelt bei VRAM-Mangel)  
- Mittelerde: Schatten des Krieges

Ganz neu und hochinteressant ist das Mittelerde DLC "Desolation of Mordor": Desolation of Mordor тест GPU/CPU | Action / FPS / TPS | Тест GPU

Leider habe ich davon keinen einzigen Titel^^ Ich besitze generell nicht sonderlich viele aktuelle (Mainstream)Titel, könnte aber z.B. Kingdome Come: Deliverance zur Verfügung stellen. Vielleicht ist das mit HD-Texturen sogar halbwegs VRAM-hungrig? Hab die noch nicht ausprobiert.


Edit: Deus Ex: Mankind Divided ist auch VRAM-hungrig und könnte ich zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Mai 2018)

Ich hab Mordor in der Pipeline da sauge ich heute über Nacht mal das Texturenpaket, ohne hab ich bereits gebencht.
Aktuell tobe ich mich ja noch bei FF15 aus, da bin ich noch ein wenig mit beschäftigt


----------



## hugo-03 (16. Mai 2018)

Vielleicht geht auch Rainbow Six mit 4k und Textur Packet? 1440p zieht ca 6 GB auf dem vram


----------



## Gurdi (16. Mai 2018)

Ich hab den Dreh jetzt glaube ich raus wie ich bei FF15 den HBCC effektiv nutzen kann. Ich visualisiere dass gleich mal.


----------



## EyRaptor (16. Mai 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> Vielleicht geht auch Rainbow Six mit 4k und Textur Packet? 1440p zieht ca 6 GB auf dem vram



Das hab ich grad getestet (zumindest mal mit meiner Karte).
Getestet wurde in 4k und mehr mit allem was auf den Vram geht auf max. und alles was nur Leistung frisst auf min.
Mit einer 1080ti @2,1Ghz brechen die fps ein, bevor der Vram zu einem wirklichen Problem werden kann. Gilt auch wenn man 8GB statt 11GB vollmachen will.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Mai 2018)

Hier mal ein Häppchen meiner Tests.
Ne genaue Anlayse mach ich wenn ich die Daten von Mango habe. Sieht aber schon mal ganz gut aus.


----------



## Sharijan (16. Mai 2018)

Wann rechnet ihr eigentlich mit der nächsten High End Gaming Grafikkarte von AMD? Ich hab zwei Freesync Monitore und würde endlich gerne meine 980 ti ersetzen


----------



## TheEpicHorst (16. Mai 2018)

Sharijan schrieb:


> Wann rechnet ihr eigentlich mit der nächsten High End Gaming Grafikkarte von AMD? Ich hab zwei Freesync Monitore und würde endlich gerne meine 980 ti ersetzen



Wohl erst so 2020 rum :/ wenn überhaupt schon


----------



## Rallyesport (17. Mai 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Wohl erst so 2020 rum :/ wenn überhaupt noch




Ich habe das mal leicht modifiziert... momentan sieht es irgendwie düster aus...


----------



## TheEpicHorst (17. Mai 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ich habe das mal leicht modifiziert... momentan sieht es irgendwie düster aus...



zumindest die hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt :/

aber hey, eine gute nachricht heute:

Vega64 Red Devil €663,95 @ MF

Lg


----------



## Mango2Go (17. Mai 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ich habe das mal leicht modifiziert... momentan sieht es irgendwie düster aus...



Naja, kann ja trotzdem noch sein das Vega 20 für Gaming kommt, Vega 12 ne High-End Karte wird oder auch einfach Navi. Es gibt Gerüchte Navi wäre nur Midrange. Aber mehr ist es im Moment einfach auch nicht^^ Nur ein Gerücht^^ Kann noch alles passieren, sogar das die Karte nur Low-End wird^^


----------



## Sharijan (17. Mai 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> zumindest die hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt :/
> 
> aber hey, eine gute nachricht heute:
> 
> ...



Bei mir kostet sie noch knapp 700 Euro bei MF


----------



## doncamill (17. Mai 2018)

Hätte ja echt bock auf ne Vega 64 aber solange die sich nicht deutlich unter 600,- einpendelt einfach viel viel zu teuer


----------



## Mango2Go (17. Mai 2018)

Sharijan schrieb:


> Bei mir kostet sie noch knapp 700 Euro bei MF



War nur heute Früh mal unten...^^



doncamill schrieb:


> Hätte ja echt bock auf ne Vega 64 aber solange die sich nicht deutlich unter 600,- einpendelt einfach viel viel zu teuer



Es wird ja zumindest wieder besser. 630 für ne Vega 64 war seit langem mal wieder ein größerer Schritt in die  richtige Richtung.

@Gurdi Muss den Test leider auf's Wochenende verschieben. Komm grad immer echt spät von Arbeit...^^ Aber ich mach's


----------



## Gurdi (17. Mai 2018)

Kein Thema, eilt nicht.


----------



## panthex (17. Mai 2018)

Ich denke die Preise werden bei den VEGA's nicht mehr groß fallen. 
Dafür ist ihre Effizienz beim Mining einfach zu groß und der Markt im Moment wieder ganz rentabel.
Man bekommt pro Vega bei Optimierung gut 60$ Profit beim Ethereum-Mining raus. Natürlich nicht bei uns.
Solange das so bleibt, werden die Dinger weiter zu den Preisen weggekauft.

Meine Vega 56 hat es gestern übrigens gekillt. Leider meine Schuld. 
Ich konnte aber zu einem fairen Preis eine Frontier Edition abgreifen. Die wird die "Kleine" dann wohl ersetzen


----------



## EyRaptor (17. Mai 2018)

panthex schrieb:


> Meine Vega 56 hat es gestern übrigens gekillt. Leider meine Schuld.
> Ich konnte aber zu einem fairen Preis eine Frontier Edition abgreifen. Die wird die "Kleine" dann wohl ersetzen



Outsch ...
Wie ist dass denn passiert?


----------



## panthex (17. Mai 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Outsch ...
> Wie ist dass denn passiert?



Manchmal braucht es nur einen Wassertropfen aus einem Leak an der falschen Stelle.
Meine Pumpe ist stehengeblieben, was dazu führte, dass sich das Wasser im CPU-Block so weit erhitzt hat, dass es ein meiner PETG-Röhren verformt hat und der O-Ring nicht mehr absolut abdichtete.
Und schon rann ein Tropfen den Fitting runter, tropfte irgendwann ab und geriet direkt zwischen PCB und Backplate. Und hat dann die Kontakte eines Controllers verschmort. (Un)Glücklicherweise scheint der wohl nur für die Bildausgabe verantwortlich zu sein, heißt die Karte läuft wohl noch tadellos, gibt aber kein Bild aus.


----------



## moonshot (17. Mai 2018)

Versuch doch mal, die Typenbezeichnung raus zu finden. Dann kannst du versuchen einen neuen auf zu löten. Kaputter wird die Karte ja nicht mehr.


----------



## panthex (17. Mai 2018)

Mach ich vielleicht, aber ich glaube so feines Lotwerkzeug haben wir in der Firma gar nicht. Und Zeit auch nicht 
Ansonsten nutz ich sie einfach als Mining-Karte


----------



## moonshot (17. Mai 2018)

Wenns ein BGA ist oder die Kontakte groß genug, gehts auch mit ner Heißluftpistole. Kannst du ein Foto davon machen?


----------



## MfDoom (17. Mai 2018)

Sehr ärgerlich. Aquastream Pumpen haben einen Stecker für den SysFan Anschluss auf dem Mobo. Den SysFan kann man per Bios überwachen, bei Ausfall kommt ein Signalton (Beeper im Gehäuse vorausgesetzt).


----------



## panthex (17. Mai 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Wenns ein BGA ist oder die Kontakte groß genug, gehts auch mit ner Heißluftpistole. Kannst du ein Foto davon machen?



Oben ist der Tropfen hingekommen, man sieht noch deutlich die lila Reste.

Was es genau gekillt hat, ist eine gute Frage.
Heute wurde die Karte auch nicht mehr erkannt. Das schau ich mir dann aber nochmal genauer an, wenn die Wasserkühlung runter ist und auf die Frontier wechselt.



MfDoom schrieb:


> Sehr ärgerlich. Aquastream Pumpen haben einen Stecker für den SysFan Anschluss auf dem Mobo. Den SysFan kann man per Bios überwachen, bei Ausfall kommt ein Signalton (Beeper im Gehäuse vorausgesetzt).



Die EK auch. Hilft nur nix ohne Beeper und wenn es in der Nacht passiert.


----------



## moonshot (17. Mai 2018)

Hast du sie gereinigt, bevor du sie wieder eingebaut hast oder so versucht? Letzteres wäre eher ungut.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (17. Mai 2018)

Bei MF gibt's grad übrigens auch eine Vega +Far Cry 5 Aktion..... Wer also beides sucht....


----------



## panthex (17. Mai 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Hast du sie gereinigt, bevor du sie wieder eingebaut hast oder so versucht? Letzteres wäre eher ungut.



Mit Zewa Feuchtigkeit aufgetupft, Reste mit Alkohol und Wattestäbchen entfernt, anschließend noch mit Heißluftpistole getrocknet.


----------



## EyRaptor (17. Mai 2018)

panthex schrieb:


> Oben ist der Tropfen hingekommen, man sieht noch deutlich die lila Reste.
> 
> Was es genau gekillt hat, ist eine gute Frage.
> Heute wurde die Karte auch nicht mehr erkannt. Das schau ich mir dann aber nochmal genauer an, wenn die Wasserkühlung runter ist und auf die Frontier wechselt.
> ...



Na also, damit kann man was anfangen.
Das ist der doubler/driver für zwei Phasen der Spannungsversorgung. YouTube ca. min 5 
und es müsste dann das sein 5PCS IR3598MTRPBF 3598 IR3598 QFN IC MOSFET DRVR N-CH DUAL   | eBay

Mit den passenden Skills und dem Equip lässt sich da vllt was machen.
Kann natürlich auch sein, dass da noch mehr kaputt ist (vllt. die kleinen Ceramic SMDs ... keine Ahnung).

Grüße
EyRaptor


----------



## panthex (17. Mai 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Mit den passenden Skills und dem Equip lässt sich da vllt was machen.
> Kann natürlich auch sein, dass da noch mehr kaputt ist (vllt. die kleinen Ceramic SMDs ... keine Ahnung).



Was natürlich dann in reichlich Raterei ausarten würden... 
Gibt es da Cracks im Forum?
Ich bin da denke ich nicht ausreichend für ausgestattet.


----------



## EyRaptor (17. Mai 2018)

Das ist eine gute Frage ...
Geben tut es die bestimmt, nur müssen die sich auch melden und für sowas bereit sein.
Vllt. erstellst du mal einen Thread im Bereich Grafikkarten / Volt-Mods.


----------



## moonshot (17. Mai 2018)

Wenn son SMD Kondensator durch das Wasser überbrückt wurde, sollte er eigentlich heil bleiben. Nur der Driverchip wird wohl sicher hin sein. Ohne MemSpannung aber auch kein Mining^^
Worst Case sind 15€ in den Sand gesetzt, bestenfalls 400€ gerettet. Hast du evtl. nen Elektroladen oder Uhrmacher in der Nähe, da könntest du auch mal Fragen.


----------



## Noy (17. Mai 2018)

Die Keramik sollten kein Problem haben.. Die Tantal eher (wenn es Tantal sind, in der Bauform gibt es auch Polymer Elkos) Die mögen es nicht so ganz mit großen Stromimpulsen ..
Mach erstmal alles vorsichtig mit Isopropanol sauber, ruhig etwas mehr um unter dem IC Reste wegzuwaschen.. Kannst auch vorsichtig mit ner Zahnbürste am IC entlang.. ESD Bürste wäre besser. Das GND Pad unter dem IC macht's leider etwas schwerer den zu tauschen. Über das uc.net Forum könntest du den IC über die Mouser Sammelbestellungen bekommen.
Ich hab nächste Woche Urlaub aber falls sich keiner hier sonst noch findet, kann ich dir anbieten den danach in unserer Produktion tauschen zu lassen, kann dann auch röntgen und schauen ob er wieder richtig sitzt..
Wenn du aus der nähe Mainz bist kann man sich auch den Versand der Karte sparen..

Warum ist es bei dem IC so lila im Bild?

Schau dir auf jeden Fall mal die andere Seite der Karte an.. Nicht das es da dann die Mosfets zerlegt hat..

Weiß jemand ob die Karte bereits anläuft wenn nur die 12V über die Power Stecker eingespiesen werden? Dann kann man die Mal vorsichtig mit einem Labornetzteil und Strombegrenzung anschmießen und ggf. mit Multimeter/Oszi gucken ob der Doppler noch was macht..
Nähe Siegen würde auch gehen, da bin ich alle 2 Wochen..


----------



## Gurdi (18. Mai 2018)

Erste Test mit Mordors Schatten, 4k Texturen Paket und HBCC. Sieht auf den ersten Blick vielversprechend aus, werde morgen mal einen Vergleich inklusive Frametimes raus hauen.

Interessant schon mal ich muss bei dem Spiel ähnlich wie bei Wolfenstein erstn das Spiel starten und dann neu starten, erst dann funzt es. Vorher hab ich abartig niedrige Frames. Ob das bei mir Rechner Spezifisch ist mag ich nicht zu beurteilen, werde ich aber mal mit etwas Zeit demnächst auf dem HTPC gegencheken auf der 56er.


----------



## panthex (19. Mai 2018)

Noy schrieb:


> Warum ist es bei dem IC so lila im Bild?
> 
> Schau dir auf jeden Fall mal die andere Seite der Karte an.. Nicht das es da dann die Mosfets zerlegt hat..
> 
> Weiß jemand ob die Karte bereits anläuft wenn nur die 12V über die Power Stecker eingespiesen werden? Dann kann man die Mal vorsichtig mit einem Labornetzteil und Strombegrenzung anschmießen und ggf. mit Multimeter/Oszi gucken ob der Doppler noch was macht..



Das ist pinkes Kühlmittelkonzentrat. Ich versteh eigentlich nicht, warum es überhaupt einen Kurzen gab. Mit destilliertem Wasser und dem Konzentrat sollte die elektrische Leitfähigkeit eigentlich quasi Null sein.

Hab die Karte noch einmal gründlich gereinigt und auf Lüftkühlung zurückgebaut. Die Mosfets scheinen nichts abbekommen zu haben. Vorderseite sieht jedenfalls clean aus. Die Karte tut aber definitiv nichts mehr. Lediglich das Radeon Symbol leuchtet, sonst tut sich nichts. Naja, wohl auch nichts ungewöhnliches, wenn einer der ICs für die Mosfets abgeraucht ist.

Kannst Dich gerne dran versuchen, brauchst nur sagen, was Du brauchst, dann würde ich entsprechendes besorgen und zuschicken. Ich wohn nämlich nördlich von Hamburg


----------



## moonshot (19. Mai 2018)

Das Wasser im Loop hat Metallionen aus den Blöcken und Fittings aufgenommen, außerdem ist ja auch Staub auf der Karte.


----------



## Noy (19. Mai 2018)

Wenn da sonst nichts zu sehen ist, besorg den IC und ich versuchen es..
Sind da eigentlich nirgends fuses drauf?


----------



## Rallyesport (19. Mai 2018)

Ich kann ab nächter Woche auch mal wieder ein paar Benschmarks durchlaufen lassen. 1800X incoming  
Mal sehen ob und wie sich dort was verändert


----------



## TheEpicHorst (20. Mai 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ich kann ab nächter Woche auch mal wieder ein paar Benschmarks durchlaufen lassen. 1800X incoming
> Mal sehen ob und wie sich dort was verändert



warum nicht gleich 2700x oder hast den günstig von einem aufrüster bekommen?


----------



## Rallyesport (21. Mai 2018)

Nee bei MIndfactory war doch diese Aktion... 
Da bekam man noch nen Lufkühler dazu als Beigabe, das ganze für 285€ also eigentlich dann für knapp 250€ 
Da ich eh grad noch einen PC am bauen bin mit Ryzen und dafür noch einen Kühler gebrauchen kann und ich da meinen 1600x unter bekomme hat sich das angeboten. Wenn ich den 1800x auf 4,0GHz übertakte und das auch angedacht ist denke ich ist der Unterschied nicht so groß. 
Eigentlich hätte der 1600x dicke gereicht aber das war quasi nur ein Verlegenheitskauf da mir der 1800X damals zu teuer war. 
Ich komme von nem Phenom II X6, den hab ich jetzt fast acht Jahre in Benutzung gehabt. Wenn der 1800X jetzt diese Zeit in meinem Rechenknecht Übersteht dann hat sich der kauf für mich gelohnt


----------



## yummycandy (22. Mai 2018)

Witzig....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[H]ardOCP: ASUS AREZ No More
ASUS AREZ auf Twitter: "#ASUS #AREZ is coming to an end, #ROG is here to stay."


----------



## Freiheraus (22. Mai 2018)

Ich kam leider noch nicht dazu die FF15 Demo herunterzuladen, da meine lahme Leitung so gut wie unbenutzbar ist, wenn ich über Steam etwas herunterlade, da die Download-Begrenzung bei mir nicht wirklich funktioniert. Wird aber die Tage nachgeholt 

Btw, Resident Evil 7 scheint auch recht VRAM hungrig zu sein, wurde aber a) benchmark-technisch von mehreren Online-Magazinen wie CB etc. zu seiner Zeit ignoriert und b) erschien zudem vor Vega, wodurch Vega-Benches von RE7 erst recht rar gesäht sind. Evtl. gönn' ich mir den Titel für die paar Euro momentan.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Mai 2018)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Ich kam leider noch nicht dazu die FF15 Demo herunterzuladen, da meine lahme Leitung so gut wie unbenutzbar ist, wenn ich über Steam etwas herunterlade, da die Download-Begrenzung bei mir nicht wirklich funktioniert. Wird aber die Tage nachgeholt
> 
> Btw, Resident Evil 7 scheint auch recht VRAM hungrig zu sein, wurde aber a) benchmark-technisch von mehreren Online-Magazinen wie CB etc. zu seiner Zeit ignoriert und b) erschien zudem vor Vega, wodurch Vega-Benches von RE7 erst recht rar gesäht sind. Evtl. gönn' ich mir den Titel für die paar Euro momentan.



RS 7 läuft wohl sehr gut auf Vega von der Leistung her, HBCC Tests sind mir jedoch auch nicht bekannt.
@Yummy: Witizg wie sich die Herstelle so richtig haben verarschen lassen.


----------



## Mango2Go (22. Mai 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> RS 7 läuft wohl sehr gut auf Vega von der Leistung her, HBCC Tests sind mir jedoch auch nicht bekannt.
> @Yummy: Witizg wie sich die Herstelle so richtig haben verarschen lassen.



Die haben auch nicht damit gerechnet, dass das so Wellen schlägt...

Ich muss dich übrigens nochmal etwas vertrösten... Ich wechsel grad Job und hab immo etwas Stress. Ich hoffe ich komm die Woche endlich dazu die FF-Demo zu testen. Geladen ist sie auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Rallyesport (22. Mai 2018)

Das war nen richtiger Fail, das sowas nie gut ankommt wenn man jemandem der am Boden (oder wo es zumindest so ausschaut) noch nachtritt. Auch wenn es wohl viele der Leute die sich da so drüber aufregen auch nicht anders machen würden.


----------



## openSUSE (22. Mai 2018)

Bei Mindstar:
*467,18€* 8GB AMD Sapphire RX VEGA 56 PULSE 8G 3xDP/H
inc FarCry 5

Wer jetzt nicht zugreift :O


----------



## Gurdi (22. Mai 2018)

Gleich schon ausverkauft,wer haben will sollte sich beeilen.


----------



## openSUSE (22. Mai 2018)

Sind weg 
Daran sieht man aber welche Preise möglich sind, denn drauflegen tut da keiner.
Insofern denke ich, bald gibt es DEUTLICH bessere Preise, speziell bei Vega.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (22. Mai 2018)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Bei Mindstar:
> *467,18€* 8GB AMD Sapphire RX VEGA 56 PULSE 8G 3xDP/H
> inc FarCry 5
> 
> Wer jetzt nicht zugreift :O



War schon kurz davor bei 519,- abzudrücken, dachte so, da geht noch was und schwupps 467,- ... zu spät 

Whatever will sowieso lieber eine 64er

Lg


----------



## Mango2Go (22. Mai 2018)

Was nicht ist kann ja noch werden^^


----------



## Gurdi (22. Mai 2018)

es ist ja mal gut zu sehen dass die Preise wendlich mal wieder auf ein normales Niveau kommen.
470 mit Far Cry für ne Sapphire ist fair.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (22. Mai 2018)

Leider bewegen sich die Preise der Vega 64 nicht mehr. Die kriecht weiterhin bei 700€ herum.


----------



## Ralle@ (22. Mai 2018)

Die Preise werden auch nicht mehr merklich fallen. Ist auch teilweise der Herstellung geschuldet, HBM ist immer noch sehr teuer.


----------



## Rallyesport (23. Mai 2018)

Ich bin immer noch froh das ich damals zwei Referenz für 1x 550€ und 1x 500€ geschossen habe. 
Klar der lüfter ist schon arg laut, aber das Kühlkonzept gefällt, alles was warm ist wird nach draußen befördert, so wie das sein soll. 
Mit bisschen Anpasserei ist es auch garnicht so extrem laut.


----------



## hugo-03 (23. Mai 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch froh das ich damals zwei Referenz für 1x 550€ und 1x 500€ geschossen habe.
> Klar der lüfter ist schon arg laut, aber das Kühlkonzept gefällt, alles was warm ist wird nach draußen befördert, so wie das sein soll.
> Mit bisschen Anpasserei ist es auch garnicht so extrem laut.



umbauen kann man ja auch noch


----------



## Mango2Go (23. Mai 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Die Preise werden auch nicht mehr merklich fallen. Ist auch teilweise der Herstellung geschuldet, HBM ist immer noch sehr teuer.



Ich glaube immer noch ist der falsche Ausdruck. Inzwischen sehr teuer trifft es eher. Als Vega geplant wurde war HBM/2 noch etwas billiger. Aber mit den kranken DRAM-Preisen im Moment...


----------



## Gurdi (23. Mai 2018)

Ich denke dass die Händler trotzdem noch der maßgebliche Grund sind, die Karten werden schlicht und ergreifen gekauft zu dem Preis, selbst auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt.


----------



## hugo-03 (23. Mai 2018)

vielleicht tut sich da ja noch etwas Micron baut ja dann auch bald HBM Speicher. Wie war es noch vor einen Jahr Vega mit der Totgeburt HBM und jetzt werden es immer mehr Hersteller und immer mehr Karten


----------



## panthex (23. Mai 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> vielleicht tut sich da ja noch etwas Micron baut ja dann auch bald HBM Speicher. Wie war es noch vor einen Jahr Vega mit der Totgeburt HBM und jetzt werden es immer mehr Hersteller und immer mehr Karten



Naja, Totgeburt nicht, aber AMD versucht halb immer mit neuen Techniken auf dem Markt aufzuwarten und da ist Skepsis natürlich nicht weit. Solange man das kostengünstigere Alternativprodukt in Form von GDDR hat, bedient HBM nunmal eine extreme Nische in Form von ITX Karten und Prosumer-Bereich.
Das könnte sich eventuell mit der preislichen Weiterentwicklung von GDDR6 ändern, ich vermute aber eher nicht. Der Ansatz von HBM ist ja gut, aber solange sich daraus nicht deutliche Leistungsunterschiede rausschlagen lassen oder über den Preis angegriffen werden kann, gibt es halb wenig Argumente.


----------



## Rallyesport (24. Mai 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> umbauen kann man ja auch noch




Ich hab mich dagegen entschlossen, ich hab kurz überlegt, der Morpheus ist keine Option für mich, wie gesagt KArte hängt durch ect, das gefällt mir nicht, der EIswolf wäre eher mein Geschmack, aber nicht für den Preis, da hätte ich auch warten können und mir ne Custom 64er kaufen können, oder gleich ne LC. Da muss ich auch noch ehrlich sagen da ärgere ich mich sehr das ich mir keine LC gekauft habe. Mir war sie ehrlich zu teuer, aber jetzt im Nachhinein... 
Und mir ist der Umbau zu gefährlich, ich habe etwas Angst das ich die Karte dann schrotte, dann habe ich keine Garantie, keine Karte und unnötig 500€ ausgegeben und muss mir noch ne neue Karte kaufen. Nee dann bleibts so wie es ist.


----------



## Mango2Go (24. Mai 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ich hab mich dagegen entschlossen, ich hab kurz überlegt, der Morpheus ist keine Option für mich, wie gesagt KArte hängt durch ect, das gefällt mir nicht, der EIswolf wäre eher mein Geschmack, aber nicht für den Preis, da hätte ich auch warten können und mir ne Custom 64er kaufen können, oder gleich ne LC. Da muss ich auch noch ehrlich sagen da ärgere ich mich sehr das ich mir keine LC gekauft habe. Mir war sie ehrlich zu teuer, aber jetzt im Nachhinein...
> Und mir ist der Umbau zu gefährlich, ich habe etwas Angst das ich die Karte dann schrotte, dann habe ich keine Garantie, keine Karte und unnötig 500€ ausgegeben und muss mir noch ne neue Karte kaufen. Nee dann bleibts so wie es ist.



Ich glaub der Eiswolf ist schwerer als der Morpheus. Wasser + Pumpe. Das ist schon was.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Mai 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ich hab mich dagegen entschlossen, ich hab kurz überlegt, der Morpheus ist keine Option für mich, wie gesagt KArte hängt durch ect, das gefällt mir nicht, der EIswolf wäre eher mein Geschmack, aber nicht für den Preis, da hätte ich auch warten können und mir ne Custom 64er kaufen können, oder gleich ne LC. Da muss ich auch noch ehrlich sagen da ärgere ich mich sehr das ich mir keine LC gekauft habe. Mir war sie ehrlich zu teuer, aber jetzt im Nachhinein...
> Und mir ist der Umbau zu gefährlich, ich habe etwas Angst das ich die Karte dann schrotte, dann habe ich keine Garantie, keine Karte und unnötig 500€ ausgegeben und muss mir noch ne neue Karte kaufen. Nee dann bleibts so wie es ist.



Es ist zweifellos nicht ganz ungefährlich eine Vega umzubauen, jedoch sehe ich jetzt kein übermäßiges Risiko.

Beim Morpheus sollte man auf jeden Fall die Backplate weiter verwenden wie ich es getan habe, das stabilisiert und sorgt für eine sehr gute Kühlung der restlichen Bauteile. Ansonsten kein FM verwenden, nicht zu geizig mit der Wärmeleitpaste beim HBM sein.


----------



## RtZk (24. Mai 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ich hab mich dagegen entschlossen, ich hab kurz überlegt, der Morpheus ist keine Option für mich, wie gesagt KArte hängt durch ect, das gefällt mir nicht, der EIswolf wäre eher mein Geschmack, aber nicht für den Preis, da hätte ich auch warten können und mir ne Custom 64er kaufen können, oder gleich ne LC. Da muss ich auch noch ehrlich sagen da ärgere ich mich sehr das ich mir keine LC gekauft habe. Mir war sie ehrlich zu teuer, aber jetzt im Nachhinein...
> Und mir ist der Umbau zu gefährlich, ich habe etwas Angst das ich die Karte dann schrotte, dann habe ich keine Garantie, keine Karte und unnötig 500€ ausgegeben und muss mir noch ne neue Karte kaufen. Nee dann bleibts so wie es ist.



Wenn dir die Optik relativ egal ist, dann nimm einfach einen Kabelbinder und mache den oben irgendwo fest, sodass das PCB sich nicht biegt sondern schön gerade bleibt, habe ich bei meiner Karte mit dem Morpheus 2 auch so gemacht, dafür da ja zwischen der 1080 Ti und Vega 64 keine Unterschiede geben.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (24. Mai 2018)

Oder das Teil versuchen:

EASYDIY Grafikkarte GPU Brace Support-Videokarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

EDIT: dem Eiswolf würde ich noch das EK Fluid Gaming A240R Kit vorziehen, kostet zwar ein wenig mehr, hat aber alle vorteile einer custom wakü inkl. full cover und cpu block und ist entsprechend erweiterbar. Man kann ja einen Vega only loop machen, wenn man denn möchte. Und im vergleich zu kupfer  hast du 1-2k schlechtere temps ... dafür den günstigen preis - nur vorsicht, niemals alu und kupfer in einem loop

EK Fluid Gaming A240R water cooling kit  – Fluidgaming


----------



## Rallyesport (24. Mai 2018)

Ja aber dann muss ich immer noch umbauen... Wenn was passiert steh ich dumm da und ehrlich ich hab bei den momentanen Preisen keine Lust auf Experimente... 
Ich dachte damals meine R9 290 für irgendwas um die 320€ wäre pervers teuer gewesen.  
Und irgendwie find ich die Vega im Referenzdesign echt Sexy 
Da biegt sich nichts durch, das Design ist richtig cool und sie befördert die Wärme gezielt nach aussen


----------



## hugo-03 (25. Mai 2018)

hat jemand auch probleme mit windows neuen patch und 2000er CPU / AMD ? ich habe mein system grade erst neu gemacht und alles updates, dennoch schmiert die Kiste gerne ab, so ca 2-3 mal am Tag, Mal bei Video gucken mal  beim Spielen, immer ein andere crit error? Treiber ist akutell und beta bios ist drauf.


----------



## Rallyesport (25. Mai 2018)

Ich hab nur bemerkt das auch mein Graka Treiber immer wieder zurück setzt, Werte die Wochenlang funktioniert Haben sind auf ein mal nicht mehr stabil.


----------



## hugo-03 (25. Mai 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ich hab nur bemerkt das auch mein Graka Treiber immer wieder zurück setzt, Werte die Wochenlang funktioniert Haben sind auf ein mal nicht mehr stabil.



dachte daran auch schon, das AMD Treiber buggy ist, denn solche Probleme hat ich zu letzt am Anfang von Vega.

btw: vega UV FTW ^^ Grafikkarten-Tuning: Mehrleistung ohne Ubertakten - gewusst wie


----------



## Gurdi (25. Mai 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> hat jemand auch probleme mit windows neuen patch und 2000er CPU / AMD ? ich habe mein system grade erst neu gemacht und alles updates, dennoch schmiert die Kiste gerne ab, so ca 2-3 mal am Tag, Mal bei Video gucken mal  beim Spielen, immer ein andere crit error? Treiber ist akutell und beta bios ist drauf.



Ich hab auch nur Mucken seit dem Update, gelegentlich hängt sich das System auf bei Frost Punk. Ich kann nicht identifizieren woran es liegt.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (25. Mai 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Leider bewegen sich die Preise der Vega 64 nicht mehr. Die kriecht weiterhin bei 700€ herum.



Preise sind heute gedroppt - soll ich jetzt bestellen oder geht da noch was? was denkt ihr?

LG

EDIT: Kann jemand bestätigen, dass die 56er Strix das selbe PCB wie die 64er hat?


----------



## Rallyesport (25. Mai 2018)

Also die Preise sehen gut aus, ob da noch was geht oder wieder hoch geht? Keine Ahnung, ich würde sagen da geht noch was... 
Aber so ne Red Devil 56 für 519€ macht doch ne gute Figur.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (25. Mai 2018)

Gerade so über meiner schmerzgrenze wobei die angst groß ist, dass sie morgen wieder oben sind die  guten preise^^


----------



## Rallyesport (25. Mai 2018)

Oder weiter unten, wie gesagt ich kann dir da nichts sagen, da ich meine Kristallkugel nicht da hab, aber wie gesagt, ich glaube wenn ich eine wollte und noch keine hätte würde ich jetzt zuschlagen und einfach morgen nicht mehr nach den Preisen schauen


----------



## Gurdi (25. Mai 2018)

Tendenz aktuell fallend würde ich sagen.
Da kommen jetzt demnächst bessere Preise würde ich behaupten.


----------



## tobse2056 (25. Mai 2018)

Ich hab zugeschlagen bei ner ASUS 64er ...  mit dem Asus Fusion 300 Headset als beigabe.. wenn ich das Verkaufe vielleicht hab ich nen guten Deal gemacht.

Hab beim letzten Mal schon gezögert  und dann gingen die Preise wieder hoch, das wollte ich jetzt nicht nochmal machen.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (25. Mai 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Ich hab zugeschlagen bei ner ASUS 64er ...  mit dem Asus Fusion 300 Headset als beigabe.. wenn ich das Verkaufe vielleicht hab ich nen guten Deal gemacht.
> 
> Hab beim letzten Mal schon gezögert  und dann gingen die Preise wieder hoch, das wollte ich jetzt nicht nochmal machen.



Beigabe?


----------



## tobse2056 (25. Mai 2018)

8GB Asus Radeon RX Vega 64 ROG Strix OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de

Gibt das Asus Fusion 300 Headset Gratis dazu, Aktion bis zum 27.05


----------



## Rallyesport (25. Mai 2018)

Auch wenn man nach der ganzen Arez ROG Kacke, Asus nicht unterstützen sollte, aber das hört sich nach nem guten Deal an, weiß jetzt nicht was das Headset kostet, aber die KArte kostet dann kaum mehr als meine Referenz gekostet hat, ne gute Sache.


----------



## tobse2056 (25. Mai 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Auch wenn man nach der ganzen Arez ROG Kacke, Asus nicht unterstützen sollte, aber das hört sich nach nem guten Deal an, weiß jetzt nicht was das Headset kostet, aber die KArte kostet dann kaum mehr als meine Referenz gekostet hat, ne gute Sache.



Da geb ich dir Recht, Leider geht eine 3 Slot Karte nicht gut ins Gehäuse  rein  bei mir und dann ist Auswahl schon recht gering.

Das Headset liegt neu bei so 110 Euro, eigentlich könnte ich neues Headset gebrauchen.. aber ich komm mit geschlossener Bauweise nicht klar.
Wenn ich mich nicht selbst höre beim Reden hör ich mich an als hätte ich ne übelste Erkältung, daher werde ich es wohl verkaufen. Denke  70-80 Euro sollten drin sein bei Ebay als Originalverpackt aber ohne Rechnung.

Außerdem läuft die AMD Far Cry 5 Aktion auch noch.


----------



## hugo-03 (25. Mai 2018)

ich hatte heute diese Fehlermeldung bei Absturz, irgendein Treiber Problem oder so ? 
system service exception windows 10 ntfs


----------



## TheEpicHorst (26. Mai 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> 8GB Asus Radeon RX Vega 64 ROG Strix OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de
> 
> Gibt das Asus Fusion 300 Headset Gratis dazu, Aktion bis zum 27.05



Danke dir ... soeben die 64er Strix bestellt + Strix headset

Wenn ich das Headset + Gamekey noch verkaufe komme ich wohl bei ±550€ raus - brauch man sich nicht aufregen

LG


----------



## Gurdi (26. Mai 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> ich hatte heute diese Fehlermeldung bei Absturz, irgendein Treiber Problem oder so ?
> system service exception windows 10 ntfs



Noch nie gesehen den Fehler.


----------



## hugo-03 (26. Mai 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Noch nie gesehen den Fehler.



scheint an windowsupdate zu liegen


----------



## Gurdi (26. Mai 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> scheint an windowsupdate zu liegen



Das dämliche Update hat mir am HTPC auch einiges zerschossen, trotz reroll.


----------



## eXodus1989 (26. Mai 2018)

Hey, kurze Frage:

Habe eine Vega 64 im Referenzdesign. Diese hat an der Seite ja die LED-Tacho-Anzeige, welche die Auslastung anzeigt.
Mir ist heute zum ersten Mal aufgefallen, dass die erste LED gelb leuchtete, als ich den PC in den Sleep-Modus gesetzt hab.
Hat jemand eine Ahnung, was das bedeutet? Finde dazu nix. Das Licht wurde wieder rot, als ich den PC aufgeweckt habe.
Ich kann das Phänomen allerdings nicht reproduzieren.


----------



## Rallyesport (26. Mai 2018)

Ist das eine Kacke, seit ein paar Tagen muss ich jeden TAg meine Einstellungen neu eingeben im Wattman... 
Liegt das am Windows Update oder am Treiber? 
Das geht mir so dermaßen auf den Sack, was am meissten nervt ist das die Karte auf Standardwerten über kurz oder lang überhitzt und dann runtertaktet...


----------



## panthex (26. Mai 2018)

Speicherst Du nicht im Profil?


----------



## Rallyesport (26. Mai 2018)

Ich gehe auf übernehmen, wo kann ich das Profil noch extra speichern? 
Das ging mal ne Zeit lang, habe aber schon seit vier fünf Treiberupdates kein solches Speichericon mhr gesehen. Das würde mir ungemein helfen nicht immer und immer wieder alles hädisch neu ein zu tragen


----------



## ATIR290 (26. Mai 2018)

beim Reiter Mehr, daneben: Profil Laden - Profil speichern!

Benutze ich immer und funkt super
Danach Zurücksetzen !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mango2Go (26. Mai 2018)

Powercolor Radeon RX Vega64 Red Devil 8GB HBM2 ab €*609,00 bei idealo: Powercolor  Radeon RX Vega64 Red Devil 8GB HBM2 ab 609,00 € | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de

56 für 520


----------



## hugo-03 (26. Mai 2018)

Mango2Go schrieb:


> Powercolor Radeon RX Vega64 Red Devil 8GB HBM2 ab €*609,00 bei idealo: Powercolor  Radeon RX Vega64 Red Devil 8GB HBM2 ab 609,00 € | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de
> 
> 56 für 520



Für 609€ ist doch guter Preis


----------



## Mango2Go (26. Mai 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> Für 609€ ist doch guter Preis



Deshalb posts ich ja


----------



## Rallyesport (26. Mai 2018)

Ja so hat das bei mir auch mal ausgesehen, aber mittlerweile schaut der Wattman so aus. kp wieso...


----------



## Gurdi (26. Mai 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ja so hat das bei mir auch mal ausgesehen, aber mittlerweile schaut der Wattman so aus. kp wieso...



Komplett runter damit. Da stimmt was nicht bei dir.


----------



## Rallyesport (26. Mai 2018)

Oki nehm ich morgen in Angriff


----------



## Zerosix-06 (26. Mai 2018)

Rally so wie bei dir sah gestern bei mir der Default win10 Downloadtreiber aus. Habe mein System nach ryzen 2600x + 970  EVO Update neu eingerichtet. Ich habe dann den neuesten von AMD einfach drüber installiert dann war wieder alles gut auch Profil laden usw.

Wenn Treiber Neuinstallation nicht hilft ggf Mal mit ddu versuchen


----------



## bthight (26. Mai 2018)

Gibt es für Vega GPUs eine Art Kennfeld in den man sich die Rechenleistung in Abhängigkeit der TDP ansehen kann?

Meine Frage ist halt, wenn man die GPU tiefer taktet und die Spannung absenkt, ob man dann auf selbe Effizienz wie NVIDIA kommt?


----------



## drstoecker (26. Mai 2018)

Hier noch was interessantes gefunden, hatte den garnicht auf dem Schirm!

Two New 35W Raven Ridge Parts: AMD Athlon 200GE and Athlon Pro 200GE


----------



## moonshot (26. Mai 2018)

Die selbe nicht. Ich bin mit 920 mV relativ nah an Verbrauch und Leistung einer 1070ti, aber immer noch etwas schlechter.  Zum einen ist da die Frage wie du das Vergleichst, da eine 1070 zwar effizienter als eine Vega 56 ist, aber die Vega 56 auch effizienter als  die 1070, je nach Ausgangspunkt. 1070 im Sweetspot gegen Stock Vega vs UV Vega gegen OC 1070. 
Zum anderen bringt Chill sicher auch einiges, ist aber halt fast unmöglich sauber zu messen.

Eure Probleme mit dem Update kann ich gar nicht nicht nachvollziehen, bei mir läuft alles. Hab nachm Update nur 2 Tage suchen müssen um meinem Windows zu erklären, dass ich 144Hz will.


----------



## Rallyesport (27. Mai 2018)

So habs neu installiert und siehe da alles wieder so wie es sein soll, das war schon recht seltsam das mein Treibermenü auf ein mal so beschnitten war^^

Jetzt habe ich aber scheinbar ein Problem mit der Hardwarebeschleunigung, wenn ich ein Youtube Video schaue bleibt irgendwann das Bild hängen, ein Thread vom CPU geht auf 100% und der Ton läuft weiter.


----------



## Rhisdur (27. Mai 2018)

Ich find die Radeon Treiber so gelungen. Nachdem man anfangs 2 mal überlegen musste ob man den aktuellsten Treiber installiert... haben sie echt was gutes und ansprechendes draus gemacht. 

Momentan hab ich noch ne RX 480 aber ich Bau mir demnächst ein neues System mit ner Vega /vmtl. Ryzen Kombi. 

609 Euro ist ein guter Preis aber ich warte noch etwas. Vermutlich wird ja  der Preis nochmal fallen. 

Und ich will ja sehen was es auf der Computex alles neues gibt ��


----------



## gaussmath (27. Mai 2018)

Mango2Go schrieb:


> Powercolor Radeon RX Vega64 Red Devil 8GB HBM2 ab €*609,00 bei idealo: Powercolor  Radeon RX Vega64 Red Devil 8GB HBM2 ab 609,00 € | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de
> 
> 56 für 520



Hab' ich auch gerade entdeckt. Der Preis ist mal eben um 100 Euro gefallen. Die Frage ist, wie tief wird das noch gehen? Dank teurem HBM2 wohl nicht mehr sooo dramatisch?!


----------



## Gurdi (27. Mai 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Hab' ich auch gerade entdeckt. Der Preis ist mal eben um 100 Euro gefallen. Die Frage ist, wie tief wird das noch gehen? Dank teurem HBM2 wohl nicht mehr sooo dramatisch?!



Ich denke die 56er wirds jetzt sporadisch im Angebot geben für rund 450 Euro, und die 64er für 550 Euro.
Allein an den Aktionsprodukten sieht man schon dass man die fallenden Preise etwas auffangen möchte. Trotzdem traurig, es hat fast ein Jahr gedauert bis Vega auf ein normales Maß wieder gesunken ist dank Minern.

Ich halte die hohen Herstellungskosten auch für nicht so dramatisch wie dass einige sehen, die Karten lassen sich auch problemlos noch für rund 350-400Euro gewinnbringend veräußern.


----------



## gaussmath (27. Mai 2018)

So ab unter 550 Euro für die 64 könnte ich echt schwach werden...


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (27. Mai 2018)

500 wären mir lieber^^


----------



## Gurdi (27. Mai 2018)

Zeitdieb13 schrieb:


> 500 wären mir lieber^^



Denkbar, wenn die Verfügbarkeit gewährleistet wird.


----------



## Cleriker (27. Mai 2018)

Dann werde vielleicht sogar ich noch schwach. Eigentlich wollte ich diese Generation ja aussetzen. Ich bin ja bereits anfangs bei einem 1080 Angebot schwach geworden, aber dieses Montagsmodell wollte ja nicht wie ich und dann war sie nach sechs Wochen wieder weg. Naja und da ich eh so wenig Zeit zum zocken habe/mir nehme, wollte ich eigentlich erst in der nächsten Generation wieder zuschlagen.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (27. Mai 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Denkbar, wenn die Verfügbarkeit gewährleistet wird.



Das ding ist einfach, irgendwann hat man keinen bock mehr zu warten und deshalb hab ich zB auch jetzt bei der Strix 64 samt headset + FC5 zugeschlagen. Im schlimmsten fall steigen die preise dank HBM-knappheit wieder, man weiß es nicht. Whatever, jetzt bekomme ich ENDLICH meine Vega und hoffe, dass das teil für mich wieder die nächsten ~3 jahre reicht (3440*1440p @ 60Hz)

LG


----------



## drstoecker (27. Mai 2018)

Hatte kurz überlegt zuzuschlagen aber ich warte mal ab hab ja noch die vega64 Referenz.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Mai 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Dann werde vielleicht sogar ich noch schwach. Eigentlich wollte ich diese Generation ja aussetzen. Ich bin ja bereits anfangs bei einem 1080 Angebot schwach geworden, aber dieses Montagsmodell wollte ja nicht wie ich und dann war sie nach sechs Wochen wieder weg. Naja und da ich eh so wenig Zeit zum zocken habe/mir nehme, wollte ich eigentlich erst in der nächsten Generation wieder zuschlagen.



Also tendenziell rate ich klar eher zur 56er wenn ein passendes Modell verfügbar ist.
Passend heißt für mich, mit Samsung HBM. Dann einfach Flashen, das weniger an Leistungsaufnahme der 56er bedingt durch die beschnittenen Shader einfach in mehr Takt investieren und fertig. HBM kräftig übertakten und ab gehts 

Paradoxerweise ist die 56er dann sogar oft schneller als eine 64er.


----------



## ATIR290 (27. Mai 2018)

Nun, vor Allem die RX64 wird Treiber für Treiber besser ausgelastet und daher auch heißer und ich als Referenz Besitzer gar mit Untervolting lauter
Meine läuft zudem nur mit 875 Mhz HB zwecks der Hitzeentwicklung, nun mit Neuem Case Thermaltake View 27 hoffe ich auf Besserung!
Muss den Lüfter auf 2550 stellen um die 82/83 Grad halten zu können...

Dafür taktet Karte auch auf 1500+ Mhz


----------



## moonshot (27. Mai 2018)

Wo habt ihr das mit dem HBM eigentlich alle her? Der Verbraucht max. 20 Watt und produziert also auch nur etwa 10% der Hitze der Karte. Den runter drehen bringt vllt. 2 Watt, also gar Nichts.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Mai 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Wo habt ihr das mit dem HBM eigentlich alle her? Der Verbraucht max. 20 Watt und produziert also auch nur etwa 10% der Hitze der Karte. Den runter drehen bringt vllt. 2 Watt, also gar Nichts.



Der HBM ist schon recht kritisch von der Hitze auf hohen Taktraten und wird bei hoher Temperatur auch gerne instabil.
@ATIR:Ich hab bisher nur bei Wolfenstein und Civ 6 einen wirklichen Vorteil durch die Shader gesehen.


----------



## moonshot (27. Mai 2018)

Instabil ja schon, aber wenn die Temperaturen nicht passen bringt nur mehr Luft oder weniger Takt was. Der Tausch gegen Speichertakt lohnt halt nicht, weil die Karte meistens Speicherlimitiert ist. 5 mV beim Kerntakt kosten nur einen Bruchteil Leistung im Vergleich zu 120 MHz Speicher.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Mai 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Instabil ja schon, aber wenn die Temperaturen nicht passen bringt nur mehr Luft oder weniger Takt was. Der Tausch gegen Speichertakt lohnt halt nicht, weil die Karte meistens Speicherlimitiert ist. 5 mV beim Kerntakt kosten nur einen Bruchteil Leistung im Vergleich zu 120 MHz Speicher.



Das stimmt. Hoher Memtakt bringt schon viel und ist eigentlich immer vorzuziehen.


----------



## Rallyesport (27. Mai 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun, vor Allem die RX64 wird Treiber für Treiber besser ausgelastet und daher auch heißer und ich als Referenz Besitzer gar mit Untervolting lauter
> Meine läuft zudem nur mit 875 Mhz HB zwecks der Hitzeentwicklung, nun mit Neuem Case Thermaltake View 27 hoffe ich auf Besserung!
> Muss den Lüfter auf 2550 stellen um die 82/83 Grad halten zu können...
> 
> Dafür taktet Karte auch auf 1500+ Mhz



Gib mir mal da nen Screenshot von deinen Werten, ich hab heute wieder extrem rumprobiert aber um die Karte kühl zu halten und meine Ohren nicht zu strapazieren muss ich sie so beschneiden das sie nur noch um die 1440Mhz taktet in UHD... in höheren Auflösungen taktet sie gar noch niedriger. 
Meine läuft mit 2500 umdrehungen.

Mal noch was anderes, wenn ich die Spannung über Gebühr absenke, taktet die KArte dann einfach nicht mehr höher oder stürzt mir dann der PC/Treiber ab? Das habe ich noch nicht probiert.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Mai 2018)

Gib doch mal deine aktuellen Werte und welche Temp du damit bekommst.

Deine Frage mit der Spannung verstehe ich nicht ganz, was heißt die Karte taktet nicht mehr höher?


----------



## moonshot (27. Mai 2018)

Wenn du ein bisschen runter gehst, taktet AVFS die Karte runter, gehts du zu weit runter schmiert sie ab.

Spielt jemand Dauntless von euch? Meine Karte dreht in den Cutscenes immer total auf. Und mehr als 60 FPS in WQH sind auch nicht drin.


----------



## Rallyesport (27. Mai 2018)

Moment Gurdi dir wird geholfen


----------



## hugo-03 (27. Mai 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Moment Gurdi dir wird geholfen



Ich denke dein p6 und p7 sind zu nah zusammen


----------



## Rallyesport (27. Mai 2018)

das heißt P7 erhöhen oder P6 weiter runter?


----------



## Gurdi (27. Mai 2018)

Memspannung auf 1000, das ergibt dann 950mv Core.
Lüfter auf 2600, Tempziel etwas anheben, das verhindert zu aggressives boosten im kalten Zustand wodurch die Karte nur unnötig abstürzt obwohl die Settings eigentlich stabil wären. Ich hab da immer so circa 80 Grad.

Probiers mal damit.
P6& P7 reicht eigentlich 30Mhz Abstand, du benutzt doch eh nur P7 oder?


----------



## ATIR290 (27. Mai 2018)

Nun, meine Werte sind ebenfalls in 4K

Hier meine Settings:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hiermit taktet Karte auf 1495 bis 1505 Mhz und bleibt dort auch.
Nur muss Lüfter auf 2550 Umdrehungen hochgefahren werden, da ansonsten Takt auf 1150 bis 1200 Mhz drosselt.


----------



## Rallyesport (27. Mai 2018)

Also ich passe eig immer P6 und P7 an, soll ich P6 immer so lassen und nur mit P7 arbeiten? 
Ich stelle das Temperaturziel wieder auf 80° so hab ich das normal immer stehen. 
Und ich erhöhe wieder die "Memspannung" auf 1000


----------



## Gurdi (27. Mai 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Also ich passe eig immer P6 und P7 an, soll ich P6 immer so lassen und nur mit P7 arbeiten?
> Ich stelle das Temperaturziel wieder auf 80° so hab ich das normal immer stehen.
> Und ich erhöhe wieder die "Memspannung" auf 1000



Geht deine Karte denn in den P-State 6?
Bei so niedrigen Spannungswerten lohnt sich P6 eigentlich nicht, mit guter Kühlung kann man seinen UV Wert auf P6 legen und dann P7 mit höherem Boost und Spannung konfigurieren, dann muss dass PL aber passend gesetzt werden sonst rastet der Abitrator aus.


----------



## Rallyesport (27. Mai 2018)

Woran erkenne ich das denn? 
Ich verstehe eh nicht warum man dort irgendwelche Taktraten einstellen kann die aber immer um ca 70-80MHz verfehlt werden  
Ich hab das bisher immer als gegeben hingenommen Gurdi. 
Hab jetzt gerade den 3D Mark Belastungstest durchlaufen lassen, Karte läuft mit deinen Werten, allerdings Lüfter immer noch auf 2500Umdrehungen auf 83° Max bei 27° Raumtemperatur, damit kann ich leben.
Achso der Maximaltakt der erreicht wird liegt bei rund 1445Mhz


----------



## Gurdi (28. Mai 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Woran erkenne ich das denn?
> Ich verstehe eh nicht warum man dort irgendwelche Taktraten einstellen kann die aber immer um ca 70-80MHz verfehlt werden
> Ich hab das bisher immer als gegeben hingenommen Gurdi.
> Hab jetzt gerade den 3D Mark belastungstest durchlaufen lassen, KArte läuft mit deinen Werten allerdings Lüfter immer noch auf 2500Umdrehungen auf 83° Max bei 27° Raumtemperatur, damit kann ich leben.



Du hast offenbar einen unmoldet Chip, da kannst du fast nichts dran ändern. Beim festsetzen der Spannung kommst du kaum drum herum die Drehzahl etwas anzuheben. Die Karte profitiert auch so gut wie nicht von irgendwelchen Optimierungen im Gehäuse, lediglich ein Lufttunnel aus dem Boden oder ein Frischluftlüfter im Boden direkt unter der Karte macht etwas aus.

Ansonsten halb Paste tauschen, bringt aber auch nur rund 3 Grad.

Das mit dem Takt ist eigentlich gar nicht so unsinnig wie man erst meint.
Du kannst ja auf den selben Coretakt den du dort angibts eine höhere Spannung anlegen, dann steigt auch der Takt. Das ergibt sich aus Memspannung, Corespannung und Coretakt. Deswegen hat ATIR auch seine Memspannung so niedrig.
Man kann den eingegebene Takt durchaus erreichen, wenn 1. Die Temp stimmt 2. Die Spannung hoch genug ist und 3. Der Memspannungswert zu den anderen Werten passt. Das aber dann meist auch nicht in UHD da Auslastung zu stark und das Tempziel spielt auch noch mit rein, als wäre es nicht schon genug

P6 erkennst du daran dass deine Karte deutlich Taktschwankungen hat und die Spannung wechselt trotz manueller Einstellung, das klappt aber so nicht mit deinen Konfigs da du 25%+ auf dem PL hast.


----------



## Rallyesport (28. Mai 2018)

Okay also kurz gesagt, jetzt wo die Temps okay sind was soll ich noch ändern? 
Kann ich mit meiner jetzt gewählten Spannung noch Takt raus holen, oder soll ich es so lassen wie es jetzt ist? 
Im Prinzip reicht das ja so wie es ist, aber man nimmt halt gerne mit was man bekommen kann  
Bin jetzt bei 1557Mhz in P7 bei 950mV


----------



## Gurdi (28. Mai 2018)

Da musst du schauen, meine 64er Referenz hat 1572 gepackt, mit Morpheus 1577, boostet aber auch höher durch die Temp.
Jeder Karte hat eigentlich eine Taktobergrenze an der diese quasi zuverlässig aussteigt. Bei mir sinds bei 950mv 1523Mhz, die darf ich bei voller Auslastung der Karte in UHD nicht übersteigen. Volle Auslastung heißt circa 210Watt ASIC bei 950mv in UHD.
Der Firestrike Ultra ist ein guter Bench für den Takt.


----------



## Rallyesport (28. Mai 2018)

Achso da kommt mir noch die Frage wäre es sinnvoller das PL zu verringern?


----------



## Gurdi (28. Mai 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Achso da kommt mir noch die Frage wäre es sinnvoller das PL zu verringern?



Nur wenn dein Netzteil limitiert macht es Sinn dieses zu senken, ansonsten müsstest du einen stabilen P6 Wert anwenden der ein runtertaken ermöglicht und gleichzeitig genug Spielraum zwischen P7 in der Spannung und damit in der Leistunhsaufnahme lässt. Da du aber bereits auf 950mv an der Untergrenze einer 64er agierst wird das schwierig. Wenn dich hauptsächlich die Lautstärke stört, könntest du probieren auf 925mv eine stabilen Takt zu setzen bei rund 1,4Ghz und dann mit 965-980mv einen "Boosttakt" auf P7 zu legen. Wenn du dann das PL auf einen darauf taxierten Wert stellst(0-10% etwa) dann wechselt die Karte auch vernünftig zwischen P6 und P7 und du hast eine hartes PL eingezogen an dem deine Karte runter taktet. Unter UHD ist das nur meist nicht wirklich sinnvoll, bei FHD hat man mehr Spielraum mit dem Takt vor allem in höheren Taktregionen, da macht das mehr Sinn aber du kannst ja mal mit experimentieren.

Verwende mal P6 : 1527/925 P7 1582/975, Memspannung 975
Das könnte klappen ist aber auch schon recht nah beinander, auch muss man bedenken dass die Leistungsaufnahme damit weniger im Spiel wechselt sonden eher zwischen Spielen, heist ein Spiel mit hoher Auslastung würde zuviel Leistung aufnehmen für P7, also bist du quasi dauerhaft oder überwiegend in P6, bei einem Spiel mit weniger Auslastung würdest du jedoch von mehr Takt profitieren da die Karte da dann eher im P7 verweilt.

Du kannst auch probieren wie du mit den Autoeinstellungen klar kommst,die takten feiner. Also keinen manuellen Wert eintragen beim Core, sondern über die Skala ziehen den Takt.
1% wären etwa 16Mhz ausgehend von 1632, wenn du also etwa um 4-5 %reduzierst und das ganze mit manuellen Spannungen versiehst könnte die Karte flexibler arbeiten. Wäre mal ein Versuch wert.


----------



## Rallyesport (28. Mai 2018)

Oha Gurdi, jetzt hat der Onkel Heute Mittag Arbeit vor sich
Danke für die ausführliche Antwort


----------



## Gurdi (28. Mai 2018)

Die Preise fallen weiter. Die ersten 56er kommen unter die 500er Marke, eine 64er Red Devil gibts für rund 600.


----------



## panthex (28. Mai 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Preise fallen weiter. Die ersten 56er kommen unter die 500er Marke, eine 64er Red Devil gibts für rund 600.



Sicher kein Zufall


----------



## EyRaptor (28. Mai 2018)

panthex schrieb:


> Sicher kein Zufall



Allerdings finde ich bei Ebay z.B. noch keine günstigen Vega Frontiers, wie es nach dem ersten großen Preissturz von ETH teilweise der Fall war.


----------



## Rallyesport (28. Mai 2018)

Das kommt vll noch, vll spekuliert man aber auch noch in den Kreisen auf wieder anziehende Kurse.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Mai 2018)

Der Gebrauchtmarkt ist sowieso ziemlich leer.
Mal was anderes, was spielt Ihr aktuell so. Hab Langeweile und Frost Punk hab ich durch.


----------



## EyRaptor (28. Mai 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Der Gebrauchtmarkt ist sowieso ziemlich leer.
> Mal was anderes, was spielt Ihr aktuell so. Hab Langeweile und Frost Punk hab ich durch.



Aktuell gerade Darksouls 3, Stronghold Crusader und Planetside2.
Wie hat dir Frostpunkt so gefallen?


----------



## Gurdi (28. Mai 2018)

Frost Punk war wirklich super.
Tolle Atmosphäre und auf schwer auch wirklich anspruchsvoll, vor allem das letzte Szenario die Flüchtlinge ist dann ziemlich knackig. Leider hab ich alles auf schwer durch und keinen wirklich Anreiz mehr nochmal die Szenarien zu spielen.

Ich überlege gerade an Subnautica, das sieht auch ganz nett aus.


----------



## EyRaptor (28. Mai 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich überlege gerade an Subnautica, das sieht auch ganz nett aus.



Das kann ich dir auch nur wärmstens empfehlen. Das ist (zumindest für mich) auch ein ideales Spiel für den Sommer, in das man auch immerwieder reinsehen kann.


----------



## drstoecker (28. Mai 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Allerdings finde ich bei Ebay z.B. noch keine günstigen Vega Frontiers, wie es nach dem ersten großen Preissturz von ETH teilweise der Fall war.



Ja das waren rund 690€, hab das noch auf dem Schirm!


----------



## Rallyesport (28. Mai 2018)

Ja das ist nen gutes Thema  
Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen? 
Also The Witcher III habe ich mir angeschaut und wieder ein mal gemerkt das sowas nix für mich ist. 
Subnautica um was geht es da?
Vll auch nen cooles Spiel was man im Co-Op mal spielen kann, Borderlands war da ziemlich cool irgendwie.

Noch was anderes seit ich meinen Treiber geupdatet hatte hab ich aussetzer bei Youtube Videos, Bild friert ein Ton läuft weiter. 
Wenn ich die Hardwarebeschleunigung im Firefox deaktiviere hab ich keine Probleme woran kann das liegen?


----------



## drstoecker (28. Mai 2018)

Halte nachwievor nix vom Firefox, wird an dem liegen. Ich nutze seit Jahren ausschließlich chrome, wenn da mal was nicht geht kommt der ie ins Spiel.


----------



## Averdan (28. Mai 2018)

Hi Leute,

Würde mir langsam gerne eine Vega 64 zulegen (vor allem weil jetzt endlich die Preise wieder realistisch werden). Allerdings habe ich eine Wakü in meinem PC und finde weder für die Red Devil, die Gigabyte Gamer noch die Saphire Custom VEGAs keine Wasserkühlungs Blocks.... EKWB hat ja welche für die Asus Strixx.... weiß jemand wo man eine für die anderen VEGAs  finden kann? 

Danke schon mal für eure Input


----------



## Gurdi (28. Mai 2018)

Averdan schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Würde mir langsam gerne eine Vega 64 zulegen (vor allem weil jetzt endlich die Preise wieder realistisch werden). Allerdings habe ich eine Wakü in meinem PC und finde weder für die Red Devil, die Gigabyte Gamer noch die Saphire Custom VEGAs keine Wasserkühlungs Blocks.... EKWB hat ja welche für die Asus Strixx.... weiß jemand wo man eine für die anderen VEGAs  finden kann?
> 
> Danke schon mal für eure Input



Schau mal hier, evtl kommt das für dich in frage.
SAPPHIRE Radeon RX Vega56 8G HBM2 / mit EK Waterblocks (BIOS-Update auf Vega64)   | eBay

Sparst dir den Kühler, von nem Miner ist die Karte aber mit WaKü drauf ist eigentlich unproblematisch. Ne 56er mit guter Kühlung rockt.
Kommt halb drauf an für was die Karte weg geht.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Mai 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ja das ist nen gutes Thema
> Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
> Also The Witcher III habe ich mir angeschaut und wieder ein mal gemerkt das sowas nix für mich ist.
> Subnautica um was geht es da?
> ...



Hast du den 64Bit Fox?
Von Chrome der Krake halte ich ja gar nichts muss ich sagen, mein alternativ Browser ist Opera.


----------



## Rallyesport (28. Mai 2018)

Ja ist der 64Bit Firefox, hab das Problem seit ich Gestern den Treiber geupdatet habe. 
Hab dann heute Morgen gedacht ich setz mein System komplett neu auf, weil da war noch mehr im Argen, ich hatte keinen Chipsatztreiber mehr drauf ect. Ich schieb das einfach mal auf die Montage meines neuen CPU´s.
Aber jetzt mit komplett frischem System immer noch die selben Probleme, was mir auch aufgefallen ist was ich normal nicht habe, beim scrollen im Forum hab ich manchmal extremes Thearing.


----------



## hugo-03 (28. Mai 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ja ist der 64Bit Firefox, hab das Problem seit ich Gestern den Treiber geupdatet habe.
> Hab dann heute Morgen gedacht ich setz mein System komplett neu auf, weil da war noch mehr im Argen, ich hatte keinen Chipsatztreiber mehr drauf ect. Ich schieb das einfach mal auf die Montage meines neuen CPU´s.
> Aber jetzt mit komplett frischem System immer noch die selben Probleme, was mir auch aufgefallen ist was ich normal nicht habe, beim scrollen im Forum hab ich manchmal extremes Thearing.



ich habe firefox als 2. Browser drauf und bisher keine probleme, ich hatte aber ähnliches mit chrome, hast du firefox und windows aktuell ? Ich habe ja noch etwas meine CPU eingestellt / optimiert und noch ein update gezogen von Windows, bisher würde ich allgemein sagen läuft es besser, aber nicht fehlerfrei, ich hatte vorhin Windows startet Desktop Anmeldung kommt und dann Crit Error.


----------



## Rallyesport (28. Mai 2018)

Ich hab es ja erst vor ein paar Stunden neu installiert. 
Ich hab auch grad mit der Windmill Demo festgestellt das mein FreeSync wieder nicht funktioniert. 
Das habe ich auch ab und an das Problem, bisher konnte ich es nur durch ein komplettes Neuaufsetzen des Systems reparieren. Nur diesmal ist mein System ja neu.
Es macht auch keinen Unterschied ob ich von meinen werten auf Silent oder Balance wechsel im Treiber. 
Irgendetwas funktioniert hier nicht und ich würde gerne wissen was. 
beim scrollen ist es jetzt mittlerweile so schlimm da bekommst du Augenkrebs.

In der Windmill Demo springen die FPS wie verrückt hin und her als würde die Graka es nicht hin bekommen die Frames stabil zu halten. Wie gesagt das ist für mich ein altbekanntes Problem. 
Nur der Zustand ist so wie er jetzt ist nicht tragbar, ich will aber nicht wieder den halben Tag da sitzen und wieder alles neu aufsetzen.

Hier gerade auch ne seltsame Fehlermeldung bekommen, konnte leider keinen Screenshot speichern, das ging einfach nicht. Deshalb Handy Bild...


----------



## moonshot (28. Mai 2018)

Am Monitor an? Am Treiber und auch die passende Frequenz in Windows eingestellt?


----------



## hugo-03 (28. Mai 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Am Monitor an? Am Treiber und auch die passende Frequenz in Windows eingestellt?


wollte ich auch grade schreiben


----------



## Rallyesport (28. Mai 2018)

Moment ich guck mal schnell 
Also der Monitor läuft in der Tat nur mit 60, sollte aber mit 70Hz laufen, nur wo stelle ich das um? Wurde da was geändert?

Okay gefunden... ich probiere direkt mal wieder...

Also die Windmill Demo hat immer noch Tearing des Todes, die moving average FPS liegen aber auch nur zwischen 39 und 34,99 was soll das? Da stimmt doch was nicht.

Nochmal einen Nachtrag, wenn ich V-Sync eingeschaltet habe hält die Karte irgendetwas um die 60FPS sobald ich nur noch Free Sync ein habe bricht die Framerate zusammen und die Demo läuft genau auf 34,99FPS

Und noch ein Nachtrag, zwei Threats meines Prozessors laufen nahezu am Limit einer bei 99-100% der 2. bei 85-90% Auslastung. Eventuell liegt da auch ein problem vor, warum erzeugt die Windmill Demo so eine extreme Last?


----------



## moonshot (28. Mai 2018)

Chill an? Dürfte FS aber nicht beeinflussen, erklärt aber die Fps


----------



## Rallyesport (28. Mai 2018)

Chill ist nicht an, wie gesagt ich habe noch nicht wirklich was am PC gemacht hab den heute Mittag erst neu aufgesetzt, das einzige was ich gemacht hatte war im Radeon Treiber HBCC eingeschaltet habe, ne FPS Begrenzung gesetzt habe und meine eigenen Werte im Wattman gesetzt.

Hier funktioniert mehr nicht, ich hab mir nachdem ich mal bei Youtube bisschen geschaut habe Subnautica gekauft installiert und das Spiel läuft auch nicht. 
Irgendwas ist gewaltig faul hier am PC es kotzt mich an dann sitz ich Moin schon wieder nen Mittag da um die kacke zum laufen zu bringen.

Mal grad so quer durch die Spielebibliothek geschaut, sonst scheint alles zu laufen, aber ingame nirgends Free Sync am laufen. 

Benchmarks laufen aber sauber durch. Also leistungsmäßig passt alles.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Mai 2018)

Hmm Treiber vom Monitor mal installiert?
Frequenz überprüft, Vsync dauerhaft an(muss an sein für Freesync), Energieoptionen in Windows gecheckt, Kabel vom Monitor mal umgesteckt.


----------



## Zwock7420 (29. Mai 2018)

Averdan schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Würde mir langsam gerne eine Vega 64 zulegen (vor allem weil jetzt endlich die Preise wieder realistisch werden). Allerdings habe ich eine Wakü in meinem PC und finde weder für die Red Devil, die Gigabyte Gamer noch die Saphire Custom VEGAs keine Wasserkühlungs Blocks.... EKWB hat ja welche für die Asus Strixx.... weiß jemand wo man eine für die anderen VEGAs  finden kann?
> 
> Danke schon mal für eure Input



Die MSI AIR-Boost ist auch im Referenzdesign. Für dieses Design gibt es haufenweise Full-Cover - habe selbst den Aqua Computer und den Watercool da gehabt. Der Watercool ist jetzt auf meiner 64er Referenz und macht sich super, kann ich nur empfehlen, den AC hab ich noch nicht getestet.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (29. Mai 2018)

Sollte nicht demnächst ein block für die red devils kommen?


----------



## Mango2Go (29. Mai 2018)

Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Die MSI AIR-Boost ist auch im Referenzdesign. Für dieses Design gibt es haufenweise Full-Cover - habe selbst den Aqua Computer und den Watercool da gehabt. Der Watercool ist jetzt auf meiner 64er Referenz und macht sich super, kann ich nur empfehlen, den AC hab ich noch nicht getestet.



Die ist aber keine 64, sondern eine 56 glaube ich


----------



## MfDoom (29. Mai 2018)

Die windmill Demo ist buggy , ich hätte das beste Bild wenn freesync ausgeschaltet war


----------



## Rallyesport (29. Mai 2018)

So cih meld mich mal wieder frisch ausgeschlafen und voller Energie.
Ich hatte am Monitor schon die ganze Zeit ein HDMI KAbel mit angeschlossen wo ab und an der Raspi dran hängt, das habe ich abgezogen das hat aber auch nicht gebracht. 
Jetzt habe ich noch ne Idee ich kauf mir nen richtig gutes DP Kabel bei Amazon, habe im mom das Amazon Choice Ding dran hängen für 7Mark eppes. 
Aber dennoch setze ich das System wieder neu auf, hier stimmt nämlich mehr nicht, z.B. setzt Wattman bei jedem Neustart bzw wenn der PC länger aus war alle Einstellungen zurück und bei fast jedem Neustart habe ich Sound über den Monitor und nicht mehr über meine Soundkarte, das muss ich auch umstellen. 
Wie gesagt hier ist was faul und ich bin zu faul es zu suchen dann plätte ich es lieber direkt und hab wenn es gut läuft um 12 wieder nen PC mit dem man vernünftig spielen kann...


----------



## hugo-03 (29. Mai 2018)

Mit Sound hab ich auch seit dem Patch Probleme, ich habe deswegen die anderen Quellen deaktiviert.


----------



## Rallyesport (29. Mai 2018)

Windows Patch? Na dann bin ich ja nicht alleine... das werd ich dann auch so machen. 
Das ist so ermüdend du gehst zwei Schritte vor, dann läuft alles super dann kommt nen Patch und es geht wieder drei zurück.


----------



## DeLuXe1992 (29. Mai 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> So cih meld mich mal wieder frisch ausgeschlafen und voller Energie.
> Ich hatte am Monitor schon die ganze Zeit ein HDMI KAbel mit angeschlossen wo ab und an der Raspi dran hängt, das habe ich abgezogen das hat aber auch nicht gebracht.
> Jetzt habe ich noch ne Idee ich kauf mir nen richtig gutes DP Kabel bei Amazon, habe im mom das Amazon Choice Ding dran hängen für 7Mark eppes.
> Aber dennoch setze ich das System wieder neu auf, hier stimmt nämlich mehr nicht, z.B. setzt Wattman bei jedem Neustart bzw wenn der PC länger aus war alle Einstellungen zurück und bei fast jedem Neustart habe ich Sound über den Monitor und nicht mehr über meine Soundkarte, das muss ich auch umstellen.
> Wie gesagt hier ist was faul und ich bin zu faul es zu suchen dann plätte ich es lieber direkt und hab wenn es gut läuft um 12 wieder nen PC mit dem man vernünftig spielen kann...




Das sich der Wattmann bei jeden Start zurücksetzt hatte ich nach einem Update auch. Bei mir lag es am dem Schnellstart von Windows 10 den ich wider deaktiviert hab. Dann hat es sich nicht mehr zurückgesetzt.

Windows 10 Einstellungen -> System -> Netzbetrieb und Energie sparen -> Unter verwandte Einstellungen: Zusätzliche System Einstellungen -> Öffnet sich ein Neues Fenster - > Bei "Auswählen was beim Drücken........: Haken bei Schnellstart aktivieren raus!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rallyesport (29. Mai 2018)

Das Probiere ich mal noch aus.
Ich hab das System drei mal neu aufgesetzt, aber immer noch keine Besserung.
Was habe ich noch geändert, ich habe ja vom 1600x auf den 1800x gewechselt, habe aber mittlerweile das BIOS geupdatet. Also sollte da auch alles so sein wie es soll.
Eben hatte ich was Kurioses, während des öffnens des Firefoxes und switchen zwischen Tabs, hat die Grafikkarte öfter die Lüfter hoch drehen lassen, also genau so als würde der Treiber abstürzen. Aber zu der Zeit war nur der Windows Standardtreiber am laufen, bzw den Treiber den Windows bei der Neuinstallation runterläd. 
Auch habe ich massives ruckeln wenn ich im Wattman bei der Frame Rate Targed Control den Regler hin und her schiebe, also der Regler lässt sich nicht frei bewegen sondern stottert sich von einer ecke zur anderen. 
Hier läuft etwas nicht rund und ich bin langsam mit meinen Ideen am Ende. Normal hatte ne Neuinstallation immer besserung gebracht, nur hier funktioniert von mal zu mal immer weniger.
Achso das booten dauert auch irgendwie länger wie voher. 
Also entweder ist das Windowsupdate daran Schuld, oder halt an meinem PC stimmt was nicht und da denke ich mittlerweile Richtung Hardwaredefekt.


----------



## drstoecker (29. Mai 2018)

Versuch doch mal das Windows 1709!


----------



## Rallyesport (29. Mai 2018)

Wo kann ich denn das noch her beziehen? 
Ich lade mir die ISo immer mit diesem Downloadmanager herunter auf nen USB Stick.
Aber ganz davon abgesehen, ich möchte hier den vega Thread nicht mit meinen Problemen zumüllen, es scheint ja nur bei mir Probleme zu geben.
Deshalb hier gehts lang  
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-nach-neustem-windows-update.html#post9370762


----------



## Zwock7420 (29. Mai 2018)

Mango2Go schrieb:


> Die ist aber keine 64, sondern eine 56 glaube ich



Das ist - zumindest beim Referenz-Design - irrelevant.

Aber ich meine die Air Boost war nicht grad unter den günstigen Vertretern, oder? Für ein Ref-Kühler eigentlich nicht grad ideal...


----------



## tobse2056 (29. Mai 2018)

Hab seit heute meine Vega64 von Asus, aber eine Sache geht mir auf den Sack.

Diese Lüfter Steuerung die immer gleich in den Panik Modus springt sobald die Temperatur etwas ansteigt .. nur um dann zu merken das sie wieder runterregeln kann.

Mir war bekannt das die Vega's das so machen, aber gibt es eine Möglichkeit das auf eine "normale" Steuerung zu ändern?


----------



## panthex (29. Mai 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Mir war bekannt das die Vega's das so machen, aber gibt es eine Möglichkeit das auf eine "normale" Steuerung zu ändern?



MSI Afterburner - benutzerdefinierte Lüfterkurve erstellen.


----------



## Rallyesport (29. Mai 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Hab seit heute meine Vega64 von Asus, aber eine Sache geht mir auf den Sack.
> 
> Diese Lüfter Steuerung die immer gleich in den Panik Modus springt sobald die Temperatur etwas ansteigt .. nur um dann zu merken das sie wieder runterregeln kann.
> 
> Mir war bekannt das die Vega's das so machen, aber gibt es eine Möglichkeit das auf eine "normale" Steuerung zu ändern?



Stell mal deine Zieltemperatur etwas höher im Watman.


----------



## tobse2056 (29. Mai 2018)

panthex schrieb:


> MSI Afterburner - benutzerdefinierte Lüfterkurve erstellen.



Das hab ich als  erstes  probiert  aber es lies  nicht einstellen.
Hatte  dann aber eben gemerkt das meine Afterburner Version von Ende 2016 war  

Jetzt geht es , Danke


----------



## panthex (29. Mai 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Hatte  dann aber eben gemerkt das meine Afterburner Version von Ende 2016 war



Die dürfte die Vega nicht mal erkannt haben


----------



## tobse2056 (29. Mai 2018)

panthex schrieb:


> Die dürfte die Vega nicht mal erkannt haben



Interessanterweise schon, Name war richtig, auch das Power limit lies sich einstellen.
Deswegen bin ich auch nicht gleich darauf gekommen.

Nur schade das ich mit dem Afterburner nicht die PWM Lüfternnschlüsse der Karte ansteuern kann, das geht leider nur mit der Asus Software. Aber die erlaubt nur Mindestens 42% bei dem GPU Lüfter  was knapp 1800 Rpm entspricht     
Warum macht man sowas.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (29. Mai 2018)

Lüfterkurve über afterburner geht nicht? Oder bezieht sich das nur auf die refs?

Meine 64er sollte morgen hier sein - hab eben zur sicherheit ein straight power 11 750w bei meinem offliner angefordert welches spätestens fr abgeholt werden könnte. Sicher ist sicher, werde DO einbauen und testen, sollte es bei prime95+furmark @ standard bios zum shutdown kommen, wird mein DPP 550 abgelöst.

LG und schönen abend


----------



## tobse2056 (29. Mai 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Lüfterkurve über afterburner geht nicht? Oder bezieht sich das nur auf die refs?



Doch geht, ohne Probleme bei meiner Asus 64er , hatte nur ne alte Afterburner Version


----------



## Gurdi (29. Mai 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Lüfterkurve über afterburner geht nicht? Oder bezieht sich das nur auf die refs?
> 
> Meine 64er sollte morgen hier sein - hab eben zur sicherheit ein straight power 11 750w bei meinem offliner angefordert welches spätestens fr abgeholt werden könnte. Sicher ist sicher, werde DO einbauen und testen, sollte es bei prime95+furmark @ standard bios zum shutdown kommen, wird mein DPP 550 abgelöst.
> 
> LG und schönen abend



Das könnte durchaus passieren.


----------



## Rallyesport (29. Mai 2018)

Das wird passieren, wenn ich selbst mein 700W ab und an schon platt bekommen habe mit meiner Vega.


----------



## hugo-03 (29. Mai 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Hab seit heute meine Vega64 von Asus, aber eine Sache geht mir auf den Sack.
> 
> Diese Lüfter Steuerung die immer gleich in den Panik Modus springt sobald die Temperatur etwas ansteigt .. nur um dann zu merken das sie wieder runterregeln kann.
> 
> Mir war bekannt das die Vega's das so machen, aber gibt es eine Möglichkeit das auf eine "normale" Steuerung zu ändern?



gebraucht gekauft ? ich dachte die haben die Lüftersteuerung gepatcht ?


----------



## Gurdi (29. Mai 2018)

Die typische Vegahysterese lässt sich nur manuell korrigieren, das haben alle Karten, aus durchaus gutem Grund.


----------



## tobse2056 (30. Mai 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> gebraucht gekauft ? ich dachte die haben die Lüftersteuerung gepatcht ?


Die Karte kam heute geliefert von Mindfactory
hab inzwischen ein bios update gemacht, jetzt flüstert der Lüfter mit 1500 rpm rum im quiet bios.

Wobei  ich das Bios update aus versehen gemacht habe.
Auf der Asus support Seite bei den Treibern gab es einen Bios Updater, ich dachte mit dem kann ich erstmal schauen welche Version meine Karte hat und ggf updaten.
Nachm runterladen  war eine Vega64.exe in der rar Datei. ... dachte das wird wohl der Installer sein aber ne, das Ding hat mir gleich das Bios geflashed 

Ohne irgendeine Warnung , exe angeklickt und Flash Vorgang ging los. Wenigstens ne Readme hätten die dazu packen können !


----------



## Gurdi (30. Mai 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> hab inzwischen ein bios update gemacht, jetzt flüstert der Lüfter mit 1500 rpm rum im quiet bios.
> 
> Die Karte kam heute geliefert von Mindfactory



Dann war Hugos Typ richtig 
Hab übrigens endlich mal raus gefunden warum ich Probleme in Frost Punk mit der Stabilität hatte.
Meine CPU war schuld, Kühler lag nicht mehr richtig auf und ich hab nach dem Biosupdate die Spannung der CPU erhöhen müssen was den Kollegen in Frost Punk dann gebacken hat


----------



## Rallyesport (30. Mai 2018)

Ich hab unabhängig von den weiteren Problemen Gestern auch noch was festgestellt.
Ich hatte nur 'nem Kumpel Borderlands 2 im CoOp gespielt und auf ein mal hat sich das Spiel beendet. Ich dachte schon der Grafiktreiber wäre abgestürzt, aber der war immer noch aktiv, hat sich Auch nicht zurück gesetzt oder so. Das Spiel ging einfach zu, hast danach aber direkt wieder neu gestartet. Also ich würde jedem ans Herz legen, das neue Windows Update nicht aufzuspielen.


----------



## Nordbadener (30. Mai 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ich hab unabhängig von den weiteren Problemen Gestern auch noch was festgestellt.
> Ich hatte nur 'nem Kumpel Borderlands 2 im CoOp gespielt und auf ein mal hat sich das Spiel beendet. Ich dachte schon der Grafiktreiber wäre abgestürzt, aber der war immer noch aktiv, hat sich Auch nicht zurück gesetzt oder so. Das Spiel ging einfach zu, hast danach aber direkt wieder neu gestartet. Also ich würde jedem ans Herz legen, das neue Windows Update nicht aufzuspielen.



Das hatte ich jetzt auch schon dreimal bei BF1. Seid ich im Wattman unter den globalen Einstellungen Chill deaktiviert habe, tritt der Fehler nicht mehr auf.
Windows 10 und Treiber sind aktuell.


----------



## hugo-03 (30. Mai 2018)

Nordbadener schrieb:


> Das hatte ich jetzt auch schon dreimal bei BF1. Seid ich im Wattman unter den globalen Einstellungen Chill deaktiviert habe, tritt der Fehler nicht mehr auf.
> Windows 10 und Treiber sind aktuell.



Zum Glück hab ich es hier immer aus


----------



## Rallyesport (30. Mai 2018)

Ich hab Chill auch nicht aktiviert weil ich feststellen musste das manche Spiele arg schlecht darauf reagieren.
Zumal ich beiBorderlands kein Chill aktivieren muss, da chillt die Graka von alleine^^


----------



## hugo-03 (30. Mai 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ich hab Chill auch nicht aktiviert weil ich feststellen musste das manche Spiele arg schlecht darauf reagieren.
> Zumal ich beiBorderlands kein Chill aktivieren muss, da chillt die Graka von alleine^^



wenn es geht mache ich eh lock FPS, z.B. World of Warships 60 FPS reicht und die Grafikkarte Ilde


----------



## hugo-03 (30. Mai 2018)

Architektur der Radeon RX Vega untersucht - ComputerBase


----------



## moonshot (30. Mai 2018)

In Paladins hab ich Chill auch aus, weils nie Sinnvoll anspringt, in Dauntless sind 20 FPS in den Ladescreens kein Problem und dann hab ich nur noch 80% Auslastung^^ XD


----------



## Rallyesport (30. Mai 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> wenn es geht mache ich eh lock FPS, z.B. World of Warships 60 FPS reicht und die Grafikkarte Ilde



Ich hab eh immer ein Cap bei 68FPS da mein Monitor nur ne Freesync Range von 70-42FPS hat.


----------



## hugo-03 (30. Mai 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ich hab eh immer ein Cap bei 68FPS da mein Monitor nur ne Freesync Range von 70-42FPS hat.



bei mir ist 144hz, ich gucke halt macht es sinn oder nicht geschweige man kann ja auch teilweise die grafik hochschrauben


----------



## Schaffe89 (30. Mai 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> Architektur der Radeon RX Vega untersucht - ComputerBase



Danke für den Link, das ist ja echt heftig, dass man da nicht ein einziges Prozent rausgeholt hat.
Ich war zwar nie davon überzeugt, dass da noch viel drinnen ist, aber so ein paar Prozent hätte man sich schon vorstellen können.


----------



## moonshot (30. Mai 2018)

Der Artikel ist irgendwie komisch. Neue Treiber werden da nicht gegen alte getestet sondern Vega gegen Fiji bei gleichem Takt.
Da sind irgendwie einige Fragen offen für mich.  Wie die 1050 MHz GPU und 1000MHz Speicher einstellen, steht da nicht, Reg.Hack oder Wattman. letzteres dürfte nicht gehen und selbst mit Registry ist die Karte für 1 GHz ja total Overvoltet dann. Die 10% Vorsprung sind dann im Fazit "gleich schnell"? Das mit RPM ist auch seltsam. Bringt bei Farcry 5 ja nur bei Wasser was, haben die eine normale Szene gebencht oder was am Wasser? 
Und warum sind die kleine und große Vega nicht gleich schnell? Sollte doch so sein, bei gleichem Takt, war zumindest bei GN so.
Wenn Ryzen 2 die gleiche IPC gehabt hätte, aber 6GHz, wäre das "DIE" CPU gewesen, aber 50% Takt bei Vega zählen nicht.

GN hat das ja auch mit Polaris gemacht, und der Vergleich ist auch berechtigt, nur so finde ich den Artikel irgendwie etwas undurchdacht.


----------



## drstoecker (30. Mai 2018)

Neuer Treiber 18.5.2

Desktop


----------



## Rallyesport (31. Mai 2018)

Huhu ich hatte eben bei Borderlands einen Bluescreen, nach dem Neustart war der Grafiktreiber zurück gesetzt, ich bin nun mal von 975mV bei 1577MHz im State 7 auf 980mV hoch gegangen.

Wen es interessiert der Fehler heißt.
0x0000007e (0xffffffffc0000005, 0xfffff8001bf2d0c8, 0xffffe183a9356828, 0xffffe183a9356070


----------



## Gurdi (31. Mai 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Huhu ich hatte eben bei Borderlands einen Bluescreen, nach dem Neustart war der Grafiktreiber zurück gesetzt, ich bin nun mal von 975mV bei 1577MHz im State 7 auf 980mV hoch gegangen.
> 
> Wen es interessiert der Fehler heißt.
> 0x0000007e (0xffffffffc0000005, 0xfffff8001bf2d0c8, 0xffffe183a9356828, 0xffffe183a9356070



Ein Bluescreen ist sehr ungewöhnlich für instabilen Takt. Du solltest übrigens wenn du glaubst dass der Takt instabil ist nicht einfach die Spannung erhöhen, sondern den Takt senken, oder aber die Spannung erhöhne und den Takt runter stellen.

Wenn du lediglich die Spannung erhöhst, erhöht sich auch der Takt mit!


----------



## Rallyesport (31. Mai 2018)

Ah gut zu wissen, ich hab deshalb mal noch den Fehlercode dabei geschrieben, ich kann mit dem nix anfangen,aber vll jemand der hier liest.


----------



## Gurdi (31. Mai 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ah gut zu wissen, ich hab deshalb mal noch den Fehlercode dabei geschrieben, ich kann mit dem nix anfangen,aber vll jemand der hier liest.



Sagt mir nichts, liest sich aber wie ein Speicherfehler.


----------



## drstoecker (31. Mai 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> Architektur der Radeon RX Vega untersucht - ComputerBase



leider nicht so dolle aber was sollst  vega rockt dennoch. an der stelle würde mich mal ein vergleich zwischen einer gtx 980 und einer 1080 interessieren mit identischem takt.


----------



## Gurdi (31. Mai 2018)

Mich haben die Ergebnisse jetzt nicht sonderlich überrascht.
Vor allem der Vergleich zwischen 56er und 64er ist mir bekannt, da ich es selbst getestet habe.
56er mit mehr Takt ist oft schneller wie 64er mit mehr Shadern.


----------



## Rallyesport (31. Mai 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Neuer Treiber 18.5.2
> 
> Desktop



Da haben se diesmal aber wirklich dappa ein neuen Treiber nachgeschoben.


----------



## Freiheraus (31. Mai 2018)

Habe es jetzt endlich geschafft die FF15 Demo zu laden, werde später mal etwas benchen. Vorab, soll ich beim 18.3.1 bleiben (nutze noch Win 1709)? Zur Wahl hätte ich noch den 18.4.1, der aber wohl eher für Win 1803 gedacht ist und das Win-Update kommt auf keinen Fall drauf (kann Windows-Ärger momentan überhaupt nicht gebrauchen).

OCing ist bei mir etwas heikel mit meinem HTPC-Gehäuse, gerade bei der Hitze. Weiß daher nicht ob ich z.B. 1600MHz dauerhaft hinbekomme.


----------



## Gurdi (31. Mai 2018)

Ist nicht so entscheidend, 1,5Ghz reichen auch, es geht auch eher primär um die Frametimes.


----------



## Freiheraus (31. Mai 2018)

Ok, ich schaue mir abends/nachts alles mal an. Brauche ich ausser OCAT noch etwas anderes?


----------



## hugo-03 (31. Mai 2018)

AMD-Grafiktreiber: Adrenalin 18.5.2 fur Budget Cuts und Fehlerkorrekturen - ComputerBase


----------



## Rallyesport (31. Mai 2018)

Kann damit jemand was anfangen?


----------



## hugo-03 (31. Mai 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Kann damit jemand was anfangen?



du hast angeklickt das du AMD Daten übermittelst das würde ich deaktivieren


----------



## Gurdi (31. Mai 2018)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Ok, ich schaue mir abends/nachts alles mal an. Brauche ich ausser OCAT noch etwas anderes?



Nein ich brauch nur die File die du mit Ocat erstellst.


----------



## Rallyesport (31. Mai 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> du hast angeklickt das du AMD Daten übermittelst das würde ich deaktivieren



Wenn ich da drauf klicke passiert nichts.

Ja ich glaube der ist aktiv weil ich bei der Installation ausversehen express gedrückt habe nachdem ich alles zum gefühlt 100.x installiert hatte.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (31. Mai 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> Architektur der Radeon RX Vega untersucht - ComputerBase



Das ist so ziemlich der schwachsinnigste artikel, den ich auf CB je gelesen habe - nichts los in der redaktion? sommerloch?


----------



## Gurdi (31. Mai 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Das ist so ziemlich der schwachsinnigste artikel, den ich auf CB je gelesen habe - nichts los in der redaktion? sommerloch?



Naja den Unterschied der 56er zur64er bei gleichem Takt finde ich schon interessant. Ich weiß aber nicht warum man das jetzt unbedingt auf dem Takt der Fury machen musste.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (31. Mai 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja den Unterschied der 56er zur64er bei gleichem Takt finde ich schon interessant. Ich weiß aber nicht warum man das jetzt unbedingt auf dem Takt der Fury machen musste.



Dieser artikel suggeriert dem unbedarften leser doch nur, dass vega schrott ist. Interessant wäre zB der verbrauch wenn man vega auf fiji trimmt und optimiert was jedoch keine erwähnung findet - die stärken von vega werden hier kastriert und im gleichen zuge wird auf den mangelden vram von fiji optimiert gebencht. finde der artikel ist lederjackenfanboy-futter. Als ob jemand zB die letzten 4 core i7 quadcore generationen benchen würde und alle @ 3.4GHz festsetzt samt RAM untertaktung auf 1600MHz. Wäre eine ähnliche situation - interessant vl ja, jedoch belanglos am ende.

LG

EDIT: OT - mein toller postbote hat ca jeden schrott den meine freundin und ich diese woche auf amazon bestellt haben gestern zum nächstgelegenen pickup gebracht, 3 pakete - die vega musste er natürlich wieder mitnehmen - es erfolgt ein weiterer zustellversuch - und das vor einem feiertag.  hätte heute so schön zeit gehabt


----------



## yummycandy (31. Mai 2018)

Total OT,

Leute, was isn das??? Läßt sich heute sogar sowas vermarkten? Und das für 30€

Alphacool Presents the Alphacool Powerbutton | TechPowerUp




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RtZk (31. Mai 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Dieser artikel suggeriert dem unbedarften leser doch nur, dass vega schrott ist. Interessant wäre zB der verbrauch wenn man vega auf fiji trimmt und optimiert was jedoch keine erwähnung findet - die stärken von vega werden hier kastriert und im gleichen zuge wird auf den mangelden vram von fiji optimiert gebencht. finde der artikel ist lederjackenfanboy-futter. Als ob jemand zB die letzten 4 core i7 quadcore generationen benchen würde und alle @ 3.4GHz festsetzt samt RAM untertaktung auf 1600MHz. Wäre eine ähnliche situation - interessant vl ja, jedoch belanglos am ende.
> 
> LG
> 
> EDIT: OT - mein toller postbote hat ca jeden schrott den meine freundin und ich diese woche auf amazon bestellt haben gestern zum nächstgelegenen pickup gebracht, 3 pakete - die vega musste er natürlich wieder mitnehmen - es erfolgt ein weiterer zustellversuch - und das vor einem feiertag.  hätte heute so schön zeit gehabt



Solange man ein wenig mit denkt weiß man was sie damit aussagen wollen, nämlich, dass der Leistungsunterschied so gut wie ausschließlich durch den höheren Takt entsteht, schlimm ist daran jedoch nichts, das Einzige was schlimm ist, dass die Karten so viel Strom für die Leistung ziehen.




yummycandy schrieb:


> Total OT,
> 
> Leute, was isn das??? Läßt sich heute sogar sowas vermarkten? Und das für 30€
> 
> ...



Es gibt immer faule Säcke


----------



## tobse2056 (31. Mai 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> EDIT: OT - mein toller postbote hat ca jeden schrott den meine freundin und ich diese woche auf amazon bestellt haben gestern zum nächstgelegenen pickup gebracht, 3 pakete - die vega musste er natürlich wieder mitnehmen - es erfolgt ein weiterer zustellversuch - und das vor einem feiertag.  hätte heute so schön zeit gehabt



Echt bitter  , besonders da wir unsere Asus Vega's zur selben Zeit bestellt hatten.
Meine läuft schon seit Dienstag nachmittag  bei mir.

Hoffentlich hat deine nicht auch  noch  die  alte Bios Version drauf wie bei mir.



RtZk schrieb:


> Es gibt immer faule Säcke



Das Ding ist voll cool , für nen kleinen HTPC den man hinten am Monitor festmacht ist es doch Ideal.

Und sieht besser als einen Klingeltaster mit Kabel dafür zunehmen.


----------



## Gurdi (31. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Solange man ein wenig mit denkt weiß man was sie damit aussagen wollen, nämlich, dass der Leistungsunterschied so gut wie ausschließlich durch den höheren Takt entsteht, schlimm ist daran jedoch nichts, das Einzige was schlimm ist, dass die Karten so viel Strom für die Leistung ziehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich seh den Test jetzt auch nicht so kritisch. Hätte mir aber andere Testbedingungen gewünscht, da man aber die Fury als Maßstab nehmen wollte ist das in Ordnung denke ich.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (31. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Solange man ein wenig mit denkt weiß man was sie damit aussagen wollen, nämlich, dass der Leistungsunterschied so gut wie ausschließlich durch den höheren Takt entsteht, schlimm ist daran jedoch nichts, das Einzige was schlimm ist, dass die Karten so viel Strom für die Leistung ziehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitte nagel mich nicht fest aber ich meine mich zu erinnern, das fiji ~275w sowas verbraten hat, von daher finde ich den taktsprung von vega eig. ganz beachtlich.

Noch was: Hab Win 1803 , denk ihr da kommt was auf mich zu? Hätte mit DDU gewiped und dann den Adrenalin von gestern installiert und die Vega erst mal @Stock laufen lassen. Hab zur zeit leider kaum zeit zu tweaken.

Danke


----------



## TheEpicHorst (31. Mai 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Echt bitter  , besonders da wir unsere Asus Vega's zur selben Zeit bestellt hatten.
> Meine läuft schon seit Dienstag nachmittag  bei mir.
> 
> Hoffentlich hat deine nicht auch  noch  die  alte Bios Version drauf wie bei mir



Ich wohne in Österreich und musst mir die karte deshalb über umwege schicken lassen (logoix), da MF nur innerhalb D versendet also kommt noch mal gut 1 tag dazu - aber trotzdem. hatte schon den ganzen vormittag getracked.

Vermutlich muss ich das bios auch updaten - hätte da schon auf der asus seite gesucht aber irgendwie nichts gefunden.

LG


----------



## Gurdi (31. Mai 2018)

Das sollte alles problemlos ablaufen.


----------



## RtZk (31. Mai 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Bitte nagel mich nicht fest aber ich meine mich zu erinnern, das fiji ~275w sowas verbraten hat, von daher finde ich den taktsprung von vega eig. ganz beachtlich.



Zumindest die Fury X hatte keine Probleme damit die 300 Watt zu knacken, mit der konnte man sich durchaus auf den Weg in Richtung 400 machen, genauso wie mit der Vega LC jetzt.


----------



## Gurdi (31. Mai 2018)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Total OT,
> 
> Leute, was isn das??? Läßt sich heute sogar sowas vermarkten? Und das für 30€
> 
> ...



Man darf nicht immer vom Standard ausgehen, manche Rechner stehen an total bekloppten Stellen, da ist sowas durchaus praktisch würde ich sagen. Man nehme nur manchen HTPC. Auch manche Benchtables würde das bereichern denke ich


----------



## tobse2056 (31. Mai 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Ich wohne in Österreich und musst mir die karte deshalb über umwege schicken lassen (logoix), da MF nur innerhalb D versendet also kommt noch mal gut 1 tag dazu - aber trotzdem. hatte schon den ganzen vormittag getracked.
> 
> Vermutlich muss ich das bios auch updaten - hätte da schon auf der asus seite gesucht aber irgendwie nichts gefunden.
> 
> LG



ROG-STRIX-RXVEGA64-O8G-GAMING  Driver & Tools | Grafikkarten | ASUS Deutschland

Win10 -> Utilities 

Das hab ich genommen und läuft ganz gut, 240watt Bios und Lüfter so bei 1500rpm


----------



## hugo-03 (31. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Zumindest die Fury X hatte keine Probleme damit die 300 Watt zu knacken, mit der konnte man sich durchaus auf den Weg in Richtung 400 machen, genauso wie mit der Vega LC jetzt.



bei 1700 MHz auf GPU und HBM auf 1100Mhz, ca 340~350 Watt verbrauch (also deutlich über Ref Modell der Takt)


----------



## TheEpicHorst (31. Mai 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> ROG-STRIX-RXVEGA64-O8G-GAMING  Driver & Tools | Grafikkarten | ASUS Deutschland
> 
> Win10 -> Utilities
> 
> Das hab ich genommen und läuft ganz gut, 240watt Bios und Lüfter so bei 1500rpm



Danke dir,

und das andere bios?


----------



## RtZk (31. Mai 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> bei 1700 MHz auf GPU und HBM auf 1100Mhz, ca 340~350 Watt verbrauch (also deutlich über Ref Modell der Takt)



Ich weiß nicht wie es bei der jetzigen AMD Generation ist, aber GPU's die möglichst kühl waren, hatten schon oft die Angewohnheit eine geringere Leistungsaufnahme zu haben und mit der LC ist deine Kühlung nicht gerade zu vergleichen, die LC geht ja nun mal auch über 60°, deine Vega 64 ja wohl kaum.


----------



## tobse2056 (31. Mai 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Danke dir,
> 
> und das andere bios?



Gute frage, es wird wohl das Quiet Bios sein .. sobald man die .exe started wird die Karte geflashed.

Weis nicht ob beide Bios Bausteine geflashed werden können ohne umstellen des Schalters, bei mir stand es Zufällig aufm dem Quiet Bios, daher was mir egal da ich es das eh nutzen wollte.
Und hab dann auch nicht mehr rumprobiert.


----------



## hugo-03 (31. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie es bei der jetzigen AMD Generation ist, aber GPU's die möglichst kühl waren, hatten schon oft die Angewohnheit eine geringere Leistungsaufnahme zu haben und mit der LC ist deine Kühlung nicht gerade zu vergleichen, die LC geht ja nun mal auch über 60°, deine Vega 64 ja wohl kaum.



38° ist das Target


----------



## EyRaptor (1. Juni 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie es bei der jetzigen AMD Generation ist, aber GPU's die möglichst kühl waren, hatten schon oft die Angewohnheit eine geringere Leistungsaufnahme zu haben und mit der LC ist deine Kühlung nicht gerade zu vergleichen, die LC geht ja nun mal auch über 60°, deine Vega 64 ja wohl kaum.



Wobei ich dieses Verhalten bisher bei jeder Karte mit großem DIE beobachten konnte.
Dabei war es eher egal ob AMD oder NV.
Hatte/habe einen Wasserblock auf Hawaii, Fiji und 1080ti und auf allen hat die niedrige Temperatur die Leistungsaifmahme spürbar reduziert.
Bei Fiji mit der r9 Nano war der Effekt aber gefühlt am stäksten.


----------



## Freiheraus (1. Juni 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nein ich brauch nur die File die du mit Ocat erstellst.


 
Obwohl ich heute mehr Zeit investiert habe als ich eigentlich hatte, ist leider nichts dabei herausgekommen, tut mir leid Gurdi. Bei OCAT hat es Fehlermeldungen gehagelt und es werden einfach keine Logs gespeichert, hinzu kam noch dass ich deinen Spielstand (habe den Namen nach dem Schrägstrich ausgegraut, weil ich nicht wusste ob das dein Klarname ist) nicht laden konnte, weil dort ebenfalls eine Fehlermeldung alles verhindert hat.

Zudem bekomme ich meine Karte auch nicht in die Nähe von 1500MHz, weil entweder das NT nicht für die Spitzen gewappnet ist oder die Karte doch einen Hau weg hat (ich glaube ja dass die 16GB HBM2 zu stark hereinhauen und auch viel vom TDP/ASIC-Power Budget klauen). Frust und Stress gerade, weil Wichtiges liegen geblieben ist und dennoch kein Ergebnisse herauskam. Mehr Zeit zum Testen kann ich momentan leider nicht aufwenden, ich kann dir nur nochmal anbieten meine Vega FE selbst zu testen (würde die Versandkosten übernehmen). Für Experimente mit stärkeren Netzteilen habe ich momentan auch keine Zeit, obwohl ich das vorher müsste um die Karte gesichert reklamieren zu können.


----------



## Rallyesport (1. Juni 2018)

Was nutzt du denn für ein Netzteil?
Meine Karte hast z.B. Auch die angeeohnheit auszusteigen im Turbo Bios, ich bin nur da aber nicht sicher ob es daran liegt das ich sie nur auf einer Rail betreibe, weil Power sollte meins genug haben.


----------



## panthex (1. Juni 2018)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Mehr Zeit zum Testen kann ich momentan leider nicht aufwenden, ich kann dir nur nochmal anbieten meine Vega FE selbst zu testen (würde die Versandkosten übernehmen).



Da ich ja jetzt auch mit Vega FE unterwegs bin, würde ich mich der Sache mal annehmen. Wie waren noch die Rahmendaten für's Testszenario?


----------



## TheEpicHorst (1. Juni 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Gute frage, es wird wohl das Quiet Bios sein .. sobald man die .exe started wird die Karte geflashed.
> 
> Weis nicht ob beide Bios Bausteine geflashed werden können ohne umstellen des Schalters, bei mir stand es Zufällig aufm dem Quiet Bios, daher was mir egal da ich es das eh nutzen wollte.
> Und hab dann auch nicht mehr rumprobiert.



Okay das könnten wir gegentesten sobald meine karte eingebaut ist - werde dann mal meine bios versionen auslesen und dann bescheid geben - ist stark zu vermuten, dass meine karte mit gleichen beiden bios kommt wie deine ursprünglich (was ist eigentlch das plural von bios? )

LG


----------



## tobse2056 (1. Juni 2018)

Habe es eben mal schnell getestet, da der Rechner aufm Schreibtisch steht und ich das Seitenteil werkzeuglos öffnen kann war das ne Sache von 10 Sekunden 

Das andere Bios wurde nicht mit geflashed, weiterhin ein 220 Watt Bios mit Lüftern die so bei 2400rpm anfangen.
Keine Ahnung wo man das neue "Performance" Bios herbekommt, aber da ich Afterburner nehme brauche ich es auch nicht wirklich.


Bin momentan am überlegen ob ich mir ein neues Gehäuse holen sollte.
Mein InWin 301 scheint mir etwas überfordert mit der Vega Karte, bzw überfordet in Kombination mit meiner Wunschlautstärke.


----------



## drstoecker (1. Juni 2018)

Die in win Gehäuse sind nicht die besten was guten airflow angeht, hatte das 303 da und aktuell das 805.


----------



## tobse2056 (1. Juni 2018)

Wären die Optisch nicht so ansprechend  würde ich auch keins davon  nehmen. Aber leider gefällt mir die Optik sehr gut und die sind alle recht klein was sich auf dem Schreibtisch ganz gut macht.


Es war aber schon dezent nervig die Karte einzubauen, ich musste erst die Frontlüfter ausbauen um die Karte in den Slot zubekommen.
Später hatte ich dann beschlossen die Boden Lüfter zu tauschen -> Frontlüfter raus - Graka raus  . Und das alles nur um an die Lüfter ran zu kommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freiheraus (1. Juni 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Was nutzt du denn für ein Netzteil?
> Meine Karte hast z.B. Auch die angeeohnheit auszusteigen im Turbo Bios, ich bin nur da aber nicht sicher ob es daran liegt das ich sie nur auf einer Rail betreibe, weil Power sollte meins genug haben.



Ich nutze das Seasonic Prime Titanium 650W und komme im Stock-Betrieb nicht über 350 Watt (kompletter PC), selbst mit +20% Power Limit habe ich nicht mehr als 370-380W gesehen. Das ist eigentlich gar nichts für ein 650W Titanium NT. Mit der Vega 56 hatte ich überhaupt keine Probleme, selbst wenn ich ihr die Sporen gab und es Richtung 400W ging. Undervolten lies sich die Vega 56 auch viel besser.    

Edit: Es sind vielleicht die Stromspitzen die Probleme machen, die Vega 64 und FE ist mMn ein anderes Kaliber als die Vega 56, ganz zufällig hat AMD die Vorgaben (750W und 850W NT) wahrscheinlich auch nicht gewählt.  



panthex schrieb:


> Da ich ja jetzt auch mit Vega FE unterwegs bin, würde ich mich der Sache mal annehmen. Wie waren noch die Rahmendaten für's Testszenario?



Hier findest du die Settings und hier das Savegame. Vielleicht hast du mehr Glück und kannst den Spielstand laden.

Edit: Vielleicht wurde die FF15 Demo upgedatet (weil das Savegame nicht funktioniert), ich könnte schwören, dass ich das erste Mal bei der Demo nur 15 GB herunterladen musste, diesmal waren aber 18 GB Download nötig.


----------



## Gurdi (1. Juni 2018)

Ich kann das Savegame nochmal hochladen wenns nicht funktionieren sollte bei euch.


----------



## Rallyesport (1. Juni 2018)

Hmm ja das kann gut sein, hast du es da an einer oder beiden Rails angeschlossen?


----------



## hugo-03 (1. Juni 2018)

so geht es doch in die richtige Richtung Grafikkarten-Preise: Radeon RX Vega wurde im Mai um bis zu 18 Prozent gunstiger - ComputerBase


----------



## Mango2Go (1. Juni 2018)

So, das Wochenende hab ich jetzt endlich mal Zeit... Sorry Gurdi das es so lange gedauert hat. Lad doch nochmal das Savegame hoch, dann mach ich das mit FF endlich. Ocat hab ich mir gezogen.


----------



## panthex (1. Juni 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich kann das Savegame nochmal hochladen wenns nicht funktionieren sollte bei euch.



Jub, bei mir auch: Fehler beim Laden des Spielstandes.


----------



## Gurdi (1. Juni 2018)

Hab den Spielstand neu hochgeladen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/508429-hbcc-test-final-fantasy-15-a.html#post9355017


----------



## drstoecker (2. Juni 2018)

Was haltet ihr davon?

Computex 2018: AMD kundigt bisher nie gesehene Hardware-Vorfuhrungen an


----------



## Gurdi (2. Juni 2018)

Ich vermute ehrlich gesagt dass AMD noch was im Köcher hat, der Vega Chip wurde meiner Meinung nach zu eilig veröffentlicht.
Ich gehe von einem Refresh mit mehr Takt aus sobald Nvidia seine neue Gen ins rennen schickt.


----------



## Mango2Go (2. Juni 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich vermute ehrlich gesagt dass AMD noch was im Köcher hat, der Vega Chip wurde meiner Meinung nach zu eilig veröffentlicht.
> Ich gehe von einem Refresh mit mehr Takt aus sobald Nvidia seine neue Gen ins rennen schickt.



Lassen wir uns einfach überraschen, vielleicht kommt ja was ganz anderes^^


----------



## drstoecker (2. Juni 2018)

ich bin ebenfalls deiner meinung @Gurdi! denke die lisa wird es richten!


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (2. Juni 2018)

Naja, Lisa sollte man auch nicht als Allheilsbringer sehen, auch wenn sie anscheinend gute Arbeit leistet. Lassen wir uns einfach überraschen und nicht in unbegründete Begeisterungsstürme verfallen.


----------



## Cleriker (2. Juni 2018)

Ich denke da geht es nur um die Ryzen-H Modelle die ja high performance im mobile Segment sind. Eine Vega mit allen Funktionen und in 7nm würde mir aber auch gefallen.


----------



## ATIR290 (2. Juni 2018)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Neuer Rechner mit RX Vega
Noch von Montag mit erhaltenem Paket...

Derzeit laeuft der Rechner Ohne Probleme, 
nur Wattman bzw. das OverdriveN Tool ist oftmal extrem zickig!!


----------



## Cleriker (2. Juni 2018)

Die ham dich veräppelt! Da ist gar keine Vega zu sehen!


----------



## ATIR290 (2. Juni 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit je 1x 120 Luefter Front und 1x Heck
mit dem View 27-er von Thermaltake

Cleriker
Auch keine SSD   
Jene ist,  wie die 3TB Western Digital 30EZRZ HD Platte auf der Rueckseite verbaut.


----------



## Gurdi (2. Juni 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Liegt bei dir unter 900mv Spannung an?


----------



## drstoecker (2. Juni 2018)

Das war mir auch aufgefallen, und was ist das mit der ram Angabe ganz unten?


----------



## panthex (3. Juni 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Das war mir auch aufgefallen, und was ist das mit der ram Angabe ganz unten?



Die RAM Angabe gibt erwiesenermaßen Mist aus. Das vermute ich hier bei der Volt-Angabe auch. 880mV in der Spitze bei über 1400 MHz klingt zu schön um wahr zu sein.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (3. Juni 2018)

Guten Morgen!

So hab gestern die Vega64 und auch gleich das SP11 750w eingebaut, soweit alles problemlos jedoch fährt mein PC nicht mehr herunter, sprich ich lande im energiesparmodus. Natürlich sämtliche einstellungen der energieoptionen gecheckt.
Ich hatte den verdacht, dass es was mit der Aura software zu tun hat. Hab sie wieder deinstalliert jedoch leuchtet meine strix munter in RGB-farben weiter. Hat jemand eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?
Und noch was - kann es sein, dass ich eine moldet package erwischt habe - mit +50 PT gerade mal 69°c max nach einem durchlauf timespy extreme stresstest bei gut 300w - ambient 23°c.

Hoffe, jemand kann mir mit dem energiespar-problem helfen.

Danke!

LG


----------



## Cleriker (3. Juni 2018)

Was hattest du vorher für eine Karte? Vielleicht hat es bei der Installation des Chipsatztreibers ein Problem gegeben. Installiere den Adrenalin 18.5.2 doch nochmal neu und schau ob sich etwas verändert.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (3. Juni 2018)

Hatte vorher eine 290X Lightning - Hab ich heute morgen schon versucht - DDU + Adrenalin 18.5.2 neu installiert

EDIT: hibernate off / höchstleistung / herunterfahren beim betätigen des netzschalters - egal ob ich auf herunterfahren oder energiesparen klicke, verhält sich gleich. selbiges beim drücken der power taste. seltsam


----------



## Cleriker (3. Juni 2018)

Afterburner laufen, oder GPUtweak?


----------



## ATIR290 (3. Juni 2018)

Nun, rechne habe ein Prachtstueck ergattert.
Eine RX Vega 64 Gigabyte Silver!
Gekauft Oktober 2017 fuer 639 Euro.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (3. Juni 2018)

AB läuft immer - hab mal einen Thread im allgemeinen Windows bereich aufgemacht


----------



## Rallyesport (3. Juni 2018)

Mal noch ne dumme Frage,
wenn ich die Werte im GPU-Z auslese habe ich manchmal alle möglichen Temperarturen angezeigt, machmal fehlen die Spannungswandler und jetzt wird mir  sogar nur GPU und HBM Temperatur angezeigt???


----------



## RtZk (3. Juni 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Mal noch ne dumme Frage,
> wenn ich die Werte im GPU-Z auslese habe ich manchmal alle möglichen Temperarturen angezeigt, machmal fehlen die Spannungswandler und jetzt wird mir  sogar nur GPU und HBM Temperatur angezeigt???



Noch dümmere Frage, wo ist in dem Satz eine Frage? 

Falls es dir darum geht,  warum GPU-Z das falsch ausliest, das musst du die Entwickler dieses Tools fragen, falls es um die Behebung geht, neuste Version installiert? Falls ja, dann geh eben auf eine ältere zurück, falls beides nichts bringt, dann nutze einfach ein alternativ Programm wie den Afterburner oder HW-Info.


----------



## Rallyesport (3. Juni 2018)

Mir gehts darum das ich an einem Tag die und die Werte angezeigt bekomme, am nächsten Tag die und die Werte, manchmal auch alles und meißtens halt wenig  
Wundert mich halt und ich wollte wissen ob ihr damit auch Probleme habt.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (3. Juni 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> So hab gestern die Vega64 und auch gleich das SP11 750w eingebaut, soweit alles problemlos jedoch fährt mein PC nicht mehr herunter, sprich ich lande im energiesparmodus. Natürlich sämtliche einstellungen der energieoptionen gecheckt.
> Ich hatte den verdacht, dass es was mit der Aura software zu tun hat. Hab sie wieder deinstalliert jedoch leuchtet meine strix munter in RGB-farben weiter. Hat jemand eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?
> ...



Gelöst - das nagelneue Straight Power 11 ist 'hinüber' - Bei netzschalter auf ON liegt bei den drive anschlüssen und am ATX stecker spannung an!! Hab vorhin alles abgeklemmt um noch mal zu testen weil ich schon die vermutung hatte!! Jetzt hoffe ich auf einen umgehenden austausch seitens meines händlers. Sehr schade - so etwas hätte ich von BeQuiet nicht erwartet - nach etwa 5-6h schon teildefekt.

LG


----------



## Gurdi (3. Juni 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Mir gehts darum das ich an einem Tag die und die Werte angezeigt bekomme, am nächsten Tag die und die Werte, manchmal auch alles und meißtens halt wenig
> Wundert mich halt und ich wollte wissen ob ihr damit auch Probleme habt.



Ja ist normal, ich hab auch noch nicht gerafft warum das so ist. Ich hab den Eindruck dass wenn ich GPU Z direkt nach Systemstart öffne dass er mir eher die VRMS anzeigt.

@Epic: Argh, ätzend, Netzteil defekt ist immer mies. Nur MoBo ist ätzender....


----------



## RawMangoJuli (5. Juni 2018)

kuckt sonst noch wer mürgen früh um 4?


----------



## hugo-03 (5. Juni 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> kuckt sonst noch wer mürgen früh um 4?



bestimmt nicht, die größte Überraschung wäre vielleicht Gaming Vega 7nm, der rest ist ja eher schon "bekannt"


----------



## Lighting-Designer (5. Juni 2018)

Oder Navi ab Herbst.
Das wäre eine wirkliche Überraschung


----------



## RawMangoJuli (5. Juni 2018)

ich fänds ja schon überrashen wenn überhaupt was 7nm mäßiges gezeigt wird

aber ohne Vega 20 mit 1200GB/s wäre das hier ja ne blanke Lüge:

"to Showcase High Performance Product Leadership"

... es sei denn die hamm ne super CPU am Start


----------



## drstoecker (5. Juni 2018)

Ich tippe mal das hauptaugenmerk wird auf mobile liegen.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Juni 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal das hauptaugenmerk wird auf mobile liegen.



Würde ich auch vermuten, da gibts auch einigen Nachholbedarf.


----------



## Freiheraus (6. Juni 2018)

Bei ebay/Mindfactory-City bekommt man die Vega 56 Red Dragon für rund 473 Euro mit dem Gutscheincode PREISWERT (wahrscheinlich aber ohne Far Cry 5), bei Bezahlung mit paypal. Aber Vorsicht, das kann manchmal auch nur 1-2 Tage mit dem Gutschein funktionieren, der Rabatt sollte wie im Screenshot angezeigt werden.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (6. Juni 2018)

flascher Thread


----------



## hugo-03 (6. Juni 2018)

hab jetzt nur kurz in twitter rein geschaut, ryzen mobil und rx 56 nano wurden gezeigt.
btw TR4 Ryzen 32 Kerne


----------



## Zwock7420 (6. Juni 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> btw TR4 Ryzen 32 Kerne



 Die 29xx Serie schon, ja? Auf die hab ich schon gewartet.


----------



## yummycandy (6. Juni 2018)

Huhu, wie wäre es mit VEGA in 7nm für Spieler? 

AMD Vega in 7 nm kommt doch fur Spieler - Hardwareluxx



> Änderungen soll es im Verhältnis der Compute-Fähigkeiten geben. So soll die Rechenleistung bei doppelter Genauigkeit halb so hoch wie die Rechenleistung bei einfacher Genauigkeit sein, was die Vega-20-GPU in dieser Hinsicht wieder auf Niveau der Hawaii-Architektur hebt. Für den Datacenter-Einsatz ist dies wichtig, für Spieler aber eher weniger relevant. Für eine Radeon RX Vega auf Basis der Vega-20-GPU geht es also vielmehr um die 16 oder 32 GB HBM sowie um die Taktsteigerung aufgrund der Fertigung in 7 nm.


----------



## Mango2Go (6. Juni 2018)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Huhu, wie wäre es mit VEGA in 7nm für Spieler?
> 
> AMD Vega in 7 nm kommt doch fur Spieler - Hardwareluxx



Würde ich mal skeptisch sehen^^ Wäre cool, aber ich wäre nur vorsichtig optimistisch. Kann auch eine Midrange oder Mobile-GPU werden^^


----------



## yummycandy (6. Juni 2018)

Mango2Go schrieb:


> Würde ich mal skeptisch sehen^^ Wäre cool, aber ich wäre nur vorsichtig optimistisch. Kann auch eine Midrange oder Mobile-GPU werden^^



Stimmt, allerdings wurde vorher VEGA20 noch nie mit Gamern in Verbindung gebracht, ob abgespeckt oder nicht.


----------



## DARPA (6. Juni 2018)

Es wurde lediglich gesagt, dass später die 7nm Node auch für Gaming Produkte verwendet wird. Es wurde aber nicht gesagt, dass dies zwingend Vega basiert sein muss. Damit kann genauso gut Navi gemeint sein.


----------



## yummycandy (6. Juni 2018)

DARPA schrieb:


> Es wurde lediglich gesagt, dass später die 7nm Node auch für Gaming Produkte verwendet wird. Es wurde aber nicht gesagt, dass dies zwingend Vega basiert sein muss. Damit kann genauso gut Navi gemeint sein.



Lisa Su did say, "For all of you gamers out there, we are definitely bringing 7nm GPUs to gaming as well, so stay tuned on that."

Stimmt auch! Allerdings glaub ich nicht, daß NAVI schon fertig ist und wenn doch, dann ists nur ein VEGA-Refresh. Also hoffen wir es nicht, sondern auf eine MCM-Lösung oder etwas ähnliches.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (6. Juni 2018)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Lisa Su did say, "For all of you gamers out there, we are definitely bringing 7nm GPUs to gaming as well, so stay tuned on that."



Wenn das der genaue wortlaut ist, bin ich eher skeptisch noch in diesem jahr eine 7nm vega für spieler zu sehen. Sie sagt ja im grunde nur, dass AMD 7nm gaming GPUs bringen wird - früher oder später, vega oder navi - man weiß es nicht. Luxx ist da ein wenig übers ziel hinaus geschossen mit der berichterstattung finde ich.

LG


----------



## drstoecker (6. Juni 2018)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Bei ebay/Mindfactory-City bekommt man die Vega 56 Red Dragon für rund 473 Euro mit dem Gutscheincode PREISWERT (wahrscheinlich aber ohne Far Cry 5), bei Bezahlung mit paypal. Aber Vorsicht, das kann manchmal auch nur 1-2 Tage mit dem Gutschein funktionieren, der Rabatt sollte wie im Screenshot angezeigt werden.


Gibt da noch evtl ne andere Möglichkeit um den Preis auf rund 420€ zu drücken, unzwar gibt es ab heute Mittag 16:00uhr einen 20% eBay Gutschein auf eBay.com, Wohnadresse ändern und im deutschen Shop bestellen. Max. sind 100$ Rabatt möglich.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Juni 2018)

Na da hat AMD ja mal richtig geklotzt.
Mal sehn wann es Handfestes dazu gibt.


----------



## yummycandy (6. Juni 2018)

Das interessante ist, daß man "DP je nach Kundenwunsch" eingehalten hat, denn das Verhältnis ist jetzt wieder wie bei Hawaii, also 1:2 (SP vs. DP).


----------



## drstoecker (6. Juni 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Na da hat AMD ja mal richtig geklotzt.
> Mal sehn wann es Handfestes dazu gibt.


Warten wir es mal ab, aber ich denke wir beide wissen was da kommt(die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, im AMD Lager sowieso).


----------



## RawMangoJuli (6. Juni 2018)

Größenschätzung:



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> gutes Bild von Vega 7nm
> 
> https://cdn.vox-cdn.com/uploads/chorus_image/image/59970311/amd_vega7nm_vladsavov18.0.jpg
> 
> hab mal Pixel gezählt und komme auf ~339 mm²


----------



## Gurdi (6. Juni 2018)

Es kommt mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ein Vegarefresh im 7nm Prozess.
Die Frage ist nur ob es dieses Jahr bereits sein wird. Ich denke Taktraten von +20-30% könnten drin sein.

Viel wichtiger wäre aber die Frage ob die Primitiv Shader sowie der DSBR endlich vernünftig ans laufen kommen. Sollte dies der Fall sein und eine nennenswerte Taktsteigerung damit einhergehen sollte ein massiver Leistungssprung möglich sein.

@RawMango: Das wäre ja schon eine deutliche Verbesserung.


----------



## yummycandy (6. Juni 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger wäre aber die Frage ob die Primitiv Shader sowie der DSBR endlich vernünftig ans laufen kommen. Sollte dies der Fall sein und eine nennenswerte Taktsteigerung damit einhergehen sollte ein massiver Leistungssprung möglich sein.



Japp, das sehe ich auch so. Gerade der DSBR, sowie die Primitives wären sehr wichtig, weil sie (in der Theorie) einen großen Leistungssprung ermöglichen.


----------



## yummycandy (6. Juni 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> gutes Bild von Vega 7nm
> 
> https://cdn.vox-cdn.com/uploads/chorus_image/image/59970311/amd_vega7nm_vladsavov18.0.jpg
> 
> hab mal Pixel gezählt und komme auf ~339 mm²





RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Größenschätzung:



Guck mal. 

AMD's 7nm VEGA is much smaller than 14nm VEGA | VideoCardz.com


> The main question is how big is 7nm Vega package. If the package is the same as 14nm Vega’s, then comparing them is easy. At 4Gamer we found a picture of Lisa Su presenting 7nm EPYC CPU with 7nm Vega in both hands. This gave us the opportunity to measure SP3  package and compare sizes. Since we know SP3 package is 58.5 x 75.4 mm, we can quickly conclude that 7nm Vega package is roughly ~47.8mm on each side. This means the package is likely identical to 14nm Vega (47.5mm). From here we compare pixel density and the rest is simple.
> 
> It’s worth reminding you that 14nm Vega dimensions are officially 486 mm2, while measurements from the press gave it a 510-ish mm2 die size. We are going to include this margin of error into our quick calculations and we end up with 285-298 mm2 7nm Vega die size.
> 
> That said, 7nm Vega is likely under 300 mm2.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (6. Juni 2018)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Guck mal.
> 
> AMD's 7nm VEGA is much smaller than 14nm VEGA | VideoCardz.com



Ob die was weggeschnitten haben oder ob da einfach so viel Platz übrig ist... Das könnt noch interessant werden.


----------



## bath92 (6. Juni 2018)

Powercolor RX VEGA 56 NANO Edition


----------



## Gurdi (6. Juni 2018)

bath92 schrieb:


> Powercolor RX VEGA 56 NANO Edition



Für den Preis würde ich mir die direkt für den HTPC kaufen, aber die Karte hat leider kein Dual Bios, da bleibe ich dann lieber bei meiner Referenz.

Weiß jemand warum Mango2Go gesperrt wurde?


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (6. Juni 2018)

In den New-Kommentaren ging es ja die letzten Tage hoch her, vielleicht war da was dabei. 

Auch wenn ich mich an nichts entsprechendes erinnere.

EDIT:



bath92 schrieb:


> Powercolor RX VEGA 56 NANO Edition



Mal eine blöde Frage: Wieso ist denn ausgerechnet die kleinste Karte laut Geizhals die günstigste? Der Preis ist ja bei den aktuellen Verhältnissen ziemlich attraktiv, ich hätte das gute Stück deutlich weiter oben vermutet.


----------



## yummycandy (7. Juni 2018)

Das ist ne ziemlich gute Frage. Da es sich um nen vollwertigen VEGA 56 handelt, finde ich auch keine Antwort. Im Gegenteil, das Kühlsystem müsste sogar teurer sein, als bei den großen Karten.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (7. Juni 2018)

Hätte ich auch erwartet. Mir ist ein Mini-System schon mal durch den Kopf gegeistert, der sonst häufig fällige Aufpreis für kleine Komponenten in Verbindung mit der etwas niedriger ausfallenden Leistung hat mich dann aber wieder davon abgebracht.

Vielleicht mal in ein paar Jahren gebraucht in einem Retro-PC, ein Downgrade ergäbe bei aller Faszination echt keinen Sinn.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Juni 2018)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Das ist ne ziemlich gute Frage. Da es sich um nen vollwertigen VEGA 56 handelt, finde ich auch keine Antwort. Im Gegenteil, das Kühlsystem müsste sogar teurer sein, als bei den großen Karten.



Hmm nein denke ich nicht.Schau mal:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach den Lüfter oben drauf statt dahinter und die Luft weglassen(natürlich jetzt stark vereinfacht dargestellt)


----------



## bath92 (7. Juni 2018)

Mehr Bilder.

Der Kühler wirkt wesentlich primitiver als bei den Referenzdesigns hinzu kommt vermutlich noch ein abgespecktes PCB.
Dürfte vermutlich das gleich PCB wie bei der PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Red Dragon sein.

Edit: PCGH hat die Nano ja auch schon im Video vorgestellt, ging ganz an mir vorbei.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (7. Juni 2018)

Die Karten scheinen (zumindest vorerst) schon wieder vergriffen zu sein.


----------



## moonshot (7. Juni 2018)

YouTube

Chip ist der selbe, am PCB halt gespart.


----------



## EyRaptor (7. Juni 2018)

Aber der Kühlkörper ist im Vergleich mit der alten Nano schon anders.
Das würde ich mir gerne mal genauer ansehen.

Anhang: Original Fiji Nano
Vaporchamber + 2 breite Heatpipes + 1 kleiner Heatsink + Heatpipe für die  Spannungswandler


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (7. Juni 2018)

Ist eigentlich etwas über Vega 64 Nano bekannt? Wobei man dort wahrscheinlich noch eher Kühlprobleme bekommen wird.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (7. Juni 2018)

Ich habe davon bisher nichts mitbekommen und denke, dass es in der Tat zu warm würde. Powercolor hat vermutlich bewusst den kleineren Chip gewählt. auch wenn der größere prestigeträchtiger wäre.

Leider, eine Vega 64 in der Größe hätte was.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Juni 2018)

Thomas_Idefix schrieb:


> Ich habe davon bisher nichts mitbekommen und denke, dass es in der Tat zu warm würde. Powercolor hat vermutlich bewusst den kleineren Chip gewählt. auch wenn der größere prestigeträchtiger wäre.
> 
> Leider, eine Vega 64 in der Größe hätte was.



Ja, ich denke auch eine 64er wäre nicht zu kühlen damit.


----------



## drstoecker (8. Juni 2018)

Vllt kann man ja ein 64er bios Flashen!


----------



## EyRaptor (8. Juni 2018)

Vllt. das Bios einer Vega 64 Liquid flashen,
 dann das Powerbudget (bevor man Last anlegt ;D) auf normale Werte absenken und die höhere HBM Spannung für HBM OC verwenden?
Das läuft jetzt ja nur mit 800Mhz HBM Clock, da sollte man schon noch Leistung rausholen können.


----------



## drstoecker (8. Juni 2018)

Dazu müsste man nur noch so eine Nano in die Finger bekommen und da sehe ich das Problem drin.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Juni 2018)

Hat aber kein Dual Bios die Karte.


----------



## Noy (8. Juni 2018)

GUT:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

WAHRSCHEINLICH DEFEKT:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moonshot (8. Juni 2018)

Was möchte uns der Künstler damit sagen?


----------



## panthex (8. Juni 2018)

Ist für mich 
Wen es interessiert: Zu sehen sind Mosfets einer Vega 56.


----------



## hugo-03 (8. Juni 2018)

panthex schrieb:


> Ist für mich
> Wen es interessiert: Zu sehen sind Mosfets einer Vega 56.



Was ist da passiert?


----------



## Rallyesport (8. Juni 2018)

Ich glaub er hatte wasser drüber gekippt oder sowas, 20 Seiten vorher war das hier im Thread Thema 
Und der USER Noy hatte angeboten die Karte zu untersuchen.


----------



## Noy (8. Juni 2018)

Panthex hat mit zu viel Wasser im PC gespielt...

Ich hab den Doppler IC tauschen lassrn und mit dem Röntgen Gerät die Lötung überprüft. Dabei ist mir dann der Mosfet aufgefallen..

Mein Multimeter sagt mir das es anscheinend einen Kurzschluss auf der Lowside gibt aber der Mosfet auf dem Bild ist einer der Highside..
Ich glaube es ist leider um einiges mehr kaputt gegangen ..


----------



## panthex (8. Juni 2018)

Ich plansche immer sehr gerne bei diesen Außentemperaturen


----------



## Gurdi (10. Juni 2018)

Hat schon wer den Speichertest gelesen in der neuen PCGH? Ich fand die Ergebnisse ganz interessant.
Hat hier nicht wer zufällig Star Wars Battlefront? Da ist die 1080er im Scale durch Speichermangel kollabiert. Mich würde da der Einsatz von HBCC bei Vega interessieren.


----------



## Rallyesport (10. Juni 2018)

Ich habe Battlefront 1


----------



## Gurdi (10. Juni 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ich habe Battlefront 1



Du könntest ja mal schauen wie sich eine Vega mit HBCC in Naboom schlägt


----------



## Rallyesport (10. Juni 2018)

Kann ich machen wie kann ich dir gute Daten liefern? Was für Programme brauche ich denn um das vernünftig auszulesen?


----------



## Gurdi (10. Juni 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Kann ich machen wie kann ich dir gute Daten liefern? Was für Programme brauche ich denn um das vernünftig auszulesen?



Im grunde dürfte Fraps schon reichen. Ansonsten wäre Ocat sehr hilfreich da ich damit eine  Frametime Diagramm extrahieren kann.
Ich meine, die 3Fps der 1080er sollte zu schlagen sein


----------



## panthex (10. Juni 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ansonsten wäre Ocat sehr hilfreich da ich damit eine  Frametime Diagramm extrahieren kann.
> Ich meine, die 3Fps der 1080er sollte zu schlagen sein



Das geht doch mit FRAPS auch.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Juni 2018)

panthex schrieb:


> Das geht doch mit FRAPS auch.



Ja aber die Ocat Diagramme sehen erstens besser aus und sind zweitens direkt in einer Grafik übereinander zu legen.


----------



## Rallyesport (11. Juni 2018)

Ich hab ab nachher Urlaub, ich muss mich da aber erst einlesen wie das funzt, oder kann mir jemand über ts oder discord ne kurze Einweisung geben?


----------



## Gurdi (11. Juni 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ich hab ab nachher Urlaub, ich muss mich da aber erst einlesen wie das funzt, oder kann mir jemand über ts oder discord ne kurze Einweisung geben?



Hier sind die Bedingungen. Einfach eine 20-60 Sec Messung durchführen 3 mal hintereinander.
Grafikkarten-Parcours 2018: SW Battlefront 2, Sudden Strike 4, The Witcher 3
Wenn du Hilfe brauchst stehe ich dir natürlich gerne via Ts und Co zur Verfügung.


----------



## hugo-03 (12. Juni 2018)

Ist doch gar nicht so schlecht Deutlich mehr Spiele-Leistung auf Raven Ridge durch Vega-OC - ComputerBase


----------



## Gurdi (12. Juni 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> Ist doch gar nicht so schlecht Deutlich mehr Spiele-Leistung auf Raven Ridge durch Vega-OC - ComputerBase



Wirklich bemerkenswert was so eine kleine APU mit OC schafft.Wenn demnächst einige schöne Laptops mit der APU erscheinen schaffe ich mir denke ich eine an.


----------



## EyRaptor (12. Juni 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wirklich bemerkenswert was so eine kleine APU mit OC schafft.Wenn demnächst einige schöne Laptops mit der APU erscheinen schaffe ich mir denke ich eine an.



Raven Ridge hat richtig potenzial, wenn man die entsprechenden Geräte richtig konfiguriert.
Nur leider habe ich die Hoffnung aufgegeben IRGENDWANN mal gute Notebooks mit der CPU zu sehen.
Die CPU gibt es ja schon ein halbes Jahr. Bei Intel kommt da "irgendwie" viel schneller und viel mehr.

-> Lenovo IdeaPad 720S im Test: AMD Raven Ridge mit Feststellbremse - ComputerBase


----------



## Gurdi (12. Juni 2018)

Das ist wirklich ein Armutszeugnis was die Hersteller da abliefern.
Ich hoffe auf ein Convertibel mit der  CPU, aber das sieht dann wohl eher schlecht aus.


----------



## Amko (12. Juni 2018)

Hi,

ich habe eine Vega 64 Graka bestellt und habe ein paar Fragen zum "CHILL" von Radeon.

Ich habe nun einige Screens gesehen - Power Savings up to XX %!!! usw.

----------

Wie funktioniert das in Realität?

Ich spiele z.B. WoW mit 145 FPS.
Wenn ich die Chill-Range auf 100-145 FPS einstelle - Dann taktet die Graka so runter, dass sie nur 100 FPS erreicht, statt den 145? Habe ich das richtig verstanden?


----------



## EyRaptor (12. Juni 2018)

Amko schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert das in Realität?
> 
> Ich spiele z.B. WoW mit 145 FPS.
> Wenn ich die Chill-Range auf 100-145 FPS einstelle - Dann taktet die Graka so runter, dass sie nur 100 FPS erreicht, statt den 145? Habe ich das richtig verstanden?



Ich habe es so verstanden, dass die Karte während du stillstehst und nichts passiert auf 100fps geht.
Die 145 fps versucht sie zu erreichen, wenn wieder mehr passiert z.B. wenn du wieder losläufst. 
Liege ich damit ungefähr richtig?

Edit: Radeon Software 17.7.2 im Test: Kein Wundertreiber, aber viele nutzliche Neuerungen [Benchmark-Update]


----------



## hugo-03 (12. Juni 2018)

Amko schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe eine Vega 64 Graka bestellt und habe ein paar Fragen zum "CHILL" von Radeon.
> 
> ...



chiller chillt wirklich immer also bei Word of Warships ist max fps 144 und min. 60, mach ich nichts laufen nur 60 fps, wenn ich dann etwas mache geht es etwas über 70 fps und mehr nicht. dementsprechend mache ich das nur bei spielen wo 60 fps völlig okay sind,  beim shooter ist es immer aus.


----------



## Amko (12. Juni 2018)

Naja immer chillen ist dann natürlich useless. Sonst kann ich die Graka gleich selbst runtertakten und PT beschneiden etc. wenn ich wenig FPS möchte


----------



## moonshot (12. Juni 2018)

Es ist quasi ein Variables Frame Limit. Abhängig von Eingaben und glaube auch den dargestellten Effekten. Wenn du mindestens 50 FPS willst stellste das als Untergrenze ein und die Obere je nach dem wie viel du im Kampf willst.
Funktioniert je nach Spiel ganz gut oder so la la. 
Das Spielgefühl leidet meiner Erfahrung nach praktisch gar nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Juni 2018)

Amko schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe eine Vega 64 Graka bestellt und habe ein paar Fragen zum "CHILL" von Radeon.
> 
> ...



Die Grafikkarte taktet dann runter wenn du keine Eingabe machst bzw. dich nicht bewegst.
Sehr praktisch in einigen Spielen wo es schon mal ruhiger zugeht.  Ich nutze es zum Beispiel in Subnautica oder Vermintide 2(wenn man auf ein Match wartet) Das funktioniert überraschend gut, die Range muss aber passend eingestellt sein sonst laggt es etwas.Ich nutze in UHD meist 40-90 als Range.


----------



## hugo-03 (12. Juni 2018)

Amko schrieb:


> Naja immer chillen ist dann natürlich useless. Sonst kann ich die Graka gleich selbst runtertakten und PT beschneiden etc. wenn ich wenig FPS möchte



bei WoWS ist das so etwas von egal bei 32 sec relaod, bei mir ist nur im shooter chiller aus


----------



## Cleriker (12. Juni 2018)

Ich hab das noch nie benutzt. Warum auch? Ich bin zwar selbst mit 30 fps zufrieden, aber mehr fps stören mich auch nicht.


----------



## hugo-03 (13. Juni 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich hab das noch nie benutzt. Warum auch? Ich bin zwar selbst mit 30 fps zufrieden, aber mehr fps stören mich auch nicht.



Verbrauch geht halt stark runter und auch die Wärmeentwicklung, was im Sommer wirklich gut ist


----------



## Amko (13. Juni 2018)

Ich werds einfach testen in WoW.

Was passiert wenn meine Range 100-145 ist und ich in manchen Gebieten (CPU bedingt leider) nur 60fps erreiche? Das sollte ja nicht stören.

-------

Bin aber gespannt, könnte echt helfen manchmal.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Juni 2018)

Das hat dann einfach keine Auswirkungen.


----------



## Cleriker (13. Juni 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> Verbrauch geht halt stark runter und auch die Wärmeentwicklung, was im Sommer wirklich gut ist



Hm... kann sein. Ich kühle seit Jahren mit Wasser. Ob da die Karte jetzt 39 Grad, oder 41 Grad hat, ist da egal. Dennoch interessantes Feature.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Juni 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Hm... kann sein. Ich kühle seit Jahren mit Wasser. Ob da die Karte jetzt 39 Grad, oder 41 Grad hat, ist da egal. Dennoch interessantes Feature.



In Mulitplayerspielen in denen man ständig auf ein Matchmaking wartet ist das ein sehr sinnvolles Feature.
Dreadnought, For Honor, Vermintide 2 etc.

Da steht man sowieso nur und wartet bis die Spielergruppen fertig sind. Ich lege die untere Grenze immer auf 40, bei Eingabe wechselt er wirklich sehr harmonisch wieder auf volle Leistung.


----------



## MfDoom (13. Juni 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Hm... kann sein. Ich kühle seit Jahren mit Wasser. Ob da die Karte jetzt 39 Grad, oder 41 Grad hat, ist da egal. Dennoch interessantes Feature.



Na hör mal, bei Nvidia findest du eigentlich nur noch Ökozocker, Strom sparen beim zocken is teh shit, ohne gehts nicht mehr


----------



## hugo-03 (13. Juni 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Hm... kann sein. Ich kühle seit Jahren mit Wasser. Ob da die Karte jetzt 39 Grad, oder 41 Grad hat, ist da egal. Dennoch interessantes Feature.



es geht um die luft die raus geblasen wird, ich muss nicht 24/7 über 30° haben weil der PC unter volllast läuft besonders wenn es nicht notwendig ist


----------



## yummycandy (13. Juni 2018)

Mal eine andere Sichtweise, warum VEGA nicht so top geworden ist. 
Forbes berichtet, daß 2/3 des VEGA Entwicklungsteams abgezogen wurden, um an NAVI zu arbeiten. NAVI wird allerdings erstmal direkt Für Sonys PS5 rauskommen und wurde auch, aber nicht nur dafür gebaut. Koduri war darüber allerdings nicht so begeistert, obwohl der Deal mit Sony wohl AMD extrem zu gute kommt. Weiterhin wird die PS5 wohl auch mit Zen rauskommen. Weshalb schon über eine Trennung von Navi und Zen, bzw. keine SoC Lösung für Sony spekuliert wird. 

https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasone...nys-playstation-5-vega-suffered/#53080f3024fd
[H]ardOCP: AMD Navi Made for Sony - Less Vega for You

Edit:
Das passt ziemlich gut dazu: MS berichtet heute, daß 2020 eine neue XBox rauskommen soll.

Microsoft's Next-Gen Xbox Reportedly Coming in 2020 | Digital Trends


----------



## yummycandy (13. Juni 2018)

(Bitte als Extrapost hier lassen)

Ich möchte mich nochmal bei Gurdi für sein enormes Engagement und seinen Aufwand hier in diesem Thread bedanken. Ohne Dich würden viele User keine Hilfe und auch keine Antworten zu ihren Fragen rund um VEGA bekommen.


----------



## MfDoom (13. Juni 2018)

die Aktie ist heute um satte 50 Cent gestiegen


----------



## yummycandy (13. Juni 2018)

MfDoom schrieb:


> die Aktie ist heute um satte 50 Cent gestiegen



Schau dir mal den gesamten Monat an. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bath92 (13. Juni 2018)

MfDoom schrieb:


> die Aktie ist heute um satte 50 Cent gestiegen



AMD ist anscheinend im Servermarkt auf dem Vormarsch.

"Mr. Krzanich was very matter-of-fact in saying that Intel would lose server share to AMD in the second half of the year. This wasn't new news,
but we thought it was interesting that Mr. Krzanich did not draw a firm line in the sand as it relates to AMD's potential gains in servers; he only
indicated that it was Intel's job to not let AMD capture 15-20% market share."

Mehr Umsatz/Gewinn kommt (hoffentlich) auch der GPU-Sparte (Forschung/Entwicklung) zu gute.
Vor allem wenn sich bewahrheitet, dass Navi nicht im High-End-Segment mitspielen wird.


----------



## yummycandy (13. Juni 2018)

bath92 schrieb:


> Vor allem wenn sich bewahrheitet, dass Navi nicht im High-End-Segment mitspielen wird.



Navi wird oben mitspielen, aber erst mit NAVI 20. Der erste Chip scheint wie gesagt für die PS5 und für den Polaris Nachfolger zu sein.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Juni 2018)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Navi wird oben mitspielen, aber erst mit NAVI 20. Der erste Chip scheint wie gesagt für die PS5 und für den Polaris Nachfolger zu sein.



Ich tippe auch her auf einen Vega Refresh, wenn man an den richtigen Ecken ansetzt dürfte da noch einiges zu holen sein im 7nm Verfahren.
Danke übrigens für die Blumen


----------



## EyRaptor (14. Juni 2018)

Jurassic World Evolution im Benchmark (Seite 2) - ComputerBase

recht solides Ergebnis für Vega 
Optimiert und mit HBM OC ist bestimmt noch mehr drin.


----------



## drstoecker (14. Juni 2018)

Ja die Ergebnisse sind genau so wie man sich die  vorstellt.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Juni 2018)

Das Spiel ist eh gesetzt bei mir. Wenn da noch so eine performante Engine hinter steht zahle ich auch gerne ein paar Euro mehr und kaufe es mir recht früh.

Man sollte noch bedenken dass AMD bisher keinen optimierten Treiber für das Spiel anbietet im Gegensatz zu Nvidia.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Juni 2018)

Endlich weg vom schrottigen 18.5.2er.
AMD-Grafiktreiber-Download: Adrenalin 18.6.1 fur Warhammer: Vermintide 2 - ComputerBase
Der Subnautica Bug ist damit auch endlich gefixt(@Rally)

Vermintide 2 läuft spürbar besser mit dem Treiber, auch in 4k.
Generell hat der Treiber eine saubere Leistung. Ein neuer Rekord bei mir mit so niedrigem Takt und HBCC on.


----------



## Freiheraus (14. Juni 2018)

Die Entwickler von Jurassic World Evolution haben sich sichtlich bemüht für beide Seiten zu optimieren, das sieht man auch an der Detailskalierung beider Kontrahenten im Computerbase-Artikel. Das Game scheint sich auch gut zu verkaufen, laut steamspy gibt es bereits zwischen 200.000 und 500.000 Nutzer. Ich will eigentlich nicht herumätzen (tu's heute trotzdem^^), aber Benches von solchen relevanteren Games würde ich auch hier auf PCGH lieber sehen als das x-te Unreal-Engine Gelump wie z.B. Ancestors Legacy mit seinen schnöden 20.000 - 50.000 Steam-Verkäufen. 

Ist mir eh ein Rätsel wie man als Redakteur noch Freude an diesen technisch völlig uninteressanten Unreal-Engine-Indie-Brei haben kann, bei dem die Erkenntnisse bereits vorher feststehen/absehbar sind:  Kernskalierung bis 4 Threads/Kerne (i5/HT-frei ist King), GeForce-Karten 15-25% vor gleichwertigen Radeon-Karten... das ist wie eine kaputte Schallplatte, die wiederholt auch immer das selbe. Im Prinzip könnte man für solche Technikartikel vorgefertige Textbausteine verwenden, Überraschungen gibt es ohnehin kaum.  Apropos Überraschung, verwundert war ich eher, dass nicht auch noch Agony "mitgenommmen" wurde, aber vielleicht ist es jemanden in der Redaktion tatsächlich schon zu blöd geworden jeden (kleinen) Titel aus der UE4-Retorte durchzuexerzieren. Ich lese die Artikel ohnehin nicht mehr und viele andere klicken offenbar noch nicht mal mehr drauf.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Juni 2018)

Ach ich schau immer mal gerne in so Benchmarks, auch wenn die Unrealengine da wirklich reichlich unspektakulär ist.

Ich hatte aber auch wie du auf einen Benchmark von Jurassic World hier gewartet.
Ich finde das Computerbase die letzte Zeit wirklich sehr interessante Tests und Artikel veröffentlicht.

Kürzlich das Vega 11 OC, Vega nach einem Jahr, Einsteiger und Mittelklassekarten in den beliebten Multiplayertiteln getestet, HBCC Test bei diversen Games, etc.

PCGH könnte da durchaus etwas mehr bringen online. Warum kein Test der Nano z.B.?
Man wäre der erste im Netz gewesen, kann ich nicht so recht verstehen.


----------



## EyRaptor (14. Juni 2018)

Stimmt schon das CB einiges mehr an Tests bringt und diese dann meist auch schneller.
Allerdings muss man fairerweise auch sagen, dass sich PCGH viel Content für die Print-Version aufspart.

Langsam sind sie aber dennoch. Beim launch der Vega Frontier hätte man z.B. viel Aufmerksamkeit auf sich lenken können, wenn man schnell Tests geliefert hätte.
Stattdessen hat man es Youtubern wie GamersNexus überlassen den guten Content mit echten Tests zu liefern.

off topic:
Geht es nur mir so, oder ist der Umgangston im Forum von CB in der letzten Zeit (Monate) wirklich  ruppiger geworden?
Bei einigen gleichen Themen fühle ich mich auf PCGH beim lesen deutlich wohler als jetzt bei CB. Das war aber nicht immer so und irritiert mich etwas.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Juni 2018)

Ich lese da nur still mit was mich wirklich interessiert, wie damals hier auch.
Kann das also schlecht beurteilen.


----------



## drstoecker (15. Juni 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz abschalten im Urlaub mit dem Hobby geht irgendwie nicht!


----------



## EyRaptor (15. Juni 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na also, da sieht man es mal wieder! ... Vega ist laut, braucht unmengen Energie und erzeugt nur heiße Luft !!!1!1!!  
Traurig, 600-1200 Watt und es kommt nur heiße Luft raus. hehehe 

Edit: aber mal im Ernst. Was glaubt ihr, wie lange es noch braucht, bis es Vega mal zu vernünftigen oder gar günstigen Preisen gebraucht zu kaufen geben wird?
Ich schäme mich ja schon fast, dass ich das NV Lineup in meiner Sammlung schon vollständig hab aber mir noch immer zwei AMD Karten fehlen.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Juni 2018)

Also ich würde sagen es bessert sich gaaaanz langsam.
Es wundert mich dass die Gebrauchtpreise nicht schon längst deutlicher eingesackt sind, die Preise sind da teilweise über dem Neupreis...


----------



## Kyuss89 (15. Juni 2018)

Wieso habt ihr eigentlich alle HBCC an? Das was man an Benchmarks dazu findet war bislang ja nicht so berauschend...

Könntet ihr mich bitte kurz aufschlauen


----------



## Froschbremse (15. Juni 2018)

Versteh ich auch nicht, sollte ja erst was bringen wenn einem der VRam ausgeht.


----------



## Froschbremse (15. Juni 2018)

doppel post. sry


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (15. Juni 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Es wundert mich dass die Gebrauchtpreise nicht schon längst deutlicher eingesackt sind, die Preise sind da teilweise über dem Neupreis...



Meine Vermutung ist, dass es sich noch um Miningkarten handelt, die noch zu einer Zeit gekauft wurden, als die Preise jenseits von gut und böse waren. Und jetzt versuchen sie, die noch für möglichst viel Geld loszuwerden.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Juni 2018)

Kyuss89 schrieb:


> Wieso habt ihr eigentlich alle HBCC an? Das was man an Benchmarks dazu findet war bislang ja nicht so berauschend...
> 
> Könntet ihr mich bitte kurz aufschlauen



Rein aus Testzwecken, lediglich in Wolfenstein 2 konnte ich bisher ein positives Ergebnis erzielen in normalen Settings.
Ich teste aber immer auch unterschiedliche Szenarien, Frametimes aber auch die Ladezeiten berhalte ich im Auge.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Juni 2018)

Zum Thema Benchmarks:
Wreckfest im Benchmark - ComputerBase

Vega macht hier ne gute Figur.
Ich hab heute mal Quake Champions geladen, Max Out @4k dauerhaft über 60Fps. Sehr nice.


----------



## bath92 (15. Juni 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Zum Thema Benchmarks:
> Wreckfest im Benchmark - ComputerBase
> 
> Vega macht hier ne gute Figur.
> Ich hab heute mal Quake Champions geladen, Max Out @4k dauerhaft über 60Fps. Sehr nice.



Nette Benchmarks bis auf das CPU-Limit unterhalb von 4K.
Vega schlägt sich gut im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz. Ein Fragezeichen hinterlassen allerdings die beiden Treiber, welche wohl beide noch nicht für das Game optimiert wurden.

Außerdem fällt die starke Ryzen-Performance auf.


----------



## hugo-03 (16. Juni 2018)

doch nicht so regelmäßige updates AMD Raven Ridge: Radeon-Grafiktreiber fur APUs nur alle drei Monate - ComputerBase


----------



## Gripschi (16. Juni 2018)

Hey Jungs,

ich brauche mal Rat. Ich möchte demnächst auf eine Vega 56/64 wechslen.

Welche Modelle sind den Empfhelnswert? Und wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit UV ?

Grüße


----------



## Gurdi (16. Juni 2018)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> 
> ich brauche mal Rat. Ich möchte demnächst auf eine Vega 56/64 wechslen.
> 
> ...



Wirklich schlechte Modelle gibt es eigentlich nicht wirklich, wenn man mal von ein paar Exoten wie der MSI Air absieht die lediglich zu einem Umbau auf Wasserkühlung taugt.

Wenn du eine ausgewogene Mischung aus Leistung und Verbrauch haben möchtest ist die Red Dragon von Powercolor oder die Saphire Puls eine gute Wahl. Die Flaggschiffe in Sachen Kühlleistung sind klar die Red Devil sowie die Saphire Nitro Limited(mit Abstand die beste, aber quasi nie verfügbar zu christlichen Preisen). Gigabyte und Asus bewegen sich so dazwischen mit Ihren Modellen wobei man hier das GPP im Hinterkopf behalten sollte meiner Meinung nach.

UV/OC gehen rauf und runter bei Vega, kommt drauf an welche Leistungsaufnahme du anstrebst. Die 56er haben das höchste OC Potential, insbesondere mit Samsung Ram.


----------



## Gripschi (16. Juni 2018)

Danke schonmal.

OC strebe ich nicht wirklich an. Hab damit genug getestet, leichtes OC gelegentlich je nach Game.

Sonst lief meine jetzige 980Ti meist Standardtakt oder leicht UV. Mir ist bewusst das es kein großer Sprung ist. Da die GPU dann ein Freund bekommt passt das für mich.

Da ich auch einen Freesync Monitor habe möchte ich das endlich nutzen.

Woran erkenne ich den Samsung RAM? 

Von der reinen Leistung reicht eine 56, aber da ich derzeit das Budget hab tendiere ich zur 64.

Die genannten Modelle schaue ich mir Mal an.


----------



## moonshot (16. Juni 2018)

Die Custom 56er haben glaube ich praktisch alle Hynix HBM. Die Referenz Karten hatten alle Samsung. Die 64er haben grundsätzlich Samsung Speicher.

Im normalen Verbrauchsbereich kommt man mit einer Vega 56 bis auf 5% an eine 64, wenn der Speicher weit genug hoch geht.


----------



## Zerosix-06 (16. Juni 2018)

So nun auch mal ein wenig zum testen mit dem neuen Treiber gekommen, ja der ist echt nett...

TOP: Subnautica funktioniert wieder, aber spiele das gerade eh nicht wirklich, aber gut zu wissen.

hier mal noch ein paar Benchmarks



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gefällt mir


----------



## Gurdi (16. Juni 2018)

64er haben immer Samsung Ram soweit ich weiß, 56er können auch Hynix haben.
Eine 56er UV oder eine 64er sind schon ein gutes Stück schneller als eine 980ti.

Die günstigsten 64er derzeit liegen bei 600Euro.

@Zero:Ich hab quasi identische Werte wie du 
Der neue Treiber läuft wirklich auffällig sauber.


----------



## Zerosix-06 (17. Juni 2018)

ja und ich finde er ist auch richtig stabil  läuft richtig gut.
muss mal die tage nochmal an die Clock... settings ran, vielleicht bekomme ich ja noch ein wenig was aus meiner V56 heraus, das oben sind noch nicht die max settings. 
Wreckfest muss ich mir auch mal noch anschauen, das habe ich vor einer gefühlten Ewigkeit im Early Access mal geholt, gestern dann wieder heruntergeladen aber noch nicht gestartet


----------



## Gurdi (17. Juni 2018)

Zerosix-06 schrieb:


> ja und ich finde er ist auch richtig stabil  läuft richtig gut.
> muss mal die tage nochmal an die Clock... settings ran, vielleicht bekomme ich ja noch ein wenig was aus meiner V56 heraus, das oben sind noch nicht die max settings.
> Wreckfest muss ich mir auch mal noch anschauen, das habe ich vor einer gefühlten Ewigkeit im Early Access mal geholt, gestern dann wieder heruntergeladen aber noch nicht gestartet



Wenn ich das richtig sehe dann könnte es langsam eng werden für die 1080 Referenz.

SS4 hat seit einem Patch eine deutlich bessere Leistung, rund 15% grob überschlagen in UHD. Auch Prey scheint seit einem Spielepatch besser zu laufen auf Vega. Wenn Pascal dort nicht ähnlich profitiert wirds eng mit den 1,9% vor der V64.


----------



## Freiheraus (17. Juni 2018)

Ich habe mir nun ein Seasonic Prime Platinum 850W Netzteil besorgt, um zu klären warum sich mein System unter GPU-Volllast (Vega FE) meistens abgeschaltet hat. Wollt ihr raten?



Spoiler



Das Seasonic Prime Titanium 650W war Schuld, es kommt mit der Vega FE tatsächlich nicht klar obwohl das Gesamtsystem nie über 360 Watt Leistungsaufnahme hinauskommt. Mit dem 850W Netzteil  gibt es keine Abschaltungen mehr! Yeah...


----------



## drstoecker (17. Juni 2018)

Klingt interessant, aber es wird ja auf der Homepage nicht umsonst ein großes Netzteil empfohlen, es sollte mit den hohen spannungsspitzen zu tun haben.
hatte anfangs auch Probleme mit meiner vega64. Hatte dann auch verschiedene Netzteile ausprobiert bis hin zum dark power 11 1000w. Hängengeblieben bin ich schließlich beim seasonic Prime Titan 850w. Mitlerweile habe ich aber ein seasonic Prime Gold 750w drin.


----------



## Kyuss89 (17. Juni 2018)

Hab auch mal ein wenig mit Undervolting gespielt, da die Karte vorher einfach immer im Silent BIOS lief (Powercolor Red Devil Vega 56) und quasi immer im Power-Target hing.

Bin aufs OC BIOS gewechselt und bin runter bis auf 1,04V wobei ich auch den Maximaltakt auf 1530Mhz runtergesetzt habe, da ich ab und zu Abstürze hatte.

Die Karte taktet dann meist auf WQHD auf ca. 1480 MHz, der Speicher ging leider nur bis 875 Mhz, 900Mhz führten zu Abstürzen.

Die ASIC Power dümpelt dann in Battlefield 1 irgendwo bei 200-210 Watt.

Sind das Zahlen die ihr hier im Forum bestätigen könnt, oder erscheint euch das noch lange nicht ausgereizt


----------



## hugo-03 (17. Juni 2018)

Kyuss89 schrieb:


> Hab auch mal ein wenig mit Undervolting gespielt, da die Karte vorher einfach immer im Silent BIOS lief (Powercolor Red Devil Vega 56) und quasi immer im Power-Target hing.
> 
> Bin aufs OC BIOS gewechselt und bin runter bis auf 1,04V wobei ich auch den Maximaltakt auf 1530Mhz runtergesetzt habe, da ich ab und zu Abstürze hatte.
> 
> ...



Battlefield zieht wenig Power (Im Vergleich zu anderen spielen) zum Rest kann ich nichts sagen


----------



## Gurdi (17. Juni 2018)

Bei 1,04 gehen bei ausgewachsener Kühlung wie bei der Devil mehr Core.Da sollte die Karte eigentlich so um die 1550Mhz liegen.


----------



## Rallyesport (17. Juni 2018)

Was ist eig der Grund das auch derChip der Vega 56 so gut takten lässt,der Speicher aber umso weniger?


----------



## hugo-03 (17. Juni 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Was ist eig der Grund das auch derChip der Vega 56 so gut takten lässt,der Speicher aber umso weniger?



Weniger Spannung, ob hynix Speicher auch Einfluss hat weiß ich nicht


----------



## Gurdi (17. Juni 2018)

Hynix Speicher taktet nicht so gut wie der Samsung.
Wie Hugo schon sagt, dann noch die geringere Spannung bei der 56er auf dem Ram.

Die Vegachips verhalten sich eigentlich fast identisch beim takten.


----------



## tobse2056 (17. Juni 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Klingt interessant, aber es wird ja auf der Homepage nicht umsonst ein großes Netzteil empfohlen, es sollte mit den hohen spannungsspitzen zu tun haben.
> hatte anfangs auch Probleme mit meiner vega64. Hatte dann auch verschiedene Netzteile ausprobiert bis hin zum dark power 11 1000w. Hängengeblieben bin ich schließlich beim seasonic Prime Titan 850w. Mitlerweile habe ich aber ein seasonic Prime Gold 750w drin.



Wenn ich das so lese, bin ich froh das mein Be Quiet Straight Power 10 500 Watt meine Vega64 @ 240watt Asic und nen Ryzen 1800x@ 3,8Ghz @1,35v mit  macht
Zumindest sind Prime95 und Furmark gleichzeitig kein Problem 

Aber Übertakten ist wahrscheinlich nicht drin, zumindest sollte ich das Powertarget nicht erhöhen.


----------



## Rallyesport (17. Juni 2018)

Bei mir crasht es auch ab und an, vor allem zu früheren Zeiten als man die Spannung noch höher lassen musste beim optimieren. 
Aber auch jetzt ist es noch nicht optimal, Straight Power 10 700W. Wäre das 11er wohl besser gewesen, aber das kam erst ein paar Wochen raus nachdem ich meins gekauft hatte...


----------



## Gurdi (17. Juni 2018)

Mein passiv gekühltes Enermax Digifanless macht keine Probleme, trotz nur 550Watt. Mein Uralt PQ5 Straight Power mit 650Watt ebenfalls nicht und ein olles P8 Pure Power mit 730Watt zickt auch nicht.


----------



## Gripschi (17. Juni 2018)

8GB PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 64 Red Devil Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de

Die Red Dragon gibt es wohl nur für Vega 56.  Denke das Ich die holen werde. Die Nitro ist zwar bei caseking lieferbar koset aber direkt 700€.

Oder ich warte noch etwas bis der Preis etwas fällt, was aber auch duaern kann. 620€ ist eigenltich ganz gut denk ich.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Juni 2018)

Gripschi schrieb:


> 8GB PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 64 Red Devil Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de
> 
> Die Red Dragon gibt es wohl nur für Vega 56.  Denke das Ich die holen werde. Die Nitro ist zwar bei caseking lieferbar koset aber direkt 700€.
> 
> Oder ich warte noch etwas bis der Preis etwas fällt, was aber auch duaern kann. 620€ ist eigenltich ganz gut denk ich.



Gibt ja auch noch Far Cry dazu aktuell, was den Preis ein wenig amortisiert. Ansonsten hat Alternate noch ne ROG Strix im Outlet aktuell, dann aber ohne Far Cry.
ASUS ROG STRIX RX VEGA 64 OC, Grafikkarte 2x HDMI, 2x DisplayPort, DVI-D, Outlet

Die Verfügbarkeit bei Vega hat schon wieder ein kritisches Niveau erreicht, unglaublich.

Hier der erste Test der Nano
Powercolor RX Vega 56 Nano Edition im Test - Die kleinste High-End-GPU


----------



## bath92 (17. Juni 2018)

Gripschi schrieb:


> 8GB PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 64 Red Devil Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de
> 
> Die Red Dragon gibt es wohl nur für Vega 56.  Denke das Ich die holen werde. Die Nitro ist zwar bei caseking lieferbar koset aber direkt 700€.
> 
> Oder ich warte noch etwas bis der Preis etwas fällt, was aber auch duaern kann. 620€ ist eigenltich ganz gut denk ich.



Wenn du noch warten kannst würde ich noch ein paar Tage stillhalten, bei Mindfactory kommen diese Preisschwankungen relativ oft vor.
Die von dir verlinkte Karte war jetzt über einen längeren Zeitraum für 519 € zu haben und ist weiterhin als „lagernd“ deklariert. Kann gut sein, dass die Preise morgen schon wieder nach unten gehen. 😉


----------



## moonshot (17. Juni 2018)

Mein altes 450 Watt BQ Netzteil, ist so schlecht, dass mein RAM OC instabil wurde und ich auf 2933MHz runter musste, aber ansonsten läuft das mit Vega und 2700X anstandslos. Rein an der Leistung können die Probleme also eigentlich nicht liegen.


----------



## Gripschi (17. Juni 2018)

bath92 schrieb:


> Wenn du noch warten kannst würde ich noch ein paar Tage stillhalten, bei Mindfactory kommen diese Preisschwankungen relativ oft vor.
> Die von dir verlinkte Karte war jetzt über einen längeren Zeitraum für 519 € zu haben und ist weiterhin als „lagernd“ deklariert. Kann gut sein, dass die Preise morgen schon wieder nach unten gehen.



Dann warte ich noch etwas. Danke für die Info.

Wobei Geizhals 600€ als Tiefsten Preis ausgibt.
___

Zur NT Diskussion, ein DP 11 550W sollte mit einer Vega 64 klar kommen denk ich.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (17. Juni 2018)

Hi,

ich melde mich mal zurück hier. Hatte mittlerweile etwas zeit meine Strix zu optimieren:

+50PT / P6 1075mV / P7 1125mV / +2% OC / HBM 1000MHz @ 1100mV - Damit ist sie TimeSpy Extreme u. FireStrike Extreme Loop stable. Die temps sind durchaus OK und das ''OC'' im vergleich zu stock auch annehmbar - sie pendelt sich bei +- 1560 ein @ +-280w^^. Ingame geht sie teilweise auf über 1600, wobei ich nur kurzzeitig FC5 und Fallout 4 testen konnte bis jetzt - immerhin säuft sie etwa 40w weniger bei deutlich mehr takt als stock. Dennoch bin ich nicht zufrieden, da ich mir doch etwas mehr erwartet hätte. Erhöhe ich den takt noch minimal manuell oder nur prozentuell um 0,5% haut sie ab, erhöhe ich die spannung, taktet sie niedriger - bin wohl power limitiert. Zum testen hatte ich die lüfter auf 100% - GPU 67°C / HBM 73°C bei erst genanntem setting - gut heute ist nicht optimal, hab etwa 26°C ambient in meinem zockerzimmer . Eigentlich wollte ich mindestens den von asus angegebenen boost erreichen, schade - die 10.000 in FireStrike Ex. sind auch noch nicht gefallen  - Bios ist noch nicht geflashed, da ich keines finden kann - auf der support page von asus finde ich nur eine .rar datei wenn ich auf driver update tool klicke und das Bios auf techpowerup ist laut GPUz ident mit meinem. Also hänge ich bei 220w boardpower fest. Den HBM schau ich mir heute abend noch an, denke da geht noch was.

LG


----------



## bath92 (17. Juni 2018)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Dann warte ich noch etwas. Danke für die Info.
> 
> Wobei Geizhals 600€ als Tiefsten Preis ausgibt.
> ___
> ...



Mein Fehler, hab auf die 56er Version geklickt. 

Netzteil passt. 
Der Vorgänger (DP 10) kann bei der 550 W Version bis zu 700W zur Verfügung stellen. Außerdem geht es nur um die Lastspitzen welche nur kurzzeitig anliegen.
Da bist du mit einem guten Netzteil wie dem DP 11 auf alle Fälle auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## moreply (17. Juni 2018)

Das DPP 10 550w kann keine 700w liefern, auch nicht kurzzeitig. Was hat der Vorgänger bitte mit dem DPP11 zu tun? 

Das 11er 550w hat die Plattform vom 650w kann aber auch nur kurze peaks ausgleichen. Wichtig ist die PCIe Stecker auf 2 Rails zu verteilen.


----------



## bath92 (17. Juni 2018)

moreply schrieb:


> Das DPP 10 550w kann keine 700w liefern, auch nicht kurzzeitig. Was hat der Vorgänger bitte mit dem DPP11 zu tun?
> 
> Das 11er 550w hat die Plattform vom 650w kann aber auch nur kurze peaks ausgleichen. Wichtig ist die PCIe Stecker auf 2 Rails zu verteilen.



Kann leider nicht mit eigenen Werten dienen, Threshold (aus dem Forum hier) hat das Teil allerdings vor einiger Zeit
getestet und da lieferte das DP 10 (550W) über 700W ohne Auffälligkeiten bei Stabilität und Welligkeit. Der Nachfolger dürfte hier kaum schlechter sein.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Juni 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich melde mich mal zurück hier. Hatte mittlerweile etwas zeit meine Strix zu optimieren:
> 
> ...



Das ist durchaus noch ausbaufähig würde ich behaupten.


----------



## Gripschi (17. Juni 2018)

Ich nerve nocheinmal:

Derzeit sind die Red Devil und Asus im Angebot.

Beide sind 5€ auseiander. Welche von Beiden ist besser. Laut Tests, ist die ASUS was Kühlung angeht etwas beser.
Was würdet Ihr aufgrund euer Erfahrung empfehlen.

Grüße


----------



## drstoecker (17. Juni 2018)

Ich würde ganz klar die Asus nehmen!


----------



## Zwock7420 (17. Juni 2018)

Und bei mir wäre 100%ig die Red Devil die 1. Wahl... so unterscheiden sich die Geschmäcker 

Aber mal ehrlich... ich denke du wirst hier kaum jemanden finden, der beide Karten schon hatte. Daher muß man sich wohl auf die Tests verlassen. Und ich denke auch laut denen wird nicht allzu viel zwischen den beiden Karten liegen. Da hat Powercolor schon echt gute Arbeit geleistet mit der Red Devil.


----------



## Rallyesport (17. Juni 2018)

Meint ihr ich sollte bei meinem Netzteil die Graka auch auf zwei Rails verteilen?


----------



## Gurdi (17. Juni 2018)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Ich nerve nocheinmal:
> 
> Derzeit sind die Red Devil und Asus im Angebot.
> 
> ...



An reiner Kühlleistung hat die Red Devil wohl eher die Nase vorn, die Asus hat ein geringere PL.
Die Devil ist auch Out of the Box schneller.
@Rallye:Kann man machen, muss man aber nicht wenn man keine Probs hat.Ich lauf auf einer Rail.


----------



## hugo-03 (18. Juni 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich melde mich mal zurück hier. Hatte mittlerweile etwas zeit meine Strix zu optimieren:
> 
> +50PT / P6 1075mV / P7 1125mV / +2% OC / HBM 1000MHz @ 1100mV - Damit ist sie TimeSpy Extreme u. FireStrike Extreme Loop stable. Die temps sind durchaus OK und das ''OC'' im vergleich zu stock auch annehmbar - sie pendelt sich bei +- 1560 ein @ +-280w^^. Ingame geht sie teilweise auf über 1600, wobei ich nur kurzzeitig FC5 und Fallout 4 testen konnte bis jetzt - immerhin säuft sie etwa 40w weniger bei deutlich mehr takt als stock. Dennoch bin ich nicht zufrieden, da ich mir doch etwas mehr erwartet hätte. Erhöhe ich den takt noch minimal manuell oder nur prozentuell um 0,5% haut sie ab, erhöhe ich die spannung, taktet sie niedriger - bin wohl power limitiert. Zum testen hatte ich die lüfter auf 100% - GPU 67°C / HBM 73°C bei erst genanntem setting


*hust*  AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 und RX Vega 56 Overclocking/Undervolting-Thread


----------



## Gripschi (18. Juni 2018)

Ich habe mir jetzt eine Red Devil bestellt. Hab da auch nach Testberichten lesen das bessere Gefühl.

Bin gespannt wie die Karte wird.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Juni 2018)

Na dann willkommen im exklusiven Club der Veganer


----------



## drebbin (18. Juni 2018)

Einer von uns...einer von uns


----------



## Gripschi (18. Juni 2018)

Oh Gott. Was hab ich getan.  

Bin wie gesagt sehr gespannt, besonders freue ich mich aufs UV. Rohrleistung sollte sie genug haben um da etwas zu senken.

Bin auch sehr auf AMDs Wattmann gespannt.


----------



## bath92 (18. Juni 2018)

Vega 56 im Notebookbereich bestätigt: Acer Helios 500: Bekannte Radeon RX Vega 56 mit 120 statt 165 Watt TGP


----------



## Gurdi (18. Juni 2018)

Interessant, hätte ich nicht gedacht dass man den Chip eins zu eins in einen Lappi baut.


----------



## Frontline25 (18. Juni 2018)

Oho... Momentan gibts wieder Preisbumbs... Die Devil 56 ist sogar mal ebend fast 80€ nach oben gesetzt worden 
Preisentwicklung für PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Red Devil (90 Tage) Geizhals Deutschland

Die 64er versionen haben noch nicht so ein Drastischen anstieg, gehen aber auch wieder nach oben... Und dachte der Markt entspannt sich nun endlich mal.
Spiele mit dem Gedanken Ende 2018/ Anfang 2019 aufzurüsten


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (18. Juni 2018)

Ich finde, man sollte nicht einfach nach dem günstigsten Preis im Preisvergleich gucken, denn das können auch kurzfristige Angebote sein. Man sollte gucken, in welchem Preisbereich sich der Großteil der Händler bewegt um eine "repräsentative" Aussage über die Preisentwicklung geben zu können.


----------



## moonshot (18. Juni 2018)

ATI-Flash Windows 10 Build 1803 Download AMD/ATI ATIFlash | TechPowerUp

Bekomme mein Geld fürs NT wieder. 160€ für ein neues Seasonic sind mir eigentlich zu viel, aber ein DPP 11 müsste ich erst neu Sleeven. Mit Versand halt auch nicht viel billiger. Was tut man nicht alles für sein Hobby. Immerhin muss ich die Grafikkarte nicht einschicken.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Juni 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> ATI-Flash Windows 10 Build 1803 Download AMD/ATI ATIFlash | TechPowerUp
> 
> Bekomme mein Geld fürs NT wieder. 160€ für ein neues Seasonic sind mir eigentlich zu viel, aber ein DPP 11 müsste ich erst neu Sleeven. Mit Versand halt auch nicht viel billiger. Was tut man nicht alles für sein Hobby. Immerhin muss ich die Grafikkarte nicht einschicken.



Na endlich ein neues ATI Flash, Danke für den Hinweis.
Natürlich blöd bei dir mit dem NT, aber wenn du die verlegten Kabel lassen kannst spart das ja schon mal viel Arbeit im Anschluss.
Wie lange musstest du jetzt auf eine Antwort warten?


----------



## TheEpicHorst (18. Juni 2018)

Update hier:

Hab heute meine karte geflashed - erst mit dem asus tool. biosswitch stand auf P(ower) also sollte das 260w bios geflashed werden. Hat auch wunderbar funktioniert nur wollte sie dann nicht mehr. Firestrike Extreme gestartet und sie hat sich verabschiedet inkl. reboot. Danach habe ich erst mal DDU ausgeführt und den treiber neu installiert, man weiß ja nie. Immer noch crash bzw. system gelockt, musste rebooten um was machen zu können. Als nächstes mit ATIFlash das 260w bios der Strix 64 von techpowerup geflashed. ging auch wunderbar und ich konnte kurz TimeSpy laufen lassen, jedoch nahm sich die karte immer noch nur 220w @ stock. FireStrike Extreme ging dann auch - bei 220w. Wenn ich versuche das PT anzuheben bringt das auch nichts bzw. sie crashed sporadisch. Hab jetzt wieder auf das Asus bios geflashed jedoch zickt sie weiterhin herum. So eine ******* - eigentlich wollte ich heute abend schön zocken . Ich Idiot hab natürlich das Stock bios nicht gespeichert ... Hat jemand eine idee? Q-bios hab ich noch nicht getestet ob da alles läuft, hab jetzt leider keine zeit mehr. Ich hoffe ich bekomme das wieder hin...

LG


----------



## ATIR290 (18. Juni 2018)

Würde mich nicht Wundern wenn AMD an den Primitiv Shadern dran ist ...
So still es um Vega mal ist!

Pünktlich zum Turing Release...


----------



## EyRaptor (18. Juni 2018)

@TheEpicHorst

Auf Techpowerup hat es eine ziemlich große vBios  Collection, vllt wirst du da fündig.
VGA Bios Collection | TechPowerUp


----------



## TheEpicHorst (18. Juni 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> @TheEpicHorst
> 
> Auf Techpowerup hat es eine ziemlich große vBios  Collection, vllt wirst du da fündig.
> VGA Bios Collection | TechPowerUp



Danke, hatte ich schon geflashed nur leider haben die das stock bios nicht. Gerade läuft sie mit erhöhtem PT aber wenn ich im wattman auf balanced lasse ist sie sofort weg sobald ich den benchmark starte. Was mir auch komisch vorkommt, sollte sie nicht 260w ziehen mit dem bios bzw. mit erhöhtem PT entsprechend mehr?

EDIT: wieder crash mit den settings von gestern - muss für heute schluss machen aber das wurmt mich ganz gewaltig.

Falls hier noch jemand das stock P bios der Strix 64 hätte, wäre ziemlich dankbar für eine kopie


----------



## moonshot (18. Juni 2018)

@ Gurdi Alles in Allem 4 Wochen. Hatte zum Glück noch das alte. Muss halt jetzt schauen welches neue ich mir hole.

@ EpicHorst Änder das PT doch über die Registry. Du hast ja eine 64, da gibt es eigentlich keinen guten Grund zum flashen. Bei der 56 gehts ja um die Speicherspannung. Mehr zieht die Karte nur, wenn sie PT Limitiert war, bei Spannung oder Temp interessiert das PT die Karte nicht.


----------



## hugo-03 (18. Juni 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Danke, hatte ich schon geflashed nur leider haben die das stock bios nicht. Gerade läuft sie mit erhöhtem PT aber wenn ich im wattman auf balanced lasse ist sie sofort weg sobald ich den benchmark starte. Was mir auch komisch vorkommt, sollte sie nicht 260w ziehen mit dem bios bzw. mit erhöhtem PT entsprechend mehr?



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ocking-undervolting-thread-2.html#post9017138


----------



## TheEpicHorst (18. Juni 2018)

Ich wollte das bios flashen, weil standardmäßig beide bios versionen auf 220w limitiert sind und Asus dann versionen mit 240w/260w nachgeschoben hat. Bevor ich jetzt versuche weiter zu OC gilt es erst mal rauszufinden, warum sie jetzt zickt... @balanced, @stock


----------



## hugo-03 (18. Juni 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Ich wollte das bios flashen, weil standardmäßig beide bios versionen auf 220w limitiert sind und Asus dann versionen mit 240w/260w nachgeschoben hat. Bevor ich jetzt versuche weiter zu OC gilt es erst mal rauszufinden, warum sie jetzt zickt... @balanced, @stock



hier habe ich die reg datei mit pt 100 als download  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...cking-undervolting-thread-49.html#post9163777


----------



## tobse2056 (18. Juni 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Ich wollte das bios flashen, weil standardmäßig beide bios versionen auf 220w limitiert sind und Asus dann versionen mit 240w/260w nachgeschoben hat. Bevor ich jetzt versuche weiter zu OC gilt es erst mal rauszufinden, warum sie jetzt zickt... @balanced, @stock



Das 240 Watt bios ist das was du von der Asus Website bekommst. Hab auch nicht rausgefunden wo es das andere gibt, aber zur Not erhöhe einfach das Powertarget per Treiber.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (18. Juni 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Das 240 Watt bios ist das was du von der Asus Website bekommst. Hab auch nicht rausgefunden wo es das andere gibt, aber zur Not erhöhe einfach das Powertarget per Treiber.



Es gibt 2: Q 240w und P 260w soweit ich das herausgefunden habe. Auf techpowerup werden auch beide versionen gelistet.

Was zeigt dir GPUZ an, 220w oder 240w bei der boardpower?

LG


----------



## ATIR290 (18. Juni 2018)

Hier mal Batman Arkham Knight
in 4 K und meinem Untervolting:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Juni 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Es gibt 2: Q 240w und P 260w soweit ich das herausgefunden habe. Auf techpowerup werden auch beide versionen gelistet.
> 
> Was zeigt dir GPUZ an, 220w oder 240w bei der boardpower?
> 
> LG



Was genau hast du denn vor?
Also du hast eine 64er Strix, rein von der Theorie her, wenn du ein Bios mit veränderten Werten anwendest, dann kann es sein dass die Karte den Takt zu hoch skaliert, daher der Crash. Also mach doch einfach folgendes:
Nimm dein 260Watt Bios von der Strix, drauf flashen(aber bitte mit ATI Flash, lass die Finger von Firmentools) im Wattman auf Benutzerdefiniert und dann erst mal den Takt runter und eine stabile Basis finden.

Ich hab eben das 64er LC Bios geflasht, wenn ich da @Stock starte crasht der auch sofort. Das ist normal. Also Bios deiner Wahl drauf, erstmal Takt -5%  und dann testen obs läuft.Danach langsam hochtasten.

@ATIR: Ich teste gerade einen 900mv Build mit dem LC Bios, irgendwelche Tips?
Meine aktuelle Ausgangsbasis



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (18. Juni 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was genau hast du denn vor?
> Also du hast eine 64er Strix, rein von der Theorie her, wenn du ein Bios mit veränderten Werten anwendest, dann kann es sein dass die Karte den Takt zu hoch skaliert, daher der Crash. Also mach doch einfach folgendes:
> Nimm dein 260Watt Bios von der Strix, drauf flashen(aber bitte mit ATI Flash, lass die Finger von Firmentools) im Wattman auf Benutzerdefiniert und dann erst mal den Takt runter und eine stabile Basis finden.
> 
> ...



Hallo Gurdi, danke für deine antwort.

Noch mal kurz zusammen gefasst: ich wollte das von Asus offizielle bios update aufspielen, da es mehr power zulassen sollte. Ich habe mittlerweile das 260w bios mit ATIFlash aufgespielt. Irgendwie läuft gar nichts mehr, die werte von gestern auch nicht, auch ohne OC


----------



## Gurdi (18. Juni 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Hallo Gurdi, danke für deine antwort.
> 
> Noch mal kurz zusammen gefasst: ich wollte das von Asus offizielle bios update aufspielen, da es mehr power zulassen sollte. Ich habe mittlerweile das 260w bios mit ATIFlash aufgespielt. Irgendwie läuft gar nichts mehr, die werte von gestern auch nicht, auch ohne OC



Dann mach doch mal was ich dir empfohlen habe, geh auf Benutzerdefiniert und nimm etwas Takt raus, wegen mir auch erstmal großzügiger mit -10% und schau mal ob du damit durch die Benches kommst. Berichte dann mal.


----------



## tobse2056 (18. Juni 2018)

Ich denke mal das du  dieses 260 Watt Bios genommen hast
VGA Bios Collection: Asus RX Vega 64 8192 MB | TechPowerUp

wenn ich so auf das Datum added schaue ist es deutlich älter als das 240watt Bios.
VGA Bios Collection: Asus RX Vega 64 8192 MB | TechPowerUp


Jetzt müsste man wissen wann es wirklich erschienen ist , nicht das es ein falsches oder fehlerhaft benanntes Bios ist.


----------



## drstoecker (18. Juni 2018)

Schau doch mal auf der Homepage, meine die hätten doch mal ein neues bios gebracht was mit angepasster lüfterkurve läuft . Zur Not den Support anschreiben.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Juni 2018)

Laut dem Datenblatt dürften die Biosvarianten sich aber in den Kerndaten kaum unterscheiden.
Selbst die SOC Clocks sind identisch.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (19. Juni 2018)

Guten morgen! Danke für die antworten! ich werde heute abend mal weiter testen und dann berichten!

Wünsch euch allen einen angenehmen tag!

LG


----------



## Gurdi (19. Juni 2018)

Mal ne andere Frage, hat schon jemand hier mal den HBM über 1,1Ghz stabil bekommen? Meine Karte frisst den hohen SOC Clock leider nicht.Ich komme zwar durch Benchmarks die nicht so Speichersensibel sind, aber spätestens TimeSpy haut mich raus.

Das LC Bios erweist sich bei mir übrigens als ganz nützlich, seltsamerweise bleibt meine Karte vermeintlich Kühler.
Kann ein Fuddel der LC sein, kann aber auch mit mehr Power auf dem Lüfteranschluss zusammenhängen bei mir, der muss immerhin zwei F12 antreiben.


----------



## drstoecker (19. Juni 2018)

Ich glaube ich muss mich nochmal an das lc bios ranwagen. Meine erste XFX 64er ref hatte immer Abstürze mit diesem bios, unter Last. Die ersten durchläufe waren übrigends ok und stabil, aber später ging das nicht mehr warum auch immer. Habe jetzt ne neue XFX, werde es mal testen wenn ich am 10.07. aus dem Kroatien Urlaub zurück bin.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Juni 2018)

Ich war positiv überrascht, das LC Bios hat auch noch andere Vorteile in meinem Fall. Die höhere SOC Clock im Bios ermöglicht mir massives Undervolting ohne dass die SOC Clock absinkt, dadurch kann ich selbst bei sehr niedrigen Spannungen den HBM beliebig hoch takten.

Beim 64er Bios musste ich einen Mindestwert bei der vermeintlichen Speicherspannung eintragen, ansonsten kann ich den HBM Takt nicht über 1020 anheben. Ich denke ich teste das auch mal auf meiner 56er. Da hab ich das selbe Problem mit dem HBM aktuell und die Karte stark undervoltet. Der HBM würde dort aber mehr vertragen als 1020 und da die Leistung beim HBM quasi kostenlos ist, wäre das einen versuch wert.

Es kann sein dass das LC Bios nun allgemein besser läuft, da seit einigen Treiberversionen die SOC Clock dynamisch angelegt wird.

Hier mal noch zur Auflockerung eine TimeSpy Extrem Wert. In 4k ist die Vega der 1080er deutlich überlegen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ergebnis erreiche ich mit meinen UV Werten auf 950mv.
Zum Vergleich die schnellste 1080er hier aus dem Forum von Ghorbi: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-8700K Processor,ASRock Z370 Extreme4

Selbst die höchsten Werte im TimeSpy Extrem lassen sich problemlos toppen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaHell63 (19. Juni 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hier mal noch zur Auflockerung eine TimeSpy Extrem Wert. In 4k ist die Vega der 1080er deutlich überlegen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



 Wieder mal ein typischer Gurdi, immer für einen Lacher gut.
Selbst an meiner ~220W GTX 1080 kommst Du gerade noch so vorbei. Wieviel Du dazu brauchst möchte ich gar nicht wissen. 30Grafikpunkte mehr......total überlegen. Doch gleich ganze 0.0079% schneller. Da geht der Punk ab 
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3930K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X79-UD3

Und ob Du die  höchsten Werte so problemlos toppen kannst, will ich erst mal sehen.
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-7900X Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG RAMPAGE VI APEX

Dann gib mal Gas und zieh da mal *total problemlos *vorbei  .


----------



## Rallyesport (19. Juni 2018)

Man sollte vll auch die Benchmarkumgebung berücksichtigen, wie wurde die Karte gekühlt ect. 
Bei Gurdi ist es ja recht alltagstauglich, ich weiß aber nicht ob das mit einer Stickstoffkühlung ect auch noch alltagstauglich ist 
Die Vega wird wohl etwas mehr Strom ziehen, aber da sie UV läuft sollte das jetzt kein sooo großer Unterschied sein. 
Leistung braucht Energie, das war schon immer so, ob nun bei Grafikkarten oder Autos, Flugzeugen usw.
Sobald man sie ausserhalb ihrer Spezifikationen betreibt fängt halt das saufen an, warum AMD die Vega ab Werk so schlecht abgestimmt hat bleibt aber ihr Geheimnis und da bin ich bei jedem dabei der das auch nicht nachvollziehen kann


----------



## DaHell63 (19. Juni 2018)

Meine kleine ist Luftgekühlt und hat nur einen 8 pin Stecker. Und trotzdem sind nur 30p. (3765/3795  Grafic Score), oder 0,007% Unterschied. Wie kann man da von deutlicher Überlehenheit sprechen.
Zumal er mit 1630MHz/1080MHz nicht mal vorbeigekommen ist. (3671 p. Grafic score)
AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6700K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z170 PRO GAMING
Wieviel er für die 3795 anlegen mußte, ist ja unbekannt.

Ist ja nicht mal böse gemeint, aber manchmal ist der gute Gurdi ein wenig zu enthusiastisch wenns um Vega geht.


----------



## Rallyesport (19. Juni 2018)

Ich probiere mal mit meiner unmodifizierten Vega gleich mal bisschen rum. Hab da nur werte im Treiber geändert, sonst ist sie original. Bin mal gespannt was da dann raus kommt ��

Jetzt im Anhang mit Ergebnis.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Juni 2018)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Meine kleine ist Luftgekühlt und hat nur einen 8 pin Stecker. Und trotzdem sind nur 30p. (3765/3795  Grafic Score), oder 0,007% Unterschied. Wie kann man da von deutlicher Überlehenheit sprechen.
> Zumal er mit 1630MHz/1080MHz nicht mal vorbeigekommen ist. (3671 p. Grafic score)
> AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6700K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z170 PRO GAMING
> Wieviel er für die 3795 anlegen mußte, ist ja unbekannt.
> ...



Der Coreclock wird verzerrt wegen dem 64er LC Bios, ich betreibe die Karte aber wie gewohnt mit den alten Settings also 950mv, 200er ASIC. 1510Mhz Core und 1,1Ghz HBM.
Das ganze geht bei rund 240 Watt so durch. Daher meine Annahme dass die WaKü User da locker drüber kommen.

Du solltest vielleicht nicht so vorschnell urteilen, wenn du die Bewertungsgrundlage nicht kennst. Ich habe auch oben erwähnt dass das Ergebnis mit meinen Standardsettings erfolgte @950mv. Ich schieb gleich nen Screen nach mit den Taktwerten und dem Verbrauch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn die Jungs mit LC und 1,7Ghz Core das Ding benchen sind locker 3,9k drin. Manche kriegen auch den HBM auf 1,2Ghz, wie PCGH z.B.

Mal was zu den aktuellen Problemfällen. Die Berichte häufen sich dass Vegauser über abfallenden Takt und schwankende Spannungen berichten. Wer ist denn davon alles betroffen?


----------



## DaHell63 (19. Juni 2018)

Na, bei solchen Sprüchen
*"Hier mal noch zur Auflockerung eine TimeSpy Extrem Wert. In 4k ist die Vega der 1080er deutlich überlegen"*
brauchst  Du Dich nicht wundern, wenn jemand kommt und die deutliche Überlegenheit anzweifelt.

Und mir dann vorwerfen vorschnell zu urteilen. Auf deinen Screens sehe ich mehr Verbrauch bei weniger Leistung als bei meiner  GTX 1080. Wo ist jetzt deine *deutliche Überlegenheit*?


----------



## Gurdi (19. Juni 2018)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Na, bei solchen Sprüchen
> *"Hier mal noch zur Auflockerung eine TimeSpy Extrem Wert. In 4k ist die Vega der 1080er deutlich überlegen"*
> brauchst  Du Dich nicht wundern, wenn jemand kommt und die deutliche Überlegenheit anzweifelt.
> 
> Und mir dann vorwerfen vorschnell zu urteilen. Auf deinen Screens sehe ich mehr Verbrauch bei weniger Leistung als bei meiner  GTX 1080. Wo ist jetzt deine *deutliche Überlegenheit*?



Wenn ich mit meinen popeligen 1,5Ghz eine 1080er mit 2,1Ghz schon überbiete dürften wohl die Jungs mit Wasserkühlung locker bessere Ergebnisse erzielen. 2,1Ghz sind immerhin das Hardcap von Pascal und nur schwer zu überwinden. Ich fand die Annahme jetzt nicht sonderlich abwegig.
Der Verbrauch der Karte ist dabei nun mit 220-245Watt jetzt wirklich nicht sonderlich hoch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde auch behaupten dass eine 64er geschmeidig über 4k kommt mit LC wenn ich schon mit ein wenig rumspielen 3,8k erreiche.


----------



## Rallyesport (19. Juni 2018)

Zu dem Problem was du angesprochen hast Gurdi, 
ich habe ja recht niedrige Taktraten wie wir festgestellt haben, ich bin nun wieder auf das Bios Nr. 2 (powersafe) zurück gewechselt und habe da ich das Gehäuse eh auf hatte mal den Stecker im Netzteil vom PCI-E 2 auf PCI-E 1 Anschluß gewechselt und habe nun durch die Bank weg 30-35Mhz mehr anliegen ohne das ich was an den Werten geändert habe. 
Ich kam ja im Firestrike immer nur so auf ca 1460MHz, jetzt komme aich auf 1490MHz.


----------



## openSUSE (19. Juni 2018)

Die Prozessoren sind zu unterschiedlich, bei TimeSpy ist *auch* der Grafik-Score cpu abhängig insofern machen  4 core (bei Vega) vs 10 core + deutlich höherer Turbo (bei gtx1080) einfach keinen Sinn. 
Den hohen Grafik-Score im  vergleich, verdankt die gtx1080 *AUCH *der CPU.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (19. Juni 2018)

Hi,

kurzes update meinerseits:

Ich habe das erwähnte 240w bios aufgespielt. Immer noch crash auf balanced in FS Ex. Mit reduziertem takt oder PT+50 läuft sie.
Was mir aufgefallen ist: @stock boostet sie auf über 1550MHz jedoch scheint sie auf 220w gelockt zu sein und crashed somit.

Danach habe ich auf das Q bios geswitched und FS Ex. getestet. Da taktet sie DEUTLICH niedriger und schafft den run @ balanced.
Habe jetzt das Q bios kopiert und auf das F bios geflashed für den fall, wenn wattman mal die werte nicht übernimmt und sie mir dann beim spielen abhaut.

Momentan bin ich dabei ein neues OC profil anzufertigen weil das alte, welches vorgestern noch so schön lief, natürlich mit diesem bios instabil ist. zum heulen. Ich beiß mir in den A, das P bios nicht gespeichert zu haben.
Wenigstens hab ich vorhin noch mit dem 240w bios gebencht und die bisher höchste FS Ex. erreicht.

Falls sich jemand fragt, wieso ich ständig FireStrike Extreme erwähne: Es hat sich mit der zeit unter meinen kollegen als 'hausbenchmark' etabliert.

Falls hier jemand zufällig irgendwie an ein stock P bios der Strix kommt, bitte melden.

LG und schönen abend leute!


----------



## Gurdi (19. Juni 2018)

@Epic:Auf was läuft denn das Q Bios?(PL)
Ich könnte das Q Bios der 260Watt Variante anbieten wenn dir das hilft.
https://www.overclock.net/attachments/49915

@Rally:Interessant. Man lernt nie aus bei dieser Karte.
Wie sehen eure Hot Spot Temps so aus aktuell, könnt Ihr da mal paar Daten liefern?


----------



## drebbin (19. Juni 2018)

Was genau meinst du mit "Stock P Bios" ?


----------



## Gurdi (19. Juni 2018)

drebbin schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du mit "Stock P Bios" ?



Er meint das alte 220Watt Bios der Strix womit diese zuerst ausgeliefert wurde.


----------



## drebbin (19. Juni 2018)

StrixVega64-220W.rom

Ok, dann hier, bitte


----------



## Gurdi (19. Juni 2018)

Soll mal einer sagen hier wird einem nicht geholfen


----------



## drebbin (19. Juni 2018)

Hab einfach mal geschaut was meine Karte drauf hat und siehe da


----------



## TheEpicHorst (19. Juni 2018)

Mit stock P bios meinte ich, wie Gurdi schon sagte, das standard 220w bios der strix auf der switch stellung 'P'

Vielen dank dafür!

@Gurdi, danke werd ich auch noch testen!

Gute nacht leute.


----------



## Rallyesport (20. Juni 2018)

Hab mir jetzt doch nen Morpheus besorgt, bzw hier geschossen im Marktplatz...
Was für ein Lüfter sollte es denn sein die man da verbaut? Und vor allem wieviel Drehzhal Max?


----------



## EyRaptor (20. Juni 2018)

Also ich hab SW3 auf dem Morpheus verbaut und bin mit denen zufrieden.
Die neuen Noctuas wären aber bestimmt auch einen Blick wert (sind eben sehr teuer).


----------



## Gurdi (20. Juni 2018)

Also die besten sind tatsächlich die neuen Noctua  würde ich sagen. Ich selbst hab F12 drauf, würde aber im nach hinein wahrscheinlich sogar die Industrial drauf schnallen da man sowieso die RPM kontrollieren kann.


----------



## Rallyesport (20. Juni 2018)

Hmm kannst mir mal nen Link zukommen lassen, gern auch über PM oder so, nicht das ich was flasches kaufe


----------



## Gurdi (20. Juni 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Hmm kannst mir mal nen Link zukommen lassen, gern auch über PM oder so, nicht das ich was flasches kaufe



Schau mal hier rein, da steht viel wesentliches drin:
PC-Lufter fur Radiatoren im Test: Arctic vs. be quiet!, Nanoxia, Noctua und Noiseblocker - ComputerBase


----------



## DeLuXe1992 (20. Juni 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mal was zu den aktuellen Problemfällen. Die Berichte häufen sich dass Vegauser über abfallenden Takt und schwankende Spannungen berichten. Wer ist denn davon alles betroffen?



Wo gibts da Berichte?

Ich scheine aufjedenfall Betroffen zu sein. Allerdings hab ich das ganze noch nicht durchschaut. Treiber ist der ganz neue.

Aufjedenfall war ich sehr verwundert das meine Vega neulich nur mit 1100 bis 1300 Mhz lief. Es war definitv nix PT oder Temp limitiert.

Einstellungen: P6 @ 1547 @ 1000MV ; P7 @ 1647 @ 1050 MV ; HBM 1080 @ 1000.. Real anliegend normalerweise je nach Game im Durschnitt 1600 Mhz.

Als sie gestern nur mit 1300 und weniger lief und ich keinen ersichtlichen Grund dafür gesehen hab, hab ich den Wattman auf Werkeinstellungen zurückgesetzt und so getestet.  Mit Standart Einstellungen lief es dann auch wider. Hab OC wider reingemacht und lief dann auch wider wie gewohnt mit 1600 Mhz.... das ganze hab ich allerdings öfters. Also kA was da im Treiber aktuell nicht so ganz rund läuft.  Es passiert manchmal auch einfach mitten im Spiel das sie Runtertaktet und nicht mehr hochtaktet. Mal läufts 5min, mal ne Stunde. Mit vorigen Treiber lief es immer.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Juni 2018)

Ich hab einfach mehrere Klagen im Forum registriert, es gab da jetzt keinen Speziellen Bericht zu.
Deswegen wollte ich das mal ins Auge fassen. Wie ist deine GPU Hot Spot Temperatur(separat aktiveren wenn neuer GPU Z 2.9)


----------



## DeLuXe1992 (20. Juni 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich hab einfach mehrere Klagen im Forum registriert, es gab da jetzt keinen Speziellen Bericht zu.
> Deswegen wollte ich das mal ins Auge fassen. Wie ist deine GPU Hot Spot Temperatur(separat aktiveren wenn neuer GPU Z 2.9)



Wie gesagt, die Temps waren alle in Ordnung. Kommt drauf welches Spiel. Bis jetz hab ich nur Left4Dead2  (UHD) gespielt, da war der der Hotspot Temp bei knapp 80. Habe natürlich wo ich bemerkt hab das die Karte runtertaktet direkt Superposition durchlaufen lassen. Da war aber alles ok. Temps waren etwas höher.  Schwankend um die 86 Hotspot. Also wie gesagt gabs kein wirklichen Grund dafür.

Komischerweise nach einem Systemneustart hatte ich in Superposition das selbe Problem. Wattman einmal zurückgesetzt ( wie im letzen Post beschrieben ), neu eingestellt und ging wieder. Ich versuch das mal naher wenn ich daheim bin mit GPU Z zu loggen.


----------



## Cleriker (20. Juni 2018)

Haben die betroffenen denn kontrolliert ob sie in den Spielen auch immer das passende wattman-profil aktiv hatten? Ich hatte schon den Fall, dass nach einem größeren Spieleupdate automatisch das Profil deaktiviert war und ich es erst händisch wieder aktivieren musste. 

Legt ihr eigentlich für jedes Spiel einzeln ein Profil ab, oder nur global?

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (20. Juni 2018)

Ich bevorzuge Global, da man bei Vega sonst nicht mehr aus dem Clocken raus kommt. Die Karte verträgt je nach Lastzustand unterschiedliche Taktraten, während ich in Wolfenstein ohne Probs 1580 fahren kann verträgt die Unity Engine nur so um die 1510.

@DeLuxe check mal die Temp bei Unigine mit 8K, insbesondere den Hot Spot


----------



## Rallyesport (20. Juni 2018)

Also ich hatte gestern nen seltsames Verhalten meiner Vega beobachten können, 
in GTA V hatte ich teilweise massive FPS Einbrüche und konnte mir nicht erklären warum.
An einer Stelle wo ich das hatte konnte ich ein seltsames Verhalten beobachten, wenn ich auf das HAus zu fuhr von einer Seite ging der Takt runter auf 1340Mhz und die FPS fielen auf unter 45 und somit war nix mehr mit Free Sync. 
Wenn ich auf die gleiche Stelle zu fuhr nur von der anderen Seite waren die FPS und die Taktraten normal. 
Seltsamerweise hatte ich an der Stelle wo die FPS einbrachen nichtmal 75% Graka Auslastung, so als würde ich in einem CPU Limit hängen, das kann aber eigentlich nicht sein da kein Thread überaus stark ausgelastet war und die Stelle auch in keiner Form prädestiniert für ein CPU Limit war.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (20. Juni 2018)

An welcher Stelle ist das vorgekommen und lässt es sich reproduzieren?


----------



## Gurdi (20. Juni 2018)

Ich habe wirklich noch nie erlebt, dass meine Karte nicht 100% Auslastung hatte. Ich spiele aber auch immer in 4K muss ich dazu sagen.

Handelt es sich denn um einen kurzen Drop oder stagniert die Karte auf dem Niveau dann.


----------



## DeLuXe1992 (20. Juni 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @DeLuxe check mal die Temp bei Unigine mit 8K, insbesondere den Hot Spot



GPU Temp 62° (MAX)
Hotspot 89° (MAX)

Takt lag immer zwischen 1580 und 1590. Diesmal also ohne die Takteinbrüche...


----------



## TheEpicHorst (20. Juni 2018)

Wo genau wird die hotspot temp abgenommen? Sry für die frage, habe leider keine zeit mich selbst besser einzulesen.

LG


----------



## DeLuXe1992 (20. Juni 2018)

in GPU Z... ab V 2.9 allerdings erst wenn man die Manuell hinzufügt


----------



## hugo-03 (20. Juni 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich habe wirklich noch nie erlebt, dass meine Karte nicht 100% Auslastung hatte. Ich spiele aber auch immer in 4K muss ich dazu sagen.
> 
> Handelt es sich denn um einen kurzen Drop oder stagniert die Karte auf dem Niveau dann.



ich habe in bf 1 auch immer 98% auslastung bei leichten cpu limit 1440p/144hz bei 64 mann server


----------



## Rallyesport (20. Juni 2018)

Also das ist am Fuße des Berges da steht so ein Haus was so Lichterketten dran montiert sind ziemlich neben der unteren Station der Seilbahn. 
Also der Takt bleibt dort dann und stagniert, sobald ich mich nur ein paar Meter bewege oder den Kamerawinkel ein wenig ändere taktet die Karte wieder normal.


----------



## DeLuXe1992 (20. Juni 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> ich habe in bf 1 auch immer 98% auslastung bei leichten cpu limit 1440p/144hz bei 64 mann server



Wie viel FPS hast du in etwa?


----------



## hugo-03 (21. Juni 2018)

DeLuXe1992 schrieb:


> Wie viel FPS hast du in etwa?



in der regel so ca 130~135 je nach karte komme ich auch schon mal an FPS lock von 144 FPS


----------



## Gurdi (21. Juni 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> ich habe in bf 1 auch immer 98% auslastung bei leichten cpu limit 1440p/144hz bei 64 mann server



Ja, ich wollte jetzt nicht ausschließen dass es kein CPu Limit gibt, nur verdeutlichen dass ich ohne CPU Limit noch kein Absacken der Auslastung feststellen konnte. In fällen wo Gameworkseffekte zum tragen kommen, sehe ich lediglich an der zu geringen ASIC dass die Karte dort konkret gebremst wird, bei geringen Lastzuständen das selbe. Bei hoher Last tut die Karte was sie soll, arbeiten mit Volldampf.

@Rallye:Ich würde den Fall ignoriere,´´n, scheint ja ein begrenztes Phänomen bisher zu sein bei dir in einer spezifischen Szene.GTA ist jetzt auch ncht gerade für AMD Freundlichkeit bekannt. 

@Deluxe: Die temps sind eigentlich in Ordnung, ein Downclock auf dem GPU Hotspot findet bei 105Grad statt. An deine Kühlung sollte es nicht liegen, kannst du mal Messwerte zu dem Problem geben, via Afterburner oder GPU Z.

@The Epic: Die Frage ist absolut nicht unberechtigt, es weiß nämlich ganz regulär keiner wirklich.
ICH sage, es ist zu 99% das was es heißt, nämlich der heißeste Punkt auf dem Core.(GPU Hot Spot). Ich habe mehrere Tests dazu durchgeführt und bin mir da sehr,sehr sicher da ich die umliegenden Bauteile jeweils identisch gekühlt habe, und Veränderungen an der Packagekühlung direkte Auswirkungen auf die Hotspot haben. 
Die HotSpot Temp ist auch entscheidend für das Taktverhalten der Karte und wird vom Abitrator definitiv mit ausgewertet, ergo je niedriger, desto höher der Boost.
Ab 95° wird der Abitrator zickig, ab 105° findet ein Downclock statt mit massiven eingreifen, bei Spannung, Takt und Power.Ab 115° ist Schluss, Shutdown(Notabschaltung).

Zum aktuellen Vegamarkt:
Endlich mal eine bezahlbare Nitro auf Lager:
Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX Vega 64 ab €' '619,-- (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## drstoecker (21. Juni 2018)

Schon gelesen?

Udoo Bolt: Einplatinen-PC mit Raven-Ridge-APU geht bei Kickstarter durch die Decke


----------



## Gurdi (21. Juni 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Schon gelesen?
> 
> Udoo Bolt: Einplatinen-PC mit Raven-Ridge-APU geht bei Kickstarter durch die Decke



Bin ich gar nicht drauf gekommen dass die neue APU auch so was möglich macht. 
Ich kann mir den Einsatz solcher winzlinge gut auch in Geschäften vorstellen, einen Mini PC irgendwo in eine Ecke zu Pflanzen hat schon was.


----------



## drstoecker (21. Juni 2018)

@gurdi
hast du ne Idee warum die lc Version so performt in dem Wreckfest und die kleine Vega soweit abfällt in 4k?


----------



## Gurdi (21. Juni 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> @gurdi
> hast du ne Idee warum die lc Version so performt in dem Wreckfest und die kleine Vega soweit abfällt in 4k?



Bandbreitenlimitiert weil der HBM nur mit 800Mhz taktet.
4K mit 8x MSAA.
Im CB Bench ist die 56er sogar vor der 1080 in 4k.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (21. Juni 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @The Epic: Die Frage ist absolut nicht unberechtigt, es weiß nämlich ganz regulär keiner wirklich.
> ICH sage, es ist zu 99% das was es heißt, nämlich der heißeste Punkt auf dem Core.(GPU Hot Spot). Ich habe mehrere Tests dazu durchgeführt und bin mir da sehr,sehr sicher da ich die umliegenden Bauteile jeweils identisch gekühlt habe, und Veränderungen an der Packagekühlung direkte Auswirkungen auf die Hotspot haben.
> Die HotSpot Temp ist auch entscheidend für das Taktverhalten der Karte und wird vom Abitrator definitiv mit ausgewertet, ergo je niedriger, desto höher der Boost.
> Ab 95° wird der Abitrator zickig, ab 105° findet ein Downclock statt mit massiven eingreifen, bei Spannung, Takt und Power.Ab 115° ist Schluss, Shutdown(Notabschaltung).



Danke, sowas dachte ich mir schon. Denkst du kann es vorteile bringen, das package von hinten mit einem kleinem lüfter zu kühlen?

LG


----------



## Gurdi (21. Juni 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Danke, sowas dachte ich mir schon. Denkst du kann es vorteile bringen, das package von hinten mit einem kleinem lüfter zu kühlen?
> 
> LG



Daran habe ich auch schon gedacht, ich werde das auch mal testen die Tage denke ich.
Panthex oder Zerosix machen das glaube ich auch.


----------



## Rallyesport (21. Juni 2018)

Huhu,
ich hab hier mal ein kleines Video gemacht von meinem GTA "Problem" 
Ich hoffe man erkennt alles was man wissen muss um eine Aussage dazu treffen zu können  

YouTube


----------



## moreply (21. Juni 2018)

Sieht ganz klar nach einem CPU Limit aus, die Kerne 1,3, 11 sind relativ ausgelastet. Der rest dödelt vor sich hin.

Welche Settings hast du ingame?

Online oder Singleplayer?


----------



## Rallyesport (21. Juni 2018)

Das war Singleplayer, Settings moment da muss ich schnell nen Screenshot erstellen. 
Seltsamerweise ist an der stelle aber nichts was das CPU Limit auslösen könnte, bewege ich die Kamera nur ein Stück taktet die Karte wieder normal.


----------



## Sharijan (21. Juni 2018)

Lohnt sich eurer Meinung nach das Upgrade von ner 980ti auf ne Vega 64 aus Leistungssicht? Hab nen 1440p 144hz Monitor und Spiele meist Shooter wie Battlefield und Pubg.


----------



## Rallyesport (21. Juni 2018)

Das kommt auf deine CPU und deine Settings an, die Vega 64 hat etwa 25% mehr Lesitung als eine GTX980ti


----------



## Gurdi (21. Juni 2018)

Sharijan schrieb:


> Lohnt sich eurer Meinung nach das Upgrade von ner 980ti auf ne Vega 64 aus Leistungssicht? Hab nen 1440p 144hz Monitor und Spiele meist Shooter wie Battlefield und Pubg.



Ich würde sagen ja.


----------



## Gripschi (21. Juni 2018)

Toll wo meine jezt da ist, kommt die Nitro wieder auf einen guten preis.

Naja zurückschicken muss auch nciht sein =(


----------



## Gurdi (21. Juni 2018)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Toll wo meine jezt da ist, kommt die Nitro wieder auf einen guten preis.
> 
> Naja zurückschicken muss auch nciht sein =(



Wo hast du denn bestellt deine. Wenn es bei Mindfactory war, würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt Mitleid haben.
Caseking bietet auch 3 Jahre Garantie mit on the fly wechsel bei einem Defekt bei Sapphire.


----------



## Gripschi (21. Juni 2018)

Ja ich hatte bei MF bestellt.

mal überlegen was ich mache.


----------



## DeLuXe1992 (21. Juni 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @Deluxe: Die temps sind eigentlich in Ordnung, ein Downclock auf dem GPU Hotspot findet bei 105Grad statt. An deine Kühlung sollte es nicht liegen, kannst du mal Messwerte zu dem Problem geben, via Afterburner oder GPU Z.



Werde ich machen, sobald es wider auftritt.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Juni 2018)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Ja ich hatte bei MF bestellt.
> 
> mal überlegen was ich mache.



Hau mal paar Daten raus von deinem neuen Spielzeug


----------



## Gripschi (21. Juni 2018)

Komm erst am Sonntag zum Einbau. 

Paar Dinge haben sich bei mir verzögert. Wolte eigentlich Morgen ne Stütze bauen und GPU rein hauen, aber da ich kurzfristig nen alten Freund besuche, wird es erst Smastag Abend vllt auch Sonntag


----------



## Gurdi (21. Juni 2018)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Komm erst am Sonntag zum Einbau.
> 
> Paar Dinge haben sich bei mir verzögert. Wolte eigentlich Morgen ne Stütze bauen und GPU rein hauen, aber da ich kurzfristig nen alten Freund besuche, wird es erst Smastag Abend vllt auch Sonntag



Bei der Nitro liegt ne Stütze bei.


----------



## Gripschi (21. Juni 2018)

Nett aber ich hab an was Stabilers gedacht.

Mein Vater bringt von Arbeit Halterungen für Waschbecken mit, da kommt ein passender Gewindestab rein und Isolierband drauf, würd dann unter die karte gestellt.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Juni 2018)

Boh ich krieg die Krise, wegen zammeligen 2 Grad krieg ich meinen HBM nicht auf 1,1Ghz. Ab 63 Grad HBM krieg ich Artefakte und meine Kühlung packt nur 65 Grad.Ist doch ätzend sowas.
Ich hol mir demnächst die Kryonaut und dann tape ich meinen unmoldet Ram erst mal richtig ein mit dem Zeug.

Hätte ich doch mal lieber die Industrial auf den Morpheus geklatscht.


----------



## tobse2056 (21. Juni 2018)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Nett aber ich hab an was Stabilers gedacht.
> 
> Mein Vater bringt von Arbeit Halterungen für Waschbecken mit, da kommt ein passender Gewindestab rein und Isolierband drauf, würd dann unter die karte gestellt.



Ich habe die selbe Art von Halterung  die der Sapphire beilegt unter meiner Asus 64er.
Da biegt sich überhaupt nichts.


----------



## Zerosix-06 (21. Juni 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Boh ich krieg die Krise, wegen zammeligen 2 Grad krieg ich meinen HBM nicht auf 1,1Ghz. Ab 63 Grad HBM krieg ich Artefakte und meine Kühlung packt nur 65 Grad.Ist doch ätzend sowas.
> Ich hol mir demnächst die Kryonaut und dann tape ich meinen unmoldet Ram erst mal richtig ein mit dem Zeug.
> 
> Hätte ich doch mal lieber die Industrial auf den Morpheus geklatscht.



Gurdi, das schaffst du auch noch... 
ich habe heute auch nochmal ein wenig experimentiert  mit der V56 

habe sie mit 1,1GHz HBM Stabil bekommen incl  etwa 1700MHz anliegendem Takt in Benchmark runs (Superposition 1080P Extrem und Timespy)
aber ja sowas fährt man auch nur wenn man sie mal an die Grenzen bringen will die Vega arg viel mehr geht auch nicht, setze ich die MHz ein wenig höher stürzt der Benchmark run ab. Zum Benchen mal ok, aber die Game settings sind natürlich viel konservativer.

Superposition 1080P Extreme 4919 Pkt
Timespy Grafikscore 7767 Pkt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aktuell läuft sie mit dem V64 Bios und 120% Powertarget
Meinst du mit dem LC Bios geht da noch was? Oder komme ich da vermutlich auch nicht weiter?


----------



## Gurdi (21. Juni 2018)

Also ich denke seit dem die SOC Dynamisch ist, sollte auch das LC Bios keine Probleme mehr machen. 
Versuchen würde ich es, ich kann leicht bessere Ergebnisse erzielen mit dem LC Bios. Wunder würde ich aber nicht erwarten, du bist eigentlich am HardCap von Vega. Jedoch ist es mit der dynamischen SOC möglich den HBM bis auf 1,2Ghz zu takten....sofern er es mitmacht und die Temp stimmt. Aber ein moldet mit LC könnte auch mal 1150 oder ähnlich packen denke ich.

Lohnt sich bei dir der Lüfter auf der Backplate?

Meine aktuellen Stats im Moment bei 950mv und 200er ASIC:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (22. Juni 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Meine aktuellen Stats im Moment bei 950mv und 200er ASIC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Traumhaft!


----------



## Gurdi (22. Juni 2018)

Ich muss zugeben dass ich auf hohem Niveau meckere.
Eigentlich kann ich zufrieden sein, meine Karte ist sparsam, kühl, leise und performant.
Ich teste gleich mal was es bringt eine 80er Lüfter auf die GPU Rückseite zu legen.


----------



## Zerosix-06 (22. Juni 2018)

Da muss ich Horst zustimmen, nette Performance. Mit welchen genauen Settings / Bios /... fährst du denn aktuell deine Karte Gurdi?

Der Mensch braucht doch einfach immer was zum mecker  sonst fehlt doch etwas


----------



## Gurdi (22. Juni 2018)

Zerosix-06 schrieb:


> Da muss ich Horst zustimmen, nette Performance. Mit welchen genauen Settings / Bios /... fährst du denn aktuell deine Karte Gurdi?
> 
> Der Mensch braucht doch einfach immer was zum mecker  sonst fehlt doch etwas



Aktuell LC Bios mit folgenden Settings:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok das mit dem Lüfter auf der Rückseite muss ich wohl canceln, ich hab nicht genug Platz zwischen Morpheus und CPU Kühler. Ein sehr dünner Lüfter würde wohl gehen, mal sehn ob ich da noch was für finde.


----------



## Rallyesport (22. Juni 2018)

Hat mal noch jemand ne Idee zu meinem gta problem?


----------



## Gurdi (22. Juni 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Hat mal noch jemand ne Idee zu meinem gta problem?



Mir fällt nichts ein.Vsync eventuell.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (22. Juni 2018)

@Rallyesport
Klarer Fall von CPU-Limit und ggf. noch in Kombination mit dem AMD-Treiber. Da deine GPU noch reichlich Luft hat, würde ich einfach die Settings noch entsprechend erhöhen & aktiviere auf alle Fälle noch das MSAA & Reflexion MSAA, denn so derbe brauchst Du mit den Settimgs nicht knausern,
zumindest mit einer Graka in dieser Leistungsklasse.^^ Nehme mal meine Settings bspw. als "Maßstab" und auch trotz Ryzen wirst Du mit dieser Soft gelegentlich auch noch ein CPU-Limit erhalten...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zrPWpwS45ok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GCb4L3cZ4jc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rallyesport (22. Juni 2018)

Wie kann ich dann das cpu limit umgehen, da die fps teilweise auf unter 45 fallen und ich dann aus der freesync range komme. Das geile ist ja das ich normal im fps lock bei 68hänge und an manchen stellen dann einfach die fps und der graka takt einbrechen, gucke ich nur ein klein wenig anders vom winkel her ist alles wieder okay. Von daher bin ich mir bei dem cpu limit nicht wirklich sicher. Zumal wie viel dampf muss ne cpu haben um bei gta v dauerhaft über 60fps zu stemmen. Es gibt ja auf dem massenmarkt nicht mehr so viel schnelleres.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (22. Juni 2018)

Wenn die GPU nicht voll ausgelastet ist/wird, dann bürgt das für ein CPU-Limit, unabhängig der vorhandenen Cores und Threads. Mehr Frames könntest Du nur erhalten, wenn Du bspw. die CPU übertaktest oder ggf. den Arbeitsspeicher, plus Latenzen.
Für deine beschriebenen Szenen wirst Du dadurch auch mehr Frames erhalten, aber idR in überschaubare Regionen.^^


edit:
Du kannst natürlich auch den Gegentest praktizieren, nämlich die CPU untertakten und Du wirst sehen, dass die Frames dadurch noch oder auch weniger werden....


----------



## Gurdi (22. Juni 2018)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Wenn die GPU nicht voll ausgelastet ist/wird, dann bürgt das für ein CPU-Limit, unabhängig der vorhandenen Cores und Threads. Mehr Frames könntest Du nur erhalten, wenn Du bspw. die CPU übertaktest oder ggf. den Arbeitsspeicher, plus Latenzen.
> Für deine beschriebenen Szenen wirst Du dadurch auch mehr Frames erhalten, aber idR in überschaubare Regionen.^^
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh seltener Besuch bei uns Veganern
Wenn du schon mal vorbeischaust, du kannst doch sicherlich mal einen Time Spy Extrem Benchmark machen für uns hier.
Soweit ich weiß hast du die schnellste 1080er hier im Forum.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (22. Juni 2018)

Ist im Benchmark-Thread nix hinterlegt? Mein absolutes Highlight waren glaub 8452 Pkt. GPU-Score, aber ich vermute mal das war kein Extrem. Mich tangiert die "Bencherei" eigentlich eh nicht mehr & das liegt vermutlich auch an meinem Alter.^^
Dennoch, mit neuer/kommender Hardware werde ich bestimmt mal wieder ausgiebiger benchen & wenn ich am Wochenende Zeit finde, dann hinterlege ich hier was....


----------



## Gurdi (22. Juni 2018)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Ist im Benchmark-Thread nix hinterlegt? Mein absolutes Highlight waren glaub 8452 Pkt. GPU-Score, aber ich vermute mal das war kein Extrem. Mich tangiert die "Bencherei" eigentlich eh nicht mehr & das liegt vermutlich auch an meinem Alter.^^
> Dennoch, mit neuer/kommender Hardware werde ich bestimmt mal wieder ausgiebiger benchen & wenn ich am Wochenende Zeit finde, dann hinterlege ich hier was....



Der Extrem ist noch nicht so alt und läuft in 4K.
Wäre super wenn du mal einen rein stellst. Danke.

Zum Benchen ist man übrigens nie zu alt 
Siehe Trump^^


----------



## Rallyesport (22. Juni 2018)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Wenn die GPU nicht voll ausgelastet ist/wird, dann bürgt das für ein CPU-Limit, unabhängig der vorhandenen Cores und Threads. Mehr Frames könntest Du nur erhalten, wenn Du bspw. die CPU übertaktest oder ggf. den Arbeitsspeicher, plus Latenzen.
> Für deine beschriebenen Szenen wirst Du dadurch auch mehr Frames erhalten, aber idR in überschaubare Regionen.^^
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich habe eh ein FPS Cap bei 68FPS eingestellt wegen Free Sync, ich weiß nicht ob du mit dem Handy online bist und deshalb meine Sig nicht sehen kannst, aber wir reden hier über einen Ryzen 7 1800x der läuft übertaktet auf 4Ghz und der RAM läuft auch auf 3200, da ist nicht mehr mehr drin und ich denke das sollte für mehr FPS sorgen als die 45^^ Mein alter Phenom hat das ja schon geschafft, das sieht für mic heher aus als würde die Karte ohne ersichtlichen Grund anfangen rum zu idlen. 
Ich mach mal den Gegentest und schalte das FPS Limit aus, vll boostet die Karte ja dann sauber durch.


----------



## Rallyesport (22. Juni 2018)

Also ich mache mal nen Doppelpost ich habe jetzt dir Grafik komplett runter reguliert und auf 720P gestestet, in der Tat ist das CPU Limit stärker als ich dachte, teilweise komme ich auf unter 70FPS, obwohl nie ein Kern bzw. Threat auf 100% ausgelastet ist. 
Dennoch bin ich damit immer noc hweit entfernt von den unter 50FPS die ich sonst beobachten kann.
Ich schraub jetzt nach und nach die Grafikqualität hoch und schaue wie sich das entwickelt, bis ich einen Mittelwert gefunden habe der mir zusagt, ich hoffe auf dauerhafte 60FPS mit drops nicht tiefer als 55, das sollte eigentlich mit der Hardware möglich sein, sonst bearbeite ich den Kasten mit dem Vorschlaghammer^^

So ich hab was heraus gefunden, es ist nur nachts wenn die Lampen leuchten, tagsüber wenn diese ausgeschaltet sind habe ich das Problem nicht, es scheint also irgend etwas mit der Beleuchtung zu tun zu haben, es ist auch unabhängig von der Grafikqualität, aber je niedriger ich diese stelle, je höher gehen die FPS allerdings lässt sich der FPS Einbruch auch reproduzieren wenn alles auf low und 720P gestellt ist, nur halt dann von 100 auf 80 und nicht von 70 auf 50.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (22. Juni 2018)

Im Optionsmenü kannst Du unter "Erweiterte Grafik" spürbar die CPU entlasten. Das erste Menü, also "Grafik" fordert primär die GPU. Nehme mal dennoch meine Settings ~als Maßstab & falls möglich, dann machst noch ein nettes Filmchen.^^
Ganz heikel ist jedoch auch die Einstellung "Grasqualität auf Ultra", denn das fetzt eigentlich jede erhältliche GPU....Entsprechende Auflösung vorausgesetzt....Aber "Ultragras" hat ja eh schon immer _wie bolle gedrückt....

_



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QpjCevbE2Y0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vh7OacfDN20

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



@Gurdi
Ich hab den Bench vorher laufen lassen, da ich am WE doch noch weniger Zeit habe. In der Spitze nuckelt meine Graka bis zu ~240W! VRAM wird ~bis zu 3GB angezeigt. Taktraten...GPU: 2100-2076MHz; VRAM: 11,4GHz
CPU-Takt @4,5GHz & beim CPU-Test habe ich Standbilder pur mit ~durchgehend 4FPS und folglich werden alle 8Threads voll ausgelastet....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Juni 2018)

Super danke dir für deine Mühe. Wir hatten da eine Debatte zu dem Benchmark deswegen hatten mich jetzt insbesondere deine Werte interessiert.
Zum Vergleich dann meine V64 @ 1540Mhz mit 1,1Ghz HBM, Verbrauch etwa 230-240 Watt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der CPU Test in dem Bench ist aber wirklich eine Krankheit, ich hasse den.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (22. Juni 2018)

Welche Debatte? Ich denke mal, egal welche 1080er & ganz besonders @4K, da wird in der Spitze jedes PT voll ausgelastet. Dies sind jedoch nicht meine 24/7 Settings & Taktraten...

PT ~bis zu 121%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Juni 2018)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Welche Debatte? Ich denke mal, egal welche 1080er & ganz besonders @4K, da wird in der Spitze jedes PT voll ausgelastet. Dies sind jedoch nicht meine 24/7 Settings & Taktraten...
> 
> PT ~bis zu 121%
> 
> ...



Es ging darum wie viel eine 1080er MaxOut schafft in dem Bench.


----------



## DaHell63 (23. Juni 2018)

So kann man die Wahrheit auch verdrehen
Es ging schon um diese Aussage von Dir


Gurdi schrieb:


> Hier mal noch zur Auflockerung eine TimeSpy Extrem Wert.* In 4k ist die Vega der 1080er deutlich überlegen*.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und nicht darum ob eine Vega in dem Benchmark schneller sein kann wie eine GTX 1080. Es ging allein um die angebliche *deutliche Überlegenheit der Vega.*
Was Du mit keinem deiner Ergebnisse beweisen konntest. Auch @ Rallyesport konnte mit seinem Ergebnis in keinster Weise deine Behauptung stützen.
Bild in Originalgröße

Das traurige ist ja, daß Du mit deiner Behauptung  "*Wenn ich mit meinen popeligen 1,5Ghz eine 1080er mit 2,1Ghz schon überbiete* " auch noch von deinen Anhängern Likes bekommst, obwohl das nicht allgemein richtig ist.
Wie der Vergleich aus der Datenbank (deine und meine Ergebnisse) auch beweist.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber gut, es geht ja nur um die *Behauptungen* eines AMD Nutzers gegen die *Beweise* eines Nvidia Nutzers in einem AMD Thread.

Suddens Ergebnis sagt ja genug über die deutliche Überlegenheit der Vega. Deutlich sind für mich mal 15-20% Vorsprung.
Wenn ich behaupte meine GTX 1080 Ti ist mit 5171 P. Grafic score  ~35% vor deiner Vega , dann ist das *deutlich .*
Aber weder die GTX 1080 noch die Vega64 kann sich im Schnitt von der anderen absetzen.


----------



## Gast20190527 (23. Juni 2018)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Das traurige ist ja, daß Du mit deiner Behauptung  "*Wenn ich mit meinen popeligen 1,5Ghz eine 1080er mit 2,1Ghz schon überbiete* " auch noch von deinen Anhängern Likes bekommst,



Ich bitte dich, wie werden bei PCGH denn likes verteilt ? Etwa nach Qualität der Beiträge und eventuell wirklicher Hilfe oder nach Forenname, Ruf und Bekanntheitsgrad? Hier gibts Menschen die haben von einigen Dingen 0 Ahnung und bekommen Likes ohne Ende, manchmal reichts sogar sich einfach als Frau auszugeben obs nun so ist oder nicht. Ist eben Internet, aber daran macht man doch nix fest oder ?


----------



## drstoecker (23. Juni 2018)

Ich glaube den NVIDIAnern ist zur Zeit langweilig, deshalb muss man hier in diesem Thread die Welle machen.


----------



## Gurdi (23. Juni 2018)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> So kann man die Wahrheit auch verdrehen
> Es ging schon um diese Aussage von Dir
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gripschi (23. Juni 2018)

Soda,

ich habe vorhin die Gute eingebaut. Und was soll Ich sagen? Ich bin grad am Zweiflen.

Das erste mal Vermintide 2 zum Testen lief 5 Min, dann Alles Aus.
2tes mal, sobald etwas Last durch Gegner kam,  Aus.
Das 3te Mal wieder knapp 5 Minuten.

Ich habe weder UV/OC sonstwas bisher gemacht.
_
Ich vermute das ich die GPU Stromkabel falsch am NT angeschloßen habe. Ich nutze ein Dark Power 11, eins ist in PCIE1 das andere in der 3.

Liegt da der Fehler evtl?
__

Sonst:

Ich hab mit DDU den Nvidea Treiber entfernt, dann GPU gewechselt und  Amd Treiber installiert.

Im Desktop und beim Surfen YouTube und so geht alles wie es soll.


----------



## drstoecker (23. Juni 2018)

Welches Netzteil hast du genau?
aus heißt Blackscreen oder das ganze System down?


----------



## Gripschi (23. Juni 2018)

Das DP 11 550W.

Ganz Aus.


----------



## hugo-03 (23. Juni 2018)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Soda,
> 
> ich habe vorhin die Gute eingebaut. Und was soll Ich sagen? Ich bin grad am Zweiflen.
> 
> ...



was hast du den noch alles verbaut ? OC CPU ?


----------



## Gripschi (23. Juni 2018)

Nein kein OC CPU.

Verbaut ist ein R7 1700, 3 Ssds und 3 Hdds, dazu 8 Lüfter.


----------



## MfDoom (24. Juni 2018)

Nt ist zu schwach, auch wenn dir bequiet und netzteilspezis anderes erzählen werden


----------



## hugo-03 (24. Juni 2018)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Nt ist zu schwach, auch wenn dir bequiet und netzteilspezis anderes erzählen werden



darum hab ich ja gefragt, so in die richtung denke ich auch


----------



## moreply (24. Juni 2018)

Würde hier ja wieder versprochen das 550w kann 700w liefern  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/485138-amd-rx-vega-laberthread-362.html#post9393319
Wenn die Stecker schon auf zwei Rails aufgeteilt sind, ist das Netzteil zu schwach. Bitte drauf achten das Stecker eins in 12V3 steckt und der zweite in 12V4. 12V1 und 2 bieten nur 20A.


----------



## drstoecker (24. Juni 2018)

Hab’s auch grad nachgelesen, PCI-e in 3+4 stecken. Wenn das immer noch nicht hilf brauchste ein neues Netzteil. Diese Symptome hatte ich damals als ich das lc bios auf meine 64er geflasht hatte. Die ersten Runden lief es problemlos aber danach nix mehr. 
Wie sind die treibereinstellungen, normal/turbo/sparsam?
übrigends mein System power 400w vehält sich genauso.


----------



## Zwock7420 (24. Juni 2018)

moreply schrieb:


> Würde hier ja wieder versprochen das 550w kann 700w liefern  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/485138-amd-rx-vega-laberthread-362.html#post9393319
> Wenn die Stecker schon auf zwei Rails aufgeteilt sind, ist das Netzteil zu schwach. Bitte drauf achten das Stecker eins in 12V3 steckt und der zweite in 12V4. 12V1 und 2 bieten nur 20A.



Naja, mein betagtes Superflower Goldensilent 500W Fanless hat die Vega64 auch ohne Probleme befeuert. Aber mir war die Sache auch etwas zu knapp bemessen, daher habe ich lieber auf 800W aufgerüstet, damit sollte ich wieder einige Jahre hinkommen.
Ich denke die Tatsache, dass die Vega Karten komplett ohne nasse Kondensatoren daher kommen, macht sie für manche Netzteile halt schwer zu handlen.


----------



## Gripschi (24. Juni 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Hab’s auch grad nachgelesen, PCI-e in 3+4 stecken. Wenn das immer noch nicht hilf brauchste ein neues Netzteil. Diese Symptome hatte ich damals als ich das lc bios auf meine 64er geflasht hatte. Die ersten Runden lief es problemlos aber danach nix mehr.
> Wie sind die treibereinstellungen, normal/turbo/sparsam?
> übrigends mein System power 400w vehält sich genauso.



Ich stecke es nachher mal um.

Die Treibereinstellungen waren zum dem zeitpunkt auf Ausgewogen in WattMan.
__

Ich habe mich jezt mal hingesezt und etwas die Spannungen gesenkt. Zumindest 3D Mark läuft läuft jezt ohne Probleme durch.

Spiele etste ich gleich nochmal.

Zumindest vermitnide läuft so jezt durch.


----------



## hugo-03 (24. Juni 2018)

Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Naja, mein betagtes Superflower Goldensilent 500W Fanless hat die Vega64 auch ohne Probleme befeuert. Aber mir war die Sache auch etwas zu knapp bemessen, daher habe ich lieber auf 800W aufgerüstet, damit sollte ich wieder einige Jahre hinkommen.
> Ich denke die Tatsache, dass die Vega Karten komplett ohne nasse Kondensatoren daher kommen, macht sie für manche Netzteile halt schwer zu handlen.



Das ist auch bessere Hersteller


----------



## ATIR290 (24. Juni 2018)

Nun, ebenfalls Vega 64 Stock 1,45 bis 1,5 Ghz
RyZen+ 2600X 
2x8GB DDR4 Skill Flare X 3200 Mhz
X470 Gigabyte Aorus Gaming WiFi
1x SSD und 1x HD
3 Lüfter verbaut ... 

und als Netzteil ein BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 11 zu 650 Watt und keine Probleme derzeit.


----------



## drstoecker (24. Juni 2018)

Hat hier irgendjemand seine Vega unter Wasser? Bin am überlegen ob ich es nochmal wage, am Anfang gab es doch ein paar Probleme zwecks der Performance . Gedacht habe ich an das ek Gaming Fluid a240R + zus. 120u. 240er Radiator. Das Kit reitzt mich schon länger auch wenn es nur Alu ist.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Juni 2018)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Ich stecke es nachher mal um.
> 
> Die Treibereinstellungen waren zum dem zeitpunkt auf Ausgewogen in WattMan.
> __
> ...



Ärgerlich wenn man so startet mit seiner neuen Karte.
Ein manuelles einstellen der Spannung sollte dir schon helfen eigentlich, das verhindert die Lastpeaks

Vermintide 2 ist übrigens der ideale Stabilitätstester. Wenn du Vermintidestable bist, dann schafft deine Karte alles eigentlich.


----------



## moreply (24. Juni 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Hat hier irgendjemand seine Vega unter Wasser? Bin am überlegen ob ich es nochmal wage, am Anfang gab es doch ein paar Probleme zwecks der Performance . Gedacht habe ich an das ek Gaming Fluid a240R + zus. 120u. 240er Radiator. Das Kit reitzt mich schon länger auch wenn es nur Alu ist.



Ja ich  Das mit dem Kit würde ich sein lassen kaum billiger aber dafür Alu. Wenn du nur die Vega Kühlen willst sollten 360mm Radi Fläche Locker reichen.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (24. Juni 2018)

Wie sind denn eigentlich eure Temperaturen mit dem Eiswolf GPX-240? Ich hab die auf meine V64 LC gebaut und an den Temperaturen ändert sich nix. 
Ich hab sogar das Gefühl, dass es mit dem Originalkühler besser lief.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Juni 2018)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Wie sind denn eigentlich eure Temperaturen mit dem Eiswolf GPX-240? Ich hab die auf meine V64 LC gebaut und an den Temperaturen ändert sich nix.
> Ich hab sogar das Gefühl, dass es mit dem Originalkühler besser lief.



Du hast einen Eiswolf auf eine V64 LC gepackt?
Wie sind denn deine Temperaturen,  mach mal einen Screen mit GPU Z inkl. Hot Spot.
Also wenn du einen der Kühler mal loswerden möchtest


----------



## DeLuXe1992 (24. Juni 2018)

Hier ein Beispiel für die Drosselung seit neustem Treiber...

Spiel Quantrum Break @  1440p MAX, DX11 Version 

P6 @ 1552 @ 1000 mV / P7 1642 @ 1050 mV / HBM 1080 @ 1025 mV / PT MAX

Am Anfang sind die Taktraten noch normal, zum ende Hin Stark Schwankend. Phänomen hab ich aber wie gesagt in mehren Spielen und keine Ahnung warum. Vll sollte ich einfach mein Treiber downgraden.



Spoiler



Date            , GPU Core Clock [MHz] , GPU Memory Clock [MHz] , SOC Clock [MHz] , GPU Temperature [°C] , GPU Temperature (Hot Spot) [°C] , HBM Temperature [°C] , Fan Speed (RPM) [RPM] , Fan Speed (%) [%] , GPU Load [%] , GPU only Power Draw [W] , Memory Used [MB] , VDDC [V] ,2018-06-24 17:16:25.589 ,             1595.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         99   ,                 259.0   ,           5330   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:25.902 ,             1595.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2152   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 264.0   ,           5330   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:26.215 ,             1596.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               58.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2147   ,              53   ,         95   ,                 256.0   ,           5330   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:26.529 ,             1592.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2152   ,              53   ,         91   ,                 257.0   ,           5330   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:26.841 ,             1595.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2152   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 262.0   ,           5330   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:27.152 ,             1594.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2152   ,              53   ,         96   ,                 256.0   ,           5330   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:27.465 ,             1594.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2147   ,              53   ,         91   ,                 255.0   ,           5330   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:27.778 ,             1594.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              54   ,         99   ,                 262.0   ,           5330   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:28.091 ,             1593.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2147   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 262.0   ,           5330   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:28.402 ,             1595.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          79.0   ,               60.0   ,                2147   ,              53   ,         94   ,                 258.0   ,           5330   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:28.716 ,             1597.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2157   ,              53   ,         90   ,                 257.0   ,           5330   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:29.027 ,             1597.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2147   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 261.0   ,           5330   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:29.341 ,             1597.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2147   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 259.0   ,           5330   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:29.651 ,             1596.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2152   ,              54   ,         94   ,                 259.0   ,           5330   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:29.964 ,             1595.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2147   ,              53   ,         90   ,                 260.0   ,           5330   , 1.0625   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:30.278 ,             1593.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 261.0   ,           5330   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:30.590 ,             1593.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2152   ,              53   ,         96   ,                 262.0   ,           5330   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:30.902 ,             1593.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2147   ,              53   ,         93   ,                 259.0   ,           5330   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:31.215 ,             1595.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2147   ,              54   ,         99   ,                 257.0   ,           5330   , 1.0625   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:31.528 ,             1596.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2152   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 263.0   ,           5330   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:31.840 ,             1596.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2147   ,              53   ,         95   ,                 258.0   ,           5330   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:32.153 ,             1596.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         92   ,                 256.0   ,           5330   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:32.466 ,             1596.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         99   ,                 261.0   ,           5330   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:32.778 ,             1597.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2152   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 263.0   ,           5330   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:33.089 ,             1596.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               58.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2157   ,              53   ,         93   ,                 258.0   ,           5330   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:33.402 ,             1594.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2152   ,              53   ,         99   ,                 262.0   ,           5330   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:33.715 ,             1595.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2147   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 259.0   ,           5330   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:34.027 ,             1596.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2147   ,              53   ,         95   ,                 258.0   ,           5330   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:34.340 ,             1595.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         91   ,                 259.0   ,           5330   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:34.653 ,             1595.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2152   ,              53   ,         99   ,                 259.0   ,           5330   , 1.0562   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:34.966 ,             1596.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2152   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 260.0   ,           5330   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:35.278 ,             1594.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2147   ,              53   ,         94   ,                 259.0   ,           5330   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:35.592 ,             1595.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2152   ,              54   ,         88   ,                 256.0   ,           5330   , 1.0750   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:35.903 ,             1596.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          83.0   ,               60.0   ,                2147   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 263.0   ,           5330   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:36.215 ,             1596.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2147   ,              53   ,         96   ,                 259.0   ,           5330   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:36.528 ,             1597.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              54   ,         89   ,                 254.0   ,           5330   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:36.842 ,             1597.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2152   ,              53   ,         99   ,                 261.0   ,           5330   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:37.152 ,             1597.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 259.0   ,           5330   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:37.464 ,             1598.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         94   ,                 257.0   ,           5330   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:37.776 ,             1597.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2152   ,              53   ,         88   ,                 256.0   ,           5330   , 1.0688   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:38.090 ,             1594.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 258.0   ,           5330   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:38.402 ,             1593.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         96   ,                 260.0   ,           5330   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:38.715 ,             1595.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2157   ,              53   ,         92   ,                 258.0   ,           5330   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:39.027 ,             1594.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2152   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 259.0   ,           5330   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:39.340 ,             1596.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 259.0   ,           5330   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:39.652 ,             1595.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         93   ,                 257.0   ,           5330   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:39.964 ,             1595.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         99   ,                 262.0   ,           5330   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:40.278 ,             1596.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2152   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 263.0   ,           5330   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:40.591 ,             1596.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         96   ,                 261.0   ,           5330   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:40.902 ,             1597.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2147   ,              53   ,         90   ,                 257.0   ,           5330   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:41.214 ,             1597.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2153   ,              54   ,         99   ,                 263.0   ,           5330   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:41.527 ,             1596.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2152   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 261.0   ,           5330   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:41.840 ,             1596.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2157   ,              53   ,         95   ,                 255.0   ,           5330   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:42.152 ,             1596.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2152   ,              53   ,         90   ,                 257.0   ,           5330   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:42.465 ,             1595.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              54   ,         99   ,                 264.0   ,           5330   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:42.777 ,             1595.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2152   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 261.0   ,           5330   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:43.090 ,             1596.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         94   ,                 256.0   ,           5330   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:43.403 ,             1596.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              54   ,         91   ,                 256.0   ,           5330   , 1.0750   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:43.716 ,             1596.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 258.0   ,           5330   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:44.027 ,             1595.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2147   ,              53   ,         96   ,                 262.0   ,           5330   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:44.340 ,             1595.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              54   ,         91   ,                 256.0   ,           5330   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:44.652 ,             1595.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2152   ,              54   ,         98   ,                 262.0   ,           5330   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:44.966 ,             1596.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2152   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 262.0   ,           5330   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:45.277 ,             1595.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         93   ,                 259.0   ,           5330   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:45.593 ,             1595.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              54   ,         85   ,                 255.0   ,           5330   , 1.0625   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:45.903 ,             1595.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2153   ,              54   ,         98   ,                 262.0   ,           5330   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:46.215 ,             1594.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2167   ,              54   ,         95   ,                 259.0   ,           5330   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:46.527 ,             1594.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2172   ,              54   ,         87   ,                 255.0   ,           5330   , 1.0625   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:46.840 ,             1593.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2171   ,              54   ,         98   ,                 264.0   ,           5330   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:47.152 ,             1594.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2172   ,              54   ,         97   ,                 262.0   ,           5330   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:47.465 ,             1596.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2171   ,              53   ,         94   ,                 260.0   ,           5330   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:47.777 ,             1596.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          83.0   ,               60.0   ,                2157   ,              53   ,         95   ,                 257.0   ,           5330   , 1.0750   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:48.092 ,             1592.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 263.0   ,           5330   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:48.402 ,             1595.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         96   ,                 259.0   ,           5330   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:48.714 ,             1594.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         90   ,                 259.0   ,           5330   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:49.028 ,             1594.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 260.0   ,           5330   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:49.341 ,             1596.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 261.0   ,           5330   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:49.652 ,             1598.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              54   ,         94   ,                 258.0   ,           5330   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:49.965 ,             1597.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          83.0   ,               60.0   ,                2157   ,              53   ,         88   ,                 256.0   ,           5330   , 1.0625   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:50.277 ,             1596.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 262.0   ,           5330   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:50.592 ,             1597.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          83.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              54   ,         97   ,                 261.0   ,           5330   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:50.903 ,             1597.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2152   ,              53   ,         94   ,                 260.0   ,           5330   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:51.215 ,             1595.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         87   ,                 259.0   ,           5330   , 1.0688   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:51.527 ,             1595.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          84.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 263.0   ,           5330   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:51.841 ,             1596.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 264.0   ,           5330   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:52.151 ,             1595.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              54   ,         92   ,                 259.0   ,           5330   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:52.465 ,             1597.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          83.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         90   ,                 259.0   ,           5330   , 1.0750   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:52.777 ,             1595.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2153   ,              54   ,         98   ,                 257.0   ,           5330   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:53.091 ,             1594.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 259.0   ,           5330   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:53.402 ,             1593.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2157   ,              54   ,         90   ,                 259.0   ,           5330   , 1.0562   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:53.715 ,             1595.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 263.0   ,           5330   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:54.028 ,             1594.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 260.0   ,           5330   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:54.341 ,             1595.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               61.0   ,                2143   ,              54   ,         95   ,                 259.0   ,           5330   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:54.652 ,             1596.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2157   ,              54   ,         88   ,                 258.0   ,           5330   , 1.0750   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:54.964 ,             1594.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          83.0   ,               60.0   ,                2152   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 265.0   ,           5330   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:55.278 ,             1594.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         96   ,                 261.0   ,           5330   , 1.0250   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:55.591 ,             1595.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         92   ,                 255.0   ,           5330   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:55.903 ,             1596.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              54   ,         99   ,                 260.0   ,           5330   , 1.0625   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:56.216 ,             1596.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          83.0   ,               60.0   ,                2152   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 260.0   ,           5330   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:56.526 ,             1595.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               61.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         96   ,                 260.0   ,           5330   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:56.839 ,             1595.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         90   ,                 257.0   ,           5330   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:57.151 ,             1595.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2138   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 258.0   ,           5330   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:57.465 ,             1596.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              54   ,         98   ,                 266.0   ,           5330   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:57.777 ,             1598.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         95   ,                 260.0   ,           5330   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:58.089 ,             1597.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         87   ,                 256.0   ,           5330   , 1.0625   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:58.402 ,             1596.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          83.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 262.0   ,           5330   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:58.715 ,             1596.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               61.0   ,                2152   ,              53   ,         96   ,                 261.0   ,           5330   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:59.027 ,             1594.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         91   ,                 258.0   ,           5330   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:59.342 ,             1593.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          83.0   ,               61.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         99   ,                 261.0   ,           5330   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:59.652 ,             1593.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               61.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 265.0   ,           5330   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:16:59.964 ,             1595.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         94   ,                 260.0   ,           5330   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:00.277 ,             1594.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               61.0   ,                2153   ,              53   ,         89   ,                 257.0   ,           5330   , 1.0562   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:00.589 ,             1592.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2152   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 263.0   ,           5330   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:00.902 ,             1594.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 260.0   ,           5330   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:01.214 ,             1595.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2157   ,              53   ,         92   ,                 259.0   ,           5330   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:01.527 ,             1596.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2152   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 259.0   ,           5330   , 1.0625   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:01.841 ,             1595.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 261.0   ,           5330   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:02.153 ,             1595.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         96   ,                 257.0   ,           5330   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:02.465 ,             1595.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         89   ,                 257.0   ,           5330   , 1.0625   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:02.777 ,             1596.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 263.0   ,           5330   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:03.091 ,             1597.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 261.0   ,           5330   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:03.401 ,             1597.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              54   ,         93   ,                 256.0   ,           5330   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:03.714 ,             1597.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2152   ,              53   ,         87   ,                 258.0   ,           5330   , 1.0688   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:04.029 ,             1597.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 261.0   ,           5330   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:04.339 ,             1597.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         96   ,                 256.0   ,           5330   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:04.652 ,             1596.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               61.0   ,                2157   ,              53   ,         92   ,                 257.0   ,           5330   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:04.965 ,             1595.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          84.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         99   ,                 263.0   ,           5330   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:05.277 ,             1596.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 260.0   ,           5330   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:05.590 ,             1595.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         95   ,                 260.0   ,           5330   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:05.901 ,             1596.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2143   ,              54   ,         90   ,                 258.0   ,           5330   , 1.0562   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:06.215 ,             1596.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2157   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 263.0   ,           5330   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:06.526 ,             1595.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         96   ,                 257.0   ,           5330   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:06.840 ,             1593.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         93   ,                 255.0   ,           5330   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:07.153 ,             1593.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         96   ,                 262.0   ,           5330   , 1.0625   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:07.465 ,             1593.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2153   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 263.0   ,           5330   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:07.777 ,             1595.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         95   ,                 259.0   ,           5330   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:08.090 ,             1595.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         92   ,                 260.0   ,           5330   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:08.403 ,             1595.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2157   ,              53   ,         99   ,                 262.0   ,           5330   , 1.0562   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:08.715 ,             1596.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2152   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 262.0   ,           5330   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:09.027 ,             1596.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2153   ,              54   ,         95   ,                 256.0   ,           5330   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:09.339 ,             1597.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               61.0   ,                2152   ,              53   ,         86   ,                 257.0   ,           5330   , 1.0750   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:09.652 ,             1596.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          83.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 261.0   ,           5330   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:09.965 ,             1594.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               61.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         95   ,                 259.0   ,           5330   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:10.277 ,             1593.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2157   ,              53   ,         88   ,                 256.0   ,           5330   , 1.0625   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:10.589 ,             1594.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2152   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 263.0   ,           5330   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:10.901 ,             1594.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 261.0   ,           5330   , 1.0250   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:11.214 ,             1596.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         94   ,                 258.0   ,           5330   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:11.527 ,             1594.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         88   ,                 257.0   ,           5330   , 1.0625   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:11.841 ,             1595.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              54   ,         98   ,                 263.0   ,           5330   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:12.151 ,             1596.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          83.0   ,               61.0   ,                2153   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 260.0   ,           5330   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:12.464 ,             1596.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         94   ,                 257.0   ,           5330   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:12.776 ,             1595.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          83.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         92   ,                 258.0   ,           5330   , 1.0750   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:13.089 ,             1597.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 262.0   ,           5330   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:13.402 ,             1595.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               61.0   ,                2143   ,              54   ,         96   ,                 260.0   ,           5330   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:13.714 ,             1595.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2158   ,              53   ,         89   ,                 253.0   ,           5330   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:14.027 ,             1595.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2152   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 264.0   ,           5330   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:14.339 ,             1596.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 263.0   ,           5330   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:14.652 ,             1593.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 249.0   ,           5393   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:14.965 ,             1593.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         94   ,                 250.0   ,           5429   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:15.277 ,             1586.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         93   ,                 227.0   ,           5763   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:15.591 ,             1590.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         84   ,                 254.0   ,           5787   , 1.0688   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:15.902 ,             1592.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               60.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         99   ,                 261.0   ,           5783   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:16.216 ,             1592.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 262.0   ,           5796   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:16.527 ,             1593.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          83.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 259.0   ,           5812   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:16.842 ,             1594.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         96   ,                 256.0   ,           5815   , 1.0250   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:17.151 ,             1593.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          83.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 258.0   ,           5823   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:17.464 ,             1594.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          83.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         99   ,                 260.0   ,           5793   , 1.0688   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:17.777 ,             1591.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               60.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         89   ,                 257.0   ,           5794   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:18.090 ,             1593.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          83.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         89   ,                 258.0   ,           5798   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:18.401 ,             1594.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          83.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         86   ,                 256.0   ,           5801   , 1.0625   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:18.714 ,             1595.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          83.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         99   ,                 262.0   ,           5802   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:19.026 ,             1592.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         91   ,                 259.0   ,           5809   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:19.340 ,             1587.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         91   ,                 259.0   ,           5904   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:19.652 ,             1588.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         95   ,                 260.0   ,           5846   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:19.966 ,             1586.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          83.0   ,               61.0   ,                2152   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 264.0   ,           5852   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:20.278 ,             1588.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          84.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 269.0   ,           5853   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:20.589 ,             1588.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          83.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 267.0   ,           5855   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:20.902 ,             1591.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          83.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         88   ,                 264.0   ,           5856   , 1.0562   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:21.215 ,             1590.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         92   ,                 261.0   ,           5867   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:21.526 ,             1588.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          84.0   ,               61.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         87   ,                 262.0   ,           5858   , 1.0750   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:21.839 ,             1587.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          83.0   ,               61.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         87   ,                 267.0   ,           5865   , 1.0750   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:22.152 ,             1584.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               61.0   ,                2157   ,              54   ,         93   ,                 261.0   ,           5861   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:22.464 ,             1572.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          84.0   ,               61.0   ,                2157   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 262.0   ,           5866   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:22.777 ,             1543.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         91   ,                 248.0   ,           5879   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:23.090 ,             1529.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          83.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 252.0   ,           5909   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:23.402 ,             1522.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2153   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 251.0   ,           5873   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:23.715 ,             1536.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 254.0   ,           5894   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:24.026 ,             1564.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          83.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         96   ,                 262.0   ,           5882   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:24.340 ,             1577.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               61.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         86   ,                 246.0   ,           5930   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:24.652 ,             1582.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 255.0   ,           5982   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:24.964 ,             1583.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         94   ,                 250.0   ,           6008   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:25.277 ,             1585.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               61.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         88   ,                 255.0   ,           6008   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:25.593 ,             1588.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         85   ,                 248.0   ,           6009   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:25.903 ,             1588.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 249.0   ,           6062   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:26.215 ,             1584.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         85   ,                 247.0   ,           6042   , 1.0625   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:26.527 ,             1585.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 252.0   ,           6062   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:26.840 ,             1584.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         89   ,                 243.0   ,           6023   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:27.152 ,             1585.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 257.0   ,           6032   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:27.466 ,             1587.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 257.0   ,           5870   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:27.778 ,             1586.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         93   ,                 254.0   ,           5890   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:28.091 ,             1585.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         90   ,                 258.0   ,           5773   , 1.0750   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:28.403 ,             1586.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 255.0   ,           5776   , 1.0562   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:28.715 ,             1588.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          83.0   ,               61.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 255.0   ,           5735   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:29.028 ,             1587.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          83.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 251.0   ,           5738   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:29.341 ,             1589.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 257.0   ,           5678   , 1.0562   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:29.652 ,             1587.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          83.0   ,               61.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         96   ,                 255.0   ,           5599   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:29.965 ,             1587.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         94   ,                 252.0   ,           5599   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:30.277 ,             1588.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         92   ,                 252.0   ,           5570   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:30.594 ,             1588.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          79.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         94   ,                 252.0   ,           5570   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:30.902 ,             1586.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               61.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         83   ,                 248.0   ,           5568   , 1.0688   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:31.214 ,             1586.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 255.0   ,           5568   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:31.527 ,             1584.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2139   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 256.0   ,           5526   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:31.842 ,             1583.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         96   ,                 253.0   ,           5526   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:32.154 ,             1584.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         94   ,                 249.0   ,           5526   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:32.465 ,             1585.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         88   ,                 247.0   ,           5536   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:32.777 ,             1587.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         87   ,                 251.0   ,           5536   , 1.0813   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:33.089 ,             1584.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 254.0   ,           5536   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:33.402 ,             1584.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 253.0   ,           5536   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:33.716 ,             1585.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 254.0   ,           5536   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:34.027 ,             1585.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         96   ,                 255.0   ,           5536   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:34.342 ,             1586.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               61.0   ,                2139   ,              53   ,         95   ,                 251.0   ,           5536   , 1.0250   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:34.651 ,             1588.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         92   ,                 250.0   ,           5536   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:34.966 ,             1591.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         92   ,                 251.0   ,           5536   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:35.278 ,             1588.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         88   ,                 250.0   ,           5536   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:35.592 ,             1588.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         87   ,                 249.0   ,           5536   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:35.902 ,             1587.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 254.0   ,           5536   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:36.215 ,             1588.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 254.0   ,           5536   , 1.0562   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:36.526 ,             1587.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 254.0   ,           5536   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:36.841 ,             1589.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         94   ,                 248.0   ,           5536   , 1.0750   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:37.152 ,             1585.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               61.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         85   ,                 249.0   ,           5536   , 1.0625   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:37.466 ,             1587.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         92   ,                 248.0   ,           5536   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:37.777 ,             1585.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         94   ,                 251.0   ,           5536   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:38.090 ,             1587.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          83.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         96   ,                 252.0   ,           5536   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:38.402 ,             1586.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 255.0   ,           5536   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:38.714 ,             1586.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         83   ,                 250.0   ,           5536   , 1.0750   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:39.027 ,             1585.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         90   ,                 250.0   ,           5536   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:39.339 ,             1587.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         93   ,                 249.0   ,           5536   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:39.653 ,             1588.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          83.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         96   ,                 251.0   ,           5536   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:39.966 ,             1586.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 256.0   ,           5536   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:40.277 ,             1586.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 253.0   ,           5536   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:40.591 ,             1585.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         89   ,                 250.0   ,           5536   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:40.902 ,             1585.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         93   ,                 250.0   ,           5536   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:41.214 ,             1584.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               60.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         96   ,                 254.0   ,           5536   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:41.527 ,             1582.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 254.0   ,           5536   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:41.840 ,             1583.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          83.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 255.0   ,           5536   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:42.152 ,             1581.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         83   ,                 248.0   ,           5536   , 1.0688   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:42.465 ,             1582.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         91   ,                 250.0   ,           5536   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:42.776 ,             1582.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         94   ,                 251.0   ,           5536   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:43.090 ,             1584.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 253.0   ,           5536   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:43.403 ,             1583.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 253.0   ,           5536   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:43.716 ,             1583.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         87   ,                 250.0   ,           5536   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:44.027 ,             1582.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         90   ,                 251.0   ,           5536   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:44.339 ,             1583.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         93   ,                 250.0   ,           5536   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:44.653 ,             1585.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         96   ,                 251.0   ,           5536   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:44.965 ,             1585.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 254.0   ,           5536   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:45.277 ,             1585.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 251.0   ,           5536   , 1.0625   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:45.591 ,             1584.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         88   ,                 252.0   ,           5536   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:45.903 ,             1587.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         93   ,                 250.0   ,           5536   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:46.216 ,             1587.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         95   ,                 251.0   ,           5536   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:46.528 ,             1586.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 254.0   ,           5536   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:46.842 ,             1587.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         93   ,                 250.0   ,           5536   , 1.0750   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:47.153 ,             1586.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         87   ,                 248.0   ,           5536   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:47.465 ,             1585.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               61.0   ,                2139   ,              53   ,         91   ,                 251.0   ,           5536   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:47.778 ,             1585.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2139   ,              53   ,         95   ,                 253.0   ,           5536   , 1.0250   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:48.092 ,             1583.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 255.0   ,           5536   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:48.401 ,             1584.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               60.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 254.0   ,           5536   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:48.714 ,             1586.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         82   ,                 250.0   ,           5536   , 1.0750   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:49.027 ,             1584.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              54   ,         90   ,                 251.0   ,           5536   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:49.339 ,             1584.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2157   ,              53   ,         93   ,                 251.0   ,           5536   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:49.653 ,             1585.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         96   ,                 252.0   ,           5536   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:49.964 ,             1585.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 254.0   ,           5536   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:50.277 ,             1586.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         94   ,                 252.0   ,           5536   , 1.0750   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:50.590 ,             1586.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2138   ,              53   ,         88   ,                 249.0   ,           5536   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:50.902 ,             1587.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         94   ,                 253.0   ,           5536   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:51.215 ,             1588.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2139   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 253.0   ,           5536   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:51.528 ,             1588.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 255.0   ,           5536   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:51.840 ,             1587.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2144   ,              54   ,         86   ,                 251.0   ,           5536   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:52.151 ,             1584.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2157   ,              53   ,         90   ,                 251.0   ,           5536   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:52.464 ,             1583.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2153   ,              53   ,         94   ,                 253.0   ,           5536   , 1.0250   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:52.777 ,             1585.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         96   ,                 252.0   ,           5536   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:53.090 ,             1583.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 256.0   ,           5536   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:53.402 ,             1584.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 254.0   ,           5536   , 1.0562   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:53.716 ,             1583.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2139   ,              53   ,         89   ,                 249.0   ,           5536   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:54.028 ,             1584.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2139   ,              53   ,         91   ,                 249.0   ,           5536   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:54.341 ,             1584.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         95   ,                 250.0   ,           5536   , 1.0250   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:54.651 ,             1583.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2139   ,              53   ,         96   ,                 253.0   ,           5536   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:54.965 ,             1586.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 253.0   ,           5536   , 1.0625   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:55.277 ,             1586.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2139   ,              53   ,         83   ,                 251.0   ,           5536   , 1.0688   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:55.590 ,             1586.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         89   ,                 250.0   ,           5536   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:55.903 ,             1588.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         96   ,                 256.0   ,           5536   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:56.215 ,             1585.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 256.0   ,           5536   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:56.527 ,             1587.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2153   ,              54   ,         98   ,                 251.0   ,           5536   , 1.0562   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:56.840 ,             1586.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         88   ,                 250.0   ,           5536   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:57.152 ,             1585.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         91   ,                 249.0   ,           5536   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:57.466 ,             1582.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         94   ,                 253.0   ,           5536   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:57.778 ,             1583.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         95   ,                 254.0   ,           5536   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:58.089 ,             1583.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         96   ,                 251.0   ,           5536   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:58.402 ,             1586.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 252.0   ,           5536   , 1.0562   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:58.718 ,             1585.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         89   ,                 249.0   ,           5536   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:59.029 ,             1583.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2153   ,              53   ,         91   ,                 251.0   ,           5536   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:59.341 ,             1585.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         96   ,                 254.0   ,           5536   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:59.653 ,             1584.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 253.0   ,           5536   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:17:59.966 ,             1585.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 255.0   ,           5536   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:00.277 ,             1585.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         85   ,                 248.0   ,           5536   , 1.0625   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:00.594 ,             1585.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         92   ,                 249.0   ,           5536   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:00.902 ,             1585.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         95   ,                 251.0   ,           5536   , 1.0250   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:01.216 ,             1585.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 256.0   ,           5536   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:01.526 ,             1585.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 256.0   ,           5536   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:01.839 ,             1585.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         85   ,                 248.0   ,           5536   , 1.0813   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:02.153 ,             1585.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          79.0   ,               61.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         92   ,                 251.0   ,           5536   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:02.464 ,             1584.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         94   ,                 252.0   ,           5536   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:02.778 ,             1588.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         92   ,                 247.0   ,           5541   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:03.089 ,             1595.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          79.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         88   ,                 219.0   ,           5562   , 1.0562   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:03.403 ,             1602.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          78.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         94   ,                 221.0   ,           5551   , 1.0562   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:03.714 ,             1607.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          78.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         92   ,                 221.0   ,           5551   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:04.027 ,             1609.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          78.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         89   ,                 218.0   ,           5551   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:04.341 ,             1607.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         90   ,                 245.0   ,           5556   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:04.653 ,             1602.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         94   ,                 249.0   ,           5545   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:04.964 ,             1596.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         96   ,                 251.0   ,           5664   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:05.278 ,             1593.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         99   ,                 253.0   ,           5712   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:05.591 ,             1593.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         95   ,                 258.0   ,           5720   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:05.902 ,             1592.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         99   ,                 258.0   ,           5709   , 1.0562   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:06.215 ,             1589.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         94   ,                 253.0   ,           5734   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:06.527 ,             1592.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          83.0   ,               61.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 260.0   ,           5735   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:06.841 ,             1593.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2144   ,              53   ,         89   ,                 259.0   ,           5737   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:07.152 ,             1593.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         99   ,                 265.0   ,           5747   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:07.465 ,             1592.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               60.0   ,                          81.0   ,               61.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         94   ,                 257.0   ,           5774   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:07.778 ,             1594.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               60.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 264.0   ,           5782   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:08.091 ,             1585.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2153   ,              54   ,         90   ,                 255.0   ,           5767   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:08.402 ,             1553.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         94   ,                 257.0   ,           5767   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:08.714 ,             1475.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               60.0   ,                          83.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         99   ,                 265.0   ,           5755   , 1.0938   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:09.028 ,             1343.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          79.0   ,               60.0   ,                2157   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 220.0   ,           5755   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:09.340 ,             1325.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               60.0   ,                          83.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 261.0   ,           5755   , 1.0875   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:09.652 ,             1342.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               60.0   ,                          83.0   ,               60.0   ,                2158   ,              53   ,         99   ,                 265.0   ,           5755   , 1.1000   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:09.968 ,             1351.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               60.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2153   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 264.0   ,           5755   , 1.0813   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:10.277 ,             1291.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          79.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         89   ,                 223.0   ,           5755   , 1.0750   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:10.589 ,             1276.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         99   ,                 252.0   ,           5755   , 1.0938   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:10.901 ,             1315.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2153   ,              53   ,         93   ,                 262.0   ,           5755   , 1.0875   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:11.215 ,             1337.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 266.0   ,           5755   , 1.0875   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:11.527 ,             1347.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 257.0   ,           5789   , 1.0875   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:11.840 ,             1314.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          79.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         94   ,                 227.0   ,           5785   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:12.153 ,             1270.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2158   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 234.0   ,           5788   , 1.0938   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:12.465 ,             1334.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         88   ,                 244.0   ,           5790   , 1.0625   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:12.777 ,             1437.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         89   ,                 250.0   ,           5795   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:13.091 ,             1509.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         96   ,                 252.0   ,           5656   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:13.403 ,             1549.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 258.0   ,           5657   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:13.717 ,             1569.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               61.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         91   ,                 254.0   ,           5651   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:14.027 ,             1580.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2153   ,              53   ,         94   ,                 254.0   ,           5654   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:14.341 ,             1585.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          83.0   ,               61.0   ,                2153   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 260.0   ,           5678   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:14.653 ,             1586.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          83.0   ,               61.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 265.0   ,           5712   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:14.966 ,             1588.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               60.0   ,                          83.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         88   ,                 262.0   ,           5683   , 1.0625   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:15.278 ,             1589.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               60.0   ,                          81.0   ,               61.0   ,                2153   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 262.0   ,           5705   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:15.590 ,             1555.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               60.0   ,                          81.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         92   ,                 254.0   ,           5694   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:15.901 ,             1528.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               60.0   ,                          83.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 257.0   ,           5674   , 1.0938   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:16.214 ,             1450.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               60.0   ,                          81.0   ,               61.0   ,                2153   ,              54   ,         94   ,                 262.0   ,           5674   , 1.1000   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:16.527 ,             1328.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          78.0   ,               60.0   ,                2167   ,              54   ,         90   ,                 215.0   ,           5674   , 1.0625   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:16.840 ,             1322.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2172   ,              53   ,         96   ,                 254.0   ,           5674   , 1.0875   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:17.153 ,             1341.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               60.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2157   ,              53   ,         91   ,                 261.0   ,           5674   , 1.0938   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:17.465 ,             1351.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          83.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 259.0   ,           5674   , 1.0938   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:17.777 ,             1356.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         96   ,                 262.0   ,           5674   , 1.0875   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:18.091 ,             1311.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 224.0   ,           5674   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:18.402 ,             1286.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         91   ,                 244.0   ,           5682   , 1.0938   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:18.715 ,             1320.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         95   ,                 264.0   ,           5683   , 1.1000   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:19.026 ,             1339.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              54   ,         94   ,                 263.0   ,           5682   , 1.1000   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:19.340 ,             1341.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               60.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2163   ,              54   ,         89   ,                 248.0   ,           5705   , 1.0562   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:19.653 ,             1269.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          79.0   ,               60.0   ,                2172   ,              54   ,         95   ,                 215.0   ,           5707   , 1.0562   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:19.965 ,             1302.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               61.0   ,                2167   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 254.0   ,           5710   , 1.0813   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:20.276 ,             1331.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2158   ,              53   ,         99   ,                 262.0   ,           5665   , 1.1000   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:20.590 ,             1310.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          79.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         99   ,                 230.0   ,           5665   , 1.0625   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:20.904 ,             1273.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          79.0   ,               60.0   ,                2144   ,              53   ,         93   ,                 238.0   ,           5677   , 1.0938   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:21.216 ,             1314.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         92   ,                 258.0   ,           5684   , 1.0938   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:21.528 ,             1337.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               60.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         95   ,                 260.0   ,           5680   , 1.0938   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:21.841 ,             1348.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               60.0   ,                          83.0   ,               60.0   ,                2144   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 262.0   ,           5687   , 1.0875   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:22.152 ,             1320.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              54   ,         98   ,                 232.0   ,           5666   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:22.466 ,             1259.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          79.0   ,               60.0   ,                2167   ,              54   ,         99   ,                 219.0   ,           5667   , 1.0938   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:22.777 ,             1305.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2158   ,              53   ,         99   ,                 257.0   ,           5679   , 1.1062   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:23.089 ,             1393.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               61.0   ,                2153   ,              53   ,         96   ,                 253.0   ,           5693   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:23.402 ,             1449.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         95   ,                 252.0   ,           5688   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:23.714 ,             1510.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 263.0   ,           5690   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:24.028 ,             1546.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          83.0   ,               61.0   ,                2144   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 259.0   ,           5696   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:24.341 ,             1567.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               61.0   ,                2144   ,              53   ,         95   ,                 259.0   ,           5704   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:24.652 ,             1569.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          83.0   ,               61.0   ,                2144   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 257.0   ,           5709   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:24.967 ,             1544.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               60.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         93   ,                 249.0   ,           5707   , 1.0750   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:25.278 ,             1528.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               60.0   ,                          80.0   ,               61.0   ,                2144   ,              53   ,         92   ,                 252.0   ,           5707   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:25.590 ,             1521.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               60.0   ,                          81.0   ,               61.0   ,                2144   ,              53   ,         96   ,                 255.0   ,           5707   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:25.903 ,             1459.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               60.0   ,                          80.0   ,               61.0   ,                2144   ,              53   ,         92   ,                 256.0   ,           5707   , 1.0938   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:26.215 ,             1357.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          79.0   ,               60.0   ,                2144   ,              53   ,         90   ,                 222.0   ,           5707   , 1.0688   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:26.527 ,             1320.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          83.0   ,               60.0   ,                2153   ,              53   ,         99   ,                 245.0   ,           5707   , 1.1187   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:26.839 ,             1339.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               60.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2153   ,              53   ,         96   ,                 255.0   ,           5707   , 1.0875   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:27.152 ,             1350.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               60.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         94   ,                 256.0   ,           5707   , 1.1187   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:27.467 ,             1355.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2144   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 266.0   ,           5707   , 1.0875   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:27.776 ,             1328.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         96   ,                 236.0   ,           5709   , 1.0562   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:28.090 ,             1268.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 225.0   ,           5708   , 1.0938   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:28.402 ,             1311.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 264.0   ,           5714   , 1.0938   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:28.715 ,             1335.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          83.0   ,               60.0   ,                2144   ,              53   ,         99   ,                 266.0   ,           5670   , 1.1000   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:29.028 ,             1347.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               60.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              54   ,         92   ,                 262.0   ,           5678   , 1.0938   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:29.340 ,             1334.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               60.0   ,                          79.0   ,               60.0   ,                2163   ,              54   ,         95   ,                 244.0   ,           5681   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:29.652 ,             1265.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          78.0   ,               60.0   ,                2172   ,              54   ,         98   ,                 216.0   ,           5682   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:29.965 ,             1314.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2162   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 252.0   ,           5677   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:30.277 ,             1420.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2153   ,              53   ,         96   ,                 261.0   ,           5688   , 1.0688   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:30.591 ,             1501.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               61.0   ,                2153   ,              53   ,         94   ,                 259.0   ,           5672   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:30.902 ,             1544.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 265.0   ,           5672   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:31.214 ,             1568.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         91   ,                 256.0   ,           5667   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:31.526 ,             1579.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 265.0   ,           5661   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:31.839 ,             1585.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               60.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2144   ,              53   ,         99   ,                 262.0   ,           5662   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:32.153 ,             1561.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         90   ,                 254.0   ,           5666   , 1.0562   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:32.464 ,             1540.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         91   ,                 253.0   ,           5666   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:32.776 ,             1526.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               60.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2144   ,              53   ,         93   ,                 254.0   ,           5666   , 1.1187   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:33.089 ,             1449.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         91   ,                 259.0   ,           5669   , 1.1000   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:33.403 ,             1347.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          79.0   ,               60.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 225.0   ,           5666   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:33.716 ,             1277.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         91   ,                 219.0   ,           5666   , 1.1250   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:34.026 ,             1316.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         94   ,                 259.0   ,           5663   , 1.0875   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:34.340 ,             1407.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         95   ,                 254.0   ,           5663   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:34.652 ,             1458.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         96   ,                 251.0   ,           5663   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:34.965 ,             1492.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 254.0   ,           5663   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:35.277 ,             1540.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          83.0   ,               61.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         88   ,                 257.0   ,           5663   , 1.0688   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:35.589 ,             1565.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               60.0   ,                          81.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         96   ,                 261.0   ,           5663   , 1.0250   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:35.902 ,             1551.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 257.0   ,           5663   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:36.216 ,             1534.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               60.0   ,                          83.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 252.0   ,           5663   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:36.528 ,             1526.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         99   ,                 253.0   ,           5663   , 1.0562   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:36.842 ,             1486.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               60.0   ,                          83.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 262.0   ,           5663   , 1.0938   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:37.152 ,             1415.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               60.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2158   ,              54   ,         98   ,                 248.0   ,           5663   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:37.464 ,             1309.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          79.0   ,               60.0   ,                2167   ,              54   ,         91   ,                 212.0   ,           5663   , 1.0625   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:37.776 ,             1317.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2177   ,              54   ,         88   ,                 252.0   ,           5663   , 1.1125   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:38.092 ,             1338.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2162   ,              53   ,         96   ,                 265.0   ,           5663   , 1.0875   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:38.402 ,             1350.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               60.0   ,                          83.0   ,               60.0   ,                2158   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 262.0   ,           5663   , 1.0938   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:38.714 ,             1285.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          78.0   ,               60.0   ,                2153   ,              53   ,         91   ,                 217.0   ,           5663   , 1.0562   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:39.027 ,             1269.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2167   ,              54   ,         98   ,                 244.0   ,           5663   , 1.0938   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:39.339 ,             1312.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2158   ,              53   ,         89   ,                 257.0   ,           5663   , 1.0750   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:39.652 ,             1398.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2153   ,              53   ,         99   ,                 251.0   ,           5663   , 1.0688   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:39.965 ,             1452.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         88   ,                 248.0   ,           5663   , 1.0625   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:40.276 ,             1510.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         95   ,                 256.0   ,           5663   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:40.593 ,             1550.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               61.0   ,                2144   ,              53   ,         86   ,                 260.0   ,           5663   , 1.0750   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:40.901 ,             1568.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               61.0   ,                2144   ,              53   ,         94   ,                 258.0   ,           5663   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:41.215 ,             1550.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 254.0   ,           5663   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:41.527 ,             1534.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 255.0   ,           5663   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:41.841 ,             1524.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               60.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 254.0   ,           5663   , 1.0562   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:42.153 ,             1520.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         99   ,                 252.0   ,           5663   , 1.0562   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:42.465 ,             1518.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               61.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         95   ,                 251.0   ,           5663   , 1.0750   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:42.777 ,             1464.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               60.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 260.0   ,           5663   , 1.0813   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:43.090 ,             1355.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          78.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         91   ,                 218.0   ,           5663   , 1.0562   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:43.401 ,             1299.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 241.0   ,           5663   , 1.0938   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:43.714 ,             1329.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               60.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         87   ,                 258.0   ,           5663   , 1.1250   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:44.027 ,             1345.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               60.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         99   ,                 266.0   ,           5687   , 1.0938   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:44.342 ,             1352.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         99   ,                 260.0   ,           5687   , 1.1125   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:44.653 ,             1280.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          79.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         99   ,                 221.0   ,           5684   , 1.0688   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:44.966 ,             1269.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         95   ,                 245.0   ,           5684   , 1.0938   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:45.277 ,             1343.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 259.0   ,           5684   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:45.590 ,             1427.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         96   ,                 258.0   ,           5684   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:45.903 ,             1504.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 263.0   ,           5684   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:46.217 ,             1545.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          83.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 264.0   ,           5684   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:46.527 ,             1567.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          83.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 264.0   ,           5684   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:46.839 ,             1573.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               60.0   ,                          83.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         99   ,                 259.0   ,           5684   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:47.152 ,             1544.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          83.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 256.0   ,           5684   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:47.464 ,             1530.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         96   ,                 255.0   ,           5684   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:47.777 ,             1523.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         92   ,                 251.0   ,           5684   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:48.091 ,             1517.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               60.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         99   ,                 253.0   ,           5684   , 1.0625   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:48.403 ,             1515.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          83.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 256.0   ,           5684   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:48.716 ,             1515.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2144   ,              53   ,         95   ,                 254.0   ,           5684   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:49.028 ,             1514.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         90   ,                 251.0   ,           5684   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:49.340 ,             1514.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         99   ,                 257.0   ,           5684   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:49.652 ,             1512.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          83.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 256.0   ,           5684   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:49.964 ,             1514.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         96   ,                 256.0   ,           5684   , 1.0375   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:50.276 ,             1513.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         91   ,                 253.0   ,           5684   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:50.590 ,             1552.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               60.0   ,                          81.0   ,               61.0   ,                2143   ,              53   ,         94   ,                 257.0   ,           5684   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:50.903 ,             1571.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               60.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         96   ,                 263.0   ,           5684   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:51.215 ,             1547.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               60.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         93   ,                 258.0   ,           5684   , 1.0313   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:51.528 ,             1531.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          83.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         91   ,                 253.0   ,           5684   , 1.0750   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:51.839 ,             1524.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          83.0   ,               61.0   ,                2153   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 257.0   ,           5684   , 1.0438   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:52.152 ,             1466.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               60.0   ,                          83.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         99   ,                 266.0   ,           5684   , 1.0938   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:52.466 ,             1359.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          79.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         96   ,                 221.0   ,           5684   , 1.0562   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:52.777 ,             1300.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2153   ,              54   ,         97   ,                 241.0   ,           5684   , 1.0813   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:53.089 ,             1328.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               61.0   ,                2153   ,              53   ,         96   ,                 262.0   ,           5684   , 1.0813   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:53.403 ,             1343.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               60.0   ,                          82.0   ,               61.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         97   ,                 266.0   ,           5684   , 1.0813   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:53.714 ,             1351.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          82.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         96   ,                 264.0   ,           5684   , 1.0813   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:54.027 ,             1282.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 224.0   ,           5684   , 1.0500   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:54.340 ,             1299.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2153   ,              53   ,         95   ,                 254.0   ,           5684   , 1.1000   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:54.651 ,             1328.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               60.0   ,                          81.0   ,               61.0   ,                2144   ,              53   ,         95   ,                 263.0   ,           5684   , 1.1000   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:54.964 ,             1343.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          81.0   ,               60.0   ,                2144   ,              53   ,         96   ,                 261.0   ,           5684   , 1.1000   ,
2018-06-24 17:18:55.277 ,             1283.0   ,               1080.0   ,        1107.0   ,               59.0   ,                          80.0   ,               60.0   ,                2148   ,              53   ,         98   ,                 223.0   ,           5684   , 1.0500   ,


----------



## drstoecker (24. Juni 2018)

moreply schrieb:


> Ja ich  Das mit dem Kit würde ich sein lassen kaum billiger aber dafür Alu. Wenn du nur die Vega Kühlen willst sollten 360mm Radi Fläche Locker reichen.


Ja habe schon ein paar Test gelesen und die waren meist durchwachsen. Meistens wurde der Lüfter bemängelt. Hab mir mal grad alle teile einzeln ohne Alu zusammengerecht und da komme ich schon über 400€, das Kit kostet nur 250€. Ich denke da brauch ich nicht viel rechnen und wage es mal. Hatte übrigends bis vor einem halben Jahr auch alles unter Wasser inkl. Vega. Radiatoren hatte ich 2x360er intern versucht, hat mich aber nicht überzeugt. Gut Gehäuse war auch noch optimal. Im Endeffekt ist es ein mo-ra 360lt geworden der war schon top. Hatte mir aber gedacht kannst ja wieder auf Luft zurück.
irgendwie muss sich ja beschäftigen.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Juni 2018)

Hmm in der Tat, seltsames Verhalten.
Hast du mal ein Auge auf der CPU gehabt? Wie ist deine GPU Auslastung wenn die Karte runter taktet? Bleibt diese bei 100% oder geht die mit runter.


----------



## Gripschi (24. Juni 2018)

Hi,

bisher läuft die karte jezt stabil. keine Ausfälle gehabt.

Aktuelll läuft Sie:
Status 6 1402 Mhz zbd 995 mv
Status 7 1552 Mhz 1045 mv
__
RPM 1500 pendelt die Karte bei ca. 65 Grad und 77 Grad Hotspot ein bei guter Lautstärke
__
HBM 970 mhz bei 1035 mv
___

ich werde mich die Tage weiter ans Optimieren setzen. Für den Anfang bin ich zufrieden da das NT nciht mit einer Schutzschaltung greift.

Der MX Takt war bisher 1502 mhz, Schnitt bei 1200-1400, miest aber in der Mitte von beiden.

Gehe davon aus das ich noch etwas Optimieren kann. Wo kann ich den groben Verbrauch auslesen?


----------



## bath92 (24. Juni 2018)

moreply schrieb:


> Würde hier ja wieder versprochen das 550w kann 700w liefern  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/485138-amd-rx-vega-laberthread-362.html#post9393319
> Wenn die Stecker schon auf zwei Rails aufgeteilt sind, ist das Netzteil zu schwach. Bitte drauf achten das Stecker eins in 12V3 steckt und der zweite in 12V4. 12V1 und 2 bieten nur 20A.


Den Smilie kannst du dir an dieser Stelle sparen.
Hab nochmal nachgelesen und feststellen müssen, dass sich das P11 im Vergleich zum P10 hier tatsächlich etwas anders verhält. Ich zitiere mal aus dem CB-Test:


			
				Computerbase schrieb:
			
		

> Im Praxistest reagiert das P11 deutlich anders als sein Vorgänger: Während sich das P10 mit kombinierten 12-Volt-Schienen problemlos bis auf satte 1.000 Watt belasten lässt, schaltet dessen Nachfolger nun in einem vernünftigeren Rahmen ab. Zwar lassen die einzelnen Rails immer noch eine hohe Überlast zu, welche das Netzteil jedoch problemlos zu leisten imstande ist.



Des Weiteren folgt dann eine Tabelle und dort wird aufgeführt, dass die 12-Volt-Schienen wesentlich mehr Leistung zur Verfügung stellen können als die Hersteller spezifizierten 20/25A.

Laut User Manuell wird übrigens folgende Aufteilung für besonders Leistungshungrige GPUs empfohlen: 
PCI-E Slot 1 (V3) + PCI-E Slot 3 (V4) oder PCI-E Slot 2 (V3) + PCI-E Slot 4 (V4)

Also erstmal kontrollieren ob richtig angeschlossen wurde, dann könnt ihr gegeben falls immer noch auf mich ein kloppen. 
Ist jetzt zwar alles OT hier im Thread, aber das wollte ich dann doch nicht so stehen lassen.

Edit: Scheint ja jetzt zu laufen.


----------



## ATIR290 (24. Juni 2018)

Mal eine Sparsame, laute und nicht all zu schnelle Vega RX 64
Mit Optimierung bei Mhz Speed und Lüfterdrehzahl:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Juni 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Mal eine Sparsame, laute und nicht all zu schnelle Vega RX 64
> Mit Optimierung bei Mhz Speed und Lüfterdrehzahl:
> 
> 
> ...



Wie weit kriegst du den Lüfter runter mit den Settings?Vega schafft es irgendwie immer heiß zu sein^^


----------



## ATIR290 (24. Juni 2018)

Weiss noch nicht, wollte 1500+ Mhz bei den 2550 Umdrehungen
Da reich aber die 0,885 Volt nicht, da müssten es wohl circa 0,950 Volt etwa sein.

Denke 2300 bis max. 2400 Umdrehungen könnten bei 1375 Mhz drinn sein, HBM auf den angesprochenen 1000 Mhz.
Mal checken diese Tage.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (24. Juni 2018)

Hallo Gurdi,

Die Hotspot-Temperatur schießt innerhalb 1 Sekunde auf über 92°C und die GPU und HBM-Temp liegt nach ein paar Minuten bei 65°C. Ich werde den Kühler wohl nochmal neu montieren müssen.  Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Juni 2018)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Hallo Gurdi,
> 
> Die Hotspot-Temperatur schießt innerhalb 1 Sekunde auf über 92°C und die GPU und HBM-Temp liegt nach ein paar Minuten bei 65°C. Ich werde den Kühler wohl nochmal neu montieren müssen.  Danke für den Tipp.



Es liegt an dem unebenen Package, hau da ordentlich Wärmeleitpaste drauf, das wird deine Temperaturen um locker 10-15 Grad auf dem Chip und rund 25Grad auf dem Hotspot senken.

@ATIR: Ich hatte leider immer das Problem dass ich die 56er zwar gut kühlen kann mit geringer Umdrehung auf dem Chip, aber der HBM dann zu heiß wird übertaktet.

Ich habe bei der 56er deswegen jetzt wieder das 56er Bios aktiviert, da dort weniger Spannung auf dem HBM liegt und sich meine 56er sowieso tot langweilt im HTPC.

Ist eigentlich irgendwer mal auf die Idee gekommen ein 56er Bios auf eine 64er zu flashen?
Würde mich mal interessieren ob das läuft und ob die Shader dann aktiv bleiben.


----------



## MfDoom (24. Juni 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Hat hier irgendjemand seine Vega unter Wasser? Bin am überlegen ob ich es nochmal wage, am Anfang gab es doch ein paar Probleme zwecks der Performance . Gedacht habe ich an das ek Gaming Fluid a240R + zus. 120u. 240er Radiator. Das Kit reitzt mich schon länger auch wenn es nur Alu ist.



meine läuft mit Wasserkühlung problemlos, auch wenn der Speicher leider nicht über 985mhz stabil läuft


----------



## Zwock7420 (24. Juni 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Hat hier irgendjemand seine Vega unter Wasser? Bin am überlegen ob ich es nochmal wage, am Anfang gab es doch ein paar Probleme zwecks der Performance . Gedacht habe ich an das ek Gaming Fluid a240R + zus. 120u. 240er Radiator. Das Kit reitzt mich schon länger auch wenn es nur Alu ist.



Meine ist auch unter Wasser... mit 240 + 120 solltest du normalerweise locker hinkommen. Wenns nicht grad ultra Silent sein muß, könnten auch 240 schon ausreichend sein.


----------



## Zerosix-06 (24. Juni 2018)

Also ich habe meine auch unter Wasser...
zu beginn Vega56 only mit einem 280er der in der Front vom Define R5 verbaut war, Temperaturen waren i.O. aber bei OC + zocken musste ich die Lüfter schon ein wenig hochdrehen um mit der Wassertemp unter 38-40° zu bleiben.
--> 240 only würde ich sagen ist fast zu wenig, ausser dich stören höhere Wassertemp / höhere Lüfterdrehzahl nicht.

Nach dem update der CPU auf einen Ryzen 2600x wurde die CPU ebenfalls unter Wasser gesetzt und die Radi Fläche nochmal gut erhöht (540*160mm Radi extern auf dem Gehäuse verbaut)
Seit dem Temperaturtechnisch 0 Problem, selbst bei knapp 30° Raumtemperatur (Dachgeschoss) geht die Wassertemp nicht über 36-38°C hinaus, und das mit max 50-60% Lüfterdrehzahl


----------



## hugo-03 (24. Juni 2018)

Zerosix-06 schrieb:


> Also ich habe meine auch unter Wasser...
> zu beginn Vega56 only mit einem 280er der in der Front vom Define R5 verbaut war, Temperaturen waren i.O. aber bei OC + zocken musste ich die Lüfter schon ein wenig hochdrehen um mit der Wassertemp unter 38-40° zu bleiben.
> --> 240 only würde ich sagen ist fast zu wenig, ausser dich stören höhere Wassertemp / höhere Lüfterdrehzahl nicht.
> 
> ...



Mein 420er Radi knallt auch ziemlich gut raus und die Lüfter drehen auch schon mal 80%, bei mir mit ca 350 Watt Verbrauch, dass die lc Vega ca gleiche Werte mit 120er Radi hat, ist schon leicht gruselig.


----------



## drstoecker (24. Juni 2018)

moreply schrieb:


> Ja ich  Das mit dem Kit würde ich sein lassen kaum billiger aber dafür Alu. Wenn du nur die Vega Kühlen willst sollten 360mm Radi Fläche Locker reichen.





MfDoom schrieb:


> meine läuft mit Wasserkühlung problemlos, auch wenn der Speicher leider nicht über 985mhz stabil läuft





Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Meine ist auch unter Wasser... mit 240 + 120 solltest du normalerweise locker hinkommen. Wenns nicht grad ultra Silent sein muß, könnten auch 240 schon ausreichend sein.





Zerosix-06 schrieb:


> Also ich habe meine auch unter Wasser...
> zu beginn Vega56 only mit einem 280er der in der Front vom Define R5 verbaut war, Temperaturen waren i.O. aber bei OC + zocken musste ich die Lüfter schon ein wenig hochdrehen um mit der Wassertemp unter 38-40° zu bleiben.
> --> 240 only würde ich sagen ist fast zu wenig, ausser dich stören höhere Wassertemp / höhere Lüfterdrehzahl nicht.
> 
> ...





hugo-03 schrieb:


> Mein 420er Radi knallt auch ziemlich gut raus und die Lüfter drehen auch schon mal 80%, bei mir mit ca 350 Watt Verbrauch, dass die lc Vega ca gleiche Werte mit 120er Radi hat, ist schon leicht gruselig.


Hab ihr eure Vega Übertaktet? 
Hat jemand das lc bios auf seiner vega64 problemlos laufen?
wie sind im allgemeinen die temps?


----------



## DeLuXe1992 (24. Juni 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hmm in der Tat, seltsames Verhalten.
> Hast du mal ein Auge auf der CPU gehabt? Wie ist deine GPU Auslastung wenn die Karte runter taktet? Bleibt diese bei 100% oder geht die mit runter.




Ja im CPU Bereich ist alles ok. Ich habe auch mittlerweile das Phänomen endlich aufgedeckt. Wenn ich den  Graka-Lüfter höher drehen lasse sind die Drops weg..., das deutet eig auf zu hohe Temparaturen hin, ich weiss. Aber wie man im GPU Z Log sieht ist da alles in Ordnung. Also verstehen tuhs ich jedenfalls nicht. Vll irgendwie doch im Treiber gekoppelt. Vorallem weil bei wesentlich höhren temps zb in Superpostion nix gedrosselt wird. Auch nicht mit niedriger Drehzahl. 
Aufjedenfall ist es Reproduzierbar.

Ist eig normal das die Differenz zwsichen HotSpot und Normaler GPU Temp so hoch ist?. Hab ich vll ein "unmolded" Chip? Vll muss ich mal den Lüfter demontieren. Wobei ich da wegen den HBM etwas Bedenken habe.


----------



## hugo-03 (24. Juni 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Hab ihr eure Vega Übertaktet?
> Hat jemand das lc bios auf seiner vega64 problemlos laufen?
> wie sind im allgemeinen die temps?



RX 64 1740 Mhz 1,17 V & HBM 1,1 GHz + EK-Block 
jap mit reg.-hack
LC-Bios macht auch schnell mal ärger, da z.B. Sensoren anders liegen usw

ca 38°


----------



## Gurdi (24. Juni 2018)

DeLuXe1992 schrieb:


> Ja im CPU Bereich ist alles ok. Ich habe auch mittlerweile das Phänomen endlich aufgedeckt. Wenn ich den  Graka-Lüfter höher drehen lasse sind die Drops weg..., das deutet eig auf zu hohe Temparaturen hin, ich weiss. Aber wie man im GPU Z Log sieht ist da alles in Ordnung. Also verstehen tuhs ich jedenfalls nicht. Vll irgendwie doch im Treiber gekoppelt. Vorallem weil bei wesentlich höhren temps zb in Superpostion nix gedrosselt wird. Auch nicht mit niedriger Drehzahl.
> Aufjedenfall ist es Reproduzierbar.
> 
> Ist eig normal das die Differenz zwsichen HotSpot und Normaler GPU Temp so hoch ist?. Hab ich vll ein "unmolded" Chip? Vll muss ich mal den Lüfter demontieren. Wobei ich da wegen den HBM etwas Bedenken habe.



Deine Temps am Chip sind alle im grünen Bereich, auch die HotSpot. 
Wenn ich mir das takten so anschaue von deiner Karte und bei dir alle anderen Komponenten wie CPU, RAM etc. fehlerfrei sind dann können es eigentlich nur noch die SpaWas sein oder der VRMem.

Mach mal folgendes, öffne GPU_Z und schau ob dir dort das hier angezeigt wird. Wenn nicht den Rechner solange neu starten und GPUZ öffnen bis du die Temps siehst.
Check die Werte mal und schreib dann mal wie hoch die gehen auf Dauerlast.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zerosix-06 (25. Juni 2018)

DeLuXe1992 schrieb:


> Ist eig normal das die Differenz zwsichen HotSpot und Normaler GPU Temp so hoch ist?. Hab ich vll ein "unmolded" Chip? Vll muss ich mal den Lüfter demontieren. Wobei ich da wegen den HBM etwas Bedenken habe.



Hier V56 mit "unmoldet"
also ich habe ebenfalls einen teilweise recht hohen unterschied zwischen GPU und Hot Spot gemessen. Wobei die Differenz immer weiter auseinander geht je höher ich den Chip takte
--> bei moderaten normalen UV+minimal OC Taktraten liegen zwischen GPU und Hot Spot immer so 8-12° in etwa
Clocke ich den Chip jedoch immer mehr an die OC-Grenze komme ich auch mal auf 20-25°C Differenz
genaue Werte kann ich nicht mehr sagen, müsste ich mal wieder explizit raus messen.

Ich hatte mal überlegt nochmal die WLP zu tauschen unter meinem Kryographics WaKü Block... um zu schauen ob dann die temps besser werden.
Da ich aber 
1. den Chip nie an der OC-Grenze Betreibe, außer bei Benchmarks
2. und die GPU Temp sich eh im normal Betrieb beim zocken nie über 38-45°C hinaus bewegt (je nach Spiel und Raumtemperatur)
waren mir die +10-15° relativ egal, selbst wenn ich die maximalen 20-25°C hinzurechne liegt die Hotspot immer noch unter 70°C also selbst in diesem worstcase Bereich den ich aber eh nie erreiche noch völlig im Grünen Bereich.


----------



## Gurdi (25. Juni 2018)

Alles unter 80 Grad ist völlig unproblematisch bei Vega, der CHip verträgt da auch noch deutlich mehr, aber dann kommt man mit dem Takt auch nicht so hoch.
Je niedriger der HotSpot, desto höher könnt Ihr übertakteten. Die Temp ist viel wichtiger als die angezeigte Chiptemperatur.


----------



## DeLuXe1992 (25. Juni 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Deine Temps am Chip sind alle im grünen Bereich, auch die HotSpot.
> Wenn ich mir das takten so anschaue von deiner Karte und bei dir alle anderen Komponenten wie CPU, RAM etc. fehlerfrei sind dann können es eigentlich nur noch die SpaWas sein oder der VRMem.
> 
> Mach mal folgendes, öffne GPU_Z und schau ob dir dort das hier angezeigt wird. Wenn nicht den Rechner solange neu starten und GPUZ öffnen bis du die Temps siehst.
> ...



Hab ich gemacht, mit einem interessanten Ergebnis: die Karte hat wieder gedrosselt..... VR SoC und Mem lagen beide bei 59 Grad. 
GPU drosselte von ~ 1600 Mhz bis rutner auf 1200, dann wieder hoch... und so weiter. Darauf hin Lüfter hoch, und Karte blieb konstant bei maximalen Takt um die 1600...

VR SoC und Mem waren aber mit 56, nur unwesentlich Kühler.... 
Lüfter der Red Devil wieder auf 2000 Umdrehungen limitiert ( Entspricht übrigens der Maximalen Drehzahl des Silent BIOS!!, Wird aber nicht in diesem Betrieben sondern Standart Auslieferungs OC BIOS) Und Karte wider nach Kurze Zeit gedrosselt. GPU Only Verbrauch lag bei 240 bis 260 Watt, falls interressant, die restlichen Temps waren ähnlich wie oben im LOG.

Schlussfolgerung: VR Mem und SoC machen bei 60 grad dicht?! Kann das vll jemand anders nachstellen?

Edit: Die Drosselung ist aber wie gesagt nicht in allen Spielen so. Nur ganz wenige. Werde das demächst mit anderen Games und anderen Treiber ( da ich mir eig 100% Sicher bin das es mit dem Vorigen Treiber nicht aufgetreten ist) überprüfen, ob das wirklich an dem VR 60 Grad liegt.


----------



## Gurdi (25. Juni 2018)

Nene, deine VR´s sind mit den Temperaturen völlig in Ordnung. Auch deine restlichen Temps sind eigentlich einwandfrei.
Da gibts nichts zu meckern, der Red Devil Kühler hat auch Dampf.

Was mir noch einfallen würde wäre evtl. Vsync, aber das wäre dir sicherlich aufgefallen. Manchmal fällt man aus der Freesyncrange und wenn dann Vsync greift dann spürt man dass recht flott. Templimit könnte es auch noch sein, wenn die eingestellte Max. Temp erreicht wird drosselt die Karte ebenfalls weil vom Treiber so vorgegeben.Hast du die evtl. zu weit runter korrigiert um deinen Lüfter entsprechend zu steuern?

Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende sonst würde ich behaupten. Ich würde mal noch die Settings etwas ändern und rumprobieren, irgendwo muss da ja eine Kausalität bestehen.

Spekulatius: AMD: Effizienz-Experten von Vega zu EPYC verschoben - Hardwareluxx


----------



## gaussmath (26. Juni 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Spekulatius: AMD: Effizienz-Experten von Vega zu EPYC verschoben - Hardwareluxx



Ich habe das auch häufiger gelesen in letzter Zeit. Es ist zumindest eine sehr plausible Erklärung und geht genau in die Richtung, was seriöse Leute behaupet haben: es sind die mangelnden Ressourcen bei AMD. Wenn man sich das überlegt, dass Koduri wie geplant hätte agieren können, ist der Spruch "Poor Volta" letztlich gar nicht so abwegig gewesen. Vielleicht kann er sich bei Intel jetzt austoben und AMD verdient mehr Geld, um die Ressourcen aufzustocken. Hoffentlich kommt auch was bei rum, was Nvidia auf ihrem Vormarsch stoppt.


----------



## DeLuXe1992 (26. Juni 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nene, deine VR´s sind mit den Temperaturen völlig in Ordnung. Auch deine restlichen Temps sind eigentlich einwandfrei.
> Da gibts nichts zu meckern, der Red Devil Kühler hat auch Dampf.
> 
> Was mir noch einfallen würde wäre evtl. Vsync, aber das wäre dir sicherlich aufgefallen. Manchmal fällt man aus der Freesyncrange und wenn dann Vsync greift dann spürt man dass recht flott. Templimit könnte es auch noch sein, wenn die eingestellte Max. Temp erreicht wird drosselt die Karte ebenfalls weil vom Treiber so vorgegeben.Hast du die evtl. zu weit runter korrigiert um deinen Lüfter entsprechend zu steuern?
> ...



Und wie immer sitzt am Ende das Problem vor dem Bildschrim!, es wird am Temp Limit liegen, dieser ist in der Tat auf  60 grad eingestellt. Ich wusste nicht das der Takt dann drosselt ich dachte nur das der Lüfter dann höher dreht.  Wieso mit anderen Treiber es trozdem funktioniert ist mir eig jetz völlig latte^^. Ich danke dir.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Juni 2018)

DeLuXe1992 schrieb:


> Und wie immer sitzt am Ende das Problem vor dem Bildschrim!, es wird am Temp Limit liegen, dieser ist in der Tat auf  60 grad eingestellt. Ich wusste nicht das der Takt dann drosselt ich dachte nur das der Lüfter dann höher dreht.  Wieso mit anderen Treiber es trozdem funktioniert ist mir eig jetz völlig latte^^. Ich danke dir.



Manchmal macht man sich bekloppt und es hängt an ner Kleinigkeit 
Max Temp drosselt, Ziel steuert den Lüfter.


----------



## WhoRainZone (26. Juni 2018)

Hallo Zusammen 
Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meiner Vegano, welches (bei Interesse) hier nachzulesen ist:
RX Vega 56 Nano läuft nicht richtig
Mit der Hilfe einiger User (besonders Gurdi) war die Ursache nach einiger Zeit klar: WLP fehlerhaft aufgetragen (Hotspot bei ~108°)
Ich warte immernoch auf das OK von Mindfactory, die WLP auszutauschen, obwohl das bei Powercolor *eigentlich* keinen Einfluss auf die Garantie hat.

Um mich vorher schon mal etwas zu informieren, wollte ich fragen, was es zu beachten gibt.

Das Package ist ja irgendwie uneben (HBM zu GPU?), zuviel WLP ist ja auch nicht das wahre, zu wenig noch schlimmer. 
Wie reinige ich das?
Welche WLP sollte ich nehmen?
Wie auftragen? (Spachtel, einfach klecksen...)

Etc. etc. 

Prinzipiell bitte ich um eine ausführliche Erklärung dazu. 
Bei älteren Karten habe ich das schon öfter gemacht, aber irgendwie ist es was anderes, da die Karte dezent wertvoller ist... Ihr wisst, was ich meine 

Greetz


----------



## Gurdi (26. Juni 2018)

1. Das Package ist nicht zwangsläufig uneben, es ergeben sich aber gern aufgrund der Größe des Packages und den verschiedenen Toleranzen leichte Unebenheiten beim aufsetzen.
2.Ich nehme einfach ein Taschentuch und entferne die Reste, dazu noch ein kleines Wattestäbchen. Manche benutzen auch Lösemittel wie Alkohol zum reinigen, ich persönlich halte das für unnötig.
3. Die beste die du kriegen kannst, Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut. Konsistenz und Leitfähigkeit sind hier ideal, jedoch sündhaft teuer. Zur Not tut es auch eine gute MX2.
Thermal Grizzly High Performance Cooling Solutions - Kryonaut
4. Bei Vega am besten gut Klecksen, dabei nicht sparen.Der Kühler drückt sich das schon. Dünnes auftragen wie bei CPU´s gerne gemacht ist hier untauglich.
5. Den Kühler sorgfältig über Kreuz anziehen um das Package zu schonen.Er sollte aber schon handfest andrücken.


----------



## Zwock7420 (26. Juni 2018)

Falls dein Package unmolded ist, (also keine Vergussmasse, sondern Luftspalte, bzw. WLP Rückstände zwischen HBM und Chip) so würde ich dringend dazu raten der Empfehlung von AMD zu folgen, und diese Luftspalte nicht mit zu reinigen.
Einfach die alte Paste drin lassen. Der Interposer ist anscheinend hochempfindlich, und jeder Versuch diese Spalte zu reinigen stellt ein Risiko für diesen dar.


----------



## WhoRainZone (26. Juni 2018)

Danke euch 

Naja, 15€ werde ich grade noch verkraften  Wobei ich mich bei WLP bis jetzt immer für die Arctic MX-4 entschieden habe


----------



## Zerosix-06 (26. Juni 2018)

Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Falls dein Package unmolded ist, (also keine Vergussmasse, sondern Luftspalte, bzw. WLP Rückstände zwischen HBM und Chip) so würde ich dringend dazu raten der Empfehlung von AMD zu folgen, und diese Luftspalte nicht mit zu reinigen.
> Einfach die alte Paste drin lassen. Der Interposer ist anscheinend hochempfindlich, und jeder Versuch diese Spalte zu reinigen stellt ein Risiko für diesen dar.



oh das war mir auch neu,  das wusste ich nocht nicht.
Ich habe ja auch einen "unmoldet" chip und hatte den damals ganz normal "gereinigt" mit so einer WLP Reinigungs lösung, vermutlich irgendwas auf Alkohol Basis oder so.Also ich habe nicht explizit diese ritzen zwischen GPU und HBM gereinigt, aber eben auch nicht geschont.

Hat zumindest bis jetzt nichts ausgemacht, aber es kommt sicherlich mal wieder die Zeit wo ich WLP tausche oder Wakü Block mal abnehmen muss usw usw usw
Dann werde ich definitiv darauf achten und den chip eher nur mittels Taschentuch/Wattestäbchen und mit Einsatz von sehr wenig Alkohol reinigen.

Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## drstoecker (26. Juni 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nene, deine VR´s sind mit den Temperaturen völlig in Ordnung. Auch deine restlichen Temps sind eigentlich einwandfrei.
> Da gibts nichts zu meckern, der Red Devil Kühler hat auch Dampf.
> 
> Was mir noch einfallen würde wäre evtl. Vsync, aber das wäre dir sicherlich aufgefallen. Manchmal fällt man aus der Freesyncrange und wenn dann Vsync greift dann spürt man dass recht flott. Templimit könnte es auch noch sein, wenn die eingestellte Max. Temp erreicht wird drosselt die Karte ebenfalls weil vom Treiber so vorgegeben.Hast du die evtl. zu weit runter korrigiert um deinen Lüfter entsprechend zu steuern?
> ...



Das wurde ja schon lange vermutet. Finde auch den Fokus aus die cpu gelegt zu haben den besseren Weg gerade auf lange Sicht gesehen. Der nächste Zen Ableger wird es endgültig richten im cpu Segment. Auch ist am bestens im Server aufgestellt und im mobilen Bereich läuft es auch gut. Jetzt kann auch wieder die gpu sparte voll durchstarten und die Zeichen stehen auf Sieg, da bin ich mir sicher und NVIDIA weis das auch. Deshalb fahren die momentan so eine fragwürdige Schiene.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (26. Juni 2018)

8GB Gigabyte Radeon RX Vega 64 Gaming OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de

vega 64 550€ Versandkostenfrei

... vorher auf mindstar klicken


----------



## TheEpicHorst (26. Juni 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> 8GB Gigabyte Radeon RX Vega 64 Gaming OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de
> 
> vega 64 550€ Versandkostenfrei
> 
> ... vorher auf mindstar klicken



40 Stk. und noch 22h aktuell. Ich denke, wir werden unter 500€ sehen 

LG


----------



## Gurdi (26. Juni 2018)

Ohne Versand ist das wirklich ein faires Angebot. Vor allem noch FC5 dabei.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (26. Juni 2018)

Far Cry 5 gibts auch dazu


----------



## Gurdi (26. Juni 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Far Cry 5 gibts auch dazu ... is die frage ob die PayPal gebühren unter Versandkosten fallen



Die kassiert Mindfactory eigentlich immer die PP Gebühr oder?
Generell schlagen die beim Mindstar gerne hintenherum was drauf.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (26. Juni 2018)

hatte es schon gelöscht weil mir aufgefallen ist, dass es wohl nicht dabei ist

früher hamm die das immer drauf geschlagen .... mittlerweile wohl nicht mehr

zumindest sagt Geizhals selbe Kosten bei Paypal wie Vorkasse


----------



## RossiCX (26. Juni 2018)

Taugt die Gigabyte RX Vega 64 Gaming OC aus dem Mindstar denn was? Der Test bei tomshardware liest sich ja ganz ordentlich. Hat hier jemand diese Karte und kann mir ein bisschen was erzählen? Wie ist die Performance in UHD? Ist das auf "hoch" oder mindestens "medium" noch brauchbar?

Reicht ein 500W Netzteil, wenn man die Karte mit einem 2700X befeuert?


----------



## TheEpicHorst (26. Juni 2018)

RossiCX schrieb:


> Taugt die Gigabyte RX Vega 64 Gaming OC aus dem Mindstar denn was? Der Test bei tomshardware liest sich ja ganz ordentlich. Hat hier jemand diese Karte und kann mir ein bisschen was erzählen? Wie ist die Performance in UHD? Ist das auf "hoch" oder mindestens "medium" noch brauchbar?
> 
> Reicht ein 500W Netzteil, wenn man die Karte mit einem 2700X befeuert?



Ich vermute, dieser karte wird sich in etwa zwischen den anderen Vega Customs einreihen, also kann man sagen, sie taugt.

Ich benutze ein 3440*1440p bei 60Hz display und spiele zur zeit fallout 4, far cry 5 und jurassic world evolution, allesamt maxed out bis auf wenige anpassungen je nach spiel und habe kaum dips unter 60FPS, wenn dann eher im CPU Limit (zB FO4) - deshalb ist davon auszugehen, dass im schnitt wohl UHD / medium brauchbar läuft.

500W NT reicht nicht.

LG


----------



## RossiCX (26. Juni 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> 500W NT reicht nicht.



Das ist schade


----------



## TheEpicHorst (26. Juni 2018)

RossiCX schrieb:


> Das ist schade



Ich hab von einem Dark Power 10 550w auf ein Straight Power 11 750w gewechselt als ich mir meine Vega 64 geholt habe weil es mir einfach zu heikel war, sprich ich wollte luft nach oben. Im nachhinein kann ich sagen, dass ich die karte auch so sparsam betreiben kann, dass sie kaum über 200w verbrät, jedoch mit merklicher leistungsminderung.

Welches 500w NT hast du denn?


----------



## RossiCX (26. Juni 2018)

Ein SP10 von bq. Undervolting war eh angedacht, auch um die Lautstärke zu reduzieren.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Juni 2018)

RossiCX schrieb:


> Ein SP10 von bq. Undervolting war eh angedacht, auch um die Lautstärke zu reduzieren.



Wenn du UV reicht das eigentlich locker. Ich ein 550Watt Digifanless, macht keine Probleme ich liege bei etwa 320Watt Gesamtsystem. Wenn die Karte aber Out of the Box läuft kann es sein dass Stromspitzen zum Abschalten führen bei 500Watt.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (26. Juni 2018)

RossiCX schrieb:


> Ein SP10 von bq. Undervolting war eh angedacht, auch um die Lautstärke zu reduzieren.



Versuchen kannst du es ja, vor allem sollte der preis noch gut weiter fallen würde ich es nicht am NT scheitern lassen. Gut undervolted mit restriktivem PT und clocks denke ich kommst du hin, zur not NT verkaufen und ein 650w holen. Pauschal ist aber zu sagen plug & play bei vega 64 + 500w NT ist in den meisten fällen zu wenig!

LG


----------



## tobse2056 (26. Juni 2018)

Ich habe  eine Vega 64 mit 240 Watt Power Limit  + Ryzen 1800x @ 1,35 V @ 3,9ghz problemlos mit einen BQ Straight Power 10 500 Watt am laufen.

Wenn du das Powerlimit nicht groß erhöhst solltest du keine Probleme haben.
Wenn ich das richtig sehe die Gigabyte 64er 247watt  als Powerlimit  als Standard, das ist kaum mehr als bei mir.


----------



## RossiCX (26. Juni 2018)

Okay, das hört sich schon besser an. Sollte man bei dem Mindstarangebot zuschlagen oder meint ihr, Vega fällt in den nächsten Tagen noch weiter im Preis? All zu lange möchte ich nicht mehr warten.


----------



## drstoecker (26. Juni 2018)

RossiCX schrieb:


> Ein SP10 von bq. Undervolting war eh angedacht, auch um die Lautstärke zu reduzieren.



Im sparmodus lief meine vega64 + ryzen 1700 uv mit einem 400w bq sp10 Problemlos. Aber wer kauft eine solche Karte und lässt die dann nicht schonmal volle pulle laufen?
ein 750w Netzteil würde ich schon empfehlen, nicht umsonst wird ja auf der Homepage ein großes empfohlen.


----------



## tobse2056 (26. Juni 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Aber wer kauft eine solche Karte und lässt die dann nicht schonmal volle pulle laufen?



Ich zum beispiel, weil bei mehr als 240watt Powerlimit wird sie mir zu Laut da der Rechner 30cm neben meinen Ohr steht   .

Man muss ja nicht alles übertakten heutzutage, auch mit stock Einstellungen ist es keine schlechte Karte.


----------



## Gripschi (26. Juni 2018)

Naja seöbst gedrosselt bringt sie ordentlich leistung aufs Parkett. Und so sehr muss man sie mmn nciht Kastrieren um das zu Erreichen.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Juni 2018)

Rossi möchte meines wissens nach in UHD zocken, das ist schon ne andere Hausnummer als bei den meisten hier.
Aktuell bin ich in WQHD unterwegs und im Vergleich zu UHD dreht meine Karte da fast Däumchen(überspitzt)


----------



## moonshot (26. Juni 2018)

Ich möchte dir da gern nochmal Dauntless ans Herzlegen, falls sich deine Karte zu sehr langweilt.
WQHD und 35 FPS im Schnitt, geht doch nichts über unoptimierte Engines^^


----------



## RossiCX (26. Juni 2018)

Ja, es soll in UHD gezockt werden, leider sind viele AAA-Spiele dabei, die auf Vega nicht gut laufen.


----------



## ATIR290 (26. Juni 2018)

@Gurdi

Warum Kein Ultra HD mehr zurzeit, hast den Monitor verkauft ?


----------



## TheEpicHorst (26. Juni 2018)

RossiCX schrieb:


> Ja, es soll in UHD gezockt werden, leider sind viele AAA-Spiele dabei, die auf Vega nicht gut laufen.



Was wird denn gespielt? Wenn deine titel auf Vega nicht gut laufen, weshalb keine Nvidia? Nicht, dass ich das gutheißen würde aber manchmal ist es sinnvoll


----------



## Gurdi (26. Juni 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> Warum Kein Ultra HD mehr zurzeit, hast den Monitor verkauft ?



Hab mich beim Lesertest hier im Forum zum C32HG70 beworben und wurde ausgewählt 
Das Gerät wurde bereits geliefert, sehr feines Gerät.
Freesync 2, HDR, Quantom DOT. Die Bildqualität ist der Wahnsinn.
Leider nur WQHD was mich etwas Schmerzt nach langen Jahren UHD, aber naja.


----------



## RossiCX (26. Juni 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Was wird denn gespielt?


AAA: GTA 5, Witcher3, Watch Dogs 1&2, For Honor, Fallout 4, Assassins Creed Origins, die zwei Tomb Raider Teile. Geplant ist noch Ghost Recon Wildlands.



> Wenn deine titel auf Vega nicht gut laufen, weshalb keine Nvidia?  Nicht, dass ich das gutheißen würde aber manchmal ist es sinnvoll


Ja, ich befürchte, das wäre für mich wohl besser, aber dann warte ich wohl auch auf Turing.


----------



## hugo-03 (27. Juni 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hab mich beim Lesertest hier im Forum zum C32HG70 beworben und wurde ausgewählt
> Das Gerät wurde bereits geliefert, sehr feines Gerät.
> Freesync 2, HDR, Quantom DOT. Die Bildqualität ist der Wahnsinn.
> Leider nur WQHD was mich etwas Schmerzt nach langen Jahren UHD, aber naja.



HDR ist halt noch nicht so weit, guck dir mal allgemein die HDR Monitoren gibt (kleine Auswahl)


----------



## hugo-03 (27. Juni 2018)

Schön für HBM, schlecht für Vega Samsung: Bedarf an HBM2 ubersteigt Produktion bei weitem - ComputerBase


----------



## WhoRainZone (27. Juni 2018)

Um nochmal auf das Austauschen der WLP zurück zu kommen: Sollte ich die WLPads der Phasen (sofern vorhanden? ) auch austauschen? 
Gegen was für welche?


----------



## Gurdi (27. Juni 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Um nochmal auf das Austauschen der WLP zurück zu kommen: Sollte ich die WLPads der Phasen (sofern vorhanden? ) auch austauschen?
> Gegen was für welche?



Hmm das bringt eigentlich nicht viel. Ich kenn die Pads auf der Nano nicht, aber die auf der Referenz waren nicht übel muss ich sagen. Was man machen kann ist ein kleinen Klecks gute WLP noch auftragen und dünn verstreichen. Das könnte einen kleinen Gewinn bringen.

Manche Pasten haben aber auch ein KIt mit Pads, die wären wahrscheinlich besser.


----------



## WhoRainZone (27. Juni 2018)

Na gut, wenn das nicht wirklich sinnvoll ist, lass ich das


----------



## Sonmace (28. Juni 2018)

Hallo,

bekomme heute meine neue Asus strix 64 gelifert und freue mich schon drauf.

Habe aber mal ne frage zur CPU, ich frage mich in wie weit sie bei WQHD limitiert bzw ob es überhaupt dazu kommt.
Klar hängt das mit den jeweiligen spielen zusammen, spiele mehr onlien als offline also PUBG,WOW, BF1, Overwatch usw. aber wolfenstein 2 Far Cry 5 wolte ich auch mal anzoken wenn zeit dafür ist.

Da ich mich für WQHD und Freesynk entschieden habe kommt nur AMD in frage und ich spiele gerne mit reichlich FPS im rücken nur hoffe ich das meine CPU das jetzt auch mitmacht.
Auf 4,4GHz läuft sie stabil im moment mit einem 600 watt bequit netzteil.

mit OC und undervolting wolte ich auch experimentieren also wenn ihr tips habt sind sie gern wilkommen.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Juni 2018)

Generell limitiert in WQHD meist die GPU.
Dein Prozessor ist jetzt nicht mehr der neuste, wird also durchaus in einigen Szenarien der Flaschenhals sein, aber auf einem Niveau indem das nicht wehtun wird denke ich.
Dein Monitor ist übrigens perfekt dafür, Freesync 2 ist bei dem Panel wirklich grandios. Das LFC ist dynamisch bei dem Gerät, selbst wenn du mal etwas weniger Fps hast wirst du das kaum merken.


----------



## drstoecker (28. Juni 2018)

Sonmace schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bekomme heute meine neue Asus strix 64 gelifert und freue mich schon drauf.
> 
> ...


Welche cpu hast du?


----------



## Sonmace (28. Juni 2018)

steht in meiner signatur, habe den i5 4670K @4,4 GHz


----------



## TheEpicHorst (28. Juni 2018)

Sonmace schrieb:


> steht in meiner signatur, habe den i5 4670K @4,4 GHz



Leider musste ich mit dem upgrade auf Vega64 feststellen, dass mein i7 4790k @ 4,6GHz teilweise zum flaschenhals wird. zB in PUBG auf   Miramar oder Fallout 4. Nicht gravierend, aber es sind teilweise dips unter 60FPS dabei - hatte ich neulich in PUBG, Vega bei unter 80%. Wie gesagt, selten und nicht dramatisch, jedoch, da du 'nur' einen i5 hast, evtl verschärft.

EDIT: gespielt wird in 3440*1440p

EDIT 2: Bei der Strix kannst du im Wattman das PT auf +50% stellen, P6 und P7 clocks @ stock lassen und jeweils etwa -100mV. Lüfter auf maximum freigeben und target auf 75°C und maximale temp auf 85°C. den HBM @ stock auf +-990MHz. Für den anfang sollte das nicht so schlecht laufen, meine macht bei den settings +- 1600MHz je nach spiel bei +-280W. Nur so als anhaltspunkte für dich.

LG


----------



## Sonmace (28. Juni 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> EDIT 2: Bei der Strix kannst du im Wattman das PT auf +50% stellen, P6 und P7 clocks @ stock lassen und jeweils etwa -100mV. Lüfter auf maximum freigeben und target auf 75°C und maximale temp auf 85°C. den HBM @ stock auf +-990MHz. Für den anfang sollte das nicht so schlecht laufen, meine macht bei den settigs +- 1600MHz je nach spiel bei +-280W. Nur so als anhaltspunkte für dich.
> 
> LG



Danke für den tip, werde ich auch mal versuchen die tage.
Ich werde erstmal wolfenstein 2 spielen und zwichendurch PUBG,  Forza 7 bis BfA(wow) kommt, kommendes jahr wird dann die CPU fällig 

Ich hoffe mein altes bequit netzteil macht die strapazen  ioch mit, hatte ich damals für die HD 4870/6870 geholt da die sehr viel strom gezogen haben.
Ist halt nicht mehr das neuste,  altanativ habe ich noch ein neueres crossair 550 watt  was ich einbauen könnte


----------



## TheEpicHorst (28. Juni 2018)

Welche netzteile hast du denn zur auswahl (genaue bezeichnung)?

Ein tipp noch: spar dir jegliche software von ASUS außer Aura, falls du darauf wert legst sowie den MSI Afterburner wenn du einstellungen deiner GPU änderst. Rein der Adrenalin Treiber samt Wattman ist für alles ausreichend. Ich hatte so meine problemchen mit den diversen utilities.

LG


----------



## drstoecker (28. Juni 2018)

Sonmace schrieb:


> steht in meiner signatur, habe den i5 4670K @4,4 GHz


Mobil leider nicht einsehbar deshalb die Nachfrage.
ok sehe da kein optimales Zusammenspiel mit der Vega und das Netzteil sehe ich ebenfalls etwas bedenklich. Aber abwarten vllt haste ja Glück.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (28. Juni 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Mobil leider nicht einsehbar deshalb die Nachfrage.
> ok sehe da kein optimales Zusammenspiel mit der Vega und das Netzteil sehe ich ebenfalls etwas bedenklich. Aber abwarten vllt haste ja Glück.



Mittelfristig reicht der i5 wohl noch jedoch bin ich ganz deiner meinung beim NT, das BeQuiet ist steinalt und das Corsair wohl nicht das gelbe vom ei in dem fall.


----------



## Gripschi (28. Juni 2018)

Kurze Info von mir.

Ich habe mir jezt doch die Nitro geholt und RD zurückgeschickt.

Die Neue läuft bis auf paar kleinigkeiten besser und Leiser bei gleicher Leistung.

Nur die Halterung muss ich noch Nachrüsten (hatte keinen Schraubenzieher da gehabt =(  ).

Natürlich muss ich die Nitro jezt noch etwas ausloten, aber vom Ersten Gefühl her, läuft Sie besser als die RD.


----------



## Gurdi (29. Juni 2018)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Kurze Info von mir.
> 
> Ich habe mir jezt doch die Nitro geholt und RD zurückgeschickt.
> 
> ...



Feine Karte hast du dir da geholt. Die Temps würden mich mal interessieren, vor allem HotSpot.


----------



## Gripschi (29. Juni 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Feine Karte hast du dir da geholt. Die Temps würden mich mal interessieren, vor allem HotSpot.



Werde Ich machen. Da ich aber den Treiber nochmal Installieren muss morgen, und das WE gut durchgeplant ist. Werde ich vor Sonntag nicht zum Testen kommen.

Aber was bemerkenswert ist, die Karte ist Top Balanciert. Man merkt kaum das Gewicht, und Optisch macht die Karte was her. Was man im geschlossenen Case leider net sieht.


----------



## Gurdi (29. Juni 2018)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Werde Ich machen. Da ich aber den Treiber nochmal Installieren muss morgen, und das WE gut durchgeplant ist. Werde ich vor Sonntag nicht zum Testen kommen.
> 
> Aber was bemerkenswert ist, die Karte ist Top Balanciert. Man merkt kaum das Gewicht, und Optisch macht die Karte was her. Was man im geschlossenen Case leider net sieht.



Hab doch gesagt ist die beste, Sapphire halb.


----------



## drstoecker (29. Juni 2018)

Denke auch mit der Sapphire haste mehr Spaß!


----------



## ATIR290 (29. Juni 2018)

Hatte auch einen i5 4670K  @Stock 
und bin vor einem Monat auf RyZen+  2600X umgesattelt und dies brachte es echt  
Viel bessere Frames, vor Allem das Absacken, sprich die Min Frames und Frametimes sind stabiler, sprich teils um einiges höher geworden!


----------



## moonshot (29. Juni 2018)

So, neues Netzteil eingebaut und ich kann jetzt meine Lautsprecher einschalten, ohne das die GPU aussteigt. 
Sehr zufrieden soweit. Die Vega einschicken wäre echt der Horror gewesen.


----------



## Gurdi (29. Juni 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> So, neues Netzteil eingebaut und ich kann jetzt meine Lautsprecher einschalten, ohne das die GPU aussteigt.
> Sehr zufrieden soweit. Die Vega einschicken wäre echt der Horror gewesen.



Interessant was es für Querverbindungen manchmal gibt.


----------



## Rallyesport (1. Juli 2018)

So hier noch zu meinem GTA V Problem, da sollte ich ja noch was dazu schreiben. 
@ Suddendeathstgt, habe deine Einstellungen übernommen geahbt das hat aber nicht viel gebracht, ich rutschte in manchen Situationen so arg aus der FreeSync Reichweite das ich da einen michmasch aus deinen und meinen Einstellungen nun verwende. 
Diese extremen FPS drops habe ich ausgiebig mit drei PC reproduzieren können, alle drei Rechner mit Ryzen CPU´s der 1. Generation, 1x einen Ryzen 5 1600@3,6Ghz 1x einen Ryzen 1600x @3,6Ghz und meinem Ryzen 1800x @4,0Ghz. Grafikkarten waren 2x ne Vega 64 und 1x eine RX580 4GB
An den gleichen Stellen haben wir alle die gleichen drops die das Spiel von super spielbar zu unspielbar werden lassen. Ich gehe mittlerweile davon aus das es ein Problem ist was höchstwahrscheinlich nur AMD CPU betrifft bzw nur in diesem Ausmaß, sonst würde man wohl mehr im Internet darüber finden. 
Einen Fix kann ich aber auch anbieten dafür, hier in einem anderen Thread gefunden. 



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Wenn man bei Darstellung von Vegetation drops auf 30fps hat und sowohl GPU und auch CPU maximal zur Hälfte belastet sind.
> Muss man einmal von Vollbild auf Fenstermodus schalten und zurück (Alt+Eingabe) Dann ist die Auslastung normal "Hoch"!
> Um es genauer zu erläutern mit meinen 1600X und der 1080Ti habe ich in WQHD in meinen Einstellungen durchgängig 60FPS. Nach dem Start des Spiels habe ich enorme Drops bei der Darstellung von Vegetation. (Konstant,ca. 30FPS) Die Auslastungen sind dann aber auch zu niedrig, Sprich; 1080Ti etwa 50% und 1600X 13-15% (maximal 41% in GTA V)
> Bei gleichbleibernder Szene einfach einmal auf Fenstermodus wechseln und zurück. Das bleibt wärend der ganzen Sitzung gefixt.
> ...



[GTA V] Zusammenfassung: Lösungen für FPS-Drops / Memory Leak / Laggs

Gurdi, kannst du da mal was testen? 




Bleibt dann abschliessend zu sagen es ist ne Frechheit einen Konsolenport auf den PC zu bringen (erstmal sehr viel später) und dann solch eine schlechte Performance abzuliefern, zumal mit GTA Online eigentlich so viel Geld eingenommen wird.
Das fängt bei solchen Dingen an und hört auf bei Cheaterverseuchten Servern oder meinem bis dato schon 3x gehackten Account. 
Aber das ist ne andere Geschichte.


----------



## Gurdi (1. Juli 2018)

Was genau soll ich denn testen?Hab leider kein GTA V.


----------



## LastManStanding (1. Juli 2018)

In GTA 5 gibt es 2 Vegetationsstellen nähe "Skiline" und HighWay- die sind Spielerisch etwa 50x100m groß wenn ich da mit dem Auto drauf fahre gehen die frames sogar in FHD auf unter 30fps und die CPU/GPU last wechselt von lange Phasen mit minimal Last auf kurze Phasen mit maximaler last. Auch dann wenn das Bild Still steht bzw wenn ich nix bewege. Wo selbst wesentlich größere Flächen nicht annährend so stark Einbrechen. Das hatte ich mit der AMD8350 und dem 1600X mit 980Ti und mit der 1080Ti mein Anderer PC mit Intel 8700K und 1080Ti macht es genauso. Das Spiel scheint einfach nicht wirklich gut Optimiert zu sein stellenweise


----------



## Gurdi (1. Juli 2018)

Mal ein ganz interessanter Artikel bei THW: Schleichender Grafik-Plattfuss: Wenn die RMA-Hexe hinterrucks zuschlagt und es (k)einer merkt – Tom's Hardware Deutschland

Verunreingungen beim Kühler und schlecht aufgetragene Wärmeleitpaste.


----------



## Rallyesport (1. Juli 2018)

LMS hat ja schon was dazu gesagt, da musste dann nix mehr testen, bei mir tritt das Problem aber recht häufig auf, ich schaue auf eine Stelle, da hab ich keine 100% Last auf einem Kern aber auch keine 100% Auslastung der GPU mehr. Die GPU taktet sich sogar runter und die FPS brechen ein, gucke ich nun nur 3m seitlich hin ist auf einmal alles wieder tutti.


----------



## Cleriker (1. Juli 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mal ein ganz interessanter Artikel bei THW: Schleichender Grafik-Plattfuss: Wenn die RMA-Hexe hinterrucks zuschlagt und es (k)einer merkt – Tom's Hardware Deutschland
> 
> Verunreingungen beim Kühler und schlecht aufgetragene Wärmeleitpaste.


Aus genau diesem Grund kaufe ich nicht mehr bei dem Shop mit dem Stern, den ihr teilweise so gern habt. Damals als Asus die ersten ROG Monitore mit IPS Panel auf den Markt brachte, wurde ein Gerät besonders zerrissen. Ich konnte mir das kaum vorstellen und habe jeden einzelnen User angeschrieben der so einen hatte. Heraus kam, dass sage und schreibe 14! User hier immer das selbe Gerät gekauft hatten. Der erste schickt es defekt zurück und der zweite kaufte ihn als neu und immer so weiter. Da können die Preise noch so toll sein. Genau genommen weiß ich jetzt wenigstens warum sie etwas günstiger sind. Mit dem Spulenfiepen mancher GPU Modelle vor drei Jahren war es das gleiche. Sechs User die selbe Karte innerhalb von zwei Monaten und nur ein einziger hat sie als "generalüberholt" gekauft. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gripschi (1. Juli 2018)

So kam heute zum Testen.

Vermintide Stable bin ich nicht. Die GPU löst die Sicherung aus. Fallout 4 läuft 2h ohne Probleme zum Beispiel.

Werde wohl für V2 ein etwas noch Konservativ Profil fahren. Denke 1300mhz bei 1000mv. Reicht für High Flüssig ohne Probleme.

Was mich stutzig macht ist der Hotspot. Dieser springt ziemlich schnell auf 78°, dort verweilt er aber nicht. Er schnippt schnell Mal 20° geringer. Geht dann rasant in Stufen nach oben zu 78° plus.

Ich vermute fast da das Problem.

Ein weiters Problem, aber auch mit der Red Devil schon. Ich bekomme ums Verrecken keine Lüfterkurve bzw. Verhalten über Wattmann hin. Den Afterbunrner schmiß ich runter.

Werde die Tage nochmal etwas testen.

Rein von der Geräuschkulisse war ist es angenehm. Bei F4 auf Hoch und ohne Good Rays kaum hörbar, da die Karte auch nur 1000mhz Takt brauchte.

Kurzes Feedback. Über Ideen wäre ich erfreut, besonders über Werte von Leuten mit 500er Netzteilen.

Grüße


----------



## Freiheraus (1. Juli 2018)

Gurdi ich könnte dir einen Account mit GTA V ausleihen, ist ein reiner Rockstar Social Club Zugang ohne den unnötigen Steam Anhängsel. 

Zum THW Artikel, so richtig schlau werde ich nicht daraus. War das eine nagelneue Karte (Siegel unverletzt) oder ein Rückläufer der refurbished? wurde (neu verpackt/versiegelt)? Muss man als Käufer einer neuen Vega 56 Pulse befürchten auch so ein Exemplar zu erwischen?


----------



## Gurdi (2. Juli 2018)

Gripschi schrieb:


> So kam heute zum Testen.
> 
> Vermintide Stable bin ich nicht. Die GPU löst die Sicherung aus. Fallout 4 läuft 2h ohne Probleme zum Beispiel.
> 
> ...



Ich werde aus deinen Zahlen gerade nicht ganz schlau.
Warum nur 1300Mhz takt? Dafür brauchst du doch keine 1V oder?
Hier mal meine UV Einstellungen mit 64er Bios.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf P7 dann was zwischen 1562-1592 einstellen. Damit kommt ein 500Watt NT auch dann gut mit klar. Welche Auflösung nutzt du?

@Freiheraus:Ich denke dass das jeder Karte betreffen kann, wie in dem Artikel beschrieben hat da wohl der Kühlerhersteller geschlampt. Allgemein scheint das mit der WLP bei Vgea nicht immer so zu klappen wie man sich das vorstellt eigentlich. GTA V brauche ich nicht, aber danke für das Angebot. Ich teste aktuel den C32HG70 und bin damit schon voll ausgelastet


----------



## gaussmath (2. Juli 2018)

Hat einer von euch Vega Nutzern "The Division" und eine CPU mit 8 Kernen?


----------



## hugo-03 (2. Juli 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch Vega Nutzern "The Division" und eine CPU mit 8 Kernen?



Nur 8 Kerne


----------



## hugo-03 (2. Juli 2018)

Zum Thema Wärmeleitpasste Raf hat ja auch schon gesagt, das auch seine VEGA zu heiße wird und das er die WLP tauscht. Vega FE mit 16gb hbm


----------



## Gurdi (2. Juli 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Wärmeleitpasste Raf hat ja auch schon gesagt, das auch seine VEGA zu heiße wird und das er die WLP tauscht. Vega FE mit 16gb hbm



Mir fehlt ein wenig das Verständnis warum es damit offenbar Probleme gibt. Das sollte doch in der Fertigung kein besonders schwieriger Punkt sein.


----------



## DaHell63 (2. Juli 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch Vega Nutzern "The Division" und eine CPU mit 8 Kernen?



Wenn es um einen Test geht reicht da nicht die Demo?
Tom Clancy's The Division Demo on Steam


----------



## Sonmace (2. Juli 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Mittelfristig reicht der i5 wohl noch jedoch bin ich ganz deiner meinung beim NT, das BeQuiet ist steinalt und das Corsair wohl nicht das gelbe vom ei in dem fall.




So wie vermutet macht das bequit NT nicht mit, bei hocher auslastung gehen die Lichter aus.
Habe mit ein eigenes power profil angelegt wo ich das power targrt auf 85 % und die Spannung auf 1,150 gesetzt habe.
Zusätlich habe ich auf silent bios umgeschalted.

Werde mir aber ein neues NT kaufen müssen, da ist die frage mehr als 600 watt ?
Habe 650 watt corsair im focus momentan

650W Corsair VS Series VS650 2018 - 80 Plus | Netzteile | PC-Komponenten | ARLT Computer


----------



## panthex (2. Juli 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch Vega Nutzern "The Division" und eine CPU mit 8 Kernen?



Beides am Stizzle.


----------



## hugo-03 (2. Juli 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mir fehlt ein wenig das Verständnis warum es damit offenbar Probleme gibt. Das sollte doch in der Fertigung kein besonders schwieriger Punkt sein.



das muss wohl halt highpaste sein, da wo der HBM schon so warm wird verdampft dann Flüssigkeit aus der Paste, das ist schon schwierig (Flüssigmetall FTW)


----------



## Gripschi (2. Juli 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich werde aus deinen Zahlen gerade nicht ganz schlau.
> Warum nur 1300Mhz takt? Dafür brauchst du doch keine 1V oder?
> Hier mal meine UV Einstellungen mit 64er Bios.
> 
> ...




Dachte mit einer niedrigern Frequenz des taktes läuft es vllt besser.
Hab jezt mal deine Werte übernommen, und teste es gleich mal.

Ich spiele in WQHD, sonst hab ich als 2. Monitor einen FHD.

Danke schonmal


----------



## gaussmath (2. Juli 2018)

panthex schrieb:


> Beides am Stizzle.



Könntest du bitte mal einen Test wegen der CPU Last machen? Ich hoffe, du hast Afterburner oder ein ähnliches OSD. Ein paar Screenshots würden reichen. Ideal wäre natürlich ein kleines Video.

Wichtig dabei ist, dass die Auflösung möglichst gering ist und die Details (Objekt Streaming) hoch sind. Danke!


----------



## Freiheraus (2. Juli 2018)

Sonmace schrieb:


> Werde mir aber ein neues NT kaufen müssen, da ist die frage mehr als 600 watt ?
> Habe 650 watt corsair im focus momentan
> 
> 650W Corsair VS Series VS650 2018 - 80 Plus | Netzteile | PC-Komponenten | ARLT Computer



Bei einer Vega 64 würde ich nichts mehr unter 700W kaufen. Kann natürlich sein, dass mein 650W Seosonic Titanium einen latenten Defekt hat oder nur die Vega FE wegen doppelt so viel Speicher richtig fiese Spitzenströme erreicht. Mit einem 850W NT läuft aber alles einwandfrei.


----------



## drstoecker (2. Juli 2018)

Sonmace schrieb:


> So wie vermutet macht das bequit NT nicht mit, bei hocher auslastung gehen die Lichter aus.
> Habe mit ein eigenes power profil angelegt wo ich das power targrt auf 85 % und die Spannung auf 1,150 gesetzt habe.
> Zusätlich habe ich auf silent bios umgeschalted.
> 
> ...



War zu erwarten, meine vega64 läuft aktuell mit nem seasonic 750w Prime Gold, vorher hatte ich das Prime 850w Titan was aber etwas zu lang war für mein ITx Setup. Mitlerweile bin ich aber wieder bei atx midi angelangt. Unter 750w würde ich allerdings nicht gehen auch wenn andere hier Modelle haben die darunter liegen, die Empfehlung seitens amd sieht ebenfalls diese Größe vor.


----------



## Gurdi (2. Juli 2018)

Mit +700 ist man auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite.
er könnte aber auch erstmal Crosslane Betrieb versuchen eher er ein neues NT kauft. Könnte bereits Abhilfe schaffen je nach Amperleistung der Schienen.


----------



## Sonmace (2. Juli 2018)

Habe mir jetzt ein Cooler Master MPX-7501 geholt (750 watt) das solte reichen.
Werde es jetzt mal einbauen, es sit sogar teil modular was mir ebenfalls wichtig war.


----------



## panthex (2. Juli 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Könntest du bitte mal einen Test wegen der CPU Last machen? Ich hoffe, du hast Afterburner oder ein ähnliches OSD. Ein paar Screenshots würden reichen. Ideal wäre natürlich ein kleines Video.
> 
> Wichtig dabei ist, dass die Auflösung möglichst gering ist und die Details (Objekt Streaming) hoch sind. Danke!



Mach ich gleich.


----------



## DaHell63 (2. Juli 2018)

panthex schrieb:


> Mach ich gleich.



Eventuell diese Einstellungen verwenden. Wichtig ist, daß Objektdetails und Zusätliche Sreaming-Distanz auf 100% stehen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/432793-division-cpu-benchmark.html#post9001366


----------



## gaussmath (2. Juli 2018)

@DaHell63: Guter Hinweis! Danke.


----------



## panthex (2. Juli 2018)

Sooo, Ergebnisse in Ton und Farbe.

YouTube

Auslastung ist ganz gut, jedenfalls werkeln alle Kerne so mit 50-60%.


----------



## Sonmace (2. Juli 2018)

So alles eingebaut und funzt aber leider habe ich ein neues problem.
Spulenflipen mit dem neuen netzteil und leider auch ziemlich laut.
Frage mich ob es mit der zeit leiser wird weil das NT nagelneu ist oder ob ich es zurückgebe falls der händler sich nicht querstellt und auf das bequit update, würde mich 119 euro kosten statt 90 .
Bin bissel enteucht da ich extra ein hochwertiges gekauft habe um keine probleme zu bekommen


----------



## TheEpicHorst (2. Juli 2018)

Sonmace schrieb:


> So alles eingebaut und funzt aber leider habe ich ein neues problem.
> Spulenflipen mit dem neuen netzteil und leider auch ziemlich laut.
> Frage mich ob es mit der zeit leiser wird weil das NT nagelneu ist oder ob ich es zurückgebe falls der händler sich nicht querstellt und auf das bequit update, würde mich 119 euro kosten statt 90 .
> Bin bissel enteucht da ich extra ein hochwertiges gekauft habe um keine probleme zu bekommen



Das spulenfiepen wird nicht mehr besser, falls du austauschen kannst, tu es!

LG


----------



## gaussmath (2. Juli 2018)

panthex schrieb:


> Sooo, Ergebnisse in Ton und Farbe.



Vielen Dank! Du solltest übrigens SMT abschalten, falls du einen 144Hz Monitor hast. Das gibt nochmal 10-20% mehr Leistung.

@DaHell: Sieht so aus, als ob kein Single-Thread-Limit vorliegt. Sehr gleichmäßige Verteilung wie bei mir mit einer 1080Ti. Meine Vermutung war,  dass seitens Nvidia ein Treiberhack vorliegt. Kann ja nicht sein, denn DirectX 11 war ja aktiviert. Wie macht die Engine das?


----------



## panthex (2. Juli 2018)

panthex schrieb:


> Sooo, Ergebnisse in Ton und Farbe.
> 
> YouTube
> 
> Auslastung ist ganz gut, jedenfalls werkeln alle Kerne so mit 50-60%.



Achso vergessen zu erwähnen: Die Grafikkarte ist künstlich klein gehalten, über das Frame Target.
Daher die festgetakerten 142 FpS im Benchmark.
Mit freiem Ziel sieht der Benchmark so aus, für die Real World Performance aber unerheblich.


----------



## tobse2056 (2. Juli 2018)

Und hier noch eins mit einen Ryzen  1800x @ 3,8ghz + Vega 64

YouTube


----------



## Gurdi (2. Juli 2018)

Neuer Benchmark: The Crew 2 im Benchmark-Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase
Ich weiß ja nicht, Nvidia kriegt die letzte Zeit nicht mal mit Ihrem Gameworks Kram und direktem Entwicklersupport mehr einen Vorteil hin. Bei AMD ist noch nicht mal der Treiber angepasst an den Titel und die jeweiligen Pendants sehen teils ziemlich alt aus, vor allem die 970 und die 1060.
Die sinnvolle Gameworksfunktion läuft dann auch noch besser auf AMD als bei Nvidia.....schon ein bisjen peinlich finde ich.

In FFXV war dass schon ähnlich(und Gameworks auf allen Karten mit harten Peaks verbunden)
Abseits der Unrealengine geht da die letzte zeit wenig bei den Grünen, kann das sein?


----------



## gaussmath (2. Juli 2018)

@Gurdi: The Crew 2 hat einen FPS Limiter bei 60. Benchmarks bringen daher nix. Ich wollte eigentlich auch CPU Tests machen, da die Engine wohl AVX unterstützen soll.

Viel interessanter ist das hier: Battlefield V Closed Alpha: Erste GPU-Benchmarks - Hardwareluxx


----------



## Gurdi (2. Juli 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @Gurdi: The Crew 2 hat einen FPS Limiter bei 60. Benchmarks bringen daher nix. Ich wollte eigentlich auch CPU Tests machen, da die Engine wohl AVX unterstützen soll.
> 
> Viel interessanter ist das hier: Battlefield V Closed Alpha: Erste GPU-Benchmarks - Hardwareluxx



Ich schau sowieso immer nur bei 4K, alles andere ist eh Kindergeburtstag.
Aber die Battlefield Benches sind in der Tat interessanter, danke


----------



## drstoecker (2. Juli 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @Gurdi: The Crew 2 hat einen FPS Limiter bei 60. Benchmarks bringen daher nix. Ich wollte eigentlich auch CPU Tests machen, da die Engine wohl AVX unterstützen soll.
> 
> Viel interessanter ist das hier: Battlefield V Closed Alpha: Erste GPU-Benchmarks - Hardwareluxx



Das hatten wir die Tage im bfV Thread zur alpha, hatte dem @Raff geschrieben das es mal interessant wäre ein solcher Vergleich aktuell bzw. der Thread war mit einer ti in nem Benchmark was ich bemängelt hatte und meinte mit ner Vega das wäre doch interessanter. Bekam dann nur die Antwort das man bei der alpha die Karten nicht richtig vergleichen könnte. Daraufhin hatte ich den Artikel schon verlinkt.


----------



## gaussmath (2. Juli 2018)

Klar, wenn die Software im Alpha Status ist, passiert noch viel. Am wichtigstens ist aber, dass die Treiber noch nicht optimiert sind. Von daher hat Raff Recht. Kann man schlecht vergleichen.


----------



## Gurdi (2. Juli 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Klar, wenn die Software im Alpha Status ist, passiert noch viel. Am wichtigstens ist aber, dass die Treiber noch nicht optimiert sind. Von daher hat Raff Recht. Kann man schlecht vergleichen.



Was aber nichts daran ändert dass es interessant ist


----------



## Linmoum (3. Juli 2018)

Hab seit Samstag auch endlich 'ne Vega, genauer gesagt die Gigabyte Gaming Vega 64. Die 549€ für 'ne 64 inkl. Far Cry 5 haben mich dann doch schwach werden lassen.
Die letzten Tage eigentlich nur mit UV beschäftigt und da Witcher 3 in UHD Instabilitäten gnadenlos aufdeckt (gerade auf Skellige im Wald) behaupte ich mal, dass das Setting nach knapp 3 Stunden auch stabil ist.

UV:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GPU-Z:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ingame:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In WQHD sind's 185W ASIC, in FullHD 130W (wobei ich da leicht im CPU-Limit bin, da die GPU nur zu 80-85% ausgelastet ist).

Hab bisher nur GTA V als Vergleich, da sind's in UHD ~180W ASIC.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke, damit kann ich erstmal leben.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Juli 2018)

Sind doch sehr gute Werte bei dir.Gibts nix zu meckern, vor allem der HotSpot ist ziemlich Kühl bei dir mit nicht mal 85Grad.
Die 550 plus Far Cry waren nen guter Deal und für UHD ist Vega klasse.


----------



## Linmoum (3. Juli 2018)

Meine Freesync-Range lässt sich mittels CRU zum Glück runter auf 33Hz schieben, das hilft in UHD natürlich auch enorm.  Ich hatte ja zwischenzeitlich auch an WQHD und 144Hz gedacht, aber nachdem ich dann den direkten Vergleich mit UHD hatte war mir letzteres dann doch lieber. Da ich zu 90% eh primär sowas wie Witcher 3 oder GTA V zocke, passt das in Kombination mit Freesync auch von den fps her. Ursprünglich wollte ich ja die 1500MHz anpeilen, aber das würde dann doch zu sehr auf Lautstärke, Temperaturen und Verbrauch gehen. Denke, die >1400MHz passen schon. 

Die Lüfter sind mit den ~1530rpm zwar wahrnehmbar, aber stören zu keiner Zeit. Absolut solide. Das ist ein guter Kompromiss aus Lautstärke und Temperaturen. Spulenfiepen hat die Karte auch kaum welches, das sah bei meiner Fury Nitro noch etwas anders aus.  Einzig die Lüftersteuerung ist kompletter Käse. Stört mich zwar nicht, da ich selbst Hand anlege, aber das hätte man sicher etwas besser lösen können. Aber insgesamt ist die Gigabyte dennoch eine feine Karte. Einzig wer Wert auf OC legt sollte wohl lieber zu einer Red Devil oder Nitro+ greifen. Da ist bei der Gigabyte nicht so sehr viel Spielraum, wenn man angenehme Lautstärke und Temperaturen will.


----------



## EyRaptor (3. Juli 2018)

Igor hat einen sehr schönen Test zur Vega 56 Pulse gemacht 
Sapphire RX Vega 56 Pulse im Test – Heisser Kampfzwerg mit dickem Kuhlpanzer – Seite 7 – Tom's Hardware Deutschland


----------



## Gurdi (3. Juli 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Igor hat einen sehr schönen Test zur Vega 56 Pulse gemacht
> Sapphire RX Vega 56 Pulse im Test – Heisser Kampfzwerg mit dickem Kuhlpanzer – Seite 7 – Tom's Hardware Deutschland



Finde es irgendwie witzig dass alle Magazine ständig auf Forumsbeiträge verweisen, statt selbst mal einen anständigen Artikel zu Vega OC/UV zu machen.
Nix gegen Dargos Artikel, ist ein kompetenter Kerl.
Auch der Verweis dass sich mit dem Wattman nicht anständig clocken lässt, ist eigentlich Quatsch.

Interessant ist der Aufbau der Kühlung für die Spannungswandler/Phasen. Die Kühlleistung dieser ist wirklich hervorragend auf der Sapphire, das lässt auf eine langlebige Karte schließen.
Mit knapp 70Grad hat der Kühler auch noch ausreichend Reserven nach oben wie ich finde, da muss man nicht unbedingt die Lüfter rauf hauen.


----------



## Kyuss89 (3. Juli 2018)

Ich fahre meine Vega 56 aktuell stabil bei 1V und sie läuft da meist auf 1480-1500 Mhz auf WQHD. Der HBM ist bei 875Mhz, da will ich vielleicht nochmal schauen, ob die 900 Mhz stabil gehen.

Die ASIC Power die im AMD Tool angezeigt werden sind meist bei 180-200 Watt in BF1 (Witcher 3 werde ich mal testen), das kühlt der Red Devil spielend leicht und die Karte ist super leise. Als BIOS habe ich auf das OC BIOS geswitched, da muss ich das Power Limit nämlich nicht anpacken mit 260 Watt


----------



## TheEpicHorst (3. Juli 2018)

Die letzten beiträge machen richtig lust, wieder weiter zu testen. Ich habe bis jetzt immer versucht meine Vega ordentlich zu pushen bis über 1,6GHz hinaus und noch nie in die andere richtung getestet. 185w asic bei 1,4GHz ist ja unfassbar effizient, wenn ich bedenke, dass meine gut 100w für 200MHz mehr verbrät.

AMD hätte Vega so launchen sollen + treiber wie sie jetzt sind und die karten würden in einem völlig anderem licht stehen.

LG


----------



## moonshot (3. Juli 2018)

Liegt der Mehrverbrauch zu meiner 56 an WQHD zu UHD oder an der 64? Ich hab nochmal so 20 Watt weniger. Über 180 hab ich die Karte so eingestellt nie bekommen. 

Und wie kommst du auf unter 900mV? Gurdi und ich hatten das ja nicht hinbekommen. Wegen der Custom vielleicht?


----------



## Gurdi (3. Juli 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Liegt der Mehrverbrauch zu meiner 56 an WQHD zu UHD oder an der 64? Ich hab nochmal so 20 Watt weniger. Über 180 hab ich die Karte so eingestellt nie bekommen.
> 
> Und wie kommst du auf unter 900mV? Gurdi und ich hatten das ja nicht hinbekommen. Wegen der Custom vielleicht?



Das liegt an dem verwendeten Bios. Mit dem 56er Bios kommt man unter 900mv, das Sparbios der 64er kann das glaube ich auch.
Der Mehrverbauch liegt an der 64er und UHD. Unter 180ASIC ist kaum machbar in UHD, da ändert auch die Spannung nicht mehr so viel dran, die Karte holt sich einfach den Saft um den Takt zu realisieren. Aber die Leistungsaufnahme außerhalb des Packages wird deutlich reduziert mit geringeren Spannungen da weniger Verlust entsteht.
Wenn Ihr unter 1V bleibt bei einer 56er und nicht UHD zockt reicht es wenn Ihr rund 35 Watt auf die ASIC aufschlagt bei ner 56er.


----------



## DaHell63 (3. Juli 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Du solltest übrigens SMT abschalten, falls du einen 144Hz Monitor hast. Das gibt nochmal 10-20% mehr Leistung.
> 
> @DaHell: Sieht so aus, als ob kein Single-Thread-Limit vorliegt. Sehr gleichmäßige Verteilung wie bei mir mit einer 1080Ti. Meine Vermutung war,  dass seitens Nvidia ein Treiberhack vorliegt. Kann ja nicht sein, denn DirectX 11 war ja aktiviert. Wie macht die Engine das?



Verteilung schaut gut aus. Vielleicht könnte Gurdi den Test noch machen. Er hat ja einen Intel und eine Vega. Bis jetzt hatten wir Intel/Nvidia..........AMD/Nvidia......und AMD/AMD. Intel/AMD fehlt noch.

Wie @ panthex  schon sagte, für die Real World Performance unerheblich da keine Grafikkarte diese FPS unter normalen Umständen schafft.
Aber interessant wäre es trotzdem.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Juli 2018)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Verteilung schaut gut aus. Vielleicht könnte Gurdi den Test noch machen. Er hat ja einen Intel und eine Vega. Bis jetzt hatten wir Intel/Nvidia..........AMD/Nvidia......und AMD/AMD. Intel/AMD fehlt noch.
> 
> Wie @ panthex  schon sagte, für die Real World Performance unerheblich da keine Grafikkarte diese FPS unter normalen Umständen schafft.
> Aber interessant wäre es trotzdem.



Hab das Spiel leider nicht, tut mir leid.


----------



## DaHell63 (3. Juli 2018)

Die Demo müsste immer noch frei zu laden sein.
Tom Clancy's The Division Demo on Steam


----------



## Gurdi (3. Juli 2018)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Die Demo müsste immer noch frei zu laden sein.
> Tom Clancy's The Division Demo on Steam



Ok ich lads runter, hab aber ne Bambusleitung hier in der Provinz.


----------



## DaHell63 (3. Juli 2018)

Kein Ding.
Wenn fertig, dann fertig


----------



## Sonmace (3. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

habe jetzt mein netzteil getauscht der verkäufer hat es auch als defekt deklariert da es viel zu laut war. 
Habe mir ein bequit geholt 700w. Dammi läuft es super leise und ohne Probleme auf 50 % PT.

Da ich mir ein eigenes profiel in wattman anlegen will wolte ich fragen welsche einstellungen für UC und OC ihr bei der Arsus Strix VEGA64 stabil habt ?

PS: die Graka ist klasse meine 4. AMD ( 5x nvidia)


----------



## panthex (3. Juli 2018)

Sonmace schrieb:


> Da ich mir ein eigenes profiel in wattman anlegen will wolte ich fragen welsche einstellungen für UC und OC ihr bei der Arsus Strix VEGA64 stabil habt ?



Moin, schau mal http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ng-thread-75.html?highlight=strix#post9395092


----------



## ATIR290 (3. Juli 2018)

ASRock Adds Radeon RX Vega To Phantom Gaming Graphics Card Line

Nett Nett und wiederum mal Referenz Design...


----------



## hugo-03 (3. Juli 2018)

So kleine Info am Rande ich hatte mit meinen AMD-System in ca 10 Stunden Battlefield V alpha keinen absturz oder bug, das ist wohl bei vielen nicht so gewesen, gab wohl paar allgemeine Fehler wie auch dx11 mit nvidia


----------



## Gurdi (3. Juli 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> ASRock Adds Radeon RX Vega To Phantom Gaming Graphics Card Line
> 
> Nett Nett und wiederum mal Referenz Design...



Die Backplate sieht echt hübsch aus.
@Hugo:Und macht das Spiel Spaß? Sah in den Videos ganz nett aus. Wie beurteilst du so die Vegaperformance, deine ist ja doch recht hoch gezüchtet


----------



## hugo-03 (4. Juli 2018)

leider wurde in DX12 getestet, aber an sich sollte meine RX 64 bei 1440p bei den Werten der 1080ti liegen Battlefield V Closed Alpha: Erste GPU-Benchmarks - Hardwareluxx

ausführlich steht das hier meine Meinung zur alpha http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...te-kritik-von-der-gamestar-7.html#post9411881


----------



## drstoecker (4. Juli 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> ASRock Adds Radeon RX Vega To Phantom Gaming Graphics Card Line
> 
> Nett Nett und wiederum mal Referenz Design...


Dachte Referenz wäre eol?


hugo-03 schrieb:


> So kleine Info am Rande ich hatte mit meinen AMD-System in ca 10 Stunden Battlefield V alpha keinen absturz oder bug, das ist wohl bei vielen nicht so gewesen, gab wohl paar allgemeine Fehler wie auch dx11 mit nvidia


Wie war die cpu Leistung/Auslastung?


----------



## ATIR290 (4. Juli 2018)

Nun, denke Referenz kommt nochmals zurück!
Mit auserlesenen Chips, Untervoltet von Haus aus, sprich geringer! Spannung gar nicht mal so verkehrt...


----------



## Gurdi (4. Juli 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun, denke Referenz kommt nochmals zurück!
> Mit auserlesenen Chips, Untervoltet von Haus aus, sprich geringer! Spannung gar nicht mal so verkehrt...



Vor allem auch für Leute die gerne auf WaKü oder Morpheus umbauen wollen, ne feine Sache.

@Dr.: Gab ja noch die MSI Air Boost, das Asrock die Karte in dem Design bringt war auch so angekündigt.


----------



## JanJake (4. Juli 2018)

Frage an die Vega  APU nutzer. Ist die 2500U APU mit der Vega 8 GPU mit einer RX 550 in etwa vergleichbar bzw minimal langsamer? 

Und mit welcher Karte ist eine RX580M (Mobile Version) vergleichbar? Leistungsmäßig müsste die doch irgendwo zwischen 970/290 und 1060/480 sein oder?


----------



## Gurdi (4. Juli 2018)

JanJake schrieb:


> Frage an die Vega  APU nutzer. Ist die 2500U APU mit der Vega 8 GPU mit einer RX 550 in etwa vergleichbar bzw minimal langsamer?
> 
> Und mit welcher Karte ist eine RX580M (Mobile Version) vergleichbar? Leistungsmäßig müsste die doch irgendwo zwischen 970/290 und 1060/480 sein oder?



Deutlich mehr Spiele-Leistung auf Raven Ridge durch Vega-OC (Seite 2) - ComputerBase


----------



## hugo-03 (4. Juli 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Dachte Referenz wäre eol?
> 
> Wie war die cpu Leistung/Auslastung?



40% wurden ca 8 Threads genutzt


----------



## drstoecker (4. Juli 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> 40% wurden ca 8 Threads genutzt



Also ähnlich wie bei bf1, danke dir!

hier noch ne gute Info 

Battlefield 5: Radeons sollen uberdurchschnittlich gut laufen


----------



## hugo-03 (4. Juli 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Also ähnlich wie bei bf1, danke dir!
> 
> hier noch ne gute Info
> 
> Battlefield 5: Radeons sollen uberdurchschnittlich gut laufen



Ne bf1 ist da eher 6 Thread, CPU Auslastung war Mehr in bf5 aber deutlich weniger fps


----------



## moonshot (4. Juli 2018)

Es lag nicht am Netzteil....... Es lag am Displayport. Ich steck einfach nichts mehr um, NIEMALS WIEDER!!!!!!! 
2 Gut, einer spinnt rum.......  liebenswürdig -.-


----------



## Gurdi (4. Juli 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Es lag nicht am Netzteil....... Es lag am Displayport. Ich steck einfach nichts mehr um, NIEMALS WIEDER!!!!!!!
> 2 Gut, einer spinnt rum.......  liebenswürdig -.-



Na zum Glück sind AMD Karten für Ihre Langlebigkeit bekannt


----------



## TheEpicHorst (5. Juli 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Es lag nicht am Netzteil....... Es lag am Displayport. Ich steck einfach nichts mehr um, NIEMALS WIEDER!!!!!!!
> 2 Gut, einer spinnt rum.......  liebenswürdig -.-



Was war denn da los?


----------



## RossiCX (5. Juli 2018)

Linmoum schrieb:


> Hab bisher nur GTA V als Vergleich, da sind's in UHD ~180W ASIC.



Welches Settings hast du für GTA 5 in UHD? 38fps ist jetzt nicht so viel, läuft das denn flüssig?

Edit: ich sehe gerade, du hast Freesync, das hat mein Monitor leider nicht zu bieten.


----------



## Linmoum (5. Juli 2018)

Gras und Schatten auf Hoch, kein MSAA, Streaming-Distanz auf ~40% und High Res Schatten aus. Rest Ultra.

Und ja, dank Freesync sind selbst 38 fps recht geschmeidig. Zumal ich da schon ne Stelle habe, die aufgrund des ganzen Gras nah am Worst Case ist. In der Regel sind die fps nochmal höher.

Kann heute Abend auch nochmal 'nen screen von den Settings machen.


----------



## RossiCX (5. Juli 2018)

Danke dir, das reicht mir schon


----------



## Noy (5. Juli 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Was war denn da los?



DisplayPort Wandler??
Aktiv/Passiv Problem?


----------



## Gurdi (5. Juli 2018)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Verteilung schaut gut aus. Vielleicht könnte Gurdi den Test noch machen. Er hat ja einen Intel und eine Vega. Bis jetzt hatten wir Intel/Nvidia..........AMD/Nvidia......und AMD/AMD. Intel/AMD fehlt noch.
> 
> Wie @ panthex  schon sagte, für die Real World Performance unerheblich da keine Grafikkarte diese FPS unter normalen Umständen schafft.
> Aber interessant wäre es trotzdem.



Mit welchen Konfigs soll ich benchen?
Hier mal standard Ultra Settings in WQHD DX11.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


FHD DX11



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


FHD DX12



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei DX12 hat glaube ich mein FRTC gegriffen.Wenn das relevant ist, bench ich das nochmal nach.


----------



## moonshot (5. Juli 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Was war denn da los?



Das ursprüngliche Problem war, dass sich meine Grafikkarte ausgeschaltet hat, wenn ich meine Lautsprecher angemacht hatte. An denen liegts nicht, war auch bei anderen und dem Drucker so. 
Mit einer anderen Karte und einem anderen Netzteil gabs kein Problem, also hab ich das NT tauschen lassen und dann wars gut, bis ich zum putzen ausgesteckt hatte. 
HDMI und ein DP zeigen den Fehler die beiden anderen DPs nicht.
Ich vermute, dass ich bei meinem alten NT zum testen einfach zufällig einen funktionierenden Port erwischt hatte. Muss ich aber noch mal gegenchecken.

Das Problem ist nochmal ein ganzes Stück mysteriöser geworden, immerhin kann ichs jetzt umgehen.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Juli 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Das ursprüngliche Problem war, dass sich meine Grafikkarte ausgeschaltet hat, wenn ich meine Lautsprecher angemacht hatte. An denen liegts nicht, war auch bei anderen und dem Drucker so.
> Mit einer anderen Karte und einem anderen Netzteil gabs kein Problem, also hab ich das NT tauschen lassen und dann wars gut, bis ich zum putzen ausgesteckt hatte.
> HDMI und ein DP zeigen den Fehler die beiden anderen DPs nicht.
> Ich vermute, dass ich bei meinem alten NT zum testen einfach zufällig einen funktionierenden Port erwischt hatte. Muss ich aber noch mal gegenchecken.
> ...



Das könnte auch an einem Kontakt zum Gehäuse liegen, oder ein Fehlerstrom der irgendwo rum geistert.


----------



## DaHell63 (5. Juli 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mit welchen Konfigs soll ich benchen?
> Hier mal standard Ultra Settings in WQHD DX11.
> 
> 
> ...



Da ja die CPU getestet wird mit den Vorgaben von @ JackTheHero.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/432793-division-cpu-benchmark.html#post9001366


----------



## Gurdi (5. Juli 2018)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Da ja die CPU getestet wird mit den Vorgaben von @ JackTheHero.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/432793-division-cpu-benchmark.html#post9001366



Ok dann hier in 720p mit den Settings aus dem Link.
Einmal DX11 und einmal DX12



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Skylake wird langsam alt....


----------



## panthex (5. Juli 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nochmal ein ganzes Stück mysteriöser geworden, immerhin kann ichs jetzt umgehen.



Ich hab das Problem mit den Monitor-Ports auch. Wenn ich was umstecke, steigt meine Vega auch aus. Das hängt bei mir mit dem Kontakt zum Gehäuse zusammen.
Die Grafikkarte sitzt so weit verrückt in der Blende, dass man beim Umstecken sowohl den Blendenrahmen, als auch dann den Port erwischt. 
Das erdet die Karte wohl in irgendeiner Form so, dass sie sich schlichtweg ausschaltet.

Da ich aber nichts an meinem Setup ändere und auch an meiner Steckerleiste äußerst selten etwas einstecke, ist das Problem bei mir aber recht wenig dramatisch.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Juli 2018)

panthex schrieb:


> Ich hab das Problem mit den Monitor-Ports auch. Wenn ich was umstecke, steigt meine Vega auch aus. Das hängt bei mir mit dem Kontakt zum Gehäuse zusammen.
> Die Grafikkarte sitzt so weit verrückt in der Blende, dass man beim Umstecken sowohl den Blendenrahmen, als auch dann den Port erwischt.
> Das erdet die Karte wohl in irgendeiner Form so, dass sie sich schlichtweg ausschaltet.
> 
> Da ich aber nichts an meinem Setup ändere und auch an meiner Steckerleiste äußerst selten etwas einstecke, ist das Problem bei mir aber recht wenig dramatisch.



Bei mir ist das ähnlich am HTPC, da sind tausend HDMI´s angesteckt am Av Receiver und der der an den HTPC geht berührt ebenfalls gleichzeitig das Gehäuse. Das hat auch nix mit Vega zu tun sondern meine 285X hat das selbe Problem gehabt. Bei mir artet dass sogar so aus, dass der Fehlerstrom in der Lage ist einen Kurzschluss zu verursachen der die Sicherung raus haut.

Aber ich kann nichts machen, das LianLi Gehäuse ist da ein wenig blöd konzipiert.


----------



## panthex (5. Juli 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Aber ich kann nichts machen, das LianLi Gehäuse ist da ein wenig blöd konzipiert.



Interessant. Lian Li auch bei mir.


----------



## DaHell63 (5. Juli 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ok dann hier in 720p mit den Settings aus dem Link.
> Einmal DX11 und einmal DX12
> 
> 
> ...



                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              An deinem Skylake liegt es nicht. Der liefert in dem Spiel genug FPS, ebenso wie die Ryzen.
Nur wenn -wie hier getestet - eine Vega im System ist verhindert irgendetwas daß die CPU besser ausgelastet wird. Du hast mit deinem Skylake ~50% Auslastung. @JackTheHero dagegen mit seinem Skylake hat eine CPU Auslastung von 73% und erreicht dadurch natürlich höhere FPS.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fullsizeImage.php?i=966717
Schade, so ist einer direkter Vergleich nicht möglich. Zum Glück generieren alle CPUs mehr FPS als  die heutigen Grafikkarten unter normalen Bedingungen in dem Spiel erreichen.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Juli 2018)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> An deinem Skylake liegt es nicht. Der liefert in dem Spiel genug FPS, ebenso wie die Ryzen.
> Nur wenn -wie hier getestet - eine Vega im System ist verhindert irgendetwas daß die CPU besser ausgelastet wird. Du hast mit deinem Skylake ~50% Auslastung. @JackTheHero dagegen mit seinem Skylake hat eine CPU Auslastung von 73% und erreicht dadurch natürlich höhere FPS.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fullsizeImage.php?i=966717
> Schade, so ist einer direkter Vergleich nicht möglich. Zum Glück generieren alle CPUs mehr FPS als  die heutigen Grafikkarten unter normalen Bedingungen in dem Spiel erreichen.



Interessant.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Juli 2018)

Edit: Doppelpost


----------



## Gurdi (6. Juli 2018)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> An deinem Skylake liegt es nicht. Der liefert in dem Spiel genug FPS, ebenso wie die Ryzen.
> Nur wenn -wie hier getestet - eine Vega im System ist verhindert irgendetwas daß die CPU besser ausgelastet wird. Du hast mit deinem Skylake ~50% Auslastung. @JackTheHero dagegen mit seinem Skylake hat eine CPU Auslastung von 73% und erreicht dadurch natürlich höhere FPS.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fullsizeImage.php?i=966717
> Schade, so ist einer direkter Vergleich nicht möglich. Zum Glück generieren alle CPUs mehr FPS als  die heutigen Grafikkarten unter normalen Bedingungen in dem Spiel erreichen.



So nochmal ein wenig gebastelt. Kriegs nicht ganz auf das selbe Niveau, aber dürfte jetzt im Toleranzbereich sein. Mein 6700k läuft auch nur auf 4,4Ghz und 4,1 Ring. Außerdem sind meine Ram Timings nicht wirklich straff das der Hyper X en bisjen zickig ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rallyesport (6. Juli 2018)

An meinem LianLi paßt es auch nicht richtig...


----------



## Cleriker (6. Juli 2018)

...und bei einigen Silverstone Modellen ebenso wenig.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## DaHell63 (6. Juli 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> So nochmal ein wenig gebastelt. Kriegs nicht ganz auf das selbe Niveau, aber dürfte jetzt im Toleranzbereich sein. Mein 6700k läuft auch nur auf 4,4Ghz und 4,1 Ring. Außerdem sind meine Ram Timings nicht wirklich straff das der Hyper X en bisjen zickig ist.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klasse 
Welchen Hebel hast Du umgelegt für diese Steigerung?  Oder was hat vorher dieses Ergebnis verhindert?


----------



## Rallyesport (6. Juli 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> ...und bei einigen Silverstone Modellen ebenso wenig.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk



Das Traurige ist eig, ich verbaue oftmals richtig billige (im Saarland sagen wir groopische) Sharkoon Gehäuse bei denen passt es dann super und mein LianLi für richtig viel Geld ist da so schlampig verarbeitet^^


----------



## WhoRainZone (6. Juli 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Das Traurige ist eig, ich verbaue oftmals richtig billige (im Saarland sagen wir groopische) Sharkoon Gehäuse bei denen passt es dann super und mein LianLi für richtig viel Geld ist da so schlampig verarbeitet^^



Billig != Schlecht  Teuer != Gut
Ist leider so...
Sharkoon hat mMn ein sehr gutes P/L Verhältnis.

Zu LianLi kann ich aber nichts sagen, die waren mir bis jetzt grundsätzlich zu teuer für das gebotene


----------



## Lighting-Designer (6. Juli 2018)

Weiß jemand zufällig wo ich gute Wärmeleitpaste und Ersatz-Wärmeleitpads für den Eiswolf GPX  herbekomme? 
Die Pads die dabei waren sind alle gebraucht und ich wollte den Kühler nochmal mi neuen (besseren) Pads und die GPU mit besserer Paste versehen. Hab bei Amazon Pads mit bis zu 17W/mK gefunden aber ich denke die 11W/mK tun es auch. Allerdings ist der Preis unverschämt hoch.


----------



## drstoecker (6. Juli 2018)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Weiß jemand zufällig wo ich gute Wärmeleitpaste und Ersatz-Wärmeleitpads für den Eiswolf GPX  herbekomme?
> Die Pads die dabei waren sind alle gebraucht und ich wollte den Kühler nochmal mi neuen (besseren) Pads und die GPU mit besserer Paste versehen. Hab bei Amazon Pads mit bis zu 17W/mK gefunden aber ich denke die 11W/mK tun es auch. Allerdings ist der Preis unverschämt hoch.


Schau doch mal beim Hersteller oder Support vorbei.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Juli 2018)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Weiß jemand zufällig wo ich gute Wärmeleitpaste und Ersatz-Wärmeleitpads für den Eiswolf GPX  herbekomme?
> Die Pads die dabei waren sind alle gebraucht und ich wollte den Kühler nochmal mi neuen (besseren) Pads und die GPU mit besserer Paste versehen. Hab bei Amazon Pads mit bis zu 17W/mK gefunden aber ich denke die 11W/mK tun es auch. Allerdings ist der Preis unverschämt hoch.



Sowas würde ich generell bei Caseking kaufen, die haben doch meist Kombos von Paste und Pads wenn ich mich recht entsinnen kann.

@DaHell: Chill muss komplett deaktiviert werden, zudem kostet meine Firewall einiges an Leistung und das aufdröseln der Daten via HBCC war auch ganz nützlich.
Weiterhin habe ich alle Hintergrundanwendungen beendet die nicht benötigt werde, wie Razer Synapse etc. und mein Undervolting raus genommen damit die Karte frei takten kann.

Auch habe ich alle unnützen Funktionen für eine CPU Test im AMD Treiber deaktiviert,wie den Shader Cache und die Oberflächenoptimierung.

Hab hier noch was interessantes gefunden für Ryzen Besitzer.
StoreMI & FuzeDrive im Test: (Kostenloser) HDD-Turbo fur Systeme mit AMD Ryzen (Seite 2) - ComputerBase

Das ist ja mal wirklich eine sehr interessante Umsetzung. So ne kleine SSD hat man oft nach als Überbleibsel der ersten Tage und findet damit wirklich einen sinnvollen Einsatzzweck.


----------



## drstoecker (6. Juli 2018)

Sehr interessant @gurdi!


----------



## hugo-03 (6. Juli 2018)

etwas fail: Grafikkartenkühler Raijintek Morpheus II Vega | Radeon RX Vega 64 kalt gestellt YouTube


----------



## Gurdi (6. Juli 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> etwas fail: Grafikkartenkühler Raijintek Morpheus II Vega | Radeon RX Vega 64 kalt gestellt YouTube



Ein paar mehr Daten wären nett gewesen, GPU Hot Spot, HBM, VRM´s.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (6. Juli 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ein paar mehr Daten wären nett gewesen, GPU Hot Spot, HBM, VRM´s.



Sie werden das wohl via Print / PCGH+ ergänzen. Hoffe ich zumindest, ansonsten sagt der 'Test' gerade aus, dass der Morpheus auf die Strix passt und die GPU besser kühlt als der Strix kühler. Wer hätte das gedacht.

LG


----------



## Gurdi (6. Juli 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Sie werden das wohl via Print / PCGH+ ergänzen. Hoffe ich zumindest, ansonsten sagt der 'Test' gerade aus, dass der Morpheus auf die Strix passt und die GPU besser kühlt als der Strix kühler. Wer hätte das gedacht.
> 
> LG



Ich glaube nicht dass das ins Heft kommt. Aber lasse mich gerne überraschen.


----------



## Kyuss89 (6. Juli 2018)

Die ganze Zeit lief mein Undervolt stabil, jetzt habe ich auf einmal wieder viele Abstürze. Es ist ein wenig zum Mäuse melken. Morgen werde ich mal nach ganz langer Zeit, dass System frisch aufsetzen, ne neue Samsung 970 Evo 500GB NVME SSD kam heute ebenfalls


----------



## drstoecker (7. Juli 2018)

Kyuss89 schrieb:


> Die ganze Zeit lief mein Undervolt stabil, jetzt habe ich auf einmal wieder viele Abstürze. Es ist ein wenig zum Mäuse melken. Morgen werde ich mal nach ganz langer Zeit, dass System frisch aufsetzen, ne neue Samsung 970 Evo 500GB NVME SSD kam heute ebenfalls


 Haste irgendwas geändert, Updates/Treiber? Womit haste die Stabilität getestet?


----------



## Rallyesport (7. Juli 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Haste irgendwas geändert, Updates/Treiber? Womit haste die Stabilität getestet?



MAnchmal hat die Karte sone MAcke, macht meine auch, Wochenlang funzen die Werte ohne Probleme und dann geht auf einmal nichts mehr, da liegt meißt ein Treiberabsturz zugrunde.
DDU und neu installieren löst bei mir dann das Problem.


----------



## Kyuss89 (7. Juli 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Haste irgendwas geändert, Updates/Treiber? Womit haste die Stabilität getestet?



Ne gar nichts, außer die normalen Windows Updates, dass ist es ja. Stabilität einmal mit 3DMark dem Stresstest getestet (Da gab es auch nie Probleme) und meist stürzt halt Battlefield 1 ab.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Juli 2018)

Wir haben Sommer, da wird der HotSpot schon mal etwas heißer als sonst.


----------



## Kyuss89 (7. Juli 2018)

Wie testet ihr denn eure undervolting settings?


----------



## Gurdi (7. Juli 2018)

Kyuss89 schrieb:


> Wie testet ihr denn eure undervolting settings?



Firetrike Ultra, Superposition 4k und Warhammer Vermintide oder ein Spiel mit Unity Engine für den Takt.
Timespy und Vermintide 2 für den HBM.


----------



## panthex (7. Juli 2018)

Gibt es eigentlich schon eine Möglichkeit, den 18.5.1 auf der Frontier Edition laufen zu lassen? 
Selbst der aktuelle Beta-Treiber schlägt mir nur den 18.4.1 als aktuellsten Treiber vor.


----------



## hugo-03 (7. Juli 2018)

Kyuss89 schrieb:


> Ne gar nichts, außer die normalen Windows Updates, dass ist es ja. Stabilität einmal mit 3DMark dem Stresstest getestet (Da gab es auch nie Probleme) und meist stürzt halt Battlefield 1 ab.



Battlefield neigt dazu die Karte gut auszulasten und darum crasht es wahrscheinlich auch immer dort


----------



## blazethelight (8. Juli 2018)

panthex schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon eine Möglichkeit, den 18.5.1 auf der Frontier Edition laufen zu lassen?
> Selbst der aktuelle Beta-Treiber schlägt mir nur den 18.4.1 als aktuellsten Treiber vor.


Soviel ich weiß, kann man immer den aktuellsten Treiber installieren und danach den Pro Treiber. Dann findet der den auch in der Auswahl. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cleriker (8. Juli 2018)

Hat die frontier nicht auch einen switch für den pro Modus? Ändert das umstellen irgendwas bei der Treibersuche?

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## JanJake (8. Juli 2018)

Gibt es hier auch Vega 8 oder 11 Nutzer aus den Raven Ridge APUs?

Wie hoch kommt ihr mit dem Takt der GPU bei welcher Spannung? Bis 1600MHz lief bei mir bis jetzt alles ohne Probleme bei 1,2V. Teste aber eben noch weiter was am Ende noch so geht.


----------



## RossiCX (8. Juli 2018)

Ich hab einen 2200G, ich verzichte derzeit aber auf OC-Rekorde, weil ich nur den boxed Kühler nutze.


----------



## ATIR290 (8. Juli 2018)

Was sollten in der Front 2x 120mm Lüfter für Vega 64 im Referenz Design bringen, Temperatur mässig und jene Lüfter sollten  echt extrem viel Frischluft Reinbefördern, dafür aber fast lautlos sein …   Ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit ?

Led Lüfter wie ThermalTake Ring 12 (Premium)  wäre ideal, 
aber denke Bequiet Silent WINGS 3 
oder aber Noctua A12 x 25 mit 2000 U/min

Der wohl Beste und derzeit Leistest Lüfter am Markt und jene 2x in die Front des ThermalTake View 27 … Anratbar oder besser lassen?
Noctua NF-A12x25 PWM | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU

Oder Optisch gar dieses Hier
3x verbaut, und 120 m³/h für knappe 26 dba

Noctua NF-P12 redux-1700 PWM, Gehauselufter


----------



## Gurdi (8. Juli 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Was sollten in der Front 2x 120mm Lüfter für Vega 64 im Referenz Design bringen, Temperatur mässig und jene Lüfter sollten  echt extrem viel Frischluft Reinbefördern, dafür aber fast lautlos sein …   Ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit ?
> 
> Led Lüfter wie ThermalTake Ring 12 (Premium)  wäre ideal,
> aber denke Bequiet Silent WINGS 3
> ...



Hmm aus Erfahrung muss ich dir sagen dass sich die Referenz relativ wenig um Frischluftzufuhr im Gehäuse schert.
Wenn du das Teil besser kühlen möchtest dann setzt einen Lüfter auf die Rückseite vom Package, da hast du mehr von.


----------



## ATIR290 (8. Juli 2018)

Wie meinst du dies, Lüfter zusätzlich auf die GPU pusten lassen, vom Netzteil aus wohl nicht der ideale Fall!
Mir kommt selbst vor dass die Referenz wenig bis kaum Unterschiede aufweist, egal wie hoch die Lüfter die Frischluft einbringen.

Meinst das Bild 44 mit dem Montiertem Lüfter auf der Unterseite des Gehäuse, oberhalb der HD Halterungsschiene.
Ob dies etwas bringen dürfte bei RX 64 Ref. Design.

Thermaltake View 27 Gull-Wing schwarz | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU


----------



## Gurdi (8. Juli 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Wie meinst du dies, Lüfter zusätzlich auf die GPU pusten lassen, vom Netzteil aus wohl nicht der ideale Fall!
> Mir kommt selbst vor dass die Referenz wenig bis kaum Unterschiede aufweist, egal wie hoch die Lüfter die Frischluft einbringen.
> 
> Meinst das Bild 44 mit dem Montiertem Lüfter auf der Unterseite des Gehäuse, oberhalb der HD Halterungsschiene.
> ...



Ich meine einen Lüfter auf die Backplate legen und mit Kabelbindern befestigen im Bereich des GPU Packages damit die Luft nach oben Richtung CPU geblasen wird.


----------



## JanJake (8. Juli 2018)

RossiCX schrieb:


> Ich hab einen 2200G, ich verzichte derzeit aber auf OC-Rekorde, weil ich nur den boxed Kühler nutze.



Ist bei mir nichts anders. Nur eben nicht vom 2200G sondern vom 1700. Wird zwar schon mal lauter, aber was solls, für das Geld was die APU kostet, bekommt man keine CPU + GPU mit der Leistung!


----------



## Gurdi (8. Juli 2018)

Eine APU sinnvoll overclocken mit einem Tool vom Hersteller.
Deswegen mag ich AMD.


----------



## JanJake (8. Juli 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Eine APU sinnvoll overclocken mit einem Tool vom Hersteller.
> Deswegen mag ich AMD.



Ich würde niemals mit einem Tool übertakten! Immer BIOS, alles andere ist nichts halbes und nichts ganzes. 

Benutze weder Ryzen Master Tool noch Afterbuner oder sonst was. Die 20 sekunden im BIOS, hat man dann auch noch. Mal ein 24/7 OC eh Zeit in Anspruch nimmt um es aus zu loten.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Juli 2018)

JanJake schrieb:


> Ich würde niemals mit einem Tool übertakten! Immer BIOS, alles andere ist nichts halbes und nichts ganzes.
> 
> Benutze weder Ryzen Master Tool noch Afterbuner oder sonst was. Die 20 sekunden im BIOS, hat man dann auch noch. Mal ein 24/7 OC eh Zeit in Anspruch nimmt um es aus zu loten.



Dann mach das draus:
Prozessoren für 80€ ohne überteuertes Mainboard overclocken. Deswegen mag ich AMD.


----------



## gaussmath (8. Juli 2018)

JanJake schrieb:


> Ich würde niemals mit einem Tool übertakten! Immer BIOS, alles andere ist nichts halbes und nichts ganzes.



Warum? Was soll denn der Unterschied sein? Sowohl mit der Ryzen Master Software, als auch im BIOS stelle ich nur VCore und Core Ratio ein.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (9. Juli 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hmm aus Erfahrung muss ich dir sagen dass sich die Referenz relativ wenig um Frischluftzufuhr im Gehäuse schert.
> Wenn du das Teil besser kühlen möchtest dann setzt einen Lüfter auf die Rückseite vom Package, da hast du mehr von.



Hast du das schon getestet? Falls es die Hot Spot Temp merkbar senkt würde ich in erwägung ziehen einen 92mm Redux anzubringen.

LG


----------



## Gurdi (9. Juli 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Hast du das schon getestet? Falls es die Hot Spot Temp merkbar senkt würde ich in erwägung ziehen einen 92mm Redux anzubringen.
> 
> LG



Mir fehlt der Platz dafür leider, mein Morpheus und der HR22, die mögen sich nicht so. Hatte aber mal versuchsweise einen auf der Referenz, dass hat ein paar Grad Entlastung gebracht. leg doch erstmal lose einen auf und schau was dass bringt. Draufblasen auf die Karte bringt sicher etwas, besser wäre aber wärme nach oben für lange Sessions.


----------



## tobse2056 (9. Juli 2018)

Wollte es auch Testen auf meiner 64er Strixx, aber der 15mm dicke 120mm Noctua Lüfter passt leider nicht zwischen Karte und CPU Kühler.
Und ein 40mm Quirl mit 5000 rpm kommt mir nicht in den PC  
Außerdem extra zu kaufen für nen Test ist auch irgendwie .... määh


----------



## SnaxeX (9. Juli 2018)

Hat hier jemand eine Vega 56 Pulse bzw. Red Dragon - also jeweils die "kleinere" Version als die Sapphire+ und die Red Devil? Ich wüsste nämlich gerne den Unterschied zwischen der Sapphire Pulse und der Red Dragon - meiner Meinung nach hat ja die Red Dragon den leicht größeren Kühler als die Pulse, aber bei computerbase.de ist die Pulse kühler, obwohl die Lüfter sich gleich schnell bewegen bei annährend gleicher Leistung?


----------



## Gurdi (9. Juli 2018)

Ich würde die Kühlung der Pulse etwas vor der Red Dragon sehen.


----------



## bath92 (9. Juli 2018)

Hier kommt die Puls ganz gut weg: Sapphire RX Vega 56 Pulse im Test – Heißer Kampfzwerg mit dickem Kühlpanzer

Hatte die Puls schon eine Zeit lang im Auge, der Test hat mich schließlich überzeugt. 
Warte jetzt nur noch auf einen Preis von unter 500€, alles darüber kann ich mit meinem Gewissen einfach nicht vereinbaren.


----------



## moonshot (9. Juli 2018)

Mittlerweile halte ich Computerkobolde für die plausibelste Erklärung für mein Problemchen.
Mit dem alten BQ gehen alle Displayports. Ich hab dann meine selbst gesleevten Kabel eingebaut, ich habs nach nem halben Jahr endlich geschafft die fertig zu machen XD^^.
Jetzt gehen auch alle........
Also entweder liegt das an den originalen Kabeln von Seasonic, deren Pinout ich auf für meine genommen hab, oder spontane Wunderheilung oder Kobolde. Ich glaub Kobolde sind das wahrscheinlichste. 
Und ich werde die alten Kabel nicht wieder testen, so groß kann die Neugier nicht sein.

Ach und HWinfo sagt, auf meiner 12 Volt Leitung lägen nur 0,13 an, das is irgendwie komisch....


----------



## Gurdi (9. Juli 2018)

Dürfte wohl eher ein Messfehler sein bei HWInfo. Was sagt denn das Mainboard , das liest doch auf die 12V aus.

Kobolde hatte ich heute auch, der simple Einbau einer neuen SSD hat mich 3h meines Lebens gekostet ohne dass ein brauchbares Ergebnis bei raus kam.

Hab das Ding zurück geschickt und ne neue bestellt,trotzdem in 2 Tagen wieder alles von vorne.Ätzend.

Ich teste dann übrigens auch ne neue WLP auf der Vega, mal sehn was es bringt.


----------



## moonshot (9. Juli 2018)

Bios sagt 12,1 und noch ist auch nichts abgefackelt.

Das mit der SSD klingt auch spannend.


----------



## chillinmitch (9. Juli 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich teste dann übrigens auch ne neue WLP auf der Vega, mal sehn was es bringt.



Keine Ahnung ob das schon bekannt ist, aber in diesem Zusammenhang hat Igor TH im 3dcenter Vega Thread (post 10178) ein paar interessante Anmerkungen gemacht. 
Ein Beispiel daraus: Die Schrauben bei Kühler und WLP Wechsel bei ungemoldeten Vega Packages nicht über Kreuz anziehen, sondern quasi von oben nach unten.
Erst der GPU Teil und anschliessend der HBM Bereich um eine optimale Verteilung der WLP zu erziehlen.

Ehrlicherweise habe ich schon ewig vor den EKWB draufzuschnallen (liegt seit letztem Jahr hier), aber es noch nicht durchgezogen. Anfangs waren da ein paar Stories von Leuten die beim Umbau ihre Vega gehimmelt haben,
dann gab es Hinweise auf ein Refresh und ich wollte den Wiederverkaufswert nicht so schnell senken. Nun siehts so aus als wenn Vega noch ne ganze Weile der TopDog bei AMD bleibt und schweineheiss ist es auch,  
mir gehen also langsam die Ausreden aus. Hab schon über 100xKühler ohne Probleme gewechselt aber bei Vega bin ich irgendwie ne Pussy.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Juli 2018)

chillinmitch schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob das schon bekannt ist, aber in diesem Zusammenhang hat Igor TH im 3dcenter Vega Thread (post 10178) ein paar interessante Anmerkungen gemacht.
> Ein Beispiel daraus: Die Schrauben bei Kühler und WLP Wechsel bei ungemoldeten Vega Packages nicht über Kreuz anziehen, sondern quasi von oben nach unten.
> Erst der GPU Teil und anschliessend der HBM Bereich um eine optimale Verteilung der WLP zu erziehlen.
> 
> ...



Musst dir da keinen Kopf machen.
Schau mal hier, ist eigentlich ganz leicht.
Vega56/64 OC & UV Anleitung @ Rajintek Morpheus 2 inkl. Backplate oder Custom WaKü

Das mit dem von unten nach oben werde ich mal ausprobieren.Das klingt irgendwie sinnig.


----------



## chillinmitch (10. Juli 2018)

Du meinst natürlich von oben nach unten. 
Schöner Guide. Du machst dir ja ne ganze Menge Arbeit rund um Vega. Thx.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Juli 2018)

Danke, wollte sowieso mal was zum Morpheus machen, da hab ich das direkt kombiniert.
Natürlich meinte ich von oben nach unten


----------



## MfDoom (10. Juli 2018)

Neues mobo testen


----------



## Lighting-Designer (10. Juli 2018)

Am Wochenende werde ich meinen Eiswolf nochmal demontieren und alles mit neuen Pads (7 bis 11 W7mK) und MX4 (GPU und HBM) versehen. Mal sehen was es bringt. Wie laut sind eigentlich die Lüfter von Alphacool im Vergleich zu meinen Eloops. Und haben die mehr Durchsatz?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (11. Juli 2018)

YouTube


----------



## Gurdi (12. Juli 2018)

Wer noch eine Sucht:
GIGABYTE Radeon RX VEGA 64 GAMING OC 8G, Grafikkarte Outlet

Aktuell der beste Preis. Die Verfügbarkeit ist aber immer noch nicht so der Hammer muss ich sagen.
Alternate hat fast keine Karten, Mindfactory nur einige Modelle(Die Nitros sind wieder alle weg, wohl dem der eine gekauft hat) 
und bei Caseking gibts auch nur Gesamt 5 Modelle, 2x 64er und 3x56er lagernd.

Wird Zeit dass Asrock auf den Markt kommt.


----------



## yummycandy (12. Juli 2018)

Es gibt mal wieder nen interessanten Beitrag zum Thema Undervolting. Dabei wurde sich ziemlich viel Mühe gegeben.

A Look at RX Vega 64 Efficiency >> Page 3 - RX Vega 64 Efficiency - Wolfenstein 2: The New Colossus Results - Overclockers Club


----------



## panthex (12. Juli 2018)

18.7.1 ist draußen.

Scheint nix besonders Spannendes mitzubringen.
Paar Bugs gefixt und Performance-Verbesserung für Earthfall.

Radeon Software Adrenalin Edition 18.7.1 Highlights
Support For

    Earthfall™
        Up to 28% faster performance using Radeon Software Adrenalin Edition 18.7.1 on the Radeon™ RX Vega 56 (8GB) graphics card than with Radeon Software Adrenalin Edition 18.6.1 at 2560x1440 (1440p).1
        Up to 22% faster performance using Radeon Software Adrenalin Edition 18.7.1 on the Radeon™ RX 580 (8GB) graphics card than with Radeon Software Adrenalin Edition 18.6.1 at 2560x1440 (1440p).2
        Up to 27% faster performance using Radeon Software Adrenalin Edition 18.7.1 on the Radeon™ RX 560 (4GB) graphics card than with Radeon Software Adrenalin Edition 18.6.1 at 1920x1080 (1080p).3

Fixed Issues

    Fortnite™ Season 5 may experience an application hang on some Radeon graphics products when throwing stars are visible on screen.
    Hellblade: Senua’s Sacrifice™ may experience flickering or corruption on some Radeon graphics products.
    Display modes may sometimes appear as not available when setting resolution or refresh rates of a display.
    CorelDraw™ may experience slower than expected performance.
    Memory clocks may remain at higher than expected values on some displays after changing resolution or refresh rates.
    Some displays may exhibit black screen flickering when booting to desktop when using DisplayPort.

Known Issues

    Virtual Super Resolution settings may not retain after updating to this Radeon Software release.
    Wolfenstein II: The New Colossus™ may experience an application crash when disabling Asynchronous Compute via game settings.
    Graphics and memory clocks may remain at higher than expected values after watching a video or using Windows DVR while in game. A workaround is to reboot the system.
    Cursor or system lag may be observed on some system configurations when two or more displays are connected and one display is powered off.
    Radeon WattMan gauges may report as zero on secondary graphics products in multi GPU enabled system configurations.


----------



## Cleriker (12. Juli 2018)

Das mit Hellblade freut mich persönlich sehr. Ich wollte das eh nochmal durchspielen. Kurz vor Valravn hat der Fellkragen von Senua auf meiner Fury-X gern mal verwaschen gewirkt. Das sah aus als wenn die Haare sich überlagern und zittern. Ich bin gespannt ob das auch mit dem fix gemeint ist.


----------



## Kyuss89 (13. Juli 2018)

Hab mich nochmal ein wenig intensiver mit der Vega und dem Undervolting auseinander gesetzt. Bei 1,05V und 1607 Mhz läuft sie sehr stabil und benötigt für 1560-1575 Mhz rund 200-230 Watt je nach Spiel. Das ist jetzt nicht der ganz große Undervolting Wurf, aber die Karte läuft gut und schnell damit. Leider geht meinem HBM ab 875 Mhz die Puste aus (Hynix). Ab 900 Mhz gibt es schon Bildfehler...


----------



## Gurdi (13. Juli 2018)

Kyuss89 schrieb:


> Hab mich nochmal ein wenig intensiver mit der Vega und dem Undervolting auseinander gesetzt. Bei 1,05V und 1607 Mhz läuft sie sehr stabil und benötigt für 1560-1575 Mhz rund 200-230 Watt je nach Spiel. Das ist jetzt nicht der ganz große Undervolting Wurf, aber die Karte läuft gut und schnell damit. Leider geht meinem HBM ab 875 Mhz die Puste aus (Hynix). Ab 900 Mhz gibt es schon Bildfehler...



Welches Modell hast du denn?


----------



## panthex (13. Juli 2018)

Kyuss89 schrieb:


> Leider geht meinem HBM ab 875 Mhz die Puste aus (Hynix). Ab 900 Mhz gibt es schon Bildfehler...



Das liegt an der geringeren Spannung des Speichers im Vega56 Bios. Hier würde sich der Flash auf ein 64er Bios lohnen, damit wirst Du sicherlich auch 1000MHz fahren können.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Juli 2018)

panthex schrieb:


> Das liegt an der geringeren Spannung des Speichers im Vega56 Bios. Hier würde sich der Flash auf ein 64er Bios lohnen, damit wirst Du sicherlich auch 1000MHz fahren können.



Das funktioniert nicht! Bei Hynix Speicher darf man nicht flashen.


----------



## gaussmath (13. Juli 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das funktioniert nicht! Bei Hynix Speicher darf man nicht flashen.



Wusste ich noch gar nicht. Warum ist das so?


----------



## Kyuss89 (13. Juli 2018)

Die Karte hat ja auch so genug Power...  mir war wichtig eine gute Mischung aus Leistungsaufnahme und Takt zu erreichen. Stabil sollte es auch sein, lieber 0,1V mehr als nervige Abstürze durch eine zu knappe Einstellung. Bin super zufrieden mit Vega lediglich das Bildflackern wenn Freesync aktiv ist geht mir auf den Keks, mal gespannt ob das mit dem 18.7.1 weg ist


----------



## Rallyesport (13. Juli 2018)

Hallo,
mal wieder von mir ne kleine Zwischenfrage.
Ein Kumpel von mir hat auch nen Rechner mit Vega64 Referenz, quasi ein Klon von meinem. Bisschen anderer RAm verbaut und ein anderes Netzteil.
Der hat sehr oft das Problem das beim zocken sein PC einfach aus geht und neu startet, oder auch wärend des spielens der Monitor kurz schwarz wird und dann wieder Bild kommt. 
Er hat ein Pure Power 10 700W, ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl das könnte was mit dem Netzteil zu tun haben.


----------



## panthex (13. Juli 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das funktioniert nicht! Bei Hynix Speicher darf man nicht flashen.



Warum sollte das nicht funktionieren? Hat bei meiner alten Vega 56 auch geklappt. Der Hynix Speicher taktet nur nicht so hoch wie der Samsung.



Kyuss89 schrieb:


> Bin super zufrieden mit Vega lediglich das Bildflackern wenn Freesync aktiv ist geht mir auf den Keks, mal gespannt ob das mit dem 18.7.1 weg ist



Das hab ich auch manchmal unter Windows, simpler Neustart behebt bei mir das Problem.



Rallyesport schrieb:


> Er hat ein Pure Power 10 700W, ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl das könnte was mit dem Netzteil zu tun haben.



Das würde ich auch vermuten.


----------



## Rallyesport (13. Juli 2018)

Ich baue ihm mal mein Straight Power ein, weil bei mir funzt es ja. Wenn es dann geht haben wir Gewissheit. Gut das wir beide Kabelmanagement haben, das vereinfacht die Sache ungemein. Achso das ganze tritt auf bei meinen werten, dem Standard und dem Energiespardingens da.


----------



## panthex (13. Juli 2018)

Also das Netzteil ist definitiv ausreichend, das habe ich auch. Aber vielleicht hat das Netzteil auch einfach einen wech und schafft die Spitzen nicht mehr.


----------



## moonshot (13. Juli 2018)

Hynix Speicher lässt sich auch flashen, aber nicht jedes BIOS kann damit umgehen. Referenz dürfte nicht gehen, aber bei der Nano z.B. schon, da gibt es 56er mit Samsung oder Hynix Speicher.


----------



## Kyuss89 (13. Juli 2018)

Könnte auch an instabilem RAM oder instabilen OC Settings liegen. Zumindest hatte ich das dadurch. Das Pure Power 10 700W ist eigentlich schon ein solides Netzteil


----------



## Gurdi (13. Juli 2018)

panthex schrieb:


> Warum sollte das nicht funktionieren? Hat bei meiner alten Vega 56 auch geklappt. Der Hynix Speicher taktet nur nicht so hoch wie der Samsung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Timings sind wohl auch anders und der Hynix ist nicht auf 1,35V spezifiziert.
Ich würds nicht machen. Die 64er haben auch kein Autodetect im Bios.


----------



## EyRaptor (13. Juli 2018)

Aber die Karten haben doch einen Bios-switch.
Damit sollte es ja kein Problem/Risiko sein, oder?


----------



## panthex (13. Juli 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Damit sollte es ja kein Problem/Risiko sein, oder?



Das Risiko ist jedenfalls sehr gering. Einzig ein Hardwaredefekt ausgelöst durchs BIOS wäre natürlich ein Todesurteil.


----------



## moreply (13. Juli 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mal wieder von mir ne kleine Zwischenfrage.
> Ein Kumpel von mir hat auch nen Rechner mit Vega64 Referenz, quasi ein Klon von meinem. Bisschen anderer RAm verbaut und ein anderes Netzteil.
> Der hat sehr oft das Problem das beim zocken sein PC einfach aus geht und neu startet, oder auch wärend des spielens der Monitor kurz schwarz wird und dann wieder Bild kommt.
> Er hat ein Pure Power 10 700W, ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl das könnte was mit dem Netzteil zu tun haben.



Wenn das Netzteil defekt ist, wird aber nicht nur mal eben der Bildschirm schwarz und geht wieder an. Da gibt es nur ganz aus oder gar nicht. Neustarten würde der Rechner eigentlich auch nicht.

Ich tippe auf einen fehlerhaften treiber.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Juli 2018)

panthex schrieb:


> Das Risiko ist jedenfalls sehr gering. Einzig ein Hardwaredefekt ausgelöst durchs BIOS wäre natürlich ein Todesurteil.



Du sagtest du hättest das bereits ausprobiert. Hat es geklappt und was zeigt GPU-Z dann an? Das Bios der 64er müsste dann ja eigentlich Samsung melden.


----------



## panthex (13. Juli 2018)

Puh, das weiß ich nicht mehr. Das ist schon fast ein Jahr her. Auf GPU-Z würde ich beim Auslesen ehrlich gesagt aber auch nicht viel geben. 
Ich erinnere da noch an die "freigeschaltenen" CUs. Funktioniert hat es auf jeden Fall, der Speicher lief sogar auf 1100MHz.
Hab heute mal ein bisschen die Erfahrungsberichte gewälzt. 

Grundsätzlich scheint es bei sehr sehr vielen keine Probleme gegeben zu haben mit dem "Hynix-Speicher". 
Der ein oder andere berichtete davon, dass es nicht möglich sei, da bin ich mir aber auch nicht sicher, ob die wirklich Referenzkarte mit Referenzbios probiert haben...
Übrigens habe ich auch einen sehr interessanten Beitrag gefunden, von jemanden, der entdeckt haben will, dass Hynix die ganze Zeit HBM²-Module mit 1000MHz auf den Markt bringen wollte, Samsung aber der Partner war, der es nicht schaffte, Module in ausreichender Stückzahl zu produzieren, die fähig waren mit 1000MHz zu laufen, weshalb man bei der Vega 56 auf 800 MHz zurückrudern musste.

AMD RX Vega 56 to Vega 64 BIOS Flash - No Unlocked Shaders, Improved Performance | TechPowerUp Beitrag #6


----------



## Gurdi (13. Juli 2018)

Ich glaube du vermengst da einige Dinge. Zu Beginn wurden des öfteren die Speicherchips falsch ausgelesen und als Hynix gemeldet, auf den Referenzkarten befindet sich aber einzig und allein Samsung Speicher.

Auf den jetzigen Customs, befindet sich bei 56er Karten mittlerweile entweder Hynix oder Samsung, je nachdem wer die Charge geliefert hat wird verbaut. Die Biosversionen der Custom 56er haben deswegen alle einen Autodetect der erkennt welcher Speicher verbaut ist und entsprechend die Parameter setzt.
Die 64er werden ausnahmslos mit Samsung bestückt.

Ich halte es für denkbar, dass auch die Hynixkarten mit einem 64er Bios laufen, ABER das setzt voraus dass die Timings vertragen werden, der Hynix keine Probleme mit der hohen Spannung hat und der Takt vertragen wird!

Ich sehe da ein gewisses Risiko, ohne Dual Bios würde ich dass auf KEINE FALL ausprobieren! Auch bleibt fraglich ob der Hynix dauerhaft unbeschadet bleibt mit der höheren Spannung. Das weiß schlicht keiner, Samsung ist ja auch für die 1,35 Spezifiziert.

Was wirklich mal sehr interessant wäre, ist ein Test von ein und der selben Custom, jeweils mit Hynix und mit Samsung auf den selben Takt bei Core und HBM gebracht und gebencht.

Hat hier irgendwer eine Karte mit Hynix schon mal geflasht?


----------



## panthex (13. Juli 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich glaube du vermengst da einige Dinge. Zu Beginn wurden des öfteren die Speicherchips falsch ausgelesen und als Hynix gemeldet, auf den Referenzkarten befindet sich aber einzig und allein Samsung Speicher.



There are at least three variants of Vega 10 GPU packages | VideoCardz.com


----------



## Gurdi (13. Juli 2018)

panthex schrieb:


> There are at least three variants of Vega 10 GPU packages | VideoCardz.com



Das ist schlicht falsch.


----------



## yummycandy (13. Juli 2018)

Wird nicht mittlerweile schnellerer, also unübertakteter RAM auf VEGA verbaut? Es gab ja am Anfang das Limit der Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## drstoecker (13. Juli 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mal wieder von mir ne kleine Zwischenfrage.
> Ein Kumpel von mir hat auch nen Rechner mit Vega64 Referenz, quasi ein Klon von meinem. Bisschen anderer RAm verbaut und ein anderes Netzteil.
> Der hat sehr oft das Problem das beim zocken sein PC einfach aus geht und neu startet, oder auch wärend des spielens der Monitor kurz schwarz wird und dann wieder Bild kommt.
> Er hat ein Pure Power 10 700W, ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl das könnte was mit dem Netzteil zu tun haben.


Dein Kumpel soll die Karte mal an 2 Strängen hängen, das könnte vllt helfen. Ggf ist das netzt durch. Ein Modell mit 750w Watt sollte es schon sein auch wenn es mit dem einen oder andern drunter laufen sollte.


----------



## panthex (13. Juli 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das ist schlicht falsch.





			
				Tom's Hardware schrieb:
			
		

> As we were getting ready to publish this, we learned from a reliable source that Radeon RX Vega 56 likely only uses HBM2 from SK hynix. Nevertheless, two package types are also in circulation for Vega 56, which can't be ordered separately by AIBs, allowing them to choose the package type that works best for them. The 0.1mm height difference is by no means negligible.



Das passt aber alles ziemlich zusammen.



yummycandy schrieb:


> Wird nicht mittlerweile schnellerer, also unübertakteter RAM auf VEGA verbaut? Es gab ja am Anfang das Limit der Geschwindigkeit.



Genau das schien damals das Problem bei Hynix gewesen zu sein, weshalb der Speicher vornehmlich auf der niedriger taktenden Vega 56 verbaut wurde. 
Jetzt dürfte das bei den Custom Designs kein Problem mehr sein, Referenzkarten gibt es ja kaum noch.


----------



## openSUSE (13. Juli 2018)

Es gibt/gab keine Vega 56 Referenzkarte mit Hynix.


----------



## Rallyesport (13. Juli 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Dein Kumpel soll die Karte mal an 2 Strängen hängen, das könnte vllt helfen. Ggf ist das netzt durch. Ein Modell mit 750w Watt sollte es schon sein auch wenn es mit dem einen oder andern drunter laufen sollte.



Dr. Ich hatte in weiser voraussicht damals seine graka, im gegensatz zu meiner an meinem netzteil, an beide angeschlossen.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Juli 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Dr. Ich hatte in weiser voraussicht damals seine graka, im gegensatz zu meiner an meinem netzteil, an beide angeschlossen.


 Welche Auflösung nutzt er denn?

@Panthex: Ich nehme an dass waren Informationen für die Bordhersteller. Der Artikel ist aber in mehrere Hinsicht falsch.
1.Hat es nichts damit zu tun ob eine Karte moldet/unmoldet welcher Chip verbaut wird. Meine 56er ist moldet, meine 64 unmoldet. Beide Referenz.
2.Wurde bei den Referenzkarten keine Hynix verbaut. Das sieht man auch klar am Bios der Karten, dort ist schlicht kein Hynix vorgesehen. Anzeigen von GPU-Z waren fehlerhaft zu beginn.
3.Mir ist keine Karte bekannt die mit Hynixspeicher ausgestattet war und geflasht wurde. 

Kennt jemand aus einem anderen Forum evtl. so einen Fall? Der ein oder andere ist doch hier auch im CB oder 3DCenter unterwegs.
Würde mich interessieren ob das geht.

Noch was anderes , mit Freesync hab ich in der Unityengine ein paar Probleme.Hat jemand ein Spiel mit der Engine und könnte das mal gegenchecken. Ich hab da Taktdrops.

Und, neuer Rekord mit 950mv 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rallyesport (13. Juli 2018)

@Gurdi, er nutzt nur FullHD.


----------



## drstoecker (13. Juli 2018)

Irgendwie gibt es aber komischerweise immer nur Probleme in Verbindung mit bequiet Netzteilen, oder?


----------



## tobse2056 (13. Juli 2018)

Hatten auch schon andere Netzteile hier. Ich glaube es liegt einfach nur daran das wir einen sehr hohen Anteil an Be Quiet Netzteilen hier im Forum haben.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Juli 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> @Gurdi, er nutzt nur FullHD.



Also Blackscreen und Shutdown sind eigentlich ein Zeichen für zu hohe Übertaktung bzw. zu niedrige Spannung.


----------



## moonshot (13. Juli 2018)

Bei Overclock.net  und im AMD Reddit hab ich schon von geflashten Hynix Karten gelesen. 

Würde auch sagen, dass es nicht am NT liegt und BQ wird halt hier wirklich immer empfohlen.


----------



## Rallyesport (13. Juli 2018)

Gurdi, die Graka läuft immer nur im Hauptbios, rnergiesparmodus (schalter zum Lüfter hin) und dann ist es egal auf welche Einstellung man im Wattman schaltet, ob ausgeglichen, energiesparen oder turbo


----------



## Gurdi (13. Juli 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Gurdi, die Graka läuft immer nur im Hauptbios, rnergiesparmodus (schalter zum Lüfter hin) und dann ist es egal auf welche Einstellung man im Wattman schaltet, ob ausgeglichen, energiesparen oder turbo



Dann würde ich mal den Treiber komplett neu aufsetzen, wenn das Problem weiter besteht wird es wohl das NT sein was mit den Lastwechseln nicht klar kommt.
Da würde dann UV helfen.


----------



## Rallyesport (13. Juli 2018)

Selbst mir meinen werten hat er das gleiche Problem. Ich Guck nachher mal nach der Arbeit bevor wir loslegen zum zocken.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Juli 2018)

So, hab den Übeltäter für die Lags mit Freesync. GPU Z war schuld, während das Monitoring läuft ist spielen mit Freesync eine Zumutung.
Seltsame Sachen gibt es. GPU-Z hat so einige Probleme seit dem Windowsupdate, wird Zeit dass mal ne neue Version kommt.


----------



## Kyuss89 (14. Juli 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Selbst mir meinen werten hat er das gleiche Problem. Ich Guck nachher mal nach der Arbeit bevor wir loslegen zum zocken.



Ist der Rechner denn übertaktet? Ich hatte das Phänomen zu der Zeit, als ich beim 1700X damals noch zu wenig Spannung bzw. zu straffe Timings angesetzt hatte. Da ging die Kiste einfach aus, mit der GPU hatte das gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## hugo-03 (14. Juli 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> So, hab den Übeltäter für die Lags mit Freesync. GPU Z war schuld, während das Monitoring läuft ist spielen mit Freesync eine Zumutung.
> Seltsame Sachen gibt es. GPU-Z hat so einige Probleme seit dem Windowsupdate, wird Zeit dass mal ne neue Version kommt.



so komisch ist das ja nicht, denk mal daran wie viele Programme zum aufnehmen und auslesen alles nicht gehen, je nach spiel


----------



## Gurdi (14. Juli 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> so komisch ist das ja nicht, denk mal daran wie viele Programme zum aufnehmen und auslesen alles nicht gehen, je nach spiel



Naja, muss man nur erst mal drauf kommen.
Das schöne ist ja, dass ich gestern die Karte nochmal ausgebaut habe und die Wärmeleitpaste getauscht habe(übrigens mit gutem Ergebnis)und die neuen Triber aufgespielt habe.
Wenn dann natürlich so Probleme auftauchen wirds echt nervig.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (14. Juli 2018)

So, gestern Eiswolf neu montiert und gleich mal nen Timespy Extreme laufen lassen.

3926 Punkte im GPU-Score mit Adrenalin 18.7.1.

R7 1700X@3,9GHz 
HBM@1050MHz
PT +50%

AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 Liquid video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700X,ASRock X370 Taichi

Und ein normaler Timespy 

AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 Liquid video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700X,ASRock X370 Taichi


----------



## Gurdi (14. Juli 2018)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> So, gestern Eiswolf neu montiert und gleich mal nen Timespy Ultra laufen lassen.
> 
> 3926 Punkte im GPU-Score mit Adrenalin 18.7.1.
> 
> AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 Liquid video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700X,ASRock X370 Taichi



Nice!
Deine Tempwerte würden mich mal interessieren mit dem Wolf.

@Kyuss:Hatte das selbe Problem nach einem Biosupdate und nem Skylake. Instabile CPU hat das System mit nem Shutdown beendet.


----------



## Gast20190527 (14. Juli 2018)

Ich bin mal gespannt wann es endlich eine vega 64 zu nem guten Preis gibt. Solange ich dafür mehr bezahlen muss als für eine gute gebrauchte 1080ti oder ne neue 1080 ist das einfach kein Wechsel wert. Dabei würde ich so gerne auf AMD umsatteln um auch meinen Freesync Monitor besser zu nutzen


----------



## gaussmath (14. Juli 2018)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> Dabei würde ich so gerne auf AMD umsatteln um auch meinen Freesync Monitor besser zu nutzen



Würdest du wirklich von einer 1080 Ti zu einer Vega 64 wechseln? Ich habe auch schon überlegt, ob ich das machen sollte.


----------



## Rallyesport (14. Juli 2018)

Kyuss89 schrieb:


> Ist der Rechner denn übertaktet? Ich hatte das Phänomen zu der Zeit, als ich beim 1700X damals noch zu wenig Spannung bzw. zu straffe Timings angesetzt hatte. Da ging die Kiste einfach aus, mit der GPU hatte das gar nichts zu tun.



Also wenn er an dem System nichts geändert hat (was ich nicht glaube weil er es nicht kann und auch kein anderer da dran rumgemurkst hat) läuft das auf meinen Einstellungen und die sollten eigentlich Stabil laufen, ich gehe bei PC´s die ich baue immer auf Nummer sicher und stelle alles sehr konservativ ein. 
Soweit ich mich entsinnen kann habe ich beim Bios alles auf Auto gelassen und habe nur den Ram mittels D.O.C.P. auf 2666Mhz eingestellt. Das sind Kingston Fury mit 2666Mhz. 
Ich bin gestern nicht zum Testen gekommen bzw ihm zu helfen, er hatte nämlich ganz andere Probleme gestern abend, seine kleine hatte Bauchweh. Da sind wir nicht zum zocken gekommen.


----------



## Gast20190527 (14. Juli 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Würdest du wirklich von einer 1080 Ti zu einer Vega 64 wechseln? Ich habe auch schon überlegt, ob ich das machen sollte.




Ja würde ich, da ich die 1080ti derzeit verkaufe, ich spiele sogut wie nixmehr am PC derzeit weil ich kaum mehr Zeit habe. Und als Ersatz würde ich durchaus eine Vega 64 vorziehen. Aber nicht zu den Preisen.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Juli 2018)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt wann es endlich eine vega 64 zu nem guten Preis gibt. Solange ich dafür mehr bezahlen muss als für eine gute gebrauchte 1080ti oder ne neue 1080 ist das einfach kein Wechsel wert. Dabei würde ich so gerne auf AMD umsatteln um auch meinen Freesync Monitor besser zu nutzen



Gibts doch mittlerweile des öfteren mal welche für etwas über 500 Euro.
@Rallye: Evtl liegt es an den sommerlichen Temps?


----------



## Lighting-Designer (14. Juli 2018)

Laut GPUz max.:

GPU: 56°C
HBM: 99°C ????
Hotspot: 87°C
VRM: 88°C

Die HBM-Temperatur kommt mir etwas hoch vor. Ich hab auch die 2 Gewinde Richtung PCIe vom GPU-Kreuz ausgerissen. Allerdings ist dort die Platine mit 2 anderen Schrauben mit dem Kühler verbunden und auch die Wärmeleitpads sind platt gedrückt.


----------



## Gast20190527 (14. Juli 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Gibts doch mittlerweile des öfteren mal welche für etwas über 500 Euro.



hab bisher noch keine gesehen


----------



## gaussmath (14. Juli 2018)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> hab bisher noch keine gesehen



Es könnte gut sein, dass ab morgen bei Mindfactory derartige Angebote vorhanden sein werden. Ich würde mal zwischendurch reinschauen. Aber wenn du eh kaum noch daddelst, wäre eine Vega 64 ebenfalls overpowered.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Juli 2018)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> hab bisher noch keine gesehen



GIGABYTE Radeon RX VEGA 64 GAMING OC 8G, Grafikkarte Outlet
8GB Gigabyte Radeon RX Vega 64 Gaming OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Lighting-Designer (14. Juli 2018)

Und nun kommt Firestrike dran:

Ultra: AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 Liquid video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700X,ASRock X370 Taichi
Extreme: AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 Liquid video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700X,ASRock X370 Taichi
Normal: AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 Liquid video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700X,ASRock X370 Taichi

Temps bei Firestrike:

GPU: 53°C
Hotspot: 85°C
HBM: 54°C
VRM SOC: 54°C
VRM MEM: 60°C

GPU Power Draw: 393W   XD


----------



## gaussmath (14. Juli 2018)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> GPU Power Draw: 393W   XD



Power Draw des Todes...


----------



## Gurdi (14. Juli 2018)

Benchst du @Stock mit dem LC Bios und erhöhtem PL?


----------



## Gast20190527 (14. Juli 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> GIGABYTE Radeon RX VEGA 64 GAMING OC 8G, Grafikkarte Outlet
> 8GB Gigabyte Radeon RX Vega 64 Gaming OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de



eine gebrauchte und eine für 570€ das sind also die gpus für 500€ ? Ich warte lieber bis es eine gescheite Custom gibt für 500€ rum. Natürlich Neu nicht gebraucht.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (14. Juli 2018)

@Gurdi

Ja. Ich erhöhe nur den Speichertakt und das Powerlimit. Und die 393W sind nur ein Peakwert. Meist sind es maximal um die 360W und auch das eher selten.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Juli 2018)

Beeindruckend die Kühlung bei dieser Leistungsaufnahme,der Eiswolf macht seinem Namen alle Ehre.


----------



## drstoecker (14. Juli 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Würdest du wirklich von einer 1080 Ti zu einer Vega 64 wechseln? Ich habe auch schon überlegt, ob ich das machen sollte.


Habe übrigens auch von vega64 auf die ti und wieder zurück auf eine vega64 gewechselt. Hatte die erste auch unter Wasser .
hab mir für die Vega übrigends auch gestern die eiswolf 120 + Eisbär 280 + 240er radi bestellt bei at, mal sehen wann es kommt. Ein x370 taichi hab ich auch noch seit gestern hier liegen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (14. Juli 2018)

Und wieso?


----------



## gaussmath (14. Juli 2018)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> eine gebrauchte und eine für 570€ das sind also die gpus für 500€ ? Ich warte lieber bis es eine gescheite Custom gibt für 500€ rum. Natürlich Neu nicht gebraucht.



Ist die Gigabyte denn keine gescheite Custom? Und wegen 30 Euro würde ich jetzt auch nicht mehr warten...


----------



## Gast20190527 (14. Juli 2018)

Ich kann nur von Nvidia reden und da hatte Gigabyte bisher nicht so die tollen GPUs als Custom. Und da AMD meist etwas wärmer wird als Nvidia kann ich mir echt nicht vorstellen das die karte ordentlich sein soll.

Ich dachte an sowas wie: PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 64 Red Devil ab €' '589,-- de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Du hast natürlich auch recht das eigentlich eine vega 64 schon zuviel des guten wäre. Derzeit spiele ich maximal etwas Elder Scrolls Online. da würde auch die Vega 56 reichen. Dann sowas wie: Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX Vega 56 ab €' '549,-- de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland oder Sapphire Pulse Radeon RX Vega 56 ab €' '539,-- de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Wobei ich da halt auch nicht weis ob die Preise okay sind. Wenn ich überlege das die Nitro+ gradmal 50€ weniger kostet als ne vega64


----------



## Gurdi (14. Juli 2018)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> Ich kann nur von Nvidia reden und da hatte Gigabyte bisher nicht so die tollen GPUs als Custom. Und da AMD meist etwas wärmer wird als Nvidia kann ich mir echt nicht vorstellen das die karte ordentlich sein soll.
> 
> Ich dachte an sowas wie: PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 64 Red Devil ab €'*'589,-- de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...



Naja, also die Topmodelle gibts auch bei Pascal noch nicht für 500Euro, die Nitro ist natürlich die beste, keine Frage. Die Kühlung reicht schon fast an einen Morpheus ran.


----------



## Gast20190527 (14. Juli 2018)

Keine Ahnung was du als Topmodell siehst, du denkst vermutlich an die 1080ti oder ? Wenn wir von der 1080 reden gibt es derzeit 2 gute für 500€ als neuware.

Meine 1080ti ist derzeit in der Bucht und ich denke sie wird um die 600€ einbringen. Die Auktion läuft noch einige Tage mal schauen was nächste woche so kommt. Wenn ich ne vega 64 bekomme als nitro+ für unter 600 € werde ich denke ich zuschlagen. Wobei auch die Vega 56 mit 549€ bei Caseking sehr interessant ist. Zumal es ein Fehler im System zu sein scheint.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Juli 2018)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was du als Topmodell siehst, du denkst vermutlich an die 1080ti oder ? Wenn wir von der 1080 reden gibt es derzeit 2 gute für 500€ als neuware.
> 
> Meine 1080ti ist derzeit in der Bucht und ich denke sie wird um die 600€ einbringen. Die Auktion läuft noch einige Tage mal schauen was nächste woche so kommt. Wenn ich ne vega 64 bekomme als nitro+ für unter 600 € werde ich denke ich zuschlagen. Wobei auch die Vega 56 mit 549€ bei Caseking sehr interessant ist. Zumal es ein Fehler im System zu sein scheint.



Ein gutes Custommodel, ganz simpel.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (14. Juli 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Habe übrigens auch von vega64 auf die ti und wieder zurück auf eine vega64 gewechselt. Hatte die erste auch unter Wasser .
> hab mir für die Vega übrigends auch gestern die eiswolf 120 + Eisbär 280 + 240er radi bestellt bei at, mal sehen wann es kommt. Ein x370 taichi hab ich auch noch seit gestern hier liegen.



Der Eiswolf 240 hätte sicher auch gereicht. Ich wohne im Dachgeschoss bei 28°C Zimmertemperatur.


----------



## Gast20190527 (14. Juli 2018)

du hast dich glaub verlesen, er hat den eiswolf 120 bestellt und den eisbär 280 - Der Eisbär ist die CPU Kühlung. Er mächte einen verbund zwischen Eisbär / Eiswolf + Zusatzradiator machen.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (14. Juli 2018)

Ich habs auf den Zusatzradiator bezogen.  Lieber gleich den Eiswolf 240 als dieses gefrickel.


----------



## Gast20190527 (14. Juli 2018)

ich hatte das auch mal so in meinem System und es war total easy. Da gab es kein Gefrickel.


----------



## moreply (14. Juli 2018)

Lieber gleiche eine richtige Custom Wakü, als 2 AIOs Kaufen mit 2 pumpen. Um am ende dann die Kreise zusammen zu schalten...


----------



## Gast20190527 (14. Juli 2018)

das entscheidet ja jeder selbst. Ich für meinen Teil bleibe bei Luft und gut is


----------



## Gurdi (14. Juli 2018)

Wir sollten ein Motel eröffnen hier im Thread, unsere Besucher bleiben meist nur einen Tag


----------



## Rallyesport (14. Juli 2018)

Lol sind das alles trolle? Alleine schon die aussage hätte gern ne vega, aber nur wenn sie weniger kostet als ne gtx 1080, obwohl ein freesync monitor vorhanden sein soll.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (14. Juli 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wir sollten ein Motel eröffnen hier im Thread, unsere Besucher bleiben meist nur einen Tag



Nur weil sie sich nicht blicken lassen, heißt es nicht, dass sie abgehauen sind. Ich lese hier bspw. die ganze Zeit mit.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Juli 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Nur weil sie sich nicht blicken lassen, heißt es nicht, dass sie abgehauen sind. Ich lese hier bspw. die ganze Zeit mit.



Nichts für ungut, wir haben nur öfters mal Besuch hier der dann direkt gesperrt wird, darauf habe ich das bezogen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (14. Juli 2018)

Wieso verkauft man eine Ti und kauft sich eine Vega 64? Schneller ist ja meistens die Ti


----------



## Rallyesport (14. Juli 2018)

Freesync? Bastellust? Besserer Treiber?


----------



## King_Kolrabi (14. Juli 2018)

Und vor allem bessere frametimes; sprich flüssigeres Spielgefühl.

edit: gleichmässigere Frametimes trifft es besser.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (14. Juli 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Freesync? Bastellust? Besserer Treiber?



Sag das doch nicht, sonst muss ich meinem Vega-Drang nachgeben. Das würde aber nach sich ziehen, dass ich ein neues Netzteil kaufen müsste (verdammt, noch mehr Bastellust) und meine GTX 1080 zu einem vernünftigen Preis loswerde. Außerdem habe ich mir frisch einen G-Snyc-Monitor bestellt, DHL war aber bisher zu blöd, diesen auszuliefern.
Und am Ende hätte ich die gleiche Leistung für einen hohen Geldbetrag. Na gut, dafür müsste ich mir keine teuren Monitore kaufen.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Juli 2018)

Zu den aktuellen Preisen würde ich auch nicht wechseln von ner 1080 oder 1080ti.
Muss sich ja irgendwo lohnen das Ganze.

Bei einem Neukauf finde ich die Vegas mittlerweile schon deutlich besser, weniger von der Performanceseite her, aber das Gesamtpaket bei AMD ist einfach stimmiger.
Der Adrenalintreiber ist derart Komfortabel und übersichtlich mittlerweile.Dazu die ganzen nützlichen Funktionen wie Relive, Chill, die Farbanpassung das Framelimit etc.
Alles on the fly im Game einstellbar via schickem Overlay. Ich will mal auf meine Systemdaten schauen beim spielen? Eine Tastenkombo und fertig, schon habe ich mein OSD.
VSR und Fluid Motion sind ebenfalls ne feine Sache. Ich geh so flott nicht mehr zu diesem antiken Treiber von Nvidia, der ist im Vergleich wirklich 3 Klassen drunter.

Das neue Freesync 2konnte ich jetzt auch ausführlich testen, es steht Gsync in keinem Bereich nach, kostet dabei quasi nichts.
Mit LFC beträgt die Range bei mir 20-144Hz, auch die Übertaktung macht Freesync mit bis 153Hz. Dazu noch die HDR Funktion die hoffentlich mit den Konsolen dann auch breiter verfügbar sein wird.


----------



## King_Kolrabi (14. Juli 2018)

Der neue Adrenalin 18.7.1 ist allerdings mit Vorsicht zu geniessen.
Hier beissen sich - zumindest bei mir - Freesync und der Desktop.
Es flimmert bisweilen gewaltig.
Bin erstmal wieder bei 18.6.1..  (gehört da jetzt eigentlich noch ein zweiter Punkt hin?)


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (14. Juli 2018)

Das es das Flimmern bei Freesync immer noch gibt, finde ich ziemlich enttäuschend. Als ich mir vor 2 1/2 Jahren meinen derzeitigen Freesync Monitor gekauft habe, existierte das Problem schon. Naja, die R9 390X und RX 480 konnte ich dann später mit der ersten Miningwelle für gutes Geld verkaufen und habe dann die GTX 1080 eingebaut. Seitdem trauer ich aber adaptive Sync hinterher, trotz 144 Hz.


----------



## King_Kolrabi (14. Juli 2018)

Immer noch stimmt nicht.
Es ist leider wieder frisch aufgetaucht.
Hatte AMD bis zum 18.6.1 im Griff!


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (14. Juli 2018)

King_Kolrabi schrieb:


> Immer noch stimmt nicht.
> Es ist leider wieder frisch aufgetaucht.
> Hatte AMD bis zum 18.6.1 im Griff!



Ok, dann ist es schade, dass es wieder aufgetaucht ist.


----------



## ATIR290 (14. Juli 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Setting bleibt sooo
Kann damit zufrieden sein …


----------



## Gurdi (14. Juli 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du bist immer so wortkarg, womit hast du die Last angelegt, bei der Spannung müsste das UHD sein.
HotSpot wäre noch ganz interessant gewesen. Hast du mal die WLP getauscht oder noch nie aufgemacht die Karte?

Ich hab übrigens keine Probleme mit Flimmern auf dem Desktop.


----------



## bath92 (14. Juli 2018)

King_Kolrabi schrieb:


> Immer noch stimmt nicht.
> Es ist leider wieder frisch aufgetaucht.
> Hatte AMD bis zum 18.6.1 im Griff!



Welcher Treiber ist aktuell für Vega zu empfehlen? Nutze ebenfalls FreeSync und wollte eigentlich den 18.7.1 installieren, aber wenn hier schon Probleme bekannt sind.
Möchte gleich noch meine Vega 56 einbauen und testen.


----------



## King_Kolrabi (14. Juli 2018)

Bei mir funktioniert der 18.6.1. tadellos.
Ich habe eine 64 LC und die rennt damit wie Sau!


----------



## Gurdi (14. Juli 2018)

18.6.1 läuft tadellos, kann ich ebenfalls bestätigen.18.7.1 hab ich noch nicht lang genug drauf, er soll aber einen kleinen Performaceboost bringen, wobei ich das noch nicht bestätigen kann.


----------



## bath92 (14. Juli 2018)

Alles klar. 

Verwende jetzt auf dem alten System für den Funktionstest der Karte den 18.6.1.
Beim Umstieg auf Ryzen (Anfang nächste Woche geplant) muss ich Windows 10 dann eh neu aufsetzen, dann kommt auch gleich der 18.7.1 drauf.

Gibt es eigentlich noch Probleme mit der aktuellen Windows 10 Version 1803 in Zusammenhang mit Vega (z.B. Verwendung des OverdriveNTools)?
Bin aktuell noch mit 1703 unterwegs.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Juli 2018)

Nicht dass ich wüsste, ATI Flash geht auch wieder, GPU Z hat noch einige Macken seit dem Update aber sonst.


----------



## bath92 (14. Juli 2018)

Danke, behalt ich mal im Hinterkopf.

Karte läuft schon mal, es ist Samsung-HBM verbaut.

Erster Eindruck: Die Sapphire Puls sieht wertig aus und ist sauber verarbeitet. Leichtes Spulenfiepen unter Last, geht aber im leisen Lüftergeräusch (Luftabrissgeräusch) bei geschlossenen Gehäuse unter.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Juli 2018)

Schick, schick.Sieht sogar nach nem Moldet Chip aus, der HBM ist nur geringfügig heißer.
Auch die HotSpot ist sehr gut.

Unter den Voraussetzungen würde ich direkt mal das 64er Bios drauf machen


----------



## bath92 (14. Juli 2018)

Werde morgen mal schauen was mit OverdriveNTool und Co. möglich ist. 

Funktioniert das bei Custom-Karten auch? Es gibt ja keine Vega 64 Puls..


----------



## Gurdi (14. Juli 2018)

bath92 schrieb:


> Werde morgen mal schauen was mit OverdriveNTool und Co. möglich ist.
> 
> Funktioniert das bei Custom-Karten auch? Es gibt ja keine Vega 64 Puls..



Hmm stimmt, hab ich gar net dran gedacht.
Wird dann tatsächlich schwierig, es gibt auch keine Nano Boards als 64er.
Man könnte mal versuchen ein Ref Bios zu flashen,das wird aber wahrscheinlich nicht hinhauen. Mit unbekanntem Ausgang würde ich es auch nicht unbedingt empfehlen, wobei da nicht viel passieren kann eigentlich.
Hier hast ein wenig Hilfe beim Clocken wenn du brauchst:
Vega56/64 OC & UV Anleitung @ Rajintek Morpheus 2 inkl. Backplate oder Custom WaKü


----------



## Rallyesport (14. Juli 2018)

Die Pulse V64 ist im Mindstar, wer eine will der sollte zuschlagen, wenn ich meine nicht hätte, hätte ich wohl nächste Woche ne Pulse


----------



## Gurdi (14. Juli 2018)

Du meinst die Nitro 
8GB Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 64 Nitro+ Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Rallyesport (14. Juli 2018)

Ja gesehen und drei Sekunden später hier was falsches geschrieben, aber Hey es sei mir verziehen, ich bin heute acht Stunden in der prallen Sonne auf der Arbeit rumgelaufen.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (15. Juli 2018)

Ach verdammt. Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass LG's neue Ultrawide-Monitore (mit Nano-IPS) bei den ersten Händlern gelistet werden. Also stimmen die Gerüchte mit Release Ende Juli/Anfang August.

LG Electronics 34GK950F | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU (Freesync-Version)
LG Electronics 34GK950G | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU (G-Sync-Version)

Leider verwendet die G-Sync Version noch das alte Panel, welches im Alienware AW3418DW. 
Das bedeutet, sollte mein bestellter Acer X34P bei der Panel-Lotterie durchfallen, werde ich wohl eine Vega in mein System basteln und mir die Freesync-Version vom LG-kaufen.

Jetzt also meine Fragen an die Runde. Wie gut lassen sich die Custom Vega 64 in einem kleinem Gehäuse kühlen. In meinem derzeitigen Fractal Design Define Mini C wird es kein Problem sein, aber ich überlege, mein Gehäuse zu verkleinern. Das Format wird irgendwo bei diesem liegen: Jonsbo G3 ab €' '66,44 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland . Da dies aber bezüglich der Verarbeitung nicht ganz so gute Bewertungen hat, wird es ein anderes werden, aber in der Größenordnung. Ich werde da wohl noch einen Thread im Gehäuse-Unterforum aufmachen.
Reicht ein gutes 750 Watt Netzteil für Vega oder sollte ich doch noch auf Nummer sicher gehen und mehr nehmen? Wobei größer wäre doch in Hinblick auf Navi nicht so sinnvoll, da der Verbrauch der Mittelklasse-GPU nicht so hoch ausfallen sollte. Wenn Navi erscheint und die Gerüchte bzgl. der Leistungsfähigkeit einer 1080ti zutreffen, würde ich die Vega bei dessen Release verkaufen und auf Navi wechseln.


----------



## Rallyesport (15. Juli 2018)

750W reicht. Alles darunter, kann muss aber nicht.


----------



## Cleriker (15. Juli 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Jetzt also meine Fragen an die Runde. Wie gut lassen sich die Custom Vega 64 in einem kleinem Gehäuse kühlen. In meinem derzeitigen Fractal Design Define Mini C wird es kein Problem sein, aber ich überlege, mein Gehäuse zu verkleinern. Das Format wird irgendwo bei diesem liegen: Jonsbo G3 ab €'*'66,44 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland . Da dies aber bezüglich der Verarbeitung nicht ganz so gute Bewertungen hat, wird es ein anderes werden, aber in der Größenordnung. Ich werde da wohl noch einen Thread im Gehäuse-Unterforum aufmachen.
> Reicht ein gutes 750 Watt Netzteil für Vega oder sollte ich doch noch auf Nummer sicher gehen und mehr nehmen? Wobei größer wäre doch in Hinblick auf Navi nicht so sinnvoll, da der Verbrauch der Mittelklasse-GPU nicht so hoch ausfallen sollte. Wenn Navi erscheint und die Gerüchte bzgl. der Leistungsfähigkeit einer 1080ti zutreffen, würde ich die Vega bei dessen Release verkaufen und auf Navi wechseln.



Einfach mal aus Interesse gefragt, warum so ein kleines Gehäuse? Hast du Platzprobleme, oder was hat man davon?

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## tobse2056 (15. Juli 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Jetzt also meine Fragen an die Runde. Wie gut lassen sich die Custom Vega 64 in einem kleinem Gehäuse kühlen. In meinem derzeitigen Fractal Design Define Mini C wird es kein Problem sein, aber ich überlege, mein Gehäuse zu verkleinern. Das Format wird irgendwo bei diesem liegen: Jonsbo G3 ab €'*'66,44 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland . Da dies aber bezüglich der Verarbeitung nicht ganz so gute Bewertungen hat, wird es ein anderes werden, aber in der Größenordnung. Ich werde da wohl noch einen Thread im Gehäuse-Unterforum aufmachen.
> Reicht ein gutes 750 Watt Netzteil für Vega oder sollte ich doch noch auf Nummer sicher gehen und mehr nehmen? Wobei größer wäre doch in Hinblick auf Navi nicht so sinnvoll, da der Verbrauch der Mittelklasse-GPU nicht so hoch ausfallen sollte. Wenn Navi erscheint und die Gerüchte bzgl. der Leistungsfähigkeit einer 1080ti zutreffen, würde ich die Vega bei dessen Release verkaufen und auf Navi wechseln.



Das Problem bei dem kleinen Gehäuse wird sein das du die Abwärme nicht gut aus dem Gehäuse bekommen wirst. Ich hatte bis vor kurzem eine Vega64 in einem InWin 301 verbaut und Monate lang damit gekämpft es zufriedenstellend zu kühlen.
Hab verdammt viel Geld in neue Lüfter und andere Kühler investiert und am Ende musste ich dennoch aufgegeben.

Jetzt ist mein PC in ein Phanteks Enthoo Evolv mATX TG umgezogen und hab seit dem keine Problem mehr.

Bei 400 Watt Abwärme sollten mindestens zwei  120mm  Lüfter  einblasen und 2 Lüfter raus.
Außer die Lautstärke ist dir egal, dann geht es auch mit Jonsbo G3 
Schön 2x 80 mm Lüfter mit 2000-3000 rpm einbauen um die Leistung von zwei 120mm Lüfter zu erzielen die bei moderraten 600-700rpm drehen.


----------



## Rallyesport (15. Juli 2018)

Oder ne Vega Referenz, die bläst alles sauber nach draußen


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (15. Juli 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Einfach mal aus Interesse gefragt, warum so ein kleines Gehäuse? Hast du Platzprobleme, oder was hat man davon?



Basteln.

Aber so wie der Tenor hier ist, werde ich es wohl lassen. Für den Fall, dass ich mir eine Vega kaufen würde, landet die dann in meinem jetzigen Gehäuse.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (15. Juli 2018)

brauchst du in dem kleinem Gehäuse denn max. Leistung?

ansosnten halt UV+UC bis die Temps passen


----------



## blazethelight (15. Juli 2018)

Für ein M-ITX Projekt würde vielleicht eher für dich die PowerColor RX Vega 56 Nano Edition in Betracht gezogen werden?

Powercolor Radeon RX Vega 56 Nano Edition: Mini-Grafikkarte kommt zur Computex

Sonst würde ich eher an deiner Stelle eine leise Nvidia 1080 nehmen (aus den bekannten Gründen). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (15. Juli 2018)

blazethelight schrieb:


> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180715/ed7f46c4323782fa48750c15c1ecea04.jpghttps://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180715/0cc261b27ddfe71fdcf4275473e57c12.jpg



So klein soll es nun auch nicht werden. Eine GTX 1080 habe ich hier, aber wenn ich so ein Bastelprojekt mache, will ich auch auf Freesync setzen.

Vielleicht noch ein Vorschlag, um das ganze zu retten:
SilverStone Grandia GD09B schwarz ab €' '77,85 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> brauchst du in dem kleinem Gehäuse denn max. Leistung?
> 
> ansosnten halt UV+UC bis die Temps passen



UV auf jeden Fall, UC eher weniger. Ich will schon soviel Leistung wie möglich haben.


----------



## bath92 (15. Juli 2018)

blazethelight schrieb:


> Für ein M-ITX Projekt würde vielleicht eher für dich die PowerColor RX Vega 56 Nano Edition in Betracht gezogen werden?
> 
> Powercolor Radeon RX Vega 56 Nano Edition: Mini-Grafikkarte kommt zur ComputexGesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Die ist nur leider nirgends zu bekommen.

Zweiter Test mit der Vega 56 Puls (PT +50%, ohne UV). Ist dann nicht mehr so leise und 270W ASIC-Power lässt die Hotspot-Temperatur auf 105°C klettern.
Außerdem drosselt der SOC Clock aufgrund der Hotspot-Temperatur, wenn ich das richtig interpretiere?


----------



## blazethelight (15. Juli 2018)

bath92 schrieb:


> Die ist nur leider nirgends zu bekommen.
> 
> Zweiter Test mit der Vega 56 Puls (PT +50%, ohne UV). Ist dann nicht mehr so leise und 270W ASIC-Power lässt die Hotspot-Temperatur auf 105°C klettern.
> Außerdem drosselt der SOC Clock aufgrund der Hotspot-Temperatur, wenn ich das richtig interpretiere?


Solange 550 € keine Abschreckung sind für eine neue PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Nano Edition:

Powercolour Radeon RX Vega 56 Nano Edition Freesync 2 nur 17cm lang  Nr2 NEU  | eBay



Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (15. Juli 2018)

Wenn überhaupt, dann eine 64.


----------



## moreply (15. Juli 2018)

RX 64 Sapphire Nitro+ für 549€

8GB Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 64 Nitro+ Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (15. Juli 2018)

Jetzt liegt sie wieder bei 609€. Ansonsten hätte ich sofort zugeschlagen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (15. Juli 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Jetzt liegt sie wieder bei 609€. Ansonsten hätte ich sofort zugeschlagen.



du musst einfach auf Mindstar klicken (um das Coockie zu aktivieren/aktualisieren)

ich glaub ich hol mir die auch ... schnautze voll vom warten


Hat die Nitro + eig die gleich Platine wie die Nitro + Limited Ed.?

zumindest sinds (vernünftigerweise) nur 2 8PIN anstelle von 3


----------



## Gurdi (15. Juli 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> du musst einfach auf Mindstar klicken (um das Coockie zu aktivieren/aktualisieren)
> 
> ich glaub ich hol mir die auch ... schnautze voll vom warten
> 
> ...



Das ist eine gute Frage vor allem weil die Nitro+Limited das effizienteste PCB aller Vegas hatte, die Wandlerverluste waren hier geringer. Ich gehe aber davon aus dass es das selbe ist, lediglich die VaporChamber wurde eingespart und der dritte 12V.

550 sind echt ein guter Preis für das Teil, viel billiger wird die auch nicht die nächste Zeit.Ist immerhin das Topmodell.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (15. Juli 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> du musst einfach auf Mindstar klicken (um das Coockie zu aktivieren/aktualisieren)
> 
> ich glaub ich hol mir die auch ... schnautze voll vom warten



Danke. Hab dann auch den niedrigen Preis bekommen.
Aber die Vernunft hat sich dann bei mir durchgesetzt und ich habe nicht den Kaufen-Button gedrückt. Bei DHL liegt schließlich noch ein Acer X34P mit G-Snyc für mich herum. Wenn er bei der Panel-Lotterie durchfällt, werde ich wieder ein bisschen nach einer Vega Ausschau halten. Das  blöde ist, dass ich eine Wunschzustellung für den letzten Samstag beauftragt habe. Der DHL-Bote war an dem Tag auch hier auf'm Gelände und sogar in meinem Gebäude, dennoch stand eine Stunde später in der Sendungsverfolgung, dass ein zweiter Zustellversuch unternommen wird.


----------



## Rallyesport (15. Juli 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das ist eine gute Frage vor allem weil die Nitro+Limited das effizienteste PCB aller Vegas hatte, die Wandlerverluste waren hier geringer. Ich gehe aber davon aus dass es das selbe ist, lediglich die VaporChamber wurde eingespart und der dritte 12V.
> 
> 550 sind echt ein guter Preis für das Teil, viel billiger wird die auch nicht die nächste Zeit.Ist immerhin das Topmodell.



Sogar besser als die Referenz? 
Ich dachte immer von der Seite Spannungsversorgung ect sind die Referenz immer das non Plus Ultra, da wird dann kein Rammsch verbaut.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Juli 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Sogar besser als die Referenz?
> Ich dachte immer von der Seite Spannungsversorgung ect sind die Referenz immer das non Plus Ultra, da wird dann kein Rammsch verbaut.



Die Nitro Limited hatte den niedrigsten Energieverbrauch bei vergleichend anliegender ASIC Power.
Außerdem erlaubte das PCB 3x 12V, das sagt eigentlich alles oder?

Der Referenz ist hervorragend, man überlege nur mal was man da alles durch jagen kann. Die Karte kann soviel Energie aufnehmen und verarbeiten wie ganze Netzteile überhaupt imstande sind zu wandeln. Das ist schon High Tech, aber Sapphire hat mit viel Mühe da noch einen drauf gesetzt. Ich weiß aber nicht genau ob die Nitro+ diese Verbesserungen noch in sich trägt.


----------



## ULKi22 (16. Juli 2018)

Hey,

Ich wollte jetzt keinen extra Thread eröffnen und frag mal kurz hier nach
Würde ein 4770K eine Vega 64 ausbremsen? Spiele auf 'nem 1440p Monitor mit 144Hz, da dürfte ich ja wohl eher ins GPU Limit laufen, oder?


----------



## Gurdi (16. Juli 2018)

ULKi22 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Ich wollte jetzt keinen extra Thread eröffnen und frag mal kurz hier nach
> Würde ein 4770K eine Vega 64 ausbremsen? Spiele auf 'nem 1440p Monitor mit 144Hz, da dürfte ich ja wohl eher ins GPU Limit laufen, oder?



Ja in der Regel GPU Limit. In seltenen Fällen siehst du auch mal das CPU Limit, aber dass ist kein Drama denke ich.


----------



## King_Kolrabi (16. Juli 2018)

Ich fahre einen 4790k mit einer 64LC und bin praktisch immer im GPU-Limit. Das einzige Spiel welches mich gnadenlos ins CPU-Limit treibt ist Cities Skylines.


----------



## Kyuss89 (16. Juli 2018)

ULKi22 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Ich wollte jetzt keinen extra Thread eröffnen und frag mal kurz hier nach
> Würde ein 4770K eine Vega 64 ausbremsen? Spiele auf 'nem 1440p Monitor mit 144Hz, da dürfte ich ja wohl eher ins GPU Limit laufen, oder?



Wird aufs Spiel ankommen, aber bei 1440p eher selten.


----------



## openSUSE (16. Juli 2018)

Mal was lustiges  

*Third-party audit reveals AMD drivers are the most stable for gamers*



			
				 guru3d.com schrieb:
			
		

> ...AMD systems passed 401 out of 432 tests while Nvidia systems passed 356—equivalent to a pass rate of 93 percent for AMD versus 82 percent for Nvidia. ...



Third-party audit reveals AMD drivers are the most stable for gamers


----------



## RawMangoJuli (16. Juli 2018)

verbauen die mittlerweile eig besseren HBM als noch am Anfang?


----------



## Gurdi (16. Juli 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> verbauen die mittlerweile eig besseren HBM als noch am Anfang?



Es scheint ein wenig so, aber mit Sicherheit sagen lässt sich dass nicht.
Ich kann mir aber durchaus vorstellen, dass die Fertigung verbessert wurde.


----------



## Gast20190527 (16. Juli 2018)

supi, gestern einen günstigen G-Sync Monitor bestellt da mein jetziger aufgrund Pixelfehler zurück geht .. und heute sehe ich das Angebot der Nitro 64 für 550  € ... Diese Woche muss ich eine neue Karte finden, da ist echt die Überlegung da ob ich nicht den Monitor annahme verweigere und einen Freesync bestelle


----------



## TheEpicHorst (16. Juli 2018)

ULKi22 schrieb:


> Hey,
> Würde ein 4770K eine Vega 64 ausbremsen? Spiele auf 'nem 1440p Monitor mit 144Hz, da dürfte ich ja wohl eher ins GPU Limit laufen, oder?



i7 4790k @ 4,6GHz + 3440*1440p moni hier -  In den allermeisten fällen bremst noch die GPU, jedoch konnte ich auch schon CPU-limits beobachten, konkret in PUBG und Fallout 4.

LG


----------



## gaussmath (16. Juli 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> []...konkret in PUBG und Fallout 4.



Bei BUGG wundert's mich nicht. Das ist aus entwicklungstechnischer Sicht ein Haufen *******.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Juli 2018)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> supi, gestern einen günstigen G-Sync Monitor bestellt da mein jetziger aufgrund Pixelfehler zurück geht .. und heute sehe ich das Angebot der Nitro 64 für 550  € ... Diese Woche muss ich eine neue Karte finden, da ist echt die Überlegung da ob ich nicht den Monitor annahme verweigere und einen Freesync bestelle



Das gesparte Geld gegenüber eine Freesync Pendant wäre es wohl wert würde ich mal behaupten.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (16. Juli 2018)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> supi, gestern einen günstigen G-Sync Monitor bestellt da mein jetziger aufgrund Pixelfehler zurück geht .. und heute sehe ich das Angebot der Nitro 64 für 550  € ... Diese Woche muss ich eine neue Karte finden, da ist echt die Überlegung da ob ich nicht den Monitor annahme verweigere und einen Freesync bestelle



entscheid dich aber schnell ... 50 karten sind im mindstar und mind 40 schon weg


----------



## defender197899 (16. Juli 2018)

Die Sapphire  braucht aber auch 3 Pcie  Stromanschlüsse  da brauchen einige ein neues Netzteil.


----------



## gaussmath (16. Juli 2018)

Sagt mal bitte, welche Vega ist die beste? Der Preis ist soll mal nicht ganz so wichtig sein... Wäre die FE sogar was?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (16. Juli 2018)

defender197899 schrieb:


> Die Sapphire  braucht aber auch 3 Pcie  Stromanschlüsse  da brauchen einige ein neues Netzteil.



die Limited hatte 3 8PIN aber die normale Nitro + hat 2 8PIN


----------



## Gurdi (16. Juli 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Sagt mal bitte, welche Vega ist die beste? Der Preis ist soll mal nicht ganz so wichtig sein... Wäre die FE sogar was?



Ganz klar die LC, die hat ausgesuchte Chips, und die beste Kühlung.Wird aber nicht mehr hergestellt, danach kommt dann die Nitro Limited die ebenfalls nicht mehr hergestellt wird und dann die Nitro+.
Ebenfalls sehr gut ist die Red Devil.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (16. Juli 2018)

Laut PCGH-Test ist auch die ASUS ROG gut.


----------



## hugo-03 (16. Juli 2018)

ULKi22 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Ich wollte jetzt keinen extra Thread eröffnen und frag mal kurz hier nach
> Würde ein 4770K eine Vega 64 ausbremsen? Spiele auf 'nem 1440p Monitor mit 144Hz, da dürfte ich ja wohl eher ins GPU Limit laufen, oder?



wenn man richtung 144 fps geht wird es mit jeder CPU schon mal eng, Battlefield 1 schaffen die aktuellen CPU mit OC grade mal auf +144fps bei 64er Server, singelplayer ist eigentlich meisten GPU-Limit


----------



## JanJake (17. Juli 2018)

Ich habe einen 2200G und da man so etwas meist nur mit der bereits eingebauten GPU benutzt, habe ich mir gerade die Frage gestellt, unterstützt die Vega 8 bzw die Boards Eyefinity? Da ich bei meiner 390 inzwischen schon 2 Jahre Eyefinity nutze, will ich es gar nicht mehr missen! Schon genial wie Rennspiele damit laufen und vor allem Egoshooter wie CS und so. Für mich inzwischen eher zu einem Must-Have geworden. Beim Raven Ridge wäre es daher schon echt n1 2 have!

Hat wer eine Ahnung ob ich mit meinem Board (Gigabyte GA-AX370X Gaming 3) und eben der GPU das auch funktioniert?


----------



## drstoecker (17. Juli 2018)

Wer noch ne Asus Strix Vega 64 sucht hier gibt’s noch eine für 560€ inkl. Versand, ihr müsst aber über idealo gehen

ASUS ROG Strix Radeon RX Vega 64 OC günstig bei csv-direct.de


----------



## Gurdi (17. Juli 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Wer noch ne Asus Strix Vega 64 sucht hier gibt’s noch eine für 560€ inkl. Versand, ihr müsst aber über idealo gehen
> 
> ASUS ROG Strix Radeon RX Vega 64 OC günstig bei csv-direct.de



Hast du bei der Sapphire zugeschlagen?


----------



## drstoecker (17. Juli 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hast du bei der Sapphire zugeschlagen?



ne, will meine referenz mit der eiswolf umbauen.



idealo - Jetzt kaufen


----------



## Gurdi (17. Juli 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> ne, will meine referenz mit der eiswolf umbauen.
> 
> 
> 
> idealo - Jetzt kaufen



Wäre mal interessant da ein paar Werte zu haben vom Eiswolf.
@Rally: Was ist aus deinem Morpheus Umbau geworden?
Hätte gerne mal paar Vergleichswerte.


----------



## drstoecker (17. Juli 2018)

kann ich gerne machen, so in etwa die gpu werte vom ekwb habe ich auch noch im kopf.


----------



## Zwock7420 (17. Juli 2018)

Oh man, wenn ich hier so mitlese, finds ichs ja gut, dass die Preise langsam erträglicher werden - aber ich bin auch wirklich froh, dass ich meine Referenz 64 damals direkt gekauft hab, denn die war immernoch günstiger.

Gut, es ist halt nur ne Referenz... aber dafür gabs halt nen WasserBlock (der den Preis wieder etwas relativiert) und sie feiert bald ihren 1. Geburtstag....


----------



## Gurdi (17. Juli 2018)

Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Oh man, wenn ich hier so mitlese, finds ichs ja gut, dass die Preise langsam erträglicher werden - aber ich bin auch wirklich froh, dass ich meine Referenz 64 damals direkt gekauft hab, denn die war immernoch günstiger.
> 
> Gut, es ist halt nur ne Referenz... aber dafür gabs halt nen WasserBlock (der den Preis wieder etwas relativiert) und sie feiert bald ihren 1. Geburtstag....



Das Glück ist mit den Mutigen


----------



## Rallyesport (17. Juli 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wäre mal interessant da ein paar Werte zu haben vom Eiswolf.
> @Rally: Was ist aus deinem Morpheus Umbau geworden?
> Hätte gerne mal paar Vergleichswerte.



Tja Gurdi, ich hab mir nen Morpheus gekauft... Leider nen Morpheus kein Morpheus II  
Da hatte ich nicht aufgepasst, aber hatte dann doch verwendung für den, ich wollte eh wieder im Wohnzimmer nen PC für bisschen Youtube oder mal mit dem Controller LWS oder H.A.W.X. spielen, da hab ich kurzerhand nen hübsches HTPC System gebaut aus Restteilen die ich noch hier herum fliegen hatte. 
Ne HD 6850 umgebaut auf Morpheus, ein AMD A6 XXXX als CPU 8GB RAM und alles ist gut  

Ich bin jetzt am Überlegen ob ich auf Eiswolf umbauen soll. Hatte hier letztens mit jemandem per PM geredet der seine Liquid auf Eiswolf umgebaut hat, habe gefragt ob ich seine Original Kühlung abkaufen könnte und wie der Eiswolf die VRm kühlt ect. leider habe ich da keine Antwort mehr drauf bekommen, deshalb wurde daraus noch nichts. 
Momentan warte ich auch noch auf meine bei MF bestellten 16GB Trident Z. Die waren ja am WE im Mindstar, ich hatte sie mir nen Tag vorher bestellt... Naja gut bezahl 8€ mehr drauf geschissen, die Frechheit ist das die eigentlich gestern hätten sollen verschickt werden und nun auf nächste Woche verschoben wurde. Obwohl sie im MIndstar immer noch weiter verkauft wurden und als lagernd gekennzeichnet waren.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Juli 2018)

Der Morpheus I ist doch fast identisch soweit ich weiß, der einzige Unterschied sind die etwas anders gebogenene Heatpipes sowie die auf Fury erweiterten Brackets.

Ja Mindfactory ist so ne Sache, ich kauf da nur im Ausnahmefall, ansonsten bevorzuge ich klar Alternate oder Caseking.


----------



## Rallyesport (17. Juli 2018)

Ich glaube der Morpheus II hat auch eine größere Auflagefläche, ich weiß es aber halt nicht, experimentieren möchte ich da eig nicht, zumal ich das noch nie gemacht habe ne Graka umgebaut, da möchte ich nicht schon gleich beim 1.x direkt das basteln anfangen.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Juli 2018)

Ok nachvollziehbar. Für die Umbauer hier hätte ich noch ne gute Empfehlung was WLP angeht, die Coolermaster Maker Nano ist wirklich sehr gut geeignet für Grafikkarten und kostet im Vergleich zur Kryonaut nur einen Bruchteil bei gleicher oder besserer Leistung.


----------



## tobse2056 (18. Juli 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ok nachvollziehbar. Für die Umbauer hier hätte ich noch ne gute Empfehlung was WLP angeht, die Coolermaster Maker Nano ist wirklich sehr gut geeignet für Grafikkarten und kostet im Vergleich zur Kryonaut nur einen Bruchteil bei gleicher oder besserer Leistung.



Hast du die WLP auch auf längere Zeit getestet ? Ich hatte auf meiner RX480 große Probleme mit der Paste, und zwar hat die Kühlleistung extrem nachgelassen nach ein paar Wochen.

Nach 2 Versuchen mit der Maker Nano hab ich die WLP von Noctua drauf gemacht und hatte  bis zum Verkauf keine Problem mehr damit gehabt.


----------



## Cleriker (18. Juli 2018)

Das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich hatte die Paste bisher nur einmal verwendet und das für einen Kumpel der sie auch besorgt hatte. Vorher kannte ich die überhaupt nicht. Das war auf einer 390X und da läuft sie bis jetzt tadellos. 
Warum sie sich bei dir so anders verhalten hat wäre wirklich mal spannend. Als du sie gegen die Noctua getauscht hast, war sie da flüssiger, zäher, oder sogar trocken? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (18. Juli 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Hast du die WLP auch auf längere Zeit getestet ? Ich hatte auf meiner RX480 große Probleme mit der Paste, und zwar hat die Kühlleistung extrem nachgelassen nach ein paar Wochen.
> 
> Nach 2 Versuchen mit der Maker Nano hab ich die WLP von Noctua drauf gemacht und hatte  bis zum Verkauf keine Problem mehr damit gehabt.



Bis jetzt keine Probleme, hab die Paste in der Tat noch nicht so lange drauf. Ich hatte zuerst eine NH1 verwendet mit dem selben Symptom, das lag aber an zu wenig WLP bei mir das weiß ich, danach kam eine vertrocknete MX2 zum Einsatz weil ich nichts mehr anders hatte und jetzt halb die Coolermaster.

Die liefert wirklich sehr gute Temps, und das für gerade mal 10Euro a 4g.

Schönes Video über die Nitro+
YouTube

Nicht sonderlich informativ aber schön anzuschauen


----------



## tobse2056 (18. Juli 2018)

Die war mir extrem dünn flüssig und komplett farblos geworden , wobei es jedes war nachdem die Karte über 90 Grad Celsius erreicht hatte .(Lüftersteuerung hatte versagt und ist auf ist auf minimal Drehzahl geblieben)
Ob es daran gelegen hat oder an was anderes anderen kann ich nicht sagen , aber es hatten damals auch ein paar andere Leute Probleme mit der Nano Maker.


----------



## Rallyesport (18. Juli 2018)

Kann man die Arctic MX-4 nutzen? Die klatsche ich eig überall drauf, die würde ich mir sogar unter den Kochtopf schmieren <3


----------



## Gurdi (18. Juli 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Kann man die Arctic MX-4 nutzen? Die klatsche ich eig überall drauf, die würde ich mir sogar unter den Kochtopf schmieren <3



Klar warum nicht. MX 4 geht immer.


----------



## drstoecker (18. Juli 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Kann man die Arctic MX-4 nutzen? Die klatsche ich eig überall drauf, die würde ich mir sogar unter den Kochtopf schmieren <3


Hab die auch in der 20g Ausführung, die kommt überall drauf. Gerade wenn man viel bastelt muss es schon die Grosse Tube sein. Hatte vor Jahren mal eine 50g noname aus China gekauft,die war auch ok zum basteln.


----------



## Kyuss89 (18. Juli 2018)

Gerade glaube ich mein neues Powerdraw-Test-Spiel gefunden zu haben. Destiny 2, das brezelt in der Spitze 265-270 Watt weg bei 1,05 V :O


----------



## Gurdi (18. Juli 2018)

Ich nutze Sudden Strike 4, das treibt in UHD bei mir die Last immer auf die Spitze und zwar schön konstant.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (18. Juli 2018)

Scheinbar wird die Power Color Vega 56 Nano wieder verfügbar werden.

Grafikkarten werden vor Nvidias Turing-Launch gunstiger [Update]

LG


----------



## Lighting-Designer (18. Juli 2018)

Hab die MX4 auf meiner Vega 64 und sie ist weit besser als das Zeug was beim Eiswolf dabei war.


----------



## drstoecker (18. Juli 2018)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Hab die MX4 auf meiner Vega 64 und sie ist weit besser als das Zeug was beim Eiswolf dabei war.


Gut zu wissen, hab heute auch ein großes Paket von aquatuning bekommen.


----------



## Noy (18. Juli 2018)

Ich hab auch das Makergel Nano auf der 56 unter dem ekwb und dem 1700x unter HK IV pro seit einem Jahr und bisher nichts negatives.. War ein bisschen zäh beim Auftragen aber OK.
Hatte mich nach dem Wälzen unzähliger Tests dafür entschieden. Man muss aber aufpassen hätte fast das Falsche gekauft ..


----------



## Gurdi (18. Juli 2018)

Noy schrieb:


> Ich hab auch das Makergel Nano auf der 56 unter dem ekwb und dem 1700x unter HK IV pro seit einem Jahr und bisher nichts negatives.. War ein bisschen zäh beim Auftragen aber OK.
> Hatte mich nach dem Wälzen unzähliger Tests dafür entschieden. Man muss aber aufpassen hätte fast das Falsche gekauft ..



Hab auch erst die falsche bestellt, ist wirklich sehr irritierend die Namensgebung von Coolermaster, aber das Produkt hat mich wirklich überrascht.


----------



## Cleriker (19. Juli 2018)

- MasterGel 
- MasterGel Pro
- MasterGel Maker

Wirkt auf mich jetzt nicht sonderlich verwirrend, oder meint ihr etwas anderes?

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (19. Juli 2018)

Nein die meinen wir, ich hab trotzdem aus versehen die falsche bestellt gehabt


----------



## ATIR290 (20. Juli 2018)

Radeon™ Software Adrenalin Edition 18.7.1 Release Notes | AMD

Neuer, überarbeiteter Treiber datiert zum 19.07.2018


----------



## Gurdi (20. Juli 2018)

Mal gespannt, der 7.1 war jetzt bisher nicht so die Offenbarung.


----------



## defender197899 (20. Juli 2018)

Kuckt euch mal den test an  HDR gegen SDR  ,Vega 64 gegen 1080.
HDR-Benchmarks auf AMD- & Nvidia-Grafikkarten - ComputerBase


----------



## drstoecker (20. Juli 2018)

defender197899 schrieb:


> Kuckt euch mal den test an  HDR gegen SDR  ,Vega 64 gegen 1080.
> HDR-Benchmarks auf AMD- & Nvidia-Grafikkarten - ComputerBase


Interessanter Test!


----------



## Gurdi (20. Juli 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Interessanter Test!



Die Umstände sind eigentlich schon bekannt. PCGH hatte  vor einigen Monaten bereits auch in einem Heftartikel Benchmarks zu HDR gemacht. Da hat sich dass schon abgezeichnet, das Vega deutlich besser mit HDR zurecht kommt als Pascal.
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/PC-Ga...CGH-01-2018-Magazin-DVD-Download-PDF-1244782/
Das HDR Leistung kostet hab ich schon in eigenen Messungen festgestellt, überrascht mich insofern nicht.

Dass die Geforce hier so deutlich abfallen in dem doch recht umfangreichen Test ist aber in der Tat überraschend.10-20%sind schon deutliche Abstriche muss man sagen.
Es setzt sich durch was wir hier im Thread eigentlich schon länger vermuten, die Vegas sind Zukunftstauglicher und haben den längeren Atem. HDR wird bald nicht mehr wegzudenken sein.

Ich glaube dass entweder der TBR von Nvidia hier nicht mehr seine stärken ausspielen kann oder aber dass die Texturkompression mit HDR nicht mehr so funktioniert wie Nvidia das gerne hätte.
Das die mal wieder Stillschweigen bei so einem Fall, sagt eigentlich schon alles. Immer wenn Nvidia die klappe hält, stimmt es.
Im CB Forum hoffen die Gutgläubigen schon auf einen Treiberfix, dabei gibts HDR nicht erst seit gestern und Nvidia kennt die Umstände bestimmt schon.


----------



## gaussmath (20. Juli 2018)

Wenn man sich die Star Wars Battlefront 2 Ergebnisse anschaut, dann dürfte eine 1080 Ti auf das Niveau einer Vega 64 abfallen.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Juli 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Star Wars Battlefront 2 Ergebnisse anschaut, dann dürfte eine 1080 Ti auf das Niveau einer Vega 64 abfallen.



In Battlefront 2 habe ich einen Leistungsverlust mit meiner Vega-Karte von rund 2% in Naboom gemessen.


----------



## gaussmath (20. Juli 2018)

2%, das merkt man deutlich. Das fühlt sich bestimmt total hakelig an.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Juli 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> 2%, das merkt man deutlich. Das fühlt sich bestimmt total hakelig an.



Ja total, hab HDR sofort wieder ausgeschaltet 
Ne im Ernst, Battlefront sieht richtig gut aus mit HDR muss ich sagen und Freesync 2 ist wirklich eine Wonne.


----------



## gaussmath (20. Juli 2018)

Welchen Monitor hast du?


----------



## Gurdi (20. Juli 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Welchen Monitor hast du?



C32HG70. 600Nits Peak, VA-Panel mit sehr hübschem Kontrast und Helligkeitszonen.


----------



## gaussmath (20. Juli 2018)

Den Samsung C27HG70QQU LED, LED-Monitor grau'/'blau, HDMI, DisplayPort, AMD Free-Sync ?


----------



## Gurdi (20. Juli 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Den Samsung C27HG70QQU LED, LED-Monitor grau'/'blau, HDMI, DisplayPort, AMD Free-Sync ?



Ja, nur als 32Zöller dann. Ansonsten sind die identisch.


----------



## Zwock7420 (20. Juli 2018)

Den 27er davon hab ich auch... Hammer Teil, bin wunschlos glücklich damit.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (20. Juli 2018)

Leider hat der einen so tiefen Standfuß....


----------



## JonnyWho (20. Juli 2018)

Du willst doch eh auf Nvidia und G-Sync setzen, oder hast du es dir wieder anders überlegt ?


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (20. Juli 2018)

JonnyWho schrieb:


> Du willst doch eh auf Nvidia und G-Sync setzen, oder hast du es dir wieder anders überlegt ?



Das liest sich ziemlich vorwurfsvoll. 
Nur weil ich eine NV-GPU im Rechner habe, bedeutet das nicht, dass mich gute Monitore mit Freesync nicht interessieren. Ich habe sogar einen Freesync-Monitor aus meiner R9 390X/RX 480 -Zeit in Betrieb. Den X34P habe ich nach einem Tag wieder retour geschickt (hängt aber leider zur Zeit bei DHL fest).
Auch wenn Nvidia im jetzigen Moment eigentlich die bessere Option ist, halte ich dennoch immer Ausschau nach guten Möglichkeiten, um zu AMD zurückzukehren.


----------



## JonnyWho (20. Juli 2018)

Ob sich das vorwurfsvoll liest oder nicht, entscheidest in dem Fall ja nur du anhand deiner derzeitigen Einstellung / Stimmung. Du hast hier im beitrag vor ein paar Seiten doch geschreiben das du auf nen G-Sync Monitor wartest und ich habe halt drauf angestoßen. Wusste nicht das man das in einem öffentlichen Forum nicht darf. Was du am Ende tust ist mir sowas von egal das kannst du dir gar nicht vorstellen.  Ich ging davon aus mit dir könne man auch normal schreiben, weil du bisher immer normal geschrieben hast. Naja okay. Das Thema ist dann für mich erledigt


----------



## gaussmath (20. Juli 2018)

Sobald es was von AMD gibt, was leicht über dem Niveau einer 1080 Ti liegt, fliegt selbige im hohen Bogen aus meinem Gehäuse. Vielleicht leistet Navi das ja.


----------



## JonnyWho (20. Juli 2018)

Das könnte aber schwer werden, da wir ja inzwischen schon sehr dicht bei der nächsten Nvidia Generation sind die dann wieder mehr Leistung hat denke ich. Und der Preis spielt auch eine Rolle bei manchen. AMD User reden ja oft vom P/L


----------



## gaussmath (20. Juli 2018)

Die nächste Generation ist mir völlig Schnuppe. 1. will ich wieder was von AMD und 2. wird Turing total überteuert sein. Ich lass mich nicht mehr melken von Nvidia. Es geht mir um ein bisschen mehr Leistung im Vergleich zu dem, was ich jetzt habe.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (20. Juli 2018)

JonnyWho schrieb:


> Ob sich das vorwurfsvoll liest oder nicht, entscheidest in dem Fall ja nur du anhand deiner derzeitigen Einstellung / Stimmung. Du hast hier im beitrag vor ein paar Seiten doch geschreiben das du auf nen G-Sync Monitor wartest und ich habe halt drauf angestoßen. Wusste nicht das man das in einem öffentlichen Forum nicht darf. Was du am Ende tust ist mir sowas von egal das kannst du dir gar nicht vorstellen.  Ich ging davon aus mit dir könne man auch normal schreiben, weil du bisher immer normal geschrieben hast. Naja okay. Das Thema ist dann für mich erledigt



Das war auch von mir nicht negativ gemeint. Es war nicht meine Absicht, "unnormal" zu schreiben. Lass uns das darauf schieben, dass man Dinge, die man eigentlich meint, nicht immer gut in Texte packen kann?


----------



## Rallyesport (20. Juli 2018)

Oh nicht schon wieder so ein Troll 
Immer das ein und das selbe...


----------



## drstoecker (20. Juli 2018)

Hatte heute morgen auch etwas Pech. Geplant war der Umbau meiner vega64 auf den eiswolf. Soweit so gut aber die Überraschung kam nachdem ich den Karton geöffnet hatte, unzwar lag ein kühler drin für eine gtx 1080. ok bei bware kann das mal passieren, Karton war der richtige mit falschem Inhalt. Jetzt heißt es wieder ein paar Tage warten. Den eisbaer 280 habe ich am laufen und bin soweit zufrieden. Alles noch auf dem benchtable.


----------



## JonnyWho (20. Juli 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Oh nicht schon wieder so ein Troll
> Immer das ein und das selbe...



Für dich ist jeder ein Troll oder? Fällt dir sonst nix ein um amd in ein dir gefallendes licht zu rücken?


----------



## Gurdi (20. Juli 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Hatte heute morgen auch etwas Pech. Geplant war der Umbau meiner vega64 auf den eiswolf. Soweit so gut aber die Überraschung kam nachdem ich den Karton geöffnet hatte, unzwar lag ein kühler drin für eine gtx 1080. ok bei bware kann das mal passieren, Karton war der richtige mit falschem Inhalt. Jetzt heißt es wieder ein paar Tage warten. Den eisbaer 280 habe ich am laufen und bin soweit zufrieden. Alles noch auf dem benchtable.



Ärgerlich....Hab heute auch nochmal ein wenig gebastelt, aber mit wenig Erfolg wie sich herausgestellt hat. Hab dass aber auch irgendwie erwartet.
Der neue 18.7.1 läuft bei mir an und für sich ganz gut seit heute, auf dem HTPC gibt es aber Probleme mit dem HDMI Refresh wies aussieht. Dort musste ich zurück auf den 18.6.1. Auf meinem Mainrechner lies sich der neue Treiber nur komplett neu installieren, also nicht über den 18.7.1.
Wer noch nicht gewechselt hat sollte einfach warten, der 18.6.1 ist alles in allem aktuell wohl die rundere Lösung.
@DasBorg: Da versucht wieder nur jemand zu stänkern hier, lass dich von dem Besucher hier nicht irritieren. Auch Nvidia-Jünger sind bei uns hier willkommen, sofern der Ton stimmt.

Mal was Offtopic: Beim lesen in Hardware Foren fällt mir auf, dass da doch recht häufig auch immer wieder das Nvidia NDA in Verbindung mit den Berichten gebracht wird. Einen gewissen Schaden an der Glaubwürdigkeit scheint dass schon hinterlassen zu haben.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (20. Juli 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @DasBorg: Da versucht wieder nur jemand zu stänkern hier, lass dich von dem Besucher hier nicht irritieren. Auch Nvidia-Jünger sind bei uns hier willkommen, sofern der Ton stimmt.



Das schlimme ist, dass ich eigentlich AMD-Fan bin, aber mich AMDs fehlende Konkurrenz zu Nvidia und Intel getrieben haben. Erst bei den CPUs, wo AMD lange nur Bulldozer im Angebot hatte und bei den GPUs war es die fehlende AMD-Alternative zur GTX 1080. Und ich ärgere mich bis heute, dass ich damals zur GTX 770 statt zur R9 280X gegriffen habe. Den fehlenden VRAM musste dann die R9 390X auffangen.

Naja, nächstes Jahr kommt, gute µATX Boards vorausgesetzt, auf jeden Fall Ryzen 2 in den Rechner. Und wenn Navi schneller als die GTX 1080 sein wird, auch diese.

Die Gedanken, eine Vega zu kaufen liegt bei mir im Basteldrang. Ich finde es spannend, was ihr hier mit Vega macht (und würde es auch gerne machen). Aber mein finanzieller Rahmen ist natürlich auch begrenzt.


----------



## drstoecker (21. Juli 2018)

Ich glaube bei uns allen ist der finanzielle Part etwas begrenzt aber was tut man nicht alles für das liebste Hobby der Welt.


----------



## JonnyWho (21. Juli 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Lass uns das darauf schieben, dass man Dinge, die man eigentlich meint, nicht immer gut in Texte packen kann?



Man kann im Prinzip alles in Texte packen, die frage ist immer wie es halt gegenüber ankommt. Viele Menschen denken das einer komisch schreibt wenn sie es komisch lesen. Aber man darf nicht vergessen, getippt wird meist ohne Hintergrund, aber gelesen wird es so wie der Mensch der liest selbst grad drauf ist.  Ich weis auch nicht so ganz warum du denkst das du dich vor mir rechtfertigen musst bzgl AMD oder Nvidia. Ich habe lediglich erwähnt das du auf den letzten Seiten ganz klar sagtest du hast G-Sync Monitor bestellt und eine Nvidia Karte und nichts weiter wollte ich schreiben. Ob du auch ein AMD Fan bist ist mir persönlich völlig egal. Für mich jedenfalls würde AMD nicht in Frage kommen, da ich weder meinen G-Sync Monitor verkaufen will noch die verringerte Leistung sowie den erhöhten Stromverbrauch in Kauf nehmen möchte. Es sind kleinigkeiten ja, aber sie sind da. 



Gurdi schrieb:


> @DasBorg: Da versucht wieder nur jemand zu stänkern hier, lass dich von dem Besucher hier nicht irritieren. Auch Nvidia-Jünger sind bei uns hier willkommen, sofern der Ton stimmt.



schade das es keine Downvotes gibt in diesem Forum, du hättest sie echt verdient. Zum einen weil du keine Gelegenheit ausläasst gegen andere zu stänkern und sie direkt mit falschen Informationen anzupragnern und zum anderen weil du weiterhin keine Chance auslässt Nvidia schlecht zu reden. Du hast einfach ein falsches Weltbild vor Augen, wenn ich mir deine beiträge hier im Bezug auf AMD durchlese merke ich ganz klar was du für einer bist. Du wilslt schlichtweg nicht akzeptieren das AMD derzeit keine Alternative ist und kommst mit lächerlichen an den haaren herbeigezogenen Beiträgen



drstoecker schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei uns allen ist der finanzielle Part etwas begrenzt



das glaubst du völlig falsch.


----------



## Gast20190527 (21. Juli 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Die Gedanken, eine Vega zu kaufen liegt bei mir im Basteldrang. Ich finde es spannend, was ihr hier mit Vega macht (und würde es auch gerne machen). Aber mein finanzieller Rahmen ist natürlich auch begrenzt.



Irgenwie verstehe ich diese Aussage nicht so ganz. Ein paar Seiten weiter vorne hast du geschrieben das du dir einen G-Sync Monitor bestellt hast der auch nicht ganz günstig ist. Dazu hast du vermutlich die 1080 oder 1080TI ? Eine Vega 64 kostet ja weniger, der Monitor dafür ebenfalls. Wieso also nicht gleich AMD gekauft wenn der finanzielle Rahmen einen Rolle spielt ?


----------



## Kyuss89 (21. Juli 2018)

Freunde, seid doch nicht immer so dünnhäutig 

Ich werde am Wochenende mal die Wärmeleitpaste der Red Devil austauschen und die Kryonaut von Thermalgrizzly verwenden. (Das Makergel von Coolermaster gab es hier irgendwie nicht bei Amazon)

Bin gespannt ob hier nicht noch etwas Leistung brach liegt.


----------



## Gast20190527 (21. Juli 2018)

da bin ich mal gespannt ob nur das wechseln der WLP etwas bringt. Ein paar Mhz wirst du schon mehr bekommen


----------



## gaussmath (21. Juli 2018)

@DanielDüsentrieb: Komm, gib's ruhig zu, du bist nur hier um Krawall zu machen. Und das war jetzt nicht ironisch gemeint.


----------



## Gast20190527 (21. Juli 2018)

Ohje ohje, arme Community langsam aber sicher... Ich meinte meinen Beitrag keineswegs um Krawall zu machen. Aber wieso erwarte ich das du das richtig vertehst? Du bist ein AMD Fan durch und durch und hast die letzten Seite nichtmal meine Beiträge gelesen. Ich kann dich aufjedenfalll kein bisschen ernstnehmen.

Kleiner Tipp noch am Rande: wenn du nicht rüberkommen willst wie ein kleinking das grad heult, schreib die Namen der Communitymitglieder richtig. Ich bin mir aber sicher du wirst recht zeitnah Unterstützung von diesem rally oder Gurdi bekommen.


----------



## gaussmath (21. Juli 2018)

Danke für die Bestätigung.


----------



## Gast20190527 (21. Juli 2018)

mehr fällt mir zu dir echt nicht ein


----------



## drstoecker (21. Juli 2018)

JonnyWho schrieb:


> Man kann im Prinzip alles in Texte packen, die frage ist immer wie es halt gegenüber ankommt. Viele Menschen denken das einer komisch schreibt wenn sie es komisch lesen. Aber man darf nicht vergessen, getippt wird meist ohne Hintergrund, aber gelesen wird es so wie der Mensch der liest selbst grad drauf ist.  Ich weis auch nicht so ganz warum du denkst das du dich vor mir rechtfertigen musst bzgl AMD oder Nvidia. Ich habe lediglich erwähnt das du auf den letzten Seiten ganz klar sagtest du hast G-Sync Monitor bestellt und eine Nvidia Karte und nichts weiter wollte ich schreiben. Ob du auch ein AMD Fan bist ist mir persönlich völlig egal. Für mich jedenfalls würde AMD nicht in Frage kommen, da ich weder meinen G-Sync Monitor verkaufen will noch die verringerte Leistung sowie den erhöhten Stromverbrauch in Kauf nehmen möchte. Es sind kleinigkeiten ja, aber sie sind da.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dein System bestätigt dies allerdings nicht,


Danielneedles schrieb:


> Ohje ohje, arme Community langsam aber sicher... Ich meinte meinen Beitrag keineswegs um Krawall zu machen. Aber wieso erwarte ich das du das richtig vertehst? Du bist ein AMD Fan durch und durch und hast die letzten Seite nichtmal meine Beiträge gelesen. Ich kann dich aufjedenfalll kein bisschen ernstnehmen.
> 
> Kleiner Tipp noch am Rande: wenn du nicht rüberkommen willst wie ein kleinking das grad heult, schreib die Namen der Communitymitglieder richtig. Ich bin mir aber sicher du wirst recht zeitnah Unterstützung von diesem rally oder Gurdi bekommen.


Bitte keine persönlichen Anfeindungen, damit sind alle gemeint!
Es geht hier friedlich zu und das soll auch so bleiben. Also bitte respektiert das. Wir alle haben doch ein großes gemeinsames Hobby, deshalb ist ein friedlicher Ton und sachliche Diskussion erwünscht.


----------



## Gast20190527 (21. Juli 2018)

Ist sicher nur Zufall das du alle meinst und mich ins Zitat nimmst. Immerhin hab ja nur ich so reagiert. Da kann ich bald nur noch lachen was hier manche schreiben.

Aber ich denke man sollte hier einfach wieder zum eigentlich Thema zurückkehren, sofern es dazu was zu sagen gibt. Ich befürchte jedoch das dieses Thema bzgl mir noch weitergehen wird.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Juli 2018)

Kyuss89 schrieb:


> Freunde, seid doch nicht immer so dünnhäutig
> 
> Ich werde am Wochenende mal die Wärmeleitpaste der Red Devil austauschen und die Kryonaut von Thermalgrizzly verwenden. (Das Makergel von Coolermaster gab es hier irgendwie nicht bei Amazon)
> 
> Bin gespannt ob hier nicht noch etwas Leistung brach liegt.



Hab gestern auf der Referenz 56er die WLP nochmal getauscht. Auf der Referenz bringt es leider nur sehr wenig, dass liegt aber eigentlich nicht am Effekt der WLP der sich durchaus etwas bemerkbar macht, sondern daran dass die Kühlung einfach nach einer gewissen Zeit limitiert und dann eigentlich nur noch zählt wie schnell der Radiallüfter den aufgeheizten Miniblock kühlen kann.

Also bei einer Referenz die WLP zu tauschen, bringt wenig bis nichts, habs damit nun das zweite mal getestet.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Juli 2018)

Hier dann mal auch die Ergebnisse:
56er Referenz auf 925mv, Standardbios, 1430Mhz Takt und 945HBM.2600Umdrehungen Lüfter max. moldet Package
Burn im Firestrike Extrem Belastungstest.
Alt(NH1, verstrichen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neu (Mastgel Pro ,X-Methode)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Temp steigt nicht so schnell wie mit der NH1 und der Lüfter regelt über weite Strecken dann mit 2500 Umdrehungen statt mit 2600. Alles in allem aber recht sinnfrei. Es lohnt sich also nicht die Garantiesiegel zu brechen ohne Not.


----------



## ATIR290 (21. Juli 2018)

Exakt wie bei mir!
In etwa 1450 Mhz,  UV auf 880 mV 
und Lüfter dreht mit 2500 U/min 
Aber eine RX Vega 64 OHNE Austausch der Wärmeleitpaste!

Annehmbar ABER NICHT Leise!


----------



## Gurdi (21. Juli 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Exakt wie bei mir!
> In etwa 1450 Mhz,  UV auf 880 mV
> und Lüfter dreht mit 2500 U/min
> Aber eine RX Vega 64 OHNE Austausch der Wärmeleitpaste!
> ...



Ich rätsel auch noch wie ich die Refrenz deutlich leiser bekomme. Ich denke bei den Bedingungen im HTPC wird das schwierig. Ich wollte mal testen ob ich mit 2200 auskomme in normaler Spielelast. Ich denke aber dass wird nix.


----------



## ATIR290 (21. Juli 2018)

Schon Probiert
Da muss die Karte RX 64 mit ca. 1180 bis 1220 Mhz Takt zufrieden sein.


----------



## hugo-03 (21. Juli 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hab gestern auf der Referenz 56er die WLP nochmal getauscht. Auf der Referenz bringt es leider nur sehr wenig, dass liegt aber eigentlich nicht am Effekt der WLP der sich durchaus etwas bemerkbar macht, sondern daran dass die Kühlung einfach nach einer gewissen Zeit limitiert und dann eigentlich nur noch zählt wie schnell der Radiallüfter den aufgeheizten Miniblock kühlen kann.
> 
> Also bei einer Referenz die WLP zu tauschen, bringt wenig bis nichts, habs damit nun das zweite mal getestet.



hast du mal mit Flüssigmetall probiert ?


----------



## King_Kolrabi (21. Juli 2018)

Flüssigmetall halte ich für keine gute Idee, da hier zwischen dem Die und dem HBM2 eine leitende Verbindung geschaffen wird, brazzel brazzel puff...


----------



## Gurdi (21. Juli 2018)

King_Kolrabi schrieb:


> Flüssigmetall halte ich für keine gute Idee, da hier zwischen dem Die und dem HBM2 eine leitende Verbindung geschaffen wird, brazzel brazzel puff...



Ja, mir sind meine Karten zu schade für solche Risikoeingriffe.
Bei einem moldet Chip kann man sicher mit viel Sorgfalt ein passables Ergebnis erreichen, aber dass ist mir schlicht zu heikel. Ein Tropfen LM auf dem Interposer und die Party ist zu ende.

Ich werde heute mal noch ein Slimlüfter von Rajintek bestellen, den setzte ich mal dann auf die V64, mal sehn ob das was nennenswertes bringt.


----------



## hugo-03 (21. Juli 2018)

King_Kolrabi schrieb:


> Flüssigmetall halte ich für keine gute Idee, da hier zwischen dem Die und dem HBM2 eine leitende Verbindung geschaffen wird, brazzel brazzel puff...





Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja, mir sind meine Karten zu schade für solche Risikoeingriffe.
> Bei einem moldet Chip kann man sicher mit viel Sorgfalt ein passables Ergebnis erreichen, aber dass ist mir schlicht zu heikel. Ein Tropfen LM auf dem Interposer und die Party ist zu ende.
> 
> Ich werde heute mal noch ein Slimlüfter von Rajintek bestellen, den setzte ich mal dann auf die V64, mal sehn ob das was nennenswertes bringt.



wenn man sorgfältig arbeitet, ist das Risiko kaum/nicht vorhanden, da wo ein Risiko besteht kann man auch nicht leitende WLP drauf schmieren dann ist Risiko bei null


----------



## Gurdi (21. Juli 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> wenn man sorgfältig arbeitet, ist das Risiko kaum/nicht vorhanden, da wo ein Risiko besteht kann man auch nicht leitende WLP drauf schmieren dann ist Risiko bei null



Also bei einem unmoldet Package würde ich es auf keinen Fall machen. Das Risiko dass in den Zwischenraum von HBM und CHip was rein läuft wenn man den Kühler anzieht ist zu hoch.


----------



## hugo-03 (21. Juli 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das Risiko dass in den Zwischenraum von HBM und CHip was rein läuft wenn man den Kühler anzieht ist zu hoch.



dann hast du aber auch nicht sorgfältig gearbeitet, da man schlicht deutlich zuviel drauf "schmieren" muss, denn das Zeug hält sich gut zusammen (Adhäsion und Kohäsion) YouTube


----------



## Rallyesport (21. Juli 2018)

Naja bei unmoldet muss man ja schon gut was draufschmieren um überhaupt den höhenunterschied ausgleichen zu können. Ich würde da auch nicht unbedingt experimente veranstalten wollen, ist ja nicht grad ne rx550.


----------



## hugo-03 (21. Juli 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Naja bei unmoldet muss man ja schon gut was draufschmieren um überhaupt den höhenunterschied ausgleichen zu können. Ich würde da auch nicht unbedingt experimente veranstalten wollen, ist ja nicht grad ne rx550.



ich nutze seit einiger Zeit nur noch Flüssigmetall, wenn man nur etwas geübt ist kann man das sehr dünn Auftragen, es wird wenn ihr mich fragt viel zu viel übertrieben was das Thema Risiko angeht und der nutzen ist echt enorm. Ich mich stört auch das doch "schnell" WLP austrocknet und hab schon ein paar CPU aus dem Sockel gerissen, wegen der WLP (die war nicht mal 2 Jahre alt) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drstoecker (21. Juli 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> ich nutze seit einiger Zeit nur noch Flüssigmetall, wenn man nur etwas geübt ist kann man das sehr dünn Auftragen, es wird wenn ihr mich fragt viel zu viel übertrieben was das Thema Risiko angeht und der nutzen ist echt enorm. Ich mich stört auch das doch "schnell" WLP austrocknet und hab schon ein paar CPU aus dem Sockel gerissen, wegen der WLP (die war nicht mal 2 Jahre alt) https://i.ytimg.com/vi/3G7jr95hLgs/maxresdefault.jpg


Wenn man die cpu vorher warm fährt und dann durch hin und her bewegen den kühler mit Gefühl dreht kann sowas nicht passieren. Am Anfang war mir das allerdings auch ab und Ann passiert, mitlerweile aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Juli 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> ich nutze seit einiger Zeit nur noch Flüssigmetall, wenn man nur etwas geübt ist kann man das sehr dünn Auftragen, es wird wenn ihr mich fragt viel zu viel übertrieben was das Thema Risiko angeht und der nutzen ist echt enorm. Ich mich stört auch das doch "schnell" WLP austrocknet und hab schon ein paar CPU aus dem Sockel gerissen, wegen der WLP (die war nicht mal 2 Jahre alt)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich will dir die LM auch nicht madig reden, aber empfehlen würde ich es bei Vega nicht wollen, schon gar nicht ohne explizite Warnung dabei.
Wie Rally schon sagt, allein die Unebenheit ist schon ein Problem beim Package. Wenn der Kühler dann gar keinen Kontakt fährt zum LM wird es schnell kritisch. In Verbindung mit der Konvexen Platte des Morpheus würde ich auf jeden Fall klar von abraten. Unter guten Bedingungen ist dass aber sicherlich kein Problem, bei nem moldet Chip mit nem WaKü Aufbau bei dem alles schön plan aufliegt, warum nicht. Wenn man das Risiko tragen kann und entsprechend sauber arbeitet geht dass natürlich.

Wenn mich jemand so konkret danach fragen würde, dann würde ich auch nicht generell von abraten. Aber ich würde es auf keinen Fall generell empfehlen in nem Forum wie hier. Nachher bappt da einer der das erste Mal LM in der Hand hat dass Zeug auf die Vega und bruzelt sich die.

Ich hab schon zwei Stück bei e-Bay gesehen die deswegen Schrott waren!


----------



## EyRaptor (22. Juli 2018)

Ist eigentlich bekannt aus was dieser Mold bei manchen Vegas besteht?
Und sind es nur bestimmte Modelle die gemoldet sind?


----------



## Ralle@ (22. Juli 2018)

Ich nutze seit geraumer Zeit LM und kann da nichts negatives feststellen.
Im Notebook ist die Temp von CPU und GPU um 15 bzw. 17° gesunken, meine GTX 1080 TI kommt mit einer ollen AiO mit Dual Radi nie über 40° und die Vega LC kommt nie über 45° mit dem Single Radi. Man muss nur aufpassen beim auftragen, dann geht das auch ohne Probleme.

Und auf e-Bay wird viel Schrott verkauft.
Ich durfte da schon genug Hardware in den Händen halten die über e-Bay erworben wurde (vom Verkäufer als kaum verwendet oder nie umgebaut, etc....) und die sah meist aus wie durch den Popo gezogen. Das Hardware Schrott ist, hat meist was mit nicht sachgemäßer Handhabung zu tun. Klar, LM ist leitend aber wer da mit Hausverstand ran geht, der schrottet auch nichts.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Juli 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich bekannt aus was dieser Mold bei manchen Vegas besteht?
> Und sind es nur bestimmte Modelle die gemoldet sind?



Ich glaube da gibt es kein konkretes Muster. Ich hatte schon ne 64er die moldet war und meine aktuelle ist unmoldet. Dafür ist meine 56er wiederum moldet.


----------



## Gast20190527 (22. Juli 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Und auf e-Bay wird viel Schrott verkauft.
> Ich durfte da schon genug Hardware in den Händen halten die über e-Bay erworben wurde (vom Verkäufer als kaum verwendet oder nie umgebaut, etc....) und die sah meist aus wie durch den Popo gezogen. Das Hardware Schrott ist, hat meist was mit nicht sachgemäßer Handhabung zu tun.



Stimmt, deshalb ist es immer ratsam das man sich bissl auskennt und die Hardware wieder so hindrehen kann das sie aussieht wie nie umgebaut. Das geht durchaus. Die meisten hoffen aber darauf das der Käufer eh keine Ahnung davon hat wie er das nachsehen könnte ob umgebaut wurde oder nicht


----------



## moonshot (22. Juli 2018)

Das Zeug wird wohl irgend ein Epoxidharz sein. Es gibt mehrere Firmen die die Packages herstellen, also Die, HBM und Interposer verbinden, daher die unterschiedlichen Modelle.


----------



## Kyuss89 (22. Juli 2018)

Mahlzeit!

Also, meine Vega 56 ist schon mal moldet, ich habe den Thermalgrizzly Kryonaut aufgetragen und was soll ich sagen, außer dass sich nun GPU und HBM Temperatur in der allermeisten Zeit ziemlich ähnlich (vorher meist 10°C Differenz hat sich nicht all zuviel geändert. Der Lüfter dreht weiterhin mit ca. 1400 RPM bei 1,05V (mit dem Radeon Performance Tool aufgezeichnet und die Messreihen vorher und nachher verglichen)

Genützt hat es also eher der Erfahrung wegen, dass es so gut wie nichts bringt (bis auf den Temperaturausgleich beim HBM). Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht 

Hier noch ein paar Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Juli 2018)

Die HBM Temperatur deutlich gesenkt ist doch einer der besten Ergebnisse die man bei Vega erzielen kann.
Gerade der HBM ist sehr Temperaturäffin was OC angeht.

Du hast doch die Devil mit Hynix gehabt oder?


----------



## Kyuss89 (22. Juli 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die HBM Temperatur deutlich gesenkt ist doch einer der besten Ergebnisse die man bei Vega erzielen kann.
> Gerade der HBM ist sehr Temperaturäffin was OC angeht.
> 
> Du hast doch die Devil mit Hynix gehabt oder?



Jupp so siehts aus, allerdings geht trotzdem nicht mehr als 875 Mhz  bei 900 Mhz gibt es Bildfehler.


----------



## ATIR290 (22. Juli 2018)

Was bringt dann der Lüfter auf der RX Vega 64   @Gurdi 
Oder nur bestellt und noch nicht erhalten...


----------



## Ralle@ (22. Juli 2018)

@Kyuss89

Hast etwas zu viel WLP aufgetragen finde ich.
Etwas weniger hätte es auch getan aber besser als das was PowerColor da drauf geklatscht hat ist es allemal.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Juli 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Was bringt dann der Lüfter auf der RX Vega 64   @Gurdi
> Oder nur bestellt und noch nicht erhalten...



Ist bestellt, denke dass ich bis Mittwoch Ergebnisse liefern kann. Bin mal gespannt, das könnte auch für die Referenzkarten interessant sein da die Backplate ja auch ab einem gewissen Punkt gesättigt ist und dann kaum noch wärme aufnehmen kann. Evtl. kann man mit einem aufliegenden Lüfter die Backplate zum aktiven Kühlen überreden.Ich bin durchaus gespannt ob das klappt.

Da der Kühlblock der Referenzkarten ebenfalls ein Sättigungsproblem besitzt könnte hierüber evtl. Abhilfe geschaffen werden.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (22. Juli 2018)

Hi,

Gigabyte Vega 64 um €499 im mindstar.

LG


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (22. Juli 2018)

Ich trau der Gigabyte irgendwie nicht über den Weg.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (22. Juli 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Ich trau der Gigabyte irgendwie nicht über den Weg.



Ich kaufe persönlich auch nichts mehr von Gigabyte, jedoch ist 499 mehr als fair.


----------



## Linmoum (22. Juli 2018)

Ist eine gute Karte unter einer Voraussetzung - wenn man die Lüftersteuerung selbst anpasst. Das hat Gigabyte standardmäßig nicht gut gelöst.

Wer da aber den AB o.ä. nutzt, der macht für diesen Preis absolut nichts falsch. Ich hab in UHD beim Witcher (mit UV, sind max. 210W ASIC) bei 1400rpm 74° GPU, 82° HBM und 86° Hot Spot - und das wohlgemerkt bei diesem Wetter und rund 27° Zimmertemperatur. Und das ist von der Lautstärke her wirklich nahe dran an nicht wahrnehmbar.


----------



## Kyuss89 (22. Juli 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> @Kyuss89
> 
> Hast etwas zu viel WLP aufgetragen finde ich.
> Etwas weniger hätte es auch getan aber besser als das was PowerColor da drauf geklatscht hat ist es allemal.



Ja, ich bin mir bei der GPU unsicher, da dachte ich mir das was "zu viel" ist drückt sich nebenbei raus. Das sah wenn man von der Seite geschaut hat aber ganz gut aus.


----------



## RossiCX (22. Juli 2018)

Linmoum schrieb:


> Ich hab in UHD beim Witcher (mit UV, sind max. 210W ASIC) bei 1400rpm 74° GPU, 82° HBM und 86° Hot Spot - und das wohlgemerkt bei diesem Wetter und rund 27° Zimmertemperatur.



Bei welchen Einstellungen und wie viel fps kommen dabei raus?


----------



## Gurdi (22. Juli 2018)

Wow, immerhin 200 Stück verfügbar. Das ist mal ne Ansage.Für den Preis kann man echt nicht meckern.


----------



## Linmoum (22. Juli 2018)

RossiCX schrieb:


> Bei welchen Einstellungen und wie viel fps kommen dabei raus?


Kein Hairworks, Schatten und Gras auf High, Rest auf Ultra. Beim Post Processing HBAO+ und Light Shafts, der Rest aus. 

fps sind in der Regel bei 40+, einzig in Kämpfen geht es auch mal leicht runter. Ich könnte theoretisch noch die Sichtweite einen runter drehen, das würde nochmal 5 fps mehr bringen. Aber da FreeSync bei meinem Monitor bis 33Hz geht, reicht mir das beim Witcher.


----------



## ATIR290 (22. Juli 2018)

und bitte eine RX64 Gaming OC und Hynics oder doch der bessere Samsung HBM Speicher drauf ?


----------



## TheEpicHorst (23. Juli 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> und bitte eine RX64 Gaming OC und Hynics oder doch der bessere Samsung HBM Speicher drauf ?



Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass auf den Vega 64 packages ausschließlich Samsung speicher verbaut wird. Berichtigt mich bitte, wenn ich falsch liege. Zumindest dürfte es anfangs so gewesen sein, da SK Hynix HBM2 die höheren taktraten nicht durchgehend erreicht haben soll.

PS: Bei mir tut sich wieder etwas an der Vega Front  Ich durfte für einen kollegen eine Vega 64 Strix bei MF bestellen welche dann seine Sapphire Tri-X 290x ersetzen wird - Sys: Ryzen 7 1700 auf B350 Strix & 16GB 3200MHz Vengeance, Enermax Platimax 600w. UV/OC soll ich durchführen.

LG


----------



## ATIR290 (23. Juli 2018)

Ja,  @Gurdi hat dies mal erwähnt, dasss Vega 64 alle ausschliesslich Samsung HBM Speicher verbaut bekommen,- 
aber ob dies bei den Neuen Karten, vor Allem auch Customs immer noch so ist frage ich mich...


----------



## Kyuss89 (23. Juli 2018)

Da haben aber viele zugeschlagen, die Karte und der Deal ist schon wieder durch wenn ich das richtig sehe


----------



## TheEpicHorst (23. Juli 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Ja,  @Gurdi hat dies mal erwähnt, dasss Vega 64 alle ausschliesslich Samsung HBM Speicher verbaut bekommen,-
> aber ob dies bei den Neuen Karten, vor Allem auch Customs immer noch so ist frage ich mich...



Müssten mal alle hier nachsehen. Ich hab jedenfalls samsung, aber leider spackt mein HBM ab 995MHz rum.


----------



## EyRaptor (23. Juli 2018)

Zur Gigabyte Vega 64 gab es vor einiger Zeit auch einen Test von Tomshardware (Igor).
Allerdings habe ich den Test jetzt nur auf Englisch gefunden. Gigabyte Radeon RX Vega 64 Gaming OC 8G Review - Tom's Hardware
Man merkt dass Gigabyte bei der Karte gespart hat,  aber die Umsetzung scheint doch recht Ordentlich.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (23. Juli 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich den Test jetzt nur auf Englisch gefunden.


Ich finde ihn auch auf Anhieb in Deutsch


----------



## Gurdi (23. Juli 2018)

Also mir ist weiterhin keine 64er bekannt die Hynix nutzt, das würde auch ein angepasstes Bios voraussetzen, welches ich ebenfalls noch nirgends entdecken konnte.
Die Gigabyte 64 ist wohl tatsächlich ausverkauft, beim Mindfactory ist keine mehr lagernd. Unglaublich.


----------



## Linmoum (23. Juli 2018)

Für 499€  war das aber auch ein wirklich gutes Angebot. Gigabyte hat zwar im Vergleich zu anderen etwas abgespeckt, aber das Ergebnis kann sich trotzdem mehr als sehen lassen. Im Prinzip ist es so, wie Igor es auch im Test schreibt: Für OC eher weniger geeignet, wenn man Wert auf Lautstärke legt. Ansonsten eine sehr ordentliche Karte und für den Preis macht man definitiv nichts falsch.


----------



## Gurdi (23. Juli 2018)

Ja ich finde sogar dass die Karte einige Interessante Ansätze hat, vor allem die Kühlung über die Backplate gefällt mir gut und auch die Idee mit dem Kupferkern auf der Rückseite des Packages ist wirklich interessant. Da ich die Tage ja mal einen aufliegenden Lüfter auf der Backplate testen werden, wäre eine Gigabyte dafür wahrscheinlich prädestiniert. Der Kupferkern dürfte damit aktiv wärme abführen können und die Backplate sollte die VRM´s damit deutlich besser kühlen. Mal sehn was es bringen wird bei einen Ref. Vega Backplate. Wenn es dort Auswirkungen hat, sollte eine Karte wie die Gigabyte da deutlich von profitieren können.

Der Test von Igor ist wie immer eigentlich sehr gut, detaillierte Betrachtung des PCB, sowie exakte Messungen der Temp. und des Kühlkonzepts. Schön wäre noch wenn man sich doch mal an etwas UV wagen würde bei den Tests, es gibt eigentlich anständige Grundwerte die man leicht mit dem Wattman testen kann mittlerweile wie ich finde. Auch eine Aufzeichnung der HotSpot fände ich schön, da diese ja maßgeblich für die Taktergebnisse verantwortlich ist.


----------



## Kyuss89 (23. Juli 2018)

Hatte am Wochenende mal einen Testrun mit 1,05V und offenem Powerlimit gemacht, da schießt der Hotspot bei meiner Vega 56 Red Devil bis auf 104°C hoch.... Die Lüfter waren bei dem Test allerdings auf 1750 RPM limitiert. Verbrauch lag im Fire Strike Extreme Stresstest bei 265-280 Watt. Gedrosselt hat die Karte allerdings nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (23. Juli 2018)

Kyuss89 schrieb:


> Hatte am Wochenende mal einen Testrun mit 1,05V und offenem Powerlimit gemacht, da schießt der Hotspot bei meiner Vega 56 Red Devil bis auf 104°C hoch.... Die Lüfter waren bei dem Test allerdings auf 1750 RPM limitiert. Verbrauch lag im Fire Strike Extreme Stresstest bei 265-280 Watt. Gedrosselt hat die Karte allerdings nicht.



Hmm die HotSpot ist recht hoch. Die Karten verlieren an Leistung ehe diese sichtbar drosseln da der hohe HotSpot den Boost bereist einschränkt. Mit 104 Grad bist du ganz schön nah am Limit für 1,05V. Das würde auch erklären warum du bei 1V "nur" 1,5Ghz schaffst mit deiner 56er.


----------



## Kyuss89 (23. Juli 2018)

Ah okay, gut zu wissen. Weiß man mittlerweile wo der Hot Spot gemessen wird? Ich würde mal stark auf die Platinenrückseite tippen...

Das Problem war vor allem die geringe Frischluftzufuhr im Gehäuse, haben die beiden Fractal Design 140mm mal testweise gegen zwei Noiseblocker PK-PS getauscht und da war die Temperatur schon deutlich besser.


----------



## Gurdi (23. Juli 2018)

Kyuss89 schrieb:


> Ah okay, gut zu wissen. Weiß man mittlerweile wo der Hot Spot gemessen wird? Ich würde mal stark auf die Platinenrückseite tippen...
> 
> Das Problem war vor allem die geringe Frischluftzufuhr im Gehäuse, haben die beiden Fractal Design 140mm mal testweise gegen zwei Noiseblocker PK-PS getauscht und da war die Temperatur schon deutlich besser.



Das ist der Chip direkt, eine deutlich zu hohe HotSpot deutet auf schlecht verteilte WLP hin oder ein nicht korrekt aufliegender Kühler. Wenn 30Grad+ Differenz zwischen HotSpot und Coretemp liegen ist was im argen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (23. Juli 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das ist der Chip direkt, eine deutlich zu hohe HotSpot deutet auf schlecht verteilte WLP hin oder ein nicht korrekt aufliegender Kühler. Wenn 30Grad+ Differenz zwischen HotSpot und Coretemp liegen ist was im argen.



Das hatten wir ja bei meiner Nano durch  sieht dann ungefähr so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyuss89 (23. Juli 2018)

Dann bau ich die Karte nochmal aus und zerlege sie. Den Auftrag der Wärmeleitpaste hatte ich ja bereits geposted, vielleicht war es doch zuviel. :/


----------



## Gurdi (23. Juli 2018)

Kyuss89 schrieb:


> Dann bau ich die Karte nochmal aus und zerlege sie. Den Auftrag der Wärmeleitpaste hatte ich ja bereits geposted, vielleicht war es doch zuviel. :/



Eher zu wenig. Mach mal die X Methode, ich hab da gute Erfahrungen bei Vega gemacht. Wenn zu viel, dann drückt es sich eh raus, was nicht dramatisch ist. Das Package ist einfach nicht ganz Plan und die Höhenunterschiede müssen ausgeglichen werden.


----------



## Kyuss89 (23. Juli 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Eher zu wenig. Mach mal die X Methode, ich hab da gute Erfahrungen bei Vega gemacht. Wenn zu viel, dann drückt es sich eh raus, was nicht dramatisch ist. Das Package ist einfach nicht ganz Plan und die Höhenunterschiede müssen ausgeglichen werden.



Kann man den Kühler "zu fest" anziehen.  Habe meine Kraft doch sehr beherrscht, vielleicht ist dieser nicht ganz plan


----------



## Gurdi (23. Juli 2018)

Kyuss89 schrieb:


> Kann man den Kühler "zu fest" anziehen.  Habe meine Kraft doch sehr beherrscht, vielleicht ist dieser nicht ganz plan



Ich kenn die Devil nicht, aber beim original Kreuz der Referenz geht das eigentlich nicht. Ich würde also schon handfest anziehen.


----------



## Kyuss89 (23. Juli 2018)

So Freunde, Kühler nochmal runter, noch etwas mehr WLP draufgeschmiert und Kühler und Chip vorher nochmal mit  Nagellackentferner komplett gereinigt.

Ergebnis, seht selbst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Schnitt weichen GPU Temp und Hot Spot nun 17°C voneinander ab.

Auch beim abnehmen des Kühlers war jetzt nichts spektakuläres zu vernehmen, ein bisschen besser ist es jedoch nach dem erneuten WLP Tausch nochmal geworden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (23. Juli 2018)

In der mitte der GPU ist die blanke Stelle, kann man auf den Bildern gut sehen. Das war dein HotSpot.


----------



## ATIR290 (23. Juli 2018)

Gurdi wie fixierst den Lüfter auf der Rückseite deiner RX Vega Referenz
und welche Lüfter hast bitte in der Front deines Gehäuses und welchen Lüfter exakt für die Backplate gekauft ?
Dank Dir!


----------



## Gurdi (23. Juli 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Gurdi wie fixierst den Lüfter auf der Rückseite deiner RX Vega Referenz
> und welche Lüfter hast bitte in der Front deines Gehäuses und welchen Lüfter exakt für die Backplate gekauft ?
> Dank Dir!



Ich hab ja einen Morpheus Kühler drauf, auf dem werde ich den Lüfter testen.
So sieht dass bei mir aus:
Vega 56/64 OC & UV Anleitung @ Rajintek Morpheus 2 inkl. Backplate oder Custom WaKü
Den hab ich bestellt:
RAIJINTEK
In der 120mm Variante, ein Lüfter mit normaler Höhe passt nicht bei mir zwischen Tower und GraKa.Wenn man den Platz hat tut es aber ein Standard 120mm sicher auch.
In der Front hab ich die Standardlüfter vom Fractal Define 5, die kann ich in 3 Stufen regeln. Im Heck ein Noctua A15 der zusammen mit einem weiteren A15 per PWM an die CPU gekoppelt ist.

Befestigen werde ich den Lüfter erst mal nicht zum testen, ich probiere dann mal drauf pusten und weg pusten. Wenns was taugt werde ich den am Frame mit Kabelbindern fixieren und mit den Gummiecken der Noctua Lüfter ausstatten damit er entkoppelt ist.


----------



## ATIR290 (23. Juli 2018)

Nun gut, dachte hast komplett noch RX Vega 56 im Referenz Design
Da wird mir nicht geholfen werden können und warte dann auf Navi …


----------



## Gurdi (23. Juli 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun gut, dachte hast komplett noch RX Vega 56 im Referenz Design
> Da wird mir nicht geholfen werden können und warte dann auf Navi …



Ich hab auch eine 56er Referenz, aber im HTPC. Ich verwende aber die selbe Backplate mit dem selben Frame wie die Referenz, schau mal in den Link den ich gepostet habe.
Wenn ich damit die Temperaturen senken kann, dann kannst du das bei deiner Refrenz auch. Im HTPC bringt mir diese Lösung aufgrund der speziellen Bauform leider nichts weil der Lüfter sonst gegen die Gehäuselüfter arbeiten würde.Ich kann den aber mal Testweise rein hängen wenn es dich interessiert. Allgemein ist das Kühlsystem im HTPC nicht mehr rund wegen der DHE Karte jetzt, ich bin aber zu faul das Teil komplett auseinander zu nehmen aktuell.
Siehe hier.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIR290 (23. Juli 2018)

Nun. in meinem Fall kann ich von unten auf die Karte pusten lassen... Ob dies was bringt muss ich mal testen
Recht vie Luft geht vorne nicht rein, zudem sitzt die HD im Slot Käfig drinn 


Thermaltake View 27 das Case!

Thermaltake View 27 Gull-Wing schwarz | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU

PS:
Siehe bitte die Position wo ein 120mm Lüfter am Boden montiert werden kann...   (Bild 6)

@Edit
Bringt aber nix da der RadialLüfter unten sitzt und das Package oben und da kann man eben durch Platzmangel keinen Lüfter montieren, sprich auf das Package pusten lassen.
und die erwärmte Luft von der unteren HD (jene in der HD Halterung im 1-ten oder 2-ten Slot)  ist sicherlich nochmals supoptimal!


Hier meine Karte, RX Vega 64 - Limited Edition:

AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 Limited Edition and Liquid Edition launch gallery | VideoCardz.com


----------



## Gurdi (24. Juli 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun. in meinem Fall kann ich von unten auf die Karte pusten lassen... Ob dies was bringt muss ich mal testen
> Recht vie Luft geht vorne nicht rein, zudem sitzt die HD im Slot Käfig drinn
> 
> 
> ...



Das bringt kaum etwas, das habe ich im Define mit der Referenz schon probiert. Wenn man eine Vega als DHE hat, ist die Gehäusetemperatur meist ja kein Problem, ob die angesaugte Luft jetzt 26 oder 29 Grad hat spielt dann kaum eine Rolle. Ich hab sogar nen Lufttunnel mal probeweise gebastelt. Das bringt rund 1-2Grad Core....

Die Chamber nimmt die Hitze zügig auf, gute WLP leitet schnell weiter entlang der Unebenheiten und die angesaugte Luft ist meist recht Kühl weil halb DHE Karte.
Das Problem bei der Refrenz ist ganz klar der zu kleine Aluminiumblock, der nach kurzer Zeit eine Sättigung erreicht und ab dann zählt eigentlich nur noch wie viel Luft durch die Lamellen gepustet wird.

Ich versuche jetzt den Lösungsansatz wie bei der Gigabyte Karte, die hat mich auch vor geraumer Zeit dazu animiert dass irgendwann mal zu testen.
Die Idee dahinter ist wie schon beschrieben, eine Entlastung bei der Aufnahme der Wärme zu schaffen indem die ebenfalls gesättigte Backplate die Möglichkeit bekommt die aufgenommene Hitze abzuführen und damit einen Beitrag zur Kühlung zu leisten. Die Backplate kühlt ja nicht mehr wenn die Karte von der Hitze gesättigt ist, sondern wirkt fast schon wie ein Isolator dann. Ich denke aber dass die Backplate kühlen "könnte" wenn sie die aufgenommene Hitze schneller abführen kann.

Man merkt dass ganz gut wenn die Karte völlig ausgekühlt ist, z.B. im Winter. Die Kälte der Backplate sorgt dafür dass es ne Weile dauert bis diese sich aufheizt.


----------



## ATIR290 (24. Juli 2018)

Nun, die Limited hat zusätzlich Kühlrippen Aussparungen, besser gesagt Luftschlitze auf der Rückseite, 
hier Frischluft raufpusten dürfte vielleicht einige 3 bis 4 Grad bringen, nur wird dafür aber  der Luftstom blockiert wenn da ein Lüfter im Case hängt.

Zudem sitzt gleich oberhalb der RyZen+ 2600X Mugen 5 als Prozessorkühler und verhindert das Montieren eines Luftstroms.

PS: Siehe Bilder der Limited Edition bitte!
Stelle morgen einige Fotos rein...


----------



## Gurdi (24. Juli 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun, die Limited hat zusätzlich Kühlrippen Aussparungen, besser gesagt Luftschlitze auf der Rückseite,
> hier Frischluft raufpusten dürfte vielleicht einige 3 bis 4 Grad bringen, nur wird dafür aber  der Luftstom blockiert wenn da ein Lüfter im Case hängt.
> 
> Zudem sitzt gleich oberhalb der RyZen+ 2600X Mugen 5 als Prozessorkühler und verhindert das Montieren eines Luftstroms.
> ...



Ja ich kenne die Slotblende der Limited von meinem Bruder. Ich wollte dir eigentlich noch nen anderen Vorschlag machen, aber die Limited ist zu schade dafür.


----------



## ATIR290 (24. Juli 2018)

Denke weiss was du meinst
Die Luftauslässe ausschneiden sodass die Hitze schneller entweichen kann …

Dachte aber die LUSTSCHLITZE AUF DER Rückseite, da wo das Kreuz fixiert ist!


----------



## Gurdi (24. Juli 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Denke weiss was du meinst
> Die Luftauslässe ausschneiden sodass die Hitze schneller entweichen kann …
> 
> Dachte aber die LUSTSCHLITZE AUF DER Rückseite, da wo das Kreuz fixiert ist!



Ich dachte eher daran die Abdeckung abzunehmen die über dem Radiallüfter und dem Kühlblock liegt.
So in etwa:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann die Abdeckung im Bereich des Alublocks ausschneiden und darüber einen potenten Lüfter befestigen. Aber wie gesagt dafür ist eine Limited zu schade.
Man würde sich quasi einen Aufbau machen wie beim Morpheus, der Radiallüfter bleibt. Dadurch dass man nur über dem Kühlblock ausschneidet bleibt auchd er Druck des Radiallüfters erhalten, zusätzlich würde aber ein weiterer Lüfter von oben noch mit abführen.


----------



## Kyuss89 (24. Juli 2018)

Als hätte der gute Igor (FormatC) zuletzt hier ein bisschen mitgelesen und mitgespickt 

AMD Radeon RX Vega, der ominoese Hotspot und das richtige Auftragen von Waermeleitpaste | Tom's Hardware Deutschland


----------



## Sharijan (24. Juli 2018)

Moin zusammen,
die neuen AMD High End Gaming Karten sollen ja frühesten 2020 kommen, nun hab ich dich Befürchtung das die Vega 64 nicht für 4k Gaming ausreicht wenn man nicht alles auf Low stellen möchte. Bin echt am überlegen meine Freesync Monitore zu verkaufen


----------



## Gurdi (24. Juli 2018)

Kyuss89 schrieb:


> Als hätte der gute Igor (FormatC) zuletzt hier ein bisschen mitgelesen und mitgespickt
> 
> AMD Radeon RX Vega, der ominoese Hotspot und das richtige Auftragen von Waermeleitpaste | Tom's Hardware Deutschland



Find ich gut dass das mal einer konkret thematisiert damit ich mit meinen Hinweisen nicht immer alleine im dunkeln stocher. Der Tip mit dem direkten nachziehen nach dem aufheizen ist gut finde ich, ich mache  es erst einige Tage später aber das klingt echt mal sinnig.

@Sharijan: Ich verstehe nicht genau worauf du hinaus möchtest, eine V64 ist völlig ausreichend für UHD und zwar bereits mit leicht modifizierten Ultra Settings.


----------



## Kyuss89 (24. Juli 2018)

Was ich bei den Testläufen gestern noch beobachten konnte, ist dass die SOC Clock immer hoch und runter 1100 Mhz dann mal wieder kurzzeitig auf 50 Mhz springt und dann wieder auf 1100 Mhz geht. Ist das normal, könnt ihr bei euch ähnliches beobachten?


----------



## TheEpicHorst (24. Juli 2018)

Kyuss89 schrieb:


> Als hätte der gute Igor (FormatC) zuletzt hier ein bisschen mitgelesen und mitgespickt
> 
> AMD Radeon RX Vega, der ominoese Hotspot und das richtige Auftragen von Waermeleitpaste | Tom's Hardware Deutschland



Schöner artikel fast ohne Igors typische metaphern und aufgedrücktem humor. Werde ich auf jeden fall in hinterkopf behalten wenn mal ein WLP wechsel ansteht. Schade nur, dass er kein drehmoment definiert, handfest ist immer so eine sache.

LG


----------



## Gurdi (24. Juli 2018)

Kyuss89 schrieb:


> Was ich bei den Testläufen gestern noch beobachten konnte, ist dass die SOC Clock immer hoch und runter 1100 Mhz dann mal wieder kurzzeitig auf 50 Mhz springt und dann wieder auf 1100 Mhz geht. Ist das normal, könnt ihr bei euch ähnliches beobachten?



Hat dass denn negative Auswirkungen auf die Performance, also dropt der Takt oder so mit? Wenn nicht ist es einer der lästigen Auslesefehler, die kannst du ignorieren.


----------



## Downsampler (24. Juli 2018)

Grafikkarten mit eingebautem Hotspot gefallen mir garnicht.


----------



## Kyuss89 (24. Juli 2018)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Grafikkarten mit eingebautem Hotspot gefallen mir garnicht.



Und nun?


----------



## Gast1666645802 (24. Juli 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Schade nur, dass er kein drehmoment definiert, handfest ist immer so eine sache.


Maximal ca. 0.15 bis 0.2 Nm. Das ist aber unterschiedlich, wenn man z.B. die Spiralschrauben am Montagekreuz nutzt (Sapphire, Referenz). Gigabyte hat sogar mit unterschiedlichen Drehmomenten pro Schraube experimentiert. Bei Powercolor war alles zu lasch verschraubt. 
Ich reagiere ab und an noch auf Trigger, muss mich aber momentan verstärkt erst mal ums eigene Forum kümmern.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (24. Juli 2018)

FormatC schrieb:


> Maximal ca. 0.15 bis 0.2 Nm. Das ist aber unterschiedlich, wenn man z.B. die Spiralschrauben am Montagekreuz nutzt (Sapphire, Referenz). Gigabyte hat sogar mit unterschiedlichen Drehmomenten pro Schraube experimentiert. Bei Powercolor war alles zu lasch verschraubt.
> Ich reagiere ab und an noch auf Trigger, muss mich aber momentan verstärkt erst mal ums eigene Forum kümmern.



Danke!

OT: Schön, dass du TomsHW DE wieder auf kurs bringst!

LG


----------



## EyRaptor (24. Juli 2018)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Grafikkarten mit eingebautem Hotspot gefallen mir garnicht.



Nur hat jeder Chip IRGENDWO einen Hotspot, aber bei den wenigsten hat man einen Auslesewert (außer CPUs  da wäre es wohl der heißeste Kern).
Bei Vega wird die Thematik durch die Höhenunterschiede beim Package verstärkt.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Juli 2018)

So Lüfter heute angekommen, Test laufen. Mal sehn was bei rumkommt.


----------



## Sharijan (24. Juli 2018)

So, hab mir jetzt mal die Sapphire Nitro + bestellt, bin echt gespannt!


----------



## Gurdi (24. Juli 2018)

Sharijan schrieb:


> So, hab mir jetzt mal die Sapphire Nitro + bestellt, bin echt gespannt!



Da hast du nichts mit falsch gemacht.
Lüfter hab ich getestet, es bringt leider quasi gar nichts außer dass meine aufgewärmte Luft im Gehäuse etwas schneller dem Hecklüfter zugeführt wird. Schade, ich dachte dass es zumindest etwas bringt.


----------



## Rallyesport (24. Juli 2018)

Sharijan schrieb:


> So, hab mir jetzt mal die Sapphire Nitro + bestellt, bin echt gespannt!



Da werde ich langsam richtig neidisch, die hätte ich nämlich auch gern, im Grunde bin ich froh das ich mir damals die Referenz gekauft hatte, nicht weil die so super duper ist, sondern eher weil ich die jetzt schon gute neun Monate nutzen konnte. So hatte ich wenigstens noch ein bisschen was von der Leistung. Wenn die neuen Nvidia Karten kommen wird es um Vega dann auch duster, leider... 
Bin mal gespannt was AMD zur Antwort bringt wenn da was ab Werk wassergekühlt und für unter 500€ kommt fliegt meine 64er aus dem System und wird durch eine solche ersetzt


----------



## Gurdi (24. Juli 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Da werde ich langsam richtig neidisch, die hätte ich nämlich auch gern, im Grunde bin ich froh das ich mir damals die Referenz gekauft hatte, nicht weil die so super duper ist, sondern eher weil ich die jetzt schon gute neun Monate nutzen konnte. So hatte ich wenigstens noch ein bisschen was von der Leistung. Wenn die neuen Nvidia Karten kommen wird es um Vega dann auch duster, leider...
> Bin mal gespannt was AMD zur Antwort bringt wenn da was ab Werk wassergekühlt und für unter 500€ kommt fliegt meine 64er aus dem System und wird durch eine solche ersetzt



Naja durch neue Karten wir deine doch nicht langsamer oder


----------



## WhoRainZone (24. Juli 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja durch neue Karten wir deine doch nicht langsamer oder



Aber die anderen schneller!!11!


----------



## Gurdi (24. Juli 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Aber die anderen schneller!!11!



Mir reicht die Vega noch locker 2 Jahre denke ich, sofern mein Basteltrieb mich nicht wieder drängt was neues zu holen
Ich bin da meist recht genügsam muss ich sagen und mit dem WQHD Display jetzt seh ich das ganze nochmal deutlich entspannter als mit meinem UHD Panel.


----------



## Kyuss89 (24. Juli 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mir reicht die Vega noch locker 2 Jahre denke ich, sofern mein Basteltrieb mich nicht wieder drängt was neues zu holen
> Ich bin da meist recht genügsam muss ich sagen und mit dem WQHD Display jetzt seh ich das ganze nochmal deutlich entspannter als mit meinem UHD Panel.



Die Karten reichen meistens länger, aber der Basteltrieb ist zu stark.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Juli 2018)

Kyuss89 schrieb:


> Die Karten reichen meistens länger, aber der Basteltrieb ist zu stark.



Das kommt bei mir immer drauf an wie viel Zeit ich  habe und wie viel ich spiele zu dem Zeitpunkt.
Also meine R9 290  musste wirklich lange selbst in UHD rum knechten die arme. Da hat meine Vega mit dem Morpheus und WQHD fast schon Urlaub bei mir


----------



## Rallyesport (24. Juli 2018)

Wenn ich nicht alles rechts ranschieben kann habe ich irgendwie Bauchweh 
Bei mir treiben mich immer extreme Luxusprobleme in solche Abenteuer^^
Ein Kumpel spielt in WQHD und einer RX580 4GB, ich empfand meine R9 290 4GB schon als langsam in HD^^


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (24. Juli 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel spielt in WQHD und einer RX580 4GB, ich empfand meine R9 290 4GB schon als langsam in HD^^



Das ist doch harmlos. Mir war meine R9 390X für FullHD zu langsam.


----------



## Rallyesport (24. Juli 2018)

Meinte auch FullHD


----------



## togglebit (24. Juli 2018)

Gibt die Gigybyte 64 wieder für 499€

8GB Gigabyte Radeon RX Vega 64 Gaming OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de

Da könnte ja man meinen nicht der Pascal sondern der Vega10 Ausverkauf hat begonnen 

Will nicht jemand meine Nano für 499€ haben? Dann tausch ich die ein


----------



## Gurdi (24. Juli 2018)

togglebit schrieb:


> Gibt die Gigybyte 64 wieder für 499€
> 
> 8GB Gigabyte Radeon RX Vega 64 Gaming OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de
> 
> ...



Also die Nano ist sehr speziell und es gibt noch keine neuen Chargen. Wenn du die verkaufen willst, dann solltest du das jetzt machen.


----------



## togglebit (24. Juli 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Also die Nano ist sehr speziell und es gibt noch keine neuen Chargen. Wenn du die verkaufen willst, dann solltest du das jetzt machen.



Ne. Ich bin in kurzer Zeit von rx570 itx auf rx580 ( dafür wurde dann ein loch ins Gehäuse gesägt  ) zur vega56 gekommen. denke nu ist mal gut 


Ich versuch so langsam mal wieder vom basteln zum spielen zu wechseln. 

Auch wenn es schwer fällt


----------



## TheEpicHorst (24. Juli 2018)

togglebit schrieb:


> Ne. Ich bin in kurzer Zeit von rx570 itx auf rx580 ( dafür wurde dann ein loch ins Gehäuse gesägt  ) zur vega56 gekommen. denke nu ist mal gut
> 
> 
> Ich versuch so langsam mal wieder vom basteln zum spielen zu wechseln.
> ...



Warum denn keine Red Dragon oder Pulse, wenn das case schon aufgeschnitten war?


----------



## togglebit (24. Juli 2018)

Weil bei meinem Gehäuse Cooler Master Elite 110
Cooler Master: Elite 110

zwischen dem Metall "Innengehäuse" und der Frontabdeckung noch ca 3cm Platz sind ( in diesem Zwischenraum ist auch der Lüfter für die Aio)
Durch das aufsägen des "Innengehäues" passte die 23cm lange 580 Pulse noch unter die Frontabdeckung und damit ins Gehäuse.(normal max 21cm)
Mehr geht jedoch nicht.

Desweiteren war die Nano für 450€ ein gutes Angebot.


----------



## ATIR290 (24. Juli 2018)

Wer kennt diese Lüfter bitte :

Aigo 3 Packs di Raffreddamento,RGB LED 120 mm Silenziosa Alto Correnti d' aria Regolabile Colore Led Ventola di Raffreddamento,CPU Raffreddamento Radiator Supporta Intel AMD DIY Mod AM4 rrzen,con Tel: Amazon.it: Informatica


----------



## Gurdi (24. Juli 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Wer kennt diese Lüfter bitte :
> 
> Aigo 3 Packs di Raffreddamento,RGB LED 120 mm Silenziosa Alto Correnti d' aria Regolabile Colore Led Ventola di Raffreddamento,CPU Raffreddamento Radiator Supporta Intel AMD DIY Mod AM4 rrzen,con Tel: Amazon.it: Informatica



Noch nie von gehört.


----------



## Cleriker (25. Juli 2018)

Aigo ist in Italien, Spanien und Co. in den PC Shops so etwas wie bei uns revoltec. Von der Qualität aber schon besser. Quasi so wie sharkoon. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Downsampler (25. Juli 2018)

togglebit schrieb:


> Gibt die Gigybyte 64 wieder für 499€
> 
> 8GB Gigabyte Radeon RX Vega 64 Gaming OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de
> 
> ...



Also wenn man die Kundenbewertungen hier GIGABYTE Radeon RX Vega 64 DirectX 12 GV-RXVEGA64GAMING OC-8GD 8GB 2048-Bit HBM2 PCI Express 3.0 x16 CrossFireX Support ATX Video Card - Newegg.com liest, dann weiß man, warum die Karte so billig ist...


----------



## Linmoum (25. Juli 2018)

Dann lies dir die auch mal durch. 90% "zu teuer" und "bei Nvidia gibt's dafür..".


----------



## TheEpicHorst (25. Juli 2018)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Also wenn man die Kundenbewertungen hier GIGABYTE Radeon RX Vega 64 DirectX 12 GV-RXVEGA64GAMING OC-8GD 8GB 2048-Bit HBM2 PCI Express 3.0 x16 CrossFireX Support ATX Video Card - Newegg.com liest, dann weiß man, warum die Karte so billig ist...



Interessant finde ich die aussage des miners - 8 von 20 karten tot innerhalb monaten. Leider spiegelt dies meine erfahrungen mit Gigabyte grafikkarten wieder. Damals 2013/14 habe ich LTC geschürft, dabei 4 karten verloren, alle Gigabyte (270x u. 280x) und alle innerhalb weniger wochen, was auch der grund ist, weshalb ich nichts mehr von Gigabyte kaufe. Die Asus und MSI karten laufen heute noch in verschiedenen PCs bei freunden/bekannten.

LG


----------



## WhoRainZone (25. Juli 2018)

Linmoum schrieb:


> Dann lies dir die auch mal durch. 90% "zu teuer" und "bei Nvidia gibt's dafür..".



Das finde ich sowieso Schwachsinn. Die Leute sollen das Produkt bewerten, und nicht den Händler. Bei zB. Mindfactory nicht anders.
"Schnelle Lieferung, 5*" Wow!

Ich will doch wissen wie das Produkt ist, nicht, wie schnell das bei dir war!! 

Aber diese Bewertungen findet man ja auch bei Amazon oä. zu Hauf


----------



## Rallyesport (25. Juli 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich die aussage des miners - 8 von 20 karten tot innerhalb monaten. Leider spiegelt dies meine erfahrungen mit Gigabyte grafikkarten wieder. Damals 2013/14 habe ich LTC geschürft, dabei 4 karten verloren, alle Gigabyte (270x u. 280x) und alle innerhalb weniger wochen, was auch der grund ist, weshalb ich nichts mehr von Gigabyte kaufe. Die Asus und MSI karten laufen heute noch in verschiedenen PCs bei freunden/bekannten.
> 
> LG



Wie sind deine Erfahrungen zu Sapphire? Ich hab seit 2008 nur Grafikkarten von Sapphire verbaut bei mir und Freunden, in der Zeit habe ich keine einzige Karte verloren. Die wurden irgendwann ersetzt durch schnellere und die wurden bei mir immer bis zum Limit rangenommen.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (25. Juli 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Wie sind deine Erfahrungen zu Sapphire? Ich hab seit 2008 nur Grafikkarten von Sapphire verbaut bei mir und Freunden, in der Zeit habe ich keine einzige Karte verloren. Die wurden irgendwann ersetzt durch schnellere und die wurden bei mir immer bis zum Limit rangenommen.



Kann ich soweit bestätigen! Selber hatte ich in meinen rechnern noch keine, aber ich kenne einige leute mit Sapphire karten - 0 probleme.

Die beste karte, die ich jemals hatte war meine MSI 290x Lightning. Lief jahrelang maximal OC - was die kühlung her gab - GPU und VRAM. Ich liebe dieses teil und wird auch die einzige gpu sein, welche ich wohl nie verkaufe, war ja irgendwie die letzte ihrer art.

LG


----------



## TheEpicHorst (25. Juli 2018)

Hi,

da ich heute wieder etwas zeit habe, wollte ich meine Vega weiter optimieren und vor allem diesmal die Hot Spot temperatur beobachten.
Nun kann ich sie nicht auslesen - anbei ein screenshot von GPUZ, scheinbar habe ich sensoren für VR SOC u. VR Mem temp, auch interessant. Hot Spot jedoch nicht.
Einer eine idee?

EDIT: Ich depp musste noch ein häckchen setzen. Hat sich also erledigt 

LG


----------



## Crea (25. Juli 2018)

Meint ihr die Gigabyte Vega 64 für 499€ ist ein guter Preis ? Oder sollte ich lieber 100€ mehr investieren und die Sapphire / Asus Karte holen? 

Die Meinungen gehen ja anscheinend weit auseinander ?


----------



## Rallyesport (25. Juli 2018)

Ich für meinen Teil würde mir ne Sapphire kaufen, um Asus würde ich wegen der GPP Geschichte nen Bogen machen. 

Ich hab mir nun für meine Vega64 den Eiswolf AIO in den Einkaufswagen geschmissen, ich bestelle den Morgen früh eh ich auf die Arbeit fahre um mir den Versand zu sparen. Bin dann mal gespannt wie ruhig ich das System dann bekomme.


----------



## Gurdi (25. Juli 2018)

Crea schrieb:


> Meint ihr die Gigabyte Vega 64 für 499€ ist ein guter Preis ? Oder sollte ich lieber 100€ mehr investieren und die Sapphire / Asus Karte holen?
> 
> Die Meinungen gehen ja anscheinend weit auseinander ?



Naja die Gigabyte ist schone gute Karte, nicht die beste aber für die anderen aktuell mehr als 100Euro drauf zu legen macht wenig Sinn. Vor allem gibts nirgends mehr Leistung aktuell für 500Euro.


----------



## Linmoum (25. Juli 2018)

Crea schrieb:


> Meint ihr die Gigabyte Vega 64 für 499€ ist ein guter Preis ? Oder sollte ich lieber 100€ mehr investieren und die Sapphire / Asus Karte holen?
> 
> Die Meinungen gehen ja anscheinend weit auseinander ?


Ja, ist definitiv ein sehr guter Preis. Die Nitro+ ist unbestritten eine bessere Custom und die beste für Vega. Dahinter folgt die Red Devil, wie man die Strix einordnen soll weiß ich nicht so recht.

Und bei einem Aufpreis von immerhin 100€ würde ich auch ganz klar sagen, dass sich dieser nicht lohnt. Dafür ist die Gigabyte schon sehr ordentlich. Solltest du an UV interessiert sein, ist's am Ende im Prinzip sowieso egal, welche Custom du nimmst. Dafür sind alle sehr gut geeignet.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (25. Juli 2018)

Ich bin mit der Strix sehr zufrieden, kühl und leise. Ich denke, Strix, Red Devil und Nitro nehmen sich alle nicht viel. Gigabyte geht hald in richtung budget, wie Gurdi schon sagte, mehr leistung bekommt man für den preis nirgends - dafür muss man hald abstriche in kauf nehmen.

Falls es jemanden interessiert, das PCB der Strix aufgeschlüsselt:

YouTube

LG


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (25. Juli 2018)

Linmoum schrieb:


> Ja, ist definitiv ein sehr guter Preis. Die Nitro+ ist unbestritten eine bessere Custom und die beste für Vega. Dahinter folgt die Red Devil, wie man die Strix einordnen soll weiß ich nicht so recht.



Laut PCGH ist die Strix sogar direkt hinter der Sapphire einzuordnen. Die Red Devil ist dennoch eine gute Karte.


----------



## Gurdi (25. Juli 2018)

Die Strixx ist sehr ausgewogen konzipiert, dass ist Ihr Vorteil.


----------



## Gast20190527 (25. Juli 2018)

Crea schrieb:


> Meint ihr die Gigabyte Vega 64 für 499€ ist ein guter Preis ? Oder sollte ich lieber 100€ mehr investieren und die Sapphire / Asus Karte holen?
> 
> Die Meinungen gehen ja anscheinend weit auseinander ?



eigentlich ist die Frage total sinnlos, da alleine die 100€ die Kaufentscheidung sein müssten. Eine Vega 64 für 499€ ist ein guter Preis wenn man unbedingt ne Vega will. Ich würde da keine 100€ mehr bezahlen. Im Notfall kannst du dir für die 100€ auch nen alternativen Kühler kaufen und hast mehr davon. Den kannste weiterbenutzen oftmals.


----------



## drstoecker (25. Juli 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil würde mir ne Sapphire kaufen, um Asus würde ich wegen der GPP Geschichte nen Bogen machen.
> 
> Ich hab mir nun für meine Vega64 den Eiswolf AIO in den Einkaufswagen geschmissen, ich bestelle den Morgen früh eh ich auf die Arbeit fahre um mir den Versand zu sparen. Bin dann mal gespannt wie ruhig ich das System dann bekomme.


Hab heute morgen auch den eiswolf bekommen, mal sehen ob ich nachher noch Zeit zum umbauen finde.


----------



## Rallyesport (26. Juli 2018)

Dr. Ich würde mich freuen wenn du das irgendwo dokumentieren würdest wie du es machst, da ich selbst noch keine vega umgebaut habe, das würde mir enorm helfen.


----------



## drstoecker (26. Juli 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Dr. Ich würde mich freuen wenn du das irgendwo dokumentieren würdest wie du es machst, da ich selbst noch keine vega umgebaut habe, das würde mir enorm helfen.


Kann ich gerne machen, hatte ja schonmal eine umgebaut mit nem ekwb.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (26. Juli 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Kann ich gerne machen, hatte ja schonmal eine umgebaut mit nem ekwb.



Evtl. könntest du dich mit Gurdi zusammentun und deinen umbau in seinen thread ergänzen.


LG


----------



## Gurdi (26. Juli 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Evtl. könntest du dich mit Gurdi zusammentun und deinen umbau in seinen thread ergänzen.
> 
> 
> LG



Das würde ich begrüßen.


----------



## Sharijan (26. Juli 2018)

Frage zur Sapphire Nitro+
Wenn der Biosschalter links ist, ist Bios 1 aktiv oder? Leider finde ich nirgends eine Beschriftung auf der Karte oder in der Anleitung.


----------



## Rallyesport (26. Juli 2018)

Es sollte so sein, zur Blende hin normales Bios, zu den Stromanschlüssen hin Power Safe


----------



## gaussmath (26. Juli 2018)

Falls euch mal langweilig ist, könntet ihr mir einen Gefallen tun. Ich bräuchte mal ein paar Screenshots vom Radeon Treiber als Desgin-Vorlage.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (26. Juli 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Falls euch mal langweilig ist, könntet ihr mir einen Gefallen tun. Ich bräuchte mal ein paar Screenshots vom Radeon Treiber als Desgin-Vorlage.



Was genau?


----------



## gaussmath (26. Juli 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Was genau?



Ist gar nicht mal sooo wichtig. Hauptsache das Design-Konzept kommt rüber: Slider, Combo-Boxen, Buttons, Edit-Boxen, wie werden Areas separiert usw.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (26. Juli 2018)

Hier bitte...


----------



## gaussmath (26. Juli 2018)

Danke! Die verstehen was von Design. Gibt's keine Combo-Boxen?


----------



## TheEpicHorst (26. Juli 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Danke! Die verstehen was von Design. Gibt's keine Combo-Boxen?



Sorry was genau?


----------



## gaussmath (26. Juli 2018)

Perfekt danke! Dagegen sieht das UI des Nvidia Treibers aus wie 19. Jahrhundert...


----------



## Gast20190527 (26. Juli 2018)

darauf kommts ja auch an, auf das Design ( Aussehen ) des Treibers

Wenn meine GTX 1080ti mehr leistung bringt als das derzeit beste auf dem Markt von AMD, kann der Treiber ruhig ein altes design haben. AMD hat die alte Leistung. Was ist wohl wichtiger fürs Geld


----------



## gaussmath (26. Juli 2018)

@Danieltreadles: Ja, darauf kommt es *auch* an.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (26. Juli 2018)

Jetzt geht das hier wieder los...


----------



## gaussmath (26. Juli 2018)

Manche müssen halt das Gefühl der Überlegenheit auskosten, indem sie andere niedermachen. Eigentlich traurig...


----------



## Rallyesport (26. Juli 2018)

Die einzige Überlegenheit sehe ich hier in der noch größeren Dummheit wie der unserer, noch mehr Geld für Elektroniknippes ausgegeben zu haben.
Andere Leute hier im Forum sind mit ihrer neuen GTX 1050 oder RX560 stolz wie Oskar.
Ein bisschen mehr Demut würde manchen hier (uns eingeschlossen) mal gut tun.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Juli 2018)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> darauf kommts ja auch an, auf das Design ( Aussehen ) des Treibers
> 
> Wenn meine GTX 1080ti mehr leistung bringt als das derzeit beste auf dem Markt von AMD, kann der Treiber ruhig ein altes design haben. AMD hat die alte Leistung. Was ist wohl wichtiger fürs Geld



Der Treiber ist nicht nur in Sachen Optik und Präsentation deutlich besser, sondern auch in Funktionsumfang, Bedienkomfort und Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.
Es gibt einen Framelimiter, Chill, ein OSD mit allen relevanten Einstellungen und Aufzeichnunstool, eine integrierter Übertaktungs und Monitoringsoftware etc.

Dagegen sieht der Nvidia Treiber einfach aus wie 19tes Jahrhundert, da kann deine Pascal noch so schnell sein. Bei einm Auto und jeder anderen Hardware wie Fernseher, AV Receiver etc. ist der Bedienkomfort einer der wichtigsten Eigenschaften.


----------



## EyRaptor (27. Juli 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Der Treiber ist nicht nur in Sachen Optik und Präsentation deutlich besser, sondern auch in Funktionsumfang, Bedienkomfort und Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.
> Es gibt einen Framelimiter, Chill, ein OSD mit allen relevanten Einstellungen und Aufzeichnunstool, eine integrierter Übertaktungs und Monitoringsoftware etc.
> 
> Dagegen sieht der Nvidia Treiber einfach aus wie 19tes Jahrhundert, da kann deine Pascal noch so schnell sein. Bei einm Auto und jeder anderen Hardware wie Fernseher, AV Receiver etc. ist der Bedienkomfort einer der wichtigsten Eigenschaften.



Ich würde den NV Treiber sofort gegen den AMD Treiber tauschen wenn es möglich wäre.
Die Funktionen sind gut, er sieht Zeitgemäß aus und er regiert deutlich schneller.

Es gibt nur eine Funktion die es bei NV hat, die ich mir so auch bei AMD wünschen würde -> die DSR Faktoren/Einstellungen




Rallyesport schrieb:


> Die einzige Überlegenheit sehe ich hier in der noch größeren Dummheit wie der unserer, noch mehr Geld für Elektroniknippes ausgegeben zu haben.
> Andere Leute hier im Forum sind mit ihrer neuen GTX 1050 oder RX560 stolz wie Oskar.
> Ein bisschen mehr Demut würde manchen hier (uns eingeschlossen) mal gut tun.


----------



## gaussmath (27. Juli 2018)

Falls ich nerve, sagt bescheid, aber wie sieht das aus, wenn man im Treiber eine Combo-Box aufklappt  und mit der Maus über einen Eintrag geht ohne zunächst zu klicken. Ich weiß das klingt komisch, aber als Oberflächenentwickler muss man sich auch über solche Sachen Gedanken machen.


----------



## Cleriker (27. Juli 2018)

Was hast du denn eigentlich vor, willst du Nvidia die Arbeit abnehmen?

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## WhoRainZone (27. Juli 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Die einzige Überlegenheit sehe ich hier in der noch größeren Dummheit wie der unserer, noch mehr Geld für Elektroniknippes ausgegeben zu haben.
> Andere Leute hier im Forum sind mit ihrer neuen GTX 1050 oder RX560 stolz wie Oskar.
> Ein bisschen mehr Demut würde manchen hier (uns eingeschlossen) mal gut tun.



N Kumpel von mir zockt bestimmt 5x so viel wie ich, hat aber ne RX550.
Er spielt sogar ARK und so Zeug damit. Rastet aus weil er bei League of Legends 200+ FPS hat, und meine Vega packt nichtmal 72 stable 
Warum bei mir nicht einmal was richtig laufen kann, weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## gaussmath (27. Juli 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Was hast du denn eigentlich vor, willst du Nvidia die Arbeit abnehmen?



Ich entwickle ein eigenes Frametime Analyse Tool, siehe Benchmarkforum "Neue Beta Version OCAT Frametime Capture Tool".  Die Frage ist nun, wie designe ich die Oberfläche? Neutral oder eher AMD Style, weil OCAT ja von AMD ist.


----------



## panthex (27. Juli 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Es gibt nur eine Funktion die es bei NV hat, die ich mir so auch bei AMD wünschen würde -> die DSR Faktoren/Einstellungen



Was genau Du dabei im Kopf hast, weiß ich nicht, aber AMD hat das grundsätzlich auch.
Nennt sich VSR und das finde ich sogar deutlich komfortabler, weil ich nicht einzelne Optionen anhaken muss, sondern mir sofort in jedem Spiel alle Auflösungen zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## MfDoom (27. Juli 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Es gibt nur eine Funktion die es bei NV hat, die ich mir so auch bei AMD wünschen würde -> die DSR Faktoren/Einstellungen



Eigene Auflösungen erstellen wurde in  den letzten Updates hinzugefügt


----------



## Krolgosh (27. Juli 2018)

Obwohl ich Nvidia User (privat) bin, hat es mir der Treiber angetan... würde mir echt wünschen das Nvidia auch mal etwas an ihrem echt altbackenem Design ändert. Ebenso am Bedienkomfort.

Arbeite in der Firma mit einer Pro WX7100, ist einfach ne andere Hausnummer wenn man da mal was am Treiber umstellen muss.


----------



## gaussmath (27. Juli 2018)

Da muss man sich nichts vormachen. AMD's Treiber UI ist um Welten besser.


----------



## moonshot (27. Juli 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> N Kumpel von mir zockt bestimmt 5x so viel wie ich, hat aber ne RX550.
> Er spielt sogar ARK und so Zeug damit. Rastet aus weil er bei League of Legends 200+ FPS hat, und meine Vega packt nichtmal 72 stable
> Warum bei mir nicht einmal was richtig laufen kann, weiß ich auch nicht.



Kenn ich, meine Karte hat bei Paladins auch manchmal keine Lust. Die hängt dann in P1 fest. Sind dann auch "nur" 120 FPS die ich bekomm.


----------



## Cleriker (27. Juli 2018)

Chill aktiv? Vielleicht global gesetzt?





gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich entwickle ein eigenes Frametime Analyse Tool, siehe Benchmarkforum "Neue Beta Version OCAT Frametime Capture Tool".  Die Frage ist nun, wie designe ich die Oberfläche? Neutral oder eher AMD Style, weil OCAT ja von AMD ist.


Bitte im Stil des Treibers. Das wäre klasse. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheEpicHorst (27. Juli 2018)

Ich glaube WhoRainZone spielt eher darauf an, dass bei ihm alle regler maximal rechts stehen müssen, alles andere wäre ja nicht ansehnlich spielbar 

Hab noch eine frage: Wie groß sind bei euch die temperaturdifferenzen zwischen GPU - HBM - Hot Spot @ load ungefähr?

LG


----------



## gaussmath (27. Juli 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Bitte im Stil des Treibers. Das wäre klasse.



Ich denke, dass ich es so angehen werde, dann haben die Nvidia Nutzer auch mal was Schickes...


----------



## WhoRainZone (27. Juli 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Ich glaube WhoRainZone spielt eher darauf an, dass bei ihm alle regler maximal rechts stehen müssen, alles andere wäre ja nicht ansehnlich spielbar



Eigentlich nicht 
Bei Multiplayergames sind mir die 72FPS schon wichtiger, aber in Singleplayer will ich die beste Grafik, die auf meinem FHD  möglich ist.
Das lächerliche ist eigentlich, dass ein Game bei gleichen Einstellungen auf ner RX550 besser läuft, als auf ner Vega56.

Hier mal die 2 Systeme:
R5 1600 @Stock
8GB 2400er Single Channel Dual Rank
RX550 4G

R5 1600 @Stock
16GB 2933er Dual Channel Dual Rank
RX Vega 56

Das obere System in LoL @Max in FHD: 100-200+ FPS
Das untere (meins) in Lol @Max in FHd cap auf 72 per Vsync:~72FPS mit Drops auf 30FPS
Und LoL packt ja wirklich jeder Toaster 
Warum das so ist? Keine Ahnung. Eigentlich hatte ich mir deswegen geschworen, ich kauf keine Hardware mehr, aber ich habs doch wieder getan


----------



## Rallyesport (27. Juli 2018)

Ich denke die Boostet da nicht richtig und denkt sie würde im Idle rumeiern^^


----------



## Kyuss89 (27. Juli 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Ich glaube WhoRainZone spielt eher darauf an, dass bei ihm alle regler maximal rechts stehen müssen, alles andere wäre ja nicht ansehnlich spielbar
> 
> Hab noch eine frage: Wie groß sind bei euch die temperaturdifferenzen zwischen GPU - HBM - Hot Spot @ load ungefähr?
> 
> LG



Im Extremfall sprich Fire Strike Ultra bis zu 20°C wenn das TemperaturTarget bei 75°C liegt bei 95°C beim gaming meist so 10-15°C


----------



## Kyuss89 (27. Juli 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht
> Bei Multiplayergames sind mir die 72FPS schon wichtiger, aber in Singleplayer will ich die beste Grafik, die auf meinem FHD  möglich ist.
> Das lächerliche ist eigentlich, dass ein Game bei gleichen Einstellungen auf ner RX550 besser läuft, als auf ner Vega56.
> 
> ...



Umstellung auf Vollbildmodus? Meistens hilft mir das immer wenn die Karte zickt mit ihrem Boost.


----------



## WhoRainZone (27. Juli 2018)

Kyuss89 schrieb:


> Umstellung auf Vollbildmodus? Meistens hilft mir das immer wenn die Karte zickt mit ihrem Boost.



Ändert sich nichts :/ hab prinzipiell schon alles versucht.
Ich muss mich im Urlaub (nur noch 2 Wochen bis dahin, Jaaj) mal nen Abend lang hinsetzen, alles resetten und das System von Null wieder aufspielen und alles in seine Einstellungen bringen. Ich denke irgendwo ist der Wurm drin, meine RX480 vorher ist nämlich auch nicht richtig gelaufen.
Fortnite läuft sogar auf nem R3 1200 und ner R9 280X  besser als auf meinem System xD


----------



## Gurdi (27. Juli 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Ich glaube WhoRainZone spielt eher darauf an, dass bei ihm alle regler maximal rechts stehen müssen, alles andere wäre ja nicht ansehnlich spielbar
> 
> Hab noch eine frage: Wie groß sind bei euch die temperaturdifferenzen zwischen GPU - HBM - Hot Spot @ load ungefähr?
> 
> LG



HBM in der Spitze +10 Grad weil unmoldet, HotSpot in der Spitze + 23 Grad.Chip bei mir bei max 62.
@Who_ Stell mal Chill und FRTC komplett aus, manchmal führt das zu Problemen.


----------



## csad2775 (27. Juli 2018)

Ich bin ja mal gespannt was sich in nächster Zeit preislich tut, wenn man sieht, dass die Gigabyte 64er Karte jetzt standardmäßig 499,-- kostet.(ok seit einigen Tagen  und billiger als die 56er^^ ) Vorallem wenn jetzt Nvidias nächste Generation kommt.


----------



## Rallyesport (27. Juli 2018)

Wie trägt man denn bei nem Unmoldet Chip am besten die Wärmeleitpaste auf? 
Ich denke in nächster Zeit kommt der Eiswolf und da hätte ich schon gern mal ein paar Infos vorab. 
Und meint ihr die MX-4 ist brauchbar für meine Zwecke, sonst muss ich mir noch ne andere besorgen.


----------



## Kyuss89 (27. Juli 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Wie trägt man denn bei nem Unmoldet Chip am besten die Wärmeleitpaste auf?
> Ich denke in nächster Zeit kommt der Eiswolf und da hätte ich schon gern mal ein paar Infos vorab.
> Und meint ihr die MX-4 ist brauchbar für meine Zwecke, sonst muss ich mir noch ne andere besorgen.



Ach die ist brauchbar, den Höhenunterschied musst du auf jeden Fall mit der Paste ausgleichen, sodass du am Ende eine Ebene Fläche erhälst.

Zusätzlich dazu würde ich noch Igors vorgehen mit dem festziehen benutzen:

AMD Radeon RX Vega, der ominoese Hotspot und das richtige Auftragen von Waermeleitpaste | Tom's Hardware Deutschland


----------



## TheEpicHorst (27. Juli 2018)

@ Gurdi, danke! Scheint ja normal zu sein, dass der Hot Spot im vergleich zu GPU gut +20k hat.

@ csad2775, hoffentlich pendeln sich die guten customs im bereich 399-499 ein, wäre wünschenswert.


----------



## Kyuss89 (27. Juli 2018)

Wenn das Gigabyte Design nicht so ein komplett anderes Platinenlayout hätte, würde ich für 499 zuschlagen und ne Eiswolf draufbauen.


----------



## Linmoum (27. Juli 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Ich glaube WhoRainZone spielt eher darauf an, dass bei ihm alle regler maximal rechts stehen müssen, alles andere wäre ja nicht ansehnlich spielbar
> 
> Hab noch eine frage: Wie groß sind bei euch die temperaturdifferenzen zwischen GPU - HBM - Hot Spot @ load ungefähr?
> 
> LG


GPU -> HBM sind bei mir 7-8 Grad, GPU -> Hot Spot um die 11 Grad.


----------



## drstoecker (27. Juli 2018)

Hatte gestern Abend und heute morgen meine vega64 auf die eiswolf umgebaut. Dabei hatte ich einige Probleme, gehe aber davon aus das es evtl. an der b-ware lag. Die schnellkupplung lies sich nicht lösen, erst mit 2 Rohrzangen. Habe aber danach irgendwie diese wieder gangbar machen können sodass der Schraubverschluss wieder von Hand drehbar war. Dann kamen mir irgendwie die Pads nicht richtig von der Höhe vor, egal habs so versucht. Die backplate passte auch nicht richtig dadrauf, sodass die Schrauben etwas schräg eingedreht werden mussten. Habs dann so eingebaut und der 3dmark bescherte mir dann nur noch rund 17k statt 23k. Die gpu Temp lag Max bei rund 54grad, der Hotspot allerdings bei 110grad. Bf1 könnte ich garnicht zocken gab direkt ein blacksscreen. Nochmal alles auseinander gebaut und wieder zusammen, auch ohne backplate aber das Ergebnis war das selbe. An der gpu könnte ich auch sehen das der kühler nicht Plan auflag. Alles wieder in den Ursprung, 3dmark und bf1 laufen problemlos, nur der Hotspot von rund 104/7 grad fand ich etwas hoch, könnte an der schlecht aufgetragene wlp liegen.
ich denke das wars mit mir und dem eiswolf, gehe wieder zu meinem ersten Projekt über und bestelle mir die ek fluid a240r + 240er radi. Hatte damals eine Vega64 schon mit dem ekwb umgebaut und weis was ich damit habe.


----------



## ATIR290 (27. Juli 2018)

Daher lasse ich die Finger von RX Vega und einem Umbau
Zudem 2 Linke Hände


----------



## drstoecker (27. Juli 2018)

Hatte übrigends auch einige Fotos gemacht von dem Umbau!


----------



## Rallyesport (27. Juli 2018)

Hier hatte doch noch jemand auf Eiswolf umgebaut, gabs da auch solche Probleme, du machst mir nicht gerade Mut Dr...


----------



## Gurdi (28. Juli 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Hatte gestern Abend und heute morgen meine vega64 auf die eiswolf umgebaut. Dabei hatte ich einige Probleme, gehe aber davon aus das es evtl. an der b-ware lag. Die schnellkupplung lies sich nicht lösen, erst mit 2 Rohrzangen. Habe aber danach irgendwie diese wieder gangbar machen können sodass der Schraubverschluss wieder von Hand drehbar war. Dann kamen mir irgendwie die Pads nicht richtig von der Höhe vor, egal habs so versucht. Die backplate passte auch nicht richtig dadrauf, sodass die Schrauben etwas schräg eingedreht werden mussten. Habs dann so eingebaut und der 3dmark bescherte mir dann nur noch rund 17k statt 23k. Die gpu Temp lag Max bei rund 54grad, der Hotspot allerdings bei 110grad. Bf1 könnte ich garnicht zocken gab direkt ein blacksscreen. Nochmal alles auseinander gebaut und wieder zusammen, auch ohne backplate aber das Ergebnis war das selbe. An der gpu könnte ich auch sehen das der kühler nicht Plan auflag. Alles wieder in den Ursprung, 3dmark und bf1 laufen problemlos, nur der Hotspot von rund 104/7 grad fand ich etwas hoch, könnte an der schlecht aufgetragene wlp liegen.
> ich denke das wars mit mir und dem eiswolf, gehe wieder zu meinem ersten Projekt über und bestelle mir die ek fluid a240r + 240er radi. Hatte damals eine Vega64 schon mit dem ekwb umgebaut und weis was ich damit habe.



Was hast du denn für einen Chip, moldet oder unmoldet?


----------



## drstoecker (28. Juli 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Hier hatte doch noch jemand auf Eiswolf umgebaut, gabs da auch solche Probleme, du machst mir nicht gerade Mut Dr...


ich werde glaube den Umbau nochmal in Angriff nehmen!



Gurdi schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für einen Chip, moldet oder unmoldet?


Moldet , bin mir aber sicher das alle 64er Referenz moldet sind , oder?


----------



## Gurdi (28. Juli 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> ich werde glaube den Umbau nochmal in Angriff nehmen!
> 
> 
> Moldet , bin mir aber sicher das alle 64er Referenz moldet sind , oder?



Hab ich auch gedacht, aber meine 64er ist unmoldet:
Vega 56/64 OC & UV Anleitung @ Rajintek Morpheus 2 inkl. Backplate oder Custom WaKü


----------



## togglebit (28. Juli 2018)

Tut sich wohl wirklich was auf dem Vega markt. Guter Preis für die 56

8GB ASRock Radeon RX Vega 56 8G Phantom GAMING X - Radeon RX VEGA | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,


----------



## panthex (28. Juli 2018)

togglebit schrieb:


> Tut sich wohl wirklich was auf dem Vega markt. Guter Preis für die 56



Naja, wenn man bedenkt, dass wir immernoch nicht das Preisniveau von vor einem Jahr erreicht haben. Ne Referenz-56 hat bei Einführung 399€ gekostet.


----------



## togglebit (28. Juli 2018)

Aber es geht immerhin in die richtige Richtung  

UND: Es gibt wieder eine Vega56 die billiger ist als die Gigabyte64


----------



## Gurdi (28. Juli 2018)

togglebit schrieb:


> Tut sich wohl wirklich was auf dem Vega markt. Guter Preis für die 56
> 
> 8GB ASRock Radeon RX Vega 56 8G Phantom GAMING X - Radeon RX VEGA | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,



Interessant, die Asrock Karten sind auf dem Markt.


----------



## togglebit (28. Juli 2018)

Da gibt's dann bestimmt wieder 30 Stück und das war's dann für lange Zeit und die
"wirklichen" Customs verharren auf ihren Preisen über den 500


----------



## Lighting-Designer (28. Juli 2018)

Ich hab meine Vega von nem Freund umbauen lassen und danach waren die Temps nicht besser als mit dem LC Kühler (Trotz 240er Radi). Dann hab ich mir vor ein paar Wochen neue Pads bestellt und alles nochmal selbst zusammengebaut. Was soll ich sagen: die GPU erreicht trotz 29°C Raumtemperatur nur ganz selten noch die 60°C.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (28. Juli 2018)

togglebit schrieb:


> Da gibt's dann bestimmt wieder 30 Stück und das war's dann für lange Zeit und die
> "wirklichen" Customs verharren auf ihren Preisen über den 500



Zumindest 30 stück sind im mindstar gelandet


----------



## Rallyesport (28. Juli 2018)

Hat der Eiswolf bei dir gut gepasst?


----------



## Boahd (28. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

bin auch kurz davor mir eine Gigabyte Vega 64 zu gönnen, habe auch zumindest eine wirkliche Praxiserfahrung auf den letzten 30 Seiten hier gefunden. Hat vielleicht sonst noch jemand die GraKa mal im Einsatz? Würde mit einem R5 1600, ASrock Gaming K4 X370 Board, 32 GB DDR4 Ram und einem 500W Straight Power 10 verwendet werden.

Aufgrund des Netzteils würde ich die GraKa sowieso untertakten und mit niedrigerem Powerlimit laufen lassen. Als Monitor wird meist ein 144Hz FHD Asus betankt, ich nutze allerdings sehr gerne VSR und auch manchmal den 4k Fernseher weshalb die RX580 in den Zweitrechner wandern soll.....und natürlich der Basteltrieb 

Wichtig wäre mir allerdings eine geringe Lautstärke der Karte unter Last. der Test auf TomsHardware klingt nicht schlecht, aber ein paar Erfahrungen aus dem realen Leben sind natürlich auch nie verkehrt. Danke schonmal für die Antworten!


----------



## Gast20190527 (28. Juli 2018)

wow die vega 64 von Gigabyte im Mindstar ist echt ein gute Chance. Von 499€ auf nur 498€

@Boahd: wenn ich eine AMD Karte in meinen PC bauen wollte würde ich nur auf Sapphire oder Powercolor setzen. Das sind die einzigen beiden die vernünftig kühlen bei ruhiger Atmosphäre. Gigabyte ist selbst unter Nvidia kein Wunder was die Lautstärke angeht, also auch erst recht nict unter AMD: Wobei sich das durch untervolten durchaus ändern könnte.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Juli 2018)

Boahd schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin auch kurz davor mir eine Gigabyte Vega 64 zu gönnen, habe auch zumindest eine wirkliche Praxiserfahrung auf den letzten 30 Seiten hier gefunden. Hat vielleicht sonst noch jemand die GraKa mal im Einsatz? Würde mit einem R5 1600, ASrock Gaming K4 X370 Board, 32 GB DDR4 Ram und einem 500W Straight Power 10 verwendet werden.
> 
> ...



Du kannst undervolten und erhöhst dabei sogar den Takt, du musst also nicht auf Leistung verzichten. Mit dem undervolting reicht dann auch dein NT aus, mein Gesamtsystem braucht max 380 Watt mit nem 6700k Skylake und ner menge Zeug im Rechner.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (28. Juli 2018)

Jepp, der Eiswolf hat perfekt gepasst. Die Backplate muss einrasten, sonst ist sie nicht richtig montiert. Hier nochmal die WLP und Pads, welche jetzt alles schön kühl halten. Die Pads mit 11W/mK kommen auf die VRMs.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Linmoum (28. Juli 2018)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> wow die vega 64 von Gigabyte im Mindstar ist echt ein gute Chance. Von 499€ auf nur 498€
> 
> @Boahd: wenn ich eine AMD Karte in meinen PC bauen wollte würde ich nur auf Sapphire oder Powercolor setzen. *Das sind die einzigen beiden die vernünftig kühlen bei ruhiger Atmosphäre.* Gigabyte ist selbst unter Nvidia kein Wunder was die Lautstärke angeht, also auch erst recht nict unter AMD: Wobei sich das durch untervolten durchaus ändern könnte.


Was nachweislich falsch ist. Igor hat bei der Red Devil (Vega64) sogar eine minimal höhere Lautstärke gemessen, als bei der Gigabyte. Die Red Devil hat zwar an sich mehr Reserven, aber @default ist sie nicht leiser als die Gigabyte. Im Gegenteil.  Es kommt nicht nur auf die Karte selbst an, sondern auch auf die Vorgaben des Herstellers, was TT, Lüftersteuerung etc. angeht. Alle vier Customs können eine Vega 64 leise kühlen, die einen haben nur mehr Reserven als andere.

@Boahd
Wenn du die Karte sowieso mit UV betreiben willst, dann kannst du bei dem Preis bedenkenlos zuschlagen. Zumal du durch das UV ja nicht nur die ASIC-Power senkst, sondern auch die Wandlerverluste deutlich geringer ausfallen. Das hilft schon enorm, da brauchst du das PT eigentlich gar nicht mehr senken. Wie Gurdi schon schreibt, erhöht sich durch das UV ja auch der Takt und du bekommst sogar noch (etwas) mehr Leistung bei deutlich geringerem Verbrauch.

Was willst du denn für Erfahrungen haben?
Ich hab durch mein UV mindestens meine psychologisch so wichtigen 1400MHz erreicht bei weniger Verbrauch.  Der HBM zusätzlich ebenfalls noch auf 1000MHz.

In Witcher 3 hab ich ~1410MHz bei max. 210W ASIC (idR eher um die 205W), was in Spielen Worst-Case sein dürfte.
In Dying Light sind es 1420MHz bei rund 190W ASIC.
In Far Cry 5 rund 1430MHz bei ~200W ASIC.
In GTA V bei >1415MHz bin ich bei maximal 180W (ok, ich kann auch mehr erzwingen, wenn ich die Kamera stumpf auf den Boden ins Gras halte, aber wer macht das schon )

Kommt natürlich auch auf die Auflösung an, in WQHD oder FullHD ist der Verbrauch dann teils deutlich niedriger. UHD haut da schon ordentlich rein. Aber gut, mir ist's das aufgrund der Bildqualität auch wert.

Ein bisschen was hatte ich ja hier auch schon gepostet: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/485138-amd-rx-vega-laberthread-388.html#post9411188


----------



## Gast20190527 (28. Juli 2018)

Igor also, na wenn Igor das gemessen hat. Ich würde jedenfalls keine Gigabyte kaufen. Aber bei der Antwort ging es ja nicht darum das man hier mal klarstellt welche die bessere Karte ist, sondern das man mich versucht ruhig zu bekommen  Die Red Devil ist natürlich in jegleicher Art besser als die Gigabyte. Auch wenn Igor gemessen hat das die Gigabyte MINIMAL !!!! leiser ist (bei ihm)


----------



## Gurdi (28. Juli 2018)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> Igor also, na wenn Igor das gemessen hat. Ich würde jedenfalls keine Gigabyte kaufen. Aber bei der Antwort ging es ja nicht darum das man hier mal klarstellt welche die bessere Karte ist, sondern das man mich versucht ruhig zu bekommen  Die Red Devil ist natürlich in jegleicher Art besser als die Gigabyte. Auch wenn Igor gemessen hat das die Gigabyte MINIMAL !!!! leiser ist (bei ihm)



Das hängt natürlich davon ab was man mitder Karte anstellen möchte am ende des Tages. Die Devil und die Nitro haben unbestritten die stärksten Kühler. Das heisst aber nicht das eine Gigabyte deswegen unbrauchbar ist oder zwangsläufig laut sein muss. Worauf willst du also genau hinaus mit deiner Aussage?


----------



## Gast20190527 (28. Juli 2018)

Ich könnte dich auch Fragen worauf du mit deiner Antwort  raus willst. 

Ich möchte auf gar nichts raus, ich wollte nur klarstellen das auch meine Empfehlungen kein Fehler sind und ich von einer Gigabyte abraten würde. Es hat nie einer gesagt das Gigabyte schlecht ist, ich sagte nur das ich bei AMD eher auf andere Hersteller gehen würde. Es scheint ja mode geworden zu sein bei bestimmten Usern hier mit total komischen Beiträgen zu reagieren um diese Usser in ein anderes Licht zu rücken, zumindest versucht man es. Oder man unterstellt einfach mehrere Foren Accounts weil die Beiträge sogar noch jemanden gefallen.  Eigentlich ist das auch alles gar nicht so schlimm, jeder hat seine offene Meinung und mag jemanden oder auch nicht. Aber am Ende will man hier ja einem anderen helfen und das tut man damit eher weniger.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Juli 2018)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> Ich könnte dich auch Fragen worauf du mit deiner Antwort  raus willst.
> 
> Ich möchte auf gar nichts raus, ich wollte nur klarstellen das auch meine Empfehlungen kein Fehler sind und ich von einer Gigabyte abraten würde. Es hat nie einer gesagt das Gigabyte schlecht ist, ich sagte nur das ich bei AMD eher auf andere Hersteller gehen würde. Es scheint ja mode geworden zu sein bei bestimmten Usern hier mit total komischen Beiträgen zu reagieren um diese Usser in ein anderes Licht zu rücken, zumindest versucht man es. Oder man unterstellt einfach mehrere Foren Accounts weil die Beiträge sogar noch jemanden gefallen.  Eigentlich ist das auch alles gar nicht so schlimm, jeder hat seine offene Meinung und mag jemanden oder auch nicht. Aber am Ende will man hier ja einem anderen helfen und das tut man damit eher weniger.



Na dann sind wir uns doch einig. Die Devil und die Nitro sind die besten und würde ich auch am ehsten empfehlen. Da aktuell aber der Preis der Gigabyte unschlagbar ist, würde ich derzeit zu dieser Karte raten da 100Euro Preisdifferenz doch recht happig sind.


----------



## Linmoum (28. Juli 2018)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> Igor also, na wenn Igor das gemessen hat. Ich würde jedenfalls keine Gigabyte kaufen. Aber bei der Antwort ging es ja nicht darum das man hier mal klarstellt welche die bessere Karte ist, sondern das man mich versucht ruhig zu bekommen  Die Red Devil ist natürlich in jegleicher Art besser als die Gigabyte. Auch wenn Igor gemessen hat das die Gigabyte MINIMAL !!!! leiser ist (bei ihm)


Was du kaufen willst, ist auch völlig egal. Du hast eben behauptet, dass ausschließlich Sapphire und Powercolor vernünftig (bei entsprechend geringer Akkustik) kühlen und das ist nachweislich einfach Quatsch. Dass die Nitro+ und die Red Devil trotzdem die besseren Customs sind, hat mit deiner Aussage ja nichts zu tun. 

Und du brauchst dich hier auch nicht über Igor zu amüsieren und seine Messungen (überspitzt formuliert) ins Lächerliche ziehen.  Was seine Messungen zu den Themen Lautstärke, Temperaturen und Verbrauchswerten angeht, darf man Igor (sicherlich nicht nur auf Deutschland bezogen) durchaus als Referenz sehen. Solche umfangreichen und tiefergehenden Analysen, die er zudem noch mit entsprechend hochwertigem Messequip tätigt, findest du da draußen kaum. Dazu protokolliert er alles noch wunderbar nachvollziehbar. Da gibt's nichts, warum man Igors Messungen anzweifeln sollte.

Ich würde auch eine Nitro+ oder Red Devil einer Strix und Gigabyte vorziehen. Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass auch die letzteren vernünftig und ruhig kühlen (können). Und bei einem Preisunterschied von 100€ muss ich sowieso nicht zweimal überlegen.

Man sollte halt vielleicht auch mal seine Vorurteile ein wenig ablegen. Auch Sapphire hat bei der 480 mit der Nitro+ ein wenig ins Klo gegriffen und ein weniger gutes Custom abgeliefert. Dafür gibt es da draußen die Reviews, die die Produkte näher beleuchten und anhand derer man sich eine Meinung bilden kann. Wie eben das Review von Igor zur Gigabyte. Kein Überflieger, aber dennoch eine gute Karte - solange man eben nicht OC betreiben möchte, da der Kühler dafür weniger ausgelegt ist. Aber das ist dann auch quasi das einzige, was man bei der Gigabyte beachten sollte, wenn man sie in Erwägung zieht.

Wenn jemand UV betreiben möchte, dann muss er nicht für 100€ mehr zu einer Nitro+ greifen, weil Gigabyte (oder irgendwelche anderen Hersteller) ist ja eigentlich doof.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Juli 2018)

Ich konnte mich ja ein wenig mit dem C32HG70 austoben. Dabei habe ich einiges getestet zu Freesync 2, LFC und HDR, vielleicht interessiert es ja den ein oder anderen hier von euch:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...m-test-hdr-freesync-2-gaming.html#post9440889


----------



## Sharijan (29. Juli 2018)

Nachdem ich jetzt meine Nitro+ 64 seit 3 Tagen testen konnte, bin ich doch sehr zwiegespalten von der Leistung. Ghost Recon Wildlands bei 1440p und "Very High" is ja noch akzeptabel mit 52-70 fps, aber z.B AC Origins in 4k nicht mal bei Medium Settings 60fps, auch in 1440p krieg ich nicht  mal bei "Hoch" konstante 60 FPS hin. Das einzige was mir momentan zusagt ist noch Freesync, dadurch wirkt das Spiel schon flüssiger als mit meiner Nvidia Karte vorher.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (29. Juli 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich konnte mich ja ein wenig mit dem C32HG70 austoben. Dabei habe ich einiges getestet zu Freesync 2, LFC und HDR, vielleicht interessiert es ja den ein oder anderen hier von euch:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...m-test-hdr-freesync-2-gaming.html#post9440889



Sehr schöner test! Ich möchte mir in den nächsten 18 monaten auch einen neuen monitor gönnen, da ich dank Vega 64 endlich die leistung habe, UWQHD auch jenseits der 60Hz zu befeuern. Ich benutze seit ende 2014 eine LG 34UC87-B in 3440*1440 und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Freesync 2 / HDR und 144Hz wären aber was, einzig sinnvolles upgrade wäre für mich der neue LG 34GK950F. Leider noch nicht breit verfügbar und zu teuer.

LG


----------



## Boahd (29. Juli 2018)

Vielen Dank an alle für die Kommentare, habe mir nun die Gigabyte Vega 64 bestellt 

@Linmoum: Ja, genau sowas wie von dir verlinkt habe ich gesucht, bin allerdings beim Seiten durcklicken nur bis zum 15.07. gekommen 
Hatte zwar den Test von TomsHardware, aber sonstige qualifizierte Aussagen sind leider doch eher rar und stehen den unmengen "ist heiß und laut" Aussagen auf Mydealz und co gegenüber, die allerdings meistens keine wirkliche Grundlage haben. Bin ja mal sehr gespannt wie sich mein Model schlägt


----------



## Lighting-Designer (29. Juli 2018)

Sharijan schrieb:


> Nachdem ich jetzt meine Nitro+ 64 seit 3 Tagen testen konnte, bin ich doch sehr zwiegespalten von der Leistung. Ghost Recon Wildlands bei 1440p und "Very High" is ja noch akzeptabel mit 52-70 fps, aber z.B AC Origins in 4k nicht mal bei Medium Settings 60fps, auch in 1440p krieg ich nicht  mal bei "Hoch" konstante 60 FPS hin. Das einzige was mir momentan zusagt ist noch Freesync, dadurch wirkt das Spiel schon flüssiger als mit meiner Nvidia Karte vorher.



Was steckt denn für eine CPU in deinem System. Es kann ja auch sein, dass die CPU zu langsam ist. Ist die GPU-Auslastung nicht bei min. 99%, dann bremst die CPU.


----------



## Gurdi (29. Juli 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Sehr schöner test! Ich möchte mir in den nächsten 18 monaten auch einen neuen monitor gönnen, da ich dank Vega 64 endlich die leistung habe, UWQHD auch jenseits der 60Hz zu befeuern. Ich benutze seit ende 2014 eine LG 34UC87-B in 3440*1440 und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Freesync 2 / HDR und 144Hz wären aber was, einzig sinnvolles upgrade wäre für mich der neue LG 34GK950F. Leider noch nicht breit verfügbar und zu teuer.
> 
> LG



Ja auch eine schönes Panel wie ich finde. Ich muss sagen Freesync 2 und HDR sind schon super und man sollte diese Funktion wenn möglich mitnehmen bei einem Neukauf.


----------



## Sharijan (29. Juli 2018)

@Lightning-Designer: Nen I7 4790k bei 4,7GH, der sollte eigentlich noch nicht limitieren,  Auslastung is eigentlich auch bei 99% auf der Karte.


----------



## gaussmath (29. Juli 2018)

Ich habe in AC:O mit Ultra Settings und einer Auflösung von 3440x1440 (UWQHD) so um die 70-80 FPS im Mittel mit einer 1080 Ti. Das Spiel ist ein Grafikkartenfresser, aber auch sehr CPU-lastig.

Selbst die 1080 liegt vor der Vega 64:YouTube
Das Spiel ist einfach nicht gut auf die Vega Architektur optimiert...


----------



## Gurdi (29. Juli 2018)

Sharijan schrieb:


> @Lightning-Designer: Nen I7 4790k bei 4,7GH, der sollte eigentlich noch nicht limitieren,  Auslastung is eigentlich auch bei 99% auf der Karte.



In AC Origin limitiert der Garantiert in einigen Stellen. AC Origin läuft auch vergleichsweise schlecht auf Vega/AMD.


----------



## gaussmath (29. Juli 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> In AC Origin limitiert der Garantiert in einigen Stellen.



Denke ich auch. Einfach mal durch Alexandria reiten, dann liegt die GPU bestimmt nicht mehr bei über 97% Auslastung.


----------



## Gurdi (29. Juli 2018)

Ich renne selbst mit dem 6700k öfters mal ins CPU Limit mit der Vega in WQHD.


----------



## gaussmath (29. Juli 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich renne selbst mit dem 6700k öfters mal ins CPU Limit mit der Vega in WQHD.



Wann steigst du eigentlich mal um auf Ryzen?


----------



## Gurdi (29. Juli 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Wann steigst du eigentlich mal um auf Ryzen?



Tja, bisher war ich in UHD unterwegs, da kannte ich solche Probleme nicht.
Mittlerweile dämmert mir, dass mein Skylake nicht mehr dass ist was er mal war. Aber die Plattform wird noch locker ein Jahr machen müssen denke ich.


----------



## moonshot (29. Juli 2018)

Ryzen 2 wird aber da keine wirkliche Abhilfe schaffen. 7nm mit 5GHz dürfte dann über die Messtoleranz rausgehen.


----------



## Gurdi (29. Juli 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Ryzen 2 wird aber da keine wirkliche Abhilfe schaffen. 7nm mit 5GHz dürfte dann über die Messtoleranz rausgehen.



Naja kommt aufs Szenario an denke ich, in Vermintide 2 fehlen mir z.B. einfach Kerne denke ich. Es hält sich auch alles noch in Grenzen, von daher.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (29. Juli 2018)

AC:O braucht Kerne. http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Assas...l-61043/Specials/Benchmark-Test-1242105/2/#a3


----------



## Sharijan (29. Juli 2018)

Was mir auffällt ist das die Karte ziemlich unterschiedlich hoch taktet. Mal taktet sie bei 99% Auslastung 1312 MHZ, ein anderes mal 1530 MHZ bei 99% Auslastung.


----------



## Gurdi (29. Juli 2018)

Sharijan schrieb:


> Was mir auffällt ist das die Karte ziemlich unterschiedlich hoch taktet. Mal taktet sie bei 99% Auslastung 1312 MHZ, ein anderes mal 1530 MHZ bei 99% Auslastung.



Das ist normal.Richtet sich nach der Last.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (29. Juli 2018)

Sharijan schrieb:


> Was mir auffällt ist das die Karte ziemlich unterschiedlich hoch taktet. Mal taktet sie bei 99% Auslastung 1312 MHZ, ein anderes mal 1530 MHZ bei 99% Auslastung.



Das kommt darauf an, wie stark die GPU tatsächlich ausgelastet ist. Benche ich in FHD taktet aie wesentlich höher, als wenn ich in UHD benche.

LG


----------



## Lighting-Designer (29. Juli 2018)

Diese Phänomen sehe ich auch öfter, aber genau in diesem Moment limitiert die CPU. Sieht man schön weil die FPS konstant bleiben.


----------



## Sharijan (30. Juli 2018)

Schon wieder ich 
Bei der Nitro+ sollen ja die beiden Lüfter RGB beleuchtet sein, bei mir geht das aber nicht. Mit der Sapphire Software kann ich nur die Farben des Logos und der Backplate einstellen. Hat jemand ne Idee wie das sonst geht?


----------



## togglebit (30. Juli 2018)

Wenn diese Infos stimmen:

Erscheint 2019: AMD Radeon RX 680 basiert auf Navi und nutzt GDDR6 | Tom's Hardware Deutschland

sind die Vegas mit ihrer Leistung wohl Zukunftssicher


----------



## Gurdi (30. Juli 2018)

togglebit schrieb:


> Wenn diese Infos stimmen:
> 
> Erscheint 2019: AMD Radeon RX 680 basiert auf Navi und nutzt GDDR6 | Tom's Hardware Deutschland
> 
> sind die Vegas mit ihrer Leistung wohl Zukunftssicher



Ich hab allgemein den Eindruck dass wir die nächste Zeit wenig spektakuläres sehen werden in beiden Lagern.
Wenn ich dann noch sehe wie oft meine CPU bereits mit der V64 limitiert in WQHD erwarte ich auch nicht wirklich viel.


----------



## openSUSE (30. Juli 2018)

Bei mindstar noch ca 11h:
*€ 449,15* 8GB Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 56 Nitro+ Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail)
(die mit 3*8Pin !  )
Bei dem Preis würde ich zwar eher zu einer Vega64 raten, aber wer unbedingt eine Sapphire Vega56 will ...
EDIT
Schon weg :O


----------



## ATIR290 (30. Juli 2018)

@Gurdi

Steige wieder auf Utlra HD um, da limitiert höchtens die Vega Karte!


----------



## Gurdi (31. Juli 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> Steige wieder auf Utlra HD um, da limitiert höchtens die Vega Karte!



Ja ich muss sagen dass nervt mich schon ein wenig. Aktuell spiele ich mal wieder etwas Dreadnought, das hat die crap Unrealengine und läuft auf dem 6700k gnadenlos ins CPU Limit.
CPU Limit verursacht immer unsaubere Frametimes.


----------



## Rallyesport (31. Juli 2018)

Also ich könnte kotzen, ich warte nun schon seit Donnerstag auf meinen Eiswolf, der wurde als lagernd angezeigt, Bezahlt ist er laut Mindfactory seit Freitag, bis jetzt hat sich noch nichts getan, mittlerweile ist der Eiswolf auch nicht mehr verfügbar. 
Na herzlichen Glückwunsch, bin mal gespannt wie lange es dauert bis ich mein Geld zurück bekomme. 
Innerhalb von zwei Wochen zwei mal so ne ******* bei denen.

Vor zwei Wochen RAM bestellt, war lagernd, morgens kamen die in den Mindstar und danach waren sie nicht mehr lagernd. Erst als sie aus dem Mindstar rausgehaolt wurden (und nicht alle verkauft waren) hab ich das Paket gesendet bekommen, fast eine Woche darauf gewartet.


----------



## Gurdi (31. Juli 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Also ich könnte kotzen, ich warte nun schon seit Donnerstag auf meinen Eiswolf, der wurde als lagernd angezeigt, Bezahlt ist er laut Mindfactory seit Freitag, bis jetzt hat sich noch nichts getan, mittlerweile ist der Eiswolf auch nicht mehr verfügbar.
> Na herzlichen Glückwunsch, bin mal gespannt wie lange es dauert bis ich mein Geld zurück bekomme.
> Innerhalb von zwei Wochen zwei mal so ne ******* bei denen.
> 
> Vor zwei Wochen RAM bestellt, war lagernd, morgens kamen die in den Mindstar und danach waren sie nicht mehr lagernd. Erst als sie aus dem Mindstar rausgehaolt wurden (und nicht alle verkauft waren) hab ich das Paket gesendet bekommen, fast eine Woche darauf gewartet.



Ich bestelle fast ausschließlich bei Alternate, da hab ich so gut wie nie Ärger. Da können Caseking und Mindfactory nicht mithalten.


----------



## WhoRainZone (31. Juli 2018)

Für 470€ ist die 56er ROG Strix grade im Mindstar, 35 Stück verfügbar


----------



## panthex (31. Juli 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich bestelle fast ausschließlich bei Alternate, da hab ich so gut wie nie Ärger. Da können Caseking und Mindfactory nicht mithalten.



Dito, nur preislich zahlt man dafür meist mehr, aber das ist mir der Service wert.
Bei Mindfactory wurde mir ein Konto sogar gesperrt, weil bei mir 2 Grafikkarten und ein Mainboard nach ein paar Tagen gestorben sind.
RMAs wurden abgewickelt und mein Konto dann ohne Angabe von Gründen gesperrt. 
Bei Alternate musste ich noch nie eine RMA aufmachen. Die Hardware lief bisher immer top und wurde den Angaben entsprechend geliefert.


----------



## Cleriker (31. Juli 2018)

Alternate hält sich nicht ohne Grund stabil gegenüber mindfucktory und dem Käsekönig. Ich kam von Alternate, hab die anderen mehrfach probiert und dann entschlossen nicht mehr bei den beiden zu bestellen. Wobei ich anmerken möchte dass Caseking keinen schlechten Job macht, nur eben nicht so gut wie Alternate.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## togglebit (31. Juli 2018)

Hab auch ein neues Gehäuse bei MF bestellt damit meine Nano mehr Luft bekommt bei den Temperaturen 

Status war bestellt wird auf 30.07 erwartet -> Dann wird auf 31.07 erwartet -> jetzt ohne Liefertermin.
Habs dann woanders bestellt und nun festgestellt dass man bei MF Sachen die man bestellt hat, aber noch nicht geliefert
sind, nicht einfach wieder stornieren kann. Bei Alternate geht das.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (31. Juli 2018)

togglebit schrieb:


> Hab auch ein neues Gehäuse bei MF bestellt damit meine Nano mehr Luft bekommt bei den Temperaturen
> 
> Status war bestellt wird auf 30.07 erwartet -> Dann wird auf 31.07 erwartet -> jetzt ohne Liefertermin.
> Habs dann woanders bestellt und nun festgestellt dass man bei MF Sachen die man bestellt hat, aber noch nicht geliefert
> sind, nicht einfach wieder stornieren kann. Bei Alternate geht das.



Schreib denen eine mail, dann geht das ohne probleme!


----------



## Rallyesport (31. Juli 2018)

Ich warte mal noch bis 12 Uhr, dann rufe ich entweder dort an oder schreib ne Emil. 
So langsam könnte das Teil nämlich kommen, mein Urlaub ist nämlich endlich und wenn ich den Eiswolf nicht vor Ende des Urlaubs bekomme baue ich die Karte nicht mehr um. 
Hab mich eigetnlich drauf gefreut ein wenig zu basteln und die Karte dann mit den neuen Temperaturreserven weiter zu übertakten.


----------



## Zwock7420 (31. Juli 2018)

Also bei MF habe ich auch schon die ein oder andere Katastrophe erlebt, besonders wenn man mehr als einen Artikel auf einmal bestellt. Allerdings gabs bisher auch immer auf freundliche Bitte eine kostenlose Teillieferung, wenn was dringend war.

Allerdings kann ich über CK bisher wirklich nur positives berichten, mit denen hatte ich wirklich noch nie irgendein auch nur ansatzweise negatives Erlebnis....
wobei... doch, da fällt mir ein: Ich habe mal eine Mail bekommen, wann ich denn gedenke den Rest meiner Rechnung zu begleichen, denn erst dann würde meine Bestellung geliefert. Woraufhin ich erwidert habe, dass die Bestellung bereits seit Wochen bei mir verbaut ist, und das Geld davor vollständig von meinem PayPal Konto abgegangen ist.
Es handelte sich schlicht um eine Verwechselung, und der Mitarbeiter hat sich direkt entschuldigt.


----------



## Gurdi (31. Juli 2018)

Also Alternate liefert binnen einem Tag wenn lagernd wenn ich es früh genug bestelle. Wenn ich eine RMA habe dann geht das ohne jeden Schnick Schnack, schnell, ohne unangenehme Fragen und mit allen Option(Rückabwicklung, Austausch etc.)

Mein Lüfter den ich bei Caseking bestelllt habe, da musste ich selbst für die RMA eigentlich das Retourlabel selbst bezahlen. Der nette Mitarbeiter am Telefon hat mir trotzdem eins geschickt. Dennoch warte ich jetzt schon ne ganze Weile auf den Lüfter wieder. Ich hab fast zeitgleich ein Convertibel bei Alternate eingeschickt, dort wurde das Display getauscht und der Lappi ist schon wieder hier.
Auch käm dort niemand auf die Idee, das ich bei einer Reklamation den Versand tragen muss. Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen dass ich bei Alternate schon einen gewissen Kundestatus habe, da ich dort schon ewig bestelle und auch nicht gerade wenig.


----------



## Zwock7420 (31. Juli 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen dass ich bei Alternate schon einen gewissen Kundestatus habe, da ich dort schon ewig bestelle und auch nicht gerade wenig.



Naja gut... vielleicht habe ich den auch bereits bei CaseKing


----------



## WhoRainZone (31. Juli 2018)

Mindfactory ist eher durchwachsen, ich habe teils sehr gute, teils aber auch sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
zB. Graka am Freitag bestellt, Montag war sie da.

Oder viele Kleinteile bestellt, alles, außer eins war lagernd. Was würde ich mir denken? der Rest meiner Bestellung wird reserviert, und wenn das Teil da ist, wirds losgeschickt. Leider nein, es wird gewartet, bis alles lagernd ist. Nach 3 Wochen und vielen Beschwerdemails haben sie dann Stück für Stück das Zeug geschickt.

Aber auch der "Service" wurde (wird?) immer teurer. 
Lieferung: 6,99 -> 8,99, kostenlos nur von 0-6Uhr ab 150€ Warenwert
BIOS Aktualisierung: 8,90 -> 26,90 (seit Release von den Ryzen APUs)

Die Liefergebühren sind sowieso der größte Witz. Ich meine hallo? Ich bestelle für 600€+ und soll trotzdem Liefergebühren zahlen? Amazon machts ab 29€ kostenlos!

Und beim BIOS legst halt noch nen 10er drauf und hast dafür noch ne APU 

Aber hat halt trotzdem bei den meisten Produkten den günstigsten Preis...


----------



## Gurdi (31. Juli 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Mindfactory ist eher durchwachsen, ich habe teils sehr gute, teils aber auch sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
> zB. Graka am Freitag bestellt, Montag war sie da.
> 
> Oder viele Kleinteile bestellt, alles, außer eins war lagernd. Was würde ich mir denken? der Rest meiner Bestellung wird reserviert, und wenn das Teil da ist, wirds losgeschickt. Leider nein, es wird gewartet, bis alles lagernd ist. Nach 3 Wochen und vielen Beschwerdemails haben sie dann Stück für Stück das Zeug geschickt.
> ...



Ja bei Alternate zahlt man meist mehr. Vegas kann/konnte man bei denen quasi überhaupt nicht kaufen, quasi keine Verfügbarkeit und wenn zu Mondpreisen.


----------



## Rallyesport (31. Juli 2018)

Zumindest wurde innerhalb von 25min auf meine Email geantwortet, das der Eiswolf nicht mehr lieferbar sei, ich frag mich zwar warum man sich den dann noch bestellen kann aber nun gut...
Ich hab jetzt mal noch angefragt ob sie mir dann den Eiswolf mit 120mm Radiator besorgen können und ich warte nun auf die Rückmeldung.

Edit: Der kleine ist auch nicht mehr lieferbar, dann wird die Vega wohl in ihrem Referenzgewand bleiben müssen und ich hab mir viel Geld gespart. 
Und um Mindfactory werde ich nun auch einen großen Bogen machen, weil das sind vermeidbare Probleme, Dinge anzubieten die eigentlich nicht lieferbar sind. 
Ich frage mich gerade wie lange die mein geld noch behalten hätten ohne Ware zu liefern wenn ich mich nicht mit denen in Verbindung gesetzt hätte. 

Und btw. ich hab für meine Vega 64 bei Alternate damals 550€ bezahlt, ich hab sie halt ziemlich früh gekauft als es noch nicht den mega run auf die gab. 
War zwar 50€ mehr als UVP aber immer noch billiger wie alles was danach kam.

Edith Edit: 
Geld wurde nun rückerstattet, das ging ja dann doch flott, aber was witziges ist mir noch aufgefallen, scheinbar haben die ne Software die Alibi Namen erzeugt um die Mitarbeiter (oder es ist vll sogar ein Automatisches System) mit Namen zu versorgen, Ich hatte jetzt mit einer Frau Winter und zwei Herrn Winter Kontakt, aber immer ein anderer Vornamen^^ Das System scheint auch nicht so dolle zu funzen  Oder die ganze Familie Winter steht dort in Lohn und Brot^^


----------



## TheEpicHorst (31. Juli 2018)

So lange du nicht noch mit Dr. Sommer zu tun bekommst ist doch alles okay - wenigstens ging das schnell über die bühne.

Weshalb eigentlich nicht custom, wenn schon WaKü? Ich finde den Eiswolf nämlich für das gebotene an sich schon teuer.


----------



## Rallyesport (31. Juli 2018)

Weil ich noch nie so etwas gebaut habe und nicht gerade bei 'nem 1500€ PC üben möchte (:


----------



## Zwock7420 (31. Juli 2018)

Da musst du keine Berührungsängste haben, das ist inzwischen schon alles so grundsolide, da braucht man keine Angst mehr zu haben, dass irgendwelche Pumpen dauernd ausfallen oder Schläuche nicht halten... Also ne kleine Custom Kühlung mit soliden Teilen sollte nochmal zuverlässiger sein als son Eiswolf.

Übrigens würde ich die ALC Teile wie den Eiswolf, direkt beim Haus-Shop bestellen, Aquatuning. Auch wenn ich nicht grad Fan von dem Laden bin, die haben sich bisher auch immer sehr kooperativ verhalten, wenn mal was verkehrt war...


----------



## bath92 (31. Juli 2018)

Grafikkarten: Garantiebedingungen von Abwicklung bis Kühlerwechsel

Kann sein, dass es schon gepostet wurde. Wenn ja, bitte ich um Nachsicht, war die letzten Tage nicht viel im Forum unterwegs.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (31. Juli 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Weil ich noch nie so etwas gebaut habe und nicht gerade bei 'nem 1500€ PC üben möchte (:



Kann ich irgendwo verstehen wobei der einzig 'kritische' part meiner meinung nach ist der umbau der Vega an sich. Ein kleiner Customloop mit softtubes ist extrem einfach umsetzbar und mittlerweile auch bezahlbar, sofern man nur mal experimentieren möchte. Da du ja eine referenz hast, würde ich dir mal das EK Fluid Gaming Kit für Vega empfehlen. Da hast du für gut 250€ alles inklusive und als draufgabe noch einen CPU block. Mit den aluminium komponenten des Fluid Gaming Shops kann man auch jeder zeit erweitern.

EK Fluid Gaming A240R water cooling kit  – Fluidgaming

EDIT: 

YouTube

Find ich eine feine sache als Vega only loop und + einen weiteren radi kann man gut die CPU mit einbinden.

LG


----------



## Rallyesport (31. Juli 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Kann ich irgendwo verstehen wobei der einzig 'kritische' part meiner meinung nach ist der umbau der Vega an sich. Ein kleiner Customloop mit softtubes ist extrem einfach umsetzbar und mittlerweile auch bezahlbar, sofern man nur mal experimentieren möchte. Da du ja eine referenz hast, würde ich dir mal das EK Fluid Gaming Kit für Vega empfehlen. Da hast du für gut 250€ alles inklusive und als draufgabe noch einen CPU block. Mit den aluminium komponenten des Fluid Gaming Shops kann man auch jeder zeit erweitern.
> 
> EK Fluid Gaming A240R water cooling kit  – Fluidgaming
> 
> ...



Das schaut echt gut aus, ich guck mir das mal an


----------



## TheEpicHorst (31. Juli 2018)

Weiß zufällig jemand, ob die originale Vega Strix backplate kompatibel mit dem EKWB kühler ist?


----------



## Zerosix-06 (31. Juli 2018)

Rally,
also Alu würde ich mir echt gut überlegen, da bist dann halt quasi auf EK angewiesen und auf deren Alu teile wenn du dann mal erweitern willst. 
Vor allem, auch einen CU Loop kann man günstig bauen, wenn ich bei mir schaue mit was ich angefangen habe da kommt man (ohne Lüfter) auch nicht viel weit über 250.
Zumindest als Grundausstattung ohne Ablasshahn usw.
siehe dieser Thread von mir letztes Jahr...
Vega 56 Custom Wakue, Eiswolf oder doch Morpheus? Winterprojekt, Planungs und Entscheidungshilfe, ...

hier mal die Liste für ein günstiges aber gutes minimal Setup:
Magicool DCP 450  für 40€
280er Radi von Magicool 50€
Fittinge (6 Stück brauchst) z.B. von EK kosten je etwa 5€ = 30€
GraKa Block von EK, kryographics oder ähnlichem ~100€ je nach Ausführung
Schlauch + Flüssigkeit + ... ? machen wir nochmal 30€

also bei einem ganz simplen Loop wie das EK Set aber ohne Lüfter kommst auch nur auf um die 250€.
Ich habe jedoch direkt mit Ablasshahn usw. gebaut und bin dann auf ~215€ + den Krygraphics Block in Nickel für 125 = 340€ für einen CU Custom Loop gekommen (ohne Lüfter, hatte schon die passenden 140er Propeller im Case)

Vorteil: du kannst mit dem kompletten WaKü Markt erweitern wenn du Lust dazu bekommst, bei mir kam jetzt mit dem 2600X z.B. ein CPU Block + ein größerer 2. Radi dazu selbst bei 27-28°C Raumtemperatur sieht meine Vega keine 50°C beim Zocken, eher im mittleren 40er Bereich.

Grüße


----------



## EyRaptor (31. Juli 2018)

Ich hab für meinen GPU only loop im zweit PC einen ganz einfachen und recht günstigen Loop gebaut .
1. 240mm / 45mm Radi
1. Alphacool nexxos gpx pro solo
6. Fittinge 
etwas Schlauch = insgesamt 165€ 

Der GPX pro solo fungiert aktuell nur  als pumpe, da ich einen 13€ Wasserblock für die Nano auf Ebay gekauft hab.
Füllen des Loops war ohne Ausgleichsbehälter recht schwierig, aber es hat funktioniert.


----------



## Rallyesport (31. Juli 2018)

Ich muss mir das ganze mal angucken, ich wollte eig auf ne Wakü umsteigen wegen der brutal trockenen und heißen Abluft der Vega, das sammelt sich bei mir alles unter dem Schreibtisch und ich laufe beim zocken förmlich aus, im Winter ist es ganz chillig ne eingebaute Beinheizung zu haben. 
Aber das ist wie mit na Klimaanlage jedes JAhr im Sommer wünsch ich sie mir für drei Wochen und jedes mal nach dem Sommer bin ich froh mir keine gekauft zu haben 
Hier malein Bild um das Problem zu verdeutlichen, ich hab halt ne Küchenarbeitsplatte als Schreibtisch und die warme Luft muss quasi an mir vorbei hoch und weg ziehen.


----------



## Gurdi (1. August 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ich muss mir das ganze mal angucken, ich wollte eig auf ne Wakü umsteigen wegen der brutal trockenen und heißen Abluft der Vega, das sammelt sich bei mir alles unter dem Schreibtisch und ich laufe beim zocken förmlich aus, im Winter ist es ganz chillig ne eingebaute Beinheizung zu haben.
> Aber das ist wie mit na Klimaanlage jedes JAhr im Sommer wünsch ich sie mir für drei Wochen und jedes mal nach dem Sommer bin ich froh mir keine gekauft zu haben
> Hier malein Bild um das Problem zu verdeutlichen, ich hab halt ne Küchenarbeitsplatte als Schreibtisch und die warme Luft muss quasi an mir vorbei hoch und weg ziehen.



Den Feuerlöscher immer griffbereit bei der Vega


----------



## Rallyesport (1. August 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Den Feuerlöscher immer griffbereit bei der Vega



Mir ist mal vor Jahren in meinem Jugendzimmer damals, ein Cooler Master Netzteil in Flammen aufgegangen, sowas prägt


----------



## Noy (1. August 2018)

Ich hätte hier noch was abzugeben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zerosix-06 (1. August 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ich muss mir das ganze mal angucken, ich wollte eig auf ne Wakü umsteigen wegen der brutal trockenen und heißen Abluft der Vega, das sammelt sich bei mir alles unter dem Schreibtisch und ich laufe beim zocken förmlich aus, im Winter ist es ganz chillig ne eingebaute Beinheizung zu haben.



also die Gesamte Abwärme der Vega ist ja die selbe egal ob du den Vega-Referenz Fön nimmst oder die Leistung der Vega mittels einer WaKü abführst... Deine Vega verbraucht ja mit Wakü nicht plötzlich 100W weniger.

Aber ja die Ablufttemperatur ist beim Referenz natürlich höher, dafür bläst halt die WaKü nicht ganz so warme Luft dafür dann aber mehr davon raus
Ob eine interne Wakü deine (gefühlte) Temperatur unterm Schreibtisch ändert kann ich nicht beurteilen, ich könnte mir aber denken dass sich da nicht wirklich viel dabei Ändert, da wie gesagt die Wärme Menge ja die selbe bleibt.

Wie du die Temperatur unterm Schreibtisch natürlich runter bekommen könntest wäre die Wakü mit einem Externen Radi (kann ja trotzdem ein 280er, 360er,... sein, musst ja keinen MoRa verwenden) den du z.B. im linken Bereich unter der Schreibtischplatte an der Wand oder so befestigst und die Luft nach vorne Blasen lässt, dadurch hast du unterm Schreibtisch dann ja gar keinen Wärmestau.
Optional: Im Winter kannst dann die Lüfter Richtung umdrehen und die Wärme unter den Schreibtisch pusten lassen


----------



## blazethelight (1. August 2018)

Die Vermutung von dir kann ich mit der Vega Frontier Edition Liquid bestätigen.

Die Abwärme sammelt sich trotzdem unter dem Schreibtisch (bei mir). 

Jedoch habe ich den Radi oben montiert (ausblasend), ob sich das Verhalten verbessert, wenn man dieses einblasend an der Front montiert oder am Heck ausblasend, habe ich noch nicht versucht.

Sonst halt ein paar Löcher in die Platte gebohrt...


----------



## compisucher (1. August 2018)

Schon mitbekommen?
Die erst VEGA 64 ist im mindstar für unter 500 € zu haben.
Wenn nur mal die Sapphire dort wäre


----------



## Linmoum (1. August 2018)

Die Gigabyte ist da schon seit (über?) einer Woche für den Preis zu haben. Wobei sie das Kontingent mittlerweile aufgestockt haben, waren anfangs nur 100 Stück.


----------



## drstoecker (1. August 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Schon mitbekommen?
> Die erst VEGA 64 ist im mindstar für unter 500 € zu haben.
> Wenn nur mal die Sapphire dort wäre


Der Preis ist schon ne Weile unter 500€!


----------



## compisucher (1. August 2018)

Sorry, ich schaue nicht jeden Tag drauf, hat mich eben nur positiv überrascht.


----------



## Sharijan (1. August 2018)

Bei welcher Auflösung performt die Vega64 eigentlich am besten? Wenn ich das richtig in den Benchmarks gesehen hab, schöpft die Karte erst ab 1440p ihr Potential richtig aus oder?


----------



## Rallyesport (1. August 2018)

Also ich empfinde WQHD ist die Beste Auflösung für Vega, für Full HD ist sie zu Performant und für Ultra HD hat sie zu wenig wumms.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (1. August 2018)

Denke der sweetspot ist zwischen WQHD und UWQHD - da reicht die leistung für so gut wie alles in sehr hohen details.


----------



## Gurdi (1. August 2018)

Sharijan schrieb:


> Bei welcher Auflösung performt die Vega64 eigentlich am besten? Wenn ich das richtig in den Benchmarks gesehen hab, schöpft die Karte erst ab 1440p ihr Potential richtig aus oder?



Unter UHD performt die Karte am besten im Vergleich zu Pascal.


----------



## Gurdi (1. August 2018)

Muss nochmal ein positives Wort zu Caseking verlieren, hatte ja den Raijintek eingeschickt weil er unrund lief. Man hat mir jetzt eine Gutschrift erstellt, davon habe ich dann eine Noiseblooker gekauft der eigentlich teurer ist, ich hätte also nochmal 3 Euro nach überweisen müssen. Caseking war so freundlich und hat freiwillig auf die Überweisung verzichtet und verrechnet den alten Lüfter einfach mit dem neuen. Das ist mal außergewöhnlich kundenfreundlich muss ich sagen.


----------



## moonshot (1. August 2018)

Ihr seid echt schlimm mit eurem WaKü Gequatsche. Ich bin jetzt auch wieder hin und her gerissen. 100€ fürn Morpheus mit Lüftern oder fürn Fullcover-Block oder alte Karte verkaufen 100€ drauflegen und Custom holen. Die Asus gibts zur Zeit für 470, würde zum MB passen. First World Problems halt XD.

Bei den Shops kommts manchmal auch drauf an, wen man so erwischt. Ich hab mal jemand recht blödes erwischt und dann schlussendlich mitm BGB gewedelt und der Vorgesetzte war dann recht umgänglich. Aber bei MF kauf ich auch nur, wenns nicht anders geht. Es sind halt diese Kleinigkeiten, die in der Summe dann doch zählen.


----------



## Gurdi (1. August 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Ihr seid echt schlimm mit eurem WaKü Gequatsche. Ich bin jetzt auch wieder hin und her gerissen. 100€ fürn Morpheus mit Lüftern oder fürn Fullcover-Block oder alte Karte verkaufen 100€ drauflegen und Custom holen. Die Asus gibts zur Zeit für 470, würde zum MB passen. First World Problems halt XD.
> 
> Bei den Shops kommts manchmal auch drauf an, wen man so erwischt. Ich hab mal jemand recht blödes erwischt und dann schlussendlich mitm BGB gewedelt und der Vorgesetzte war dann recht umgänglich. Aber bei MF kauf ich auch nur, wenns nicht anders geht. Es sind halt diese Kleinigkeiten, die in der Summe dann doch zählen.



Ja, Midfactory versuche ich auch so gut es geht zu vermeiden, die besseren Preise kommen schlicht vom bescheidenen Service dort.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (1. August 2018)

@ moonshot, ja das ist echt mies hier. Ich bin auch kurz davor den EKWB full cover zu holen. Einzig, dass Watercool demnächst neue radiatoren veröffentlichen wird, hält mich gerade noch ab gleich alles zu bestellen - meine freundin nötigt mich schon fast, endlich die Vega unter wasser zu setzen, weil sie das gejammere nicht mehr hören will 

EDIT: Ich möchte noch ergänzen, dass ich gut 1,5 jahre PCGH abstinent war und dann bezüglich dem Vega upgrade wieder vorbei kam. Eine neue karte sollte es werden, nicht mehr kohle wollte ich in die alte plattform stecken ... neues netzteil, neues case, neue lüfter, kleinzeugs von Gosumodz um 100€, 1 pcie SSD, einen S300 sessel, 1 Kone Aimo ... WaKü stuff schon fast eingetütet ... ich hasse euch <3


----------



## Zwock7420 (1. August 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Ihr seid echt schlimm mit eurem WaKü Gequatsche. Ich bin jetzt auch wieder hin und her gerissen. 100€ fürn Morpheus mit Lüftern oder fürn Fullcover-Block oder alte Karte verkaufen 100€ drauflegen und Custom holen. Die Asus gibts zur Zeit für 470, würde zum MB passen. First World Problems halt XD.



 Zum Thema WaKü-Gequatsche.... 

Also an Fullcovern habe ich den EKWB, den Kryographics und den Heatkiller in der Hand gehabt... Der Heatkiller ist auf die Vega gewandert, aber der Kryo ist auch geblieben, weil er meine 2. Wahl gewesen wäre und ich ja evtl noch ne Vega in meinen HTPC setzen wollte.... Die sind auf jeden fall beide echt Hammer, kann ich nur empfehlen, Verarbeitung geil, Temps geil, Beleuchtung geil....

Na, angefixt?


----------



## Kyuss89 (1. August 2018)

Bei ner Sapphire Vega 64 für 499€ werde ich glaube ich schwach und muss zuschlagen 

Aktuell sind so viele Nvidia Karten im Mindstar, das ist purer Wahnsinn


----------



## Gurdi (1. August 2018)

Kyuss89 schrieb:


> Bei ner Sapphire Vega 64 für 499€ werde ich glaube ich schwach und muss zuschlagen
> 
> Aktuell sind so viele Nvidia Karten im Mindstar, das ist purer Wahnsinn



Bis auf die beiden 1070ti sind dass alles keine wirklich guten Deals. Aber der Abverkauf scheint eingeläutet, daran gibt es nicht mehr viel Zweifel.


----------



## Zerosix-06 (1. August 2018)

Ich habe bei mir den kryographics verbaut, einfach richtig gut das Teil, optisch hat er mir viel besser als der EK gefallen. Und definitiv richtig qualitativ gute Verarbeitung, auch die vernickelung usw. Einfach geil 
Heatkiller gab es glaub damals noch nicht als ich gekauft habe.

Wir fixen hier noch alle an *evil*


----------



## Zwock7420 (1. August 2018)

Zerosix-06 schrieb:


> Ich habe bei mir den kryographics verbaut, einfach richtig gut das Teil, optisch hat er mir viel besser als der EK gefallen. Und definitiv richtig qualitativ gute Verarbeitung, auch die vernickelung usw. Einfach geil
> Heatkiller gab es glaub damals noch nicht als ich gekauft habe.
> 
> Wir fixen hier noch alle an *evil*



So siehts aus! Geiles Teil, was AC da gebastelt hat, und ja, den gab es definitiv bevor der Heatkiller rauskam, ich meine Watercool sind da nie besonders schnell wenn neue Karten rauskommen. Habe ihn dann gegen den Heatkiller getauscht, weil ich den einfach noch nen Tacken geiler fand... Beide mmn. optisch und auch qualitativ WEIT vor dem EK


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (2. August 2018)

Ähmm, interessant, da ist eine ASUS Mining Vega 64 im Preisvergleich aufgetaucht.
ASUS Mining Radeon RX Vega 64, MINING-RXVEGA64-8G, 8GB HBM2, DVI (90YV0B02-M0NB00)

Und AREZ ist wieder zurück.
ASUS AREZ Strix Radeon RX Vega 64 OC Gaming, AREZ-STRIX-RXVEGA64-O8G-GAMING, 8GB HBM2, DVI, 2x HDMI, 2x DP (90YV0B03-M0NM00)

Ich nehme mal an, dass sind einfach die normale Strix Karten, bloß das da jemand bei der Bezeichnung Mist gebaut hat.


----------



## Zerosix-06 (2. August 2018)

hm, aber wenn du dir das 2. Bild im Preisvergleich anschaust, hat die Karte nur 1 DVI Port, sollte das Bild stimmen, macht diese Karte eigentlich für den nicht mining Betrieb keinerlei Sinn. 
Auch ist ein HDMI/DP nicht bei den Anschlüssen in der Beschreibung aufgelistet sonder nur der DVI wie im Bild.
Zusätzlich folgende Info "Herstellergarantie: drei Monate"

also könnte ggf schon eine spezielle Mining Version sein, solche Versionen wurden ja von diversen Herstellern angekündigt / vorgestellt usw. Jedoch wurde da immer von "keine Display" Anschlüssen gesprochen


----------



## Cleriker (2. August 2018)

Die Beschreibung passt schon so. Meistens haben die eingeschränkte Garantiezeiten und nur den DVI. Dafür reicht es ja auch.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (2. August 2018)

Ohh, da hast Ihr recht. Ich hab mich nur durchgeklickt und nicht so genau darauf geachtet.


----------



## Rallyesport (2. August 2018)

Inwiefern unterscheiden sich die mining Versionen von den normalen? Also jetzt leistungstechnisch?


----------



## drstoecker (2. August 2018)

Das arez kommt war bekannt, zumindest ein paar Modelle. Das Mining Karten kommen sollen ebenfalls aber nach einer Verfügbarkeit sieht es nicht wirklich aus.


----------



## drstoecker (2. August 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Inwiefern unterscheiden sich die mining Versionen von den normalen? Also jetzt leistungstechnisch?


Laut den Angaben sehe ich nur den Unterschied bei den Ausgängen.


----------



## Gurdi (2. August 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Laut den Angaben sehe ich nur den Unterschied bei den Ausgängen.



Denkbar dass die den Miningtreiber noch mit ausliefern, ansonsten wirds da kaum Unterschiede geben.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (2. August 2018)

Zwock7420 schrieb:


> So siehts aus! Geiles Teil, was AC da gebastelt hat, und ja, den gab es definitiv bevor der Heatkiller rauskam, ich meine Watercool sind da nie besonders schnell wenn neue Karten rauskommen. Habe ihn dann gegen den Heatkiller getauscht, weil ich den einfach noch nen Tacken geiler fand... Beide mmn. optisch und auch qualitativ WEIT vor dem EK



Ich finde ja den Heatkiller richtig gelungen, also er sagt mir optisch sehr zu, in kombination mit der HK AGB/D5 kombi einfach nur ein traum. Leider bin ich durch die Strix ja an den EKWB gebunden, sollte ich doch noch mal alles unter wasser setzen. Auch wenn EK da nicht mithalten kann, wenigstens kein Alphacool...


----------



## LDNV (2. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen  
Heute habe ich auch meine Vega 64 bekommen.
Die Gigabyte ist es dank dem aktuellen Angebot geworden und hat meine RX 580 abgelöst. 

Den ersten Eindruck wie auch vergleichsbenches habe ich bereits hier gepostet da danach gefragt wurde: 



LDNV schrieb:


> Hab das gute Stück heute morgen von der Post geholt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 & 56: Angebote für 500 und 450 Euro

Hab jetzt in der Zwischenzeit mal ein wenig mit Wattman gespielt. 

Das ganze mal, bei den warmen Raum Temperaturen (28°C) jetzt ne Stunde laufen lassen. 
4k / Max Out. 

Witcher hat sich da bei mir des öfteren schon bewährt sehr Empfindlich zu sein und dazu ordentlich die Temps zu treiben. 

Chip Temp find ich recht nice, der Rest eher... hmm..
Meinungen? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1600 / 1100 ist auch kurz gelaufen mit knapp 1,000v da ging allerdings die Hotspot Temp richtig ab, daher gar nicht weiter Probiert fürs erste.

In die Vega Eingeschaften (die ich im verlinkten Thread auch mehrfach ansprach) habe ich mich schon ein wenig eingelesen und sowohl diesen wie auch den Thread im Luxx "überflogen". 
So hab ich auch den Artikel über die Hotspot Problematik bei Toms Hardware gelesen. 

Bin aber natürlich dennoch an generellen Meinungen oder Hinweisen interessiert


----------



## Verpixelter-Kapitaen (2. August 2018)

LDNV schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Heute habe ich auch meine Vega 64 bekommen.
> Die Gigabyte ist es dank dem aktuellen Angebot geworden und hat meine RX 580 abgelöst.
> 
> ...



Also ich bin mit der Karte sehr zufrieden, hab mir die vor ca. 3 Wochen geholt. Hab die Zieltemperatur auf 70 Grad angepasst, dann bleiben die Temperaturen im grünen Bereich, auch bei 30 Grad Raumtemperatur.


----------



## Gurdi (2. August 2018)

Sieht doch schon mal gut aus bei dir. 950mv sind meiner Meinung nach der Sweetspot bei der Karte. Mehr als 1,05V bedarf schon sehr guter Kühlung. Zumal dein HBM dir wohl auch zu heiß wird wenn du deutlich rauf gehst mit den Temps.
Hier kannst mal rein schauen, da hab ich einige Dinge zusammen gefasst.
Vega 56/64 OC & UV Anleitung @ Rajintek Morpheus 2 inkl. Backplate oder Custom WaKü


----------



## LDNV (2. August 2018)

Das hört sich doch gut an  
Danke dir. 

Welche Temp gilt bei dem HBM generell als bedenklich? Bezüglich des Hot Spots weiß ich ja bescheid. 

Die Spannungsregelung im Wattman bei den HBM Einstellungen betrifft diesen gar nicht, wenn ich das richtig mit bekommen habe, jedenfalls ist es egal was ich da einstelle, das ändert an der Stabilität auf den ersten Blick nichts, beeinflusst jedoch die Minimal Spannung der GPU. 

Stell ich da die Spannung auf 1100 geht die GPU auch nicht darunter, egal was ich bei der GPU selbst einstelle. 
Stelle den Wert auf 1000 geht auch die GPU Spannung mit entsprechenden Einstellungen auch bis dahin runter. 

Aktuell habe ich raus gefunden das wenn ich beim Speicher 950 mV einstelle, die GPU zwar bis unter 950 geht, aber der Speicher dafür nur noch mit 800 MHz taktet egal was ich einstelle. 
Stelle ich den Speicher auf 975 mv , taktet er auch wieder wie eingestellt und die GPU läuft knapp darunter. 

Was auch die Settings aus dem Screenshot sind. 

Könnte mir vorstellen das die GPU alleine noch etwas weiter runter könnte, was in der Abhängigkeit aber eben nicht möglich ist. 
Gehe somit davon aus jetzt schon fast die besten Einstellungen basierend auf Temp/Performance/Takt gefunden zu haben mit der aktuellen Kühlung.

Werde mir dein Link gleich mal anschauen, Dankeschön


----------



## Gurdi (2. August 2018)

Das Problem was du schilderst hängt mit der SOC Clock zusammen, wenn man den Wert beim Speicher zu niedrig einstellt limitiert die SOC Clock den Speicher.
Das kann man entweder über die PPT lösen oder aber übers Bios, wobei beim Bios lediglich die 64erLC das Problem umgeht was bei dir nicht laufen dürfte.

Ab95 Grad taktet der HBM runter, mehr als 90 sollte er im 24/7 betrieb eigentlich nicht haben. Der HBM ist das größte Tempproblem bei Vega in der Regel.


----------



## drstoecker (2. August 2018)

Klappt eigtl mitlerweile wieder atiflash unter win10?


----------



## Gurdi (2. August 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Klappt eigtl mitlerweile wieder atiflash unter win10?



Ja gibt ne neue Version die geht.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (3. August 2018)

64 Nitro + 519€

8GB Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 64 Nitro+ Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Richi1605 (3. August 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> 64 Nitro + 519€
> 
> 8GB Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 64 Nitro+ Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de



gerade gesehen und gekauft, auf ebay verfügbar für 529,0


----------



## Gurdi (3. August 2018)

Lol, schon ausverkauft.


----------



## drstoecker (3. August 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Lol, schon ausverkauft.


Nö, ist bestellt! Auf eBay sind auch noch welche lieferbar.
da könnte man ja grad schwach werden!


----------



## RawMangoJuli (3. August 2018)

hamm die eig zuviele 64er rumliegen oder wieso sind die günstiger als die 56er?


----------



## Gurdi (3. August 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> hamm die eig zuviele 64er rumliegen oder wieso sind die günstiger als die 56er?



Das liegt wohl am Speicher, das 56er Package dürfte fast identisch teuer sein. Wenn dann noch hauptsächlich Samsung den HBM liefert machen 64er mehr Sinn denke ich.


----------



## Cleriker (3. August 2018)

Wenn ich mir bei einer Sache sicher bin, dann dabei dass ich ihnen das bunkern zutraue. Es gab ja mehrere Stimmen die während der großen GPU Mining Dürre anno 2018 behauptet haben die Regale bei den Händlern wären eigentlich voll und sie würden so künstlich Die Preise oben halten. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (4. August 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir bei einer Sache sicher bin, dann dabei dass ich ihnen das bunkern zutraue. Es gab ja mehrere Stimmen die während der großen GPU Mining Dürre anno 2018 behauptet haben die Regale bei den Händlern wären eigentlich voll und sie würden so künstlich Die Preise oben halten.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


Könnte man meinen ja da gebe ich dir recht aber ich glaube es nicht weil ja die Verfügbarkeit generell die ganze Zeit garnicht oder sehr bescheiden war.

man könnte eher meinen amd hat die Händler aufgefordert die Lager zu räumen für Navi!


----------



## Kyuss89 (4. August 2018)

Irgendwie kribbelts, aber die Vega 56 läuft butterzart aktuell bei 1V und 1500Mhz.


----------



## RossiCX (4. August 2018)

Was ist denn in diesem "Raise the Game"-Bundle drin?


----------



## LDNV (4. August 2018)

Hätte ich mich bezüglich der Sapphire ja fast geärgert bei gleichem Preis  
Aber da ich zum Glück auch mit der GB sehr zufrieden bin, geht das schon so in Ordnung  

Aber schön das die Preise sich flächendeckend langsam einzupendeln scheinen. 
Kann Vega ja nur Pushen.


----------



## Gurdi (4. August 2018)

RossiCX schrieb:


> Was ist denn in diesem "Raise the Game"-Bundle drin?



Schwer zu sagen, scheint noch nicht verfügbar zu sein. Dürfte aber wohl bald kommen wenn MF das schon überall mit rein setzt.


----------



## ATIR290 (4. August 2018)

Bitte welche der Beiden Front Lüfter als Luftzufuhr für eine RX Vega 64 Referenz ?

Nanoxia Deep Silence NDS 120 PWM, 120mm
Nanoxia Deep Silence NDS 120 PWM | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU

Noctua NF-S12A PWM, 120mm
Noctua NF-S12A PWM | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU


----------



## Schaffe89 (4. August 2018)

Wie kann man sich denn jetzt noch eine Vega 64 kaufen, wenn bereits in ein paar Wochen die neuen Nvidiakarten kommen?^^



ATIR290 schrieb:


> Bitte welche der Beiden Front Lüfter als Luftzufuhr für eine RX Vega 64 Referenz ?



Ich denke mal das macht keinen Unterschied, die Referenz wird immer ein Brüllaffe sein, da hilft nur eine anständige WaKü.


----------



## Gurdi (4. August 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Bitte welche der Beiden Front Lüfter als Luftzufuhr für eine RX Vega 64 Referenz ?
> 
> Nanoxia Deep Silence NDS 120 PWM, 120mm
> Nanoxia Deep Silence NDS 120 PWM | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU
> ...



Ich würde sagen dass es keinen großen Unterschied für den Referenzkühler macht. Generell würde ich da den Noctua bevorzugen denke ich.
@Schaffe: Warum sollte man denn keine kaufen?


----------



## drstoecker (4. August 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Wie kann man sich denn jetzt noch eine Vega 64 kaufen, wenn bereits in ein paar Wochen die neuen Nvidiakarten kommen?^^
> 
> 
> 
> Ich denke mal das macht keinen Unterschied, die Referenz wird immer ein Brüllaffe sein, da hilft nur eine anständige WaKü.



Weil vega rockt ganz einfach!!!
wer weis wann und ob überhaupt was neues von NVIDIA kommt. Dazu dann noch die mondpreise, ne schaffe No way juckt mich nicht die Bohne. Fand die ti eh schon ******** Meinste wie der Nachfolger wird???


----------



## ATIR290 (4. August 2018)

Weil immer noch eine Vega 64 mit der GTX 2070 mithalten wird können und Preislich ca. gleichauf liegen wird.


----------



## Neronimo (4. August 2018)

Also ich hoffe einfach dass AMD mit seiner nächsten GraKa Generation endlich mal den Stromverbrauch des Topmodells unter 200 Watt drückt, und trotzdem mit dem dann Nvidia Topmodell gleichauf liegt. Dann kaufe ich mir gerne auch eine AMD, vorher aber nicht.  Was bringt mir eine <500€ Karte, wenn ich jährlich die Hälfte des Neupreises in Strom bezahlen muss


----------



## Linmoum (4. August 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Wie kann man sich denn jetzt noch eine Vega 64  kaufen, wenn bereits in ein paar Wochen die neuen Nvidiakarten  kommen?^^


Wie kann man sich 'ne Nvidia kaufen, wenn ein Monitor mit G-Sync, UHD und IPS 400€ mehr als ein FreeSync-Pendant kostet? 



Neronimo schrieb:


> Also ich hoffe einfach dass AMD mit seiner nächsten GraKa Generation endlich mal den Stromverbrauch des Topmodells unter 200 Watt drückt, und trotzdem mit dem dann Nvidia Topmodell gleichauf liegt. Dann kaufe ich mir gerne auch eine AMD, vorher aber nicht.  Was bringt mir eine <500€ Karte, wenn ich jährlich die Hälfte des Neupreises in Strom bezahlen muss


UV. Senkt deutlich den Verbrauch und erhöhrt die Performance. Es geht, wenn man will. Und das sogar relativ einfach.


----------



## Gurdi (4. August 2018)

Hab jetzt übrigens meinen neuen Backplatelüfter, ich muss sagen mit dem Modell von Noiseblooker geht das Konzept mit der Backplatekühlung nun sinnig auf.
Hab einen 80mm Black Silent Pro auf das Package gesetzt und via Mainbord per PWM geregelt an die CPU Temp. Das entlastet meine Gehäusetemperatur deutlich und bringt mir auch Entlastung auf dem HotSpot und dem SOC.

Genaue Tempwerte sind aktuell schwierig da meine Vergleichstemperaturen von vorher bei einer deutlich niedrigeren Ambient aufgenommen wurden. Sobald es mal wieder etwas kühler wird, mache ich einen Vergleich. Muss sagen dass ich aber mit der Umsetzung jetzt sehr zufrieden bin.


----------



## moonshot (4. August 2018)

Was haltet ihr von einer gebrauchten Asus Vega 56 für 440€, aber mit Samsung HBM2 ? Die Nitro ist schon verlockend, aber da ich die Karte eh relativ stark undervolte lohnt sich das glaube ich nicht für mich.


----------



## Gurdi (4. August 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von einer gebrauchten Asus Vega 56 für 440€, aber mit Samsung HBM2 ? Die Nitro ist schon verlockend, aber da ich die Karte eh relativ stark undervolte lohnt sich das glaube ich nicht für mich.



Die starke Kühlung hilft auch beim undervolting. Ich kriege z.B. nur mit verbesserter HotSpot etwa 20Mhz mehr auf dem Core. Sollte man also nicht unterschätzen.
Die Strixx 56er gibts doch aktuell neu bei Mindfactory, warum nicht die?


----------



## moonshot (4. August 2018)

Hatte ich mir eigentlich auch überlegt, aber da hab ich HBM Lotterie für 50€ mehr, so kann ich definitiv flashen. Oder sind die Asus Karten alle mit Samsung Speicher?


----------



## Gurdi (4. August 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Hatte ich mir eigentlich auch überlegt, aber da hab ich HBM Lotterie für 50€ mehr, so kann ich definitiv flashen. Oder sind die Asus Karten alle mit Samsung Speicher?


Nein die Asus verwenden auch Hynix, haben auch ein Autodetect Bios für die 56er.
Ich weiß ja nicht, also die Gigabyte gibts nu für 490 Euro neu, ne 64er. Und die Nitro 64er könntest du für 520 vorbestellen. Ne gebrauchte Strixx für 440 wäre mir da zu teuer muss ich sagen.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (4. August 2018)

Kurzes Update:

Meine Strix kommt jetzt fix unter wasser.  Caseking hat gerade einiges an WaKü stuff von Phanteks im sale, da ich die fittings und den C350ip schon länger auf der wunschliste hatte...ihr kennt das ja.

Das projekt wird aber aus zeitgründen erst gegen ende des sommers durchgeführt, hoffentlich dann mit neuem Watercool radi. Pumpe/agb wird vermutlich die Enermax neochanger.

LG


----------



## LDNV (4. August 2018)

Linmoum schrieb:


> Wie kann man sich 'ne Nvidia kaufen, wenn ein Monitor mit G-Sync, UHD und IPS 400€ mehr als ein FreeSync-Pendant kostet?
> 
> 
> UV. Senkt deutlich den Verbrauch und erhöhrt die Performance. Es geht, wenn man will. Und das sogar relativ einfach.



Genau diese Aussage umfasst alles  
War auch der Grund mich von meiner 1080 zu verabschieden. Kauf ich mir ne Schachtel kippen weniger, hab ich auch den ach so monströsen mehr an Verbrauch wieder ausgeglichen und ein wenig gesünder gelebt xD


----------



## Gurdi (4. August 2018)

LDNV schrieb:


> Genau diese Aussage umfasst alles
> War auch der Grund mich von meiner 1080 zu verabschieden. Kauf ich mir ne Schachtel kippen weniger, hab ich auch den ach so monströsen mehr an Verbrauch wieder ausgeglichen und ein wenig gesünder gelebt xD



Wie sehen eigentlich deine finalen Settings aus jetzt? Würd mich mal interessieren was die Gigabyte so auf die Straße kriegt mit der Kühlung.


----------



## Rallyesport (4. August 2018)

Neronimo schrieb:


> Also ich hoffe einfach dass AMD mit seiner nächsten GraKa Generation endlich mal den Stromverbrauch des Topmodells unter 200 Watt drückt, und trotzdem mit dem dann Nvidia Topmodell gleichauf liegt. Dann kaufe ich mir gerne auch eine AMD, vorher aber nicht.  Was bringt mir eine <500€ Karte, wenn ich jährlich die Hälfte des Neupreises in Strom bezahlen muss



Wer so argumentiert, wird bei der nächsten Generation wieder etwas finden warum man sich keine kauft. 
Das gleiche wie bei den CPU, Oh haben zwar mehr Kerne aber verbrauchen so viel und sind voll meh, ich kaufe mir keinen FX. Dann kam Ryzen, oh haben immer noch mehr Kerne, verbrauchen weniger und sind schnell, nein die IPC ist 3% schlechter, der Intel taktet aber 500Mhz höher. Nee wenn AMD endlich ne Eierlegende Wollmichsau baut dann kauf ich mir einen, ich bin doch nicht blöd. Blablablubbgelubb


----------



## LDNV (4. August 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wie sehen eigentlich deine finalen Settings aus jetzt? Würd mich mal interessieren was die Gigabyte so auf die Straße kriegt mit der Kühlung.


Aktuell wie in der Sig.

Der hbm musste auf 1020 runter.
Hab mich vorgestern Abend mal hin gesetzt und aktiv ein bissel Witcher 3 gespielt (statt nur nebenbei laufen zu lassen um zu gucken was temps, stabi sagen) und hatte hier und da kleine Blitzer. Jetzt mit 1020 alles super.

Hab gestern Abend wo es Kühler war und ich Lust hatte vor dem Kasten zu sitzen dann mal paar Stunden verschiedene games getestet und Karte bleibt zwischen 1520-1530 bei 950mv und ihren 75 Grad Ziel temp bei durchschnittlichen 2000 RPM in meinem uralt Chiftech bigtower der vom Luftstrom her nicht so optimal ist.

Heute Abend teste ich noch mal ne gute Session und wenn das auch läuft würde ich das als erstes wirklich stabiles Profil ansehen.

Kleine info : während Witcher bis her für mich als das Optimum zum thema testen von Stabilität und Temperatur war. Ist kurz drauf bei Sea of Thieves das Spiel abgeschmiert und musst ein wenig mit Core Takt spielen.


----------



## Rallyesport (4. August 2018)

Also das Problem hatte ich auch wenn ich in die Region 1050Mhz mit dem HBM gehe hab ich bei GTA V immer so kleine Blitze im Bild, nur selten, aber man merkt das da was mit dem Speicher nicht stimmt, deshalb bin ich auch auf 1000MHz runter so bleibe ich immer zwischen 89-90°C.
Lustigerweise habe ich den Effekt, wenn ich meine Karte P7 1602Mhz einstelle und 975mV taktet sie nur bis 1460MHz so rum bei +25%PT, gehe ich auf 980mV taktet sie auf 1505MHz. Und stelle ich den P7 höher ein also 1630, steigt mir immer der Treiber oder der komplette PC aus. Egal was ich mache.
Mittlerweile hängt die Karte auch an beiden Rails vom Netzteil. Das hat bei dieser Problematik keine Abhilfe geschaffen, aber das System insgesamt stabilisiert.


----------



## Gurdi (4. August 2018)

Ich hatte mich schon gewundert, 1080HBM bei der Temperatur die dein HBM hatte wären ziemlich viel gewesen.
Wenn du aber eh 1020 auf dem HBM hast, dann kannst du auch weiter runter mit der Spannung übrigens. Die geringere SOC Clock reicht exakt für 1020 auf dem HBM, dann fällt er nicht auf 800 zurück wie vorher bei dir.

@Rally: Der HBM mag einfach keine Hitze. Was man dem bei 90 Grad auch nicht verübeln kann.


----------



## Neronimo (4. August 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Wer so argumentiert, wird bei der nächsten Generation wieder etwas finden warum man sich keine kauft.
> [...]


Nun, bisher habe ich auch keinen akuten Bedarf nach einer neuen GPU, da meine 980 alle Spiele in 1080p locker schafft, und Monitor aufrüsten will ich bisher noch nicht, da mein Dell echt gute Arbeit leistet. CPU habe ich bisher auch keinen Bedarf, einfach weil ein 4790k mehr als genug ist. Wieso für 6 oder gar 8 Kerne bezahlen, wenn sie mir keinen Vorteil bringen?


----------



## Redbull0329 (4. August 2018)

Moin, hab mir neulich nen WQHD Freesync-Monitor gekauft und bräuchte mal wieder ne neue Karte. Denkt ihr, dass die Preise für Vega noch weiter sinken werden, oder ist jetzt ein guter Zeitpunkt zum Zuschlagen?


----------



## Rallyesport (4. August 2018)

@ Neronimo, was denn nun? Eben geschrieben wenn AMD dies und jenes macht dann kauf ich mir auch ne AMD und jetzt meine GTX980 ist super, mir reicht die für alles. Na dann ist doch alles tutti. 

@ Gurdi, jo mehr ist mit der Referenzkühlung halt nicht drin bei dem Wetter.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (4. August 2018)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Moin, hab mir neulich nen WQHD Freesync-Monitor gekauft und bräuchte mal wieder ne neue Karte. Denkt ihr, dass die Preise für Vega noch weiter sinken werden, oder ist jetzt ein guter Zeitpunkt zum Zuschlagen?



Kann gut sein aber ich denke, die preise fallen wohl in homöophatisch dosen. Möglich, dass die karten noch spürbar günstiger werden, aber das kann eine sache von monaten sein. Ich würde zuschlagen, wenn ich jetzt leistung bräuchte.


----------



## Gurdi (4. August 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Kann gut sein aber ich denke, die preise fallen wohl in homöophatisch dosen. Möglich, dass die karten noch spürbar günstiger werden, aber das kann eine sache von monaten sein. Ich würde zuschlagen, wenn ich jetzt leistung bräuchte.



Würd ich auch sagen, die Nitro + ist aktuell sehr attraktiv mit 520 Talern.


----------



## Redbull0329 (4. August 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Kann gut sein aber ich denke, die preise fallen wohl in homöophatisch dosen. Möglich, dass die karten noch spürbar günstiger werden, aber das kann eine sache von monaten sein. Ich würde zuschlagen, wenn ich jetzt leistung bräuchte.


Das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, der HBM setzt die Selbstkosten der Hersteller ja ziemlich in die Höhe. Also wirds Zeit zum Upgrade, am 8. kommt das Gehalt 

Welches Custom-Modell würdest du denn empfehlen? Ich tendiere aktuell zur Sapphire Nitro+ Vega 64. Hat die wirklich 3x 8pin? Muss man die alle belegen?
Meinste mein 525 Watt Netzteil reicht, um das Teil zu befeuern? Habe einen 6700K @ Stock, SSD/HDD Gespann und 4 Lüfter dran.


----------



## Lihp17 (4. August 2018)

Klemme mich hier mal dazwischen: Hab momentan ne RX 480 und liebäugle mit der Vega 64 Nitro für 520€. Bräuchte aber wohl nen neues Netzteil, da ich momentan ein Vengeance 400 Watt drinne habe.
Habt ihr auf die Schnelle ne Empfehlung für ein passendes NT bzw wie viel Watt mindestens? 
Hab noch nen 6600k auf 4,5 GHz drinne. 

Danke euch!


----------



## Rallyesport (4. August 2018)

Aus eigener Erfahrung würde ich 700W und ein BeQuiet Straight Power, oder ein Seasonic oder Super Flower benutzen.


----------



## Gurdi (4. August 2018)

Generell empfiehlt es sich mit rund 650 Watt+ zu kalkulieren.  NT sollte hochwertig sein, also z.B. Straight Power von BeQuiet oder ein Seasonic etc.
Das 400 Watt NT reicht auf keinen Fall!
Das 525 Watt NT könnte mit Undervolting reichen. Evtl. mal probieren und dann bei Bedarf ein neues kaufen, wenn es nicht reicht fällt ja nicht direkt das ganze System aus, sondern du kriegst Probleme bei starken Lastwechseln und dann evtl. einen Shutdown.

Die aktuelle Nitro hat übrigens nur 2x 8Pin. De 3x 8Pin gibt es nicht mehr.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (4. August 2018)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, der HBM setzt die Selbstkosten der Hersteller ja ziemlich in die Höhe. Also wirds Zeit zum Upgrade, am 8. kommt das Gehalt
> 
> Welches Custom-Modell würdest du denn empfehlen? Ich tendiere aktuell zur Sapphire Nitro+ Vega 64. Hat die wirklich 3x 8pin? Muss man die alle belegen?
> Meinste mein 525 Watt Netzteil reicht, um das Teil zu befeuern? Habe einen 6700K @ Stock, SSD/HDD Gespann und 4 Lüfter dran.



Die Nitro hat 2 * 8pin, 3 * ist der limited edition vorbehalten. 520€ ist mehr als OK für diese karte.

Welches NT?


----------



## Redbull0329 (4. August 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Die Nitro hat 2 * 8pin, 3 * ist der limited edition vorbehalten. 520€ ist mehr als OK für diese karte.
> 
> Welches NT?



Ach so, dann bin ich ja beruhigt  Ist ein Enermax Modu82+, dürfte inzwischen so 6-7 Jahre alt sein. Wobei das sogar 3x8pin Anschlüsse hätte. 
Es hat damals auch die 6970 gepackt, werde es wohl mal drauf ankommen lassen. Also wirds die Nitro+


----------



## drstoecker (4. August 2018)

Neronimo schrieb:


> Also ich hoffe einfach dass AMD mit seiner nächsten GraKa Generation endlich mal den Stromverbrauch des Topmodells unter 200 Watt drückt, und trotzdem mit dem dann Nvidia Topmodell gleichauf liegt. Dann kaufe ich mir gerne auch eine AMD, vorher aber nicht.  Was bringt mir eine <500€ Karte, wenn ich jährlich die Hälfte des Neupreises in Strom bezahlen muss



naja deine Rechnung ist stark übertrieben, die Karte läuft erstens nicht 24h am Tag unter vollast.
auch eine 1080ti verbraucht 300w, die Vega kannste auch sparsamer laufen lassen und beim Gaming ist der Verbrauch eh Nebensache. Obwohl ich auch eher auf geringen Verbrauch schaue besitze ich eine vega64.



Neronimo schrieb:


> Nun, bisher habe ich auch keinen akuten Bedarf nach einer neuen GPU, da meine 980 alle Spiele in 1080p locker schafft, und Monitor aufrüsten will ich bisher noch nicht, da mein Dell echt gute Arbeit leistet. CPU habe ich bisher auch keinen Bedarf, einfach weil ein 4790k mehr als genug ist. Wieso für 6 oder gar 8 Kerne bezahlen, wenn sie mir keinen Vorteil bringen?


Also ein 6kerner bringt schon Vorteile ggü einem 4kern, gerade was die frametimes angeht. Der gedämmt Verlauf ist viel ruhiger und ausgeglichener.
habe aktuell nen Testsystem mit ner 4770 da, dort kann man das schön sehen gerade in Games wie bf1 und co.


----------



## Neronimo (4. August 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> @ Neronimo, was denn nun? Eben geschrieben wenn AMD dies und jenes macht dann kauf ich mir auch ne AMD und jetzt meine GTX980 ist super, mir reicht die für alles. Na dann ist doch alles tutti.


Das in meinem ersten Post sollte eher heißen dass ich es, sollten Sie den Stromverbrauch reduzieren, in Betracht ziehen würde mir eine AMD GraKa zu kaufen, vorher allerdings nicht. Mein Fehler! 
@drstoecker: Nun, aber da müsste ich mir ja für den 6 oder 8 Kerner ja auch erstmal den ganzen Unterbau wechseln. Mainboard, Ram, irgendwelche Teile für meinen D15 nachbestellen. Mach ich wenn der i7 tot ist


----------



## Rallyesport (4. August 2018)

Achso okay, wobei das Argument immer nocht nicht wirklich schlüssig ist, da wir hier nicht von Mehrkosten von mehreren 100€ reden.


----------



## LDNV (4. August 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich schon gewundert, 1080HBM bei der Temperatur die dein HBM hatte wären ziemlich viel gewesen.
> Wenn du aber eh 1020 auf dem HBM hast, dann kannst du auch weiter runter mit der Spannung übrigens. Die geringere SOC Clock reicht exakt für 1020 auf dem HBM, dann fällt er nicht auf 800 zurück wie vorher bei dir.
> 
> @Rally: Der HBM mag einfach keine Hitze. Was man dem bei 90 Grad auch nicht verübeln kann.



Sehr gut zu wissen, werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren wie weit die V noch runter kann für diesen Takt. 
Danke für die Info  

Erstmal will ich das 24/7 Profil jetzt ausloten, da sind die Werte, denke ich sehr gut für und ein guter Kompromiss aus Lautstärke / Verbrauch / Kühlung. 
Wenn das geschafft ist, mach ich mal ein richtigen OC Test und danach ein Brechstangen OC Test. Dann fallen halt mal ein paar Stunden die Ohren ab bei Max Drehzahl (4900 RPM  ) und offenen Gehäuse und schau mal was geht. 

Und falls sich da wirklich noch ein ordentliches Plus bei einem noch im Verhältnis stehenden Verbrauch ergeben sollte, denke ich vll doch noch mal über eine andere Kühlung nach. 

Ist dem nicht so, bleibt es halt wie es jetzt dann ist als 24/7 Setup und bin trotzdem sehr glücklich. 
Aber das interessiert mich schon rein aus neugierte was mein Chip zu leisten im Stande ist. 

Würde das dann auch gerne ins Bios gießen wollen. Schaun wir mal. 

Ich weiß das die GB ein Dual Bios hat, aber nicht per Switch, sondern da wird das jeweilige Bios über die aktiv Verbundenen Displays jeweils angesprochen. 
War schon bei deren GTX Karten so.

Edit: 

Zwecks NT: 
Kann ich nicht viel zu sagen. 
Kann nur sagen ich mit BQ bisher immer sehr gut gefahren bin, und auch über mein PP10 absolut nicht meckern kann, in keinster weise.


----------



## drstoecker (4. August 2018)

Hier hab ich noch was für euch Jungs, um vllt die letzen Zweifel zu beseitigen welches Modell es werden soll. 
Ein Vergleich der 64er zw Referenz/strix/Nitro+/reddevil

YouTube


----------



## Gurdi (4. August 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Hier hab ich noch was für euch Jungs, um vllt die letzen Zweifel zu beseitigen welches Modell es werden soll.
> Ein Vergleich der 64er zw Referenz/strix/Nitro+/reddevil
> 
> YouTube



Das ist ja mal ein geiles Video!
Die Nitro ist einfach der Wahnsinn, mit dem 50% PL Einstellungen und max Lüfter reizt die einfach das PL nicht aus weil der P-State ausgereizt ist. Das hab ich ja noch nie gesehen.Sau geil.


----------



## LDNV (4. August 2018)

Wirklich interessant. Abgesehen von dem Modell vergleich sieht man wie schön Vega mit unterschiedlichen Takten Skaliert. 
Schade das nie mal die GB da bei ist. 

Ich bin ehrlich, wäre die GB nicht im Angebot gewesen, hätte ich zu 99% zu Sapphire gegriffen. 
Warum? 

Ich habe früher natürlich auch AMD Karten gehabt. Die 290x 8(!) GB zum Beispiel. 
Und Sapphire ist einfach das für AMD was EVGA für nV ist. Zumindest vom Image her. 
Ganz persönlich war ich von EVGA nie recht angetan da die Lüfter fast immer mäh waren und die Karten quasi dafür gemacht sind umgebaut zu werden.
Daher habe ich auch da immer Gigabyte oder Zotac präferiert. 

Aber zu PowerColor hätte ich nicht gegriffen da ich da in der Vergangenheit schon ziemlich viel Mist mit erlebt habe oder allgemein unzufrieden war mit der Lüfter Akustig (nicht Lautstärke) oder sonst was über verschiedene Modelle hinweg, auch wenn die teils etliche Jahre zurück liegen. 

Bei Sapphire hingegen war ich immer zufrieden, abgesehen von einmal wo der Kühler nicht richtig verschraubt war und deswegen die Karte sponn - aber sowas kann halt mal passieren, genauso wie ich mit Gigabyte Karten im allgemeinen - auch wenn da öfter man die Anpassung der Lüfter Kurve anstand - sehr zufrieden war.

Jetzt wird das Baby erstmal vernünftig ausgetestet. Profile erstellt. evt. Biose gebaut uswusf. 
(Hatte bei meinen nV karten immer 3 Biose. 1.Untertaktet und untervoltet, absolut sparsam und doch performant also. 2. Sweetspot, im optimal Fall OC + UV und 3. Max OC. ) 

Und gegen Ende des Jahres wird endlich Zen Einzug halten 

Edit: 
GPU-Z hat bei mir trotzdem einen Auslese Fehler. 
Er zeigt mir an die Karte würde tatsächlich mit PCI-E x16  3.0 @ x16 3.0 laufen. 
Kann rein von den Technischen Unterbau nicht möglich sein. 

Erst Ivy hat ja 3.0 gebracht. Die Karte läuft Faktisch also mit x16 2.0

Und es ist Samsung Speicher verbaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit 2: 

Dank Gurdi´s Tipp wird der Abend jetzt mit den folgenden Settings verbracht: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sag ja, der Witcher heizt immer mit am meisten 

Die Kiddis schlafen, Frauchen will gleich mit zocken und mein Bruder hat sich über TS auch schon angemeldet. 
Also erstmal jetzt ne weile Witcher laufen lassen. 

Dann steht vermutlich noch ein wenig BF1 / PCars 2 / GOW 4 Horde an.
Mal schauen ob das Schätzchen das so mit macht  

900mv laufen nicht. Da gibt es nach paar min ein Treiber Reset. 

Meine Wattman Einstellungen zu dem Screenshot: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieso hat der Afterburner Screenshot beim Witcher so ein komische Auflösung? 
Steht definitiv auf 2160p


----------



## Gurdi (5. August 2018)

Puh, 1520er Takt bei 925mv scheint mir recht optimistisch für UHD.


----------



## LDNV (5. August 2018)

Und auch damit sollst du recht behalten. Ist mir vorhin abgeschmiert nach ca. ner Stunde. 
Jetzt laufen wieder die alten Settings 1520 / 1020 / 950mv.


----------



## Gurdi (5. August 2018)

LDNV schrieb:


> Und auch damit sollst du recht behalten. Ist mir vorhin abgeschmiert nach ca. ner Stunde.
> Jetzt laufen wieder die alten Settings 1520 / 1020 / 950mv.




Mit 1520 bei 950mv könntest du auch mehr als zufrieden sein, das würde auch für einen sehr starken Chip sprechen.


----------



## LDNV (5. August 2018)

Sag ja. Die liefen gestern einwandfrei.
Und jetzt auch wieder ohne das geringste Problem und jetzt auch wieder die ganze Zeit. Also bisher schaut das sehr stabil aus - in verschiedenen games. Sowohl im komplett ausgelasteten Zustand wie auch im teillast Bereich.
Switche gerade immer wieder mal ingame von ner weile ohne fps cap wie auch mit fps cap zwecks freesync range wo dann hin und wieder eben keine volle auslastung herrscht je nach Szenerie. 

Gestern der besagte crash fand nämlich auch nur im teillast Bereich statt bei Sea of Thieves.


----------



## Gurdi (5. August 2018)

Jag die Karte mal durch den Firestrike Ultra, der ist gut zum testen der Taktstabilität.


----------



## LDNV (5. August 2018)

AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-UD5H




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit sag ich dann mal gute Nacht  (CPU nur noch auf 4,5 Wärme bedingt seit Vega drin ist)


----------



## drstoecker (5. August 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Ich finde ja den Heatkiller richtig gelungen, also er sagt mir optisch sehr zu, in kombination mit der HK AGB/D5 kombi einfach nur ein traum. Leider bin ich durch die Strix ja an den EKWB gebunden, sollte ich doch noch mal alles unter wasser setzen. Auch wenn EK da nicht mithalten kann, wenigstens kein Alphacool...


Musste mir deinen Post nochmal hervorholen, was ist an ekwb so schlecht? Hatte den ekwb auf meiner vega64 drauf und war sehr begeistert, erstens von der Kühlung und zweitens von der Verarbeitung her, wirkt sehr edel und hochwertig. Auch was alphacool angeht kann ich deine Aussage nicht teilen, hatte einen auf meiner rx480 Black drauf und das Teil war ebenfalls top auch was die Verarbeitung angeht. Auch was diese kühllamellen angeht finde ich das ist ein durchdachtes konzept. Vom heatkiller hatte ich nur den für die cpu da, den irgendwas iv pro glaube ich war das, der war auch sehr gut.


----------



## EyRaptor (5. August 2018)

Keine Ahnung ob EKWB inzwischen besser ist, aber mit dem EK Wasserblock auf der r9 390x den ich damals hatte, war das delta T° zwischen Wasser und GPU deutlich höher als mit meinem Phanteks Wasserblock auf der 1080ti.
Und das obwohl die Diefläche der 1080ti (471mm² ) kaum größer ist als bei der 390x (438mm²). Ich lade gleich noch ein paar Screenshots dazu hoch.

Edit: Da sind die Screenshots. Durch den bekannten Verbrauch und die ähnliche Diefläche sowie Wassertemperatur sind die Daten grob vergleichbar.
Screenshot 1= 1080ti mit OC bei 478 Watt verbrauch 41C° (zumindest im Screenshot, es ist noch bis auf 46C° angestiegen)
Screenshot 2= 390x mit OC bei ca. 400 Watt verbrauch 58C°



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## openSUSE (5. August 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob EKWB inzwischen besser ist, aber mit dem EK Wasserblock auf der r9 390x den ich damals hatte, war das delta T° zwischen Wasser und GPU deutlich höher als mit meinem Phanteks Wasserblock auf der 1080ti.
> Und das obwohl die Diefläche der 1080ti (471mm² ) kaum größer ist als bei der 390x (438mm²). Ich lade gleich noch ein paar Screenshots dazu hoch.



Kann ma so nicht vergleich.


----------



## Zwock7420 (5. August 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Musste mir deinen Post nochmal hervorholen, was ist an ekwb so schlecht?



Naja, schlecht würde ich EKWB jetzt nicht im allgemeinen nennen, aber die haben schon dann und wann mal "Problemchen" mit der Verarbeitungsqualität oder mit den Temps...
Habe den EKFC für die Referenz Vega gar nicht erst montiert sondern direkt zurückgeschickt, weil er mir etwas "billig" veratbeitet vorkam. Leichte Grate an mehreren Kanten, komische "gefleckte" Stellen auf der Vernickelung, die auch im allgemeinen alles andere als makellos daher kam...
Vom CPU-Block für den TR habe ich auch oft was von schlechten Temps gelesen, da hat EK wohl sogar nochmal was neues entwickelt, weil die Kunden wohl vom ersten nicht so begeistert waren.
Dann z.B. bei den EK-ACF Fittings... wie oft hab ich mir schon in die Finger geschnitten, weil die Dinger teils messerscharfe Grate an allen Ecken und Enden haben... Da sind sogar die Billig-Fittings von Alphacool deutlich besser, und das sage ich, obwohl ich von denen auch nicht allzu viel halte.

EKWB sind meine ich oft die ersten, die mit Blocks für neue Produkte daherkommen, z.B. auch bei Vega oder dem Threadripper waren sie mit die ersten. An sich ne coole Sache, aber wenn sich das dann in der Qualität niederschlägt, warte ich halt lieber auf was grundsolides von Watercool z.B. die sich mehr Zeit beim Entwickeln ihrer Blocks nehmen.


----------



## panthex (5. August 2018)

Kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen. Ich verbaue EKWB seit Jahren und beziehe auch ausschließlich nur aus Slowenien direkt. 
Die Qualität war immer spitze und der Kundenservice makellos. 
Hab schon öfter neue Brackets oder Tops bezogen, um alte Blöcke wieder für neue Sockel fitzumachen, das ging stets flott und preislich i.O.

Allerdings sind die Radiatorengrößen nicht für alle Gehäuse was. Für die recht großen quadratischen CoolStreams braucht es schon immer ausreichend Platz.
Da sind andere Hersteller gehäusefreundlicher.

Und am allerwichtigsten: Ich hatte noch nie Korrosion oder Galvanisierung.


----------



## Noy (5. August 2018)

Ich hab alle 3 verbaut..
Alphacool fittings aber nicht die billigen..
EKWB Vega Acetal...
HK IV Pro füll copper und HK AGB mit dem Liang Deckel.
Und nen HWlabs Radiator..
Finde alle 3 Hersteller ganz okay. 
Beim HK IV Pro war aber z.b. falsche Schrauben beigelegt... 3x richtig 1x falsch.. wurde zwar anstandslos getauscht waren aber wieder ein paar Tage warten und hätte ich es nicht vorher gemerkt hätte ich mir ggf. den Kühler schräg und vor allem zu fest angezogen..
Den EKWB Block find ich eigentlich Klasse. Ja manche Kanten sind bisschen scharf aber alles noch okay. Geht man halt mal vorsichtig mit ner Feile drüber.. Aber es hat alles gut gepasst, Anleitung war vernünftig.. und vor allem war es der einzige Kühler ohne Plexiglas und Blingbling..
Vernickelt war nichts, ich stehe eher auf Acetal und Kupfer ist für meinen Geachmack "schicker"..

Die Alphacool fittings sind ganz gut verarbeitet. Die ?Brünierung? Ist nicht ganz deckend vorne am Gewinde aber das sieht man ja eh nicht..

Der Radiator ist ebenfalls top.. aber bisschen breiter als andere.. Musste daher ein paar Löcher meines Gehäuses in Langlöcher verwandeln...

Und das EKWB nen 2. TR Block gemacht hat war nichts mit Qualität.. Die haben halt erst versucht bestehendes weiterzuverwenden ging halt nicht so gut.. Immerhin haben Sie es korrigiert und was besseres nachgeschoben bei anderen Firmen wär man wahrscheinlich einfach "im Regen stehen gelassen worden "..

Achja Nachtrag: Die HK Sachen waren direkt aus dem Shop, der Radiator aus Holland über eBay (musste auch einmal getauscht werden weil erst die alte Version kam, alles aber ohne große Probleme) und der Rest von Aquatuning bisher auch hier alles okay. Sind zwar nicht die billigsten und das mit dem Versand ist auch "unschön" in Zeiten von Amazon.. Aber bisher alles gut auch mit Austausch usw. 
Hatte vor dem EKWB erst den Icewolf bestellt aber da war die Qualität wirklich schlecht..  Ausgepackt angeschaut (Lackschäden und Dellen in den Kühlrippen) direkt zurück und den EKWB mit Backplate geordert...


----------



## openSUSE (5. August 2018)

Habe 2  EKWB jeweils auf eine Vega 56 verbaut, keine hatte die hier beschriebenen Mängel.
Auch hier, nichts von solchen Mängeln.
AMD Radeon RX Vega64 ohne Temperatur Limit mit interessanten Erkenntnissen | Tom's Hardware Deutschland

Ein Heatkiller habe ich zurück geschickt und als Montagsmodell abegetan, die kühlleistung der EKWB war auch leicht besser.
Positive war ledeglich die anstandslose rücknahme des Heatkiller, weshalb ich wirklich von einem Montagsmodell ausgehe.


----------



## Zwock7420 (5. August 2018)

panthex schrieb:


> Allerdings sind die Radiatorengrößen nicht für alle Gehäuse was. Für die recht großen quadratischen CoolStreams braucht es schon immer ausreichend Platz.
> Da sind andere Hersteller gehäusefreundlicher.



Das wiederum kann ICH nicht grundsätlich bestätigen. 

Die SE-Reihe der Coolstreams, sind wirklich mit das kompatibelste, was ich jemals erlebt hab. da ist ein 120 breiter Radi wirklich nur exakt 120 breit, und passt (bis auf die Anschlusseite natürlich) wirklich in jeden Lüfterplatz rein. Sieht man auch hier sehr gut:

https://cdn01.hardwareluxx.de/razun...eamSE_00_B8ABEB90C60449B48EE9DF254A82C191.jpg

Ich sage ja auch nicht, dass EK grundsätlich problematisch ist, aber diese 2 Sachen sind MIR halt negativ in Erinnerung geblieben. Die ACF-Fittings nutze ich auch trotzdem weiter, weil sie einfach mega schick sind.... und wenn man sie nicht mit der Hand anzieht, dann muß man sich auch nicht zwangsläufig daran schneiden. Aber enttäuscht hat mich das dennoch etwas.

Edit:


Noy schrieb:


> Den EKWB Block find ich eigentlich Klasse. Ja manche Kanten sind bisschen scharf aber alles noch okay. Geht man halt mal vorsichtig mit ner Feile drüber..



Ja, aber genau daran sieht man finde ich, dass es sich um reine Stangenware handelt, die keiner Kontrolliert bevor sie rausgeht. Klar kann man da mit der Feile drüber und gut ist... aber bei nem Produkt für 100€ erwarte ich einfach, dass sowas nicht nötig sein sollte.


----------



## LDNV (5. August 2018)

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das bei mir trotzdem was nicht hinhaut. 
Habe eben auf Wunsch von jemanden im HWLuxx Vega Thread die Benches mit aktuellen Setting durch laufen lassen und man sagte mir das die GPU Only Power viel zu hoch sei für die eingestellten Werte. 
Habe jetzt natürlich keine Ahnung ... 

GPU-Z und HWInfo jeweils neugestartet: 
(Die GPU-Z Auslese Fehler nerven gewaltig... ) 

FS Ultra:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SP 8k:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sowie Witcher vorhin noch mal nach dem Aufheizen: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und meine derzeitigen Wattman Einstellungen: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Glaube werde mir gleich noch mal die Mühe machen den ganzen Schmu mit Default Setting durch laufen zu lassen und dann noch mal mit meinem derzeitigen Profil und vll kommt man da so zu gewissen Erkenntnissen.


----------



## Gurdi (5. August 2018)

Also die ASIC Power die beim Ultra steht ist auch zu hoch. Da stehen ja 270Watt.
GPU Z zeigt auch 1V an, nicht 950mv. Bei Witcher liegen aber 950mv an bei dir. HW Info zeigt ebenfalls sehr hohe Werte bei dir.
 Was genau liegt denn jetzt wirklich an? 950mv oder 1V?
Aufgrund deiner Einstellungen dürfte aber eigentlich 950mv anliegen.


----------



## Rallyesport (5. August 2018)

Gurdi, ist bei mir genau so, stelle ich die Werte ungefähr identisch mit seinen ein zieht die Karte auch 1,0V und keine 0,975. Sehr seltsam das ganze.


----------



## LDNV (5. August 2018)

950mv ist auch das was ich sehe (siehe Witcher). 
Das einzige was mir auffällt ist, das umso niedriger der Takt ist umso höher die Voltage, bis es sich dann bei 1520-30 bei 0.950 einpendelt. (mit leichten Schwankungen von 0.93x - 0.96x) 

Wobei ich mir bisher aber nichts groß bei gedacht habe.


----------



## Gurdi (5. August 2018)

LDNV schrieb:


> 950mv ist auch das was ich sehe (siehe Witcher).
> Das einzige was mir auffällt ist, das umso niedriger der Takt ist umso höher die Voltage, bis es sich dann bei 1520-30 bei 0.950 einpendelt. (mit leichten Schwankungen von 0.93x - 0.96x)
> 
> Wobei ich mir bisher aber nichts groß bei gedacht habe.



Hmmm, stell mal 950 auf dem Memwert ein. Dann machst du 1000 bei Spannung auf P7, das sollte dann auch in 950 mv resultieren.


----------



## LDNV (5. August 2018)

Okay. 
Ich mach jetzt folgendes: 

Ich mach das ganze Prozedere, also Witcher 30min  / FS Ultra / SP 8k mit default Settings. 

Dann noch mal mit meinen Settings inkl Wattman verlauf. 

Dann noch mal mit deinen Settings, und poste das ganze noch mal. 

Hoffentlich kommen wir der Sache dann auf die Spur  
Danke euch, bis nachher dann


----------



## drstoecker (5. August 2018)

gute neuigkeiten, habe gestern nochmal meine vega zerpflückt und heute den eiswolf montiert. das problem war wieder dasselbe wie vorher, die backplate lies sich nicht richtig installieren sodass die schrauben nur etwas schräg reinzudrehen gingen und das ist ja nicht im sinne des erfinders. also nochmal alles auf neu, habe aber diesmal die 2 schrauben unten nicht direkt festgeschraubt weil dadurch die karte immer verutscht ist und das der grund für das nicht passen der bp war. also erst die karte oben mit 2 schrauben fixiert und dann unten die beiden schrauben festgeschraubt. oben die beiden wieder gelöst, bp drauf und alles sauber verschraubt. schrauben gingen diesmal gerade reinzuschrauben. operation geglückt. hab grad auf die schnelle ein zwei screenshots gemacht. der radi ist ein 120er, wird aber erweitert auf die eisbär 280 + 240er radi.
der aufbau ist derzeit auf meinem benchtable.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3dmark firstrike mit profil turbo im treiber.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bf1 4k mit profil turbo im treiber.

hab das powerlimit auch im nachhinein erhöht, die beiden lüfter liefen aber nicht volle pulle daher ging die gpu temp  dann auch über 56/57grad und der hotspot auf 86grad. werde das system in kürze wieder ins case bauen und mal sehen wie es dann aussieht.

nioch ne kleine ergänzung, bf1 4k pt+50% fans 100%, die karte sowie der 120er radi sind sehr heiss aber es läuft.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LDNV (5. August 2018)

So, dann beginnen wir mal mit der Analyse ... 
Vorgehensweise: 

Witcher 3 ist jeweils vorgeheizt worden, und dann ca. 10 Min mit gelogt worden. 
Bei FS Ultra wurde zwischen den Durchgängen immer gewartet bis die GPU zurück auf 60 Grad ist und dann ebenfalls mit gelogt. 

Setting 1: ist mein eigenes Profil, also das mit 975 beim Ram und P7. 
Setting 2: ist der Vorschlag von Gurdi mit den 1000 auf P7 und 950 beim Ram.

*Witcher 3 - Stock: *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*GPU-Z Log:*

File-Upload.net - Witcher3Stock.txt


*FS Ultra - Stock:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*GPU-Z Log:*

File-Upload.net - FSUltraStock.txt



*Witcher 3 - Stock + 50 TP:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*GPU-Z Log:*

File-Upload.net - Witcher3Stock50TP.txt


*FS Ultra - Stock + 50 TP:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*GPU-Z Log:*

File-Upload.net - FSUltraStock50TP.txt



*Witcher 3 - Setting 1: *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*GPU-Z Log:*

File-Upload.net - WitcherSetting1.txt


*FS Ultra - Setting 1:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*GPU-Z Log:*

https://www.file-upload.net/download-13260160/FSUltraSetting1.txt.html



*Witcher 3 - Setting 2:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*GPU-Z Log:*

https://www.file-upload.net/download-13260161/Witcher3Setting2.txt.html


*FS Ultra - Setting 2:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*GPU-Z Log:*

https://www.file-upload.net/download-13260165/FSUltraSetting2.txt.html

----------------

Keine Ahnung warum der Verbrauch so hoch ist. 
Vll wird ja jemand schlau draus und fällt noch eine Idee ein


----------



## TheEpicHorst (5. August 2018)

Hi,

um noch mal auf meine aussage bezüglich EKWB zurück zu kommen, da daraus wie ich lese eine kleine diskussion entstanden ist: EK liefert ganz solide qualität jedoch eher eine preisklasse zu hoch. 130€ für zB den Full Cover für die Vega Strix ist schon eine nummer. Bei den fittings gibts um das geld auch was besseres. Watercool und Aquacomputer ist preislich ähnlich aufgestellt aber qualitativ schon was anderes, mangels alternative der beiden hersteller bin eben auf EK angewiesen. Ich freue mich auf das ding, auch wenn ich wohl einen heatkiller genommen hätte, wenn der verfügbar gewesen wäre. Alphacool ist wiederum ein anderes thema. Hatte selbst noch nichts von denen in der hand, jedoch kenne ich einige fälle...die leute nennen den hersteller nur noch Alphaschrott und das nicht ohne grund. Falls es jemand mitbekommen hat, im HWLuxx hat sich einer eine Devil 'geschrottet' mit dem Alphacool kühler. Das gpu only design mit den finnen für alles andere sagt mir persönlich auch weniger zu.

LG


----------



## Gurdi (5. August 2018)

@LDNV:Also 240Watt bei Witcher in UHD  sind zwar recht ungewöhnlich, aber das passt schon für den Takt.
Mich wundert eher, dass die Karte nicht abschmiert bei der Voltage.  Wie sieht es denn in anderen spielen aus bei dir?

Also wenns nicht über die 240 hinaus geht musst du dir da nicht den Kopf drüber zerbrechen, Witcher ist halb stressig für ne GraKa.

@Dr. Schöne Werte, wert ich ja glatt neidisch mit meiner Luftkühlung hier.


----------



## drstoecker (5. August 2018)

@gurdi
sind vorerst nur 08/15 werte , Feintuning folgt und da kommst du wieder ins Spiel.


----------



## Cleriker (5. August 2018)

Schöne Werte. Vor allem die Temperaturen sind sehr gleichmäßig, trotz größeren Unterschieden beim Verbrauch. Wenn ich da an die Katastrophe denke die Igor als Test bezeichnet... Da gibt er AMD die Schuld für schlechte tempsensoren, aber auf die Idee zu kommen dass nur er bisher dieses Problem hat, das ist nicht drin. Er hat einfach ein Montagsmodell erwischt, das gibt's immer mal wieder. Als ich noch alle paar Monate umgerüstet habe, war das nichts ungewöhnliches.
Sorry, zurück zu dir.

Du schreibst oben davon dass du das PT veränderst, aber du warst auch am HBM wie man sieht. Die temp lässt das aber scheinbar unberührt. Das ist gut.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## LDNV (6. August 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @LDNV:Also 240Watt bei Witcher in UHD  sind zwar recht ungewöhnlich, aber das passt schon für den Takt.
> Mich wundert eher, dass die Karte nicht abschmiert bei der Voltage.  Wie sieht es denn in anderen spielen aus bei dir?
> 
> Also wenns nicht über die 240 hinaus geht musst du dir da nicht den Kopf drüber zerbrechen, Witcher ist halb stressig für ne GraKa.
> ...



Trotzdem wurmt mich dieses ungewöhnliche Verhalten.  
Will sowas immer wissen und verstehen lach 

Wie gesagt, hab die letzten Tage vieles mit genau diesen Settings getestet und es lief Ausnahmslos alles was anlag. 

Darunter PCars 2 / Gears of War 4 / Sea of Thieves / BF1 / Far Cry 5 / ROTTR. / Skyrim inkl. Mods ohne Ende. 
Und lief stets ohne Probleme. 

Erst als ich auf die 925 runter gegangen bin, hatte ich Probleme. 

Gerade weil die Karte neu im System ist schmeiß ich da sowieso verschiedene Sachen an um zu gucken was ich da nun fahren kann


----------



## Gurdi (6. August 2018)

LDNV schrieb:


> Trotzdem wurmt mich dieses ungewöhnliche Verhalten.
> Will sowas immer wissen und verstehen lach
> 
> Wie gesagt, hab die letzten Tage vieles mit genau diesen Settings getestet und es lief Ausnahmslos alles was anlag.
> ...



Also 240 Watt ASIC sind schon etwas ungewöhnlich selbst für UHD Lastengine. Es kann aber vorkommen, ich hab Witcher leider nicht aber in der Unity Engine gibts bei mir auch mal Szenarien die in die Richtung gehen. Wie viel Watt ASIC hast du im ersten Firestrike Ultra? Der markiert eigentlich die so generell die maximale Last für die Configs.

@Cleriker: Der HBM wird einfach immer heiß


----------



## LDNV (6. August 2018)

max 267.
Ich denke mal das die Temp den etwas unüblichen Wert evt. verschuldet. 

Hab im Luxx ein ähnliches Setting gesehen, aber mit weit aus niedrigeren Temps und da waren es dann AVG 50w weniger.


----------



## Gurdi (6. August 2018)

LDNV schrieb:


> max 267.
> Ich denke mal das die Temp den etwas unüblichen Wert evt. verschuldet.
> 
> Hab im Luxx ein ähnliches Setting gesehen, aber mit weit aus niedrigeren Temps und da waren es dann AVG 50w weniger.



Hmmm nee das darf eigentlich nicht sein. 270Watt ASIC, das macht keinen Sinn. Da läuft was schief.
Ich brauch mal einen so gerarteten Screenshot von dir, wichtig ist dass die Maus über den Graphen liegt. Am besten im Strike und mit allen relevanten Angaben wie unten z.B. Wichtig ist die ASIC, Spannung,Takt und Auslastung am besten im Afterburner da man die Graphen besser nachvollziehen kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LDNV (6. August 2018)

Gib mir 10 min, dann ist er hier.

Edit: 

So nun aber: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe ist nach deinen Vorstellungen


----------



## Cleriker (6. August 2018)

Ich finde die 240-270 Watt gar nicht so wild muss ich sagen. Zwischen 50 und 80 Watt muss man für den Rest draufrechnen, wobei der Unterschied abhängig von der Wärme der Karte ist. Heißt im Klartext: Ist die Karte sehr heiß, eher Richtung 80 Watt, ist die Karte kühl, eher 50 Watt. Das würde bedeuten dass er die Karte unter Volllast bei 290-350 Watt fährt statt mit 375 Watt und Peaks auf 450. 

@LDNV

Kannst du die Karte nochmal mit dem Standardmäßigen "Ausgewogen"-Profil und PT+50 durch den Test jagen? Mich würde mal dort die Asic interessieren.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (6. August 2018)

LDNV schrieb:


> Gib mir 10 min, dann ist er hier.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



Interessant. Das hab ich ja noch nie gesehen.
Vielleicht erst mal was generelles dazu.
-Dein Ergebnis im Ultra entspricht den Erwartungen an den Takt. Deine 1530er Core liegen also an.
-Der anliegende Takt passt zu den eingestellten Werten. 1592 bei 950mv ergibt etwa 1530er Takt.
-Bitte den HotSpot auch immer anzeigen lassen im GPU Z
-Deine HotSpot Temp sieht ganz gut aus im allgemeinen, die Differenz ist recht gering. Dein Chip dürfte also anständig mit WLP verarbeitet sein.
-Deine VR SOC und VR Mem sollten nicht heißer als 95 Grad werden im 24/7.

Nun zu deinem "Problem"
Es ist tatsächlich ziemlich kurios bei dir. In Witcher hast du 240Watt ASIC anliegen, im Ultra 270 Watt. Deine Spannung ist aber überall bei 950mv wie du es ja auch eigentlich eingestellt hast.
270Watt mit 950mv sind aber irgendwo nicht mehr real.Selbst mit 1V ist das zu viel.

Was passiert hier also? Vega passt bis zu einem gewissen Grad die Leistungsaufnahme an den Bedarf an um den anliegenden Takt zu realisieren bzw. so hoch wie möglich zu boosten.
Bei dir gibt es aber überhaupt keine Grenze, das heißt die Karte nimmt sich so viel wie diese benötigt um den Takt zu halten.Höchstwahrscheinlich ändert sich auch in Wirklichkeit die Spannung.
Das die ASIC Angaben falsch sind bei dir, kann auch nicht sein. Die Temperaturen insbesondere auf den Wandlern zeigen dass diese Last wirklich anliegt.

Deine Karte ist eigentlich viel zu heiß für deine eingestellten Werte. 1530er Takt sind eigentlich zu viel für deine Temperaturen. Deine Karte sorgt aber trotzdem dafür dass der Boost gehalten wird.
Was ich vermute ist folgendes: Es wurde etwas bei den neuen Chargen der Karten verändert.
Lies mal deine Biosversion mit ATI Flash oder GPU Z aus. Das Datum des Bios und die Versionsnummer wären interessant.
Teste mal deine Einstellungen mit höheren Spannungen, also mit 1-1,05V und dokumentiere mal die die Daten dazu. Idealerweise höhere Spannung mit deinem jetzigen Takt.

Es gibt da eine interessante Besonderheit bei den Gigabytekarten sehe ich gerade.
Die 56er von Gigabyte hat bereits eine maximale  TDC Power von unglaublichen 403 A....
Die 64er dürfte dann sogar noch höher liegen. Zum Vergleich: Eine LC Vega hat gerade mal 300A. Das ist ja mal interessant.
Wenn man das Gigabyte Bord unter Wasser setzen würde, dürfte es  damit die am stärksten zu übertaktende Vega sein auf dem Markt. Wenn man das Powertarget dann noch hoch schraubt hat man statt 400Amper sage und schreibe 600A Durchgangsleistung. Kurios.


----------



## LDNV (6. August 2018)

Klingt ja in der Tat sehr Interessant. 
Hab ja gesagt, schade das die GB Karten nicht mehr beachtetet werden. 

Ernsthaft, das wundert mich bei GB irgendwie gar nicht wenn dem so sein sollte, Bei ihren nV Karten haben sie zwischen durch auch immer irgendwelche dabei die, ohne das man das groß kommuniziert hätte, ein wesentlich höhere PT ermöglichten oder sonst was. Die scheinen generell gerne mal zu experimentieren. 

Was ich weiß , aus dem THG Test, das sie zwischen durch wohl auch das Bios der Karten geändert haben. 



> Wir müssen voranstellen, dass wir alle Spiele eigentlich sogar doppelt benchmarken mussten. Gigabyte hat im letzten Moment noch AMDs neuen Kernel vom Source-BIOS eingearbeitet, der den Custom-Modellen mit einer angepassten Power-Table entgegenkommt. Das hat den durchschnittlichen Takt der Karte um ca. 50 MHz angehoben und sogar noch ein wenig Leistungsaufnahme gespart.



Vernunft statt UEbergewicht: Gigabyte RX Vega64 Gaming OC im Test | Tom's Hardware Deutschland

Meine Bios Version, laut GPU-Z, entspricht aber auch den von ihrer Karte die sie getestet haben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch der File dazu: 

File-Upload.net - Vega10.rom

Das man den Hotspot anzeigen kann, wusste ich nicht. Hatte mich schon gewundert. Ist jetzt mit an  

Ja dann teste ich nachher mal mit höheren Spannungen und lass die Lüfter mal hart arbeiten  



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich finde die 240-270 Watt gar nicht so wild muss ich sagen. Zwischen 50 und 80 Watt muss man für den Rest draufrechnen, wobei der Unterschied abhängig von der Wärme der Karte ist. Heißt im Klartext: Ist die Karte sehr heiß, eher Richtung 80 Watt, ist die Karte kühl, eher 50 Watt. Das würde bedeuten dass er die Karte unter Volllast bei 290-350 Watt fährt statt mit 375 Watt und Peaks auf 450.
> 
> @LDNV
> 
> ...



Das hatte ich auf der letzten Seite schon gemacht, und unter den Screens jeweils den GPU-Z Log gepostet. 
Hatte ich das missverständlich gekennzeichnet? Hatte mich schon gewundert warum sich keiner den Log anschaut  

FS Ultra - Stock:

max 222.0 ASIC

FS Ultra - Stock + 50 TP: 

max 328.0 Asic


----------



## Cleriker (6. August 2018)

Interessantes Edit Gurdi (bitte zukünftig kennzeichnen). 
Hat die gigabreit ein custom PCB? Also gibt's überhaupt die Chance die zu ersäufen?


@LDNV
Schande über mein Haupt. Mein Interesse an deiner Karte war zu dem Moment noch nicht ausreichend geweckt, muss ich zugeben. Ich bin ja fast ausschließlich mit dem Handy online und da ist das anschauen dieser logs etwas umständlich.
Laut deinen Zahlen hast du durch das festsetzen der Spannung jetzt aber einen höheren Takt und dennoch fast 60 Watt eingespart. Klingt für mich persönlich ordentlich.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## LDNV (6. August 2018)

Da wird wohl das hauptsächliche Problem liegen. (Siehe THG Test den ich verlinkt habe). 
Selbst ein Morpheus könnte schon Probleme machen.


----------



## Gurdi (6. August 2018)

Dein Bios hat eigentlich keine Auffälligkeiten, bis eben auf die ebenfalls etwas erhöhte TDC Power:
VGA Bios Collection: Gigabyte RX Vega 64 8192 MB | TechPowerUp
Liegt aber deutlich unter der 56er TDC Seltsamerweise.
Zum Vergleich ein Nitro Bios:
VGA Bios Collection: Sapphire RX Vega 64 8192 MB | TechPowerUp


----------



## LDNV (6. August 2018)

Hab es eben mal ausgelotet. 
Hier der Screen mit gleichen Takt und leicht schwankenden 1V. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind dann 296 Peak

Edit: 
Ja bei der SOC Temp wieder einmal verklickt 
Mach ich jetzt aber nicht neu, geht uns ja eh um Spannung und Asic.


----------



## Gurdi (6. August 2018)

Stell das mal ein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sollte dein FS Ultra eigentlich aussehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LDNV (6. August 2018)

Mit deinen Settings: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich den Takt dann soweit anhebe das ich, ausgehend von deinen Settings, wieder auf 1530 lande, schmiert FS ab. 

Hier, da ich das gerade mit den 1v mal Testweise angelegt hatte, 1v mit 1600:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

Noch mal mit einem anderen Ansatz, ausgehend von deinen Settings: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für mich sieht das aus, das egal mit welchen Ansatz, für den selben Takt fast genau das selbe an Verbrauch raus springt.


----------



## Cleriker (6. August 2018)

Was für eine HBM avg temp ist das?

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## bath92 (6. August 2018)

@LDNV: Ich würde den WattMan nicht für UV/OC bei Vega verwenden, der eignet sich nur für ein paar grundlegende UV-/OC-Tests.
Würde nach den ersten Tests auf das  OverdriveNTool zurückgreifen, damit hat man mehr Kontrolle.

Edit: Damit könntest du schonmal eine Fehlerquelle (WattMan) ausschließen.


----------



## Cleriker (6. August 2018)

Ohne das bös zu meinen, aber inwiefern hast du damit mehr Kontrolle? Das Tool ändert doch nur die P States, richtig?

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (6. August 2018)

Tja, es ist mir ein Mysterium.
Deine Karte legt offensichtlich die höher ausgestaltete TDC Power generell an.Die 37 Watt TDC die deine Karte mehr als normal hat im Bios, werden einfach oben drauf gesetzt.
Das ist fast exakt der Wert den deine Karte übers Ziel hinaus schießt bei der ASIC.
Gigabyte scheint schlicht durch eine maximierte Stromversorgung den Takt zu stabilisieren. Ob das jetzt der eigenen Stromversorgung geschuldet ist oder schlicht einfach gewollt bleibt wohl GB Geheimnis. Interessant ist es alle mal.

Bleibt für dich wie du damit am besten umgehst.

Generell ist das eigentlich nicht schlecht was deine Karte macht, es sorgt dafür dass du einen Takt stabil bekommst den du eigentlich nicht stabil haben würdest auf einer anderen Karte.
Es nervt aber natürlich etwas beim UV, da du mehr Verbrauch hast als du eigentlich angestrebt hast. Deine Verbrauchsdifferenz liegt in Spannung übersetzt bei etwa 50-75mv.

Also was machen?  Entweder nutzt du diese Gegebenheit dafür die Karte hoch zu takten und lebst mit dem höheren Verbrauch in einigen Fällen. Deine Karte richtet sich ganz offensichtlich recht dynamisch an dem Lastszenario aus, gut zu sehen an den 30Watt ASIC Differenz zwischen Witcher und FS Ultra.
So hast du eigentlich eine sher stabile Karte wo andere Karten einfach aussteigen würden.

Wenn du weniger Verbrauchen willst, musst du korrelierend mit der Spannung runter. 900mv sind meist recht zickig, also würde ich dir 925mv empfehlen. Das sollte die Sache etwas gerade rücken. Damit dürftest du einen Takt in der nähe von 1,5Ghz stabil bekommen und den Verbrauch um 10-20 Watt senken können. Etwas Abstriche beim Takt müsstest du dafür machen, wie gesagt eigentlich dürfte deine Karte 1530 UHD Last nicht mit 950mv schaffen bei deinen Temps.

Das nutzen vom Overdrive N wäre auf jedenfall einen versuch wert, wobei davon auszugehen ist dass es auf das selbe Ergebnis hinaus läuft.


----------



## bath92 (6. August 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ohne das bös zu meinen, aber inwiefern hast du damit mehr Kontrolle? Das Tool ändert doch nur die P States, richtig?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk



WattMan erlaubt das ändern von P6 und P7 wohingegen mit dem OverdriveNTool der Zugriff auf alle P-States möglich ist.
Somit weiß man genau was hier standardmäßig eingetragen wurde bzw. kann die einzelnen P-States manuell verändern. Für mich hat man somit mit OverdriveNTool mehr Möglichkeiten.

Will damit den WattMan in keinster Weise abwerten, aber mir persönlich ist das Gebotene dann zu wenig um die Karte individuell zu konfigurieren.

Edit: Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass eigentlich nur P6 und P7 für den anliegenden Takt verantwortlich sind, aber trotzdem überzeug ich mich lieber selbst davon, welche Werte bei den anderen P-States hinterlegt wurden. Kontrolle ist eben besser, außerdem sollten für max. UV auch die Spannungswerte für die anderen P-States angepasst werden.

Edit2: Werde demnächst meine UV-Ergebnisse zusammenfassen und hier reinstellen, bin bis jetzt einfach nicht dazu gekommen. Und evtl. Hilfts ja in Zukunft noch dem ein oder anderen User hier.


----------



## Gurdi (6. August 2018)

Overdrive N hat auch noch einige andere spezifische Vorteile.
Wer ein eigentlich zu schwaches NT hat z.B. kann mit dem Overdrive N effektiv gegensteuern indem er alle P-States editiert.

Auch nützlich ist das Tool wenn man häufig Chill nutzt, da man dort auch schön die Teillast Bereiche reduzieren kann.
Es brauch aber keiner erwarten dass er generell bessere Übertaktungsergebnisse erzielt damit.


----------



## LDNV (6. August 2018)

Nee nee, noch ein Tool mehr im HG brauch ich auch nicht wirklich wenn es nicht signifikant hilfreich ist. 

Hier noch mal ein ganz anderen Ansatz. 
Mit 900mv bei 1500 MHz. 

Diesmal im Real Betrieb in Graphen festgehalten, ohne FPS Cap oder Sync. (welch graus für die Augen  )
Und das bei dem heißen Wetter...  aber lässt mir ja keine Ruhe  

BF 1  - Ultra - 2160p




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Witcher 3 - 2160p - Max Out + Gameworks




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. ich versteh immer noch nicht wieso Afterburner teils so merkwürdige Screenshot Formate raus haut.


----------



## Gurdi (6. August 2018)

LDNV schrieb:


> Nee nee, noch ein Tool mehr im HG brauch ich auch nicht wirklich wenn es nicht signifikant hilfreich ist.
> 
> Hier noch mal ein ganz anderen Ansatz.
> Mit 900mv bei 1500 MHz.
> ...



Das sieht doch sinnig aus, wenn du das Stabil bekommst bist du auf dem selben Niveau wie ich mit 950mv.
220 Watt sind gängig in UHD bei guter Auslastung. In vielen Spielen hast du meist eher so um die 200 dann.
Das ganze tut auch deiner HBM und SOC Temp ganz gut.


----------



## LDNV (6. August 2018)

Denke ich auch.
Ohne deine vorgeschlagenen Werte und ausgehend davon, hätte ich diesen Punkt wohl so schnell nicht gefunden. Dankeschön 

Werde das nun auch erstmal wieder eine Weile testen und ein paar Games mehr anschmeißen sowie zwischen freesync range (sprich oft teillast) und ohne fps cap switchen.

Finde es auch gut bei dem heißen Wetter in Angriff zu nehmen, so weiß man wenigstens wirklich das die Kiste 24/7 hält ohne dann ständig auf Anzeigen zu achten, außer aus Interesse oder wenn einem was komisch vorkommt natürlich 

Damit läuft sie, ausgehend der Asic Power nun mit 50-60w mehr als meins alte 1080 @ 1811 gpu + uv. Und leistet bissel mehr.

Bin ich zufrieden als 24/7 setting.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (6. August 2018)

Hab grad über den Treiber den Adrenalin 18.8.1 installiert bekommen. Den gibt´s noch nicht mal bei AMD im Downloadbereich.


----------



## LDNV (6. August 2018)

Habe ich gerade eben auch Angeboten bekommen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drstoecker (6. August 2018)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Hab grad über den Treiber den Adrenalin 18.8.1 installiert bekommen. Den gibt´s noch nicht mal bei AMD im Downloadbereich.


Heute Mittag war noch nix da, sind ja diesmal fix.


----------



## Gurdi (7. August 2018)

Gibt jetzt ein neues Bundle zur Vega:
AMD RAISE THE GAME BUNDLE | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de
und die Nitro ist jetzt lieferbar.
8GB Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 64 Nitro+ Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de

Bei Caseking gibts die Nitro56er zu nem guten Preis:
Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX Vega 56, 8192 MB HBM2


----------



## RivaTNT2 (7. August 2018)

Oh Gott bei der Vega 56... -30%, alles klar. Weil die normal ja auch 670€ wert ist 

Aber die Nitro+ ist echt ein gutes Angebot.


----------



## hks1981 (7. August 2018)

Warum gibt es eigentlich die Nitro nicht in der 64er Ausführung zumindest habe ich diese noch nicht gefunden? Halt hab sie gefunden auf Caseking  Komisch auf Geizhals wird nur die 56er gelistet?!?


----------



## RivaTNT2 (7. August 2018)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Warum gibt es eigentlich die Nitro nicht in der 64er Ausführung zumindest habe ich diese noch nicht gefunden? Halt hab sie gefunden auf Caseking  Komisch auf Geizhals wird nur die 56er gelistet?!?


Meinst du die hier?
Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX Vega 64 ab €' '519,-- de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## hks1981 (7. August 2018)

Sag ja, eigenartig ^^ War anscheinend ein Anzeigefehler. denn ich habe diese nur als 56er gefunden gehabt auf Geizhals. Erst wie ich auf den Link von dir klickte und dann nochmals auf Geizhals gesucht habe, war Sie auch da


----------



## LDNV (7. August 2018)

Der neue Treiber läuft bisher bei mir Problemlos. 

Voltage musste ich ein klein wenig anpassen auf ~912mv statt 900. 
Läuft seither aber nun sauber. 

Hab ganz vergessen wie nice Dying Light immer noch aussieht 

2160p , alles hoch inkl. nV Zeugs außer PCSS:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ploddi (7. August 2018)

Ich habe heute meine Sapphire Vega64 Nitro+ erhalten und natürlich direkt eingebaut. Ich teste aktuell etwas rum und irgendwie steige in mit den beiden Bios Varianten nicht durch.

Im Auslieferungszustand war der Schalter weg von den Monitor-Anschlüssen geschaltet. Nun habe ich gelesen, dass dies bei allen Vegas der "Stromsparmodus" ist. Entsprechend habe ich den Schalter zu den Anschlüssen hin bewegt.

Nun habe ich den Unigine Superposition mehrfach laufen lassen - mit beiden Bios Versionen. Unter dem vermeidlich langsameren Bios bekomme ich allerdings mehr Punkte. Ich kann auch währenddessen ganz gut beobachten, dass der Core Clock etwas höher bleibt.
Ist der Schalter evtl. mittlerweile vertauscht oder macht da Sapphire nur eine Ausnahme? Oder hat das ganze andere Gründe?

Ich habe sonst noch keine Einstellungen in WattMan etc. vorgenommen. Nur das Profil auf "Turbo" gesetzt.


----------



## Gurdi (7. August 2018)

Ploddi schrieb:


> Ich habe heute meine Sapphire Vega64 Nitro+ erhalten und natürlich direkt eingebaut. Ich teste aktuell etwas rum und irgendwie steige in mit den beiden Bios Varianten nicht durch.
> 
> Im Auslieferungszustand war der Schalter weg von den Monitor-Anschlüssen geschaltet. Nun habe ich gelesen, dass dies bei allen Vegas der "Stromsparmodus" ist. Entsprechend habe ich den Schalter zu den Anschlüssen hin bewegt.
> 
> ...



Zu den Anschlüssen hin ist das Sparprofil, von ihnen weg ist Turbo bzw. Standard.


----------



## Ploddi (7. August 2018)

Echt? Dann kann ich entweder nicht lesen oder die ersten Google-Ergebnisse sind falsch 

Danke auf jeden Fall.

Ich werde mich dann gleich mal an die Settings machen. Das die GPU nicht an den genannten Takt kommt, schiebe ich mal auf die Temperaturen aktuell?


----------



## Gurdi (7. August 2018)

Ploddi schrieb:


> Echt? Dann kann ich entweder nicht lesen oder die ersten Google-Ergebnisse sind falsch
> 
> Danke auf jeden Fall.
> 
> Ich werde mich dann gleich mal an die Settings machen. Das die GPU nicht an den genannten Takt kommt, schiebe ich mal auf die Temperaturen aktuell?



Das ist normal, hat auch nichts mit den Temepraturen zu tun. Deine Nitro dürfte so irgendwo zwischen 1530und 1590 boosten


----------



## LDNV (7. August 2018)

Hat hier irgendjemand No Man Sky NEXT?
Ich weiß natürlich das dass Spiel auf AMD grakas z. Z. Katastrophal läuft. ABER das ich das nicht mal in FHD zu stabilen 60 fps bewegen kann, kann ich kaum glauben.

Vll liegt es auch an meiner CPU, wobei mir das schon zu krass wäre (auf den pcgh test hier schiel) jedenfalls passt da irgendwas nicht. 

Wie läuft es bei euch sofern ihr es habt?

Hier wird nicht mal der volle takt / auslastung erreicht, selbst bei 4k nicht, was wiederum gegen ein CPU Limit spricht. Wäre sie in 4k voll ausgelastet aber in fhd nicht, wäre die Sache mit dem CPU Limit hingegen klar. 

(möchte nur ungern in den thread dazu fragen, da der so versifft war mit dem unsäglichen vs geblubber und das wohl nur wieder anheizen würde...)


----------



## Gurdi (7. August 2018)

Ich hab das Spiel nicht, aber laut den PCGH Benches ist die Vega jetzt eigentlich nicht so übel in dem Game.
Vor allen in höheren Auflösungen. konstante 60Fps sind aber wohl nicht drin, da gibts wohl ein Overheadproblem.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (7. August 2018)

LDNV schrieb:


> Hat hier irgendjemand No Man Sky NEXT?
> Ich weiß natürlich das dass Spiel auf AMD grakas z. Z. Katastrophal läuft. ABER das ich das nicht mal in FHD zu stabilen 60 fps bewegen kann, kann ich kaum glauben.
> 
> Vll liegt es auch an meiner CPU, wobei mir das schon zu krass wäre (auf den pcgh test hier schiel) jedenfalls passt da irgendwas nicht.
> ...



Schau mal hier http://www.pcgameshardware.de/No-Mans-Sky-Spiel-16108/Specials/No-Mans-Sky-Next-Benchmarks-1261552/

PCGH schafft mit dem 6800K min. 51 FPS.


----------



## LDNV (7. August 2018)

Ach haben sie mittlerweile ein CPU test nach geschoben? Sehr schön.

Na gut dann ist der Fall wohl klar, danke euch 

Auch wenn ich es trotzdem zu krass finde was das Ding an der CPU nuckelt, hab ich nun noch ein grund mehr mich auf ende /anfang des Jahres auf Zen zu freuen


----------



## Gurdi (7. August 2018)

LDNV schrieb:


> Ach haben sie mittlerweile ein CPU test nach geschoben? Sehr schön.
> 
> Na gut dann ist der Fall wohl klar, danke euch
> 
> Auch wenn ich es trotzdem zu krass finde was das Ding an der CPU nuckelt, hab ich nun noch ein grund mehr mich auf ende /anfang des Jahres auf Zen zu freuen



Ich hab auch so ein Crapgame was ich aktuell wieder Spiele, Dreadnought
Startseite - Dreadnought

Da muss ich sogar das HT ausschalten weil es mit dermaßen ruckelt im CPU Limit dass es schon nicht mehr heilig ist. Die dämlichen Microruckler mit HT on schaffen es sogar das mein System aufgrund der massiven Lastschwankungen und der damit verbundenen Vegapeaks mein NT sich verabschiedet. Ich hab das zwar im Griff mit den passenden Configs, aber sowas ist natürlich Mist.


----------



## Rallyesport (7. August 2018)

Ich hab mir das Spiel vor drei Tagen auch angeschaut Gurdi, das ist das 1. Spiel was es schafft das die Vega immer noch mit 85° in die Drossel läuft, das schafft nichtmal GTA V


----------



## geisi2 (7. August 2018)

Wer von Euch hat ne Red Devil Vega64 und wie zufrieden seit ihr mit Eurer Karte?

Meine  Karte läuft jetzt stabil bei 1650MHz im Boost. (Superposition 1080p Extreme)
Verbrauch bin ich bei 270W.(Medium 1080p Preset 255W) Der Boost schwankt den ganzen Test praktisch nicht und die Temperatur liegt am Ende bei 70Grad. 
HBM 1050/Voltage -150/Takt: 1760 (MSI Afterburner Sets). Bin jetzt beim 6.ten Durchlauf ohne Probs...
Keine "Super" Werte aber ich denk mal ganz ok für 24/7. Etwas mehr würde noch gehen aber bringt am Ende fast nix mehr an Mehrleistung (in Games z.B.)
Mich würde interessieren wie Eure Settings so aussehen und auf was ihr Wert gelegt habt. Bei mir wars eher ein Kompromiss aus Leistung und Stromverbrauch.  

Hab mal zum testen die Lüfter auf 100% gestellt. Meine Fresse, da hat sich gleich der Hund erschrocken der 2m neben dem Rechner lag.
Mein normales Arbeitsgerät ist prinzipbedingt ähnlich laut^^ 
YouTube

Mit Lüftersteuerung gehts aber ganz gut. Ziel war unter Last um die 70Grad zu liegen. Mach ich Tornado (so hören sich die 100% an) dann bleibt die Karte knapp unter 60Grad...ist aber echt nicht mehr praktikabel.
Insgesamt bin ich ganz zufrieden mit der Karte und in Verbindung mit dem neuen Freesync Monitor ein echter Fortschritt zu meinem bisherigem Setup (WQHD 60Hz mit 1070) was das Spielgefühl angeht.
Mir fehlt jetzt der Vergleich zu anderen Customs aber die Red Devil würd ich jetzt mal als solide Vega64 Karte bezeichnen. Die Kühlung scheint ganz gut zu sein, werd aber noch die WLP wechseln.
Das Video bei Gamers Nexus (keine WLP auf HBM) lässt mir eh keine Ruhe und der Kühler muss bei Gelegenheit runter. Mal sehen ob da  noch was geht.

Wenn mich morgen jemand nach ner Empfehlung für 3440x1440 fragen würde....es wäre je nach vorh. Sync wärs die Vega64 oder die 1080. Wobei ich die Vega64 hier leistungsmässig etwas vorne sehe. 
Jetzt muss nur der Preis weiter fallen...


----------



## Rallyesport (7. August 2018)

So was lange währt wird endlich gut 
Also nach dem hin und her bei Mindfactory, habe ich mich jetzt mal an Aquatuning gewendet, ich hab es mir angesehen mit den eigenbau Waküs aber ich bin mir da echt unsicher, nett gemeint aber wie gesagt keine Experimente. 
Ich hab mir also bei Aquatuning den Eiswolf 240mm gekauft, der war dort lieferbar und siehe da, einen Tag später Email ist nicht mehr lieferbar, ich dachte schon geht das wieder los, mein Schreibtisch hatte schon Bissspuren^^
Nach einem Telefonat mit dem Sales Manager von denen haben wir nun die Bestellung umgeswitcht auf den 120mm Eiswolf, man kam mir auch etwas mit dem Preis entgegen. 
jetzt habe ich aber ein problem, der 240mm Radiator hätte bei meinem Gehäuse an den Deckel gepasst, der 120mm ist durch die beiden Lüfter aber zu dick um ihn dort zu verbauen, an der Frontblende ist auch kein Platzda ich dort 2 140mm Lüfter verbaut habe und durch den festplattenkäfig eh nicht so viel Platz habe, in dem oberen Bereich habe ich zwar einen nachrüst Slot für einen 120mm Lüfter verbaut, der ist aber auch zu klein um einen Radiator unter zu bringen, das Seitenteil hat auch wieder nur ne Öffnung für einen 140mm Lüfter. Einzig der hinten rausblasende Lüfter hat Platz um einen Fetten Radiator ausserhalb zu montieren. Da ist aber schon der Radiator von meiner Master Liquid Lite CPU Kühlung angebracht...^^ 

Jetzt zu meiner Frage, ich habe einen Wraith Prism hier liegen meint ihr ich soll diesen montieren und den Radiator des Eiswolf an den Platz setzen wo jetzt der Radiator der AIO sitzt? Meint ihr der Prism wird meinen 1800X kühlen können? Zur Not gehe ich auch wieder auf Stock Werte zurück, die 200MHz mehr oder weniger sind mir beim Ryzen egal, um kurzzeitige Benches zu fahren kann ich ihn ja immer wieder übertakten.
Oder soll ich mir einen Adapter für das Seitenteil bauen um dort den Eiswolf ausblasend zu montieren und die AIO auf dem Ryzen lassen. 
Achso zu sagen sei das die Pumpe der Master Liquid absolut unhörbar arbeitet (bzw. im Grundrauschen meines PC´s untergeht) 
Die AIO könnte ich zu Not einlagern bzw beim nächsten Bauprojekt unter bringen, oder halt den Prism.

Achso was eventuell wichtig ist, mein Gehäuse ist ein LianLi PC7 HX


----------



## Gurdi (8. August 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das Spiel vor drei Tagen auch angeschaut Gurdi, das ist das 1. Spiel was es schafft das die Vega immer noch mit 85° in die Drossel läuft, das schafft nichtmal GTA V



Der Schiffshangar ist halb ziemlich Böse von der Auslastung und der Temperaturentwicklung.
Vega an sich wird auch gut belastet und die Performance auf Seiten der GraKa ist gut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Spiel macht aber wirklich Spaß, wer WOT und Co mag, der sollte mal einen Blick riskieren, ist Free to Play.

@Geisi:Hmm, 270Watt ASIC und 1650Core sind jetzt irgendwie nicht so richtig ein Sparprofil.
Schau mal hier für Vergleichswerte:
Vega 56/64 OC & UV Anleitung @ Rajintek Morpheus 2 inkl. Backplate


----------



## TheEpicHorst (8. August 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> So was lange währt wird endlich gut
> Also nach dem hin und her bei Mindfactory, habe ich mich jetzt mal an Aquatuning gewendet, ich hab es mir angesehen mit den eigenbau Waküs aber ich bin mir da echt unsicher, nett gemeint aber wie gesagt keine Experimente.
> Ich hab mir also bei Aquatuning den Eiswolf 240mm gekauft, der war dort lieferbar und siehe da, einen Tag später Email ist nicht mehr lieferbar, ich dachte schon geht das wieder los, mein Schreibtisch hatte schon Bissspuren^^
> Nach einem Telefonat mit dem Sales Manager von denen haben wir nun die Bestellung umgeswitcht auf den 120mm Eiswolf, man kam mir auch etwas mit dem Preis entgegen.
> ...



Ich würde den Prism verwenden und den radiator hinten ausblasend anbringen. Empfinde ich als eleganteste lösung. Bist du sicher, dass sich das platzmäßig ausgeht?

LG


----------



## Rallyesport (8. August 2018)

Hey Horst,
also ich würde einen Lüfter und den Radiator ausserhalb vom Gehäuse anbringen, ich habe Schlauchauslässe die nach oben hin offen sind um genau das machen zu können, dann ist im Gehäuse nur der eine Lüfter Verbaut, das geht 100%.
Müsste ich den Radiator im Gehäuse verbauen würde die Sache schon anders aussehen, da könnte es sehr knapp werden. 
Gut dann werde ich wohl die AIO CPU Kühlung abbauen und mir den Prism verbauen, ich denke nicht das es sich Temperaturtechnisch viel gibt, es wird wohl etwas lauter, aber die Vega wird ja um 100% leiser, von daher denke ich geht das schon, ich habe schliesslich fast ein Jahr das Vega Sausen gehört^^


@ Gurdi, ja das stimmt, beim Benchmark habe ich in WQHD und alles auf high bzw episch 119FPS erreicht im Benchmark. Das liegt aber nicht an der Vega die kann nämlich noch etwas mehr, ich hänge da im CPU Limit, rein von der Auslastung her würde ich bei den Settings der Vega zwischen 125-135FPS zutrauen.


----------



## Gurdi (8. August 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Hey Horst,
> @ Gurdi, ja das stimmt, beim Benchmark habe ich in WQHD und alles auf high bzw episch 119FPS erreicht im Benchmark. Das liegt aber nicht an der Vega die kann nämlich noch etwas mehr, ich hänge da im CPU Limit, rein von der Auslastung her würde ich bei den Settings der Vega zwischen 125-135FPS zutrauen.



Die 120 sind internes Framelimit. Im Spiel selbst hat man dann aber im Multiplayer ein massives CPU Limit.


----------



## Richi1605 (8. August 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das Spiel macht aber wirklich Spaß, wer WOT und Co mag, der sollte mal einen Blick riskieren, ist Free to Play.



Welches Spiel ist das ?? Sieht witzig aus


----------



## Gurdi (8. August 2018)

Richi1605 schrieb:


> Welches Spiel ist das ?? Sieht witzig aus



Macht auch Spaß, ist free to play aber kein pay to win.
YouTube
Die Schiffe - Dreadnought


----------



## Richi1605 (8. August 2018)

Danke 

Lade es mir mal runter


----------



## Lihp17 (8. August 2018)

So meine Vega 64 Nitro ist heute auch eingetrudelt. Gerade frisch eingebaut. Echt ne tolle Karte, wenn auch ein richtiger Koloss Werde mich die Tage dann nochmal in Ruhe einlesen und ans Undervolten machen. Gerade mal schnell den FC 5 Bench durchlaufen lassen und das war schon ein nettes Leistungsplus gegenüber meiner alten RX480 
Von der Software seitens Sapphire bin ich aber enttäuscht. Die vegakompatible Trixx-Version gibt es nur bei Drittanbietern und selbst damit lässt sich nichts an den RGBs einstellen. Hab jetzt über Umwege eine Standalone Version der Nitro Glow Software gefunden, aber es leuchten nur das Sapphire und das Vega Logo. Die Lüfter bleiben dunkel.
Kann mir ein anderer Nitro+ Besitzer da weiterhelfen?


----------



## TheEpicHorst (8. August 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Hey Horst,
> also ich würde einen Lüfter und den Radiator ausserhalb vom Gehäuse anbringen, ich habe Schlauchauslässe die nach oben hin offen sind um genau das machen zu können, dann ist im Gehäuse nur der eine Lüfter Verbaut, das geht 100%.
> Müsste ich den Radiator im Gehäuse verbauen würde die Sache schon anders aussehen, da könnte es sehr knapp werden.
> Gut dann werde ich wohl die AIO CPU Kühlung abbauen und mir den Prism verbauen, ich denke nicht das es sich Temperaturtechnisch viel gibt, es wird wohl etwas lauter, aber die Vega wird ja um 100% leiser, von daher denke ich geht das schon, ich habe schliesslich fast ein Jahr das Vega Sausen gehört^^
> ...



Sorry, hatte ich überlesen mit dem außerhalb montieren. Ist vermutlich die beste lösung, wenn es dich nicht stört. Schade, dass es mit der  240 nicht geklappt hat. Bei Amazon sind noch Eisbaer 240 radiatoren (vk durch AT) lagernd, falls du noch mal 70€ ausgeben willst.

@Lihp17 Die RGB lüfter hatte glaube ich nur die limited edition.

LG


----------



## LDNV (8. August 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Der Schiffshangar ist halb ziemlich Böse von der Auslastung und der Temperaturentwicklung.
> Vega an sich wird auch gut belastet und die Performance auf Seiten der GraKa ist gut.
> 
> 
> ...



Klingt sehr interessant.  



> Da muss ich sogar das HT ausschalten weil es mit dermaßen ruckelt im CPU Limit dass es schon nicht mehr heilig ist. Die dämlichen Microruckler mit HT on schaffen es sogar das mein System aufgrund der massiven Lastschwankungen und der damit verbundenen Vegapeaks mein NT sich verabschiedet. Ich hab das zwar im Griff mit den passenden Configs, aber sowas ist natürlich Mist.



Das klingt allerdings unglaublich böse. 
HT würde ich persönlich nicht extra immer wegen einem Game ausmachen, da bin ich dann doch wieder zu Faul  
Lege ja nicht umsonst immer wert drauf, zwar alles mögliche in Profilen fest zu halten und zu testen, aber im durchschnitt eben doch dieses EINE 24/7 Profil zu fahren. 
Die anderen Profile dienen da eher der neugierde und Interesse oder aber das man nicht lange fummeln muss falls sich die Bedingungen mal ändern. 




Gurdi schrieb:


> Macht auch Spaß, ist free to play aber kein pay to win.
> YouTube
> Die Schiffe - Dreadnought



Mach ich auch mal  
Klingt echt Interessant was der gute alte Fabian da erzählt im Video, und da ich auch eben wieder mit Andromeda angefangen habe, passt das ganz gut 

Mal schauen was mein NT und allgemein der Rest dazu meint. 

-----

Meine Karte läuft weiterhin gerade bei 1525 / 1020 / 912mv (906-918, AVG aber 912) unter volldampf. 
Bei jetzt max 1900 RPM. 

Gefällt mir immer mehr  
Auch in Teillast bereichen bisher alles stabil gewesen was ich ihr mit Absicht vorgeworfen habe. (Mit Absicht deswegen, da extra paar Games mehr zum Testen angeschmissen)


----------



## Ploddi (8. August 2018)

Lihp17 schrieb:


> So meine Vega 64 Nitro ist heute auch eingetrudelt. Gerade frisch eingebaut. Echt ne tolle Karte, wenn auch ein richtiger Koloss Werde mich die Tage dann nochmal in Ruhe einlesen und ans Undervolten machen. Gerade mal schnell den FC 5 Bench durchlaufen lassen und das war schon ein nettes Leistungsplus gegenüber meiner alten RX480
> Von der Software seitens Sapphire bin ich aber enttäuscht. Die vegakompatible Trixx-Version gibt es nur bei Drittanbietern und selbst damit lässt sich nichts an den RGBs einstellen. Hab jetzt über Umwege eine Standalone Version der Nitro Glow Software gefunden, aber es leuchten nur das Sapphire und das Vega Logo. Die Lüfter bleiben dunkel.
> Kann mir ein anderer Nitro+ Besitzer da weiterhelfen?



Das die Lüfter leuchten ist nur bei der Nitro+ Limited Version so. Diese hat auch 3x 8 Pin Anschlüsse. Wie es aussieht, wurde diese LE auch überall getestet - ist aber jetzt nicht mehr wirklich im Handel zu bekommen. Auch hat unsere "normale" Nitro+ eine etwas geringeren Takt. Ich war auch erst etwas überrascht darüber. Zumal viele Reviews gar nicht erwähnen, dass es sich um eine Limited Edition handelt.
Siehe auch:

Normale Nitro+:SAPPHIRE Technology
Limited Nitro+: SAPPHIRE Technology


----------



## Lihp17 (8. August 2018)

Ploddi schrieb:


> Das die Lüfter leuchten ist nur bei der Nitro+ Limited Version so. Diese hat auch 3x 8 Pin Anschlüsse. Wie es aussieht, wurde diese LE auch überall getestet - ist aber jetzt nicht mehr wirklich im Handel zu bekommen. Auch hat unsere "normale" Nitro+ eine etwas geringeren Takt. Ich war auch erst etwas überrascht darüber. Zumal viele Reviews gar nicht erwähnen, dass es sich um eine Limited Edition handelt.
> Siehe auch:
> 
> Normale Nitro+:SAPPHIRE Technology
> ...


----------



## Ploddi (8. August 2018)

Lihp17 schrieb:


> Ploddi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das die Lüfter leuchten ist nur bei der Nitro+ Limited Version so. Diese hat auch 3x 8 Pin Anschlüsse. Wie es aussieht, wurde diese LE auch überall getestet - ist aber jetzt nicht mehr wirklich im Handel zu bekommen. Auch hat unsere "normale" Nitro+ eine etwas geringeren Takt. Ich war auch erst etwas überrascht darüber. Zumal viele Reviews gar nicht erwähnen, dass es sich um eine Limited Edition handelt.
> ...


----------



## drstoecker (8. August 2018)

Lihp17 schrieb:


> Ploddi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das die Lüfter leuchten ist nur bei der Nitro+ Limited Version so. Diese hat auch 3x 8 Pin Anschlüsse. Wie es aussieht, wurde diese LE auch überall getestet - ist aber jetzt nicht mehr wirklich im Handel zu bekommen. Auch hat unsere "normale" Nitro+ eine etwas geringeren Takt. Ich war auch erst etwas überrascht darüber. Zumal viele Reviews gar nicht erwähnen, dass es sich um eine Limited Edition handelt.
> ...


----------



## Gurdi (8. August 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Lihp17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > vllt kann man das bios der le auf die non le Flashen?
> ...


----------



## Blackout27 (9. August 2018)

Hallo liebe VEGAner ^^ 
Ich soll für einen guten Kollegen eine neue GPU empfehlen und diese ggf. einbauen. Gespielt wird in UHD mit Freesync. Daher würde ich gerne eine AMD Karte empfehlen. Das Problem, mit Vega kenne ich mich persönlich nicht ganz so gut aus welche Modelle empfehlenswert (Lautstärke und co.) sind. 
Ich würde die Karte auch gerne nachträglich etwas optimieren (Untervolten) da ich bisher immer gute Erfahrungen bei den RX Karten gemacht habe. 

Um auf den Punkt zu kommen, könntet ihr mir Eins-Zwei Modelle empfehlen? Bisher empfinde ich die Saphire Karte als sehr gelungen.

Vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## tobse2056 (9. August 2018)

Die 64er Sapphire ist die beste , gefolgt auf Platz 2 von Asus und PowerColor .. dann kommt die Gigabyte und dann war es das auch schon bei Vega 64 Karten .
Ausser du stehst auf das Referenzdesign 

Eigentlich schon etwas traurig das es so wenig Auswahl gibt. 4x 64er Vegas gegen  55 verschiedene Nvidia 1080er im custom Design


----------



## drstoecker (9. August 2018)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe VEGAner ^^
> Ich soll für einen guten Kollegen eine neue GPU empfehlen und diese ggf. einbauen. Gespielt wird in UHD mit Freesync. Daher würde ich gerne eine AMD Karte empfehlen. Das Problem, mit Vega kenne ich mich persönlich nicht ganz so gut aus welche Modelle empfehlenswert (Lautstärke und co.) sind.
> Ich würde die Karte auch gerne nachträglich etwas optimieren (Untervolten) da ich bisher immer gute Erfahrungen bei den RX Karten gemacht habe.
> 
> ...



die Saphire Rx Vega 64 Nitro ist mit das beste Modell und gerade bei Mindfactory im Angebot für 519€.
optimiert macht die Karte in 4k einen guten Job, gerade wenn man die kaltstellt. Habs grad aktuell mit dem eiswolf kühler und in bf1 4k Ultra läuft die meist mit 60fps mit der Standardeinstellung im Treiber, muss da beigelegenheit mal ran wenn das System final ist.


----------



## Gurdi (9. August 2018)

Aktuell zu dem Preis klar die Nitro.520 tacken plus 3 Spiele die noch nicht mal relased sind.


----------



## Ploddi (9. August 2018)

Also irgendwie werde ich mit meiner 64er Nitro nicht warm. Seit dem ich Sie drin habe läuft vor allem Destiny 2 gefühlt schlechter. Die Frames sind zwar immer im Bereich 70+, allerdings fühl es sich eher an wie 15fps. Einfach total "unsauber". Zusätzlich habe ich auf meinem 2. Monitor meistens Twitch laufen (gucken, nicht selber Streamen). Wenn ich allerdings hohe Settings wähle, bleiben die Frames in Destiny gut, aber es fängt sofort an der Stream zu hängen und stürzt teilweise komplett ab, Chrome wird schwarz und anschließend ist das Stream Bild nur noch grün (siehe Bild) Tappe ich aus Destiny raus und es bleibt im Hintergrund, läuft Twitch sauber. (spiele im Windowed Fullscreen, bleibt dann bei 30fps im Hintergrund)

Dazu kommt, dass ich in bestimmten FPS Bereichen ein deutliches Fiepen aus der Grafikkarte kommt - nervig. 

Die ganzen Probleme hatte ich mit meiner alten R390x nicht. Da konnte ich alles spielen und nebenbei was Streamen. Gezockt wird auf einem 1440p Monitor mit Freesync.

Ich habe sonst am System genau 0 geändert. Vorher den Treiber sauber mit DDU deinstalliert und den neuen installiert. Das wars. Habe auch in Wattman mal die verschiedenen Presets getestet und auch mit Custom-Einstellungen (da aber nur die Spannung verringert). Bleibt immer das Selbe. 

Hat jemand ne Ahnung wo ich hier ansetzen kann? Es fühl sich momentan einfach nicht sauber an. Die Leistung ansich bringt die Karte aber, vermute ich zumindest. Wenn ich den Time Spy laufen lassen, komme ich auf ca 7,4-7,5k Grafikpunkte. Mein CPU hängt da momentan etwas hinterher, daher sind es insgesamt nur 6,3k Punkte.

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/thumb/23145a-1533771385.png


----------



## yummycandy (9. August 2018)

Ich kapere diesen Thread sehr ungern, aber das wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten, da es interessant ist und sich auf Drawcalls in Open World Games bezieht. Da kommen interessante Ergebnisse raus.

[Part 1] Measuring CPU Draw Call Performance - AnandTech Forums: Technology, Hardware, Software, and Deals
[Part 2] Measuring CPU Draw Call Performance - AnandTech Forums: Technology, Hardware, Software, and Deals
[Part 3] Measuring CPU Draw Call Performance in Fallout 4 - AnandTech Forums: Technology, Hardware, Software, and Deals


----------



## togglebit (9. August 2018)

Ploddi schrieb:


> Das die Lüfter leuchten ist nur bei der Nitro+ Limited Version so. Diese hat auch 3x 8 Pin Anschlüsse. Wie es aussieht, wurde diese LE auch überall getestet - ist aber jetzt nicht mehr wirklich im Handel zu bekommen. Auch hat unsere "normale" Nitro+ eine etwas geringeren Takt. Ich war auch erst etwas überrascht darüber. Zumal viele Reviews gar nicht erwähnen, dass es sich um eine Limited Edition handelt.
> Siehe auch:
> 
> Normale Nitro+:SAPPHIRE Technology
> Limited Nitro+: SAPPHIRE Technology



Was ich auch ganz Interessant finde ist dass die Shops das wohl auch nicht wissen:
z.B. Bei Mindfactory in den Specs dann 3x 8Pin.
Bei CaseKing im Text "die 3x 8Pin Stromversorgug bla bla bla...." und in den Specs dann 2x 8Pin
und auf den Bildern ist immer schön "Limited Edition" auf dem Karton zu lesen 

Edit: Wobei auf Caseking passen die Bilder jetzt.


----------



## Blackout27 (9. August 2018)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten! Dann wird es die 64er Nitro. Bin schon ganz gespannt wenn sie da ist


----------



## Gurdi (9. August 2018)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Ich kapere diesen Thread sehr ungern, aber das wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten, da es interessant ist und sich auf Drawcalls in Open World Games bezieht. Da kommen interessante Ergebnisse raus.
> 
> [Part 1] Measuring CPU Draw Call Performance - AnandTech Forums: Technology, Hardware, Software, and Deals
> [Part 2] Measuring CPU Draw Call Performance - AnandTech Forums: Technology, Hardware, Software, and Deals
> [Part 3] Measuring CPU Draw Call Performance in Fallout 4 - AnandTech Forums: Technology, Hardware, Software, and Deals



Es zeigt ganz gut die Probleme des AMD Treibers auf, der durchweg schlechter Performt in den Drawcalls.


----------



## MfDoom (9. August 2018)

@Ploddi: Hört sich nach Treiberproblem an, saubere Installation gemacht? Alte Treiberreste komplett entfernt?


----------



## Gurdi (9. August 2018)

lol, Grafikkarte mit 7 Spielen gefällig?
8GB Asus Radeon RX Vega 64 ROG Strix OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de

Schaut mal was der Raff da gebastelt hat:
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Radeon RX Vega 56/64: Review-Thread

Das ist doch mal was feines, mit passiv kühlender Backplate.


----------



## LDNV (9. August 2018)

Ja  
Den Morpheus mit dem AC4 Backplate zu kreuzen ist gar nicht so ne schlechte Idee. 

Muss man nur bei den MB´s aufpassen bzw. auf die Kombination mit dem Kühlkörper. 
Hab mit meinem AC4 in Verbindung mit meinem Matcho immer etwas Platz Probleme gehabt


----------



## LDNV (9. August 2018)

wow doppelpost, sry.


----------



## Redbull0329 (9. August 2018)

Das Gehalt ist da, um 0:01 Uhr wird die Nitro 64 bei Mindfactory bestellt  *vorfreu*


----------



## Ploddi (9. August 2018)

MfDoom schrieb:


> @Ploddi: Hört sich nach Treiberproblem an, saubere Installation gemacht? Alte Treiberreste komplett entfernt?



Jo, habe ich. DDU, abgesicherter Modus etc. Alles gemacht.


----------



## Gurdi (9. August 2018)

Ploddi schrieb:


> Jo, habe ich. DDU, abgesicherter Modus etc. Alles gemacht.



Evtl CPU Limit? Dann tanzen die Frametimes nämlich Samba.


----------



## drstoecker (9. August 2018)

der @raff hat ne strix modifiziert, seht selbst


http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Radeon-RX-Vega-64-Grafikkarte-266623/Videos/Ghetto-Mod-V20-1262469/


----------



## Redbull0329 (9. August 2018)

Ach ja an dieser Stelle mal Hut ab für LDNV​, tolle Beiträge die du hier postest. Da kriegt man gleich Lust aufs OCen


----------



## yummycandy (9. August 2018)

Habt ihr das schon gesehen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


小町の戯れ言@Komachi auf Twitter: "[TP GPUDatabase] AMD Radeon Instinct Vega [url]https://t.co/rnw95xDpPv Based on Vega 20/BaseClock:1500Mhz/BoostClock:2025Mhz/HBM2 Clock:1200Mhz."[/url]
AMD Radeon Instinct Vega | TechPowerUp GPU Database

Edit: Sollte es bei den Daten bleiben, wären das: FP32:16,6 TFLOPS / FP16:33,2 TFLOPS / fp64:8,3 TFLOPS
小町の戯れ言@Komachi auf Twitter: "にしても、本当に2025Mhzまでブーストするなら、FP32:16.6TFlops/FP16:33.2TFlops/FP64:8.3TFlopsっていう怪物になりますけど。"


----------



## Gurdi (10. August 2018)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Habt ihr das schon gesehen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Endlich mal wieder Vega Gerüchte.


----------



## yummycandy (10. August 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder Vega Gerüchte.



Das soll ne passiv gekühlte Karte sein. :o

(langsam komme ich mit diesem ständigen Sprachwechsel durcheinander )

Edit: Aquabolt geht doch bis 1400Mhz oder?


----------



## Gurdi (10. August 2018)

Ich frag mich wie die den HBM Kühlen wollen dabei. Ich würd da sofort meinen Morpheus drauf schnallen


----------



## LDNV (10. August 2018)

Wird auch Zeit.
Aber nein bitte nicht, bin doch gerade zufrieden 

Da wir ja bei ein paar Ausnahme Titeln waren: 
Escape from Tarkov lässt sich nun auch endlich vernünftig spielen  

Zwar nicht im vollen 4k, sondern 3200x und zumeist mittleren Settings (Hauptsächlich um die CPU zu entlasten) aber endlich läuft das Teil flüssig  

Ich weiß noch das ich mit meiner 1080 damit Probleme hatte, ABER da will ich nicht ungerecht sein, weil das ist schon ein weilchen und damit Patches her und 2. war das ohne FreeSync (bzw. ja da GSync). 
Jedenfalls freut es mich, kann ich da öfter mal rein schauen und vll blick ich das ja irgendwann mal komplett 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Ach ja an dieser Stelle mal Hut ab für LDNV​, tolle Beiträge die du hier postest. Da kriegt man gleich Lust aufs OCen


 
Vielen Dank, ich hoffe das du auch so viel Spaß dran haben wirst 

--------------------------

Also meine 1525 / 1020 / 912mv betrachte ich jetzt inzwischen als absolut Stabil. 
Noch mehr an Frass vorwerfen als ich getan habe kann ich nicht mehr, alles was irgendwie in der Vergangenheit mal den Ruf hatte oder hat Empfindlich zu sein hat sie überstanden sowohl unter Vollast wie auch Teillast. 

Unter den gegeben Umständen denke ich das ich den besten Punkt für die Karte erreicht habe mit der eben vorhandenen Kühlung. 

Abschließend kann ich sagen (und lässt sich auch an den Logs ein paar Seiten zuvor ablesen) läuft die GB Karte so: 

Stock:

1440 GPU - AVG
945 HBM
220w - AVG

Stock + 50TP

1560 GPU - AVG
945 HBM
310w - AVG

Und jetzt mein Setting mit Hilfe von Gurdi (Danke noch mal  )

1525 GPU 
1020 HBM
230w
1900 RPM - max

Damit bin ich auch sehr zufrieden. 

Ich hab mal versucht die 1600 anzupeilen. 
Aber das rentiert sich mit der Kühlung in keinem Fall. 
Ich möchte behaupten der Gigabyte Kühler ist bestens geeignet ~250w abzuführen, die Karte dabei im ordentlichen Temperatur bereich zu halten und dabei nicht zu aufdringlich zu werden. Mehr aber auch nicht. 

Bei den 1600 muss ich mindestens 1,012v anlegen und auch das ist nicht 100% Stabil, aber da rennt sie schon teils ins TP mit knapp über 300w und die Lüfter sind mit 2400-2500 RPM schon fast zu aufdringlich. 

Keiner meiner Lüfter im Gehäuse laufen unter last (!) mit mehr als 1000 RPM, da hört man die GB zwar mit 1900 RPM noch etwas raus, aufgrund des angenehmen Laufgeräusch fällt es aber nur dezent auf. Also damit kann ich leben. In Anbetracht dessen das dass Wetter gerade eh sehr heiß ist, kann ich so also absolut davon ausgehen das die Karte nicht zu heiß wird und bei kühleren Wetter entsprechend noch niedriger dreht. 

Darum hab ich die Ziel Temp jetzt auf 70, mit besagten 1900 RPM, damit ich möglichst ein gleich bleibendes Geräusch habe und nicht ein auf und abregeln, und die Karte wird nicht heißer als max 78 Grad, bei dem Wetter und allen Tests die ich gemacht habe und hält konstant ihren Takt. 

Hier noch mal abschließende Logs mit den Finalen Settings: 

FS Ultra: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*GPU-Z: *
File-Upload.net - FSUltra-Setting1.txt


Witcher 3 : 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*GPU-Z:*
File-Upload.net - Witcher3Setting1.txt


Nächster Step wird sein, sofern Möglich, das genauso ins Bios zu gießen.
Gefällt mir einfach besser als alles via Software zu machen und nach jeden Update etc. wieder drauf zu achten ob auch alles so lüppt. 
OC gehört, sofern möglich ins Bios 

Aber da muss ich mich jetzt noch einlesen und schauen wie ich das am besten mache.
Gurdi, du weißt nicht zufällig bescheid?  
Und da ich nun weiß das die GB kein Dual Bios hat, werde ich da auch noch ein wenig schwitzen  

Bei nV Karten hab ich das schon x mal gemacht. Bei AMD Karten hingegen nur einmal, damals eine 290 zu 290x. 
Also wie gesagt, da muss ich mich noch rein fuchsen jetzt.  

Kühler tauschen werde ich nicht, dafür ist der GB Kühler ausreichend genug, die WLP Geschichte haben sie auch gut gemacht. Und die Karte ist so kompakt genug, das wenn sie irgendwann raus fliegt auch in das Gehäuse vom 2. System passt, was ein kleineres Gehäuse hat. Darüber hinaus würde sich dann eh noch die Frage stellen ob ich noch weit höher kommen würde zwecks dem TP. 
Da brauch ich mir dann so jetzt keine zusätzliche Arbeit machen.

Abschließend möchte ich sagen: 
Die GB ist keine super duper Karte. Aber auch kein Flop. Sie ist eine solide ordentliche Karte die GB da abgeliefert hat. 
Ihre Besonderheit die wir ja hier raus gefunden haben mit der - ich nenne es mal - wohl leicht höheren internen Spannung, darf man natürlich nicht vergessen und könnte für den ein oder anderen Interessant sein. 

Wenn ich dann bedenke das ich sie direkt zum Angebot ergattert habe als die anderen Modelle noch ~80€ Teuerer waren, kann ich erst recht nicht meckern. 

Konnte ja keiner ahnen das kurz drauf die anderen auch billiger werden oder sich interessante Angebote ergeben. 
Hätte genauso ja auch sein können das nach dem GB Angebot die Karte auch wieder teuer wird und das wars  

In dem Sinne. Bin sehr zufrieden. 
Zufriedener als mit meiner optimierten nV 1080er Karte vorher (die mit 1811 GPU lief) , was viel aber auch daran liegt das ich jetzt mit unter durch FreeSync ein angenehmeres Spiel Erlebnis und durch die Karte konsequent etwas höherere Leistung habe, womit auch das mehr an Verbrauch wieder in Ordnung geht , zumindest jetzt nach dem Fein Tuning, (Ausnahmen mal außen vor gelassen) , da mich alles unter 1440p nicht interessiert und ich mit meinem 4k Moni so auch die freie Wahl habe zwischen 1440p / 3200x / 4k was alle samt besser aussieht als 1080p . 

AMD dürfte jetzt aber noch ein TimeShift Aufnahme in ReLive einbauen. 
Hab ich bei nV immer gerne mit laufen lassen, gerade wenn man mit mehreren Unterwegs ist und es passiert was lustiges um es Rückwirkend aufzunehmen. 
Jetzt muss ich dafür leider eine extra Software bemühen. (Action!).


----------



## Gurdi (10. August 2018)

Freut mich das du zufriedenstellende Einstellungen gefunden hast. Die Gigabytekarte ist wirklich interessanter als vermutet. Da es keine Blocks für die Karte gibt schreit diese schon fast nach einem Morpheus. Damit könnte man lustige Sachen machen durch die erhöhte Stromversorgung 

Das Bios einer Vega lässt sich leider nicht verändern, aber die PPT(PowerPlayTable) Dort kannst du mit dem OverdriveNTool alle P-States editieren und via Registry festschreiben. Das schöne dabei, du kannst dadurch auch den Teillastbereich abstecken und sogar sehr weit runter mit der Spannung indem du dann z.B. nachträglich einfach die höheren P-States sperrst.
 So sieht das bei mir z.B. aus:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Durch das LC Bios kann ich auch Minimalspannungen einstellen ohne das der HBM bei 1020 begrenzt


----------



## Edelhamster (10. August 2018)

Achja, das gute Undervolting.  Damit beschäftige ich mich auch sehr viel  



LDNV schrieb:


> AMD dürfte jetzt aber noch ein TimeShift Aufnahme in ReLive einbauen.


Check doch mal die Funktion "sofortige Wiedergabe" in ReLive.
Wenn diese aktiviert ist, kannst du eine (vergangene) Zeitspanne mit Druck von ctrl+shift+s ingame sichern.  ReLive läuft damit passiv immer im Hintergrund mit.
Suchst du sowas?

Persönlich hatte ich mir heute ein paar Benchmarken gesetzt - hab aber leider keine davon erreicht.
Zu den angestrebten 5000 Punkten im CPU-Z Multithreading Bench fehlen mir genau 9! 
Und zu den erhofften 8400 Punkten im TimeSpy ist es auch noch ein Stück.

Aber ich habe noch nicht aufgegeben  Morgen geht´s weiter.


----------



## Gurdi (10. August 2018)

Hab auch noch ein wenig gebasteLt heute.Mein Morpheus staut ne Menge Luft unterhalb der Karte und meine Soundkarte sitzt aus Platzgründen direkt unter der GraKa.Zu allem überfluss heizt mein Passivnetzeil dann noch unterhalb der Soundkarte und ist so lang das ich meinen Bodenlüfter demontieren musste beim NT Wechsel.

HB jetzt ne findige Lösung gefunden, der 80mm Lüfter wandert jetzt von der Backplate an die kleine Mulde direkt beim Morpheus. Ich mach morgen mal Bilder, das senkt meine Temps auf dem HotSpot und dem HBM um rund 6 Grad.Die SOC bleiben ebenfalls jetzt deutlich kühler.


----------



## Edelhamster (10. August 2018)

Cool Gurdi  Wenn möglich mach bitte auch mal ein Bild von der Rückseite deiner Karte. Oder hast du da dann jetzt einfach nur noch die Ref-Backplate?

Und meint Ihr eigentlich, dass der Kupfer-Header auf der Rückseite der GPU von der Gigabyte was bringt?
Wenn ich LDNV´s Witcher Screen von Seite 459 so anschaue sieht es für mich immer mehr danach aus, als sei ein durchgängiges Backplate-Design, wo sich die Temp´s von Wandlern, Chiprückseite usw. zum Stelldichein treffen, nicht die beste Wahl^^
Gibt es womöglich ein Bild dazu wie es unter der Gigabyte-Backplate aussieht? Mit positionierten Wärmeleitpads und so?


----------



## Rallyesport (10. August 2018)

Der Eiswolf und ich die unendliche Geschichte...
Ich schick das Teil zurück, der Radiator ist zu groß um ihn ausserhalb des Gehäuses vernünftig verbauen zu können, müsste ih innen verbauen, aber der hat eine so tolle Qualität das er so dermaßen in sich verzogen ist das ich ihn keinesfalls an dem für ihn vorgesehenen Platz verbauen kann.
Da ich keine Lust habe an meinem Lian Li Gehäuse zu sägen afange und ich der Meinung bin das ich für 180€ bessere Qualität bekommen sollte, sollen sie ihr gelump behalten, für mich ist das Thema Custom Kühlung für meine Vega vom Tisch.
Ich überleg mir ob ich sie vll verkaufen soll  und mir dann ne Custom Vega kaufen soll oder ich undervolte einfach noch weiter verzichte etwas auf Boosttakt bei sehr heißem Wetter und behalte meine Referenz. 
Zu sagen ist noch das der Kühler für die Vega von der Qualität her einen guten Eindruck hinterlassen hat, der Radiator deshalb umso mehr enttäuscht hat. 

Noch ne Anmerkung die nix mit Vega zu tun hat, aber vll für den einen oder anderen interessant sein kann. 
Der Wraith Prism hält die CPU unter Volllast auf 75° und ist somit genau so gut wie die AIO Wasserkühlung die ich verbaut habe. Einzig im IDLE schafft es die Wakü die CPU um bis zu 10° Kühler zu halten, aber ob jetzt 35-40° oder 50-55° ist eigentlich egal. 
Nachdem ich jetzt wieder die AIO verbaut habe und neue Wärmeleitpaste drauf habe ist sie noch einen Ticken besser, aber alles vorher war schon im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Gurdi (10. August 2018)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Cool Gurdi  Wenn möglich mach bitte auch mal ein Bild von der Rückseite deiner Karte. Oder hast du da dann jetzt einfach nur noch die Ref-Backplate?
> 
> Und meint Ihr eigentlich, dass der Kupfer-Header auf der Rückseite der GPU von der Gigabyte was bringt?
> Wenn ich LDNV´s Witcher Screen von Seite 459 so anschaue sieht es für mich immer mehr danach aus, als sei ein durchgängiges Backplate-Design, wo sich die Temp´s von Wandlern, Chiprückseite usw. zum Stelldichein treffen, nicht die beste Wahl^^
> Gibt es womöglich ein Bild dazu wie es unter der Gigabyte-Backplate aussieht? Mit positionierten Wärmeleitpads und so?



Guckst du hier:
Vernunft statt UEbergewicht: Gigabyte RX Vega64 Gaming OC im Test | Tom's Hardware Deutschland

Die Werte von LDNV sind eigentlich ganz interessant. Zwar scheint sein Chiptakt verhältnismäßig hoch, aber dafür ist seine HotSpot Temp für die aktuellen Verhältnisse recht gut und auch die geringe Differenz zum Chiptakt sind interessant. 13 Grad Differenz auf dem HotSpot ist ein Top Wert eigentlich.
UHD Witcher mit rund 1530er Takt würde auf ner gängigen Karte mit normaler Kühlung locker 975-1000mv brauchen.

Ich hab jetzt wieder nur noch die Ref.Backplate.
Hier dann mal die Bilder, der 80mm Black Silent Pro dreht mit max 2500Umdrehungen. Ich hab Ihn an die CPU Temp gekoppelt via PWM.
Ich denke auf meinen Bildern erhält der Begriff "HotSpot" eine ganz neue Bedeutung 
Selbst meine Soundkarte hängt am 12V ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Rally:Evtl. ein Ghetto Mod?


----------



## LDNV (10. August 2018)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Achja, das gute Undervolting.  Damit beschäftige ich mich auch sehr viel
> 
> 
> Check doch mal die Funktion "sofortige Wiedergabe" in ReLive.
> ...



Wow vielen Dank 

Genau das hatte ich vermisst. 
Ist aber auch komisch benannt   Ich hatte gedacht das dass dafür wäre, wenn ich was Aufnehme gerade es mir sofort anzuschauen. 

Ich hoffe das du dir paar Pünktchen zu deinem Ziel noch schaffst  

----------

Jetzt müsste ich nur noch flüssig in 4k Aufnehmen können, das wäre ein Träumchen. 
Bisher ist das Problem das wenn ich 4k Aufnehmen möchte mit 60 FPS, die Auflösung zwar stimmt, aber es jede Sekunde ein kurzes Standbild gibt. 
Erst ab 30 FPS bleibt die Wiedergabe vernünftig. 

Darum nehme ich aktuell in 1440p auf mit 60 FPS, da dies wiederum ohne Probleme funktioniert, ist aber halt schade wenn man wirklich 4k nativ vorliegen hat InGame. 

Das betrifft aber nicht nur ReLive sondern auch andere Software, wie zum Beispiel besagtes Action!. 

Für Desktop Aufnahmen ist es ja zu verschmerzen wenn da nur 4k @ 30 FPS anliegt. Da stell ich dann immer für um. 
Aber InGame ist halt wirklich schade da dann auf 1440p @ 60 FPS bei der Aufnahme umstellen zu müssen. 



Gurdi schrieb:


> Freut mich das du zufriedenstellende Einstellungen gefunden hast. Die Gigabytekarte ist wirklich interessanter als vermutet. Da es keine Blocks für die Karte gibt schreit diese schon fast nach einem Morpheus. Damit könnte man lustige Sachen machen durch die erhöhte Stromversorgung



Das ist richtig  
Aber ich habe aktuell nur noch den AC4 hier im Karton rum liegen. Und da dann besagte Platz Problematik mit dem Matcho. Da ist dann wirklich das Backplate direkt am CPU Kühler und dazu die Karte etwas schief im Slot. Daher nicht wirklich optimal.  Und zwischen Vega und dem Matcho wäre dann noch meine Soundkarte 

Würde ich die wiederum in den nächsten PCI-E schieben wäre sie genau unter der Karte und würde ein Lüfter verdecken. 
Nehme ich für Vega den PCI-E darunter hab ich wiederum das Problem das zwischen Lüfter und Case Boden nur eine Fingerbreite Platz ist, was ebenfalls Käse ist... 

Morpheus könnte ich mir besorgen ja, aber dann ist wieder Fraglich ob der überhaupt auf die GB Karte passt, THG hat in ihrem Test ja gemeint das er das dann eben nicht mehr tut. 
In dem Sinne... tricky. 

Ghetto Mod käme vll noch in Frage 

Hätte auch noch eine H60 rum liegen, die montiert würde das Platz Problem lösen aber die reicht nicht vernünftig für die CPU, da müsste ich mit ihr wieder auf 4,2 GHz runter um die Temps im Griff zu behalten.



Gurdi schrieb:


> Guckst du hier:
> Vernunft statt UEbergewicht: Gigabyte RX Vega64 Gaming OC im Test | Tom's Hardware Deutschland
> 
> Die Werte von LDNV sind eigentlich ganz interessant. Zwar scheint sein Chiptakt verhältnismäßig hoch, aber dafür ist seine HotSpot Temp für die aktuellen Verhältnisse recht gut und auch die geringe Differenz zum Chiptakt sind interessant. 13 Grad Differenz auf dem HotSpot ist ein Top Wert eigentlich.
> ...



Schaut ja interessant aus bei dir  
Hotspot trifft es da recht deutlich  

Aber im ernst, sieht doch soweit ordentlich aus und wenn die Temps passen ist doch alles okay


----------



## Gurdi (10. August 2018)

Ich bin noch dabei meine Lüfter neu abzustimmen damit im Idle alles Silent läuft aber unter Last die Luft aus dem Gehäuse kommt. Vorher hab ich alles über die beiden oberen A15 abgeführt die ebenfalls an die CPU gekoppelt waren. Wenn die Feineinstellung steht, dann mach ich mal nen Burn mit allen Temps. Passenderweise liegt der dann auch auf circa 230Watt in UHD-5K dann hast du einen guten Vergleich.

So dann auch die Temps. SS4 in 5K, das Spiel erzeugt die höchsten Temperaturen bei mir, vor allem auf dem HBM. 30min Burn bei 26 Grad Ambient.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edelhamster (10. August 2018)

LDNV schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das du dir paar Pünktchen zu deinem Ziel noch schaffst


Dank dir Dude 




LDNV schrieb:


> Jetzt müsste ich nur noch flüssig in 4k Aufnehmen können, das wäre ein Träumchen.
> Bisher ist das Problem das wenn ich 4k Aufnehmen möchte mit 60 FPS, die Auflösung zwar stimmt, aber es jede Sekunde ein kurzes Standbild gibt.
> Erst ab 30 FPS bleibt die Wiedergabe vernünftig.




hmm, wie gestaltet sich das denn bei dir mit HDD´s bzw. SSD´s?
Ich achte selbst immer darauf, dass der ReLive-Speicherort idealerweise auf einer anderen Platte liegt, als von der gerade das aktive Game geladen wird. 
Dazu könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass eine HDD für Aufnahmen ab 4K/30mbps grundsätzlich zu langsam ist.
Bei mir läuft alles über SSD (750 und 850 Evo) und ich kann ohne Ruckler 4K/60 mit 100mbps aufnehmen. (macht meist nur wenig Sinn, da Youtube immer auf 30mbps kastriert in 4K)


@Gurdi: Danke für die Pic´s! Deine SoKa muss sich da so fühlen wie meine Soundblaster damals zwischen den beiden FuryX. Richtig schön eng eingepfercht, aber läuft 


@Ralleysport: Wenn der Radiator so verzogen ist würde ich das Ding an deiner Stelle umtauschen. Will meinen jedenfalls nicht mehr missen. Der Umbau ist halt etwas Schaff, aber wenn der richtig vorgenommen wurde kannst du 330W Asic-Power mit der Vega ausfahren, Ohne in ein Temp-Limit zu laufen. Oder du entscheidest dich für 220-240W nahezu lautlos (@850rpm) 

Hab bei mir jetzt erstmal wieder kurz die Haube aufs System gesetzt. Muss eigentlich so langsam mal Klamotten für Malozze packen, nur iwie voll keinen Bock darauf Würde mich viel lieber auf Kaffee, Fluppen und mein Benchziel konzentrieren 

Profitiert die Gigabyte im Bereich der HotSpot-Temp eigentlich von einer zusätzlichen aktiven rückseitigen Belüftung? So blower-mäßig auf den Copper-Head?

edit: krass, seh über Gurdi´s Link zum TH-Test gerade, dass unter der Backplate der Gigabyte eine Heatpipe sitzt. Das finde ich ja mal interessant.
Glaube aber ehrlich gesagt, dass VR-MEM, VR-SOC und HotSpot bessere Temps hätten, würden Sie nicht per Wärmeleitpad mit der Backplate verbunden sein, an welche auch die Spannungswandler Ihre Temp abgeben. 
Die Spannungswandler erwärmen sich halt am stärksten (s. Wärmebild) und beeinflussen scheinbar negativ.
Nachdem ich bei mir gestern das Wärmeleitpad zwischen GPU-Rückseite und ebenfalls durchgehender Backplate entfernt hatte,  sodass nur noch Spannungscontroller und Spannungswandler Kontakt haben (bei der Gigabyte die per Heatpipe verbundenen Areale) , fielen VR-SOC, VR-MEM und HotSpot-Temp um 20°C.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gurdi´s Temp´s mit dem Morpheus und nicht kontakteter Stani-Backplate find ich dabei echt knorke


----------



## Gurdi (10. August 2018)

Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen das ein aktiver Luftstrom auf den Kupferkern einen Effekt hat.
Die Spannungswandler sind das kritischste Bauteil auf der Gigabyte aufgrund der erhöhten Stromversorgung denke ich.

Das hier sind übrigens meine gängigen Temps unter WQHD

Aktuell nutze ich noch meist Chill  um auf P6 zu beschränken damit ich bei 1460Core lande, damit sich mein Büro nicht so aufheizt.
Dann liege ich bei 55Grad Core, 70HotSpot und 59HBM(Die Lüfter drosseln ab 55Grad)


----------



## TheEpicHorst (10. August 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Der Eiswolf und ich die unendliche Geschichte...
> Ich schick das Teil zurück, der Radiator ist zu groß um ihn ausserhalb des Gehäuses vernünftig verbauen zu können, müsste ih innen verbauen, aber der hat eine so tolle Qualität das er so dermaßen in sich verzogen ist das ich ihn keinesfalls an dem für ihn vorgesehenen Platz verbauen kann.
> Da ich keine Lust habe an meinem Lian Li Gehäuse zu sägen afange und ich der Meinung bin das ich für 180€ bessere Qualität bekommen sollte, sollen sie ihr gelump behalten, für mich ist das Thema Custom Kühlung für meine Vega vom Tisch.
> Ich überleg mir ob ich sie vll verkaufen soll  und mir dann ne Custom Vega kaufen soll oder ich undervolte einfach noch weiter verzichte etwas auf Boosttakt bei sehr heißem Wetter und behalte meine Referenz.
> Zu sagen ist noch das der Kühler für die Vega von der Qualität her einen guten Eindruck hinterlassen hat, der Radiator deshalb umso mehr enttäuscht hat.



Schade Rallyesprot - Die idee mit dem Fluid Gaming kit ist für dich auch vom tisch? Ich würde ja anbieten, dir beim aufbau eines customloops zu helfen!

LG


----------



## LDNV (10. August 2018)

Ich merk schon worauf das hinausläuft und was ihr hier versucht ...


----------



## Gurdi (10. August 2018)

LDNV schrieb:


> Ich merk schon worauf das hinausläuft und was ihr hier versucht ...



Achtung, Verschlusssache!
Operation: Frozen Vega hat begonnen


----------



## Edelhamster (10. August 2018)

blubb..  Customloop???


----------



## TheEpicHorst (10. August 2018)

Kurzer und nicht lustiger zwischenstand bei mir:

Mein DHL paket mit den WaKü teilen von Caseking sollte seit vorgesten zugestellt sein laut tracking - angenommen von einer 'anderen anwesenden person' - Meine freundin und ich waren beide arbeiten, die nachbarn wissem von nichts. DHL konnte ich heute nicht erreichen aber mich beschleicht das ungute gefühl, dass DHL das paket vor die türe gestellt hat - was schon vor kam - und jemand hat es mitgenommen.

Was meint ihr, sollte ich selber bei DHL druck machen oder alles über Caseking spielen? So eine sch**** jedenfalls.

Ich wollte heute eigentlich bei highflow.nl einen Hardware Labs Black Ice Nemesis 360 GTS für die Vega holen, jetzt warte ich mal ab.

Hoffentlich geistert das paket noch irgendwo bei DHL rum.

LG


----------



## moonshot (10. August 2018)

Müsstest du nicht bei der Paketverfolgung die Unterschrift sehen können?
Ansonsten höflich darauf hinweisen, dass alle dort wohnenden Personen ein "Alibi" haben und das Zeug teuer war. Die an der Strippe wird dann doch recht hilfreich sein.


----------



## drstoecker (10. August 2018)

Mir kommt es so vor als ob Vega jetzt erst richtig durchstartet. Den aktuellen Preisen/Verfügbarkeit und dem basteldrang euerseits sei es gedankt. Hab meine auch auf die eiswolf umgebaut, hab aber ein neues Gehäuse Lian Li O11 Air bestellt und dazu kommen noch 3 360er radis inkl. Der Eisbaer, mal sehen was da noch so geht gerade was die temps angeht.


----------



## Edelhamster (10. August 2018)

@TheEpicHorst: Echt miese Aktion. 
Am ehesten Zielführend dürfte die Kontaktaufnahme mit DHL sein. Durchfragen bis zum zuständigen Verteilzentrum, dass die den zuständigen Boten befragen.  Ist nervtötend, aber möglich.
Meist tauchen die Pakete innerhalb von 1-2 Tagen dann wieder auf. 
Passiert das innerhalb dieses Zeitraums aber nicht ist das Paket wohl verloren und man sollte mit Caseking gemeinsam von der Post Ersatz fordern.  Bis 500€ ist ein normales DHL Paket versichert.


----------



## Gurdi (10. August 2018)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> blubb..  Customloop???



Und meine Frau meckert schon was ich denn immer mit neuen Lüftern will^^


----------



## TheEpicHorst (10. August 2018)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> @TheEpicHorst: Echt miese Aktion.
> Am ehesten Zielführend dürfte die Kontaktaufnahme mit DHL sein. Durchfragen bis zum zuständigen Verteilzentrum, dass die den zuständigen Boten befragen.  Ist nervtötend, aber möglich.
> Meist tauchen die Pakete innerhalb von 1-2 Tagen dann wieder auf.
> Passiert das innerhalb dieses Zeitraums aber nicht ist das Paket wohl verloren und man sollte mit Caseking gemeinsam von der Post Ersatz fordern.  Bis 500€ ist ein normales DHL Paket versichert.



Hatte es heute bereits 2 mal versucht und in etwa 20min in der schleife verbracht. Dafür war mir dann meine zeit zu schade. Neulich lag meine Zotac Sonis SSD unter der matte, wurde auch vermutlich vom boten selbst unterzeichnet aber da kam ich mittags nachhause.

Ich brauch die teile ja nicht auf der stelle, aber sowas ist trotzdem mies.

Wie gesagt, ich werde noch abwarten. Gut möglich, dass der bote morgen mittag noch mal kommt oder auch ein anderee nachbar.

Jetzt freue ich mich erst mal aufs wochenende und aufs Shutdown 2018 festival 

LG


----------



## LDNV (10. August 2018)

Bau dir ein zu schwaches NT ein, dann hast das Shutdown Festival auch Zuhause, wenn es dumm läuft sogar mit Feuerwerk 

Hoffe das Paket taucht wieder auf. 
Kenne den Spaß mit DHL. Wenn man da dann erstmal ein Antrag stellt gehen dann gut 2 Wochen ins Land bis die Knete erstattet oder aber das Paket wieder auftaucht. 
Zum Glück erst 2 mal passiert.


----------



## Rallyesport (10. August 2018)

Ohje jetzt habt ihr mich so weit, ich guck das ich nen geraden radi bekomme und dann bau ich um &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Gurdi (10. August 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ohje jetzt habt ihr mich so weit, ich guck das ich nen geraden radi bekomme und dann bau ich um ��



Je nachdem wo du wohnst, schau mal am Sonntag bei Alternate in Linden vorbei. Die haben Verkaufsoffen. Da gibt es immer super Angebote, man muss natürlich Glück haben das etwas für einen selbst dabei ist. Ich fahr da hin, ich wohn nicht weit weg und meine Tochter hatte da letztes Jahr nen riesen Spaß. Außerdem gab es da super Angebote, so das Papa auch mal Shoppen konnte 

Ich denke ich Tausch jetzt die beiden Frontlüfter vom Fractal Define auch noch, die hängen eh an ner Lüftersteuerung aber deren Luftdurchsatz ist ziemlich bescheiden.
Irgendwer ner Empfehlung? Ich kann in 3 Stufen schalten, muss kein PWM sein. Brauche 140mm, sollte leise auf 5V laufen für den Idel, kaum hörbar auf 7V für Standard Last und Orkanstärke mit Lautstärke egal auf 12V fürs Benchen und so Sahara Tage wie wir es die letzten Tage hatten, da steht dann eh der Ventilator im Büro und ist lauter als alles andere.

Ich dachte an NB ELoop oder BlackSilentPro. Auch die Industrial von Noctua mit 3000 Umdrehungen würden mich reizen.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (10. August 2018)

Ich hab die Eloops 140er mit PWM und bin zufrieden. Die sind schön leise bis etwa 1000rpm und dann haben die schon nen guten Luftdurchsatz. Die Blacksilent waren nen Tick lauter hatten aber auch mehr Luftdurchsatz.

Wie siehts mit nem 230V Delta-Lüfter aus dem Schaltschrankbau aus?


----------



## Gurdi (10. August 2018)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Ich hab die Eloops 140er mit PWM und bin zufrieden. Die sind schön leise bis etwa 1000rpm und dann haben die schon nen guten Luftdurchsatz. Die Blacksilent waren nen Tick lauter hatten aber auch mehr Luftdurchsatz.
> 
> Wie siehts mit nem 230V Delta-Lüfter aus dem Schaltschrankbau aus?



Die 230V kann ich ja schlecht regeln, ich hab auch wenig Platz im und um das Gehäuse. Die Eloops wären wie gesagt einer meiner Favoriten, wie stark sind die wenn die auf max laufen? Die gibts doch glaube ich auch mit 2400Rpm.Das wäre schon attraktiv. 2000Rpm wäre das Minimum damit ich Reserven habe.


----------



## Rallyesport (10. August 2018)

Du Gurdi, wir hatten doch mal vor ein paar Monaten über die Corsair Lüfter mit LED und 120 u. 140mm gesprochen. 
Also ich kann dir jetzt mittlerweile ne uneingeschränkte Empfehlung aussprechen. 
Der Fehler war und deshalb waren die so laut, das ich sie über PWM angesteuert habe sie aber scheinbar darauf nicht so richtig reagiert haben und somit immer mit 80% Drehzahl gelaufen sind.
Bei mir sind sie jetzt mit 60% Drehzahl am laufen und unhörbar. Das ganze spielt sich dann im Bereich 1000 Umdrehungen ab, ab 1200 werden sie aber hörbar.
Ich steuere sie über die CPU Temperatur, ab 60° fangen sie an hoch zu drehen, ab 65° werden sie langsam hörbar, aber das wird im normalen Spielebetrieb nicht erreicht, oder so gut wie nie. 
Da mein Rechner ein reiner Spielerechner ist fällt das nicht weiter ins Gewicht.

Dumme Frage wenn ich den Radiator vom Eiswolf abmontiere um diesen tauschen zu lassen, muss ich die Wakü dann neu befüllen oder sind da Sperren drin verbaut das die Vorbefüllte Kühlung nicht leerläuft, somit wäre auch ne Montage einfacher?


----------



## drstoecker (11. August 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Du Gurdi, wir hatten doch mal vor ein paar Monaten über die Corsair Lüfter mit LED und 120 u. 140mm gesprochen.
> Also ich kann dir jetzt mittlerweile ne uneingeschränkte Empfehlung aussprechen.
> Der Fehler war und deshalb waren die so laut, das ich sie über PWM angesteuert habe sie aber scheinbar darauf nicht so richtig reagiert haben und somit immer mit 80% Drehzahl gelaufen sind.
> Bei mir sind sie jetzt mit 60% Drehzahl am laufen und unhörbar. Das ganze spielt sich dann im Bereich 1000 Umdrehungen ab, ab 1200 werden sie aber hörbar.
> ...



Die Kühlung wird komplett getauscht denke ich.
Falls nur der radi getauscht wird, den kannste so trennen.

ich lobe mir eine Vega zu besitzen. Hab grad ne runde bo4 Beta gezockt auf 4k und dank hbcc liegt die vram Nutzung bei über 10gb, systemram bei 11gb. Glaube so langsam muss ich den Schritt auf 32gb wagen.


----------



## Rallyesport (11. August 2018)

Dr. also ich kann ohne Probleme die Verbinder zwischen Eiswolf und Radiator trennen ohne das ich die Kühlung entleere? 
Dann ist das super und ich habe keine Probleme, dann kann ich auch den schiefen Radiator ausserhalb verbauen, ich dachte diese seien zwar trennbar, aber nur unter Verlust von Kühlmittel, wenn das nicht so ist bau ich sie einfach auseinander und habe keine Probleme.

Okay okay selbst probiert, hat gefunzt hab nur ein paar Tropfen verloren


----------



## drstoecker (11. August 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier mal ein Screenshot von bo4!

was mir aufgefallen ist das die Max vcore auf 1.2v geht, sonst liegt die bei Max. 1,87v.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (11. August 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Dr. also ich kann ohne Probleme die Verbinder zwischen Eiswolf und Radiator trennen ohne das ich die Kühlung entleere?
> Dann ist das super und ich habe keine Probleme, dann kann ich auch den schiefen Radiator ausserhalb verbauen, ich dachte diese seien zwar trennbar, aber nur unter Verlust von Kühlmittel, wenn das nicht so ist bau ich sie einfach auseinander und habe keine Probleme.
> 
> Okay okay selbst probiert, hat gefunzt hab nur ein paar Tropfen verloren



Die sollen dir einen 240er radiator zukommen lassen!

Für 180€  würde ich da keinen schiefen Radiator akzeptieren! Immerhin hast du weder B-ware noch gebraucht gekauft.

LG


----------



## Rallyesport (11. August 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das einzige was ich hier sehe ist das der Doktor mal nen neuen Monitor mit höherer auflösung braucht 

@ TheEpicHorst, wäre normal der richtige Weg, aber ich will endlich mal anfangen mit dem Umbau, sonst ist der Sommer vorbei und ich warte immer noch auf die Teile, ganz zu schweigen von der ganzen Lauferei, ich habe erst wieder Mittwoch frei.


----------



## Boahd (11. August 2018)

Nach einigem rumtesten habe ich mich dann doch gegen die Gigabyte RX Vega 64 entschieden (egal was ich gemacht habe, sie wollte lautstark auf 65°C herunterkühlen ). 
Praktischerweise ist direkt danach auch die Sapphire-Version im Preis gesunken und es gab mit Raise-the-Games auch noch ein paar Spiele dazu, also werkelt nun eine Sapphire Nitro+ im PC. Hier bin ich auch wirklich zufrieden, mit ein paar Eingriffen ist sie sehr leise bzw. wenn man doch mal OC betreiben möchte bleibt sie auch absolut im akzeptablen Rahmen. 

Interessant finde ich das bekannte worst case Verhalten in Witcher 3, also dass die Karte in ein extremes Powerlimit rennt. Wenn ich das PL nicht verändere, dann taktet die Karte in UHD bei etwa 1100mhz herum bei 100% Auslastung, setze ich das PL hoch erreiche ich am Ende knapp 1600mhz.

Bei AC: Origins taktet die Karte bei 100% Auslastung auch beim Default PL bis 1600mhz. Weiß jemand wieso in beiden Szenarien die Auslastung zwar 100% beträgt, aber beim Hexer trotzdem wesentlich mehr Strom verbraten wird?


----------



## Gast20190527 (11. August 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Weil vega rockt ganz einfach!!!



in welchem Bezug rockt vega im vergleich zu Pascal? Weder sind die Karten extrem günstiger, noch leistungsstärker noch verbrauchen sie gleichviel bzw weniger strom. Wo also "rockt" Vega?**zensiert*


INU-Edit: Achte bitte mal auf deine Wortwahl, sowas wie "Fanboy" kannst du direkt stecken lassen.
*


----------



## Boahd (11. August 2018)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> in welchem Bezug rockt vega im vergleich zu Pascal? Weder sind die Karten extrem günstiger, noch leistungsstärker noch verbrauchen sie gleichviel bzw weniger strom. Wo also "rockt" Vega? **zensiert**



In meinen Augen sprechen definitiv die Treiber für Vega 
Ich bin auch sehr gespannt wie sich der HBCC in Zukunft auswirken wird, wenn 8GB nicht mehr ganz ausreichen.


----------



## LDNV (11. August 2018)

*gähn* hat sich wieder jemand verlaufen? 

Diese Pascal Extremisten halten sich ja nicht mal an Moderative Vorgaben, die besagen das für solche Art von Diskussion der jeweilige Thread zum Test der Karte benutzt werden soll.  
Muss schon ein gewissen Kick bringen Leute die in friedlicher Runde beisammen Sitzen und ihren Spaß haben mit irgendeinen Mist der sie nicht interessiert zu nerven, vor allem, immer der selbe Mist der schon 1000x durch gekaut wurde  
Ist halt schon Mist wenn man gewisse Argumente nicht versteht und nur sein eigenes Weltbild toleriert . 

Bei einigen hat das ja schon Sekten ähnliche Züge . 
Muss man auch irgendwelche Opfergaben bringen wenn man nicht dem allmächtigen Pascal in seiner Lederjacke huldigt? 

Edit:

Ich habe nichts gegen nV (zumindest nichts wirkungsvolles  ) - im Ernst, ich hab nichts persönlich gegen nV oder sonst was, und generell könnte man über sowas auch mal diskutieren. 
Nach all der Zeit, und vor allem da man weiß, nach dem das schon 1000x diskutiert wurde, welche Intention dahinter steckt, hat hier wohl gar keiner mehr Bock darüber in irgendeiner Form noch zu diskutieren. 
Da es zu 99% eh nur um Stänkerei und sonst nichts geht. 

Wenn du aber wirklich daran interessiert bist Beweggründe zu finden, dann schau schau einfach in den anderen unzähligen VS Vega Diskussionen vorbei. Steht eh immer das selbe


----------



## EyRaptor (11. August 2018)

Gestern ist bei Ebay mal eine Vega 64 für 380€ über die Theke gegangen .
Wenn das so bleibt oder weitergeht, dann landet vllt. doch dieses Jahr schon eine in meiner Sammlung.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (11. August 2018)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> in welchem Bezug rockt vega im vergleich zu Pascal? Weder sind die Karten extrem günstiger, noch leistungsstärker noch verbrauchen sie gleichviel bzw weniger strom. Wo also "rockt" Vega? **zensiert**



1. Strom wird nicht verbraucht!!! Lies dir doch bitte nochmal den Energieerhaltungssatz durch! Und wenn du ihn nicht verstehst, dann musst du nochmal in die Schule. 
2. Und Vega rockt trotzdem. 
3. Es gibt keine Referenz - GTX 1080 die es mit einer LC aufnehmen kann. Und wenn sie schneller ist dann benötigt sie gleich viel Energie und ist alles andere als leise. Nur das die LC dann immer noch im Schnitt ca. 5% schneller ist. Und jetzt komm nicht mit Wakü gegen Luft, bla bla bla. Wenn NV es nicht auf den Appel kriegt Ref.-Karten 
     mit Wakü zu liefern ist doch nicht unser Problem. Ich hab auf meiner LC den Eiswolf GPX240 drauf geschnallt, was (unoptimiert) nur mehr Ruhe bei gleicher Leistung gebracht hat. 
4. Hättest du in der Schule besser aufgepasst, dann hättest du dir auch eine Vega leisten können. ^^


----------



## Gurdi (11. August 2018)

Du möchtest den überschüssigen Kühler nicht zufällig los werden oder
Meine 56er würde damit zu einem schicken Unicat^^


----------



## drstoecker (11. August 2018)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> in welchem Bezug rockt vega im vergleich zu Pascal? Weder sind die Karten extrem günstiger, noch leistungsstärker noch verbrauchen sie gleichviel bzw weniger strom. Wo also "rockt" Vega? **zensiert**


Danke das dir der Beitrag von mir so gefällt. Wenn du hier aufmerksam mitgelesen hättest dann könntest du dir die Antwort selber geben. Es gibt für mich mehr als nur pure Leistung, sogar die gtx 1080ti Gaming x fand ich ******** und langweilig, sorry NVIDIA halt. Für amd sprechen soviel andere Dinge die man bei NVIDIA nicht bekommt. Also falls dein Interesse geweckt ist und du mal ein außergewöhnliches Produkt haben möchtest dann bist du bei uns hier herzlich willkommen. 
Übrigends heißt das Zauberwort bei Vega heißt „kaltstellen“, dann siehst du erst was für eine Leistung in ihr steckt. Auch gerade was hbcc angeht ist Vega schon für die Zukunft gerüstet wenn mehr vram gebraucht wird.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (11. August 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Du möchtest den überschüssigen Kühler nicht zufällig los werden oder
> Meine 56er würde damit zu einem schicken Unicat^^



Ähm, nöööööö.  ^^
Den brauch ich ja noch im Garantiefall. Bei Sapphire eher unwahrscheinlich, aber wer weiß.


----------



## Redbull0329 (11. August 2018)

Sooo, mein Monster ist jetzt da 

Edit: Wie stell ich das Freesync richtig ein - VSync im Spiel aktivieren oder nicht? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wisst ihr welcher Treiber am besten ist?  Hab jetzt den adrenalin-edition-18.8.1 runtergeladen.
Hoffe jetzt kann ich endlich mal Squad richtig aufdrehen


----------



## INU.ID (11. August 2018)

*Ich hab mal ein paar Postings entfernt, und einen User für 7 Tage in den Urlaub geschickt.

Auch in einem Laberthread gelten die Forenregeln!

Weitermachen.
*


----------



## drstoecker (11. August 2018)

INU.ID schrieb:


> *Ich hab mal ein paar Postings entfernt, und einen User für 7 Tage in den Urlaub geschickt.
> 
> Auch in einem Laberthread gelten die Forenregeln!
> 
> ...



Danke dir!
jetzt hat der Kollege Zeit mal diesen Thread komplett zu studieren!


----------



## Edelhamster (11. August 2018)

Also das nenn ich mal eine Punktlandung -> genau 5000 mim läppschen 1700X unter einer popeligen H55i   Sorry, muss mich hier gerade mitteilen  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und im TimeSpy wenigstens auf Platz 6 vorgekämpft mit 8224 Punkten - Aber jetzt wird es dann echt kniffelig und ich hab keinen blassen Schimmer wo ich die noch fehlenden min. 177 Punkte rausholen kann. 
Jemand ne Idee?

Der 18.8.1 gibt im TimeSpy rund 130 Punkte mehr, aber den erkennt 3dMark als non WHQL im Vergleich zum 18.5.1 nicht als valid an^^


----------



## Blackout27 (11. August 2018)

Kurzes Update:

Die Vega 64 Nitro ist angekommen und eingebaut. Was für ein Flaggschiff aber ich find die Karte sehr sehr gut verarbeitet und ausreichend schnell. Macht richtig Spaß und mein Kumpel ist auch mega Happy und möchte sich bei euch ganz herzlich bedanken  

Habe direkt Lust bekommen auch so eine Karte zu kaufen


----------



## hugo-03 (11. August 2018)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Sooo, mein Monster ist jetzt da
> 
> Edit: Wie stell ich das Freesync richtig ein - VSync im Spiel aktivieren oder nicht?
> 
> ...



den neusten treiber, V-sync immer aus


----------



## hugo-03 (11. August 2018)

hi
mir ist aufgefallen das mein Treiber immer auf 800MHz bei HBM runter geht, jetzt habe von max MHz auf dynamisch umgestellt und jetzt behält er die Werte, habe ihr so etwas auch gehabt ?


----------



## Edelhamster (11. August 2018)

@hugo-03: Das sieht im WattMan nur so aus, als würde er auf 800MHz runtersetzen, wenn du erneut in die benutzerdefinierten Settings gehst.
Der gesetzte Takt liegt aber schon noch an.
Ist halt etwas nervig, weil du die HBM-Settings dann nochmal vornehmen musst, bevor du nach einer kleinen Änderung wieder auf übernehmen klickst.
Mit GPU-Z lässt sich das alles ganz entspannt überblicken.


----------



## LDNV (11. August 2018)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Also das nenn ich mal eine Punktlandung -> genau 5000 mim läppschen 1700X unter einer popeligen H55i   Sorry, muss mich hier gerade mitteilen
> 
> Und im TimeSpy wenigstens auf Platz 6 vorgekämpft mit 8224 Punkten - Aber jetzt wird es dann echt kniffelig und ich hab keinen blassen Schimmer wo ich die noch fehlenden min. 177 Punkte rausholen kann.
> Jemand ne Idee?
> ...



Der 18.7.1 gilt auch noch als valid. 
Ob der auch mehr Punkte bringt kann ich dir aber nicht sagen 

Der ist zwar so bei AMD nicht mehr gelistet, aber über den direkten Link findet man ihn doch noch:

Radeon™ Software Adrenalin Edition 18.7.1 Release Notes | AMD


----------



## Edelhamster (11. August 2018)

LDNV schrieb:


> Der 18.7.1 gilt auch noch als valid.


Ja dufte, den bügel ich mir morgen dann gleich nochmal drauf. 
Bedankt und so


----------



## tobse2056 (11. August 2018)

Wie sich jetzt alle die Nitro holen.... So langsam wünsche ich mir ich hätte nicht die Asus genommen wegen meines alten InWIn 301 Gehäuses und lieber die Sapphire.
Obwohl.. so riesig ist der Unterschied nun auch nicht.

Aber falls einer Sapphire gegen Asus tauschen möchte ....


----------



## LDNV (11. August 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> den neusten treiber, V-sync immer aus



Kommt bei mir tatsächlich immer drauf an. 
Im Randlosen Fenster brauch ich kein VSync - da merke ich auch ganz klar ob ich innerhalb der FreeSync Range bin oder nicht. Limietere da meistens manuell auf 59 FPS.
Im Vollbild kommt es immer aufs Spiel an. In manchen hab ich mit VSync aus, trotz das ich in der Range bin, im unteren Monitor Bereich Tearing, - also nicht so wie man Tearing normalerweise kennt - was erst mit VSync on respektive "Erweiterte Synchronisierung" im Treiber verschwindet. 

Da FreeSync aber ohne an erster Stelle steht und VSync nur oberhalb / Unterhalb der Range greift kann man VSync quasi als FPS Limiter verwenden .

Hat mich Anfangs echt nerven gekostet da ich dachte das was nicht sauber läuft


----------



## bath92 (11. August 2018)

LDNV schrieb:


> Kommt bei mir tatsächlich immer drauf an.
> Im Randlosen Fenster brauch ich kein VSync - da merke ich auch ganz klar ob ich innerhalb der FreeSync Range bin oder nicht. Limietere da meistens manuell auf 59 FPS.
> Im Vollbild kommt es immer aufs Spiel an. In manchen hab ich mit VSync aus, trotz das ich in der Range bin, im unteren Monitor Bereich Tearing, - also nicht so wie man Tearing normalerweise kennt - was erst mit VSync on respektive "Erweiterte Synchronisierung" im Treiber verschwindet.
> 
> ...



Grundsätzlich sollte eigentlich die Kombination aus FreeSync + Vsync Off + FPS-Limit (per Treiber auf zwei FPS unterhalb der maximalen FreeSync-Range begrenzen) hinsichtlich Input-Lag am besten sein, bin aber auch noch am Testen.


----------



## LDNV (11. August 2018)

Das habe ich mir auch so vorgestellt gehabt. 
Daher war ich Anfangs immer sehr irritiert und teilweise der Verzweiflung nah ob das jetzt überhaupt funktioniert oder nicht. 

Hab dann diverse male hin und her getestet, (mittlerweile kennt ihr mich ja  ) und bin zu dem besagten Schluss gekommen das es teils Spiel Abhängig ist. 

In FC5 z.B. kann ich VSync off / FreeSync on / Vollbild / FPS Cap fahren und hab kein Tearing und alles schick. 
In BF1 z.B. muss ich entweder Vollbild + Vsync fahren oder Randloses Fenster + VSync off. 
Habe ich da nur Vollbild mit VSync off, greift Freesync zwar irgendwie.... da dass Tearing nicht so ist wie mit FreeSync aus + Vsync aus, aber hab NUR in dem unteren 1/4 des Bildes die typische Tearing kante. 

So auch teils in anderen Spielen. 
Daher darf ich bei jedem Spiel immer erst Testen welchen Bildschirm Modi dem ganzen nun liegt. 

Ich hab auch mal gelesen das es in Verbindung mit Monitoren dahingegend mal ungereimtheiten geben soll wo man im Monitor selbst erst FreeSync aktivieren muss (Ist bei mir so, aber Standard mäßig eh immer aktiviert) .
Ob das vll auch damit zusammen hängt? Ich weiß es nicht.  Stört mich aber jetzt auch nicht weiter, da ich es ja weiß und den Unterschied zwischen FreeSync und VSync absolut merke. War schließlich der Grund die GTX zu verbannen


----------



## Gurdi (11. August 2018)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Also das nenn ich mal eine Punktlandung -> genau 5000 mim läppschen 1700X unter einer popeligen H55i   Sorry, muss mich hier gerade mitteilen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spiel mal mit den Treiberoptionen ein wenig rum, AF auf Leistung und Oberflächenoptimierung aus z.B. das könnte noch ein paar Punkte bringen.


----------



## Rallyesport (11. August 2018)

So Teil eins ist nun gebaut und fertig, Radiator aussen am Gehäuse verbaut da musste ich bisschen basteln, aber ich denke das ist schonmal ziemlich cool


----------



## drebbin (12. August 2018)

hi leute,
sry für die schreibweise - ich kann gerade keine großbuchstaben machen, tastatur spinnt
ich habe ein mittelgroßes problem, ich habe testen wollen wie sich die temperaturen verbessern, wenn ich die originale wlp von asus gegen die grizzly kryonaut austausche,
beim wieder zusammenbau ist die letzte der 4 schrauben um die gpu abgebrochen und zwar so, dass ich sie nicht mehr zu fassen kriege aus den gewinde heraus
ich dachte immer der hbm sei die empfindliche stelle an einer vega64 und nicht die schrauben 

hat jemand eine idee wie ich die dort herauskriege, ich habe vorsorglich erstmal ein dünnes metallblatt zwischen dem 4er-arm zu den schrauben und der backplate gesteckt, damit zumindest ein minimaler druck an der stelle existiert, ich habe aber angst vor schäden durch den unterschiedlichen druck auf hbm und gpu...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (12. August 2018)

Gigabyte Vega 56 für 419€ (gratis Versand)

8GB Gigabyte Radeon RX Vega 56 Gaming OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de

! man muss auf Mindstar geklickt haben !


----------



## Rallyesport (12. August 2018)

Dr. wie lange hast du denn für den Umbau auf Eiswolf bei deiner Karte gebraucht? 
Ich muss da ein wenig umdisponieren, hab gestern gerade gesagt bekommen das ich meine Ruhetage auch arbeiten gehen muss da keine Leute da sind, möchte den Umbau gerne in einem Zug erledigen und nicht vor der Arbeit anfangen und danach noch weiter wurschteln.

Inwiefern kann ich eigentlich mit der Wakü die Leistung der Vega steigern? 
Momentan laufe ich auf p7 1602 975mV, HBM 1000Mhz 950mV, Taktsteigerung erreiche ich nur durch Spannung erhöhen, würde ich bei 975mV nur den P7 auf 1632 oder 1652 ect erhöhen resultiert das in einem Absturz des Treibers  oder des ganzen Rechners.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (12. August 2018)

dein HBM läuft sicher nicht auf 950mV


----------



## Rallyesport (12. August 2018)

Nee schon klar, ich schrieb nur HBM Spannung 950mV damit man weiß was gemeint ist.


----------



## Gurdi (12. August 2018)

drebbin schrieb:


> hi leute,
> sry für die schreibweise - ich kann gerade keine großbuchstaben machen, tastatur spinnt
> ich habe ein mittelgroßes problem, ich habe testen wollen wie sich die temperaturen verbessern, wenn ich die originale wlp von asus gegen die grizzly kryonaut austausche,
> beim wieder zusammenbau ist die letzte der 4 schrauben um die gpu abgebrochen und zwar so, dass ich sie nicht mehr zu fassen kriege aus den gewinde heraus
> ...



Ui, das hört sich schlecht an. Normalerweise müsstest du die Schraube ganz leicht anbohren mit einem dünnen Bohrer und dann versuchen die Schraube zu packen.  Auf einer Grafikkarte aber tatsächlich nicht sonderlich elegant gerade wegen den Metallspänen. Ich denke Angst wegen dem Druck musst du nicht unbedingt haben wenn 3 Schrauben fest sind.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (12. August 2018)

@ drebbin

Hast du nochmal alles demontiert und dann versucht die Schraube zu erwischen? Evtl. geht das mit nem Elektronikerseitenschneider. Den nehme ich immer wenn ich mal wieder ne Schraube abgedreht hab. Einfach von oben, senkrecht das Gewinde packen und mit nem Ruck drehen.

Das sicherste ist aber ein neuer Kühler.


----------



## drebbin (12. August 2018)

Die Hoffnung das es halb so wild ist habe ich begraben, weil zwar 2 Mal Superposition durchlief ohne Probleme, aber danach im Desktop aller 1-2 Minuten Artefakte auftreten, deswegen habe ich sie vorsorglich erst einmal ausgebaut...

Aber die GPU läuft mit kryonaut fast 9Kelvin kühler  
Um wenigstens das positive mitzunehmen...


----------



## moonshot (12. August 2018)

STRIX VEGA: Fixing the horrendous VRM heat management : Amd

Auch neue Pads genommen?


----------



## drebbin (12. August 2018)

Ein neuer kühler kann nur angeschraubt werden wenn die Schraube raus ist 

Ich frag vlt mal beim Uhrmacher...


----------



## Gurdi (12. August 2018)

drebbin schrieb:


> Ein neuer kühler kann nur angeschraubt werden wenn die Schraube raus ist
> 
> Ich frag vlt mal beim Uhrmacher...



Gute Idee.


----------



## drstoecker (12. August 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Dr. wie lange hast du denn für den Umbau auf Eiswolf bei deiner Karte gebraucht?
> Ich muss da ein wenig umdisponieren, hab gestern gerade gesagt bekommen das ich meine Ruhetage auch arbeiten gehen muss da keine Leute da sind, möchte den Umbau gerne in einem Zug erledigen und nicht vor der Arbeit anfangen und danach noch weiter wurschteln.
> 
> Inwiefern kann ich eigentlich mit der Wakü die Leistung der Vega steigern?
> Momentan laufe ich auf p7 1602 975mV, HBM 1000Mhz 950mV, Taktsteigerung erreiche ich nur durch Spannung erhöhen, würde ich bei 975mV nur den P7 auf 1632 oder 1652 ect erhöhen resultiert das in einem Absturz des Treibers  oder des ganzen Rechners.


 Frag besser nicht, wollte es zügig machen und im Endeffekt hat alles an der blöden backplate gehangen. Die ging nur schief drauf und die Schrauben dann auch. Oben an der Karte/kühler ist eine Kerbe und da muss die bp rein. Unten am pci-e also daneben sollen 2 Schrauben festgedreht werden um quasi den kühler zu befestigen-danach kommt es die bp drauf. und genau dabei ist mit die karte jedes Mal verrutscht und dann passt es nicht mehr. Habe dann als erstes oben 2 Schrauben festgedreht zum fixieren des Kühlers, danach unten die beiden Schrauben reingesetzt, oben die beiden wieder raus, backplate drauf , passte so auch exakt und dann die bp komplett verschraubt. Schätze wenn du es so machst mit den Tipps sollte dann in einer guten Stunde erledigt sein, vllt auch 2 da das zurechtschneiden der Pads schon einiges an Zeit in Anspruch nimmt. Falls irgendwas nicht funzt schreib mir ruhig, habe den eiswolf dadurch sehr oft demontiert/montiert.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (12. August 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Gigabyte Vega 56 für 419€ (gratis Versand)
> 
> 8GB Gigabyte Radeon RX Vega 56 Gaming OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de
> 
> ! man muss auf Mindstar geklickt haben !



jezz sind nur noch 399€ xD

die wollen die Lager wohl echt leer kriegen


----------



## Redbull0329 (12. August 2018)

Ich hatte jetzt ein paar Freezes in Rome II: Total War, sodass ich neu starten musste. In Attila funktioniert es problemlos. Es kam auch eine Warnung, dass nicht genug VRAM da ist, was mich sehr wundert. Woran kann das liegen? 
Ach ja, was mich nervt ist dass die Karte ab 150 Fps ziemliches Spulenfiepen hat. Kann man die Fps irgendwie treiberseitig cappen? Weil gerade die Spiele, bei denen man es braucht, diese Funktion oft nicht haben.


----------



## LDNV (12. August 2018)

FRTC benutzen, und für das VRam Problem, nur um es zu testen ob dem auch wirklich so ist (Was ich auch nicht glaube) HBCC mal aktivieren. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hugo-03 (12. August 2018)

LDNV schrieb:


> Kommt bei mir tatsächlich immer drauf an.
> Im Randlosen Fenster brauch ich kein VSync - da merke ich auch ganz klar ob ich innerhalb der FreeSync Range bin oder nicht. Limietere da meistens manuell auf 59 FPS.
> Im Vollbild kommt es immer aufs Spiel an. In manchen hab ich mit VSync aus, trotz das ich in der Range bin, im unteren Monitor Bereich Tearing, - also nicht so wie man Tearing normalerweise kennt - was erst mit VSync on respektive "Erweiterte Synchronisierung" im Treiber verschwindet.
> 
> ...



ich habe vsync im treiber immer aus hatte damit probleme wenn es anders eingestellt war


----------



## LDNV (12. August 2018)

Scheint dann wohl, je nach Kombination aus Monitor & Graka unterschiedlich zu sein.

Aber ich bin da ehrlich.
Das Problem mag es in dieser Form bei nV nicht geben, aber deshalb zahl ich trotzdem nicht den saftigen gsync Aufpreis. Wenn man weiß wie es bei einem am besten läuft ist das ja kein thema mehr.

Ist zwar schade das man das erst raus finden muss, aber so ist das nun mal


----------



## hugo-03 (12. August 2018)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> @hugo-03: Das sieht im WattMan nur so aus, als würde er auf 800MHz runtersetzen, wenn du erneut in die benutzerdefinierten Settings gehst.
> Der gesetzte Takt liegt aber schon noch an.
> Ist halt etwas nervig, weil du die HBM-Settings dann nochmal vornehmen musst, bevor du nach einer kleinen Änderung wieder auf übernehmen klickst.
> Mit GPU-Z lässt sich das alles ganz entspannt überblicken.



hab grade in bf1 getestet stimmt der 1000er takt liegt an


----------



## hugo-03 (12. August 2018)

LDNV schrieb:


> Scheint dann wohl, je nach Kombination aus Monitor & Graka unterschiedlich zu sein.
> 
> Aber ich bin da ehrlich.
> Das Problem mag es in dieser Form bei nV nicht geben, aber deshalb zahl ich trotzdem nicht den saftigen gsync Aufpreis. Wenn man weiß wie es bei einem am besten läuft ist das ja kein thema mehr.
> ...



mit v-sync aus in Game und kein enhanced sync im Treiber, dann hatte ich nie Probleme. Nvidia hat auch Schwierigkeiten mit sync GeForce 398.36: Neuer Treiber noch ohne G-Sync-Fix fuer Windows 10 1803 - ComputerBase


----------



## LDNV (12. August 2018)

Oh gott, dann rechtfertigt sich der Aufpreis ja nicht mal durch einfachere Funktionalität des ganzen.

Finde ich in Form des geschlossenen Systems allerdings schon wieder traurig.

Der generelle Vorteil von geschlossenen Systemen ist ja, zwar restriktiv zu sein, aber dafür umso zugänglicher und einfacher zu handhaben.

Ob ein dann die Möglichkeiten des gebotenen ausreichen muss jeder selbst wissen.

Und von offenen Systemen ist eben der Vorteil der meisten Möglichkeiten, dafür aber etwas mehr gefummel uswusf.

Ihr wisst schon was ich meine


----------



## togglebit (12. August 2018)

Da sehe ich gerade ASUS hat auf der AREZ-Vega gar kein HBM mehr sondern GDDR5 

Gaming-Grafikkarte AREZ Strix Radeon RX VEGA64 OC | ASUS


----------



## bath92 (12. August 2018)

togglebit schrieb:


> Da sehe ich gerade ASUS hat auf der AREZ-Vega gar kein HBM mehr sondern GDDR5
> 
> Gaming-Grafikkarte AREZ Strix Radeon RX VEGA64 OC | ASUS



Da hat jemand einen Fehler gemacht, den Spezifikationen nach gibt es Vega nach wie vor nur mit HBM.


----------



## togglebit (12. August 2018)

Vielleicht gibt's den GDDR5 zusätzlich. 
Darf auf einer Herstellerseite eigentlich nicht passieren sowas.


----------



## Gurdi (12. August 2018)

togglebit schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt's den GDDR5 zusätzlich.
> Darf auf einer Herstellerseite eigentlich nicht passieren sowas.



Da stimm ich dir zu. ich finde das umgehen mit Vega allgemein unter aller Sau. Auf Mindfactory und Co. sind Teils nicht einmal Produktbeschreibungen vorhanden. Was soll das? Das ist Copy & Paste 5min.

"Seit dem 05.02.2018 im Sortiment

Für diesen Artikel ist noch keine Produktbeschreibung vorhanden."
8GB Gigabyte Radeon RX Vega 56 Gaming OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de

"Seit dem 27.07.2018 im Sortiment

Für diesen Artikel ist noch keine Produktbeschreibung vorhanden."

Ich habs jetzt endlich geschafft meinen HBM so weit runter zu kühlen dass ich wieder einen Anlauf auf die 1,1Ghz versuchen kann.
2h Spielelast. WQHD 205erASIC



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralle@ (12. August 2018)

Melde mich auch mal wieder zu Worte.
Als erstes möchte ich mich mal dafür bedanken dass

1. So viel thematisiert wird

und

2. So gesittet und normal diskutiert wird 


In den nächsten Wochen werde ich mal wieder mehr Zeit haben um mich mit meiner Hardware zu beschäftigen.
Das sich meine LC nicht so alleine fühlt, habe ihr kurzer Hand ein Geschwisterchen gegönnt. Im laufe der nächsten Woche, werde ich immer wieder mal Ergebnisse posten und meine Erfahrung mit euch teilen, vielleicht werde ich auch 1 großen Post daraus machen oder ein User Review, mal sehen was meine Zeit so zulässt.
Ja, Arbeit, Frau und Kind bekommen aktuell meine Aufmerksamkeit, da bleibt fürs Hobby wenig Zeit, für meinen Geschmack zu wenig. Aber so ist das halt, andererseits ein Leben ohne den kleinen Schreihals (17 Monate und schon so laut ) kann ich mir nicht mehr vorstellen.


----------



## Gurdi (12. August 2018)

Cool ein Usertest mit Crossfire wäre wirklich mal interessant. Bei Computerbase ist Vega ja nicht sonderlich gut davon gekommen.


----------



## LDNV (12. August 2018)

Wobei die auch ein sehr mageren Test Pacour hatten... egal ob jetzt für nV oder AMD, sondern insgesamt. 
Der Test ist ja eher ein schlechter Witz. 
Das CF/SLI nicht in jedem Game gut performt ist keine Neuheit....


----------



## Gurdi (12. August 2018)

LDNV schrieb:


> Wobei die auch ein sehr mageren Test Pacour hatten... egal ob jetzt für nV oder AMD, sondern insgesamt.
> Der Test ist ja eher ein schlechter Witz.
> Das CF/SLI nicht in jedem Game gut performt ist keine Neuheit....



Stimmt, deswegen wäre ein paar Userreviews ja um so interessanter
Vor allen Dingen wenn sich die User damit auskennen wie Ralle.

Kleines Update bei mir, 1,1Ghz scheinen stable zu sein bisher. TimeSpy läuft durch und die Games zicken (noch) nicht.


----------



## hugo-03 (12. August 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Da stimm ich dir zu. ich finde das umgehen mit Vega allgemein unter aller Sau. Auf Mindfactory und Co. sind Teils nicht einmal Produktbeschreibungen vorhanden. Was soll das? Das ist Copy & Paste 5min.
> 
> "Seit dem 05.02.2018 im Sortiment
> 
> ...



Wie viel bringt das noch, wie ist die Temperatur?


----------



## Ralle@ (12. August 2018)

@Gurdi

Die CB hat einen CrossFire Test gemacht?
Gleich mal gucken.

Genau das reizt mich, es gibt sehr wenig über Vega CrossFire und wenn dann nur mit den ersteren Treibern.
Ich will es einfach wissen, wenn nicht, geht sie an einen neuen Besitzer. Habe nur 500€ bezahlt, den Preis bekomme ich immer wieder.

Tante Edit:
Gerade den Multi GPU Test bei der CB gefunden.
Der ist wirklich schlecht, bei Kingdom Come stimmt was gewaltig nicht. Da ist das Vega 64 CF langsamer als das 580 CrossFire Gespann. Sorry aber wie kann man sowas durchwinken, schade um die Zeit die die da investiert haben.


----------



## Gurdi (12. August 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> Wie viel bringt das noch, wie ist die Temperatur?



Meinst du die Ambient?
24Grad. Das bringt natürlich in der Praxis wenig, ist eher ne Psychologische Angelegenheit bei mir 
Ich knabber an der 1,1 ja schon was länger ^^

Ich muss die Marke aber wohl vorerst wieder verwerfen. Mein Artefaktetest ist negativ verlaufen
Aber ne neue Erkenntnis habe ich, die VR Mem spielt ebenfalls eine Rolle beim Speichertakt. Sobald die bei mir auf 72Grad geht wirft der HBM auf 1,1Ghz Artefakte. Konnte das eben schön testen. Hätte ich nicht gedacht, hängt wohl mit der Spannungsstabilität dann zusammen.

@Ralle: 500 Euro ist natürlich ein sau geiler Preis.


----------



## Ralle@ (12. August 2018)

Der HBM reagiert extrem auf Temperatur.
Ich habe mich da auch lange gespielt, mit verschiedenen WLP, usw... Und ja, die Vegas scheinen beim HBM ab 72 - 75 Grad die 1100 MHZ nicht wirklich stabil halten zu können. Was ich da so in den englischsprachigen Foren gelesen habe, ist so 1100 die magische Grenze die nur wenige stabil machen und die die es machen verwenden meistens HBM von Samsung und sind Wassergekühlt.

Ja, war ein Arbeitskollege der die Karte loswerden wollte. Er ist eher bei Nvidia zu Hause, hat AMD eine Chance gegeben und war nicht zu 100% zufrieden. Bei ihm ist es immer schwer, er will die Karte zu 100% seine Wünsche erfüllt, die gibt es aber nur nicht. Ich finde beide Geil, die 1080 TI ist halt etwas schneller, mit der Vega macht es wieder mehr Spaß wenn man einen Freesync Monitor hat, zudem ist das Bild von den Farben her etwas besser ( kann man im Nvidia Treiber nachbessern, aber ab Werk finde ich es bei AMD schöner).


----------



## Gurdi (12. August 2018)

Benchstable kriege ich den sogar bis 1130, aber das taugt halb nix im Alltag.
Ich frag mal bei Raijintek an, vielleicht senden die mir ja mal ein Morpheus Vega zum testen ^^


----------



## hugo-03 (12. August 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Benchstable kriege ich den sogar bis 1130, aber das taugt halb nix im Alltag.
> Ich frag mal bei Raijintek an, vielleicht senden die mir ja mal ein Morpheus Vega zum testen ^^



wie ist den dein mem momentan eingestellt, ich hab mal den log von der BF5 alpha angeguckt und da hatte ich max 45° bei 1000 MHz


----------



## Gurdi (12. August 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> wie ist den dein mem momentan eingestellt, ich hab mal den log von der BF5 alpha angeguckt und da hatte ich max 45° bei 1000 MHz



Aktuell nutze ich das LC Bios, kastriert durch Overdrive N mit 1090/925 auf dem HBM. Mit dem normalen Bios geht die Einstellung aber nicht, da sonst der HBM bei 1020 hängen bleibt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rallyesport (12. August 2018)

Huhu so Eiswolf ist nun Montiert, ich habe aber ein problem, wenn ich den PC starte bekomme ich den POST Screen, danach schaltetsich der Monitor aus,ich komme auch nicht ins bios. 
Kann es sein das die Karte überhitzt? Ich habe zumindest die Pumpe in den Pumpenanschluss meines Boards gesteckt, die Pumpe von der AIO des CPU hängt an dem AIO Pumpen Anschluss.
Die Lüfter sind auch angeschlossen. Ich bin sehr sparsam mit der Wärmeleitpaste umgegangen, ich habe einen Moldet Chip und hab ihn sehr sehr dünn nur bestrichen, so wie ich es auch bei nem CPU machen würde, oder gibt es noch was zu beachten?


----------



## Gurdi (12. August 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Huhu so Eiswolf ist nun Montiert, ich habe aber ein problem, wenn ich den PC starte bekomme ich den POST Screen, danach schaltetsich der Monitor aus,ich komme auch nicht ins bios.
> Kann es sein das die Karte überhitzt? Ich habe zumindest die Pumpe in den Pumpenanschluss meines Boards gesteckt, die Pumpe von der AIO des CPU hängt an dem AIO Pumpen Anschluss.
> Die Lüfter sind auch angeschlossen. Ich bin sehr sparsam mit der Wärmeleitpaste umgegangen, ich habe einen Moldet Chip und hab ihn sehr sehr dünn nur bestrichen, so wie ich es auch bei nem CPU machen würde, oder gibt es noch was zu beachten?



Sehr sehr dünn ist eigentlich keine gute Idee bei Vega.


----------



## LDNV (12. August 2018)

Zu beachten gibt es das auch hier Vega anders ist als man es normal kennt. 
Also ruhig etwas mehr WLP benutzen als man es normalerweise würde.

Edit: 

Wer Gratis seine Vega auf Stabilität testen möchte... 
Haut euch mal die bis noch morgen laufende COD Beta drauf. 

Wie ihr wisst hat meine Vega ALLES gefressen, jetzt hab ich gerade mal ne Stunde die Beta ausprobiert und um himmels willen.... erste mal gecrasht. 
Max Details -> Screen Scale auf 67 bei mir (also effektiv 1440p) Cap bei 59 FPS.

Edit 2:

Okay lag nicht am OC. 
Lag am ReLive. 

Wieso knallt ReLive die Spannung wesentlich höher wenn "Sofortiges Aufnehmen" aktiviert ist? 
Da gibt er bei meinen Settings 1v drauf, dann wird es mit meinen Lüfter Einstellungen natürlich zu heiß und Crasht die Karte.

Also doch weiter Aktion für TimeShift Aufnahmen benutzen.


----------



## Rallyesport (13. August 2018)

Also ich hab jetzt alles wieder auseinander gehabt, der Kühler hat nicht richtig auf dem DIE aufgelegen da die BAckplate scheinbar nicht sonderlich sauber gefertigt ist, das gleiche Problem wie beim Dr. 
Ich habe aber geschaut dort wo er aufgelgen hat ist alles tutti, also scheint die mege zu reichen, ich bin grad wieder dabei alles zusammen zu bauen, diesmal gerade und dann berichte ich wieder, scheinbar funktionieren aber die sicherheitsschaltungen bei Vega und sie schaltet ab wenn sie zu heiß wird.


----------



## Gurdi (13. August 2018)

LDNV schrieb:


> Zu beachten gibt es das auch hier Vega anders ist als man es normal kennt.
> Also ruhig etwas mehr WLP benutzen als man es normalerweise würde.
> 
> Edit:
> ...



Sachen gibts, die gibts nicht.


----------



## Rallyesport (13. August 2018)

Ladys der Rallye hat jetzt ne Wassergekühlte Vega bei 27° IDLE bei 25° Raumtemperatur, jetzt gehts ans optimieren der Lüfter und dann werden die ersten Tests gefahren.
Der Fehler lag 1. bei mir, ich hatte die Slotblende nicht demontiert, aber auch die Passgenauigkeit des gesamten Kühlers ist nicht berauschend. 
Also ich kann das Teil nicht weiter empfhelen, aber trotz alldem war der Umbau einfacher als ich dachte aber hat wesentlich länger gedauert wie geplant.


----------



## Rallyesport (13. August 2018)

So hatte mal eine viertel Stunde Dauerbelastung auf der Karte, das einzig negative was mir aufgefallen ist, warum ist die Hotsporttemperatur 20° höher als die GPU Temperatur? 
Deutet das auf zu wenig Wärmeleitpaste hin? Ich habe nämlich extra noch eine dünne Schicht drauf gepackt, ich glaube kaum das noch mehr, mehr helfen würde.


----------



## Gurdi (13. August 2018)

Circa 20 Grad Differenz zum Hot Spot sind nichts ungewöhnliches. Wahrscheinlich mangelt es etwas an Passgenauigkeit, ist aber nichts was dich beunruhigen sollte.


----------



## ATIR290 (13. August 2018)

Dann bleibe nur ich mit der Veag 64 Silver Referenz zurück
1450 Mhz und gar nicht so langsam …


----------



## Gurdi (13. August 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Dann bleibe nur ich mit der Veag 64 Silver Referenz zurück
> 1450 Mhz und gar nicht so langsam …



Hab auch noch ne 56er Black, also von daher.


----------



## Rallyesport (13. August 2018)

Also alles in allem nach ein paar Testläufen würde ich dir auch nicht empfehlen deine Karte umzubauen  
Wenn ich dauerhaft auf über 1500Mhz takten will muss ich die Spannung erhöhen und irgendwann geht sie mit 100° Hotspot in die Droßel, möchte ich das umgehen wird die Kühlung hörbar und zwar genau so hörbar wie die Referenzkühlung. 
Mit den Werten die ich die ganze Zeit mit der Referenzkühlung gefahren habe, bleibt die Kühlung aber unhörbar, oder geht im allgemeinen "PC Säuseln" unter. 
War jetzt mal ne interessante Erfahrung die ich mit Vega sammeln durfte, hat mich auch sehr viel Geld gekostet, aber bei der nächsten Karte die ich kaufe warte ich auf ne anständige Sapphire Custom, da weißte was du hast  

@ Gurdi, ich habe jetzt mal getestet mit den Standardeinstellungen im Bios läuft die Karte garnicht schlecht, die Spannungsreglung funktioniert da auch sehr gut, einzig der Speicher taktet dann halt nur mit 945. 
Aber ich glaube das ist jetzt ne gute Alternative die man für 24/7 einsgtellt lassen kann. 
Hab jetzt mal meine Einstellungen so gelassen wie ich sie unter Luft hatte, da taktet sie bis 1480Mhz hoch bei 975mV und +25%PT, das ganze bei Max 225W.
Das sind Werte die sich gut kühlen lassen, ich glaube das lasse ich jetzt mal so.


----------



## Gurdi (13. August 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Also alles in allem nach ein paar Testläufen würde ich dir auch nicht empfehlen deine Karte umzubauen
> Wenn ich dauerhaft auf über 1500Mhz takten will muss ich die Spannung erhöhen und irgendwann geht sie mit 100° Hotspot in die Droßel, möchte ich das umgehen wird die Kühlung hörbar und zwar genau so hörbar wie die Referenzkühlung.
> Mit den Werten die ich die ganze Zeit mit der Referenzkühlung gefahren habe, bleibt die Kühlung aber unhörbar, oder geht im allgemeinen "PC Säuseln" unter.
> War jetzt mal ne interessante Erfahrung die ich mit Vega sammeln durfte, hat mich auch sehr viel Geld gekostet, aber bei der nächsten Karte die ich kaufe warte ich auf ne anständige Sapphire Custom, da weißte was du hast
> ...



Auf 100Grad dürfte dein HotSpot mit Wasser gar nicht gehen, dann liegt kein Kühler nicht korrekt auf oder du hast zu wenig WLP.
Die 1,5Ghz solltest du eigentlich locker packen unter Wasser mit 975mv.

Machs mal wie Igor, heiz die Karte ordentlich auf, Rechner ausschalten per Knopf. Fix ausbauen und dann den Kühler feste nachziehen.


----------



## Zwock7420 (13. August 2018)

Jo, das dachte ich mir auch direkt. Ich kenne den Eiswolf nicht (nur Alphaschrott im allgemeinen) aber ich würde auch erwarten, dass es bestimmt positive Auswirkungen hat, wenn man alles im nachhinein nochmal nachzieht.

Man kennt das im allgemeinen von Fullcovern, auch wenn in der Anleitung steht: 'zuerst um den Chip über Kreuz anziehen, danach den Rest'. Ich ziehe immer im nachhinein um die Schrauben um den Chip nochmal nach, da sich diese Blocks oft erst so richtig gesetzt haben, wenn alle Schrauben einmal Fest saßen und das Teil evtl sogar schonmal warm geworden ist.

Edit: ...und es war auch tatsächlich das ein oder andere Mal der Fall, dass die Schrauben in der Mitte um den Chip dann total locker saßen.


----------



## Ginmarr (13. August 2018)

Hi Team, 

Meine Erfahrungen mit dem Eiswolf sind wie eure. Beim zusammen Bauen hat es mir jedes mal das PCB Verzogen so das der PCI Slot einen "Buckel" gemacht hat. Ich hab es unzählige male Probiert aber immer das gleiche Problem. Kontakt zum Kühler war nicht gegeben und die Karte lief immer in ne Notabschlatung. Ich Baue meine Heute zurück und hoffe das der Refernzlüfter noch passt nach dem ganzen Bohai...


----------



## Zwock7420 (13. August 2018)

Hi, Ginmarr!
Ich glaube der Dr. hatte doch vor ein paar Seiten ne Anleitung gepostet, wie er es hinbekommen hat, dass es gepasst hat... Kann selbst nichts belastbares dazu sagen, da ich einen Watercool Block nutze... ich versuch es mal zu finden...


----------



## Rallyesport (13. August 2018)

Das war bei mir gestern auch ich hab das sicher 10X versucht dann hat es gepasst auch mit dem Tipp vom Doktor.
Ich werde dann wirklich die Tage noch mal alles nachziehen, aber ich glaube nicht das sich da noch viel ändern wird, meine KArte ging eh schon immer nur unter großen Anstrengungen über 1500Mhz, vll einfach bei der Chiplotterie pech gehabt.


----------



## Gurdi (13. August 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Das war bei mir gestern auch ich hab das sicher 10X versucht dann hat es gepasst auch mit dem Tipp vom Doktor.
> Ich werde dann wirklich die Tage noch mal alles nachziehen, aber ich glaube nicht das sich da noch viel ändern wird, meine KArte ging eh schon immer nur unter großen Anstrengungen über 1500Mhz, vll einfach bei der Chiplotterie pech gehabt.



Soviel Pech kannst du gar nicht gehabt haben. Die 1,5Ghz packt jeder Karte locker, spätestens mit 1-1,05V.


----------



## LDNV (13. August 2018)

Hab ich echt so ein Glück mit meiner? 
Normalerweise hab ich immer nur durchschnittliches Glück bei GPU´s. 
Bei CPU´s hab ich da meistens eher Glücksfinger  

Rallyesport: ich hoffe , besonders nach dem ganzen Umbau Aufwand den du betrieben hast, das die Karte dich mit super Werten bei dir bedankt


----------



## Zwock7420 (13. August 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> gute neuigkeiten, habe gestern nochmal meine vega zerpflückt und heute den eiswolf montiert. das problem war wieder dasselbe wie vorher, die backplate lies sich nicht richtig installieren sodass die schrauben nur etwas schräg reinzudrehen gingen und das ist ja nicht im sinne des erfinders. also nochmal alles auf neu, habe aber diesmal die 2 schrauben unten nicht direkt festgeschraubt weil dadurch die karte immer verutscht ist und das der grund für das nicht passen der bp war. also erst die karte oben mit 2 schrauben fixiert und dann unten die beiden schrauben festgeschraubt. oben die beiden wieder gelöst, bp drauf und alles sauber verschraubt. schrauben gingen diesmal gerade reinzuschrauben. operation geglückt. hab grad auf die schnelle ein zwei screenshots gemacht. der radi ist ein 120er, wird aber erweitert auf die eisbär 280 + 240er radi.



Hier nochmal das Zitat vom Doc. Vielleicht hilft es dir ja, Ginmarr.

Was die Chiplotterie angeht... ich meine im Luxx habe ich anfangs im Laberthread einen gelesen, der ne (wenn ich mich recht entsinne) ganz normale Referenz auf 1,8 ghz prügeln konnte! Son Glück muß man erstmal haben!
Ich habe meine auch schon auf 1750 laufen gehabt, aber nur kuryfristig mal zum benchen, und natürlich unter Wasser... Hab sie aber jetzt wesentlich gechillter laufen, da ich mit WQHD eigentlich auch so ganz gut auskomme.


----------



## drstoecker (13. August 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Frag besser nicht, wollte es zügig machen und im Endeffekt hat alles an der blöden backplate gehangen. Die ging nur schief drauf und die Schrauben dann auch. Oben an der Karte/kühler ist eine Kerbe und da muss die bp rein. Unten am pci-e also daneben sollen 2 Schrauben festgedreht werden um quasi den kühler zu befestigen-danach kommt es die bp drauf. und genau dabei ist mit die karte jedes Mal verrutscht und dann passt es nicht mehr. Habe dann als erstes oben 2 Schrauben festgedreht zum fixieren des Kühlers, danach unten die beiden Schrauben reingesetzt, oben die beiden wieder raus, backplate drauf , passte so auch exakt und dann die bp komplett verschraubt. Schätze wenn du es so machst mit den Tipps sollte dann in einer guten Stunde erledigt sein, vllt auch 2 da das zurechtschneiden der Pads schon einiges an Zeit in Anspruch nimmt. Falls irgendwas nicht funzt schreib mir ruhig, habe den eiswolf dadurch sehr oft demontiert/montiert.





Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Jo, das dachte ich mir auch direkt. Ich kenne den Eiswolf nicht (nur Alphaschrott im allgemeinen) aber ich würde auch erwarten, dass es bestimmt positive Auswirkungen hat, wenn man alles im nachhinein nochmal nachzieht.
> 
> Man kennt das im allgemeinen von Fullcovern, auch wenn in der Anleitung steht: 'zuerst um den Chip über Kreuz anziehen, danach den Rest'. Ich ziehe immer im nachhinein um die Schrauben um den Chip nochmal nach, da sich diese Blocks oft erst so richtig gesetzt haben, wenn alle Schrauben einmal Fest saßen und das Teil evtl sogar schonmal warm geworden ist.
> 
> Edit: ...und es war auch tatsächlich das ein oder andere Mal der Fall, dass die Schrauben in der Mitte um den Chip dann total locker saßen.


Das kann ich bestätigen, hatte die Schrauben fest angezogen und beim erneuten lösen waren die nicht mehr so fest.


Ginmarr schrieb:


> Hi Team,
> 
> Meine Erfahrungen mit dem Eiswolf sind wie eure. Beim zusammen Bauen hat es mir jedes mal das PCB Verzogen so das der PCI Slot einen "Buckel" gemacht hat. Ich hab es unzählige male Probiert aber immer das gleiche Problem. Kontakt zum Kühler war nicht gegeben und die Karte lief immer in ne Notabschlatung. Ich Baue meine Heute zurück und hoffe das der Refernzlüfter noch passt nach dem ganzen Bohai...


Hab oben meine Anleitung eingefügt, damit klappt es!


Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Hi, Ginmarr!
> Ich glaube der Dr. hatte doch vor ein paar Seiten ne Anleitung gepostet, wie er es hinbekommen hat, dass es gepasst hat... Kann selbst nichts belastbares dazu sagen, da ich einen Watercool Block nutze... ich versuch es mal zu finden...


Ja hat er, danke dir!

bin sehr überrascht von der kühleistung der eiswolf, auch mit dem 120ee radi. Aktuell habe ich nur einen 240er dran. In Kürze folgt eine Erweiterung mit der Eisbär 360 und 2 weitere 360er radis im Austausch. Bin mal gespannt wie es dann aussieht. Was ich sagen kann das der radi sehr von direkter kühlen Aussenluft profitiert. Das entfernen eines staubfilters hat ebenfalls rund 5grad gebracht. Hab mir übrigens auch direkt ein vernünftiges Gehäuse bestellt mit gescheitem „Durchzug“. Werde die Tage berichten wenn alle teile da sind.


----------



## Ginmarr (13. August 2018)

Hilft mir leider nicht aber Danke! Die Schrauben gehen wirklich sehr leicht rein und auch gerade. Nur Verspannt sich das PCB so sehr das der PCI-Anschluss sich biegt. Hab schon alle möglichen arten des Verschrauben probiert von Unten von Oben von Rechts von Links. Vom Erfühlen würde ich schätzen das die Silberne Auflagefläche der "Pumpe" Schrägt Sitzt. Müsste das mal Messen. Bevor ich sie zurück sende.

*Edit* Die Rotmakierte Fläche meine ich die kommt mir schräg vor. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rallyesport (13. August 2018)

Das der PCI-E sich so extrem verzogen hatte war bei mir auch... Als dann alle Schreiben wirklich bis zu Kotzgrenze zugeballert waren, war der PCI-E auch gerade  
Hier habe gerade mal eine Stunde GTA V gespielt um zu testen.
Hier hab mal die Werte eingefügt, ich denke das ist doch ganz okay? 
Dennoch werde ich die Schrauben noch ein mal nachziehen.


----------



## Gurdi (13. August 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Das der PCI-E sich so extrem verzogen hatte war bei mir auch... Als dann alle Schreiben wirklich bis zu Kotzgrenze zugeballert waren, war der PCI-E auch gerade
> Hier habe gerade mal eine Stunde GTA V gespielt um zu testen.
> Hier hab mal die Werte eingefügt, ich denke das ist doch ganz okay?
> Dennoch werde ich die Schrauben noch ein mal nachziehen.



Da gibt es eigentlich nix zu meckern, wann haut dein HotSpot denn über 100Grad? Evtl hast du einen Hitzestau im Gehäuse nach längerem Betrieb mit hoher ASIC?


----------



## Ginmarr (13. August 2018)

Nach Fest kommt halt ab bei Schrauben


----------



## Rallyesport (13. August 2018)

Hitzestau im gehäuse kann ich eigentlich ausschliessen weil siehe Bilder  

Ich habe das problem das wenn ich P7 auf 1632MHz stelle und dann die Spannung bei 975mV lasse stürzt mir der Treiber ab, das selbe auch bei 1025mV ect. Höher bin ich noch nicht gegangen. 
Wenn ich aber P7 1632MHz eingestellt habe und die Karte die Spannung selbst regeln lasse, also auf Auto stehen lasse legt sie teilweise bis zu 1200mV an und spätestens nach 10min Fire Strike Ultra stresstest geht der Hotspot auf 100° da die Lüfter dann nicht mehr schnell genug drehen die Abwärme aus dem Radiator zu befördern, die Lüftersteuerung übernimmt das Board. Ich muss mal noch ausprobieren wie hoch die tatsächliche CPU Temp. beim spielen wird, dann kann ich dort besser die graka Lüfter dran anpassen und somit drehen die dann hoch wenn höhere CPU Last an liegt und somit auch höhere Grafikkarten Last  

Momentan habe ich die Werte so gewählt das mein PC halt fast unhörbar operiert. 

@Ginmarr, mag sein, aber der Erfolg liegt bei den Mutigen


----------



## Gurdi (13. August 2018)

Naja dann ist die Sache ja klar.
Mit 1632 kommst du nicht weit, das dein Chip da aussteigt liegt auf der Hand. Das solltest du als Vega-Veteran aber wissen  Stell das mal ein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S: Hübschen Headsetwärmer hast du da


----------



## drstoecker (13. August 2018)

Ginmarr schrieb:


> Nach Fest kommt halt ab bei Schrauben


Ist mir such passiert, hatte aber Glück das ich den
rest so rausgedreht bekommen habe.


Rallyesport schrieb:


> Hitzestau im gehäuse kann ich eigentlich ausschliessen weil siehe Bilder
> 
> Ich habe das problem das wenn ich P7 auf 1632MHz stelle und dann die Spannung bei 975mV lasse stürzt mir der Treiber ab, das selbe auch bei 1025mV ect. Höher bin ich noch nicht gegangen.
> Wenn ich aber P7 1632MHz eingestellt habe und die Karte die Spannung selbst regeln lasse, also auf Auto stehen lasse legt sie teilweise bis zu 1200mV an und spätestens nach 10min Fire Strike Ultra stresstest geht der Hotspot auf 100° da die Lüfter dann nicht mehr schnell genug drehen die Abwärme aus dem Radiator zu befördern, die Lüftersteuerung übernimmt das Board. Ich muss mal noch ausprobieren wie hoch die tatsächliche CPU Temp. beim spielen wird, dann kann ich dort besser die graka Lüfter dran anpassen und somit drehen die dann hoch wenn höhere CPU Last an liegt und somit auch höhere Grafikkarten Last
> ...


Ich glaube der kühler sitzt nicht richtig.


----------



## King_Kolrabi (13. August 2018)

@Rallyesport:
Lego und Vega Fan...
Du gefällst mir gut!


----------



## drebbin (13. August 2018)

drebbin schrieb:


> hi leute,
> sry für die schreibweise - ich kann gerade keine großbuchstaben machen, tastatur spinnt
> ich habe ein mittelgroßes problem, ich habe testen wollen wie sich die temperaturen verbessern, wenn ich die originale wlp von asus gegen die grizzly kryonaut austausche,
> beim wieder zusammenbau ist die letzte der 4 schrauben um die gpu abgebrochen und zwar so, dass ich sie nicht mehr zu fassen kriege aus den gewinde heraus
> ...



So es gibt ein Update (abgesehen davon, dass die Tastatur wieder geht ^^)

der Uhrmacher hat die Schraube heraus gedreht und gleich 2 neue mitgegeben - für 1€
Karte neu zusammengebaut, alles stabil und in Superposition habe ich jetzt knapp 50 Punkte gewonnen.


----------



## Gurdi (13. August 2018)

drebbin schrieb:


> So es gibt ein Update (abgesehen davon, dass die Tastatur wieder geht ^^)
> 
> der Uhrmacher hat die Schraube heraus gedreht und gleich 2 neue mitgegeben - für 1€
> Karte neu zusammengebaut, alles stabil und in Superposition habe ich jetzt knapp 50 Punkte gewonnen.



Cool, besser gehts nicht. Mein Uhrmacher ist auch ein Ass, aber bei so was hätte ich nie an den gedacht.
Hau mal nen Burntest rein bei nem Spiel, 20min mit GPU Z inkl. HotSpot und SOC bitte.


----------



## LDNV (13. August 2018)

MF hat gerade die GB 56er im Mindstar: 

Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de


----------



## drstoecker (13. August 2018)

LDNV schrieb:


> MF hat gerade die GB 56er im Mindstar:
> 
> Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de




Die ist schon seit ein paar Tagen da drin.


----------



## Redbull0329 (13. August 2018)

Also irgendwie finde ich die Karte furchtbar heiß  
Habe mich deshalb jetzt mal an die Spannungen gewagt, das OC mit WattMan ist echt super  

Hab die GPU jetzt bei 1652/1502 @ 1020 mV und Mem bei 1000 @ 1050. Wie viel geht da noch so erfahrungsgemäß? Und kann ich damit wirklich Abwärme einsparen?  Ich hätte auch noch einen 200mm Seitenlüfter, den werde ich mal einbauen und schauen ob die zusätzliche Frischluft hilft. Leider ist mein Exhaust nur ein 120er, aber das HAF X hat da hinten auch viel Mesh. 

Hier mal ein HWinfo, Schnitzel für den der den Fehler findet 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (13. August 2018)

P6 & P7 nicht die gleiche Spannung anlegen.
Schaffst du 1652 bei 975mv? Da geht vom Prinzip her noch einiges, ne Nitro kriegt man durchaus auf rund 1650 Core und 1,1Ghz HBM wenn man Glück hat und mit der Abwärme klar kommt.


----------



## Rallyesport (13. August 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja dann ist die Sache ja klar.
> Mit 1632 kommst du nicht weit, das dein Chip da aussteigt liegt auf der Hand. Das solltest du als Vega-Veteran aber wissen  Stell das mal ein
> 
> 
> ...



So jetzt bin ich von der Arbeit daheim und kann vernünftig antworten, hab jetzt deine Werte mal übernommen und check das gleich mal. 
Allerdings sind deine P States vor P6 alle höher als in meinem Wattman, hast du da was über Afterburner optimiert? 
@ King_Kolrabi
Na irgendwohin möchte doch mein Geld verschwinden  
Finde die momentane Lego Kollektion aber nicht sonderlich gut und bin momentan auf COBI umgeschwenkt und baue Panzer aus dem 2. Weltkrieg^^

Edith, 
also beim Fire Strike Ultra taktet die Karte irgendwo bei 1200Mhz rum mit nem Peak ein mal kurz auf 1508, ich glaube das is nix mit den Werten die du mir da gegeben hast 

Tante Edith: 
ich glaube das liegt an den -10% PT, soll das so?


----------



## Gurdi (14. August 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> So jetzt bin ich von der Arbeit daheim und kann vernünftig antworten, hab jetzt deine Werte mal übernommen und check das gleich mal.
> Allerdings sind deine P States vor P6 alle höher als in meinem Wattman, hast du da was über Afterburner optimiert?
> @ King_Kolrabi
> Na irgendwohin möchte doch mein Geld verschwinden
> ...



Sry bitte nicht das PT übernehmen. Auch meine anderen P-States habe ich manuell editiert und kommen ursprünglich vom LC Bios.(Daher -10 bei mir, ich hab 260 Standard)

Ganz normal PT +50 bei dir plus Mem und P6+P7 aus meinem Screen übernehmen. Sry hätte ich erwähnen sollen.


----------



## Rallyesport (14. August 2018)

Kein Problem ich konnte es mir fast denken


----------



## Gurdi (14. August 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Kein Problem ich konnte es mir fast denken



Läuft der Wert denn?
1592 sind auf gute Kühlung ausgerichtet, wenn der nicht UHD Stable ist nimm 1572, spätestens bei 1562 sollte er aber stabil laufen.


----------



## Rallyesport (14. August 2018)

Also ist auf jeden fall stabil gelaufen habe mal bisschen getestet und gezockt, hab dir mal ein Bild angehangen von den Werten nach nem Firestrike Ultra Lauf.


----------



## Gurdi (14. August 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Also ist auf jeden fall stabil gelaufen habe mal bisschen getestet und gezockt, hab dir mal ein Bild angehangen von den Werten nach nem Firestrike Ultra Lauf.



Super, sieht doch gut aus. 63 Grad ColdSpot 
Auf der Basis kannst ja jetzt skalieren nach deinen Wünschen. Spannung rauf auf deinen Verbrauchswunsch und dann Takt nach und nach anheben bis die Kiste nicht mehr läuft.
Auch deinen HBM kannst du jetzt weiter hochziehen.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (14. August 2018)

Nitro+ Vega 64 im Mindstar!!


----------



## drstoecker (14. August 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Nitro+ Vega 64 im Mindstar!!



Für 499€ inkl Versand!

Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de


----------



## Gurdi (14. August 2018)

Ich glaube wir können Turing recht gelassen entgegen sehen mit unseren Vega´s. Was man bis jetzt weiß, sieht nicht wirklich spektakulär aus.
Bei den Änderungen die damit einhergehen, sehen wohl eher die Pascalbesitzer in die Röhre.Wenn DX12 und Vulkan mehr genutzt werden muss durch Nvidia dürfte Pascal in neuen AAA Titel noch stärker abfallen als jetzt schon.RayX können alle nicht außer die neuen RTX.

Für ne richtig geile Übertaktungskarte hätte ich mich durchaus noch begeistern können.


----------



## drstoecker (14. August 2018)

Ich denke auch da wird nix spektakuläres kommen von NVIDIA. Bin mal gespannt wie der Polaris Nachfolger aussieht, das sollte Interessant werden.


----------



## LDNV (14. August 2018)

Ich wäre ja für Vega 20 mit leichten Sprung nach vorne. und Vega 10 als Shrink als Polaris ablöse . (Man wird ja mal träumen dürfen   ) 

Aber ich finde es schön in Ordnung wenn Turing so kommt wie es sich andeutet. 
Dann komm ich doch mit nichts in Versuchung und die schöne Vega darf länger bleiben als ihre Vorgänger


----------



## Gurdi (14. August 2018)

LDNV schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja für Vega 20 mit leichten Sprung nach vorne. und Vega 10 als Shrink als Polaris ablöse . (Man wird ja mal träumen dürfen   )
> 
> Aber ich finde es schön in Ordnung wenn Turing so kommt wie es sich andeutet.
> Dann komm ich doch mit nichts in Versuchung und die schöne Vega darf länger bleiben als ihre Vorgänger



Die Taktraten von Vega 20 sehen schon mal nett aus. Das ganze dann auch noch passiv gekühlt...
Mal sehn was davon übrig bleibt bei der Vorstellung. Ich glaube einen 7nm Vega werden wir nicht mehr sehen, hätte mich auch gefreut. Vega mit 2Ghz und verbessertem HBM wäre was feines gewesen. Aber wer weiß, vielleicht behält sich AMD das als Konter noch vor?


----------



## drstoecker (14. August 2018)

LDNV schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja für Vega 20 mit leichten Sprung nach vorne. und Vega 10 als Shrink als Polaris ablöse . (Man wird ja mal träumen dürfen   )
> 
> Aber ich finde es schön in Ordnung wenn Turing so kommt wie es sich andeutet.
> Dann komm ich doch mit nichts in Versuchung und die schöne Vega darf länger bleiben als ihre Vorgänger


So möge es sein!


Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Taktraten von Vega 20 sehen schon mal nett aus. Das ganze dann auch noch passiv gekühlt...
> Mal sehn was davon übrig bleibt bei der Vorstellung. Ich glaube einen 7nm Vega werden wir nicht mehr sehen, hätte mich auch gefreut. Vega mit 2Ghz und verbessertem HBM wäre was feines gewesen. Aber wer weiß, vielleicht behält sich AMD das als Konter noch vor?


Vllt überrascht uns amd noch mit was spezielles. Momentan ist es bei denen auffällig ruhig würde ich so sagen.


----------



## Gurdi (14. August 2018)

Naja die Dementies waren doch recht eindeutig, wobei AMD vielleicht auch mal gelernt hat und nicht immer alles vorab raus posaunt.


----------



## LDNV (14. August 2018)

Sagt mal ... 
ist folgendes verhalten normal? 
Das macht mich gerade etwas wahnsinnig. 

In normalen UHD läuft die Karte wie eingestellt mit ihren 1520  / 918v 
Gar kein Problem . 

ABER... wenn ich jetzt beispielsweise VSR benutze für 5xxxer Auflösung oder aber ReLive benutze um 4k Aufzunehmen (alles darunter passiert das nicht! ) dreht die Karte völlig am Rad. Bis sie ins Temp oder eben Powerlimit kracht. 

Sieh selbst: 

Normal 4k: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit VSR oder Relive @4k Aufnahme (Ist egal was von beiden, bei der Aufnahme aber auch nur bei 4k, alles darunter passiert das nicht):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach kurzer Zeit zwecks PT Limit: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab das mal mit den Einstellungen die du , Gurdi, hier gepostet hattest mal gegen testet und passiert genau das selbe. 

ich mein gut, weiß ich schon mal das die Karte über 1,7 GHz kurzfristig zumindest schafft  aber wieso ist das so, oder liegt hier ein Fehler vor?

Daher spackt bei mir auch alles rum seit ich versuche via Timeshift bzw. ja "sofortige Wiedergabe" über ReLive aufzunehmen bzw das im Hintergrund laufen lasse um evt. rückwirkend aufzunehmen.


----------



## Gurdi (14. August 2018)

Das hab ich auch, ab 5k setzt meine Karte eine höhere Mindestspannung.Ich meine es wäre 1,025 oder 1,05V gewesen.
Ich würde sagen das ist normal, macht im Grunde auch irgendwo Sinn da die Belastung in 5k schon übel ist und die Karte dann wohl schlicht eine Mindestspannung definiert. Offenbar ist das dann in der Combi 4k+4k Aufnahme ähnlich.
Ich hab mich nicht weiter damit beschäftigt, sondern kenne das nur aus Wolfenstein weil ich da paar mal 5k gebencht habe.
 Was aber funzt und womit man das aushebeln kann ist, wenn du den Res.Scale von einem Spiel benutzt.Ergo nativ z.B. 3200x in Verbindung mit 110-115%er Scale.


----------



## panthex (14. August 2018)

Da dreht tatsächlich was frei. 1737 MHz auf 1,025V - Never ever 

Danach verliert er sich in den P-States. Gut zu erkennen an den 800MHz Takt am HBM. 
Da fällt er in die Backup-States zurück.

Komisches Verhalten - Treiber schmiert sich da eventuell weg. Wobei auch das nicht einen Wert von über 1700 erklärt....

EDIT: Wenn Gurdi das auch hat, muss das entweder im BIOS oder im Treiber festgesattelt sein.
EDIT2: Ihr habt nicht zufällig irgendwas mit dem Liquid Bios probiert? Die 1737 sind ja nicht ganz willkürlich.


----------



## Gurdi (14. August 2018)

panthex schrieb:


> Da dreht tatsächlich was frei. 1737 MHz auf 1,025V - Never ever
> 
> Danach verliert er sich in den P-States. Gut zu erkennen an den 800MHz Takt am HBM.
> Da fällt er in die Backup-States zurück.
> ...



Die 1700er Takt auf der geringen Spannung kommen von der Gigabyte  Karte, die kann mit weniger Spannung hohen Takt fahren durch Ihre höhere TDC Power.
VGA Bios Collection: Gigabyte RX Vega 64 8192 MB | TechPowerUp
Die 56er hat sogar wahnwitzige 403 A....@Stock wohl gemerkt!
VGA Bios Collection: Gigabyte RX Vega 56 8192 MB | TechPowerUp


----------



## LDNV (14. August 2018)

hm *grummel* das ja echt blöd. 
Dann kann ich also nicht im nativen 4k aufnehmen weil dann die Karte freidreht und MUSS zwangsläufig in 1440p aufnehmen. 
Und VSR darf ich demzufolge auch nicht benutzen, wobei das ja noch bei weiten zu verschmerzen ist , bei nativen 4k . 

Trotzdem, ähm, blöd. 



panthex schrieb:


> EDIT2: Ihr habt nicht zufällig irgendwas mit dem Liquid Bios probiert? Die 1737 sind ja nicht ganz willkürlich.



Nein, das ist Bios ist unverändert.
Und bisher einzig und nur über Wattman gearbeitet.


----------



## Gurdi (14. August 2018)

LDNV schrieb:


> hm *grummel* das ja echt blöd.
> Dann kann ich also nicht im nativen 4k aufnehmen weil dann die Karte freidreht und MUSS zwangsläufig in 1440p aufnehmen.
> Und VSR darf ich demzufolge auch nicht benutzen, wobei das ja noch bei weiten zu verschmerzen ist , bei nativen 4k .
> 
> Trotzdem, ähm, blöd.



Du kannst dein Bios manipulieren und damit den Effekt evtl aus hebeln. Müsstest du mal ein wenig rumprobieren. Ich kann mal grad testen ob ich die Karte in P6 zwingen kann in 5k.
Mom.


----------



## LDNV (14. August 2018)

Also das war kein Zufall. 
Hab gerade mal  ganz kurz das Uralte Resi 4 gestartet und mal auf 5k gestellt - sonst Crasht das ganze eh direkt wieder. 
Da ist selbst mit den Settings keine volle Auslastung angesagt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daher hatte ich dann auch so Probleme in der COD Beta, da ich da ReLive mit laufen hatte und die Karte am Rad gedreht ist bei nativen 4k + Relive. 

Also passieren tut das ja nur: 
4k + Relive in 4k oder eben mit VSR.


----------



## Gurdi (14. August 2018)

LDNV schrieb:


> Also das war kein Zufall.
> Hab gerade mal  ganz kurz das Uralte Resi 4 gestartet und mal auf 5k gestellt - sonst Crasht das ganze eh direkt wieder.
> Da ist selbst mit den Settings keine volle Auslastung angesagt.
> 
> ...



Aktiviere mal HBCC auf 12362MB und schau mal ob das hilft. 

Ich vermute dass das mit der SOC Clock zusammen hängt, ich hab das nämlich mit meinem Liquidbios jetzt nicht mehr.
Mein Takt geht übrigens auch über P7 hinaus in 5k wenn der Speicher limitiert, generell scheint die Karte in 5k in einen anderen Modus zu schalten. Richtig erklären kann ich das nicht. Wenn das aber an den SOC Clock hängt, dann könntest du versuchen die PPT der LC zu verwenden, weil über die PPT kann man auch die SOC Clocks editieren. Unklar ist dann aber wenn die Karte wirklich in einen anderen Modus schaltet ob die PPT alleine dann reicht.


----------



## LDNV (14. August 2018)

HBCC hab ich immer aktiviert (12042) , stell aber mal eben auf 12362 um, kein Problem. 

Joah dann heißt es wieder Testen. 
Trotzdem komisch das ganze.

Edit: 
Nope, der eingestellte Wert zeigt keine Änderung.


----------



## Ralle@ (14. August 2018)

So

Habe den Rest der Woche frei (Überstunden sei dank). Meine holde besucht mit den kleinen die Großeltern, also habe ich sturmfrei Bude.
Ich habe jetzt entschieden, es wird ein ganzes User Review von mir zum Thema Vega CrossFire. Wünsche und Anregungen sind erwünscht.


----------



## Redbull0329 (14. August 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Für 499€ inkl Versand!
> 
> Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de



Ich fühle mich offiziell verarscht. Für die 20€ könnte ich mir viele schöne Dinge kaufen


----------



## moonshot (14. August 2018)

Mein Geldbeutel sagt, wenn ich die Referenzkarte zu ordentlichen Konditionen los werde gibts neues Spielzeug.........


----------



## bath92 (14. August 2018)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich offiziell verarscht. Für die 20€ könnte ich mir viele schöne Dinge kaufen



Niemals Preise nach einer Anschaffung vergleichen, dass geht nie gut aus. 


Zum Thema: Höhere VDDC bei steigender Auflösung.

Hab die Beobachtung gemacht, dass bei steigender Auslastung der Karte (also auch für höhere Auflösungen) auch der Spannungsabfall (∆VDDC in der Tabelle) höher ausfällt.
Evtl. greift hier eine im BIOS der Karte implementierte variable Load-Line Calibration, welche mit negativem und positiven Offset arbeitet (ähnlich zu aktuellen Mainboards).
Würde zumindest den automatischen Spannungsanstieg bei einer Auflösungserhöhung erklären, kann mich aber auch täuschen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Richi1605 (14. August 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Für 499€ inkl Versand!
> 
> Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de



o.O nochmal Günstiger... und ich dachte schon die 519 Eus sind Mega Günstig xD

Egal, meine Werkelt seit Samstag im PC und bin bis jetzt mega zu frieden, außer das sie ab einer gewissen Leistungsaufnahmme anfängt zu "Summen" aber stört mich weiter nicht xD


----------



## JonnyWho (14. August 2018)

und was sagt die lautstärke unter last?


----------



## Richi1605 (14. August 2018)

Das Summen wird ein Klein wenig unter Volllast lauter, also wenn es still ist hört man es richtig durch das gehäuse und so


----------



## drstoecker (14. August 2018)

Richi1605 schrieb:


> Das Summen wird ein Klein wenig unter Volllast lauter, also wenn es still ist hört man es richtig durch das gehäuse und so


Ich glaube du meinst eher ein fiepen, das ist spulenfiepen.


----------



## LDNV (14. August 2018)

bath92 schrieb:


> Niemals Preise nach einer Anschaffung vergleichen, dass geht nie gut aus.
> 
> 
> Zum Thema: Höhere VDDC bei steigender Auflösung.
> ...



Scheint scheinbar jedenfalls keine Vega Eigenheit zu sein. 
Habe vorhin mal bei meinem Kollegen angerufen (4k Monitor mit einer untervolteteten RX 580) und der hat genau das selbe Phänomen. 

Ich bin ab Morgen eine Woche nicht Zuhause, also nur Mobile verfügbar, weswegen ich das nicht bei ihm persönlich mal nach stellen kann. 
Vll. hat ja hier jemand noch eine Polaris in der Ecke liegen? 

Würde ich jedenfalls Interessant finden ob das ein Vega Feature oder ein AMD Feature ist . (Wisst schon wie ich es meine  )


----------



## hugo-03 (14. August 2018)

da bf 5 gut läuft hab ich mal in der 2. Alpha mal mit hbm 1100mhz getestet und lief er mittelmäßig (fpsdrops) mit 1080 Mhz lief es ganz gut muss aber noch etwas dauer testen


----------



## hugo-03 (14. August 2018)

BF 5 Alpha ich denke avg FPS liegt bei ca 96 FPS bei 1440p 

```
Date            , GPU Core Clock [MHz] , GPU Memory Clock [MHz] , GPU Temperature [°C] , HBM Temperature [°C] , VR SOC Temperature [°C] , VR Mem Temperature [°C] , Fan Speed (RPM) [RPM] , Fan Speed (%) [%] , GPU Load [%] , GPU only Power Draw [W] , Memory Used [MB] , VDDC [V] , CPU Temperature [°C] ,
2018-08-14 22:35:42.383 ,             1705.0   ,               1080.0   ,               39.0   ,               44.0   ,                  51.0   ,                  56.0   ,                1172   ,              99   ,         99   ,                 268.0   ,          25707   , 1.1375   ,               63.8   ,
2018-08-14 22:35:42.695 ,             1704.0   ,               1080.0   ,               40.0   ,               44.0   ,                  51.0   ,                  56.0   ,                1171   ,              99   ,         99   ,                 276.0   ,          25707   , 1.1375   ,               63.3   ,
2018-08-14 22:35:43.007 ,             1703.0   ,               1080.0   ,               40.0   ,               45.0   ,                  51.0   ,                  56.0   ,                1176   ,              99   ,         99   ,                 276.0   ,          25707   , 1.1375   ,               62.9   ,
2018-08-14 22:35:43.321 ,             1703.0   ,               1080.0   ,               40.0   ,               45.0   ,                  51.0   ,                  56.0   ,                1177   ,              99   ,         99   ,                 276.0   ,          25609   , 1.1375   ,               62.5   ,
2018-08-14 22:35:43.633 ,             1704.0   ,               1080.0   ,               39.0   ,               45.0   ,                  51.0   ,                  56.0   ,                1176   ,              99   ,         99   ,                 276.0   ,          25609   , 1.1313   ,               62.0   ,
2018-08-14 22:35:43.946 ,             1704.0   ,               1080.0   ,               39.0   ,               45.0   ,                  51.0   ,                  56.0   ,                1176   ,              99   ,        100   ,                 275.0   ,          25607   , 1.1313   ,               61.5   ,
2018-08-14 22:35:44.259 ,             1704.0   ,               1080.0   ,               39.0   ,               45.0   ,                  51.0   ,                  56.0   ,                1175   ,              99   ,         99   ,                 280.0   ,          25607   , 1.1313   ,               61.1   ,
2018-08-14 22:35:44.571 ,             1704.0   ,               1080.0   ,               40.0   ,               45.0   ,                  51.0   ,                  56.0   ,                1176   ,              99   ,         99   ,                 281.0   ,          25607   , 1.1375   ,               60.9   ,
2018-08-14 22:35:44.884 ,             1704.0   ,               1080.0   ,               40.0   ,               45.0   ,                  51.0   ,                  56.0   ,                1177   ,              99   ,         99   ,                 288.0   ,          25607   , 1.1375   ,               60.4   ,
2018-08-14 22:35:45.195 ,             1704.0   ,               1080.0   ,               39.0   ,               45.0   ,                  51.0   ,                  56.0   ,                1173   ,              99   ,        100   ,                 286.0   ,          25607   , 1.1313   ,               59.9   ,
2018-08-14 22:35:45.508 ,             1704.0   ,               1080.0   ,               39.0   ,               45.0   ,                  51.0   ,                  56.0   ,                1172   ,              99   ,         99   ,                 277.0   ,          25607   , 1.1375   ,               59.5   ,
2018-08-14 22:35:45.820 ,             1704.0   ,               1080.0   ,               40.0   ,               45.0   ,                  51.0   ,                  56.0   ,                1172   ,              99   ,         99   ,                 282.0   ,          25607   , 1.1313   ,               59.1   ,
2018-08-14 22:35:46.133 ,             1704.0   ,               1080.0   ,               40.0   ,               44.0   ,                  51.0   ,                  56.0   ,                1172   ,              99   ,        100   ,                 280.0   ,          25607   , 1.1375   ,               58.9   ,
2018-08-14 22:35:46.446 ,             1704.0   ,               1080.0   ,               39.0   ,               45.0   ,                  51.0   ,                  56.0   ,                1171   ,              99   ,        100   ,                 283.0   ,          25607   , 1.1313   ,               58.6   ,
2018-08-14 22:35:46.758 ,             1704.0   ,               1080.0   ,               40.0   ,               45.0   ,                  51.0   ,                  56.0   ,                1172   ,              99   ,         99   ,                 277.0   ,          25607   , 1.1375   ,               58.1   ,
2018-08-14 22:35:47.070 ,             1705.0   ,               1080.0   ,               39.0   ,               45.0   ,                  51.0   ,                  56.0   ,                1171   ,              99   ,         99   ,                 272.0   ,          25607   , 1.1313   ,               57.9   ,
2018-08-14 22:35:47.383 ,             1705.0   ,               1080.0   ,               40.0   ,               45.0   ,                  51.0   ,                  56.0   ,                1173   ,              99   ,         99   ,                 277.0   ,          25608   , 1.1250   ,               57.5   ,
2018-08-14 22:35:47.695 ,             1705.0   ,               1080.0   ,               40.0   ,               45.0   ,                  51.0   ,                  56.0   ,                1173   ,              99   ,        100   ,                 277.0   ,          25608   , 1.1313   ,               57.1   ,
2018-08-14 22:35:48.008 ,             1705.0   ,               1080.0   ,               40.0   ,               45.0   ,                  51.0   ,                  56.0   ,                1173   ,              99   ,         99   ,                 275.0   ,          25608   , 1.1250   ,               71.6   ,
2018-08-14 22:35:48.321 ,             1705.0   ,               1080.0   ,               39.0   ,               45.0   ,                  51.0   ,                  56.0   ,                1172   ,              99   ,         99   ,                 278.0   ,          25609   , 1.1313   ,               71.1   ,
2018-08-14 22:35:48.632 ,             1703.0   ,               1080.0   ,               39.0   ,               45.0   ,                  51.0   ,                  56.0   ,                1172   ,              99   ,         99   ,                 278.0   ,          25615   , 1.1250   ,               70.6   ,
2018-08-14 22:35:48.945 ,             1704.0   ,               1080.0   ,               39.0   ,               45.0   ,                  51.0   ,                  56.0   ,                1172   ,              99   ,         99   ,                 277.0   ,          25615   , 1.1250   ,               70.1   ,
2018-08-14 22:35:49.258 ,             1704.0   ,               1080.0   ,               39.0   ,               45.0   ,                  51.0   ,                  56.0   ,                1172   ,              99   ,         99   ,                 279.0   ,          25616   , 1.1375   ,               69.6   ,
2018-08-14 22:35:49.570 ,             1704.0   ,               1080.0   ,               40.0   ,               45.0   ,                  51.0   ,                  56.0   ,                1174   ,              99   ,         99   ,                 276.0   ,          25623   , 1.1250   ,               69.1   ,
2018-08-14 22:35:49.883 ,             1704.0   ,               1080.0   ,               40.0   ,               45.0   ,                  51.0   ,                  56.0   ,                1172   ,              99   ,         99   ,                 277.0   ,          25623   , 1.1313   ,               68.6   ,
2018-08-14 22:35:50.195 ,             1703.0   ,               1080.0   ,               40.0   ,               45.0   ,                  51.0   ,                  56.0   ,                1172   ,              99   ,         99   ,                 287.0   ,          25623   , 1.1250   ,               68.3   ,
2018-08-14 22:35:50.508 ,             1702.0   ,               1080.0   ,               40.0   ,               45.0   ,                  51.0   ,                  56.0   ,                1170   ,              99   ,         99   ,                 275.0   ,          25637   , 1.1375   ,               67.8   ,
```


----------



## Rallyesport (14. August 2018)

Kurz gesagt die Vega wird in 1440p noch eine Generation AAA Spiele locker meistern können, das hört sich doch ganz gut an


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (14. August 2018)

Hat hier jemand zufällig Erfahrung, wie gut Vega in Project Cars 2 performt? Läuft das Spiel genauso miserabel auf AMD wie der Vorgänger?


----------



## Gurdi (15. August 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand zufällig Erfahrung, wie gut Vega in Project Cars 2 performt? Läuft das Spiel genauso miserabel auf AMD wie der Vorgänger?



Kein Vorzeigespiel aber läuft.


----------



## Rallyesport (15. August 2018)

Mal was anderes, ich bau morgen nochmal die Karte aus und zieh die Schreiben noch ein mal nach. 
Ist es nicht möglich die Lüfter des Eiswolf über die Vega regeln zu lassen? 
Nen Anschlusskabel das passt hätte ich hier, die Frage ist halt bekommt man dann den Eiswolf noc hauf die Karte, oder ist das dann wegen dem Anschluss zu hoch? 
Normal müsste das doch möglich sein? Bzw falls nicht warum hat man dafür nicht ne Aussparung gelassen? Das ist doch das naheliegendste die Kartenkühlung der Karte zu überlassen^^


----------



## LDNV (15. August 2018)

Jup, läuft bei weiten besser als der erste Teil. 
Aber kein vorzeige Spiel  

4k mit angepassten Details @ 60 FPS funktioniert.


----------



## MfDoom (15. August 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> So
> 
> Habe den Rest der Woche frei (Überstunden sei dank). Meine holde besucht mit den kleinen die Großeltern, also habe ich sturmfrei Bude.
> Ich habe jetzt entschieden, es wird ein ganzes User Review von mir zum Thema Vega CrossFire. Wünsche und Anregungen sind erwünscht.



Wie ist das mit Vulkan und Crossfire, wird der Arbeitspeicher der Karten kombiniert oder haben die Karten weiterhin separaten Speicher?


----------



## Edelhamster (15. August 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> BF 5 Alpha ich denke avg FPS liegt bei ca 96 FPS bei 1440p



Bin ich auch gerade drin unterwegs 
Performance ist bedeutend besser geworden im Vergleich zum ersten Alpha-Test.  In hohen Auflösungen hauen die Beleuchtung und Post Processing aber noch immer mit je gut 10%  FPS-Verlust ordentlich rein. 
Im Bereich der Beleuchtung werden dann voraussichtlich die Nvidia RTX zukünftig ordentlich punkten.  Würde zumindest ins Bild passen^^
 Und die Geschichte mit dem Post Processing-impact klärt sich dann vermutlich wider mit der neuen Generation. Es erinnert mich jedenfalls aktuell an die Erlebnisse mit meinen FuryX in BF1. PostProcessing war einfach der ober FPS-fucker und bei der Vega-Generation danach konnteste voll aufdrehen.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (15. August 2018)

LDNV schrieb:


> 4k mit angepassten Details @ 60 FPS funktioniert.



Darf ich fragen, welche Settings du nutzt?


----------



## Edelhamster (15. August 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, ich bau morgen nochmal die Karte aus und zieh die Schreiben noch ein mal nach.
> Ist es nicht möglich die Lüfter des Eiswolf über die Vega regeln zu lassen?
> Nen Anschlusskabel das passt hätte ich hier, die Frage ist halt bekommt man dann den Eiswolf noc hauf die Karte, oder ist das dann wegen dem Anschluss zu hoch?
> Normal müsste das doch möglich sein? Bzw falls nicht warum hat man dafür nicht ne Aussparung gelassen? Das ist doch das naheliegendste die Kartenkühlung der Karte zu überlassen^^


Den Lüfter über die Karte zu regeln wäre cool, kriege ich selbst wegen der Montage aber auch nicht gebacken. 
Nutze jetzt die Steuerung meines Manboards, bei der stimmt aber leider das Ansprechverhalten nicht nach jedem Neustart. Muss dann per Software einmal nachjustieren und überlege daher auf eine eigenständige Steuerplatine dafür zu setzen.

edit: von den Kollegen hier eigentlich jmd. Bock auf die BF V alpha? Flieg morgen in Urlaub und würde meinen Account sharen bevor die Test-Tage einfach verpuffen
edit2: verpuffen nicht


----------



## drebbin (15. August 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Cool, besser gehts nicht. Mein Uhrmacher ist auch ein Ass, aber bei so was hätte ich nie an den gedacht.
> Hau mal nen Burntest rein bei nem Spiel, 20min mit GPU Z inkl. HotSpot und SOC bitte.




Hi, habe gestern mal DOOM genommen weil Vulkan die Vega ja tendenziell gut zu nutzen weiß.
 1440p, max Details auch die Alptraum-Schatten, im Innenareal bei  ~ 145FpS

Hab einfach Essen gemacht und nach gefühlt ner halben Stunde mal wieder auf den Monitor geschaut:
Karte ist einfach Stock installiert ohne irgendeine Optimierung.

Gpu:1470MHz HBM: 945MHz
Hab vergessen auf die Spannung zu schauen, sry.
GPU: 75°C
HBM: 79°C
VR SOC: 100°C
VR MEM: 89°C


----------



## Gurdi (15. August 2018)

drebbin schrieb:


> Hi, habe gestern mal DOOM genommen weil Vulkan die Vega ja tendenziell gut zu nutzen weiß.
> 1440p, max Details auch die Alptraum-Schatten, im Innenareal bei  ~ 145FpS
> 
> Hab einfach Essen gemacht und nach gefühlt ner halben Stunde mal wieder auf den Monitor geschaut:
> ...



Danke. Die Strixx steht etwas in der Kritik wegen ihrer hohen SOC Temps. Das hatte mich interessiert. Der HotSpot wäre noch gut gewesen.


----------



## Sharijan (15. August 2018)

Gibt es eigentlich ne Custom Vega unter 30cm länge? Ich wollte mir eigentlich nen Corsair 280x holen, aber ich finde keine Vega 64 die da reinpasst.


----------



## Gurdi (15. August 2018)

Sharijan schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich ne Custom Vega unter 30cm länge? Ich wollte mir eigentlich nen Corsair 280x holen, aber ich finde keine Vega 64 die da reinpasst.



Das Ref Design und die Sapphire Pulse . Die Gigabyte müsste auch grad noch passen meine ich.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (15. August 2018)

Die Asus Strix ist auch noch kleiner als 30cm (298mm).


----------



## ATIR290 (15. August 2018)

Schade dass es die Pulse nicht als Vega 64 gibt
Sonst wäre jene wohl mein, obwohl das Referenz Design hat schon was...
Optisch mit Sichtglas die Beste AMD Karte bis dato, die Limited Edition.


----------



## Gurdi (15. August 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Schade dass es die Pulse nicht als Vega 64 gibt
> Sonst wäre jene wohl mein, obwohl das Referenz Design hat schon was...
> Optisch mit Sichtglas die Beste AMD Karte bis dato, die Limited Edition.



Liquid LC in Gold oder der Schlumpf haben auch was.


----------



## Ralle@ (15. August 2018)

Die "rundeste" Vega ist die LC.
Dann kommt die Sapphire Nitro und dann kommt lange nichts. Die Referenz Karten kannst leider vergessen, die können den Chip nur auf Temperatur halten. Außer man stellt den Lüfter in den Turbinen Modus, dann kannst von kühlen reden aber dann erinnert die Karte eher an legendäre FX 5800 / 5800 Ultra alias der Fön.


----------



## bath92 (15. August 2018)

Sharijan schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich ne Custom Vega unter 30cm länge? Ich wollte mir eigentlich nen Corsair 280x holen, aber ich finde keine Vega 64 die da reinpasst.





ATIR290 schrieb:


> Schade dass es die Pulse nicht als Vega 64 gibt
> Sonst wäre jene wohl mein, obwohl das Referenz Design hat schon was...
> Optisch mit Sichtglas die Beste AMD Karte bis dato, die Limited Edition.



Hab die Sapphire Pulse Radeon RX Vega 56 und bin bis jetzt eigentlich recht überzeugt.
Musste mich zwischen der Gigabyte und der Pulse entscheiden, weil ins Jonsbo C3 Plus mit eingebauten Frontlüfter nur Karten bis max. 283mm passen.
Mit der Puls (Länge 282 mm) bleibt eben genau ein Spalt von 1 mm. Hatte anfangs bedenken, was die Kühllösung angeht.
Waren aber unbegründet, mit etwas Optimierung kann man noch einiges rausholen.

Hab mal ein paar meiner bisherigen Ergebnisse angefügt. (Out Of Box, UV auf 150W GPU Chip Power und OC mit 270W GPU Chip Power)
Karte läuft im Moment mit UV-Profil und ich glaub dabei bleibts auch.


----------



## Rallyesport (15. August 2018)

So ihr Buben, ich hab nun den Eiswolf noch ein mal nachgezogen und noch einen zusätzlichen 92mm Lüfter verbaut um die Spannungswandler aktiv kühlen zu können.
Nach einem Fire Strike Ultra Belastungstest meine Werte die werden sich auch beim spielen nicht weiter erhöhen.
Anbei auch noch Bilder vom momentanen Ausbauzustandes meines PC.


----------



## Ralle@ (15. August 2018)

Der Unterschied zwischen der GPU und Hotspot Temperatur kommt mir hoch vor für eine Wassergekühlte Karte.
Zumal da max 1500 MHZ anliegen. Der Lüfter bringt was oder hast den nur für deinen Seelenfrieden? Nicht falsch verstehen, solch Lösungen hatte ich auch schon da ich der Kühlkonstruktion nicht zu 100% vertraut habe.


----------



## hugo-03 (15. August 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Die "rundeste" Vega ist die LC.
> Dann kommt die Sapphire Nitro und dann kommt lange nichts. Die Referenz Karten kannst leider vergessen, die können den Chip nur auf Temperatur halten. Außer man stellt den Lüfter in den Turbinen Modus, dann kannst von kühlen reden aber dann erinnert die Karte eher an legendäre FX 5800 / 5800 Ultra alias der Fön.



ja, die LC ist okay, aber der 120mm Lüfter ist einfach zu klein, die richtigen "Wunder" bringen erst größere Radiatoren und guter Kühler, wenn ich den Umbau und die Werte von Rallyesport sehe, ist der Unterschied enorm.


----------



## Rallyesport (15. August 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen der GPU und Hotspot Temperatur kommt mir hoch vor für eine Wassergekühlte Karte.
> Zumal da max 1500 MHZ anliegen. Der Lüfter bringt was oder hast den nur für deinen Seelenfrieden? Nicht falsch verstehen, solch Lösungen hatte ich auch schon da ich der Kühlkonstruktion nicht zu 100% vertraut habe.



Ich hab noch ein mal alle Schrauben nachgezogen und geschaut ob auch wirklich alles richtig sitzt, check. ich denke Mehr kann ich da nicht tun, aber zwischen 15-20° Unterschied hatte ich schon mit dem Referenz Kühler.Nur sah das dann 83° zu 98° oder gar über 100° aus. 
Der Kühler scheint richtig zu sitzen, die HBM² und die Chiptemperatur sind ja so gut wie identisch. 

Der Lüfter auf dem Kühler bringt Seelenfrieden  ich hab mal geschaut es macht in etwa 5° Unterschied, aber da er unhörbar operiert ist es mir das ganze wert


----------



## Gurdi (15. August 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> So ihr Buben, ich hab nun den Eiswolf noch ein mal nachgezogen und noch einen zusätzlichen 92mm Lüfter verbaut um die Spannungswandler aktiv kühlen zu können.
> Nach einem Fire Strike Ultra Belastungstest meine Werte die werden sich auch beim spielen nicht weiter erhöhen.
> Anbei auch noch Bilder vom momentanen Ausbauzustandes meines PC.



Die Werte sind absolut in Ordnung für nen Ultra Stresstest bei nem 120er Radi.Damit kannst du schon richtig gute Undervolting Werte erreichen.
Ich hatte heute die Gelegenheit mir den Eiswolf bei Dr. Stoecker anzuschauen und finde das ist eigentlich eine sehr schicke Lösung mit guter Kühlperformance.


----------



## Rallyesport (15. August 2018)

Ah ihr habt mal nen Käffchen zusammen getrunken? Hört sich gut an, doof das ich so im Saarland weit ab vom Schuss der Vega Jünger wohne


----------



## drstoecker (15. August 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ah ihr habt mal nen Käffchen zusammen getrunken? Hört sich gut an, doof das ich so im Saarland weit ab vom Schuss der Vega Jünger wohne


Wir können ja mal ein Vega-Treffen organisieren.

Hier noch was

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Call-...t-i7-4960X-und-Vega-Frontier-Edition-1262900/


----------



## Gurdi (15. August 2018)

Es war eher Bier als Kaffee 
Ein Vega-Treffen wäre mal was, kommen wir Nerds mal an die Sonne ^^

Das Thema COD hatten wir ja heute noch, pumpt den Vram voll damit es nicht streamen muss. Fast 60k mit ner Stock Frontier in UHD sind auch ne saubere Leistung wie ich finde.


----------



## MfDoom (15. August 2018)

@Ralle@ Vulkan 1.1 kann jetzt Multigpu, kannst du das mit deinen zwei LCs testen?

Vulkan 1.1 out today with multi-GPU support, better DirectX compatibility | Ars Technica


----------



## Rallyesport (16. August 2018)

Vega Treffen, da bin ich dabei


----------



## Ralle@ (16. August 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> ja, die LC ist okay, aber der 120mm Lüfter ist einfach zu klein, die richtigen "Wunder" bringen erst größere Radiatoren und guter Kühler, wenn ich den Umbau und die Werte von Rallyesport sehe, ist der Unterschied enorm.



Ein Dual Radi wäre mir auch lieber gewesen aber das Cooler Master Konstrukt macht seine Arbeit sehr gut.
Selbst bei 4K komme ich selten über 55° GPU und 59° HBM hinaus. Das kann sich sehen lassen denke ich, zumal meine LC mit 1700 MHZ GPU Takt (1,075 Volt) und 1050 MHZ HBM 2 Takt (0,950 Volt) läuft.


@MfDoom

Wenn ich irgendwo eine Software bekomme die Vulkan 1.1 schon unterstützt gerne.
Assetto Corsa Competizione kommt erst im September, sonst ist mir kein Game bekannt welches Vulkan 1.1 unterstützt.


----------



## JonnyWho (16. August 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Wir können ja mal ein Vega-Treffen organisieren.



wäre sicher ne gute Sache, da würde auch kein all zu großer Raum benötigt werden


----------



## Ralle@ (16. August 2018)

Eine Elitäre Runde sozusagen


----------



## MfDoom (16. August 2018)

Als Erkennungsmarke ein defektes Netzteil im Knopfloch 

Ich finde leider keine Infos zu einem Spiel mit Vulkan 1.1 Unterstützung


----------



## Gurdi (16. August 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Eine Elitäre Runde sozusagen



Dress code ist Pflicht 
Vega important Person (VIP) Pässe gibts vorab als Eintrittsberechtigung.


----------



## Cleriker (16. August 2018)

Ich weiß nicht ob ein kleiner Raum wirklich so gut wäre. Wieviel Abwärme müssen die noch gleich abführen? 
Tja... da bleibt dann wohl nur in den sauren Apfel zu beißen und in den Biergarten auszuweichen. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## hks1981 (16. August 2018)

Die passende Location wegen dem Hitzkopf wäre in diesem Fall eine Sauna


----------



## Gurdi (16. August 2018)

Selbstverständlich wählen wir ein klimatisiertes Etablissement.


----------



## Ralle@ (16. August 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob ein kleiner Raum wirklich so gut wäre. Wieviel Abwärme müssen die noch gleich abführen?



Die paar Watt, ist doch nicht schlimm.
Wir gehen ja alle im Power Safe Modus hin, sonst glüht die Bude noch 


Cleriker schrieb:


> Tja... da bleibt dann wohl nur in den sauren Apfel zu beißen und in den Biergarten auszuweichen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk



Macht doch nichts.
Bierkühlung hat nicht jeder, sollte also Vega exclusiv sein


----------



## Gurdi (16. August 2018)

Bierkühlung für die Vegabesitzer wäre genau nach meinem Geschmack


----------



## TheEpicHorst (16. August 2018)

Sind ausländer auch gestattet bei der elitären runde?


----------



## Gurdi (16. August 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Sind ausländer auch gestattet bei der elitären runde?



Wie wärs mit G7 auf Schloss Elmau 
Da gabs zwar nur alkoholfrei aber das kann man ja ändern.


----------



## Ralle@ (16. August 2018)

Alkoholfrei?
Geht ja gar nicht, kein Wunder dass bei den G7 nie was weiter geht.
Aber das Schloss hat was. Was auch super wäre, am See, nebenbei fischen und Bier trinken


----------



## Basti1988 (16. August 2018)

Endlich darf ich den Faden hier mitbenutzen. 

Denn! Ich bin seit heute stolzer Besitzer einer 8GB Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 64 Nitro+, mit meinem FX-9590 sollte ich damit noch die Zeit bis Zen2 und Navi überbrücken können.


----------



## Gurdi (16. August 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Endlich darf ich den Faden hier mitbenutzen.
> 
> Denn! Ich bin seit heute stolzer Besitzer einer 8GB Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 64 Nitro+, mit meinem FX-9590 sollte ich damit noch die Zeit bis Zen2 und Navi überbrücken können.



Gratuliere. Beste Karte mit der besten Community.(man muss sich ja mal selbst feiern)
Viel Spaß damit.

@Ralle: Mit den geangelten Fischen können wir dann ja "Crossfire" testen


----------



## Basti1988 (16. August 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Gratuliere. Beste Karte mit der besten Community.(man muss sich ja mal selbst feiern)
> Viel Spaß damit.



Durch die Community lebt ein Produkt. Sie gibt ihm eine Seele! Und genau das liebe ich an AMD. 

PS: Ich beichte ich hatte mal einen Intel Pentium (160MHz) den ich mit 6 Jahren mit meinem Vater zusammengebaut habe und unter DOS Command and Conquer gespielt habe....


----------



## ATIR290 (16. August 2018)

Jetzt noch auf Vega 64 Nitro umsteigen
oder besser auf NV hoffen und dann doch Navi abwarten
So wenig schnell läuft Vega 64 selbst mit UV im Referenz Design gar nicht, ist auch mit DX12 Getestet worden, Win 10

https://abload.de/img/riseofthetombraider_dluefa.png


----------



## John_Wick (16. August 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Durch die Community lebt ein Produkt. Sie gibt ihm eine Seele! Und genau das liebe ich an AMD.



Stand heute würde ich für 519€ auch die Sapphire Vega 64 Nitro+ kaufen. Sie ist vom Preis und von der Leistung her mindestens genauso attraktiv wie die GTX 1080. Aber der große Pluspunkt ist für mich Freesync.
Die Karte hat den besten Kühler und ist wohl auch die beste Vega. Viel Spaß mit dem Monster. Das Gefühl beim Auspacken und in der Hand halten war bestimmt ziemlich cool. Ich finde die Karte echt nice. Würde meine GTX 1070 nicht ausreichen würde ich sie wohl gegen die Sapphire ersetzen. Scheiß auf den Stromverbrauch, außerdem kann man auch hier und da optimieren und undervolten.


----------



## Basti1988 (16. August 2018)

John_Wick schrieb:


> Stand heute würde ich für 519€ auch die Sapphire Vega 64 Nitro+ kaufen. Sie ist vom Preis und von der Leistung her mindestens genauso attraktiv wie die GTX 1080. Aber der große Pluspunkt ist für mich Freesync.
> Die Karte hat den besten Kühler und ist wohl auch die beste Vega. Viel Spaß mit dem Monster. Das Gefühl beim Auspacken und in der Hand halten war bestimmt ziemlich cool. Ich finde die Karte echt nice. Würde meine GTX 1070 nicht ausreichen würde ich sie wohl gegen die Sapphire ersetzen. Scheiß auf den Stromverbrauch, außerdem kann man auch hier und da optimieren und undervolten.




Hab nen 1000W Netzteil drin, da ist das egal....meine CPU ist etwas "hungrig" sagen wir mal so und die zwei R9 280X waren es ebenfalls..


----------



## TheEpicHorst (16. August 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Endlich darf ich den Faden hier mitbenutzen.
> 
> Denn! Ich bin seit heute stolzer Besitzer einer 8GB Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 64 Nitro+, mit meinem FX-9590 sollte ich damit noch die Zeit bis Zen2 und Navi überbrücken können.



Verdammt noch mal, ein FX mit 5,35GHz, der säuft ja mehr als die Vega 

Viel spaß mit der neuen karte!

LG


----------



## Gurdi (16. August 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Verdammt noch mal, ein FX mit 5,35GHz, der säuft ja mehr als die Vega
> 
> Viel spaß mit der neuen karte!
> 
> LG



Drunken Monkey Style


----------



## Dunnlock (16. August 2018)

Meine Sapphire RX VEGA 64 Nitro+ ist heute auch angekommen und wurde erstmal auf eine ordentliche Farbe eingestellt. Wie es sich für AMD gehöhrt


----------



## Gurdi (16. August 2018)

Dunnlock schrieb:


> Meine Sapphire RX VEGA 64 Nitro+ ist heute auch angekommen und wurde erstmal auf eine ordentliche Farbe eingestellt. Wie es sich für AMD gehöhrt



Hübsch das Teil.


----------



## Cleriker (16. August 2018)

Ich könnte kotzen. Vor ein paar Tagen hab ich bei Kleinanzeigen eine Vega 64 Frontier Edition Liquid gefunden und direkt geklärt dass die Kohle überwiesen wird und er sie dann auf dem Weg in seinen Hollandurlaub hier vorbei bringt. Tja und jetzt... ist die Karte natürlich nicht mehr drin, aber er reagiert nicht mehr und der Account ist auch weg. Laut Kleinanzeigen Support sagt der Verkäufer dass der acc gehackt wurde und er von nichts weiß... 
Da hatte ich meine Frau endlich so weit, meine Wunschkarte greifbar und dann geht so eine Schaiße los. 
Scheinbar soll es mit Vega und mir nicht sein.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (16. August 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich könnte kotzen. Vor ein paar Tagen hab ich bei Kleinanzeigen eine Vega 64 Founders Edition Liquid gefunden und direkt geklärt dass die Kohle überwiesen wird und er sie dann auf dem Weg in seinen Hollandurlaub hier vorbei bringt. Tja und jetzt... ist die Karte natürlich nicht mehr drin, aber er reagiert nicht mehr und der Account ist auch weg. Laut Kleinanzeigen Support sagt der Verkäufer dass der acc gehackt wurde und er von nichts weiß...
> Da hatte ich meine Frau endlich so weit, meine Wunschkarte greifbar und dann geht so eine Schaiße los.
> Scheinbar soll es mit Vega und mir nicht sein.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk



Oh weh, das hört sich böse an. Hab ich das richtig verstanden das du bereits überwiesen hast?


----------



## blazethelight (16. August 2018)

Das sollte die Bank für dich regeln können. Soviel ich weiß, solltest du Anzeige erstatten gegen unbekannt und bei deiner Bank das Geld beim Empfänger zurückfordern können.

Natürlich sehr ärgerlich, dass man trotzdem seiner Wunschkarte damit nicht näher kommt.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (16. August 2018)

is zwar n Vega tread aber vllt interessierts ja jemanden

im Mindstar gibts ne 4GB Asus Radeon RX 570 für 164,9€ mit scheinbar 7 gratis Spielen


----------



## Cleriker (16. August 2018)

Die Überweisung durch die Bank rückgängig zu machen ist zwar möglich, aber nicht mal so eben. Man muss denen schon belegen warum. Kleinanzeigen will jetzt aber erstmal recherchieren ob das was der Verkäufer da angibt auch stimmt. Also ob er wirklich nichts wusste und ob vielleicht noch mehr Geld dort für diesen Artikel eingegangen ist. Das kann bis zu zwei Wochen dauern, sagte man mir. Erst wenn damit nichts zu machen ist, kann ich Anzeige erstatten und das Geld zurück fordern.

Wenn das so weiter geht, gibt's eher Navii als Vega bei mir. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (16. August 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Die Überweisung durch die Bank rückgängig zu machen ist zwar möglich, aber nicht mal so eben. Man muss denen schon belegen warum. Kleinanzeigen will jetzt aber erstmal recherchieren ob das was der Verkäufer da angibt auch stimmt. Also ob er wirklich nichts wusste und ob vielleicht noch mehr Geld dort für diesen Artikel eingegangen ist. Das kann bis zu zwei Wochen dauern, sagte man mir. Erst wenn damit nichts zu machen ist, kann ich Anzeige erstatten und das Geld zurück fordern.
> 
> Wenn das so weiter geht, gibt's eher Navii als Vega bei mir.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk



Das ist ätzend, dann mal toi toi toi.


----------



## Elistaer (16. August 2018)

Viel kraft bei der bevorstehenden Aktion und Geduld Probe. Wir haben das auch schon durch und die Bank hat nach Vorlage mehrerer Schreiben von und mit ebay das Geld zurück gebucht dauert aber dann echt fast 1 Monat bis da alles geklärt ist.


----------



## Richi1605 (16. August 2018)

Dunnlock schrieb:


> Meine Sapphire RX VEGA 64 Nitro+ ist heute auch angekommen und wurde erstmal auf eine ordentliche Farbe eingestellt. Wie es sich für AMD gehöhrt



Die farbe kann man ändern ?? O.O 
Wie ? Ging irgend wie an mir vorbei xD


----------



## Ralle@ (16. August 2018)

@Cleriker

Viel Glück, hoffe es geht gut aus.
Gibt leider zu viele Arschl....r da draußen.


----------



## Cleriker (16. August 2018)

Leute, danke euch. Euer Zuspruch hat es tatsächlich geschafft meine Laune zu bessern. Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (16. August 2018)

Kopf hoch, hatte genau den selben Fall damals beim Schlumpf. Hatte den für 400geschossen in der Bucht.Der Account wurde gehackt. Mit viel aufwand konnte ich den Besitzer des Accounts ausfindig machen und hab alles noch zum guten gewendet.


----------



## Dunnlock (16. August 2018)

Richi1605 schrieb:


> Die farbe kann man ändern ?? O.O
> Wie ? Ging irgend wie an mir vorbei xD



Da musste ich auch vorher suchen, aber unter der Limited Edition gibt es SAPPHIRE TriXX Nitro Glow zum downloaden. Hier der Link http://asia.dl.sapphiretech.com/archive/gm/drivers/TRIXXNitroGlow.exe

EDIT: Ich habe gerade festgestellt, das das Programm nur unter Edge funktioniert und bei dem direktem ausführen. Runterladen und starten unter Firefox ging irgendwie nicht.


----------



## ATIR290 (16. August 2018)

https://abload.de/img/riseofthetombraider_dluefa.png

Kopf hoch, Meine RX Vega Silver gibt es ja auch noch, wenn auch NICHT Sofort … 
und eine Frontier könnte ich auch besorgen ….

AMD Radeon Vega Frontier Edition Scheda Grafica Professionale da 16 GB, Oro: Amazon.it: Informatica

Mal schauen wie der Preis nach Ferragosto wiederum aussieht.

@Cleriker
Toi Toi dass dies sich Alles ins Lot lenken lässt!


----------



## Richi1605 (17. August 2018)

Dunnlock schrieb:


> Da musste ich auch vorher suchen, aber unter der Limited Edition gibt es SAPPHIRE TriXX Nitro Glow zum downloaden. Hier der Link http://asia.dl.sapphiretech.com/archive/gm/drivers/TRIXXNitroGlow.exe
> 
> EDIT: Ich habe gerade festgestellt, das das Programm nur unter Edge funktioniert und bei dem direktem ausführen. Runterladen und starten unter Firefox ging irgendwie nicht.



Danke, hat Funktioniert bei mir 

@Cleriker

Das echt mies die Ebay Sache, hoffe das regelt sich


----------



## TheEpicHorst (17. August 2018)

@Cleriker

Miese geschichte - ich hoffe, alles regelt sich und du hast dein geld bald wieder!

EDIT: Falls es jemanden interessiert, mein paket von Caseking ist aufgetaucht und ich hab noch teile bei AT und HF.nl bestellt. Radiator wird ein Hardwarelabs Black Ice Nemesis 360 GTS und mittelfristig plane ich noch eine externe lösung, da mein case nicht ideal für eine interne WaKü ist. Ich bin noch mit Phanteks und Gosumodz in kontakt um ein Top zu bekommen und CNC fräsen zu lassen um den airflow zu verbessern - Evolv ATX TG. Fehlt im grunde noch pumpe/balancer.

Welche WLP würdet ihr empfehlen? Ich dachte an Cooler Master Master Gel Nano, davon habe ich noch eine spritze. Mit Kryonaut habe ich eher schlechte erfahrungen.

LG


----------



## Gurdi (17. August 2018)

Ich finde die Maker Nano sehr gut, die ist speziell auf sehr hohe Temperaturen bzw. hohe Hitzeentwicklung ausgelegt. 
Das ist Vega der perfekte Kandidat für würde ich mal behaupten.


----------



## Elistaer (17. August 2018)

Ich muss echt weiter sparen für eine vega oder es muss bis Navi gewartet werden.

Habe gerade mal geschaut meine letzte Karte mit einem Preis über 400€ war eine Radeon 9800XT und die habe ich nur wegen Half Life 2 damals gekauft.


----------



## drstoecker (17. August 2018)

Hier für alle die immer noch meinen die referenzkühlung sei laut

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Grafi...tt-Luefter-auf-Vega-64-Strix-Kuehler-1263062/

schön auch zu sehen das dem @raff die Vega auch viel Freude bereitet!


----------



## Ralle@ (17. August 2018)

Total Krank 
Und total Laut, das schlägt sogar den FX Föhn.


----------



## Rallyesport (17. August 2018)

Na Hauptsache Kühlung


----------



## Lighting-Designer (18. August 2018)

Bei halber Drehzahl auf nem 240er Radi. Das Temp-Limit wird dann nie mehr erreicht.


----------



## Ralle@ (18. August 2018)

Selbst bei halber RPM wäre das immer noch laut.
Aber als Machbarkeitsstudie nicht schlecht.


----------



## EyRaptor (18. August 2018)

Man könnte auch 9 von den Dingern auf einem Mora verbauen


----------



## Gurdi (18. August 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Man könnte auch 9 von den Dingern auf einem Mora verbauen



Damit könntest du nen Kernkraftwerk kühlen


----------



## Ralle@ (18. August 2018)

Dann hebt der Mora ab


----------



## blazethelight (18. August 2018)

Es ist wie verhext bei mir.

Die Vega Frontier Edition Liquid benötigt immer 1.1 mV um stabil zu laufen. Ich komme da aktuell bei 1540 MHz bei 240 W raus.

Selbst damit sind knapp 1600 MHz möglich bei 280 W.

Kennt jemand das Verhalten von der Karte?

Wenn ich für P7 1552 MHz und 1 mV setze, ist nach 15 Minuten ein Wattman reset vorhanden.


----------



## Ralle@ (18. August 2018)

Schon mal mit dem MSI Afterburner getestet?
Das Verhalten ist echt komisch, außer du testest mit dem Afterburner, dann ist es normal. Denn der Afterburner legt beim under oder overvolten Hand an allen Power States an, Sprich nicht nur P6 und P7 werden da geändert sondern alle. Da steigt dann irgendein P State aus.


----------



## blazethelight (18. August 2018)

Jemand noch Tipps für die Vega Frontier Edition Liquid?

Ich hatte lange Zeit den MSI Afterburner und Riva Tuner Statistic Server deinstalliert.
Hatte aber keine (positive) Auswirkung.

Stabiles Wattmann Profil: GPU 1602 MHz @ P7 1100 mV - P6 980 mV - P5 950 mV - P4 900 mV - P3 900mV - P2 900mV - P1 900mV - HBM 1000 MHz - 0 - PT.xml - Google Drive

Umgebungstemperaturen: Ambient.jpg - Google Drive


0 PT:
FurMark: Furmark - SaveBios - GPU 1602 MHz @ P7 1000 mV - P6 980 mV - P5 950 mV -  P4 900 mV - P3 900mV -  P2 900mV - P1 900mV - HBM 1000 MHz  - 0 - PT.jpg - Google Drive
COH2 4K: COH2 - SaveBios - GPU 1602 MHz @ P7 1100 mV - P6 980 mV - P5 950 mV - P4 900 mV - P3 900mV - P2 900mV - P1 900mV - HBM 1000 MHz - 0 - PT.jpg - Google Drive
Verdun 4K: Verdun - SaveBios - GPU 1602 MHz @ P7 1100 mV - P6 980 mV - P5 950 mV - P4 900 mV - P3 900mV - P2 900mV - P1 900mV - HBM 1000 MHz - 0 - PT.jpg - Google Drive
TimeSpy: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1TFPjbrNkFGqm945DB-hO6W3iSGFZ6OTo

+ 20 PT: 
Furmark: Furmark - SaveBios - GPU 1602 MHz @ P7 1000 mV - P6 980 mV - P5 950 mV -  P4 900 mV - P3 900mV -  P2 900mV - P1 900mV - HBM 1000 MHz  - +20 - PT.jpg - Google Drive
Verdun 4K: Verdun - SaveBios - GPU 1602 MHz @ P7 1100 mV - P6 980 mV - P5 950 mV - P4 900 mV - P3 900mV - P2 900mV - P1 900mV - HBM 1000 MHz - +20 - PT.jpg - Google Drive
Time Spy: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1VEtbqhJ3HIoacd7MU_5xz9KLI01ajmDj

Je nach Auslastung & PT bin ich dann bei 188 W /  240 W / 300 W


----------



## panthex (18. August 2018)

HotSpot mal beobachtet? Der war bei mir der Grund für hohe Voltages und wenig OC.


----------



## blazethelight (18. August 2018)

Siehe oben...

Die Temps sind alle im grünen Bereich.

Edit: Korrektur vom Furmark Screen ausgeführt


----------



## Cleriker (18. August 2018)

blazethelight schrieb:


> Es ist wie verhext bei mir.
> 
> Die Vega Frontier Edition Liquid benötigt immer 1.1 mV um stabil zu laufen. Ich komme da aktuell bei 1540 MHz bei 240 W raus.
> 
> ...


Hi,
was bekommst du maximal aus der Frontier Liquid? Hast du schon den Maximaltakt ausgelotet?

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## blazethelight (18. August 2018)

Meine neue Frontier Liquid geht nicht gut.
Bei 1650 MHz real Takt ist Schluss.
Kann es aber anscheinend nicht...

Die Vega 64 Liquid Cooling kam gut bei 1780 MHz GPU Core & 1050 MHz HBM raus. Jedoch war das eher nix für 24/7.


----------



## geisi2 (18. August 2018)

Ich bekomm mit Furmark immer total komische Werte...
Karte taktet nicht richtig hoch (unter 1400MHz) und liegt bei 330W.

Hab jetzt mal deine Sets übernommen und das Verhalten der Karte in SP (1080p Extreme) und Heaven Benchmark getestet.
Die Karte taktet in beiden Benchmarks 1620MHz ohne zu schwanken.  Verbrauch liegt bei knapp 300W wobei der HBM mit 1050 MHz läuft.
Vielleicht hilfts bei der Suche....

Ach so, hab das Ganze mit Afterburner eingestellt...WM ist kacka^^


----------



## blazethelight (18. August 2018)

Der vorige FurMark Screen ist Blödsinn. Sorry.
Da hat sich nen Fehler eingeschlichen:

Umgebungstemperaturen: Ambient.jpg - Google Drive

Korrektur: 
Furmark: 0 PT: Furmark - SaveBios - GPU 1602 MHz @ P7 1000 mV - P6 980 mV - P5 950 mV -  P4 900 mV - P3 900mV -  P2 900mV - P1 900mV - HBM 1000 MHz  - 0 - PT.jpg - Google Drive
TimeSpy: 0 PT: Time Spy - SaveBios - GPU 1602 MHz @ P7 1000 mV - P6 980 mV - P5 950 mV - P4 900 mV - P3 900mV - P2 900mV - P1 900mV - HBM 1000 MHz - 0 - PT.jpg - Google Drive

Furmark: + 20 PT: Furmark - SaveBios - GPU 1602 MHz @ P7 1000 mV - P6 980 mV - P5 950 mV -  P4 900 mV - P3 900mV -  P2 900mV - P1 900mV - HBM 1000 MHz  - +20 - PT.jpg - Google Drive
TimeSpy: + 20PT: Time Spy - SaveBios - GPU 1602 MHz @ P7 1000 mV - P6 980 mV - P5 950 mV -  P4 900 mV - P3 900mV -  P2 900mV - P1 900mV - HBM 1000 MHz  - +20 - PT.jpg - Google Drive

Sieht doch schon besser aus, oder?

Könnt ihr mir sonst noch für die möglichen inkorrekten GPU Core P States 1-7  & HBM P States 0 - 3 bessere Beispiele geben?

bei +20 PT limitiert übrigens bei mir nur noch minimal der Takt (8 MHz)

Danke.


----------



## Gurdi (18. August 2018)

blazethelight schrieb:


> Der vorige FurMark Screen ist Blödsinn. Sorry.
> Da hat sich nen Fehler eingeschlichen:
> 
> Umgebungstemperaturen: Ambient.jpg - Google Drive
> ...



Ich verstehe dein Problem nicht so ganz. 1,6Ghz bei 220Watt ASIC sind doch voll in Ordnung.
Ich vermute mal die Frontier hat ne niedrigere TDC Power.


----------



## blazethelight (18. August 2018)

LDNV schrieb:


> Mit deinen Settings:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Gurdi schrieb:


> Tja, es ist mir ein Mysterium.
> Deine Karte legt offensichtlich die höher ausgestaltete TDC Power generell an.Die 37 Watt TDC die deine Karte mehr als normal hat im Bios, werden einfach oben drauf gesetzt.
> Das ist fast exakt der Wert den deine Karte übers Ziel hinaus schießt bei der ASIC.
> Gigabyte scheint schlicht durch eine maximierte Stromversorgung den Takt zu stabilisieren. Ob das jetzt der eigenen Stromversorgung geschuldet ist oder schlicht einfach gewollt bleibt wohl GB Geheimnis. Interessant ist es alle mal.
> ...




Ich wollte eigentlich schon lange hier drauf deuten.
Das identische Verhalten kann ich mit meiner Karte bestätigen.

Der Verbrauch steigt stark an, wenn man die Karte sehr stark belastet. 

Also 4K und höher. 
Bei 4K + SSA kommen locker 45 Watt ASIC dazu.


----------



## LDNV (18. August 2018)

Na so wie die neusten Gerüchte um die 1000 für eine TI sprechen bin ich ja noch mehr entspannt.

So wie ich das schätze durch meine Kobold gesteuerte Glaskugel :

Ti = 1000 - 1100
2080 = 7-800
2070 = 5-600
2060 = 3-400

Vega wird irgendwo zwischen 2060 und 2070 sich einordnen, demnach brauch AMD nicht groß die Preise korrigieren.

Interessant wird es dann falls man wirklich eine Vega 20 (als refresh bis Navi) noch zu sehen bekommt.

NV kann maximal schröpfen, und später mit der Titan richtig zur Kasse bitten, alle mit Vega können sich noch etwas mit Fokus auf 1440p/60hz zurück lehnen.


----------



## drstoecker (18. August 2018)

LDNV schrieb:


> Na so wie die neusten Gerüchte um die 1000 für eine TI sprechen bin ich ja noch mehr entspannt.
> 
> So wie ich das schätze durch meine Kobold gesteuerte Glaskugel :
> 
> ...



Hab sich das Gefühl das die Leistung bei den RTX Karten überschaubar ist. Denke der gddr6 ram um etwas höherer Takt wird ein Leistungsplus von 25/30% mitsichbringen. Also alles im Rahmen, superkarten werden das man keine. Auch das es bei ram Danke bleibt hatte ich schon vor Monaten vermutet, um ehrlich zu sein reicht die Menge ja noch für alles aus bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen. Mal sehen was die raytraycing bringt. Was feststeht ist das NVIDIA wieder großzügig zur Kasse bieten wird.
amd kann im Frühjahr gemütlich den Polaris Nachfolger bringen und dann mal sehen was ganz oben noch geht.


----------



## moonshot (18. August 2018)

Raytracing wird das selbe Problem haben wie einige Vega Features. Wenige werden die Karte haben, also lohnt es sich nicht das zu implementieren, also lohnt es sich nicht sich die Karte deswegen zu kaufen usw. usw..........


----------



## Lighting-Designer (18. August 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Raytracing wird das selbe Problem haben wie einige Vega Features. Wenige werden die Karte haben, also lohnt es sich nicht das zu implementieren, also lohnt es sich nicht sich die Karte deswegen zu kaufen usw. usw..........



Vergiss das Kaufverhalten der NV-Lemminge nicht. Jedes Jahr ne neue Karte weil die "alten" Karten (Pascal) ja bald durch Treiber-Updates langsamer werden.


----------



## blazethelight (18. August 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Raytracing wird das selbe Problem haben wie einige Vega Features. Wenige werden die Karte haben, also lohnt es sich nicht das zu implementieren, also lohnt es sich nicht sich die Karte deswegen zu kaufen usw. usw..........


Naja, es wird bestimmt wieder 8-12 Gamework's Titel geben, welche dann exclusiv bei Nvidia mehr Leistung haben werden.

Interssanter finde ich schon den USB - C Anschluss für VR.

Sonst wird es wahrscheinlich bei 20 - 30 Prozent mehr Leistung bleiben.

Ist mir eh egal. Die WS verträgt sich nicht mit Nvidia Karten (Kombination des X99 / C612 Chipsatz mit dem C-Media Bruckenchip der ASUS Essence STX II 7.1 und dem NVIDIA Treiber gibt es nur WHEA Blue Screens).


----------



## Gurdi (18. August 2018)

Ich gehe sowieso davon aus das Vega ab jetzt kontinuierlich weiter aufschließen wird. Die Rohpower und die DX12 stärke werden ich jetzt bemerkbar machen. Das zeichnete sich eigentlich schon ab die letzen Monate. Die gelackmeierten sind wohl nachher die Pascalbesitzer. Dx 11 in Unreal ist jetzt rum für Nvidia wenn die Raytracing verbreiten möchten.


----------



## Freiheraus (19. August 2018)

Ich halte es immer noch nicht für ausgeschlossen, dass in einigen bzw. den Raytracing-Titeln die DX12 API nur in Verbindung mit Raytracing auswählbar ist und dass ansonsten lediglich der DX11 Fallback zur Verfügung steht. So stelle ich mir zumindest Nvidias Gratwanderung zwischen Raytracing pushen auf der einen Seite und Pascal gegenüber Vega nicht völlig zurückfallen lassen auf der anderen Seite vor.


----------



## Gurdi (19. August 2018)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Ich halte es immer noch nicht für ausgeschlossen, dass in einigen bzw. den Raytracing-Titeln die DX12 API nur in Verbindung mit Raytracing auswählbar ist und dass ansonsten lediglich der DX11 Fallback zur Verfügung steht. So stelle ich mir zumindest Nvidias Gratwanderung zwischen Raytracing pushen auf der einen Seite und Pascal gegenüber Vega nicht völlig zurückfallen lassen auf der anderen Seite vor.



Nvidia ist nicht gerade dafür bekannt Ihre alten Karten zu pflegen.Ein koppeln der API an Raytracing wäre die Krönung der Dreistigkeit.


----------



## EyRaptor (19. August 2018)

Die doppelte Geschwindigkeit mit der die neue Gen dann fp 16 berechnen kann, könnte Vega einen schönen Leistungsschub geben.
Also in neuen Titeln


----------



## Freiheraus (19. August 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> ...die Krönung der Dreistigkeit.



In diesem Punkt ist Nvidia spezialisiert, GPP (Board-Partner & OEMs) und Blanko-NDA (Presse oder was davon übrig ist) sind in meinen Augen schwer zu toppen, fehlt nur noch eine Daumenschraube für den (Einzel)Handel. Für Eigeninteressen mit Entwickler nicht zimperlich umspringen, ist seit Jahren kalter Kaffee


----------



## Elistaer (19. August 2018)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> In diesem Punkt ist Nvidia spezialisiert, GPP (Board-Partner & OEMs) und Blanko-NDA (Presse oder was davon übrig ist) sind in meinen Augen schwer zu toppen, fehlt nur noch eine Daumenschraube für den (Einzel)Handel. Für Eigeninteressen mit Entwickler nicht zimperlich umspringen, ist seit Jahren kalter Kaffee



Ach der Einzelhandel hat das schon ohne beitun von NV gemacht, ich war erst vor kurzem wieder im MM und S weil ich aus Interesse geschaut habe nachfrage von mir ob es seitens AMD GPUs gibt was bestätigt wurde aber diese waren 1. um ein vielfaches teurer und 2. nur so eine rx 460 oder so die ich nicht brauche  alles andere hätte man bestellen müssen.

Auf Nachfrage warum nur Nvidia im Shop zu finden sei kam die klare Antwort "AMD hat sich als ein Ladenhüter heraus gestellt und wurde nur selten verkauft" aber von Nvidia ca 20 GTX 1080TI im Regal stehen haben.

Ich bin gespannt was jetzt so kommt und hoffe inständig das AMD mit Navi das gesagte halten kann, "Leistung einer GTX 1080 zu GTX 1060 6GB /RX 580 8 GB Preisen (ca 350€)"


----------



## Gurdi (19. August 2018)

Die Strixx  mit 7 Spielen gibt es bei Mindfactory in der 56 und 64er Ausführung zu recht attraktiven Preisen.


----------



## blazethelight (19. August 2018)

Eins kann ich euch nur empfehlen und sagen.

Zum testen aller P States kann ich bisher nur Verdun empfehlen.
Verdun on Steam

Man kann live durch Konfiguration des PT jeden P State effektiv und schnell auslotsen.
Das Spiel reagiert instant mit Instabilität und Wattman reset, falls die Spannung nicht passt.


Update mit Screens, erstes auslotsen für das PowerSave BIOS nur nach Stabilität inkl. FPS & Verbrauch in 4K (200 % resolutions scale) mit Standardtaktraten:

P1 State: 16 FPS @ 111 Watt Verbrauch (- 50 % PT)
Stability Test - Verdun - P State 1.jpg - Google Drive
Wattman - Stability Test - Verdun - P State 1.jpg - Google Drive

P2 State: 23 FPS @ 178 Watt Verbrauch (- 25 % PT)
Stability Test - Verdun - P State 2.jpg - Google Drive
Wattman - Stability Test - Verdun - P State 2.jpg - Google Drive

P3 State: 26 FPS @ 203 Watt Verbrauch (- 10 % PT)
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1UXbr_YF1hPYwgAJTkVAzpeBrBjLr6ZSi
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ZvpFJxAaFOhynb6ybDarHeAqcHBHNiuN

P4 State: 27 FPS @ 229 Watt Verbrauch (0 % PT)
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Htonjys8luVJsgpPFiU83wZn3rUFHq94
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1nrawkLJ1sYUbdW0t34iqI9ERRMFzXjIe

P5 State: 27 FPS @ 237 Watt Verbrauch (+5 % PT)
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1nU78DkzAN_3GjaihE5ucsWPsCMP4sMEP
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1qFQlQq7OWlmIJaYGjKw2G8nB9SFp_H_C

P6 State: 29 FPS @ 263 Watt Verbrauch (+ 20 % PT)
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1K5LZu5J7501oVYzStBRxF8vb691Y9QDv
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1YqBf0Q8zKgHm7uexJKHLhvNkgPxFAk9T

P7 State: 31 FPS @ 301 Watt Verbrauch (+ 50 % PT)
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1jREJoI0gek6hZgyqulx3TVGfxu8tZiFd
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1FXjmCUYpYG_z7lccq2gm5pyn-rz4BqU_


Wie man sieht, wäre der Sweetspot m.E. entweder  beim "P2 State: 23 FPS @ 171 Watt Verbrauch (- 25 % PT)" oder beim "P3 State: 26 FPS @ 203 Watt Verbrauch (- 10 % PT)".

Dann später mal schauen, wie weit ich noch mit der Spannung nach unten kann.


Rein theoretisch, könnte ich nun versuchen im Sweetspot, bei - 25 % PT, die geringste Spannung und den höchsten Takt zu suchen. Diesen könnte ich dann als P6 festlegen und versuchen die anderen P-States darunter weiter anzupassen, oder?

Es fällt auf, dass Wattman selbstständig Spannung zum nächst höheren P State drauf legt, obwohl die GPU Taktrate genau im jeweiligen P State verbleibt. Wie bekomme ich die Spannung fixiert?

Den HBM Takt fixiert man wie noch mal auf die gewünschten 1000 MHz?
Geht dann nur für P7 oder?


----------



## ATIR290 (19. August 2018)

Morgen zum Turing Launch/ Vorstellung der Gamer Karten Großes Treiber Update von AMD ?


----------



## Ralle@ (19. August 2018)

Schon wieder Berni?
Was sollte das bringen? Schneller wird Vega nicht mehr und mit den RTX Karten kann sich Vega auch nicht messen.
AMD wird da gar nichts machen und einfach weiter hin zu Navi arbeiten.


----------



## Gurdi (19. August 2018)

blazethelight schrieb:


> Dann später mal schauen, wie weit ich noch mit der Spannung nach unten kann.
> 
> 
> Rein theoretisch, könnte ich nun versuchen im Sweetspot, bei - 25 % PT, die geringste Spannung und den höchsten Takt zu suchen. Diesen könnte ich dann als P6 festlegen und versuchen die anderen P-States darunter weiter anzupassen, oder?
> ...



Ich würde dir gerne helfen, aber verstehe leider immer noch nicht deine Intention.
Möchtest du deine Karte auf allen P-States ausloten um diese dann via Overdrive N in die PPT zu schreiben?

Das hat ja eigentlich kaum Vorteile die Teillastbereiche exakt zu optimieren, weil man keinen wirklich relevanten nutzen daraus zieht. Das Steuern von Vega via PL funktioniert in der Praxis äußerst bescheiden.
Die Ströme die bei hohen Auflösungen notwendig sind, erzeugen selbst bei geringer Spannung eine recht große Last. 

Hinzu kommt dass es nicht ganz unproblematisch ist die niederen P-States zu bearbeiten, einmal in Bezug auf stabilität und weiterhin besteht das Problem das deine Karte sonst manchmal nicht mehr korrekt erkannt wird, z.B. vom 3D Mark.

Die Spannung lässt sich im Grunde nicht wirklich fixieren, zumindest nicht exakt. Was genau möchtest du denn fixieren bei der Spannung? Das diese fest zwischen den P-States wechselt ohne Zwischenschritte?
Den HBM stellt du einfach im Overdrive N im P3 passend ein und fertig, das gilt dann bis P5 auf dem Core. Dabei ist darauf zu achten das die eingestellten Spannungen nicht die SOC Clock absenken da diese sonst den Speichertakt begrenzt. Mehr als 1020Mhz resultieren dann in 800Mhz.

@ATIR:Wie kommst du darauf? Ich denke auch nicht das von AMD irgendetwas kommt.


----------



## blazethelight (19. August 2018)

Klingt logisch was du sagst.

Meine Intention ist, nur durch das PT zwischen UV, Normal, OC wechseln zu können. Also wie jetzt im letzten Versuch.
Dabei aber jeweils wenn möglich, die niedrigste Spannung je PState stabil für den höchsten Takt zu bekommen.

Könnte etwas dauern, dahin zu kommen. [emoji16]

PS. Ich hoffe, dass ich auf Overdrive und Regfile verzichten kann bei der Vega Frontier Edition Liquid.


----------



## Gurdi (19. August 2018)

blazethelight schrieb:


> Klingt logisch was du sagst.
> 
> Meine Intention ist, nur durch das PT zwischen UV, Normal, OC wechseln zu können. Also wie jetzt im letzten Versuch.
> Dabei aber jeweils wenn möglich, die niedrigste Spannung je PState stabil für den höchsten Takt zu bekommen.
> ...



Ach stimmt, du hast ja ne Frontier und kannst sowieso alle P-States editieren. Das hatte ich nicht bedacht, sry.
Ich will dir dein Vorhaben nicht madig machen, nur lediglich dir mitteilen, das dein vorhaben in der Praxis meist nicht so richtig dolle funktioniert. Es ist einfacher sich anständige Profile zu legen oder einfach einen höheren Pstate zu sperren(geht auch im Wattman). Das ist viel leichter und schneller. Die Ersparnis in den unteren P-States kommt meist durch das eindämmen des Taktes zu stande, weniger von der reduzierten Spannung. Sicher kann man da weiter optimieren, es bringt aber nicht recht viel. Ich hab das selbst gemacht mit meiner V64, dem LC Bios und Overdrive N. 

Der Takt und die Leistungsaufnahme lässt sich übrigens auch wunderbar mit Chill steuern. Experimentier vielleicht mal damit ein wenig rum. ich finde das ist schneller, individueller(für jedes Spiel kann im Adrenalin ein Chillprofil hinterlegt werden und man kann es on the fly via alt+r editieren, aktivieren/deaktivieren) und effektiver da hier Verbrauch und Takt an den gewünschten Fps sich orientieren.

Den maximalen Speichertakt erhälst du mit 1000 auf dem Uncore als Speicherspannung 1000. Dann limitiert nix mehr den maximalen HBM Takt.Wobei deine Liquid das sowieso wohl nicht macht, die LC tut es zumindest nicht.


----------



## blazethelight (19. August 2018)

Ich Sperre ungewollte höhere PStates wie aus? 

Was ist Uncore (SOC Clock?) ?

Also dem HBM wirklich 1000 mV geben? Der läuft doch auch mit 975 mV auf 1000 MHz...


----------



## Gurdi (19. August 2018)

blazethelight schrieb:


> Was ist Uncore?
> 
> Also dem HBM wirklich 1000 mV geben? Der läuft doch auch mit 975 mV auf 1000 MHz...



Du veränderst mit diesem Wert nicht die Spannung vom HBM! Die ist IMMER  bei 1,354V. Das ist lediglich ein Wert für den Uncore bzw. den Memcontroller, aber auch bei diesem ändert sich dadurch keine Spannung. Die SOC Clock wird dadurch beeinflusst.


----------



## Gurdi (19. August 2018)

blazethelight schrieb:


> Was ist Uncore?
> 
> Also dem HBM wirklich 1000 mV geben? Der läuft doch auch mit 975 mV auf 1000 MHz...



Du veränderst mit diesem Wert nicht die Spannung vom HBM! Die ist IMMER  bei 1,354V. Das ist lediglich ein Wert für den Uncore bzw. den Memcontroller, aber auch bei diesem ändert sich dadurch keine Spannung. Die SOC Clock wird dadurch beeinflusst.
Ich kann dir meinen OC/UV Thread ans Herz legen:
Vega 56/64 OC & UV Anleitung @ Rajintek Morpheus 2 inkl. Backplate


----------



## hugo-03 (19. August 2018)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Ach der Einzelhandel hat das schon ohne beitun von NV gemacht, ich war erst vor kurzem wieder im MM und S weil ich aus Interesse geschaut habe nachfrage von mir ob es seitens AMD GPUs gibt was bestätigt wurde aber diese waren 1. um ein vielfaches teurer und 2. nur so eine rx 460 oder so die ich nicht brauche  alles andere hätte man bestellen müssen.
> 
> Auf Nachfrage warum nur Nvidia im Shop zu finden sei kam die klare Antwort "AMD hat sich als ein Ladenhüter heraus gestellt und wurde nur selten verkauft" aber von Nvidia ca 20 GTX 1080TI im Regal stehen haben.
> 
> Ich bin gespannt was jetzt so kommt und hoffe inständig das AMD mit Navi das gesagte halten kann, "Leistung einer GTX 1080 zu GTX 1060 6GB /RX 580 8 GB Preisen (ca 350€)"



wer kauft so etwas den auch in media markt !?


----------



## ATIR290 (19. August 2018)

Radeon™ Software Adrenalin Edition 18.8.1 Release Notes | AMD

Neu Datiert zum 17. August 2018


@edit

Hier die Infos das NEU eingepflegt wurde:
18.8.1 Adrenalin Edition Optional - Rage3D Discussion Area


----------



## Gurdi (19. August 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Radeon™ Software Adrenalin Edition 18.8.1 Release Notes | AMD
> 
> Neu Datiert zum 17. August 2018
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info. Wird geladen


----------



## blazethelight (19. August 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Du veränderst mit diesem Wert nicht die Spannung vom HBM! Die ist IMMER  bei 1,354V. Das ist lediglich ein Wert für den Uncore bzw. den Memcontroller, aber auch bei diesem ändert sich dadurch keine Spannung. Die SOC Clock wird dadurch beeinflusst.
> Ich kann dir meinen OC/UV Thread ans Herz legen:
> Vega 56/64 OC & UV Anleitung @ Rajintek Morpheus 2 inkl. Backplate



Stimmt. Wusste ich eigentlich (laut HW Info).  Upps.

Also wären 1000 für den Uncore Controller gut um die 1000 MHz HBM dauerhaft von P3  / P4 - bis P7 zu halten, sowie auch die SOC Frequenz für volle HBM Geschwindigkeit zu verbessern?


----------



## Gurdi (19. August 2018)

blazethelight schrieb:


> Stimmt. Wusste ich eigentlich (laut HW Info).  Upps.
> 
> Also wären 1000 für den Uncore Controller gut um die 1000 MHz HBM dauerhaft von P3  / P4 - bis P7 zu halten, sowie auch die SOC Frequenz für volle HBM Geschwindigkeit zu verbessern?



Ja mit diesem Wert kannst du den HBM mittlerweile sogar auf über 1,1Ghz takten. Dein HBM sollte mit der Kühlung eigentlich besser gehen als "nur" 1Ghz. Wobei die Frontier ja immerhin 16GB hat, da kann ich wenig zu sagen. Die 1000 auf dem "Uncore" bedeuten dann aber auch für P7 eine Mindestspannung von 950mv!(uncorewert -50= Mindestspannung)


----------



## Blackout27 (20. August 2018)

Kurzes Feedback zur Saphire 64er Nitro:

Mein Freund ist begeistert von der Karte und hat sie noch einwenig optimiert. Konnte die Karte bei ihm heute auch etwas testen. Wirklich sehr sehr gelungen was Qualität, Lautstärke und Treiber angeht. Für mich persönlich ist Vega keine Option (mehr) aber für meine Aufrüstpläne Ende 2019/ 2020 könnte Navi (+) eine sehr gute Möglichkeit darstellen


----------



## Gurdi (20. August 2018)

Glückliche Veganer freuen uns immer hier


----------



## Elistaer (20. August 2018)

Ich alle die sich wenig auskennen, meine GTX habe ich auch da gekauft weil es schnell gehen musste.

Ich vergleiche gerne mal und habe oft schon Sachen günstiger bekommen als sie online waren. 

Ich bin mal auf den neuen Treiber gespannt was da geht und wie es AMD hilft, man sagt ja immer amd GPUs sind wie guter Wein die Zeit lässt sie Reifen.


----------



## Gurdi (20. August 2018)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Ich alle die sich wenig auskennen, meine GTX habe ich auch da gekauft weil es schnell gehen musste.
> 
> Ich vergleiche gerne mal und habe oft schon Sachen günstiger bekommen als sie online waren.
> 
> Ich bin mal auf den neuen Treiber gespannt was da geht und wie es AMD hilft, man sagt ja immer amd GPUs sind wie guter Wein die Zeit lässt sie Reifen.



Ich denke Vega wird eher von den neuen Spielen als von Optimierungen am Treiber profitieren.

Edit: Nicht unbedingt Vega aber auch sehr interessant:
AMD rendert auch, nur anders: ProRender soll endlich auf die Zielgerade gehen | Siggraph 2018 - Tom's Hardware Deutschland


----------



## Gurdi (20. August 2018)

Schmeißt euch den neuen 18.8.1 (17 August) drauf, der ist super.
Radeon™ RX Vega 64 Drivers & Support | AMD

Ich hab im Schnitt eine Verbrauchreduzierung von knapp 10Watt ASIC bei selber Leistung. Mir fehlt leider die Zeit zum genauen testen da ich heute verreise. Aber  der Treiber sieht richtig gut aus.
Auch die Spannung verhält sich jetzt ein wenig anders. Der Treiber legt jetzt etwas mehr Spannung an, dadurch dropt er deutlich seltener unter den eingestellten Wert.
Normalerweise geht meine Spannung von 937-964. Jetzt fällt er wenn überhaupt nur selten 942mv zurück. Evtl lässt sich damit sogar ein noch höhere Takt erzielen.

Ich hoffe das ist nicht wieder so ein einmal Effekt nach der Treiber installation, aber ich hab schon fleißig rebootet und das sieht bisher sehr gut aus.
Meine Karte friert schon langsam 
180 Watt ASIC in WQHD im Max Out. Der TimeSpy 4k brauch keine 200Watt ASIC mehr.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIR290 (20. August 2018)

Ja dann ist ja gut dass ich jenen verlinkt habe!


----------



## Zerosix-06 (20. August 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Schmeißt euch den neuen 18.8.1 (17 August) drauf, der ist super.



ich habe den neuen Treiber auch mal drauf gepackt, also ein kurzer Test in TimeSpy zeigt mir jedenfalls eine höhere Performance im Vergleich zum 18.6.1
7805 vs. 7730 im Graphic Score
und das Ergebnis wird sogar direkt als "valid" erkannt vom 3DMark 

18.8.1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


18.6.1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal noch ein 1080P Extrem Run mit den selben settings



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hast du die höhere Performance auch festgestellt Gurdi?


----------



## Gurdi (20. August 2018)

Ja minimal besser bei geringeren Verbrauch. Das kann sich bei deinen Taktraten sicher anders äußern.
Im TimeSpy Extrem hab ich 20 Grafikpunkte mehr und im FS Ultra auch. Das liegt aber grob noch im Toleranzbereich. Ich müsste meine Games mal messen, aber das wird eng mit der Zeit heute bei mir.
Aber der Treiber ist wirklich nicht übel, auch die Frametimes sehen sauber aus bisher.


----------



## Zerosix-06 (20. August 2018)

Ja, bei den Settings vom Bench gerade sieht das anders aus, aber das sind ja nicht meine 24/7 Settings... da ich aber gestern/vorgestern das aktuelle max beim 18.6.1 ausgelotet hatte mit meiner V56 @ V64 Bios, wollte ich schauen ob sich bei MAX etwas ändert, und ja ein wenig mehr ging...
muss das auch mal noch in den 24/7 settings ein wenig ausloten wie es da aussieht... aber jetzt geht es erst einmal raus,  bei dem Wetter will man ja nicht nur vorm PC sitzen und Haus&Garten rufen eben auch, aber die Mittagspause kann man auch mal für soetwas wie ein Treiberupdate nutzen


----------



## Gurdi (20. August 2018)

Ok ich hab mich jetzt von meiner Frau weg geschlichen und ein wenig gebencht.
Der Treiber ist definitiv schneller und dabei sparsamer.
Normal hätte ich in Prey 88,1 und in SE4 56,1.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralle@ (20. August 2018)

Macht sich gut der neue Treiber.
Schnell mal Tomb Raider in DX12 laufen lassen

Tomb Raider DX12




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei 1440p im CrossFire Mode habe ich das Gefühl dass meine CPU schon limitiert, die Auslastung beider Karten sinkt ab und zu auf unter 90% 

Edit:
Was mir aufgefallen ist, die Adrenaline Oberfläche lädt etwas langsam. Kann das war bestätigen?


----------



## Gurdi (20. August 2018)

Ich merk nichts in der Richtung.


----------



## ATIR290 (20. August 2018)

Würde mich nicht wundern wenn  AMD Seitig ein Treiber Update heute zugleich der Vorstellung von Turing kommen sollte...


----------



## WhoRainZone (20. August 2018)

Evtl. für Vegano Besitzer interessant: Von Bykski gibt es nun einen Fullcover-Block. 
Bykski Volle Abdeckung Grafikkarte Block verwenden fuer AMD VEGA56 NANO/Kupfer Kuehler Wasser Kuehlung Block RGB Licht in Bykski Volle Abdeckung Grafikkarte Block verwenden fuer AMD VEGA56 NANO/Kupfer Kuehler Wasser Kuehlung Block RGB Licht aus Fans & Kuehlung auf AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group

Ich hab mir direkt mal einen bestellt


----------



## Gurdi (20. August 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Evtl. für Vegano Besitzer interessant: Von Bykski gibt es nun einen Fullcover-Block.
> Bykski Volle Abdeckung Grafikkarte Block verwenden fuer AMD VEGA56 NANO/Kupfer Kuehler Wasser Kuehlung Block RGB Licht in Bykski Volle Abdeckung Grafikkarte Block verwenden fuer AMD VEGA56 NANO/Kupfer Kuehler Wasser Kuehlung Block RGB Licht aus Fans & Kuehlung auf AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group
> 
> Ich hab mir direkt mal einen bestellt



Das ist ja geil. Endlich ein Block für die Nano PCB´s. Wie fett ist dass denn ne HighEnd Karte mit 16Cm und Wassergekühlt.


----------



## Zerosix-06 (20. August 2018)

Der Block sieht ja Mal geil aus, für die mit Nano definitiv lohnenswert... Vega unter Wasser ist einfach geil


----------



## LDNV (20. August 2018)

Zerosix-06 schrieb:


> ich habe den neuen Treiber auch mal drauf gepackt, also ein kurzer Test in TimeSpy zeigt mir jedenfalls eine höhere Performance im Vergleich zum 18.6.1
> 7805 vs. 7730 im Graphic Score
> und das Ergebnis wird sogar direkt als "valid" erkannt vom 3DMark



Komisch, sobald ich ihn nutze meckert der 3D Murks. 
Mir war das auch irgendwie zu blöd das der HBM Takt sich "augenscheinlich" (in Wahrheit liegt er ja noch richtig an) zurück setzt im Treiber. 

Bin daher nach wie vor bei 18.7.1.

Aktuell habe ich aber eine andere Baustelle. 
Ich glaube meine Kobolde spielen verrückt im meinem Tower und mein MB fängt langsam mit altersbedingte Zicken an. 
(Musste heute schon 2 mal das Bios recovern vom Backup auf den Main Chip damit die Kiste endlich wieder lief) 

Also hab ich wohl bald endlich ein Grund aufzurüsten und meiner Vega was stärkeres zur Seite zu stellen


----------



## drstoecker (20. August 2018)

LDNV schrieb:


> Komisch, sobald ich ihn nutze meckert der 3D Murks.
> Mir war das auch irgendwie zu blöd das der HBM Takt sich "augenscheinlich" (in Wahrheit liegt er ja noch richtig an) zurück setzt im Treiber.
> 
> Bin daher nach wie vor bei 18.7.1.
> ...


Welches Board hast du?
Vllt liegt’s an der Batterie.


----------



## LDNV (20. August 2018)

Die hab ich schon getauscht.
Hatte das Spiel schon vor 2 Wochen einmal. Dachte dann damit wäre es getan. Und heute fing es wieder an.

Gigabyte Z77 UD5H (siehe sig)

Mal schauen ob es sich jetzt wieder fängt. Hab beide BIOSe noch mal sauber mit dem aktuellsten bespielt und neu eingestellt. Batterie noch mal getauscht. Bis jetzt läuft es wieder.

Aber wollte ohnehin jetzt Langsam aufrüsten. Bisher lief aber alles mit der CPU bei 60 fps ohne Probleme, weswegen ich es immer vor mir her geschoben habe trotz eigentlich Bastel drang. (allgemein Problem Kinder mal ausgeklammert wie dayz oder sowas, was Nuergendswo richtig läuft)

Aber jetzt langsam sind auch 2-3 spielchen dabei die die 60 wirklich CPU bedingt nicht mehr schaffen trotz ordentlicher Programmierung (ac origins und kingdom come del.) , darum hab ich jetzt langsam um so mehr einen Grund


----------



## Ralle@ (20. August 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich merk nichts in der Richtung.



Nach dem 2. Neustart startet die Oberfläche wieder schön flott.
Muss auch dazu sagen ich starte den Rechner selten neu.


@LDNV

Ja die gute Sandy.
Der Mini ITX Rechner meiner Frau ist auch noch auf Sandy Bridge Basis aber langsam gibt das Mainboard den Geist auf bzw. die USB. Wird bald Zeit für ein Update, denke sie wird einen Ryzen 5 2600X bekommen, für 200 Flocken ein guter Preis.


----------



## Zerosix-06 (20. August 2018)

was mir mit dem 18.8.1 gerade aufgefallen ist, kann das wer bestätigen?

Die HBM MHz/mV Einstellungen werden NICHT gespeichert in den Profilen beim Wattman oder nicht wieder korrekt geladen,...

alte Profile --> MHz / mV werden nicht korrekt geladen
neu angelegte Profile --> selbes Problem.

gesetzte Frequenz wird aber korrekt übernommen, also scheint nur ein Profil Problem zu sein


----------



## Rallyesport (20. August 2018)

Jop war bei mir auch


----------



## LDNV (20. August 2018)

Zerosix-06 schrieb:


> was mir mit dem 18.8.1 gerade aufgefallen ist, kann das wer bestätigen?
> 
> Die HBM MHz/mV Einstellungen werden NICHT gespeichert in den Profilen beim Wattman oder nicht wieder korrekt geladen,...
> 
> ...



Wurde schon öfte erwähnt, von mir auf der letzten Seite erst erneut  
Aber macht ja nichts. 

Aber deine beobachtung ist nicht ganz korrekt. 
Weil , wenn du z.B. 1020 einstellst, übernimmst, Wattman schließt und es erneut öffnest, steht zwar wieder die Standard Taktrate, aber Ingame wirst du feststellen das er doch die 1020 hat  
Ist ein Anzeige Fehler in Wattman.


----------



## Zerosix-06 (21. August 2018)

> Mir war das auch irgendwie zu blöd das der HBM Takt sich "augenscheinlich" (in Wahrheit liegt er ja noch richtig an) zurück setzt im Treiber.


meinst du den Satz? Sorry, da habe ich mein beobachtetes Verhalten mit den Profilen irgendwie nicht raus lesen 



LDNV schrieb:


> Aber deine beobachtung ist nicht ganz korrekt.
> Weil , wenn du z.B. 1020 einstellst, übernimmst, Wattman schließt und es erneut öffnest, steht zwar wieder die Standard Taktrate, aber Ingame wirst du feststellen das er doch die 1020 hat
> Ist ein Anzeige Fehler in Wattman.



aufgrund deiner Infos nochmal geschaut und getestet, ja scheint wohl (teilweise) nur ein Anzeige Thema zu sein
Jedoch habe ich bei mir das "zurücksetzen" auf eine Standard Taktrate wie du es erwähnst nicht beobachtet, wenn ich Wattman neustarte zeigt er mir immer die reale HBM Frequenz und Spannung an die auch anliegt.

ABER:
 HBM Frequenz und Spannungsanzeige nach dem laden eines Profils entspricht nicht der realität. die Werte werden geladen und liegen auch real am Chip an, aber eben nicht angezeigt im Wattman 

Mein Verhalten was ich bei mir beobachte
1) einstellen von z.B. 1020 MHz  und übernehmen
2) real liegen 1020 an
3) laden eines Profils mit z.B. 1100MHz
4) die Anzeige zeigt weiterhin 1020 jedoch real sind die 1100 gesetzt
5) Wattman neustarten -> Anzeige zeigt nun auch die Reale Frequenz von 1100 an
6) laden eines Profils mit z.B. 1020 MHz
7) Anzeige weiterhin 1100 jedoch real liegen 1020 MHz an
8) Wattman neustarten -> Anzeige zeigt wieder die geladene und auch real anliegende Frequenz von 1020MHz an

also ich habe kein "Zurücksetzen" im Wattman nur eben kein "update" der HBM Anzeige beim laden der Profile. Nach einem Wattman neustart zeigt er perfekt und immer die reale HBM Frequenz an, so wie es sich gehört, bei mir wird nichts zurückgesetzt.


----------



## LDNV (21. August 2018)

Scheint sich somit wohl teilweise anders zu äußern der Bug.

War aber, wie gesagt, mit ein Grund wieder auf 18.7.1 zu gehen, da läuft alles sauber und ist laut 3D Murks auch Valid. 





Zerosix-06 schrieb:


> > Mir war das auch irgendwie zu blöd das der HBM Takt sich "augenscheinlich" (in Wahrheit liegt er ja noch richtig an) zurück setzt im Treiber. [/QUOUTE]
> > meinst du den Satz? Sorry, da habe ich mein beobachtetes Verhalten mit den Profilen irgendwie nicht raus lesen
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## Zerosix-06 (21. August 2018)

18.8.1 ist bei mir auch Valid im 3Dmurks  wie du es nennst ... für mich kein Grund für einen Downgrade, ansonsten läuft der 8.1 bei mir bis jetzt wirklich perfekt, außer eben die "falsche" Anzeige bei Profil laden, aber wenn man das weiß ist es ja kein Problem.


----------



## xaskor (21. August 2018)

7.1 sowie 8.1 haben nachträglich ne überarbeitete Version mit WHQL bekommen.
Deswegen ist es im 3DMurks valid


----------



## King_Kolrabi (21. August 2018)

Bei mir funktioniert das OSD mal und dann wieder nicht.
Der Treiber ist performant aber ich mag ihn trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Elistaer (21. August 2018)

Was haltet ihr von der News? 

Da raytracing für DX12 ist könnte Nvidia allen Veganern ungewollt in die Hände spielen den dann muss jeder Entwickler entsprechend DX12 sauber implementieren was Vega ja sehr gut schmeckt.


Radeon ProRender: AMD mischt Raytracing und Rasterisierung fuer Profis - ComputerBase


----------



## Ralle@ (21. August 2018)

Wird sich zeigen was die Entwickler daraus machen.
Dice wird mit BF 5 sicher eine gute Implementierung hinbekommen, beim neuen Tomb Raider welches bald kommt bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher.
Bei der Präsentation gestern war es nicht so flüssig, gut vielleicht hat man hier eine frühere Version genommen aber bald wissen wir mehr.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (21. August 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Wird sich zeigen was die Entwickler daraus machen.
> Dice wird mit BF 5 sicher eine gute Implementierung hinbekommen, beim neuen Tomb Raider welches bald kommt bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher.
> Bei der Präsentation gestern war es nicht so flüssig, gut vielleicht hat man hier eine frühere Version genommen aber bald wissen wir mehr.



Naja, vielleicht bekommt AMD ja ne gute RT-API getrickst. Für Raytracing könnten ggf. sogar FP16 Berechnungen reichen womit man das mit RPM machen könnte, dann fällt's nicht ganz so in die Rechenpower. Aber das ist immer noch Wunschdenken. Aber ich glaube für Raytracing ist so hohe Präzision garnicht so wichtig. ob da jetz 0.05 Abweichung drinnen ist dürfte bei Licht nicht sonderlich auffallen. Oder ihnen fällt was anderes ein. Sehen wir dann ja. Ich hab das Gefühl das die ersten Iterationen von Games mit RT eher so ein Fall für RT off werden. Technologie braucht eben ihre Zeit.

Ich bin eh nicht so geflashed von Raytracing...^^


----------



## LDNV (21. August 2018)

Eigentlich, ist RTX doch nV ihre erste so richtige DX12 Karte... (Nicht nur vom Feature Level, das können die davor auch, ist mir klar, sondern von der Performance her. ) 

Man darf also davon ausgehen das DX12 / Vulkan jetzt erst richtig gepusht wird, weil der Marktführer daran Interesse Zeigt was vorher nicht der Fall war. 
Unterm Strich bedeutet das, das Vega zulegen wird, und Pascal , deren Streckenpferd ja DX11 ist, zurück fallen wird. 

nV schlägt damit 3 Fliegen mit einer klappe. 
Dank des massiven Marketing, lässt man den Konkurrenten "alt" aussehen, und gleichzeitig lenkt man von der DX12 schwäche von Maxwell / Pascal ab und durch die "Wahnsinnigen" Performance gewinne von RTX, suggeriert man dadurch auch Pascal Kunden das sie aufrüsten müssen. 

Das AMD mit zunehmender Rolle von Vulkan / DX12 ebenso dazu gewinnt und sich vermutlich weiter vor Pascal schieben wird, da mehr Rohleistung auf die Straße gebracht wird womit sich auch das Verbrauchsthema zumindest zum Teil relativiert, nimmt man nur am Rande wahr aber nicht die Allgemeinheit. 

Darüber hinaus , solange nicht genug RTX Chips fertig sind, kann man mit Pascal noch genug verdienen, da man ja die Preisliche Latte so hoch gehängt hat bei den RTX Karten, das nach unten hin sich mit Pascal noch genug verdienen lässt, bis genug RTX Chips am Start sind das man die Lager räumen kann und dann mit "angepassten" Preisen weiter abgrast  

Hat nV doch genial gemacht. Respekt an deren Marketing Abteilung und Strategen. 
Sie machen schwächen zu Stärken und bewerben dabei ein neues Produkt was im besten Licht steht.


----------



## Elistaer (21. August 2018)

@LDNV sehe ich auch so vor allem da DX12 für RT Pflicht wird somit kommt bei vermehrter Nutzung der Entwickler für DX12 ein Zugewinn für AMD da könnte ich sogar noch für Vega schwach werden.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (21. August 2018)

Elistaer schrieb:


> @LDNV sehe ich auch so vor allem da DX12 für RT Pflicht wird somit kommt bei vermehrter Nutzung der Entwickler für DX12 ein Zugewinn für AMD da könnte ich sogar noch für Vega schwach werden.



Da würde ich mich nicht drauf verlassen. Man kann RPM mit DX11 implementieren und Raytracing vermutlich auch. Nvidia wird denk ich nicht Gameworks auf DX12 portieren. Ich hoffe zwar das ich mich irre, aber naja, sehen wir dann ja.


----------



## Elistaer (21. August 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Da würde ich mich nicht drauf verlassen. Man kann RPM mit DX11 implementieren und Raytracing vermutlich auch. Nvidia wird denk ich nicht Gameworks auf DX12 portieren. Ich hoffe zwar das ich mich irre, aber naja, sehen wir dann ja.



So einfach ist das nicht, da RT eine DX12 API namens DXR ist, hier die Quelle. 

Microsoft: DirectX 12 erhaelt Raytracing-API DXR fuer Hybrid-Rendering - ComputerBase


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (21. August 2018)

Elistaer schrieb:


> So einfach ist das nicht, da RT eine DX12 API namens DXR ist, hier die Quelle.
> 
> Microsoft: DirectX 12 erhaelt Raytracing-API DXR fuer Hybrid-Rendering - ComputerBase



Und RPM ist ein Vulkan-Feature (Rapid Packed Math: Fast FP16 Comes to Consumer Cards - The AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 & RX Vega 56 Review: Vega Burning Bright) xD Und rate mal in was Far Cry 5 nicht entwickelt ist (FC5 ist DX11). Es ist so einfach und ja, ich weiß das DXR Teil von DX12 ist. Aber APIs sind erweiterbar. Und Nvidia scheut die neueren APIs bis jetzt. Wie gesagt, ich bin nicht so optimistisch. Nvidia kann ihr RTX easy in Gameworks packen. Gameworks ist kein Standard-DirectX, ist ja ne Nvidia-API, da dürfen sie's. Und es hindert sie im Endeffekt auch nichts daran nachdem Nvidia DX11 besser liegt. 

Versteh mich nicht falsch. Ich fänd's cool wenn Vulkan/DX12 sich weiter verbreitet. Ich hab selbst eine Vega und hätte was davon. Ich möchte nur etwas den Optimismus dämpfen damit später die Enttäuschung evtl. nicht so groß ist.


----------



## Rallyesport (21. August 2018)

Bin grad wach geworden aus einer narkose( magenspieglung) Dad propopfol ist ein geiles zeug und das erste an was ich denke, nachher mal nochmal bisschen an Vega optimieren das is lustig lol


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (21. August 2018)

Sach ma Gurdi, hast du mit deiner Karte eigentlich ma Monster Hunter World ausprobiert?


----------



## hugo-03 (21. August 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Wird sich zeigen was die Entwickler daraus machen.
> Dice wird mit BF 5 sicher eine gute Implementierung hinbekommen, beim neuen Tomb Raider welches bald kommt bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher.
> Bei der Präsentation gestern war es nicht so flüssig, gut vielleicht hat man hier eine frühere Version genommen aber bald wissen wir mehr.



das habe ich nach Mantle in Bf4 auch gedacht, doch dann kam bf1 mit dx12 und das läuft nicht, btw bf1 läuft schon länger schlechter


----------



## Basti1988 (22. August 2018)

Hat wer für die Sapphire Vega 64 Nitro+ eine Wasserkühlung?

Habe nur von Bykski A-SPVEGA64-X  gefunden... 

Gibts evtl noch andere Hersteller?


----------



## EyRaptor (22. August 2018)

Evtl. Barrow, EKWB oder Alphacool (müsste ich aber nachschauen und das geht mobil nicht so gut  ).
Von Bykski hab ich schon öfters gutes gutes gehört ), also stichwort Qualität.


----------



## Basti1988 (22. August 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Evtl. Barrow, EKWB oder Alphacool (müsste ich aber nachschauen und das geht mobil nicht so gut  ).
> Von Bykski hab ich schon öfters gutes gutes gehört ), also stichwort Qualität.



Habs gerade nachgeschaut, den einzigen den ich gefunden habe ist von Bykski, den Rest würde ich über EKWB zusammen stellen..


----------



## Elistaer (22. August 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Und RPM ist ein Vulkan-Feature (Rapid Packed Math: Fast FP16 Comes to Consumer Cards - The AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 & RX Vega 56 Review: Vega Burning Bright) xD Und rate mal in was Far Cry 5 nicht entwickelt ist (FC5 ist DX11). Es ist so einfach und ja, ich weiß das DXR Teil von DX12 ist. Aber APIs sind erweiterbar. Und Nvidia scheut die neueren APIs bis jetzt. Wie gesagt, ich bin nicht so optimistisch. Nvidia kann ihr RTX easy in Gameworks packen. Gameworks ist kein Standard-DirectX, ist ja ne Nvidia-API, da dürfen sie's. Und es hindert sie im Endeffekt auch nichts daran nachdem Nvidia DX11 besser liegt.
> 
> Versteh mich nicht falsch. Ich fänd's cool wenn Vulkan/DX12 sich weiter verbreitet. Ich hab selbst eine Vega und hätte was davon. Ich möchte nur etwas den Optimismus dämpfen damit später die Enttäuschung evtl. nicht so groß ist.



Das verstehe ich sehr gut und bin auch jemand der seinen Optimismus eher ganz unten ansetzt zb Ryzen 2000 bin ich nie von über 10% mehr Leistung ausgegangen, nun gibt es die erste RT Demo mit Metro wo auch die Grafiksettings zu sehen sind.

Das sparen auf Vega lohnt sich für mich und die Geduld. 

bei Minute 5 am Ende sieht man alle Grafik Einstellungen


----------



## EyRaptor (22. August 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Habs gerade nachgeschaut, den einzigen den ich gefunden habe ist von Bykski, den Rest würde ich über EKWB zusammen stellen..



Du könntest noch bei Alphacool nachfragen, ob sie einen Block für die Karte machen würden, wenn du ihnen die Karte dazu einschickst.


----------



## Sharijan (22. August 2018)

Wieso eigentlich eine Wasserkühlung für die Nitro+? Der Kühler ist so effektiv und dabei so leise, ich seh da nur wenig Argumente für den Aufpreis zu ner Wasserkühlung.


----------



## Basti1988 (22. August 2018)

Sharijan schrieb:


> Wieso eigentlich eine Wasserkühlung für die Nitro+? Der Kühler ist so effektiv und dabei so leise, ich seh da nur wenig Argumente für den Aufpreis zu ner Wasserkühlung.



Mit dem geplanten Setup:
Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen

+ EKWB Wasserkühlung (CPU/Maindboard - 2x 360Radi mit Hardtubes) sollte das die Grafikkarte mit dem Bykski WaKü ausgestattet werden. 

Ich kann die aber anscheinend nur bei Aliexpress kaufen mit Standartversand 18$ (bis 47 Tage Lieferzeit) lol...


----------



## MrZaboo (22. August 2018)

Die Nitro+ wirkt auf mich aktuell auch recht interessant. Da die Vega Karten allerdings relativ viel Power beötigen, zweifle ich ein bisschen an meinem in die Jahre gekommenen System:

Intel Xeon E3-1231v3
16GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-2400 DIMM CL11
Gigabyte GA-Z97X
550 Watt Antec TP-550C Non-Modular 80+ Gold 

Reicht das Netzteil noch, oder sollte ich es upgraden?


----------



## panthex (22. August 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Sach ma Gurdi, hast du mit deiner Karte eigentlich ma Monster Hunter World ausprobiert?



Ich spiel Monster Hunter World auf meiner Vega FE


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (22. August 2018)

panthex schrieb:


> Ich spiel Monster Hunter World auf meiner Vega FE



Mich interessierts nur speziell auf seiner getweakten Karte  Ich spiel auf ner LE


----------



## Gurdi (22. August 2018)

Ich hab das Spiel leider nicht.


----------



## drstoecker (22. August 2018)

MrZaboo schrieb:


> Die Nitro+ wirkt auf mich aktuell auch recht interessant. Da die Vega Karten allerdings relativ viel Power beötigen, zweifle ich ein bisschen an meinem in die Jahre gekommenen System:
> 
> Intel Xeon E3-1231v3
> 16GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-2400 DIMM CL11
> ...



Hab zurzeit auf meinem benchtable einen i7 4770 mit 8gb und meiner Vega am laufen. In bf1 merkt man schon das es mehr cpu power sein könnte, aber es läuft noch soweit ganz passabel. Auflösung 2560x1440.
generell sollte man bei so multi Games zu einem sechskern greifen.

hier noch was interessantes zu Raven Ridge in 7nm

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Raven...0/News/Ryzen-APUs-7-nm-Release-Datum-1263430/


----------



## Gurdi (22. August 2018)

Wirklich interessant.7nm könnte mich nochmal zum aufrüsten bewegen.Eine 7Nm Vega wäre bei mir gesetzt.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (22. August 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich hab das Spiel leider nicht.



Schade


----------



## Gurdi (22. August 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Schade



Was wolltest du denn gerne wissen, evtl. kann dir ja jemand anderes sagen was du wissen möchtest.Aktuell sitze ich eh in der Sonne mit nem monströsen HD 550O


----------



## LDNV (22. August 2018)

Hier übrigens mal das maximal sparsamste und leiseste was ich aus der GB Karte kriege mit Board mitteln. 
Lüfter absichtlich auf 1400 begrenzt, da so nur noch ganz minimal Wahrnehmbar. 
Wir haben 30 Grad und ich wohne im Dachgeschoss - entsprechend hohe Raum Temp (die ich aber nicht genau beziffern kann, jedenfalls zu warm...  ) 
Und Gehäuse geschlossen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (22. August 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was wolltest du denn gerne wissen, evtl. kann dir ja jemand anderes sagen was du wissen möchtest.Aktuell sitze ich eh in der Sonne mit nem monströsen HD 550O



Ich wollt nur wissen wie das bei dir so Performt xD Du sag mal was anderes, kennst du den Vega 64 Black Screen Bug?


----------



## Rallyesport (22. August 2018)

Wie äussert sich der denn?


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (22. August 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Wie äussert sich der denn?



Vega (nicht bei mir) Schaltet ab als würde der Überhitzschutz greifen und man muss den PC neu starten. Passiert im Idle, unter Last, auf Halblast. Immer so nach 20 Min. Ist ne Vega 64 Gigabyte er hat ein b350 Tomahawk und einen Ryzen 5 1600x, 16GB Ram 2133Mhz nichts übertaktet und ein Corsair Vengance 650w. Im PC lief davor ne Fury Nitro. Und die ohne Probleme.
Der Fehler ist nicht unbekannt.


----------



## bath92 (22. August 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Vega (nicht bei mir) Schaltet ab als würde der Überhitzschutz greifen und man muss den PC neu starten. Passiert im Idle, unter Last, auf Halblast. Immer so nach 20 Min. Ist ne Vega 64 Gigabyte er hat ein b350 Tomahawk und einen Ryzen 5 1600x, 16GB Ram 2133Mhz nichts übertaktet und ein Corsair Vengance 650w. Im PC lief davor ne Fury Nitro. Und die ohne Probleme.
> Der Fehler ist nicht unbekannt.



Könnte tatsächlich der Überhitzungsschutz sein, in Zusammenhang mit dem Zero-Fan-Modus wird die Hot-Spot-Temperatur im Idle zu hoch und die Karte schaltet ab.
Habe davon bei Tom's Hardware gelesen, finde leider den Artikel gerade nicht. Bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass die betroffene Karte von Gigabyte war.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (22. August 2018)

bath92 schrieb:


> Könnte tatsächlich der Überhitzungsschutz sein, in Zusammenhang mit dem Zero-Fan-Modus wird die Hot-Spot-Temperatur im Idle zu hoch und die Karte schaltet ab.
> Habe davon bei Tom's Hardware gelesen, finde leider den Artikel gerade nicht. Bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass die betroffene Karte von Gigabyte war.



Klingt nach ner Idee, danke. (Bin für andere Ideen natürlich auch dankbar) Kann man den Zero-Fan Mode abschalten? Weißt du das zufällig?


----------



## WhoRainZone (22. August 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Vega (nicht bei mir) Schaltet ab als würde der Überhitzschutz greifen und man muss den PC neu starten. Passiert im Idle, unter Last, auf Halblast. Immer so nach 20 Min. Ist ne Vega 64 Gigabyte er hat ein b350 Tomahawk und einen Ryzen 5 1600x, 16GB Ram 2133Mhz nichts übertaktet und ein Corsair Vengance 650w. Im PC lief davor ne Fury Nitro. Und die ohne Probleme.
> Der Fehler ist nicht unbekannt.


RX Vega 56 Nano läuft nicht richtig
Könnte gleich wie bei mir sein, obwohl meine nicht abgeschaltet hat. "Einfach" mal aufmachen und neue WLP drauf, vll bringts ja was


----------



## bath92 (22. August 2018)

Bin noch am Suchen, evtl. wars auch im 3D-Center Forum.
Wenn ich noch was finde melde ich mich wieder, ansonsten bei Gigabyte wegen einem anderem BIOS (ohne Zero-Fan-Modus) anfragen.

Allerdings macht mich, die Abschaltung unter Teil-/Volllast etwas stutzig evtl. liegt der Fehler auch wo anders (z.B. WLP schlampig im Werk aufgetragen).
Eigentlich spricht alles für ein generelles Überhitzen, vielleicht hat ja hier jemand anders in dem Zusammenhang schon etwas in die Richtung bei Gigabyte mitbekommen.

Edit: 


WhoRainZone schrieb:


> RX Vega 56 Nano läuft nicht richtig
> Könnte gleich wie bei mir sein, obwohl meine nicht abgeschaltet hat. "Einfach" mal aufmachen und neue WLP drauf, vll bringts ja was



Vorher aber beim Verkäufer/Hersteller wegen der Demontage des Kühlers und dem WLP-Wechsel nachfragen, ansonsten könnte es Probleme bei einer RMA oder einem Austausch geben.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (22. August 2018)

bath92 schrieb:


> Bin noch am Suchen, evtl. wars auch im 3D-Center Forum.
> Wenn ich noch was finde melde ich mich wieder, ansonsten bei Gigabyte wegen einem anderem BIOS (ohne Zero-Fan-Modus) anfragen.
> 
> Allerdings macht mich, die Abschaltung unter Teil-/Volllast etwas stutzig evtl. liegt der Fehler auch wo anders (z.B. WLP schlampig im Werk aufgetragen).
> ...



Danke. Und auch danke an WhoRainZero, dein Punkt ist aber so ein bisschen hinten runtergefallen. Die Karte ist schon die 2te, die erste hatte das selbe und wurde direkt RMAd. Das mit der WLP ist bei 2 Karten in Folge doch eher unwarscheinlich, das werd ich als letzten ausweg testen. Ich denke da ist der Zero-Fan-Mode fehler warscheinlicher.

Für's generelle, ich hab auch schon was über ein Problem mit dem HBM Speicher gelesen das der beim runtertakten abkratzt. Aber HBM-Takt festsetzen hat auch nicht geholfen.


----------



## bath92 (22. August 2018)

Warte mal noch ab hier im Thread sind ja sehr viele Vega-Interessierte unterwegs, da meldet sich bestimmt noch jemand anders.

Meine persönliche Meinung: 
Es ist die zweite Karte von Gigabyte die Probleme macht, wenn möglich würde ich mir den Kaufpreis erstatten lassen und auf ein anders Vega-Modell umsteigen.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (22. August 2018)

bath92 schrieb:


> Warte mal noch ab hier im Thread sind ja sehr viele Vega-Interessierte unterwegs, da meldet sich bestimmt noch jemand anders.
> 
> Meine persönliche Meinung:
> Es ist die zweite Karte von Gigabyte die Probleme macht, wenn möglich würde ich mir den Kaufpreis erstatten lassen und auf ein anders Vega-Modell umsteigen.



Ist Plan B^^


----------



## bath92 (22. August 2018)

Hab den Artikel gefunden, war doch bei Tom's Hardware: AMD Radeon RX Vega, der ominöse Hotspot und das richtige Auftragen von Wärmeleitpaste


> Die Lüftersteuerung aller Karten reagiert primär auf den Wert, den man auch aus dem Wattman und z.B. GPU-Z als GPU-Temperatur kennt.
> Doch ich hatte mehrere Karten, die trotz augenscheinlich guter (weil niedriger) GPU-Temperaturwerte (teilweise sogar im Idle beim Fan-Stopp) durch Notabschaltungen glänzten.



Hier könnte der Fehler liegen.


----------



## tobse2056 (22. August 2018)

Mal ne frage an die Vega experten.
Wieviel unterschied zwischen GPU Temp und Hotspot is denn noch "Normal" ? Bzw wann sollte ich mir Gedanken machen über einen Tausch der WLP...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Eigentlich möchte ich die nicht tauschen da die Karte möglicherweise  auch ein anderes Problem hat und ich ungern tauschen würde bevor sie vielleicht in die RMA muss.


----------



## Gurdi (23. August 2018)

@John: Hot Spot checken via GPU Z ob die auffällig ist.Wenn ja entweder selbst WLP wechseln oder einschicken.Blackscreen ist bei Vega seit 18.5.1 ein instabiler Takt.
@Tobse: Deine HotSpot ist nicht ungewöhnlich bei 260Watt ASIC. Deine Temps lassen aber vermuten das im Gehäuse sich Luft staut. Bis 25 ist normal, darüber sollte man mal einen Blick drauf werfen.


----------



## tobse2056 (23. August 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @Tobse: Deine HotSpot ist nicht ungewöhnlich bei 260Watt ASIC. Deine Temps lassen aber vermuten das im Gehäuse sich Luft staut. Bis 25 ist normal, darüber sollte man mal einen Blick drauf werfen.



Schon mal gut zu hören ,ich muss aber mal schauen ob ich das andere Problem gelöst bekomme mit der Karte.

Gelegentlich  (3 mal bisher) schaltete sich die Bildausgabe im Betrieb ab. Keiner der Display Ausgänge ging mehr und auch kein Reboot hat geholfen .. selbst das Bios / Post Screen wurde nicht mehr angezeigt.
10 Minuten warten hat bisher auch nicht geholfen, hab  zum Testen dann immer ne alte Nvidia  (GT uralt ) eingebaut die dann Problemlos lief. 
Nach ner Weile (so 30minuten bis ner Stunde ) hatte ich dann die Vega wieder probiert, die dann wieder funktionierte als wäre nichts gewesen.

Ich hasse das wenn ein Problem nicht reproduzierbar ist   .
Kann einfach nicht ausschließen ob es nicht doch am Mainboard oder Netzteil liegt.


----------



## Gurdi (23. August 2018)

schau mal bei deinem Gehäuse ob sich da irgendwo die Luft staut, bei den hohen sommertemperaturen muss man darauf achten das die Luft auch raus kommt die Vega so da rein pustet.Die Strixx leidet auch ziemlich unter der sehr hohen VR Temp.


----------



## tobse2056 (23. August 2018)

Es blasen  2x 120mm und 1x 140mm Lüfter vorne rein und  1x 140mm hinten und 2x 120mm oben raus.
Sobald die Last auf der Karte weg ist , ist das Gehäuse auch wieder Kühl und Temperatur geht schnell runter.

Aber  bei der Karte sind die Temperaturen echt nicht der Hammer, laut der PCGH sollte die Maximal Drehzahl bei 1600rpm sein mit dem 260Watt asic Bios, meine Karte geht bis zu 2600rpm hoch bei so 75C°.
Das die 1600rpm bei nen offenen Aufbau erreicht worden sind ist mir klar, aber das ist schon ein heftiger unterschied.

Deswegen nutze ich schon den MSI Afterburner um die Lautstärke im Griff zu behalten. Die Kurve ist so eingestellt das die Karte 80°C GPU Temp bei 2100-2200rpm halten kann.


----------



## togglebit (23. August 2018)

Auch Lustig:

Wenn ich bei Fallout4 auf 4k-Auflösung stelle zeigt mir das OSD GPU-Clocks bis 2700Mhz.
Ich glaube nicht wirklich dass meine Vega das wirklich macht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (23. August 2018)

Wenn wäre es schön.


----------



## Basti1988 (23. August 2018)

togglebit schrieb:


> Auch Lustig:
> 
> Wenn ich bei Fallout4 auf 4k-Auflösung stelle zeigt mir das OSD GPU-Clocks bis 2700Mhz.
> Ich glaube nicht wirklich dass meine Vega das wirklich macht.
> ...



Ist das ein Spezielles Tool um das anzeigen zu lassen?


----------



## togglebit (23. August 2018)

Nö. Ganz normal der Afterburner und HWinfo 64.
Normalerweise scheinen die Werte ja auch plausibel


----------



## togglebit (23. August 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wenn wäre es schön.



Ja. Das wäre dann die Antwort auf die RTX 
Da wären wohl einige Gigarays drin. Scheint ja die neue Einheit zu sein


----------



## HunterChief (23. August 2018)

hallo ihr Veganer,
ich hab die Sapphire Vega 56 Nitro+ nun in der Kiste stecken und hab mal ein paar Fragen hierzu.
Zuerst wurden die beiden Bios'e getestet. Dabei konnte ich eigentlich keinen Unterschied feststellen !?!
* Welches von beiden soll denn das Stromsparbios sein - Schalterstellung zur Slotblende oder davon weg ?
* Ich hab die Version mit nur 2x8Pin Stromsteckern, also nicht die "Limited Edition" - kann es sein dass hier gar keine 2 verschiedenen Bios'e gibt ?
* besteht die Möglichkeit das Bios zu modden - und zurückzuflashen ? Welche software brauch ich?
* Kann ich die Beleuchtung abstellen - ohne ständig eine Software (Trixx?) laufen zu lassen ?

Wäre nett wenn mir hier jemand ein paar Tips/Antworten geben könnte - danke vorab.

Gruß


----------



## togglebit (23. August 2018)

HunterChief schrieb:


> hallo ihr Veganer,
> ich hab die Sapphire Vega 56 Nitro+ nun in der Kiste stecken und hab mal ein paar Fragen hierzu.
> Zuerst wurden die beiden Bios'e getestet. Dabei konnte ich eigentlich keinen Unterschied feststellen !?!
> * Welches von beiden soll denn das Stromsparbios sein - Schalterstellung zur Slotblende oder davon weg ?
> ...



Hab die gleiche Karte

Zur Slotblende ist das "Spar"-Bios mit einem Powerlimit von 180W
Das andere hat 220W sonst ändert sich nichts.

Die Beleuchtung kann man mit der Glow-Software ändern/ausschalten. Link dazu ist irgendwo weiter vorne im Thread. (Muss nach Änderung auch nicht mehr laufen)

Bios flashen ist mit ATI-Flash problemlos möglich bringt jedoch nicht viel da ein 64er BIOS wegen des Hynix-HBM nicht läuft


----------



## Gurdi (23. August 2018)

Auch die normale hat 2 BIOS. Zur Blende hin müsste Sparbios sein. Bei der Nitro lohnt das Sparbios, die Karte boostet eh wie eine Liquid. Mit den Rgb kenn ich mich nicht aus.


----------



## Gurdi (23. August 2018)

togglebit schrieb:


> Hab die gleiche Karte
> 
> Zur Slotblende ist das "Spar"-Bios mit einem Powerlimit von 180W
> Das andere hat 220W sonst ändert sich nichts.
> ...



Manche 56er haben den Samsung dann bringt es schon was.


----------



## togglebit (23. August 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Manche 56er haben den Samsung dann bringt es schon was.



Ja. Aber ich denke dass die nicht Limited mit Hynix bestückt sind. Wenn nicht müsste ich mich nämlich ärgern
Sonst hätte ich meine solange zurückschicken müssen bis ich eine mit Samsung bekommen hätte


----------



## HunterChief (23. August 2018)

Danke @Gurdi und @togglebit,
ja, die Benchmarkwerte sind hier (zur Slotblende) etwas niedriger ... nur die Watt+Ampere-Angaben von HWINFO waren eben sehr identisch.
Dann werd ich das Ding mal sparen lassen - will ja mein 600W Netzteil nicht gleich überfordern.

Zwei Dinge die ich gerne via Bios-Modding ändern würde ... weniger Core-Spannug versuchen und das Zero-Lüfter-Dingens deaktivieren, also dass die Propeller auch im idle laufen - mit minimal Drehzahl. Ist das machbar ?

Ansonsten ein geiles&riesiges Gerät ... im Vergleich zur alten R9 290 
Gruß


----------



## togglebit (23. August 2018)

HunterChief schrieb:


> hallo ihr Veganer,
> ich hab die Sapphire Vega 56 Nitro+ nun in der Kiste stecken und hab mal ein paar Fragen hierzu.
> Zuerst wurden die beiden Bios'e getestet. Dabei konnte ich eigentlich keinen Unterschied feststellen !?!
> * Welches von beiden soll denn das Stromsparbios sein - Schalterstellung zur Slotblende oder davon weg ?
> ...



So. Jetzt wo hier ein paar Kinder in Richtung Bett verschwunden sind nochmal etwas ausführlicher 
Wie gesagt ich hab die gleiche Karte und stand was die Beleuchtung angeht vor dem gleichen Problem.
Lässt sich mit der Trixx Software nicht ändern. Gibt aber so eine Glow Software.
Hier der Link

http://asia.dl.sapphiretech.com/archive/gm/drivers/TRIXXNitroGlow.exe

Ansonsten lässt sich die Karte mit dem Wattman recht ordentlich Einstellen.
Hab ein Setup bei der die Karte innerhalb Ihres Powerlimits von 220W mit (je nach Last) um die 1500MHz
läuft. Der HBM geht bei mir bis 930MHz. Wenn ich höher gehe gibt's die ersten Bildfehler (vorallem wenn der HBM dann über die 70C Marke kommt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin jedenfalls sehr zufrieden mit der Karte. Die Kühlung und die Lautstärke finde ich Klasse.
Mich stört nur der Hynix HBM. Aber vielleicht hattest du ja Glück


----------



## togglebit (23. August 2018)

HunterChief schrieb:


> Danke @Gurdi und @togglebit,
> ja, die Benchmarkwerte sind hier (zur Slotblende) etwas niedriger ... nur die Watt+Ampere-Angaben von HWINFO waren eben sehr identisch.
> Dann werd ich das Ding mal sparen lassen - will ja mein 600W Netzteil nicht gleich überfordern.
> 
> ...



Also riesig ist Sie das stimmt. Da bekommt man was für sein Geld 

Die Corespannung bekommst du mit dem Wattman geregelt. Bei meinen Einstellungen liegt sie so um die 1500MHz@980mV. Geht auch weniger aber so ists bei mir sehr Stabil.

Die Abschaltung der Lüfter unterhalb von 50C ist glaube ich im BIOS. Da kommt man so einfach denke ich nicht ran


----------



## HunterChief (23. August 2018)

hmmm....gibt es ein Programm, mit dem man das Bios editieren kann?
Wattmann alles schön und gut ... will das aber lieber im Kartenbios justieren. Bei all meinen älteren AMD-Karten ging das so schön ...


----------



## Gurdi (23. August 2018)

HunterChief schrieb:


> hmmm....gibt es ein Programm, mit dem man das Bios editieren kann?
> Wattmann alles schön und gut ... will das aber lieber im Kartenbios justieren. Bei all meinen älteren AMD-Karten ging das so schön ...



Nein geht nicht mehr bei Vega, aber die PPT lässt sich editieren das kommt fast aus selbe raus.


----------



## HunterChief (23. August 2018)

PPT ? meinst du die Powerplay Funktionen ?

Schade ... vielleicht kommt da noch ein Editor. War bei Hawaii auch rel. spät erst möglich.

Das Gerät hat keinen guten Einfluss auf meine anderen Temperaturen ... VRM, CPU und Motherboard Temperaturen sind allesamt höher als mit der alten Karte. War die 290 aber auch kein Kostverächter und hat mächtig geheizt. 
Aber alles nicht kritisch...mein gut belüftetes Gehäuse kann das ab 

Gruß


----------



## Gurdi (23. August 2018)

Ja genau.PowerPlayTable. Via Overdrive N Tool geht das recht einfach.


----------



## Basti1988 (24. August 2018)

Ich habe gestern mit Alphacool geschrieben zwecks Wasserkühlung für eine Sapphire Vega 64 Nitro+, es wird in wenigen Wochen eine NexXxos GPX - AMD RX Vega M05 - mit Backplate - Schwarz dafür geben. 

Für die die sich das schicke Teil "unter Wasser" setzen wollen.


----------



## N3XUSCOR3 (24. August 2018)

Hello,

Ich bin auch gerade am überlegen, ob ich mir Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 64 Nitro+ auf MF um 519 kaufe.
Ich habe zwar noch FHD und kein FreeSync aber nachdem NV sich ziemlich mit den Preisen austobt (sowas unterstütz ich nicht), hat es mir irgendwie die VEGA 64 angetan 
Eure Erfahrungen schauen gut aus, und ein Fettes + an Leistung sollte ich auch bekommen.
Dann würde ich auch in einen FreeSync WQHD investieren.

Wie schaut es eigentlich mit den Temps aus ? Meine 290 von ASUS ist ja ziemlich ein Hitzkopf mit teilweise 85 - 90 grad (jetzt im Hochsommer) in BF1.


----------



## HunterChief (24. August 2018)

hi N3XUSCOR3,
ich würde ja mal noch ein wenig abwarten und ggf. eine RTX2070 erwerben. 
Ich hab mir diese Woche die Vega56 gegönnt ... hoffentlich ist das nicht die falsche Entscheidung gewesen. 
Grund für mich die RTX NICHT abzuwarten war, dass ich JETZT Zeit/Urlaub habe mich mit Unterhaltungselektronik auseinanderzusetzen und mein System fit für BattlefieldV zu machen 

Gruß


----------



## Gurdi (24. August 2018)

N3XUSCOR3 schrieb:


> Hello,
> 
> Ich bin auch gerade am überlegen, ob ich mir Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 64 Nitro+ auf MF um 519 kaufe.
> Ich habe zwar noch FHD und kein FreeSync aber nachdem NV ziemlich sich mit den Preisen austobt, bin ich nicht gewillt das Geld zu investieren.
> ...



Mit der Karte kann man nichts falsch machen. Die lässt sich auch entspannt tweaken. Fairereweise muss man sagen dass eine 1080 in FHD die bessere Wahl wäre da Vega hier nicht so wirklich seine stärken ausspielen kann. Wenn du jedoch einen Monitorneukauf erwägst bist du aktuell mit Vega klar besser dran, es gibt wesentlich mehr fürs Geld bei den Paneln aktuell wenn man auf AMD setzt. Gsync plus HDR gibts z.B. gar nicht und ich denke HDR wird eher aufkommen in den kommenden Spielen als Raytracing.


----------



## N3XUSCOR3 (24. August 2018)

HunterChief schrieb:


> hi N3XUSCOR3,
> ich würde ja mal noch ein wenig abwarten und ggf. eine RTX2070 erwerben.
> Ich hab mir diese Woche die Vega56 gegönnt ... hoffentlich ist das nicht die falsche Entscheidung gewesen.
> Grund für mich die RTX NICHT abzuwarten war, dass ich JETZT Zeit/Urlaub habe mich mit Unterhaltungselektronik auseinanderzusetzen und mein System fit für BattlefieldV zu machen
> ...



Ja das habe ich mir auch gedacht, aber alleine den Aufpreis für GSync ist auch nicht das wahre.
Ich bin auch aus dem Alter raus, wo ich so viel Geld für die Hardware ausgeben möchte  Hochzeit kommt bald.


----------



## N3XUSCOR3 (24. August 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mit der Karte kann man nichts falsch machen. Die lässt sich auch entspannt tweaken. Fairereweise muss man sagen dass eine 1080 in FHD die bessere Wahl wäre da Vega hier nicht so wirklich seine stärken ausspielen kann. Wenn du jedoch einen Monitorneukauf erwägst bist du aktuell mit Vega klar besser dran, es gibt wesentlich mehr fürs Geld bei den Paneln aktuell wenn man auf AMD setzt. Gsync plus HDR gibts z.B. gar nicht und ich denke HDR wird eher aufkommen in den kommenden Spielen als Raytracing.



Habe ich mir auch gedacht, das es für FreeSync mehr Auswahl gibt (leistbar) im Gegensatz zu GSync.


----------



## Gurdi (24. August 2018)

N3XUSCOR3 schrieb:


> Habe ich mir auch gedacht, das es für FreeSync mehr Auswahl gibt (leistbar) im Gegensatz zu GSync.



Schau mal hier da hab ich ein wenig zu Freesync 2 und HDR geschrieben aus der Praxis.Samsung C32HG70 im Test. HDR & Freesync 2 for Gaming?


----------



## N3XUSCOR3 (24. August 2018)

32" sind mir ein wenig zu groß bei meinem Abstand  Werde ich mir mal durchlesen.
Gibt es diesen auch in 27?


----------



## Gurdi (24. August 2018)

N3XUSCOR3 schrieb:


> 32" sind mir ein wenig zu groß bei meinem Abstand  Werde ich mir mal durchlesen.
> Gibt es diesen auch in 27?



Ja exakt das gleiche Gerät gibt es auch als 27er.Den würde ich aufgrund der Pixeldichte auch favorisieren.


----------



## Basti1988 (24. August 2018)

N3XUSCOR3 schrieb:


> 32" sind mir ein wenig zu groß bei meinem Abstand  Werde ich mir mal durchlesen.
> Gibt es diesen auch in 27?



Habe nen 35" Widescreen von AOC, das geht voll klar.


----------



## N3XUSCOR3 (24. August 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Habe nen 35" Widescreen von AOC, das geht voll klar.



Nicht bei 1m Abstand


----------



## Elistaer (24. August 2018)

Hier mit FS 2 und HDR

Samsung C27HG70 ab €' '449,88 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## gaussmath (24. August 2018)

Ich bin jetzt auch ein Veganer, zwar ein kleiner, aber immerhin...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parabellum08 (24. August 2018)

Also ich sitze genau 80cm vor meinem  AOC Agon AG322QCX, 31.5"  und komme sehr gut klar .


----------



## Elistaer (24. August 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt auch ein Veganer, zwar ein kleiner, aber immerhin...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der soll bei meiner Mutter auch noch in den Office pc


----------



## gaussmath (24. August 2018)

Ist eigentlich für meine Freundin. Die braucht endlich mal was eigenes. Ich will nicht, dass jemand ständig was auf dem Desktop abspeichert...


----------



## HunterChief (24. August 2018)

hi,
ich habe gerade bemerkt, dass mein Netzteil unter 3D-Last so ein komisches Knistern von sich gibt. Das war vorher mit der 290'er nicht ... mit der Vega56 jetzt aber schon. 
Man hört es nur bei geöffnetem Gehäuse, wenn ich der neuen Karte mal beim arbeiten zusehe ... 

Ist das bedenklich ... sollte ich ein "Dickeres" besorgen ? 

Es handelt sich um das Enermax Maxpro 600.

Gruß


----------



## JoM79 (24. August 2018)

Wohl eher ein Besseres.
Im Netzteil Forum gibts ne Liste.


----------



## Richi1605 (24. August 2018)

Bei Mindfactory im Mindstar ist Vega 64 für 529 und 56 für 459 euro zuhaben. Das Asus Model: Rog Strix + 7 Spiele Gratis dazu lol


----------



## Gurdi (24. August 2018)

@Gauss:Willkommen im Club der Verdammten 
@Hunter:Kannst du das näher Beschreiben?Evtl mal ein Bild von der Netzteilplakette hochladen hier.


----------



## N3XUSCOR3 (24. August 2018)

Frage an die Experten bekomme ich Probleme mit meiner CPU mit der Vega 64 von Sapphire bzw. mit meinem Netzteil? Das Corsair hat schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel.

Ich würde ungern die Vega kaufen und dann mit CPU und NT Probleme bekommen, Upgrade der CPU ist nicht drinnen.


----------



## drstoecker (24. August 2018)

N3XUSCOR3 schrieb:


> Frage an die Experten bekomme ich Probleme mit meiner CPU mit der Vega 64 von Sapphire bzw. mit meinem Netzteil? Das Corsair hat schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel.
> 
> Ich würde ungern die Vega kaufen und dann mit CPU und NT Probleme bekommen, Upgrade der CPU ist nicht drinnen.


Welches Modell haste denn und wie alt ist es?


----------



## N3XUSCOR3 (24. August 2018)

Corsair TX650 sicher älter als 5 Jahre


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (24. August 2018)

Das müsste reichen. Ich hab ein 630w NT das reicht...


----------



## N3XUSCOR3 (24. August 2018)

Und wie schaut's mit der CPU? Kann der Xeon die Vega noch bedienen?


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (24. August 2018)

N3XUSCOR3 schrieb:


> Und wie schaut's mit der CPU? Kann der Xeon die Vega noch bedienen?



ich denke schon, ist allerdings ne Schätzung.


----------



## Rallyesport (24. August 2018)

Ich würde mir noch nen anderes Netzteil besorgen, auch wenns 650w hat...


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (24. August 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ich würde mir noch nen anderes Netzteil besorgen, auch wenns 650w hat...



Nur für's Interesse, warum? Die TX sind ordentlich und mit 80+ Bronze. 5 Jahre sollt bei einem Netzteil nicht so viel sein...

Corsair ist zwar nicht BeQuiet, aber trotzdem gut.


----------



## Rallyesport (24. August 2018)

Ich hatte selbst sieben Jahre ein TX 750, damals noch gekauft für mein HD 5850 Crossfire Gespann, hat auch dann noch die R9 290 gut versorgt.
Aber die Vega ist ne andere Hausnummer, da sind teilweise Spannungsspitzen dabei die sogar mein Straight Power manchmal ins straucheln bringen, von daher bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das olle TX dasnoch gut händeln wird. 
Ein gutes Netzteil bekommste schon für 60€ warum da experimentieren, das TX kann er ja auch noch verkaufen, dann wirds noch günstiger.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (24. August 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ich hatte selbst sieben Jahre ein TX 750, damals noch gekauft für mein HD 5850 Crossfire Gespann, hat auch dann noch die R9 290 gut versorgt.
> Aber die Vega ist ne andere Hausnummer, da sind teilweise Spannungsspitzen dabei die sogar mein Straight Power manchmal ins straucheln bringen, von daher bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das olle TX dasnoch gut händeln wird.
> Ein gutes Netzteil bekommste schon für 60€ warum da experimentieren, das TX kann er ja auch noch verkaufen, dann wirds noch günstiger.



Och, ein Kumpel hat ein Vengance 650m und das kommt klar...^^ Aber kann sein das du Recht hast. Es wäre zumindest keine dumme Idee.


----------



## N3XUSCOR3 (24. August 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Och, ein Kumpel hat ein Vengance 650m und das kommt klar...^^ Aber kann sein das du Recht hast. Es wäre zumindest keine dumme Idee.



Das kann ich noch immer besorgen, falls es dann wirklixh benötigt wird. Dann Kaufe ich ein Seasonic Prime Ultra Titanium, da werden aber 550 nicht reichen.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (24. August 2018)

N3XUSCOR3 schrieb:


> Das kann ich noch immer besorgen, falls es dann wirklixh benötigt wird. Dann Kaufe ich ein Seasonic Prime Ultra Titanium, da werden aber 550 nicht reichen.



Ja, aber solltest du eh neu kaufen nimm lieber ein BeQuiet oder so, die sind besser...(finde ich)^^ Aber das sollt schon passen^^ Aber mit 600-650 bist du schon sicherer dabei.

Der BeQuiet-Rechner sagt so 450W aber ich glaib das ist etwas optimistisch...


----------



## moreply (24. August 2018)

Mit einem alten TX wirst du keinen spaß haben. Völlig ungeeignet.


----------



## HunterChief (24. August 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @Hunter:Kannst du das näher Beschreiben?Evtl mal ein Bild von der Netzteilplakette hochladen hier.



hi,
so steht's auf der Webseite ... wird auf dem Aufkleber nicht anders draufstehen.
Da ich mir nicht sicher bin ob das Geräusch auch mit der alten 290 auftrat würde ich am liebsten diese nochmal einbauen ... aber nicht mehr heute.


----------



## Rallyesport (24. August 2018)

Er kann Bequiet, Super Flower, oder Seasonic kaufen da macht er überall nix falsch und mindestens 600w sollten es dann doch sein. Aber jetzt nicht grad nen System Power oder so...^^

Ich würde da garkein Risiko eingehen und auf irgendwelche Geräusche hören und rumprobieren, kauf dir besser ein neues Netzteil, ist nur gut gemeint.


----------



## Gurdi (24. August 2018)

@HunterChief:Tja schwierige Frage bei einem Netzteil, das ist irgendwie ermessens Sache würde ich sagen.
Generell können elektronische Bauteile unter hoher Last ein hörbares Surren verursachen, das wird auch gerne getestet bei passiven Netzteilen z.B. und ist eigentlich kein Grund zur beunruhigung. Da ich aber das Geräusch jetzt selbst nicht höre, will ich dir nur ungern nen Blankoscheck von meiner Seite aussprechen da ein defektes Netzteil gerne auch mal andere Komponenten mit über den Jordan zieht. Generell ist deine 12V Schiene ordentlich und auch von der 3&5V Schiene abgegrenzt.
Ich würde ja sagen wende dich mal an den Netzteil Mainthread, aber ich hab hier die Erfahrung gemacht das sowieso einfach immer ein neues NT empfohlen wird sobald das Teil älter als 3 Jahre ist was in meinen Augen eigentlich überflüssig ist.
Was mir in dem Zusammenhang noch einfällt, bist du sicher das es dein Netzteil ist? Die Vega erzeugt in der Regel ein deutlich hörbares Spulenfiepen unter Last, könnte es nicht also doch eher die GraKa sein. Versuch mal den Küchenrollen Trick(die Hülse ans Ohr und austesten woher das Geräusch kommt). Evtl. erledigt sich damit das Thema von selbst.


----------



## LDNV (24. August 2018)

Ich hatte nach dem ersten einbau meiner Vega auch ein Problem. 
Und das witziger weise nur im Bereich zwischen 55-60 FPS. Darunter war es weg, darüber (Sync aus) auch weg. 

Normalerweise habe ich meine uralte aber gute Anlage (Creative Camebridge DTT 3500 in Verbindung mit Denon Lautsprechern) via Toslink an meine X-Fi angeschlossen und gebe den Ton über Dolby Digital Live in 5.1 aus, damit in Spielen auch 5.1 ankommt. 

Da ich aber alles umgestellt und umgebaut hatte, also auch Schreibtisch usw, hatte ich die Anlage erst über Klinge angeschlossen um überhaupt erstmal Ton zu haben. 
Dann fiel mir das Geräusch auf und hab mich ganze Zeit gefragt woher das kommt... 

Dann hab ich meine Anlage wieder vernünftig angeschlossen als ich Zeit und ruhe hatte, und siehe da -> Das Geräusch war weg. 
Hab das dann verifiziert in dem ich es noch mal nach getestet habe und tatsächlich, lag an dem Klinke kabel was so ein komisches masse Brummen in Verbindung mit der Graka im bestimmten Last bereicht erzeugt hat. 

Ob das jetzt an der Vega lag, mag ich nicht zu sagen, da ich vorher das teil nie via Klinke verbunden hatte wie gesagt.

-----

Was ich damit sagen will: 
Es muss nicht unbedingt am Netzteil liegen.


----------



## Gurdi (24. August 2018)

LDNV schrieb:


> Ich hatte nach dem ersten einbau meiner Vega auch ein Problem.
> Und das witziger weise nur im Bereich zwischen 55-60 FPS. Darunter war es weg, darüber (Sync aus) auch weg.
> 
> Normalerweise habe ich meine uralte aber gute Anlage (Creative Camebridge DTT 3500 in Verbindung mit Denon Lautsprechern) via Toslink an meine X-Fi angeschlossen und gebe den Ton über Dolby Digital Live in 5.1 aus, damit in Spielen auch 5.1 ankommt.
> ...



Das kommt öfter vor, die Graka erzeugt eine inteferenz am analogen Signal. Hohe Temperatur begünstigt das.


----------



## drstoecker (25. August 2018)

N3XUSCOR3 schrieb:


> Das kann ich noch immer besorgen, falls es dann wirklixh benötigt wird. Dann Kaufe ich ein Seasonic Prime Ultra Titanium, da werden aber 550 nicht reichen.


Sehe gute Wahl, hatte das 850w und jetzt das 750w Gold. Letzteres wegen der Größe (14cm Länge für ein ITx Gehäuse, was nur kurz in betrieb war.


Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Ja, aber solltest du eh neu kaufen nimm lieber ein BeQuiet oder so, die sind besser...(finde ich)^^ Aber das sollt schon passen^^ Aber mit 600-650 bist du schon sicherer dabei.
> 
> Der BeQuiet-Rechner sagt so 450W aber ich glaib das ist etwas optimistisch...


Ich bin von dem Be quiet ist das beste Trip weg. Für mich persönlich gibt es nur noch seasonic -Prime Serie wegen der quali/Verarbeitung/Ausstattung und den 12jahren Garantie.
es gibt natürlich noch anderes aber nichts was mich wirklich zum Kauf überzeugt zumindest nicht im Vergleich mit der seasonic Prime Serie.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (25. August 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Ich bin von dem Be quiet ist das beste Trip weg. Für mich persönlich gibt es nur noch seasonic -Prime Serie wegen der quali/Verarbeitung/Ausstattung und den 12jahren Garantie.
> es gibt natürlich noch anderes aber nichts was mich wirklich zum Kauf überzeugt zumindest nicht im Vergleich mit der seasonic Prime Serie.



Ich hatte mit BQ halt nur gute Erfahrungen (auch mit dem Kundenservice). Ich empfehl halt nur Netzteile von Herstellern von denen ich welche hatte, damit ich auch weiß was ich empfehle^^ Von daher. Seasonic ist sicher ein legitimer Brand und wenn ihr gut drüber reden könnt


----------



## N3XUSCOR3 (25. August 2018)

Ich verstehe aber auch nicht, was da sein sollte?
Bei mehreren Test hast die VEGA im OC ca. 450 Watt bezogen auch mal weniger. (je nach BIOS)
Das sollte meine TX doch schaffen, ich mein die hat doch 650 Watt und mein Setup ist jetzt nicht so extrem?

Wenn es sein muss, muss es dann sein sind dann halt nochmals 150€.


----------



## Gurdi (25. August 2018)

N3XUSCOR3 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe aber auch nicht, was da sein sollte?
> Bei mehreren Test hast die VEGA im OC ca. 450 Watt bezogen auch mal weniger. (je nach BIOS)
> Das sollte meine TX doch schaffen, ich mein die hat doch 650 Watt und mein Setup ist jetzt nicht so extrem?
> 
> Wenn es sein muss, muss es dann sein sind dann halt nochmals 150€.



Es geht eher um die Spannungsspitzen, ich würde es einfach testen statt einfach direkt ein neues zu kaufnen.

Hat schon jemand mal geteste ob höhere Taktraten drin sind mit dem neuen Treiber? Bin aktuell
im Urlaub und kann nicht testen. Ich würde gerne auf 1550Mhz mit 950mv kommen, wäre schön wenn ich das mal stabil bekommen würde.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (25. August 2018)

N3XUSCOR3 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe aber auch nicht, was da sein sollte?
> Bei mehreren Test hast die VEGA im OC ca. 450 Watt bezogen auch mal weniger. (je nach BIOS)
> Das sollte meine TX doch schaffen, ich mein die hat doch 650 Watt und mein Setup ist jetzt nicht so extrem?
> 
> Wenn es sein muss, muss es dann sein sind dann halt nochmals 150€.



Wie schon gesagt, ich denke das geht. Was gurdi sagt, probiers


----------



## N3XUSCOR3 (25. August 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, ich denke das geht. Was gurdi sagt, probiers



Ich habe jetzt nochmals die Rechnung von meinem Corsair TX650 gefunden, Kaufdatum 25.4.2011 ;P
Das ist dann schon zu alt, ich habe jetzt ein be quiet Dark Power Pro 11  750W  um 130€ bekommen mit einem Gutschein 
Ich geh das NT jetzt abholen und einbauen, somit sollte ich für die Zukunft wieder Ruhe haben.


----------



## gaussmath (25. August 2018)

Kann die iGPU auf dem 2400G kein FreeSync? Im Treiber steht, dass es nicht verfügbar ist.


----------



## moonshot (25. August 2018)

Eigentlich schon.

Sogar mit ner nVidia Karte XD FreeSync on Nvidia 1060 6GB (through AMD APU 2200g'''s Vega 8) : Amd


----------



## openSUSE (25. August 2018)

Natürlich kann die FreeSync.


----------



## gaussmath (25. August 2018)

Und nun? Ihr seid wirklich eine große Hilfe...


----------



## Gurdi (25. August 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Und nun? Ihr seid wirklich eine große Hilfe...



Im Monitor aktiviert?


----------



## openSUSE (25. August 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Und nun? Ihr seid wirklich eine große Hilfe...



Wie man sieht, du auch nicht


----------



## gaussmath (25. August 2018)

Ja, am Monitor musste ich es noch aktivieren, was aber erst ging, als ich die Bildwiederholungsrate auf 144Hz gestellt hatte.  Außerdem musste ich dann noch neustarten.


----------



## hugo-03 (25. August 2018)

es gab ja einen "neuen" Treiber von AMD, ich denke das es wahrscheinlich am Chipsatz liegt, gab da eine update und ein Tag später kam der "neue" Treiber der auch den Chipsatz mit bei hat (all-in-one bei AMD)


----------



## Dunnlock (26. August 2018)

@Gurdi meine Einstellungen mit 950mV und läuft stabil


----------



## drstoecker (26. August 2018)

Dunnlock schrieb:


> @Gurdi meine Einstellungen mit 950mV und läuft stabil


Womit hast du getestet?


----------



## Dunnlock (26. August 2018)

Ich habe heute Abend mal 5 - 6h Assassin's Creed Origins gespielt, in 2180 x 1440 und alles auf höchste Stufe.
Und hier noch ein paarBenchmarks dazu.


----------



## Gurdi (26. August 2018)

Dunnlock schrieb:


> Ich habe heute Abend mal 5 - 6h Assassin's Creed Origins gespielt, in 2180 x 1440 und alles auf höchste Stufe.
> Und hier noch ein paarBenchmarks dazu.



Einwandfreie Werte. Viel Spaß mit dem Setting


----------



## Froschbremse (26. August 2018)

Moin,

Hmm, wieso setzt ihr immer HBM P3(Spannungsregelung) höher an als P7?  Solang da keiner am PT rumspielt, ist das die untere Grenze der Spannung unter last.
Sieht man schön.  2 bench mit um die 1000mV und bei einem wurds sogar ignoriert wie es aussieht. 1.075v
Hab ich was verpasst?

Edit: Musst ja nur mal vergleichen. Die beiden 3Dmark mit 1000mV und 1517/1516 Mhz takt und dann den Ungine 4k   1075mV mit 1540Mhz. Normal wäre es das im Ungine nur 1470-1480Mhz eff anliegen würde.
Das heißt die Einstellungen sind eher "suboptimal"


----------



## Zerosix-06 (26. August 2018)

Hm den selben Gedanken wie der Frosch hatte ich auch. Durch die 1000mV HBM  setting, wird ja die 950mV im P7 sinnlos, da könnte man auch 1000mV einstellen und es dürfte sich nichts ändern an den Benchmarks so wie am Verbrauch. 

Aber mit 1100Mhz auf dem HBM braucht man halt die 1000mV kommt aber dadurch in der GPU Spannung nicht mehr unter die 1000 mV. 
-> will man mehr wie die 1020 MHz auf dem HBM muss man eben mit den 1000mV Leben, aber dann kann man sie auch direkt in der GPU Spannung setzen oder? 950mV wird ja eh ignoriert


----------



## Froschbremse (26. August 2018)

Hey Zerosix. Das Problem mit den 1020HBM ist das nächste Ding. Niemand! achtet auf die Verknüpfungen. Du kannst mehr als 1020HBM haben, darfst aber nicht HBM P3  auf 950mV oder kleiner setzen. 950mV ist nämlich schon der HBM P2 State. Setzt von mir aus HBM P3 951mV (auch wenn ich dabei Augenkrebs bekomme) aber dann könnt ihr mehr als 1020 setzen ohne das ihr nur noch auf 800Mhz HBM rumdümpelt. 

Edit: Richtig, für mehr als 1100Mhz hbm brauchts ca 1000mV.  Versuchts mal mit 1000mV bei P7 und 951mV bei HBM P3
Ich hab ne 64er Custum. Da hab ichs aber vor Monaten aufgegeben per Wattman unter 1000mV zu kommen.  Einstellungen werden teilweise ignoriert bzw überschrieben.

Edit: Nicht falsch verstehen. Wattmann ist ne super sache. Ein im Treiber integriertes Tweak Tool. 
Aber für 64er und besonders die custums unter 1000mV für mich persönlich nicht empfehlenswert. :/


----------



## Gurdi (26. August 2018)

Reecht habt Ihr, ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen auf meinem kleinen Laptopdisplay.


----------



## Froschbremse (26. August 2018)

Kauf dir nen 17 zöller oder günstiger ne Lupe


----------



## Gurdi (26. August 2018)

Froschbremse schrieb:


> Kauf dir nen 17 zöller oder günstiger ne Lupe



Hab nen Convertibel das mir auch als Tablet dient, daher soll es nicht so groß sein.


----------



## bthight (26. August 2018)

Was ich mich seit letzer Zeit immer wieder Frage ist, warum AMD so stark in den Benchmarks gegenüber nVidia abfällt.
Daraufhin habe ich den spannenden Artikel https://www.forbes.com/consent/?toU...ony-revealing-amds-graphics-identity-problem/ 
gelesen. Hier geht es um AMDs fehlende Bekennung zum Gaming-Sektor, da dieser kurz gesagt mehr Kostet als nützt.

Im Artikel geht es auch um die "Entstehungsgeschichte" von Vega und Navi. Es sind jeweils Auftragsfertigungen für Apple und Sony. Diese werden dann aufskaliert auf den "Gaming"-Sektor.

Was ich mich nun Frage ist: Ist AMDs Hardware wirklich so schlecht, oder ist diese in ihren jeweils spezifizierten Bereichen von Apple und Sony gut?

In Spielebenchmarks ist es mehr als eindeutig, nVidia führt haushoch. Bei GPGPU kann AMD nVidia schlagen. Allerdings bei deutlich höherem Stromverbrauch.

Für wen wurde Polaris entworfen? Für die Xbox One? oder wieder die PS4? 

Liegt AMDs Leistungsproblem an der sich nicht sauber "aufskalierbaren" Architektur? (Nach dem Motto: wir verdopplen den die-size, alles doppelt = doppelte Leistung ?)
Die Papierwerte von AMDs Grafikchips sehen eigentlich sehr gut aus.

Oder liegt es an der Software? Viele Spiele liefen auch mit leistungsschwächeren nVidia Karten besser.


----------



## Gurdi (26. August 2018)

Es liegt primär an der Software und der schlechten Ausbeute von CGN ab eine gewissen Shaderzahl.


----------



## Dunnlock (26. August 2018)

Ich glaube, ich hatte beim Superposition Benchmark HW nicht zurückgesetzt. Das hatte ich erst beim Firestrike und Time Spy jeweils gemacht. Aber es war früh am morgen und ich war müde.
Deshalb nochmal frisch von heute mprgen, ähm heute mittag.
Und dann noch, was maximal mit der Karte geht. Den höchsten Takt erreiche ich bisher in Rise of the Tomb Raider mit 1616MHz.


----------



## bonesai (26. August 2018)

Der Verbrauch ist denk ich wirklich zu einem starken Teil der Ausbeute geschuldet und man die Chips aus Kostengründen nicht weiter selektiert. 
Meine Referenz Vega läuft zb stable um 1500Mhz mit 0,95V. Das macht dann im Schnitt wenn überhaupt noch um die 130W GPU Power Draw.
Kümmert man sich nicht darum nimmt sich die Karte schnell mal um die 1,15 und dementsprechend schießen Verbrauch und Temperaturen natürlich durch die Decke.


----------



## Gurdi (26. August 2018)

bonesai schrieb:


> Der Verbrauch ist denk ich wirklich zu einem starken Teil der Ausbeute geschuldet und man die Chips aus Kostengründen nicht weiter selektiert.
> Meine Referenz Vega läuft zb stable um 1500Mhz mit 0,95V. Das macht dann im Schnitt wenn überhaupt noch um die 130W GPU Power Draw.
> Kümmert man sich nicht darum nimmt sich die Karte schnell mal um die 1,15 und dementsprechend schießen Verbrauch und Temperaturen natürlich durch die Decke.



130? Wie schaffst du das denn? 56er Ref? Höchstens in FHD aber auch das schwer mit dem Takt.


----------



## bonesai (26. August 2018)

64 Referenz. Ich spiel hauptsächlich in VR mit der Oculus, da geht sich das aus. Bei extremen Stress kanns natürlich auch mal kurzfristig nach oben gehen aber das ist halt der Wert um den ich sons in der Regel beim Zocken herumkrebse. Zumindest zeigt mir CPUZ das so an ( kA in wie weit das vertrauenswürdig ist).
Das mag unter Umständen an der 90FPS BEgrenzung liegen, hab ich vorhin nicht bedacht xD
Aber mit den Default Einstellungen hindert das die Karte auch nicht drann schnell mal 200W oder mehr zu verheizen.


----------



## Froschbremse (26. August 2018)

Je nach Auslastung  ^^.
Wows in Verbindung mit nem 925er file spiel ich bei 90FPS auch mit um die 80-90w GPU Power draw.


----------



## bthight (26. August 2018)

Die Frage ist ja eher wie viel nVidia  bei selben Bedingungen verbraucht?
Solche Zahlen sind ja an sich erstmal nicht viel aussagend.


----------



## Froschbremse (26. August 2018)

Sehr gut möglich das man bei NV gleich oder noch weniger hinbekommt. Hatte es leider mit meiner alten GTX1070 nicht getestet gehabt. 
Aber ich bin ja nicht im NV Laberthread


----------



## N3XUSCOR3 (26. August 2018)

So ich freue mich auch schon, NT ist ausgetasucht und der PC gereiningt.
Komischerweiße macht meine 290 jetzt Probleme, habe gerade BF1 gespielt *BlackScreen & dann *Lüfter auf 100%.
Habe nochmals die Karte gereiningt, und nochmals FurMark laufen lassen, kein Fehler mehr gekommen.

Ich warte schon auf die 64er




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Froschbremse (26. August 2018)

Hmm ,nen Blackscreen +Lüfter 100% heißt eigentlich Treibercrash.
Netzteil ist gut. Hab ich auch.
Ich denk die Sapphire wird dir Spaß machen^^


----------



## JonnyWho (26. August 2018)

vor kurzem stand ich auch vor der Überlegung wohin ich nun wechseln soll. Ich habe mir viele Grafikkarten angesehen, eigentlich wollte ich tatsächlich mal wieder eine AMD im PC haben, aber dann ist mir aufgefallen das ich einen G-Sync Monitor habe und es somit nichts bringen würde. Deshalb wurde es dann doch eine 1070 TI. Ich muss nochmal in mich gehen ob ich nicht den Monitor verkaufe und mir was auf AMD basis aufbaue. Ich spiele fast gar nicht mehr zurzeit.


----------



## Dunnlock (26. August 2018)

N3XUSCOR3 schrieb:


> So ich freue mich auch schon, NT ist ausgetasucht und der PC gereiningt.
> Komischerweiße macht meine 290 jetzt Probleme, habe gerade BF1 gespielt *BlackScreen & dann *Lüfter auf 100%.
> Habe nochmals die Karte gereiningt, und nochmals FurMark laufen lassen, kein Fehler mehr gekommen.
> 
> ...



mittlerweile steht sie wieder bei 579 Euro.


----------



## Gurdi (26. August 2018)

JonnyWho schrieb:


> vor kurzem stand ich auch vor der Überlegung wohin ich nun wechseln soll. Ich habe mir viele Grafikkarten angesehen, eigentlich wollte ich tatsächlich mal wieder eine AMD im PC haben, aber dann ist mir aufgefallen das ich einen G-Sync Monitor habe und es somit nichts bringen würde. Deshalb wurde es dann doch eine 1070 TI. Ich muss nochmal in mich gehen ob ich nicht den Monitor verkaufe und mir was auf AMD basis aufbaue. Ich spiele fast gar nicht mehr zurzeit.



Wenn die neuen APUs rauskommen wäre das evtl. ne Alternative.


----------



## gaussmath (26. August 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wenn die neuen APUs rauskommen wäre das evtl. ne Alternative.



Die aktuellen sind doch auch ganz gut.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (26. August 2018)

JonnyWho schrieb:


> aber dann ist mir aufgefallen das ich einen G-Sync Monitor habe und es somit nichts bringen würde.



Hat dein Monitor keinen G-Sync Aufkleber? Meiner hat nämlich einen. Ich hätte vermutet, dass Nvidia so "Stolz" auf dieses Feature ist, dass auf jedem Monitor ein Aufkleber rauf muss, damit es bloß keiner vergisst, wie "toll" doch Nvidia ist.


----------



## JonnyWho (26. August 2018)

naja wenn ich einfach nur nach dem Preis gehe ist die Überlegung eigentlich schon rum. Ne Vega 64 kostet ja ab 520€ derzeit und das ist nichtmal die die ich nutzen würde. Meine 1070 TI die ich derzeit habe, bringt je nach Spiel mehr FPS und ganz selten 1 bis 2 weniger und hat mich "nur" 400€ gekostet dazu gibts die Option 3 Monate upzugraden und ich könnte auf ne 2070 uppen wenn ich es wirklich will. Der Monitor wurde vermutlich auch nur mit Verlust verkauft werden, was das ganze natürlich schon zu einer anderen Überlegung macht. 

Ich muss da nochmal drüber nachdenken wenn die neue Generation da ist von Nvidia und ich die Umstände sehe. Vielleicht gehe ich dann wirklich auf ne AMD Karte zurück. Oder ich warte auf die neuen AMD Karten und schau was da passiert.

@DasBogkollektiv: nö kein Aufkleber drauf. Oder nicht mehr drauf. Keine Ahnung ob da einer drauf war.


----------



## Gurdi (26. August 2018)

Von einer 1070ti zu wechseln macht wenig Sinn ohne konkrete Absichten im Monitorbereich zumindest.
Eine V64 ist schon ein gutes Stück schneller als die 1070ti wenn man die Karte tweakt. Selbst eine 56er ist getweakt schneller als eine 1070ti übertaktet.

Mal sehn was 7nm bringt, dürfte ja auch nicht mehr lange dauern.Bin gespannt auf die Instinct.


----------



## JonnyWho (26. August 2018)

ich hab mir einige benchmarks angesehen und in keinem war die vega 64 ein gutes stück schneller. Hier sind deine Infos falsch. Es waren überall weniger FPS bis auf 4 oder 5 Spiele da hatte die1070 TI weniger. Und meine FTW hat auch noch OC. Ich glaube du liegst hier falsch. Aber es ist auch unwichtig, da so ein Wechsel derzeit keinen Sinn machen würde.


----------



## N3XUSCOR3 (26. August 2018)

Dunnlock schrieb:


> mittlerweile steht sie wieder bei 579 Euro.



Dann habe ich zum Glück zugeschlagen bei der letzten.
Nach 3 Tagen, überlegen.


----------



## N3XUSCOR3 (26. August 2018)

JonnyWho schrieb:


> ich hab mir einige benchmarks angesehen und in keinem war die vega 64 ein gutes stück schneller. Hier sind deine Infos falsch. Es waren überall weniger FPS bis auf 4 oder 5 Spiele da hatte die1070 TI weniger. Und meine FTW hat auch noch OC. Ich glaube du liegst hier falsch. Aber es ist auch unwichtig, da so ein Wechsel derzeit keinen Sinn machen würde.



Ich habe 3 Tage, benches angeschaut und es war ein Fight zwischen 1080 und VEGA 64, mal die eine mal die andere.
Aber in keinen Benches war die 1070Ti schneller! Sonst hätte ich mir auch die 1070 genommen, aber um 519 gab's die schwächeren 1080.
Die Gainward Phoenix GLH war ab 580 zu haben.
Die FTW kommt sicher an die Referenz der 1080 ran, aber an kein OC Model. Im Endeffekt reden wir hier von ein paar FPS.
Ich habe zugeschlagen weil FreeSync dann billiger ist.


----------



## Rallyesport (26. August 2018)

Vielleicht verwechselt er die V56 mit der V64


----------



## Gurdi (26. August 2018)

JonnyWho schrieb:


> ich hab mir einige benchmarks angesehen und in keinem war die vega 64 ein gutes stück schneller. Hier sind deine Infos falsch. Es waren überall weniger FPS bis auf 4 oder 5 Spiele da hatte die1070 TI weniger. Und meine FTW hat auch noch OC. Ich glaube du liegst hier falsch. Aber es ist auch unwichtig, da so ein Wechsel derzeit keinen Sinn machen würde.



Es ist am Ende eh wurscht da sch 1070ti/1080 und V56/64 wenig unterscheiden in der Leistung.Lediglich die 1070 ist deutlich abgefallen mittlerweile und krankt schon langsam an Ihren mangelnden Shadern.


----------



## drstoecker (27. August 2018)

Dunnlock schrieb:


> mittlerweile steht sie wieder bei 579 Euro.


War ja auch nur rund 3wochen im Angebot, kurzzeitig sogar für 499€.


----------



## Gurdi (27. August 2018)

Gibt ja noch die 56er Nitro bei Caseking für 460 und für 530 die V64 Strixx bei Mindfactory.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (27. August 2018)

Das mit den Lüftern bei uns scheint übrigens ein Problem mit den Gigabyte-Karten zu sein (Hab ich öfters gelesen) Wir haben die auch in meinen PC geworfen, kam das selbe raus. Wir haben jetzt RMAd und ne Sapphire geholt. Ich hoffe jetzt klappt's. Ich denk aber es war die Hotspot-Temperatur. Die Karte wurde scheiß Heiß hat aber nur 30-40 Grad angezeigt. Ich sag bescheid ob es mit der neuen läuft. Sobald irgendwas offen war (bei uns Steam) boom, Karte aus Lüfter 100%


----------



## bonesai (27. August 2018)

Was meiner Meinung nach böse auf den Durst von Vega haut ist das Antialising bzw der Modi. wobei FXAA, CAA da vernachlässigbar sind. Richtig grausam wirds mit MSAA (schnell mal + 80-90W ohne UV).


----------



## drstoecker (27. August 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Das mit den Lüftern bei uns scheint übrigens ein Problem mit den Gigabyte-Karten zu sein (Hab ich öfters gelesen) Wir haben die auch in meinen PC geworfen, kam das selbe raus. Wir haben jetzt RMAd und ne Sapphire geholt. Ich hoffe jetzt klappt's. Ich denk aber es war die Hotspot-Temperatur. Die Karte wurde scheiß Heiß hat aber nur 30-40 Grad angezeigt. Ich sag bescheid ob es mit der neuen läuft. Sobald irgendwas offen war (bei uns Steam) boom, Karte aus Lüfter 100%



Scheiss heiß werden die alle, schließlich müssen rund 300w auch irgendwo hin. Wenn man sich die unterschiedlichen kühler anschaut von der Dimension her dann sieht man das ebenso. Übrigends sieht’s bei der 1080ti genauso aus.
denke die Gigabyte Karte ist für den Standardtakt konzipiert und mehr nicht. Das hatten wir zu genüge in den letzten Jahren was die Watt-klasse angeht.


----------



## Basti1988 (27. August 2018)

Neuigkeiten von Alphacool bezüglich der Wasserkühlung einer Sapphire Vega 64 Nito+, ich habe nach dem Referenzdesign hierfür gefragt... 

Hier die Antwort:

AMD hat für die VEGA bereits ein Reference Layout veröffentlicht.

Für dieses Layout haben wir auch bereits folgende Kühler.
Grafikkarten Kuehler fuer AMD, MSI, PowerColor usw. | -- NEUE PRODUKTE -- | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company
Alphacool Eisblock GPX-A Acetal AMD RX Vega M01 | -- NEUE PRODUKTE -- | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company
Alphacool Eiswolf 120 GPX Pro AMD RX Vega M01 - Black | -- NEUE PRODUKTE -- | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company
Alphacool NexXxos GPX - AMD RX Vega M01 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | AMD Fullsize | Grafikkartenkuehler | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company
Alphacool Eiswolf GPX Pro - AMD RX Vega M01 - mit Backplate | -- NEUE PRODUKTE -- | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company

Bleibt abzuwarten... ich persönlich finde den Eisblock Kühler schöner als den Nexxxos... vor allem wenn man nen PCI Riser im Gehäuse hat..


----------



## bthight (27. August 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Scheiss heiß werden die alle, schließlich müssen rund 300w auch irgendwo hin. Wenn man sich die unterschiedlichen kühler anschaut von der Dimension her dann sieht man das ebenso. Übrigends sieht’s bei der 1080ti genauso aus.
> denke die Gigabyte Karte ist für den Standardtakt konzipiert und mehr nicht. Das hatten wir zu genüge in den letzten Jahren was die Watt-klasse angeht.



Die TDP einer 1080 ti liegt bei 250W unoptimiert. Bei einer wesentlich höheren Leistung als der RX Vega Serie.


----------



## WhoRainZone (27. August 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Neuigkeiten von Alphacool bezüglich der Wasserkühlung einer Sapphire Vega 64 Nito+, ich habe nach dem Referenzdesign hierfür gefragt...
> 
> Bleibt abzuwarten... ich persönlich finde den Eisblock Kühler schöner als den Nexxxos... vor allem wenn man nen PCI Riser im Gehäuse hat..



Hier wäre evtl was für dich:
Bykski Graphics Card Water Block use for Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX Vega 64 8GB HBM2 (11275 03 40G) Full Cover GPU Block RGB-in Fans & Cooling from Computer & Office on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

ALC würde ich mir persönlich nur ungern auf die Karte schnallen, die QS bei denen ist unter aller Sau


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (27. August 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Scheiss heiß werden die alle, schließlich müssen rund 300w auch irgendwo hin. Wenn man sich die unterschiedlichen kühler anschaut von der Dimension her dann sieht man das ebenso. Übrigends sieht’s bei der 1080ti genauso aus.
> denke die Gigabyte Karte ist für den Standardtakt konzipiert und mehr nicht. Das hatten wir zu genüge in den letzten Jahren was die Watt-klasse angeht.



Nene^^ Du verstehst da was Falsch. Die wird im Idle zu heiß um sie mit bloßer Hand anzufassen. Die Temperatur die Wattman anzeigt ist aber 30-40 Grad. Die große differenz zwischen Kartentemperatur und Chip-Temperatur ist sicher nicht gesund. Die Karte geht dann aus wenn man auch nur ne GUI-Anwendung wie Steam startet, bis in ein Spiel sind wir ja nichtmal gekommen xD. Das Vega heiß werden kann weiß ich. (Referenz ja so um die 83 Grad xD). Selbst meine Liquid wird 70 Grad heiß, trotz UV. Das ist auch nicht mein Problem. Aber wenn ne Karte im Idle so heiß wird das ich sie nicht anfassen kann ist was falsch. Und gerade im Idle zieht die Karte definitiv keine 300W.



bthight schrieb:


> Die TDP einer 1080 ti liegt bei 250W unoptimiert. Bei einer wesentlich höheren Leistung als der RX Vega Serie.



Was hat das mit den Temperaturen der 1080ti zu tun? Die 1080ti hat auch nen mächtigen Kühler weil die gut abwärme produziert. Das ist völlig ab vom Thema xD Auf der Vega 64 Strixx ist ein 1080ti Kühler, sprich das Ding ist auch für gut hitze Konzipiert worden und das nicht umsonst. Wie viel Leistung eine 1080ti hat ist doch völlig wurst in der Diskussion. Abgesehen davon ist 20% mehr Power jetzt nicht wesentlich. Die Titan V. Das ist WESENTLICH mehr Leistung. 20% ist halt eine Leistungsklasse darüber.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So sieht wesentlich mehr aus^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und von hier die Performance-Annahme. hier sinds 18%, der Parkour ist jetzt gut ausgewogen, sprich im Extremfall werden nochmal 2-5% zugunsten der TI draufkommen. Dazu kommt das Vega sich ganz solide UV'n lässt. 20% ist nicht die Welt. Und ja, ich finde eine Aorus gegen eine Liquid einen fairen Vergleich nachdem die Aorus mit eine der am höchsten Taktenden TIs ist.


----------



## Basti1988 (27. August 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Hier wäre evtl was für dich:
> Bykski Graphics Card Water Block use for Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX Vega 64 8GB HBM2 (11275 03 40G) Full Cover GPU Block RGB-in Fans & Cooling from Computer & Office on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group
> 
> ALC würde ich mir persönlich nur ungern auf die Karte schnallen, die QS bei denen ist unter aller Sau



Wofür steht ALC?


----------



## blautemple (27. August 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Wofür steht ALC?



Alphacool. Also die Hausmarke von Aquatuning


----------



## Gurdi (27. August 2018)

bthight schrieb:


> Die TDP einer 1080 ti liegt bei 250W unoptimiert. Bei einer wesentlich höheren Leistung als der RX Vega Serie.



Ja, die Founders die kein Mensch nutzt und deutlich langsamer ist als die Customs.Die Customs ziehen 280-300Watt.


----------



## Basti1988 (27. August 2018)

Ah okay danke...war mir jetzt nicht so bekannt. Ja wollte nur die Infos weitergeben, leider habe ich aber keine Wochen Zeit um die von ALC zu bestellen. 

Habe mir vor ein Paar Tagen die Bykski bestellt und hoffe die kommt schnell an, dann kann ich mein neues Projekt endlich anfangen.


----------



## drstoecker (27. August 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Neuigkeiten von Alphacool bezüglich der Wasserkühlung einer Sapphire Vega 64 Nito+, ich habe nach dem Referenzdesign hierfür gefragt...
> 
> Hier die Antwort:
> 
> ...


Ja auf den Eisblock habe ich auch schon ein Auge drauf geworfen, gabs/gibt’s im b-Ware Shop bei an für 90€ rum.


bthight schrieb:


> Die TDP einer 1080 ti liegt bei 250W unoptimiert. Bei einer wesentlich höheren Leistung als der RX Vega Serie.


Stimmt nicht ganz, die Custom Modelle liegen zw. 255 bis 326w Verbrauch, je nach Takt. Durchweg höhere Leistung stimmt auch nicht, es gibt einige Szenarien da sieht’s anders aus. Dazu kommt noch der höhere Anschaffungspreis der ti. Komm bitte nicht mit den letzten Monaten, da war dem Mining shit geschuldet. Bei der ti sah es übrigens auch nicht rosiger aus.


Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Nene^^ Du verstehst da was Falsch. Die wird im Idle zu heiß um sie mit bloßer Hand anzufassen. Die Temperatur die Wattman anzeigt ist aber 30-40 Grad. Die große differenz zwischen Kartentemperatur und Chip-Temperatur ist sicher nicht gesund. Die Karte geht dann aus wenn man auch nur ne GUI-Anwendung wie Steam startet, bis in ein Spiel sind wir ja nichtmal gekommen xD. Das Vega heiß werden kann weiß ich. (Referenz ja so um die 83 Grad xD). Selbst meine Liquid wird 70 Grad heiß, trotz UV. Das ist auch nicht mein Problem. Aber wenn ne Karte im Idle so heiß wird das ich sie nicht anfassen kann ist was falsch. Und gerade im Idle zieht die Karte definitiv keine 300W.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Achso ok hatte gedacht du meintest unter Last. Ja im idle das ist schon komisch. Wie waren denn die taktraten im idle? Gingen die runter? Lüfter standen still?


----------



## Oi!Olli (27. August 2018)

N3XUSCOR3 schrieb:


> Ich habe 3 Tage, benches angeschaut und es war ein Fight zwischen 1080 und VEGA 64, mal die eine mal die andere.
> Aber in keinen Benches war die 1070Ti schneller! Sonst hätte ich mir auch die 1070 genommen, aber um 519 gab's die schwächeren 1080.
> Die Gainward Phoenix GLH war ab 580 zu haben.
> Die FTW kommt sicher an die Referenz der 1080 ran, aber an kein OC Model. Im Endeffekt reden wir hier von ein paar FPS.
> Ich habe zugeschlagen weil FreeSync dann billiger ist.


Assassins Creed Origins? F1 2018? Da säuft die Vega ab.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (27. August 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Ja auf den Eisblock habe ich auch schon ein Auge drauf geworfen, gabs/gibt’s im b-Ware Shop bei an für 90€ rum.
> 
> Stimmt nicht ganz, die Custom Modelle liegen zw. 255 bis 326w Verbrauch, je nach Takt. Durchweg höhere Leistung stimmt auch nicht, es gibt einige Szenarien da sieht’s anders aus. Dazu kommt noch der höhere Anschaffungspreis der ti. Komm bitte nicht mit den letzten Monaten, da war dem Mining shit geschuldet. Bei der ti sah es übrigens auch nicht rosiger aus.
> 
> Achso ok hatte gedacht du meintest unter Last. Ja im idle das ist schon komisch. Wie waren denn die taktraten im idle? Gingen die runter? Lüfter standen still?



Lüfter standen still, Takt war im 2. P-State. (Genauen Wert weiß ich nicht mehr auswendig^^)


----------



## N3XUSCOR3 (27. August 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Assassins Creed Origins? F1 2018? Da säuft die Vega ab.



Bei CB

In F1 2018 liefern Nvidia-Grafikkarten derzeit minimal mehr Bilder in der Sekunde als die AMD-Pendants. So ist in 1.920 × 1.080 die GeForce GTX 1080 acht Prozent schneller als die Radeon RX Vega 64.
Bei den Frametimes gibt es dagegen kaum Unterschiede. Denn in dieser Disziplin liegt die Radeon RX Vega 64 nur noch ein Prozent hinter der GeForce GTX 1080 zurück und auch die Mittelklasse-Modelle schenken sich nichts mehr.
2.560 × 1.440 ist AMDs stärkste Auflösung in F1 2018. Dort liefert die Radeon RX Vega 64 dann auch fünf Prozent bessere Frametimes als die GeForce GTX 1080 und rückt zudem bei den FPS etwas näher heran. In 3.840 × 2.160 bleibt es dann bei den Frametimes ein Gleichstand, bei den FPS wird der Abstand allerdings wieder leicht größer.

Also absaufen würde ich das nicht nennen, AC kann es eher sein, zocke ich aber auf der Konsole (Verkaufe auch meine Keys die ich von AMD bekomme).
Aber jedem seines, ich persönlich freue mich auf meine Sapphire und bin mit den 519€ die ich bezahlt habe auch zufrieden.


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (27. August 2018)

Zur Info, falls es unbekannt war:
Next-Generation Geometry fuer Vega offenbar Geschichte - Hardwareluxx


----------



## arcDaniel (27. August 2018)

Ich finde es toll, wie sich hier einige so intensiv mit der Vega beschäftigen, dafür einen grossen Respekt. 

Für mich ist es aber bald vorbei. Zum einen ist die Leistung noch immer ganz ok, der Stromverbrauch ist auch nicht sooo dramatisch wie von manchen verteufelt, dennoch bin ich enttäuscht.

Es ist einfach so, dass wenn ich Vega neben Fiji betrachte, ist der Die trotz kleinerer Fertigung noch immer riesig, das ist an sich gar nicht schlimm, weil es vermuten lässt, dass auch Viel in den Die reingepackt wurde. Leider ist es aber nun mal so, dass Vega und Fiji sich Taktbereinigt nicht viel geben. 

Vega ist einfach eine Grafikkarte, welche viel sein wollte, von dem viel, wir aber nichts zu sehen bekommen. Etliche Features wurden gestrichen, welche die Situation vielleicht noch hätten retten können. Weshalb? Doch Hardware Fehler, welche so manches unmöglich machen? 

Wenn man die News so liest, soll sogar Vega20, noch nicht mal veröffentlicht, bereits Einschnitte bekommen und bei Navi soll es wieder weiter gehen.

Bei Vega ging so viel daneben, was echt schade ist und es stört mich aber immer mehr ein so halbfertiges Produkt im PC zu haben.

So wechsle ich mal wieder zur Konkurenz, habe aber das Gefühlt, dass ich mit Navi wieder, wenn sicherlich auch nur Spasseshalber, wieder auf AMD zurückkomme. 

Ich wünche mir, ihnen gelingt genau so einen Schlag bei den GPUs wie sie es bei den CPUs mit Ryzen gezeigt haben.


----------



## gaussmath (27. August 2018)

@arcDaniel: Kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Es kommt halt auch immer auf die Ansprüche an. Ich habe allerdings auch noch eine Nvidia und hoffe auf Navi.


----------



## Gurdi (27. August 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich finde es toll, wie sich hier einige so intensiv mit der Vega beschäftigen, dafür einen grossen Respekt.
> 
> Für mich ist es aber bald vorbei. Zum einen ist die Leistung noch immer ganz ok, der Stromverbrauch ist auch nicht sooo dramatisch wie von manchen verteufelt, dennoch bin ich enttäuscht.
> 
> ...


Naja das wir die Primitv Shader nicht mehr bekommen darauf haben wir uns eigentlcih schon eingestellt.Da hat keiner mehr real dran geglaubt.Das da mehr ginge ist offensichtlich aber da brauch keiner mehr drauf zu bauen. Der DSBR scheint auch nur bedingt zu funktionieren.

Mal ein neuer Benchmark aus dem Spielebundle von AMD. Schon erstaunlich wie gut die AMD Spiele laufen von der Performance für beide Hersteller.Vega LC 60fps minimum in 4k und das bei sehr guter Grafikqualität.Eine Ti schafft sogar 90 Fps avg in 4k.

Strange Brigade Benchmarked > 1440p and 4K Performance, Wrap Up - TechSpot

Gibt übrigens den 18.8.2 jetzt.


----------



## Elistaer (27. August 2018)

Über den vorletzten Kommentar musste ich so lachen, von wegen Nvidia sollte doch mal bei AMD anklopfen und fragen ob die bei der Optimierung helfen.


----------



## blazethelight (27. August 2018)

Interessant, wie gut die Titan X (Maxwell) noch abschneidet.
Oder übersehe hier etwas? 
Ist hier Pascal gemeint? 


Hätte die beiden EVGA Hybrid Schätzchen ohne Treiber bug auch nicht verkauft.


----------



## Ralle@ (27. August 2018)

Die Titan X hinter der 1070 ist eine Maxwell Karte, das stimmt schon.
Die Pascal Titan X liegt gleich auf mit der 1080 TI.

Welchen Treiber Bug hatten denn die Karten?


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (27. August 2018)

Naja, ich bin mal gespannt was aus AMDs Raytracing-API wird. ProRender ist cool und Radeon Rays ist sehr vielversprechend. 
AMDs Raytracing hat zwar das gleiche Problem wie Nvidias (mir fehlt einfach der WOW-Faktor) Aber ich muss dafür zumindest keine 600-1300€ lassen xD (Falls das was wird)
Da kann ich mit dem Verlust der Primitive Shader leben. Ich komm auch ohne gut aus. Meine Vega wird ihren Dienst noch lange verichten denke ich. Navi werd ich wohl auslassen.

Ich müsst mich echt mal hinsetzen und mal ein wenig mit VulkanEZ und ProRender rumbasteln. Schlimmer als eine DX11 Engine zusammen zu schustern kanns nicht werden xD ProRender und Radeon Rays hat ja ne (fast) fertige API. Oder ich nehm Unity, da kann man ProRender integrieren.

Nur für die, die nicht wissen was ich meine: 
Die Demo - YouTube (mit Vorsicht geniesen. Techdemo und so xD Schaut immer besser aus als es wird)
Talk + Dmeo - YouTube
Talk über Radeon Rays bzw. ProRender und Raytracing - YouTube



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich finde es toll, wie sich hier einige so intensiv mit der Vega beschäftigen, dafür einen grossen Respekt.
> 
> Für mich ist es aber bald vorbei. Zum einen ist die Leistung noch immer ganz ok, der Stromverbrauch ist auch nicht sooo dramatisch wie von manchen verteufelt, dennoch bin ich enttäuscht.
> 
> ...



Viel Spaß, ich hoffe du findest was gutes, aber immer dran denken, Man sollte zumindest eine Niere behal... Ne mal Witz beiseite, jedem das seine. Vielleicht gibt's ja bald billige 1080ti's. Schieß nur n gutes Angebot.


----------



## Ralle@ (27. August 2018)

Weil wir grad wieder über die Primitive Shader labern.
Mich wundert es dass nicht mal in den USA eine Sammelklage gibt, schließlich hat AMD damit geworben. Schon lustig dass man damit durchgekommen ist, bei Nvidia hätte das einen Aufschrei biblischen Ausmaß gegeben. Bei AMD ist das irgendwie untergegangen.


----------



## Elistaer (27. August 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Weil wir grad wieder über die Primitive Shader labern.
> Mich wundert es dass nicht mal in den USA eine Sammelklage gibt, schließlich hat AMD damit geworben. Schon lustig dass man damit durchgekommen ist, bei Nvidia hätte das einen Aufschrei biblischen Ausmaß gegeben. Bei AMD ist das irgendwie untergegangen.



Du vergisst das die Primitiv Shader auch im Spiel bzw dessen engine umgesetzt werden müssen ist vergleichbar mit DXR was auch über DX12 in die Engine eingebaut werden *kann* aber nicht muss, ohne eine Nutzung dieser seitens der Engine wird es auch der GPU nicht helfen. 

Spiele ohne Raytracing haben dann eben nicht die Möglichkeit auf Ray-Cores einer RTX zuzugreifen, so verhält es sich auch mit den primitiv shadern bei AMD es wird die Hardware dazu geliefert aber ohne Support ist diese sinnlos.


----------



## Ralle@ (27. August 2018)

Vergessen habe ich es nicht.
Ich schrieb auch bewusst Klage in den USA, da leichtfertige klagen gerade bei den Amis schnell kommen. Dennoch, bin ich etwas sauer auf AMD, da es am Anfang nicht so kommuniziert wurde.


----------



## gaussmath (27. August 2018)

Na ja, man kann schon sagen, dass AMD die Leute verarscht hat...


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (27. August 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Weil wir grad wieder über die Primitive Shader labern.
> Mich wundert es dass nicht mal in den USA eine Sammelklage gibt, schließlich hat AMD damit geworben. Schon lustig dass man damit durchgekommen ist, bei Nvidia hätte das einen Aufschrei biblischen Ausmaß gegeben. Bei AMD ist das irgendwie untergegangen.



Naja, ok isses nicht. Aber bei all dem was die Leute eh immer über Vega meckern ist das den Vega-Nutzern vermutlich egal geworden... xD Allerdings find ich's schon auch nicht cool.



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Vergessen habe ich es nicht.
> Ich schrieb auch bewusst Klage in den USA, da leichtfertige klagen gerade bei den Amis schnell kommen. Dennoch, bin ich etwas sauer auf AMD, da es am Anfang nicht so kommuniziert wurde.



Naja war auch nicht geplant, dass das so läuft. Ursprünglich war Treiber-Level-Support geplant. Das hat dann nicht geklappt. Dann war's API Support, hat auch nicht geklappt. Jetzt isses ganz gestrichen.
Ich glaub AMD hatte am Anfang noch nicht gewusst das sie's versemmelt haben. Allerdings hätten sie es durchaus auch früher kommunizieren müssen und sich auch entschuldigen. Is ja immerhin ein Feature auf der Roadmap gewesen.

Auch wenn's nicht zwingend aktive Verarsche ist, Handlungsbedarf hat AMD da. (Auch wenn die Dinger mir wie gesagt nicht so fehlen,,, schön wäre es) Wobei es bis jetzt nur im Treiber richtig offiziell gecancelt ist. Ich würde es aber auch für uns als gecancelt ansehen...


----------



## bthight (27. August 2018)

Also mein PC verbraucht unte Spiele-Last (GPU 100%, CPU max. 80%) 140Watt an der Steckdose.

Also die RX Vega 11 @1600MHz läuft erstaunlich gut und genügsam.


----------



## Ralle@ (27. August 2018)

Von welchen Game oder Games reden wir da?
Hast du sonst was angepasst CPU, GPU undervoltet? Besonders effizientes Netzteil?
Kommt mir etwas wenig vor.


----------



## gaussmath (27. August 2018)

Vega 11 ist auf einer APU.  Das weiß ich jetzt, denn ich habe ich eine.


----------



## Ralle@ (27. August 2018)

War klar dass Vega 11 eine APU ist die auf einen 2400G sitzt.
Wollte nur wissen ob das alles Stock ist oder ob da was modifiziert wurde, denn 140W kommt mir dennoch wenig vor.


----------



## gaussmath (27. August 2018)

Ups, *duck und weg*


----------



## Basti1988 (27. August 2018)

Dann mal auf ans Werk.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EyRaptor (27. August 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Dann mal auf ans Werk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Auswahl gefällt mir , dann wünsche ich mal viel Spaß ^^.


----------



## King_Kolrabi (27. August 2018)

Der 18.8.2 scheint deutlich besser zu sein als der 18.8.1.
Beim alten Treiber hatte ich im Wattman  beim HBM permanent 800 MHZ stehen obwohl effektiv meine 1120 MHZ anlagen.
Und das OSD funktioniert auch wieder.
Keep it up!


----------



## Elistaer (27. August 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Dann mal auf ans Werk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe das "kleine" Taichi mit dem R5 2600 ist sehr gut gelungen. Das BIOS war aber Gewöhnungsbedürftig zu Anfang.


----------



## Downsampler (27. August 2018)

bthight schrieb:


> Was ich mich seit letzer Zeit immer wieder Frage ist, warum AMD so stark in den Benchmarks gegenüber nVidia abfällt.
> Daraufhin habe ich den spannenden Artikel https://www.forbes.com/consent/?toU...ony-revealing-amds-graphics-identity-problem/
> gelesen. Hier geht es um AMDs fehlende Bekennung zum Gaming-Sektor, da dieser kurz gesagt mehr Kostet als nützt.
> 
> ...



Nö das liegt an NV. Die gehen zum Spielestudio hin und sagen "Hey wir geben euch für die Entwicklung des Titels X Betrag Y wenn ihr dann unsere neuen Gameworks Effekte, RTX Effekte, etc einbaut und unsere Werbung im Spiel zeigt. Achja  es wäre gut wenn es auf der AMD Hardware schlechter aussieht und auch ******** läuft. Wenn ihr das auch noch hinkriegt gibt es einen Sonderbonus." Ich denke mal so ähnlich läuft das ab und da Spieleentwickler am Anfang ihrer Projekte meistens unter chronischem Geldmangel leiden haut das auch sehr oft genauso hin. Evtl. bekommen die Entwickler noch Hardware und Softwaretools mit Support als Zuckerl obendrauf. Das sind schon clevere Geschäftsleute. Was man von AMD so in der Vergangenheit gelesen hat, gehen die eher den passiven Weg und bieten sowas nur auf Nachfrage an. Die Radeon Vega Frontier Edition wurde ja als Entwicklerkarte beworben. Kann sein daß da auch mittlerweile ein Umdenken bei AMD stattfindet. Die Softwareabteilung soll ja aufgestockt worden sein im vergangenen Jahr. Die Konsolen sind mit AMD bestückt. Vielleicht kommt da so langsam mal was ans Rollen mit der Betonung auf "langsam".


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (27. August 2018)

Gehört zwar nicht direkt hier her ABER: Steam - User erstellen umfangreiche Liste von spielbaren Titeln unter Linux mit Proton - GameStar

Valve goes full drunken... Aber ich frag mich ob ein Vulkan Wrapper auf Vega ggf. schneller ist als DX11 nativ. Außerdem ein dicker Sprung für Linux Gaming.


----------



## Gurdi (27. August 2018)

King_Kolrabi schrieb:


> Der 18.8.2 scheint deutlich besser zu sein als der 18.8.1.
> Beim alten Treiber hatte ich im Wattman  beim HBM permanent 800 MHZ stehen obwohl effektiv meine 1120 MHZ anlagen.
> Und das OSD funktioniert auch wieder.
> Keep it up!



Das hört sich schon mal gut an, mal wer die DX12 Performance gecheckt mit TimeSpy oder nem Game?



Downsampler schrieb:


> Nö das liegt an NV. Die gehen zum Spielestudio hin und sagen "Hey wir geben euch für die Entwicklung des Titels X Betrag Y wenn ihr dann unsere neuen Gameworks Effekte, RTX Effekte, etc einbaut und unsere Werbung im Spiel zeigt. Achja  es wäre gut wenn es auf der AMD Hardware schlechter aussieht und auch ******** läuft. Wenn ihr das auch noch hinkriegt gibt es einen Sonderbonus." Ich denke mal so ähnlich läuft das ab und da Spieleentwickler am Anfang ihrer Projekte meistens unter chronischem Geldmangel leiden haut das auch sehr oft genauso hin. Evtl. bekommen die Entwickler noch Hardware und Softwaretools mit Support als Zuckerl obendrauf. Das sind schon clevere Geschäftsleute. Was man von AMD so in der Vergangenheit gelesen hat, gehen die eher den passiven Weg und bieten sowas nur auf Nachfrage an.



Es ist schon auffällig das wenn AMD bei der Optimierung beteiligt war, die Spiele mit einer hervorragenden Performance laufen. Eigentlich alle Spiele die mit guter Grafik über 60Fps in UHD haben sind AMD unterstützt oder laufen mit Vulkan.
Hoffentlich setzen die neuen API´s endlich mal mehr Leistung um als das veraltete DX11. In dem Unreal Crap läuft beschissene Grafik auf 40Fps.

@Basti: Das sieht schick aus


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (27. August 2018)

Ich hau die Woche mal Kubuntu auf eine meiner SSDs und sag euch dann wie Linux, Vega, Vulkan und Valve sich so verstehen  Das interessiert mich


----------



## Gurdi (27. August 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Ich hau die Woche mal Kubuntu auf eine meiner SSDs und sag euch dann wie Linux, Vega, Vulkan und Valve sich so verstehen  Das interessiert mich



Das wäre wirklich ne feine Sache wenn Linux endlich mal aus der Ecke käme dank Valve.


----------



## Elistaer (27. August 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das wäre wirklich ne feine Sache wenn Linux endlich mal aus der Ecke käme dank Valve.



Wie lange hast du schon steam?

Ich bin seit 2004 dabei damals gab es weit mehr spiele die Linux unterstützt hatten wenn man es prozentual sieht, es gab sogar Linux only Titel, klar ist seit dem steam gewachsen und viel hat sich getan schade ist es trotzdem ich finde sachen wie Ubuntu kamen da etwas zu spät da war Linux ja fast nur text basiert ohne eine windows ähnliche Oberfläche oder diese war nicht sehr ausgereift.


----------



## drstoecker (27. August 2018)

hab hier noch ein paar temp daten meines von meinem neuen system, eisberg + eiswolf + 3x360er radis im lian li o11 air. muss noch die lüfter konfigurieren aber fürs erste top werte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (27. August 2018)

Nicht schlecht,womit getestet bzw. belastet? 60 Grad HotSpot ist schon fein.
Ist das @Stock?


----------



## drstoecker (28. August 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Dann mal auf ans Werk.
> 
> https://preview.ibb.co/hXAFyU/IMG_20180827_202637.jpg


Schöne Bilder haste da bei dir hängen! Die Hardware ist natürlich auch sehr fein!


Elistaer schrieb:


> Wie lange hast du schon steam?
> 
> Ich bin seit 2004 dabei damals gab es weit mehr spiele die Linux unterstützt hatten wenn man es prozentual sieht, es gab sogar Linux only Titel, klar ist seit dem steam gewachsen und viel hat sich getan schade ist es trotzdem ich finde sachen wie Ubuntu kamen da etwas zu spät da war Linux ja fast nur text basiert ohne eine windows ähnliche Oberfläche oder diese war nicht sehr ausgereift.


hl2 sei dank kann ich da nur sagen!


Gurdi schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht,womit getestet bzw. belastet? 60 Grad HotSpot ist schon fein.
> Ist das @Stock?


Bf1 mit Stock Takt und deinen Einstellungen!


----------



## Elistaer (28. August 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> hl2 sei dank kann ich da nur sagen!



Nur deswegen damals die 9800 TX oder so gekauft


----------



## drstoecker (28. August 2018)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Nur deswegen damals die 9800 TX oder so gekauft


Ich hatte das mit der 9800 SE gezockt.


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. August 2018)

Ich habe gerade auf Instagram etwas entdeckt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wurde vom offiziellen AMD Account gepostet.
Kennt jemand das Ref-Design da? 1x8Pin und Dual Axiallüfter...
Noch nie gesehen


----------



## bthight (28. August 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Von welchen Game oder Games reden wir da?
> Hast du sonst was angepasst CPU, GPU undervoltet? Besonders effizientes Netzteil?
> Kommt mir etwas wenig vor.



Seasonic SSR 750W 80 Plus Gold
CPU @3,95 GHz, Offset-Vcore -0,1325V
GPU @1600 MHz, Stock Voltage


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (28. August 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade auf Instagram etwas entdeckt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm, was wollen die plötzlich alle mit Dual-Fan-Ref-Design...^^ Meine Güte, ne Referenzkarte holt man sich als Pro-Anwender weil man keine Wahl hat oder um den Kühler abzumontieren und was besseres drauf zu packen xD
Aber naja, ob das ein Teaser für irgendwas oder nur ein netter Gag ist^^ Ich denke nicht, dass wir Navi sehen. (Auch wenn's witzig wäre)

Lisa Su kommt auf die Bühne. 399€ mit Raytracing... und geht stumm wieder. Stille... verdutze Gesichter... Applaus, Lachen. Demo vorbei xD (Achtung Satire, keine Leistungs oder Zwischenstandsannahmen!)


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. August 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Aber naja, ob das ein Teaser für irgendwas oder nur ein netter Gag ist^^ Ich denke nicht, dass wir Navi sehen. (Auch wenn's witzig wäre)


Ich kann mir das auch nicht vorstellen, ich dachte nur, dass ich vll in den letzten 2,5 Wochen, in denen ich Urlaub hatte, etwas verpasst hab 


> Lisa Su kommt auf die Bühne. 399€ mit Raytracing... und geht stumm wieder. Stille... verdutze Gesichter... Applaus, Lachen. Demo vorbei xD (Achtung Satire, keine Leistungs oder Zwischenstandsannahmen!)


Man darf ja wohl noch träumen dürfen  

Vll ist das ja das Design der vor langer Zeit diskutierten Vega 32/28? (hießen die so? xD)
EDIT:
Das wäre das einzige, was ich mir irgendwie vorstellen kann, da nur 1x 8Pin


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (28. August 2018)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Nö das liegt an NV. Die gehen zum Spielestudio hin und sagen "Hey wir geben euch für die Entwicklung des Titels X Betrag Y wenn ihr dann unsere neuen Gameworks Effekte, RTX Effekte, etc einbaut und unsere Werbung im Spiel zeigt. Achja  es wäre gut wenn es auf der AMD Hardware schlechter aussieht und auch ******** läuft. Wenn ihr das auch noch hinkriegt gibt es einen Sonderbonus." Ich denke mal so ähnlich läuft das ab und da Spieleentwickler am Anfang ihrer Projekte meistens unter chronischem Geldmangel leiden haut das auch sehr oft genauso hin. Evtl. bekommen die Entwickler noch Hardware und Softwaretools mit Support als Zuckerl obendrauf. Das sind schon clevere Geschäftsleute. Was man von AMD so in der Vergangenheit gelesen hat, gehen die eher den passiven Weg und bieten sowas nur auf Nachfrage an. Die Radeon Vega Frontier Edition wurde ja als Entwicklerkarte beworben. Kann sein daß da auch mittlerweile ein Umdenken bei AMD stattfindet. Die Softwareabteilung soll ja aufgestockt worden sein im vergangenen Jahr. Die Konsolen sind mit AMD bestückt. Vielleicht kommt da so langsam mal was ans Rollen mit der Betonung auf "langsam".



Das glaubst du doch nicht ernsthaft?  Zieh den Aluhut ab, der bringt nix, weil die Aliens durch den Hintern kommen


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (28. August 2018)

Borkenpopel1 schrieb:


> Das glaubst du doch nicht ernsthaft?  Zieh den Aluhut ab, der bringt nix, weil die Aliens durch den Hintern kommen



Das Nvidia Studios für Gameworks sponsert ist kein Geheimnis. Macht AMD ja auch. Z.B. bei Unity das die ProRender einsetzen. Das mit dem bremsen ist so eine Sache. Das werden sie so ggf. nicht aktiv sagen, aber sie werden auf jeden bei der Optimierung als Sponsor bevorzugt behandelt. Das ist normal. Allerdings bremsen zumindest Gameworks-Effekte ziemlich auf AMD-Karten (Gründe jetzt mal außenvor). Sieht man aber halt immer wieder.

Mit anderen Worten, ich denke er stellt das etwas überzogen da. Allerdings Finanzieren AMD und Nvidia Games natürlich nicht aus Nächstenliebe, die haben natürlich ihren Vorteil davon. Und ich würde mal behaupten das im Moment Games die von AMD gepushed werden auf beiden Herstellern solider laufen als Spiele die Nvidia finanziert.

Da wären exemplarisch mal Doom, Wolfenstein 2, Strange Brigade, Far Cry 5,  Sinper Elite 4, BF1.

Allerdings gab es auch Ausnahmen wie z.B. Kingdom Come glaube ich.


----------



## Elistaer (28. August 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade auf Instagram etwas entdeckt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mich erinnert es etwas an das Sapphire Design "it's not a greater".


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (28. August 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Das Nvidia Studios für Gameworks sponsert ist kein Geheimnis. Macht AMD ja auch. Z.B. bei Unity das die ProRender einsetzen. Das mit dem bremsen ist so eine Sache. Das werden sie so ggf. nicht aktiv sagen, aber sie werden auf jeden bei der Optimierung als Sponsor bevorzugt behandelt. Das ist normal. Allerdings bremsen zumindest Gameworks-Effekte ziemlich auf AMD-Karten (Gründe jetzt mal außenvor). Sieht man aber halt immer wieder.
> 
> Mit anderen Worten, ich denke er stellt das etwas überzogen da. Allerdings Finanzieren AMD und Nvidia Games natürlich nicht aus Nächstenliebe, die haben natürlich ihren Vorteil davon. Und ich würde mal behaupten das im Moment Games die von AMD gepushed werden auf beiden Herstellern solider laufen als Spiele die Nvidia finanziert.
> 
> ...



Hätte er es so geschrieben wie du, wäre ich damit auch konform gegangen. Wobei einige Gameworks Einstellungen auch bei Nvidia ziemlich Leistung fressen ohne großen Mehrwert z.B. Hairworks beim Witcher....Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, dass beide Hersteller schnell irgendeinen Crap kurzfristig übers Knie brechen, nur um irgendwas "Besonderes und Exklusives" zu bewerben..


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (28. August 2018)

Borkenpopel1 schrieb:


> Hätte er es so geschrieben wie du, wäre ich damit auch konform gegangen. Wobei einige Gameworks Einstellungen auch bei Nvidia ziemlich Leistung fressen ohne großen Mehrwert z.B. Hairworks beim Witcher....Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, dass beide Hersteller schnell irgendeinen Crap kurzfristig übers Knie brechen, nur um irgendwas "Besonderes und Exklusives" zu bewerben..



Allerdings ist Hairworks einfach ein Extrem-Beispiel. Und das liegt daran das es einfach ******* ist xD TressFX/PureHair ist so viel besser. Wobei Hairworks bei Viechern cool ist in Witcher. Bei Geralt dafür umso beschissener xD

Das mit dem Zeug übers Knie brechen macht Nvidia finde ich gefühlt etwas öfter als AMD (subjektive Meinung) bzw. es wird mehr Trubel drum gemacht. AMD bringt öfters Performance-Features, Nvidia halt Grafik-Goodies. AMD hat Realtime-Raytracing aber z.B. schon vor Monaten auf der GDC angekündigt und keine Sau hat's gekümmert. Genau wie Echtzeit-Raybasiertes-Light-Baking mit einer Demo in Unity und Radeon Rays^^ Nvidia kündigt es an und das Internet brennt xD. Ist halt so.^^

Wobei beide Hersteller immer mal wieder kaputte Features rausbringen. AMD mit ihrer Primitive-Pipeline, Nvidia mit ihrer fehlerhaften Async-Compute-Implementierung. Waren beides "Schnellschüsse". Nvidia weil sie unbedingt mit ihrem DX12 Support prahlen mussten den sie nicht liefern konnten und AMD weil sie unbedingt die Super-Next-Gen-Render-Pipeline wollten, ohne das scheinbar genug getestet zu haben.^^


----------



## Ralle@ (28. August 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Das Nvidia Studios für Gameworks sponsert ist kein Geheimnis. Macht AMD ja auch. Z.B. bei Unity das die ProRender einsetzen. Das mit dem bremsen ist so eine Sache. Das werden sie so ggf. nicht aktiv sagen, aber sie werden auf jeden bei der Optimierung als Sponsor bevorzugt behandelt. Das ist normal. Allerdings bremsen zumindest Gameworks-Effekte ziemlich auf AMD-Karten (Gründe jetzt mal außenvor). Sieht man aber halt immer wieder.
> 
> Mit anderen Worten, ich denke er stellt das etwas überzogen da. Allerdings Finanzieren AMD und Nvidia Games natürlich nicht aus Nächstenliebe, die haben natürlich ihren Vorteil davon. Und ich würde mal behaupten das im Moment Games die von AMD gepushed werden auf beiden Herstellern solider laufen als Spiele die Nvidia finanziert.
> 
> ...




Klar pushen die Hersteller die Studios um ihre Produkte im besten Licht zeigen zu können.
Den Stein ins Rollen hat damals Crysis 2 gebracht, als man Nvidia vorgeworfen hat die Tessellation Schwäche von AMD auszunutzen. Dann hieß es bei Assassins Creed Unity, Nvidia lässt AMD absichtlich schlechter dastehen, weil eben Gameworks zum Einsatz kommt. Gut, Nvidia hat schon oft gezeigt dass sie gern mal in einer Grauzone sind um ihre Hardware an den Man zu bringen, nur hätten die Studios nichts davon AMD Kunden zu benachteiligen. Selbst wenn Nvidia dafür zahlen würde, beim nächsten Titel wären die Verkaufszahlen schlechter, es hat einfach keiner was davon.

Und AMD kann nicht so viel zahlen um Nvidia benachteiligen zu können und ich denke daran denkt man bei AMD auch nicht.
Das Geschäft mit den Gamingkarten ist für AMD nicht wirklich rentabel, da stecken die lieber Ressourcen in die Treiberentwicklung und in die Entwicklung neuerer GPUs.


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (28. August 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> AMD hat Realtime-Raytracing schon vor Monaten auf der GDC angekündigt und keine Sau hat's gekümmert^^ Nvidia kündigt es an und das Internet brennt xD. Ist halt so.^^



bei dem Raytracing bin ich persönlich noch sehr skeptisch, die 30FPS@1080P sind für mich bedeutend zu wenig. Da verzichte ich lieber auf Optik und habe dafür mehr FPS. Evtl. werden die GPU´s (egal welcher Hersteller)in 3-4 Jahren soweit sein, damit man vernünftige FPS und Optik. Bis dahin spiele ich lieber mit höheren FPS ( vom Genre abhängig wie viel FPS) in 1440p und trotzdem sieht es gut aus.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (28. August 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Klar pushen die Hersteller die Studios um ihre Produkte im besten Licht zeigen zu können.
> Den Stein ins Rollen hat damals Crysis 2 gebracht, als man Nvidia vorgeworfen hat die Tessellation Schwäche von AMD auszunutzen. Dann hieß es bei Assassins Creed Unity, Nvidia lässt AMD absichtlich schlechter dastehen, weil eben Gameworks zum Einsatz kommt. Gut, Nvidia hat schon oft gezeigt dass sie gern mal in einer Grauzone sind um ihre Hardware an den Man zu bringen, nur hätten die Studios nichts davon AMD Kunden zu benachteiligen. Selbst wenn Nvidia dafür zahlen würde, beim nächsten Titel wären die Verkaufszahlen schlechter, es hat einfach keiner was davon.
> 
> Und AMD kann nicht so viel zahlen um Nvidia benachteiligen zu können und ich denke daran denkt man bei AMD auch nicht.
> Das Geschäft mit den Gamingkarten ist für AMD nicht wirklich rentabel, da stecken die lieber Ressourcen in die Treiberentwicklung und in die Entwicklung neuerer GPUs.



Ich hab ja nicht gesagt, dass sie AMD benachteiligen. Nur eben das sie Nvidia bevorzugen, wenn Nvidia zahlt. Das ist was anders. Nur Nvidia wird natürlich Wert darauf legen, dass so lange für sie optimiert wird, bis sie besser dastehen. Das ist auch jetzt direkt nicht verwerflich. Aber wenn du Sponsor bist willst du eben auch gut dastehen. Ich mein, wir sind uns denke ich einig, dass Vega schneller sein kann als eine 1080. Kann, nicht muss. Hab ich in einem Nvidia-Titel glaube ich noch nie gesehen. (Muss ja auch nicht). Aber in AMD-Titel kommt auch immer mal vor das Nvidia vorne ist.
Aber auch wenn andere Titel gezeigt haben was geht siehst du eben auch das meistens der Sponsor vorne liegt (egal wer von beiden). Auch bei AMD Titeln. Und das wundert mich jetzt nicht. Der Unterschied ist (nach meiner Auffassung). AMD Games laufen meistens mit sehr hohen FPS für AMD und Nvidia. Nvidia-Games laufen meistens mit guten FPS für Nvidia und ok bis schlechten FPS für AMD, vor allem wenn Gameworks drinnen ist.
Daraus schließe ich, dass halt mehr Zeit in die Nvidia-Optimierung gesteckt wird wenn Nvidia Sponsor ist.
Manche Hersteller machen das auch anders, aber meistens sind Gameworks-Effekte für AMD User kein Grund zur Freude, was bei Grafik-Goodies eigentlich traurig ist.



Borkenpopel1 schrieb:


> bei dem Raytracing bin ich persönlich noch sehr skeptisch, die 30FPS@1080P sind für mich bedeutend zu wenig. Da verzichte ich lieber auf Optik und habe dafür mehr FPS. Evtl. werden die GPU´s (egal welcher Hersteller)in 3-4 Jahren soweit sein, damit man vernünftige FPS und Optik. Bis dahin spiele ich lieber mit höheren FPS ( vom Genre abhängig wie viel FPS) in 1440p und trotzdem sieht es gut aus.



Ich auch. Ich steh zu AMD-Raytracing genau wie ich zu Nvidias stehe. Mir fehlt der WOW-Effekt. Ist ein nettes Gimmic, aber sonst. Allerdings hat mich das "Echtzeit-Light-Ray-Baking" umgehauen. Da war der WOW-Effekt für mich da.


----------



## Ralle@ (28. August 2018)

Raytracing wird bei der aktuellen Gen auch nur ein Gimmick sein.
Wenn schon gesagt wird dass das kommende Battlefield mit Ultra Details und Raytracing auf "stabile" 60 FPS mit einer 2080 TI bei 1080p kommt, kann ja jeder abschätzen wie es bei anderen Games sein wird. Ich als Besitzer eines 1440p Monitor kann selbst mit einer 2080 TI nicht alles nutzen (war mir aber schon vorher klar) ohne Details zu reduzieren um die FPS zu pushen. Ist halt immer so wenn neue Features eingeführt werden.


@Johnjoggo32

Ich denke das liegt eher daran das AMD bei Games die nicht von ihnen gesponsert werden, nicht so viel Zeit in Optimierungen steckt.
Gameworks wird ja gern verteufelt, auch nicht ganz zu unrecht aber Nvidia ist nun mal Marktführer und Games werden halt eher für Nvidia optimiert. AMD hat gute Ideen, es scheitert halt immer nur an der Umsetzbarkeit, denn auch wenn AMD Partner findet (bei Mantle z.B.), es scheitert dann immer Grandios. Gut, aus Mantle wurde Vulkan, welches durchaus brauchbar ist aber AMD braucht einfach mehr Marktanteile.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (28. August 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Raytracing wird bei der aktuellen Gen auch nur ein Gimmick sein.
> Wenn schon gesagt wird dass das kommende Battlefield mit Ultra Details und Raytracing auf "stabile" 60 FPS mit einer 2080 TI bei 1080p kommt, kann ja jeder abschätzen wie es bei anderen Games sein wird. Ich als Besitzer eines 1440p Monitor kann selbst mit einer 2080 TI nicht alles nutzen (war mir aber schon vorher klar) ohne Details zu reduzieren um die FPS zu pushen. Ist halt immer so wenn neue Features eingeführt werden.
> 
> 
> ...



Klar ist Nvidia Marktführer. Und ja, Games werden sehr viel für Nvidia optimiert. Aber es ging ja auch um gesponserte Games. Und dadurch das AMD keinen Zugriff auf Gameworks-Code hat ist es auch schwer dafür zu optimieren.
Aber ja, ich geb dir Recht,  AMD braucht mehr Marktanteile, dann wird auch die Optimierung besser. Allerdings wird es eben schwer die zu bekommen. Selbst wenn AMD bessere Lösungen für die gleichen Probleme (jetzt eben mal Raytracing als Beispiel, ob's jetzt besser oder schlechter ist wissen wir ja noch garnicht) anbieten würde würden sie ggf. schlechter damit abschneiden weil sie durch mangelnde Marktanteile wenig anklang finden und die Nvidia-Lösungen eher umgesetzt werden (in form von RTX als Gameworks Aufbau), was AMD nicht hilft. 
Ist eben ein wenig ein Teufelskreis.

Außerdem werden die Probleme von AMD und Erfolge von Nvidia im Internet viel lieber diskutiert. Ein Beispiel. Vega ist gut mit HDR. Pascal ist schlecht mit HDR. Die verlieren Teilweise bis zu 20% damit. Da redet keine Sau mehr drüber. Das ist eigentlich schon ein Ding. Man könnte sagen AMD bekommt mit Vega eine bessere Bildqualität hin als Nvidia und das bei besseren FPS zum gleichen Preis.  Aber das AMD mit Tesselation nicht so gut kann liest du wieder und wieder und wied... naja^^ Du weißt was ich mein.

Oder eben auch exemplarisch das mit Raytracing. AMD kündigt es an. Nichts. Nvidia kündigt es an. Party-Hard.
Oder Async Compute. AMD kann das schon länger. Ist nicht wichtig. Jetzt kann's Nvidia auch weil's essenziell für Raytracing ist. Großes WOW, big deal.^^
Oder DX12 und Vulkan. Beide waren für viele die letzten 2 Jahre nicht wichtig. DX11 läuft doch für Nvidia. Jetzt kommt Nvidia damit und die Leute wollen es auf einmal.

Die Leute bekommen was sie sehen wollen. Ich denke AMD hat es schwer aus dem Teufelskreis rauszukommen, auch wenn ich's mir wünsche.

Die Situation ist einfach nicht so leicht. Es ist auch nachvollziehbar das Nvidia sein Quasi-Monopol festigen will wie sie es tun. Fällt ihnen ja auch leicht. Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe, ist warum die Community ihnen dabei so bereitwillig zur Hand geht. Jetzt mal ehrlich. Mit dir geht die Diskussion ja auf einer anständigen Ebene von statten. Aber es gibt echt viele Kandidaten die eben genau oben beschriebenes Verhalten an den Tag legen^^. Das macht das ganze nicht unbedingt leichter.


----------



## Ralle@ (28. August 2018)

Nvidia beherrscht das Marketing perfekt.
Das fehlt mir bei AMD, auch wenn die mal technologisch Vorreiter sind, AMD hat nichts davon da die Akzeptanz am Markt fehlt. Nvidia kommt dann 1 oder 2 Generationen später mit dem selben Feature und alle freuen sich, eben weil das Marketing sehr gute arbeit leistet. Jetzt kommt Nvidia mit Raytracing (was auch nichts neues ist) und alle sind Geil drauf. Wobei, für Marketing braucht man Geld und das ist bei AMD auch eher knapp, auch wenn die CPU Sparte gut was abwirft.
Vega ist das perfekte Beispiel was bei AMDs GPU Sparte schief läuft. Der Launch war sehr schlecht, der Treiber war nicht fertig, die Leistung teils schlecht, der Verbrauch hoch. Das bleibt hängen in den Köpfen, dass nach paar Monaten alles mehr oder weniger Rund läuft, juckt da leider keinen mehr. Der Mehrheit hat sich die schlechte Leistung und der enorme Stromhunger eingebrannt. Da kann man nicht gegensteuern oder nur mit sehr viel Marketing.

Ich muss auch gestehen dass ich am Anfang abgeschreckt war von Vega, dann kam der Technik Nerd in mir durch und ich holte mir eine.
Jetzt kann ich mit ruhigen Gewissen sagen, Vega ist besser als es in den Tests rüberkommt, mann muss sich nur mit der Karte beschäftigen und optimieren. Das fehlt mir irgendwie bei den bekannten Hardware Seiten, man liest selten was von Vega und wenn dann stellt man Vega als Gegner eine 1080 TI. Dass die AMD Karte dann "schlecht" abschneidet ist klar, die TI ist eine andere Liga. Einzig bei HDR kann die Vega 64 der 1080 TI die Stirn bieten und sie ab und an sogar schlagen. Nur Tests mit HDR Kontent sind selten und wenn man mal über welche stolpert, sind diese Tests nicht sehr Ausführlich.

Und danke.
Ich diskutiere gern und viel. Leider geht das in vielen Foren nicht, da man dann gleich als Fanboy abgestempelt wird. Einmal bin ich AMD, einmal Nvidia oder Intel Fanboy 
Ich persönlich denke, ich bin der schlechteste Fanboy aller Zeiten. Ich habe Hardware von AMD, Intel, Nvidia, Samsung, Corsair, usw.... Aber bei vielen ist es so, hat man kein Argument mehr, kommt die Fanboy Keule.
Hier geht es gesittet zu, deswegen bin ich gern hier.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (28. August 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Nvidia beherrscht das Marketing perfekt.
> Das fehlt mir bei AMD, auch wenn die mal technologisch Vorreiter sind, AMD hat nichts davon da die Akzeptanz am Markt fehlt. Nvidia kommt dann 1 oder 2 Generationen später mit dem selben Feature und alle freuen sich, eben weil das Marketing sehr gute arbeit leistet. Jetzt kommt Nvidia mit Raytracing (was auch nichts neues ist) und alle sind Geil drauf. Wobei, für Marketing braucht man Geld und das ist bei AMD auch eher knapp, auch wenn die CPU Sparte gut was abwirft.
> Vega ist das perfekte Beispiel was bei AMDs GPU Sparte schief läuft. Der Launch war sehr schlecht, der Treiber war nicht fertig, die Leistung teils schlecht, der Verbrauch hoch. Das bleibt hängen in den Köpfen, dass nach paar Monaten alles mehr oder weniger Rund läuft, juckt da leider keinen mehr. Der Mehrheit hat sich die schlechte Leistung und der enorme Stromhunger eingebrannt. Da kann man nicht gegensteuern oder nur mit sehr viel Marketing.
> 
> ...



Kenn ich, hab ich auch schon durch. Pro AMD heißt Nvidia-Fanboy, Contra AMD heißt Nvidia Fanboy, contra Nvidia geht sowiso garnicht...^^ Nur Intel hatte ich lange keine CPU mehr weil ich ich zu FX-Zeiten kein Geld hatte weil Schüler und deshalb nen FX hatte und später bei Ryzen brauchte/wollte ich Kerne xD (Das könnt ein I7 auch, aber den 8700k gab's noch nicht als ich meinen 1600x gekauft hab^^)


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. August 2018)

Die Vega ist immer  noch langsam. Und verbraucht viel Strom. Dabei ist sie auch noch teuer. Ich hätte eigentlich mal überlegt auf eine Vega 64 zu wechseln.  Aber die hängt im Schnitt unter einer 1080 und säuft dafür mehr. Und eine 56 ist kein Upgrade.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (28. August 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Die Vega ist immer  noch langsam. Und verbraucht viel Strom. Dabei ist sie auch noch teuer. Ich hätte eigentlich mal überlegt auf eine Vega 64 zu wechseln.  Aber die hängt im Schnitt unter einer 1080 und säuft dafür mehr. Und eine 56 ist kein Upgrade.



Vega ist genauso wenig langsam wie es eine 1080 ist.
Grafikkarten-Rangliste 2018: GPU-Vergleich - ComputerBase Hier gewinnt Vega.
Bei PCGH verliert Vega. Vega kann man undervolten wie man einen 1080 übertakten kann. Vega 56 ist schneller als eine 1070 und ca. so schnell wie eine 1070ti.

Das Vega langsam ist ist einfach Schmarrn. Eine Vega 64 ist genauso teuer wie eine 1080. Sprich auch das Vega teuer ist ist Quatsch.

Vega und eine 1080 schenken sich nichts. Und wie gesagt. Schau mal auf HDR. Da säuft die 1080 dann ab. Dafür gewinnt sie in anderen Titeln wieder. Immer dieses dumme Gehabe.

Es ist echt immer wunderbares Timing. Wir diskutieren hier und irgendwer kommt mit "Aber aber Vega ist langsam". Als hätten wir zu oft Beetlejuice gesagt. Zu gut.


----------



## Elistaer (28. August 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Es ist echt immer wunderbares Timing. Wir diskutieren hier und irgendwer kommt mit "Aber aber Vega ist langsam". Als hätten wir zu oft Beetlejuice gesagt. Zu gut.



Mach das im Pascal thread und sie gehen durch die Decke, dort könnte man genauso sagen Nvidia pusht nun DX12 für ihren RT hype.


----------



## Ralle@ (28. August 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Die Vega ist immer  noch langsam. Und verbraucht viel Strom. Dabei ist sie auch noch teuer. Ich hätte eigentlich mal überlegt auf eine Vega 64 zu wechseln.  Aber die hängt im Schnitt unter einer 1080 und säuft dafür mehr. Und eine 56 ist kein Upgrade.



Und das machst du woran fest?
Sorry aber wenn die Vega 64 langsam ist, ist es die 1080 auch. Denn die beiden Karten sind auf einen Niveau, mal ist die 1080 vorn, mal die Vega 64. Ja, die Vega braucht mehr, lässt sich aber ordentlich undervolten und boostet dann auch höher. Ja, eine GTX 1080 kannst auch undervolten aber das Potenzial ist bei Vega größer, da AMD scheinbar am Anfang schlechte Chips hatte und zur Sicherheit 1,25 Volt im Bios hinterlegt hat. Das ist natürlich nicht förderlich für den Verbrauch.
Meine LC braucht für 1,6 GHZ gerade mal 1,025 - 1,040V (schwankt da immer etwas), so bin ich vom Verbrauch her um satte 150W niedriger als die LC Stock daherkommt und das ist einfach eingestellt mittels MSI Afterburner.

Und eine gut optimierte Vega 56, ist nicht viel langsamer (etwa 10%) als eine Vega 64.
Pauschal kann man also nicht behaupten, das ist besser, jenes ist schlechter. Bei AMD gefällt mir die Treiberoberfläche, die ist modern und bietet mir Features für die ich bei Nvidia ein Tool wie den Afterburner brauche.


----------



## drstoecker (28. August 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Die Vega ist immer  noch langsam. Und verbraucht viel Strom. Dabei ist sie auch noch teuer. Ich hätte eigentlich mal überlegt auf eine Vega 64 zu wechseln.  Aber die hängt im Schnitt unter einer 1080 und säuft dafür mehr. Und eine 56 ist kein Upgrade.


„Kaltstellen“ heißt das Zauberwort für Vega. Schau dir hier mal diverse Exemplare an die „kaltgestellt sind“, inkl. Meiner.
hatte ne 1080ti, hat mir nicht zugesagt trotz sehr viel power. Vega bietet mir mehr als das.


----------



## Gurdi (28. August 2018)

Die Zweizeiler Fraktion schon wieder auf Kundgebungstour?
@WhoRain: Sieht interessant aus. Evtl. kommt ja was. Die Instinct sollte langsam aber sicher kommen, obwohl die eher für Q4 gedacht ist. Navi kanns nicht sein. Lassen wir uns mal überraschen. Irgendwas fuscht AMD die ganze Zeit im Treiber, stellt sich die Frage wofür.


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. August 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @WhoRain: Sieht interessant aus. Evtl. kommt ja was. Die Instinct sollte langsam aber sicher kommen, obwohl die eher für Q4 gedacht ist. Navi kanns nicht sein. Lassen wir uns mal überraschen. Irgendwas fuscht AMD die ganze Zeit im Treiber, stellt sich die Frage wofür.


Der Adrenalin ist doch nur für Consumer-Produkte, oder täusche ich mich da?
Vielleicht kommt ja wirklich was unerwartetes


----------



## Gurdi (28. August 2018)

Die neuen News zu Global Foundries sehen nicht gut aus. Mal hoffen das sich das nicht bei AMD niederschlägt.
Ich denke mit der Entwicklung können wir eine 7nm Vega als Gamingableger vergessen.


----------



## N3XUSCOR3 (28. August 2018)

Ich hab mir jetzt die Themen rund um das Undervolting angeschaut.
Gibt es für Die Sapphire Nitro 64 einen Sweetspot? Oder muss ich das probieren.

Wie schaut das aus, ich habe mit mit UV & OC von GPUs nicht beschäftigt.


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. August 2018)

N3XUSCOR3 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt die Themen rund um das Undervolting angeschaut.
> Gibt es für Die Sapphire Nitro 64 einen Sweetspot? Oder muss ich das probieren.
> 
> Wie schaut das aus, ich habe mit mit UV & OC von GPUs nicht beschäftigt.



Wie es funktioniert findest du hier: AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 und RX Vega 56 Overclocking/Undervolting-Thread

Testen was geht, jeder Chip hat seine Grenze 

EDIT:


Gurdi schrieb:


> Die neuen News zu Global Foundries sehen nicht gut aus. Mal hoffen das sich das nicht bei AMD niederschlägt.
> Ich denke mit der Entwicklung können wir eine 7nm Vega als Gamingableger vergessen.



Habs gerade gelesen... Meh. Weniger Kapazitäten ist nie gut


----------



## Elistaer (28. August 2018)

N3XUSCOR3 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt die Themen rund um das Undervolting angeschaut.
> Gibt es für Die Sapphire Nitro 64 einen Sweetspot? Oder muss ich das probieren.
> 
> Wie schaut das aus, ich habe mit mit UV & OC von GPUs nicht beschäftigt.



Jeder Chip hat seinen eigenen Sweet-Spot (deswegen reden wir auch immer von der Silikon Lotterie) am besten gehst du hier mal alle zur Sapphire identischen Beiträge durch darunter zähle ich auch die LC Referenz Karte, beide sind fast gleich auf im takt.

@Gurdi kann es möglich sein das AMD deswegen zu TSMC gewechselt ist auf Grund dieser bei GloFo nun eintretenden Situation das muss ja AMD weit früher wissen als wir. 

Ich vermute das hängt auch mit der Umstellung zu EUV-Lithographie zusammen welche angedacht war auf nächstes Jahr. Das könnte diesen Schritt erklären ohne EUV ist die Fertigung für 7nm sehr aufwendig und teuer dazu kommen höhere Fehler Quoten.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (28. August 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Der Adrenalin ist doch nur für Consumer-Produkte, oder täusche ich mich da?
> Vielleicht kommt ja wirklich was unerwartetes



Adrenaline gibt's auch in den Hybrid-Treibern für FE und die WX. Da kann man vom Pro auf den Adrenaline umschalten ohne neustarten zu müssen...^^


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. August 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Adrenaline gibt's auch in den Hybrid-Treibern für FE und die WX. Da kann man vom Pro auf den Adrenaline umschalten ohne neustarten zu müssen...^^



Damn... Aber man kann ja noch hoffen


----------



## Gurdi (28. August 2018)

N3XUSCOR3 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt die Themen rund um das Undervolting angeschaut.
> Gibt es für Die Sapphire Nitro 64 einen Sweetspot? Oder muss ich das probieren.
> 
> Wie schaut das aus, ich habe mit mit UV & OC von GPUs nicht beschäftigt.



Etwa 1500 Mhz +- 40Mhz bei 950mv in UHD.
Ab 1V wirds langsam teuer. Wenn du die selbe ASIC erhlen möchtest die die Nitro sowieso hat würde ich so auf 1-1,025V gehen, damit ist ein Takt an die 1,6Ghz drin. HBM etwa 1020-1100.



Elistaer schrieb:


> Jeder Chip hat seinen eigenen Sweet-Spot (deswegen reden wir auch immer von der Silikon Lotterie) am besten gehst du hier mal alle zur Sapphire identischen Beiträge durch darunter zähle ich auch die LC Referenz Karte, beide sind fast gleich auf im takt.
> 
> @Gurdi kann es möglich sein das AMD deswegen zu TSMC gewechselt ist auf Grund dieser bei GloFo nun eintretenden Situation das muss ja AMD weit früher wissen als wir.
> 
> Ich vermute das hängt auch mit der Umstellung zu EUV-Lithographie zusammen welche angedacht war auf nächstes Jahr. Das könnte diesen Schritt erklären ohne EUV ist die Fertigung für 7nm sehr aufwendig und teuer dazu kommen höhere Fehler Quoten.



Naja AMD hat gesagt sie haben voll auf 7nm gesetzt und sehen das auf einem guten Weg. Zu der Zeit wusste AMD aber sicher über die Probleme bei GF, man hätte diese News sicher nicht so leichtfertig kolportiert wenn man diesen Weg in Gefahr sehe würde.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (28. August 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Damn... Aber man kann ja noch hoffen



Jaa^^ Kann man^^


----------



## Elistaer (28. August 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja AMD hat gesagt sie haben voll auf 7nm gesetzt und sehen das auf einem guten Weg. Zu der Zeit wusste AMD aber sicher über die Probleme bei GF, man hätte diese News sicher nicht so leichtfertig kolportiert wenn man diesen Weg in Gefahr sehe würde.



Ja das stimmt auch ich muß mal schauen wann der Vertrag mit TSMC zustande gekommen ist demnach könnte man ins blaue raten ab wann AMD etwas wusste. 

Zu dem Bild habe ich gerade etwas gefunden das könnte eine RX 580 sein. 

mir war vorher dieses Design nicht bekannt seitens AMD


----------



## N3XUSCOR3 (28. August 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Etwa 1500 Mhz +- 40Mhz bei 950mv in UHD.
> Ab 1V wirds langsam teuer. Wenn du die selbe ASIC erhlen möchtest die die Nitro sowieso hat würde ich so auf 1-1,025V gehen, damit ist ein Takt an die 1,6Ghz drin. HBM etwa 1020-1100.
> .



Das ist aber nicht UV? Das soll den Vegas ja mehr bringen?
Ich arbeite derzeit noch in FHD


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. August 2018)

N3XUSCOR3 schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht UV? Das soll den Vegas ja mehr bringen?
> Ich arbeite derzeit noch in FHD



So sicher bin ich mir da nicht, aber ich glaube die 64er kommen ab Werk mit 1,25V, also kann man das als UV gelten lassen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. August 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> „Kaltstellen“ heißt das Zauberwort für Vega. Schau dir hier mal diverse Exemplare an die „kaltgestellt sind“, inkl. Meiner.
> hatte ne 1080ti, hat mir nicht zugesagt trotz sehr viel power. Vega bietet mir mehr als das.



Alyo soll ich noch hoffen ein gutes Exemplar zu bekommen? Und basteln? 

Was bietet denn Vega? Ja man kann die Karte mit Glück gut tunen. Kann man mit einer GeForce auch. Und wenn es da nicht klappt, nicht schlimm.

Und bevor was mit Fanboy kommt, meine letzten 3 Karten waren von AMD


----------



## drstoecker (28. August 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Alyo soll ich noch hoffen ein gutes Exemplar zu bekommen? Und basteln?
> 
> Was bietet denn Vega? Ja man kann die Karte mit Glück gut tunen. Kann man mit einer GeForce auch. Und wenn es da nicht klappt, nicht schlimm.


Kauf dir ne GeForce, passt eher zu dir. Kommen doch jetzt die neuen überkarten raus, ist das beste und schnellste also musst du dir unbedingt eine kaufen.
Für das andere hast du kein now How sorry aber ist so.
wenn du nicht was produktives hier beizutragen hast dann bitte ich dich höfflich unsere Thread hier zu verlassen. Vllt gibt’s ja was passenderes für dich was zu dir passt und was dich nicht überfordert.


----------



## drstoecker (28. August 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Alyo soll ich noch hoffen ein gutes Exemplar zu bekommen? Und basteln?
> 
> Was bietet denn Vega? Ja man kann die Karte mit Glück gut tunen. Kann man mit einer GeForce auch. Und wenn es da nicht klappt, nicht schlimm.
> 
> Und bevor was mit Fanboy kommt, meine letzten 3 Karten waren von AMD


Immer dieser blödsinn mit dem fanboy, es zählt was du von dir gibst und da kannst du 1000 amd Karten haben das interessiert keinen. Deiner Argumentation nach hast du kein Interesse an Vega und daher bist du hier falsch.


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. August 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Kauf dir ne GeForce, passt eher zu dir. Kommen doch jetzt die neuen überkarten raus, ist das beste und schnellste also musst du dir unbedingt eine kaufen.
> Für das andere hast du kein now How sorry aber ist so.
> wenn du nicht was produktives hier beizutragen hast dann bitte ich dich höfflich unsere Thread hier zu verlassen. Vllt gibt’s ja was passenderes für dich was zu dir passt und was dich nicht überfordert.




Hm höflich. Was du tust ist alles, aber nicht höflich. Und es ist nicht produktiv, wenn man einem eine Vega ans Herz legt, weil sie ja "mehr" bietet. 

Es hat auch nichts mit Know How zu tun, wenn man an einer Karte nicht basteln will (inkl. hoffen auf ein gutes Exemplar).



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Und das machst du woran fest?
> Sorry aber wenn die Vega 64 langsam ist, ist es die 1080 auch. Denn die beiden Karten sind auf einen Niveau, mal ist die 1080 vorn, mal die Vega 64. Ja, die Vega braucht mehr, lässt sich aber ordentlich undervolten und boostet dann auch höher. Ja, eine GTX 1080 kannst auch undervolten aber das Potenzial ist bei Vega größer, da AMD scheinbar am Anfang schlechte Chips hatte und zur Sicherheit 1,25 Volt im Bios hinterlegt hat. Das ist natürlich nicht förderlich für den Verbrauch.
> Meine LC braucht für 1,6 GHZ gerade mal 1,025 - 1,040V (schwankt da immer etwas), so bin ich vom Verbrauch her um satte 150W niedriger als die LC Stock daherkommt und das ist einfach eingestellt mittels MSI Afterburner.
> 
> ...



An diversen Benchmarks. In Full-HD (alles Andere interessiert mich nicht, genau so wenig wie HDR) liegt die Vega oft noch zurück.. Ja an der Vega 64 kann ich basteln. Sehe ich aber bei einem Preis von über 500 € nicht ein. Und ist auch kein Argument. Dann wäre die 980 Ti ja immer noch weitaus besser, als eine 1070, denn wenn man sie richtig tunt und das richtige Exemplar erwischt...........

Genau darauf müsste ich auch bei der Vega hoffen. Denn diverse Vega kann man eben nicht einfach so in der Spannung senken, diverse Karten zicken da rum, war auch hier schon das Thema.


----------



## Gurdi (28. August 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Hm höflich. Was du tust ist alles, aber nicht höflich. Und es ist nicht produktiv, wenn man einem eine Vega ans Herz legt, weil sie ja "mehr" bietet.
> 
> Es hat auch nichts mit Know How zu tun, wenn man an einer Karte nicht basteln will (inkl. hoffen auf ein gutes Exemplar).
> 
> ...



Alle Exemplare schaffen Taktraten von 1,5.bis 1,6Ghz. Mehr braucht man nicht. Die zicken auch dabei nicht rum, alles eine Frage von Takt zu Spannung.Schaffen tun das aber alle. In FHD ist die 1080er meistens schneller aber auch nur gegen die Refeferenz weil die meist den Takt nicht ausfährt.



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> So sicher bin ich mir da nicht, aber ich glaube die 64er kommen ab Werk mit 1,25V, also kann man das als UV gelten lassen.


1,25V schafft nur die LC, alle anderen können maximal 1,2V. In der Regel nutzen die Karten aber Spannungen von 950-1,05V im Wechsel. Deswegen verbraucht auch alles über 1V auf einer Referenz und auch den kleineren Custom mehr Strom als Stock.


----------



## HunterChief (28. August 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @HunterChief:Tja schwierige Frage bei einem Netzteil, das ist irgendwie ermessens Sache würde ich sagen.
> Generell können elektronische Bauteile unter hoher Last ein hörbares Surren verursachen, das wird auch gerne getestet bei passiven Netzteilen z.B. und ist eigentlich kein Grund zur beunruhigung. Da ich aber das Geräusch jetzt selbst nicht höre, will ich dir nur ungern nen Blankoscheck von meiner Seite aussprechen da ein defektes Netzteil gerne auch mal andere Komponenten mit über den Jordan zieht. Generell ist deine 12V Schiene ordentlich und auch von der 3&5V Schiene abgegrenzt.
> Ich würde ja sagen wende dich mal an den Netzteil Mainthread, aber ich hab hier die Erfahrung gemacht das sowieso einfach immer ein neues NT empfohlen wird sobald das Teil älter als 3 Jahre ist was in meinen Augen eigentlich überflüssig ist.
> Was mir in dem Zusammenhang noch einfällt, bist du sicher das es dein Netzteil ist? Die Vega erzeugt in der Regel ein deutlich hörbares Spulenfiepen unter Last, könnte es nicht also doch eher die GraKa sein. Versuch mal den Küchenrollen Trick(die Hülse ans Ohr und austesten woher das Geräusch kommt). Evtl. erledigt sich damit das Thema von selbst.



Hallo Gurdi,
also ich hab jetzt netzteiltechnisch aufgerüstet und ein 750'er Enermax verbaut. Das alte 600'er bleibt mit meiner alten R9 290 im Verbund zusammen. Mit den alten Klamotten wird Juniors Sandy-Bridge-System aufgewertet ... 
Auf alle Fälle sind die Geräusche definitiv weniger geworden, ob es nun die Karte oder das Netzteil war .... egal -  jetzt ist nur noch ein leises Spulenfiepen zu vernehmen. Bei geschlossenem Gehäuse kaum wahrnehmbar.

Gruß


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. August 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Alle Exemplare schaffen Taktraten von 1,5.bis 1,6Ghz. Mehr braucht man nicht. Die zicken auch dabei nicht rum, alles eine Frage von Takt zu Spannung.Schaffen tun das aber alle. In FHD ist die 1080er meistens schneller aber auch nur gegen die Refeferenz weil die meist den Takt nicht ausfährt.




Also alle schaffen mehr Takt, bei gleichzeitiger Spannungssenkung?


----------



## RtZk (28. August 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Also alle schaffen mehr Takt, bei gleichzeitiger Spannungssenkung?



Mit ein wenig Arbeit ist es so, aber auch dann sind sie nur auf gleichem Niveau und Angesichts der immer noch deutlich höheren Leistungsaufnahme würde ich eine 1080 vorziehen.


----------



## Gurdi (28. August 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Also alle schaffen mehr Takt, bei gleichzeitiger Spannungssenkung?



Ja tun sie.Die Karten sind Powerlimitiert,nicht Spannungs oder Taktmäßig, ja nicht mal Temperaturmäßig.


----------



## drstoecker (28. August 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Hm höflich. Was du tust ist alles, aber nicht höflich. Und es ist nicht produktiv, wenn man einem eine Vega ans Herz legt, weil sie ja "mehr" bietet.
> 
> Es hat auch nichts mit Know How zu tun, wenn man an einer Karte nicht basteln will (inkl. hoffen auf ein gutes Exemplar).
> 
> ...


Mit hoffen und beten hat das nichts zu tun, wir sind ja nicht in der Kirche. Eine Vega hat mehr zu bieten, zumindest für mich. Ich kaufe mir keine 0815 Hardware die ich out of the Box so laufen lasse, das ist langweilig. Erst optimiert entfaltet Hardware erst richtig ihr Potenzial, dafür bin ich Enthusiast. Auch ist eine Vega nichts für fullhd, wäre genauso wenn du einen 32kern Prozessor kaufst um webnachrichten zu lesen. Erst in höheren Auflösung kommt das Potenzial zum Vorschein. Wenn du eine Karte für fullhd suchst dann solltest du dich eher nach einer gtx 1060/rx580 umschauen, alles andere macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (28. August 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> ... würde ich eine 1080 vorziehen.



Das wissen wir... xD Wir halt net.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (28. August 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Mit hoffen und beten hat das nichts zu tun, wir sind ja nicht in der Kirche. Eine Vega hat mehr zu bieten, zumindest für mich. Ich kaufe mir keine 0815 Hardware die ich out of the Box so laufen lasse, das ist langweilig. Erst optimiert entfaltet Hardware erst richtig ihr Potenzial, dafür bin ich Enthusiast. Auch ist eine Vega nichts für fullhd, wäre genauso wenn du einen 32kern Prozessor kaufst um webnachrichten zu lesen. Erst in höheren Auflösung kommt das Potenzial zum Vorschein. Wenn du eine Karte für fullhd suchst dann solltest du dich eher nach einer gtx 1060/rx580 umschauen, alles andere macht keinen Sinn.



Nuja doch, ne 1070 bzw. Vega 56 für 144Hz Gaming in 1080p xD

(Sorry wollt das eig. in den oberen mit reinpacken hab's aber verpeilt)


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. August 2018)

Da ich einen 144er habe und ruckeln hasse käme eine 580 und 1060 eh nicht IN Frage.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (28. August 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Da ich einen 144er habe und ruckeln hasse käme eine 580 und 1060 eh nicht IN Frage.



Das stimmt auch nicht... Mit Free-/G-Sync ginge das auch... Da passen 50-60 FPS auf einem 144Hz Monitor schon trotzdem noch... Wenn man jetzt nicht super competetiv CS spielen will und das tut man auf geringerer Auflösung hab ich mir sagen lassen.
Ich gewinn glaub ich nen Klugscheißeraward...


----------



## Rallyesport (28. August 2018)

Ich frage mich warum ihr immer und immer wieder diesen Trolls antwortet, überliest es doch einfach und dann hört das von selbst auf.
Wenn der Troll merkt das nix mehr zu holen ist, ist der weg.
Aber wenn wir immer über die kleinsten Stöckchen springen die man uns hinhält kriegen wir bis zur neuen Generation AMD High End Hardware keine Ruhe mehr ins Thema rein und wenn die neuen Grakas irgendwann draußen sind wird sich wohl eh niemand mehr um unser Thema hier scheren, außer vll noch ich^^ 
Ich kauf mir halt nur alle vier Jahre ne neue Grafikkarte^^


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (28. August 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ich frage mich warum ihr immer und immer wieder diesen Trolls antwortet, überliest es doch einfach und dann hört das von selbst auf.
> Wenn der Troll merkt das nix mehr zu holen ist, ist der weg.
> Aber wenn wir immer über die kleinsten Stöckchen springen die man uns hinhält kriegen wir bis zur neuen Generation AMD High End Hardware keine Ruhe mehr ins Thema rein und wenn die neuen Grakas irgendwann draußen sind wird sich wohl eh niemand mehr um unser Thema hier scheren, außer vll noch ich^^
> Ich kauf mir halt nur alle vier Jahre ne neue Grafikkarte^^



Naja, wir haben ja schon festgestellt das die hartnäckigen Leute die ins Vega-Thread kommen um zu sagen dass die Karten langsam sind oder das eine 1080 so viel toller ist nicht weggehen xD Es kommen ja nur die hartnäckigen sogar hier her. Der Rest begnügt sich mit den anderen Threads. (Aber du wirst wohl recht haben)


----------



## Gurdi (28. August 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ich frage mich warum ihr immer und immer wieder diesen Trolls antwortet, überliest es doch einfach und dann hört das von selbst auf.
> Wenn der Troll merkt das nix mehr zu holen ist, ist der weg.
> Aber wenn wir immer über die kleinsten Stöckchen springen die man uns hinhält kriegen wir bis zur neuen Generation AMD High End Hardware keine Ruhe mehr ins Thema rein und wenn die neuen Grakas irgendwann draußen sind wird sich wohl eh niemand mehr um unser Thema hier scheren, außer vll noch ich^^
> Ich kauf mir halt nur alle vier Jahre ne neue Grafikkarte^^



Ich wechsel auch erst frühstens nach 2 Jahren, eher 3 Jahre.


----------



## N3XUSCOR3 (28. August 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ich frage mich warum ihr immer und immer wieder diesen Trolls antwortet, überliest es doch einfach und dann hört das von selbst auf.
> Wenn der Troll merkt das nix mehr zu holen ist, ist der weg.
> Aber wenn wir immer über die kleinsten Stöckchen springen die man uns hinhält kriegen wir bis zur neuen Generation AMD High End Hardware keine Ruhe mehr ins Thema rein und wenn die neuen Grakas irgendwann draußen sind wird sich wohl eh niemand mehr um unser Thema hier scheren, außer vll noch ich^^
> Ich kauf mir halt nur alle vier Jahre ne neue Grafikkarte^^



Bekomme meine Vega Morgen, also ich wechsle auch nicht so schnell next year Ryzen 3000 um wieder einen Full AMD System zu haben


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (28. August 2018)

Vega wird meine letzte "große GPU"... Ich zock nichtmehr genug^^


----------



## togglebit (28. August 2018)

Hab gerade mal dieses Strange-Brigade installiert und mir dann den 18.8.2 gezogen.
Spiel gestartet und gefreut. Man kann wählen ob man es mit Vulkan oder DX12 starten will.
Natürlich den Vukan-Start gewählt -> Grafiktreiber schmiert ab. Spiel startet nicht.


Dann hab ich natürlich erstmal an meinem UV-Profil gezweifelt und auf ein Standardprofil gewechselt -> Grafiktreiber schmiert ab.
Nächster Versuch HBCC deaktiviert -> Grafiktreiber schmiert ab.

Alles wieder auf Anfang (HBCC + UV) und den DX12-Start gewählt -> läuft wunderbar

Könnte besser sein wenn so ein Spiel bei der Vega dabei ist und man den Treiber der dafür optimiert wurde benutzt


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. August 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ich frage mich warum ihr immer und immer wieder diesen Trolls antwortet, überliest es doch einfach und dann hört das von selbst auf.
> Wenn der Troll merkt das nix mehr zu holen ist, ist der weg.
> Aber wenn wir immer über die kleinsten Stöckchen springen die man uns hinhält kriegen wir bis zur neuen Generation AMD High End Hardware keine Ruhe mehr ins Thema rein und wenn die neuen Grakas irgendwann draußen sind wird sich wohl eh niemand mehr um unser Thema hier scheren, außer vll noch ich^^
> Ich kauf mir halt nur alle vier Jahre ne neue Grafikkarte^^



1. Bin ich kein Troll und ich war 2. nie weg.  Und von dir kam noch gar kein Argument wieso ich eine Vega nehmen könnte.


----------



## togglebit (28. August 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> 1. Bin ich kein Troll und ich war 2. nie weg.  Und von dir kam noch gar kein Argument wieso ich eine Vega nehmen könnte.



Du könntest eine Vega nehmen da sie momentan auf dem Markt verfügbar und frei erhältlich ist


----------



## N3XUSCOR3 (28. August 2018)

togglebit schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal dieses Strange-Brigade installiert und mir dann den 18.8.2 gezogen.
> Spiel gestartet und gefreut. Man kann wählen ob man es mit Vulkan oder DX12 starten will.
> Natürlich den Vukan-Start gewählt -> Grafiktreiber schmiert ab. Spiel startet nicht.
> 
> ...



Ich werde die Keys verkaufen, hast du den aktuellen Treiber


----------



## togglebit (28. August 2018)

Ja. Treiber ist top aktuell.

Gar keine dumme Idee mit dem Verkauf.


----------



## drstoecker (28. August 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Da ich einen 144er habe und ruckeln hasse käme eine 580 und 1060 eh nicht IN Frage.



regler bedienen heisst das zauberwort. erst wenn du das kannst hast du spass beim gamen.


----------



## Gurdi (28. August 2018)

Wenn einer eines der Games los werden möchte und nen günstigen Preis macht biete ich mich als Käufer an. Könnt mal wieder was zum benchen gebrauchen, vor allem Assasins wäre dazu interessant. Wobei ich es wohl nicht wirklich spielen werde.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (28. August 2018)

Aaaach verdammt xD und ich hab's mir vorhin gekauft xD Bei mir läuft Strange Brigade übrigens stressfrei


----------



## Gurdi (28. August 2018)

Laut Techspot soll das Spiel ohnehin besser mit DX12 laufen als mit Vulkan.
Wobei die Fps eh über jeden Zweifel erhaben sind laut dem Bench.


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. August 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> regler bedienen heisst das zauberwort. erst wenn du das kannst hast du spass beim gamen.


Oh kann ich. Ich spiele aber lieber mit vollen Details.


----------



## Ralle@ (28. August 2018)

Mit einem 144 HZ Monitor brauchst auch nicht zwingend 144 FPS. Einfach Freesybc oder Adaptiv Sync ein, FOS Limit je nach dem was die Karte schafft und es läuft smooth. Egal ob mit AND oder NVIDIA.


----------



## Olstyle (28. August 2018)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Vega 64 in kleinerem Formfaktor? Die 56 kam dann ja doch noch als Nano, aber den vollen Chip gibt es nur in 27cm und größer, oder?


----------



## Cleriker (28. August 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Oh kann ich. Ich spiele aber lieber mit vollen Details.


Wozu? Dass du noch auf 1080p spielst zeugt doch, dass dir die Bildqualität nicht so wichtig ist wie fps. Das ist doch widersprüchlich.

btw.
Welche Spiele sind momentan eigentlich dabei?

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. August 2018)

Klar, weil die Auflösung ja alleine für die Details verantwortlich ist und nur die Auflösung.  Aber gut, gib mal eben 400 € für einen 2K Monitor. Dann werde ich auch eine höhere Auflösung nutzen.

Und um deine Frage zu beantworten. Ac Origins, BF 1, Destiny 2, WoW, The Forest und Dishonored 2 DotO


----------



## Cleriker (28. August 2018)

Werd doch nicht immer gleich so pampig. Ich habe 2012 auf 1440p IPS gewechselt als die Koreamonitore unseren Markt erreicht haben. Das hat mich 285 EUR inklusive Versand gekostet. 

Ich persönlich finde eine höhere Auflösung bringt dort mehr als die Regler eine Stufe höher, ja. Du machst daraus aber etwas dass ich nicht gesagt habe. Deine Wahrnehmung ist dir hier im Weg. 
Falls du Interesse hast, im Marktplatz werden gerade zwei solche Monitore verkauft, für je 180 EUR. Vielleicht bekommst du den 1080p Monitor noch für 50 EUR verkauft, dann hast du für 130 Euro günstig geupgradet. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (28. August 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ich frage mich warum ihr immer und immer wieder diesen Trolls antwortet, überliest es doch einfach und dann hört das von selbst auf.
> Wenn der Troll merkt das nix mehr zu holen ist, ist der weg.
> Aber wenn wir immer über die kleinsten Stöckchen springen die man uns hinhält kriegen wir bis zur neuen Generation AMD High End Hardware keine Ruhe mehr ins Thema rein und wenn die neuen Grakas irgendwann draußen sind wird sich wohl eh niemand mehr um unser Thema hier scheren, außer vll noch ich^^
> Ich kauf mir halt nur alle vier Jahre ne neue Grafikkarte^^


Weil es Spaß macht!
ich kaufe mir übrigens eine neue Karte wenn ich meine ich müsste eine neue haben. In den letzten Jahren war ich nie in einer Situation das ich hätte upgraden müssen. Mich reizen generell neue Produkte/Features. Kommt auch vor das ich alle 2/3 Monate Wechsel. Momentan ist Vega aber bei mir ganz klar gesetzt, ich denke vllt der Polaris Nachfolger könnte interessant sein oder eben der nächste big Chip. NVIDIA hat momentan kein kaufreiz für mich.


Oi!Olli schrieb:


> 1. Bin ich kein Troll und ich war 2. nie weg.  Und von dir kam noch gar kein Argument wieso ich eine Vega nehmen könnte.


Sag mal ehrlich willst du uns hier nur nerven oder steckt doch Interesse dahinter? 


Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Oh kann ich. Ich spiele aber lieber mit vollen Details.


@hisn könnte dir hier ne lehraktion verpassen.


Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Klar, weil die Auflösung ja alleine für die Details verantwortlich ist und nur die Auflösung.  Aber gut, gib mal eben 400 € für einen 2K Monitor. Dann werde ich auch eine höhere Auflösung nutzen.
> 
> Und um deine Frage zu beantworten. Ac Origins, BF 1, Destiny 2, WoW, The Forest und Dishonored 2 DotO


Sagt dir downsampling was? Geht so gut wie mit jedem Monitor.


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. August 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Werd doch nicht immer gleich so pampig. Ich habe 2012 auf 1440p IPS gewechselt als die Koreamonitore unseren Markt erreicht haben. Das hat mich 285 EUR inklusive Versand gekostet.
> 
> Ich persönlich finde eine höhere Auflösung bringt dort mehr als die Regler eine Stufe höher, ja. Du machst daraus aber etwas dass ich nicht gesagt habe. Deine Wahrnehmung ist dir hier im Weg.
> Falls du Interesse hast, im Marktplatz werden gerade zwei solche Monitore verkauft, für je 180 EUR. Vielleicht bekommst du den 1080p Monitor noch für 50 EUR verkauft, dann hast du für 130 Euro günstig geupgradet.
> ...



Was für Monitore? 144 Hz? Freesync? Das hat mein jetziger Monitor inkl. einem sehr geringem Inputlag. Ich glaube für den bekäme ich noch etwas mehr, als 50 €.  

@ drstoecker Nö, wenn ich euch nerven würde, würden mir andere Dinge einfallen.


----------



## Ralle@ (28. August 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine Vega 64 in kleinerem Formfaktor? Die 56 kam dann ja doch noch als Nano, aber den vollen Chip gibt es nur in 27cm und größer, oder?



Nein.
Die 64 gibt es nicht als Nano. Es gab mal ein Gerücht aber gekommen ist bis jetzt nur eine 56er Version und ich denke da kommt auch nichts mehr.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (28. August 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Nein.
> Die 64 gibt es nicht als Nano. Es gab mal ein Gerücht aber gekommen ist bis jetzt nur eine 56er Version und ich denke da kommt auch nichts mehr.



Allerdings reicht die für so kleine Formfaktoren finde ich...


----------



## Olstyle (28. August 2018)

Bei mir steht ein Aquaduct 720 ein Stück weiter weg vom Würfel. Zu viel Leistung kann die GPU da nicht haben/abgeben, ein zu langes PCB aber durchaus.


----------



## Ralle@ (28. August 2018)

Mit gut undervolting kannst eine Vega bei 1,5 GHZ auf unter 200W drücken, falls es dir hilft die Abwärme etwas besser einzuordnen. Eine gut optimierte 1080 dürfte bei etwa 170W liegen, je nach Chipgüte natürlich. Wenn du vorhast die Karten mit Wasser zu kühlen hast halt bei Vega Vorteile, wenn die ganzen Komponenten nicht heiß werden, spart das nochmals paar Watt ein.

@Johnjoggo32

Reichen ist immer relativ.
Bei Fury hat man den Vollausbau in den kleinen Fomfaktor gebracht, bei Vega ginge das auch aber ich denke man hätte einfach zu wenig 64er Chips übrig oder keine Lust die 64er Chips zu optimieren.


----------



## N3XUSCOR3 (28. August 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wenn einer eines der Games los werden möchte und nen günstigen Preis macht biete ich mich als Käufer an. Könnt mal wieder was zum benchen gebrauchen, vor allem Assasins wäre dazu interessant. Wobei ich es wohl nicht wirklich spielen werde.



Ich beantrage die Keys und frage mal bei meinen Freunden falls da keiner Interesse hat könnte ich AC verkaufen ( Ist für mich eher ein Konsolenspiel). Stranger Brigade würde ich auch verkaufen, muss mal schauen aber ich zocke eh nur BF1 und dann V


----------



## XeL (28. August 2018)

Moin mal ne frage,: 

Da ja jetzt die neue Nvidia generation vorgestellt wurde und man nur noch das Wort RAYTRAYCING hört...wurde ich doch glatt hellhörig. Wurde das nicht schon einmal vor Jahren bei (damals noch) ATi auch angeschnitten bzw. in einen Gra.Chip verpackt!??
Es dann aber als viel zu aufwändig und grafisch eher nur minimal besser aussieht- und daher eig. kaum genutzt...außerdem gehen für diese "spielerei" dermaßen FPS flöten das sich das kein Gamer antut nur wegen einem etwas schönerem Spielerlebnis!?

Klärt mich mal bitte auf ob ichs noch richtig in erinnerung habe.........


MFG. XeL


----------



## Olstyle (28. August 2018)

Raytracing per GPU-Compute hat man auf beiden Seiten schon vor bald 10 Jahren gezeigt. Z.B.
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Grafikkarten-Grafikkarte-97980/News/GPU-Echtzeit-Raytracing-694361/
Den Billiardtisch hab ich noch irgendwo rumliegen.

AMD hatte die sogenannte Cinema 2.0 Demo, hat aber leider nie eine ausführbare Version veröffentlicht.


----------



## Gurdi (28. August 2018)

N3XUSCOR3 schrieb:


> Ich beantrage die Keys und frage mal bei meinen Freunden falls da keiner Interesse hat könnte ich AC verkaufen ( Ist für mich eher ein Konsolenspiel). Stranger Brigade würde ich auch verkaufen, muss mal schauen aber ich zocke eh nur BF1 und dann V



Ich zocke aktuell ganz dekadent:
Eador. Masters of the Broken World on Steam
Bei wahnsinnigen 15 Fps auf niedrigsten Setting und 720p


----------



## HunterChief (28. August 2018)

hi,
sind diese Werte Ok für eine Sapphire Vega56 Nitro+ ?

Gruß

ps: die Werte wurden alle mit "Standard"-Einstellung erreicht - mit dem NICHT-Spar-Bios. Ist das normal, dass der HBM wärmer als die GPU wird - und ist der Hotspot im Rahmen ?


----------



## Basti1988 (28. August 2018)

So Feierabend für heute. 

picload.org | img_20180828_202135.jpg
picload.org | img_20180828_230546.jpg
picload.org | img_20180828_231017.jpg


----------



## Cleriker (28. August 2018)

Schick! Gefällt mir. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## King_Kolrabi (28. August 2018)

Die Spannung vor allem des Speichers ist sehr hoch. Da lässt sich durch undervolting noch einiges herausholen.
Versuch mal 1,05V bei der GPU und 1,0V beim Speicher. Sollte machbar sein und bringt evtl. sogar ein Leistungsplus.


----------



## drstoecker (28. August 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> So Feierabend für heute.
> 
> picload.org | img_20180828_202135.jpg
> picload.org | img_20180828_230546.jpg
> picload.org | img_20180828_231017.jpg



Ich hoffe der monoblock bringt dir gute cpu temps. Hatte mal einen auf dem c6h und die temps waren um einiges höher als mit meinem heatkiller iv, einzig die wandler sind noch ein gutes Stück nach unten gegangen. Habe auch das Gehäuse aber das Air seit gestern in betrieb mit nem eiswolf/eisbaer/3x360er st30, die Temperaturen sind top gerade auf der vega64.


----------



## Gurdi (28. August 2018)

King_Kolrabi schrieb:


> Die Spannung vor allem des Speichers ist sehr hoch. Da lässt sich durch undervolting noch einiges herausholen.
> Versuch mal 1,05V bei der GPU und 1,0V beim Speicher. Sollte machbar sein und bringt evtl. sogar ein Leistungsplus.



?Sein Speicher ist doch ganz normal auf 1,25V dakann er auchni chtd dran verändern. Leider lässt sich die eigentliche Spannung auch nicht ablesen da der Maxwert oft verfälscht wird. Generell sieht das aber ganz ok aus,1580Mhz bei 220Watt ASIC sind in Ordnung, aber der HBM ist nicht übertaktet da geht sicher 920-960Mhz.


----------



## King_Kolrabi (28. August 2018)

Du hast natürlich recht; die tatsächliche Spannung des HBM ist nicht identisch mit dem im Wattman eingestellten Wert, my bad...
Aber die Core-Voltage halte ich wirklich für zu hoch.


----------



## Gurdi (28. August 2018)

King_Kolrabi schrieb:


> Du hast natürlich recht; die tatsächliche Spannung des HBM ist nicht identisch mit dem im Wattman eingestellten Wert, my bad...
> Aber die Core-Voltage halte ich wirklich für zu hoch.



Ich denke nicht das er 1,15 anliegen hat, das sieht mir eher nach 1V aus.


----------



## King_Kolrabi (28. August 2018)

Ich bedarf einer Erklärung.
?


----------



## Gurdi (28. August 2018)

King_Kolrabi schrieb:


> Ich bedarf einer Erklärung.
> ?



Kann man nicht sehen, leite ich aus der ASIC und dem Takt ab.


----------



## King_Kolrabi (29. August 2018)

Gurdi, ich weiss es ist spät und so, aber wärest Du bereit mir das zu erklären?
Ich bin wissbegierig...


----------



## Gurdi (29. August 2018)

King_Kolrabi schrieb:


> Gurdi, ich weiss es ist spät und so, aber wärest Du bereit mir das zu erklären?
> Ich bin wissbegierig...



Man sieht ja nur die Max Werte in dem Screen. Max ASIC Power also Chippower bei HWINFO sind 223Watt und Max Takt 1580Mhz. Rein aus Erfahrung kann ich mir daraus die Spannung zusammenbasteln. Wobei hier das Problem ist das ich den verwendeten Test nicht kenne. Die 1,15V liegen meist kurz an im Loadscreen und verfälschen diesen Wert dadurch. Das sind auf keinen Fall 1,15V damit würde die ASIC mindestens 260 betragen selbst in FHD Low Bob Anwendungen.


----------



## King_Kolrabi (29. August 2018)

Ok, dann handelt es sich also hier nur um "Ausreisserspitzenwerte".
Damit ist mein Kommentar über diese Werte natürlich obsolet.
Man lernt nie aus...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (29. August 2018)

Vega 64 von Gigabyte im Mindstar für 469€

8GB Gigabyte Radeon RX Vega 64 Gaming OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de

!vorher auf Mindstar klicken!

Edit: achja, kostenloser Versand


----------



## Gurdi (29. August 2018)

470 Ist neuer Tiefstpreis.
@KingKolrabi: Der Fragesteller könnte die Sache langsam echt mal aufklären


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (29. August 2018)

Kann ich nicht empfehlen... 2/2 kamen Kaputt an... (bzw. nicht lauffähig)


----------



## Rallyesport (29. August 2018)

Das is übel, liefen da nichtmal die Lüfter an? 
@ Kolarbikönig, bei GPU-Z hat man gerne mal Auslesefehler, teilweise habe ich beim HBM2 Speicher über 100° stehen die aber angeblich nur eine Sek. anlagen und sonst die ganze Zeit nur 55° oder sowas halt. Oftmals passiert das wenn der Treiber auf Kante läuft und kurz vorm aussteigen ist. 
Das muss aber nicht sein, das ist nur ein Indikator was bald passieren könnte in dem Szenario.

Und ich weiß jetzt nicht wer hier geschrieben hat das die vega wohl die letzte große GPU für ihn sein wird weil er nicht mehr viel spielt.
Ich weiß genau was du meinst, ich habe auch schon längere Zeit keinen richtigen Spielspaß mehr. 
Ich hab sehr gerne World of Tanks gezockt, oder World of Warships, das hat irgendwann sehr arg gefrustet, vor allem wenn man immer besser wurde und dadurch einem die Fehler anderer immer bewusster wurden. 
Ich würde gern mit meinen Kumpels mal nen gutes Spiel Co-Op zocken, aber da gibt es auch so gut wie nix was man spielen kann. 
Wenn wir was zocken dann die alten Perlen, irgendwie ist da die Luft raus, es werden Grafikblender veröffentlicht und unterwegs durch die ganze Effekt hascherei ist der Spielspaß verloren gegangen. 
Bestes Beispiel BF 1942 und BF 1


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (29. August 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Das is übel, liefen da nichtmal die Lüfter an?



Ja, das war ja das was wir vor ein paar Seitrn Diakutiert hatten. Lüfter laufen nicht an, Sensor zeigt 30-40 grad im Idle aber die Karte wird so heiß das man sie danach n paar Minuten lang nicht anfassen kann.

Wie gesagt. Erste RMAd, 2. Bekommen, das Selbe 2. RMAd. 
Wir ham als Ersatz ne Nitro+ für 500 geholt... die Bau ich morgen ein. (war nicht in meinen PC, aber wir haben beide auch in meinem getestet zusätzlich als Sicherheit)

Ich hoff nur Mindfactory macht keine Zicken weils 2 RMAs aus dem selben Grund sind... Ich hab das aber vorsorglich mal gefilmt...

Und naja, Monster Hunter und Strange Brigade sind toll im MP  Strange Brigade ist halt etwas Flach aber witzig.

Und Gears of War 4 war auch gut...

Aber ich kenne dein Problem  Ghost Recon Wildlands war nämlich z.B. mega *******.


----------



## Dunnlock (29. August 2018)

togglebit schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal dieses Strange-Brigade installiert und mir dann den 18.8.2 gezogen.
> Spiel gestartet und gefreut. Man kann wählen ob man es mit Vulkan oder DX12 starten will.
> Natürlich den Vukan-Start gewählt -> Grafiktreiber schmiert ab. Spiel startet nicht.
> 
> ...



MSI Afterburner dabei an? Daran lag es bei mir daß das Spiel abgeschmiert ist unter Vulkan.
Ohne Afterburner läuft es ohne Probleme unter Vulkan und DX12.


----------



## togglebit (29. August 2018)

Dunnlock schrieb:


> MSI Afterburner dabei an? Daran lag es bei mir daß das Spiel abgeschmiert ist unter Vulkan.
> Ohne Afterburner läuft es ohne Probleme unter Vulkan und DX12.



Jap. Afterburner war die Lösung. Danke


----------



## Cleriker (29. August 2018)

Der Popobrenner ist mMn einfach nicht mehr zu empfehlen bei AMD GPUs. Selbst wenn ich meinen 1440p DVI Monitor von 60 auf 66 Hz übertaktete und ein Profil speichere, sorgt der Brenner schon für Probleme. Entweder greift Vsync nicht mehr, oder das eingestellte Farbprofil wird versaut. AB deinstallieren und wie von Zauberhand funktioniert wieder alles, das ist schon krass.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (29. August 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Der Popobrenner ist mMn einfach nicht mehr zu empfehlen bei AMD GPUs. Selbst wenn ich meinen 1440p DVI Monitor von 60 auf 66 Hz übertaktete und ein Profil speichere, sorgt der Brenner schon für Probleme. Entweder greift Vsync nicht mehr, oder das eingestellte Farbprofil wird versaut. AB deinstallieren und wie von Zauberhand funktioniert wieder alles, das ist schon krass.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk



Ja, für sowas gibt's ja Wattman denke ich...


----------



## Rallyesport (29. August 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Ja, das war ja das was wir vor ein paar Seitrn Diakutiert hatten. Lüfter laufen nicht an, Sensor zeigt 30-40 grad im Idle aber die Karte wird so heiß das man sie danach n paar Minuten lang nicht anfassen kann.
> 
> Wie gesagt. Erste RMAd, 2. Bekommen, das Selbe 2. RMAd.
> Wir ham als Ersatz ne Nitro+ für 500 geholt... die Bau ich morgen ein. (war nicht in meinen PC, aber wir haben beide auch in meinem getestet zusätzlich als Sicherheit)
> ...




Gut zu wissen wir haben nämlich auf Ghost Recon geschielt^^ 
Die anderen Spiele die du mir aufgezählt hast sind wohl ganz cool, aber irgendwie reißt mich das net vom Hocker, das is so der mansch den man halt die ganze Zeit vorgesetzt bekommt. 
Das letzte mal richtig richtig vom Hocker gehauen hatten mich Minecraft weil völig neu vom Spielprinzip und mega Spielspaß und für sich genommen World of Warships, halt weils Thema genau meins war und ich mich dafür extrem interessieren konnte, teilweise die Schiffe gemoddet ect. 

Minecraft hat dann über die Jahre halt auch irgendwann mal die Luft verloren, irgendwann ist halt auch mal gut und World of Warships wurde kaputtgepatcht in meinen Augen, nur weil viele nicht drauf klar kamen. Jetzt gibt es teilweise nur noch eine Sorte Munition entweder HE oder AP und so ein Murks.
Gut in den höheren Tierstufen gibt es das schon noch, aber ich bin halt auch gern mal mit den T2 T3 und T4 Schiffen rumgefahren.

Was ich gerne Spiele sind so Sachen wie Buzz Aldrins Space Program Manager, da musste halt rundenbasiert schauen was du erforschst und was für eine Mission du als nächsts startest, ausbildung von Astronauten und Crew. Aber das ist vielen dann zu langweilig und es wird auch etwas Hintergrundwissen verlangt. 

Stimmt das mit der heißen KArte das hatte ich schon verdrängt, vll hast du die Karte zurück geschickt und dein Kumpel hat die gleiche wieder bekommen


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (29. August 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen wir haben nämlich auf Ghost Recon geschielt^^
> Die anderen Spiele die du mir aufgezählt hast sind wohl ganz cool, aber irgendwie reißt mich das net vom Hocker, das is so der mansch den man halt die ganze Zeit vorgesetzt bekommt.
> Das letzte mal richtig richtig vom Hocker gehauen hatten mich Minecraft weil völig neu vom Spielprinzip und mega Spielspaß und für sich genommen World of Warships, halt weils Thema genau meins war und ich mich dafür extrem interessieren konnte, teilweise die Schiffe gemoddet ect.
> 
> ...



NeNe xD waren ja beides seine Karten xD

Wie wäre es mit Ark, da hatten wir so 200h Spaß mit...


----------



## Downsampler (29. August 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Der Popobrenner ist mMn einfach nicht mehr zu empfehlen bei AMD GPUs. Selbst wenn ich meinen 1440p DVI Monitor von 60 auf 66 Hz übertaktete und ein Profil speichere, sorgt der Brenner schon für Probleme. Entweder greift Vsync nicht mehr, oder das eingestellte Farbprofil wird versaut. AB deinstallieren und wie von Zauberhand funktioniert wieder alles, das ist schon krass.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk



Ich denke das liegt daran, daß AMD seine Treiber so oft umbaut.


----------



## Basti1988 (29. August 2018)

Ich habe soeben Grafikkarten Wasserkühlung von Bykski erhalten...musste 50€ Zoll nachzahlen... also hat mich der Spaß 147,60€ gekostet.

Warenwert US $86.96, Porto lag bei US $27.15. Musste also für 97,60€ Warenwert (aktueller Kurs). 

Laut Zollechner wäre jedoch die Nachzahlung bei 18,62€. Die Differenz von 31,38€ sind dann in diesem Fall eine Unbekannte... 

Der verdammte ZOLL hat mich soeben abgezockt!


----------



## WhoRainZone (29. August 2018)

[Sammelthread] WaKü-Teile aus Fernost bestellen
Computerteile sind verzollungsfrei, musst nur EuSt also 19% zahlen.


----------



## Cleriker (29. August 2018)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Ich denke das liegt daran, daß AMD seine Treiber so oft umbaut.


Jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische...
Ich mag den AB nicht mehr weil er mich versucht hat zu verarschen. Als ich noch die 7970er drin hatte, zeigte er im Vsync immer 59.9x fps an. Bei der 690 waren es 59,9 fps. Dann die 980er, 59,9 fps. Die 980ti, 59,9 fps. Die fury x 60! Andere fury x, 59,9 fps. Erste fury wieder 60. Kurz nachgedacht und festgestellt dass diese fury von MSI war. Alle anderen waren von Asus, sapphire, oder EVGA. Nur die MSI zeigte mir 60 fps. Seitdem traue ich diesem tool keinen einzigen Millimeter mehr weit.

Kann natürlich nur Zufall gewesen sein, war aber sehr verstörend.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Elistaer (29. August 2018)

@Cleriker ich vertraue dem AB auch nicht mehr der hatte mir zu viele Fehler da ist meiner Ansicht nach HWinfo bedeutend besser vom Aufbau. Die Werte sind da auch genauer was meine Erfahrung bisher zeigt.


----------



## Rallyesport (29. August 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> NeNe xD waren ja beides seine Karten xD
> 
> Wie wäre es mit Ark, da hatten wir so 200h Spaß mit...



Achso^^
Naja Ark habe ich auch 311 Stunden  Aber ich möchte einfach keine unfertige Schei*e mehr spielen


----------



## Gurdi (29. August 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Achso^^
> Naja Ark habe ich auch 311 Stunden  Aber ich möchte einfach keine unfertige Schei*e mehr spielen



Haste schon in Dreadnought rein geschaut, macht wirklich laune.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (29. August 2018)

Das ich das jetzt sage... xD No Mans Sky soll mittlerweile echt gut sein...^^ (war nur nie so meins)

Und TESO kann man ganz cool als Gruppen-RPG zocken. Die Quests sind echt untypisch Storylastig für ein MMO...


----------



## N3XUSCOR3 (29. August 2018)

So ich habe Sie auch  Schon ein Monster das Teil 
Aber cool das Sie so kühl bleib 35 Grad habe ich gerade, im gegensatz zu 50 von der 290


----------



## RtZk (29. August 2018)

N3XUSCOR3 schrieb:


> So ich habe Sie auch  Schon ein Monster das Teil
> Aber cool das Sie so kühl bleib 35 Grad habe ich gerade, im gegensatz zu 50 von der 290



Wieso interessieren dich die Temps im Idle? Es spielt keine Rolle ob 30° oder 50°. Nur die Temperaturen unter Last sind relevant.


----------



## Elistaer (29. August 2018)

N3XUSCOR3 schrieb:


> So ich habe Sie auch  Schon ein Monster das Teil
> Aber cool das Sie so kühl bleib 35 Grad habe ich gerade, im gegensatz zu 50 von der 290




will auch muss aber leider warten ist gerade nicht leicht bei euch zu lesen auch wenn es mir immer wieder spaß macht.


----------



## N3XUSCOR3 (29. August 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wieso interessieren dich die Temps im Idle? Es spielt keine Rolle ob 30° oder 50°. Nur die Temperaturen unter Last sind relevant.



Ich bin nur überrascht  mehr nicht


----------



## Rallyesport (29. August 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Haste schon in Dreadnought rein geschaut, macht wirklich laune.



Ja mal kurz, wie gesagt da warte ich drauf das du mir ne Einführung gibst, eh das ich 500 Gefechte lang da rumbobbe möchte ich das lieber von der Pike her lernen.


----------



## N3XUSCOR3 (29. August 2018)

Ich glaube ich hänge im CPU Limit, ich bekomme die Vega nicht auf 100% in BF1.
Ich bekomme das nur hin wenn ich bei Resolution 200% mache, dann habe ich aber ca. 50FPS.
Mit 120% habe ich dann 120FPS bei ca. 80% Auslastung.

Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## xaskor (29. August 2018)

Ja sieht nach nem 1a CPU Limit aus.
GPU pimmelt rum und CPU ist auf allen Kernen gut ausgelastet.


----------



## Gurdi (29. August 2018)

N3XUSCOR3 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich hänge im CPU Limit, ich bekomme die Vega nicht auf 100% in BF1.
> Ich bekomme das nur hin wenn ich bei Resolution 200% mache, dann habe ich aber ca. 50FPS.
> Mit 120% habe ich dann 120FPS bei ca. 80% Auslastung.
> 
> Was mache ich falsch?



Gut bei 200% hast du ja quasi 4k.
Steldoch mal auf 150, dann sollte sich CPU und GPU Limit abwechseln .


----------



## drstoecker (29. August 2018)

N3XUSCOR3 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich hänge im CPU Limit, ich bekomme die Vega nicht auf 100% in BF1.
> Ich bekomme das nur hin wenn ich bei Resolution 200% mache, dann habe ich aber ca. 50FPS.
> Mit 120% habe ich dann 120FPS bei ca. 80% Auslastung.
> 
> Was mache ich falsch?



Glückwunsch, bist im cpu Limit. Hatte vor kurzem auch so ein Setup auf meinem benchtable laufen.


----------



## Gurdi (29. August 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, bist im cpu Limit. Hatte vor kurzem auch so ein Setup auf meinem benchtable laufen.



Was auch kein Wunder ist bei ner V64 Nitro in FHD 
Ich hab selbst in WQHD damit zu kämpfen.


----------



## N3XUSCOR3 (29. August 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, bist im cpu Limit. Hatte vor kurzem auch so ein Setup auf meinem benchtable laufen.



Das bedeutet? Neue CPU? Aber wenn die FPS passen, sollte das auch okay sein?

Sogar wenn ich die Regler auf ganz rechts stelle, schaffe ich keine 100%


----------



## bath92 (29. August 2018)

N3XUSCOR3 schrieb:


> Das bedeutet? Neue CPU? Aber wenn die FPS passen, sollte das auch okay sein?
> 
> Sogar wenn ich die Regler auf ganz rechts stelle, schaffe ich keine 100%



Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht konnte man die Haswell-Xeon auf den Z97-Boards noch übertakten, vorausgesetzt deine Signatur ist aktuell.


----------



## N3XUSCOR3 (29. August 2018)

bath92 schrieb:


> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht konnte man die Haswell-Xeon auf den Z97-Boards noch übertakten, vorausgesetzt deine Signatur ist aktuell.



Wie das? Ich habe schon 3,6 Standard am laufen (der Boost) Ja ich habe noch mein ASUS.


----------



## ATIR290 (29. August 2018)

@Gurdi

Es geht/ steht halt nix über Ultra HD, also steig sobald du kannst erneut um auf U-HD


----------



## bath92 (29. August 2018)

N3XUSCOR3 schrieb:


> Wie das? Ich habe schon 3,6 Standard am laufen (der Boost) Ja ich habe noch mein ASUS.



Ok, kurz die Forum-Suche bemüht. Hatte ich wohl etwas falsch in Erinnerung.

Aber was gehen sollte auf dem Asus-Board: "Sync-All-Core" --> alle Kerne laufen dann auf den höchsten Multi von 38 + BCLK auf max. 103 hochziehen.
Würde immerhin ca. 3,9GHz ergeben, wenn die Optionen im BIOS vorhanden sind würde ich den Xeon so laufen lassen.

Edit: Hier mal der Test vom kleinen Bruder, mit kurzem Abschnitt zum Xeon-OC: Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 im Test


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (29. August 2018)

Also, bei uns ackert jetzt auch ne Nitro+. Die geht jetzt... Tatsächlich hat Gigabyte es versemmelt wie's aussieht. Die Nitro hat auch Zero-Fan, läuft aber ohne Probleme.


----------



## N3XUSCOR3 (29. August 2018)

bath92 schrieb:


> Ok, kurz die Forum-Suche bemüht. Hatte ich wohl etwas falsch in Erinnerung.
> 
> Aber was gehen sollte auf dem Asus-Board: "Sync-All-Core" --> alle Kerne laufen dann auf den höchsten Multi von 38 + BCLK auf max. 103 hochziehen.
> Würde immerhin ca. 3,9GHz ergeben, wenn die Option im BIOS vorhanden sind würde ich den Xeon so laufen lassen.



Das schaue ich mir dann an, und mache das.


----------



## Gurdi (29. August 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> Es geht/ steht halt nix über Ultra HD, also steig sobald du kannst erneut um auf U-HD



Ich trauere meiner Auflösung auch wirklich immer noch etwas hinterher muss ich sagen. Aber FreeSync 2 und HDR sind schon schlagkrägtige Argumente in Verbindung mit QLED.


----------



## ATIR290 (29. August 2018)

Welchen Bildschirm hast denn ?


----------



## Elistaer (29. August 2018)

N3XUSCOR3 schrieb:


> Das schaue ich mir dann an, und mache das.



Welche CPU nutzt du gerade sorry wenn mir das entgangen ist, darfst auch gern pn schicken, habe mich in mein Setup gut eingelebt und damit getestet.


----------



## N3XUSCOR3 (29. August 2018)

Xeon 1240v3


----------



## Elistaer (29. August 2018)

OK das erklärt viele deiner derzeitigen Probleme bzw das CPU Bottleneck denn kannst du vergleichen mit einem Ryzen 1500/1600 ohne OC wobei Ryzen mehr L3 Cache besitzt dir hilft da nur der RAM und die gpu.

Wenn du möchtest schick ich dir mal mein System was neu rein gekommen ist, damit komme ich bei derzeitiger gpu in ein sauberes gpu Limit


----------



## N3XUSCOR3 (29. August 2018)

Elistaer schrieb:


> OK das erklärt viele deiner derzeitigen Probleme bzw das CPU Bottleneck denn kannst du vergleichen mit einem Ryzen 1500/1600 ohne OC wobei Ryzen mehr L3 Cache besitzt dir hilft da nur der RAM und die gpu.
> 
> Wenn du möchtest schick ich dir mal mein System was neu rein gekommen ist, damit komme ich bei derzeitiger gpu in ein sauberes gpu Limit



Es gibt leider kein Budget für eine neue CPU das wäre eher für nächstes Jahr mit dem Ryzen 3000.


----------



## Elistaer (29. August 2018)

N3XUSCOR3 schrieb:


> Es gibt leider kein Budget für eine neue CPU das wäre eher für nächstes Jahr mit dem Ryzen 3000.



Ich habe dir eine pn geschickt um den thread bei vega zu belassen dort kann ich dir meine Erfahrung schildern.


----------



## Gurdi (29. August 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Welchen Bildschirm hast denn ?



Genau den hier:
Samsung C32HG70 im Test. HDR & Freesync 2 for Gaming?


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (29. August 2018)

Ok, Kindersch xD Ich installier grad Monster Hunter und Hellblade mal auf Kubuntu, ich sag euch dann morgen was geht  Noch Spiel-Wünsche?


----------



## Elistaer (29. August 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Ok, Kindersch xD Ich installier grad Monster Hunter und Hellblade mal auf Kubuntu, ich sag euch dann morgen was geht  Noch Spiel-Wünsche?



Escape from Tarcov wobei ich das wohl selbst machen muss ist sehr gefrässig was RAM angeht bin mir nicht mal sicher ob es auf Linux läuft.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (29. August 2018)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Escape from Tarcov wobei ich das wohl selbst machen muss ist sehr gefrässig was RAM angeht bin mir nicht mal sicher ob es auf Linux läuft.



Dafür ist ja Proton da^^ Allerdings hab ich das nicht...


----------



## Elistaer (29. August 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Dafür ist ja Proton da^^ Allerdings hab ich das nicht...



Deswegen schrieb ich ja auch das wird dann mein Part. 

Glaube mir ein Spiel welches selbst eine GTX 1080TI in die Knie bekommt dazu 13 GB RAM braucht ist alles andere als lustig, es ist sehr CPU lastig egal welche Auflösung man nimmt einzig die unity engine ist nicht das gelbe vom Ei.


----------



## drstoecker (29. August 2018)

N3XUSCOR3 schrieb:


> Das bedeutet? Neue CPU? Aber wenn die FPS passen, sollte das auch okay sein?
> 
> Sogar wenn ich die Regler auf ganz rechts stelle, schaffe ich keine 100%



dreh mal die auflösung ein/zwei stufen höher dann wirds besser.

weis jemand ob die angabe unter chip power bei hwinfo den gesammtverbrauch der karte abdeckt? oder muss da noch der pci-e slot von rund 75w dazu gerechnet werden?


----------



## drebbin (29. August 2018)

Hi Leute, habe heute mal die Lüfter meiner Vega64-Strix abgebaut und gegen zwei neue Noctua A12*25 getauscht 

Ich habe mich noch nicht detailverliebt in die Erstellung einer Lüfterkurve gestürzt, sondern erstmal mit 100% RPM getestet. Wie im Video von PCGH bereits erwähnt sind die 100% RPM von den zwei Lüftern nicht lauter als die Strix-Lüfter auf 100%. Subjektiv nimmt sich da aber nicht viel.

Meine Vega64 läuft unter dem neuen Treiber: 18.8.2 mit folgenden Einstellungen:


P6: 1532MHz mit 900mV
P7: 1582MHz mit 950mV

HBM: 1000MHz mit 1000mV
+50% PT

Strix Lüfter mit max. 3000 RPM
Noctua NF-A12x25 mit max. 2000 RPM
Wärmeleitpaste: Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut

Superposition in "4K Optimized"



 | Strix | Noctua| Änderung in Prozent/Kelvin
Punkte| 6079| 6475 | + 6,5%
GPU in °C | 66 | 58 | -8K
HBM in °C | 69 | 61 | -8K
VR VDDC in °C| 95 | 81| -14K
VR MVDD in °C| 77 | 68 | -9K

Der (relativ fest ) anliegende GPU-Takt während des Benchmarks ist durch die Noctua-Lüfter von 1510MHz auf 1533MHz gestiegen.
Die Werte wurden erst beim dritten Run infolge gemessen.

Update:

Ich habe mit DOOM gleich mal hinterher getestet:

Einstellungen:

1440p auf 2160p per Downsampling
max. Details inkl. Albtraum-Texturen 



 | Strix | Noctua| Änderung in Takt/Kelvin
Takt in MHz| 1470| 1500 | +2% Takt
GPU in °C | 75 | 63 | -12K
HBM in °C | 82 | 69| -13K
VR VDDC in °C| 108 | 91| -18K
VR MVDD in °C| 92 | 76| -16K

Edit: Nachdem ich nochmal den Kühlkörper abgenommen hatte und dabei
1: nochmal Wärmeleitpaste auf GPU/HBM nachgetragen hatte und
2: Wärmeleitpaste sowohl zwischen den VRMs und dem Wärmeleitpad als auch zwischen dem Wärmeleitpad und der Unterseite des Kühlkörpers aufgetragen habe, hat sich folgendes im Test mit Doom verbessert:

GPU-Takt: +30MHz
VR VDDC: -5K auf 86°C gesunken 



MfG Drebbin


----------



## Gurdi (29. August 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> dreh mal die auflösung ein/zwei stufen höher dann wirds besser.
> 
> weis jemand ob die angabe unter chip power bei hwinfo den gesammtverbrauch der karte abdeckt? oder muss da noch der pci-e slot von rund 75w dazu gerechnet werden?



Nichts von beiden,Chip Power ist ganz normal die ASIC Power. Die Bordpower wird nirgends angezeigt weil nirgends etwas dazu erfasst wird. Die Bordpower kann man nur am 12V messen.

@Drebbin. Super Ergebnis,vor allem deine Spannungswandler werden es dir danken. Ihr solltet euch aber allgemein bei Vega angewöhnen die HotSpot mit anzugeben, die ist nämlich der Grund für dein maßgeblich besserer Ergebnis.


----------



## Elistaer (29. August 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nichts von beiden,Chip Power ist ganz normal die ASIC Power. Die Bordpower wird nirgends angezeigt weil nirgends etwas dazu erfasst wird. Die Bordpower kann man nur am 12V messen.
> 
> @Drebbin. Super Ergebnis,vor allem deine Spannungswandler werden es dir danken. Ihr solltet euch aber allgemein bei Vega angewöhnen die HotSpot mit anzugeben, die ist nämlich der Grund für dein maßgeblich besserer Ergebnis.



Hast du ein Bild bzw eine Position wo man den Hotspot findet, will mich nur erkundigen sobald es bei mir soweit ist.


----------



## Dunnlock (30. August 2018)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Hast du ein Bild bzw eine Position wo man den Hotspot findet, will mich nur erkundigen sobald es bei mir soweit ist.



Den kannst du dir mit HWinfo Beispielsweise anzeigen lassen.


----------



## Noy (30. August 2018)

Weiß jemand wie ich Hotspot und Takt unter Linux ausgelesen bekomme? Mit Sensors bekomme ich irgendeine Spannung, irgendeine Temperatur und eigentlich RPM der Lüfter aber hab ja nen Block drauf...

Welche Spannung und Temperatur ich angezeigt bekomme weiß ich leider nicht ..


----------



## WhoRainZone (30. August 2018)

Weiß jemand, ob man irgendwo ne Backplate für das kurze PCB herbekommt? Alle "Custom-Backplate-Seiten" die ich bis jetzt gefunden habe, bieten nur Referenz-Backplates. Außer einer! Aber die "Backplates" von dem werden nur aufgeklebt 
Bringt ja viel


----------



## Ralle@ (30. August 2018)

Naja, viel biegen kann sich die Nano ja nicht.
Da muss die Backplate nicht viel stabilisieren und an aktiv kühlen denken die wenigsten. Und, ich kenne leider auch keinen Hersteller der für die Nano Vega eine Backplate anbietet.


----------



## WhoRainZone (30. August 2018)

Mir geht es eher um Design  Ich denke auch, dass die Vegano sich -selbst mit Wakü-Block- nicht verbiegt. Aber so nen aufgeklebten Müll will ich auch nicht.


----------



## togglebit (30. August 2018)

Die Red Dragon V56 kostet jetzt wohl nur noch 399€ bei MF.

8GB PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Red Dragon Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Elistaer (30. August 2018)

Toggl das ist auch die kleine die Red Devil wäre die große aber egal der preis ist hammer wenn man bedenkt wo sie mal lagen.


----------



## MrZaboo (30. August 2018)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Toggl das ist auch die kleine die Red Devil wäre die große aber egal der preis ist hammer wenn man bedenkt wo sie mal lagen.



Wie groß ist denn der Leistungsunterschied zwischen der Red Dragon und der Red Devil?
Reizt mich durchaus, obwohl ich eigentlich eher auf eine 64er aus war.


----------



## csad2775 (30. August 2018)

Hier hast nen Test... 

PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Red Dragon im Test - ComputerBase

(hoffentlich darf ich den Link posten)


----------



## Elistaer (30. August 2018)

MrZaboo schrieb:


> Wie groß ist denn der Leistungsunterschied zwischen der Red Dragon und der Red Devil?
> Reizt mich durchaus, obwohl ich eigentlich eher auf eine 64er aus war.



Wie im test gesehen ca 5% drunter aber die hat auch ein ganz anderes PT bekommen und wird stock kaum über 200 Watt gehen dagegen gehen die großen wie Sapphire Nitro+ oder Red Devil sehr gerne bis 250 Watt und genau das ist es was wir hier mögen die große Spanne an Optimierung und UV Möglichkeiten da kann man teilweise ca 100 Watt und mehr sparen bei einigen 64ern sogar ca 130 Watt.


----------



## Rolk (30. August 2018)

togglebit schrieb:


> Die Red Dragon V56 kostet jetzt wohl nur noch 399€ bei MF.
> 
> 8GB PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Red Dragon Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de



Die ähnliche Sapphire Pulse ist auch um 50 € auf 449 € runter. Ich glaube jetzt haben sie mich...

Sapphire Pulse Radeon RX Vega 56, 8GB HBM2, HDMI, 3x DP, full retail (11276-02-40G) ab €'*'449,-- de (2018) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (30. August 2018)

Ich hasse es übrigens wenn ihr recht habt...^^ Das Corsair 650 von meinem Bruder schafft die Nitro nicht xD Das ist echt ne never ending story... Wenigstens isses dieses mal das Netzteil und net die Karte...^^


----------



## Olstyle (30. August 2018)

Rolk schrieb:


> Die ähnliche Sapphire Pulse ist auch um 50 € auf 449 € runter. Ich glaube jetzt haben sie mich...
> 
> Sapphire Pulse Radeon RX Vega 56, 8GB HBM2, HDMI, 3x DP, full retail (11276-02-40G) ab €'*'449,-- de (2018) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland


Beide mit dem süßen 15cm PCB. Ich frage mich gerade ob da nicht eigentlich der ohne Blechverlängerung passen müsste:
Aqua Computer Webshop -  kryographics fuer Radeon RX Vega 64/Vega 56 acrylic glass edition 23669


----------



## Rolk (30. August 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Beide mit dem süßen 15cm PCB. Ich frage mich gerade ob da nicht eigentlich der ohne Blechverlängerung passen müsste:
> Aqua Computer Webshop -  kryographics fuer Radeon RX Vega 64/Vega 56 acrylic glass edition 23669



Leider nicht mein metier. 

Die Powercolor ist jedenfalls bestellt.


----------



## Zerosix-06 (30. August 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Beide mit dem süßen 15cm PCB. Ich frage mich gerade ob da nicht eigentlich der ohne Blechverlängerung passen müsste:
> Aqua Computer Webshop -  kryographics fuer Radeon RX Vega 64/Vega 56 acrylic glass edition 23669



Also ich glaube da hast du schlechte Karten... ich habe mal nach 2 Bildern der PCB's gesucht also Referenz und die Saphire, ich hoffe die Google links funktionieren ansonsten einfach selbst suchen bei google 
Ich würde sagen die Bauteil Bestückung der 2 Karten ist zu unterschiedlich und auch die Bohrungen stimmen überhaupt nicht überein -> ich sehe keine Chance dass der Kühler passt, aber ja geil wäre es wenn der für das kleine PCB passen würde, Nett aussehen würde das sicherlich, ich habe den WaKü Block ja ebenfalls aber eben für Referenz 56er

Sapphire Pulse Radeon RX Vega 56 PCB - Google-Suche
Vega56 Referenz PCB - Google-Suche


----------



## Olstyle (30. August 2018)

Die rechten SpaWas werden wohl nicht passen. Die zentralen Befestigungslöcher und die oberen SpaWas sehen sogar passend aus.


----------



## baaaaiano (30. August 2018)

Hallo,

ich hab eine Frage.
Ich habe mir bei Mindfactory die Sapphire Vega 64 gekauft.
Laut Bildern soll dort eine Kartenhalterung bei sein.

Bei meiner war keine dabei. Hat sich das geändert oder fehlt da was?

Danke


----------



## Dunnlock (30. August 2018)

baaaaiano schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab eine Frage.
> Ich habe mir bei Mindfactory die Sapphire Vega 64 gekauft.
> ...



Eigentlich steckt die vorne im Karton drin.


----------



## togglebit (30. August 2018)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Wie im test gesehen ca 5% drunter aber die hat auch ein ganz anderes PT bekommen und wird stock kaum über 200 Watt gehen dagegen gehen die großen wie Sapphire Nitro+ oder Red Devil sehr gerne bis 250 Watt und genau das ist es was wir hier mögen die große Spanne an Optimierung und UV Möglichkeiten da kann man teilweise ca 100 Watt und mehr sparen bei einigen 64ern sogar ca 130 Watt.



Also ich denke dass die 185Watt die die Red Dragon im Bios hat ausreichend sind. Man kann ja dann noch 50% drauflegen und hätte dann fast 280 Watt. 
Ich habe meine Nitro bei 1500 MHz @980mV und komme so um die 200W-Asic raus. Wenn ich vom Takt höher will muss ich auch von der Spannung her deutlich höher
(irgendwie schein da ne grenze bei ca.1530 MhZ bei meiner). Was in meinen Augen nicht sehr sinnvoll ist weil der höhere GPU-Takt nicht so viel Leistung dafür
aber mehr Lautstärke bringt.
Heißt in meinen Augen wäre nur interessant wie gut die Kühlung der Red Dragon ist und die soll ja ganz gut sein.
Was natürlich auch interessant wäre welcher Speicher verbaut ist um evtl ein 64er Bios flashen zu können.

Auf jeden fall ist der Preis von 399€ sehr gut wenn man bedenkt dass die seither bei 509€ stand.


----------



## Elistaer (30. August 2018)

@Togglepit die 200W würde ich auch als ausreichend empfinden, bei den Sapphire Nitro+ liegt auch eher ein Standard takt an dazu ein takt den man sonst bei einer Liquid findet.

Den Preis will ich auch nicht schlecht reden oder die Karte Perse der Kühler ist dem der Red Devil gleich durch den geringen takt und Watt dafür leiser (weniger wärme heißt geringe Lüfter Drehzahl.) das spricht alles für sie oder die pulse von sapphire. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (30. August 2018)

togglebit schrieb:


> Also ich denke dass die 185Watt die die Red Dragon im Bios hat ausreichend sind. Man kann ja dann noch 50% drauflegen und hätte dann fast 280 Watt.
> Ich habe meine Nitro bei 1500 MHz @980mV und komme so um die 200W-Asic raus. Wenn ich vom Takt höher will muss ich auch von der Spannung her deutlich höher
> (irgendwie schein da ne grenze bei ca.1530 MhZ bei meiner). Was in meinen Augen nicht sehr sinnvoll ist weil der höhere GPU-Takt nicht so viel Leistung dafür
> aber mehr Lautstärke bringt.
> ...



Nano Pcb =kein 64er Flash!


----------



## togglebit (30. August 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nano Pcb =kein 64er Flash!



Wusste ich nicht.
Find ich aber sehr gut. Muss ich mich wieder nicht aufregen dass meine den Hynix-Speicher hat


----------



## Blackout27 (30. August 2018)

Für alle die sich evtl. noch eine 56er kaufen möchten  Mindfactory bietet eine für 399€ an 

8GB PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Red Dragon Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Olstyle (30. August 2018)

Kam heute morgen schon, deshalb sind ja gerade wieder die Nanos im Gespräch.


----------



## Rallyesport (31. August 2018)

Mal grad noch was anderes am Rande, 
ich hab ja vor zwei Wochen oder so meine Referenz auf Eiswolf umgebaut, HBM2 und GPU Temperatur sind okay, aber der Hotspot hat teilweise 25° mehr, warum? 
Aber das wollte ich eig nicht erzählen, sondern-> da war ja ne bebilderte Anleitung dabei wie die Wärmeleitpads geschnitten werden und so, mein PCB hat teilweise massive Unterschiede zu dem PCB in der Anleitung aufgewiesen. Warum das so ist, keine Ahnung. Aber scheinbar hat man da was in der Produktion verändert.


----------



## WhoRainZone (31. August 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Beide mit dem süßen 15cm PCB. Ich frage mich gerade ob da nicht eigentlich der ohne Blechverlängerung passen müsste:
> Aqua Computer Webshop -  kryographics fuer Radeon RX Vega 64/Vega 56 acrylic glass edition 23669



Vor einigen vielen Posts:


WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Evtl. für Vegano Besitzer interessant: Von Bykski gibt es nun einen Fullcover-Block.
> Bykski Volle Abdeckung Grafikkarte Block verwenden fuer AMD VEGA56 NANO/Kupfer Kuehler Wasser Kuehlung Block RGB Licht in Bykski Volle Abdeckung Grafikkarte Block verwenden fuer AMD VEGA56 NANO/Kupfer Kuehler Wasser Kuehlung Block RGB Licht aus Fans & Kuehlung auf AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group
> 
> Ich hab mir direkt mal einen bestellt



Ich habe ewig nach einem Waterblock gesucht, seit release mindestens 2 Mal in der Woche, ich habe bei großen nachgefragt (Alphacool, EKWB, Watercool) keiner wollte einen Block produzieren, nichtmal, wenn ich denen meine Karte geschickt hätte x.x
Also bin ich auf die "Fernost-Hersteller" gegangen. 
Nachdem ich Bykski von einigen Wochen eine Mail geschrieben, und darauf keine Antwort bekommen habe, gab es (finally!) dann endlich einen Waterblock für das Nano PCB. Great!

EDIT:
Von ALC gibts nun auch nen Kühler für die kleinen PCBs:
Alphacool Eisblock GPX-A Acetal AMD RX Vega M03 | -- NEUE PRODUKTE -- | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company


----------



## drstoecker (31. August 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Mal grad noch was anderes am Rande,
> ich hab ja vor zwei Wochen oder so meine Referenz auf Eiswolf umgebaut, HBM2 und GPU Temperatur sind okay, aber der Hotspot hat teilweise 25° mehr, warum?
> Aber das wollte ich eig nicht erzählen, sondern-> da war ja ne bebilderte Anleitung dabei wie die Wärmeleitpads geschnitten werden und so, mein PCB hat teilweise massive Unterschiede zu dem PCB in der Anleitung aufgewiesen. Warum das so ist, keine Ahnung. Aber scheinbar hat man da was in der Produktion verändert.



Was war genau anders? Ich meine bei meiner war es 1:1 identisch.


----------



## Rallyesport (31. August 2018)

ei Moment hat du ein Bild von deinem PCB? Ich lade mal eins von meinem hoch und da markiere ich was ich meine.

Da kamen zwar keine Pads drauf, aber auf den Bildern von der Anleitung waren da Bauteile drauf verbaut und die sind bei mir nicht da^^


----------



## EyRaptor (31. August 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> ei Moment hat du ein Bild von deinem PCB? Ich lade mal eins von meinem hoch und da markiere ich was ich meine.
> 
> Da kamen zwar keine Pads drauf, aber auf den Bildern von der Anleitung waren da Bauteile drauf verbaut und die sind bei mir nicht da^^



Vllt. hast du eine andere Revision, bei der sie ein paar Tantalum SMD Capacitors eingespart haben.


----------



## Rallyesport (31. August 2018)

Ja kann gut sein, ist mir halt aufgefallen  
Für was sind die Dinger gut?


----------



## Noy (31. August 2018)

Spannung glätten, Energie spitzen puffern.
Unterschied zwischen 56/64?


----------



## kloanabua (31. August 2018)

Morgen bekomm ich meine Wasserkühlung die dann auch auf meine Vega 64 Referenz kommt.
Meint ihr ich sollte dann ein LC Bios flashen oder alles per Hand so gut wie möglich einstellen?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (31. August 2018)

kloanabua schrieb:


> Morgen bekomm ich meine Wasserkühlung die dann auch auf meine Vega 64 Referenz kommt.
> Meint ihr ich sollte dann ein LC Bios flashen oder alles per Hand so gut wie möglich einstellen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Was genau möchtest du denn erreichen?


----------



## kloanabua (31. August 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was genau möchtest du denn erreichen?


Maximale Leistung und maximale Stabilität.
Stromverbrauch ist mir egal.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (31. August 2018)

kloanabua schrieb:


> Maximale Leistung und maximale Stabilität.
> Stromverbrauch ist mir egal.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Dann nimm das LC Bios, das ermöglicht die höchste Spannung, kann aber zu Problemen fühen wenn der Chip nicht die niederen P-States schafft.
Generell schaffen beide Biosversionen die selben Ergebnisse im Grunde.


----------



## ATIR290 (1. September 2018)

8GB ASRock Radeon RX Vega 56 8G Phantom GAMING X - Radeon RX VEGA | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,


RX Vega 56 im Referenz Design und tolle Backplate zur Stabilisierung!
Warum kommen keine Pulse - Asrock Phantom im Referenz als 64-er Vega mehr in den Markt...


----------



## Gurdi (1. September 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> 8GB ASRock Radeon RX Vega 56 8G Phantom GAMING X - Radeon RX VEGA | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,
> 
> 
> RX Vega 56 im Referenz Design und tolle Backplate zur Stabilisierung!
> Warum kommen keine Pulse - Asrock Phantom im Referenz als 64-er Vega mehr in den Markt...



Ich hab bei Vega das Gefühl das produzierte Chargen in Wellen auf die Länder verteilt werden um überall eine gewisse Verfügbarkeit zu gewährleisten. So richtig erholt hat sich Vega in der Breite noch nit vom Mining.


----------



## Ralle@ (1. September 2018)

Zudem denke dass sich es sich nicht lohnt eigen Designs von Vega zu bringen.
Die Nachfrage dürfte da nicht so groß sein, ist zwar Schade aber dass schlechte Image bleibt halt in den Köpfen.


Tante Edit:
Da gerade ein paar Arbeitskollegen bei mir sind und es im Büro immer wieder eine Diskussion gibt  (Nvidia ist besser, AMD ist besser), habe ich meine identischen Cases wieder rausgeholt und 1x die 1080 TI und 1x eine Vega LC eingebaut und meine Kollegen durften raten in welchen Rechner, welche Karte ist anhand von Games. War gerade so lustig, beste Reaktion vom Nvidia Fan (ich wusste nicht dass Vega so gut ist).
Leider wird dies an den Verkaufszahlen nichts ändern aber in Zukunft sehen eventuell ein paar AMD in nicht ganz so schlechten Licht.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (1. September 2018)

Das mit Kubuntu verzögert sich übrigens... Hab's zwar installiert aber gemerkt, dass bei dem PC ein RAM-Riegel hin ist... Muss den RAM einschicken...


----------



## drebbin (1. September 2018)

Hi Leute, ich hatte nochmal nachgessert bei meinem Umbau.

Die VRMs liegen ja bei der strix unter einem Wärmeleitpad. 
Idee 1: Das herauszunehmen, Paste drauf und den Kühlkörper etwas weiter anziehen ( ging nur durch andere Schrauben.
War keine erfolgreiche Idee, Temperaturen sind gestiegen.

Idee 2: Paste auf den VRMs drauflassrn und nochmal zwischen Pad und Kühlkörper.
Hatte Erfolg 

Da ich zusätzlich die Paste nochmal auf der GPU/HBM neu aufgelegt hatte konnte ich nach 30min in Doom (2160p und vollste Details) folgendes verzeichnen:
30MHz mehr und VR SoC von 91°C auf 86°C


----------



## Ralle@ (1. September 2018)

Scheint als würde die Strix auch am Temperatur Limit agieren.
Vega kalt zu stellen ist nicht so einfach. Wie sieht es denn mit der SOC Temperatur aus?


----------



## drebbin (1. September 2018)

Na wie geschrieben, 86°C


----------



## moonshot (1. September 2018)

Die Originalpads sind zu dünn. Einfach dickere nehmen. Hatte irgendwo auch schon so nen Reddit-Thread gepostet.


----------



## drstoecker (1. September 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Zudem denke dass sich es sich nicht lohnt eigen Designs von Vega zu bringen.
> Die Nachfrage dürfte da nicht so groß sein, ist zwar Schade aber dass schlechte Image bleibt halt in den Köpfen.
> 
> 
> ...


Amd hatte doch kurz vor dem Vega Release auch mehrere blindtests gemacht, die Ergebnisse waren auch sehr interessant.


Ralle@ schrieb:


> Scheint als würde die Strix auch am Temperatur Limit agieren.
> Vega kalt zu stellen ist nicht so einfach. Wie sieht es denn mit der SOC Temperatur aus?


Was Hälfte denn mal von einem lüftermod?


----------



## drebbin (1. September 2018)

War das an mich, oder Ralle bezogen?


----------



## Rallyesport (1. September 2018)

Ah ich weiß warum meine Hotspot Temp wieder so hoch war, ich hab da mit 1050mV gearbeitet, das war bisschen viel, jetzt bin ich wieder bei 975mV und alles ist supi.


----------



## ATIR290 (1. September 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2,25 Stunden Sniper Ghost Warrior 3 unter 4K, Alles Maximal.
Settings wurden auf MAX. abgespeichert, war eben über 1 Stunde eben außer Haus.


----------



## ATIR290 (2. September 2018)

AMD Confirms New 7nm Radeon Graphics Cards Launching in 2018


----------



## drstoecker (2. September 2018)

drebbin schrieb:


> War das an mich, oder Ralle bezogen?



An dich natürlich, hatte mich da verdrückt.


----------



## drebbin (2. September 2018)

Was meinst du denn genau mit Lüftermod?


----------



## Freiheraus (2. September 2018)

Falls das einigen noch nicht bekannt sein sollte: YouTube


----------



## Ralle@ (2. September 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> https://abload.de/img/sniperghostwarrior3inmld5e.png
> 
> 2,25 Stunden Sniper Ghost Warrior 3 unter 4K, Alles Maximal.
> Settings wurden auf MAX. abgespeichert, war eben über 1 Stunde eben außer Haus.



Ganz schön viel Volt für den geringen Takt.
Kein Wunder dass die Karte so heiß wird.


@drebbin

RAFF hat mal bei der Asus Strix die Original Lüfter gegen 2 120mm Delta Lüfter getauscht, da ging die Karte nicht mehr über 45° (wenn ich mich recht entsinne), natürlich laut wie Hölle aber mit zwei guten 120mm Lüftern (Noctua, Noiseblocker,...), solltest da auch gute Temps zusammen bringen, wäre einen Versuch wert.


----------



## Ralle@ (2. September 2018)

sry, doppel post


----------



## Elistaer (2. September 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> AMD Confirms New 7nm Radeon Graphics Cards Launching in 2018


Sag mal hab ich da 20 TFLOPS gelesen das ding wäre ein Monster und dann nur 345qmm groß das wäre ein sahne stück. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (2. September 2018)

Andantech spricht von einer groben Schätzung mit Tendenz nach oben. Aber auch in 400mm^2 wäre das ne Menge.
AMD ist leider nicht dafür bekannt viel für sich behalten zu können, also muss man davon ausgehen dass es dazu tatsächlich kein Gamer-Pendant geben wird.


----------



## Rolk (2. September 2018)

Ist es bei Vega normal das sich die Leistungsüberwachung im Spiel nicht mehr einblenden lässt, sobald man im Wattman herum gespielt hat?


----------



## drebbin (2. September 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> @drebbin
> 
> RAFF hat mal bei der Asus Strix die Original Lüfter gegen 2 120mm Delta Lüfter getauscht, da ging die Karte nicht mehr über 45° (wenn ich mich recht entsinne), natürlich laut wie Hölle aber mit zwei guten 120mm Lüftern (Noctua, Noiseblocker,...), solltest da auch gute Temps zusammen bringen, wäre einen Versuch wert.



Achso ihr meint sowas hier ?


----------



## ATIR290 (2. September 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Ganz schön viel Volt für den geringen Takt.
> Kein Wunder dass die Karte so heiß wird.



Die lagen anfangs an
Der Takt wird mit 0,885 Volt gehalten, dies konnte ich eben nicht abspeichern da sofort weg musste.


----------



## Elistaer (2. September 2018)

Hier der Artikel + Forums thread welchen er meint. 

Er meint den Ghetto Mod 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (2. September 2018)

YouTube

Hatten wir das eigentlich schon hier? Wenn das ne Mobile GPU so kann dann steh ich der neuen AMD RT-API doch nochmal optimistischer gegenüber.

Btw. Aus dem Laden arbeiten scheinbar einige Leute mittlerweile bei AMD (laut UFD-Tech)


----------



## drstoecker (2. September 2018)

drebbin schrieb:


> Was meinst du denn genau mit Lüftermod?



alte Lüfter runter und Alternative drauf. In der 10ner pcgh ist dazu ein interessanter Artikel drin, getestet mit verschiedenen Lüfter.


----------



## drebbin (2. September 2018)

Ich habe es doch extra gerade verlinkt :p

Post 5234


----------



## Darkknightrippper (2. September 2018)

Da ich innerhalb der nächsten 2 Wochen auf eine RX 56 aufrüsten möchte, wollte ich mal Fragen wie es mit den HotSpot Temperaturen bei der Powercolor Red Dragon aussieht.
Habe leider in keinem Review/Forum Informationen dazu gefunden. Ich werde die Vega definitiv undervolten und versuchen einen möglichst hohen HBM Takt zu erreichen. 
Ich glaube nicht, dass sich für mich der Aufpreis zur Nitro+ lohnt, da ich die Grafikkarte nicht zurückschicken werden, wenn ich keinen Samsung HBM für ein V64-Bios erhalte. 
Da spare ich mir lieber die 60€ anstatt auf ne 50/50 Chance zu setzen.
Aktuell nutze ich noch einen Full-HD Monitor, aber bis Ende des Jahres wollte ich mir einen WQHD Monitor mit FreeSync anschaffen (aktueller Favorit: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 Silver Crow).

Aktuell habe ich folgende Hardware:
CPU: Ryzen 7 1700 @3,8GHz
RAM: 16GiB DDR4  Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000MHz
GPU: GigaByte GTX 970 Gaming G1
NT: Corsair RM650x (ca. 1 Jahr alt, habs echt günstig bei nem ZackZack Angebot geschnappt, sonst wäre es ein BeQuiet Straight Power geworden)
CASE: Corsair Carbide 300R


----------



## drstoecker (2. September 2018)

Darkknightrippper schrieb:


> Da ich innerhalb der nächsten 2 Wochen auf eine RX 56 aufrüsten möchte, wollte ich mal Fragen wie es mit den HotSpot Temperaturen bei der Powercolor Red Dragon aussieht.
> Habe leider in keinem Review/Forum Informationen dazu gefunden. Ich werde die Vega definitiv undervolten und versuchen einen möglichst hohen HBM Takt zu erreichen.
> Ich glaube nicht, dass sich für mich der Aufpreis zur Nitro+ lohnt, da ich die Grafikkarte nicht zurückschicken werden, wenn ich keinen Samsung HBM für ein V64-Bios erhalte.
> Da spare ich mir lieber die 60€ anstatt auf ne 50/50 Chance zu setzen.
> ...


In fullhd wird sich Vega langweilen, Nutz dich downsampling um dem entgegenzuwirken.


----------



## Gurdi (2. September 2018)

Darkknightrippper schrieb:


> Da ich innerhalb der nächsten 2 Wochen auf eine RX 56 aufrüsten möchte, wollte ich mal Fragen wie es mit den HotSpot Temperaturen bei der Powercolor Red Dragon aussieht.
> Habe leider in keinem Review/Forum Informationen dazu gefunden. Ich werde die Vega definitiv undervolten und versuchen einen möglichst hohen HBM Takt zu erreichen.
> Ich glaube nicht, dass sich für mich der Aufpreis zur Nitro+ lohnt, da ich die Grafikkarte nicht zurückschicken werden, wenn ich keinen Samsung HBM für ein V64-Bios erhalte.
> Da spare ich mir lieber die 60€ anstatt auf ne 50/50 Chance zu setzen.
> ...



Die Nanobords lassen sich sowieso nicht flashen, wenn du die Karte eh undervoltest dann kriegst du auch aus der Dragon mehr als genug Leistung raus. Der HBM bringt beim übertaken am meisten Leistungszuwachs in hohen Auflösungen.

Eine Nitro lässt sich naürlich deutlich besser übertakten und bleibt dabei deutlich leiser. Die Dragon war in Deutschland bisher nicht zu vernünftigen Preisen verfügbar, hier im Forum ist mir auch niemand bekannt der diese Karte hat. Generell gilt die Karte aber als ausgewogen wenn man nicht gerade high OC betreiben möchte. Ihre 1,55Ghz Core und rund 920-980Mhz HBm wird die aber auch schaffen.


----------



## Dunnlock (3. September 2018)

Darkknightrippper schrieb:


> Da ich innerhalb der nächsten 2 Wochen auf eine RX 56 aufrüsten möchte, wollte ich mal Fragen wie es mit den HotSpot Temperaturen bei der Powercolor Red Dragon aussieht.
> Habe leider in keinem Review/Forum Informationen dazu gefunden. Ich werde die Vega definitiv undervolten und versuchen einen möglichst hohen HBM Takt zu erreichen.
> Ich glaube nicht, dass sich für mich der Aufpreis zur Nitro+ lohnt, da ich die Grafikkarte nicht zurückschicken werden, wenn ich keinen Samsung HBM für ein V64-Bios erhalte.
> Da spare ich mir lieber die 60€ anstatt auf ne 50/50 Chance zu setzen.
> ...



Cracky von Rawiioli hat die am Samstag bei seiner Bastelnach getestet, hier der Link zu den Videos Twitch und Twitch. Beim ersten Video mußt du etwas vorspulen.
Ansonsten wird es wohl in den nächsten Tagen bei seinem Youtube Kanal zu sehen sein YouTube.


----------



## Rolk (3. September 2018)

Hier stehen ein paar Worte zu den Temperaturen der RX56 Red Dragon drin. Sieht soweit unproblematisch aus. Ich habe die Karte seit Samstag selber, aber mich nur oberflächlich damit befasst. Die vorhandene Zeit habe ich lieber zum Zocken genutzt. 

PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Red Dragon im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase


----------



## Downsampler (3. September 2018)

Hier gibts Testvideos zur Red Dragon:

YouTube

YouTube


----------



## Sharijan (3. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ich überlege mir den Samsung 49CHG90 zu holen, doch hab ich starke bedenken das eine Vega64 mit der Auflösung 3840x1080 Probleme bekommen wird bei den kommenden Titeln wie Tomb Raider, The Division 2 oder Anthem. Hat von euch vielleicht jemand Erfahrungen wie die Vega 64 sich bisher mit der Auflösung schlägt? Ich bin einer der nur ungern unter die Grafikeinstellung "High" geht.


----------



## Olstyle (3. September 2018)

Hohe Auflösung+HDR ist das wo die Vega am wenigsten Abstand zur 1080 hat. Und neben der Nano-PCBs auch der einzige Grund warum ich mit einer liebäugel.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (3. September 2018)

Hab' günstig eine Vega 64 über eBay erworben - Hersteller ist Yeston, AMD Referenz Design.
Rechnung (GearBest Import) dazu, ist gerade mal einen Monat jung, kein "Mining-Opfer".

Problem (so auch vom Verkäufer geschildert): Die Karte läuft mit aktuellem Windows 10  (Version 1807) nur mit älteren Treibern - Windows Basic, 17.7.2 WHQL und 18.2.1 WHQL.
Mit diesen Treibern taktet die Karte im IDLE brav herunter, Benchmarks (Firestrike, Superposition) laufen ohne Absturz, die Temperaturen sind ok (~78 Grad auf dem Chip, ~84 Grad auf dem HBM).

Mit neueren Treibern (17.5.1 WHQL, 17.7.1 und 18.8.2) bekomme ich während der Installation einen Black Screen, Rettung gibt's nur mit einem Hard-Reset (Taster am PC Gehäuse oder Steckdosenleiste).
Anschließend ist die Darstellung ab dem Windows-Login total im Eimer - so als ob die GPU einen weg hat (bunte Pixel, Artefakte, Flächen verfälscht und kaum erkennbar).
 Wenn ich mich blind einlogge, gibt's einen BSOD mit "VIDEO_SHEDULER_INTERNAL_ERROR".
Ein frisch installiertes Windows 10 (auch 1807) auf einer separaten SSD zeigt exakt das gleiche Verhalten.

Ist euch sowas schonmal unter gekommen?
Ist die Karte im Eimer oder ist das ein Problem von Windows mit den aktuellen AMD Treibern?


----------



## Rolk (3. September 2018)

Sharijan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich überlege mir den Samsung 49CHG90 zu holen, doch hab ich starke bedenken das eine Vega64 mit der Auflösung 3840x1080 Probleme bekommen wird bei den kommenden Titeln wie Tomb Raider, The Division 2 oder Anthem. Hat von euch vielleicht jemand Erfahrungen wie die Vega 64 sich bisher mit der Auflösung schlägt? Ich bin einer der nur ungern unter die Grafikeinstellung "High" geht.



Das sind kaum mehr Pixel als bei WQHD. Ich sehe da keine Probleme. Ich habe selbst gerade eine RX56 gekauft mit der Zielsetzung 4K @40-60 fps @high. Bei mir wird es enger werden, aber bisher sieht es gut aus.


----------



## blautemple (3. September 2018)

Sharijan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich überlege mir den Samsung 49CHG90 zu holen, doch hab ich starke bedenken das eine Vega64 mit der Auflösung 3840x1080 Probleme bekommen wird bei den kommenden Titeln wie Tomb Raider, The Division 2 oder Anthem. Hat von euch vielleicht jemand Erfahrungen wie die Vega 64 sich bisher mit der Auflösung schlägt? Ich bin einer der nur ungern unter die Grafikeinstellung "High" geht.



Wenn du wirklich nicht unter "Hoch" gehen willst wird das mit den kommenden sehr eng. Selbst bei aktuellen Titeln musst du da schon weiter runter wenn du in die Nähe von 60fps kommen willst.


----------



## Olstyle (3. September 2018)

@fisch:
Firmware/Bios Wechsel könnte vielleicht was bringen.


----------



## petercon (3. September 2018)

Hallo Leute,

bin seit gut 3 Wochen Besitzer einer SAPPHIRE NITRO+ Radeon™ RX Vega 64.
Läuft soweit auch gut, nur die ominöse Hotspot Temp...
Habe bereits Kühler runter und Grizzly Kryonaut drauf gemacht, aber es ändert nicht viel.
Im Turbo Modus (270W) läuft der Hotspot so gegen die 105-110°C und GPU mit ca. 80-85°C und HBM2 ca. 90-95°C.
Jetzt habe ich versucht alle möglichen Tipps einzuholen, aber ich komme nie auf ein gutes Ergebnis.
Habe versucht undervolting zu betreiben über Wattman:
P7 Spannung auf 1100mV, P6 auf 1050mV (Takt so gelassen) HBM auf 1050mV Takt gelassen und PT auf 0% eingstellt.
3dMark läuft zwar durch, aber trotz niedrieger Spannung immer noch auf 240W und der takt geht auf 1400Mhz runter....
Verstehe ich nicht.
Lasse ich auf Balanced Modus (240W) hat sie wieder 1550Mhz (im Schnitt) auch bei 240W Verbrauch.

Treiber ist der 18.8.2. Temps ausgelesen mit GPU-Z (neueste Version).

Habt ihr noch Tipps oder Infos für mich, wie ich die Vega richtig undervolten kann (wegen den temps und der Lautstärke)?
Im Balanced Modus wird GPU ca. 75°C, Hotspot 95-100°C heiß.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## WhoRainZone (3. September 2018)

Vega taktet ab 105° Hotspot runter.
Aber irgendwas kann da bei dir nicht passen, die Temps sind ja schlimmer als bei meiner 56 Nano.

Die 1100mv sind mMn auch viel zu hoch, bei der 64er weiß ich das aber nicht genau.
Lies dich am besten mal hier ein: AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 und RX Vega 56 Overclocking/Undervolting-Thread

Achja, willkommen im Forum


----------



## petercon (3. September 2018)

Habe den Kühler auch schon mehrfach runter und probiert anders anzubauen (also Schrauben mal über Kreuz anzehen und dergleichen), bringt aber nicht viel.
Der Kühler vpn Sapphire ist eh komisch. Die Schraubenaufnahmen für die GPU ragen auf der einen Seite (2 Stück) 1mm weiter raus als die anderen....
Wie gesagt im Balanced Modus passt  ja soweit auch, nur ein undervolting bringt irgendwie nicht viel, bzw. stlle ich mich zu blöd an.
Wenn ich nur die Spannung von P7 und P6 leicht ändere, taktet die Karte auf ca. 1400MHz runter (bei 3dMark Time Spy)...

Habe gerade eine gute Info von Alphacool erhalten.
In ca. 2-3 Wochen wird es eine LC Kühlung von Alphacool für die Sapphire (11275-03-40G) geben....

Habe ich mir eventuell durch Wattman oder OverdrivenTool die Registry (Einstellungen der Spannungen) geschossen?


----------



## WhoRainZone (3. September 2018)

petercon schrieb:


> Habe den Kühler auch schon mehrfach runter und probiert anders anzubauen (also Schrauben mal über Kreuz anzehen und dergleichen), bringt aber nicht viel.
> Der Kühler vpn Sapphire ist eh komisch. Die Schraubenaufnahmen für die GPU ragen auf der einen Seite (2 Stück) 1mm weiter raus als die anderen....


Hier kann dir wohl nur ein Besitzer einer Nitro+ helfen...


> Habe ich mir eventuell durch Wattman oder OverdrivenTool die Registry (Einstellungen der Spannungen) geschossen?


Die kannst du ja einfach zurücksetzen 

Teste mal 1500MHz @950mV
Wenn das Stabil läuft den Takt in kleinen Schritten (zB. 10MHz) anheben, sobald das nicht mehr stable ist Spannung etwas hoch usw. so lange, bis du mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden bist.
Es wirkt trotzdem so, als ob deine Karte Thermal Throttling betreibt 

Warte am besten, bis jemand mit viel know-how antwortet. Ich kann nur das wiedergeben, was ich hier gelernt habe


----------



## petercon (3. September 2018)

Und Speicher erstmal auf 945/1100 laufen lassen?


----------



## WhoRainZone (3. September 2018)

> Der Wert Speicherspannung sollte auf 1000 stehen oder höher, sonst könnt Ihr den HBM Takt nicht über 1020Mhz hinaus anheben da die SOC Clock sonst zu niedrig ist. Dieser Wert bestimmt auch die mindestens anliegende Spannung der GPU -50mv. Habt Ihr also hier 1100, ist 1050mv die Mindestspannung. Steht hier 950 ist 900mv die Mindestspannung etc. Das LC Bios hat generell höhere SOC Clocks und ist deswegen auch für massives undervolten interessant in Verbindung mit hohem Speichertakt! Hier könnt Ihr also auch einen Wert unterhalb von 1000 einstellen ohne Abstriche beim HBM OC.
> Je nach Einstellung auf dem SOC Controller findet ein pauschaler Abzug von 50Mv auf eure eingestellte Corespannung statt.
> Habt Ihr also beispielsweise 1000 auf dem SOC Controller, und verwendet auf P7 beim Core 1150 resultiert dass in einer anliegenden Spannung von 1100mv!
> Habt Ihr 1200 auf dem SOC und 1050 auf dem Core wird der Corewert ignoriert und die Mindestspannung wird angelegt, also 1150(1200-50)
> ...


AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 und RX Vega 56 Overclocking/Undervolting-Thread

Ich empfehle dir immernoch diesen Thread 

Aber ich würde erstmal den GPU-Takt/Spannung ausloten und dann den Speicher.
Solange der HBM unter 90° bleibt, passt das erstmal so


----------



## Serenity1904 (3. September 2018)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe mir eine Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 64 Nitro+ gekauft. Leider hat diese ein sehr lautes Spulenfiepen wenn Last anliegt. Selbst beim surfen im Internet hört man ein Surren. Ich habe bereits eine zweite erhalten, diese macht genau dieselben Probleme. Morgen bekomme ich die Red Devil testweise ausgeliehen um zuschauen ob diese bei mir auch Probleme verursacht. 
Hat jemand bereits Erfahrung mit derartigen "extremen" Spulenfiepen? 

Kann man sagen ob die Red Devil allgemein besser ist, oder nehmen die beiden sich nichts? 

Gruß


----------



## Sonmace (3. September 2018)

Serenity1904 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> ich habe mir eine Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 64 Nitro+ gekauft. Leider hat diese ein sehr lautes Spulenfiepen wenn Last anliegt. Selbst beim surfen im Internet hört man ein Surren. Ich habe bereits eine zweite erhalten, diese macht genau dieselben Probleme. Morgen bekomme ich die Red Devil testweise ausgeliehen um zuschauen ob diese bei mir auch Probleme verursacht.
> Hat jemand bereits Erfahrung mit derartigen "extremen" Spulenfiepen?
> ...




bist du sicher das es von der Graka kommt, bei mir war es das netzteil das durch die hohen lasten verurschat wurde.


----------



## blautemple (3. September 2018)

Was hat die Temperatur mit Spulenfiepen im Idle zu tun?


----------



## Serenity1904 (3. September 2018)

Sonmace schrieb:


> bist du sicher das es von der Graka kommt, bei mir war es das netzteil das durch die hohen lasten verurschat wurde.



Also vom "hören" her ja definitiv die Graka. 
Ich habe dann testweise meine alte r9 390 eingebaut dort war es nicht mehr zu hören- 

ich habe das Netzteil dann auch mal außerhalb des Gehäuse angeschlossen und mein Ohr rangehalten, kein fiepen nichts. 
Also ich bin mir zu 99% sicher das die Grafifkarte surrt. 

Netzteil habe ich ein BeQuiet Straight Power 11 650W


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (3. September 2018)

Kann man testen... Lock mal die FPS auf irgendwas niedrigen... so 30 FPS oder so... Manchmal isses dann weg. Bringt dir nicht viel, aber zum identifizieren reichts.


----------



## Serenity1904 (3. September 2018)

Was auch noch recht komisch ist, seitdem ich die neue Grafikkarte verbaut habe bekomme ich ruckler bei CsGo, bei hohen FPS. Sobald ich diese auf 144 festmache läuft das Bild richtig flüßig.


----------



## Rallyesport (3. September 2018)

Darkknightrippper schrieb:


> Da ich innerhalb der nächsten 2 Wochen auf eine RX 56 aufrüsten möchte, wollte ich mal Fragen wie es mit den HotSpot Temperaturen bei der Powercolor Red Dragon aussieht.
> Habe leider in keinem Review/Forum Informationen dazu gefunden. Ich werde die Vega definitiv undervolten und versuchen einen möglichst hohen HBM Takt zu erreichen.
> Ich glaube nicht, dass sich für mich der Aufpreis zur Nitro+ lohnt, da ich die Grafikkarte nicht zurückschicken werden, wenn ich keinen Samsung HBM für ein V64-Bios erhalte.
> Da spare ich mir lieber die 60€ anstatt auf ne 50/50 Chance zu setzen.
> ...



Huhu ich hab den Monitor, such dir was gescheiteres


----------



## Rolk (3. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Nanobords lassen sich sowieso nicht flashen, wenn du die Karte eh undervoltest dann kriegst du auch aus der Dragon mehr als genug Leistung raus. Der HBM bringt beim übertaken am meisten Leistungszuwachs in hohen Auflösungen.
> 
> Eine Nitro lässt sich naürlich deutlich besser übertakten und bleibt dabei deutlich leiser. Die Dragon war in Deutschland bisher nicht zu vernünftigen Preisen verfügbar, hier im Forum ist mir auch niemand bekannt der diese Karte hat. Generell gilt die Karte aber als ausgewogen wenn man nicht gerade high OC betreiben möchte. Ihre 1,55Ghz Core und rund 920-980Mhz HBm wird die aber auch schaffen.



Also meine Red Dragon macht so wie es bisher aussieht 1520 MHz bei 1000mV. Mehr Spannung bringt nichts und bei 950 mV schmiert sie mir ab, wenn auch nur sehr selten. HBM-oc habe ich nicht getestet. Ich weis auch gar nicht ob ich das will, der Haltbarkeit der Karte zuliebe.


----------



## Gurdi (3. September 2018)

Rolk schrieb:


> Also meine Red Dragon macht so wie es bisher aussieht 1520 MHz bei 1000mV. Mehr Spannung bringt nichts und bei 950 mV schmiert sie mir ab, wenn auch nur sehr selten. HBM-oc habe ich nicht getestet. Ich weis auch gar nicht ob ich das will, der Haltbarkeit der Karte zuliebe.



Der HBM ist pflegeleicht, da brauchst dir keine Gedanken machen, bei 1,25V sowieso nicht. Takte den rauf sonst bist du Bandbreitenlimitiert.



petercon schrieb:


> Habe den Kühler auch schon mehrfach runter und probiert anders anzubauen (also Schrauben mal über Kreuz anzehen und dergleichen), bringt aber nicht viel.
> Der Kühler vpn Sapphire ist eh komisch. Die Schraubenaufnahmen für die GPU ragen auf der einen Seite (2 Stück) 1mm weiter raus als die anderen....
> Wie gesagt im Balanced Modus passt  ja soweit auch, nur ein undervolting bringt irgendwie nicht viel, bzw. stlle ich mich zu blöd an.
> Wenn ich nur die Spannung von P7 und P6 leicht ändere, taktet die Karte auf ca. 1400MHz runter (bei 3dMark Time Spy)...
> ...




Mach mal Bilder, wie genau hast du die WLP aufgetragen?Ich hoffe nicht so wie auf einer CPU? WLP bei Vega immer etwas dicker aufgtragen. Ist Dein Chip moldet oder unmoldet?


----------



## Serenity1904 (3. September 2018)

Hallo  Gurdi,

ich habe nun folgende Einstellung in Wattman vorgenommen. Vielleicht magst du mal drüberschauen. 

Wie kann ich die Einstellung am besten Testen? 3D Mark Firestrike ein paar mal laufen lassen? 

Vielen Dank für deine Unterstützung 

Gruß


----------



## Noy (4. September 2018)

Vielleicht interessiert es jemanden. Hab es selber noch nicht getestet: You can undervolt Vega'''s in Linux now. : Amd

Würde gerne erstmal meine Hotspot Temperatur auslesen können. Weiß aber nicht wie, lm_sensors gibt nur einen Wert aus und keine Ahnung welcher das ist.


----------



## Basti1988 (4. September 2018)

So ein ganzes Stück weiter ��




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## petercon (4. September 2018)

Morgen Leute,

habe gestern mal die Einstellungen getestet.
GPU läuft jetzt auf:
P6 1632/950mV
P7 1632/950mV
Mem 945Mhz die Spannung in Wattman 1000mV

Damit läuft meine Karte bei Fire Strike Extrem gut durch.
Nur der Speicher macht in Time Spy bei 980Mhz dicke Backen-->Absturz.
Temps: GPU 68°C, Hotspot 89°C, HBM 75°C

Damit kann ich erstmal leben. Jemand noch Tipps wegen des Speichers?

@Gurdi
Och nö, jetzt habe ich die Karte zum 6 ten mal zusammen gebaut und eigentlich wollte ich nicht mehr....
Mal schauen, wenn es am WE regnet dann ja.
Chip ist gemoldet und ja die WLP hab ich etwas dicker als bei der CPU aufgetragen.
Habe auch festgestellt, dass es besser ist die Schrauben nicht ganz so fest anzuziehen. Also schon handfest, aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Gurdi (4. September 2018)

Wenns läuft ist es ja in Ordnung.


----------



## petercon (4. September 2018)

Nur der Speicher geht nicht so wie von vielen angegeben.


----------



## Rallyesport (4. September 2018)

1050 sollten eigentlich ohne Probleme zu schaffen sein.


----------



## petercon (4. September 2018)

Bei meiner keine Chance.
Bei 980 ist Schluss.
Vielleicht mache ich auch noch was falsch?
Im Wattman ist unter der Speicherspannung 1000mV eingetragen und beim PL ist es egal ob ich auf 10% oder 50% stelle.
Der HBM geht einfach nicht hoch bzw. habe ich bei time spy Grafikfreeze, nur der Ton läuft weiter...


----------



## Richi1605 (4. September 2018)

Eure Meinung kurz, geht da noch was oder ist das schon so ok ? 

GPU max. 1600 Mhz 
Hotspot bei max 69C°
GPU Temp nicht über 60C°
Verbrauch ~240W +-
HBM gehen auch 1060 nur da kommt es ganz ganz ganz selten zu problemen deswegen hab ich da ein wenig weg genommen und läuft stabil


----------



## petercon (4. September 2018)

Wie bekommst du nur solche Temps hin?
Hab die gleiche GraKa und bei mir läuft die Hotspottemp wesentlich höher und der RAM geht bei mir auch nicht so hoch.
Welche Temps hat der HBM?


----------



## Basti1988 (4. September 2018)

Vielleicht ein besserer Airflow im Gehäuse was die Wärme besser abtransportiert.


----------



## Gurdi (4. September 2018)

Es bringt bei Vega oft etwas sich kurz zu besinnen und beim Speicher oder Core mal testweise ienige Mhz runter zu nehmen um zu schauen ob auf der anderen Komponente nicht doch noch etwas geht. Takt und Speicher am Limit macht oft Probleme. Meist lohnt es sich etwas Coretakt raus zu nehmen um dafür den Speicher höher zu takten. in niederen Auflösungen sollte man eher den Core bevorzugen.


----------



## petercon (4. September 2018)

Also an Gehäusebelüftung kann ich mich beim Silverstone Raven 02 nun echt nicht beklagen.
Da kommen nur sehr wenige Gehäuse mit.
Habe auch bereits versucht den Coretakt zu senken (1400Mhz) um zu sehen ob der Speicher noch was kann-->leider nein.
Es bleibt bei den 980Mhz.
Andere frage: Hatte schon wer die Sapphire rx 64 Vega Nitro+ zerlegt?
Mich würde interessieren wie der oder diejenigen den GPU Halter festgeschraubt haben (also wie fest und in welcher Reihenfolge)
Mein Schrauben sind nicht ganz eingedreht, aber hatte beim festschrauben schon Widerstand. Es geht aber auch ohne Probleme mehr....

Mir drängt sich immer mehr das Poblem auf, dass der Kühler nicht richtig fest sitzt.....


----------



## Gurdi (4. September 2018)

Das ist zu vermuten bei deinen zu schlechten Werten für eine Nitro.


----------



## Basti1988 (4. September 2018)

petercon schrieb:


> Andere frage: Hatte schon wer die Sapphire rx 64 Vega Nitro+ zerlegt?
> Mich würde interessieren wie der oder diejenigen den GPU Halter festgeschraubt haben (also wie fest und in welcher Reihenfolge)
> Mein Schrauben sind nicht ganz eingedreht, aber hatte beim festschrauben schon Widerstand. Es geht aber auch ohne Probleme mehr....



Ja habe die letzte Woche zerlegt. 

Habe das auf Instagram dokumentiert, kannst mir gerne ne PN schicken.

Der Kühlkörper besteht aus zwei Teilen, kann sein das die nicht 100%tig aufeinander liegen, das solltest du mal prüfen.


----------



## Richi1605 (4. September 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein besserer Airflow im Gehäuse was die Wärme besser abtransportiert.



ich habe 2x 140mm Lüfter die direkt auf die Graka pusten und dann noch 2 weitere die indirekt frischluft ins gehäuse gehäuse befördern also an luft mangelt es nicht xD

Wegen hotspot, wenn ich die Spannung rauf nehmme habe ich auch bei dem Hotspot Temperaturen von 85C°+

Aber einen großen Nachteil hat meine Graka..... habe Spuhlenfiepen xD


----------



## drstoecker (4. September 2018)

petercon schrieb:


> Also an Gehäusebelüftung kann ich mich beim Silverstone Raven 02 nun echt nicht beklagen.
> Da kommen nur sehr wenige Gehäuse mit.
> Habe auch bereits versucht den Coretakt zu senken (1400Mhz) um zu sehen ob der Speicher noch was kann-->leider nein.
> Es bleibt bei den 980Mhz.
> ...


Evtl. Unterschiedliche Länge der Schrauben?


----------



## petercon (4. September 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Evtl. Unterschiedliche Länge der Schrauben?



Kann nicht sein, sind ja die originalen.
Nur die Gewindestangen, die auf dem Kühler montiert sind sind unterschiedlich.
Die linke Seite ist ca. 1mm höher als die rechte...


----------



## petercon (4. September 2018)

So,

habe die 64 nochmal auseinandergebaut und Fotos gemacht.


----------



## petercon (4. September 2018)

Auf dem letzten und vorletzten Bild seht ihr die Unterschiede....


----------



## petercon (4. September 2018)

Und hier neu verschraubt und bearbeitet


----------



## petercon (4. September 2018)

Hier die Ergebnisse nach einem kurzen Test mit Firestrik extrem und undervolting.
Was meint Ihr?
Die HBM Temp hatte irgendwie einen peak bei GPU-Z ist aber ein Bug


----------



## Rallyesport (4. September 2018)

Das habe ich auch das die GBM Temp. bzw alle Temps, manchmal für 1 Sek. nen ausreißer nach oben haben, das kannste getrost ignorieren. 

BTW:
Seit Gestern habe ich Jurassic World, das läuft sauber auf 70FPS (gedeckelt) ohne Ausreißer nach unten bei komplett Ultra auf WQHD! 
Also das Spiel sieht fantastisch aus und läuft Butterweich, Hut ab, das ist echt nen Ding! Leider bekomme ich Free Sync bei dem Spiel nicht zum laufen... 

Ganz im Gegensatz zum neuen DLC von the Hunter Call of the Wild. 
Die läuft auf meinen Einstellungen (vorher Min 48FPS auf unter 30 FPS... da muss ich die Grafik so zurück drehen, das es schon schlecht ausschaut um wieder an die 50FPS zu kommen? 
Vega zu schwach, oder Spiel schlecht optimiert?


----------



## MfDoom (4. September 2018)

@Richie1605: die LEDs schon ausgeschaltet? Die machen ganz schön Krach. Bei mir wurde auch das Spulenzirpen mit der Zeit leiser, haben sich eingegroovt


----------



## Richi1605 (4. September 2018)

MfDoom schrieb:


> @Richie1605: die LEDs schon ausgeschaltet? Die machen ganz schön Krach. Bei mir wurde auch das Spulenzirpen mit der Zeit leiser, haben sich eingegroovt



Danke für den Tipp ich Probiere es mal aus


----------



## RawMangoJuli (5. September 2018)

keien Lust mir 535 Seiten durch zu lesen ^^

hat jemand von euch vega schonmal für Tensorflow verwendet ?


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (5. September 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> keien Lust mir 535 Seiten durch zu lesen ^^
> 
> hat jemand von euch vega schonmal für Tensorflow verwendet ?



Ich glaube nicht, was brauchst du denn?


----------



## blazethelight (5. September 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> keien Lust mir 535 Seiten durch zu lesen ^^
> 
> hat jemand von euch vega schonmal für Tensorflow verwendet ?


Ich selbst nicht.
Laut Github gibt es aber eine Open CL Variante, damit könnte man es versuchen: GitHub - hughperkins/tf-coriander: OpenCL 1.2 implementation for Tensorflow


----------



## Zerosix-06 (5. September 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> BTW:
> Seit Gestern habe ich Jurassic World, das läuft sauber auf 70FPS (gedeckelt) ohne Ausreißer nach unten bei komplett Ultra auf WQHD!
> Also das Spiel sieht fantastisch aus und läuft Butterweich, Hut ab, das ist echt nen Ding! Leider bekomme ich Free Sync bei dem Spiel nicht zum laufen...



oh ja, das Spiel sieht echt lecker aus habe es ebenfalls am Sonntag Abend angefangen ... macht richtig Spass und kostet (zu) viel Zeit, man kann irgendwie nicht aufhören.
Läuft bei mir ebenfalls in Ultra-WQHD mit allem auf max ebenfalls mit 75FPS+ ohne nennenswerte Ausreißer nach unten mit der V56, wie deckelst du denn auf 70FPS? normalerweise begrenze ich auch immer per Treiber auf 74 FPS wegen Freesync hat aber in diesem Spiel nicht funktioniert, die FPS gingen auf teilweise über 90 hoch. Habe dann VSync ingame aktiviert und dadurch bleibt er schön bei 75 FPS.

Ob Freesync aktiv/nicht aktiv ist wäre mir jetzt nicht direkt aufgefallen, da das Game eh recht Stabil auf 75FPS im VSync hängt. Auch finde ich in dieser Art Spiel Freesync nicht wirklich nötig, man hat ja selten schnellere Bewegungen wie in Shootern usw.


----------



## Rallyesport (5. September 2018)

Die sind durch V-Sync gedeckelt  
Naja schalte das mal aus dann haste extremes tearing wenn du über die Insel scrollst, das geht garnicht. 
Aber ja da die FPS stabil bleiben ists egal ob V-Sync oder Free Sync. 
Und wie gesagt, selten so ein gut optimiertes Spiel gesehen was noch so gut ausschaut.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (5. September 2018)

blazethelight schrieb:


> Ich selbst nicht.
> Laut Github gibt es aber eine Open CL Variante, damit könnte man es versuchen: GitHub - hughperkins/tf-coriander: OpenCL 1.2 implementation for Tensorflow



Es gibt auch hiptensorflow, das kann aber nur ROCm und es gibt keras, dafür gibt es ein plaidML backend... Der Vorteil von letzterem: es läuft mit Nvidia und AMD, bzw. soll laufen. Wie weit der Support für Nvidia ist weiß ich aus Ermangelung einer Nvidia-Karte nicht.

Ob eine reine OpenCL 1.2 Variante so mega ist weiß ich nicht. (also wirklich nicht abwertend, sondern ich weiß es wirklich einfach nicht) Aber ich denk ne High-Level-API wie plaidML ist schöner.

Tensorflow mit Vega geht, man muss nur eben schauen ob man "crossplattform"- (wenn man's so nennen will) Tensorflow will oder ob einem AMD ODER Nvidia reicht...

@RawMangoJuli Ich hab ein Kubuntu-Sys mit ner Vega, ist nur der RAM hinüber... Der RAM kommt aber die oder nächste Woche wieder. Wenn ich was für dich ausprobieren soll, würde ich machen wenn ich dazu komm. Hätte auch Zugriff auf eine Frontier Edition wenn dich die interessiert.

For Reference: plaidml/README.md at master . plaidml/plaidml . GitHub


----------



## WhoRainZone (5. September 2018)

Mein Wakü-Stuff von Aliexpress ist da! 
Früher als gedacht  hab mir den rest noch garnicht gekauft.
Vegano LC incoming!


----------



## Richi1605 (5. September 2018)

MfDoom schrieb:


> @Richie1605: die LEDs schon ausgeschaltet? Die machen ganz schön Krach. Bei mir wurde auch das Spulenzirpen mit der Zeit leiser, haben sich eingegroovt



Habs Probiert hilft nicht, naja egal stört mich ja nicht


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (5. September 2018)

So, ich habe mir gerade eine Sapphire Vega 64 bestellt. Nach fünf (teuren) G-Sync Monitoren, die ich wegen Pixelfehlern, Staubeinschlüssen, starkes BLB und sogar Kratzer auf dem Display zurückgeschickt habe, hatte ich keine Lust mehr. 
Die Vega 64 wird jetzt den Anfang eines Bastelprojekts machen, an dem am Ende ein reiner AMD-Rechner stehen soll.


----------



## Gurdi (5. September 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> So, ich habe mir gerade eine Sapphire Vega 64 bestellt. Nach fünf (teuren) G-Sync Monitoren, die ich wegen Pixelfehlern, Staubeinschlüssen, starkes BLB und sogar Kratzer auf dem Display zurückgeschickt habe, hatte ich keine Lust mehr.
> Die Vega 64 wird jetzt den Anfang eines Bastelprojekts machen, an dem am Ende ein reiner AMD-Rechner stehen soll.



Wirst es nicht bereuen, vor allem die guten Monitore auf dem markt aktuell mit Freesync sind einfach Top.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (5. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wirst es nicht bereuen, vor allem die guten Monitore auf dem markt aktuell mit Freesync sind einfach Top.



Ich hab überlegt, den von dir getesteten Samsung Monitor zu kaufen. Nur leider hat der einen so großen Standfuß. Und da ich in einem Studentenwohnheim wohne, kann ich auch nicht einfach den Schreibtisch hier rausreißen und mir einen neuen kaufen.
Ich werde wohl erstmal einen "Vernunftskauf" machen. Also einen von diesen hier:
AOC Agon AG322QCX, 31.5"
LG Electronics 32GK850F-B, 31.5"

Und dann warte ich mal den LG 34GK950F ab. Allerdings hoffe ich noch darauf, dass wir endlich mal Freesync-UHD-Monitore mit 144 Hz und mind. 32" sehen.


----------



## drstoecker (5. September 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> So, ich habe mir gerade eine Sapphire Vega 64 bestellt. Nach fünf (teuren) G-Sync Monitoren, die ich wegen Pixelfehlern, Staubeinschlüssen, starkes BLB und sogar Kratzer auf dem Display zurückgeschickt habe, hatte ich keine Lust mehr.
> Die Vega 64 wird jetzt den Anfang eines Bastelprojekts machen, an dem am Ende ein reiner AMD-Rechner stehen soll.


Hast du alle Monitore neu gekauft oder als b-ware?
wunder mich etwas über die Mängel.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (5. September 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Hast du alle Monitore neu gekauft oder als b-ware?
> wunder mich etwas über die Mängel.



Alles neue Monitore. Ich habe wohl alle Nieten gezogen, die  man in der Panel-Lotterie ziehen kann.


----------



## Gurdi (5. September 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Alles neue Monitore. Ich habe wohl alle Nieten gezogen, die  man in der Panel-Lotterie ziehen kann.



Es liegt ein Adapter für Wandhalerungen bei. Die paar Euro für ne VESA Mount .


----------



## ATIR290 (6. September 2018)

HIER 
Blender Open Data — blender.org

für Vega und RayTracing  :-= )


----------



## EyRaptor (6. September 2018)

eeeeeeendlich ^^ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lasset den Spaß beginnen.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (6. September 2018)

Ich glaube du solltest zu einer Wasserwaage greifen. Da hängt etwas aber gewaltig schief drin rum.


----------



## Noy (6. September 2018)

2x Vega?


----------



## Elistaer (6. September 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Ich glaube du solltest zu einer Wasserwaage greifen. Da hängt etwas aber gewaltig schief drin rum.


Eher eine stütze bei der Wasser wage fließt noch alles weg und Wasser Schaden vor programmiert. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Basti1988 (6. September 2018)

Schau mal das du die Anschlusskabel der WAKÜ Radeon von oben anschließt. und diese etwas gegendruck erzeugen, denn aktuell ziehen diese die Graka mit nach unten.


----------



## EyRaptor (6. September 2018)

Noy schrieb:


> 2x Vega?





DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Ich glaube du solltest zu einer Wasserwaage greifen. Da hängt etwas aber gewaltig schief drin rum.



Naa, das ist ne Troubleshooting Karte/1080ti die mit drin ist.
Ich hab gedacht, es wäre eine gute Idee, wenn ich mir ne Vega 64 mit Problemen besorge .

Aber hey, doppelter spaß. Einmal die Karte zum laufen bringen und dann noch die Karte austesten und optimieren.

Edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hotspot temps waren unschön, also hab ich se auseinandergenommen.
Es ist eine gemoldete Vega 64. Neue Wlp ist aufgetragen.

Edit 2:
Mist ... Temps sind nicht besser geworden und die Karte taktet so wie ein Stück Ka***e (ca. 1200 mhz core und 800 hbm)
Verwendete Paste ist Arctic MX4 und ich hab die Paste auf dem GPU Die/HBM verstrichen.
Verwendeter Treiber ist 18.2.1, mit dem aktuellen wollte die Karte nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der 3Dmark Score ist dementsprechend mies.

Welche GPU und Hotspot Temps sind denn bei einer Referenz Vega 64 so normal?

Edit 3:
Ich hab jetzt mal via MSI Afterburner die Spannung um 100mv reduziert, das Powerlimit um 10% angehoben und den Lüfter auf Tornado eingestellt (90%).
Damit lief die Karte dann mit 1450-1520mhz und 945 mhz HBM in Witcher 3.
GPU Hotspot temp. war noch immer bei 103-105C°.

Edit 4:
So, 3Dmark Tabelle ist jetzt aktualisiert. Und ich hab dadurch jetzt auch einen Gehörschaden.
80 DB laut Handy DB-Meter aus einer Entfernung von ca. 20 cm.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





petercon schrieb:


> Welche hast du denn genau?


Eine Referenz Vega 64 von Yeston mit einem gemoldeten Package.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit 5: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das geht jetzt halbwegs in Witcher 3.
-200mv in MSI Afterburner, Coreclock @ 1400.


----------



## petercon (6. September 2018)

Welche hast du denn genau?


----------



## Gurdi (6. September 2018)

Ich bevorzuge ja die X Methode da umgeht man diese Probleme größtenteil. Deine Temps sind definitiv zu hoch.


----------



## EyRaptor (6. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge ja die X Methode da umgeht man diese Probleme größtenteil. Deine Temps sind definitiv zu hoch.



Ich bin ja auch noch laaaaaaange nicht fertig mit der Karte


----------



## Gurdi (6. September 2018)

Möchtest du die im Ref. Design lassen?


----------



## EyRaptor (6. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Möchtest du die im Ref. Design lassen?



Vorerst ja, für später hab ich noch einen Morpheus 1 den ich zuerst modden müsste.
Danach kommt der Alphacool GPX Pro als GPU only Wasserblock zusammen mit einem 240mm Radiator drauf. 
Und danach ??? mal sehen .

Edit:
Sooo, wozu hat man denn eigentlich RGB Beleuchtung?
Jetzt geht das als red-themed Build durch. Nur die Intel CPU müsste irgendwann noch gegen Threadripper getauscht werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In persona sieht es nicht ganz so extrem rot aus.


----------



## Elistaer (6. September 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Vorerst ja, für später hab ich noch einen Morpheus 1 den ich zuerst modden müsste.
> Danach kommt der Alphacool GPX Pro als GPU only Wasserblock zusammen mit einem 240mm Radiator drauf.
> Und danach ??? mal sehen .


Wenn du einmal am sägen bist würde es mich interessieren ob man den Schriftzug drehen kann. Also aussägen und dann umdrehen bei meinem geheuse stehen die immer Kopf. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (6. September 2018)

Wirlich schickes System.Respekt.


----------



## petercon (6. September 2018)

Ich dacht schon meine Hotspot schiesst raus, aber deine....
Da ist irgendwas faul.
Bei meiner Sapphire RX Vega 64 nitro+ ist der Kühler nicht ganz gerade. Qualitätskontrolle in China lässt wohl grüßen....
Aber da habe ich längst nicht solche temps.
Mit UV auf 960mV bei 1580MHz komme ich auf: GPU 65°C, HBM2 75°C und Hotspot auf ca. 85°C (luft gekühlt....)


----------



## drstoecker (6. September 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Vorerst ja, für später hab ich noch einen Morpheus 1 den ich zuerst modden müsste.
> Danach kommt der Alphacool GPX Pro als GPU only Wasserblock zusammen mit einem 240mm Radiator drauf.
> Und danach ??? mal sehen .
> 
> ...


Das war doch die problemkarte aus dem Forum?


----------



## EyRaptor (6. September 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Das war doch die problemkarte aus dem Forum?



Jepp, und jetzt kenne ich auch endlich das genaue Problem.
Der Vaporchamber Heatsink ist ein Montagsmodell. Die Coldplate des Kühlers ist extrem konvex nach außen gewölbt.
Somit hat die GPU an den Rändern quasi keinen Kontakt zum Kühler -> Hotspot temp  extrem hoch.
Das Problem betrifft allerdings nicht nur die GPU sondern natürlich auch den HBM Speicher. 
Nur zeigt der keine Hotspot Temperatur an und deswegen denkt man, dass das eigentlich in Ordnung geht.

Ich hab die Karte jetzt noch einmal auseinandergenommen und Flüssigmetall statt normaler WLP verwendet.
Die Karte ist jetzt auch mal ausgestiegen -> HBM an den Rändern vermutlich zu heiß, aber GPU Temp ist gut.


----------



## Elistaer (6. September 2018)

@EyaRaptor

Ware es möglich die Platte plan zu schleifen oder ist dann die Auflage Flasche nicht mehr vorhanden. Also Ausgleich der Flasche. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## EyRaptor (6. September 2018)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Ware es möglich die Platte plan zu schleifen oder ist dann die Auflage Flasche nicht mehr vorhanden. Also Ausgleich der Flasche.



Leider nein. Da müsste ich in der Mitte ca. einen Millimeter abschleifen und die Kupferschicht bei diesen Vaporchamber Kühlern ist ziemlich dünn. 
Da bleibt mir quasi nur ein Kühlerwechsel übrig.


----------



## Gurdi (6. September 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Leider nein. Da müsste ich in der Mitte ca. einen Millimeter abschleifen und die Kupferschicht bei diesen Vaporchamber Kühlern ist ziemlich dünn.
> Da bleibt mir quasi nur ein Kühlerwechsel übrig.



Ich hab noch einen Block übrig wenn du den haben möchtest schreib mir eine PN.


----------



## Elistaer (6. September 2018)

@Gurdi da ist doch beiden geholfen (mehr oder weniger)

@EyRaptor

Ja gut das ist dann klar und wie man in der Küche sagt rein geht immer aber raus nicht mehr. Man kann ja schlecht auflöten bei dem Material. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## EyRaptor (6. September 2018)

kleines Update.

Ich hab die GPU jetzt ein drittes mal auseinandergenommen und wieder dünn MX4 aufgestrichen. (3mal am Tag ... ist das ein Rekord?)
Diesmal hab ich an den Kanten der GPU und der Außenseite des HBM aber nochmal extra viel wlp draufgeklatscht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Screenshot ist aus Witcher 3 mit der Karte komplett @stock.
Hotspot Temp ca. 95-96C°


----------



## Gurdi (6. September 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> kleines Update.
> 
> Ich hab die GPU jetzt ein drittes mal auseinandergenommen und wieder dünn MX4 aufgestrichen. (3mal am Tag ... ist das ein Rekord?)
> Diesmal hab ich an den Kanten der GPU und der Außenseite des HBM aber nochmal extra viel wlp draufgeklatscht.
> ...



Das sind jetzt normale Temperaturen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (7. September 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> 3mal am Tag ... ist das ein Rekord?



Ich glaube, den halte ich mit 5mal an einem Nachmittag


----------



## arcDaniel (7. September 2018)

Das sind mal hohe Temperaturen, hiermal meine nach 1 Woche 24/7 Folding@Home (also permanente Vollast):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Etwas Werbung für Folding@Home und eine Wasserkühlung, darf man ja machen


----------



## drstoecker (7. September 2018)

kann es sein das gpu-z schonmal käse ausliest? gerade was die hbm temp angeht?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (7. September 2018)

Ja es werden öftersmal auf einigen Sensoren seltsame Peakwerte angezeigt, das sind aber nur Auslesefehler. Ist etwas nervig da man sich meist den Max Wert bei GPU Z anzeigen lassen möchte und der damit dann völlig unbrachbar wird.


----------



## bath92 (7. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja es werden öftersmal auf einigen Sensoren seltsame Peakwerte angezeigt, das sind aber nur Auslesefehler. Ist etwas nervig da man sich meist den Max Wert bei GPU Z anzeigen lassen möchte und der damit dann völlig unbrachbar wird.



Verwende deshalb eigentlich nur noch HWiNFO64. In Verbindung mit dem RTSS gibt es im Moment kein besseres Auslesetool.


----------



## EyRaptor (7. September 2018)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Wenn du einmal am sägen bist würde es mich interessieren ob man den Schriftzug drehen kann. Also aussägen und dann umdrehen bei meinem geheuse stehen die immer Kopf.



Den Schriftzug scheint man nicht drehen zu können. Der ist komplett in den Kunststoff eingearbeitet.

Update ... die Hotspot temp. ist zwar in Witcher 3 jetzt niedriger, aber andere Spiele fordern die Karte da wohl mehr  .
In Subnautica hab ich @stock jetzt diese Temps gehabt.


----------



## petercon (7. September 2018)

Lohnt es sich auf eine wasserkühlung von alphacool für die Sapphire RX 64 Vega nitro+ zu warten?
Mein Kühler von Sapphire ist auch nicht optimal. Der Kupferkühler ist gut , aber die Zwischenplatte hat Abstand zum Kupferkühler (auf einer Seite).

Was meint ihr? Erfahrungen?


----------



## Gurdi (7. September 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Den Schriftzug scheint man nicht drehen zu können. Der ist komplett in den Kunststoff eingearbeitet.
> 
> Update ... die Hotspot temp. ist zwar in Witcher 3 jetzt niedriger, aber andere Spiele fordern die Karte da wohl mehr  .
> In Subnautica hab ich @stock jetzt diese Temps gehabt.



Die Unityengine ist das schlimmste was man Vega antun kann.Ich benutze Subnautica und SS4 für Tempmessungen,SS4 ist in UHD sogar noch schlimmer als Subnautica, die Unityengine heizt den HBM auch massiv auf durch das permanente Streaming. Du musst mit dem Lüfter auf mindestens 2600Umdrehungen sonst kannst du das vergessen.


----------



## Serenity1904 (7. September 2018)

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe aktuell folgende Einstellung: 

Core:
P6: 1537 MHz/950mV
P7: 1582 MHz/975mV

Speicher:
1010MHz/1000mV 

Fan: 
Min. 400/Ziel 1300

Temp: 
Max. 75/ Ziel. 65

Temperaturen: 
GPU: 65 Grad
Hotspot: 77 Grad
HBM: 71 Grad

Wann kann ich noch optimieren? 

Gruß


----------



## EyRaptor (7. September 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So, jetzt mit 2600 rpm und diesen UV Settings in Subnautica (hab ich was falsch gemacht?).


----------



## arcDaniel (7. September 2018)

petercon schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich auf eine wasserkühlung von alphacool für die Sapphire RX 64 Vega nitro+ zu warten?
> Mein Kühler von Sapphire ist auch nicht optimal. Der Kupferkühler ist gut , aber die Zwischenplatte hat Abstand zum Kupferkühler (auf einer Seite).
> 
> Was meint ihr? Erfahrungen?



Eine Wasserkühlung lohnt immer. Ob die ausgaben gerechtfertigt sind, ist eine ganz andere Sache.

Ein Hobby hat allerdings wenig mit Vernunft zu tun...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (7. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Unityengine ist das schlimmste was man Vega antun kann.Ich benutze Subnautica und SS4 für Tempmessungen,SS4 ist in UHD sogar noch schlimmer als Subnautica, die Unityengine heizt den HBM auch massiv auf durch das permanente Streaming. Du musst mit dem Lüfter auf mindestens 2600Umdrehungen sonst kannst du das vergessen.



Das Problem hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht... (Nichtmal beim Unity Entwickeln). Sicher, dass das Grundlegend an Unity liegt, oder vielleicht doch eher an ******* Programmierten Tieteln? (Just sayin') Unity hat eig. kein schlechtes Grafik-Backend und bei Ghost of a Tale in 4K hab ich z.B. keine Probleme...



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Eine Wasserkühlung lohnt immer. Ob die ausgaben gerechtfertigt sind, ist eine ganz andere Sache.
> 
> Ein Hobby hat allerdings wenig mit Vernunft zu tun...
> 
> ...



Nicht umbedingt. das Upgrade vom Nitro-Kühler auf den Eiswolf finde ich jetzt nicht so immens...



petercon schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich auf eine wasserkühlung von alphacool für die Sapphire RX 64 Vega nitro+ zu warten?
> Mein Kühler von Sapphire ist auch nicht optimal. Der Kupferkühler ist gut , aber die Zwischenplatte hat Abstand zum Kupferkühler (auf einer Seite).



Wird die Karte deshalb zu heiß? Ja: (RMA Fall?: Ja: RMA die Karte I Nein: Eiswolf) I Nein: Stört's dich? Ja: Eiswolf I Nein: Kein Eiswolf


----------



## petercon (7. September 2018)

Na ja,
der Kühler ist etwas "schief", egal wie ich ihn montieren und wieviel Anpressdruck bzw. WLP ich drauf mache....
Im Turbo Modus geht der Hotspot so gegen 105-110°C.
Wollte die Karte eigentlich ein paar Jahre behalten, aber bei den Temps????
Deswegen die Überlegung zur Wasserkühlung (ist nicht meine Erste).....

Temps im Turbo Modus (270W laut GPU-Z): GPU 75-80°C, HBM ca. 90°C , Hotspot 105-110°C
Temps im UV (ca. 180-210W): GPU 65-70°C , HBM ca. 80°C, Hotspot 85-95°C


----------



## Gurdi (7. September 2018)

petercon schrieb:


> Na ja,
> der Kühler ist etwas "schief", egal wie ich ihn montieren und wieviel Anpressdruck bzw. WLP ich drauf mache....
> Im Turbo Modus geht der Hotspot so gegen 105-110°C.
> Wollte die Karte eigentlich ein paar Jahre behalten, aber bei den Temps????
> ...



Ich würde die eher umtauschen um ehrlich zu sein.

@Eyraptor: Dein Kühler liegt immer noch nicht vernünftig auf wie es aussieht.Für die Chiptemperaturen ist dein Hotspot eigentlich immer noch zu hoch. Die anderen Werte sehen eigentlich gut aus.

@John: Ich meine das ja nicht sonderlich abschätzig,die Leistung ist auch gut bei den Spielen, nur die Unityengine erzeugt halb sehr hohe Temperaturen in UHD vor allem auf dem HBM.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (7. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @John: Ich meine das ja nicht sonderlich abschätzig,die Leistung ist auch gut bei den Spielen, nur die Unityengine erzeugt halb sehr hohe Temperaturen in UHD vor allem auf dem HBM.



Nene, dacht auch nicht, dass du das abschätzig meinst, aber ich kann's nicht so direkt reproduzieren, deshalb. Und mit Unity kenn ich mich sogar ganz solide aus. Von daher... Es überrascht mich einfach könnte man sagen


----------



## Gurdi (7. September 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Nene, dacht auch nicht, dass du das abschätzig meinst, aber ich kann's nicht so direkt reproduzieren, deshalb. Und mit Unity kenn ich mich sogar ganz solide aus. Von daher... Es überrascht mich einfach könnte man sagen



Ich hab drei Szenarien mit Unity getestet, einmal die Unity Techdemo mit dem Roboter(mir fällt der Name grade nicht ein),Sudden Strike 4 und Subnautica. Alle 3 zeigten vergleichsweise deutliche Extreme. Das kann sicher bei anderen Spielen nochmal anders ausfallen.


----------



## Basti1988 (7. September 2018)

Fertig jetzt wird befüllt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und befüllt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## petercon (7. September 2018)

Wo hast du den Wasserkühler für die nitro+ her???


----------



## moreply (7. September 2018)

Gibt es von Byski:

Bykski Grafikkarte Wasser Block verwenden fuer Sapphire Nitro + Radeon RX Vega 64 8 gb HBM2 (11275 03 40G) volle Abdeckung GPU Block RGB in Bykski Grafikkarte Wasser Block verwenden fuer Sapphire Nitro + Radeon RX Vega 64 8 gb HBM2 (11275-03-40G) volle Abdeckung GPU Block RGB aus Fans & Kuehlung auf AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group

Basti sieht sehr Schick aus! Aber 2x 360er Radifläche finde ich fast ein bisschen wenig


----------



## Basti1988 (7. September 2018)

Denke 2x360er reichen ��


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte Guten airflow haben &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## petercon (7. September 2018)

Gib mal bitte Temps durch und wie ist der Kühler???


----------



## Basti1988 (7. September 2018)

Es geht sogar an... Habe aber glaube ich den power falsch rum angeschlossen... Grr komme da echt super dran...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Idle bei 27 Grad aktuell


----------



## panthex (7. September 2018)

moreply schrieb:


> Basti sieht sehr Schick aus! Aber 2x 360er Radifläche finde ich fast ein bisschen wenig



Bei mir laufen ein übertakteter 2700X und übertaktete Frontier Edition mit nur einem 360er Radiator mit 3xCorsair SP auf 50% problemlos bei maximal 41 Grad GPU und 58 Grad HotSpot.


----------



## ATIR290 (7. September 2018)

Nun fallen gar bei uns die Preise
Bin echt am Grübeln im Gegenzug zu meiner RX Vega 64 Referenz !!

Radeon Rx Vega 64 Nitro+ - Restart Computer

Rechne stark damit die Hersteller haben Angst auf den RX Vegas sitzen zu bleiben sobald die RTX 2070 kommt …
Warum sollten sonst die Karten zum UVP kommen oder gar nun auch darunter …


----------



## Blackout27 (7. September 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Es geht sogar an... Habe aber glaube ich den power falsch rum angeschlossen... Grr komme da echt super dran...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr sehr schöner Eigenbau! Ich bin ja persönlich nicht so der Freund was Beleuchtung im PC betrifft aber dein Projekt sieht einfach nur super aus! Viel Spaß damit und jetzt ran ans übertakten


----------



## Basti1988 (7. September 2018)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Sehr sehr schöner Eigenbau! Ich bin ja persönlich nicht so der Freund was Beleuchtung im PC betrifft aber dein Projekt sieht einfach nur super aus! Viel Spaß damit und jetzt ran ans übertakten



Dankeschön 

Bin gerade zu blöd windows zu installieren... der will die ganze Zeit ne MBR Partition... ahh zum Haare raufen!


----------



## Gurdi (8. September 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Dankeschön
> 
> Bin gerade zu blöd windows zu installieren... der will die ganze Zeit ne MBR Partition... ahh zum Haare raufen!



Ich klemm immer alle unnützen Festplatten dann ab,dann nervt er nicht mehr damit.
@ATIR: Jetzt kämpfst du schon so lange mit deiner Referenz, es wird Zeit das du nen gescheiten Kühler drauf machst. Die Karten pendeln sich meiner Meinung nach einfach auf dem geollten und vernünftigen Preisniveau ein. Ein Panikverkauf muss bei der vorrausichtichen Leistung der RTX Karten wohl keiner machen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (8. September 2018)

Hm die Vega 64 bekommt man jetzt gebraucht ab 400 €.  Irgendwie reizt es mich ja schon.


----------



## Gurdi (8. September 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Hm die Vega 64 bekommt man jetzt gebraucht ab 400 €.  Irgendwie reizt es mich ja schon.



Was hast du denn aktuell?


----------



## MfDoom (8. September 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun fallen gar bei uns die Preise
> Bin echt am Grübeln im Gegenzug zu meiner RX Vega 64 Referenz !!
> 
> Radeon Rx Vega 64 Nitro+ - Restart Computer
> ...



ich würde eher einen Kühler kaufen, weniger Stress und wahrscheinlich bessere Kühlung


----------



## Rolk (8. September 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Hm die Vega 64 bekommt man jetzt gebraucht ab 400 €.  Irgendwie reizt es mich ja schon.



So verlockend ist der Preis jetzt auch wieder nicht, wenn man die RX56 neu schon für 400 € und die RX64 gelegentlich neu für 469 € bekommt.


----------



## ATIR290 (8. September 2018)

Nun, wenn Wasserkühkung und die Karte LIMITED EDITION ist aber so niedlich
Habe ja das View 27 als Gehäuse


----------



## Richi1605 (8. September 2018)

Rolk schrieb:


> So verlockend ist der Preis jetzt auch wieder nicht, wenn man die RX56 neu schon für 400 € und die RX64 gelegentlich neu für 469 € bekommt.



Vega 56 unter 400 sogar schon....


----------



## Rolk (8. September 2018)

Richi1605 schrieb:


> Vega 56 unter 400 sogar schon....



Ja, ich weis. Einen Euro drunter. Habe ich ja selbst gekauft.


----------



## MfDoom (8. September 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun, wenn Wasserkühkung und die Karte LIMITED EDITION ist aber so niedlich
> Habe ja das View 27 als Gehäuse


Die ist sehr schick, das stimmt. Der Limited Referenz kühler ist etwas besonderes, habe den leider nicht. 
Wenn Wasserkühlung dann aber custom


----------



## Oi!Olli (8. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was hast du denn aktuell?


1070.  Und jetzt überlege ich. Gucken ob ich irgendwo eine 1080 bzw 1080 Ti preiswert herbekommeoddr eine Vega 64 und hoffen, dass ich durch Tuning mehr Leistung raus bekomme.


----------



## Gurdi (8. September 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> 1070.  Und jetzt überlege ich. Gucken ob ich irgendwo eine 1080 bzw 1080 Ti preiswert herbekommeoddr eine Vega 64 und hoffen, dass ich durch Tuning mehr Leistung raus bekomme.



Hast du ein Freesync Display? Jeder Vega lässt sich relativ unkompliziert tweaken wennman einige Grundsätze beherzigt.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (8. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hast du ein Freesync Display? Jeder Vega lässt sich relativ unkompliziert tweaken wennman einige Grundsätze beherzigt.



Nicht jede! Meine quittiert jedes bisschen UV mit nem Freeze.  Aber dank Wakü ist sie trotzdem sehr schnell und kühl.


----------



## Olstyle (8. September 2018)

Wenn sie dafür weniger Leckströme hat muss das im Verbrauch auch garnicht soo dramatisch sein.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (8. September 2018)

Naja bei PT 50% zieht die laut Treiber-Overlay schon um die 370W. Dann rennt die aber auch durchgängig bei GPU@1700MHz+ und HBM@1100MHz.


----------



## Gurdi (8. September 2018)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Nicht jede! Meine quittiert jedes bisschen UV mit nem Freeze.  Aber dank Wakü ist sie trotzdem sehr schnell und kühl.



Was genau ist denn bei dir das Problem?Ich hab noch keine Karte gesehen die sich nicht undervolten lies.


----------



## drstoecker (8. September 2018)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Nicht jede! Meine quittiert jedes bisschen UV mit nem Freeze.  Aber dank Wakü ist sie trotzdem sehr schnell und kühl.


Welches Netzteil hast du?


----------



## Oi!Olli (8. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hast du ein Freesync Display? Jeder Vega lässt sich relativ unkompliziert tweaken wennman einige Grundsätze beherzigt.


Jupp hab Freesync. Ist aber nur ein Bonus.


----------



## Zwock7420 (8. September 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Jupp hab Freesync. Ist aber nur ein Bonus.



Das dachte ich vorher auch.... jetzt will ich es nie mehr missen!


----------



## Lighting-Designer (8. September 2018)

@Gurdi
Sobald ich die Spannung auch nur um 50mV senke friert das Bild bei Firestrike nach ein paar Sekunden ein.  

@Dr

Hab das Corsair HX1200i. Sollte also locker reichen.


----------



## Redbull0329 (9. September 2018)

So, die Vega 64 ging zurück und meine 1080 Ti ist gestern angekommen. Leute, ich hab im Lotto gewonnen  Sie macht 2076 MHz mit Stock-Voltage, dabei ist es ne billige Gigabyte Gaming OC 
Nächste Woche kommt dann der Accelero Extreme III drauf und dann schauen wir mal was da noch so geht. Bin froh dass ichs gemacht hab, die Hitze der Vega war echt brutal, hat in kürzester Zeit das Zimmer aufgeheizt.


----------



## Ralle@ (9. September 2018)

Mit knapp 2,1 GHZ heizt eine 1080 auch nicht gerade wenig.
Klar, die Leistung ist besser aber ich hätte die Vega Karte undervoltet. Dann hätte die Vega Karte höher geboostet und weniger verbraucht.


----------



## drstoecker (9. September 2018)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> So, die Vega 64 ging zurück und meine 1080 Ti ist gestern angekommen. Leute, ich hab im Lotto gewonnen  Sie macht 2076 MHz mit Stock-Voltage, dabei ist es ne billige Gigabyte Gaming OC
> Nächste Woche kommt dann der Accelero Extreme III drauf und dann schauen wir mal was da noch so geht. Bin froh dass ichs gemacht hab, die Hitze der Vega war echt brutal, hat in kürzester Zeit das Zimmer aufgeheizt.


Nur so nebenbei der Verbrauch beider Karten ist nahezu identisch!


----------



## Lighting-Designer (9. September 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Nur so nebenbei der Verbrauch beider Karten ist nahezu identisch!



Lass ihn doch in seinem Glauben, dass die 1080Ti weniger heizt. Er wird es schon selbst merken.


----------



## ATIR290 (9. September 2018)

Mal in die Runde geworfen:
Durch den Abgang von Raja Koduri und auch die Limitierung der RTG rechne ich das Vega nicht sein Potential entfalten konnte, 
und auch die Primitiv Shader nicht so funktionieren dass diese bereits im Treiber fix integriert und angesprochen werden konnten
so wie es Koduri wohl im Plan hatte und nur jener wusste wohl wie Vega performen hätte können und schlussendlich daran gescheitert ist.

Ein User sprach in einem anderen Forum von 25 bis stolzen 45% Performance Plus mit Einsatz der PS und dann wäre man knapp bei einer 1080TI und nun in knapper Reichweite einer GTX 2080 fast gelandet.
Schade drum und die Entscheidung lag bei Lisa Su, aber hätte es AMD sooo gegönnt wenn sie Ihr Ziel erreichen hätten können.
Ist nur meine Meinung und vielleicht auch komplett Nonsens, aber ein Denkanstoss.


----------



## drebbin (9. September 2018)

Welcher User in welche Forum hat das denn gesagt? Gab es glaubwürdige Tests oder ähnliches die so einen starken Leistungszuwachs vermuten lassen?


----------



## Olstyle (9. September 2018)

Ich gehe eher davon aus dass man HW-Bugs hat die den Einsatz verhindern. Ähnlich wie damals bei der HD2900XT. Nur dass man bei letzterer halt schnell den Shrink mit integriertem Fix nachgeschoben hat während nach wie vor nichts dergleichen für Vega unterwegs ist (Vega 20 wird ja kein Gamer-Release).


----------



## EyRaptor (9. September 2018)

Kleines trauriges Update von mir.

Ich hab meine Vega jetzt nochmal zerlegt, um den Alphacool GPX Pro Solo auf der Karte zu montieren.
Dabei hab ich auch zwei Bilder gemacht, die erklären warum meine Karte so heiß läuft.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist die Coldplate der Vaporchamber. Man kann die innere Struktur der Vaporchamber erkennen und sieht dass sie nicht plan ist.
An den äußeren Kanten hat sie dann keinen Kontakt mehr zum DIE und HBM.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das lässt sich auch im Abdruck der Wärmeleitpaste deutlich erkennen.
In der Mitte ist der Kontakt sehr gut und in den äußeren Bereichen muss die WLP den großen Abstand zwischen DIE und Coldplate ausgleichen.
Allerdings ist der Abstand zu groß und die Wärmeleitfähigkeit der WLP zu gering um gesunde Temperaturen zu erreichen.

Das Montieren des Wasserblocks ist auch fehlgeschlagen, da die Chokes der GPU Spannungsversorgung den Kontakt des Kühlers zum GPU DIE verhindern.
Jetzt is meine Laune grad bisschen im Keller


----------



## togglebit (9. September 2018)

Gibt wohl wieder die Limited Edition von der Nitro+ (56)

8GB Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX Vega 56 Limited Edition, HMB2 Full Retail - Radeon | Mindfactory.de

Also mit Vaporchamber und viel Licht
Ob auf der wohl Samsung HBM verbaut ist?


----------



## Ralle@ (9. September 2018)

AMD wusste sicher schon früh in der Testphase dass die Primitiv Shader so wie man sich dass vorstellte nicht funktionieren würden.
Das war einfach Kalkül dass man dennoch damit geworben hat. Was die wirklich an Performance gebracht hätten, dass kann man nur schätzen. Ich wäre da etwas vorsichtiger und würde 10 - 15% sagen aber selbst wenn die 50% gebracht hätten, es ändert nichts daran wo Vega steht und es war einfach schlecht von AMD so einen Hype um Vega zu schüren.

Das Koduri ging, finde ich für AMD sogar als gut, denn er hat in den letzten Jahren vieles falsch gemacht.
Bei Vega krankt es an der Bandbreite, schön zu sehen wenn man den HBM Takt anhebt, das bringt mehr als GPU OC.
Irgendwann wird AMD schon wieder einen guten Wurf landen, zudem ist der Markt in der die 1080 TI / 2080 / 2080 TI wildern ohnehin klein, da geht es mehr ums Prestige. Geld wird mit den kleineren Karten verdient und ist AMD mit Polaris zurzeit gut aufgestellt.


@EyRaptor

Hm
Die Vaporchamber sieht irgendwie "aufgeblasen" aus. Kann auch vom Winkel des Fotos kommen, für mich sieht es aber dennoch komisch aus. Ich würde den Kühler reklamieren, für mich sieht er defekt aus.


----------



## Redbull0329 (9. September 2018)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Lass ihn doch in seinem Glauben, dass die 1080Ti weniger heizt. Er wird es schon selbst merken.



Mag schon sein, dafür stürzt mein Rechner nicht mehr ab  Hatte mit der Vega so komische "Power Surges" gekriegt. Da ging dann nichtsmehr und das Netzteil hat abgeschaltet.
Also rein gefühlt ist es weniger Abwärme, ich spüre nämlich keine Hitzewellen mehr am Bein. Das war echt unangenehm. Im HWInfo sind es in der Tat auch 290 Watt Verbrauch.
Edit: Gemessen auch, die Temps im Case sind bis zu 10 Grad kühler, vor allem die MB Sensoren und CPU.  



togglebit schrieb:


> Gibt wohl wieder die Limited Edition von der Nitro+ (56)
> 
> 8GB Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX Vega 56 Limited Edition, HMB2 Full Retail - Radeon | Mindfactory.de
> 
> ...



Wo ist da der Mehrwert ggü dem 50€ günstigeren Modell? Produktvergleich Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX Vega 56, Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX Vega 56 Limited Edition Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## McZonk (9. September 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Das ist die Coldplate der Vaporchamber. Man kann die innere Struktur der Vaporchamber erkennen und sieht dass sie nicht plan ist.
> An den äußeren Kanten hat sie dann keinen Kontakt mehr zum DIE und HBM.


Klingt recht logisch, die GPU hast du aber auch ordentlich in Wärmeleitmittel ertränkt (ja, ich weiß: bei Vega lieber etwas mehr, aber hier war das Mittelchen definitiv an Plätzen, wo es keinen Beitrag mehr zur Kühlleistung liefern kann). 

Ich würde da echt mal die Vapor-Chamber anpacken und versuchen diese etwas planzuschleifen. Jedoch noch auf ausreichend Materialstärke achten, damit da nix undicht wird, wenn das Ding warm wird und die Flüssigkeit im Innern den Aggregatszustand wechselt


----------



## EyRaptor (9. September 2018)

McZonk schrieb:


> Klingt recht logisch, die GPU hast du aber auch ordentlich in Wärmeleitmittel ertränkt (ja, ich weiß: bei Vega lieber etwas mehr, aber hier war das Mittelchen definitiv an Plätzen, wo es keinen Beitrag mehr zur Kühlleistung liefern kann).



Die WLP auf den Ceramic Capacitor SMDs um die GPU kommt von einem früheren Versuch mit Flüssigmetall auf der GPU (zur Isolierung gegen Kurzschlüsse).
Und mit weniger WLP auf den Außenkanten der GPU/HBM waren die Temps noch schlechter.


EyRaptor schrieb:


> kleines Update.
> 
> Ich hab die GPU jetzt ein drittes mal auseinandergenommen und wieder dünn MX4 aufgestrichen. (3mal am Tag ... ist das ein Rekord?)
> Diesmal hab ich an den Kanten der GPU und der Außenseite des HBM aber nochmal extra viel wlp draufgeklatscht.
> ...






EyRaptor schrieb:


> Leider nein. Da müsste ich in der Mitte ca. einen Millimeter abschleifen und die Kupferschicht bei diesen Vaporchamber Kühlern ist ziemlich dünn.
> Da bleibt mir quasi nur ein Kühlerwechsel übrig.


Vllt. sind es auch ca. 0,7mm Abstand, genau messen konnte ich es leider nicht. Zum Abschleifen ist es leider ziemlich viel.


----------



## McZonk (9. September 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Vllt. sind es auch ca. 0,7mm Abstand, genau messen konnte ich es leider nicht. Zum Abschleifen ist es leider ziemlich viel.


Probieren kannst du es ja aber trotzdem - so ist der Kühler ja nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen und eigentlich ein Fall für die Tonne, oder? Ich würde da jetzt mal vermuten, dass du noch im Zehntelbereich bleibst.


----------



## Zwock7420 (9. September 2018)

Ohne McZonk hier auf die Füße treten zu wollen, aber ich würde dir, EyRaptor, dringend empfehlen den Kühler nicht zu schleifen!

Vapor Chamber Kühler haben soweit ich weiß eine extrem dünne Kühlfläche, die in etwa die Materialstärke beträgt, die benötigt wird, um den variierenden Druckverhältnissen im inneren stand zu halten. Daher dürfte die Materialdicke ziemlich knapp bemessen sein. Du wirst den Kühler also mit extrem hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit einfach ruinieren. Ist schon richtig, dass du nicht viel zu verlieren hast, aber im schlimmsten Fall hast du dann halt garkeinen Kühler mehr für die Karte was sie nur noch als Deko attraktiv machen würde.

Ich kenne allerdings auch deine Geschichte nicht, ist noch Restgarantie auf der Karte oder so? Für mich wäre das ein ganz klarer Garantiefall, die müssen wirklich was grobes verbockt haben in der Fertigung.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. September 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Kleines trauriges Update von mir.
> 
> Ich hab meine Vega jetzt nochmal zerlegt, um den Alphacool GPX Pro Solo auf der Karte zu montieren.
> Dabei hab ich auch zwei Bilder gemacht, die erklären warum meine Karte so heiß läuft.
> ...



deine Karte hat nen Bug xD


----------



## Dunnlock (9. September 2018)

Hmm, mir ist gerade was aufgefallen im Zusammenhang mit der GPU Spannung die im Afterburner angezeigt wird.

Setze ich die HBM Spannung auf 1,1V bekommt die GPU 1,05V, setze ich sie auf 1V bekommt die GPU 950mv. Das wäre auch die Spannung die ich eingestellt habe.
Gibt es da einen Zusammenhang den ich übersehen habe?
Nebenbei ist dann auch der Taktunterschied bei der GPU so 30 bis 40MHz, aber der Verbrauch änder sich um 40 bis 60 Watt.


----------



## EyRaptor (9. September 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> deine Karte hat nen Bug xD



Ja, ich hatte die Karte gerade erst geöffnet und dann kam das Fiech angeflogen, ist abgestürzt und tot auf das Wärmeleitpad gefallen. 

Edit:


Dunnlock schrieb:


> Hmm, mir ist gerade was aufgefallen im Zusammenhang mit der GPU Spannung die im Afterburner angezeigt wird.
> 
> Setze ich die HBM Spannung auf 1,1V bekommt die GPU 1,05V, setze ich sie auf 1V bekommt die GPU 950mv. Das wäre auch die Spannung die ich eingestellt habe.
> Gibt es da einen Zusammenhang den ich übersehen habe?
> Nebenbei ist dann auch der Taktunterschied bei der GPU so 30 bis 40MHz, aber der Verbrauch änder sich um 40 bis 60 Watt.



Ja, da gibt es einen Zusammenhang.
Wird hier auch beschrieben http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...lting-thread.html?highlight=vega+overclocking


----------



## McZonk (9. September 2018)

Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Ohne McZonk hier auf die Füße treten zu wollen, aber ich würde dir, EyRaptor, dringend empfehlen den Kühler nicht zu schleifen!


Keine Sorge, das tust du nicht. Schließlich hatte ich den Hinweis auf ausreichend Materialdicke auch schon selbst gegeben. Ich würde anhand der Bilder mal annehmen, dass hier ein geringer Materialabtrag im Zehntelbereich (wie schon erwähnt) schon Wunder wirken kann. Und der Boden ist trotz Tiefziehen/Innehochdruckumformen der Kontaktfläche wohl noch dicker als 2-3 Zehntel.

@EyRaptor: Ganz alleine scheinst du mit der mangelhaften Qualität auch nicht zu sein, nur die Ausprägung ist bei dir wirklich extrem. Lesenswert dazu: Vega GPU Mounting Pressure Variance & Quality Control | GamersNexus - Gaming PC Builds & Hardware Benchmarks


----------



## drstoecker (9. September 2018)

so hier noch bilder von meinem system, hab das zwar schon ein paar tage fertig aber bin noch nicht ganz fertig gewesen mit der optimierung der lüfter etc. sehr her




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## petercon (9. September 2018)

Sehr nice....
Ist das der Eisbär mit dem Eiswolf?
Verträgt sich dass zwecks zwei Pumpen?
Habe ähnliches bei mir vor....


----------



## drstoecker (9. September 2018)

petercon schrieb:


> Sehr nice....
> Ist das der Eisbär mit dem Eiswolf?
> Verträgt sich dass zwecks zwei Pumpen?
> Habe ähnliches bei mir vor....



jawohl, mit 3x360er st30. habe die pumpen von 3000u/min auf etwas über 2400u/min gesetzt. hier noch ein paar temp werte von bfv wqhd/ultra



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zwock7420 (9. September 2018)

McZonk schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, das tust du nicht. Schließlich hatte ich den Hinweis auf ausreichend Materialdicke auch schon selbst gegeben. Ich würde anhand der Bilder mal annehmen, dass hier ein geringer Materialabtrag im Zehntelbereich (wie schon erwähnt) schon Wunder wirken kann. Und der Boden ist trotz Tiefziehen/Innehochdruckumformen der Kontaktfläche wohl noch dicker als 2-3 Zehntel.



Bist du dir da sicher? Bei Grafikkarten kann es natürlich anders aussehen, aber ich weiß aus dem beruflichen Umfeld, dass es Vapor Chambers gibt die insgesamt(!) gerade mal 0,5mm und weniger dick sind. Wenn hier die Wandstärke 0,2-0,3mm betragen würde, wäre da kein Platz für eine Chamber mehr. Zumal man ja auch - wie gesagt - die sich mit der Temperatur ändernden Druckverhältnisse innerhalb der Kammern nicht vernachlässigen sollte.


----------



## McZonk (9. September 2018)

@Zwock7420:

Das kommt afaik maßgeblich auf den Aufbau an:
- 2-teilig und tiefgezogen wird afaik eher bei größeren Verbunden in Verbindung mit höheren Andruckkräften genutzt (so kommen idR auch die Stabilisatoren rein). Hier kann man der Eigenstabilität und Prozessstabilität zuliebe auch etwas größere Blechdicken einsetzen.
- 1-teilig und IHU umgeformt (dafür bedarf es dann auch der angesprochenen, dünnen Wandstärken im Bereich von 5 Zehnteln) wird eher in kleinen Verbunden eingesetzt.

Aus fertigungstechnischer Sicht (Anpressdrücke, hohe Stückzahlen, die die Mehrkosten beim zweiteiligen Aufbau wieder etwas abfangen, Supportstrukturen) bietet sich bei dem Aufbau eigentlich ein Tiefziehen vom Napf für den Asic und der darum liegenden Strukturen mit einem anschließenden Verlöten des Verbundes an > dh. zweiteilig aus Schalen. Das wird dann idR auch mit etwas mehr Blechdicke (Ziehvorgang und so) durchgeführt. 

Wirklich klären, kann man das aber erst, wenn man mal so ein Ding aufschneidet - also: wer hat eins über?  So oder so: 5 Zehntel hat das Ding in meinen Augen mindestens, sonst kann man es ja mit dem Fingernagel bald schon umformen.


----------



## Olstyle (9. September 2018)

Den alten HD7970 Kühler, Seineszeichens einer der ersten Großserien VC-Kühler, hab ich eh schon in Einzelteilen weil ich einen Radiallüfter brauchte. Wenn den wer aufschneiden will kann ich ihn gerne zuschicken  .


----------



## McZonk (9. September 2018)

Im Namen der Wissenschaft, ja, ich will!  > PN.


----------



## Zwock7420 (9. September 2018)

McZonk lässt du mich ggf. auch an den Ergebnissen teilhaben?  Interessiert mich auch auf jeden fall! Ein Schliffbild kannst du nicht zufällig damit anfertigen?

Also diese, die ich beim Googeln gefunden hab ist auf jeden fall mal deutlich dünner... 200µm stehen ja als Maßstab dran, und scheint immernoch weniger zu sein. 

Aber das heißt ja nicht, dass die Teile, die bei Grakas eigesetzt werden auch so extrem dünn sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (9. September 2018)

Das eigentliche Blech ist in deinem REM-Bild unten vom schwarzen Skalen-Balken des Geräts überdeckt. Alles was ich aus dem Bild lesen kann, ist also die recht sinnlose Erkenntnis, dass das Blech mal _mindestens_ 0,1 mm dick ist.  

Klar melde ich hier dann zurück. Kann etwas dauern, bis ich die Ergebnisse dann aufbereitet habe, aber ich streu sie dann in ca. 2 Wochen hier in dem Thread ein.


----------



## Gurdi (9. September 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Die WLP auf den Ceramic Capacitor SMDs um die GPU kommt von einem früheren Versuch mit Flüssigmetall auf der GPU (zur Isolierung gegen Kurzschlüsse).
> Und mit weniger WLP auf den Außenkanten der GPU/HBM waren die Temps noch schlechter.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab immer noch einen Block übrig den ich eigetlich nicht brauche da ich den Referenzkühler komplett zerlegt habe. Wenn du also nicht weiter kommst sag bescheid.


----------



## Serenity1904 (10. September 2018)

Ich werde meine Vega 64 Nitro aufgrund des extremen Spulenfiepens nochmals zurückschicken. 
Ich würde mir dann erneuert eine Nitro bestellen, macht es mehr Sinn eine 56er /56 limited zu nehmen bei den Preisen oder ruhig wieder eine 64 er?


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (10. September 2018)

Meine Vega ist endlich dar. Gleich mal einbauen und ausprobieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (10. September 2018)

Tja. Und da sie extremes Spulenfiepen selbst bei niedriger Bildwiederholrate hat, geht sie auch wieder retour.


----------



## WhoRainZone (10. September 2018)

Hei Leute, kann das sein, dass Vega ein Problem mit der Cryengine hat?
Ich zocke grade wieder Riders of Icarus, und da schafft meine 56 mit mühe die 70FPS mit drops runter auf 30 in FHD


----------



## blazethelight (10. September 2018)

Crisis 1 inkl. HD Texture Pack in Full HD auf 100 % Auslastung meist bei mir um die 60 FPS... Daher eigentlich nicht.


----------



## WhoRainZone (10. September 2018)

Hab grade nachgeschaut, muss an dem Game liegen. Hab Vsync aktiv, die Vega ist bei 30-50%Last mit dauerhaft 1220MHz GPU und 950MHz HBM, meine CPU ist bei maximal 45% auf einem Kern...
Komisch


----------



## blazethelight (10. September 2018)

Versuche es mal ohne vsync als Abgrenzung...


----------



## WhoRainZone (10. September 2018)

Nun zwischen 30 und 140 FPS, fühlt sich aber weniger flüssig an als vorher, und die Vega heizt auch mehr


----------



## sunyego (10. September 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Hei Leute, kann das sein, dass Vega ein Problem mit der Cryengine hat?



Leider ein ziemlich grosses : ROG Strix RX Vega 56 08G Gaming - test wydajno?ci: Crysis 3 :: PCLab.pl


----------



## blazethelight (10. September 2018)

Also in den max. FPS reden wir von 20 FPS, richtig?
It's meant to be played by Nvidia halt [emoji57]

10 Jahre: But can it run Crysis? - ComputerBase

Wie man schön sehen kann, läuft z. B. Crysis nur mit 4 Kernen über 60 FPS. Ab 6 Kernen verliert man allgemein in Full HD 20 FPS...


----------



## WhoRainZone (10. September 2018)

Na toll 
dann gehen halt die Regler nach links


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (10. September 2018)

Nö, Vega kommt mit der Cryengine generell ganz gut klar.

Prey: AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 8GB review - DX11: Prey

Kingdom Come: Kingdom Come: Deliverance im Benchmark-Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase

Hunt lief auch gut für ne Alpha und Sniper Ghost Warrior 3 mochte Vega auch.

Eig läuft nur Crysis 3 *******. War aber glaube ich einer der - How it's meant to be played - Titeln.

@WhoRainZone Schau mal auf deine CPU-Auslastung. Ggf. mag das Game deine CPU nicht. Cryengine und Multithreading sind keine Freunde.

Kannst aber auch mal die Kern-Affinität neu setzen. Oder 2 Kerne deaktivieren^^


----------



## sunyego (10. September 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Nö, Vega kommt mit der Cryengine generell ganz gut klar.
> 
> Prey: AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 8GB review - DX11: Prey
> 
> ...



AMD hat oftmals probleme mit der engine ! 
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Homefront-The-Revolution-Spiel-54406/Tests/Benchmarks-Test-1195960/

edit : Crysis 3 ist im übrigen AMD Evolved


----------



## Gurdi (10. September 2018)

sunyego schrieb:


> AMD hat oftmals probleme mit der engine !
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Homefront-The-Revolution-Spiel-54406/Tests/Benchmarks-Test-1195960/
> 
> edit : Crysis 3 ist im übrigen AMD Evolved



Was soll uns der Benchmark jetzt sagen?


----------



## sunyego (10. September 2018)

Vergleiche mal die beiden konkurrenzkarten (980Ti & Furyx), vielleicht wird dir was auffallen.


----------



## drebbin (10. September 2018)

Crysis 3 ist ein Gaming Evolved Titel.

Soll ich euch jetzt irgendwelche Szenarien testen damit wir ein 5,5Jahre altes Spiel untersuchen?
Auch wenn Kingdome Come und Crysis 3 auf der CryEngine liegen, genauso wie StarCitizen und Hunt (etc...) sollte bitte beachtet werden das jeder Hersteller das Grundgerüst anders gestaltet und optimiert.


Zur angeblich desaströsen Leistung der AMD-Karten in der CryEngine.

Bitteschön.


----------



## Oi!Olli (11. September 2018)

sunyego schrieb:


> Vergleiche mal die beiden konkurrenzkarten (980Ti & Furyx), vielleicht wird dir was auffallen.


Die Fury war meistens langsamer als die 980 Ti. Aber schau mal wo Hawaii landet.


----------



## WhoRainZone (11. September 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> @WhoRainZone Schau mal auf deine CPU-Auslastung. Ggf. mag das Game deine CPU nicht. Cryengine und Multithreading sind keine Freunde.
> 
> Kannst aber auch mal die Kern-Affinität neu setzen. Oder 2 Kerne deaktivieren^^



Hab meine CPU testweise etwas übertaktet, läuft schon etwas besser, aber irgendwie auch nicht :/ 
Bringt es was, wenn ich nur SMT deaktiviere? 

Und nochmal was: Freesync würde mir dabei evtl helfen, aber ich merke davon nichts. Die Range meines Bildschirms geht von 45-72 (wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe) Freesync ist im Treiber und im Bildschirmmenü aktiviert. trotzdem bei Drops von 72 auf ~50 schlimme Stotterer. Muss ich Freesync noch anderweitig aktivieren? Verhindert aktiviertes Vsync Freesync?


----------



## Ralle@ (11. September 2018)

Vsync brauchst du nicht, du setzt einfach im Treiber ein FPS Target und fertig.


----------



## WhoRainZone (11. September 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Vsync brauchst du nicht, du setzt einfach im Treiber ein FPS Target und fertig.



Hab ich auf 72, das bringt aber garnichts. Wenn ich die im Game nicht mit einem Cap versehe, gehen die so hoch wie es geht.


----------



## Rallyesport (11. September 2018)

Die Problematik kenne ich manche Spiele da kann man die FPS festsetzen im Treiber und im Spiel ist dann doch irgendwas anderes. Da hilft dann nur V-Sync...


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (11. September 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Hab meine CPU testweise etwas übertaktet, läuft schon etwas besser, aber irgendwie auch nicht :/
> Bringt es was, wenn ich nur SMT deaktiviere?
> 
> Und nochmal was: Freesync würde mir dabei evtl helfen, aber ich merke davon nichts. Die Range meines Bildschirms geht von 45-72 (wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe) Freesync ist im Treiber und im Bildschirmmenü aktiviert. trotzdem bei Drops von 72 auf ~50 schlimme Stotterer. Muss ich Freesync noch anderweitig aktivieren? Verhindert aktiviertes Vsync Freesync?



Ja, SMT deaktivieren könnte (!!! xD) was bringen, dann hast du nur 6 Kerne. Ich glaube die Cryengine allokiert einen zu großen Threadpool mit dem sie nicht klarkommt. (Ungefähr wie Monster Hunter).
Freesync krebst dann rum wenn du unter die Freesync Range kommst. Kann sein das dir das für ganz kurze Momente passiert und der FPS-Counter es nicht mitbekommt. Wenn du kein LFC hast um das zu kompensieren, dann hast du diese ekelhaftem Frame-Einbrüche. Wenn dein Treiber sagt Freesync läuft isses idR. an. Ich benutz Freesync meistens mit VSync, kannst es aber testweise mal ausmachen.

Du kannst deine CPU auch Testweise im Bios mal zu nem 4-Kerner Krüppeln... Das kann auch helfen. Ich hab das Game leider nicht sonst würde ich auf meinem 1500x mal testen.

Du kannst auch deine FPS mal auf 50 Locken, dann passieren die Drops eventuell nicht. Was für nen Freesync Monitor hast du?



drebbin schrieb:


> Crysis 3 ist ein Gaming Evolved Titel.
> 
> Soll ich euch jetzt irgendwelche Szenarien testen damit wir ein 5,5Jahre altes Spiel untersuchen?
> Auch wenn Kingdome Come und Crysis 3 auf der CryEngine liegen, genauso wie StarCitizen und Hunt (etc...) sollte bitte beachtet werden das jeder Hersteller das Grundgerüst anders gestaltet und optimiert.
> ...



Hab ja gesagt "ich glaube"  War mir ja nicht sicher xD Aber es kommt schon vor, dass bestimmte Engines bestimmte Karten lieber mögen. Frostbyte mag z.B. AMD Karten recht gern. Und Cryengine eben eigentlich auch. Wie gesagt, die Mehrheit der Cryengine-Titel mag AMD sehr gerne^^ 

Der Unterbau kann sich unterscheiden wobei das Render-Backend eigentlich meistens das gleiche ist. Dafür hat man ja Engines. Klar wird in den Shadern optimiert und ab und an werden Anpassungen gemacht. Aber wenn die Grundlegende Arbeitsweise des Render-Backends gut auf einer GPU läuft ist das idR. auch mit kleineren Änderungen noch der Fall. Crysis 3 ist von Crytek und bei den Jungs kann es gut sein, dass die das Render-Backend getauscht haben. Die kennen's ja gut genug. Das Render-Backend ist an einer Engine echt mit am beschissensten zu schreiben, deshalb ist es auch das was man am ehesten wiederverwendet.



sunyego schrieb:


> AMD hat oftmals probleme mit der engine !
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Homefront-The-Revolution-Spiel-54406/Tests/Benchmarks-Test-1195960/
> 
> edit : Crysis 3 ist im übrigen AMD Evolved



Eigentlich nicht, AMD-Karten kommen mit Cryengine in der Regel gut klar. 

Sniper Ghost Warrior 3 Heavily Favors AMD : Amd

Wie gesagt, die Prey und Kingdom Come Benchmarks.

Hunt:Showdown Benchmark - Best optimization ever on DX11 for AMD : Amd

Hunt lief auch...^^ Es ist halt wie immer. Manchmal läufts, manchmal nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (11. September 2018)

Manche spiele haben probleme mit Chill und dem Framelimiter
 In einem solchen Fall beides vollständig deaktivieren und Vsync anschalten. So habt Ihr Freesync in der Range und oberhalb greift Vsync. Die Auslastung kann man notfalls mit VSR erhöhen.

@WhoRain: Wenn du stark im CPU Limit hängst versuch mal folgendes,

HT/SMT deaktivieren, im Adrenalin alles deaktivieren was unnötig, ist. Oberflächenoptimierung aus, Tessealtion aus oder Anwendungsgesteuert, alle unnötigen Hintergrundprogramme dektiviere wie Virenscanner, Druckersoftware etc.


----------



## bath92 (11. September 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Hab ich auf 72, das bringt aber garnichts. Wenn ich die im Game nicht mit einem Cap versehe, gehen die so hoch wie es geht.



Bleib mit dem Frame-Limit (am besten direkt über den Treiber) grundsätzlich immer zwei FPS unterhalb der oberen Free-Sync-Frequenz des Monitors.


----------



## Rolk (11. September 2018)

Ja, am besten sind 2 fps Sicherheitsabstand innerhalb der range.

Wenn der Framelimiter bei irgendeinem Spiel zickt, versuchs mal mit der globalen Einstellung. Ich habe schon erlebt das die spezifische Einstellung für ein Spiel überhaupt keine Wirkung zeigt, aber mit der globalen Einstellung dann wunderbar funktioniert.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (11. September 2018)

Jo Kids, hab meinen RAM btw. wieder, muss aber Debian aufsetzen, K/Ubuntu und Proton mögen sich scheinbar nicht.

Mit Debian geb ich euch nen neuen Stand.


----------



## WhoRainZone (11. September 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Ja, SMT deaktivieren könnte (!!! xD) was bringen, dann hast du nur 6 Kerne. Ich glaube die Cryengine allokiert einen zu großen Threadpool mit dem sie nicht klarkommt. (Ungefähr wie Monster Hunter).


Meine armen Threads  Ich teste das heute Abend mal.


> Du kannst deine CPU auch Testweise im Bios mal zu nem 4-Kerner Krüppeln... Das kann auch helfen. Ich hab das Game leider nicht sonst würde ich auf meinem 1500x mal testen.


Auf nem Ryzen 3 1200@Stock in Kombi mit ner 280X läuft das game auf 1680x1050 stable@60FPS...


> Du kannst auch deine FPS mal auf 50 Locken, dann passieren die Drops eventuell nicht. Was für nen Freesync Monitor hast du?


Samsung C27H580 ab €' '190,61 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



Gurdi schrieb:


> Manche spiele haben probleme mit Chill und dem Framelimiter
> In einem solchen Fall beides vollständig deaktivieren und Vsync anschalten. So habt Ihr Freesync in der Range und oberhalb greift Vsync. Die Auslastung kann man notfalls mit VSR erhöhen.


Chill hab ich nicht an, der Framelimiter zeigt keine Wirkung, ebenso erzwungenes Vsync nicht (Globale Einstellungen) VSR funktioniert in dem Game auch irgendwie nicht 


> @WhoRain: Wenn du stark im CPU Limit hängst versuch mal folgendes,
> 
> HT/SMT deaktivieren, im Adrenalin alles deaktivieren was unnötig, ist. Oberflächenoptimierung aus, Tessealtion aus oder Anwendungsgesteuert, alle unnötigen Hintergrundprogramme dektiviere wie Virenscanner, Druckersoftware etc.


Mach ich mich heute Abend dann dran und berichte 



bath92 schrieb:


> Bleib mit dem Frame-Limit (am besten direkt über den Treiber) grundsätzlich immer zwei FPS unterhalb der oberen Free-Sync-Frequenz des Monitors.





Rolk schrieb:


> Ja, am besten sind 2 fps Sicherheitsabstand innerhalb der range.
> 
> Wenn der Framelimiter bei irgendeinem Spiel zickt, versuchs mal mit der globalen Einstellung. Ich habe schon erlebt das die spezifische Einstellung für ein Spiel überhaupt keine Wirkung zeigt, aber mit der globalen Einstellung dann wunderbar funktioniert.



Ich mache alles immer nur über die Globale Einstellung 

Kann das sein, dass der Treiber irgendwie nicht greift? Ich bin mir nicht sicher, welche Version ich grade habe, weil AMD gefühlt jede Woche ein neues Update bringt. Ich glaube 18.8.1 
Beim Timespy sagt er mir auch immer irgendwas mit Treiber nicht erkannt oder so


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (11. September 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Meine armen Threads  Ich teste das heute Abend mal.
> 
> Auf nem Ryzen 3 1200@Stock in Kombi mit ner 280X läuft das game auf 1680x1050 stable@60FPS... ...



Das klingt schon sehr nach CPU. Sag dann halt bescheid was rauskam.

Das kannst du noch probieren: auf der Konsole als ADMIN: start /affinity (Hier Hex-Wert eintragen) program.exe

Hier die Werte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist einfacher als Kerne im BIOS zu killen xD

Und wenn der Command nicht geht kannst du's hiermit versuchen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ist ne exe und eine Configfile. Die exe in den selben Ordner wie deine Game-EXE hauen, den namen deiner Game-EXE in die Config hauen wo im Moment Notepad++.exe steht und dann die AffinityRunner.exe starten. Die (sollte) den Prozess mit 4 Kernen starten wenn du bei Mask 15 einträgst. Für die Datei muss vcredist2015 installiert sein.


----------



## DonHowe (11. September 2018)

Moin Moin,

ich habe mal eine Frage?
Habe eine Gigabyte Vega 64 OC Gaming karte gekauft und habe nun das Problem das ich oft Blackscreens habe, das Spiel läuft erst weiter und stürzt dann nach einer Zeit komplett ab und Rechner startet sich dann neu. 
Monitor ist 27" (68,58cm) Samsung Curved C27HG70.
Temperaturen und alles sind eigentlich Okay wird nicht über 75 Grad heiß. 

Mit meiner alten Geforce 960 Windforce läuft alles normal.
Vielleicht kann mir hier ja jemand einen Tipp geben oder muss ich Sie zurück senden?
Wenn ja kann mir vielleicht jemand ein anderes Model empfehlen? 

Rest System ist B350 PC Mate / Ryzen 1600 X / 
16GB (2x 8192MB) Corsair Vengeance LPX LP schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16-18-18-36 Dual Kit

Wünsche euch noch einen schönen Montag und start in die Woche


----------



## WhoRainZone (11. September 2018)

@DonHowe
Was hast du für ein Netzteil?


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (11. September 2018)

DonHowe schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> ich habe mal eine Frage?
> Habe eine Gigabyte Vega 64 OC Gaming karte gekauft und habe nun das Problem das ich oft Blackscreens habe, das Spiel läuft erst weiter und stürzt dann nach einer Zeit komplett ab und Rechner startet sich dann neu.
> ...



Ich kenn das Problem, wenn du Pech hast ist das die Karte. Die Gigabyte Vega 64 Karten haben einen Bug bei dem die Lüfter zu spät aus dem Zero-Fan kommen und die Karte überhitzt... Das bekommt der Sensor nur scheinbar nicht mit. Die, die ich vor der Nase hatte hat 47 Grad angezeigt und ist dann gestorben.


----------



## DonHowe (11. September 2018)

Danke erstmal für die schnellen Antwort.
Habe ein Thermaltake Berlin 630W Netzteil ist auch noch nicht so alte das Gerät. 

Und danke an Johnjoggo32  Ebenfalls      Und könntest du mir eine andere Empfehlen?
Habe mein Auge auf diese geworfen 8GB PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 64 Red Devil Aktiv


----------



## kloanabua (11. September 2018)

DonHowe schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> ich habe mal eine Frage?
> Habe eine Gigabyte Vega 64 OC Gaming karte gekauft und habe nun das Problem das ich oft Blackscreens habe, das Spiel läuft erst weiter und stürzt dann nach einer Zeit komplett ab und Rechner startet sich dann neu.
> ...


Das hab ich leider auch gelegentlich.
Und reproduzierbar im 3dmark timespy extreme.
Meine ist aber wassergekühlt und geht eig nie über 45°C.
An nem Be Quiet Straight Power 10 600W.
Ich versuch morgen mal das ich von beiden PCI Stromsteckern jeweils einen 8 PIN anstecke.
Vllt braucht sie zu schnell zu viel Strom oder so.
Aber meine alte R9 390X hat denk ich genauso viel verbraucht und war auch nur an einem angeschlossen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (11. September 2018)

DonHowe schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für die schnellen Antwort.
> Habe ein Thermaltake Berlin 630W Netzteil ist auch noch nicht so alte das Gerät.
> 
> Und danke an Johnjoggo32  Ebenfalls      Und könntest du mir eine andere Empfehlen?
> Habe mein Auge auf diese geworfen 8GB PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 64 Red Devil Aktiv



Jo, Devil oder Sapphire. Wobei letztere die bessere ist. Das Berlin sollte eigentlich reichen, an so einem hat ein Kumpel seine Frontier Edition hängen...


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (11. September 2018)

Auch wenn die Leute im Netzteil-Unterforum gerne übertreiben, ich würde dennoch keine potente Hardware an ein Netzteil der Thermaltake Städte-Serie klemmen.


Als Ersatz für meine fiepende Sapphire hab ich mal die Asus Strixx bestellt, auch wenn Asus wegen dem GPP hier verpönt ist. Da diese aber einen ähnlichen Preis wie die Sapphire hatte und ein Haufen Gratis-Spiele dabei sind, habe ich mal zu der gegriffen. Morgen kommt sie an.


----------



## WhoRainZone (11. September 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Als Ersatz für meine fiepende Sapphire hab ich mal die Asus Strixx bestellt, auch wenn Asus wegen dem GPP hier verpönt ist. Da diese aber einen ähnlichen Preis wie die Sapphire hatte und *ein Haufen Gratis-Spiele dabei sind,* habe ich mal zu der gegriffen. Morgen kommt sie an.



Bekommst du da das Raise the Game Bundle UND Radeon Game Collection Extended?


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (11. September 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Bekommst du da das Raise the Game Bundle UND Radeon Game Collection Extended?



Das ist eine gute Frage. Aber ich habe auf der Mindfactory Seite nicht gelesen, dass diese beiden sich ausschließen. Ich werde es einfach mal ausprobieren, sollte die Karte kein Spulenfiepen aufweisen.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (11. September 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Leute im Netzteil-Unterforum gerne übertreiben, ich würde dennoch keine potente Hardware an ein Netzteil der Thermaltake Städte-Serie klemmen.
> 
> 
> Als Ersatz für meine fiepende Sapphire hab ich mal die Asus Strixx bestellt, auch wenn Asus wegen dem GPP hier verpönt ist. Da diese aber einen ähnlichen Preis wie die Sapphire hatte und ein Haufen Gratis-Spiele dabei sind, habe ich mal zu der gegriffen. Morgen kommt sie an.



Asus ist nicht verpönt, die Karte ist nur einfach nicht so gut wie die Sapphire bzw. Devil. Die hat leider ein paar durchwachsene Tests gehabt... xD


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (11. September 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Asus ist nicht verpönt, die Karte ist nur einfach nicht so gut wie die Sapphire bzw. Devil. Die hat leider ein paar durchwachsene Tests gehabt... xD



Laut PCGH reiht sie sich hinter der Sapphire aber noch vor der Red Devil ein.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (11. September 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Laut PCGH reiht sie sich hinter der Sapphire aber noch vor der Red Devil ein.



Jo, hat aber manchmal größere Spikes als die Sapphire und ist etwas lauter.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (11. September 2018)

Ich werde morgen mal berichten, wie sie sich schlägt. Vorausgesetzt sie hat kein extremes Spulenfiepen.


----------



## Rolk (11. September 2018)

Also zumindest mit dem silent bios soll die Asus eigentlich gar nciht so schlecht sein.


----------



## WhoRainZone (11. September 2018)

Weitere Feststellung in Bezug auf das Game:
Selbst, wenn ich nur rumstehe, hat es alle ~5s mal einen Ruckler drin, wo alles für kurze zeit stehen bleibt.
Dies bleibt bestehen, wenn ich das Game schließe 

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist: Ist es normal, dass GPU-Z viel CPU-Leistung beansprucht? mit deaktiviertem SMT waren es grade ~20% O.o

CPU läuft jetzt übrigens 6c6t 3,9GHz
Merkliche Besserung nur in den ersten ~30min Ingame, danach hakt es wieder...
Ich installiere mal den neuen Trieber und sehe dann weiter


----------



## ATIR290 (11. September 2018)

PowerColor RX Vega Nano

Neuvorstellung mit auch mal Stückzahlen für End-User ?

PowerColor Launches RX Vega Nano


----------



## Richi1605 (11. September 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Bekommst du da das Raise the Game Bundle UND Radeon Game Collection Extended?



ja er sollte beide bekommen


----------



## WhoRainZone (11. September 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> PowerColor RX Vega Nano
> 
> Neuvorstellung mit auch mal Stückzahlen für End-User ?
> 
> PowerColor Launches RX Vega Nano



Man musste nur schnell sein   

Update:
Mit dem neuen Treiber, CPU 6c6t@3,9 und etwas unkonventionellen Vega UV-Settings läufts einigermaßen vernünftig.
GPU P7->1500/900 P6->1475/890  Speicher 975/1000 PT+50%
Das OverdriveNT spackt grade wieder n bisschen... 
GPU-Z hat auch ein Update spendiert bekommen, und die hohe CPU Last ist nun weg


----------



## Gurdi (12. September 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Man musste nur schnell sein
> 
> Update:
> Mit dem neuen Treiber, CPU 6c6t@3,9 und etwas unkonventionellen Vega UV-Settings läufts einigermaßen vernünftig.
> ...



Die Version 2.8 bei GPU Z hat zu Fehlern in Verbindung mit Freesync geführt wenn das Tool im Hintergrund lief.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (12. September 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Laut PCGH reiht sie sich hinter der Sapphire aber noch vor der Red Devil ein.



Übliche lotterie. Mit der Nitro+ kann sie nicht mithalten jedoch läuft meine Strix bei weitem besser als die Devil eines kollegen und um einen tick besser als die Strix eines anderen kollegen. Und sie ist die leiseste karte, die ich bis jetzt hatte. Spulenfiepen nur minimalst. Ich hoffe, du hast diesmal glück mit deiner.

LG


----------



## WhoRainZone (12. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Version 2.8 bei GPU Z hat zu Fehlern in Verbindung mit Freesync geführt wenn das Tool im Hintergrund lief.



Wie soll man denn da drauf kommen


----------



## pokusa (12. September 2018)

Hallo,

mein Bruder hat sich aufgrund seines Freesync Monitors eine Vega 64 Strix geholt (auch wegen den vielen Spielen, die dabei sind). Er hat in weiten Teilen den gleichen Computer wie ich, also auch einen i7 3770 @ Stock. Somit ist auch das Netzteil ein Cooler Master G550M. Die Frage ist, ob das Netzteil, das ja schon etwas älter ist, für die Vega 64 Strix ausreichend ist.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Basti1988 (12. September 2018)

...* EDIT * ... Augen auf beim Eierkauf...


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (12. September 2018)

pokusa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mein Bruder hat sich aufgrund seines Freesync Monitors eine Vega 64 Strix geholt (auch wegen den vielen Spielen, die dabei sind). Er hat in weiten Teilen den gleichen Computer wie ich, also auch einen i7 3770 @ Stock. Somit ist auch das Netzteil ein Cooler Master G550M. Die Frage ist, ob das Netzteil, das ja schon etwas älter ist, für die Vega 64 Strix ausreichend ist.
> 
> Beste Grüße



Das ist a weng' weng.


----------



## pokusa (12. September 2018)

Ja, habe ich mir fast gedacht. Muss wohl ein neues her...


----------



## Gurdi (12. September 2018)

pokusa schrieb:


> Ja, habe ich mir fast gedacht. Muss wohl ein neues her...



Einfach mal testen, eine Graka ist schnell ein und wieder ausgebaut . Wenn es Probleme macht austauschen, wenn nicht dann nicht.

@WhoRain: Ist mir damals aufgefallen, gab komischerweise nie eine Erwähnung in den Patchnotes, aber das Problem ist wohl behoben worden.


----------



## Zwock7420 (12. September 2018)

Zum Thema GPU-Z:
Also ich nutze noch 2.7.0 und habe (zumindest damit) keinen Ärger.


----------



## kloanabua (12. September 2018)

DonHowe schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> ich habe mal eine Frage?
> Habe eine Gigabyte Vega 64 OC Gaming karte gekauft und habe nun das Problem das ich oft Blackscreens habe, das Spiel läuft erst weiter und stürzt dann nach einer Zeit komplett ab und Rechner startet sich dann neu.
> ...


Mein Problem ist jetzt übrigens behoben.
Hab die Grafikkarte jetzt mit 2 Kabeln vom Netzteil angeschlossen, also das 2 Rails jeweils an einen PCI Stromstecker gehen und nun keinerlei Abstürze mehr bis jetzt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## WhoRainZone (12. September 2018)

Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Zum Thema GPU-Z:
> Also ich nutze noch 2.7.0 und habe (zumindest damit) keinen Ärger.



War ja auch die 2.8er, die Probleme gemacht hat


----------



## tobse2056 (12. September 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Übliche lotterie. Mit der Nitro+ kann sie nicht mithalten jedoch läuft meine Strix bei weitem besser als die Devil eines kollegen und um einen tick besser als die Strix eines anderen kollegen. Und sie ist die leiseste karte, die ich bis jetzt hatte. Spulenfiepen nur minimalst. Ich hoffe, du hast diesmal glück mit deiner.
> 
> LG



Hat deine Strix ein  funktionierendes 260 Watt Bios? Egal was ich drauf flashe auf meine 64er Strix ...  es bleibt bei 220 Watt laut  GPU Z und ich hab schon alle Versionen durch von Techpowerup und der Asus Website.


----------



## Averdan (12. September 2018)

Hi,

Habe mir jetzt endlich eine Asus Strix Vega 64 geleistet. Nutze wie bei meiner Vorgänger Graka (MSI R9 390) auch beide Rails und bekomme so an die 275 Watt angezeigt. Jetzt mit UV auf 1110mV maximal 250 Watt. Habe das Problem aber, dass sie in manchen Spielen nur manchmal 35% Auslastung anzeigt und dann die FPS auf 30-50 runter gehen um dann wieder 100% Auslastung zu zeigen und auf 100-110 FPS bei WQHD hochgeht. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das an der PSU liegt oder am Thermal throttling...
Was nutzt ihr zum OC bzw. UV? Wattmann oder doch MSI Afterburner? Habe auch gesehen, dass seit neuesten einige das NTool oder so nutzen. MSI Afterburner, fand ich halt immer ganz praktisch, vor allem mit dem OSD von riva tuner... bei Wattmann von AMD bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die Werte stimmen.


----------



## bath92 (12. September 2018)

Averdan schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Habe mir jetzt endlich eine Asus Strix Vega 64 geleistet. Nutze wie bei meiner Vorgänger Graka (MSI R9 390) auch beide Rails und bekomme so an die 275 Watt angezeigt. Jetzt mit UV auf 1110mV maximal 250 Watt. Habe das Problem aber, dass sie in manchen Spielen nur manchmal 35% Auslastung anzeigt und dann die FPS auf 30-50 runter gehen um dann wieder 100% Auslastung zu zeigen und auf 100-110 FPS bei WQHD hochgeht. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das an der PSU liegt oder am Thermal throttling...
> Was nutzt ihr zum OC bzw. UV? Wattmann oder doch MSI Afterburner? Habe auch gesehen, dass seit neuesten einige das NTool oder so nutzen. MSI Afterburner, fand ich halt immer ganz praktisch, vor allem mit dem OSD von riva tuner... bei Wattmann von AMD bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die Werte stimmen.



Für OC/UV nimmt man bei Vega entweder den WattMan oder das OverdriveNTool.
Zur Überwachung HWiNFO64 in Verbindung mit dem RTSS.


----------



## WhoRainZone (12. September 2018)

Weiß jemand, was für WLPads ich bei nem Wasserblock für die Vega brauch? Ist das Kühler-abhängig? 
Kann ich einfach 0,5mm Pads nehmen, und die dann ggf. doppelt?


----------



## EyRaptor (12. September 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, was für WLPads ich bei nem Wasserblock für die Vega brauch? Ist das Kühler-abhängig?
> Kann ich einfach 0,5mm Pads nehmen, und die dann ggf. doppelt?



Das ist leider vom jeweiligen Wasserblock abhängig.

Edit: 
Wärmeleitpads doppelt nehmen ist schon möglich, allerdings wird dadurch meines Wissens die Wärmeleitfähigkeit leicht reduziert.


----------



## drstoecker (12. September 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, was für WLPads ich bei nem Wasserblock für die Vega brauch? Ist das Kühler-abhängig?
> Kann ich einfach 0,5mm Pads nehmen, und die dann ggf. doppelt?


Du kannst dir auf der Homepage deines Kühlers die Beschreibung anzeigen lassen wo drin steht was für Pads benötigt werden. Kaufst du diesen gebraucht?


----------



## Averdan (12. September 2018)

bath92 schrieb:


> Für OC/UV nimmt man bei Vega entweder den WattMan oder das OverdriveNTool.
> Zur Überwachung HWiNFO64 in Verbindung mit dem RTSS.


Danke dir.
Aja das OverdriveNtool meinte ich. das scheint ja gut zu funktionieren. Wegen Überwachung, RTSS funktioniert doch nur in Verbindung mit MSI Afterburner oder? Kann ich nicht einfach wieder Afterburner plus RTSS nehmen oder ist das inkompatibel mit dem Wattmann? sollte ich Wattmann abschalten wenn OverdriveNtool oder MSI Afterburner eingeschalten sind?


----------



## TheEpicHorst (12. September 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Hat deine Strix ein  funktionierendes 260 Watt Bios? Egal was ich drauf flashe auf meine 64er Strix ...  es bleibt bei 220 Watt laut  GPU Z und ich hab schon alle Versionen durch von Techpowerup und der Asus Website.



Nein leider, aber ich werde mal bei meinem kollegen fragen, seine Strix ist ganz neu! Kann noch dauern, werde mich aber melden falls ich mal ein funktionierendes in die finger bekomme.


----------



## Gurdi (12. September 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Nein leider, aber ich werde mal bei meinem kollegen fragen, seine Strix ist ganz neu! Kann noch dauern, werde mich aber melden falls ich mal ein funktionierendes in die finger bekomme.



Nehmt doch einfach das Overdrive N Tool und passt den Wert an, fertig.


----------



## WhoRainZone (12. September 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Du kannst dir auf der Homepage deines Kühlers die Beschreibung anzeigen lassen wo drin steht was für Pads benötigt werden. Kaufst du diesen gebraucht?



Ne den hab ich schon  da sind zwar welche dabei, aber die sehen nicht soo toll aus :/ und da wollte ich eigentlich nicht den Loop dann nochmal auseinandernehmen, wenn die Temps nicht passen. Oder ist Qualität bei den teilen nicht so wichtig? 
Ist ein Bykski, aber neu gekauft.
Auf der seite finde ich zumindest nichts dazu 
Bykski A-XF56-NANO-X .全覆盖显卡水冷头 专业图形卡水冷头


----------



## Olstyle (12. September 2018)

Wenn du die Soll-Pads hast kannst du die ja nachmessen. Es gibt wohl tatsächlich messbare Unterschiede bei den Pads, aber im Vergleich zu dem was ein Spawa aushält ist alles wassergekühlte 1A.


----------



## Gurdi (12. September 2018)

Gott, bei den aktuellen Ambienttemperaturen und den aktuellen Treibern friert meine Vega ja schon bald, selbst mit 55Grad Zieltemperatur drehen die Lüfter teils nicht auf in WQHD.
Da fällt mir noch ein "Zuhause ist da wo dein Rechner steht"


@Who Rain:Haben sich deine Frame Drops mit dem GPUZ Update erledigt?


----------



## drstoecker (12. September 2018)

Neuer Treiber Jungs 18.9.1.!


----------



## DeLuXe1992 (12. September 2018)

Kann mir einer sagen warum, sobald ich meinen UHD TV an der Vega angeschlossen hab, das aufeinmal 0.05V  mehr Spannung anliegt?

Dachte erst liegt an der erhöhten Last, aber Quark. Wenn ich auf FHD zocke das selbe, bzw UHD Downsampling auf normalen Monitor auch alles wie eingestellt.

Aber sobald der TV dran is 0.05V mehr Spannung. Das ding is dadurch entstehen gute 50-70W mehr Verbrauch nich das mich das irgendwie stört aber das führt dazu das die Red Devil ziemlich lauter wird als sonst, ( GPU Only Power Draw liegt dann bei  über 300W) Und Hotspot im hohen 90er Temp Bereich ist

Settings:  P7@1642@1050mV  HBM 1080MHZ@ 1025MV, Real Anliegender Takt ~ 1590 Mhz....Sobald der TV dranhängt ca 0.05V mehr, also dann etwas über 1.1V anliegend. Treiber ist 18.8.2.


----------



## Gurdi (13. September 2018)

DeLuXe1992 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen warum, sobald ich meinen UHD TV an der Vega angeschlossen hab, das aufeinmal 0.05V  mehr Spannung anliegt?
> 
> Dachte erst liegt an der erhöhten Last, aber Quark. Wenn ich auf FHD zocke das selbe, bzw UHD Downsampling auf normalen Monitor auch alles wie eingestellt.
> 
> ...



Setz den TV als Primärgerät, das sollte Abhilfe schaffen. Vega legt mit VSR höhere Spannung an, je wenn deine native Auflösung aber als UHD registriert wird fällt das weg.

@Dr: Ernsthaft jetzt...ich hab vor knapp ner Stunde meinen HTPC geupdatet.....


----------



## DeLuXe1992 (13. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Setz den TV als Primärgerät, das sollte Abhilfe schaffen. Vega legt mit VSR höhere Spannung an, je wenn deine native Auflösung aber als UHD registriert wird fällt das weg.
> 
> @Dr: Ernsthaft jetzt...ich hab vor knapp ner Stunde meinen HTPC geupdatet.....




Habe ich leider schon probiert... kein Erfolg. Das bei VSR höhere Spannungen angelegt werden, hab ich schon mal iwo gelesen. Kann ich aber nicht bestätigen. Zocke sonst so gut wie immer auf UHD per VSR an meinen normalen Monitoren, Spannung ist immer bei 1,05V, habe GPU Z immer in Blick.


Edit One: Oder mal anders gesagt, es ist scheiss egal was ich im Wattmann füreine Spannung einstelle, Sobald TV dran -> 1.1Volt.   Außer ich stelle eine höhere als 1.1 ein dass übernimmt er dann.


----------



## drstoecker (13. September 2018)

DeLuXe1992 schrieb:


> Habe ich leider schon probiert... kein Erfolg. Das bei VSR höhere Spannungen angelegt werden, hab ich schon mal iwo gelesen. Kann ich aber nicht bestätigen. Zocke sonst so gut wie immer auf UHD per VSR an meinen normalen Monitoren, Spannung ist immer bei 1,05V, habe GPU Z immer in Blick.
> 
> 
> Edit One: Oder mal anders gesagt, es ist scheiss egal was ich im Wattmann füreine Spannung einstelle, Sobald TV dran -> 1.1Volt.   Außer ich stelle eine höhere als 1.1 ein dass übernimmt er dann.


Wenn ich mich recht entsinne dan legt der bei mir auch immer mehr an wenn ich auf uhd hochdrehe.


----------



## Gurdi (13. September 2018)

Das hängt mit dem Uncore zusammen.Mit fällt jetzt nur spontan keine Lösung dazu ein. Ich hab es immer gehabt wenn ich auf 5k gebencht habe.


----------



## DeLuXe1992 (13. September 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne dan legt der bei mir auch immer mehr an wenn ich auf uhd hochdrehe.



Wie gesagt, nur wenn der TV dran ist, und dann auch in FHD oder andere Auflösung... TV ab, UHD per VSR ist alles safe. Ich werd jetz mal den neuen  18.9.1 probieren...

PS: 
Array

Radeon RX Vega Series graphics products may experience elevated memory clocks during system idle.


----------



## WhoRainZone (13. September 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn du die Soll-Pads hast kannst du die ja nachmessen. Es gibt wohl tatsächlich messbare Unterschiede bei den Pads, aber im Vergleich zu dem was ein Spawa aushält ist alles wassergekühlte 1A.



Also könnte ich auch bedenkenlos die nehmen, die dabei sind? Bin nämlich -ohne GPU-Block- schonwieder bei ~200€ für die Erweiterung 
~80€ gehen dabei schonmal für die Lüfter drauf, ich will da mal gute probieren, mal was anderes als Arctic 



Gurdi schrieb:


> @Who Rain:Haben sich deine Frame Drops mit dem GPUZ Update erledigt?


Erledigt wäre der falsche Ausdruck  sacken zwar trotzdem noch in den 30er Bereich ab, aber durch Freesync (was ja jetzt funktioniert ) wirkt es nicht mehr so schlimm. Ich frage mich trotzdem, woran es liegt 
Mehr als SMT will ich aber eigntlich nicht deaktivieren, und über VSR kann ich die Grafiklast auch nicht erhöhen, weil das Game mehr als FHD nicht unterstützt 



drstoecker schrieb:


> Neuer Treiber Jungs 18.9.1.!


Oh mann  habe vorgestern erst geupdated


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (13. September 2018)

Eigentlich wollte ich schon gestern was zur Asus schreiben. Auch diese hat Spulenfiepen, allerdings erst ab 60 fps. Die Sapphire hatte ab 20 fps schon angefangen. Das heißt, die Asus werde ich nächste Woche zurückschicken, sonst hätte ich am Wochenende keine Grafikkarte. Dafür läuft mein neuer Ryzen. Also steht einem AMD System zur Zeit nur die Grafikkarte entgegen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (13. September 2018)

So langsam glaube ich echt, du bist überempfindlich, was Spulenfiepen angeht


----------



## Serenity1904 (13. September 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> So langsam glaube ich echt, du bist überempfindlich, was Spulenfiepen angeht



Also ich steh da ganz bei ihm. Ich habe 4! Nitros und 1 Red Devil gehabt, alle haben sehr starkes Spulenfiepen. Ab 30-40 fps aufwärts ging es los... 
Ich habe auch 2 andere Netzteile getestet, eins gebraucht und eins sogar neu gekauft, keine Besserung... 

Ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter, habe nun alle zurückgeschickt und sitze jetzt wieder auf meiner R9 390 (ohne Spulenfiepen)


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (13. September 2018)

Also wenn das Spulenfiepen die GPU Lüfter bei über 60% Drehzahl übertönt, halte das für nicht richtig.


----------



## Gurdi (13. September 2018)

Mein Bruder hatte auch mal eine Nitro die er ebenfalls Retour gesendet hatte wegen Spulenfiepen.

Ich selbst habe noch keine einzige Karte gehabt die das nennenswert betroffen hat. Das Referenz PCB scheint da sehr gut zu sein.


----------



## WhoRainZone (13. September 2018)

Also meine Vegano zeigt ab 80FPS hörbares Spulenfiepen, Aber ich hab sie ja auf 72 gelocked 
Aber wenn das so oft auftritt, nehme ich das natürlich zurück xD


----------



## Gurdi (13. September 2018)

Etwas Spulenfiepen ist ja nicht ungewöhnlich. Ich selbst hab auch ein gedämmtes Gehäuse, ich nehme überhaupt kein Spulefiepen im praktischen Alltag war. Wenn jedoch mein Gehäuse auf ist und ich mich direkt neber die GraKa hänge höre ich es auch.


----------



## Serenity1904 (13. September 2018)

Bei mir ist das auch ganz komisch. Wenn ich z.B. den Valley Benchmark starte (oder den Heaven) dann gehts los mit fiepen. Wenn ich spiele wie cs go oder scum starte gehts auch los. 
Wenn ich Furmark laufen lasse ist es "relativ ruhig", im Gegensatz zu den anderen Sachen. 

 Also sobald ich eine Anwendung starte und die Karte anfängt zu arbeiten gehts los. 

Ich betreibe dazu einen BenQ XL2720Z (144Hz FreeSync) Monitor. Also sollte ich dann auf 144 locken oder? 

Ich weiß so langsam echt nicht weiter, ich meine es kann doch nicht sein das 5 Karten fiepen oder?


----------



## Gurdi (13. September 2018)

Man kann beim fiepen mal ein wenig rum testen, z.B. anderen PCI Slot verwenden, die Rails am NT aufteilen oder zusammen legen, mal testweise andere Komponenten abklemmen etc. 
Oft ist es eine verkettung unglücklicher Ereignisse die zu starkem Spulenfipen führen. Ein und dieselbe Karte kann in einem anderen System deutlich leiser sein.


----------



## Serenity1904 (13. September 2018)

Ich habe mal ein Video von meiner hochgeladen. Ab 10 sec. starte ich eine Anwendung. 

YouTube


----------



## Serenity1904 (13. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Man kann beim fiepen mal ein wenig rum testen, z.B. anderen PCI Slot verwenden, die Rails am NT aufteilen oder zusammen legen, mal testweise andere Komponenten abklemmen etc.
> Oft ist es eine verkettung unglücklicher Ereignisse die zu starkem Spulenfipen führen. Ein und dieselbe Karte kann in einem anderen System deutlich leiser sein.



Also Netzteil habe ich durch, habe 1 Rail sowie beide Rails getestet. 
Neues Netzteil auch bereits. 

Den PCI Slot habe ich noch nicht gewechselt, auf dem Asus Maximus Hero X hat doch nur der "oberste" PCIE Slot die volle Power oder?!


----------



## Gurdi (13. September 2018)

Also auf meinem zammeligen Z170 kann ich beide PCI16x nutzen, da wo eingesteckt wird dort liegen dann auch die Lanes an.
Dein Spulenfiepen fand ich in dem Video jetzt nicht sonderlich störend muss ich sagen, gerade in Loadscreens ist Spulefiepen ja auch völlig normal. Mit dem Framelimiter im Treiber kann man das auch einfach unterbinden. Hast du im Spiel den auch ein so deutliches fiepen?


----------



## Serenity1904 (13. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Also auf meinem zammeligen Z170 kann ich beide PCI16x nutzen, da wo eingesteckt wird dort liegen dann auch die Lanes an.
> Dein Spulenfiepen fand ich in dem Video jetzt nicht sonderlich störend muss ich sagen, gerade in Loadscreens ist Spulefiepen ja auch völlig normal. Mit dem Framelimiter im Treiber kann man das auch einfach unterbinden. Hast du im Spiel den auch ein so deutliches fiepen?



Okay, teste ich nachher mal aus.  

ja also in Spielen bleibt das Geräusch unverändert. Den Framelimiter habe ich noch nicht getestet. Also unter Globale Einstellung den Frame Target Control setzen richtig? In meinem Fall wären das 144 oder?


----------



## tobse2056 (13. September 2018)

Serenity1904 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein Video von meiner hochgeladen. Ab 10 sec. starte ich eine Anwendung.
> 
> YouTube



Bei meiner 64er Strix  hört es sich genauso an, aber sobald ich die Seitentür zumache nimmt es man kaum noch war. Hast du es nur mit offenen Gehäuse getstet ?


----------



## Serenity1904 (13. September 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Bei meiner 64er Strix  hört es sich genauso an, aber sobald ich die Seitentür zumache nimmt es man kaum noch war. Hast du es nur mit offenen Gehäuse getstet ?



Nein nein  ich habe beides natürlich getestet. Und mit geschlossenen Gehäuse ist es natürlich auch leiser. Vielleicht bin ich auch schon geschädigt, weil ich vom Kopf her schon so weit  bin, dass ich danach "suche". 

Ich spiele eh 90% mit Headset wenn ich zocke, von daher wäre es eig egal. Das Ding ist, ich sehe es halt nicht ein bei so teurer Hardware zu sagen hm ok sie fiept, ich setze mal Kopfhörer auf... Aber ich werde mich wohl damit abfinden müssen...


----------



## Desperado1001 (13. September 2018)

Ich habe mir gestern nach langer Überlegung bei Mindfactory eine Power Color RX Vega 56 Red Dragon gekauft. Ich wollte mein Geld nochmal bei AMD parken und nVidia boykottieren. Des weiteren freue ich mich bereits auf das UV/OC wozu ich hier im Forum schon viel gelesen habe. Leider werde ich wohl noch bis zum 24.9 schätzungsweise warten müssen. Die Vorfreude ist allerdings schon vorhanden.


----------



## Richi1605 (13. September 2018)

Serenity1904 schrieb:


> Also ich steh da ganz bei ihm. Ich habe 4! Nitros und 1 Red Devil gehabt, alle haben sehr starkes Spulenfiepen. Ab 30-40 fps aufwärts ging es los...
> Ich habe auch 2 andere Netzteile getestet, eins gebraucht und eins sogar neu gekauft, keine Besserung...



Meine Nitro + fiept auch und das deutlich lauter wie in deinen Video, hast du deine vll OC ?? 
Meine habe ich UV und dadurch ist das fiepen deutlich leiser geworden, nur wenn ich sieh dann wieder OC und sie zieht 340-350W dann ist sie halt mega laut


----------



## Serenity1904 (13. September 2018)

Mal eine etwas andere Frage, gibt es hier Leute oder ein Thread, wo Leute anbieten bei OV/UV vor Ort zu Unterstützen. Quasi PC unterm Arm und treffen, wenn es km technisch passt?


----------



## Serenity1904 (13. September 2018)

Richi1605 schrieb:


> Meine Nitro + fiept auch und das deutlich lauter wie in deinen Video, hast du deine vll OC ??
> Meine habe ich UV und dadurch ist das fiepen deutlich leiser geworden, nur wenn ich sieh dann wieder OC und sie zieht 340-350W dann ist sie halt mega laut



Oh was :O Ich dachte schon meine ist sehr laut  habe ich evtl. doch zu empfindliche Ohren?! 

Also ich habe eig UV (Hoffe ich) Gestern habe ich ca. 45 min Furmark laufen gehabt und dort stand bei GPU-Z unter dem Punkt: GPU only Power Draw: 326-330W... Wäre das der "Zieh" Wert?


----------



## Richi1605 (13. September 2018)

Serenity1904 schrieb:


> Oh was :O Ich dachte schon meine ist sehr laut  habe ich evtl. doch zu empfindliche Ohren?!
> 
> Also ich habe eig UV (Hoffe ich) Gestern habe ich ca. 45 min Furmark laufen gehabt und dort stand bei GPU-Z unter dem Punkt: GPU only Power Draw: 326-330W... Wäre das der "Zieh" Wert?



326-330W das ist ein OC Verbrauch 
meine Verbraucht UV 230-250W  Denke da geht aber noch mehr nach unten 
Sek kann dir auch gleich mal mein Wattman Profil Screenen, vll läuft es ja bei dir auch

Wegen deiner OC vorort Frage, schau mal HIER. Weiß aber nicht ob es das richtige ist!!!


----------



## Richi1605 (13. September 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serenity1904 (13. September 2018)

Richi1605 schrieb:


> 326-330W das ist ein OC Verbrauch
> meine Verbraucht UV 230-250W  Denke da geht aber noch mehr nach unten
> Sek kann dir auch gleich mal mein Wattman Profil Screenen, vll läuft es ja bei dir auch
> 
> Wegen deiner OC vorort Frage, schau mal HIER. Weiß aber nicht ob es das richtige ist!!!



Ja das wäre nett  Dann habe ich wohl etwas verdammt falsch gemacht :O 

Oh super, vielen Dank dafür


----------



## Serenity1904 (13. September 2018)

Richi1605 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das werde ich Zuhause direkt mal probieren und testen! 

 GPU-Z unter dem Punkt: GPU only Power Draw: 326-330W (In meinem Fall) 
Das ist der richtige "Zieh" Wert oder? Auf den muss ich schauen ja?


----------



## tobse2056 (13. September 2018)

Serenity1904 schrieb:


> Nein nein  ich habe beides natürlich getestet. Und mit geschlossenen Gehäuse ist es natürlich auch leiser. Vielleicht bin ich auch schon geschädigt, weil ich vom Kopf her schon so weit  bin, dass ich danach "suche".
> 
> Ich spiele eh 90% mit Headset wenn ich zocke, von daher wäre es eig egal. Das Ding ist, ich sehe es halt nicht ein bei so teurer Hardware zu sagen hm ok sie fiept, ich setze mal Kopfhörer auf... Aber ich werde mich wohl damit abfinden müssen...



Das ist jetzt auch meine Befürchtung , nachdem ich dein Video gesehen habe und bei mir Test gehört habe das ich es jetzt immer hören werde.

Das Spulenfiepen ist leider normal bei allen High-End Karten durch die hohen Ströme die fließen.


----------



## Richi1605 (13. September 2018)

Serenity1904 schrieb:


> Ja das wäre nett  Dann habe ich wohl etwas verdammt falsch gemacht :O
> 
> Oh super, vielen Dank dafür



wenn du noch weiter runter willst im verbrauch, dann kannst du an den regler für "Leistungsgrenze" noch ein wenig denk ich mal nach links gehen. Aber noch nich getestet wie viel  
Weil ich bin so im moment zufrieden damit


----------



## Serenity1904 (13. September 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt auch meine Befürchtung , nachdem ich dein Video gesehen habe und bei mir Test gehört habe das ich es jetzt immer hören werde.
> 
> Das Spulenfiepen ist leider normal bei allen High-End Karten durch die hohen Ströme die fließen.



Ich hoffe nicht  Wenn ja dann ein fettes SORRY!


----------



## Serenity1904 (13. September 2018)

Richi1605 schrieb:


> wenn du noch weiter runter willst im verbrauch, dann kannst du an den regler für "Leistungsgrenze" noch ein wenig denk ich mal nach links gehen. Aber noch nich getestet wie viel
> Weil ich bin so im moment zufrieden damit



Okay, meiner steht aktuell ganz rechts


----------



## Richi1605 (13. September 2018)

Serenity1904 schrieb:


> GPU-Z unter dem Punkt: GPU only Power Draw: 326-330W (In meinem Fall)
> Das ist der richtige "Zieh" Wert oder? Auf den muss ich schauen ja?



Ja, genau da musst du schauen!


----------



## tobse2056 (13. September 2018)

Serenity1904 schrieb:


> Okay, meiner steht aktuell ganz rechts



Sobald du untervoltest solltest du  eh kaum noch über 220Watt  ASIC Verbauch kommen. Von daher spielt es dann kaum eine Rolle solange es nicht limitiert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serenity1904 (13. September 2018)

Richi1605 schrieb:


> Ja, genau da musst du schauen!



Super, danke


----------



## Serenity1904 (13. September 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Sobald du untervoltest solltest du  eh kaum noch über 220Watt  ASIC Verbauch kommen. Von daher spielt es dann kaum eine Rolle solange es nicht limitiert
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da werde ich nachher einiges zum testen haben


----------



## Gurdi (13. September 2018)

Serenity1904 schrieb:


> Das werde ich Zuhause direkt mal probieren und testen!
> 
> GPU-Z unter dem Punkt: GPU only Power Draw: 326-330W (In meinem Fall)
> Das ist der richtige "Zieh" Wert oder? Auf den muss ich schauen ja?



Also 330 Watt ASIC sind so ziemlich das Maximum was die Karte ziehen kann. Das du damit starkes Spulenfiepen hast überrascht in der Tat nicht.
Ich hatte dir doch Werte gegeben fürs OC, wie hast du es damit geschafft auf über 300Watt ASIC zu kommen


----------



## Serenity1904 (13. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Also 330 Watt ASIC sind so ziemlich das Maximum was die Karte ziehen kann. Das du damit starkes Spulenfiepen hast überrascht in der Tat nicht.
> Ich hatte dir doch Werte gegeben fürs OC, wie hast du es damit geschafft auf über 300Watt ASIC zu kommen



Ich schau nachher mal wenn ich Feierabend habe in den Wattman und poste es hier. Ich vermute mal das ich irgendwas falsch gemacht habe  Eig sollte ich deine Werte drin haben


----------



## bath92 (13. September 2018)

Averdan schrieb:


> Danke dir.
> Aja das OverdriveNtool meinte ich. das scheint ja gut zu funktionieren. Wegen Überwachung, RTSS funktioniert doch nur in Verbindung mit MSI Afterburner oder? Kann ich nicht einfach wieder Afterburner plus RTSS nehmen oder ist das inkompatibel mit dem Wattmann? sollte ich Wattmann abschalten wenn OverdriveNtool oder MSI Afterburner eingeschalten sind?



Anleitung zum UV mit dem OverdriveNTool.
Afterburner ist für Vega hinsichtlich OC/UV nicht geeignet. Für die Überwachung in Kombination mit RTSS sollte es aber nach wie vor funktionieren.
Allerdings kann das HWiNFO64 (vgl. Screenshot) meiner Meinung nach besser.


----------



## Richi1605 (13. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Also 330 Watt ASIC sind so ziemlich das Maximum was die Karte ziehen kann. Das du damit starkes Spulenfiepen hast überrascht in der Tat nicht.
> Ich hatte dir doch Werte gegeben fürs OC, wie hast du es damit geschafft auf über 300Watt ASIC zu kommen



kannst du die vll nochmal posten ?? 
Ich selber bastel auch noch an meinem OC Profil und interessiere mich dafür wie es andere eingestellt haben


----------



## Gurdi (13. September 2018)

Richi1605 schrieb:


> kannst du die vll nochmal posten ??
> Ich selber bastel auch noch an meinem OC Profil und interessiere mich dafür wie es andere eingestellt haben


Im Moment habe ich mein festes Setting mit LC Bios und OverdriveN drin, aber die Werte lassen sich auch genauso für den Wattman verwenden.
Die 925 beim Speicher können bei normalen Biosversionen nicht verwendet werden. Dort dann 1000 verwenden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DonHowe (13. September 2018)

Moin Moin, 
Habe meine Gigabyte nun zurück geschickt und bin noch am überlegen ob es eine Red Devil oder eine Sapphire werden soll?
Sapphire ist nun doch eher nach vorne gerückt ^^ 
Wollte nochmals wegen dem Netzteil nachfragen was ihr da so empfehlen könnt.
Dachte an ein STRAIGHT POWER 11 750W,
Damit sollte man ja eigentlich genug saft haben und auch Richtung Zukunft ausgesorgt haben, was sagt ihr dazu?
Und mir gefällt das man das so ein tolles Kabel Management hat  
Bisher habe ich das Thermaltake Berlin 630 Watt.


----------



## Gurdi (13. September 2018)

DonHowe schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> Habe meine Gigabyte nun zurück geschickt und bin noch am überlegen ob es eine Red Devil oder eine Sapphire werden soll?
> Sapphire ist nun doch eher nach vorne gerückt ^^
> Wollte nochmals wegen dem Netzteil nachfragen was ihr da so empfehlen könnt.
> ...



Mit dem NT bist du lange Zeit auf der sicherne Seite und die Nitro ist die beste Vega aktuell auf dem Markt. Die Devil ist auch sehr gut, es hängt primär vom Preis ab würde ich sagen.


----------



## DonHowe (13. September 2018)

Möchte mich hier nochmal bei allen bedanken !
Ist ja besser als jede Service Hotline hier ! 
Sofort gibt es kompetente antworten <3 

Wünsche allen eine wunderbare Woche noch.


----------



## Serenity1904 (13. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mit dem NT bist du lange Zeit auf der sicherne Seite und die Nitro ist die beste Vega aktuell auf dem Markt. Die Devil ist auch sehr gut, es hängt primär vom Preis ab würde ich sagen.



Hätte hierzu auch eine Frage, ich habe das STRAIGHT POWER 11 650W. 

Das sollte auch reichen oder? Also bisher ist mein PC noch nicht einfach so ausgegangen  Und wir wir ja bereits erfahren haben zieht meine Karte sehr viel


----------



## Gurdi (13. September 2018)

Serenity1904 schrieb:


> Hätte hierzu auch eine Frage, ich habe das STRAIGHT POWER 11 650W.
> 
> Das sollte auch reichen oder? Also bisher ist mein PC noch nicht einfach so ausgegangen  Und wir wir ja bereits erfahren haben zieht meine Karte sehr viel



Reicht!


----------



## Richi1605 (13. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Im Moment habe ich mein festes Setting mit LC Bios und OverdriveN drin, aber die Werte lassen sich auch genauso für den Wattman verwenden.
> Die 925 beim Speicher können bei normalen Biosversionen nicht verwendet werden. Dort dann 1000 verwenden.
> 
> 
> ...



Vielen Danke werde es mal ausprobieren !


----------



## tobse2056 (13. September 2018)

Serenity1904 schrieb:


> Hätte hierzu auch eine Frage, ich habe das STRAIGHT POWER 11 650W.
> 
> Das sollte auch reichen oder? Also bisher ist mein PC noch nicht einfach so ausgegangen  Und wir wir ja bereits erfahren haben zieht meine Karte sehr viel



Solange mein Straight Power 10 mit 500 Watt durchhält brauchst du dir keine Gedanken machen   

Aber ich muss mir echt mal ein Energiemessgerät ausleihen um zuschauen was der Rechner wirklich zieht.


----------



## drebbin (13. September 2018)

Bei einem setting mit 1500/1000 im GPU-Limit max 450W.

Gesendet von meinem Aquaris X5 Plus mit Tapatalk


----------



## Downsampler (13. September 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich schon gestern was zur Asus schreiben. Auch diese hat Spulenfiepen, allerdings erst ab 60 fps. Die Sapphire hatte ab 20 fps schon angefangen. Das heißt, die Asus werde ich nächste Woche zurückschicken, sonst hätte ich am Wochenende keine Grafikkarte. Dafür läuft mein neuer Ryzen. Also steht einem AMD System zur Zeit nur die Grafikkarte entgegen.



Meine 5870 hat auch gefiept als sie neu war. Das hat dann irgendwann aufgehört.


----------



## Serenity1904 (13. September 2018)

Richi1605 schrieb:


> Vielen Danke werde es mal ausprobieren !



Soooo... Ich habe nun das selbe eingestellt bis auf den Speicher den habe ich auf 1090 MHz und 1000mV

Habe einmal den Superposition auf 4k durchlaufen lassen und habe folgende Werte erhalten:

1521.0 MHz Core Clock
1090.0 MHz Memory Clock

GPU Temp: 63
GPU Temp (Hot Spot): 75
HBM Temp: 68

GPU only Power Draw: 233.0W

Dann muss ich wohl was falsch gemacht haben  

Es kam auch keine aussetzer oder artefakte. Ich hoffe das ist beim gaming auch so der fall


----------



## Serenity1904 (13. September 2018)

Serenity1904 schrieb:


> Soooo... Ich habe nun das selbe eingestellt bis auf den Speicher den habe ich auf 1090 MHz und 1000mV
> 
> Habe einmal den Superposition auf 4k durchlaufen lassen und habe folgende Werte erhalten:
> 
> ...



Das bezieht sich auf den Screenshot von Gurdi sorry


----------



## Rallyesport (13. September 2018)

Juhu,
kennt jemand von euch die Spezifikationen von den Schrauben vom Eiswolf? 
Mir gehts um genau zu sein um die Schrauben die die Backplate mit dem Kühler verbinden. 
Ich glaube wenn ich die nochmal auseinander baue ists das mit den Schrauben gewesen, deshalb würde ich mir gerne schonmal Ersatz besorgen


----------



## Richi1605 (13. September 2018)

Serenity1904 schrieb:


> Soooo... Ich habe nun das selbe eingestellt bis auf den Speicher den habe ich auf 1090 MHz und 1000mV
> 
> Habe einmal den Superposition auf 4k durchlaufen lassen und habe folgende Werte erhalten:
> 
> ...



Was macht das fiepen ??


----------



## Averdan (13. September 2018)

bath92 schrieb:


> Anleitung zum UV mit dem OverdriveNTool.
> Afterburner ist für Vega hinsichtlich OC/UV nicht geeignet. Für die Überwachung in Kombination mit RTSS sollte es aber nach wie vor funktionieren.
> Allerdings kann das HWiNFO64 (vgl. Screenshot) meiner Meinung nach besser.



Ah check. klar habe ganz vergessen, dass RTSS auch ohne Afterburner läuft... ist schon länger her dass ich meine GPU übertaktet habe. Dann werde ich das mal so versuchen. Vertraue dem Wattmann und seinem OSD nicht so richtig... 
Danke nochmals für die Links und die Hilfe 
Sollte alles mal reichen bis ich die Karte wieder unter Wasser setze. Kann mich nur noch nicht entscheiden ob Bykski oder EKWB draufgeschnallt werden soll.


----------



## togglebit (13. September 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Neuer Treiber Jungs 18.9.1.!



Auch dieser behebt leider nicht mein "Could not write crash Dump" Error in Wolfenstein 2.

Hat echt Spaß gemacht. Echter Showcase für die Vega. 12 Stunden Problemlos.
Und nu hab ich schon das halbe Internet gelesen und sämtliche Tricks ausprobiert und es geht nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## Elistaer (13. September 2018)

Averdan schrieb:


> Ah check. klar habe ganz vergessen, dass RTSS auch ohne Afterburner läuft... ist schon länger her dass ich meine GPU übertaktet habe. Dann werde ich das mal so versuchen. Vertraue dem Wattmann und seinem OSD nicht so richtig...
> Danke nochmals für die Links und die Hilfe
> Sollte alles mal reichen bis ich die Karte wieder unter Wasser setze. Kann mich nur noch nicht entscheiden ob Bykski oder EKWB draufgeschnallt werden soll.


Für das auslesen finde ich gibt es nix was über HWinfo steht da hat man echt alle Sensoren im Blick und rtss geht auch damit. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## WhoRainZone (13. September 2018)

@Serenity
Was hattest du mit den Settings für nen Score?


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (13. September 2018)

Hmm, eine Kombination aus Spannungsabsenkung und Taktabsenkung bekämpft das Spulenfiepen etwas. Bei mir hat sich das Fiepen im Bereich zwischen 60 und 100 fps in einen weniger störenden Bereich bewegt. Darunter tritt es kaum noch auf und darüber bleibt es weiterhin sehr störend. Außerdem kommt es auch auf die Last an. Hohe Last und hohe Fps resultieren bei mir in einen tieffrequentes ätzendes Fiepen, während bei niedriger Last und hohen Fps das Fiepen hochfrequent ist. Das Fiepen im Bereich 60-100 hält sich unabhängig von der Last im hochfrquenten Bereich auf.
Absenkung des Power Target hat dagegen so gut wie keine Auswirkungen.


----------



## Gurdi (13. September 2018)

togglebit schrieb:


> Auch dieser behebt leider nicht mein "Could not write crash Dump" Error in Wolfenstein 2.
> 
> Hat echt Spaß gemacht. Echter Showcase für die Vega. 12 Stunden Problemlos.
> Und nu hab ich schon das halbe Internet gelesen und sämtliche Tricks ausprobiert und es geht nicht mehr weiter.



Was genau ist denn das Problem bei dir?


----------



## drstoecker (13. September 2018)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Meine 5870 hat auch gefiept als sie neu war. Das hat dann irgendwann aufgehört.


RIP?


WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Also meine Vegano zeigt ab 80FPS hörbares Spulenfiepen, Aber ich hab sie ja auf 72 gelocked
> Aber wenn das so oft auftritt, nehme ich das natürlich zurück xD


Was hälste denn hiervon
Amd Radeon R9 Nano Gpu Backplate | eBay


----------



## sunyego (13. September 2018)

Schaut euch mal den neuesten CB test an. Vega baut ja immer mehr ab im vergleich mit GTX1080
GPUs von AMD und Nvidia im Test: 9 Jahre Ober- und Mittelklasse im Vergleich - ComputerBase


----------



## Gurdi (14. September 2018)

sunyego schrieb:


> habt ihr schon den neuesten CB test gesehen? Vega baut ja immer mehr ab im vergleich mit GTX1080
> GPUs von AMD und Nvidia im Test: 9 Jahre Ober- und Mittelklasse im Vergleich - ComputerBase



Ja die 10 Fps weniger in Dota 2, World of Warcraft und Fortnite treffen uns ungemein. Es ist auch ungemein entscheidend in UHD 122 statt 108Fps zu haben....


----------



## sunyego (14. September 2018)

In Worldcraft sind es sogar 30FPS und in Overwatch 25 ! Das ist schon eine andere liga und das obwohl die karte anderthalb jahre früher auf den markt kam.


----------



## EyRaptor (14. September 2018)

Fortnite, Overwatch und WoW sind vertreten, also kein Wunder. 
Wenn man sich die ganzen anderen Spiele anschaut und dann auch einen Blick auf die Frametimes wirft, dann sehe ich nicht wie Vega hier so "abfallen" soll.
Selbst im NV freundlichen Witcher 3 sind bei Vega die Frametimes in 4k besser.

Edit:
Ist das jetzt eigentlich ein neuer Versuch, einen gesitteten Thread in eine Jauchegrube zu verwandeln?


----------



## sunyego (14. September 2018)

Der test hier ist auch neu und dort sieht es für rx64 noch düsterer aus :

YouTube


----------



## drstoecker (14. September 2018)

sunyego schrieb:


> Der test hier ist auch neu und dort sieht es für rx64 noch düsterer aus :
> 
> YouTube


Was willst du uns hier überhaupt mitteilen?
das Vega ******** ist?
sorry Vega ist noch lange nicht am Ende da können noch tausend Turing Karten kommen das juckt uns nicht die Bohne. 
Warte erstmal ab was die jetzt überhaupt Releasen, da kommt aufjedenfall noch ne dicke Überraschung!
wenn ich NVIDIA mit einem Wort beschreiben müssten dann wäre „langweilig“ am deutlichsten.


----------



## sunyego (14. September 2018)

Nein, nein ich wollte euch lediglich auf dem laufenden halten. Das ist alles  ! PEACE


----------



## Gurdi (14. September 2018)

sunyego schrieb:


> Der test hier ist auch neu und dort sieht es für rx64 noch düsterer aus :
> 
> YouTube



Das Video hab ich auch gestern gesehen.
Hier mal die Benchmarks aufgelistete aus dem Video:
Radeon RX Vega 64 vs. GeForce GTX 1080, 2018 Update | Hardware Unboxed on Patreon

Der möchte mir tatsächlich erzählen das eine Strixx die angeblich auf 1,7Ghz getaktet ist mit 1050er HBM in Frostpunk exakt keinen einzigen Frame zulegen kann.
In Prey sollen es 110AVG. mit OC sein gegenüber 107AVG Stock.
In Sniper Elite 4 116 OC gegen 112Stock.
In Dirt 4 135OC gegen 128 Stock.

Die vier genannten Spiele habe ich und habe diese auch nach PCGH gebencht. Die Werte sind lächerlich.
Meine auf 1530Mhz mit 1090HBM undervoltet Karte rennt den Werten doch schon locker davon.

Das soll also ein knapp 3% Overclocking sein.....Ist klar.


----------



## sunyego (14. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das Video hab ich auch gestern gesehen.
> Hier mal die Benchmarks aufgelistete aus dem Video:
> Radeon RX Vega 64 vs. GeForce GTX 1080, 2018 Update | Hardware Unboxed on Patreon
> 
> ...


Das ist doch nichts neues bei AMD, hier auch schön zu sehen:

ROG Strix RX Vega 56 08G Gaming - test wydajno?ci: Assasin's Creed: Origins :: PCLab.pl
ROG Strix RX Vega 56 08G Gaming - test wydajno?ci: Project CARS 2 :: PCLab.pl
ROG Strix RX Vega 56 08G Gaming - test wydajno?ci: Crysis 3 :: PCLab.pl

Die FPS-Zahl ist praktisch identisch da der Overhead stark limitiert.


----------



## vinacis_vivids (14. September 2018)

Hier gibs ein richtiges Video mit Vega@1700Mhz mit nachvollziehbarer OC-Performance und höherer Auflösung.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DTW1eV8lj5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


https://abload.de/img/screenshot-2017-12-51wvuls.png

Superposition 4k: 7154pts


----------



## sunyego (14. September 2018)

oder hier Project Cars 2 fuer den PC im Benchmark (Seite 2) - ComputerBase

Wie ist das möglich das rx56 auf 105,8% kommt und rx64 auf 106,5%. Der abstand zwischen den beiden sollte doch eigentlich viel grösser sein ?

Edit: rx64 und rx56 praktisch gleich schnell 
YouTube

...warum wohl ?


----------



## Gurdi (14. September 2018)

Overhead in Prey, Dirt 4 und Sniper Elite in WQHD? Wohl kaum.

In den DX12 Titeln schon mal gar nicht und unter Vulkan in Wolfenstein?
In Frostpunk oder Assasins vielleicht.


----------



## Freiheraus (14. September 2018)

sunyego schrieb:


> Nein, nein ich wollte euch lediglich auf dem laufenden halten. Das ist alles  ! PEACE



Test - GPUs von AMD und Nvidia im Test: 9 Jahre Ober- und Mittelklasse im Vergleich| Seite 3 | ComputerBase Forum


----------



## vinacis_vivids (14. September 2018)

Vega64 vs 1080 vs 1080Ti  - Forza Horizon 4




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L6v1R9jjQb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## WhoRainZone (14. September 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Was hälste denn hiervon
> Amd Radeon R9 Nano Gpu Backplate | eBay



Schnieke Sache 
Wenn die jetzt nur nicht aus Plexi wäre  aber ich schaue mir mal die Schraubenlöcher auf dem PCB der R9 an, vll passt das ja 

EDIT:
@Sunyego
Warum sind die ganzen Benches in FHD? O.o


----------



## Dunnlock (14. September 2018)

Wer mit 18.9.1 Microruckler oder leichte Standbilder bei Schadow ofThe tomb Raider hat, sollte zurück zu 18.7.1 gehen, da läuft es sauber. Ich hatte das Problem auch mit den Standart Takt der Karte, also ohne UV.
Ich werde mich heute Nachmittag/Abend noch etwas damit beschäftigen.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (14. September 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> EDIT:
> @Sunyego
> Warum sind die ganzen Benches in FHD? O.o



Weil da Vega nicht voll utilized wird und er Vega gerne als schlecht darstellt. In 1440p würde Vega ja zu oft gegen die 1080 gewinnen. GCN wird doch erst in höheren Auflösungen gut und breit genutzt und die Bandbreite kann ausgenutzt werden. Das war schon immer eine Macke der Architektur. Es kaufen sich ja eh echt viele Leute eine Vega 64 für 1080p. Am besten noch für 720p.


----------



## csad2775 (14. September 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Solange mein Straight Power 10 mit 500 Watt durchhält brauchst du dir keine Gedanken machen
> 
> Aber ich muss mir echt mal ein Energiemessgerät ausleihen um zuschauen was der Rechner wirklich zieht.



Welches Bios, normale oder das silent Bios?


----------



## Rolk (14. September 2018)

Im Minfactory Mindstar gibt es die Gigabyte RX64 für 449 € incl. Versand. Das dürfte bisher der preisliche Tiefpunkt für eine RX64 gewesen sein.


----------



## gaussmath (14. September 2018)

Rolk schrieb:


> Im Minfactory Mindstar gibt es die Gigabyte RX64 für 449 € incl. Versand. Das dürfte bisher der preisliche Tiefpunkt für eine RX64 gewesen sein.



Ist die empfehlenswert?


----------



## Basti1988 (14. September 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Weil da Vega nicht voll utilized wird und er Vega gerne als schlecht darstellt. In 1440p würde Vega ja zu oft gegen die 1080 gewinnen. GCN wird doch erst in höheren Auflösungen gut und breit genutzt und die Bandbreite kann ausgenutzt werden. Das war schon immer eine Macke der Architektur. Es kaufen sich ja eh echt viele Leute eine Vega 64 für 1080p. Am besten noch für 720p.



Typischer Troll halt, warte ich gehe mal zu den grünen und bringe die zum ragen.


----------



## csad2775 (14. September 2018)

Hier hast nen Test... Vernunft statt UEbergewicht: Gigabyte RX Vega64 Gaming OC im Test - Tom's Hardware Deutschland

Hat leider nur ein Bios....


----------



## gaussmath (14. September 2018)

Klingt aber nicht soooo überzeugend...


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (14. September 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Klingt aber nicht soooo überzeugend...



Scroll ma n paar Seiten zurück xD Da steht meun Erfahrungsbericht zur Gigabyte^^

Kurzform: 2/2 RMAd


----------



## csad2775 (14. September 2018)

Bekannter hat die und ist zufrieden. Ich bin auch nicht so von der überzeugt, gefallen mir die von Powercolor, Asus oder Sapphire besser


----------



## Rolk (14. September 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Klingt aber nicht soooo überzeugend...



Ich würde andere auch vorne sehen, aber wirklich schlecht ist sie nicht. Wenn sie funktioniert wie sie soll.^^


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (14. September 2018)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich würde andere auch vorne sehen, aber wirklich schlecht ist sie nicht. Wenn sie funktioniert wie sie soll.^^



Nich "wenn" xD "Falls" xD


----------



## gaussmath (14. September 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Scroll ma n paar Seiten zurück xD Da steht meun Erfahrungsbericht zur Gigabyte^^
> 
> Kurzform: 2/2 RMAd



Oha, 100%. Und nochmal 100% Frust sind 200%... ^^


----------



## EyRaptor (14. September 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Oha, 100%. Und nochmal 100% Frust sind 200%... ^^



Naja, letztes Jahr ist mir das auch mit der Asus Strix ti passiert.
Erst die dritte Karte lief ohne Probleme.


----------



## Gurdi (14. September 2018)

Die Gigabyte ist eine sehr eigenwillige Karte vor allem aufgrund der Spannungsversorgung.
Man muss wohl sagen dass es im Grunde abseits der DHE Modelle die schlechteste Karte der V64 ist.

Wenn es für die Karte Umrüstkühler gebe für Wasser wäre die Karte aber hoch interessant. Ein Umbau mit einem Vega Morpheus wäre mal etwas sehr interessantes.
Wenn man die Spannungswandler kühl stellen könnte bei der Karte dürften damit in der Theorie hervorragende OC Werte zu erreichen sein.


----------



## togglebit (14. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was genau ist denn das Problem bei dir?



Das Spiel stürzt im ersten Level auf der Venus (nach der "Castingszene") ab.
Bild bleibt stehen. Ton läuft weiter. Wenn ich zurück zum Desktop gehe hab ich die Meldung
"Could not Write Crash Dump"

Hab natürlich zuerst an die Vega gedacht. Also das übliche Prozedere: Vom UV Profil zum Standard, HBCC aus,
Chill aus, Treiber mit DDU deinstalliert und älteren drauf usw....

Nächster Versuch dann am RAM von OC auf Standard

Irgendwann hab ich dann im Internet gelesen dass viele diesen Error hatten bzw. haben und es
diverse Tricks gibt (Ich zähl jetzt mal nicht alles auf was ich versucht habe. Waren jedenfalls 3 Abende und div. Neustarts)

Im Endeffekt: Spiel läuft bis zu dieser Stelle absolut gut und dann eben gar nicht mehr.
Szene startet und bleibt nach 2-5 sek stehen. Nervt

Hab jetzt gelesen dass es wohl irgendwie mit Vulkan zusammenhängt. Hatte mal ne 1050ti drin. Vielleicht gibt's da
noch irgendwelche Treiberreste. Gibt dann den nächsten Versuch


----------



## Gurdi (14. September 2018)

Hast du mal das Caching von Steam deaktivert?
Wie wäre es mit einem Spielstand nach der Szene damit du zumindest weiter spielen kannst.


----------



## togglebit (14. September 2018)

Nö. Bei Steam hab ich bis jetzt nur das Overlay deaktiviert.
Aber dann hab ich ja jetzt eine weitere Option zum testen

Falls weiterhin nichts hilft wäre ich natürlich an einem Spielstand interresiert


----------



## Gurdi (14. September 2018)

togglebit schrieb:


> Nö. Bei Steam hab ich bis jetzt nur das Overlay deaktiviert.
> Aber dann hab ich ja jetzt eine weitere Option zum testen
> 
> Falls weiterhin nichts hilft wäre ich natürlich an einem Spielstand interresiert





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Basti1988 (14. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gurdi wir sollten dringend mal Vermintide2 oder Total War Warhammer 2 spielen :O


----------



## Gurdi (14. September 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Gurdi wir sollten dringend mal Vermintide2 oder Total War Warhammer 2 spielen :O



Runde Vermintide geht immer


----------



## Basti1988 (14. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Runde Vermintide geht immer



Adde dich später dann, Mage ist reserviert.


----------



## Downsampler (14. September 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> RIP?



Nö die läuft noch 1a.


----------



## Richi1605 (14. September 2018)

Kann mir wer weiterhelfen ??

Kann mein Dragon Age Inqusition nicht mehr starten,  kommt jetzt immer eine "lustige" Fehlermeldung (Screen häng ich an) 
Wer eine Idee was ich tun kann ? Treiber Neu Installieren ?


----------



## Gurdi (14. September 2018)

Richi1605 schrieb:


> Kann mir wer weiterhelfen ??
> 
> Kann mein Dragon Age Inqusition nicht mehr starten,  kommt jetzt immer eine "lustige" Fehlermeldung (Screen häng ich an)
> Wer eine Idee was ich tun kann ? Treiber Neu Installieren ?



Ja Treiber würde ich mal zuerst probieren. Welchen hast du aktuell drauf?


----------



## Richi1605 (14. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja Treiber würde ich mal zuerst probieren. Welchen hast du aktuell drauf?



Danke, habs gelöst. Habe einfach die Safe Datei der der Grafikeinstellungen vom Spiel gelöscht  Danach ging es wieder normal LOL 

Aber sonst habe gestern, den ganz neuen Treiber installiert


----------



## Dunnlock (14. September 2018)

Richi1605 schrieb:


> Danke, habs gelöst. Habe einfach die Safe Datei der der Grafikeinstellungen vom Spiel gelöscht  Danach ging es wieder normal LOL
> 
> Aber sonst habe gestern, den ganz neuen Treiber installiert



Liegt an Mantle, hatte das gerade von DirectX11 auf Mantle umgestellt und den selben Fehler.


----------



## Oi!Olli (14. September 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Weil da Vega nicht voll utilized wird und er Vega gerne als schlecht darstellt. In 1440p würde Vega ja zu oft gegen die 1080 gewinnen. GCN wird doch erst in höheren Auflösungen gut und breit genutzt und die Bandbreite kann ausgenutzt werden. Das war schon immer eine Macke der Architektur. Es kaufen sich ja eh echt viele Leute eine Vega 64 für 1080p. Am besten noch für 720p.


Oh ja ich kaufe meine Karte noch für 1080P. Diese Monitore stellen noch die Mehrheit. Und genug Spiele lasten die Karten auch aus.

Kann man natürlich einfach ignorieren.


----------



## Rallyesport (14. September 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Kann man natürlich einfach ignorieren.



Kann man machen muss man aber nicht.
Dann ist Vega vll nicht die richtige Karte für dich.


----------



## vinacis_vivids (14. September 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Oh ja ich kaufe meine Karte noch für 1080P. Diese Monitore stellen noch die Mehrheit. Und genug Spiele lasten die Karten auch aus.
> 
> Kann man natürlich einfach ignorieren.



Vega 64 vs 1080 vs 1080Ti @1080p




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YsMeGp73tDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Um Vega richtig auch in 1080p auszulasten ist natives LL-API samt 8C/16T CPU zu empfehlen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (14. September 2018)

Nur macht das kaum Jemand.

Shadow of the Tomb Raider im Technik-Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase

Und selbst bei Forza hat der neue Treiber auch Nvidia Beine gemacht.


----------



## blazethelight (15. September 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Nur macht das kaum Jemand.
> 
> Shadow of the Tomb Raider im Technik-Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase
> 
> Und selbst bei Forza hat der neue Treiber auch Nvidia Beine gemacht.


Das kommt auch immer auf das Spiel und die Einstellungen an.

Nicht jedes (ältere) Spiel kommt mit DSR klar.

Aber ich zogge oft noch in 1080 p auf einen 42 Zoll TV am Schreibtisch.

Dann wird halt ein High Texture Pack und MSAA über den Treiber forciert. 

Schon hat die Vega wieder Futter [emoji57]...


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (15. September 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Kann man machen muss man aber nicht.
> Dann ist Vega vll nicht die richtige Karte für dich.



Richtig, deshalb hab ich's auch beim Namen genannt. Problem mit GCN. Ich halt aber selbst ne 1080 für keine gute Wahl für 1080p. Eher so ne 1070.


@Oi!Olli Ausgelastet wird die Karte in 1080p eben nicht, das ist es eben. Das war bei GCN schon immer so... Sie wird nicht ausgelastet, kann aber trotzdem nicht mehr FPS bringen.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (15. September 2018)

Jungens ich hab ein Problem. 
Sobald ich ein Spiel oder einen Benchmark starte friert erst das Bild ein und dann wird´s schwarz. Dann hilft nur noch der Resetknopf und nach dem Neustart zeigt er mir an das der Wattman resettet wurde. Ich hab eigentlich immer alles auf Balanced stehen und in den Energieeinstellungen auf Höchstleistung. Aufgefallen ist es mir als erstes bei SWtoR, das nur noch im Fenstermodus läuft. 
Ich habe den bösen Verdacht das ein Windoof-Update irgendetwas am System verändert hat sodass es nicht mehr läuft.
Kann mir jemand nen Tip geben, was außer einer Neuinstallation von Windoof noch helfen könnte?

DDU = check
Alle Treiber neu = check
DX-Files neu = check


----------



## Gurdi (15. September 2018)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Jungens ich hab ein Problem.
> Sobald ich ein Spiel oder einen Benchmark starte friert erst das Bild ein und dann wird´s schwarz. Dann hilft nur noch der Resetknopf und nach dem Neustart zeigt er mir an das der Wattman resettet wurde. Ich hab eigentlich immer alles auf Balanced stehen und in den Energieeinstellungen auf Höchstleistung. Aufgefallen ist es mir als erstes bei SWtoR, das nur noch im Fenstermodus läuft.
> Ich habe den bösen Verdacht das ein Windoof-Update irgendetwas am System verändert hat sodass es nicht mehr läuft.
> Kann mir jemand nen Tip geben, was außer einer Neuinstallation von Windoof noch helfen könnte?
> ...



Eigentlich macht die Karte das wenn die zu hoch getaktet ist. Setz mal zum testen manuell den Takt um 10% runter mit rest auf Auto.



Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Richtig, deshalb hab ich's auch beim Namen genannt. Problem mit GCN. Ich halt aber selbst ne 1080 für keine gute Wahl für 1080p. Eher so ne 1070.
> 
> 
> @Oi!Olli Ausgelastet wird die Karte in 1080p eben nicht, das ist es eben. Das war bei GCN schon immer so... Sie wird nicht ausgelastet, kann aber trotzdem nicht mehr FPS bringen.



Die 1080p Performance ist gar nicht mehr so schlecht. Im Firestrike und Timespy 1080p kann meine Karte sich mit den neuen Treiber deutlich vom alten Ergebnis absetzen.
Übrigens bringt der HBCC bei mir jetzt einige Punkte mehr in den 3D Mark Benches. Das muss ich mal noch etwas genauer betrachten bei Gelegenheit.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Downsampler (15. September 2018)

Hat schonmal jemand den Ghettomod auf einer Red Dragon versucht?


----------



## bthight (15. September 2018)

Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de

439€ derzeit die VEGA 64

Also da kann man wirklich wenig meckern.


----------



## openSUSE (15. September 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Und selbst bei Forza hat der neue Treiber auch Nvidia Beine gemacht.


Reicht aber immer noch nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (15. September 2018)

bthight schrieb:


> Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de
> 
> 439€ derzeit die VEGA 64
> 
> Also da kann man wirklich wenig meckern.



Stimmt, aber auch die 1070 für aktuell rund 350 Euro ist wieder interessant. Die Devil hätte ruhig noch knapp 30 Euro runter gekonnt, wobei man AMD zu Gute halten muss das 3 Spiele im Paket sind sowie der Versand bei der Gigabyte entfällt.


----------



## openSUSE (15. September 2018)

Denke der Preis der 1070 macht es für die Vega56 schwerer, bei einer Vega64 sollte man sich an die 1080 Preise orientieren.


----------



## Olstyle (15. September 2018)

Die zur Zeit auch 439€ betragen.
Nur ist man bei der GB leider dem mitgelieferten Kühler ausgeliefert.


----------



## Gurdi (15. September 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die zur Zeit auch 439€ betragen.
> Nur ist man bei der GB leider dem mitgelieferten Kühler ausgeliefert.



Er ist ja eigentlich recht leise, aber nicht sonderlich Potent. Das Problem bei der Karte sind eher die SpaWas. .


----------



## drstoecker (15. September 2018)

bthight schrieb:


> Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de
> 
> 439€ derzeit die VEGA 64
> 
> Also da kann man wirklich wenig meckern.



Der Preis sinkt weiter, jetzt für 429€ zu haben!


Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de


----------



## Gurdi (15. September 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Der Preis sinkt weiter, jetzt für 429€ zu haben!
> 
> 
> Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de



Lol, ernsthaft.


----------



## bthight (15. September 2018)

Ich liebäugle ernsthaft mit dem Ding.
Kann ich es guten Gewissens kaufen???

Sind die Spannungswandler wirklich schlecht ?
Lässt sich das BIOS gegen ein modifizierte Reference PCB BIOS tauschen?

Danke!


----------



## Gurdi (15. September 2018)

bthight schrieb:


> Ich liebäugle ernsthaft mit dem Ding.
> Kann ich es guten Gewissens kaufen???
> 
> Sind die Spannungswandler wirklich schlecht ?
> ...



-Ja kannst du mit gutem Gewissen kaufen.
-Nein die Spannungswandler sind nicht schlecht, die Karte hat aber einen recht eigenwilligen Ansatz im Bezug von Spannung zur Leistungsaufnahme.
 Dadurch limitiert beim Overclocking eher die Temperatur der SpaWas als die vom Chip. Trotzdem kann man die Karte anständig übertakten/undervolten, es läuft nur ein bisjen  anders.
-Nein das Bios lässt sich nicht tauschen gegen ein anders, da ein eigenes PCB verwendet wird. Ein Biosflash ist bei einer 64er aber auch nicht nötig.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (15. September 2018)

Kann es sein, dass die derzeitigen Chargen zumindest der Sapphire knapp werden? Mindfactory listet die gar nicht mehr und die restlichen Preise liegen bei 570€ und höher.


----------



## Gurdi (15. September 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die derzeitigen Chargen zumindest der Sapphire knapp werden? Mindfactory listet die gar nicht mehr und die restlichen Preise liegen bei 570€ und höher.



Das kommt bei Vega allgemein immer nur in partiellen Chargen habe ich den Eindruck.
Ich tippe drauf das die Devils als nächstes wieder dran sind oder Asrock mal was rüber schickt.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (15. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Eigentlich macht die Karte das wenn die zu hoch getaktet ist. Setz mal zum testen manuell den Takt um 10% runter mit rest auf Auto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, aber könnt auch besser sein, ma Han dauf Herz, mir isses Wumpe, 1080p passiert mir eh nichtmehr, aber da könnten die großen AMDs einfach besser sein


----------



## Gurdi (15. September 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Ja, aber könnt auch besser sein, ma Han dauf Herz, mir isses Wumpe, 1080p passiert mir eh nichtmehr, aber da könnten die großen AMDs einfach besser sein



Will ich auch nicht bestreiten. Aber im neuen Tomb Raider z.B. ist die V64 vor der 1080 in 1080p und hinter ihr in WQHD und UHD. Im Prozessor oder Treiberlimit ist es halb meistens bescheiden.

Update: Eben mal noch 1080p High gebencht. Stützt die These mit der verbesserten 1080p Leistung.
Vorher hatte ich 10300. Muss mal schauen aber ob es nicht evtl. mit CPU Limit zu tun hat bei mir, aktuell benche im mit SMT/HT Off.Vorher immer mit Hyper Threading. Der HBCC bringt übrigens bei mir jetzt durchweg verbesserte Leistung in den Benches, wenn auch eher homöopathisch. Teste das morgen auch mal in Games.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drstoecker (15. September 2018)

Serenity1904 schrieb:


> Mal eine etwas andere Frage, gibt es hier Leute oder ein Thread, wo Leute anbieten bei OV/UV vor Ort zu Unterstützen. Quasi PC unterm Arm und treffen, wenn es km technisch passt?



Schau mal hier

Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen

was auch noch Interessant wäre wenn wir so ne Art 
„Vega-Fantreffen“ organisieren würden, so ne Art LAN.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (15. September 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> was auch noch Interessant wäre wenn wir so ne Art
> „Vega-Fantreffen“ organisieren würden, so ne Art LAN.



Digital oder so in echt...mit Sozialkontakten?


Dieser Post könnte ein wenig Ironie enthalten


----------



## Gurdi (15. September 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Schau mal hier
> 
> Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen
> 
> ...



Ein derartiges Vorhaben würde ich unterstützen.


----------



## drstoecker (15. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ein derartiges Vorhaben würde ich unterstützen.



Davon bin ich ausgegangen!


----------



## Gurdi (15. September 2018)

Könnt ja einfach mal schreiben wer daran Interesse hätte hier, dann können wir ja einfach mal einen Thread aufmachen und uns organisieren sofern hier Interesse besteht.


----------



## Gurdi (15. September 2018)

Zieht euch das mal rein. Das sind doch mal Frametimes.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moonshot (15. September 2018)

Is das grüne nen Spiel oder hast du da nurn Film geschaut^^


----------



## moreply (15. September 2018)

Ich wäre auf jeden fall bei so einem Treffen dabei!


----------



## Gurdi (15. September 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Is das grüne nen Spiel oder hast du da nurn Film geschaut^^



Ja, Stalingrad auf Sudden Strike 4 
Kommt immer Sonntags um 08:15 ^^


----------



## drebbin (15. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Zieht euch das mal rein. Das sind doch mal Frametimes.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Womit erstellt?


----------



## Gurdi (15. September 2018)

drebbin schrieb:


> Womit erstellt?



Ich benutze das modifizierte OCat Tool von Gaussmath hier aus dem Forum.
Neue Beta Version OCAT Frametime Capture Tool

Auslesen tue ich mit FLAT
FLAT: Frame Latency Analytics Tool

Settings waren 1530 Core und 1,1Ghz HBM(es ist endlich wieder kalt genug für 1,1Ghz^^)

Verwendet mal HBCC bei euch, das scheint deutlich besser zu laufen jetzt. Kostet mich eigentlich nirgends mehr Leistung.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (16. September 2018)

Was meint Ihr? Eine VEGA 64 liquid für 500€:
Radeon RX Vega 64 HBM2 Liquid Cooling in Schleswig-Holstein - Nahe | Grafikkarte gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass diese in einem Mining Rig liefen, aber man hätte die Möglichkeit, die Karte (bspw. auf Spulenfiepen) zu überprüfen.


----------



## Gurdi (16. September 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr? Eine VEGA 64 liquid für 500€:
> Radeon RX Vega 64 HBM2 Liquid Cooling in Schleswig-Holstein - Nahe | Grafikkarte gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
> Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass diese in einem Mining Rig liefen, aber man hätte die Möglichkeit, die Karte (bspw. auf Spulenfiepen) zu überprüfen.



Wer mir egal bei dem Preis. Ne Liquid ist was feines, vor allem Dank der XTX Chips.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (16. September 2018)

Wie breit ist denn der Radiator von der Liquid? 
Aber da die Liquid 283mm lang ist, müsste die eigentlich problemlos in mein Meshify C passen.


----------



## Gurdi (16. September 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Wie breit ist denn der Radiator von der Liquid?
> Aber da die Liquid 283mm lang ist, müsste die eigentlich problemlos in mein Meshify C passen.



120er meine ich, bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Richi1605 (16. September 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr? Eine VEGA 64 liquid für 500€:
> Radeon RX Vega 64 HBM2 Liquid Cooling in Schleswig-Holstein - Nahe | Grafikkarte gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
> Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass diese in einem Mining Rig liefen, aber man hätte die Möglichkeit, die Karte (bspw. auf Spulenfiepen) zu überprüfen.



Schau mal selbe Postleitzahl und für 450 LOL

Edit: selbe Verkäufer gerade gesehen


----------



## bthight (16. September 2018)

Habe mir eben die 1080ti  Mini von Zotac für 599€ bestellt.
Ich denke das P/L Verhältnis ist genau so gut wie bei der RX Vega 64.


----------



## EyRaptor (16. September 2018)

Vega ist jetzt an einem neuen Tiefstpreis angelangt.
Gigabyte Vega 64 bei MF für 429€ und Asrock Ref Vega 64 Air bei 419€


----------



## Gurdi (16. September 2018)

bthight schrieb:


> Habe mir eben die 1080ti  Mini von Zotac für 599€ bestellt.
> Ich denke das P/L Verhältnis ist genau so gut wie bei der RX Vega 64.



Auch ne feine Karte, obwohl die wohl ziemlich Temperaturlimitiert sein dürfte.
@EyRaptor: Hab ich ja gut getippt mit Asrock als nächste Charge 

Edit: Wo gibts die 64er Air?


----------



## EyRaptor (16. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Edit: Wo gibts die 64er Air?



mea culpa, ich hatte mich verlesen. Es ist eine Asrock Vega 56 und keine 64 .


----------



## Gurdi (16. September 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> mea culpa, ich hatte mich verlesen. Es ist eine Asrock Vega 56 und keine 64 .



Schade. Wenn mal jemand hier die Asrock kaufen sollte zum umbauen, ich hätte Interesse an der Backplate


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (16. September 2018)

Richi1605 schrieb:


> Schau mal selbe Postleitzahl und für 450 LOL
> 
> Edit: selbe Verkäufer gerade gesehen



Ich weiß. Ich habe ihn in meiner Nachricht auch darauf angesprochen, aber er ist nicht darauf eingegangen.


----------



## pokusa (16. September 2018)

Taugt die Vega 64 Strix eigentlich? Gibt es gerade für 479€...


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (16. September 2018)

Mit dem Standard-BIOS wird schon ziemlich laut, Quiet-BIOS habe ich noch nicht getestet, da ich die Karte wegen Spulenfiepen in den nächsten Tagen zurückschicken werde.


----------



## EyRaptor (16. September 2018)

Spannungswandler werden wohl auch ziemlich warm.


----------



## Gurdi (16. September 2018)

pokusa schrieb:


> Taugt die Vega 64 Strix eigentlich? Gibt es gerade für 479€...



Solide Karte mit guter Ausstattung und aktuell 7 Spielen.
Die SpaWa Kühlung ist nicht die beste.


----------



## panthex (16. September 2018)

panthex schrieb:


> Leider hat sich bei meinem Board der PCI-Express x3 Slot verabschiedet und ich musste die Karte in einen x2 Slot umstecken.
> Das macht in Spielen jetzt nicht den dicken Unterschied, im Time Spy verlier ich dadurch aber über 1000 Punkte, sodass benchen im Moment wenig Sinn ergibt.
> 
> Bin aktuell im Urlaub auf Gran Canaria, danach werde ich wohl auf ein B450 Board wechseln.
> Vermutlich aufs AsRock, das der Torsten empfiehlt.



Okay, das Board hab ich inzwischen, unglücklicherweise erkennt das UEFI meine Peripherie nicht, sodass ich nichts konfigurieren kann, aber das ist eine andere Sache.
Viel schlimmer ist, dass sich Windows (komplett neu aufgesetzt) jetzt immer verabschiedet, wenn ich versuche einen Treiber zu installieren. 
Mitten in der Installation wird der Bildschirm schwarz, soweit ja auch richtig, allerdings bleibt er auch schwarz und der Rechner fährt sich selbstständig runter.
Fahr ich ihn dann wieder hoch, hängt sich das Bild im Booten auf, im Hintergrund scheint aber alles weiterzulaufen.

Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## pokusa (16. September 2018)

Okay. Die Strix klingt dann ja weniger überzeugend. ^^


----------



## Gurdi (16. September 2018)

Abgesicherter Modus, alles deinstallieren und dann das AMD Minimalsetup mal ausprobieren.


pokusa schrieb:


> Okay. Die Strix klingt dann ja weniger überzeugend. ^^



Die Gigabyte für 430 find ich aktuell attraktiver muss ich sagen.


----------



## panthex (16. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Abgesicherter Modus, alles deinstallieren und dann das AMD Minimalsetup mal ausprobieren.



Das mach ich sowieso immer vorher mit dem DDU im abgesicherten Modus. 
Das AMD Minimal Setup ist mir auch gerade nochmal eingefallen, werde auch noch mal ein paar andere Treiberversionen durchprobieren. Danke!


----------



## pokusa (16. September 2018)

Die Gigabyte soll doch so mit das schlechteste Custom Design sein. Inwiefern ist sie dann empfehlenswert?


----------



## Gurdi (16. September 2018)

pokusa schrieb:


> Die Gigabyte soll doch so mit das schlechteste Custom Design sein. Inwiefern ist sie dann empfehlenswert?



Wie definierst du "schlecht". Was sind denn deine Ansprüche an die Karte?
Die besten sind die Nitro und die Devil. Dann kommt die Strixx mit einigen kleineren Schwächen, dann die Gigabyte mit leiser aber nicht sonderlich starker Kühlung und dann die DHE Designs. Mehr 64er gibts eigentlich nicht(mehr).
Somit ist zwar die Gigaybte die schlechste Vega, aber nicht perse schlecht als Karte an sich.


----------



## pokusa (16. September 2018)

Hinsichtlich Lautstärke und Abwärme liest man doch eigentlich nur durchweg negative Kritiken. Selbst mit UV soll man da nicht mehr viel machen können. Für 430€ aber verlockend.


----------



## panthex (16. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> AMD Minimalsetup mal ausprobieren.



Okay, das ist jetzt spooky, das AMD Minimal Setup bricht die Installation ab mit "Komponenten sind bereits installiert".
Was zur Hölle? ...

EDIT: Während mir das normale Setup sagt, dass kein Treiber installiert ist ...


----------



## Gurdi (16. September 2018)

pokusa schrieb:


> Hinsichtlich Lautstärke und Abwärme liest man doch eigentlich nur durchweg negative Kritiken. Selbst mit UV soll man da nicht mehr viel machen können. Für 430€ aber verlockend.



Woher hast du denn diese Informationen? Die Gigabyte wird leider in allen möglichen Foren falsch bewertet, weil keiner einen Dunst hat wie man mit der Karte umgehen muss.
Die Karte hat eine spezielle Spannungsversorgung und wird deswegen etwas anders Undervoltet. Die Leute im 3D Center tun mir immer leid die da Fragen, weil da keiner weiß wie man die Karte richtig einstellt.
Hab sogar mal überlegt mir da nen Account zu machen und mal ein wenig auszuhelfen in dem Fall. Aber ich bin zu faul und ein PCGH Kind 

@Phanthex: Mal den GPU Treiber in der Systemsteuerung manuell entfernt?


----------



## pokusa (16. September 2018)

Also werden wir hier exklusiv mit Infos versorgt?  Was kann man denn hinsichtlich Lautstärke & Kühlung noch rausholen bei der Karte? Ich bin da aktuell auch nicht im Bilde, würde aber gerne endlich mal mein Freesync Feature nutzen. ^^


----------



## Gurdi (16. September 2018)

pokusa schrieb:


> Also werden wir hier exklusiv mit Infos versorgt?  Was kann man denn hinsichtlich Lautstärke & Kühlung noch rausholen bei der Karte? Ich bin da aktuell auch nicht im Bilde, würde aber gerne endlich mal mein Freesync Feature nutzen. ^^



Schau mal hier und lies mal ein paar Seiten, vor allem die Beiträge von LDNV. 
AMD RX VEGA Laberthread

Da haben wir die Karte hier bereits beackert. Die Gigaybte hat eine erhöhten TDC Power und ist damit bei niedrigeren Spannungen stabiler, verbraucht aber bei den selben Taktergebnissen in etwa das selbe. Das Problem ist das zum Beispiel im 3D Center alle die standard Configs rein hauen, damit wird die Karte aber gebrutzelt. Durch den hohen HotSpot der dabei dann entsteht haben die User dann hohen Verbrauch und trotz hoher Spannung schlechte OC Ergebnisse weil der HotSpot schmort.

Hier ein Test zur Karte:
Vernunft statt UEbergewicht: Gigabyte RX Vega64 Gaming OC im Test - Seite 3 von 7 - Tom's Hardware Deutschland

Leider funktionieren bei Tomshw die Benchmarks nicht auf der deutschen Seite(wenn da jemand angemeldet sein sollte im Forum kann er ja mal drauf hinweisen, ansonsten Wink an Igor^^)
deswegen ergänzend noch die englische Variante:
Gigabyte Radeon RX Vega 64 Gaming OC 8G Review - Tom's Hardware


----------



## panthex (16. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @Phanthex: Mal den GPU Treiber in der Systemsteuerung manuell entfernt?



Ich glaube ich habe mein Problem gefunden. Es liegt scheinbar gar nicht am Board, sondern am Riser. 
Jetzt in einem PCI-E x16 2.0 kann ich nämlich wieder problemlos Treiber installieren... 
Das teste ich aber gleich nochmal, wenn ich wieder auf 3.0 umstecke.


----------



## drstoecker (16. September 2018)

pokusa schrieb:


> Hinsichtlich Lautstärke und Abwärme liest man doch eigentlich nur durchweg negative Kritiken. Selbst mit UV soll man da nicht mehr viel machen können. Für 430€ aber verlockend.


Ich denke du redest von den Bewertungen auf Mindfactory, dort gibt es aber auch einige die zufrieden sind. Ich glaube es sind einige montags Modelle  dazwischen. Nochdazu jede Wette das unterdimensionierte Netzteile sowie der airflow mit ein Grund für die Probleme sind. Out of the Box wird wohl kaum ein Laie die Karte vernünftig zum laufen bekommen. Gerade bei diesem Modell ist ein gewissen know how Vorraussetzung für einen vernünftigen betrieb. Auch sollte klar sein das dieser Dual Fan kühler keine Wunder bewirken wird, schau mal auf die Nitro/Devil und co!


----------



## Gurdi (16. September 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Ich denke du redest von den Bewertungen auf Mindfactory, dort gibt es aber auch einige die zufrieden sind. Ich glaube es sind einige montags Modelle  dazwischen. Nochdazu jede Wette das unterdimensionierte Netzteile sowie der airflow mit ein Grund für die Probleme sind. Out of the Box wird wohl kaum ein Laie die Karte vernünftig zum laufen bekommen. Gerade bei diesem Modell ist ein gewissen know how Vorraussetzung für einen vernünftigen betrieb. Auch sollte klar sein das dieser Dual Fan kühler keine Wunder bewirken wird, schau mal auf die Nitro/Devil und co!



Man sollte die Karte aber auch nicht unterschätzen, immerhin verbraucht diese mit dem Design lediglich 260 Watt @Stock.20-30 weniger als die Referenz.


----------



## Linmoum (16. September 2018)

pokusa schrieb:


> Hinsichtlich Lautstärke und Abwärme liest man doch  eigentlich nur durchweg negative Kritiken. Selbst mit UV soll man da  nicht mehr viel machen können. Für 430€ aber verlockend.


Also wo du die negativen Kritiken selbst mit UV her hast, würde ich ja gerne mal wissen. 

Für Witcher 3 in UHD (Ultra, kein gameworks) und rund 200W ASIC ist das von der Lautstärke und Temperatur her schon ziemlich gut. In meinem Fall hätte ich bei letzterem auch noch Spielraum nach oben, falls ich es richtig leise haben möchte. Aber alles bis 1600rpm stört bei der Gigabyte überhaupt nicht, insofern sehe ich da für mich keinen Bedarf. Mit der Gigabyte ist vieles möglich, wenn man Lust hat.


----------



## Gurdi (16. September 2018)

So langsam nervt es mich, ständig in Spielen ins CPU Limit zu kommen. Ich muss wohl doch etwas früher Aufrüsten als ich eigentlich wollte. Zammeligen Intel Dinger.In UHD musste ich mich noch nicht mit so nem Kram rum plagen.

Hab auch wieder ein neues Vega Projekt im Visier. Der Artikel zur Gigabyte hat mich animiert meine Backplate vielleicht doch noch zur Kühlung zu verwenden, diesmal passiv mit ein paar Wärmeleitpads dazwischen. Mal sehn obs was bringt. Hat jemand Empfehlungen für gute WLP´s? Ich denke bei der Gelegenheit teste ich auch nochmal ne weitere Wärmeleitpaste auf der Vega.Vielleicht stolper ich ja auch noch über NF A12x25 

Weiterhin etabliere ich aktuell 3 Booststufen für meine Karte um WQHD besser mit Takt zu füttern.


----------



## MfDoom (16. September 2018)

Noctuas wlp ist gut und trocknet nicht ein


----------



## Elistaer (16. September 2018)

Ich kann mal die Arctic Silver 5 testen wie sie ist aber mein FX 6200 hatte sie nicht beschwert muss ihn nur an schalten das sich die CPU erwärmt. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (16. September 2018)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Ich kann mal die Arctic Silver 5 testen wie sie ist aber mein FX 6200 hatte sie nicht beschwert muss ihn nur an schalten das sich die CPU erwärmt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk



Die habe ich früher ausschließlich benutzt aber beim letzten Gebrauch vor ein paar Jahren bekam ich das kotzen beim auftragen, so ein zäher scheissdreck. Seitdem gibt’s nur noch die mx4!


----------



## Gurdi (16. September 2018)

Sry ich hab mich etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt.  Ich wollte Empfehlungen für Wärmeleitpads 
Kryonaut, NH-1, MX 4 und Coolermaster Master Gel habe ich bereits getestet auf Vega.
Die Mastergel Nano habe ich auf der 56er, die macht sich da sehr gut. Die werde ich mal auf die V64 schmieren. Aber Pads habe ich aktuell keine.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (17. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> So langsam nervt es mich, ständig in Spielen ins CPU Limit zu kommen. Ich muss wohl doch etwas früher Aufrüsten als ich eigentlich wollte. Zammeligen Intel Dinger.In UHD musste ich mich noch nicht mit so nem Kram rum plagen.
> 
> Hab auch wieder ein neues Vega Projekt im Visier. Der Artikel zur Gigabyte hat mich animiert meine Backplate vielleicht doch noch zur Kühlung zu verwenden, diesmal passiv mit ein paar Wärmeleitpads dazwischen. Mal sehn obs was bringt. Hat jemand Empfehlungen für gute WLP´s? Ich denke bei der Gelegenheit teste ich auch nochmal ne weitere Wärmeleitpaste auf der Vega.Vielleicht stolper ich ja auch noch über NF A12x25
> 
> Weiterhin etabliere ich aktuell 3 Booststufen für meine Karte um WQHD besser mit Takt zu füttern.



Was für ne CPU hast du?


----------



## gaussmath (17. September 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Hatte mir den überlegt: The worldwide leader in displays | AOC Europe
> Ich wollt nicht viel Geld ausgeben. (Wenn mann bei 150-200 von nicht viel reden kann)



Puh, da bist du froh, wenn sie dir den klauen...  Gurdi hat übrigens einen 6700k.

@Gurdi: Hast du den 6700k schon geköpft und übertaktet? Was ist mit deinem RAM? Mit gutem RAM lässt sich ordentlich was rausholen.


----------



## Gurdi (17. September 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Puh, da bist du froh, wenn sie dir den klauen...  Gurdi hat übrigens einen 6700k.
> 
> @Gurdi: Hast du den 6700k schon geköpft und übertaktet? Was ist mit deinem RAM? Mit gutem RAM lässt sich ordentlich was rausholen.



Nicht geköpft, übertaktet auf 4,4Ghz mit Hyper Fury X übertaktet auf 3066Mhz.Die Temps von meinem Chip sind recht bescheiden, Köpfen würde aber nicht mehr 100-200Mhz bringen denke ich. Ich hab da ne zimelich lahme Ente erwischt oder aber mein Asus Bord ist einfach Krapp.

Hab neue Daten. Habe mein Boostprojekt jetzt endlich mal stabil bekommen. Bin ganz Zufrieden mit den Ergebnissen. Vor allem in Prey sieht man das ich die Fps nochmal zusätzlich glätten konnte.
Auch Star Wars läuft schön glatt trotz HDR. Der Spike bei SS4 kommt manchmal durchs Streaming. Benchmarks folgen, mein 3D Mark habe ich mal wieder zerschossen. Diese verdammte scheiß Programm hat mal wieder irgendeinen Dreck in die Registry geschrieben wodurch die System Info nicht mehr funzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (17. September 2018)

@ Gurdi 
Ich hab die Alphacool Eisschicht Pads mit 11W/mK und bin zufrieden. Die Temperatur der Wandler war 10K unter der der Pads die beim Eiswolf dabei waren.  Die gibt´s in 100*100 mit 0,5mm, 1,0mm und 1,5mm Stärke und mit 11, 14 und 17W/mK.  Der Preis ist allerdings heftig. 100*100 kostet zwischen 30€ und 40€ (11W/mK).
 Ich hab wieder den Originalen LC-Kühler drauf. Macht von den Temperaturen knapp 8K, aber die Lüfter sind wieder von den GPU-Temperaturen abhängig. So ist mein PC im Idle fast unhörbar und dreht nur unter Last auf.


----------



## Richi1605 (17. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> .....mein 3D Mark habe ich mal wieder zerschossen. Diese verdammte scheiß Programm hat mal wieder irgendeinen Dreck in die Registry geschrieben wodurch die System Info nicht mehr funzt.



Wenn es gelöst hast, sag mal bitte wie. Habe das selbe Problem


----------



## Gurdi (17. September 2018)

Richi1605 schrieb:


> Wenn es gelöst hast, sag mal bitte wie. Habe das selbe Problem



Ich hatte schon sorge dass ich der einzige bin 
Hat das sonst noch wer?Bevor ich meine ganze Registry umkrempel und es liegt lediglich an 3D Mark Plus aktuellem Treiber.
So ich denke ich hab meinen Boostbuild jetzt soweit ausklamüsert.
Die Werte finde ich überzeugend. Wenn ich den 3D Mark gefixt habe, mach ich die Dinger noch Valid. Gut zu sehen ist wie ich im Ultra eigentlich kaum dazugewinne, da ich mein PL nicht wirklich erhöht habe. Dafür ist die Auslastung in Anwendung mit weniger Last jetzt deutlich besser. Vergleichswerte dazu gibts hier:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ek-morpheus-2-inkl-backplate.html#post9417665





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (17. September 2018)

@Gurdi Ich frage mich schon die ganze Zeit, wo du den Desktop-Hintergrund her hast.


----------



## drstoecker (17. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> So langsam nervt es mich, ständig in Spielen ins CPU Limit zu kommen. Ich muss wohl doch etwas früher Aufrüsten als ich eigentlich wollte. Zammeligen Intel Dinger.In UHD musste ich mich noch nicht mit so nem Kram rum plagen.
> 
> Hab auch wieder ein neues Vega Projekt im Visier. Der Artikel zur Gigabyte hat mich animiert meine Backplate vielleicht doch noch zur Kühlung zu verwenden, diesmal passiv mit ein paar Wärmeleitpads dazwischen. Mal sehn obs was bringt. Hat jemand Empfehlungen für gute WLP´s? Ich denke bei der Gelegenheit teste ich auch nochmal ne weitere Wärmeleitpaste auf der Vega.Vielleicht stolper ich ja auch noch über NF A12x25
> 
> Weiterhin etabliere ich aktuell 3 Booststufen für meine Karte um WQHD besser mit Takt zu füttern.




Dein system schreit nach nem ryzen! Ich glaube wir beide müssen uns mal unterhalten!


----------



## Basti1988 (17. September 2018)

Ich ärgere mich seit Tagen weil meine CPU Temperatur zu hoch ist... Fehler gefunden habe die Wärmepads auf die Premium 60A Power Choke anstatt den Dual-Stack MOSFET (DSM)
 auf dem Motherboard gelegt... jetzt liegt der Monoblock nicht richtig auf... CPU bei 85-90°c und GPU dümpelt bei 35°c hin... alles auseinander bauen...


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (17. September 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Puh, da bist du froh, wenn sie dir den klauen...  Gurdi hat übrigens einen 6700k.
> 
> @Gurdi: Hast du den 6700k schon geköpft und übertaktet? Was ist mit deinem RAM? Mit gutem RAM lässt sich ordentlich was rausholen.



xD So schlimm?? xD

@Gurdi: Der limitiert?? Echt? Ich dachte der ist noch gut unterwegs... Ich hab in meinem Lan-PC nen Ryzen 1500x xD Dagegen sollte dein 6700k doch noch rennen wie sau xD


----------



## Gurdi (17. September 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> xD So schlimm?? xD
> 
> @Gurdi: Der limitiert?? Echt? Ich dachte der ist noch gut unterwegs... Ich hab in meinem Lan-PC nen Ryzen 1500x xD Dagegen sollte dein 6700k doch noch rennen wie sau xD



Im Alltag ist der eigentlich kein wirkliches Problem. Aber beim benchen sehe ich das meist recht deutlich.



DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> @Gurdi Ich frage mich schon die ganze Zeit, wo du den Desktop-Hintergrund her hast.



Digital Fan Kit



drstoecker schrieb:


> Dein system schreit nach nem ryzen! Ich glaube wir beide müssen uns mal unterhalten!


Ich werd langsam mürbe^^


----------



## Elistaer (17. September 2018)

@drstoecker mit gurdi kann man wenigstens darüber diskutieren ohne das es ausartet da haben wir ganz andere Kandidaten welche hier umher Geistern

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (17. September 2018)

Irgendwie will mein Karte keine 4 Booststufe fressen. P4 mag er wohl nicht so. Gibt nen Instafreeze


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (17. September 2018)

Ich hab vor ein paar Tagen auf Ryzen gewechselt von einem i7 6700 und ich muss sagen, das war eine gute Entscheidung. Es bringt einem nicht die riesen FPS-Schübe, aber dafür hat man stabile FPS. Es war in Verbindung mit der VEGA erstaunlich, wie stabil die Bildrate auf Amiens in BF1 war. Und die Map ist in dem Spiel wohl das Worst-Case Szenario für CPUs.


----------



## gaussmath (17. September 2018)

Wenn Gurdi lieber den neuen Coffee Lake 8 Kerner haben möchte, brennt aber hier die Hütte...


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (17. September 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Wenn Gurdi lieber den neuen Coffee Lake 8 Kerner haben möchte, brennt aber hier die Hütte...



Mit Sicherheitslücken inklusive.


----------



## Elistaer (17. September 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheitslücken inklusive.


Zahnlücken oder bankdrücken?



Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## openSUSE (17. September 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Wenn Gurdi lieber den neuen Coffee Lake 8 Kerner haben möchte, brennt aber hier die Hütte...



Warum denn das? 
Wer mit der GPU alles richtig gemacht hat, darf sich bei der CPU auch mal vertun.


----------



## blazethelight (17. September 2018)

Dann muss Gurdi halt 2 Systeme aufbauen mit ner Vega 64:
Bench = 5 GHz Turbo Intel Core i7-8086K Limited Edition

Real = 4,5 GHz Turbo AMD 2990WX

[emoji41]


----------



## Gurdi (17. September 2018)

blazethelight schrieb:


> Dann muss Gurdi halt 2 Systeme aufbauen mit ner Vega 64:
> Bench = 5 GHz Turbo Intel Core i7-8086K Limited Edition
> 
> Real = 4,5 GHz Turbo AMD 2990WX
> ...



Krieg ich hin 
Der HTPC hat auch ne Vega 56  Der wird dann aber wohl den Skylake bekommen, sollte reichen für ne Casual-BluRay Möhre. Müssten den eh mal langsam auseinanderbauen, das Konzept der Kühlung macht nicht mehr so richtig Sinn mit der DHE Karte. Wenn mal einer hier mir endlich seinen LC Kühler verkaufen würde dann hätte ich das Problem nicht  Ne silberne LC Referenz 56er mit LC Bios wäre was witziges  Meine 56er hat auch nen goldenen Chip, da käme bestimmt was bei rum.

Generell bin ich eigentlich Hersteller offen, die neuen Ryzen gefallen mir aber sehr gut muss ich sagen.

Hat dieses Forum eigentlich auch irgendwo ne Funktion für Smilies=?


----------



## Lighting-Designer (17. September 2018)

Ich hätte nen Eiswolf  GPX 240 für die Vega rumliegen. Allerdings braucht der um die GPU rum 2 neue Gewinde. Die Lüfter sind sogar noch Jungfrau und neue Wärmeleitpads (ca. 50€) gibt's noch dazu. Muss nur mal gucken ob die noch reichen.


----------



## Gurdi (17. September 2018)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Ich hätte nen Eiswolf  GPX 240 für die Vega rumliegen. Allerdings braucht der um die GPU rum 2 neue Gewinde. Die Lüfter sind sogar noch Jungfrau und neue Wärmeleitpads (ca. 50€) gibt's noch dazu. Muss nur mal gucken ob die noch reichen.



Zu Groß für den HTPC. Mehr als einen 120er Radi krieg ich nicht rein. Außerdem darf das Teil nicht länger werden und max 2 Slot.


----------



## EyRaptor (17. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Krieg ich hin
> Der HTPC hat auch ne Vega 56  Der wird dann aber wohl den Skylake bekommen, sollte reichen für ne Casual-BluRay Möhre. Müssten den eh mal langsam auseinanderbauen, das Konzept der Kühlung macht nicht mehr so richtig Sinn mit der DHE Karte. Wenn mal einer hier mir endlich seinen LC Kühler verkaufen würde dann hätte ich das Problem nicht  Ne silberne LC Referenz 56er mit LC Bios wäre was witziges  Meine 56er hat auch nen goldenen Chip, da käme bestimmt was bei rum.
> 
> Generell bin ich eigentlich Hersteller offen, die neuen Ryzen gefallen mir aber sehr gut muss ich sagen.
> ...



Bei dem Liquid Kühler für Vega würde ich aber mitbieten , wobei ... das Kühlungsproblem meiner Vega sollte sich in den nächsten Tagen lösen.

Zur Smilie-Funktion:
Hast du Smilies irgendwo deaktiviert? Mir werden die an verschiedenen Stellen angezeigt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (17. September 2018)

Spricht doch nix gg. nen Intel... Wobei ein Ryzen halt etwas billiger und ggf. langlebiger wird^^


----------



## Rallyesport (17. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon sorge dass ich der einzige bin
> Hat das sonst noch wer?Bevor ich meine ganze Registry umkrempel und es liegt lediglich an 3D Mark Plus aktuellem Treiber.
> So ich denke ich hab meinen Boostbuild jetzt soweit ausklamüsert.
> Die Werte finde ich überzeugend. Wenn ich den 3D Mark gefixt habe, mach ich die Dinger noch Valid. Gut zu sehen ist wie ich im Ultra eigentlich kaum dazugewinne, da ich mein PL nicht wirklich erhöht habe. Dafür ist die Auslastung in Anwendung mit weniger Last jetzt deutlich besser. Vergleichswerte dazu gibts hier:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ek-morpheus-2-inkl-backplate.html#post9417665
> ...



Ich zerschieße mir meinen 3D Mark auch ständig, Lösung? PC neu aufsetzen... 



Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Spricht doch nix gg. nen Intel... Wobei ein Ryzen halt etwas billiger und ggf. langlebiger wird^^



Ach da gibt es noch ein paar Dinge einen Ryzen zu bevorzugen...
Du bist erfolgreicher, gutaussehender, hast 100% Erfolg bei Frauen, glatteres Haar und reinere Haut um nur ein paar Dinge zu nennen.


----------



## RtZk (17. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hat dieses Forum eigentlich auch irgendwo ne Funktion für Smilies=?



Schau mal hier: Screenshot by Lightshot
Findest du unter "Benutzerkontrollzentrum" --> "Mein Benutzerkonto" --> "Einstellungen ändern" --> "Verschiedene Einstellungen"

Hatte ich auch die ganze Zeit nicht an, keine Ahnung wieso das standartmäßig aus ist.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (17. September 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ach da gibt es noch ein paar Dinge einen Ryzen zu bevorzugen...
> Du bist erfolgreicher, gutaussehender, hast 100% Erfolg bei Frauen, glatteres Haar und reinere Haut um nur ein paar Dinge zu nennen.



Du hast die Super-Sayajin-Kräfte vergessen xD

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich hab nen Ryzen weil er alleine zum Entwickeln besser war als es der 7700k zu der Zeit war und ich hab n besseres Mainboard für billiger bekommen, aber zum Gaming spricht nichts gegen nen Intel  Auch wenn ich nen Ryzen persöhnlich vorzieh


----------



## Gurdi (17. September 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Schau mal hier: Screenshot by Lightshot
> Findest du unter "Benutzerkontrollzentrum" --> "Mein Benutzerkonto" --> "Einstellungen ändern" --> "Verschiedene Einstellungen"
> 
> Hatte ich auch die ganze Zeit nicht an, keine Ahnung wieso das standartmäßig aus ist.



Tausend Dank.


----------



## Gurdi (17. September 2018)

Na was haben wir denn da:
Added support for *AMD Vega 20*, Fenghuang, Ryzen 5 Pro 2500U, 5 Pro  2400G, 3 Pro 2200G, 3 Pro 2300U, 3 2200GE, Athlon 200GE, Embedded V1807B
Download TechPowerUp GPU-Z | TechPowerUp

Außerdem interessant:
*GPU-Z will no longer use AMD ADL memory sensors because they are buggy, WDDM monitoring used again*


----------



## Elistaer (17. September 2018)

@Gurdi nun hast du die Perlen gefunden, da werde ich bei HWinfo mal die Augen offen halten. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (17. September 2018)

GPU Z fügt die Unterstützung eigentlich immer erst kurz vor Relase ein. Also können wir wohl kurz nach Turing mit Vega 20 rechnen. Mal gespannt ob AMD noch was aus dem Hut zaubert.


----------



## Richi1605 (17. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> So ich denke ich hab meinen Boostbuild jetzt soweit ausklamüsert.
> Die Werte finde ich überzeugend.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gurdi (17. September 2018)

Richi1605 schrieb:


> Gurdi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > So ich denke ich hab meinen Boostbuild jetzt soweit ausklamüsert.
> ...


----------



## Richi1605 (17. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Richi1605 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > 240 Watt ASIC eingestellt(-10 von 260Watt LC Bios)
> ...


----------



## Gurdi (17. September 2018)

Richi1605 schrieb:


> Gurdi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ok thx werde das mal bei mir testen bis auf Memory, der macht ab 1055 aufwärts zu
> ...


----------



## Richi1605 (17. September 2018)

Wegen HBCC dumme Frage: wie kann ich das Einstellen ?? 
Habe es ebend gegooglet, weil ich es im Wattman nicht gesehen hab. Jedoch fehlt es bei mir (Screen) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum Spiel: 

Das Schiff sieht mega aus, habe mir auch die Premium Schiffe angesehen. Da sind welche dabei da beginnt man direkt zu sabbern weil die einfach Epich geil aussehen.


----------



## Gurdi (17. September 2018)

Ähm, das ist in der Tat sehr merkwürdig. Das sollte da eigentlich drin sein unter Global. Seltsam. Noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Richi1605 (17. September 2018)

Oder ist diese Option nur Win 10 vorbehalten ?


----------



## Gurdi (17. September 2018)

Richi1605 schrieb:


> Oder ist diese Option nur Win 10 vorbehalten ?



Das könnte sein. Ich weiß es aber ehrlich gesagt nicht. Sonst noch ein Win 7 User hier?


----------



## ATIR290 (17. September 2018)

Nope

Kommt LISA SU am Donnerstag oder gar Mittwoch Mit Vega 20 um die Ecke
und sagt was zu eventuell gar geplanten Vega Gamer Karten in 7nm ?
Oder kommt da zeitig nix so schnell, falls überhaupt !


----------



## Gurdi (17. September 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nope
> 
> Kommt LISA SU am Donnerstag oder gar Mittwoch Mit Vega 20 um die Ecke
> und sagt was zu eventuell gar geplanten Vega Gamer Karten in 7nm ?
> Oder kommt da zeitig nix so schnell, falls überhaupt !



Ein schlauer Schachzug wäre es.


----------



## Richi1605 (18. September 2018)

Soll nicht erstmal der Mainstream eingedeckt werden mit einer neuen RX 680 ??


----------



## Elistaer (18. September 2018)

AMD hat selbst gesagt das vor 2020 keine High-End GPUs kommen ein 7nm Vega refresh wäre genial aber kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen.

Gut die Ankündigung stammt noch aus den Mining Zeiten und könnte man seit dem überdenkt haben, aber hoffen würde ich nicht daran. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kloanabua (18. September 2018)

Ich kapier nicht warum bei mir alles stabil läuft, außer gelegentliche Freezes nur in Battlefield.
Und es friert auch nur das Spiel ein, war sowohl in der BF 5 Beta als auch in Battlefield 1.

Ist mit dem normalen Lüftkühlbios grade, beim LC Bios hatt ich überhaupt Probleme irgendwas stabil zu bekommen, auch mit den selben Einstellungen wie die hier jetzt hatte ich Freezes auch außerhalb von Battlefield.

Mein Restliches System wär.

Intel Xeon E3 1231V3 allcore 3,8 GHz
Be Quiet Straight Power 10 600W
Graka sowie CPU Wassergekühlt max. Temperatur von GPU 50°C HBM 55°C (Hotspot zeigt mein GPU Z nicht an, CPU 80°C nach etwa einer Stunde Furmark+Prime95.

MfG Stefan.


----------



## Gurdi (18. September 2018)

kloanabua schrieb:


> Ich kapier nicht warum bei mir alles stabil läuft, außer gelegentliche Freezes nur in Battlefield.
> Und es friert auch nur das Spiel ein, war sowohl in der BF 5 Beta als auch in Battlefield 1.
> 
> Ist mit dem normalen Lüftkühlbios grade, beim LC Bios hatt ich überhaupt Probleme irgendwas stabil zu bekommen, auch mit den selben Einstellungen wie die hier jetzt hatte ich Freezes auch außerhalb von Battlefield.
> ...



Uff, das ist aber ein aggressives Setting. Wie sind deine Ingame Taktraten und was für eine Karte hast du genau.
Hot Spot in den GPU Z Settings aktivieren, dann siehst du den.


----------



## kloanabua (18. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Uff, das ist aber ein aggressives Setting. Wie sind deine Ingame Taktraten und was für eine Karte hast du genau.
> Hot Spot in den GPU Z Settings aktivieren, dann siehst du den.


Eine MSI Vega 64 Referenz mit Watercool Block.
In Battlefield hatte ich gestern Max Taktraten von ca 1630-1640 MHz.
Ich glaub ich werd wieder das LC Bios draufmachen und nochmal rumspielen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (18. September 2018)

kloanabua schrieb:


> Eine MSI Vega 64 Referenz mit Watercool Block.
> In Battlefield hatte ich gestern Max Taktraten von ca 1630-1640 MHz.
> Ich glaub ich werd wieder das LC Bios draufmachen und nochmal rumspielen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Öhm ok, so viel schafft schon die Vega FE Liquid mit dem 300er Bios und 0% Powertarget wenn man das höchste Powerstate etwas runterregelt Ó.ô sollte da mit einem Waterblock nicht mehr drinnen sein? Was hast du für ein Netzteil? Und hast du deine GPU-Lüfter trotz Waterblock an der GPU hängen?


----------



## kloanabua (18. September 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Öhm ok, so viel schafft schon die Vega FE Liquid mit dem 300er Bios und 0% Powertarget wenn man das höchste Powerstate etwas runterregelt Ó.ô sollte da mit einem Waterblock nicht mehr drinnen sein? Was hast du für ein Netzteil? Und hast du deine GPU-Lüfter trotz Waterblock an der GPU hängen?


Mit dem LC Bios hatte ich auch mit 0% Powertarget mit ähnlichen Taktzahlen und Spannungen einen Freeze in csgo, hab anschließend sofort das Standardbios wieder aufgespielt, weil ich keine Lust mehr hatte.
Ich sollte mir mal mehr Zeit nehmen dafür ja.
Be Quiet Straight Power 10 600W. 
Und nein, außer an meinem 2x140mm Radi vorne und dem 3x140mm Radi oben hab ich keine Lüfter mehr, aber Luftstrom sollte damit schon vorhanden sein.
Aber Temperaturen sind ja auch nicht hoch.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (18. September 2018)

kloanabua schrieb:


> Mit dem LC Bios hatte ich auch mit 0% Powertarget mit ähnlichen Taktzahlen und Spannungen einen Freeze in csgo, hab anschließend sofort das Standardbios wieder aufgespielt, weil ich keine Lust mehr hatte.
> Ich sollte mir mal mehr Zeit nehmen dafür ja.
> Be Quiet Straight Power 10 600W.
> Und nein, außer an meinem 2x140mm Radi vorne und dem 3x140mm Radi oben hab ich keine Lüfter mehr, aber Luftstrom sollte damit schon vorhanden sein.
> ...



Das ist komisch... Spikes am Netzteil vielleicht? Kannst du ein stärkeres zum ausprobierenauftreiben? 300w ist übrigens nicht das LC Bios...^^ Dürfte die selben Spannungen wie das normale haben.


----------



## Gurdi (18. September 2018)

kloanabua schrieb:


> Mit dem LC Bios hatte ich auch mit 0% Powertarget mit ähnlichen Taktzahlen und Spannungen einen Freeze in csgo, hab anschließend sofort das Standardbios wieder aufgespielt, weil ich keine Lust mehr hatte.
> Ich sollte mir mal mehr Zeit nehmen dafür ja.
> Be Quiet Straight Power 10 600W.
> Und nein, außer an meinem 2x140mm Radi vorne und dem 3x140mm Radi oben hab ich keine Lüfter mehr, aber Luftstrom sollte damit schon vorhanden sein.
> ...



Das 64er LC Bios läuft eben nicht mal "gerade so". Auch wenn man eine Wasserkühlung drauf schnallt. Die LC hat nen selektierten XTX Chip und schafft damit dann Ihre eingestellten P-States auch in jeder Lage.
Hinzu kommen abhängigkeiten der P-States untereinander, die von der GAP zwischen den einzelnen P-States abhängen sowie einen höhere SOC Clock bei der LC.
Des weiteren beeinflusst die Einstellung der Zieltemperatur für die Lüfter, die Aggressivität des Taktverhaltens der Karte.

Auf gut Deutsch, dein Chip schafft die Taktraten nicht! Ich verwende das LC Bios ohne Probleme muss das aber dafür auch "kastrieren". Durch die Abhängigkeit der P-States krieg ich aber auf biegen und brechen bisher keine manuellen 4 P-States hin. Wenn ich das jetzt näher ausführen sollte, schreib ich wieder ne Wall of Text, deswegen lass ich das. Das LC Bios ist nur was für Leute die sich wirklich damit auskennen und beschäftigen wollen. Oder man hat Glück  und der Chip schafft die Einstellungen.

Deine HotSpot wäre mal interessant. Es wird sicher daran liegen. Außerdem würde ich keine 1200 auf P7 verwenden, das ist viel zu viel. Was du da an Takt gewinnst durch die Spannung, verlierst du durch die hohe HotSpot Temp hinten raus eh wieder.



Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Das ist komisch... Spikes am Netzteil  vielleicht? Kannst du ein stärkeres zum ausprobierenauftreiben? 300w ist  übrigens nicht das LC Bios...^^ Dürfte die selben Spannungen wie das  normale haben.



Nein das LC Bios kann als einziges 1,25V anlegen. Alle anderen lediglich 1,2V. LC Bios hat 265Watt ASIC.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (18. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nein das LC Bios kann als einziges 1,25V anlegen. Alle anderen lediglich 1,2V. LC Bios hat 265Watt ASIC.



Ja, aber nicht im 300w Setting wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. (Wobei du das vermutlich besser weißt nachdem du der Vega Guru bist ) 1.2V ist auch die Default-Spannung für das letzte P-State der Vega FE Liquid im 300w Bios.


----------



## Gurdi (18. September 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Ja, aber nicht im 300w Setting wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. (Wobei du das vermutlich besser weißt nachdem du der Vega Guru bist ) 1.2V ist auch die Default-Spannung für das letzte P-State der Vega FE Liquid im 300w Bios.



Die FE kenne ich nicht. Ich hab das standard Bios der LC, da ist bereits 1,25V eingetragen bei P7. Die Leistungsaufnahme hat erstmal nichts mit den eingestellten Werten zu tun. Die 1,25V sieht selbst die LC so gut wie nie.


----------



## Richi1605 (18. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das könnte sein. Ich weiß es aber ehrlich gesagt nicht. Sonst noch ein Win 7 User hier?



Habe mir mal um zu Testen ob es nicht am Treiber liegt, mal 17.8.1 geladen und installiert und konnte dort auch nicht den HBCC Einstellen. 
Also wird es das wohl wirklich nur für Win 10 geben, Schade eig 

Auf Win 10 wollte ich eig nur mit einen CPU Upgrade wechseln......hm das macht den Ryzen 2700X noch interessanter 
Aber erstmal den i9-9900K abwarten und schauen ob AMD wirklich einen 2800X raus haut darauf


----------



## TheEpicHorst (18. September 2018)

So ein gebinnter 2800X mit noch mal +300MHz im vergleich zum 2700X um 350€ wär doch was. Mein 4790K hat sich in der BFV beta schon ordentlich geplagt.


----------



## kloanabua (18. September 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> So ein gebinnter 2800X mit noch mal +300MHz im vergleich zum 2700X um 350€ wär doch was. Mein 4790K hat sich in der BFV beta schon ordentlich geplagt.


Mein Xeon E3 1231 V3 war in der BF5 Beta permanent alle 8 Threads auf 100%, GPU Auslastung 80%...
Wollte auch bis Zen 2 warten.
Muss ich hald bis Zen 2 Release den LS19 spielen, kommt ja am selben Tag wie Battlefield raus. [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (18. September 2018)

Nu hört mal auf von CPU´s zu reden hier, sonst krieg ich noch Depris.


----------



## Richi1605 (18. September 2018)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> So ein gebinnter 2800X mit noch mal +300MHz im vergleich zum 2700X um 350€ wär doch was.



ja genau so stell ich mir das auch vor 

@Gurdi

Nicht nur du, sonst bestll ich heute noch einen 2700X


----------



## drstoecker (18. September 2018)

Richi1605 schrieb:


> ja genau so stell ich mir das auch vor
> 
> @Gurdi
> 
> Nicht nur du, sonst bestll ich heute noch einen 2700X


Besser den ryzen 2600, sparst einiges und reicht dicke zum zocken und co.!


----------



## Gurdi (18. September 2018)

Ich muss noch stark bleiben bis nächstes Jahr. Weitere Nachwuchs steht an, die Kriegskasse ist vor und nach Weihnachten leer


----------



## drebbin (18. September 2018)

Dann erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch falls es gewollt war 

Mein broadwell wird auch noch eine ganze Zeit ackern müssen, aber solange ich meine Freesync Range füttern kann geht der Nachwuchs ebenfalls vor.


----------



## kloanabua (18. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das 64er LC Bios läuft eben nicht mal "gerade so". Auch wenn man eine Wasserkühlung drauf schnallt. Die LC hat nen selektierten XTX Chip und schafft damit dann Ihre eingestellten P-States auch in jeder Lage.
> Hinzu kommen abhängigkeiten der P-States untereinander, die von der GAP zwischen den einzelnen P-States abhängen sowie einen höhere SOC Clock bei der LC.
> Des weiteren beeinflusst die Einstellung der Zieltemperatur für die Lüfter, die Aggressivität des Taktverhaltens der Karte.
> 
> ...



Also Hotspot sind nach 30min Furmark 82°C, runtertakten ist doch erst ab 105°C oder ? 

Werd mich morgen mal ausführlich mit Wattman spielen.


----------



## Gurdi (18. September 2018)

Furmark ist kein geeigneter Test für Vega.


----------



## kloanabua (18. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Furmark ist kein geeigneter Test für Vega.


Von den in deinem Tutorial hab ich nur den 3dmark, Firestrike Ultra Stresstest hält sich der Hotspot bei ca 70-75°C.
Hab mir Warhammer Vermintide 2 gekauft, dauert aber nen Tag zum downloaden hier. [emoji28]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## EyRaptor (18. September 2018)

Die Sapphire Vega 56 Pulse für 399€ im Mindstar aktuell, gefällt mir als Angebot auch sehr gut.


----------



## Gurdi (18. September 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Die Sapphire Vega 56 Pulse für 399€ im Mindstar aktuell, gefällt mir als Angebot auch sehr gut.



Gut das die Karten endlich wieder auf ein normales Preisniveau gefallen sind. Ne Custom 56 ist ne feine Karte, schade nur das die Nanoboards keinen Flash ermöglichen.


----------



## ATIR290 (18. September 2018)

Yeppon: Negozio Online di Elettronica, Informatica e non solo

Auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Rolk (19. September 2018)

So, Gigabyte RX 64 ist im Mindstar jetzt bei 399 € incl. Versand. 

Jemand noch nicht bedient? 

Die Pulse ist natürlich auch ein Top Angebot. Da könnte man sich fast ärgern, bei der Red Dragon zugegriffen zu haben. Aber nur ein bisschen.


----------



## DonHowe (19. September 2018)

So da ich das gerade lese, ich kann die Vega 64 von Gigabyte nicht empfehlen !
Ich hatte nun 3 Karten und alle waren defekt und das ist ja nun mehr als Pech denke ich.
Werde nun mein Geld zurückfordern und mir eine Sapphire holen.

Es kann sein das die Karte nicht schlecht ist aber es gibt wohl große Probleme bei Gigabyte


----------



## Rolk (19. September 2018)

Wird wohl eine schlechte Charge sein. Gigabyte wird wohl kaum ausschließlich defekte Karten ausliefern?

Wenn du mit einer RX 56 leben kannst hol dir die Sapphire Pulse oder Powercolor Red Dragon für jeweils 399 €. Deren Kühler sind keine gar so grosse Klopper, aber gut durchdacht und effektiv.


----------



## MrZaboo (19. September 2018)

DonHowe schrieb:


> So da ich das gerade lese, ich kann die Vega 64 von Gigabyte nicht empfehlen !
> Ich hatte nun 3 Karten und alle waren defekt und das ist ja nun mehr als Pech denke ich.
> Werde nun mein Geld zurückfordern und mir eine Sapphire holen.
> 
> Es kann sein das die Karte nicht schlecht ist aber es gibt wohl große Probleme bei Gigabyte



Die Bewertungen sprechen ebenfalls für sich. Schade, bei 399€ könnte ich durchaus schwach werden, aber eine Umtausch-Odyssee muss echt nicht sein :/


----------



## Gurdi (19. September 2018)

DonHowe schrieb:


> So da ich das gerade lese, ich kann die Vega 64 von Gigabyte nicht empfehlen !
> Ich hatte nun 3 Karten und alle waren defekt und das ist ja nun mehr als Pech denke ich.
> Werde nun mein Geld zurückfordern und mir eine Sapphire holen.
> 
> Es kann sein das die Karte nicht schlecht ist aber es gibt wohl große Probleme bei Gigabyte



So langsam bekomme ich den Eindruck das Gigabyte es da irgendwie zu gut gemeint hat mit seiner Konstruktion.
Die Gigabyte hat ja ein sehr eigenwilliges Konzept mit der Spannungsversorgung. Die Karte legt eine besonders niedrige Spannung an um die Wandlerverluste zu minimieren. Das scheinen manche Karten schlicht nicht zu schaffen was man da konfiguriert hat. Hat wer hier die Karte mal parat? Ein Auszug aus der PP Table wäre mal interessant von der Karte.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (19. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> So langsam bekomme ich den Eindruck das Gigabyte es da irgendwie zu gut gemeint hat mit seiner Konstruktion.
> Die Gigabyte hat ja ein sehr eigenwilliges Konzept mit der Spannungsversorgung. Die Karte legt eine besonders niedrige Spannung an um die Wandlerverluste zu minimieren. Das scheinen manche Karten schlicht nicht zu schaffen was man da konfiguriert hat. Hat wer hier die Karte mal parat? Ein Auszug aus der PP Table wäre mal interessant von der Karte.



Ich kann mal schauen, ich glaub ich hab die Screenshots bzw. das Beweißvid. noch. Kann aber nix versprechen.


----------



## Gurdi (19. September 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Ich kann mal schauen, ich glaub ich hab die Screenshots bzw. das Beweißvid. noch. Kann aber nix versprechen.



Mich würde besonders ein eingestellten P-States der Karte interessieren. Der Abitrstor setzt nämlich im Gegensatz zu den anderen Karten das minimum auf rund 900mv und geht bis rund 1V hoch in der Regel, zumindest bei dem was ich bisher gesehen habe. Normal bei Vega ist aber 950-1050mv. Ich vermute hier liegt der Knackpunkt. Bei meinen Test war es eigentlich immer sinnvoll zumindest 920mv anzulegen, darunter wirds wirklich eng mit passablen Taktraten.
Wenn dann noch gut Hitze dazu kommt wirds wohl Schwarz.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (19. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mich würde besonders ein eingestellten P-States der Karte interessieren. Der Abitrstor setzt nämlich im Gegensatz zu den anderen Karten das minimum auf rund 900mv und geht bis rund 1V hoch in der Regel, zumindest bei dem was ich bisher gesehen habe. Normal bei Vega ist aber 950-1050mv. Ich vermute hier liegt der Knackpunkt. Bei meinen Test war es eigentlich immer sinnvoll zumindest 920mv anzulegen, darunter wirds wirklich eng mit passablen Taktraten.
> Wenn dann noch gut Hitze dazu kommt wirds wohl Schwarz.



Naja, aber so viel mal schon vorne weg, so weit kommt die Karte nicht. (also bis sie heiß wird). Die bei uns haben sich schon beim Steamstart verabschiedet. Das ist eigentlich keine Last für eine GPU...^^ Aber ich seh mal ob ich das Zeug noch hab


----------



## Gurdi (19. September 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Naja, aber so viel mal schon vorne weg, so weit kommt die Karte nicht. (also bis sie heiß wird). Die bei uns haben sich schon beim Steamstart verabschiedet. Das ist eigentlich keine Last für eine GPU...^^ Aber ich seh mal ob ich das Zeug noch hab



Genau deswegen würde mich ja die PP Table interessieren. Evtl. sind die unteren P-States mit zu wenig Spannung ausgestattet.

Ich muss mich hier mal selbst loben.
Meiner neuer Boostbuild ist der Hammer- Schaut euch mal die Taktraten im Verhältnis zur ASIC und Gesamtverbauch(12V2 Amper x Spannung) an

Subnautica Szene mit niedriger Last



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Subnautica Szene mit hoher Last



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warhammer 2 normale Ingameszene



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (19. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Genau deswegen würde mich ja die PP Table interessieren. Evtl. sind die unteren P-States mit zu wenig Spannung ausgestattet.



Apropos P-States, dir werd ich ggf. demnächst ma auf'n Geist gehen. Ich Bau meinen LAN-PC um in ein Silverstone Raven RVZ03B und hau da im gleichen Zuge eine Vega FE rein damit das auch meine Mobile-Workstation ist und würde mir mal ein paar Tipps zum UVn abholen um die Karte etwas kühler zu bekommen, sonst heizt die mir bei dem kleinen Case den Rest vermutlich recht auf. Ich werd die auch auf 1500 runtertakten, die 1600 brauch ich weder für LANs noch für Arbeit. Damit hab ich immer noch deutlich mehr als mit ner WX 9100.


----------



## Gurdi (19. September 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Apropos P-States, dir werd ich ggf. demnächst ma auf'n Geist gehen. Ich Bau meinen LAN-PC um in ein Silverstone Raven RVZ03B und hau da im gleichen Zuge eine Vega FE rein damit das auch meine Mobile-Workstation ist und würde mir mal ein paar Tipps zum UVn abholen um die Karte etwas kühler zu bekommen, sonst heizt die mir bei dem kleinen Case den Rest vermutlich recht auf. Ich werd die auch auf 1500 runtertakten, die 1600 brauch ich weder für LANs noch für Arbeit. Damit hab ich immer noch deutlich mehr als mit ner WX 9100.



FE mit Ref.Kühler?


----------



## drstoecker (19. September 2018)

DonHowe schrieb:


> So da ich das gerade lese, ich kann die Vega 64 von Gigabyte nicht empfehlen !
> Ich hatte nun 3 Karten und alle waren defekt und das ist ja nun mehr als Pech denke ich.
> Werde nun mein Geld zurückfordern und mir eine Sapphire holen.
> 
> Es kann sein das die Karte nicht schlecht ist aber es gibt wohl große Probleme bei Gigabyte


Welche Probleme hattest du genau?
wie sieht das restliches System aus speziell das Netzteil?


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (19. September 2018)

Jo. Ich weiß, der ist garnicht mal so geil^^

Schaut aber cool aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Case ist auch unterwegs.


----------



## panthex (19. September 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Schaut aber cool aus



Hätte noch einen abzugeben xD


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (19. September 2018)

panthex schrieb:


> Hätte noch einen abzugeben xD



Hab ja schon einen xD


----------



## Gurdi (19. September 2018)

panthex schrieb:


> Hätte noch einen abzugeben xD



Wirklich? Will haben!


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (19. September 2018)

Eignet sich 3Dmark dafür, um Spulenfiepen ausfindig zu machen oder sollte man doch eher richtige Spiele dafür verwenden?


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (19. September 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Eignet sich 3Dmark dafür, um Spulenfiepen ausfindig zu machen oder sollte man doch eher richtige Spiele dafür verwenden?



Ich würde was mit vielen FPS empfehlen. Das hat zumindest meine alte 390x Devil immer zum Fiepen gebracht.


----------



## HannibalLecter32435 (19. September 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Eignet sich 3Dmark dafür, um Spulenfiepen ausfindig zu machen oder sollte man doch eher richtige Spiele dafür verwenden?



Nimm ein altes spiel F:E:A:R zum beispiel hatte auf ner RX480 um die 800fps da fiepte es gewaltig. Abr es reicht auch ein ladebildschirm der nicht locked da haste auch ein paar hundert fps so ab 200-300 fängt es an laut meiner Erfahrung.


----------



## MfDoom (19. September 2018)

man hört jede highend graka unter last, zumindest ist das meine erfahrung. 800 fps, wie sinnlos


----------



## HannibalLecter32435 (19. September 2018)

Du hast den Sinn komplett verfehlt.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (19. September 2018)

Mir geht es hauptsächlich um den Bereich bis 100 FPS. Ich möchte halt nach meinen zwei VEGAs mit starken Spulenfiepen schnell testen können, ob eine Spulenfiepen hat oder nicht.


----------



## HannibalLecter32435 (19. September 2018)

Bei 100fps müsstest schon pech haben meiner Erfahrung nach.


----------



## panthex (19. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wirklich? Will haben!



PM me, staubt bei mir im Keller nur ein.


----------



## Richi1605 (19. September 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Mir geht es hauptsächlich um den Bereich bis 100 FPS. Ich möchte halt nach meinen zwei VEGAs mit starken Spulenfiepen schnell testen können, ob eine Spulenfiepen hat oder nicht.



Firestrike, da hat meine 130 FPS und wenn es um dieses FPS Bereich geht sollte der test passen


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (19. September 2018)

Letztendlich reden wir uns doch auch die VEGAs schöner als sie sind. Ich finde es einfach nur lächerlich, wenn es zum Krieg zwischen beiden Lagern kommt.


----------



## Gurdi (19. September 2018)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Schon lustig wie sich die NV-Lemminge die neuen Karten schönreden.



Ich finde das gehört hier nicht rein, ohne dich persönlich angreifen zu wollen.Ich denke du zielst damit auf die üblichen verdächtigen von Team Green die gerne auch hier mal trollen kommen.
Trotzdem sollten wir uns hier nicht auf die selbe Ebene begeben. Der Thread hier glänzt ja eigentlich durch seinen gesitteten Umgang.

Sicher ist Turing auch für uns hier interessant. Ich sehe sogar massive Vorteile für die Vega User.
RPM liegt Turing gut, das wird man sicher Pushen wollen. Ebenfalls ist der Weg zu DX12 sehr gut für uns zu bewerten. Auch Shaderlastige spiele die Vega gut liegen, liegen auch Turing gut. Ich denke wie profitieren von Turing mittelfristig deutlich mehr als Pascal, so wie man es eigentlich schon im Vorfeld Orkalen konnte.

Vega wird also vermeintlich schneller und bei den Preisen ist Turing eh fail.Vor allem die 2080.


----------



## MfDoom (19. September 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Mir geht es hauptsächlich um den Bereich bis 100 FPS. Ich möchte halt nach meinen zwei VEGAs mit starken Spulenfiepen schnell testen können, ob eine Spulenfiepen hat oder nicht.


Nimm battlefield 1 das bringt jede Grafikkarte zum glühen


----------



## McZonk (19. September 2018)

*Moderativer Hinweis:*

Hier sind gerade jede Menge Geforce-Offtopic-Beiträge ausgeblendet worden. Wer sich jetzt angesprochen fühlt, gleicht bitte nochmal Threadtitel (und damit Erwartungen an den Inhalt der Beiträge) mit dem eigentlichen Beitragsinhalt ab, bevor der Absenden-Knopf gedrückt wird. Ich will nämlich nicht nochmal so viel klicken müssen - Dankeschön.


----------



## Gurdi (19. September 2018)

Gott was war denn hier los
Hab ich was verpasst


----------



## drstoecker (19. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Gott was war denn hier los
> Hab ich was verpasst


Bin auch erst jetzt wieder mit von der Partie, laut dem zonk muss es aber hier etwas abgegangen sein.
sehe es übrigens auch so wie du das Vega erheblich von Turing/dx12 profitieren wird. Finde die Leistung von Turing überschaubar und so wie es zu erwarten war. Denke amd kann getrost navi Releasen und dann irgendwann den Vega Nachfolger nachschieben.


----------



## MfDoom (19. September 2018)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Nimm battlefield 1 das bringt jede Grafikkarte zum glühen



das hat übrigens mit der höhe der Bildrate wenig zu tun


----------



## Gurdi (19. September 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Bin auch erst jetzt wieder mit von der Partie, laut dem zonk muss es aber hier etwas abgegangen sein.
> sehe es übrigens auch so wie du das Vega erheblich von Turing/dx12 profitieren wird. Finde die Leistung von Turing überschaubar und so wie es zu erwarten war. Denke amd kann getrost navi Releasen und dann irgendwann den Vega Nachfolger nachschieben.



Das ist wirklich erfreulich das Nvidia jetzt genau auf das angewiesen ist, was man mit Pascal immer zu vermeiden gesucht hat. Ich bin gespannt auf kommende Benches


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (19. September 2018)

Ich muss einiges verpasst haben^^ Eine Antwort an DasBorg... geschrieben, komm wieder Moderative Anweisung xD

@Topic, dass sich DirectX12 endlich durchsetzt wäre ja schön dür Vega, mir wäre aber Vulkan lieber.


----------



## drstoecker (19. September 2018)

wieder ein neuer treiber pünktlich zum turing release was ein zufall!

[FONT=&quot]Adrenalin Edition 18.9.2 Optional[/FONT]
Radeon™ RX Vega 64 Drivers & Support | AMD


----------



## Gurdi (20. September 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> wieder ein neuer treiber pünktlich zum turing release was ein zufall!
> 
> [FONT="]Adrenalin Edition 18.9.2 Optional[/FONT][URL="https://www.amd.com/de/support/graphics/radeon-rx-vega-series/radeon-rx-vega-series/radeon-rx-vega-64"]Radeon™ RX Vega 64 Drivers & Support | AMD[/URL]



Der Treiber hätte sich gut in den neuen Benchmarks gemacht. In F1 2018 ist Vega so schon super. Schaut mal auf die min  Fps fast so gut wie bei der 2080ti!
YouTube
Ab min 3:50


----------



## Elistaer (20. September 2018)

Schade das vega 20 nicht als gaming Karte kommt so eine blaue FE wäre doch schön 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (20. September 2018)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Schade das vega 20 nicht als gaming Karte kommt so eine blaue FE wäre doch schön
> 
> Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk



Da wäre ich mir gar nicht so sicher.


----------



## Elistaer (20. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Da wäre ich mir gar nicht so sicher.


Also meinst du AMD hat ihrer Marketing Abteilungen die Hände auf dem Rücken gebunden und arbeitet im geheimen ohne jegliche Kontakte nach außen an einer Gaming GPU für uns.

Die ersten Exemplare sollen ja schon im Labor liegen und getestet werden. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (20. September 2018)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Also meinst du AMD hat ihrer Marketing Abteilungen die Hände auf dem Rücken gebunden und arbeitet im geheimen ohne jegliche Kontakte nach außen an einer Gaming GPU für uns.
> 
> Die ersten Exemplare sollen ja schon im Labor liegen und getestet werden.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk



Naja, es kann sein. Vielleicht ham se aus dem Hype um Vega Konsequenzen gezogen. Und es kommt marketing-technisch ggf. auch ganz gut wenn das so a lá: "Hier ist unsere Mega Pro GPU die Fliegen kann... - Gibt's übrigens auch für Gamer". Mit Ryzen und Threadripper kann sich AMD einfach aggressiveres Marketing erlauben als in der GPU Sparte. Da hat man die Top-Dogs mit Threadripper. Aber Nvidia hat eben auch gute Konkurrenzprodukte zu AMD. Aber im Vergleich zu einem Threadripper mit 32 Kernen ist halt ein I9 bzw. Xeon nur eine mäßig gute Option wenn man den Preis mit einbezieht. Damit kann AMD sich gute Scherze wie damals mit dem 8086k erlauben.


----------



## Gurdi (20. September 2018)

Wirklich dran glauben tue ich nicht, aber es sprechen einige kleine Aspekte dafür.
Z.B das der Preis von Turing so hoch ist, das sich ein Vega 20 Ableger platzieren ließe. Auch gab es nie ein dementi von Seiten AMD. Vielleicht wollte  man erst sehen was Turing genau kann ehe man sich in der Hinsicht festlegt?


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (20. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wirklich dran glauben tue ich nicht, aber es sprechen einige kleine Aspekte dafür.
> Z.B das der Preis von Turing so hoch ist, das sich ein Vega 20 Ableger platzieren ließe. Auch gab es nie ein dementi von Seiten AMD. Vielleicht wollte  man erst sehen was Turing genau kann ehe man sich in der Hinsicht festlegt?


Naja, es gab ja (scheinbar) schon Synthetics, ich denke nicht, dass die Idee vom Tisch ist. Außerdem wäre das eine Möglichkeit die Primitive Shader Pipeline zu fixen wenn der Chip überarbeitet wurde, sollte das wirklich ein HW-Fehler sein.

Aber meine Hoffnung dahingehend ist auch klein. Zumal mich das auch eher weniger persönlich tangieren würde nachdem ich mit meiner Liquid und meiner Frontier Edition noch lange versorgt sein werde, aber Neukäufern wünsch ich's natürlich.

Gesendet von meinem LG-H870 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Elistaer (20. September 2018)

Das ist es eben ich würde es mir wünschen aber glaube nicht wirklich dran zumal man minimum erste leaks oder Benchmarks gesehen haben sollte, gefunden habe dazu nur die pro mit eventuell 1.000 MHz und den 32 GB hbm2 von Juni.

Wenn ich dahingehend etwas finden würde wäre klar das ich auf die Karte setze um der GTX 960 ade zu sagen, die limitiert sogar in Cousine Royal meinen R5 da ist die Dagor Engine schon fordernd. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (20. September 2018)

Ein genialer Schachzug wäre es aufjedenfall, aber ich denke das Hauptaugenmerke bleibt mit vega20 erstmal Profi Karte vllt mit Gaming Ambitionen wie bei der fe. Und dann natürlich navi als Polaris Nachfolger mit Leistung bis hin zur 1080ti was schonmal sehr gut wäre für Mainstream. Was Fakt ist NVIDIA ist nicht soweit weg wie viele denken ganz im Gegenteil bei dem ein oder anderen aktuellen Game sieht es sogar sehr gut aus für Vega und kommende dx12 Titel dürften diesen Eindruck verbessern. Für mich sieht es fast do aus als ob Vega zu früh released wurde kann natürlich auch Einbildung sein. Solange da kein Nachfolger kommt bin ich weiterhin voller Begeisterung für dieses Produkt. Gerade mit der eiswolf macht die Vega einen sehr guten Eindruck.


----------



## Gurdi (20. September 2018)

Neuer Treiber scheint gut zu sein. Hab zwar noch keine Games gebencht, aber wie so oft ein Stückchen mehr.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+100 im Strike
+50 im Ultra.

Kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## Olstyle (20. September 2018)

Ich hab schon an anderer Stelle Mal geschrieben was ich immernoch für gültig halt:
AMD kann viel, aber keine Geheimnisse für sich behalten. Der Threadripper war ein extremer Schnellschuss (schön zu sehen am Release-Zustand der ersten Mobos dafür) und trotzdem war er quasi zum AM4 Release ein offenes Geheimnis.
Wenn Vega20 in absehbarer Zeit für Gamer kommen würde, wüsste schon die halbe Welt davon.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (20. September 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich hab schon an anderer Stelle Mal geschrieben was ich immernoch für gültig halt:
> AMD kann viel, aber keine Geheimnisse für sich behalten. Der Threadripper war ein extremer Schnellschuss (schön zu sehen am Release-Zustand der ersten Mobos dafür) und trotzdem war er quasi zum AM4 Release ein offenes Geheimnis.
> Wenn Vega20 in absehbarer Zeit für Gamer kommen würde, wüsste schon die halbe Welt davon.


Es gibt ja auch immer mal wieder Gerüchte dazu, wir halten's ja auch für unwahrscheinlich, aber eben nicht für unmöglich. Außerdem wurde die PR-Abteilung im Moment etwas umstrukturiert. Ggf. stopft das ja auch die Leaks.^^ Wir werden sehen.

Gesendet von meinem LG-H870 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (20. September 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich hab schon an anderer Stelle Mal geschrieben was ich immernoch für gültig halt:
> AMD kann viel, aber keine Geheimnisse für sich behalten. Der Threadripper war ein extremer Schnellschuss (schön zu sehen am Release-Zustand der ersten Mobos dafür) und trotzdem war er quasi zum AM4 Release ein offenes Geheimnis.
> Wenn Vega20 in absehbarer Zeit für Gamer kommen würde, wüsste schon die halbe Welt davon.



Ja, auf jeden Fall ein Argument. Aber zum Chip muss man ja nichts Geheim halten. Der ist ja bekannt. Stellt sich nur die Frage ob für Gamer oder nicht. Man kann da auch Problemlos 8 oder 16Gigabyte dran hängen. Damit sollten sich machbare Preise realisieren lassen gegenüber Turing.

Aber wie gesagt, es ist relativ unwahrscheinlich und reine Spekulation/Hoffen.


----------



## gaussmath (20. September 2018)

Vega 20 für Gamer ist kurzfristig ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, weil der Treiberteam noch nicht so weit ist. Nur der Shrink auf 7nm alleine brächte nicht den Durchbruch. Die urpsrünglich geplanten Features müssten fertig entwickelt werden...


----------



## csad2775 (20. September 2018)

Hmmm... Videocardz-Tweet... neue Polaris-ID?... weiß gehört hier nicht richtig rein, aber wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten... VideoCardz.com auf Twitter: "New POLARIS IDs?… " Twitter / ?


----------



## WhoRainZone (20. September 2018)

Als ob die Polaris nochmal auflegen 
Vll in 7nm, damit könnte man zumindest bis zur 1060 nVidia Beine machen. Ich denke im Budget-Bereich wären RX 650/60/70/80 in 7nm durchaus attraktiv, da die Grünen in dem Sektor erst noch liefern müssen.
Aber wie vorher schon geschrieben wurde, wenn AMD was plant, weiß es die halbe Welt


----------



## moonshot (20. September 2018)

Da zahlt man 1/3 und bekommt bessere Frametimes mit Vega muhahah YouTube

Wenn dahin gehend in Zukunft wegen Turing optimiert wird, altert Vega sicher ziemlich gut.


----------



## Rallyesport (20. September 2018)

Die Vega hat heute eine kleine Schwester zur Seite gestellt bekommen 
Nun kann ich zocken und falten zur gleichen Zeit!
Lob an Media Mark (ich hoffe das darf ich hier schreiben) die mir die KArte günstiger verkauft haben wie das günstigste Angebot im Netz. 
Ich hab gefragt ob was am Preis geht und es ging was!

Und mein PC ist ein riesiger Mittelfinger ins Gesicht von allen AMD/Intel/Nvidia hatern!


----------



## Elistaer (20. September 2018)

Wenn es Polaris ist dann sehr wahrscheinlich reine OEM GPU da ist sowas normal einfach das die was neues haben.

Im Marketing von AMD wurde auch viel nach Vega aufgeräumt und einige mussten gehen, vllt halten sie wirklich die Füsse still bis brauchbare Ergebnisse da sind. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (20. September 2018)

Da hier Navi kurz erwähnt wurde: Wenn Navi wirklich die Leistung der 1080 Ti in den Mainstream bringt, bedeutet das gleichzeitig, dass AMD fast gleichauf mit der RTX 2080 wäre. Denn soweit ich mir gestern die ersten Tests durchgeguckt habe, sind 2080 und 1080 Ti ungefähr auf einem Level.


----------



## RivaTNT2 (20. September 2018)

Dass die Mainstream-Navi das Niveau einer GTX 1080 Ti erreicht halte ich allerdings für Wunschdenken. Ich weiß gar nicht woher dieses Gerücht überhaupt kommt. Dafür müsste der Nachfolger der RX580 mehr als doppelt so schnell werden, das hatten wir soweit ich weiß im Grafikkartensektor noch nie


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (20. September 2018)

RivaTNT2 schrieb:


> Dass die Mainstream-Navi das Niveau einer GTX 1080 Ti erreicht halte ich allerdings für Wunschdenken. Ich weiß gar nicht woher dieses Gerücht überhaupt kommt. Dafür müsste der Nachfolger der RX580 mehr als doppelt so schnell werden, das hatten wir soweit ich weiß im Grafikkartensektor noch nie


Naja, wir haben einen 1070 Ersatz, 1080 Ersatz, was sollte denn noch kommen?^^ Soll Navi dann Vega kannibalisieren? oder nur 580 Nivrau machen?
Es ist eben schwer einzuschätzen. Wo sollte Navi ansetzen. Und warum sollte Navi zwingend langsamer als Vega sein? In 7nm.

Gesendet von meinem LG-H870 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RivaTNT2 (20. September 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Naja, wir haben einen 1070 Ersatz, 1080 Ersatz, was sollte denn noch kommen?^^ Soll Navi dann Vega kannibalisieren? oder nur 580 Nivrau machen?
> Es ist eben schwer einzuschätzen. Wo sollte Navi ansetzen. Und warum sollte Navi zwingend langsamer als Vega sein? In 7nm.


Also ich fänds schon toll wenn man bei 580 Preis um 50% zulegen könnte und damit auf Vega64/1080 Niveau landen würde. 1080 Ti Leistung zu dem Preis kann ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen, gerade weil da aktuell nicht mal eine Vega hin kommt.
Kommt halt drauf an ob Navi wirklich "nur" Polaris- und nicht Vega-Nachfolger wird


----------



## Elistaer (20. September 2018)

Navi soll do ca auf dem Niveau der GTX 1080 liegen, eine GTX 2060 wird ja auch nicht geringer in ihrer Performance. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## WhoRainZone (20. September 2018)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Navi soll do ca auf dem Niveau der GTX 1080 liegen, eine GTX 2060 wird ja auch nicht geringer in ihrer Performance.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk



Wenn man sieht, wo sich 2080 und -Ti einreihen, wird die 2070 etwas über der 1080 sein. Da kann man die 2060 nicht kurz hinter die 2070 einreihen.

Ich denke die 2060 ~1070 Niveau, bei Navi Release kommt nochmal ne 1060Ti hinterhergeschoben, so wie bei Vega die 1070Ti.


----------



## RivaTNT2 (20. September 2018)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Navi soll do ca auf dem Niveau der GTX 1080 liegen, eine GTX 2060 wird ja auch nicht geringer in ihrer Performance.


So wie's aktuell aussieht wird die GTX 2060 vom Preis her aber auch deutlich über der GTX 1060 positioniert. Könnte natürlich sein, dass das bei Navi auch so wird, aber ich hoffe mal nicht.


----------



## Elistaer (20. September 2018)

Ich würde abwarten was anderes bleibt einem nicht übrig. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RivaTNT2 (20. September 2018)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Ich würde abwarten was anderes bleibt einem nicht übrig.


Jep, das sowieso. Hab's aber auch nicht eilig, obwohl mich die Vega64 im Mindstar für 399 gestern schon gejuckt hätte... Wenn's halt eine Sapphire gewesen wäre


----------



## WhoRainZone (20. September 2018)

RivaTNT2 schrieb:


> Jep, das sowieso. Hab's aber auch nicht eilig, obwohl mich die Vega64 im Mindstar für 399 gestern schon gejuckt hätte... Wenn's halt eine Sapphire gewesen wäre


Kommt bestimmt noch. Gefühlt befinden sich die Vega-Preise im freien Fall 
Vor ein paar Monaten war meine Nano mit 450€ noch das günstigste Modell.


----------



## Gurdi (20. September 2018)

RivaTNT2 schrieb:


> Dass die Mainstream-Navi das Niveau einer GTX 1080 Ti erreicht halte ich allerdings für Wunschdenken. Ich weiß gar nicht woher dieses Gerücht überhaupt kommt. Dafür müsste der Nachfolger der RX580 mehr als doppelt so schnell werden, das hatten wir soweit ich weiß im Grafikkartensektor noch nie



Von AMD selber



moonshot schrieb:


> Da zahlt man 1/3 und bekommt bessere Frametimes mit Vega muhahah YouTube
> 
> Wenn dahin gehend in Zukunft wegen Turing optimiert wird, altert Vega sicher ziemlich gut.



Schau dir mal auf Nexus die Benches von F1 2018 an.
YouTube
Bei 3:50 
Ne Stock Strixx besser als 2080 OC 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Richi1605 (20. September 2018)

RivaTNT2 schrieb:


> Dass die Mainstream-Navi das Niveau einer GTX 1080 Ti erreicht halte ich allerdings für Wunschdenken. Ich weiß gar nicht woher dieses Gerücht überhaupt kommt. Dafür müsste der Nachfolger der RX580 mehr als doppelt so schnell werden, das hatten wir soweit ich weiß im Grafikkartensektor noch nie





DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Da hier Navi kurz erwähnt wurde: Wenn Navi wirklich die Leistung der 1080 Ti in den Mainstream bringt, bedeutet das gleichzeitig, dass AMD fast gleichauf mit der RTX 2080 wäre. Denn soweit ich mir gestern die ersten Tests durchgeguckt habe, sind 2080 und 1080 Ti ungefähr auf einem Level.



Steinigt mich wenn ich jetzt Falsch liege, ABER:

Schaut mal in die GPU Rangliste und die RX580 ist auf den Leistungslevel der Fury X in Full HD und 2540x1440 und in 4k führt sogar die 580!!  Also warum sollte der nächste Mainstream Chip ala 680 nicht auf dem Level der jetzigen Vega sein ? Oder sogar ein Stück davor, so das er auf 1080Ti Level ist ?


----------



## Rolk (20. September 2018)

Vielleicht zocke ich die falschen Spiele, aber meine R9 Fury non-X empfand ich immer als spürbar schneller als meine RX480.


----------



## EyRaptor (20. September 2018)

Rolk schrieb:


> Vielleicht zocke ich die falschen Spiele, aber meine R9 Fury non-X empfand ich immer als spürbar schneller als meine RX480.



In meinem Benchmark Parcour wird die rx 480 (von meinem Bruder) auch von meiner Nano zerlegt.
Allerdings sind keine großartig Speicherintensiven Spiele dabei.


Mit meiner Vega wird es übrigens noch immer nichts. Sobald ich neue 2,5 mm HSS Bohrer habe und alles funktioniert, werde ich ein ausführliches Update mit benches liefern.
Also zumindest wenn die Karte bis dahin noch lebt ...


----------



## Gurdi (20. September 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> In meinem Benchmark Parcour wird die rx 480 (von meinem Bruder) auch von meiner Nano zerlegt.
> Allerdings sind keine großartig Speicherintensiven Spiele dabei.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab immer noch einen Block von der Referenz


----------



## EyRaptor (20. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich hab immer noch einen Block von der Referenz



Vielen dank Gurdi ^^, aber ich wollte selbst mal testen, was man WIRKLICH aus Vega rausholen kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nächste Woche gibt es hoffentlich Ergebnisse.


----------



## tobse2056 (20. September 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sieht verdammt Sexy aus !


----------



## Gurdi (20. September 2018)

Vega trifft auf Made in Germany 
Das kann nur ne Erfolgsstory werden


----------



## blazethelight (20. September 2018)

Ein Traum der Heatkiller IV.

Bitte um spätere Doku der Gegebenheiten und Temps.


----------



## Zwock7420 (20. September 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Sieht verdammt Sexy aus !



Genau das wollte ich auch grad schreiben! 

@EyRaptor Hast du auch nen LED Streifen mit eingesetzt?


----------



## EyRaptor (20. September 2018)

Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Genau das wollte ich auch grad schreiben!
> 
> @EyRaptor Hast du auch nen LED Streifen mit eingesetzt?



Nope, mache ich aber vllt. noch.


----------



## Zwock7420 (21. September 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Nope, mache ich aber vllt. noch.



Ich hab den weißen reingehauen... der Stecker hat nicht wirklich gepasst, aber wenn man den Kunststoffrahmen auf der Karte abnimmt krigt man den viel zu großen Stecker da irgendwie draufgefuscht, dass er Kontakt hat.

Ich musste den Block einmal reinigen und habe seitdem leider leichtes bleeding in dem Bogen rechts unten... aber trotzdem unfassbar schick dieser Block!


----------



## drstoecker (21. September 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Sieht verdammt Sexy aus !



Nur das man im eingebauten Zustand davon nichts sieht außer man montiert die Karte dementsprechend mit nem riser.

@eyraptor
Gibt es dazu ne optisch passende backplate?


----------



## Zwock7420 (21. September 2018)

Leider gibt es keine Backplate von Watercool... Ich habe jedoch zu dem silbernen Block die Backplate der Limited Edition drauf, die ist zwar gebürstet statt poliert, sieht aber trotzdem sehr schick und passend aus.

Ich würd nur ganz gern beim Umzug auf ein TR-System den Deckel vom Block gegen den schwarzen tauschen... dann brauch ich ne schwarze Backplate... es hat nicht zufällig jemand eine rumliegen?


----------



## Gurdi (21. September 2018)

Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Leider gibt es keine Backplate von Watercool... Ich habe jedoch zu dem silbernen Block die Backplate der Limited Edition drauf, die ist zwar gebürstet statt poliert, sieht aber trotzdem sehr schick und passend aus.
> 
> Ich würd nur ganz gern beim Umzug auf ein TR-System den Deckel vom Block gegen den schwarzen tauschen... dann brauch ich ne schwarze Backplate... es hat nicht zufällig jemand eine rumliegen?



Wenn ich den Kühler von Phantex bekommen sollte, könnte ich dir eine schwarze geben.


----------



## Serenity1904 (21. September 2018)

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe mal ein wenig rumgespielt und mich so langsam eingependelt. 
2 Sachen die komisch sind. 

1.: Ich hab das Gefühl das ich auf dem P5 State festhänge oder? (Screen ist vom Game Witcher 3)
2.: Bekomme ich grüne Artefakte beim Spielen, allerdings nur bei dem Early Access Game Saum, wenn ich Witcher 3 spiele dann kann ich mit dem Speicher bis zu 1100 hochgehen. 

Könnt ihr das Bild mal anschauen und bewerten? 


Danke


----------



## Gurdi (21. September 2018)

Serenity1904 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe mal ein wenig rumgespielt und mich so langsam eingependelt.
> 2 Sachen die komisch sind.
> ...



Du hängst nicht in P5. Der Takt ist normal bei 950mv.
Die Artefakte kommen bei Spielen die starkes Speicherstreaming aufweisen. In solchen spielen wird der HBM sehr sehr heiß und beansprucht. Das ist der Grund warum du in manchen spielen einen höheren Speichertakt ansetzen kannst. Ich würde aber empfehlen den Takt nicht über die Artefaktgrenze zu schieben. Mit mehr Kühlung würde der HBM wahrscheinlich besser laufen. 
Mach mal Lüfter auf 100% und Gehäuse auf, du wirst wohl keine Artefakte haben bei höheren Taktraten als 1030.


----------



## Serenity1904 (21. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Du hängst nicht in P5. Der Takt ist normal bei 950mv.
> Die Artefakte kommen bei Spielen die starkes Speicherstreaming aufweisen. In solchen spielen wird der HBM sehr sehr heiß und beansprucht. Das ist der Grund warum du in manchen spielen einen höheren Speichertakt ansetzen kannst. Ich würde aber empfehlen den Takt nicht über die Artefaktgrenze zu schieben. Mit mehr Kühlung würde der HBM wahrscheinlich besser laufen.
> Mach mal Lüfter auf 100% und Gehäuse auf, du wirst wohl keine Artefakte haben bei höheren Taktraten als 1030.



Aber wie erreiche ich denn den Takt in P7? Sollte man es nicht so einstellen das unter Last die Karte in P7 läuft? 

Ah okay, ja also speziell bei dem Spiel "Scum" da gehe ich auf 1020 und dann wars das mit den Artefakten.


----------



## Gurdi (21. September 2018)

Serenity1904 schrieb:


> Aber wie erreiche ich denn den Takt in P7? Sollte man es nicht so einstellen das unter Last die Karte in P7 läuft?
> 
> Ah okay, ja also speziell bei dem Spiel "Scum" da gehe ich auf 1020 und dann wars das mit den Artefakten.



Der eingestellte Takt auf den P-States bedeutet das dieser takt anliegt wenn kein Powerlimit, kein Temperaturlimit und vor allem kein Spannungslimit vorherrscht.
Wenn du auf P7 also 1200 bei der Spannunf einstellst und das PL das schafft in Verbindung mit der Temp dann liegt dieser Takt auch an. Das sollte man aber nicht als Maßstab nehmen.
Denk dir einfach einen Offset und gut ist.


----------



## Serenity1904 (21. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Der eingestellte Takt auf den P-States bedeutet das dieser takt anliegt wenn kein Powerlimit, kein Temperaturlimit und vor allem kein Spannungslimit vorherrscht.
> Wenn du auf P7 also 1200 bei der Spannunf einstellst und das PL das schafft in Verbindung mit der Temp dann liegt dieser Takt auch an. Das sollte man aber nicht als Maßstab nehmen.
> Denk dir einfach einen Offset und gut ist.



Was würdest du denn empfehlen? Oder ist das schon gut so? 

und Speicher dann einfach bei 1020 lassen dann läuft ja jedes Game, aktuell ist Scum das Game was bei mir am ehesten Probleme verursacht


----------



## WhoRainZone (21. September 2018)

Hat hier jemand irgendwann mal die XFX Vegas zu kaufen gesehen? ISt mir grade so aufgefallen, dass ich die noch nie in irgend einem Shop gesehen habe 
XFX praesentiert Custom-Varianten der Radeon RX Vega 56 und Vega 64 - Hardwareluxx


----------



## Zwock7420 (21. September 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand irgendwann mal die XFX Vegas zu kaufen gesehen? ISt mir grade so aufgefallen, dass ich die noch nie in irgend einem Shop gesehen habe
> XFX praesentiert Custom-Varianten der Radeon RX Vega 56 und Vega 64 - Hardwareluxx



Also die Referenz hat man noch hin und wieder mal gesehen, aber von den Customs hab ich nichtmal nen Shop gesehen wo eine gelisted war.

Es wurde aber auch zu Mining-Zeiten behauptet, dass XFX die Karten direkt aus dem Werk, tewilweise ohne Buchsen und Kühler, an Miner weitergereicht hat...


----------



## drstoecker (21. September 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand irgendwann mal die XFX Vegas zu kaufen gesehen? ISt mir grade so aufgefallen, dass ich die noch nie in irgend einem Shop gesehen habe
> XFX praesentiert Custom-Varianten der Radeon RX Vega 56 und Vega 64 - Hardwareluxx


Ich hatte die mal ganz am Anfang bei eBay us glaube wars gesehen.

hab grad nachgeschaut die gibt’s noch

*NEW* XFX - AMD Radeon RX Vega 56 8GB HBM2 PCI Express 3.0 Graphics Card | eBay


----------



## Gurdi (21. September 2018)

Hab die Karte noch nie gesehen.
Ich hab aus Anlass einer Debatte im Turing Thread noch ein paar HBCC Messungen in Wolfenstein gemacht. Da die dort eh untergehen hier nochmal für die Veganer.
Getestet nach PCGH "Manhattan" HBCC @12363MB LC Boostbuild mit 235Watt ASIC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Vergleich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (21. September 2018)

@Gurdi Ich hab das Video übrigens nicht mehr, sorry...


----------



## Gurdi (21. September 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> @Gurdi Ich hab das Video übrigens nicht mehr, sorry...



Ok kein Ding.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (21. September 2018)

Hab übrigens heute meinen PC in's SilverStone umgezogen, am Montag bau ich meine Debian-SSD nochmal ein und geb Proton nochmal einen Versuch.

Ey ich bin echt versucht mir ne Custom Vega Backplate machen zu lassen xD

benutzerdefinierte Licht RGB GPU Rueckenplatte | Etsy


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (22. September 2018)

Ich hab hier was feines:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (22. September 2018)

Coolio!


----------



## Zwock7420 (22. September 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Ich hab hier was feines:




NICE! 

Und wie siehts aus mit Spulenfiepen?


----------



## Gurdi (22. September 2018)

Dann mal her mit Benchmarks


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (22. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Dann mal her mit Benchmarks



Welche Art von Benchmarks möchtest du haben? Synthetische oder Spiele?



Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Und wie siehts aus mit Spulenfiepen?



Sie hat Spulenfiepen, allerdings nicht mehr so ätzend, wie die Sapphire und Asus. Der Rechner steht jetzt unter'm Schreibtisch. Außerdem benutze ich Kopfhörer. Vorteil ist, dass ich jetzt auch (zumindest solange, bis der nächste Monitor zum testen da ist) wieder mehr Platz auf'm Schreibtisch habe.


----------



## Rallyesport (22. September 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Ich hab hier was feines:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Allemal schöner wie meine Eiswolf Umgebaute Karte <3


----------



## Gurdi (22. September 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Welche Art von Benchmarks möchtest du haben? Synthetische oder Spiele?
> 
> 
> 
> Sie hat Spulenfiepen, allerdings nicht mehr so ätzend, wie die Sapphire und Asus. Der Rechner steht jetzt unter'm Schreibtisch. Außerdem benutze ich Kopfhörer. Vorteil ist, dass ich jetzt auch (zumindest solange, bis der nächste Monitor zum testen da ist) wieder mehr Platz auf'm Schreibtisch habe.



Am besten alles was du hast


----------



## HunterChief (22. September 2018)

hi,
also irgendwie ist es ganz schön verwirrend mit dem Undervolting der Vega !?

Ich hab jetzt schon mehrfach mit den P6 und P7 Spannungen im Wattman gespielt aber immer kam irgendwie weniger Grafikleistung dabei raus. Auch im Overdriven-Tool hab ich schonmal auf Apply geklickt ...war alles nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Leicht frustriert hab ich dann im Wattmann wieder auf meine "StandardEinstellung" (Schnelles Bios, Stromsparmodus = 200W) zurückgestellt ... dann war die Leistung/Bechmarkwerte wieder auf Standard. 

Tage später ist mir aufgefallen dass die GPU nach stundenlangem BF1 nicht mal mehr die 60Grad erreicht ... und die Benchmarks ein bisschen höher sind als gewöhnlich.  Wenn jetzt overdriven gestartet wird zeigt das Tool für P6 & P7  lediglich 1000mV an. Bei P5 sind  1100mV und bei den folgenden ist die Spannung wieder niedriger ... ich dacht das geht so gar nicht!?! Außerdem werden nun die 200W Chip Power nicht mehr ganz erreicht (195W) ... also hat das ganze doch irgendwie geklappt 
Das "Spulenfiepen" in den Game-Menüs ist nun auch weg ... ich bin ja total geflasht.
Das läuft jetzt so geil ... ich trau mich gar nicht mehr rumprobieren 

So langsam hab ich mich doch in die Sapphire Vega 56 Nitro+ verliebt.

Gruß


----------



## Gurdi (22. September 2018)

HunterChief schrieb:


> hi,
> also irgendwie ist es ganz schön verwirrend mit dem Undervolting der Vega !?
> 
> Ich hab jetzt schon mehrfach mit den P6 und P7 Spannungen im Wattman gespielt aber immer kam irgendwie weniger Grafikleistung dabei raus. Auch im Overdriven-Tool hab ich schonmal auf Apply geklickt ...war alles nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Leicht frustriert hab ich dann im Wattmann wieder auf meine "StandardEinstellung" (Schnelles Bios, Stromsparmodus = 200W) zurückgestellt ... dann war die Leistung/Bechmarkwerte wieder auf Standard.
> ...



Das hört sich nach nem 950mv Build an. Was hast du denn für Taktraten, poste doch mal was.


----------



## HunterChief (22. September 2018)

An den Taktenraten hab ich nix geändert ... mein Ziel war auch nicht das Maximum an Leistung rauszuholen, sondern nur Sie effizienter zu machen - ohne das mein Powerlimit überschritten wird.
Die Karte verbrät original mit dem 
* Effizienz-Bios 165 - 185 - 210 W
*  Nitro-Bios 200 - 225 - 255 W
Hab dann das schnelle Bios in der Wattman-Stromspareinstellung zu meinem  Standard erklärt ... da kann bei Bedarf ohne die Hütte zu öffnen noch der "turbo" eingelegt werden.
Meine Undervolting Experimente incl. Powerlimit-hochsetzten resultierten immer in mehr Verbrauch und das nichtmal mit höheren Benchmarkwerten.
So wie sie jetzt läuft ist es gut ... mehr Leistung bei weniger Stromverbrauch - und das mit 200W PowerLimit.

Seltsamerweise war der Maximaltakt jetzt nach dem Daddeln gar nicht in P6-P7-Bereich !?!


Irgenwie hat mein System sich die 1000mv P6+P7 gemerkt ... mit dem Umstellen auf Stromsparen im Wattmann dachte ich jetzt ist alles wieder zurückgesetzt - anscheinend aber nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (23. September 2018)

HunterChief schrieb:


> An den Taktenraten hab ich nix geändert ... mein Ziel war auch nicht das Maximum an Leistung rauszuholen, sondern nur Sie effizienter zu machen - ohne das mein Powerlimit überschritten wird.
> Die Karte verbrät original mit dem
> * Effizienz-Bios 165 - 185 - 210 W
> *  Nitro-Bios 200 - 225 - 255 W
> ...



Hatte richtig getippt, du hast 950mv Build bei 1592, das ist auch so meine Empfehlung als standard undervolting. Dein HBM Takt liegt aber in dem Bild nur bei 700Mhz....


----------



## HunterChief (23. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> ...Dein HBM Takt liegt aber in dem Bild nur bei 700Mhz....



Uff, krass danke ...wie kommt das denn ?
Muss doch gleich nochmal pfriemeln ...


----------



## HunterChief (23. September 2018)

@Gurdi: nochmal danke für den Hinweis ... weis nicht wie ich das verstellt hab 

Jetzt schaut das ganze noch besser aus ... nochmal gute 100 Punkte mehr im Timespy (6590)
Und hier noch der Firestrike 
Alles im Stromsparmodus ... ca. 200w

was ist/bedeutet 950'er Build?


----------



## Gurdi (23. September 2018)

HunterChief schrieb:


> @Gurdi: nochmal danke für den Hinweis ... weis nicht wie ich das verstellt hab
> 
> Jetzt schaut das ganze noch besser aus ... nochmal gute 100 Punkte mehr im Timespy (6590)
> Und hier noch der Firestrike
> ...



Da geht noch mehr bei deiner Karte Sogar deutlich. Schau mal im 2ten Post bei M56 Balanced Build
RX Vega 56 / 64 Overclocking & Undervolting Anleitung @ Rajintek Morpheus 2 inkl. Backplate

Die 6600 im Timespy hab ich mit der Refrenz im low Energy bei rund 160Watt ASIC.


----------



## csad2775 (23. September 2018)

Ich hab für mich jetzt entschieden, dass ich die 390er in die Rente  schicke und dafür ne 56 Pulse hole.... hab jetzt mal extra abgewartet  was Nvidia macht wegen der neuen Generation, und da ich nicht überzeugt  bin und die Karte ja nur zwei Jahre halten muss, sollt es passen. 56 is für mich pers. die beste WQHD-Karte....(also für meine Ansprüche, bevor wieder rumdiskutiert wird^^)


----------



## Gurdi (23. September 2018)

csad2775 schrieb:


> Ich hab für mich jetzt entschieden, dass ich die 390er in die Rente  schicke und dafür ne 56 Pulse hole.... hab jetzt mal extra abgewartet  was Nvidia macht wegen der neuen Generation, und da ich nicht überzeugt  bin und die Karte ja nur zwei Jahre halten muss, sollt es passen. 56 is für mich pers. die beste WQHD-Karte....(also für meine Ansprüche, bevor wieder rumdiskutiert wird^^)



Gute Wahl, wobei die Red Dragon aktuell sogar 50 Euro günstiger ist bei fast selber Leistung.


----------



## csad2775 (23. September 2018)

Sitz im Ösiland... da liefern die nicht in  obwohl hab nen Kumpel^^


----------



## Gurdi (23. September 2018)

Hier mal ein sehr transparenter OC Benchmark einer 56er. Leider in russisch, aber das  OC wird dort sehr gut protokolliert, außerdem sind die Taktraten der Probanden sehr transparent was einen guten vergleich ermöglicht.
Обзор и тестирование видеокарты AMD Radeon RX Vega 56 - Лаборатория - Overclockers.ru
Leider gibt es kaum was deutschsprachiges oder englisches in der Qualität


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (23. September 2018)

Liest sich interessant:
AMD Vega 7nm noch 2018, 25 Prozent mehr Leistung als Nvidia Turing


----------



## Richi1605 (23. September 2018)

Wäre echt geil, und 2019 für 7nm für Gamer *_*


----------



## csad2775 (23. September 2018)

Ich hab halt Sorgen wegen den Kapazitäten für 7nm.... Apple macht da sowas einen von Platzhirsch darauf...


----------



## Gurdi (23. September 2018)

csad2775 schrieb:


> Ich hab halt Sorgen wegen den Kapazitäten für 7nm.... Apple macht da sowas einen von Platzhirsch darauf...



Da hab ich auch noch bedenken.


----------



## Gurdi (23. September 2018)

Alter Schwede, wer gerne Rennspiele spielt und seine Vega mal im ganzen Glanz sehen möchte schau sich doch mal bitte Forza Horizon 4 an......
1,6Ghz Takt, kaum Abwärme, maximale Auslastung im manuellen max Out, WQHD und 4x MSAA.....und das beste dabei, 195 Watt ASIC?????????
Das ganze mit HDR.
WTF 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich brauch ne weitere Booststufe, bei dem Spiel gehen bestimmt locker 1,75Ghz^^


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (23. September 2018)

Ich weiß grade nicht, ob ich einem Phantom hinterherjage. Während ich Battlefield 1 spielte, sind mir zwischendrin immer mal wieder größere Ruckler aufgefallen. Da mich der MSI Afterburner beim Benchmarking in Stich gelassen hat und mir nicht klar war, dass die Radeon Software nur kurze Abschnitte protokolliert, habe ich leider keine wirkliche Datenmenge. Also schmeiß ich hier zumindest das rein, was ich habe. Radeon Software hat die Version 18.9.2, die VEGA 64 liquid läuft im Wattmann im Modus Ausgewogen, sonst kam ein R7 2700X mit Standardtakt und 32 GB DDR4-3000 RAM zum Einsatz.

Zuerst die Map Giants Shadow. Dies ist ganz am Beginn der Runde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von den FPS her, gibt es keine Auffälligkeiten. Auch wenn ich ingame während der Ruckler auf's Overlay geguckt habe, haben die FPS keine Auffälligkeiten gezeigt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei den Temperaturen zeigt sich, dass die Karte gegen die 70° Marke Grenze rennt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Taktraten machen hin und wieder einen Satz nach unten gen 1600 Mhz. Aber diese korrelieren nicht mit den Rucklern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Auslastungs-Kurve zeigt die Ruckler deutlich, aber ich weiß nicht, auf was sie zurückzuführen sind. Die CPU zeigt zur gleichen Zeit nichts Außergewöhnliches.
Den einzigen Hinweis, der mir deutlich aufgefallen ist, ist die VRAM-Auslastung. Diese hat sich im Laufe der Runde auf bis zu 14 GB angehäuft. Kann es sein, dass es einen Bug gibt, der dafür sorgt, dass sich der VRAM nicht entleert?

Ich hab dann noch eine Runde Suez im Angebot:

FPS:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Temperaturen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Taktraten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auslastung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sind deutliche Schwankungen in der Auslastung zu sehen. Auf Suez betrug die VRAM-Auslastung sogar bis zu 19 GB.
Kann das vielleicht jemand reproduzieren oder ist es möglicherweise nur ein Auslesefehler des Radeon-Treibers und der Fehler liegt woanders?


----------



## Gurdi (23. September 2018)

Versuch mal HBCC on.
Ansonsten erzeugen Monitoringtool sehr gerne Frametime Spikes in LL Apis.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (23. September 2018)

Meinst du mit LL APIS Low Level API? Ich hab in DirectX 11 getestet.


----------



## Gurdi (23. September 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Meinst du mit LL APIS Low Level API? Ich hab in DirectX 11 getestet.



Deaktiviere die trotzdem mal, gibt da schon mal Probleme. Eine Version von GPU Z hat bei mir mal alles total laggy gemacht.
Sollte das nicht helfen mal manuell die Kühlung maximieren.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (23. September 2018)

Look at that, Mini-PC mit Vega Fontier Edition Grafikkarte!


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (23. September 2018)

Oho, was steckt denn da alles drin?


----------



## Gurdi (23. September 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Look at that, Mini-PC mit Vega Fontier Edition Grafikkarte!



Sieht schick aus, zumindest soweit die Bildquali das hergibt


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (23. September 2018)

Ich mach morgen ein Nicht-Potato-Bild xD

Der hat nen' Ryzen 1600x, 8GB RAM, ne Vega Frontier Edition und ne 480GB SSD. Flotte kleine Kiste xD Eine 240GB SSD folgt noch^^


----------



## Gurdi (23. September 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Ich mach morgen ein Nicht-Potato-Bild xD
> 
> Der hat nen' Ryzen 1600x, 8GB RAM, ne Vega Frontier Edition und ne 480GB SSD. Flotte kleine Kiste xD Eine 240GB SSD folgt noch^^



In meinem HTPC steckt auch ne Vega
Die darf sich 02.10 dann über Forza freuen, das Spiel gefällt mir sehr gut. Ich such schon lange wieder nen neuen Arcaderacer für den HTPC.
Forza hat alles, läuft perfekt, hervorragende Grafik, leicht zu lernen und schön benutzerfreundlich und Arcadelastig. Genau das richtige um mit Kumpels bei nem Bier ne runde zu drehen 
Leider ein stolzer Preis von Microsoft, aber muss ich wohl mal in den sauren Apfel beißen....

Hier mal Vega benches, Standard Ultra weil am besten zu vergleichen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (24. September 2018)

Sooooo, nicht-Potato!


----------



## Gurdi (24. September 2018)

Das ist doch mal ne Konsole mit Dampf


----------



## McZonk (24. September 2018)

McZonk schrieb:


> Im Namen der Wissenschaft, ja, ich will!  > PN.





Zwock7420 schrieb:


> McZonk lässt du mich ggf. auch an den Ergebnissen teilhaben?  Interessiert mich auch auf jeden fall! Ein Schliffbild kannst du nicht zufällig damit anfertigen?


Es geht los, die Vapor Chamber der HD7970 ist zerlegt. Sie baut ggü. dem Vega-Kühler aber nur auf einem einteiligen Aufbau auf, das heißt es handelt sich um eine aus einem geschlossenen, innen beschichteten Rohr hergestellte Variante (> Informationen@Celsia ist übrigens wahrlich der Hersteller der hier zerlegten Kühlung). Das erfordert etwas dünnere Wandstärken, aber selbst hier hätte man mit rund einem Millimeter Materialstärke bequem und ohne Gefahr plan schleifen können. 

Mehr Informationen (Funktionsprinzip und Co) mitsamt noch besseren Bildern zum Aufbau (Schliff ftw) gibt es dann hoffentlich inklusive einem Veganer-Kühler in einiger Zeit an anderer Stelle > ich gebe wieder Laut.


----------



## ATIR290 (24. September 2018)

Geiler Preis:

Yeppon: Negozio Online di Elettronica, Informatica e non solo


----------



## Gurdi (24. September 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Geiler Preis:
> 
> Yeppon: Negozio Online di Elettronica, Informatica e non solo



Aber hallo.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (24. September 2018)

Was mach ich eigentlich falsch? Monitor Nummer 7 wird retouniert. Und diesmal war es auch noch der Samsung C32HG70, welcher sich sogar geweigert hat, ein Bild auszugeben.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (24. September 2018)

Hab mal den Benchmark mit Standard-Setting laufen lassen. 
R7 1700x@default
RX Vega 64 LC @ Ausgewogen


----------



## gaussmath (24. September 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Was mach ich eigentlich falsch? Monitor Nummer 7 wird retouniert. Und diesmal war es auch noch der Samsung C32HG70, welcher sich sogar geweigert hat, ein Bild auszugeben.



Grafikkarte defekt?


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (24. September 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Grafikkarte defekt?



Er hat ja ne neue...


----------



## gaussmath (24. September 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Er hat ja ne neue...



Hat denn überhaupt mal ein Monitor mit dieser neuen Karte funktioniert??


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (24. September 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Hat denn überhaupt mal ein Monitor mit dieser neuen Karte funktioniert??



weiß ich ja eben nicht xD Nachdem keine Beschwerde kam gehe ich von ja aus 

@All nur weils so gut ist, aus meinem Frontier Edition-Build, immer dran denken Kinder, ITX und non-modulare Netzteile sind keine gute Kombi xD


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (24. September 2018)

Meine Graka funktioniert. Ich hab schließlich noch den alten Monitor hier stehen.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (24. September 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Meine Graka funktioniert. Ich hab schließlich noch den alten Monitor hier stehen.



Lieber Monitor-Retoure als GPU im Eimer denke ich^^


----------



## gaussmath (24. September 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Meine Graka funktioniert. Ich hab schließlich noch den alten Monitor hier stehen.



Hm, auch alle gleichermaßen angeschlossen? Kann doch sein, dass DVI defekt ist, aber HDMI funktioniert.


----------



## Gurdi (24. September 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Was mach ich eigentlich falsch? Monitor Nummer 7 wird retouniert. Und diesmal war es auch noch der Samsung C32HG70, welcher sich sogar geweigert hat, ein Bild auszugeben.



Du hast aber auch ein Pech.



Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Hab mal den Benchmark mit Standard-Setting laufen lassen.
> R7 1700x@default
> RX Vega 64 LC @ Ausgewogen



Was hast du da so für Taktraten bei? Bist ja noch en gutes Stück schneller unterwegs als ich.


----------



## tobse2056 (25. September 2018)

Ich glaube meine 64er ASUS hat keine Lust mehr.

Seit ein paar Stunden schaltet sich die Karte nach  5-10 Minuten Gamingbetrieb  ab. Beide Bildschirme gehen aus ( kein Signal)  und nach kurzer Zeit  gehen auch  noch die Lüfter aus.
LED Beleuchtung der Karte bleibt an, CPU Lüfter dreht auch noch weiter aber sonst geht nichts mehr.

Hilft nur noch den PC zu abzuschalten mit 5 Sekunden Powerknopf drücken , direkt danach booten  ist problemlos möglich.
Danach kommt die Meldung das der AMD Treiber zurück gesetzt wurde , aber auf Stock Einstellungen  im Modus Ausgewogen passiert das selbe.

Was ich bisher probiert habe : 

Älterer AMD Treiber und vorher alles mit DDU entfernt. --> Nope
bei den OC Profil Spannung erhöht --> Nope
Stock einstellungen -> Nope

Wenigstens kann ich inzwischen  das Problem mit Unigine Heaven jederzeit reproduzieren... also falls jemand noch Ideen hat  oder das Problem kennt, immer her damit.



Edit:

Inzwischen bin ich dem Problem näher gekommen, auf absurden 100% Lüfter Drehzahl schaltet Karte nicht ab.
Sobald die VR SOC Temepratur Richtung 95-97 Grad geht verabschiedet sich die Karte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WhoRainZone (25. September 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Edit:
> 
> Inzwischen bin ich dem Problem näher gekommen, auf absurden 100% Lüfter Drehzahl schaltet Karte nicht ab.
> Sobald die VR SOC Temepratur Richtung 95-97 Grad geht verabschiedet sich die Karte.



Hatte ich bei meiner Vegano auch, als es so warm war. Da musste ich dann einfach mit ner höheren Lüfter-Drehzahl leben 

EDIT:
Vll reicht es ja auch, deine Lüfterkurve etwas aggressiver einzustellen


----------



## panthex (25. September 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Inzwischen bin ich dem Problem näher gekommen, auf absurden 100% Lüfter Drehzahl schaltet Karte nicht ab.
> Sobald die VR SOC Temepratur Richtung 95-97 Grad geht verabschiedet sich die Karte



Dann würde ich mal die WLP wechseln, klingt so als wäre die bei Dir verpufft und die Hitze wird nicht mehr vernünftig an den Kühler abgegeben.
Wie sind die Core-Temps im Verhältnis dazu?


----------



## Gurdi (25. September 2018)

Hmm also ich würde die Karte einschicken ehe du daran rum bastelst.
97 Grad SOC ist ne Menge bei 220Watt ASIC.


----------



## Rolk (25. September 2018)

panthex schrieb:


> Dann würde ich mal die WLP wechseln, klingt so als wäre die bei Dir verpufft und die Hitze wird nicht mehr vernünftig an den Kühler abgegeben.
> Wie sind die Core-Temps im Verhältnis dazu?



Falls noch die werkseitige WLP drauf ist dürfte das aber eigentlich nicht passieren?


----------



## Gurdi (25. September 2018)

Naja die Temps sehen allgemein jetzt nicht gut aus bei Togglebit.
80 Grad Core, fast 100 Hot Spot und die VRM´s auf fast 100 ist schon hart. Das ganze bei gerade mal 220Watt ASIC.


----------



## tobse2056 (25. September 2018)

Hab schon ne RMA gestartet , die Karte ist  erst 6 Monate alt.
Muss jetzt aber erstmal eine Ersatz Grafikkarte auftreiben, da ich den PC auch für die Arbeit brauche.

Und ich hab sie inzwischen "lauffähig" bekommen bei 150Watt ASIC , da werden die VRM nur 85 Grad Warm 


Es war nicht das erste mal das sie Problem machte. Der DVI  Anschluss ist zum Beispiel auch nicht nutzbar,  nachm Reboot geht der für 30 Minuten, danach kein Signal mehr. 
Irgendwie ist es ne komische Karte.
Und ganz ehrlich  , irgendwie hoffe ich das Mindfactory keinen Ersatz anbieten kann.Die Asus 64er ist ja zumindest nicht mehr im Angebot bei denen.
Sollte es es ne Zeitwert Gutschrift geben  würde ich sofort zu ner Powercolor oder Sapphire wechseln.


----------



## petercon (25. September 2018)

Die Sapphire ist genauso beschissen...
Hier ist bei meiner Nitro+ (64) der Kühler krumm.
Egal was ich mache, oder wie ich die Karte anziehe, die Temps gehen hoch.
Bei ASIC von ca. 190W GPU 70, HotSpot 95 und VRM 80^.
Warte jetzt noch auf meinen Wasserkühler von Alphacool und dann sollte es funzen...


----------



## SnaxeX (25. September 2018)

csad2775 schrieb:


> Sitz im Ösiland... da liefern die nicht in  obwohl hab nen Kumpel^^



Wo hast du sie denn gekauft bzw zu welchem Preis?
Komm selber aus Österreich und irgendwie sind die Angebote richtig mies bzw immer total überteuert


----------



## moreply (25. September 2018)

Sag mal sind die FE Vegas EOL? Finde die Karte nur noch in zwei Shops zu Mondpreisen


----------



## Gurdi (25. September 2018)

moreply schrieb:


> Sag mal sind die FE Vegas EOL? Finde die Karte nur noch in zwei Shops zu Mondpreisen



Was offizielles ist mir nicht bekannt.

Ich hab ein Problem an meinem HTPC, kennt jemand ne Lösung.
Ich kann leider kein VSR in Forza Horizon 4 nutzen, mir steht dort nur die native Auflösung zur Verfügung.
In anderen DX11 spielen klappt das ohne Probleme.

Jemand ne Idee? VSR ist aktiviert im Treiber und GPU Scaling an.


----------



## DeLuXe1992 (25. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was offizielles ist mir nicht bekannt.
> 
> Ich hab ein Problem an meinem HTPC, kennt jemand ne Lösung.
> Ich kann leider kein VSR in Forza Horizon 4 nutzen, mir steht dort nur die native Auflösung zur Verfügung.
> ...



Habe ich auch in manchen Games... bei mir hilft es die Desktopauflösung zu erhöhen.  Also die Quasi VSR auflösung. Dannn kann ich die auch im Spiel einstellen.


----------



## tobse2056 (25. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Jemand ne Idee? VSR ist aktiviert im Treiber und GPU Scaling an.



Ist Forza Horizon 4  nicht das Spiel was nur mit dem Microsoft Store läuft?

Schon mal probiert die Desktopauflösung  auf die gewünschte VSR Auflösung zustellen und dann das Spiel zustarten?


----------



## Gurdi (25. September 2018)

Nein noch nicht probiert, werde ich dann mal versuchen. Ich hoffe das dann Enhanced Sync noch klappt, da mir nichts anderes auf dem TV übrig bleibt. 
CPU Limit gibt immer fiese Microruckler.

Vega ist übrigens ein Biest in dem Game, die V56 lässt sich in FHD nicht auslasten mit dem Prozzi (3570 non K)


----------



## Lighting-Designer (25. September 2018)

@ Gurdi

Die Taktraten kann ich dir gar nicht sagen. Aber ich meine was von 1732MHz GPU und 945MHz HBM gesehen zu haben. Vielleicht ist es auch der 1700X der einfach mehr rausholt.


----------



## tobse2056 (25. September 2018)

Oh man wie das liebe., hab gerade nochmal was rumprobiert mit meiner defekt geglaubten Karte....

Jetzt läuft meine Karte wieder ohne Probleme als wäre nichts gewesen gestern.
Selbst in der Einstellung Turbo mit ~260 Watt ASIC und einer VR SOC Temperatur von 108 °C läuft die Karte noch Stabil.

Wenn ich die jetzt einschicke werden die mich für bescheuert halten 

Warum kann die nicht einfach komplett kaputt sein statt eines blöden sporadischen Fehlers alle paar Wochen.


----------



## Gurdi (25. September 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Oh man wie das liebe., hab gerade nochmal was rumprobiert mit meiner defekt geglaubten Karte....
> 
> Jetzt läuft meine Karte wieder ohne Probleme als wäre nichts gewesen gestern.
> Selbst in der Einstellung Turbo mit ~260 Watt ASIC und einer VR SOC Temperatur von 108 °C läuft die Karte noch Stabil.
> ...



Irgendwie Mysteriös.



Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> @ Gurdi
> 
> Die Taktraten kann ich dir gar nicht sagen. Aber ich meine was von 1732MHz GPU und 945MHz HBM gesehen zu haben. Vielleicht ist es auch der 1700X der einfach mehr rausholt.



Sowas hab ich mir schon gedacht, das Game boostet wie bescheuert. Wirklich technisch sehr interessant.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (25. September 2018)

Ich wollt es gerade nochmal testen, aber irgendwie funzt der XBox-Live-Login nicht.

Edit: Geht jetzt.
Es sind zwischen 1660 und 1690MHz.
R7 1700x@3,9GHz


----------



## Rallyesport (25. September 2018)

Huhu ich habe hier ein sehr seltsames Problem.
Das erste mal ist es letzte Woche aufgetreten und nun gerade wieder.
Letzte Woche hatte ich den PC gestartet und als er beim booten war noch schnell die Tatstatur mit nem feuchten Lappen abgerieben, da ich da meißt etwas zu fest drücke und immer die eine oder andere Taste zu viel drücke bekam mein PC Probleme beim booten.
Das äßerte sich so, ich hatte ein flackerndes Bild und teilweise wie bei alten Fernsehern so Schnee im Bild, aber man konnte schon noch den Anmeldebildschrim ect erkennen, auch den Desktop dann, aber das Bild ging halt auch immer mal weg und kam wieder. Dazwischen hat sich auch der Soundausgang auf den Monitor gewechselt und nicht mehr über die Soundkarte. Da hab ich ein Treiberproblem vermutet und den PC neu gestartet. Nun hatte ich aber auch die Grafikfehler im Bootscreen und als Windows gestartet wurde, sollte erstmal ne Datenträgerüberprüfung stattfinden. 
Es hat was genutzt den PC am Netzteil auszuschalten und nach Neustart war alles wieder okay. 
Jetzt war Faltwochenende und mein PC lief jetzt seit 21.09 24h am Tag durch und hat mit der GTX und der Vega im Verbunf gefaltet. 
Die Temperaturüberwachung hat durchweg keine schlimmen Temperaturen zu Tage gefordert, die Vega lief mit Max 65° Hotspot Temp. 
Gerade eben beim Youtube Video schauen hab ich die gleiche Grafikfehler bekommen und musste den PC neu starten. 
Ich habe natürlich zwischendurch auch mal gezockt auch da kam es zu keinen Problemen. 

Liegts an der Vega? Oder hat mein PC ein anderes Problem, die Überprüfung mit Crystal Disc Info bescheinigt meiner alten Force 3 21000 Betreibsstunden und 97%.


----------



## Rolk (25. September 2018)

Im heise.de Preisvergleich sind unter den Top 10 Grafikkarten-Suchanfragen zwei Vega vertreten. Irgendwie schon bemerkenswert, angesichts des allgemeinen hate Trains und da Nvidia gerade eine neue Generation heraus  gebracht hat.


----------



## Gurdi (25. September 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Huhu ich habe hier ein sehr seltsames Problem.
> Das erste mal ist es letzte Woche aufgetreten und nun gerade wieder.
> Letzte Woche hatte ich den PC gestartet und als er beim booten war noch schnell die Tatstatur mit nem feuchten Lappen abgerieben, da ich da meißt etwas zu fest drücke und immer die eine oder andere Taste zu viel drücke bekam mein PC Probleme beim booten.
> Das äßerte sich so, ich hatte ein flackerndes Bild und teilweise wie bei alten Fernsehern so Schnee im Bild, aber man konnte schon noch den Anmeldebildschrim ect erkennen, auch den Desktop dann, aber das Bild ging halt auch immer mal weg und kam wieder. Dazwischen hat sich auch der Soundausgang auf den Monitor gewechselt und nicht mehr über die Soundkarte. Da hab ich ein Treiberproblem vermutet und den PC neu gestartet. Nun hatte ich aber auch die Grafikfehler im Bootscreen und als Windows gestartet wurde, sollte erstmal ne Datenträgerüberprüfung stattfinden.
> ...



Hmmm, kann mehrer Ursachen habe. Besteht das Problem erst seitdem du die zweite Karte drin hast? Mal das Monitorkabel überprüft?


----------



## Rallyesport (26. September 2018)

Jap seit die zweite Karte eingebaut ist, bisher aber erst 2x aufgetreten. 
Das Monitorkabnel ist neu.


----------



## Gurdi (26. September 2018)

Ich wüsste jetzt nicht was da an der Vega sein sollte, würde eher davon ausgehen das da was mit den Treibern kollidiert oder die neue Karte irgendwie Probleme macht.


----------



## Rallyesport (26. September 2018)

Ja das kann gut sein, da mir GPU-Z ab und an auch ein Treiberfehler ausgibt und ich dadurch nicht zwei GPU-Z nebeneinander öffnen kann, halt eins für die GTX 1050 und eins für die Vega. 
So lange es nur ab und an auftritt ist es mir egal, doof währe es halt wenn die Vega kaputt gehen würde, grad erst auf Eiswolf umgebaut, da gibt es wohl kein Ersatz mehr und man wird mir wohl durch den Umbau nen Strick drehen. 
Zumindest hätte ich dann nen Grund ne Sapphire Nitro zu kaufen


----------



## panthex (26. September 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Zumindest hätte ich dann nen Grund ne Sapphire Nitro zu kaufen



Bei zu viel Geld würde ich mich auch selbstlos als freundlicher Abnehmer zur Verfügung stellen xD


----------



## kloanabua (26. September 2018)

Ich glaub mittlerweile bin ich stable, seit 3 Tagen kein Problem mehr.
Hab das LC Bios wieder drauf und nach  wie vor den Watercool Waterblock.
In Battlefield 1 kann ich beim HBM Takt leider nicht über 1085 MHz gehen sonst hab ich ab und zu Freezes.
Ansonsten hab ich noch kein Spiel gehabt das so empfindlich auf den HBM Takt war.


----------



## Gurdi (26. September 2018)

kloanabua schrieb:


> Ich glaub mittlerweile bin ich stable, seit 3 Tagen kein Problem mehr.
> Hab das LC Bios wieder drauf und nach  wie vor den Watercool Waterblock.
> In Battlefield 1 kann ich beim HBM Takt leider nicht über 1085 MHz gehen sonst hab ich ab und zu Freezes.
> Ansonsten hab ich noch kein Spiel gehabt das so empfindlich auf den HBM Takt war.



Hast du mal nene Bench von dem Setting, meins sieht aktuell ähnlich aus.


----------



## kloanabua (26. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hast du mal nene Bench von dem Setting, meins sieht aktuell ähnlich aus.



Hier frische Benchmarks


----------



## Gurdi (26. September 2018)

Sind wir quasi etwa identisch unterwegs. Sehr schöner Build den du hast, Boostet bestimmt ordentlich 
Ich verzichte auf etwas Boost um etwas sparsamer unterwegs zu sein.
PL 240




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (26. September 2018)

Hier mal was sehr aufschlussreiches für Vega nutzer.
In Forza kann ich das CPU Limit mit dem HBCC nochmal ein gutes Stück schieben.
Immerhin 4 Fps + mit HBCC an (circa 5%+)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Getestet auf einer V56 Low Energy Build

Der Verbrauch ingame ist auch ganz witzig



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loll (26. September 2018)

Hallo ihr lieben,

ich bin angehender Besitzer einer Vega 56. Mir stellt sich nur die Frage, welche es genau werden soll. Vom Preis und der Lautstärke her tendiere ich schon zur Red Dragon von Powercolor. Allerdings wurde in einem Teardown auf YouTube das PCB bemängelt und in den Kommentaren nicht unbedingt gutes über Power Color geschrieben ...
Da ich die Karte allerdings ruhigen Gewissens kaufen möchte, bitte ich euch um Erfahrungen zu dem Hersteller und explizit dieser Karte 
Ihr würdet mir sehr weiterhelfen.

Für ein hoffentlich ruhiges Gewissen wäre ich euch dankbar 
Falls nicht, welche halbwegs preiswerten Empfehlungen habt ihr? Wichtig ist mir eigentlich nur Silent und preiswert.

Viele Grüße
Loll


----------



## moreply (26. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hier mal was sehr aufschlussreiches für Vega nutzer.
> In Forza kann ich das CPU Limit mit dem HBCC nochmal ein gutes Stück schieben.
> Immerhin 4 Fps + mit HBCC an (circa 5%+)
> 
> ...



Ist echt verrückt Maxed Out Settings 8x MSAA. ~75 FPS in 1440p.


----------



## Gurdi (26. September 2018)

Ja läuft wirklich erste Sahne das Spiel, profitiert aber seltsamerweise wirklich null vom HBM Overclocking.
Das spiel skaliert rein über den Coreclock und die CPU.



Loll schrieb:


> Hallo ihr lieben,
> 
> ich bin angehender Besitzer einer Vega 56. Mir stellt sich nur die Frage, welche es genau werden soll. Vom Preis und der Lautstärke her tendiere ich schon zur Red Dragon von Powercolor. Allerdings wurde in einem Teardown auf YouTube das PCB bemängelt und in den Kommentaren nicht unbedingt gutes über Power Color geschrieben ...
> Da ich die Karte allerdings ruhigen Gewissens kaufen möchte, bitte ich euch um Erfahrungen zu dem Hersteller und explizit dieser Karte
> ...



Die Dragon ist aktuell das beste Angebot soweit ich weiß. Wenn du es absolut silent haben möchtest und/oder auch undervolten/overclocken willst bietet sich auch das Flagschiff an die 56er Nitro.
Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX Vega 56, 8192 MB HBM2

Sind aber satte 70 Euro mehr. Dafür ist der Kühler natürlich ne wucht und die Karte lässt sich locker auf das Niveau einer übertakteten V64 bzw. 1080er bringen.
Aber wie gesagt, gegen die Dragon spricht eigentlich überhaupt nichts. Bisher nur positives Feedback hier gesehen über die Karte.


----------



## MrZaboo (26. September 2018)

Die 56er Nitro für 399€ wäre schön... 
Eine Frage, da ich mich leider nicht wirklich auskenne: bei der Nitro 56 wird eine TDP von 220W angegeben, bei der Red Dragon 54 eine TDP von 210. Hatte vorher eine R9 390 Nitro Aktiv drin, welche laut Mindfactory eine TDP von 275W hat. Verbrauchen beide Karten also selbst ohne Undervolting weniger als meine alte Nitro? Dachte hier liegt der größte Kritikpunkt an Vega.
Mache mir noch ein wenig Sorgen bezüglich meines Netzteils (550 Watt Antec TP-550C Non-Modular 80+ Gold). An die 64er Nitro traue ich mich daher erst gar nicht ran


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (26. September 2018)

Morgen kommt hoffentlich funktionierender Ersatz für den funktionsunfähigen Samsung Monitor (das sind dann die Monitore Nummer 8 und 9 in meiner Monitor-Odysee).

Leider komme ich nicht wirklich dazu, Benchmarks meiner Liquid zu machen, da ich demnächst noch die "Ehre" habe, eine Uni-Klausur schreiben zu müssen. So lange müssen die Werte von meinem "BF1-Problem" hier die Stellung halten.


----------



## kloanabua (27. September 2018)

Hoffen wir mal das die Vega such auch noch als Fine Wine zeigt. 
YouTube

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2018)

Wirklich eine nette Zusammenfassung. Die Leistung der 290er kann ich klar bestätigen die hatte ich noch 2017 im Rechner und  hab damit UHD gespielt....


----------



## WhoRainZone (27. September 2018)

Loll schrieb:


> auf YouTube das PCB bemängelt und in den Kommentaren nicht unbedingt gutes über Power Color geschrieben ...
> Da ich die Karte allerdings ruhigen Gewissens kaufen möchte, bitte ich euch um Erfahrungen zu dem Hersteller und explizit dieser Karte
> Ihr würdet mir sehr weiterhelfen.


Auf YT wird viel Schrott geschrieben 

Ich hatte bis jetzt 2 Karten von Powercolor, einmal die RX480 RedDevil 8G, und eben meine Vega Nano.
Die Nano hatte einen Fertigungsfehler am Kühler. Da waren Metallsptitzer auf dem Teil, der auf der GPU aufliegt. Nicht so dolle, aber ich habs gelöst bekommen.
Mit der 480 war ich 100% zufrieden, die ging auch auf 1400MHz+ ohne große Anpassungen. Ich hatte sie aber während des Mining-Wahns mit über 100 Flocken Gewinn verkauft.

Ein Kollege von mir hat die RX580 Red Devil Golden Sample. Die geht auch richtig gut.

Lass dich von meiner negativen Erfahrung mit der Vegano aber nicht beunruhigen, ich habe sonst noch nie etwas schlechtes über die Vegas von PC gehört


----------



## Rolk (27. September 2018)

Eigentlich soll man ja nicht pauschalieren, weil es immer Ausnahmen gibt, aber in dem Fall kann man es verantworten denke ich. Die besten AMD Karten baut Sapphire, aber Powercolor ist immer dicht dran und dabei i.d.R. günstiger. Meine Powercolorhistorie schließt eine im Miningwahn verkaufte R9 290 und noch im Besitz befindliche RX480 4GB und RX56 Red Dragon ein. Das waren bzw. sind echt gute Karten fürs Geld. Zwar für LN2 oc wahrscheinlich weniger geeignet, aber  .


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (27. September 2018)

Rolk schrieb:


> Eigentlich soll man ja nicht pauschalieren, weil es immer Ausnahmen gibt, aber in dem Fall kann man es verantworten denke ich. Die besten AMD Karten baut Sapphire, aber Powercolor ist immer dicht dran und dabei i.d.R. günstiger. Meine Powercolorhistorie schließt eine im Miningwahn verkaufte R9 290 und noch im Besitz befindliche RX480 4GB und RX56 Red Dragon ein. Das waren bzw. sind echt gute Karten fürs Geld. Zwar für LN2 oc wahrscheinlich weniger geeignet, aber  .



Ich hatte ne 270x, 280x, 390x Devil von PC. War auch immer sehr zufrieden. Die Devil hab ich sogar nocht xD


----------



## Averdan (27. September 2018)

Hi Vega Besitzer,

Bräuchte mal euren Rat.

Habe mir vor ca. 4 Wochen einen Asus Strix Vega 64 gebraucht gekauft (war ein gerechter Preis da diese Karte erst 1 Monat lang in Betrieb war). 
Eingebaut und alles hat funktioniert und sie läuft zu meiner Zufriedenheit mittlerweile sehr stabil.

Komme mir jetzt ein bisserl blöd vor, aber ich habe die ganze Zeit beim aussuchen meiner Karte auf die Länge, nicht aber auf die Breite geachtet. Da ich eine Wakü in meinem PC verbaut habe, würde ich natürlich auch gerne wieder die Strix Vega unter Wasser setzen. Und hier liegt das Problem.
Mit einem Wakü-Block auf der Karte, wird sie so breit, dass ich das Seitenteil meines Gehäuses um ca. 2mm nicht mehr zu bekomme. ich könnte einige Modifiaktionen machen, dann ginge sie vielleicht rein, aber das würde einen erheblichen Aufwand und Mehrkosten bedeuten.


Nun meine Fragen an euch:
Soll ich diese wieder verkaufen und einen gebrauchte Vega 64 Referenz kaufen? (sind leider meistens älter als 6 Monate und wurden oft fürs mining benutzt) Die wäre wesentlich dünner.  Was mich aber viel mehr interessieren würde; wenn ich einen Referenz mit Wasser kühle, und einen Asus Strix mit Wasser kühle, wäre es wurscht welche ich der beiden Karten habe? Also wäre die Leistung gleich oder hat die Asus ein besseres PCB Layout oder so? Silikon Lotterie aussen vor natürlich.

Die Asus würde ich natürlich wieder verkaufen...


----------



## gaussmath (27. September 2018)

@Averdan: Und was mit einem vertikalen Ansatz? YouTube


----------



## panthex (27. September 2018)

Averdan schrieb:


> Nun meine Fragen an euch:
> Soll ich diese wieder verkaufen und einen gebrauchte Vega 64 Referenz kaufen? (sind leider meistens älter als 6 Monate und wurden oft fürs mining benutzt) Die wäre wesentlich dünner.  Was mich aber viel mehr interessieren würde; wenn ich einen Referenz mit Wasser kühle, und einen Asus Strix mit Wasser kühle, wäre es wurscht welche ich der beiden Karten habe? Also wäre die Leistung gleich oder hat die Asus ein besseres PCB Layout oder so? Silikon Lotterie aussen vor natürlich.
> 
> Die Asus würde ich natürlich wieder verkaufen...



Die PCBs der Referenz sind sehr gut und die Spannungsversorgung extrem stark ausgelegt, sogar für mehr als wirklich benötigt wird. Da wird sich kein größer Unterschied bemerkbar machen.
Eine gute gebrauchte Referenz noch zu finden ist der wohl schwierigere Teil des Vorhabens.


----------



## Averdan (27. September 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @Averdan: Und was mit einem vertikalen Ansatz? YouTube



Ja daran dachte ich auch schon, aber dann müsste ich am Gehäuse wieder rum schneiden und hätte zusätzliche Kosten wegen PCI Kabel usw. das Gehäuse was ich derzeit besitze (Anidees AI7) hat keine Vorrichtung für vertikalen GPU einbau


----------



## Averdan (27. September 2018)

panthex schrieb:


> Die PCBs der Referenz sind sehr gut und die Spannungsversorgung extrem stark ausgelegt, sogar für mehr als wirklich benötigt wird. Da wird sich kein größer Unterschied bemerkbar machen.
> Eine gute gebrauchte Referenz noch zu finden ist der wohl schwierigere Teil des Vorhabens.



Ok Danke... das eben das Problem. die MSI Air Boost hat ja anscheinend keine Samsung Memory und die gebrauchten sind meist eben überteuert oder wurden binnen 10 Monaten so verbraucht wie ein normaler User 5 Jahre benötigt.


----------



## gaussmath (27. September 2018)

Averdan schrieb:


> Ja daran dachte ich auch schon, aber dann müsste ich am Gehäuse wieder rum schneiden und hätte zusätzliche Kosten wegen PCI Kabel usw. das Gehäuse was ich derzeit besitze (Anidees AI7) hat keine Vorrichtung für vertikalen GPU einbau



Cooler Master Vertical VGA Card Holder '+' Riser Card schwarz


----------



## arcDaniel (27. September 2018)

So meine Vega 64 (mit EKWB Block) ist im Markplatz zu finden


----------



## MrZaboo (27. September 2018)

Die PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Red Dragon  gibt es aktuell für 379€ im Mindstar


----------



## Rolk (27. September 2018)

MrZaboo schrieb:


> Die PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Red Dragon  gibt es aktuell für 379€ im Mindstar



Dann muss ich wohl eine zweite kaufen. Hätte nicht gedacht das der Preis noch weiter fällt.^^


----------



## panthex (27. September 2018)

Rolk schrieb:


> Dann muss ich wohl eine zweite kaufen. Hätte nicht gedacht das der Preis noch weiter fällt.^^



Wenn Crossfire nur mehr Support hätte und die Frametimes besser wären. Von Leistungsaufnahme wollen wir natürlich gar nicht erst anfangen.
Aber die zusätzliche Leistung ist schon verrückt. Die Skalierung geht selbst in Spielen auf über 80%.
AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 CrossFire review: more niche than ever before - Results: 3DMark Fire Strike & Time Spy


----------



## Sharijan (27. September 2018)

Die Benchmarks zu FH4 sind echt beeindruckend, die Vega 64 schlägt sogar die 1080 ti! Da fragt man sich, warum nicht jedes Spiel die Leistung der Vega abrufen kann.


----------



## Ralle@ (27. September 2018)

Sharijan schrieb:


> Die Benchmarks zu FH4 sind echt beeindruckend, die Vega 64 schlägt sogar die 1080 ti! Da fragt man sich, warum nicht jedes Spiel die Leistung der Vega abrufen kann.



AMD ist halt nicht Marktführer und man kann von Nvidia halten was man will, die bei Nvidia arbeiten wirklich eng mit den großen Studios zusammen.
Und AMD konnte noch nie wirklich die volle Rohleistung in FPS umwandeln oder erst dann wenn eh schon die nächste Gen vor der Tür steht. Deswegen altern AMD Karten etwas besser als die Nvidia Karten, wobei Nvidia auch nicht mehr am VRAM spart und somit die Chancen gut stehen dass die auch bessern altern als die Vorgänger.
Ich meine 3GB waren schon damals bei der 780 TI zu wenig, die hätte auch noch später noch gut performen können wenn Nvidia da nicht gespart hätte.


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2018)

Averdan schrieb:


> Ok Danke... das eben das Problem. die MSI Air Boost hat ja anscheinend keine Samsung Memory und die gebrauchten sind meist eben überteuert oder wurden binnen 10 Monaten so verbraucht wie ein normaler User 5 Jahre benötigt.



Keine V64 hat anderen Speicher als Samsung! Die MSI Air Boost sind aber mit ziemlicher Sicherheit Minerkartem, die wurden wirklich nur von Minern gekauft in der Zeit.
Die Referenzkarten sind die besten für einen Umbau, da man dort munter drauf rum flashen kann und das PCB ist erste Sahne.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=9521928
Hör auf mit so was sonst komm ich noch auf dumme Gedanken 



Sharijan schrieb:


> Die Benchmarks zu FH4 sind echt beeindruckend, die Vega 64 schlägt sogar die 1080 ti! Da fragt man sich, warum nicht jedes Spiel die Leistung der Vega abrufen kann.


Closer to the Metal. Die V64 wird generell immer mehr Boden jetzt machen, das hat diverse Gründe zeichnet sich aber schon seit einigen Monaten ab. Forza läuft wirklich erste Sahne auf Vega.


----------



## Ralle@ (27. September 2018)

@Gurdi

Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher.
Die Vega 64 non Limited die ein Kollege von mir hat, hat HBM von Micron drauf. GPU-Z liest es auch so aus.


----------



## panthex (27. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hör auf mit so was sonst komm ich noch auf dumme Gedanken



Die haben wir doch alle, gerade bei den fallenden Preisen 
Ich komm aber immer gedanklich zum selben Endergebnis: Lohnt nicht und verbrät zu viel Strom.



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Die Vega 64 non Limited die ein Kollege von mir hat, hat HBM von Micron drauf. GPU-Z liest es auch so aus.



Ich bin auch immer noch der Meinung, dass da mehrere Modelle im Umlauf sind.


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher.
> Die Vega 64 non Limited die ein Kollege von mir hat, hat HBM von Micron drauf. GPU-Z liest es auch so aus.



Eine Referenzkarte? Das ist eher ein Auslesefehler, alle Biosversionen die mir bekannt sind unterstützen ausschließlich Samsungsspeicher.


----------



## Ralle@ (27. September 2018)

Bei der Vega Frontier gibt es auch welche mit HBM von Micron, ist ja auch kein Beinbruch.
Einzig die LC von der Vega 64 hat soweit ich weiß wirklich nur HBM von Samsung.

@Gurdi

Nein keine Ref Karte.
Die Sapphire Vega 64 Nitro non Limited und nein es ist kein Auslesefehler. Seine Karte macht bei 1025 am HBM dicht, und ich kenne keine Vega mit Samsung HBM die so früh dicht machen würde.


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Bei der Vega Frontier gibt es auch welche mit HBM von Micron, ist ja auch kein Beinbruch.
> Einzig die LC von der Vega 64 hat soweit ich weiß wirklich nur HBM von Samsung.
> 
> @Gurdi
> ...



Das Bios dazu würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Linmoum (27. September 2018)

Wie kommt ihr darauf, dass es Vega-Karten mit Micron-Speicher gibt? Das ist alles ausschließlich Hynix und Samsung.

Wäre mir auch neu, dass man von Micron auch schon HBM bekommt. Vor allem bei der FE ausm letzten Jahr.


----------



## arcDaniel (27. September 2018)

Linmoum schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr darauf, dass es Vega-Karten mit Micron-Speicher gibt? Das ist alles ausschließlich Hynix und Samsung.
> 
> Wäre mir auch neu, dass man von Micron auch schon HBM bekommt. Vor allem bei der FE ausm letzten Jahr.



So ist es, eine frühe Version von GPU-Z welche Vega auslesen konnte, hatte hier einen Fehler. Hynix und Samsung, wobei Samsung deutlich zu bevorzugen ist.


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> So ist es, eine frühe Version von GPU-Z welche Vega auslesen konnte, hatte hier einen Fehler. Hynix und Samsung, wobei Samsung deutlich zu bevorzugen ist.



Das ist auch mein Wissensstand.


----------



## Averdan (27. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Keine V64 hat anderen Speicher als Samsung! Die MSI Air Boost sind aber mit ziemlicher Sicherheit Minerkartem, die wurden wirklich nur von Minern gekauft in der Zeit.
> Die Referenzkarten sind die besten für einen Umbau, da man dort munter drauf rum flashen kann und das PCB ist erste Sahne.



Meinte wo gelesen zu haben, dass bei der MSI Air Boost man sich nicht sicher sein kann, dass Samsung drinnen ist. Sondern eben Hynix, wie hier einige schon ansgesprochen haben. Wäre mir im Grunde auch egal ob ich 1045MHz Speicher oder 1100MHz habe. Hauptsache sie läuft stabil  aber für MSI Air Boost zahlt man AT ca. 590€ und in DE bei Mindfactory (welcher nicht mehr nach AT liefert) 549€. Also genau so viel oder mehr wie eine Custom Graka von Sapphire oder Powercolor und das macht keinen Sinn... 

Habe aber eh schon bei arcDaniel zugegriffen und werde meine ASUS ROG Strix Vega 64 asap verkaufen. Danke euch allen nochmals für den Input


----------



## arcDaniel (27. September 2018)

Meines Wissens sind alle HBM mit Substratschutz Samsung und die anderen Hynix, es soll aber auch ein Batch raus gewesen sein, wo Samsung freilegend montiert wurde


----------



## Rallyesport (27. September 2018)

Bin auch die ganze Zeit am überlegen, ob ich mir soll noch ne gute Vega Custom zulegen, ne Nitro würde mir schon zusagen, da müsste ich nur meine Ref mit dem Eiswolf zum guten Kurs verkauft bekommen, bzw ohne großen Verlust zu machen, da  würde ich mir das überlegen  
Na muss mal noch ne Nacht drüber arbeiten


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Bin auch die ganze Zeit am überlegen, ob ich mir soll noch ne gute Vega Custom zulegen, ne Nitro würde mir schon zusagen, da müsste ich nur meine Ref mit dem Eiswolf zum guten Kurs verkauft bekommen, bzw ohne großen Verlust zu machen, da  würde ich mir das überlegen
> Na muss mal noch ne Nacht drüber arbeiten



Warum zur Hölle willst du ne Wassergekühlte Karte gegen ne Custom tauschen?



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Meines Wissens sind alle HBM mit Substratschutz Samsung und die anderen Hynix, es soll aber auch ein Batch raus gewesen sein, wo Samsung freilegend montiert wurde



Ja den gab es, den hab ich nämlich 
Mir wird ja immer gern vorgeworfen das meine Vega nen Goldenen Chip hat und meine Ergebnisse damit kaum repräsentativ. Tatsächlich habe ich so ziemlich den beschissensten erwischt den es gab 
Ohne die Morpheus Kühlung würde mein HBM auch nicht so hoch takten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arcDaniel (27. September 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Bin auch die ganze Zeit am überlegen, ob ich mir soll noch ne gute Vega Custom zulegen, ne Nitro würde mir schon zusagen, da müsste ich nur meine Ref mit dem Eiswolf zum guten Kurs verkauft bekommen, bzw ohne großen Verlust zu machen, da  würde ich mir das überlegen
> Na muss mal noch ne Nacht drüber arbeiten



Warum sollte man so etwas tun? Die Ref hat eine MEGA Spannungsversorgung und das Power Target ist so hoch, dass der Chip eher Streikt als, dass er in den Begrenzer läuft. Wenn du sie unter Wasser hast hast du bereits die beste Vega, welche man bekommen kann auch wenn es definitiv besser Wasserkühler gibt.


----------



## drstoecker (27. September 2018)

neuer treiber jungs und mädels!
Adrenalin Edition 18.9.3 Optional
Radeon™ RX Vega 64 Drivers & Support | AMD

mal was anderes hab mir grad mal die gigabyte karte auf der homepage angeschaut und das teil ist glaube doch ganz geil. in nem anderen thread hatte einer was geschrieben das die ganzen probleme anscheinend von einer fehlerhaften bios version her rühren. auf der hp gibt es auch eine f2 version, hatte jemand die karte hier und kann mal was dazu sagen? gibt es eigtl einen wasserkühler für diese(aus fernost oä)?


----------



## Zerosix-06 (27. September 2018)

Gurdi ich fühle mit dir, mir geht es aber quasi gleich.
Habe ebenfalls einen Vega56 Chip ohne Substrat und das ist ebenfalls Samsung HBM. 
Mein Infostand ist, dass (glaub) alle Referenz Vegas Samsung verbaut haben, egal ob V56, V64 oder V64H2O, Durch die Lieferschwierigkeiten kam der Hynix HBM erst viel später und wurde dadurch dann nur auf den Custom V56 verbaut, glaub die V64 gibt es immer noch nur mit Samsung wegen der höheren HBM Frequenz.

Aber Gurdi weiß hier sicher mehr Details


----------



## blazethelight (27. September 2018)

Hammer Angebot für neue Vega Frontier Edition Liquid:

NEW Vega Frontier Edition 16GB Water cooling  | eBay


----------



## Oi!Olli (27. September 2018)

Nun für eine Vega FE günstig


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (27. September 2018)

blazethelight schrieb:


> Hammer Angebot für neue Vega Frontier Edition Liquid:
> 
> NEW Vega Frontier Edition 16GB Water cooling  | eBay



Aufpassen, das Paket kommt mit DPD (dem größten Saftladen unter den Paketdiensten), denn die gehören zur La Poste.


----------



## ATIR290 (27. September 2018)

Nun, auch mir bereitet der Niedrige Vega 56 / 64  Preis Kopfzerbrechen
Zudem 2 meiner Kumpels, oder zumindest einer, einen Neuen Monitor und Grafikkarte braucht

Habe wohl eine der Besten  RX Vega 64 von GigaByte Silver 64  (Limited Edition)ergattert, 
durch das UV und die Lautstärke komme ich aber nicht über 1450 Mhz hinweg und maximal 2550 U/ Min,- also doch nicht recht Leise aber dafür Saustabil!!

Dies gibt mir eben extremst zu denken:
Yeppon: Negozio Online di Elettronica, Informatica e non solo

Durch dieses Angebot, und weitere mit ca. 25- 35 Euro Aufpreis bin ich echt am Grübeln ob ich mein Schätzchen abstoßen sollte?


----------



## drstoecker (28. September 2018)

blazethelight schrieb:


> Hammer Angebot für neue Vega Frontier Edition Liquid:
> 
> NEW Vega Frontier Edition 16GB Water cooling  | eBay


Ne lass die Finger davon tippe auf gehackten Account. Sehe auf dem Handy nicht ob gewerblich oder privat, tippe auf letzteres. Verkauft sonst nix und der letzte ist auch etwas her. Rückgabe 30tage, kein Paypal, Verkäufer aus USA und Standort der ware France.


----------



## Rallyesport (28. September 2018)

Ja ihr habt ja schon recht, aber irgendwie bin ich unzufrieden mit meiner Vega.
Die Pumpe rattert, zwar leise aber hörbar, das ist nervig ohne Ende und ich bekomme die Hotspot temp irgendwie nicht richtig hin. Da hab ich bei weniger Last so um die15* unterschied, das kann aber auch 25-30* werden. Ich hab jetzt schon alles vier mal auseinander gehabt, aber das bessert sich nicht.
Ich will eig einfach das Teil leise haben und dann mal die nächsten zwei drei Jahre ruhe.
Ich für mich hab mir geschworen, keine Ref Karte mehr, keine Wakü. War interessant mal, aber ich brauch das nicht mehr. 
Vor allem bin ich dadurch in meiner Leistung beschränkt. Mehr als 1530Mhz ist da nicht drin dadurch.


----------



## blazethelight (28. September 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Ne lass die Finger davon tippe auf gehackten Account. Sehe auf dem Handy nicht ob gewerblich oder privat, tippe auf letzteres. Verkauft sonst nix und der letzte ist auch etwas her. Rückgabe 30tage, kein Paypal, Verkäufer aus USA und Standort der ware France.


Sehe leider erst jetzt, dass kein Paypal möglich ist. Würde daher das Risiko selbst eher auch nicht eingehen.


----------



## arcDaniel (28. September 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ja ihr habt ja schon recht, aber irgendwie bin ich unzufrieden mit meiner Vega.
> Die Pumpe rattert, zwar leise aber hörbar, das ist nervig ohne Ende und ich bekomme die Hotspot temp irgendwie nicht richtig hin. Da hab ich bei weniger Last so um die15* unterschied, das kann aber auch 25-30* werden. Ich hab jetzt schon alles vier mal auseinander gehabt, aber das bessert sich nicht.
> Ich will eig einfach das Teil leise haben und dann mal die nächsten zwei drei Jahre ruhe.
> Ich für mich hab mir geschworen, keine Ref Karte mehr, keine Wakü. War interessant mal, aber ich brauch das nicht mehr.
> Vor allem bin ich dadurch in meiner Leistung beschränkt. Mehr als 1530Mhz ist da nicht drin dadurch.



Dann kauf dir halt eine vernünftige Wasserkühlung mit einer guten Pumpe, die hält dann ewig und ist ruhig.


----------



## Ralle@ (28. September 2018)

@Rallysport

Ich verfolge deinen Leidensweg schon lange, komme aber auch nicht selbst dahinter was bei dir da so reinpfuscht.


----------



## Rallyesport (28. September 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> @Rallysport
> 
> Ich verfolge deinen Leidensweg schon lange, komme aber auch nicht selbst dahinter was bei dir da so reinpfuscht.



Mangelnde Kenntnis würde ich da zuerst vermuten. 
Ich beiß mich da halt so durch und versuche so rum, ich lern zwar immer was dabei aber wirklich gut bin ich nicht bei dem was ich da tue^^

@ arcDaniel, also meine Vega hat mich jetzt schon mit Eiswolf mehr gekostet als ich damals für ne LC bezahlt hätte, ich fang garantiert nicht nochmal mit Wasserkühlung an. Zumal ich ein geschlossenes Gehäuse habe, ich brauch nix zum vorzeigen, es soll nur funktionieren und gut und schnell laufen. 

Ich überlasse das in Zukunft denen die wissen was sie machen und ich selbst warte in Zukunft das es gute Custom Karten gibt.


----------



## blazethelight (28. September 2018)

Habe den Verkäufer trotzdem mal kontaktiert. Der Preis ist einfach ungewöhnlich gut.

Habe ihm mal ein paar Fragen gestellt..
- Woher er kommt. 
- Warum man nicht via Paypal zahlen kann.
- Warum er 4 Karten davon hat.
- Ob die Möglichkeit besteht, dass man Kontaktdaten austauschen kann (Perso / Reisepass).


----------



## ATIR290 (28. September 2018)

@ arcDaniel


Wieviel Besser läuft nun die RTX 2080TI unter 4K wie deine Vega 64
Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht oder durch FreeSync und der vorherigen Vega gar nicht mal so extrem Besser ?


----------



## blazethelight (28. September 2018)

Für alle Vega Frontier Edition Besitzer:
- Hier mal mein Wattman Profil.
  Einfach das PT nutzen, falls ihr die Frequenz / Verbrauch ändert wollt.
  Die Einstellungen wurden nur auf Stabilität gewählt, je nach Karte, könnt ihr dann die Frequenz erhöhen oder die Spannung senken.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Gerne weitere Tipps, um P6 & P7 noch zu verbessern. Bitte keine Infos wie 1500 MHz @ 0980 mV. Das läuft bei meiner Karte nicht.
Werde später mal (nächste Woche Urlaub) die Benches dazu nachreichen.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (28. September 2018)

blazethelight schrieb:


> Sehe leider erst jetzt, dass kein Paypal möglich ist. Würde daher das Risiko selbst eher auch nicht eingehen.



Hatten wir nicht mal wen im Forum der ne FE-Liquid hatte und die in der Preisrange geschossen hat?

Mal was anders, hatte hier eigentlich schonmal wer ne WX9100 in der Hand?


----------



## RX480 (28. September 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ja ihr habt ja schon recht, aber irgendwie bin ich unzufrieden mit meiner Vega.
> Die Pumpe rattert, zwar leise aber hörbar, das ist nervig ohne Ende und ich bekomme die Hotspot temp irgendwie nicht richtig hin. Da hab ich bei weniger Last so um die15* unterschied, das kann aber auch 25-30* werden. Ich hab jetzt schon alles vier mal auseinander gehabt, aber das bessert sich nicht.



Das HotSpot-Problem gabs auch im Luxx. 
Benton hatte beim Zusammenbauen immer die Rückblende dran oder ne Schraube in dem Bereich und hat daher immer verkantet.  Sobald die Schraube nicht mehr störte gings supi.
[Sammelthread] AMD RX VEGA Sammelthread + FAQ - Seite 181
Zoom Dir das Bild mal ran, ob Du die Schraube siehst.
Bei der Pumpe mal die Geschwindigkeit ändern damit Du evtl. aus dem unangenehmen Klangbereich rauskommst.
Manchmal ist schneller besser.

Und dann evtl. noch die Tipps von TH ausprobieren bzgl. Schraubenreihenfolge.
AMD Radeon RX Vega, der ominoese Hotspot und das richtige Auftragen von Waermeleitpaste - Tom's Hardware Deutschland


----------



## Rallyesport (28. September 2018)

Danke ich gugg mal am WE da hab ich frei.


----------



## Darkknightrippper (28. September 2018)

Ich hab mir ja Anfang September auch ne Red Dragon RX 56 zu gelegt und bin sehr zufrieden mit der Karte. 
Ich wollte nur mal Fragen ob jemand in Rocket League auch solche Auslesefehler hat (Spielt läuft mit Enhanced Sync und VSR @UHD). HWiNFO spuckt ähnliche Werte aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blazethelight (28. September 2018)

Ich hatte noch eine gebrauchte gegen Tausch und Zuzahlung von Remedyz.
Die jetzige wurde aber neu angeschafft.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (28. September 2018)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass man mit einer Radeon auf Netflix nicht mit HDR streamen kann?


----------



## Gurdi (29. September 2018)

Darkknightrippper schrieb:


> Ich hab mir ja Anfang September auch ne Red Dragon RX 56 zu gelegt und bin sehr zufrieden mit der Karte.
> Ich wollte nur mal Fragen ob jemand in Rocket League auch solche Auslesefehler hat (Spielt läuft mit Enhanced Sync und VSR @UHD). HWiNFO spuckt ähnliche Werte aus.
> 
> 
> ...



Das sind Auslesefehler, kommt bei allen Sensoren mal vor. Einfach ignorieren.



DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass man mit einer Radeon auf Netflix nicht mit HDR streamen kann?


Kenn mich da nicht so aus, hab aber glaube mal was gelesen dass das aktuell noch nicht geht.


----------



## openSUSE (29. September 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass man mit einer Radeon auf Netflix nicht mit HDR streamen kann?


Ab Treiber 18.4.1 (imho) geht auch Netflix 4k HDR.
Du brauchst Windows 10 (Playready), natürlich 4k HDR TV/Monitor und dieser MUSS auch HDCP 2.2 können.
Zudem die NeflixApp oder Edge.


----------



## gaussmath (29. September 2018)

Irgendwas stellt die Refreshrate meines Monitors immer wieder zurück auf 60Hz. Zickt der Treiber? Gibt's Probleme mit der iGPU auf dem 2400G?

Ich habe den ViewSonic XG2730, der über HDMI angeschlossen ist.


----------



## ATIR290 (29. September 2018)

AMD 66A0:00 vs. AMD Radeon(TM) RX Vega in CompuBench - performance benchmark for various compute APIs (OpenCL, RenderScript)

Vega 20 Benchmarks


----------



## Olstyle (29. September 2018)

Wenn die tatsächlich 30-40% Mehrleistungb(jedenfalls verglichen mit dem was man dort als "RX Vega" auswählen kann) bei ebenfalls 4096 Shadern leistet ist entweder der Takt endgültig durch die Decke gegangen oder man hat es doch noch geschafft eine Architekturbremse zu lösen.


----------



## gaussmath (29. September 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn die tatsächlich 30-40% Mehrleistungb(jedenfalls verglichen mit dem was man dort als "RX Vega" auswählen kann) bei ebenfalls 4096 Shadern leistet ist entweder der Takt endgültig durch die Decke gegangen oder man hat es doch noch geschafft eine Architekturbremse zu lösen.



Die bisherigen Leaks bewegten sich bereits in dem Bereich. Die Frage ist, ob diese speziellen Benchmarks darauf hindeuten, dass die Geometriepipeline überarbeitet (eigentlich ja fertig entwickelt) wurde. Der Takt wird sich mit Sicherheit nicht unterscheiden, wegen der dringend benötigten Effizienzsteigerung. Vermutlich ist der Takt sogar niedriger als bei den Consumer-Modellen.


----------



## kloanabua (29. September 2018)

Hat von euch auch einer das Problem, dass Radeon Overlay meistens gut funktioniert, aber ab und zu kommt das Overlay nicht und ab und zu wechselt es bei ALT+R zum Desktop?


----------



## Gurdi (29. September 2018)

Das sieht ja mal interessant aus.
64 CU´s, 16GB HBM an 2048er Interface.

Ich denke da kommt was  Die Instinct soll mit 32 kommen, das sieht schwer nach nem Vega Refresh aus


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (29. September 2018)

Mal sehen. Ich glaube, wir werden erst mit Navi neue Radeons sehen.


----------



## Gurdi (29. September 2018)

Ich denke AMD bringt den Chip, die 2080 ist so schlecht und überteuert das sich eine neue Vega gut platzieren lässt.Mit 16GB wäre das ne echte Ansage.


----------



## ATIR290 (29. September 2018)

Dito!
RTX 2080 ist locker drinn, ist ja nur GTX 1080TI OC Modelle.
Denke Vega 20 plaziert sich zwischen RTX 2080 und 2080TI, für schlappe 649 bis 749 Euro!

Am Release Tag der RTX 2070 wird wohl AMD die Katze aus dem Sack lassen, zumindest andeuten was kommen kann oder vielleicht gar wird.



Wie Geil ist der Monitor denn, aber FreeSync nur 48 bis 60 Hz...
Wer bestellt diesen für seine Neue Vega, oder gar Vega 20

Philips 436M6VBPAB Review | PC Monitors


----------



## arcDaniel (29. September 2018)

Ich war bei Polaris optimistisch und wurde enttäuscht.
Ich war bei Vega10 optimistisch und wurde enttäuscht.

Ich bin zwar auf Vega20 gespannt, die Skepsis ist aber gross.

Zu den vorerwähnten Chip, sie sind nicht schlecht und man bekam/bekommt solide Karten. Die Enttäuschung kam durch den vorhergehenden Hype.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Elistaer (29. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das sieht ja mal interessant aus.
> 64 CU´s, 16GB HBM an 2048er Interface.
> 
> Ich denke da kommt was  Die Instinct soll mit 32 kommen, das sieht schwer nach nem Vega Refresh aus



Wo siehst du da die 16 GB ich sehe CL_Global_MEM_SIZE 32 GB der Cache ist 16 MB aber nicht der MEM


----------



## gaussmath (29. September 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Dito!
> RTX 2080 ist locker drinn, ist ja nur GTX 1080TI OC Modelle.
> Denke Vega 20 plaziert sich zwischen RTX 2080 und 2080TI, für schlappe 649 bis 749 Euro!
> 
> Am Release Tag der RTX 2070 wird wohl AMD die Katze aus dem Sack lassen, zumindest andeuten was kommen kann oder vielleicht gar wird.



Leute, das wird nicht passieren. Das Treiberteam ist noch nicht so weit. Außerdem deuten die 32GB HBM auf eine Pro-Karte hin.


----------



## Gurdi (29. September 2018)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Wo siehst du da die 16 GB ich sehe CL_Global_MEM_SIZE 32 GB der Cache ist 16 MB aber nicht der MEM



Oh tatsächlich falsch gelesen, hast recht. 32GB kommen auf keinen Fall für den Gamingsektor.


----------



## Elistaer (29. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Oh tatsächlich falsch gelesen, hast recht. 32GB kommen auf keinen Fall für den Gamingsektor.



DIe hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt aber ich glaube nicht an Vega 20 im Gaming bereich das wäre zu schön. Bin mit gausmath mal die Primitiv shader durch gegangen und alle news dazu wenn die wirklich gekommen wären wäre auch der Werbeslogan "Pure Volta" nicht falsch gewessen aber leider wurden die nie richtig aktiviert und unterstützt.


----------



## gaussmath (29. September 2018)

R.I.P. Primitive Shader...


----------



## ATIR290 (29. September 2018)

Raja Koduri wusste wohl als einziger was machbar gewesen wäre mit Vega im Gaming Bereich.
Das man ihm die RTG Leute Genommen und andersweitig eingesetzt, hat ihm wohl das Genick gebrochen und man hat sich nicht einigen können mit Lisa Su


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (29. September 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Wie Geil ist der Monitor denn, aber FreeSync nur 48 bis 60 Hz...
> Wer bestellt diesen für seine Neue Vega, oder gar Vega 20
> 
> Philips 436M6VBPAB Review | PC Monitors



Leider nur 60 Hz. Wann kommen endlich mal "4K 144 Hz HDR Freesync 2" -Monitore?


----------



## gaussmath (29. September 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Leider nur 60 Hz. Wann kommen endlich mal "4K 144 Hz HDR Freesync 2" -Monitore?



2K reicht nicht? FORIS FS2735 - 27 Zoll Gaming-Monitor


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (29. September 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> 2K reicht nicht? FORIS FS2735 - 27 Zoll Gaming-Monitor



Zu klein. 




Spoiler



2K ist die Abkürzung von FullHD, nicht WQHD.


----------



## Elistaer (29. September 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Raja Koduri wusste wohl als einziger was machbar gewesen wäre mit Vega im Gaming Bereich.
> Das man ihm die RTG Leute Genommen und andersweitig eingesetzt, hat ihm wohl das Genick gebrochen und man hat sich nicht einigen können mit Lisa Su



ich glaube das hat noch mehr gründe da spielen viele Sachen mit rein auch Ryzen ist zu einem Gewissen teil für die schlechte Performance von Vega verantwortlich und es gibt Gerüchte das die Konsolen auch ihren Teil dazu beitragen weil dort die Anforderungen ganz andere sind wie in einem PC vor allem Verbrauch und Wärme sind 2 Punkte die da sehr schnell zu schlechter Performance Führen im PC bzw für den PC dann schlechte Optimierung bringen.


----------



## King_Kolrabi (29. September 2018)

kloanabua schrieb:


> Hat von euch auch einer das Problem, dass Radeon Overlay meistens gut funktioniert, aber ab und zu kommt das Overlay nicht und ab und zu wechselt es bei ALT+R zum Desktop?



Kann Ich bestätigen.
Das OSD des Wattman ist ziemlich verbugt. In gefühlten 70% der Fälle funktioniert es bei mir nicht; ein Schema ist dabei nicht erkennbar.
Und das schon seit mehreren Versionen; die Letzte, welche bei mir funktioniert hat, war irgendeine 18.6. , und selbst Die hat die CPU-Auslastung verweigert.


----------



## Rallyesport (30. September 2018)

Der Wattman ist sowieso irgendiwe verbuggt, er braucht ewig um sich zu öffnen ect. 
Schon seit mehreren Versionen, naja wird sich sicherlich wieder einkriegen.

Also ich habe mal mit der Pumpengeschwindigkeit rumgespielt, das macht das klackern und gluckern zwar leiser, aber nicht ganz weg.
Komischerweise hab ich da ein Phenomen beobachten können, sobald Last an liegt (Benchmarklauf oder so) wird das rasseln lauter. 
Vll überschneidet sich das irgendwie mit der Frequenz vom Spulenfiepen oder so, jedenfalls war das kurios aber im Grunde ist es mir egal, man hört es nur wenn keine Störgeräusche zu hören sind.


----------



## Ralle@ (30. September 2018)

Da hilft dann nur noch eins

-ein gedämmtes Case

oder

-custom Wakü mit einer gedrosselten Laing Pumpe.


----------



## panthex (30. September 2018)

Pumpen irgendwo fest drauf montiert ohne Entkopplung endet leider häufig immer in unangenehmer Resonanz...
Lässt sich bei integrierter Pumpe im Kühlblock natürlich schwer vermeiden.


----------



## csad2775 (30. September 2018)

Red Dragon eingebaut und läuft... das Ding is ja unhörbar, bin ich ja gar nicht gewöhnt... die 390er hat da was anderes gemacht^^... Temps sind niedrig, bisher zufrieden... und jetzt gehts dann ans Rumspielen^^


----------



## Zwock7420 (30. September 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> ...einer gedrosselten Laing Pumpe.



...Oder Aquastream XT


----------



## petercon (30. September 2018)

Hallo,

baue jetzt meine Sapphire Nitro + (64) auf Wasserkühlung um, da der Kühler der Nitro verzogen ist.
Da ich nun schon mehrmals den Kühler runter hatte, ist die Garantie futsch.....
Komponenten:
- Phobya Nova 1080 + 9x120mm Lüfter Phyoba silent
- Phyoba DC260 mit AGB
- Durchflusssensor
- Aquaero 5 LT
- Watercool heatkiller IV

nun warte ich nur noch auf den Kühler von Alphacool für meine Sapphire RX64 vega nitro+ und dann kann ich Euch mal Ergebnisse liefern....

Schon traurig, dass man bei einer 600€ teuren GraKa selbst Hand anlegen muss, damit sie gescheit läuft.


----------



## Gurdi (30. September 2018)

Warum hast du die Karte nicht direkt reklamiert?


----------



## petercon (30. September 2018)

Tja, hätte ich wohl mal machen sollen....
Aber man sieht deutlich eine Wölbung vom Kühler zum Die der GPU hin (Fotos sind weiter vorne im Thread zu finden).
Das ganze ging harmlos los.
Lief am Anfang super, bis Mikroruckler in Battlefront 2 kamen.
Karte kam ins Temp Limit bei ca. 105C Hot spot temp.
Na ja, dann wird man halt neugierig......
Und eh man es versieht ist schon der Kühler runter..... Also vorsicht bei der Sapphire Nitro +!!!!
Mag ein Einzefall sein, aber man weiß ja nie.


----------



## Gurdi (30. September 2018)

Ja etwas dumm gelaufen für dich, kann deinen Ärger verstehen. Ich teste meine Stockkarten immer erst auf Herz und Niere, wenn es da ein Problem gibt direkt wieder zurück damit.


----------



## moonshot (30. September 2018)

Wenn der Kühler defekt ist, ist doch trotzdem Gewährleistung drauf. Dass du ihn abgenommen hast, ändert da nichts dran. Zumindest so lange du am kühler selbst nicht rumgebastelt hast. Ich würde das mit ner Reklamation versuchen. Im Zweifel nach dem Geschäftsführer fragen.


----------



## panthex (30. September 2018)

Die meistern Hersteller schließen eine Reklamation bei Kühlerwechsel auch gar nicht mehr aus.
Dafür gibt es heute auch zu viele Möglichkeiten mit leistungsstarken Alternativen, sei es Luft oder Wasser.
Anders sieht es natürlich bei grober Fahrlässigkeit aus, wenn man wirklich keine Ahnung hat von dem was man da tut, aber auch das muss erst einmal bewiesen werde.
Zumal den meisten Herstellern Zeit und Geld fehlt, um Karten bei Reklamation zu prüfen. Bevor da 3-4 Technikerstunden drauf gehen, lieber gleich in die Tonne und ab dafür.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (30. September 2018)

Ich glaub Sapphire duldet sogar den Kühlertausch, solange die Hardware nicht beschädigt wird.


----------



## petercon (30. September 2018)

Na ja, wie sag ich dass jetzt bloß.....
Der Dremel hat schon Anwendung gefunden (auf dem Kühler).
Da ist die Garantie weg.
Habs halt leider net fotografiert.... 
Egal, nun warte ich auf Alphacool.
Die wollten eigentlich schon Ende letzter Woche einen passenden Kühler auf den markt bringen.....


----------



## Zwock7420 (30. September 2018)

Sonst gab es da doch auch einen aus fernost, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.... Wie hieß er gleich?


----------



## Elistaer (30. September 2018)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Ich glaub Sapphire duldet sogar den Kühlertausch, solange die Hardware nicht beschädigt wird.


Die Grafikkarte muß bei RMA im gekauften Zustand sein also mit original Kühler verbaut bei Sapphire. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zwock7420 (30. September 2018)

Hier hab ich ihn ja doch noch gefunden...

Bykski Wasser Block


----------



## drstoecker (30. September 2018)

D





petercon schrieb:


> Tja, hätte ich wohl mal machen sollen....
> Aber man sieht deutlich eine Wölbung vom Kühler zum Die der GPU hin (Fotos sind weiter vorne im Thread zu finden).
> Das ganze ging harmlos los.
> Lief am Anfang super, bis Mikroruckler in Battlefront 2 kamen.
> ...


Schreib mal Sapphire direkt an, schließlich ist ja nicht die Karte defekt sondern der kühler !


----------



## petercon (30. September 2018)

Ich hätte echt mal Fotos machen sollen.
Die Kupferplatte, die auf dem Die aufliegt. hat  so eine Wölbung, dass ca. 0,5 mm an den äußeren Enden des Die nicht aufliegt...
Würde sie ja gerne einschicken, aber leider hab ich am Kühler schon etwas weggeschliffen....
Das wird Sapphire nicht gefallen, leider. Versuche es jetzt erstmal mit meine Custom Wakü....


----------



## blautemple (30. September 2018)

Frag doch einfach mal an. Du hast doch nichts zu verlieren und wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (30. September 2018)

Ich denke auch dass die das selbst erkennen werden wenn der Fehler erichtlich ist. Schliff hin oder her, wenn er immer noch nicht passt wird man das einsehen, da arbeitet ja keine KI sondern Menschen.
Saphire ist zudem eine Premiummarke, die sind meist kulanter was so sachen angeht. Evtl schickt man dir einfach einen Austauschkühler, es muss ja net immer direkt ne neue Karte sein.


----------



## Olstyle (30. September 2018)

Ehrlich gesagt sehe ich das nicht so rosig. Im Endeffekt landet das Ding bei irgend einem RMA-Dienstleister und der wird ohne explizite Vorgabe von Oben bestimmt keinen geschliffenen Kühler akzeptieren.


----------



## drstoecker (30. September 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt sehe ich das nicht so rosig. Im Endeffekt landet das Ding bei irgend einem RMA-Dienstleister und der wird ohne explizite Vorgabe von Oben bestimmt keinen geschliffenen Kühler akzeptieren.


Ich glaube du kannst deine Karte da direkt registrieren wenn ich mich recht entsinne und die rma direkt über die ablaufen lassen. Schreib denen mal ne E-Mail, was soll denn passieren?


----------



## Gurdi (30. September 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Ich glaube du kannst deine Karte da direkt registrieren wenn ich mich recht entsinne und die rma direkt über die ablaufen lassen. Schreib denen mal ne E-Mail, was soll denn passieren?



Seh ich auch so, man muss die Problematik schon vorher kommunizieren. Einfach einschicken iss nicht, das ist klar.


----------



## Rallyesport (30. September 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Da hilft dann nur noch eins
> 
> -ein gedämmtes Case
> 
> ...



Mein Lian Li ist natürlich gedämmt


----------



## Ralle@ (30. September 2018)

@Rallysport

Du machst es einen nicht leicht 
Dann stell den PC in einen anderen Raum, dann ist das Thema Lautstärke vom Tisch 


@RMA

Bis jetzt hatte ich in meinen ganzen PC Leben nur 3 RMA und davon waren 2 sehr unkompliziert. Trotzdem, einfach ehrlich bleiben, wenn Fotos vom Umbau vorhanden die mitschicken.


----------



## ATIR290 (1. Oktober 2018)

Nun, bei mir komme ich bei  Forza Horizon  in 4K nur auf 42 fps beim Benchmark
Alles Maximal bis gar Extrem!

RyZen 2600X mit Vega 64 Referenz.

Frage:
Wieviel Frames habt Ihr mit Eurer Vega 64 und Treiber 18.9.3


----------



## drstoecker (1. Oktober 2018)

@gurdi
hab mich mal ein bisschen ans oc gemacht, mein hbm geht bis 1180mhz mit 1v stabil. Der Takt geht so auf 1550mhz mit min. Vcore und PL 0. ich denke das lass ich dann so.


----------



## Richi1605 (1. Oktober 2018)

@drstoecker

1180Mhz beim HBM kann auch Permanent gehalten werden ?  
Kurzzeitig kann ich mir das Vorstellen aber dauerhaft


----------



## Gurdi (1. Oktober 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> @gurdi
> hab mich mal ein bisschen ans oc gemacht, mein hbm geht bis 1180mhz mit 1v stabil. Der Takt geht so auf 1550mhz mit min. Vcore und PL 0. ich denke das lass ich dann so.



Das ist echt krass 



ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun, bei mir komme ich bei  Forza Horizon  in 4K nur auf 42 fps beim Benchmark
> Alles Maximal bis gar Extrem!
> 
> RyZen 2600X mit Vega 64 Referenz.
> ...



Welches Setting?


----------



## ATIR290 (1. Oktober 2018)

@Gurdi

Alles auf Maximum, Extrem gestellt
Das Beste was man einstellen kann!
Kannst gerne Gegenbenchen …


----------



## Rallyesport (1. Oktober 2018)

Sagt mal, habe nur ich das Problem oder auch wer anders, meine Speicher taktet sich nicht mehr runter, der bleibt wie angewurzelt auf 1050Mhz, da ist doch wieder Treibergoulasch bei mir oder nicht?


----------



## Ralle@ (1. Oktober 2018)

Bei mir taktet der HBM brav runter.


@ATIR290

Wie hoch hast das MSAA?
42 ist zu wenig, ich komm bei 2160p mit ultra und 2x MSAA auf 58 FPS.


----------



## Gast20190527 (1. Oktober 2018)

ich komme bei gleichen Einstellungen auf 65,349 FPS. Du hast zu wenig Ralle


----------



## Ralle@ (1. Oktober 2018)

Mit 1,4 GHZ auf der GPU kommt da nicht mehr raus. 
Wenn ich wieder mehr Zeit habe, kann ich endlich auch die 2080 TI testen. Der Tag müsste aktuell 34 Stunden haben, damit ich alles erledigen kann.


----------



## RX480 (1. Oktober 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Der Tag müsste aktuell 34 Stunden haben, damit ich alles erledigen kann.



Danke für den Link zum Vega 64 LC CrossFire Test.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (1. Oktober 2018)

Entweder der Treiber oder die Frostbite haben derzeit das Problem, dass sie meinen VRAM voll laufen lassen ohne ihn zu leeren. Über drei Runden lang Battlefield 1 habe ich um die 20 GB im VRAM beobachtet, Tendenz steigend. In FIFA 19 lag der Zähler auch irgendwann über 11 GB. Andere Spiele/Engines konnte ich nisher noch nicht testen. Oder ist das alles nur ein Anzeige-Problem des Radeon Overlays?


----------



## panthex (1. Oktober 2018)

Also wenn der VRAM voll laufen sollte, müsstest Du extreme Performance-Einbrüche feststellen. 
Ist das nicht der Fall, dann ist's wohl ein Anzeigefehler.


----------



## Cydras (1. Oktober 2018)

@Rallyesport, bei mir läuft die Eiswolf leise, hab die Pumpe aber nur mit 9V laufen (Ca. 1700RPM). Ist zwar noch hörbar, aber sehr leise.
Ist im Lian Li O11 Dynamic verbaut.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (1. Oktober 2018)

panthex schrieb:


> Also wenn der VRAM voll laufen sollte, müsstest Du extreme Performance-Einbrüche feststellen.
> Ist das nicht der Fall, dann ist's wohl ein Anzeigefehler.



Mit aktiviertem HBCC hab ich auch keine EInbrüche. Bei deaktivertem kommen Einbrüche. Nicht unbedingt extrem, aber es treten welche auf.


----------



## drstoecker (1. Oktober 2018)

Richi1605 schrieb:


> @drstoecker
> 
> 1180Mhz beim HBM kann auch Permanent gehalten werden ?
> Kurzzeitig kann ich mir das Vorstellen aber dauerhaft



hab hier mal ein vid hochgeladen da kannste schön sehen das der takt dauerhaft anliegt.

YouTube


----------



## RX480 (1. Oktober 2018)

"PCGH+"  Artikel zu HDR10
Kann ich leider nicht lesen, werde aber nicht extra kaufen.
Wäre schön, wenn da trotzdem der zugehörige Forumthread freigeschaltet wäre.
Zu CHG70 vllt. mal ein Satz. 
Im Moni-Review von 2017 hat damals der Reviewer eine HDR-Refresh-Schwäche ab ca. 110Hz festgestellt.
Läuft daher bei mir mit 100Hz. Qualität absolut top.

HBM -Qualität
Scheint allgemein besser zu werden. Letztens ne 56Nano mit 975 und 64LC>1150 ist auch nicht selten.
Hier mal ein Kollege mit >1200 siehe #684:
RX Vega Owners Thread, Tests, Mods, BIOS & Tweaks ! | Page 35 | guru3D Forums


----------



## openSUSE (1. Oktober 2018)

Hast du einen link zu dem Reviewer "@HDR-Refresh-Schwäche" ab ca. 110Hz?

Hast du diese "HDR-Refresh-Schwäche" bei dir auch? Firmware Update gemacht? Immer noch OrginalKabel? Mal SpannungsHub und/oder Preemphasis geändert?


----------



## drstoecker (1. Oktober 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Sagt mal, habe nur ich das Problem oder auch wer anders, meine Speicher taktet sich nicht mehr runter, der bleibt wie angewurzelt auf 1050Mhz, da ist doch wieder Treibergoulasch bei mir oder nicht?


Bei mir Taktet der auch schön auf 27/300mhz waren es glaube.


DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Entweder der Treiber oder die Frostbite haben derzeit das Problem, dass sie meinen VRAM voll laufen lassen ohne ihn zu leeren. Über drei Runden lang Battlefield 1 habe ich um die 20 GB im VRAM beobachtet, Tendenz steigend. In FIFA 19 lag der Zähler auch irgendwann über 11 GB. Andere Spiele/Engines konnte ich nisher noch nicht testen. Oder ist das alles nur ein Anzeige-Problem des Radeon Overlays?


Bei mir läuft der ram nicht voll, hbcc aktiviert.


Cydras schrieb:


> @Rallyesport, bei mir läuft die Eiswolf leise, hab die Pumpe aber nur mit 9V laufen (Ca. 1700RPM). Ist zwar noch hörbar, aber sehr leise.
> Ist im Lian Li O11 Dynamic verbaut.


Ich glaube es müssten eher 2300u/min sein.


----------



## RX480 (1. Oktober 2018)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Hast du einen link zu dem Reviewer "@HDR-Refresh-Schwäche" ab ca. 110Hz?
> Hast du diese "HDR-Refresh-Schwäche" bei dir auch? Firmware Update gemacht? Immer noch OrginalKabel? Mal SpannungsHub und/oder Preemphasis geändert?



Sorry,
Ich finde leider das Review von 2017 nicht mehr, war von rtings oder so. (nach dem Kauf 2017 habe ich den link leider nicht mehr gespeichert)
Der hatte irgendeinen Wert der nicht mehr 100% war bei ca. 100fps gemessen.
Das sieht man wahrscheinlich mit dem ungeübten Auge auch nicht. Von daher kann man auch bis 144Hz gehen.

Selber habe ich im Herbst 17 die neue Firmware draufgespielt, die damals auch die LFC-Range erweitert hatte.
Als Kabel nehme ich ROLINEv1.3 mit 1m. Da ist der Stecker auch ein mue länger als das Samsung. Somit sitze ich besser in der Vega.
Hatte ich wg. Temp.probleme mal ausprobiert.
Insgesamt ist die Qualität für den Preis OK. Damals 600,- - Cashback.
Wenn ich da mit den 32"4k vgl. habe ich ja echt ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## Rallyesport (1. Oktober 2018)

Cydras schrieb:


> @Rallyesport, bei mir läuft die Eiswolf leise, hab die Pumpe aber nur mit 9V laufen (Ca. 1700RPM). Ist zwar noch hörbar, aber sehr leise.
> Ist im Lian Li O11 Dynamic verbaut.



Ja meine läuft auch so in dem Dreh rum, die Pumpe an sich arbeitet ja auch leise, aber das klackern ist so laut, ich weiß aber nicht woher das kommt.
Eventuell Luft im System, aber wie krieg ich die da raus?


----------



## Cydras (1. Oktober 2018)

Ich hatte mit dem Eiswolf mal ein Problem, dass es gar nicht gekühlt hat und immer die Grafikkarte direkt auf 100grad ging, da hatte es laute Wassergeräusche gegeben und auch klackern.

Hab dann dafür die Graka und den Radiator aus dem Gehäuse ausgebaut, die Pumpe aber noch angeschlossen am Board gelassen. (dann auf komplett 12V betrieben) Ich hatte dann an meiner Graka geschüttelt und meine Freundin am Radiator, so 2-3 Minuten lang, die Geräusche wurden dabei immer weniger, bis es lief. Seitdem habe ich auch keine Probleme mehr.

Mein Radiator ist auch über der Graka eingebaut mit den Schläuchen nach oben.


----------



## Rallyesport (1. Oktober 2018)

Ja okay so wie bei mir Radiator ist oben Graka mit Pumpe unten so wie es auch eigsein sollte.
Naja hab momentan Schnupfen und meine Nase und Ohren sind zu. Ich höre momentan nix klackern^^

Hab grad mit DDU den Treiber runtergefegt und jetzt neu installiert, läuft wie geschmiert und der Speicher taktet sich wieder auf 167Mhz runter wie das sein soll.

Mal noch was anderes weil wir ja oft gegen NVidia stänkern.
Die haben ja die GTX 1050 mit 3GB Speicher rausgebracht und dann beschnitten. AMD hat das ganze schon vorher mit der RX 560D so gehandhabt. 
Aber ist euch schon ne RX 570D über den Weg gelaufen? 
Da kann ich auch nur mit dem Kopf schütteln^^


----------



## SnaxeX (1. Oktober 2018)

Ist eigentlich die Asus Vega 64 für 500€ zu empfehlen? 
An sich habe ich das Gefühl, dass es sich eher bezahlt macht auf eine gute Vega 56 für cirka 400€ zu schielen, weil

1) man per UV/OC knapp auf das Niveau einer Vega 64 kommt
2) die Vega 64 sich nicht so sehr steigern lässt wie die Vega 56 und somit auch überproportional mehr Strom verbraucht
3) nächstes Jahr eventuell Navi dann auf Vega 64 Niveau ist und dann die Vega 64 erst recht überflüssig ist jetzt noch zu kaufen.


----------



## RX480 (1. Oktober 2018)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich die Asus Vega 64 für 500€ zu empfehlen?
> An sich habe ich das Gefühl, dass es sich eher bezahlt macht auf eine gute Vega 56 für cirka 400€ zu schielen, weil
> 1) man per UV/OC knapp auf das Niveau einer Vega 64 kommt
> 2) die Vega 64 sich nicht so sehr steigern lässt wie die Vega 56 und somit auch überproportional mehr Strom verbraucht
> 3) nächstes Jahr eventuell Navi dann auf Vega 64 Niveau ist und dann die Vega 64 erst recht überflüssig ist jetzt noch zu kaufen.



Die 64 ist beim UV effizienter. Beim selben eff.Takt brauchst Du weniger Volt.
Außerdem kannst Du den HBM von Haus aus mehr OC.
Die 56 müsste man ja ca. 15% OC und  Das kostet auch Watt und fordert ne höhere Lüftereinstellung. 
(bei TimeSpy Test 1 liegt die 64 bei 50fps und die 56 bei 43..44fps, was bei modernen Games mit AC immer passieren kann)

 Geht eigentlich bei Custom 56 ein Bios-Flash ?

Im UV-Thread ist gerade eine RX56 RedDragon, die schafft nur 870 HBM-Takt. Das wäre ein worst Case.
Da würde man auf halbem Weg zur 64-Leistung stecken bleiben.


----------



## Zwock7420 (1. Oktober 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Im UV-Thread ist gerade eine RX56 RedDragon, die schafft nur 870 HBM-Takt. Das wäre ein worst Case.




870?!?  Da muß doch irgendwas gewaltig verkehrt sein!


----------



## RX480 (1. Oktober 2018)

Zwock7420 schrieb:


> 870?!?  Da muß doch irgendwas gewaltig verkehrt sein!



Ja normal sind 900..925 kein Problem.
Bei Banana anscheinend schon.

Als positive Überraschung war letztens bei ner RX56Nano sogar HBM= 975 möglich.


----------



## JonnyWho (1. Oktober 2018)

hat schonmal wer gemerkt das der Laberthread hier nur durch ne Handvoll leute am Leben gehalten wird ?


----------



## panthex (1. Oktober 2018)

Joa, alle Vega Nutzer eben 



RX480 schrieb:


> Als positive Überraschung war letztens bei ner RX56Nano sogar HBM= 975 möglich.



Die niedrige Spannungsversorgung des HBM ist eben das Problem, auch wenn ich 870 schon arg wenig finde.
Ist gewissermaßen ein bisschen HBM undervolten mit der 56. Wieviel Takt geht bei geringerer Spannung 

Custom Modelle kann ich mir schwer vorstellen dort einen Bios-Flash zu machen.
Ich glaube dafür unterscheiden sich die Custom 64er zu stark von den Custom 56ern.
Aber mit einem Flash von einer Referenz 56 auf 64 kann man eigentlich problemlos 64er Performance erreichen. 
Die Shadereinheiten mehr bringen der 64 in Spielen nur selten wirkliche Vorteile.


----------



## SnaxeX (1. Oktober 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Die 64 ist beim UV effizienter. Beim selben eff.Takt brauchst Du weniger Volt.
> Außerdem kannst Du den HBM von Haus aus mehr OC.
> Die 56 müsste man ja ca. 15% OC und  Das kostet auch Watt und fordert ne höhere Lüftereinstellung.
> (bei TimeSpy Test 1 liegt die 64 bei 50fps und die 56 bei 43..44fps, was bei modernen Games mit AC immer passieren kann)
> ...



Mhm ok - 500€ sind halt echt happig, die 400€ würden sich da eher mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren^^




JonnyWho schrieb:


> hat schonmal wer gemerkt das der Laberthread hier nur durch ne Handvoll leute am Leben gehalten wird ?



Ist das nicht immer so? Ist beim Ryzen Thread, wo ich selber "mehr" unterwegs bin genau dasselbe. Es gibt nicht viele Leute, die sich über ihre Hardware so sehr austauschen wollen, das sind dann halt immer "dieselben".


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (1. Oktober 2018)

Da ich euch noch Benchmarks zur 64 Liquid schulde, gibt es abseits der Bildraten noch irgendwelche andere Messwerte, die euch bei der Karte interessieren?


----------



## Gurdi (1. Oktober 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> Alles auf Maximum, Extrem gestellt
> Das Beste was man einstellen kann!
> Kannst gerne Gegenbenchen …



Welche Auflösung denn? 4k?



Zwock7420 schrieb:


> 870?!?  Da muß doch irgendwas gewaltig verkehrt sein!


Man sollte Einzelwerte nicht direkt als Messlatte nehmen. Er hat Hynixspeicher es kann also durchaus sein das der lediglich bis 870geht. Es kann aber auch sein das er vorher den Coretakt so ans Limit gebracht hat das die zusätzliche Bandbreite dann den Core instabil werden lässt. Deswegen sollte man eigentlich auch immer separat die Werte clocken.



JonnyWho schrieb:


> hat schonmal wer gemerkt das der Laberthread hier nur durch ne Handvoll leute am Leben gehalten wird ?


Neidisch? Die Veganer sind halb ne gute Community.


----------



## Richi1605 (1. Oktober 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> hab hier mal ein vid hochgeladen da kannste schön sehen das der takt dauerhaft anliegt.
> 
> YouTube



Was sagt HBM Temperatur auf dauer ? 

Aber WTF echt nice


----------



## kloanabua (1. Oktober 2018)

Neues Problemspiel gefunden.
Escape from Tarkov akzeptiert nur max 1075 MHz HBM Takt sonst Freeze.
Langsam sollten aber alle laufen hoff ich.
Battlefield 1 und 5 Beta wollten schon 1085 MHz nicht fressen.
Oder kann das noch an was anderem liegen ? [emoji848]

PS: Hab gestern den neuen Treiber mit DDU installiert und nach ner halben Stunde oder so hatte ich vom Desktop nur beim Internet browsen diesen Bluescreen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (1. Oktober 2018)

HBCC aktiviert?


----------



## WhoRainZone (1. Oktober 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ja normal sind 900..925 kein Problem.
> Bei Banana anscheinend schon.
> 
> Als positive Überraschung war letztens bei ner RX56Nano sogar HBM= 975 möglich.


Meine Nano zieht auch 975 @1000mv, mehr habe ich noch nicht versucht. Das kommt dann, sobald der Waterblock drauf ist


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (1. Oktober 2018)

JonnyWho schrieb:


> hat schonmal wer gemerkt das der Laberthread hier nur durch ne Handvoll leute am Leben gehalten wird ?



Ist das nicht immer so? Es gibt hier in meinen Augen mehrere Subforen, die nur von einer kleinen Anzahl an Leuten am Leben gehalten wird.


----------



## arcDaniel (1. Oktober 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Ist das nicht immer so? Es gibt hier in meinen Augen mehrere Subforen, die nur von einer kleinen Anzahl an Leuten am Leben gehalten wird.



Ist doch nicht schlimm, zumindest sollte das heissen, ass nur noch die wirklich interessierten hier sind und die Hater auch weg sind.

Meine Vega ist jetzt zwar verkauft, verfolge das Thema dennoch gerne. Da der Käufer sich hier herum treibt, hoffe ich auch noch von meiner Ex-Karte lesen zu können.


----------



## kloanabua (1. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> HBCC aktiviert?


Wenn auf den Bluescreen bezogen glaub ja, bin mir nicht mehr sicher ob ich's vorher oder nacher angemacht hab.
Normal hab ich HBCC immer an.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dunnlock (1. Oktober 2018)

Ach, ich lese gerne hier mit, ist immer mal informativ. 

Mein HBM konnte ich auch bis auf 1140 bringen und er läuft stabil, bei 1160 hatte ich noch weisse Artefakte und ich bin lieber auf Nummer sicher gegangen.
Momentan bin ich noch etwas am experimentieren welche maximale Takt bei 950mv/1000mv geht. Dazu eignet sich Witcher 3 ganz gut. Ausserdem zieht die Karte bei dem Spiel am meisten, so um die 230W.
Bei anderen sind es zwischen 170W und 190W.

Leider bekomm ich den 3DMark irgendwie nicht zum laufen, der hängt immer bei der Systemerkennung fest -.-


----------



## ATIR290 (1. Oktober 2018)

Nun, Bei Forza Horizon Händisch ALLES auf komplettes Maximum, Ultra sprich Extreme stellen
Dann seids auch nur bei ca. 45 fps.


----------



## Gurdi (1. Oktober 2018)

Dunnlock schrieb:


> Ach, ich lese gerne hier mit, ist immer mal informativ.
> 
> Mein HBM konnte ich auch bis auf 1140 bringen und er läuft stabil, bei 1160 hatte ich noch weisse Artefakte und ich bin lieber auf Nummer sicher gegangen.
> Momentan bin ich noch etwas am experimentieren welche maximale Takt bei 950mv/1000mv geht. Dazu eignet sich Witcher 3 ganz gut. Ausserdem zieht die Karte bei dem Spiel am meisten, so um die 230W.
> ...



du kannst die Systeminfo deinstalleren dann klappt das. Ansonste nach dem starten des Benchmarks in den Taskmanager un die Threads der Systeminfo einfach alle schließen.
@Kloanabu: wenn HBCC aktiviert ist und der HBM wird instabil reißt er das ganze System mit.


----------



## drstoecker (1. Oktober 2018)

Richi1605 schrieb:


> Was sagt HBM Temperatur auf dauer ?
> 
> Aber WTF echt nice






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (1. Oktober 2018)

lol 42 Grad, davon kann ich nur Träumen. Eiswolf @ its best


----------



## Averdan (1. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Meine Vega ist jetzt zwar verkauft, verfolge das Thema dennoch gerne. Da der Käufer sich hier herum treibt, hoffe ich auch noch von meiner Ex-Karte lesen zu können.



Ja ich lese auch brav mit  Warte noch auf das Packet und dann werde ich sie mal ein paar Tage streicheln bevor ich sie in meinen Wasserkreislauf einbaue.  
Backplate neues ist auch schon bestellt, und zur Sicherheit auch ein paar neue Wärmeleitpads. 
Mir  ist nämlich beim auseinandernehmen meines Wakü-Blocks von meiner MSI R9  390 aufgefallen, dass die sich binnen 2 Jahren teilweise ziemlich  versteift haben und ein paar leicht bröslig geworden sind.

Sobald alles läuft werde ich mal berichten 



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Hag eigentlich jemand  eine Vega 64 preiswert abzugeben?


Sobald ich mit dem Umbau fertig bin, werde ich meine Asus Strix Vega 64 OC im Marktplatz anbieten. Wurde original im Juli 2018 gekauft und bis dato nur ein bisserl in Spielen benutzt.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (1. Oktober 2018)

An die Profis: Sobald ich irgendeine Einstellung im Wattman ändere friert jedes Game nach ein paar Sekunden ein, mit anschließendem Blackscreen bzw. der Monitor bekommt kein Signal mehr. Bei SWToR hab ich auch nach etwa ne halben Stunde, bei Standard-Settings den Blackscreen. Ich werd sie wohl einschicken müssen oder habt ihr vielleicht noch Ideen was man noch machen kann. Die Temperaturen sind im großen und ganzen OK. Hotspot liegt bei knapp 98 Grad.


----------



## Gurdi (1. Oktober 2018)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> An die Profis: Sobald ich irgendeine Einstellung im Wattman ändere friert jedes Game nach ein paar Sekunden ein, mit anschließendem Blackscreen bzw. der Monitor bekommt kein Signal mehr. Bei SWToR hab ich auch nach etwa ne halben Stunde, bei Standard-Settings den Blackscreen. Ich werd sie wohl einschicken müssen oder habt ihr vielleicht noch Ideen was man noch machen kann. Die Temperaturen sind im großen und ganzen OK. Hotspot liegt bei knapp 98 Grad.



Was für eie Karte hast du und wann gekauft?


----------



## Lighting-Designer (1. Oktober 2018)

Sapphire V64 LC letztes Jahr direkt zu Release gekauft. Werd mich mal an den Händler wenden.


----------



## Rallyesport (1. Oktober 2018)

V64LC und dann knapp 100° Hot Spot da muss ich mich ja schon anstrengen für das mit meinem nicht so optimalen Umbaukünsten und Eiswolf hin zu bekommen, ich glaube da stimmt was nicht bei dir


----------



## Gurdi (1. Oktober 2018)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Sapphire V64 LC letztes Jahr direkt zu Release gekauft. Werd mich mal an den Händler wenden.



Ja würde ich reklamieren an deiner Stelle. Es besteht aber die Gefahr das die Karte EOL ist.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (1. Oktober 2018)

Naja was schlechteres können Sie mir ja nicht zurückschicken. Schlimmstenfalls gibts das Geld zurück. Dann kann ich mir was neues suchen und hab evtl. mehr Glück.


----------



## Ralle@ (1. Oktober 2018)

Die LC ist definitiv EOL und das schon lange.
Sapphire (die haben die ganzen LC gefertigt) hat die Produktion schon im Februar eingestellt. Und sonst wollte / konnte keiner.


----------



## Gurdi (1. Oktober 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Die LC ist definitiv EOL und das schon lange.
> Sapphire (die haben die ganzen LC gefertigt) hat die Produktion schon im Februar eingestellt. Und sonst wollte / konnte keiner.



Das wirft natürlich die Frage auf ob man nicht doch lieber selbst hand anlegt, da die LC wirklich ne feine Karte ist vor allem wegen dem selektierten Chip.

@ATIR: Dein gewünschter Benchmark, 4k Max Out mit HDR.
Im laufe des Tages soll noch ein Patch kommen, der könnte auswirkungen auf die Performance haben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIR290 (1. Oktober 2018)

Danke, Perfekt
Hatte 42 fps mit selben Settings natürlich


----------



## Rallyesport (2. Oktober 2018)

Akzeptiert Sapphire nicht den Kühlertausch? 
Da könnte man wirklich mal drunter schauen und gucken was da im Argen liegt. 
Aber davon abgesehen sollte der Hotspot mit 100° unter Last nicht für die Treiberabstürze beim ändern von Werten verantwortlich sein.
Das riecht für mich wirklich nach defekter Graka, auch wenn ich ihm das nicht wünsche, denn so ne LC ist schon was feines <3


----------



## RX480 (2. Oktober 2018)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Hast du einen link zu dem Reviewer "@HDR-Refresh-Schwäche" ab ca. 110Hz?



Also ich habe das Review gefunden. Das ist der Einzige Reviewer, der auf das Problem hinweist, was ja auch bei allen Monis/TV`s zu beachten wäre:
Frequenz > Responsetime ist nicht optimal!
Samsung C32HG70 Review - TFT Central
The main issue from a gaming point of view though was the response times. VA panels often have problems here, 
but the slow rise times caused some issues. This led to black smearing on moving content, 
particularly on darker backgrounds which you can't eliminate. 
The slow overall response times also created a limitation with the refresh rate, 
making it less than optimal to use the screen above about 100Hz.

Das ist aber mit FS2 evtl. schon viel besser.(muss vom Game unterstützt werden , z.Bsp. FC5)
Für die kommenden 4k mit QuantumDot wäre das eh kein Problem, weil DP1.4 eh nur 98Hz RGB4:4:4 HDR10 kann.
YUV wäre für die 4k bei Preisen von 2,5k € eh nur als Murks zu bezeichnen.


----------



## RX480 (2. Oktober 2018)

Zwock7420 schrieb:


> 870?!?  Da muß doch irgendwas gewaltig verkehrt sein!



HBM 870 kann an dem Hynix liegen. (alle Custom 56 ?)
Vllt. sind ja einige mit Hynix hier im Thread und können mal was dazu sagen.

Die Nanos scheinen dagegen Samsung zu haben und gut zu laufen.
Da wäre für ein moderates 24/7 wahrscheinlich die Nano derzeit besser geeignet.
(mehr als moderat nicht, wegen dem Lüfter)


----------



## RX480 (2. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> du kannst die Systeminfo deinstalleren dann klappt das. Ansonste nach dem starten des Benchmarks in den Taskmanager un die Threads der Systeminfo einfach alle schließen.
> @Kloanabu: wenn HBCC aktiviert ist und der HBM wird instabil reißt er das ganze System mit.



Bei hohem OC hängt sich der Startbildschirm gerne auf, wenn die P6 Spannung zu niedrig ist.
Ausserdem nehme ich immer fps-Limit.


----------



## RX480 (2. Oktober 2018)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Mhm ok - 500€ sind halt echt happig, die 400€ würden sich da eher mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren^^



Die 64 kannst Du dann halt etwas länger nutzen. Das passt dann schon.
Schau mal was Gurdi so rausholt.


----------



## LDNV (2. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> So langsam bekomme ich den Eindruck das Gigabyte es da irgendwie zu gut gemeint hat mit seiner Konstruktion.
> Die Gigabyte hat ja ein sehr eigenwilliges Konzept mit der Spannungsversorgung. Die Karte legt eine besonders niedrige Spannung an um die Wandlerverluste zu minimieren. Das scheinen manche Karten schlicht nicht zu schaffen was man da konfiguriert hat. Hat wer hier die Karte mal parat? Ein Auszug aus der PP Table wäre mal interessant von der Karte.



Hast du mich vergessen mein Schatz?
Ich hab zu der Gigabyte doch so ziemlich alles gegeben was möglich ist 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RX480 (2. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich muss mich hier mal selbst loben.



btw.
Wenn einer Lob verdient hat, dann Du.
Immer schön , wenn Du in den Reviews gleich mal testest. Da sieht man wie eine gut eingestellte Vega abgeht, vs HBM-Krüppel@Stock im Review.

Mal was Anderes . Ich bin ja noch auf uralten Treiber wg. WHQL und Cf.
Habe gehört, die Neuen sollen Anders performen. Die Shader werden wohl besser ausgelastet und Geometrie soll 
besser laufen. Dadurch dann Verbrauch etwas anders und evtl. auch mal ein hohes OC instabil oder stabiler.


----------



## RX480 (2. Oktober 2018)

Der Fairness halber:
1080ti für 519,-€
https://cyber-go.org/

Ist der Shop OK ?


----------



## drstoecker (2. Oktober 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Der Fairness halber:
> 1080ti für 519,-€
> https://cyber-go.org/
> 
> Ist der Shop OK ?


Fake Shop, Finger weg!!!


----------



## panthex (2. Oktober 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Der Fairness halber:
> 1080ti für 519,-€
> https://cyber-go.org/
> 
> Ist der Shop OK ?



Wenn man sich bei sowas nicht sicher ist, immer aus dem Impressum die Umsatzsteuernummer ziehen und googlen.
In diesem Fall wie stoecker schon sagt, fake und schon mehrfach auffällig geworden.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (2. Oktober 2018)

Das als Zahlungsmethode nur Vorkasse angeboten wird, ist auch ein sicheres Zeichen.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (2. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das wirft natürlich die Frage auf ob man nicht doch lieber selbst hand anlegt, da die LC wirklich ne feine Karte ist vor allem wegen dem selektierten Chip.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich hatte mit dem Eiswolf schon die Probleme und hab den Originalkühler wieder montiert.  Allerdings mit neuen Pads und neuer Paste. Ich versteh einfach nicht warum das von heut auf morgen kam. Das einzige Spiel was ich im Moment zocke ist SWToR. 
Und UV lief bei der Karte nie. Jegliche Änderung verursachte genau die Probleme die ich jetzt habe. Das einige was ich noch nicht Probiert habe is die Spannung auf 1300mV zu setzen. 
Das teste ich jetzt mal.


----------



## drstoecker (2. Oktober 2018)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Ich hatte mit dem Eiswolf schon die Probleme und hab den Originalkühler wieder montiert.  Allerdings mit neuen Pads und neuer Paste. Ich versteh einfach nicht warum das von heut auf morgen kam. Das einzige Spiel was ich im Moment zocke ist SWToR.
> Und UV lief bei der Karte nie. Jegliche Änderung verursachte genau die Probleme die ich jetzt habe. Das einige was ich noch nicht Probiert habe is die Spannung auf 1300mV zu setzen.
> Das teste ich jetzt mal.


Könntest du nochmal auflisten welche Probleme du genau hast und ob die auch mit der eiswolf vorhanden waren. Netzteil hattest du ein 1200w rum oder? Haste mal was anderes außer swtor getestet, vllt 3dmark?


----------



## Lighting-Designer (2. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab alles probiert was ich installiert hab. Dazu Noch 3DMark, SWToR und Guild Wars 2. Sobald ne das Spiel Last auf die Karte bringt gibt´s nen Freeze mit anschließendem Blackscreen. Im Balanced Modus dauerts länger, alle anderen Modi innerhalb von 30 Sekunden.


----------



## Gurdi (2. Oktober 2018)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Ich hab alles probiert was ich installiert hab. Dazu Noch 3DMark, SWToR und Guild Wars 2. Sobald ne das Spiel Last auf die Karte bringt gibt´s nen Freeze mit anschließendem Blackscreen. Im Balanced Modus dauerts länger, alle anderen Modi innerhalb von 30 Sekunden.



Ich vermute das deine WLP gebrutzelt wurde. Mach mal frische WLP drauf und sei dabei nicht so garstig.



LDNV schrieb:


> Hast du mich vergessen mein Schatz?
> Ich hab zu der Gigabyte doch so ziemlich alles gegeben was möglich ist
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


 Zieh mal bitte aus dem original Bios die PPT von der Gigabyte.



RX480 schrieb:


> btw.
> Wenn einer Lob verdient hat, dann Du.
> Immer schön , wenn Du in den Reviews gleich mal testest. Da sieht man wie eine gut eingestellte Vega abgeht, vs HBM-Krüppel@Stock im Review.
> 
> ...


Das ändert sich ständig bei den Treibern. Den niedrigeren Verbrauch hat man aber wieder abgeschafft, da gab es offensichtlich Probleme mit. Den C32 hab ich auch, ich schau mir das mal an.Wobei ich kein wirliche Spiel habe was im Max Out in HDR über 100Fps läuft.


----------



## Zwock7420 (2. Oktober 2018)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Ich hab alles probiert was ich installiert hab. Dazu Noch 3DMark, SWToR und Guild Wars 2. Sobald ne das Spiel Last auf die Karte bringt gibt´s nen Freeze mit anschließendem Blackscreen. Im Balanced Modus dauerts länger, alle anderen Modi innerhalb von 30 Sekunden.




Mal mit dem anderen Bios probiert?


----------



## tobse2056 (2. Oktober 2018)

Ich würde sie einschicken, im schlimmsten fall  gibt es eine Zeitwert Gutschrift und je nach dem wieviel du bezahlt hast kannst dir eine neue Custom holen und machst noch Gewinn dabei.


Solange du den Fehler reproduzieren kannst wird auch  der Händler das einsehen.


----------



## Dunnlock (2. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> du kannst die Systeminfo deinstalleren dann klappt das. Ansonste nach dem starten des Benchmarks in den Taskmanager un die Threads der Systeminfo einfach alle schließen.
> @Kloanabu: wenn HBCC aktiviert ist und der HBM wird instabil reißt er das ganze System mit.



Nach der Drinstallation läuft es, das mit dem Taskmanager hatte ich schon probiert. Da konnte ich die Systeminfo nie schliessen, warum auch immer


----------



## Lighting-Designer (2. Oktober 2018)

Hab doch erst letztes Wochenende neue MX4 auf die GPU geschmiert und neue Pads auf die Spannungswandler.  Das sollte also nicht das Problem sein.


----------



## tobse2056 (2. Oktober 2018)

Ich weis einfach nicht mehr weiter mit meiner Vega.
Heute Spackt die Karte mal wieder rum.

Keine 5 Minuten unter Last schaltet sich die Karte ab,Kein Signal mehr am Monitor,Lüfter gehen aus und ich muss nen Hardreset machen.Und es lässt sich immer wieder reproduzieren.
Das Problem hatte ich letzte Woche schon mal, ist jedesmal unter Last abgestürzt und lies sich immer wieder reproduzieren. Hatte danach dann alles für die RMA vorbereitet  und wollte es am nächsten Tag einfach nochmal reproduzieren für die Fehlerbeschreibung an Mindfactory.

Aber da lief die Karte wieder ohne Probleme ,selbst 10 Stunden im Turboprofil  bei 260Watt  ASIC Power lief es die ganze Nacht durch. Also hab ich von der RMA abgesehen und seitdem lief die Karte auch wieder problemlos in allen Games.
Und heute fängt es wieder von vorne an.


Meine Befürchtung ist jetzt das ich sie einschicke und Mindfactory die Karte testet und auch keinen Fehler feststellt.


Gibt es einen Benchmark oder ein Spiel der besonders fordernd ist und Vega besonders schnell zum Crashen bringt?


----------



## gaussmath (2. Oktober 2018)

Hat Duvar schon in einem anderen Thread gepostet: YouTube

Der Typ meint, dass ein 7nm Gaming Vega Refresh in den nächsten 3 Monaten die Bühne betreten wird.


----------



## moonshot (2. Oktober 2018)

Cryengine 1 killt meine Karte sehr zuverlässig mit UV. Und Dauntless den Speicher. Das wären so meine 2 Worstcase Szenarien.

Edit: Ich glaube das größte Hindernis für Vega 2 ist die Fertigungskapazität. In 7 nm bringt Zen 2 deutlich mehr Gewinn und der Gamingsektor ist da einfach nicht groß genug. Zumal Vega als Gamingkarte doch zugegebener Maßen einen eher schlechten Ruf hat. Dann lieber das ganze Team an Navi arbeiten lassen. Midrange ist halt von der Stückzahl her schon deutlich interessanter.


----------



## Gurdi (2. Oktober 2018)

Vermintide 2 killt alles.


----------



## LDNV (2. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Zieh mal bitte aus dem original Bios die PPT von der Gigabyte.



Kann ich morgen gerne machen, da bin ich erst wieder Zuhause 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Freiheraus (3. Oktober 2018)

Kann es sein, dass die ersten Vega 64 Karten knapp werden? Mindfactory hat keine Liefertermine für die Nitro+ und die Strix, einige Modelle sind bei immer weniger Händler zu bekommen.  

Btw, bei mir war bisher Batman Arkham Knight recht kritisch was Vega-UV/OC betraf.


----------



## EyRaptor (3. Oktober 2018)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die ersten Vega 64 Karten knapp werden? Mindfactory hat keine Liefertermine für die Nitro+ und die Strix, einige Modelle sind bei immer weniger Händler zu bekommen.
> 
> Btw, bei mir war bisher Batman Arkham Knight recht kritisch was Vega-UV/OC betraf.



Vllt. werden die jetzt wieder verstärkt gekauft, da die Turing Karten ja doch "bisschen" teuer sind .


----------



## Gurdi (3. Oktober 2018)

Die Verfügbarkeit ist aktuell wirklich wieder auf einem bescheidenen Niveau angekommen.


----------



## ATIR290 (3. Oktober 2018)

Endweder wirklich in baldiger Zukunft ein Nachfolger/ Ersatz oder die Händler bestellen Vega nicht mehr nach! ?


----------



## Richi1605 (3. Oktober 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Hat Duvar schon in einem anderen Thread gepostet: YouTube
> 
> Der Typ meint, dass ein 7nm Gaming Vega Refresh in den nächsten 3 Monaten die Bühne betreten wird.



ok, wenn das stimmt muss ich Anfagen zu sparen xD


----------



## ATIR290 (3. Oktober 2018)

Alle Sagen Bullshit, aber die 35-40% sind genau dies was eine RTX 2080 in vielen Spielen schneller ist als Vega 64
und Vega verkaufte sich besser als Fiji jemals war.

Somit könnte man die Zeit bis 2020 locker überbrücken wenn Dezember bis Jänner 2019 die Karte erscheinen sollte.
Die Midrange Chip schiebt man mit Navi dann im Frühjahr - Sommer 2019 nach.


----------



## panthex (3. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe mit meiner Frontier übrigens massiv Treiberprobleme, der einzige Treiber von den mir aktuell angebotenen, der stabil läuft, ist der 18.4.1.

18.4.1 -> stabil, auch in OC/UV
18.7.1 -> läuft, aber nicht stabil mit OC/UV
18.8.1 -> Radeon Settings starten nicht
18.9.3 -> händisch installiert, Radeon Settings starten nicht

Die Treiber laufen dann zwar im Hintergrund, da sich die Radeon Settings aber nicht öffnen, kann ich im WattMan nichts anpassen und das Overdrive'N'Tool erkennt den Treiber nicht richtig und lässt mich auch nichts ändern.
Ich hoffe, dass der 18.9.3 endlich mal wieder vernünftig läuft, wenn er offiziell als Pro Driver supportet wird...


----------



## gaussmath (3. Oktober 2018)

Richi1605 schrieb:


> ok, wenn das stimmt muss ich Anfagen zu sparen xD



Wenn das stimmt, dann wandert das Ding schneller in mein Gehäuse als ein Rehkitz mit dem Schwänzchen wackeln kann.


----------



## drstoecker (3. Oktober 2018)

Musst mal grad den Artikel aus Ende April nochmal verlinken zwecks Vega 20. ich denke die Prognosen sind vielversprechend wenn die denn stimmen.
Early AMD Vega 20 3DMark11 benchmark result emerges | VideoCardz.com


----------



## Gast20190527 (3. Oktober 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Vllt. werden die jetzt wieder verstärkt gekauft, da die Turing Karten ja doch "bisschen" teuer sind .



Die Logik passt eigentlich nicht weil keine Vega 64 auf 1080 Ti Niveau war bisher und die RTX Karten ja erst anfangen.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Oktober 2018)

Es haben durchaus ein paar Leute gewartet was die RTX jetzt wirklich bringen bevor man sich dann doch dazu entschieden hat kleiner zu kaufen. Ging mir nicht anders, ist nur wegen der wieder eher überzogenen V64 Preise eine GTX1080 geworden.


----------



## blazethelight (3. Oktober 2018)

panthex schrieb:


> Ich habe mit meiner Frontier übrigens massiv Treiberprobleme, der einzige Treiber von den mir aktuell angebotenen, der stabil läuft, ist der 18.4.1.
> 
> 18.4.1 -> stabil, auch in OC/UV
> 18.7.1 -> läuft, aber nicht stabil mit OC/UV
> ...



Dem ist so.

Ich habe mich bewusst wieder für den Q2 Enterprise Treiber entschieden, da dort der Treiberwechselmodus funktioniert inkl. Gaming Mode.
Sonst ging immer nur der Pro Treiber mit den neuen Treibern (inkl. neueren RX Vega Treibern).


----------



## panthex (3. Oktober 2018)

blazethelight schrieb:


> Ich habe mich bewusst wieder für den Q2 Enterprise Treiber entschieden, da dort der Treiberwechselmodus funktioniert inkl. Gaming Mode.



Den hatte ich bis dato auch immer, dort lief der Treiberwechselmodus aber nur mit dem 18.4.1 reibungslos, wie gesagt der 18.7.1 auch, aber mit Instabilitäten.
Teste aktuell den 18.7.1 Pro aus, allerdings lieber auch erst einmal mit dem Treiberwechsel zum 18.4.1 Gaming, vielleicht liegt es ja auch am "Unterbau", dass die Neueren bei mir nicht gehen.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Oktober 2018)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> Die Logik passt eigentlich nicht weil keine Vega 64 auf 1080 Ti Niveau war bisher und die RTX Karten ja erst anfangen.



Was hat das damit zu tun? Weil die RTX Preise völlig überzogen sind haben die Leute zu kleineren Modellen gegriffen. Sieht man deutlich an den angezogenen Preisen bei V64 und 1080. Die 1080ti scheint bald ausverkauft.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (3. Oktober 2018)

Nicht mal der 3DMark 11 läuft auf Standardsettings durch. Hab Sapphire kontaktiert und die meinten in nem anderen PC testen. Hab nur keinen 2. PC mit nem dicken NT.  Werde morgen meinen Händler anrufen und die Karte in die RMA geben. Ich hoffe wieder eine LC zu bekommen. Zur Not nehme ich auch die Frontier LC. ^^


----------



## drstoecker (3. Oktober 2018)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Nicht mal der 3DMark 11 läuft auf Standardsettings durch. Hab Sapphire kontaktiert und die meinten in nem anderen PC testen. Hab nur keinen 2. PC mit nem dicken NT.  Werde morgen meinen Händler anrufen und die Karte in die RMA geben. Ich hoffe wieder eine LC zu bekommen. Zur Not nehme ich auch die Frontier LC. ^^



schau mal hier

Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen


----------



## Lighting-Designer (3. Oktober 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> schau mal hier
> 
> Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen



Ich bau seit 20 Jahren meine PCs selbst und bin auch sonst fit was Windows & Co. angeht. Die Karte verkraftet einfach keine Last mehr und wird deshalb zur Reparatur bzw. Tausch eingeschickt.


----------



## tobse2056 (3. Oktober 2018)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Ich bau seit 20 Jahren meine PCs selbst und bin auch sonst fit was Windows & Co. angeht. Die Karte verkraftet einfach keine Last mehr und wird deshalb zur Reparatur bzw. Tausch eingeschickt.



Glaube er meinte nicht das du dir Hilfe suchen sollst, sondern jemanden bei dem du deine Karte mal testen kannst


----------



## Lighting-Designer (3. Oktober 2018)

Jo, aber da ist niemand in der Nähe von Trier.  Ich bring die am Wochenende zu nem Freund.


----------



## McZonk (3. Oktober 2018)

SO, nachdem mich die Arbeit die letzten Wochen doch sehr fest im Griff hatte und der Rest der wenigen Zeit natürlich erstmal für die Familie drauf ging, habe ich heute wirklich erstmalig wieder Zeit meinen Einkauf von vor einigen Wochen eingehend zu betreuen. (Oh Gott...) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für den Zweit(-Ryzen)-Rechner habe ich mir nämlich aus Spieltrieb auch mal eine Vega gegönnt. Die Erstimpressionen zur 64er ASUS Strix will ich direkt mal festhalten. Meine ersten Tests habe ich mit aufgedrehtem Witcher in 4k (als Worstcase-Test) durchgeführt.

Out-of-the-Box nach rund 20 Minuten Witcher:
Takt (GPU/MEM): 1.410 - 1.415 MHZ / 945 MHz
GPU-Tmax: 76 °C
HBM-Tmax: 82 °C
Hotspot Tmax: 92 °C
VRM (GPU/MEM): 103 / 92 °C
VGPU: 0,875 - 1,000 Volt
P(Asic): 220 W
Drehzahl (offenes Seitenpanel, PC liegt): ~1.600 UPM
Leistungsaufnahme an Steckdose: 360 W

Danach gings direkt ans OverdriveNTool - Ziel war ein Profil, das aus Leistungssicht den Standardzustand packt, dabei aber deutlich effizienter aggiert:

Die Maßnahme war doch sehr erfolgreich und ist aus Taktsicht noch nicht auf das letzte MHz getrimmt, läuft aber auch stundenlang Witcher-stabil. Das ist mir dann wichtiger als 2-3-6-10 MHz mehr:
Takt (GPU/MEM): 1.457 - 1.462 MHZ / 1.000 MHz
GPU-Tmax: 75 °C
HBM- Tmax: 82 °C
Hotspot Tmax: 90 °C
VRM (GPU/MEM): 98 / 89 °C
VGPU: 0,856 - 0,875 Volt
P(Asic): 185 W
Drehzahl (offenes Seitenpanel, PC liegt): ~1.260 UPM
Leistungsaufnahme an Steckdose: 310 W

Mehr Leistung, deutlich weniger Leistungsaufnahme und auch noch leiser - Win, win, win! Da mir die Temperaturen (insbesondere VRM!) aber gar nicht schmecken und ich sowieso noch etwas anderes vor hatte (man sieht es schon an der Lüfterarmada im Hintergrund): Die Kiste wird zeitnah auf Wakü umgebaut - ich geh dann mal Folgeinvestitionen leisten.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Oktober 2018)

Überleg dir doch mal den Ghettomod, der ist meiner Ansicht nach das beste für die Karte und kostet dich nichts wenn du gute Lüfter rum liegen hast.
Dein  HBM sollte übrigens mit den eingestellten Werten 1020 auf dem HBM locker packen.


----------



## McZonk (3. Oktober 2018)

Hatte den HBM auch schon auf 1050 MHz laufen, bin dann aber fürs Ausloten der GPU erstmal wieder auf ganz sichere Werte zurück. Da kümmere ich mich im nächsten Zug drum. 

Bzgl dem Ghetto-Mod: ich habe im Gehäuse schon massiv Radifläche verbaut. Ich brauche eigentlich nur noch den STRIX-Wakühler und die Pumpe aus einem alten Rechner. Danach ist dann hoffentlich erstmal Ruhe bei den Temperaturen. 

Sieht der Experte denn sonst noch verschenktes Potential?


----------



## tobse2056 (3. Oktober 2018)

McZonk schrieb:


> Mehr Leistung, deutlich weniger Leistungsaufnahme und auch noch leiser - Win, win, win! Da mir die Temperaturen (insbesondere VRM!) aber gar nicht schmecken und ich sowieso noch etwas anderes vor hatte (man sieht es schon an der Lüfterarmada im Hintergrund): Die Kiste wird zeitnah auf Wakü umgebaut - ich geh dann mal Folgeinvestitionen leisten.




Im Vergleich zu meiner Strix sind VRM Temps durchaus ok, meine gehen bis auf 110-112 Grad hoch bei Stock Einstellungen.
Allerdings steht meine auch grad hinter mir und ist versandbereit zum einschicken, hängt vielleicht auch damit zusammen. 

Ich verstehe aber auch nicht warum die Strix so heiße VRM's hat, die sind ja direkt an den Kühler angebunden.
Was wurde bei den anderen Herstellern anders gemacht?


----------



## McZonk (3. Oktober 2018)

Das Wärmeleitpad sieht recht dick aus und die Qualität kann man evtl. auch hinterfragen (Tipp: aktuelle PCGH ). Zudem hat ASUS auf eine zusätzliche rückseitige Wärmeableitung über die Backplate verzichtet und damit auch Potential verschenkt.


----------



## blazethelight (3. Oktober 2018)

McZonk schrieb:


> SO, nachdem mich die Arbeit die letzten Wochen doch sehr fest im Griff hatte und der Rest der wenigen Zeit natürlich erstmal für die Familie drauf ging, habe ich heute wirklich erstmalig wieder Zeit meinen Einkauf von vor einigen Wochen eingehend zu betreuen. (Oh Gott...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schön nachvollziehbar.
Danke dir.

Sollte nicht AMD selbst deiner Karte in P7 1100 mV gegeben haben laut Monitor?
Was bringen einem dann die 910 mV via ODT?

Update: Sehe erst jetzt, dass der erste Screen vom Default Profile war, Entschuldige.


----------



## HunterChief (3. Oktober 2018)

hi,
sehr schön die Asus-Vega ... und echt gut, das du die Temperaturen deiner Spannungsversorgung auslesen kannst.
Die Frage ist nur warum kann ich das nicht ? 

An die Sapphire Nitro+ Veganer ... könnt Ihr die VRM-Temps auslesen ?

Gruß


----------



## Downsampler (3. Oktober 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Hat Duvar schon in einem anderen Thread gepostet: YouTube
> 
> Der Typ meint, dass ein 7nm Gaming Vega Refresh in den nächsten 3 Monaten die Bühne betreten wird.



Ich meine AMD wird die kleinen Karten dieses Jahr raushauen, als RX 680 mit GDDR6 für die neue Einsteigerklasse und den neuen Navi Anfang nächstes Jahr nachschieben und damit die RTX Produkte schlagen. Vega 7 nm für Gamer wurde doch schon von Fr. Su verneint, soweit ich das mitgelesen habe.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Oktober 2018)

McZonk schrieb:


> Hatte den HBM auch schon auf 1050 MHz laufen, bin dann aber fürs Ausloten der GPU erstmal wieder auf ganz sichere Werte zurück. Da kümmere ich mich im nächsten Zug drum.
> 
> Bzgl dem Ghetto-Mod: ich habe im Gehäuse schon massiv Radifläche verbaut. Ich brauche eigentlich nur noch den STRIX-Wakühler und die Pumpe aus einem alten Rechner. Danach ist dann hoffentlich erstmal Ruhe bei den Temperaturen.
> 
> Sieht der Experte denn sonst noch verschenktes Potential?



Du wirst mit den Einstellungen nicht mehr als 1020 einstellen können, da der Uncoretakt dafür zu niedrig ist. Ansonsten sieht das sehr gut aus würde ich sagen. Was dir noch evtl. fehlt ist eine Booststufe für Spiele die gut mit der Auslastung skalieren wie z.B. Battlefront 2, Wolfenstein 2 oder Forza Horizon 4. Da verschenkst du sonst Leistung.



tobse2056 schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu meiner Strix sind VRM Temps durchaus ok, meine gehen bis auf 110-112 Grad hoch bei Stock Einstellungen.
> Allerdings steht meine auch grad hinter mir und ist versandbereit zum einschicken, hängt vielleicht auch damit zusammen.
> 
> Ich verstehe aber auch nicht warum die Strix so heiße VRM's hat, die sind ja direkt an den Kühler angebunden.
> Was wurde bei den anderen Herstellern anders gemacht?



Mit dem Ghettomod gehen die VRM Temps ja eigentlich gut runter, es dürfte eine Sache des Lüfteraufbaus sein, weniger des Kühlkörpers.



HunterChief schrieb:


> hi,
> sehr schön die Asus-Vega ... und echt gut, das du die Temperaturen deiner Spannungsversorgung auslesen kannst.
> Die Frage ist nur warum kann ich das nicht ?
> 
> ...



Jede VEGA hat Sensoren an den SpaWas. Leider werden diese únregelmäßig angezeigt.GPU Z zeigt dir die Werte an, einfach mal mehrmals Neustarten und dann in GPU Z reinschauen. Mal zeigt er die an, mal nicht.Warum das so ist weiß keiner.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HunterChief (3. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Jede VEGA hat Sensoren an den SpaWas. Leider werden diese únregelmäßig angezeigt.GPU Z zeigt dir die Werte an, einfach mal mehrmals Neustarten und dann in GPU Z reinschauen. Mal zeigt er die an, mal nicht.Warum das so ist weiß keiner.



Hi,
nö... macht meine NIE. Auch in HWINFO64 noch NIE gesehen.
Gruß


----------



## drstoecker (3. Oktober 2018)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Ich bau seit 20 Jahren meine PCs selbst und bin auch sonst fit was Windows & Co. angeht. Die Karte verkraftet einfach keine Last mehr und wird deshalb zur Reparatur bzw. Tausch eingeschickt.


hatte das auf deine Vega bezogen!


----------



## McZonk (3. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Du wirst mit den Einstellungen nicht mehr als 1020 einstellen können, da der Uncoretakt dafür zu niedrig ist. Ansonsten sieht das sehr gut aus würde ich sagen. Was dir noch evtl. fehlt ist eine Booststufe für Spiele die gut mit der Auslastung skalieren wie z.B. Battlefront 2, Wolfenstein 2 oder Forza Horizon 4. Da verschenkst du sonst Leistung.


Da komme ich nicht ganz mit (d.h. kenne die Zusammenhänge SOC/HBM nur am Rande) - wie ist dann aber Folgendes zu erklären (vgl. Anhang)?



Gurdi schrieb:


> Mit dem Ghettomod gehen die VRM Temps ja eigentlich gut runter, es dürfte eine Sache des Lüfteraufbaus sein, weniger des Kühlkörpers.


Da würde ich jetzt doch widersprechen wollen. Sollte einzig die Belüftung das Problem sein, sollte eine Drehzahlerhöhung/Kaltluftzuführung bei den vorhandenen Lüftern einen überproportionalen Einfluss auf die VRM-Teamperaturen haben. Das kann ich beides bei der Strix nicht bestätigen. Ich vermute da vielmehr auch den Aufbau (eben jenes dicke Wärmeleitpad, sowie die fehlende rückseitige Kühlung) als Mitverursacher. Soll heißen: das Gesamtkonstrukt hat noch Luft nach oben.

@Gurdi: hast du bzgl. des oportunistischen Turbos noch etwas wo ich mich schlau lesen kann. Oder was genau muss ich dafür machen?


----------



## hellm (3. Oktober 2018)

schon gesehn?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OHs433_oJY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Oktober 2018)

McZonk schrieb:


> Da komme ich nicht ganz mit (d.h. kenne die Zusammenhänge SOC/HBM nur am Rande) - wie ist dann aber Folgendes zu erklären (vgl. Anhang)?
> 
> 
> Da würde ich jetzt doch widersprechen wollen. Sollte einzig die Belüftung das Problem sein, sollte eine Drehzahlerhöhung/Kaltluftzuführung bei den vorhandenen Lüftern einen überproportionalen Einfluss auf die VRM-Teamperaturen haben. Das kann ich beides bei der Strix nicht bestätigen. Ich vermute da vielmehr auch den Aufbau (eben jenes dicke Wärmeleitpad, sowie die fehlende rückseitige Kühlung) als Mitverursacher. Soll heißen: das Gesamtkonstrukt hat noch Luft nach oben.
> ...



Oh interessant. Bei den Referenzkarten geht der HBM nicht über 1020 wenn die SOC Clock so niedrig ist. Wundert mich dass das bei der Asus geht. Muss mal da in das Bios schaun, ist wohl wie bei der LC ne höhere SOC Clock eingepflegt.
Ja, das mit dem Boost integrieren ist tatsächlich nicht so einfach, man muss dafür idealerweise 2-3 Booststufen im Overdrive einpflegen die alle auf stabilität getestet sind. Anschließend steuert man die Karte über das Powerlimit.
So sieht das bei mir aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dabei ist P5 meine Basis, also quasi mein Undervolt während P6 & P7 nur boosten dürfen wenn mein PL das zulässt. Wenn ich Zeit habe mach ich mal ne Buildbeschreibung dazu.
Du könntest jetzt deinen P7 auf P5 legen von den Werten und hantierst mit mehr Takt und höhere Spannung dann auf P6 & P7. Ist aber nicht nicht leicht stabil zu bekommen, das schon mal vorweg.



@Hellm: Ja aber ist noch reichlich spekulativ wie ich finde.Klingt aber verheisungsvoll.


----------



## hellm (3. Oktober 2018)

sicherlich, gibt ja bisher nicht mal genug Infos für einen Teaser zum Film..  Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt was passiert. Nicht nur Vega 7nm, auch Polaris 30 in 12nm steht noch im Raum. Wenn das Sinn ergeben soll.. naja, wie gesagt, wird glaube ich noch spannend. Und hoffentlich hab ich noch vor Weihnachten was zum basteln.


----------



## SnaxeX (3. Oktober 2018)

Was sind eigentlich so die Taktraten, die PowerColor/Sapphire Vega 56 schaffen? (Also die kleineren Kühler Versionen). Eigentlich habe ich ja mittlerweile überlegt zur Asus Vega 64 zu greifen, aber sind 1.457 MHz nicht etwas wenig? Klar, die 1.700MHz einer LC wird sie nicht schaffen aber etwas mehr habe ich jetzt doch erwartet oder bin ich da komplett falsch im Bilde?
Mal abgesehen von so manchen Temperaturen bilde ich mir ein, dass da die kleinen Vegas doch besser sind oder?




Downsampler schrieb:


> Ich meine AMD wird die kleinen Karten dieses Jahr raushauen, als RX 680 mit GDDR6 für die neue Einsteigerklasse und den neuen Navi Anfang nächstes Jahr nachschieben und damit die RTX Produkte schlagen. Vega 7 nm für Gamer wurde doch schon von Fr. Su verneint, soweit ich das mitgelesen habe.



Davon hat man doch bis jetzt gar nichts gehört, dass dieses Jahr irgendwas für Spieler rauskommen wird - ist ja auch mittlerweile Oktober, wird langsam spät fürs Weihnachtsgeschäft. Und Navi soll ja generell nur Mittelklasse werden um für nen Mid-Range Preis auf das Niveau einer Vega 64 zu kommen?
Es war mal im Gespräch eine neue Polaris zu releasen im wieder etwas verbesserten Verfahren (hauptsächlich Effizienz, nicht Taktraten)?


----------



## moreply (3. Oktober 2018)

Die Hot Spot Temperatur kommt mir sehr Suspekt vor. GPU Temp liegt bei 40°C und der Hotspot angeblich bei 70°C das ist ein Delta von 30 Kelvin.

Wurde denn schon abschließend erklärt was der Hot Spot genau ist? Wirklich ein Hardware Sensor oder irgendeine Rechnerrei von GPU Z.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Oktober 2018)

moreply schrieb:


> Die Hot Spot Temperatur kommt mir sehr Suspekt vor. GPU Temp liegt bei 40°C und der Hotspot angeblich bei 70°C das ist ein Delta von 30 Kelvin.
> 
> Wurde denn schon abschließend erklärt was der Hot Spot genau ist? Wirklich ein Hardware Sensor oder irgendeine Rechnerrei von GPU Z.



Also es ist definitiv ein Sensor von AMD der Werte ausgibt.
Es ist vermutlich der Punkt zwischen HBM und GPU Core auf dem Interposer der gemessen wird. Dieser ist quasi von beiden Hitzequellen eingeschlossen und kann seine Abwärme nicht direkt abführen.

@Snaxe:Wer sagt das eine Strixx nur 1457Mhz schafft? Das ist ein massiver Undervolt. Eine Strixx läuft auch mit 1,6+


----------



## moreply (3. Oktober 2018)

Aber mit Wasserkühlung 70°C. Kann eigentlich fast nicht sein.

Aber wenn er eh nur beide Hitze quellen zusammen erfasst ist es ja eigentlich egal


----------



## Gurdi (3. Oktober 2018)

moreply schrieb:


> Aber mit Wasserkühlung 70°C. Kann eigentlich fast nicht sein.
> 
> Aber wenn er eh nur beide Hitze quellen zusammen erfasst ist es ja eigentlich egal



Naja er addiert die nicht auf, so ist das nicht zu verstehen.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (3. Oktober 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> hatte das auf deine Vega bezogen!


War mir später auch klar. Ich bringe die Karte spätestens am Samstag mal zum Händler.


----------



## moreply (3. Oktober 2018)

Er erfasst die abwärme beider Hitzequellen an dem Punkt wo beide am größten sind.

Oder liege ich falsch?


----------



## arcDaniel (3. Oktober 2018)

Also bei kir war die Hotspot Temperatur immer in einem Bereich welcher für eine Wassergekühlte GPU normal ist. Die normale GPU Temp war aber immer unrealistisch niedrig.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## moreply (3. Oktober 2018)

Welche werte hattest du denn?


----------



## arcDaniel (3. Oktober 2018)

Bei voller Auslastung so 48-52grad Hotspot aber unter 40grad GPU Temp.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chatstar (3. Oktober 2018)

Habe auch eine Vega64 Strixx von Asus , bin ganz zufrieden, die macht mit etwas UV stabil so um 1730mhz

Mal eine Frage, mit welchen Tool kann ich auslesen welches Bios aktiviert ist?


----------



## tobse2056 (3. Oktober 2018)

Chatstar schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage, mit welchen Tool kann ich auslesen welches Bios aktiviert ist?



mit GPU-Z kannst es anzeigen lassen . Gehst in GPU-Z auf Advanced und im Dropdown Menü kannst es dann auswählen was angezeigt werden soll.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Richi1605 (3. Oktober 2018)

hellm schrieb:


> sicherlich, gibt ja bisher nicht mal genug Infos für einen Teaser zum Film..  Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt was passiert. Nicht nur Vega 7nm, auch Polaris 30 in 12nm steht noch im Raum. Wenn das Sinn ergeben soll.. naja, wie gesagt, wird glaube ich noch spannend. Und hoffentlich hab ich noch vor Weihnachten was zum basteln.



Hoffen wir mal das 7nm gaming Vega nicht genauso Teuer wird wie eine 2080ti, falls es eine 7nm Vega wirklich gibt


----------



## Sharijan (3. Oktober 2018)

Hoffe lieber das die 7nm Vega bessere Verfügbarkeit haben wird ^^


----------



## Gurdi (3. Oktober 2018)

moreply schrieb:


> Er erfasst die abwärme beider Hitzequellen an dem Punkt wo beide am größten sind.
> 
> Oder liege ich falsch?



Ja so quasi. Also dort wo sich die Hitze beider trifft und gegebenenfalls staut. Dort wo der Kit sitzt zwischen HBM und GPU. Das ist wahrscheinlich auch der Grund warum man mit unterschiedlichen Packages experimentiert hat.


----------



## Chatstar (3. Oktober 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> mit GPU-Z kannst es anzeigen lassen . Gehst in GPU-Z auf Advanced und im Dropdown Menü kannst es dann auswählen was angezeigt werden soll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK Danke, aber meinte die Stellung von dem BiosSwitch an der Karte, gibt ja das Spar-Bios und das Power-Bios, wenn ich unter GPUZ gucke steht da Board Power Limit 220 W, kann man das auch prüfen mit GPUZ?


----------



## Gurdi (3. Oktober 2018)

Na du weist doch auf welcher Position der Schalter sitzt, außerdem kannst du am Power Limit festmachen welches Bios aktiv ist.


----------



## Elistaer (3. Oktober 2018)

Hofft erst einmal das überhaupt eine 7nm Gaming kommt denn daran glaube ich noch nicht sonst gäbe es schon leaks wie bei Zen2 mit dem sample eines R7 3700x oder so der 4.0 GHz bei 4.5 GHz boost schafft. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chatstar (3. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Na du weist doch auf welcher Position der Schalter sitzt, außerdem kannst du am Power Limit festmachen welches Bios aktiv ist.



Ja der Schalter zeigt in Richtung PC Gehäuse, bei Board Power Limit 220 W  ist dann das Spar-Bios aktiv, richtig?


----------



## tobse2056 (3. Oktober 2018)

Chatstar schrieb:


> OK Danke, aber meinte die Stellung von dem BiosSwitch an der Karte, gibt ja das Spar-Bios und das Power-Bios, wenn ich unter GPUZ gucke steht da Board Power Limit 220 W, kann man das auch prüfen mit GPUZ?



Du kannst es bei Asus am Bios Namen feststellen.

Power Bios  687FHB.16.1.1.0.AS01M
Quiet Bios    687FHB.16.1.1.0.AS04S


----------



## Gurdi (3. Oktober 2018)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Hofft erst einmal das überhaupt eine 7nm Gaming kommt denn daran glaube ich noch nicht sonst gäbe es schon leaks wie bei Zen2 mit dem sample eines R7 3700x oder so der 4.0 GHz bei 4.5 GHz boost schafft.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk



AMD CEO Lisa Su to deliver CES 2019 keynote on high-performance computing - VideoCardz.com


----------



## Richi1605 (3. Oktober 2018)

"...Dr. Lisa Su will deliver a keynote address at the upcoming CES® 2019.  Dr. Su’s address is scheduled for Wednesday, January 9 at 9:00 AM...."

"In 2019, AMD will catapult computing, gaming, and visualization  technologies forward with the world’s first 7nm high-performance CPUs  and GPUs, providing the power required to reach technology’s next  horizon."

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt !


----------



## Chatstar (3. Oktober 2018)

Hört sich interessant, hatte aber gehofft das noch dieses Jahr die neue AMD Mittelklasse in 7nm kommt.


----------



## Richi1605 (3. Oktober 2018)

Chatstar schrieb:


> Hört sich interessant, hatte aber gehofft das noch dieses Jahr die neue AMD Mittelklasse in 7nm kommt.



Mittelklasse ?? o.O
Wir reden hier von VEGA 20 in 7nm für Gaming und hoffen das die auf dem 2080 leistungslevel liegt..... (oder drüber )

Mittelklasse wäre dann der RX580 refresh in 12nm glaube solte der kommen, hoffe irre mich nicht


----------



## moonshot (3. Oktober 2018)

Vega 20 in 7 nm langsamer als ne RTX 2080ti wäre trotzdem ein Marketingdesaster. 
Ein Polaris Refresh für 200-300€ scheint mir da doch vernünftiger.


----------



## gaussmath (3. Oktober 2018)

Erwartet man wirklich, dass eine 2080 Ti geschlagen wird? Die Leute wären froh, wenn das Niveau einer 1080 Ti erreicht werden würde. Realität macht bescheiden.


----------



## Richi1605 (4. Oktober 2018)

Erwarten nicht, hofft man  
reines Wunschdenken


----------



## Downsampler (4. Oktober 2018)

Na die 10 FPS mehr, die die 1080 ti gegenüber der Vega 64 hat, braucht man eigentlich auch nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (4. Oktober 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Erwartet man wirklich, dass eine 2080 Ti geschlagen wird? Die Leute wären froh, wenn das Niveau einer 1080 Ti erreicht werden würde. Realität macht bescheiden.



Eine Vega 20 etwas über 2080er Niveau zu einem besseren Preis würde die ganze Turing Riege sinnlos machen und würde einschlagen wie ne Bombe.


----------



## ATIR290 (4. Oktober 2018)

Rechne exakt darauf zielt AMD auch ab.
RTX 2080 OC Versionen, sprich zwischen RTX 2080 und 2080TI für 549 Euro wie im Video gesehen.


----------



## Gurdi (4. Oktober 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Rechne exakt darauf zielt AMD auch ab.
> RTX 2080 OC Versionen, sprich zwischen RTX 2080 und 2080TI für 549 Euro wie im Video gesehen.



Das ist auch locker drin, zu dem Preis, was Nvidia da aktuell abzieht ist eh Abzocke.


----------



## Ralle@ (4. Oktober 2018)

Wird AMD nie machen, die wollen auch max Geld scheffeln.
Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn AMD und Nvidia da insgeheim ihre Preise absprechen, wollen doch schließlich alle nur unser Geld.


----------



## gaussmath (4. Oktober 2018)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Na die 10 FPS mehr, die die 1080 ti gegenüber der Vega 64 hat, braucht man eigentlich auch nicht.



Ein "ambitionierter Enthusiast" würde jetzt sagen:"Oh, es liegen Welten zwischen der 1080 Ti und der Vega  64". Tatsächlich sind es 20-30% im Mittel, also im Grunde knapp unterhalb der Wahrnehmungsschwelle, gemäß Blindtest mit statistischer Signifikanz. Aber die psychologische Wirkung von 30% sind enorm. Das darf man nicht vergessen. Hat man ja in den Forenkriegen beobachten können. Diese Differenz hat darüber entschieden, dass Vega als Fail wahrgenommen wurde in der Gameröffentlichkeit. 

Für mich persönlich sieht es so aus: ich habe derzeit eine 1080 Ti. Der Wechsel zu einer Vega wäre für mich ein zu großes Downgrade gewesen. Ich wäre aber zu einem Sidegrade bereit, weil ich mal wieder eine AMD Karte haben und auch meine Skills im Bereich OpenCL ausbauen möchte.


----------



## Ralle@ (4. Oktober 2018)

20 - 30% darf man aber auch nicht unterschätzen.
Bei 4K zählt jedes FPS und da nimmt man dann gern die Mehrleistung mit. Vega als Fail, würde ich jetzt nicht sagen aber AMD hätte es besser machen können. Der Launch war ein Fail, zu viel negatives und das bleibt dann in den Köpfen hängen.


----------



## RX480 (4. Oktober 2018)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Nicht mal der 3DMark 11 läuft auf Standardsettings durch. Hab Sapphire kontaktiert und die meinten in nem anderen PC testen. Hab nur keinen 2. PC mit nem dicken NT.  Werde morgen meinen Händler anrufen und die Karte in die RMA geben. Ich hoffe wieder eine LC zu bekommen. Zur Not nehme ich auch die Frontier LC. ^^



Hatte am Anfang 2017 auch Probleme mit Balanced in meinem sehr speziellen Sys mit Cf auf 1+3.
Mit UV aber Alles Paletti.


----------



## RX480 (4. Oktober 2018)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Na die 10 FPS mehr, die die 1080 ti gegenüber der Vega 64 hat, braucht man eigentlich auch nicht.



Vor Allem wenn der passende schnelle Moni dran hängt.
Frametime + Inputlag @ HDR10

btw. 
Manche kriechen aus Ihren Löchern...
2017 war ja kaum Einer zum Reden und Vergleichen bei HDR da. 
(auch 3dC war geradezu lächerlich- keiner der selbsternannten Experten hatte einen Moni/Tv)

EDIT:
Habe bei dem Cf-Review von Ralle auch mal meinen Senf dazugegeben.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...md-rx-vega-64-lc-crossfire-4.html#post9527618


----------



## tobse2056 (4. Oktober 2018)

Überall liest man von Problemen mit der Vega. Auch die RMA Quote scheint mir recht hoch zu sein.
Das sind Punkte warum ich mir grad überlege zu einer 1080/ 1080ti zu wechseln , falls der Händler mir meine defekte Vega anerkennt  und ich neue umgeöffnte  zuschickt bekomme die ich gut verkaufen kann.

Ich mag AMD Karten, besonders die Treiber sind super. 
Aber bei Nvidia steckt ich die Karte einfach in den PC , schieb das Powerlimit hoch und dann läuft die einfach.Aber wahrscheinlich ist auch grad nur der Frust in mir den ich mit der Karte bisher hatte.


----------



## panthex (4. Oktober 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Wird AMD nie machen, die wollen auch max Geld scheffeln.



Ryzen? Threadripper?


----------



## RX480 (4. Oktober 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Überall liest man von Problemen mit der Vega.
> Aber bei Nvidia steckt ich die Karte einfach in den PC , schieb das Powerlimit hoch und dann läuft die einfach.




Dann geh halt mal in einen NV-HDR Thread. Bei jedem W10-Update fliegen die Jungs raus, weil NV irgendwelche Specs nicht einhält. Der 500MB-Wundertreiber ist eine Ansammlung von Cheats(um nicht zu sagen Bullshit).
Pascal ist EOL. 

btw. 
Fairerweise muss man noch dazu sagen, das auch ältere TV`s nicht mehr kompatibel sind.
Da muss man sich am Besten im 3dC-HDR-Moni/TV- Thread schlau machen.
Fürs Gästezimmer werde ich mal mit nem alten Thomson schauen was geht.
311-15 ist ganz nett.
Thomson 43UC6326 LED-Fernseher (43 Zoll, 4K Ultra HD, Smart-TV) online kaufen | OTTO
Fürs Wozi warte ich noch auf HDMI2.1 zu nem normalen Preis. Dann hoffentlich 2020 auch mit ner großen Navi.
Polaris Refresh wäre mir da zu schwach.
Am PC ist der CHG70 mit HDR600 vollkommen ausreichend und hat nur ein seeehr geringes Inputlag. FUNZT

Für 4k HDR@60Hz gibt es nen rel. preiswerten LG:
Test: LG 27UK850-W - Hardware-Journal - Results from #3
Hat da jemand Erfahrungswerte. Bei Qualität bitte entspr. Preis bewerten. (für nen 2,0T€ logischerweise anders)


----------



## tobse2056 (4. Oktober 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Dann geh halt mal in einen NV-HDR Thread. Bei jedem W10-Update fliegen die Jungs raus, weil NV irgendwelche Specs nicht einhält. Der 500MB-Wundertreiber ist eine Ansammlung von Cheats(um nicht zu sagen Bullshit).
> Pascal ist EOL.
> 
> btw.
> ...



ja , das Gras auf der anderen Seite des Zauns ist immer grüner.Am besten hole ich mir eine Konsole  und spiele nur noch Fortnite 

Wahrscheinlich hast du ja recht,hätte mir bei Nvidia genauso passieren können das eine Karte nicht so richtig möchte und Probleme macht.


----------



## Downsampler (4. Oktober 2018)

Hehe. Zum Fortnite Spielen braucht man doch kein Vega oder 1080. xD


----------



## RX480 (4. Oktober 2018)

Wozu PC ? Galaxy tuts auch.

@tobse
Nochmal, nur weil Du ein Montagsteil hattest brauchst Du eigentlich nicht im Vegathread ne komische NV empfehlen. 
Die haben echt systemische Probleme. Welche Gen. soll man Kaufen, mangelhafte Austattung, Preise etc. .
Von fehlenden Monitoren und deren Preisen ganz zu schweigen.
Mein CHG70 ist seit über einem Jahr auf dem Markt. Gsync-HDR10 = ? 
daher
AMD ist von den Spec`s viel moderner und sicher noch ne ganze Weile "up to Date". 
Kein Bedarf an RTX.  Und von der Leistung her brauch ich die Ti auch net. 
Da schafft ein RX56Cf-min.Setting unter 1V schon RTX2080ti@Stock.


----------



## Downsampler (4. Oktober 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> 20 - 30% darf man aber auch nicht unterschätzen.
> Bei 4K zählt jedes FPS und da nimmt man dann gern die Mehrleistung mit. Vega als Fail, würde ich jetzt nicht sagen aber AMD hätte es besser machen können. Der Launch war ein Fail, zu viel negatives und das bleibt dann in den Köpfen hängen.



Naja 4K ist noch nicht wirklich gut spielbar. Das dauert noch eine Weile. 1440p ist momentan die Auflösung, die von den neuen Gens relativ gut bedient wird. Mit FHD hat es auch Jahre gebraucht bis man darauf gut Spielen konnte, vorher mit 1024x768 war es auch so ein langer Krampf, bis das mal gescheit lief usw. Siehe unter anderem div. Forenbeiträge, die RTX 2080 zeigen in Wolfenstein 4K, wo auf den Screenshots die Meldung erscheint "Der Videospeicher ist nicht ausreichend".


----------



## Chatstar (4. Oktober 2018)

Könnte es den sein das AMD Vega20 per Treiber auch für Gamer zugänglich und wäre das wünschenswert?


----------



## SnaxeX (4. Oktober 2018)

Da die AMD RX 580 Sapphire Nitro 8GB in Österreich noch gut weggeht (200-300€), habe ich mir für 520€ jetzt eine Asus Vega 64 gekauft, einfach weil der CPU-Overhead noch einmal weniger ist und ich mir mehr Leistung so in manchen Spielen erhoffe. Sollte ich unzufrieden sein, kommt sie halt wieder zurück. Anfang nächste Woche sollte sie dann da sein.


----------



## blazethelight (4. Oktober 2018)

@ Ralle:

Vielen Dank für deinen tollen Bericht und deine wertvolle Zeit!

Wenn ich lese, welche Opfer du bringen musstest, damit die beiden Vegas auch Testbereit waren...

Die professionellen Testmethoden und die nachvollziehbaren Ergebnisse sind Top.

Deine Beschreibungen waren auch sehr angenehm und interessant zu lesen.
Nochmals vielen Dank! [emoji847]


----------



## RX480 (4. Oktober 2018)

@Ralle+Downsampler
AMD hat Vega eigentlich nie explizit für 4k beworben. Daher Alles OK.
Ohne h20 ist die 64 nichts für 4k.(64LC braucht da schon P+P) 
Games dann noch auf 98% Qualität + Tess auf 8x. (Gamemurks kritisch unter die Lupe nehmen, ggf. einzeln reduzieren)
Die 64+64LC reichen für 3440x1440.
Den Rest macht freesync. (außerdem keine Performance-Einbuße mit HDR)
Mit ordentlichen Engines @ low-level geht auch ne 64 für 4k, manchmal sogar die 56OC.
Schaut Euch mal Gurdi an, der meistens bei den Reviews/Threads noch seinen eigenen Testlauf zeigt. 

FUNZT


----------



## tobse2056 (4. Oktober 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wozu PC ? Galaxy tuts auch.
> 
> @tobse
> Nochmal, nur weil Du ein Montagsteil hattest brauchst Du eigentlich nicht im Vegathread ne komische NV empfehlen.
> ...



Ich empfehlen hier gar nix. Mir ist nur die Häufung von Problemen aufgefallen , wie der WLP  Geschichte und unebenen Kühlern und sonstiger Produktionsbedingter kram.
Und da hab ich einfach nur MEINE Gedanken geäußert ob eine Nvidia nicht doch besser wäre, da man nicht so viel optimieren muss um ein gutes Ergebnis zu erhalten.

Ich war bisher auch super zufrieden mit der Vega 64 ,die  Framestimes waren super und dank Freesync lief es echt gut.
Das meine Karte Probleme  hat ist eine Sache für sich, aber man darf doch mal überlegen ob nicht vielleicht doch wechselt, besonders da die Probleme "gefühlt" öfters vorkommen als bei der Konkurrenz.


----------



## SnaxeX (4. Oktober 2018)

Ich hätte da ein paar Fragen an euch:

1) Was sind so die Sachen, auf die man beim OC/UV einer Vega 64 achten sollte? 
2) Was sind so die Taktraten, die man sich erwarten kann? 
3) Was ist der HBM Takt, den man sich erwarten kann? Auch wenn die Asus anscheinend ein leichtes HotSpot Problem zu haben scheint, hoffe ich doch, dass die Karte sich als "gut" erweist.

Edit: Wie sehr erweißen sich als 90 Grad bei einem Hotspot als kritisch? Ich habe mich jetzt nur auf die allgemeinen Messungen hier verlassen und da an sich die Asus ja einen dicken Kühler hat. ABer der tomshardware Test liest sich ja doch etwas kritisch. Ich bin am Überlegen doch die Bestellung zu stornieren und auf eine Red Devil/Sapphire Nitro zu warten, bis die auf 520€ kommen...

Edit 2: Selbst die Gigabyte, mit den vermeintlich kleineren Kühler, scheint da angenehmere Temperaturen zu haben, bin gerade wirklich am Überlegen zu stornieren und stattdessen diese zu bestellen - ist ja sogar 40€ billiger. Was ist von euch da die allgemeine Meinung?

Edit 3: In Österreich gibt es derzeit nur folgende Modelle:

Sapphire Pulse Radeon RX Vega 56 für 480€
Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX Vega 56, 8GB für 480€
Gigabyte Radeon RX Vega 64 Gaming OC 8G für 490€
Asus Radeon RX Vega 64 Strix für 520€

die restlichen beginnen ab 570€ und da bin ich eigentlich nicht gewillt, das zu zahlen. Knapp 500€ sind meine Grenze. Warten bis vielleicht eine andere mal runterspringt oder sein Glück versuchen, ob ich eine gute Gigabyte 64 erwische?


----------



## Zwock7420 (4. Oktober 2018)

Die Gigabyte ist mit Vorsicht zu genießen, damit hatten meine ich schon einige Leute hier Probleme... Die Nitro und die Red Devil sind hingegen die besten Customs.


----------



## SnaxeX (4. Oktober 2018)

Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Die Gigabyte ist mit Vorsicht zu genießen, damit hatten meine ich schon einige Leute hier Probleme... Die Nitro und die Red Devil sind hingegen die besten Customs.



Und sowohl die Nitro als auch die Red Devil sind bei den Vegas am teuersten. Ist ja an sich in Ordnung, ist nur blöd wenn man für denselben Preis einer Sapphire/Red Devil Vega 56 eine Vega 64 bereits bekommt.


----------



## Rolk (4. Oktober 2018)

@SnaxeX
Bei dem Angebot hast du schon das beste bestellt denke ich. Die beiden RX56 von Sapphire sind natürlich auch wärmstens zu empfehlen, aber zu den Preisen muss das nicht sein.


----------



## SnaxeX (4. Oktober 2018)

Rolk schrieb:


> @SnaxeX
> Bei dem Angebot hast du schon das beste bestellt denke ich. Die beiden RX56 von Sapphire sind natürlich auch wärmstens zu empfehlen, aber zu den Preisen muss das nicht sein.



Ok danke. Ich hab mir auch gedacht, ich lass sie mal herkommen, dann schaue ich mal, wie die Temperaturen und Taktraten so ausfallen und dann kann ich ja innerhalb von 14 Tagen es mir weiter anschauen. Klar, die RX56 von Sapphire sind wirklich gut, aber wenn ich für nur nen geringen Aufschlag die RX64 bekommen kann, dachte ich mir, ich greif lieber zur größeren Version. Danke jedenfalls!


----------



## drstoecker (4. Oktober 2018)

Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Die Gigabyte ist mit Vorsicht zu genießen, damit hatten meine ich schon einige Leute hier Probleme... Die Nitro und die Red Devil sind hingegen die besten Customs.


Könnte im Nachhinein am fehlerhaftem bios gelegen haben.


----------



## ToflixGamer (4. Oktober 2018)

Bin am überlegen, von meiner 390 auf ne Vega 56 zu wechseln - laut diversen Tests scheint mir da die Red Dragon von Powercolor eine der günstigen und trotzdem guten Alternativen zu sein. 
Die kostet bei MF ja grad Mal 400€ und meine 390 könnte ich noch für 150€ loswerden. Was sagt ihr dazu? Sinnvoll?
Mit Undervolting kommt man ja ziemlich gut an die Vega 64@Stock hin.


----------



## Chatstar (4. Oktober 2018)

Wenn du die Leistung von einer v64 anstrebst würde ich direkt eine nehmen, teilweise kaum mehr teurere.


----------



## Zwock7420 (4. Oktober 2018)

ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen, von meiner 390 auf ne Vega 56 zu wechseln - laut diversen Tests scheint mir da die Red Dragon von Powercolor eine der günstigen und trotzdem guten Alternativen zu sein.
> Die kostet bei MF ja grad Mal 400€ und meine 390 könnte ich noch für 150€ loswerden. Was sagt ihr dazu? Sinnvoll?
> Mit Undervolting kommt man ja ziemlich gut an die Vega 64@Stock hin.



Ich hab sie selbst nie in der Kiste gehabt, habe aber bisher nur gutes von der Red Dragon gelesen...


----------



## Dunnlock (4. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe mal wieder festgestellt wie schlecht die Vega bei AC:Origin ausgelastet wird, teilweise nur 50%. Ich habe auch schon spasseshalber die CPU übertaktet aber anscheinend reicht ein 6 Kerner mit SMT und 3,9 GHz nicht aus.
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt wie sich das bei Odyssey verhält. 
Der GPU ist so langweilig das sie manchmal höher taktet als der eingestellte maximal Takt -.-


----------



## Gurdi (4. Oktober 2018)

Dunnlock schrieb:


> Ich habe mal wieder festgestellt wie schlecht die Vega bei AC:Origin ausgelastet wird, teilweise nur 50%. Ich habe auch schon spasseshalber die CPU übertaktet aber anscheinend reicht ein 6 Kerner mit SMT und 3,9 GHz nicht aus.
> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt wie sich das bei Odyssey verhält.
> Der GPU ist so langweilig das sie manchmal höher taktet als der eingestellte maximal Takt -.-



Im neuen sieht das wohl deutlich besser aus.



SnaxeX schrieb:


> Und sowohl die Nitro als auch die Red Devil sind bei den Vegas am teuersten. Ist ja an sich in Ordnung, ist nur blöd wenn man für denselben Preis einer Sapphire/Red Devil Vega 56 eine Vega 64 bereits bekommt.


Ich hab allgemein den Eindruck das nur die AMD Hersteller wirklich sauber produzieren. Probleme mit den Powercolors oder Sapphire kann man wirklich an einer Hand abzählen.



tobse2056 schrieb:


> Ich empfehlen hier gar nix. Mir ist nur die Häufung von Problemen aufgefallen , wie der WLP  Geschichte und unebenen Kühlern und sonstiger Produktionsbedingter kram.
> Und da hab ich einfach nur MEINE Gedanken geäußert ob eine Nvidia nicht doch besser wäre, da man nicht so viel optimieren muss um ein gutes Ergebnis zu erhalten.
> 
> Ich war bisher auch super zufrieden mit der Vega 64 ,die  Framestimes waren super und dank Freesync lief es echt gut.
> Das meine Karte Probleme  hat ist eine Sache für sich, aber man darf doch mal überlegen ob nicht vielleicht doch wechselt, besonders da die Probleme "gefühlt" öfters vorkommen als bei der Konkurrenz.



Man muss sich wirklich fragen was manche  Hersteller sich dabei denken die Customs derart unausgegoren zu Verkaufen. Wobei AMD da sicher ne Mitschuld trägt, vor allem an der HotSpot Problematik.





ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen, von meiner 390 auf ne Vega 56 zu wechseln - laut diversen Tests scheint mir da die Red Dragon von Powercolor eine der günstigen und trotzdem guten Alternativen zu sein.
> Die kostet bei MF ja grad Mal 400€ und meine 390 könnte ich noch für 150€ loswerden. Was sagt ihr dazu? Sinnvoll?
> Mit Undervolting kommt man ja ziemlich gut an die Vega 64@Stock hin.



Die Dragon ist Top und ist schneller als eine V64 Referenz mit UV.


----------



## ToflixGamer (4. Oktober 2018)

Die 64 kostet halt ab über 110€ aufwärts mehr (und das nur für die Asus), die Sapphire sogar noch fast 170€ mehr - ist mir das dann doch nicht ganz wert, für ein paar Prozent mehr Leistung. 

Danke für die Tipps. Wollte eigentlich n neuen Stuhl, aber die Karte ist aktuell interessanter, glaub ich.


----------



## Gurdi (4. Oktober 2018)

Ne Überlegung wäre auch die Nitro + 56er von Caseking für 470 Euro. In der Regel haben die Karten den Samsung HBM, die kannst du dann flashen und bist eigentlich mit den passenden Einstellungen auf exakt der selben Leistung wie die Nitro 64.
Deswegen sind die Karten die sich flashen lassen auch allgemein teurer, Der Unterscheide zu den 64er geflasht ist marginal.


----------



## ToflixGamer (4. Oktober 2018)

Lohnen sich die 70€ Aufpreis denn wirklich so arg, nur wegen dem Samsung-Speicher? Dann wäre halt der Aufpreis zu der 64er auch nicht mehr so groß und betrüge nur 100€... dafür dann aber halt deutlich höherer Verbrauch... hm...


----------



## ATIR290 (5. Oktober 2018)

RX Vega 64 haben eine Bessere Effizienz als alle RX56 Vegas.
Würde immer eine RX Vega 64 vorziehen, man weiss ja nicht was die Zukunft bringen wird. (RayTracing udg. auch auf AMD)


----------



## Richi1605 (5. Oktober 2018)

Dunnlock schrieb:


> Ich habe mal wieder festgestellt wie schlecht die Vega bei AC:Origin ausgelastet wird, teilweise nur 50%. Ich habe auch schon spasseshalber die CPU übertaktet aber anscheinend reicht ein 6 Kerner mit SMT und 3,9 GHz nicht aus.
> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt wie sich das bei Odyssey verhält.
> Der GPU ist so langweilig das sie manchmal höher taktet als der eingestellte maximal Takt -.-



In welcher Auflösung zockst du ?


----------



## RtZk (5. Oktober 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> RX Vega 64 haben eine Bessere Effizienz als alle RX56 Vegas.
> Würde immer eine RX Vega 64 vorziehen, man weiss ja nicht was die Zukunft bringen wird. (RayTracing udg. auch auf AMD)



Raytracing auf einer Vega 64? Viel Spaß mit 3 FPS, die Rohleistung reicht bei weitem nicht genauso wie bei Pascal, AMD wird wohl erst nach Navi eine Karte bringen die Raytracing kann, was aber auch nicht unvernünftig ist, denn eben selbst die 2080 Ti mit spezialisierten Shadern ist viel zu langsam.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> RX Vega 64 haben eine Bessere Effizienz als alle RX56 Vegas.
> Würde immer eine RX Vega 64 vorziehen, man weiss ja nicht was die Zukunft bringen wird. (RayTracing udg. auch auf AMD)



Wieso sollte die 64er Effizienter sein?


----------



## Froschbremse (5. Oktober 2018)

Ich denke das ATIR290 damit ausdrücken möchte das, wenn man z.b. die 56er u. 64er auf den gleichen verbrauch setzt. Man bei der 64 mehr Leistung erhält. 
Oder andreasrum:  Bei gleicher Leistung wird die 64 weniger zu sich nehmen/brauchen.
Wenn man dann 56 u 64 miteinander vergleicht, ist  die 64 das effizientere Modell.


----------



## SnaxeX (5. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ne Überlegung wäre auch die Nitro + 56er von Caseking für 470 Euro. In der Regel haben die Karten den Samsung HBM, die kannst du dann flashen und bist eigentlich mit den passenden Einstellungen auf exakt der selben Leistung wie die Nitro 64.
> Deswegen sind die Karten die sich flashen lassen auch allgemein teurer, Der Unterscheide zu den 64er geflasht ist marginal.



Und die zusätzlichen Shader der Vega 64? Und den dadurch einhergehenden Stromverbrauch?
Siehe Obrige Diskussion wegen „Effizienz“...ich bin mir ja nach wie vor unsicher wegen meinem Kauf. Weil die Caseking Vega 56 wurde 470€ kosten + 20€ Versandkosten nach Österreich.

Versandbestätigung ist in der Nacht übrigens gekommen!


----------



## Froschbremse (5. Oktober 2018)

Shader bleiben gleich beim Flash eines 64er BIOS auf eine 56er. Aus einer 56 wird keine 64
 Ist halt nur interessant wegen der höheren HBM Spannung.  Damit sind dann auf einmal ganz andere HBM Taktraten möglich1000Mhz+ statt ca 950Mhz
Was die Karten brauchen ist Bandbreite. Und ich ziehe deshalb max HBMTakt(-etwas Sicherheit) dem Max GPU Takt vor.


----------



## SnaxeX (5. Oktober 2018)

Froschbremse schrieb:


> Shader bleiben gleich beim Flash eines 64er BIOS auf eine 56er. Aus einer 56 wird keine 64
> Ist halt nur interessant wegen der höheren HBM Spannung.  Damit sind dann auf einmal ganz andere HBM Taktraten möglich1000Mhz+ statt ca 950Mhz
> Was die Karten brauchen ist Bandbreite. Und ich ziehe deshalb max HBMTakt(-etwas Sicherheit) dem Max GPU Takt vor.



Hat die sapphire nitro ein Dual BIOS? Sollten mir die Temperaturen bei der Asus dann doch zu kritisch sein, werde ich es dann wahrscheinlich so machen, hilft nichts.


----------



## Froschbremse (5. Oktober 2018)

Das was dein Budget und Herz dir sagt.


----------



## RX480 (5. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wieso sollte die 64er Effizienter sein?



Bei gleicher Spannung höherer eff. Takt.(wzbw)
Das die 64 insgesamt ein mue mehr verbraucht ist dabei nicht kritisch, sondern die Temp. und der Lüfter.
24/7 mehr Ruhe. Guter AirFlow ist Pflicht.
Bei moderenen Engines mit AC kommt die 56 eh net so schnell an die 64 ran (siehe Timespy Test 1 fps im Anhang).
Da braucht die 56 schnell mal mehr W als die 64 für die gleichen fps. 
Jetzt, nach dem RTX - Start lohnt sich eh nochmal ein 2. Blick auf die Vegas.(HDR für free)

btw.
Hotspot-Temp:
Bei CPU`s mit 95W machen die Leute einen riesen Zirkus aber bei GPU`s mit 200..300W dann Wunder erwarten. NOPE
Oft ist eine zu hohe VDDC der Auslöser. Mit Air geht oberhalb von avg. 0,99V  die Schere zw.  GPU und Hotspot rel. schnell weiter auf.
Zieltemp. sollte man auf 55°..65°C legen. Fps-Limit nur wenig über die min fps. Lüfter lieber 200..500U/min höher als nötig.
 Der regelt dann bei geringerer Last auch schnell wieder runter.(nach der Explosion o.ä.)
Wenn man seine Graka nicht einschätzen kann, mal bei Gurdi nachschauen, ob man mit denselben Einstellung auf ähnliche Temps kommt.
Oder direkt im UV-Thread posten. Da ist gerade eine Dragon von Banana mit Hotspot 84°C , wo ich ein leicht abgemildertes Setting 
als 24/7 vorgeschlagen habe. Da sieht man schön, was min. weniger Spannung bewirkt. 
AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 und RX Vega 56 Overclocking/Undervolting-Thread
siehe Anhang; die Spikes auf 1,09V  sind immer bei Szenwechsel, avg. 0,99...1,31V 
und z.Vgl. ne 64 von Cydras #803
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...cking-undervolting-thread-81.html#post9420326
Hier reichen schon sehr niedrige Settings für eff.1530.( wzbw) Kommt noch deutlich höherer HBM-Takt hinzu.
Bei Customs ist oft VR-Temp und Hotspot rel. höher als mit Ref.Lüfter. Das liegt nach m.E. an zu geringem Druck.
Ob ein Lüftertausch gegen NF9 oder 12 geht wäre zu checken.

Sweetspot:
Nach m.E. sollte man mit der 56 auf 1500..1530 eff. Takt und mit der 64 auf 1540..1570 eff. Takt gehen, was aber schon deutlich erhöhte Lüfter und sinnvolles UV erfordert.
Für Nano hat sich auch 1400 als ausreichend bei entspr. Game-Settings gezeigt. Das dann bei 0,862..0,869V !!!
siehe togglebit #808
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...cking-undervolting-thread-81.html#post9420429
Ne LC kann bei 1600 schön chillen <1,0Vavg.  Ausnahme wäre 4k, wo die LC schon P+P braucht und mit 1640+ laufen sollte.
(da hat dargo im 3dC nen eigenen Thread, mit OverdrivnTool to the max/min gepimpt)

Gamesettings:
Ist überhaupt der Schlüssel zum Erfolg. Aktuell bei ACO die vol. Wolken+Nebel. Man kann auch noch gut mehr pimpen.
Hier einige Beispiele. 
Assassin's Creed Odyssey - Techniktest mit Benchmarks
Mit Vega@>=1440p lohnt sich auch mal die dyn. Auflösung.
(dyn.Auflösung für alle Games per Wattman wäre mein Wunsch für 18.12 = Pendant zu DLSS)


----------



## Dunnlock (5. Oktober 2018)

Richi1605 schrieb:


> In welcher Auflösung zockst du ?



2560 x 1440


----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2018)

@RX 480: So leicht geht die Rechnung nicht auf, ich hab die 56er Ref und die 64er Ref ja mit dem Morpheus jeweils gemessen. Sowohl die Leistung als auch die Leistungsaufnahme an der 12V Schiene.
Man kann der 56er mehr Takt spendieren bei gleichem Verbauch was das GAP deutlich reduziert, außerdem wird die 56er nicht so heiß was meist nochmal ein paar Mhz mehr ermöglicht.

Wenn beide also am Anschlag optimiert sind geben die sich nicht viel, außerdem profitieren die meisten Spiele  eher mehr von höheren Takt als von mehr Shader. Dadurch kann es sogar vorkommen das eine 56er mit circa 50Mhz mehr Takt den man in etwa unter Idealbedingungen aufschlagen kann bei gleichem Verbrauch zur 64er schneller sein kann als eine 64er. Synt. Benchmarks bilden das aber nicht ab.

In einem P/W Balken sehe eine 56er mit gleichem Takt wie eine 64er und identischem HBM jedoch deutlich eleganter aus denke ich. Wichtig dabei ist die Bordpower als Vergleich ran zu ziehen, nicht die ASIC.
In spielen die gut mit den Shadern skalieren ist die 64er jedoch ein gutes Stück schneller, da gibt es keinen Zweifel.

*Da du ja einen HDR Monitor hast, schau mal bei GOG Vorbei, da gibts aktuell Shadow Warrior 2 umsonst das wirklich Klasse aussieht mit HDR.*
GOG.com


----------



## Richi1605 (5. Oktober 2018)

Dunnlock schrieb:


> 2560 x 1440



hm okay. Hatte bis ebend das neue Odysseys an. Und meine Graka auslastung lag bei 99 bis 100% 
Spiele aber auch bei 3440x1440 und alle regler auf Hoch oder Maximal (war vor eingestellt) und Spiel läuft flüssig bis 55-60 FPS 

Zum Spiel selber es ist mega geil, muss sich jeder der es Geschenkt bekommen hat mal geben mit seiner Vega


----------



## Elistaer (5. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe mich einmal nach einer Ablöse für meine 2 24" FHD Monitore umgeschaut und dann einen "Würdigen" Nachfolger gefunden da wollte ich mal fragen ob den hier jemand nutzt, bzw ob jemand dazu seine Erfahrungen darlegen kann.

Samsung C32HG70 ab €' '523,11 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2018)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Ich habe mich einmal nach einer Ablöse für meine 2 24" FHD Monitore umgeschaut und dann einen "Würdigen" Nachfolger gefunden da wollte ich mal fragen ob den hier jemand nutzt, bzw ob jemand dazu seine Erfahrungen darlegen kann.
> 
> Samsung C32HG70 ab €'*'523,11 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



Das Display ist der Hammer.
Samsung C32HG70 im Test. HDR & Freesync 2 for Gaming?


----------



## Elistaer (5. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das Display ist der Hammer.
> Samsung C32HG70 im Test. HDR & Freesync 2 for Gaming?



Den Test hattest du ja schon einmal verlinkt das schwant mir so im Hinterkopf und habe ihn auch interessiert gelesen, HDR ist ja vor allem in Neuen Titeln ein Thema was ich immer wieder lese und da ich mich nun durch gerungen habe ein paar Altlasten aufzulösen wir es zeit dem R5 eine Angemessene GPU entgegen zu stellen in Form von Vega auf Basis der Sapphire Nitro Rx Vega 64.

Ich hab da einfach die schnautze voll von den Treiber Problemen die ich letztes Jahr mit der GTX 960 hatte.


----------



## Zwock7420 (5. Oktober 2018)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Ich habe mich einmal nach einer Ablöse für meine 2 24" FHD Monitore umgeschaut und dann einen "Würdigen" Nachfolger gefunden da wollte ich mal fragen ob den hier jemand nutzt, bzw ob jemand dazu seine Erfahrungen darlegen kann.
> 
> Samsung C32HG70 ab €'*'523,11 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



Ich hab die 27 Zoll Version... den kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen! Würd mich wundern, wenns beim 32er anders wäre!


----------



## EyRaptor (5. Oktober 2018)

Servus Leute,

von mir werden so schnell wohl leider keine Vega Results kommen.
Meine Vega 64 hat bereits das Zeitliche gesegnet (meine Schuld). 

Ich hatte ja die Vega bereits unter dem Wasserblock, allerdings musste ich den nochmal öffnen, da das mounting mit Flüssigmetall zu schlecht war.
Die Schraube von Watercool, die die Backplate mit dem Wasserblock verbindet hatte allerdings einen schlechten Innensechskant.
Neu montieren war so nicht möglich und beim Versuch die Karte von Schraube, Gewinde und Backplate zu befreien ist sie mir dann kaputtgegangen.

Jetzt ist der neue Wasserblock übrig ... 
Naja, vllt. bekomme ich irgendwann irgendwo eine Vega Frontier her, für die ich den Block dann verwenden kann.
Zum Ausgleich hab ich mir jetzt erstmal ne rx 470 gekauft um wieder bissle was mit GPUs zu tun zu haben.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2018)

Oh we, heute ist Tag der kaputten Karten anscheinend. Eben ist bei uns der Strom ausgefallen da hab ich auch nochmal sorgsam meine Vega gecheckt 

Tut mir leid für dich.

@Elli: Wie gsagt das Display ist Top, habe eben mal ein wenig Shadow Warrior 2 getestet mit HDR. Ich finde HDR ist wirklich eine sehr sinnige Aufwertung und ich würde stand heute kein Display mehr ohne kaufen.
Odyssey und Far Cray Supporten auch Freesync 2 , mal sehn ob das demnächst noch mehr Verbreitung findet. Ich hoffe es.


----------



## gaussmath (5. Oktober 2018)

@EyRaptor: Feels bad man, feels bad.


----------



## Zwock7420 (5. Oktober 2018)

Ohje, das ist ja ärgerlich 


EyRaptor schrieb:


> Neu montieren war so nicht möglich und beim Versuch die Karte von Schraube, Gewinde und Backplate zu befreien ist sie mir dann kaputtgegangen.




Aber was genau ist denn passiert? Hast du Bilder, die den Schaden zeigen? Ich hab schon so manche Leiterplatte wieder zurecht gefuscht, vielleicht geht da ja auch noch was...


----------



## ToflixGamer (5. Oktober 2018)

Na ja, die Vega 56 bekommt man ja per UV auf die Leistung einer 64er@Stock, selbst wenn man da nicht rumspielt.
Die 64er von Sapphire kostet halt fast 170€ mehr als die Red Dragon und ob sich das dann lohnt... Bin ja mit meiner 390 auch die letzten 3 Jahre über recht gut klar gekommen.

Die 170€ würde ich dann vermutlich eher mal in nen neuen Stuhl investieren - und dann lieber in ein paar Jahren auf die aktuellere Generation aufrüsten, wenn benötigt.


----------



## EyRaptor (5. Oktober 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die runde Trace an der Kante der Karte ist durchtrennt. Allerdings habe ich dort bereits ohne Erfolg eine Brücke darüber gelötet.
In anderen Bereichen hat die Karte keine sichtbaren physischen Beschädigungen. Ich muss die Karte allerdings noch mit dem Multimeter durchmessen und schauen, ob alle Spannungen vorhanden sind.
Dazu brauche ich aber erst ein PCIe Riser Kabel um gut an die Rückseite der Karte zu kommen.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (5. Oktober 2018)

Beim C32HG70 muss man aber auch aufpassen, dass man keins mit Dreck im Panel oder Pixelfehlern bekommt. Morgen kommt bei mir schon der dritte (und damit der insgesamt zehnte Monitor).


----------



## Zwock7420 (5. Oktober 2018)

Meinst du die Leiterbahn die ganz aussen an der Kante entlang läuft? Die dürfte mit ziemlicher Sicherheit zu flicken sein... und selbst wenn, ich würd mal behaupten, das wird wahrscheinlich nichtmal nen großen Einfluß auf die Funktion der Karte haben.

Kann sein, dass dein GPU-Tach nichtmehr funzt... unwichtig 
Schmeiß doch mal testweise nen Kühler drauf und bau sie ein... ich wette die funzt noch ganz normal


----------



## EyRaptor (5. Oktober 2018)

Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Meinst du die Leiterbahn die ganz aussen an der Kante entlang läuft? Die dürfte mit ziemlicher Sicherheit zu flicken sein... und selbst wenn, ich würd mal behaupten, das wird wahrscheinlich nichtmal nen großen Einfluß auf die Funktion der Karte haben.
> 
> Kann sein, dass dein GPU-Tach nichtmehr funzt... unwichtig
> Schmeiß doch mal testweise nen Kühler drauf und bau sie ein... ich wette die funzt noch ganz normal



Die ist geflickt, aber funktionieren tut sie noch immer nicht. (GND für die LEDs denke ich)
Da muss also noch etwas sein, das ich auf dem PCB allerdings nicht ohne DMM finden kann. 
Hab ich bereits mit Kühler in zwei PCs getestet.

Für feinere Löt-arbeiten brauche ich erst noch neues Equip .


----------



## Zwock7420 (5. Oktober 2018)

Hmm, das ist ja nen Ding... so schlimm sieht der schaden gar nicht aus...

Ich kann dir allerdings aus Jahrelanger Berufserfahrung im bereich Leiterplattenanalyse sagen: FAST immer, wenn eine Beschädigung an einer Baugruppe vorliegt, kann man diese auch optisch in irgend einer Form erkennen... und wenn es nur ein feiner Riss im Kerko ist oder ähnliches... nimm dir ruhig die Zeit und such die LP mit der Lupe ab, wenn noch irgend ein SMD Bauteil abgerissen oder gebrochen oder sonstwas ist, wirst du es wahrscheinlich auch so finden.

Wo wohnst du? Ne Bleipuste oder nen feinen Lötkolben hätte ich zur Hand, für alles weitere könnte ich bei der Arbeit vorbeischaun... sollte ein Teil abgerissen sein, so kann man sicher ermitteln was es war, und es ggf wieder bestücken.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Beim C32HG70 muss man aber auch aufpassen, dass man keins mit Dreck im Panel oder Pixelfehlern bekommt. Morgen kommt bei mir schon der dritte (und damit der insgesamt zehnte Monitor).



Du bist eh ein Glücksritter 
Was machen deine Framedrops`?


----------



## EyRaptor (5. Oktober 2018)

Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Hmm, das ist ja nen Ding... so schlimm sieht der schaden gar nicht aus...
> 
> Ich kann dir allerdings aus Jahrelanger Berufserfahrung im bereich Leiterplattenanalyse sagen: FAST immer, wenn eine Beschädigung an einer Baugruppe vorliegt, kann man diese auch optisch in irgend einer Form erkennen... und wenn es nur ein feiner Riss im Kerko ist oder ähnliches... nimm dir ruhig die Zeit und such die LP mit der Lupe ab, wenn noch irgend ein SMD Bauteil abgerissen oder gebrochen oder sonstwas ist, wirst du es wahrscheinlich auch so finden.
> 
> Wo wohnst du? Ne Bleipuste oder nen feinen Lötkolben hätte ich zur Hand, für alles weitere könnte ich bei der Arbeit vorbeischaun... sollte ein Teil abgerissen sein, so kann man sicher ermitteln was es war, und es ggf wieder bestücken.



Ich bin in BaWü, Groß*raum Stuttgart -> Esslingen.

Dann werde ich nochmal die komplette Karte genau mit dem Fadenzähler absuchen. Vllt finde ich ja noch was.
Wo finde ich denn sehr hoch aufgelöste Bilder/Nahaufnahmen der Referenzkarte, um sie mit meiner Karte zu vergleichen?


----------



## moreply (5. Oktober 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ich bin in BaWü, Groß*raum Stuttgart -> Esslingen.
> 
> Dann werde ich nochmal die komplette Karte genau mit dem Fadenzähler absuchen. Vllt finde ich ja noch was.
> Wo finde ich denn sehr hoch aufgelöste Bilder/Nahaufnahmen der Referenzkarte, um sie mit meiner Karte zu vergleichen?



Sag mir wovon du Fotos brauchst ich mach dir welche 

Ach ja und reicht dir ein X1 auf X16 Riser Kabel? Kann ich dir gerne schicken, dann brauchst du keins Kaufen!


----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2018)

Könnte auch Fotos anbieten, ich baue morgen die 56er Referenz um.


----------



## Zwock7420 (5. Oktober 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ich bin in BaWü, Groß*raum Stuttgart -> Esslingen.
> 
> Dann werde ich nochmal die komplette Karte genau mit dem Fadenzähler absuchen. Vllt finde ich ja noch was.
> Wo finde ich denn sehr hoch aufgelöste Bilder/Nahaufnahmen der Referenzkarte, um sie mit meiner Karte zu vergleichen?



Ui... naja, da bin ich mit Bielefeld wohl etwas zu weit weg...


----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2018)

Um 500 tacken zu retten kann man auch mal ein paar Kilometer fahren


----------



## Zwock7420 (5. Oktober 2018)

Naja, aber für das Geld, was er da an Sprit verbläst, könnte er sich sicher locker selbst nen brandneuen Lötkolben kaufen...


----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2018)

Weiß ja nicht was so en Ding kostet.


----------



## openSUSE (5. Oktober 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Beim C32HG70 muss man aber auch aufpassen, dass man keins mit Dreck im Panel oder Pixelfehlern bekommt. Morgen kommt bei mir schon der dritte (und damit der insgesamt zehnte Monitor).



Nicht mehr oder weniger wie bei jedem anderen Monitor auch.
Bei jemandem der bei 10 (ZEHN!!!) Monitoren etwas zu mosern hat, schrillen bei mir die Alarmglocken.


----------



## Zwock7420 (5. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Weiß ja nicht was so en Ding kostet.



Um ehrlich zu sein weiß ich es auch nicht genau... Ich hab noch nie einen gekauft, nur einmal vor zig Jahren einen geschenkt bekommen...


----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2018)

Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein weiß ich es auch nicht genau... Ich hab noch nie einen gekauft, nur einmal vor zig Jahren einen geschenkt bekommen...


----------



## Olstyle (5. Oktober 2018)

Na ordentliche Weller Station kostet schon über 200€. Hält dann aber auch ein Leben lang.


----------



## Zwock7420 (5. Oktober 2018)

Dann scheint das genau der Grund zu sein, warum ich nicht weiß was eine kostet... meine ist ne Weller, und die hält schonmal mindestens seit den 90ern


----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2018)

Ist eigentlich jemand in der Lage den AC Odissey Benchmark von PCGh nachzustellen. Mich würde da mal die Auswirkung von HBM OC interessieren.
Auch HBCC wäre interessant wie sich dass auf das CPU Limit und das Streaming auswirkt. HDR wurde auch nirgends gebencht komischerweise.


----------



## EyRaptor (5. Oktober 2018)

Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein weiß ich es auch nicht genau... Ich hab noch nie einen gekauft, nur einmal vor zig Jahren einen geschenkt bekommen...



Kannst du mir vllt. einen empfehlen? Vllt. mit einstellbarer temp und verschiedenen kleinen Lötspitzen?

Aber 200 ist mir für meine seltene Benutzung dann etwas zu viel.
Ich glaub 100 ist da eher meine Schmerzgrenze.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Oktober 2018)

Standard nicht nur bei uns in der Firma ist die Weller WS 81. Gibt aber sicher "Geheimtipps" zum halben Preis. 
Meine hat sich mit einem geretteten Mainboard und diversen anderen Kleinigkeiten schon fast refinanziert  .


----------



## Zwock7420 (5. Oktober 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Kannst du mir vllt. einen empfehlen? Vllt. mit einstellbarer temp und verschiedenen kleinen Lötspitzen?
> 
> Aber 200 ist mir für meine seltene Benutzung dann etwas zu viel.
> Ich glaub 100 ist da eher meine Schmerzgrenze.



Also privat arbeite ich halt immer mit meiner Weller, da kann ich in jedem Elektonik-Shop an der Ecke haufenweise passende Lötspitzen dazu kaufen, die auch alle nicht teuer sind. Hab mich mal irgendwann mit verschiedenen größen und formen eingedeckt, und davon zehre ich heute noch...
Bei der Arbeit haben wir auch viele Geräte von Ersa, die an sich auch echt erste Sahne sind...

Aber ein genaues Modell, was günstig und gut ist oder so kann ich dir da leider nicht nennen.

Prinzipiell kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass man solche hochweitigen Teile auch ohne Sorge gebraucht kaufen kann, wenn man ein Schnäppchen machen möchte.
Wie gesagt, meine Weller-Station habe ich seit mitte der 90er Jahre und die habe ich schon 100 mal mit zu Kumpels geschlört oder sonstwie misshandelt, und sie funktioniert immernoch wie am ersten Tag.

Edit:

die WS81 steht meine ich auch bei uns bei der Arbeit rum.
Olstyle scheint da einen deutlich besseren Überblick zu haben...  

Edit 2:

Meine hätte sich sicher auch schon längst refinanziert, wenn ich sie denn hätte bezahlen müssen... allein die ganzen Laptops aus dem Freundes- und Bekannten-Kreis, bei denen die Netzteil-Buchse kalte Lötstellen hatte, waren sicher ein vielfaches wert...


----------



## moreply (5. Oktober 2018)

Ich kann dir die ERSA A 60 Empfehlen haben wir auf der Arbeit und ich bin super zufrieden. Kommt zwar nicht an meine D2000A ran aber reicht vollkommen.


----------



## SnaxeX (5. Oktober 2018)

Kennt jemand hardwareversand24.de? Haben gerade eine sapphire nitro 64 für 524€ im Angebot...

Liefern nicht nach Österreich.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2018)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Hier stand Blödsinn.



Link?


----------



## SnaxeX (6. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Link?



Das erste: Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX Vega 64 ab €'*'524,68 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Hier rauskopiert: Hardwaremarkt24 Elektronik & Technik Shop | Sapphire NITRO+ RX Vega64 8G HBM2 - Grafikkarten - Radeon RX VEGA 64 - 8GB HBM2 - PCIe 3.0 x16 - 2 x HDMI, 2 x DisplayPort (11275-03-40G) | hochwertige Elektronik mit Preisvergleich und Testberichten aus de


----------



## Gurdi (6. Oktober 2018)

Ja ist seriös. Heist übrigens Hardwaremarkt nicht Hardwareversand


----------



## SnaxeX (6. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja ist seriös. Heist übrigens Hardwaremarkt nicht Hardwareversand



Würden sie doch nur nach Österreich versenden - wie können die nur 524€ dafür verlangen?


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (6. Oktober 2018)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Bei jemandem der bei 10 (ZEHN!!!) Monitoren etwas zu mosern hat, schrillen bei mir die Alarmglocken.



Wenn ich nur Monitore mit Pixelfehlern oder gleich ganz defekt bekomme, fang ich leider an zu mosern. Von den bisherigen 9 (der zehnte kommt erst noch), war einer fehlerfrei (und ein anderer hatte "nur" extrem starkes BLB in einer Ecke), und den habe ich zurückgeschickt, weil das verbaute VA-Panel für eine extreme unscharfe Schrift gesorgt hat.



Gurdi schrieb:


> Du bist eh ein Glücksritter
> Was machen deine Framedrops`?



Ich bin gespannt, was für Absurditäten der nächste Monitor bieten  wird. Wahrscheinlich bin ich auch mittlerweile fast jedem kieler  Busfahrer bekannt, da ich ständig mit'm Bus Monitore zur Post bringe.
Die Framedrops haben sich verabschiedet. Ob es an 'nem Treiber-Update oder an HBCC  liegt, habe ich keine Ahnung. Aber es trat auch nur in BF 1 auf.
Haben  eigentlich die Einstellungen im Wattmann (Adreanlin 18.9.3) für Lüftergeschwindigkeit und Temperatur irgendeine Wirkung? Unabhängig von  meinen Einstellung, nagelt der Kühler die Karte auf 50°C fest, indem die  Lüfter mit über 2000 RPM laufen. Oder richtet sich die  Lüftergeschwindigkeit bei der Liquid nach bspw. der  Kühlmittel-Temperatur?


----------



## Gurdi (6. Oktober 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Wenn ich nur Monitore mit Pixelfehlern oder gleich ganz defekt bekomme, fang ich leider an zu mosern. Von den bisherigen 9 (der zehnte kommt erst noch), war einer fehlerfrei (und ein anderer hatte "nur" extrem starkes BLB in einer Ecke), und den habe ich zurückgeschickt, weil das verbaute VA-Panel für eine extreme unscharfe Schrift gesorgt hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Liquid hat einen zusätzlichen Sensor, wonach die sich ausrichtet weiß ich aber nicht. GPU Z sorgt aktuell wieder für Frametime Spikes wenn es im Hintergrund läuft, lag evtl. daran bei dir.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (6. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Liquid hat einen zusätzlichen Sensor, wonach die sich ausrichtet weiß ich aber nicht. GPU Z sorgt aktuell wieder für Frametime Spikes wenn es im Hintergrund läuft, lag evtl. daran bei dir.



GPU-Z war witzigerweise nicht Schuld. Als ich die Drops hatte, habe ich den MSI Afterburner genutzt, zum Aufzeichnen der Messwerte das Radeon Overlay. GPU Z lasse ich seit kurzem nebenher laufen und es verursacht keine derartigen Probleme.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Oktober 2018)

Das hängt bei mir denke ich mit dem Monitor zusammen, bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Ace (6. Oktober 2018)

welche Vega 64 ist den jetzt zu empfehlen ohne das ich jetzt alles durchlesen muss


----------



## Gurdi (6. Oktober 2018)

Das Angebot von Hardwaremarkt24 für die Nitro 64er ist aktuell der beste Deal denke ich, aber ich glaube die machen bei dem Spielepaket nicht mit.


----------



## JonnyWho (6. Oktober 2018)

dann würde ich lieber mitternacht shopping bei MF betreiben und ggf die Spiele verkaufen. alleine AC bringt 30€ ein ca und somit hat man etwas weniger bezahlt als bei Hardwaremarkt24.


----------



## ToflixGamer (6. Oktober 2018)

Die Nitro+ soll die aktuell beste und auch leiseste 64er sein - bei MF mit Midnight-Shopping kein Versand, das Spielepaket... eigentlich alles daraus kann man verkaufen (sofern mans nicht braucht) und bekommt für AC ca. 30-35€ und für die beiden anderen Spiele zusammen auch sicherlich nochmal etwa 20€. MF hat die Karte nur aktuell nicht vorrätig.

Nochmal meine Frage: kann man sich den Aufpreis (knapp 70€) zur Nitro sparen oder ist das dann so ein Alleskönner-Wunderpaket, welches man sich unbedingt leisten sollte? Flashen möchte ich ohnehin nicht, weil Garantie-Verlust, und OC... auch eher weniger. Eher erstmal UV und schauen, wie weit ich damit komme. Die Spiele, die ich aktuell so spiele, sind sicherlich alles keine extrem ressourcen-fordernden Games.


----------



## Chatstar (6. Oktober 2018)

Wieviel Ram sollte man dem HBCC zuordnen wenn man 16 GB Ram hat, kann man da eine Größe empfehlen?


----------



## Downsampler (6. Oktober 2018)

ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Die Nitro+ soll die aktuell beste und auch leiseste 64er sein - bei MF mit Midnight-Shopping kein Versand, das Spielepaket... eigentlich alles daraus kann man verkaufen (sofern mans nicht braucht) und bekommt für AC ca. 30-35€ und für die beiden anderen Spiele zusammen auch sicherlich nochmal etwa 20€. MF hat die Karte nur aktuell nicht vorrätig.
> 
> Nochmal meine Frage: kann man sich den Aufpreis (knapp 70€) zur Nitro sparen oder ist das dann so ein Alleskönner-Wunderpaket, welches man sich unbedingt leisten sollte? Flashen möchte ich ohnehin nicht, weil Garantie-Verlust, und OC... auch eher weniger. Eher erstmal UV und schauen, wie weit ich damit komme. Die Spiele, die ich aktuell so spiele, sind sicherlich alles keine extrem ressourcen-fordernden Games.



Aktuell wenn ich eine Vega kaufen würde, würde ich die Red Dragon von Powercolor nehmen und dann einfach die Abdeckung mit den Lüftern komplett demontieren und zwei 120 mm Lüfter mit Kabelbindern draufschnallen, sozusagen den Ghettomod von Raf durchführen. Das ist sehr wahrscheinlich leiser, kühler und billiger als alles andere was man so kaufen kann für noch mehr Geld. Da der Kühler hinten über das PCB hinausragt könnte man obendrauf bestimmt noch einen 3. Lüfter unterbringen und im Push-Pull-Verfahren die Kühlleistung noch mehr erhöhen.


----------



## RtZk (6. Oktober 2018)

Chatstar schrieb:


> Wieviel Ram sollte man dem HBCC zuordnen wenn man 16 GB Ram hat, kann man da eine Größe empfehlen?



Überhaupt keinen, du hast gar nichts davon, wenn dir der RAM zu läuft (12 GB RAM Verbrauch sind alles andere als selten).
Die Spiele die viel VRAM brauchen brauchen auch oft nicht wenig RAM. 
Wenn du HBCC unbedingt nutzen willst hol dir 32 GB RAM.


----------



## Chatstar (6. Oktober 2018)

OK HBCC einschalten sollte man dann auch nicht?


----------



## Chatstar (6. Oktober 2018)

Ace schrieb:


> welche Vega 64 ist den jetzt zu empfehlen ohne das ich jetzt alles durchlesen muss



Asus Strixx, PC Devil und die Sapphire Nitro.


----------



## Ralle@ (6. Oktober 2018)

Spielt wer mit einer Vega 56 oder 64 Assassin‘s Creed Odyssey?
Irgendwie läuft das Game nicht Rund, es kommt immer wieder zu kurzen Rucklern, egal was ich einstelle.


----------



## Chatstar (6. Oktober 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Spielt wer mit einer Vega 56 oder 64 Assassin‘s Creed Odyssey?
> Irgendwie läuft das Game nicht Rund, es kommt immer wieder zu kurzen Rucklern, egal was ich einstelle.



Wie ist den die Auslastung von CPU und GPU an den Stellen wo es ruckelt?


----------



## moreply (6. Oktober 2018)

Chatstar schrieb:


> OK HBCC einschalten sollte man dann auch nicht?



HBCC erzeugt bessere AVG FPS zumindest in GTA V.

Gemessen via Internem Benchmark:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1440p
FXXA AN
MSAA 4x


Bevölkerung Max
Bevolkerungsvielfalt Max
Darstellungsdistanz Max


Texturqualität Sehr Hoch
Shader Qualität Sehr Hoch
Schattenqualität Sehr Hoch
Reflexionsqualität Sehr Hoch
Reflexions MSAA x4
Wasserqualität Sehr Hoch
Partikelqualität Sehr Hoch
Grasqualität Hoch
Weiche Schatten Weich
Nachbearbeitung Sehr Hoch


Schärfentiefe An


Anisotropes Filtern x16
Umgebungsverdeckung Hoch
Tessellation Sehr Hoch


Erweitert 


Hochauflösende Schatten An


Streaming mit Hohen Details An
Erweiterte Darstellungsdistanz Max


----------



## Ralle@ (6. Oktober 2018)

Chatstar schrieb:


> Wie ist den die Auslastung von CPU und GPU an den Stellen wo es ruckelt?



Mit der CPU hat es nichts zu tun, mit der 1080 TI gut (hier und da mal ein kleiner ausreißer) und mit der 2080 TI läuft es immer smooth. Nur mit der Vega zickt es.


----------



## ToflixGamer (6. Oktober 2018)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Aktuell wenn ich eine Vega kaufen würde, würde ich die Red Dragon von Powercolor nehmen und dann einfach die Abdeckung mit den Lüftern komplett demontieren und zwei 120 mm Lüfter mit Kabelbindern draufschnallen, sozusagen den Ghettomod von Raf durchführen. Das ist sehr wahrscheinlich leiser, kühler und billiger als alles andere was man so kaufen kann für noch mehr Geld. Da der Kühler hinten über das PCB hinausragt könnte man obendrauf bestimmt noch einen 3. Lüfter unterbringen und im Push-Pull-Verfahren die Kühlleistung noch mehr erhöhen.



Das klingt wahrlich sehr professionell und äußerst schick - hast du da zufällig noch Tipps für entsprechend hitze-resistente Kabelbinder? Sonst muss ich da die Reste noch runterkratzen, wenn ichs mir doch anders überlege. 

Nein, ernsthaft: also mit der PC mach ich sicherlich nichts falsch - und den Unterschied zur Sapphire dürfte man ja eh nicht merken, oder?


----------



## Rolk (6. Oktober 2018)

Im Prinzip ist es doch ganz einfach. Willst du die meisten fps pro €? Dann nimm die RX56 Red Dragon. Willst du die meisten fps? Dann nimm die RX64 Nitro+.


----------



## Chatstar (6. Oktober 2018)

Nur bei dem einen Spiel?


----------



## moreply (6. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin derzeit noch am testen.


----------



## Downsampler (6. Oktober 2018)

Vega 56 ist Vega 56 und nix anderes. Was man dabei an FPS, Wärme, Stromverbrauch erwarten kann, kann man auf unzähligen Hardwareseiten im Internet in x verschiedene Sprachen Nachlesen oder auf youtube sogar anschauen. GidF! 

Da ich ein Bastler bin und auch mit suboptimalen Bedingungen klarkommen kann, würde ich beim Grafikkartenkauf sowieso IMMER die günstigste einer Gen kaufen. Ich hab auch nur geschlossene Gehäuse am Start. Wie das nachher ausschaut ist mir völlig egal, hauptsache es funktioniert so, wie ich mir das Vorstelle. 

Der Hauptgrund, warum ich den Ghettomod machen würde ist der, daß mich rauf und runterdrehende Lüfter im PC-Gehäuse einfach nur nerven. Konstante Drehzahlen von Lüftern, egal welcher Art, finde ich viel leichter zu ertragen.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Oktober 2018)

Chatstar schrieb:


> Wieviel Ram sollte man dem HBCC zuordnen wenn man 16 GB Ram hat, kann man da eine Größe empfehlen?



12362 MB



RtZk schrieb:


> Überhaupt keinen, du hast gar nichts davon, wenn dir der RAM zu läuft (12 GB RAM Verbrauch sind alles andere als selten).
> Die Spiele die viel VRAM brauchen brauchen auch oft nicht wenig RAM.
> Wenn du HBCC unbedingt nutzen willst hol dir 32 GB RAM.



Deine Rechnung geht nicht auf, alles was in den Vram geladen wird liegt nicht mehr im Hauptspeicher, Er verliert dadurch keinerlei Hauptspeicher, der HBCC verwaltet dies auch so wie es benötigt wird.
Den HBCC zuzuschalten ist mittlerweile absolut sinnvoll!


----------



## King_Kolrabi (6. Oktober 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Überhaupt keinen, du hast gar nichts davon, wenn dir der RAM zu läuft (12 GB RAM Verbrauch sind alles andere als selten).
> Die Spiele die viel VRAM brauchen brauchen auch oft nicht wenig RAM.
> Wenn du HBCC unbedingt nutzen willst hol dir 32 GB RAM.



Ein klassischer Tip eines Nvidia-Nutzers über AMD...
Gute Erfahrung habe ich mit einem HBCC von 12298 MB gemacht.
Der HBCC ist ein sehr geschickter Verschiebemechanismus zwischen VRAM und System-RAM, welcher nicht dazu gedacht ist die allgemeine Performance zu erhöhen, sondern vielmehr um Einbrüche vor Allem beim Texturennachladen zu verhindern.
Und das funktioniert inzwischen hervorragend!


----------



## Gurdi (6. Oktober 2018)

So mein Umbau der 56er abgeschlossen und wieder einige neue Erkenntnisse nach einigem Hin und Her gewonnen.
Mit freundlicher Unterstützung von Phantex habe ich meine 56er nun endlich in ein Unicat verwandelt was so wohl selten anzutreffen ist.
Darf ich vorstelle, "Gurdi Schlumpf" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe das Wunder vollbracht(mich selbst streichel) und eine Referenzkarte mit einigen Optimierungen leise bekommen.
*Vorher*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Nachher*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2000 Umdrehungen mit dem Ref Lüfter und alle Komponenten weißen Top Temperaturen auf.


----------



## Downsampler (6. Oktober 2018)

Ne blaue Vega mit 8 GB.....BLASPHEMIE!!  Ein Schaf im Wolfspelz... xD


----------



## gaussmath (6. Oktober 2018)

Passt auf, der Treiber erkennt jetzt ne FE.


----------



## EyRaptor (6. Oktober 2018)

So sieht die Karte wirklich noch besser aus.
Sieht schon schick aus, aber bekommt die so genügend Frischluft?
aber psst Gurdi, da sammelt sich Staub im cpu Heatsink


----------



## Gurdi (6. Oktober 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Passt auf, der Treiber erkennt jetzt ne FE.



Bin froh dass die überhaupt wieder rennt. Hab nen dicken Schnitzer beim Umbau gehabt, da ist mir erstmal das Blut gefroren. Hab zuerst den Frame der FE montiert und im Anschluß den Kühlblock. Dabei hat sich dieser verkantet und lag nicht auf. Woran lag es? Man sollte nie den Frame vorher montieren, die Erkenntnis könnte dem ein oder andere helfen der Probleme mit der Kühlermontage hat.
Wir hatten ja hier zwei Fälle. Dadurch das ich den Frame zuerst verschraubt habe, aber nicht 100% genau gingen die Stifte des Kühlblocks nicht perfekt durch. Das ist mir beim montieren aber nicht aufgefallen.

Die Karte hat es mit Instafreeze beim booten belohnt. Dachte schon ich hab was geschrottet.

Ich hab in dem Zuge auch mal alle Teile überprüft.Die Deltalüfter sind identisch bei allen Vegas, siehe hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Frame der FE ist DEUTLICH hochwertiger als der der normalen Referenzkarte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Backplate ist ebenfalls deutlich besser bei der FE, da diese genau entlang der SpaWas ausschnitte hat an denen die Luft entweichen kann. Ich hab zusätzlich noch WLPads angebracht, die scheinen mir im nachhinein aber nicht wirklich sinnvoll wegen den Ausschnitten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Fazit: Wer Probleme bei der Kühlermontage hat, sollte den Frame  lösen indem er alle Schrauben leicht löst, den Kühlblock arretiert, diesen zuerst verschraubt und dann den Frame fixieren.



EyRaptor schrieb:


> So sieht die Karte wirklich noch besser aus.
> Sieht schon schick aus, aber bekommt die so genügend Frischluft?
> aber psst Gurdi, da sammelt sich Staub im cpu Heatsink



Brauchst du noch die Bilder der Platine? Der HTPC bekommt in der Regel nicht all zu viel Liebe von mir ^^
Frischluftzufuhr ist geregelt. Erläutere ich nachher mal.


----------



## Richi1605 (6. Oktober 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Spielt wer mit einer Vega 56 oder 64 Assassin‘s Creed Odyssey?
> Irgendwie läuft das Game nicht Rund, es kommt immer wieder zu kurzen Rucklern, egal was ich einstelle.



Ja ich zocke es und es leuft mega flüssig wieso ?


----------



## Richi1605 (6. Oktober 2018)

Sorry wegen eventuelen Doppel Post, 

Bin gerade zurück von der Mag Messe aus Erfurt. 
Dort gab es eine E-Sport Ecke (glaube Halle 1 war das) und habe im vorbei gehen ein blick in die Rechner geworfen war erstaunt.

ALLE aber wirklich alle in der Ecke!! 

RYZEN CPU + VEGA GPU von Gigabyte 

Fands gut, und musste Grinsen


----------



## Ralle@ (6. Oktober 2018)

@Richi1605

Welche Settings und Auflösung?


----------



## Gurdi (6. Oktober 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> @Richi1605
> 
> Welche Settings und Auflösung?



Hast du Minitoringtools laufen?


----------



## EyRaptor (6. Oktober 2018)

Bilder der Platine links der Spannungsversorgung Richtung dual 8 Pins wären sehr nett. Am besten die einzelnen Baugruppen .
Von der Spannungsversorgung selbst und dem Voltage-controller hat es sehr scharfe Nahaufnahmen von Igor auf Tomshardware.


Da die Vega zum tweaken ja gerade leider verhindert ist, ist heute neue (gebrauchte) Hardware zum tweaken bei mir angekommen (ohne geht es nicht )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine rx 470 4gb und einen 300mm Wafer. Den Wafer einfach um mein nerdiges Technikherz ein wenig schneller schlagen zu lassen. 
Da freu ich mich schon auf undervolting, overclocking und Bios-modding.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Oktober 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Bilder der Platine links der Spannungsversorgung Richtung dual 8 Pins wären sehr nett. Am besten die einzelnen Baugruppen .
> Von der Spannungsversorgung selbst und dem Voltage-controller hat es sehr scharfe Nahaufnahmen von Igor auf Tomshardware.
> 
> 
> ...



Schau mal ob du damit was anfangen kannst. Ich hätte wohl doch den Blitz einschalten sollen, sind nicht so gut geworden wie ich eigentlich wollte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralle@ (6. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hast du Minitoringtools laufen?



Mit der AMD Karte nicht, da kommt es zu üblen Spikes.
Ich setze jetzt mal ein frisches Windows auf einer neuen SSD auf und schau dann morgen noch mal.


----------



## Richi1605 (6. Oktober 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> @Richi1605
> 
> Welche Settings und Auflösung?



Also folgende Sachen hab ich Eingestelt:

*Anzeige:*

Heligkeit 50%
Fenstermodus: Vollbild
Aktiver Montiro: 1 SE790C
Verhältnis 21 : 9
*Auflösung: 3440x1440*
Auflösungs-Modifikator 100% 
Wiederholungszrate: 60 Hz
*V-Sync: AN*
Sichtfeld: 100% 
FPS Limit: Aus
HBC: Aus
Freesync 2: Aus

*Grafik: *

Grafikqualität: Extrem Hoch
Adaptive Qualität: Aus
Anti-Alias: Hoch
Schatten: Extrem Hoch

Umgebungsdetails: Extrem Hoch
Texturdetails: Hoch
Gelände: Hoch
Bodenobjekte: Sehr Hoch
Nebel: Hoch
Wasser: Sehr Hoch
Screen Space-Reflexion: Hoch

Texturdetails: Hoch
Charakter: Extrem Hoch

Umgebungsverdeckung: Sehr Hoch
Schärfentiefe: Hoch

*Wattman habe ich wie Folgt im mom: (Version 18.9.1) *

GPU:

P6 1050mV @ 1622 MHz
P7 1100mV @ 1722 MHz

HBM:

1000mV @ 1055 MHz

Leistungsgrenze 0% 

Rest steht auf Automatisch! 

Das ganze leuft auf einen Win7 Rechner, zur CPU ist nicht übertacktet. 
Habe MSI After Burner immer mit laufen 
GPU bewegt sich bei 1650 MHz +- immer 20 bis 30 bei 99 bis 100% Auslastung
Temp: GPU 60-65°C
HBM: unter 70°C 

Falls ich was vergessen habe was helfen könnte nochmal melden! 

Eddit: 

- Spiel ist auf einer SSD Installiert
- wegen Vsync wenn ich Vsync ausmache habe ich auch leichte laggs!
- Game läuft so aber auch nur bei 40 bis 50 FPS aber Flüssig, kein Tearing oder Ruckler


----------



## Gurdi (6. Oktober 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Mit der AMD Karte nicht, da kommt es zu üblen Spikes.
> Ich setze jetzt mal ein frisches Windows auf einer neuen SSD auf und schau dann morgen noch mal.



Mal testweise den Takt runter geschraubt?


----------



## Richi1605 (6. Oktober 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Mit der AMD Karte nicht, da kommt es zu üblen Spikes.
> Ich setze jetzt mal ein frisches Windows auf einer neuen SSD auf und schau dann morgen noch mal.



Hast du vll Crossfire aktiviert ?? 
Oder Free-Sync 2 ?

 vll ist das ja verbugt noch bei dem Spiel, oder es Existiert kein CF Profil


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (6. Oktober 2018)

Hmmm, ich hab ein paar interessante Beobachtungen in BF1 gemacht. Und zwar zeigt GPU-Z bei den Sensoren
HBM Temperature
VR Mem  Temperature
VR SOC Temperature
Liquid Temperature
immer wieder, unabhängig voneinander, Ausreißer nach oben auf 99°C an. Dabei beeinflusst die VR SOC Temperature den SOC Clock, dieser macht dann einen kurzen Sprung nach unten. Die Auslastung der GPU und dessen Taktraten gehen auch kurz nach unten, ich konnte aber nicht verifizieren, ob dies mit der SOC Clock zusammenhängt, der HBM Takt bleibt stabil. Danach springt die VR Mem Temperature auf 3°C. Das witzige ist, dass davon im Spiel nichts zu merken ist. Da drängt sich mir die Frage auf, ob das kurze Auslesefehler sind, welcher bei GPU only Power Draw mit Werten bis 2500 Watt definitiv auftritt. Aber vielleicht ist das einer der Gründe, warum bei mir ständig der Lüfter mit 2500 RPM lüft, obwohl die GPU Temperatur irgendwo bei 50°C rumdümpelt.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Oktober 2018)

Also die Auslesefehler sind normal, das hat auch keine Auswirkungen. Anders siehts es aus wenn du GPU Z mit Freesync nutzt, das kann Probleme machen.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (6. Oktober 2018)

Welche Probleme macht denn GPU Z mit Freesync? Denn dieses habe ich natürlich aktiviert.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Oktober 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Welche Probleme macht denn GPU Z mit Freesync? Denn dieses habe ich natürlich aktiviert.



Spiekt.


----------



## Dunnlock (7. Oktober 2018)

@Gurdi
Du wolltest wissen, ob übertakteter HBM bei AC:Odysseey einfluss hat. Ich würde behaupten so gut wie gar keinen. Allerdings hat eingeschalteter HBCC einen negativen einfluss auf die durchschnitt Frames.

1. HBCC off. HBM 1140
2. HBCC off, HBM 945
3. HBCC on, HBM 945
4. HBCC on, HBM 1140
5. HBCC on, standarteinstellungen der VEGA 64 Nitro+
6. Meine aktuellen Takteinstellungen


----------



## blazethelight (7. Oktober 2018)

Habe heute im Gaming Mode mal wieder den 18.7.1 installiert (MSI Afterburner erkennt immer noch keinen Treiber!).

Aufeinmal boostet die Karte auf fast 1630 MHz obwohl P7 auf 1522 MHz @ 1025 mV gesetzt ist.

Was ist denn da los?! 
Kann nun alle Benches neu machen, da  mit dem Adrenalin 18.4.1 immer nur die Einstellungen genutzt wurden sind, welche auch gesetzt waren im Wattman... [emoji24]


Das AMD OSD funktioniert übrigens dort auch nicht in Metro 2033 & Crysis Benchmark...


----------



## Ralle@ (7. Oktober 2018)

Das AMD OSD ist echt buggy.
Habe jetzt ein frisches Win 10 (keine Tools oder sonstiges drauf), aktuellster Patch stand. Jetzt läuft AC Odyssey besser, dafür will das OSD nicht wirklich. Entweder ich habe einen schwarzen Balken dort wie ich es einblenden lassen will, oder es kommt gar nicht. Wenn ich glück habe, funktioniert. Da muss AMD echt mal was machen.


----------



## blazethelight (7. Oktober 2018)

Dito. Bin zwar wahrscheinlich der einzige, der noch so alte Adrenalin Treiber wie den 18.7.1 nutzt (nutzen muss), aber das OSD kommt entweder gar nicht, oder es gibt Blackscreen / Streifen in Bunt bei der Aktivierung.

Dafür wird die Lüftergeschwindigkeit korrekt im Wattman angezeigt.

GTA 5 sorgt übrigens für nette Auslesefehler in HW Monitor...

GPU Takt von 2800 MHz...
Wer kann da mithalten? [emoji1787]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Oktober 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Das AMD OSD ist echt buggy.
> Habe jetzt ein frisches Win 10 (keine Tools oder sonstiges drauf), aktuellster Patch stand. Jetzt läuft AC Odyssey besser, dafür will das OSD nicht wirklich. Entweder ich habe einen schwarzen Balken dort wie ich es einblenden lassen will, oder es kommt gar nicht. Wenn ich glück habe, funktioniert. Da muss AMD echt mal was machen.



Ja das klappt tatsächlich noch nicht alles so rund wie es sollte.
Es kommt auch vor das Chill oder der Framelimiter für völlig absurde Fps. sorgen, aber nur in bestimmten Spielen. Quake Champions ist bei mir z.B. davon betroffen.



Dunnlock schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> Du wolltest wissen, ob übertakteter HBM bei AC:Odysseey einfluss hat. Ich würde behaupten so gut wie gar keinen. Allerdings hat eingeschalteter HBCC einen negativen einfluss auf die durchschnitt Frames.
> 
> 1. HBCC off. HBM 1140
> ...



Super, danke. Aber ich würde sagen  das der HBCC  schon deutlich erkennbar ist, schau mal auf die Frametimes unten das sieht doch deutlich glatter aus mit HBCC.
Auch die CPU Werte sind deutlich gleichmäßiger.

Apropo HBCC, ich hab Forza nochmal optimieren können. Mit Gamemode und HBCC läuft es jetzt 100% trotz der schwachen CPU. Die Bilder sind beschriftet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist beeindruckend, CPU Simulation von 80 min Fps auf 127. Der Frameverlauf spricht auch eine klare Sprache. Das Spiel läuft jetzt perfekt auf dem kleinen 3570. Bin happy
Ich konnte das übrigens schon öfters beobachten das der Gamemode sehr gut mit HBCC harmoniert, in Prey hat das meine Frametimes z.B. stark optimiert.


----------



## ToflixGamer (7. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin nun doch am hin- und herüberlegen, ob ich nicht vielleicht doch die Vega 64 nehmen sollte - das Geld hätte ich und damit vielleicht auch etwas länger Ruhe. Sind ja doch ein paar FPS mehr...

Ich hab allerdings das beQuiet PurePower E10 mit 600 Watt - reicht das für die Vega 64, selbst wenn man mit UV nicht allzu großen Erfolg haben sollte?
Hab sonst folgendes verbaut:
i5 6600K@Stock (und da soll er eigentlich auch bleiben)
16GB DDR4@2400Mhz
1x SSD, 1xHDD
aktuell die Sapphire R9 390 Nitro
2 Gehäuselüfter


----------



## SnaxeX (7. Oktober 2018)

ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Ich bin nun doch am hin- und herüberlegen, ob ich nicht vielleicht doch die Vega 64 nehmen sollte - das Geld hätte ich und damit vielleicht auch etwas länger Ruhe. Sind ja doch ein paar FPS mehr...
> 
> Ich hab allerdings das beQuiet PurePower E10 mit 600 Watt - reicht das für die Vega 64, selbst wenn man mit UV nicht allzu großen Erfolg haben sollte?
> Hab sonst folgendes verbaut:
> ...



Welche Vega 56 würdest du dir nehmen bzw welche konkrete Angebote hast du genau vor dir liegen?

Ich greife auch zur Vega 64, einfach weil sie dann doch mehr shader hat, die dann hier und da mal den Ausschlag geben können und da mit Mitte/Ende nächstes Jahr erst Navi erwartet wird, wo man zwar vermutet dass sie sich am Level einer Vega 64 bewegen wird, aber der Preis unbekannt ist (Mittelklasse soll Sie ja werden, also sowas um die 300€), war die Asus Vega 64 für 530€ für mich ein guter Deal. 

Morgen oder Dienstag soll sie kommen, die Ergebnisse werden dann gleich hoch gepostet, vor allem auf die HotSpot Temp bin ich gespannt...


----------



## ToflixGamer (7. Oktober 2018)

Die Vega 56, die ich mir aufgrund des Preises überlegt hatte, wäre die Power Color Red Dragon. Alternativ wäre noch die Sapphire Nitro+ im Raum gestanden, allerdings ist mir da dann der Preisunterschied zur 64er wirklich zu gering - weshalb ich mir ja überlegt hatte, direkt auf die 64 zu gehen.

Bei der Vega 64 bin ich mir echt unsicher. Sapphire, Powercolor, Asus? 
Vom Verbrauch her scheinen sich die alle nicht viel zu nehmen und gehen unter Vollast mal bis ca. 330 Watt nach oben - wenn ich mir das aber so durchrechne, müsste ja da das 600W-Netzteil reichen, zumal es ja qualitativ recht hochwertig ist.
Ansonsten, falls nicht, würde ich halt doch die 56er nehmen, die verbraucht ja etwas weniger.

Sehe gerade, dass mein Netzteil ohnehin nur 2x 6+2Pin-PCIe-Stecker hat. Damit wäre die Sapphire ohnehin raus, weil die ja selbst im Normalbetrieb die 3 Stecker benötigt, so wie ich gelesen habe... Mit Adaptern möchte ich ungern hantieren.


----------



## Dunnlock (7. Oktober 2018)

ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Ich bin nun doch am hin- und herüberlegen, ob ich nicht vielleicht doch die Vega 64 nehmen sollte - das Geld hätte ich und damit vielleicht auch etwas länger Ruhe. Sind ja doch ein paar FPS mehr...
> 
> Ich hab allerdings das beQuiet PurePower E10 mit 600 Watt - reicht das für die Vega 64, selbst wenn man mit UV nicht allzu großen Erfolg haben sollte?
> Hab sonst folgendes verbaut:
> ...



Sollte reichen, das maximale was ich laut HWinfo gezogen habe waren 360W, bei Standarteinstellungen und sie durfte sich dabei noch 50% mehr ziehen, in einem Benschmark bei 4K. Ich habe das Dark Power Pro 650W und jeder Strang kann rein theoretisch 25A ziehen.
Mit Undervolting bewege ich mich zwischen 130 und 230 Watt, bei 2580 x 1440


----------



## ToflixGamer (7. Oktober 2018)

Vielen Dank dir!

Hab jetzt nochmal geschaut, mein beQuiet hat ja doch die 4 PCIe-Stecker. Oh man, hab mir grad schon Gedanken gemacht. :'D

Wie einfach ist das UV denn bei den Vegas? 
Ich hab das gestern testweise mal bei meiner 390 probiert... im Benchmark lief sie stabil auf -50mv, allerdings beim Neustart dann ganz und gar nicht mehr. Hat mich Mühe gekostet, innerhalb weniger Sekunden, bis der Afterburner gestartet war, den abgesicherten Modus zu aktivieren und neuzustarten, von dem her hab ich jetzt grad etwas "Respekt".


----------



## blazethelight (7. Oktober 2018)

ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Vielen Dank dir!
> 
> Hab jetzt nochmal geschaut, mein beQuiet hat ja doch die 4 PCIe-Stecker. Oh man, hab mir grad schon Gedanken gemacht. :'D
> 
> ...


Bei den MSI Afterburner gibt es 2 wichtige Haken zu entfernen:

Sonst wird der Adrenalin Treiber instabil.


----------



## SnaxeX (7. Oktober 2018)

blazethelight schrieb:


> Bei den MSI Afterburner gibt es 2 wichtige Haken zu entfernen:
> 
> Sonst wird der Adrenalin Treiber instabil.



Es wird mir nichts angezeigt - was vergessen beizufügen?


----------



## Dunnlock (7. Oktober 2018)

Auf einen guten Wert zu kommen ist relativ einfach, Feintunig dauert etwas länger.
MSI Afterburner würde ich für das Undervolting nicht nehmen, eher den Wattman in Verbindung mit HWInfo und zur Anzeige den RivaTunerStatisticServer.

Und zum einlesen AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 und RX Vega 56 Overclocking/Undervolting-Thread


----------



## blazethelight (7. Oktober 2018)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Es wird mir nichts angezeigt - was vergessen beizufügen?



Japp. Nun mit Anhang.
Takte am besten nur via Wattmann.

Beide Haken entfernen, sonst überschreibt der MSi Afterburner die Wattman Einstellungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToflixGamer (7. Oktober 2018)

Vielen Dank dir! Werde aber, aus akuter Angst, meine 390 doch noch vorzeitig beerdigen zu müssen, das ganze erstmal so lassen. Und bei den Vegas schau ich dann eben, was rauskommen könnte... viel kaputt machen kann man ja mit UV eh nicht wirklich.

Muss mir jetzt mal nur noch überlegen, obs ne Vega 56 oder 64 wird. Grad wegen des recht hohen Stromverbrauchs der 64er bin ich mir echt noch unsicher, ob das bei mir alles klappt.


----------



## blazethelight (7. Oktober 2018)

Was hast du denn für ein Netzteil?
Die RX 64 bekommt man auch auf 180 W - 220 W gedrückt via UV.

Spikes auf 280 W - 320 W gibt es wirklich selten.
Dann hat man es auch herausgefordert.

Beispiele: 
Metro 2033 4K / 4X SSA
Crysis 4K / 16x AF
MSI Kombuser GPU Burner 4K / 16x AA

ARMA 3 10K


----------



## ToflixGamer (7. Oktober 2018)

Hab ja, wie geschrieben, das beQuiet Straight Power E10 mit 600W. Und da liest man viel verschiedenes, gerade, weil ja durchaus das Gesamtsystem dann einiges verbrauchen kann.
Habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass es für die ganzen Komponenten im Netzteil nicht gerade gesund sein soll, Lastspitzen abzufangen und über längere Zeit am oberen Ende der max. Spezifikationen betrieben zu werden.

Zumal ist die Sapphire halt schon wirklich teuer. Die Powercolor würde mich noch interessieren, aber an die kommt man ja nicht zu vernünftigen Preisen ran, wenn man Neuware will. MF hat ja eh kaum was da (außer das Ref-Modell von MSI) und CK nur die Sapphire.

4K spiele ich ja ohnehin nicht, maximal WQHD, aktuell.


----------



## blazethelight (7. Oktober 2018)

Eine Vega Frontier Edition Liquid ist bereits verkauft.
Ich würde es versuchen eine neue zu ergattern (wenn ich nicht schon eine hätte) , immerhin ist im Frankreich noch der EU Käuferschutz vorhanden.

Sonst kann man den ja um papypal bitten...

NEW Vega Frontier Edition 16GB Water cooling  | eBay


----------



## drstoecker (7. Oktober 2018)

ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Die Vega 56, die ich mir aufgrund des Preises überlegt hatte, wäre die Power Color Red Dragon. Alternativ wäre noch die Sapphire Nitro+ im Raum gestanden, allerdings ist mir da dann der Preisunterschied zur 64er wirklich zu gering - weshalb ich mir ja überlegt hatte, direkt auf die 64 zu gehen.
> 
> Bei der Vega 64 bin ich mir echt unsicher. Sapphire, Powercolor, Asus?
> Vom Verbrauch her scheinen sich die alle nicht viel zu nehmen und gehen unter Vollast mal bis ca. 330 Watt nach oben - wenn ich mir das aber so durchrechne, müsste ja da das 600W-Netzteil reichen, zumal es ja qualitativ recht hochwertig ist.
> ...


Nur die Nitro Limited Edition hat 3x8pin stromanschlüsse, die normale Nitro hat 2x8pin!
ich hatte übrigends mit dem 600w straight power 10 Probleme weshalb ich auf ein seasonic Prime 850w Titan und zuletzt auf das 750w Prime Gold gewechselt habe. Bei dem einen läufts bei den anderen nicht. Probier das aus wenn nicht kannst immer noch deine psu wechseln.


ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Vielen Dank dir! Werde aber, aus akuter Angst, meine 390 doch noch vorzeitig beerdigen zu müssen, das ganze erstmal so lassen. Und bei den Vegas schau ich dann eben, was rauskommen könnte... viel kaputt machen kann man ja mit UV eh nicht wirklich.
> 
> Muss mir jetzt mal nur noch überlegen, obs ne Vega 56 oder 64 wird. Grad wegen des recht hohen Stromverbrauchs der 64er bin ich mir echt noch unsicher, ob das bei mir alles klappt.


Weis garnicht warum du dir wg dem Verbrauch einen Kopf machst, deine 390 ist auch kein sparwunder würde eher sagen das die noch mehr zieht.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Oktober 2018)

Ne Silent V56 mir Referenzkühlung und 180 Watt Verbauch bei V64/1080 Leistung  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToflixGamer (7. Oktober 2018)

Meine 390 braucht sogar eher mehr? Hm, dann muss ich mir wohl kaum Sorgen machen. 

Bin am schauen, ob ich an die Asus rankomme. Gibt's bei NBB für 520€ und im Zweifelsfall wär dann noch Budget für n PSU über, falls wirklich nötig. Aber mit UV dürfte es ja eigentlich laufen... Hoffe ich.


----------



## ATIR290 (7. Oktober 2018)

Na, dann probIer mal andere Games in Ultra HD aus
Da dürfte die Karte weitaus heißer werden
Kannst gerne vorbeikommen und auch bei mir umbauen.

PS: Was hast alles umgebaut für diese Temperaturen.
Seh sind nur mal 1900 Umdrehungen


----------



## Gurdi (7. Oktober 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Na, dann probIer mal andere Games in Ultra HD aus
> Da dürfte die Karte weitaus heißer werden
> Kannst gerne vorbeikommen und auch bei mir umbauen.
> 
> ...



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/485138-amd-rx-vega-laberthread-630.html#post9535104

Neue WLP, verbessertes Frame der Founders, direkte Frischluftzufuhr in den Radiallüfter sowieso Luftzug auf die offne Backplate. Wärmeleitpads an den Wandlern auf der Rückseite und ein klecks billige WLP auf den Pads der Spannungswandler am Frame. Spannung forciert auf 925mv und HBM mit 56er Spannung also 1,25.

Das meiste macht die neue WLP die wirklich genial ist.
Hier nach 4x Belastungstest Firestrike Extrem 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIR290 (7. Oktober 2018)

Was bringt dann bei einer Vega 64 NEUE Wärmeleitpaste
Gute 5 -8 Grad an der GPU
Bedenkbar ist denke ich der Hotspot beim Wechseln der Paste !


----------



## Gurdi (7. Oktober 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Was bringt dann bei einer Vega 64 NEUE Wärmeleitpaste
> Gute 5 -8 Grad an der GPU
> Bedenkbar ist denke ich der Hotspot beim Wechseln der Paste !



Das kann ich schlecht sagen, bei meinen Karten vorher war die Paste kaum ausschlaggebend. Aber die Mastergel Maker ist ein Gamechanger, definitiv.

Hab eben mal Ultra Belastungstest angeschmissen, das selbe Ergebnis. Hab mit zwei Benchmarks vorgeheizt, Ultra Stresstest läuft auf 2050 Umdrehungen aus bei 180 Watt ASIC, 75Grad GPU, 79 Grad HBM.


----------



## Oi!Olli (7. Oktober 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Spielt wer mit einer Vega 56 oder 64 Assassin‘s Creed Odyssey?
> Irgendwie läuft das Game nicht Rund, es kommt immer wieder zu kurzen Rucklern, egal was ich einstelle.


Im CPU-Limit ist die Vega bei beiden spielen ziemlich schwach auf der Brust. Um das zu ändern muss man seine CPU schon stark übertakten (mehr Kerne schaden auch nicht)


----------



## Downsampler (7. Oktober 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Im CPU-Limit ist die Vega bei beiden spielen ziemlich schwach auf der Brust. Um das zu ändern muss man seine CPU schon stark übertakten (mehr Kerne schaden auch nicht)



Games sind sehr oft verbugt. Beispiel Fallout 4. In WQHD hatte ich immer 14 bis 22 FPS, nach dem Update vom 31.08. plötzlich 18 bis 46 FPS. Kann jetzt in WQHD spielen mit einer Radeon 5870 im Mittel meistens ca. 30 FPS. Vorher war das nicht möglich.


----------



## blazethelight (7. Oktober 2018)

Falscher Thread.


----------



## blazethelight (7. Oktober 2018)

Falscher Thread.


----------



## SnaxeX (7. Oktober 2018)

So liebe Leute, nach öfteren Überlegen und einem Hinweis von einem anderen Forum, wird jetzt die Sapphire Nitro 64 für 528€ von hardwaremarkt24.de bestellt (Link habe ich bereits vor ein paar Posts reingegeben) - die Karte nimmt zwar einen Umweg über LogoiX. Die Firma bietet Österreichern die Möglichkeit an, sich Pakete dort hinschicken zu lassen und dann gegen eine kleinere Gebühr weiter versendet. Ich hoffe, dass alles gut geht, aber ich bin da guter Dinge.

Ich werde den Dienst dann weiter in Anspruch nehmen für mindfactory für Speicher. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit denen schon mal gemacht? An sich finde ich die Idee ja super, auch wenn es vielleicht etwas risikobehaftet ist. Aber man zahlt bei uns halt leider 600€....
Die Asus wird dann entsprechend zurückgeschickt


----------



## Gurdi (7. Oktober 2018)

Naja Mindfactory ist nicht gerade kulant bei Reklamationen aber ansonsten ein seriöser Shop.
Gibts bei Hardwaremarkt die 3 Games dabei?


----------



## SnaxeX (7. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja Mindfactory ist nicht gerade kulant bei Reklamationen aber ansonsten ein seriöser Shop.
> Gibts bei Hardwaremarkt die 3 Games dabei?



Nein, leider nicht. Per se hätte mich aber eh keine von den Spielen interessiert.


----------



## tobse2056 (8. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja Mindfactory ist nicht gerade kulant bei Reklamationen aber ansonsten ein seriöser Shop.
> Gibts bei Hardwaremarkt die 3 Games dabei?



Hab bisher bei Mindfactory nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht  , Lieferung und Rückgabe.. und auch der Austausch/Reparatur von einen Mainboard mit Onboard CPU lief problemlos.
 Aber wer weiß , meine Vega ist gerade bei denen.. vielleicht werde ich demnächst über die schimpfen


----------



## blazethelight (8. Oktober 2018)

Habe bei Mindfactory nur sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht inkl. RMA etc.

2x mein Mobo ausgetauscht (wohl gemerkt 600 € Kaufpreis) , 2x ein neues bekommen, obwohl das Netzteil einen weg hatte... XLol 

Auch die Hotline war super und der Laden sehr kulant!

Meine Empfehlung: Für 5 € den Gold Level Support kaufen und dir wird immer geholfen.


----------



## RX480 (8. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ne Silent V56 mir Referenzkühlung und 180 Watt Verbauch bei V64/1080 Leistung
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sowas(WLP/LM-Mod) funzt auch mit ner 64 bei normalem Lüfter gut.(falls Hotspot aus der Reihe tanzt)
I.d.R. ist die 64@Stock bei einem eff. Takt von ca. 1537.
Vorzugsweise max. UV und den eff.Takt beibehalten.(im Anhang = uraltes Bsp.@ Adrenalin 18.2.x)
HBM@1020..1050 = 2..3 fps mehr in TS Test 1 als Stock.(1080 bringt bei 1537 net so viel, nur mit 4k)
Customs: Cydras lag auch in der Drehe mit seinem UV-Setting.(gut zum Probieren)
Da hat man dann ein gutes 24/7 für 3440x1440.

Schöner Mod von Dir.
Danke für den Tipp mit SW2. 

btw. 1630@VDDC=0,95V hätte gern Blazethelight
Sparfuchs Dargo vom 3dC mit GoldenChip hat aber ne LCp+p und keine normale 64.
(siehe Anhang 3 mit Witcher)


----------



## Gurdi (8. Oktober 2018)

Hab die 56er jetzt fertig konfiguriert.
Overdrive Profil im Anhang. Taktet zwischen 1430 UHD - 1540 FHD, 180 Watt ASIC, circa 210-220 Watt Gesamtverbrauch je nach Spannung, 2000 Umdrehungen Lüfter. Kann sich sehen lassen würde ich sagen für ne V56 Ref.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GPU Limit in Forza Ultra bei 28 % und das bei 111 Fps

Hiervon bin ich gekommen bei Forza. HBCC +Gamemode haben das CPU Limit weit geschoben, das ist wirklich bemerkenswert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blazethelight (8. Oktober 2018)

Das sieht doch richtig gut aus!
Das Unikat (RX56 in FE Gewand) ist heiß!


----------



## Gurdi (8. Oktober 2018)

blazethelight schrieb:


> Das sieht doch richtig gut aus!
> Das Unikat (RX56 in FE Gewand) ist heiß!



Jetzt ist auch wieder ein bisjen Wolf im Schafspelz 
Vor allem läuft das Teil mit V56 Bios. Mit HBM OC sehen die Werte noch besser aus. Mit dem Morpheus hat die Karte 1,1Ghz gepackt auf dem Speicher.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spekulatius:
AMD Radeon RX: Geruechte um Polaris 30 in 12 nm verdichten sich - ComputerBase
Neue 570 evtl. schon nächste Woche. Da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## Downsampler (8. Oktober 2018)

Vielleicht bekommt man mit etwas Glück und basteln einen AIO Kühler unter das blaue Gewand. Für die Schläuche müsste man evtl. ein Loch reinmachen. 

Das wäre dann eine blaue Vega LC. Uiiiii....haben will .....


----------



## Gurdi (8. Oktober 2018)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Vielleicht bekommt man mit etwas Glück und basteln einen AIO Kühler unter das blaue Gewand. Für die Schläuche müsste man evtl. ein Loch reinmachen.
> 
> Das wäre dann eine blaue Vega LC. Uiiiii....haben will .....



Der Gedanke ist gar nicht so abwegig weil tatsächlich unter dem Schild ne Menge Platz ist.Kritisch wird es den Frame weiter zu verwenden und die SpaWa zu kühlen.


----------



## Downsampler (8. Oktober 2018)

Dazu muß man eine Kupferscheibe unter den Kühler packen, dann könnte das gehen.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Oktober 2018)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Dazu muß man eine Kupferscheibe unter den Kühler packen, dann könnte das gehen.



Dann kriegst du das Schild aber nicht mehr montiert weil dann der Frame raus muss. Das basteln was dann dafür nötig wird ist zu aufwendig denke ich.


----------



## RX480 (8. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Jetzt ist auch wieder ein bisjen Wolf im Schafspelz



Würde sagen, Du hast ein H-Kennzeichen für die WX8200-Replika verdient.


----------



## SnaxeX (8. Oktober 2018)

So Leute, die Asus ist heute angekommen, sobald ich dann zuhause bin, wird die Karte getestet. 

Da ich doch nicht der Sendungsfirma in Deutschland vertraue und somit die Bestellung von Hardwaremarkt24.de stornieren werde, werde ich die Asus Karte mal testen. 

Sollten die Temperaturen zu kritisch sein, werden Nägel mit Köpfe gemacht und es wird dann die RX 64 Nitro von Caseking bestellt.
Einmal möchte ich mir so eine teure Karte leisten und die beiliegenden Spiele kann ich ja auch verkaufen.

Außer ihr ratet mir davon komplett ab, aber einen Versuch kann ich der Asus Karte ja mal geben. Da sowieso Bei Vega undervolten angebracht ist, kann ich mir die Temperaturen in Ruhe anschauen.

Sorry dass ich euch damit so nerve, aber ich bin mir halt relativ unsicher und es ist ja schon eine Menge Geld und ich bin da auf eure Hilfe etwas angewiesen weil ihr ja die „Experten“ für Vegas seid.


----------



## Richi1605 (8. Oktober 2018)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Einmal möchte ich mir so eine teure Karte leisten und die beiliegenden Spiele kann ich ja auch verkaufen.



LOL.... behalt die doch, bei dem neuen Assasins Creed kannst du direkt sehen was deine Vega drauf hat 

außer du hast die games schon 

und zu deinem anderem Problem:

mach es so wie du vor hast, teste die asus und entscheide dich dann falls sie dir nicht zu sagt !


----------



## ToflixGamer (8. Oktober 2018)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle auch erstmal die Asus testen (lustig, bei MF gibts die mittlerweile gar nicht mehr - ist komplett aus dem Sortiment raus) und dann kannst du ja immer noch entscheiden, was du damit machst.

Mich würde dein Erfahrungsbericht interessieren. Ich würde ohnehin bei Caseking bestellen, weil ich den Sofortaustausch und deren Service grandios finde, allerdings sind die 570€ für die Vega schon ne Hausnummer... andererseits, wenn man die alte Karte verkauft, die Spiele aus dem Bundle dazu, dann geht der Preis schon nochmal etwas runter.

Die Spiele werde ich persönlich nicht behalten, die interessieren mich schlicht und einfach nicht. Seit AC: Syndicate fand ich die ganze Serie nicht mehr das, was sie mal war. Origins ging ja noch, aber das jetzt hat ja absolut nix mehr mit dem ehemaligen AC zu tun.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Oktober 2018)

Verzock dich nicht. Ich hab langam den Eindruck das Vega 10 EOL geht.


----------



## Richi1605 (8. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Verzock dich nicht. Ich hab langam den Eindruck das Vega 10 EOL geht.



Anfang Januar könnte ich Wetten, da will dich Lisa Su ein stattement zu Vega 20 und Ryzen 2 geben, 8-9.01 war es glaube aber nicht sicher. 

Wäre echt witzig wenn sie Vega 20 in die Kamera hällt


----------



## SnaxeX (8. Oktober 2018)

ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Ich würde an deiner Stelle auch erstmal die Asus testen (lustig, bei MF gibts die mittlerweile gar nicht mehr - ist komplett aus dem Sortiment raus) und dann kannst du ja immer noch entscheiden, was du damit machst.
> 
> Mich würde dein Erfahrungsbericht interessieren. Ich würde ohnehin bei Caseking bestellen, weil ich den Sofortaustausch und deren Service grandios finde, allerdings sind die 570€ für die Vega schon ne Hausnummer... andererseits, wenn man die alte Karte verkauft, die Spiele aus dem Bundle dazu, dann geht der Preis schon nochmal etwas runter.
> 
> Die Spiele werde ich persönlich nicht behalten, die interessieren mich schlicht und einfach nicht. Seit AC: Syndicate fand ich die ganze Serie nicht mehr das, was sie mal war. Origins ging ja noch, aber das jetzt hat ja absolut nix mehr mit dem ehemaligen AC zu tun.



Ok, dann wird die Asus Karte mal behalten und ausgiebig getestet (am Abend findet sowieso immer die Gaming Session statt, wo sie mal etwas aufgeheizt wird^^). Sie soll morgen ankommen (ich Idiot habe nicht darauf geachtet welches Paket in der E-Mail drinnen stand - es war nicht die Vega sondern die andere Bestellung von meiner Freundin!^^)
Daher kommen morgen am Abend die ersten Testergebnisse. Wenn ich dann unzufrieden bin und die Sapphire Nitro 64 noch bei caseking.de für 600€ (580+20€ Versand) erhältlich ist, wird die Sapphire bestellt und die Asus wandert zurück.
Und Odysseys interessiert mich noch nicht, ich habe genügend Spiele, die fertig gespielt werden müssen und die Vega genügend fordern - ansonsten einfach die Auflösung intern hochstellen 




Richi1605 schrieb:


> Anfang Januar könnte ich Wetten, da will dich Lisa Su ein stattement zu Vega 20 und Ryzen 2 geben, 8-9.01 war es glaube aber nicht sicher.
> 
> Wäre echt witzig wenn sie Vega 20 in die Kamera hällt



Ja, aber Jänner ist mir zu lang, sie ist dann sowieso erst später erhältlich.


----------



## tobse2056 (8. Oktober 2018)

ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Ich würde an deiner Stelle auch erstmal die Asus testen (lustig, bei MF gibts die mittlerweile gar nicht mehr - ist komplett aus dem Sortiment raus) und dann kannst du ja immer noch entscheiden, was du damit machst.





Gurdi schrieb:


> Verzock dich nicht. Ich hab langam den Eindruck das Vega 10 EOL geht.



Genau das macht mir sorgen, Mindfactory hat anscheinend meine Asus heute geprüft und geschrieben das ich ne Ersatzkarte bekomme sobald die auf Lager ist.
Nicht das die jetzt wochenlang warten bis sie vielleicht eine bekommen und häng ich weiter mit meiner RX550 rum


----------



## blazethelight (8. Oktober 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Genau das macht mir sorgen, Mindfactory hat anscheinend meine Asus heute geprüft und geschrieben das ich ne Ersatzkarte bekomme sobald die auf Lager ist.
> Nicht das die jetzt wochenlang warten bis sie vielleicht eine bekommen und häng ich weiter mit meiner RX550 rum


Zur Not sollen dir anstatt der Asus eine RX Vega 64 Liquid Cooling geben! [emoji6]


----------



## tobse2056 (8. Oktober 2018)

blazethelight schrieb:


> Zur Not sollen dir anstatt der Asus eine RX Vega 64 Liquid Cooling geben! [emoji6]



Schön  wär es , aber nur zum weiterverkaufen . Glaub das Pumpen Geräusch würde mich wahnsinnig machen  

Die werden  schon ne Lösung finden,aber die Erfahrung  zeigt das es halt dauern wird bis da weiterführende Entscheidung getroffen werden.
Ich meine es ist deren gutes Recht nachbessern zu dürfen, aber für mich als Konsumenten ist es halt nervig.

Ich finde es interessant das ich JETZT wieder Spiele spiele möchte auf die ich Ewig kein Lust mehr hatte, aber nicht spielen kann mit meiner Ersatzkarte.


----------



## blazethelight (8. Oktober 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Schön  wär es , aber nur zum weiterverkaufen . Glaub das Pumpen Geräusch würde mich wahnsinnig machen
> 
> Die werden  schon ne Lösung finden,aber die Erfahrung  zeigt das es halt dauern wird bis da weiterführende Entscheidung getroffen werden.
> Ich meine es ist deren gutes Recht nachbessern zu dürfen, aber für mich als Konsumenten ist es halt nervig.
> ...


Ist doch immer so. Wenn man fertig ist, spielt man plötzlich doch nicht mehr durch den gesamten Steam Katalog, sondern konzentriert sich auf wenige Titel...

PS. Selbst mit 800 rpm Lüftern höre ich meine Pumpe der FE LC nicht aus den geschlossenen Gehäuse raus. Höchstens wenn die HDDs raus sind, höre ich ein leises summen.

Da kann der Radial Lüfter ab 2000 rpm schon m.E. mehr stören...

Aber ist wie alles subjektiv...


----------



## tobse2056 (8. Oktober 2018)

blazethelight schrieb:


> Ist doch immer so. Wenn man fertig ist, spielt man plötzlich doch nicht mehr durch den gesamten Steam Katalog, sondern konzentriert sich auf wenige Titel...
> 
> PS. Selbst mit 800 rpm Lüftern höre ich meine Pumpe der FE LC nicht aus den geschlossenen Gehäuse raus. Höchstens wenn die HDDs raus sind, höre ich ein leises summen.
> 
> ...



Hatte mal 2 AiO's getestet  und die sind beide zurückgegangen ohne sie überhaupt  einzubauen, nur an Strom angeschlossen und wieder eingepackt.
Das lauteste bei mir im Rechner ist eine 2,5" Seagate Firecuda  in einen Scythe Quiet Drive Gehäuse Quiet Drive 2.5: CPU Kuehler, Luefter, Lueftersteuerung von Scythe
Also im Idle versteht sich... 

Und ich weis, das ich bei dem Thema Lautstärke im Idle eine ziemliche Klatsche habe 

Unter Last hingegen ist mir nicht ganz so wichtig, wobei ich auch keine Karte mit Radial Lüfter nehmen würde.

Aber lassen wir das, Lautstärke ist halt subjektiv.
Eine Ex hatte mal ne Wohnung über einer Disko, da wär eine Grafikkarte mit Radiallüfter das geringste Problem gewesen.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (8. Oktober 2018)

Also ich höre die Pumpe meiner V64 LC nicht und ich hab den Tower 25cm vom rechten Ohr entfernt stehen. Da höre ich aber definitiv eher die NB-eLoops bei 420rpm. Da keine HDDs sondern SSDs verbaut sind, sind die eLoops die einzige Geräuschquelle in meinem PC. Das Netzteil bleibt bis ca. 600W lautlos. Aus etwa 1m Entfernung ist mein PC nicht mehr zu hören.

Die Pumpe vom Eiswolf war auch nicht zu hören.


----------



## blazethelight (8. Oktober 2018)

Upps. Meinte übrigens den Lüfter am Radiator selbst.
Ich hoffe, die Bezeichnung des Lüfters war jetzt nicht verkehrt [emoji854].

Die LCs besitzen nähmlich keinen Lüfter an der Grafikkarte selbst.

Der Eiswolf ist mit Sicherheit noch was leiser als das AMD Referenz Layout.

Wenn nicht die Garantie flöten gehen würde, hätte ich schon längst versucht den Lüfter am Radi durch einen Noctua Redux 3000 rpm zu ersetzen...
Wahrscheinlich würde auch die integrierte Luftersteuerung / Lüfterkurve nicht mehr funktionieren laut Netzberichten. 

Dann würde mich die Lautstärke auch wahrscheinlich nicht mehr ab 2200 rpm stören, wenn man mal das OC Wattman Profil auspackt und die 1200 mV bis 1250 mV fährt...

Ich mache es mir ganz einfach...
Ich warte bis Gurdi seinen Wolf im Schafpelz auf eine LC umrüsten wird.

*Grins*


----------



## drstoecker (8. Oktober 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Hatte mal 2 AiO's getestet  und die sind beide zurückgegangen ohne sie überhaupt  einzubauen, nur an Strom angeschlossen und wieder eingepackt.
> Das lauteste bei mir im Rechner ist eine 2,5" Seagate Firecuda  in einen Scythe Quiet Drive Gehäuse Quiet Drive 2.5: CPU Kuehler, Luefter, Lueftersteuerung von Scythe
> Also im Idle versteht sich...
> 
> ...


Mit die leiseste ist die eisbaer, wem die immer noch zu laut sein sollte der kann diese drosseln bis es wirklich Silent ist ohne groß Leistung einzubüßen.
@lightning-designer
die eiswolf ist etwas lauter aber lässt sich ebenfalls etwas ruhiger stellen,


----------



## ToflixGamer (8. Oktober 2018)

Bei Caseking zahlt man doch eh keinen Versand für die Sapphire. Steht sogar dabei. 

Natürlich kann man vielleicht immer auf die nächste Generation warten. Und dann wieder auf die nächste, weil die ja noch n ticken besser sein könnte. Und dann kommt ja vielleicht noch die nächste und man wartet wieder ewig ab... 
Hätte bei meiner 390 auch warten können, bis die 480 raus kam. Hätte, hätte... 

Allerdings ist es nun Mal so, dass Hardware schon veraltet ist, sobald man sie aus dem Laden trägt, weil der Nachfolger in den Startlöchern steht. 
Und was ist, wenn mit Vega 20 und verbesserter Effizienz (7nm und so) wieder das Potential fürs Mining durch die Decke geht? Dann zahlt man sicher gleich nochmal 200€ drauf wegen Mining-Boom.

EDIT: aktueller Bestpreis der Vega 64 von Sapphire für 499,00€ bei MF. Da werd ich schwach... Ist nur nicht verfügbar. Mist.


----------



## Rolk (9. Oktober 2018)

ToflixGamer schrieb:


> EDIT: aktueller Bestpreis der Vega 64 von Sapphire für 499,00€ bei MF. Da werd ich schwach... Ist nur nicht verfügbar. Mist.



Soll doch morgen Verfügbar sein. Must du wohl kaufen. 

Mal noch eine andere Zwischenfrage: Vermintide 2 ist ja wunderbar geeignet instabil übertaktete Hardware auszusortieren. Wie sieht es bei dem Spiel mit dem Stromverbrauch aus? Gehört es auch zu den Spielen wo die Grafikkarte besonders viel Saft aus der Steckdose zieht oder eher nicht?


----------



## WhoRainZone (9. Oktober 2018)

Ich wollte euch nur mal bescheid geben, dass ich gestern mit meinem Umbau angefangen habe. Der Vegano steht der Wasserblock gut 
Ich denke spätestens Freitag bin ich damit fertig, sodass ich dann mal testen kann, was die Mühle läuft 
Heute Abend lass ich dann noch n Foto der kleinen mit Block da ^^

Greetz


----------



## RX480 (9. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Verzock dich nicht. Ich hab langam den Eindruck das Vega 10 EOL geht.



Dagegen spricht der Markt. Fix mal ne Vega20 für Consumer ist erst Platz 5 auf der Verteilerliste.
Wer Weihnachten gamen will sollte V10 nehmen.

V20
1. Profi
2. Apple
3. Miner
4. CloudGaming

Gerade 4. wird wohl viel umwerfen. Die RTX gibt es ja schon als passive Servervariante. Da wäre V20 auch vorstellbar.

V10
Bei den Customs wäre ne AiO mit 240er Radi eigentlich mal überfällig. Dieser Metallklotz(Nitro) ist sinnlos, steigert nur den Verbrauch, weil Man immer erst mal ein Äquivalent von einem Eimer Wasser aufwärmen muss. Und hat meistens auch schlechte Hotspot und VR-Temps weil der Druck von den Lüftern nicht passt.
Bei NT und Spawas ist nach m.E. der Mittellastbereich  am effektivsten. Da sollte man also nicht knausern und auch die
Settings nicht auf max. VDDC hochtreiben.


----------



## hugo-03 (9. Oktober 2018)

Neuer Treiber ist da (AC:Odyssey)
Radeon™ RX Vega 64 Drivers & Support | AMD

bin momentan hier nicht aktiv, wegen Krankheit und denke das ich ab nächster Woche auch wieder hier Aktiv bin


----------



## RX480 (9. Oktober 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> Neuer Treiber ist da (AC:Odyssey)
> Radeon™ RX Vega 64 Drivers & Support | AMD
> bin momentan hier nicht aktiv, wegen Krankheit und denke das ich ab nächster Woche auch wieder hier Aktiv bin



Gute Besserung !
Übrigens ist Dein S.1 Setting für die 56 im UV-Thread immer noch eine sehr gute sparsame Lösung - Danke.
Funzt bei Cydras auch mit ner 64er Custom.


----------



## drstoecker (9. Oktober 2018)

@hugo
Von mir auch gute besserung!


----------



## Rallyesport (9. Oktober 2018)

Von mir auch gute Besserung.
Zum Eiswolf, also meiner klackert ja noch, wegen Luft oder so im System, aber selbst die Pumpe hört man schon laut aus meinem geschlossenen Case, da muss man schon extrem runter regeln damit die unhörbar wird, aber dann geht auch die Temperatur wieder hoch.


----------



## WhoRainZone (9. Oktober 2018)

Habe grade gesehen, dass ALC neue Nexxos GPX drin hat.
Einen für die Nitro+ 64, und einer für die Gigabyte 56/64
NexXxos GPX Komplettkuehler | GPU - Komplettkuehler | GPU - Kuehler | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## RX480 (9. Oktober 2018)

Schön, das es auch für die Customs ne Lösung gibt.
Trotzdem gibt es genug linke Hände, die eine fertige Graka mit AiO kaufen würden. Bei NV gehts doch auch.


----------



## SnaxeX (9. Oktober 2018)

Heute werden doch keine Benchmarks von mir kommen - zwar wird die Asus heute voraussichtlich gelefert, aber ich habe am Ende entschieden (nach längerer Recherche), dass es mir die Hotspot Temperaturen nicht wert ist und ich habe somit zur Sapphire Nitro Vega 64 + den Spielecodes gegriffen. Letzteres wird dann auf willhaben oder dergleichen wo verkauft (kann man die eigentlich auch hier im Markt verkaufen? Eher nicht oder? )

Ich wollte mir mal einmal so eine "dicke" Grafikkarte gönnen, wenn die Vega 64 erst dann in einigen Jahren ausgetauscht wird, wird es sicher wieder eine Mittelklasse Grafikkarte wieder, wenn AMD dann etwas eher auf den Beinen steht.


----------



## drstoecker (9. Oktober 2018)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Heute werden doch keine Benchmarks von mir kommen - zwar wird die Asus heute voraussichtlich gelefert, aber ich habe am Ende entschieden (nach längerer Recherche), dass es mir die Hotspot Temperaturen nicht wert ist und ich habe somit zur Sapphire Nitro Vega 64 + den Spielecodes gegriffen. Letzteres wird dann auf willhaben oder dergleichen wo verkauft (kann man die eigentlich auch hier im Markt verkaufen? Eher nicht oder? Ansonsten kann mich ja jemand per PN anschreiben, sollte er Interesse haben)
> 
> Ich wollte mir mal einmal so eine "dicke" Grafikkarte gönnen, wenn die Vega 64 erst dann in einigen Jahren ausgetauscht wird, wird es sicher wieder eine Mittelklasse Grafikkarte wieder, wenn AMD dann etwas eher auf den Beinen steht.



Äh das mit der pn vergessen wir mal schnell wieder das ist nämlich nicht gestattet. Du kannst sie aber dennoch hier im Marktplatz offiziell anbieten, lese die nur vorher die Regeln durch.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/78


----------



## Gurdi (9. Oktober 2018)

Rolk schrieb:


> Soll doch morgen Verfügbar sein. Must du wohl kaufen.
> 
> Mal noch eine andere Zwischenfrage: Vermintide 2 ist ja wunderbar geeignet instabil übertaktete Hardware auszusortieren. Wie sieht es bei dem Spiel mit dem Stromverbrauch aus? Gehört es auch zu den Spielen wo die Grafikkarte besonders viel Saft aus der Steckdose zieht oder eher nicht?



Vergleichbar mit em FS 2 run.Also standard Last bei guter Auslastung.FS 1 markiert so die Spitze.


----------



## SnaxeX (9. Oktober 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Äh das mit der pn vergessen wir mal schnell wieder das ist nämlich nicht gestattet. Du kannst sie aber dennoch hier im Marktplatz offiziell anbieten, lese die nur vorher die Regeln durch.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/78



Ich habe den jeweiligen Passus mal rausgestrichen, gehört hier ja nicht hin. Gut, dann wandern die Codes hier auf den Markt.


----------



## Richi1605 (9. Oktober 2018)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Ich habe den jeweiligen Passus mal rausgestrichen, gehört hier ja nicht hin. Gut, dann wandern die Codes hier auf den Markt.



Aber musst auf passen bei dem neuen Assasins Creed, man muss sein AMD Konto direkt mit Uplay Verbinden. Man bekommt keinen Key, das macht AMD Automatisch ohne Key.


----------



## SnaxeX (9. Oktober 2018)

Richi1605 schrieb:


> Aber musst auf passen bei dem neuen Assasins Creed, man muss sein AMD Konto direkt mit Uplay Verbinden. Man bekommt keinen Key, das macht AMD Automatisch ohne Key.



Man kann beim AMD Treiber ein Konto haben - wo das denn bitte? Das kann ich ja ansonsten dazu schreiben, dass ein AMD Konto vonnöten ist - oder muss ich erst einmal mein AMD Konto erstellen, dann meine Vega Karte "registrieren" lassen und dann wird das Spiel "automatisch" freigeschaltet?


----------



## Richi1605 (9. Oktober 2018)

Nein gibt kein AMD Konto im Treiber xD , vll habe ich falsch erklärt 

Du bekommst einen Code von deinem Händler, den must du HIER einlösen! 

Dann gibs die Games, nur bei Assasins Creed gibs keinen Key, man muss sich direkt mit seinem Uplay Konto bei AMD auf der Seite dort anmelden und es wird Automatisch Verknüpft


----------



## SnaxeX (9. Oktober 2018)

Richi1605 schrieb:


> Nein gibt kein AMD Konto im Treiber xD , vll habe ich falsch erklärt
> 
> Du bekommst einen Code von deinem Händler, den must du HIER einlösen!
> 
> Dann gibs die Games, nur bei Assasins Creed gibs keinen Key, man muss sich direkt mit seinem Uplay Konto bei AMD auf der Seite dort anmelden und es wird Automatisch Verknüpft



Wtf...ok danke für den Hinweis - ich schaue es mir dann an. So oder so war für mich die Sapphire definitiv die richtige Wahl, einfach weil ich bei der ganzen HotSpot Problematik etwas Bedenken bezüglich der Haltbarkeit hatte/OC/UV und ich wollte die Karte dann über Caseking bestellen einerseits wegen den Aktionen und andererseits weil ich dann im Garantiefall eher kein Problem habe, weil die Karte ganz normal zu mir ins Haus geschickt wurde.

Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon aufs Wochenende und werte dann voller Freude die Karte ausgiebig testen, was so machbar ist mit ihr.


----------



## drstoecker (9. Oktober 2018)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Wtf...ok danke für den Hinweis - ich schaue es mir dann an. So oder so war für mich die Sapphire definitiv die richtige Wahl, einfach weil ich bei der ganzen HotSpot Problematik etwas Bedenken bezüglich der Haltbarkeit hatte/OC/UV und ich wollte die Karte dann über Caseking bestellen einerseits wegen den Aktionen und andererseits weil ich dann im Garantiefall eher kein Problem habe, weil die Karte ganz normal zu mir ins Haus geschickt wurde.
> 
> Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon aufs Wochenende und werte dann voller Freude die Karte ausgiebig testen, was so machbar ist mit ihr.


Ich würde aber mit dem Verkauf der Codes noch warten bis du dir sicher bist das du die Karte auch mach der wiederrufsfrist behältst ansonsten wird dir für jedes Game 50€ berechnet, war glaube bei Alternate auch der Fall.


----------



## SnaxeX (9. Oktober 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Ich würde aber mit dem Verkauf der Codes noch warten bis du dir sicher bist das du die Karte auch mach der wiederrufsfrist behältst ansonsten wird dir für jedes Game 50€ berechnet, war glaube bei Alternate auch der Fall.



Uff ok, gut zu wissen. Aber ich bin mir Stand jetzt ziemlich sicher, dass ich die Sapphire Vega 64 behalten werde - ist immerhin die beste Custom und mein Netzteil sollte sie auch schaffen (be Quiet! Straight Power 500 Watt).


----------



## Dunnlock (9. Oktober 2018)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Uff ok, gut zu wissen. Aber ich bin mir Stand jetzt ziemlich sicher, dass ich die Sapphire Vega 64 behalten werde - ist immerhin die beste Custom und mein Netzteil sollte sie auch schaffen (be Quiet! Straight Power 500 Watt).



Also bei 500Watt wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher.


----------



## SnaxeX (9. Oktober 2018)

Dunnlock schrieb:


> Also bei 500Watt wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher.



Also auf allen Tests werden 400 Watt Maximum angegeben und ich mag sie ja max Effizienz (soweit man davon sprechen kann) trimmen.


----------



## drstoecker (9. Oktober 2018)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Uff ok, gut zu wissen. Aber ich bin mir Stand jetzt ziemlich sicher, dass ich die Sapphire Vega 64 behalten werde - ist immerhin die beste Custom und mein Netzteil sollte sie auch schaffen (be Quiet! Straight Power 500 Watt).


Mit Glück ja, hatte sogar Probleme mit der 600w Version. Aber Versuchs erstmal.


----------



## ToflixGamer (9. Oktober 2018)

Mit UV bekommt man mit 600 W (und selbst mit 500W) normalerweise keine Probleme. 
Diverse Seiten haben mit nem OC-i7 (der alleine so schon knapp 150W verbrauchen kann) n Gesamt-Verbrauch von knapp 450W erreichen können, oft gemessen an der Steckdose - also ohne die Verlustleistung des Netzteils mit einzurechnen. 

Wenn das NT von hoher Qualität ist (und da gehören die BQ straight Power dazu), würde ich's auf'n Versuch ankommen lassen.

EDIT: review stammt von Anandtech - mit dem OC-i7 7820X@4,3Ghz. Das zieht schon noch einiges, THW hat die Karte auf 4,6 GHz bei knapp 180Watt im Torture laufen lassen, das ist eigentlich im normalen Gaming kaum zu schaffen, außer bei sehr CPU-lastigen Games. Aber bekomm da mal so n Teil ausgelastet. Zumal das n Peak-Wert zu sein scheint, die sicherlich nicht dauerhaft so gehalten werden wird. Es handelt sich hier sogar um die Standard-Vega 64, im normalen BIOS. 
Die Sapphire im Efficient-Modus oder Silent-Modus verbraucht da nochmal n gutes Stück weniger.

Im Zweifelsfall begrenzt man im ein oder anderen Spiel die FPS nach unten (interessiert mit FreeSync ja eh kaum) und schon spart man wieder ein. 
Bei schnellen Shootern lohnen sich FPS über 60, bei AC: Odyssey (um ein Beispiel  hoher CPU-Lasten) im Grunde auch 60 aus. Und dann erreicht man solche hohen Watt-Zahlen kaum, wenn man dann eher die stabil halten kann (und dazu noch Abwärme!).


----------



## SnaxeX (10. Oktober 2018)

ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Mit UV bekommt man mit 600 W (und selbst mit 500W) normalerweise keine Probleme.
> Diverse Seiten haben mit nem OC-i7 (der alleine so schon knapp 150W verbrauchen kann) n Gesamt-Verbrauch von knapp 450W erreichen können, oft gemessen an der Steckdose - also ohne die Verlustleistung des Netzteils mit einzurechnen.
> 
> Wenn das NT von hoher Qualität ist (und da gehören die BQ straight Power dazu), würde ich's auf'n Versuch ankommen lassen.
> ...



Danke dafür! Genau auf letzteres wird es auch hinauslaufen - Shooter wie Rainbow Six Siege lass ich auf 120fps laufen, Spiele wie The Witcher 3 etc sind bei mir auch auf 60fps gelocked. 

Hört sich dann ja gut an, die Vorfreude steigt


----------



## drstoecker (10. Oktober 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> Neuer Treiber ist da (AC:Odyssey)
> Radeon™ RX Vega 64 Drivers & Support | AMD
> 
> bin momentan hier nicht aktiv, wegen Krankheit und denke das ich ab nächster Woche auch wieder hier Aktiv bin



ist doch immer noch der 18.9.3 , den gibts doch schon ne weile.


----------



## RX480 (10. Oktober 2018)

ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Mit UV bekommt man mit 600 W (und selbst mit 500W) normalerweise keine Probleme.
> Wenn das NT von hoher Qualität ist (und da gehören die BQ straight Power dazu), würde ich's auf'n Versuch ankommen lassen.
> 
> Im Zweifelsfall begrenzt man im ein oder anderen Spiel die FPS nach unten (interessiert mit FreeSync ja eh kaum) und schon spart man wieder ein.
> Bei schnellen Shootern lohnen sich FPS über 60, bei AC: Odyssey (um ein Beispiel  hoher CPU-Lasten) im Grunde auch 60 aus. Und dann erreicht man solche hohen Watt-Zahlen kaum, wenn man dann eher die stabil halten kann (und dazu noch Abwärme!).



Wahrscheinlich habe erstmal nur die Leute Bedenken gehabt, die schon 2017 ihre Vega hatten.
Möglicherweise war der Treiber damals net so gut.
2017 gab es definitiv ganz schöne Spannungsspitzen. Müsste man mal bei TH nachschauen.
Genauso eklig sind die Lastwechsel beim Szenenwechsel oder Ausblenden.

Beim NT wird es sicher darauf ankommen. das die 2..3+ Kreise dann auch die vollen 500W ohne große Latenz abrufen können.
Wieviel Kreise hat das beQuiet 500 eigentlich, und wieviel Bums hätten dann 2 Kreise für die Graka ?

Und als kleiner Gag des Tages:
HisN hatte seine 2080ti an einem 8x2-Kabel und hat sich gewundert, das es net stabil war.
(passiert auch alten Hasen)

Und
wenn wir gerade dabei sind und es so schön ist, mit 380W-Bios zieht die 2080ti mehr A aus dem PCiE.
Schönen Gruss von Polaris-Gen1. (fc meint : net so schlimm, weil ja sicher ALLE hochwertige Boards haben)


----------



## RX480 (10. Oktober 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> ist doch immer noch der 18.9.3 , den gibts doch schon ne weile.



Aber der Neue ist WHQL, das funzt mit Cf meist besser, vor Allem wenn man den Moni an der 2. Graka hat.
Da haben mir Betas schon Ärger gemacht.


----------



## Octobit (10. Oktober 2018)

Moin,
ich bin Grad auch am spekulieren, welche Vega es wird. Eigentlich soll es eine 56 werden. Empfohlen werden ja immer die Nitro, die kostet momentan 470€ Wenn ich mir da die Red Dragon anschaue, schneidet die in Tests aber quasi gleich ab, kostet aber nur 400€. Übersehe ich da was? Die Pulse soll ähnlich sein, kostet aber 450€. Oder wie rechtfertigt sich der Aufpreis? 

Im Vergleich zur Nitro 56 finde ich die Nitro 64 dann fast schon attraktiver, die gibt es für 500€ aktuell. 
Die dürfte ja so etwa 10% schneller sein als die 56.

Mein Netzteil (E9 450W) sollte denke ich vorerst passen, aktuell stemmt es auch eine 290x. Gegen Ende des Jahres würde ich wahrscheinlich  tauschen, dann wäre es 4,5 Jahre alt.


----------



## Ralle@ (10. Oktober 2018)

Die Nitro und die Red Dragon nehmen sich nicht viel.
Die Nitro ist paar Grad Kühler und das PCB ist besser aber am ende entscheidet das Glück wie gut der Chip ist der drauf ist. Wenn ich persönlich die Wahl hätte, würde ich die 64er Nitro nehmen.
Aber bei dem Netzteil wäre ich vorsichtig, die Vega Karten genehmigen sich etwas mehr, vor allem bei 4K. Ich würde da max. undervolten und dem NT gut zureden.


----------



## Octobit (10. Oktober 2018)

Die Red Dragon ist das Äquivalent zur Pulse, die Red Devil zur Nitro. 
Deswegen überlege ich am meisten zwischen der 400€ Red Devil 56 oder der 64 Nitro für 500€.
Die 30€ zwischen den beiden Nitros machen es auch nicht mehr, allerdings habe ich noch keinen wirklichen Unterschied zwischen den 56ern gesehen, die 70€ Aufpreis rechtfertigen.


----------



## SnaxeX (10. Oktober 2018)

Octobit schrieb:


> Die Red Dragon ist das Äquivalent zur Pulse, die Red Devil zur Nitro.
> Deswegen überlege ich am meisten zwischen der 400€ Red Devil 56 oder der 64 Nitro für 500€.
> Die 30€ zwischen den beiden Nitros machen es auch nicht mehr, allerdings habe ich noch keinen wirklichen Unterschied zwischen den 56ern gesehen, die 70€ Aufpreis rechtfertigen.



In gewissen Spielen, wenn die zusätzlichen Shader gut ausgelastet werden können, macht die 64 Nitro schon noch nen Unterschied. Ich würde da bedenkenlos zur Nitro 64 für 500€ greifen (ich habe immerhin 90€ noch einmal mehr gezahlt - aber das war es mir auch wert). Den Rest musst du entscheiden.


----------



## Rolk (11. Oktober 2018)

Bei der aktuellen Preislage würde ich auch zwischen RX64 Nitro+ und RX56 Red Dragon tendieren. Mit einem E9 450W wäre es aber vielleicht besser auf Nummer sicher zu gehen und die sparsamere Red Dragon zu kaufen. Im NT Bereich ist das NT ja quasi schon exkommuniziert worden und von deiner alten GPU dürfte es auch nicht gerade geschont worden sein.


----------



## Averdan (11. Oktober 2018)

Hi,

Kam leider nicht früher dazu, jetzt ist die neue gebrauchte Vega 64 Referenz von Sapphire im ewigen Kreislauf meiner Wakü verbaut. Danke nochmals @arcDaniel dass du ein Jahr auf sie aufgepasst hast für mich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich meine Wakü eh mit neuen ZMT und Norprene Schläuchen ausgestattet habe, habe ich auch gleich mal den Kühlkörper abgebaut, gereinigt und neue Wärmeleitpads und -paste aufgetragen. Zusätzlich die Backplate in Nickel draufgeschnallt.... wollte ich mal versuchen und passt irgendwie finde ich ganz gut rein in mein Case (zuvor hatte ich immer die klassiche schwarze Backplate).

Derzeit läuft sie ganz ruhig bei:
P6= 1602  / mV=1150
P7= 1652 / mV= 1200
Memory= 1050 / mV= 1100
PT= +50%
Also nichts an der Spannung derzeit gedreht. Da die Karte bei der Wakü so oder nicht heißer als 43°C Grad wird, war das jetzt noch nicht wirklich nötig.
Laut GPU-Z gönnt sie sich da schon mal 329Watt... 

Wollte natürlich gleich auch mal schauen ob sie die 1700MHz schafft, aber da brach Firestrike und auch Heaven Benchmark ab (bzw. crashten). eine Verringerung der Spannung auf 1150 statt 1200 bei P7 hat auch nichts geholfen...
Denke da muss ich noch ein wenig damit spielen.
Nutze derzeit Wattmann zum OC/UV.

Aja habt ihr das auch das HWinfo extreme Ruckler in Spielen verursacht? Habe bei Miscreated und bei Rocket League das Problem, dass die spiele extrem ruckeln und zwischen 25-40FPS laufen. sobald ich HWinfo abschalte... läuft wieder alles wie geschmiert... überlege ob die crashes bei Firestrike und Heaven vielleicht auch daher kommen.
Durch die Thematik mit HWinfo, tendiere ich eben daher nur mit Wattmann zu arbeiten als mit overdriventool+rtss+hwinfo.

P.S.: Tut mir leid wegen dem großen Bild, weiß nicht wie ich das kleiner bekomme


----------



## drstoecker (11. Oktober 2018)

Averdan schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Kam leider nicht früher dazu, jetzt ist die neue gebrauchte Vega 64 Referenz von Sapphire im ewigen Kreislauf meiner Wakü verbaut. Danke nochmals @arcDaniel dass du ein Jahr auf sie aufgepasst hast für mich
> 
> ...


Sieht gut aus, vorallendingen die backplate!


----------



## Gurdi (11. Oktober 2018)

Hast du ein Freesync Panel?


----------



## Zwock7420 (11. Oktober 2018)

Apropos Backplate...  Ich bin immernoch auf der Suche nach einer schwarzen Original Backplate von einer Referenz für meinen Umbau diesen Winter...

Hatte bisher die Silberne von der LE mit dem Nickel Heatkiller und wollte aber auf den schwarzen Heatkiller incl. schwarzer B(l)ackplate wechseln.


----------



## Averdan (11. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hast du ein Freesync Panel?



Ja habe ich. Dieses schmucke Stück von AOC Agon AG322QCX. Meinst du dass es Probleme bei Freesync+HWInfo+Games gibt? Das wäre ziemlich bescheiden. Hatte dieses Problem mit meiner R9 390 nicht. ich muss das nochmal genauer untersuchen, da ich sonst nirgends von diesem Problem gelesen habe.


----------



## RX480 (11. Oktober 2018)

Averdan schrieb:


> Derzeit läuft sie ganz ruhig bei:
> P6= 1602  / mV=1150
> P7= 1652 / mV= 1200
> Memory= 1050 / mV= 1100
> ...



Die Backplate ist nice. Da kann man sich ja richtig die Augen verblitzen.

HBM =  1100mV führt lt. Hugo(im UV-Thread) zu einer min. VDDC von 1,05V, was für OC evtl. zuwenig ist. (Szenenwechsel o.ä.)

Außerdem wäre langsam besser, nicht gleich P7 >1700  zum rantesten.
Evtl. brauchst Du auch noch einen morePower.reghack von hellm.
Die 329W sind ja schon am Limit von 220x1,5=330W !(Bei Überschreitung PT übernimmt die automatische Spannungsregelung
 und alle Settings sind für die Katz.)

P6 1652 / 1100..1120mV (etwas näher an P7 könnte helfen)
P7 1692/ 1120..1140mV (immer schauen ob Du wieder die 330W reisst !)
HBM 1050/1101 (damit sollte man nicht mehr unter 1100 fallen)
PT+50

Wenn Das auch nicht funzt, halt mal die Leute mit RX64@LC-Bios fragen, was für Settings so gehen.
Könnte sein, das mit LC-Bios etwas mehr geht. (wenn nicht andere Probleme mit LC-Bios überwiegen)


----------



## Averdan (11. Oktober 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Die Backplate ist nice. Da kann man sich ja richtig die Augen verblitzen.
> 
> HBM =  1100mV führt lt. Hugo(im UV-Thread) zu einer min. VDDC von 1,05V, was für OC evtl. zuwenig ist. (Szenenwechsel o.ä.)
> 
> ...



Hmmm ok danke für den Tip. Also ist es schon so wie ich es mir gedacht habe. "Früher" hat man ja quasi einfach seine Core Frequ. hoch geschraubt bis Artifakte auftauchten und dann mit der Spannung nachgebessert oder eben nicht. 
Bei der Vega macht man eigentlich eine Mischung UV/OC (daher wahrscheinlich auch der Namen des Threads ) da die Core Spannungen eh schon sehr hoch angesetzt wurden.

Werde mich mal mit den von dir vorgeschlagenen mVs nach oben rantasten. BIOS werde ich nicht flashen, da mir die paar MHz mehr ( sofern es Problemlos klappt) nicht für den Aufwand und die vielleicht damit einhergehenden Problemchen stehen.... (vielleicht irgendwann mal wenn ich kurz davor bin mir Navi zuzulegen )

Jedenfalls danke nochmals für die Tips.

Wegen der Backplate... war mir zuerst unsicher ob ich nicht doch wieder auf Schawrz gehen sollte, da mir das Nickel auf der EKWB Webseite doch sehr "blingbling" war.... aber geht sehr dezent unter im Gehäuse und schafft irgendwie einen geilen Spiegel Effekt... so dass man fast übersehen könnte wo die Karte ist.


----------



## Meemyy (11. Oktober 2018)

Will mir direkt die RTX 2070 bestellen.
Meint ihr dass die sofort ausliefern?
Oder wirds Schwierigkeiten geben?


----------



## RX480 (11. Oktober 2018)

Averdan schrieb:


> Hmmm ok danke für den Tip. Also ist es schon so wie ich es mir gedacht habe. "Früher" hat man ja quasi einfach seine Core Frequ. hoch geschraubt bis Artifakte auftauchten und dann mit der Spannung nachgebessert oder eben nicht.
> Bei der Vega macht man eigentlich eine Mischung UV/OC (daher wahrscheinlich auch der Namen des Threads ) da die Core Spannungen eh schon sehr hoch angesetzt wurden.



#6406 
Hallo Averdan, habe die Spannungen noch ein mue nach unten geä. , habe leider keine 64 und somit kein Gefühl für die 330W.

Im schlimmsten Fall, wenn immer noch zuviel Watt, halt mal P6 1080mV und P7 1090mV  bei HBM 1051mV.
Das war mit ner Devil immer drin. (leider hat Die auch schon mehr W als Du)


----------



## Gurdi (11. Oktober 2018)

Averdan schrieb:


> Ja habe ich. Dieses schmucke Stück von AOC Agon AG322QCX. Meinst du dass es Probleme bei Freesync+HWInfo+Games gibt? Das wäre ziemlich bescheiden. Hatte dieses Problem mit meiner R9 390 nicht. ich muss das nochmal genauer untersuchen, da ich sonst nirgends von diesem Problem gelesen habe.



Ja die Probleme werden auch im Treiber genannt, mit GPU Z hab ich auch Spikes manchmal wenn das läuft.


----------



## SnaxeX (11. Oktober 2018)

Meemyy schrieb:


> Will mir direkt die RTX 2070 bestellen.
> Meint ihr dass die sofort ausliefern?
> Oder wirds Schwierigkeiten geben?



Es gibt einen extra Turing Thread, wo diese Frage sicherlich besser aufgehoben ist bzw. können die Leute dir dort besser helfen!

Meine AMD Sapphire RX Vega 64 Nitro soll heute geliefert werden 
Leider werde ich heute kaum zum Testen kommen, da morgen ne Prüfung ansteht...echt blödes Timing^^


----------



## Meemyy (11. Oktober 2018)

Habe leider den falschen Thread erwischt!


----------



## RX480 (11. Oktober 2018)

Meemyy schrieb:


> Habe leider den falschen Thread erwischt!



Macht Nichts, die 2070 steht bei auf NV auf Benachrichtigung = keine sofortige Lieferung.
Was nimmst Du dann eigentlich als HDR-Monitor oder spielst Du am TV ?


----------



## tobse2056 (11. Oktober 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Meemyy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Habe leider den falschen Thread erwischt!
> ...



Wie nett das rote Team doch ist, die Grünen hätten gleich mit Steinen nach dem Eindringling geworfen.


----------



## SnaxeX (11. Oktober 2018)

Meine Vega ist angekommen und bereits eingebaut, jetzt wird gleich einmal nachgeschaut was sie so kann


----------



## Averdan (11. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja die Probleme werden auch im Treiber genannt, mit GPU Z hab ich auch Spikes manchmal wenn das läuft.



Hmm finde in den Treiber Notes nicht konkretes zu HWinfo oder GPU-Z 
Was ich mir vorstellen kann, ist dass es eine Kombination aus Relive, FreeSync, HWinfo/GPU-Z ist. Werde das mal bei anderen Spielen testen wie die sich verhalten. Wenn es doch an diesen ganzen Dingen liegt, werde ich vorraussichtlich das ganze Relive/Adrenalin deinstallieren und doch mit overdriventool+rtss+hwinfo arbeiten... mal schauen


----------



## SnaxeX (11. Oktober 2018)

Mal eine Frage für die ganz dummen: Ist es eigentlich egal, wo ich vom Netzteil den VGA 1 und VGA 2 Stromanschluss anstecke? Also ob VGA 1 unbedingt in den rechten Anschluss reinkommen muss und der VGA 2 Anschluss in den linken oder ist es egal? Ich mein, he, sie läuft ja trotzdem xD


----------



## moreply (11. Oktober 2018)

Welches Straight Power hast du denn?


----------



## DominikHuber86 (11. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen

Habe mir gerade eine MSI Radeon RX Vega 56 bestellt, hab sie gerade in einer Aktion für umgerechnet 322 euro gesehen und spontan zugeschlagen aufgrund des Preises. Hab mich vorher kaum informiert, meine letzten intensiven Spiele-Jahre sind nun fast 10 Jahre her. Kann man die Karte brauchen?

Da mein derzeitiger PC noch mit einem Phenon xII läuft (schon etwas älter  ), brauch ich jetzt wohl auch ein neues Board mit Prozessor und RAM.

PS: Meine jetztige Grafikkarte ist noch eine ATI Radeon 4850


----------



## moreply (11. Oktober 2018)

Reden wir hier von der DHE Variante? Welches Netzteil hast du derzeit?


----------



## SnaxeX (11. Oktober 2018)

moreply schrieb:


> Welches Straight Power hast du denn?



Straigt Power E10 500 Watt - quasi nicht das neuste (sollte das E11 sein?) sondern den Vorgänger. Weder im Handbuch von der GPU noch vom Netzteil stand was drinnen.


----------



## moreply (11. Oktober 2018)

Beim e10 500w ist es egal. Beide Anschlüsse liefern jeweils 18A. Ob nun das eine Kabel in 12V1 und das zweite in 12V2 steckt ist komplett egal.

Beim E11 750w zum beispiel hast du zwei Rails mit 20A und zwei mit 24A. Da ist es dann wichtig die Rails zu nutzen die den "größeren Strom" zur Verfügung stellen. Wo da welches Kabel steckt ist aber auch egal


----------



## SnaxeX (11. Oktober 2018)

moreply schrieb:


> Beim e10 500w ist es egal. Beide Anschlüsse liefern jeweils 18A. Ob nun das eine Kabel in 12V1 und das zweite in 12V2 steckt ist komplett egal.
> 
> Beim E11 750w zum beispiel hast du zwei Rails mit 20A und zwei mit 24A. Da ist es dann wichtig die Rails zu nutzen die den "größeren Strom" zur Verfügung stellen. Wo da welches Kabel steckt ist aber auch egal



Ok, danke für die Info. 

Irgendwie funktioniert das Overclocking nicht so gut, aber ich habe die Texte da auch nur überflogen, weil ich heute noch keine wirkliche Zeit dafür habe. Bezüglich Fragen wegen Undervolting/Overclocking hier oder im entsprechenden Unterthread "AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 und RX Vega 56 Overclocking/Undervolting-Thread"?


----------



## Rallyesport (11. Oktober 2018)

Kann es sein das der 18.9.3 komplett Buggy ist? 
ich hatte wieder das problem das meine Grafikkarte SOC Clock und Speicher Takt nicht runtergetaktet hatte. 
Jetzt habe ich wieder mit DDU alles gelöscht und die eingaben wieder von Hand in den Wattman eingetragen, jetzt taktet nicht nur der Speicher nicht runter, sondern auch die die GPU Taktet auf gedeih oder verderb über 1400Mhz...^^ 
Ich hab Moin Frühschicht von daher jetzt keine Lust mehr auf rumbasteln...

Mein fehler hatte den Min Status auf P6 gesetzt... 
Aber das ändert nix daran das sich SOC und Speicher Clock nicht runtertakten...
Stell ich den Watman auf Ausgewogen funzt auch das runtertakten...

Achso, ich möchte Morgen nochmal den Kühler neu montieren, wie Dick soll ich den Klecks WLP machen? Erbse, wie bei einer cpu, oder etwas mehr, oder gar weniger?


----------



## Gurdi (12. Oktober 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Kann es sein das der 18.9.3 komplett Buggy ist?
> ich hatte wieder das problem das meine Grafikkarte SOC Clock und Speicher Takt nicht runtergetaktet hatte.
> Jetzt habe ich wieder mit DDU alles gelöscht und die eingaben wieder von Hand in den Wattman eingetragen, jetzt taktet nicht nur der Speicher nicht runter, sondern auch die die GPU Taktet auf gedeih oder verderb über 1400Mhz...^^
> Ich hab Moin Frühschicht von daher jetzt keine Lust mehr auf rumbasteln...
> ...



Was hast du denn für einen Chip?Moldet oder Unmoldet?
Ich habe keinerlich Probleme auf beiden Systemen mit dem 18.9.3


----------



## Rallyesport (12. Oktober 2018)

Dann weiss ich auch nicht warum das nie runter taktet, habe das problem schon seit ein paar Wochen. Ich habe nen moldet chip.


----------



## drstoecker (12. Oktober 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Dann weiss ich auch nicht warum das nie runter taktet, habe das problem schon seit ein paar Wochen. Ich habe nen moldet chip.


Welche hz haste in Windows eingestellt bzw. Hat dein Monitor?


----------



## blazethelight (12. Oktober 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Dann weiss ich auch nicht warum das nie runter taktet, habe das problem schon seit ein paar Wochen. Ich habe nen moldet chip.


Ich hatte das Probleme Treiber unabhängig nur mal wegen MSI Afterburner.

Ich denke, dem hast du nicht installiert?

Kennt jemand überhaupt eine gute Alternative zu Fraps für alle APIs (DirectX 9,10,11,12 / OpenGL und Vulkan?). Gerade die FPS Messung (Min, Avg, Max) benötige ich. 

Folgende Tools have ich schon durch:
MSI Afterburner (läuft nicht mehr im Treiber Wechselmodus und inkompatibel zu Wattman)

AMD OCAT (Keine korrekte Messung) 
Bandicam (Schrott) 
Action (muss ich noch probieren)

Danke


----------



## Elistaer (12. Oktober 2018)

Ich nutze dafür hwinfo mit Rivatuner geht genauso und ist sogar angenehmer im Umgang finde ich. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rallyesport (12. Oktober 2018)

Nein den Nachbrenner habe ich nicht installiert.
Da sollten eigentlich 70Hz eingestellt sein, ich schaue Aber heute Mittag mal.


----------



## WhoRainZone (12. Oktober 2018)

8GB Gigabyte Radeon RX Vega 56 Gaming OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de
Gigabyte Vega 56 für 389€


----------



## kloanabua (12. Oktober 2018)

Treiber 18.10.1 verfügbar [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (12. Oktober 2018)

kloanabua schrieb:


> Treiber 18.10.1 verfügbar http://emoji.tapatalk-cdn.com/emoji16.png
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



wollte das auch grad posten.

hab grad was interessantes festgestellt aber seht selbst (gpu takt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der takt liegt übrigends dauerhaft über 1700mhz an bis zum max. takt. vllt kommt jemand drauf wie das entstanden ist.


----------



## RX480 (12. Oktober 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> hab grad was interessantes festgestellt aber seht selbst (gpu takt)
> der takt liegt übrigends dauerhaft über 1700mhz an bis zum max. takt.



1837 = net schlecht
Was Hast Du Da gerade gemacht ? (NulllastBoost oder nach einem Absturz)

Wie sind eigentlich Deine Settings ?(mit sehr hoher HBM(Uncore)-Spannung kann der Boost schon mal über P7 gehen)


----------



## drstoecker (12. Oktober 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> 1837 = net schlecht
> Was Hast Du Da gerade gemacht ? (NulllastBoost oder nach einem Absturz)
> 
> Wie sind eigentlich Deine Settings ?(mit sehr hoher HBM(Uncore)-Spannung kann der Boost schon mal über P7 gehen)


x-plane 11 demo @4K /opengl, wollte das eigtl nur wegen der ryzen performance mal testen, war dann doch erstaunt wie hoch der boost geht. warum kann der mit dx nicht so boosten?


----------



## RX480 (12. Oktober 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> x-plane 11 demo @4K /opengl, wollte das eigtl nur wegen der ryzen performance mal testen, war dann doch erstaunt wie hoch der boost geht. warum kann der mit dx nicht so boosten?



Sowas kenne ich eigentlich nur mit Cf.
Wenn Ich ein fps -limit setzte und die Auslastung sehr niedrig ist, bleiben trotzdem Beide Grakas in P6/7. 
Für mich ist dann schon 1580..1600 viel.(siehe Anhang1)
Wäre möglich Das bei Dir auch sowas wie "Hochleistung/ULPS" für das Obenbleiben des Taktes sorgt.

Dann kann ich noch von RamDisk laden und hätte quasi bei fast Nulllast jede Menge PT übrig. 
Der max. Takt ist immer beim Laden der Einzeltests.
(uralter Timespy-Run in Anhang 2)


Wenn Du Zeit hast kannst  Du auch noch im UV-Thread schauen. 
Da war Drebbin #605 mit Bioshock Infinite @ W10 und Takt>2000. (siehe Anhang 3)
AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 und RX Vega 56 Overclocking/Undervolting-Thread
Wollte damals Keiner so Recht glauben, seit Deinem Post doch vorstellbar.
Viel Spass und Schönes WE


----------



## DominikHuber86 (12. Oktober 2018)

Für Schweizer:

MSI Vega für 369 Franken (322 Euro):
MSI Radeon RX Vega 56 Air Boost 8G online kaufen oder in 15 Filialen abholen | STEG-Electronics.ch


----------



## Gurdi (12. Oktober 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> 8GB Gigabyte Radeon RX Vega 56 Gaming OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de
> Gigabyte Vega 56 für 389€



Ohh das könnte interessant sein. Die Gigabyte lässt sich ja flashen auf die 64er. Das könnte der neue P/L Start werden.



blazethelight schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Probleme Treiber unabhängig nur mal wegen MSI Afterburner.
> 
> Ich denke, dem hast du nicht installiert?
> 
> ...



Zieh die mal das OCAT von Gaussmath, damit bin ich sehr zufrieden. Dann auswerten mit FLAT.
Neue Beta Version OCAT Frametime Capture Tool

Sieht dann so aus.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rallyesport (12. Oktober 2018)

So ihr Buben,
ich hab jetzt den Eiswolf wieder auseinander gehabt, hab diesmal die dazugehörige WLP aufgetragen und die MX4 runtergerieben, bzw was noch davon übrig war. Die ist irgendwie zur Fettpampe geworden^^ Also ich kann keine Empfehlung aussprechen die MX-4 auf ne GPU aufzutragen, das ist wohl zu heiß für die. 
Naja was soll ich sagen, die Temperaturen sind um über 10° bei Vollast runtergegangen. Der Hot Spot klettert nicht mehr über 85°, hat aber immer noch ca 25° mehr als die GPU oder der HBM, aber ich glaube nicht das ich da noch was ändern kann... 
Könnte wohl noch ungefähr 5° weniger rauskitzeln aber dafür müsste die Pumpe schneller laufen und dann klappert es wieder. 
Komischerweise habe ich jetzt auch nicht mehr das Problem das der Takt vom Speicher und SOC so hoch bleibt, es taktet sich alles runter. 
Achso zu guter letzt, ich kann die Lüfter über die Karte steuern, man bekommt nen Stecker da noch rein, das PCB verbiegt sich zwar leicht aber joa, wenigstens das Lüftersteuern funzt wieder. 
Selbst unter Volllast bleibt das System jetzt leise und man hört nur den normalen Computer Summton den jedes nicht Silencesystem verströhmt^^


----------



## Gurdi (12. Oktober 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> So ihr Buben,
> ich hab jetzt den Eiswolf wieder auseinander gehabt, hab diesmal die dazugehörige WLP aufgetragen und die MX4 runtergerieben, bzw was noch davon übrig war. Die ist irgendwie zur Fettpampe geworden^^ Also ich kann keine Empfehlung aussprechen die MX-4 auf ne GPU aufzutragen, das ist wohl zu heiß für die.
> Naja was soll ich sagen, die Temperaturen sind um über 10° bei Vollast runtergegangen. Der Hot Spot klettert nicht mehr über 85°, hat aber immer noch ca 25° mehr als die GPU oder der HBM, aber ich glaube nicht das ich da noch was ändern kann...
> Könnte wohl noch ungefähr 5° weniger rauskitzeln aber dafür müsste die Pumpe schneller laufen und dann klappert es wieder.
> ...



Das freut mich dass du jetzt endlich ein zufriedenstellendes Konstrukt hast.
Umbauen hat so seine Tücken manchmal.

@Thread: Gibt auch die Devil 56er jetzt für 420, das ist in meinen Augen das noch besserer Angebot für Leute die evtl. flashen würden.
8GB PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Red Devil Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Dudelll (12. Oktober 2018)

Können die nicht einfach mal die Asrock im Ref. Design für ~350€ anbieten .. würde ja gerne ne vega haben aber ohne den Aufpreis für Custom Modelle


----------



## drstoecker (12. Oktober 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> So ihr Buben,
> ich hab jetzt den Eiswolf wieder auseinander gehabt, hab diesmal die dazugehörige WLP aufgetragen und die MX4 runtergerieben, bzw was noch davon übrig war. Die ist irgendwie zur Fettpampe geworden^^ Also ich kann keine Empfehlung aussprechen die MX-4 auf ne GPU aufzutragen, das ist wohl zu heiß für die.
> Naja was soll ich sagen, die Temperaturen sind um über 10° bei Vollast runtergegangen. Der Hot Spot klettert nicht mehr über 85°, hat aber immer noch ca 25° mehr als die GPU oder der HBM, aber ich glaube nicht das ich da noch was ändern kann...
> Könnte wohl noch ungefähr 5° weniger rauskitzeln aber dafür müsste die Pumpe schneller laufen und dann klappert es wieder.
> ...



Hab auch die mx4 drauf und keine Probleme, aber du hattest doch einen unmoldet Chip oder?


----------



## Rallyesport (12. Oktober 2018)

Mein Chip ist moldet,
normalerweise ist die MX-4 aber nach dem abziehen des Kühlers immer noch so wie beim Auftragen, vll etwas fester. Aber hier sah sie aus als hätte sich die Feststoffe vom Trägerfett (was auch immer) gelöst und joa. 
Also sah garnet normal aus und hatte ich so auch nicht erwartet. 
Vll lag es aber auch an der Belastung, zur F@H Faltwoche lief die Vega auch Tagelang unter voller GPU Last, vll ist das der MX-4 nicht so bekommen. 
Naja was auch immer es war, habe nun die andere Paste drauf und es scheint etwas besser zu gehen mit der, die Hotspot Temp ist zwar immer noch erhöht, aber so lange nix drosselt ist es mir dann egal. 
Hat mal noch jemand Werte für mich um ein wenig mehr Leistung rauszu kitzeln, so wirklich will meine vega nicht über 1520Mhz beim zocken boosten, da geht doch noch mehr^^


----------



## Gurdi (12. Oktober 2018)

Der neue Treiber sieht ganz gut aus, hab leichte Steigerungen im TimeSpy und Firestrike.
COD Black Ops 4 mit Battle-Royale-Benchmarks (Seite 2) - ComputerBase


----------



## tobse2056 (12. Oktober 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Mein Chip ist moldet,
> normalerweise ist die MX-4 aber nach dem abziehen des Kühlers immer noch so wie beim Auftragen, vll etwas fester. Aber hier sah sie aus als hätte sich die Feststoffe vom Trägerfett (was auch immer) gelöst und joa.
> Also sah garnet normal aus und hatte ich so auch nicht erwartet.



Das hatte ich mit der MX-4 auch mal bei meiner RX480, nach ein paar Wochen war nur noch eine klare Flüssigkeit auf der GPU und die Temperaturen war 10-15k schlechter als mit frischer MX4.
Konnte das Problem nie herausfinden und nehme seitdem die Noctua Paste.


----------



## Rallyesport (12. Oktober 2018)

Ah da guckste noch einer bei dem es so war. 
Ja alles sehr seltsam, weil ich normal die MX-4 überall drauf schmiere und noch nie Probleme mit ihr hatte. 
WIe gesagt meine Vermutung, lange hohe Temperaturen sind nix für die MX-4 an einem CPU der nicht so heißt wird und sich die Hitze wohl besser verteilt kann man die nutzen ohne Probleme, aber an einer GPU wo die Hitze auf kleinem Raum und dazu noch sehr viel höher ist, Finger weg von der Paste.


----------



## SnaxeX (12. Oktober 2018)

Falscher Thread.


----------



## tobse2056 (12. Oktober 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ah da guckste noch einer bei dem es so war.
> Ja alles sehr seltsam, weil ich normal die MX-4 überall drauf schmiere und noch nie Probleme mit ihr hatte.
> WIe gesagt meine Vermutung, lange hohe Temperaturen sind nix für die MX-4 an einem CPU der nicht so heißt wird und sich die Hitze wohl besser verteilt kann man die nutzen ohne Probleme, aber an einer GPU wo die Hitze auf kleinem Raum und dazu noch sehr viel höher ist, Finger weg von der Paste.



Denke auch das es an der Temperatur liegt , die Paste hat sich immer verschlechtert sobald die Temperatur in Richtung 100Grad +   ging.
(Die Lüftersteuerung im Afterburner hatte versagt und Lüfter liefen nicht an )
 Nach der Notabschaltung und dem  anschließendem  Neustart waren die Werte deutlich schlechter als zuvor.


----------



## ATIR290 (12. Oktober 2018)

Abverkauf der Vegas oder was ist da langsam los ?


----------



## blazethelight (12. Oktober 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> wollte das auch grad posten.
> 
> hab grad was interessantes festgestellt aber seht selbst (gpu takt)
> 
> ...



Kenn ich aus den Wolfenstein New Order II Game ohne Belastung und ohne vSync.
Habe da 4500 Mhz ^^


----------



## SnaxeX (12. Oktober 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Abverkauf der Vegas oder was ist da langsam los ?



Ich glaube, dass die einfach nur langsam mit ihrer Produktion hier und da nachkommen und die Nachfrage jetzt nicht RIESIG ist, da es von Nvidia ja was neueres gibt.


----------



## drstoecker (12. Oktober 2018)

blazethelight schrieb:


> Kenn ich aus den Wolfenstein New Order II Game ohne Belastung und ohne vSync.
> Habe da 4500 Mhz ^^



Da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen, bei Vollast im Game, lade dir die Demo runter und teste selbst!


----------



## ToflixGamer (12. Oktober 2018)

Ist die Gigabyte eigentlich immer noch so mies, wie hier extrem oft kommuniziert wurde und immer noch wird?
Meine, desöfteren was von Ausfällen (speziell bei der Gigabyte) und einer relativ miesen Kühlung gelesen zu haben. Daher... so günstig die auch sein mag, das Geld für ne gute Kühlung ist grad bei der Vega sicherlich nicht schlecht angelegt.


----------



## EyRaptor (12. Oktober 2018)

ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Ist die Gigabyte eigentlich immer noch so mies, wie hier extrem oft kommuniziert wurde und immer noch wird?
> Meine, desöfteren was von Ausfällen (speziell bei der Gigabyte) und einer relativ miesen Kühlung gelesen zu haben. Daher... so günstig die auch sein mag, das Geld für ne gute Kühlung ist grad bei der Vega sicherlich nicht schlecht angelegt.



Wenn man kein Montags (und bei GB auch Dienstags-) Modell bekommt, dann ist die Karte durchaus zu gebrauchen.
Der Kühler ist ausreichend stark, aber für OC dann doch eher ungeeignet. Der Test von Igor auf THW zu der Karte hat sich auch nicht schlecht gelesen.
Vernunft statt UEbergewicht: Gigabyte RX Vega64 Gaming OC im Test - Tom's Hardware Deutschland


----------



## Gurdi (12. Oktober 2018)

Bleibt die Frage ob die 56er Modelle auch von den Macken der 64er betroffen sind die da anscheinend einige gehabt haben. Wobei die Devil für den geringeren Aufpreis das bessere Produkt ist wie ich finde.
Die Gigabyte ist halb sehr sparsam da die mit sehr niedrigen Spannungen arbeitet.


----------



## EyRaptor (12. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Bleibt die Frage ob die 56er Modelle auch von den Macken der 64er betroffen sind die da anscheinend einige gehabt haben. Wobei die Devil für den geringeren Aufpreis das bessere Produkt ist wie ich finde.
> Die Gigabyte ist halb sehr sparsam da die mit sehr niedrigen Spannungen arbeitet.



Stimmt eigentlich auch wieder. Für aktuell 30€ mehr vermeidet man die GB Lotterie und bekommt einen deutlich stärkeren Kühler.


----------



## ToflixGamer (12. Oktober 2018)

Den THW-Test hatte ich eben auch gelesen und dachte mir eigentlich, dass der gar nicht mal so schlecht geklungen hat.
Kommt für mich zwar trotzdem nicht in Frage, aber ich fands arg komisch, wie alle gegen die Gigabyte gemeckert haben, wenn sie doch für den "Standard-Nutzer", der einfach nur Einbauen und Zocken will, relativ gut ausreicht.


----------



## SnaxeX (12. Oktober 2018)

ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Den THW-Test hatte ich eben auch gelesen und dachte mir eigentlich, dass der gar nicht mal so schlecht geklungen hat.
> Kommt für mich zwar trotzdem nicht in Frage, aber ich fands arg komisch, wie alle gegen die Gigabyte gemeckert haben, wenn sie doch für den "Standard-Nutzer", der einfach nur Einbauen und Zocken will, relativ gut ausreicht.



Die Ansprüche sind halt hoch - aber ja, wenn man nur einbauen und loslegen will sollte alles passen.

Ich glaub meine Sapphire Vega 64 neigt stark zum Spulenfieben (((


----------



## ATIR290 (12. Oktober 2018)

Aber echt jetzt
Wollte auch die Sapphire RX 64 Nitro OC probieren , aber Spulenfiepen ein echten NoGo!


----------



## drstoecker (12. Oktober 2018)

ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Ist die Gigabyte eigentlich immer noch so mies, wie hier extrem oft kommuniziert wurde und immer noch wird?
> Meine, desöfteren was von Ausfällen (speziell bei der Gigabyte) und einer relativ miesen Kühlung gelesen zu haben. Daher... so günstig die auch sein mag, das Geld für ne gute Kühlung ist grad bei der Vega sicherlich nicht schlecht angelegt.



ich meine ein fehlerhaftes bios hatte schuld an den problemen. es gibt ja auch einige bei denen läufts rund.

so hab mal ein video (leider nur mim handy da relive nicht mit opengl kompatibel ist) hochgeladen von x-plane was den hohen takt angeht von über 2000mhz auf der vega inkl. hwinfo/gpu-z

YouTube




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kloanabua (12. Oktober 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Aber echt jetzt
> Wollte auch die Sapphire RX 64 Nitro OC probieren , aber Spulenfiepen ein echten NoGo!


Hab ne MSI Referenz Vega 64 mit Watercool Wasserblock. 
Anfangs fand ich das Spulenfiepen nervig weil ich in meiner Wakü nichts höre ausser dieses Fiepen. 
Nun nach UV und OC hat sich das sehr verringert, das ich es mittlerweile erträglich finde.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SnaxeX (12. Oktober 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Aber echt jetzt
> Wollte auch die Sapphire RX 64 Nitro OC probieren , aber Spulenfiepen ein echten NoGo!



Es ist eh nicht andauernd da. Ich schau es mir mal genauer an.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Oktober 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> ich meine ein fehlerhaftes bios hatte schuld an den problemen. es gibt ja auch einige bei denen läufts rund.
> 
> so hab mal ein video (leider nur mim handy da relive nicht mit opengl kompatibel ist) hochgeladen von x-plane was den hohen takt angeht von über 2000mhz auf der vega inkl. hwinfo/gpu-z
> 
> ...



Interessant. Ich kenne so hohe Taktraten nur von CPU oder Treiber Overhead.In Wolfenstein beim einruckeln z.B.
Mal gespannt auf den PCGH bench zu COD, Vega radiert die Pascals da ja schon ordentlich. V64 13% vor der 1080 ist schon ordentlich. Die 1070 wird regelrecht überfahren von der V56 mit 20%.


----------



## drstoecker (13. Oktober 2018)

Hier liegt die Vega 64 stolze 11% über einer rx2080ti in 1080p fifa19!

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/FIFA-19-Spiel-61534/Specials/PC-Grafik-Benchmarks-Test-1266986/


----------



## EyRaptor (13. Oktober 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Hier liegt die Vega 64 stolze 11% über einer rx2080ti in 1080p fifa19!
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/FIFA-19-Spiel-61534/Specials/PC-Grafik-Benchmarks-Test-1266986/



dafuq ... zumindest in FHD schneiden die AMD GPUs sehr gut ab.
In 4k dreht sich das wieder.


----------



## Richi1605 (13. Oktober 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Hier liegt die Vega 64 stolze 11% über einer rx2080ti in 1080p fifa19!
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/FIFA-19-Spiel-61534/Specials/PC-Grafik-Benchmarks-Test-1266986/



Da Brat mir doch einer einen Storch 

Interessantes Ergebniss in Full HD und 1440Pixel, aber das 4k Ergebniss finde ich aber auch noch ok, aber wer brauch schon 242 FPS


----------



## ToflixGamer (13. Oktober 2018)

Spulenfiepen kann einem doch eh mit jedem Hersteller und jeder Karte passieren. 
Wenn man die Karte im Windows-Betrieb nicht hört, dann ist doch eigentlich alles in Ordnung - oder bin ich der einzige, der zum Zocken (also unter Last dementsprechend) immer Kopfhörer auf hat und somit eh nicht groß mitbekommt, was der PC so macht? :'D


----------



## EyRaptor (13. Oktober 2018)

Richi1605 schrieb:


> Da Brat mir doch einer einen Storch
> 
> Interessantes Ergebniss in Full HD und 1440Pixel, aber das 4k Ergebniss finde ich aber auch noch ok, aber wer brauch schon 242 FPS



Na für 3x4K Monitore und Surround Gaming  (oder wie das auch immer gerade genannt wird).


Zu den Ergebnissen:
Das bedeutet doch, dass der CPU Overhead von AMD bei diesem  Spiele geringer ist als bei NV, oder sehe ich das grad falsch.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Oktober 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Na für 3x4K Monitore und Surround Gaming  (oder wie das auch immer gerade genannt wird).
> 
> 
> Zu den Ergebnissen:
> Das bedeutet doch, dass der CPU Overhead von AMD bei diesem  Spiele geringer ist als bei NV, oder sehe ich das grad falsch.



So ist es, ein seltenes Ereignis das wohl DX12 zu verdanken ist. Wobei ich eher sagen würde, Treiber Overhead als effektiv CPU Limit. Bei Forza ist das auch so. Da rücken die Pascals in 4k etwas auf, was sonst eigentlich eher umgekehrt ist.


----------



## sunyego (13. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt schockiert wenn ich mir anschaue wo AMD bzw. die konkurrenz gelandet ist. Ich finde es einach nur erschreckend das Vega mehr strom verbraucht als 2080Ti und dabei langsamer rechnet als eine zweieinhalb jahre alte GTX1080 in 4K.  Wie seht ihr das eigentlich ?

GeForce RTX 2080 /Ti Launchreviews: Die Testresultate zur UltraHD/4K-Performance im UEberblick | 3DCenter.org


----------



## Cleriker (13. Oktober 2018)

Für mich ist das alles im grünen Bereich. Die 2080 ist out of the box 40% schneller als eine Vega 64, kostet aber 60% mehr Kohle. Ist doch ganz normal. Der Verbrauch juckt mich persönlich nicht. Klar, wenn Du da besonders drauf gucken musst ist das okay. Der eine verdient halt mehr, der andere weniger. Nur wenn man tausende Euros in Luxusobjekte wie High-End-Spiele-PCs investiert und dann auf den Verbrauch achten muss um noch was zu futtern zu haben, dann sollte man eventuell seine Prioritäten überdenken. Ich selbst komme kaum noch zum spielen, deshalb hab ich schon ewig die gleiche GPU (die deutlich mehr zieht in der Spitze), da rechnet sich eine Neuanschaffung einfach nicht und da entscheide ich dann ganz sachlich. Der von dir angesprochene Unterschied im Verbrauch würde bei mir gerade mal fünf Euro im Jahr ausmachen. Das im Verhältnis zu einer 800 Euro GPU ist mMn einfach lächerlich.


----------



## panthex (13. Oktober 2018)

Jemand von Euch bei Black Ops 4 dabei? Das läuft so smooth, ich kleb in FHD sowas von im CPU-Limit bei über 100 fps


----------



## Gurdi (13. Oktober 2018)

panthex schrieb:


> Jemand von Euch bei Black Ops 4 dabei? Das läuft so smooth, ich kleb in FHD sowas von im CPU-Limit bei über 100 fps



Zocke lediglich Quake Champions als Shooter aktuell, aber die Leistung von Vega in BO4 ist schon erste Sahne. Ne OC Vega rasiert selbst die 1080ti Founders.


----------



## McZonk (13. Oktober 2018)

*In diesem Thread geht es primär um AMDs Vega Karten - weitere Versuche eine entsprechende NV vs. AMD Diskussion vom Zaun zu brechen oder persönliche Differenzen auszufechten, belohne ich dann gerne mit bunten Karten  (das gilt übrigens Thread übergreifend).
*


----------



## Gurdi (13. Oktober 2018)

Alle lieben Gurdi


----------



## sunyego (13. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Zocke lediglich Quake Champions als Shooter aktuell, aber die Leistung von Vega in BO4 ist schon erste Sahne. Ne OC Vega rasiert selbst die 1080ti Founders.



 ....selbst eine GTX1080 läuft viel smoother bzw. flüssiger.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Oktober 2018)

sunyego schrieb:


> GTX1080 läuft viel smoother bzw. flüssiger.



In nem Multiplayershooter spielt die Framerate also keine Rolle?
18ms merkt übrigens kein Mensch. Mal davon abgesehen das wir hier sowieso alle mit getweakten Karten unterwegs sind, unsere Framerates/Frametimes sehen da etwas anders aus^^


----------



## blazethelight (13. Oktober 2018)

sunyego schrieb:


> GTX1080 läuft viel smoother bzw. flüssiger.



Wieso machst du in jedem Thread AMD runter? 

Du gehst (bewusst) jedem damit auf den Zeiger!
Vielleicht gehst du einfach woanders dein Unwesen treiben?
Was hast du davon?

Je nach Spiel und Benchmark sind deine Aussagen einfach NICHT korrekt.

Und einem Urgestein wie Gurdi auf den **** zu gehen erscheint mir nicht besonders intelligent. 
Einer der Personen, welche Transparent & nachvollziehbar dokumentiert.


Hier mal für DICH ein objektiver Vergleich von mir persönlich (Grafikscore sollte dich wohl interssieren!): 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





PS.  Bezüglich Frametimes, auch damit kann ich demnächst mal dienen. Diese sind nähmlich je nach Spiel immer sehr unterschiedlich & sollte man nicht verallgemeinern,

Ein Test vor einem Jahr! zeigt dir noch mal die Marschrichtung, da es bekannt ist, dass neuere AMD Treiber die GPUs nach und nach beschleunigen: AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 und RX Vega 56 im Test - Hardwareluxx


----------



## Lighting-Designer (13. Oktober 2018)

Und hier mal mit 8104 im GPU-Score.
AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 Liquid video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700X,ASRock X370 Taichi


----------



## sunyego (13. Oktober 2018)

blazethelight schrieb:


> Wieso machst du in jedem Thread AMD runter?



Ich mache AMD nicht runter sondern mache mir ernsthafte sorgen um die konkurrenz. Das ist alles ! Wenn eine karte wie vega deutlich mehr strom aus der steckdose zieht als 2080Ti und in ULTRAHD/4K im durchschnitt langsamer rechnet  als eine zweieinhalb jahre alte GTX1080 läuft definitiv was falsch.
Ich kann doch hier meine meinung posten, oder ?


GeForce RTX 2080 /Ti Launchreviews: Die Testresultate zur UltraHD/4K-Performance im UEberblick | 3DCenter.org


----------



## Cleriker (13. Oktober 2018)

Was soll daran denn so besonders sein? Die RTX sind das neueste und effizienteste auf dem Markt. Pascal war auch auf Effizienz getrimmt. Vega hat jetzt schon eine gewisse Zeit auf dem Buckel und AMD legt standardmäßig viel zu viel Spannung an. Ist doch logisch dass das dann so ausschaut. Du darfst auch nicht vergessen dass das nur eine Auflistung von Testresultaten ist aus denen dann ein Schnitt gezogen wird. Also alles Standardtakt und Standardspannung. Um sich Sorgen zu machen, müsste man noch vergleichen was aus dem Produkt raus zu holen ist, das sieht man dann an Vergleichen wie von den Kollegen hier.

Wenn du das dann gemacht hast und merkst dass es nicht mehr ganz so wild ausschaut...
Dann denkst du kurz darüber nach dass Nvidia locker das zwanzigfache an Mitteln hat, aber gerade mal 50% vorne liegt mit einer Karte die das doppelte kostet. 
Da solltest du dich eher um Nvidia sorgen, statt um AMD.


----------



## blazethelight (13. Oktober 2018)

sunyego schrieb:


> Ich mache AMD nicht runter sondern mache mir ernsthafte sorgen um die konkurrenz. Das ist alles ! Wenn eine karte wie vega deutlich mehr strom aus der steckdose zieht als 2080Ti und in ULTRAHD/4K im durchschnitt langsamer rechnet  als eine zweieinhalb jahre alte GTX1080 ist das wie ich finde besorgniserregend oder findest du nicht ?
> 
> 
> GeForce RTX 2080 /Ti Launchreviews: Die Testresultate zur UltraHD/4K-Performance im UEberblick | 3DCenter.org


Mir macht es eher Sorgen, dass die Mehrheit ohne wirkliches Interesse an Technik (außerhalb von Foren) alles schlucken, was die Marketingabteilung von Nvidia vom Stapel lässt.

Vega war halt nicht der große Wurf.
Wegen internen politischen Entscheidungen (Zen) wurde Vega halt vernachlässigt.

- Im Compute Bereich, sieht Nvidia bei den Gaming Grafikkarten seit Pascal mehr als mau aus. 
- Auch bei der Unterstützung von Virtualisierung hat AMD bei Gaming GPUs die Nase vorn. 
- Auch die Treiberfunktionen sind besser / sind mehr vorhanden. 
- Innovative & neue Technik (HBM2 Speicher, Low Level APIs Mantle, Vulkan und DirectX 12, HBCC, Zero Power) werden gepusht. 
Warum sollte mir all dies Sorgen bereiten? 

Jedoch wird auch ein guter Wurf Seitens AMD einer zukünftigen Generation nichts daran ändern.

Siehe Zen vs Skylake... 
Mein persönliches Beispiel, wo ich AMD klar besser fand (hatte 2x HIS 7970 GHz) (Jahr 2012): http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Grafi...980/Specials/Die-besten-Grafikkarten-1041287/
Und trotzdem gab es genügend Leute, welche sich Nvidia geholt hatten.
Mir persönlich soll es recht sein. Sollen die verblendeten für 1300 € eine 2080 TI haben. Dann wird eine zweite Vega Frontier Edition Liquid günstiger zu haben sein *Grins* (und hoffentlich lohnt sich bald wieder ein CF Gespann!)
Auch ich hatte Nvidia Produkte (980 TI, 2x EVGA Titan X Hybrid). Ich kaufe auch das, was mir gefällt. ; )


Die einzigen für mich aktuell interessanten GPUs von Nvidia sind (preislich natürlich absurd) :
volta in PCIe Geizhals Deutschland

GV100
Titan V


Aber all dies ist egal, weil es hier um die Vega im Thread gehen sollte. 
Nicht um subjektive Meinungen. 
Die meisten Seiten, haben Vega noch nicht mal mit aktuellen Treibern und guten Undervolt geprüft, da es Zeit kostet.
Wenn dann bitte, selbst getestet und nachvollziehbar dokumentiert. Diesen Anspruch sollte man an sich selbst haben.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Oktober 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> ... und AMD legt standardmäßig viel zu viel Spannung an.


Wenn man bedenkt dass die Gigabyte Karte mit etwas geringerer Standardspannung bei manchen ja nicht Mal stabil zu laufen scheint bin ich mir da nicht soo sicher. Die großen ASICs streuen wohl (zu) stark. Keiner macht sein Produkt absichtlich schlechter als es ist.


----------



## blazethelight (13. Oktober 2018)

Doch natürlich. Nvidia hat es doch mit der 970 bewusst gemacht.
Außerdem sollte man keine Custom PCBs mit Referenzkarten in einen Hut werfen, gell?

Ganz ehrlich, würde mich viel mehr um UV Ergebnisse und Benchmarks um Vega freuen als für Nvidia vs AMD.

Damit bin ich raus und lass noch ein OC Ergebnis da... 
PS. Das 24/7 UV Profil frisst soviel Watt wie eine 1080 TI bei den beiden Spielen, welche das Worst Case Szenario darstellen. Sonst bin ich bei 240 W mit den Settings & bei 180 W bei dem UV Profil. Daher fast 1080 Stil.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cleriker (13. Oktober 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt dass die Gigabyte Karte mit etwas geringerer Standardspannung bei manchen ja nicht Mal stabil zu laufen scheint bin ich mir da nicht soo sicher. Die großen ASICs streuen wohl (zu) stark. Keiner macht sein Produkt absichtlich schlechter als es ist.



Ach so. Ich hatte doch tatsächlich nicht gewusst dass dieses gigabreit Design das eigentliche Referenzlayout darstellt. Das wurde dann wohl in all den vielen Tests, Berichten usw. falsch kommuniziert. 
Zu deinem letzten Satz: Doch! Das macht fast jeder Hersteller irgendwelcher Produkte. Nennt man Sicherheitsbereich. Wäre das nicht so, könntest du um nicht ein einziges Megaherz übertakteten.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Oktober 2018)

Den "Sicherheitsbereich" lässt man um in allen Situationen für die das Produkt spezifiziert ist auch stabilen Betrieb garantieren zu können. Das ist kein freiwilliges Geschenk an den Nutzer.
Und die Gigabyte Karte ist halt das Beispiel was passiert wenn man diesen Abstand nicht lässt (Spoiler: Es ist nicht plötzlich ein effizienteres Produkt ohne Nebenwirkungen).


----------



## Richi1605 (13. Oktober 2018)

sunyego schrieb:


> Ich mache AMD nicht runter sondern mache mir ernsthafte sorgen um die konkurrenz. Das ist alles ! Wenn eine karte wie vega deutlich mehr strom aus der steckdose zieht als 2080Ti und in ULTRAHD/4K im durchschnitt langsamer rechnet  als eine zweieinhalb jahre alte GTX1080 läuft definitiv was falsch.
> Ich kann doch hier meine meinung posten, oder ?
> 
> 
> GeForce RTX 2080 /Ti Launchreviews: Die Testresultate zur UltraHD/4K-Performance im UEberblick | 3DCenter.org



LOL wegen 1% Unterscheid in der Gesamtwertung zwischen Vega und 1080 machst du dir eine Platte ? 

Ach übrigens dein Vergleich ist geil... ist wie als wenn ich einen Mustang mit einen M3 vergleische. Der M3 brauch im Schnitt 3 Liter weniger bei selber Leistung aber doppelten Preis  schon ein wenig Fail


----------



## blazethelight (13. Oktober 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt dass die Gigabyte Karte mit etwas geringerer Standardspannung bei manchen ja nicht Mal stabil zu laufen scheint bin ich mir da nicht soo sicher. Die großen ASICs streuen wohl (zu) stark. Keiner macht sein Produkt absichtlich schlechter als es ist.



Soviel zum Referenzlayout^^: Vernunft statt UEbergewicht: Gigabyte RX Vega64 Gaming OC im Test - Tom's Hardware Deutschland
Alleine die Spannungsversorgung & Kühlerbreite ist eine andere!
Im HW Luxx gibt es aber genügend Leute, welche mit der Gigabyte gut fahren.

Natürlich gibt es auch von Gigabyte das Referenzlayout, das hat aber keine Probleme  & gab es wie alle Referenzkarten am Anfang.

Ach ja, noch etwas zur Verlustleistung, haben ja viele Nvidia Marketing geblendete nicht mehr im Kopf (Verdrängung?!):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber hey, besser andere machen sich Sorgen. Wäre nur schön, wenn diese auch selbst testen würden.
Dass eine RX56 locker mit 170 W auskommt und eine RX64 mit 190 W, scheint hier immer noch nicht angekommen zu sein.
Ist halt nix mit reinstecken und fertig! Obwohl, dann würde es diejenigen ja gar nicht jucken, oder?! ^^


----------



## panthex (13. Oktober 2018)

Springt doch bitte gar nicht mehr auf dieses ständige 1080 vs 64 an...
Reicht doch wenn man es einfach selber weiß. Nicht jeder muss bekehrt werden.
Wie diese Vegetarier, die meinen sie müssten jedem Fleischesser das Fleisch essen abgewöhnen. Ätzend.

Manche Menschen wollen einfach nicht vernünftig denken. Das Beste ist eben für jeden individuell auf seine Bedürfnisse abgepasst.
Und ob das Rot oder Grün ist, ist bei manchen eben auch ein Bedürfnis.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Oktober 2018)

Nochmal: Nur weil man manche Karten so betreiben kann geht es nicht mit allen! Sonst würde es AMD direkt so machen. Die sind ja auch nicht dumm. 
Nur leider sind 1-2 Teile die man instabil ausliefert halt viel schlimmer für den Ruf als 100.000 die etwas mehr Strom brauchen. Ich darf auf der Arbeit gerade nach der Antwort auf die Frage suchen warum 3 von 30.000 ausgelieferten Teilen unter bestimmten Umgebungsbedingungen fehlerhaft laufen. Und glaub mir wenn ich dir sage da ist nicht gerade wenig Druck von Kundenseite.

Persönlich ist mir der Verbrauch übrigens relativ schnuppe. Bin unter anderem ex HD2900XT Besitzer. Ich wollte auch gerne eine Vega verbauen, aber leider waren die gebraucht entweder deutlich teurer als die Konkurrenz oder nicht Wakü fähig.


----------



## panthex (13. Oktober 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nochmal: Nur weil man manche Karten so betreiben kann geht es nicht mit allen! Sonst würde es AMD direkt so machen. Die sind ja auch nicht dumm.



Mag sein, ich kenne aber (noch) keine Karte, die für 1600 MHz, die von AMD vorgegebenen 1,2 Volt benötigt. 
Und bei einer Abdeckung von 99% würde ich dann schon sagen, dass durchweg "alle" Karten zu einem anständigen UV in der Lage sind.
Diese Profil-Modi mit 2 unterschiedlichen Bios gibt es ja auch nicht ohne Grund.


----------



## blazethelight (13. Oktober 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nochmal: Nur weil man manche Karten so betreiben kann geht es nicht mit allen! Sonst würde es AMD direkt so machen. Die sind ja auch nicht dumm.
> Nur leider sind 1-2 Teile die man instabil ausliefert halt viel schlimmer für den Ruf als 100.000 die etwas mehr Strom brauchen. Ich darf auf der Arbeit gerade nach der Antwort auf die Frage suchen warum 3 von 30.000 ausgelieferten Teilen unter bestimmten Umgebungsbedingungen fehlerhaft laufen. Und glaub mir wenn ich dir sage da ist nicht gerade wenig Druck von Kundenseite.
> 
> Persönlich ist mir der Verbrauch übrigens relativ schnuppe. Bin unter anderem ex HD2900XT Besitzer. Ich wollte auch gerne eine Vega verbauen, aber leider waren die gebraucht entweder deutlich teurer als die Konkurrenz oder nicht Wakü fähig.



Ich weiß ja nicht. Dafür gibt es RMAs.
Wer auf 100 % Stabilität angewiesen ist im Profil Sektor, kauft Nvidia Quadros, Teslas, Radeon Pro WX, Instinct S Serien.
Und wie das Beispiel Intel zeigt bezüglich Sicherheitslücken, kaufen  (auch!) die Enterprise Kunden fleißig weiter.

Meine nächste CPU wird alleine deswegen von AMD, solange möglich & halbwegs performant.
Wer einen 2990WX System für 2x 2699c tauschen will, kann sich gerne melden


----------



## blazethelight (13. Oktober 2018)

> Persönlich ist mir der Verbrauch übrigens relativ schnuppe. Bin unter anderem ex HD2900XT Besitzer. Ich wollte auch gerne eine Vega verbauen, aber leider waren die gebraucht entweder deutlich teurer als die Konkurrenz oder nicht Wakü fähig.



Dann schlag zu. Ebay Käuferschutz & fertig: NEW Vega Frontier Edition 16GB Water cooling  | eBay


----------



## Olstyle (13. Oktober 2018)

Dann nenn mir doch mal bitte einen guten alternativen Grund warum AMD seine großen Chips wiederholt mit "zu viel" Spannung ins Feld schickt. Mir fällt ehrlich gesagt keiner ein.
@Link: Das sind über 50% Aufpreis gegenüber dem was ich jetzt gezahlt habe und dann nur ne AIO. Aus der Sicht also ein Miserables Angebot. (OK, aber 16GB)


----------



## moreply (13. Oktober 2018)

Ich vermute mal AMD wird große Fertigungs Schwankungen haben, keiner legt 1,2 V an um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen. 

Vermutlich werden die Chips ebenfalls selektiert, die schlechten Chips gehen in eine "Low Budget" Karte ala Gigabyte und besseren zu den Nitro und Strix Modellen.


----------



## blazethelight (13. Oktober 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dann nenn mir doch mal bitte einen guten alternativen Grund warum AMD seine großen Chips wiederholt mit "zu viel" Spannung ins Feld schickt. Mir fällt ehrlich gesagt keiner ein.
> @Link: Das sind über 50% Aufpreis gegenüber dem was ich jetzt gezahlt habe und dann nur ne AIO. Aus der Sicht also ein Miserables Angebot. (OK, aber 16GB)




Die Gründe kennt wohl nur AMD selbst.
Die AIO schnallst du ab / einen Aquacomputer drauf & ab die Lutzi!
Aber wenn nicht, dann nicht. Kann die Karte nur empfehlen. Hatte schon lange nicht mehr so viel Spaß beim optimieren & testen neuer HW (meine Freundin sieht das natürlich etwas anders ^^).


----------



## blazethelight (13. Oktober 2018)

moreply schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal AMD wird große Fertigungs Schwankungen haben, keiner legt 1,2 V an um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen.
> 
> Vermutlich werden die Chips ebenfalls selektiert, die schlechten Chips gehen in eine "Low Budget" Karte ala Gigabyte und besseren zu den Nitro und Strix Modellen.



Davon mal abgesehen, liegen die 1.2 V von Haus aus nie an mit Auto Einstellungen!!!
Bei 0 + PT & ohne manuelle Settings, kommt die Vega LC & Vega FE LC nur bis P State 5.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Oktober 2018)

moreply schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal AMD wird große Fertigungs Schwankungen haben, ...


Genau das schrieb ich ja.


blazethelight schrieb:


> Die AIO schnallst du ab / einen Aquacomputer drauf & ab die Lutzi!


Dann sind wir bei ~700€ vs. 415€(in meinem Fall). Kann man machen, ein Schnäppchen sieht aber doch anders aus.


----------



## blazethelight (13. Oktober 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Genau das schrieb ich ja.
> 
> Dann sind wir bei ~700€ vs. 415€(in meinem Fall). Kann man machen, ein Schnäppchen sieht aber doch anders aus.



Für meine erste Vega 64 LC hatte ich 800 € hingeblättert. Für die erste (gebrauchte) Vega FE LC die Vega 64 LC für (800 €) verkauft + 200 € zugezahlt (Mining Boom lässt Grüßen). 
Diese dann (identischer Preis von 1000 €) verkauft (Umzug & diese hatte beim Kauf an der Nylon Umantelung einen optischen Makel). 
Dann für 800 € eine neue erstanden.
Dann ist die auf Ebay neu für 630 € schon  ein Schnapper (die war mal auf 1600 €).
Aber nur zum zoggen, ist die natürlich zu schade ; )

Sonst kommt ja noch eine neue Polaris Version.
Auf Vega 20 brauche ich selbst auch nicht zu hoffen. Die Preise werden nur Enterprise Kunden absetzen / wieder reinholen können.


----------



## Richi1605 (14. Oktober 2018)

blazethelight schrieb:


> Dann schlag zu. Ebay Käuferschutz & fertig: NEW Vega Frontier Edition 16GB Water cooling  | eBay



Verdammt jetzt fürst du mich auch in Versuchung.... #innere Konflikt muss Stark bleiben


----------



## Richi1605 (14. Oktober 2018)

Apropro Vega 64 Saphihre Nitro + ist wieder für 499 zu haben


----------



## csad2775 (14. Oktober 2018)

Hat einer die Dragon  und kann mir per PM seine Einstellungen bitte  schicken wegen UV?...


----------



## Gurdi (14. Oktober 2018)

moreply schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal AMD wird große Fertigungs Schwankungen haben, keiner legt 1,2 V an um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen.
> 
> Vermutlich werden die Chips ebenfalls selektiert, die schlechten Chips gehen in eine "Low Budget" Karte ala Gigabyte und besseren zu den Nitro und Strix Modellen.



Die Referenz läuft mit 950-1050mv in der Regel. Man darf die P-States aus dem Bios nicht direkt als Refernz nehmen, die Werte stellen einen  Boostwert dar zwischen denen gependelt wird bei guten Bedingungen.


----------



## Rolk (14. Oktober 2018)

Man merkt das eine Sperre abgelaufen ist. 




csad2775 schrieb:


> Hat einer die Dragon  und kann mir per PM seine Einstellungen bitte  schicken wegen UV?...



RX Vega 56 / 64 Overclocking & Undervolting Anleitung @ Rajintek Morpheus 2 inkl. Backplate

Post 14 ist eine Dragon. Habe zwar selber eine, aber die ist nach wie vor nur ganz grob über den Daumen optimiert.^^


----------



## RtZk (14. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Zocke lediglich Quake Champions als Shooter aktuell, aber die Leistung von Vega in BO4 ist schon erste Sahne. Ne OC Vega rasiert selbst die 1080ti Founders.



Kann es sein, dass es von PCGH nicht mal einen Tests zu Bo4 gibt?  Oder bin ich nur zu blöd den zu finden?
Ah habe ich einen auf Computerbase gefunden, es gibt ernsthaft ein Engine Limit bei 120 FPS? Was ist das denn für ein Witz?!


----------



## panthex (14. Oktober 2018)

Ja, gerade mit meinem 144Hz FHD ist das ärgerlich. FreeSync macht's zwar relativ egal, aber die zusätzlichen Frames würde ich trotzdem mitnehmen...


----------



## Gurdi (14. Oktober 2018)

Ich meine gelesen zu haben das Stand heute das Limit bnereits auf 160 angehoben wurde.
Bisher hat PCGH BO4 noch nicht getestet, wundert mich auch etwas. Ein HDR Test in dem Spiel würde mich interessieren.


----------



## petercon (14. Oktober 2018)

Blöde Frage,

habe gerade mein Sapphire RX64 vega nitro+ mit einer Custom Wasserkühlung aufgebaut.
Hier meine Werte:

Was meint Ihr, geht da noch mehr?
Im Hintergrund läuft 3 DMark Fire Strike  Belastungstest und prime 95


----------



## Gurdi (14. Oktober 2018)

Wow, das ist mal kühl.
Denkbar das du in FHD durchaus noch höher mit den Takt kannst. Mit OverdriveN kannst du dir ein schönes Boostprofil anlegen mit den guten Temps.


----------



## arcDaniel (14. Oktober 2018)

Solche Temperaturen hatte ich auch mit meiner Vega  ich habe aber noch nicht sonderlich viel hier von ihr gelesen. Nur, dass sich ganz auseinander genommen wurde und mit einer anderen Backplate versehen wurde. Soll super laufen. Hoffe es geht ihr noch immer gut. 

Ein bisschen trauere ich ihr nach, da mir die Vega (auch wenn mich die nicht eingehaltenen Werbeversprechen noch immer nerven) sehr gut gefallen hat. 

Das nächste System wird zu 100% ein Dual, Phanteks hat ja hier diverse Möglichkeiten alles in einem Gehäuse unter zu kriegen. Dann kann ich sowohl mit Nvidia wie AMD basteln


----------



## Arkintosz (14. Oktober 2018)

Die RX Vega 56 Red Devil gibt es gerade für 419€ im Mindstar...


----------



## ATIR290 (14. Oktober 2018)

@arcDaniel 

Nun, spielt die RTX 2080TI in komplett anderer Liga
oder ist der Unterschied sichtbar, mit FreeSync aber gut kaschierbar und so gewaltig schlussendlich gar nicht vorhanden.


Habe wohl ein Prachtstück einer RX Vega Silver, aber auf Wasser umbauen möchte ich dennoch nicht, zu schade dafür der  "Schatz im Silbersee"


----------



## arcDaniel (14. Oktober 2018)

Also der Unterschied ist schon gewaltig.

Hier mal meine Ex-Vega verglichen mit der 2080ti mit einem Reduziertem PT auf 50% (also 130W Verbrauch für die GPU, Takt nicht beachten, da hier der Maximal registrierte genommen wird, und die RTX nun mal für den Hauch eines Augenblickes diesen Wert erreicht)
Result

Nichts desto trotz, ist die Vega noch immer eine gute GPU. Wer sie nur zum Zocken nutzt und nicht jeden Täglich 6Stunden und mehr zockt, braucht sich um den Stromverbrauch nicht zu sogen. Wer dennoch diese Zeit mit zocken verbringt, hat eh ganz andere Probleme im Leben.

Auch ist die Vega die Grafikkarte, welche sich am besten mit dem Wasserkühler kühlen lies. Trotz des Verbrauchs und der damit verbundenen Wärmeentwicklung, blieb sie unter Wasser immer schön kühl.

Auch das Referenz PCB mit seiner Stromversorgung ist spitze, als Nerd, hat das auch seinen Reiz. Hier wurde wirklich nicht an Qualität gespart.


----------



## SnaxeX (14. Oktober 2018)

So sehr ich allgemeine Probleme mit meinem HBM Takt habe (zu lesen im Overclocking Thread bei den Grafikkarten), umso mehr bin ich über die Leistung von der Vega erstaunt, gerade im CPU Limit.

Ich spiele ja privat sehr viel Squad, was immer sehr stark CPU limitiert ist. Und trotzdem habe ich mehr fps, einfach weil der Overhead nicht mehr so stark ist und ich immer über 80fps auf extremen Einstellungen habe. 

Ich bin einfach nur echt begeistert, war ne gute Entscheidung 

Klar, die RX 580(Polaris) hat nen ganz guten Job getan aber der Unterschied ist dann doch stärker - selbst wo es nicht GPU limitiert war.


----------



## RX480 (15. Oktober 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Der Hot Spot klettert nicht mehr über 85°, hat aber immer noch ca 25° mehr als die GPU oder der HBM, aber ich glaube nicht das ich da noch was ändern kann...




Dein Hotspot ist immer noch zu hoch.

Hast Du denn mal meinen Tipp von #5992 verfolgt.(Im Anhang das Bild aus dem Luxx)
Benton hatte immer die Schraube drin, was zum Verkanten + Spalt beim Zusammenbau führte.
(habs mal Rot markiert für Dich)

@drstoecker
Wie schaut Das eigentlich bei Dir aus ?


btw.
Spulenfiepen oder doch Was Anderes ? Gibt es bei mir Nicht.
Ansonsten mal vorsichtshalber die Beleuchtung ausmachen, bevor man die Graka umtauscht.
(Schalter auf der Rückseite bei den Ref.)


----------



## RX480 (15. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Also der Unterschied ist schon gewaltig.



Der Vgl. hinkt. Logisch , das max. OC ineffizient ist.

Nehm mal lieber W/fps von dargo. (vs. ti@380W , um den Spiess mal umzudrehen)
3DCenter Forum - Vega - Undervolting


----------



## drstoecker (15. Oktober 2018)

@rx480
ja das mit der backplate war auch eine schwere Geburt bei mir, hatte das aber schon hier gepostet. Dachte auch erst es liegt an der Schraube, hatte die entfernt aber es passte dennoch nicht. Hab die dann wieder Drangeschraubt. Die Lösung war die backplate erstmal oben mit 2 Schrauben zu fixieren gg das wegrutschen, dann unten die beiden am pci-e Slot festschrauben für den vorderen kühler.
irgendwie so war das , muss das nochmal raussuchen.


----------



## RX480 (15. Oktober 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> dafuq ... zumindest in FHD schneiden die AMD GPUs sehr gut ab.
> In 4k dreht sich das wieder.



Die Reviews in 4k kannste Alle  knicken. 
Der HBM-Takt=945 ist zu niedrig. Das langt für ne LC hinten und vorn nicht. (State of Art ist 1140..50 für ne LC mit PP)

Gurdi kannst Du mal ein HBM-abhängiges Game mit HBM 1100 vs 1110 testen. 
Macht Da der höhere SOC was aus ? (min fps)
Oder hast Du bereits den Mod von hellm für höheren SOC drauf ?


----------



## RX480 (15. Oktober 2018)

sunyego schrieb:


> Ich bin ehrlich gesagt schockiert



Oder zu faul zum UV. 
Selbe Antwort wie für arcDaniel
3DCenter Forum - Vega - Undervolting
AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 und RX Vega 56 Overclocking/Undervolting-Thread

Die NVs sind @Stock besser eingestellt . Vega ist eher was für technisch Interessierte, die erst mal die Gebrauchsanleitung, sprich gängige UV-Threads lesen.
Dabei muss man sagen, das es auch bei NV ne Menge User mit UV, gerade bei der Ti gibt.
Stock oder max OC ist einfach net ideal.

Außerdem wäre da noch AMD@Chill.

Glaube TH macht neuerdings zusätzlich nen Vgl.@60fps. Sowas finde ich net schlecht, weil Das was für 24/7 aussagt.


----------



## arcDaniel (15. Oktober 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Der Vgl. hinkt. Logisch , das max. OC ineffizient ist.
> 
> Nehm mal lieber W/fps von dargo. (vs. ti@380W , um den Spiess mal umzudrehen)
> 3DCenter Forum - Vega - Undervolting



So dann hier für dich einen etwas grösseren Vergleich:
Result

Wie gesagt, die Vega hat ihre Reize, man muss aber eine extrem rote Brille auf haben um den Riesen Vorteil von Nvidia nicht zu erkennen. 

Ach ja, meine RTX kann keine 380W saugen, nur maximal 338W...

Wenn ich eine Vega64 extrem auf Effizienz trimme, welche Leistung bleibt dann noch übrig? Man kann sicher durch UV die Leistung etwas zum Positiven verbessern, bei gleichem Grundverbrauch, sobald man aber den Verbrauch runter setzt geht auch Leistung verloren. Ja man kann mehr Strom sparen als Leistung verloren geht, bis auf einen Punkt.


----------



## RX480 (15. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> So dann hier für dich einen etwas grösseren Vergleich:



Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Müsste man jetzt echt in fps/W zusammenstellen.
Für 3440x1440p reichen die Settings von dargo(LC) dicke.
Enthusiast hat AMD leider momentan net.

Als Gelegenheitsspieler (ausgesuchte Games-bitte hier nicht ausdiskutieren) war daher 2017 ein  RX56Cf ne echte Alternative 
für 2x 399,-€. Da reicht auch ein niedriges Setting für Spielspass. 
(64@Cf könnte mehr Probleme mit PCiE-Bandbreite haben- Ralle hat seins wohl nicht mehr)
Mit Vulkan 1.1 kommt zum Glück etwas Bewegung in mGPU rein. NV-Link und XGMI werden auch net schaden.


----------



## Averdan (15. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Solche Temperaturen hatte ich auch mit meiner Vega  ich habe aber noch nicht sonderlich viel hier von ihr gelesen. Nur, dass sich ganz auseinander genommen wurde und mit einer anderen Backplate versehen wurde. Soll super laufen. Hoffe es geht ihr noch immer gut.
> 
> Ein bisschen trauere ich ihr nach, da mir die Vega (auch wenn mich die nicht eingehaltenen Werbeversprechen noch immer nerven) sehr gut gefallen hat.



Keine Angst ihr geht es gut . Leider bekomme ich diese Temps nicht hin. Aber 3x 240er Radis intern im Gehäuse verbaut kühlen einfach nicht so gut wie ein externer Mora3 

Bin derzeit noch nicht dazu gekommen, mich mal mit den humanen Grenzen der Karte auseinander zu setzen. Habe aber gesehen, dass mein Hotspot nachwievor ca. 20°C über den GPU/HBM Temps liegt (also bei max. 68°C Hotspot, max. 48°C GPU/HBM). Sollte bei richtiger montage eigentlich weniger sein, vielleicht werde ich die Schrauben um den Core nochmals nachziehen oder alles nochmals zerlegen und neu zusammenschrauben.

Aja wegen dem HWinfo Problem.... das ist rein Spiel abhänging nach meiner Erfahrung. Bei Kingdom Come Deliverance, hatte ich mit HWInfo ON gleicher Average und Max Fps, nur die Min Fps waren etwas geringer (ca. 5%). 

Sobald das Wetter schlechter wird, werde ich mal ausgiebiger die Karte Testen


----------



## Gurdi (15. Oktober 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Die Reviews in 4k kannste Alle  knicken.
> Der HBM-Takt=945 ist zu niedrig. Das langt für ne LC hinten und vorn nicht. (State of Art ist 1140..50 für ne LC mit PP)
> 
> Gurdi kannst Du mal ein HBM-abhängiges Game mit HBM 1100 vs 1110 testen.
> ...



Hab ich schon mal gemacht, die SOC Clock bringt kein Geschwindigkeitsplus. Den Mod brauch man nicht mehr, die SOC Clock wird seit einigen Treiberversionen automatisch angepasst wenn der HBM darüber hinaus getaktet wird. Außerdem verwende ich ein LC Bios, das konnte das schon immer.



Averdan schrieb:


> Keine Angst ihr geht es gut . Leider bekomme ich diese Temps nicht hin. Aber 3x 240er Radis intern im Gehäuse verbaut kühlen einfach nicht so gut wie ein externer Mora3
> 
> Bin derzeit noch nicht dazu gekommen, mich mal mit den humanen Grenzen der Karte auseinander zu setzen. Habe aber gesehen, dass mein Hotspot nachwievor ca. 20°C über den GPU/HBM Temps liegt (also bei max. 68°C Hotspot, max. 48°C GPU/HBM). Sollte bei richtiger montage eigentlich weniger sein, vielleicht werde ich die Schrauben um den Core nochmals nachziehen oder alles nochmals zerlegen und neu zusammenschrauben.
> 
> ...



Das ist normal as der HotSpot höher liegt.


----------



## arcDaniel (15. Oktober 2018)

@RX480 

Nach wie vor ist die Vega egal ob 56 oder 64 eine gute Alternative.

Die "bessere" Mainstream Leistung liegt eben bei 1080(2070) und Vega. Sogar wenn hier die Vega 100W mehr verbrauchen würde, wären das bei einem Gamer (sagen wir mal 2Stunden am Tag, 5Tage die Woche und 45Wochen im Jahr) 10-15Euro Mehrkosten. Ist man an FreeSync oder G-Sync interessiert, wird hier der Geldunterschied schon locker ausgeglichen. Kühlen kann man Vega übrigens ganz gut.

Dann hängt es halt noch von den Spielen ab, bei manchen nähert sich die Vega ja einer 1080ti an, wer solche Spiele spielt, hat mit der Vega eine super Alternative. Andere Spiele versagt die Vega leider total, hier ist man eher mit einer 1080(2070) besser beraten.

Kurz; die Vega hat noch immer seine Daseinsberechtigung und es hängt halt von den persönlichen Vorlieben ab.


----------



## Rolk (15. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> ...



Vor allem bekommt man eine Vega immer öfter auch für gute Preise. Bei Pascal habe ich eher den Eindruck das die Preise ab GTX1070 aufwärts wieder leicht am steigen sind. Bei Turing gilt sowieso die Devise, über Geld spricht man nicht das hat man einfach.^^


----------



## RX480 (15. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> ... es hängt halt von den persönlichen Vorlieben ab.



Zum Glück gibt es Beide Hersteller. Man hat ja bei MS und teilweise bei Intel gesehen, wie behäbig die Monopole sind.
NV tut sich mit Blackbox-Gameworks keinen Gefallen. Sowas mag ich nicht unterstützen. 
Pascal + HDR war 2017 keine Alternative und  Heute auch bloß nicht.  RTX ti = OK.
Aus Consumer- Sicht wäre ne RTXti ohne Tensorcores vernünftiger gewesen (lieber xx % mehr Shader für 8k).
Momentan ist RT genauso sinnvoll wie 64fach Tess. Zum Glück hat Wattman da einen Regler.
 AMD wird durch Sony , Apple und Profisegment in die richtige Richtung geschoben.  Das wird schon.

Mal nebenbei für Freunde von Beiden Seiten:
[H]ardOCP: MSI GeForce RTX 2070 GAMING Z Performance Review

In "AMD"-Games @1440p macht Vega seine Sache nach wie vor gut. (für 4k fehlt halt der HBM-Takt im Review)


----------



## Gurdi (15. Oktober 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Zum Glück gibt es Beide Hersteller. Man hat ja bei MS und teilweise bei Intel gesehen, wie behäbig die Monopole sind.
> NV tut sich mit Blackbox-Gameworks keinen Gefallen. Sowas mag ich nicht unterstützen.
> Pascal + HDR war 2017 keine Alternative und  Heute auch bloß nicht.  RTX ti = OK.
> Aus Consumer- Sicht wäre ne RTXti ohne Tensorcores vernünftiger gewesen (lieber xx % mehr Shader für 8k).
> ...



Ich kann die Werte in dem Test der Strixx irgendwie nicht ganz nachvollziehen. In Wolfenstein und KCD langsamer als die 1080


----------



## Ralle@ (15. Oktober 2018)

@Gurdi

Wieso?
Die 1080 Gaming X taktet meist mit 1950 MHZ, da muss Vega schon mit 1600+ auffahren um da mithalten zu können. Gut Wolfenstein liegt AMD aber es gibt auch Szenen wo die Nvidia Karte besser abschneidet und Szenen wo AMD besser abschneidet.
Kommt immer drauf an welches Ergebnis man haben will.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Oktober 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> Wieso?
> Die 1080 Gaming X taktet meist mit 1950 MHZ, da muss Vega schon mit 1600+ auffahren um da mithalten zu können. Gut Wolfenstein liegt AMD aber es gibt auch Szenen wo die Nvidia Karte besser abschneidet und Szenen wo AMD besser abschneidet.
> Kommt immer drauf an welches Ergebnis man haben will.



Kommt mir einfach etwas langsam vor die Strixx, will jetzt aber kein Fass aufmachen. Die Strixx gibts ja auch noch mit 2 verschiedenen Biosvarianten, einmal mit 220ASIC und einmal mit 260erASIC. Ein paar Daten dazu hätten mich halb  interessiert.


----------



## RX480 (15. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Kommt mir einfach etwas langsam vor die Strixx, will jetzt aber kein Fass aufmachen. Die Strixx gibts ja auch noch mit 2 verschiedenen Biosvarianten, einmal mit 220ASIC und einmal mit 260erASIC. Ein paar Daten dazu hätten mich halb  interessiert.



Gute Frage! Würde meinen, Takt wie im Einzelreview: also die "kleine" Version = wie ne 64Ref.
[H]ardOCP: ASUS ROG STRIX RX Vega 64 O8G GAMING Video Card

Das Problem, das die 64@Stock die 1537 nicht halten kann,  ist hier gut zu erkennen. Von Daher ist beim UV/OC der eff. Takt auch
enorm wichtig, falls man mal Pi mal Daumen in die Reviews schaut, um seinen eigenen Stand zu schätzen.
Nach dem Wert von Ralle 1600+ fehlen da glatt 9..10%.


----------



## Grinse (15. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> @RX480
> 
> Nach wie vor ist die Vega egal ob 56 oder 64 eine gute Alternative.
> 
> ...




Und genau deshalb (P/L und Freesync) hatte ich mir eine Vega 56 für günstige 379 EUR letztens bei MF geschossen. Letzte Woche kam dann noch ein günstiger Freesync Monitor dazu. Vorher hatte ich eine Nvidia gtx 970, doch den Aufpreis für die neue Generation der Nvidia-Karten wollte ich auch in Verbindung mit einem neuen Monitor nicht zahlen. Da bietet AMD derzeit das beste PL-Paket, sofern man auch einen neuen Monitor braucht.


----------



## Krasus (15. Oktober 2018)

Hi,

ich lese jetzt schon länger mit, aber habe noch nicht richtig verstanden warum der MSI Afterburner für Undervolting bei Vega Karten ungeeignet ist. Warum ist das so?


----------



## Arkintosz (15. Oktober 2018)

Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob das der Grund ist, aber MSI Afterburner kann die Treiberfunktion stören und hat z.B. bei Battlefield 1 für Ruckler gesorgt. Das war ganz doof, wenn jemand Ingame-Videos gemacht hat, und zeigen wollte, wie gut das Spiel bei ihm läuft.
Indem man die Radeon Software selbst benutzt, umgeht man solche Probleme, und mit dem Ingame-Display und der Aufnahmefunktion braucht es auch keine Tools von Drittherstellern mehr.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Oktober 2018)

Krasus schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich lese jetzt schon länger mit, aber habe noch nicht richtig verstanden warum der MSI Afterburner für Undervolting bei Vega Karten ungeeignet ist. Warum ist das so?



Man kann damit undervolten/übertakten, die Ergebnisse sind nur deutlich schlechter als mit Wattman oder OverdriveN.
Das Problem am Afterburner ist, das er lediglich die ganze Skala verschieben kann und man nicht die einzelnen PStates abändern kann.



Grinse schrieb:


> Und genau deshalb (P/L und Freesync) hatte ich mir eine Vega 56 für günstige 379 EUR letztens bei MF geschossen. Letzte Woche kam dann noch ein günstiger Freesync Monitor dazu. Vorher hatte ich eine Nvidia gtx 970, doch den Aufpreis für die neue Generation der Nvidia-Karten wollte ich auch in Verbindung mit einem neuen Monitor nicht zahlen. Da bietet AMD derzeit das beste PL-Paket, sofern man auch einen neuen Monitor braucht.



Was hast du denn für ein Panel dazu geholt?



RX480 schrieb:


> Gute Frage! Würde meinen, Takt wie im Einzelreview: also die "kleine" Version = wie ne 64Ref.
> [H]ardOCP: ASUS ROG STRIX RX Vega 64 O8G GAMING Video Card
> 
> Das Problem, das die 64@Stock die 1537 nicht halten kann,  ist hier gut zu erkennen. Von Daher ist beim UV/OC der eff. Takt auch
> ...




Super, danke. Das erklärt natürlich einiges.
Edit: Ich hab mal die ´Werte verglichen, im Einzeltest die die Strixx schneller in Wolfenstein. Etwas merkwürdig wie ich finde, da passt doch irgendwas nicht.


----------



## Rallyesport (15. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin grad wieder am rumprobieren da meine Wasserkühlung ja jetzt noch ein wenig besser arbeitet würde ich gern noch etwas mehr Leistung aus der Vega raus holen. 
Was ist denn die größte Spannung die man noch für 24/7 gut anlegen kann 1025mV? Und wieviel MHz in P7 sind da brauchbar?


----------



## ToflixGamer (15. Oktober 2018)

Krasus schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich lese jetzt schon länger mit, aber habe noch nicht richtig verstanden warum der MSI Afterburner für Undervolting bei Vega Karten ungeeignet ist. Warum ist das so?



Also ich persönlich habe (noch) keine Erfahrungen mit den Vega-Karten, allerdings hats mir meine 390 fast zerschossen - ich hatte eigentlich zunächst n stabilen Volt-Bereich gefunden, in ner halben Stunde GPU-Stress liefs auch perfekt, allerdings nach dem erneuten Hochfahren nicht mehr. Egal, was ich gemacht habe, ich kam einfach nicht mehr in den Afterburner. Einzig und alleine geholfen hat dann der Start im abgesicherten Modus und dort die Deinstallation von MSI Afterburner. Seitdem läufts... weiß nicht, was genau dort das Problem war. Seit ich die Einstellungen im WattMan so laufen habe, gehts problemlos.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Oktober 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ich bin grad wieder am rumprobieren da meine Wasserkühlung ja jetzt noch ein wenig besser arbeitet würde ich gern noch etwas mehr Leistung aus der Vega raus holen.
> Was ist denn die größte Spannung die man noch für 24/7 gut anlegen kann 1025mV? Und wieviel MHz in P7 sind da brauchbar?



Bei deiner Wakü Karte wäre ebtl ein Overdriveprofil ratsam, Deine Temps sind ja ähnlich der meinen.Hast du schon mal mit OverdriveN gearbeitet?
Ich könnte eigentlich mal nen Thread zu nem Boostbuild machen hier, ich hab aber die Befürchtung das ich dann mit Fragen erschlagen werde, weil so wie ich das handhabe ist das ziemlich aufwendig auszubenchen.


----------



## Rallyesport (15. Oktober 2018)

Nee ich hab bisher nur mit Wattman rumgedoktert, ich möchte da auch eig nicht mehr so sondelrich viel Energie rein stecken, so langsam denke ich muss mit der KArte mal gut sein und ich will einfach mal wieder zocken  
Ich denke mir nur halt da die KArte eig nie höher als 1520Mhz boostet da ginde wohl noch mehr mit ein wenig Mehrverbrauch und nur geringfügig höherer Temperatur. 
Deswegen einfach ein paar gute Werte für den Wattman und gut ist. 
Muss auch nicht das letzte bisschen Leistung rausquetschen es reicht mir wenns nur stabil läuft. 
bei P7 1630Mhz @ 1025mV und P6 @ 1602Mhz @ 975mV geht die KArte nur bis 1560Mhz hoch, das is doch alles viel zu gering für die angelegte Spannung oder?


----------



## Grinse (15. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für ein Panel dazu geholt?



Es wurde ein 27" Monitor mit ips-panel. Hatte bishe vorher einen mit TN und muss sagen das, was man über die Farben sagt, stimmt. Das sieht viel besser aus. Das FreeSync ist ebenfalls echt genial, was ich z.B. bei Assassin's Creed Odyssey besonders merke. Ein Unterschied hinsichtlich der Reaktionszeit ist für mich nicht wahrnehmbar, dass ips merkbar langsamer sein soll als TN. Nun gut, ich spiele auch kein CSGo oder ähnlich 

Auf jeden Fall hat sich die Vega56 gelohnt. Der Monitor kam 150€, zusammen also knapp 530€, da kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Oktober 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Nee ich hab bisher nur mit Wattman rumgedoktert, ich möchte da auch eig nicht mehr so sondelrich viel Energie rein stecken, so langsam denke ich muss mit der KArte mal gut sein und ich will einfach mal wieder zocken
> Ich denke mir nur halt da die KArte eig nie höher als 1520Mhz boostet da ginde wohl noch mehr mit ein wenig Mehrverbrauch und nur geringfügig höherer Temperatur.
> Deswegen einfach ein paar gute Werte für den Wattman und gut ist.
> Muss auch nicht das letzte bisschen Leistung rausquetschen es reicht mir wenns nur stabil läuft.
> bei P7 1630Mhz @ 1025mV und P6 @ 1602Mhz @ 975mV geht die KArte nur bis 1560Mhz hoch, das is doch alles viel zu gering für die angelegte Spannung oder?



Naja es geht eigentlich. Also maximal Sinn macht  einer Meinung nach 1050mv, alles darüber sollte man entweder mit nem Boostbuild eingrenzen oder lassen.



Grinse schrieb:


> Es wurde ein 27" Monitor mit ips-panel. Hatte bishe vorher einen mit TN und muss sagen das, was man über die Farben sagt, stimmt. Das sieht viel besser aus. Das FreeSync ist ebenfalls echt genial, was ich z.B. bei Assassin's Creed Odyssey besonders merke. Ein Unterschied hinsichtlich der Reaktionszeit ist für mich nicht wahrnehmbar, dass ips merkbar langsamer sein soll als TN. Nun gut, ich spiele auch kein CSGo oder ähnlich ��
> 
> Auf jeden Fall hat sich die Vega56 gelohnt. Der Monitor kam 150€, zusammen also knapp 530€, da kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## Rallyesport (15. Oktober 2018)

Meinste ich kann bei den 1035mV noch etwas mehr Mhz bei P7 anlegen? 
Oder mach ich damit dann die Sache wieder instabiler? 
Vor allem was soll ich dann bei der "Speicherspannung" anlegen, da auf jeden Fall unter 1000mV bleiben, oder kann ich die ruhig der P7 Spannung anpassen?


----------



## ToflixGamer (15. Oktober 2018)

So, hab mir jetzt eben auch ne Vega 64 Nitro bei Caseking geordert. Ist die erste Karte, für die ich über 500€ ausgebe...


----------



## Dudelll (15. Oktober 2018)

Auch Grad ne 1 Jahr alte ref. mit Restgarantie für 400 bei ebay bestellt. Am we mal direkt wakü kühler drauf und schauen was so geht 

Ist der uv/oc Thread eigentlich noch up to Date das ich mich daran einfach orientieren kann fürs erste ?


----------



## ToflixGamer (15. Oktober 2018)

Hach, ich bin ja jetzt echt mal gespannt, wie sich die im Verhältnis zu meiner 390 Nitro verhält. Sollte ja doch einiges an Unterschied in WQHD ausmachen, und gerade mit UV sollte sie auch noch um einiges sparsamer sein.


----------



## petercon (15. Oktober 2018)

Hatte vorher ne 390 nitro und die war schon richtig gut (hat jetzt mein Sohn)
Die 64 nitro+ ist ein ganz schönes Kaliber, aber erst unter Wasser echt gut.
Bei meiner war der Kühler nicht plan geschliffen und die Hotspot Temp ging im Turbo Modus auf 105-110°C. Jetzt mit LC gerade mal zwischen 50 und 60°C.

Ach ja zocke auch auf WQHD mit 144Hz. Gehe nie mehr wieder runter.... AMD FREE SYNC rockt!!!


----------



## Richi1605 (15. Oktober 2018)

ToflixGamer schrieb:


> So, hab mir jetzt eben auch ne Vega 64 Nitro bei Caseking geordert. Ist die erste Karte, für die ich über 500€ ausgebe...



Hättest sie auch bei Mindfactory für 499,- haben können...


----------



## Dunnlock (15. Oktober 2018)

Bei mir gabs heute ein Treiber update 18.10.1


----------



## Dunnlock (15. Oktober 2018)

Haben einige auch FPS verluste, wenn sie HWInfo mit RTSS im Hintergrund laufen haben. Ist mir letztens beim spielen von Assassins Creed aufgefallen.


----------



## Frontline25 (15. Oktober 2018)

petercon schrieb:


> Hatte vorher ne 390 nitro und die war schon richtig gut
> Die 64 nitro+ ist ein ganz schönes Kaliber, aber erst unter Wasser echt gut.
> Ach ja zocke auch auf WQHD mit 144Hz. Gehe nie mehr wieder runter....



Argh... Bin auch die ganze Zeit am überlegen ob ich nun auf ner Vega 64 wechseln soll.. 
Nur ist die Gerüchte küche ja noch so am Brodeln.. gut. Rx 590 wird wohl nur energiesparender sein, aber wie wird es wohl mit Vega 7nm aussehen. Die Fronten zwischen Professionelle karte und doch gamer karte sind immernoch verhärtet so wie es aussieht...

Zurzeit kriegt man die Vega weiterhin nur ab 484€ .. wenns richtung 400-430€ geht könnt ich dann doch schwach werden


----------



## Gurdi (15. Oktober 2018)

Dunnlock schrieb:


> Haben einige auch FPS verluste, wenn sie HWInfo mit RTSS im Hintergrund laufen haben. Ist mir letztens beim spielen von Assassins Creed aufgefallen.



Tools kosten immer Leistung, mal mehr mal weniger. Vulkan ist das sehr empfindlich soweit ich weiß.



Rallyesport schrieb:


> Meinste ich kann bei den 1035mV noch etwas mehr Mhz bei P7 anlegen?
> Oder mach ich damit dann die Sache wieder instabiler?
> Vor allem was soll ich dann bei der "Speicherspannung" anlegen, da auf jeden Fall unter 1000mV bleiben, oder kann ich die ruhig der P7 Spannung anpassen?



Musst du ausprobieren. Werte bis 1652 sind realistisch aber nicht zwingend schaffbar!


----------



## RX480 (16. Oktober 2018)

Und dann wieder über die Hotspot-Temps. wundern .

Ist verständlich, daß Manche nur an der Software rumspielen wollen, aber eigentlich muss erstmal die Hardware passen.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (16. Oktober 2018)

ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Hach, ich bin ja jetzt echt mal gespannt, wie sich die im Verhältnis zu meiner 390 Nitro verhält. Sollte ja doch einiges an Unterschied in WQHD ausmachen, und gerade mit UV sollte sie auch noch um einiges sparsamer sein.



Als ehemaliger 390x-User: Gegen eine 390(x) ist ungefähr alles sparsam xD Die Karte war gut. Aber das war heftig.


----------



## RX480 (16. Oktober 2018)

Jo, wenn man  sich mit einem eff. Takt von 1530+ zufrieden gibt, dann ist Vega echt  Was zum Wohlfühlen.


@Gurdi
HardOCP SingleReview war Treiber Januar und mit großer Sicherheit wurde später die Szene(ala CB) gewechselt bei W2 mit RTX.
(evtl. hat Kyle die MSI doch "bekommmen" und nen "ReviewerGuide", damit das Ergebnis passt)

btw.
AMD Radeon RX 590 graphics card spotted on the 3DMARK database | OC3D News
Wahrscheinlich, hoffentlich, kühler und effizienter.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Oktober 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Jo, wenn man  sich mit einem eff. Takt von 1530+ zufrieden gibt, dann ist Vega echt  Was zum Wohlfühlen.
> 
> 
> @Gurdi
> ...



Hmm schade, kein neuer Ram. Aber der Takt ist ganz ordentlich muss ich sagen. Rund 10% kann die Karte wohl aufsatteln, nicht schlecht.


----------



## Rallyesport (16. Oktober 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Und dann wieder über die Hotspot-Temps. wundern .
> 
> Ist verständlich, daß Manche nur an der Software rumspielen wollen, aber eigentlich muss erstmal die Hardware passen.




Naja mehr wie unter Wasser setzen kann ich ja nicht mehr???


----------



## RX480 (16. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hmm schade, kein neuer Ram. Aber der Takt ist ganz ordentlich muss ich sagen. Rund 10% kann die Karte wohl aufsatteln, nicht schlecht.



Wichtig wäre aus meiner Sicht cool+eff., damit AMD mal wieder Was für Notebooks hat.


----------



## RX480 (16. Oktober 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Naja mehr wie unter Wasser setzen kann ich ja nicht mehr???



Deine Temp. deutet nach wie vor auf einen Fehler beim Zusammenbau hin.
Mehr als 2x Tipp kann ich da auch net geben.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Oktober 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wichtig wäre aus meiner Sicht cool+eff., damit AMD mal wieder Was für Notebooks hat.



Ich wünsche mir endlich mal ein Convertibel mit ner Vega APU.


----------



## RX480 (16. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir endlich mal ein Convertibel mit ner Vega APU.



Pad mit Tastatur ?


----------



## Gurdi (16. Oktober 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Pad mit Tastatur ?



Quasi, ich hab bereits ein leovo Yoga, aber lediglich mit Intel HD. Das nervt, im Urlaub oder auf Reisen spiele ich schon mal ein paar alte Spiele, mit dem HD aber eine Qual.
Das Ding hat meinen Laptop und mein Tab gleichzeitig ersetzt, das ist einfach viel angehnehmer und ich muss mich nicht mit so einem Rotz wie Android rum schlagen oder zammelige Apps. Außerdem habe ich so Kontrolle über meine Daten.


----------



## RX480 (16. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Quasi, ich hab bereits ein leovo Yoga, aber lediglich mit Intel HD. Das nervt, im Urlaub oder auf Reisen spiele ich schon mal ein paar alte Spiele, mit dem HD aber eine Qual.
> Das Ding hat meinen Laptop und mein Tab gleichzeitig ersetzt, das ist einfach viel angehnehmer und ich muss mich nicht mit so einem Rotz wie Android rum schlagen oder zammelige Apps. Außerdem habe ich so Kontrolle über meine Daten.



Vllt. kommt die Mix Intel+Vega APU mal in so ein Teil.
(aber trotzdem erstaunlich, was die Android-Pads so schaffen bei WoT)


----------



## Rallyesport (16. Oktober 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Deine Temp. deutet nach wie vor auf einen Fehler beim Zusammenbau hin.
> Mehr als 2x Tipp kann ich da auch net geben.


Ich hab sie jetzt insgesamt vier mal auseinander gehabt und immer liegt die hotspot temp 20* höher, mit meinen mitteln krieg ich da nix mehr kühler und so lange der Hotspot nicht über 100* geht ist doch alles okay?


----------



## RX480 (16. Oktober 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ich hab sie jetzt insgesamt vier mal auseinander gehabt und immer liegt die hotspot temp 20* höher, mit meinen mitteln krieg ich da nix mehr kühler und so lange der Hotspot nicht über 100* geht ist doch alles okay?



drstoecker wollte auch noch mal bei sich Nachschauen. Warte mal ob da auch noch ein Tipp kommt.

Für Dich nochmal das Bild mit der störenden Schraube und dem Spalt:


----------



## Rallyesport (16. Oktober 2018)

Meine Slotblende ist natürlich nur mit einer befestigt, der Eiswolf liegt sauber auf der Karte
Und passt auch zusammen.


----------



## arcDaniel (16. Oktober 2018)

Nehmt doch einfach einen guten Fullcover Block unt alle Probleme sind gelöst.

Sorry halte recht wenig vom Eiswolf...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rallyesport (16. Oktober 2018)

Ja das mag alles sein, aber ich bin wenig interessiert ne wissenschaft aus der Karte zu machen. Ich hatte ne ref und wollte die möglichst einfach leiser kühlen. Das nächste mal kaufe ich mir wieder ne custom und gut ist. 
Ich hab einfach nur nach anderen werten gefragt, ich wollte eigentlich keine Diskussion über meine Karte vom Zaun brechen. 
Ich stell sie jetzt wieder auf die Werte die die ganze Zeit eingestellt hatte und werde mir irgendwann was potenteres kaufen.


----------



## RX480 (16. Oktober 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Meine Slotblende ist natürlich nur mit einer befestigt, der Eiswolf liegt sauber auf der Karte
> Und passt auch zusammen.



Das ist auch die Backplate unter der Graka, die nichr ordentlich anliegt. Wird eigentlich Oben+Unten mit gemeinsamen Schrauben angezogen ?
k.A. ob da beim Zusammenschrauben der Druck auf den Hotspot net reicht. Die Kühlung für die VRMs wäre  auf jeden Fall scruut bei dem Spalt.

Ansonsten ist Eiswolf schon OK wenn Alles passt.
Für alle linken Hände wünsche ich mir schon lange ne 64 mit AiO+240er Radi als Custom-Fertiglösung.
Bei der 1080 gibt es Das doch auch.
In der gesparten Zeit kann man locker den Aufpreis nebenbei verdienen.


----------



## Rallyesport (16. Oktober 2018)

Also bei mir hakt die Backplate in den Block ein in der Kerbe, ich würde ja die Schrauben auch etwas fester anziehen, aber die sind von solch minderer Qualität das die eher Rund werden als fest.
Ich wollte die ja schon durch vernünftige Schrauben ersetzen, was aber aus Ermangelung der kenntnis über die Maße noch nicht gemacht wurde.


----------



## RX480 (16. Oktober 2018)

Dann wird es wohl auch nicht mehr besser gehen. Sorry, falls ich Dich zu sehr aufgescheucht habe.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Oktober 2018)

Deine Werte sind doch ok, ich verstehe das Problem nicht 1,55Ghz sind doch völlig in Ordnung.
Mit einer besseren Paste wie die die ich empfohlen habe würdest du bessere Ergebnisse erzielen denke ich, aber der Aufwand lohnt net. 20 Grad Spread sind nicht unbedingt ungewöhnlich.


----------



## Rallyesport (16. Oktober 2018)

Ich denke da kann man schon noch etwas mehr raus holen, wie gesagt, pumpe höher drehen lassen und hochwertigere wlp verwenden und natürlich die lüfter höher drehen lassen.
Ich meine den Hotspot aussen vor gelassen, ich habe jetzt unter last nicht mehr wie 65* von solchen werten könnte ich mit der ref kühlung nur träumen.


----------



## Rallyesport (16. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab meine Tempwerte nicht ins Feld geführt, für mich ist das ja okay deswegen wollte ich ja nochmal etwas mehr Leistung rauskitzeln


----------



## RX480 (16. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Deine Werte sind doch ok, ich verstehe das Problem nicht 1,55Ghz sind doch völlig in Ordnung.
> Mit einer besseren Paste wie die die ich empfohlen habe würdest du bessere Ergebnisse erzielen denke ich, aber der Aufwand lohnt net. 20 Grad Spread sind nicht unbedingt ungewöhnlich.



Jein.
R wollte mit dem Takt noch höher gehen, was dann den Abstand GPU-Hotspot mit Sicherheit weiter exponential ansteigen lässt.
30..35° können net sinnvoll sein.
Daher mal ein kurzer Nachmittagsplausch zum Kaffee.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Oktober 2018)

Tobt euch ruhig aus


----------



## RX480 (16. Oktober 2018)

Ist doch schon erledigt mit meinem Sorry.


----------



## MfDoom (17. Oktober 2018)

Spielt jemand Star Citizen ptu 3.3 mit einer Vega und springt der Takt und die Auslastung dort auch so wild umher? Von 1400 bis 1730 mhz kriege ich da alles zu Gesicht


----------



## RX480 (17. Oktober 2018)

Das RTX2070-Review von CB ist ne echt gute Orientierung für den aktuellen Stand von VEGA,
bzw. HBM vs. GDDR 

Grund: CB hat zum ersten Mal auch den HBM mit OCed. Das ist aussagekräftiger als Custom@Stock bei pcgh.
Die Frametimes (99P) sind dadurch Spitze. (fehlt nur noch HBCC on + HDR10) 

Manko: Die 56oc ist nur bei 1440p und die 64oc nur bei 4k aufgeführt. Die fehlende LC wäre nochmals besser.
(den lnk kann man sich trotzdem abspeichern, um mal schnell zu vergleichen)
Nvidia GeForce RTX 2070 im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase

Und das Potential von Vulkan 1.1 ist auch net schlecht:  von guru3d


----------



## gaussmath (17. Oktober 2018)

Ooohoooh 

Bits And Chips - Eng auf Twitter: "VEGA will have a terrific price/performance ratio, according to my sources. … "

Bits And Chips - Eng auf Twitter: "AMD is sandbagging.… "

EVGA Partnering with AMD for VEGA Rumor Gets Debunked Real Fast


----------



## RX480 (17. Oktober 2018)

Ja der Blick zurück ist Nice. Vor nem Jahr wurde Vega runtergemacht und jetzt sehen wir poor Volta(Turing) in Perfektion.

ne 620,-€ RTX2070 vs. ne 499,-€ RX64Nitro+ .Da müsste die RTX 25% Mehrleistung bei den min fps haben als die Nitro.


----------



## SnaxeX (17. Oktober 2018)

Da meine Sapphire Nitro zurück kommt und gerade die Red Devil billiger wäre um 20€: Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen der Nitro und der Red Devil oder ist es "egal" zu welcher man greift? Bei Toms Hardware scheint zwar der Doubler Chip bei der Sapphire kühler zu sein, dafür ist bei der PowerColor Red Dvil der HBM kühler?

PowerColor Red Devil RX Vega 64 8GB HBM2 Review: Temperatures, Clock Rates & Overclocking

Sapphire RX Vega 64 Nitro+: Overclocking, Temperature & Noise

So wie ich das sehe, bekommt auch nur die Red Devil die Spiele, u.A. das neue Assassins Creed, was ich auch dann verkaufen könnte.

Edit: Ich habe bei der Rücksendung vergessen, die Plastik Stecker wieder in die Grafikkarte reinzugeben, welche ursprünglich drinnen waren. Weiß jemand, wie "schlimm" das ist oder fällt sowas unter Gebrauchsspuren wie z.B. das leichte "Beschädigen" der Verpackung, weil man das Klebeband nicht sauber runtergeben konnte?


----------



## Gurdi (17. Oktober 2018)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Da meine Sapphire Nitro zurück kommt und gerade die Red Devil billiger wäre um 20€: Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen der Nitro und der Red Devil oder ist es "egal" zu welcher man greift? Bei Toms Hardware scheint zwar der Doubler Chip bei der Sapphire kühler zu sein, dafür ist bei der PowerColor Red Dvil der HBM kühler?
> 
> PowerColor Red Devil RX Vega 64 8GB HBM2 Review: Temperatures, Clock Rates & Overclocking
> 
> ...



Das juckt die nicht, ich zieh die Dinger auch immer ab weil ich die ständig verliere 
Die Devil ist in etwas gleichwertig zur Nitro.



RX480 schrieb:


> Das RTX2070-Review von CB ist ne echt gute Orientierung für den aktuellen Stand von VEGA,
> bzw. HBM vs. GDDR
> 
> Grund: CB hat zum ersten Mal auch den HBM mit OCed. Das ist aussagekräftiger als Custom@Stock bei pcgh.
> ...




Hat wer eine reproduzierbare Benchszene mit einem Benchtest für das SPiel. Habs heute ersteigert, ich denke ich nehme es in meinen Benchpacour auf.


----------



## Rolk (17. Oktober 2018)

Im Mindstar ist die Sapphire Pulse für 429 € frachtfrei.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Oktober 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ooohoooh
> 
> Bits And Chips - Eng auf Twitter: "VEGA will have a terrific price/performance ratio, according to my sources. … "
> 
> ...



Wow das ist ja ein Hammer.
Anscheinend hat doch noch der ein oder andere Hersteller Eier in der Hose! Das wäre ein Tiefschlag für Nvidia, EVGA ist quasi den Ihr Spapphire.
Für AMD wäre das ne großartige Sache.Ich kann den Ärger der Bordpartner gut verstehen, Nvidia behandelt die wie Lakaien.


----------



## WhoRainZone (17. Oktober 2018)

Da es hier gut passt:
Ein paar Eindrücke zu meiner LC-Vegano. Der Block ist von Bykski 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Richi1605 (17. Oktober 2018)

WOW MEGAAAA Optik


----------



## ToflixGamer (17. Oktober 2018)

Richi1605 schrieb:


> Hättest sie auch bei Mindfactory für 499,- haben können...



Hätte ich nicht, weil MF ja seit mehreren Tagen schon die Ankunft bzw. Bestellmöglichkeit der Karte nach hinten verschiebt. Und dafür hab ich weniger Service bei MF, dazu noch keinen Direktaustausch, und hätte vielleicht noch ein paar Wochen warten müssen, weil MF nur auf Kundenfang zu sein scheint, um dann die Ankunft erneut nach hinten zu schieben. Bliblablub. 



SnaxeX schrieb:


> Da meine Sapphire Nitro zurück kommt und gerade die Red Devil billiger wäre um 20€: Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen der Nitro und der Red Devil oder ist es "egal" zu welcher man greift? Bei Toms Hardware scheint zwar der Doubler Chip bei der Sapphire kühler zu sein, dafür ist bei der PowerColor Red Dvil der HBM kühler?
> 
> PowerColor Red Devil RX Vega 64 8GB HBM2 Review: Temperatures, Clock Rates & Overclocking
> 
> ...



Die Sapphire bekommt die Spiele ebenso - zumindest ich habe von CK den Code heute bekommen. 
Denke übrigens nicht, dass das mit den Steckern allzu tragisch sein dürfte. Eventuell, je nachdem, wo du bestellt hast, bekommst du einen minimalen Betrag vom Kaufbetrag abgezogen, weil nicht vollständig. Denke, die rechnen damit, dass man die Verpackung beschädigt und dementsprechend wird das weniger schlimm sein.


----------



## DaHell63 (17. Oktober 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das RTX2070-Review von CB ist ne echt gute Orientierung für den aktuellen Stand von VEGA,
> bzw. HBM vs. GDDR
> Grund: CB hat zum ersten Mal auch den HBM mit OCed. Das ist aussagekräftiger als Custom@Stock bei pcgh.


Na klar ist das eine echte Orientierung. Jede Vega läuft ja natürlich mit *1712/1100MHz*.
Während  eine GTX 1080 mit *1749/5405MHz* und eine GTX 1080 Ti mit *1657/5900MHz* getestet wird. Das sie sich überhaubt trauen, das als OC zu bezeichnen.
Wenn sie schon die Vega ausreizen,  dürfen sie zum Vergleich keine so niedrigen Taktraten bei Nvidia nehmen, sondern genauso ausreizen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine GTX 1080 und GTX 1080 Ti out of the Box.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ein wenig mehr geht immer.

Nach dem CPU Test der nächste Fail von CB.

@WhoRainZone
Das schaut ja mal geil aus


----------



## Gurdi (17. Oktober 2018)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Na klar ist das eine echte Orientierung. Jede Vega läuft ja natürlich mit *1712/1100MHz*.
> Während  eine GTX 1080 mit *1749/5405MHz* und eine GTX 1080 Ti mit *1657/5900MHz* getestet wird. Das sie sich überhaubt trauen, das als OC zu bezeichnen.
> Wenn sie schon die Vega ausreizen,  dürfen sie zum Vergleich keine so niedrigen Taktraten bei Nvidia nehmen, sondern genauso ausreizen.
> 
> ...



Ich kann deinen Ärger da auf den ersten Blick verstehen, aber
du interpretierst das falsch weil du das Taktverhalten von Vega nicht aus der Praxis kennst.
CB hat das PL maximiert, keine Spannungen geändert und die Taktraten angepasst. Anschließend werden die Lüfter glaube ich auf 100% gebracht(da bin ich mir nicht sicher).

Die getestete Vega ist nicht sonderlich schnell weil eine derartige Maximierung recht wenig bringt. In beiden fällen ist es schlicht ein simpel gestricktes OC was eher zur Orientierung denn als wirklicher OC Benchmark taugt.
Mit 1,7Ghz läuft die so auf keinen Fall.


----------



## EyRaptor (17. Oktober 2018)

@WhoRainZone 
also die Vega Nano mit Wasserblock sieht echt richtig RICHTIG gut aus


----------



## blazethelight (17. Oktober 2018)

Neeein wie Schick.
Echt wunderschön die Kleine.
Ich wünschte ich würde als 8 Pin Stromkabel wiedergeboren werden und mich an diese Nano anschließen lassen können... [emoji7]

Wehe die landet mal auf Ebay!

Vorher sagst du mir bitte Bescheid und ich versuche eine AIO für die in den HTPC zu bekommen!


----------



## Gurdi (17. Oktober 2018)

Ja mit der Karte hat er wirklich was besonderes, da ist selbst mein Unicat Schlumpf ein Waisenknabe gegen.


----------



## Zerosix-06 (17. Oktober 2018)

Oh ja, die Nano H2O sieht echt richtig gut aus, aber ich finde echt extrem wie KURZ die ist... richtig kleiner kräftiger Kampfzwerg 

Ist auch richtig schön Verbaut, obwohl mich die G1/4" Verlängerung etwas verwundert, sieht irgendwie seltsam aus... hat das einen speziellen Sinn?


----------



## DaHell63 (17. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich kann deinen Ärger da auf den ersten Blick verstehen, aber
> du interpretierst das falsch weil du das Taktverhalten von Vega nicht aus der Praxis kennst.
> CB hat das PL maximiert, keine Spannungen geändert und die Taktraten angepasst. Anschließend werden die Lüfter glaube ich auf 100% gebracht(da bin ich mir nicht sicher).
> 
> ...


Dann sollen sie den Müll gleich lassen und nicht einfach etwas einstellen, was auf beiden Seiten keine Aussagekraft hat.
Aber na gut............mußt halt bei CB ein bißchen missionieren


----------



## Gurdi (17. Oktober 2018)

Zerosix-06 schrieb:


> Oh ja, die Nano H2O sieht echt richtig gut aus, aber ich finde echt extrem wie KURZ die ist... richtig kleiner kräftiger Kampfzwerg
> 
> Ist auch richtig schön Verbaut, obwohl mich die G1/4" Verlängerung etwas verwundert, sieht irgendwie seltsam aus... hat das einen speziellen Sinn?



Durch den Umbau fällt ja sogar der Überhang bei der Karte weg wodurch diese noch kürzer wird.



DaHell63 schrieb:


> Dann sollen sie den Müll gleich lassen und nicht einfach etwas einstellen, was auf beiden Seiten keine Aussagekraft hat.
> Aber na gut............mußt halt bei CB ein bißchen missionieren



Anständige OC Tests muss man eh mir der Lupe suchen, ärgert mich auch immer wieder. Von Fachmagazinen könnte man sowas eigentlich erwarten wie ich finde.


----------



## WhoRainZone (17. Oktober 2018)

blazethelight schrieb:


> Neeein wie Schick.
> Echt wunderschön die Kleine.
> Ich wünschte ich würde als 8 Pin Stromkabel wiedergeboren werden und mich an diese Nano anschließen lassen können... http://emoji.tapatalk-cdn.com/emoji7.png
> 
> ...



  
Falls das jemals passieren wird, denke ich an dich 



Zerosix-06 schrieb:


> Oh ja, die Nano H2O sieht echt richtig gut aus, aber ich finde echt extrem wie KURZ die ist... richtig kleiner kräftiger Kampfzwerg
> 
> Ist auch richtig schön Verbaut, obwohl mich die G1/4" Verlängerung etwas verwundert, sieht irgendwie seltsam aus... hat das einen speziellen Sinn?


Das über dem 90° Adapter ist so ein 3x Innengewinde Teil, da hängt mein Tempsensor mit drin, das weiße darüber ist ein Doppelnippel. Woanders hats nicht wirklich hingepasst 

EDIT:


Gurdi schrieb:


> Durch den Umbau fällt ja sogar der Überhang bei der Karte weg wodurch diese noch kürzer wird.


Stimmt! Da fallen nochmal ~2cm weg


----------



## Lios Nudin (17. Oktober 2018)

Sapphire Pulse Radeon RX Vega 56 ab €'*'448,90 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1yh2a...O-SAPPHIRE-PULSE-Radeon-RX-Vega56-8G-HBM2.jpg

https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1F_T.JY1YBuNjSszhq6AUsFXaV/Bykski-Water-Block-use-for-AMD-XFX-VEGA56-NANO-SAPPHIRE-PULSE-Radeon-RX-Vega56-8G-HBM2.jpg_640x640.jpg

https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1iFzo...ng-Block-for-AMD-RX-VEGA-56-Nano-Frontier.jpg


----------



## Richi1605 (17. Oktober 2018)

Wie sieht bei euch die CPU Auslastung bei assassins creed odyssey aus ??

Habe das Gefühl das ich im CPU Limit hänge 

Zocke auf 3440x1440 alle regler ziemlich weit Rechts und Graka "pimmelt" bei 80-95% Auslastung, mit 35-45 FPS. Takt GPU (1650) und HBM (1055)  ist alles gut, also Taktet schön hoch wie eingestellt.


----------



## Zerosix-06 (17. Oktober 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Das über dem 90° Adapter ist so ein 3x Innengewinde Teil, da hängt mein Tempsensor mit drin, das weiße darüber ist ein Doppelnippel. Woanders hats nicht wirklich hingepasst



ah thx  ok dann macht das natürlich Sinn mich hatte nur irgendwie die Kalotte an G1/4 Adaptern übereinander verwirrt 
Ich habe bei mir einen inline Temp Sensor verbaut, also sowas:
aqua computer Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/…
dann braucht man keinen 3xAdapter und zusätzliche Fittinge oder auch Doppelnippel usw.


----------



## RX480 (18. Oktober 2018)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Na klar ist das eine echte Orientierung.



Habe Deinen Hinweis in #259 mit aufgenommen.
(als reiner HDR-User war mir Pascal bisher immer egal, sorry)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...g-muss-sich-amd-fuerchten-26.html#post9552443


Nachtrag:
Ab sofort bin ich Dort im Thread gesperrt. 
Die Diskussion RTX vs. Vega ist damit für mich beendet.


----------



## drstoecker (18. Oktober 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Habe Deinen Hinweis in #259 mit aufgenommen.
> (als reiner HDR-User war mir Pascal bisher immer egal, sorry)
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...g-muss-sich-amd-fuerchten-26.html#post9552443
> ...



Interesanter thread, hab mich mal eingeklinkt.


----------



## RX480 (18. Oktober 2018)

Bei Caseking gibt es jetzt den Morpheus für Vega.
Das hat ja gedauert! (hoffentlich jetzt besser passend--> Ende der Hotspot-Probleme vom alten Design)
Raijintek Morpheus Vega Heatpipe VGA-Kuehler - silber


----------



## RX480 (18. Oktober 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Interesanter thread, hab mich mal eingeklinkt.



Verwende ja nicht Kosenamen, sonst gibt es Ärger mit dem Mod.


----------



## Serenity1904 (18. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Leute, 

da ich leider nur eine AIO CPU Kühlung besitze würde ich gern wissen was ihr an AIO GPU Kühler empfiehlt, bzw. gibt es denn vernünftige? 
Ich hätte gern eine Custom aber leider bin ich noch lange nicht soweit das ich mir sowas einbauen könnte. :/

Bisher habe ich nur ein wenig von der Alphacool Eiswolf 120 GPX Pro AMD RX Vega M01 gelesen, wäre das schon eine gute Wahl?

Als Gehäuse besitze ich ein Be Quiet Dark base 700 und für die CPU habe ich eine Corsair h150i pro, die in der Front verbaut ist. 
Meine GPU ist die sapphire amd rx vega 64 nitro

Grüße


----------



## Rallyesport (18. Oktober 2018)

Kauf dir ne Custom Vega, der Eiswolf kühlt die Vega, aber das alles kann ne Custom Vega auch. Ausser du hast ne Referenz, dann kannst den schon verbauen. Aber erwarte keine Wunder, ich hab das teil verbaut


----------



## WhoRainZone (18. Oktober 2018)

Wenn ich das richtig aus dem Namen schlussfolgere, ein 120er Radi für ne Vega die bis zu 300W verbraten kann? (realistischer sind 200, ging ja um KANN) 
Ich hab Vega und Ryzen 5 an 1x240 und 1x280 hängen, und das ist mir eigentlich schon zu wenig. Die Fausregel sagt ja zur Sinnhaftigkeit 1x120 pro 100W.

Dass der nicht gut Kühlt ist ja abzusehen, mehr Fläche als beim Ref-Kühler ist ja auch nicht wirklich vorhanden. Die Devil oder die Nitro bieten bestimmt doppelt so viel Kühlfläche....


----------



## blautemple (18. Oktober 2018)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Na klar ist das eine echte Orientierung. Jede Vega läuft ja natürlich mit *1712/1100MHz*.
> Während  eine GTX 1080 mit *1749/5405MHz* und eine GTX 1080 Ti mit *1657/5900MHz* getestet wird. Das sie sich überhaubt trauen, das als OC zu bezeichnen.
> Wenn sie schon die Vega ausreizen,  dürfen sie zum Vergleich keine so niedrigen Taktraten bei Nvidia nehmen, sondern genauso ausreizen.
> 
> ...



Ich würde fast wetten dass die Taktraten bei NVIDIA sich auf den Baseclock beziehen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Elistaer (18. Oktober 2018)

Was geht den mit dem Typen ab das schreit ja schon nach Fan-boy wenn man nicht mal Fakten erfassen kann und diese als Unfug antut. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rallyesport (18. Oktober 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig aus dem Namen schlussfolgere, ein 120er Radi für ne Vega die bis zu 300W verbraten kann? (realistischer sind 200, ging ja um KANN)
> Ich hab Vega und Ryzen 5 an 1x240 und 1x280 hängen, und das ist mir eigentlich schon zu wenig. Die Fausregel sagt ja zur Sinnhaftigkeit 1x120 pro 100W.
> 
> Dass der nicht gut Kühlt ist ja abzusehen, mehr Fläche als beim Ref-Kühler ist ja auch nicht wirklich vorhanden. Die Devil oder die Nitro bieten bestimmt doppelt so viel Kühlfläche....



Der 120mm Radiator ist wesentlich dicker als der 240er


----------



## EyRaptor (18. Oktober 2018)

300W an einem 120mm Radi geht schon wenn die Deltatemperatur zwischen Wasser und Umgebungsluft groß genug ist  (+ guter Luftstrom).


----------



## arcDaniel (18. Oktober 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Der 120mm Radiator ist wesentlich dicker als der 240er



Dicke Radiatoren haben fast nur Nachteile, nur in Einzelfällen können sie Vorteile haben. Für jeden Normalen Wasserkreislauf mit normalen Radiatoren, ist so dünn wie möglich ab besten. 

Nur Röhrenradiatoren sind Bauart bedingt dicker und haben andere Vorteile, dies würde aber jetzt zu sehr Off-Topic gehen.


----------



## blautemple (18. Oktober 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Der 120mm Radiator ist wesentlich dicker als der 240er



Die Dicke ist bei Radiatoren zweitrangig 

PS: Ja ich merke es selbst


----------



## petercon (18. Oktober 2018)

Serenity1904 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> da ich leider nur eine AIO CPU Kühlung besitze würde ich gern wissen was ihr an AIO GPU Kühler empfiehlt, bzw. gibt es denn vernünftige?
> Ich hätte gern eine Custom aber leider bin ich noch lange nicht soweit das ich mir sowas einbauen könnte. :/
> ...



Lass es sein.
Die Nitro+ passt da nicht. Da musst du ne Custom verbauen. Habe den von Alphacool auf meiner nitro+ zusammen mit einem Phobya 1080 Radi...
GPU auf 35-40°C, HBM2 auf 40-45°C und Hotspot 50-60°C
Das alles aber bei über 300W asi


----------



## Dunnlock (18. Oktober 2018)

Richi1605 schrieb:


> Wie sieht bei euch die CPU Auslastung bei assassins creed odyssey aus ??
> 
> Habe das Gefühl das ich im CPU Limit hänge
> 
> Zocke auf 3440x1440 alle regler ziemlich weit Rechts und Graka "pimmelt" bei 80-95% Auslastung, mit 35-45 FPS. Takt GPU (1650) und HBM (1055)  ist alles gut, also Taktet schön hoch wie eingestellt.



Kenn ich, meine Pendelt zwischen 60 und 100 %, je nachdem wieviel KI im Hintergrund berechnet werden muss.


----------



## Averdan (18. Oktober 2018)

Sodale,

Habe jetzt mal ein wenig herum gespielt mit der Karte. 
Läuft "derzeit" stabil bei folgenden Einstellungen:

P6= 1642MHz / 1090mV
P7:=1682MHz / 1110mV
Mem= 1070MHz / 1105mV
PT= +50%

Habe erstmal mit Superposition 4k Optimized getestet bei P6=1632MHz/1120mV und P7=1662MHz/1140mV und Mem=1050MHz/1105mV um zu schauen ob sie überlebt. 

Danach via Unigine Heaven bei 1440p und alles extrem (habe leider keinen anderen Stresstest und keinen Bock 20€ für Superposition zu zahlen) mich erstmal Spannungstechnisch nach unten zu bewegen... ist mir dann ziemlich schnell zu blöd geworden und gleich mal bei P7 auf 1700MHz gestellt... Screen wird Schwarz, Heaven läuft aber weiter (zumindest höre ich die Musik).
Dann wieder retour und angefangen via Superposition die Mem hochzudrehen bei gleichbleibender Spannung.... (siehe Screenshot unten)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erkenntnis soweit:

Temps ändern sich so gut wie gar nicht (wie man in dem Screenshot vom Excel sehen kann). klar wenn ich mV runter drehe, gehen die Temps runter aber nicht bei viel. Also ein vernachlässigbarer Faktor denke ich 
max Core Frequency in Superposition orientiert sich am P6 (in die Nähe von P7 geht er gar nicht) und ändert sich nicht wenn ich die Frequency in Wattman anpasse sondern nur wenn ich Spannung anpasse 
1700MHz im P7 will er nicht. GPU-Z sagt mir bei 1682MHz bei 1130mV gerade mal 256W an. daher dachte ich 1700MHz bei 1130mV sollte machbar sein bevor man auf die 330W Barriere trifft. 
Ich denke die Mem kann ich noch erhöhen auf vielleicht 1100MHz ohne Spannung anzupassen. 


Meint ihr wenn ich mit der Spannung runtergehe und es weiterhin funktioniert, dass er irgendwann dann zum P7 "springt" bei der max.Frequency in GPU-Z? Weil in Zeile 15 habe ich ja 1642MHz bei 1080mV und GPU-Z sagt mir maximal 1637MHz an. in Zeile 16 habe ich dann 1642MHz bei 1090mV und er geht auf 1641MHz max. Frequency rauf.... (also Frequency gleich belassen und nur Spannung leicht erhöht).

Verstehe dieses P6-P7 Thema nicht so richtig.

Wo sind die Zeiten hin. wo man einfach den Core hochgedreht hat bis Schluss war, dann alles wieder retour und das gleiche mit Memory... und von den beiden max. sich dann runtergearbeitet hat


----------



## Gurdi (18. Oktober 2018)

Deine Karte ist im P7, aber die Anwendung erzeugt zuviel last um den Takt auszufahren. Starte mal Wolfenstein oder Forza Horizon 4, oder Strange Brigade. Dann siehst du den Takt der möglich ist bei entsprechender Programmierung.


----------



## Averdan (18. Oktober 2018)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, aber diese Spiele habe ich alle nicht. was nutzt ihr zum Stress- / Stabilität testen? mit der R9 390 habe ich Hevean und Firestrike genutzt und wenn sie da stabil lief, lief sie in allen Spielen stabil. Superposition trau ich irgendwie nicht und heaven ist ein bisserl out of date.


----------



## drstoecker (18. Oktober 2018)

Averdan schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort, aber diese Spiele habe ich alle nicht. was nutzt ihr zum Stress- / Stabilität testen? mit der R9 390 habe ich Hevean und Firestrike genutzt und wenn sie da stabil lief, lief sie in allen Spielen stabil. Superposition trau ich irgendwie nicht und heaven ist ein bisserl out of date.


Von forza und wolfenstein gibt es ne Demo gratis zum Download.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Oktober 2018)

Averdan schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort, aber diese Spiele habe ich alle nicht. was nutzt ihr zum Stress- / Stabilität testen? mit der R9 390 habe ich Hevean und Firestrike genutzt und wenn sie da stabil lief, lief sie in allen Spielen stabil. Superposition trau ich irgendwie nicht und heaven ist ein bisserl out of date.



FS Ultra, Sudden Strike 4, Vermintide 2.


----------



## openSUSE (18. Oktober 2018)

Nochmal ein "neuer" Treiber.
win10-64bit-radeon-software-adrenalin-edition-18.10.1-*oct18*.exe

Bei AMD ist was im Busch!


----------



## WhoRainZone (18. Oktober 2018)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Nochmal ein "neuer" Treiber.
> win10-64bit-radeon-software-adrenalin-edition-18.10.1-*oct18*.exe
> 
> Bei AMD ist was im Busch!


RX590 Wahrscheinlich
in 12nm Leading Performance, nach Leaks ca. 10% besser als die 580.
Damit lässt die Karte die 1060 endgültig hinter sich. Wenn die dann noch ~250€ kostet läuft das!


----------



## Serenity1904 (18. Oktober 2018)

Was würde mich denn so eine Custom komplett Kühlung kosten? Und gibt es Leute die sowas auch einbauen ? Ich trau mich das nicht wirklich, dazu bin ich noch zu sehr Anfänger....


----------



## kloanabua (18. Oktober 2018)

Serenity1904 schrieb:


> Was würde mich denn so eine Custom komplett Kühlung kosten? Und gibt es Leute die sowas auch einbauen ? Ich trau mich das nicht wirklich, dazu bin ich noch zu sehr Anfänger....


Also ich habe insgesamt so ca 700€ in meine Wakü gesteckt. 
Grafikkarte und CPU gekühlt mit 2x140mm und 3x140mm Radiatoren.
Preislich ist nach oben keine Grenze, ich hab auch nicht auf Optik geachtet bin aber sehr zufrieden damit. [emoji16]
Kühlkörper ist ein Watercool Heatkiller IV. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## WhoRainZone (19. Oktober 2018)

Serenity1904 schrieb:


> Was würde mich denn so eine Custom komplett Kühlung kosten? Und gibt es Leute die sowas auch einbauen ? Ich trau mich das nicht wirklich, dazu bin ich noch zu sehr Anfänger....


Das kommt darauf an, ob du nur GPU oder auch CPU kühlen willst, Ansprüche an das Aussehen hast etc. Ich kann dir ja mal eine günstige zusammenstellen 

Hier kannst du mal schauen, ob es jemanden in deiner Umgebung gibt:
Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen

EDIT:
Das hier ist wirklich das minimalste was geht. 233€ für GPU only.
Alphacool GPX Vega M05, Alphacool Eisstation inkl DC-LT, Magicool Copper 360 Radiator, 6x Alphacool 16/10 Fittings, 1x 3m EK-ZMT 16/10 Schlauch, 1x DP Ultra farblos
Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen

Unter 1x360/280 Radiator würde ich nicht gehen, da kühlt die Karte mit Luft wahrscheinlich leiser.


----------



## petercon (19. Oktober 2018)

Habe für meine Custom Wakü ca. 500€ hingelegt.
Habe aber auch den Radiator extern mit 9 x 120mm Lüftern verbaut.
Kühle CPU auch mit.
Bei Bedarf kann ich dir auch ne Auflistung geben...


----------



## Dudelll (19. Oktober 2018)

Serenity1904 schrieb:


> Was würde mich denn so eine Custom komplett Kühlung kosten? Und gibt es Leute die sowas auch einbauen ? Ich trau mich das nicht wirklich, dazu bin ich noch zu sehr Anfänger....



Das kommt immer darauf an was für Ansprüche man hat. Meine erste für CPU und graka hat "nur" um die 400€ gekostet. Wollte dann aber immer weniger Lautstärke und ein paar Spielereien und dann wird's schnell teurer .
Denke wenn man nur die gpu kühlen will sollte man für 300€ was zusammenstellen können.

Sowas einzubauen ist eigentlich nicht schwer, auch wenn man Anfänger ist, man muss sich nur Zeit nehmen dabei und evtl. öfter mal wieder von vorne anfangen. 
Persönlich finde ich das der Schritt von es soll funktionieren zu es soll auch gut aussehen wesentlich schwerer ist : )


----------



## RX480 (19. Oktober 2018)

Averdan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



FH4-Demo als lightGame müsste schon mehr eff. Takt haben.

Genau Dasselbe kannst Du auch mit Deinem Lieblingsgame erreichen, wenn Du ein fps-Limit setzt.
Im Teillastbereich, GPU-Auslastung<100%, wird der Takt besser gehalten.(*)

Sehr schön, das Du immer VDDC und W auflistest, da kann man besser optimieren.
Du bist jetzt mit der VDDC unter 1,10V. Daher brauchst Du HBM(Uncore)=1105mV nicht zwingend, 
Das kostet evtl. sogar ein paar W.
P6 1632@1059mV ist Top. P7 1692@1100mV +X auch mal mit HBM=1087mV probieren.(vielen LC`s reicht 987 was quasi Analog wäre)
Ich denke mal bis 320W dürfte richtig sauber laufen.(10W Sicherheitsabstand zu 330W)
Du ziehst dann den eff. Takt nur noch über die P7-Spannung nach oben.

Für P7 1700+ brauchst Du wahrscheinlich das LC-Bios.




btw.(*)
Die Möchtegern-Balkenlänge-Noobs im RTX2070-Thread freuen sich daher über einen hohen Boost im Luxx-Review mit 1440p. 
(da wirds am 4k-Tv ne kleine Überaschung geben; nur TH+CB zeigen Was real ist)


----------



## Averdan (19. Oktober 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> FH4-Demo als lightGame müsste schon mehr eff. Takt haben.
> 
> Genau Dasselbe kannst Du auch mit Deinem Lieblingsgame erreichen, wenn Du ein fps-Limit setzt.
> Im Teillastbereich, GPU-Auslastung<100%, wird der Takt besser gehalten.(*)
> ...



Danke dir. Ok also doch mit Spannung noch runter statt mit Takt rauf. Werde ich heute oder am WE mal testen... denke auch das die 1700 MHz nicht drinnen.
Habe in meinr Wakü "nur" 3x 240mm Radis die alle Pull ins Gehäuse sind... bin daher angenehm von den Temps überrascht. Könnte vielleicht sogar meinen i5-6600K wieder probieren au die 4,7GH zu pushen 

Mein Eindruck ist, dass meine R9 390 sogar mehr Hitze generiert hat als die VEGA 64.


----------



## WhoRainZone (19. Oktober 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> btw.(*)
> Die Möchtegern-Balkenlänge-Noobs im RTX2070-Thread freuen sich daher über einen hohen Boost im Luxx-Review mit 1440p.
> (da wirds am 4k-Tv ne kleine Überaschung geben; nur TH+CB zeigen Was real ist)


Könntest du das weiter erklären bzw. hast n Link dazu?


----------



## Zerosix-06 (19. Oktober 2018)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Das kommt immer darauf an was für Ansprüche man hat. Meine erste für CPU und graka hat "nur" um die 400€ gekostet. Wollte dann aber immer weniger Lautstärke und ein paar Spielereien und dann wird's schnell teurer .
> Denke wenn man nur die gpu kühlen will sollte man für 300€ was zusammenstellen können.
> 
> Sowas einzubauen ist eigentlich nicht schwer, auch wenn man Anfänger ist, man muss sich nur Zeit nehmen dabei und evtl. öfter mal wieder von vorne anfangen.
> Persönlich finde ich das der Schritt von es soll funktionieren zu es soll auch gut aussehen wesentlich schwerer ist : )



ja 300€ ist möglich für Vega H2O mit 280mm Radi, ich habe ja letztes Jahr dasselbe gemacht, hier mal ein Link auf den Thread hier im Forum zur Vega WaKü... und ja ich bereue es nicht diesen Schritt gegangen zu sein und auf die Bastelei mit Morpheus oder der Eiswolf verzichtet zu haben. Aber ja, WaKü ist aber auch eine kleine Droge... man will dann immer mehr, jetzt ist auch meine CPU unter Wasser, letztlich kam ein Aquaero dazu, und wird diesen Winter dann mit einem Durchflussmesser in einem neuen Gehäuse erweitert  ja Basteln macht Spaß...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...nungs-und-entscheidungshilfe.html#post9050265

hm aber gerade bemerkt, den Warenkorb gibt es nicht mehr, zu Alt ... wenn du willst, kann ich dir meine Bestellliste auch per PN oder so zukommen lassen.


----------



## arcDaniel (19. Oktober 2018)

Ich weiss nicht in wie weit es vielleicht hier reingehört, aber es geht mal um Vega.

Ich plane ein neues Laptop zu kaufen, da mein Macbook Pro (late 2013, i7) etwas in die Jahre kommt. Am meisten merkt man es bei Youtube Videos, da hier scheinbar die CPU (Haswell) nicht mehr die nötigen Hardware Codecs hat und eben auf die harte Tour berechnen muss.

Als AMD Fan, schaue ich natürlich auf die Modelle mit Ryzen APU und somit auch Vega.

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit einer Mobilen Vega APU?


----------



## RX480 (19. Oktober 2018)

Averdan schrieb:


> Danke dir. Ok also doch mit Spannung noch runter statt mit Takt rauf. Werde ich heute oder am WE mal testen... denke auch das die 1700 MHz nicht drinnen.
> Habe in meinr Wakü "nur" 3x 240mm Radis die alle Pull ins Gehäuse sind... bin daher angenehm von den Temps überrascht. Könnte vielleicht sogar meinen i5-6600K wieder probieren au die 4,7GH zu pushen
> 
> Mein Eindruck ist, dass meine R9 390 sogar mehr Hitze generiert hat als die VEGA 64.



Durch die 330W ist momentan einfach der Spielraum für P7>1700 net da.
Von Daher würde ich erstmal bei P7 1692 optimieren.
Und auf Hotspot schauen ob irgendwann der Anstieg sehr zunimmt.

Das Gute ist der P6. Da liegst Du wahrscheinlich safe bzgl. VDDC. 

Auch bei Golden Chips ist oft das Phänomen, das Die net gern mehr Spannung nehmen. Da kann man wirklich nur mehr P7-Takt ausloten.

Viel Spass am WE.


----------



## arcDaniel (19. Oktober 2018)

Averdan hat meine Vega gekauft und hier mal den Takt welchen ich mit der Karte erreichen konnte
AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. CROSSHAIR VI HERO

Also möglich ist es. Es ist aber zu lange her, dass ich mich an meine genauen Einstellungen erinnern kann. Ich hatte auch minimal geringere Temperaturen, das dürfte aber keinen Unterschied machen. Netzteil, restliches System?


----------



## RX480 (19. Oktober 2018)

Zerosix-06 schrieb:


> auf die Bastelei mit Morpheus oder der Eiswolf verzichtet zu haben.



Falls doch:
Beim Morpheus-Vega (Caseking) ist jetzt hoffentlich das Teil plangeschliffen, so Das die Probleme inzwischen deutlich geringer sein sollten.
Must Have : Lüfter mit hohem Druck wg. der Spawas.
Auf der Rückseite(mit Backplate)  Zusatzkühlkörper und nen kleinen Zusatz-Lüfter drauf ausrichten. Bernt Brandon vom Luxx hat alternativ seinen CPU-Tower-Kühler gedreht um Wärme abzusaugen.


----------



## RX480 (19. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Averdan hat meine Vega gekauft und hier mal den Takt welchen ich mit der Karte erreichen konnte
> AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. CROSSHAIR VI HERO
> 
> Also möglich ist es. Es ist aber zu lange her, dass ich mich an meine genauen Einstellungen erinnern kann. Ich hatte auch minimal geringere Temperaturen, das dürfte aber keinen Unterschied machen. Netzteil, restliches System?



Wenn man bei Euch in den Turing-Thread reinschaut , da gibt es ja echt fette Radis. (16x120)

Weißt Du noch, ob Du das Original-Bios drauf hattest ?


----------



## RX480 (19. Oktober 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Könntest du das weiter erklären bzw. hast n Link dazu?



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...g-muss-sich-amd-fuerchten-26.html#post9552443
Hatte dort im Thread bereits TH verlinkt. Nix mit 2100eff. .
Igor gibt sich halt viel mehr Mühe die Grakas in die Knie zu zwingen. (auch wg. der Temps)
CB hat durch 4k auch mehr Grundlast als der Luxx mit 1440p. So die gängige Sichtweise.(u.a. auch im 3dC)
Aber ich lass mich gern Eines Besseren belehren.
Was man auch nicht weiß, wer auf nem offenen Benchtable war mit max. Lüfter und wer mit normal Lüfter in nem 
gut aufgeheizten Gehäuse unterwegs war.

Inzwischen gibt es ja viel mehr Reviews zu 2070.
Einige Customs mit großem DefaultBoost von 1750 und dann die Kleinen mit Default 1620.
Theoretisch sollten die Kleineren weniger Powerlimit haben.
Ob NV per (Review-)Treiber  da mehr erlaubt ? Who knows.
Da mal besser abwarten, was die Käufer berichten.


----------



## RX480 (19. Oktober 2018)

Mal was ganz Anderes :
DLSS wird ja gerade viel besprochen. Ich verstehe Das so, das man mit 1800p auf 4k hochgescaled eigentlich Dasselbe hat.
Könnte Jemand mit 4k Moni mal Schauen ob man das über VSR hinkriegt. (wäre dann dasselbe wie dyn. Auflösung in ACO)

Um dann gute Qualität zu bewahren könnte man SMAA(per Reshade2.03 bis DX11) dazunehmen. TAA ist oft net so schön.

Wenn es gut funzt, würde Das ja die GPU analog entlasten wie DLSS.


----------



## arcDaniel (19. Oktober 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wenn man bei Euch in den Turing-Thread reinschaut , da gibt es ja echt fette Radis. (16x120)
> 
> Weißt Du noch, ob Du das Original-Bios drauf hattest ?



Ja stimmt, nur dass der mit den niedrigsten Temperaturen die kleinste Wasserkühlung hat 



RX480 schrieb:


> Mal was ganz Anderes :
> DLSS wird ja gerade viel besprochen. Ich verstehe Das so, das man mit 1800p auf 4k hochgescaled eigentlich Dasselbe hat.
> Könnte Jemand mit 4k Moni mal Schauen ob man das über VSR hinkriegt. (wäre dann dasselbe wie dyn. Auflösung in ACO)
> 
> ...



Also ich versuche es mal so einfach wie möglich zu erklären.

Das Zeil von Deep Learning ist hier, etwas besseres darzustellen als das was eigentlich gerendert wird. 
Das heisst die AI wird zuerst angelernt, sie bekommt also Material in einer extrem guten Qualität gezeigt und lernt daraus wie Sachen aussehen sollen. Damit, nicht jeder zu Hause, ein Spiel erst mal Stunden, Tage, Wochen oder vielleicht Monate mit schlechter Leistung zocken muss, damit ein Lernen erfolgt, geschieht dies auf den Nvidia Servern.
Es wird dann einfach ein fertiger Daten-Satz über Geforce Experience heruntergeladen (soll nur wenige mb gross sein) und damit arbeiten die Tensor Cores der Turing Karten.

Das Spiel rendert also in 1440p und die Tensor Cores erstellen mit dem angelernten Wissen ein Bild, was einer deutlich höheren Qualität entspricht, hier halt 4K. 

Somit sollte sich mit der Zeit, die Qualität dennoch verbessern. Die Frage stellt sich eher, wie lange oder wie Stark die Nvidia Server für jedes Spiel, Rechenzeit bekommen. Hängt wahrscheinlich vom Erfolg vom Spiel selbst ab. Er würde auch nix dagegen sprechen, dass die eigene GPU das Wissen mit der Zeit selbst verbessert.
Es soll auch sehr sehr einfach zu implentieren sein, was für eine schnelle Annahme spricht.

Jetzt zum Thema AMD, genau dieser Ansatz denke ich, ist für AMD deutlich leichter umzusetzen als jetzt der Raytracing Part. AMD wirbt bereits für Vega7 mit einem sehr guten Tensor Flow.

Für Realtime Raytracing ist es auch ein extrem wichtiger Ansatz, da die Leistung für 100% Echzeit raytracing gerade in 4K, wahrscheinlich noch Jahr etliche Jahre dauert, Wenn man aber nun eine deutlich geringere Auflösung braucht und dazu noch weniger Rays (bekommt man mehr Noise) und die AI kann die Bild auf eine gute Qualität bringen und die Fehlenden Detail selbst erzeugen...

Alles schöne Zukunftsmusik 

Ich hoffe AMD zieht bald nach.


----------



## Averdan (19. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Averdan hat meine Vega gekauft und hier mal den Takt welchen ich mit der Karte erreichen konnte
> AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. CROSSHAIR VI HERO
> 
> Also möglich ist es. Es ist aber zu lange her, dass ich mich an meine genauen Einstellungen erinnern kann. Ich hatte auch minimal geringere Temperaturen, das dürfte aber keinen Unterschied machen. Netzteil, restliches System?



ja den Firestrike Bench habe ich schon gekannt  . Und du meintest ja, dass du nicht ein LC Bios benutzt hast. Daher dachte ich, ich könnte mal locker flockig auf +1700MHz gehen... ich muss da einfach noch mich spielen und die Karte besser verstehen. Daher notiere ich mir ja auch alle möglichen Werte um das Verhalten von ihr zu checken 

Netzteil ist ein Straight Power 10 600W, und ich nehme jeweils von 2 seperaten Schienen die 8pin für die Graka. Ansonsten halt i5-6600K@4.3GHz und 1.25V und Mobo ist Asus Maximums Hero IIIV.
Könnte auch einfach sein, dass der Treiber hier nicht so stabil läuft wie der denn du damals hattest? Habe derzeit 18.8.1 drauf.

Nutze nur Wattman zum OC+UV. Hast du damals Wattman oder overdriventool benutzt?

Kann ich einfach overdriventool so nutzen oder sollte ich dabei von AMD "nur" den Displaydriver installieren und die ganzen Settings+Relive deinstalieren? Damit es da keine Probleme gibt? Also AMD Treiber (nur display treiber sonst nichts). MSI AB mit RTSS (und MSI AB inaktive setzen) und overdriventool.


----------



## RX480 (19. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ja stimmt, nur dass der mit den niedrigsten Temperaturen die kleinste Wasserkühlung hat .    DU ???
> 
> Alles schöne Zukunftsmusik für Vega 7



Daher meine Überlegung mit 1800p für die aktuelle Vega.
Von Konsolen habe ich leider keinen Dunst , wie Die Das machen. Dort ist 1800p ja oft im Einsatz. 
Ob da Was extra programmiert ist ?

btw. 
Die NV-KI denkt sich sogar zusätzliche Objekte aus, die man gar nicht will. - Alles noch Gewöhnungsbedürftig-


----------



## RX480 (19. Oktober 2018)

Averdan schrieb:


> Könnte auch einfach sein, dass der Treiber hier nicht so stabil läuft wie der denn du damals hattest? Habe derzeit 18.8.1 drauf.



Jo, die Treiber bei AMD variieren ganz schön.
Der 18.10.1 vom 15.October bringt noch WDDM 2.5 für W10 1809.(*)

Man weiß Da net wie die Shader mehr ausgelastet werden und was DSBR kann oder auch nicht.  Schau halt einfach Was bei Dir an Takt geht. Am Ende wirst Du für 24/7 eh unter 300W bleiben wollen.

Für den Anfang keine 3.Partytools und sowenig Overlay, wie möglich. Bei 3dMark  evtl. sogar GPU-Z off.
Das Ergebnis vom Wattman kannste ganz zum Schluss noch mit ODT versilbern.
ODT würde Dir im Bereich unter P6 dann noch ein paar W im Alltag mit fps-Limit sparen.

Evtl. kann Gurdi mal noch  sagen, ob Chill mit ODT funzt.


btw.(*)
auch wieder mit Crossfire für F1 2018


Schnapsidee:
Wenn Du den HBM-Takt auf 945 lässt sinkt die Shaderauslastung.
Nur. um mal über die 1700 zu kommen.
Wenn hugo03 wieder fit ist , kannste Ihn mal im UV-Thread fragen wie der morePowerHack gefunzt hat oder ob er doch lieber das LC-Bios nimmt.


----------



## arcDaniel (19. Oktober 2018)

@RX480
Nein nicht ich, aber ein anderer welcher "nur" 2*280 hat und fast 10°C niedrigere Temperaturen als Leiste mit 16*120 oder ich mit einem Mora3 360 (also 9*120)....

Bei Konsolen, wird mit einer niedrigeren Auslösung gerendert, eben sehr oft 1800p und mit Checkerboarding auf 4K hoch skaliert. Der Ansatz ist ähnlich, hier werden "ältere" Frames genutzt um die eine höher aufgelöstes Bild zu erzeugen. Also es werden Bildinformationen vom vorherigen mit verwendet. Dadurch hat man jedoch eine leichte Artefakt Bildung. 

Ehrlich? Ich spiele auch mal auf der Konsole und bei dem Abstand zum Fernseher, sind diese Artefakte nicht zu sehen. Man muss sich wirklich schon extrem stark auf diese konzentrieren.

Ich würde mich auch simples Checkerboarding für den PC Wünschen und hoffen auch dass Dynamische Auflösungen öfters verwendet werden. 

Für mich ist das wichtigste dass das UI, die Schriften u.s.w. Nativ aufgelöst sind, da einfach am saubersten. Wenn die 3D Elemente manchmal in der Auslösung droppen, wenn viel los ist, finde ich nicht so dramatisch, dann konzentriert man sich sowieso auf andere Sachen. Wenn es ruhig ist, ist die Last ja eher geringer und man kann die gute Auflösung betrachten. 

Ich denke, und das gilt, sowohl für AMD und Nvidia, dass die reinen Leistungssteigerungen immer geringer werden und neue Ansätze gefunden werden müssen mit der vorhanden Leistung einfach mehr raus zu holen.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht in wie weit es vielleicht hier reingehört, aber es geht mal um Vega.
> 
> Ich plane ein neues Laptop zu kaufen, da mein Macbook Pro (late 2013, i7) etwas in die Jahre kommt. Am meisten merkt man es bei Youtube Videos, da hier scheinbar die CPU (Haswell) nicht mehr die nötigen Hardware Codecs hat und eben auf die harte Tour berechnen muss.
> 
> ...



Suche auch was in der Richtung. Sag bescheid wenn du was gescheites findest. Am liebsten hätte ich ein Convertibel mit einer Vega APU.
Ansonsten wie wäre es mit dem 
YouTube


----------



## RX480 (19. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Bei Konsolen, wird mit einer niedrigeren Auslösung gerendert, eben sehr oft 1800p und mit Checkerboarding auf 4K hoch skaliert. Der Ansatz ist ähnlich, hier werden "ältere" Frames genutzt um die eine höher aufgelöstes Bild zu erzeugen. Also es werden Bildinformationen vom vorherigen mit verwendet. Dadurch hat man jedoch eine leichte Artefakt Bildung.
> 
> Ehrlich? Ich spiele auch mal auf der Konsole und bei dem Abstand zum Fernseher, sind diese Artefakte nicht zu sehen. Man muss sich wirklich schon extrem stark auf diese konzentrieren.
> 
> ...



Kann Da leider net mitreden. (älteres Semester ohne Konsole im Umfeld; mit Joystick in Schleichfahrt und Comanche aufgewachsen)
Wg. der Schrift muss halt mehr auf Cleartype umgestellt werden. Man sieht schon welcher Sender im Videotext Das net hat.


----------



## arcDaniel (19. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Suche auch was in der Richtung. Sag bescheid wenn du was gescheites findest. Am liebsten hätte ich ein Convertibel mit einer Vega APU.
> Ansonsten wie wäre es mit dem
> YouTube



Im Moment gefällt mir dieser sehr gut:
Lenovo ThinkPad A285 | 31,8-cm-Business-Notebook (12,5") mit Sicherheitsfeatures | Lenovo Deutschland



RX480 schrieb:


> Kann Da leider net mitreden. (älteres Semester ohne Konsole im Umfeld; mit Joystick in Schleichfahrt und Comanche aufgewachsen)
> Wg. der Schrift muss halt mehr auf Cleartype umgestellt werden. Man sieht schon welcher Sender im Videotext Das net hat.



Also ich bin fast 35 und somit war meine erste eigene Konsole ein Gameboy  In manchen Sachen werde ich aber irgendwie nicht älter.


----------



## Cydras (19. Oktober 2018)

Hi,
habt ihr eure Vega auch an einem Fernseher angeschlossen? Was für ein HDMI Kabel verwendet ihr?

Ich hab das Problem, dass auf meinem 4k Fernseher das Bild ab 1440p immer wieder kurz schwarz wird. Manchmal verliert der TV auch die Verbindung zur Grafikkarte und bekommt diese nach 2sek wieder. Bei 1080p funktioniert alles.
Hab schon verschiedene Pixelformate ausprobiert (RGB 4:4:4, YCbCr 4:4:4 und YCbCr 4:2:2)
Ich denke, dass mein verwendetes HDMI Kabel (obwohl 4k bei den Spezifikation stand) die Bandbreite nicht schafft. Auf meinem PC habe ich keine Probleme, auch über Eyefinity 6558x1080 nicht.


----------



## RX480 (19. Oktober 2018)

HDMi2.0b ist üblich.

Gibt es da einen PC oder  GameModus ? (im TV - Menü)
Max. 60Hz. (weiß net ob es da auch 50Hz gibt)

Eigentlich sollte es doch genauso wie bei Konsole mit 8bit+FRC = 10bit auch mit RGB 4:4:4 gehen.
10 bit YUV 4:2:2 wäre schon viel sparsamer.
10bit YUV 4:2:0 kannste noch probieren.

Falls Das Modelljahr vom TV etwas zurückliegt, kann das am Chip liegen.
Müsste man mal bei Gedi im 3dC nachlesen. Der hatte Das schon 2017 ausprobiert.
Oder dort im HDR-Moni-Thread nachfragen.

Evtl. hat Gurdi an seinem HTPC auch schon nen 4k  ?


----------



## Serenity1904 (19. Oktober 2018)

Vielen Dank für eure zahlreichen Antworten. 
Also wenn ich das ganze mache, dann auch richtig. Also CPU und GPU sollen eingebunden in den Wasserkreislauf. 
Es soll natürlich auch relativ gut aussehen und nicht wie 0815 dahin geklatscht. Ich habe z.B. bei Aqua Computer mir mal einen CPU Kühler angeschaut den ich ganz nett fand, der heißt: cuplex kryos NEXT mit einer schönen Anzeige direkt am Kühler. 
Bei meiner AIO Corsair Kühlung habe ich den Radiator in der Front verbaut in einem PUSH/PULL Betrieb mit 6 Noctua Lüftern, evtl. kann man diese ja noch verwenden?

Wäre schön wenn der ein oder andere Lust hat mir einen Warenkorb zu erstellen. 

Meine Hardware sieht wie folgt aus, ich habe außerdem noch Bilder von dem aktuellen Aufbau hinzugefügt, sorry für die Qualität 

 be Quiet! Dark Base 700 | be Quiet! Straight Power 11 (650W) | Asus Rog Maximus X Hero Z370 | Intel i7 8700k (geköpft) @4,9GHz | AIO Corsair h150i Pro | G.SKILL Trident Z RGB 32GB/K2 DDR4-3600MHz | Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 64 Nitro | Samsung M.2 SSD 960 Evo (250GB) | Samsung 1TB SSD | BenQ XL27307 144Hz FreeSync


----------



## RX480 (19. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Im Moment gefällt mir dieser sehr gut:
> Lenovo ThinkPad A285 | 31,8-cm-Business-Notebook (12,5") mit Sicherheitsfeatures | Lenovo Deutschland
> 
> 
> ...



Luke ... (kleiner Tipp zu meinem Alter)

Bei den Konsolen konnte ich mich nie mit 3.View anfreunden. Daher bei PC +Yoystick für Sim geblieben.


----------



## petercon (19. Oktober 2018)

Klingt ja fast wie meine Config....
Würde den Radi in der Front ausbauen und schön langsam drehende Lüfter einsetzen.
Hier ein möglicher Warenkorb:
GPU: Alphacool NexXxos GPX - AMD RX Vega M05 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | GPU - Komplettkuehler | GPU - Kuehler | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
(den habe ich auch verbaut, denn der passt)
CPU: Watercool HEATKILLER(R) IV BASIC (INTEL processor) ACETAL | CPU - Wasserkuehler | CPU - Kuehler | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany kannst aber auch einen anderen nehmen, die Unterscheiden sich nicht soooo doll
Radiator: Phobya Xtreme NOVA 1080 Radiator - Full Copper | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany (da kannst du auch das Bundle mit den 9 Lüftern nehmen), oder
Watercool MO-RA3 420 LT black | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

zu den Radis musst du schauen ob du noch Standfüße brauchst, oder wie ich seperat in ein Gehäuse.... (bei Bedarf kann ich Fotos einstellen)
AGB: Alphacool Eisbecher Lighttower All-in-One 250mm Acetal Ausgleichsbehaelter | Roehrenbehaelter | Ausgleichsbehaelter | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
Pumpe: https://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkuehlung/pumpen/phobya-dc12/7490/phobya-dc12-260-12volt-pump?c=346
Schläuche: https://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkue...kleer-schlauch-pvc-16/10mm-3/8-id-clear?c=362
Anschlüsse: https://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkue...-g1/4-mit-o-ring-high-flow-short-silver?c=278
Schlauchschellen: https://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkue...chlauchschelle-federband-17-19mm-silber?c=365
Steuerung: https://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkue...puter-aquaero-6-lt-usb-fan-controller?c=12141

natürlich können auch andere Sachen genommen werden. Dies hier ist meine Config und die läuft super.
Als Wasser: normales dest. Wasser mit 1:10 bis 1:20 normalen Kühlerfrostschutz (G48) nehmen.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Oktober 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> HDMi2.0b ist üblich.
> 
> Gibt es da einen PC oder  GameModus ? (im TV - Menü)
> Max. 60Hz. (weiß net ob es da auch 50Hz gibt)
> ...



Nein erst Anfang nächstes Jahr rüste ich ein 4k Display mit Freesync und HDR nach. Ich schau kein Fersehn, außer hin und wieder BluRays.
Das Problem was Cydras hat, hab ich aber auch schon mal gehabt. Es lag am Grafiktreiber wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ich musste eine Version vom AMD Treiber auslassen meine ich.Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es nicht doch am CRT lag, weil ich versucht hab den Fernseher zu übertakten 

CRT wäre auch mein Tip um die Einstellungen des Tv´s anzupassen.


----------



## Cydras (19. Oktober 2018)

Ja der Game Modus ist an, PC Modus ist aus. Wenn ich den an mache kann ich im Windows leider kein HDR auswählen.
Hab aber auch schon beides ausprobiert, immer wenn ich die Auflösung höher als 1080p stelle bekomme ich diese Bildaussetzer.

Fernseher ist ein Philips 65PUS8102 aus Ende 2017, daher denke ich sollte es laufen.

Ich probiere erstmal ein anderes HDMI Kabel aus bevor ich da weitersuche.
Mir ist aufgefallen das bei den gängigen Kabeln steht, dass die Übertragungsrate nur bis 3m garantiert ist 
KabelDirekt - 4K HDMI Kabel - 5m - kompatibel mit: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Das blöde ist ich brauche 5m  
Werde mal das hier testen:
Ultra HDTV 4K HDMI Kabel, Premium Zertifiziert, 5 Meter: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Downsampler (19. Oktober 2018)

doppelpost gelöscht


----------



## Downsampler (19. Oktober 2018)

petercon schrieb:


> Klingt ja fast wie meine Config....
> Würde den Radi in der Front ausbauen und schön langsam drehende Lüfter einsetzen.
> Hier ein möglicher Warenkorb:
> GPU: Alphacool NexXxos GPX - AMD RX Vega M05 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | GPU - Komplettkuehler | GPU - Kuehler | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
> ...



MoRa ist der BESTE! Wenn ich Custom bauen würde, dann mit so einem


----------



## petercon (19. Oktober 2018)

Mora ist mega aber auch teuer.
Deswegen habe ich mir den Phobya geholt. Der ist dem Mora fast ebenbürtig, kostet aber nur 99€ und ist auch komplett aus Kupfer.....


----------



## arcDaniel (19. Oktober 2018)

Beim MoRa möchte ich nur in etwas in den Raum werden:

Wenn jemand sich einen solchen leisten möchte, sollte die 420 Version ins Auge fassen. Nicht viel teurer mit 4x200mm Lüftern (die Noctua sind echt klasse) sehr gut und leise zu kühlen, zudem eben die grössere Kühlfläche.

Der 420 ist nicht viel teurer und wer Platz hat für einen 360iger sollte auch Platz für einen 420iger haben.

Wer falsch kauft, kauft doppelt, meine Plaung für einen 420 steht schon


----------



## kloanabua (19. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Beim MoRa möchte ich nur in etwas in den Raum werden:
> 
> Wenn jemand sich einen solchen leisten möchte, sollte die 420 Version ins Auge fassen. Nicht viel teurer mit 4x200mm Lüftern (die Noctua sind echt klasse) sehr gut und leise zu kühlen, zudem eben die grössere Kühlfläche.
> 
> ...


Wie viel Wasser fasst das System dann bei nem MoRa Radi? [emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## arcDaniel (19. Oktober 2018)

kloanabua schrieb:


> Wie viel Wasser fasst das System dann bei nem MoRa Radi?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kein Plan, ich kann nur sagen, die Abwärme einer Vega (um etwas beim Thema zu bleiben) interessiert auch einen 360iger Mora kein bisschen


----------



## ToflixGamer (19. Oktober 2018)

@Cydras
Bis 5m sollte 4K@60 eigentlich machbar sein - würde aus persönlicher Erfahrung aber lieber zu diesem hier greifen: CSL - 5m Premium HDMI Kabel 2.0b UHD 4k | High Speed: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Ich hab die Kabel selbst hier zu Hause und die sind wirklich ziemlich gut. Sind mit Nylon ummantelt und nicht kaputt zubekommen.


----------



## MrZaboo (19. Oktober 2018)

Vega 64 Nitro+ im Mindfactory Ebay Shop für 458,11€ :O 
8GB Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 64 Nitro+ Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail)  | eBay


----------



## Gurdi (20. Oktober 2018)

MrZaboo schrieb:


> Vega 64 Nitro+ im Mindfactory Ebay Shop für 458,11€ :O
> 8GB Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 64 Nitro+ Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail)  | eBay



Echt mal ein netter Preis. Für 460 Euro bei der Nitro lohnt sich wirklich keine 2070er mehr.

Mal was anderes, Seite 666 im Vegathread


----------



## Rallyesport (20. Oktober 2018)

Mal doof gefragt, da die Vegas jetzt langsam ja im Preis normal werden, wäre es für AMD nicht sinnvoll wenn sie jetzt mal noch ne Serie V64 LC nachschieben würden? 
Ich verstehe die Leute bei AMD nicht. Da hätte man was richtig cooles im Angebot, aber die Marketingabteilung von AMD, da scheinen richtige Nullpen zu arbeiten^^


----------



## arcDaniel (20. Oktober 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Mal doof gefragt, da die Vegas jetzt langsam ja im Preis normal werden, wäre es für AMD nicht sinnvoll wenn sie jetzt mal noch ne Serie V64 LC nachschieben würden?
> Ich verstehe die Leute bei AMD nicht. Da hätte man was richtig cooles im Angebot, aber die Marketingabteilung von AMD, da scheinen richtige Nullpen zu arbeiten^^



Ich glaube eher, dass die Preise wegen der Konkurrenz fallen, und Vega10 so langsam aber sicher EOL wird. Jedenfalls für den Gamer. Die Herstellung kostet noch immer genug und die Margen bei Gamerkarten sind schon sehr klein.

Ich schätze, dass eine Vega, sowohl für AMD und den Kartenfertiger rentabel ist, müssen die Karten mit wenigstens 600Euro an den Endkunden gehen. 

Das einzige was AMD im Moment steigern könnte sind Marktanteile, welche gegenüber dem reinen Gewinn nicht zu vernachlässigen ist. Eigentlich ist es eine Investition in die Zukunft. 

Im Profi-Bereich sieht es hier anders aus. Bei den Preisen fällt die Herstellung nicht ins Gewicht, da bezahlt man ja auch an sich nicht die Karte sondern der Support welcher dahinter steckt.

AMD sagte ja selbst, sie würden alles auf eine Karte setzen, die 7nm. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Anfang/Mitte nächstes Jahres Navi kommt und den Mainstream aufmischt. Es ist ja schon durchgedrungen, dass Navi keine absolute High-End Karte wird und somit sicher nicht der RTX2080ti Konkurrenz machen wird, aber eine Echte Alternative für 1080ti/2080 darstellen wird, wo Vega ja scon gar nicht so schlecht da steht.

Nur mit einem kleiner Chip, weniger Ballast, ohne teuren HBM und somit einer billigeren Fertigung, kann AMD an Geld-Gewinne denken. (Wie gesagt im Gaming-Bereich)


----------



## Olstyle (20. Oktober 2018)

Naja, alles über 300€ sollte schon noch ein Plus übrige lassen. Aber damit kanibalisiert man sich nur die Polaris welche eben mehr Gewinn verspricht.


----------



## Lios Nudin (20. Oktober 2018)

Die Pulse ist mal wieder für 399€ im Mindstar. Wer also schon immer einen 15cm Zwerg wie die AMD R9 Radeon Nano haben wollte, aber vom Kauf  der missratenen Fiji Architektur abgehalten wurde, bekommt hier eine Nano 2.0 / Vega Nano.

*Fiji Nano:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*


Vega Nano:*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Sapphire Pulse Radeon RX Vega 56 ab €'*'448,90 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1yh2a...O-SAPPHIRE-PULSE-Radeon-RX-Vega56-8G-HBM2.jpg
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Oktober 2018)

Ich weß nicht wie manche immer auf so utopische Summen kommen die Vega kosten "müsste".
Die Karte ist ein Jahr alt. Die hat sich längst armotisiert und die Miner haben Spitzenpreise bezahlt. Es tut niemanden weh die für die angesetzte UVP oder darunter zu verkaufen.

Eine LC ist ein Referenzdesign. In der aktuellen Situation in der Nvidia seine Bordpartner wie Lakaine behandelt ist man gut beraten seine Partner mitverdienen zu lassen.
AMD lässt seine Refs immer auslaufn und berhält das auch bei(Fury mal abgesehn, da gab es wirlich kaum Marge zu dem Zeitpunkt).

Man schaue sich maldie Spekulationen zur neuen 1060er an. Da soll ein 1080er Bord mit GDDR5X genommen werden und der GP104 ruter geschnitten werden. Da sieht man doch gut dran wie viel Marge Nvidia an den Karten hat das sich selbst dieser dekadente Schritt lohnt.


----------



## ATIR290 (20. Oktober 2018)

Unter Vulkan kommen nun die Primitive Shader und sollen ca. 20 bis 22% Mehrleistung bringen
Denke zum 18.12 Treiber kommt dass Update...


----------



## Dudelll (20. Oktober 2018)

Meine Vega ist jetzt auch endlich drin und unter Wasser. Muss sagen ich hatte etwas Bammel beim Umbau aber läuft zum Glück ohne Probleme : )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tobse2056 (20. Oktober 2018)

Meine  austausch Asus Vega64 ist gestern angekommen und ich muss sagen, die Karte ist deutlich besser als vorherige .

VRM Temp ist 10-15 Grad kühler, CoreTemperatur ist niedriger bzw weniger RPM bei gleicher Temperatur und diesmal ist auch ein aktuelles Bios dabei ,und endlich habe ich ein 260 Watt Bios 

1150 rpm bei ~200 Watt ASIC geht echt klar  , bei einer VRM Temp von 100 Grad.
Die alte Karte brauchte knapp 2200 rpm um die GPU auf 80 Grad zu halten bei einer VRM Temp von 115°

Jetzt ist es die Karte so wie ich haben wollte , wie sie auch so im PCGH Test beschrieben war.
Würde mich echt interessieren aus Herstellungszeitraum die alte und die neue ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drstoecker (20. Oktober 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Unter Vulkan kommen nun die Primitive Shader und sollen ca. 20 bis 22% Mehrleistung bringen
> Denke zum 18.12 Treiber kommt dass Update...


Quelle?


----------



## EyRaptor (20. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich weß nicht wie manche immer auf so utopische Summen kommen die Vega kosten "müsste".



Tja, da NV in den Köpfen aller sehr gute Arbeit geleistet.
Durch die steigenden Preise seit Jahren, denken alle dass GPUs wirklich derart viel kosten würden und der Preis wirklich gerechtfertigt wäre.

Bsp Diegröße (wobei die Anfangs auch 400-600€ gekostet haben)
gtx 480 529mm²
gtx 280 576mm²
8800gtx 484mm²

Und damals hatten die Karten auch schon wirklich gesunde Profitmargen,
Gtx 980ti´s und r9 Fury´s mit 600mm² gab es im Abverkauf auch zwischen 200 und 300€. Dabei haben die bestimmt noch keinen Verlust gemacht, aber eben viel weniger Gewinn.
Ist zumindest meine Theorie .

Edit:


Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Die Pulse ist mal wieder für 399€ im Mindstar. Wer also schon immer einen 15cm Zwerg wie die AMD R9 Radeon Nano haben wollte, aber vom Kauf  der missratenen Fiji Architektur abgehalten wurde, bekommt hier eine Nano 2.0 / Vega Nano.



Fiji ansich war nicht besonders toll, aber die Nano war eine richtig gute Karte, wenn auch deutlich zu teuer.
Ich hab mir später ne Nano gebraucht gekauft und meine Zeit mit der Karte richtig genossen. Die zählt inzwischen zu meinen absoluten Lieblingen .
Man kann an der auch unendlich viel rumspielen und optimieren. Unter Wasser hat die Karte dann nochmal mehr spaß gemacht.


----------



## Rolk (20. Oktober 2018)

Also ich mag meine missratene Fiji aka Sapphire Fury nach wie vor. 

Schön von 1050 MHz auf 1000 MHz Taktreduziert und auf 1100mV undervoltet reicht es in aller Regel immer noch um Polaris/GTX1060 nass zu machen. Es gibt nur zwei Gruppen an Ausnahmen: VRAM Fresser die man auch mit Settings spielt wo die 4GB der Fury das Genick brechen und extrem einseitig pro Nvidia optimierte Spiele wo sich Polaris und Fiji häufig auch nicht viel geben.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Oktober 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Meine  austausch Asus Vega64 ist gestern angekommen und ich muss sagen, die Karte ist deutlich besser als vorherige .
> 
> VRM Temp ist 10-15 Grad kühler, CoreTemperatur ist niedriger bzw weniger RPM bei gleicher Temperatur und diesmal ist auch ein aktuelles Bios dabei ,und endlich habe ich ein 260 Watt Bios
> 
> ...



Super, freut mich das deine neue jetzt rund läuft 



Dudelll schrieb:


> Meine Vega ist jetzt auch endlich drin und unter Wasser. Muss sagen ich hatte etwas Bammel beim Umbau aber läuft zum Glück ohne Probleme : )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schickes Aquarium 



drstoecker schrieb:


> Quelle?



Da schließ ich mich an, wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## Ralle@ (20. Oktober 2018)

Das denkt er sich aus oder hofft einfach drauf.
Die Primitiv Shader hat AMD schon längst aufgegeben bei Vega, da nicht umsetzbar. Es gibt auch schon seit Monaten nichts neues dazu, wenn AMD jetzt auf einmal hinbekommen hätte, gäbe es dazu schon längst Gerüchte.


----------



## moonshot (20. Oktober 2018)

Umsetzbar schon, aber da das vom Entwickler kommen muss, macht sich niemand den aufwand für die vielleicht 5% Vegakarten am Markt.


----------



## Ralle@ (20. Oktober 2018)

Ist auch nicht einfach vom Entwickler Umsetzbar, das erfordert eine Kompatible API.
Und wie du schon gesagt hast, der Marktanteil von AMD ist gering, zu gering um solch Ideen am Markt platzieren zu können.


----------



## ToflixGamer (20. Oktober 2018)

Hab meine Vega 64 auch bekommen und heute eingebaut - bis ich Mal die Stütze drin hatte, wars schon ein Aufwand. 

Ich hänge aber bei Hitman (in Paris) scheinbar nun im CPU-Limit... Karte langweilt sich bei 50%, trotzdem hab ich stellenweise nur 40 FPS... wenn ich die Grafik Runterstelle, wird's zwar etwas mehr, hält sich bei 70, aber die Vega langweilt sich noch mehr. 
Muss mich wohl doch noch ans OC des 6600K wagen. 

Wie kommt's eigentlich, dass DX12 bei Hitman immer noch so verbuggt ist? Mit DX11 bekomm ich deutlich weniger CPU-Last und teils sogar mehr FPS.


----------



## ATIR290 (20. Oktober 2018)

Primitive Shader kommen, Unter Vulkan+ Programmierer hat es angedeutet, darf aber nix genaues Sagen
Bis alles nach Koduri´s Abgang  umgestellt ist, dauert eben!


----------



## nTxV (20. Oktober 2018)

ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Hab meine Vega 64 auch bekommen und heute eingebaut - bis ich Mal die Stütze drin hatte, wars schon ein Aufwand.
> 
> Ich hänge aber bei Hitman (in Paris) scheinbar nun im CPU-Limit... Karte langweilt sich bei 50%, trotzdem hab ich stellenweise nur 40 FPS... wenn ich die Grafik Runterstelle, wird's zwar etwas mehr, hält sich bei 70, aber die Vega langweilt sich noch mehr.
> Muss mich wohl doch noch ans OC des 6600K wagen.
> ...



Auch die Nitro+ von MF? Hab meine auch heute bekommen.. Noch nie ein heftigeres Spulenfiepen gehört ^^ 
Vsync / FPS Cap hilft leider auch nichts, ist schon bei 60FPS deutlich zu hören (bzw. sobald die GPU über 150w verbraucht). 
(Getestet mit dem alternativen Bios und dem Power Saver Modus) (500w 80+ Bronze Netzteil)

Sollte ich die Karte direkt umtauschen lassen oder ist es wahrscheinlich das dies am Netzteil liegt? Hatte davor eine 280x 3 Jahre lang im Betrieb und hab bei keiner FPS Anzahl ein Spulenfiepen.


----------



## drstoecker (20. Oktober 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Primitive Shader kommen, Unter Vulkan+ Programmierer hat es angedeutet, darf aber nix genaues Sagen
> Bis alles nach Koduri´s Abgang  umgestellt ist, dauert eben!


Dann lassen wir uns mal überraschen.


----------



## ATIR290 (20. Oktober 2018)

20 bis 22% soll es bringen, bis maximal 25% .
Jedoch soll eine RTX 2080 aber dennoch schneller sein, wenn auch Margimal, aber trotzdem.


----------



## Haui92 (20. Oktober 2018)

Hi,
würdet ihr jemand mit einem Freesync Monitor (27 Zoll, 144 Hz, WQHD 1440p) ein upgrade auf eine Vega 64 empfehlen, derzeit habe ich eine RX 480. Oder liebe aufgrund der aktuellen Neuerscheinungen eine RTX 2080. Bin mir nicht sicher ob mehr FPS Freesync ersetzen können.


----------



## EyRaptor (20. Oktober 2018)

Da würde ich wohl eher eine gute Vega 56 empfehlen.
Die ist auch deutlich schneller als eine rx 480 und lässt sich optimiert auf das Niveau einer V64 bringen.  

Im Preisbereich der RTX 2080 würde ich eine gtx 1080ti empfehlen (außer du willst unbedingt die Raytracing-Katze-im-Sack für zu viel Geld kaufen).


----------



## Haui92 (21. Oktober 2018)

Zwischen der 1080 ti und der 2080 liegt preislich kein wirklicher Unterschied mehr, im Gegenteil sogar ziemlich gleich. Aus diesem Grund würde ich dann eher zur 2080 tendieren. Die Leistung zur vega 64 ist eindeutig besser. Aber ist für AAA-Spiele, Overwatch und wow Freesync besser?
Die sapphire nitro+ Vega 64 gibt es ja im Moment bei mindfactory für 500€, ich denke vom Preis ist das gut. Da müsste ich nicht unbedingt zur vega 56 greifen, zumal ich mich mit übertakten/undervolten (noch) nicht auskenne.


----------



## EyRaptor (21. Oktober 2018)

Tatsache, der Preis der alten 1080ti ist wieder ordentlich gestiegen  und kaum lieferbar.


----------



## Haui92 (21. Oktober 2018)

Deswegen mach ich da auch keinen Unterschied und würde mich für die neuere Karte entscheiden.
Also bleibt es dabei, Vega 64 mit freesync oder eine RTX 2080 ohne sync Funktion? Wird man den Unterschied bei 1440p merken? Denn bei wqhd sind die durchschnittlichen FPS noch lange nicht so hoch wie bei Full HD.


----------



## drstoecker (21. Oktober 2018)

Haui92 schrieb:


> Zwischen der 1080 ti und der 2080 liegt preislich kein wirklicher Unterschied mehr, im Gegenteil sogar ziemlich gleich. Aus diesem Grund würde ich dann eher zur 2080 tendieren. Die Leistung zur vega 64 ist eindeutig besser. Aber ist für AAA-Spiele, Overwatch und wow Freesync besser?
> Die sapphire nitro+ Vega 64 gibt es ja im Moment bei mindfactory für 500€, ich denke vom Preis ist das gut. Da müsste ich nicht unbedingt zur vega 56 greifen, zumal ich mich mit übertakten/undervolten (noch) nicht auskenne.


Bei eBay gibt’s noch einen 10% Gutschein!


----------



## Oi!Olli (21. Oktober 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Dann lassen wir uns mal überraschen.


Ich glaube es erst, wenn ich es sehe.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Oktober 2018)

Kauf dir keinen scheiß, kauf dir eine Vega:


----------



## Ampre (21. Oktober 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Primitive Shader kommen, Unter Vulkan+ Programmierer hat es angedeutet, darf aber nix genaues Sagen
> Bis alles nach Koduri´s Abgang  umgestellt ist, dauert eben!


Wer es glaubt wird selig. Wenn man deinen Account verfolgt sind deine Kontakte nicht existent.


----------



## Ace (21. Oktober 2018)

Haui92 schrieb:


> Deswegen mach ich da auch keinen Unterschied und würde mich für die neuere Karte entscheiden.
> Also bleibt es dabei, Vega 64 mit freesync oder eine RTX 2080 ohne sync Funktion? Wird man den Unterschied bei 1440p merken? Denn bei wqhd sind die durchschnittlichen FPS noch lange nicht so hoch wie bei Full HD.



Nimm die Vega 64 und genieße Freesync.Entweder Freesync und AMD
oder G-Sync und Nvidia was anderes würde ich nicht machen.
War auch am überlegen eine RTX zu nehmen,da ich auch einen Freesync Monitor habe und eine RX 480
und habe mir jetzt eine Vega 64 gekauft .Die RX sind mir einfach zu teuer.
Ansonsten warten auf Battlefield V und die Benchmark Ergebnisse der einzelnen Karten im Vergleich.


----------



## McZonk (21. Oktober 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> 20 bis 22% soll es bringen, bis maximal 25% .
> Jedoch soll eine RTX 2080 aber dennoch schneller sein, wenn auch Margimal, aber trotzdem.


Hast du für diese Mutmaßungen auch Quellen?


----------



## ToflixGamer (21. Oktober 2018)

Ne, hab meine von Caseking, ist aber die 64er Nitro+.
Ich hör kein Spulenfiepen.

Aber mal was anderes: seit ich die Vega hab, hab ich das Gefühl, dass meine gesamte PC-Leistung nicht mehr so gut zu sein scheint... Bis auf Deinstallation mit DDU hab ich nix groß gemacht. Nur Bild wollte die Karte zunächst bis zum Bios-Reset nicht ausgeben.


----------



## Rolk (21. Oktober 2018)

Da wird DDU möglicherweise mal wieder zu viel gelöscht haben.


----------



## ToflixGamer (21. Oktober 2018)

Ne Ahnung, was das sein könnte? 
Habe nur gemerkt, dass zwei meiner RAM-Bänke nicht zu funktionieren schienen. Die anderen zwei laufen aber tadellos und es werden auch die vollen 16GB erkannt.


----------



## SnaxeX (21. Oktober 2018)

nTxV schrieb:


> Auch die Nitro+ von MF? Hab meine auch heute bekommen.. Noch nie ein heftigeres Spulenfiepen gehört ^^
> Vsync / FPS Cap hilft leider auch nichts, ist schon bei 60FPS deutlich zu hören (bzw. sobald die GPU über 150w verbraucht).
> (Getestet mit dem alternativen Bios und dem Power Saver Modus) (500w 80+ Bronze Netzteil)
> 
> Sollte ich die Karte direkt umtauschen lassen oder ist es wahrscheinlich das dies am Netzteil liegt? Hatte davor eine 280x 3 Jahre lang im Betrieb und hab bei keiner FPS Anzahl ein Spulenfiepen.



Meine RX 64 Nitro von CaseKing hatte auch ein abnormal lautes Spulenfieben. Mit UV ging es dann, da die Karte aber generelle Probleme hatte (die selbst von Gurdi nicht feststellbar waren, von außen), ging die wieder zurück.
Meine jetzige PowerColor macht keine Mucken jedenfalls und läuft tadellos!

Edit: Hat jemand seine Vega in letzter Zeit gekauft und deswegen bei der AMD Aktion mitgemacht, wo man unter anderen Assassins Creed Odyssey bekommen hat? Ich habe nämlich von der Bestellung meiner Nitro keine E-Mail bekommen, als ich aber jetzt die Red Devil am 17.10 bestellt habe, habe ich die Codes bereits am 18.10 bekommen - aber in einer absolut komischen E-Mail, wo die halben Sätze nicht passen:

"ï»¿---English version below---
Sehr geehrter Caseking.de Kunde,
vielen Dank fÃ¼r Ihren Einkauf vom 10/17/2018.

Zu ihrer Bestellung erhalten Sie den folgenden AMD Aktionskey:
"------------------"

EinlÃ¶sen kÃ¶nnen Sie diesen auf dieser Website: AMD Rewards

Bei Problemen mit dem Key, wenden Sie sich bitte direkt an den AMD Support.

Mit freundlichen GrÃ¼ÃŸen,
Ihr Caseking.de Service Team"

Bekomme ich mit dem Code dann alle 3 Spiele automatisch gutgeschrieben oder bekomme ich da noch die Codes separat? Eigentlich würde ich die Spiele ja lieber verkaufen...!


----------



## Richi1605 (21. Oktober 2018)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Bekomme ich mit dem Code dann alle 3 Spiele automatisch gutgeschrieben oder bekomme ich da noch die Codes separat? Eigentlich würde ich die Spiele ja lieber verkaufen...!



Mit deiner Rechnung hast du einen Code bekommen und eine Anleitung wie das mit dem Code einlösen geht. 

Kurz Version: 

Auf der AMD Reward Seite anmelden den Code eingeben (der mit der rechnung kam) und dann gibs die Spiele Keys! 

Du bekommst auf der AMD Seite die Keys, und kannst sie auf den jeweiligen Plattformen einlösen. 

Bis auf ASSASINS creed damit war es bei mir anders!
Zum Spiel erhalt musste man sich auf der AMD reward Seite mit seinen Uplay konto anmelden und die haben das Spiel dann auf den UPlay ACC gepackt!


----------



## ToflixGamer (21. Oktober 2018)

Ich weiß langsam nicht mehr, ob das mit dem Verkauf überhaupt Sinn macht.
Irgendwie scheint keiner großes Interesse an den Spielen zu haben, v. a. da man ja AC: Odyssey nicht wirklich "verkaufen" kann, ohne seinen Account herzugeben.


----------



## SnaxeX (21. Oktober 2018)

ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Ich weiß langsam nicht mehr, ob das mit dem Verkauf überhaupt Sinn macht.
> Irgendwie scheint keiner großes Interesse an den Spielen zu haben, v. a. da man ja AC: Odyssey nicht wirklich "verkaufen" kann, ohne seinen Account herzugeben.



Naja, deswegen die Frage ob ich mit dem AMD Account neue Spiele Codes kriege für die 3 Spiele oder wie werden die ansonsten verknüpft? Wäre mir neu, dass ich mich bei AMD Anmelden muss, um bei Uplay das Spiel dann starten zu können.

Edit: Ist insofern hinfällig geworden, da AMD mir einen Fehler für den Coupon Code ausgespuckt hat und ich jetzt erst einmal den Support anschreiben muss (der sich sicher erst in den nächsten Tagen melden wird, weil heute ja Sonntag ist)


----------



## ToflixGamer (21. Oktober 2018)

Nein, das läuft anders.
Du gibst bei amdrewards.com den Code ein, dann erhältst du 2 Steam-Keys (für Strange Brigade und Star Control: Origins) und hast dann noch die Möglichkeit, deinen uPlay-Account mit dem AMD-Account zu verknüpfen, sodass sie deinem uPlay-Account AC: Odyssey hinzufügen können. Du startest dennoch NUR uPlay und kannst AC:O dann so spielen.


----------



## ATIR290 (21. Oktober 2018)

AMD has 7nm Navi GPU up and running in its lab


----------



## SnaxeX (21. Oktober 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> AMD has 7nm Navi GPU up and running in its lab



Das kann alles heißen, dass es irgendwie nen Schritt vorwärts gibt, ist ja wohl das "mindeste" - wäre schlecht wenn man nen Schritt zurück macht!


----------



## Gurdi (21. Oktober 2018)

Naja wenn man das positiv bewertet bisher ist das schon mal ein gutes Zeichen. Viel Informationsgehalt hat die Meldung leider nicht.


----------



## ATIR290 (21. Oktober 2018)

Da Navi länger dauert ist man wohl erneut an den Primitive Shadern drann,
die RTX 2070 steckt man dann locker weg, aber auch da sind die Mesh Shader noch nicht aktiv!


----------



## Ampre (21. Oktober 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Da Navi länger dauert ist man wohl erneut an den Primitive Shadern drann,
> die RTX 2070 steckt man dann locker weg, aber auch da sind die Mesh Shader noch nicht aktiv!



Deine Quelle?


----------



## Locuza (21. Oktober 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Primitive Shader kommen, Unter Vulkan+ Programmierer hat es angedeutet, darf aber nix genaues Sagen
> Bis alles nach Koduri´s Abgang  umgestellt ist, dauert eben!





ATIR290 schrieb:


> 20 bis 22% soll es bringen, bis maximal 25% .
> Jedoch soll eine RTX 2080 aber dennoch schneller sein, wenn auch Margimal, aber trotzdem.





ATIR290 schrieb:


> Da Navi länger dauert ist man wohl erneut an den Primitive Shadern drann,
> die RTX 2070 steckt man dann locker weg, aber auch da sind die Mesh Shader noch nicht aktiv!



Du machst dem "Laberthread" alle Ehre, soviel Gelaber, da dreht sich der Magen schneller als ein Beyblade. 
Mesh-Shader sind aktiv und können durch OpenGL- und Vulkan-Erweiterungen aktuell von jedem verwendet werden.


----------



## SnaxeX (21. Oktober 2018)

Ich würde da jetzt nicht auf den Hype Train springen, wenn eigentlich nur gesagt wurde "es geht besser voran als gedacht", aber man nicht gesagt hat, welche Erwartungen man ursprünglich hatte und welche man nun erreicht hat.

So, meine RX Red Devil 64 ist nun fix und fertig und habe dabei folgende Werte erreicht:

P6: 1537MHz bei 935mV
P7: 1582MHz bei 960mV
HBM: 1040MHz bei 1000mV

Den Verbrauch müsste ich mir anschauen, aber der sollte sowas um die 220 Watt herumeiern. Für mich absolut vertretbar und ich LIEBE diese Karte. Ich konnte mit meiner alten Karte (RX 580 Sapphire Nitro) zwar Spiele aufnehmen, hatte aber einfach insgesamt Probleme, weil sowohl CPU als auch GPU immer am Maximum liefen. Jetzt, wo die GPU weniger ausgelastet ist und nun auch meinen CPU Overhead nach hinten verschiebt, sind die Aufnahmen in Squad ruckelfrei und ich habe über 60fps bei Ultra Details (gut, ich spiele auch nur in Full HD!).

Man merkt also richtig, inwiefern AMD hier einen Fortschritt im CPU Overhead nochmals gemacht hat (hat man gut gesehen beim Technik Test von PUBG damals, wo Vega sogar schneller war als eine 1080 TI, bis die ihren Treiber nachgeholt haben und dann wieder etwas vorne waren).
Insofern bin ich absolut glücklich mit meinem Kauf! Und die Red Devil sieht in Echt wesentlich besser aus als auf den Bildern.


----------



## ATIR290 (21. Oktober 2018)

Darf den Link nicht rausgeben, jener hat es mir bis zum Offiziellen Release verboten.
Bekommt sonst Schwierigkeiten mit Arbeitgeber!


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (21. Oktober 2018)

Wenns einen Link gibt, steht's doch schon im Netz damit ist Geheimhaltung de facto nicht mehr gegeben.


----------



## Elistaer (21. Oktober 2018)

Zeitdieb13 schrieb:


> Wenns einen Link gibt, steht's doch schon im Netz damit ist Geheimhaltung de facto nicht mehr gegeben.


Im fall einer nda schon man kann auf einer Seite schon Wochen im Vorraus etwas implementieren aber es noch nicht zugänglich machen. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (21. Oktober 2018)

Die Debatte nutzt ja nichts, es gibt keine Quelle von daher kann man das erstmal nur so stehen lassen.Kommt Zeit kommt Rat.
Vielleicht kannst du uns ja sagen ab wann die Infos öffentlich werden?


----------



## kloanabua (21. Oktober 2018)

Wenn es wirklich so wäre das die Primitive Shader 20% bringen, bräuchte die Grafikkarte doch auch mehr Strom als jetzt.
Wo passt das dann in das Powerlimit noch hinein?
Kann doch nicht sein das dann einfach 20W draufgeschlagen werden oder ähnliches.

Fine Wine ? [emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (21. Oktober 2018)

kloanabua schrieb:


> Wenn es wirklich so wäre das die Primitive Shader 20% bringen, bräuchte die Grafikkarte doch auch mehr Strom als jetzt.
> Wo passt das dann in das Powerlimit noch hinein?
> Kann doch nicht sein das dann einfach 20W draufgeschlagen werden oder ähnliches.
> 
> ...



Wenn die Primtiv Shader funktionieren würde dann bräuchte die Karte eher weniger Strom als mehr.


----------



## SnaxeX (21. Oktober 2018)

So, jetzt habe ich mal länger gespielt, die Werte aus meinem Post #6706 sollten auch wirklich stabil sein. GPU-Z läuft auch schön durch und siehe da, der SoC-Clock springt nicht mehr wie bei meiner halb-defekten Nitro wild herum sondern bleibt konstant. Und mein Verbrauch ist übrigens 200 Watt cirka, finde ich richtig super


----------



## Gurdi (21. Oktober 2018)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> So, jetzt habe ich mal länger gespielt, die Werte aus meinem Post #6706 sollten auch wirklich stabil sein. GPU-Z läuft auch schön durch und siehe da, der SoC-Clock springt nicht mehr wie bei meiner halb-defekten Nitro wild herum sondern bleibt konstant. Und mein Verbrauch ist übrigens 200 Watt cirka, finde ich richtig super



Mit den Settings habe ich meine Karte auch lange betrieben. Vor allem für hohe Auflösungen sehr zu empfehlen. Wie hoch geht dein HBM?


----------



## Ampre (21. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wenn die Primtiv Shader funktionieren würde dann bräuchte die Karte eher weniger Strom als mehr.



Nicht unbedingt wenn dann die Shader besser gefüttert werden.


----------



## Locuza (21. Oktober 2018)

Wenn unnötiges Vertex processing im voraus vermieden werden kann und die Maschine seltener energetisch ungünstige Wartezeiten hat, dann sollte sich zumindest die Perf/Watt definitiv verbessern.


----------



## SnaxeX (21. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mit den Settings habe ich meine Karte auch lange betrieben. Vor allem für hohe Auflösungen sehr zu empfehlen. Wie hoch geht dein HBM?



1040, bei 1050 bekomme ich dann die ersten kleinen Bildfehler bei 1000mV. Also die 1100MHz wie die meisten schaffe ich leider nicht mit 1000MHz aber da, wie du bereits weißt, meine alte Karte kein HBM OC überhaupt mitgemacht hat, mag ich mich da über 60MHZ mehr oder weniger nicht beschweren, auch wenn es sicher ganz angenehm wäre.

Den maximalen Takt habe ich nicht ausgelotet, aber ich bin so wesentlich zufriedener.


Ich finde gerade meine Lüfter sehr aggressiv irgendwie - ich schätze einmal, wenn ich die Ziel- und Maxtemperatur weiter auseinander stelle, wird die Kurve leichter? Weil so geht er von zuerst auf 1000 Umdrehungen kos, dann klettert die Temperatur noch von 68 auf 70 und dann dreht er auf 2000 hoch und dann wieder sehr langsam runter und wieder kurz auf aus und ich will es aber genau andersrum.


----------



## ATIR290 (21. Oktober 2018)

Hier mal:

WO2018022357 PRIMITIVE CULLING USING AUTOMATICALLY COMPILED COMPUTE SHADERS


----------



## heavyduck (21. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab mit Google leider keine ,für mich,aussagekräftigen Antworten gefunden,deswegen frag ich mal hier. Ich habe eine R9 390x Red Devil Hybrid von Powe Color in Verbindung mit einem i7 4770 k an einem 32 Zoll WQHD Monitor von Samsung. Überlege jetzt schon seid längeren,ob es sich  lohnt,auf eine Vega 64 um zu steigen. Weiß leider nicht,wie hoch der Leistungsunterschied ist. Ist hier veileicht jemand,der den wechsel gemacht hat und mir sagen kann,wie viel mehr die Vega gegenüber einer 390x leistet ?


----------



## Gurdi (21. Oktober 2018)

heavyduck schrieb:


> Ich hab mit Google leider keine ,für mich,aussagekräftigen Antworten gefunden,deswegen frag ich mal hier. Ich habe eine R9 390x Red Devil Hybrid von Powe Color in Verbindung mit einem i7 4770 k an einem 32 Zoll WQHD Monitor von Samsung. Überlege jetzt schon seid längeren,ob es sich  lohnt,auf eine Vega 64 um zu steigen. Weiß leider nicht,wie hoch der Leistungsunterschied ist. Ist hier veileicht jemand,der den wechsel gemacht hat und mir sagen kann,wie viel mehr die Vega gegenüber einer 390x leistet ?



Die Vega ist schon deutlich schneller als eine 390x, ich komme von einer 290er, das war schon ein deutlicher Unterschied.


ATIR290 schrieb:


> Hier mal:
> 
> WO2018022357 PRIMITIVE CULLING USING AUTOMATICALLY COMPILED COMPUTE SHADERS



Tatsächlich nicht uninteressant. Ein Update von dem Patent.
Vor allem das hiervon heute:
PRIMITIVE CULLING USING AUTOMATICALLY COMPILED COMPUTE SHADERS

Techniques for culling primitives are provided herein. The techniques involve automatic generation of shader programs to
be executed by an accelerated processing device. A just-in-time compiler automatically generates the shader programs based on
a vertex shader program that is provided for use in the vertex shader stage of the graphics processing pipeline. The automatically
generated shader programs include instructions from the vertex shader program that transform the positions of vertices provided as
input to the graphics processing pipeline to generate transformed input vertices. The shader programs also include instructions to
cull primitives based on the transformed input vertices. After generating the automatically generated shader programs, the software
module transmits the automatically generated shader programs to the graphics processing pipeline for execution. After culling
primitives, the automatically generated shader programs output culled primitives to the remainder of the graphics processing
pipeline.

Die Shader sollen automatisch angepasst werden für den compiler. Das würde bedeuten das man es nicht mehr in das Spiel integrieren müsste.


----------



## Locuza (21. Oktober 2018)

heavyduck schrieb:


> Ich hab mit Google leider keine ,für mich,aussagekräftigen Antworten gefunden,deswegen frag ich mal hier. Ich habe eine R9 390x Red Devil Hybrid von Powe Color in Verbindung mit einem i7 4770 k an einem 32 Zoll WQHD Monitor von Samsung. Überlege jetzt schon seid längeren,ob es sich  lohnt,auf eine Vega 64 um zu steigen. Weiß leider nicht,wie hoch der Leistungsunterschied ist. Ist hier veileicht jemand,der den wechsel gemacht hat und mir sagen kann,wie viel mehr die Vega gegenüber einer 390x leistet ?


Eine RX580 ist ungefähr vergleichbar mit einer 390X, gegenüber der RX580 war eine V64 im Schnitt 56% schneller unterwegs in 1440p @ Stock settings. 
Radeon RX Vega 64 & 56 im Test: Der helle Stern wirft lange Schatten (Seite 4) - ComputerBase


Das Testsystem war wenn ich CB's schreckliche Dokumentation richtig verstehe ein Broadwell-E i7-6850K mit 6-Kernen auf 4,3 Ghz übertaktet:
Grafikkarten: Benchmarks & Methodik (2017) - ComputerBase


----------



## Dudelll (21. Oktober 2018)

heavyduck schrieb:


> Ich hab mit Google leider keine ,für mich,aussagekräftigen Antworten gefunden,deswegen frag ich mal hier. Ich habe eine R9 390x Red Devil Hybrid von Powe Color in Verbindung mit einem i7 4770 k an einem 32 Zoll WQHD Monitor von Samsung. Überlege jetzt schon seid längeren,ob es sich  lohnt,auf eine Vega 64 um zu steigen. Weiß leider nicht,wie hoch der Leistungsunterschied ist. Ist hier veileicht jemand,der den wechsel gemacht hat und mir sagen kann,wie viel mehr die Vega gegenüber einer 390x leistet ?



Bin letztens von 390 auf Vega gewechselt. BF1 und Forza 4 laufen definitiv besser (1440p). Hauptsächlich hab ich aber wegen VR gewechselt und den Unterschied merkt man auf jedenfall.

Ob sich der Wechsel für dich lohnt kommt stark drauf an was du dir erwartest. Alles was es bisher an Spielen gibt (außer VR) kann man auch gut mit der 390 spielen, nur halt mit max.60fps und evtl. paar reduzierten Details (übertrieben gesagt). Willst du mehr lohnt sich der Wechsel, ob die zusätzliche Leistung dir den Preis wert ist kannst du nur selber beantworten ; )

Edit: Und es kommt natürlich stark auf die Spiele an die du spielen willst. In den letzten Neuerscheinungen glänzt Vega ja doch unerwartet hell ^^


----------



## heavyduck (22. Oktober 2018)

Erstmal vielen dank für die Antworten. Spiele zur Zeit BF 1,The Witcher 3  und Ark. Werde aber auch BF5 kaufen. Hoffe,das morgen mein Samsung aus der Reparatur kommt,um dann noch mal die FPS bei 1440p und HDR zu testen. Hab zur Zeit ein 27 Zoll HD Monitor angeschlossen


----------



## Ampre (22. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Vega ist schon deutlich schneller als eine 390x, ich komme von einer 290er, das war schon ein deutlicher Unterschied.
> 
> 
> Tatsächlich nicht uninteressant. Ein Update von dem Patent.
> ...



Das Patent ist älter als Primitive Shader.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Oktober 2018)

Ampre schrieb:


> Das Patent ist älter als Primitive Shader.



Ja richtig, macht ja auch Sinn. Es wurde aber zwei mal überarbeitet.
Stellt sich die Frage ob Vega 10 das kann oder ob das Patent eher für die neuen Chips aktualisiert wurde. Die dürften die Funktion ja dann endlich haben. Das dürfte den Taktraten und dem Energievebrauch zusätzlich zur neuen Fertigung auf die Sprünge helfen. Das könnte interessant werden.


----------



## Locuza (22. Oktober 2018)

Nach den Krümmel die man sich zusammenpuzzeln konnte war es ursprünglich auch als automatische Variante unter Vega/GFX9 geplant, wurde aber gecancelt:
Re: Making a GDS Allocation for NGG

Schön wäre es, wenn es dann wenigstens ab Navi automatisch die Geometrieverarbeitung beschleunigen könnte, noch schöner wäre es wenn es explizite API-Updates gibt, sodass der Input und die Programmierung zielgerecht ausfällt und man sich nicht mit den uralten Restriktionen der Software-Pipeline herumschlagen muss.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Oktober 2018)

Locuza schrieb:


> Nach den Krümmel die man sich zusammenpuzzeln konnte war es ursprünglich auch als automatische Variante unter Vega/GFX9 geplant, wurde aber gecancelt:
> Re: Making a GDS Allocation for NGG
> 
> Schön wäre es, wenn es dann wenigstens ab Navi automatisch die Geometrieverarbeitung beschleunigen könnte, noch schöner wäre es wenn es explizite API-Updates gibt, sodass der Input und die Programmierung zielgerecht ausfällt und man sich nicht mit den uralten Restriktionen der Software-Pipeline herumschlagen muss.



Hilft nur abwarten.Ich würde bei Vega 10 jetzt nicht auf Verbesserungen spekulieren wollen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das eine reine Softwareangelegenheit gewesen ist. Es besteht die kleine Chance das man es mit einem anderen Lösungsansatz via Software hinbiegen konnte. Halte ich aber für sehr unwahrscheinlich. Vega 20 wird es wohl mitbringen. Schön wäre das Fetaure vor allem für die  AMD Apu´s. Die würden massiv davon profitieren.


----------



## Locuza (22. Oktober 2018)

Vega20 ist Vega/GFX9 und damit noch mit alter Architekturgrundlage und dort will AMD sich den Support sparen, wieso auch immer, und das Feature nicht mehr liefern. 
Das Thema bessere Geometrieverarbeitung und Programmierbarkeit betrifft beide Felder, nur wenn die Hardware und Software zusammen angepasst werden, bekommt man den größten Gewinn. 

Von Primitive Shadern würde ich mir in einer impliziten Form nicht zuviel erhoffen, Geometrie stellt bei den meisten Spielen keinen dominanten Flaschenhals dar.


----------



## Serenity1904 (22. Oktober 2018)

petercon schrieb:


> Klingt ja fast wie meine Config....
> Würde den Radi in der Front ausbauen und schön langsam drehende Lüfter einsetzen.
> Hier ein möglicher Warenkorb:
> GPU: Alphacool NexXxos GPX - AMD RX Vega M05 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | GPU - Komplettkuehler | GPU - Kuehler | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
> ...



Hey, vielen Dank für den netten Support. Kurze Frage zum radiator, ist der nicht etwas zu groß für mein Gehäuse? Gibt es da noch andere? Würde ungern etwas nach "außerhalb" des Gehäuse verlagern.


----------



## Dudelll (22. Oktober 2018)

Serenity1904 schrieb:


> Hey, vielen Dank für den netten Support. Kurze Frage zum radiator, ist der nicht etwas zu groß für mein Gehäuse? Gibt es da noch andere? Würde ungern etwas nach "außerhalb" des Gehäuse verlagern.



Wenn du keinen externen Radiator möchtest kommt es stark auf dein Gehäuse an was an interner Fläche möglich ist. Würd für CPU+Graka mindestens 2 280er Radiatoren nehmen, besser mehr je, je nachdem wie wichtig dir die Lautstärke ist.
Hab momentan 1 140er,1 280er, und 1 360er für vega+r5 2600x. Das reicht zwar um Wasser Temperatur bei 35 Grad zu halten, ist unter Last allerdings hörbar.
Wenn du auch unter Last quasi unhörbar willst kommt man an einer externen Lösung mMn. Nicht vorbei.

Edit: im darkbase könntest du evtl. 2x360er radiatoren unterbringen falls das nicht geht 280er+360er(Front und Deckel). Evtl bei dem agb dann eine Nummer kleiner(150mm) je nachdem ob du ihn an den Front radi klemmst oder davor auf den Boden stellst. Auf dem Boden wäre die entkopplung von der pumpe einfacher.
Mit Schläuchen hab ich zumindest mit den:

Tygon E3603 Schlauch 12,7/9,5mm (3/8"ID) Clear | Schlaeuche | Schlaeuche | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht wenn einen die Beschriftung nicht stört. 

Ob man Schlauchschellen oder andere Fittinge nimmt ist vermutlich Geschmackssache ; )

Der empfohlene gpu Kühler kühlt die vrms nur passiv. Hat den Nachteil das sie etwas wärmer werden aber den Vorteil das du weniger Wärme in dem Wasserkreislauf hast. Ist mir zumindest aufgefallen das ich seit dem Wechsel von dem gpx auf einen fullcover ca.6% höhere Drehzahlen für die gleiche Wasser Temp. brauche.


----------



## RX480 (22. Oktober 2018)

Cydras schrieb:


> Hi,
> habt ihr eure Vega auch an einem Fernseher angeschlossen? Was für ein HDMI Kabel verwendet ihr?
> 
> Ich hab das Problem, dass auf meinem 4k Fernseher das Bild ab 1440p immer wieder kurz schwarz wird. Manchmal verliert der TV auch die Verbindung zur Grafikkarte und bekommt diese nach 2sek wieder. Bei 1080p funktioniert alles.
> ...



Habe am WE mal nachgeschaut bei meinem Thomson. (TV)
Da gibt es in Menü/System ne ganz schlechte Werks-Voreinstellung ! HDMi 2.0 off (ist natürlich Mist)


Für den Moni(CHG70) gibt es in  Wattman/Anzeige auch "limited RGB" falls Das was hilft.
Unter Anzeige kann man auch nach der Linkgeschwindigkeit gucken. Mit DP1.4 = 5,4x4, HDMi 2.0b ein mue kleiner zu erwarten.


----------



## Serenity1904 (22. Oktober 2018)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Wenn du keinen externen Radiator möchtest kommt es stark auf dein Gehäuse an was an interner Fläche möglich ist. Würd für CPU+Graka mindestens 2 280er Radiatoren nehmen, besser mehr je, je nachdem wie wichtig dir die Lautstärke ist.
> Hab momentan 1 140er,1 280er, und 1 360er für vega+r5 2600x. Das reicht zwar um Wasser Temperatur bei 35 Grad zu halten, ist unter Last allerdings hörbar.
> Wenn du auch unter Last quasi unhörbar willst kommt man an einer externen Lösung mMn. Nicht vorbei.
> 
> ...



Ich wäre natürlich auch bereit mir ein anderes Gehäuse zuzulegen. Gibt es da evtl. Vorschläge die optimal für eine Custom ausgelegt sind?


----------



## Dudelll (22. Oktober 2018)

Serenity1904 schrieb:


> Ich wäre natürlich auch bereit mir ein anderes Gehäuse zuzulegen. Gibt es da evtl. Vorschläge die optimal für eine Custom ausgelegt sind?



Da fehlt mir leider grad die Erfahrung, Gehäuse wechselt man ja doch eher selten. Evtl. Einfach mal im wakü Bereich vorbeischauen und dort nachfragen, da gibt's bestimmt jmd. der was dazu sagen kann. Prinzipiell glaub ich aber nicht das es viele Gehäuse gibt in die mehr als 2x360 ohne Probleme rein gehen. 
Würd evtl. Erst schauen ob 360er in Front und Top in dem Dark Base gleichzeitig möglich sind.


----------



## Zerosix-06 (22. Oktober 2018)

sehe das wie Dudelll, erstelle am besten im Custom-Wakü Bereich einen Thread mit deinem anliegen und was du dir bereits ausgesucht hast, mit Infos zu deiner HW usw. usw.
Dort bekommst du definitiv gute hinweise bezüglich deiner Einkaufsliste, Gehäuse etc.
Wobei ich dir schon einmal sagen kann, dass dir für eine Custom Wakü vom Dark Base eher abgeraten wird, das hat wohl einen recht misserablen airflow. 

Aber wie gesagt, einfach im Wakü Bereich vorbeischauen, da bekommst sicher Hilfe.


----------



## RX480 (22. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wenn die Primtiv Shader funktionieren würde dann bräuchte die Karte eher weniger Strom als mehr.



Es würde laufen wie bei W2.
Man kann dann nur bei fester ASIC (W) vergleichen, weil ja die fps/W steigen.

Habe gehört, das bei W2 bereits PS für Geometrie genutzt wurden.
Das ganz große Wunder (20%) war dort nicht der Fall. Eher 10%.

Das wäre wohl auch vorrangig, um bei der 64 die unterdimensionierten ROP`s zu ent- und die Shader besser auszulasten.


----------



## SnaxeX (22. Oktober 2018)

Serenity1904 schrieb:


> Ich wäre natürlich auch bereit mir ein anderes Gehäuse zuzulegen. Gibt es da evtl. Vorschläge die optimal für eine Custom ausgelegt sind?



Am besten im WaKü Thread nachfragen, an sich wird gerne zu einem MoRa geraten, weil sie dann extern ist und man sein Gehäuse behalten kann/unabhängig ist. Ansonsten, viel passt ins Thermaltake Core X9/X5/X3 rein oder ein Thermaltake Core x71 TG, das Fractal Design R6 wird aber auch gerne angeboten, wenns das sein soll.

Generelle Frage an alle: Wie "kompliziert" ist der Umbau einer Custom Vega auf eine WaKü Vega? Ich liebäugle ja auch immer wieder mit dem Umbau auf Wasser für meinen PC.


----------



## RX480 (22. Oktober 2018)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Generelle Frage an alle: Wie "kompliziert" ist der Umbau einer Custom Vega auf eine WaKü Vega? Ich liebäugle ja auch immer wieder mit dem Umbau auf Wasser für meinen PC.



Für die Devil erst mal Schauen, ob Du in endlicher Zeit  den passenden WaküBlock bekommen kannst.
(Dein Pendant Devil im Luxx wartet schon ewig)

Von Daher ist es i.d.R. am Besten rechtzeitig die Ref. zu kaufen, weil da gleich was Passendes verfügbar ist.
Das sieht man auch im UV-Thread, wo am Anfang fast Alle auf h2o gepuscht haben.


----------



## SnaxeX (22. Oktober 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Für die Devil erst mal Schauen, ob Du in endlicher Zeit  den passenden WaküBlock bekommen kannst.
> (Dein Pendant Devil im Luxx wartet schon ewig)
> 
> Von Daher ist es i.d.R. am Besten rechtzeitig die Ref. zu kaufen, weil da gleich was Passendes verfügbar ist.
> Das sieht man auch im UV-Thread, wo am Anfang fast Alle auf h2o gepuscht haben.



Ah ok, dann dürfte sich das für mich also sowieso erledigt haben...^^
Aber ne, ich mach mich mal schlau ob ich da was bekomme. Das hat eh keine Eile, ich liebäugle halt einfach damit. Die Ref Versionen gibt es ja kaum bzw. die von MSI sind ja wesentlich teurer. Und wenn mindfactory damals die Ref Versionen auch nach Österreich geschickt hätte, hätte ich jetzt bereits eine WaKü...


----------



## WhoRainZone (22. Oktober 2018)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Generelle Frage an alle: Wie "kompliziert" ist der Umbau einer Custom Vega auf eine WaKü Vega? Ich liebäugle ja auch immer wieder mit dem Umbau auf Wasser für meinen PC.



Ich kann da nur für das Nano-PCB mit molded Chip sprechen, und da ist es kein Problem, wenn man nicht 2 linke Hände hat. Es ist etwas nervig, wenn man das ganze n paar mal wieder auseinandernehmen muss wegen falschen WLPads bzw zu wenig WLP, aber es geht gut. 
Meine Vega hat schon über 15 Kühler(de)montagen hinter sich, und lebt immernoch xD


----------



## Noy (22. Oktober 2018)

Phantek Enthoo Pro kann ich bei Wakü empfehlen.
Hab sogar einen 420mm im Top.
Es passen glaub 2x 360 rein sofern man auf Laufwerke verzichtet. Bei der Dicke der Radiatoren muss man aber aufpassen wegen Mainboard.


----------



## RX480 (22. Oktober 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Meine Vega hat schon über 15 Kühler(de)montagen hinter sich, und lebt immernoch xD



Du bist positiv verrückt. 

SnaxeX wollte halt gern ne 64 mit h2o veredeln.
Gibt es denn überhaupt 64er-Customs, wo Das geht ?


----------



## SnaxeX (22. Oktober 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ich kann da nur für das Nano-PCB mit molded Chip sprechen, und da ist es kein Problem, wenn man nicht 2 linke Hände hat. Es ist etwas nervig, wenn man das ganze n paar mal wieder auseinandernehmen muss wegen falschen WLPads bzw zu wenig WLP, aber es geht gut.
> Meine Vega hat schon über 15 Kühler(de)montagen hinter sich, und lebt immernoch xD



Gut, ist jetzt eh mal hinfällig mit meiner Red Devil. Zwei linke Hände habe ich nicht, abgesehen von meiner allgemeinen Nervösität eine 500€ Karte zu schrotten^^


----------



## Basti1988 (22. Oktober 2018)

Hat noch wer Probleme mit den neusten Adrenalin  18.10.1  Treibern?

Meine haben mein System total durcheinander gebracht.

Netzwerk Probleme: Ping >1 Sekunde, viele Abbrüche, Download teilweise von 13mb/s runter auf 0,5mb/s. 
Spiele starten teilweise gar nicht oder gehen im Intro auf 0 FPS runter und das dauert dann ~5 Min bis man im Menü ist. 

Habe die Treiber runter geworfen und die ältere Version 18.5.1 installiert und es läuft alles wieder Reibungslos.


----------



## Locuza (22. Oktober 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> [...]
> Habe gehört, das bei W2 bereits PS für Geometrie genutzt wurden.
> Das ganz große Wunder (20%) war dort nicht der Fall. Eher 10%.
> [...]


Wolfenstein II verwendet gar keine Primitive Shader, es verwendet eine generische Compute Culling Lösung über Core Vulkan für alle Hersteller. 
Bei Pascal und V10 hat es praktisch nichts, bei einer RX480 dagegen 7%, letzter Link:
Wolfenstein 2: The New Colossus im Benchmark - ComputerBase
Wolfenstein 2: The New Colossus im Benchmark-Test - Hardwareluxx
Wolfenstein II - Deferred Rendering and GPU Culling Performance Impact


----------



## WhoRainZone (22. Oktober 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Du bist positiv verrückt.
> 
> SnaxeX wollte halt gern ne 64 mit h2o veredeln.
> Gibt es denn überhaupt 64er-Customs, wo Das geht ?


Jo, ALC hat(te) die Nexxos GPX für die Ref. (M01), die Devil (M02), die Gigabyte (M04), die Nitro (M05) und die ROG Strix (M06).
Der M04 gilt für Gigabyte 56 und 64, der M03 ist für die Nano-PCBs (Sapphire Pulse, Powercolor Red Dragon/Nano)


SnaxeX schrieb:


> Gut, ist jetzt eh mal hinfällig mit meiner Red Devil. Zwei linke Hände habe ich nicht, abgesehen von meiner allgemeinen Nervösität eine 500€ Karte zu schrotten^^


Die Nervosität war bei mir Anfangs auch noch da. Inzwischen ist es eher so ein "Nicht schon wieder"


----------



## Rolk (22. Oktober 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Hat noch wer Probleme mit den neusten Adrenalin  18.10.1  Treibern?



Gestern für Shadow of the Tomb Raider installiert und bisher keine Auffälligkeiten.


----------



## RX480 (22. Oktober 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Jo, ALC hat(te) die Nexxos GPX für die Ref. (M01), die Devil (M02), die Gigabyte (M04), die Nitro (M05) und die ROG Strix (M06).
> Der M04 gilt für Gigabyte 56 und 64, der M03 ist für die Nano-PCBs (Sapphire Pulse, Powercolor Red Dragon/Nano)



Danke, gute Übersicht.


----------



## RX480 (22. Oktober 2018)

Locuza schrieb:


> Wolfenstein II verwendet gar keine Primitive Shader, es verwendet eine generische Compute Culling Lösung über Core Vulkan für alle Hersteller.



Hatte ich vor Urzeiten auch mal ähnlich gelesen.
...The New Colossus' GPU culling graphics setting as an operation similar in principle to that of primitive shaders. When this feature is enabled on AMD graphics cards, the game uses the copious Vega shader array to accelerate geometry processing.

Danke für die Links.
Bei der schlechten Eff. besteht ja echt noch Luft nach oben. (korrigiere 10% in WS2 auf 0%)


----------



## memisis (22. Oktober 2018)

Hey, ich hätte da eine Frage,
ich benutze meine Vega jetzt seit einer weile mit dem Alphacool WaKü und ich muss den WaKü mit dem Standartkühler eintauschen für die Reparatureinsendung bei Mindfactory. 
Meine frage wäre jetzt ob ich mir neue Wärmeleitpads kaufen muss damit ich den alten Kühler drauf bekomme, oder ob ich einfach die Alphacool pads dran behalten kann. Und sollte ich die Wärmeleitpaste auch säubern und neu auftragen?

Und falls ich neue Pads brauche, reicht es wenn ich die mit 1mm dicke nehme oder brauch ich da wieder verschiedene größen?

Es handelt sich um eine Standart XFX Vega64, das ding mit dem single fan.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Oktober 2018)

Wenn die Pads unbeschädigt bleiben kannst du die lassen. Neue WLP würde ich schon auftragen wenn du den Kühler abnimmst.


Locuza schrieb:


> Vega20 ist Vega/GFX9 und damit noch mit alter Architekturgrundlage und dort will AMD sich den Support sparen, wieso auch immer, und das Feature nicht mehr liefern.
> Das Thema bessere Geometrieverarbeitung und Programmierbarkeit betrifft beide Felder, nur wenn die Hardware und Software zusammen angepasst werden, bekommt man den größten Gewinn.
> 
> Von Primitive Shadern würde ich mir in einer impliziten Form nicht zuviel erhoffen, Geometrie stellt bei den meisten Spielen keinen dominanten Flaschenhals dar.



Hmm das sehe ich etwas anders. Ich denke das die Vegas massiv von dem Feature profitieren würden. Insbesondere in den schwächeren Feldern wie der UE Engine z.B.
Vega senkt den Takt und verbraucht viel wenn die Pipeline vollgestopft ist.Eine Entlastung dieser wie z.B. bei Horizon 4 oder Wolfenstein führt zu signifikant höheren Taktraten bei geringerem Verbrauch.


----------



## RX480 (22. Oktober 2018)

Sehe ich wie Gurdi. 
Es war schon bei FuryX und jetzt auch bei Vega  ein schwaches Frontend(ROP`s) nicht in der Lage die Shader voll auszulasten. 
Daher wird dort eine Optimierung auch noch was bringen. Welche Dev´s mitmachen muss man schauen.


----------



## Ralle@ (22. Oktober 2018)

AMD muss mal die Architektur von Grund auf neu aufbauen.
Klar dauert und kostet aber irgendwann ist mit GCN Schluss.


----------



## drstoecker (22. Oktober 2018)

Serenity1904 schrieb:


> Ich wäre natürlich auch bereit mir ein anderes Gehäuse zuzulegen. Gibt es da evtl. Vorschläge die optimal für eine Custom ausgelegt sind?


Schau dir mal das Lian Li o11 Air/Dynamic an und schau mal in mein Album.


memisis schrieb:


> Hey, ich hätte da eine Frage,
> ich benutze meine Vega jetzt seit einer weile mit dem Alphacool WaKü und ich muss den WaKü mit dem Standartkühler eintauschen für die Reparatureinsendung bei Mindfactory.
> Meine frage wäre jetzt ob ich mir neue Wärmeleitpads kaufen muss damit ich den alten Kühler drauf bekomme, oder ob ich einfach die Alphacool pads dran behalten kann. Und sollte ich die Wärmeleitpaste auch säubern und neu auftragen?
> 
> ...


Hast du nicht die alten Pads auf dem Luftkühler gelassen? Warum muss du die Karte einschicken?


----------



## memisis (22. Oktober 2018)

Die alten Pads haben auf der GPU selbst festgeklebt und beim versuch es abzumachen sind sie zerbröckelt, weshalb ich sie weggeschmissen habe. (Das war mein erstes mal das ich eine GPU aufgeschraubt habe)
Die GPU taktet nicht über 1200 mhz, bei Furmark fängt sie bei 1400 an und geht direkt runter auf 1100-1200, während die Temperaturen normal bleiben. HBM bleibt bei 800 mhz.
Und ich bekomme immer einen schwarzen Bildschirm beim spielen etc. (Das geschieht ganz random, manchmal direkt im Ladescreen, manchmal später, manchmal gar nicht. Die crashes werden seltener wenn ich die Vega mit -50% Leistung benutze)

Ich dachte zuerst das liegt an meiner PSU da sie nur 400w hatte, aber jetzt habe ich eine 650w straight power 11 eingebaut und habe immer noch die selben probleme. Andere teile im PC scheinen keine Probleme zu haben, laut userbench, memtester und furmark cpu burner.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Oktober 2018)

memisis schrieb:


> Die alten Pads haben auf der GPU selbst festgeklebt und beim versuch es abzumachen sind sie zerbröckelt, weshalb ich sie weggeschmissen habe. (Das war mein erstes mal das ich eine GPU aufgeschraubt habe)
> Die GPU taktet nicht über 1200 mhz, bei Furmark fängt sie bei 1400 an und geht direkt runter auf 1100-1200, während die Temperaturen normal bleiben. HBM bleibt bei 800 mhz.
> Und ich bekomme immer einen schwarzen Bildschirm beim spielen etc. (Das geschieht ganz random, manchmal direkt im Ladescreen, manchmal später, manchmal gar nicht. Die crashes werden seltener wenn ich die Vega mit -50% Leistung benutze)
> 
> Ich dachte zuerst das liegt an meiner PSU da sie nur 400w hatte, aber jetzt habe ich eine 650w straight power 11 eingebaut und habe immer noch die selben probleme. Andere teile im PC scheinen keine Probleme zu haben, laut userbench, memtester und furmark cpu burner.



Gib mal ein Bild von nem Monitoringtool, am besten GPUZ mit HotSpot. Das klingt für mich nach einem fehlerhaften Umbau.


----------



## drstoecker (22. Oktober 2018)

Das würde ich auch vermuten.


----------



## memisis (22. Oktober 2018)

Nach etwa einer Mintue Furmark habe ich ~105° im Hotspot, ich habe auch noch ein screen mit hwinfo gemacht weil das ausführlicher aussieht.
Abgesehen vom Hotspot scheinen die anderen Temps in Ordnung, oder?
Vielen dank das ihr mich darauf hingewiesen habt, die Hotspot wurde in Gpu z nicht angezeigt bis ich es in den Einstellungen an gemacht habe. 

Wisst ihr wo der Fehler beim Umbau eventuell sein könnte?


----------



## Gurdi (22. Oktober 2018)

Ja dann ist der Fehler klar.
Kauf dir die Coolermaster MasterGel Pro(Nano) und bapp da etwas mehr als üblich drauf. Fertig. Nach einer einbrennphase von 30 Minuten baust du die Karte zügig aus und ziehst den Kühler nochmal leicht an. Dann läufts.
Hast du einen moldet oder unmoldet Chip?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (22. Oktober 2018)

Nabend die Herrschaften!

Habe mir ne V64 Nitro+ bestellt, die sollte die nächsten Tage bei mir eintreffen.
Nun ist meine Frage, benutze ein Dark Power Pro10 550W und hätte zwei Möglichkeiten die Vega mit Strom zu versorgen, entweder über einen Strang an dem zwei 6+2pin dranhängen, was auch die sauberste Lösung wäre, oder beide Stränge benutze und einen Stecker überhaben.
Reicht über eine Schiene oder sollte ich beide nutzen?


----------



## EyRaptor (22. Oktober 2018)

Seine GPU taktet ziemlich genau wie meine mit dem Referenzlüfter.
Bei 105C°+ Hotspot gieng der hbm Takt auch auf 800 mhz runter.



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Nabend die Herrschaften!
> 
> Habe mir ne V64 Nitro+ bestellt, die sollte die nächsten Tage bei mir eintreffen.
> Nun ist meine Frage, benutze ein Dark Power Pro10 550W und hätte zwei Möglichkeiten die Vega mit Strom zu versorgen, entweder über einen Strang an dem zwei 6+2pin dranhängen, was auch die sauberste Lösung wäre, oder beide Stränge benutze und einen Stecker überhaben.
> Reicht über eine Schiene oder sollte ich beide nutzen?



Nice 

Und ich würde beide Rails benutzen


----------



## memisis (22. Oktober 2018)

Ich weiß nicht ob der Chip moldet oder unmoldet ist, ich selbst habe an dem Chip nichts verändert
XFX Radeon RX Vega 64 Black Fan | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU
Diese Version habe ich
Ich habe noch Paste übrig vom letzten mal
Soll ich die Paste von der GPU wischen bevor ich neue auftrage? Oder einfach nochmal dazu geben? 
Falls das nicht klappt bestell ich die MasterGel und probier es damit noch mal

Vielen dank für die Hilfe


----------



## Dudelll (22. Oktober 2018)

Ob moldet oder unmoldet kannst du am chip selbst sehen.  Wenn die zwischenräume von Chip und hbm aufgefüllt sind ist moldet wenn da wlp zwischen ist oder nichts ist unmoldet.

Versuch's einfach erst mit der wlp die du hast.
Chip und hbm säubern dann wlp drauf vertreichen das alles glatt bedeckt ist.  Ruhig auch bisschen mehr als man das evtl von anderen gpus/ cpus gewöhnt ist.

Edit: gab auch mal einen ausführlichen Bericht über die thematik bei th,  finde den allerdings Grad nicht.


----------



## Ace (22. Oktober 2018)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Nabend die Herrschaften!
> 
> Habe mir ne V64 Nitro+ bestellt, die sollte die nächsten Tage bei mir eintreffen.
> Nun ist meine Frage, benutze ein Dark Power Pro10 550W und hätte zwei Möglichkeiten die Vega mit Strom zu versorgen, entweder über einen Strang an dem zwei 6+2pin dranhängen, was auch die sauberste Lösung wäre, oder beide Stränge benutze und einen Stecker überhaben.
> Reicht über eine Schiene oder sollte ich beide nutzen?



Empfohlen wird das du beide Stränge benutzt


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (22. Oktober 2018)

Okay Danke, hab ich mir schon fast gedacht 

Obwohl ich da noch so ein OC-Switch am Netzteil habe um die Leistung auf eine Schiene zulegen 

Bester AMD-Treiber momentan, der aktuellste?


----------



## Locuza (22. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> [...]
> Hmm das sehe ich etwas anders. Ich denke das die Vegas massiv von dem Feature profitieren würden. Insbesondere in den schwächeren Feldern wie der UE Engine z.B.
> Vega senkt den Takt und verbraucht viel wenn die Pipeline vollgestopft ist.Eine Entlastung dieser wie z.B. bei Horizon 4 oder Wolfenstein führt zu signifikant höheren Taktraten bei geringerem Verbrauch.


Bei Wolfenstein II bringt das Geometrie-Culling 0% bei Vega64. 
Ebenso stellt das Shading im Schnitt einen größeren Teil der Arbeitslast dar, als die Geometrieverarbeitung und dort hilft der Draw Stream Binning Rasterizer, der unnötiges Shading reduziert und die Leistung stieg bei Vega64 deswegen um keine 10% im Schnitt (Seite 17). 
https://www.hotchips.org/wp-content...b/HC29.21.120-Radeon-Vega10-Mantor-AMD-f1.pdf

Ähnliches sieht man auch bei Raven Ridge, welcher dank Bandbreitenmangel relativ mehr davon profitiert, aber massiv sieht es nicht aus:
https://fuse.wikichip.org/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/hc30-amd-rr-scaling.png

Die Folie inkludiert nämlich alles was Raven-Ridge gegenüber Bristol-Ridge mitbringt.


Seit GCN4 filtert AMD Geometrie heraus, welche unter die Größe eines darstellbaren Pixels fällt und damit sind die Worst-Case-Szenarien, vor allem bei Tessellation, schon mal weg. 
Computerbase hat GCN4 mit GCN3 bei gleicher Rohleistung und Bandbreite verglichen, im Schnitt war GCN4 7% schneller, deutlich mehr wenn man Spiele mit Tessellation anschaut, aber alleine deswegen ist der Vorsprung vermutlich nicht einmal zweistellig. 
AMD Polaris: So viel Leistung bringt die 4. Generation GCN (Seite 2) - ComputerBase

GCN5 hat noch größere Parameter-Buffer bei den Geometrie-Engines.

Also wenn Vega64 dank dem DSBR im Schnitt keine 10% gewinnt oder bei Raven-Ridge im eher mittleren zweistelligen Bereich, dann wird das Geometrie-Culling über Primitive Shader wahrscheinlich weniger leisten und das würde ich dann nicht als massiv bezeichnen. 



RX480 schrieb:


> Sehe ich wie Gurdi.
> Es war schon bei FuryX und jetzt auch bei Vega  ein schwaches Frontend(ROP`s) nicht in der Lage die Shader voll auszulasten.
> Daher wird dort eine Optimierung auch noch was bringen. Welche Dev´s mitmachen muss man schauen.


Das Front-End besteht aus Rasterizern und Geometrie-Engines, dass Backend stellen die ROPs dar. 
Die Primitive Shader wären vor allem dazu da die Limitierungen vom Front-End zu verbessern, da AMD bisher maximal 4 Geometrie-Engines verbaut und jede davon eine limitierte Anzahl an Daten-Puffer hat.
Es ist ziemlich aufwendig mehr Engines miteinander zu verschalten und kostet Energie und wenn der Daten-Puffer bei einer Engine limitiert müssen alle anderen Engines im Falle einer notwendigen Synchronisation darauf warten, bis die Arbeit von der einen erledigt wurde. 
Über Primitive Shader würde AMD die Last vom Front-End auf das Compute-Array verlagern, dort gibt es schon eine massive Verschaltung zwischen den Einheiten, weswegen man das ausnützen kann, anstatt an anderer Stelle es noch komplizierter zu machen.


----------



## SnaxeX (22. Oktober 2018)

Ich nutze den 18.9.3 da der eine Zertifikation hat und beim 18.10.1 anscheinend es hier und da Probleme gibt.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Oktober 2018)

Locuza schrieb:


> Bei Wolfenstein II bringt das Geometrie-Culling 0% bei Vega64.
> Ebenso stellt das Shading im Schnitt einen größeren Teil der Arbeitslast dar, als die Geometrieverarbeitung und dort hilft der Draw Stream Binning Rasterizer, der unnötiges Shading reduziert und die Leistung stieg bei Vega64 deswegen um keine 10% im Schnitt (Seite 17).
> https://www.hotchips.org/wp-content...b/HC29.21.120-Radeon-Vega10-Mantor-AMD-f1.pdf
> 
> ...



Das wird nicht übergreifend was bringen, das ist klar. Aber es wird dort massiv helfen wo Vega aktuell schwach ist. Meist in den einfacheren Engines.
Die Primitv Shader können dann auch nicht sichtbare Geometrie verwerfen. Das hilft vor allem in einfachen DX11 Produktionen die auf der UE oder Unityengine basieren.
Ich merk das ja selbst hier bei mir, UE4 und Unity lassen die Karte massiv heiß werden. Das senkt den Takt und damit deutlich die Effektivität. Die Nvidia Karten boosten einfach fleißig weiter in den Games da diese die Geometrie einfach verwerfen.
Hier mal ein paar Beispiele. Das erste ist Dreadnought mit der UE4 Engine. Dann gut zu sehen die Temps und der Verbauch in der Unityengine einmal in Subnautica und einmal in Suddenstrike 4(beides meine Temperaturtester)
In Vermintide 2 das zwar sehr emfindlich auf OC reagiert sieht man deutlich wie es anders geht. Bei Vulkan oder DX12 sieht das nochmals deutlich freundlicher aus.
Ein großes Problem dabei ist das auch die Bandbreite vom Speicher ordentlich belastet wird, gut zu sehen in der Unityengine die zwar wenig Speicher verbraucht aber massiv über die Bandbreite streamt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Locuza (22. Oktober 2018)

Ohne genauen Anwendungsprofiler weiß man gar nicht wie die Geometrieverarbeitung aussieht, jede Engine bietet selber unterschiedliche Formen von Geometrie-Culling an, teilweise muss der Entwickler explizit darauf optimieren, aber wenn die Geometrie simpel ausfällt, sollte auch der Overhead nicht groß davon ausfallen, ansonsten würden ältere GPUs völlig einbrechen deswegen.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Oktober 2018)

Locuza schrieb:


> Ohne genauen Anwendungsprofiler weiß man gar nicht wie die Geometrieverarbeitung aussieht, jede Engine bietet selber unterschiedliche Formen von Geometrie-Culling an, teilweise muss der Entwickler explizit darauf optimieren, aber wenn die Geometrie simpel ausfällt, sollte auch der Overhead nicht groß davon ausfallen, ansonsten würden ältere GPUs völlig einbrechen deswegen.



Ältere Karten brechen ja auch bei den Settings ein. SS4 läuft mit 150er Scale in WQHD.
Da kommen 980/580 und Co nicht mal auf 30Fps. Bei Subnautica das selbe.


----------



## Locuza (22. Oktober 2018)

Übersehe ich auf die Schnelle etwas bei Subnautica, denn die Performance verschiedener GPU-Generationen sieht nicht ungewöhnlich aus?
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Subnautica-Spiel-55121/Specials/Benchmark-Test-Review-1248983/


----------



## memisis (22. Oktober 2018)

Vielen dank für die Hilfe hier.
Die GPU auf und mehr Wärmeleitpaste drauf hat schon mal sehr geholfen. 
Vorher hatte ich die GPU bei -50% Leistung schon bei 105° Hotspot wobei furmark bei 1200 mhz lief
Jetzt läuft sie bei 1400 mhz konstant mit +2% Leistung, jedoch ist die HBM weiterhin auf 800 mhz. Benutzt habe ich die Paste welche beim Alphacool kühler mitgeliefert wurde. 

Mit der Coolermaster pro (Nano) Paste, ist damit die hier gemeint? Cooler Master MasterGel Pro Waermeleitpaste: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
(Ich finde kein anderes wo Nano mit drauf steht)
Falls die hier gemeint ist würde ich sie gern bestellen und die Paste erneut auswechseln, und dieses mal eventuell sogar mit einer kleinen Spachtel oder dergleichen verteilen bevor ich die GPU wieder zusammenschraube.

edit: der Chip sieht genauso aus wie hier AMD Radeon RX Vega 10 chips differ - physically and quite significantly (Updated) , alles ganz glatt.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Oktober 2018)

Locuza schrieb:


> Übersehe ich auf die Schnelle etwas bei Subnautica, denn die Performance verschiedener GPU-Generationen sieht nicht ungewöhnlich aus?
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Subnautica-Spiel-55121/Specials/Benchmark-Test-Review-1248983/



980ti vor der Devil und auf Niveau der 1070ti.780ti vor der 1060.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Oktober 2018)

memisis schrieb:


> Vielen dank für die Hilfe hier.
> Die GPU auf und mehr Wärmeleitpaste drauf hat schon mal sehr geholfen.
> Vorher hatte ich die GPU bei -50% Leistung schon bei 105° Hotspot wobei furmark bei 1200 mhz lief
> Jetzt läuft sie bei 1400 mhz konstant mit +2% Leistung, jedoch ist die HBM weiterhin auf 800 mhz. Benutzt habe ich die Paste welche beim Alphacool kühler mitgeliefert wurde.
> ...



Die heist jetzt glaube ich Mastergel Maker.
Siehe hier:
Cooler Master mastergel Waermeleitpaste Maker NA: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
Cooler Master MasterGel Maker Waermeleitpaste: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Gib mal Monitoringwerte nach dem Pastenwechsel.


----------



## Ampre (22. Oktober 2018)

Locuza schrieb:


> Wolfenstein II verwendet gar keine Primitive Shader, es verwendet eine generische Compute Culling Lösung über Core Vulkan für alle Hersteller.
> Bei Pascal und V10 hat es praktisch nichts, bei einer RX480 dagegen 7%, letzter Link:
> Wolfenstein 2: The New Colossus im Benchmark - ComputerBase
> Wolfenstein 2: The New Colossus im Benchmark-Test - Hardwareluxx
> Wolfenstein II - Deferred Rendering and GPU Culling Performance Impact



Jaein hat AMD nicht gesagt das sie eine Vergleichbare Technik schon implentiert haben in Spielen und man das auch in anderen Spielen nachprogrammieren kann. Es gab dazu auch mal Folien von EA die das gleiche auf den Konsolen gemacht haben.
Das war die Folie zu Wolfenstein:
http://www.3dcenter.org/dateien/abbildungen/AMD-Radeon-RX-Vega-Features-Update.jpg

und das von EA:
https://frostbite-wp-prd.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/29204330/GDC_2016_Compute.pdf

Wie heißt es so schön: Totgesagte leben länger


----------



## memisis (22. Oktober 2018)

Damit es Fair ist, hier erstmal mit -50% Leistung wie bei dem ersten Monitoring Screen
https://i.imgur.com/W1l4q24.png

~65° Hotspot bei ~1200 Konstant Mhz

Und hier noch mal mit 0% Leistung
https://i.imgur.com/T9ubTrt.png

~107° Hotspot bei ~1400 Konstant Mhz

Bei beiden lief furmark für etwa eine Minute


----------



## Gurdi (22. Oktober 2018)

memisis schrieb:


> Damit es Fair ist, hier erstmal mit -50% Leistung wie bei dem ersten Monitoring Screen
> https://i.imgur.com/W1l4q24.png
> 
> ~65° Hotspot bei ~1200 Konstant Mhz
> ...



Das ist immer noch zu Hoch. Sollte aber in normalen Anwendungen erstmal laufen. kauf die Paste, die wirkt wunder und trage bitte die WLP beim nächsten mal dicker auf, da ist immer noch was blank.
Nimm am besten die X Methode und drück damit überschüssige Paste an der Seite raus. Das ist nicht absolut optimal aber sicher in der Handhabung da damit auf jedenfall ein HotSpot vermieden wird.


----------



## memisis (22. Oktober 2018)

Ich soll jetzt aber nicht einfach die ganze Tube entleeren, oder? 
Ich habe eben gerade ein X aufgetragen und den Rest im zick zack hin und her, ich dachte mir das ich das nächste mal lieber mal versuche alles mit einem Spachtel wie ein Nutella Brot zu beschmieren. 
Aber wenn du meinst X ist besser dann mach ich das gern noch mal.

Die Paste habe ich jetzt bestellt, sie kommt übermorgen an.
Nochmals vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## Gurdi (22. Oktober 2018)

memisis schrieb:


> Ich soll jetzt aber nicht einfach die ganze Tube entleeren, oder?
> Ich habe eben gerade ein X aufgetragen und den Rest im zick zack hin und her, ich dachte mir das ich das nächste mal lieber mal versuche alles mit einem Spachtel wie ein Nutella Brot zu beschmieren.
> Aber wenn du meinst X ist besser dann mach ich das gern noch mal.
> 
> ...



Den Kühler nach dem einbrennen noch festziehen. Die Mastergel Maker ist ideal für Vega da diese auf hohe Temperaturen ausgelegt ist. Nimm ruhig wieder das X und achte darauf das die Holme des Kühlers strack durchgehen durch den Frame und sich nichts verkantet. Wenn du merkst das es etwas hakt, löst du von hinten die Backplate komplett ab und dann die Schrauben vom Frame etwas lockern überall. Dann Den Kühler sauber durchstecken, festziehen und danach den Frame wieder festziehen(auch Baseplate genannt). Backplate wieder druff und fertig.Ordentlich einbrennen, Rechner zügig ausschalten, Karte raus und die Kühler schrauben leicht nachziehen. Du wirst überrascht sein was sich da ändert.


----------



## Locuza (22. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> 980ti vor der Devil und auf Niveau der 1070ti.780ti vor der 1060.


Die alte Garde steht etwas besser dar als im Durchschnitt, aber der Grund ist nicht in der Geometrieperformance zu finden.
Maxwell hat deutlich stärkere Geometrieengines und die 980Ti setzt sich nur unterdurchschnittlich gegenüber einer 780Ti ab. 
Performances théoriques : géométrie - Nvidia GeForce GTX 980 et GTX 970 : le GM204 Maxwell et les Gigabyte G1 Gaming en test - HardWare.fr

Bezogen  auf die Radeons ist der Abstand auch nicht überproportional groß  zwischen Tahiti, Hawaii, Fury, Polaris und Vega, obwohl AMD jedes mal  den effektiven Geometriedurchsatz verbessert hat und es sich besonders  bei einigen Tessellation-Spielen zeigt. 



Ampre schrieb:


> Jaein hat AMD nicht gesagt das sie eine Vergleichbare Technik schon implentiert haben in Spielen und man das auch in anderen Spielen nachprogrammieren kann. Es gab dazu auch mal Folien von EA die das gleiche auf den Konsolen gemacht haben.
> Das war die Folie zu Wolfenstein:
> http://www.3dcenter.org/dateien/abbildungen/AMD-Radeon-RX-Vega-Features-Update.jpg
> 
> ...


Andersherum laut Folie,  AMD sagt das Wolfenstein II eine ähnliche Technik implementiert hat, Geometrie-Culling über die GPU-Shader, aber Primitive Shader könnten theoretisch einige Fälle automatisch ohne Entwicklersupport lösen oder mit expliziter API-Unterstützung noch bessere Ergebnisse erreichen. 

Die Folien von EA schließen auch den PC mit ein, teilweise wurde auch Proof-of-Concept präsentiert, ohne das es EA schon in der Form in Spielen verwendet hat.


----------



## Ampre (22. Oktober 2018)

Ich wünsche mir schon längst mal von PCGH das man einen Front End Test macht. Mal einige Spiele Benchen nur mit Polygonen last um mal zu sehen wie viel die Architekturen durchsetzen können. Es würde Vega 64 und 1080ti langen.


----------



## drstoecker (23. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die heist jetzt glaube ich Mastergel Maker.
> Siehe hier:
> Cooler Master mastergel Waermeleitpaste Maker NA: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
> Cooler Master MasterGel Maker Waermeleitpaste: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
> ...


Hab die auch mal geordert!


----------



## Ampre (23. Oktober 2018)

Erkennt man eigentlich nun in GPUs ob man Samsung oder Hynix HBM hat?


----------



## Richi1605 (23. Oktober 2018)

Ampre schrieb:


> Erkennt man eigentlich nun in GPUs ob man Samsung oder Hynix HBM hat?



JA, GPU - Z an machen und unter Memory Type schauen. Dort steht es


----------



## Gurdi (23. Oktober 2018)

Locuza schrieb:


> Die alte Garde steht etwas besser dar als im Durchschnitt, aber der Grund ist nicht in der Geometrieperformance zu finden.
> Maxwell hat deutlich stärkere Geometrieengines und die 980Ti setzt sich nur unterdurchschnittlich gegenüber einer 780Ti ab.
> Performances théoriques : géométrie - Nvidia GeForce GTX 980 et GTX 970 : le GM204 Maxwell et les Gigabyte G1 Gaming en test - HardWare.fr
> 
> ...



Schau bei Subnautica auch mal auf die 4k Werte, in der Auflösung hab ich das Spiel durchgespielt. Die Last bei hoher Auflösung ist enorm. Da krebsen dann alle Karten rum.



drstoecker schrieb:


> Hab die auch mal geordert!


Meine V64 kriegt nächste Woche auch noch ein Update, bekommt auch WLPads spendiert für die Backplate und dann endlich auch die Maker drauf. Ich schaue aktuell noch ob ich vielleicht kosten effektiv an die Vegavariante vom Morpheus komme.


----------



## ATIR290 (23. Oktober 2018)

Bin gespannt wie es mit Vega 56 / 64 weitergeht
und wann AMD die Katze aus dem Sack lässt, auch in Bezug auf die 7nm Grafikkarten.
Im Jänner 2019 sollte man vieles terminlich schon eingrenzen können.


----------



## RX480 (23. Oktober 2018)

Ampre schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir schon längst mal von PCGH das man einen Front End Test macht. Mal einige Spiele Benchen nur mit Polygonen last um mal zu sehen wie viel die Architekturen durchsetzen können. Es würde Vega 64 und 1080ti langen.



Besser wäre mal ein Feldzug gegen Defered und Gameworks.
Es ist in 90% der Fälle nur die veraltete Software.
Durch Defered muss der Content mehrfach durch die ROPs.(also doch kein reines Backend)

zu ROP-bound:
Pixel fill does far more than just paint pixels on your display. Blending operations like shadow mapping 
and transparencies are raster dependent, for example, and deferred shading is often ROP bound because 
you're outputting to multiple render targets which each requires its own pass.
It's become less important in recent years as post-processing effects have shifted from pixel shaders to compute shaders and 
from multisampling to shader-based AA. 
It's not because they're inherently better methods but because the target platforms (Xbox/PS4) wouldn't handle them as easily.


Also sind die VERALTETEN Engines das Problem.(die auch auf Konsole net gut funzen)
Neuere Engines für die Konsolen sind deutlich besser.(FH4)
Verstehe dann nicht, wie die Konsolenports dann auf PC teilw. so schlecht laufen. ODER kommt dann mit Gameworks wieder
soviel ALTES Zeugs dazu ?
Da staune ich immer über die Marktmacht von NV, die sich in fast Jedes Vorzeigespiel noch einkaufen können.(Crysis...TR,SWBF2,BF5)
Seit AC mit DX10.1-Rausnahme ist ja auch Unity net mehr brauchbar - Schade.(teilweise HDR only für Konsolen)

PUBG hat löblich mit AMD zusammen noch Was nachträglich möglich gemacht. Wahrscheinlich wird AMD nur auf die MillionenPlayer mit UE4 eingehen.
Kleine Titel haben dann wohl Pech.


Was sollte man dann mit Vega machen ? MAXED sicher nicht!
MSAA besser nicht verwenden. Was ist mit hohem TAA ?
und anderen Gamesettings, wie DOF und welche Form von HBAO ?
Partikellastiges auch eher reduzieren. Bei DX11 die Sichtweite nur auf HIGH wg. drawcalls.
Da kann man sicher Einiges rausholen und den Verbrauch senken.


btw.
Verbrauch:
Da gab es beim RTX-Launch ne schöne Tabelle, u.A. mit W2@60fps.
Dort sah Vega@Stock gar net so schlecht aus.
Wenn man das Savegame hätte, wäre eine Verbrauchsmessung von Gurdi o.ä. mit gutem UV sicher hochinteressant.


----------



## Gurdi (23. Oktober 2018)

In dem Test wird Manhattan verwendet, die Benchmarkszene. Die Bench ich doch auch.
Ich habe aber nicht das Equipment um so genau zu messen wie dort nötig wäre, vor allem kann ich den Verbrauch nicht über Zeit aufzeichnen und mitteln.


----------



## arcDaniel (23. Oktober 2018)

Ich hatte ja gefragt ob jemand schon Erfahrung mit einer mobilen Vega GPU/APU sammeln konnt, da hat sich mal keiner zu Wort gemeldet.

Wie sieht es denn mit einer Ryzen/Vega Desktop APU aus? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RX480 (23. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> In dem Test wird Manhattan verwendet, die Benchmarkszene. Die Bench ich doch auch.
> Ich habe aber nicht das Equipment um so genau zu messen wie dort nötig wäre, vor allem kann ich den Verbrauch nicht über Zeit aufzeichnen und mitteln.



Danke für die Auskunft. Wie lange läuft so ein Benchmark ?
Evtl. wäre avg. W in GPU-Z schon mal OK.
Wer es genauer braucht, müsste halt das logfile mit Einzelwerten nehmen und daraus mitteln.


----------



## Gurdi (23. Oktober 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Danke für die Auskunft. Wie lange läuft so ein Benchmark ?
> Evtl. wäre avg. W in GPU-Z schon mal OK.
> Wer es genauer braucht, müsste halt das logfile mit Einzelwerten nehmen und daraus mitteln.



Das bringt ja nichts, den Wert könnte ich ja spielend verfälschen da die ASIC sich nicht 1zu1 auf die Bordpower umrechnen lässt. Je höher die Spannung ist die man verwendet, desto höher sind die Wandlerverluste bei selber ASIC. Ich kann zwar recht genau auf der 12V Schiene messen mit dem Digifanless, aber je niedriger der Verbrauch umso ungenauer werden die Werte. Das lässt sich schlicht nicht bewerkstelligen.


----------



## Richi1605 (23. Oktober 2018)

Läuft bei jemanden noch sein Vega OC/UV instabil mit dem Treiber 18.10.1 ? 

Kommt seit Tagen zu Abstürzen im Spiel bei mir und meine Einstellungen liefen vorher hervorragend ohne murren oder knurren -.-"


----------



## Gurdi (23. Oktober 2018)

Richi1605 schrieb:


> Läuft bei jemanden noch sein Vega OC/UV instabil mit dem Treiber 18.10.1 ?
> 
> Kommt seit Tagen zu Abstürzen im Spiel bei mir und meine Einstellungen liefen vorher hervorragend ohne murren oder knurren -.-"



Wenn die Karten auf Kante genäht sind, kann das passieren. Einfach eine Stufe weiter runter und fertig. Die Leistung hat sich kontinuierlich verbessert in den letzten Treibern.


----------



## Richi1605 (23. Oktober 2018)

Ok, Danke. Werde es mal Testen


----------



## kloanabua (23. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja gefragt ob jemand schon Erfahrung mit einer mobilen Vega GPU/APU sammeln konnt, da hat sich mal keiner zu Wort gemeldet.
> 
> Wie sieht es denn mit einer Ryzen/Vega Desktop APU aus?
> 
> ...




Ich glaub die laufen ganz gut und vor allem sind die erstaunlich schnell. 
Musst mal nach Benchmarks suchen.
Ich kenne aber leider keinen der ein System damit hat 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (23. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab mir ja günstig Strange Brigade gekauft als Key aus dem AMD Pack. Ich muss sagen dass Freesync 2 mit HDR quasi ohne Inputlag läuft.Ebenfalls konnte ich quasi 0 Leistungsunterschiede messen.
Das integrale Tone Mapping scheint wirklich ne super Sache zu sein.


----------



## openSUSE (23. Oktober 2018)

Da werden im ganzen INet Benchmarks gemacht mit "angeblich" Max Quality und dann fehlt HDR. Einfach nur traurig. 
*HDR must be enabled for maximum quality!*


----------



## MrZaboo (23. Oktober 2018)

Bin ja gespannt, ob sich in nächster Zeit preislich noch etwas bei den Vega Karten tut. Die 64er Nitro scheint immer weiter nach unten zu rutschen


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (23. Oktober 2018)

Ja verdammt, 20€ mehr hab ich bezahlt ... 

Egal, nun ist sie angekommen und läuft 

Aber ich muss mich mit dem Thema wohl noch ziemlich einarbeiten.
Denn der angegebene Boosttakt wurde ja bei nVidia immer überschritten, meine Nitro+ macht nur um die 1490MHz, welches Bios ist fast egal, selten mal die 1500 ... (UNIGINE Superposition)
Das ist recht weit von 1580MHz entfernt 

Dabei sind Temperaturen und Lautstärke niedrig, da gibt es nix zu klagen.


----------



## Dudelll (23. Oktober 2018)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Ja verdammt, 20€ mehr hab ich bezahlt ...
> 
> Egal, nun ist sie angekommen und läuft
> 
> ...



Spannungen runter und power Target hoch dann sollten auch höhere Taktraten gehen. Einfach mal in den vega oc Thread reinschauen da solltest du alles Wissenswerte finden.


----------



## Gurdi (23. Oktober 2018)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Da werden im ganzen INet Benchmarks gemacht mit "angeblich" Max Quality und dann fehlt HDR. Einfach nur traurig.
> *HDR must be enabled for maximum quality!*



Ja ich finde das auch schade, auch hat noch keiner wirklich Freesync 2 getestet.Die reduzierung des Inputlag wäre mal interessant.
Das Strange Brigade das unterstützt hab ich durch Zufall gesehen als ich mir ein Video dazu angeschaut habe.


----------



## Dunnlock (23. Oktober 2018)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Ja verdammt, 20€ mehr hab ich bezahlt ...
> 
> Egal, nun ist sie angekommen und läuft
> 
> ...



Ich pack dir meine Einstellung mal rein, dann kannst du es an deine anpassen


----------



## Ace (23. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe heute bei meiner Sapphire Liquid Cooling  die Original WaKü getauscht gegen die Alphacool *Eiswolf* und die Temps sind noch besser


----------



## RX480 (24. Oktober 2018)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Da werden im ganzen INet Benchmarks gemacht mit "angeblich" Max Quality und dann fehlt HDR. Einfach nur traurig.
> *HDR must be enabled for maximum quality!*



Jo, die Kollegen sollten außerdem mal bei Fahren aus dem Auto schauen.
Man kann Max auch übertreiben. AF16 und Tess.64 sind nicht realistisch.


----------



## RX480 (24. Oktober 2018)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> J
> Denn der angegebene Boosttakt wurde ja bei nVidia immer überschritten, meine Nitro+ macht nur um die 1490MHz, welches Bios ist fast egal, selten mal die 1500 ... (UNIGINE Superposition) Das ist recht weit von 1580MHz entfernt



Der von AMD angegebene Typical Boost geht i.d.R. nur bis etwa P6-Takt, bei Gameworksspielen oft viel niedriger.
Daher ist UV so wichtig, um über dem P5(1,05V) zu bleiben, falls man nur Wattman benutzen möchte.
Der Lüfter und die Zieltemp. sind ganz wichtig für brauchbares HBM-OC.

Um mit dem eff. Takt  über P6-Takt zu kommen(erweiterter Boost), braucht man dann schon mehr W und muss bereit sein,
den Lüfter noch höher zu nehmen.Der dyn. Boost zw. P6+7 ist inGame variabel und hängt von der Shaderlast und dem PT ab.

Mit sehr starkem UV passiert dann das Gegenteil, P6 1537 wird mit 0,862V = eff.1400 bei ner RX56, aber extrem sparsam.

Mal nur zur Info:
2017 mit den damaligen Treibern sah die Situation@Stock mit Gameworks net gut aus.
eff. Takt (im Anhang); Die heutigen Customs mit mehr Boardpower halten den Takt schon wesentlich besser.


----------



## SalamiToast (24. Oktober 2018)

Hab mal ne kurze Frage:
Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass man die Custom Karten der Vega56 nicht auf das 64er Bios flashen kann, sondern nur die Referenzkarten?


----------



## RX480 (24. Oktober 2018)

SalamiToast schrieb:


> Hab mal ne kurze Frage:
> Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass man die Custom Karten der Vega56 nicht auf das 64er Bios flashen kann, sondern nur die Referenzkarten?



Es gibt die RX56 Devil, wo Du auf RX64 flashen kannst. Muss man sich aber noch schlau machen, ob das RX64ref - Bios oder RX64-Devil-Bios  geht.
Du bist dann mit 449,-€ aber schon so nah an der 64 dran, daß man auch ne echte 64 nehmen könnte. z. Bsp. Gigabyte 479,-€
idealo - Jetzt kaufen
Evtl. sollte man ein mue Abwarten, bis man mehr über die Qualität der Gigabyte weiß, oder falls man Jetzt kaufen möchte doch zur RX64 Nitro+ greifen. Aktuell auch für 479,-€
8GB Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 64 Nitro+ Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de


AMD hat momentan Hammerpreise.


----------



## SalamiToast (24. Oktober 2018)

Danke.
Hab schon gesehen, dass es die Vega64 nitro für 479€ gibt. Nur leider müsste ich mir dann dazu noch nen neues Netzteil kaufen. Da kämen dann nochmal 80€ drauf. Bei ner Vega56 würde mein altes 500W System Power8 wohl gerade noch reichen.
Außerdem habe ich nen bisschen Angst, dass sich mein Pc durch die Vega64 durch die Temperaturen in einen Feuerball verwandelt.


----------



## RX480 (24. Oktober 2018)

SalamiToast schrieb:


> Danke.
> Hab schon gesehen, dass es die Vega64 nitro für 479€ gibt. Nur leider müsste ich mir dann dazu noch nen neues Netzteil kaufen. Da kämen dann nochmal 80€ drauf. Bei ner Vega56 würde mein altes 500W System Power8 wohl gerade noch reichen.
> Außerdem habe ich nen bisschen Angst, dass sich mein Pc durch die Vega64 durch die Temperaturen in einen Feuerball verwandelt.



Weder Noch ist zu befürchten.
Lässt sich Alles unter 220W halten, so man will. Kenne Jetzt zwar nicht Dein NT, aber wenn Du die 64 mit moderatem Takt (eff.1530)
 laufen lässt brauchst Du net mehr W als die 56 mit eff. 1550.

Mal als Bsp. die Settings von snaxeX mit (Nitro+) jetzt DEVIL aus dem UV-Thread. (nur Temp würde ich Anders nehmen mit 85 zu 65)
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...erclocking-undervolting-thread-richtwerte.png
Der hat ein be Quiet! Straight Power 500 Watt.

Prinzipiell würde ich bei ner 64 net so auf max. GPU-Takt trimmen, sondern eher schauen mit dem HBM-Takt hoch zu kommen. Das kostet weniger W und hilft auch ungemein.

Nachtrag:
Wg.evtl. Spulenfiepen das fps-Limit vernünftig setzen (für NT auch besser fps ca 10fps über min fps)
Und die Beleuchtung aus (bei Ref. Schalter auf der Rückseite)


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (24. Oktober 2018)

Hab mit meiner Niro+ jetzt eine ganze Menge Szenarien durchgespielt, sie geht auch sparsam und out of the Box hat man mit einem 500W Markennetzteil auch keinerlei Problem, aber ich hab es geschafft mein DarkPower zum Abschalten zubringen, waren aber auch Extrembedingungen 
Allerdings lässt sich da eventuell noch Potenzial rausholen wenn ich alle Schienen auf eine fette Singelrail switsche.
Aber egal, habe sie gestern genug gequält und weiss jetzt was sie kann und mich gut in das Thema eingelebt.
Jetzt gehts an die Alltagsoptimierungen, nen gutes Leistungs- Verbrauchssetting finden.
Die Karte ist jedenfalls ziemlich geil, tolle Verarbeitung, schönes Design, wirkt hochwertig und der Kühler ist ne Macht, nicht in Verlegenheit zu bringen mit massig Reserven auch bei starken OC 

Hat jemand eigentlich Erfahrungen mit der Karte?
Z.B. wie nehme ich Einfluss auf die (RGB)Beleuchtung und die vorhandenen Lüfteranschlüsse?


----------



## Gurdi (24. Oktober 2018)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Hab mit meiner Niro+ jetzt eine ganze Menge Szenarien durchgespielt, sie geht auch sparsam und out of the Box hat man mit einem 500W Markennetzteil auch keinerlei Problem, aber ich hab es geschafft mein DarkPower zum Abschalten zubringen, waren aber auch Extrembedingungen
> Allerdings lässt sich da eventuell noch Potenzial rausholen wenn ich alle Schienen auf eine fette Singelrail switsche.
> Aber egal, habe sie gestern genug gequält und weiss jetzt was sie kann und mich gut in das Thema eingelebt.
> Jetzt gehts an die Alltagsoptimierungen, nen gutes Leistungs- Verbrauchssetting finden.
> ...



Das geht über das Sapphire Trixx Tool.



SalamiToast schrieb:


> Danke.
> Hab schon gesehen, dass es die Vega64 nitro für 479€ gibt. Nur leider müsste ich mir dann dazu noch nen neues Netzteil kaufen. Da kämen dann nochmal 80€ drauf. Bei ner Vega56 würde mein altes 500W System Power8 wohl gerade noch reichen.
> Außerdem habe ich nen bisschen Angst, dass sich mein Pc durch die Vega64 durch die Temperaturen in einen Feuerball verwandelt.



Wenn du eine 56er flashst, ist es fast eine 64er. Die Last ist zwar trotzdem noch etwas weniger, aber nur marginal. Ein System Power 8 wird schon langsam eng.


----------



## SalamiToast (24. Oktober 2018)

Aber wie oben beschrieben brauche ich doch eine vega56 devil, um die zu flashen und da kann ich mir dann doch direkt ne vega64 kaufen. Oder habe ich jetzt was falsch verstanden?


----------



## RX480 (24. Oktober 2018)

SalamiToast schrieb:


> Aber wie oben beschrieben brauche ich doch eine vega56 devil, um die zu flashen und da kann ich mir dann doch direkt ne vega64 kaufen. Oder habe ich jetzt was falsch verstanden?



Nein. 

Am Ende zählt nur Was Du ausgeben möchtest. P/L nimmt sich Das Nichts und mit der 64 hast Du keinen Aufwand.
Bei der 56 weiß man auch bloß net, Was nach dem Flashen an HBM-Takt geht.

Wenn die 64 nen guten HBM hat (1070..1100+) kann Die auch mehr Nutzen daraus ziehen.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Oktober 2018)

Bei dem Preis der Nitro aktuell lohnt es sich kaum zu flashen.


----------



## RX480 (24. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Bei dem Preis der Nitro aktuell lohnt es sich kaum zu flashen.



Finde auch, das die Preisentwicklung wirklich erstaunlich ist, gerade weil  die 2070 net soviel besser ist.
Und wenn der Yield bei AMD jetzt besser ist, können da auch mehr 64er als 56er rauskommen.
WIN WIN


----------



## Dunnlock (24. Oktober 2018)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Hab mit meiner Niro+ jetzt eine ganze Menge Szenarien durchgespielt, sie geht auch sparsam und out of the Box hat man mit einem 500W Markennetzteil auch keinerlei Problem, aber ich hab es geschafft mein DarkPower zum Abschalten zubringen, waren aber auch Extrembedingungen
> Allerdings lässt sich da eventuell noch Potenzial rausholen wenn ich alle Schienen auf eine fette Singelrail switsche.
> Aber egal, habe sie gestern genug gequält und weiss jetzt was sie kann und mich gut in das Thema eingelebt.
> Jetzt gehts an die Alltagsoptimierungen, nen gutes Leistungs- Verbrauchssetting finden.
> ...



Das Tool findest du hier, ganz unten unter Utilities.
SAPPHIRE Technology

Direktlink:asia.dl.sapphiretech.com/archive/gm/drivers/TRIXXNitroGlow.exe


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (24. Oktober 2018)

Dankeschön! 

Aber das TriXX-Tool funzt nicht, da lässt sich nix mit anfangen, die letzte Version ist ja leider schon etwas älter ...


----------



## Dunnlock (24. Oktober 2018)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Dankeschön!
> 
> Aber das TriXX-Tool funzt nicht, da lässt sich nix mit anfangen, die letzte Version ist ja leider schon etwas älter ...



Ja, hast recht, funktinbiert wohl nicht mit dem Treiber 18.10.1

Es hat auf alle Fälle in einer früheren Treiberversion funktioniert, war glaube 18.7.1.

Falls es nicht der Fall sein sollte, geb mal eine kurze Info. Dann schau ich mir das nochmal an.


----------



## memisis (24. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Den Kühler nach dem einbrennen noch festziehen. Die Mastergel Maker ist ideal für Vega da diese auf hohe Temperaturen ausgelegt ist. Nimm ruhig wieder das X und achte darauf das die Holme des Kühlers strack durchgehen durch den Frame und sich nichts verkantet. Wenn du merkst das es etwas hakt, löst du von hinten die Backplate komplett ab und dann die Schrauben vom Frame etwas lockern überall. Dann Den Kühler sauber durchstecken, festziehen und danach den Frame wieder festziehen(auch Baseplate genannt). Backplate wieder druff und fertig.Ordentlich einbrennen, Rechner zügig ausschalten, Karte raus und die Kühler schrauben leicht nachziehen. Du wirst überrascht sein was sich da ändert.



Ich habe die Mastermaker nun auf der GPU
Die Hotspot temp ist immer noch bei 105 grad, wenn ich furmark starte taktet die GPU mit 1580 mhz und geht dann langsam runter auf ~1450 mhz.
Ich glaube dieses mal habe ich zu viel Paste genommen, ich werde die GPU eventuell noch mal aufmachen und erneut auftragen.

https://i.imgur.com/Fx6Zgr3.png


----------



## Gurdi (24. Oktober 2018)

memisis schrieb:


> Ich habe die Mastermaker nun auf der GPU
> Die Hotspot temp ist immer noch bei 105 grad, wenn ich furmark starte taktet die GPU mit 1580 mhz und geht dann langsam runter auf ~1450 mhz.
> Ich glaube dieses mal habe ich zu viel Paste genommen, ich werde die GPU eventuell noch mal aufmachen und erneut auftragen.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/Fx6Zgr3.png



Wichtig ist das der Spalt zwischen GPU und HBM kontakt zum Kühler hat. Was für eine Kühlung verwendest du?


----------



## memisis (24. Oktober 2018)

Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro ATI RX Vega M01 ab €' '176,85 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Diesen hier


----------



## Gurdi (24. Oktober 2018)

Die Eiswolf scheinen ziemlich tückisch beim verbauen zu sein.


----------



## Rallyesport (24. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Eiswolf scheinen ziemlich tückisch beim verbauen zu sein.



Das ist sehr blumig umschrieben


----------



## Elistaer (24. Oktober 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Das ist sehr blumig umschrieben


AC an sich ist schon eine Marke wo mir persönlich viele abgeraten haben wegen diverser Fehler und vor allem spät folgen wie Risse im AGB oder Kühlern. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## WhoRainZone (24. Oktober 2018)

Elistaer schrieb:


> AC an sich ist schon eine Marke wo mir persönlich viele abgeraten haben wegen diverser Fehler und vor allem spät folgen wie Risse im AGB oder Kühlern.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


ALC  AC ist AquaComputer 

Achtung!  Alphacool-Hate


Spoiler



Aber da hast du recht. Im Budget Bereich kann man mMn ALC gut verbauen, sobald es aber was gescheites sein soll, lieber Finger weg davon. 
Scheint so, als hätten die keine Qualitätskontrolle. Ich hab leider ne DDC mit Top von denen.
Die LED Löcher sind zu klein/zu groß, von 8 vorhandenen Gewinden waren 5 schräg oder zu kurz geschnitten, und die Pumpe war nicht richtig am Top verbaut 

Naja, einmal und nie wieder 
Wobei ich für eine extrem-Budget-Lösung die Eisstation mit der DC-LT schon ganz interessant finde. AGB inkl. Pumpe für 40€
Ob das was taugt weiß ich nicht, und will ich eigentlich auch nicht testen 
Davor würde ich alles bei AliExpress kaufen


----------



## Ralle@ (24. Oktober 2018)

AC könnte auch für Arctic Cooling stehen


----------



## WhoRainZone (24. Oktober 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> AC könnte auch für Arctic Cooling stehen


Machs doch nicht noch komplizierter!!  
Wobei Arctic sehr gute Produkte für kleinen Preis liefert


----------



## Zwock7420 (25. Oktober 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> AC könnte auch für Arctic Cooling stehen ��



Also ich kenn hier unter AC eigentlich nur Aqua Computer...


----------



## drstoecker (25. Oktober 2018)

memisis schrieb:


> Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro ATI RX Vega M01 ab €'*'176,85 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> Diesen hier


Kannste mal Bilder von der Karte hier hochladen am besten vom oberen Teil wo man die backplate richtig sieht ob die richtig anliegt.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (25. Oktober 2018)

"Joseph Moore - Morgan Stanley & Co. LLC

Okay. Great. And then with regards to the 7-nanometer, I know you're going to talk more about this as at the product launch. But can you talk about what 7-nanometer itself gives you? Do you expect there to be ..."

"Lisa T. Su - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.

Yes, and we will go through this in a lot more detail on November 6. But at a high level, I think 7-nanometer gives us better density. So, for a given system, we can put more cores on it. It gives us better power, so that gives us total cost of ownership. And it does give us better performance as well."

Advanced Micro Devices (AMD) Q3 2018 Results - Earnings Call Transcript | Seeking Alpha


vom 05. bis 08. Novenber is die VMworld 2018 Europe ... vllt gibts da ja was Neuen zu Vega 20

AMD Events and Tradeshows


----------



## Gurdi (25. Oktober 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> "Joseph Moore - Morgan Stanley & Co. LLC
> 
> Okay. Great. And then with regards to the 7-nanometer, I know you're going to talk more about this as at the product launch. But can you talk about what 7-nanometer itself gives you? Do you expect there to be ..."
> 
> ...



Klingt gut 
Das hier ist auch nett, Yummycandy hat mich drauf hingewiesen.Die kleine 56er Dragon schlägt die EVGA 2070 
YouTube


----------



## RawMangoJuli (25. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das hier ist auch nett, Yummycandy hat mich drauf hingewiesen.Die kleine 56er Dragon schlägt die EVGA 2070
> YouTube



bei ungefähr 2,5x Leistungsaufnahme ... ganz toll xD


----------



## Gurdi (25. Oktober 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> bei ungefähr 2,5x Leistungsaufnahme ... ganz toll xD



Läuft ja auch gerade mal mit 950 auf dem Speicher. Die Devil, Nitro, Strixx und Co lassen sich flashen dann geht der Speicher auf bis zu 1,1Ghz.
Man muss es ja auch nicht so übertreiben wie bei dem Versuch.Normales PT mit UV resultiert bei der Dragon in einem Takt dann von rund 1,6Ghz. Bei den dickeren Customs dann 1,63+
Mit dem hohen Speicher OC kommt da sogar mehr bei raus als mit 50-100Mhz mehr auf dem Core.
Da kriegt die 2070 selbst mit OC schon Probleme. Die EVGA hat noch dazu einen sehr potenten Kühler, die andern Sparmodelle wie die Palit oder die Asus Dual streichen da schon lange die Segel, selbst mit OC.

Die EVGA gibts hier auch nicht wirklich, das einzigst passende Pendant dazu wäre aktuell die Armor.


----------



## EyRaptor (25. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt noch den HBM Clock weiter hochtreiben .


AMD Karten sind für "normale" Übertakter-Optimierer ohne Hardmods oft die deutlich spannendere Karten, da nicht alles so unglaublich restriktiv ist.
Bei NV gibts dann einen Power-slider der sich um ein paar % Verschieben lässt und einen Voltage-slider der quasi keine Wirkung hat.
Dann stellen sich die NV Leute hin und behaupten rotzfrech, sie hätten die PCBs jetzt so stark gemacht, damit jeder einfach gut Übertakten kann .... my ass. -> YouTube

Bei meiner 1080ti hab ich über undervolting noch einiges machen können, aber zum übertakten war es recht langweilig.
Ich hatte zwar das einzige öffentliche Bios auf der Karte, mit dem das Powertarget komplett ausgehebelt wurde und sich die Spannung auf 1,2V setzten lies, aber @2150mhz hatte ich weniger Punkte als andere @2050mhz -> also nutzlos.
Dazu mal ein kleines Gegenbeispiel der Rx580, mit der ich mich seit 2 Tagen beschäftige.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@stock und noch ohne Bios-mod einfach mal bis zu 200mv extra  bei NV wäre das undenkbar.

Nochwas, ich würde es sehr gut finden, wenn man bei Vega das Bios auch wieder komplett modifizieren könnte.
Hoffentlich geht AMD in Zukunft da nicht den "lock all things down"-Weg von NV.


----------



## Rolk (25. Oktober 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> bei ungefähr 2,5x Leistungsaufnahme ... ganz toll xD



Naja, der spinnt ja auch wegen den paar MHz mehr auf der GPU den Stromverbrauch so durch die Decke zu jagen. Wenn man nicht gerade eine Niete bekommen hat und richtig übertaktet geht eine RX56 durchaus auch auf 1650 MHz (also gerade mal 60 MHz weniger wie im Video) ohne das der @Stock Verbrauch steigt. Sein HBM oc ist dagegen regelrecht nach Hausfrauenart.^^


----------



## Gurdi (25. Oktober 2018)

Rolk schrieb:


> Naja, der spinnt ja auch wegen den paar MHz mehr auf der GPU den Stromverbrauch so durch die Decke zu jagen. Wenn man nicht gerade eine Niete bekommen hat und richtig übertaktet geht eine RX56 durchaus auch auf 1650 MHz (also gerade mal 60 MHz weniger wie im Video) ohne das der @Stock Verbrauch steigt. Sein HBM oc ist dagegen regelrecht nach Hausfrauenart.^^



Naja auf der Dragon ohne Flash konnte er ja auch nicht mehr machen. Da wurde schon das maximum ausgelotet. Mit etwas Glück hätte der HBM noch etwas mehr Takt vertragen aber das hätte den Core auch nochmal mehr ins Schwitzen gebracht. Bemerkenswert sind die hervorragenden min Fps. der Vega mit dem OC., für uns hier zwar nix neues aber schön das auch mal so übersichtlich in einem Test zu sehen.

Mit einer Gigabyte und Flash wäre das interessant gewesen oder aber eine Devil samt Flash. Aber willnicht meckern, endlich mal ein schöner OC Vergleich.


----------



## WhoRainZone (25. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Läuft ja auch gerade mal mit 950 auf dem Speicher. Die Devil, Nitro, Strixx und Co lassen sich flashen dann geht der Speicher auf bis zu 1,1Ghz.
> Man muss es ja auch nicht so übertreiben wie bei dem Versuch.Normales PT mit UV resultiert bei der Dragon in einem Takt dann von rund 1,6Ghz. Bei den dickeren Customs dann 1,63+


Meine Nano läuft mit 1025mv HBM @1000MHz und Core 1580MHz 1000mv mit 230W ASIC, wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe.
Aber um über 1000MHz beim HBM zu kommen braucht man wohl exponentiell mehr Voltage, oder mein HBM packt nicht mehr. Die 56er kann man ja 1,2V beim HBM anlegen, oder? Core würde ja dann bei min.1,15V liegen.
Was könnte beim HBM mit 1,2V gehen? Würde das dann mal heute Abend testen, falls es interessiert. Für ne 56er läuft mein HBM ja wohl nicht schlecht


----------



## RX480 (25. Oktober 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Meine Nano läuft mit 1025mv HBM @1000MHz und Core 1580MHz 1000mv mit 230W ASIC, wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe.
> Aber um über 1000MHz beim HBM zu kommen braucht man wohl exponentiell mehr Voltage, oder mein HBM packt nicht mehr.



Du bist noch auf 56-Bios. Da schafft Keiner mehr. Deine Werte sind schon Top.
Die 64er haben höhere  VRam-Spannungen. Das kannst Du nicht im Wattman verändern, sondern nur mit Flash.(was bei Dir leider net geht)
HBM(Uncore) im Wattman ist nicht VRam-Spannung.(wohl eher die vom Speicherkontroller SOC)
Kann sein, das SOC mit mehr Spannung nen Tacken zackiger schaltet, was dann evtl. dem HBM hilft.
1037mV wäre einen Versuch wert.


----------



## WhoRainZone (25. Oktober 2018)

Stimmt, da war was 
Warum denn der "komische" Wert von 1037?


----------



## RX480 (25. Oktober 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Stimmt, da war was
> Warum denn der "komische" Wert von 1037?



Halt mal so beim Rumprobieren. 1025 = rel.Zahm . Die LC´s nehmen auch gern 987.
1045..1050 ist meist schon zu scharf für P6+7. Da müsstest Du dort dann den Takt Nachjustieren.
Die höhere Uncore-Spannung schiebt den eff. Takt näher an P7 ran.- Deswegen dann ggf. Nachjustieren.

btw.
Es geht noch weiter Runter. 469,-€
8GB Gigabyte Radeon RX Vega 64 Gaming OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de
Für Leute geeignet, Die nur gesittet UV.


----------



## Elistaer (25. Oktober 2018)

Haltet ihr die 45% vom Video für realistisch oder würdet ihr eher um 20% rechnen?

YouTube

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (25. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Klingt gut
> Das hier ist auch nett, Yummycandy hat mich drauf hingewiesen.Die kleine 56er Dragon schlägt die EVGA 2070
> YouTube



Find ich witzig^^


----------



## EyRaptor (25. Oktober 2018)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Haltet ihr die 45% vom Video für realistisch oder würdet ihr eher um 20% rechnen?
> 
> YouTube



Ich hab mal meine Grafikscore Werte der GCN Big Chips in Firestrike und Time Spy verglichen und die zusätzliche Leistung pro Generation ausgerechnet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dabei ist die allerdings 390x etwas schneller als es die 290x und die Nano ist etwas langsamer als die Fury X.
Wenn man die Ergebnisse einfach extrapoliert, dann könnte man für Navi tatsächlich mit 20-40% mehr Leistung rechnen.
Allerdings ist das eine höchst riskante Spekulation. 

Ich warte einfach ab, was Dr. Lisa Su alles schönes ankündigt und versteige mich lieber nicht in irgendwelche Hoffnungen, die sich schnell in Luft auflösen können.


----------



## WhoRainZone (25. Oktober 2018)

Naja, das wird dann wohl die wirklich fertige Vega Arch in 7nm, 45% klingen da schon realistisch


----------



## RX480 (25. Oktober 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ich hab mal meine Grafikscore Werte der GCN Big Chips in Firestrike und Time Spy verglichen und die zusätzliche Leistung pro Generation ausgerechnet.



Danke für Deine Mühe. 
Zuviel Tess.-Vgl. -also nicht geeignet um zur Shaderleistung+AC+FP16+DSBR - Was zu sagen.

Nimm mal bitte nur von TS-Test 1  die fps oder FC5 .
Strange Brigade wäre sicher auch interessant.

Am Ende skaliert die Hardware nur bei entspr. Software.


----------



## EyRaptor (25. Oktober 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Nimm mal bitte nur von TS-Test 1  die fps oder FC5 .
> Strange Brigade wäre sicher auch interessant.



Weitere derartige Test´s werden für mich leider ziemlich schwer, wenn Vega enthalten sein soll.
Meine gespeicherten Ergebnisse sind in 3Dmark leider nicht ausreichend aufgeschlüsselt, um auch einzelne Grafiktests zu berücksichtigen.
Ich kann auch nicht alle Karten nachtesten, da meine Vega noch im Koma/Tot  ist.



RX480 schrieb:


> Am Ende skaliert die Hardware nur bei entspr. Software.



absolut


----------



## arcDaniel (25. Oktober 2018)

Bezüglich Grafikkarten muss AMD zulegen
Schwacher Ausblick schickt AMD-Aktie auf Talfahrt |
    heise online

Ich wäre froh hier auch etwas mehr über die Vega APUs zu lesen, leider schein es für diese sehr wenig interesse zu geben.

Was ich hier komisch finde, für den Mainstream gibt es fast kein Laptop mit Ryzen/Vega APU, Business Modelle findet man aber einige.


----------



## Elistaer (25. Oktober 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Naja, das wird dann wohl die wirklich fertige Vega Arch in 7nm, 45% klingen da schon realistisch


Die frage wird sein ob Navi auch die Leistung abrufen kann und auf die Straße bringt und das nicht nur unter DX12. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (25. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Bezüglich Grafikkarten muss AMD zulegen
> Schwacher Ausblick schickt AMD-Aktie auf Talfahrt |
> heise online



antizyklisch Kaufen


----------



## Basti1988 (25. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Klingt gut
> Das hier ist auch nett, Yummycandy hat mich drauf hingewiesen.Die kleine 56er Dragon schlägt die EVGA 2070
> YouTube



Oh gar nicht gesehen... dachte das wäre neu... hab ne News verfasst...Hoffe es kommen paar grüne zum Diskutieren.. 

Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlÃ¤gt RTX 2070!


----------



## RX480 (25. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich wäre froh hier auch etwas mehr über die Vega APUs zu lesen, leider schein es für diese sehr wenig interesse zu geben.
> Was ich hier komisch finde, für den Mainstream gibt es fast kein Laptop mit Ryzen/Vega APU, Business Modelle findet man aber einige.



Von HP+Acer+Huawei (R5 2500U)gibt es doch Was für jeden Geldbeutel . Muss net Dell oder Lenovo sein.
Ryzen 5 2500U „Raven Ridge“ im Test: AMD jagt Intel bei 15 Watt im Notebook (Seite 2) - ComputerBase

Was soll es für den Preis sonst noch können ?

Als Aufrüst-PC auch was ähnliches mit 2400G:
PC-Online-Shop für günstige PC-Systeme, Notebooks & Computer Zubehör - CSL-Computer-Shop

Also, Wer will, Der kann. (Mein Spezi hat für seine Frau und die Kids oft APU`s genommen.
Hält 2-3 Jahre und dann NEXT.)


btw.
Als Spielzeug wäre natürlich Acer Helios 500 net schlecht . Mit ein bisschen UV für Unterwegs.
Falls ich mal im Garten nen Goldbatzen finde.


----------



## shadie (25. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Bezüglich Grafikkarten muss AMD zulegen
> Schwacher Ausblick schickt AMD-Aktie auf Talfahrt |
> heise online
> 
> ...





RX480 schrieb:


> Von HP+Acer+Huawei (R5 2500U)gibt es doch Was für jeden Geldbeutel . Muss net Dell oder Lenovo sein.
> Ryzen 5 2500U „Raven Ridge“ im Test: AMD jagt Intel bei 15 Watt im Notebook (Seite 2) - ComputerBase
> 
> Was soll es für den Preis sonst noch können ?



Kann euch auch erklären warum das so ist.

Viele Firmen setzen noch Windows 7 ein und die Intel CPU´s ab Gen 7*** werden nicht offiziell für Windows 7 supportet.
Es gibt also massig Firmen die noch Intel 6*** einkaufen.
Die werden aber mittlerweile knapp, ARSCH KNAPP und die ganzen Big Player haben nicht damit gerechnet, dass Sie noch so viele Intel 6*** absetzen müssen.

Haben entsprechend keine passenden CPU´s also wurden mal eben für Business Modelle AMD Systeme aus dem Boden gestampft 

Im Consumer Bereich schert sich so gut wie kein Arsch mehr um Windows 7 also wird Intel 8*** bedenkenlos gekauft.

Also nicht notwendig AMD Systeme zu bauen.


----------



## RX480 (25. Oktober 2018)

Insofern hat arcDaniel schon Recht wenn Er nach der Desktop-APU fragt.
Im Einsteigerbereich für Konsumer war AMD immer stark.

Im kleinen Computershop um die Ecke oder Aufrüst-PC im Netz.


----------



## WhoRainZone (25. Oktober 2018)

Wenn der Ryzen 3 2200G wieder auf ~65€ wäre, könnte ich es dir sagen


----------



## RX480 (25. Oktober 2018)

Nun gönnt AMD auch mal ein paar Pfennige.

Für MARKEN wird immer sinnlos hingeblättert.


----------



## Ace (25. Oktober 2018)

Also mal zum Alphacool Eiswolf 240GPX Pro,ich finde es ist ein sehr guter Kühler und wenn man wirklich alles nach Vorschrift macht
mit den Wärmeleitpads,Wärmeleitpaste ist das Ding Top.
Ich habe die Sapphiere 64 Liquid Cooling umgebaut und den Eiswolf verbaut.
Es ist etwas Tricky mit der Backplate das stimmt aber die muss genau sitzen!
wenn ich euch das Bild unten an schaut seht ihr ja die "Nut und Feder" die muss auf der gesamten Länge natürlich richtig sitzen,
da muss man schon kräftig drücken das dann alles am Platz ist sonst wird es mit den Schrauben die von oben rein kommen sehr schwer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann gibt es in der Beschreibung beim Zusammenbau unter Punkt 5 2 Schrauben ein zudrehen, 
"Schrauben sie die Schrauben mit den Unterlegscheibe wie im 
Bild zu sehen ein.Ziehen Sie die Schraube aber noch nicht fest an."
Die Backplate hat innen 2 Aussparungen für diese Schrauben die man aber nicht mehr anziehen kann wenn die Backplate drauf ist!
Fakt ist ,ich habe mit Alphacool Telefoniert und eigentlich sollten die Bohrungen durchgängig sein,damit man die Schrauben auch fest anziehen kann
wenn die Backplate oben drauf ist.Ob es jetzt ein Produktionsfehler ist von Alphacool oder die schlicht weg sie vergessen haben durch zu Bohren 
kann ich noch nicht sagen,ich muss nochmal mit ihnen Telefonieren.
Beim Zusammenbau die 2 Schrauben einfach fest ziehen bevor ihr die Backplate montiert.
Dann die restlichen Schrauben Überkreuz erst leicht anziehen alle,dann nach und nach über Kreuz fest. 
http://www.alphacool.com/download/GPX - A Vega pro M01.pdf

Bei der Wärmeleitpaste kann ich nur empfehlen nicht zu viel zu verwenden!So was ist viel und was ist wenig?
Ich mache mir immer eine kleine Menge ca. 3-5mm drauf in die Mitte und verteile das ganze mit einer Teppichmesserklinge und zwar
ziehe ich das dann ab damit.Wie ihr auf dem Bild unten seht,hat die Klinge eine schräge Fase und wenn man die Klinge auch schräg hält
klappt das eigentlich sehr gut ,das mache ich auch bei den CPU's so und das schon mehrere Jahre.
Die Wärmeleitpaste soll ja nur Mikroskopische Unebenheiten ausgleichen und nicht als "*Wärmedämmung*" dienen,den zu viel gibt
natürlich schlechtere Temperaturen!
Also eine hauchdünne Schicht langt vollkommen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch ein paar Bilder meiner Karte und wenn Fragen sind einfach Fragen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2 Stunden Battlefield 1 Settings Ultra meine Temps.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WhoRainZone (25. Oktober 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Nun gönnt AMD auch mal ein paar Pfennige.
> 
> Für MARKEN wird immer sinnlos hingeblättert.


Ich gönne AMD jeden Cent, aber für nen "sidekick" Rechner will ich nicht so viel Geld ausgeben.

Die wäre nur für nen Mini-Rechner, den ich mal schnell mitnehmen kann gedacht.
Deshalb suche ich nach Gebraucht-Ryzens um die 50€
Der Athlon 200GE ist mir dann doch etwas zu schwach, um dafür 50€ hinzublättern.


----------



## RX480 (25. Oktober 2018)

Für Family ist ein oder mehrere Aufrüst-PC´s  wo Kids+Frau drauf rumreiten vollkommen OK.
Will man ja nicht an das Teure Unikat lassen, weil Du sonst nur mit Virensuche und Neuinstall. beschäftigt bist.


----------



## Gurdi (25. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Bezüglich Grafikkarten muss AMD zulegen
> Schwacher Ausblick schickt AMD-Aktie auf Talfahrt |
> heise online
> 
> ...



Ich warte auch noch, wobei ich vielleicht sogar ne richtige Gamermaschine kaufen muss als Laptop.
Aktuell gefällt mir keiner der Lappis mit Vega APU wirklich. Das ist echt ätzend, da die APU eigentlich perfekt ist für einen Laptop.Die CPU schnell genug, die Grafikeinheit ausreichend für ein Spielchen zwischendurch mit nem Boppgame.

Das die Vegakarten endlich mal auf Lager kommen freut uns eher hier, auch hat man gemerkt das endlich die Karten die Gamer erreichen. Ob AMD daran weniger verdient am Ende des Tages ist mir eigentlich Latte.

@ACE:Mach doch mal einen Thread im OC Teil hier, dann finden deine Hinweise auch andere. In unserem Megathread hier geht das binnen einem Tag unter.


----------



## arcDaniel (25. Oktober 2018)

Also bei mir steht das Lenovo A285 ganz oben auf der Liste, nur scheinbar in der EU noch nicht zu bekommen.


----------



## Gurdi (25. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Also bei mir steht das Lenovo A285 ganz oben auf der Liste, nur scheinbar in der EU noch nicht zu bekommen.



Lenovo hat eine hervorragenden Service.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (25. Oktober 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Was könnte beim HBM mit 1,2V gehen? Würde das dann mal heute Abend testen, falls es interessiert. Für ne 56er läuft mein HBM ja wohl nicht schlecht



der HBM2 auf ner V56 läuft immer mit 1,2V und auf ner V64 mit 1,35V

diese "Speicherspannung" im Wattman hat mir der HBM Spannung nix zu tun



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Bezüglich Grafikkarten muss AMD zulegen
> Schwacher Ausblick schickt AMD-Aktie auf Talfahrt |
> heise online
> 
> ...



der Aktienkurz is gestern ja auch fast um 25% eingebrochen ... ach das steht ja in deinem Artikel auch drin

allerdings is NV gestern auch runtergesackt ... wirds wohl nicht komplett an den Quartals Zahlen liegen




Vega 20 scheinbar in FFXV Benchmark aufgetaucht

allerdings eher lahm

Final Fantasy XV GPU benchmark page lists Radeon Vega 20 | VideoCardz.com


----------



## RawMangoJuli (25. Oktober 2018)

Doppelpost


----------



## WhoRainZone (25. Oktober 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Vega 20 scheinbar in FFXV Benchmark aufgetaucht
> 
> allerdings eher lahm
> 
> Final Fantasy XV GPU benchmark page lists Radeon Vega 20 | VideoCardz.com


Könnte doch auch ein Navi ES sein?


----------



## Gurdi (25. Oktober 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Könnte doch auch ein Navi ES sein?



Aufgrund der Device ID würde man eher V20 vermuten.
Schwer einzuordnen in dem Benchmark, der ist leider völlig unbrauchbar.


----------



## Ace (25. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @ACE:Mach doch mal einen Thread im OC Teil hier, dann finden deine Hinweise auch andere. In unserem Megathread hier geht das binnen einem Tag unter.



Vielleicht kann es ja ein Mod verschieben und auf die Startseite setzen im OC Thread


----------



## Rallyesport (25. Oktober 2018)

Wo grad das Thema aufkam, der Lappi meiner Eltern ist eben abgeraucht und ich hab sie jetzt erstmal mit meiner Athlon X2 Lappilähmkiste versorgt. 
Ich benötige deshalb schnellstens Ersatz, am liebsten mit AMD APU und unter 550€ 
Es muss halt schon ne richtige Graka eingebaut sein, da meine Mutter wenn auch nicht sehr häufig aber doch ab und an mal ein kleines Spielchen drauf macht und das mit einer Intel HD so gut wie nicht möglich ist. 
Wahlweise auch was mit na richtigen Grafikkarte an Board. Aber wie gesagt am liebsten AMD Ryzen 3 APU mit 8GB Ram.


----------



## Richi1605 (25. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Device ID würde man eher V20 vermuten.
> Schwer einzuordnen in dem Benchmark, der ist leider völlig unbrauchbar.



Von der Leistung find ich aber würde es ja zu Navi als Mittelklasse passen.
Als Mittelklasse Chip bzw Mainstream von der Leistung schön zwischen Vega und 1080, aber vll ist es auch Wunschdenken von meiner Seite. 
Und hoffe einfach nur das Vega 20 mehr Leistung bringt


----------



## EyRaptor (25. Oktober 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Wo grad das Thema aufkam, der Lappi meiner Eltern ist eben abgeraucht und ich hab sie jetzt erstmal mit meiner Athlon X2 Lappilähmkiste versorgt.
> Ich benötige deshalb schnellstens Ersatz, am liebsten mit AMD APU und unter 550€
> Es muss halt schon ne richtige Graka eingebaut sein, da meine Mutter wenn auch nicht sehr häufig aber doch ab und an mal ein kleines Spielchen drauf macht und das mit einer Intel HD so gut wie nicht möglich ist.
> Wahlweise auch was mit na richtigen Grafikkarte an Board. Aber wie gesagt am liebsten AMD Ryzen 3 APU mit 8GB Ram.



vllt. so?
Lenovo ThinkPad E585 | 39,6 cm (15,6") Notebook mit AMD Ryzen-Technologie fuer KMU | Lenovo Deutschland

Edit: scheint zu dem Preis single channel DDR4 zu haben


----------



## Rallyesport (25. Oktober 2018)

Naja noch nen Ram Riegel dabei stecken würde ich noch grad so hin kriegen, nur wie schauts da mit der Garantie aus? 
Und die Seite läd leider nicht...


----------



## WhoRainZone (25. Oktober 2018)

Acer Aspire 3 A315-41-R9V0 ab €' '429 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Test Acer Aspire 3 A315-41 (Ryzen 3 2200U, Vega 3, SSD, FHD) Laptop - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## Rallyesport (25. Oktober 2018)

Einwandfrei Danke! 
Ich hab eben mal noch bisschen an ihrem Lappi rumgedoktort, vll ist es auch das netzteil was kaputt ist. 
Ich hab mal ein Ersatzteil bestellt dann sehe ich da mal weiter, ansonsten ist der Acer wohl ne feine Sache


----------



## drstoecker (25. Oktober 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Einwandfrei Danke!
> Ich hab eben mal noch bisschen an ihrem Lappi rumgedoktort, vll ist es auch das netzteil was kaputt ist.
> Ich hab mal ein Ersatzteil bestellt dann sehe ich da mal weiter, ansonsten ist der Acer wohl ne feine Sache


Wie sieht den das fehlerbild genau aus?


----------



## kloanabua (25. Oktober 2018)

Neuer Treiber ist draußen, hab jetzt keine Radeon Overlay Probleme mehr bist jetzt.
Adrenalin Edition 18.10.2 Optional


----------



## Gurdi (25. Oktober 2018)

kloanabua schrieb:


> Neuer Treiber ist draußen, hab jetzt keine Radeon Overlay Probleme mehr bist jetzt.
> Adrenalin Edition 18.10.2 Optional



Das passt  mir gut. So wies aussieht kriege ich morgen wohl ein neues Spielzeug


----------



## ATIR290 (25. Oktober 2018)

Bitte welches ?


----------



## Gurdi (25. Oktober 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Bitte welches ?



Weiß noch nicht ob es klappt, deswegen häng ich mich noch nicht so weit aus dem Fenster heute. Mal sehn, ich denke morgen weiß ich mehr.


----------



## ATIR290 (26. Oktober 2018)

Eine Neue Vega Karte ?


----------



## Gurdi (26. Oktober 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Eine Neue Vega Karte ?



Klar was sonst 
War am überlegen ob ich mal ne 2070 noch mitkaufe und nen brauchbaren OC Benchrun mache, aber wollte den Händlern gegenüber nicht so Assi sein.


----------



## Rallyesport (26. Oktober 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Wie sieht den das fehlerbild genau aus?



Hallo Doc. 
also der Lapüpi ist ein alter HP Pavilion DV7 den ich mir mal vor gut acht Jahren gekauft hatte. 
Nix Besonderes, irgend nen kleiner AMD Dualcore ist drin und ne eigene Grafikkarte. Zu der Zeit konnte man sogar Call of Duty World at War gut drauf zocken^^ 
Naja da er die letzten Wochen von meinen Eltern arg beansprucht wurde wegen Krankheit und er teilweise 12 Stunden am Tag lief als TV Ersatz scheint das ihm nicht gut bekommen zu sein. 
Hatte vor nem Jahr ca. noch ne SSD nachgerüstet und joa. 
Also das Fehlerbild sieht so aus, wenn man den Lappi startet dreht der Lüfter kurz hoch und wird vom Bios aber auf normale Drehzahl eingependelt. Bild erscheint keins, W-Lan und Sound sind wie man an den Knöpfen (solche Näherungssensoren wie nen Touchscreen nur ohne Screen^^) sieht nicht aktiv und lässt sich auch nicht einschalten. 
Dazu blinken die Status LED´s von Caps Lock und Numblock, dazu seit gestern Abend wo ich am rum Probieren war, piept auch das Netzteil??? Ist da ein Pieper eingebaut?  Bild gibt der Lappi natürlich auch nicht aus.

Was ich bisher gemacht habe, Das Notebook auseinander gehabt, Ram mal aus und ein gesteckt, die SSD bzw die Kabel gechekt, da ist aber alles Go. 
Hab die Bios Batterie getauscht und joa. Danach hat halt das Netzteil begonnen zu piepen und der Lappi lies sich nicht mal mehr einschlaten. 

Also ich geh davon aus das da was kapitales defekt ist, ich hab zwar jetzt mal bei Amaz<3 so ein Universalnetzteil bestellt zum testen, verspreche mir aber nicht viel davon.


----------



## WhoRainZone (26. Oktober 2018)

Guten morgen Leute 
Ein Kollege von mir hat sich für 600€ ne (glaube Sapphire) Vega 64 LC geschossen, die will er in nen Custom Loop einbinden. Ist das PCB Ref-Design?
Und sind die generell molded/unmolded oder ist das Lotterie?

Er wurde wohl neidisch, weil meine Vega seine 1070 (die auf 2080MHz boosted) im Firestrike versägt hat  So läufts eben xD


----------



## Dudelll (26. Oktober 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Guten morgen Leute
> Ein Kollege von mir hat sich für 600€ ne (glaube Sapphire) Vega 64 LC geschossen, die will er in nen Custom Loop einbinden. Ist das PCB Ref-Design?
> Und sind die generell molded/unmolded oder ist das Lotterie?
> 
> Er wurde wohl neidisch, weil meine Vega seine 1070 (die auf 2080MHz boosted) im Firestrike versägt hat  So läufts eben xD



Die lc hat das ref. Pcb. Ob es bei der eher moldet Chips gibt weiß ich nicht, würde aber denken das es da auch unterschiedliche Versionen gibt.


----------



## RX480 (26. Oktober 2018)

@WhoRainZone
Bin mal gespannt, ob die LC @CustomLoop genauso gut läuft wie bei ACE mit dem Eiswolf240.  Halte Uns bitte auf dem Laufenden.
(mit ein bissel mehr Money den besseren XTX-Chip ist schon Nice to Have)


btw. 
wg. gestern HBM mit 1037mV. -->Anpassung P6+7:
Musste  P6 Takt mal 5Mhz runternehmen. Ansonsten funzt.
(bei mir war vorher HBM 1001mV)


----------



## tobse2056 (26. Oktober 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ein Kollege von mir hat sich für 600€ ne (glaube Sapphire) Vega 64 LC geschossen, die will er in nen Custom Loop einbinden. Ist das PCB Ref-Design?
> Und sind die generell molded/unmolded oder ist das Lotterie?



Eigentlich ist die LC  doch zu schade um sie auseinander zubauen. Wäre ein Tausch gegen eine 64er im Ref Design  + Geld nicht sinnvoller?


----------



## WhoRainZone (26. Oktober 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist die LC  doch zu schade um sie auseinander zubauen. Wäre ein Tausch gegen eine 64er im Ref Design  + Geld nicht sinnvoller?


Mit Sinnhaftigkeit brauch ich bei ihm nichts versuchen 
Er hat die Karte von seinem Cousin, im Endeffekt war es ein Tausch, er hat für ein Macbook die Vega+500€ bekommen.
Und die gibt er auch nicht mehr her 

Wobei die Pumpe schon ziemlich laut ist, bei der LC


----------



## Gurdi (26. Oktober 2018)

Ich denke das die XTX Chips alle molödet sind, würde aber auch nicht drauf wetten. Ich kann mir aber kaum vorstellen das die Extremen Taktraten die die Karte oft schafft mit einem unmoldet über die Bühne gehen.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Oktober 2018)

Hat eigentlich mal wer versucht die LC samt Kühlkörper an einen Custom-Loop zu adaptieren?


----------



## RX480 (26. Oktober 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich mal wer versucht die LC samt Kühlkörper an einen Custom-Loop zu adaptieren?



Jo, Ragman im Luxx. (wie es sich dann mit 2 Pumpen anhört , k.A.)

XTX ist echt besser gebinned. Da brauchst Du für den selben Takt weniger V.
Bestes Bsp. war ja ACE mit seinem extrem sparsamen 24/7 mit P7@1,0V.


----------



## RX480 (26. Oktober 2018)

Noch Was Schönes zum WE:

CB hatte im RTX2070 Review die Nitro nur in 4k OCed. (Spieleauswahl finde ich net so dolle)
Jetzt auch in 1440p.(min fps NICE und 100,-€ billiger als die Strix) 
Asus GeForce RTX 2070 Strix OC im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase


----------



## Gurdi (26. Oktober 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Noch Was Schönes zum WE:
> 
> CB hatte im RTX2070 Review die Nitro nur in 4k OCed. (Spieleauswahl finde ich net so dolle)
> Jetzt auch in 1440p.(min fps NICE und 100,-€ billiger als die Strix)
> Asus GeForce RTX 2070 Strix OC im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase



Hey, das ist doch mal was. Danke für den Hinweis.
Schön das da mal einer nen anständigen Vergleich macht, wobei die Mags irgendwie alle kein OC können bei Vega was mich bis heute aufregt.
Raff hat da Ahnung von, macht aber irgendwie nie OC Vergleiche 

Hab heute mein neues Spielzeug bekommen, hat alles geklappt wie es soll. 
Das Schätzchen hier
Radeon™ RX VEGA 56 GAMING OC 8G | Graphics Card - GIGABYTE Global

ist nun eine 64er. Mal sehn was ich da raus quetschen kann.
Hier schon mal die Stockbenchmarks als V56.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EyRaptor (26. Oktober 2018)

Könntest du dann auch ein wenig über die Lautstärke und die Hotspot Temperaturen deiner Karte berichten?


----------



## Gurdi (26. Oktober 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Könntest du dann auch ein wenig über die Lautstärke und die Hotspot Temperaturen deiner Karte berichten?



Klar, gibt nen vollständigen Bericht. Das Lastmanagement der Karte ist extrem nervig, aber ich nähere mich langsam meinen Zielwerten.


----------



## Ace (26. Oktober 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Jo, Ragman im Luxx. (wie es sich dann mit 2 Pumpen anhört , k.A.)
> 
> XTX ist echt besser gebinned. Da brauchst Du für den selben Takt weniger V.
> Bestes Bsp. war ja ACE mit seinem extrem sparsamen 24/7 mit P7@1,0V.



Hast du da einen link zu ?


----------



## Gurdi (26. Oktober 2018)

Also ich werd noch narrig hier, nachdem ich das Lastbalancing verstanden habe von dieser Karte läuft die wie hulle.
Die ist mir noch nicht einmal beim benchen abgestürzt und ich bin schon auf 1722 bei P7.....


----------



## Dudelll (26. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Also ich werd noch narrig hier, nachdem ich das Lastbalancing verstanden habe von dieser Karte läuft die wie hulle.
> Die ist mir noch nicht einmal beim benchen abgestürzt und ich bin schon auf 1722 bei P7.....



Wie läuft die bei den 1722 effektiv?


----------



## Ace (26. Oktober 2018)

Hab auch mal den Benchmark probiert


----------



## SnaxeX (26. Oktober 2018)

Betreibt von euch jemand die Vega an zwei Monitoren? Ich habe bei meinem Umzug nur meine 144hz Monitor mitgenommen und meinen 2. Bildschirm Zuhause gelassen, da meine RX 580 immer mit maximalen VRAM Takt lief, wenn auch der zweite Bildschirm angesteckt war. Ich würde gerne wisse, ob das bei der Vega auch so ist oder ob das "behoben" ist?

Der Hauptmonitor wäre dann ein 144hz Monitor und der 2. Bildschirm läuft nur auf 60hz.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Oktober 2018)

Ace schrieb:


> Hab auch mal den Benchmark probiert



Ich überhol mal kurz von rechts mit Lichthupe 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dudelll schrieb:


> Wie läuft die bei den 1722 effektiv?



Zwischen 1580 UHD und 1640 FHD.
Hier ein Screen von Time Extrem



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dudelll (26. Oktober 2018)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Betreibt von euch jemand die Vega an zwei Monitoren? Ich habe bei meinem Umzug nur meine 144hz Monitor mitgenommen und meinen 2. Bildschirm Zuhause gelassen, da meine RX 580 immer mit maximalen VRAM Takt lief, wenn auch der zweite Bildschirm angesteckt war. Ich würde gerne wisse, ob das bei der Vega auch so ist oder ob das "behoben" ist?
> 
> Der Hauptmonitor wäre dann ein 144hz Monitor und der 2. Bildschirm läuft nur auf 60hz.



Hab auch 144hz und 60hz und der Hbm taktet im Idle mit runter auf .. glaub 500 .. müsst ich nacher nochmal schauen


----------



## SnaxeX (26. Oktober 2018)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Hab auch 144hz und 60hz und der Hbm taktet im Idle mit runter auf .. glaub 500 .. müsst ich nacher nochmal schauen



Danke!

Bei mir läuft er im Idle mit Single Monitor jetzt auf 167MHz, aber 500MHz sind dann besser als wenn er auf meine 1040MHz laufen würde.


----------



## Ace (26. Oktober 2018)

Das ist kein Problem,hab mal meine default Settings geladen und komme mit einem fetten  rechts an dir vorbei "ohne Lichthupe"


----------



## Rolk (26. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Zwischen 1580 UHD und 1640 FHD.
> Hier ein Screen von Time Extrem



Ich habs nicht so mit den synthetischen Benchmarks. Rennt die dann unter Vermintide 2 mit höheren oder geringeren Taktraten?


----------



## openSUSE (26. Oktober 2018)

@Gurdi Hotspot?


----------



## Ace (26. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich überhol mal kurz von rechts mit Lichthupe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So mit default Settings


----------



## Gurdi (26. Oktober 2018)

Ace schrieb:


> So mit default Settings



Ich sehe die Rücklichter 



openSUSE schrieb:


> @Gurdi Hotspot?



Grade den Temptest hinter mir. Firestrike Extrem Belastungstest ist schon mal stabil.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Werte die man nicht sehen kann wegen Auslesefehlern:
ASIC:270Watt(das ist etwas anders als bei den anderen Vegas mit der ASIC hier, Messungen folgen)
VRMEM: 81 Grad

Die Lüfter sind hörbar aber nicht störend auf 2000Umdrehungen, Zieltemp 70 Grad. Bei Zieltemp 75 Grad gehen die Lüfter bis auf 1750 runter und sind angenehm leise, aber das ist zu heiß für mein Setting.
Taktraten sind unterschiedlich, zwischen 1560 unter hoher Last bis 1640 Boost. Im Schnitt 1600Mhz bei normaler WQHD Last.
Muss das Setting noch auf Stabilität testen. Aber schon mal nicht übel was die Karte auf die Beine kriegt.


----------



## ATIR290 (26. Oktober 2018)

Und wo gekauft das Tolle Kärtchen ?

Würde eine Ref. RX 64 Vega gegen eine RX Vega 56 Pulse tauschen, sollte ich ?


----------



## Froschbremse (26. Oktober 2018)

270W.. hmm deutet auf eine Vddc von ca 1025-1050mV unter Last hin?  Was hast eingestellt? Deine P7 975  und HBM 1000mV? Eine RD oder auch Gaming OC legen das unter Last an was du vorgibst. Wenn du mit HBM P3 1000mV(kleinste mögliche Spannung unter Last) vorgibst, pflegen die das auch umzusetzen.  meist nen Ticken drüber.
Die sind nicht so wie Nitro strix ref etc 
Gefällt mir aber besser als diese Konservative Spannungsregelung der anderen Karten. Ich weiß schon warum ich meine RD64 Liebe.   Die setzt das Spannungsmäßig minimum um was ich vorgebe


----------



## Gurdi (26. Oktober 2018)

Froschbremse schrieb:


> 270W.. hmm deutet auf eine Vddc von ca 1025-1050mV unter Last hin?  Was hast eingestellt? Deine P7 975  und HBM 1000mV? Eine RD oder auch Gaming OC legen das unter Last an was du vorgibst. Wenn du mit HBM P3 1000mV(kleinste mögliche Spannung unter Last) vorgibst, pflegen die das auch umzusetzen.  Die sind nicht so wie Nitro strix ref etc



Da hast du falsch getippt. Schau mal.
270 Watt ASIC entsprechen bei der Karte fast 1zu1 den realen Verbrauch. Spannung P6 ist 925mv und P7 1v



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind die Configs, auch hier werden wieder 50mv abgezogen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Karte ist jetzt stable, leider ist der HBM etwas enttäuschend mit 1020.


----------



## Froschbremse (26. Oktober 2018)

Ohne Angabe von deinen Einstellungen kann ich nur raten. 
HBM P3 so bei der 56 gelassen. Gefällt mir.  Vorgabe 1050 bei P7, die sollten dann also doch in dem Dreh hinkommen. Hast mal nen Log von GPU-Z für mich. 
Find sowas immer interessant. 

Oder kurz Furmark x4 und x8 

Edit: Was macht denn dein HBM bei mehr als 1020? Artefakte?


----------



## Gurdi (26. Oktober 2018)

Froschbremse schrieb:


> Ohne Angabe von deinen Einstellungen kann ich nur raten.
> HBM P3 so bei der 56 gelassen. Gefällt mir.  Vorgabe 1050 bei P7, die sollten dann also doch in dem Dreh hinkommen. Hast mal nen Log von GPU-Z für mich.
> Find sowas immer interessant.
> 
> ...



Ab 1040 steigt er aus in Timespy, bis runter 1020 Bildartefakt bei hohen Temps.Schade, ich hatte zumindest auf 1060 gehofft.
Die Kühlung ist aber natürlich auch jetzt nicht so der Hammer, ich will ja dass das Teil eine vernünftige Lautstärke hat. Damit das Rockstable bleibt erhöhe ich die Drehzahl noch ein wenig.



Rolk schrieb:


> Ich habs nicht so mit den synthetischen Benchmarks. Rennt die dann unter Vermintide 2 mit höheren oder geringeren Taktraten?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## togglebit (26. Oktober 2018)

Da mir meine V56 nitro zu schade für einen Umbau war, ich aber meinen Basteldrang befriedigen musste
hab ich mir ne 56er Referenz gegönnt (XFX) und die nitro verkauft.
Nu ist der Eiswolf und ein 64er Bios drauf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lustiges Teil. HotSpot ist mit 20C unterschied noch etwas zu hoch aber sonst
alles gut


----------



## Froschbremse (26. Oktober 2018)

Mit dem HBM ist natürlich schade. :/ 
Ich nutze zum testen erst mal nur Synt Benchmark. Das Scenario ist da immer gleich und man sieht halt schnell die Auswirkungen. Wie ich seh bist auf nen File umgestiegen. Freut mich


----------



## Gurdi (26. Oktober 2018)

Froschbremse schrieb:


> Mit dem HBM ist natürlich schade. :/
> Ich nutze zum testen erst mal nur Synt Benchmark. Das Scenario ist da immer gleich und man sieht halt schnell die Auswirkungen. Wie ich seh bist auf nen File umgestiegen. Freut mich



Das ist tasächlich ne komplizierte Geschichte mit der File, das muss ich mal bei Gelegenheit untersuchen, da gabs einige Besonderheiten bei der Karte. Wenn meine V64 aus der Frischzellenkur kommt am Sonntag werde ich euch mal aufklären.

Hier die Zusammenfassung der Gigabytekarte:
Make my Gigabyte Vega great again!


----------



## togglebit (26. Oktober 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Läuft ganz ordentlich die XFX. Wobei dass natürlich nicht die 24/7 Settings werden


----------



## Ace (26. Oktober 2018)

geht ja noch,wie war dein Zusammenbau des Kühlers?


----------



## togglebit (26. Oktober 2018)

Falls du mich meinst......zu hoch
Werde das Ding nochmal auseinandernehmen wenn ich neue WLP hab.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Oktober 2018)

Meine kriegt auch neue am Sonntag, will endlich mal die Maker drauf schmieren und die Backplate kriegt auch noch ein paar WLPads.
1633 im 4k sind schon ordentlich.


----------



## Ace (26. Oktober 2018)

togglebit schrieb:


> Falls du mich meinst......zu hoch
> Werde das Ding nochmal auseinandernehmen wenn ich neue WLP hab.



Ich kann dir die *Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut* empfehlen,wie war dein Zusammenbau?


----------



## togglebit (26. Oktober 2018)

Ace schrieb:


> Ich kann dir die *Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut* empfehlen,wie war dein Zusammenbau?



Hab leider deinen Beitrag mit den zwei Schrauben zu spät gelesen.
Aber ansonsten gings beim zweiten mal ganz gut.
Muss halt wirklich alles ordentlich zusammendrücken vor dem verschrauben

Und das zuschneiden der WLP ist natürlich eine fummelei


----------



## togglebit (26. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Meine kriegt auch neue am Sonntag, will endlich mal die Maker drauf schmieren und die Backplate kriegt auch noch ein paar WLPads.
> 1633 im 4k sind schon ordentlich.



Aber 250W sind halt auch ordentlich.
Der HBM überrascht mich. Hab jetzt mal 1100 eingestellt. Läuft Problemlos.
Hab noch gar nicht getestet wo die Grenze liegt.
Wobei ich glaube dass das auch nicht mehr viel bringt


----------



## Gurdi (26. Oktober 2018)

togglebit schrieb:


> Aber 250W sind halt auch ordentlich.
> Der HBM überrascht mich. Hab jetzt mal 1100 eingestellt. Läuft Problemlos.
> Hab noch gar nicht getestet wo die Grenze liegt.
> Wobei ich glaube dass das auch nicht mehr viel bringt



Hängt vom Szenario ab, mehr Tak bringt immer irgendwo was


----------



## togglebit (26. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hängt vom Szenario ab, mehr Tak bringt immer irgendwo was



Spiele im Moment AC Odyssey. Da wäre mehr Takt auf der CPU eher hilfreich


----------



## Gurdi (26. Oktober 2018)

togglebit schrieb:


> Spiele im Moment AC Odyssey. Da wäre mehr Takt auf der CPU eher hilfreich



Das Spiel hab ich auch jetzt. weiß gar net was ich damit anfangen soll.
wollte mir eher Pathfinder Kingmaker holen die nächste Zeit. Naja , bench ich es halb, so wie die anderen Games


----------



## togglebit (26. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das Spiel hab ich auch jetzt. weiß gar net was ich damit anfangen soll.
> wollte mir eher Pathfinder Kingmaker holen die nächste Zeit. Naja , bench ich es halb, so wie die anderen Games



Ich finds ganz nett. Aber die Perfomance ist schon Grenzwertig


----------



## Ace (27. Oktober 2018)

togglebit schrieb:


> Aber 250W sind halt auch ordentlich.
> Der HBM überrascht mich. Hab jetzt mal 1100 eingestellt. Läuft Problemlos.
> Hab noch gar nicht getestet wo die Grenze liegt.
> Wobei ich glaube dass das auch nicht mehr viel bringt



Bin bei 1110 mit dem HBM gestern gelandet muss heute Abend oder Morgen mal weiter Testen.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Oktober 2018)

Wenn man den HBM kalt stellt läuft der auch gut.
Ab einem gewissen Taktwert, meist zwischen 1020-1060 brauch der einfach gute Temperaturen um sich weiter übertakten zu lassen.


----------



## kloanabua (27. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wenn man den HBM kalt stellt läuft der auch gut.
> Ab einem gewissen Taktwert, meist zwischen 1020-1060 brauch der einfach gute Temperaturen um sich weiter übertakten zu lassen.


Trotzdem kann man wie ich auch schlechten HBM erwischen der bei Battlefield 1 ab 1065 MHz den PC einfrieren lässt, sowohl mit als auch ohne HBCC und das bei Max 50°C

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dudelll (27. Oktober 2018)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Betreibt von euch jemand die Vega an zwei Monitoren? Ich habe bei meinem Umzug nur meine 144hz Monitor mitgenommen und meinen 2. Bildschirm Zuhause gelassen, da meine RX 580 immer mit maximalen VRAM Takt lief, wenn auch der zweite Bildschirm angesteckt war. Ich würde gerne wisse, ob das bei der Vega auch so ist oder ob das "behoben" ist?
> 
> Der Hauptmonitor wäre dann ein 144hz Monitor und der 2. Bildschirm läuft nur auf 60hz.



Korrektur: Taktet im Idle auf 800 runter bei mir nicht auf 500. Lt. Wattman ist das allerdings auch der niedrigste State, scheint also zu passen. Gpu taktet aber auf 25Mhz runter, meine 390 hing mit 2tem Monitor immer bei 150 rum.


----------



## SnaxeX (27. Oktober 2018)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Korrektur: Taktet im Idle auf 800 runter bei mir nicht auf 500. Lt. Wattman ist das allerdings auch der niedrigste State, scheint also zu passen. Gpu taktet aber auf 25Mhz runter, meine 390 hing mit 2tem Monitor immer bei 150 rum.



Ok ausgezeichnet! Danke fürs Nachschauen


----------



## Gurdi (27. Oktober 2018)

kloanabua schrieb:


> Trotzdem kann man wie ich auch schlechten HBM erwischen der bei Battlefield 1 ab 1065 MHz den PC einfrieren lässt, sowohl mit als auch ohne HBCC und das bei Max 50°C
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


Ja sicher eine Taktgarantie gibts nicht. Meiner schafft auf der 64er 1080 und auf der 56er 1100.
Die Gigabyte schafft sogar nur 1020 Wobei da mit mehr Kühlung noch was ginge.


----------



## Ralle@ (27. Oktober 2018)

@Gurdi

Die Gigabyte war / ist eine 56 richtig?
Ich dachte die vom Freund geht schlecht beim HBM (1035 maximal) aber 1020 ist schon sehr wenig. Auch neigt seine zum fiepen und das nicht leise. Aber gut, ich bin kein Freund von Gigabyte, weder bei Mainboards noch bei Grafikkarten.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Oktober 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> Die Gigabyte war / ist eine 56 richtig?
> Ich dachte die vom Freund geht schlecht beim HBM (1035 maximal) aber 1020 ist schon sehr wenig. Auch neigt seine zum fiepen und das nicht leise. Aber gut, ich bin kein Freund von Gigabyte, weder bei Mainboards noch bei Grafikkarten.



Es kann sein dass wenn ich auf dem Core etwas runter gehen würde der Speicher etwas höher wieder könnte.Die 1035 krieg ich auch stabil wenn ich für anständige Kühlung sorge. Die Karte geht aber direkt wieder weg, deswegen mach ich da stable Settings für und verkaufe die dann geflasht und Overclocked. Hab mir die nur mal zum testen gekauft.

Ich teste die Karte noch ausgiebig die nächsten zweit Tage damit alle Settings save sind und fertig. Evtl. komme ich ja noch was höher mit dem Speicher.
Ich muss sagen zu dem Preis ist die Gigabyte wirklich ein sehr gutes Produkt. Besser als ich gedacht habe, aber das Geräusch der Lüfter ist lästig, zwar nicht sonderlich laut aber eine nervige Rasenmäher Charakteristik.


----------



## SnaxeX (27. Oktober 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> Die Gigabyte war / ist eine 56 richtig?
> Ich dachte die vom Freund geht schlecht beim HBM (1035 maximal) aber 1020 ist schon sehr wenig. Auch neigt seine zum fiepen und das nicht leise. Aber gut, ich bin kein Freund von Gigabyte, weder bei Mainboards noch bei Grafikkarten.



Ist 1020 so schlecht? Ich mein, meine würde 1100MHz mitmachen bei besserer Kühlung, ansonsten schafft sie jetzt die 1060MHz problemlos, die 1065MHz würde sie auch noch mitmachen whs. Bei 1070MHz tauchen dann die ersten Artefakte auf.


----------



## Ace (27. Oktober 2018)

Also mein HBM läuft Bench stabil und Battlefield1 stabil mit 1130  bin aber noch nicht fertig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Oktober 2018)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Ist 1020 so schlecht? Ich mein, meine würde 1100MHz mitmachen bei besserer Kühlung, ansonsten schafft sie jetzt die 1060MHz problemlos, die 1065MHz würde sie auch noch mitmachen whs. Bei 1070MHz tauchen dann die ersten Artefakte auf.



Ja 1020 sind schlecht,


----------



## Ralle@ (28. Oktober 2018)

@Gurdi

Die Originale Lüfterkurfe ist nicht besonders gut und die Karte hat zu wenig Reserven für den Einsatz in Gehäusen die nicht für Max. Airflow gedacht sind. In einen R5 erreicht die Karte trotz undervolting und neuer Paste knapp 80 Grad, gut 2160p knallt ganz schön auf die GPU aber hier hätte ich mir eine 3 Lüfter Konfiguration gewünscht, mit mehr Fläche.
Aber gut, der Besitzer zockt mit Headset und wartet nur noch auf seine 2080 TI.


@SnaxeX

Ja, 1020 sind schlecht.


----------



## ATIR290 (28. Oktober 2018)

Dann doch lieber die RX 56 Pulse nehmen
Durch das kurze PCB kann die Hitze sich im Gehäuse weniger Staeuen und gleich abgeführt werden... auch weil die Kühlrippen über das PCB langen!


----------



## Gurdi (28. Oktober 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Dann doch lieber die RX 56 Pulse nehmen
> Durch das kurze PCB kann die Hitze sich im Gehäuse weniger Staeuen und gleich abgeführt werden... auch weil die Kühlrippen über das PCB langen!



Ja das stimmt. Aber die Gigabyte die ich habe, hat hervorragende Temperaturen.
Das liegt wahrscheinlich am 56er Chip, der braucht etwas weniger Saft. Sicher hat die Karte nicht solche Reserven wie die Topmodelle, aber als Budgetlösung auf jeden Fall ne Überlegung wert.HotSpot und HBM Temperatur sind klasse auf meiner Karte. Mit dem F5 Bios @Stock war die Karte richtig angenehm von der Lautstärke her.


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. Oktober 2018)

Die letzten beiden Benchmarks sind von einer Vega 56 oder?


----------



## ATIR290 (28. Oktober 2018)

GitHub - Avekvist/oxygen_emission: The rendering engine for the Oxygen game engine

Future plans
Implementation of DirectX, Metal and Vulkan.
Shader implementations (Fragment, Vertex, Geometry, Tesselation, Compute and Primitive shaders).


----------



## Ralle@ (28. Oktober 2018)

@ATIR290

Ist ja alles schön & gut.
Nur was heißt Future plans? Das kann Monate oder Jahre sein. Kann funktionieren, muss aber auch nicht. Ich würde es begrüßen wenn man es hinbekommt, aktuell gibt es aber nichts näheres. Es bleibt halt der fade Beigeschmack für etwas bezahlt zu haben was nicht nutzbar ist, da kommt man sich halt verarscht vor.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (28. Oktober 2018)

8GB Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 64 Nitro+ Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de hat jemand diese Karte mit dem 
Suchergebnis fuer 11651 | Alphacool - the cooling company. Kühler? Bzw. spricht was gegen diese karte/kühler Combi?


----------



## Gurdi (28. Oktober 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> @ATIR290
> 
> Ist ja alles schön & gut.
> Nur was heißt Future plans? Das kann Monate oder Jahre sein. Kann funktionieren, muss aber auch nicht. Ich würde es begrüßen wenn man es hinbekommt, aktuell gibt es aber nichts näheres. Es bleibt halt der fade Beigeschmack für etwas bezahlt zu haben was nicht nutzbar ist, da kommt man sich halt verarscht vor.



Interessant ist ja das sich da seit langem mal was bewegt. Das fehlen der Primitv Shader war definitiv eine Enttäuschung. Bezahlt hat man aber für die Benchmarks aus dem Relasetests und nicht für Sachen die man evtl. mal haben KÖNNTE.
So naiv wird wohl kaum jemand hier gewesen sein. Das die Arch zukünftig besser ziehen wird war absehbar, ob die PS daran sich beteiligen oder nicht spielt eine untergeordnete Rolle.


Zeitdieb13 schrieb:


> 8GB Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 64 Nitro+ Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de hat jemand diese Karte mit dem
> Suchergebnis fuer 11651 | Alphacool - the cooling company. Kühler? Bzw. spricht was gegen diese karte/kühler Combi?



Eine Nitro ist doch ausreichend gekühlt, warum darauf eine WaKü? Da würde ich mir eher ne gebrauchte Ref. holen. Die sind schön kurz und sehr flexibel.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (28. Oktober 2018)

Weil der Mora sich sonst nur für die CPU langweilt ^^ Der gpx wäre auch schon vorhanden bräuchte nur das umrüstpack falls es eins geben wird. Und gebraucht wäre ich nicht bereit mehr wie 350€ für die Karte auszugeben und da ist es nur mit völligem ignorieren des Gewissens machbar^^°


----------



## Gurdi (28. Oktober 2018)

Ok nachvollziehbar. Es gibt aber einen Kühlblock für die Nitro.Das sollte also nicht das Problem sein.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (28. Oktober 2018)

Nen anderen Block als den verlinkten? Nicht extra aus China? Bitte zeigen!


----------



## SnaxeX (28. Oktober 2018)

Irgendwie fallen die Preise gerade für die Nitro, von 590 auf 490€. Zuerst wollte ich mich ärgern, aber he, ich habe die Spiele Codes dazu bekommen und die Red Devil hat den kühleren HBM Speicher.


----------



## Dudelll (28. Oktober 2018)

Gabs letztens sogar ne kurze Zeit für 460€


----------



## SnaxeX (28. Oktober 2018)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Gabs letztens sogar ne kurze Zeit für 460€



Ich weiß eh nicht ob mich das ärgern soll oder nicht (ich könnte die Red Devil sogar noch zurück geben), aber eigentlich bin ich ziemlich zufrieden mit meiner Devil und irgendwie bin ich auch mal froh, dass das Ding läuft. Immerhin sind meine UV/OC Werte relativ gut...

Ich mein, wenns nächstes Jahr dieselbe Leistung für 250€ gibt stört mich das nicht, aber so ne Woche später 100€ gespart haben zu können...da kommt mein innerer Geiz wieder raus^^


----------



## Cleriker (28. Oktober 2018)

Hi Leute. Ich hab den Streit um die Karte verloren. Die Juristen sind der Meinung dass sich ein Antrag auf Nachverfolgung nicht lohnt. Also herauszufinden ob wirklich jemand anderes über seinen Account die Karte angeboten hat. 
Demnach wurde entschieden dem vermeintlichen Verkäufer entscheiden zu lassen ob er mir das überwiesene Geld zurück überweist, oder nicht. Dreimal dürft ihr raten was er gewählt hat.

Ich bin also wieder auf der Suche. Gibt es für die luftgekühlte Karte Founders Edition einen WaKü-Block? Beziehungsweise hat sie ein Standard-PCB?

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## arcDaniel (28. Oktober 2018)

Es ist sehr gut wenn die Preise fallen. Die Vega ist eine sehr gute Karte, sie braucht nur etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit 

Wer in dieser Preisklasse, also um die 500Euro sucht, bekommt och einen deutlich günstigeren FreeSync Monitor, hier wäre das Gesamtpaket der alternative 1080/2070 deutlich teurer. 

In dieser Leistungsklasse, geht meine Empfehlung wirklich eher Richtung Vega, fallen die Preise, umso eher/besser. Sogar drunter also GTX1060/RX580 Leistung würde ich eher zu AMD raten 

Nur wer halt die maximal Verfügbare Leistung haben möchte und kein Problem damit hat, hierfür entsprechend zu zahlen kommt im Moment nicht an Nvidia vorbei. 

Ansonsten macht AMD hier einen bodenständigen Job.


----------



## SnaxeX (28. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Es ist sehr gut wenn die Preise fallen. Die Vega ist eine sehr gute Karte, sie braucht nur etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit
> 
> Wer in dieser Preisklasse, also um die 500Euro sucht, bekommt och einen deutlich günstigeren FreeSync Monitor, hier wäre das Gesamtpaket der alternative 1080/2070 deutlich teurer.
> 
> ...



Ich finde es per se eh super, dass die Preise fallen, weil das letztendlich heißt, dass anscheinend die Fertigung besser ist und nun größere Mengen produziert werden können. Gespannt bin ich, inwiefern die Preise der Vega 56 noch fallen kann oder ob es da einfach ne Grenze gibt und dann die Vega 64 eigentlich der bessere Deal sind.
Gerade mein Freesync Monitor war, warum ich mit dem Kauf einer GTX 1080 gewartet habe (wollte mal komplett auf WaKü umstellen) aber weil AMD da gerade noch rechtzeitig die Kurve bekommen hat, hab ichs gelassen und jetzt werkelt eine Vega bei mir. 

Der nächste Umstieg kommt, wenn es stimmt dass Navi nächstes Jahr nur auf Vega 64 Niveau sein soll, dementsprechend erst 2020, früher kommt also nichts stärkeres


----------



## Dudelll (28. Oktober 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Hi Leute. Ich hab den Streit um die Karte verloren. Die Juristen sind der Meinung dass sich ein Antrag auf Nachverfolgung nicht lohnt. Also herauszufinden ob wirklich jemand anderes über seinen Account die Karte angeboten hat.
> Demnach wurde entschieden dem vermeintlichen Verkäufer entscheiden zu lassen ob er mir das überwiesene Geld zurück überweist, oder nicht. Dreimal dürft ihr raten was er gewählt hat.
> 
> Ich bin also wieder auf der Suche. Gibt es für die luftgekühlte Karte Founders Edition einen WaKü-Block? Beziehungsweise hat sie ein Standard-PCB?
> ...



Hey kannst du die Anfangsstory nochmal verlinken ? Was genau war da denn los?


----------



## Gurdi (28. Oktober 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Hi Leute. Ich hab den Streit um die Karte verloren. Die Juristen sind der Meinung dass sich ein Antrag auf Nachverfolgung nicht lohnt. Also herauszufinden ob wirklich jemand anderes über seinen Account die Karte angeboten hat.
> Demnach wurde entschieden dem vermeintlichen Verkäufer entscheiden zu lassen ob er mir das überwiesene Geld zurück überweist, oder nicht. Dreimal dürft ihr raten was er gewählt hat.
> 
> Ich bin also wieder auf der Suche. Gibt es für die luftgekühlte Karte Founders Edition einen WaKü-Block? Beziehungsweise hat sie ein Standard-PCB?
> ...



Ja das Ref. PCB werkelt einheitlich auf den DHE Karte sowie der LC. Die Boards zwischen V56 und V64 sind absolut identisch dabei.


----------



## Cleriker (28. Oktober 2018)

Die Anzahl der Speicherchips unterscheidet sich demnach nicht, sondern nur die Kapazitäten, richtig?

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## ATIR290 (28. Oktober 2018)

Man munkelt das der 18.11. Treiber bereits die Primitiv Shader aktiv setzen wird.
Sind bereits ausgiebig am Testen.


----------



## Richi1605 (28. Oktober 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Man munkelt das der 18.11. Treiber bereits die Primitiv Shader aktiv setzen wird.
> Sind bereits ausgiebig am Testen.



Quelle ?


----------



## Gurdi (28. Oktober 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der Speicherchips unterscheidet sich demnach nicht, sondern nur die Kapazitäten, richtig?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk



Hmm du willst eine Frontier mit 16GB oder?



ATIR290 schrieb:


> Man munkelt das der 18.11. Treiber bereits die Primitiv Shader aktiv setzen wird.
> Sind bereits ausgiebig am Testen.


Hört sich gut an, dein Wort in Gottes Ohr.


----------



## Cleriker (28. Oktober 2018)

Ja, möchte ich.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dudelll (28. Oktober 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Man munkelt das der 18.11. Treiber bereits die Primitiv Shader aktiv setzen wird.
> Sind bereits ausgiebig am Testen.



Falls das stimmen sollte wärs ja fast ein kleines Weihnachtsgeschenk; )


----------



## Gurdi (28. Oktober 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ja, möchte ich.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk



Dann sind die beiden FE Boards identisch. DIe FE hat 4 HBM Stacks statt zwei und entsprechen einen etwas größeren Kühlerboden da das Package dadurch etwas größer ist. Das musst du dann beachten.


----------



## ATIR290 (28. Oktober 2018)

Zitat:
…. wird dran gearbeitet Zuwachs von 20 bis 22% sind drin ------- leider keine Chance, selbst mit allen aktiven PS wird die 2080 immer schneller sein 


PS
Darf aber nicht mehr schreiben!


----------



## Lighting-Designer (28. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Dann sind die beiden FE Boards identisch. DIe FE hat 4 HBM Stacks statt zwei und entsprechen einen etwas größeren Kühlerboden da das Package dadurch etwas größer ist. Das musst du dann beachten.



Die FE hat auch nur 2 Stacks, jene haben aber 8GB statt 4GB bei der V64/56.

Die Instinct hat doch ein 4096Bit Speicherinterface die Vega FE, 56 und 64 haben "nur" 2048Bit.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Oktober 2018)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Die FE hat auch nur 2 Stacks, jene haben aber 8GB statt 4GB bei der V64/56.
> 
> Die Instinct hat doch ein 4096Bit Speicherinterface die Vega FE, 56 und 64 haben "nur" 2048Bit.



Oh echt. Der Küglerboden der FE war aber etwas größer als der von der Ref bei mir.



ATIR290 schrieb:


> Zitat:
> …. wird dran gearbeitet Zuwachs von 20 bis 22% sind drin ------- leider keine Chance, selbst mit allen aktiven PS wird die 2080 immer schneller sein
> 
> 
> ...



Da bin ich mal gespannt, ich muss sagen zuerst hielt ich deine Aussagen für Quatsch aber deine Belege sind durchaus belastbar, wenn auch spekulativ. Freuen würde es mich.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (28. Oktober 2018)

Vielleicht weil sie stabil sein muss! ?
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Vega-...-Release-AMD-Radeon-Frontier-Edition-1232684/


----------



## moreply (28. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt, ich muss sagen zuerst hielt ich deine Aussagen für Quatsch aber deine Belege sind durchaus belastbar, wenn auch spekulativ. Freuen würde es mich.



Mich würde ja mal interessieren wo ATIR290 Arbeitet, das er zugang zu solchen informationen hat


----------



## Rallyesport (28. Oktober 2018)

Mal was anderes in regelmäßigem Abstand hab ich das Problem das sich der Speichertakt und der SOC Takt nicht mehr heruntertakten. 
Die bleiben wie angewurzelt auf dem eingestelltem Takt. 
Wenn ich die Karte dann auf ausgewogen stelle taktet alles wieder normal, sobald ich Benutzerdefiniert auswähle hab ich wieder die Kacke... 
Dann hilft nur ne Neuinstallation, oder ewig hin und her probieren, das kann doch nicht sein.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (28. Oktober 2018)

Vielleicht haben wir in Zukunft eine neue Quelle für Spekulatius-News auf PCGH im Sommerloch.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Oktober 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Mal was anderes in regelmäßigem Abstand hab ich das Problem das sich der Speichertakt und der SOC Takt nicht mehr heruntertakten.
> Die bleiben wie angewurzelt auf dem eingestelltem Takt.
> Wenn ich die Karte dann auf ausgewogen stelle taktet alles wieder normal, sobald ich Benutzerdefiniert auswähle hab ich wieder die Kacke...
> Dann hilft nur ne Neuinstallation, oder ewig hin und her probieren, das kann doch nicht sein.



Womit hast du übertaktet? Wattman?


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (28. Oktober 2018)

moreply schrieb:


> Mich würde ja mal interessieren wo ATIR290 Arbeitet, das er zugang zu solchen informationen hat



Nein er "kennt" nen Entwickler so vor 10-20 Seiten schrieb er das


----------



## Rallyesport (28. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi, ich mache alles über Wattman, ich finde das Bordwerkzeug das mir AMD da mit dem Treiber mitliefert ausreichend für mich.
Hab keine Ahnung wie die andren tools funzen


----------



## ATIR290 (28. Oktober 2018)

Nope, keinen Entwickler
Anderer aus dem Forum weiss dies da er daran bei der Konkurrenz arbeitet.
Und AMD hat dies schon lange in der Mache, aber erst durch das Aufstocken der RTG wurde dies gelöst, intern!


----------



## Richi1605 (28. Oktober 2018)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt  20% wären der Hammer !


----------



## Cleriker (28. Oktober 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nope, keinen Entwickler
> Anderer aus dem Forum weiss dies da er daran bei der Konkurrenz arbeitet.
> Und AMD hat dies schon lange in der Mache, aber erst durch das Aufstocken der RTG wurde dies gelöst, intern!


Da er "daran bei der Konkurrenz" arbeitet? Bei den grünen also? Bei denen ist doch alles im Treiber aktiv. Oder verstehe ich dich falsch?

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## costa (28. Oktober 2018)

wie gut funktioniert Free Sync? Ich besitze einen 3440 x 1440 Freesync monitor und gedenke einen neuen PC zu bauen und war bis jetzt bei einer RTX 2070, was spräche denn außerdem dafür eine etwas langsamere, über 100W mehr verbrauchende Vega 64 anzuschaffen?


----------



## Gurdi (28. Oktober 2018)

costa schrieb:


> wie gut funktioniert Free Sync? Ich besitze einen 3440 x 1440 Freesync monitor und gedenke einen neuen PC zu bauen und war bis jetzt bei einer RTX 2070, was spräche denn außerdem dafür eine etwas langsamere, über 100W mehr verbrauchende Vega 64 anzuschaffen?



Die Frametimes, Freesync, der bessere Treiber, HBCC Speichererweiterung, aktuell 3 Spiele, Option auf catching the 1080ti.


----------



## Dudelll (28. Oktober 2018)

Hm würd hauptsächlich noch sagen das man die Vega momentan günstiger bekommt


----------



## Gurdi (28. Oktober 2018)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Hm würd hauptsächlich noch sagen das man die Vega momentan günstiger bekommt



Vor allem wenn man eine 56er pimpt und die selbe Leistung für 370 Euro bekommt 
(hab übrigens jetzt ingame benches hinzugefügt)
Make my Gigabyte Vega great again!


----------



## costa (28. Oktober 2018)

Und welche Version wäre da zu empfehlen, eine Sapphire Nitro + ist gerade am günstigsten? Oder sind da andere Designs eher zu empfehlen? Was ist HBCC und welche 3 Spiele? Und wie bekäme man die?

Edit: Mindfactory hatte die Spiele in der Produktinformationen aufgeführt


----------



## Cleriker (28. Oktober 2018)

Die Nitro+ ist die beste und HBCC steht für high bandwich cache controller. 
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Radeo...66623/Specials/HBCC-Gaming-Benchmark-1236099/

AMDs HBCC-Feature kann (in der richtigen Situation) bis zu 70% Mehrperformance bringen | 3DCenter.org

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dudelll (28. Oktober 2018)

Die Nitro ist schon zu empfehlen von den Custom Versionen.Die Spiele gibts im Rahmen einer Promo Aktion Raise the Game Where to Buy | AMD . Wie genau man die bekommt kann ich dir grade nicht sagen, aber da weiß bestimmt jmd. anderes was zu. Vermutlich muss man die Seriennummer o.ä. auf der Amd HP eintragen.


----------



## SnaxeX (28. Oktober 2018)

Sapphire Nitro und Red Devil sind die besten customs (erstere allgemein etwas bessere Temperaturen, zweiteres etwas bessere HBM Temperaturen aber ingesamt nehmen die sichb nichts!)

Danach kommt dann Pulse und die PowerColor, die gibts aber nur für die Vega 56, weil die etwas weniger Abwärme hat und deswegen der kühler nicht ganz so wuchtig sein muss.

Ansonsten kann man per se die Gigabyte und Asus mitnehmen, aber von denen ist per se abzuraten.
Die Temperaturen @stock sind ok aber sie bieten kaum Spielraum was OC/UV betrifft und die anderen Customs sind nun auch im Preis in ähnlichen Regionen weswegen es eigentlich keinen Grund gibt zu diesen beiden zu greifen.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Oktober 2018)

Man muss vom Anbieter einen Code anfordern und diesen auf der AMD Rewards Seite nach einer Anmeldung dort eingeben. Fertig.

Boh ich sag euch Wolfenstein 2 zu benchen ist mit dem Shader Cache dermaßen anstrengend......
Die 56er macht da aber ne sehr gute Figur. Ich lad mal morgen werte hoch, das Spiel ärgert mich wieder wegen dem HBCC.


----------



## RX480 (29. Oktober 2018)

Ace schrieb:


> Hast du da einen link zu ?




Links zu LC@Loop,Umbau von Ragman im Luxx: Bild noch im Alten Gehäuse 
Erfolgte evtl. in mehreren Schritten (Ergebnisse noch mit original WLP)

RX Vega Liquid Radiator Umbau
[Sammelthread] AMD RX VEGA Sammelthread + FAQ - Seite 175
drumherum Talk
Frage zu "speziellem" Custom Loop - Einkaufsliste
WaKü***Quatsch***Thread - Seite 3718


----------



## RX480 (29. Oktober 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Es bleibt halt der fade Beigeschmack ...



Wenn ich Deinen Post lese auch bei mir...
Sehr schade, wenn der Themenstarter die Seite wechselt und persönliche Animositäten gg. AMD ins Spiel bringt.
Viel Spass mit Deiner RTX . (mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit @FullHD)


----------



## arcDaniel (29. Oktober 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wenn ich Deinen Post lese auch bei mir...
> Sehr schade, wenn der Themenstarter die Seite wechselt und persönliche Animositäten gg. AMD ins Spiel bringt.
> Viel Spass mit Deiner RTX . (mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit @FullHD)



???

Im Grunde geht es mir ja ähnlich wie Ralle@. Die Vega ist eine stabile Grafikkarte und in ihrer Leistungsklasse, sowie Preisklasse eine richtige Alternative zu Nvidia. ABER wenn man den Hypetrain von Vega betrachtet und was alles zwecks Verbesserung der Performance angekündigt wurde, weider man die Rohdaten von Vega Betrachtet, mit welcher sie eigentlich eine 1080ti zum Frühstück vernaschen sollte... bleibt halt ein fader Beigeschmack. 

Man muss hier aber auch wieder differenzieren. Es gibt Leute die kaufen eine Grafikkarte und erwarten eine Leistung XY, wie die zustande kommt oder was alles dahinter steckt ist egal. Andere, zu denen ich mich zähle, sind von der Technik begeistert und ich würde sogar (habe ich sogar schon) eine schwächere Karte kaufen um die neue Technik selbst zu erleben. Wenn man dann genau diese neue Techniken erleben will, sie aber nicht kommen, gestrichen werden oder auch auf eine ungewisse Zukunft verschoben werden... ist das schon enttäuschend.

Dennoch kann ich mit gutem Gewissen der ersten von mir genannten Gruppe die Vega Karten empfehlen. Man muss nur das Gesamtbild objektiv und Fair betrachten. Man sollte immer Aufpassen der Euphorie der neuen Hardware der Konkurrenz nicht zu sehr zu verfallen.


----------



## RX480 (29. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> ???


Die LC ist mit PushPull eine sehr feines Kärtchen. Lässt sich sehr angenehm Einstellen für ein brauchbares 24/7. (ACE mit 150W = supi)
Software macht die Hardware. Bei Neutralem LowLevel schauts Gut aus.
Die Ti wird ja vor Allem durch Tess. gepushed, was Keiner bei einer LC auf  64 lässt.

Benchmarks sind mir buggy. Seit 2017 wissen HDR-User wo der Hase lang hoppelt.
Pascal ist einfach zu laggy.


----------



## Ralle@ (29. Oktober 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wenn ich Deinen Post lese auch bei mir...
> Sehr schade, wenn der Themenstarter die Seite wechselt und persönliche Animositäten gg. AMD ins Spiel bringt.
> Viel Spass mit Deiner RTX . (mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit @FullHD)



Welche Seite habe ich denn gewechselt?
Ich habe nach wie vor die Vegas und die GTX bzw. RTX. Wieso darf ich nicht schreiben dass es mich nicht erfreut für etwas bezahlt zu haben was ich nie nutzen kann. Ja, DSLL und Ray Tracing funktionieren aktuell nicht, doch das ändert sich bald, ergo hat mich Nvidia nicht angelogen, AMD dagegen schon. Ich habe mir die Vega zwar nicht extra wegen der Primitive Shader gekauft, dennoch habe ich diese bezahlt. Auch die 2080 TI habe ich mir nicht extra wegen Ray Tracing und DSLL gekauft, sollte das ganze auch nicht so funktionieren dann schreib ich das auch.

Ich versteh nicht warum da gleich ein Nvidia Fan sein soll, wenn man negativ über Vega schreibt. 
Als Fan einer Marke würde ich mir nie ein Produkt der Konkurrenz kaufen. Und danke, ich habe Spaß mit meinen Grafikkarten.


----------



## RX480 (29. Oktober 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> ... Vega zwar nicht extra wegen der Primitive Shader gekauft, dennoch habe ich diese bezahlt



Mir kommen die Tränen. Schlage ein Crowdfunding vor .
Ich geb ne MARK für Dich, damit Du Dir dann den 2.500,-€ ++ Moni für Deine SuperDuper...1300,-€+ kaufen kannst.


----------



## Sharijan (29. Oktober 2018)

Mal ehrlich, würdet ihr der Vega 64 noch eine Kaufempfehlung für 1440p für die letzten und nächsten AAA Titel geben oder doch eher zur 2080 raten?


----------



## arcDaniel (29. Oktober 2018)

Sharijan schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, würdet ihr der Vega 64 noch eine Kaufempfehlung für 1440p für die letzten und nächsten AAA Titel geben oder doch eher zur 2080 raten?



Hängt vom Spiel ab, der vorhandenen Hardware (Bildschirm) und was man ausgeben möchte. Für den Preis einer 2080 bekommt man auch eine Vega + einen halbwegs guten FreeSync Monitor. Hast du nun ein AMD Lastiges Spiel, ist die Vega sicher zu Empfehlen. Ist es ein Nvidia Lastiges Spiel, so kann die Leistungseinbusse durch FreeSync etwas kaschiert werden.

Also JEIN.


----------



## Ralle@ (29. Oktober 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Mir kommen die Tränen. Schlage ein Crowdfunding vor .
> Ich geb ne MARK für Dich, damit Du Dir dann den 2.500,-€ ++ Moni für Deine SuperDuper...1300,-€+ kaufen kannst.



Auf dieser Grundlage soll man mit diskutieren?
Dafür ist mir meine Lebenszeit zu schade.


----------



## Rolk (29. Oktober 2018)

Sharijan schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, würdet ihr der Vega 64 noch eine Kaufempfehlung für 1440p für die letzten und nächsten AAA Titel geben oder doch eher zur 2080 raten?



Das sind völlig unterschiedliche Preisklassen und deshalb nicht wirklich vergleichbar.

Davon mal abgesehen wüsste ich nicht wo eine Vega, auch eine RX56, unter 1440p ins straucheln geraten sollte. Notfalls spielt man eben nicht @maxed out, sondern "nur" auf ultra oder gar high.


----------



## costa (29. Oktober 2018)

Lohnt sich denn eine Vega 64 dann, wenn man bereits einen freeSync monitor hat, obwohl eine RTX2070 schneller ist, weniger verbraucht und nur etwas mehr kostet?


----------



## Rolk (29. Oktober 2018)

costa schrieb:


> Lohnt sich denn eine Vega 64 dann, wenn man bereits einen freeSync monitor hat, obwohl eine RTX2070 schneller ist, weniger verbraucht und nur etwas mehr kostet?



Ein durch freesync tearingfreies Bild ist eine tolle Sache. Wenn man es erst mal gewohnt ist wird man es nicht mehr missen wollen. Geringe fps fühlen sich auch runder an als ohne. Der Stromverbrauch unter Last ist dagegen in einem normalen Gehäuse reine Makulatur, weil kein normaler Mensch soviel Zeit zum zocken hat, dass der Mehrverbrauch gross ins Gewicht fällt.


----------



## Ralle@ (29. Oktober 2018)

Wenn du FreeSync nutzen möchtest ja, dann lohnt die Vega.
Zudem kannst du die Vega undervolten, so wie jede andere Karte auch. Der Verbrauch der in den meisten Tests gemessen wurde, der ist mit Stock Voltage und die ist viel zu hoch.


----------



## Gurdi (29. Oktober 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Mir kommen die Tränen. Schlage ein Crowdfunding vor .
> Ich geb ne MARK für Dich, damit Du Dir dann den 2.500,-€ ++ Moni für Deine SuperDuper...1300,-€+ kaufen kannst.



Lass mal die Kirsche im Dorf. Das fehlen der PS ist auf jeden Fall ärgerlich gewesen, weniger wegen dem eigentlichen fehlen sondern vor allem wegen der mangelnden Kommunikation seitens AMD.
Kein Grund hier jemanden anzufahren.



costa schrieb:


> Lohnt sich denn eine Vega 64 dann, wenn man bereits einen freeSync monitor hat, obwohl eine RTX2070 schneller ist, weniger verbraucht und nur etwas mehr kostet?



Eine günstige 2070 ist nicht schneller als eine gute Vega Custom. Damit eine 2070 schneller ist gegen eine UV Vega muss diese übertaktet werden und verbaucht dann bis zu 270Watt.


> Die Thermal Design Power der ASUS ROG Strix GeForce RTX 2070 OC liegt bei 215 W und damit deutlich über der Founders Edition. Per Power-Limit kann die TDP auf 269 W angehoben werden.



Eine UV V64 liegt ebenfalls bei etwa 280Watt. Die non A Chips erreichen maximal die Leistung der Stockkarten mit A Chip. Heißt auf gut deutsch, damit die 2070 schneller ist als eine getweakte Vega muss diese deutlich übertaktet werden, verbaucht dann aber genau so viel etwa oder nur marginal weniger. Bisjen billiger ist dann auch so ne Sache, da die A Chips um die 600 Euro kosten.


----------



## costa (29. Oktober 2018)

Das lässt Vega natürlich viel interessanter Erscheinen und das geht auch meistens oder wie? Ich hasse tearing, wenn da FreeSync erfolgreich Abhilfe schaffen kann, wäre es mir das wert. 
Gibt es hier Erfahrungswerte zur Vega 64 in 3440 x 1440?


----------



## Gurdi (29. Oktober 2018)

costa schrieb:


> Das lässt Vega natürlich viel interessanter Erscheinen und das geht auch meistens oder wie? Ich hasse tearing, wenn da FreeSync erfolgreich Abhilfe schaffen kann, wäre es mir das wert.
> Gibt es hier Erfahrungen zu Vega 64 in 3440 x 1440?



Das ist die perfekte Auflösung für die Karte. Ich zocke am liebsten via VSR in 3200x1800.


----------



## Dudelll (29. Oktober 2018)

costa schrieb:


> Lohnt sich denn eine Vega 64 dann, wenn man bereits einen freeSync monitor hat, obwohl eine RTX2070 schneller ist, weniger verbraucht und nur etwas mehr kostet?



Lohnen ist halt so eine Sache. Von der Leistung her tun such beide nicht viel, wobei die 2070 vor allen in nicht so bekannten spielen und nicht AAA spielen schneller sein wird. 

Wenn du etwas mit der vega nicht mehr spielen kannst wirste das aber mit der 2070 auch nicht mehr spielen können. 

Die vega erfordert aber etwas feintuning, wenn du das nicht machen willst und das Geld nicht so wichtig ist nimm die 2070.

Wenn du Spaß an "Tuning" hast, Freesync nutzen willst und etwas weniger ausgeben möchtest nimm die Vega.

Ob Freesync wichtig ist oder nicht daran scheiden sich vermutlich die Geister. Ich hab nen Freesync Monitor mit 144hz benutze es aber persönlich nicht weil ich ehrlich gesagt den Unterschied nicht merke. Kann natürlich sein das es was bringt wenn die fps unter 60fps rutschen, allerdings reduzier ich dann lieber die Details, gibt aber wie gesagt auch andere Meinungen.


----------



## Ralle@ (29. Oktober 2018)

Ja es scheiden sich die Geister.
Free / Gsync möchte ich persönlich aber nicht mehr missen. man gewöhnt sich einfach zu schnell daran und dann geht es einfach nicht mehr ohne, vor allem hat man bei Freesync eine große Auswahl.  Der er schon einen Freesync Monitor hat, würde ich da einfach das schnellste von Vega nehmen.


----------



## costa (29. Oktober 2018)

Danke für eure informative Antworten, ja dann werde ich wohl eine sapphire nitro+ bestellen

Ein 500W Netzteil sollte ja immer für eine Vega 64 & Ryzen 1600 OC  ausreichen, oder?


----------



## Gurdi (29. Oktober 2018)

costa schrieb:


> Danke für eure informative Antworten, ja dann werde ich wohl eine sapphire nitro+ bestellen
> 
> Ein 500W Netzteil sollte ja immer für eine Vega 64 & Ryzen 1600 OC  ausreichen, oder?



Nein nicht immer, mit UV aber schon.


----------



## Rolk (29. Oktober 2018)

Kommt aufs Netzteil an, würde ich sagen. Wo 500W drauf steht sind nicht immer 500W drin.


----------



## defender197899 (29. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe  zur Konkurenz gegriffen  ( trotz Freesync Monitor ) weil  letztes jahr  usus war min 600 W für eine Vega  und  viele hier  auch bei einem 500W E10  eher dazu geraten haben dort keine  Vega mit laufen zu lassen .


----------



## tobse2056 (29. Oktober 2018)

Bei mir läuft die Kombination von Vega64 @ 220ASIC ,  Ryzen 1800X @ 1,35v  und BQ 500 Watt  E10 problemlos.
Wenn das Netzteil alle nötigen Schutzschaltungen besitzt wird es halt im schlimmsten Fall einfach ausgehen.


----------



## Zwock7420 (29. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe meine Referenz V64 ne Zeit lang mit nem Superfolwer Golden Silent 500W Fanless Netzteil betrieben... Unterbau AMD FX 9590! Also so viel dazu... der Kühlkörper am NT (zugegebenermaßen als 80+ Platinum auch nicht anders zu erwarten) ist grad mal Handwarm geworden...


----------



## Gurdi (29. Oktober 2018)

Es geht meistens, aber ne Garantie aussprechen würde ich nicht. Der Käufer muss sich ja im klaren sein darüber das ein neues NT oder aber UV von nöten sind in der Kombination. Außerdem kommt es ja auch auf seine OC Ambitionen an.

Hab die Giga 56 jetzt durch Wolfenstein geqüalt.
Sieht ganz nett aus  Für die P99 muss die Turing noch was stricken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## costa (29. Oktober 2018)

Sonst guckt in mein Profil, ich habe eine Kaufberatung gerade noch offen. Ich will den R 5 2600 OCen und noch ein Vega 64 betreiben, als Netzteil hatte ich mir ein Teilmodulares bequiet 500W @88% Effizienz Netzteil ausgesucht. Für das System hatte ich 400-450W max geschätzt, sollte ausreichen, oder?


----------



## Gurdi (29. Oktober 2018)

Nimm ne Nummer größer wenn du neu baust, das kostet vielleicht 10 Euro mehr.


----------



## Elistaer (29. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Dann sind die beiden FE Boards identisch. DIe FE hat 4 HBM Stacks statt zwei und entsprechen einen etwas größeren Kühlerboden da das Package dadurch etwas größer ist. Das musst du dann beachten.


Wenn @Cleriker schreibt er möchte eine glaube im ruhig da ist er nicht so


@Cleriker der R5 2600 rennt wie eine 1.

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sharijan (29. Oktober 2018)

Gibt es vielleicht irgendwo nen deutschen Undervolting Guide für die Vega 64 von Sapphire oder Asus? Googelt spuckt da irgendwie nix aus. Hab leider von Undervolting usw absolut keine Ahnung, bei meiner 980ti spiel ich nur mit dem Afterburner rum


----------



## SnaxeX (29. Oktober 2018)

Sharijan schrieb:


> Gibt es vielleicht irgendwo nen deutschen Undervolting Guide für die Vega 64 von Sapphire oder Asus? Googelt spuckt da irgendwie nix aus. Hab leider von Undervolting usw absolut keine Ahnung, bei meiner 980ti spiel ich nur mit dem Afterburner rum



Wozu Google wenn es das eh hier im Unterforum gibt? 
AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 und RX Vega 56 Overclocking/Undervolting-Thread

Ob die Vega von Sapphire oder Asus ist macht von der reinen Funktion keinen Unterschied sondern nur von den Temperaturen her.

Ich benutze Wattmann, das reicht per de wenn man sie etwas anpassen will - ich spiele so mit cirka 200 Watt an Realverbrauch.


----------



## Elistaer (29. Oktober 2018)

costa schrieb:


> Sonst guckt in mein Profil, ich habe eine Kaufberatung gerade noch offen. Ich will den R 5 2600 OCen und noch ein Vega 64 betreiben, als Netzteil hatte ich mir ein Teilmodulares bequiet 500W @88% Effizienz Netzteil ausgesucht. Für das System hatte ich 400-450W max geschätzt, sollte ausreichen, oder?


Der R5 2600 ist wirklich gut wobei wenn man nicht vorhat auf Zen2 zu gehen würde ich eher den R7 2700X nehmen damit bist du eine Spur besser dazu noch G.SKILL 3200er CL14 ram und ein gutes X470 Mainboard und alles ist in Ordnung. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rallyesport (29. Oktober 2018)

Ich würde alleine schon wegen der ROG Arez Geschichte nen Bogen um Asus machen... 
Mein nächtest Board wird auch wieder nen Asrock... 

Übrigens Lappi läuft wieder, das Netzteil war strulli. Jetzt kann die Party weiter gehen


----------



## Elistaer (29. Oktober 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ich würde alleine schon wegen der ROG Arez Geschichte nen Bogen um Asus machen...
> Mein nächtest Board wird auch wieder nen Asrock...
> 
> Übrigens Lappi läuft wieder, das Netzteil war strulli. Jetzt kann die Party weiter gehen


Ich habe das normale Taichi und es macht keine Probleme die angeblichen Unterschiede bzw Mängel beim BIOS weil RAM OC ein unter part ist empfinde ich sogar als positiv da nicht jeder damit umgehen weiß. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## costa (29. Oktober 2018)

Auf die Gefahr hin langsam zu nerven, würdet ihr eher auf einen Vega Refresh in 7nm warten und stattdessen jetzt ein rx 580 oder so kaufen oder doch jetzt schon eine Vega 64


----------



## arcDaniel (29. Oktober 2018)

costa schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin langsam zu nerven, würdet ihr eher auf einen Vega Refresh in 7nm warten und stattdessen jetzt ein rx 580 oder so kaufen oder doch jetzt schon eine Vega 64



Nach meinem Kenntnisstand kommt gar keine Vega 7nm für den Gaming Bereich


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dudelll (29. Oktober 2018)

Warten kann man immer.

Es soll aber kein vega gaming Ableger in 7nm kommen. Falls das überraschend doch passieren sollte würd ich aber denken das der in anderen preisregionen liegt, weil der Chip recht groß und der Prozess noch sehr neu ist. 

Alles in allem denke ich das erst mit Navi Mitte/Ende 2019 was neues über/mit vega Leistung kommen wird bei amd


----------



## Ace (29. Oktober 2018)

costa schrieb:


> Danke für eure informative Antworten, ja dann werde ich wohl eine sapphire nitro+ bestellen
> 
> Ein 500W Netzteil sollte ja immer für eine Vega 64 & Ryzen 1600 OC  ausreichen, oder?



Kauf die ein *be quiet! Straight Power 11 mit 550W *das langt und ist gut,dazu Modular 80+ Gold.


----------



## Gurdi (29. Oktober 2018)

costa schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin langsam zu nerven, würdet ihr eher auf einen Vega Refresh in 7nm warten und stattdessen jetzt ein rx 580 oder so kaufen oder doch jetzt schon eine Vega 64



Warten auf Basis von Spekulationen ist meist keine gute Idee. Aktuell sind die Verkäufe bei GraKas niedrig und damit auch die Preise. Zudem gibts aktuell noch das recht attraktive Spielepaket,


----------



## Dunnlock (29. Oktober 2018)

Hat jemand schonmal den Grafikspeicher voll gehabt, mit eingeschalteten HBCC?

Ich hatte gestern das Problem das dieser voll war, aus welchen Grund auch immer, und ich dann Standbilder und Grafikfehler hatte. Bei den Standbildern ist die CPU dann auf 90 - 100% Auslastung gesprungen.
Desweiteren blieb der Grafikspeicher auch gefüllt, als ich das Speil beendet und neu gestartet hatte. Es blieb nur ein neustart des Systems übrig, dann war auch alles wieder in Butter.
Aber fragt mich jetzt nicht wie ich den so voll bekommen habe.


----------



## SnaxeX (29. Oktober 2018)

costa schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin langsam zu nerven, würdet ihr eher auf einen Vega Refresh in 7nm warten und stattdessen jetzt ein rx 580 oder so kaufen oder doch jetzt schon eine Vega 64



Navi kommt nächstes Jahr irgendwann in der 2. Jahreshälfte und soll cirka Vega 64 Leistung bringen. Kann sein, dass sie drunter oder etwas drüber liegt, das weiß so keiner - genauso nicht wie der Verbrauch aussehen wird. Ich habe mir daher jetzt eine Vega 64 gekauft, um einerseits von der neueren Architektur im CPU Overhead zu profitieren und meinen Freesync Monitor weiter benutzen zu können (also Freesync, dass der Monitor auch so funktioniert weiß ich eh^^)

Sprich ich habe die Leistung vom nächsten Jahr schon jetzt, zahl aber etwas mehr.


----------



## arcDaniel (29. Oktober 2018)

Mir würde es reichen wenn Navi bezüglich der Daten auch entsprechend Leistung bringt.

Ich habe keine Lust mehr AMD Karten zu sehen die nur auf dem Papier glänzen. 

Damit will ich wieder nicht sagen, dass Vega schlecht ist, dennoch wirkte Vega mit den ersten offiziellen Daten wie ein Ti Killer, danach kam die Ernüchterung.

Ich wünsche mir, dass AMD das bei den GPUs gelingt, was ihnen bei den CPUs mit Ryzen gelang.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cleriker (29. Oktober 2018)

Bis jetzt verstehe ich diese Diskussion um Vega nicht! AMD hat mit Einführung der RX Modelle zur Rebellion aufgerufen. Wohlgemerkt Rebellion, nicht Revolution. Also hartnäckig bleiben und nicht vom Thron stürzen. Man muss sich schon immer die Frage stellen warum jemand ein bestimmtes Wort wählt. Rebellion ist eindeutig. 
Zudem hat AMD im Januar 2016 klar gesagt dass die RTG vorerst nur noch auf Sparflamme laufen wird und man wenn überhaupt über refrechs froh sein kann. Später kam die Aussage bezüglich Vega, dass man die schnellste Karte der Konkurrenz packen wird. Das war zu der Zeit die 1080, welche bis Vega Release aber noch treiberseitig zugelegt hat. 

Ich habe auch auf Vega gewartet, aber von leeren Versprechungen weiß ich nichts. Alle absoluten Aussagen seitens AMD, kamen auch exakt so. Nur die Fans und ihr selbstgebauter Hypetrain wurden enttäuscht. Das ist aber mMn nicht AMD anzukreiden.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## canx66 (29. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

brauche dringend Hilfe, sorry, dass ich euch störe.

mein System:
BS: Windows 10 Pro
Mainboard: ASUS ROG B350-F Strix
CPU: ASUS Ryzen 5 1600X
GPU: Nvidia GTX 1050 TI 
Netzteil: 620 Watt Seasonic S12II Bronze 
RAM: Kingston HyperX Predator HX430C15PB3/8 DDR4 8GB PC 3000

Die GTX hat mir nicht gereicht, sodass ich eine RX Vega 64 OC von ASUS (wegen meinem FreeSync Monitor) gekauft habe. Die ist heute angekommen. 
Voller Freude habe ich die alte entfernt, die neue rein, alle Stecker kontrolliert. Pc gestartet, alles läuft. Ich war gerade dabei den Treiber zu installieren (habe davor alles gelöscht von der alten mit DDU). Mitten der Installation ist der Pc abgestürzt und jetzt steck ich im „ReparaturModus“ fest. Komme weder ins Windows, noch in den abgesicherten Modus. 

Mein Board sollte es eig unterstützen. BiOs ist auch aktuell. Stromzufuhr reicht auch (habe sogar 2 Separate Kabel genommen 2x8Pin), Bios auf Default gestellt.

Ich weiss nicht mehr weiter. Was kann ich tun? Würde ein BIOS Reset mit der Batterie helfen?

Bitte helft mir! Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Ralle@ (29. Oktober 2018)

Ich würde mal wieder die 1050 TI rein und prüfen ob der PC hochfährt.
Bye the Way, wie alt ist das Sea Sonic NT?


----------



## Dunnlock (29. Oktober 2018)

Hast du die alte Karte nochmal eingesteckt und neu gestartet?
Ansonsten mal den Rechner im abgesicherten Modus starten. Ich glaube mit F8 kommst du in das Windows auswahl Menü.
Alternativ Windows USB Stick erstellen.


----------



## canx66 (29. Oktober 2018)

Werde ich jetzt machen. Es ist nicht einmal 1 Jahr alt. Im Internet haben angeblich viele Leute solche Probleme. Wenn sowas echt „normal“ ist werde ich die Vega zurückschicken und mir die RTX 2070 holen. Da verzichte ich lieber auf FreeSync, besser als solche Probleme zu haben.


----------



## Dunnlock (29. Oktober 2018)

Ich hatte bisher keine solcher Probleme. Und ich nutze AMD/ATI Karten seit der 9600Pro


----------



## moreply (29. Oktober 2018)

Das Seasonic darfst du direkt entsorgen. Das hat einen bescheidenden HY-510N Sicherungschip, dem ich absolut kein vertrauen schenke. 

Dazu kommt noch das das ding technisch absolut altbacken ist, Gruppenreguliert etc. War schon beim Release nicht besonders toll, kurz gesagt mit der größte mist den Seasonic je verzapft hat...

Ach und ne RTX 2070 wird dir nicht viel helfen, da geht das Netzteil im besten fall direkt aus...


----------



## Haui92 (29. Oktober 2018)

Hi, hat jemand eine Sapphire Nitro+ Vega 64 und weiß welche Schalterstellung für welches Bios ist? Es soll ja irgendwie eins zum Energie sparen da sein und eines für mehr Leistung. 
Und weiß auch jemand welches Bios ich nehmen sollte wenn ich UV/OC mache?

Danke


----------



## Rallyesport (29. Oktober 2018)

Ich würde wohl gerne wissen wo im Internet die ganzen leute mit diesem Problem sind  
Wenn dein PC im Reperaturmodus feststeckt hat das eher weniger was mit der Karte sondern eher mit der Treiberdeinstallation zu tun,da hast du dir was zerschossen, dafür kann aber die Vega nix


----------



## Gurdi (29. Oktober 2018)

canx66 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> brauche dringend Hilfe, sorry, dass ich euch störe.
> 
> ...



Du hast dir mit DDU Files gekillt die du nicht killen solltest, das ist alles. Da kann die Karte und der AMD Treiber wahrscheinlich wenig für. Auch hat eine Karte nichts mit deinem Defekt in Windows zu tun. Es war schlicht unnötig DDU ohne Grund zu verwenden, am besten wahrscheinlich auch noch ohne abgesicherten Modus gell....

Setz das Betriebssystem neu auf und mach ne frische Installation, danach läuft das.



Haui92 schrieb:


> Hi, hat jemand eine Sapphire Nitro+ Vega 64 und weiß welche Schalterstellung für welches Bios ist? Es soll ja irgendwie eins zum Energie sparen da sein und eines für mehr Leistung.
> Und weiß auch jemand welches Bios ich nehmen sollte wenn ich UV/OC mache?
> 
> Danke



Zur Belnde hin Performancebios, von Ihr Weg Powersave.


----------



## Cleriker (29. Oktober 2018)

canx66 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> brauche dringend Hilfe, sorry, dass ich euch störe.
> 
> ...


Leg den Rechner mal auf die Seite. Also so hin, dass die Karte nicht hängt, sondern im PCI-E Steckplatz steht und mit ihrem Gewicht darauf lastet. Diese Symptome kenne ich nur in Verbindung mit nicht richtig sitzenden Karten, oder (und da gebe ich meinem vorposter recht), mit selbst verzapften Problemen durch DDU. 
Warum nutzt ihr das alle? Das sollte die Option sein wenn sonst nichts klappt. Statt der Karte die Schuld zu geben, solltest du lieber mal nvidia fragen wo die sich überall rein schreiben, dass das vollständige entfernen ihrer Software solche Folgen hat.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (29. Oktober 2018)

Da seasonic gibt’s seit 2010, denke das es auch nicht optimal für die Vega ist, trotz 5jahre Garantie.


----------



## canx66 (29. Oktober 2018)

Also meint ihr, dass das Problem nicht an der Graka, nicht am Netzteil. Sondern an der Art der Driver Installtion liegt? Seid ihr euch sicher, dass eine NeuInstallation von Windows helfen wird? Ich will das nicht umsonst machen. An was kann es denn sonst liegen?


----------



## Gurdi (29. Oktober 2018)

canx66 schrieb:


> Also meint ihr, dass das Problem nicht an der Graka, nicht am Netzteil. Sondern an der Art der Driver Installtion liegt? Seid ihr euch sicher, dass eine NeuInstallation von Windows helfen wird? Ich will das nicht umsonst machen. An was kann es denn sonst liegen?



Mach es, es wird helfen.


----------



## canx66 (29. Oktober 2018)

BTW: komme mit der alten Graka auch nicht in Windows. Was ist das Problem? Okey ich werde es machen, hoffe es funktioniert. Wie stelle ich die Installation an dann in dem Fall?


----------



## moreply (29. Oktober 2018)

Ein neues Netzteil steht außer Diskussion sorry. Wenn du nicht keine lust auf Kaputte Hardware in nächster zeit hast hole dir ein neues. Gleiches gilt wenn du eine RTX 2070 kaufst...

Für ein neues Netzteil würde ich, eins der folgenden in betracht ziehen:

750w Be Quiet Straight Power E11

750w Be Quiet Pure Power 10 

Bit Fenix Whisper-M 750w

Zum anderem Problem, ich würde auf jeden fall eine Neuinstallation machen. Dir wurden auch bereits andere Lösungsansätze gennant. Wenn du kein Feedback dazu gibts kann dir nicht helfen

Neuinstallation > Media Creation Tool runterladen > Bootbaren USB Stick erstellen > USB Stick im Bios auswählen > Rest erklärt dir Windows.


----------



## canx66 (29. Oktober 2018)

Warum ist ein neues Netzteil denn so wichtig? Mein Netzteil ist in den meisten Tests sehr gut. Die Versorgung wird auch reichen. Kannst du mir genauer erläutern warum ich ein neues kaufen soll? Ich meine ist ja nicht so, dass ein neues NT günstig ist.

Ich weiss schon wie man Windows neu installiert. Meine Frage ist eher ob ich denn nun bei der Treiber Installation auf etwas achten muss?


----------



## moreply (29. Oktober 2018)

canx66 schrieb:


> Warum ist ein neues Netzteil denn so wichtig? Mein Netzteil ist in den meisten Tests sehr gut. Die Versorgung wird auch reichen. Kannst du mir genauer erläutern warum ich ein neues kaufen soll? Ich meine ist ja nicht so, dass ein neues NT günstig ist.



Ja in Tests von 2008 Der letze ist von 2015, ach und Seasonic verwendet seit 2008 die selbe Plattform.

Warum du das Netzteil tauschen solltest hab ich dir bereits hier erläutert:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/485138-amd-rx-vega-laberthread-703.html#post9569863

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/485138-amd-rx-vega-laberthread-704.html#post9569899

Mal was allgemeines zu Netzteilen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...aming-pc-wqhd-intel-oder-amd.html#post9556392

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...c-bitte-mal-drueber-schaun-3.html#post7372228


----------



## canx66 (29. Oktober 2018)

Alles klar Danke! Dann komm ich an einem  neuem Netzteil nicht vorbei. Werde 1 von deinen Empfehlungen nehmen. Welches ist das Beste? Hab jetzt die alte Graka drin. Windows startet immer noch nicht. Komme wahrscheinlich an einer Neuinstallation auch nicht vorbei. Die Vega bleibt da, bis das neue Netzteil kommt. Das wäre jetzt die Beste Lösung oder? Was meint ihr?


----------



## Rallyesport (30. Oktober 2018)

Installiere erstmal neu, dann sollte es schon laufen. 
Unabhängig davon kaufst du dir ein neues Netzteil, das Netzteil (was du besitzt)wird jetzt nicht sofort deinen PC schrotten, aber anzuraten ist das schon.
Wenn du ein recht neues E10 bekommst (gebraucht) oder günstig, kannst du dies auch nutzen, das mache ich z.B. in Verbindung mit meiner Vega und das funzt auch, aber nicht unter 600 Watt rumfuhrwerken, das ist nicht Fisch nicht Fleisch. 
Danach solltest du für alle Eventualitäten gerüstet sein!


----------



## canx66 (30. Oktober 2018)

Dankesehr! Ich geh jetzt dennoch auf Nummer sicher und mach alles rein, wenn das neue Netzteil da ist. Ich hatte schon einmal eine fatale Tragödie wo mein PC angefangen hat zu rauchen und zu brennen wegen dem Netzteil (China Böller). Das be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER 11 CM 750W habe ich gerade bestellt deshalb und mach alles wieder von neu. Danke euch! Ich werde mich melden, falls es doch noch was gibt.


----------



## Ace (30. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe es als 650 Watt mit der Vega 64 und mein 8600k ist auch OC das ist mehr als genug,sogar das 550 Watt reicht  da aus.


----------



## ATIR290 (30. Oktober 2018)

Ich einen RyZen+ 2600X
2 HD´s
1x SSD
 und eine RX Vega Referenz UV mit 1450 Mhz
und ein BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 11 zu 650 Watt!


----------



## Rallyesport (30. Oktober 2018)

Ace schrieb:


> Ich habe es als 650 Watt mit der Vega 64 und mein 8600k ist auch OC das ist mehr als genug,sogar das 550 Watt reicht  da aus.



Warum werden immer und immer wieder Netzteile mit 550W empfohlen, das hatten wir nun schon so oft hier und haben das durchgekaut. 
Ich kann mir auch nen Auto mit 75kw kaufen um dauerhaft auf der Autobahn Kilometer zu schrubben, macht man normalerweise aber auch nicht.


----------



## Dudelll (30. Oktober 2018)

Netzteile arbeiten an ihrer Spezifikation effizienter und 550w Netzteile sind günstiger. Wenn man die 10 Euro mehr für ein 650w Netzteil über hat find ich aber auch man sollte die ruhig nehmen, besonders wenn man vllt doch mal stärker übertakten will. 
Von den vllt. 2 % weniger Effizienz wird jetzt wirklich niemand arm : p

Glaub das ganze kommt eher daher das viele einfach günstige Netzteile mit 750w etc. nehmen und dann ist ein gutes Netzteil mit weniger Leistung für den gleichen Preis natürlich eher zu empfehlen als ein China Böller.


----------



## Rallyesport (30. Oktober 2018)

Ja das stimmt wohl, nur die gefahr ist dann halt noch höher das sie sich nen 500Watt Chinaböller nehmen und grad dann die ganze Chosse hoch geht.
Und wir haben ja auch schon oft genug gesehen und gelesen das es manchmal Spannungsspitzen gibt und die blasen einem den PC dann einfach aus, doof wenn das grad mitten im Spiel passiert und dann eventuell sogar das eigene Team verliert oder so.
Und vor allem immer die Empfehlungen zu Netzteilen von Leuten die keine Vega haben.


----------



## Ralle@ (30. Oktober 2018)

Ein billig NT kann so viel Watt haben wie es will.
Bei einer High End Karte oder gar High End System wird es sich ausschalten (wenn man glück hat) oder hochgehen und den ganzen PC mitnehmen. Habe ich schon zu oft gesehen. Da hieß es dann aber ich habe mich doch an die Hersteller vorgaben gehalten und ein Hausnummer 750W NT gekauft. Die Industrie sollte da endlich mal umdenken. Niemand hat was davon wenn der Hersteller XY ein Billig NT verkauft, der Kunde ist am ende der Dumme und kauft beim nächsten mal ein besseres von einen anderen Hersteller.


----------



## Cydras (30. Oktober 2018)

Das mit den Netzteilen stimmt auf jeden Fall, ich hatte einmal ein geiles Erlebnis xD
Ein Freund hatte mal ein billiges 500W Xilence Netzteil im PC, und der ging irgendwann nicht mehr an, da hat er den abgebaut und zu mir gebracht zum checken. Ich hatte nur das Stromkabel reingesteckt und auf den Power Button des PCs gedrückt und auf einmal kam da eine kleine Stichflamme heraus und es waren kleine Blitze zu sehen 

Ich habe ein BeQuiet Straight Power 11 mit 650W im System, läuft mir meiner Vega64 sehr gut. Hab beide Anschlüsse der GPU aber nur an einem Kabel dran. Läuft mit OC GPU, OC CPU, OC RAM, 3SSDs, 1 Pumpe und 9 Lüfter


----------



## arcDaniel (30. Oktober 2018)

Das Netzteil ist ein extrem wichtiges Bauteil in einem PC, leider wird es all zu oft vernachlässigt. Manche bauen einen PC im Wert von mehreren Tausend Euro zusammen und dann kommt ein 20Euro Netzteil rein.... 

Das Problem sind oft nicht der normale Verbrauch, jedoch die Spikes, welche man nur mit speziellen Messgeräten messen kann. Der Verbrauch ist halt das Tückische bei neuer Hardware, in der Regel wird dieser immer geringer, die Spikes manchmal aber sogar höher. 

Was ich aber anmerken will, es gibt auch noch andere gute Marken wie nur BeQuiet, sowie hat(hatte, ich kenne nicht alle aktuellen Modelle) auch BeQuiet Schrott im Programm.


----------



## canx66 (30. Oktober 2018)

Hab das be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER 11 CM 750W gestern schon bestellt. Das passt so. Lieber zu viel als zu wenig. Und von der Qualität ist es glaub ich auch einer der Besten, oder? Die Spezifikation ist auch der neue Standart, soweit ich weiss.


----------



## RX480 (30. Oktober 2018)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Netzteile arbeiten an ihrer Spezifikation effizienter



Glaub ich eher net,  das Volllast eff. ist.

Ein größeres NT wird weniger Warm und hat daher weniger Widerstand und entspr. weniger Verlust.
(dito auch für die Spawas auf den Grakas; 105°C kann Da net gut sein)


btw.
Sollte nicht von der W10-DVD aus eine Reparatur/Wiederherstellung möglich sein, bevor man Neu installiert.


----------



## arcDaniel (30. Oktober 2018)

Der Ideale Wirkungsgrad hat ein Netzteil in der Regel bei 50% Last. Ab ist 20% die Effizienz meist schon sehr gut und ab etwa 80% nimmt sie wieder ab. Der Bereicht von etwa 30-70% Belastung schwankt die Effizienz zwar, aber nicht bedeutend. 

 Somit sollte man sich ein Netzteil aussuchen was eben in diesem Bereich arbeiten kann, je nach System. Da man aber auch oft im Leerlauf hängt und hier die Belastung eher gering ist, sollte man kein zu dickes Netzteil nehmen da man sonst hier im Einstelligen % Bereich ist und die Effizient nicht sonderlich gut ist.

Erst bei Netzteilen von 80+ Titanium wird der 10% Bereich vorgegeben und der Wirkungsgrad muss über 90% liegen. 

Für den Betrieb einer Vega und einem Durchschnittlichen restlichen System (AM4 oder 115X) würde ich Minimum ein 550W nehmen bis max 750W. Es kann aber Sonderfälle gäben wo ein dickeres dennoch nützlich wäre. 

Ein Multi-Rail ist meist ratsamer, da einen Tick sicherer, jedoch muss man hier mehr aufpassen wie man es anschließt. Eine Rail pro 8-Pin.


----------



## RX480 (30. Oktober 2018)

Meiner Erfahrung nach sind die Treiber seit 2017 auch besser geworden. Vega boostet nicht mehr so chaotisch wie 2017.
TH müsste da mal einen Nachtest zu den Spikes machen.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (30. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Der Ideale Wirkungsgrad hat ein Netzteil in der Regel bei 50% Last. Ab ist 20% die Effizienz meist schon sehr gut und ab etwa 80% nimmt sie wieder ab. Der Bereicht von etwa 30-70% Belastung schwankt die Effizienz zwar, aber nicht bedeutend.
> 
> Somit sollte man sich ein Netzteil aussuchen was eben in diesem Bereich arbeiten kann, je nach System. Da man aber auch oft im Leerlauf hängt und hier die Belastung eher gering ist, sollte man kein zu dickes Netzteil nehmen da man sonst hier im Einstelligen % Bereich ist und die Effizient nicht sonderlich gut ist.
> 
> ...



Gut, aber die Leistung und die Effizienz ist ja die eine Sache, die "Güte" eine andere. Ich hatte lange eine 390x Devil Liquid mit +200mv aufm Core + nen stark übertakteten FX8320 mit nem 500w Netzteil von BeQuiet laufen... Das hätte von den Maximalen Watt her auch nicht gehen sollen... Da hab ich mich das aber getraut.
Bei dem BeQuiet ist auf die Schutzmechanismen Verlass. Mit nem XSilence/LC-Power oder sowas kannst du das vergessen. Wenn du das BeQuiet überlastest geht's aus. Wenn du so nen China-Böller überlastest killst du 1. ggf. Hardware, 2. kann das wie oben sehr lustig beschrieben in Flammen aufgehen und 3. resultiert das oft in ganz komischen Verhalten. Am Netzteil sollte man nicht sparen aber man muss es auch nicht überdimensionieren. Ggf. reichen 630w mit ner Vega 64, mit 650 ist man auf der sicheren Seite. 700+ halte ich für eigentlich zu viel. Wenn man's sich leisten kann, klar, warum nicht. Aber wenn man sparen will reichen 650 auch. Platin-Effizienz ist auch so ein nice-to-have, Aber Gold ist auch schon gut. 

Ich finde aber den Hersteller wichtiger. BeQuiet ist gut (aus eigener Erfahrung), Seasonic schein gut zu sein (da hab ich keine Erfahrung mit, aber alle Empfehlen die Dinger), EVGA ist gut und bei Corsair kommt's auf die Serie an. Ich würde halt was kaufen mit gescheiten Schutzmechanismen...

Also, ja Überdimensionierung ist aufgrund der Effizienz ein Problem, aber ich finde tatsächlich Bauqualität wichtiger. Lieber ein kleineres besseres als ein größeres schlechteres.


----------



## RX480 (30. Oktober 2018)

Wer jetzt einen Bastel-PC neu zusammenbaut tauscht mindestens 1x die CPU und 2x die Graka bevor EOL.
Da macht Sparen  von 10,-€  keinen Sinn. (pack 100W drauf und man hat nicht alle 2 Jahre Kopfschmerzen)


----------



## arcDaniel (30. Oktober 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Gut, aber die Leistung und die Effizienz ist ja die eine Sache, die "Güte" eine andere. Ich hatte lange eine 390x Devil Liquid mit +200mv aufm Core + nen stark übertakteten FX8320 mit nem 500w Netzteil von BeQuiet laufen... Das hätte von den Maximalen Watt her auch nicht gehen sollen... Da hab ich mich das aber getraut.
> Bei dem BeQuiet ist auf die Schutzmechanismen Verlass. Mit nem XSilence/LC-Power oder sowas kannst du das vergessen. Wenn du das BeQuiet überlastest geht's aus. Wenn du so nen China-Böller überlastest killst du 1. ggf. Hardware, 2. kann das wie oben sehr lustig beschrieben in Flammen aufgehen und 3. resultiert das oft in ganz komischen Verhalten. Am Netzteil sollte man nicht sparen aber man muss es auch nicht überdimensionieren. Ggf. reichen 630w mit ner Vega 64, mit 650 ist man auf der sicheren Seite. 700+ halte ich für eigentlich zu viel. Wenn man's sich leisten kann, klar, warum nicht. Aber wenn man sparen will reichen 650 auch. Platin-Effizienz ist auch so ein nice-to-have, Aber Gold ist auch schon gut.
> 
> Ich finde aber den Hersteller wichtiger. BeQuiet ist gut (aus eigener Erfahrung), Seasonic schein gut zu sein (da hab ich keine Erfahrung mit, aber alle Empfehlen die Dinger), EVGA ist gut und bei Corsair kommt's auf die Serie an. Ich würde halt was kaufen mit gescheiten Schutzmechanismen...
> ...



Nur so als Info:
Es gibt Marken und es gibt Fertiger: BeQuiet ist ne Marke und kein Fertiger. Bei ihren Aktuellen Modellen lassen sie von FSP fertigen, die sind gut. Sie haben auch schon von Seasonic fertigen lassen. 

Ja Seasonic ist auch ein Fertiger. Die Fertigen auf Auftrag, vertreiben ihre Netzteile aber auch selbst. FSP unter anderem auch.
Super Flower verteiben auch Netzteile und fertigen die EVGA Modelle (auch wenn Super Flower extrem unseriös klingt, könnten die super gut Fertigen)

Es ist aber so, ich ein Fertiger kann Bombennetzteile bauen, wenn aber jetzt der Auftraggeben sagt, baue mir ein Netzteil für so wenig Geld wie möglich ich brauch X Tausend davon, wird der Fertiger dies machen. Deshalb sind viele OEM Netzteile auch von guten Fertigern und dennoch Müll.

BeQuiet lässt angemessen Fertigen und bringt sich in die Entwicklung mit ein, was durchaus Positiv ist, dennoch gab es auch Modelle von BeQuiet die für die Tonne waren.

Ein anderes Beispiel ist Antec, die lassen auch fertgien und haben von bis im Programm. Das HPC Platinum (850+1000w) wird von Delta sehr hochwertig gefertigt, kostet aber auch entsprechend. 

Und hier komme ich auf den Punkt wenn ein Netzteil extrem billig ist (für meinen Geschmack ist das schon unter 100Euro), kann der Fertiger kein großes Budget dafür zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen und es kann nicht hochwertig sein. Da kann es auch genau wie BeQuiet von FSP hergestellt werden, Schrott bleibt es dennoch.


----------



## canx66 (30. Oktober 2018)

Okey. Meine Frage ist nun: Bin ich mit der be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER 11 CM 750W auf der sicheren Seite oder nicht? Die müssten doch sehr gut sein die Netzteile. Im Test von 2018 glänzen sie?


----------



## arcDaniel (30. Oktober 2018)

canx66 schrieb:


> Okey. Meine Frage ist nun: Bin ich mit der be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER 11 CM 750W auf der sicheren Seite oder nicht? Die müssten doch sehr gut sein die Netzteile. Im Test von 2018 glänzen sie?



Ja ist gut. Ich finde nur hier im Forum wird fast nur BeQuiet empfohlen. Es gibt dennoch sehr gute alternative. Ist etwas langweilig wenn immer nur das selbe.
🤪


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dudelll (30. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ja ist gut. Ich finde nur hier im Forum wird fast nur BeQuiet empfohlen. Es gibt dennoch sehr gute alternative. Ist etwas langweilig wenn immer nur das selbe.
> ��
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro



Ja in den Netzteil Bereich im Forum darf man sich fast nicht mehr reinwagen wenn man kein BeQuiet NT hat : p
Lt. Einigen Aussagen dort fackelt man sich bei anderen Herstellern direkt das Haus ab^^


----------



## tobse2056 (30. Oktober 2018)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Ja in den Netzteil Bereich im Forum darf man sich fast nicht mehr reinwagen wenn man kein BeQuiet NT hat : p
> Lt. Einigen Aussagen dort fackelt man sich bei anderen Herstellern direkt das Haus ab^^



Vor meinen Be Quiet E10  hatte ich mir das Bitfenix Whisper M geholt. Mir tun noch immer immer die Ohren weh von der Lautstärke


----------



## Elistaer (30. Oktober 2018)

canx66 schrieb:


> Okey. Meine Frage ist nun: Bin ich mit der be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER 11 CM 750W auf der sicheren Seite oder nicht? Die müssten doch sehr gut sein die Netzteile. Im Test von 2018 glänzen sie?


Mit dem Be'quiet SP 11 machst du nix falsch die sind super.

Jedenfalls besser als mein damaliges XFX

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (30. Oktober 2018)

Ja bequiet ist ok, aber für mich gibt’s nur noch seasonic Prime. Erstens wegen der Qualität und 2tens wegen der 12jährigen Garantie.


----------



## RX480 (30. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ja ist gut. Ich finde nur hier im Forum wird fast nur BeQuiet empfohlen. Es gibt dennoch sehr gute alternative. Ist etwas langweilig wenn immer nur das selbe.��



Dir kann geholfen werden. Mein Billig-Böller für RX56@Cf:
HIPER K1000 (der Hersteller hält günstigerweise  in den Spannungen immer ein kleines Plus vor; bisher bei max.750W keine Probleme) 
Обзор блоков питания HIPER Type K1000 и HIPER Type K700 - Лаборатория - Overclockers.ru

Auch als K900 erhältlich:
Hardware3000 GmbH - 900W HYPER K900 80 PLUS BRONZE KABEL MANAGEMENT 005546

Mit der Garantie von "drstoecker" kann man Allerdings nicht dienen. Nehme aber eher selten eine PSU über mehrere PC-Generationen. Da laufen eher XP+W7+W10 als separate Rechner weiter, auch wg. alter Games, die net so kompatibel sind.


----------



## Rallyesport (30. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab auch nen Cooler Master Master Watt Lite und das ist auch brauchbar, im PC mit der Vega halt das Straight Power. 
Ich hatte aber auch schon nen Cooler Master was geraucht und gekokelt hat^^ 
Da steckt man nicht immer drin und ich verbaue auch manchmal Xilence, wenn ich damit Hardware betreibe die alt ist kann ich mir da nicht mehr viel mit schrotten und meißt gehen die Rechner eh innerhalb von ein paar Wochen über Ebay Kleinanzeigen oder so in den Verkauf. 
Da würde mir niemand 10€ mehr zahlen weil da was hochwertiges drin ist. 
Man sollte jedoch nicht bei seinem Hauptrechner massiv sparen und vor allem nicht unbedingt das Netzteil auf Kante laufen lassen.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (30. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ja ist gut. Ich finde nur hier im Forum wird fast nur BeQuiet empfohlen. Es gibt dennoch sehr gute alternative. Ist etwas langweilig wenn immer nur das selbe.
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro



Deshalb hab ich ja mehrere genannt, ich hab aber eben nur mit BeQuiet gute Erfahrungen gemacht, deshalb hab ich das auch explizit dazu geschrieben. Das Fertiger != Marke ist, ist mir klar, aber ich kann halt nur aus Erfahrung sprechen xD Ich bin weder Netzteil-Hersteller, noch Techniker, das höchste der Gefühle war eine Elektrotechnik-Praktikum an der FOS . Aber es gibt auch unter 100€ Ordentliche Netzteile. Ich hab im Moment ein BeQuiet 630 CM drinnen. Das hat nie Zicken gemacht und läuft 1A. Von daher würde ich das nicht pauschalisieren. Und die Straight Power 500W waren auch nicht verkehrt. Es gibt immer ein größeres, besseres. Ob man das braucht ist ne andere Frage.

Aber es sind eben nicht zwingend nur 10€ für 100w mehr. Aber wenn das der Fall ist, dann klar, nimmt man das größere.


----------



## gnarl (30. Oktober 2018)

Seit heute bin ich auch stolzer Vega 64 Besitzer und gerade läuft AIDA64 um mal alles unter Dampf zu setzen.
Das 500W Netzteil bei meinem Setup jetzt scheint aber auszureichen, wenn wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr viel Luft nach oben ist.


----------



## Gurdi (30. Oktober 2018)

Neue Veganer sind immer willkommen hier


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (30. Oktober 2018)

Meine darf sich erstmal auf Zimmertemperatur aufwärmen,bevor ich sie einbaue. Mal sehen ob das dp10 mit 550 Watt ihr genehm ist^^


----------



## Gurdi (30. Oktober 2018)

Ich muss sagen als AMD Nutzer kommt man sich manchmal wie Klientel der 2ten Klasse vor.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-bios-mod-zum-top-sprinter-7.html#post9570909


----------



## moreply (30. Oktober 2018)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Ja in den Netzteil Bereich im Forum darf man sich fast nicht mehr reinwagen wenn man kein BeQuiet NT hat : p
> Lt. Einigen Aussagen dort fackelt man sich bei anderen Herstellern direkt das Haus ab^^



Stimmt so in keinster weise. Da wird genauso der tausch eines L8,L7 oder S7 empfohlen.

Und warum ich ein 750w Netzteil empfohlen haben erläutere ich auch gerne. Vega hat extreme Peak Werte vor allem bei OC.
Das 650w E11 lohnt sich aber nicht da es afaik ein Leicht verändertes 550w E11 ist. Darum das 750w da ist nochmal etwas besser als die "kleineren" Geräte. 




@​canx66 Mit dem Kauf des E11 750w hast du alles richtig gemacht.


​


----------



## Dudelll (30. Oktober 2018)

moreply schrieb:


> Stimmt so in keinster weise. Da wird genauso der tausch eines L8,L7 oder S7 empfohlen.



Dachte es wär erkenntlich das das überspitzt gemeint war, nächstes mal mach ich nen Spoiler und ein Warnschild mit dran.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (30. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab bei meinem HX1200i mal Spitzen von fast 800W  mit meiner V64LC und dem R7 1700X@3,9GHz gesehen. Das gute ist, bis 60% Last bleibt der Lüfter aus. 
Corsair HX1200i im Test - Hardwareluxx

Edit:

Grad bei CB gesehen, dass die RTX 2080Ti wohl reihenweise sterben.
News - Nvidia: Berichte ueber Ausfaelle der GeForce RTX 2080 Ti | ComputerBase Forum

Wat ´n Glück dat ich ne Vega hab.


----------



## Ace (30. Oktober 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Warum werden immer und immer wieder Netzteile mit 550W empfohlen, das hatten wir nun schon so oft hier und haben das durchgekaut.
> Ich kann mir auch nen Auto mit 75kw kaufen um dauerhaft auf der Autobahn Kilometer zu schrubben, macht man normalerweise aber auch nicht.



Weil das be quiet locker ausreicht mit 550Watt wozu mehr Geld bezahlen?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (30. Oktober 2018)

is das jetzt Vega 12?

YouTube


----------



## Gurdi (30. Oktober 2018)

Nice Vega 16 mit einem HBM Stack für den Mobilebereich.
Damit ein Convertibel bitte  



> Optimized geometry engine intelligently balances and distributes complex workloads, efficiently handling geometry-intensive tasks with ease.


Was haben wir denn da`?
AMD Radeon™ Vega Mobile Graphics | AMD

Unser ATIR könnte recht haben mit PS.


----------



## Dudelll (30. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nice Vega 16 mit einem HBM Stack für den Mobilebereich.
> Damit ein Convertibel bitte
> 
> 
> ...



Falls in den Mobile Vegas nicht noch irgendwelche hw changes dazu gekommen sind klingt das zumindest vielversprechend


----------



## Gurdi (30. Oktober 2018)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Falls in den Mobile Vegas nicht noch irgendwelche hw changes dazu gekommen sind klingt das zumindest vielversprechend



Ja gut möglich das wir mit Vega 10 nix davon abbekommen. Aber der Ausblick auf ein dünnes Convertibel mit Vega und HBM 2 hört sich schon wirklich nett an


----------



## RawMangoJuli (30. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nice Vega 16 mit einem HBM Stack für den Mobilebereich.
> Damit ein Convertibel bitte
> 
> 
> ...



fands auch interessant, dass im Video explizit die Gemoetrie Engine hingewiesen wird ... vllt fuktioniert Primitiv Shader ja endlich xD

in nem neuen treiber oder weiß der Geier wo soll auch "KMD_PrimitiveShaderSupport" aufgetaucht sein


----------



## openSUSE (30. Oktober 2018)

Warten wir doch einfach auf den Treiber der da noch kommen wird. *NEXT* *wink* *zaunpfahl* usw


----------



## Gurdi (30. Oktober 2018)

Ich warte gespannt auf 18.11 



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> fands auch interessant, dass im Video explizit die Gemoetrie Engine hingewiesen wird ... vllt fuktioniert Primitiv Shader ja endlich xD
> 
> in nem neuen treiber oder weiß der Geier wo soll auch "KMD_PrimitiveShaderSupport" aufgetaucht sein


Wird Zeit das du auch ein Veganer wirst, deine Spürnase könnten wir hier gebrauchen 
Was ist eigentlich mit deiner RTX Karte? Hast du die noch nicht erhalten?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (30. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich warte gespannt auf 18.11
> 
> 
> Wird Zeit das du auch ein Veganer wirst, deine Spürnase könnten wir hier gebrauchen
> Was ist eigentlich mit deiner RTX Karte? Hast du die noch nicht erhalten?



hatte mal die Vega 64 Nitro+ ... hatte mir aber nich so richtig zugesagt

hab meine 2080 seit dem 20. September ^^ ... müsste vllt mal meine Sig updaten ...


----------



## WhoRainZone (30. Oktober 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Vor meinen Be Quiet E10  hatte ich mir das Bitfenix Whisper M geholt. Mir tun noch immer immer die Ohren weh von der Lautstärke



Ich hab das Whisper M 650W
Das ist unhörbar, vll hattest du n Montagsmodell? Oder ich ein besonders gutes erwischt


----------



## Ace (30. Oktober 2018)

Könnte meine Vega 64 Sapphire Liquid Cooling Karte für 600 verkaufen  der Preis ist gut


----------



## Gurdi (30. Oktober 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> hatte mal die Vega 64 Nitro+ ... hatte mir aber nich so richtig zugesagt
> 
> hab meine 2080 seit dem 20. September ^^ ... müsste vllt mal meine Sig updaten ...



Mach doch mal ein paar Benches von deinem Kärtchen, hätte gerne mal ein paar Vergleichswerte. Ingame Benchmarks wären mal schön, je nachdem was du so hast.



Ace schrieb:


> Könnte meine Vega 64 Sapphire Liquid Cooling Karte für 600 verkaufen  der Preis ist gut



Kauf dir davon ne 56er flash die und mach dir mit 200 Euro nen Reibach


----------



## WhoRainZone (30. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Kauf dir davon ne 56er flash die und mach dir mit 200 Euro nen Reibach


Besser: von den 200 noch n Block für die 56er kaufen, dann müsste da viel gehen. Meine läuft unter Wasser mit 56er BIOs ja besser, als deine Gigabyte mit 64 BIOS. 
Ne 56er mit 64er BIOS UND Wakü


----------



## RawMangoJuli (30. Oktober 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mach doch mal ein paar Benches von deinem Kärtchen, hätte gerne mal ein paar Vergleichswerte. Ingame Benchmarks wären mal schön, je nachdem was du so hast.



werd ich wohl demnächst auch mal machen und im Turing Thread posten

aber ich glaub vorher schraub ich noch nen anderen Kühler drauf ^^

werd auch mal verschiedene Takt/Spannungs Kombis auf FpS und Effizienz testen


----------



## Ace (30. Oktober 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Besser: von den 200 noch n Block für die 56er kaufen, dann müsste da viel gehen. Meine läuft unter Wasser mit 56er BIOs ja besser, als deine Gigabyte mit 64 BIOS.
> Ne 56er mit 64er BIOS UND Wakü



Hab ja die von Alphacool Eiswolf drauf die kühlt schon richtig gut .Könnte ich ja für die nächste Karte auch nehmen.
Muss halt nur eine Referenz finden wo das Teil wieder drauf passt.


----------



## WhoRainZone (30. Oktober 2018)

Ace schrieb:


> Hab ja die von Alphacool Eiswolf drauf die kühlt schon richtig gut .Könnte ich ja für die nächste Karte auch nehmen.
> Muss halt nur eine Referenz finden wo das Teil wieder drauf passt.


Klar, die ist ja Ref. Design  Da hatte ich nicht dran gedacht.
Die AsRock gibts ja für unter 500 

BTW Nano ist wieder verfügbar, für 808€  8GB PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Nano Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon RX VEGA | Mindfactory.de


----------



## tobse2056 (31. Oktober 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ich hab das Whisper M 650W
> Das ist unhörbar, vll hattest du n Montagsmodell? Oder ich ein besonders gutes erwischt



Das Netzteil hat im Idle eine Lüfterdrehzahl von 550 RPM und es war in einen Fractal Design  Core 500 verbaut, es stand auf meinen Tisch mit Netzteil Rückseite in meine Richtung.
Und in der Situation war der unterschied gewaltig zwischen dem Be Quiet  E10 und dem Whipser M.

Denke aber mal in einer normalen Situation mit Rechner unterm Tisch ist es auch leise und fast nicht hörbar. Aber das Be Quiet ist halt noch leiser


----------



## Ralle@ (31. Oktober 2018)

Die meisten sind da echt überempfindlich.
Bei Netzteilen der 70€ + Klasse wird man kaum eines finden was tatsächlich laut ist. Be Quiet hat sich da über die Jahre einen sehr guten Ruf erarbeitet (auch zurecht) aber andere Hersteller haben auch hübsche Töchter, eh ich meine leise Netzteile 
Dennoch gilt, wer am NT spart, kauft im schlimmsten Fall 2 Rechner.


----------



## Gurdi (31. Oktober 2018)

Ich muss sagen ich habe noch nie eines meiner NT raus gehört. Bei meinem aktuell wirds sowieso schwierig weils passiv ist.Das aber auch nur weil ich die DigiDaten haben wollte.


----------



## arcDaniel (31. Oktober 2018)

Es geht ja nicht nur um die Lautheit, es geht auch um die Qualität und Effizienz der Stromumwandlungen, sowie der Schutzschaltungen. Dazu kommen noch Qualität der Kabel und damit meine ich nicht, dass sie gesleevt sind, sondern die Qualität der Isolierung und die Dicke der Drähte (Für die meisten Optisch gar nicht zu unterscheiden, was ein Problem darstellt).

Die Spannungswandler auf dem Mainboard und der Grafikkarte wandeln hier zwar nochmals um, jedoch, desto besser die Qualität ist, welche reinkommt, desto weniger müssen die VRM's säubern. (vereinfacht gesagt)


----------



## canx66 (31. Oktober 2018)

Hi Leute, sorry ich bins nochmal. Baue gerade den PC mit dem neuen NT auf. Da sind 1xdoppel8Pin (VgA1) Strom für die Vega und 2x 8 Pin separat (VgA2&Vga3) Reicht da die erste VGA1 Stromzufuhr oder soll ich jeweils beide 8Pin Stecker (VgA1 und 2 oder 3) dazu tun?


----------



## drstoecker (31. Oktober 2018)

canx66 schrieb:


> Hi Leute, sorry ich bins nochmal. Baue gerade den PC mit dem neuen NT auf. Da sind 1xdoppel8Pin (VgA1) Strom für die Vega und 2x 8 Pin separat (VgA2&Vga3) Reicht da die erste VGA1 Stromzufuhr oder soll ich jeweils beide 8Pin Stecker (VgA1 und 2 oder 3) dazu tun?



Nimm jeweils ein Kabel/rail, also einmal vga1 und einmal vga2!


----------



## gnarl (31. Oktober 2018)

canx66 schrieb:


> Hi Leute, sorry ich bins nochmal. Baue gerade den PC mit dem neuen NT auf. Da sind 1xdoppel8Pin (VgA1) Strom für die Vega und 2x 8 Pin separat (VgA2&Vga3) Reicht da die erste VGA1 Stromzufuhr oder soll ich jeweils beide 8Pin Stecker (VgA1 und 2 oder 3) dazu tun?



Sicherer könnte es sein, wenn du es aufteilst. An sich: Versuch macht Kluch! Ich würde über den VGA1 gehen, wenn bei dem NT nichts dabei steht, dass man das nicht tun sollte. Einfach anschließen, benchmarks laufen lassen, wenn es funktioniert so lassen.


----------



## canx66 (31. Oktober 2018)

Okey, ich werde beide anschließen. Sicher ist sicher. Die Frage ist nun: VGA2 und VGA3 oder VGA1(wird glaub Y-Kabel genannt) und VGA2o.3? Danke!!!


----------



## Gurdi (31. Oktober 2018)

canx66 schrieb:


> Okey, ich werde beide anschließen. Sicher ist sicher. Die Frage ist nun: VGA2 und VGA3 oder VGA1(wird glaub Y-Kabel genannt) und VGA2o.3? Danke!!!



Das dürfte irrelevant sein.


----------



## canx66 (31. Oktober 2018)

Okey Danke &#55358;&#56600;&#55356;&#57341;


----------



## canx66 (31. Oktober 2018)

Noch eine Frage Leute: Diesmal hat alles geklappt.  Treiber Installation usw. - Belastungstest mach ich nachher.

Meine Frage ist jetzt: Ich habe nach der Neuinstallation, erst den aktuellsten Chipsatztreiber für mein Board von der ASUS Seite installiert. Dieser hat den Vega Treiber auch mitinstalliert. Ich habe aber dann, den aktuellsten Grafiktreiber von ASUS genommen, der neuer war. Jedoch hat es den Chipsatz auch aktualisiert. Macht das was aus oder ist es "egal", dass der Chipsatztreiber nicht der von der ASUS Seite ist?


----------



## tobse2056 (31. Oktober 2018)

canx66 schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage Leute: Diesmal hat alles geklappt.  Treiber Installation usw. - Belastungstest mach ich nachher.
> 
> Meine Frage ist jetzt: Ich habe nach der Neuinstallation, erst den aktuellsten Chipsatztreiber für mein Board von der ASUS Seite installiert. Dieser hat den Vega Treiber auch mitinstalliert. Ich habe aber dann, den aktuellsten Grafiktreiber von ASUS genommen, der neuer war. Jedoch hat es den Chipsatz auch aktualisiert. Macht das was aus oder ist es "egal", dass der Chipsatztreiber nicht der von der ASUS Seite ist?



nimm lieber dem AMD treiber für die Grafikkarte
Radeon™ RX Vega 64 Drivers & Support | AMD

die Asus Treiber sind garantiert nicht neuer , sie sind nämlich vom Juli.


----------



## canx66 (31. Oktober 2018)

Alles klar, hab ich. Danke! Der Chipsatztreiber wurde einfach mit installiert.


----------



## drstoecker (31. Oktober 2018)

canx66 schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage Leute: Diesmal hat alles geklappt.  Treiber Installation usw. - Belastungstest mach ich nachher.
> 
> Meine Frage ist jetzt: Ich habe nach der Neuinstallation, erst den aktuellsten Chipsatztreiber für mein Board von der ASUS Seite installiert. Dieser hat den Vega Treiber auch mitinstalliert. Ich habe aber dann, den aktuellsten Grafiktreiber von ASUS genommen, der neuer war. Jedoch hat es den Chipsatz auch aktualisiert. Macht das was aus oder ist es "egal", dass der Chipsatztreiber nicht der von der ASUS Seite ist?



Du weist aber schon das es die neusten Treiber nur auf der amd Homepage gibt oder?


----------



## canx66 (31. Oktober 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Du weist aber schon das es die neusten Treiber nur auf der amd Homepage gibt oder?



Das weiss ich schon, wenn es um die Grafikkarte geht. Aber der Chipsatztreiber vom Mainboard (ASUS ROG b350 strix) dachte ich, gibt es nur auf der Seite von Asus?


----------



## Rallyesport (31. Oktober 2018)

Nein das ist auch der von der AMD Seite.


----------



## canx66 (31. Oktober 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Nein das ist auch der von der AMD Seite.



Dann weiss ich jetzt mehr. Danke Leute!

Erster Test: Furmark 20 min - FPS ~125 ; Temp max. 81 Grad ; GPU Load ~ 98% ; Fan ~135% - alles lief gut, keine Probleme.

Das einzig Komische war, dass es ganz leicht nach neuer Elektronik riecht, aber das bei neuer Hardware (Graka und NT) normal. Oder? Ich hoffe es.

Dann kann ich mich wohl stolzer "Veganer" nennen! Danke euch Leute!


----------



## Rallyesport (31. Oktober 2018)

Das ist normal, neue Hardware riecht immer ein paar Tage neu


----------



## Gurdi (31. Oktober 2018)

Vor allem wenn man das Teil erstmal 20Minuten durch den Furmakr Ofen schiebt ^^
Was wollen alle immer mit dem Tool ich finde das dermaßen überflüssig.


----------



## canx66 (1. November 2018)

Jungs ich weiss nicht ob einer von euch Fortnite spielt. Aber da ist die FPS Zahl nicht mal besser als meine GTX 1050 Ti. Wie kann das sein? Ich hab sogar ab und zu mini Ruckler mit 40fps die ich davor nie hatte?


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2018)

canx66 schrieb:


> Jungs ich weiss nicht ob einer von euch Fortnite spielt. Aber da ist die FPS Zahl nicht mal besser als meine GTX 1050 Ti. Wie kann das sein? Ich hab sogar ab und zu mini Ruckler mit 40fps die ich davor nie hatte?



Gib mal Logdaten vom Afterburner oder GPU Z.


----------



## canx66 (1. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Gib mal Logdaten vom Afterburner oder GPU Z.



GPU-Z

        Date        , GPU Core Clock [MHz] , GPU Memory Clock [MHz] , GPU Temperature [°C] , HBM Temperature [°C] , VR SOC Temperature [°C] , VR Mem Temperature [°C] , Fan Speed (RPM) [RPM] , Fan Speed (%) [%] , GPU Load [%] , GPU only Power Draw [W] , Memory Usage (Dedicated) [MB] , Memory Usage (Dynamic) [MB] , VDDC [V] , CPU Temperature [°C] , System Memory Used [MB] ,
2018-11-01 01:30:29 ,               35.0   ,                167.0   ,               48.0   ,               49.0   ,                  55.0   ,                  56.0   ,                   0   ,               0   ,          0   ,                   6.0   ,                         162   ,                       100   , 0.7625   ,               43.4   ,                  1483   ,
2018-11-01 01:30:30 ,               32.0   ,                167.0   ,               48.0   ,               49.0   ,                  55.0   ,                  56.0   ,                   0   ,               0   ,          3   ,                   6.0   ,                         162   ,                       100   , 0.7625   ,               51.6   ,                  1497   ,


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2018)

canx66 schrieb:


> GPU-Z
> 
> Date        , GPU Core Clock [MHz] , GPU Memory Clock [MHz] , GPU Temperature [°C] , HBM Temperature [°C] , VR SOC Temperature [°C] , VR Mem Temperature [°C] , Fan Speed (RPM) [RPM] , Fan Speed (%) [%] , GPU Load [%] , GPU only Power Draw [W] , Memory Usage (Dedicated) [MB] , Memory Usage (Dynamic) [MB] , VDDC [V] , CPU Temperature [°C] , System Memory Used [MB] ,
> 2018-11-01 01:30:29 ,               35.0   ,                167.0   ,               48.0   ,               49.0   ,                  55.0   ,                  56.0   ,                   0   ,               0   ,          0   ,                   6.0   ,                         162   ,                       100   , 0.7625   ,               43.4   ,                  1483   ,
> 2018-11-01 01:30:30 ,               32.0   ,                167.0   ,               48.0   ,               49.0   ,                  55.0   ,                  56.0   ,                   0   ,               0   ,          3   ,                   6.0   ,                         162   ,                       100   , 0.7625   ,               51.6   ,                  1497   ,



Hmm damit kann ich wenig anfangen. Hast du Afterburner?


----------



## canx66 (1. November 2018)

Ja. Soll ich also in AB rein, anfangen zu loggen, spielen, dann diese Werte hier rein?


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2018)

canx66 schrieb:


> Ja. Soll ich also in AB rein, anfangen zu loggen, spielen, dann diese Werte hier rein?



Ja mam besten dann maus über den Log und einen Screenshot. Voher bitte alle relevanten Daten aktiveren.


----------



## canx66 (1. November 2018)

HardwareMonitoring.hml beim Filehorst - filehorst.de

Habe es mal als Download hochgeladen. Hilft das auch?


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2018)

canx66 schrieb:


> HardwareMonitoring.hml beim Filehorst - filehorst.de
> 
> Habe es mal als Download hochgeladen. Hilft das auch?



Du hast weit über 100Fps und bist im CPU Limit. Deine Graka dreht däumchen.


----------



## canx66 (1. November 2018)

Ja aber es gibt ab und zu massive FPS Drops, von 150 auf 40. Und das ist ein wenig komisch oder nicht?


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2018)

canx66 schrieb:


> Ja aber es gibt ab und zu massive FPS Drops, von 150 auf 40. Und das ist ein wenig komisch oder nicht?



Ja weil deine CPU anschlägt. Du merkst die Drops halb jetzt so wirklich weil du von 120 auf 40 fällst.
Erhöhe mal die Auflösung mit VSR damit du weiter ins GPU Limit kommst. Die Unrealengine ist im CPU Limit einfach nur hässlich, ist bei mir in Dreadnought ähnlich.
Es hilft auch oft HT/SMT zu deaktiveren


----------



## sunyego (1. November 2018)

canx66 schrieb:


> Jungs ich weiss nicht ob einer von euch Fortnite spielt. Aber da ist die FPS Zahl nicht mal besser als meine GTX 1050 Ti. Wie kann das sein? Ich hab sogar ab und zu mini Ruckler mit 40fps die ich davor nie hatte?



Das liegt an AMDs extrem unausgereifter bzw. schlechter Archirektur. 
Liess dir mal die folgenden threads durch.

AMD und die bescheidene Performance im DX11 CPU Limit
High DX11 CPU overhead, very low performance. | guru3D Forums

Von dem problem sind 1000x spiele betroffen, neuestes opfer ist COD black Ops 4 

http://666kb.com/i/dx1nis6ef8tua3fdl.jpg
Huge performance issue in call of duty blackout beta on RX Vega 64 LC : Amd

Eine GTX1070 zersägt eine rx64 mit leichtigkeit wenn sich der Overhead bemerkbar macht, sogar eine stinknormale 1060 ist oftmals schneller,
Das problem ist immens und AMD hat in den letzten jahren nichts getan um diese enorme schwäche zu beseitigen.

Extrem starke framedrops wie zb. hier schön zu sehen sind daher völlig normal :

ROG Strix RTX 2070 - test wydajno?ci: Project CARS 2 :: PCLab.pl


----------



## canx66 (1. November 2018)

Werde ich probieren. Danke!


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2018)

Oh weh,. der nächste Spezialist.....
@Thread: Haltet Ausschau nach neuen Treibern morgen.Mit etwas Glück haben wir heute 18.11


----------



## sunyego (1. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja weil deine CPU anschlägt. Du merkst die Drops halb jetzt so wirklich weil du von 120 auf 40 fällst.
> Erhöhe mal die Auflösung mit VSR damit du weiter ins GPU Limit kommst. Die Unrealengine ist im CPU Limit einfach nur hässlich, ist bei mir in Dreadnought ähnlich.
> Es hilft auch oft HT/SMT zu deaktiveren



VSR bringt ihm aus dem CPU limit nicht raus bzw. er bleibt bei 40FPS.


----------



## canx66 (1. November 2018)

Leute gerade hab ich Black Ops 4 MP gezockt, auf MAX Settings, Skalierung auf 200. Stabile 60 FPS und flüssig dank FreeSync. Erst hab ich immer vor Eintritt der Lobby einen Blackscreen bekommen, dann gings 5 min. Dannach wieder Black Screen mit Grafikfehlern im „STRG + ALT + ENTF“ Menü. Musste dann den Pc herunterfahren. Es geht mir langsam auf die Nerven.


----------



## Oi!Olli (1. November 2018)

Mal ne andere Karte versucht?


----------



## Rolk (1. November 2018)

Schalte mal auf das zweite Bios um.

Sunyego setzt du in deinem Profil am besten auf die ignore-Liste, dann bist du ein weiteres wenig hilfreiches Problem los.


----------



## openSUSE (1. November 2018)

sunyego schrieb:


> ...


Nimm doch bitte seriöse Seiten wie zB:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Call-...586/Specials/Blackout-Technik-Test-1267404/2/
^ Vega *56* @~1540MHz IMMER schneller als eine gtx1080 @~1911MHz - auch in den minimum FPS



canx66 schrieb:


> Jungs ich weiss nicht ob einer von euch Fortnite spielt.  ... Ich hab sogar ab und zu mini Ruckler mit 40fps die ich davor nie hatte?


Kann ich bei dem Spiel nicht nachvollziehen.
Wirklich neuer Treiber? Kannst du mal ein Screenshot machen wo genau und mit welchen Settings dies bei dir so ist?


----------



## RX480 (1. November 2018)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Nimm doch bitte seriöse Seiten wie zB:
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Call-...586/Specials/Blackout-Technik-Test-1267404/2/
> ^ Vega *56* @~1540MHz IMMER schneller als eine gtx1080 @~1911MHz - auch in den minimum FPS



Volle Zustimmung ! Gerade 1080p sieht lustig aus.


----------



## Haui92 (1. November 2018)

Hi, 

kurz Frage. Habe die Sapphire Nitro+ RX Vega 64 die Tage bekommen. Ist bei der Karte Spulenfiepen "normal"? Habe das be quiet Straight Power 11 750 Watt auch neu dazu gekauft. Kann man irgendwie festellen ob das Fiepen von der Grafikkarte oder dem Netzteil kommt?
Auch habe ich gelesen das es helfen kann, wenn man die Stromanschlüsse der GraKa über zwei getrennte Kabel anschließt. Im Moment nutze ich ein Kabel welches 2 Anschlüsse für die GraKa besitzt. Hat da schon mal jemand Erfahrung damit gemacht?

Danke


----------



## Ace (1. November 2018)

Haui92 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kurz Frage. Habe die Sapphire Nitro+ RX Vega 64 die Tage bekommen. Ist bei der Karte Spulenfiepen "normal"? Habe das be quiet Straight Power 11 750 Watt auch neu dazu gekauft. Kann man irgendwie festellen ob das Fiepen von der Grafikkarte oder dem Netzteil kommt?
> Auch habe ich gelesen das es helfen kann, wenn man die Stromanschlüsse der GraKa über zwei getrennte Kabel anschließt. Im Moment nutze ich ein Kabel welches 2 Anschlüsse für die GraKa besitzt. Hat da schon mal jemand Erfahrung damit gemacht?
> ...



Nimm bitte die 2  getrennten Leitungen für deine Vega,wird auch so empfohlen,und das Spulenfiepen ist zu 99% deine Karte


----------



## Haui92 (1. November 2018)

Ace schrieb:


> Nimm bitte die 2  getrennten Leitungen für deine Vega,wird auch so empfohlen,und das Spulenfiepen ist zu 99% deine Karte



Die Empfehlung habe ich zu 100% übersehen. Danke für den Tipp. Werde ich nach der Arbeit gleich mal ändern. In dem Zusammenhang sehe ich ja dann ob das Fiepen leiser wird.


----------



## RX480 (1. November 2018)

Mit fps-Limit wird es auch besser.
Manchmal macht auch die Beleuchtung Geräusche bei der Ref. . Schalter auf der Rückseite der Graka.


----------



## Haui92 (1. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Mit fps-Limit wird es auch besser.
> Manchmal macht auch die Beleuchtung Geräusche bei der Ref. . Schalter auf der Rückseite der Graka.



Danke für die Info, aber im Idle höre ich nichts. Wenn es die Beleuchtung wäre, müsste man da ja auch was hören, nehme ich zumindest jetzt mal so an.
Ich probiere das erstmal mit den Kabeln und dann sehe ich weiter.


----------



## RX480 (1. November 2018)

Idle = Desktop und Menü im Spiel sind 2 Paar Schuhe.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (1. November 2018)

Wobei man sich auch nicht allzu große Hoffnungen machen sollte. Ich hatte bei meiner Nitro einige Tricks durchprobiert und geholfen hatte nichts.


----------



## RX480 (1. November 2018)

passiert

Hast Du deswegen keine Graka im PC ? (über mich)


----------



## ATIR290 (1. November 2018)

Wie schnell muss eine RX Vega 56 takten bei GPU und HBM 
um meine derzeitige RX 64 mit 1000 Mhz HBM und 1450 Mhz GPU Takt zu erreichen ?


----------



## RX480 (1. November 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Wie schnell muss eine RX Vega 56 takten bei GPU und HBM
> um meine derzeitige RX 64 mit 1000 Mhz HBM und 1450 Mhz GPU Takt zu erreichen ?



Hängt sehr stark vom Spiel und der Auflösung ab. Nur wenn die 64 alle Shader nutzen kann sind 14% mehr Leistung in 4k da. Bei modernen Games mit AC und viel Tess. hat es eine 56 deutlich schwerer ranzukommen. 
I.d.R. sollte die 64 mind. 10% schneller als die 56 sein. Wobei in den Reviews immer auf den eff. Takt geschaut werden sollte.
Beim COD BO-Review waren glaube ich Beide Customs(64+56) ungefähr mit dem selben eff. Takt unterwegs. Dort dann bei 1140p und 4k schauen.(4k ist leider nur mit HBM@Stock)
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Call-...586/Specials/Blackout-Technik-Test-1267404/2/
In 1440p min fps = 93:79 !!!

Umgedreht braucht dann die 56 auch 10-15% mehr GPU-Takt.  Die 56 müsste dann auch geflashed werden. um von HBM= 925 auf >1020 zu kommen.
Erschwerend kommt hinzu, das kaum jemand die 64 auf 1450 abwürgt!!! Normal ist mit UV auf 1,0V eher eff. 1550+ und HBM 1040+.

btw. 
Wenn ACE seine RX64LC für 600,-€ quasi verschenkt ist Das eigentlich ne gute Gelegenheit.
Ne LC mit PP läuft eff. 1600/1150 mit 200W.


----------



## Richi1605 (1. November 2018)

Beim Treiber 18.10.2, mein gespeichertes OC Profil muss ich nach jedem PC Neustart wieder laden.. -.-" 
Ist das bei euch auch so ?


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Wie schnell muss eine RX Vega 56 takten bei GPU und HBM
> um meine derzeitige RX 64 mit 1000 Mhz HBM und 1450 Mhz GPU Takt zu erreichen ?



1000/1550 etwa. Bei manchen spielen die stark auf die Shader gehen bleibt die 64er aber auch dann etwas schneller, das ist aber die Ausnahme.


Haui92 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kurz Frage. Habe die Sapphire Nitro+ RX Vega 64 die Tage bekommen. Ist bei der Karte Spulenfiepen "normal"? Habe das be quiet Straight Power 11 750 Watt auch neu dazu gekauft. Kann man irgendwie festellen ob das Fiepen von der Grafikkarte oder dem Netzteil kommt?
> Auch habe ich gelesen das es helfen kann, wenn man die Stromanschlüsse der GraKa über zwei getrennte Kabel anschließt. Im Moment nutze ich ein Kabel welches 2 Anschlüsse für die GraKa besitzt. Hat da schon mal jemand Erfahrung damit gemacht?
> ...



Wann fiept die Karte denn?



canx66 schrieb:


> Leute gerade hab ich Black Ops 4 MP gezockt, auf MAX Settings, Skalierung auf 200. Stabile 60 FPS und flüssig dank FreeSync. Erst hab ich immer vor Eintritt der Lobby einen Blackscreen bekommen, dann gings 5 min. Dannach wieder Black Screen mit Grafikfehlern im „STRG + ALT + ENTF“ Menü. Musste dann den Pc herunterfahren. Es geht mir langsam auf die Nerven.



Das klingt etwas nach überlast, nimm einfach mal den Scale etwas runter.



Richi1605 schrieb:


> Beim Treiber 18.10.2, mein gespeichertes OC Profil muss ich nach jedem PC Neustart wieder laden.. -.-"
> Ist das bei euch auch so ?



Windows 10: Schnellstart deaktivieren - so geht's - CHIP


----------



## Schaffe89 (1. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Oh weh,. der nächste Spezialist.....



Leider hat er nunmal recht. Kompetitiv spielen ist bei AMD Karten immer so eine Sache, denn sie laufen oft deutlich früher in ein CPU Limit.


----------



## RX480 (1. November 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Leider hat er nunmal recht. Kompetitiv spielen ist bei AMD Karten immer so eine Sache, denn sie laufen oft deutlich früher in ein CPU Limit.



Irgendwann ist auch mal mit DX11 @ 1080p Schluss.  
Frage mich, Was dann die Experten wie S noch melden können. 

btw. 
Mit nem ordentlichen Moni>=1440p  ist man eh schnell raus aus dem CPU-Limit.

Für die special Game-Reviews, dort CPU-Tests würde ich mir zusätzlich 2 Dinge wünschen:
1. Anzeige aller Cores-->Wahrscheinlich müssen gar nicht alle OC werden.(der Umwelt zu Liebe)
2. Zusätzlich in 1440p ggf. sogar 4k, wenn es für die min fps wichtig wird.(je nach Game)


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Leider hat er nunmal recht. Kompetitiv spielen ist bei AMD Karten immer so eine Sache, denn sie laufen oft deutlich früher in ein CPU Limit.



Welche kompetitiven Spiele sollen das denn sein?
Ich hab hier Vermintide 2, Strange Brigade, Quake Champions und Dreadnought auf der Platte. Die laufen alle wunderbar. Ich renne da eher in mein Frametarget.
Lediglich die UE4 Engine schafft mal wieder nicht mehr als 100Fps.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hat nur alles nichts mit seinem Problem zu tun.Bei jeder GPU werden die Frametimes unsauber wenn diese im CPU Limit landet, vot allem bei hektischen Szenenwechsel wie diese bei Shootern z.B. auftreten.


----------



## Ace (1. November 2018)

Welchen Monitor habt ihr eigentlich so?Ich habe einen AOC G2770PF 27" FHD und Freesync,
will auch demnächst wechseln auf 27" WQHD .


----------



## RX480 (1. November 2018)

Ist ja erstaunlich, der Schaffe ohne Spiele-PC, erklärt in 1000 Threads die Welt.
(sein "über mich"  mit GTX 750 ?)

Und beschwert sich im Turing-Thread, wenn ich mal poste.


----------



## Ralle@ (1. November 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Leider hat er nunmal recht. Kompetitiv spielen ist bei AMD Karten immer so eine Sache, denn sie laufen oft deutlich früher in ein CPU Limit.



Weil bei den ganzen E-Sports turnieren immer noch ein Full HD Monitor zum Einsatz kommt.
Ist doch lächerlich, egal ob da jetzt AMD, Nvidia oder Intel Hardware zum Einsatz kommt, die besseren Karten langweilen sich einfach. Und für max FPS war die GCN Architektur noch nie zu gebrauchen, deswegen setzen die da alle auf Nvidia da es ja unglaublich wichtig ist mit 200  oder 300 FPS CS GO usw. zu zocken.


----------



## canx66 (1. November 2018)

So sehen meine Treiber aus: Ich habe auch komische Grafikfehler bei Fortnite ab und zu. Und natürlich das Problem mit Black Ops 4 - Überlast schön und gut, aber dann sollte die Karte doch nicht einfach abschmieren? 

Edit: Jetzt kommt sogar ein BlackScreen wenn ich ein Twitch Stream anschaue. Das kann doch nicht sein?


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2018)

canx66 schrieb:


> So sehen meine Treiber aus: Ich habe auch komische Grafikfehler bei Fortnite ab und zu. Und natürlich das Problem mit Black Ops 4 - Überlast schön und gut, aber dann sollte die Karte doch nicht einfach abschmieren?
> 
> Edit: Jetzt kommt sogar ein BlackScreen wenn ich ein Twitch Stream anschaue. Das kann doch nicht sein?



Wenn du Grafikfehler hast dürfte deine Karte defekt sein.
Würde ich zurück schicken.


----------



## canx66 (1. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wenn du Grafikfehler hast dürfte deine Karte defekt sein.
> Würde ich zurück schicken.



Bei Furmark bei Vollast passsiert aber nichts?


----------



## Arrandale (1. November 2018)

Ace schrieb:


> Welchen Monitor habt ihr eigentlich so?Ich habe einen AOC G2770PF 27" FHD und Freesync,
> will auch demnächst wechseln auf 27" WQHD .



Nen Asus Strix XG32V, bin erst vor kurzem von einer 1080 auf die V56 gewechselt und FreeSync macht einfach nen enormen Unterschied. Würde ich jederzeit wieder tun 

@canx66 Ist dein HBM übertaktet? Verbessert sich das Verhalten evtl. wenn du den Takt ein wenig herunterstellst?


----------



## canx66 (1. November 2018)

Arrandale schrieb:


> Nen Asus Strix XG32V, bin erst vor kurzem von einer 1080 auf die V56 gewechselt und FreeSync macht einfach nen enormen Unterschied. Würde ich jederzeit wieder tun
> 
> @canx66 Ist dein HBM übertaktet? Verbessert sich das Verhalten evtl. wenn du den Takt ein wenig herunterstellst?



Ich persönlich hab nichts übertaktet. Es ist aber von ASUS übertaktet.


----------



## SnaxeX (1. November 2018)

canx66 schrieb:


> Bei Furmark bei Vollast passsiert aber nichts?



Muss nichts bedeuten - meine Nitro war auch defekt obwohl es nur hier und da zu Problemen kam. Aber bitte vergiss Furmark, das dient nur zum Aufheizen der Hardware, ansonsten nichts.


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2018)

Na das hört sich doch mal gut an Jungs:


> The techniques described herein improve the efficiency of graphics processing pipelines by culling primitives received for rendering before sending those primitives to the graphics processing pipeline for rendering. Further, the culling technique makes use of a transform shader program that is automatically generated based on a vertex shader program to be executed as part of the graphics processing pipeline. Basing the transform shader program on the vertex shader program allows culling to be done based on customized vertex position transforms that can be defined by a programmer. Further, because the cull shader program and transform shader program are automatically generated,
> 
> *a programmer does not need to explicitly invoke primitive culling operations, which simplifies the application development process and reduces cost and time for development of software that utilizes the graphics processing pipeline. *"



Die Primtiv Shader können angewiesen werden vom Entwickler, sind aber nicht mehr darauf angewiesen!


----------



## RX480 (1. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Na das hört sich doch mal gut an Jungs:
> 
> 
> Die Primtiv Shader können angewiesen werden vom Entwickler, sind aber nicht mehr darauf angewiesen!



Woher ?


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2018)

Aus der aktualisierten Patentanmeldung von heute.
In dem Zusammenhang fällt der FFXV Benchmark mir noch ein.
Der vermeintliche V20 hier könnte die mobile GPU sein oder aber einfach ein Treibertest mit einer V10.
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Vega-...-in-Final-Fantasy-XV-1267971/galerie/2938978/

Wenn Treibertest würde das ziemlich exakt 10% mehr Performance bringen.
Wenn V20 mobile wäre das Imba.

Besteht Interesse hier an ACO Benchmarks?
Hat wer Vergleichswerte für mich hier von Vega oder gerne auch von anderen GPU´s?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (1. November 2018)

na mal sehen ob das was zu Vega 20 kommt

AMD Next Horizon | Advanced Micro Devices


----------



## Arrandale (1. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Besteht Interesse hier an ACO Benchmarks?
> Hat wer Vergleichswerte für mich hier von Vega oder gerne auch von anderen GPU´s?



Odyssey oder Origins? Hab beide und ne V56 also hau ruhig die Settings raus


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2018)

Arrandale schrieb:


> Odyssey oder Origins? Hab beide und ne V56 also hau ruhig die Settings raus



Odyssey. Ok er lädt noch, heute abend dann mal was genaues.Zeig mal die V56 bei Gelegenheit.


----------



## Dudelll (1. November 2018)

Könnt höchstens origins anbieten.


----------



## Zerosix-06 (1. November 2018)

Ich könnte aktuell auch nur Origins anbieten... Odyssey muss ich mir erst noch holen, aber noch zu viel andere Games in der to-play Liste und zu wenig Zeit zum zocken


----------



## King_Kolrabi (1. November 2018)

Meine Vega taktet seit 18.10.2 selbst nach einem Neustart im idle irgendwo zwischen 600 und 850 Mhz, und der Speicher ist bei 500 Mhz festgetackert.
Ist das ein bekanntes Fehlverhalten?


----------



## Dunnlock (1. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Aus der aktualisierten Patentanmeldung von heute.
> In dem Zusammenhang fällt der FFXV Benchmark mir noch ein.
> Der vermeintliche V20 hier könnte die mobile GPU sein oder aber einfach ein Treibertest mit einer V10.
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Vega-...-in-Final-Fantasy-XV-1267971/galerie/2938978/
> ...



Ich hatte Odyssey schon aml gepostet 
Kann ich dir aber nochmal hier Posten. Origin, Strange Brigade, Rise und Shadow of the Tomb Raider kann ich auch noch anbieten 
Alles für die Nitro+ 64iger, müsste nur wissen ob du es in den Standarteinstellungen möchtest.


Hier der Link:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/485138-amd-rx-vega-laberthread-632.html#post9535843


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2018)

Super, danke für den Link.Ich häng da offenbar stark im CPU Limit in dem Game, selbst auf WQHD. Mal sehn ob sich da was tweaken lässt. Ich werde berichten.
Ansonsten würde mich Strange Brigade noch interessieren, aber im Max Out dann 4k und WQHD.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




King_Kolrabi schrieb:


> Meine Vega taktet seit 18.10.2 selbst nach einem Neustart im idle irgendwo zwischen 600 und 850 Mhz, und der Speicher ist bei 500 Mhz festgetackert.
> Ist das ein bekanntes Fehlverhalten?



Mach mal ne Neuinstallation. Alle drei Karten bei mir hatten das Problem nicht.


----------



## Dunnlock (2. November 2018)

Strange Brigade Benchmark Report
================================
Created: 2018-11-02 at 07:12:21
Build Version: 1.46.29.14 Vulkan
================================

      Average FPS:	67.4
      Minimum FPS:	41.5
      Maximum FPS:	237.8

     Render Scale:	1.00
     Render Width:	3840
    Render Height:	2160

      Average FPS:	108.1
      Minimum FPS:	72.3
      Maximum FPS:	143.9

     Render Scale:	1.00
     Render Width:	2560
    Render Height:	1440

================================
Created: 2018-11-02 at 07:26:34
Build Version: 1.46.20.23 D3D12
================================

      Average FPS:	105.8
      Minimum FPS:	76.4
      Maximum FPS:	139.1

     Render Scale:	1.00
     Render Width:	2560
    Render Height:	1440

      Average FPS:	66.3
      Minimum FPS:	52.5
      Maximum FPS:	84.8

     Render Scale:	1.00
     Render Width:	3840
    Render Height:	2160


----------



## RX480 (2. November 2018)

Dunnlock schrieb:


> Strange Brigade Benchmark Report
> ================================
> Average FPS:	66.3
> Minimum FPS:	52.5
> ...



Net schlecht. Was für Settings im Wattman ?


----------



## Gurdi (2. November 2018)

Dunnlock schrieb:


> Strange Brigade Benchmark Report
> ================================
> Created: 2018-11-02 at 07:12:21
> Build Version: 1.46.29.14 Vulkan
> ...



Sehr gut. Dein hoher Speichertakt holt meinen ganzen Coretakt ein, nicht schlecht.

@RX:Er hat 1592/950 mit 1140HBM


----------



## Rolk (2. November 2018)

Vermintide 2 scheint auch einen integrierten Benchmark zu haben. 

Ist mir bisher noch gar nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Gurdi (2. November 2018)

Rolk schrieb:


> Vermintide 2 scheint auch einen integrierten Benchmark zu haben.
> 
> Ist mir bisher noch gar nicht aufgefallen.



????
Das Spiel wird wirklich mit viel liebe gepflegt, aktuell gibts überall Kürbise und die Atmosphäre in Hellmgart wurde nochmals mit vielen kleinen Details aufgewertet wie ich finde. Aber einen Benchmark hab ich nicht gefunden.


----------



## Rolk (2. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> ????
> Das Spiel wird wirklich mit viel liebe gepflegt, aktuell gibts überall Kürbise und die Atmosphäre in Hellmgart wurde nochmals mit vielen kleinen Details aufgewertet wie ich finde. Aber einen Benchmark hab ich nicht gefunden.



Im Launcher statt auf "Spiel starten" auf "Benchmark" klicken.


----------



## Cleriker (2. November 2018)

Das steht da nur bei der gekauften Version und nicht bei der von Razor. *duckundweg*

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dunnlock (2. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Sehr gut. Dein hoher Speichertakt holt meinen ganzen Coretakt ein, nicht schlecht.
> 
> @RX:Er hat 1592/950 mit 1140HBM



Nicht ganz, da ich momentan noch etwas am testen war am Wochenende, hatte ich den HBM etwas runter gesetzt. 
Die Wattman einstellungen momentan sind p7 1602/950 und HBM 1100/1050


----------



## Gurdi (2. November 2018)

Dunnlock schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, da ich momentan noch etwas am testen war am Wochenende, hatte ich den HBM etwas runter gesetzt.
> Die Wattman einstellungen momentan sind p7 1602/950 und HBM 1100/1050



Wenn du 1050 auf der HBM Spannung hast dann hast du aber real 1V anliegen und nicht 950 oder?



Rolk schrieb:


> Im Launcher statt auf "Spiel starten" auf "Benchmark" klicken.


Durchschnittliche Fps. bei mir 0 
Komisch, der Bench läuft einwandfrei aber die AVG Berechnung bugt. Der Benchmark zeigt mir leidlich mein CPU Limit in einigen Szenen...


----------



## Dunnlock (2. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wenn du 1050 auf der HBM Spannung hast dann hast du aber real 1V anliegen und nicht 950 oder?
> 
> 
> Durchschnittliche Fps. bei mir 0
> Komisch, der Bench läuft einwandfrei aber die AVG Berechnung bugt. Der Benchmark zeigt mir leidlich mein CPU Limit in einigen Szenen...



Richtig, ich habe bei meinem 950mV Profil im P7 1572 und HBM bei 1140/1000, dann Taktet die Karte um 1520. Bei den jetzigen Einstellungen Taktet die Karte zwischen 1570 und 1580

Ausserdem habe ich mir den Spass erlaubt zu schauen was möglich wäre, wenn die Karte darf wie sie will. Jetzt mal abhängig davon das es nicht sehr stabil war, schön anzuschauen war der takt der karte trotzdem


----------



## Gurdi (2. November 2018)

Dunnlock schrieb:


> Richtig, ich habe bei meinem 950mV Profil im P7 1572 und HBM bei 1140/1000, dann Taktet die Karte um 1520. Bei den jetzigen Einstellungen Taktet die Karte zwischen 1570 und 1580
> 
> Ausserdem habe ich mir den Spass erlaubt zu schauen was möglich wäre, wenn die Karte darf wie sie will. Jetzt mal abhängig davon das es nicht sehr stabil war, schön anzuschauen war der takt der karte trotzdem



Sei mal bitte so freundlich und probier mal meine Optimierungen die ich dir per PN schicke für ACOdissey.
Poste dann mal bitte ein vorher nachher hier wenns geht.

Den Takt von ACO kannst du übrigens vergessen, der ist für die Füße. Das läuft mit 1.660Mhz bei mir mit 190 Watt ASIC.

Gibt was umsonst:
BlizzCon: Blizzard verschenkt Destiny 2 – Tom's Hardware Deutschland


----------



## Dunnlock (3. November 2018)

Ich habe gebencht.


----------



## Gurdi (3. November 2018)

Ok hab ich mir gedacht das die Sachen isoliert so nicht bringen, ist also doch der HBCC entscheidend.
Die anderen Änderungen habe ich dir geschickt, sollte dann nachher so aussehen:
Einmal mit HDR+Freesync 2 und Optimiert und einmal Standard mit den Optimierungen. Zu beachten vor allen Dingen der Frameverlauf.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## memisis (3. November 2018)

Hey, ist es möglich dieses Evga Precission x1 programm mit der Vega zum laufen zu bringen? Oder gibt es ein ähnliches programm für die Vega? Ich wüsste gerne welche stellen genau mit welcher Temp meine GPU läuft.


----------



## Dudelll (3. November 2018)

Soweit ich weiß kannst du alle Temperaturen mit Gpu-Z auslesen. Alles was dort nicht angezeigt wird hat einfach keine Temp. Sensoren.

Edit.: Um die HotSpot Temp. zu sehen muss man die in Gpu-Z selbst aktivieren. Standardmäßig ist die Anzeige für die Temp. deaktiviert.


----------



## Dunnlock (3. November 2018)

Versuch die Zweite 
 mit und ohne HBCC und jeweils Standarteinstellungen und dann das jeweils geänderte.


----------



## Gurdi (3. November 2018)

Dunnlock schrieb:


> Versuch die Zweite
> mit und ohne HBCC und jeweils Standarteinstellungen und dann das jeweils geänderte.



Sehr gut, scheint zu funktionieren. Der Overhead ist reduziert, deutlich bessere min/max und Avg bei wesentlich stabilerem Frameverlauf. 
Ohne HBCC scheint noch etwas besser zu laufen auf deinem 6Kerner.


----------



## Ace (3. November 2018)

memisis schrieb:


> Hey, ist es möglich dieses Evga Precission x1 programm mit der Vega zum laufen zu bringen? Oder gibt es ein ähnliches programm für die Vega? Ich wüsste gerne welche stellen genau mit welcher Temp meine GPU läuft.



Du kannst das auch ganz einfach mit HWiNFO und dem Rivatuner Statistics Server dir im Game anzeigen lassen.
Das ganze sieht dann so aus.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (3. November 2018)

So hier mal meine Optimeriungen für ACOdyssey für diejenigen die es gerne spielen. Ziel ist die Reduktion des Overheads, da die GPU Leistung eigentlich nicht wirklich der limiterende Faktor ist wie man hier gut sehen kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eigentlich müsste die ASIC bei korrekter Auslastung 240Watt haben. Mit meinen Optimierungen habe ich Ingame zumindest jetzt eine Auslastung auf 215Watt ASIC.

Folgendes kann/sollte man optimieren für ideale Ergebnisse:
1.Treiberprofil anpassen, siehe Screenshot. Shadercache auf Ein und bei Tesselation Anwendungseinstellungen verwenden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das reduziert ein wenig den Treiberoverhead wenn die Ingamesettings verwendet werden.
2.HBCC aktivieren auf 12363MB im Treibermenü unter Global.(Je nach System sinnvoll, Neustarten danach)
3.Vor dem Start von ACO die Treiberexe auf Priorität "Hoch" stellen.(Optional, die Auswirkungen sind marginal)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4.Das Spiel starten und mit Windowstaste +G das Spielemenü aufrufen und dort den Spielemodus aktivieren. Wenn nichts aufklappt setzt ingame die Anzeige auf Randlos und probiert es nochmal.
(Damit der Gamemode greift müsst Ihr das Spiel neu starten)
5.Das Spiel auf Vollbild stellen, keinen Fenstermodus verwenden.
6.Die Volumetrischen Wolken in den Ingamesettings auf "Sehr hoch" reduzieren.
7.Bei geöffnet Spiels raus tabben und die ACO.Exe auf Priorität "Echtzeit" stellen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fertig. Das ganze sollte dann in etwa so aussehen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...sins-creed-odyssey-benchmark.html#post9576968

Wer sich an die Optimierungen macht, kann ja gerne mal ein vorher nachher Vergleich machen und hier posten. Mein 6700k mit HT ist sicher nochmal was anderes als ein Ryzen oder ein 6Kerner von Intel.
Das spiel droppt so überhaupt nicht mehr und Aalglatte Frametimes bei mir.(Die Bilder dürften bei euch etwas arg hell rüber kommen, das liegt am HDR bei mir. Anscheinend kann ich mit FS2 die Bilder auch mit HDR aufnehmen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## memisis (3. November 2018)

Wisst ihr welchen bereich der HotSpot darstellen soll? Ist das der große Chip in der Mitte?
Ich werde meine Vega morgen wieder auseinander nehmen und würde mir gerne die stelle mit dem HotSpot genauer anschauen, und es danach deinem "Guide" nach wieder zusammen schrauben. (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/485138-amd-rx-vega-laberthread-686.html#post9563485)
Das die Backplatte so eine Rille hat wusste ich nicht

Vielen dank für die ganzen Bilder und Erklärungen, hoffentlich bekomme ich es morgen gebacken unter 105° HotSpot zu kommen.


----------



## Gurdi (3. November 2018)

memisis schrieb:


> Wisst ihr welchen bereich der HotSpot darstellen soll? Ist das der große Chip in der Mitte?
> Ich werde meine Vega morgen wieder auseinander nehmen und würde mir gerne die stelle mit dem HotSpot genauer anschauen, und es danach deinem "Guide" nach wieder zusammen schrauben. (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/485138-amd-rx-vega-laberthread-686.html#post9563485)
> Das die Backplatte so eine Rille hat wusste ich nicht
> 
> Vielen dank für die ganzen Bilder und Erklärungen, hoffentlich bekomme ich es morgen gebacken unter 105° HotSpot zu kommen.



Das ist die Stelle zwischen HBM Speicher und GPU Chip, der T-Förmige Ausschnitt. Entweder ist dieser vergossen oder offen, je nachdem. Wahrscheinlich wird der Wert auf dem Interposer gemessen.Wer Probleme mit dem HotSpot hat sollte eine Linie WLP ziehen an der Verbindungsstelle zwischen HBM und GPU.


----------



## Ace (3. November 2018)

memisis schrieb:


> Wisst ihr welchen bereich der HotSpot darstellen soll? Ist das der große Chip in der Mitte?
> Ich werde meine Vega morgen wieder auseinander nehmen und würde mir gerne die stelle mit dem HotSpot genauer anschauen, und es danach deinem "Guide" nach wieder zusammen schrauben. (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/485138-amd-rx-vega-laberthread-686.html#post9563485)
> Das die Backplatte so eine Rille hat wusste ich nicht
> 
> Vielen dank für die ganzen Bilder und Erklärungen, hoffentlich bekomme ich es morgen gebacken unter 105° HotSpot zu kommen.



Einfach komplett  eine dünne Schicht Wärmeleitpaste drauf machen auf den Cip und HBM
nicht auf alle drei einzeln sondern einfach drüber das alles bedeckt ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## openSUSE (4. November 2018)

*€ 369,00* 8GB Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 56 Pulse Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail)
Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de

Edit1:
Sehe gerade nur noch 7 Minuten - sorry wohl zu spät :O kommt aber sicher wieder, sind noch über 100St da.

Edit2:
ja, ist nochmal für 12Stunden drinn.


----------



## drstoecker (4. November 2018)

openSUSE schrieb:


> *€ 369,00* 8GB Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 56 Pulse Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail)
> Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de
> 
> Edit1:
> ...



Habs gestern auch schon gesehen.das Angebot läuft immer wieder vom neuen bis die Stückzahl Verkauft ist.


----------



## ATIR290 (4. November 2018)

Doch ein womöglicher Vega 7 Gamer Refresh ?


----------



## SnaxeX (4. November 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Doch ein womöglicher Vega 7 Gamer Refresh ?



Eher dass das Produktionsverfahren besser anläuft, aber nun mal ein stark negatives Bild bei den Kunden eingebrannt ist, wenn man sich die Situation von vor 1 Jahr anschaut - und das ist nun mal wichtig.

In meinen Augen ist aber gerade die Vega 56 wirklich gelungen und hat bei dem Preis ein echt gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.

Und Vega 7 für Gamer wäre sicher schon anders kommuniziert worden, sowas plant man im Voraus. Ich glaube nicht dass kurzfristig die Pläne einfach komplett geändert wurden.


----------



## Dudelll (4. November 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Doch ein womöglicher Vega 7 Gamer Refresh ?



Wie kommst du da jetzt drauf .. hab ich was verpasst oder überlesen  ?


----------



## Gurdi (4. November 2018)

So hatte meine V64 ja in der Frischzellenkur. Hat jetzt auch WLPads an der Backplate bekommen und die Mastergel Maker auf dem Chip.
Nochmal alles um 5 Grad reduziert etwa.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit den NF A12x25 wären evtl sogar Temps unterhalb von 50 Grad möglich. Sind mir aber zu teuer die Dinger.


----------



## Olstyle (4. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> So hier mal meine Optimeriungen für ACOdyssey für diejenigen die es gerne spielen...
> Wer sich an die Optimierungen macht, kann ja gerne mal ein vorher nachher Vergleich machen und hier posten. Mein 6700k mit HT ist sicher nochmal was anderes als ein Ryzen oder ein 6Kerner von Intel.
> Das spiel droppt so überhaupt nicht mehr und Aalglatte Frametimes bei mir.


Deine Screenshots sehen nach Kefalonia aus. Da hat eigentlich jeder saubere Frametimes .


----------



## ATIR290 (4. November 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: 
Mein Gehäuse View 27 mit der RX Vega 64


----------



## Gurdi (4. November 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht schick aus 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Deine Screenshots sehen nach Kefalonia aus. Da hat eigentlich jeder saubere Frametimes .


Ist das Startgebiet, ich hab aber auch im Benchmark saubere Frametimes.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du Vergleichswerte hast, immer her damit.Hab hier nen Thread gemacht für das Spiel.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...sins-creed-odyssey-benchmark.html#post9576968
Ich kann auch mal ein Video machen mit Überflug mit dem Adler.


----------



## memisis (4. November 2018)

Vielen dank für die Hilfe hier
Ich glaube mein Problem war das meine Backplatte nicht richtig saß / nicht in der Rille war wie bei Ace.
Habe jetzt 71° HotSpot nach einer weile FurMark.
Ich finde das ist jetzt gut genug, noch mal werde ich die Gpu nicht öffnen. Die Backplatte in der Rille einzubauen war echt ein krampf

Sollte ich jetzt noch versuchen die Gpu zu übertakten/Undervolten? Oder sind die 71° schon heiß genug?


----------



## Dudelll (4. November 2018)

memisis schrieb:


> Vielen dank für die Hilfe hier
> Ich glaube mein Problem war das meine Backplatte nicht richtig saß / nicht in der Rille war wie bei Ace.
> Habe jetzt 71° HotSpot nach einer weile FurMark.
> Ich finde das ist jetzt gut genug, noch mal werde ich die Gpu nicht öffnen. Die Backplatte in der Rille einzubauen war echt ein krampf
> ...



Wenn du bislang noch mit den Standard settings fährt würd ich auf jeden fall uv. Das sollte die temps noch etwas senken bei mehr Leistung. 71 beim Hotspot sind super unter furmark.


----------



## Gurdi (4. November 2018)

Ja sehe ich auch so, 71 Grad auf dem HotSpot ist ein Top Wert. Damit kann man schon ordentlich takten lassen.


----------



## Dunnlock (4. November 2018)

memisis schrieb:


> Vielen dank für die Hilfe hier
> Ich glaube mein Problem war das meine Backplatte nicht richtig saß / nicht in der Rille war wie bei Ace.
> Habe jetzt 71° HotSpot nach einer weile FurMark.
> Ich finde das ist jetzt gut genug, noch mal werde ich die Gpu nicht öffnen. Die Backplatte in der Rille einzubauen war echt ein krampf
> ...



Ich würde the Witcher 3 nehmen um zu schauen wie warm die Karte wird, da das Spiel sehr shaderlastig ist.
Und dort verbraucht die Karte auch am meisten, dem entsprechend siehst du wie hoch die Temperaturen gehen.


----------



## Ace (4. November 2018)

memisis schrieb:


> Vielen dank für die Hilfe hier
> Ich glaube mein Problem war das meine Backplatte nicht richtig saß / nicht in der Rille war wie bei Ace.
> Habe jetzt 71° HotSpot nach einer weile FurMark.
> Ich finde das ist jetzt gut genug, noch mal werde ich die Gpu nicht öffnen. Die Backplatte in der Rille einzubauen war echt ein krampf
> ...




Freut mich das es bei dir jetzt passt und die Temps stimmen.


----------



## ATIR290 (4. November 2018)

@Gurdi

Könnte gern mal den Noctua  NF A12x25
als Gehäuse Lüfter exakt vor der Grafikkarte unten im Gehäuse, Vorne verwenden und sehen ob dies was bringt.
Rechne  kann echt 3 bis 5 Grad bringen, bei GPU und HBM Temperatur gar mehr!

Noctua NF-A12x25 PWM Ventola silenziosa da 120 mm (1,68 W, 102,1 m3/h, 2000 RPM,), Marrone, 120x120x25 mm: Amazon.it: Informatica


----------



## RX480 (5. November 2018)

btw.

ATIR = Bernie_Ati vom Luxx
(Falls Atir umsattelt, würde ich die  Graka net kaufen = 1Jahr bei 100..105°C Hotspot gelaufen)
sein PCGH-Bild #7194  passt zu Luxx-Bild  Bernie #7533
[Sammelthread] AMD RX VEGA Sammelthread + FAQ - Seite 302

Wie Bernie so spielt:
[Sammelthread] AMD RX VEGA Sammelthread + FAQ - Seite 213


----------



## Ralle@ (5. November 2018)

@ATIR290

Das wird dir höchstens 1° bringen wenn überhaupt und die Lautstärke wird natürlich erheblich steigen.
So viel kühler bekommst du die Luft nicht dass es merklich einen Unterschied macht welcher Lüfter an der Front verbaut ist bei einem Radial Design. Da müsstest mal mit Eiswürfeln im Case testen und schauen ob es was bringt (vorausgesetzt die Würfel halten solange durch).


----------



## rumpeLson (5. November 2018)

Ich habe eine Vega 56 von Asus und spiele wegen dieses Videos YouTube  mit dem Gedanken diesen Mod durchzuführen und gleichzeitig ebenfalls die WLP zu erneuern, um insbesondere die VRM Temps zu senken. 
Aktuell läuft meine Vega bei 915mv und 1560 Mhz (reeller Takt liegt dann so bei 1450 Mhz). Die VRMs bleiben bei diesem Setting mit etwa 75° ziemlich kühl. Bei (leichter) Erhöhung der Voltage geht die Temperatur aber schnell Richtung 90°, sodass ich mir von besagtem Mod hier etwas mehr Spielraum erhoffe.

Ich habe allerdings keine Ahnung, ob das Package meiner Karte moldet  oder unmoldet ist und wollte einmal fragen, welche Besonderheiten es  beim Wechsel der WLP bei einem unmoldeten Package gibt. Grundsätzlich  habe ich schon häufiger gelesen, dass niedrige HBM Temperaturen eher auf  ein moldet Package schließen lassen. In der Regel wird mein HBM nur 1-2  Grad wärmer als der Chip. Kann ich hier eher davon ausgehen, dass das  Package moldet ist?

Danke für die Hilfe 

btw: Mittlerweile wurde auf der AMD Seite wohl die WHQL-Version des 18.10.2er Treibers veröffentlicht.


----------



## Gurdi (5. November 2018)

Bei einem unmoldet Package sollte man den Kühler von oben nach unten anziehen beim befestigen sowie den Hohlraum mit guter WLP füllen. Ansonsten muss man nicht viel beachten.


----------



## ATIR290 (5. November 2018)

RX 480

Was erzählst da einfach nur wieder:
Mein HBM ² Speicher lief nie über 92 Grad, am Anfang da ich vielleicht zu viel wollte an Mhz  (1525+)   und die Spannung nicht angepasst hatte!
Zudem nur knappe 2400 U/Min
Seit einem Jahr unter maximal 90 Grad,- und die Hotspot Temperatur 5-7 Grad höher

HBM ² Speicher taktet ab 95 Grad Celsius runter.


----------



## kloanabua (5. November 2018)

rumpeLson schrieb:


> btw: Mittlerweile wurde auf der AMD Seite wohl die WHQL-Version des 18.10.2er Treibers veröffentlicht.



Wie bekommen die das hin das der Treiber plötzlich nur noch 130 MB hat ?


----------



## Cleriker (5. November 2018)

Bist du sicher dass du nicht das minimalsetup geladen hast?

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## omgfck12 (5. November 2018)

Die Sapphire Vega 64 gibts im Moment bei Compuland via eBay für 419€. Da konnte ich jetzt nicht mehr wiederstehen und hab zugeschlagen. Da die Nvidia RTX aus meiner Sicht absolut überzogene Preise haben und ich tapfer mit meiner R9 390 den Miningboom ausgesessen hab, freu ich mich schon auf den Leistungsschub .

Kleine Frage, damit ich nicht alle 721 Seiten hier lesen muss: Man sagt ja, undervolten und Power-Target hochziehen gibt nochmal ein paar % mehr Leistung bei niedrigerem Verbrauch. Welches Tool eignet sich dafür am Besten aktuell? Reicht der Wattmann aus oder lieber sowas wie Afterburner? Da bei meiner R9 390 kaum OC ging, bin ich bei dem Thema schon etwas raus.


----------



## Dudelll (5. November 2018)

Wattman reicht eigentlich vollkommen aus.


----------



## omgfck12 (5. November 2018)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Wattman reicht eigentlich vollkommen aus.



Alles klar, danke dir! Die Karte soll zum Wochenende da sein, dann wird erstmal in Ruhe gebastelt


----------



## Gurdi (6. November 2018)

Kannst du das Angebot mal verlinken?
419 ist ja wirklich ein Hammerpreis....


----------



## Dudelll (6. November 2018)

[ebay] [Mindfactory] [Compuland-City] Sapphire 8GB Radeon RX Vega 64 Nitro+ - mydealz.de

War immer mal wieder was da und wieder weg.

Also denke mal das er das Angebot meinte : p


----------



## Rolk (6. November 2018)

Super Preis, aber bei so einem sprunghaften Angebot würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn Einzelstücke ala funktionierende Rückläufer vertickt werden.


----------



## Dudelll (6. November 2018)

Naja solang man trotzdem die volle Garantie und Rückgaberecht bekommt wär mir persönlich das fast egal.


----------



## RX480 (6. November 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Das wird dir höchstens 1° bringen wenn überhaupt und die Lautstärke wird natürlich erheblich steigen.
> So viel kühler bekommst du die Luft nicht dass es merklich einen Unterschied macht welcher Lüfter an der Front verbaut ist bei einem Radial Design.



Der bessere Lüfter unten ist sinnvoll.

Luftstrom 1 = oben = 95W CPU
Luftstrom 2 = unten = 180..240W GPU 

btw.
Im Turing-Thread ist ja gerade die Temp.-Diskussion im Gange.
Von Daher darf auch Vega sinnvoll eingestellt werden. 
Deine 0,825mV bei der Ti sind net schlecht.


----------



## RX480 (6. November 2018)

omgfck12 schrieb:


> Die Sapphire Vega 64 gibts im Moment bei Compuland via eBay für 419€. Da konnte ich jetzt nicht mehr wiederstehen ..



Das ist ja mal ein Schnäppchen!
(Für eine moderates Setting ist auch ein Rückläufer OK)

Fang mal so an wie SnaxeX in #1216
P6 1537...1577 @ 935 mV
P7 1582...1612 @ 960mV
 HBM 1020..1040@1000mV
Zieltemp. = 70°C (Max.Temp. auf 85°C lassen)
Lüfter +200..+400 austesten
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...king-undervolting-thread-122.html#post9566805


----------



## tobse2056 (6. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Der bessere Lüfter unten ist sinnvoll.
> 
> Luftstrom 1 = oben = 95W CPU
> Luftstrom 2 = unten = 180..240W GPU
> ...



Sehe das auch so das ein guter Lüfter an der richtigen Stelle  einiges bringen kann. Bei mir im Gehäuse kann nur der unterste Frontlüfter frische Luft zur Grafikkarte befördern, deswegen habe ich dort einen  Noctua A12x25 verbaut der über die Grafikkarten Temperatur gesteuert wird.
Das hat mir so 3-5 Grad Verbesserung gebracht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber auch ein Lüfter im Boden kann eine Grafikkarte sehr erfreuen


----------



## RX480 (6. November 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> ..habe ich dort einen  Noctua A12x25 verbaut der über die Grafikkarten Temperatur gesteuert wird.
> Das hat mir so 3-5 Grad Verbesserung gebracht.
> Aber auch ein Lüfter im Boden kann eine Grafikkarte sehr erfreuen :Schief:



Wie machst Du das mit der Steuerung über die Graka-Temp. ?

Und der Bodenlüfter stört nicht den Luftstrom ? (oder meinst Du damit den 3. Frontlüfter)
Kannst Du da mal bitte on vs. off messen ?

btw. 
3-5 °C weniger kann schon beim Graka-Lüfter den Unterschied zw. "angenehm" und "unangenehm laut" machen.
Zur Not muss man halt mit dem fps-Limit etwas runter.


----------



## RX480 (6. November 2018)

Die Nano ist wieder zum "normalen" Preis verfügbar.
8GB PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Nano Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon RX VEGA | Mindfactory.de

(falls man nicht die Pulse zum h2o-Modding nehmen möchte und nur wenig Platz hat.)


----------



## tobse2056 (6. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wie machst Du das mit der Steuerung über die Graka-Temp. ?




Meine Asus Karte hat Lüfteranschlüssen mit denen kann man es machen, aber ich hab es noch einfacher gelöst da ich die Asus Software blöd finde.
Bei mir bläst die Grafikkarte die Abwärme direkt auf den Chipsatz Kühlkörper  und die Chipsatz Temperatur geht von 45 grad auf 60 Grad hoch wenn die GPU unter Volllast ist.
Also lass ich den untersten Lüfter einfach über die System Temperatur regeln.

Bei meinen alten Fractal Gehäuse konnte ich einen Boden Lüfter einbauen, das hatte der Grafikkarte auch geholfen.

Im Zweifel einfach ausprobieren.





RX480 schrieb:


> Kannst Du da mal bitte on vs. off messen ?



Werde nachher einfach mal mit und ohne den untersten Lüfter die Karte auslasten und die Temperaturen messen.


----------



## Gurdi (6. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wie machst Du das mit der Steuerung über die Graka-Temp. ?
> 
> Und der Bodenlüfter stört nicht den Luftstrom ? (oder meinst Du damit den 3. Frontlüfter)
> Kannst Du da mal bitte on vs. off messen ?
> ...



Die Strixx hat eine eigene Lüftersteuerung auf dem Board, eines Ihrer Top Features.

Für 419,- bei ner 64er Nitro ist es völlig Wumpe ob das ein Rückläufer ist.Solange das Teil funzt ist alles im Lot.


----------



## tobse2056 (6. November 2018)

Einmal mit 120mm Gehäuselüfter @ 1100rpm für den Bereich unterhalb der  Grafikkarte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und einmal ohne den Lüfter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (6. November 2018)

Mal was Offtopic:
Endlich mal wieder ein Spiel mit Tiefgang ganz nach alter Tradition entdeckt.
Pathfinder: Kingmaker im Test - Der Erbe von Baldur's Gate
ENDLICH ein Spiel was nach einem würdigen Nachfolger von Baldurs Gate 2 aussieht. Da warte ich schon ewig drauf.

Mit viel Mühe hab ich mich bisher zurückgehalten es zu kaufen damit es noch ein wenig gepatcht wird(Bugs sind normal bei einem solchen Spiel)
Mittlerweile siehts recht rund aus denke ich. Bin mal gespannt wie es ist.Lade gerade die Imperialedition. Nach dem ganzen kurzweiligen Kram den ich die letzte Zeit gezockt habe ist das hoffentlich der erwartete Zeitfresser.


----------



## RX480 (7. November 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Einmal mit 120mm Gehäuselüfter @ 1100rpm für den Bereich unterhalb der  Grafikkarte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, klappt ja hervorragend mit der Reduzierung des Grakalüfters. Bestimmt schön leise.
Nimmst Du die Hotspottemp. in der Anzeige  ?

Für meine RX56-ref. nehme ich oft Zieltemp. 70°C + Lüfterüberdosis.
Da regelt es sich am Besten ein. Bsp. passt jetzt zwar nicht ganz wg. HBM-Takt , aber Lüfter ist gut zu sehen.
(75°C sollten auch noch gehen.)


----------



## tobse2056 (7. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wow, klappt ja hervorragend mit der Reduzierung des Grakalüfters. Bestimmt schön leise.
> Nimmst Du die Hotspottemp. in der Anzeige  ?
> 
> Für meine RX56-ref. nehme ich oft Zieltemp. 70°C + Lüfterüberdosis.
> ...



Das sind die Stock Einstellungen der Asus Karte mit dem  Power Bios. 0-1600 RPM,260Watt Asic und Max temp 80,  Target 78.
Seitdem ich jetzt die  neue Karte als Austausch  habe bin auch zufrieden mit den Stock Einstellungen,  denn die vermutliche Defekte Karte vorher düste bei 2500rpm und 85 Grad herum mit dem selben Lüfter Setup 

In den Screenshots steht die normale GPU Temperatur , Hotspot liegt die üblichen 10-15 grad höher.


Für den Referrenzkühler  könnte man wahrscheinlich was schönes basteln.
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Grafi...r-Fps-unter-anderem-in-Battlefield-4-1101932/

in Zeiten von 3D Druckern sieht wahrscheinlich noch besser aus als damals


----------



## RX480 (7. November 2018)

Net schlecht vom Phil!

Klappt nur leider mit Cf  in meinem alten Miditower net. (da gibt es auch nix zum zeigen)
Dank 2x Front + 2x zusätzlichen Seitenlüftern , die auf die Grakas blasen  auch so schon gut.
Für die CPU hab ich ne Aio, so das die Backplate der oberen Graka auch ordentlich Luft hat.

Also summasummarum 4x Rein + 3x Raus. Passt wesentlich besser als ich 2017 beim Kauf gedacht hätte.
Von Daher konnte ich auf h2o verzichten. (übertreibe es allerdings auch nicht mit dem OC bzw. Gamesettings+fps-Limit)


btw.
Man sollte sich  halt schon beim Gehäusekauf überlegen, Was so maximal in den nächsten Jahren reinkommt und
wo dann günstigerweise die Lüfter sein müssten.
Habe da ein ganz anders geartetes Bsp. mit ner LC von Crynis im Luxx gesehen. (200mm Topblower auf die AiO der LC, die mit 140+120 im PP läuft und Custom-h2o für den TR = sehr pragmatisch und ganz seitenverkehrt, sein 24/7 damals mit Adrenalin 18.2.2 war echt sparsam und cool)


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (7. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mal was Offtopic:
> Endlich mal wieder ein Spiel mit Tiefgang ganz nach alter Tradition entdeckt.
> Pathfinder: Kingmaker im Test - Der Erbe von Baldur's Gate
> ENDLICH ein Spiel was nach einem würdigen Nachfolger von Baldurs Gate 2 aussieht. Da warte ich schon ewig drauf.



Für mich war Divinity 2 Original Sin da schon lange ein Anwärter auf den Tron. RB Combat ist jetzt nicht jedermanns Sache, aber in Divinity fand ich's cool. Hab mir aber Pathfinder auch gekauft, nur noch nicht gezockt xD


----------



## tobse2056 (7. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Man sollte sich  halt schon beim Gehäusekauf überlegen, Was so maximal in den nächsten Jahren reinkommt und
> wo dann günstigerweise die Lüfter sein müssten.


Du sagst es, du sagst es

Mein Phanteks ist jetzt 5 Monate alt und ich bereue den Kauf schon irgendwie, weil ich jetzt wieder auf mATX festhänge.
Das war nie ein Problem ,bis ich mir ne Oculus Rift geholt habe und ich nen arschvoll USB 3.0 Ports brauche.
Und Gehäuse kann halt so schlecht verkaufen wenn mal wieder umsteigt.


----------



## RX480 (7. November 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Das war nie ein Problem ,bis ich mir ne Oculus Rift geholt habe und ich nen arschvoll USB 3.0 Ports brauche.



Hol Dir nen Moni der als USB-Verteiler dienen kann.
Z.Bsp. mein CHG70 könnte sowas.
Samsung CHG7 Series C27HG70QQU QLED monitor gebogen LC27HG70QQUXEN
Samsung C32HG70QQU LED, LED-Monitor schwarz, 2x HDMI, DisplayPort, USB 3.0, HDR Ready
oder die LG´s ( da weiss ich aber net wie die HDR-Quali ist)
LG 27UK850-W 68,6cm (27") UHD 4k Profi-Monitor USB-C 99% sRGB HDR10 16:9 ++ Cyberport
LG 32UD99-W - 80 cm , LED, IPS-Panel, 4K-UHD, HDR 10: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Oder verstehe ich da Was falsch, ne Dockingstation müßte doch auch bei Dir rangehen.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (7. November 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Du sagst es, du sagst es
> 
> Mein Phanteks ist jetzt 5 Monate alt und ich bereue den Kauf schon irgendwie, weil ich jetzt wieder auf mATX festhänge.
> Das war nie ein Problem ,bis ich mir ne Oculus Rift geholt habe und ich nen arschvoll USB 3.0 Ports brauche.
> Und Gehäuse kann halt so schlecht verkaufen wenn mal wieder umsteigt.



Es gibt PCI USB-Karten^^


----------



## RX480 (7. November 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Es gibt PCI USB-Karten^^



Schau Dir sein Bild vom Gehäuse an #7218. Da wird wohl nix mehr gehen.


----------



## Gurdi (7. November 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Für mich war Divinity 2 Original Sin da schon lange ein Anwärter auf den Thron. RB Combat ist jetzt nicht jedermanns Sache, aber in Divinity fand ich's cool. Hab mir aber Pathfinder auch gekauft, nur noch nicht gezockt xD



Ich komme so langsam rein, aber das Spiel ist wirklich brutal schwer auf Hardt.
Selbst ne Bande Gobbos haut mich locker um wenn ich nicht alles richtig mache.


----------



## tobse2056 (7. November 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Es gibt PCI USB-Karten^^



mATX hat platz für 4 PCI Slots  und die Grafikkarte braucht schon 2,5 slots alleine.
und ich hab bereits eine USB 3.0 Karte verbaut an der ich zwei Oculus Rift Sensoren hängen kann.Für ne bessere Abtastung bräuchte ne zweite USB 3.0 karte oder eine von den sündhaft teueren USB3.0 Karten wo jeder Port seinen eigenen Controller hat.
Aber das ist ein andere  Problem.

Momentan bin ich noch mit meinen 1800x zufrieden.Und wer weis, vielleicht verguck ich mich in ein neues Gehäuse bis ein Plattform wechsel ansteht , dann kann ich immer noch auf ATX wechseln.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (7. November 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> mATX hat platz für 4 PCI Slots  und die Grafikkarte braucht schon 2,5 slots alleine.
> und ich hab bereits eine USB 3.0 Karte verbaut an der ich zwei Oculus Rift Sensoren hängen kann.Für ne bessere Abtastung bräuchte ne zweite USB 3.0 karte oder eine von den sündhaft teueren USB3.0 Karten wo jeder Port seinen eigenen Controller hat.
> Aber das ist ein andere  Problem.



Ok, fair enough xD Jaja, die Tücken der kleinen Formfaktoren.



Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich komme so langsam rein, aber das Spiel ist wirklich brutal schwer auf Hardt.
> Selbst ne Bande Gobbos haut mich locker um wenn ich nicht alles richtig mache.



Ich habe davon gehört xD Brutal ist wohl die richtige Wortwahl.


----------



## RX480 (7. November 2018)

Was an Konsolen geht , sollte auch auf dem PC funzen. Bin mal gespannt ! 
Im Prinzip ist ja DLSS kaum anders als das bekannte Checkerboard.
(alternativ bringt 1800p+SMAA ne bessere Bildqualität als DLSS und braucht ca. 100..15% weniger W als nativ 4k))


----------



## Gurdi (7. November 2018)

Was ich bisher von DLSS gesehen habe überzeugt mich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## RX480 (7. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was ich bisher von DLSS gesehen habe überzeugt mich überhaupt nicht.



Es geht ja, egal mit welcher Methode, nur um die Spielbarkeit am TV, wo man zum Glück weiter weg sitzt.
10..15% mehr fps können Da schon mal entscheidend werden.
Schau nochmal auf das Bild. Der PFEIL zeigt an = kompatibel zu AMD.

Wenns net zum PC rüberschwappt , ist auch net schlimm.
VSR 1800p+SMAA ist schon sehr preiswert mit Vega.


----------



## SalamiToast (7. November 2018)

Kann  vielleicht jemand von den Vega Experten was du der Vega 56 Pulse sagen, die es aktuell für 350€ bei Mindfactory gibt? 
Guter Preis oder lieber nen anderes Modell nehmen?


----------



## Gurdi (7. November 2018)

SalamiToast schrieb:


> Kann  vielleicht jemand von den Vega Experten was du der Vega 56 Pulse sagen, die es aktuell für 350€ bei Mindfactory gibt?
> Guter Preis oder lieber nen anderes Modell nehmen?



Kaufen zu dem Preis gibts nichts besseres.


----------



## Rolk (7. November 2018)

SalamiToast schrieb:


> Kann  vielleicht jemand von den Vega Experten was du der Vega 56 Pulse sagen, die es aktuell für 350€ bei Mindfactory gibt?
> Guter Preis oder lieber nen anderes Modell nehmen?



Guckst du hier:

Sapphire RX Vega 56 Pulse im Test – Heisser Kampfzwerg mit dickem Kuehlpanzer – Tom's Hardware Deutschland

Zu dem Preis gabs noch nichts besseres würde ich meinen.


----------



## Rolk (8. November 2018)

Die RX56 Red Devil ist auch auf 399 € runter.

PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Red Devil, 8GB HBM2, 2x HDMI, 2x DP (AXRX VEGA 56 8GBHBM2-2D2H/OC) ab €' '399 (2018) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland


----------



## Gurdi (8. November 2018)

Generell sind die Preise heute stark gefallen, auch die Asrock als Refrenz hat endlich mal nen angemessen Preis.


----------



## arcDaniel (8. November 2018)

Könnte es vuelleicht sein, dass die Händler etwas mehr über die RX590 wissen und bei deren release die Vega uninteressanter wird? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ATIR290 (8. November 2018)

Könnte gut möglich sein ….
Wird wohl nicht viel schneller sein die RX Vega 56, vielleicht gute 10%


----------



## Rolk (8. November 2018)

Das glaube ich nicht. Vor Turing-Release haben auch einige Preise gewackelt und dann waren ab Release auf einen Schlag alle GPU Sonderangebote verschwunden.


----------



## EyRaptor (8. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Könnte es vuelleicht sein, dass die Händler etwas mehr über die RX590 wissen und bei deren release die Vega uninteressanter wird?



Ich glaube  wirklich nicht, dass eine rx590 einer Vega gefährlich werden könnte.
Nach verschiedenen diversen Leaks rechne ich einfach damit, dass sich die Karte eindeutig vor der gtx 1060 platzieren wird.
Ich hoffe allerdings, dass ich mich täusche und  doch noch mehr kommt.


----------



## B-Jay (8. November 2018)

Habs mal riskiert und mir die Vega 56 Pulse bestellt.
Wollte ursprünglich schauen was es am Black Friday so für Angebote gibt aber bei 349€ konnte ich nicht widerstehen.


----------



## RX480 (8. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Generell sind die Preise heute stark gefallen, auch die Asrock als Refrenz hat endlich mal nen angemessen Preis.



die 64 =449,-€! (mal sehen wie lange) und die Nano 402,-€
8GB Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 64 Nitro+ Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de
8GB PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Nano Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon RX VEGA | Mindfactory.de

btw. als Alternative ne Etage höher:
allgemein ist auch bei der RTX2080 sowas wie bei den Vega-Preisen zu sehen, immer mal kurz  20Stck. zum Dumpingpreis.
(Das sorgt hoffentlich dafür, das Lederjacke auf seinen 2070FE´s sitzenbleibt. )

Wem die 64 zu groß ist, der kann die 56-Devil auch flashen.


----------



## Gurdi (8. November 2018)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das Händler da einen Wissensvorsprung haben.


----------



## RX480 (8. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das Händler da einen Wissensvorsprung haben.



Meinst Du jetzt die kurzen Aktionen bei der RTX ? (oder Die vertippen sich tatsächlich)


----------



## Gurdi (8. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Meinst Du jetzt die kurzen Aktionen bei der RTX ? (oder Die vertippen sich tatsächlich)



Nein das war bezogen auf die 590.


----------



## RX480 (8. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nein das war bezogen auf die 590.



Falls die 590 im Wattman ala Vega den Boost P7 1645 hat  ist eff.  eh kleiner. 
Da würde ich keine Wunder erwarten. Die User werden sich da auch erstmal an Boost gewöhnen müssen.


----------



## EyRaptor (8. November 2018)

Wenn die 590 deutlich schneller wird als bisherige Polaris Karten, dann brauche ich ja NOCHmal eine Polariskarte, weil sonst meine Sammlung wieder unvollständig ist .

Das finde ich nicht gut ... die darf nicht viel schneller werden als eine Polaris @1570mhz.



Spoiler



Der Satz darüber ist natürlich kompletter Bullshit , ich würde mich dennoch über schnellere Polaris Karten freuen.
Natürlich nur, wenn die Karte aus P/L Sicht dem Spieler mehr bietet als bisherige Karten


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (8. November 2018)

Ich würde von der 590 keine Welten erwarten... Maximal 580+20%. Aber das ist schon sehr großzügig. Eher so 10% ohne Optimismus. Das macht sie statt der 580 attraktiv, für die Vega 56 aber eher ungefährlich. AMD wird Vega sicher nicht mit Polaris kannibalisieren.


----------



## Cleriker (8. November 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> AMD wird Vega sicher nicht mit Polaris kannibalisieren.



Das kommt ganz darauf an ob sie deutlich günstiger zu produzieren ist. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (8. November 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das kommt ganz darauf an ob sie deutlich günstiger zu produzieren ist.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk



Das war eher ein: "Aus technischen Gründen wird Polaris Vega nicht kannibalisieren.", 
Kein "AMD würde sowas nicht tun".

Wenn AMD für weniger Geld die gleiche Leistung produzieren könnten würden sie das natürlich machen weil es wirtschaftlicher ist, aber so war das nicht gemeint xD 
Die 590 müsste 30% Boden gut machen um Vega 56 anzugreifen. Und nur über nen 2nm Shrink und ein bisschen mehr Takt wird das nicht passieren. Das wäre schon sehr unwahrscheinlich


----------



## DerLachs (8. November 2018)

Ich habe mal eine Frage speziell an die Experten wie Gurdi: Wie viel lässt sich mit UV bei den Vega-Modellen rausholen? Ich weiß, dass man keine pauschale Aussage treffen kann, aber eine grobe Richtung wäre nett. Ich habe eine RX 470 GB 8 GB und frage mich, ob sich für ca. 200-250 Euro Aufpreis ein Upgrade auf Vega 56 lohnt. Laut PCGH-Index müsste ich mit der Stock 56 ca. 40-45 % mehr FPS kriegen. Eigentlich reicht mir die jetzige Karte, aber die jetzigen Preise sind verlockend und für WQHD ist ein wenig Mehrleistung sicher nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Rallyesport (8. November 2018)

Also für WQHD rentiert sich dass sogar sehr, um ehrlich zu sein weiß ich nämlich nicht wie du bei WQHD mit deiner RX570 spielst  

MAl was anderes, was ist denn jetzt nun mit den Primitive Shader?


----------



## Dudelll (8. November 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Also für WQHD rentiert sich dass sogar sehr, um ehrlich zu sein weiß ich nämlich nicht wie du bei WQHD mit deiner RX570 spielst
> 
> MAl was anderes, was ist denn jetzt nun mit den Primitive Shader?



Glaub die Vermutungen liegen immer noch dabei das wenn wirklich was kommen sollte, dann evtl zusammen mit release der 590. Also wissen wir vllt nächste Woche ob an den Vermutungen vllt wirklich was dran ist ; )


----------



## DerLachs (8. November 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Also für WQHD rentiert sich dass sogar sehr, um ehrlich zu sein weiß ich nämlich nicht wie du bei WQHD mit deiner RX570 spielst


Auf einem Mix aus mittel und hoch.  Aber ich spiele auch selten die ganz neuen Grafikkracher. Da sind vielleicht 1-2  Spiele pro Jahr dabei.


----------



## ATIR290 (8. November 2018)

RX 590 um die 1,7 Ghz Takt Regionen!

AMD Radeon RX 590 With 12nm Polaris 30 GPU Clocks Up To 1700 MHz


----------



## rumpeLson (8. November 2018)

@DerLachs:
Meinst du bzgl. minimalem Verbrauch oder maximaler Leistung?
Den  Verbrauch kann  man in der Regel ganz massiv reduzieren. Meine Vega 56  von Asus verbraucht stock 220 Watt bei nem Takt von knapp über 1400 Mhz.  Undervoltet läuft sie auf 915 mv bei etwa 1450 und 950 HBM, ist also ne  ecke flotter als normal. Der Verbrauch dabei liegt je nach spiel so  zwischen 140 und 160 Watt, also mindestens 60 Watt weniger nur für den  Chip. Das Gesamtsystem verbraucht knapp 90 Watt weniger.
Beim  Übertakten erkauft man sich den höheren Takt aber recht teuer. Grob  würde ich sagen dass jedes weitere mv etwa 1 Mhz mehr an Takt bringt.  Das rechnet sich nicht, finde ich.

Edit: Treiber 18.11.1 wurde veröffentlich


----------



## drstoecker (9. November 2018)

rumpeLson schrieb:


> @DerLachs:
> Meinst du bzgl. minimalem Verbrauch oder maximaler Leistung?
> Den  Verbrauch kann  man in der Regel ganz massiv reduzieren. Meine Vega 56  von Asus verbraucht stock 220 Watt bei nem Takt von knapp über 1400 Mhz.  Undervoltet läuft sie auf 915 mv bei etwa 1450 und 950 HBM, ist also ne  ecke flotter als normal. Der Verbrauch dabei liegt je nach spiel so  zwischen 140 und 160 Watt, also mindestens 60 Watt weniger nur für den  Chip. Das Gesamtsystem verbraucht knapp 90 Watt weniger.
> Beim  Übertakten erkauft man sich den höheren Takt aber recht teuer. Grob  würde ich sagen dass jedes weitere mv etwa 1 Mhz mehr an Takt bringt.  Das rechnet sich nicht, finde ich.
> ...



pünktilich zum bfv start, obwohl das game schon seit gestern on ist. warte deshalb schon auf diesen.

Radeon™ RX Vega 64 Drivers & Support | AMD


----------



## Gurdi (9. November 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> pünktilich zum bfv start, obwohl das game schon seit gestern on ist. warte deshalb schon auf diesen.
> 
> Radeon™ RX Vega 64 Drivers & Support | AMD



Oh interessant. Direkt mal anschauen.
Treiber hat keine Auffälligkeiten bisher. Performance wie gewohnt.


----------



## Rolk (9. November 2018)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage speziell an die Experten wie Gurdi: Wie viel lässt sich mit UV bei den Vega-Modellen rausholen? Ich weiß, dass man keine pauschale Aussage treffen kann, aber eine grobe Richtung wäre nett. Ich habe eine RX 470 GB 8 GB und frage mich, ob sich für ca. 200-250 Euro Aufpreis ein Upgrade auf Vega 56 lohnt. Laut PCGH-Index müsste ich mit der Stock 56 ca. 40-45 % mehr FPS kriegen. Eigentlich reicht mir die jetzige Karte, aber die jetzigen Preise sind verlockend und für WQHD ist ein wenig Mehrleistung sicher nicht verkehrt.



Die RX56 im PCGH Leistungsindex ist eine Referenzkarte die nicht sehr hoch taktet. Da kannst du locker noch mal 20% Takt drauf zählen, selbst wenn die Karte nicht ausgereizt wird oder ein eher schwaches Exemplar ist.


----------



## Gurdi (9. November 2018)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage speziell an die Experten wie Gurdi: Wie viel lässt sich mit UV bei den Vega-Modellen rausholen? Ich weiß, dass man keine pauschale Aussage treffen kann, aber eine grobe Richtung wäre nett. Ich habe eine RX 470 GB 8 GB und frage mich, ob sich für ca. 200-250 Euro Aufpreis ein Upgrade auf Vega 56 lohnt. Laut PCGH-Index müsste ich mit der Stock 56 ca. 40-45 % mehr FPS kriegen. Eigentlich reicht mir die jetzige Karte, aber die jetzigen Preise sind verlockend und für WQHD ist ein wenig Mehrleistung sicher nicht verkehrt.



Ich habe das hier ziemlich exakt zusammen gefasst.
Make my Gigabyte Vega great again!

Gemessen an der Referenzkarte sind etwa 25% Mehrleistung drin, gemessen an einer 56er Custom lassen sich je nach Glück und ob man flasht oder nicht etwa 15-20% Mehrleistung raus holen.


----------



## DerLachs (9. November 2018)

rumpeLson schrieb:


> @DerLachs:
> Meinst du bzgl. minimalem Verbrauch oder maximaler Leistung?
> Den  Verbrauch kann  man in der Regel ganz massiv reduzieren. Meine Vega  56  von Asus verbraucht stock 220 Watt bei nem Takt von knapp über 1400  Mhz.  Undervoltet läuft sie auf 915 mv bei etwa 1450 und 950 HBM, ist  also ne  ecke flotter als normal. Der Verbrauch dabei liegt je nach  spiel so  zwischen 140 und 160 Watt, also mindestens 60 Watt weniger nur  für den  Chip. Das Gesamtsystem verbraucht knapp 90 Watt weniger.
> Beim  Übertakten erkauft man sich den höheren Takt aber recht teuer.  Grob  würde ich sagen dass jedes weitere mv etwa 1 Mhz mehr an Takt  bringt.  Das rechnet sich nicht, finde ich.
> ...


EIn Kompromiss aus Verbrauch und Leistung mit Tendenz zu weniger Verbrauch wäre mir am liebsten. 




Rolk schrieb:


> Die RX56 im PCGH Leistungsindex ist eine Referenzkarte die nicht sehr hoch taktet. Da kannst du locker noch mal 20% Takt drauf zählen, selbst wenn die Karte nicht ausgereizt wird oder ein eher schwaches Exemplar ist.


Setzt Vega einen höheren Takt auch in Mehrleistung um?


----------



## Gurdi (9. November 2018)

DerLachs schrieb:


> EIn Kompromiss aus Verbrauch und Leistung mit Tendenz zu weniger Verbrauch wäre mir am liebsten.
> 
> 
> 
> Setzt Vega einen höheren Takt auch in Mehrleistung um?



Ja die Karte skaliert ganz gut mit Takt da das Ihre eigentlich schwäche ist. Dazu  muss aber dann die Bandbreite passen, vor allem in höheren Auflösungen.


----------



## RX480 (9. November 2018)

RX 590 mit 1680 eff.Takt Werkseinstellung glaub ich nicht.
Wenn, dann ist das evtl. ein Boost ala Vega P7, wie bereits gestern  gesagt in #7253.

Erstmal Ball flach halten.
3dMark zeigt NICHT den eff. Takt an, sondern P7.


----------



## Linmoum (9. November 2018)

Taugen die NexXxos GPX denn was? Gibt für die Gigabyte nur die, von daher fallen andere Optionen raus.

Fullcover ist natürlich besser, aber mich interessiert da eher, wie sich das Teil im Vergleich zu (normaler) Lukü schlägt.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (9. November 2018)

Ich hab jetzt das Problem mit den Freezes und Black-Screen eingegrenzt. Meine LC kann den hohen Takt von über 1700MHz nicht halten und quittiert dann den Dienst. Morgen bin ich beim Händler und wird die Karte einschicken lassen. Mal sehen was ich von denen zurückbekomme.


----------



## Gurdi (9. November 2018)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt das Problem mit den Freezes und Black-Screen eingegrenzt. Meine LC kann den hohen Takt von über 1700MHz nicht halten und quittiert dann den Dienst. Morgen bin ich beim Händler und wird die Karte einschicken lassen. Mal sehen was ich von denen zurückbekomme.



Wie sieht denn die HotSpot Temp aus?


----------



## Exedy (9. November 2018)

Hat noch einer das Problem das seine Vega in BF5 nicht hochtaktet?  Sowohl der alte als auch der neue Treiber funktionieren gleich schlecht bei mir. GPU Auslastung bei 60-80% und takt liegt irgendwo bei 1000 MHZ. Ergo ich laufe mit 60-80 FPS durch die gegend und es fühlt sich absolut nicht flüssig an. BF1 läuft tadellos...

FPS limiter steht bei 144, Vollbild ist an und gefühlte alle Einstellungen schon ausprobiert.... nichts ändert irgendwas...


----------



## Dudelll (9. November 2018)

Linmoum schrieb:


> Taugen die NexXxos GPX denn was? Gibt für die Gigabyte nur die, von daher fallen andere Optionen raus.
> 
> Fullcover ist natürlich besser, aber mich interessiert da eher, wie sich das Teil im Vergleich zu (normaler) Lukü schlägt.



Hatte einen  gpx auf ner 390 und zumindest da war alles Top. Brauchst halt nur einigermaßen air flow im case weil die vrms nur passiv mitgekühlt werden. Allerdings hab ich da trotzdem nie Temperaturen über 70 Grad gesehen und bei ner vega sollten die tatsächlich noch kühler bleiben. Core temp war unter Last ca. 7 Grad über Wasser Temperatur.


----------



## DerLachs (9. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja die Karte skaliert ganz gut mit Takt da das Ihre eigentlich schwäche ist. Dazu  muss aber dann die Bandbreite passen, vor allem in höheren Auflösungen.


Für WQHD muss ich dann HBM übertakten oder was heißt das?

Eine letzte Frage noch: Welches Custommodell empfehlt ihr? Lohnt sich der Aufpreis für z.B. die Nitro?


----------



## Lighting-Designer (9. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn die HotSpot Temp aus?



GPU = 62°C
Hotspot = 85°C bis 92°C
HBM = 65°C

An den Temperaturen liegt es nicht, es fing schon mit dem Eiswolf an und ist jetzt mit dem LC-Kühler nicht anders. 

Ich hab jetzt P6@ 1612MHz und P7@ 1667MHz und alles rennt bis jetzt ohne Probleme. Selbst mit PT +50% keine Auffälligkeiten. Auch da sind die Temperaturen wie bei Standardeinstellung. Was mir aufgefallen ist, ist dass die Karte immer bei hoher Shaderlast abschmiert, d.h. wenn viel Gras oder Effekte auftauchen.


----------



## Dudelll (9. November 2018)

Hm für wasserkühlung klingen die temps extrem hoch finde ich.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (9. November 2018)

Ich hab den Delta-Lüfter (hat wohl nen Lagerschaden und brummt) gegen 2* 120mm Eloops getauscht. Und die 62° erreicht die Karte nur in Benchmarks da ich sonst mit VSync spiele. Beim Zocken ist sie vorher schon bei 50°C abgeschmiert, aber immer bei um die 1700MHz.


----------



## Dudelll (9. November 2018)

Bei welchen Spannungen denn?
1.25v ?


----------



## drstoecker (9. November 2018)

Exedy schrieb:


> Hat noch einer das Problem das seine Vega in BF5 nicht hochtaktet?  Sowohl der alte als auch der neue Treiber funktionieren gleich schlecht bei mir. GPU Auslastung bei 60-80% und takt liegt irgendwo bei 1000 MHZ. Ergo ich laufe mit 60-80 FPS durch die gegend und es fühlt sich absolut nicht flüssig an. BF1 läuft tadellos...
> 
> FPS limiter steht bei 144, Vollbild ist an und gefühlte alle Einstellungen schon ausprobiert.... nichts ändert irgendwas...


Liegt an den Einstellungen über vSync , hatte auch Probleme jetzt läuft es. Ein Te hatte das heute schon in nem Thread beschrieben. Stell auch mal die fps auf 200.


Dudelll schrieb:


> Hatte einen  gpx auf ner 390 und zumindest da war alles Top. Brauchst halt nur einigermaßen air flow im case weil die vrms nur passiv mitgekühlt werden. Allerdings hab ich da trotzdem nie Temperaturen über 70 Grad gesehen und bei ner vega sollten die tatsächlich noch kühler bleiben. Core temp war unter Last ca. 7 Grad über Wasser Temperatur.


Hab einen auf meiner rx 480 sowie aktuell auf meiner Vega 64 als eiswolf drauf und Standard mit langsamen Lüftern geht die Temp auf rund 50grad. Optimiert sollte die bei rund 40grad liegen.
die kühler waren immer gut.


Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> GPU = 62°C
> Hotspot = 85°C bis 92°C
> HBM = 65°C
> 
> ...


Ich weis wir hatten das schon aber hast du mal ein anderes Netzteil getestet?


----------



## Gurdi (9. November 2018)

Das sieht doch ganz nett aus.
Battlefield V: PC graphics performance benchmarks - Graphics card performance 1440p & 2160p


----------



## Dudelll (9. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das sieht doch ganz nett aus.
> Battlefield V: PC graphics performance benchmarks - Graphics card performance 1440p & 2160p



Würd's gerne spielen aber werde wohl bis zum 20ten warten, oder wann auch immer der Start für alle ist. Finde dieses splitting mit der origin Abo Geschichte irgendwie lächerlich.

Naja vllt sind bis dahin zumindest die gröbsten Probleme gepatched : p

Edit: schade das sie nichts über die taktraten der verwendeten Karten schreiben


----------



## Lighting-Designer (9. November 2018)

Jepp hab das TX750 testweise mal angeschlossen. Wahrscheinlich hatte die Karte von Anfang an ein Problem, da jegliches UV zu selbigem  geführt hat.

Mit den niedrigen Taktraten und der Standardspannung läuft alles wie geschmiert.


----------



## Gurdi (9. November 2018)

Die XTX Chips haben schon ein ziemliche straffes Taktkorsett.
Wobei man auch die Refernzkarten runter takten muss zum undervolten was aber dennoch in einen höheren Takt resultiert.


----------



## Exedy (9. November 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Liegt an den Einstellungen über vSync , hatte auch Probleme jetzt läuft es. Ein Te hatte das heute schon in nem Thread beschrieben. Stell auch mal die fps auf 200.



Tatsächlich, hat einiges gebracht. Läuft gefühlt zwar noch nicht ganz so rund wie BF1, aber ist ja auch gerade erst rausgekommen. Aufjedenfall Danke für den Tipp


----------



## ATIR290 (9. November 2018)

@Gurdi

Könnte billig an ne RX Vega 56 Pulse rankommen
und diese müsste ich wohl auf 1550 / 1000 Mhz HBM bringen um mit meiner Vega 1450 / 1000 Mhz hithalten zu können

Nur bei der  Pulse sind Hynics, oder vielleicht hin und da auch HBM Bausteine Marke Samsung verbaut und auch nicht sicher ob man höher als 900 Mhz beim HBM kommt, Samaung sollte 950 bis 1000 Mhz machbar sein...
Zudem auch das UV ist so eine Unbekannte bei der Sapphire RX Vega 56 Pulse.
Zudem weiss man nicht was die MehrShader mit dem Neuen Treiber Release wiederum reißen können.

Fragen über Fragen und ich weiß keine Antwort?


----------



## Gurdi (9. November 2018)

Also ich würde an deiner Stelle nicht wechseln die Karte.
Warum baust du deine Ref nicht einfach um?

Also wenn ich deine ref bekommen hätte, dann hätt ich das Teil erst mal aufgemacht und gepimpt mit der Mastergel Maker und Ihr wie bei meinem Schlumpf auch WLPads verpasst.


----------



## bath92 (9. November 2018)

@ATIR290:

Meine Puls hat Samsung HBM verbaut und macht bis zu 985MHz Speichertakt (Benchstable) mit. Läuft im Moment aber auf 945MHz (SoC 900mV).
Zum UV siehe Screenshots, aber ist natürlich Chip abhängig. Hab die die Ergebnisse mit Werkseinstellungen zum Vergleich noch angefügt.


----------



## ATIR290 (10. November 2018)

Wie schnell dreht der Lüfter bei Dir unter 4K und wie hoch kommst mit dem GPU Takt ?
Sind die Lüfter mit 1200 bis 1300 Umdrehungen wirklich fast lautlos ?


----------



## Gurdi (10. November 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Wie schnell dreht der Lüfter bei Dir unter 4K und wie hoch kommst mit dem GPU Takt ?
> Sind die Lüfter mit 1200 bis 1300 Umdrehungen wirklich fast lautlos ?



Naja was sind schon 1300Umdrehungen?
Ich fand die Gigabyte mit 2000 jetzt nicht wirklich laut.


----------



## tobse2056 (10. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich fand die Gigabyte mit 2000 jetzt nicht wirklich laut.


 Lass mal deine Ohren checken


----------



## Gurdi (10. November 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Lass mal deine Ohren checken



Ich hab ein gedämmtes Gehäuse und bin da allgemein nicht so empfindlich. Das dürften sicher einige anders sehen. Das der Puls aber laut ist bei 1,3k kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen.


----------



## Cleriker (10. November 2018)

Hängt ja auch davon ab wie weit das Gehäuse weg steht, wie genau das Geräusch klingt und wie laut die Umgebung ist.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (10. November 2018)

Die Gigabyte für meinen Kollegen hatte ich eigentlich rund getrimmt.
Das einzige was Ihn interessiert ob die Karte noch schneller kann.
Nachdem ich gefragt habe ob Ihn das stört wenn die Karte was lauter wird war seine Aussage, scheiß egal. Genau so wenig interessiert er sich für den Stromverbrauch.  

Naja vor seiner 1050ti hatte er nen Termi mit Radialdesign


----------



## ATIR290 (10. November 2018)

11275-03-40G Radeon RX Vega 64 8GB High Bandwidth Memory (HBM) Grafikkarte (1..., SCHEDE GRAFICHE | PCI EXPRESS 8 GB - www.bell3.it

dann lieber die RX Vega 64 Sapphire Nitro OC+
für 452 Euro


----------



## bath92 (10. November 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Wie schnell dreht der Lüfter bei Dir unter 4K und wie hoch kommst mit dem GPU Takt ?
> Sind die Lüfter mit 1200 bis 1300 Umdrehungen wirklich fast lautlos ?



Nutze einen 1440p-Monitor und kann deshalb zu 4K im Alltag nichts sagen, aber die vorherigen Screenshots zeigen zumindest die Lüfterdrehzahl beim Superposition-Benchmark (4K).
Zum Takt- Spannungsverhältnis habe ich eine Tabelle angefügt. Wohlgemerkt alles nur Benchstable getestet und somit nicht komplett alltagstauglich.

Bei den Lüftern bin ich vermutlich der falsche Ansprechpartner, da ich sehr geräuschempfindlich bin.
Man kann die Lüfter schon raus hören, kommt aber vermutlich auch aufs Gehäuse an. Alle meine anderen Lüfter (Gehäuse/CPU) machen max. 900 U/min.
In Kombination mit UV und manueller Anpassung der max. Drehzahl würde ich die Karte aber als angenehm leise im Vergleich zu anderen Custom-Kühlern bezeichnen.

Hier siehst du das Lüfterverhalten der Karte. Die drehen am Anfang etwas höher, anschließend pendelt sich die Drehzahl  niedriger ein.
Dieses Verhalten sollte sich aber mit einer manuellen Lüfterkurve (per MSI-Afterburner) beheben lassen.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (10. November 2018)

Es kommt auch immer drauf an wo man herkommt. Meine letzten PCs waren alle recht leise. Entsprechend bin ich empfindlicher geworden.


----------



## Linmoum (10. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich fand die Gigabyte mit 2000 jetzt nicht wirklich laut.


"Laut" ist natürlich auch immer so ein wenig subjektiv. Ich empfinde bei der Gigabyte alles bis 1600rpm als angenehm, ab dann kommen die Lüfter aber so langsam in einen Bereich, den ich lautstärkemäßig nicht unbedingt haben muss. Naja, da die in den kommenden Wochen unter Wasser kommt brauch ich mir darum auch keinen Kopf mehr machen. 

Aber bei <1300rpm muss man auch nicht mehr über die Lautstärke von Lüftern reden, das kann man überall als sehr leise bezeichnen.


----------



## Gurdi (10. November 2018)

Linmoum schrieb:


> "Laut" ist natürlich auch immer so ein wenig subjektiv. Ich empfinde bei der Gigabyte alles bis 1600rpm als angenehm, ab dann kommen die Lüfter aber so langsam in einen Bereich, den ich lautstärkemäßig nicht unbedingt haben muss. Naja, da die in den kommenden Wochen unter Wasser kommt brauch ich mir darum auch keinen Kopf mehr machen.
> 
> Aber bei <1300rpm muss man auch nicht mehr über die Lautstärke von Lüftern reden, das kann man überall als sehr leise bezeichnen.



Reden wir hier von der selben Gigabyte Vega? Wie kriegst du die unter Wasser?


----------



## Ace (10. November 2018)

Hab mal den Blender Benchmark getestet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (10. November 2018)

1190 auf dem, HBM und 1760 auf dem Core


----------



## Dudelll (10. November 2018)

Und das bei 1.2v und nur 230w asic oO... schafft die Karte den Takt auch in anderen Anwendungen?


----------



## Linmoum (10. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Reden wir hier von der selben Gigabyte Vega? Wie kriegst du die unter Wasser?


Gibt 'nen NexXxos GPX für die beiden Custom Vegas von Gigabyte.

Alphacool NexXxos GPX - AMD RX Vega M04 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | AMD Fullsize | Grafikkartenkuehler | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company


----------



## Gurdi (10. November 2018)

Linmoum schrieb:


> Gibt 'nen NexXxos GPX für die beiden Custom Vegas von Gigabyte.
> 
> Alphacool NexXxos GPX - AMD RX Vega M04 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | AMD Fullsize | Grafikkartenkuehler | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company



Oh, da würden mich aber mal deine Ergebnisse dann interessieren. Die Gigabytekarten habe ja ne ganz eigenwillige Stromversorgung. Wenn man damit umzugehen weiß lassen die sich aber wunderbar übertakten. Mit 1 V hat 56er schon Taktraten bis 1630 geschafft bei meiner Karte.


----------



## Oi!Olli (10. November 2018)

Kommt jemand aus dem Pott und hat eine Vega 56 zum testen über? Ich wollte mal der angeblichen Schwäche von AMD im CPU-Limit auf den Grund gehen. Bei einem Fx soll eine Karte angeblich langsamer als eine GeForce sein. Ich konnte das mit älteren Karten nicht nachstellen.


----------



## Ace (10. November 2018)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Und das bei 1.2v und nur 230w asic oO... schafft die Karte den Takt auch in anderen Anwendungen?



kommt drauf an,die Karte ist Tages abhängig und mal gut oder schlecht gelaunt 
gibt Benchmark da ist beim HBM 1160 schon Schluss ,Teilweise boostet die auf 1850Mhz
normal sind das meine Standard Settings also ganz entspannt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stupsi666 (10. November 2018)

Letztendlich bin ich hier angekommen, nach zwei verschiedenen 2070, einer vega 64 mit Spulenfiepen, hab ich bei 419 compuland zugeschlagen und eine Nitro+ ergattert.
Am meisten habe ich mich mit dem UV schwer getan. Erst mit dem Afterburner und dem Powersave Bios konnte ich anständige Leistung erreichen, ohne das mein Bequiet dp7 550 von der Schutzschaltung Gebrauch macht.
Jetzt ist ein E11 650 auf dem Weg, um die Vega fit zu machen für mehr :3


----------



## Gurdi (10. November 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Kommt jemand aus dem Pott und hat eine Vega 56 zum testen über? Ich wollte mal der angeblichen Schwäche von AMD im CPU-Limit auf den Grund gehen. Bei einem Fx soll eine Karte angeblich langsamer als eine GeForce sein. Ich konnte das mit älteren Karten nicht nachstellen.



Nicht aus dem Pott aber aus dem Siegerland. Meine Giga56 läuft aber in Witten mit nem schwachen Prozessor.


----------



## Oi!Olli (10. November 2018)

Dann müsste ich wohl mal meine GeForce zum testen bereitstellen


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. November 2018)

Navi vllt doch schon post GCN?

Exclusive: First AMD Navi GPU Will Have 40 CUs And Is Codenamed Navi 12


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (10. November 2018)

Bin grade etwas am testen. Und verstehe nicht wirklich, warum ich mit 1100 aufm hbm weniger punkte bekomme als mit 1080 aber mit 1060 punkte mäßig genau dazwischen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Temperatur vom hbm liegt bei um die 70 und nicht bei 100 wie auf den bildern angezeigt das ist ein einzelner Ausrutscher gewesen.
Ist das Normal oder liege ich irgendwo in nem Limit und sehe es nicht?
Danke schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## Gurdi (10. November 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Navi vllt doch schon post GCN?
> 
> Exclusive: First AMD Navi GPU Will Have 40 CUs And Is Codenamed Navi 12


Klingt interessant.Aber auch reichlich unspektakulär.Keine Vega 7nm für Spieler finde ich schade. Andererseits hatte ich eh nicht vor nächstes Jahr was neues zu holen da ich mit der Leistung aktuell hoch zufrieden bin.


----------



## tobse2056 (10. November 2018)

Zeitdieb13 schrieb:


> Bin grade etwas am testen. Und verstehe nicht wirklich, warum ich mit 1100 aufm hbm weniger punkte bekomme als mit 1080 aber mit 1060 punkte mäßig genau dazwischen Die Temperatur vom hbm liegt bei um die 70 und nicht bei 100 wie auf den bildern angezeigt das ist ein einzelner Ausrutscher gewesen.
> Ist das Normal oder liege ich irgendwo in nem Limit und sehe es nicht?
> Danke schon mal im vorraus.



Du hast allgemein recht wenig punkte , mein Takt ist niedriger und ich hab deutlich mehr.
HBCC an oder aus?oder eine Vega 56?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (10. November 2018)

Nein keine 56er Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX Vega 64 ab €'*'487,90 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland  aber nicht dran gedacht nach jeder Einstellungsänderung nen Neustart zu machen und das Power Limit glatt vergessen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Jetzt sollte es besser aussehen


----------



## tobse2056 (10. November 2018)

Zeitdieb13 schrieb:


> Jetzt sollte es besser aussehen



Jetzt passen die Werte zu deinen Taktraten.
Wobei ich echt überlegen würde ein wenig niedriger zu takten
Mein Timespy run mit effektiv 200-205 Watt ASIC Power



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du hast  knapp 50 Watt mehr verbrauch  beim Core alleine für  1,47 FPS mehr am ende.
Also wahrscheinlich 70 Watt inklusive aller Wandlerverluste / Board. Und das muss ja auch weggekühlt werden.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (10. November 2018)

Bin ja noch beim kennenlernen der Karte .Hoffe da geht Effiezens mäßig noch was, auch wenn sie eh unter wasser kommt.


----------



## ATIR290 (11. November 2018)

So mal doch bestellt als Frontlüfter für eine Vega Referenz Karte
Will dies selbst mal Testen:

NOCTUA NF-A12x25 PWM L Zubehör


----------



## Gurdi (11. November 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> So mal doch bestellt als Frontlüfter für eine Vega Referenz Karte
> Will dies selbst mal Testen:
> 
> NOCTUA NF-A12x25 PWM L Zubehör



Die hätte ich gerne auf dem Morpheus.


----------



## gaussmath (11. November 2018)

Falls hier jemand gerne mit OCAT Frametimes aufzeichnet, ich habe eine  neue Version (1.0.4) erstellt, welche den neusten Stand von AMD enthält  und einige Änderungen z.B. bei der Oberfläche bietet. Der Downloadlink  ist im Thread siehe Signatur zu finden. Die Version ist deutlich  stabiler und daher empfehlenswert.


----------



## Gurdi (11. November 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Falls hier jemand gerne mit OCAT Frametimes aufzeichnet, ich habe eine  neue Version (1.0.4) erstellt, welche den neusten Stand von AMD enthält  und einige Änderungen z.B. bei der Oberfläche bietet. Der Downloadlink  ist im Thread siehe Signatur zu finden. Die Version ist deutlich  stabiler und daher empfehlenswert.



Ich teste heute abend.


----------



## Rallyesport (11. November 2018)

Juhu spielt hier jemand Kingdome Come Deliverance? 
Ich weiß nicht, aber das Spiel läuft wie ein Sack Nüsse, ich habe in Rattay, oder so teilweise Framedrops auf unter 40, manchmal nur 34FPS oder so, das ganze bei nichtmal alles auf hoch, habe da einen Mix aus mittel, bis sehr hoch.
Falls es jemand spielt, wie habt ihr da eure Grafikeinstellungen gesetzt?

Das lustige ist, wenn ich auf der Stelle setehe und mich umsehe habe ich keine so argen FPS drops, aber sobald ich mich bewege gehen die FPS hoch und runter, so macht das ganze keinen Spaß... 
Hätte ich dauerhaft nur um die 45FPS wäre das kein Problem, aber durch das ständige wechseln von 67FPS auf Drops unter 40 da wird mir super schnell kotz Übel... 
Bin da die letzten Jahre eh empfindlich geworden.

Naja grad mal bisschen im Internet durchforstet, scheinbar haben da auch andere Leute mit potenteren Grafikkarten Probleme... 
Zumal ich es auch nicht geschissen bekomme Mods zu installieren, das Spiel sit so nämlich Bock schwer^^


----------



## Gurdi (11. November 2018)

Das Spiel frisst soweit ich weiß jeden Prozessor zum Frühstück und spuckt ihn dann wieder aus.


----------



## Rallyesport (11. November 2018)

Hmm, habs mal überprüft, die Threads sind nicht voll ausgelastet, also keiner von den 16, aber das hat ja nicht wirklich was zu heißen... 
Naja ist halt schon doof so zu zocken. Da hat man einmal nen Spiel seit langem was einen fesselt und dann so ne bescheidene Optimierung. 
Das war letztens schon so bei Ark, wirklich gern gespielt, aber so schlecht optimiert das mir irgendwann einfach die Lust vergangen ist und das Spiel ist noch gut gelaufen im Gegensatz zu KCD  
Da gab es keine solch üblen FPS Drops.


----------



## King_Kolrabi (11. November 2018)

KCD ist ein übler Hardware-Fresser, das stimmt!
Ich habe meine Einstellungen jetzt nicht im Kopf (und bin zu faul zum nachgucken  ), aber ich habe die üblichen Dinge - Schatten, Wasser, AA etc. - ein wenig heruntergedreht und habe in WQHD ( I7 4790k und Vega LC) immer zwischen 50 und 60 FPS.
Ich hatte allerdings ein ganz anderes Problem: sowohl KCD als auch der Witcher haben sich übelst mit dem 18.11.1 Treiber gebissen. Bei beiden Spielen instant freezes (maximal 5 Sekunden) und die Festplatte fing plötzlich an zu rödeln wie blöde.
Es war nur ein Neu-Kaltstart möglich und beim Wiederhochfahren hat Windows 10 nach einer Komplettreparatur geschrien. Äusserst unschön!
Bin jetzt wieder beim 18.9.3 und alles funktioniert wie es soll...


----------



## Rallyesport (11. November 2018)

Ich hab 18.10.2 
Wenn du mal wieder ingame bist kannste ja vll mal nen Screenshot machen von deinen Einstellungen, vll bekomme ich es dann ein wenig flüssiger zu laufen.
Ich spiele auch in WQHD, ganz ehrlich mir ist es schleierhaft wie es Leute geben kann die mit meiner Hardware auf 4k spielen, oder es Leute gibt die mit schlechterer Hardware WQHD zocken... 

btw. spielst du mit Mods?


----------



## Gurdi (11. November 2018)

Zocke aktuell Pathfinder in 4k mit 8xMSAA im Max out ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rallyesport (11. November 2018)

Wie bekomme ich eig dieses Wattman ingame dings da auf? 
Das hab ich bisher irgendwie noch nie hin bekommen, würde gern mal im Spiel die Werte auslesen der Karte.

@Gurdi, ja es kommt halt drauf an was man spielt


----------



## Dudelll (11. November 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich eig dieses Wattman ingame dings da auf?
> Das hab ich bisher irgendwie noch nie hin bekommen, würde gern mal im Spiel die Werte auslesen der Karte.
> 
> @Gurdi, ja es kommt halt drauf an was man spielt



Meinst das Performance overlay? Einfach drauf achten das das Spiel in Exkl. Vollbild läuft und dann im Spiel den hinterlegten hotkey Befehl drücken unter leistungsüberwachung im Treiber müsste das zu finden sein.
Alternativ im Spiel alt+r dann müsste man's auch aktivieren können.


----------



## Rallyesport (11. November 2018)

Danke da guck ich gleich mal.

Also Alt Rgeht zwar ein Overlay auf, da wird aber nix angezeigt. Da kann ich die Frame Rate Target Control umstellen und so, aber sonsthmm 

Ich geh erstmal pennen, das mus bis morgen Mittag warten hehe

PS doch funzt man muss aber den Buchstaben O drücken und nicht die Zahl 0 
Das war die ganze zeit mein Fehler


----------



## King_Kolrabi (11. November 2018)

Keine Mods, nein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die LC ist schon eine geile Karte, wird aber leider hier vom Prozi ausgebremst.


----------



## ATIR290 (11. November 2018)

Was brachte bei Euch ein 120mm Lüfter bei einer RX Vega 64 im Referenz Design
für Bessere Temperaturen wenn jener in der Front verbaut wurde.


Kann erst Donnerstag testen.


----------



## omgfck12 (11. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal ein Schnäppchen!
> (Für eine moderates Setting ist auch ein Rückläufer OK)
> 
> Fang mal so an wie SnaxeX in #1216
> ...



So, karte ist mittlerweile eingebaut. Werte sind soweit mal eingestellt und scheinen im ersten Rutsch auch BF1 stable zu sein. Ich muss aber noch ein paar mehr Runden spielen, um wirklich sagen zu können, ob die Karte damit stabil ist oder nicht .

Es war übrigens kein Rückläufer, sondern wie angegeben eine neue Karte, die noch an beiden Laschen mit dem Saphire-Sigel versiegelt war. Alle Schutzfolien waren ebenfalls noch drauf .

In jedem Fall macht es schon viel mehr Spaß BF1 mit 100-120 FPS zu spielen als die 60 bis 80 mit reduzierten Details vorher.


----------



## Gurdi (12. November 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Danke da guck ich gleich mal.
> 
> Also Alt Rgeht zwar ein Overlay auf, da wird aber nix angezeigt. Da kann ich die Frame Rate Target Control umstellen und so, aber sonsthmm
> 
> ...



STRG+Shift+O



ATIR290 schrieb:


> Was brachte bei Euch ein 120mm Lüfter bei einer RX Vega 64 im Referenz Design
> für Bessere Temperaturen wenn jener in der Front verbaut wurde.
> 
> 
> Kann erst Donnerstag testen.



Nichts, hab da mehrere Sachen getestet bisher. Warum nimmst du nicht mal meinen Hinweis mit der WLP und versuchst das?
Das war mit Abstand das effektivste was ich bisher an einer Ref. Ändern konnte. Versuch doch mal ein 56er Bios zu flashen, du hast ja Dual Bios. Damit könntest du deinen HBM undervolten.


----------



## Ralle@ (12. November 2018)

ATIR290 ist da ganz speziell.
Er macht gern aus banalen Dingen eine Wissenschaft für sich. Ein Lüfter in der Front bringt bei den Referenz Karten wenig, nur ignoriert er das gern und erhofft sich scheinbar Wunder. Das effektivste ist ein Umbau auf den Morpheus 2 wenn es bei Luft bleiben soll, dann Wasserkühlung natürlich was bei Vega das non plus Ultra ist. Sachen wie neue WLP ist da eher optimieren, bei den LC Karten hat es 3 Grad gebracht, von Stock WLP auf die Thermal Grizzly Kryonout. Ist jetzt nicht die Welt aber ich wollte es wissen.
Bei der 2080 TI hat es z.B. gar nichts gebracht die WLP zu wechseln, ist die erste Karte die ich habe bei der er nichts bringt, hier hat Gainward scheinbar ab Werk was gutes aufgetragen.


----------



## ATIR290 (12. November 2018)

Habe 2 Linke Hände und umbauen möchte ich nicht...
Bestellt für eigenen Gebrauch und versuch halt was es bringen kann...
Morpheus ist mir zu fett und optisch einfach niedlich die Referenz Karte in der Limited Edition.


----------



## McZonk (12. November 2018)

Für den Wechsel auf Wasserkühlung habe ich meine Strix endlich mal zerlegt (Molded Package aus KW04/18). Und für alle Veganer unter uns noch 2 schöne Closeups!


----------



## RX480 (12. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die hätte ich gerne auf dem Morpheus.



Oder Die :
EK-Vardar EVO 120ER Fan Review | TechPowerUp


btw. 
Gehäuselüfter, da mal schauen, wieviel Das bei "tobse"#7223(seine Gehäuse #7218) ausgemacht hat. 
Von Nichts kommt Nichts. Allgemein ist es manchmal hilfreich, den Thread zu verfolgen, erspart doch einige Fragen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/485138-amd-rx-vega-laberthread-723.html#post9581420
Auch ne RX64ref braucht doppelt soviel Frischluft wie ne mickrige 95W CPU.
Von daher muss unten immer ein starker Frontlüfter sitzen, sofern man nicht zusätzlich Möglichkeiten hat.
(bei mir zusätzlich Seitenlüfter; evtl. auch Bodenlüfter sinnvoll)


----------



## hugo-03 (12. November 2018)

BF 5 Testversion gegönnt und etwas angepasste Grafik gehen dann auch 120~144 FPS in 1440p 
Der OC der jetzt immer lief mit Vega lief bei der Auslastung nicht mehr, musste die Spannung beim Speicher leicht anheben von 1050 -> 1060


----------



## Averdan (12. November 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Juhu spielt hier jemand Kingdome Come Deliverance?
> Ich weiß nicht, aber das Spiel läuft wie ein Sack Nüsse, ich habe in Rattay, oder so teilweise Framedrops auf unter 40, manchmal nur 34FPS oder so, das ganze bei nichtmal alles auf hoch, habe da einen Mix aus mittel, bis sehr hoch.
> Falls es jemand spielt, wie habt ihr da eure Grafikeinstellungen gesetzt?



Ja KCD ist ein echter Hardwarefresser. Ich spiele auch auf WQHD und habe alles auf Hoch bis auf Shader, Wasser auf Normal (glaube ich). Distanzen alle auf mittel und ich habe das HD-Texture Packet aktive. 
Schlimm wirds wenn du schnell durch Dörfer/Städte reitest... dann droppen die FPS bei mir auf manchmal 20 runter... über die Console-Commands kann man hier noch einiges anpassen. einfach mal googlen. 
Ich selber habe kaum was angepasst, da diese Drops eher selten passieren, bzw. nur dann wenn ich eben reite (bei mir ist auch der Prozessor eher das Problem).


----------



## Gurdi (12. November 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> ATIR290 ist da ganz speziell.
> Er macht gern aus banalen Dingen eine Wissenschaft für sich. Ein Lüfter in der Front bringt bei den Referenz Karten wenig, nur ignoriert er das gern und erhofft sich scheinbar Wunder. Das effektivste ist ein Umbau auf den Morpheus 2 wenn es bei Luft bleiben soll, dann Wasserkühlung natürlich was bei Vega das non plus Ultra ist. Sachen wie neue WLP ist da eher optimieren, bei den LC Karten hat es 3 Grad gebracht, von Stock WLP auf die Thermal Grizzly Kryonout. Ist jetzt nicht die Welt aber ich wollte es wissen.
> Bei der 2080 TI hat es z.B. gar nichts gebracht die WLP zu wechseln, ist die erste Karte die ich habe bei der er nichts bringt, hier hat Gainward scheinbar ab Werk was gutes aufgetragen.



Die Kryonaut hatte ich auch schon, die Maker ist aber deutlich besser auf Vega.



ATIR290 schrieb:


> Was brachte bei Euch ein 120mm Lüfter bei einer RX Vega 64 im Referenz Design
> für Bessere Temperaturen wenn jener in der Front verbaut wurde.
> 
> 
> Kann erst Donnerstag testen.



Sag das doch direkt 
Ist ja nicht jeder Manns Sache an ner 500Euro GPU zu basteln.Ich hab viel mit der Referenz probiert und die Limited von meinem Bruder wird genau so heiß wie deine. Ohne die Karte jedoch etwas zu modifizieren werden sich keine/kaum Besserungen einstellen bei dir. Ich dachte zuerst der kleine ALublock würde einfach übersättigt bei der Referenz, das ist aber nicht der Fall.Die Wärme wird nicht schnell genug durchgeleitet. Hier setzt die Maker an und bessert das deutlich.

@Hugo:Bist ja auch wieder da


----------



## RX480 (12. November 2018)

Für solche Leute wie A ist ne LC mit Push+Pull und UV am Besten für 4k.
Gerade 5 Stck. für 649,-€ im Angebot:
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B074DKPNXS...geizhals10-21&ascsubtag=GfWJbeQAuycv9RwASzHnA

Wenn man da mit den Settings in die Richtung wie ACE geht, sind eff. 1600 mit rel. wenig W + Lüfter möglich.


----------



## ATIR290 (12. November 2018)

@Gurdi

Kannst gerne vorbeikommen und die Paste tauschen
Dafür 2 Tage Urlaub bei uns in Italien - Südtirol   :-


----------



## Gurdi (12. November 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> Kannst gerne vorbeikommen und die Paste tauschen
> Dafür 2 Tage Urlaub bei uns in Italien - Südtirol   :-



Wir haben ein Haus auf Sizilien, wenn ich mal runter fahre mach ich mal Zwischenstop bei dir


----------



## Ralle@ (12. November 2018)

Die Cooler Master werde ich mir mal ansehen, schon paar mal gelesen dass die besser ist als die Kryonaut.

@ATIR290

So schwer ist das nicht, deinen PC hast ja auch zusammengebaut und der läuft.
Paar Schrauben lösen, Kühler vorsichtig lösen und WLP erneuern.


----------



## Gurdi (12. November 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Die Cooler Master werde ich mir mal ansehen, schon paar mal gelesen dass die besser ist als die Kryonaut.
> 
> @ATIR290
> 
> ...



Auf CPU´s soll die keinen großen Unterschied machen, zumindest wenn es nicht gerade ein 9900k ist.
Im Hochtemperaturbereich scheint die aber wirklich sehr gut zu sein.


----------



## Ralle@ (12. November 2018)

So, bestellt.
Danke fürs anfixen Gurdi


----------



## McZonk (12. November 2018)

Ich habe mir jetzt sogar "nur" Hydronat draufgepackt - dank Wasserkühler sollte das aber auch nicht im Hochtemperaturbereich enden.


----------



## Gurdi (12. November 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> So, bestellt.
> Danke fürs anfixen Gurdi



Bin mal gespannt ob die auf Turing auch so gut funzt, sollte in der Theorie ja passen. Die Kryonaut hatte ja bei dir fast nichts gebracht auf dem Chip hattest du gesagt meine ich. Das wird dann ja mal ein Interessanter Direktvergleich.

@Zonk:Hauptsache läuft. Es geht aber bei Hochtemperaturbereich eher darum wie viel wärme abgeführt werden muss, nicht unbedingt um die Temperatur dieser. Bei großen GPU Flächen sollte sich das dann auch nochmals besser bemerkbar machen.


----------



## McZonk (12. November 2018)

Dann bitte auch die korrekte Bezeichnung der Wärmeleitfähigkeit oder Wärmestromdichte benutzen (mir ist nämlich jetzt nicht ganz klar, was gemeint ist).


----------



## ATIR290 (12. November 2018)

https://wccftech.com/amds-david-wan...-dxr-until-its-offered-in-all-product-ranges/


----------



## MfDoom (12. November 2018)

Lüfter vorne bringt dir 0 bis 3 grad niedrigere Temperaturen, je nach Ausgangslage. Das basteln lohnt sich aber auf jeden


----------



## Beeast (12. November 2018)

Mal  ne frage in die runde , da ich atm bissel probleme mit meiner vega64 von sapphire habe ( geht in spielen wie overwatch , destiny einfach aus der rechner so als haette man den stecker gezogen ) 

Habe nu paar Tests  mit der Karte durchgeführt und alles ok keine abstürze etc , mir ist nur aufgefallen das der HBM Speicher ca 75 ° warm wird und die GPU um die 10 ° kühler ist als der Speicher.

ist das ok so  ? bzw gibst da nen richtwert wie warm die werden dürfen und ggf dadurch der Rechner ausgeht ?

ein 550 Watt Seasonic +gold sollte ja eingentlich ausreichen 
System:

Ryzen 2600x
Vega 64 Sapphire
2x SSD 
4x Lüfter

Wow zb läuft auf Ultra ohne Probleme werde da irgendwie nicht schlau raus , und möchte nicht blind nen neues NT kaufen da das eingebaute keine 6 Monate alt ist
wäre für jede hilfe dankbar


----------



## Gurdi (12. November 2018)

Das beste wäre ein leichter Undervolt. Manche Netzteile kommen mit den Lastspitzen nicht klar.


----------



## Linmoum (12. November 2018)

Jop, mit undervolting wird das problemlos laufen. Die Lastspitzen bei  Vega können ansonsten echt fies sein, selbst wenn der (Real-)Verbrauch  an sich z.B. nur bei 270W liegen sollte.

Was anderes: Ist hier  noch jemand von Lukü auf Wasser umgestiegen und hat(te) zufällig 'nen  direkten Vergleich? Mich würde das gerade bei Vega interessieren, wie  sehr sich letzteres bei denselben Settings (also gleiches UV/OC oder  halt Stock) auf Leistungsaufnahme und dementsprechend Takt auswirkt. Air  vs. LCE ist klar, aber da spielt ja u.a. noch das andere BIOS mit rein und die (wohl) selektierten Chips. Also das, was der gemeine Mob nicht bekommt.


----------



## Freiheraus (12. November 2018)

HITMAN 2 тест GPU/CPU | Action / FPS / TPS | Тест GPU
Ein weiterer Ausnahmefall in dem Vega abgeht wie ein Zäpfchen... 



Spoiler



...nach Battlefield 5... Forza Horizon 4... CoD Black Ops 4... Jurassic World Evolution... Wreckfest... Monster Hunter: World...


----------



## Gurdi (13. November 2018)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> HITMAN 2 тест GPU/CPU | Action / FPS / TPS | Тест GPU
> Ein weiterer Ausnahmefall in dem Vega abgeht wie ein Zäpfchen...
> 
> 
> ...



Benchmarks von der Seite sind mit Vorsicht zu genießen.
Ich denke aber im allgemeinen das Vega in den neuen Spielen gut performt. Das war schon bei relase absehbar.Das ist einfach eine Karte die lange hält. Rohpower zahlt sich immer aus über die Zeit.


----------



## Ralle@ (13. November 2018)

Die Last Peaks bei Vega sind hart aber die von Turing sind härter. Ich habe kurz 30W mehr gemessen trotz undervolt als bei Vega mit undervolt.
So ein 500W NT auch wenn es ein richtig gutes ist, ist bei einer 2080 TI das Minimum was ich nehmen würde, gilt auch für Vega. Auch wenn der Rechner im Worst Case sagen wir die 400W ganz knapp knackt, so peaks mit 60 oder gar 90W sind schon heftig und wenn ich mir da teilweise den Querschnitt der Litzen ansehe bei so manch NT, auf Dauer würde ich das so nie betreiben.


----------



## WhoRainZone (13. November 2018)

Linmoum schrieb:


> Was anderes: Ist hier  noch jemand von Lukü auf Wasser umgestiegen und hat(te) zufällig 'nen  direkten Vergleich? Mich würde das gerade bei Vega interessieren, wie  sehr sich letzteres bei denselben Settings (also gleiches UV/OC oder  halt Stock) auf Leistungsaufnahme und dementsprechend Takt auswirkt. Air  vs. LCE ist klar, aber da spielt ja u.a. noch das andere BIOS mit rein und die (wohl) selektierten Chips. Also das, was der gemeine Mob nicht bekommt.


Ich kann dir nur Superposition Benches liefern, von einer Nano mit fehlerhaftem Luftkühler auf Wakü.
Lief in beiden Fällen auf "moderaten" Settings, also nichts wildes.
Bringt dir glaub nichts 
Vor allem, weils eben ne Nano ist


----------



## arcDaniel (13. November 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Die Last Peaks bei Vega sind hart aber die von Turing sind härter. Ich habe kurz 30W mehr gemessen trotz undervolt als bei Vega mit undervolt.
> So ein 500W NT auch wenn es ein richtig gutes ist, ist bei einer 2080 TI das Minimum was ich nehmen würde, gilt auch für Vega. Auch wenn der Rechner im Worst Case sagen wir die 400W ganz knapp knackt, so peaks mit 60 oder gar 90W sind schon heftig und wenn ich mir da teilweise den Querschnitt der Litzen ansehe bei so manch NT, auf Dauer würde ich das so nie betreiben.



Ich glaube das ich ein allgemeines Problem mit neuer Hardware. Ein Teil der Stromersparnis kommt zwar durch die kleineren/besseren Strukturen, jedoch kommt auch ein gutes Teil von diversen Stromsparmechaniken, welche immer eine gewisse Zeit benötigen um einzugreifen. Mit "normalen" Sensoren sind diese extrem Kurzen Verzögerungen zwar nicht Sichtbar aber es tut manchen Elektronikbauteilen dennoch nicht gut, wenn während µ-Sekunden so hohe Ströme fließen.


----------



## Sharijan (13. November 2018)

Moin zusammen,
hat ASUS eigentlich das VRAM Temp Problem bei seiner Strixx mal gelöst oder werden die immer noch zu heiss?


----------



## RX480 (13. November 2018)

Meinst Du jetzt Vram oder VR-Temps ?

Habe letztens in dem lnk von A  gelesen, das Jemand die 3 Lüfter durch 2x NF A12x25 ersetzt hat und sehr zufrieden war.(Kundenrezessionen)
NOCTUA NF-A12x25 PWM Luefter fuer PC,Braun: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## Gurdi (13. November 2018)

Sharijan schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> hat ASUS eigentlich das VRAM Temp Problem bei seiner Strixx mal gelöst oder werden die immer noch zu heiss?



Werden immer noch recht heiß.


----------



## Sharijan (13. November 2018)

ich gestehe meine unwissenheit,  wie wirken sich die hohen Temperaturen aus?


----------



## Gurdi (13. November 2018)

Sharijan schrieb:


> ich gestehe meine unwissenheit,  wie wirken sich die hohen Temperaturen aus?



Überhaupt nicht, auf Dauer kann eine hohe Temperatur auf den VRM´s jedoch die Lebenszeit einer Karte verringern.


----------



## RX480 (13. November 2018)

@Sharijan
Wie läufst denn mit Deiner Nitro ? Hast Du jetzt den 49CHG90 dran ?
Glaube net, das ne Strixx besser ist.

Zwecks Temps:
Mach den Ton+Musik etwas lauter und heb den Lüfter +200 an, dann kannst Du auch mit Zieltemp. 70..75°C leben.
Viel wichtiger ist UV und HBM-OC.

Poste mal Deine Settings.


----------



## Sharijan (13. November 2018)

Die Nitro hab ich leider zurückgeschickt weil ich mit der Karte keinen Multi Monitor Betrieb hinbekommen hab, hatte immer wieder Bildaussetzer alle paar Sekunden.  
Den CHG49 hab ich "noch" nicht geholt, konnte den bei unserem MediaMarkt mal etwas länger testen und hat mich dann doch nicht so überzeugt.


----------



## RX480 (13. November 2018)

Sharijan schrieb:


> Die Nitro hab ich leider zurückgeschickt weil ich mit der Karte keinen Multi Monitor Betrieb hinbekommen hab, hatte immer wieder Bildaussetzer alle paar Sekunden.
> Den CHG49 hab ich "noch" nicht geholt, konnte den bei unserem MediaMarkt mal etwas länger testen und hat mich dann doch nicht so überzeugt.



Am Besten wäre echt die LC. (leider bin ich schon 2x versorgt)
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B074DKPNXS...geizhals10-21&ascsubtag=GfWJbeQAuycv9RwASzHnA
Nur noch 2 Stck. a 649,-€. (Setting dann ala ACE.)

Aha, verstehe, die Strixx ist im Angebot für 469,-€.
8GB Asus Radeon RX Vega 64 ROG Strix OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de

Irgendwie ist momentan durch den Dollarkurs  echt Was los.
Da muss man dann immer auf die Angebote warten.

RX56 Devil für 369,-€
8GB PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Red Devil Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de
Ideal zum Flashen.(mit Ref.64-Bios)

Und im Mindstar ist die 1050ti für 139,- ausverkauft, obwohl die RX580 nur 30,-€ mehr kostet ?!
Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de


----------



## WhoRainZone (13. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Und im Mindstar ist die 1050ti für 139,- ausverkauft, obwohl die RX580 nur 30,-€ mehr kostet ?!
> Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de


Genau das dachte ich mir auch 
Ist ja keine GTX


----------



## tobse2056 (13. November 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Genau das dachte ich mir auch
> Ist ja keine GTX



Ein Kumpel wollte sich letztens auch eine 1050ti kaufen bis ich  ihm ein Benchmarks gezeigt habe zur  RX470/570 mit 8gb... hat ihn dann doch überzeugt.
Er hatte dann für 200 Euro eine MSI Gaming X RX 470 mit 8gb bekommen. Und 2 Wochen darauf sind die Preise abgestürzt  und er hätte für das selbe Geld eine RX 580 8gb bekommen können 

Aber obwohl er sich schon ein bisschen  mit Hardware auskennt, er hatte die AMD Karten überhaupt nicht auf dem Schirm  und noch immer das Bulldozer Fiasko im Kopf.


----------



## Rallyesport (13. November 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel wollte sich letztens auch eine 1050ti kaufen bis ich  ihm ein Benchmarks gezeigt habe zur  RX470/570 mit 8gb... hat ihn dann doch überzeugt.
> Er hatte dann für 200 Euro eine MSI Gaming X RX 470 mit 8gb bekommen. Und 2 Wochen darauf sind die Preise abgestürzt  und er hätte für das selbe Geld eine RX 580 8gb bekommen können
> 
> Aber obwohl er sich schon ein bisschen  mit Hardware auskennt, er hatte die AMD Karten überhaupt nicht auf dem Schirm  und noch immer das Bulldozer Fiasko im Kopf.



Ja genau damals die AMD Radeon Dozer das war´n Gerät


----------



## Gurdi (13. November 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel wollte sich letztens auch eine 1050ti kaufen bis ich  ihm ein Benchmarks gezeigt habe zur  RX470/570 mit 8gb... hat ihn dann doch überzeugt.
> Er hatte dann für 200 Euro eine MSI Gaming X RX 470 mit 8gb bekommen. Und 2 Wochen darauf sind die Preise abgestürzt  und er hätte für das selbe Geld eine RX 580 8gb bekommen können
> 
> Aber obwohl er sich schon ein bisschen  mit Hardware auskennt, er hatte die AMD Karten überhaupt nicht auf dem Schirm  und noch immer das Bulldozer Fiasko im Kopf.



Es ist teilweise erschreckend was manche Pappnasen für ein Bild erzeugt haben.
Wie oft habe ich jetzt schon gelesen oder gehört so Sachen wie:

AMD ist doch viel schlechter, AMD ist nicht zum spielen, eine AMD funktioniert nicht mit meiner Hardware XY usw. usw.


----------



## Rolk (13. November 2018)

Wir haben doch selbst so eine Pappnase hier, die vor kurzem bei einem Pechvogel im Vegathread mit einer defekten Montagskarte glasklar analysiert hat, das Problem wären die fehlerhaften AMD-Treiber.^^


----------



## Gurdi (13. November 2018)

Hier im Forum gibts so einige Pappnasen, fangen meist mit S an....


----------



## gaussmath (13. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hier im Forum gibts so einige Pappnasen, fangen meist mit S an....



Ja, dieser saussmath ist ein schlimmer Finger!


----------



## Ralle@ (13. November 2018)

AMD Karten brauchen doch keine Treiber.
Man muss da Handauflegen, die Karte 3x gegen den Uhrzeigersinn drehen und Satan huldigen, dann läuft das Teile wie Hölle 

Aber jetzt mal ernsthaft.
Ja, ist teilweise erschreckend wie manch steinaltes Image AMD immer noch anhaftet. Treiber sind Müll, AMD CPUs sind elend langsam, usw... Ich dachte mit Ryzen wird es besser, ist es auch geworden aber in den Köpfen so mancher ist immer noch so viel altes und Halbwissen.


----------



## EyRaptor (13. November 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> AMD Karten brauchen doch keine Treiber.
> Man muss da Handauflegen, die Karte 3x gegen den Uhrzeigersinn drehen und Satan huldigen, dann läuft das Teile wie Hölle
> 
> Aber jetzt mal ernsthaft.
> Ja, ist teilweise erschreckend wie manch steinaltes Image AMD immer noch anhaftet. Treiber sind Müll, AMD CPUs sind elend langsam, usw... Ich dachte mit Ryzen wird es besser, ist es auch geworden aber in den Köpfen so mancher ist immer noch so viel altes und Halbwissen.



Ja, das stimmt leider. Da hört man immer wieder haarsträubende Dinge. 
1. Funktioniert eine Intel CPU nicht besser mit einer Nvidia GPU?
2. Muss man nicht Asus/Gigabyte/... Mainboard mit Asus/Gigabyte/... GPU kombinieren damit es (gut) läuft?
3. Ich hab gehört Intel/Nvidia wäre viel besser.
4. Hat man bei AMD nicht ständig Probleme mit dem Ram?
5. Ich hatte immer Intel/Nvidia und war damit eigentlich zufrieden, also will ich nicht wechseln auch wenn ich dadurch ein schlechteres P/L Verhältnis bekomme.
6. Bei einem random Problem an einem AMD System ist *IMMER nur* AMD schuld und alle AMD Produkte sind deswegen schlecht. Wenn man mit einem Intel System ein Problem hat wird nach dem Fehler gesucht, denn das kann ja mal passieren. <- schon mehrmals erlebt ... 
7. AMD CPUs laufen doch so extrem heiß/verbrauchen so viel.


----------



## Sharijan (13. November 2018)

Asus Strix Vega 64 grad für 359 Euro im Mindstar.


----------



## Gurdi (13. November 2018)

Sharijan schrieb:


> Asus Strix Vega 64 grad für 359 Euro im Mindstar.



Wat? Wo?Schon wieder weg? kauf ich sofort zu dem Preis!


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (13. November 2018)

Auch wenn's die Gamestar ist (steinigt mich):
Battlefield 5 Performance - DirectX 11 hui, DirectX 12 pfui - GameStar

Die Radeons performen in BFV anscheinend ziemlich gut. DX12 ist aber immer noch Mist.


----------



## drstoecker (13. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wat? Wo?Schon wieder weg? kauf ich sofort zu dem Preis!


Max 1stück wenn überhaupt, kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## Gurdi (13. November 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Auch wenn's die Gamestar ist (steinigt mich):
> Battlefield 5 Performance - DirectX 11 hui, DirectX 12 pfui - GameStar
> 
> Die Radeons performen in BFV anscheinend ziemlich gut. DX12 ist aber immer noch Mist.



Game Star ist doch gar nicht so übel. Die hatten einen riesigen Test zu Spielen die ich gar nicht auf dem Schirm hatte in der letzen Ausgabe. In dem Bereich sind die auch einfach Top. Die Test von Michael Graf habe ich schon als Kind gelesen.

Die Hardwaretest zur RTX Reihe waren jetzt nicht das was wir hier wohl erwarten, aber fachliche Fehler waren da auch keine drin. An den Messungen der Game Star gibts eigentlich auch nix zu meckern, aber deren Parcour könnte ruhig nen zacken größer sein wie ich finde.



drstoecker schrieb:


> Max 1stück wenn überhaupt, kann das jemand bestätigen?



Heute Nachmittag war da noch ein großes Kontingent von 60Karten zum Preis von 470 Euro. Jetzt sind alle ausverkauft.


----------



## Sharijan (13. November 2018)

Ich hab eine bekommen für den Preis, falls sie geliefert wird ^^


----------



## Gurdi (13. November 2018)

Sharijan schrieb:


> Ich hab eine bekommen für den Preis, falls sie geliefert wird ^^



Glückspilz. Die hätte man 1:1 weiter verkauft mit Gewinn.
Der Artikel hängt übrigens Tot in der MF Übersicht bei den Vegakarten. Die haben garantiert was versemmelt beim ändern und dann schnell zurück gezogen^^

Die Devil ist nochmal um 10 Euro gefallen auf 360 Euro.

Hitman2 Benchmarks: Hitman 2 im Technik-Test - ComputerBase

Pascal fällt ja die letzten Wochen wie ne heiße Kartoffel.


----------



## Rolk (13. November 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Auch wenn's die Gamestar ist (steinigt mich):
> Battlefield 5 Performance - DirectX 11 hui, DirectX 12 pfui - GameStar
> 
> Die Radeons performen in BFV anscheinend ziemlich gut. DX12 ist aber immer noch Mist.



Das wird wohl das erste Spiel, bei dem die GTX1070 von der RX590 geschlagen wird. Jedenfalls in der Benchmarkszene von Gamestar.


----------



## hugo-03 (13. November 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> BF 5 Testversion gegönnt und etwas angepasste Grafik gehen dann auch 120~144 FPS in 1440p
> Der OC der jetzt immer lief mit Vega lief bei der Auslastung nicht mehr, musste die Spannung beim Speicher leicht anheben von 1050 -> 1060



 jetzt verbrauch ich ca 50watt mehr an der Dose gemessen und schon knallt das NT raus. 
wird wohl das neue Seasonic Focus Plus Platinum Netzteil, modular - 850 W…


----------



## ATIR290 (13. November 2018)

Da komm ich doch noch STARK ins Grübeln -
Pulse -   Vega STRIX  -  Red Dragon - Nitro OC+


So viel Leistung gab es schon lange nicht mehr, für WHQD locker ausreichend, nur für 4K nicht ganz auf Höhe der Konkurrenz!


----------



## sunyego (13. November 2018)

Wow, ich bin beeindruckt ! AMD´s neueste High-End karte kann in ein paar titeln gegen die eineinhalb jahre ältere mittelklasse punkten die ledigich die hälfte an Strom verbraucht. WOOOOW ! EIN WELTEUNDER ! lol

Das Hitman und Battlefield auf AMD karten gut performen ist doch nichts neues, worüber freut sich der user der 24 stunden seines lebens auf PCGH verbringt den so ?

In Hitman Absolution dagegen schafft RX480 nicht einmal konstante 60FPS, ganz im gegensatz zu GTX1060
YouTube

da hat wohl wieder mal der Overhead zugeschlagen !  lol

Wie bereits erwähnt, der erste teil mit der selben engine läuft auf AMD gut, deswegen überraschen die ergebnisse beim zweiten kein bisschen. 
Das Gurdi es mal wieder nicht wusste und wieder trollen muss überrascht mich allerdings kein bisschen.


----------



## Gurdi (13. November 2018)

sunyego schrieb:


> Wow, ich bin beeindruckt ! AMD´s neueste High-End karte kann in ein paar titeln gegen die eineinhalb jahre ältere mittelklasse punkten die ledigich die hälfte an Strom verbraucht. WOOOOW ! EIN WELTEUNDER ! lol
> 
> Das Hitman und Battlefield auf AMD karten gut performen ist doch nichts neues, worüber freut sich der user der 24 stunden seines lebens auf PCGH verbringt den so ?
> 
> ...



Nur mal so als Info, falscher Screenshot du Spezialist.


----------



## hugo-03 (13. November 2018)

sunyego schrieb:


> Wow, ich bin beeindruckt ! AMD´s neueste High-End karte kann in ein paar titeln gegen die eineinhalb jahre ältere mittelklasse punkten die ledigich die hälfte an Strom verbraucht. WOOOOW ! EIN WELTEUNDER ! lol
> 
> Das Hitman und Battlefield auf AMD karten gut performen ist doch nichts neues, worüber freut sich der user der 24 stunden seines lebens auf PCGH verbringt den so ?
> 
> ...



was willst du uns mit 2 Jahren alten Benchmark sagen ?


----------



## drstoecker (13. November 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> jetzt verbrauch ich ca 50watt mehr an der Dose gemessen und schon knallt das NT raus.
> wird wohl das neue Seasonic Focus Plus Platinum Netzteil, modular - 850 W…


Warum nicht die Prime Serie?


----------



## DeepBlue23 (13. November 2018)

Gerade mal auf Windows 1809 per Media Creation Tool "geupgraded" (Update wurde ja heute wieder offiziell freigegeben). Die ersten FireStrike-Benches meiner Vega 56 waren zwischen 5 und 10% langsamer  . Eigentlich hatte das Upgrade zwar den aktuellen Treiber mitgenommen, aber ich deinstallierte den trotzdem per DDU und packte ihn neu drauf. Interessanterweise wurde dann auch der Treiber vom PCI Bus (vom AMD Installer?) neu installiert / erneuert - trotz Intel-Unterbau. Dieses Verhalten ist mir zumindest vorher nie aufgefallen. Danach sind die FPS wieder im normalen Bereich! Also nie auf das Windows Update verlassen . Netterweise wurde zumindest der Schnellstart nach dem Upgrade nicht wieder aktiviert.


----------



## drstoecker (14. November 2018)

Sharijan schrieb:


> Ich hab eine bekommen für den Preis, falls sie geliefert wird ^^


im mindstar für 459€ und du hast echt nen 100er weniger bezahlt? kannste mal ein screenshot davon hochladen?


----------



## Blackout27 (14. November 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> im mindstar für 459€ und du hast echt nen 100er weniger bezahlt? kannste mal ein screenshot davon hochladen?



Schau mal bei mydealz da gab es heute einige Vega Angebote für ~360€. War selbst kurz davor mir eine zu gönnen ^^


----------



## EyRaptor (14. November 2018)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Kurz mal deine Beiträge überflogen, 90% davon ist Vega oder AMD das Thema was dich beschäftigt. Zudem scheinst du gegen Gurdi etwas zu haben so wie du ihn teils persönlich angreifst.
> 
> Wenn PC dein Hobby ist dann beschäftige dich doch lieber mit Themen die einen Spaß machen oder andere User helfen.
> 
> Gurdi sein Hobby ist zur Zeit die Vega Generation und da hat er schon sehr viele gehaltvolle Beiträge



Absolut. 
Gurdi hat in diesem Forum schon unzähligen Leuten geholfen.
Zwar meistens bei Vega/Polaris Karten aber oft auch bei Leuten mit NV GPU.
Er hat verschiedenste Guides/Reviews geschrieben und Messreihen durchgeführt.

Ich glaube ich kann mit recht behaupten, dass Gurdi zu diesem Forum mehr substanzielles beigetragen hat als die allermeisten User.

Edit:
Übrigens hab ich jetzt seit längerem meine tote Vega eingebaut und mit einem DMM die GPU Vcore im eingeschaltete Zustand gemessen.
0 Volt reichen der Karte aber irgendwie nicht aus .
Mehr konnte ich nicht erreichen, da der CPU Kühler ziemlich stört. Bald sollte PCIe Riser Kabel bei mir ankommen, dann kann ich die gesamte Kartenrückseite ausmessen.

Könnte der Controller für die Vcore Spannungswandler sein, oder?
Und wenn ja, wie könnte ich den noch genauer untersuchen?


----------



## drstoecker (14. November 2018)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Schau mal bei mydealz da gab es heute einige Vega Angebote für ~360€. War selbst kurz davor mir eine zu gönnen ^^


ja habs schon gesehen aber für 359€ eine 64er strix war da nicht dabei. Habe ja die 64er mit dem eiswolf, bin aber kurz vor dem Wechsel auch ein anderes Modell.


----------



## ATIR290 (14. November 2018)

Warum dies bitte, ist ja leise und schnell genug!
Leiser und schneller wirst keine RX64 finden können.


----------



## gaussmath (14. November 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Warum dies bitte, ist ja leise und schnell genug!
> Leiser und schneller wirst keine RX64 finden können.



Der Doc ist vom Aufrüstdämon besessen. Ist doch klar, oder nicht?


----------



## RX480 (14. November 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Da komm ich doch noch STARK ins Grübeln -
> Pulse -   Vega STRIX  -  Red Dragon - Nitro OC+
> So viel Leistung gab es schon lange nicht mehr, für WHQD locker ausreichend, nur für 4K nicht ganz auf Höhe der Konkurrenz!



Das war mal wieder typisch Bernie_Ati. Da werden die bunten Murmeln Monatelang hin und her geschoben.

Bzgl. 4k: Guten Morgen, Pappnase!
Habe die Woche schon 2 mal die LC verlinkt. gerne noch ein 3.Mal extra für Dich: Jetzt nur noch 1Stck.
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B074DKPNXS...geizhals10-21&ascsubtag=GfWJbeQAuycv9RwASzHnA

Aus dem Luxx kennst Du bereits User42, Ragman und Crynis, kommt hier noch ACE hinzu. Die LC ist hervorragend.
Ne 2070 mit A-Chip ist weder billiger noch besser. Also spar Dir bitte in Zukunft unqualifizierte Statements.

Bevor Du wieder über den Einbau grübelst:
Mit Deinem Case die AiO als Bodenlüfter OUT und den unteren Frontlüfter passend dazu mit dem NF A12x25.
Du brauchst ja nur die Beiden Frontlüfter tauschen. Hättest Du schon lange mal machen können. (dauert 5min)
Wenn Deine WLP tot ist, geh halt in den PC-Bastler-Laden an der Ecke und lass Dir helfen.


----------



## Blackout27 (14. November 2018)

Wieso sollten man sich die LC Version für über 600€ kaufen wenn es bereits die Nitro und co. für unter 500€ gibt? 

War die LC die letzten Tage im Angebot oder auf was willst du genau hinaus? Die RTX2070 ist neutral betrachtet eine gute Karte. Ob RT für die jetzige Generation noch gut ausgenutzt wird kann man noch nicht sagen aber wenn man schon 500-600€ ausgeben will (Neukauf) ist die 70er eine gute Wahl. Unterm Strich ist die 2070 besser als Vega64 allerdings ist Vega mittlerweile teils 100€ billiger und daher in einigen Fällen (FreeSync und co.) die bessere Wahl


----------



## RX480 (14. November 2018)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Wieso sollten man sich die LC Version für über 600€ kaufen wenn es bereits die Nitro und co. für unter 500€ gibt?
> War die LC die letzten Tage im Angebot oder auf was willst du genau hinaus?



Die LC war in den letzten Monaten quasi nicht zum normalen Preis verfügbar. Insofern ein Schnäppchen.
Der XTX-Chip ist besser selektiert. Da kommt man auf eff. 1600 mit ca. 200W @ VDDC<1,0V.
Meistens geht der HBM auch gut >1100.

Wir reden übrigens  über 4k:
Du kannst gerne mal bei dargo im 3dC oder Onna in Guru3d schauen, was ne gut eingetellte LC mit PP so Alles kann. 
Hier hast Du ja mit ACE schon ein hervorragendes Beispiel! ( mit Umbau auf Eiswolf240)
Die 64er-Customs haben net die selbe Performance und /oder schlucken mehr W. Da müssen mehr Regler inGame links.

Die LC hat HBCC , die 2070 net. Von daher lieber die LC für 4k.(zukunftssicherer)
Ansonsten habe ich Nichts gegen die 2070, eher gegen die Preisgestaltung von NV.(die non-A sind zu sehr beschnitten beim PT)
Wer mit 8GB leben kann, sollte immer mal auf die 2080 schauen. Da gab es ab und an schon Angebote <700,-€ für A-Chips.
Das habe ich dann auch im Turing-Thread gepostet. 
Prinzipiell bin ich vor Allem pro HDR. Da passen sowohl Turing als auch Vega.

Wer echt 4k möchte muss halt auch ein bisschen mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen.
(oder <4k seine Kombi Moni+Graka auswählen, falls Er das Geld net hat; Hätte gern hilft Da net weiter)

Z.Bsp. hugo-03 würde mit seinem alten NT mit der LC auskommen.
Es bringt ab Sweetspot aufwärts net mehr soviel zu OC. Das kostet dann richtig W bei Ihm.
Und am Ende noch mal Geld für das größere NT.


----------



## Ion (14. November 2018)

Bitte nicht wundern, die Müllabfuhr war gerade in diesem Thread unterwegs und hat einige Posts mitgenommen und Beiträge angepasst.


----------



## hugo-03 (14. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Die LC war in den letzten Monaten quasi nicht zum normalen Preis verfügbar. Insofern ein Schnäppchen.
> Der XTX-Chip ist besser selektiert. Da kommt man auf eff. 1600 mit ca. 200W @ VDDC<1,0V.
> Meistens geht der HBM auch gut >1100.
> 
> ...



Wobei das Problem mit der erhitzten des nt + Spannungspitzen, halbe Stunde geht und dann geht es immer nach 5 Minuten schon nicht mehr


----------



## Blackout27 (14. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Die LC war in den letzten Monaten quasi nicht zum normalen Preis verfügbar. Insofern ein Schnäppchen.
> Der XTX-Chip ist besser selektiert. Da kommt man auf eff. 1600 mit ca. 200W @ VDDC<1,0V.
> Meistens geht der HBM auch gut >1100.
> 
> ...



Wieder was gelernt  Ich wusste nicht das die LC bessere Chips spendiert bekommen hat. Bei guter Verfügbarkeit und faieren Preis sicher eine gute Alternative zu anderen Vega Modellen 
Mein Freund hat die Nitro und ist damit sehr zufrieden. Ich war überrascht wie hochwertig, leise und schnell das Stück Technik läuft wenn man im Wattman die Regler etwas umstellt. 

Bzgl Zukunft, da möchte ich mich nicht äußern da ich nicht abschätzen kann ob RT oder co. das Zünglein an der Waage sein wird. Der aufgerufene Preis von Nvidia ist zur Zeit für die Masse aber nicht attraktiv 
Hoffentlich entspannt sich die Lage nächstes Jahr wieder im GPU Sektor. Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon sehr auf Navi auch wenn mein Interesse eher die Playstation Version gilt. 

P.S. die RTX2080 gab es vor ein paar Tagen für unter 600€ (MyDealz).


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (14. November 2018)

thehate91 schrieb:


> P.S. die RTX2080 gab es vor ein paar Tagen für unter 600€ (MyDealz).



Na das wäre doch sogar ein sehr guter Deal. Zu dem Geld kann man wenn man in den Regionen jagd schon mal zugreifen. Zu dem Preis war auch die 1080ti immer ein guter Deal.


----------



## RX480 (14. November 2018)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Bzgl Zukunft, da möchte ich mich nicht äußern da ich nicht abschätzen kann ob RT oder co. das Zünglein an der Waage sein wird.



Raytracing ist mit 2070 eh too much.
Anstatt DLSS kann  man auch 1800p/VSR@SMAA nutzen mit Vega = ca. 15% weniger W als nativ 4k, bei gleicher Bildquali wie DLSS. TAA finde ich net so gut für die Texturen.
(zumindestens war bei der Infiltrator-Demo 1800p sogar minimal optisch besser)



Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Na das wäre doch sogar ein sehr guter Deal. Zu dem Geld kann man wenn man in den Regionen jagd schon mal zugreifen. Zu dem Preis war auch die 1080ti immer ein guter Deal.



Jo, 11GB. Alternativ Vega durch den HBCC ja auch net schlecht.

Auch bei der 2080 gibt es A und non A-Chips. Da sollte man im Turingthread nachfragen, was so geht.
Wenn man nicht MAXED braucht sind die non A sicher ausreichend und auf jeden Fall sinnvoller als ein 2070-A-Chip.

Die 64 LC ist auch nicht für MAXED ausreichend. (falls ich Da einen falschen Eindruck erweckt habe)
Wir reden Da eigentlich nur über" 4k mit leichten Abstrichen" bei 2070 vs. LC.

Mit ner Nitro sind die Regler dann  noch weiter links.

Schöne Leakzusammenfassung zur 590 (fps bei Videocardz mit Vorsicht, RX580 teilw. < RX480 ?!  )
Radeon RX 590: 15 % mehr Takt, 12 % mehr Leistung, 22 % teurer - ComputerBase

Das Spielepaket ist ne schöne Sache von AMD. Da passt dann der Preis.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (14. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Jo, 11GB. Alternativ Vega durch den HBCC ja auch net schlecht.
> 
> Auch bei der 2080 gibt es A und non A-Chips. Da sollte man im Turingthread nachfragen, was so geht.
> Wenn man nicht MAXED braucht sind die non A sicher ausreichend und auf jeden Fall sinnvoller als ein 2070-A-Chip.
> ...



Ach du, ich hab ne Vega Liquid^^ Ich wechsel so schnell nicht... Mir wird die Karte ein paar Jahre reichen. Nett sind solche Feals trotzdem. Ich kauf mir wegen Freesync eh erstmal keine Nvidia Karte. Ob die 2070/80 jetzt schneller sind ist für mich eh uninteressant nachdem mir meine Karte langt.


----------



## RX480 (14. November 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Ach du, ich hab ne Vega Liquid^^ Ich wechsel so schnell nicht... Mir wird die Karte ein paar Jahre reichen. Nett sind solche Feals trotzdem. Ich kauf mir wegen Freesync eh erstmal keine Nvidia Karte. Ob die 2070/80 jetzt schneller sind ist für mich eh uninteressant nachdem mir meine Karte langt.



Gerade 2017 war für 4k@HDR die LC genau richtig. Gute Wahl!
Jetzt sogar TV`s mit Freesync , Das hat Perpektive. Mal schauen ob man mit CRU die FS-Range von 48 auf 33 runterbekommt,
wohl FS erst ab den 2018er Modellen Q9..+ NU..
Die Alten sind aber auch net schlecht.
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07DJSD39G/ref=psdc_1197292_t1_B071XRL125


----------



## sunyego (14. November 2018)

auch im neuen Hitman hat AMD mit enormen problemen zu kämpfen und ist nicht einmal in der lage konstante 60FPS zu liefern.
GTX1070 positioniert sich mal wieder vor rx64.

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Hitman-2-Spiel-6334/Specials/PC-Benchmark-Test-Review-Release-1269180/


----------



## Dudelll (14. November 2018)

sunyego schrieb:


> auch im neuen Hitman hat AMD mit enormen problemen zu kämpfen und ist nicht einmal in der lage konstante 60FPS zu liefern.
> GTX1070 positioniert sich mal wieder vor rx64.
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Hitman-2-Spiel-6334/Specials/PC-Benchmark-Test-Review-Release-1269180/



Noch keine russischen Benchmarks dazu gefunden?

Benchmark von CB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nu ?


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (14. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Gerade 2017 war für 4k@HDR die LC genau richtig. Gute Wahl!
> Jetzt sogar TV`s mit Freesync , Das hat Perpektive. Mal schauen ob man mit CRU die FS-Range von 48 auf 33 runterbekommt,
> wohl FS erst ab den 2018er Modellen Q9..+ NU..
> Die Alten sind aber auch net schlecht.
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07DJSD39G/ref=psdc_1197292_t1_B071XRL125



HDR hat mich bis jetzt nicht tangiert^^ Das ist ein Problem für Future me


----------



## RX480 (14. November 2018)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Noch keine russischen Benchmarks dazu gefunden?



auch verfügbar, sogar in einer sinnvollen Auflösung, da dann FS-Range auf 33 stellen und Spass haben
(Was manche nur mit Ihrem 1080p haben ?)


----------



## drstoecker (14. November 2018)

sunyego schrieb:


> auch im neuen Hitman hat AMD mit enormen problemen zu kämpfen und ist nicht einmal in der lage konstante 60FPS zu liefern.
> GTX1070 positioniert sich mal wieder vor rx64.
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Hitman-2-Spiel-6334/Specials/PC-Benchmark-Test-Review-Release-1269180/


Gut das du mir das sagst, ich hau gleich mal mit nem Hammer auf meine scheiss amd Vega Karte und bestell mir direkt eine gtx 1070, danke dir für deine fachmännische Beratung. Du hast hier die meiste Ahnung von allen, Hut ab. Vllt kannst du ja mal beim @raff ein Praktikum machen der würde sich bestimmt sehr freuen wenn die so einen kompetenten Fachmann in ihrer Redaktion haben. Vllt hast du ja noch mehr Leute hier auf den rechten Weg geführt!


----------



## RX480 (14. November 2018)

Der S geiert mit seinen 60fps rum, weil Er kein Freesync hat.
Unterhalb von Vsync siehts dann bei Ihm mau aus.


----------



## Dudelll (14. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> auch verfügbar, sogar in einer sinnvollen Auflösung, da dann FS-Range auf 33 stellen und Spass haben
> (Was manche nur mit Ihrem 1080p haben ?)



Oha. Hm ich hoffe er äußert sich noch dazu was da los ist. Das die russischen Benchmarks unglaubwürdig wären kann er ja schlecht behaupten ^^


----------



## Gurdi (14. November 2018)

Wundert mich das in Hitman 2 die Benchmarks so stark variieren.


----------



## sunyego (14. November 2018)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Oha. Hm ich hoffe er äußert sich noch dazu was da los ist. Das die russischen Benchmarks unglaubwürdig wären kann er ja schlecht behaupten ^^



habe ich jemals was gegen russische Benchmarks gesagt ? Nein, ich postete lediglich die neusten (siehe unten) und da landet rx64 nunmal hinter GTX1070Ti.  Ob ihr den Benchmarks glauben schenkt ist doch jedem selbst überlassen.


Wer tut sich freiweilig 40-45FPS an ? Alles unter 60FPS ist völlig inakteptabel wie ich finde

Aus dem GPU-Limit kommt man sehr leicht raus indem man  die Grafikregler nach links schiebt ! Wenn der Overhead ins Spiel kommt kann man praktisch nichts machen.
Die FPS zahl bleibt niedrig sogar bei stark reduzierten details ! Das ist auch einer der gründe warum AMD karten so selten empfohlen werden, jeder der sich ein bisschen informierte weiß darüber bescheid. Das ist ein immense Architekturschwäche

GTX1070 kommt zb. problemlos auf 60FPS bei reduzierten details , GTX1060  bestimmt auch. RX56/64 dagegen nicht !

Für alle die mehr über das problem bei AMD erfahren wollen :

High DX11 CPU overhead, very low performance. | guru3D Forums
AMD und die bescheidene Performance im DX11 CPU Limit


Die Vorgänger hatten im übrigen die selben probleme ;

YouTube


----------



## Gurdi (14. November 2018)

Generation Zero passt irgendwie in dem Zusammenhang......


----------



## sunyego (14. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Generation Zero passt irgendwie in dem Zusammenhang......



Ja, leute die behaupten das RX56 nie gegen GTX1070 verliert obwohl es auch unzählige Spiele gibt wo die karte gegen RX64 mit leichtigkeit gewinnt gehören wirklich zur GENERATION ZERO !


----------



## Dudelll (14. November 2018)

sunyego schrieb:


> habe ich jemals was gegen russische Benchmarks gesagt ? Nein, ich postete lediglich die neusten (siehe unten) und da landet rx64 nunmal hinter GTX1070Ti.  Ob ihr den Benchmarks glauben schenkt ist doch jedem selbst überlassen.
> 
> 
> Wer tut sich freiweilig 40-45FPS an ? Alles unter 60FPS ist völlig inakteptabel wie ich finde
> ...



Aber in Hitman 2 ist die vega 56 ja sogar schneller als die 1080. Das ist doch ein neuer Benchmark. Was ist da denn los. Und das ist sogar dx11. Verstehe ich nicht, amd ist doch in dx11 so super schlecht.


----------



## Ralle@ (14. November 2018)

sunyego schrieb:


> Ja, leute die behaupten das RX56 nie gegen GTX1070 verliert obwohl es auch unzählige Spiele gibt wo die karte gegen RX64 mit leichtigkeit gewinnt gehören wirklich zur GENERATION ZERO !



Nichts für ungut.
Bis jetzt hast du noch nichts Sinnvolles zum Thread beigetragen außer dein ständiges schlecht machen. Ich kann auch Benchmarks posten wo die Vega 64 an der 1080 vorbeizieht oder sogar eine 1080 TI schlägt.
Deine einseitige Sichtweise ist der Grund warum AMD so einen schlechten Stand hat. Du würdest dir nie eine GPU von AMD kaufen, feierst Nvidia wo es nur geht, also glücklich mit deiner Nvidia Karte und hör auf hier zu Trollen.

Ich persönlich finde es zwar schade da ich mich gern mit Leuten austausche aber daran bist ja nicht wirklich interessiert. Ist auch kein Problem, ich poste gelegentlich auch was negatives zu AMD, Nvidia oder einer anderen Firma wenn die es verdient haben aber ständig provozieren muss nicht sein.


----------



## Rallyesport (14. November 2018)

War hier jemand dabei der sich die Vega für den schmalen Taler gekauft hatte bei Mindfactory und hat der auch ne Versandbenachrichtigung bekommen?


----------



## Ralle@ (14. November 2018)

Die Nitro 64 habe ich geordert aber bis jetzt Funkstille.
Ist aber nicht ungewöhnlich, war schon paar mal so bei Mindfactory und dann kam die Versandbestätigung 2 Tage nach dem Paket.


----------



## Elistaer (14. November 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Gut das du mir das sagst, ich hau gleich mal mit nem Hammer auf meine scheiss amd Vega Karte und bestell mir direkt eine gtx 1070, danke dir für deine fachmännische Beratung. Du hast hier die meiste Ahnung von allen, Hut ab. Vllt kannst du ja mal beim @raff ein Praktikum machen der würde sich bestimmt sehr freuen wenn die so einen kompetenten Fachmann in ihrer Redaktion haben. Vllt hast du ja noch mehr Leute hier auf den rechten Weg geführt!


Lass uns Vega verbrennen im Q1/Q2 kommt ja eh Navi. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sunyego (14. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wundert mich das in Hitman 2 die Benchmarks so stark variieren.


Das dich das wundert, wundert mich überhaupt nicht.
Ich bezweifle es zwar stark aber vielleicht helfen dir die folgenden threads ein wenig auf die sprünge:
High DX11 CPU overhead, very low performance. | guru3D Forums
AMD und die bescheidene Performance im DX11 CPU Limit

...bin jetzt mal raus aus dem thread
Peace


----------



## moreply (14. November 2018)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Lass uns Vega verbrennen im Q1/Q2 kommt ja eh Navi.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk



So siehst aus! Ich hol jetzt direkt ne 2080ti!


----------



## kloanabua (14. November 2018)

Hab jetzt meinen Xeon gegen einen i7 4790k geupgradet, geköpft und läuft nun Stable auf 4,7 GHz.
Reicht für Battlefield 5 denk ich. 

Hab auch schon vor dem Upgrade ab und zu das Phänomen gehabt das sporadisch ein Spiel (ist bei Csgo, BF1 und GTA 5 passiert) nach Spielstart Blackscreen verursacht, dann schalten sich die Bildschirme aus und gehen nach 10 Sekunden wieder an.
OC Settings haben sich dann wieder auf Standard zurückgesetzt.
Kann jetzt leider keine genauen Settings posten weil ich jetzt 2 Tage unterwegs bin.
Aber unter Last hatte ich seit Wochen keinen Absturz.
Hab's erst auf den Treiber geschoben und ignoriert, aber nun mit frisch installiertem Windows immer noch der Fall. 
Immer wenn ich mit GPU-Z mitlogge tritt das Problem natürlich nicht auf.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rallyesport (14. November 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Die Nitro 64 habe ich geordert aber bis jetzt Funkstille.
> Ist aber nicht ungewöhnlich, war schon paar mal so bei Mindfactory und dann kam die Versandbestätigung 2 Tage nach dem Paket.



Parallel dazu war im Schnäpp Shop eine GTX 1060 für 159€ gelistet,
ich dachte auch an einen Fehler von Seiten Mindfactorys und habe direkt zugeschlagen, da ich eine Grafikkarte für meinen Faltrechner gebrauchen konnte und genau auf ein Angebot einer vernünftigen GTX 1060 unter 200€ gewartet habe.
Heute kam eine Nachricht dass das Angeobt überbestellt war und ich somit keine Karte bekomme. 
Ich hab da ein ganz schlechtes Gefühl, zumal das Angebot länger drin war, warum verschwindet das nicht direkt nach Verkauf? Bzw als ich bestellt und gezahlt hatte per PP war es sofort draußen, das und die Nichtlieferung meines Eiswolfes wo mir erst auf Nachfrage gesagt wurde das er nicht lieferbar ist, oder die Sache mit meinem RAm, bestellt und nen Tag später kam er in den Mindstar, (gut Pech gehabt) aber dann war er auf ein mal nicht mehr lieferbar und ich bekam ihn erst nach Tagen, das alles lässt mich Abstand von dem Laden nehmen.


----------



## Gurdi (14. November 2018)

Bin auch kein Fan von MF, aber bei GPU´s sind die doch meist konkurrenzlos im Preis muss man sagen.


----------



## Rolk (14. November 2018)

Ich bestelle regelmäßig bei MF. Ich kann nichts schlechtes über den Laden sagen. Vor Jahren hatte ich mal den Verdacht, dass ich auch bei so einem mutmaßlichen Preisfehler einen (funktionierenden) Rückläufer angedreht bekommen habe, aber sicher war ich mir nicht. Das wars dann aber auch...


----------



## Rallyesport (14. November 2018)

Ja genau deswegen habe ich ja auch bei denen gekauft, aber laufend so eine Kacke. 
Mir egal ich warte jetzt noch den Black Friday und den Cyber Monday ab, falls ich da an eine GTX 1060 komme die was taugt für unter 200€ hol ich sie mir, ansonsten hat sich das für mich erledigt.
Dann greif ich mir irgendwann in nem Jahr oder so mal eine vom Krabbeltisch ab, so wie ich an meine GTX 960 kam, volle Garantie, neu für 99€


----------



## MfDoom (14. November 2018)

kloanabua schrieb:


> Hab jetzt meinen Xeon gegen einen i7 4790k geupgradet, geköpft und läuft nun Stable auf 4,7 GHz.
> Reicht für Battlefield 5 denk ich.
> 
> Hab auch schon vor dem Upgrade ab und zu das Phänomen gehabt das sporadisch ein Spiel (ist bei Csgo, BF1 und GTA 5 passiert) nach Spielstart Blackscreen verursacht, dann schalten sich die Bildschirme aus und gehen nach 10 Sekunden wieder an.
> ...


Woher weißt du das es nicht am oc der cpu liegt? Das würde ich erst mal ausloten, ein 4790k auf 4,7 ghz läuft schon knapp an der Schmerzgrenze. Meiner macht nur 4.6 richtig stabil, 4.7 läuft, aber macht Probleme


----------



## Downsampler (14. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das war mal wieder typisch Bernie_Ati. Da werden die bunten Murmeln Monatelang hin und her geschoben.
> 
> Bzgl. 4k: Guten Morgen, Pappnase!
> Habe die Woche schon 2 mal die LC verlinkt. gerne noch ein 3.Mal extra für Dich: Jetzt nur noch 1Stck.
> ...



AiO Bodenlüfter OUT ist aber blöd, Bodenlüfter IN ist gut.


----------



## kloanabua (14. November 2018)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Woher weißt du das es nicht am oc der cpu liegt? Das würde ich erst mal ausloten, ein 4790k auf 4,7 ghz läuft schon knapp an der Schmerzgrenze. Meiner macht nur 4.6 richtig stabil, 4.7 läuft, aber macht Probleme


Weil's mit dem Xeon auch genauso war und warum sollte es sonst das OC reseten?
Ich muss mich wohl damit abfinden oder alles auf Stock lassen. [emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sharijan (14. November 2018)

Ich hab gestern die Vega64 von Asus für 359 bei Mindfactory (Mindstar) gekauft und heute die Versandbenachrichtigung erhalten, werde morgen ein Bild der Vega mit Rechnung posten.


----------



## Dudelll (14. November 2018)

Sharijan schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern die Vega64 von Asus für 359 bei Mindfactory (Mindstar) gekauft und heute die Versandbenachrichtigung erhalten, werde morgen ein Bild der Vega mit Rechnung posten.



Wow Glückwunsch zu dem Hammer deal


----------



## Rallyesport (14. November 2018)

Na freut mich für euch das es bei euch geklappt hat


----------



## drstoecker (14. November 2018)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Lass uns Vega verbrennen im Q1/Q2 kommt ja eh Navi.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


Last uns das gemeinsam machen!!!


sunyego schrieb:


> Das dich das wundert, wundert mich überhaupt nicht.
> Ich bezweifle es zwar stark aber vielleicht helfen dir die folgenden threads ein wenig auf die sprünge:
> High DX11 CPU overhead, very low performance. | guru3D Forums
> AMD und die bescheidene Performance im DX11 CPU Limit
> ...


Der letzte Satz ist das schlauste was ich je von Dir gehört habe, belass es bitte auch dabei! Du würdest und allen einen großen Gefallen damit tun.


kloanabua schrieb:


> Hab jetzt meinen Xeon gegen einen i7 4790k geupgradet, geköpft und läuft nun Stable auf 4,7 GHz.
> Reicht für Battlefield 5 denk ich.
> 
> Hab auch schon vor dem Upgrade ab und zu das Phänomen gehabt das sporadisch ein Spiel (ist bei Csgo, BF1 und GTA 5 passiert) nach Spielstart Blackscreen verursacht, dann schalten sich die Bildschirme aus und gehen nach 10 Sekunden wieder an.
> ...


Versuch mal einen alten Treiber, 2 bekannte haben auch Probleme mit ihren 580/390 mit mehreren Monitoren.


Sharijan schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern die Vega64 von Asus für 359 bei Mindfactory (Mindstar) gekauft und heute die Versandbenachrichtigung erhalten, werde morgen ein Bild der Vega mit Rechnung posten.


Hab heute auch die Asus strix 64 + ek rgb 2monate alt mit Rechnung/Ovp für 475€ geschossen.


----------



## ATIR290 (14. November 2018)

Warum wechselst bitte dann ?


----------



## Gurdi (15. November 2018)

Verstehe ich auch nicht so ganz, ne umgebaute Ref. ist eigentlich so ziemlich das beste was man haben kann.


----------



## drstoecker (15. November 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Warum wechselst bitte dann ?





Gurdi schrieb:


> Verstehe ich auch nicht so ganz, ne umgebaute Ref. ist eigentlich so ziemlich das beste was man haben kann.


Weil ich mein System von alphacool eiswolf/eisbaer Modular auf ek Custom umbaue. Hatte keine Lust die 64er Vega eiswolf umzubauen, möchte deshalb diese komplett verkaufen Karte+eiswolf.


----------



## Freiheraus (15. November 2018)

Für potentielle Vega-Käufer auch interessant: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...nale-preis-soll-feststehen-5.html#post9594228


----------



## RX480 (15. November 2018)

Downsampler schrieb:


> AiO Bodenlüfter OUT ist aber blöd, Bodenlüfter IN ist gut.



Jein, die AiO als IN ist noch blöder.(um mal mit Deinen Worten zu sprechen)

Die AiO bekommt bei meinem Vorschlag die Frischluft vom unteren Frontlüfter. Da passt AiO als Bodenlüfter OUT gut.

Die 2 zu tauschen und die AiO als Front OUT ist auch net gut, weil man dann an der Front 1x IN und 1x OUT hätte. (Verwirblungen ?!)

Man muss immer im EINZELFALL schauen!


----------



## Ralle@ (15. November 2018)

Eine AiO an der Front geht auch, man muss nur darauf achten das die Lüfter so wenig Widerstand wie möglich haben.
Am besten ist da auch Push / Pull, da gehen auch die Temps der CPU nicht merklich hoch 3 - 5 Grad).
Wichtig ist nur der statische Druck der Lüfter, sonst staut sich die Luft im Radiator und man braucht höhere Umdrehungen.


----------



## Gurdi (15. November 2018)

Mich würden ja mal erste Benches zu den neuen MobileVega interessieren. Mich interessiert da Primär die neue Geometrie Pipeline.
Denke die nächsten Tage sollte mal langsam was kommen in der Richtung. Auch HBCC Tests auf den Geräten wären sehr spannend.


----------



## RX480 (15. November 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Eine AiO an der Front geht auch, man muss nur darauf achten das die Lüfter so wenig Widerstand wie möglich haben.
> Am besten ist da auch Push / Pull, da gehen auch die Temps der CPU nicht merklich hoch 3 - 5 Grad).
> Wichtig ist nur der statische Druck der Lüfter, sonst staut sich die Luft im Radiator und man braucht höhere Umdrehungen.



Dann würde ich aber auch den oberen Part umdrehen, sprich Rear IN und Front oben OUT. (passend zu Front unten = AiO OUT + Bodenlüfter IN; und CPU drehen nicht vergessen)
Mir wäre eine gleiche Luftrichtung Oben und Unten  gefühlsmäßig passender.

Schön Das doch einige Leute über den Airflow nachdenken. Man kann Vieles drehen und wenden, solange es zusammen passt.
Und man genügend Luft unter dem Schreibtisch hat. Falls Nicht , dann evtl. mal obendrauf stellen.
Natürlich am Besten man macht sich nen Plan bevor man das Gehäuse kauft.


----------



## WhoRainZone (15. November 2018)

Airflow ist mit das wichtigste, wenn leistungsfähige Komponenten verbaut sind.
Die Spawas müssen gekühlt werden, die Warme Luft muss abtransportiert werden etc.
Auch bei den ALC GPU-Kühlern wird der RAM ja nur passiv gekühlt, wenn da kein Airflow vorhanden ist...

Bei mir gestaltet sich das aber ziemlich einfach. Ich habe CPU & GPU unter Wasser, Die Radis ziehen komplett Frischluft, und der Heck-120er schafft die Warme Luft nach draußen. Durch den Überdruck und die Fehlende Blende hinten, wird "überschüssige" Luft durch die Mainboard-Spawa-Kühler gedrückt.

Die schlimmsten Cases, was Airflow anbelangt sind die mit fast komplett geschlossenen Fronten/Deckeln. sieht zwar ganz nice aus, ist aber kontrapoduktiv. Wenn man nur 50% der vorhandenen Glasfläche durch Mesh ersetzen würde, wären diese Gehäuse viel besser. 

Bestes Beispiel Aktuell im Wakü-Quatsch-Thread. Corsair 280X (oder so) ohne den Glasdeckel Wassertemp. um 5°C weniger.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (15. November 2018)

Ist zwar UK, aber das kann sich selbst mit der Pfund/€ Ratio noch sehen lassen nachdem UK (noch) EU ist. Wer eine braucht: Vega 64 Nitro+ GBP399 | Vega 56 Pulse GBP299 @ OCUK (Deals start at 1pm) : Amd

Heute nacht, denkt an die Zeitverschiebung. 299 Pfund sind ca 330€...


----------



## RX480 (15. November 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Bei mir gestaltet sich das aber ziemlich einfach. ...



Kein Wunder, das Dein Avatar gut Lachen hat.


----------



## arcDaniel (15. November 2018)

RADV Vulkan Driver To Enable Vega Primitive Binning By Default - Helps Performance - Phoronix

Interessanter Artikel.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (15. November 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Gurdi (15. November 2018)

Ist jetzt nur noch die Frage wann es in den Treiber kommt. Das es kommt wissen wir ja seit einigen Wochen bereits.
Nochmal rund 5% for Free wäre nice.


----------



## RX480 (15. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> RADV Vulkan Driver To Enable Vega Primitive Binning By Default - Helps Performance - Phoronix
> 
> Interessanter Artikel.



Danke für die Info.
Max hat net viel Zuwachs. Min wäre mal interessant und Stromverbrauch.

Falls Linuxxer Das mal testen könnten, wäre net schlecht.


----------



## arcDaniel (15. November 2018)

Vorausgesetzt es gibt im Chip keinen Design-Fehler welcher ein angekündigtes Feature verhindert, so wäre bei einer fertigen Software Lösung und einer besseren Optimierung der Leistuns/Spannungs-Kurve (im Bios), sicher 20-30% mehr Leistung drin gewesen. Dann wäre Vega64 von Anfang an in der 1080ti Klasse gewesen und es wäre auch weniger über den Verbrauch gemeckert worden, da die Ti ja doch deutlich mehr braucht als die normale 1080.

Auch heute, wäre sie eine Alternative zur 2080 und nicht nur zur 2070. Es ist einfach schade, dass hier eine Chance so vergeigt wurde. 

Bitte bei diesem Video ab 09:37min gut zuhören, das war in meinen Augen der Schuldige, also nicht die Dame, die bringt es nur auf den Punkt.
YouTube


----------



## Gurdi (15. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Vorausgesetzt es gibt im Chip keinen Design-Fehler welcher ein angekündigtes Feature verhindert, so wäre bei einer fertigen Software Lösung und einer besseren Optimierung der Leistuns/Spannungs-Kurve (im Bios), sicher 20-30% mehr Leistung drin gewesen. Dann wäre Vega64 von Anfang an in der 1080ti Klasse gewesen und es wäre auch weniger über den Verbrauch gemeckert worden, da die Ti ja doch deutlich mehr braucht als die normale 1080.
> 
> Auch heute, wäre sie eine Alternative zur 2080 und nicht nur zur 2070. Es ist einfach schade, dass hier eine Chance so vergeigt wurde.
> 
> ...



Es gab keinen Designfehler im Chip, man hat es nur nicht auf die reihe gekriegt die Pipeline nativ zu entlasten. Mittlerweile ist man auf eine Softwarelösung umgestiegen, das heist der Treiber übernimmt nun die Aufgabe. Das ist sicher nicht so effektiv wenn das die Hardware selbst umsetzen könnte, aber es sollte so zumindest überall laufen ohne Implementierung.


----------



## RX480 (15. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> ... 20-30% mehr



Da sage ich immer Ball flach halten. 
Wenn man im 3dC mal Locuza zu Thema  Patent etc. durchliest, ist eigentlich klar, 
Das es in Vega nur ne simple  Vorstufe für die NextGen sein kann.

20% vgl. mit Was. Dann müsste genau dort das "planmäßige" Bottleneck sein. Dann wäre das Vega-Design in der Tat ???
Da sollen sich mal die Gelehrten streiten, ob die Shader tatsächlich soviel Leerlauf haben.
Wenn ich mir moderne optimale Software anschaue (FH4, StrangeBrigade) , wohl eher nicht.

Über die nichtoptimale Software reden wir besser gar nicht. Selber Schuld, wer sowas kauft.


----------



## Gurdi (15. November 2018)

Vega hat das Problem im Gegensatz zu den Nvidia Karten mit zu wenig Takt die Berechnungen durch die Pipeline zu jagen.
Die PS sind ein Lösungsansatz dafür. Vor allem bei der erzeugten Last in den freien Engine wie Unity oder Unreal sollte man einen Unterschied merken.

Die Analyse von Locuza basiert auf alten Daten, die sind überholt. Der Aufbau der PS hat sich grundsätzlich verändert.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (15. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Vorausgesetzt es gibt im Chip keinen Design-Fehler welcher ein angekündigtes Feature verhindert, so wäre bei einer fertigen Software Lösung und einer besseren Optimierung der Leistuns/Spannungs-Kurve (im Bios), sicher 20-30% mehr Leistung drin gewesen. Dann wäre Vega64 von Anfang an in der 1080ti Klasse gewesen und es wäre auch weniger über den Verbrauch gemeckert worden, da die Ti ja doch deutlich mehr braucht als die normale 1080.



20-30 ist etwas überzogen. Eher so 10-15% (Was auch schon was ist). Es wird was ähnliches in Wolfenstein 2 eingesetzt. Das und andee Optimierungen haben gezeigt was da rauskommt. Allerdings wäre ich vorsichtig. Es wird einen Grund haben warum AMD ihre Primitive Pipeline erstmal verworfen hatten...

Im Endeffekt hilft die Primitive Pipeline grundlegend nur die Auslastungsprobleme der GCN Architektur aufzulösen und verwerfen ein paar unnötige Sachen. Erwartet keine Wunder.


----------



## Ralle@ (15. November 2018)

Das Problem ist halt dass eine Low Level API benötigt wird um die Primitive Shader nutzen zu können und das Game muss auch noch gepatcht werden. Das schreckt halt ab, hier muss ein anderer Ansatz her, zumal AMD Nvidia Marktanteile abluchsen muss und das geht eben nicht mit solch Features.
Ich hoffe dass die Primitive Shader auch in der künftigen Mittelklasse Einzug hält, dann wäre der potentielle Kundenkreis größer und AMD könnte das Feature den Spieleschmieden schmackhaft machen.


----------



## RX480 (15. November 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Es wird einen Grund haben warum AMD ihre Primitive Pipeline erstmal VERSCHOBEN hatten...


FIXED

Wenn der praktische Nutzen so gering ist,  geht man logischerweise den sicheren Weg, erstmal OHNE.
Mit mehr Erfahrungen kann man immer noch was freigeben.

@Gurdi
Danke, das Du die Crappsoftware nochmal  beim Namen nennst. (DrawCallLimit+Defered)
Würde ich anstelle von AMD links liegen lassen und Aus die Maus.
Entweder es gibt einen Schalter für Defered im Game wie bei W2, dann kein Problem. 
Wenn UE4 sinnloses Zeug macht, dann nur gezielt mit Dev´s zusammenarbeiten (PUBG).


----------



## Gurdi (15. November 2018)

Denke auch wir reden hier eher von ein paar %.
Jedoch wird vor allem eine manuell optimierte Karte damit was anfangen können denke ich, schon das reduzieren der ASIC um rund 10 Watt durch das Feature würde einer manuell optimierten Karte deutlich helfen. In vielen Spielen stellt die hohe Last ein Problem für die Vegakarten dar, wie bereits erwähnt z.B. in Unreal oder Unity. Hilfreich könnte auch ein besserer Umgang mit den Drwacalls sein, mal sehn ob es dabei auch etwas bringt. Das Culling ändert sich ja auch dadurch.



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Das Problem ist halt dass eine Low Level API benötigt wird um die Primitive Shader nutzen zu können und das Game muss auch noch gepatcht werden. Das schreckt halt ab, hier muss ein anderer Ansatz her, zumal AMD Nvidia Marktanteile abluchsen muss und das geht eben nicht mit solch Features.
> Ich hoffe dass die Primitive Shader auch in der künftigen Mittelklasse Einzug hält, dann wäre der potentielle Kundenkreis größer und AMD könnte das Feature den Spieleschmieden schmackhaft machen.



Das ist nicht mehr der Fall.
Siehe meine Ausführungen dazu hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-steckt-apples-macbook-pro-2.html#post9573596


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (15. November 2018)

Naja, DX11 kann nicht für immer weiterlaufen und auch Nvidia sollte mit RTX Interesse daran haben, zumindest DX12 endlich mal weiter zu verbreiten. Ich versteh einfach nicht warum Entwickler DX12 und sowas so schlecht auf die Reihe bekommen, GNM & GNMX auf der anderen Seite aber immer hinbekommen. 
GNM ist Vulkan in sau hässlich (GNMX ist dann halt OpenGL). Aber mit E-Vulkan ist Vulkan jetzt nicht so wirklich schlimmer als DX11 und OpenGL. Finde ich jetzt zumindest.  KP was die da machen...
Aber gerade dadurch, dass sich Turing mehr richtung LLAPI entwickelt sollte DX11 jetzt langsam mal sterben... Es ist halt auch ******* das Unreal Engine so einen mittelmäßigen Support für DX12 und Vulkan mitbringt...


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (15. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> FIXED
> 
> Wenn der praktische Nutzen so gering ist,  geht man logischerweise den sicheren Weg, erstmal OHNE.
> Mit mehr Erfahrungen kann man immer noch was freigeben.



Du siehst da was falsch. Meine Aussage war schon richtig. Sie haben den Entwicklungspfad im Treiber erstmal gecancelt. Das sie ihn jetzt wieder aufnehmen ist eine andere Baustelle. Aber die definitive Aussage ist hier zu finden: Surprise: AMD cancels implicit Primitive Shader driver | [H]ard|Forum

Das ist jetzt zwar nitpicking aber korrigier mich nicht wenn ich richtig liege


----------



## RX480 (15. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Siehe meine Ausführungen dazu hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-steckt-apples-macbook-pro-2.html#post9573596



Wenn DX12+Vulkan sich etwas zu langsam durchsetzt, kann gerne Metall + PS 5 vorbildlich sein.  Apple+Sony  nehmen garantiert Alles mit,  Was geht.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (15. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wenn DX12+Vulkan sich etwas zu langsam durchsetzt, kann gerne Metall + PS 5 vorbildlich sein.  Apple+Sony  nehmen garantiert Alles mit,  Was geht.



Joa, oder Sony benutzt einfach Vulkan was halt einheitlich wäre.


----------



## RX480 (15. November 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> ...nitpicking ...



Kein Problem, ist doch schön wenn das Interesse da ist. 
Alle Wege führen nach Rom. (rein raus etc.) und wenns komplett erst in der nextGen ist, mir wegen.

btw.
Gravitationsfeld hatte sich bei W2 so geäußert, das er selbst nie den PS-Pfad getestet hat!
AMD hat nur selbst getestet und dann den generischen Pfad der Engine als ausreichend akzeptiert.


----------



## Gurdi (15. November 2018)

Mit etwas Glück kriegen wie heute den neuen Treiber. ATIR hatte ja auch schon spekuliert das es im Zusammenhang mit der 590er Relased wird. Könnte auch Sinn machen und würde erklären warum heute der Sourcecode öffentlich wird in Linux.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Treiber ist nun in der Lage mit dem Input selbstständig umzugehen. Man kann immer noch als Entwickler die PS berücksichtigen was die Sache effektiver macht, es ist aber nicht mehr notwendig.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (15. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Kein Problem, ist doch schön wenn das Interesse da ist.
> Alle Wege führen nach Rom. (rein raus etc.) und wenns komplett erst in der nextGen ist, mir wegen.
> 
> btw.
> ...



Mir wäre es die Generation lieber xD Und im Moment sieht's sogar danach aus xD

Und ja schon, aber das war nur eine Aussage a là es gibt ca. Zahlen dazu  Deshalb sehe ich 20-30% als zu hoch an^^


----------



## WhoRainZone (15. November 2018)

Schlägt sich das auch in Benchmark-Werten nieder? zB. Superposition oder Firestrike?


----------



## RX480 (15. November 2018)

Bloß die 590 hat Das ja net. Da wäre es ja nur PR.

Für Vega würde eher der große Dezembertreiber passen. Da weiß man ja noch gar nichts.
Ich würde mir ja vorrangig Checkerboard wünschen. (als Alternative zu DLSS)


----------



## Stryke7 (15. November 2018)

Die spannendste Frage für mich ist, wie gut die Treiber der 590 für Linux werden.  Aktuell sind die Vegas dort ja absurd stark, weil der Open Source Treiber offenbar extrem gut ist.


----------



## arcDaniel (15. November 2018)

Also so wie Gurdi das vorher geschrieben hat, dass AMD auf eine Software Lösung setzten würde, könnte dies bedeuten, dass auch Polaris davon profitieren könnte.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (15. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Also so wie Gurdi das vorher geschrieben hat, dass AMD auf eine Software Lösung setzten würde, könnte dies bedeuten, dass auch Polaris davon profitieren könnte.



Ist möglich, je nach dem was du aus der Primitive Pipeline willst. Das (nennen wir es mal der Einfachheit so) "Primitive Culling" lässt sich softwareseitig lösen, die Parallelverarbeitung der Primitives durch die Pipeline denke ich nicht.


----------



## RX480 (15. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Also so wie Gurdi das vorher geschrieben hat, dass AMD auf eine Software Lösung setzten würde, könnte dies bedeuten, dass auch Polaris davon profitieren könnte.



Das wäre dann natürlich Schön, aber..
Hat nicht Vega extra mehr Buffer+Cache ? und ne andere Struktur ?  Irgendwas muss ja mit den Daten zwischenzeitlich passieren, 
wenn die Reihenfolge der Bearbeitung geändert wird.
Der Vorteil sollte ja sein, Mehr zeitiger verwerfen zu können.(mal abseits vom DSBR, was auch einsparen soll)


----------



## Downsampler (15. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Jein, die AiO als IN ist noch blöder.(um mal mit Deinen Worten zu sprechen)
> 
> Die AiO bekommt bei meinem Vorschlag die Frischluft vom unteren Frontlüfter. Da passt AiO als Bodenlüfter OUT gut.
> 
> ...



Also ich hab eine Radeon 5870 AiO mit Bodenlüfter im Gehäuse. IN ist wesentlich besser als OUT, besonders wenn man noch einen Frontlüfter davor sitzen hat, der Luft einbläst.


----------



## Downsampler (15. November 2018)

Ist die Asus Vega 56 empfehlenswert? Welchen Speicher hat die drauf, Samsung oder Hynix oder kann es beides sein? Mich juckt es momentan eine zu bestellen... xD

Die "beste" Vega 56 ist für mich die Red Dragon bezüglich Lautstärke und Stromverbrauch. Kann die Asus da mithalten?


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (15. November 2018)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Ist die Asus Vega 56 empfehlenswert? Welchen Speicher hat die drauf, Samsung oder Hynix oder kann es beides sein? Mich juckt es momentan eine zu bestellen... xD
> 
> Die "beste" Vega 56 ist für mich die Red Dragon bezüglich Lautstärke und Stromverbrauch. Kann die Asus da mithalten?



Kannst dir ja mal meinen Link (so vor 1 oder 2 Seiten) anschauen 330€ ca, Versand kommt halt noch


----------



## King_Kolrabi (15. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Jein, die AiO als IN ist noch blöder.(um mal mit Deinen Worten zu sprechen)
> 
> Die AiO bekommt bei meinem Vorschlag die Frischluft vom unteren Frontlüfter. Da passt AiO als Bodenlüfter OUT gut.
> 
> ...



Ganz ernsthafter Widerspruch!
Heisse Luft steigt nach oben; bei AIO unten out bekommst Du einen warmen Luftstau unterm Boden - es sei denn dein PC steht auf Stelzen... 
Klassisch ist halt vorne bzw. unten rein und oben bzw. hinten raus. Das ergibt eine gute Luftzirkulation.

Edit: Ortographie


----------



## Downsampler (15. November 2018)

King_Kolrabi schrieb:


> Ganz ensthafter Widerspruch!
> Heisse Luft steigt nach oben; bei AIO unten out bekommst Du einen warmen Luftstau unterm Boden - es sei denn dein PC steht auf Stelzen...
> Klassisch ist halt vorne bzw unten rein und oben bzw. hinten raus. Das ergibt eine gute Luftzirkulation.



Genauso ist es.

@Johnjoggo32: eine Grafikkarte im Ausland bestellen fällt mir im Traum nicht ein...da warte ich lieber bis die Preise wieder runter auf "normal" sind.

Liegt wahrscheinlich auch an der Bewertungswut der Leute. Die ganze Zeit gab es die Red Dragon für über 400,- und sie hatte wenig Bewertungen im Preisvergleich dann fiel der Preis auf 399,- ende August und die Verkaufszahlen gingen schnell rauf bei Mindfactory. Jetzt hat sie fast 20 gute Bewertungen und der Preis ist wieder über 400,- gestiegen...einfach zum Kotzen.  Die Sapphire Pulse macht gerade das Gleiche.


----------



## Sharijan (15. November 2018)

Also meine Vega64 ist angekommen aber die funktioniert nicht, ich kriege einfach kein Signal an den Monitor.
Bereits getestet:
- neu ein und ausgebaut
- alle Stecker geprüft
- Kabel getauscht
- verschiedene Eingänge am Monitor getestet.
- zweiten Monitor getestet
- interne GPU des Prozessors deaktiviert.

Die Grafikkarte leuchtet und die LEDs an beiden Powersteckern leuchten weiss.
Ich hab vor Einbau meine Nvidia Treiber mit DDU deinstalliert.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (15. November 2018)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Genauso ist es.
> 
> @Johnjoggo32: eine Grafikkarte im Ausland bestellen fällt mir im Traum nicht ein...



Das ist dann deine Baustelle^^ Aber nur zur Info, RMAn müsstest du die auch hier können und Wiedrrufsrecht gibt es da auch wenn es darum geht. Wobei du hier auch nicht so viel mehr zahlst. Ich tippe mal aus UK kommen nochmal so 20€ Versand, dann haste nurnoch 50€ diff. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, wenns auf die 50€ nicht ankommst bist du hier natürlich auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Downsampler (15. November 2018)

doppelpost gelöscht


----------



## Downsampler (15. November 2018)

Hm ja. Bin mir noch nichtmal sicher ob es unbedingt eine Vega sein muß. Evt. würde mir auch die RX 580 ausreichen.  

Außerdem gab es ja vor nicht allzu langer Zeit einen ähnliches Angebot bei Mindfactory. Vielleicht gibts demnächst nochmal eins. ;D


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (15. November 2018)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Hm ja. Bin mir noch nichtmal sicher ob es unbedingt eine Vega sein muß. Evt. würde mir auch die RX 580 ausreichen.



Die ist doch gut und im Moment für unter 200€ zu haben^^ Vega macht nur Sinn wenn du 1440p oder 144Hz willst^^ An sonsten sehe ich keinen Grund gegen ne 580. (Bei dem Preis auch nicht die 590)


----------



## Downsampler (15. November 2018)

1440p Monitor, 60 Hz .... schwere Entscheidung....auf youtube hab ich ein paar Benchmarks gesehen da war die 580 bloß 10 fps langsamer als die Vega 56. Beides allerdings auf stock. Und da kann man aus der Vega noch was rauskitzeln bzw. optimieren während die 580 schon an der Kotzgrenze läuft.

In Sachen Stromverbrauch bin ich mir da auch nicht sicher, ob die Vega 56 am Ende nicht sparsamer zu betreiben ist und vor allem leiser.


----------



## Gurdi (15. November 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Also so wie Gurdi das vorher geschrieben hat, dass AMD auf eine Software Lösung setzten würde, könnte dies bedeuten, dass auch Polaris davon profitieren könnte.



Tatsächlich wird auch die alte GCN Struktur genannt in den Folien, aber mit einer anderen Arbeitsweise. Ich denke es funktioniert nur auf Vega Arch.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (15. November 2018)

Downsampler schrieb:


> 1440p Monitor, 60 Hz .... schwere Entscheidung....auf youtube hab ich ein paar Benchmarks gesehen da war die 580 bloß 10 fps langsamer als die Vega 56. Beides allerdings auf stock. Und da kann man aus der Vega noch was rauskitzeln bzw. optimieren während die 580 schon an der Kotzgrenze läuft.
> 
> In Sachen Stromverbrauch bin ich mir da auch nicht sicher, ob die Vega 56 am Ende nicht sparsamer zu betreiben ist.



Naja, ganz ehrlich? Mit ner Vega 56 haste in 1440p mehr Spaß. 
Ne RX 580 für 1440p geht schon. Mit Schatten auf High und anderem tweaking. Aber wenn du 1440p Ultra willst, wirst du mit der 580 denke ich nicht allzu glücklich.

Grafikkarten-Rangliste 2018: GPU-Vergleich - ComputerBase

Der Parkour ist recht AMD freundlich und damit kein schlechtes Szenario für die 580 (aber auch für Vega). Für 1440p würde ich mir das gut überlegen.
Ne 1070 ist natürlich auch noch ne Lösung.


----------



## Downsampler (15. November 2018)

Momentan werkelt meine 5870 auf 1440p. Die läuft dabei allerings fast immer auf Vollgas und frißt 180 Watt. Die 580 hat grob die doppelte Leistung, Vega 50% mehr. Die Vega hat allerdings Spielraum um den Stromverbrauch zu senken denk ich mir, so daß man am Ende mit undervolting höhere Leistung und weniger Stromverbrauch im Vergleich mit der 580er raushat. Die säuft ja auch schon 185 Watt.

Die 590 ist ja ein kompletter Schuß in den Ofen. 40 Watt mehr Verbrauch als die 580 zu einem Schweinepreis. Wer da nicht gleich eine Vega kauft, der hat aber komplett nicht aufgepaßt.

Die Graka soll ja dann wieder für Jahre ihren Dienst verrichten.

Die ganzen Tests im Internet sagen leider nichts über das Optimierungpotential der getesteten Karten aus. Nur Overclocking wird getestet auf Karten, die sowieso mehr als genug Leistung für alles haben.

GeForce will ich einfach nicht. In meinem Freundeskreis haben alle GeForce. xD


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (15. November 2018)

Downsampler schrieb:


> GeForce will ich einfach nicht. In meinem Freundeskreis haben alle GeForce. xD



Versteh ich, aber ich halte die 1070 zumindest als alternative erwähnenswert^^ Bei mir im Freundeskreis und in der Familie isses gut gemischt, je nach dem was so im Angebot war^^


----------



## Elistaer (15. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Dann würde ich aber auch den oberen Part umdrehen, sprich Rear IN und Front oben OUT. (passend zu Front unten = AiO OUT + Bodenlüfter IN; und CPU drehen nicht vergessen)
> Mir wäre eine gleiche Luftrichtung Oben und Unten  gefühlsmäßig passender.
> 
> Schön Das doch einige Leute über den Airflow nachdenken. Man kann Vieles drehen und wenden, solange es zusammen passt.
> ...


Ich habe mir bei meinem Case dazu auch viele Gedanken gemacht wegen Airflow weil ich eigentlich die CPU mit Custom loop kühlen wollte.

Bin auch tatsächlich über ein Video gestoßen welches noch ein Vergleich anstellt und fand den Unterschied nicht sehr hoch bzw macht 1°C das graut nicht fett.

Vor allem da es Inverted ATX ist kann man ja oben keine Lüfter oder Radiator montieren.

Hier das Video dazu er dreht das Gehäuse sogar auf den Kopf. 

YouTube 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (15. November 2018)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Momentan werkelt meine 5870 auf 1440p. Die läuft dabei allerings fast immer auf Vollgas und frißt 180 Watt. Die 580 hat grob die doppelte Leistung, Vega 50% mehr. Die Vega hat allerdings Spielraum um den Stromverbrauch zu senken denk ich mir, so daß man am Ende mit undervolting höhere Leistung und weniger Stromverbrauch im Vergleich mit der 580er raushat. Die säuft ja auch schon 185 Watt.
> 
> Die 590 ist ja ein kompletter Schuß in den Ofen. 40 Watt mehr Verbrauch als die 580 zu einem Schweinepreis. Wer da nicht gleich eine Vega kauft, der hat aber komplett nicht aufgepaßt.
> 
> ...



Wenn du eine Karte willst die lange durchhält solltest du eine Vega nehmen. Rohpower zahlt sich einfach aus über die Zeit.


----------



## EyRaptor (15. November 2018)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Momentan werkelt meine 5870 auf 1440p. Die läuft dabei allerings fast immer auf Vollgas und frißt 180 Watt. Die 580 hat grob die doppelte Leistung, Vega 50% mehr. Die Vega hat allerdings Spielraum um den Stromverbrauch zu senken denk ich mir, so daß man am Ende mit undervolting höhere Leistung und weniger Stromverbrauch im Vergleich mit der 580er raushat. Die säuft ja auch schon 185 Watt.
> 
> Die 590 ist ja ein kompletter Schuß in den Ofen. 40 Watt mehr Verbrauch als die 580 zu einem Schweinepreis. Wer da nicht gleich eine Vega kauft, der hat aber komplett nicht aufgepaßt.
> 
> ...



Um welche Spiele geht es dir denn und welche Bildrate willst du erreichen?
Evtl. könnte ich mit meiner rx580 testen, was man damit erreichen kann.
Wobei ich auch denke, dass die Vega56 für 1440p und neue Spiele die bessere Wahl ist.


----------



## Downsampler (15. November 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Um welche Spiele geht es dir denn und welche Bildrate willst du erreichen?
> Evtl. könnte ich mit meiner rx580 testen, was man damit erreichen kann.
> Wobei ich auch denke, dass die Vega56 für 1440p und neue Spiele die bessere Wahl ist.



Primär gehts mir um den realen Stromverbrauch. Benchmarks kann ich genug lesen. Wenn du ein Strommeßgerät hast oder schonmal getestet hast, wüßte ich z. B. gerne wieviel dein Sys 2 an Watt aus der Steckdose nimmt beim Gaming. Dann hätte ich schonmal einen ungefähren Anhaltspunkt. Die Testseiten benutzen meistens 6 Core Systeme übertaktet und was die an Strom weghauen, da komm ich bei weitem nicht hin.


----------



## Downsampler (15. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Karte willst die lange durchhält solltest du eine Vega nehmen. Rohpower zahlt sich einfach aus über die Zeit.



Genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht. RX 580 ist Highend von 2013. Das geht nimmer lang gut denke ich. Was ja zur Zeit noch im Raum steht ist 7nm und Navi schon nächstes Jahr.

Ich frag mich dann, wie lange AMD noch die GCN Karten unterstützt. Mein schlimmstes vorstellbares Worst-Case-Szenario sieht so aus, daß nach erscheinen von Navi mit neuer Architektur die GCN nach 2 oder 3 Jahren dann aufs Abstellgleis geraten mit einem finalen Treiber und das wars dann. :/


----------



## Gurdi (15. November 2018)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht. RX 580 ist Highend von 2013. Das geht nimmer lang gut denke ich. Was ja zur Zeit noch im Raum steht ist 7nm und Navi schon nächstes Jahr.
> 
> Ich frag mich dann, wie lange AMD noch die GCN Karten unterstützt. Mein schlimmstes vorstellbares Worst-Case-Szenario sieht so aus, daß nach erscheinen von Navi mit neuer Architektur die GCN nach 2 oder 3 Jahren dann aufs Abstellgleis geraten mit einem finalen Treiber und das wars dann. :/



Du kannst eine 56er auf 200Watt trimmen und gewinnst dabei sogar noch an Leistung.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/485138-amd-rx-vega-laberthread-635.html#post9536981


----------



## Downsampler (15. November 2018)

Hm jo mit hundertdrölf FPS. Mein Monitor kann aber bloß 60 

Und die 200 Watt stimmen dann auch, also du hast das gemessen mit einem Strommeßgerät?

Oder ist das die Zahl aus hwinfo oder einem ähnlichen Programm, weil wenn ja, dann stimmt diese Angabe 100% nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (15. November 2018)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Hm jo mit hundertdrölf FPS. Mein Monitor kann aber bloß 60
> 
> Und die 200 Watt stimmen dann auch, also du hast das gemessen mit einem Strommeßgerät?
> 
> Oder ist das die Zahl aus hwinfo oder einem ähnlichen Programm, weil wenn ja, dann stimmt diese Angabe 100% nicht.



Ich werte die ASIC beim HTPC anhand von mir selbst erstellten Richtlinien im Bezug von ASIC und Spannung aus. Gemessen habe ich die Richtwerte mit einem Digifanless an dem ich die 12V Schiene der Grafikkarte separat messen kann.
Hier mal Beispiele meiner 64er. 12V2 ist die Graka. Amper x Spannung. Das Gesamtsystem wird ebenfalls gemessen und zwar einmal ohne Verlust oben links und einmal unten rechts mit Wirkungsgradverlusten.
Viel genauer geht kaum als nicht Hardwaretester. Die Daten des Digifanless gelten als sehr zuverlässig, lediglich im unteren Lastbereich gibt es etwas größere Ungenauigkeiten.
Der Verbrauch meiner Soundkarte ist da eigentlich auch noch mit drin, das ignoriere ich aber zum Puffern von Schwankungen bevor mir irgend ein Hansel wegen 10Watt auf den Keks geht. Außerdem ziehen die Karten rund 5 Watt über die 3V Leitung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SnaxeX (15. November 2018)

Oder eine Vega 64 nehmen und die auch auf 200-220 Watt drücken so wie ich. 

Hab 1540MHz Takt, 1040MHz HBM Takt und so um die 200-230 Watt an Realverbrauch + Drehzahlen auf 1600 begrenz, die Vega bleibt so kühler (weil der Lüfter sich ständig dreht und somit bleibt sie insgesamt kühler)


----------



## Elistaer (15. November 2018)

@Gurdi kannst du mit dem Messgerät auch 2 schienen Abfragen oder nur eine bei mir ist je PCIe beim EVGA PSU jeder Stecker 8 bzw 6+2 pin einzeln. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Downsampler (15. November 2018)

Hm ich dachte da geht mehr. Hab diese Bewertung PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Red Dragon Bewertungen Geizhals Deutschland auf geizhals.de gelesen. Der Typ da meint daß man auf 150 Watt runter kommen kann....


----------



## Rallyesport (15. November 2018)

Der hat wohl den GPU only Wert ausgelesen


----------



## Downsampler (15. November 2018)

Gibt ja noch das Radeon Chill Feature. Über das liest man so gut wie nix, weil jeder ja nur sehen will, ob man auch 200 FPS in Crysis schafft. :-p

Also was ich gerne wüßte ist, wieviel braucht eine Vega 56 mit Undervolting, Radeon Chill, FPS auf 60 limitiert und sonstwas noch Stromsparfeatures aktiviert mit Stromspar BIOS an einem Standard 60 Hz Monitor mit 2560x1440 in Fallout 4.

Würde das mit >=190 Watt machbar sein? Weil mehr Strom als meine bisherige 5870 soll sie nicht schlucken.

Nvidia kann das ANGEBLICH. Da die aber auch nur mit (getürktem) Wasser kochen, glaube ich das nicht so ganz.

Fallout 4 nehme ich als Beispiel, weil es das fordernste Game ist, was ich regelmäßig mal anschmeiße. Das ist sozusagen mein Benchmark.


----------



## EyRaptor (15. November 2018)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Primär gehts mir um den realen Stromverbrauch. Benchmarks kann ich genug lesen. Wenn du ein Strommeßgerät hast oder schonmal getestet hast, wüßte ich z. B. gerne wieviel dein Sys 2 an Watt aus der Steckdose nimmt beim Gaming. Dann hätte ich schonmal einen ungefähren Anhaltspunkt. Die Testseiten benutzen meistens 6 Core Systeme übertaktet und was die an Strom weghauen, da komm ich bei weitem nicht hin.



Bisher kann ich nur den Stromverbrauch über die PCIe Stecker exakt messen. 
In einigen Tagen (Samstag oder Montag) werde ich aber auch die 12V Rail des PCIe Slots ausmessen können .
Wenn du dich bis dahin geduldest, kann ich dir genaue Verbrauchswerte für @stock, @oc und @uv + den jeweiligen Taktraten liefern.


----------



## Downsampler (15. November 2018)

Super Aktion. Vielen Dank dir schonmal im voraus. Vor 4 oder 5 Jahren hatten die Leute immer ein Strommeßgerät hinter den PC in die Steckdose gestöpselt. War eigentlich völlig ausreichend.


----------



## Gurdi (15. November 2018)

Elistaer schrieb:


> @Gurdi kannst du mit dem Messgerät auch 2 schienen Abfragen oder nur eine bei mir ist je PCIe beim EVGA PSU jeder Stecker 8 bzw 6+2 pin einzeln.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk



Zwei Schienen wobei die erste auch die CPU versorgt über 12V1.
Die 12V2 versorgt alle PCI Express Steckplätze sowie einen Strang mit zwei Adern mit jeweils 8Pin.
@Downsampler: So z.B.?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Downsampler (15. November 2018)

Das sagt mir jetzt nichts.


----------



## Gurdi (15. November 2018)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Das sagt mir jetzt nichts.



Die untere Grenze bei den 56er ist so rund 90 Watt ASIC was etwa 110Watt entsprechen dürfte. In WQHD mit Chill habe ich in der Unityengine bei 60 Fps im Max Out so 140Watt ASIC.


----------



## ATIR290 (15. November 2018)

Nun, wo ist der Böse ATI_R290

Sagte doch dass was kommt und Raja Koduri war da dran und daher Poor Volta, aber die Zeit lief ihm davon und es gab Uneinstimmigkeiten mit der Oberen Etage
und es läuft nicht auf dies hinaus was Raja erreichen wollte, und wenn jener nicht gegangen wäre, auch sicher hätte,- aber einen Teil hat mal doch nun ENDLICH realisieren können!

Nun darf ich das Private Mail wohl veröffentlichen:

Zitat:
aktuell gibt es keinen Termin, aber der Treiber wäre theoretisch soweit fertig. Der PS wie er ursprünglich angekündigt war ist leider begraben und vergessen, dafür gibt es aber etwas andereres für was sich die PS und die Vega Rohleistung nutzen läßt.
nur gibt es leider aktuell noch keine Anpassungen an die Spiele. Allerdings sollen dieses Jahr noch 2 Patches rauskommen. Erste Spiele wird Wolfenstein colossus ( 11-22% + je nach Auflösung ) und shadow of the tomb raider ( je nach Config bis zu 46% )


@edit

Dies gerade bei Guru3D auch gefunden:

**We will have A.I. managed - Draw Stream Binning Rasterizer in December Driver Big update >18.12.1<
I think it will uplift Vega uArch performance by additional 20-30% (conservative prognosis)


----------



## Dudelll (15. November 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun, wo ist der Böse ATI_R290
> 
> Sagte doch und die Shader bringen dies:
> 
> ...



Es bleibt also weiterhin nebulös und spannend.

Aber das Jahr ist ja zum Glück nicht mehr lang 

Bin aber auch ohne die ps Geschichte recht gespannt auf das hoffentlich noch anstehende größere Jahres Treiber Update.


----------



## Downsampler (15. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die untere Grenze bei den 56er ist so rund 90 Watt ASIC was etwa 110Watt entsprechen dürfte. In WQHD mit Chill habe ich in der Unityengine bei 60 Fps im Max Out so 140Watt ASIC.



Also stimmt es was in der Bewertung steht.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (15. November 2018)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Es bleibt also weiterhin nebulös und spannend.
> 
> Aber das Jahr ist ja zum Glück nicht mehr lang
> 
> Bin aber auch ohne die ps Geschichte recht gespannt auf das hoffentlich noch anstehende größere Jahres Treiber Update.



Na mal schauen^^ Ich erwarte keine Wunder, aber lass mich gerne überraschen


----------



## Gurdi (15. November 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun, wo ist der Böse ATI_R290
> 
> Sagte doch dass was kommt und Raja Koduri war da dran und daher Poor Volta, aber die Zeit lief ihm davon und es gab Uneinstimmigkeiten mit der Oberen Etage
> und es läuft nicht auf dies hinaus was Raja erreichen wollte, und wenn jener nicht gegangen wäre, auch sicher hätte,- aber einen Teil hat mal doch nun ENDLICH realisieren können!
> ...



Uff das läge aber deutlich über den Erwartungen. Naja der Dezember Treiber ist ja nicht mehr lange hin. Mehr fürlau ist immer willkommen und wenns nix gibt fehlt mir ehrlich gesagt auch nichts. Für WQHD ist meine Karte mehr als ausreichend. Wenn ich noch das 4k Panel hätte wäre ich wohl etwas nervöser im Bezug auf Leistungsbedarf aber andereseits zocke ich auch jetzt meist auf 3200x1800. Ich brauche in den wengsten Spielen 3-Stellige Fps.Mit rund 80 bin ich mehr als zufrieden mit Sync.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (15. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Für WQHD ist meine Karte mehr als ausreichend. Wenn ich noch das 4k Panel hätte wäre ich wohl etwas nervöser im Bezug auf Leistungsbedarf aber andereseits zocke ich auch jetzt meist auf 3200x1800. Ich brauche in den wengsten Spielen 3-Stellige Fps.Mit rund 80 bin ich mehr als zufrieden mit Sync.



Och du, 4K mit Vega geht oft ganz angenehm...^^ Alles geht nicht, aber immerhin kommt man sehr oft zurande.


----------



## Ace (15. November 2018)

Wer spielt den Battlefield V?
ich komme nicht über 1290 Mhz mit meiner Karte im Game




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (15. November 2018)

> We will have A.I. managed - Draw Stream Binning


Warum muss jede Heuristik mit mehr als zwei Bedingungen mittlerweile eigentlich AI heißen?


----------



## Dudelll (15. November 2018)

Ace schrieb:


> Wer spielt den Battlefield V?
> ich komme nicht über 1290 Mhz mit meiner Karte im Game
> 
> 
> ...



Standard Frage: Future frame rendering an?


----------



## Gurdi (15. November 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Och du, 4K mit Vega geht oft ganz angenehm...^^ Alles geht nicht, aber immerhin kommt man sehr oft zurande.



Hab die Karte ja lange so betrieben, stimme dir da voll zu. Ich finde sogar es ist die beste Karte im Bezug P/L für UHD.
Wenns mal nicht langt halb VSR mit 1800p. Hat Nvidia ja nen Feature draus gemacht


----------



## Dudelll (15. November 2018)

Hm der Typ im Guru Forum der das mit dem neuen Treiber erzählt hat sagt auch das er Raytracing in bf V auf seiner vega aktiviert bekommen hat (s.48) 

RX Vega Owners Thread, Tests, Mods, BIOS & Tweaks ! | Page 48 | guru3D Forums

Not sure if valid.. Er sagt aber auch selber das er zwar meint das die Reflexionen bissl besser sind er sich aber nicht sicher ist was genau da passiert.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (15. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hab die Karte ja lange so betrieben, stimme dir da voll zu. Ich finde sogar es ist die beste Karte im Bezug P/L für UHD.
> Wenns mal nicht langt halb VSR mit 1800p. Hat Nvidia ja nen Feature draus gemacht



Ja, wobei ne 1080 schon auch gut ist. Allerdings macht Adaptive Sync für QHD+ oder 4K schon vieles leichter^^ 
Ist mit G-Sync halt nur teuer. Aber ich fand die 1080/Vega 64 schon immer attraktiver als die 1080ti. Liegt aber vielleicht auch daran, dass ich in den Preisregionen nie gewildert hab xD
Aber mit Freesync hat AMD schon was gutes dastehen.
Ein neuer größerer 4K Moni mit besseren Farben (aber auch ohne HDR) wird mein nächstes Upgrade^^ 
Hab im Moment nen Acer, der taugt mir aber zum Zeichnen nicht. Der wird dann mein LAN-Party-Monitor xD


----------



## Dudelll (15. November 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Ja, wobei ne 1080 schon auch gut ist. Allerdings macht Adaptive Sync für QHD+ oder 4K schon vieles leichter^^
> Ist mit G-Sync halt nur teuer. Aber ich fand die 1080/Vega 64 schon immer attraktiver als die 1080ti. Liegt aber vielleicht auch daran, dass ich in den Preisregionen nie gewildert hab xD
> Aber mit Freesync hat AMD schon was gutes dastehen.
> Ein neuer größerer 4K Moni mit besseren Farben (aber auch ohne HDR) wird mein nächstes Upgrade^^
> Hab im Moment nen Acer, der taugt mir aber zum Zeichnen nicht. Der wird dann mein LAN-Party-Monitor xD



Warum kein hdr?  Hätte gerne nen hdr Monitor aber mein momentaner ist dummerweise einfach noch zu gut :p


----------



## Gurdi (15. November 2018)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Hm der Typ im Guru Forum der das mit dem neuen Treiber erzählt hat sagt auch das er Raytracing in bf V auf seiner vega aktiviert bekommen hat (s.48)
> 
> RX Vega Owners Thread, Tests, Mods, BIOS & Tweaks ! | Page 48 | guru3D Forums
> 
> Not sure if valid.. Er sagt aber auch selber das er zwar meint das die Reflexionen bissl besser sind er sich aber nicht sicher ist was genau da passiert.



Naja in den Ini Datein mal anschalten würde ich auch wenn ich das Spiel hätte.
Das es läuft vage ich aber zu bezweifeln, sollte es dennoch der Fall sein wäre das natürlich ein netter Gack.


----------



## Ace (15. November 2018)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Standard Frage: Future frame rendering an?



ist aus geschaltet


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (15. November 2018)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Warum kein hdr?  Hätte gerne nen hdr Monitor aber mein momentaner ist dummerweise einfach noch zu gut :p



Weil die so teuer sind...Mein Modell der begierde kostet fü 32" 300€, mal schaun waa sixh am Black Friday machen lässt^^


----------



## Gurdi (15. November 2018)

Ace schrieb:


> ist aus geschaltet



AN machen bitte


----------



## Ace (15. November 2018)

schaltet sich immer wieder aus und andere settings auch,merkwürdig
als würde das Game es nicht speichern


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (15. November 2018)

Aber ganz ehrlich? Vielleicht haben die RedHat-Entwickler die am RADV Vulkan Treiber arbeiten rausbekommen was das Problem mit der Treiberlevel-Implementierung für die Primitive Pipeline war (oder zumindest für einen Teil davon) und AMD profitiert jetzt davon. Der Treiber is ja glaube ich Open Source. Wenn die das hinbekommen würde ich's nicht ausschließen, dass was kommt. Da gabs doch nen Phoronixartikel zu.


----------



## Dudelll (15. November 2018)

@Ace 
Der macht das manchmal wenn man die fertigen presets benutzt. Wenn du auf individuell stellst sollte er das eigentlich behalten wenn du es aktivierst.


----------



## Ace (15. November 2018)

Danke ich schaue Morgen mal


----------



## Ampre (15. November 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun, wo ist der Böse ATI_R290
> 
> Sagte doch dass was kommt und Raja Koduri war da dran und daher Poor Volta, aber die Zeit lief ihm davon und es gab Uneinstimmigkeiten mit der Oberen Etage
> und es läuft nicht auf dies hinaus was Raja erreichen wollte, und wenn jener nicht gegangen wäre, auch sicher hätte,- aber einen Teil hat mal doch nun ENDLICH realisieren können!
> ...



Hä.. kannst du das nochmal deutlicher formulieren und deine Quelle?


----------



## DerLachs (16. November 2018)

Ist der Unterschied zwischen Vega56 und Vega 64 eigentlich immer noch so klein? Beim Release wurde doch gesagt, dass Vega64 sich bei der Leistung (aber dafür beim Stromverbrauch ) nicht wirklich von Vega56 absetzen kann.

Die RX 590 zieht mir zu viel Strom für die Leistung, deshalb tendiere ich jetzt doch zu einer Vega-Karte.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. November 2018)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Ist der Unterschied zwischen Vega56 und Vega 64 eigentlich immer noch so klein? Beim Release wurde doch gesagt, dass Vega64 sich bei der Leistung (aber dafür beim Stromverbrauch ) nicht wirklich von Vega56 absetzen kann.
> 
> Die RX 590 zieht mir zu viel Strom für die Leistung, deshalb tendiere ich jetzt doch zu einer Vega-Karte.



Der Unterschied zwischen den Vegas ist glaube ich ziemlich genau 15%, sowohl rechnerisch als auch in Benchmarks.  Der preisliche Unterschied ist dagegen 25%.


----------



## WhoRainZone (16. November 2018)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Ist der Unterschied zwischen Vega56 und Vega 64 eigentlich immer noch so klein? Beim Release wurde doch gesagt, dass Vega64 sich bei der Leistung (aber dafür beim Stromverbrauch ) nicht wirklich von Vega56 absetzen kann.


Am Meisten fürs Geld bekommt man, wenn man ne 56er auf 64er BIOS flashed.
Geht aber nicht bei allen

Warum gibt es keine V64 Nano?!?!


----------



## tobse2056 (16. November 2018)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Ist der Unterschied zwischen Vega56 und Vega 64 eigentlich immer noch so klein? Beim Release wurde doch gesagt, dass Vega64 sich bei der Leistung (aber dafür beim Stromverbrauch ) nicht wirklich von Vega56 absetzen kann.




Weil auch ständig zwischen Stock und OC Karten verglichen wird, Custom und Referenz Design , und die Leute nicht verstehen dass das Mist ist.

In irgendeinen RX590 Thread wurde eine übertaktete 1060 mit einer 590 verglichen, was doch einfach ein blöder vergleich ist da man fairerweise die 590 auch übertakten müsste. Oder beide bei Stock Werten.


----------



## arcDaniel (16. November 2018)

Wenn man auf Geld schaut, gibt es wie bei fast jedem anderen Hobby auch einen Sweetspot. 

Die Basis ist oft zu teuer für das Gebotene, da ein gewisser Grundpreis immer vorhanden ist, dann kommet der Punkt wo man für sein Geld entsprechend Leistung bekommt und dann get es auf den Punkt wo der Preis deutlisch schneller ansteigt als die Leistung.

Als ich noch Kinderlos war, bin ich relativ viel Fahrrad gefahren (RR&MTB) und hoer ist die Geschichte Preis/Leistung noch deutlisch schlimmer. Da zahlt man schnell mal das Dreifache für 5% weniger Gewicht.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RX480 (16. November 2018)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Also ich hab eine Radeon 5870 AiO mit Bodenlüfter im Gehäuse. IN ist wesentlich besser als OUT, besonders wenn man noch einen Frontlüfter davor sitzen hat, der Luft einbläst.



Du kannst nicht RX5870 mit RX64LC gleichsetzen = andere TDP-Klasse.

Deine "unterforderte" RX5870 AiO-IN bläst also ins Gehäuse. Mag bei kleinen PC`s(wenig Watt) funzen.
Du gewinnst evtl. 1..2°C bei der Liquidtemp. aber handelst Dir durch die hohe Innentemp. andere Probleme ein.
Bei ner langen Session mit 500W Gesamtsys möchte ich mal die Innnentemp. sehen.

Die Füße sind übrigens bei modernen Racks mit Bodenlüfter 2,5cm hoch. (als Info für KK)
Das reicht dicke, damit die Luft seitlich weg kann bei glattem Fb/Schreibtisch.(bitte kein Kuschelteppisch)
Da steigt keine warme Luft von der AiO-OUT im Gehäuse hoch.

ALTERNATIV wie gesagt,das Ganze mit AiO-Front+Front-oben OUT und Rear+Boden IN.(Staubfilter regelmäßig warten)
Da wäre sogar PP möglich.(erf., falls man die LC über Sweetspot fährt)

Vgl. der Größenordnung:
Bei Deiner RX5870 gemütliche 180W vs. aggressive 280W bei ner LC. Das möchte man NICHT ins Gehäuse reinblasen.
Da warten schon >100W von der CPU+Spawas und >50W XYZ. 

Mal gesponnen unter Vollast mit 500...600W mit Deiner Konfig aber für die LC: 
3x In + 1x Out wäre nicht ausbalanciert. Der 1x Rear kann trotz Überdruck die warme Luft nur schlecht rausschaffen.
(womöglich noch 0815 mit 400 U/min ?!) Man sieht schnell, wie wichtig der Rear für geschlossene Miefquirlgeschichten ist. 
Würde die Drehzahl höher nehmen und bei Problemen aufrüsten. Gute moderne Racks haben sogar 140er Rear.


Damit ist der fiktive Fall für mich abgehandelt. 
Ihr könnt Eure Ideen mit "5h Wärme Reinblasen" gerne als Special im Liquidthread vorstellen.


----------



## Dudelll (16. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Du kannst nicht RX5870 mit RX64LC gleichsetzen = andere TDP-Klasse.
> 
> Deine "unterforderte" RX5870 AiO-IN bläst also ins Gehäuse. Mag bei kleinen PC`s(wenig Watt) funzen.
> Du gewinnst evtl. 1..2°C bei der Liquidtemp. aber handelst Dir durch die hohe Innentemp. andere Probleme ein.
> ...



Solange man keine wirklich extrem dichten Gehäuse hat ist es ziemlich egal ob man reinpustet oder raus. Die eingepustete Luft ist ja maximal so warm wie das Wasser,  also selbst bei aio vermutlich deutlich unter 40°. 

Und so starke Druck Unterschiede erzeugt man mit lüftern in Gehäusen nicht das es die lüfter irgendwie stören würde. Übrigens ziemlich das gleiche mit der warme Luft steigt nach oben Geschichte: ja das stimmt prinzipiell, allerdings ist dieser Effekt sobald irgendwo ein lüfter sitzt komplett vernachlässigbar.

Glaub Jay hat sogar mal nen Test dazu gemacht, hab den Video Link Grad nicht parat, der zeigt das der innen Temperatur das ziemlich schnuppe ist wie rum die lüfter sitzen und ob man jetzt mit allen rein oder raus oder wie auch immer pustet.
Das einzige was man beachten sollte ist daher das man sich mit einpustenden lüftern mehr Staub einsammelt.


----------



## WhoRainZone (16. November 2018)

Spinnen wir den fiktiven Fall doch noch etwas weiter 
Wenn die VegaLC mit nem 360er kommen würde, dann wäre das mMn Pflicht, Frischluft zu ziehen. Das resultiert ja auch nicht in hohen Temps.
Mit dem 120er Heizstrahler ist das aber was komplett anderes.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (16. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Du kannst nicht RX5870 mit RX64LC gleichsetzen = andere TDP-Klasse.
> 
> Deine "unterforderte" RX5870 AiO-IN bläst also ins Gehäuse. Mag bei kleinen PC`s(wenig Watt) funzen.
> Du gewinnst evtl. 1..2°C bei der Liquidtemp. aber handelst Dir durch die hohe Innentemp. andere Probleme ein.
> ...



Jungs, ich hatte lange Zeit ne 390x Devil mit nem gemoddeten 240mm Radiator an meiner Gehäusefront (In) und einen 240mm Radiator für meine CPU im Deckel (out), einen 120mm Rear-Fan (out) und einen 120mm Bottom-Fan (in). Das war alles kein Problem. mein FX8320@5GHz zu der Zeit so bei 79C, meine 390x so bei 75C und die 390x lief mit 200mV + am Kern und +50 Power-Target. Es kommt einfach drauf an welche Lüfter man hat, auf den generellen Airflow im Gehäuse, ob man noch HDD-Cages hat die den Luftstrom blocken (ich hatte keine mehr um den 2. Rad unterzubringen in meinem Carbide Spec 3.). Ich hab damals tatsächlich geschaut wie viel Durchsatz welche Lüfter haben und gerechnet. Man kann nicht pauschal sagen was geht und was nicht.

Wurde schon N mal getestet... YouTube (mal als Bsp.) Front Radiatoren sind nicht so übel wie alle immer rumtun.

*Edit* Und meine 240mm AIO für meinen Ryzen ist auch in der Front hinter ner Glaswand nachdem die dank meinem Vega Rad nicht in den Deckel passt... Ist mit den richtigen Lüftern auch Nebensache.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (16. November 2018)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Ist der Unterschied zwischen Vega56 und Vega 64 eigentlich immer noch so klein? Beim Release wurde doch gesagt, dass Vega64 sich bei der Leistung (aber dafür beim Stromverbrauch ) nicht wirklich von Vega56 absetzen kann.
> 
> Die RX 590 zieht mir zu viel Strom für die Leistung, deshalb tendiere ich jetzt doch zu einer Vega-Karte.


Taktbereinigt trennen Vega 56 und Vega 64 weniger als 5 Prozent.
Quelle 1, Quelle 2
Den Takt (sowie Stromverbrauch) aller Chips kann man in beide  Richtungen optimieren, jedoch ist bei einer RX590 wenig Mehrleistung  drin, da AMD die sehr nahe an der Kotzgrenze konzipiert hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (16. November 2018)

fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Taktbereinigt trennen Vega 56 und Vega 64 weniger als 5 Prozent.
> Quelle 1, Quelle 2
> Den Takt (sowie Stromverbrauch) aller Chips kann man in beide  Richtungen optimieren, jedoch ist bei einer RX590 wenig Mehrleistung  drin, da AMD die sehr nahe an der Kotzgrenze konzipiert hat.
> 
> ...



Ist eig besser so, dass die 590 schon am Max konzipiert ist... Dann haben "Normaluser" mehr davon bei geringerem Aufwand. Ich denke auch die 590 ist nur so teuer um die 580 noch abzuverkaufen. War bei 480/580 ja auch so... für ca 230€ wäre die 590 ein besserer Deal, bis dahin würde ich die Karte nicht wirklich empfehlen...
Was den unterschied zwischen Vega und Vega angeht, das kommt ganz auf die Spiele an, aber ja, 5% ist auch das was ca. zu erwarten ist. Sind ja nur 15% mehr Shader und die müssen ausgelastet / angebunden werden...


----------



## wuchzael (16. November 2018)

*Moin!*

Auf diesen Post von Freiheraus:


Freiheraus schrieb:


> Semi OT: Wisst ihr was mich eigentlich wirklich interessieren würde? Wie der neue/verbesserte DX12-Pfad von Battlefield 5 (also nach dem Patch) Vega und Polaris (+ evtl. Hawaii & Tahiti) bekommt. Das hat glaube ich noch kein Seitenbetreiber getestet...



Habe ich das letzte Nacht noch mal schnell ausprobiert. Ich muss dazusagen, dass ich absoluter Noob auf dem Gebiet der Videobearbeitung bin und es sich hier nur um zwei aneinandergereihte ReLive Aufnahmen handelt:

YouTube


*Erkenntnis:*

Durch den Patch scheinen die extrem störenden Lags (Schluckauf, wie z.B. Joker es hier gezeigt hat: YouTube ) unter DX12 behoben worden zu sein. Allerdings führt der DX12 Modus bei mir zu häufigen Abstürzen des Spiels... teilweise schon beim Laden des Menus! Außerdem frisst der DX12 Modus nach wie vor einige Frames und die Frametimes sind unter DX11 auch deutlich ruhiger, wie man in meinem Video glaube halbwegs erkennen kann. Auch die max. FPS (gut zu sehen, wenn die Flieger kommen) scheinen unter DX11 deutlich höher zu sein. Leider konnte ich das aus Zeitgründen noch nicht näher untersuchen (habe nur die Trial Version und will auch noch was vom Spiel entdecken  ). Was mir sonst noch aufgefallen ist: Unter DX11 ruckeln die Cutscenes... die werden bei mir immer mit 37fps wiedergegeben und sind total am Stottern - unter DX12 laufen sie nahezu flüssig! 

System ist in der Videobeschreibung aufgeführt und die Settings zeige ich im Video.



*Grüße!*


----------



## RX480 (16. November 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Spinnen wir den fiktiven Fall doch noch etwas weiter
> Wenn die VegaLC mit nem 360er kommen würde, dann wäre das mMn Pflicht, Frischluft zu ziehen. Das resultiert ja auch nicht in hohen Temps.
> Mit dem 120er Heizstrahler ist das aber was komplett anderes.



Für die 120er AiO OUT +140er Pull hatte ich ja schon das Bsp. von Crynis gepostet. 
Nur 200er Top statt Bodenlüfter als Luftzufuhr von Innen. Er hatte super Temps.
Sein 360er OUT ist für den TR . 
Das Ganze ließe sich mit ner kleinen CPU sicher tauschen.

Custom ist dann eh was Anderes, reicht dann überhaupt das Gehäuse oder lieber extern.
Schau mal in den Turingthread, was Da für Radis als nettes Spielzeug dran hängen. (16x12)


----------



## RX480 (16. November 2018)

Bei der 590 wäre mal UV interessant. Leider haben alle nur OC.
(und hatten noch super Temps = nice)

Wieweit kommt man bei gleichem Takt wie ne 580@Stock runter ?
Eigentlich war doch die Leistung der 580 ausreichend. 
(um mal den Nano-Gedanken zu pflegen)

Was bringt mehr Vram-Takt alleine ?


----------



## WhoRainZone (16. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Bei der 590 wäre mal UV interessant. Leider haben alle nur OC.
> (und hatten noch super Temps = nice)
> 
> Wieweit kommt man bei gleichem Takt wie ne 580@Stock runter ?
> ...


Hat nicht die 480 schon stark von VRAM-OC profitiert?
So ne 590@1500MHz und Speicher auf 4500 +UV ist bestimmt was nettes


----------



## RX480 (16. November 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Hat nicht die 480 schon stark von VRAM-OC profitiert?
> So ne 590@1500MHz und Speicher auf 4500 +UV ist bestimmt was nettes



Bei der 480 konnte Mancher auch die schärferen Timings von der 470 nehmen.
Denke auch die 590 ist ein nettes Spielzeug. Wer eh die Games kaufen würde kann also zuschlagen.


----------



## RX480 (16. November 2018)

Bzgl. DSBR :
Den Satz brachte Onna von guru3d schon vor mehreren Wochen irgendwo mitten in seinem Thread. (ohne Quellenangabe)
A verkauft immer alten Kram als ... . Das kann im falschen Kontext danebengehen.
Also ich habe z.Bsp. keine 590 mit 1700oc  oder 1645..1665 ab Werk gesehen.

Bitte Ball flach halten. Forum(guru3d) ist ja net AMD-Official. (wenn Ja , wirds gern genommmen, wenn Net halb so schlimm)


----------



## WhoRainZone (16. November 2018)

DSBR?


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (16. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Bzgl. DSBR :
> Den Satz brachte Onna von guru3d schon vor mehreren Wochen irgendwo mitten in seinem Thread. (ohne Quellenangabe)
> A verkauft immer alten Kram als ...
> 
> Bitte Ball flach halten. Forum ist ja net AMD-Official. (wenn Ja , wirds gern genommmen, wenn Net halb so schlimm)



Jo, aber diesmal gibt's parallel den Artikel von Phoronix (Quelle: RADV Vulkan Driver To Enable Vega Primitive Binning By Default - Helps Performance - Phoronix). Klar heißt das noch nichts, aber wenn die das zum laufen bekommen ist zumindest nicht Hopfen und Malz verloren. Nett wäre es, aber 5% sind jetzt auch nicht die Welt. Aber was du sagst...^^ Ball flach halten.



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> DSBR?



Der Binning Rasterizer von Vega


----------



## Dudelll (16. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Bzgl. DSBR :
> Den Satz brachte Onna von guru3d schon vor mehreren Wochen irgendwo mitten in seinem Thread. (ohne Quellenangabe)
> A verkauft immer alten Kram als ... . Das kann im falschen Kontext danebengehen.
> Also ich habe z.Bsp. keine 590 mit 1700oc  oder 1645..1665 ab Werk gesehen.
> ...



Ja klar . Das was weltbewegendes kommt glaub ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht weil man dann mMn. Schon was davon gehört hätte, aber gibt grad sonst ja nicht viel zu spekulieren bei den Amd gpus weil Navi noch so weit weg ist ^^


----------



## RX480 (16. November 2018)

DSBR ist das AMD- Pendant zu TBR von NV. ( mehrere Quadranten vs. TileBaseRendering über den kompletten Bildschirm) 
edit: Falls DSBR für Linux erst jetzt freigegeben wurde, hängt man da ganz schön hinterher. (bringt lt. lnk 1..2%)
Das DSBR soll vor allem Speicher sparen und mehr im Cache erledigen. Würde nur bei HBM-Bottleneck fps bringen.
Wird deswegen von Game zu Game entschieden ob im Treiber aktiv.
(im Anhang die theoretische Einsparung)

DSBR ist theoretisch seit Vega-Launch für die meisten Games aktiv. (ob dann 18/12 mehr geht, who knows)
Der schlechte Wert in RoTR spricht Bände, wieviel noch brach liegt. (ob bei GW jemals Alles funzt bezweifele ich)


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (16. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> DSBR ist das AMD- Pendant zu TBR von NV. ( mehrere Quadranten vs. TileBaseRendering über den kompletten Bildschirm)
> DSBR und PS sind vollkommen verschiedene Aufgaben!
> 
> DSBR ist theoretisch seit Launch für die meisten Games aktiv. (ob jetzt mehr geht, who knows)



Der DSBR ist aber teil der neuen Primitive Pipeline. Der verwirft ja Primitives. Das ist ja der Witz, jetzt mal sehr stark vereinfacht und damit nur semikorrekt: In der Primitive Pipeline werden die Sachen auf Primitives runtergebrochen. Wenn er ein Primitive findet kann er einen Teil der Pixel verwerfen nachdem die eh nicht sichtbar sind. Das spart Renderarbeit. Mit der Art von Culling an so einem frühen Punkt spart man sich einige Berechnungen.

Mal für dich aus dem Vega Whitepaper:

"Standard immediate-mode rendering works by rasterizing
each polygon as it is submitted until the whole scene is
complete, whereas tiled rendering works by dividing the
screen into a grid of tiles and then rendering each tile
independently.
The DSBR works by first dividing the image to be rendered
into a grid of bins or tiles in screen space and then
collecting a batch of primitives to be rasterized in the scan
converter. The bin and batch sizes can be adjusted
dynamically to optimize for the content being rendered.
The DSBR then traverses the batched primitives one bin at
a time, determining which ones are fully or partially
covered by the bin. Geometry is processed once, requiring
one clock cycle per primitive in the pipeline. There are no
restrictions on when binning can be enabled, and it is fully
compatible with tessellation and geometry shading. (“Vega”
10 has four front-ends in all, each with its own rasterizer.)"

Quelle: https://radeon.com/_downloads/vega-whitepaper-11.6.17.pdf

Also der hat schon was mit der Primitive Pipeline zu tun.


----------



## DARPA (16. November 2018)

Im RADV Treiber wurde einfach primitive binning von _default off_ auf _default on _gestellt. Was aber auch bedeutet, dass es inzwischen scheinbar in der Mehrheit der Titel keine Performanceeinbrüche mehr unter Vulkan gibt.

Primitive Shader bzw. NGG ist aber nochmal ein anderer Schuh.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (16. November 2018)

DARPA schrieb:


> Im RADV Treiber wurde einfach primitive binning von _default off_ auf _default on _gestellt. Was aber auch auch bedeutet, dass es inzwischen scheinbar in der Mehrheit der Titel keine Performanceeinbrüche mehr unter Vulkan gibt.
> 
> Primitive Shader bzw. NGG ist aber nochmal ein anderer Schuh.



Ja, ich hab auch schon in einem vorherigen Post gesagt, dass nur ein Teil der Primitive Pipeline damit funktionieren würde. Es wurde ja jetzt lange Zeit davon ausgegangen, dass die Primitive Pipeline Teils komplett unbrauchbar ist weil sie fehlerhaft ist. Der Witz an den Primitive Shadern ist ja, dass die eben diese ganzen Schritte der Primitive Pipeline zusammenführen und damit mehr dieser Vorgänge parallel zulassen. Der DSBR ist ja quasi der Schritt der nach/während den Primitive Shadern käme. Primitive Culling gehört jedenfalls schon zur NGG. Die Next Gen Geometry Pipeline scheint eben nur nicht komplett zu arbeiten wie AMD das will.

Wie gesagt. Wenn die Dinge noch bearbeitet werden ist noch ein Hoffnungsschimmer da, ich hab aber auch schon öfters jetzt gesagt, dass Optimismus noch nicht angebracht ist. Aber wenn sowas zumindest noch ein Thema ist musst man es nicht ausschließen. Ganz ehrlich? Ich habs früher gesagt und ich sags jetzt. Das die Next Gen Geometrie noch in Vega kommt bezweifle ich. Gibt dazu übrigens einen recht interessanten Mail-Verkehr. (Re: Making a GDS Allocation for NGG) kann sein, dass der Fake ist, aber der zeigt, dass die Hoffnungen gering sein sollten.


----------



## DARPA (16. November 2018)

Ja, so kann man das gut zusammenfassen. 
Ich wollte nur nochmal verdeutlichen, dass jetzt nicht plötzlich ein neues Feature freigeschalten wurde. Der DSBR konnte vorher auch schon genutzt werden.

Und ja, ich würde mich in die gleiche Ecke stellen und dezent aus dem Fenster lehnen, dass PS für Vega bzw. GFX9 gestorben ist und da nix essentielles mehr kommt.


----------



## gaussmath (16. November 2018)

@John: Es sieht doch danach aus, dass die Next Gen Geometry Pipeline hardwareseitig aus Ressourcenmangel schlicht nicht fertig entwickelt wurde, oder? Wenn das der Fall ist, gibt's einfach gar keine Hoffnung mehr. AMD hat seine Kunden in dieser Hinsicht verarscht.


----------



## RX480 (16. November 2018)

Habe meinen Post#7550 nochmal geändert. 
Linux hing anscheinend mit Freigabe von DSBR hinterher. War bei W10  schon immer frei gegeben.
In W10 gab es nur von AMD die Entscheidung in welchen Games aktiv, je nach Eff. .

@gaussmath
Manche Sachen sollte man als separaten Spekulationsthread besprechen. (oder Du gehst direkt ins 3dC damit)
Hier macht man nur unnötig den Fertig-PC-Käufer wuschig.


----------



## DARPA (16. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Hier macht man nur unnötig den Fertig-PC-Käufer wuschig.



Gibts die hier? Die gehören dann eh weggedisst


----------



## EyRaptor (16. November 2018)

DARPA schrieb:


> Gibts die hier? Die gehören dann eh weggedisst



Was ist mit Notebooks? Das sind doch auch Ferig-PCs.



 ok ok, ich geh ja schon wider. Nicht hauen bitte.


----------



## RX480 (16. November 2018)

Ab wieviel Posts ist man PC-Selbstbauer ? 
Habe leider nicht aufgepasst , wann ich von FertigPC-Avatar zu Selbst.. aufgestiegen bin. 

Das wird ja noch dauern, bis ich ans Bios ran darf.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (16. November 2018)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ja, so kann man das gut zusammenfassen.
> Ich wollte nur nochmal verdeutlichen, dass jetzt nicht plötzlich ein neues Feature freigeschalten wurde. Der DSBR konnte vorher auch schon genutzt werden.



Alles gut, ich hab's auch nochmal gelesen und man kann durchaus missverstehen was ich gesagt hab^^ Mit letzterem Post wollt ich eig. nur klar stellen, dass mir sehr wohl klar ist, wovon ich da rede 



gaussmath schrieb:


> @John: Es sieht doch danach aus, dass die Next Gen Geometry Pipeline hardwareseitig aus Ressourcenmangel schlicht nicht fertig entwickelt wurde, oder? Wenn das der Fall ist, gibt's einfach gar keine Hoffnung mehr. AMD hat seine Kunden in dieser Hinsicht verarscht.



Naja AMD ist ein Konzern. Klar gehen die auch so weit sie können. Ich glaube allerdings, dass sie mit den Problemen in der NGG nicht gerechnet haben. Ich Tippe mal die Führungsriege hat von Raja ein: "in der Theorie läufts" bekommen und daraufhin Resourcen umgemodelt nur um später auf Fehler zu stoßen. AMD hat Vega einfach vernachlässigt weil für AMD Konsolenchips denke ich im Moment lukrativer sind und deshalb Navi im Fokus war. 
Aber ja, das hätte man definitiv früher kommunizieren müssen, dass es da Probleme gab. War schon ne dreiste Nummer und ne ziemliche Verarsche.
Aber naja, ändern kann man's eh nicht mehr. Ist halt wie immer ******* für die Early Adopter... Aber genau deswegen rate ich von neuen Karten ja gerne ab bis sich da der Nebel etwas gelichtet hat. Wer Hardware vorbestellt oder so kurz nach Release kauft muss wissen worauf er sich einlässt.


----------



## Gurdi (16. November 2018)

Die entscheidende Änderung ist in meinen Augen das der Treiber nun die primitives generieren kann und zwar ausdrücklich automatisch und mit jedem Input.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (16. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die entscheidende Änderung ist in meinen Augen das der Treiber nun die primitives generieren kann und zwar ausdrücklich automatisch und mit jedem Input.



Ne^^ Leider nicht. Der Treiber kann jetzt Primitive Culling machen. Stell's dir so vor, du hast eine Szene mit mehreren Objekten. Die Karte bricht die Objekte in Primitives runter um zumindest grob die Pixel zu finden an denen Objekte voneinander verdeckt werden um genau die dann zu verwerfen. Das spart Arbeit weil die Pixel dann nicht gerendert werden müssen.
Culling ist ja im Endeffekt nur ein Feature das erlaubt nicht sichtbare Bereiche nicht mit zu Rendern. Es gibt Beispielsweise Backface Culling. Da werden alle Vertices auf der Rückseite deines Objekts verworfen nachdem man die eh nicht Rendern muss. Der Vorteil am Primitive Culling ist, dass das sehr früh passiert und dass Verdeckungsberechnungen mit Primitives vergleichsweise einfach sind. (Deswegen sind Collider oft aus Primitives gebaut). Sprich es wird einfach schon viel vorne weg genommen.

Und das Primitive Culling wurde im Endeffekt im Vulkan Treiber jetzt aktiviert.

Der Primitive Shader erlaubt es Teile der Primitive Pipeline parallel zu nutzen weil damit verschiedene Operationen zusammengefasst werden. Dadurch würde der Durchsatz drastisch erhöht und die Pipeline besser ausgelastet. Die Primitive Pipeline macht nämlich noch etwas mehr als eben nur das Primitive Culling. Aber das Zusammenfassen funktioniert eben nicht aus irgend einem Grund.


----------



## RX480 (16. November 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Ich Tippe mal die Führungsriege hat von Raja ein: "in der Theorie läufts" bekommen und daraufhin Resourcen umgemodelt . .



Ich tippe auch mal..
Ryzen war als Umsatzträger wichtiger.  Ob der Indianer was gedacht hat oder nur seine unteren Kasten beaufsichtigt , who knows.
Als richtiger Nerd hätte der Indianer die wichtigsten Teile höchstselbig programmiert. Er ist nach m.E. vollkommen überbewertet.
Gut , das jetzt ne mehrköpfige Truppe mit erfahrenen Leuten bei Radeon dran ist.  Mit dem besseren finanziellen Stand sollte wieder mehr gehen, was dann halt Zeit in der Entwicklung braucht.
Reicht mir persönlich wenn 2020/21 zusammen mit DDR5+XGMI was fürs obere Highend kommt.(für meinen nächsten Fertig-PC)


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (16. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Er ist nach m.E. vollkommen überbewertet.



Ich glaube tatsächlich das Raja Koduri richtig was auf dem Kasten hat, aber einfach nicht die Resourcen hatte. Es gibt schon nen Grund warum Intel ihn "abgeworben" hat. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass er aufgrund von aus seiner Sicht fragwürdigen Entscheidungen zur Projektpriorität gegangen ist. Ich denke nämlich nicht, dass er "gegangen wurde", anders als der AMD Marketing-Chef xD Wir stecken nicht drinnen, sprich das von außen zu beurteilen ist immer schwierig. Ich hab aber auch das Gefühl, dass AMD nach Rajas Abgang den Knall gehört haben. Die haben das Optimierungsteam, das Treiberteam und die Projektleitung aufgestockt. Das klingt für mich vielversprechend.


----------



## RX480 (16. November 2018)

Das mit dem größeren Team und speziellen Leadern in den einzelnen Bereichen wird sicherlich/hoffentlich auch die schnellere Produktreife bringen. Das Tic Tac Tac für 590 ist OK. 
btw.
Es gibt andere Entwickler, die erst den Compiler schreiben, und dann die Hardware bauen.   
(Einer der nach 2 Jahren überrascht ist kann ja wohl net der Überflieger sein; bei Intel darf Jeder mal)


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (16. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das mit dem größeren Team und speziellen Leadern in den einzelnen Bereichen wird sicherlich/hoffentlich auch die schnellere Produktreife bringen. Das Tic Tac Tac für 590 ist OK.
> btw.
> Es gibt andere Entwickler, die erst den Compiler schreiben, und dann die Hardware bauen.
> (Einer der nach 2 Jahren überrascht ist kann ja wohl net der Überflieger sein; bei Intel darf Jeder mal)



Im GPU-Bereich ist das nicht so einfach. Außerdem bringt dir der Compiler in dem Falle nichts wenn die Pipeline fehlerhaft ist. Vielleicht ist der Compiler fertig, die Pipeline kann damit aber nicht viel anfangen weil sie hängen bleibt. Wie gesagt. Ich würde mir kein eindeutiges Urteil erlauben. Ich war nicht dabei, ich kann nur Annahmen treffen.

Auf bessere Release-Produktreife hoffe ich auch. Fine-Wine war ein netter Gag. Langsam isses aber gut.


----------



## DerLachs (16. November 2018)

Ich tendiere mittlerweile zu Vega 56 und habe mich auf die Nitro eingeschossen. Vorhin habe ich aber gelesen, dass die "normale" Nitro gar keine Vapor Chamber hat sondern nur die limited edition. Die Tests im Netz beziehen sich wohl auf die Version mit Vapor Chamber. Ist die Karte ohne Vapor Chamber auch noch gut oder zu teuer für die (Kühl)Leistung? Ich suche ein  Customdesign mit sehr geringer Lautstärke und relativ geringem Verbrauch. Leichte Performanceverluste nehme ich dafür in Kauf, also sind mir die letzten FPS nicht so wichtig. Sind die Red Devil oder Red Dragon dafür geeignet? Was ist mit der Pulse? Oder vielleicht doch Asus? Vega 64 ist schwerer zu bändigen oder?


----------



## Gurdi (16. November 2018)

Ich verlinke nachher mal das ganze Material. Was Joggo beschreibt wird auch dort erwähnt.

Dann sieht man eher den Zusammenhang. Kann etwas dauern, hänge im Kreissaal rum und darf mich aktuell anfauchen lasse.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (16. November 2018)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Ich tendiere mittlerweile zu Vega 56 und habe mich auf die Nitro eingeschossen. Vorhin habe ich aber gelesen, dass die "normale" Nitro gar keine Vapor Chamber hat sondern nur die limited edition. Die Tests im Netz beziehen sich wohl auf die Version mit Vapor Chamber. Ist die Karte ohne Vapor Chamber auch noch gut oder zu teuer für die (Kühl)Leistung? Ich suche ein  Customdesign mit sehr geringer Lautstärke und relativ geringem Verbrauch. Leichte Performanceverluste nehme ich dafür in Kauf, also sind mir die letzten FPS nicht so wichtig. Sind die Red Devil oder Red Dragon dafür geeignet? Was ist mit der Pulse? Oder vielleicht doch Asus? Vega 64 ist schwerer zu bändigen oder?



Ne Vega 64 bekommst du genauso gebändigt. Ne Red Devil oder Nitro+ ist ne solide Karte und auch nicht so laut/heiß. Zieht halt gut Strom das Ding. (Mein Bruder hat ne Vega 64 Nitro+.) Geringer Verbrauch und Vega ist so eine Sache. Mit Undervolten geht einiges, aber ob man das dann als "sparsam" sieht muss man selbst wissen^^ An der Stelle mit dem Undervolting verweiße ich dich an unseren weisen Gurdi, der kennt sich da aus. Grundsätzlich sind bei den 56 finde ich die Red Devil, Red Dragon und Nitro alle sehr gut wobei die Nitro genau wie bei der Vega 64 einfach die beste Vega ist (nach meiner Meinung).



Gurdi schrieb:


> Dann sieht man eher den Zusammenhang. Kann etwas dauern, hänge im Kreissaal rum und darf mich aktuell anfauchen lasse.



Glückwunsch, ich hoffe alles verläuft gut und planmäßig


----------



## DerLachs (16. November 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Ne Vega 64 bekommst du genauso gebändigt. Ne Red Devil oder Nitro+ ist ne solide Karte und auch nicht so laut/heiß. Zieht halt gut Strom das Ding. (Mein Bruder hat ne Vega 64 Nitro+.) Geringer Verbrauch und Vega ist so eine Sache. Mit Undervolten geht einiges, aber ob man das dann als "sparsam" sieht muss man selbst wissen^^ An der Stelle mit dem Undervolting verweiße ich dich an unseren weisen Gurdi, der kennt sich da aus. Grundsätzlich sind bei den 56 finde ich die Red Devil, Red Dragon und Nitro alle sehr gut wobei die Nitro genau wie bei der Vega 64 einfach die beste Vega ist (nach meiner Meinung).


Ich meinte natürlich geringen Verbrauch für Vega-Karten.  Da dachte ich an 200 bis 220 Watt.  An Nvidia kommt AMD momentan leider nicht ran, was den Verbrauch angeht. Da mache ich mir keine Illusionen. 

Glückwunsch Gurdi!


----------



## Downsampler (16. November 2018)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Ich meinte natürlich geringen Verbrauch für Vega-Karten.  Da dachte ich an 200 bis 220 Watt.  An Nvidia kommt AMD momentan leider nicht ran, was den Verbrauch angeht. Da mache ich mir keine Illusionen.
> 
> Glückwunsch Gurdi!



Na die Vega 56 mit Stromsparbios, RadeonChill, undervolting+OC kommt schon an Nvidia 1070ti / 1080 ran. 10 bis 20 Watt mehrverbrauch ist dabei eigentlich wurscht. Das brauchen die NV Karten dann ja auch mehr, wenn man sie "optimiert". Die Vega sind schon echt flexible Karten wenn man das so betrachtet.

Generell gefällt mir die Red Dragon am Besten was Lautstärke, Stromverbrauch und Bastelmöglichkeiten betrifft.


----------



## RX480 (16. November 2018)

Um mal wieder auf die 590&Co. zu kommen:
Das Spielebundle gibt es leicht abgespeckt auch für die 580+570 (dann jeweils 2, was eigentlich sogar besser ist)

Da wäre die 8Gb-570 für169,-€  +2 Games net schlecht.
8GB MSI Radeon RX 570 ARMOR 8G OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RX 570 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (16. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Um mal wieder auf die 590&Co. zu kommen:
> Das Spielebundle gibt es leicht abgespeckt auch für die 580+570 (dann jeweils 2, was eigentlich sogar besser ist)
> 
> Da wäre die 8Gb-570 für169,-€  +2 Games net schlecht.
> 8GB MSI Radeon RX 570 ARMOR 8G OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RX 570 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,



Es gab gestern für 199-209€ ne 580^^ Powercolor  Radeon RX 580 Red Dragon V2 8GB GDDR5 ab 199,00 € | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de


----------



## RX480 (16. November 2018)

Die Vegas sollen auch das Spielebundle bekommen. 
Bloß wie geht Das dann ? Sehe da bei MF noch Nichts. (die Tabelle zeigt hier nur Polaris)
Raise the Game | AMD


----------



## RX480 (16. November 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Es gab gestern für 199-209€ ne 580^^ Powercolor  Radeon RX 580 Red Dragon V2 8GB GDDR5 ab 199,00 € | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de



Jo, ist auch mit Bundle bei MF.
8GB PowerColor Radeon RX 580 Red Dragon V2 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RX 580 | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (16. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Jo, ist auch mit Bundle bei MF.
> 8GB PowerColor Radeon RX 580 Red Dragon V2 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RX 580 | Mindfactory.de



Um ehrlich zu sein ist ne 209€ 580 auch einfach viel attraktiver als die 590 für 280-300€ oder ne 570 für 170€ (mit Versand)^^


----------



## Locuza (16. November 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun, wo ist der Böse ATI_R290
> [...]
> Zitat:
> aktuell gibt es keinen Termin, aber der Treiber wäre theoretisch soweit fertig. Der PS wie er ursprünglich angekündigt war ist leider begraben und vergessen, dafür gibt es aber etwas andereres für was sich die PS und die Vega Rohleistung nutzen läßt.
> ...


Genau da ist der böse ATI_R290 wieder, mit puren Blödsinn aus der Hölle. 



RX480 schrieb:


> DSBR ist das AMD- Pendant zu TBR von NV. ( mehrere Quadranten vs. TileBaseRendering über den kompletten Bildschirm)
> edit: Falls DSBR für Linux erst jetzt freigegeben wurde, hängt man da ganz schön hinterher. (bringt lt. lnk 1..2%)
> Das DSBR soll vor allem Speicher sparen und mehr im Cache erledigen. Würde nur bei HBM-Bottleneck fps bringen.
> Wird deswegen von Game zu Game entschieden ob im Treiber aktiv.
> ...


RADV ist ein offener Vulkan-Treiber für Radeon-GPUs, mit dem AMD selber aber nichts am Hut hat, denn er wird von AMD unabhängigen Entwicklern geschrieben, welche auch gar nicht im Auftrag von AMD stehen. 
Anders als beim offenen RadeonSI-Treiber, wo AMD abhängige und unabhängige Mitarbeiter arbeiten.
Bei Vulkan hat AMD ihren eigenen offenen und geschlossenen AMDVLK (Pro)-Treiber, woran die AMD-Mitarbeiter arbeiten. 
Dort weiß ich aber nicht, ob AMD den DSBR schon verwendet, RadeonSI (offener OGL-Treiber) verwendet den DSBR für Raven-Ridge, bei Vega10 wurde er später deaktiviert, ich habe nicht nachverfolgt, ob sie das wieder aktiviert haben. 




Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Der DSBR ist aber teil der neuen Primitive Pipeline. Der verwirft ja Primitives. Das ist ja der Witz, jetzt mal sehr stark vereinfacht und damit nur semikorrekt: In der Primitive Pipeline werden die Sachen auf Primitives runtergebrochen. Wenn er ein Primitive findet kann er einen Teil der Pixel verwerfen nachdem die eh nicht sichtbar sind. Das spart Renderarbeit. Mit der Art von Culling an so einem frühen Punkt spart man sich einige Berechnungen.
> 
> Mal für dich aus dem Vega Whitepaper:
> 
> ...


Zusammenhängend mit den anderen Beiträgen, der DSBR selber verwirft keine Geometrie. 
Anstatt das ganze Bild zu rastern und immer über den VRAM zu gehen wird beim DSBR das Bild in kleinere Kacheln (Tiles) aufgeteilt und per Kachel gerastert, dass ist energieeffizienter und spart externe Bandbreite, da der Vorgang on Chip im L2$ erfolgt, ebenso kann der DSBR Pixel verwerfen und damit Pixel-Shading sparen, für Pixel die bei der finalen Szene sowieso nicht sichtbar sind. 
Bezüglich der Geometrieverarbeitung und Culling kümmern sich nach wie vor die klassischen fixed-function Geometry-Engines, wo Primitive-Shader deren Aufgabe stattdessen übernehmen hätten können.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (16. November 2018)

Locuza schrieb:


> ...der DSBR selber verwirft keine Geometrie.
> Anstatt das ganze Bild zu rastern und immer über den VRAM zu gehen wird beim DSBR das Bild in kleinere Kacheln (Teiles) aufgeteilt und per Kachel gerastert, dass ist energieeffizienter und spart externe Bandbreite, da der Vorgang on Chip im L2$ erfolgt, ebenso kann der DSBR Pixel verwerfen und Pixel-Shading sparen, für Pixel die bei der finalen Szene sowieso nicht sichtbar sind.
> Bezüglich der Geometrieverarbeitung und Culling kümmern sich nach wie vor die klassischen fixed-function Geometry-Engines, wo Primitive-Shader deren Aufgabe stattdessen übernehmen hätten können.



Ah ok, ich hatte das schon so verstanden, dass in dem Schritt das Primitives-Verwerfen passiert, aber danke für die Klarstellung. Allerdings steht ja drinnen, dass der sich Primitives sucht. (...The DSBR works by first dividing the image to be rendered into a grid of bins or tiles in screen space and then collecting a batch of primitives...The DSBR then traverses the batched primitives one bin at a time, determining which ones are fully or partially covered by the bin) 

Dementsprechend hatte ich das mit dem Culling schon so verstanden und bin auch davon ausgegangen, dass das in dem Schritt mitläuft. (Lass mich aber natürlich gerne belehren). Primitive Culling ist ja eigentlich auch der Schritt der nach dem Primitive Shader passieren würde. Wobei ich dachte, dass das immernoch zur NGG gehört. Oder ist der DSBR dann erst in nem Schritt danach (also nach dem Primitive Binning) oder etwa schon davor?

Der Primitive Shader kann doch nur die Reihenfolge asynchron machen so wie ich das verstanden hab? Also so dass die verschiedenen Unterschritte teils out of order passieren können indem er Aufrufe zusammenfasst?

Viele Fragen, ich weiß aber ich dachte eigentlich das ich das konzeptionell richtig aufgenommen hatte...^^

Hab hier mal 2 Teile aus 2 Diagrammen aus dem Vega Paper:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Links ist aus dem NGG Teil aus dem Dokument mit in sich links der klassischen Geometrieverarbeitung und rechts der neuen mit Primitive Shaders und rechts einem Auszug aus dem Architekturdiagramm. Ich hatte die Unterteilung immer so verstanden. Gehört der Tesselator dann auch in die Geometry-Engine?


----------



## moonshot (16. November 2018)

Raijintek Morpheus Vega Heatpipe VGA-Kuehler - silber Jemand Erfahrung damit bezüglich Hotspot? Dann finge ich doch mal das Basteln an.


----------



## Ampre (16. November 2018)

Locuza schrieb:


> Zusammenhängend mit den anderen Beiträgen, der DSBR selber verwirft keine Geometrie.
> Anstatt das ganze Bild zu rastern und immer über den VRAM zu gehen wird beim DSBR das Bild in kleinere Kacheln (Tiles) aufgeteilt und per Kachel gerastert, dass ist energieeffizienter und spart externe Bandbreite, da der Vorgang on Chip im L2$ erfolgt, ebenso kann der DSBR Pixel verwerfen und damit Pixel-Shading sparen, für Pixel die bei der finalen Szene sowieso nicht sichtbar sind.
> Bezüglich der Geometrieverarbeitung und Culling kümmern sich nach wie vor die klassischen fixed-function Geometry-Engines, wo Primitive-Shader deren Aufgabe stattdessen übernehmen hätten können.




Das liest sich im White paper aber anders


> Even larger performance improvements are possible when
> developers submit geometry in a way that maintains screen
> space locality or in cases where many large overlapping
> polygons need to be rendered. For example, performance
> ...



Man spart ja gerade Bandbreite weil nicht jedes Polygon im Rasterizer verwendet wird.


----------



## Gurdi (16. November 2018)

Komplexe Materie irgendwie.


----------



## Locuza (16. November 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Ah ok, ich hatte das schon so verstanden, dass in dem Schritt das Primitives-Verwerfen passiert, aber danke für die Klarstellung. Allerdings steht ja drinnen, dass der sich Primitives sucht. (...The DSBR works by first dividing the image to be rendered into a grid of bins or tiles in screen space and then collecting a batch of primitives...The DSBR then traverses the batched primitives one bin at a time, determining which ones are fully or partially covered by the bin)
> 
> Dementsprechend hatte ich das mit dem Culling schon so verstanden und bin auch davon ausgegangen, dass das in dem Schritt mitläuft. (Lass mich aber natürlich gerne belehren). Primitive Culling ist ja eigentlich auch der Schritt der nach dem Primitive Shader passieren würde. Wobei ich dachte, dass das immernoch zur NGG gehört. Oder ist der DSBR dann erst in nem Schritt danach (also nach dem Primitive Binning) oder etwa schon davor?
> 
> ...


Es ist eine allgemeine Beschreibung, wie der Vorgang funktioniert. 
Der DSBR arbeitet pro Kachel und in jedem Kachel findet sich ein Haufen Primitives, wo diese dann gerastert werden. 
Hierbei kann der DSBR auch dynamisch arbeiten, nämlich wie groß die Kacheln ausfallen und entsprechend wie viel Geometrie sich darin befindet, dabei muss man auch feststellen, welche Primitives oder sagen wir einfach Dreiecke sich in einer Kachel ganz oder nur teilweise befinden.
Primitive Binning bezeichnet dabei die Zusammenstellung von Primitives für eine Kachel, nicht das Verwerfen von Geometrie. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerastert werden fertige Geometriedaten, wo die Geometriepipeline mit der Verarbeitung und Culling fertig ist.
Beispielhaft ein Schaubild von Imagination:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


A look at the PowerVR graphics architecture: Tile-based rendering - Imagination

Bezogen auf NGG und Primitive Shader habe ich eine ausführlichere Interpretation von mir im 3DCenter geschrieben, wie gesagt das ist mein Denkbild, wie es aktuell aussieht:
3DCenter Forum - AMD/ATI - VEGA (Vega10, Vega11, Vega12, Vega20) - 2017 - Seite 703

Das Schaubild daraus nehme ich mal trotzdem dazu für eine Kurzfassung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oben in grün ist die aktuell klassische Pipeline dargestellt, unten in Orange NGG, was nicht (vollständig) aktiv ist. 
Klassisch betrachtet arbeitet zuerst die World-Space-Pipeline die Geometrie ab.
Die CPU liefert die Geometrie-Daten, dann nimmt die GPU das auf, der Input-Assembler gibt es an die Shader weiter, dann läuft entsprechend irgendein Shader-Typ ab und davor und danach sind auch die Geometrie-Engines für unterschiedliche Berechnungen zuständig. 
Auch das Culling über die im Patent genannten Primitive Assembler. 
Der Output wird in dedizierten Position/Parameter-Caches gespeichert und dann läuft der Rastervorgang durch Fixed-Function-Rasterizer ab, dann gehen die Pixel-Shader drüber und zum Schluß spucken die Fixed-Function ROPs die finalen Werte für das Bild heraus. 

Bezogen auf die Geometrieverarbeitung hat die klassische Pipeline ein paar Probleme.
1. Die Skalierung, man benötigt für eine direkte Anbindung von Shader-Engine zu Shader-Engines (Shader-Engine = Geometry-Engine + Rasterizer) eine Crossbar und wenn man den Geometriedurchsatz durch weitere Engines erhöhen möchte, explodiert der Aufwand bei der Verdrahtung. 
2. Die dedizierten Caches für die Daten sind relativ speziell und können nur von der Grafik-Pipeline ausgenutzt werden, für Compute-Shader sind die Buffer völlig nutzlos oder für allemeines programmieren.
Auch ist deren Größe ein Problem, ist ein Buffer voll und gibt es Abhängigkeiten beim Raster-Vorgang, dann muss jede Shader-Engine auf die eine Engine warten, die gerade überfüllt ist und wenn man die Caches dann größer macht, ja dann verschwendet man natürlich mehr Chipfläche für diesen speziellen Vorgang. 
3. Primitive Culling erfolgt nach der World-Space-Verarbeitung bzw. wenn Vertex/Geometry-Shader darüber laufen, dass siehst du auch im Schaubild vom Whitepaper.
Das heißt du kannst umsonst Vertex/Geometry-Shader berechnet haben, für Geometrie die erst danach verworfen wird. 

NGG/Primitive Shader würden das Ganze anders umsetzen. 
1. Die bestehende Infrastruktur bei den Shadern würde man ausnutzen und es wäre nicht nötig diese dedizierte Crossbar bei den Shader-Engines zu haben bzw. wäre nicht zwingend gezwungen das weiter zu skalieren. 
2. Die Daten bei der Verarbeitung würde man im LDS (64KB Local Data Share, allgemeine Ressource pro Compute Unit)  speichern und die Rasterizer darauf zugreifen. 
3. Primitive Shader könnten das Culling bewerkstelligen bevor effektiv Vertex-Shading und ähnliches abläuft bzw. man unnötige Attribute ausrechnet. 

Im Whitepaper siehst du zwei mal Primitive Culling, einmal rechts beim Primitive Shader und einmal unten beim Primitive Assembler. 
Culling danach über Primitive Assembler könnte man durch Primitive Shader sich dann ganz sparen, wobei es auch denkbar wäre Beides zu verwenden, Primitive Shader die eine Art von Culling durchführen und Primitive Assembler die danach noch weiter Geometrie verwerfen. 

Und ja, der Tessellator findet sich in den Geometry-Engines (Geometry/Vertex-Assembler = Primitive Assembler):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ampre (16. November 2018)

@locuza




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit dem Bild lieferst du doch den Beweis das gecullt wird


----------



## Locuza (16. November 2018)

Ampre schrieb:


> Das liest sich im White paper aber anders
> 
> 
> Man spart ja gerade Bandbreite weil nicht jedes Polygon im Rasterizer verwendet wird.


Das liest sich genauso so. 
Der DSBR-Vorgang beschreibt Pixel-Culling, nicht Geometry-Culling.
Wenn  Teile von der Geometrie sich überlappen, dann muss man nicht das  Pixel-Shading für Farbwerte ausführen, die im Hintergrund sind. 
Hier  geht es nicht dabei um festzustellen, welche Geometrie die andere  überlappt und welche Teile der Geometrie man dann verwerfen kann,  sondern welche Geometrie sich überlappt, wo man sich die Berechnung der Farbwerte sparen kann, die verdeckt sind.


----------



## Ampre (16. November 2018)

Das macht aber keinen Sinn Pixel zu cullen. Die Information ist ja schon im Polygon vorhanden. Das wird sicherlich bei DSBR vorher gecullt das weniger Pixel herauskommen. Deshalb die Bandbreitenersparnis.


----------



## Locuza (16. November 2018)

Klassisch gesehen wird bei einem IMR so nicht gearbeitet, es wird jedes Dreieck einzeln gerastert und die Farbwerte ausgerechnet, dabei kann es dann in der finalen Szene vorkommen, dass Objekte in der Szene andere Objekte verdecken, wofür man dann umsonst die Farbwerte ausgerechnet hat, dass wird auch als Overdraw bezeichnet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der DSBR sammelt dagegen Geometrie in einer Kachel, führt einen Tiefentest durch und rastert dann nur die Farbwerte, die final sichtbar sind. 
In der Folie steht selber "shade once enabled by *culling of pixels *invincible to the scene", da steht nichts von primitive culling.


----------



## drstoecker (16. November 2018)

Ich versteh nur Bahnhof Jungs!


----------



## Dudelll (16. November 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Ich versteh nur Bahnhof Jungs!



Geht mir auch so. Leider keine Zeit bisher ums richtig zu lesen aber bein überfliegen klingts schon sehr interessant und informativ, also wegen mir macht ruhig weiter


----------



## EyRaptor (16. November 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Ich versteh nur Bahnhof Jungs!



Mir geht es gerade auch ein wenig so , aber es ist dennoch ein spannendes Thema.




Downsampler schrieb:


> Primär gehts mir um den realen Stromverbrauch. Benchmarks kann ich genug lesen. Wenn du ein Strommeßgerät hast oder schonmal getestet hast, wüßte ich z. B. gerne wieviel dein Sys 2 an Watt aus der Steckdose nimmt beim Gaming. Dann hätte ich schonmal einen ungefähren Anhaltspunkt. Die Testseiten benutzen meistens 6 Core Systeme übertaktet und was die an Strom weghauen, da komm ich bei weitem nicht hin.



Jetzt kann ich theoretisch mit den Messungen anfangen.
Bisher funktioniert dieser quick&dirty Test-Aufbau allerdings noch nicht und das Board spuckt mir dauernd GPU errors aus. 
Das Troubleshooting spare ich mir aber wohl für Morgen auf.

Sobald ich verwertbare Ergebnisse habe, werde ich die in diesem Thread -> RX 4X0 / Vega - Laberthread posten,
da es hier primär um Vega geht und es damit offopic wäre.


----------



## Ampre (16. November 2018)

Tja mit dem Frontend Sollte man sich schon mal Befassen und die Richtige Fragen stellen.

Früher gab es Tests die waren schön aufgeschlüsselt. Da wurden reine Polygonentests reine Tesslationtests, Texturetests und Shadertests gemacht. Das macht leider kein Magazin mehr...


----------



## Ace (16. November 2018)

Vielleicht hat ja einer Interesse,hab ich gerade gesehen  in Ebay.
Radeon RX Vega 64 mit Eiswolf GPX-Pro


----------



## Ampre (16. November 2018)

Wenn Ihr mehr über das Frontend wissen wollt. Ich hab hierzu mal einen Test angefragt. Mit jedem Like wächst die Chance das wir das sehen. Bitte liken oder noch besser das kommentieren dann kommt auch etwas dazu:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...ie-naechste-pcgh-ausgabe-417.html#post9597046


----------



## Locuza (16. November 2018)

Ampre schrieb:


> Tja mit dem Frontend Sollte man sich schon mal Befassen und die Richtige Fragen stellen.
> 
> Früher gab es Tests die waren schön aufgeschlüsselt. Da wurden reine Polygonentests reine Tesslationtests, Texturetests und Shadertests gemacht. Das macht leider kein Magazin mehr...


Noch bis zu Vega wurde das relativ fleißig von hardware.fr, PCGH und Techreport gemacht.
Aber ein wichtiger Redakteur bei hardware.fr ist zu AMD gewechselt und die Seite macht nichts mehr, bei The Techreport ist auch ein Redakteur zu AMD gegangen, die machen jetzt nicht mehr die Theorietests und bei PCGH ist Carsten zu Heise gegangen und bei Turing gab es dann keine Betrachtungen mit der Beyond3D Suite mehr. 

Vega-Test:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Radeo...6623/Tests/Benchmark-Preis-Release-1235445/3/

Computerbase und PCGH testen auch mal Tessellation-Samples oder Spiele damit und stellen die Leistung in Relation dar, dass gibt einem auch immerhin einen Einblick. 

Man kann sich natürlich immer mehr wünschen.
Z.B. Theorietest die kostenlos sind und jedem offen stehen, Theorietests die gut programmiert sind und auch wirklich viele relevanten Daten liefern und nicht nur relativ simple Szenen darstellen, mit relativ wertlosen Messergebnissen. 
Praktische Betrachtungen unter unterschiedlichen Spielen, denn Praxisergebnisse interessieren den Konsumenten am meisten und jedes Spiel ist unterschiedlich.


----------



## Ampre (16. November 2018)

Ja jedes Spiel ist unterschiedlich. Darum geht es mir ja gerade und da auch jede Architektur unterschiedlich ist kann beim einen das erhöhen oder veringeren einer Einstellung erhebliche Auswirkungen haben oder eher nicht. Deshalb sind einzeltest immer besser als wenn man alles auf Ultra testet.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (16. November 2018)

Locuza schrieb:


> Es ist eine allgemeine Beschreibung, wie der Vorgang funktioniert.
> Der DSBR arbeitet pro Kachel und in jedem Kachel findet sich ein Haufen Primitives, wo diese dann gerastert werden.
> Hierbei kann der DSBR auch dynamisch arbeiten, nämlich wie groß die Kacheln ausfallen und entsprechend wie viel Geometrie sich darin befindet, dabei muss man auch feststellen, welche Primitives oder sagen wir einfach Dreiecke sich in einer Kachel ganz oder nur teilweise befinden.
> Primitive Binning bezeichnet dabei die Zusammenstellung von Primitives für eine Kachel, nicht das Verwerfen von Geometrie.
> ...



Ok, ist sehr interessant. Danke für's Richtigstellen.


----------



## Gurdi (17. November 2018)

Ist ja mal ganz praktisch das die Bilder hier so zu sehen sind.
Die GCN Gen 5 Pipeline von Locuza.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die kann man komplett verwerfen so. Das System wurde völlig neu aufgezogen und hat wenig mit dem alten Ansatz zu tun, er hat wohl schlicht nicht funktioniert.
Das Ganze sieht jetzt so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> A pre-processing compute shader stage 330 is coupled to the graphics processing pipeline 134. The pre-processing compute shader stage 330 allows computational work to be performed on primitives received from outside of the APD 116 (e.g., from the processor 102) *before being processed by the graphics processing pipeline 134*. The pre-processing compute shader stage 330 *executes pre-processing compute shader programs *received from, for example, the processor 102. These pre-processing compute shader programs *accept specified inputs*, such as primitives or vertices, *and produce specified outputs, such as modified primitives or vertices.*


Die Pipeline 134 kriegt also quasi alles im VORFELD des Rendering Prozesses vorgekaut.
Das sieht dann so aus im Detail.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> One use for the pre-processing compute shader stage 330 is to perform culling.


Weiterführend


> [0037] In another technique, the pre-processing compute shader stage 330 *performs at least some culling operations that would otherwise be performed by the graphics processing pipeline 134.* The benefit of such a technique is that *the number of primitives that travel through and are processed by the graphics processing pipeline 134 is reduced*. However, one difficulty with this technique is that operations for calculating the vertex transforms to determine transformed vertex positions necessary for performing the culling operations are not performed until the vertex shader stage 304.
> 
> [0038] To alleviate this difficulty, the driver 122, which generates compiled shader programs (such as vertex shader programs) from shader programs received from other software being executed by the processor 102, *is configured to automatically generate shader programs for culling based on the vertex shader programs *received from the other software. In one example, an application 126 provides vertex shader programs that include instructions for, among other things, transforming the position of vertices received by the vertex shader stage 304 of the graphics processing pipeline 134. Such vertex shader programs also define instructions for performing operations to modify or generate non-position attributes for vertices, such as values that define vertex lighting, color, texture coordinates, or any other aspect of vertices that do not define position of the vertices within rendering space.



Beschreibung der Skizze


> Figure 4 is a block diagram that illustrates automatically generated compute shaders for pre-graphics-pipeline culling. The driver 122 generates a cull shader program 410 and a transform shader program 430, and, *optionally,* a fetch shader program 420, based on a vertex shader program 402 that is provided to the driver 122 for execution at the vertex shader stage 304.



Das ganze läuft unabhängig von einer Unterstützung von  Entwicklern, läuft aber besser mit.


> Basing the transform shader program on the vertex shader program allows culling to be done based on customized vertex position transforms that can be defined by a programmer. Further, because the cull shader program and transform shader program are automatically generated,
> 
> a programmer does not need to explicitly invoke primitive culling operations, which simplifies the application development process and reduces cost and time for development of software that utilizes the graphics processing pipeline.



Der Hauptvorteil:


> One advantage of the generated shader programs is that each such shader program can *process multiple vertices at the same time*. When executed on a highly parallel architecture such as the one described with respect to Figure 2, each instance (e.g., each work-item) of the shader program can process multiple vertices.



und vor allen Dingen


> The vertex shader program would still compute transforms for non-position attributes. *The driver 122 could use dead code elimination* to remove instructions that only contribute to position transforms and could also modify the vertex shader programs to simply pass through the already transformed vertex positions, accepting such transformed positions as input and transmitting the transformed vertex positions out as output.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das alles passiert bevor es in den Ringbus, Cache oder sonst wo landet.
Der Vertex Shader wird völlig anders verwendet in dem Zusammenhang.


> A software module, such as a just-in-time compiler component of a driver being executed by a host CPU, automatically generates the shader programs based on a vertex shader program that is provided for use in the vertex shader stage of the graphics processing pipeline. As is generally known, the vertex shader stage of the graphics processing pipehne may involve execution of a vertex shader program to transform vertex coordinates and to modify or generate other attributes of the vertices as needed. Vertex shader programs are often embedded within application programs for transmittal to and execution by the graphics processing pipeline, to process primitives received from the host CPU. The automatically generated shader programs include instructions from the vertex shader program that transform the positions of vertices provided as input to the graphics processing pipeline to generate transformed input vertices. The shader programs also include instructions to cull primitives based on the transformed input vertices. The shader programs do not, however, include instructions for transforming or generating non-position attributes of input vertices, because the output of these instructions are not used by the culling instructions.





> Note that the actual vertex shader program 402 that is executed at the vertex shader stage 304 is not deleted or replaced but is still executed at that stage. In some alternatives, the vertex shader program 402 is modified to
> 
> receive inputs from the outputs of the automatically generated shader programs, and/or in line with other modifications described herein such as to use transformed vertex positions generated by the automatically generated shader programs. Note also that the call instructions described above (e.g., call fetch shader instruction 414, call transform shader instruction 426, and return to cull shader instruction 438) may be implemented simply with instructions that directly set the program counter, *to avoid the overhead associated with function calls or the like.*






> NGG/Primitive Shader würden das Ganze anders umsetzen.
> 1. Die bestehende Infrastruktur bei den Shadern würde man ausnutzen und es wäre nicht nötig diese dedizierte Crossbar bei den Shader-Engines zu haben bzw. wäre nicht zwingend gezwungen das weiter zu skalieren.
> 2. Die Daten bei der Verarbeitung würde man im LDS (64KB Local Data Share, allgemeine Ressource pro Compute Unit) speichern und die Rasterizer darauf zugreifen.
> 3. Primitive Shader könnten das Culling bewerkstelligen bevor effektiv Vertex-Shading und ähnliches abläuft bzw. man unnötige Attribute ausrechnet.



1. Die Crossbar  fällt weg, der Scheduler verteilt nur noch. Die Aufteilung für die Renderpipeline erfolgt bereits vorher.
2. Die werden geschrieben und es wir darauf zugeriffen, wenn dies nicht passiert werden die Daten vorgehalten falls ein weiterer Zugriff diese verwenden kann. Wenn die Daten nirgend gebraucht werden, dann werden diese verworfen ohne das diese die Renderpipeline belastet haben.
3. Das ist mit der neuen Methode ebenfalls der Fall, wenn auch abgewandelt da die Vertex Shader zumindest für das Fetch Shader Modul vorarbeiten.


----------



## Downsampler (17. November 2018)

Auf den Diagrammen schaut das ja sooo einfach und logisch aus. Bis das aber mal in Software drin ist, haben sich Horden von Programmierern daran ihr Hirn verbogen.


----------



## ATIR290 (17. November 2018)

Bild: rtx3d1frq.png - abload.de

Bild: rtx613c8z.png - abload.de

RTX  oder wie immer man es heißen will auf RX Vega   (RTX Vega)

Treiber von Shadow of The Tomb Raider ist am Testen, bringt gute 30% an Mehrleistung
dafür aber Stürzt jener Verdammt oft ab, sind am Fixen!


----------



## HunterChief (17. November 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> RTX  oder wie immer man es heißen will auf RX Vega   (RTX Vega)



Sorry ... aber das sind doch nur normale Spiegelungen von Objekten die auch im Bild zu sehen sind !?!


----------



## RtZk (17. November 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Bild: rtx3d1frq.png - abload.de
> 
> Bild: rtx613c8z.png - abload.de
> 
> ...



Das ist kein Raytracing.
Wenn es auf Vegas aktivierbar ist, dann würden ~4 FPS auf dem Zähler stehen.


----------



## Dudelll (17. November 2018)

Hab's auch schon getestet, lässt sich wie zu erwarten nicht aktivieren ohne rtx Karten


----------



## Ralle@ (17. November 2018)

Lasst ATIR290 doch seinen Ray Traycing glauben


----------



## Gurdi (17. November 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Lasst ATIR290 doch seinen Ray Traycing glauben



So einfach ist die Sache dann aber nicht.
Battlefield enthält wohl überraschend bereits einen Fallback in der Engine.

Sofern ein Treiber das ansprechen könnte, dürfte man es aktivieren können. Wobei die Leistung dann wohl ziemlich grottig wäre.
Ohne passenden Grafiktreiber dürfte sich da aber nichts tun.
VideoCardz.com auf Twitter: "Can you test it, Jeff? I have Vega, but didn't bother downloading BFV just yet.… "
No AMD users, you cannot enable the real-time ray tracing RTX effects on the Vega 64 (or other AMD GPUs) | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming



ATIR290 schrieb:


> Bild: rtx3d1frq.png - abload.de
> 
> Bild: rtx613c8z.png - abload.de
> 
> ...



Um ehrlich zu sein, halte ich dieses extrem komplizierte Konstrukt auch für äußerst Fehleranfällig. Zumindest soweit wie ich es nachvollziehen kann.
Bin mal gespannt was da raus kommt.


----------



## RtZk (17. November 2018)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Hab's auch schon getestet, lässt sich wie zu erwarten nicht aktivieren ohne rtx Karten



Also auch mit normalen GTX Karten nicht (zwar einstellige FPS, würde es aber gerne mal selbst sehen)?


----------



## Gurdi (17. November 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Also auch mit normalen GTX Karten nicht (zwar einstellige FPS, würde es aber gerne mal selbst sehen)?



Der Treibersupport fehlt schlicht. Solange AMD oder Nvidia den Fallback nicht ansprechen können/wollen wird das nichts denke ich.


----------



## Ralle@ (17. November 2018)

@Gurdi

Nvidia hat sich einfach einen schlechten Partner fürs 1. RT Game gesucht. Dice bekommt ja schon DX12 nicht vernünftig hin, von RT ganz zu schweigen.
Ich warte mal auf meine Abschließende Meinung auf Shadow of the Tomb Raider.


----------



## Downsampler (17. November 2018)

Hat jemand eine ASUS ROG Strix Radeon RX Vega 56 OC? Taugt die was?


----------



## Sinus3000 (17. November 2018)

Hallo.

Ich hoffe ich bin hier mit miner Frage richtig.
Für mein neues System bin ich inzwischen von einer GTX2070ti auf die Vega 56 umgeschwenkt. Vor allem wegen der immer interessanter werdenden Preisentwicklung und dem günstigeren FreeSync, da ich mir auch einen neuen 27" WQHD Monitor dazu kaufen möchte.
Habe als Vorentscheidung diese beiden Karten ins Auge gefasst:
PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Red Dragon
Sapphire Pulse Radeon RX Vega 56
Bei der Pulse sprechen mich im moment die Größe mit nur 2 Lüftern und der Preis besonders an.

Ich möchte die beiden Karten besonders im Desktopbetrieb/Surfen möglichst leise und energiesparend betreiben. Untervolting ist daher auf jeden fall ein Thema.
Schön wäre es wenn ich die Karten auch hinsichtlich der Performance in Spielen noch optimieren könnte, eventuell sogar mit einem Vega 64 Bios. Geht da was oder was würdet Ihr mir empfehlen?
Gekauft werden soll, je nach Preisentwicklung, bis Ende nächster Woche.

Danke.


----------



## rumpeLson (17. November 2018)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine ASUS ROG Strix Radeon RX Vega 56 OC? Taugt die was?



Ich hab eine. Denke sie ist von den erhältlichen Custom-Karten so im Mittelfeld angesiedelt. Stock ist die Karte sehr leise aber auch ziemlich warm. Manuell den Lüfter etwas mehr aufdrehen zu lassen ist ratsam (und immer noch recht leise). Einziger Haken an der Karte sind die etwas höheren VRM-Temperaturen. Hier helfen wahlweise undervolting und/oder ein Austausch des Kühlpads.
Insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (17. November 2018)

So Kinder xD Endlich ein neuer Monitor 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



32" 4K Freesync. Damit macht getting shit done mit Vega gleich viel mehr Spaß. Bin mal gespannt wie viel das für mein Video Editing/Photoshop/Gaming Gefühl mit Vega tut xD Zumindest kann ich jetzt mehr Zeug gleichzeitig gut sichtbar auf dem Monitor verteilen xD


----------



## gaussmath (17. November 2018)

@John: Der Anhang ist ungültig.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (17. November 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @John: Der Anhang ist ungültig.



Hab ihn auch grad geändert xD
Der hat das Bild aus irgend einem Grund umgedreht xD

Jetzt sichtbar?


----------



## gaussmath (17. November 2018)

Ja, passt jetzt!


----------



## Gurdi (17. November 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> Nvidia hat sich einfach einen schlechten Partner fürs 1. RT Game gesucht. Dice bekommt ja schon DX12 nicht vernünftig hin, von RT ganz zu schweigen.
> Ich warte mal auf meine Abschließende Meinung auf Shadow of the Tomb Raider.



Ich find den Ansatz bei Metro interessanter. Tomb Raider ist ja "nur" Schatten.


----------



## Downsampler (17. November 2018)

rumpeLson schrieb:


> Ich hab eine. Denke sie ist von den erhältlichen Custom-Karten so im Mittelfeld angesiedelt. Stock ist die Karte sehr leise aber auch ziemlich warm. Manuell den Lüfter etwas mehr aufdrehen zu lassen ist ratsam (und immer noch recht leise). Einziger Haken an der Karte sind die etwas höheren VRM-Temperaturen. Hier helfen wahlweise undervolting und/oder ein Austausch des Kühlpads.
> Insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden.



Ja das mit den Kühlpads hab ich vorhin auch gefunden. Dann kauf ich die erstmal nicht. Will nämlich evtl. vorhandene Pads mit WLP ersetzen und das geht bei der Asus nicht.


----------



## Locuza (17. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ist ja mal ganz praktisch das die Bilder hier so zu sehen sind.
> Die GCN Gen 5 Pipeline von Locuza.
> 
> Die kann man komplett verwerfen so. Das System wurde völlig neu aufgezogen und hat wenig mit dem alten Ansatz zu tun, er hat wohl schlicht nicht funktioniert.
> ...


Prinzipiell schöne Ausführung, ich erinnere aber dezent erneut daran sich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster zu lehnen, Stichwort FP16 oder VSR bei Wolfenstein II oder Tensor-Cores bei BFV oder nun funktionierende Primitive Shader oder...
Es ist ein Patent und stellt nicht garantiert ein Konzept vor, welches AMD genauso oder überhaupt für die Zukunft umsetzen wird, ebenso kann man nicht direkt ableiten, wann eine entsprechende Umsetzung kommt. 
Entsprechend sind sinngemäß all die Behauptungen wie: "So arbeitet das Ganze jetzt, völlig neu aufgezogen, dass alte System kann man vergessen" etc. viel zu weitgehend. 

Das Konzept im Patent Combined Shader Stages hat AMD in Vega umgesetzt, aber mit anderen Hardware-Stages als im Patent beschrieben.
Und beim Patent Primitive Shader wurden Probleme bei der traditionellen Pipeline genannt und Vorteile der neuen Pipeline über Primitive Shader, aber Vega hat so oder so beide Pipelines und müsste selbst wenn Primitive Shader funktionieren würden, damit leben das viel Chipfläche für die alte Geometrie-Pipeline unnütz herumhängt. 
Im Patent wurde auch ausgeführt das man noch extra Hardware beim Screen-Space-Abschnitt für zusätzlich Culling verbauen könnte, ohne konkret darauf einzugehen und vermutlich hat es Vega so nicht implementiert, aber man weiß nicht wie genau das AMD umgesetzt hat und wo die Probleme bei Vega liegen. 

Bei dem Patent mit automatischen Culling Shadern werden die Details auch nur allgemein dargestellt, AMD wird die Combined Stages vermutlich beibehalten und ebenso die klassische Geometrie-Pipeline. 
Das Patent bezüglich der Vorsortierung über Compute-Shader führt nicht viel mehr aus, außer diesen Culling-Schritt, anders als bei Primitive Shader würde das bedeuten das die restliche Hardware nach wie vor genauso arbeitet und nur weniger Culling oder gar keins über Fixed-Function-Hardware leisten muss, aber die Primitive Assembler sind auch dafür zuständig die Geometrie an die entsprechenden Rasterizer zu verteilen, weswegen die Crossbars auch so fett sind und es dedizierte Buffer gibt.
Beim Patent Primitive Shader wird ausgeführt das die Primitive-Shader auch die Verteilung an die Screen-Space-Pipelines ausführen würden und benötigte Daten für den Screen-Space-Schritt im LDS speichern und damit prinzipiell die klassische Geometrie-Pipeline weitgehend ersetzen könnten, nicht so beim Pre-Processing Compute Culling, wo der Rest der Pipeline effektiv gleich bleibt und es nur darum geht vorab Geometrie über Shadern zu verwerfen, bevor es in die Grafikpipeline gespeißt wird. 



Gurdi schrieb:


> So einfach ist die Sache dann aber nicht.
> Battlefield enthält wohl überraschend bereits einen Fallback in der Engine.
> 
> Sofern ein Treiber das ansprechen könnte, dürfte man es aktivieren können. Wobei die Leistung dann wohl ziemlich grottig wäre.
> ...


Einen simplen Confic-Schalter auf "on" zu stellen, stellt ja keinen Fallback dar, es funktioniert offensichtlich auch nicht. 
Der Fallback-Layer zu DXR wird übrigens sowieso nicht mehr offiziell gepflegt:
Yuriy O'Donnell auf Twitter: "No, there isn’t. DXR fallback layer itself is discontinued, as far as I understand.… "

PS: ATIR290 oder Horn12 im 3DCenter spamt notorisch Unsinn seit über 10 Jahren, dass muss keiner ernst nehmen, außer die Moderation mit Verwarnungen, die es wohl leider noch nie gegeben hat.


----------



## bath92 (17. November 2018)

Sinus3000 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ich hoffe ich bin hier mit miner Frage richtig.
> Für mein neues System bin ich inzwischen von einer GTX2070ti auf die Vega 56 umgeschwenkt. Vor allem wegen der immer interessanter werdenden Preisentwicklung und dem günstigeren FreeSync, da ich mir auch einen neuen 27" WQHD Monitor dazu kaufen möchte.
> ...



Für die beiden verlinkten Karten gibt es kein 64er-BIOS, da es bei beiden Herstellern kein direktes Vega-64-Pendant gibt.
Die Puls ist hinsichtlich Lautstärke/Temperatur etwas besser, hier im Thread findest du auch ein paar UV-Ergebnisse von mir zu genau dieser Karte.
Weiterer Vorteil der Puls: Die Chance Samsung-HBM zu erwischen ist wohl etwas höher als bei der Red Dragon.

Alternativ nimmst du eine Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX Vega 64, die gibt es zurzeit immer mal wieder zu sehr guten Preisen bei Mindfactory.



Edit:

Anmerkung zum Mindfactory-Mindstar, da es hier immer mal wiederaufkommt.

Ich war auch lange skeptisch, wieso Mindfactory die Straßenpreis, vor allem im Mindstar, unterbieten kann.
Mindfactory ist in Deutschland anscheinend der AMD-Großabnehmer schlechthin und bekommt daher im Einkauf einen besseren Preis als andere Online-Shops.
Ein Indiz um eventuelle Rückläufer zu erkennen ist im Mindstar die verfügbare Stückzahl.
Wird nur ein einzelner Artikel für den günstigen Preis gelistet kann das ein Hinweis für einen Rückläufer sein. Sind hingegen mehrere Artikel verfügbar sollte man keine großen Bedenken haben.
Pech mit Rückläufern kann man aber leider immer und überall haben.
Hatte ich selbst auch schon bei mehreren Bestellungen und verschiedenen Shops, auch Mindfactory.

PS: Ich arbeitet nicht für Mindfactory und wollte die Skepsis, die grundsätzlich angebracht ist, nur etwas zerstreuen.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (17. November 2018)

Ich würde mich bath anschließen. Bald ist Black Friday, da kommen sicher Angebote. Also wenn dein Netzteil das hinbekommt nimm lieber eine Vega 64 Nitro oder Vega 64 Red Devil. Sonst würde ich die Vega 56 einfach lassen wie sie ist.^^


----------



## Rolk (17. November 2018)

bath92 schrieb:


> Edit:
> 
> Anmerkung zum Mindfactory-Mindstar, da es hier immer mal wiederaufkommt.
> 
> ...



Sehe ich genauso. Bei den Einzelstücken ist ein gewisses Maß Skepsis sicher angebracht. Wobei die Preise bei diesen Einzelstücken meist gar nicht mal so gut sind, also kann man gleich die Finger davon lassen. Zwei mal hatte ich bisher aber doch bei einem nur noch einmalig lieferbaren Gehäuse zugegriffen, die sich beide zu 100% als Neuware herausgestellt haben. Das dürften einfach Restposten gewesen sein.


----------



## ATIR290 (17. November 2018)

So, der Noctua A12 x 25 als unterer Frontlüfter ist verbaut
bei meiner RX Vega 64  und bringt doch mehr als nur 1 bis 3 Grad
So wie es scheint sind es 5 bis max. 6 Grad bei GPU und HBM ebenso .

Stelle Screen dann rein, gemacht bei Sniper Ghost Warrior 3  Unter 4K - Wie immer in letzten 6 Monaten.


----------



## DerLachs (17. November 2018)

bath92 schrieb:


> Die Puls ist hinsichtlich Lautstärke/Temperatur etwas besser, hier im Thread findest du auch ein paar UV-Ergebnisse von mir zu genau dieser Karte.
> Weiterer Vorteil der Puls: Die Chance Samsung-HBM zu erwischen ist wohl etwas höher als bei der Red Dragon.


Gibt es offizielle Tests zur Lautstärke/Temperatur, die das belegen oder sind das Erfahrungen von Usern? Laut dem CB-Test ist die Red Dragon ein bisschen leiser und kühler als die Pulse. Edit: Okay, ich hatte es bisschen anders in Erinnerung. PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Red Dragon im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase Die Pulse ist bisschen kühler und die Red Dragon minimal leiser.
Was bringt HBM von Samsung? Mehr Takt und damit mehr Leistung? Weniger Stromverbrauch?


----------



## drstoecker (17. November 2018)

Heute ist meine 64er strix mit ekwb angekommen, das Teil passt leider nicht in mein Lian Li o11 Air da die Karte zu hoch ist. War kurz am überlegen wieder ein neues Gehäuse zu kaufen aber ein vertikaler Einbau mit dem coolermaster riser holder ist die Lösung. Mal sehen wann ich es fertig stellen werde, es fehlen auch noch die fittinge.


----------



## Zwock7420 (17. November 2018)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Was bringt HBM von Samsung? Mehr Takt und damit mehr Leistung? Weniger Stromverbrauch?



Samsung HBM lässt sich besser takten. Mit dem kommt man oft über 1ghz HBM Takt, was sich häufig fast besser auf die Perormance auswirkt, als Chip OC...


----------



## gaussmath (17. November 2018)

@Doc: Lustig wäre jetzt so ne Kette gewesen: Karte passt nicht -> neues Gehäuse, Gehäuse passt nicht unter Schreibtisch -> neuer Schreibtisch, Schreibtisch passt nicht in Raum -> umziehen, keine passende Wohnung in der Stadt -> Job kündigen andere Stadt, Freundin will nicht mit -> neue Freundin 

Und das alles nur wegen einer neuen Vega.


----------



## DerLachs (17. November 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @Doc: Lustig wäre jetzt so ne Kette gewesen: Karte passt nicht -> neues Gehäuse, Gehäuse passt nicht unter Schreibtisch -> neuer Schreibtisch, Schreibtisch passt nicht in Raum -> umziehen, keine passende Wohnung in der Stadt -> Job kündigen andere Stadt, Freundin will nicht mit -> neue Freundin
> 
> Und das alles nur wegen einer neuen Vega.


Man muss halt Prioritäten setzen. 


Eine Frage noch, dann bin ich erstmal wieder ruhig.  Welches Netzteil sollte man sich holen? Ist das Straight Power E11 550W ausreichend? Ich bin auch für andere Vorschläge offen. Ansonsten verziehe ich mich auch gerne in die Netzteil-Threads.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (17. November 2018)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Man muss halt Prioritäten setzen.
> 
> 
> Eine Frage noch, dann bin ich erstmal wieder ruhig.  Welches Netzteil sollte man sich holen? Ist das Straight Power E11 550W ausreichend? Ich bin auch für andere Vorschläge offen. Ansonsten verziehe ich mich auch gerne in die Netzteil-Threads.



Jag deine Config durch den BeQuiet Netzteilrechner  Da kommt am ehesten raus was BeQuiet empfiehlt wenn du schon eines aus der Richtung willst


----------



## Downsampler (17. November 2018)

Wie ist denn die Chance auf Samsung HBM bei der Asus Strix. Der Preis ist derzeit unverschämt günstig und mit Ghetto Mod bekommt man die bestimmt auch gut und leise gekühlt. *grübel*

Strix oder Pulse? Hmmm....die Red Dragon ist momentan zu teuer....


----------



## Sinus3000 (17. November 2018)

Danke an alle für eure Empfehlungen.
 Wird dann wohl die Sapphire Pulse Radeon RX Vega 56 werden.
Es sei denn die Nitro+ wird zu einem coolen Preis rausgehauen. Aber die Karte ist schon ein Brecher von der Größe. Muss dann mal schauen bis welche Länge im Fractal Design Meshify C Dark, verbaut werden können.


----------



## bath92 (17. November 2018)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Gibt es offizielle Tests zur LautstÃ¤rke/Temperatur, die das belegen oder sind das Erfahrungen von Usern? Laut dem CB-Test ist die Red Dragon ein bisschen leiser und kÃ¼hler als die Pulse. Edit: Okay, ich hatte es bisschen anders in Erinnerung. PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Red Dragon im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase Die Pulse ist bisschen kÃ¼hler und die Red Dragon minimal leiser.
> Was bringt HBM von Samsung? Mehr Takt und damit mehr Leistung? Weniger Stromverbrauch?



Guter Test zur Puls: Sapphire RX Vega 56 Pulse im Test – Heißer Kampfzwerg mit dickem Kühlpanzer

Die CB-Messungen zu Lautstärke und Lüfterdrehzahl kannst du in die Tonne treten.
Es werden nirgends Angaben zu den Messungen und dem verwendeten Equipment gemacht, missfällt mir schon seit langem.
Igor von tom`s Hardware ist hier absolut vorbildlich unterwegs und führt alles sauber dokumentiert inklusive Bild des Messaufbaus auf.
Hinzu kommt noch eine Vergleichsmessung im geschlossen Gehäuse. Andere testen oft auf einem Bench-Table, die Werte sind dann meist nicht sehr alltagstauglich.




Downsampler schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die Chance auf Samsung HBM bei der Asus Strix. Der Preis ist derzeit unverschÃ¤mt gÃ¼nstig und mit Ghetto Mod bekommt man die bestimmt auch gut und leise gekÃ¼hlt. *grÃ¼bel*
> 
> Strix oder Pulse? Hmmm....die Red Dragon ist momentan zu teuer....



Asus würde ich bei Vega 56/64 nicht empfehlen, die haben bei dem Vega-Kühler die Spannungswandler-Kühlung versaut.
Da wird auch eine Kühler-Mod mit besseren Lüftern nur wenig helfen.




Sinus3000 schrieb:


> Danke an alle fÃ¼r eure Empfehlungen.
> Wird dann wohl die Sapphire Pulse Radeon RX Vega 56 werden.
> Es sei denn die Nitro+ wird zu einem coolen Preis rausgehauen. Aber die Karte ist schon ein Brecher von der GrÃ¶ÃŸe. Muss dann mal schauen bis welche LÃ¤nge im Fractal Design Meshify C Dark, verbaut werden kÃ¶nnen.



Die Nitro+ sollte in dein Gehäuse passen. Die Karte 310mm lang, ins Gehäuse passen GPUs bis 315mm.


----------



## Downsampler (17. November 2018)

Asus Strix Vega 64 auf unter 60 Grad:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Radeon-RX-Vega-64-Grafikkarte-266623/Videos/Ghetto-Mod-V20-1262469/

Ein weiterer Vorteil bei der Strix ist ja, das man ein Vega 64 BIOS flashen kann für besseren HBM OC.

Wenn die VRM Kühlung nicht gut ist, kann man noch das Wärmeleitpad einfach tauschen. Auf Reddit ist ein Thread, wo das jemand gemacht hat mit Bildern. Asus hat sich das angeschaut und ihm im Thread geantwortet. Vielleicht ist das Problem bei den neueren Chargen ja schon behoben.

Thread: STRIX VEGA: Fixing the horrendous VRM heat management : Amd

Bilder: Fixing the ASUS Strix Vega 64's Horrendous VRM Heat Management - Album on Imgur

Auch gefällt mir das Platinen Layout besser. Evtl. lässt sie sich auf AIO umbauen, weil die Spawas alle hinten auf der Platine sind. Bei den kompakten Vegas wird die ganze Hitze vorne nahe bei der GPU erzeugt und die AIO wird nicht draufpassen weil da die ganzen Chokes im Weg sind.


----------



## rumpeLson (17. November 2018)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Asus Strix Vega 64 auf unter 60 Grad:
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Radeon-RX-Vega-64-Grafikkarte-266623/Videos/Ghetto-Mod-V20-1262469/
> 
> Ein weiterer Vorteil bei der Strix ist ja, das man ein Vega 64 BIOS flashen kann für besseren HBM OC.
> ...



Ich hatte letztens das Pad ebenfalls ausgetauscht und kann auch nur gutes berichten. Hab keine genauen Messwerte, aber selbst bei 918 mv sind die Temperaturen der VRMs so um 6-8 Grad niedriger als vorher. Ansonsten finde ich sind die Lüfter bei erhöhter Drehzahl (bei mir 1900 statt 1450) zwar hörbar, aber nicht störend (subjektiv).
Kann die Karte, sofern man ggf. bereit ist das Kühlpad zu ersetzen, definitiv weiter empfehlen. Die Möglichkeit, sofern Samsung Speicher verbaut ist,  das 64er-Bios zu flashen ist ein zusätzlicher Bonus.


----------



## bath92 (17. November 2018)

@Downsampler:

Was hält dich davon ab, das Gleiche z.B. mit der Puls zu machen?
Der Kühler dürfte aufgrund seines Aufbaus mit ähnlich leistungsstarken Lüftern sogar noch besser abschneiden als der der Strix.
Außerdem haben die Spannungswandler bei der Puls sogar eine eigene Heatpipe.

Zitat aus dem tom´s Hardware-Test: 
"Saphire nimmt zwar über diesen Frame die Abwärme der VRM direkt auf, nutzt aber zusätzlich zwei oben aufliegende Lamellenkühlblöcke,
die zudem mit einer 6-mm-Heatpipe verbunden sind. Das funktioniert am Ende so grandios, dass man die Teile glatt in die Frostkammer schickt."

Kann das ganze aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen, die Spannungswandlertemperaturen sind auch unter Volllast mehr als im grünen (#notNvidia ) Bereich.

Der Punkt mit dem BIOS ist natürlich ein Vorteil der Strix, dürfte aber nur die wenigsten Käufer tangieren.
Man darf nicht immer von Leuten wie hier im Thread ausgehen. 99% Prozent der Käufer wenden kein BIOS flashen.

Hier im Thread hatte vor kurzem jemand einen Wasserkühler für die kurze Platine der Puls verlinkt.
Find den Beitrage leider gerade nicht, könnte aber auch für die Nano gewesen sein. Außer man plant den Umbau auf Wakü von an Anfang an, dann spricht nix gegen die Strix.


----------



## Downsampler (17. November 2018)

Die Strix ist momentan einfach günstiger. Für 359 bekommt man die, Pulse kostet 399. 

Und kühl ist was anderes. Schau dir mal die Bilder mit der Thermokamera an. Das Teil wird erschreckend heiß auf engem Raum. Custom Wakü hab ich nicht, wenn ich meine AIO von der 5870 draufschnallen kann, um so besser. Das funktioniert bei der Pulse nicht.

Und das mit dem BIOS tangiert mich sehr wohl.


----------



## bath92 (17. November 2018)

Und morgen gibt es die Puls wieder für 349€. 
Wir sollten jetzt alle Pros und Contras der Karten durch haben. 

Edit: Noch ein Link zu den Temperaturen der Strix: Heiße Feinkost für Veganer: Asus RX Vega64 Strix OC im Test

So jetzt aber genug Internet für Heute.


----------



## Downsampler (17. November 2018)

Kann sein. Stand heute ist bei mir: Fallout 76 läuft nicht -> schwarze Texturen BUG - alle Leute mit älteren Karten haben das - wann und ob es überhaupt gefixt wird ist ungewiss, Underworld Ascension läuft nicht -> 25 FPS am Start, geht man ein paar Schritte laufen irgendwelche Effekte ab und das Spiel kackt ab, Divinity OS 2 läuft mit 20 FPS. 

Vor 2 Wochen hatte ich die Games noch nicht und alles war toll mit der 5870.


----------



## Downsampler (17. November 2018)

bath92 schrieb:


> Und morgen gibt es die Puls wieder für 349€.
> Wir sollten jetzt alle Pros und Contras der Karten durch haben.
> 
> Edit: Noch ein Link zu den Temperaturen der Strix: Heiße Feinkost für Veganer: Asus RX Vega64 Strix OC im Test
> ...



Hm ok. Das sieht übel aus. Die 64er haut aber viel mehr Strom durch, muß man bedenken. Und der Takt ist auch nicht schlecht mit 1650 MHz. Die frisst bestimmt 400 Watt mit dem ganzen System. Das ist irgendwie genau das Gegenteil von dem, was ich mit der Vega beabsichtige. 

Ich hatte mal eine 4870 X2. Die war genauso. Heiß, laut wie ein Fön und hatte einen Gesamtverbrauch wie diese Karte. 3 Monate hab ich das mit der Ausgehalten und dann hab ich sie verscherbelt.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. November 2018)

Zum Thema Stromverbrauch:

Ich finde, da ist viel interessanter was sie im Standby verbraucht.  98% der Zeit, die mein Rechner läuft, verwende ich ihn zum arbeiten, für Youtube/Netflix/... , zum Musik hören, oder sonstwas.

Wieviel sie dann in den seltenen Zeiten verbraucht, in denen sie tatsächlich unter Volllast läuft, ist dagegen gar nicht so spannend. Ich finde es auch bescheuert dort die Leistung zu reduzieren um irgendwelche Verbrauchswerte zu erreichen ... 

Das vergleiche ich immer gerne mit dem Besitz eines Sportwagens: Im Alltag soll er effizient sein, aber wenn ich einmal im Jahr auf die Nordschleife fahre und Spaß haben will, möchte ich nicht auf Leistung verzichten um einmalig zwei Liter Sprit zu sparen.


----------



## Gurdi (17. November 2018)

Locuza schrieb:


> Prinzipiell schöne Ausführung, ich erinnere aber dezent erneut daran sich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster zu lehnen, Stichwort FP16 oder VSR bei Wolfenstein II oder Tensor-Cores bei BFV oder nun funktionierende Primitive Shader oder...
> Es ist ein Patent und stellt nicht garantiert ein Konzept vor, welches AMD genauso oder überhaupt für die Zukunft umsetzen wird, ebenso kann man nicht direkt ableiten, wann eine entsprechende Umsetzung kommt.
> Entsprechend sind sinngemäß all die Behauptungen wie: "So arbeitet das Ganze jetzt, völlig neu aufgezogen, dass alte System kann man vergessen" etc. viel zu weitgehend.



Interessant. Ich soll also keine Ableitungen herbei führen aus dem Konzept und du schon? Wenn du deine Comments ala "its death Jim" ,deine nette Parodie mit  Darpa  oder beim Thema Wolfenstein 2 VSR beziehst du direkt die Mesh Shader mit ein.Wenn du das dann als seriöse Beiträge  zum Thema siehst die dann auf genau keiner Grundlage basieren außer auf einer Vermutung 

Könnte man auch als "weit aus dem Fenster lehne" interpretieren. 
*Weder habe ich diese neue Herangehensweise mit irgendwelchen Zahlen in Form von Verbesserungen in % noch irgendein Datum verknüpft.*
Diskussionsgrundlage waren und sind die Primitve Shader, wenn man das etwas in der History verfolgt sieht man wie die Arbeitsweise nach und nach umgestellt wurde. Das kann man ganz leicht an einer Zeitachse verfolgen wenn man sich die Änderungen bzgl. des von dir verwendeten Patents anschaut und via Zeitachse über z.B. den März und Juni weiterverfolgt bis zur letzten Änderung.

Den ganzen Krams muss ich ja jetzt nicht hier rein kopieren um das glaubhaft darzulegen.

Die Freischaltung des Primtive Binnings hat wohl kaum etwas damit zu tun das nach zig Monaten jemand die Erleuchtung bekommen hat das er fast nirgends signifikant Leistung kostet( weit aus dem Fenster und so).
Am Linuxtreiber arbeiten eigentlich überall AMD Mitarbeiter mit, da man sich entschlossen hat den eigenen Treiber aufzugeben und mit der Community zusammen zu arbeiten.

Es ist wohl eher Voraussetzung für den Einsatz der automatisch kompilierten Compute Shader da hier der DSBR eine entscheidende Rolle spielt durch sein Mitwirken außerdem macht es keinen Sinn auf nicht sichtbare Objekte das verfahren anzuwenden. Der DSBR entmüllt hier also schon mal fleissig.
In Verbindung mit der Ankündigung der "neuen Geometrie Pipeline" sowie
weitergehend  Änderungen am Ring Buffer sowie der Allocation der Shader lässt das durchaus den Schluss zu das hier durchgreifender Änderungen erfolgt sind. Ob das jetzt erst bei den neuen Vegas oder Navi verwendet wird oder überhaupt nicht zum Einsatz kommt kann aktuell niemand mit Sicherheit sagen. Die Spatzen der "Red faction" Pfeiffen aber auch aus anderen Richtungen von den Dächern, daher denke ich das wir die nächsten Monate was sehen werden, wenn es nicht sogar schon lauffähig im mac Treiber enthalten ist. Tests dazu sollten wohl bald vorliegen.
Der Dezembertreiber bei AMD trägt traditionell durchgreifende Veränderungen unterschiedlichster Form. Eine SPEKULATION darauf ist also nicht all zu weit hergeholt, wenn auch optimistisch.

Den wurscht mit FP 16 und den Tensors brauchen wir hier nun wirklich nicht wieder aufwärmen, niemand weiß was die Tensors auf der Metaebene machen. Gelegentliche Space Invaders hat zumindest noch kein Chip vorher produziert. Man kann wohl auf Basis dezidierter Argumente eine Argumentation führen ohne den anderen hinten rum lächerlich wirken zu lassen wie du es gerne machst. Spekulationen in einem solchen Bereich bleiben schlicht nicht aus, es geht gar nicht ohne.

*Fakt ist, die automatisch kompilierten Compute Shader basieren auf der klassischen Renderpipeline, das ist EINDEUTIG ersichtlich. Ebenfalls klar ist das hier der TREIBER die Aufgabe übernimmt.*
Der Begriff Primitive Shader ist in dem Zusammenhang dann eher ein Schlagwort um das Thema aufzugreifen, man kann sich vielleicht daran stören, man kann es aber auch lassen.

Der Vorteil liegt auch nicht nur im Culling sondern wie ich zitiert habe auch an der Möglichkeiten Aufgaben zu parallelisieren, was ein feiner aber entscheidender Unterschied ist.


> One advantage of the generated shader programs is that each such shader program can process multiple vertices at the same time. When executed on a highly parallel architecture such as the one described with respect to Figure 2, each instance (e.g., each work-item) of the shader program can process multiple vertices.




*@Moonshot: HotSpot Temps zum neuen Morpheus würden mich "brennend" interessieren.*


----------



## Downsampler (17. November 2018)

rumpeLson schrieb:


> Ich hatte letztens das Pad ebenfalls ausgetauscht und kann auch nur gutes berichten. Hab keine genauen Messwerte, aber selbst bei 918 mv sind die Temperaturen der VRMs so um 6-8 Grad niedriger als vorher. Ansonsten finde ich sind die Lüfter bei erhöhter Drehzahl (bei mir 1900 statt 1450) zwar hörbar, aber nicht störend (subjektiv).
> Kann die Karte, sofern man ggf. bereit ist das Kühlpad zu ersetzen, definitiv weiter empfehlen. Die Möglichkeit, sofern Samsung Speicher verbaut ist,  das 64er-Bios zu flashen ist ein zusätzlicher Bonus.



Welchen HBM hast du denn verbaut? Samsung oder Hynix?


----------



## DerLachs (17. November 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Jag deine Config durch den BeQuiet Netzteilrechner  Da kommt am ehesten raus was BeQuiet empfiehlt wenn du schon eines aus der Richtung willst


Laut Rechner reichen 450 Watt, aber das kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.


----------



## Sinus3000 (17. November 2018)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Stromverbrauch:
> Ich finde, da ist viel interessanter was sie im Standby verbraucht.  98% der Zeit, die mein Rechner läuft, verwende ich ihn zum arbeiten, für Youtube/Netflix/... , zum Musik hören, oder sonstwas.



Genau darum gehst mir auch. Im IDL und unter Windows soll sie leise sein und wenig Strom verbrauchen. Die paar Stunden, die ich in der Woche noch zum Spielen Zeit habe, darf die Karte es dann auch mal krachen lassen. Trage dann eh Headphones die etwas dämpfen.  Muss ja trotzdem kein Düsenjet sein. Aber halt im IDL leise und nicht so stromdurstig.

Meine jetzige HD 6950 habe ich zum Surfen stabil auf 77/68 MHz (Chip/RAM)bei 0.898 Volt untervoltet. Zum Filme schauen hat sie ein Profil mit 250/150 MHz bei 0.898 Volt. Nur zum Spielen darf sie von der Leine und ist OC dann bei 840/1275 MHz bei 1.063 Volt.
In dieser Richtung möchte ich auch gerne mit der Vega verfahren.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (17. November 2018)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Laut Rechner reichen 450 Watt, aber das kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.



Die stimmen schon^^ Schau dir aber mal die empfohlenen Netzteile an. 500-550 Watt. 450 ist der Verbrauch. Mir ging es darum ob dein gewünschtes NT in den Empfehlungen ist. Dein Problem ist, dass die Peaks die 450 sprengen. BeQuiet Netzteile können das in der Regel ab, ich würde mich aber nicht drauf verlassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schau mal da. Ich hab jetzt in Ermangelung besseren Wissens nen Ryzen genommen. So 75-80% Auslastung ist gut, dann hast du noch genug Puffer.

PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Red Dragon im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase

Das kommt auch in Zahlen ca. hin. Für's Bild ich hab 630 mit ner Vega 64.


----------



## rumpeLson (17. November 2018)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Welchen HBM hast du denn verbaut? Samsung oder Hynix?



Samsung. Aber keine Ahnung wie hoch die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür ist..


----------



## DerLachs (17. November 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Die stimmen schon^^ Schau dir aber mal die empfohlenen Netzteile an. 500-550 Watt. 450 ist der Verbrauch. Mir ging es darum ob dein gewünschtes NT in den Empfehlungen ist. Dein Problem ist, dass die Peaks die 450 sprengen. BeQuiet Netzteile können das in der Regel ab, ich würde mich aber nicht drauf verlassen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hatte 2x Sata und den Ryzen 5 2600 angegeben und als Kauftipp das SFX L Power | 500W angezeigt bekommen.  Sobald ich auf 4x Sata gehe, wird mir das Dark Power 550 empfohlen.  
Ich bin vom Straight Power 11 mit 550 Watt ausgegangen und überrascht, dass die 450 Watt Version (bei 2x Sata ) auch reichen soll. Damit hätte ich 83 % Auslastung, aber ich glaube, ich nehme lieber einen Puffer und damit die 550 Watt.  Ich danke dir für deine Hilfe.


----------



## Gurdi (17. November 2018)

Mal ein paar konkrete Beispiele zum Gesamtverbrauch. Testobjekt hier war die Giga56 eingestellt auf 280 Watt ASIC was in etwa eine ASIC von 240Watt bei einer normalen Karte wäre wie der Puls oder Dragon.
Der 6700k ist übertaktet und mein System ist vollgestopft mit 4 Festplatten, 2 BluRay Laufwerken ner Soundkarte mit zusätzlichem 12V sowie 5 Lüftern. Bei Sniper Elite sieht man den Verbrauch Gesamtsystem mit wenig Prozessorlast, bei Vermintide 2 arbeitet der Prozzi nahe an 100%.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Empfehlen würde ich dennoch 600-650 Watt bei einem Neukauf.


----------



## Locuza (18. November 2018)

@ Gurdi

Ich weiß das ich hier eine kaputte Schallplatte bin, aber mir wären Ableitungen die klar als Spekulation formuliert sind und nicht als Fakt lieb, wenn die Grundlage ansonsten viel zu dünn ausfällt und das wäre schon alles was nötig wäre, um deinen Beitrag richtig zu positionieren.  
Deswegen habe ich auch FP16 genannt oder VSR bei Wolfenstein II, wo du auch schon vorab deine Spekulationen als Fakten niedergeschrieben hast. 
Auch bei Battlefield V gab es gleich einen Batzen aus Zeug, wo du dir alles Möglichen in Bezug auf die Tensor-Cores aus den Fingern gesaugt hast und dann selber zugegeben hast, dass du kein Material gefunden hast, um deine Ausführungen zu untermauern. 

Das gleiche persönliche Problem habe ich mit Matty, der noch explizit sagt das er keine Lust hat sauber zu trennen und das Konjunktiv zu verwenden, dass dann ständig falsche Behauptungen stehen ist scheinbar egal. 
Ich bin nicht gierig danach jemanden lächerlich aussehen zu lassen, aber diese Flanke öffnet jeder, welcher sich zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnt und keine oder nur schwache Belege vorzuweisen hat.
Da ich ständig im Forum bin fällt es mir dann natürlich auf, wenn ein Schema wiederholt vorkommt und dann bin ich automatisch kritischer, weil ich aus Erfahrung weiß was früher hinter den Behauptungen stand.

----

Meine Behauptungen basieren selten auf unwahrscheinlichen Vermutungen, wo ich keine Belege dafür vorweisen könnte, jeder ist auch herzlich eingeladen mich zu "überführen", ich lerne gerne etwas dazu oder stehe zu meinem Fehler und das kam natürlich auch häufiger vor.


> Interessant. Ich soll also keine Ableitungen herbei führen aus dem Konzept und du schon? Wenn du deine Comments ala "its death Jim" oder deine nette Parodie mit Darpa als seriösen Beitrag dann zum Thema siehst die dann auf genau keiner Grundlage basieren außer auf einer Vermutung



Ich habe z.B. nicht lange bevor AMD Vega überhaupt vorgestellt hat nur auf der Basis von Patenten behauptet, wie es jetzt oder in naher Zukunft bei der Hardware aussehen wird. 
Meine Ableitungen basieren im Nachhinein auf mehreren Grundlagen. 

1. Den Patenten von AMD. 
2. Den öffentlichen Treibern von AMD.
3. Das White-Paper und Marketingmaterial von AMD.

Somit kann man mehrere Dinge in einen Vergleich stellen und sich relativ solide ausmalen wie es im Prinzip aussieht und ich nehme hier auch Abstand absolut zu behaupten, dass es genau so ist, wie ich es mir vorstelle. 
Was die Zukunft angeht trenne ich sauber(er) Spekulationen von Tatsachen, man weiß es ja nicht, dass sagst du selber, also wieso sollte man behaupten das es "jetzt" schon so ist oder bald so auftaucht? 

----

Die Behauptung "_it's dead_ _Jim_" kommt auch nicht aus einer dünnen Seifenblase.  
AMD hat Primitive Shader von Anfang an mit Vega beworben, sofort zum Launch hieß es das es nicht aktiv ist und AMDs dünne Kommunikation, mit Widersprüchen von Mitarbeitern, hat dazu geführt das man nicht genau wusste, ob da jetzt ein ein automatisches Treiberupdate kommt oder Entwickler explizite APIs benötigen bzw. Beides. 
Nun haben Redakteure wie Marc Sauter auf dem Techday 2018 im Janguar in Erfahrung bringen wollen, dass die Pläne vom impliziten/automatischen Treiberteil gestorben sind und AMD hat eine Folie veröffentlicht, wo es heißt Primitive Shader brauchen API-Anpassungen:
AMD stellt eigenen Entwicklungspfad fuer Primitive Shader ein (2. Update) - Hardwareluxx

Und der eigentliche Kicker ist der Mailaustausch mit einem AMD-Entwickler, wo im August 2018 (das ist keine 4 Monate her) die Aussage fiel, dass NGG nicht von GFX9/Vega unterstützt wird:
Re: Making a GDS Allocation for NGG

Du kannst mir hier zwar vorwerfen etwas als Tod zu deklarieren, bevor es höchst offiziell von AMDs PR-Abteilung kommt, aber es gibt mehrere Anhaltspunkte für meine Anmerkung auf die ich mich beziehen kann. 

----

Mit DARPA das gleiche, auf den letzten Seiten ist die Diskussion mit dem DSBR nicht an dir vorbeigegangen, Primitive Binning hat nichts direkt mit Primitive Shadern/NGG zu tun, sondern damit wie der DSBR arbeitet, um Pixelarbeit zu sparen, nicht Geometrie. 
Da bezog ich mich auf mehrere Folien (eine von AMD selber). 

Und ich habe es irgendwo auch mal erwähnt, aber AMD arbeitet nicht am öffentlichen Vulkan-Treiber RADV (User Mode Driver) mit, alles was die Entwickler machen ist nicht durch AMD motiviert. 
Anders sieht die Situation beim offenen OpenGL-Treiber RadeonSI (User Mode Driver) aus, dort arbeiten unabhängige Entwickler und AMD-Entwickler selber am Treiber und dort war Primitive Binning schon im September 2017 für Raven Ridge und Vega10 aktiv:
[Mesa-dev] [PATCH 3/3] radeonsi/gfx9: implement primitive binning

Im Oktober wurde es wegen einigen Problemfällen für Vega10 wieder deaktiviert: 
[Mesa-dev] [PATCH] radeonsi: disable primitive binning on Vega10

AMD arbeitet alleine an ihrem offenen Vulkan-Treiber AMDVLK (User Mode Driver), wovon sie auch eine proprietäre Fassung für Linux ausliefern mit einem anderem Shader-Compiler, welcher geschlossen ist und auch unter Windows verwendet wird. 
Den alten OpenGL User Mode Driver hat AMD auch nicht aufgegeben, sondern liefert sowohl einen geschlossen OpenGL, als auch Vulkan-Treiber, als Pro-Paket aus. 
Wenn man spekulieren möchte, könnte es sein das langfristig AMD irgendwann den geschlossen Treiber durch einen auf Basis von RadeonSI ersetzt (welcher mir Pro-Anpassungen nach wie vor geschlossen ausfallen könnte), AMD hat dafür einige notwendige Schritte umgesetzt, wie die Bereitstellung von einem Compatibility-Profile. 
Bezüglich des Vulkan-Treibers bleibt in ferner Zukunft vielleicht auch nur ein ganz offener Stack übrig, den geschlossenen Shader-Compiler will man langfristig durch den Offenen ersetzen, der Offene ist aber performancetechnisch noch nicht so gut, wie der Geschlossene. 

Was AMD aber seit Jahren wirklich ersetzt hat ist ein alter Kernel-Mode-Treiber für Radeons, ab GCN3 gibt es standardmäßig den offenen Kerneltreiber AMDGPU von AMD. 
Das nur als kleiner Exkurs nebenbei. 

----

Die Spatzen der Red Faction kannst du übrigens gerne zitieren, wenn es mehr als Horns/ATIR290-Blödsinn ist, dann wäre es interessant. 
Spekulationen bezüglich eines neuen Mega-Treiberns Ende des Jahres gab es auch letztes Jahr, nun kann man das gleiche wiederholen, aber meine Position ist dank des Mailaustauschs ersichtlich. 

Wenn du denkst das AMD einfach ein ganz anderes Konzept umsetzt, dann ist es natürlich völlig legitim so eine Spekulation zu nennen, solange es offensichtlich ist, dass es sich um eine Vermutung handelt. 
Ich zumindest würde anders vermuten und nicht von einem simplen Treiberupdate ausgehen, weil rein von der groben Beschreibung hätte man das prinzipiell seit Jahren für alle GPUs umsetzen können, call me surprised when it should really happen and even for several GCN generations.

Jedenfalls bin ich jeden Fall eine die Person die sich am Begriff Primitive Shader oder Compute Culling Shader aufhängt, rein von der Arbeitsweise sind es nämlich unterschiedliche Implementierungen.
Wenn man eine andere Methode den gleichen Ausdruck gibt, muss man das natürlich auch klar erörtern, damit klar ist was gemeint ist. 
Ich denke bisher habe ich es aber soweit verstanden und nicht verwechselt.


----------



## Gurdi (18. November 2018)

Ausgehend von einer solchen Grundlage kann ich damit arbeiten. In den Punkten sind wir uns einig. Ich bin zwar kein freund davon jedes Mal an Formulierungen zu knabbern, aber im Grunde stimme ich dir zu das man sauber formulieren sollte. Wobei das hier im Eifer des Forums durchaus stellenweise schwierig wird da hier unterschiedliche Pratagonisten zur Stelle sind.

Wie bereits erwähnt sehe ich den Ansatz sogar sehr skeptisch, denn er ist fast schon zu schön um wahr zu sein. Hinzu kommt das mir diese Vorgehensweise überaus fehleranfällig erscheint. Ob man das zum laufen bekommt da muss man wirklich einige Fragezeichen hinter setzen. Andererseits wurde da offenbar ein gewaltiger Aufwand rein gesteckt, fraglich warum man sich diesen sonst gemacht hätte. Wenn man es für zu unreif gehalten hätte dann wäre man wahrscheinlich vorsichtiger gewesen.

Wirklich optimistisch bin ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, interessiert aber durchaus.

Ich denke wir können uns auf dieser Grundlage einigen.


----------



## Olstyle (18. November 2018)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Eine Frage noch, dann bin ich erstmal wieder ruhig.  Welches Netzteil sollte man sich holen? Ist das Straight Power E11 550W ausreichend? Ich bin auch für andere Vorschläge offen. Ansonsten verziehe ich mich auch gerne in die Netzteil-Threads.


Echte 550W reichen für jede Single-GPU+ CPU Kombi vollkommen aus. Mehr willst du auch mit Luft wirklich nicht kühlen.


Stryke7 schrieb:


> Das vergleiche ich immer gerne mit dem Besitz eines Sportwagens: Im Alltag soll er effizient sein, aber wenn ich einmal im Jahr auf die Nordschleife fahre und Spaß haben will, möchte ich nicht auf Leistung verzichten um einmalig zwei Liter Sprit zu sparen


Mein Sport(licher) Wagen verbraucht leider auch in der Stadt 2-3l mehr, und das kenne ich von Fahrern ähnlicher Modelle nicht anders. Also hinkt der Vergleich leider etwas.
GPUs bekommen das in der Regel glücklicherweise etwas besser hin.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (18. November 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Echte 550W reichen für jede Single-GPU+ CPU Kombi vollkommen aus. Mehr willst du auch mit Luft wirklich nicht kühlen.
> 
> Mein Sport(licher) Wagen verbraucht leider auch in der Stadt 2-3l mehr, und das kenne ich von Fahrern ähnlicher Modelle nicht anders. Also hinkt der Vergleich leider etwas.
> GPUs bekommen das in der Regel glücklicherweise etwas besser hin.



Naja, mit nem 9900k und ner Vega, nem FX 9xxx und ner Vega oder irgendeiner CPU und einer Vega 64 wäre ich vorsichtig^^


----------



## Olstyle (18. November 2018)

Ohne OC geht auch das klar. Selbst wenn man 200W+300W annimmt lässt das noch genug Raum für Festplatten etc. Die ganzen Schrott NTs haben nur dafür gesorgt dass gerade Graka-Hersteller gerne viel zu viel empfehlen um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein.
Mein 550er (Seasonic G-Series) durfte z.B. zur Faltwoche testweise mal HD7970+GTX1080+i7 3960X ertragen, wobei beide Karten etwas OC bekommen haben. Auch das lief noch.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (18. November 2018)

Ist beib mir nicht die Hersteller-Empfehlung, die wäre glaube ich 700 Watt  Ich wäre speziell bei Vega 64 einfach vorsichtig. Die Karte hat ein paar ganz komische Peaks und ein 600-650 Watt PSU kostet idR. nicht so enorm viel mehr. Und wenn ich Empfehlungen abgeb will ich auch, dass die sicher funktionieren.

600w für ne Vega 64 sind ok wenn es ein gutes Netzteil ist (Was für mich BeQuiet oder Seasonic heißt). Bei einer 56 reichen 550w.

Der Anhang Kollege xD


----------



## gaussmath (18. November 2018)

Seasonic Titanium lässt sich über der Spezifikation betreiben übrigens. Mein Threadripper System kann unter Vollast OC locker die 600 Watt Schallmauer durchbrechen. Wenn man sich die Effizienzkurven  anschaut, liegt das Maximum meistens so bei 50-60%. Man sollte also so kaufen, dass das Netzteil doppelt so viel leistet, wie der Standardworkload zieht. Wenn man krasse Peaks/Ausreißer hat im Alltag, dann braucht man Reserven. Das wäre bei mir Zocken und Computing gleichzeitig.


----------



## Olstyle (18. November 2018)

Die Peaks muss sowieso die Sekundärseite über Pufferkondensatoren abfangen, da macht die theoretische Leistung keinen Unterschied. So schnell regelt auch das modernste NT nicht nach.
Dass es mit der Effizienz nach den 50% Last signifikant runter geht ist auch so ein altes Märchen. Da reden wir von ein paar Punkten. Die Anlaufkurve dadrunter, in der man sich bei der vorgeschlagenen Auslegung dann quasi immer im Dekstopbetrieb befindet, ist was den Verbrauch an geht viel entscheidender.
Z.B. das E11:
be quiet! Straight Power 11 im Test - Jetzt noch effizienter und noch leiser? - Effizienz und Leistungsdaten (3/10)
Wobei die 5% Effizienz da schon sehr gut ist, eine Menge ältere, auch Gold zertifizierte, Modelle sehe da noch Recht traurig aus.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (18. November 2018)

Wie gesagt xD Schau mal in den vorherigen Anhang xD

Aber mal ernsthaft. 50w Puffer sind finde ich zu knapp. So 100w sind so die sichere Seite. Aber über das Thema lasse ich gerne mit mir streiten. Wie knapp ein PSU bemessen sein darf ist am Ende des Tages Geschmacksache. Ich wollte mit dem Anhang nur eben mal deine Aussage zerstreuen. So ein FX 9590 frisst nämlich eben fast 300 Watt. Da wirds knapp für die 550 Watt mit ner Vega 64. Ein i7 9900k frisst auch gerne mal über 200.

Um die Effizienz ging es mir übrigens nicht. Nur 95% ackernde Stromkomponenten tun mir leid^^


----------



## gaussmath (18. November 2018)

Ja, das stimmt, die Kurve ist stark asymmetrisch. Aber dennoch, Optimum ist Optimum, auch wenn es nur 2-3% sind.


----------



## Olstyle (18. November 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt xD Schau mal in den vorherigen Anhang xD


Selbst da musstest du noch mit mehr Festplatten und ner Pumpe nachhelfen um die 600W zu knacken  .
Aber ja, Absolutismen haben natürlich immer ihre Grenzen. Gerade in deinem Beispiel sind wir dann definitiv auch an dem von mir am Anfang genannten Punkte von "das willst du mit Luft nicht kühlen".


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (18. November 2018)

Jaaa, der 9590 wurde glaube ich mit AIO geliefert xD


----------



## openSUSE (18. November 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Z.B. das E11:
> be quiet! Straight Power 11 im Test - Jetzt noch effizienter und noch leiser? - Effizienz und Leistungsdaten (3/10)
> Wobei die 5% Effizienz da schon sehr gut ist, eine Menge ältere, auch Gold zertifizierte, Modelle sehe da noch Recht traurig aus.


Aber im niedrigen Belastungsbereich ist die Effizienzangabe für Elektrotechnische Laien vollkommen irreführend.
Wenn extrem effizient und extrem uneffizient als differenz (im niedrigen Belastungsbereich) ledeglich ca 5W stehen so ist dies schlicht und ergreifend irrelevant. Es spart nichts, weder bei den Stromkosten noch bei der Wärmeentwicklung.


----------



## Gurdi (18. November 2018)

Fallout 76 im Test: Postapokalypse mit VSync und FPS-Limit - ComputerBase


----------



## DerLachs (18. November 2018)

Ich werde mein Glück mit 550 Watt versuchen.


----------



## ATIR290 (18. November 2018)

RX Vega 64 Referenz mit Noctua A12 x 25 in der Front,-  als Unterstützung für Frischluft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (18. November 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> RX Vega 64 Referenz mit Noctua A12 x 25 in der Front,-  als Unterstützung für Frischluft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na immerhin, wenigstens bist du jetzt von der Schmorgrenze weg. Scheint sich ja doch gelohnt zu haben.


----------



## Dunnlock (18. November 2018)

Hmm, ich eröffne mal die Spekulationen warum auf einmal 12-14 FPS mehr im Benschmark von AC:Origin auftauchen.
Ich weis es nämlich nicht.


----------



## ATIR290 (18. November 2018)

@Gurdi

Welche Schorgrenze meintest denn genau
die HBM oder GPU Temperatur
So bleibe ich knapp unter 80 Grad, sollten vielleicht gar die 2400+ U/Min reichen, werde dies noch austesten.

Ein weiterer Lüfter beim View 27  ganz unten solte nochmals 2 bis 3 Grad bringen dürfen.


----------



## rumpeLson (18. November 2018)

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr so mit der Hotspot-Temp gemacht? Ich hab letztens bei meiner Asus Vega 56 das Kühlpad gewechselt und die Wärmeleitpaste durch die Kryonaut ersetzt. 
Die GPU Temperatur liegt seither bei 918mv so bei 57 Grad und der Hotspot wird etwa 70 Grad warm. Bei 975mv klettert die GPU Temperatur so auf 60 Grad und der Hotspot liegt dann schon fast bei 80 Grad. 
Sind die 80 Grad hier noch vertretbar? Könnte es helfen stattdessen mal die MasterGel Maker zu testen?


----------



## Gurdi (18. November 2018)

rumpeLson schrieb:


> Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr so mit der Hotspot-Temp gemacht? Ich hab letztens bei meiner Asus Vega 56 das Kühlpad gewechselt und die Wärmeleitpaste durch die Kryonaut ersetzt.
> Die GPU Temperatur liegt seither bei 918mv so bei 57 Grad und der Hotspot wird etwa 70 Grad warm. Bei 975mv klettert die GPU Temperatur so auf 60 Grad und der Hotspot liegt dann schon fast bei 80 Grad.
> Sind die 80 Grad hier noch vertretbar? Könnte es helfen stattdessen mal die MasterGel Maker zu testen?



20 Grad Differenz sind nichts ungewöhnliches. Wenn du eh schon die Kryonaut verwendest muss du nicht wirklich noch die Maker nehmen.

@ATIR:Meine die GPU Temp

@Dunlock:Schau ich mir mal an.


----------



## Zwock7420 (18. November 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> So ein FX 9590 frisst nämlich eben fast 300 Watt. Da wirds knapp für die 550 Watt mit ner Vega 64.



Ich habe tatsächlich ein System mit Vega 64 und 9590 (allcore 5 GHZ) incl Custom Loop mit Aquastream am laufen, daher kann ich das absolut bestätigen!  Und das rannte auch anfangs, als die Vega neu war, mit einem 500w Superflower Fanless Netzteil, und zwar absolut stabil, allerdings natürlich damals noch ohne OC.

Ich hatte absolut keinen Bammel das so rennen zu lassen, der Kühlkörper vom Netzteil ist grad mal handwarm geworden, aber OC hab ich mich trotzdem nicht getraut.  Bin dann auf ein Silverstone 850W umgestiegen, was jetzt wahrscheinlich neben der Vega und der HDD die Einzige Hardware wird, die mit in mein neues System umzieht...


----------



## RX480 (19. November 2018)

8GB XFX Radeon RX 590 Fatboy Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RX 590 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,

259,-€  

Hat jemand bestellt und kann Was dazu sagen, ob das Spielebundle fehlt ?


----------



## RX480 (19. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Fallout 76 im Test: Postapokalypse mit VSync und FPS-Limit - ComputerBase



Mal noch z.Vgl. GameGPU. (auch mit 2700x) Hier sind die min fps bei der Ti besser.(Hatte mich schon über CB gewundert.)
Die Szenenauswahl ist halt in jedem Review unterschiedlich. Das geht dann zugunsten/zulasten XY aus. In FO76 steht Vega gut da bei CB. Das geht aber auch andersrum.
Gerade CB macht manchmal echt WORST CASE Geschichten, z.Bsp. bei W2 ohne das nochmal bei den Tech-Reviews anzugeben.
(W2 wc wurde in den 2070er Reviews verwendet, so das die Vegas rel. schlecht dastehen)

Da sollte man unbedingt mehrere Reviews anschauen, falls man den Kauf der Graka auf ein Spiel fokussieren möchte.


----------



## Gurdi (19. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Mal noch z.Vgl. GameGPU. (auch mit 2700x) Hier sind die min fps bei der Ti besser.(Hatte mich schon über CB gewundert.)
> Die Szenenauswahl ist halt in jedem Review unterschiedlich.



Min Fps sind nicht gleich Frametimes sind nicht gleich P99


----------



## hugo-03 (19. November 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Warum nicht die Prime Serie?



wenn ich das richtig sehe zahle ich dann 70€ mehr damit ich von Platin Zertifikat auf Titan komme (immer hin ca 50% mehr)?


----------



## RX480 (19. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Min Fps sind nicht gleich Frametimes sind nicht gleich P99



Das wäre dann bei GameGPU eher die 99,9, was eigentlich noch schlechter sein müsste.


----------



## Gurdi (19. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das wäre dann bei GameGPU eher die 99,9, was eigentlich noch schlechter sein müsste.



Game GPU taugt nichts, ich habe dazu schon mal was anhand von Pathfinder als Beispiel geschrieben.


----------



## RX480 (19. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Game GPU taugt nichts, ich habe dazu schon mal was anhand von Pathfinder als Beispiel geschrieben.



Wenn man ne kleine CPU hat ist es aber trotzdem interessant, weil man dort die passende CPU einstellen kann.
Was interessiert mich so eine Mörder-CPU, wie die meisten Reviewer verwenden.

Genauso müssten die DX12- Tests mit ner kleinen(normalen) CPU gemacht werden.


----------



## Gurdi (19. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wenn man ne kleine CPU hat ist es aber trotzdem interessant, weil man dort die passende CPU einstellen kann.
> Was interessiert mich so eine Mörder-CPU, wie die meisten Reviewer verwenden.
> 
> Genauso müssten die DX12- Tests mit ner kleinen(normalen) CPU gemacht werden.



Ja ist schön und gut in der Theorie, du glaubst aber doch nicht ernsthaft das die Seite binnen 1-2 Tagen 24 CPU´s in Kombination mit 27 GPU´s in 3 Auflösungen durch nen Benchrun haut oder?
Dazu noch vermeintliche Speichertests etc.....


----------



## RX480 (19. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja ist schön und gut in der Theorie, du glaubst aber doch nicht ernsthaft das die Seite binnen 1-2 Tagen 24 CPU´s in Kombination mit 27 GPU´s in 3 Auflösungen durch nen Benchrun haut oder?
> Dazu noch vermeintliche Speichertests etc.....



Wie auch immer, die Tendenz ist ablesbar.
Wenn man die CPU`s kennt, wird man sicher nur Gruppe 1+2+3+4+5+6+7+8 testen, weil man ungefähr weiß , wo die Limits los gehen.
z. Bsp. 4x Intel und 4x AMD, je nach Architektur und Coreanzahl .

Und die kleinen älteren Grakas könnte man gar in uralten Rechnern  rumstehen haben, wo es sich nicht lohnt Diese mit Heutigen CPU´s zu testen.

Wenn dann der Tester nur 1/8  von Raff  oder Wolfgang kostet geht entsprechend mehr mit mehr Personal.


----------



## Gurdi (19. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, die Tendenz ist ablesbar.
> (wenn man die CPU`s kennt, wird man sicher nur Gruppe 1+2+3+4+5+6+7+8 testen, weil man ungefähr weiß , wo die Limits los gehen.
> z. Bsp. 4x Intel und 4x AMD, je nach Architektur und Coreanzahl )
> 
> Und die kleinen älteren Grakas könnte man gar in uralten Rechnern  rumstehen haben, wo es sich nicht lohnt Diese mit Heutigen CPU´s zu testen.



Naja aber ein Benchmark muss schon nachvollziehbar sein und mit einem exakt definierten Testsystem. Irgendwelche Kalkulationen mögen ein ganz  netter Orientierungswert für einen Laien sein, aber in dem Kontext dieses Forums hier in meinen Augen völlig unbrauchbar. Um die Benchmarks zu machen die gameGPU da anzeigt müsste man annähernd *1800 Benchruns *machen.....


----------



## RX480 (19. November 2018)

Nur gut, das ich nur ein Laie bin und auch mal nach meiner alten CPU schauen darf. 
(da reicht mir auch eine evtl. geringere Benchquali)

apropos "Kontext dieses Forums"
Die Freitagsdiskussion zu DSBR war da eigentlich too much für die Fertig-PC-Käufer und Selbstbauer.
Hätte auch gereicht zu sagen "Abschalten von DSBR" kostet  Bandbreite. (vor allem in 4k mit HBM@Stock)
In guru3d wurden nähmlich nur Games mit aktivem DSBR (W2+FH4) erwähnt. 
Nur Bildzeitungsreporter wie Onna(guru3d) und sein Follower Atir/Horn/BernieAti machen dann aus Verlieren ein Gewinnen.
Gehen wir also in Zukunft bitte weiter davon aus, das AMD das DSBR aktiv lässt und wir nichts Verlieren.
Und zu PS ist  zu wenig Offizielles bekannt . PUNKT.
(trotzdem Danke für die ausführlichen Theorien von L+G)


----------



## drstoecker (19. November 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> wenn ich das richtig sehe zahle ich dann 70€ mehr damit ich von Platin Zertifikat auf Titan komme (immer hin ca 50% mehr)?



ne die gold serie ist völlig ausreichend, hab das auch drin. hatte vorher der platin 850er prime aber das war zu gross für mein damaliges itx gehäuse+GPU.

Seasonic Prime Ultra 80 Plus Gold Netzteil, modular - …


----------



## RX480 (19. November 2018)

Hier hatte doch Einer die Info zu Wakü für Pulse+Dragon gesucht.
Das hatte WhoRainZone mal im UV-Thread gepostet #1123.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...king-undervolting-thread-113.html#post9553944
Alphacool Eisblock GPX-A Acetal AMD RX Vega M03 | Eisblock GPX | GPU - Komplettkuehler | GPU - Kuehler | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Durch die 3 Spiele ist die Pulse auch mit 399,-€ net schlecht.
8GB Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 56 Pulse Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de


----------



## WhoRainZone (19. November 2018)

Weiß jemand, was für ein HBM bei der Pulse/Dragon verbaut wird?
Bei den Nanos waren es anscheinend ausschließlich Samsung.
Ich finde, dass sich LC erst lohnt, wenn der HBM auch gut läuft. Wenn der aber fertigungsbedingt bei 900MHz dicht macht verschenkt man viel Potenzial...

Aber mit Waterblock ist das Nano PCB richtig schick, und auch wirklich nur so kurz 

EDIT:
Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass Pulse/Dragon am Black Friday für weniger als 400 zu haben sind


----------



## Gurdi (19. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Nur gut, das ich nur ein Laie bin und auch mal nach meiner alten CPU schauen darf.
> (da reicht mir auch eine evtl. geringere Benchquali)
> 
> apropos "Kontext dieses Forums"
> ...



Kein Grund sich angegriffen zu fühlen, ich sehe die Seite nur nicht als relevanten Vergleich für Benchmarks an. Hin und wieder schau ich auch da nach kleineren Games, aber zu erwarten das man aussagekräftige Ergebnisse für jeden Prozessor in Kombi mit der GraKa erhält ist halb doch etwas illusorisch.

Meine Ergebnisse mit meinem System waren übrigens überhaupt nicht zu vergleichen mit denen von Game GPU bei Pathfinder



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, was für ein HBM bei der Pulse/Dragon verbaut wird?
> Bei den Nanos waren es anscheinend ausschließlich Samsung.
> Ich finde, dass sich LC erst lohnt, wenn der HBM auch gut läuft. Wenn der aber fertigungsbedingt bei 900MHz dicht macht verschenkt man viel Potenzial...
> 
> ...



Wie alle 56er Customs werden die je nach Charge mit unterschiedlichem Ram bestückt. Es ist also eine Wundertüte. Man kann Samung bekommen, man kann aber auch Hynix bekommen. Alle 56er Customs haben einen Autodetect im Bios.


----------



## WhoRainZone (19. November 2018)

Autodetect?


----------



## RX480 (19. November 2018)

Momentan würde ich net gleich Hynix verdammen. Im UV-Thread gingen auch einige besser als mein Samsung.


@Gurdi
Du bist halt ein richtig exakter German.
Für viele reicht auch ne schnelle ungefähre Auskunft.  Von daher fühle ich mich auch nicht angegriffen. (es gibt einige Reviews die ich auch net mag)
Wer sonst noch ne alte CPU hat kann trotzdem dort mal schnell nachschauen.


----------



## Downsampler (19. November 2018)

Das mit dem HBM finde ich eh seltsam.

Wieso ist der von Samsung so toll? Früher war der beste VRAM von Hynix, heute soll der Hynix VRAM nachteilig sein?

Angeblich geht der von Samsung höher zu takten. Wenn ich jetzt ein Vega 64 BIOS installiere kann ich dann den Hynix auch hochtakten?

Meine Radeon 5870 hat GDDR5 von Samsung und den kann ich eigentlich garnicht übertakten. Wenn ich das mache wird es instabil oder kackt sofort ab....


----------



## Gurdi (19. November 2018)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Das mit dem HBM finde ich eh seltsam.
> 
> Wieso ist der von Samsung so toll? Früher war der beste VRAM von Hynix, heute soll der Hynix VRAM nachteilig sein?
> 
> ...



Mit Hynix, kein Flash. Deswegen wollen alle Samsung.

Autodetect bedeutet dass das Bios automatisch erkennt was verbaut ist und dann ein entsprechendes Profil lädt um den Speicher anzusprechen. Der Hynix wird andere Timings haben als der Samsung. Richtig getestet hat das noch nie niemand und ich hatte bisher noch keine Karte mit Hynix.


----------



## RX480 (19. November 2018)

Erstaunlicherweise kommen immer wieder mal ein paar RX64LC bei Amazon für 649,-€ nach.
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B074DKPNXS...t=&hvlocphy=9042939&hvtargid=pla-563310979903

Wäre mal interessant, ob man über AMD auch für diese Graka das Spielbundle bekommen kann ?


----------



## Downsampler (19. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mit Hynix, kein Flash. Deswegen wollen alle Samsung...



Kann ich kein 64er BIOS draufmachen wenn Hynix verbaut ist oder was willst du mir damit sagen? Deine Kurzantworten sind manchmal echt Rätselhaft und nicht zu interpretieren.

So ungefähr als würde man jemanden Fragen "Wie spät ist es?" und bekommt zur Antwort "Kurz vor!"


----------



## RX480 (19. November 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass Pulse/Dragon am Black Friday für weniger als 400 zu haben sind



Die Pulse ist doch schon mit  399,-€ bei MF von mir verlinkt.(incl.  3x Games)


HYNIX kann genauso gut gehen.
bath schafft überdurchnittliche 985 MHz !!! #814 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...cking-undervolting-thread-82.html#post9424800

Alles um die 940+/-20 ist normal. Wenns denn nur 880 sind,  umtauschen vor Umbau auf h2o.
Die Pulse@h2o sollte doch vor allem wg. der Platzersparnis ins Auge gefasst werden.
Wenns nur ums Flashen geht, nimmt man halt ne größer Karte mit Standard PCB. Da sind dann die Kühler auch günstiger,
umfangreicher in der Auswahl.


----------



## WhoRainZone (19. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Die Pulse ist doch schon mit  399,-€ bei MF von mir verlinkt.(incl.  3x Games)


Das sind in meinen Augen 400 
Ich meine, so in die Richtung 350€, wobei, wenn man bedenkt, dass die Pulse schon bei 360 unten war, könnte ich mir auch 300 vorstellen


----------



## RX480 (19. November 2018)

360 ohne Games > 399 mit

Wenn Du in 5 Jahren noch AMD kaufen möchtest , dann sollte man auch jetzt net geizen.
(alternativ dann in 5 Jahren nur noch ein Monopolist für "teuer")

Ich persönlich finde AMD vor allem wg. des HBM rel. preisgünstig.
Die PCB`s und auch die Lüfter sind net schlecht.


----------



## drstoecker (19. November 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, was für ein HBM bei der Pulse/Dragon verbaut wird?
> Bei den Nanos waren es anscheinend ausschließlich Samsung.
> Ich finde, dass sich LC erst lohnt, wenn der HBM auch gut läuft. Wenn der aber fertigungsbedingt bei 900MHz dicht macht verschenkt man viel Potenzial...
> 
> ...


Gabs im Mindstar für 349€!


RX480 schrieb:


> Erstaunlicherweise kommen immer wieder mal ein paar RX64LC bei Amazon für 649,-€ nach.
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B074DKPNXS...t=&hvlocphy=9042939&hvtargid=pla-563310979903
> 
> Wäre mal interessant, ob man über AMD auch für diese Graka das Spielbundle bekommen kann ?


Der Händler ist aus Portugal, Versand aber durch Amazon.


----------



## Sinus3000 (19. November 2018)

Mist, habe ich wohl im Mindstar verpasst. Aber setze auch noch auf Angebote diese Woche bzw. am BF. Hoffe das wird hier verkündet, wenn sich preislich was interessantet ergibt


----------



## WhoRainZone (19. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> 360 ohne Games > 399 mit
> 
> Wenn Du in 5 Jahren noch AMD kaufen möchtest , dann sollte man auch jetzt net geizen.
> (alternativ dann in 5 Jahren nur noch ein Monopolist für "teuer")
> ...


Ich geize definitiv nicht 
HD 7950 XFX ->R9 280X XFX DD BE im CF mit HD7950-> R9 280X only -> RX480 Red Devil -> RX480CF Devil&Nitro -> RX480 Nitro -> Vega56 Nano

Ja, zum Teil komisch, aber die CF Setups hatte ich immer nur übergangsweise durch Schnäppchen, danach habe ich die Karten bei Freunden/ Familie untergebracht  
Bis auf die Devil, die habe ich dann mit sattem Gewinn in der Mining-Phase verkauft 

Außerdem interessiert es AMD nicht, ob die Karte beim Händler 300 oder 500€ Kostet, die bekommen das selbe.


----------



## Sharijan (19. November 2018)

Kurzes Update zu meiner Asus Strix Vega 64 die ich ja im Mindstar für 359 Euro erworben hatte. Nachdem die Karte geliefert wurde, aber nicht funktionierte, schickte ich diese zurück mit der bitte um Austausch/Reparatur. Heute wurde mir der Kaufpreis zurück erstattet.


----------



## WhoRainZone (19. November 2018)

Schade 
Mein Beileid


----------



## Rallyesport (19. November 2018)

Sharijan schrieb:


> Kurzes Update zu meiner Asus Strix Vega 64 die ich ja im Mindstar für 359 Euro erworben hatte. Nachdem die Karte geliefert wurde, aber nicht funktionierte, schickte ich diese zurück mit der bitte um Austausch/Reparatur. Heute wurde mir der Kaufpreis zurück erstattet.



Ich weiß nicht, aber irgendwie war mir sowas klar... :/


----------



## Rolk (19. November 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, aber irgendwie war mir sowas klar... :/



Damit wäe wohl geklärt das es wirklich ein Preisfehler war.^^


----------



## bath92 (19. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> HYNIX kann genauso gut gehen.
> bath schafft überdurchnittliche 985 MHz !!! #814
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...cking-undervolting-thread-82.html#post9424800



Meine Puls hat aber Samsung-HBM verbaut, deswegen läuft der auch mit der niedrigeren Speicherspannung (1,25V) des 56er-BIOS mit bis zu 985MHz.
Bis jetzt habe ich hier im Thread auch keinen Hynix-HBM in Kombination mit einer Vega 56 in dem Taktbereich zu Gesicht bekommen.


----------



## tobse2056 (19. November 2018)

Rolk schrieb:


> Damit wäe wohl geklärt das es wirklich ein Preisfehler war.^^



Würde ich nicht sagen, was ähnliches hat Caseking bei meiner PowerColor RX480 damals auch gemacht.Hab die Karte nach 6 Wochen einschickt wegen eines defekten Lüfters und sofort den vollen Kaufpreis zurückbekommen, obwohl die Karten inzwischen 50-60 Euro im Preis gefallen waren.

Hab die dann einfach neu bestellt, und mich über 50 Euro gefreut .


Und das Problem bei der Asus Vega 64 ist halt das sie nur schwer verfügbar ist.Ich musstefast 3 Wochen warten bis ich meine Austausch Asus Vega 64 erhalten habe.
Ehrlich gesagt hätte ich mich über eine Zeitwertgutschrift mit 100 Euro Verlust gefreut anstatt zu warten. Von daher kann es auch Kundenfreundlich sein , das er sein Geld zurück hat anstatt Wochen auf die Karte zu warten.


----------



## Cliff (19. November 2018)

Ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, dass die Pulse sowohl Hynix als auch Samsung verbaut haben kann. Hatte beides hier. Und beides lief stabil mit 930 MHz. Bei 940 MHz ist der Hynix sofort abgeschmiert, Samsung produziert bei 940 und 950 MHz grüne Artefakte und Bildaussetzer sobald er warm gelaufen ist (ca. 70°C, bei mir steady state) und schmiert dann irgendwann ohne Vorwarnung und offenbar unabhängig von der Zeit einfach ab. Timespy in Dauerschleife schafft er dann noch wenn er kalt ist ein paar Runden bis die Artefakte auftreten, ab dann kanns 5 Minuten oder 5h dauern bis er abschmiert. Bei 960 MHz unter Last ist dann sofort Sense.


----------



## drstoecker (19. November 2018)

Rolk schrieb:


> Damit wäe wohl geklärt das es wirklich ein Preisfehler war.^^


Denke eher das es ein Einzelstück war!
generell gibt es beim Mindstar kein Austausch, da es sich um ein Angebot handelt. Retour bedeutet Gutschrift!


Cliff schrieb:


> Ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, dass die Pulse sowohl Hynix als auch Samsung verbaut haben kann. Hatte beides hier. Und beides lief stabil mit 930 MHz. Bei 940 MHz ist der Hynix sofort abgeschmiert, Samsung produziert bei 940 und 950 MHz grüne Artefakte und Bildaussetzer sobald er warm gelaufen ist (ca. 70°C, bei mir steady state) und schmiert dann irgendwann ohne Vorwarnung und offenbar unabhängig von der Zeit einfach ab. Timespy in Dauerschleife schafft er dann noch wenn er kalt ist ein paar Runden bis die Artefakte auftreten, ab dann kanns 5 Minuten oder 5h dauern bis er abschmiert. Bei 960 MHz unter Last ist dann sofort Sense.


Manche Speicher werden falsch ausgelesen, welches Tool hast du benutzt?


----------



## Cliff (19. November 2018)

GPU-Z.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freiheraus (19. November 2018)

Sharijan schrieb:


> Kurzes Update zu meiner Asus Strix Vega 64 die ich ja im Mindstar für 359 Euro erworben hatte. Nachdem die Karte geliefert wurde, aber nicht funktionierte, schickte ich diese zurück mit der bitte um Austausch/Reparatur. Heute wurde mir der Kaufpreis zurück erstattet.



Aktuell kostet die ASUS Strix RX Vega 64 bei MF 469,- allerdings gibt es seit heute 35,- Euro Cashback = 434 Euro + die 3 AAA-Titel (falls sie dir 75 Euro wert wären)


----------



## ATIR290 (19. November 2018)

AMD Radeon Adrenalin Edition 18.11.2 Driver download

18.11.2 Treiber

Idle Bug scheint behoben zu sein, Trat bei mir mit Vega 64 Referenz Karte aber auch nie auf!


----------



## WhoRainZone (19. November 2018)

The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
Ich weiß nicht, ob das normal auch so wenig kostet, 3DMark für 4,19€


----------



## Gurdi (19. November 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
> Ich weiß nicht, ob das normal auch so wenig kostet, 3DMark für 4,19€



Das ist sehr günstig.


----------



## hugo-03 (20. November 2018)

netzteil und windows neu mit 18.11.2 treiber und hbcc 16GB
AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 2700X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. CROSSHAIR VI HERO


----------



## WhoRainZone (20. November 2018)

Ich habs mir auch direkt mal geholt, die Demos gehen nach ner Zeit schon heftigst auf die Nüsse


----------



## Gurdi (20. November 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> netzteil und windows neu mit 18.11.2 treiber und hbcc 16GB
> AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 2700X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. CROSSHAIR VI HERO



Zu Beginn der Ära Vega war an ein solches Ergebnis im TimeSpy kaum zu denken, da waren die Pascals en gutes Stück schneller.
Mittlerweile ist Pascal nur noch im Superpostion 4k Optimized schneller, alle anderen Benches gehen an Vega. Generell hat sich im FHD Bereich einiges getan bei der Karte, die Ergebnisse sind deutlich besser geworden.
Wundert mich das sich das nicht abbildet im PCGH Index.


----------



## drstoecker (20. November 2018)

Betreff BFV noch was interessantes 

Battlefield 5 Testversion (PC) Freunde einladen bei bestehendem Premier Abo - mydealz.de


----------



## RX480 (20. November 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> HD 7950 XFX ->R9 280X XFX DD BE im CF mit HD7950-> R9 280X only -> RX480 Red Devil -> RX480CF Devil&Nitro -> RX480 Nitro -> Vega56 Nano




Jo, Du bist mein Mann!

Die freien Steckplätze rufen immer "Da geht noch Was".


----------



## RX480 (20. November 2018)

bath92 schrieb:


> Meine Puls hat aber Samsung-HBM verbaut, deswegen läuft der auch mit der niedrigeren Speicherspannung (1,25V) des 56er-BIOS mit bis zu 985MHz.
> Bis jetzt habe ich hier im Thread auch keinen Hynix-HBM in Kombination mit einer Vega 56 in dem Taktbereich zu Gesicht bekommen.



Erstaunlich, das Du Samsung hast.Dachte, alle Pulse haben Hynix. War daher zu optimistisch.

Alternativ war CurieN_85 in #958 (S.96) mit HBM 950 unterwegs. Würde dann für Hynix als Ziel korrigieren auf 920+/-30.
AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 und RX Vega 56 Overclocking/Undervolting-Thread


----------



## RX480 (20. November 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ich habs mir auch direkt mal geholt, die Demos gehen nach ner Zeit schon heftigst auf die Nüsse



Für nen schnellen Highscore geb ich Dir natürlich Recht.

Gerade bei TS ist aber die Demo der Stabitest für ein neues Setting. (meistens zeigt sich hier ein instabiler P6)
Und aufgewärmt sollte man ja auch testen.


----------



## Gurdi (20. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Erstaunlich, das Du Samsung hast.Dachte, alle Pulse haben Hynix. War daher zu optimistisch.
> 
> Alternativ war CurieN_85 in #958 (S.96) mit HBM 950 unterwegs. Würde dann für Hynix als Ziel korrigieren auf 920+/-30.
> AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 und RX Vega 56 Overclocking/Undervolting-Thread



Es gibt keine Karte die nur Hynix hat. So aus meinen Beobachtungen würde ich sagen das Samung im Verhältnis zu Hynix 2:1 verbaut wird, egal auf welcher Custom.


----------



## RX480 (20. November 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Der Händler ist aus Portugal, Versand aber durch Amazon.



Man kann evtl. trotzdem bei AMD-Support o.ä. nachfragen, wenn man seine Rechnungen vorlegen kann.
Denke mal die AMD-Aktion mit den Bundles sollte global gelten. Wird ja schließlich auf der AMD-Website beworben.
Daredevil vom 3dC hatte damit Glück.
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Radeon RX Vega 56/64: Review-Thread


----------



## hugo-03 (20. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Zu Beginn der Ära Vega war an ein solches Ergebnis im TimeSpy kaum zu denken, da waren die Pascals en gutes Stück schneller.
> Mittlerweile ist Pascal nur noch im Superpostion 4k Optimized schneller, alle anderen Benches gehen an Vega. Generell hat sich im FHD Bereich einiges getan bei der Karte, die Ergebnisse sind deutlich besser geworden.
> Wundert mich das sich das nicht abbildet im PCGH Index.



index hat zum teil ja alte spiele und solche dinger wie Hitman gibt es ja immer noch -.-


----------



## Rolk (20. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Karte die nur Hynix hat. So aus meinen Beobachtungen würde ich sagen das Samung im Verhältnis zu Hynix 2:1 verbaut wird, egal auf welcher Custom.



Also ich hatte jetzt drei RX56 in Händen. Zwei Pulse mit Samsung und eine Red Dragon mit Hynix HBM.


----------



## WhoRainZone (20. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Jo, Du bist mein Mann!
> 
> Die freien Steckplätze rufen immer "Da geht noch Was".


Tatsache  aber bei der V56 ist der Preis halt so ne Sache. Dazu dann noch n Waterblock für 100€ machts auch nicht besser... Leider.
Die mangelnde CF/SLI Unterstützung kommt ja noch dazu 


RX480 schrieb:


> Für nen schnellen Highscore geb ich Dir natürlich Recht.
> 
> Gerade bei TS ist aber die Demo der Stabitest für ein neues Setting. (meistens zeigt sich hier ein instabiler P6)
> Und aufgewärmt sollte man ja auch testen.


Bei beidem Stimme ich dir zu 
Nur bei "mal sehen, was die Möhre läuft" nimmt die Demo viel Zeit in Anspruch


----------



## Gurdi (20. November 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> index hat zum teil ja alte spiele und solche dinger wie Hitman gibt es ja immer noch -.-



Naja Hitman ist halb wie ACO eher Drawcall Problematik, weniger die Shaderauslastung in FHD.



Rolk schrieb:


> Also ich hatte jetzt drei RX56 in Händen. Zwei Pulse mit Samsung und eine Red Dragon mit Hynix HBM.


Passt ja  2:1


----------



## RX480 (20. November 2018)

Kann dann die Pulse mit Samsung geflashed werden ?


----------



## RX480 (20. November 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Die mangelnde CF/SLI Unterstützung kommt ja noch dazu



Ist derzeit nur noch Was für selektive Gelegenheitsspieler. Spiel ja aber auch net mehr soviel wie vor 25Jahren.
Da reicht dann 1-2 Games /Jahr neu.
Die Reviews sind oft schlecht gemacht, ohne gezielte Settings und mit HBM@Stock oder PCiE unpassend.
Bei 2x 8 würde ich höchstens auf 2x56 gehen. die 64 ist evtl. too much für den PCiE.

alternativ HEUTE würde ich im Mindstar auf die RTX 2080ti  für 1099,-€ gehen:
11GB Palit GeForce RTX 2080 Ti GamingPro DDR6 (Retail) - RTX 2080 Ti | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,


----------



## Gurdi (20. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Kann dann die Pulse mit Samsung geflashed werden ?



Nein. Es gibt kein 64er Bios für die Puls. Irgendwer hat mal bei Reddit behauptet das würde gehen, das glaube ich aber nicht. Das nanobaord muss ja angesprochen werden, da kann man nicht einfach irgendwas flashen.
Aber ich lasse mich gerne belehren wenn es mal einer wagen möchte.


----------



## WhoRainZone (20. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nein. Es gibt kein 64er Bios für die Puls. Irgendwer hat mal bei Reddit behauptet das würde gehen, das glaube ich aber nicht. Das nanobaord muss ja angesprochen werden, da kann man nicht einfach irgendwas flashen.
> Aber ich lasse mich gerne belehren wenn es mal einer wagen möchte.


Nur, dass ich das richtig verstanden habe:
Wenn alle Nanoboards gleich aufgebaut sind (sind sie das?) und eine 64er auf Nano-PCB kommen würde, könnte man die also alle flashen? Auch wenn es zB. nur eine Pulse gäbe, und man eine Red Dragon flashen wollte?
Oder könnte man nur Pulse 64er auf Pulse 56er, Dragon 64er auf Dragon 56er  etc.?


----------



## Gurdi (20. November 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Nur, dass ich das richtig verstanden habe:
> Wenn alle Nanoboards gleich aufgebaut sind (sind sie das?) und eine 64er auf Nano-PCB kommen würde, könnte man die also alle flashen? Auch wenn es zB. nur eine Pulse gäbe, und man eine Red Dragon flashen wollte?
> Oder könnte man nur Pulse 64er auf Pulse 56er, Dragon 64er auf Dragon 56er  etc.?



Kommt drauf an, müsste mir die PCB´s anschauen, aber ich denke das sollte funktionieren auch Herstellerübergreifend.


----------



## RX480 (20. November 2018)

Habe irgendwo mal gelesen, das man auch Customs besser mit nem neutralem 64er-Bios flashed.
Sowas Ähnliches ist auch bei der Powercolor 56er-Ref. im UV-Thread  gewesen. Da war Powercolor 64 net so gut.


----------



## Gurdi (20. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Habe irgendwo mal gelesen, das man auch Customs besser mit nem neutralem 64er-Bios flashed.
> Sowas Ähnliches ist auch bei der Powercolor 56er-Ref. im UV-Thread  gewesen. Da war Powercolor 64 net so gut.



Ich kenne keinen belegten Flash einer Karte mit Nano PCB. Welche Powercolor meinst du?


----------



## RX480 (20. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich kenne keinen belegten Flash einer Karte mit Nano PCB. Welche Powercolor meinst du?



Hat auch Keiner gesagt.
Muss ich im UV-Thread nachschauen, hatte Da mit jemand über ne normale Powercolor geredet, welches Bios gut wäre, keine Nano.
Interspider hatte dann Das einfache Standard-Bios  für sich /mich genommen/empfohlen #996.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...king-undervolting-thread-100.html#post9541754

btw.
Also wenn BeetleAtWar bei einer normalen 56 ein WX8200 Bios draufkriegt, dann geht evtl. auch mal was Verrücktes mit ner Pulse.
Eigentlich sollten dann doch nur noch unterschiedliche Spawas  Ärger machen wenn der HBM gleich ist.


----------



## t1m758 (20. November 2018)

Die Powercolor Red Dragon mit Samsung Speicher kann mit dem Sapphire Vega64 LE Bios geflasht werden.


----------



## RX480 (20. November 2018)

t1m758 schrieb:


> Die Powercolor Red Dragon mit Samsung Speicher kann mit dem Sapphire Vega64 LE Bios geflasht werden.



Kannst Du das Bios bitte noch verlinken ? Meinst Du :
VGA Bios Collection: Sapphire RX Vega 64 8192 MB | TechPowerUp


----------



## Cliff (20. November 2018)

Also Nano-PCB. Zur der Red Dragon gibts nen PCB-Breakdown von Buildzoid:
YouTube


----------



## t1m758 (20. November 2018)

@RX480 Es ist das LE Bios mit 264W Power Limit. Die LE hat ja die 14 Phasen Spannungsversorgung (die nonLE "nur" wie die Referenz 12) die aus 7 vom Controller gedoppelt werden. Ich denke im Bios ist eine VRM Schaltfrequenz hinterlegt, diese wird dann durch die Doppler halbiert. Es könnte sein das die VRM Schaltgeschwindigkeit deshalb dann doppelt so hoch sein wird bei der Powercolor. Bin mir da aber unsicher. Ich hatte die Karte so nur eine Woche im Betrieb.


----------



## WhoRainZone (20. November 2018)

Bei nem BIOS Flash gings mir eigentlich nur um höhere HBM Voltage


----------



## RX480 (20. November 2018)

Doppelte Schaltgeschwindigkeit wäre sogar stabiler. 
Im Normalfall gibt es oft INSTABIL wenn der Takt der Spannung vorneweg rennt bei Lastwechseln.
Wenn dann die VRM`s schneller schalten wäre net schlecht. (evtl. halt nur für die Lebensdauer der VRM`s ungünstig, =etwas mehr Stress)


----------



## RX480 (20. November 2018)

t1m758 schrieb:


> @RX480 Es ist das LE Bios mit 264W Power Limit.



Wie bist Du ausgerechnet für die Dragon auf das LE gekommen ? (wg. mehr W ?)


----------



## t1m758 (20. November 2018)

Ich hab einen Thread bei reddit gefunden wo dies mit dem LE Bios gemacht wurde. Die LE und die Dragen haben ja denselben Controller und 7 Phasen für Vcore, nur das diese bei der LE durch Chips von IR verdoppelt werden. Also das PWM Signal wird halbiert und auf 2 Phasen aufgeteilt.
Die nonLE von Sapphire hat ja "nur" 12 Phasen, da habe ich keine Ahnung ob das funktionieren würde.


----------



## Gurdi (20. November 2018)

t1m758 schrieb:


> Ich hab einen Thread bei reddit gefunden wo dies mit dem LE Bios gemacht wurde. Die LE und die Dragen haben ja denselben Controller und 7 Phasen für Vcore, nur das diese bei der LE durch Chips von IR verdoppelt werden. Also das PWM Signal wird halbiert und auf 2 Phasen aufgeteilt.
> Die nonLE von Sapphire hat ja "nur" 12 Phasen, da habe ich keine Ahnung ob das funktionieren würde.



Wie genau hast du geflasht, was war mit den Vendor ID?


----------



## t1m758 (20. November 2018)

Ganz normal mit ATiWinflash das LE Bios(Orginal unverändert), ohne Hintergrundprogramme wie HWInfo. Vendor ID wurde dann Sapphire angezeigt in GPU Z.


----------



## gentleman4ever (20. November 2018)

Servusle... 

Ich will mir eine Sapphire Nitro+ Vega 64 holen, habe aber Angst vor Spulenfiepen. Ist das wirklich so weit verbreitet wie man liest oder gibt es ne realistische  Chance ein Modell ohne Spulenfiepen zu bekommen. Gibt es jemanden dessen Karte nicht fiept?

Schönen Abend an alle und danke für eure Rückmeldungen!


----------



## Stupsi666 (20. November 2018)

Alle die ich bisher erlebt hatte waren zu hören. Die eine mehr und die andere weniger. Bei der die weniger Fiept ist es absolut ok. Alle 2070 die ich kenne haben das genauso getan.
Hab feststellen müssen, das je nach Settings (Spannung) sich das auch verstärken kann.

Probier es aus. Wenn sie dir deutlich zu doll fiept unter Last, dann geh einfach von einem Montagsmodell aus und bitte den Händler um Ersatz.


----------



## Gurdi (20. November 2018)

t1m758 schrieb:


> Ganz normal mit ATiWinflash das LE Bios(Orginal unverändert), ohne Hintergrundprogramme wie HWInfo. Vendor ID wurde dann Sapphire angezeigt in GPU Z.



Unter Windows einfach drüber geflasht?
@Gentel: Nicht schlimmer als bei anderen Karten auch. Bei sehr hohen Fps fiept eigentlich jede Karte.


----------



## t1m758 (20. November 2018)

Ja einfach mit ATiWinflash im Windows. Das orginale Bios natürlich vorher sichern. Aber die Karte hat ja auch Dual Bios, da kann ja eigentlich auch nix schiefgehen.


----------



## Gurdi (20. November 2018)

t1m758 schrieb:


> Ja einfach mit ATiWinflash im Windows. Das orginale Bios natürlich vorher sichern. Aber die Karte hat ja auch Dual Bios, da kann ja eigentlich auch nix schiefgehen.



Wundert mich nur das er das angenommen hat ohne den Flash zu forcieren. Eigentlich untypisch. Aber naja gut zu wissen das es offenbar geht. Wenn ich mal so ne Karte in die Hand bekomme bastel ich da mal dran.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (20. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> btw.
> Also wenn BeetleAtWar bei einer normalen 56 ein WX8200 Bios draufkriegt, dann geht evtl. auch mal was Verrücktes mit ner Pulse.
> Eigentlich sollten dann doch nur noch unterschiedliche Spawas  Ärger machen wenn der HBM gleich ist.



Das mit der WX ist allerdings ein Unterschied. Die ist nämlich (fast) eine Referenz Vega 56 mit anderen Taktraten/TDP-Grenzen usw. Die meisten Pro-Features kommen aus dem Treiber. Und ne Referenzkarte in eine andere Referenzkarte zu Flashen ist irgendwie ne andere Baustelle glaub ich^^


----------



## Lighting-Designer (20. November 2018)

gentleman4ever schrieb:


> Servusle...
> 
> Ich will mir eine Sapphire Nitro+ Vega 64 holen, habe aber Angst vor Spulenfiepen. Ist das wirklich so weit verbreitet wie man liest oder gibt es ne realistische  Chance ein Modell ohne Spulenfiepen zu bekommen. Gibt es jemanden dessen Karte nicht fiept?
> 
> Schönen Abend an alle und danke für eure Rückmeldungen!




Ich hab seit Samstag eine Vega 64 Nitro+ und da ist nur der Lüfter bei 1600rpm zu hören. Aber selbst dann ist die Karte noch leiser als es die LC jemals war. Meine LC musste ich einschicken da sie den Standardtakt nicht mehr halten konnte. Sobald die Shader gefordert wurden, gab es nen Freeze mit anschließendem Black-Screen. Sie lief am Ende nur noch mit ~ 1600MHz stabil. Leider gab es nur ne Gutschrift und die wurde direkt in eine Nitro+ umgewandelt.


----------



## Ace (20. November 2018)

Also Battlefield 5 läuft sehr gut bei mir,hier mit Ultra Settings mit 27" Free Sync aber nur FHD (noch)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gentleman4ever (20. November 2018)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Ich hab seit Samstag eine Vega 64 Nitro+ und da ist nur der Lüfter bei 1600rpm zu hören. Aber selbst dann ist die Karte noch leiser als es die LC jemals war. Meine LC musste ich einschicken da sie den Standardtakt nicht mehr halten konnte. Sobald die Shader gefordert wurden, gab es nen Freeze mit anschließendem Black-Screen. Sie lief am Ende nur noch mit ~ 1600MHz stabil. Leider gab es nur ne Gutschrift und die wurde direkt in eine Nitro+ umgewandelt.



hast du keinerlei Spulenfiepen; auch nicht bei höheren FPS (100 - 200fps)?


----------



## Lighting-Designer (20. November 2018)

Beim Firestrike fiept die schon. Aber da ich in UHD zocke komm ich nicht in die Verlegenheit über 100 FPS zu haben. Und in den Menüs begrenze ich die Frames immer auf 60.


----------



## Downsampler (20. November 2018)

Die Asus Vega 56 ist nun eingebaut. HBM ist von Hynix.

Ein wenig hab ich schon Undervolted. P6 950 mV, P7 1000 mV. HBM auf 900 Übertaktet mit 950 mV. Läuft.

Fallout 4 hat konstant 60 FPS, GPU-Z Log zeigt etwa 60 Grad C. 

Geniales Teil. Unglaublich kühl und leise.


----------



## Gurdi (20. November 2018)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Die Asus Vega 56 ist nun eingebaut. HBM ist von Hynix.
> 
> Ein wenig hab ich schon Undervolted. P6 950 mV, P7 1000 mV. HBM auf 900 Übertaktet mit 950 mV. Läuft.
> 
> ...



Das wir dich noch zurieden stellen konnten


----------



## Downsampler (20. November 2018)

Hm irgendwas stimmt mit dem Textimport in Libreoffice Calc nicht. Der wirft irgendwie die Spalten durcheinander.... xD


----------



## Downsampler (20. November 2018)

Joa. Großen Dank an alle für die Tips und regen Diskussionen hier.


----------



## EyRaptor (20. November 2018)

@Downsampler 

Leider kann doch noch keine Power Messungen des PCIe Slots liefern, da das Riserkabel extrem schlecht ist.
1. Signalqualität/Schirmung ist unterirdisch. Mit meiner  rx460 lief es, aber es hat immer wieder gestockt. Und jedesmal wenn man das Riserkabel im Betrieb berührt, stockt der PC kurz.
2. Das zusätzliche Molex Kabel zur 12V Versorgung ist bringt mir nichts, da die 12V Rail noch immer mit den Pins im PCIe Slot verbunden sind.
Das gab am Freitag (u.a.) Probleme, da so die 12V Rail von zwei unterschiedlichen Netzteilen verbunden wurde .
Also bekomme ich die 12V noch nicht separiert ...


Dann zu meiner Vega.
Ich hab jetzt ziemlich viele Spannungen an der Rückseite der Platine gemessen, allerdings sagt mir das meiste nicht viel (und ich hab auch keinen Vergleich).
Was ich sicher sagen kann ist, dass GPU Vcore und Vhbm beide 0V ausspucken, aber auch andere Spannungen zu fehlen scheinen, während ein paar doch vorhanden sind.
Die Karte will ich einfach noch nicht komplett abschreiben. Wenn jemand mit mehr Wissen in diesem Gebiet mal drüber schauen könnte, dann wäre ich sehr dankbar.
AMD Radeon Vega Frontier Edition im Test: Wandern zwischen den Welten – Seite 4 – Tom's Hardware Deutschland



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße
EyRaptor


----------



## Gurdi (20. November 2018)

Für mich sieht das aus als wäre der Chip zur Phasensteuerung defekt, da ja die Eingangsspannungen noch anliegen aber nicht mehr weiter verteilt werden an die Phasen und damit auch nicht an die GPU.
Lösungsansatz wäre den Chip ausfindig zu machen via Igor und zu versuchen einen zu bekommen und diesen neu aufzulöten.

Spekulativ, aber zumindest mal ein Ansatz.


----------



## EyRaptor (20. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Für mich sieht das aus als wäre der Chip zur Phasensteuerung defekt, da ja die Eingangsspannungen noch anliegen aber nicht mehr weiter verteilt werden an die Phasen und damit auch nicht an die GPU.
> Lösungsansatz wäre den Chip ausfindig zu machen via Igor und zu versuchen einen zu bekommen und diesen neu aufzulöten.
> 
> Spekulativ, aber zumindest mal ein Ansatz.



Meh, das wird dann übel ... den  Chip kenne ich, das ist der große IR IC, der zwischen GPU Vcore und 8Pins sitzt, an dem ich an einer Stelle 1,05V gemessen hab.
Mehr hab ich da nicht gemessen, da 1. die Lichtverhältnisse schlecht sind, 2. Die Kontakte viel kleiner sind als meine Messspitzen und ich 3. keine extrem ruhige Hand hab.
Hätte inzwischen zwar eine Hot-Air-Lötstation, aber an so winzig kleinen SMD ICs hab ich noch nie gelötet . 

Vllt. versuche ich es dennoch, wenn ich den IC auf Ebay gefunden hab. Die Karte is ja schon tot, also was soll noch schiefgehen.


----------



## hugo-03 (20. November 2018)

etwas BF V geloggt  

```
Date        , GPU Core Clock [MHz] , GPU Memory Clock [MHz] , GPU Temperature [°C] , HBM Temperature [°C] , Fan Speed (RPM) [RPM] , Fan Speed (%) [%] , GPU Load [%] , GPU only Power Draw [W] , Memory Usage (Dedicated) [MB] , Memory Usage (Dynamic) [MB] , VDDC [V] , CPU Temperature [°C] , System Memory Used [MB] ,
2018-11-20 20:57:42 ,             1699.0   ,               1080.0   ,               37.0   ,               43.0   ,                1165   ,              99   ,         98   ,                 270.0   ,                        4765   ,                       244   , 1.1250   ,               46.9   ,                  8778   ,
2018-11-20 20:57:43 ,             1703.0   ,               1080.0   ,               37.0   ,               42.0   ,                1163   ,              99   ,         97   ,                 264.0   ,                        4767   ,                       246   , 1.1250   ,               46.9   ,                  8778   ,
2018-11-20 20:57:44 ,             1705.0   ,               1080.0   ,               37.0   ,               42.0   ,                1162   ,              99   ,         91   ,                 258.0   ,                        4767   ,                       247   , 1.1375   ,               46.9   ,                  8779   ,
2018-11-20 20:57:45 ,             1705.0   ,               1080.0   ,               36.0   ,               42.0   ,                1163   ,              99   ,         97   ,                 254.0   ,                        4776   ,                       247   , 1.1438   ,               46.9   ,                  8778   ,
2018-11-20 20:57:46 ,             1705.0   ,               1080.0   ,               36.0   ,               42.0   ,                1164   ,              99   ,         98   ,                 270.0   ,                        4761   ,                       247   , 1.1375   ,               46.9   ,                  8778   ,
2018-11-20 20:57:47 ,             1706.0   ,               1080.0   ,               36.0   ,               42.0   ,                1165   ,              99   ,         97   ,                 254.0   ,                        4758   ,                       247   , 1.1250   ,               46.9   ,                  8776   ,
2018-11-20 20:57:48 ,             1707.0   ,               1080.0   ,               36.0   ,               41.0   ,                1165   ,              99   ,         98   ,                 251.0   ,                        4762   ,                       247   , 1.1375   ,               46.9   ,                  8775   ,
2018-11-20 20:57:49 ,             1706.0   ,               1080.0   ,               36.0   ,               42.0   ,                1163   ,              99   ,         94   ,                 255.0   ,                        4793   ,                       247   , 1.1438   ,               46.9   ,                  8776   ,
2018-11-20 20:57:50 ,             1705.0   ,               1080.0   ,               36.0   ,               41.0   ,                1164   ,              99   ,         96   ,                 257.0   ,                        4793   ,                       247   , 1.1438   ,               46.9   ,                  8775   ,
2018-11-20 20:57:51 ,             1706.0   ,               1080.0   ,               36.0   ,               42.0   ,                1163   ,              99   ,         98   ,                 263.0   ,                        4756   ,                       247   , 1.1375   ,               46.9   ,                  8772   ,
2018-11-20 20:57:52 ,             1706.0   ,               1080.0   ,               36.0   ,               42.0   ,                1163   ,              99   ,         97   ,                 269.0   ,                        4751   ,                       247   , 1.1438   ,               46.9   ,                  8769   ,
2018-11-20 20:57:53 ,             1706.0   ,               1080.0   ,               36.0   ,               41.0   ,                1164   ,              99   ,         98   ,                 255.0   ,                        4753   ,                       245   , 1.1250   ,               46.9   ,                  8767   ,
2018-11-20 20:57:54 ,             1704.0   ,               1080.0   ,               36.0   ,               42.0   ,                1164   ,              99   ,         92   ,                 267.0   ,                        4781   ,                       245   , 1.1438   ,               46.9   ,                  8765   ,
2018-11-20 20:57:55 ,             1703.0   ,               1080.0   ,               36.0   ,               42.0   ,                1162   ,              99   ,         98   ,                 275.0   ,                        4781   ,                       245   , 1.1375   ,               46.9   ,                  8765   ,
2018-11-20 20:57:56 ,             1704.0   ,               1080.0   ,               36.0   ,               42.0   ,                1165   ,              99   ,         97   ,                 258.0   ,                        4800   ,                       245   , 1.1375   ,               46.9   ,                  8766   ,
2018-11-20 20:57:57 ,             1703.0   ,               1080.0   ,               37.0   ,               42.0   ,                1162   ,              99   ,         97   ,                 259.0   ,                        4787   ,                       247   , 1.1375   ,               46.9   ,                  8767   ,
2018-11-20 20:57:58 ,             1703.0   ,               1080.0   ,               36.0   ,               42.0   ,                1161   ,              99   ,         98   ,                 268.0   ,                        4742   ,                       247   , 1.1250   ,               46.9   ,                  8763   ,
2018-11-20 20:57:59 ,             1703.0   ,               1080.0   ,               36.0   ,               42.0   ,                1163   ,              99   ,         92   ,                 268.0   ,                        4751   ,                       247   , 1.1375   ,               46.9   ,                  8772   ,
2018-11-20 20:58:00 ,             1702.0   ,               1080.0   ,               36.0   ,               42.0   ,                1162   ,              99   ,         98   ,                 274.0   ,                        4769   ,                       251   , 1.1250   ,               46.9   ,                  8771   ,
2018-11-20 20:58:01 ,             1700.0   ,               1080.0   ,               37.0   ,               42.0   ,                1163   ,              99   ,         98   ,                 275.0   ,                        4705   ,                       251   , 1.1250   ,               46.9   ,                  8769   ,
2018-11-20 20:58:02 ,             1694.0   ,               1080.0   ,               36.0   ,               40.0   ,                1164   ,              99   ,         97   ,                 243.0   ,                        4780   ,                       249   , 1.1375   ,               47.0   ,                  8767   ,
2018-11-20 20:58:03 ,             1706.0   ,               1080.0   ,               36.0   ,               41.0   ,                1163   ,              99   ,         93   ,                 247.0   ,                        4763   ,                       249   , 1.1375   ,               47.0   ,                  8764   ,
2018-11-20 20:58:04 ,             1697.0   ,               1080.0   ,               37.0   ,               43.0   ,                1165   ,              99   ,         96   ,                 287.0   ,                        4780   ,                       223   , 1.1313   ,               47.0   ,                  8770   ,
```


----------



## Gurdi (20. November 2018)

37 Grad, ein Traum.


----------



## Cliff (20. November 2018)

So, nach den vereinzelten Berichten bei Reddit und Overclock.net sowie jetzt kürzlich ja auch mit ner Red Dragon und der Theorie mit der Spannungsversorgung hab ichs jetzt gewagt und meine Pulse geflasht. Hier ein kurzer Erfahrungsbericht und ne "Anleitung", falls das noch jemand machen möchte.

*WICHTIG: Dauerhafte Beschädigung der Grafikkarte möglich bis zur vollständigen Unbrauchbarkeit. Auch Kurzschlüsse mit entsprechender Beschädigung weiterer Bauteile des PCs oder gar eines Brandes sollen möglich sein, wie mir gesagt wurde. Ebenfalls besteht Garantieverlust! Benutzung ausdrücklich auf eigene Gefahr und Verantwortung. Keine Gewähr!!!*

Verwendet habe ich das normale (nicht PowerSafe Bios) von der Sapphire Vega 64 Nitro+. VGA Bios Collection: Sapphire RX Vega 64 8192 MB | TechPowerUp
Zunächst wollte das nicht klappen, Subsystem ID falsch. Als Vollnoob hab ich dann nen bisschen gegoogelt und das Kommandozeilentool genommen, was bei ATIFlash mitgeliefert wird, aber das hat sich nach jeder Eingabe einfach geschlossen. Also über Eingabeaufforderung als Admin. Dafür die ATIflash Zip entpacken und am besten auf euren Desktop legen. In den Ordner kommt das neue Bios. Und mit GPU-Z wird vorher das bisherige BIOS gesichert. Dann über Kommandozeile(Admin) Befehl "cd (euer Pfad zum Ordner, z.B. C:\Users\-Username-\Desktop\Atiflash_284)" ohne Anführungszeichen natürlich und Enter. Jetzt seit ihre quasi in dem Ordner. Nun noch "atiflash.exe -p -f 0 neuerbiosname.rom" und Enter. Dann hats bei mir geklappt.
Einen Fallstrick gabs aber noch: Es ging nur mit dem Powersafe Bios (Schalter Richtung I/O), beim anderen kam "Write error - Error 0fl01".
Neustart und fertig.
Danach ist mir auch direkt was aufgefallen: Von den 3 Displayport Anschlüssen funktioniert einer nicht mehr, nämlich der neben dem HDMI Anschluss. Die Nitro+ hat nämlich nur 2 DP und 2 HDMI, womöglich ist dort also die Belegung anders weshalb der Port dann nicht funktioniert. Aber die anderen gehen einwandfrei.
GPU-Z zeigte mir auch sodann wunderbare 945 MHz HBM-Takt an bei 1,356V HBM-Spannung 
Im Wattman habe ich sodann meine alten Einstellungen wieder eingestellt, die da waren: p6 1562MHz bei 970mv, p7 1612MHz bei 990mV, Powertarget +50% und "Memvoltage" 950 mV bei 930MHz HBM-Takt. lief, wie zu erwarten. Also ausgestet was geht: Bis 1050 MHz läufts im Firestrike soweit stabil, darüber hab ich Artefakte. HBM-Temp ist 76°C bei 180W GPU-only. Mit nen paar Grad weniger sollte das aber evtl. noch etwas höher gehen. Habe aber nen mieses altes Gehäuse mit schlechter Belüftung und nen knapp bemessenes Netzteil mit nur 450W was dann aufdreht wie nen Turbo weils im zu warm wird. Mal sehen was die Temp bei offenem Gehäuse ist und welchen Takt ich dann erreiche.
Ansonsten läuft alles wie geschmiert. Würd mich freuen, falls das noch wer machen sollte, wenn ihr eure Erfahrung postet 

Die obligatorischen Beweisfotos, nicht warmgelaufen, nur zum zeigen:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dudelll (20. November 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> etwas BF V geloggt



Not bad. Irgendwie schmiert Bf v bei mir immer ab sobald ich auch nur 10Mhz mehr MemClock habe. Alles andere Läuft aber mit 1100 ohne Probleme


----------



## hugo-03 (21. November 2018)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Not bad. Irgendwie schmiert Bf v bei mir immer ab sobald ich auch nur 10Mhz mehr MemClock habe. Alles andere Läuft aber mit 1100 ohne Probleme



ja hatte ich auch so ähnlich BF nutz die Hardware schon ordentlich und ist momentan auch nicht unkritisch, ich hoffe das nie das alles noch etwas verbessern, denn von 97~144 FPS ist da alles drin und dx 12 was läuft wäre mal ein Traum


----------



## Gurdi (21. November 2018)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Not bad. Irgendwie schmiert Bf v bei mir immer ab sobald ich auch nur 10Mhz mehr MemClock habe. Alles andere Läuft aber mit 1100 ohne Probleme



Frostbite ist da sehr zickig.

*@Cliff:* Sehr schöner Bericht, dann wissen wir jetzt endlich das es zu 100% geht und offenbar auch mit dem normalen Nitro Bios. 
Das du in die Kommandozeile gehen musstest ist normal, da hatte ich ja bereits in unserem Gespräch vorher drauf hingewiesen. Empfehlenswert ist es noch statt "-f 0" lieber "-fs 0"
-f Force flashing regardless of security checkings (e.g. AsicID &BIOS file info check OR boot-up card).
-fs Force flashing bypassing BIOS SSID check.

-fs ist sicherer da hier bei erst ein SSID Check durchgeführt wird, vor allem wenn man nur ein Bios hat zu empfehlen. Die Vendor ID wird damit trotzdem ignoriert.

Mach doch mal nen Thread dazu auf, hier geht das unter in den Mühlen der Zeit.


----------



## Darkknightrippper (21. November 2018)

Ich denke ich werde in den nächsten Tagen auch versuchen meine Red Dragon 56 umzuflashen.

Wenn ich das auf den letzten Seiten richtig verstanden habe muss ich:
1) Aktuelle BIOS Versionen mit GPU-Z sichern 
2) Den BIOS-Switch auf der Karte in Richtung Slot-Blende setzen
3) 64er BIOS runterladen -> Sapphire RX VEGA 64 Nitro+ LE (meine 56er hat Samsung HBM laut GPU-Z)
4) Mit ATIFlash 2.84 über den Befehl "atiflash.exe -p *-fs *0 neuerbiosname.rom" das BIOS flashen

Habe ich irgendwas vergessen oder hat jemand noch Tipps ?


----------



## Gurdi (21. November 2018)

Darkknightrippper schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werde in den nächsten Tagen auch versuchen meine Red Dragon 56 umzuflashen.
> 
> Wenn ich das auf den letzten Seiten richtig verstanden habe muss ich:
> 1) Aktuelle BIOS Versionen mit GPU-Z sichern
> ...



Alle Hintergrundanwendungen schließen die nicht nötig sind, vor allem GPU Tools und flashen via Kommandozeile mit Adminrechten.


----------



## MfDoom (21. November 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> etwas BF V geloggt
> 
> ```
> Date        , GPU Core Clock [MHz] , GPU Memory Clock [MHz] , GPU Temperature [°C] , HBM Temperature [°C] , Fan Speed (RPM) [RPM] , Fan Speed (%) [%] , GPU Load [%] , GPU only Power Draw [W] , Memory Usage (Dedicated) [MB] , Memory Usage (Dynamic) [MB] , VDDC [V] , CPU Temperature [°C] , System Memory Used [MB] ,
> ...


....und dann kam der Absturz, wa?


----------



## MfDoom (21. November 2018)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Not bad. Irgendwie schmiert Bf v bei mir immer ab sobald ich auch nur 10Mhz mehr MemClock habe. Alles andere Läuft aber mit 1100 ohne Probleme


Du kannst davon ausgehen das bfv mit den ganzen stromsparenden Traumtaktungen hier im Fred eine Runde Busfahren geht


----------



## Rolk (21. November 2018)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Du kannst davon ausgehen das bfv mit den ganzen stromsparenden Traumtaktungen hier im Fred eine Runde Busfahren geht



Das würde ich mal stark anzweifeln. Einige davon sind unter Vermintide 2 als Belastungstest entstanden und das zerrt zumindest mehr als BF1. Mein BF5 liegt noch im Geschäfft was auch noch eine Weile so bleiben wird.^^


----------



## Gurdi (21. November 2018)

Frostbite ist halb ein Speicherkiller, das ist bei Battlefront 2 bei mir nicht anders.


----------



## Rolk (21. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Frostbite ist halb ein Speicherkiller, das ist bei Battlefront 2 bei mir nicht anders.



Battlefront 2 liegt hier noch unberührt auf der Festplatte. Das muss ich bei Gelegenheit mal mit Vermintide 2 vergleichen. Aber vermutlich hast du das schon gemacht Gurdi?


----------



## Dudelll (21. November 2018)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Du kannst davon ausgehen das bfv mit den ganzen stromsparenden Traumtaktungen hier im Fred eine Runde Busfahren geht



Core Takt und uv sind kein Problem,  zumindest bei mir nicht, ist wirklich nur der Hbm Takt der in bf v bei mir nicht will. Was mich besonders Wundert weil bf1 ohne zicken läuft.


----------



## Zwock7420 (21. November 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Meh, das wird dann übel ... den  Chip kenne ich, das ist der große IR IC, der zwischen GPU Vcore und 8Pins sitzt, an dem ich an einer Stelle 1,05V gemessen hab.
> Mehr hab ich da nicht gemessen, da 1. die Lichtverhältnisse schlecht sind, 2. Die Kontakte viel kleiner sind als meine Messspitzen und ich 3. keine extrem ruhige Hand hab.
> Hätte inzwischen zwar eine Hot-Air-Lötstation, aber an so winzig kleinen SMD ICs hab ich noch nie gelötet .
> 
> Vllt. versuche ich es dennoch, wenn ich den IC auf Ebay gefunden hab. Die Karte is ja schon tot, also was soll noch schiefgehen.



Son IC kann man schon brauchbar tauschen, gönn dir nur ggf. genug Zeit und Ruhe, vielleicht ein Bierchen für die ruhige Hand (soll ja bei manchen was bringen ).
Das richtige Werkzeug ist auch viel Wert... Ich hab immer Flussmittel, ne kleine Entlötlitze und ganz dünnen Lötdraht (am besten noch den guten alten verbleitern, der lässt sich einfach besser verarbeiten) dabei liegen... Aber ist auch sicherlich Geschmackssache, womit man am besten arbeiten kann.
An sich spricht nichts dagegen es mehrmals zu Versuchen wenn man mit dem Ergebnis unzufrieden ist, pass nur auf, dass die LP auf KEINEN Fall ankokelt... ggf. kann man gut den Bereich, in dem man Arbeitet großzügig mit Kapton-Band abkleben, so verhindert man auch, dass man ausversehen kleine naheliegende Bauteile löst und "wegpustet". Und auch wichtig, gerade bei so winzigen Bauteilen... NIEMALS mit der Pinzette ziehen, wenn man der Meinung ist man kann das Bauteil abnehmen. Wenn ein kleines Pad, was nur mit einer dünnen Leiterbahn angebunden ist noch fest ist, dann reißt du das einfach mit hoch, und sowas ist echt unangenehm bis unmöglich zu reparieren.

Aber noch mal ein ganz anderer Ansatz: Bist du dir denn sicher, dass das IC am Ende ist? Vielleicht stellt es auch nur aufgrund eines Kurzen im Sekundärbereich den Dienst ein... du kannst ja mal am Ausgang zwischen den Pins oder an den nahegelegenen Kondensatoren messen ob da eine ungewöhnliche Niederohmigkeit zu sehen ist. Den Kurzen dann ggf. zu finden, kann sich natürlich etwas komplizierter gestalten, da man ja das LP-Layout nicht hat... aber man kann mit nem sehr genauen Multimeter den Bereich in dem er dann liegen müsste sehr gut eingrenzen und dann ggf. Bauteile runternehmen, bis er weg ist.


----------



## Gurdi (21. November 2018)

Rolk schrieb:


> Battlefront 2 liegt hier noch unberührt auf der Festplatte. Das muss ich bei Gelegenheit mal mit Vermintide 2 vergleichen. Aber vermutlich hast du das schon gemacht Gurdi?



Vermintide 2 ist anspruchsvoller als BF 2. Aber BF 2 belegt den gesamten Vram und bringt ihn unter Last. Ganz praktisch zum testen des Gesamten Speicherbereichs.


----------



## Darkknightrippper (21. November 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Flashen lief problemlos 

Bei der Red Dragon steht der BIOS Switch standardmäßig in Richtung Slot-Blende (ist das 185W BIOS). Das lies sich bei mir ohne Probleme überschreiben.
Das BIOS lies sich auf meiner RX 56 mit Samsung HBM problemlos flashen: VGA Bios Collection: Sapphire RX Vega 64 8192 MB | TechPowerUp


----------



## Gurdi (21. November 2018)

Also kann man jetzt alle Vegas flashen, perfekt.


----------



## WhoRainZone (21. November 2018)

Und meine Nano hat kein Dual-Bios


----------



## Gurdi (21. November 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Und meine Nano hat kein Dual-Bios



Flashen kannst du trotzdem.


----------



## WhoRainZone (21. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Flashen kannst du trotzdem.


Jo, können schon, nur FALLS (ich weiß, unwahrscheinlich) was passiert, ist die Karte gebricked, oder?


----------



## moonshot (21. November 2018)

Auf die harte BIOS-Tour: manueller EEPROM-Flash einer GeForce RTX zur Umgehung der Sperre mit der Hardware-ID bei NVflash | igorsLAB – Tom's Hardware Deutschland oder mit einem Briefbeschwerer leben


----------



## drstoecker (21. November 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Jo, können schon, nur FALLS (ich weiß, unwahrscheinlich) was passiert, ist die Karte gebricked, oder?


Hast du ne andere Grafikkarte da oder ne in igpu/onboard?


----------



## WhoRainZone (21. November 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Hast du ne andere Grafikkarte da oder ne in igpu/onboard?


Ich hab noch ne RX560 rumliegen 
Why this?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (21. November 2018)

schon jemand gepostet?

YouTube -High-End Navi Confirmed...sort of


----------



## Darkknightrippper (21. November 2018)

Erstaunlich wie viel 0,1V mehr beim HBM bewirken. Vorher hatte ich bei 930MHz in der Tomb Raider Demo schon Artefakte. Nach dem Flash lief die Demo mit 1100MHz auf dem HBM ohne Probleme (weiter hab ich noch nicht getestet).

Aktuell hab ich folgende Settings:
P6: 1542 MHz / 970 mV
P7: 1637 MHz / 1020 mV
HBM: 1100MHz / 1000 mV
PT: -12% ~ 230W

Im Firestrike Ultra liegt mit den Einstellungen ~1550 MHz an.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: Superposition 1080p Extreme Bench:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Downsampler (21. November 2018)

Hab mich wohl zu früh gefreut. Mein PC geht immer aus nach wenigen Minuten, das Netzteil piept 2x und dann ist erstmal Ende.

Eigentlich sollte mein 650 Watt Netzteil doch mit der Karte klarkommen. 

Meine Wattman Einstellungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zusätzlich zu diesen Wattman Einstellungen habe ich noch FRTC auf 60 FPS und Radeon Chill eingeschaltet.

Als Benchmark hab ich Unigine Heaven 4.0 laufen lassen. GPU-Z zeigt dabei folgende Maximalwerte an:

GPU Core Clock [MHz]                     1308.0   
GPU Memory Clock [MHz]                 900.0   
GPU Temperature [°C]                          55.0   
GPU Temperature (Hot Spot) [°C]        67.0   
HBM Temperature [°C]                         60.0   
VR SOC Temperature [°C]                    63.0   
VR Mem Temperature [°C]                   58.0   
Fan Speed (RPM) [RPM]                      1614
Fan Speed (%) [%]                                    48
GPU Load [%]                                          97
GPU only Power Draw [W]                196.0   
Memory Usage (Dedicated) [MB]       1061
Memory Usage (Dynamic) [MB]            158
VDDC [V]                                          1.0188   
CPU Temperature [°C]                          56.0   
System Memory Used [MB]                3238

Unigine Heaven 4.0 zeigt mir auch immer seltsame Zahlen an. 1980 MHz Graphics und 1500 MHz Memory. Was kann das bedeuten?

System ist Windows 7 x64 mit dem Radeon 18.10.2 WHQL Treiber.

Fallout 4 lief ca. 30 Minuten ohne irgendwelche Fehler, hab das dann beendet. In Planetside 2 stürzt der PC nach ca. 15 Minuten ab, Netzteil piepst 2x.

Was kann da der Fehler sein?


----------



## t1m758 (21. November 2018)

Was hast du für ein Netzteil?
Vega kann auch mal 35A auf der 12V Schiene ziehen, wenn du ein Multi-Rail Netzteil hast ist das vielleicht schon zuviel.
Ich hab ein 630W Netzteil mit 45A auf der 12V Schiene und es geht alles ohne Probleme, aber es hängt natürlich auch von allen Komponenten im PC ab.
Das mit Unigine ist ein Bug ohne Bedeutung.


----------



## moreply (21. November 2018)

@Downsampler hast du noch das Enermax Infiniti?


----------



## Downsampler (21. November 2018)

Genau dieses. 3 Rails mit je 30 A. Hab die Rails auch schon mit verschiedenen Anschlußkabeln getestet, jedesmal das Gleiche.

Also von Rail1 auf den ersten 8Pin und Rail2 auf den zweiten 8Pin angeschlossen. Die Rail3 von CPU/Mainboard hab ich auch schonmal abgesteckt von der Karte weil ich dachte das die damit schon überbelastet ist.


----------



## moreply (21. November 2018)

Ist jetzt nicht dein ernst ein Netzteil von 2007 an eine Vega zu hängen??

Das ding ist Gruppenreguliert mit relativ Schlechten Kondensatoren, die wahrscheinlich alle hin sind nach der langen zeit. Ripple und Noise werden extrem hoch sein usw.

Sei froh das es abschaltet, hätte dir auch deine Hardware schrotten können. Also bitte sofort tauschen...


----------



## Dunnlock (21. November 2018)

Wie mein Vorposter schon sagt, schau mal was dein Netzteil liefern kann, meistens steht es auf der Verpackung oder im Handbuch
Ich habe es aufgeteilt auf 12V3 und 12V4, da kann die Karte im zweifel 50 A ziehen.

EDIT: ich werde alt und langsam


----------



## Freiheraus (21. November 2018)

Selbst mein recht neues 650W Single-Rail NT aus der Signatur hat die Vega FE nicht gepackt (Notabschaltungen), ich würde auch eine Vega 64 nicht mehr unter 750W (Marken-NT) betreiben. Das selbe mit RTX 2080Ti (Customs).


----------



## Downsampler (21. November 2018)

Hier ist das Datenblatt. Insgesamt 52A auf 12 V. Also wenn das nicht Reicht dann weis ich es auch net.

http://www.enermax.com/files/ProductFile_eng/PF_File/121.pdf

Die 4870 X2 hat es ja auch gepackt. Das die undervoltete Vega 56 da jetzt ein Problem darstellt hab ich nicht vermutet.


----------



## Darkknightrippper (21. November 2018)

Das Problem ist, dass das Netzteil viel zu alt und für moderne Systeme nicht geeignet ist.


----------



## Dudelll (21. November 2018)

Denke auch das es eher die Geschwindigkeit von den lastwechseln ist die deinem nt Probleme macht, als die reine Leistung bzw. die stromstärke. Hab auch nur 650w und das läuft problemlos auch wenn man die Karte über 400w ziehen lässt.


----------



## Dunnlock (21. November 2018)

Hmm, probier mal folgendes 12V2 an das Board, 12V1 an den ersten Anschluss der Grafikkarte und 12V3 an den zweiten, evtl. 12V3 und 12V1 an der Graka tauschen.


----------



## hugo-03 (21. November 2018)

MfDoom schrieb:


> ....und dann kam der Absturz, wa?



ne hab 4h stunden am stück gespielt


----------



## Downsampler (21. November 2018)

Ok Jungs. Entwarnung. War ein Verkabelungsfehler. Hab nochmal im Manual und im Datenblatt genau geguckt und neu gesteckt.

Heaven Benchmark läuft durch.

Mea culpa!


----------



## Gurdi (21. November 2018)

Darkknightrippper schrieb:


> Erstaunlich wie viel 0,1V mehr beim HBM bewirken. Vorher hatte ich bei 930MHz in der Tomb Raider Demo schon Artefakte. Nach dem Flash lief die Demo mit 1100MHz auf dem HBM ohne Probleme (weiter hab ich noch nicht getestet).
> 
> Aktuell hab ich folgende Settings:
> P6: 1542 MHz / 970 mV
> ...



Nicht übel 

Navi + hört sich ja mal interessant an.
Vega 7nm wäre mir aber lieber


----------



## Downsampler (21. November 2018)

Dunnlock schrieb:


> Hmm, probier mal folgendes 12V2 an das Board, 12V1 an den ersten Anschluss der Grafikkarte und 12V3 an den zweiten, evtl. 12V3 und 12V1 an der Graka tauschen.



Genauso hab ich es gemacht. Leider ist das Abbild im Manual verkehrt herum. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil und so ....


----------



## Dunnlock (21. November 2018)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Genauso hab ich es gemacht. Leider ist das Abbild im Manual verkehrt herum. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil und so ....



ich hatte nur mitbekommen, das du 12V1 an das Board geklemmt hattest, aber im Handbuch stand das etwas anderst


----------



## Downsampler (21. November 2018)

An 12 V1 hab ich jetzt 1 Strang für mein DVD Laufwerk und 3 Stränge für einen 8Pin an der Graka. An 12 V3 hab ich jetzt das Mainboard und den zweiten 8Pin für die Graka. An 12V2 die CPU und die Festplatten. So passt es.


----------



## moreply (21. November 2018)

Tausch das ding auch wenn es jetzt läuft.

Dieses Netzteil ist mehr als ungeeignet für eine aktuelle GPU.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (21. November 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Jo, können schon, nur FALLS (ich weiß, unwahrscheinlich) was passiert, ist die Karte gebricked, oder?



Brand New Method How To UNBRICK/FLASH Almost Any Card AMD or NVIDIA - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community

So viel ich weiß, (check das lieber nach) geht das mit Vega. Chipkralle und go.


----------



## Gurdi (21. November 2018)

Man kann das Bios mit ner Zweitkarte oder nem Onboard einfach zurück flashen, das schlimmste was passieren könnte ist ein fehlerhafter Eprom oder ein Hardfwaredefekt wie Kurzschluss etc.
Beides ist aber äußerst unwahrscheinlich wenn es auf den anderen Boards funzt. Wenn es nicht läuft mit der anderen Karte einfach zurück flashen.


----------



## Gurdi (21. November 2018)

YouTube
YouTube


----------



## Cliff (21. November 2018)

@Downsampler: Irgendwie finde ich deine Einstellungen merkwürdig. Warum hast du den Takt so runter gedreht? Oder war das jetzt nur testweise wegen deiner Abstürze?

@gurdi: Mach bei Gelegenheit gerne nen Thread zum flashen der Pulse auf, heute und morgen schaffe ich es aber wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## Darkknightrippper (22. November 2018)

So ich habe meine 24/7 Settings gefunden.

P6: 1552 MHz / 1000 mV
P7: 1662 MHz / 1050 mV
HBM: 1100 MHz / 1050 mV
PT: -9% ~ 240W

Im Fire Strike Ultra erziele ich damit 5647 Punkte. Damit liegen idR ~1600 MHz an. Ich muss jetzt nur noch schauen, ob die Einstellungen in allen Spielen stabil sind.


----------



## Cliff (22. November 2018)

Du glücklicher. Ich komm nicht über 1050MHz. Bei Dauerbelastung gibts dann Artefakte.
Grad spaßeshalber auch mal auf 1100Mhz gestellt: Da ist FireStrike Ultra dann mitten in der Demo abgeschmiert, vorher hats aber schon ordentlich Artefakte gehagelt


----------



## WhoRainZone (22. November 2018)

Cliff schrieb:


> Da ist FireStrike Ultra dann mitten in der Demo abgeschmiert, vorher hats aber schon ordentlich Artefakte gehagelt


Bei meiner 56 hängts aktuell an 5 MHz ob Demo/Bench fehlerfrei durchlaufen oder direkt in der 1. Sekunde abschmieren.
1015 läuft, 1020 garnicht mehr.

Hab mir gestern noch das NAvi+ Video reingezogen...
Wenn das stimmt.. Holy Moly 
Wer dann in der Mittelklasse noch Nvidia kauft ist selber Schuld


----------



## Lighting-Designer (22. November 2018)

Abwarten und Tee trinken. Ich glaub das erst wenn die Karte in meinem Rechner steckt. &#55358;&#56618;


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (22. November 2018)

Ich würde mich auch nicht zu sehr hypen lassen. Schauen wir einfach was da kommt.


----------



## Gurdi (22. November 2018)

Dauert ja eh alles noch ne Weile.Ich bin erst mal auf das Dezember Update gespannt.
Die V20 Mobile sieht ganz interessant aus, mal gespannt was nähere Tests dazu sagen. Die Leistung bei Premiere ist schon mal ziemlich überzeugend. Mal sehn wies aussieht wenn Bootcamp Treiber da sind für den Chip.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (22. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Also kann man jetzt alle Vegas flashen, perfekt.



mit Samsung

Kann man Das irgendwie schon bei der Bestellung checken ?


----------



## Gurdi (22. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> mit Samsung
> 
> Kann man Das irgendwie schon bei der Bestellung checken ?



Ja, mit dem Samsung, hätte man mit erwähnen müssen.
Nein man sieht das nicht bei Bestellung.


----------



## RX480 (22. November 2018)

@Gurdi
Auch wenn Dir etwas suspekt, aber die Jungs sind immer fix. (CPU spielt  in SO kaum ne Rolle)
Erstaunlich wie gut 4k läuft in Sunset Overdrive:


----------



## drstoecker (22. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> mit Samsung
> 
> Kann man Das irgendwie schon bei der Bestellung checken ?


Kannst ja mal fragen ob die die Karte mal kurz einbauen können um den ram auszulesen.


----------



## RX480 (22. November 2018)

Bei MF als Einzelkauf ? 

Für nen neuen Komplett-PC wäre sowas als Sonderwunsch "3x Testen 1x Samsung" nehmen denkbar.
(oder schickt die 2x Hynix halt zurück)


----------



## RX480 (22. November 2018)

F1 2018 bekommt DX12.
Sicher für kleine CPU`s net schlecht, in FHD und UHD steigen schon mal die min fps.
F1 2018: DirectX 12 verbessert die Leistung bei AMD-Grafikkarten - ComputerBase


----------



## Gurdi (22. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> F1 2018 bekommt DX12.
> Sicher für kleine CPU`s net schlecht, in FHD steigen schon mal die min fps.
> F1 2018: DirectX 12 verbessert die Leistung bei AMD-Grafikkarten - ComputerBase



Mit Drops in dem Spiel haben ja eher die Turings zu kämpfen. Aber DX12 ist schon mal nicht schlecht.


----------



## Oi!Olli (22. November 2018)

Hatvmal jemand Screenshots von einer übertakteten Vega 64 mit einem Ryzen 1600/2600(X) beim Benchmark von AC Odyssey?


----------



## Gurdi (22. November 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Hatvmal jemand Screenshots von einer übertakteten Vega 64 mit einem Ryzen 1600/2600(X) beim Benchmark von AC Odyssey?



Assassin's Creed Odyssey Benchmark
1600er war aber glaube ich nicht dabei.


----------



## Dudelll (22. November 2018)

Könnt dir in der Kombi nur origins anbieten, oder du schenkst mir fix odyssey, dann mach ich das gerne ^^


----------



## DaHell63 (22. November 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Hatvmal jemand Screenshots von einer übertakteten Vega 64 mit einem Ryzen 1600/2600(X) beim Benchmark von AC Odyssey?



Ryzen 1600/Vega64
Ryzen 2600X/Vega64


----------



## Dunnlock (22. November 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Hatvmal jemand Screenshots von einer übertakteten Vega 64 mit einem Ryzen 1600/2600(X) beim Benchmark von AC Odyssey?


Ich hatte mal für Gurdi mit meinem 1600X gebencht, müsstest du mal einige Seiten zurück schauen.

EDIT:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/485138-amd-rx-vega-laberthread-718.html#post9577135
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/485138-amd-rx-vega-laberthread-718.html#post9576452


----------



## Gurdi (22. November 2018)

Dunnlock schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal für Gurdi mit meinem 1600X gebencht, müsstest du mal einige Seiten zurück schauen.



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/485138-amd-rx-vega-laberthread-718.html#post9577135

Ne Seite weiter habe ich einige Optimeriungsempfehlungen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (22. November 2018)

Dunnlock schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal für Gurdi mit meinem 1600X gebencht, müsstest du mal einige Seiten zurück schauen.
> 
> EDIT:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/485138-amd-rx-vega-laberthread-718.html#post9577135
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/485138-amd-rx-vega-laberthread-718.html#post9576452


Danke. Hast auch welche in Full-Hd?


----------



## beren2707 (22. November 2018)

*Moderative Anmerkung:

*Wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt, ist hier kein Platz für das Austragen pseudoreligiöser Markenkriege. Wer in einem spezifischen Laberthread ausschließlich (Marken-)Bashing betreibt, bricht die Forenregel 4.6. Deswegen sind derlei Beiträge unerwünscht und werden weiterhin (kommentarlos) ausgeblendet und sanktioniert.

MfG
beren2707


----------



## Dunnlock (22. November 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Danke. Hast auch welche in Full-Hd?




Hab ich mal gemacht, mit 3 verschiedenen Profilen 950mV, 1000mV und 1050mV.
Ich glaub da limitiert die CPU.

Edit: Hmm, ok, wenn man statt Randlos, Vollbild nimmt hat man 3 FPS mehr.


----------



## Oi!Olli (22. November 2018)

Danke. Schade dann hat sich da leider noch nichts geändert. Origins und Odyssey haben dann immer noch Probleme mit Vega.

Und wie mache ich das, das die Grafik nicht so groß angezeigt wird?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## openSUSE (22. November 2018)

Wenn man sich die GPU Zeiten anschaut, dann hat Pascal aber auch noch Probleme mit dem Spiel. :O


----------



## Gurdi (22. November 2018)

Ich mach mal gleich nen Benchmark mit meinen Optimierungen, mal sehn was bei raus kommt in FHD. Die 1080 dürfte aber ne ganze Ecke flotter sein in dem Spiel.


----------



## NuVirus (22. November 2018)

Zur Info falls es Abschalt Probleme mit Seasonic Focus Netzteilen gibt sollte man sich an den Hersteller wenden:
Sea Sonic Focus Plus: UEberlast-abschaltung mit Vega-Grafikkarten - ComputerBase


----------



## Gurdi (22. November 2018)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Zur Info falls es Abschalt Probleme mit Seasonic Focus Netzteilen gibt sollte man sich an den Hersteller wenden:
> Sea Sonic Focus Plus: UEberlast-abschaltung mit Vega-Grafikkarten - ComputerBase



Find ich klasse von Seasonic das die das so offen kommunizieren ohne große Not eigentlich. Werd ich mir merken,sowas hat man selten in der Techbranche.


----------



## bath92 (22. November 2018)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Zur Info falls es Abschalt Probleme mit Seasonic Focus Netzteilen gibt sollte man sich an den Hersteller wenden:
> Sea Sonic Focus Plus: UEberlast-abschaltung mit Vega-Grafikkarten - ComputerBase



Danke für die Info. 

Hab ein Seasonic Focus Plus Platinum 550W in Kombination mit einer Vega 56 verbaut.
Konnte das Problem bis jetzt nicht nachstellen, sollte aber laut Seasonic aufgrund des Kaufdatums im September 2018 auch nicht betroffen sein.


----------



## NuVirus (23. November 2018)

Kann durchaus sein aber kann auch sein das ein Netzteil bei nem Händler länger rum liegt gerade bei kleineren oder einzelnen Filialen.


----------



## bath92 (23. November 2018)

Könnte natürlich sein, hab das Netzteil bei Notbooksbilliger.de (Seasonic-Aktion, 15%-Rabatt) erstanden. 

Werde nächste Woche, wenn ich wieder an meinen Rechner kann, mal testen ob ich das Teil zum Abschalten bringen kann.


----------



## sunyego (23. November 2018)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Zur Info falls es Abschalt Probleme mit Seasonic Focus Netzteilen gibt sollte man sich an den Hersteller wenden:
> Sea Sonic Focus Plus: UEberlast-abschaltung mit Vega-Grafikkarten - ComputerBase



wundert mich nicht !
Das es überhaupt Netzteile gibt die nicht abschalten,  wundert mich dagegen sehr.


----------



## bath92 (23. November 2018)

sunyego schrieb:


> Das es überhaupt Netzteile gibt die nicht abschalten,  wundert mich da schon eher.



Dann lies dir mal den CB-Test zum Dark Power Pro 10 550W durch.
Das Teil hatte zum Testzeitpunkt so ziemlich alle verfügbaren Schutzschaltungen am Markt.
Schaltete im Test aber nicht ab, da es im Stande war dauerhaft fast die doppelte Leistung ohne Murren zur Verfügung zu stellen. 

Ist aber auch ein Multi-Rail-Netzteil, also nicht unbedingt vergleichbar mit der Seasonic-Reihe.


----------



## Gurdi (23. November 2018)

Die Mobile Vega sehen ziemlich nett aus. Für 35 Watt TDP echt ne feine Sache, vor allem in nem Schlanken Touchgerät. Ich hoffe es kommt noch das ein oder andere Notebook ohne den Apfel mit dem Chip.
YouTube
YouTube

Vor allem gibt es noch nicht mal einen Treiber aktuell für Windows der die Chips passend erkennt. Da geht sicher noch was.


----------



## moreply (23. November 2018)

Mit Multi Rail hat das nichts zu tun  Du teilst einfach deine Strom Quelle auf und sicherts einzeln ab.

Die DPP10 wären ja zwei geteilt bis 750w kamen die von FSP alles drüber war von Seasonic. Und für das DPP 10 550w hat man einfach die 650w Plattform genommen, und minimal verändert. 
Also konnte es die 650 W auch ohne Probleme stemmen.

Beim Focus ist einfach die Stützzeit der Sekundär Kondensatoren zu klein bemessen bzw. deren Kapazität.


----------



## drstoecker (23. November 2018)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Zur Info falls es Abschalt Probleme mit Seasonic Focus Netzteilen gibt sollte man sich an den Hersteller wenden:
> Sea Sonic Focus Plus: UEberlast-abschaltung mit Vega-Grafikkarten - ComputerBase



Ich bin mir sicher das es da noch andere Kandidaten gibt!


----------



## Gurdi (23. November 2018)

moreply schrieb:


> Mit Multi Rail hat das nichts zu tun  Du teilst einfach deine Strom Quelle auf und sicherts einzeln ab.
> 
> Die DPP10 wären ja zwei geteilt bis 750w kamen die von FSP alles drüber war von Seasonic. Und für das DPP 10 550w hat man einfach die 650w Plattform genommen, und minimal verändert.
> Also konnte es die 650 W auch ohne Probleme stemmen.
> ...



Sollten nicht Tests so was heraus kristallisieren? Da wird doch die Stützzeit immer gemessen.


----------



## RX480 (23. November 2018)

BLACK FRIDAY

Kann Das auf A.. leider net anschauen : RX64 Strixx für 431,-€ auf EBAY (Mediamarkt ?)
Asus  ROG-STRIX-RXVEGA64-O8G-GAMING (8GB) ab 431,10 € | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de


----------



## WhoRainZone (23. November 2018)

Jo, ebay hat nen 10%Rabatt Code POWERFRIDAY
Damit kriegt man die Red Dragon für 360​


----------



## RX480 (23. November 2018)

Danke WhoRainZone, ich dachte schon ich kriege eine NT-Überlastung.


----------



## RX480 (23. November 2018)

e-sports: FHD-Monis <1ms ( mit FS wunderbar für Vega)
KG1 Gaming Displays: Acer-Monitore mit < 1 ms Reaktionszeit starten in Japan - ComputerBase


----------



## RX480 (23. November 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Jo, ebay hat nen 10%Rabatt Code POWERFRIDAY
> Damit kriegt man die Red Dragon für 360​



Oder beim Nachbarn für 349,-€.
Sapphire  Radeon RX Vega56 Pulse 8GB HBM2 au meilleur prix sur idealo.fr

Bei MF  für 399,-€ hätte man sofort das Spielebundle dabei.
8GB Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 56 Pulse Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de


----------



## RX480 (23. November 2018)

Bei der  RX64 Strixx für 469,-€ bei MF bekommt man  35,-€ Payback. (Das Spielebundle kann man bestimmt über den AMD-Support /Kundenservice bekommen, falls net automatisch dabei, hat Daredevil vom 3dC so gemacht.)
8GB Asus Radeon RX Vega 64 ROG Strix OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Sharijan (23. November 2018)

Wenn man beim Cashback von Asus nicht ca 1 Jahr auf sein Geld warten müsste.


----------



## Oi!Olli (23. November 2018)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die GPU Zeiten anschaut, dann hat Pascal aber auch noch Probleme mit dem Spiel. :O


Eher mein System. Da waren noch einige Trekberreste einer 7970drauf. Hab die entfernt und jetzt läuft es ohne Ausreißer


----------



## Gurdi (23. November 2018)

FHD Origins mit Optimierungen im Fenster FHD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
FHD Origins mit Optimierungen im Vollbild FHD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum Vergleich WQHD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In Ultra



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oi!Olli (23. November 2018)

Danke. Da
Nn warte ich erstmal bis ich mit AC OD fertig bin


----------



## RawMangoJuli (23. November 2018)

VideoCardz.com auf Twitter: 
"Naked ninjas at AMD HQ are reporting. AMD yearly driver update: ETA 3 weeks."


----------



## Gurdi (23. November 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> VideoCardz.com auf Twitter:
> "Naked ninjas at AMD HQ are reporting. AMD yearly driver update: ETA 3 weeks."



Bin gespannt was da kommt.


----------



## Dudelll (23. November 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> VideoCardz.com auf Twitter:
> "Naked ninjas at AMD HQ are reporting. AMD yearly driver update: ETA 3 weeks."



Mist 3 Wochen noch..hab auf Anfang Dezember gehofft :p


----------



## Gurdi (23. November 2018)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Mist 3 Wochen noch..hab auf Anfang Dezember gehofft :p



Ja ich auch.Die ACS wären nett
Wenn die dabei sind wart ich auch gerne was länger^^


----------



## Lighting-Designer (23. November 2018)

ACS? Was meinst du damit? Ich hoffe auf die Primitive Shader.


----------



## Gurdi (23. November 2018)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> ACS? Was meinst du damit? Ich hoffe auf die Primitive Shader.



Automatic Compute Shaders.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (23. November 2018)

Hmm, wat is dat denn nu wieder?


----------



## Gurdi (23. November 2018)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Hmm, wat is dat denn nu wieder?



Die vermeintlich neuen Primitive Shader.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/485138-amd-rx-vega-laberthread-760.html#post9597496


----------



## MrZaboo (23. November 2018)

Die "Asus Radeon RX Vega 64 ROG Strix" gibt es im Mindstar aktuell für 429€, dazu 35€ Cashback und die drei Spiele. Da könnte ich fast schwach werden, aber mein Netzteil (550 Watt Antec TP-550C Non-Modular 80+ Gold) macht mir bei den 64ern ein wenig Sorgen ;D


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (23. November 2018)

Moin 

Trau mich garnicht zu fragen, mir kam eine Idee, meine 1080gtx gegen eine Vega 64 zu tauschen. Ich bin mit der gtx zufrieden, nur was mich tierisch stört. möchte einen neuen Monitor kaufen und wenn ich die Preise mit G synch sehe kommt mir das Erbrechen. 

Den Monitor den ich mir mit F synch ausgesucht habe kostet 560€ und mit G synch AB 900€ !

Wenn ich die gtx gegen die Vega tausche werde ich ein +/- 0 Geschäft machen, wie schaut es bei der Leistung aus? Die meisten Benchmarks sagen ausgeglichen. 

Da die Vega unter Wasser gesetzt wird und vom MoRa gekühlt wird, sollte man sie gut optimieren Können. 

Gezockt werden soll auf UWQHD und dann mit F synch. 

Lohnt es auf Vega zu tauschen nur um F synch zu bekommen und eine höhere Auflösung ? 
Oder Monitor kaufen und irgendwann zu hoffen das amd eine bessere Karte bringt und in der Zeit auf F synch zu verzichten? 

Bin da momentan Komplet unschlüssig 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir da irgendwie zu Vernunft helfen.


----------



## Dudelll (23. November 2018)

Hm würd ehrlich gesagt nicht soviel Geld nur für FSync ausgeben, auch wenn du vermutlich keinen Leistungsunterschied zwischen den beiden Karten merken wirst. Würd mir einfach den Monitor holen und auf FSync verzichten, wenn du dann doch nochmal die Karte wechselst hast du die Option ja noch offen. 

Benutze FSync mittlerweile zwar öfter, aber ehrlich gesagt sind FSync und GSync mMn. jetzt keine Game Changer, zumindest keine die mir 500€ Wert wären ^^


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (23. November 2018)

Ein Monitor will ich mir jetzt sowieso holen, der muss jetzt dran sein. Die Kosten sind eh eingeplant, würdest du wieder ohne Probleme alles ohne F sync zocken wollen?


----------



## Dudelll (23. November 2018)

Kann jetzt nicht genau sagen wie das bei nem 60hz Panel wäre aber wenn fsync bei mir jetzt auf einmal nicht mehr gehen würd hät ich kein Problem mit einfach 144hz und fertig.

Mag zwar sehr subjektiv sein aber mir fällt der Unterschied überhaupt nicht auf wenn ich nicht wirklich versuche die Unterschiede zu erkennen.

Von daher würd ich immer Moni  > fsync,  wenn's dabei ist warum nicht, wenn nicht auch kein beinbruch.

Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast würd ich fsync ansonsten mal iwo antesten dann weißt du besser wie sehr dir das auffällt bzw. Nicht auffällt.


----------



## moreply (23. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Sollten nicht Tests so was heraus kristallisieren? Da wird doch die Stützzeit immer gemessen.



Was gemessen wird ist die Holdup Time, also die Zeit die das Netzteil Primär seitig an bleibt wenn eine Stromunterbrechung auftritt.
Beim Focus liegt diese bei 17,5 ms ATX Specs geben 16ms vor.

Aber das ganze hat keine großen Auswirkungen auf die Sekundärseite. Wenn dort kurzzeitig zu hohe Ströme fließen die die Ausgangs Kondensatoren nicht überbrücken können.
Greift die OPP oder OCP des Netzteils, weil die Schutzschaltungen anhand der Messwerte einen Kurzschluss bzw. eine Überlastung Feststellen.   

Bei der Vega kommt noch dazu das diese Peaks sehr lange andauern. Liegt mit daran das die Hersteller sich Feuchte Elkos Sparen die solche Spitzen abfedern und vom Netzteil fernhalten könnten.
Das Bit Fenix Whisper-M hatte da ein ähnliches Problem mit einer 1080ti Gaming X.

Die Grafikkarten Hersteller müssen sich einfach wieder an die ATX Specs halten.

Und mal was kleines am Rande, weil ja gerne Behauptet wird das Gruppe nicht so schlecht ist. Was passiert wohl mit den Nebenspannungen wenn die Protection nicht auslößt und die 12V Leitung einseitig mit 50A belastet wird.
Genau die Nebenspannungen werden sehr groß


----------



## Linmoum (23. November 2018)

KaffeeMitMilch schrieb:


> Ein Monitor will ich mir jetzt sowieso holen, der muss jetzt dran sein. Die Kosten sind eh eingeplant, würdest du wieder ohne Probleme alles ohne F sync zocken wollen?


Du willst nicht mehr ohne, wenn du eines der beiden einmal hattest.

Gerade wenn man eher hochpreisige GPUs nimmt (und ich unterstelle mal, dass Leute in Foren wie hier bei PCGH dann auch einen gewissen... "Anspruch" an ein gutes Spielerlebnis am PC haben) sollte man auch beim Monitor nicht sparen und das beeinhaltet dann in dem Fall FreeSync. Wobei das ja heutzutage eh gefühlt bei 80% aller ("Gaming"-)Monitore sowieso dabei ist.

FreeSync/G-Sync sind ein wenig vergleichbar mit SD vs. HD beim Fernsehen oder HDD vs. SSD beim booten/Ladezeiten in Spielen/Programmstarts etc.. Der Unterschied ist einfach riesig.


----------



## Dudelll (24. November 2018)

Jetzt haste beide Seiten gehört : p Ist halt wirklich stark vom Nutzer abhängig. Persönlich fand ich den Sprung von 60 Hz auf 144Hz wesentlich deutlicher spürbar als von 144hz und Kein Sync auf 144hz + Fsync.

Falls du in der Nähe wohnst kannst gerne rumkommen und paar runden bf V mit und ohne fsync antesten ; )


----------



## Gurdi (24. November 2018)

moreply schrieb:


> Was gemessen wird ist die Holdup Time, also die Zeit die das Netzteil Primär seitig an bleibt wenn eine Stromunterbrechung auftritt.
> Beim Focus liegt diese bei 17,5 ms ATX Specs geben 16ms vor.
> 
> Aber das ganze hat keine großen Auswirkungen auf die Sekundärseite. Wenn dort kurzzeitig zu hohe Ströme fließen die die Ausgangs Kondensatoren nicht überbrücken können.
> ...



Danke für die Erklärung, hab das dann verwechselt.



KaffeeMitMilch schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Trau mich garnicht zu fragen, mir kam eine Idee, meine 1080gtx gegen eine Vega 64 zu tauschen. Ich bin mit der gtx zufrieden, nur was mich tierisch stört. möchte einen neuen Monitor kaufen und wenn ich die Preise mit G synch sehe kommt mir das Erbrechen.
> 
> ...



Also wenn du ein neues Panel kaufst lohnt sich das aktuell schon. Im Moment kriegst du die 1080 noch für nen sehr guten Preis weg, die Panels ohne Gsync sind um längen besser und du kriegst nicht nur Fsync sondern auch HDR was du mit Gsync nicht bekommst und absolut empfehlenswert ist.

Die Vega ist in UWQHD mindesten gleich schnell, eher schneller da Ihr hohe Auflösungen liegen und du hast auch ein bessere Featureset was sich mittlerweile schon teils deutlich in den neuen Spielen abzeichnet wie Battlefield, COD, Forza etc. wohingegen die Pascals wohl langsam aber sicher hinten runter fallen wegen Turing. In Verbindung mit den attraktiven Preisen und dem sehr guten Spielepaket würde ich dir empfehlen das zu machen.


----------



## DerLachs (24. November 2018)

Kann man die Sapphire Pulse eigentlich flashen? Und bringt es etwas außer mehr Spannung für den HBM und deshalb höheres OC Potential?

Ich lese mir gerade den Startpost Vega 56, 1080 GTX Build UV & OC. "How to Guide" durch und verstehe nur Bahnhof.


----------



## Gurdi (24. November 2018)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Kann man die Sapphire Pulse eigentlich flashen? Und bringt es etwas außer mehr Spannung für den HBM und deshalb höheres OC Potential?
> 
> Ich lese mir gerade den Startpost Vega 56, 1080 GTX Build UV & OC. "How to Guide" durch und verstehe nur Bahnhof.



Wenn Samsung Ram dann ja. Vorteile sind höhere PT und mehr Spannung auf dem HBM was in höheren Taktraten mündet.
Hier hab ich das alles besser erklärt
RX Vega 56 / 64 Overclocking & Undervolting Anleitung @ Rajintek Morpheus 2 inkl. Backplate
und hier zum Flash einer 56er
Make my Gigabyte Vega great again!

Die Strixx ist übrigens schon wieder ausverkauft.


----------



## drstoecker (24. November 2018)

@gurdi
ein paar 64er strix sind noch da!


----------



## ATIR290 (24. November 2018)

Shadow of The Tomb Raider bekommt Vega Patch mit Performance Plus zu 30%, oder gar etwas mehr
In 3 Wochen wissens wir!


----------



## Rolk (24. November 2018)

Hat hier schon jemand bei einer Sapphire Pulse oder Powercolor Red Dragon die WLP getauscht? Hat es sich gelohnt?

 Nur falls mich mal spontan die Bastellaune überkommt, aber wenn der Temperaturunterschied nur marginal ist würde ich es doch bleiben lasssen.


----------



## Rolk (24. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> FHD Origins mit Optimierungen im Fenster FHD
> 
> FHD Origins mit Optimierungen im Vollbild FHD
> 
> ...



Ist das jetzt eine RX56 oder RX64?


----------



## Gurdi (24. November 2018)

Das ist meine 64er Morpheus.


----------



## DaHell63 (24. November 2018)

Das ist doch Odyssey und nicht Origins.


----------



## Gurdi (24. November 2018)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Das ist doch Odyssey und nicht Origins.



Oh, hast recht ich habs jetzt schon zum hundertsten mal verwechselt. Ist natürlich Odyssey.


----------



## Rolk (24. November 2018)

Ich hatte nur den Screen gesehen und gar nicht bemerkt das er falsch beschriftet war.^^


----------



## Downsampler (24. November 2018)

Das mit meinen Abstürzen ist immer seltsamer geworden. Mal ging es, mal nicht.

Heute hab ich ein Strommeßgerät an meine Steckdosenleiste, an der meine ganze Computeranlage dranhängt, angeschlossen und etwas seltsames herausgefunden.

Sobald ich auch nur irgendeinen Wert im Wattman manuell eintrage, steigt mein Stromverbrauch und die Karte wird instabil und stürzt im Heaven ab.

Beispiel: ich verändere nur die Taktraten in P6 auf 1300, in P7 auf 1350, ansonsten lasse ich die Wattman Einstellungen unberührt.. Dann starte ich Fallout 4, lade mein Savegame und gucke in eine Richtung. Ist in Wattman alles auf Standardeinstellungen, habe ich einen Verbrauch von 320 Watt auf dem Meßgerät. Mit den veränderten Takten im Wattman habe ich 380 Watt auf dem Meßgerät.

Solange ich nur die Schieberegler im Wattman benutze ist alles in Ordnung. Auch undervoltet sich die Karte automatisch und der Stromverbrauch liegt in den erwarteten Grenzen. Die Abstürze finden nicht mehr statt. In Fallout 4 mit meinem Testsavegame habe ich nun einen Verbrauch von 285 bis 300 Watt auf dem Meßgerät.

Kann das jemand von euch bestätigen?


----------



## Gurdi (24. November 2018)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Das mit meinen Abstürzen ist immer seltsamer geworden. Mal ging es, mal nicht.
> 
> Heute hab ich ein Strommeßgerät an meine Steckdosenleiste, an der meine ganze Computeranlage dranhängt, angeschlossen und etwas seltsames herausgefunden.
> 
> ...



Undervolte die Karte über die Regler wenn dir das reicht. Mach mal Sreenshots von deinen Einstellungen mit Regler und mit eingetragenen Werten. Da wird irgendwo was falsch eingestellt sein.


----------



## t1m758 (24. November 2018)

Als meine Vega noch luftgekühlt war hat sich das Innere des Gehäuses so aufgewärmt, dass der Speicher(Samsung B Die) so ab 50°C instabil wurde.


----------



## Ralle@ (24. November 2018)

50° für den HBM2 ist nichts, das kann der dank Zero RPM Features bei manch Karten schon im Idle haben.
Und natürlich können Karten ala Vega 56 / 64, GTX 1080 TI oder 2080 TI die Gehäuse ordentlich erwärmen, das liegt aber auch daran dass die meisten Case nur mehr schön aussehen und wenig wert auf Kühlung gelegt wird. High Airflow bedeutet Mesh und Mesh ist die Tage verpönt. Da setzen die Hersteller lieber auf Glas bei der Front, an der Seite und oder am Deckel, sieht cool aus und man sieht die RGP Lightshow, für die Kühlung ist es aber ein graus. Selbst mit Wakü kann sich da schnell mal die Hitz stauen, deshalb hoffe ich dass der Trend bald wieder verschwindet und die Hersteller mal wieder vernünftige Gehäuse bringen und keine Design Saunen.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (24. November 2018)

Also mein Gehäuse hat sowohl Mesh als auch Glas und sieht mit RGB gut aus.


----------



## Downsampler (24. November 2018)

Hier sind die Screenshots:

Das hier funktioniert, auch mit Powerlimit auf 0, Heaven läuft X mal durch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das hier funktioniert nicht, in Heaven stürzt reproduzierbar der PC jedesmal in Szene 11 ab:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wenn ich nur die Taktraten für P6 und P7 einstelle und alles andere auf Automatisch habe, stürzt der PC ab, in Heaven Szene 11.


----------



## drstoecker (24. November 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> 50° für den HBM2 ist nichts, das kann der dank Zero RPM Features bei manch Karten schon im Idle haben.
> Und natürlich können Karten ala Vega 56 / 64, GTX 1080 TI oder 2080 TI die Gehäuse ordentlich erwärmen, das liegt aber auch daran dass die meisten Case nur mehr schön aussehen und wenig wert auf Kühlung gelegt wird. High Airflow bedeutet Mesh und Mesh ist die Tage verpönt. Da setzen die Hersteller lieber auf Glas bei der Front, an der Seite und oder am Deckel, sieht cool aus und man sieht die RGP Lightshow, für die Kühlung ist es aber ein graus. Selbst mit Wakü kann sich da schnell mal die Hitz stauen, deshalb hoffe ich dass der Trend bald wieder verschwindet und die Hersteller mal wieder vernünftige Gehäuse bringen und keine Design Saunen.


Er meinte seinen sytemram der instabil wird nicht den hbm der Vega.


----------



## Dunnlock (24. November 2018)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Hier sind die Screenshots:
> 
> Das hier funktioniert, auch mit Powerlimit auf 0, Heaven läuft X mal durch:
> 
> ...



Hmm, warum so hohe Spannungen für so wenig Takt? 
Teste mal meine Einstellungen mit den für dich möglichen Takt. Wenn du beim HBM 950mV einstellst, bleibt er auf 800MHz, da solltest du min. 951mV einstellen um auf den P4 vom HBM zu kommen.


----------



## Downsampler (24. November 2018)

Das habe ich jetzt eingegeben. Heaven lief 1x durch, zeigte mir aber Frameraten bis über 140 an, Score war 2400. Die Karte wird heiß, Hotspot auf 93 Grad C und auch hörbar laut. Stromverbrauch auf dem Meßgerät dabei meistens über 400 Watt, aber kein Absturz.

Nach dem Durchlauf habe ich meine Einstellungen gecheckt, Chill und FRTC waren aktiviert haben aber nicht Funktioniert. Dann habe ich den Heaven erneut angeworfen mit den gleichen Einstellungen -> FPS bei 60 festgenagelt, Absturz gleich in Szene 1...

So langsam glaube ich, daß der AMD Treiber eine Macke hat.

Und mit Heaven stimmt auch was nicht. Wenn ich mein funktionierendes Profil im Wattman betreibe wo ich nur mit den Reglern arbeite, dann zeigt er mir alle Taktraten im Benchmark korrekt an. Wenn ich manuell etwas einstelle, dann zeigt er mir 1980 Mhz GPU und 1800 MHZ Mem an.


----------



## Dunnlock (24. November 2018)

Also, es kann sein das die Karte nicht den selben Takt dauerhaft halten kann, wie bei mir, das musst du dann individuell herausfinden.


----------



## Downsampler (24. November 2018)

Der GPU Takt schwankt doch sowieso andauernd.

Ich hab bloß den Eindruck, wenn ich manuell im Wattman Profile eingebe, dann zerhaut es das Power Management. Wattman stürzt ab, die GPU steigt aus und der Rechner geht aus.


----------



## Gurdi (24. November 2018)

Warum testest du mit Heaven? Der Bench ist völlig unbrauchbar, nimm mal Superposition oder Firestrike.
Wenn du es schaffst mir ne PPT Reg File zu schicken dann editiere ich dir die entsprechend dann kannst du die anklicken und dann sollte es laufen, du wolltest minimalen Verbauch wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab.
Das Problem liegt bei dir anscheinend an den unteren P-States.


----------



## Dunnlock (24. November 2018)

Wenn der Takt zu hoch ist für die eingestellte Spannung, schmiert dir der Treiber ab. 
Ich habe jetzt mal unter FHD den Treiber auf 60 FPS festgenagelt und es funktioniert ohne Probleme. Nur die Karte wird eher selten mal P6 und/oder P7 erreichen.

EDIT: ich habe auch mal testweise den HBM auf 950mV festgesetzt, da schmiert offenbar jedes Spiel ab. Hmm, ich hatte das vor 2 Wochen mal getestet, da lief es. Aber halt nur mit 800 MHz


----------



## Gurdi (24. November 2018)

Dunnlock schrieb:


> Wenn der Takt zu hoch ist für die eingestellte Spannung, schmiert dir der Treiber ab.
> Ich habe jetzt mal unter FHD den Treiber auf 60 FPS festgenagelt und es funktioniert ohne Probleme. Nur die Karte wird eher selten mal P6 und/oder P7 erreichen.
> 
> EDIT: ich habe auch mal testweise den HBM auf 950mV festgesetzt, da schmiert offenbar jedes Spiel ab. Hmm, ich hatte das vor 2 Wochen mal getestet, da lief es. Aber halt nur mit 800 MHz



Die SOC Clock passt da wahrscheinlich nicht mehr.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (24. November 2018)

Ist ein Straight Power 11 550 Watt ausreichend für eine Vega 64+r5 2600x? Ein Bekannter hat vor sich dieses Setup zu kaufen.

Btw...es gibt nur noch 8 Custom Modelle PCIe mit GPU AMD (nach Serie): RX Vega 64 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland. Gab es da nicht mal mehr?


----------



## Gurdi (24. November 2018)

Die Strixx ist wieder im Angebot.
8GB Asus Radeon RX Vega 64 ROG Strix OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de

395 Euro nach Cashback.(oder ein Headset) Da kann man wirklich nicht meckern mit 3 Spielen.

Das Straight Power 11 sollte keine Probleme damit haben, wobei wenn er neu baut würde ich ne Nummer größer nehmen. Die neuen Prozessoren brauchen auch ne Menge wieder.


----------



## Stupsi666 (24. November 2018)

Schau im Mindstar: Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de


----------



## Downsampler (24. November 2018)

Hier mein Firestrike Result mit meinem angepassten Profil.

AMD Radeon RX Vega 56 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67

Gerade habe ich eine Runde PUBG getestet. Als die Runde zuende war hab ich Alt+Tab gedrückt, auf den Desktop, im Browser ein Video gestartet und der PC ist wieder abgeschmiert. Ich weis langsam nicht mehr weiter.

Könnte Windows neu installieren da noch helfen?


----------



## Lighting-Designer (24. November 2018)

Du solltest den Framelimiter rausnehmen bevor du Firestrike oder Superpostion testest.

Firestrike : AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700X,ASRock X370 Taichi Kann mir mal jemand erklären warum mein Combined-Score so niedrig ist? Die CPU und GPU hängen gemütlich ab, anstatt zu arbeiten. Das grenzt an Arbeitsverweigerung! 
Firestrike Extreme: AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700X,ASRock X370 Taichi


----------



## Downsampler (24. November 2018)

Begründung? Der Score interessiert mich nicht die Bohne.

Das die Vega 3x schneller ist als meine 5870 weis ich auch so.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (24. November 2018)

Stabilität kannst du nur bei maximaler Last testen. Das da war etwas mehr als Standgas.


----------



## Dunnlock (24. November 2018)

So ich habe mal, so nebenbei beim Fussball schauen,den HBM auf 950mV gesetzt. Und die Takte angepasst, der HBM taktet dann wie gesagt nur auf 800MHz


----------



## Downsampler (24. November 2018)

So hier mit Gurdis Profil und Leistungsgrenze -20 mit Chill, ohne FRTC:

AMD Radeon RX Vega 56 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67

Meßgerät zeigt max. 404 Watt.

Hier das Gleiche, nur Leistungsgrenze auf 0:

AMD Radeon RX Vega 56 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67

Nochmal mehr Punkte, Meßgerät zeigt bis 442 Watt.

Hier das Gleiche, anstelle von 900 mV nur noch 800 mV:

AMD Radeon RX Vega 56 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67

Meßgerät zeigt bis 424 Watt.


----------



## King_Kolrabi (24. November 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Ist ein Straight Power 11 550 Watt ausreichend für eine Vega 64+r5 2600x? Ein Bekannter hat vor sich dieses Setup zu kaufen.



Das ist - leider - ein Ritt auf der Rasierklinge.
Das 650 Watt Modell ist nicht viel teurer, wäre mMn die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Gurdi (24. November 2018)

Wie gesagt, das funktioniert so nicht was du da machst.
Entweder:
-Du benutzt nur die Scaler und reduzierst dann das PL nach deinen wünschen.
-Du passt P6 & P7 auf ein an vernünftige Niveau an und begrenzst mit FRC und Chill den Verbrauch
-Du verwendest OverdriveN und passt alle Pstates nach unten hin an.

Dein NT verabschiedet sich wegen der schnellen Lastwechsel die deine Config erzeugt.
Das wäre das passende Profil für dich. Das ist mein Spar Schlumpf. Leise, sparsam, schnell. Du müsstest aber das Powr Target anders konfigurieren, meins ist ausgehend vom 56er Ref Sparbios.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/485138-amd-rx-vega-laberthread-635.html#post9536981

Wenn du dich für eine Variante entschieden hast, dann kann man dir anständige Grundwerte geben.



Dunnlock schrieb:


> So ich habe mal, so nebenbei beim Fussball schauen,den HBM auf 950mV gesetzt. Und die Takte angepasst, der HBM taktet dann wie gesagt nur auf 800MHz



Das liegt an der SOC Clock, je nach Bios geht die auf P2 wenn die SOC Clock zu niedrig ist.


----------



## King_Kolrabi (24. November 2018)

Jetzt mal für die ganz Blöden: ich seh hier massenhaft Wattman-Einstellungen bei welchen P5 höher takten als P6.
Taktet die Karte dann tatsächlich herunter oder wird P6 einfach übersprungen?
Ich blicks nicht...


----------



## Gurdi (24. November 2018)

King_Kolrabi schrieb:


> Jetzt mal für die ganz Blöden: ich seh hier massenhaft Wattman-Einstellungen bei welchen P5 höher takten als P6.
> Taktet die Karte dann tatsächlich herunter oder wird P6 einfach übersprungen?
> Ich blicks nicht...



Wenn das PL ausreicht bleibt die in P7, wenn nicht gibt es wildes rum takten.


----------



## King_Kolrabi (24. November 2018)

Wo liegt dann der Vorteil?


----------



## Gurdi (24. November 2018)

King_Kolrabi schrieb:


> Wo liegt dann der Vorteil?



Es gibt keinen. Du kannst halb P6 & 7 die Spannung anpassen.


----------



## King_Kolrabi (24. November 2018)

Das hab ich mir schon gedacht. 
Aber naja, für eine Änderung von P5 benötigt man schliesslich Zusatzsoftware; das holt sich auch nicht jeder.


----------



## Gurdi (24. November 2018)

King_Kolrabi schrieb:


> Das hab ich mir schon gedacht.
> Aber naja, für eine Änderung von P5 benötigt man schliesslich Zusatzsoftware; das holt sich auch nicht jeder.



Eigentlich willst du ja nicht in den P5, von daher ist das nicht tragisch und wenn man die Karte so einstellt dann setzt man PL auf Max und die Karte bleibt bei geringem Verbauch auf P7. Das reicht für den Alltag.


----------



## Downsampler (24. November 2018)

Das mit dem OverdriveNTool hab ich ausprobiert. Allerding resetet er jedesmal wenn ich Apply drücke die PStates Voltage. Setzt er da die in der Registry hinterlegten Werte oder holt er sich die aus dem Graka BIOS? Bzw. wenn ich die Werte von dir Testen möchte, muß ich dann mein BIOS flashen oder die Registry verändern?


----------



## Gurdi (24. November 2018)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Das mit dem OverdriveNTool hab ich ausprobiert. Allerding resetet er jedesmal wenn ich Apply drücke die PStates Voltage. Setzt er da die in der Registry hinterlegten Werte oder holt er sich die aus dem Graka BIOS?



Du musst das Tool als Administrator starten (rechtsklick , als Administrator ausführen) dann oben links auf das Menü klicken(grafikkartensymbol) und dort auf PPTable Editor. Dann aus einer Biosfile die du mit GPU Z einfach erstellt nen Registryeintrag erstellen(also Bios als File speichern und dann aufrufen mit Open Bios File) jetzt kannst du hier die Werte entsprechend anpassen und dann als Registryfile abspeichern.

Die Datei anklicken, alles auf standard stellen wenn du vorher was verändert hast und dann neustarten.Fertig. Als Werte übernimm einfach mal meine aus dem Link oben, das PL kannst du nachher dann einstellen zusammen mit dem Lüfter.

Als PL würde ich dir dann -10 bis -15% empfehlen. Am besten verwendest du dein Sparbios dafür.


----------



## Downsampler (24. November 2018)

Den im OverdriveNTool angezeigten Registry Key "PP_PhmSoftPowerPlayTable" gibt es bei mir nicht. Könnte dieser hier "PP_PhmSoftWTTable" ein Ersatz sein der die gleichen Daten enthält?


----------



## Gurdi (24. November 2018)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Den im OverdriveNTool angezeigten Registry Key "PP_PhmSoftPowerPlayTable" gibt es bei mir nicht. Könnte dieser hier "PP_PhmSoftWTTable" ein Ersatz sein der die gleichen Daten enthält?



Du musst Ihn auch erst erstellen mit der Bios file, dann gibt es den auch.
Open Bios File bei create new using Bios file



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Downsampler (24. November 2018)

Diese Einstellungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



erzeugen dieses Ergebnis:

AMD Radeon RX Vega 56 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67

Ist ganz Nett aber Stromsparend ist das nicht.

Basierend auf der Schlumpf Config habe ich nun folgende Settings:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die funktionieren ausgezeichnet. Im Prinzip was du vorher schon gesagt hast, Schlumpf Config mit Leistungsgrenze -20.


----------



## drstoecker (24. November 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Ist ein Straight Power 11 550 Watt ausreichend für eine Vega 64+r5 2600x? Ein Bekannter hat vor sich dieses Setup zu kaufen.
> 
> Btw...es gibt nur noch 8 Custom Modelle PCIe mit GPU AMD (nach Serie): RX Vega 64 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland. Gab es da nicht mal mehr?


Könnte klappen, muss aber nicht. Würde zu einem 750w Netzteil greifen.


Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Strixx ist wieder im Angebot.
> 8GB Asus Radeon RX Vega 64 ROG Strix OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de
> 
> 395 Euro nach Cashback.(oder ein Headset) Da kann man wirklich nicht meckern mit 3 Spielen.
> ...


Jetzt wieder bei über 700€!


----------



## Gurdi (25. November 2018)

Ja das wars erst mal mit der Strixx.


----------



## WhoRainZone (25. November 2018)

Dunnlock schrieb:


> So ich habe mal, so nebenbei beim Fussball schauen,den HBM auf 950mV gesetzt. Und die Takte angepasst, der HBM taktet dann wie gesagt nur auf 800MHz


Hast du dir die UV Anleitung überhaut durchgelesen? 
Die Werte ergeben überhaupt keinen Sinn.
Die minimalspannung im P6/7 ist die HBM Spannung -50mv
1140 HBM mit 950 auf Spannung kann gar nicht laufen (oder täusche ich mich da?)
Wenn du den HBM auf 950mv hast, ist die minimale Spannung 900mv im P6. 
Dann kannst im P7 950mv setzen.
Musst halt ausprobieren, was dein HBM mit 950mv packt.
Aber so funktioniert das einfach nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (25. November 2018)

Das kommt aufs Bios an wo P2 HBM mit verlinkt wird. Deswegen nutze ich ja auch das LC Bios weil hier P2 Mem mit P2 Core verknüpft ist. Beim normalen Bios ist P2 Mem mit P5 Core verknüpft und entsprechend wird auch die SOC Clock gestellt vom Abitrator.

V56 Powersafe verlinkt übrigens auch auf P2.


----------



## Ace (25. November 2018)

Was ist den als max. HBM Spannung zulässig?


----------



## Gurdi (25. November 2018)

Ace schrieb:


> Was ist den als max. HBM Spannung zulässig?



Gibts keine Grenze, die Spannung vom HBM wird ja nicht beeinflusst durch den Wert.


----------



## Stupsi666 (25. November 2018)

Bei mir Crashed der Vega 64 Soft Power Table Editor direkt nach dem starten. Habs auf zwei Maschinen und drei verschiedenen OS versucht, überall das gleiche.

Wollte noch mal schauen, ob die PStats Synchro von Gpu und Hbm nicht auch editiert werden können.


----------



## Dunnlock (25. November 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Hast du dir die UV Anleitung überhaut durchgelesen?
> Die Werte ergeben überhaupt keinen Sinn.
> Die minimalspannung im P6/7 ist die HBM Spannung -50mv
> 1140 HBM mit 950 auf Spannung kann gar nicht laufen (oder täusche ich mich da?)
> ...



Gegenfrage hast du Dir die Benchmarkergebnisse mit den Werten angeschaut?
Hast Du auch meine bisherigen Post angeschaut?
Ich glaube die Frage wird dann automatisch beantwortet


----------



## Gurdi (25. November 2018)

Stupsi666 schrieb:


> Bei mir Crashed der Vega 64 Soft Power Table Editor direkt nach dem starten. Habs auf zwei Maschinen und drei verschiedenen OS versucht, überall das gleiche.
> 
> Wollte noch mal schauen, ob die PStats Synchro von Gpu und Hbm nicht auch editiert werden können.



Ich glaube das kannst du nicht so ohne weiteres editieren, das ist auch nicht Teil der PPT sondern des Bios.


----------



## WhoRainZone (25. November 2018)

Dunnlock schrieb:


> Gegenfrage hast du Dir die Benchmarkergebnisse mit den Werten angeschaut?
> Hast Du auch meine bisherigen Post angeschaut?
> Ich glaube die Frage wird dann automatisch beantwortet



Jetzt schon 
Sorry


----------



## gaussmath (25. November 2018)

Habe ich bei dieser Liste was vergessen? Bitte nur Modelle ab der HD 5550.

Edit: Hab doch mal einen Thread aufgemacht, auch wegen der Nvidia Karten.


----------



## RX480 (26. November 2018)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Benutze FSync mittlerweile zwar öfter, aber ehrlich gesagt sind FSync und GSync mMn. jetzt keine Game Changer,



Na dann viel Spass in 4k mit OHNE Freesync. Da stirbst man mit ner SingleRX56 den Heldentod.

Wer nen 4k-FS- 60Hz Moni hat:
Mittels CRU die FS-Range auf 33Hz senken ist Pflicht!

Bin mal gespannt wie die neuen TV´s mit FS so laufen.
Hat jemand schon so einen Neuen ? (QLED )


----------



## Dudelll (26. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spass in 4k mit Deinem  OHNE Freesync.
> 
> Wer nen 4k 60Hz Moni hat:
> Mittels CRU die FS-Range auf 33Hz senken ist Pflicht!



Ich meine ich hab irgendwo erwähnt das ich nen wqhd 144hz mit fsync habe, keinen 4k, und mir da der Unterschied nicht stark auffällt, ich mir aber durchaus vorstellen kann das man fsync bei 60hz paneln stärker bemerkt.


----------



## Rolk (26. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wer nen 4k-FS- 60Hz Moni hat:
> Mittels CRU die FS-Range auf 33Hz senken ist Pflicht!



Kennst du zufällig ein gutes deutschsprachiges Tutorial?


----------



## RX480 (26. November 2018)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Ich meine ich hab irgendwo erwähnt das ich nen wqhd 144hz mit fsync habe, keinen 4k, und mir da der Unterschied nicht stark auffällt, ich mir aber durchaus vorstellen kann das man fsync bei 60hz paneln stärker bemerkt.



Dann für Dich sicher so in der Wahrnehmung.
Man merkt dann nur noch nen minimalen Ruckler wenn man die normale FS-Range nach unten immer mal kurz unterschreitet, 
weil da die Umschaltung auf Frameverdopplung passiert.

Ähnlich blöd ist bei 4k60Hz der Übergang von FS zu ES bei >60fps.
Da würde ich dann das fps-Limit auf 57-58fps setzen.
Dito bei 144Hz-Moni lieber 141-142 fps.


----------



## Dudelll (26. November 2018)

Ist ziemlich selbsterklärend das Programm, einfach starten, in dem fsync range Eintrag die Werte wie gewünscht ändern und den graka Treiber neu starten, am einfachsten mit dem kleinen reset Programm was dabei ist.

Vorher einfach im Netz suchen welche fsync range bei dem Monitor Modell funktionieren, dann bekommt man eigentlich auch keine Probleme.


----------



## RX480 (26. November 2018)

Rolk schrieb:


> Kennst du zufällig ein gutes deutschsprachiges Tutorial?



Leider net, hatte den 4k-Moni damals zusammen mit RX480cf.(schon wieder Alles vergessen)

Eigentlich net so schwer, wenn der Moni kompatibel ist. Passieren kann glaube ich nix.
Einfach mal nach CRU googlen.

CRU als Admin starten.
Deine Moni-Auflösung auswählen. Ein bisschen Probieren bis Dir die FS-Range angezeigt wird .
War ein bisschen blöd , wo man klicken muss, bis man auf die Eingabe der Range kommt. 
Speichern-->Restart64.exe(als Admin) lädt den Treiber neu  und dann wird Dir im Wattman-Anzeige 
die neue Range angezeigt, wenn Du mit der Maus draufgehst.

Gabs da net ne Windmill-Demo, wo man sich dann von der Funktion überzeugen konnte ?
hier:
What is FreeSync™ Technology | Official Support | ASUS Global


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (26. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Leider net, hatte den 4k-Moni damals zusammen mit RX480cf.(schon wieder Alles vergessen)
> 
> Eigentlich net so schwer, wenn der Moni kompatibel ist. Passieren kann glaube ich nix.
> Einfach mal nach CRU googlen.
> ...



Funktioniert leider nicht immer und man sollte Erwähnen, dass der Reset wenn was schiefgeht manchmal den Monitor auf 59Hz Refresh-Rate im Windows Anzeigeprofil setzt. Aber sonst sollte nichts passieren (außer halt Anzeige-Fehler usw. wenn man zu weit runtergeht). Wenn man das mit dem 59Hz Setting weiß ist das aber kein Problem.

Die Settings hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (26. November 2018)

Was für non FS-Monis auch möglich wäre, ist ne Custom Resolution mit 50Hz zu erstellen und da Vsync50Hz nutzen.
(evtl. auch bei Tv`s, falls man nicht zw. 60 und 50Hz wählen kann)

Oder für ganz blöde Games(oder rel. schwache Grakas am TV) dann  DoubleVsync (30Hz) nutzen mit RadeonPro.
The Tweaks tab | RadeonPro User's Guide

Ganz nebenbei kann man auch Triplebuffer erzwingen, und das Ganze als Gameprofil speichern.
Weiß allerdings net, ob sowas noch mit DX12+Vulkan funzt.


----------



## Rallyesport (26. November 2018)

Hab mir übrigens ne Vega 8 gegönnt zum rumspielen


----------



## Gurdi (26. November 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Hab mir übrigens ne Vega 8 gegönnt zum rumspielen



Ich hoffe ja auch Vega 20 mobile Convertibels. Ob das was wird....

Hab eben mal das neue Windwos Update 1809 gebencht, Leistung in den Spielen zeigt keine Auffälligkeit.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (26. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja auch Vega 20 mobile Convertibels. Ob das was wird....



Das ding scheint im Mac ja wirklich gut zu laufen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wäre doch mal eine Macbook Special Edition xD Ich finde das sieht nice aus xD


----------



## Gurdi (26. November 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Das ding scheint im Mac ja wirklich gut zu laufen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja bin mal gespannt was da raus kommt wenn es Bootcamp Treiber gibt für den Chip. Damit geht alles in FHD klar mit 35Watt TDP. Was will man mehr.


----------



## RX480 (27. November 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Hab mir übrigens ne Vega 8 gegönnt zum rumspielen



Net schlecht, da kannste sogar Dein Königreich damit inspizieren.


----------



## RX480 (27. November 2018)

Passend zur Diskussion "Freesync-Range" scheint der Preis der QLED-TV`s gefallen zu sein. 839,-€ für 55"= NICE.
OCD schreibt gar, man soll statt UHD dann FHD@120Hz mit LFC nehmen. Also gehts nun mit 4k @60Hz HDR  oder nur ohne HDR?
Der 49" ist net zu empfehlen!!!
(Das Modell NU8009 hat ein Panel mit 100/120 Hz nativer Bildwiederholrate verbaut. Ausnahme dabei ist das Modell mit 49 Zoll (UE49NU8009), welches leider nur mit einem 50/60 Hz Panel ausgestattet ist.)
Samsung NU8009 138 cm (55 Zoll) LED Fernseher (Ultra HD, Twin Tuner, HDR Extreme, Smart TV): Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video
Samsung NU8000 Review (UN49NU8000, UN55NU8000, UN65NU8000, UN75NU8000, UN82NU8000) - RTINGS.com
Samsung releases FreeSync Firmware Updates for several 2018 televisions | OC3D News

Für FS mit 1440p@120Hz soll RGB 4:4:4 nicht richtig GUT funzen .
Da sollte man evtl. mal YUV  probieren.

edit: Im Wattman gibt es sogar noch als 3. Option "RGB reduziert"


----------



## Gurdi (27. November 2018)

Den NU8009 hab ich auch im Visier. Ich würde je nach Spiel entweder WQHD oder UHD wählen.


----------



## Rallyesport (27. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Net schlecht, da kannste sogar Dein Königreich damit inspizieren.



Ruckelorgie im Mittelalter und damit meine ich net den Strohhaufen in dem geknattert wird


----------



## RX480 (27. November 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ruckelorgie im Mittelalter und damit meine ich net den Strohhaufen in dem geknattert wird



Stell mir Das gerade bildlich vor. Spass muss sein sprach Wallenstein und ...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (27. November 2018)

„Adrenalin 2.0“: AMD spricht ueber die neue Treiber-Generation - ComputerBase

vllt gibts ja bald paar leaks


----------



## WhoRainZone (27. November 2018)

In letzter Zeit hält AMD gut dicht über kommendes. War ja sonst nicht so, da wusste die ganze Welt schon 2 Jahre vorher, was kommt


----------



## RX480 (27. November 2018)

Und NV hat alle Schafe gut zum Ausverkauf der Pascals getrieben. Das war garantiert kein Zufall, das so viele Reviewer auf einmal negativ zu Turing waren.
Nichtsdestotrotz wird mit mehr Turing auch mehr LowLevel+HDR kommen und dann Vega gut ausschauen.


----------



## Gurdi (27. November 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit hält AMD gut dicht über kommendes. War ja sonst nicht so, da wusste die ganze Welt schon 2 Jahre vorher, was kommt



Da ist was im Busch ^^


----------



## WhoRainZone (27. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Da ist was im Busch ^^


Oder halt auch gar nichts 
Lassen wir uns überraschen


----------



## Downsampler (27. November 2018)

Was ist eigentlich Momentan der beste Treiber für Vega?

Mit dem neuen 18.11.2 hab ich nur Probleme in Fallout 76. Das Spiel stürzt immer an der gleichen Stelle ab, dann stürzen die Minianwendungen auch ab, der Bethesda Launcher stürzt ab und der Radeon Treiber auch.


----------



## GreitZ (28. November 2018)

Hallo Leutchen, ich habe erfolgreich das Gpu BIOS meiner Saphire Vega 56 Nitro+ LE geflasht auf die selbige Vega 64LE.

Leider hab ich beim kauf unwissend einen Fehlgriff gemacht, in dem ich eine mit Hynix speichern erwischt habe.
Daher kommt die Karte unter lasst nicht klar mit den 950mhz speichertakt. 800 ist beider v56 Standarte 870 laufen auch noch stabil ohne nennenswerten Mehrwert.

Im Stromsparmodus, auswählbar beim Wattmann läuft die Karte mit etwa 1400 Gpu Takt und den 950 speichertakt einigerMassen mit gelegentlichen Artefakten.

Gibt es jemanden der etwas erfolgreicher War als ich?
Bestimmt, nur hätte ich mich gerne mit denjenigen ausgetauscht Danke euch.


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. November 2018)

@GreitZ
Poste mal deine Einstellungen, sowie GPU-Z Sensoren Reiter !mit Hotspot! (muss man extra aktivieren) während einem Bench.

950 haben bis jetzt alle gepackt (so wie ich das mitbekommen hab) und erst recht mit dem 64er BIOS.

mMn hast du einfach nur schlechte Einstellungen... Könnte abert auch sein, dass du extrem beschissenen HBM erwischt hast


----------



## Downsampler (28. November 2018)

GreitZ schrieb:


> Hallo Leutchen, ich habe erfolgreich das Gpu BIOS meiner Saphire Vega 56 Nitro+ LE geflasht auf die selbige Vega 64LE.
> 
> Leider hab ich beim kauf unwissend einen Fehlgriff gemacht, in dem ich eine mit Hynix speichern erwischt habe.
> Daher kommt die Karte unter lasst nicht klar mit den 950mhz speichertakt. 800 ist beider v56 Standarte 870 laufen auch noch stabil ohne nennenswerten Mehrwert.
> ...



Lies mal ein wenig vorher, ab Seite 791. Da hat Gurdi mir die Tips gegeben wie man erfolgreich UV+OC realisiert. Du brauchst das OverdriveNTool um die Registrywerte für den Wattman neu zu setzten. Es läuft hier einwandfrei Benchstable in Heaven und 3DMark mit HBM auf 900 MHz bis 940 MHz. Der BIOS Flash soll ja nur etwas bringen, wenn man Samsung HBM drin hat, um dann über 1000 MHz zu kommen. Mit den Standard Wattman Einstellungen kommt man nicht weit.


----------



## Gurdi (28. November 2018)

Er hat halb Hynix, ein Wunder das er einen Postscreen bekommt. Das läuft nämlich eigentlich nicht.


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Er hat halb Hynix, ein Wunder das er einen Postscreen bekommt. Das läuft nämlich eigentlich nicht.


Stimmt, mit Hynix kannst ja nicht flashen


----------



## nbw78 (28. November 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

möchte mir eine Vega56 zulegen. Gibt es ein Modell / Hersteller Kombination der empfehlenswert wäre ? Karte soll nicht verbastelt werden, einfach plug and play. Wäre eher an leisen Modellen interessiert, Preis ist eher nebensächlich. Spielbeilagen interessieren mich  nicht. Hätte jetzt die Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 56 Pulse als erste auf dem Zettel. Benutzt die jemand und kann mal ein kurzes Feedback geben ? Danke im Voraus


----------



## Gurdi (28. November 2018)

Dann ist die Nitro, die Strixx und die Gigabyte für dich am interessantesten. Das sind so die leisesten. Die Nitro ist das rundum sorglos Paket, die Strixx hat ein paar nette Gimmicks wie die zusätzlichen Lüfteranschlüsse und aktuell gibts es dort entweder ein Headset oder Cashback dazu, die Gigabyte ist die sparsamste und dazu sehr leise, aber typisch Windforce mit leichten Lagergeräuschen außerdem ist die Kühlung nicht ganz so stark wie bei den anderen beiden.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (28. November 2018)

Mit der Pulse machste nix falsch. Die Red Dragon sind auch ok. Nitro und Devil sind die besten, aber die teuersten. Also ich würde die Pulse nehmen. Von Gigabyte Vega Karten würde ich aus persönlicher Erfahrung mit den 64ern abraten. Aber das ist auch so ein bisschen was zwischen mir und Gigabyte xD Mein Bruder hatte von 2 Gigabyte Vega 64 die beide Defekt waren. Die neue wurd ne Sapphire und gut wars.


----------



## nbw78 (28. November 2018)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten, klasse


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. November 2018)

Kann hier jemand sagen, wie man die 3 Games von der Aktion bekommt? Muss man da ein Konto mit AMD Rewards verknüpfen oder bekommt man straight die Codes?
Meine Freundin will nur DMC5, die 2 Anderen würde ich dann verkaufen/selbst benutzen...


----------



## Gurdi (28. November 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Kann hier jemand sagen, wie man die 3 Games von der Aktion bekommt? Muss man da ein Konto mit AMD Rewards verknüpfen oder bekommt man straight die Codes?
> Meine Freundin will nur DMC5, die 2 Anderen würde ich dann verkaufen/selbst benutzen...



Du machst dir einen Account bei den AMD Rewards, das wars. Dann werden dir bei Zeiten die Codes angezeigt.Bei ACO musste man nach anmeldung bei den Rewards das ganze mit dem Ubisoft Launcher verknüpfen. Denkbar dass das auch bei Divison 2 wieder so läuft.


----------



## HunterChief (28. November 2018)

GreitZ schrieb:


> Hallo Leutchen, ich habe erfolgreich das Gpu BIOS meiner Saphire Vega 56 Nitro+ LE geflasht auf die selbige Vega 64LE.
> 
> Leider hab ich beim kauf unwissend einen Fehlgriff gemacht, in dem ich eine mit Hynix speichern erwischt habe.
> Daher kommt die Karte unter lasst nicht klar mit den 950mhz speichertakt. 800 ist beider v56 Standarte 870 laufen auch noch stabil ohne nennenswerten Mehrwert.
> ...



Hi,
Ich hab die v56 Nitro +  (Non LE) auch mit Hynix HBM und der läuft bis ca. 925mhz stabil. Ab 930 gibt es Artefakte. Das alles aber mit Originalbios. Die GPU kann ich auch mit 1630mhz tackern lassen - bei p7 Einstellung 1702mhz.


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Du machst dir einen Account bei den AMD Rewards, das wars. Dann werden dir bei Zeiten die Codes angezeigt.*Bei ACO musste man nach anmeldung bei den Rewards das ganze mit dem Ubisoft Launcher verknüpfen. Denkbar dass das auch bei Divison 2 wieder so läuft.*


Genau sowas wollte ich wissen 
Also möglicherweise bei Division so, aber DMC sollte so gehen?


----------



## Gurdi (28. November 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Genau sowas wollte ich wissen
> Also möglicherweise bei Division so, aber DMC sollte so gehen?



Denke schon.


----------



## Downsampler (28. November 2018)

Die Spielecodes bekommt man erst nächstes Jahr, wenn die Spiele erscheinen.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (28. November 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Kann hier jemand sagen, wie man die 3 Games von der Aktion bekommt? Muss man da ein Konto mit AMD Rewards verknüpfen oder bekommt man straight die Codes?
> Meine Freundin will nur DMC5, die 2 Anderen würde ich dann verkaufen/selbst benutzen...



Ey ohne Witz^^ Ich hätte mal wieder Bock auf ein richtig gutes DMC aber das letzte fand ich so unsagbar ******* und das neue sieht finde ich auch nicht so viel besser aus. Sag mir doch mal wie deine Freundin das neue dann findet wenn sie's zockt^^


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. November 2018)

Wenn das letzte "Devil May Cry - DMC" war, dann könnten da eure Meinungen zu dem Game doch weit auseinanderliegen


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (28. November 2018)

Damned xD Ja, das letzte war DMC.^^


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. November 2018)

Wegen dem will sie ja das neue haben, sobald es released ist 

Aber ich werds ja auch testen, also bekommst du zumindest eine neutrale Meinung. Ich hab nämlich noch nie ein Devil May Cry gezockt


----------



## GreitZ (29. November 2018)

HunterChief schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich hab die v56 Nitro +  (Non LE) auch mit Hynix HBM und der läuft bis ca. 925mhz stabil. Ab 930 gibt es Artefakte. Das alles aber mit Originalbios. Die GPU kann ich auch mit 1630mhz tackern lassen - bei p7 Einstellung
> 
> 
> Wow, welche mv hast denn für GPU und RAM eingestellt?


----------



## Gurdi (29. November 2018)

GreitZ schrieb:


> HunterChief schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (29. November 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Wegen dem will sie ja das neue haben, sobald es released ist
> 
> Aber ich werds ja auch testen, also bekommst du zumindest eine neutrale Meinung. Ich hab nämlich noch nie ein Devil May Cry gezockt



Danke dir  Also wenn deine Freundin jetzt nicht mega die Grafik-Vernarrte ist, dann sollte sie auch mal DMC3 und 4 probieren.^^ Die sind einfach gut. 1 und 2 sind auch super, aber mittlerweile einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß. (Im Gegensatz zum 3er, das ist nur grafisch veraltet). Für die Story vom 3er braucht man 1 & 2 nicht^^


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (29. November 2018)

https://www.proshop.de/Grafikkarte/...=idealo&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=pricesite

Sapphire Vega 56 Pulse für 359€?


----------



## HunterChief (29. November 2018)

> Wow, welche mv hast denn für GPU und RAM eingestellt?



Hi,
Nix besonderes...p7 auf 1090mv und 1702mhz. PT auf max und den hbm auf 925mhz. Das ist so ziemlich das Maximale was meine mitmacht.  Bin aber mit diesem Setting auch jenseits der 250w. Normal betreibe ich die ein bisschen gezügelter mit ca. 200w. 
Das Ding soll noch lange halten und keine Brandflecken bekommen.

@Gurdi: die hab ich nicht geflasht...weils ja nicht geht wegen Hynix - angeblich. 
Anscheinend geht's aber doch lt. GreitZ.

Bringt das eine wirkliche Taktsteigerung beim HBM mit....?

Gruß


----------



## Gurdi (29. November 2018)

HunterChief schrieb:


> Hi,
> Nix besonderes...p7 auf 1090mv und 1702mhz. PT auf max und den hbm auf 925mhz. Das ist so ziemlich das Maximale was meine mitmacht.  Bin aber mit diesem Setting auch jenseits der 250w. Normal betreibe ich die ein bisschen gezügelter mit ca. 200w.
> Das Ding soll noch lange halten und keine Brandflecken bekommen.
> 
> ...



Sein Flash war ja auch nicht wirklich erfolgreich.


----------



## HunterChief (29. November 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Sein Flash war ja auch nicht wirklich erfolgreich.



Er hat doch erfolgreich geflashed...nur laufen die 950mhz HBM  trotzdem nicht sauber. Ohne Flash kam er nur bis 870mhz. 
Daher meine Frage.. ..wieviel mehr geht nun bei ihm?
Mein Hynix geht ja so schon bis 920mhz. Würde halt gerne die 945mhz der stock64er fahren....


----------



## Gurdi (29. November 2018)

HunterChief schrieb:


> Er hat doch erfolgreich geflashed...nur laufen die 950mhz HBM  trotzdem nicht sauber. Ohne Flash kam er nur bis 870mhz.
> Daher meine Frage.. ..wieviel mehr geht nun bei ihm?
> Mein Hynix geht ja so schon bis 920mhz. Würde halt gerne die 945mhz der stock64er fahren....



GPU BIOS Flash von  Saphire v56 Nitro+LE auf V64 LE


----------



## Sharijan (29. November 2018)

Ich brauch bitte mal eure Hilfe:
Wie hier ja einige mitbekommen haben, hab ich mir vor paar Wochen günstig eine Asus Strix Vega 64 bei Mindfactory im Mindstar erworben, welche ich nicht zum laufen bekommen hab, der Monitor hat kein Signal bekommen. Ich habe mir letzte Woche nochmal die Asus Vega Strix 64 bei Mindfactory bestellt, welche heute geliefert  wurde, wieder habe ich das Problem, der Monitor (Benq Xl2730z) zeigt "Kein Signal" an.
Ich hatte letztes mal schon probiert:
- Kabel getauscht
- DP und HDMI versucht
- Monitor getauscht
- 2ten PCI Steckplatz getestet
- vom Netzteil das Modulare Kabel gewechselt
- die Treiber der alten Grafikkarte mit dem Tool "DDU" entfernt
- die integrierte CPU des Mainboars ( Asus Z97 Sabertooth Mark S) deaktiviert
- Bios geupdatet.

Jetzt bin ich mit dem Latein am Ende. Das Ni
- I7 4790k auf 4,7 GH 
- Bequiet PowerZone 650W Netzteil

Die Grafikkarte reagiert beim Start, die RGB der Karte leuchtet und dann den Powerconnectoren leuchten beide weisse LED´s. 
Ich komm nicht mal ins Bios, der Monitor ist immer im Standby.


----------



## Gurdi (29. November 2018)

Sharijan schrieb:


> Ich brauch bitte mal eure Hilfe:
> Wie hier ja einige mitbekommen haben, hab ich mir vor paar Wochen günstig eine Asus Strix Vega 64 bei Mindfactory im Mindstar erworben, welche ich nicht zum laufen bekommen hab, der Monitor hat kein Signal bekommen. Ich habe mir letzte Woche nochmal die Asus Vega Strix 64 bei Mindfactory bestellt, welche heute geliefert  wurde, wieder habe ich das Problem, der Monitor (Benq Xl2730z) zeigt "Kein Signal" an.
> Ich hatte letztes mal schon probiert:
> - Kabel getauscht
> ...



Kannst du die Quelle manuell definieren bei deinem Monitor?
Was macht er wenn du Ihn an und wieder ausschaltest?
Stellt dein Bios evtl. auf IGPU um?


----------



## Downsampler (29. November 2018)

Bei meinem Monitor musste ich die Eingangsquelle ändern, ansonsten hatte ich auch nur ein schwarzes Bild und den Hinweis "Entering Power Saver Mode".


----------



## Richi1605 (29. November 2018)

Sharijan schrieb:


> Ich brauch bitte mal eure Hilfe:
> Wie hier ja einige mitbekommen haben, hab ich mir vor paar Wochen günstig eine Asus Strix Vega 64 bei Mindfactory im Mindstar erworben, welche ich nicht zum laufen bekommen hab, der Monitor hat kein Signal bekommen. Ich habe mir letzte Woche nochmal die Asus Vega Strix 64 bei Mindfactory bestellt, welche heute geliefert  wurde, wieder habe ich das Problem, der Monitor (Benq Xl2730z) zeigt "Kein Signal" an.
> Ich hatte letztes mal schon probiert:
> - Kabel getauscht
> ...



Hast du vll einen 2ten Monitor oder einen TV in der nähe den Anschließen kannst ? 
So das der PC hochfährst udn vll ins Bios kannst


----------



## Sharijan (29. November 2018)

Also das Problem war das Netzteil (Bequiet PowerZone 650). Hab mir jetzt ein Dark Power 11 750 geholt, jetzt funktioniert es, ein teurer Spass.


----------



## drstoecker (29. November 2018)

Sharijan schrieb:


> Also das Problem war das Netzteil (Bequiet PowerZone 650). Hab mir jetzt ein Dark Power 11 750 geholt, jetzt funktioniert es, ein teurer Spass.


Das ist ja interessant , hätte eher auf eine Inkompatibilität deines Boards getippt da ich diese Probleme eher kenne aus der Vergangenheit.


----------



## Gurdi (29. November 2018)

Sharijan schrieb:


> Also das Problem war das Netzteil (Bequiet PowerZone 650). Hab mir jetzt ein Dark Power 11 750 geholt, jetzt funktioniert es, ein teurer Spass.



Seltsam, gar kein Bild wegen dem NT. Naja mit dem DarkPower hast du was für die nächsten Jahre, da haste nichts mit verkehrt gemacht. Ärgerlich ist es trotzdem.


----------



## rumpeLson (29. November 2018)

Treiber 18.12.1 wurde veröffentlicht


----------



## Gurdi (29. November 2018)

rumpeLson schrieb:


> Treiber 18.12.1 wurde veröffentlicht



Lediglich optimierungen für Just Cause 4 laut den patchnotes.


----------



## ATIR290 (29. November 2018)

Der großer Treiber kommt wohl später


----------



## Gurdi (29. November 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Der großer Treiber kommt wohl später



am 14te laut den Gerüchten.


----------



## ATIR290 (29. November 2018)

AMD Navi koennte schneller als die RTX 2080 sein | PC Builder's Club


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (29. November 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> AMD Navi koennte schneller als die RTX 2080 sein | PC Builder's Club



Naja, wenn Navi nicht gerade 16GB bringt wäre das für mich kein Upgrade-Grund. Aber naja, 2080 Niveau würde ja für den Großteil der Welt reichen. Wenn der Preis dann passt


----------



## RX480 (30. November 2018)

"AMD Navi koennte schneller als die RTX 2080 sein | PC Builder's Club"
 = uralter Spekulatius vom Oktober
(Frage mich immer, wozu Einer immer solchen Schrott postet und einige Leute dann Sowas noch gut finden!?)

Nur "dumm" mit Apple - MobileChips-Fertigung verglichen = NULL-Aussagekraft.
Bisher wurde Navi eher in Polarisgröße diskutiert (wohl eher 64-Leistung),
was aber bereits das Kosten/Nutzen -Verhältnis deutlich verbessern würde.
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/AMD-R...sa-Su-High-End-GPUs-Raytracing-Ryzen-1270319/

Wenn man bei CPU`s die 14/7nm betrachtet gibt AMD aktuell eine 1:2 Packdichte als möglich an.
AMD discusses 7nm and Chiplet CPU designs on "The Bring Up" | OC3D News
Was an Packdichte bei GPU´s möglich ist, müsste man bei Vega 14/7nm schauen.
Vega 20 7nm: AMD stellt Radeon Instinct MI60 vor | PC Builder's Club
( in diesem Fall kommt über die Anzahl der Transistoren/Fläche nur ein Faktor von 1,55 raus )
Der Rest ist Spekulation, weil Navi  evtl. nicht mehr GCN ist und somit ganz Anders funzt.

Fazit:
Die verschiedenen Artikel bei PcBuilder berichten doch unterschiedlich. Einmal Fakten und einmal WünschDirWas.
Das ATIR/Horn12/BernieAti nix hinterfragt ist ja wohl klar. Daher selber LESEN!


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (30. November 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> "AMD Navi koennte schneller als die RTX 2080 sein | PC Builder's Club"
> = uralter Spekulatius vom Oktober
> (Frage mich immer, wozu Einer immer solchen Schrott postet und einige Leute dann Sowas noch gut finden!?)
> 
> ...



^^ Ich hab nur den Titel gelesen^^ Hatte gestern keinen Bock mehr


----------



## Dudelll (30. November 2018)

Auf videocardz gibt's erste infos zu dem neuen amd treiber: 

Vermutlich Auto Oc und Uv ähnlich zu dem nvidia Scanner. Voice activation und vr streaming, da bin ich gespannt drauf, wenn man damit wirklich ohne spürbaren lag vr Daten streamen kann z.b. über netzwerk brauch ich endlich kein hdmi Kabel mehr ins Wohnzimmer legen : p


----------



## Gurdi (30. November 2018)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Auf videocardz gibt's erste infos zu dem neuen amd treiber:
> 
> Vermutlich Auto Oc und Uv ähnlich zu dem nvidia Scanner. Voice activation und vr streaming, da bin ich gespannt drauf, wenn man damit wirklich ohne spürbaren lag vr Daten streamen kann z.b. über netzwerk brauch ich endlich kein hdmi Kabel mehr ins Wohnzimmer legen : p



Ich bin mal so frei 
AMD preparing Radeon Software Adreanlin 2019 Edition | VideoCardz.com

Der OC Scanner inklusive Undervolting und Speicher OC ist ja mal ne Ansage. Damit könnte man außerdem alle Karte per Knopfdruck auf Effizient trimmen.
Mal gespannt wie gut das funktioniert, bin da immer eher skeptisch was so funktionen angeht. Aber für Noobs sicher ganz hilfreich. Auch eine Lüfterkurve im Wattman wäre sehr praktisch, macht den Afterburner dann langsam endgültig überflüssig.


----------



## Linmoum (30. November 2018)

Auto-UV wäre schon ein echtes Killerfeature. Das lohnt sich heutzutage viel mehr, als einfach nur die Karten stumpf zu übertakten.

Stellt sich nur die Frage, was da ausgespuckt wird und wie das auf Stabilität überprüft wird. Wenn dahingehend aber alles passt, ist das ziemlich stark.


----------



## Gurdi (30. November 2018)

Linmoum schrieb:


> Auto-UV wäre schon ein echtes Killerfeature. Das lohnt sich heutzutage viel mehr, als einfach nur die Karten stumpf zu übertakten.
> 
> Stellt sich nur die Frage, was da ausgespuckt wird und wie das auf Stabilität überprüft wird. Wenn dahingehend aber alles passt, ist das ziemlich stark.



Vor allem die Kombination mit Speicher OC erscheint mir sehr anspruchsvoll.

F1 2018 mit DX12. Auch interessant in Bezug zu Ryzen. Vega wird 21%!!! schneller, der 2700x um 14%.
Benchmarks zu DirectX 12 in F1 2018 - ComputerBase


----------



## ATIR290 (30. November 2018)

@RX480

habe bessere Quellen, zumindest eine welche mir vieles bestätigt, aber nix sagen darf
Nur Navi ist weiter als viele gedacht und verdammt schnell für einen Mainstream Chip


Ich persönlich gehe von 3 verschiedenen Karten aus, Schlusslicht die RX 590 mit 250 bis 260 Euro in wenigen Wochen und den 3 Games.
Schon das Ablauf-Datum der Bundles lässt auf etwa Navi Release hoffen.


----------



## DerLachs (30. November 2018)

Ich habe meine Pulse 56 mal kurz getestet und bin auf den ersten Blick zufrieden abgesehen vom Spulenfiepen. Allerdings bin ich mittlerweile so empfindlich, dass selbst 1300 RPM wie eine Turbine klingen.  Ich freue mich schon auf die ersten UV-Versuche.


----------



## Gurdi (30. November 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @RX480
> 
> habe bessere Quellen, zumindest eine welche mir vieles bestätigt, aber nix sagen darf
> Nur Navi ist weiter als viele gedacht und verdammt schnell für einen Mainstream Chip
> ...



Ich bezweifle das Navi so früh kommt.


----------



## DerLachs (30. November 2018)

Gurdi, kann man bei Vega im Afterburner keine eigene Lüfterkurve erstellen? Wenn ich die Lüfter auf eine bestimmte Prozentzahl festlegen will, springt der Wert nach paar Sekunden wieder auf 0 zurück. Das wäre nicht so schlimm, wenn die Karte bei ca. 55 Grad nicht plötzlich von 0 RPM auf 2400 RPM springen würde...


----------



## Linmoum (30. November 2018)

Geht und sollte eigentlich auch übernommen werden ab dem Schwellenwert, wo der vom Hersteller festgelegte Zero-Fan-Modus nicht mehr greift. Kann höchstens sein, dass du die Lüfter nicht unter X rpm kriegst weil das vom Hersteller so festgelegt ist, aber grundsätzlich funktioniert das mit Afterburner problemlos. Nutze ich seit Anfang an.

Nutzt du vielleicht noch (unbewusst) irgendein anderes Programm, das da stören könnte?


----------



## King_Kolrabi (30. November 2018)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Gurdi, kann man bei Vega im Afterburner keine eigene Lüfterkurve erstellen? Wenn ich die Lüfter auf eine bestimmte Prozentzahl festlegen will, springt der Wert nach paar Sekunden wieder auf 0 zurück. Das wäre nicht so schlimm, wenn die Karte bei ca. 55 Grad nicht plötzlich von 0 RPM auf 2400 RPM springen würde...



Das ist ein Manko bei Vega: Wattman und Afterburner vertragen sich nicht; in keinem einzigen Treiber!
Und der Wattman hat noch keine eigene Lüfterkurve; kommt hoffentlich mit dem grossen update.
Du musst einfach warten...


----------



## DerLachs (30. November 2018)

Bei meiner 470 konnte ich den Zero Fan Modus einfach im AB überschreiben, deshalb wundere ich mich. Aber dann warte ich einfach ab. Falls Wattman das Feature bietet, brauche ich den AB eigentlich gar nicht mehr. Konnte man beim Wattmann auch die Werte wie GPU-Auslastung, Temperatur usw. in einem Overlay dauerhaft und dezent anzeigen lassen? Ich weiß, dass es ein Overlay gibt, aber bin mir bei den Möglichkeiten nicht mehr sicher.


----------



## King_Kolrabi (30. November 2018)

Yup, der Wattman hat ein - eigentlich - sehr gutes OSD.
Eigentlich deswegen weil es - zumindest bei mir - ziemlich verbugt ist und mal funktioniert und mal eben nicht.
Hat noch jemand diese Erfahrung?


----------



## Gurdi (1. Dezember 2018)

Ging bei mir bisher eigentlich immer- STR+SHift+o


----------



## RawMangoJuli (1. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ging bei mir bisher eigentlich immer- STR+SHift+o



kann man da auch einstellen, dass die Lüfter permanent drehen sollen?

also ohne Temp Threshold


----------



## DeepBlue23 (1. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ging bei mir bisher eigentlich immer- STR+SHift+o



Auch bei mir funktioniert es eher selten. In Battlefront 2 und Forza funktioniert es z. B. nicht.


----------



## Cliff (1. Dezember 2018)

Bei mir auch Probleme mit dem Overlay.
Größtes Manko m.E. ist aber, dass es nicht justierbar ist. Bei meinem 4k Monitor ist die Schrift recht klein und nicht vergrößerbar, außerdem mag ich die farbliche Abstimmung vom Afterburner. Und mir gefällt der Rahmen dadrum nicht, aber ohne den würd man die weiße Schrift auch fast gar nicht sehen zuweilen.


----------



## Joff (1. Dezember 2018)

Hey,

ich habe mir die Tage n Vega 56 von Asus Strix zu gelegt. Ich habe die Temps mal im Auge gehalten - die sind doch schon ziemlich hoch oder? Oder sind diese Temps noch im Rahmen?

Ich habe die Vega in p6 auf 1050 mV und in p7 auf 1100 mV gestellt, dazu habe ich die Leistungsgrenze + 15% erhöht. 
Zu dem habe ich  das wärme-Pad auf den VR Mem getauscht und neue WLP von Kyronaut (Kryonaut Wärmeleitpaste - 5,55 Gramm / 1,5 ml) benutzt.

Die Temps ergeben sich während eines FurMark runs.


----------



## Gurdi (1. Dezember 2018)

DeepBlue23 schrieb:


> Auch bei mir funktioniert es eher selten. In Battlefront 2 und Forza funktioniert es z. B. nicht.



In Forza funktioniert überhaupt kein Overlay, egal welches.


RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> kann man da auch einstellen, dass die Lüfter permanent drehen sollen?
> 
> also ohne Temp Threshold



Nein das geht noch nicht, alles was im Wattman ist kann nicht über das Overlay eingestellt werden.


----------



## Cliff (1. Dezember 2018)

Joff schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich habe mir die Tage n Vega 56 von Asus Strix zu gelegt. Ich habe die Temps mal im Auge gehalten - die sind doch schon ziemlich hoch oder? Oder sind diese Temps noch im Rahmen?
> 
> ...



Spannung weiter reduzieren. Deine dürfte gut throtteln wenn ich mir die geringe Taktung anschaue. Probier mal p6 970mV bei 1562Mhz und p7 990mV bei 1592MHz, Powertarget +50% und berichte nochmal. Meine hat damit nen Verbrauch von 160-180W ASIC und nen realen Takt von 1520MHz.
Takt vom HBM könnteste noch erhöhen. 900Mhz sollte der problemlos schaffen, meistens ist bei 930-950MHz die Grenze.


----------



## Joff (1. Dezember 2018)

Cliff schrieb:


> Spannung weiter reduzieren. Deine dürfte gut throtteln wenn ich mir die geringe Taktung anschaue. Probier mal p6 970mV bei 1562Mhz und p7 990mV bei 1592MHz, Powertarget +50% und berichte nochmal. Meine hat damit nen Verbrauch von 160-180W ASIC und nen realen Takt von 1520MHz.
> Takt vom HBM könnteste noch erhöhen. 900Mhz sollte der problemlos schaffen, meistens ist bei 930-950MHz die Grenze.



Wenn wir vom Takt reden, meinst du doch den GPu Core Clock oder? Der bleibt in FurMark so, wenn ich jetzt BFV spiele geht der hoch auf 15XX.

Ich probier deine Tipps mal aus, danke. Kann ich davon ausgehen, dass die Temps so erstmal "normal" sind?


----------



## Joff (1. Dezember 2018)

Anbei das Testergebnis, die VR Soc Temp würde noch weiter hochgehen als sie jetzt schon is.t


----------



## Gurdi (1. Dezember 2018)

Joff schrieb:


> Anbei das Testergebnis, die VR Soc Temp würde noch weiter hochgehen als sie jetzt schon is.t



Da ist was schief gelauden bei dir, mach mal nen Screenshot von deinen Wattman Einstellungen.


----------



## Joff (1. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Da ist was schief gelauden bei dir, mach mal nen Screenshot von deinen Wattman Einstellungen.



Scheint so, ist mir gerade auch in BF V abgestürtzt - Standbild und brauchte beim Booten erstmal ein paar Anläufe.


----------



## SnaxeX (1. Dezember 2018)

Joff schrieb:


> Scheint so, ist mir gerade auch in BF V abgestürtzt - Standbild und brauchte beim Booten erstmal ein paar Anläufe.





Stell mal das Temperatur Max auf 80 und die Temperatur Ziel auf 70 Grad - das ist mal per se aggressiv aber wir müssen mal die Temperatur runter kriegen. Und dann probier mal die Einstellungen von Cliff:

P6: 970mV / 1562Mhz 
P7: 990mV / 1592MHz

Welcher Treiber ist drauf? 18.9.3 (WHQL Zertifikat) ist bei mir gerade am stabilsten, 18.11.2 ist für mich instabil, da schmiert mir Battlefield 5 immer wieder ab


----------



## Joff (1. Dezember 2018)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Stell mal das Temperatur Max auf 80 und die Temperatur Ziel auf 70 Grad - das ist mal per se aggressiv aber wir müssen mal die Temperatur runter kriegen. Und dann probier mal die Einstellungen von Cliff:
> 
> P6: 970mV / 1562Mhz
> P7: 990mV / 1592MHz
> ...



Ich habe den aktuellesten drauf. 18.12.1. Mir ist bisher nur einmal BFV abgeschmiet. Als die P6 auf 970mV/1562 Mhz und P7 990mV/1592Mhz hatte.


----------



## moonshot (1. Dezember 2018)

Dies Strixx Vegas haben zu dünne Wärme Pads. Muss man mit dickeren tauschen, damit der VRM richtig gekühlt wird.


----------



## Cliff (1. Dezember 2018)

Habs grad auch mal mit Furmark probiert, bisher immer alles nur mit Timespy und Firestrike gemacht. Da zieht das Ding tatsächlich 260W und läuft bei 1450MHz bei meinen o.g. Einstellungen. Nach 2 Minuten und noch steigenden, aber nicht kritischen Temperaturen hat mein System glatt nen Neustart hingelegt. Liegt möglicherweise an der PSU, ist mit 450W recht knapp dimensioniert und muss dringend aufgerüstet werden. Läuft zwar bisher klaglos, aber wird schon warm und laut. Muss ich bei Zeiten mal aufrüsten.
Sonst nie über 180W (bei Timespy sogar nur 1 bei sehr moderaten Temperaturen um 65° GPU und 80° HotSpot. Ich weiß warum ich FurMark nicht mag 
Mein Tipp: Guck mal bei wesentlich realitätsnäheren GPU-Test in Dauerschleife mit Timespy oder Firestrike.


----------



## Joff (1. Dezember 2018)

Die Wärme Pads habe ich direkt getauscht. 3mm Pad vonGrizzly und neue WLP.


----------



## Joff (1. Dezember 2018)

Cliff schrieb:


> Habs grad auch mal mit Furmark probiert, bisher immer alles nur mit Timespy und Firestrike gemacht. Da zieht das Ding tatsächlich 260W und läuft bei 1450MHz bei meinen o.g. Einstellungen. Nach 2 Minuten und noch steigenden, aber nicht kritischen Temperaturen hat mein System glatt nen Neustart hingelegt. Liegt möglicherweise an der PSU, ist mit 450W recht knapp dimensioniert und muss dringend aufgerüstet werden. Läuft zwar bisher klaglos, aber wird schon warm und laut. Muss ich bei Zeiten mal aufrüsten.
> Sonst nie über 180W (bei Timespy sogar nur 1 bei sehr moderaten Temperaturen um 65° GPU und 80° HotSpot. Ich weiß warum ich FurMark nicht mag
> Mein Tipp: Guck mal bei wesentlich realitätsnäheren GPU-Test in Dauerschleife mit Timespy oder Firestrike.




Ich habe das ganze mal leicht modifiziert. p6 985mv/1537Mhz. p7 1020mV/1592Mhz und Speicher bei 860mHz.

Die Temps sind denke ich ganz okay oder? - in Battlefield V


----------



## Gurdi (1. Dezember 2018)

Joff schrieb:


> Ich habe das ganze mal leicht modifiziert. p6 985mv/1537Mhz. p7 1020mV/1592Mhz und Speicher bei 860mHz.
> 
> Die Temps sind denke ich ganz okay oder? - in Battlefield V



Das sieht schon besser aus. Verwende beim Overclocking maximal 1-1,05 Volt bei der Strixx. Alles andere wird zu heiß.
Ich hab jetzt endlich mal meinen Beitrag wieder UptoDate gebracht und die Bugs mit den Bildern beseitigt, wer sich also noch in das Thema Overclocking einlesen will findet hier nun zentral alle meine Builds mit Verlinkung sowie umfangreiche Informationen zum OC.
Aktuell fehlt noch der Boostbuild, mach ich aber auch jetzt endlich mal fertig.
RX Vega 56 / 64 Overclocking & Undervolting Anleitung @ Rajintek Morpheus 2 inkl. Backplate
Auch den V56 Schlumpf hab ich jetzt mal zusammen gefasst.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...-morpheus-2-inkl-backplate-5.html#post9618137


----------



## Joff (1. Dezember 2018)

Wie viel Sinn ergibt es einen seitlichen Lüfter an die Graka anzuschließen? Ich habe zwei Lüfter vorne die rein blasen, einen hinten zum raus blasen und einen seitlich, welcher quasi auf die Graka bläster - aber dieser Lüfter ist am Mainboard angeschlossen und wird durch MB reguliert. Ich denke, wenn ich den an die Graka anschließe ergibt es mehr Sinn, bzw. bessere Resultate oder?


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (1. Dezember 2018)

Jetzt wirds witzig... Ich brauch ne GPU-Stütze für meine Vega nachdem die Wandert... xD


----------



## Gurdi (1. Dezember 2018)

Joff schrieb:


> Wie viel Sinn ergibt es einen seitlichen Lüfter an die Graka anzuschließen? Ich habe zwei Lüfter vorne die rein blasen, einen hinten zum raus blasen und einen seitlich, welcher quasi auf die Graka bläster - aber dieser Lüfter ist am Mainboard angeschlossen und wird durch MB reguliert. Ich denke, wenn ich den an die Graka anschließe ergibt es mehr Sinn, bzw. bessere Resultate oder?



Ja würde Sinn machen, du hast ja ne Strixx das ist doch perfekt.



Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds witzig... Ich brauch ne GPU-Stütze für meine Vega nachdem die Wandert... xD


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (1. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


>



Mein PCI-E Slot verbiegt sich. Die LC ist zu schwer. Wenn die Stütze kommt passt alles wieder. Vor allem wenn ich eh schon dabei bin - ein Kumpel von mir baut seine FE Liquid um auf ne Custom-Loop und ich hab Shotgun auf den Kühler  Dann kann ich mir ne Vega 64 Liquid mit dem goldenen Kühler bauen


----------



## Zwock7420 (1. Dezember 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Mein PCI-E Slot verbiegt sich. Die LC ist zu schwer. Wenn die Stütze kommt passt alles wieder. Vor allem wenn ich eh schon dabei bin - ein Kumpel von mir baut seine FE Liquid um auf ne Custom-Loop und ich hab Shotgun auf den Kühler  Dann kann ich mir ne Vega 64 Liquid mit dem goldenen Kühler bauen



Dann bist du ja schon der 2. hier mit nem Wolf im noch viel Wolfigeren Pelz...


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (1. Dezember 2018)

Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Dann bist du ja schon der 2. hier mit nem Wolf im noch viel Wolfigeren Pelz...



xD Ich mag die goldene Liquid. Die schaut einfach nice aus xD 9/10 Rappern würden die auch kaufen weil Bling Bling xD

Ich mach dann auch Bilder. Hab von Etsy ne Acrylstütze bestellt mit LEDs und nem leuchtend blauen Radeon Vega Logo. (Nachdem die LED vom neuen Kühler auch blau ist). Ma schauen wie das aussieht xD Passt dann wenigstens zusammen.


----------



## Gurdi (1. Dezember 2018)

Ich würde mich um den LC Kühler bewerben.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (1. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich würde mich um den LC Kühler bewerben.



Ich hasse es dich Enttäuschen zu müssen, aber der geht als Austausch an meinen Kumpel, sollte der die Karte mal verkaufen wollen  (dafür Zahl ich nix) Sonst hätt ich dir den gerne überlassen...


----------



## Gurdi (1. Dezember 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Ich hasse es dich Enttäuschen zu müssen, aber der geht als Austausch an meinen Kumpel, sollte der die Karte mal verkaufen wollen  (dafür Zahl ich nix) Sonst hätt ich dir den gerne überlassen...



Kein Problem, danke trotzdem.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (1. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Kein Problem, danke trotzdem.



Ich frag mal für dich du den vielleicht nich bei ihm "auslösen" kannst.  Vielleicht ist ja was zu machen. Ich sag dir Montag bescheid.


----------



## Ace (1. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe mein Sapphire Liquid 64 gestern auch abgegeben gegen eine neue Sapphire 64 Referenz + Dollars


----------



## Rolk (2. Dezember 2018)

Falls jemand noch eine kleine RX570 gebrauchen kann, schaut mal in den Mindfactory Mindstrar, z.B. Sapphire Pulse ITX 4GB für 109 € oder Pulse 8GB für 119 €. 

Edit: Preise haben sich schon wieder geändert. Das hat schon was von Lotterie. Es sind aber immer noch Schnapper dabei.


----------



## King_Kolrabi (2. Dezember 2018)

Ich hätte gerne einen Tipp bezüglich der Tesselation im Wattman.
Macht es Sinn herunterzuregeln? Und wenn ja, auf welchen Wert?


----------



## Gurdi (2. Dezember 2018)

King_Kolrabi schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne einen Tipp bezüglich der Tesselation im Wattman.
> Macht es Sinn herunterzuregeln? Und wenn ja, auf welchen Wert?



Nein brauchst du nicht, das ist so gut wie kein Thema mehr. Einfach auf AMD Optimiert lassen.


----------



## drstoecker (2. Dezember 2018)

Rolk schrieb:


> Falls jemand noch eine kleine RX570 gebrauchen kann, schaut mal in den Mindfactory Mindstrar, z.B. Sapphire Pulse ITX 4GB für 109 € oder Pulse 8GB für 119 €.
> 
> Edit: Preise haben sich schon wieder geändert. Das hat schon was von Lotterie. Es sind aber immer noch Schnapper dabei.


Die rx 570 gabs sogar für 98€ inkl.!


----------



## moonshot (2. Dezember 2018)

EKWB Vega Blöcke sind EOL EK-FC Radeon Vega - Nickel  – EK Webshop

Geht das immer so schnell oder hab ich was verpasst? Navi? Vega 20?


----------



## moreply (2. Dezember 2018)

Ja die alten sind EOL. Es gibt jetzt neue mit RGB 

EK-FC Radeon Vega RGB - Nickel  – EK Webshop

EK Water Blocks EK-FC Radeon Vega RGB - Nickel


----------



## Lighting-Designer (3. Dezember 2018)

Diese Weihnachtsbaumbeleuchtung brauchen doch nur Kiddies. Ich hab alles abgeschaltet, Hauptsache die Kiste läuft.  Das wird doch nur gemacht um uns noch mehr Kohle aus den Rippen zu leiern.


----------



## Owngalaxie (3. Dezember 2018)

Moin, was geht eigentlich gerade bei den Vega Preisen ab? Ist das das obligatorische Preistreiben vor den Weihnachtsrabatten? o.0


----------



## Dudelll (3. Dezember 2018)

Hm ist der Preis nicht der gleiche geblieben ? Zumindest hab ich für meinen nicht bunti bunt kühler glaub was ähnliches bezahlt, müsst ich aber nochmal schauen habs Grad nicht mehr im Kopf.


----------



## Rallyesport (3. Dezember 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Die rx 570 gabs sogar für 98€ inkl.!



Ich hab mir die 8GB Sapphire bestellt die ersetzt dann endgültig die R9 290 im PC vom Frauchen. Wenn der dann meinen Ryzen Untersatz bekommt wenn ich auf Zen 2 wechsle hat die auch gleich ne brauchbare Graka mit 8GB Speicher im Rechner.


----------



## SnaxeX (3. Dezember 2018)

Owngalaxie schrieb:


> Moin, was geht eigentlich gerade bei den Vega Preisen ab? Ist das das obligatorische Preistreiben vor den Weihnachtsrabatten? o.0



Die Preise sind jetzt wieder am selben Niveau, die richtig guten Angebote hast du aber verpasst (wobei die Sapphire Vega 56 wieder gerade im Angebot ist). Naja, die Lager müssen sich ja etwas leeren...^^


----------



## Owngalaxie (3. Dezember 2018)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Die Preise sind jetzt wieder am selben Niveau, die richtig guten Angebote hast du aber verpasst (wobei die Sapphire Vega 56 wieder gerade im Angebot ist). Naja, die Lager müssen sich ja etwas leeren...^^



Naja ich habe mir auf gh.de mal 3-4 bekannte Namen angeguckt und die sind im Schnitt 50EUR teurer geworden. Aber du hast Recht da ist gerade ein sehr interessantes Angebot für 399 in der Pipeline


----------



## sileZn (3. Dezember 2018)

Hi, ich hab mir ebenfalls die Pulse bestellt und erwarte die Ende der Woche. Ich hätte direkt Mal 2 Fragen, wird mein Corsair cx600 ausreichen? Ich lese immer wieder von Spikes. Und welche Software benutzt man mittlerweile standardmäßig zum undervolting? Reicht die Radeon Software aus? Lese oft das diese verbuggt sein soll.


----------



## Azzteredon (3. Dezember 2018)

Nabend Leute,

ich gehöre seit kurzem auch zur Gruppe der Vega64-Besitzer. Ich hab aber aktuell ein Problem. 
Ich besitze die Vega64 Strix von Asus, aktuell noch luftgekühlt, Wasserkühler liegt schon neben mir. Allerdings habe ich jetzt mal meine Spiele so durchprobiert, und festgestellt das die FPS exakt gleich geblieben sind im Vergleich zur 390X die ich vorher hatte.
Allerdings taktet die Vega NIE mit ihren vollen 1400 irgendwas MHz, sondern nur immer maximal mit der Hälfte. In den Anhang hab ich mal nen World of Warcraft Screenshot reingestellt. Details sind alle auf Stufe 5(ohne Antialiasing) mitten in Orgrimmar (um die Last zu erhöhen, mehr Spieler und so.)
Die Karte ist extrem kalt, schaltet auch ihre Lüfter nur hin und wieder ein, obwohl der OC-Mode im Asus GPU-Tweak 2 aktiviert ist, und das FPS-Limit steht auf 144(dank entsprechendem Monitor mit Freesync) Warum taktet die Karte hier nur mit etwas über 200 MHz, obwohl die FPS weit unter dem Framelimit sind?

Ich bin grade echt ziemlich ratlos. Gleiches ist auch in anderen Spielen der Fall (Crysis 1/3, Witcher 3, Heroes of the Storm, Darksiders 1/2 etc.)
Wäre top wenn mir jemand helfen könnte, bzw. wenigstens nen Tipp für mich hätte.

Grüßle




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Neben dem Spiel läuft parallel noch Netflix auf dem zweiten Monitor... 1080p Stream.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (3. Dezember 2018)

@sileZn
Das Netzteil sollte reichen, allerdings wäre es vorteilhaft wenn wir die restliche Hardware kennen würden.

@Azzteredon
Die Karte langweilt sich. Wenn du Antialiasing zuschaltest dürften die FPS nicht sonderlich einbrechen. Evtl. mal mit VSR die Auflösung erhöhen. Momentan bist du im CPU-Limit.


----------



## Azzteredon (3. Dezember 2018)

> @Azzteredon
> Die Karte langweilt sich. Wenn du Antialiasing zuschaltest dürften die FPS nicht sonderlich einbrechen. Evtl. mal mit VSR die Auflösung erhöhen. Momentan bist du im CPU-Limit.



Hier die Screenshots einmal mit max. Settings (5120x2880, 8x MSAA, 16x Anisotrope Filterung, Schatten, Texturen und Sichtweite komplett maxed out)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und einmal mit min Settings (853x480, kein AA, bilineare Filterung, niedrigster Detailgrad, keine Schatten, minimale Sichtweite)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Fazit: die FPS gehen runter, der Takt rauf, aber viel tut sich da nicht. Limitiert da die CPU so krass? Ich mein der 4790K kann ja jetzt nicht so brutal langsam sein. Und der Takt der GPU ist ja auch noch weit entfernt vom maximalen.

Gibts einen guten Weg die Auslastung der CPU ingame zu ermitteln? Anscheinend kann ich GPU-Tweak, Afterburner und OpenHardwareMonitor nicht trauen. Die zeigen alle die gleiche Last an (im Overlay sichtbar)


----------



## moonshot (3. Dezember 2018)

Du kannst dir mittels HWInfo die maximale Threadauslastung anzeigen lassen. Aber das sieht schwer nach CPU Limit aus.


----------



## hugo-03 (3. Dezember 2018)

Azzteredon schrieb:


> Hier die Screenshots einmal mit max. Settings (5120x2880, 8x MSAA, 16x Anisotrope Filterung, Schatten, Texturen und Sichtweite komplett maxed out)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nutz du DX12 in WoW (ist besser mit AMD), hast du mal ein neues spiel getestet ? WoW ist halt mal so richtig alter Kaffee und auch andere System mit Nvidia haben ähnliche Probleme (nutz doch mal wolfenstein, Battlefield 1 oder V usw)


----------



## Azzteredon (3. Dezember 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> nutz du DX12 in WoW (ist besser mit AMD), hast du mal ein neues spiel getestet ? WoW ist halt mal so richtig alter Kaffee und auch andere System mit Nvidia haben ähnliche Probleme (nutz doch mal wolfenstein, Battlefield 1 oder V usw)



Also ich hab mal die CPU-Last gecheckt übern Taskmanager etc. da werden mir die gleichen Werte angezeigt wie bei den anderen von mir genannten Programme. Der Unterschied zwischen DX11 und DX12 ist bei mir relativ krass, und entspricht auch nicht den Erwartungen bzw. hat andere Ergebnisse als das was man auf diversen Seiten erzählt bekommt. Ich hab unter DX12 ca 15% höhere Bildraten als unter DX11. Ich habs jetzt geschafft die Karte halbwegs auszulasten, indem ich alle Optionen die die CPU betreffen verringert hab, und alle anderen maximiert hab. Ich spiele jetzt mit 200% Oversampling und maximalen Texturen, aber dafür nur mit reduzierten Schatten, Sichtweite, und Renderweite. Jetzt dümpel ich bei 60-70 Fps rum bei ca 1,45 GHz GPU-Takt. Nicht optimal aber ok.

Ich hab grade auch Call of Duty: BO4 getestet. Mit maximalen Settings bei 1440p liege ich da bei 120-140 Fps. 

TLR: Ich wusste das WoW echt schlecht optimiert ist, und auf schnellen Systemen echt mies performt. Aber das es so schlimm ist hätte ich nicht gedacht. 

Danke für eure Antworten  bin jetzt doch wieder glücklich


----------



## Mitchpuken (3. Dezember 2018)

Hat Amazon die 3 Spiele beim Angebot der Sapphire Nitro+ Vega 56 dabei? Ich seh da nix Sapphire 11276 – 01 – 40G: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## ATIR290 (3. Dezember 2018)

AMD Pledges to Take On NVIDIA's High-End Turing With 7nm Radeon GPUs in 2019


@Mitchpuken
Die 3 Games kannst direkt bei AMD anfordern …


----------



## Rolk (4. Dezember 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> AMD Pledges to Take On NVIDIA's High-End Turing With 7nm Radeon GPUs in 2019
> 
> 
> @Mitchpuken
> Die 3 Games kannst direkt bei AMD anfordern …



Wofür man aber sicher einen Code braucht, den Amazon zur Verfügung stellen müsste? Im vorherigen bundle war es jedenfalls so...


----------



## crosanac55 (4. Dezember 2018)

Gibt es ein Test von Day One Treiber vs. aktuellen Treiber ?


----------



## Gurdi (4. Dezember 2018)

Witzig, die 64er Referenz ist quasi so schnell wie die 2070 und hat dabei npch die besseren Frametimes.
Ne Customkarte radiert die 2070er auch hier in dem Spiel.
Just Cause 4 im Benchmark-Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase


----------



## MfDoom (4. Dezember 2018)

In Star Citizen leider nicht, hier macht Vega bis jetzt einen schlechten Eindruck gegenüber den NVIDIA Karten


----------



## Gurdi (4. Dezember 2018)

MfDoom schrieb:


> In Star Citizen leider nicht, hier macht Vega bis jetzt einen schlechten Eindruck gegenüber den NVIDIA Karten



Was ich bisher so gesehen habe, sah eigentlich gut aus.


----------



## MfDoom (4. Dezember 2018)

Die 1080ti macht teilweise doppelt so viele frames


----------



## Sharijan (4. Dezember 2018)

In Youtube Benchmarks sehe ich immer wieder das die ihre VEGA 64 auf 1700mhz betreiben, hat von euch jemand auch seine Vega so hoch getaktet?


----------



## Rolk (4. Dezember 2018)

Also ich dachte bisher alles über ~1650 MHz wäre unnatürlich und nur mit der absoluten Brechstange oder golden samples entstanden.


----------



## MfDoom (4. Dezember 2018)

Mit wakü geht das. Meine macht Maximum 1720/985mhz. Macht aber kaum Sinn, vom Leistungzuwachs her. Wenn du einen mora  als Heizkörper im Klo möchtest, dann ist das vielleicht was für dich


----------



## Gurdi (4. Dezember 2018)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Die 1080ti macht teilweise doppelt so viele frames



Hast du mal HBCC aktiviert? Star Citizen braucht extrem viel Ram.


----------



## MfDoom (4. Dezember 2018)

Hbcc ist immer an, ich könnte mal versuchen es auszuschalten


----------



## Dudelll (4. Dezember 2018)

Sharijan schrieb:


> In Youtube Benchmarks sehe ich immer wieder das die ihre VEGA 64 auf 1700mhz betreiben, hat von euch jemand auch seine Vega so hoch getaktet?



Für Paar Benchmarks runs hatte ich meine mal kurz bei 1740, ist aber auch mit wakü. Lohnt aber nicht deshalb fahr ich meistens mit um die 1640.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (4. Dezember 2018)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Für Paar Benchmarks runs hatte ich meine mal kurz bei 1740, ist aber auch mit wakü. Lohnt aber nicht deshalb fahr ich meistens mit um die 1640.



1620 für leisen betrieb hier. (Liquid)


----------



## Stupsi666 (4. Dezember 2018)

Sharijan schrieb:


> In Youtube Benchmarks sehe ich immer wieder das die ihre VEGA 64 auf 1700mhz betreiben, hat von euch jemand auch seine Vega so hoch getaktet?



Geht auch mit Custom Designs (in meinem Fall Nitro). Ist dann halt nicht im klassischen Sinne UV, sondern mit dem PL gearbeitet.


----------



## Downsampler (4. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hast du mal HBCC aktiviert? Star Citizen braucht extrem viel Ram.



Geht HBCC nur mit Windows 10? Bei mir habe ich diese Option nicht im Treiber gefunden.


----------



## Gurdi (4. Dezember 2018)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Geht HBCC nur mit Windows 10? Bei mir habe ich diese Option nicht im Treiber gefunden.



Ja nur Win 10 soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Mitchpuken (4. Dezember 2018)

Mitchpuken schrieb:


> Hat Amazon die 3 Spiele beim Angebot der Sapphire Nitro+ Vega 56 dabei? Ich seh da nix Sapphire 11276 – 01 – 40G: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer





ATIR290 schrieb:


> AMD Pledges to Take On NVIDIA's High-End Turing With 7nm Radeon GPUs in 2019
> 
> 
> @Mitchpuken
> Die 3 Games kannst direkt bei AMD anfordern …





Rolk schrieb:


> Wofür man aber sicher einen Code braucht, den Amazon zur Verfügung stellen müsste? Im vorherigen bundle war es jedenfalls so...


Habe was gefunden auf der AMD Seite gefunden, kanns zwar nur schwer glauben, aber auf Amazon lese ich nichts von den Spielen Raise the Game Where to Buy | AMD


----------



## Gurdi (4. Dezember 2018)

Kauf das Teil doch einfach  bei Mindfactory, Amazon ist eh ein Saftladen.
Edit: Oh ich seh grad das ist die 56er Nitro. Sry. Aber ohne Games irgendwie kein guter Deal. Da würd ich eher die Strixx nehmen bei Mindfactory.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (4. Dezember 2018)

Vega 56 von Gigabyte für 339€ im Mindstar

8GB Gigabyte Radeon RX Vega 56 Gaming OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Gurdi (4. Dezember 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Vega 56 von Gigabyte für 339€ im Mindstar
> 
> 8GB Gigabyte Radeon RX Vega 56 Gaming OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de



Wow 200 Stück, das ist mal ne Charge die man selten sieht bei Vega. Der Preis ist wohl konkurrenzlos mit 3 Spielen aktuell.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (4. Dezember 2018)

jo, der Preis is echt top


----------



## Gurdi (4. Dezember 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> jo, der Preis is echt top



Die Karte ist wirklich besser als Ihr Ruf muss ich sagen, ich war positiv überrascht von der Karte. Der neue Besitzer zockt damit fliessig in UHD am Fernseher und ist sehr zufrieden. Vor allem spielt er gerne Mordor und da ist HBCC mit UHD Texturen einfach nur genial.


----------



## Mitchpuken (4. Dezember 2018)

Danke Jungs, ich mag ja Amazon auch nicht so, aber würde das Geld gerne im Lande lassen (AT)  Aber hier gibt es ja nirgends die Spiele dazu  Bin da etwas sehr geschädigt, nicht nur was technische Artikel betrifft, aber da geht es mehr um die Abwicklung und den Aufwand.

Der Preis von Mindfactory ist aber echt gut, sind das Rückläufer? Problem hier ist wieder "Lieferung ins Ausland". Ich habe tu mich schwer 9% vom Kaufpreis als Versandkosten zahlen zu wollen (Midnight nicht für Ausland) und dennoch günstiger als in AT


----------



## Gurdi (4. Dezember 2018)

Mitchpuken schrieb:


> Danke Jungs, ich mag ja Amazon auch nicht so, aber würde das Geld gerne im Lande lassen (AT)  Aber hier gibt es ja nirgends die Spiele dazu  Bin da etwas sehr geschädigt, nicht nur was technische Artikel betrifft, aber da geht es mehr um die Abwicklung und den Aufwand.
> 
> Der Preis von Mindfactory ist aber echt gut, sind das Rückläufer? Problem hier ist wieder "Lieferung ins Ausland". Ich habe tu mich schwer 9% vom Kaufpreis als Versandkosten zahlen zu wollen (Midnight nicht für Ausland) und dennoch günstiger als in AT



200 Stück können keine Rückläufer sein. Die Karte läuft mit dem F5 Bios auch erste Sahne.


----------



## Mitchpuken (4. Dezember 2018)

ok, dann schaue ich mir das ernsthaft genauer an. Oder weiß zufällig jemand wie das bei mindfactory ist bezüglich Reklamation/Garantie im Ausland, inbesondere portofreier Rückversand.

edit: Gewährleistung und Reklamation finde ich hier Reklamation & Gewährleistung -> Reklamation und Widerruf -> Info-Center | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, aber Garantie ist doch meist anders.


edit2: sorry Doppelpost

War ja mal wieder klar. Der Frust is grad wieder groß, ka obs ein Fehler meinerseits ist. Registriert, Karte in den Warenkorb und beim Punkt Versand das hier. Ich kanns einfach nicht anklicken...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum werben die oder wie man sonst die Informationen zum Thema Ausland interpretieren möchte und dann kommt so eine Meldung


----------



## Mitchpuken (5. Dezember 2018)

sorry doppelpost


----------



## Stupsi666 (5. Dezember 2018)

Also kostenlosen Rückversand gibts nur bei Reklamation, nicht bei Widerruf.
Ob die sich da was anderes vorbehalten wenns Ausland ist, schau nach.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (5. Dezember 2018)

wäre schon nice wenn das stimmt ...

lustig wäre auch, dass AMD jetzt auch Nvidia bei der Namesgebung trollen würde

RX3060
RX3070
RX3080

mal sehen was kommt

YouTube


----------



## Dudelll (5. Dezember 2018)

Wenn der 3700x so kommt ist der gekauft, 12/24 Auf 5ghz bei 105w tdp.. läuft.


----------



## Mitchpuken (5. Dezember 2018)

War bei mir wohl gestern schon zu spät. Gleich im ersten Satz steht genau, dass kein Versand für Endverbrauucher ohne UID in Ausland möglich ist.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Dezember 2018)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Wenn der 3700x so kommt ist der gekauft, 12/24 Auf 5ghz bei 105w tdp.. läuft.



12/24 wäre schon ne feine Sache, genau das was ich gerne hätte. 4Kerne auf Reserve und 8 performante Kerne für aktuelle Leistung. Das ganze zu dem Preis wäre super.
Navi klingt auch interessant. V64 Leistung für 250tacken wäre ne harte Preisansage an Nvidia aber auch kein wirklich Grund für einen V64 Besitzer zu wechseln.


----------



## DARPA (5. Dezember 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> lustig wäre auch, dass AMD jetzt auch Nvidia bei der Namesgebung trollen würde
> 
> RX3060
> RX3070
> RX3080



Ich weiss nicht. Ich fand es schon bei den Chipsätzen affig.

AMD soll sich lieber selbstbewusst mit eigenständigen Produkten darstellen und nicht diese "me too" Schiene fahren.


----------



## Dudelll (5. Dezember 2018)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht. Ich fand es schon bei den Chipsätzen affig.
> 
> AMD soll sich lieber selbstbewusst mit eigenständigen Produkten darstellen und nicht diese "me too" Schiene fahren.



Bin auch kein Freund davon, allerdings glaub ich nicht das das einfach nur aus trotz ist, sondern evtl. insbesondere bei uninformierten Käufern für höhere Absätze sorgt einfach weil die höheren Zahlen suggerieren es wäre das bessere Produkt.

Ist vermutlich bei allen Namen für Produkten so, immerhin entscheidet die ja nicht der Praktikant, sondern vermutlich ein komplettes Marketing Team, daher wird es schon finanziell sinnvolle Gründe dafür geben, so nervig das für Leute die sich damit befassen auch sein mag.


----------



## RX480 (5. Dezember 2018)

FUNFACT

Die GB wird mit XTX-Chip beschrieben. (das wäre zu schön, um wahr zu sein)
8GB Gigabyte Radeon RX Vega 64 Gaming OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (5. Dezember 2018)

Jo Kids, es gibt Navi-Leaks. Aber bitte mit vorsicht genießen. Quelle: AdoredTV.

(erstmal 3 Karten)

RX 3060, RX 3070 und RX 3080

3060 ~ 580 mit 4GB Ram für 129$ mit so niedriger TDP, dass sie ohne externen Strom auskommt.
3070 ~ Vega 56 für 199$
3080 ~ 2070 für 249$

Und es sollen noch mehr Karten kommen. Alle Karten mit TDP < 200 Watt. Ist aber wie gesagt nur ein "Leak". Ich würde mich nicht zu sehr drauf stützen. 
Zu den größeren die kommen sollen ist nix dabei. Neues solls zur CES im Januar geben. Ich nehme das jetzt mal ohne Wertung und behalt meine Meinung zur Glaubwürdigkeit sonst für mich 

*Edit* Ich seh grade, dass das Vid scho verlinkt wurde ^^ Ok, ich lass das hier für die Videofaulen einfach mal stehen xD


----------



## Freiheraus (5. Dezember 2018)

V56 Nitro+ für 399,- bei Amazon, leider ohne 3er Spielebündel.

Btw: 8086^^


----------



## drstoecker (5. Dezember 2018)

Mitchpuken schrieb:


> War bei mir wohl gestern schon zu spät. Gleich im ersten Satz steht genau, dass kein Versand für Endverbrauucher ohne UID in Ausland möglich ist.


Vllt könnte das jemand für dich nach A schicken?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (5. Dezember 2018)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht. Ich fand es schon bei den Chipsätzen affig.
> 
> AMD soll sich lieber selbstbewusst mit eigenständigen Produkten darstellen und nicht diese "me too" Schiene fahren.



sollte es wirklich so kommen würde das Geforce Partner Programm im nachinein sogar Sinn machen

Nvidia wollte ja die bekannten Gaming Brands für sich haben, damit keine Verwechslungsgefahr für die Karten besteht 

damal hat das keinen Sinn ergeben, da z.B. GTX 1180 vs RX680 ja doch recht deutlich ist

jetzt könnte es z.B. so werden:

ASUS ROG Strix RTX 3080 

ASUS ROG Strix RX 3080


----------



## DeLuXe1992 (5. Dezember 2018)

Kann mir einer bitte mal sagen was alles bei der Vega 64 Nitro + dabei ist?
Also vom Lieferumfang her. Zufällig nen Displayport kabel oder HDMI?


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (5. Dezember 2018)

Wenn wer nen Geldscheißer hat, auf Ebay ist ne neue Vega Frontier Edition Liquid Cooled für "billige" 987€ 



DeLuXe1992 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer bitte mal sagen was alles bei der Vega 64 Nitro + dabei ist?
> Also vom Lieferumfang her. Zufällig nen Displayport kabel oder HDMI?



_Displayport auf jeden Fall, ich glaube aber sogar beides._ *Korrektur, nein. Ich hatte da was falsch im Kopf.*


----------



## Downsampler (5. Dezember 2018)

DeLuXe1992 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer bitte mal sagen was alles bei der Vega 64 Nitro + dabei ist?
> Also vom Lieferumfang her. Zufällig nen Displayport kabel oder HDMI?



Hier kannst du es nachlesen: Sapphire Nitro+ VEGA 64 Graphics Card Review | eTeknix

Mitgelieferte Kabel sind bei Grafikkarten eher unüblich. Bei Monitoren kann man da eher Glück haben.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Dezember 2018)

64er Strixx bei Minbdfactory, mit Cashback für* 415 Euro*...


----------



## wandl13 (5. Dezember 2018)

Hey zusammen,

hab gestern meine Asus Vega 64 Strixx OC bekommen und da ich absoluter Neuling im Feintuning bin wollt ich mich mal vorstellen und fragen obs hier nen Guide speziell  für Vega Custom gibt


----------



## Rallyesport (5. Dezember 2018)

So hier zeige ich euch mal noch meinen Nachwuchs, keine Vega aber trotzdem hübsch  
Und da direkt mal noch ne allgemeine Frage zur Grafik in spielen.
Gepaart ist die RX ja mit dem ollen Athlon II x4 880k in vielen Spielen läuft die CPU am absoluten Limit, von daher die Frage welche Grafikeinstellungen muss ich runter regeln um die CPU zu entlasten und welche kann ich hoch stellen um die Grafikkarte zu belasten. 
Wenn ich Teilweise unter 40FPS komme möchte ich wenigstens hübsche 40FPS genießen können wenn ich mal dran zocke. 
Weil einfach alles auf low stellen bringt es ja auch nicht.


----------



## MfDoom (5. Dezember 2018)

süss die Beiden
^^


----------



## Rallyesport (5. Dezember 2018)

Quasi Vater und Sohn


----------



## sileZn (5. Dezember 2018)

Eben Sapphire 11276 – 01 – 40G: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer entdeckt, der Preis wäre für eine Nitro+ doch echt gut oder? Allerdings machen mich die angaben zur Grafikkarte etwas stutzig und die selbe Grafikkarte gibt es nochmal auf Amazon aber mit richtiger Bezeichnung und kostet 722euro. 

Ich bin echt am überlegen ob ich meine Pulse für 399 bei Alternate storniere und dann diese bei Amazon hole, allerdings werden mir dann die 3 spiele fehlen :/

edit: Also laut der mhz angabe würde es sich eher um die standard sapphire karte handeln. Tja... laut bildern ist es eine Nitro+ aber nach den angaben eher die normale Karte. :/


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (5. Dezember 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> ...



280x vapor oder?


----------



## drstoecker (5. Dezember 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> 280x vapor oder?


290 vapor-x!


----------



## Rallyesport (5. Dezember 2018)

Nee das ist ne 290 Vapor-X


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (5. Dezember 2018)

Wie konnt ich nur


----------



## Gurdi (5. Dezember 2018)

wandl13 schrieb:


> Hey zusammen,
> 
> hab gestern meine Asus Vega 64 Strixx OC bekommen und da ich absoluter Neuling im Feintuning bin wollt ich mich mal vorstellen und fragen obs hier nen Guide speziell  für Vega Custom gibt



Willkommen bei den Veganern 
RX Vega 56 / 64 Overclocking & Undervolting Anleitung @ Rajintek Morpheus 2 inkl. Backplate


----------



## Mitchpuken (5. Dezember 2018)

sileZn schrieb:


> Eben Sapphire 11276 – 01 – 40G: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer entdeckt, der Preis wäre für eine Nitro+ doch echt gut oder? Allerdings machen mich die angaben zur Grafikkarte etwas stutzig und die selbe Grafikkarte gibt es nochmal auf Amazon aber mit richtiger Bezeichnung und kostet 722euro.
> 
> Ich bin echt am überlegen ob ich meine Pulse für 399 bei Alternate storniere und dann diese bei Amazon hole, allerdings werden mir dann die 3 spiele fehlen :/
> 
> edit: Also laut der mhz angabe würde es sich eher um die standard sapphire karte handeln. Tja... laut bildern ist es eine Nitro+ aber nach den angaben eher die normale Karte. :/



Habe ich auch schon gesehen und das mit den Spielen stößt mir auch auf. Schau mal auf geizhals und stell die Filter so ein. Es muss die Nitro+ sein.


----------



## sileZn (5. Dezember 2018)

Mitchpuken schrieb:


> Habe ich auch schon gesehen und das mit den Spielen stößt mir auch auf. Schau mal auf geizhals und stell die Filter so ein. Es muss die Nitro+ sein.


Habe gerade den Support angeschrieben und selbst die waren sich nicht sicher ob es sich wirklich um diese Karte handelt, ich soll jetzt irgendwann eine Email von einen Spezialisten bekommen der mehr dazu sagen kann.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Dezember 2018)

sileZn schrieb:


> Habe gerade den Support angeschrieben und selbst die waren sich nicht sicher ob es sich wirklich um diese Karte handelt, ich soll jetzt irgendwann eine Email von einen Spezialisten bekommen der mehr dazu sagen kann.



Nimm doch die Strixx bei Mindfactory, für 415 ne 64er ist unschlagbar. Dazu gibts die Spiele den Cashback oder wahlweise das Headset.

Mal ne Frage, hat es einer mal geschafft mehr als 3 Booststufen zu etbalieren. Das editieren von P4 führt bei mir immer zu nem Instacrash wenns über 1,5Ghz dort geht.


----------



## Mitchpuken (5. Dezember 2018)

sileZn schrieb:


> Habe gerade den Support angeschrieben und selbst die waren sich nicht sicher ob es sich wirklich um diese Karte handelt, ich soll jetzt irgendwann eine Email von einen Spezialisten bekommen der mehr dazu sagen kann.



Jetyt ich erst was du meinst, wegen den 1471Mhy, ja_ Bei den @weiteren Produktdetails@ stehen 1266Mhy. Modellnummer 11276-01-40G sollte aber schon stimmen.


----------



## wandl13 (5. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Willkommen bei den Veganern
> RX Vega 56 / 64 Overclocking & Undervolting Anleitung @ Rajintek Morpheus 2 inkl. Backplate



Erstmal Danke für den Link, ich wollte aber eig die Karte nicht umbauen sondern nur die Einstellungen im Wattman optimieren. 
Gibts dafür den ne Anleitung? 
Habe mich jetz mal eingelesen und kenne mich ein bisschen mit der Begrifflichkeit aus.

Würde eig gerne die Temps der Karte senken.  Die GPU VR VDDC Temp steig beim Game vorhin auf 107 Grad...


----------



## Gurdi (5. Dezember 2018)

wandl13 schrieb:


> Erstmal Danke für den Link, ich wollte aber eig die Karte nicht umbauen sondern nur die Einstellungen im Wattman optimieren.
> Gibts dafür den ne Anleitung?
> Habe mich jetz mal eingelesen und kenne mich ein bisschen mit der Begrifflichkeit aus.
> 
> Würde eig gerne die Temps der Karte senken.  Die GPU VR VDDC Temp steig beim Game vorhin auf 107 Grad...



Der Thread hat unzählige Beispielwerte und noch dazu weitere Verlinkungen zu Freesync2, Flash einer Custom 56er und einen leisen, stromsparenden Build für eine 56er. Dazu gibts noch unzählige Beispielwerte inkl. Verbauchsmessungen. Was genau fehlt dir denn?


----------



## wandl13 (5. Dezember 2018)

Ja ich habe den ganzen Thread gelesen, nur weiß ich noch nicht so recht wie genau ich anfangen soll  

Einfach bei p6 und p7 die werte niedriger stellen und dann benchen?


----------



## Dudelll (5. Dezember 2018)

wandl13 schrieb:


> Ja ich habe den ganzen Thread gelesen, nur weiß ich noch nicht so recht wie genau ich anfangen soll
> 
> Einfach bei p6 und p7 die werte niedriger stellen und dann benchen?



Kurz gesagt jup.

Probier erstmal die höchste feste lüfter Drehzahl die dich nicht stört, setz p6 Spannung auf 1050mV und reduzier die P7 Spannung bis es nicht mehr stabil läuft, kannst normal direkt ab 1100mV starten das sollte meistens funktionieren.

Falls es instabil wird einfach etwas höher oder falls du weniger Spannung willst etwas mit dem Takt runter und dann nochmal schauen.


----------



## hugo-03 (5. Dezember 2018)

hand hoch, wer hat sich heute schon gedacht "wenn ryzen so stark wird, brauch ich doch bald eine neue Grafikkarte"


----------



## Dudelll (5. Dezember 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> hand hoch, wer hat sich heute schon gedacht "wenn ryzen so stark wird, brauch ich doch bald eine neue Grafikkarte"



Hab eher gedacht gut das Navi nicht zu schnell wird dann brauch ich 2019 keine neue graka und kann ohne schlechtes Gewissen nen neuen ryzen kaufen obwohl mein 2600 eigentlich voll reicht : p


----------



## Rallyesport (5. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin ehrlich ich würde gerne mal wissen wie ein 8700k performt. 
Wenn ich bei Kingdom Come durch Rattay laufe bricht teilweise die Framerate ins fast unspielbare zusammen, da gibt es teilweise Drops auf unter 35FPS... 
Und der Ryzen 7 ist jetzt nicht gerade das langsamste was es gibt.


----------



## wandl13 (5. Dezember 2018)

Ok ich probiers mal, dank euch.
Was genau muss ich beim Speicher beachten?


----------



## Dudelll (5. Dezember 2018)

Kannst beim Speicher einfach hoch gehen bis es instabil wird,  1000mhz sollten bei ner v64 aber gehen,  die mem Spannung kannst einfach auf 1050mv stellen das ist nicht wirklich die hbm Spannung. 
Kann aber sein das bei höherem hbm Takt der core Takt eher instabil wird.

Edit. Falls du ne v56 hast weiß ich grad nicht was da Takt ist der meist klappt beim hbm


----------



## Rallyesport (5. Dezember 2018)

Bei na V64 kann er ruhig auf 1025Mhz gehen, eher sogar 1050 bei 1050mV. 
Bei na V56 denke ich ist zwischen 900 und 950Mhz Sense.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Dezember 2018)

wandl13 schrieb:


> Ok ich probiers mal, dank euch.
> Was genau muss ich beim Speicher beachten?



Orientier dich doch einfach daran, das sind Configs aus meinem Post die kannst du kopieren und diese als Ausgangsbasis nehmen.
Balancedbuild mit niedrigem Verbrauch und guter Leistung:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=1002141&d=1531057711
Und low Ernergy, also sehr sparsam bei Temperatur und Verbrauch
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=1002144&d=1531057733


----------



## Rolk (6. Dezember 2018)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> hand hoch, wer hat sich heute schon gedacht "wenn ryzen so stark wird, brauch ich doch bald eine neue Grafikkarte"



Ich habe mir eher gedacht wird Zeit die Faulheit zu überwinden und das alte Zeug zu verscherbeln, bevor es endgültig nichts mehr Wert ist. 

Hat hier jemand Erfahrungswerte bzgl. RX570 Optimierung, damit ich mich nicht ganz von vorne herantasten muss?


----------



## WhoRainZone (6. Dezember 2018)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich habe mir eher gedacht wird Zeit die Faulheit zu überwinden und das alte Zeug zu verscherbeln, bevor es endgültig nichts mehr Wert ist.


Jup, so gehts mir auch xD


> Hat hier jemand Erfahrungswerte bzgl. RX570 Optimierung, damit ich mich nicht ganz von vorne herantasten muss?


Ab Samstag Abend kann ich was dazu sagen  aber ich muss mich selber rantasten


----------



## Rolk (6. Dezember 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ab Samstag Abend kann ich was dazu sagen  aber ich muss mich selber rantasten



Ich konnte bei der Sapphire RX 570 Pulse 8GB für 119 € nicht widerstehen. Nicht das ich sie gebraucht hätte.^^

Ein bisschen getestet habe ich schon, habe aber keinen Plan was  das taugt: P7 1050mV, 1380 MHz GPU, 2000 MHz RAM, +10% Powertarget. = Rockstable in Vermintide 2.


----------



## RX480 (6. Dezember 2018)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Hab eher gedacht gut das Navi nicht zu schnell wird dann brauch ich 2019 keine neue graka und kann ohne schlechtes Gewissen nen neuen ryzen kaufen obwohl mein 2600 eigentlich voll reicht : p



Oder die olle Vega ist dann noch ne ganze Weile ausreichend.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Dezember 2018)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich konnte bei der Sapphire RX 570 Pulse 8GB für 119 € nicht widerstehen. Nicht das ich sie gebraucht hätte.^^
> 
> Ein bisschen getestet habe ich schon, habe aber keinen Plan was  das taugt: P7 1050mV, 1380 MHz GPU, 2000 MHz RAM, +10% Powertarget. = Rockstable in Vermintide 2.



Durch Vermintide 2 musste ich mich auch wieder schlagen die Tage.
Hab mein Setting nochmal etwas optimiert, mit recht passablen Ergebnissen. Ziel war eine weitere Optimierung auf WQHD mit flexiblen Boostbuild bei festgesetzter ASIC.
Leider ist es mir immer noch nicht gelungen eine 4 Booststufe zu integrieren, das System stürzt immer ab wenn ich P4 nach meinen Wünschen editiere.
Eigentlich würde ich noch gerne bei 1,1V eine weitere Booststufe integrieren.


240Watt ASIC mit folgenden Max. Temps: Core:58, HotSpot:83 HBM:65 VRM:78/80
Core:1550-1630 HBM:1100



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





RX480 schrieb:


> Oder die olle Vega ist dann noch ne ganze Weile ausreichend.



Die V64 wird wohl noch komplett 2019 bei mir schuften müssen. Ich behalte meine GraKas aber eigentlich immer mindestens 2-3 Jahre. Keine Lust meine Kohle aus dem Fenster zu feuern.


----------



## Mitchpuken (6. Dezember 2018)

Wie ist denn die Pulse im Vergleich zur Nitro+ bei der Lautstärke, wenn man die beiden standardmäßig betreit und wenn man undervoltet?



Ich bin gerade am überlegen zwischen:

Sapphire Nitro+ Vega 56 ohne Spiele für 400€
oder
Sapphire Pulse Vega 56 mit Spiele für 400€


----------



## Rolk (6. Dezember 2018)

Ich vermute die Nitro+ ist leicht besser, aber der Unterschied wird sich in Grenzen halten.


----------



## sileZn (6. Dezember 2018)

Mitchpuken schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die Pulse im Vergleich zur Nitro+ bei der Lautstärke, wenn man die beiden standardmäßig betreit und wenn man undervoltet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vor dem Problem stand ich gestern auch, hab mich dann aber für die Nitro+ entschieden, mit der kann man ruhigen Gewissens (sofern man Samsung hbm bekommt) diese noch zur 64 flashen. Bei der Pulse hätte ich da etwas angst weil sie ein kürzeres PCB hat und Sapphire auch keine 64er Version davon anbietet weswegen es kein direktes Bios gibt was zum Modell passt, wahrscheinlich würden andere auch gehen, aber das war mir dann etwas zu riskant. Schade um die 3 Spiele, aber wenn ich ehrlich bin hätte ich davon sowieso nur Division 2 gezockt und bis dahin sind es eh noch 3 Monate.


----------



## SnaxeX (6. Dezember 2018)

Gibt es für die Vega 64 Red Devil nen passenden WaKü Block?

Weis da jemand was? Gurdi meinte ja eigentlich nein bzw dass im Luxx Forum jemand seit einer Ewigkeit auf seinen Block wartet...


----------



## Gurdi (6. Dezember 2018)

Ich kenne zumindest keinen für die Devil.



Mitchpuken schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die Pulse im Vergleich zur Nitro+ bei der Lautstärke, wenn man die beiden standardmäßig betreit und wenn man undervoltet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nimm die Nitro dann, eine Karte hast du länger im Rechner als Spiele auf der Platte. Die Nitro ist schon ein gutes Stück flexibler, Kühler und leiser. Außerdem kannst du hier mit nem Flash richtig was raus holen wenn du Samsung erwischst.


----------



## WhoRainZone (6. Dezember 2018)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich konnte bei der Sapphire RX 570 Pulse 8GB für 119 € nicht widerstehen. Nicht das ich sie gebraucht hätte.^^
> 
> Ein bisschen getestet habe ich schon, habe aber keinen Plan was  das taugt: P7 1050mV, 1380 MHz GPU, 2000 MHz RAM, +10% Powertarget. = Rockstable in Vermintide 2.



Ich hab die 570 Nitro+ für meine Freundin.
Aber noch nicht eingebaut oder getestet. Das tolle: Caseking hat nen Spielecode für alle 3 mitgeschickt, nicht nur für 2  

Nur ich bin bis morgen noch in der Blockschule, deswegen erst Samstag abend


----------



## Rolk (6. Dezember 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ich hab die 570 Nitro+ für meine Freundin.
> Aber noch nicht eingebaut oder getestet. Das tolle: Caseking hat nen Spielecode für alle 3 mitgeschickt, nicht nur für 2
> 
> Nur ich bin bis morgen noch in der Blockschule, deswegen erst Samstag abend



Na hoffentlich bekommst du bei der Anmeldung bei AMD keine Schwierigkeiten. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das wird nicht klappen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (6. Dezember 2018)

Rolk schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich bekommst du bei der Anmeldung bei AMD keine Schwierigkeiten. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das wird nicht klappen.



Ich habs mit meiner Vega im system angemeldet


----------



## Rolk (6. Dezember 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ich habs mit meiner Vega im system angemeldet



Ganz vergessen, für Vega gilt das Dreierpack ja auch.  Glück gehabt.


----------



## DARPA (6. Dezember 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> So hier zeige ich euch mal noch meinen Nachwuchs, keine Vega aber trotzdem hübsch



Oh ja, hab noch gute Erinnerungen an diese Queen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EyRaptor (6. Dezember 2018)

DARPA schrieb:


> Oh ja, hab noch gute Erinnerungen an diese Queen



Hehehe  Hawaii crossfire ist auch mal Lustig. Im Sommer hatte mir das aber keinen Spaß gemacht (war aber 390x + 290 )


----------



## soda (6. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
seit gestern bin ich Besitzer einer Sapphire  Vega 56 Pulse.
Vorher hatte ich die 1060 6GB.

Vorab mein System:
Asus Z170 Pro Gaming ITX
i7 6700k 
Vega 56 8GB Pulse
1x 16 GB 2133Mhz Ram
Samsung Evo 970 5GB Nvme
Samsung Evo 960 256 GB SSD
Alpenfön Brocken 2 PCGH Edition
1x 120mm Silent Wings 3 Lüfter + 1x Standard Gehäuselüfter
Be Quiet Straight Power 10 400W

Nun zum "Problem":

Ich habe im Wattman die Spannung etwas reduziert und die Lüfter manuell eingestellt.
Jetzt ist es so dass die Lüfter immer wieder kurz hoch drehen und dann wieder runter. Ich sag mal alle 2-3 Minuten.
Wenn ich dann z.b. Cod: Black Ops 4 starte und dort nur schon  im Menü bin dann gibt es kein Halten mehr und die Lüfter drehen sehr hoch und laut.

Die Temperatur geht dabei laut WattMan nicht über 61°.
Gehe ich aus dem Menü raus auf den Desktop beruhigen sich die Lüfter wieder.Bleibe ich zu lange im Menü wird der Bildschirm irgendwann schwarz und die Karte schmiert ab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Angeschlossen ist ein MSI Monitor mit 144Hz und Freesync welches auch aktiviert ist.

1. Verdacht wäre jetzt das Netzteil da es doch recht knapp bemessen ist,allerdings dachte ich mit dem Undervolting sollte das noch hinhauen.

Wenn die Anzeichen für einen Defekt der Karte sprechen, würde ich diese direkt wieder zurück schicken ohne an der Hardware selbst Hand anzulegen.

Windows ist übrigens neu installiert ,Treiber ist Version 18.12.1.1

Ich hoffe meine Ausführungen waren detailliert genug für den Anfang. 

Grüße


----------



## Gurdi (7. Dezember 2018)

Schwarzer Bildschirm=Spannung zu niedrig für den Takt und/oder die Temperatur.
Lösung: Takt reduzieren, HotSpot beobachten via GPU Z, in Menüs generell Framelimiter verwenden(wenn 200+)
P6 & P7 nie auf gleiche Spannung. Mach mal 950/1000 und reduziere leicht den Takt, im unteren Spannungbsbereich muss der Zieltakt gesenkt werden.(Empfehlung:-2-4)
Trotz absenken des Taktniveaus wird die Karte trotzdem schneller sein.

Netzteil zu schwach macht klick und aus.


----------



## drstoecker (7. Dezember 2018)

Wenn das Teil Stock problemlos läuft ist nichts defekt. So eine Optimierung braucht Zeit und Geduld, in 5min ist das nicht machbar nur mal so am Rande. Auch solltest du dich mit Vega intensiv beschäftigen, bevor du dich an die Arbeit machst.


----------



## Rolk (7. Dezember 2018)

Setze Wattman auf Werkseinstellungen zurück, übernimm die von Gurdi vorgeschlagenen Spannungen, dann wird man an der Lüftersteuerung wahrscheinlich gar nichts mehr machen müssen.


----------



## soda (7. Dezember 2018)

Guten Morgen und danke erstmal für eure Hilfe.

Ich werde es gleich mal in die Tat umsetzen. 
ich lese raus dass das Netzteil erstmal noch ausreicht? Oder bewege ich mich schon am Limit? 

Nervig ist für mich halt wirklich das laute Lüfter Geräusch bzw. frage ich mich warum die Lüfter im Menü des Spiels so hoch drehen obwohl ja nix passiert. Menü fps ist auf 60 begrenzt worden.

Grüße


Edit: War das so gemeint mit dem Takt? (-2 -4)

Vorher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (7. Dezember 2018)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Gibt es für die Vega 64 Red Devil nen passenden WaKü Block?
> Weis da jemand was? Gurdi meinte ja eigentlich nein bzw dass im Luxx Forum jemand seit einer Ewigkeit auf seinen Block wartet...



DEVIL im Luxx hat einen modified M02 für 60€,- bekommen.(original hätte Der 105,-€ gekostet)
Das Nachfräsen erfolgte beim Hersteller. Sah wohl nicht so toll aus.
Müsstest Du direkt beim Hersteller AlphaCool erfragen.(ob die noch Restbestände aufarbeiten)
Gerüchteweise , hofft Devil, kann es später mal noch einen M07  geben, Der dann nicht nachgeräst werden muss.

Zur Not kannst Du ja auch Devil im Luxx nach seinem Kontakt fragen.
[Sammelthread] AMD RX VEGA Sammelthread + FAQ - Seite 322


----------



## SnaxeX (7. Dezember 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> DEVIL im Luxx hat einen modified M02 für 60€,- bekommen.(original hätte Der 105,-€ gekostet)
> Das Nachfräsen erfolgte beim Hersteller. Sah wohl nicht so toll aus.
> Müsstest Du direkt beim Hersteller AlphaCool erfragen.(ob die noch Restbestände aufarbeiten)
> Gerüchteweise , hofft Devil, kann es später mal noch einen M07  geben, Der dann nicht nachgeräst werden muss.
> ...



Hab da auch schon nachgefragt - aber so wie er es geschrieben hat, hat er 105€ + 60€ zusätzlich gezahlt. Und er meinte, dass vl ne Version 7 kommt, die dann auch passen wird. Ich warte ab aber danke fürs posten!


----------



## RX480 (7. Dezember 2018)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Hab da auch schon nachgefragt - aber so wie er es geschrieben hat, hat er 105€ + 60€ zusätzlich gezahlt. Und er meinte, dass vl ne Version 7 kommt, die dann auch passen wird. Ich warte ab aber danke fürs posten!



Er hat genau gepostet:
"Naja, du bezahlst für den Modfi M02 60€(orginalpreis wenn er ohne fräse funktioniert hätte/hat war 105€)
Fürs fräsen zahlst nix. Ich denke mal Alc ist froh wenn sie die Briefbeschwerer wenigstens so noch los werden. 
Wie gesagt, bin zufrieden mit der Leistung, warte aber trotsdem noch auf den M07 (der wird mir dann kostenlos nachgesandt)"

Also wegen der Verunstaltung hat Er den modM02 billiger für 60,-€ bekommen.


----------



## SnaxeX (7. Dezember 2018)

Ok super - da war ich wohl etwas müde als ich den am Abend gelesen habe >.<

Danke fürs korrigieren!


----------



## drstoecker (7. Dezember 2018)

neuer treiber

18.12.1.1
Radeon™ RX Vega 64 Drivers & Support | AMD


----------



## Gurdi (7. Dezember 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> neuer treiber
> 
> 18.12.1.1
> Radeon™ RX Vega 64 Drivers & Support | AMD



Ja scheint aber überflüssig zu sein der Treiber.
Kannst ja mal berichten ob sich was tut.


----------



## soda (7. Dezember 2018)

Den Treiber gab es gestern schon,zumindest hatte ich den gestern bei der Neuinstallation schon gefunden.

@Gurdi 

Ist das in meinem letzten Post  jetzt so wie du es meintest ?


Grüße


----------



## Gurdi (7. Dezember 2018)

Könnte klappen ja, kann aber sein das du P7 noch etwas reduzieren musst. Probiers aber mal aus.
Was du mit den Lüftern meinst ist normal bei Vega, die Hysterese geht früh und hart ran. Der Lüfter drosselt aber dann nach und nach.

Bitte mal noch den GPU Hot Spot liefern.


----------



## soda (7. Dezember 2018)

Im Idle 37°
Im Game: maximal 63°

Die Lüfter laufen jetzt besser,so wie du gesagt hast recht aggresiv hoch aber dann auch wieder runter.

Jetzt habe ich nur das Problem dass noch so 10 Minuten inGame das Spiel einfriert und ich rausfliege. Es steht dann da die Verbindung zum Host wäre unterbrochen aber an meiner Internetverbindung stimmt soweit alles und vor dem Vechsel auf die Vega lief es konstant .


----------



## Gurdi (7. Dezember 2018)

soda schrieb:


> Wie kann ich mir den anzeigen lassen in GPU-Z? Bei mir ist der nicht aufgeführt.



Musst du in den GPUZ Settings erst aktivieren.


----------



## soda (7. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Musst du in den GPUZ Settings erst aktivieren.



Ja hatte es selbst schon gesehen und meinen Post editiert


----------



## Gurdi (7. Dezember 2018)

soda schrieb:


> Im Idle 37°
> Im Game: maximal 63°
> 
> Die Lüfter laufen jetzt besser,so wie du gesagt hast recht aggresiv hoch aber dann auch wieder runter.
> ...



Hmm seltsam, Auswirkungen auf meine Internetverbindung hatte OC noch nie bei mir. Mal den Takt auf P7 deutlich reduzieren und testen. Mach mal 1562.


----------



## soda (7. Dezember 2018)

Hab ich mal gemacht, eine Runde gespielt ohne Absturz,dafür aber mit Rucklern z.b. beim Abschuss eines Raketenwerfers sprich dann wenn ein "Spezialeffekt" auftritt. 
Zudem habe ich allgemein das Gefühl dass es nicht so "smooth" läuft wie ich es mir von Freesync erhofft habe.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Dezember 2018)

Es wäre gut wenn du etwas genauer wärst. welche Spiel, wie äußern sich die Frametimes etc.


----------



## soda (7. Dezember 2018)

Ich geb mein Bestes die gewünschten Daten zu nennen.

also momentan spiele ich nur Cod Black Ops 4.
ich habe die ingame FPS Anzeige aktiviert genauso wie VRam und GPU Temperatur.

FPS liegen zwischen 50 und 130 je nachdem was gerade los ist auf dem Bildschirm. 
wie gesagt ich habe freesync aktiviert. 
Spiele  nur in FHD dafür mit allen Settings auf sehr hoch außer Schatten.

Im Video sieht man die besagte Szene, also total abgehackt in dem Moment. Sah im Spiel bisschen anders aus aber trotzdem schlimm.

YouTube


----------



## Freiheraus (7. Dezember 2018)

1 x 16GB 2133 DDR4 kann eigentlich nicht smooth laufen, der i7 6700K verhungert völlig an der Speicherbandbreite im Single-Channel-Mode (64bit). Das fällt mit einer starken GPU umso mehr auf.


----------



## Zwock7420 (7. Dezember 2018)

Also ich sehe da auch absolut nix was ich auf die Graka-Performance zurückführen würde... Hast du ne 2. kleine SSD oder ne Platte? Sonst zieh mal testweise eine Frische Win Installation auf die Mühle damit und checke so ob es nicht irgend ein Treiber Ding ist, was diese fetten Lags verursacht... mit Rucklern wegen Grafikleistung hat das jedenfalls nix zu tun. Ich kenne sowas eigentlich eher mit Ursache Ram oder CPU...


----------



## soda (7. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe die M. 2 SSD zusammen mit der Vega neu eingebaut und Windows frisch installiert. Außer Opera und Battle. net ist auch garnix installiert bis jetzt.

Was mir gerade noch einfällt, die Option dass die Graka sich Speicherkapazität vom Arbeitsspeicher nehmen darf ist aktiviert. Sollte ich das mal deaktivieren?

Bin auf Arbeit und kann erst heute Abend weiter testen


----------



## Gurdi (7. Dezember 2018)

soda schrieb:


> Ich habe die M. 2 SSD zusammen mit der Vega neu eingebaut und Windows frisch installiert. Außer Opera und Battle. net ist auch garnix installiert bis jetzt.
> 
> Was mir gerade noch einfällt, die Option dass die Graka sich Speicherkapazität vom Arbeitsspeicher nehmen darf ist aktiviert. Sollte ich das mal deaktivieren?
> 
> Bin auf Arbeit und kann erst heute Abend weiter testen



Ja deaktivere HBCC bei Single Channel Ram, das wird es sein. HBCC funktioniert in COD wunderbar, aber nicht mit so einer langsamen Config wie du sie hast.


----------



## soda (7. Dezember 2018)

Danke dann versuche ich das nachher mal. Problem ist dass ich den 2. ram slot aktuell nicht nutzen kann da, sobald da ein Riegel drin ist der Rechner nicht hoch fährt. Dieses Problem mit dem 6700k und dual RAM ist bekannt und könnte auf den Anpressdruck des Kühlers zurück führen. Da ich aber sowieso grad auf ein "normales" Gehäuse inkl. Mainboard umsteigen will, würde ich dann 2x8gb nutzen oder sogar 2x16.
Scheint ja aktuell ein Flaschenhals zu sein bei mir.


----------



## wandl13 (7. Dezember 2018)

Hallo, habe die Balanced Einstellungen mal übernommen und so sehen die Werte aus.

Die Lüfter drehen schon sehr laut.. 
Kann man da noch was verbessern?


----------



## Gurdi (7. Dezember 2018)

wandl13 schrieb:


> Hallo, habe die Balanced Einstellungen mal übernommen und so sehen die Werte aus.
> 
> Die Lüfter drehen schon sehr laut..
> Kann man da noch was verbessern?



Sieht gut aus. mach Zieltemperatur 70 Grad und korrigier den Lüfter auf 1800. Das sollte reichen, du könntest noch deine Gehäusebelüftung analysieren und evtl. verbessern sowie die WLP gegen die Mastergel Maker tauschen für bessere Temps bzw. leiseren Betrieb.


----------



## wandl13 (7. Dezember 2018)

Ok, die WLP und das Pad wollte ich eh noch tauschen.

Habe zwei 120er und einen 120er hinten im Gehäuse welche alle beim zocken auf max gestellt sind.
Weiß nicht was man da noch besser machen kann.

Sonst sind die Temps für die Strixx OC also normal?


----------



## Gurdi (8. Dezember 2018)

Ein Lüfter im Boden der der Karte zu schaufelt hilft oft etwas oder einer im Seitenteil der raus befördert.
Die Temps sind nochmal für ne 64er, die Strixx hat nicht die beste Kühlung aber ist völlig ausreichend. Die Karte darf bis zu 85Grad gehen bei der Ref. Du kannst also auch 80/75 einstellen bei den Lüftern wenn dir die Karte zu laut ist.
Die neue WLP bringt dir bestimmt nochmal rund 5 Grad.


----------



## soda (8. Dezember 2018)

Also kleine Rückmeldung.

Ich habe jetzt mal alle Einstellungen auf Standard zurück gesetzt und das HBCC deaktiviert.
Es läuft stabil soweit aber die FPS sind wirklich "bescheiden"

Grafik hab ich schon runter gestellt aber zufrieden bin ich damit nicht.
Überlege die Karte zurück zu geben solange ich noch Widerrufsrecht hab und bei meiner 1060 zu bleiben


----------



## Rallyesport (8. Dezember 2018)

Von Wo aus dem saarland kommst du denn? 
Vll kann ich ja mal drüber schauen.


----------



## Rolk (8. Dezember 2018)

soda schrieb:


> Danke dann versuche ich das nachher mal. Problem ist dass ich den 2. ram slot aktuell nicht nutzen kann da, sobald da ein Riegel drin ist der Rechner nicht hoch fährt. Dieses Problem mit dem 6700k und dual RAM ist bekannt und könnte auf den Anpressdruck des Kühlers zurück führen. Da ich aber sowieso grad auf ein "normales" Gehäuse inkl. Mainboard umsteigen will, würde ich dann 2x8gb nutzen oder sogar 2x16.
> Scheint ja aktuell ein Flaschenhals zu sein bei mir.



Also läuft dein RAM in Single Channel. Das kann bei CPU lastigen Spielen zu richtig üblen Hängern führen. Gut möglich das dieses Phänomen mit der RX56 ausgeprägter ist, als mit deiner alten Grafikkarte.


----------



## Downsampler (8. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe mal eine generelle Frage: Wieso wird bei den Tuning Tips immer die Leistungsgrenze auf +50% angehoben? Was bringt das, außer erhöhtem Stromverbrauch?


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (8. Dezember 2018)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine generelle Frage: Wieso wird bei den Tuning Tips immer die Leistungsgrenze auf +50% angehoben? Was bringt das, außer erhöhtem Stromverbrauch?



Stabilere Power Delivery. Schau dir mal das UV Video von GN zur Frontier Edition an (oder les den Artikel)

YouTube

Fixing Vega FE: Undervolting to Improve Performance & Power Draw | GamersNexus - Gaming PC Builds & Hardware Benchmarks

Ich glaub irgendwo da sagt er was dazu..


----------



## soda (8. Dezember 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Von Wo aus dem saarland kommst du denn?
> Vll kann ich ja mal drüber schauen.



66606 St.Wendel


----------



## Rallyesport (8. Dezember 2018)

Ei wenn du magst ich hab ab Montag Urlaub, dann kann ich mal drüber schauen wenn du magst.


----------



## Gerry1984 (8. Dezember 2018)

Aktuell gibts die Gigabyte Vega 56 bei Mindfactory via Mindstar für 339€ 

Schon gefreut, ab in den Warenkorb damit und dann... Mindfactory versendet nicht mehr an Privatkunden ausserhalb Deutschlands 

Schöner Shit, das günstigste Angebot was man auch in Österreich bekommt für ne Vega 56 sind rund 390€... das ist sie mir nicht wert. Schade


----------



## Dudelll (8. Dezember 2018)

Gerry1984 schrieb:


> Aktuell gibts die Gigabyte Vega 56 bei Mindfactory via Mindstar für 339€
> 
> Schon gefreut, ab in den Warenkorb damit und dann... Mindfactory versendet nicht mehr an Privatkunden ausserhalb Deutschlands
> 
> Schöner Shit, das günstigste Angebot was man auch in Österreich bekommt für ne Vega 56 sind rund 390€... das ist sie mir nicht wert. Schade



Wenn du willst und den Versand nach Österreich übernimmst könnt ich dir die zuschicken, also wenn du mir das Geld vorher schickst 

Alternativ an eine paketstation an der Grenze liefern lassen, je nachdem wie weit das für dich ist.


----------



## Gerry1984 (8. Dezember 2018)

Sind rund 300km von mir zur deutschen Grenze das ist zu weit 

Hast PN


----------



## Gurdi (8. Dezember 2018)

Veganer Communityeinsatz wieder hier. 
Das gibts sonst nirgends.


----------



## Dudelll (8. Dezember 2018)

Oh sind ja sogar die drei Spiele dabei. Dann ist 339 echt schon nen gutes Angebot.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. Dezember 2018)

für Vega 20 gibts 6 Eiträge

vllt kommt ja doch noch ne FE

比屋定さんの戯れ言@Komachi auf Twitter: "Possibility of Radeon Vega 20 FE?　　https://t.co/XtMK1y89Jz"


----------



## Gurdi (8. Dezember 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> für Vega 20 gibts 6 Eiträge
> 
> vllt kommt ja doch noch ne FE
> 
> 比屋定さんの戯れ言@Komachi auf Twitter: "Possibility of Radeon Vega 20 FE?��　　https://t.co/XtMK1y89Jz"



Interessant. Wobei zu allem Überfluss die Vega Mobile im macBook auch V20 heißt was die Verwirrung komplett macht. Andereseits sind das klar PCI Einträge was einen mobile Chip eigentlich ausschließt.
Ne FE wäre recht interessant, wobei unwahrscheinlich ist das der Preis in vernünftigen Sphären wäre.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Interessant. Wobei zu allem Überfluss die Vega Mobile im macBook auch V20 heißt was die Verwirrung komplett macht. Andereseits sind das klar PCI Einträge was einen mobile Chip eigentlich ausschließt.
> Ne FE wäre recht interessant, wobei unwahrscheinlich ist das der Preis in vernünftigen Sphären wäre.



im MacBook is aber ne Vega 10 oder war das die vega 12 

da würde dann ja Vega 10 oder 12 da stehen  ... da gibts übrigens auch neue ID's

比屋定さんの戯れ言@Komachi auf Twitter: "[amd-gfx] [PATCH 1/2] drm/amdgpu: add some additional vega10 pci ids [url]https://t.co/b7WU2x5JJg… "[/url]


----------



## Gurdi (8. Dezember 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> im MacBook is aber ne Vega 10 oder war das die vega 12
> 
> da würde dann ja Vega 10 oder 12 da stehen  ... da gibts übrigens auch neue ID's
> 
> 比屋定さんの戯れ言@Komachi auf Twitter: "[amd-gfx] [PATCH 1/2] drm/amdgpu: add some additional vega10 pci ids [url]https://t.co/b7WU2x5JJg… "[/url]



Ich weiß nicht wie der neue Mobile deklariert wird, im Netz gibts nur Bullshit von Hobby Youtubern. Ich wüßte gerne mal ob der V20 Mobile HBCC beherrscht.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. Dezember 2018)

Radeon Pro Vega 48 soll noch für Apple kommen aber ka ob der für mobile is

und für 1200€-1500€ könnte ich mir ne Vega 20 FE mit den Specs der MI50 vorstellen


----------



## Gurdi (8. Dezember 2018)

Naja als Alternative zur Titan RTX wäre das durchaus eine Möglichkeit, die FP64 Leistung von V20 ist ja schon wirklich gut.


----------



## Gerry1984 (8. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Veganer Communityeinsatz wieder hier.
> Das gibts sonst nirgends.



Ja, echt cool 

Zukünftiger Veganer


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. Dezember 2018)

mehr Navi Leaks

AMD Navi release timeframe leaked, power consumption set to be "surprising" | OC3D News


----------



## Dudelll (8. Dezember 2018)

Gerry1984 schrieb:


> Ja, echt cool
> 
> Zukünftiger Veganer



Haben jetzt ja beide was davon, also nicht komplett selbstlos das Ganze ;p


----------



## Gurdi (8. Dezember 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> mehr Navi Leaks
> 
> AMD Navi release timeframe leaked, power consumption set to be "surprising" | OC3D News



Naja bei 2080 Leistung zu nem vernünftigen Preis könnte ich nochmal schwach werden glaube ich, aber auch nur wenn die Karte AMD typisch zu übertakten ist.
Andererseits reicht meine gepimpte V64 dicke aktuell und ich kaufe eigentlich nicht sinnfrei GPU´s. Aber ich könnte die V64 in den HTPC verfrachten mit Schlumpfkühler, was wiederum eigentlich ganz cool wäre....

Naja mal schaun was wirklich kommt, ist ja noch en bisjen hin.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja bei 2080 Leistung zu nem vernünftigen Preis könnte ich nochmal schwach werden glaube ich, aber auch nur wenn die Karte AMD typisch zu übertakten ist.
> Andererseits reicht meine gepimpte V64 dicke aktuell und ich kaufe eigentlich nicht sinnfrei GPU´s. Aber ich könnte die V64 in den HTPC verfrachten mit Schlumpfkühler, was wiederum eigentlich ganz cool wäre....
> 
> Naja mal schaun was wirklich kommt, ist ja noch en bisjen hin.



jo für mich auch uninteressant

ich hätt lieber doppelte RTX 2080 Leistung 

aber wenn die wirklich so effizient wird könnte das ja 2020 dann werden


----------



## Gurdi (8. Dezember 2018)

Ich scheiß auf Effizienz um ehrlich zu sein, das Ding soll Leistung prügeln. Wie viel die TBP ab Werk ist, ist mir entsprechend auch wurscht solange ich da soviel durchballern kann wie ich will.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich scheiß auf Effizienz um ehrlich zu sein, das Ding soll Leistung prügeln.



theoretisch schon, nur wird keiner eine Graka aufn markt bringen die standardmäßig 500W zieht

wenn in 7nm aber RTX 2080 Leistung bei sagen wir mal 120W möglich ist, dann kommen vllt 250W Karten die doppelte RTX 2080 Leistung haben


----------



## Gurdi (8. Dezember 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> theoretisch schon, nur wird keiner eine Graka aufn markt bringen die standardmäßig 500W zieht
> 
> wenn in 7nm aber RTX 2080 Leistung bei sagen wir mal 120W möglich ist, dann kommen vllt 250W Karten die doppelte RTX 2080 Leistung haben



Ist ein Argument.


----------



## Rolk (8. Dezember 2018)

Weil ich hier selbst schon nach einem guten Tutorial bzgl. verändern der Freesync range per CRU gefragt habe:

YouTube

Das ist wirklich ein Kinderspiel. Der erste Monitor lief nach wenigen Minuten schon mal mit 33-60 Hz statt 40-60 Hz.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (8. Dezember 2018)

Also ab 2080ti Leistung für so 600-700€ würde ich zuschlagen (oder 2080 für unter 500€)... Vorher eher nicht. Aber ich halte beides für unwahrscheinlich...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. Dezember 2018)

4k 144Hz Monitore werden ja auch langsam bezahlbarer

die müssen einfach mehr Power liefern ^^

und wenn AMD nicht auf den RT Zug aufspring hätten sie auch nen Vorteil gegenüber Nvidia

wärend Nvidia n Haufen Chipfläche für Tensor Cores und RT Cores braucht könnte AMD die ganze Fläche für FP32/16 (und Int32) nutzen


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (8. Dezember 2018)

Naja 144Hz ist auch nicht für jeden wichtig. 4K 60Hz wäre denke ich ein eher ein realistischeres "Massenziel". 
Nachdem 1080p noch Usus ist, denke ich allerdings nicht, dass eine "Gimmic"-Auflösung wie 4K der nächste große Schritt wird und wir 1440p in der breiten Masse überspringen.
Die werden erstmal versuchen 1440p 60Hz oder 1080p 144Hz erschwinglicher zu machen.


----------



## moonshot (8. Dezember 2018)

4K ist auch gar nicht so sinnig. Is This Retina? - DPI/PPI Display Calculator

Es fängt bei einer gewissen Monitorgröße an. Mehr als 27 Zoll wollen die wenigsten und dann muss man auch noch nah genug dran sein.


----------



## Rallyesport (8. Dezember 2018)

Also um ehrlich zu sein mein 27" WQHD reicht mir dicke, ich kann keinen einzelnen Pixel mehr aus machen^^ 
Aber mir hat auch eigentlich mein Full HD 27" gereicht... nochmal zurück würde ich aber nicht wollen... Meine Freundin ist nun aber sehr glücklich mit dem Monitor. 
Der hängt 50cm neben meinem an der Wand und wenn ich da drauf schaue bekomm eich nen Brechreiz. 
Alles Gewöhnungssache das ist das Problem.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. Dezember 2018)

Asus Radeon RX Vega 56 ROG Strix OC für 349€ im Mindstar ... schein aber gleich weg zu sein

35€ Cashback und 3 Spiele gibts auch noch dazu

Edit: OK is weg ... das ging schnell xD


----------



## BorisYellnikoff (8. Dezember 2018)

Dieses mal habe ich endlich Ernst gemacht und mir eine geschnappt!


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (8. Dezember 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Also um ehrlich zu sein mein 27" WQHD reicht mir dicke, ich kann keinen einzelnen Pixel mehr aus machen^^
> Aber mir hat auch eigentlich mein Full HD 27" gereicht... nochmal zurück würde ich aber nicht wollen... Meine Freundin ist nun aber sehr glücklich mit dem Monitor.
> Der hängt 50cm neben meinem an der Wand und wenn ich da drauf schaue bekomm eich nen Brechreiz.
> Alles Gewöhnungssache das ist das Problem.



Ich hab 32" und da reichen mir 1440p nimmer. 27" 1080p find ich aber auch schon nicht so dolle. Unter 1440p geh ich nimmer bei der Größe. Das geht bei 24"... Aber drüber echt nich xD



BorisYellnikoff schrieb:


> Dieses mal habe ich endlich Ernst gemacht und mir eine geschnappt!



Gratulation.


----------



## Rolk (8. Dezember 2018)

27" 1080p hat eine schlechtere Pixeldichte als 32" 1440p.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (8. Dezember 2018)

Rolk schrieb:


> 27" 1080p hat eine schlechtere Pixeldichte als 32" 1440p.



Ja^^ Ich bevorzuge immer noch 4K xD


----------



## Lighting-Designer (9. Dezember 2018)

Ich will 8K mit 60fps. ^^

Naja evtl. bekommen wir ja eine Karte die zwischen 2080 und 2080Ti liegt. Ich würd se mir holen damit mein 4K immer gut gefüttert wird.


----------



## Downsampler (9. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe noch eine Entdeckung gemacht betreffend das OverdriveNTool. Wenn man dort den Registry Key erstellt, wird das PowerLimit mit den Werten für die Vega 64 hinterlegt auch wenn man eine Vega 56 hat, also anstelle von A5 für 165 Watt steht dort DC für 220 Watt drin. Ich habe das nun korrigiert und der Stromverbrauch ist um ca. 30 bis 40 Watt geringer. Mein Ausgangsbios für den Reg Key war das Sparbios meiner Asus Strixx Vega 56.

Keine Ahnung, ob das nur das BIOS der Asus Strixx Vega 56 betrifft. Würde sich evtl. für euch lohnen, den Reg Key nochmal zu checken.
Die Beschreibung des REG Key findet man hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ocking-undervolting-thread-2.html#post9017138

Kann es sein, daß sich deswegen mein Rechner ständig verabschiedet hat?

Gerade im 3D Mark hab ich festgestellt, daß der Stomverbrauch auf meinem Meßgerät um 80 bis 100 Watt geringer ist als mit den alten Einstellungen, wo das Powerlimit auf 220 Watt festgelegt war.


----------



## Downsampler (10. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe von techwpowerup.com die BIOS von der Sapphire Pulse und der Red Dragon Vega 56 geladen und angeschaut. Dort sind die Powerlimits für die Pulse bei 180 Watt und für die Red Dragon bei 185 Watt eingetragen. Es liegt also an dem BIOS der Asus Strixx. Im OC BIOS ist 260 Watt, im Stromspar BIOS ist 220 Watt eingetragen. Ich habe nun die normalen Werte der  Vega 56 eingetragen, also 165 Watt für den Core. Im 3D Mark geht der Core Verbrauch nun bis 149 Watt, vorher waren es 177 bis 221 Watt. Der HBM taktet weiterhin stabil bei 950 MHz. Seltsamerweise bringt selbst das Reduzieren der Leistungsgrenze im Wattman von -20 auf -18 Prozent nochmal weniger Stromverbrauch. 

Beim Zocken höre ich es nun garnicht mehr heraus, wenn die Lüfter anspringen. Gestern hab ich stundenlang Divinity 2 gespielt und die Karte wurde gerade mal 60 Grad warm bei ca. 800 RPM der Lüfter, also unhörbar. Stromverbrauch bei 250 bis 260 Watt auf dem Meßgerät und da hängt alles mit dran, PC, Monitor, WLAN Router, 5.1 Soundanlage, Drucker. Genial was mit Tuning bei der Strixx Vega 56 alles möglich ist.

Bin schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen auf die neuen Radeon Treiber am 14.12. Was die wohl für neue Features mitbringen?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. Dezember 2018)

AMD Radeon Vega II trademark spotted - VideoCardz.com

Vega 10 Refresh (es gib neue unbekannte ID's für Vega 10) oder Vega 20 vllt doch für Normalos?


----------



## Gerry1984 (10. Dezember 2018)

Ist nur ein neues Logo für die Instinct in 7nm


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. Dezember 2018)

Gerry1984 schrieb:


> Ist nur ein neues Logo für die Instinct in 7nm



auch ne Möglichkeit .. aber wenn man sich die AMD Seiten für die MI25/50/60 ansieht gibts dort nirgendswo ein Vega Logo

bei der FE Seite hingegen is das Logo allgegenwärtig


----------



## WhoRainZone (10. Dezember 2018)

Was machen die denn?! 
Ich wollte doch erst mit der ersten nicht GCN wieder was neues kaufen x.x

EDIT:
Hatte hier glaube ich Werte zum UV von ner 570 versprochen.
Das Ganze verschiebt sich, da der Bildschirm den falschen DVI-Anschluss hat


----------



## Gurdi (10. Dezember 2018)

Bei ner 7nm Vega könnt ich nochmal schwach werden, interessant wäre es alle mal.
Das Logo spricht für  mich am ehsten für eine neue Frontier Edition.


----------



## Rolk (10. Dezember 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Hatte hier glaube ich Werte zum UV von ner 570 versprochen.
> Das Ganze verschiebt sich, da der Bildschirm den falschen DVI-Anschluss hat



Kein Ding, ich bin hier immer noch bei 1,37/2,0 GHz @1050mV. Läuft soweit auch felsenfest. Bei Gelegenheit will ich aber noch testen, ob ich mit mehr Spannung nennenswert höher komme. In alten PCGH Tests streuten die Ergebnisse für die RX570 meist zwischen 1,375 und 1,45 GHz.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (10. Dezember 2018)

Leute, warum Frontier? Es könnte einfach eine Vega 20 WX kommen... Also ein großer Bruder zur WX 9100. 
32GB HBM2, viele TFLOPS. Das halte ich für wahrscheinlicher als eine FE oder Gaming-Karte. Für so einen Bereich wäre Vega 20 wirklich gut. Im Gaming halte ich den Chip nicht für rentabel. 

Vor allem würde AMD damit Navi vermutlich das Leben schwer machen indem sie mit sich selbst konkurrieren. Ist aber nur meine Meinung.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. Dezember 2018)

ne Frontier is ja auch nicht unbedingt für Gaming gemacht

und mit 1000+€ würden die Navi auch sicherlich keine Konkurrenz machen


aber ne neue WX is natürlich auch möglich


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (10. Dezember 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> ne Frontier is ja auch nicht unbedingt für Gaming gemacht
> 
> und mit 1000+€ würden die Navi auch sicherlich keine Konkurrenz machen
> 
> ...



Die Frontier ist zwar eher für's Gaming gemacht als ne Titan, aber das auch nur wegen dem Dualtreiber. Und nachdem der mittlerweile auch für die WX zu haben ist, ist die FE eigentlich auch nurnoch ne WX ohne ECC. Long story short, ich denke nicht, dass wir nochmal ne FE sehen werden  Kann mich aber auch irren.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. Dezember 2018)

ne Titan läuft mit dem normalen Geforce Treiber


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (10. Dezember 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> ne Titan läuft mit dem normalen Geforce Treiber



Ja, aber beide Karten (Titan und FE) ham ne völlig kaputte P/L Ratio für's Gaming und die Titan bekommt keine Pro-Treiber um die Quadros nicht zu "killen".

Aber ich halte Karten in dem Preisbereich eher nicht als "für's Gaming geeignet". Hab ich auch Titan XP und co. nicht. Die Vega FE übrigens auch nicht. (Auch wenn Nvidia seine Titan vermutlich dafür konzipiert hat, also mehr Geld aus Gamern zu quetschen)

Der Gaming Treiber war deshalb im Argument weil AMD sie Karte damit aktiv für's Gaming bewirbt... Das macht Nvidia zumindest offiziell eher weniger.


----------



## Rallyesport (10. Dezember 2018)

So der PC von Soda läuft jetzt rund, 
zwar ist der Single Channel nicht ideal und ich denke das läuft runder sobald er Dual Channel nutzen kann und ein neues Gehäuse inklusive Board hat.
Die Vega ist super leise und bosstet jetzt auf ca 1480MHz, ich weiß aber jetzt nicht ob das soweit okay ist für ne V56. 
Ich hab jetzt mal P7 auf 975mV gesetzt und P6 glaube ich auf 950 und das ganze bei P7 1555Mhz und P6 auf 1515Mhz HBM Spannung auf 950 bei 850Mhz.

Er hat jetzt eher das Problem das er im CPU Limit rumkrebst, die Vega langweilt sich Streckenweise bei 60% Auslastung.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Dezember 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> So der PC von Soda läuft jetzt rund,
> zwar ist der Single Channel nicht ideal und ich denke das läuft runder sobald er Dual Channel nutzen kann und ein neues Gehäuse inklusive Board hat.
> Die Vega ist super leise und bosstet jetzt auf ca 1480MHz, ich weiß aber jetzt nicht ob das soweit okay ist für ne V56.
> Ich hab jetzt mal P7 auf 975mV gesetzt und P6 glaube ich auf 950 und das ganze bei P7 1555Mhz und P6 auf 1515Mhz HBM Spannung auf 950 bei 850Mhz.
> ...



Super Aktion von dir 
HBCC mit SingleChannel kann man wahrscheinlich vergessen, der Vram ist ja auf eine schnelle Anbindung angewiesen, mit Single Channel sicher ne Katastrophe.


----------



## Rolk (10. Dezember 2018)

Und wie gesagt, single Channel RAM im CPU Limit ist gleich doppelt doof. Sollte er gelegentlich mal ändern.


----------



## Rallyesport (10. Dezember 2018)

Ja HBCC ist natürlich ausgeschaltet.
Das mit dem Single Channel hab ich auch geklärt, er bestellt sich da mal neuen Speicher und er übertaktet seinen I7 auch noch etwas. 
Ich denke dann wuppt die Kiste ganz ordentlich


----------



## Gurdi (10. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal die Mühe gemacht und einige Punkte die ich aktuell an PCGH bemängele zu "Papier" gebracht.
Eine (hoffentlich) konstruktive Kritik. GPU Index/Preiserhöhung/DVD Inhalt

Mich nervt das irgendwie hier beim tausendesten GPU Frage Thread nie vernünftig auf die Website zu verweisen in deren Forum wir uns hier befinden. Es ist ja nicht Sinn und Zweck das man für nen halbwegs brauchbaren Customvergleich ständig auf andere Websites verweisen muss.
Der PCGH Index ist einfach so wie er ist dafür nicht zu gebrauchen wie ich finde und das nicht erst seit den RTX Karten. Auch finde ich gibts zum Thema GPU Overlocking fast nichts mehr brauchbares die letzte Zeit und  mit den DVD´s kann ich auch kaum noch was anfangen.


----------



## soda (10. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
zuerst nochmals vielen Dank an Dominik dass er heute bei mir war und sich die Sache mal angeschaut hat.

Viel konnte ich noch nicht testen aber soweit läuft die Vega wobei es immernoch nicht "perfekt" ist.

Am Bespiel von Black Ops 4 Blackout Modus:
Wie schon gesagt wurde ist die CPU teilweise am Limit und ich merke einen extremen Framedrop sobald  Gegner in der Nähe sind,d.h. ich kann regelrecht Gegner aufspüren da die FPS von guten 80-120 auf 40-55 absinken sobald ich in die Richtung schaue in der irgendwo andere Spieler unterwegs sind.
Zudem hatte ich jetzt gerade eben einen Grafikfehler den ich euch durch ReLive zeigen kann. Es geht um den vordergründigen  "Rauch" des Hubschraubers.


YouTube


Was die Lüfter angeht ist die Karte jetzt wie ausgewechselt. Super Silent und ohne aggressives aufdrehen. Anbei auch die Einstellungen die Dominik vorgenommen hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grüße


----------



## Rallyesport (10. Dezember 2018)

Wenn du die extremen Framedrops hast schau dann mal auf die Auslastung der Vega, wenn die nicht im Bereich 95-100% liegt bist du im CPU Limit, Grund warum du das so extrem merkst ist wohl der Singlechannel vom RAM. 
Da würde ich erstmal angreifen und das ausmerzen, danach kann man weiter sehen.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Dezember 2018)

Ich denke das Hauptproblem wird bei COD sein dass das Spiel viel Streamt und den Vram belastet und genau dieses Streaming bringt dich mit single Channel in die Bredouille.


----------



## Rallyesport (10. Dezember 2018)

Aber HBCC ist doch auch, dann sollte die Belastung vom VRAM doch nix mit dem Single Channel vom Ram zu tun haben, oder?


----------



## soda (10. Dezember 2018)

Ok,aber warum hatte ich dieses Problem mit der GTX1060 nicht?

Die Grafikeinstellungen habe ich jetzt nicht groß erhöht mit der Vega.

Also ein anderes Mainboard hatte ich sowieso schon bestellt da ich von dem ITX Format weg will,ich werde mich dann noch um 2 neue Ram Riegel kümmern und schauen was mit meiner CPU noch machbar ist. Momentan läuft Sie ja mit  Stock werten.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Dezember 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Aber HBCC ist doch auch, dann sollte die Belastung vom VRAM doch nix mit dem Single Channel vom Ram zu tun haben, oder?



Naja eben doch. Das spiel tauscht ja permanent die Daten im Vram, also löscht diese und lädt neu rein aus dem Hauptspeicher.

Das Problem hatte er vorher nicht weil die 1060 nur 6GB hatte, das Spiel hat also einfach Texturen weggelassen. Jetzt aber will er permanent die 8GB füllen und die Texturen laden, schafft es aber nicht so schnell wie geplant.
Lösung wäre wahrscheinlich Reduzierung der Texturedetails.


----------



## soda (10. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Lösung wäre wahrscheinlich Reduzierung der Texturedetails.



Und/oder eben RAM Aufrüstung,stimmt's?

Ich hab mir die Vega ja ehrlich gesagt nicht geholt um dann mit niedrigen Einstellungen zu spielen,von daher wird das der nächste Schritt sein. Aber behalten werde ich Sie jetzt,da vor allem auch das nervige Lüfterverhalten beseitigt wurde.


Edit: 

Gerade ist  Adrenalin und Razer Synapse im Desktop Modus abgestürzt mit dieser Meldung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. Dezember 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Ja, aber beide Karten (Titan und FE) ham ne völlig kaputte P/L Ratio für's Gaming und die Titan bekommt keine Pro-Treiber um die Quadros nicht zu "killen".
> 
> Aber ich halte Karten in dem Preisbereich eher nicht als "für's Gaming geeignet". Hab ich auch Titan XP und co. nicht. Die Vega FE übrigens auch nicht. (Auch wenn Nvidia seine Titan vermutlich dafür konzipiert hat, also mehr Geld aus Gamern zu quetschen)
> 
> Der Gaming Treiber war deshalb im Argument weil AMD sie Karte damit aktiv für's Gaming bewirbt... Das macht Nvidia zumindest offiziell eher weniger.



genau das meint ich doch xD



NDA für den neuen Treiber endet scheinbar am Donnerstag


----------



## Gurdi (10. Dezember 2018)

Ja COD läuft eigentlich super mit Vega, vor allem mit HBCC.
Hier mal Vergleich single vs dual. Die Bandbreite und der Readwert brechen dir wahrscheinlich das Genick.
https://www.gamersnexus.net/images/media/2014/guides/maxxmem-1.jpg



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> genau das meint ich doch xD
> 
> 
> 
> NDA für den neuen Treiber endet scheinbar am Donnerstag



Boh echt, einen Tag vorher erst......


----------



## Dudelll (10. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja COD läuft eigentlich super mit Vega, vor allem mit HBCC.
> Hier mal Vergleich single vs dual. Die Bandbreite und der Readwert brechen dir wahrscheinlich das Genick.
> https://www.gamersnexus.net/images/media/2014/guides/maxxmem-1.jpg
> 
> ...



Wieso einen Tag vorher? Dachte der 18te wäre angedacht oder hab ich da was verpennt :p


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (10. Dezember 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> genau das meint ich doch xD



Ok xD Hab das wohl misinterpretiert xD I am sorry  Ich neige meinen Kopf in demütiger Entschuldigung xD


----------



## drstoecker (10. Dezember 2018)

soda schrieb:


> Ok,aber warum hatte ich dieses Problem mit der GTX1060 nicht?
> 
> Die Grafikeinstellungen habe ich jetzt nicht groß erhöht mit der Vega.
> 
> Also ein anderes Mainboard hatte ich sowieso schon bestellt da ich von dem ITX Format weg will,ich werde mich dann noch um 2 neue Ram Riegel kümmern und schauen was mit meiner CPU noch machbar ist. Momentan läuft Sie ja mit  Stock werten.


Vllt solltest du das mal machen per downsampling!
und Wechsel/ergänze mal schnellstmöglich deinem ram!


----------



## Dunnlock (10. Dezember 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> genau das meint ich doch xD
> 
> 
> NDA für den neuen Treiber endet scheinbar am Donnerstag



ich hatte ja schon im stillen Kämmerlein mit Freitag gerechnet.


----------



## Rallyesport (10. Dezember 2018)

soda schrieb:


> Und/oder eben RAM Aufrüstung,stimmt's?
> 
> Ich hab mir die Vega ja ehrlich gesagt nicht geholt um dann mit niedrigen Einstellungen zu spielen,von daher wird das der nächste Schritt sein. Aber behalten werde ich Sie jetzt,da vor allem auch das nervige Lüfterverhalten beseitigt wurde.
> 
> ...



@ Gurdi hier wird deine Hilfe gebraucht, ich kann mit der Fehlermeldung nix anfangen, vll weißt du was Sache ist.


----------



## Gurdi (11. Dezember 2018)

Ein mir nicht bekannter Fehler.
Scheint aber klar auf den Arbeitsspeicher zu weisen.


----------



## Rallyesport (11. Dezember 2018)

Hmm das dachte ich mir auch, aber warum tritt das nur in Verbindung mit dem Einbau der Vega auf?


----------



## Dudelll (11. Dezember 2018)

Hättest du den ram Takt auch geändert? Vllt ist der einfach zu hoch ?


----------



## soda (11. Dezember 2018)

Am Ram wurde nichts gemacht.

Grüße


----------



## Gurdi (11. Dezember 2018)

Du tauschst ja eh das Mainboard mit Ram, warten wir mal ab was dann ist.


----------



## sileZn (11. Dezember 2018)

Hab seit gestern auch meine Vega 56 Nitro+, leider nur Hynix Speicher 

P6 & P7 laufen im Wattmann mit 1642 @ 1060mv, davon real hab ich knapp immer über 1600mhz.
Speicher läuft leider nur mit 900mhz ohne das dabei Spiele Crashen & ohne an der Voltage was zu ändern, was aber glaube ich eh nicht geht.

Bisher bin ich mit der Performance zufrieden, allerdings hab ich in CS:GO irgendwie manchmal weniger FPS als ich vorher mit meiner gtx970 hatte, vor allem auf der neuen Danger Zone map, bis zu fps drops auf 80 (vorher mit gtx970 kam ich eigentlich nie unter 130 auf der map). 
Auf den normalen Maps geht es noch, aber hätte mehr erhofft. Zumal meine GPU nicht mal richtig hochtaktet (~1200mhz] und die GPU Usage auch bei 50-60% rum eiert.
Settings: 1080p, Max Settings.

Mir ist klar das CSGO Cpu Heavy ist, aber eine Verschlechterung zu vorher mit einer besseren Grafikkarte? 

Sys:
6600k @4.3
8gb ddr4 3200
vega 56 nitro+
installiert auf SSD
win10

Vielleicht weiß ja einer warum? 

Und eine Frage zum Hotspot, der liegt bei mir unter volllast bei 84°c, sollte noch gehen oder?

Mein Firestrikev1.1 Score:  AMD Radeon RX Vega 56 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-6600K Processor,ASRock Z170 Pro4

Vielleicht hat ja noch einer ein paar Tipps was ich verbessern könnte mit meiner Vega.


----------



## Cleriker (11. Dezember 2018)

Da ist wirklich irgendwas seltsam.
YouTube
Es wirkt eher als wäre deine CPU am Limit, aber auch mit weniger Treiberoverhead bei der 970 sollte die CPU jetzt nicht so viel mehr zu tun haben.
Kontrollier doch mal die Auslastung deiner CPU.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (11. Dezember 2018)

sileZn schrieb:


> Hab seit gestern auch meine Vega 56 Nitro+, leider nur Hynix Speicher
> 
> P6 & P7 laufen im Wattmann mit 1642 @ 1060mv, davon real hab ich knapp immer über 1600mhz.
> Speicher läuft leider nur mit 900mhz ohne das dabei Spiele Crashen & ohne an der Voltage was zu ändern, was aber glaube ich eh nicht geht.
> ...



Überprüfen ob CHill oder das Framelimit aktivert ist. In manchen alten Spielen führt das zu einem komischen Leistungsverlust.
HBCC aktiveren das hilft dem Prozessor.


----------



## openSUSE (11. Dezember 2018)

*AMD Radeon Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition: all you need to know*
AMD Radeon Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition: all you need to know | VideoCardz.com



> AMD’s annual ‘wonder driver’ will be released on December 13th. Here’s what to expect.
> 
> Adrenalin 2019 is not really a performance uplift driver. The only slide with meaningful performance figures compares the new driver to (now) ancient 17.12.1 driver. Most of the games in this comparison were not even out when 17.12.1 was available. A claim is made that average performance increased (up to) 15% for Radeon RX 570.
> 
> ...



Stimmt.


----------



## Gurdi (11. Dezember 2018)

Sieht gut aus. Nicht übel, vor allem die Verbesserungen des Overlays und des OSD.
Eine Freischaltug aller DPM States ist auch ne feine Sache, das macht OverdriveN dann überflüssig.

Es gibt aber wohl noch ein zweites Pressdeck wovon Videcardz nichts weiß.Mal gespannt was da noch drin ist.


----------



## Rolk (11. Dezember 2018)

Falls jemand noch nicht bedient ist, es gibt die Sapphire RX56 Pulse mal wieder für 349 €. Die übliche Quelle.^^


----------



## Gurdi (11. Dezember 2018)

Für Amd´ler kommt eh nur noch Mindfactory in frage. Ich bin da irgendwie enttäuscht von meinem primären Shop Alternate der seit Anbeginn von Vega nicht ein einziges vernünftiges Angebot hatte.


----------



## openSUSE (11. Dezember 2018)

>Wattman – in-game adjustment for: gpu frequency, gpu voltage, gpu temperature, memory timing, memory frequency, 

Vielleicht wieder etwas zum spielen? * memory timing*


----------



## Gurdi (11. Dezember 2018)

openSUSE schrieb:


> >Wattman – in-game adjustment for: gpu frequency, gpu voltage, gpu temperature, memory timing, memory frequency,
> 
> Vielleicht wieder etwas zum spielen? * memory timing*



Ich denke das dürfte eher für Polaris gelten, da man dort die Timings gerne im Bios gemoddet hat. Glaube nicht das der HBM gefummel an den Timings zulässt.


----------



## Dudelll (11. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus. Nicht übel, vor allem die Verbesserungen des Overlays und des OSD.
> Eine Freischaltug aller DPM States ist auch ne feine Sache, das macht OverdriveN dann überflüssig.
> 
> Es gibt aber wohl noch ein zweites Pressdeck wovon Videcardz nichts weiß.Mal gespannt was da noch drin ist.



Woher kommt die Info mit dem zweiten press Deck?


----------



## Gurdi (11. Dezember 2018)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Woher kommt die Info mit dem zweiten press Deck?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WhoRainZone (11. Dezember 2018)

Da steht "unless there is" muss also nichts heißen


----------



## Gurdi (11. Dezember 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Da steht "unless there is" muss also nichts heißen



Hast recht.


----------



## gaussmath (11. Dezember 2018)

Ich muss das demnächst mal selbst testen. Kann man dem AMD Treiber Frametimes aufzeichnen und Analysieren?


----------



## SnaxeX (11. Dezember 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich muss das demnächst mal selbst testen. Kann man dem AMD Treiber Frametimes aufzeichnen und Analysieren?



Du meinst MIT dem AMD Treiber oder ob man sich die anzeigen lassen kann? Ersteres geht sicher nicht über den Treiber, zweiteres wird am 14.12 wahrscheinlich eingeführt.


----------



## Gerry1984 (11. Dezember 2018)

Ich bekomm ja jetzt demnächst meine neue Vega 56, die ersetzt meine 1070. Ja ich weiß es scheint ein sinnloses Sidegrade, aber ich will Freesync und ordentlich übertakten, die 1070 kommt in den PC für meinen Bro als Weihnachtsgeschenk 

Was muss ich denn beachten wenn ich die in Betrieb nehme? Also was muss alles deinstalliert werden und was soll ich alles für die Vega installieren? Habe gehört dass es da häufig Probleme gibt beim Wechsel von Nvidia zu Radeon?


----------



## WhoRainZone (11. Dezember 2018)

Gerry1984 schrieb:


> Ich bekomm ja jetzt demnächst meine neue Vega 56, die ersetzt meine 1070. Ja ich weiß es scheint ein sinnloses Sidegrade, aber ich will Freesync und ordentlich übertakten, die 1070 kommt in den PC für meinen Bro als Weihnachtsgeschenk
> 
> Was muss ich denn beachten wenn ich die in Betrien nehme? Also was muss alles deinstalliert werden und was soll ich alles für die Vega installieren? Habe gehört dass es da häufig Probleme gibt beim Wechsel von Nvidia zu Radeon?


Es ist ein Upgrade  Zwar nur slightly, aber trotzdem 

Mit DDU alles runterwerfen, Afterburner runterwerfen, Windows schnellstart ausschalten.
Das sind mal so die Dinge, die mir einfallen


----------



## Gurdi (11. Dezember 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Es ist ein Upgrade  Zwar nur slightly, aber trotzdem
> 
> Mit DDU alles runterwerfen, Afterburner runterwerfen, Windows schnellstart ausschalten.
> Das sind mal so die Dinge, die mir einfallen



Das sollte auch reichen, wobei ich den NV Treiber erstmal manuell deinstallieren würde und DDU nur bei Bedarf einsetzen würde.


----------



## Cleriker (11. Dezember 2018)

Meiner bisherigen Erfahrung nach sollte DDU erst angewandt werden wenn es sonst nicht klappt. Wie oft allein schon unbewusst Teile von PhysX mit entfernt werden...


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (11. Dezember 2018)

Gerry1984 schrieb:


> Ich bekomm ja jetzt demnächst meine neue Vega 56, die ersetzt meine 1070. Ja ich weiß es scheint ein sinnloses Sidegrade, aber ich will Freesync und ordentlich übertakten, die 1070 kommt in den PC für meinen Bro als Weihnachtsgeschenk



Och, wenn's dir Freesync bringt isses doch cool. Ich denke ich kann hier für die Leutz sprechen wenn ich dir sag, dass wir dich verstehen xD

Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Gerry1984 (12. Dezember 2018)

Ok danke Jungs 

Also am besten mal 1070 ausbauen, Nvidia Treiber, Software von Zotac und Afterburner manuell deinstallieren - Vega rein und dann was alles installieren? Und erst wenn dann Probleme auftreten DDU drüber laufen lassen?


----------



## RX480 (12. Dezember 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Meiner bisherigen Erfahrung nach sollte DDU erst angewandt werden wenn es sonst nicht klappt. Wie oft allein schon unbewusst Teile von PhysX mit entfernt werden...



Stellt sich die Frage, wie bekommt man dann sein PhysX wieder auf den aktuellen Stand ?
Ist Das nicht i.d.R. teilweise bei Games dabei.


----------



## Cleriker (12. Dezember 2018)

Jupp ist es und genau da liegt das Problem. Manchmal erkennt die Installationsroutine physx als installiert, obwohl die Hälfte fehlt und der User vorm Bildschirm merkt davon nichts. Er wundert sich dann nur warum das Spiel so merkwürdig läuft. Bei manchen Spielen gibt's beispielsweise gern komische, bunte Artefakte wo eigentlich Rauch sein sollte.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stupsi666 (12. Dezember 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Jupp ist es und genau da liegt das Problem. Manchmal erkennt die Installationsroutine physx als installiert, obwohl die Hälfte fehlt und der User vorm Bildschirm merkt davon nichts. Er wundert sich dann nur warum das Spiel so merkwürdig läuft. Bei manchen Spielen gibt's beispielsweise gern komische, bunte Artefakte wo eigentlich Rauch sein sollte.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk



Jetzt frage ich mich, wie komme ich zu physix, wenn ich mir einen amd treiber installiere? Ist das da dabei oder wie ist das ganze zu verstehen?


----------



## RX480 (12. Dezember 2018)

Wäre auch meine Frage:
Kann man das "unvollständige/beschädigte" PhysX einfach unter Apps deinstallieren  ?
Lädt dann Steam automatisch wieder ein PhysX neu runter ?
oder
Laufen die Games womöglich mit unterschiedlichen Versionen ?
Dann müsste man ja ab und zu ALLES platt machen und frisch installieren.


----------



## drstoecker (12. Dezember 2018)

Stupsi666 schrieb:


> Jetzt frage ich mich, wie komme ich zu physix, wenn ich mir einen amd treiber installiere? Ist das da dabei oder wie ist das ganze zu verstehen?


Wenn ein Spiel physx vorausetzt dann bringt es das auch bei der Installation mit. Bei neueren Games wird das dann Ggf geupdatet oder man installiert es manuell.


----------



## Cleriker (12. Dezember 2018)

Naja, man kann schon die entsprechenden Verzeichnisse händisch entfernen, aber das ist müßig. Meistens geht es wenn man physx in der Appsteuerung entfernen will mit einem Fehler nicht mehr weiter. Dann hat man idR aber die Möglichkeit es zu reparieren. Ab und an geht aber auch das nicht und dann hilft nur ein frisches System. Aus diesem Grund bin ich immer so zurückhaltend wenn es um DDU geht. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## togglebit (12. Dezember 2018)

AMD Radeon Adrenalin 2019 Edition steht in den Startloechern – Tom's Hardware Deutschland

Hört sich ja ganz gut an. Ich hoffe ja dass das Overlay zuverlässiger funktioniert.
Auto Overclock/Undervolting wird auch interessant.

Aber leider steht da nichts von ATIR's Wunderdingen


----------



## Dudelll (12. Dezember 2018)

togglebit schrieb:


> AMD Radeon Adrenalin 2019 Edition steht in den Startloechern – Tom's Hardware Deutschland
> 
> Hört sich ja ganz gut an. Ich hoffe ja dass das Overlay zuverlässiger funktioniert.
> Auto Overclock/Undervolting wird auch interessant.
> ...



Ja leider nicht.. naja wenn das Auto oc uv echt gut funktioniert reicht mir das eigentlich :p


----------



## Gurdi (12. Dezember 2018)

Sieht wohl schlecht aus mit den Compilet Shadern


----------



## Lighting-Designer (12. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Sieht wohl schlecht aus mit den Compilet Shadern



Noch wissen wir ja nix über evtl. Features. Alles was jetzt bekannt ist bezieht sich aufs Treibermenü.


----------



## togglebit (12. Dezember 2018)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Noch wissen wir ja nix über evtl. Features. Alles was jetzt bekannt ist bezieht sich aufs Treibermenü.



Naja. Denke signifikante Performancezuwächse wären auch angekündigt worden.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Dezember 2018)

Naja ganz ist die Katze noch nicht aus dem Sack, aber es sieht schlecht aus


----------



## togglebit (12. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja ganz ist die Katze noch nicht aus dem Sack, aber es sieht schlecht aus



Auch egal. Dann eben warten bis die V2 einen ordentlichen Schub bringt


----------



## Edelhamster (12. Dezember 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Die Frontier ist zwar eher für's Gaming gemacht als ne Titan, aber das auch nur wegen dem Dualtreiber. Und nachdem der mittlerweile auch für die WX zu haben ist, ist die FE eigentlich auch nurnoch ne WX ohne ECC. Long story short, ich denke nicht, dass wir nochmal ne FE sehen werden  Kann mich aber auch irren.



Der seitens wccftech gewählte Speichername des Bildes ist nice -> "*vega_frontier_launch_press_deck_final-02*-2060x1159"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit:  Anhang des Vergleichsmaterials zum Release der Frontier im letzten Jahr


----------



## Cleriker (12. Dezember 2018)

Das nenne ich mal wirklich nett... fals es denn Zufall war. Ich denke allerdings eher, dass sie uns für neugierig halten.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (12. Dezember 2018)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Der seitens wccftech gewählte Speichername des Bildes ist nice -> "*vega_frontier_launch_press_deck_final-02*-2060x1159"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Wort ist nicht Gesetz  War nur ne Annahme. Ich weiß nicht mehr als ihr, Jungs. Ich mochte die FE. Ich fand die FE so cool, dass ich jemandem ne gebrauchte abgekauft hab 

Ich glaub aber immernoch nicht so recht drann^^ Aber cool/lustig wäre es^^ Vega mit mehr Power und VRam klingt doch gut^^


----------



## Freiheraus (12. Dezember 2018)

Also kommt Vega II/7nm wohl doch als FE (egal ob sie so heissen wird oder nicht). Das Gold sieht edel aus.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Dezember 2018)

Naja für mich sieht das schon schwer nach ner Frontier Reloaded aus.


----------



## gaussmath (12. Dezember 2018)

Was meint ihr, was so eine FE 2 kosten wird?


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (12. Dezember 2018)

Wenn dann wieder um die 1000... Aber nur geraten.


----------



## Dudelll (12. Dezember 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, was so eine FE 2 kosten wird?



Je nachdem wieviel ram die bekommt würd ich 1 bis 1,5k sagen


----------



## Freiheraus (12. Dezember 2018)

Kommt vielleicht auch drauf an ob die DP-Leistung beschnitten wird oder nicht und ob 16GB oder 32GB verbaut sind, würde von 999,- bis 1999,- alles für möglich halten. Ob wieder Air- und Liquid-Versionen kommen?


----------



## moonshot (12. Dezember 2018)

FE hieße aber auch Gaming Vega. Zumindest die letzte wurde ja explizit mit Gamingtreiber beworben und nur für eine Karte den zu programmieren lohnt wohl kaum.


----------



## Dudelll (12. Dezember 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> FE hieße aber auch Gaming Vega. Zumindest die letzte wurde ja explizit mit Gamingtreiber beworben und nur für eine Karte den zu programmieren lohnt wohl kaum.



Hm zwischen vega 14nm und 7nm gab's ja glaub keine großen Architektur Veränderungen. Könnt mir gut vorstellen das ein Treiber daher kein großer Aufwand wäre weil man vermutlich einfach die normalen Treiber benutzen könnt.


----------



## Freiheraus (12. Dezember 2018)

Stimmt auch wieder, evtl. kommen ja doch RX Vegas in 7nm.


----------



## Gerry1984 (12. Dezember 2018)

Könnte auch einfach noch ein Port auf 12nm sein.... wie mit der RX 590. Ist ja für AMD kein Aufwand, da man die Masken übernehmen kann und dann den Mehrtakt bzw. bessere Effizienz  quasi für lau mitnehmen kann.


----------



## togglebit (12. Dezember 2018)

Gerry1984 schrieb:


> Könnte auch einfach noch ein Port auf 12nm sein.... wie mit der RX 590. Ist ja für AMD kein Aufwand, da man die Masken übernehmen kann und dann den Mehrtakt bzw. bessere Effizienz  quasi für lau mitnehmen kann.



Hatte ich gar nicht drüber nachgedacht. Aber könnte natürlich gut möglich sein.
Würde die V64 dann wohl vor die 1080 bringen


----------



## Gurdi (12. Dezember 2018)

In dem Fall würde man die aktuellen Vegas einfach neu auflegen und die alten auslaufen lassen. Könnte Sinn machen, halte ich aber für unwahrscheinlich irgendwie. Andererseit GloFo will auch noch beschäftigt werden.


----------



## Dudelll (12. Dezember 2018)

Gerry1984 schrieb:


> Könnte auch einfach noch ein Port auf 12nm sein.... wie mit der RX 590. Ist ja für AMD kein Aufwand, da man die Masken übernehmen kann und dann den Mehrtakt bzw. bessere Effizienz  quasi für lau mitnehmen kann.



Fänd ich besser als ne 7nm vega. Bei nen 12nm refresh hät ich zumindest weniger Probleme nicht schwach zu werden :p


----------



## togglebit (12. Dezember 2018)

Die Vega würde sich bei gestiegener Effizienz in 12nn ja quasi von selbst hochtakten. Man bräuchte da wohl wenig ändern. Hängt ja ohne UV eh im Powerlimit


----------



## Gerry1984 (12. Dezember 2018)

Warum sollte AMD das mit der Vega auch ncht machen wenn sie sogar den uralten Polaris nochmal in 12nm aufgelegt haben. ich denke bei der Vega sind da locker auch 10% bis 15% Mehrleistung bei gleichem Verbrauch drinnen, quasi ohne viel Aufwand.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Dezember 2018)

Gerry1984 schrieb:


> Warum sollte AMD das mit der Vega auch ncht machen wenn sie sogar den uralten Polaris nochmal in 12nm aufgelegt haben. ich denke bei der Vega sind da locker auch 10% bis 15% Mehrleistung bei gleichem Verbrauch drinnen, quasi ohne viel Aufwand.



Das klingt im Grunde schon recht attraktiv.Übertaktet würde die Karte die 2070 A Chips @Overclock locker kassieren.


----------



## Edelhamster (12. Dezember 2018)

V + II Einkerbungen = 7nm 

12nm Vega kommt never! 

Du hast den Chip mit leichten Optimierungen und 4096-Bit Speicherinterface, bei zugleich 1800MHz Chiptakt, in 7nm gefertigt, schon im Juni im Livetest der Welt präsentiert.
Für den Consumer ist der Chip zwar selbst mit nur 330mm² eigentlich noch zu teuer, schließlich wissen wir, dass er damit ungefähr das gleiche in der Produktion kostet wie die 550mm² des ursprünglichen Vega10 in 14nm (s. Angaben AMD-Präsentationen), aber jetzt kommen 20% fehlende Auslastung in der 7nm Produktion bei TSMC ins Spiel.
Stillstehende Produktionsstätten kosten Geld. Eine Gelegenheit für AMD und für eine aus dem Boden gestampfte Frontier reicht es somit glücklicherweise. Einen Kostenpunkt von 1000-1500€  mit 16GB sehe ich dabei auch als realistisch an, aber für eine RX Gaming wird es nicht mehr reichen. Navi10 und 20 sind dafür zu nah. <1 Jahr
Setz Vega20 als Frontier vllt am besten mit der TitanV und dessen Kundenkreis gleich. Du wirst Sie kaufen können, aber dann endet die Geschichte von Vega20 für uns Consumer auch schon fast. Alles andere würde mich extrem überraschen.

Auf  Instinct folgt Pro und dann Frontier. Same procedure as every year..  äh, as with every Vega. 
Meine Meinung  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drstoecker (13. Dezember 2018)

Ich denke beim neuen Treiber sollten wir keine Wunder erwarten was die Mehrleistungen angeht.
Lassen wir uns einfach überraschen, hoffentlich bin ich bis dahin mit meinem Umbau fertig.


----------



## Dudelll (13. Dezember 2018)

Hm wie spät kann man das Update heute wohl erwarten, gab's da wohl schon irgendwo Infos zu?


----------



## Elistaer (13. Dezember 2018)

Also Vega 20 als 7nm FE würde ich auch nehmen. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cleriker (13. Dezember 2018)

Kommt auf den Preis an. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (13. Dezember 2018)

Heute ist doch Fall der NDA und morgen kommt der Treiber oder?


----------



## gaussmath (13. Dezember 2018)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Also Vega 20 als 7nm FE würde ich auch nehmen.



Ich schließe mich an.


----------



## Dudelll (13. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Heute ist doch Fall der NDA und morgen kommt der Treiber oder?



Ne glaub heute sollte Releases sein, hab zumindest überall gelesen das er am 13ten kommt. But not sure. Nda müsste ja an dem Tag gefallen sein als es die infos über die Features gab.

AMD Radeon Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition: all you need to know | VideoCardz.com

WhyCry redet zumindest von Releases am 13ten.


----------



## Elistaer (13. Dezember 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Kommt auf den Preis an. Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


Ich würde von 999€+ ausgehen weniger wäre klar besser. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (13. Dezember 2018)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Ne glaub heute sollte Releases sein, hab zumindest überall gelesen das er am 13ten kommt. But not sure. Nda müsste ja an dem Tag gefallen sein als es die infos über die Features gab.
> 
> AMD Radeon Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition: all you need to know | VideoCardz.com
> 
> WhyCry redet zumindest von Releases am 13ten.



Nene, NDA Fall ist heute, Videcardz hat nur mal wieder geleakt.


----------



## Dudelll (13. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nene, NDA Fall ist heute, Videcardz hat nur mal wieder geleakt.



Naja im ersten Satz sagt er zumindest, Zitat:

AMD’s annual ‘wonder driver’ will be released on December 13th.

Ich bleib daher optimistisch für heute :p


----------



## openSUSE (13. Dezember 2018)

hmm  




			
				Twitter schrieb:
			
		

> Terry Makedon @CatalystMaker
> 7 Std.Vor 7 Stunden
> 
> I’m full of Adrenalin for tomorrow. Can’t wait for to wake up.




Toronto, Canada - sollte man beachten!


----------



## Dudelll (13. Dezember 2018)

Hm .. wenn er das vor 7 Stunden in Kanada geschrieben hat, dann müsste deren morgen um die Uhrzeit ja unser heute sein, richtig ? xD


----------



## Gurdi (13. Dezember 2018)

Ich denke trotzdem das heute erst das NDA fällt und morgen der Treiber kommt.


----------



## RX480 (13. Dezember 2018)

togglebit schrieb:


> Die Vega würde sich bei gestiegener Effizienz in 12nn ja quasi von selbst hochtakten. Man bräuchte da wohl wenig ändern. Hängt ja ohne UV eh im Powerlimit



Wenn der neue Treiber eine simple UV-Funktion hat (ala AB mit Offset) würde das auch schon vielen 56ern über den Berg helfen.
Und für die OoB-Player einfacher einzustellen.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Dezember 2018)

Beim Toms Hardware steht verfügbar 13 Dezember. Mal gespannt was zutrifft, je eher um so besser


----------



## Dunnlock (13. Dezember 2018)

Ich sehe sie schon alle hier im Forum, alle 5 min auf den Aktualisierungsbutton rumklicken.


----------



## Cleriker (13. Dezember 2018)

Warum denn nur alle fünf Minuten? Eher fünf mal pro Minute. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rolk (13. Dezember 2018)

Wenn die auto-oc bzw. uv Funkion mit dabei ist bin ich gespannt wie die Ergebnisse zu meinen eigenen Profilen ausfallen.


----------



## RX480 (13. Dezember 2018)

Rolk schrieb:


> Wenn die auto-oc bzw. uv Funkion mit dabei ist bin ich gespannt wie die Ergebnisse zu meinen eigenen Profilen ausfallen.



Wattman schaltet dann in den XTX-Modus und wir haben alle 100MHz mehr. (XL-->XTX ist schon meist viel Diff., Takt/V)
Außerdem werden die Timings vom HBM entschärft und da satte 200MHz draufgepackt.
- oder so ähnlich - man darf ja noch träumen-


----------



## WhoRainZone (13. Dezember 2018)

Ich melde mich ausnahmsweise mal mit nem Problem:
Ein Kollege und ich haben gestern seine 64LC auf Custom umgebaut mit nem Kryographics.
Temps sind soweit super, im Firestrike Hotspot 55°
Nur die Karte hat Coil Whining des Todes, was vorher beim originalen Kühler nicht da war.
Kann man da was machen?


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (13. Dezember 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ich melde mich ausnahmsweise mal mit nem Problem:
> Ein Kollege und ich haben gestern seine 64LC auf Custom umgebaut mit nem Kryographics.
> Temps sind soweit super, im Firestrike Hotspot 55°
> Nur die Karte hat Coil Whining des Todes, was vorher beim originalen Kühler nicht da war.
> Kann man da was machen?



Vielleicht das VRM-Cooling? Höherer Takt? (Ich rate nur)


----------



## Gurdi (13. Dezember 2018)

Würde auch erst mal meinen Blick auf die VRM richten.


----------



## WhoRainZone (13. Dezember 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Vielleicht das VRM-Cooling? Höherer Takt? (Ich rate nur)


VRMs haben PeakTemp 80°, verwendet haben wir die WLPads, die Aquacomputer mitliefert, die müssten ja von der Dicke passen.
Takt ist der Selbe wie vorher


----------



## RX480 (13. Dezember 2018)

Google bei PCGH  bringt als Bsp. NT-Probleme bei Aufrüsten, falls Ihr jetzt mehr W verbratet.
Spulenfiepen (Coil Whine)


----------



## WhoRainZone (13. Dezember 2018)

Hmm...
In dem Rechner steckt noch ein beQuiet L8...
Könnte was damit zu tun haben, das hat jetzt ja auch schon paar Jahre aufm Buckel


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (13. Dezember 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Google bei PCGH  bringt als Bsp. NT-Probleme bei Aufrüsten, falls Ihr jetzt mehr W verbratet.
> Spulenfiepen (Coil Whine)



Vielleicht verbratwn sie zu wenig und die VRMs sind zu kühl 

Spaß beiseite. Ich denke nicht das die Wasserkühlung den Stromverbrauch erhöht. Vielleicht verhält sich die Karte komisch weil die Pumpe nicht angeschlossen ist. Aber auch das ist geraten.


----------



## Dudelll (13. Dezember 2018)

Ist da jetzt ne andere backplate mit dabei bzw. Ist die backplate anders montiert als vorher. Könnte sein das die anfängt mitzuvibrieren und es deswegen jetzt deutlicher wahrnehmbar ist. Einfach wenn man's hört mal mit dem Finger leicht drauf drücken und schauen ob's leiser wird.


----------



## WhoRainZone (13. Dezember 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Vielleicht verbratwn sie zu wenig und die VRMs sind zu kühl
> 
> Spaß beiseite. Ich denke nicht das die Wasserkühlung den Stromverbrauch erhöht. Vielleicht verhält sich die Karte komisch weil die Pumpe nicht angeschlossen ist. Aber auch das ist geraten.


Das dachte ich mir auch schon, aber testen kann man das ja schlecht 

EDIT:
Die originale LC-Backplate ist drauf, mit den originalen Schrauben.. Ich geb das alles dann mal so weiter, morgen wissen wir mehr


----------



## sileZn (13. Dezember 2018)

Scheinbar ist der neue Treiber für manch einen schon zum Download Bereit, zumindest wird es gerade auf Reddit diskutiert. Bei mir wird leider noch der alter angezeigt.

edit:
Okay über die Spanische Seite geht es: Radeon™ RX Vega 56 Drivers & Support | AMD
Sollte der link bei euch nicht gehen müsst ihr selbst auf amd.com/es gehen.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Dezember 2018)

sileZn schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist der neue Treiber für manch einen schon zum Download Bereit, zumindest wird es gerade auf Reddit diskutiert. Bei mir wird leider noch der alter angezeigt.



Bei mir geht auch nix, weder über Adrenalin noch über die Page.


----------



## Dudelll (13. Dezember 2018)

Kann nicht mehr lange dauern. Zumindest teaserd videocardz momentan recht viel auf Twitter.


----------



## gaussmath (13. Dezember 2018)

Oh, jetzt wirds spannend! Testen Gurdi!!


----------



## Dudelll (13. Dezember 2018)

Online

Hm muss ich wohl eher Feierabend machen :p


----------



## sileZn (13. Dezember 2018)

Okay über die Spanische Seite geht es: Radeon™ RX Vega 56 Drivers & Support | AMD
Sollte der link bei euch nicht gehen müsst ihr selbst auf amd.com/es gehen.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Dezember 2018)

sileZn schrieb:


> Okay über die Spanische Seite geht es: Radeon™ RX Vega 56 Drivers & Support | AMD
> Sollte der link bei euch nicht gehen müsst ihr selbst auf amd.com/es gehen.


----------



## sileZn (13. Dezember 2018)

Release Notes: Radeon™ Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition Release Notes | AMD


----------



## Ace (13. Dezember 2018)

ich warte mal ab


----------



## gaussmath (13. Dezember 2018)

"Performance Metrics Overlay now supports a lower sample interval and frame-time measurement logging."

Cool, dann muss ich CapFrameX mal so erweitern, dass man die Daten laden kann.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (13. Dezember 2018)

Radeon™ RX Vega 64 Drivers & Support | AMD er ist online


----------



## Gurdi (13. Dezember 2018)

Keine verbesserung der Performance auf den ersten Blick, mein OC Setup performt sogar schlechter.
Man kann auch bei Vega jetzt Timings auswählen für den Speicher, muss ich mir mal näher ansehen.


----------



## hellm (13. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Keine verbesserung der Performance auf den ersten Blick, mein OC Setup performt sogar schlechter.
> Man kann auch bei Vega jetzt Timings auswählen für den Speicher, muss ich mir mal näher ansehen.



Say again? 

Das ist bei Vega ja bisher nicht möglich zu tweaken, wegen dem aufwändig gesichertem BIOS. Wäre jedenfalls eine sehr, sehr coole Sache von AMD.


----------



## sileZn (13. Dezember 2018)

Bisher bin ich eher nicht so beeindruckt von dem Auto Undervolting/Overclocking/Memory.

Und bei den Vega Memory Timing kann man 2 Profile auswählen, wo aber nicht genau hinter steht was sie verändern.


----------



## tobse2056 (13. Dezember 2018)

So ein paar schnelle Test mit dem neuen Wattman gemacht. (Vega 64 Strix)

@ Stock



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ Auto Undervolt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Core OC führte sofort zum Crash

@ Mem OC ---> Crash





Aber es gibt neue Lüftersteuerung mit einer Lüfterkurve und Zero Fan kann man abschalten
Außerdem kann man verschiedene Speichertimings einstellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Dezember 2018)

hellm schrieb:


> Say again?
> 
> Das ist bei Vega ja bisher nicht möglich zu tweaken, wegen dem aufwändig gesichertem BIOS. Wäre jedenfalls eine sehr, sehr coole Sache von AMD.



3 Einstellungen gibt es , Auto, Timing 1 & 2.
Timing 2 ist etwas schneller.

Auto OC führt auf Basis meines ODN Profiles zu nem Instvrash, MemOC kann ich mir auch sparen steht @Stock auf 1080 
Mal sehn ob man mit den Timings spielen kann und damit den HBM stabiler bekommt auf höherer Frequenz oder schneller bei gleicher. Hab heute wenig Zeit zum testen, aber werde mir das noch genauer anschauen.


----------



## sileZn (13. Dezember 2018)

Hab mal die 2 Verschiedenen Memory Timing Profile in Firestrike durchlaufen lassen.

Memory Timing level 1: AMD Radeon RX Vega 56 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-6600K Processor,ASRock Z170 Pro4
Memory Timing level 2: AMD Radeon RX Vega 56 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-6600K Processor,ASRock Z170 Pro4


----------



## Gurdi (13. Dezember 2018)

ACOdyssey sieht net übel aus auf dem ersten Blick.


----------



## tobse2056 (13. Dezember 2018)

Bei mir geht der Zero Fan Modus nicht mehr , Lüfter laufen dauerhaft bei + 1300rpm  

Jetzt bin ich bin nicht mehr begeistert vom neuen Treiber .


----------



## sileZn (13. Dezember 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Bei mir geht der Zero Fan Modus nicht mehr , Lüfter laufen dauerhaft bei + 1300rpm
> 
> Jetzt bin ich bin nicht mehr begeistert vom neuen Treiber .



Zero Fan aktivieren im Wattmann, bei mir war es auch aus.


----------



## RX480 (13. Dezember 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> So ein paar schnelle Test mit dem neuen Wattman gemacht. (Vega 64 Strix)
> @ Auto Undervolt
> 
> 
> ...



Also das Auto-UV ist für die OoB-Player schon mal net schlecht. (wer mehr Feinabstimmung braucht geht dann halt ins Netz und fragt)

Das Mem-OC net funzt ist unschön. Hattest Du Auto oder Timing 1 oder 2 an oder bei allen Dreien Pech ?


----------



## tobse2056 (13. Dezember 2018)

sileZn schrieb:


> Zero Fan aktivieren im Wattmann, bei mir war es auch aus.



Hab alles probiert, an / ausschalten der Funktion  ,Profile gewechselt und auch PC Neustart hilft auch nicht.



RX480 schrieb:


> Das Mem-OC net funzt ist unschön. Hattest Du Auto oder Timing 1 oder 2 an oder bei allen Dreien Pech ?





Nach mehrmaligen Aktivieren  ging es dann irgendwann, Die ersten 3 male kam es zum Freeze, dann hat er mal 1090 mhz übernommen und es lief stabil, hab es dann mal wieder aus und wieder angemacht aber jetzt will es  nicht mehr.


Sobald man Auto Mem-OC aktiviert werden die Tmings anscheinend wieder auf Automatisch gestellt.


----------



## Dunnlock (13. Dezember 2018)

Man muss es einschalten und auf übernehmen klicken, sonst macht er das nicht.

Hmm, ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl das, mit dem neuen Treiber, die Karte nicht mehr so hoch boostet. Hmm, mal gucken.
Leider kann man bei den OC Funktionen nur eine anhaben.


----------



## tobse2056 (13. Dezember 2018)

Dunnlock schrieb:


> Man muss es einschalten und auf übernehmen klicken, sonst macht er das nicht.



Habe ich natürlich gemacht,auch die zurücksetzen Funktion probiert.

Hab den Treiber nochmal neuinstalliert, jetzt geht es erstmal wieder... werde jetzt einfach nichts mehr an der Lüftersteuerung ändern


----------



## gaussmath (13. Dezember 2018)

Hab's jetzt auch mal installiert. Wenn der Steam Download durch ist, werde ich mal das Frametime Logging testen. Ich hoffe, das Format ist nicht zu kompliziert.


----------



## Dudelll (13. Dezember 2018)

Also zumindest die Auto OC Funktionen sind ziemlich buggy bei mir.

UV macht nichts bei mir, ist das gleiche Boost und Verbrauchsverhalten wie auf Ausgewogen, 1540Mhz Takt bei 220W Verbrauch.

Auto GPU OC : Takt springt auf 1830Mhz hoch, 5 Sekunden Freeze, danach hängt er durchgehend auf 1680Mhz fest auch im Idle, im TimeSpy geht er aber runter auf 1580Mhz.

Auto MEM OC : Paar Sekunden Freeze, danach läuft alles wieder, allerdings taktet der HBM im TimeSpy nur noch auf 800Mhz.


----------



## Rallyesport (13. Dezember 2018)

Na das nenn ich doch ne Verbesserung


----------



## Dudelll (13. Dezember 2018)

Korrigiere beim Auto oc springt der Takt auf über 1900 bevor der pc crasht :p


----------



## hugo-03 (13. Dezember 2018)

bei cb ist im test jetzt auch nicht alles gold was glänzt AMD Adrenalin 18.12.2 mit vielen Updates im Test - ComputerBase


----------



## RX480 (13. Dezember 2018)

Der Fortschritt ist das Lüfterprofil und die freien States, was sicher Chill auch mit Wattman noch mal sparsamer macht.
Da werden einige Normaluser das ODT net mehr brauchen.

Für VR-Anwender auch ganz interessant, das P6=Min jetzt besser funzt. (brauche ich auch bei ein paar Cf-Games, wo die 2. net in die Gänge kommt)
HBM-P3 = Min ist auch ne interessante Geschichte, falls man sich am HBM-Takt hoch/runter stört.(bei mir 900mV, lässt Spielraum bis VDDC=0,856V)

Beides mal mit Valley@High-1440p+SMAA mit ner Single56 getestet (im Anhang).


----------



## Rallyesport (13. Dezember 2018)

So ich brauch mal Werte für die Freien P Stats  Ich hab da jetzt mal was eingestellt, ich glaube da geht aber auch weniger, am liebsten wüsste ich wie die früher waren lol
Noch was anderes, egal was ich ändere, die SOC Clock bleibt jetzt immer bei 600Mhz im IDLE?^^ Woran liegt das?


----------



## Gurdi (13. Dezember 2018)

Ich finde langsam gefallen am neuen Treiber


----------



## EyRaptor (14. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich finde langsam gefallen am neuen Treiber



Mir gefällt der neue Treiber bisher auch verdammt gut.
Das Feature für die MEM-timings bringt aber zumindest für eine rx 580 sehr sehr wenig.
Ich hab mit Timespy getestet und @timing 1 und 2 war die Punktzahl nur minimal höher.
Ich wüsste aber gerne WAS genau da geändert wird und hätte lieber gerne echte Kontrolle.
Aber da brauchts wohl weiterhin Hellm und die Bios Mods.
Morgen will ich noch das auto-oc/uv testen.


----------



## RX480 (14. Dezember 2018)

Timing 2 wird wohl für die Miner sein.


----------



## Dudelll (14. Dezember 2018)

Ich hoffe mal es gibt in nächster Zeit noch ein paar mehr Infos dazu wie genau die Auto OC Funktion arbeitet und wie genau die Anpassungen bei den Mem Timings aussehen. Hab da bisher nur bei GamersNexus gehört das ein Teil der Auto OC Settings wohl einfach nur Tables sind die getestet werden, das wäre irgendwie bissl lame 

Was ich persönlich ganz cool fände anstelle von dem Auto Kram den es jetzt gibt wären Vorgaben die man macht auf die das Programm dann versucht zu reagieren z.B. "Ich möchte Max. OC bis maximal 240W Verbrauch" und das Programm testet sich dann iterativ ran, oder "Möglichst wenig Verbrauch aber über 1.4Ghz Takt", sowas in der Art. Quasi einfach 3 Parameter z.B. Verbrauch/Core Takt/HBM Takt, man gibt 1 vor und das Programm versucht die anderen beiden entsprechend anzupassen.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Dezember 2018)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal es gibt in nächster Zeit noch ein paar mehr Infos dazu wie genau die Auto OC Funktion arbeitet und wie genau die Anpassungen bei den Mem Timings aussehen. Hab da bisher nur bei GamersNexus gehört das ein Teil der Auto OC Settings wohl einfach nur Tables sind die getestet werden, das wäre irgendwie bissl lame
> 
> Was ich persönlich ganz cool fände anstelle von dem Auto Kram den es jetzt gibt wären Vorgaben die man macht auf die das Programm dann versucht zu reagieren z.B. "Ich möchte Max. OC bis maximal 240W Verbrauch" und das Programm testet sich dann iterativ ran, oder "Möglichst wenig Verbrauch aber über 1.4Ghz Takt", sowas in der Art. Quasi einfach 3 Parameter z.B. Verbrauch/Core Takt/HBM Takt, man gibt 1 vor und das Programm versucht die anderen beiden entsprechend anzupassen.



Ich denke das wird nichts erst mal, aktuell ist die Auto OC Funktion eher mäßig.


----------



## RX480 (14. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich denke das wird nichts erst mal, aktuell ist die Auto OC Funktion eher mäßig.



Der erste Run soll fast immer mit nem Crash enden.
Nur wer gute Nerven hat, macht dann halt noch den 2.+3. Versuch, die dann evtl. besser funzen. 
(Falls Das mit Treiber Neuinstallation endet  = ärgerlich)
Kann man dann hinterher den P7 10..20MHz nachträglich runter setzen  ? (oder bleiben da die Wattman-States gesperrt)

Also nicht für OoB-Player zu empfehlen. Derzeit nur die UV-Funktion.


----------



## Stupsi666 (14. Dezember 2018)

Ziel- und Maxtemp sind gestorben. Schade


----------



## RX480 (14. Dezember 2018)

Stupsi666 schrieb:


> Ziel- und Maxtemp sind gestorben. Schade



Und die sinnlose starke Hysterese auch! = net Schade.
Jetzt ist halt ein bisschen Nachdenken beim Einstellen gefragt und zum Lohn winkt deutlich mehr Ruhe bei akzeptablen Temps.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Dezember 2018)

Stupsi666 schrieb:


> Ziel- und Maxtemp sind gestorben. Schade



Kannst ja immer noch über andere Tools setzen bei Bedarf. OverdriveN z.B.


----------



## EyRaptor (14. Dezember 2018)

Irgendwie halte ich recht wenig von einer Zieltemperatur.
Die ist viel zu oft viel zu niedrig eingestellt und sorgt bei eigentlich guten Temperaturen für eine lautere Karte oder sogar einen fallenden Clockspeed.


----------



## RX480 (14. Dezember 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Irgendwie halte ich recht wenig von einer Zieltemperatur.
> Die ist viel zu oft viel zu niedrig eingestellt und sorgt bei eigentlich guten Temperaturen für eine lautere Karte oder sogar einen fallenden Clockspeed.



Früher hat ne niedrige Zieltemp. für mehr Boost gesorgt = eigentlich schneller.
Wurde allerdings auch schneller instabil!, weshalb ca. 65..70°C  auch schon genug waren.
Für 50°C hätte man meistens den P7 reduzieren müssen.

Das müsste man dann mit 18.12.1 probieren.

Wer einen sehr hohen HBM-Takt erreichen möchte braucht allerdings niedrige Temps.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Dezember 2018)

Aus mir nicht erfindlichen Gründen bleibt meine Karte jetzt etwas kühler als vorher.
Kann das jemand bestätigen?

Außerdem, gibt es jemanden mit V56 und Hynix der mal die Timings testen kann?Auch wäre es interessant ob der HBM mit Timing 1 höher kommt auf einer V56.

Ich konnte meinem HBM jetzt 10Mhz mehr abringen als vorher bevor er Artefakte wirft.Immerhin besser als nichts. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es von der geringeren Temp kommt oder von den Timings.


----------



## RX480 (14. Dezember 2018)

Jo, bin auch von der Lüfterkurve begeistert.(bleibt kühler mit weniger Lüfter)
Hotspot scheint auch besser zu sein.
HBM mit 1  stabil, obwohl Das theoretisch schon schärfer ist als mit Auto.

Vllt. haben die Jungs das DSBR ein mue verbessert und dadurch etwas weniger Last/Traffic auf dem HBM.
(genauso kann AMD ja auch die Spannung vom HBM nochmal etwas angehoben haben)


----------



## Stupsi666 (14. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Kannst ja immer noch über andere Tools setzen bei Bedarf. OverdriveN z.B.



Wird direkt resettet. Ich kann da nix einstellen. (Vielleicht über die PPT)
Alle reden von HBM und bei mir geht halt mehr mit dem GPU Takt. Da ist ne niedrige TempEinstellung hilfreich.


----------



## Dudelll (14. Dezember 2018)

Hab gestern nicht auf die temps geachtet ich schau heut Abend mal ob da was signifikant anders ist als vorher


----------



## Rallyesport (14. Dezember 2018)

Also ich hab da negatives berichten, hotspot schießt auf über 100* teilweise kratzt der an den 110*. Bin jetzt schon massiv mit Spannung und Takt herunter gegangen, keine Besserung. Der neue Treiber ist für mich momentan eher meh.


----------



## RX480 (14. Dezember 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Also ich hab da negatives berichten, hotspot schießt auf über 100* teilweise kratzt der an den 110*. Bin jetzt schon massiv mit Spannung und Takt herunter gegangen, keine Besserung. Der neue Treiber ist für mich momentan eher meh.



Man sollte die Lüfterkurve auch benutzen.


----------



## Rallyesport (14. Dezember 2018)

Ach wie konnte ich das nur übersehen? 
Ich hab natürlich die Lüfterkurve eingestellt... so ganz blöde bin ich auch nicht  
Die HBM UND GPU Temperatur steigt nicht über 65° die Hotspot Temperatur geht auf stramm über 100°, mit dem alten Treiber, Hot Spot immer unter 90° 
Dementsprechend taktet die Karte auch jetzt nicht mehr so hoch, vorher immer über 1520Mhz jetzt knapp 1490Mhz.

Was ist die PLX Temperatur? Neuer Wert bei GPU-Z

Nachtrag: Die Spannungswandler schießen auch auf 100° hoch also solche Werte hatte ich vorher nicht, sorry das hier ist echt schlecht.
Getestet mit dem Firestrike Ultra Belastungstest.


----------



## Dudelll (14. Dezember 2018)

Hm war vorher der gleiche Belastungstest ? Wenn du wieder auf den alten Treiber wechselst sind die Temps. dann wieder geringer unter gleichen Settings?

Edit: Die Temps bei dir sind unter Wasser oO ?


----------



## Rallyesport (14. Dezember 2018)

Ja vorher war der gleiche, nochmal zurück wechseln ist mir zu viel Arbeit, ich muss dann auch wieder den Nvidia Treiber neu installieren, die Slots fürs folden neu erstellen ect, das steht einfach in keinem Verhältnis. 
Ja die Temperaturen sind bei mir unter Wasser, der Eiswolf ist die größte ******* die ich je gesehen habe, genau so uneffektiv wie die Original Referenz Kühlung, nur ein wenig leiser, die Pumpe klappert als würde sie gleich auseinander fallen, Passgenauigkeit unter aller Sau, also wirklich.
Am liebsten würde ich den Rotz verkaufen und mir ne Nitro+ kaufen, so langsam habe ich keine Lust mehr.

Ich weiß ja auch nicht wie ich die anderen p States einstellen soll, bzw wievielSpannung ich anlegen muss, die konnte man ja vorher nicht ändern. Stock laufen lassen ist auch keine Option, da wird so viel spannung angelegt das sich der HotSpot wohl durch den Kühler schmelzt.
Pumpe läuft auf ca 65% alles was höher geht wird die so laut das ich es selbst als extrem nervig empfinde und mir macht ein normales PC Lüfter surr Geräusch schon nix aus.


----------



## Dudelll (14. Dezember 2018)

Ah ok mit Aio passen die Temps schon eher in mein Weltbild ^^

Wieso musst du Nvidia Treiber neu installieren wenn du den Amd Treiber wechselst, das kapier ich irgendwie nicht, oder hast du 2 Grakas drin ?

Ist die Temp auch mit dem Energie Sparen Preset bzw. dem Ausgewogen Preset so hoch? Eigentlich sollte er dann max. 160W bzw. 220W verbraten, die Temps die ich dabei habe sind besser als mit UV, nur der Takt ist halt meh dann


----------



## Elistaer (14. Dezember 2018)

@Gurdi wird jetzt berühmt nach der Erwähnung in der Adrenalin news von PCGH. [emoji28]

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rallyesport (14. Dezember 2018)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Ah ok mit Aio passen die Temps schon eher in mein Weltbild ^^
> 
> Wieso musst du Nvidia Treiber neu installieren wenn du den Amd Treiber wechselst, das kapier ich irgendwie nicht, oder hast du 2 Grakas drin ?
> 
> Ist die Temp auch mit dem Energie Sparen Preset bzw. dem Ausgewogen Preset so hoch? Eigentlich sollte er dann max. 160W bzw. 220W verbraten, die Temps die ich dabei habe sind besser als mit UV, nur der Takt ist halt meh dann



Ich zocke mit der Vega und falte mit einer GTX 1060, das war vorher nie ein Problem, aber seit zwei Treibergenerationen gibt es da ein Problem, entweder kann ich nur noch mit der Vega oder nur noch mit der GTX falten, zusammen geht leider nicht, da ist dann viel fummelei das es wieder zusammen funktioniert, joa das ist die ganze Problematik  
Aber selbst AIO sollten die Temps besser sein, der Unterschied zwischen Hotspot und GPU HBM Temperatur war selbst mit Referenzkühlung nicht so hoch, hab jetzt die vega schon so oft umgebaut aber es wird nicht besser. 
Ich hab langsam keine Lust mehr am basteln, ich will meinen PC endlich mal nutzen können.


----------



## WhoRainZone (14. Dezember 2018)

die Temperaturen sind bei dir ja voll fürn Arsch  
Und ich dachte mein Hotspot ist krass mit ~30° Abweichung zu Core/HBM.
Wobei das bei mir 35°C/65°C sind 

Nochmal Kühler montieren mit frischen WLPads und WLP kommt nicht in Frage?

alphacool würde ich sowieso nur für Radiatoren benutzen, das auch nur, weils die bei AT sau günstig als "gebraucht" gibt


----------



## Rallyesport (14. Dezember 2018)

Könnte ich wohl schon nochmal machen, aber das hab ich jetzt so oft gemacht und nie ne Verbesserung bekommen.
Dazu kommt das bei jedem Ausbau der Karte immer ein wenig Kühlflüssigkeit verloren geht, irgendwann ist die AIO leer und ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich die füllen soll, weder wie viel dort rein gehört, noch was dort rein gehört, wie bekomme ich die Luft raus ect pp.


----------



## drstoecker (14. Dezember 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ja vorher war der gleiche, nochmal zurück wechseln ist mir zu viel Arbeit, ich muss dann auch wieder den Nvidia Treiber neu installieren, die Slots fürs folden neu erstellen ect, das steht einfach in keinem Verhältnis.
> Ja die Temperaturen sind bei mir unter Wasser, der Eiswolf ist die größte ******* die ich je gesehen habe, genau so uneffektiv wie die Original Referenz Kühlung, nur ein wenig leiser, die Pumpe klappert als würde sie gleich auseinander fallen, Passgenauigkeit unter aller Sau, also wirklich.
> Am liebsten würde ich den Rotz verkaufen und mir ne Nitro+ kaufen, so langsam habe ich keine Lust mehr.
> 
> ...


Ich hatte die auch verbaut und ja unter voller lst ist die Pumpe hörbar wenn auch nicht so aufdringlich. Von 3000u/min auf 2000u/min sollte es gehen wenn dann die Leistung noch zufriedenstellend ist. Hatte aber die Karte + eisbaer mal offen auf dem Schreibtisch aufgebaut und da machte die Pumpe auch komische Geräusche je nachdem wie man die bewegt/Positioniert hat. Glaube aber das die nicht richtig gefüllt war und Luft im Kreislauf war.


Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ich zocke mit der Vega und falte mit einer GTX 1060, das war vorher nie ein Problem, aber seit zwei Treibergenerationen gibt es da ein Problem, entweder kann ich nur noch mit der Vega oder nur noch mit der GTX falten, zusammen geht leider nicht, da ist dann viel fummelei das es wieder zusammen funktioniert, joa das ist die ganze Problematik
> Aber selbst AIO sollten die Temps besser sein, der Unterschied zwischen Hotspot und GPU HBM Temperatur war selbst mit Referenzkühlung nicht so hoch, hab jetzt die vega schon so oft umgebaut aber es wird nicht besser.
> Ich hab langsam keine Lust mehr am basteln, ich will meinen PC endlich mal nutzen können.


Denke NVIDIA hat da was im Treiber implementiert wegen freesync um das zu unterbinden.


Rallyesport schrieb:


> Könnte ich wohl schon nochmal machen, aber das hab ich jetzt so oft gemacht und nie ne Verbesserung bekommen.
> Dazu kommt das bei jedem Ausbau der Karte immer ein wenig Kühlflüssigkeit verloren geht, irgendwann ist die AIO leer und ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich die füllen soll, weder wie viel dort rein gehört, noch was dort rein gehört, wie bekomme ich die Luft raus ect pp.


Kauf dir ne Flasche Eiswasser oä und Bau das mal offen auf dem Schreibtisch auf also die Karte/eiswolf + eisbaer -hast du die lt oder die nachfüllbare? Das nachfüllen ist etwas umständlich, habs gerade nochmal gemacht um einen 360er radi + gpx@extensions + eisbaer 360 zu füllen.


----------



## Rallyesport (14. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab den Eiswolf der passend für die Vega war. Also den Eiswolf mit dem 120mm Radiator.
Das Problem kommt vom AMD Treiber, nicht von der Nvidia Seite, da ich dort keinen Treiber neu installiert habe, wohl aber den AMD Treiber  
Geht da nicht einfach desstilliertes Wasser?^^ Jetzt nochmal was kaufen für das einzufüllen, wie gesagt ich habe keine Lust mehr darauf, wenn mich die vega noch länger reizt schmeiß ich sie aus dem fenster in den Garten, dann hat es sich mit dem Drecksteil erledigt und dann kauf ich mir ne Nitro+ oder ich bau die RX 570 ein, oder meine R9 dann hat sich das Thema erledigt  Mir reicht es nämlich wirklich langsam. 
Hab jetzt wieder alles auseinander gebaut und wieder zsuammen gebaut, die Schrauben vom Eiswolf waren wieder so locker die konnte man Stellenweise von Hand raus drehen und ich hatte die noch einmal im warmen nachgezogen, das ist noch soeine Krankheit beim Eiswolf.


----------



## Dudelll (14. Dezember 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ich hab den Eiswolf der passend für die Vega war. Also den Eiswolf mit dem 120mm Radiator.
> Das Problem kommt vom AMD Treiber, nicht von der Nvidia Seite, da ich dort keinen Treiber neu installiert habe, wohl aber den AMD Treiber
> Geht da nicht einfach desstilliertes Wasser?^^ Jetzt nochmal was kaufen für das einzufüllen, wie gesagt ich habe keine Lust mehr darauf, wenn mich die vega noch länger reizt schmeiß ich sie aus dem fenster in den Garten, dann hat es sich mit dem Drecksteil erledigt und dann kauf ich mir ne Nitro+ oder ich bau die RX 570 ein, oder meine R9 dann hat sich das Thema erledigt  Mir reicht es nämlich wirklich langsam.
> Hab jetzt wieder alles auseinander gebaut und wieder zsuammen gebaut, die Schrauben vom Eiswolf waren wieder so locker die konnte man Stellenweise von Hand raus drehen und ich hatte die noch einmal im warmen nachgezogen, das ist noch soeine Krankheit beim Eiswolf.



Das klingt echt Sau nervig. Evtl. Als andere Alternative noch nen morpheus oder so für die vega holen, weil so wie das klingt liegt das ja eher am kühler und nicht unbedingt an der Karte. Oder eventuell einen lc kühler wenn man den auf eBay oder so günstig findet, dann könntest zumindest die Karte leben lassen und nur den kühler in den Garten werfen ^^


----------



## Rallyesport (14. Dezember 2018)

Aber dann nochwas umbauen, ich will eig garnix mehr machen einfach Karte rein paar Werte im Wattman ändern und läuft  
Ich hätte damals einfach sollen die LC kaufen das währe auf dauer gesehen günstiger gekommen


----------



## Gurdi (14. Dezember 2018)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Das klingt echt Sau nervig. Evtl. Als andere Alternative noch nen morpheus oder so für die vega holen, weil so wie das klingt liegt das ja eher am kühler und nicht unbedingt an der Karte. Oder eventuell einen lc kühler wenn man den auf eBay oder so günstig findet, dann könntest zumindest die Karte leben lassen und nur den kühler in den Garten werfen ^^



Unser Glücksritter hatte schon einen Morpheus, aber den falschen 

@Rally: Pack die Karte in nen Rucksack und komm in den schönen Westerwald, dann können ich und drstocker das Teil sezieren 
Ich schuld Ihm eh noch en paar Bier^^


----------



## Lighting-Designer (14. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab noch nen eiswolf mit 240er radi rumliegen. Für nen kleinen Obolus würd ich den gerne abgeben. Allerdings sind um die gpu 2 Gewinde ausgelutscht und sollten neu geschnitten werden oder andere Schrauben benutzt werden. Ich pack auch noch die passenden Wärmeleitpads dabei. Die haben nochmal 100€  gekostet.


----------



## Rallyesport (14. Dezember 2018)

Haha ja das währe echt was, das könnten wir zwischen Weihnachten und neu Jahr anpacken, da hat der Onkel Urlaub.
Ich hab grad mal wieder alles zusammengebaut und jetzt schau ich mal wie es läuft, die Pumpe vom Eiswolf läuft jetzt ungeachtet des rasseln und gluckern am AIO Ausgang des Mainboards und ich schau mal was die Werte nun machen  
Zumal nen Morpheus jetzt keinen Platz mehr findet im Gehäuse  unter der Vega sitzt direkt die Soundkarte und darunter die GTX und Gurdi, an den Morpheus habe ich garnicht mehr gedacht


----------



## Rallyesport (14. Dezember 2018)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nen eiswolf mit 240er radi rumliegen. Für nen kleinen Obolus würd ich den gerne abgeben. Allerdings sind um die gpu 2 Gewinde ausgelutscht und sollten neu geschnitten werden oder andere Schrauben benutzt werden. Ich pack auch noch die passenden Wärmeleitpads dabei. Die haben nochmal 100€  gekostet.



Um Gottes willen, weiche von mir Dämon der Finsternis, weiche von dannen 


Anbei hab ich mal ein Bild gepackt von gerade eben Stresstest 1 Durchlauf. 
Einmal die Vega und daneben die GTX 1060 im "!!!Referenz!!! Design" unter Volllast beim fakten.


----------



## RX480 (14. Dezember 2018)

Wie sind eigentlich die Erfahrungen mit on the fly - settings ändern ?
Reicht jetzt ändern auf dem Desktop oder sollte man Neustarten ?
InGame Setting ändern per Overlay ist wohl auch möglich!?


----------



## Rallyesport (14. Dezember 2018)

Also die Lüfterkurve wird ohne murren übernommen, was anderes habe ich nicht getestet, ich mach sicherheitshalber immer nen Neustart bei größeren Änderungen, sonst weiß ich eventuell nicht, kam der Absturz durch die Änderung oder durch die Werte die geändert wurden.


----------



## Dudelll (14. Dezember 2018)

In game per overlay übernimmt er bei mir spannungsänderungen nicht. Hbm Takt und Core Takt funktioniert aber ohne Probleme, bzw. Genauso als wenn ich's direkt in der Software mache.

Edit: Temperaturen haben sich übrigens nicht geändert bei mir mit dem Treiber bei gleicher Wasser Temp.


----------



## RX480 (14. Dezember 2018)

Dann könnte man sowas für Minimalstatus mal testen. Gibt ja ältere Games wo der HBM nur mit der GPU hoch kommt.(Status 4 als Min sollte reichen)
Die Spannungen kann man ja bei beiden Settings gleich lassen, damit nix schief geht.


edit:
Gerade wenn man es braucht geht in Crysis das Overlay nicht.
Nehme als Kombi GPU-P4-Min  + HBM-P3-Min. Reicht dicke für 24/7. 

Im Overlay gibt es eh die eigentlichen Profile net. Müsste man erstmal im Wattman laden und dann im Overlay als 123 abspeichern.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Dezember 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Um Gottes willen, weiche von mir Dämon der Finsternis, weiche von dannen
> 
> 
> Anbei hab ich mal ein Bild gepackt von gerade eben Stresstest 1 Durchlauf.
> Einmal die Vega und daneben die GTX 1060 im "!!!Referenz!!! Design" unter Volllast beim fakten.



Dein Eiswolf ist echt kacke.


----------



## RX480 (14. Dezember 2018)

Im  CB-Thread hat gerade Einer ein altes Setting  geladen und sein HBM-Takt hängt bei 800 fest - geht net höher trotz 1080@1020mV.(64)
Nach sinnlosen Versuchen mit Auto-OC etc. wahrscheinlich auch kein Wunder.

Werde wohl mal vorsichtshalber alle Settings neu erstellen.✔


----------



## Rallyesport (14. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Dein Eiswolf ist echt kacke.



Vll mach ich auch irgend nen Fehler ich weiß es echt nicht, naja läuft ja so und der Stresstest ist kein Spielebetrieb, dennoch ärgerlich 
Ich geh jetzt erstmal nen gutes Steak essen, bis später im laufe des Abends.


----------



## hugo-03 (14. Dezember 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Irgendwie halte ich recht wenig von einer Zieltemperatur.
> Die ist viel zu oft viel zu niedrig eingestellt und sorgt bei eigentlich guten Temperaturen für eine lautere Karte oder sogar einen fallenden Clockspeed.



Ich habe 420er Radi dran der ist etwas sinnlos ohne ein andere Zieltemperatur


----------



## Gurdi (14. Dezember 2018)

Also mein Speicher bockt immer noch ab 62 Grad, wie gehabt. Er lief nur etwas besser wegen der gesunkenen Temperaturen die ich mir immer noch nicht so recht erklären kann. Ich habe circa einen Offset von -4 auf HBM, HotSpot, GPU und VRM.
Ich vermute einfach das die neue Lüfterkurve die ich jetzt verwende meine beiden Noctua besser antreibt als vorher(obwohl quasi identische Settings), alles andere macht wenig Sinn wenn keiner hier gesunkene Temps hat außer ich.

Die Karte jagt auch noch den selben Strom durch, hab ich ebenfalls gecheckt. Naja ich probier mal 1085 mit den verschärften Timings, mal sehn ob er die mag.


----------



## RX480 (14. Dezember 2018)

Ich finde es subjektiv auch besser, vor Allem weil die Hysterese net mehr so zuschlägt.
Vllt. hat AMD auch den Einfluss der Zieltemp. auf den Boost geändert und damit läufts halt harmonischer, auch für die Spawas, die sicher in 1.Linie beim Start Benchmark gekühlt werden sollen.
(da finde ich die Customs immer ein bisserl hoch- wäre mal interessant wie die Wandlerverluste mit der Temp. steigen)


----------



## Dunnlock (14. Dezember 2018)

Ich hatte ebend etwas sehr komisches, der Rechner hat auf einmal ein reste durchgeführt, dann etwas gestart und beim Loginscreen wieder reset. Das hat er dann ein paar mal gemacht incl. komplett Abschaltung und ist danach wieder hochgefahren -.-.
Und ich weiterhin das Problem, wenn ich Chill einschaltet und max und min FPS einstelle schmiert mir das Spiel ab.
Ich werde jetzt mal eine komplette neu installation machen, bisher habe ich es immer über die Update Funktion durchgeführt.


----------



## RX480 (14. Dezember 2018)

Mach mal komplett aus und auch vom Netz trennen.
Hat bei mir gestern geholfen. Können aber auch noch Nachläufer von 1809 sein.(da steckt dann eine NeuBootRoutine irgendwo fest)
1809 hatte mir auch wieder den Schnellstart reingeknallt.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (14. Dezember 2018)

Blaue LEDs stehen ihr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen gibts ein Bild auf dem man was sieht.


----------



## Downsampler (14. Dezember 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Um Gottes willen, weiche von mir Dämon der Finsternis, weiche von dannen
> 
> 
> Anbei hab ich mal ein Bild gepackt von gerade eben Stresstest 1 Durchlauf.
> Einmal die Vega und daneben die GTX 1060 im "!!!Referenz!!! Design" unter Volllast beim fakten.



Das mit den MAX Werten im GPU-Z ist mit großer Sicherheit ein BUG. Das hatte ich hier auch schon. Log mal in eine Datei und schau dir die Werte als Tabelle in Excel oder LibreOffice an. Dann siehst du, daß der MAX Wert nur ein Auslesebug sein kann, weil die Werte in den Zeilen davor und danach wieder normal sind. Diese seltsamen hohen Werte habe ich schon bei allen Sensoren gehabt. 1700 MHz Speichertakt, 1800 MHz GPU takt, 99 Grad Spawas, 1600 MHz SOC usw.



Dunnlock schrieb:


> Ich hatte ebend etwas sehr komisches, der Rechner hat auf einmal ein reste durchgeführt, dann etwas gestart und beim Loginscreen wieder reset. Das hat er dann ein paar mal gemacht incl. komplett Abschaltung und ist danach wieder hochgefahren -.-.
> Und ich weiterhin das Problem, wenn ich Chill einschaltet und max und min FPS einstelle schmiert mir das Spiel ab.
> Ich werde jetzt mal eine komplette neu installation machen, bisher habe ich es immer über die Update Funktion durchgeführt.



Das hab ich mit dem 18.12.1 auch beobachtet. Heute Morgen den PC angemacht geh aus dem Zimmer und mach mir nen Kaffee und komme zurück und der Rechner zeigt einen schwarzen Bildschirm. Dachte zuerst es ist die Bildschirmabschaltung vom Energiesparprofil aber er kam nicht zurück nach Tastendruck, herunterfahren mit dem Powerknopf ging auch nicht. Ich mußte den RESET drücken und danach mit dem Powerknopf abschalten und wieder einschalten. Nach dem Hochfahren hat sich Wattman dann resetted und ich mußte mein Profil neu laden.

Ich habe jeden Treiber ab 18.10.2 getestet und alle haben irgendwelche seltsamen Sachen drauf.  18.11.2 und 18.10.2 haben das nicht gemacht. In Fallout 76 habe ich weiterhin böse CTDs. Den neuen Treiber von gestern hab ich erst garnicht installiert, nachdem ich mir die Known Issues durchgelesen hatte.


----------



## drstoecker (14. Dezember 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ich hab den Eiswolf der passend für die Vega war. Also den Eiswolf mit dem 120mm Radiator.
> Das Problem kommt vom AMD Treiber, nicht von der Nvidia Seite, da ich dort keinen Treiber neu installiert habe, wohl aber den AMD Treiber
> Geht da nicht einfach desstilliertes Wasser?^^ Jetzt nochmal was kaufen für das einzufüllen, wie gesagt ich habe keine Lust mehr darauf, wenn mich die vega noch länger reizt schmeiß ich sie aus dem fenster in den Garten, dann hat es sich mit dem Drecksteil erledigt und dann kauf ich mir ne Nitro+ oder ich bau die RX 570 ein, oder meine R9 dann hat sich das Thema erledigt  Mir reicht es nämlich wirklich langsam.
> Hab jetzt wieder alles auseinander gebaut und wieder zsuammen gebaut, die Schrauben vom Eiswolf waren wieder so locker die konnte man Stellenweise von Hand raus drehen und ich hatte die noch einmal im warmen nachgezogen, das ist noch soeine Krankheit beim Eiswolf.


Ah ok hast dann only den eiswolf und besser noch den 120er. Da ist oben am Radiator eine kleine Schraube die kannste mal aufdrehen, destilliertes Wasser kannste auch nehmen. Vorher natürlich die eiswolf inkl. Vega ausbauen. 
Halte den Radiator hoch und beweg den mal hin und her(etwas schütteln) sowie die Vega. Schau ob noch was Wasser reingeht. Da sind machst du solange bis das Teil absolut voll ist.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Dezember 2018)

Hat noch wer hier ein FS2 Panel und ein FS2 Game?
Die HDR Darstellung ist seit dem neuen Treiber wirklich überragend.Vor allem Strange Brigade sieht bombastisch aus. Auch zieht das Bild derart smooth über den Screen das es eine Wonne ist.Sau geil.


----------



## drstoecker (14. Dezember 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Blaue LEDs stehen ihr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab auch noch was schönes da




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






@rally
das die schrauben nicht fest sind bei dir kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. bei mir waren die nach dem 2ten anziehen nach der aufheizphase bombenfest.


----------



## Rallyesport (14. Dezember 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Ah ok hast dann only den eiswolf und besser noch den 120er. Da ist oben am Radiator eine kleine Schraube die kannste mal aufdrehen, destilliertes Wasser kannste auch nehmen. Vorher natürlich die eiswolf inkl. Vega ausbauen.
> Halte den Radiator hoch und beweg den mal hin und her(etwas schütteln) sowie die Vega. Schau ob noch was Wasser reingeht. Da sind machst du solange bis das Teil absolut voll ist.



Gluckert jetzt nicht mehr, entweder ist er jetzt leer oder mein in aller Wut dran rumschütteln hat es gebracht^^
Wenn ich richtig Bock habe füll ich den mal, dann brauche ich aber wieder Frauchens helfende Hände, die musste eben schon das Tuch unter halten


----------



## drstoecker (15. Dezember 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Gluckert jetzt nicht mehr, entweder ist er jetzt leer oder mein in aller Wut dran rumschütteln hat es gebracht^^
> Wenn ich richtig Bock habe füll ich den mal, dann brauche ich aber wieder Frauchens helfende Hände, die musste eben schon das Tuch unter halten



du musst mit deiner hardware genauso feinfühlig umgehen wie mit deiner frau dann läufts auch.


----------



## Rallyesport (15. Dezember 2018)

Die Vega kann ich einfach raus schmeißen wenn sie nervt, das kann ich mit meinem Mädel ja nicht


----------



## Gurdi (15. Dezember 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Die Vega kann ich einfach raus schmeißen wenn sie nervt, das kann ich mit meinem Mädel ja nicht


Welche der beiden ist denn zickiger?


----------



## RX480 (15. Dezember 2018)

Profil on the fly im Overlay wechseln soll doch funzen. (meint Kintaro im Luxx #8187)
[Sammelthread] AMD RX VEGA Sammelthread + FAQ - Seite 328

Da braucht man nach Änderungen im Wattman evtl. auch nicht mehr neu Starten.
2x Valley mit Chill@60fps-Cf getestet im Anhang-VDDC wurde korrekt umgestellt ohne Reboot.
Man sieht schön, das Chill zwar hilft, aber das niedrige Setting trotzdem mehr W spart.

Er meint außerdem, das Mem-Auto bei Ihm ein mue schneller ist (gemessen mit AIDA#8185).
Werde selber erstmal bei MEM-1 bleiben.
(vllt. sind 1+2 auch erstmal nur Platzhalter für spätere Treiber, da momentan die Ergebnisse doch sehr gleich sind)


----------



## Rallyesport (15. Dezember 2018)

Also ganz klar die Vega, mein Mädel ist Gott sei dank überhaupt nicht zickig und darüber bin ich auch sehr froh


----------



## RX480 (15. Dezember 2018)

Vllt. liegts am Avatar.
BlueScreen ist halt ein schlechtes Omen.


----------



## Rallyesport (15. Dezember 2018)

Man Avatar ist aber kein Bluescreen 

So ihr Buben, beim Zocken komme ich jetzt auch auf weit über 100° am Hotspot, ich bau sie wohl mal wieder auseinander... 
Oder meint ihr ich kann es so lassen, ist zwar nicht ideal, aber drosseln tut sie ja auch nicht.
ich merke es halt nur wenn ich die Temperaturen mitlogge


----------



## RX480 (15. Dezember 2018)

Nur mal so,  50mV weniger und nen Regler links, bis Du zur Diagnose bei D+G bist. 
(ich schone meine Grakas und die laufen dann auch ewig)


----------



## Lighting-Designer (15. Dezember 2018)

100°C Hotspot hatte ich mit der LC nie, auch mit dem Eiswolf nicht. Beim Eiswolf war die Temperatur höchstens 90°C am Hotspot. Und das auch nur weil ich die langsamen NB-Eloops aufm Radiator hatte.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (15. Dezember 2018)

Leute, ich gab was lustiges (und vermutlich dummes) gemacht...^^ Ich hab jetzt ne Vega FE mit nem Vega FE-Liquid Kühler (aber nur dem 300W Bios) und ne Vega LC mit nem FE-Kühler. Will mal a weng mehr mit der FE rumspielen...^^


----------



## Gurdi (15. Dezember 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Leute, ich gab was lustiges (und vermutlich dummes) gemacht...^^ Ich hab jetzt ne Vega FE mit nem Vega FE-Liquid Kühler (aber nur dem 300W Bios) und ne Vega LC mit nem FE-Kühler. Will mal a weng mehr mit der FE rumspielen...^^



Klingt Cool 
Der FE Liquid Kühler ist der schönste auf dem gesamten Markt, über Vega/AMD hinaus.


@Rally: Naja grenzwertig würd ich sagen. Ab 100 wirds schon langsam kritisch, bei 105 drosselt die Karte.


----------



## rumpeLson (15. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab den neuen Treiber nun auch testen können. Die Lüftersteuerung wirkt tatsächlich recht buggy und mittels ODT lassen sich die Lüfter nun leider auch nicht mehr konfigurieren. Die Lösung für mich war nun vorerst die Einstellungen (Zieltemp usw.) direkt im Reg-File einzutragen.
Ansonsten bilde ich mir ein den Chiptakt bei gleicher Voltage sogar ne Spur weiter anheben zu können. Und falls der Takt zu hoch war, scheint nun auch nicht länger unbedingt das ganze System abzustürzen. Ich hatte es schon 2 mal, dass das bei absurd hohen Settings das Bild für 10 Sekunden schwarz wurde und das Spiel danach mit resetteten Settings weiterlief. Fand ich schon spannend


----------



## Dudelll (15. Dezember 2018)

@Gurdi:

Hab mir die Temperaturen mit dem neuen Treiber übrigens nochmal genauer angeschaut. Die Temps. von HotSpot etc. haben sich bei mir nicht verändert, allerdings brauch ich seit kurzem ~5% weniger Lüfterdrehzahl um die gleiche Wasser Temp. zu halten während BF V. Allerdings waren zwischen den Tagen auch 2 Windows Updates und 1 BF V Update, kann daher nicht sicher sagen ob´s wirklich am Treiber liegt. Ich teste nächste Woche nochmal systematisch beide Treiberversionen nacheinander in nem längeren Benchmark Loop. Falls das reproduzierbar ist, könnte das dafür sprechen das die Vrms mit dem neuen Treiber weniger Wärme abgeben.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Dezember 2018)

rumpeLson schrieb:


> Ich hab den neuen Treiber nun auch testen können. Die Lüftersteuerung wirkt tatsächlich recht buggy und mittels ODT lassen sich die Lüfter nun leider auch nicht mehr konfigurieren. Die Lösung für mich war nun vorerst die Einstellungen (Zieltemp usw.) direkt im Reg-File einzutragen.
> Ansonsten bilde ich mir ein den Chiptakt bei gleicher Voltage sogar ne Spur weiter anheben zu können. Und falls der Takt zu hoch war, scheint nun auch nicht länger unbedingt das ganze System abzustürzen. Ich hatte es schon 2 mal, dass das bei absurd hohen Settings das Bild für 10 Sekunden schwarz wurde und das Spiel danach mit resetteten Settings weiterlief. Fand ich schon spannend



Der Treiber tut nun wieder netter Weise nicht mehr das ganze System Freezen. Das hat jetzt schon öfters gewechselt mit den Treiberversionen. Die letzen waren aber schon ne Weile lang Freeze+Blackscreen.Mittlerweile resettet er wieder den Adrenalin, was deutlich angenehmer ist als ein Freeze samt Blackscreen.


@Dudelll: Interessant. Wäre gut wenn das mal der ein oder andere noch im Auge behalten könnte. Seltsamerweise liegt die Last aber nirgends niedriger. Weder meine Messungen an der 12V Schiene noch die ASIC Daten zeigen irgendwie eine Reduzierung auf.


----------



## Dudelll (15. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Der Treiber tut nun wieder netter Weise nicht mehr das ganze System Freezen. Das hat jetzt schon öfters gewechselt mit den Treiberversionen. Die letzen waren aber schon ne Weile lang Freeze+Blackscreen.Mittlerweile resettet er wieder den Adrenalin, was deutlich angenehmer ist als ein Freeze samt Blackscreen.
> 
> 
> @Dudelll: Interessant. Wäre gut wenn das mal der ein oder andere noch im Auge behalten könnte. Seltsamerweise liegt die Last aber nirgends niedriger. Weder meine Messungen an der 12V Schiene noch die ASIC Daten zeigen irgendwie eine Reduzierung auf.



Den PowerDraw vom PCI-E kannst du vermutlich nicht mit auslesen oder? Allerdings sollte das nicht wirklich viel sein was darüber versorgt wird. Vllt. ist mein Thermostat auch einfach Schrott und die Raum Temperatur ist tiefer als ich denke . Leider kein "analoges" Thermometer mehr rumliegen^^. Naja denke Montag komm ich dazu, innerhalb von einer Stunde soll die Raum Temp. wohl konstant bleiben.


----------



## Rallyesport (15. Dezember 2018)

So ich hatte die KArte nun nochmal komplett auseinander gehabt... 
Hab wieder alles mit neuer Wärmeleitpaste versehen und alles wieder zusammengeschustert und siehe da, Hot Spot ist immer noch auf über 100°.
Ich hab jetzt wirklich extra drauf geachtet die Paste sorgfältig zu verstreichen und hab sogar ne Ladung mehr drauf gepackt wie sonst immer, aber es ändert sich einfach nichts. 
Ich glaube mittlerweile das liegt am Eiswolf selbst, der Kühler scheint nicht 100% plan zu sein oder sonst irgendetwas. 
Ich hab jetzt sogar das gute Cooler Master Master Gel benutzt.
Noch 50mV zu reduzieren würde mir nichts bringen, ich bin schon nur bei 980mV komme so schon nicht mehr über 1500Mhz, die Leistung der Vega ist so schon in meinen Augen grenzwertig für mich in WQHD, noch weiter runter und noch mehr FPS einbüßen ist für mich nicht mehr akzeptabel.
Eher soll die im PC verrecken als das ich da noch weiter runter gehe^^ Sry aber mich kotzt das Teil langsam an, ich hab noch nie 750€ ausgegeben und mich so über etwas geärgert.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Dezember 2018)

Die  zweite 12V Schiene versorgt bei mir auch die PCI Expressports, ich messe damit also den Gesamtverbrauch der Karte inkl. meiner M2 SSD sowie einen Teil meiner Soundkarte.

@Rally: Kühler reklamieren?


----------



## Downsampler (15. Dezember 2018)

Ralleysport lies meinen Post auf Seite 840.......


----------



## Rallyesport (15. Dezember 2018)

Das währe ne option den Kühler zu reklamieren 
jetzt erst richtig gelesen Downsampler...  
Das mit den MAx Werten habe ich auch öfter, dann steht da aber was wie 1594° oder so, aber ich werde es mal so machen wie du geschrieben hast


----------



## Downsampler (15. Dezember 2018)

100% ein Auslesefehler von GPU-Z. Hab schon über 2000 Grad GPU gesehen und es hat nix gebrannt.....xD


----------



## Rallyesport (15. Dezember 2018)

So hab es jetzt mal mitgeloggt, ist leider kein Auslesefehler, über weite Strecken bleibt der Hotspot unter 100° aber dann ist er streckenweise für ein paar Sekunden langsam steigend bis auf die besagten 105° um dann aber wieder abzusinken.
Also kann man sagen der HotSpot läuft nicht dauerhaft auf 105° sondern nur für Sekunden.
Witzigerweise fällt die Temperatur sobald keine Leistung der Karte mehr gefordert ist Sekundenweise fast 30° um dann nach ca5 Sekunden die gleiche Temperatur zu haben wie der HBM und die GPU.


----------



## Dudelll (15. Dezember 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> So hab es jetzt mal mitgeloggt, ist leider kein Auslesefehler, über weite Strecken bleibt der Hotspot unter 100° aber dann ist er streckenweise für ein paar Sekunden langsam steigend bis auf die besagten 105° um dann aber wieder abzusinken.
> Also kann man sagen der HotSpot läuft nicht dauerhaft auf 105° sondern nur für Sekunden.
> Witzigerweise fällt die Temperatur sobald keine Leistung der Karte mehr gefordert ist Sekundenweise fast 30° um dann nach ca5 Sekunden die gleiche Temperatur zu haben wie der HBM und die GPU.



Könnt wirklich sein das der kühler einfach "defekt" ist und nicht Plan aufliegt. Das die temp danach so schnell fällt ist verständlich, muss ja nur noch die Wärme abtransportiert werden die da ist und es kommt nichts neues mehr nach ^^


----------



## Dudelll (15. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die  zweite 12V Schiene versorgt bei mir auch die PCI Expressports, ich messe damit also den Gesamtverbrauch der Karte inkl. meiner M2 SSD sowie einen Teil meiner Soundkarte.
> 
> @Rally: Kühler reklamieren?



Ah ok. Dann Tipp ich mal drauf das es eher der bf patch war der vllt. Die CPU weniger beansprucht o.ä.. Die Daten log ich leider nie mit.


----------



## Downsampler (15. Dezember 2018)

30 Grad Temperaturabfall in einer Sekunde. Das klingt für mich absolut nach Auslesefehler. Glaub kaum das deine Wakü so stark ist das die das so schnell wegschaffen kann.


----------



## Rallyesport (15. Dezember 2018)

Seltsamerweise schaffe ich es aber auch nicht die Karte unter 60° GPU und HBM Speicher zu drücken, selbst wenn die Lüfter auf der letzten Rille laufen ist da nichts zu machen. Vll ist auch der 120mm Radiator einfach zu klein für die hohe Abwärme der Vega. 

Anbei ein Ausschnitt der Log Datei


----------



## Dudelll (15. Dezember 2018)

Downsampler schrieb:


> 30 Grad Temperaturabfall in einer Sekunde. Das klingt für mich absolut nach Auslesefehler. Glaub kaum das deine Wakü so stark ist das die das so schnell wegschaffen kann.



Kommt nur drauf an wie viel Wärme wirklich abgeführt werden muss. Wenn ich ein Feuerzeug an und Ausschalte hab ich auch extrem hohe Temperatursprünge innerhalb von sehr kurzer Zeit. Hängt oft ja nicht von der Verlustleistung ab die von der Wakü weggeschafft wird, sondern eher davon das der Wärmetransport durch die WLP begrenzt wird. Ansonsten hätte man mit Wakü ja immer alle Temperaturen auf der Wasser Temperatur. Wenn man die Cpu mit Prime quält und dann prime beendet fällt die Temp. auch innerhalb von Sekundenbruchteilen extrem ab.


----------



## Dudelll (15. Dezember 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Seltsamerweise schaffe ich es aber auch nicht die Karte unter 60° GPU und HBM Speicher zu drücken, selbst wenn die Lüfter auf der letzten Rille laufen ist da nichts zu machen. Vll ist auch der 120mm Radiator einfach zu klein für die hohe Abwärme der Vega.
> 
> Anbei ein Ausschnitt der Log Datei



Kannst du ja leicht testen. Der Radiator begrenzt die Kühlleistung erst wenn sich das Wasser im Kreislauf thermalisiert hat. Einfach den PC ne halbe Stunde nicht benutzen, kalt starten und dann direkt die Karte belasten. Wenn die dann direkt auf 60 springt sitzt der Kühler nicht richtig bzw. du hast zu viel / zu wenig / falsch verteilte WLP.

Ab wann der Radiator nicht mehr reicht siehst du eher an der Wasser Temperatur. Mit einem kleineren Radiator steigt die Wasser Temp. einfach höher bevor sich ein Gleichgewicht einstellt, als mit mehr Kühlfläche oder stärkeren Lüftern.


----------



## Downsampler (15. Dezember 2018)

Das mit den Temperaturen find ich jetzt äußerst seltsam. Ich nehme mal an die 2 Werte vor und nach dem HotSpot mit über 100 Grad sind GPU und HBM Temp. Das kann eigentlich garnicht sein daß die im 60er Bereich sind und der HotSpot gleich daneben über 100.

Wenn der Radiator zu klein wäre, würde der schon gut Warm werden beim Benchen mit 100 Grad. Der Vorschlag mit dem kalten Einschalten ist gut. Mach das mal.

Hat die Temp mit dem vorherigen Treiber auch so rumgespackt?


----------



## Dudelll (15. Dezember 2018)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Wenn der Radiator zu klein wäre, würde der schon gut Warm werden beim Benchen mit 100 Grad. Der Vorschlag mit dem kalten Einschalten ist gut. Mach das mal.
> 
> Hat die Temp mit dem vorherigen Treiber auch so rumgespackt?



Gut warm wird der bestimmt. Würde zumindest schätzen das mit einem einzelnen 120mm Radi bei Dauerlast (>1 Stunde) auf der Vega die Wassertemp. auf min. 40° geht. Das hat aber eher was mit der generellen Verlustleistung der Vega zutun. Das der HotSpot auf über 100° geht hängt eher mit dem Kontakt zwischen Kühler und der Stelle an der die Temp. gemessen wird zusammen, bin ich zumindest sehr stark von überzeugt ; ). 

Rally hast du eigentlich nen moldet oder nen unmoldet chip?

Edit.: Hatte ein ähnliches Problem übrigens auch mal mit einem Alphacool Kühler. Den GPX von meiner alten 390 Nitro musst ich auch 3 mal neu aufsetzen. Erstesmal saß der so schlecht das ich nichtmal ins Bios gekommen bin so fix hat die Karte Notabgeschaltet, danach war Gpu Temp bei 60°, beim dritten mal mit mehr WLP und mit nachträglichem Anziehen der Schrauben auf der Rückseite um die Gpu herum lief sie dann endlich auf Wasser Temp.


----------



## Zerosix-06 (15. Dezember 2018)

Hi, also ich denke bei 120mm + Vega dürfte definitiv die Radiator Fläche ein Problem sein. Man sagst ja nicht umsonst das man etwa 100w je 120mm gut gekühlt bekommt. Und mit der Vega bist du definitiv ein gutes Stück über den 100w.
Aber natürlich schließt zu wenig Fläche nicht auch ein Problem mit dem Kühler aus, vor allem bei den Hotspot Problemen die du beschreibst.

Grüße


----------



## Downsampler (15. Dezember 2018)

Na mit gut Warm meine ich jetzt eigentlich daß man sich die Finger dran verbrennt wenn man ihn anfasst. An meiner AIO auf der 5870 ist mal vor Jahren die Pumpe kaputt gegangen. Resultat war daß die GPU auf 92 Grad aufgeheizt war und dann den Takt gedrosselt und schlußendlich abgeschaltet hat. Am Radiator hast du dir dann die Finger verbrannt, der war richtig heiß.

Die Vega 64 LE hat auch den dicken 120er Radiator. Der ist schon ausreichend. Angeblich kann man mit den 120er AIO bis zu 300 Watt kühlen, mit den dicken Radiatoren noch etwas mehr.


----------



## Rallyesport (15. Dezember 2018)

Also wenn ich den PC frisch starte und dann die Karte belaste dauert es etwas länger bis ich die Temperaturen erreiche die ich jetzt zwischen meinen Tests erreicht habe. 
Ich habe nen Moldet Chip, also er ist vergossen, also eigentlich perfekte Ausgangssituation für mich und meine Vega gute Temperaturen erreichen zu können. 
Ich hab jetzt grad mal im Bios vorbei geschaut, die Wasserpumpe läuft mit 1700 Umdrehungen, das scheint auch soweit normal zu sein. 
Ich bin jetzt wie gesagt mit meinem Latein am Ende, ich habe soweit es mir möglich war alles versucht, da ist nicht mehr rauszuholen.


----------



## Dudelll (15. Dezember 2018)

Hab übrigens seit dem Treiber Update das Problem das der Pc beim starten nicht direkt bootet. Durch den Bios post läuft er durch, danach blinkt nur noch der kleine weiße Balken in der Bildschirm Ecke und es passiert nichts, wenn ich dann den PC über den Reset Knopf nochmal starte bootet er aber ohne weitere Probleme und läuft dann auch.


----------



## Dudelll (15. Dezember 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Also wenn ich den PC frisch starte und dann die Karte belaste dauert es etwas länger bis ich die Temperaturen erreiche die ich jetzt zwischen meinen Tests erreicht habe.
> Ich habe nen Moldet Chip, also er ist vergossen, also eigentlich perfekte Ausgangssituation für mich und meine Vega gute Temperaturen erreichen zu können.
> Ich hab jetzt grad mal im Bios vorbei geschaut, die Wasserpumpe läuft mit 1700 Umdrehungen, das scheint auch soweit normal zu sein.
> Ich bin jetzt wie gesagt mit meinem Latein am Ende, ich habe soweit es mir möglich war alles versucht, da ist nicht mehr rauszuholen.



Ah ok das ist interessant. Auf wieviel Rpm läuft der Lüfter auf dem Radi denn eigentlich? Und was für einer ist das?


----------



## Downsampler (15. Dezember 2018)

Hast du die Pumpe gedrosselt? Wenn ja dann lass die mal auf 100% laufen.


----------



## Rallyesport (15. Dezember 2018)

Das sind zwei Lüfter in push-pull Anordnung und zwar die originalen Dünsendinger die beim Eiswolf dabei waren. 
Die Lüfter sind über Y Kabel mit der Vega verbunden und Laut Wattman drehen die dann unter Volllast mit 1700 Umdrehungen.



Downsampler schrieb:


> Hast du die Pumpe gedrosselt? Wenn ja dann lass die mal auf 100% laufen.



Die Pumpe steckt auf dem AIO Anschluss von meinem Board, der sollte normal immer 12V liefern.


----------



## Dudelll (15. Dezember 2018)

Ok Push Pull 1700Rpm ist ja eigentlich schon ordentlich. Der Radiator ist aber kein Slim oder? Kenn mich bei den Aio Dingern nicht wirklich aus.

Dumme Frage: Die Lüfter pusten in die gleiche Richtung oder ^^


----------



## Downsampler (15. Dezember 2018)

Hmm. Du hast den neuen Treiber vom 14. Dez installiert und seitdem diese Fehler?


----------



## Rallyesport (15. Dezember 2018)

Also der Radiator ist relativ dick, also die, die normalerweise bei den 120mm CPU AIO dabei sind sind dünner. 
Die pusten auch beide in die gleiche Richtung, aus dem Gehäuse raus^^ 

Ich hab nach dem Update am 14. Dez erst wieder danach geschaut, das hatte den Grund da man ja jetzt für alle P States die Spannung Manuell eintragen muss bei einer Übertaktung und ich das mal auf gut Glück versucht hatte da ich ja keine Werte kenne die dort richtig sind.
Zumindest ist meine Spannung bei P7 geringer wie die voreingestellte bei p5 oder so war^^ Und ich musste ja schauen ob alles stabil läuft und ich da durch die Benchmarks komme.
Da ist es mir halt aufgefallen. Ich spiele ja normal kein GPU-Z sondern momentan Bf1 oder Kingdome Come


----------



## Downsampler (15. Dezember 2018)

Und auf die Idee, den alten Treiber wieder herzunehmen und gegenzutesten bist du noch nicht gekommen?


----------



## Lighting-Designer (15. Dezember 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Das sind zwei Lüfter in push-pull Anordnung und zwar die originalen Dünsendinger die beim Eiswolf dabei waren.
> Die Lüfter sind über Y Kabel mit der Vega verbunden und Laut Wattman drehen die dann unter Volllast mit 1700 Umdrehungen.



Wie zur Hölle hast du es geschafft den GPU-Kühler (Eiswolf) zu montieren wenn am Lüfteranschluss ein Stecker eingesteckt ist? Wenn ich das gemacht hab lag der Kühler (Eiswolf) bei den Spannungswandlern nicht richtig auf. Ich hab die dann übers Mainboard gesteuert damit alles richtig aufliegt.


----------



## Rallyesport (15. Dezember 2018)

Doch aber das ist für mich ein Haufen Arbeit und ich hab dazu momentan nicht den Nerv, 
ich nutze den PC nebenbei auch als Faltrechner für Folding @ Home und betreibe zu diesem Zweck eine GTX 1060 Referenz als Falktkarte.
Seit ungefähr zwei oder drei Updates vom Radeon Treiber funktioniert danach die GTX nicht mehr und ich muss dort auch den Treiber wechseln, dann wieder den Radeon Treiber wechseln, die Slots neu erstellen, damit dann beide Karten, oder wie momentan zumindest die GTX 1060 faltet.
Da eine WU unter umständen bis zu einem halben Tag dauert muss ich dann halt immer warten bis die fertig gerechnet ist, das kann aber auch dann schon spät am Abend sein,oder früh am Morgen, da hab ich dann auch nicht immer Lust mich an das ganze gelumps zu setzen.
Zu allem überfluss ist ab Montag mein Urlaub zu Ende und da hab ich schon dreimal keine Lust mich damit auseinander zu setzen, dann will ich wenn ich morgens von der Arbeit komme noch ne Runde spielen und dann ins Bett gehen.
Heute steht auch was anderes auf dem Plan, das heißt ich bin nachher nicht Zuhause, der einzige Tag an dem ich dazu kommen könnte ist morgen, wenn ich Lust habe werd ich mich da mal dran setzen, aber versprechen kann ich nichts.



Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Wie zur Hölle hast du es geschafft den GPU-Kühler (Eiswolf) zu montieren wenn am Lüfteranschluss ein Stecker eingesteckt ist? Wenn ich das gemacht hab lag der Kühler (Eiswolf) bei den Spannungswandlern nicht richtig auf. Ich hab die dann übers Mainboard gesteuert damit alles richtig aufliegt.


Das geht die Karte ist zwar dann verzogen, aber nur am hinteren Ende, die Spawas haben noch Kontakt über die Kühlpads mit der Backplate. 
Steuerung über Mainboard ist keine Option, eher baue ich sie dann wieder auf Referenz um.


----------



## drstoecker (15. Dezember 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Man Avatar ist aber kein Bluescreen
> 
> So ihr Buben, beim Zocken komme ich jetzt auch auf weit über 100° am Hotspot, ich bau sie wohl mal wieder auseinander...
> Oder meint ihr ich kann es so lassen, ist zwar nicht ideal, aber drosseln tut sie ja auch nicht.
> ich merke es halt nur wenn ich die Temperaturen mitlogge


Wo sitzt der Radiator im Gehäuse?
lass die Pumpe und Lüfter mal auf 100% laufen.
vermute echt das du den kühler nicht richtig montiert hast , weil wenn der erstmal richtig montiert ist machste den nicht mehr runter was du ja schon einige mal getan hast.


Zerosix-06 schrieb:


> Hi, also ich denke bei 120mm + Vega dürfte definitiv die Radiator Fläche ein Problem sein. Man sagst ja nicht umsonst das man etwa 100w je 120mm gut gekühlt bekommt. Und mit der Vega bist du definitiv ein gutes Stück über den 100w.
> Aber natürlich schließt zu wenig Fläche nicht auch ein Problem mit dem Kühler aus, vor allem bei den Hotspot Problemen die du beschreibst.
> 
> Grüße


Der radi reicht aus, bei mir lief die Karte Stock knapp unter 50grad gpu Temp, hbm/hs dürften rund 20grad drüber gewesen sein müsste ich mal nachschauen aber irgendwo hatte ich dazu mal was gepostet.


Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Wie zur Hölle hast du es geschafft den GPU-Kühler (Eiswolf) zu montieren wenn am Lüfteranschluss ein Stecker eingesteckt ist? Wenn ich das gemacht hab lag der Kühler (Eiswolf) bei den Spannungswandlern nicht richtig auf. Ich hab die dann übers Mainboard gesteuert damit alles richtig aufliegt.


Das sollte auch nicht funktionieren, denke da hat sich @rally verschrieben.


----------



## drstoecker (15. Dezember 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Doch aber das ist für mich ein Haufen Arbeit und ich hab dazu momentan nicht den Nerv,
> ich nutze den PC nebenbei auch als Faltrechner für Folding @ Home und betreibe zu diesem Zweck eine GTX 1060 Referenz als Falktkarte.
> Seit ungefähr zwei oder drei Updates vom Radeon Treiber funktioniert danach die GTX nicht mehr und ich muss dort auch den Treiber wechseln, dann wieder den Radeon Treiber wechseln, die Slots neu erstellen, damit dann beide Karten, oder wie momentan zumindest die GTX 1060 faltet.
> Da eine WU unter umständen bis zu einem halben Tag dauert muss ich dann halt immer warten bis die fertig gerechnet ist, das kann aber auch dann schon spät am Abend sein,oder früh am Morgen, da hab ich dann auch nicht immer Lust mich an das ganze gelumps zu setzen.
> ...


So hohe temps hatte ich übrigends am Anfang als die backplate nicht richtig auflag, na klingelt was bei dir?


----------



## Rallyesport (15. Dezember 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Wo sitzt der Radiator im Gehäuse?
> lass die Pumpe und Lüfter mal auf 100% laufen.
> vermute echt das du den kühler nicht richtig montiert hast , weil wenn der erstmal richtig montiert ist machste den nicht mehr runter was du ja schon einige mal getan hast.
> 
> ...



Der Test mit 100% brachte keine Besserung, Pumpe läuft seit gestern eh auf 100% 
Die Lüfter werden über die KArte gesteuert, da hab ich mich nicht verschrieben, das habe ich genau so gemacht.


----------



## Rallyesport (15. Dezember 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> So hohe temps hatte ich übrigends am Anfang als die backplate nicht richtig auflag, na klingelt was bei dir?



Also die Backplate liegt aber plan auf so gut es halt beim Eiswolf geht, die Verarbeitungsqualität ist echt unterirdisch bei dem Ding.


----------



## Downsampler (15. Dezember 2018)

Haha.  Du solltest den Titel "Platinenverbieger" bekommen über deinem Forumsbildchen.


----------



## drstoecker (15. Dezember 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Also die Backplate liegt aber plan auf so gut es halt beim Eiswolf geht, die Verarbeitungsqualität ist echt unterirdisch bei dem Ding.


Die Pumpe sollte dann auf rund 3000u/min laufen prüf das mal und die backplate richtig zu montieren ist schon etwas umständlich und nur mit etwas Geschick/Aufwand mgl.
wo sitzt der radi?


----------



## DerLachs (15. Dezember 2018)

Hat noch jemand das Problem, dass der Monitor ab dem Start von Windows kein Bild anzeigt? Ins BIOS komme ich ganz normal und plötzlich ist das Bild weg. Wenn ich den Monitor dann aus- und wieder einschalte, höre ich den "USB Sound" und das Bild wird normal angezeigt. Ich habe ein neues System und kann deshalb nicht genau sagen, ob es seit dem neuen Treiber auftritt. In einem anderen PC mit einem älteren Treiber gab es keine Probleme, deshalb tippe ich auf die Windows-Installation oder den Treiber.

Außerdem funktioniert die Lüftersteuerung beim Wattmann noch nicht richtig. Ich kann eine Lüfterkurve festlegen, aber diese bleibt aktiv, auch wenn ich den Wattman zurücksetze bzw. Zero Fan Mode wieder aktiviere.


----------



## Dudelll (15. Dezember 2018)

Auch wenn es so aussieht das die Backplate und der Kühler grade sitzen kann es sein das die Druckpunkte wegen dem Lüfter Stecker jetzt woanders liegen. Welchen Einfluss das genau auf die Lage und den Anpressdruck von dem Kühler auf das Gpu Package hat kann man evtl. so mit dem Auge nicht einfach sehen, da reichen teilweise auch schon mm damit der Kühler nicht richtig fest sitzt.

Falls du es nochmal testen solltest versuch mal den Kühler zu montieren und die Lüfter auf dem Mobo anzustecken und nicht auf der Karte.

@DerLachs : Teste doch einfach mal einen Treiber eine Version älter und schau ob das Problem damit behoben wird. Wäre denk ich das einfachste was man zur Fehlersuche machen könnte.


----------



## Rallyesport (15. Dezember 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Die Pumpe sollte dann auf rund 3000u/min laufen prüf das mal und die backplate richtig zu montieren ist schon etwas umständlich und nur mit etwas Geschick/Aufwand mgl.
> wo sitzt der radi?



Die Pumpe macht nur max 1700 Umdrehungen angeschlossen am AIO Anschluss vom Board??? 

Der Radiator sitzt hinten am Gehäuse ausserhalb, da wo bei meinem Lian Li der vorgesehene Platz ist für einen 120mm Radiator zu verbauen, wo anders ist auch kein Platz im Gehäuse.


----------



## Rallyesport (15. Dezember 2018)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Auch wenn es so aussieht das die Backplate und der Kühler grade sitzen kann es sein das die Druckpunkte wegen dem Lüfter Stecker jetzt woanders liegen. Welchen Einfluss das genau auf die Lage und den Anpressdruck von dem Kühler auf das Gpu Package hat kann man evtl. so mit dem Auge nicht einfach sehen, da reichen teilweise auch schon mm damit der Kühler nicht richtig fest sitzt.
> 
> Falls du es nochmal testen solltest versuch mal den Kühler zu montieren und die Lüfter auf dem Mobo anzustecken und nicht auf der Karte.
> 
> @DerLachs : Teste doch einfach mal einen Treiber eine Version älter und schau ob das Problem damit behoben wird. Wäre denk ich das einfachste was man zur Fehlersuche machen könnte.



Die Lüfter über das MoBo zu steuern ist keine Option, entweder sie laufen zu langsam oder zu laut  im Idle.
Dann baue ich wie gesagt wieder alles auf Referenz um und sobald ich ein gutes Angebot sehe kauf ich mir ne andere Karte, die Nitro kann ich mir auch abschminken die ist zu dick und da ich ja die Soundkarte und direkt darunter noch ne2. Graka verbaut habe wird es dann wohl was in die Richtung RTX 1070 werden.
Free Sync funzt ja eh nicht, von daher kein großer Verlust.


----------



## Dudelll (15. Dezember 2018)

Kannst du übers mobo keine Lüfterkurve anlegen bei dir ?

Oft kann man die sogar auch übers mobo mit der gpu temp regeln.


----------



## Rallyesport (15. Dezember 2018)

Nein die AMD Boards sind genau so eine Frechheit bei den ganzen Herstellern, Board für 200€ nichtmal einen Knopf für Clear CMOS an Bord...
Ich kann die Lüfterkurve nur an die CPU Temperatur koppeln, nicht Zielführend bei der Vega da meißt die CPU dümpelt und die Vega heizt. 
Dazu kommt das alle Anschlüße auf dem Board benutzt sind durch die Gehäuselüfter. 
Das währe alles nur bastlerei, ich will nen PC haben der 24/ im Bedarfsfall ohne mein Zutun läuft unter allen nur möglichen Bedingungen, ich hab hier ein 2000€ Teil stehen was nur Probleme macht und zu 99% schuld ist das die Vega mit dem beschissenen Eiswolf. 
Eigentlich verleidet das mir sogar das zocken, ich hätte meine R9 290 damals drin lassen sollen und bei Full HD bleiben, damit hatte ich keine Probleme.


----------



## DerLachs (15. Dezember 2018)

Dudelll schrieb:


> @DerLachs : Teste doch einfach mal einen Treiber eine Version älter und schau ob das Problem damit behoben wird. Wäre denk ich das einfachste was man zur Fehlersuche machen könnte.


Ich dachte mir, dass das vielleicht ein bekannter Bug ist und habe deshalb gefragt. Mit dem 18.11.2 gibt es das Problem nicht mehr.


----------



## Dudelll (15. Dezember 2018)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Ich dachte mir, dass das vielleicht ein bekannter Bug ist und habe deshalb gefragt. Mit dem 18.11.2 gibt es das Problem nicht mehr.



Gibt einige bekannte Bugs zu dem neuen, weiß aber nicht ob da jetzt explizit das was du bemerkt hast dabei ist, wurde halt recht viel geändert mit der Dezember Version da kommt sowas mal vor ^^

@Rally: würd mich auch tierisch nerven, durchaus nachvollziehbar. Naja wenn alles nix hilft bekommt man die Vega als ref ja noch ganz gut über Ebay weg.


----------



## Rallyesport (15. Dezember 2018)

So ich habe jetzt mal nochmal den PC auseinander gehabt und den Pumpenstecker von dem AIO Anschluss zum Pump+ Anschluss gewechselt. 
Die Pumpe läuft mit Max 1700 Umdrehungen, da ist nicht mehr zu machen, soweit ich weiß liefern diese beiden Anschlüsse immer maximale Leistung, steuern kann ich da nämlich nichts.


----------



## drstoecker (15. Dezember 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Die Pumpe macht nur max 1700 Umdrehungen angeschlossen am AIO Anschluss vom Board???
> 
> Der Radiator sitzt hinten am Gehäuse ausserhalb, da wo bei meinem Lian Li der vorgesehene Platz ist für einen 120mm Radiator zu verbauen, wo anders ist auch kein Platz im Gehäuse.


Setz dem Anschluss mal auf 100%, 1700 ist nicht Max.
mach das Seitenteil deines Gehäuses auch mal ab.


----------



## Rallyesport (15. Dezember 2018)

Ich kann da nix hochsetzen, die aio Anschlüsse sind nicht regelbar. Oder gibt es noch ne andere Möglichkeit bei asus die Lüfter zu steuern außer q fan control?

So musste mich mal fertig machen, ich muss gleich auf einen Geburtstag.
Ich hab jetzt mal noch ein mal geschaut, es gibt ein Untermenü im Bios da kann ich die Werte für die AIO einstellen, das bringt aber nichts leider, egal was ich da eingebe die Maximale Drehzahl hat sich auf 1725 Umdrehungen erhöht, das wars dann aber auch. 
Und alles wieder gekoppelt an CPU Temperatur, das kann man nicht frei wählen scheinbar... 
Beim Zusammenbau der Vega ist mir nur nochmal aufgefallen, das der Eiswolf scheinbar den PCI ANschluss etwas verzieht, aber egal wie man die Backplate da drauf montiert es erscheint immer dieses Fehlerbild. 
Gurdi Dr. wollen wir uns vll mal morgen Abend in Discord, oder TS treffen und das ganze mal besprechen, ich hab echt keine Ahnung mehr wie ich hier soll weiter vorgehen.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Dezember 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ich kann da nix hochsetzen, die aio Anschlüsse sind nicht regelbar. Oder gibt es noch ne andere Möglichkeit bei asus die Lüfter zu steuern außer q fan control?



Von PWM auf DC gewechselt oder umgekehrt?


----------



## Rallyesport (15. Dezember 2018)

Hab ich gerade jetzt mal noch gemacht, hat aber auch keine Auswirkung auf die Drehzahl... Hab da überall 100 eingetragen und bei der CPU Temperatur als Max Wert 40° , normal sollte die Pumpe so immer auf 100% laufen, da die CPU nie unter 40° kommt und selbst wenn, ich hab ja bei minimaler Drehzahl ja auch 100% eingegeben...
Morgen Mittag wenn ich wieder so mehr oder weniger Fit bin baue ich sie noch ein mal auseinander und mache noch nen Tacken mehr Wärmeleitpaste drauf und dann schau ich mal, wenns dann immer noch nicht besser ist dann weiß ich es auch nicht mehr aber wirklich dann, dann bin ich am Ende^^


----------



## Gurdi (15. Dezember 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Hab ich gerade jetzt mal noch gemacht, hat aber auch keine Auswirkung auf die Drehzahl... Hab da überall 100 eingetragen und bei der CPU Temperatur als Max Wert 40° , normal sollte die Pumpe so immer auf 100% laufen, da die CPU nie unter 40° kommt und selbst wenn, ich hab ja bei minimaler Drehzahl ja auch 100% eingegeben...
> Morgen Mittag wenn ich wieder so mehr oder weniger Fit bin baue ich sie noch ein mal auseinander und mache noch nen Tacken mehr Wärmeleitpaste drauf und dann schau ich mal, wenns dann immer noch nicht besser ist dann weiß ich es auch nicht mehr aber wirklich dann, dann bin ich am Ende^^



Dann nimm auch die Stecker raus, notfalls kannst du immer noch nachher ne kleine Lüftersteuerung installieren.


----------



## drstoecker (15. Dezember 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Hab ich gerade jetzt mal noch gemacht, hat aber auch keine Auswirkung auf die Drehzahl... Hab da überall 100 eingetragen und bei der CPU Temperatur als Max Wert 40° , normal sollte die Pumpe so immer auf 100% laufen, da die CPU nie unter 40° kommt und selbst wenn, ich hab ja bei minimaler Drehzahl ja auch 100% eingegeben...
> Morgen Mittag wenn ich wieder so mehr oder weniger Fit bin baue ich sie noch ein mal auseinander und mache noch nen Tacken mehr Wärmeleitpaste drauf und dann schau ich mal, wenns dann immer noch nicht besser ist dann weiß ich es auch nicht mehr aber wirklich dann, dann bin ich am Ende^^


Lass uns morgen mal quatschen bevor du die Karte wieder zerlegst, am besten über Handy/WhatsApp wg Fotos. Schick mir ne pn wenn du Zeit hast, Gurdi natürlich auch.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (15. Dezember 2018)

Vega 56 für 330€ im Mindstar... 100 Stück. Und auch ne 590 für 239€^^


----------



## Gurdi (15. Dezember 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Lass uns morgen mal quatschen bevor du die Karte wieder zerlegst, am besten über Handy/WhatsApp wg Fotos. Schick mir ne pn wenn du Zeit hast, Gurdi natürlich auch.



Ich denke du bist da der richtig Mann für aufgrund deiner Vorerfahrung mit dem Kühler. Bei Fragen helfe ich aber natürlich gerne 
Du schöne an Probleme ist das gute Gefühl dabei wenn man es selbst behoben hat. Hab gerade eben mit viel Aufwand die Tastatur von meinem Convertibel wieder an laufen bekommen. Das Gerät wird eh nächstes Jahr  abgestoßen und mit dem Touch wäre ich auch notdürftig klar gekommen. Aber der Verkaufswert von dem Gerät wäre ohne Tastatur gegen Null gegangen. Ich freu mich mal wieder wie ein Schneekönig 



Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Vega 56 für 330€ im Mindstar... 100 Stück. Und auch ne 590 für 239€^^



Ich kann die Gigabyte wie gesagt sehr empfehlen, die Karte hat mich positiv überrascht. Vor allem die sehr guten HotSpot und VRM Werte.


----------



## RX480 (15. Dezember 2018)

@Ralleysport
Hier wird seitenweise über Deine Temps der Kopf geschüttelt, ohne das Du mal zeigst, was für ein Setting Du hast !?

Wieviel W muss denn der 120er wegschaffen ?
Hast Du ein Push+Pull ?

Das wären die Basics aus meiner Sicht. Deswegen auch mein Vorschlag 50mV weniger !

Bei zu hoher Gesamtlast schaffts der Radi net und beim nächsten Auseinanderbau ist die WLP wieder nur furztrockene Krümel,
wie bereits vor Wochen von Dir beschrieben.


----------



## RX480 (15. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich kann die Gigabyte wie gesagt sehr empfehlen, die Karte hat mich positiv überrascht. Vor allem die sehr guten HotSpot und VRM Werte.



Wäre schön wenn noch mehr User über die GB berichten würden. Nach meinem Gefühl immer unter Wert gehandelt. Bei Igor sah das Review ja auch gut aus.
Sicher bei der56+64 ne Alternative, sofern man nicht Tabula Rasa machen möchte.


----------



## Gerry1984 (15. Dezember 2018)

Ich bekomm meine Gigabyte Vega 56 ja nächste Woche, das Mindstar Angebot war einfach zu gut 

Anfangs will ich die eigentlich nur auf möglichst wenig Energieverbrauch optimieren, da ich noch mein FullHD 60Hz Monitor hab, im Frühjahr kommt dann WQHD 144Hz und dann müssen der Vega auch Beine gemacht werden  werd wohl auch noch ne WaKü verbauen


----------



## togglebit (15. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Dann nimm auch die Stecker raus, notfalls kannst du immer noch nachher ne kleine Lüftersteuerung installieren.



Also ich hatte die Lüfter auch erst so an der Karte angestöpselt. Die war dann zwar hinten etwas (Grenzwertig) Krumm aber es ging.
Nun hab ich, da ich wegen den fehlenden Löchern für die Montage des Eiswolfs eh am bohren war, einfach ein 12er Loch durch das
Ding gebohrt. Nun ist alles gerade
Von der Temperatur hat das allerdings nichts geändert.

Ich hab zwischen GPU und Hotspot trotz molded Package und 3maligem WLP-Wechsel bei 220W ASIC 20 kelvin
und bei 260 W ASIC 30 kelvin Delta. Ich könnte darüber also die Leistung bestimmen

Jetzt wo ich gelesen hab dass der HotSpot auch ausserhalb des Package liegen kann bin ich am überlegen
ob ich die Backplate hinter dem Interposer aussäge. Ist bei der Referenz ja auch offen.

Ansonsten muss ich sagen dass ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Eiswolf bin (240er).
Hält die Karte mit den 2 Noctuas wuderbar leise bei 60C und max 80C Hotspot.
Da war meine Nitro wesentlich lauter (plus abartiges Spulenfiepen)


----------



## Gurdi (15. Dezember 2018)

Ich wollte das auch nochmal etwas näher untersuchen. Ich denke man könnte den HotSpot über die Rückseite weiter runter kühlen. Ich hab noch ein paar alte Grafikkarten unten rumfliegen, mal sehn ob ich nen kleinen Alublock finde der auf den Ausschnitt hinter dem Chip passen würde, dann bapp ich den einfach mal mit nem großen WLPad dran.


----------



## Dudelll (15. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich wollte das auch nochmal etwas näher untersuchen. Ich denke man könnte den HotSpot über die Rückseite weiter runter kühlen. Ich hab noch ein paar alte Grafikkarten unten rumfliegen, mal sehn ob ich nen kleinen Alublock finde der auf den Ausschnitt hinter dem Chip passen würde, dann bapp ich den einfach mal mit nem großen WLPad dran.



Falls das klappt wäre das ne coole Sache. *pun not intended*


----------



## togglebit (15. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich wollte das auch nochmal etwas näher untersuchen. Ich denke man könnte den HotSpot über die Rückseite weiter runter kühlen. Ich hab noch ein paar alte Grafikkarten unten rumfliegen, mal sehn ob ich nen kleinen Alublock finde der auf den Ausschnitt hinter dem Chip passen würde, dann bapp ich den einfach mal mit nem großen WLPad dran.



Mach mal. Dan weiß ich ob es sich lohnt die Säge auzupacken


----------



## RX480 (15. Dezember 2018)

Very Nice von togglebit zusammengefasst:
Schön, das mal Einer auch Was zu den W schreibt und den Zusammenhang zum starken Hotspot-Delta herstellt.
Sicher gibt es dann auch noch konstr. Unterschiede bei den verschiedenen Herstellern. Da könnte man sicher auch mal einen Input von den h2o-Customs gebrauchen,
was aktuell am Besten für den Hotspot funzt.

Bei Morpheus gab es z.T. auch Berichte über einen Wärmestau zw. Backplate und Graka, was zu höherer Hotspottemp. führte.
Da hatte dann der User ohne Backplate bessere Temps.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (16. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich kann die Gigabyte wie gesagt sehr empfehlen, die Karte hat mich positiv überrascht. Vor allem die sehr guten HotSpot und VRM Werte.



Ohne meinen Anwalt sag ich nichts 

*Edit* mein Anwalt rät mir nichts zu sagen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Dezember 2018)

> Bei Morpheus gab es z.T. auch Berichte über einen Wärmestau zw. Backplate und Graka, was zu höherer Hotspottemp. führte.
> Da hatte dann der User ohne Backplate bessere Temps.



Meine läuft mit Backplate wunderbar, die WLPads haben aber glaube ich nicht viel gebracht.
Leider habe ich aktuell keinen Kühlblock mehr der passen würde, hab nur noch vom Morpheus, hab aber keine Lust da ein gefrickel drauf zu machen,wenn die mir da umkippen und was briken ist essig mit meiner Vega.
Mal sehn ob ich im Netz was finde, werde berichten wenn was bei raus kommt.

Edit: Kühlkörper bestellt, werde nächste Woche berichten obs was bringt.


----------



## Rallyesport (16. Dezember 2018)

So bin nun wieder zurück und hab ein paar Bier im Kopf man möge mir meine Fehler verzeihen^^
Ich habe die beiden beiligenden Lüfter in push-pull Konfiguration Montiert. 
Anbei ein Screenshot aus dem Wattman, ich fahre sehr konservative Werte, normal sollte ich mit meiner Karte viel aggressivere Werte ohne Probleme fahren können, das konnte ich sogar mit der Referenzkühlung, die hat die Karte besser gekühlt (aber auch lauter)
Ich habe ein Moldet Chip.


----------



## RX480 (16. Dezember 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ich habe die beiden beiligenden Lüfter in push-pull Konfiguration Montiert.
> Anbei ein Screenshot aus dem Wattman, ich fahre sehr konservative Werte...



MoinMoin, das P+P ist gut. Dein Lüfter dreht bestimmt auch genug auf, evtl. ein mue zu spät, wg. der Diff. GPU/Hotspot. 
Denke mal der Lüfter geht leider nach der GPU.
Konservativ  ist Dein Setting allerdings nicht. Du hast garantiert teilweise ne VDDC von knapp 1,0V und 240W+/-X. 
(die HBM/Uncore 985mV boosten die VDDC meist nach oben) 
Nehm mal bitte die HBM-Spannung und P6 auf 950mV runter und als HBM-Takt dürfte 1020 dazu passen.

Da wird die VDDC deutlich runter gehen.(sowie der eff. Takt ca. 20Mhz+20W+Temp-X) Evtl. kannst Du P7 dafür etwas anheben auf 1612.
Vllt. kommst Du dann in den Bereich, wo der Hotspot nur noch 20..25°C wärmer als die GPU/HBM ist.

Falls das Ganze funktioniert hat kann man auch mal HBM 1000mV nehmen, weil da dann die VDDC eher Richtung 0,95V geht, wenn man 
P6=935mV und P7=956mV dazunimmt. (P7-Takt ca. 1592+X)
Das hätte den Vorteil, das der HBM auch höher takten kann. (1050+X)


----------



## gaussmath (16. Dezember 2018)

Mal ne dumme Frage: wo finde ich die Recording Funktionalität im neuen Treiber??

Edit: Hab's gefunden. Bin noch nicht ganz wach... 

Ach Leute. Warum nicht Englisch, warum keine Frametimes?


```
GPU-AUSLASTUNG,GPU-SCLK,GPU-MCLK,GPU-TEMP.,GPU-VRAM-AUSLASTUNG,FPS,CPU-AUSLASTUNG,RAM-AUSLASTUNG
0,1240,1600,33.2791,0.93,35.7907,14.5116,7.3
0,1240,1600,33,0.93,39,14,7.3
0,1240,1600,33,0.93,40,14,7.3
0,1240,1600,33,0.93,38,14,7.3
0,1240,1600,33,0.93,37,17,7.3
0,1240,1600,33,0.93,35,18,7.3
0,1240,1600,34,0.93,34,22,7.3
0,1240,1600,34,0.93,35,15,7.3
0,1240,1600,33,0.93,34,16,7.3
0,1240,1600,33,0.93,35,16,7.3
0,1240,1600,33,0.93,33,14,7.3
0,1240,1600,33,0.93,32,10,7.3
0,1240,1600,33,0.93,34,15,7.3
0,1240,1600,33,0.93,36,15,7.3
0,1240,1600,33,0.93,36,19,7.3
0,1240,1600,33,0.93,33,19,7.3
0,1240,1600,34,0.93,36,14,7.3
0,1240,1600,34,0.93,38,13,7.3
0,1240,1600,34,0.93,37,14,7.3
0,1240,1600,34,0.93,38,14,7.3
0,1240,1600,34,0.93,37,12,7.3
0,1240,1600,34,0.93,35,15,7.3
...
```

Lol, das Treiber Frontend ist gerade abgeschmiert. Einfach wech das Ding...


----------



## Dudelll (16. Dezember 2018)

Gibt's im overlay nicht ne frametime Messung jetzt, also unter dem game optimierungs Punkt oder wie der heißt? Oder nimmt der die da wirklich nur paar Sekunden auf und speichert die nicht ?


----------



## gaussmath (16. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin jetzt bei den Globalen Settings. Den Sample-Intervallen hätte man mal ne Einheit gönnen können. Und warum wurde alles auf Krampf übersetzt?

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das Format supporten soll?! Ich würde den Leuten erstmal weiterhin zu OCAT raten.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Dezember 2018)

Ja zum messen von Benchmarks taugt das noch nicht wirklich was. Mal schaun ob es brauchbare Werte überhaupt ausgiebt oder diese verfälscht.


----------



## gaussmath (16. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe die Güte der Werte jetzt gar nicht verglichen. Das Format wird aber stressig, wegen der Übesetzungen. Ich müsste vorwärts rückwärts lokalisieren. Da habe ich kein Bock drauf.

Die GPU-Auslastung, der für mich interessanteste Wert bei der Geschichte, wird gar nicht überwacht, ist immer 0. Ein Bug?!


----------



## Dudelll (16. Dezember 2018)

Ok die FrameTime Messung gibts irgendwie nur im Overlay unter GameAdvisor. Er misst dann leider nur 2 Minuten und die Daten speichern kann man scheinbar auch nicht. Irgendwie nicht logisch warums die Funktion nicht auch in die normale Performance Überwachung geschafft hat, wenn Sie ja scheinbar implementiert ist : P


----------



## Gurdi (16. Dezember 2018)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Ok die FrameTime Messung gibts irgendwie nur im Overlay unter GameAdvisor. Er misst dann leider nur 2 Minuten und die Daten speichern kann man scheinbar auch nicht. Irgendwie nicht logisch warums die Funktion nicht auch in die normale Performance Überwachung geschafft hat, wenn Sie ja scheinbar implementiert ist : P



Ja das sehe ich auch so.


----------



## gaussmath (16. Dezember 2018)

Hat die GPU-Auslastung bei euch einen vernünftigen Wert?? Ich habe ja nur einen 2400G.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Dezember 2018)

Bei mir ja, aber dafür steht CPU Auslastung auf 0


----------



## gaussmath (16. Dezember 2018)

Haha, einen Tod muss man also sterben... 

Sollen wir mal ne Liste mit Bugs/Vorschlägen fertig machen und an AMD schicken? Hat einer den Kontakt zum Support? Auf GitHub sind keine Entwickler des Treiberteams unterwegs, glaube ich.

Gibt's einen Treiberthread??


----------



## Dunnlock (16. Dezember 2018)

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, das wenn ich VSR eingeschaltet habe und auf 4K von 2K gehe die GPU mit 1,1 bis 1,15V befeuert wird obwohl nur 950mv eingestellt sind:
Gehe ich zurück auf 2K bleibt die GPU bei 950mV.

@Gurdi kann es sein das du die Heizung in deinem Zockerstübchen aus hast und die Vega es nicht mehr schafft den Raum aufzuheizen und sie deshalb kühler ist?


----------



## Gurdi (16. Dezember 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Haha, einen Tod muss man also sterben...
> 
> Sollen wir mal ne Liste mit Bugs/Vorschlägen fertig machen und an AMD schicken? Hat einer den Kontakt zum Support? Auf GitHub sind keine Entwickler des Treiberteams unterwegs, glaube ich.
> 
> Gibt's einen Treiberthread??



Sinnvoll wäre es , nur wohin leiten?


----------



## Dudelll (16. Dezember 2018)

Gibt ein direkt Formular mit dem du Bugs berichten kannst, den Link hab ich leider grad nicht, sollte man aber im Reddit oder auf der HP finden. Ansonsten einfach im Reddit TechSupport Thread melden. Hab fürs erste mal die Automatische Datenübermittlung vom Treiber angestellt und Crash meinen PC mit den Auto OC/UV Geschichten paar mal, vllt. wird das ja auch mit übermittelt ^^

Die Überwachungsparameter funktionieren alle vernünftig bei mir.

AMD Issue Reporting Form


----------



## gaussmath (16. Dezember 2018)

Ein paar Entwickler von AMD sind auf GitHub kontaktierbar. Man könnte den mal ne PN schicken. Das Standardvorgehen mit Supportformular/-anfrage ist ziemlich zäh könnte ich mir vorstellen.


----------



## Dudelll (16. Dezember 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ein paar Entwickler von AMD sind auf GitHub kontaktierbar. Man könnte den mal ne PN schicken. Das Standardvorgehen mit Supportformular/-anfrage ist ziemlich zäh könnte ich mir vorstellen.



Ja das stimmt, aber man muss in dem Formular nicht alles ausfüllen um es abschicken zu können. Und man kann in dem Info Text auch einfach mehrere Probleme aufzählen. 

Ansonsten würde ein Thread im Reddit vermutlich eher auffallen als wenn wir hier einen erstellen.


----------



## RX480 (16. Dezember 2018)

Dunnlock schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, das wenn ich VSR eingeschaltet habe und auf 4K von 2K gehe die GPU mit 1,1 bis 1,15V befeuert wird obwohl nur 950mv eingestellt sind:
> Gehe ich zurück auf 2K bleibt die GPU bei 950mV.



Jo, das Problem hatte ich auch. Erstmal nur inGame-Downsampling verwenden.

Am 4k -Moni/TV per HDMI gibt es anscheinend immer eine hohe Floor-Voltage in der Höhe vom alten P5=1,1V.


----------



## Rallyesport (16. Dezember 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> MoinMoin, das P+P ist gut. Dein Lüfter dreht bestimmt auch genug auf, evtl. ein mue zu spät, wg. der Diff. GPU/Hotspot.
> Denke mal der Lüfter geht leider nach der GPU.
> Konservativ  ist Dein Setting allerdings nicht. Du hast garantiert teilweise ne VDDC von knapp 1,0V und 240W+/-X.
> (die HBM/Uncore 985mV boosten die VDDC meist nach oben)
> ...



Huhu das ist mal was, darauf kann ich aufbauen  
Das werde ich sofort versuchen.
Ich dachte halt das meine Werte noch eher am unteren Ende angesiedelt sind da ich halt sehr schlechte Taktraten erreiche, wenn ich da teilweise lese bis auf welche Taktraten die Vega bei manchen hier boostet liegen meine ja noch unter den Taktraten einer V56 mit den 1475Mhz.
Aber es hat wohl nichts mit der Lüftergeschwindigkeit zu tun, selbst wenn ich sofort auf 100% hoch gehe und dann den Test starte endet es mit den gleichen Temperaturen und bei 1700 Umdrehungen ist Sense mit den Lüftern höher gehen die nicht mehr. 
Ich probiere jetzt mal deine Werte und schau dann was die Vega und der Hotspot anstellen.

Achso die Leistung von meiner Vega schwankt immer so zwischen 215-240W ja nach Auslastung mit meinen Werten


----------



## RX480 (16. Dezember 2018)

1475 klingt ja fast, als ob die Graka wg. dem Hotspot drosselt. Hätte ich nicht erwartet.

--> Käffchen und dann in aller Ruhe mal mit etwas weniger, sofern die Frau net ruft.

PS:
Wenns dann immer noch net funzt evtl. doch Graka+Eiswolf return.
Im Luxx hat Devil seine Devil auf h2o umgebaut und nach m.E. immer noch Hotspotprobleme >0,9V.
Ist also net nur bei Eiswolf so.

Wenn das Teil erst mal längere Zeit zu heiss lief ist wohl im Nachgang net mehr viel zu retten.


----------



## Rallyesport (16. Dezember 2018)

So hab jetzt mal den Durchgang gemacht, der Hotspot geht auch mit deinen Werten noch über 105°, die Taktraten sind unverändert niedrig, also immer maximal so um die 1475Mhz.
Was mich aber jetzt gewundert hat, teilweise hat sich der Speicher auf 800Mhz runtergetaktet, zwar immer nur Sekundenweise aber seltsam, hab ja nur die Spannung bei P6 auf 950mV verändert. 
Normal sollte sie doch dennoch ihre 1020Mhz halten, vll war das aber auch ein Problem vom Stresstest, zumindest hat die Karte diesen auch nicht bestanden, da sie scheinbar die FPS nicht stabil genug geliefert hat, das ging mit meinen Werten besser.
Was zu sagen ist, Ich hatte schon Abends mit Gurdi rumexperimentiert, das ist schon etwas her und er hatte sich damals auch gewundert das meine Vega für den angelegte Spannung so niedrige Taktraten bringt. 
Vll habe ich auch nur nen unterirdischen Chip? Währe aber auch zu verschmerzen wenns wenigstens so rund läuft und nicht die GPU kurz vorm schmelzen ist^^


----------



## RX480 (16. Dezember 2018)

Wenn nicht stabil, bitte den P7-Takt etwas runter. und PT+ 50, damit die Graka auch in P7 kommt.

Wg. HBM bitte mal den P5 auf 950mV und den P6 auf 952mV sowie den P7 auf 959mV. 
So etwas gibt es sonst eigentlich nur bei den Customs.(da ist HBM zu GPU anders verknüpft)

Wie ist der eff. Takt in Games @1440p ? (4k kann schon mal runterdrücken)
Wenn am Ende immer noch 1475, dann = Reklamation !


----------



## Rallyesport (16. Dezember 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wenn nicht stabil, bitte den P7-Takt etwas runter. und PT+ 50, damit die Graka auch in P7 kommt.
> 
> Wg. HBM bitte mal den P5 auf 950mV und den P6 auf 952mV sowie den P7 auf 959mV.
> So etwas gibt es sonst eigentlich nur bei den Customs.(da ist HBM zu GPU anders verknüpft)
> ...



Okay ich werde dann mal mit deinen Werten einen neuen Durchlauf starten, aber erst esse ich noch dappa was.
Achso mit Reklamation wird wohl schwierig, die Karte wurde ja von mir auseinandergebaut und ist schon über ein Jahr alt, mit was will ich denen denn jetzt noch kommen^^


----------



## drstoecker (16. Dezember 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Okay ich werde dann mal mit deinen Werten einen neuen Durchlauf starten, aber erst esse ich noch dappa was.
> Achso mit Reklamation wird wohl schwierig, die Karte wurde ja von mir auseinandergebaut und ist schon über ein Jahr alt, mit was will ich denen denn jetzt noch kommen^^


Also eine Reklamation würde ich erst machen wenn es mit dem Referenzkühler bei diesen temps bleibt, vorher nicht. Ich sehe hier immer noch einen montagefehler.


----------



## RX480 (16. Dezember 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Okay ich werde dann mal mit deinen Werten einen neuen Durchlauf starten, aber erst esse ich noch dappa was.



Wolltest Du nicht HBM auf 950mV reduzieren !
Die 985 waren ja anscheinend nicht ideal. (VDDC = ca. 1,0V--> Temps)


----------



## RX480 (16. Dezember 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Also eine Reklamation würde ich erst machen wenn es mit dem Referenzkühler bei diesen temps bleibt, vorher nicht. Ich sehe hier immer noch einen montagefehler.



1475 bei 220W ist absolutes NoGo.
Da wäre ich allerdings auch schon vor nem Jahr auf Return gegangen.

R kann ja mal spassenshalber auch mit Werkseinstellung Zurücksetzen dann das Auto-UV testen.
Bitte aber erst als 2.

Vorher muss erstmal HBM auf 950mV getestet werden!


----------



## drstoecker (16. Dezember 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> 1475 bei 220W ist absolutes NoGo.
> Da wäre ich allerdings auch schon vor nem Jahr auf Return gegangen.
> 
> R kann ja mal spassenshalber auch mit Werkseinstellung Zurücksetzen dann das Auto-UV testen.


Bei den temps auch kein Wunder. Ein gg Test mit dem Referenzkühler würde die Sache klären!
jede Wette das die da normal sind.


----------



## Rallyesport (16. Dezember 2018)

Uups sorry vergessen die HBM² Spannung zu reduzieren, der jetzige durchlauf mit den open geposteten Werten resultierte mit höheren Hot Spot Temperaturen, bzw nicht höher, aber sie wurden früher und dauerhafter erreicht, der Takt ging aber wieder nicht über 1475Mhz, hat sich eher noch um ein paar Mhz reduziert...
Werde jetzt erstmal neu starten und wieder neu durchlaufen lassen mit HBM Spannung auf 950mV


----------



## RX480 (16. Dezember 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Bei den temps auch kein Wunder. Ein gg Test mit dem Referenzkühler würde die Sache klären!
> jede Wette das die da normal sind.



Denkst Du, das die Graka wg. der Temps bremst ?


btw. 
Sollte man nicht 2 Jahre Garantie haben ?


----------



## Rallyesport (16. Dezember 2018)

Also mit der referenzkühlung kam ich teilweise in die bereiche wo die Karte runtergetaktet hatte. 85* gpu Temperatur und sowas halt. Aber da war es so das 85* gpu temp 105* hotspot entsprochen hatten. 
Der umbau auf eiswolf hatte mir genau nichts gebracht, es wurde etwas leiser, die gpu temp verringerte sich, die hotspot temp blieb hoch und die Lautstärke wurde nur etwas besser.
Bin grad mitten im stresstest, deswegen schreib ich mit dem telefon. Meld mich gleich wieder. Rs over and out


----------



## Rallyesport (16. Dezember 2018)

So Test ist durchgelaufen, Hotspot immer noch über 100° GPU Temp immer noch unverändert bei Max 62° und der Maximale Takt hat sich weiter verschlechtert auf unter 1450Mhz...
Um auf über 1500Mhz zu kommen, muss ich im p7 auf mindesten 1025mV gehen und P6 auf 975mV, was aber wieder in höheren Temperaturen resultiert und wenn ich irgendwo keinen Puffer mehr habe, dann bei den Tmperaturen^^
Ich versuche jetzt einmal einen Durchlauf mit stock Werten und berichte dann, danach versuche ich die Auto uV Einstellung und schaue dann was sich so ergibt.
Achso zum nachvollziehen, ich teste mit dem 3D Mark Firestrike Ultra Belastungsstest.


----------



## RX480 (16. Dezember 2018)

Wie sieht es denn in normalen Games@1440p aus ?
Der FS Ultra stresst evtl. den HBM und den SOC zu sehr.
(inGame hat man ja meistens AMD-optimiert für Tess. an)


----------



## Rallyesport (16. Dezember 2018)

In normalen games habe ich eig identische taktraten zu den 3d mark taktraten. 
Lade gerade den Test durchlaufen mit den stock werten, da dümpelt die karte bei durchschnittlich 1350mhz rum mit gelegentlichen ausreißern an die 1400mhz. Bei maximaler temperaturentwicklung.
Hab ihn jetzt abgebrochen, das war sinnlos, da ich ja die Lüftersteuerung so nicht manuell steuern kann und dadurch die Temperaturen zu hoch gehen. 
Achso was noch zu sagen ist, schon seit Anfang an läuft die Einstellung Turbo nicht richtig, sie resultiert instand in einem Treibercrash.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Dezember 2018)

Du kommst mit dem Takt nicht höher weil der HotSpot zu heiß istz, deswegen erreichst du nur so bescheidene  Taktraten. Der HotSpot bestimmt das Taktverhalten, nicht der Core.


----------



## Rallyesport (16. Dezember 2018)

Das kann gut sein, wie sieht denn das weitere Vorgehen aus, wollen wir uns heute abend mal im Disocrd oder so treffen dann schalte ich mal die Kamera ein und ihr könnt mir mal beim Umbau über die Schulter schauen, vll fällt euch ja noch was auf, was mir nicht auffällt.


----------



## RX480 (16. Dezember 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> In normalen games habe ich eig identische taktraten zu den 3d mark taktraten.



4k oder 1440p ? Wenn Gurdi Recht hat mit dem Hotspot(sehr wahrscheinlich), müsste doch bei AAoff etc. in den Gamesettings sofort der Takt hochgehen.

Ansonsten ist Das wirklich total unter Norm.

Was ist eigentlich, wenn Du mal auf ein ganz niedriges Setting gehst ?
HBM-P3(900mV) wie HBM-P2 (?)bei Takt =945 und P5= 900mV(?) P6=902 P7=910
Irgendwann müssen doch mal die Temps normaler werden. Takt ist erstmal zweitrangig.
Zu Not musst Du halt mit eff. 1400 spielen und inGame nen Regler links.


Viel Erfolg heute Abend.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Dezember 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Das kann gut sein, wie sieht denn das weitere Vorgehen aus, wollen wir uns heute abend mal im Disocrd oder so treffen dann schalte ich mal die Kamera ein und ihr könnt mir mal beim Umbau über die Schulter schauen, vll fällt euch ja noch was auf, was mir nicht auffällt.



Ich würde sagen spar dir das, wenn du mit dem System rauf kommst nach Weihnachten kann man das in ruhe machen.


----------



## Rallyesport (16. Dezember 2018)

Ich spiele in WQHD, naja noch nen Regler nach links ist eig für mich nen Grund das Teil zu verkaufen, ich finde die leistung der Vega für "mich" schon grenzwertig, die Vega würde ne gute Full HD Karte abgeben^^ 
Da ich eher Spiele spiele wo es nicht auf jedes Bild ankommt was ich mehr habe ist das aber nur halb so wild. 
Ich versuche jetzt mal die anderen Werte und schau dann mal was sich ändert.


----------



## Downsampler (16. Dezember 2018)

Sag mal hast du irgendwo noch Pads verbaut unter dem Wasserkühler?


----------



## Rallyesport (16. Dezember 2018)

Wie meinst du das?
Ich hab halt die Beiliegenden Pads zurecht geschnitten und sie an die vorgesehenen Stellen verbaut, dann WLP auf die GPU und dann das ganze zusammengebaut. ^^


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (16. Dezember 2018)

So, mal ohne Power on:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Downsampler (16. Dezember 2018)

Ömm. Pads sind jetzt nicht das nonplusultra. Kommt aber auf den Kühler drauf an und wie der gefertigt ist. Generell würde ich mal davon ausgehen daß passende Wasserkühler mit Paste und nicht mit Pads montiert werden.


----------



## Rallyesport (16. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab keine Ahnung, ich weiß nur hätte ich gewusst was eine ******* auf mich zukommt hätte ich die Karte in ihrer Referenzverpackung gelassen^^ 
Weil so ist´s das letzte^^


----------



## Downsampler (16. Dezember 2018)

Ich komme nur drauf weil du oben geschrieben hattest daß sich die Schrauben von alleine gelöst haben. Da kann irgendwas nicht stimmen mit den Abständen bzw. ist vielleicht ein Pad verrutscht. 

Wenn du noch genügend Pads hast würde ich es nochmal auseinandernehmen und testen, ob man den Kühler auch ohne die Pads montieren kann.

Dazu musst du ja bloß die Pads rausnehmen, Bauteile und Kühler sauber machen und dann auf die Bauteiloberfläche dünn WLP draufschmieren, zusammenschrauben und wieder auseinanderschrauben. Dann siehst du am Kühler ob die Kontakt haben oder nicht, indem sie kleine Pastenflecke an der Kühleroberfläche hinterlassen.

Wenn alle Bauteile einen Abdruck hinterlassen, dann nochmal WLP drauf und wieder zusammenschrauben.

Sollte es nur an den Schrauben liegen, kannst du auch auf das Gewinde einen kleinen Tropfen Klebstoff anbringen vor dem Reinschrauben, damit die sich nicht von selbst lösen.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Dezember 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> 4k oder 1440p ? Wenn Gurdi Recht hat mit dem Hotspot(sehr wahrscheinlich), müsste doch bei AAoff etc. in den Gamesettings sofort der Takt hochgehen.
> 
> Ansonsten ist Das wirklich total unter Norm.
> 
> ...



Der HotSpot regelt nicht den Abitrator sondern bestimmt wie gut du übertakten kannst bei Spannung X ,das ist gemeint. Das ist der entscheidende Faktor für Stabilität.


----------



## Rallyesport (16. Dezember 2018)

So ichhabe nun noch einen Test gefahren mit diesen Werten (siehe Anhang) Ich hoffe ich habe das richtig eingegeben so wie du das meintest Rx480.
Was kam dabei raus? 
Die Karte hatte einen Maximaltakt von 1435Mhz bei maximal 195W Leistungsaufnahme.
Die Temperaturen gingen nur leicht herunter, GPU HBM maximal 58° Hotspot 101°.
Der HBM2 Takt ging aber nicht mehr über 800Mhz, da war ich wohl mit der Spannung irgendwo zu niedrig.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Dezember 2018)

Spar dir das rumprobieren, mit Settings kommst du da nicht weiter.Der HotSpot muss eingedampft werden sonst wird das nichts.


----------



## Zwock7420 (16. Dezember 2018)

Ich will mich ungern auch noch einmischen, aber bitte, Rally, tu dir doch nur einmal den Aufwand an, und baue sie nochmal auseinander (du müsstest das Teil ja inzwischen schon Schlaf zerlegen und zusammenbauen können, wie die Soldaten bei Full Metal Jacket ihre Knarren ) und stecke die Lüfter Testweise mal nicht mehr auf der Karte an, damit sich nichts mehr auch nur einen mm verbiegt.

Ich kenne den Eiswolf nicht, und ich weiß auch, dass es für dich keinen Mehrwert hat, wenn die Karte die Lüfter nicht regeln kann, aber ich sehe hier wirklich die Möglichkeit, dass sich irgendwo im VRM Bereich der Anpressdruck durch das leichte verbiegen so sehr verringert, dass hier die Wärme nicht mehr ausreichend abgeführt wird... 

Ich habe schon gefühlt 100 Karten mit Fullcover ausgestattet, und JEDES aber wirklich JEDES mal, wenn irgendwo irgendwas dazwischengeklemmt oder irgendwas abgebogen oder sonstwas wurde, (auch wenn es nur leicht war) musste ich den Rotz nachher wieder auseinanderwuppen, und irgend eine Lösung finden, dass sich nichts mehr verbiegt, sei es mit Schleifpapier, dem Lötkolben, oder aber mit nem Bohrer.

Andere Möglichkeit wäre natürlich auch, dass durch das ganze auseinander und zusammenbauen inzwischen die WLPads einfach fertig sind... verunreinigung, verformung, was auch immer... was allerdings dagegen spricht, ist, dass du diese Probleme ja scheinbar schon von Anfang an hattest.

ODER aber die GPU-Kühlfläche ist einfach nicht 100% Plan (was mich bei Alphaschrott irgendwie auch nicht wundern würde), der Hotspot ist nämlich immer da, wo grad die höchste Temp gemessen wird, und wo das bei dir ist, können wir ja derzeit auch nur vermuten.


----------



## drstoecker (16. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Spar dir das rumprobieren, mit Settings kommst du da nicht weiter.Der HotSpot muss eingedampft werden sonst wird das nichts.


Genauso sieht es aus!


----------



## Downsampler (16. Dezember 2018)

This.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Dezember 2018)

Wenn du nachher die Karte aufmachst, mach mal bitte einen DieShot von der Seite am besten mit einem kleinen Lineal aufliegend oder was ähnlichem, das selbe bitte auch mit der GPU Platte vom Eiswolf damit man sehen kann ob alles Plan ist bzw. wo eine Unwucht herrscht.


----------



## Rallyesport (16. Dezember 2018)

So heute Abend werden sich Gurdi, der Doktor und ich nochmal daran setzen und die Karte sezieren. 
Ich habe jetzt nochmal die Auto uV Einstellung getestet. Diese verringert den Takt, nicht aber die Probleme


----------



## Rallyesport (16. Dezember 2018)

So ich fange mal an meinen PC jetzt auseinander zu bauen, und wechsle an meinen 2. Rechner, muss noch die GTX umziehen lassen damit sie dort erstmal weiter falten kann.


----------



## RX480 (16. Dezember 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Der HBM2 Takt ging aber nicht mehr über 800Mhz, da war ich wohl mit der Spannung irgendwo zu niedrig.



Jo, war mein Fehler, die 64 hat HBM-P2 = 950mV, = GPU-P1, was Gurdi aber easy per Reghack für Dich runtersetzen könnte.(HBM-P3 und GPU-P5 müssen sonst drüberbleiben)
(oder Du nimmst ein LC-Bios)


----------



## Lighting-Designer (16. Dezember 2018)

@RS 
Wenn du die nächsten Tage mal nach Trier kommen solltest, dann würde ich dir meinen Eiswolf mal mitgeben. Vielleicht kannst du ja meine Pumpe mit Kühlblock auf deinen Alublock schrauben. Die Pads geb ich dir dann auch mit. Die dünnen haben 11W/mK. Da die Gewinde hin sind werd ich den eh nicht mehr los. Der 240er Radiator sollte bei den Temperaturen nochmals helfen.


----------



## Rallyesport (16. Dezember 2018)

Lightning dasist nett, aber ich habe in meinem Gehäuse keinen Platz für den 240er Radiator, sind deine Schrauben noch okay? 
Ich weiß nämlich nicht wie oft meine nochmal nen Umbau mitmachen, die sind schon ganz schön fertig.
Ich denke aber wir würden uns einig werden, nach Trier zu kommen ist für mich jetzt nicht so das Problem, ich fahre zwischen den Tagen wohl mal zu Gurdi und wir gucken mal noch gemeinsam über die Karte drüber, dann liegt das ja so gut wie auf dem Weg, da müssten wir nur nen Tag aus machen wo es bei uns allen passt.


----------



## DerLachs (16. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe eben bisschen im Wattman rumgespielt und Timespy durchlaufen lassen. 6511 Graphics Score kam dabei raus für meine Vega 56. 7000 sind aber auch mit bisschen mehr Optimierung drin, richtig?


----------



## Gurdi (16. Dezember 2018)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> @RS
> Wenn du die nächsten Tage mal nach Trier kommen solltest, dann würde ich dir meinen Eiswolf mal mitgeben. Vielleicht kannst du ja meine Pumpe mit Kühlblock auf deinen Alublock schrauben. Die Pads geb ich dir dann auch mit. Die dünnen haben 11W/mK. Da die Gewinde hin sind werd ich den eh nicht mehr los. Der 240er Radiator sollte bei den Temperaturen nochmals helfen.



Ohh Trier, da geh ich immer Schnecken essen wenn ich dran vorbei fahre 



DerLachs schrieb:


> Ich habe eben bisschen im Wattman rumgespielt und Timespy durchlaufen lassen. 6511 Graphics Score kam dabei raus für meine Vega 56. 7000 sind aber auch mit bisschen mehr Optimierung drin, richtig?



Ja, mit nem Boostbuild sogar mit nem sparsamen Setting.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (16. Dezember 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Lightning dasist nett, aber ich habe in meinem Gehäuse keinen Platz für den 240er Radiator, sind deine Schrauben noch okay?
> Ich weiß nämlich nicht wie oft meine nochmal nen Umbau mitmachen, die sind schon ganz schön fertig.
> Ich denke aber wir würden uns einig werden, nach Trier zu kommen ist für mich jetzt nicht so das Problem, ich fahre zwischen den Tagen wohl mal zu Gurdi und wir gucken mal noch gemeinsam über die Karte drüber, dann liegt das ja so gut wie auf dem Weg, da müssten wir nur nen Tag aus machen wo es bei uns allen passt.



Die Schrauben und alles andere sind in Ordnung. Das einzige was nicht mehr i.O. ist, sind die Gewinde oberhalb der GPU.


----------



## Rallyesport (16. Dezember 2018)

Okay bei mir sind die Gewinde alle noch Go, die Schrauben eher weniger  
Ich müsste schauen ob ich Platz habe den Radiator in den Deckel zu bauen,dann könnte ich da den 240mm Radi verbauen und joa. 
Ei wir schließen uns da mal noch kurz, ich kann auch mal so nach Trier gefahren kommen, ich müsste eh noch nach Lux tanken ahren, dann geht das grad in einem.


----------



## DerLachs (16. Dezember 2018)

@Gurdi

Knapp über 6700 habe ich bisher gepackt. Leider sind die Werte bei GPU-Z teilweise falsch, deshalb weiß ich bei einigen Temperaturen nicht, ob das so stimmt und wie hoch der Stromverbrauch ist. Sind natürlich nur Richtwerte, aber wäre ja schön, wenn man die kennt.


----------



## RX480 (16. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja, mit nem Boostbuild sogar mit nem sparsamen Setting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist Das jetzt schon mit dem neuen Treiber ?


----------



## Gurdi (16. Dezember 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ist Das jetzt schon mit dem neuen Treiber ?



Nein alter Treiber. Mein Schlumpf ist aber etwas schneller mit dem neuen Treiber so wies aussieht. Muss das mal ausbenchen.


----------



## RX480 (16. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nein alter Treiber. Mein Schlumpf ist aber etwas schneller mit dem neuen Treiber so wies aussieht. Muss das mal ausbenchen.



Im 3dC jammern Einige ganz schön rum. Vor Allem FH4 soll langsamer sein. Bei BF V kann es auch der Patch sein (auf Bestellung von ..) wurde ja Laub etc. geändert.


----------



## Dudelll (16. Dezember 2018)

Hm mir wär in bf v nicht aufgefallen das es schlechter läuft, also wenn dann ist der Unterschied bei unter 5 fps


----------



## Rallyesport (16. Dezember 2018)

So hier mal wie gefordert das Bild von der GPU


----------



## DerLachs (16. Dezember 2018)

7030 Graphics Score im Timespy geschafft mit folgenden max Werten:  1564 MHz GPU Takt, 960 Mhz HBM Takt, 56° C GPU Temperature, 71° C Hotspot, 181 W GPU only Power draw und 1642 RPM

Kann man meine Wattman-Einstellungen noch optimieren?


----------



## RX480 (16. Dezember 2018)

DerLachs schrieb:


> 7030 Graphics Score im Timespy geschafft mit folgenden max Werten:  1564 MHz GPU Takt, 960 Mhz HBM Takt, 56° C GPU Temperature, 71° C Hotspot, 181 W GPU only Power draw und 1642 RPM



Sehr guter Chip. Score/W = nice (schöne niedrige Spannungen, sowas kann nur ACE mit seiner LC ein mue besser, der kommt sogar bis  P7 1662 mit 1000mV)
Man kann immer versuchen P6+7 gemeinsam im Takt bei gleicher Spannung anzuheben. Und/oder im Anschluss wäre noch eine höhere Spreizung möglich. P6 1527 P7 1647...1652.
Das senkt dann meist den Verbrauch, ohne groß schneller zu werden.

Mit mehr HBM-Spannung geht auch mehr eff.Takt, hat aber den Nachteil, das Du P6+7 nochmal neu ausloten musst.

Wie ist das eigentlich mit Deinem PT ? Wirst Du instabil, wenn Du erhöhst ?


----------



## DerLachs (16. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe eben das Powerlimit auf +20 erhöht. Beim ersten Mal hat Timespy nur 0 Punkte angezeigt (ich war aber nicht am PC, vielleicht lag es an etwas anderem) und beim zweiten Mal hatte ich einen Graphics Score von 7038. Theoretisch hätte ich aber mehr haben müssen, oder? Durch das Powerlimit kann die Karte mehr Strom ziehen, deshalb ist ein höherer Takt möglich. Oder ist das falsch? 
Und wieso sollte die Karte mit mehr PT instabil werden? Ich bin leider ein Laie, also soll das kein Angriff sein, sondern eine Nachfrage. 

Ich würde am liebsten den Verbrauch noch bisschen senken. Soll ich mal die Takte bei P6 und P7 noch ändern mit einer größeren Differenz, also P6 senken und P7 erhöhen? Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht so genau, was ich da tu.  Ich habe mich einfach an anderen Builds hier orientiert und die Werte angepasst. Ich meinte ja schon zu Gurdi, dass ich seine Anleitung leider nicht ganz verstehe bzw. nicht verstehe, wie Vega genau funktioniert.
Mit dem Takt (ca. 1550 bis 1565 MHz laut GPU-Z) bin ich soweit zufrieden oder skaliert Vega da noch sehr gut?


Achja ich teste in Full HD, spiele aber in WQHD. Sind die Werte  überhaupt übertragbar? Leider habe ich keine 3D Mark Lizenz zum Testen  in WQHD.


----------



## DerLachs (16. Dezember 2018)

Sorry Doppelpost


----------



## RX480 (16. Dezember 2018)

DerLachs schrieb:


> IDurch das Powerlimit kann die Karte mehr Strom ziehen, deshalb ist ein höherer Takt möglich. Oder ist das falsch?
> Und wieso sollte die Karte mit mehr PT instabil werden? ...
> Ich würde am liebsten den Verbrauch noch bisschen senken. Soll ich mal die Takte bei P6 und P7 noch ändern mit einer größeren Differenz, also P6 senken und P7 erhöhen? Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht so genau, was ich da tu.



Jein,
mehr PT würde nur noch zusätzlich Spitzen erlauben, wo sonst die Graka drosselt. Bei den Customs hat man durch die größere TDP schon mehr Spielraum, so das Du keine Änderung mehr hattest.
Bei solchen Spitzen könnte man instabil sein.
P6+7 spreizen  hat den Sinn, das der eff. Takt dann auf der Kurve dazwischen vom Treiber selbst festgelegt wird. Dito die VDDC= Verbrauch.
Du könntest spassenshalber P6 1532/925 und P7 1647/1006 probieren. Ob dann sogar P7 1652+  funzt ist Chiplotterie.


----------



## DerLachs (16. Dezember 2018)

Mehr PT bringt bei mir nahezu nichts. Vielleicht 10 MHz GPU Takt und 10 Watt Mehrverbrauch. Ich teste gleich mal die Werte bei P6 und P7. Danke dir für deine Erklärungen und Vorschläge.


----------



## DerLachs (16. Dezember 2018)

Ist die HBM Temperature bei GPU-Z relevant? Die war eben bei 99° C.


----------



## Cleriker (16. Dezember 2018)

Gehts noch unspezifischer? Wäre schon hilfreich wenn du dazu schreibst ob das unter Last war, oder im idle.
Und versuche besser deine posts zu editieren statt doppelposts zu fabrizieren. Nicht dass noch einer der Moderatoren dir erklärt dass es dazu eine Regel gibt.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (16. Dezember 2018)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Ist die HBM Temperature bei GPU-Z relevant? Die war eben bei 99° C.



Das sind dann meistens kurze Auslesefehler. Hatte auch schon 10.000 Watt!


----------



## RX480 (16. Dezember 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Gehts noch ...



Hr. Unfreundlich, wir freuen uns hier über jeden Veganer, der seine Erfahrungen teilt.
DerLachs hat sicher wieder denselben Bench gemacht. (sonst würde Er ja was Anderes dazu schreiben)


----------



## Cleriker (16. Dezember 2018)

Ja stimmt schon. Liest sich wirklich unfreundlicher als es gemeint war.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerLachs (16. Dezember 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Du könntest spassenshalber P6 1532/925 und P7 1647/1006 probieren. Ob dann sogar P7 1652+  funzt ist Chiplotterie.


P6 1532/925 und P7 1652/1006 habe ich gewählt. Dazu PT +10.

Ergebnis: Timespy 7078 Graphics score

Max Werte: 1580 MHz GPU Takt (zwar nur ganz kurz, aber immerhin ), GPU Temp 57° C, 71° C Hotspot, 1628 RPM. 182 W Power draw





Cleriker schrieb:


> Gehts noch unspezifischer? Wäre schon hilfreich  wenn du dazu schreibst ob das unter Last war, oder im idle.
> Und versuche besser deine posts zu editieren statt doppelposts zu  fabrizieren. Nicht dass noch einer der Moderatoren dir erklärt dass es  dazu eine Regel gibt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


Ich rede natürlich von Last, genauer gesagt Timespy. Das was für mich auch aus den vorherigen Posts ersichtlich, sorry. War aber anscheinend sowieso nur ein Auslesefehler. Beim Bench danach waren es über 30°C weniger.

Danke für den Hinweis.  Manchmal vergesse ich das, tut mir leid.


----------



## Zwock7420 (16. Dezember 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bist du vielleicht irgendwie nach dem abbauen des Kühlers leicht mit dem Ärmel über diese Ecke gewischt oder so, oder ist es tatsächlich so, dass der Kühler da keinen richtigen Kontakt hatte? Sieht mir nämlich danach aus, als sei da wenig WLP speziell nur an dieser einen Ecke...
Wenn die Fläche vom Kühler sich da irgendwie anhebt oder aus irgend nem Grund halt keinen Chipkontakt hat, würde das einiges erklären...


----------



## RX480 (16. Dezember 2018)

1 Million $, falls es Das war!


----------



## Gurdi (16. Dezember 2018)

Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da hatte er schon gewischt, wir sind Ihn gerade am verarzten. Leider mit mäßigem Erfolg.


----------



## Zwock7420 (16. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Da hatte er schon gewischt, wir sind Ihn gerade am verarzten. Leider mit mäßigem Erfolg.



Alles klar, viel Erfolg euch!!!
Es muß einfach irgend nen Grund geben, dass er sone unnormal hohe Hotspot Temp hat... ob das ein fehlendes oder zu dünnes WL-Pad an nem Spannungswandler oder ne nicht anständig-Plan geschliffene Kühlfläche ist... das ist doch nicht normal... Ich hatte ja schon den Stecker für den Lüfter vermutet, weil er ja meinte die Karte verzieht sich dann leicht... manchmal reichts ja auch, wenn der Anpressdruck einfach nicht da ist, obwohl es berührt...


----------



## flozge (16. Dezember 2018)

Hallo ich habe eine RX Vega 64 ROG Strix und sie wird sehr heiß. Im Ausgewogenem Modus wird der HotSpot über 110° heiß und der HBM2 Speicher auch über 90°.  Mit Undervolting auf https://i.gyazo.com/547f79e974519c3bce869d5ef4cf4486.png https://i.gyazo.com/d4fa70299159d9b2442f5708c1c422f3.png taktet sie nur auf 1400MHz Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen  und der Socket wird auch fast 100° warm. Mein Gehäuse ist eigentlich gut belüftet: an der Front 240mm Radiator und hinten 2 mal ein 120mm Lüfter. Bei dem Testlauf wurde nur die GPU ausgelastet und der Prozessor nicht. Hoffe mir kann jemand Tipps geben, damit meine Vega ordentlich läuft. 

Grüße flozge


----------



## DerLachs (16. Dezember 2018)

Bei Timespy habe ich jeweils einmal 7114 und 7078 Punkte geschafft. Ich  optimiere erstmal nicht weiter und teste die Karte auf Stabilität in  Spielen.  Danke für deine Hilfe RX480. 

Das Optimieren macht viel Spaß und man kann aus Vega viel rausholen.  EIne Frage noch zu HBBC: Sollte ich das aktivieren? Welchen Wert sollte ich eintragen?


----------



## RX480 (16. Dezember 2018)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Bei Timespy habe ich jeweils einmal 7114 und 7078 Punkte geschafft. Ich  optimiere erstmal nicht weiter und teste die Karte auf Stabilität in  Spielen.  Danke für deine Hilfe RX480.
> 
> Das Optimieren macht viel Spaß und man kann aus Vega viel rausholen.  EIne Frage noch zu HBBC: Sollte ich das aktivieren? Welchen Wert sollte ich eintragen?



12GB sollten reichen. HBCC bringt in einigen Games mehr Ruhe beim Streamen rein, was dann die min fps verbessert.(kann allerdings sein, das man im HBM-Takt mal ein mue runter muss)
Habe ich das richtig gesehen, das Du Deine Erfahrungen als separaten Thread mal bringen möchtest. Freue mich schon darauf.
Hast ja auch einen echt guten Chip erwischt.


----------



## Dudelll (16. Dezember 2018)

flozge schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe eine RX Vega 64 ROG Strix und sie wird sehr heiß. Im Ausgewogenem Modus wird der HotSpot über 110° heiß und der HBM2 Speicher auch über 90°.  Mit Undervolting auf https://i.gyazo.com/547f79e974519c3bce869d5ef4cf4486.png https://i.gyazo.com/d4fa70299159d9b2442f5708c1c422f3.png taktet sie nur auf 1400MHz Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen  und der Socket wird auch fast 100° warm. Mein Gehäuse ist eigentlich gut belüftet: an der Front 240mm Radiator und hinten 2 mal ein 120mm Lüfter. Bei dem Testlauf wurde nur die GPU ausgelastet und der Prozessor nicht. Hoffe mir kann jemand Tipps geben, damit meine Vega ordentlich läuft.
> 
> Grüße flozge



Die lüfter laufen auf den Standard settings ?


----------



## DerLachs (16. Dezember 2018)

@RX480
Sorry, aber da hast du dich wohl verlesen oder ich habe mich missverständlich ausgedrückt.  Ich kann mal einen ausführlicheren Post schreiben, aber mir fehlt das Hintergrundwissen bzw. Verständnis. Eigentlich habe ich mich nur an den Werten anderer User orientiert, einige Sachen aufgeschnappt (z.B. Memory-Spannung - 50 mV ist die Mindestspannung für P7?) und bisschen trial & error betrieben. 

Bei Detailfragen hast du mir ja geholfen.


----------



## RX480 (16. Dezember 2018)

Dachte nur, weil Du auf Deinem Account sowas geschrieben hattest.

Am Ende ist doch Deine Sicht als Normaluser für Normaluser gefragt. (nehme mich da nicht aus) Das ist dann meist auch verständlicher.
Die Experten dürfen sich gerne im 3dC austoben.

btw. 
BeetleAtWar hat im 3dC schon wieder neue Ideen. (per reg mehr memorytimings aktiviert)
3DCenter Forum - Adrenalin, 2019 Edition - Seite 9


----------



## DerLachs (17. Dezember 2018)

Eins stört mich noch: Der HBM-Takt springt jetzt dauernd zwischen 167 und 500 MHz hin und her. Außerdem bleibt die Spannung anscheinend bei min. 0,9 V und springt oft auf 0,95 V. Ist das jetzt ein Treiberbug oder Auswirkung des OCs?

Edit: Auch ohne OC springt der HBM-Takt dauernd. Spannung bleibt laut GPU-Z bei 0,7625 V. Das hätte ich auch gerne wieder so. Kann man das "fixen"?


----------



## RX480 (17. Dezember 2018)

Manchmal hilft nur Neustarten. Momentan ist der Treiber und W10 1809 noch sehr neu.
Eine gewisse Fluktuation muss ja sein, je nach Aktivität.  Das Runtergehen auf 167 soll ja Strom sparen.

Habe selber in den Energieoptionen auf Höchstleistung geschaltet.


----------



## Rallyesport (17. Dezember 2018)

Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab da angefangen sauber zu machen bis ich von Gurdi und dem Doktor unter lautstarkem Protest gezwungen wurde das Bild hier hoch zu laden^^ 
Leider hat mein Eiswolf ein Problem, mit der referenzkühlung erreiche ich bessere Werte... 
Die Karte wurde nun auf Referenz zurück gebaut.


----------



## DerLachs (17. Dezember 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Manchmal hilft nur Neustarten. Momentan ist der Treiber und W10 1809 noch sehr neu.
> Eine gewisse Fluktuation muss ja sein, je nach Aktivität.  Das Runtergehen auf 167 soll ja Strom sparen.
> 
> Habe selber in den Energieoptionen auf Höchstleistung geschaltet.


Also für mich sieht es nach wildem Takten aus.  Ich mache absolut nichts auf dem Desktop und der Takt ändert sich ständig.  Ich weiß leider nicht, wie das bei vorherigen Treibern war, da meine Karte neu ist.

Wenn ich im Wattman mein OC/UV Profil auf default zurücksetze, werden die Änderungen auch erst nach einem Neustart wirklich übernommen (sonst bleibt die Mindestspannung bei 0,9 V). Das stört mich auch ein bisschen, aber ich kann es verkraften.


----------



## Dudelll (17. Dezember 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ich hab da angefangen sauber zu machen bis ich von Gurdi und dem Doktor unter lautstarkem Protest gezwungen wurde das Bild hier hoch zu laden^^
> Leider hat mein Eiswolf ein Problem, mit der referenzkühlung erreiche ich bessere Werte...
> Die Karte wurde nun auf Referenz zurück gebaut.



Naja aber immerhin weißt du jetzt das es nicht die Karte ist, sondern wirklich der Kühler.. It´s something..


----------



## Zwock7420 (17. Dezember 2018)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Naja aber immerhin weißt du jetzt das es nicht die Karte ist, sondern wirklich der Kühler.. It´s something..



Alphaschrott halt... Schade, dass Rally sich nicht zu einem Custom Loop hinreißen lassen hat, ist zwar zur Ersteinrichtung etwas mehr Aufwand, aber der lohnt sich dafür auch um so mehr... und bei dem ganzen hin und her gebaue hätte er inzwischen mit nem Custom Loop wesentlich weniger Arbeit gehabt.


----------



## DerLachs (17. Dezember 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Dachte nur, weil Du auf Deinem Account sowas geschrieben hattest.
> 
> Am Ende ist doch Deine Sicht als Normaluser für Normaluser gefragt. (nehme mich da nicht aus) Das ist dann meist auch verständlicher.
> Die Experten dürfen sich gerne im 3dC austoben.
> ...


Ich habe nun doch ein bisschen was zu meinen Erfahrungen gepostet.  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...king-undervolting-thread-172.html#post9640969


----------



## WhoRainZone (17. Dezember 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> So hier mal wie gefordert das Bild von der GPU


Ganz wilde Theorie:
Hast du die VRMs vergessen mit WLPads zu versorgen?
Sind im Bild zwar fast nicht zu sehen, aber das Pad würde ja etwas drüberstehen.


----------



## flozge (17. Dezember 2018)

Nein habe sie auf Ziel 90% gestellt, also 3150RPM


----------



## Gurdi (17. Dezember 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ganz wilde Theorie:
> Hast du die VRMs vergessen mit WLPads zu versorgen?
> Sind im Bild zwar fast nicht zu sehen, aber das Pad würde ja etwas drüberstehen.



Der Eiswolf ist hinüber, die Montage war korrekt. Warum der nicht richtig kühlt ist die Frage, entweder hat die Pumpe nen Schlag oder der Kühler ist grottig gefertigt.

@Flozge: Du erreichst die Temperaturen also mit 90% Lüftergeschwindigkeit?


----------



## flozge (17. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @Flozge: Du erreichst die Temperaturen also mit 90% Lüftergeschwindigkeit?




Jein der Lüfter geht nur bis ca. 45%, obwohl 90% Eingestellt sind


----------



## WhoRainZone (17. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Der Eiswolf ist hinüber, die Montage war korrekt. Warum der nicht richtig kühlt ist die Frage, entweder hat die Pumpe nen Schlag oder *der Kühler ist grottig gefertigt.*


Classic ALC


----------



## Gurdi (17. Dezember 2018)

flozge schrieb:


> Jein der Lüfter geht nur bis ca. 45%, obwohl 90% Eingestellt sind



Poste doch mal einen GPU Z Screen oder Afterburner Screen nach rund 15min Last, nach deinen Aussagen bisher würde ich dir empfehlen die Karte zu reklamieren da der Kühler offenbar schlampig montiert ist. Sich da rum zu ärgern macht keinen Sinn bei einer neuen Karte.


----------



## flozge (17. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Poste doch mal einen GPU Z Screen oder Afterburner Screen nach rund 15min Last, nach deinen Aussagen bisher würde ich dir empfehlen die Karte zu reklamieren da der Kühler offenbar schlampig montiert ist. Sich da rum zu ärgern macht keinen Sinn bei einer neuen Karte.



Also wenn ich die Lüfter auf Min. 90% setzte sieht es nach 10 Minuten so aus Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen 

Soll ich die 15 Minuten Last mit Stock Profil machen, oder mit Undervolting?


----------



## Gurdi (17. Dezember 2018)

flozge schrieb:


> Also wenn ich die Lüfter auf Min. 90% setzte sieht es nach 10 Minuten so aus Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen
> 
> Soll ich die 15 Minuten Last mit Stock Profil machen, oder mit Undervolting?



Was hast du denn da getestet? Lass dir Karte mal mit standard Lüfter laufen, 3000RPM sind ja unerträglich.


----------



## drstoecker (17. Dezember 2018)

Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Alphaschrott halt... Schade, dass Rally sich nicht zu einem Custom Loop hinreißen lassen hat, ist zwar zur Ersteinrichtung etwas mehr Aufwand, aber der lohnt sich dafür auch um so mehr... und bei dem ganzen hin und her gebaue hätte er inzwischen mit nem Custom Loop wesentlich weniger Arbeit gehabt.


Naja alphaschrott würde ich nicht generell sagen das war einfach nur Pech. Mit meiner eiswolf war ich sehr zufrieden mal so angemerkt. Beim @rally auf wakü umzurüsten wird eher schwierig da das Gehäuse nur bedingt dafür geeignet ist und weil noch ne gtx darin schlummert. Mit der Referenz Kühlung läuft es ja jetzt soweit ganz ordentlich.


----------



## RX480 (17. Dezember 2018)

Die neue Lüftersteuerung vom Treiber arbeitet bei mir im niedrigsten Setting unheimlich spontan und geht auch gleich wieder runter wenn der Lastspike vorbei ist. Net schlecht.


----------



## DerLachs (17. Dezember 2018)

Hoffentlich ermöglicht AMD noch niedrigere Drehzahlen. Mir würden wahrlich 10-20 % RPM reichen. Kann man das selbst irgendwie anpassen?


----------



## Gurdi (17. Dezember 2018)

Die neue Lüftersteuerung gefällt mir auch gut.
Die Lüfter RPM werden vom Bios bzw. den Lüftern und ihrer Minimaldrehzahl vorgegeben. Da dürfte sich nichts ändern.


----------



## RX480 (17. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die neue Lüftersteuerung gefällt mir auch gut.
> Die Lüfter RPM werden vom Bios bzw. den Lüftern und ihrer Minimaldrehzahl vorgegeben. Da dürfte sich nichts ändern.



Du unterschätzt die Modder: ( da ist Nichts heilig, soferns in der Reg geändert werden kann)
Freestaler im 3dC
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Adrenalin, 2019 Edition

Was mich persönlich auch interessieren würde ist die Memory-Timing-Geschichte, die ja inzwischen auch per Reg bis auf 5 aufgebohrt wurde. 
Vllt. kann Hellm irgendwann mal reinschauen, was AMD da eigentlich macht, oder ob das z.T. nur Platzhalter für den neuen HBM2 sind.


----------



## tobse2056 (17. Dezember 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Du unterschätzt die Modder: ( da ist Nichts heilig, soferns in der Reg geändert werden kann)
> Freestaler im 3dC
> 3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Adrenalin, 2019 Edition
> 
> ...



Das klingt interessant, das könnte auch erklären warum Zerofan bei mir nicht geht in Kombination mit der Lüfterkurve .
Als minimal wert geht bei mir im Treiber nur 42 % was 1300 rpm entspricht, und 45% (1550rpm) ist das Maximale was ich bei meiner Karte benötige.


----------



## DerLachs (17. Dezember 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Du unterschätzt die Modder: ( da ist Nichts heilig, soferns in der Reg geändert werden kann)
> Freestaler im 3dC
> 3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Adrenalin, 2019 Edition


Die Werte gelten aber nur für seine Sapphire Nitro, oder? Bei meiner Pulse funktioniert es zumindest nicht.


----------



## flozge (17. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was hast du denn da getestet? Lass dir Karte mal mit standard Lüfter laufen, 3000RPM sind ja unerträglich.



Entschuldigung für die späte Antwort musste noch zum Arzt. Ich habe zum Testen den Valley Heaven Benschmark genutzt


----------



## RX480 (17. Dezember 2018)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Die Werte gelten aber nur für seine Sapphire Nitro, oder? Bei meiner Pulse funktioniert es zumindest nicht.



Frag bitte dort im Forum direkt.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Dezember 2018)

flozge schrieb:


> Entschuldigung für die späte Antwort musste noch zum Arzt. Ich habe zum Testen den Valley Heaven Benschmark genutzt



Bitte bei Vega nichtsmit Valley messen, der ist unbrauchbar.


----------



## flozge (17. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Bitte bei Vega nichtsmit Valley messen, der ist unbrauchbar.



Also habe nun schon mit Valley getestet. Welchen Benchmark sollte ich dann nehmen? Das ist das Ergebnis, wenn es Undervoltet ist und die Lüftersteuerung auf Automatisch gesetzt ist mit Valley: Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen


----------



## tobse2056 (17. Dezember 2018)

@flozge

da du hier meine Werte ja meine Werte hast, hier mal ein Bild wie es eigentlich aussehen müsste vom Takt und Temperatur.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht liegt es aber auch am Valley das nicht richtig geboostet wird , wie Gurdi schon sagte


----------



## flozge (17. Dezember 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> @flozge
> 
> da du hier meine Werte ja meine Werte hast, hier mal ein Bild wie es eigentlich aussehen müsste vom Takt und Temperatur.
> 
> ...



Okay danke! Sollte ich auch das OverDrive Tool benutzten, anstatt den Wattman Global? Und bei mir sind alle P Zustande außer P6 & P7 gesperrt. Und auch beim Speicher kann ich nur den letzten P Zustand ändern.


----------



## tobse2056 (17. Dezember 2018)

flozge schrieb:


> Okay danke! Sollte ich auch das OverDrive Tool benutzten, anstatt den Wattman Global? Und bei mir sind alle P Zustande außer P6 & P7 gesperrt. Und auch beim Speicher kann ich nur den letzten P Zustand ändern.


Du brauchst den neusten Treiber  um alle P-States einzustellen (18.12.2)

Und es macht keinen unterschied ob man das Overdrive Tool nutzt oder Wattman, machen beide das selbe.
im Overdrive tool wird es nur Kompakter angezeigt, und es gibt ein paar Funktionen die du jetzt aber noch nicht brauchen wirst.Dafür geht aber auch die Lüfterkurve noch nicht im Overdrive Tool.


----------



## flozge (17. Dezember 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Du brauchst den neusten Treiber  um alle P-States einzustellen (18.12.2)
> 
> Und es macht keinen unterschied ob man das Overdrive Tool nutzt oder Wattman, machen beide das selbe.
> im Overdrive tool wird es nur Kompakter angezeigt, und es gibt ein paar Funktionen die du jetzt aber noch nicht brauchen wirst.Dafür geht aber auch die Lüfterkurve noch nicht im Overdrive Tool.



Achso danke ich habe noch den 18.12.1.1. Nun gut dann werde ich ihn mal updaten


----------



## flozge (17. Dezember 2018)

Also mit dem neuem Treiber macht die Karte höhere Taktraten mit. Und so finde ich es ganz in Ordnung mit dem Temperaturen Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen


----------



## Gerry1984 (17. Dezember 2018)

So meine kleine Vega ist heute angekommen 

Soll ich die Nvidia Treiber meiner 1070 noch deinstallieren während sie eingebaut ist oder diese erst ausbauen und erstmal die iGPU nutzen und dann die Treiber runter schmeißen? Ich nehme an, Afterburner und GPU-Z etc auch? Und umgekehrt dann die AMD Treiber erstmal ohne Vega installieren oder zuerst einbauen?

Und btw was brauch ich für die Vega alles an Software?

Ist ne Gigabyte RX Vega 56


----------



## Dudelll (17. Dezember 2018)

Gerry1984 schrieb:


> So meine kleine Vega ist heute angekommen
> 
> Soll ich die Nvidia Treiber meiner 1070 noch deinstallieren während sie eingebaut ist oder diese erst ausbauen und erstmal die iGPU nutzen und dann die Treiber runter schmeißen? Ich nehme an, Afterburner und GPU-Z etc auch? Und umgekehrt dann die AMD Treiber erstmal ohne Vega installieren oder zuerst einbauen?
> 
> ...



Deinstallier die Nvidia Treiber mit der 1070 noch drin danach einfach nicht Neustarten, sondern Runterfahren und die Karten dann tauschen. Nach dem Hochfahren dann mit der Vega drin die AMD Treiber installieren. Afterburner würd ich vorm Nvidia Treiber deinstallieren alles auf Default setzen und dann deinstallieren vor den Treibern. Gpu-z kannst du drauf lassen. Als Software brauchst du für die Amd Karte erstmal nur die Treiber von der HP.

Ich merk grad das klingt etwas wirsch, nochmal in chronologisch:

Afterburner alles auf Default
Afterburner deinstallieren
Nvidia Treiber deinstallieren
Runterfahren und Karten tauschen
Amd Treiber installieren


----------



## Serenity1904 (17. Dezember 2018)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand das Problem, dass der Monitor ab dem Start von Windows kein Bild anzeigt? Ins BIOS komme ich ganz normal und plötzlich ist das Bild weg. Wenn ich den Monitor dann aus- und wieder einschalte, höre ich den "USB Sound" und das Bild wird normal angezeigt. Ich habe ein neues System und kann deshalb nicht genau sagen, ob es seit dem neuen Treiber auftritt. In einem anderen PC mit einem älteren Treiber gab es keine Probleme, deshalb tippe ich auf die Windows-Installation oder den Treiber.
> 
> Außerdem funktioniert die Lüftersteuerung beim Wattmann noch nicht richtig. Ich kann eine Lüfterkurve festlegen, aber diese bleibt aktiv, auch wenn ich den Wattman zurücksetze bzw. Zero Fan Mode wieder aktiviere.



Habe das gleiche Problem, hast du dazu bereits eine Lösung finden können? 

Gruß


----------



## Dudelll (17. Dezember 2018)

Serenity1904 schrieb:


> Habe das gleiche Problem, hast du dazu bereits eine Lösung finden können?
> 
> Gruß



Hatte ein ähnliches Problem, bei mir hat geholfen den Treiber zu deinstallieren über die Amd software, dann neustarten und danach die Treiber normal wieder installieren.


----------



## Gerry1984 (17. Dezember 2018)

@Dudelll

Danke das klingt plausibel so


----------



## Rallyesport (17. Dezember 2018)

So kleine Rückmeldung von mir inklusive einem Wattman Screenshot.
Da ich jetzt vom Eiswolf zurück auf die Referenzkühlung gewechselt habe (trauigerweise kühlt die besser^^) musste ich halt auch die Werte ein wenig anpassen, ich hab gestern noch etwas probiert und Gurdi hat mir noch nen guten Wert gesagt.
Mit den eingestellten Werten fährt die KArte genau ihre 200W aus (an der Karte wurde auf das Stromsparbios gewechselt) und taktet den HBM nicht runter. 
So erreiche ich fast dauerhaft deutlich über 1400Mhz mit teilweisen Boststrecken von fast 1500Mhz, das ist kaum schlechter als das was ich mit dem Eiswolf erreichen konnte und sogar noch halbwegs erträglich was die Lautstärke vom Radiallüfter an geht.
Das ganze bei einem PT von 0! Das ist garnicht mal so unsparsam und mir ist es immer wieder rätselhaft wie AMD auf die Idee kam die Karte so dermaßen unausgeglichenen Stock Werten zu verkaufen, die Karte hätte von Anfang an können wesentlich besser performen, wenn man dort noch etwas mehr Fleissarbeit reingesteckt hätte.


----------



## WhoRainZone (17. Dezember 2018)

Ich denke, dass anfangs die Qualitätsstreuung der Chips gigantisch war, dann hast du noch molded/unmolded etc. unterschiedlichen HBM...
Damit stellt man sicher, dass jede Karte die Werte schafft.

Aber ist das nicht schon immer so bei AMD?
meine 7950 hatte auch zuviel Voltage dran, die R9 280X und die RX480 genauso, da konnte man gut mit dem Takt nach oben, ohne die Voltage zu erhöhen.


----------



## DerLachs (17. Dezember 2018)

Serenity1904 schrieb:


> Habe das gleiche Problem, hast du dazu bereits eine Lösung finden können?
> 
> Gruß


Wegen dem schwarzen Bild: Ich habe bei der Treiberinstallation die Neuinstallation ausgewählt. Dabei wurden sämtliche AMD-Treiber (VGA und Chipsatz) deinstalliert. Danach habe ich VGA und Chipsatz wieder installiert und es lief für kurze Zeit. Nach meinen OC/UV-Versuchen tritt das Problem wieder auf. 

Wegen dem Lüfter: Wenn ich wieder auf automatisch umstelle, sind die Lüfter nach einem Neustart wieder im Zero Fan mode.


----------



## Zerosix-06 (17. Dezember 2018)

schön Rally dass du wieder eine "funktionale" Vega hast die nicht am Rande der Kernschmelze im Hotspot läuft. Ich habe ja deine Odyssee mit deinem Eiswolf verfolgt, Ich bin wirklich richtig richtig froh, dass ich mich damals gegen den Eiswolf entschieden habe und für eine Custom Wakü mit dem kryographics von Aquacomputer, damit habe ich absolut 0 probleme 

Aber ich würde in deinem Falle wirklich versuchen den Eiswolf zu reklamieren, das muss ja wirklich ein defektes Teil sondergleichen sein.


----------



## Rallyesport (17. Dezember 2018)

Ja das werde ich auch tun und das Teil zurück schicken.
Vll bekomme ich ja sogar das Geld zurück, das währe mir ehrlich gesagt nämlich am liebsten, die Karte bleibt nämlich jetzt so wie sie ist, optisch gefällt mir die Referenzkarte eh ganz gut.
Vll kommt ja nächstes Jahr Vega 2 und die auch original als LC, dann verkaufe ich meine 64er und besorg mir so eine.


----------



## Serenity1904 (17. Dezember 2018)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Hatte ein ähnliches Problem, bei mir hat geholfen den Treiber zu deinstallieren über die Amd software, dann neustarten und danach die Treiber normal wieder installieren.



Das klappt bei mir leider nicht. Sobald ich neu installiert habe fährt er normal hoch mit bild, nach dem nächsten Neustart wieder selber Fehler. Echt komisch.

er 2. Bildschirm der per HDMI  angeschlossen ist geht. Der Haupotbildschirm per Displayport muss einmal raus und wieder rein dann geht der auch.

Das ist auch erst seitdem neuen Treiber update so


----------



## BarFly (17. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,

da ich hier hauptsächlich über modifizierte Karten und ihre Probleme gelesen habe, wollte ich einfach mal fragen wie sich eine ganz normal betriebene, nicht übertaktete, Vega verhält. Gemeint ist eine der beiden:
8GB PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Red Dragon
oder 
8GB Asus Radeon RX Vega 64 ROG Strix OC 

Gibt es da irgendwelche Probleme* mit der Hitzeentwicklung?
Kann man die mit den 'Default' Einstellungen einfach so in Betrieb nehmen?
Ein neues 650 Watt Bequiet Netzteil ist auch auf der Liste

*das es Ausreißer gibt ist klar.


----------



## Rallyesport (17. Dezember 2018)

BarFly schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ich hier hauptsächlich über modifizierte Karten und ihre Probleme gelesen habe, wollte ich einfach mal fragen wie sich eine ganz normal betriebene, nicht übertaktete, Vega verhält. Gemeint ist eine der beiden:
> 8GB PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Red Dragon
> ...



Ja kann man natürlich machen, wie haben hier ja überwiegend mit Ref Karten rumgemacht.
Die Customs sind alle schon mehr oder minder angepasst, die Asus würde ich mir persönlich nicht kaufen, ich würde eher eine Sapphire bevorzugen, wobei die Red Devil auch ne gute Karte ist. 
Viel falsch machst du aber mit deinen oben verlinkten Karten auch nichts


----------



## Downsampler (17. Dezember 2018)

BarFly schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ich hier hauptsächlich über modifizierte Karten und ihre Probleme gelesen habe, wollte ich einfach mal fragen wie sich eine ganz normal betriebene, nicht übertaktete, Vega verhält. Gemeint ist eine der beiden:
> 8GB PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Red Dragon
> ...



Die Red Dragon ist out of the Box eine Top Karte, nach diversen Angeboten und danach auch Top Bewertungen ist der Preis leider gestiegen.

Als Besitzer der Asus ROG Strix Vega 56 kann ich sagen, daß die Karte auch Top ist, nachdem man ihr das Stromsaufen abgewöhnt hat per Registryeintrag, Powerlimit von 220 auf 165 Watt runter. In manchen Spielen geht noch nicht einmal der Lüfter an, weil die Karte nicht die 55 Grad Marke des ZeroFan Modus überschreitet.

Die Asus ROG Strix Vega 64 wäre mir persönlich zu heiß. Hier scheint laut Test auf Toms Hardware der Kühler einfach überfordert zu sein. Natürlich kann man per Registry nachbessern, dazu sollten sich evtl. aber Besitzer der Karte mal zu Wort melden.

Wenn du einen 60Hz Bildschirm hast, so wie ich dann kannst du immens viel Strom einsparen mit den Vega Karten durch Undervolting.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Dezember 2018)

BarFly schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ich hier hauptsächlich über modifizierte Karten und ihre Probleme gelesen habe, wollte ich einfach mal fragen wie sich eine ganz normal betriebene, nicht übertaktete, Vega verhält. Gemeint ist eine der beiden:
> 8GB PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Red Dragon
> ...



Klar die tun alle Ihren Dienst. Die Strixx fällt etwas wegen Ihren erhöhten VRM Temps auf, die sind aber unkritisch. Trotzdem unschön für einen vermeintlichen Premiumhersteller.
Der Preis von 415 Euro aktuell mit dem Cashback ist aber sehr attraktiv.

Ansonsten kann ich dir die Gigabyte 56 aus dem Mindstar aktuell empfehlen, für 340 Euro eine sehr gute Karte. Hab selbst eine gekauft, getestet und getweakt. War positiv überrascht.


@Rally:Was sagt der HotSpot jetzt?


----------



## Rallyesport (17. Dezember 2018)

Beim normalen zocken komme ich mit den oben verlinkten Werten überwiegend nur in den Bereich von 175W dadurch bleibt die Karte bei 75* recht kühl und der Hotspot liegt zwischen 90-95*C
Im Firestrike Belastungstest geht die Karte suf 83* und der Hotspot liegt zwischen 98-102* ich könnte nun den Lüfter weiter hoch drehen lassen, aber das lasse ich bleiben. So ist es okay.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Dezember 2018)

Passt doch, Firestrike ist wie erwähnt Worstcase. Das siehst du in spielen selten so hohe Temps wie in dem Test. Die Ref darf auch ruhig 80 Grad heiß werden, vielleicht kannst da noch etwas fein justieren, musst dann aber den HBM im Auge behalten.


----------



## drstoecker (17. Dezember 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Beim normalen zocken komme ich mit den oben verlinkten Werten überwiegend nur in den Bereich von 175W dadurch bleibt die Karte bei 75* recht kühl und der Hotspot liegt zwischen 90-95*C
> Im Firestrike Belastungstest geht die Karte suf 83* und der Hotspot liegt zwischen 98-102* ich könnte nun den Lüfter weiter hoch drehen lassen, aber das lasse ich bleiben. So ist es okay.


Mach den Test mal ohne die gtx im case, interessiert mich mal ob die temps so bleiben.


----------



## openSUSE (17. Dezember 2018)

Was zum lesen 

AMD Radeon Pro WX 8200 im Test
AMD Radeon Pro WX 8200 im Test – Benchmarks und exklusive Hardwaredetails – Tom's Hardware Deutschland


> ...Die Lösung mit der Wärmeleitpaste aus Graphit ist selten genug ...


----------



## Rallyesport (17. Dezember 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Mach den Test mal ohne die gtx im case, interessiert mich mal ob die temps so bleiben.



Ich fahre gleich auf die Arbeit, wenn ich diese Woche dazu komme gerne, ansonsten musste dich bis nach den Tagen gedulden da habe ich ja wieder Urlaub, dann kann ich das gern nachholen.


----------



## RX480 (17. Dezember 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass anfangs die Qualitätsstreuung der Chips gigantisch war, dann hast du noch molded/unmolded etc. unterschiedlichen HBM...
> Damit stellt man sicher, dass jede Karte die Werte schafft.



Leider wahr, mein 2 Schwestern sind auch unterschiedlich.
Zum Glück läuft Cf auch mit unsynchronen Settings.


----------



## RX480 (17. Dezember 2018)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Was zum lesen
> 
> AMD Radeon Pro WX 8200 im Test
> AMD Radeon Pro WX 8200 im Test – Benchmarks und exklusive Hardwaredetails – Tom's Hardware Deutschland



Da fehlt Igor der Auto-UV Button. Ein HBM-OC-Test wäre mal interessant gewesen.
(da geht unter Wasser sicher Einiges)

Gurdi kannst Du Dich zu der Graphit -WLP schlau machen ?


----------



## Gurdi (17. Dezember 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Da fehlt Igor der Auto-UV Button. Ein HBM-OC-Test wäre mal interessant gewesen.
> (da geht unter Wasser sicher Einiges)
> 
> Gurdi kannst Du Dich zu der Graphit -WLP schlau machen ?



Was willst du denn wissen, dann kann ich Igor mal fragen wenn möglich.
Ich selbst teste das Ding nicht, mir kommt nichts leitendes auf meine GPU.


----------



## Elistaer (17. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was willst du denn wissen, dann kann ich Igor mal fragen wenn möglich.
> Ich selbst teste das Ding nicht, mir kommt nichts leitendes auf meine GPU.


Hattest du mal die Arctic Silver 5 als WLP damit bin ich selbst beim FX supper gefahren. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (17. Dezember 2018)

Vllt. kann Igor mal bei AMD nachfragen, was Das für ne Marke ist.
Hier gibt es dann schon experimentierfreudige "erfahrene" Modder wo sich vllt. mal jemand rantraut.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Dezember 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Vllt. kann Igor mal bei AMD nachfragen, was Das für ne Marke ist.
> Hier gibt es dann schon experimentierfreudige "erfahrene" Modder wo sich vllt. mal jemand rantraut.



Ich kann mal nach hören ob er weiß woher das Ding stammt und ob es im Retailhandel verfügbar ist.



Elistaer schrieb:


> Hattest du mal die Arctic Silver 5 als WLP damit bin ich selbst beim FX supper gefahren.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk



MX 5 hab ich schon mal benutzt, war net übel aber war auch net der Hammer. Kryonaut und Maker waren schon ne Ecke besser.


----------



## drstoecker (17. Dezember 2018)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Hattest du mal die Arctic Silver 5 als WLP damit bin ich selbst beim FX supper gefahren.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


Hatte früher auf diese geschworen, aber der letzte Einsatz für ein paar Jahren hat mich dann doch zum Wechsel gedrängt. Erstens war die Paste so zäh das man die nicht verstreichen konnte und zweitens war die mx5 um Welten besser.


Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich kann mal nach hören ob er weiß woher das Ding stammt und ob es im Retailhandel verfügbar ist.
> 
> 
> 
> MX 5 hab ich schon mal benutzt, war net übel aber war auch net der Hammer. Kryonaut und Maker waren schon ne Ecke besser.


Ne der meint nicht die Arctic cooling sondern die Silver 5!


----------



## RX480 (18. Dezember 2018)

Gb RX56 für 339,-€+3 Spiele im Mindstar
8GB Gigabyte Radeon RX Vega 56 Gaming OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de

Nach den guten Erfahrungen von Gurdi mal einen Versuch wert, falls noch jemand Bedarf hat in der Familie.

Evtl. war der mögliche  P7>1700 auch kein Zufall. In der Beschreibung steht XTX-Chip!!!


----------



## WhoRainZone (18. Dezember 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Gb RX56 für 339,-€+3 Spiele im Mindstar
> 8GB Gigabyte Radeon RX Vega 56 Gaming OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de
> 
> Nach den guten Erfahrungen von Gurdi mal einen Versuch wert, falls noch jemand Bedarf hat in der Familie.
> ...


Das wäre ja zu schön um wahr zu sein


----------



## Dudelll (18. Dezember 2018)

Hat eigentlich noch wer das Problem das seid dem neuen Treiber die VRM Temps von der Gpu nicht mehr angezeigt werden? Hab jetzt Aida, HWinfo und Gpu-Z probiert und auch mit öfter neustarten gibts die Sensoren bei mir scheinbar nicht mehr oO


----------



## BarFly (18. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,



RX480 schrieb:


> Gb RX56 für 339,-€+3 Spiele im Mindstar
> 8GB Gigabyte Radeon RX Vega 56 Gaming OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de
> 
> Nach den guten Erfahrungen von Gurdi mal einen Versuch wert, falls noch jemand Bedarf hat in der Familie.
> ...


Die habe ich auch im Blick. Mich stören aber die Erwähnungen von Spulenfiepen.


----------



## Zwock7420 (18. Dezember 2018)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich noch wer das Problem das seid dem neuen Treiber die VRM Temps von der Gpu nicht mehr angezeigt werden? Hab jetzt Aida, HWinfo und Gpu-Z probiert und auch mit öfter neustarten gibts die Sensoren bei mir scheinbar nicht mehr oO



Also ich habe inzwischen in 2 Systemen von GPU-Z Version 2.7.0 bis 2.16.0 IMMER wieder Probleme damit, alle 5 Temps zu sehen zu krigen... Oft werden nur 3 angezeigt (Ich glaube GPU, Hotspot und HBM) nach nem Reboot sind es dann auf einmal alle 5 und nach dem nächsten wieder nur 3, oder manchmal auch nicht? Ich habe nicht die geringste Ahnung womit das zusammenhängt...

Edit:

Achso, hätte ich beinahe vergessen: Nicht erst seit dem neusten Treiber, habe das schon von Anbeginn an...


----------



## soda (18. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ich wollte auch kurz mal wieder melden.

Also ich habe mir nun neue Ram Riegel organisiert und das System wird nach Weihnachten dann umgebaut mit neuem Mainboard usw.

Allerdings habe ich gestern mit einem Freund festgestellt dass diese Framedrops die ich in  meinem letzten Beitrag beschrieben hatte kein direktes Problem meines Systems sind sondern anscheinend mit dem Spiel zusammen hängen. Denn mein Kumpel hatte genau das gleiche Problem und bei Reddit gibt es auch andere User die davon berichten,seit dem letzten Patch bzw. Update.
Ich hatte auch mal die Statistiken eingeblendet während des Spiels und sowohl CPU als auch GPU liegen bei 60-75% während die Framedrops "passierten" 

Ich würde es jetzt mal auf die Server des Spiels schieben aber der Umbau des Systems erfolgt trotzdem.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Dezember 2018)

Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Also ich habe inzwischen in 2 Systemen von GPU-Z Version 2.7.0 bis 2.16.0 IMMER wieder Probleme damit, alle 5 Temps zu sehen zu krigen... Oft werden nur 3 angezeigt (Ich glaube GPU, Hotspot und HBM) nach nem Reboot sind es dann auf einmal alle 5 und nach dem nächsten wieder nur 3, oder manchmal auch nicht? Ich habe nicht die geringste Ahnung womit das zusammenhängt...
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Achso, hätte ich beinahe vergessen: Nicht erst seit dem neusten Treiber, habe das schon von Anbeginn an...



Das Problem hat jeder und keiner weiß warum. Einfach neustarten bis die angezeigt werden.



BarFly schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Die habe ich auch im Blick. Mich stören aber die Erwähnungen von Spulenfiepen.



Jeder Karte kann Spulenfiepen haben, meine hatte keins. Zumindest nicht nennenswert. Bei sehr hohen FPS fiept jeder Karte.


----------



## RX480 (18. Dezember 2018)

GPU-Z ist auch net dran Schuld sondern eher der Chip.
Bei Cf ist selten bei beiden Grakas VR-Temp gleichzeitig dabei.

btw. 
gegen Spulenfiepen, 
bin da auch für ein gescheites fps-Limit mal vom Verbrauch abgesehen. (bei den Ref.´s wars auch oft die Beleuchtung)
Und Chill ist soundso nice.


----------



## Downsampler (18. Dezember 2018)

soda schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich wollte auch kurz mal wieder melden.
> 
> Also ich habe mir nun neue Ram Riegel organisiert und das System wird nach Weihnachten dann umgebaut mit neuem Mainboard usw.
> ...



Also wenn du mehr FPS haben willst schalte einfach einige Effekte im Spiel ab. Die neueren Grafikkarten haben eine immense Leistung und deswegen werden immer mehr Effekte in die Spiele eingebracht um diese wieder auszubremsen. Ich schalte z. B. generell alle Unschärfe Effekte im Spiel wie DOF, Motion Blur, Radial Blur, usw. ab, weil ich sie nicht mag. Das Resultat ist dabei ca. 20% mehr FPS und ein schärferes Bild und weniger Ruckelei durch Framedrops. Auch die Reduzierung von Schattendarstellungen kann man locker immer 2 bis 3 Stufen reduzieren. Das hat keine Auswirkungen auf das Gameplay und wer achtet bei schnellen Shootergames schon auf detaillierte Schattendarstellung? Das gleiche gilt auch für das Post Processing. Bringt meistens nochmal 10% mehr FPS je Einstellung.


----------



## Rallyesport (18. Dezember 2018)

soda schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich wollte auch kurz mal wieder melden.
> 
> Also ich habe mir nun neue Ram Riegel organisiert und das System wird nach Weihnachten dann umgebaut mit neuem Mainboard usw.
> ...



Na das freut mich doch! 
Bin mal gespannt wie das Sys nach dem Umbau dann läuft!


----------



## Gurdi (18. Dezember 2018)

BarFly schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Die habe ich auch im Blick. Mich stören aber die Erwähnungen von Spulenfiepen.



Schau mal hier im Test nach der Karte.
Minimalismus pur: Gigabyte RX Vega56 Gaming OC im Test – Seite 3 – Tom's Hardware Deutschland


----------



## WhoRainZone (18. Dezember 2018)

Moment, ist Motion Blur nicht ein Effekt, der Leistung freigibt?
Weil das ganze Zeug dann nicht mehr genau gerendert werden muss, sondern nur die Schlieren? 

Zumindest habe ich das in irgend nem Video mal gehört. (weiß aber nicht mehr von wem, geschweige denn welches)


----------



## RX480 (18. Dezember 2018)

Zum GB RX56-Review:
Und dann noch HBCC+HDR on, da sieht die 56 supi aus.


----------



## RX480 (18. Dezember 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Moment, ist Motion Blur nicht ein Effekt, der Leistung freigibt?
> Weil das ganze Zeug dann nicht mehr genau gerendert werden muss, sondern nur die Schlieren?
> 
> Zumindest habe ich das in irgend nem Video mal gehört. (weiß aber nicht mehr von wem, geschweige denn welches)



Wird wohl eher drübergepappt.


----------



## DeLuXe1992 (18. Dezember 2018)

Kann mir einer bezüglich einem Bluescreen weiter helfen?

 Der Fehlercode war: 0x00000116 (0xffffaa86a2e2d470, 0xfffff8015e6d04d0, 0xffffffffc0000001, 0x0000000000000003). 

Ich habe eine Vega 64 Red Devil.  Der Bluescreen trat im idle auf. 2x

Liegt es vll an dem neuen Treiber? ( Adrenalin 2019 ) Dieser wurde allerdings clean installiert. Das heisst ich habe im abgesicherten Modus mit dem AMD Uninstaller alles entfernt, und dann normal den neuen installiert.


----------



## RX480 (18. Dezember 2018)

Ist denn schon Weihnachten  ? 

Die Strixx 64 für 419,-€ + 35€ Cashback + 3 Spiele im Mindstar.
8GB Asus Radeon RX Vega 64 ROG Strix OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de

edit: wieder hoch auf 449,-€

Ist dort immer mal ein kaufinteressierter Hacker am Werk ?


----------



## Gurdi (18. Dezember 2018)

DeLuXe1992 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer bezüglich einem Bluescreen weiter helfen?
> 
> Der Fehlercode war: 0x00000116 (0xffffaa86a2e2d470, 0xfffff8015e6d04d0, 0xffffffffc0000001, 0x0000000000000003).
> 
> ...



Unter welchen Bedingungen trat es denn auf.


----------



## DeLuXe1992 (18. Dezember 2018)

Wie gesagt PC war im IDLE. Ich war nicht direkt am PC wo es passiert ist. 
War quasi AFK, für 30 Min, als ich wieder kam,  hab ich halt den Bluescreen gesehen. 
Lief auch nichts belastendes im Hintergrund. Browser war offen, Steam und Origin.

Das ganze halt 2x mal. Direkt am PC war ich halt nie wo es Auftrat deswegen kann ich leider nicht mehr dazu sagen. Und sonst ist es noch nicht aufgetreten.


----------



## drstoecker (18. Dezember 2018)

BarFly schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Die habe ich auch im Blick. Mich stören aber die Erwähnungen von Spulenfiepen.


Alle Karte fiepen, die eine mehr die andereetwss weniger!


DeLuXe1992 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt PC war im IDLE. Ich war nicht direkt am PC wo es passiert ist.
> War quasi AFK, für 30 Min, als ich wieder kam,  hab ich halt den Bluescreen gesehen.
> Lief auch nichts belastendes im Hintergrund. Browser war offen, Steam und Origin.
> 
> Das ganze halt 2x mal. Direkt am PC war ich halt nie wo es Auftrat deswegen kann ich leider nicht mehr dazu sagen. Und sonst ist es noch nicht aufgetreten.


Was steht in der Ereignissanzeige unter benutzerdefiniert drin?


----------



## DeLuXe1992 (18. Dezember 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Alle Karte fiepen, die eine mehr die andereetwss weniger!
> 
> Was steht in der Ereignissanzeige unter benutzerdefiniert drin?



Der Computer wurde nach einem schwerwiegenden Fehler neu gestartet. Der Fehlercode war: 0x00000116 (0xffffcc048a69a470, 0xfffff800a08104d0, 0xffffffffc0000001, 0x0000000000000003). Ein volles Abbild wurde gespeichert in: C:\WINDOWS\MEMORY.DMP. Berichts-ID: fce1735c-b5eb-47e5-8f12-7d5008e0d1ac.


Falls du das meinst..

Im Anhang noch nen Screenshot von BlueScreenview.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drstoecker (18. Dezember 2018)

DeLuXe1992 schrieb:


> Der Computer wurde nach einem schwerwiegenden Fehler neu gestartet. Der Fehlercode war: 0x00000116 (0xffffcc048a69a470, 0xfffff800a08104d0, 0xffffffffc0000001, 0x0000000000000003). Ein volles Abbild wurde gespeichert in: C:\WINDOWS\MEMORY.DMP. Berichts-ID: fce1735c-b5eb-47e5-8f12-7d5008e0d1ac.
> 
> 
> Falls du das meinst..
> ...


Ne das meinte ich nicht.


----------



## d3w0lf (18. Dezember 2018)

Moin,
bin neu und hoffentlich richtig hier. Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Hab ne Vega 56 mit Eiswolf mit 64er Bios günstig auf Ebay geschossen, soweit so gut. Lief mehr oder minder problemlos. Spulenfiepen ab ca. 70% Last, gibt schlimmeres. Seltsam war, mein Rechner brauchte immer mehrere Startversuche bis er lief. 
Nun, dachte dass es am Netzteil liegt, bis zum Blackfriday gewartet und BQ SP11 650W erstanden und nada. Rechner tot. 
Nächster Verdacht, vielleicht liegts ja am geflashten Bios. Und die Odyssee beginnt. Beim Eiswolf kommt man nicht ohne weiteres an den Bios Switch..., also komplett zerlegt und in dem Zuge auch einfach wieder den Stock Kühler verbaut. Neuer Versuch. Lüfter springt, an Radeon leuchtet, Bild schwarz, nicht mal Tastatur und Maus werden erkannt. 
Ohne Strom an der Karte kann ich die iGPU nutzen.
Weitere Fehlersuche hat ergeben dass mein PCIe Slot ebenfalls tot ist. (Soundkarte wird im Bios im Slot der Graka nicht erkannt). Fml
Help, kann ich noch irgendwas machen oder ist aufgrund der Tatsache, dass der Slot ebenfalls platt ist klar, dass Graka und MB sich gegenseitig gekillt haben :/


----------



## Downsampler (18. Dezember 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Alle Karte fiepen, die eine mehr die andereetwss weniger!
> 
> Was steht in der Ereignissanzeige unter benutzerdefiniert drin?



Nö meine Asus Vega fiept nicht.


----------



## ATIR290 (18. Dezember 2018)

Nun, kommt von Ganz oben wohl doch der Alpha PS Treiber mittels ONLY! Vulkan Games Unterstützuung bei AMD daher.
Alternativ zum Downloaden.


----------



## Downsampler (18. Dezember 2018)

Was soll uns das jetzt sagen? Von ganz oben? Vom Herrgott persönlich oder was? Alpha PS? Ist das irgendein Code?


----------



## RX480 (18. Dezember 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun, kommt von Ganz oben wohl doch der Alpha PS Treiber mittels ONLY! Vulkan Games Unterstützuung bei AMD daher.
> Alternativ zum Downloaden.



Gewöhn Dir mal bitte an, Deine Infos mit Quelle zu verlinken.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Dezember 2018)

d3w0lf schrieb:


> Moin,
> bin neu und hoffentlich richtig hier. Ich habe folgendes Problem:
> Hab ne Vega 56 mit Eiswolf mit 64er Bios günstig auf Ebay geschossen, soweit so gut. Lief mehr oder minder problemlos. Spulenfiepen ab ca. 70% Last, gibt schlimmeres. Seltsam war, mein Rechner brauchte immer mehrere Startversuche bis er lief.
> Nun, dachte dass es am Netzteil liegt, bis zum Blackfriday gewartet und BQ SP11 650W erstanden und nada. Rechner tot.
> ...



Puh du hast ja jetzt ne ganze Menge Zeug durcheinander gemengt, da wird die Gehlersuche aus der Ferne nicht leicht.

Warum kannst du die IGPU nicht nutzen ohne Strom an der Vega? Ausbauen und Bios resetten via Batterie dann startet er mit Autodetect.
Anderen PCI Ex. Slot versucht?


----------



## ATIR290 (18. Dezember 2018)

Lisa SU, ist von Ganz oben gemeint
Obwohl ihr dies Alles andere als Recht zu sein scheint.

Habe die Quelle, darf aber nix posten.
Ist ein komplett Neuer "Alpha Treiber" welcher die PixelShader bei Vulkan komplett überarbeitet ansprechen kann  und NUR ALS ALTERNATIV Treiber seinen Download fristen wird,-
um dort für hohe Leistungsprünge sorgt.
Dadurch kommt man in RTX 2080 Custom Bereiche.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Dezember 2018)

Vulkan only wäre nicht sonderlich nützlich, obwohl ich zumindest zwei Spiele habe die damit laufen.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (18. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Vulkan only wäre nicht sonderlich nützlich, obwohl ich zumindest zwei Spiele habe die damit laufen.



Ach, genau wie die letzten 3x?


----------



## Gurdi (18. Dezember 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Ach, genau wie die letzten 3x?


----------



## Downsampler (18. Dezember 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Lisa SU, ist von Ganz oben gemeint
> Obwohl ihr dies Alles andere als Recht zu sein scheint.
> 
> Habe die Quelle, darf aber nix posten.
> ...



Arbeitest du bei AMD oder warum darfst du nix posten?


----------



## RX480 (18. Dezember 2018)

Er arbeitet bei Heidi auf der Alm.
(3x Geheiminfos von der Alm war gemeint)


----------



## ATIR290 (18. Dezember 2018)

Ach vergiss es !


----------



## RX480 (18. Dezember 2018)

dito 

btw.
Die seitenlangen Diskussionen brauchen Wir hier net wirklich. Vor Allem wenn der "Informant" selbst kaum was beitragen kann,
von Verstehen/sachlich Bewerten will ich gar net reden.

btw.
Atir/ horn12 hat noch nicht mal den neuen Treiber drauf, weil er damit nicht klar kommt.(3dC)
Mehr ist dazu net zu sagen.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (18. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


>



Nicht du^^ ATIR290... Schon wieder PS.
Sorry, hätte vielleicht Quoten sollen


----------



## RX480 (18. Dezember 2018)

@Johnjoggo32
Kannst Du eigentlich mal Dein Setting von der FE zeigen, was mit h2o so geht?
Welchen Wakü. hast Du drauf ? Von ner normalen RX64 LC ?
300W, da braucht man schon Push+Pull oder besser noch nen Loop.


----------



## Dudelll (19. Dezember 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Ach vergiss es !



No offense aber man muss sich halt gefallen lassen das man anhand seiner Glaubwürdigkeit beurteilt wird. Und wenn man keine Quellen nennen kann beruht das nunmal auf Erfahrungen bzw. "Vorhersagen" die auch eingetreten sind und da hast du mit dem primitive Treiber halt schonmal hoch gepokert.

Versteh mich nicht falsch ich mag Gerüchte, auch wenn sie nicht stimmen, einfach weil man darüber super spekulieren kann, aber du musst auch einsehen warum deine Glaubwürdigkeit vllt. Nicht besonder hoch gehandelt wird.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (19. Dezember 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> @Johnjoggo32
> Kannst Du eigentlich mal Dein Setting von der FE zeigen, was mit h2o so geht?
> Welchen Wakü. hast Du drauf ? Von ner normalen RX64 LC ?
> 300W, da braucht man schon Push+Pull oder besser noch nen Loop.



1650 bei 1160mv gehen bei mir (ich schau morgen nochmal die genauen Werte nach), ich hab jetzt aber auch nicht mega viel rumgespielt. Der Speicher ist auf Stock Ich hab nen Vega FE-Liquid Kühler mit dem Stock-Lüfter. Hab mit nem Kumpel getauscht. Der hat seine richtige FE-Liquid (also die 350w) richtig unter Wasser gesetzt. Er hat dafür meinen LC Kühler von meiner Vega LC (falls er die FE irgendwann weiterverkaufen will) die grad meinen Air-FE Kühler hat xD Echt kompliziert...


----------



## RX480 (19. Dezember 2018)

Net schlecht wenn man solche Kumpels hat, wo man tauschen kann.


----------



## Rallyesport (19. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab nur einen Kumpel mit na Vega 64, der hat dummerweise auch ne ref :-/


----------



## drstoecker (19. Dezember 2018)

d3w0lf schrieb:


> Moin,
> bin neu und hoffentlich richtig hier. Ich habe folgendes Problem:
> Hab ne Vega 56 mit Eiswolf mit 64er Bios günstig auf Ebay geschossen, soweit so gut. Lief mehr oder minder problemlos. Spulenfiepen ab ca. 70% Last, gibt schlimmeres. Seltsam war, mein Rechner brauchte immer mehrere Startversuche bis er lief.
> Nun, dachte dass es am Netzteil liegt, bis zum Blackfriday gewartet und BQ SP11 650W erstanden und nada. Rechner tot.
> ...


Wann haste die Karte gekauft?
liste mal dein System komplett auf. Du hättest auch mit der igpu die Vega Flashen können.


----------



## WhoRainZone (19. Dezember 2018)

Anderen PCIe Slot schon getestet?

Erinnert mich an ein Problem, was ich mal hatte xD
Da ist bei nem Gigabyte Board die Kühlung der Northbridge abgegangen. Bis ich gecheckt habe, dass meine Abstürze Hardwarebedingt sind, hats irgendwie meinen PCIe x16 Slot mitgerissen


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (19. Dezember 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Net schlecht wenn man solche Kumpels hat, wo man tauschen kann.



Naja, ist ja nur der Kühler. ^^ Nachdem er halt eh nen Waterblock drauf hat^^ (was natürlich trotzdem cool ist)


----------



## gaussmath (19. Dezember 2018)

Ist Radeon ReLive auf den APUs nicht verfügbar?


----------



## d3w0lf (19. Dezember 2018)

Zunächst mal mein System:
i5-3570k@4,2GHz, ASRock Z77 Pro3, 4x4GB G.Skill Trident X 2400,  BQ SP11 650W, 2 Samsung SSDs, Asus Xonar Essence STX II; Monitor: LG 34UC87-B; Peripherie: Logitech G910&G502
P.S.: Was muss ich machen, dass es unter dem Post angezeigt wird? ^.^



Gurdi schrieb:


> Puh du hast ja jetzt ne ganze Menge Zeug durcheinander gemengt, da wird die Gehlersuche aus der Ferne nicht leicht.
> 
> Warum kannst du die IGPU nicht nutzen ohne Strom an der Vega? Ausbauen und Bios resetten via Batterie dann startet er mit Autodetect.
> Anderen PCI Ex. Slot versucht?





WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Anderen PCIe Slot schon getestet?



Es ist genau anders herum, wenn ich die Karte angeschlossen habe geht nichts mehr, USB Geräte werden nicht mehr erkannt, Bild schwarz, Lüfter drehen munter vor sich hin.
Steckt die Karte ohne Strom einfach nur im Slot gehts mittels IGPU.
Jop, ohne Erfolg, bzw wie erwähnt, wenn die Karte vollständig angeschlossen ist geht nichts mehr. 

Ich versuch noch mal eine etwas übersichtlichere Analyse:
-Karte im September gekauft. Lies sich "problemlos" in Betrieb nehmen.
-Rechner fährt kurz an, geht aus, startet neu, läuft ganz normal. Spulenfiepen ab ~70% Last
  Wenn der Rechner läuft, läuft er stabil.
 ->Dr.google gefragt. Könnte am Netzteil liegen. Hatte ein BQ System Power 550W 
     -> Ok, warte damit bis zum Blackfriday oder so, evtl. gibt es ein gutes Angebot. Läuft ja so weit.
 ->Weitere Möglichkeit für die Startschwierigkeiten gesucht, PCIe Link State Power Management.
      Keine Besserung.
- Ende Oktober/Anfang November: Mehrere Versuche nötig bis der Eimer anspringt. Erste Unruhe kommt auf. 
- BF: neues Netzteil gekauft, eingebaut. Nichts geht. Ok wieder altes genommen. Nichts geht. FML.
- Anderen PCIe Slot testen, geht nicht. Stromkabel der Pumpe und darunter liegender PCI Slot kommen sich in die Quere...
- Evtl. Bios Fehler. Man kommt beim Eiswolf nicht an den Switch...
- Mit der Soundkarte den PCIe Slot getestet, wird nicht erkannt, *******
- MB Bios Reset, Batterie getauscht, Sockel Pins angeschaut. Sieht alles ok aus. 
   Noch besteht die Hoffnung, dass nur das MB nen Schaden hat und nicht die Vega
- Hilft alles nichts, Vega zerlegt, Stock Kühler wieder drauf. 
   Karte in den funktionierenden Slot, geht nicht
   Anderes Bios, geht nicht

Mein Latein ist am Ende und nun bin ich hier.


----------



## RX480 (19. Dezember 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Naja, ist ja nur der Kühler. ^^ Nachdem er halt eh nen Waterblock drauf hat^^ (was natürlich trotzdem cool ist)



Wenn Ralleysport mal mit nem Kumpel versuchweise den Kühler hätte tauschen können, was er sich da an Nightmare hätte sparen können.
Insofern finde ich den Vegathread auch gut wg. der Hilfsbereitschaft.


----------



## WhoRainZone (19. Dezember 2018)

d3w0lf schrieb:


> P.S.: Was muss ich machen, dass es unter dem Post angezeigt wird? ^.^


Benutzerkontrollzentrum -> Signatur bearbeiten 



> - Mit der Soundkarte den PCIe Slot getestet, wird nicht erkannt, *******


Das einfachste wäre natürlich den anderen PCIe Slot zu testen mit der Vega, aber das geht ja irgendwie nicht? 

Wenn aber die SoKa auch nicht erkannt wird, hast du nun 2 Möglichkeiten
-Die Vega ist im Arsch und hat den Slot mitgerissen
-Der Slot ist irgendwie kaputt gegangen und die Vega lebt noch.

Kann das sein, dass die Vega mehr als 75W durch den Slot gezogen hat, und den damit gegrillt hat?
Nur mal so ein Gedankengang


----------



## d3w0lf (19. Dezember 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Wenn aber die SoKa auch nicht erkannt wird, hast du nun 2 Möglichkeiten
> -Die Vega ist im Arsch und hat den Slot mitgerissen
> -Der Slot ist irgendwie kaputt gegangen und die Vega lebt noch.
> 
> ...



Danke. Da sie jetzt mit dem Stockkühler im anderen Slot auch nicht erkannt wird. Bzw. einfach gar nichts geht ahne ich nichts Gutes


----------



## RX480 (19. Dezember 2018)

So ein übermäßiger Stromkonsum über den PCIe kann doch eigentlich nur sein, wenn die Anderen Stromkabel net korrekt funzen.
AMD hat doch da aus dem RX480-Problem gelernt.


----------



## Ace (19. Dezember 2018)

Mein ganzes System ( Vega64 mit Alphacool Kühler,Mainboard,8600k @4,5Ghz,7RGB Lüfter,1x M.2 SSD,2xSSD,1xHDD,be quiet Straight Power11 verbraucht in Battlefield 5 so zwischen 400W -430W
mit Monitor und dem Router am Strom.Ist denke ich ok.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WhoRainZone (19. Dezember 2018)

Prinzipiell ja, aber du musst bedenken, dass das Board scheißalt ist, vll hats damit was zu tun 
BTW ist Vega kompatibel zu PCIe 2.0?
Der andere PCIe Slot von dem Z77 Board ist nämlich nur  PCIe 2.0 x8 Spezifiziert...

@d3w0lf
hast du nen PC-Fritzen in der Nähe, zu dem du die Karte mal schnell bringen kannst und testen, ob sie überhaupt funzt?

EDIT:
@Ace
Du hast doch auch ne LC auf Custom Wakü, oder?
Kannst du mal deine Settings posten?


----------



## IICARUS (19. Dezember 2018)

Ace schrieb:


> Mein ganzes System ( Vega64 mit Alphacool Kühler,Mainboard,8600k @4,5Ghz,7RGB Lüfter,1x M.2 SSD,2xSSD,1xHDD,be quiet Straight Power11 verbraucht in Battlefield 5 so zwischen 400W -430W
> mit Monitor und dem Router am Strom.Ist denke ich ok.


Das ist normal, Grafikkarte zieht was an den Watt und dann kommt noch deine CPU mit etwa 95Watt dazu und das restliche System.
Besonders mit Wasserkühlung wirst du eine Pumpe und Lüfter haben die auch etwas brauchen. Ich komme auf etwa 300 Watt mit CPU und Grafikkarte und der Rest wird wahrscheinlich nochmals 50-100 Watt ziehen. Bin mit meinem 550 Watt auch hart an der Grenze ohne viel Spielraum.

Müsste mir aber auch mal so ein Messgerät kaufen und an die Steckdose anschließen.
Dann wüsste ich es genau.

EDIT:

@Ace
Was ist das für ein Messgerät was du dazu verwendest? Frage nur weil ich auch eines suche und mir das Display bei dir gut gefällt.


----------



## RX480 (19. Dezember 2018)

Bei Vega und älteren Boards und älteren NT´s sind die ganz kurzen Spitzen oft ein Problem.
2017 waren die Treiber auch noch schlechter und da brauchte man dann schon zu Sicherheit 50..100W Puffer.
gerade etwas Reserve im Mindstar für 69,-€
850 Watt Corsair TX-M Series TX850M Modular 80+ Gold - Netzteile ab 800W | Mindfactory.de

ACE hat ja sogar die kWh drauf = schon wieder 10,-€ verzockt. In wieviel Wochen ?
Nimmst Du auch Chill ?


----------



## Zerosix-06 (19. Dezember 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> ACE hat ja sogar die kWh drauf = schon wieder 10,-€ verzockt. In wieviel Wochen ?
> Nimmst Du auch Chill ?



kannst ja abschätzen über die 7 Tage Ansicht die er auch mit drauf hat (die Balken unten) 
- 1 Bar = 1 kwh
- pro Tag sind es durchschnittlich 3 Balken --> 3 kwh/tag
- bei ~430W Verbrauch macht das etwa 6-7h zocken/Tag

hm... BigBrother is watching you


----------



## Ace (19. Dezember 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> EDIT:
> @Ace
> Du hast doch auch ne LC auf Custom Wakü, oder?
> Kannst du mal deine Settings posten?



Das sind so die Settings die ich hatte.

P6 1577MHz 975mV 
P7 1657MHz 1000mV 
HBM 1020-1100MHz(je nach Temperatur) verknüpft mit 950mV
musst du mal probieren ob es läuft bei dir.




IICARUS schrieb:


> @Ace
> Was ist das für ein Messgerät was du dazu verwendest? Frage nur weil ich  auch eines suche und mir das Display bei dir gut gefällt.



Das habe ich mal irgendwo gekauft ,die kosten im Schnitt alle so um die 10 euro in jedem Baumarkt zu finden oder bei Conrad Elektronik.
Steht Tchibo drauf gab es vielleicht mit einem Pfund Kaffee dazu 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





RX480 schrieb:


> ACE hat ja sogar die kWh drauf = schon wieder 10,-€ verzockt. In wieviel Wochen ?
> Nimmst Du auch Chill ?



Ich glaube das habe ich noch nie gelöscht,nein kein Chill.

@*Zerosix-06*

Stromverbrauch dieses Jahr waren 1700KW gerade erst die Berechnung bekommen


----------



## Gurdi (19. Dezember 2018)

Wäre froh wenn ich nur in die nähe von 1700 käme....


----------



## RX480 (19. Dezember 2018)

Was auch net schlecht ist, die IN+OUT - Messung bei Corsair , was HisN immer hat. 
Da sieht man die NT-Effizienz. Da geht noch Einiges weg.(mal ein Bsp. gegoogelt)


----------



## flozge (19. Dezember 2018)

Hallo ich bin es wieder. Ist ein Fire Strike Score von 18000 Punkten in Ordnung für eine Vega 64 und ein Ryzen 5 2600?


----------



## Gurdi (19. Dezember 2018)

flozge schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin es wieder. Ist ein Fire Strike Score von 18000 Punkten in Ordnung für eine Vega 64 und ein Ryzen 5 2600?



Wie ist der Grafikscore? Stock oder übertaktet?


----------



## flozge (19. Dezember 2018)

Grafikscore ist 24 236 und Physikscore ist 16 577 und kombiniert 6 507. Nicht übertaktet, nur undervoltet


----------



## IICARUS (19. Dezember 2018)

Ist ein guter Wert, nach meiner Meinung ein gutes Ergebnis.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Dezember 2018)

Ja passt.


----------



## flozge (19. Dezember 2018)

Okay danke!


----------



## IICARUS (19. Dezember 2018)

Der Unterschied zu meiner 2080 mit ähnlichen Bedienungen sind im Grafikscore nicht groß, was am ende ehe nur messbar ist und real kaum ein Unterschied machen dürfte.


----------



## RX480 (19. Dezember 2018)

Tiefstapler, aber nett.


----------



## WhoRainZone (19. Dezember 2018)

flozge schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin es wieder. Ist ein Fire Strike Score von 18000 Punkten in Ordnung für eine Vega 64 und ein Ryzen 5 2600?


Jo, passt soweit ohne OC denke ich.

Ich habe jeweils die kleineren Brüder (Vega 56 und R5 1600) und komme auf knapp über 19k Punkte.
Saß aber auch lange dran und ist beides Wassergekühlt. Nur um mal zu zeigen, was mit deiner Hardware möglich wäre.

Hier mein Firestrike Ergebnis
AMD Radeon RX Vega 56 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 5 1600,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM (MS-7A31)


----------



## blautemple (19. Dezember 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zu meiner 2080 mit ähnlichen Bedienungen sind im Grafikscore nicht groß, was am ende ehe nur messbar ist und real kaum ein Unterschied machen dürfte.



Was aber auch daran liegt das Turing Firestrike so gar nicht liegt. In Timespy sieht die Welt schon ganz anders aus 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (19. Dezember 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Was aber auch daran liegt das Turing Firestrike so gar nicht liegt. In Timespy sieht die Welt schon ganz anders aus


Sind beide bei mir gut und denke auch soweit in Ordnung... 

EDIT:

Links Stock und Untervolt und recht OC Grafikkarte aufs Maximum.
My Result

Takt während des Test mit OC.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier noch Timespy.
NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-9900K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG MAXIMUS XI HERO


----------



## RX480 (19. Dezember 2018)

6k mehr ist kaum zu spüren im Alltag.
War wirklich nett gesagt von Dir.

Der TS ist natürlich Hammer . Da sieht die 1080Ti keine Land. 
(gerade Test 1 ist ja rel. Alltagstauglich und zeigt das Gamingpotential)


----------



## Downsampler (19. Dezember 2018)

Die Asus Strixx ROG Vega 56 ist gerade im Mindstar drin für 339,- plus 35,- Cashback und 3 Games. LoL!


----------



## RX480 (19. Dezember 2018)

Hat die Hynix oder Samsung ?


----------



## Downsampler (19. Dezember 2018)

Meine hat Hynix. Taktet bis 950 MHz ohne Fehler. Mehr habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## Gast20190527 (19. Dezember 2018)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Die Asus Strixx ROG Vega 56 ist gerade im Mindstar drin für 339,- plus 35,- Cashback und 3 Games. LoL!



wer will schon eine vega 56, wenn überhaupt wäre eine vega 64 interssant.


----------



## RX480 (19. Dezember 2018)

Kommt auf den Moni und die Ziel-Fps an.


----------



## Downsampler (19. Dezember 2018)

Ich würde sie nochmal kaufen, jetzt nachdem ich sie schon ca. 4 Wochen habe. Für WQHD mit 60Hz Monitor absolut empfehlenswert. Vor allem für 304 Euro wie in dem Angebot zur Zeit. Wenn man ab 0 Uhr dort bestellt ist der Versand kostenlos.


----------



## EyRaptor (19. Dezember 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Sind beide bei mir gut und denke auch soweit in Ordnung...
> EDIT:
> Links Stock und Untervolt und recht OC Grafikkarte aufs Maximum.
> My Result
> ...



Ok, das hätte ich jetzt so nicht erwartet, not bad. 
Hier mal meine oc Scores als Vergleich.
TS NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5820K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X99M-Gaming 5 10700 Punkte Grafikscore
FS NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5820K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X99M-Gaming 5 30960 Punkte Grafikscore 

PS, ich kann jetzt (für begrenzte Zeit) wieder eine Vega 64 testen und endlich komplett durch meine Benchmarks jagen.
Mein Bruder sich eine gekauft aber er findet das zweite 8 PIN PCIe Kabel vom Netzteil nicht.


----------



## RX480 (19. Dezember 2018)

Strixx56:
Mit dem Wert, der wirklich net schlechten Games , ohne Versandkosten = reine Hardware <250€ ist schon abartig gut.

btw.
Bei mir läuft übrigens TS im HDR-Mode. Eigentlich sehr schade, das die Ergebnisse HDR on/off net unterscheiden können.
Aber die Tendenz ist auch bei der 2080 klar. Bereits ohne HDR 10fps mehr in Test 1 als die Pascal.
Wahrscheinlich in SWBF2 dann klare Vorteile im Gamingalltag mit HDR.

Und Vega funzt mit HDR auch sauber fast zum Nulltarif.


----------



## Downsampler (19. Dezember 2018)

Wer da noch die RX 580 oder gar RX 590 kauft, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Dezember 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> 6k mehr ist kaum zu spüren im Alltag.
> War wirklich nett gesagt von Dir.


Beziehe mich hier auf meine vorherige 1070 die jetzt meine Tochter verbaut hat.

Ich kam mit der mit 1440P auch noch sehr gut zurecht. Ich musste die 2080 nicht zwingend haben.
Aus diesem Grund macht es am ende auch nicht viel aus ob ich real 150 FPS habe oder du nur 130 FPS.
(Jetzt mal so aus dem Stehgreif als Zahl aus dem Kopf gegriffen.)

Daher meinte ich macht es real nicht viel aus und ist vielmehr nur messbar.


----------



## Downsampler (19. Dezember 2018)

Ui wie genial, ich sehe gerade daß meine Rechnung vom 19.11. ist. Ich kann an der CashBack Aktion teilnehmen. xD


----------



## IICARUS (19. Dezember 2018)

Daran muss aber der Händler sich mit beteiligen, sonst gehst du leer aus.
Denn er muss dir hierzu ein Code zukommen lassen.

Ich habe meine Grafikkarte 30 Euro günstiger als auf Alternate bekommen.
Auf Alternate war ein Spiel mit dabei aber leider war die Grafikkarte nicht lieferbar.
Mein Rechnungsdatum ist von 07.12. und ich habe dazu MSI angeschrieben... antwort war ich solle mich an mein Händler melden.
Mein Händler hingegen schreibt das sie sich nicht an dieser Promo Aktion beteiligen und es daher nichts geben wird.

Nun habe ich BF5 selbst über Amazon für 35 Euro bezogen und habe am ende fast das gleiche wie auf Alternate ausgegeben.


----------



## Downsampler (19. Dezember 2018)

Habe natürlich bei Mindfactory gekauft und gerade die Teilnahmebedingungen auf der Shopseite gelesen und schon das Formular dort ausgefüllt. CashBack incoming. *Freu!*


----------



## RX480 (19. Dezember 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Beziehe mich hier auf meine vorherige 1070 die jetzt meine Tochter verbaut hat.
> 
> Ich kam mit der mit 1440P auch noch sehr gut zurecht. Ich musste die 2080 nicht zwingend haben.
> Aus diesem Grund macht es am ende auch nicht viel aus ob ich real 150 FPS habe oder du nur 130 FPS.
> ...



Zum Stegreif als Stütze mal ein RX56Cf-Ergebnis von mir bei ca. 0,95V avg. : Sup 4k
(mehr will ich net wg. Temp. +Ref.-Lüftern benchen)
Im Turing-Thread hatte ich nur nach der 2070 GamingZ + Palit 2080 gefragt, weil ich einen Vgl. haben wollte.

I.d. R. sieht es im Alltag bei 4k60fps @0,89V auch verbrauchsmäßig nice aus.(ca. 2x 125W avg. GPU-only)
Setze da meist 62fps, damit die min fps>60 bleiben.

Da werde ich sicher den Unterschied zu Dir kaum merken.

edit: Tip von Igor vor Jahren 
Man fängt mit mGPU erst mit 32Gb Ram an, weil man die Auslagerungsdatei OFF stellen sollte,
um bei Microrucklern ein klares Fehlerbild zu bekommen.
Nach m.E. sind bei MP-Games auch oft die Server zu langsam.
(deswegen für gemütliche SP ideal)


----------



## IICARUS (19. Dezember 2018)

Gut du kommst mir jetzt mit 4K und das ist wieder ein ganz anderes Kaliber und muss auch entsprechend Hardware haben.


----------



## RX480 (19. Dezember 2018)

War jetzt reiner Zufall mit 4k. Wollte halt auch gern mal Tiefstapeln.
(ist gerade mit dem neuen Treiber mein Stabilitätstest fürs Cf)

Versuche gerade in Richtung "Ralle mit 0,85V" für mein 24/7@60fps zu kommen.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Dezember 2018)

Mir ist aber nicht bekannt auf welche Grafikkarte du dich beziehst, sonst hätte ich dieses Ergebnis mit eingestellt.
Denn das ist aus deinem Screenshot nicht ersichtlich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ganz so nebenbei sind mir die Punkte wie bereits vorher erwähnt egal, da ich auch ein 4K Fernseher mit angeschlossen haben und die Grafikkarte damit auch sehr gut mit den Spielen was ich habe läuft. Viel besser als zuvor mit der 1070 Grafikkarte was ich hatte.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AvAljE7A73A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RX480 (19. Dezember 2018)

Immer unter mir.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Dezember 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Immer unter mir.


Komisch das in diesem Sammelthema die Vega 54 und 64 nicht an deine Punkte ran kommen.
[Ranking] Unigine Superposition

Stell mal ein Screenshot ein womit man auch das System einsehen kann, denn das hast du ja irgendwie komplett ausgelassen.
Nicht das ich dir was unterstellen möchte, aber wenn man sich auf ein Vergleich einlässt sollte man auch die Karten offen legen.


----------



## Downsampler (19. Dezember 2018)

IICARUS er hat 2 Vega 56 im CrossfireX verbaut. Deswegen die hohe Punktzahl.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Dezember 2018)

Kein Wunder, habe mir so was schon gedacht.  
Tja mit zwei 2080er kann ich nicht dienen. 

Zudem nutze ich mein UHD Fernseher nicht zum Spielen sondern nur gelegentlich um ein Film zu schauen.
Daher reicht mir das ganze schon aus da mein Monitor nur 1440P hat.

Und so ganz nebenbei... mit den 1863 Punkten liege ich zu seinen zwei Karten gar nicht so weit zurück...


----------



## RX480 (19. Dezember 2018)

Es gibt ja keine Regel , die mich zwingt an Rankinglisten teilzunehmen. 
Der Post hier war ne Ausnahme, weil Du anscheinend etwas Wissen wolltest, oder auch nicht.

Ansonsten habe ich halt die Philosophie 2x RX56<0,9V statt 1x RX64@h2o mit 1,25V für 24/7.
Dadurch kann ich mir sogar h2o sparen, weil die Ref.Lüfter net schlecht sind.
Im UV-Thread zeige ich auch gern meine Settings, die ich für mein 24/7 nutze, bzw. berate dort auch Single-Grakas mit ähnlichen Settings.
Vega ist halt für viele Leute , die den Wattman net kennen Neuland.
Und Cf wird auch niemand aufgeschwatzt, ist halt was für alte Herren mit ner Menge tauglicher Games.
(für mehr Geld liegt die SeaHwak schon mal 15fps zurück; von daher ist Cf voll mein Ding, 
und 2017 wäre die 1080Ti für HDR noch schlechter gewesen)


----------



## drstoecker (19. Dezember 2018)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Ich würde sie nochmal kaufen, jetzt nachdem ich sie schon ca. 4 Wochen habe. Für WQHD mit 60Hz Monitor absolut empfehlenswert. Vor allem für 304 Euro wie in dem Angebot zur Zeit. Wenn man ab 0 Uhr dort bestellt ist der Versand kostenlos.


Rechne noch die Games runter vllt nochmal 100€ dann biste bei 200€ für die Karte. Wenn ich keine 64er strix mit ekwb hätte dann würde ich zuschlagen. Mal sehen vllt mache ich es trotzdem noch.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Dezember 2018)

Die Karten sind schon weg, nur noch eine AREZ da für 360.


----------



## rumpeLson (19. Dezember 2018)

Mir wurde gerade im Treiber das Update auf 18.12.3 empfohlen. Radeon™ Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 18.12.3 Release Notes | AMD


----------



## Cleriker (19. Dezember 2018)

Wie lustig! Ich hab vor etwa fünfzehn Minuten gesucht, da gab's den noch nicht.
Davon ab bin ich immer wieder begeistert wie engagiert die bei AMD bei ihren Treibern sind. Wirklich klasse. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (19. Dezember 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, habe mir so was schon gedacht.
> Tja mit zwei 2080er kann ich nicht dienen...



Oi oi, 2x2080! Jung was hast du vor? xD Ich dachte CF/SLI sind nicht mehr so gut supported.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Dezember 2018)

Bin schon ziemlich durchgeknallt... aber alles hat seine Grenzen... 
Nein nein... meine 2080 bekommt kein Brüderlein...


----------



## Gurdi (19. Dezember 2018)

rumpeLson schrieb:


> Mir wurde gerade im Treiber das Update auf 18.12.3 empfohlen. Radeon™ Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 18.12.3 Release Notes | AMD



Och mensch, ich hab gerade den HTPC fertig gemacht mit allen Downloads, Treibern, Updates und Einstellungen.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Bin schon ziemlich durchgeknallt... aber alles hat seine Grenzen...
> Nein nein... meine 2080 bekommt kein Brüderlein...



Klugscheißermodus=On
Es heißt Schwester bei Gegenständen. Wie z.B. Schwesterschiff


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (19. Dezember 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Bin schon ziemlich durchgeknallt... aber alles hat seine Grenzen...
> Nein nein... meine 2080 bekommt kein Brüderlein...



Naja eine 2080 ist schon sau schnell  So why?


----------



## IICARUS (19. Dezember 2018)

Ich kam schon mit meiner 1070 gut zurecht, die 2080 ist für mich schon Overkill und daher vollkommen ausreichend.
Bin noch nicht mal auf 2080 Ti gegangen da einerseits viel zu teuer mit Wasserkühler und andererseits nicht notwendig mit nur 1440P.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (19. Dezember 2018)

Ich mus zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich mir auch eine RTX 2080 bestellt habe. Das blöde ist, nachdem ich mehrere VEGA-Karten mit extremen Spulenfiepen hier hatte, hatte ich schon zwei 2080er mit starken Spulenfiepen. Am Netzteil lag es nicht, dass habe ich bereits getestet. Also entweder hatte ich bisher Pech oder es liegt an einem anderen Faktor wie dem Mainboard.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Bin noch nicht mal auf 2080 Ti gegangen da einerseits viel zu teuer mit Wasserkühler und andererseits nicht notwendig mit nur 1440P.


Ich habe tatsächlich überlegt, auch zur 2080 Ti zu greifen, dann ist mir aber aufgefallen, dass ich mit der 2080 in UWQHD und 'nem R7 2700X hin und wieder ins CPU-Limit renne. Und da bringt mir die Ti auch nichts.

Eines muss ich den VEGA Karten aber lassen: In Verbindung mit 'nem Ryzen hatte ich eine bombenfeste, stabile Framerate.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Dezember 2018)

Treiber hat keine Auswirkungen auf die Leistung, reine Bugfixing.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Dezember 2018)

Bisher hatte ich immer Glück kein Spulenfiepen zu haben.
Weder die AMD/ATI und Nvidia die ich vor 2014 hatten welches, noch 2x 770, 2x 980, 2x 1070 und die 2080 die ich jetzt habe.
In allen Rechner hatte ich entweder Cooler Master Netzteile oder wie in den letzten Jahren nur noch Be Quiet.

In einem anderem Thema was die letzten Tage hier lief lag es am ende doch noch am Netzteil.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (19. Dezember 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Bisher hatte ich immer Glück kein Spulenfiepen zu haben.
> Weder die AMD/ATI und Nvidia die ich vor 2014 hatten welches, noch 2x 770, 2x 980, 2x ...



Ich hatte ne 390x Devil. Die hat bei 200mv aufm' Kern und (ich glaube es waren) 1275MHz (weit über 1200 jedenfalls) das Fiepen angefangen^^ Dafür hat sich auch stark zu ner Fury aufgeschlossen. Nachdem mein Netzteil mich für das und nen FX bei 5GHz einfach gehasst hat hab ich doch irgendwann zur Fury gegriffen xD Zu der Zeit haben die 4GB VRam noch gut gereicht.


----------



## drstoecker (20. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Karten sind schon weg, nur noch eine AREZ da für 360.


Ja habs schon gesehen, ging wohl sehr schnell. Zu dem Preis auch kein Wunder. Aber solche Angebote kommen ja immer mal zwischendurch, man muss nur schnell sein.


----------



## sunyego (20. Dezember 2018)

Die VR performance ist ja katastrophal im vergleich zu Pascal

Virtal Reality ist so genial und dann so eine miese performance, pfui.


----------



## drstoecker (20. Dezember 2018)

sunyego schrieb:


> Die VR performance ist ja katastrophal im vergleich zu Pascal
> 
> Virtal Reality ist so genial und dann so eine miese performance, pfui.


Vr ist für mich eh keine Option, total uninteressant das Feature!


----------



## Cleriker (20. Dezember 2018)

Noch! Irgendwann wird es da auch bessere Spiele geben. Die aktuellen benchmarks deuten halt an, dass nvidia momentan besser da steht. Ist mMn aber auch verständlich. AMD hatte mit der Pro-Duo ein Produkt gebracht dass VR pushen sollte und das ist kläglich gescheitert. Dass sie danach erstmal weniger motiviert sind in diesem speziellen Bereich ist doch normal.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (20. Dezember 2018)

Bevor man das Thema aufrollt muss erstmal geklärt werden warum Vega in VR deutlich höher auflöst z.B. in Hellblade.
Die Sache mit dem Streamen finde ich im Zusammenhang mit VR interessant.


----------



## Cleriker (20. Dezember 2018)

Weißt du zufällig in welcher Ausgabe das war? Dann kann ich heute Abend nochmal da reinschauen. Ich weiß noch dass mich irgendwas am Ende des Artikels gestört hat, aber frag mich nicht was.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (20. Dezember 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Weißt du zufällig in welcher Ausgabe das war? Dann kann ich heute Abend nochmal da reinschauen. Ich weiß noch dass mich irgendwas am Ende des Artikels gestört hat, aber frag mich nicht was.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk



Der Artikel ist frei
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Hellblade-Senuas-Sacrifice-Spiel-56843/Specials/VR-Test-1264653/


----------



## RX480 (20. Dezember 2018)

sunyego schrieb:


> Die VR performance ist ja katastrophal im vergleich zu Pascal



Da gab es doch mal ne nette Anekdote mit CYAN ROOM.
(als Pascal mit TR net so richtig skalierte)
VRMark Cyan Room spricht AMDs Vega-Architektur an - Hardwareluxx

Ist sicher wie überall, Game A hui und B pfui.
Alter Schrott <Vulkan/DX12 macht sicher tendentiell eher Probleme.

btw.
berntBrandon vom Luxx hat für VR mit den älteren Treibern immer P7 als Minimalstatus genommen.
Mit den Neueren wäre sicher P6 ausreichend.
Da müsste mal ein User schauen , wie es im GPU-Z aussieht.
Würde mich net wundern, wenn der Takt ohne Nachhilfe net hoch kommt.
Im ungünstigsten Fall war dann auch der HBM unten und schon hat man im Review sinnlose Ergebnisse.


----------



## Cleriker (20. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist frei
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Hellblade-Senuas-Sacrifice-Spiel-56843/Specials/VR-Test-1264653/


Frei aber nicht vollständig. Steht doch sogar kurz vorm Fazit, dass sie das in der print nochmal anschauen. Das haben sie auch gemacht, nur weiß ich nicht mehr in welcher.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (20. Dezember 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Frei aber nicht vollständig. Steht doch sogar kurz vorm Fazit, dass sie das in der print nochmal anschauen. Das haben sie auch gemacht, nur weiß ich nicht mehr in welcher.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk



Nein haben sie bisher noch nicht gemacht!


----------



## DeLuXe1992 (20. Dezember 2018)

Hat den vll irgendwer noch Rat, wegen meinem Bluescreen Problem? Leider tritt es immer noch auf. Und das jedesmal wenn ich nicht am PC bin. Also im IDLE.  Habe ihn heute morgen gestartet. Eben wider gekommen und sehe den Bluescreen. 
Liegt es vll am neuen Treiber? Ich hab gestern Abend die ganze Zeit gezockt. Kein einziger Grafikfehler oder nen Absturz.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (20. Dezember 2018)

DeLuXe1992 schrieb:


> Hat den vll irgendwer noch Rat, wegen meinem Bluescreen Problem? Leider tritt es immer noch auf. Und das jedesmal wenn ich nicht am PC bin. Also im IDLE.  Habe ihn heute morgen gestartet. Eben wider gekommen und sehe den Bluescreen.
> Liegt es vll am neuen Treiber? Ich hab gestern Abend die ganze Zeit gezockt. Kein einziger Grafikfehler oder nen Absturz.



Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem, allerdings mit einem i7 4930K. Mein PC wurde auf Herz und Nieren geprüft: Memtest über 48 Stunden, Prime auf allen Threads über 24 Stunden und so weiter. Aber es wurde nix gefunden und evtl. war es irgendein Stromsparmechanismus der mir da nen Fehler reingekloppt hat. Es war wie bei dir nur im Idle und nie unter Last.  Ich bin dann von Intel weg auf den R7 1700X umgestiegen und hab seit diesem Tag keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Dezember 2018)

DeLuXe1992 schrieb:


> Hat den vll irgendwer noch Rat, wegen meinem Bluescreen Problem? Leider tritt es immer noch auf. Und das jedesmal wenn ich nicht am PC bin. Also im IDLE.  Habe ihn heute morgen gestartet. Eben wider gekommen und sehe den Bluescreen.
> Liegt es vll am neuen Treiber? Ich hab gestern Abend die ganze Zeit gezockt. Kein einziger Grafikfehler oder nen Absturz.


Versuche das ganze ohne OC, ist es weg liegt es an deinem OC.


----------



## Downsampler (20. Dezember 2018)

Hast du schon das hier versucht:

YouTube


----------



## DaHell63 (20. Dezember 2018)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem, allerdings mit einem i7 4930K. Mein PC wurde auf Herz und Nieren geprüft: Memtest über 48 Stunden, Prime auf allen Threads über 24 Stunden und so weiter. Aber es wurde nix gefunden und evtl. war es irgendein Stromsparmechanismus der mir da nen Fehler reingekloppt hat. Es war wie bei dir nur im Idle und nie unter Last.  Ich bin dann von Intel weg auf den R7 1700X umgestiegen und hab seit diesem Tag keine Probleme mehr.


Hatte anfangs mit meinem i7 3930K das selbe Problem. Wenn ich  einen  BS hatte, dann nur im Idle.
Bei mir war die Lösung.......im Bios hatte ich VCore auf 1.25V und der Offset war auf 0.075 eingestellt. Unter Last kein Problem, nur im Idle kam es dann und wann zu BS.
Offset auf 0.065 gestellt und seither Ruhe.
Läuft jetzt im Idle mit 0.85V anstatt 0.75V was anscheinend ausreichend ist.


----------



## Gast20190527 (20. Dezember 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Strixx56:
> Mit dem Wert, der wirklich net schlechten Games , ohne Versandkosten = reine Hardware <250€ ist schon abartig gut.



Ich muss zugeben das AMD hier ordentlich aufn Tisch haut, die Preise + 3 tolle Games ist echt eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Rallyesport (20. Dezember 2018)

Hey ich beobachte hier ein seltsames verhalten meiner Vega, würde mal gerne wissen warum sie das tut, oder ob es sich um ein Treiberproblem vom neuen Treiber handelt.
Ich habe heute mal wieder ein wenig meine Vega falten lassen (folding @ home) 
Die Vega steht im Sparbios auf 200W begrenzt, beim reinen falten wird das Powerlimit nie erreicht. 
Ab einer gewissen Zeit aber fällt das Powerlimit auf 50W ab und bleibt dann dort, das reicht um die GPU beim falten immer noch voll takten zu lassen, nur der Speicher geht dann auf 167Mhz runter und bleibt dort. 
Es gibt ja auch so gut wie keine Zugriffe auf den Speicher beim falten und für den normalen Desktopbetrieb ist das auch ausreichend. 
Möchte ich nun aber nach dem falten ein Spiel starten bleibt die Vega bei ihrem 50W Powerlimit und so ist ein vernünftiges spielen nicht möglich, was ja klar ist.
Nach einem neustart hat die Vega wieder ihre 200W und kann diese auch nutzen.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Dezember 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Hey ich beobachte hier ein seltsames verhalten meiner Vega, würde mal gerne wissen warum sie das tut, oder ob es sich um ein Treiberproblem vom neuen Treiber handelt.
> Ich habe heute mal wieder ein wenig meine Vega falten lassen (folding @ home)
> Die Vega steht im Sparbios auf 200W begrenzt, beim reinen falten wird das Powerlimit nie erreicht.
> Ab einer gewissen Zeit aber fällt das Powerlimit auf 50W ab und bleibt dann dort, das reicht um die GPU beim falten immer noch voll takten zu lassen, nur der Speicher geht dann auf 167Mhz runter und bleibt dort.
> ...



Hmm noch nie von so einem Problem gehört. Könnte irgendwie mit dem Compute zusammenhängen. Temperaturen hast du gecheckt?
Dürfte eine Treibersache sein denke ich.


----------



## DeLuXe1992 (20. Dezember 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Versuche das ganze ohne OC, ist es weg liegt es an deinem OC.



Schon gemacht. Leider erfolglos. Hätte mich auch gewundert wenns am OC liegt... weil unter Last ja alles geht.
Das mit dem Video hab ich auch schon probiert. Tritt ja auch nicht beim Booten sondern im BETRIEB auf. Wenn ich am PC bin ist es noch nie aufgetreten. Sehe es dann immer wenn ich wider komme^^...
Auch wenn ich normal im IDLE surfe oder vids schaue... keine Probleme. Bin langsam auch ratlos..


Mal ne andere Frage, an die Nitro+ 64er Besitzer.  Habe die Karte nen Freund empfohlen.  Kam heute an und auch schon ein bsischen getweakt. Ist das normal bei der Nitro+ das die Spannung immer 0.05 UNTER dem eingestellten Wert im Treiber ist? also wenn er 1050mv Einstellt hat er 1.0 Unter Last... bei meiner Red Devil ist das anders... wenn ich dort 1050mv anstelle hab ich auch 1,05 anliegend.


----------



## Rallyesport (20. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hmm noch nie von so einem Problem gehört. Könnte irgendwie mit dem Compute zusammenhängen. Temperaturen hast du gecheckt?
> Dürfte eine Treibersache sein denke ich.



Jetzt war es grad wärend des spielens, auf einmal auf 16W zurück gegangen und da dann geblieben, ganz seltsam das ganze.
Sie taktet sich dann auch nicht mehr herunter und bleibt einfach bei ihrem vollen Takt hängen.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Dezember 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Jetzt war es grad wärend des spielens, auf einmal auf 16W zurück gegangen und da dann geblieben, ganz seltsam das ganze.
> Sie taktet sich dann auch nicht mehr herunter und bleibt einfach bei ihrem vollen Takt hängen.



Voller Takt bei 16Watt?


----------



## Rallyesport (20. Dezember 2018)

Scheint ein Auslesefehler zu sein, der Wattman bzw der Treiber scheint sich teilweise aufzuhängen oder so, keine Ahnung, jedenfalls werden verschiedene Sensoren auch nicht mehr richtig angesteuert dann. 
Zum Beispiel wird mr die GPU und Hotspot Temperatur noch angezeigt, aber die HBM Temperatur bleibt bei x°C hängen und da tut sich nichts mehr. 
Ich installiere mal den Treiber neu, hatte gestern Abend grad schnell den neuen drübergebügelt.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Dezember 2018)

Naja so lange es nur Auslesefehler sind. Denkbar das GPUZ teilweise Probleme mit den Sensoren hat durch den neuen Treiber.


----------



## DerLachs (20. Dezember 2018)

Was kann ich machen, wenn meine Vega 56 bei älteren Spielen nicht hochtaktet oder den Takt nicht hält? Chill habe ich testweise schon deaktiviert.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Dezember 2018)

*Es gibt bei Steam aktuell und nur heute Jurassic World Evolution für 13 Euro im Angebot!*



> Was kann ich machen, wenn meine Vega 56 bei älteren Spielen nicht hochtaktet oder den Takt nicht hält? Chill habe ich testweise schon deaktiviert.


Auf welchen Takt fällt die Karte denn und mit welchen Einstellungen/Powerlimit?


----------



## DerLachs (20. Dezember 2018)

Die Karte hat dann ca. 1200 MHz. Eben ist sie einmal kurz auf >1500 geboostet, aber das war nach einer Sekunde wieder weg.

Wenn die Karte bei 99 % Auslastung nicht mal auf 1500 MHz boostet, liegt das am schlecht programmierten Spiel oder dem AMD-Treiber?! Richtig?


----------



## Gurdi (20. Dezember 2018)

Ich würde eher sagen deine Karte fällt in die unteren P-States, so liest sich das zumindest. Erhöhe mal das Powerlimit, gerade Spiele mit Unity oder der Crapengine Unreal saufen wie bescheuert.


----------



## RX480 (20. Dezember 2018)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Was kann ich machen, wenn meine Vega 56 bei älteren Spielen nicht hochtaktet oder den Takt nicht hält? Chill habe ich testweise schon deaktiviert.



Das hatte ich schon mal mit Crysis demonstriert, um den HBM hoch zu bekommen nehme ich dann GPU-P4 und HBM-P3 jeweils auf Minimalstatus.
Das ist so ein Fall, wo sich Wechsel On the Fly lohnt.(man braucht nicht neu Booten)
Hinterher einfach wieder Status  0  bei GPU+HBM als Minimalstatus setzen. (übernehmen jeweils net Vergessen)


----------



## DerLachs (20. Dezember 2018)

Powerlimit ist auf +50 und das AMD Overlay zeigt nicht mal 100 W GPU-Leistung bei den 1200 MHz an.

Edit: Da haben wir ja die Lösung. Ich spiele gerade Crysis.  

Edit2: HBM ist bei mir auf 940 MHz. Nur der Coretakt bleibt unten. Eben war im Spiel eine Explosion und der Core ist auf 1400-1500 MHz gegangen. Anscheinend hängt es von den Effekten ingame ab?


----------



## RX480 (20. Dezember 2018)

Ups,  nach Bearbeiten 1x zuviel gepostet.


----------



## RX480 (20. Dezember 2018)

Kann bei Customs, sein das P5= Min sein muss.(64 ?)

Hier noch mal mein Bsp. #1656
AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 und RX Vega 56 Overclocking/Undervolting-Thread

btw.
Solche Probleme in der Art meinte ich heute Nachmittag bei VR.
Wenn aus irgendeinem Grund der Takt festhängt kann Das die min fps ganz schlecht machen.


----------



## DerLachs (20. Dezember 2018)

Mit P5 als Minimum stürzt mir der Treiber ingame sofort ab. Mit P4 als Minimum geht der Treiber, aber teilweise bleibt die Karte bei 1200 MHz hängen. Mit 50 FPS ist es spielbar, aber wenn ich noch 300 MHz Luft habe, soll die Karte dies natürlich ausnutzen.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Dezember 2018)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Mit P5 als Minimum stürzt mir der Treiber ingame sofort ab. Mit P4 als Minimum geht der Treiber, aber teilweise bleibt die Karte bei 1200 MHz hängen. Mit 50 FPS ist es spielbar, aber wenn ich noch 300 MHz Luft habe, soll die Karte dies natürlich ausnutzen.



Probier mal die Stock Einstellung. Framelimiter und Chill aus.


----------



## RX480 (20. Dezember 2018)

Bei mir ist Crysis komisch , bleibe daher selbst bei 50fps-Limit und gut. Auch besser für die CPU.
Wenn P4 sauber funzt , dann lass Das.

Geht doch nur darum, das der Vram net mit 500 rumgurkt.


Ansonsten schon geil wie wenig W man heutzutage für die die alte Ikone  braucht.
Habe damals ein HD3850-Cf gequält.


----------



## DerLachs (20. Dezember 2018)

Das Problem gibt es auch @stock. Bei AA auf 8x taktet der Core >1500 MHz, bei AA aus bleibt er bei ungefähr 1200 MHz.

P4 als Minimum bringt auch nicht mehr als meine eigene Konfiguration mit unterschiedlichen P-States.


----------



## RX480 (20. Dezember 2018)

Die 1200 sind doch OK. Es geht um den HBM-Takt.

Jetzt mal nur HBM-P3 als Min.
Cool: GPU geht sogar niedriger als HBM-Takt.(MSAA off)


----------



## DerLachs (20. Dezember 2018)

Mir geht es um den Coretakt. 
Selbst bei allen Details auf low hat die Karte knapp unter 1200 MHz Core. Ich finde mich damit ab, solange es nur bei Crysis auftritt.

Danke an euch beide für die Hilfe.


----------



## Dunnlock (20. Dezember 2018)

Das mit den 167MHz im Ramtakt habe ich jetzt auch festgestellt. Mitten im spiel taktet der HBM auf einmal runter und die FPS fielen von 70 auf 25 -.-
Ausserdem wird mir dann auch eine Lüftergeschwindigkeit angezeigt die ich garnicht habe. Und er Zerofan Modus funktioniert nicht mehr, sowie ich ein Profil lade.
Alles etwas komisch.


----------



## Dunnlock (20. Dezember 2018)

Doppelpost


----------



## Gurdi (20. Dezember 2018)

Hört sich schwer nach Treiberbug an, konnte das ganze aber so noch nicht beobachten, weder am HTPC noch auf dem Main.


----------



## Dunnlock (20. Dezember 2018)

Deinstallation und neuinstallation hat zumindest den Taktfehler behoben.


----------



## Rallyesport (20. Dezember 2018)

Super hier haben mehr die Probleme...


----------



## RX480 (21. Dezember 2018)

Dunnlock schrieb:


> Und er Zerofan Modus funktioniert nicht mehr, sowie ich ein Profil lade.
> Alles etwas komisch.



Jo,
derzeit die Einzige Lösung fürs Gamen das Profil und für Desktop hinterher wieder auf Werkseinstellung zurück.(wg. Zerofan)
Da das aber rel. gut ohne Booten schon geht, ist Das net so dramatisch.
Wobei ich als Ref.Besitzer eh kein Zerofan habe und auch mit min. Lüfter gut lebe.


----------



## RX480 (21. Dezember 2018)

Mal wieder ein NT für 69;-€ im Mindstar.
750 Watt Cooler Master G750M Modular 80+ Bronze - Netzteile ab 700W | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,


----------



## soda (21. Dezember 2018)

Hab heute den Treiber aktualisiert und danach wieder das Profil geladen welches mir Rallyesport  eingestellt hatte.
Jetzt dreht der Lüfter durchgehend mit 1400 Rpm und die Temperatur wird konstant mit 20° angezeigt.
Vor dem Update war die Karte im Desktopbetrieb garnicht zu hören.

Ich nehme an ein Treiberfehler?


----------



## Gurdi (21. Dezember 2018)

soda schrieb:


> Hab heute den Treiber aktualisiert und danach wieder das Profil geladen welches mir Rallyesport  eingestellt hatte.
> Jetzt dreht der Lüfter durchgehend mit 1400 Rpm und die Temperatur wird konstant mit 20° angezeigt.
> Vor dem Update war die Karte im Desktopbetrieb garnicht zu hören.
> 
> Ich nehme an ein Treiberfehler?



Ja Zero Fan funzt aktuell nicht.


----------



## Dunnlock (21. Dezember 2018)

Dafür drehen die Lüfter, dann auch 300 U/min mehr, zumindest bei mir.


----------



## sunyego (21. Dezember 2018)

Die frametimes der Vega sind ja die reinste katastrophe, unglaublich ! Die hohen Spikes (siehe unten) ruinieren das komplette spieleerlebniss, permanente ruckler !

Scheint AMD aber irgendwie nicht sonderlich zu interessieren, einfach nur traurig!

The NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2070 Review - Featuring EVGA! | Game Testing - F1 2018, Grand Theft Auto V, The Witcher 3*** Radeon RX Vega 64 and RX Vega 56 graphics cards reviewed - The Tech Report - Page 6[/url]   
Radeon RX Vega 64 vs GeForce GTX 1080 FCAT Analysis - Introduction


----------



## rumpeLson (21. Dezember 2018)

@*sunyego*:
Ich glaube dir ist da aus Versehen ein Fehler unterlaufen. Der verlinkte Test + Screenshots wurde direkt zum Vega-Release veröffentlicht und ist bald 1,5 Jahre alt. Die Aussagekraft dürfte gegen null tendieren. Kann ja mal passieren.
Ansonsten immer wieder schön deine konstruktiven Beiträge zulesen!


----------



## RX480 (21. Dezember 2018)

Overall we can say that Pascal with the GeForce GTX 1080 and the VEGA10 with the Radeon RX Vega 64 perform really well in the twelve FCAT tests we ran it through. Multiple tests were DirectX 12 enabled. All games passed our examination easily without any noticeable stutters or anomalies aside from an exception here and there. When we zoom in a bit, Nvidia had the upper hand, and AMD has some work to do with AotS and GTA-V. It's all marginal though and nothing jumps out as very worrying.

Das mit der Upper Hand hat sich inzwischen erledigt, da kann ich Dich beruhigen Sunyego, Frohes Fest.
Um die Scherze von S zu verstehen muss ich immer auf meinen alten Schwarz/Weiss - Moni umschalten.

Normal ist mit ner modernen Graka HDR@FS2. Da laggt auch kaum noch was. (Samsung at his Best)


----------



## sunyego (21. Dezember 2018)

seit wann ist RTX 2070 1,5 jahre alt ?

The NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2070 Review - Featuring EVGA! | Game Testing - F1 2018, Grand Theft Auto V, The Witcher 3

Die anderen sind zwar etwas älter aber du denkst doch nicht wirklich das sich da was getan hat ? Falls ja , dann glaubst du wahrschelich noch an den Weihnachtsmann


----------



## RX480 (21. Dezember 2018)

Bei F1 in 1440p / 95p liegt die Vega vor der 1080.
Bei GTA 4k soundso.

Vega sollte man schon mit hochgezogenem HBM testen. Manche Reviewer sind halt auf dem Level von S. (Bild Dir...)

Man könnte dann noch HDR zuschalten für F1 (hier zwar nur 2017, ohne HBM-OC).
Uups!


----------



## Gurdi (21. Dezember 2018)

Warst du mal wieder in HDR unterwegs Schau mal deine Bilder an, völlig überbelichtet

Aber wenn wir grad bei dem Thema sind(der Troll lohnt eh net beachtet zu werden) 
seit dem Dezembertreiber bleibt mein HG70 auch in SDR Anwendungen im HDR Modus. Ist das bei dir auch so?


----------



## RX480 (21. Dezember 2018)

In Games schaltet er noch auf DP (ohne HDR).
Für den Desktop gibt es ja jetzt ne Nachregelung muss ich mal probieren, auch wg. der Pic´s.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Dezember 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> In Games schaltet er noch auf DP (ohne HDR).
> Für den Desktop gibt es ja jetzt ne Nachregelung muss ich mal probieren, auch wg. der Pic´s.



Das bemerkenswerte ist ja das er einfach HDR anlässt, das hat aber keine Nachteile für mich. Die Darstellung ist auch leicht abgeändert, wobei man aber merkt das es kein echtes HDR ist.Ich finde das ziemlich praktisch.


----------



## RX480 (21. Dezember 2018)

Jetzt mal in Edge mit dem neuen Ausschneiden und Skizzieren Tool im Nachtmodus.
(denke MS will net , das ich in Chrome gute Pic`s habe.)


----------



## sunyego (21. Dezember 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Bei F1 sieht 1440p / 95p die Vega vor der 1080.
> Bei GTA 4k soundso.
> 
> Vega sollte man schon mit hochgezogenem HBM testen. Manche Reviewer sind halt auf dem Level von S. (Bild Dir...)



4k in GTA5 und dazu noch die frametimes, lange nicht mehr so gelacht ! Warum nicht gleich 16k !  ...da steht wohl einer auf ruckelorgien ! Nicht einmal in WHQD kommt man mit karten ala RTX 2080 auf konstante 60FPS

Das mit abstand beliebteste Spiel der vergangen jahre (Witcher 3) läuft auch nicht vernünftig, schau dir die minimum-frames mal an.


und neue spiele wie Just Cause 4 oder Hitman 2 setzen dem ganzen noch die kronne auf   :




			
				DSO schrieb:
			
		

> The reason we’re saying this is because, like most DX11 games, AMD’s drivers have a performance hit. While our GTX980Ti was able to maintain a 60fps experience at 1080p on Very High settings, our AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 saw some drops to 50s in the aforementioned CPU test scene. Do note that our CPU was not maxed out when using the AMD Radeon RX Vega 64, meaning that this could be a memory frequency limitation. Either way, Just Cause 4 is another game that under-performs on AMD’s hardware mainly due to the DX11 API on systems that cannot overcome via brute force the additional overhead introduced by the red team’s drivers.



Just Cause 4 PC Performance Analysis | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming

Kann man hier auch normal diskutieren, warum werden manche user hier direkt wieder persönlich ? Das ist echt nicht schön


----------



## RX480 (21. Dezember 2018)

Auch nochmal in lesbar für S, seine Quelle:

Zum Hexer solltest Du mal Dargo konsultieren, Der hilft Dir sicher gern weiter.

Reicht dann auch für Heute. Es ist klar, das es kaum vernünftige Reviews mit realistischen Settings für Vega gibt.
Von daher eh brotlose Kunst, ohne persönlich zu werden.


----------



## sunyego (21. Dezember 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Auch nochmal in lesbar für S, seine Quelle:
> 
> Zum Hexer solltest Du mal Dargo konsultieren, Der hilft Dir sicher gern weiter.



Wer spielt PC spiele mit 20-30FPS ? Das ist eine regelrechte Ruckelorgie ! Ich denke ich packe meine alte 6600GT gleich raus, reicht noch dicke oder ? 

Sry, aber das ist einfach nur noch lächerlich.
Um 21:00 ist Disco-Zime, muss jetzt leider weg.
Bye !


----------



## RX480 (21. Dezember 2018)

Einer mit FS-Moni kommt mit kurzen Dips auf 33fps gut klar. (so ein Setting macht man ja nur fürs SightSeeing)
Kannst Du aber net wissen als e-Sportler.

btw. 
Bitte keine Bsp. von Monis, ohne Ahnung von CRU zu haben.


----------



## togglebit (21. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Meine läuft mit Backplate wunderbar, die WLPads haben aber glaube ich nicht viel gebracht.
> Leider habe ich aktuell keinen Kühlblock mehr der passen würde, hab nur noch vom Morpheus, hab aber keine Lust da ein gefrickel drauf zu machen,wenn die mir da umkippen und was briken ist essig mit meiner Vega.
> Mal sehn ob ich im Netz was finde, werde berichten wenn was bei raus kommt.
> 
> Edit: Kühlkörper bestellt, werde nächste Woche berichten obs was bringt.



Ich hab heute mal die Backplate vom Eiswolf "modifiziert"

Hat vom HotSpot her nichts gebracht. Ist sogar schlechter geworden. (von 20 auf fast 25 kelvin bei 220W)
Hab allerdings auch nur die Backplate runtergemacht, die Löcher gebohrt und dann alles wieder zusammengeschraubt.
Hätte wohl das volle Programm inkl. neuer Paste machen sollen.
Naja. Wenigstens komm ich jetzt an den Switch für die LEDs und von der Karte ist nu gar nichts mehr zu hören.
(War unter Last so ein Rattern. Sind wohl wirklich die LEDs gewesen)


----------



## RX480 (21. Dezember 2018)

@Gurdi
Anscheinend doch einige Games mit HDR:
Thief
Prey
DXMD (war glaube schon vorher)
Crysis+Valley im Fenster

Kann sein das Einige nur im Fenster mit HDR laufen.
Müsste man bei den Älteren mal Testen.

Aber auch mit SDR ist der Moni durch den hohen Kontrast ein Fortschritt.

Würde mich net wundern, wenn mit 1809+Adrenalin2019 das Ganze modernisiert wurde.
Die Amis wollen ja am HDR-TV net mehr SDR. (deswegen ja der Hohe Kontrast-Modus mit schwarzem Hintergrund)


----------



## RX480 (21. Dezember 2018)

togglebit schrieb:


> I
> Hätte wohl das volle Programm inkl. neuer Paste machen sollen.



Hast einen schönen Luftspalt beim Entspannen erzeugt. Die WLP ist ja net mehr flexibel und kanns dann net Ausgleichen.
Igor empfiehlt ja net umsonst an Tag 2 ein kurzes Aufwärmen und Nachziehen.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Dezember 2018)

Hast du mal getestet wie der Unterschied in der Bildqualität ist?

@Toggle: Mal ein paar Stripes hinter das Package kleben könnte was helfen damit er die Abwärme aus der Platine zieht dort.


----------



## RX480 (21. Dezember 2018)

"HDR aus" sieht mein Moni immer wie 133% aus. 
In Einstellungen-->WindowsColorHDR gibt es einen Slider für SDR.
Man soll wohl net mehr HDR anpassen sondern neuerdings SDR.

W10 1809 stellt damit die Weiche auf HDR als MainAct.
Der Regler ist aber evtl. nur die Helligkeit.(für Games ganz links auf 0)
Habe das Gefühl. das die Farben mit SDR zu kräftig sind.

Lasse auf dem Desktop aber weiter HDR on, die Änderung soll W10 dann möglichst selbständig beim Game machen, 
wenn der Moni auf Displayport(ohne HDR) schaltet.

Bei SDR-Videos müsste man mal in Ruhe probieren.
RoTR von Illarus sah Letztens noch ganz normal aus.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Dezember 2018)

Genau das passiert ja bei mir nicht mehr, er geht nicht mehr auf normale DP SDR sondern aktiviert in jedem Spiel HDR, das dürfte er aber eigentlich gar nicht können! Das ist der springende Punkt.


----------



## RX480 (21. Dezember 2018)

Valley + Sup4k im Vollbild ist definitiv DP.
 Vllt. liegts am Cf  bei mir?
(mache Das jetzt aber net extra aus)

Und ich habe eine schöne Sache testweise laufen:
Letztens war wieder ein DP-Kabel hinüber und seitdem nehme ich RGB 4:4:4 (limited..).


----------



## Gurdi (21. Dezember 2018)

Naja vor den Update (Windoof und Adrenalin) hat er immer gewechselt, ich weiß jetzt aber nicht ob es an 1809 liegt oder am Adrenalin oder einfach irgendwie nen Bug.


----------



## RX480 (21. Dezember 2018)

Leider bin ich noch auf 18.2.2. Bei Dir mit 18.2.3 , who knows.
Bin aber immer noch im LowInputLag-Mode! also keine FS.
Evtl. ist meine Firmware auch älter. Wechsel aber erst wenn Probleme auftauchen.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Dezember 2018)

sunyego schrieb:


> 4k in GTA5 und dazu noch die frametimes, lange nicht mehr so gelacht ! Warum nicht gleich 16k !  ...da steht wohl einer auf ruckelorgien ! Nicht einmal in WHQD kommt man mit karten ala RTX 2080 auf konstante 60FPS
> 
> Das mit abstand beliebteste Spiel der vergangen jahre (Witcher 3) läuft auch nicht vernünftig, schau dir die minimum-frames mal an.


Immer wieder diese Aussagen die nichts zu bedeuten haben... den es kommt immer auf die Person an die vor dem Rechner sitzt... 
Und mit 4K würde es am ende auch ausreichen da hierzu nur 60 FPS benötigt werden und wenn es nicht reicht dann setzt man  halt die Details etwas runter was aber am ende immer noch eine gute Grafik wieder gibt und immer auch aufs Spiel mit ankommt.

System 9900K + MSI RTX 2080.

*Witcher 3 - sehr hohe Details:*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a1TMpkz0wxQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*GTA5 - bereits hohe Details:*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7dmoKq_RVBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*GTA5 - bereits hohe Details noch etwas höher:*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mNnfTfDXlE0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*GTA5 - hiermit würde ich auch eine 2080 Ti klein bekommen:*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XRZOU1JvKHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RX480 (21. Dezember 2018)

Danke fürs KINO. Ich hol mal Popcorn.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Dezember 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Danke fürs KINO. Ich hol mal Popcorn.


Du bist eine Knalltüte... 


Extra für dich auch in 4K.... 
Ganz frisch und extra für dich erstellt.


----------



## drstoecker (21. Dezember 2018)

sunyego schrieb:


> Die frametimes der Vega sind ja die reinste katastrophe, unglaublich ! Die hohen Spikes (siehe unten) ruinieren das komplette spieleerlebniss, permanente ruckler !
> 
> Scheint AMD aber irgendwie nicht sonderlich zu interessieren, einfach nur traurig!
> 
> ...


Hast du überhaupt einen pc oder kannst du nur dumm in dein Handy tippen? Du weist schon das du dich hier in einer Vega hardcore Community befindest oder?  Ich hab dir das letztes Mal schon im guten gesagt, entweder schreibt’s du was produktives und sachliches oder du gehst dahin wo der Maurer das Loch gelassen hast. Dumbokommentare brauchen wir hier nicht.


sunyego schrieb:


> Wer spielt PC spiele mit 20-30FPS ? Das ist eine regelrechte Ruckelorgie ! Ich denke ich packe meine alte 6600GT gleich raus, reicht noch dicke oder ?
> 
> Sry, aber das ist einfach nur noch lächerlich.
> Um 21:00 ist Disco-Zime, muss jetzt leider weg.
> Bye !


Du meinst wohl eher Schlafenszeit!


----------



## RX480 (21. Dezember 2018)

@FilmMaker
Ganz toll, was Dein Sys so schafft. Auch unter 60fps kein Tearing.

für SingleVega:
Mit 4k an der Grenze zw. FS und ES ist es am Besten das fps-Limit auf 57 zu setzen und zw. 33 und 57 zu bleiben. Settings entspr. anpassen.

Knalltüte mit Popcorn das gibt Krümel!


----------



## IICARUS (21. Dezember 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> @FilmMaker
> Ganz toll, was Dein Sys so schafft. Auch unter 60fps kein Tearing.


Tearing kannst nicht aufzeichnen, da diese erst auf dem Bildschirm entstehen. Videos werden aber intern direkt mit der Grafikkarte aufgezeichnet. Es wird daher nicht das aufgezeichnet was am Bildschirm am ende übergeben und angezeigt wird. Aber du meinst wahrscheinlich Droops wo es zu Ruckler kommen kann.


----------



## RX480 (21. Dezember 2018)

Sorry my bad,
habe net soviel Erfahrung mit Videos.

Du hast doch sicher Gsync und eh keine Probleme.


btw. 
Die Oldies haben Aquanox <30fps mit Triplebuffer gezockt. Und in WIC gibt es wg. der CPU auch ein 30fps-Limit.(für smooth)
Heute das ist meist Jammern auf ganz hohem Niveau.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Dezember 2018)

Habe auch G-Sync, daher macht es mir nichts aus auch mal unter meinen 120 Hz zu kommen.


----------



## RX480 (21. Dezember 2018)

Im Turing-Thread war vor ein paar Wochen Jemand mit ner Ti der sich über Ruckler mit 150...180fps gewundert hatte bei 165Hz Moni.
Der Übergang kann tricky sein. Das ist bei FS und GS sicher ähnlich.

Danke nochmal fürs Gute Nacht Video.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Dezember 2018)

Das kann alles mögliche sein.

Ich habe sie auch oft mit BO4, aber hier liegt es an deren Server die zum Teil auch richtig miss laufen.
Da hast dann Latenz zu Stoßzeiten was nicht mehr normal ist.

Habe da mal ein Video erstellt... das macht dann kein Spaß mehr... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gGAurD1vTQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ist aber jetzt besser geworden.
Das Video wurde aber noch mit meiner alten Hardware erstellt.


----------



## Zwock7420 (22. Dezember 2018)

sunyego schrieb:


> Um 21:00 ist Disco-Zime, muss jetzt leider weg.
> Bye !



Wow... 21:00 - Disco! Es gibt Chips und Cola, und pass auf, dass du heut Nacht (vielleicht ja sogar nach 12) nicht noch ins Bett machst... 

Um die Zeit sind bestimmt nur die ganz coolen Typen unterwegs, das passt ja zum Intellekt, der sich da andeutet.


----------



## DerLachs (22. Dezember 2018)

Dank hellms Anleitung unter AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 und RX Vega 56 Overclocking/Undervolting-Thread konnte ich die Grenze für min RPM bei meinen Lüftern noch nach unten verschieben. Ich muss noch mehrere Stunden ingame spielen und die Temps checken, aber ich gehe stark davon aus, dass mein System auch unter Last jetzt flüsterleise ist.  Nur das Spulenfiepen fällt jetzt noch mehr auf.


----------



## csad2775 (22. Dezember 2018)

HÖHÖ 21 Uhr Discotime...(lach mich kaputt)... was mir bissle aufgefallen ist, wenn ich Einstellungen aus dem UV-Thread verwende, der Treiber abkackt...(also kurzer schwarzer Bildschirm) find ich interessant... Red Dragon 56 mit Hynix.


Edit: Fehler gefunden^^


----------



## RX480 (22. Dezember 2018)

@Gurdi
Wenn ich mir die Häuser in GTA V anschaue, dann ist auch mal wieder NFSU2-Demo--> Freie Fahrt, Nachts im Regen zumutbar. 
HDR ging schon immer. (FHD geht zu verschmerzen mit SSAA im Wattman-Game-Profil)
Fette Boxen für guten Motorensound zu empfehlen.


btw.
Vermute, Microsoft ändert immer mal Was am Vollbildmodus, wodurch dann bei einigen Games kein echtes Vollbild mehr da ist, 
weswegen HDR an bleibt.


----------



## RX480 (22. Dezember 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe da mal ein Video erstellt... das macht dann kein Spaß mehr...
> 
> Ist aber jetzt besser geworden.
> Das Video wurde aber noch mit meiner alten Hardware erstellt.



Mit Deiner CPU machts noch Spass, wo Andere schon lange das Handtuch werfen.
Sah auch net so aus, als ob Du Dich gelangweilt hättest.
Schöne Ballerei! (erinnert ein bischen an UT.--> 5x durch den selben Garten)


----------



## IICARUS (22. Dezember 2018)

Bei dem Video hatte noch mein 6700K und meine 1070 verbaut... aber wenigstens haben die Gegner manchmal kurz still gehalten...


----------



## h0nk (22. Dezember 2018)

Moin zusammen,

ich habe mal ne Frage bzw. nen Problem mit dem aktuellen Treiber 18.12.3.
Wenn ich den Rechner Starte bleibt mein Monitor schwarz wenn ich im Windows - Anmeldescreen stehe.
Bis dahin ist aber alles normal, dh. Bios etc. wird angezeigt.

Schalte ich den Monitor dann aus und wieder ein, ist wieder alles i.O.
Starte ich im abgesicherten Modus, ist es auch ok, daher vermute ich ein Treiberproblem?

Nutze eine Vega56 die über DP Kabel an einen Benq XL2730z angeschlossen ist.

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?

Danke und Gruss


----------



## IICARUS (22. Dezember 2018)

Hast du den Treiber mal deinstalliert und neu drauf gezogen?


----------



## Lighting-Designer (22. Dezember 2018)

Probier mal den anderen Display-Port an der Grafikkarte.


----------



## rumpeLson (22. Dezember 2018)

Habe ebenfalls eine Vega 56 und den gleichen Monitor, die beide wie bei dir mittels DP Kabel verbunden sind, und habe das Problem mit dem neuen Treiber nicht.
Versuch doch mal, wenn das Problem wieder auftritt, zu Fuß auf den DP Eingang am Monitor zu wechseln. Evtl. liegts ja daran.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Dezember 2018)

h0nk schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mal ne Frage bzw. nen Problem mit dem aktuellen Treiber 18.12.3.
> Wenn ich den Rechner Starte bleibt mein Monitor schwarz wenn ich im Windows - Anmeldescreen stehe.
> ...



Schau mal ob er die Frequenz des Monitors richtig im Anzeigetreiber eingestellt hat, bei meinem Fernseher stellt er da immer 59Hz ein. Deaktivere auch mal falls aktiv Super Resolution unter Anzeige im Treiber. Wenn ich mit HDR VSR nutze aktuell macht er auch so spielchen.


----------



## h0nk (22. Dezember 2018)

Treiber hab ich schon mir der aktuellen Version vom DDU komplett enrfernt und neu installiert.
Im Windows steht die Kiste auf 144Hz und im Treiber 143,856Hz - schätze das passt.

Ich teste mal nen anderen Port an der Karte...


----------



## DerLachs (22. Dezember 2018)

h0nk schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mal ne Frage bzw. nen Problem mit dem aktuellen Treiber 18.12.3.
> Wenn ich den Rechner Starte bleibt mein Monitor schwarz wenn ich im Windows - Anmeldescreen stehe.
> ...


Ich habe das gleiche Setup wie du und das Problem. Das ist ein Treiberbug und ich konnte ihn nicht dauerhaft beheben.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Dezember 2018)

Habt Ihr mal den Monitortreiber aus dem Gerätemanager geschmissen und neu installiert?
Firmware vom Monitor gecheckt?


----------



## DerLachs (22. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe eben alles nochmal überprüft. Das Problem tritt ab Treiber 18.12.2 bei mir auf. Die Treiberversion davor lief problemlos.


----------



## RX480 (22. Dezember 2018)

Wer ODT nutzt , neue Beta von tede #439
Download , wo er HERE schreibt ist der lnk.
OverdriveNTool - tool for AMD GPUs | Page 22 | guru3D Forums

Evtl. funzt ja ZeroRPM !?
bzw. in Stufe 0 soll zumindestens weniger gehen als im Wattman.


----------



## rumpeLson (22. Dezember 2018)

Grundsätzlich läuft die neue Beta vom ODT ganz gut. Zero Fan geht aber weiterhin bei mir nicht. Anders als im Wattman hat man aber die Möglichkeit die Drehzahl beliebig weit zu reduzieren, sodass man im idle dennoch 0 RPM erreichen kann. 
Was mich aber grundsätzlich an der neuen Läuftersteuerung stört ist das stufenweise Ansteigen der Drehzahl sowie die fehlende Hysterese. Da sehe ich im Gegensatz zur alten Zieltemperatur eigentlich nur Nachteile.. :/


----------



## RX480 (22. Dezember 2018)

Jo, leider net linear, da wären 10 Steps schon sinnvoll.

Den letzten State auf 100% dürfte aber ausreichend hysterisch sein.
Wahrscheinlich werden nur Leute mit sehr hohen Temps sich etwas umgewöhnen müssen.

Was sagt eigentlich jetzt die 75°C aus ? (falls GPU, dann kann ja weiterhin der Hotspot 105 machen)


----------



## Gurdi (23. Dezember 2018)

Ich glaube das einfrieren des SOC Takts hängt mit der Nutzung von GPU Z zusammen. Beide male wo es jetzt auftrat hatte ich ne Zeit vorher GPUZ gestartet. Kann das wär bestätigen dass das Tool lief während dessen?


----------



## Rallyesport (23. Dezember 2018)

Jap bei mir wenn GPU Z läuft.


----------



## saniix (23. Dezember 2018)

Halli hallo.

Ich habe mir nun zum ersten Mal eine AMD Karte gegönnt. Um genau zu sein die Vega 64 Asus Strix.
So Zuhause angekommen. Angeschlossen und siehe da, kein Signal.

Ich habe ein z79 Mai Sli krait Board 
16 ggb DDR3
I5 4690k @ Stock 
Und ein 500w be quiet Pure Power 10 netzteil.

Mein Problem ist. Der Rechner geht an. Die Karte fängt an zu leuchten (rgb) und die Lüfter drehen einen Moment lang. Aber der Rechner bootet nicht. Nicht Mal ins BIOS. Karte wird aber mit der Zeit warm also gehe ich davon aus das die auch mit Strom versorgt wird.
Wenn ich die Karte abmachen dann läuft wieder alles normal über die igpu. 

Ich habe jetzt alle pcie Slots probiert.
Habe alle Display Anschlüssen probiert.
Habe im BIOS schon alles resetet.
Habe im Windows schon die igpu deaktiviert bzw Treiber gelöscht. Vorher waren keine Nvidia oder anderen amd Treiber drauf. 

Ist die GPU vermutlich einfach nur defekt? 
Hat da jemand sonst noch eine Idee?

Durch die Weihnachtstage kann ich die leider erst frühstens am Donnerstag wieder abgeben. Habe die bei MM erworben. Rückgabe sollte daher kein Problem sein.


----------



## Dudelll (23. Dezember 2018)

Funktioniert die igpu auch wenn du die Karte eingebaut hast? Also die vega ganz normal einbauen aber Monitor trotzdem an die igpu und damit ins Windows?

Hast du evtl. Eine andere Grafikkarte rum liegen mit der du testen könntest ob es damit funktioniert?


----------



## BorisYellnikoff (23. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,

erstmal Glückwunsch zur neuen Vega - bin selber seit ein paar Tagen frischgebackener Veganer (Asus Strix Vega 56) und habe auch noch nicht alles rund am Laufen.

Lasse den Kopf nicht hängen. Es kann gut sein, dass die Karte in Ordnung ist.

Mögliche Ursache für die fehlende Bildausgabe können Einstellungen im BIOS sein.

Kenne jetzt Dein Board nicht. Mit der IGPU kannst Du ja ins BIOS gelangen.

Prüfe da mal *alle* Einstellungen bezüglich Grafik, sofern existent auch die Option für den Modus bei der *Grafikkarte*, ob diese im Legacy oder im UEFI-Modus angesprochen werden soll. 

Oder das Display für die primäre Grafikausgabe.

Woraus schliesst Du, dass das System nicht bootet?


----------



## RX480 (23. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich glaube das einfrieren des SOC Takts hängt mit der Nutzung von GPU Z zusammen. Beide male wo es jetzt auftrat hatte ich ne Zeit vorher GPUZ gestartet. Kann das wär bestätigen dass das Tool lief während dessen?



Hinterher bleibt manchmal im Idle der Takt oben.
Würde mich auch net wundern, wenn GPU-Z die min-fps versaut. 

Also für nen belastbaren Score lieber OHNE testen.


----------



## Gurdi (23. Dezember 2018)

RX480 schrieb:


> Hinterher bleibt manchmal im Idle der Takt oben.
> Würde mich auch net wundern, wenn GPU-Z die min-fps versaut.
> 
> Also für nen belastbaren Score lieber OHNE testen.



Benchmarks immer ohne Tools, alle kosten etwas Leistung. GPUZ hat jetzt schon öfters Probleme gehabt in Verbindung mit Vega. Ne zeit lang hat das Tool fiese Spikes produziert wenn es im Hintergrund lief.


----------



## Cleriker (23. Dezember 2018)

saniix schrieb:


> Halli hallo.
> 
> Ich habe mir nun zum ersten Mal eine AMD Karte gegönnt. Um genau zu sein die Vega 64 Asus Strix.
> So Zuhause angekommen. Angeschlossen und siehe da, kein Signal.
> ...


Hast du die Möglichkeit dir ein stärkeres Netzteil auszuleihen? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## saniix (23. Dezember 2018)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Funktioniert die igpu auch wenn du die Karte eingebaut hast? Also die vega ganz normal einbauen aber Monitor trotzdem an die igpu und damit ins Windows?



Leider nicht. Bootet einfach nicht. Bzw komme nicht Mal bis zum BIOS weil mein Rechner direkt abschaltet wenn ich einmal auf den ON/OFF Knopf drücken. Und das macht der eigentlich nur wenn ich es noch vor dem BIOS mache.




Dudelll schrieb:


> Hast du evtl. Eine andere Grafikkarte rum liegen mit der du testen könntest ob es damit funktioniert?



Ebenfalls nicht aber ich werde nach den Weihnachtsteigen einen Test machen können. In dem ich es in einen anderen Rechner verbaue kann.


----------



## saniix (23. Dezember 2018)

BorisYellnikoff schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> erstmal Glückwunsch zur neuen Vega - bin selber seit ein paar Tagen frischgebackener Veganer (Asus Strix Vega 56) und habe auch noch nicht alles rund am Laufen.
> 
> ...



Also ich habe im BIOS viel rumgeschaut allerdings finde ich keine relevanten Einstellungen. Habe auch schon vieles probiert. Kein Erfolg. 

Ich erkenne es das es nicht bootet daran, wenn ich früher mein Rechner versehentlich angemacht habe. (Aus Reflex weil ich den früher immer direkt angemacht habe sobald ich heim kam ) und im selben Moment nochmal darauf gedrückt habe ist der direkt wieder abgeschaltet noch bevor er den BIOS sozusagen laden konnte. Normalerweise Brauch es ja immer ein Moment bis er ausgeht weil er dann herunterfährt. 

Und genau das selbe habe ich jetzt mit der Karte. Bildschirm bleibt schwarz. Alles dreht sich und leuchtet, wie es soll.  Wenn ich dann aber den An/Aus Schalter kurz drücke ist der sofort aus ohne Wartezeit.


----------



## saniix (23. Dezember 2018)

Nur bei einem Kollegen nächsten Donnerstag zu testen der hat ein be quiet 650er


----------



## Gurdi (23. Dezember 2018)

Also nochmal von vorne, du schaltest den Rechner an. Er läuft kurz, du siehst keinen Postscreen und dann geht er mit einem "klick" aus sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## saniix (23. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Also nochmal von vorne, du schaltest den Rechner an. Er läuft kurz, du siehst keinen Postscreen und dann geht er mit einem "klick" aus sehe ich das richtig?



Ja es läuft so lange weiter bis ich den halt eben mit einem "Klick" manuell ausschalte. Dann geht der sofort im selben Moment aus ohne Wartezeit.  Somit gehe ich davon aus das der nicht mal bis zum BIOS bootet.


----------



## BorisYellnikoff (23. Dezember 2018)

Die Strix Vega hat ein Dual-BIOS.

Du könntest mal versuchshalber vom Performance-BIOS (Werkseinstellung) auf das Spar-BIOS umschalten.

Das limitiert die maximale Leistungsaufnahme auf einen niedrigeren Wert.

Vega64 Asus Stix Bios Schalter


----------



## saniix (23. Dezember 2018)

Krass, das wusste ich nicht. Muss ich dann morgen oder übermorgen Mal testen. Aber Mal angenommen es würde gehen, dann bin ich ja gezwungen den immer im sparmodus zu starten. Ist ja auch nicht Sinn und Zweck der Sache.


----------



## Dudelll (23. Dezember 2018)

Naja würde dann darauf hindeuten das du ein besseres/stärkeres Netzteil bräuchtest, außer du optimierst die Karte auf dem Strom spar Bios. Würde auch gehen, vermutlich auch ohne große Leistungsverluste, allerdings würde ich persönlich Netzteile ungern so hart am Limit betreiben.


----------



## saniix (23. Dezember 2018)

Ja stimmt hast Recht. Okay dann werde ich es Mal die Tage testen. Mal schauen ob es was bringt.


----------



## RX480 (23. Dezember 2018)

Wie schauts eigentlich mit FH4 aus ? Im 3dC meinten Einige , es wäre schlechter geworden.

Hab mir spassenshalber mal die Demo runtergeladen und Bench 50fps-Custom laufen lassen.
(die wichtigen Sachen auf Ultra- Rest reduziert; alle Sichtweiten/Spiegel maxed)
Ist ja richtig sparsam, leider nix mit Joystick, daher nur mal zu Testzwecken.


----------



## Gurdi (23. Dezember 2018)

FH4 läuft langsamer im internen Benchmark. Ob das auch ingame so ist muss ich mal schaun. Habs bisher nur auf dem HTPC gecheckt,aber ein Verlust ist deutlich zu erkennen im Benchmark.


----------



## RX480 (23. Dezember 2018)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Wo sind eigentlich die 28GB Download geblieben ? Auf dem LW habe ich unter den wpSystem/..AppData/.. nur 278MB.

btw.
Trotzdem schön zu sehen, das in FH4 1440p mein Sparsetup-Single im Takt hochkommt.Nach dem Start dann weniger für die 50fps ausreichend.
In Sup4k ca. eff.1400.

Durch den neuen Treiber mit den freien States ist im 2.+3. Abschnitt bei weniger Takt auch nochmal weniger W. nice


----------



## saniix (24. Dezember 2018)

Frohe Weihnachten erstmal an alle  
Ich habe nochmal eine Frage zu meiner "eventuell defekten Vega" 

Ich könnte heute eventuell bei meinem Vater die Vega nochmal anschließen um zu schauen ob es tatsächlich am Netzteil liegt. Der hat aktuell eine 1070 verbaut. Kann es zu Problemen kommen wenn ich jetzt nur die Karte austauschen ohne Treiber zu deinstallieren? 
Normal sollte da nichts passieren oder? Will ja nur wissen ob es allgemein bootet.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Dezember 2018)

Ja kannst du bedenkenlos machen.


----------



## Sharijan (24. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab mir gestern mal Assassin's Creed Odyssee geholt und bin geschockt das ich mit hohen Einstellungen bei 2440x1440 nur 50fps und teils weniger bekomme. Ist das bei euch auch so oder spinnt bei meinem System etwas?;


----------



## saniix (24. Dezember 2018)

Ich glaube das liegt teilweise am Spiel. Und je nach dem was du für ein System hast. Ich hatte Mal eine 1080ti und ich konnte Origins in full HD gerade so mit 60-70 FPS spielen. Wobei bei mir liegt es an meiner cpu (i5-4690K)


----------



## gaussmath (24. Dezember 2018)

Das Spiel ist ziemlich schlecht optimiert. Mit einer 1080 Ti und einem Threardripper 2950X hatte ich mit 3440x1440 und teilweise mittleren Settings so um die 60-70 FPS.


----------



## Sharijan (24. Dezember 2018)

@sanixx: Das liegt am Netzteil, hatte das gleiche Problem mit dem Purepower 650W und der Asus Vega. Als ich mir ein DarkPower geholt habe ging die Karte.


----------



## saniix (24. Dezember 2018)

Ja ich werde es heute erfahren. Werde heute Mal die Karte in ein anderen Rechner verbauen


----------



## saniix (24. Dezember 2018)

Also BIOS umschalten hat nichts gebracht. Was mir nochmal aufgefallen ist. Meine Maus leuchtet ebenfalls nicht sobald ich den Rechner mit der GPU abschalte.
Habe auch so Sachen wie fast boot usw abgeschaltet. Ich werde nachher Mal den Umbau vollziehen dann sag ich euch nochmal bescheid ob es nun das Netzteil oder die GPU ist.


----------



## Downsampler (24. Dezember 2018)

Hier nochmal für interessierte die Ergebnisse und Einstellungen meiner ASUS ROG Strix Vega 56.

OverdriveNTool Einstellungen + Powerlimit 165 Watt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wattman Einstellungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Firestrike Resultat und GPU-Z Max. Werte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AMD Radeon RX Vega 56 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67

Mit mehr Takt sind auch 16.000 Punkte und mehr machbar. Reicht momentan für alle relevanten Games mit stabilen 60 FPS.

Anscheinend sind die Auslesefehler von GPU-Z in der neuen Version 2.16.0 behoben worden.

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (24. Dezember 2018)

Stimmt xD Hab ich garnicht drüber nachgedacht. Frohe Weihnachten Leute


----------



## BorisYellnikoff (24. Dezember 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Stimmt xD Hab ich garnicht drüber nachgedacht. Frohe Weihnachten Leute



Kann ja beim Optimieren und Benchmarken mal passieren, dass man gar nicht mitbekommt, dass es zwischenzeitlich Weihnachten ist! 

Danke, wünsche ich Dir und allen anderen auch!


----------



## Gurdi (24. Dezember 2018)

Frohe Weihnachten an alle Veganer und  natürlich auch allen anderen


----------



## Rallyesport (24. Dezember 2018)

Frohe Weihnacht!


----------



## EyRaptor (24. Dezember 2018)

Frohe Weihnacht euch allen ^^


----------



## drstoecker (24. Dezember 2018)

Von mir auch schöne Weihnachten an alle Veganer!


----------



## Cleriker (24. Dezember 2018)

Ach stimmt, heute ist ja Weihnachten. Das erklärt wenigstens warum ich allein vor der Arbeit stand. 

Euch allen auch von mir frohe Weihnachten.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Dezember 2018)

Moin Mädels 

ich bin nun auch endlich ein Veganer meine treue Sapphire R9 290 VaporX werkelt nun beim Kollegen 
Euch allen schöne Weihnachten


----------



## Cleriker (25. Dezember 2018)

Dann brauchst du jetzt ein neues Benutzerbild. Welche ist es denn geworden?

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Dezember 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Dann brauchst du jetzt ein neues Benutzerbild. Welche ist es denn geworden?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


Siehe Signatur [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bschicht86 (25. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin jetzt auch mit dabei. Neben einem 2950X ist die Kombi gegenüber dem FX8350 und 2er 7970 ein gewaltiger Sprung.

Aber eine Frage in die Runde: Wer von euch nutzt den Alphacool NexXxos für seine Vega? Ich habe nämlich die Gigabyte Gaming OC und für diese gibts nur diesen Kühler, wo die Spannungswandler nicht mit wassergekühlt sind.

Falls den wer nutzt, kann er mir bitte Aussagen darüber machen, wie sich die Spannungswandlertemperaturen unter Last verhalten, ggf. mit dazu sagen, ob im Gehäuse Windstille oder ein Orkan herrscht.


----------



## soda (25. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen, erstmal frohe Weihnachten und erholsame Feiertage.

Spielt hier jemand Black Ops4 und könnte mal seine Grafikeinstellungen posten bzw. sagen ob sonst irgendwas bestimmtes aktiviert/eingestellt ist? 

wie bereits berichtet habe ich bei bo4 teilweise extreme Framedrops. 

Wenn ich dagegen Battlefield 5 spiele kann ich problemlos mit Ultra Einstellungen in 1080p spielen und hab 100+FPS

Grüße


----------



## panthex (25. Dezember 2018)

Spiele Black Ops 4, wie üblich aber keine besonderen Einstellungen, sondern einfach alles maxed out in 1080p.
Konstant um die 120 FpS.

Beim Kollegen war es so, dass der CPU Takt nicht stabil lief, weil die Spannung zu gering war. Da ist Black Ops relativ zickig.
Auch ist ihm oft der Grafikspeicher übergelaufen (8GB), was natürlich auch zu Einbrüchen in der Performance führte.
Aber eigentlich sollten die Probleme längst gepatcht worden sein.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Dezember 2018)

Guten Morgen Veganer [emoji869]

Ich bin mit meiner nitro eigentlich sehr zufrieden.... Sie lässt sich auch gut UV. Dabei auch nur 56-59 Grad heiss bei 1150u/min. Nur das spulenfiepenauch bei niedrigen fps stört mich sehr. Mit UV ist es schon besser geworden, aber irgendwie kann ich mich damit nicht anfreunden. Bei hohen fps wie meine alte sapphire r9 290 vaporx ist es egal und auch normal.

Sobald Last anliegt, dann dann fängt es an zu zirpen.

Wer von euch hat dieses fiepen auch bei niedrigen fps?

Meine Nitro war eigentlich original verpackt nur was komisch war das keine Folie auf meiner Karte geklebt war. Eventuell doch ein Rückläufer.....

Hier mal mein über Stunden stabilen Werte

1050 MHz beim HBM2 ist bei der Spannung auch stabil.... Was ich auch jetzt nutze 

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Dezember 2018)

Hier die Ergebnisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (25. Dezember 2018)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Veganer [emoji869]
> 
> Ich bin mit meiner nitro eigentlich sehr zufrieden.... Sie lässt sich auch gut UV. Dabei auch nur 56-59 Grad heiss bei 1150u/min. Nur das spulenfiepenauch bei niedrigen fps stört mich sehr. Mit UV ist es schon besser geworden, aber irgendwie kann ich mich damit nicht anfreunden. Bei hohen fps wie meine alte sapphire r9 290 vaporx ist es egal und auch normal.
> 
> ...



Ist doch ein feines Setting.  Evtl. ergibt sich ja mal eine Gelegenheit für dich die Sinn macht das NT auszutauschen, mit etwas Glück ist das Spulenfiepen dann weg.


----------



## Elistaer (25. Dezember 2018)

So auch mal hier frohe Weihnachten,

Ich habe einen Discord server erstellt auf dem man sich auch mal austauschen kann werde nach den Feiertagen noch links zu Threads und auch Videos einbinden auf die man bei Hilfe verweisen kann.

Wenn erlaubt dann auch den zu Gurdi seinem Vega thread und den Monitor.

Discord hardware Server 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (25. Dezember 2018)

Elistaer schrieb:


> So auch mal hier frohe Weihnachten,
> 
> Ich habe einen Discord server erstellt auf dem man sich auch mal austauschen kann werde nach den Feiertagen noch links zu Threads und auch Videos einbinden auf die man bei Hilfe verweisen kann.
> 
> ...



Klar verlink einfach, ich verwende aber generell kein Discord aber findet sich bestimmt passender Sachverstand.


----------



## saniix (25. Dezember 2018)

Also der Umbau gestern hat leider nicht geklappt mit meiner Strix Vega. Mein Bruder und von meinem Vater das Gehäuse war leider zu klein für die Vega haha. Naja ich werde Donnerstag die Karte abgeben. Habe bei Mindfactory schonmal eine zweite Bestellt. Würde mich freuen wenn die diese woche noch ankommt. Falls die dann auch nicht geht. Ist es vermutlich mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit das Netzteil. Bin Grad am überlegen ob ich schonmal das straight Power 11 bestellen soll. Aber ich denke ich warte erstmal ab bis die neue Karte da ist.


----------



## drstoecker (25. Dezember 2018)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt auch mit dabei. Neben einem 2950X ist die Kombi gegenüber dem FX8350 und 2er 7970 ein gewaltiger Sprung.
> 
> Aber eine Frage in die Runde: Wer von euch nutzt den Alphacool NexXxos für seine Vega? Ich habe nämlich die Gigabyte Gaming OC und für diese gibts nur diesen Kühler, wo die Spannungswandler nicht mit wassergekühlt sind.
> 
> Falls den wer nutzt, kann er mir bitte Aussagen darüber machen, wie sich die Spannungswandlertemperaturen unter Last verhalten, ggf. mit dazu sagen, ob im Gehäuse Windstille oder ein Orkan herrscht.


Hatte die Referenz 64er + eiswolf, einen guten airflow solltest du schon haben. Muss kein Hurrikan sein aber etwas Luft sollte schon bei den Wandlern ankommen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Dezember 2018)

Wollte eben fürs benchmark ranking meine Karte ocen aber irgendwie bekomme ich sie nicht über 1630mhz....es sind keine Abstürze.... Aber ob mehr Spannung oder weniger Spannung..... Power target auf +50....
Könnt ihr eventuell ein paar treibersettings für max OC posten 

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sharijan (25. Dezember 2018)

Ich krieg net mal 1630mhz hin ^^


----------



## Lighting-Designer (25. Dezember 2018)

Im Wattman PT auf +50% Spannung lassen wie es ist, die Frequenz P6@ 1667MHz , P7@ 1732MHz und Lüftergeschwindigkeit so hoch dass die Temperatur nicht über 67 Grad geht.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Dezember 2018)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Im Wattman PT auf +50% Spannung lassen wie es ist, die Frequenz P6@ 1667MHz , P7@ 1732MHz und Lüftergeschwindigkeit so hoch dass die Temperatur nicht über 67 Grad geht.


Temperaturen sind voll OK... Max 63grad bei 40% Lüfter [emoji16]
Spannung auf auto setzen? 

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rolk (25. Dezember 2018)

Also ich habe nur Erfahrungswerte mit mehreren RX56, aber mehr als 1080 bis 1100mV auf P7 hatten keinen Sinn.


----------



## Rallyesport (25. Dezember 2018)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Temperaturen sind voll OK... Max 63grad bei 40% Lüfter [emoji16]
> Spannung auf auto setzen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk



Maximal 63° GPU und HotSpot???


----------



## Lighting-Designer (26. Dezember 2018)

Rolk schrieb:


> Also ich habe nur Erfahrungswerte mit mehreren RX56, aber mehr als 1080 bis 1100mV auf P7 hatten keinen Sinn.



Mit 1100mV boostet meine V64 Nitro+nicht über 1700MHz.


----------



## Downsampler (26. Dezember 2018)

Wie erkennt man einen Veganer? 

.... Er sagt es dir!

LoL! Der musste einfach raus.


----------



## arcDaniel (26. Dezember 2018)

Es gibt eine neue Version vom Afterburner welcher für euch Veganer sehr interessant sein kann.



Unwinder schrieb:


> NVIDIA recently rolled out new version of their NVIDIA Scanner API and wanted to see updated MSI AB with it ASAP, so here it is. Please take a note that I was working on different features in parallel and some of them are still in development, so treat it this build as a development beta. From NVIDIA scanner API side there are many improvements in scanning algorithm, Pascal series support and many more. From my side I added a button for launching scanner directly from main window GUI (OC button in the top left corner of application), but experienced users can still launch it from VF curve editor window like before. VF curve editor window got some improvements as well, and it is now available on AMD GPUs. And as usual there are dozens of other GUI and monitoring module usability related changes and improvements. Full changes list for MSI AB v4.6.0 and RTSS v7.2.1 includes the following (changes from the previous betas are highlighted with bold):
> 
> 
> *MSI AB v4.6.0 beta 10*
> ...


----------



## Gurdi (26. Dezember 2018)

Paar nette Änderungen mit drin, aber mittlerweile nutze ich lieber den Treiber der ist einfach flexibler zu handhaben. Wenn der noch die Frametimes einblenden würde, dann würde ich den Afternburner sogar deinstallieren.


----------



## Ace (26. Dezember 2018)

Afterburner benutze ich schon lange nicht mehr,nur noch HWiNFO und Riva Tuner


----------



## Cleriker (26. Dezember 2018)

Wie bereits erwähnt, den AB mag ich schon lange nicht mehr. Seit ich kurz nach Fiji Release in dem Programm 59.9 fps auf einer Asus Karte angezeigt bekommen habe und auf der gleichen Karte mit aufgeflashten MSI BIOS und ansonsten exakt gleichen Daten plötzlich 60 fps, war ich schon sehr misstrauisch. Als dann die PX480er releast wurden und fast alle Karten die angeblich Lüfterprobleme hatten, sofort fehlerfrei liefen nachdem der AB zurückgesetzt und deinstalliert wurde, ist das Thema bei mir ganz vorbei. Allein die Tatsache dass ein beenden, oder gar deinstallieren nicht ausgereicht hat und man erst alles im Programm selbst zurücksetzen musste, war mMn eine Katastrophe.

Das scheint zwar um einiges besser geworden zu sein, aber eben nicht ganz weg. Es gibt hier noch immer fast regelmäßig User deren Probleme verschwinden wenn dieses Tool verschwindet und so lange dem so ist, bleibt er meinem System fern. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (26. Dezember 2018)

Naja generell macht der AB keine Probleme, aber 1000Tools ständig zu updaten nervt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Dezember 2018)

Ich hatte auch noch nie Probleme mit Ab.

Aber habe jetzt Probleme mit dem abschalten der Lüfter und Lüfterkurven erstellen im Treiber. Nimmt meine Einstellungen nicht an

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ATIR290 (26. Dezember 2018)

Nun, Shadows of The Tomb RAIDER IN 4K läuft echt bescheiden bei mir mit meiner RX Vega Referenz 64 mit 1475 Mhz und 1000 HBM 
um die 23 bis 32 fps je nach Gebiet und Welt.
Da wäre mal ein Fix angebracht, oder Vega II


----------



## Rallyesport (26. Dezember 2018)

@ EVGAsüchtiger, wie ist die HotSpot Temperatur deiner Karte?


----------



## Rolk (26. Dezember 2018)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun, Shadows of The Tomb RAIDER IN 4K läuft echt bescheiden bei mir mit meiner RX Vega Referenz 64 mit 1475 Mhz und 1000 HBM
> um die 23 bis 32 fps je nach Gebiet und Welt.
> Da wäre mal ein Fix angebracht, oder Vega II



Spielst du maxed out? Mit meiner RX56 @1520/850 lief es auf ultra (+AF @max.) eigentlich recht gut auf 30 fps gelocked. Ganz selten das mal 27 oder 28 fps zu sehen waren.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Dezember 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> @ EVGAsüchtiger, wie ist die HotSpot Temperatur deiner Karte?


In game? Oder benchmark? 

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rallyesport (26. Dezember 2018)

Benchmark, da wo due die höchsten GPU Temperaturen erreichst.
Ich hatte ja massive Probleme mit meinem Eiswolf, da waren die GPU Temperaturen okay und der Hotsport hat sich quasi durch die Karte gebrannt^^ 
Ich frage nur deswegen weil du ja sagtest das du es nicht schaffst das die KArte den takt weiter erhöht. 
Da klingeln bei mir alle Alarmglocken.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Dezember 2018)

achso hier mal 1 Stunde TR @ 24/7 Setting...


ich lasse mal 10min valley laufen....die karte ist ja nun gut aufgeheizt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Dezember 2018)

Sehr gute Temps.


----------



## saniix (26. Dezember 2018)

Also ich habe die Karte jetzt bei einem Kollegen drauf gemacht. Selbe Spiel. Kein booten möglich mit der Vega. Einmal ist Windows hochgefahren welches wir nur am Ton mitbekommen habe aber Bild kam keins. Wird vermutlich die Vega sein die am Arsch ist


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Dezember 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Sehr gute Temps.


Hier mal 10 min valley... Lüfter auf 100%





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (26. Dezember 2018)

saniix schrieb:


> Also ich habe die Karte jetzt bei einem Kollegen drauf gemacht. Selbe Spiel. Kein booten möglich mit der Vega. Einmal ist Windows hochgefahren welches wir nur am Ton mitbekommen habe aber Bild kam keins. Wird vermutlich die Vega sein die am Arsch ist



Ja zurück dann damit.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Dezember 2018)

Hier ist es höher der HotSpot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (26. Dezember 2018)

Mach mal 4k Optimized.


----------



## McZonk (26. Dezember 2018)

Ich würde für Stabilitätstest auch lieber etwas fordernde Einstellungen und Tests einsetzen (Timespy, Witcher3 @ 4k, ...). Sonst kommt später das böse Erwachen oder man macht anderen Threadlesern hier unnötig Hoffnung, wie toll die Karte (instabil) geht.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Dezember 2018)

Noch tick höher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rallyesport (26. Dezember 2018)

Der Hotspot ist zu gebrauchen, da sieht man schon direkt wo die Reise hin geht und die geht nicht auf über 100° wie bei mir


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Dezember 2018)

McZonk schrieb:


> Ich würde für Stabilitätstest auch lieber etwas fordernde Einstellungen und Tests einsetzen (Timespy, Witcher3 @ 4k, ...). Sonst kommt später das böse Erwachen oder man macht anderen Threadlesern hier unnötig Hoffnung, wie toll die Karte (instabil) geht.


Sind nur benchmarks...
Meine 24/7 Settings die ich auch gepostet habe waren überall in meinen games über Stunden stable 

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Dezember 2018)

hier mal 4K Opti in meinen 24/7 Settings....hier taktet die GPU bisl niedriger...komisch


----------



## Cleriker (26. Dezember 2018)

Ein bischen niedriger? Das sind immerhin 200 MHz.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (26. Dezember 2018)

Deine GPU geht in den nächsten P-State mit 950mv, dein PL reicht nicht aus.
Wenn du nicht in 4k unterwegs bist brauch dich das nicht zu tangieren, meine ist auch auf WQHD optimiert.


----------



## Mitchpuken (26. Dezember 2018)

Nachdem ich schon fast eine V56 bestellt hätte, ich aber zu stur war und Weihnachten "dazwischen" kam (  ) steh ich jetzt vor folgender Frage: Neue V64 oder gebrauchte 1080ti? Da die Vega mit der Zeit besser geworden ist, stelle ich die Frage hier 

- um die 500-560€
- uhd/wqhd
- verbrauch egal
- uv/oc beide
- keine speziellen spiele

Wie würde ihr entscheiden und warum?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Dezember 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ein bischen niedriger? Das sind immerhin 200 MHz.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


Nein nein nein [emoji6] normalerweise liegen so 1510 bis 1550MHz an im Durchschnitt .... Je nach Spiel. 




Gurdi schrieb:


> Deine GPU geht in den nächsten P-State mit 950mv, dein PL reicht nicht aus.
> Wenn du nicht in 4k unterwegs bist brauch dich das nicht zu tangieren, meine ist auch auf WQHD optimiert.


Hatte pc neu gestartet und da waren es 1495mhz beim gleichen bench [emoji6]




Cleriker schrieb:


> Ein bischen niedriger? Das sind immerhin 200 MHz.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


Nein Nein Nein.... Normalerweise liegen im Durchschnitt so 1510 bis 1550MHz an.... Je nach Spiel [emoji6]

Was mich tierisch nervt ist das die Lüfter im idle nicht mehr ausgehen wenn ich meine eigene Profile erstelle [emoji2955]

Haben alles d ieses Problem?


----------



## DerLachs (27. Dezember 2018)

Ich hatte das Problem auch. Entweder du gehst auf einen älteren Treiber oder du machst es wie ich und änderst etwas in der Registry: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/485138-amd-rx-vega-laberthread-881.html#post9648771 Damit laufen die Lüfter bei mir im Idle mit ungefähr 750 RPM.


----------



## Rolk (27. Dezember 2018)

Mitchpuken schrieb:


> Nachdem ich schon fast eine V56 bestellt hätte, ich aber zu stur war und Weihnachten "dazwischen" kam (  ) steh ich jetzt vor folgender Frage: Neue V64 oder gebrauchte 1080ti? Da die Vega mit der Zeit besser geworden ist, stelle ich die Frage hier
> 
> - um die 500-560€
> - uhd/wqhd
> ...



Gebrauchtware vs Neuware ist halt der übliche Äpfel/Birnen Vergleich. Ich würde nicht so viel Asche für Gebrauchtware riskieren. Die V64 müsste aber auch günstiger sein, was zuletzt ja auch oft genug der Fall war, insbesondere im Mindfactory Mindstar.


----------



## takan (27. Dezember 2018)

Moin Moin

ich hab mir ne rx vega 64 von sapphire gegönnt die nitro+

frage. habt ihr auch peak werte vom gpu power draw jenseits von gut und böse?
letzten lief gpu-z im hintergrund ich kam auf einen peak von 1500+watt.
komischerweiße schaltet sich mein pc ab und startet neu. aber nicht während des peaks sondern irgendwann. ob nun nach 20 min oder 2 std. erkenne kein muster.
mit furmark und prime95 getestet und nichts ist. 
bin relativ ratlos.

mfg


----------



## DaHell63 (27. Dezember 2018)

Für mich ist die GTX 1080Ti auch die bessere Karte. Nur würde ich persönlich keine 5-600€ in eine gebrauchte Karte stecken. Dann lieber neu eine Vega64, wenn nur die zwei zur Auswahl stehen.


----------



## takan (27. Dezember 2018)

Rolk schrieb:


> Gebrauchtware vs Neuware ist halt der übliche Äpfel/Birnen Vergleich. Ich würde nicht so viel Asche für Gebrauchtware riskieren. Die V64 müsste aber auch günstiger sein, was zuletzt ja auch oft genug der Fall war, insbesondere im Mindfactory Mindstar.


du weiß nicht welches leben die gpu hatte.
ob nun ein 0815 casualzocker oder ein hardcore miner der die karte 24/7 gequält hatte.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Dezember 2018)

takan schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> ich hab mir ne rx vega 64 von sapphire gegönnt die nitro+
> 
> ...


Aldo ich habe keine Probleme mit Abstürze.
Hat deine nitro auch Spulenfiepen bei niedrigen fps? 

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## takan (27. Dezember 2018)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Aldo ich habe keine Probleme mit Abstürze.
> Hat deine nitro auch Spulenfiepen bei niedrigen fps?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


spulenfiepen hat sie auch wie meine alte r9 290 ohne x. aber was sind niedrige fps? hab immer nen headset auf und merke das weniger.


----------



## Rolk (27. Dezember 2018)

Keine Ahnung, aber ist Software überhaupt in der Lage diese typischen Lastspitzen zuverlässig auszulesen? Das kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen, aber wie gesagt, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Dezember 2018)

takan schrieb:


> spulenfiepen hat sie auch wie meine alte r9 290 ohne x. aber was sind niedrige fps? hab immer nen headset auf und merke das weniger.


Frames pro second... Zb 60fps in game.... Ich kenne spulenfiepen nur bei hohen fps... So ab 300fps.... Ich meine jetzige hat es sobald sie unter Last ist

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## takan (27. Dezember 2018)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Frames pro second... Zb 60fps in game.... Ich kenne spulenfiepen nur bei hohen fps... So ab 300fps.... Ich meine jetzige hat es sobald sie unter Last ist
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


hab grad kcd gestartet. jap hat sie, aber die lüfter sind lauter.
uuuund das spulenfiepen im gegensatz zur r9 290 ist ein witz.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Dezember 2018)

takan schrieb:


> hab grad kcd gestartet. jap hat sie, aber die lüfter sind lauter.
> uuuund das spulenfiepen im gegensatz zur r9 290 ist ein witz.


OK meine R9 290 Vaporx hatte es nicht, aber ich nur bei ganz hohen fps 

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mitchpuken (27. Dezember 2018)

Rolk schrieb:


> Gebrauchtware vs Neuware ist halt der übliche Äpfel/Birnen Vergleich. Ich würde nicht so viel Asche für Gebrauchtware riskieren. Die V64 müsste aber auch günstiger sein, was zuletzt ja auch oft genug der Fall war, insbesondere im Mindfactory Mindstar.


In meiner Situation (lebt in AT), möchte gerne vor Ort kaufen (online ist es nicht viel günstiger) und mindfactory liefert nicht nach AT. Sonst hätte ich die V56 für 333€ gekauft^^



DaHell63 schrieb:


> Für mich ist die GTX 1080Ti auch die bessere Karte. Nur würde ich persönlich keine 5-600€ in eine gebrauchte Karte stecken. Dann lieber neu eine Vega64, wenn nur die zwei zur Auswahl stehen.


Eine neue 2080 startet bei 700€ und "brauchbare" Modelle bei 750-800€. Es wird wohl so oder so mindestens eine neue V56 für 400€. Die gut 100€ mehr zu einer 1080ti sind schon verlockend. 



takan schrieb:


> du weiß nicht welches leben die gpu hatte.
> ob nun ein 0815 casualzocker oder ein hardcore miner der die karte 24/7 gequält hatte.


Doch, weiß ich, ist keine random Person im Internet. Die Karte wurde und wird gut behandelt. Wollte es extra nicht dazuschrieben, dass es euch nicht beeinflusst^^ Hat sogar noch Garantie, glaub 16 Monate von 3 Jahren.


Mein Problem ist, dass ich keinen aktuellen Test finde. custom vs custom, vom Anfang des Jahres oder preislich nicht mehr aktuell nützt mir heute niemanden mehr was. Ich weiß halt nicht, ob die V64 gut optimiert mittlerweile an die 1080ti rankommt.


----------



## Cleriker (27. Dezember 2018)

Nein, an die 1080ti @referenz vielleicht, weil die nicht so hoch boostet wenn sie durchgeheizt ist aber nicht an customs. Das wäre wirklich zu viel erwartet.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (27. Dezember 2018)

takan schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> ich hab mir ne rx vega 64 von sapphire gegönnt die nitro+
> 
> ...





Probiere doch einfach mal ein anderes Bios aus ob sich der Zustand verbessern würde.
GPU-Z zeigt das nicht richtig an mit den hohen Watt Angaben.
VGA Bios Collection | TechPowerUp


----------



## Downsampler (27. Dezember 2018)

takan schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> ich hab mir ne rx vega 64 von sapphire gegönnt die nitro+
> 
> ...



Das mit den hohen Wattzahlen sind Auslesefehler im GPU-Z. Installiere dir mal die neue Ver 2.16.0. Damit hatte ich noch keine Auslesefehler bei mir gehabt.

Daß dein PC ausgeht könnte an der Verkabelung liegen. Achte mal darauf, daß du an deinem Netzteil für jeden 8 Pin Adapter für die Grafikkarte EINE 12 Volt Schiene anklemmst. Da dein Netzteil 4 Stück davon hat würde ich die 2 nehmen, die die größte Last abkönnen, also die beiden mit 25A. Schau am Besten ins Handbuch von Netzteil rein um zu sehen welche Anschlüsse du dafür nehmen musst.

Und mach die beiden Schienen am Besten frei von anderen Stromverbrauchern und klemm den Rest deiner Geräte, Festplatten, Laufwerke, Lüfter usw. auf die anderen Schienen drauf.


----------



## saniix (27. Dezember 2018)

So habe meine Strix jetzt zurück gegeben. Mal schauen ob die die hoffentlich die Woche kommt dann läuft.


----------



## takan (27. Dezember 2018)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Das mit den hohen Wattzahlen sind Auslesefehler im GPU-Z. Installiere dir mal die neue Ver 2.16.0. Damit hatte ich noch keine Auslesefehler bei mir gehabt.
> 
> Daß dein PC ausgeht könnte an der Verkabelung liegen. Achte mal darauf, daß du an deinem Netzteil für jeden 8 Pin Adapter für die Grafikkarte EINE 12 Volt Schiene anklemmst. Da dein Netzteil 4 Stück davon hat würde ich die 2 nehmen, die die größte Last abkönnen, also die beiden mit 25A. Schau am Besten ins Handbuch von Netzteil rein um zu sehen welche Anschlüsse du dafür nehmen musst.
> 
> Und mach die beiden Schienen am Besten frei von anderen Stromverbrauchern und klemm den Rest deiner Geräte, Festplatten, Laufwerke, Lüfter usw. auf die anderen Schienen drauf.



ist die neuste gpu-z version.

die pciestecker teilen sich nur 12v3 und 12v4. theoretisch würde ja eine rail reichen für die 300watt....


----------



## McZonk (27. Dezember 2018)

takan schrieb:


> die pciestecker teilen sich nur 12v3 und 12v4. theoretisch würde ja eine rail reichen für die 300watt....


Vega kann manchmal ganz fiese, kurze Lastsspitzen vom Netzteil fordern, die dann trotz vermeintlich ausreichender Spezifikationen die Überlastsicherung auslösen können. Dem kann man begegnen, indem man die Last auf mehrere Rails aufteilt.


----------



## Downsampler (27. Dezember 2018)

Dann check mal deine Energieoptionen. Kann sein, daß bei der AMD Treiberinstallation auf das Profil "Höchstleistung" umgeschaltet wird. Das hab ich auch schon hier gehabt. Danach wurde der Rechner instabil. 

Hast du auch schon den alten Treiber gelöscht mit DDU und dann mal den neuen Treiber für deine Karte installiert?

Ein CMOS Clear ist auch noch eine Option die man testen könnte, wenn der Fehler nicht weggeht.

Aktuelles BIOS für dein Mainboard schon aufgespielt? Das habe ich z.B. bei mir auch gemacht beim Wechsel auf die VEGA und danach war mein CPU OC instabil.

Zur Not könntest du  ja die Brücke in deinem Netzteil installieren, die aus den 4 12 V Schienen eine einzelne macht. Damit sollte es dann funktionieren. ?!


----------



## Gurdi (27. Dezember 2018)

Mitchpuken schrieb:


> In meiner Situation (lebt in AT), möchte gerne vor Ort kaufen (online ist es nicht viel günstiger) und mindfactory liefert nicht nach AT. Sonst hätte ich die V56 für 333€ gekauft^^
> 
> 
> Eine neue 2080 startet bei 700€ und "brauchbare" Modelle bei 750-800€. Es wird wohl so oder so mindestens eine neue V56 für 400€. Die gut 100€ mehr zu einer 1080ti sind schon verlockend.
> ...



Je nach Chip und HBM kannst du mit 10-15% Mehrleistug rechnen bei einer V64. Das wären immer noch rund 15% hinter einer 1080ti. Wenn du den Verkäufer beurteilen kannst und du eine Rechnung hast die du notfalls über Ihn abwickeln kannst würde ich die Ti nehmen an deiner Stelle wenn das Display kein FS hat.


----------



## Mitchpuken (27. Dezember 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Nein, an die 1080ti @referenz vielleicht, weil die nicht so hoch boostet wenn sie durchgeheizt ist aber nicht an customs. Das wäre wirklich zu viel erwartet.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk





Gurdi schrieb:


> Je nach Chip und HBM kannst du mit 10-15% Mehrleistug rechnen bei einer V64. Das wären immer noch rund 15% hinter einer 1080ti. Wenn du den Verkäufer beurteilen kannst und du eine Rechnung hast die du notfalls über Ihn abwickeln kannst würde ich die Ti nehmen an deiner Stelle wenn das Display kein FS hat.



ok, danke. Nutze höchstens fast sync für windows. ingame meistens ohne alles.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Dezember 2018)

Mit Fastsync solltest du maximale FPS generieren, also eher die 1080ti dann.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (27. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab mal eben den FH4-Bench der Demo durchlaufen lassen und muss sagen: Sapphire Vega 64 Nitro+ ROCKT! 
Grakadetails oben im OSD
Treiber: 18.12.3
R7 1700X@3,9GHz
DDR4 2933 RAM
VSync und 60Hz Begrenzung im Spiel ausgeschaltet


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Dezember 2018)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eben den FH4-Bench der Demo durchlaufen lassen und muss sagen: Sapphire Vega 64 Nitro+ ROCKT!
> Grakadetails oben im OSD
> Treiber: 18.12.3
> R7 1700X@3,9GHz
> ...


Hatte gestern auch getestet... Alles auf maximum die Grafik @1080p sehe gerade du hast auf 4K....hatte mich schon gewundert warum du nicht alles auf maximum hattest [emoji16]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (28. Dezember 2018)

Wer noch „günstig“ nach eine Liquid sucht sollte hier zuschlagen

8GB PowerColor RX VEGA 64 Liquid Cooling - Radeon RX VEGA | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## Rallyesport (28. Dezember 2018)

In meinen Fingern juckt es schon ganz arg :/


----------



## gaussmath (28. Dezember 2018)

Wow, wieso nennt ihr das günstig??


----------



## Rolk (28. Dezember 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Wow, wieso nennt ihr das günstig??



Weil das ursprünglich etwa die Hälfte war.^^


----------



## Rallyesport (28. Dezember 2018)

Ach ich liebe Mindfactory, scheinbar hat da der Praktikant wieder dürfen Preise machen und jetzt hats der Geschäftsführer geregelt^^
Hätte ich nur vor 10min auf kaufen gedrückt, aber Hey, dann wäre wieder das altbekannte Lied in Form einer Email gekommen, wegen Überverkauf treten wir vom Kaufvertrag zurück


----------



## ATIR290 (28. Dezember 2018)

Abwarten, würde ich auf die CES 2019
Sonst schneidet man sich den Finger wund.


----------



## DerLachs (28. Dezember 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Wow, wieso nennt ihr das günstig??


Weil es günstig ist.  

Die Karte kostet glücklicherweise wieder mehr, sonst wäre ich vielleicht schwach geworden.


----------



## drstoecker (28. Dezember 2018)

QUOTE=gaussmath;9655666]Wow, wieso nennt ihr das günstig??[/QUOTE]






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rallyesport (28. Dezember 2018)

Ja sowas immer speichern das ist gut, dann sieht man mal die Machenschaften


----------



## Downsampler (28. Dezember 2018)

919 Tacken. Das kauft niemand zu dem Preis. Ich finde die 465 schon arg gesalzen, AIO Kühlung hin oder her. Einfach lächerlich sowas.


----------



## saniix (28. Dezember 2018)

Also meine neue Strix ist da und siehe da. Es funktioniert wieder nicht. Habe mir jetzt eben ein Seasonic Focus+ mit 850W geholt und einer fast 4 Mal stärkeren V12 

Wenn's dann immer noch nicht geht hänge ich den AMD Versuch an den Nagel. Für das Geld was ich jetzt in die Vega investieren muss bekomme ich eine ordentliche 2070 und kann mein altes NT behalten


----------



## saniix (28. Dezember 2018)

saniix schrieb:


> Also meine neue Strix ist da und siehe da. Es funktioniert wieder nicht. Habe mir jetzt eben ein Seasonic Focus+ mit 850W geholt und einer fast 4 Mal stärkeren V12
> 
> Wenn's dann immer noch nicht geht hänge ich den AMD Versuch an den Nagel. Für das Geld was ich jetzt in die Vega investieren muss bekomme ich eine ordentliche 2070 und kann mein altes NT behalten



So mit dem neuen NT läuft es jetzt


----------



## drstoecker (28. Dezember 2018)

saniix schrieb:


> So mit dem neuen NT läuft es jetzt



das freut mich dann viel spass mit deiner strix!


----------



## Sharijan (28. Dezember 2018)

saniix schrieb:


> So mit dem neuen NT läuft es jetzt



Jetzt fangen die Probleme erst an


----------



## saniix (28. Dezember 2018)

Ja jetzt kommt das UV und OC haha wobei ich OC nicht wirklich brauche


----------



## Gurdi (28. Dezember 2018)

saniix schrieb:


> So mit dem neuen NT läuft es jetzt



Was hattest du vorher drin?


----------



## saniix (28. Dezember 2018)

Pure Power 10 500W 
Jetzt hab ich Seasonic Focus + Gold 850w


----------



## Gurdi (28. Dezember 2018)

Ok. Gut zu wissen für die Zukunft.


----------



## Downsampler (28. Dezember 2018)

Hm naja billiges 500 Watt NT funktioniert nicht mit Vega 64. Hätte man irgendwie vorhersehen können... Das hat damals mit der Radeon 4870 X2 auch nicht funktioniert. xD


----------



## Cleriker (28. Dezember 2018)

Hm... Also besser auf Nummer sicher gehen und das alte Netzteil dass schon die HD4870X2 gepackt hat rausholen. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Downsampler (28. Dezember 2018)

Hey willst du mich veräppeln?  xD Mein NT ist alt, aber noch nicht veraltet.


----------



## HairforceOne (29. Dezember 2018)

Mhmhm...

Dann muss ich wohl auch mein Netzteil tauschen.

Habe jemanden der seine Vega 64 gegen meine 1080 tauschen würde. Da mein Monitor Freesync hat würde sich das anbieten. - Ist ebenfalls die Strix OC. Wenn ich dann aber gleich das Netzteil mit tauschen muss ist das ganze natürlich wieder "meh". Ich hätte jetzt damit gerechnet, dass ich die Karte mit Undervolting gut ans laufen bekomme, auch wenn das NT dann gut ausgelastet ist.

Jetzt muss ich dann doch nochmal überlegen.


----------



## SnaxeX (29. Dezember 2018)

Ist das Pure Power 10 Watt so viel "schlechter" als das Straight Power E10 Watt? Letzteres habe ich ja und ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Vega da aussteigt. Ich mein, ich betreibe meine ja auch auf "nur" 210 Watt


----------



## Ace (29. Dezember 2018)

Für eine Vega 64 reicht ein gutes Netzteil mit  550W 80+  locker aus,es sollte 2x 6+2-Pin-Grafik Anschlüsse haben an 2 geteilten Strängen fertig.
Auf der 12V Leitung sollte man drauf achten das die angegebene Watt Zahl auch anliegen,es gibt Netzteile die da weit drunter liegen!
Dazu min. 40A auf der 12V Leitung dann dürfte das alles passen.
Beispiel dieses hier
Thermaltake Smart BX1 RGB 550W, PC-Netzteil schwarz, 2x PCIe


----------



## saniix (29. Dezember 2018)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Hm naja billiges 500 Watt NT funktioniert nicht mit Vega 64. Hätte man irgendwie vorhersehen können... Das hat damals mit der Radeon 4870 X2 auch nicht funktioniert. xD



Billig? Be Quiet ist garantiert nicht billig. Ich würde da eher die Vega als billig abstempeln, weil auf den be quiet eine 1080ti mit Übertaktung reibungslos lief.


----------



## HairforceOne (29. Dezember 2018)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Ist das Pure Power 10 Watt so viel "schlechter" als das Straight Power E10 Watt? Letzteres habe ich ja und ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Vega da aussteigt. Ich mein, ich betreibe meine ja auch auf "nur" 210 Watt



Das ist es halt was mich wundert. Ich hab mich damals für das PurePower entschieden weil "mehr oder weniger" gesagt wurde das StraightPower 10 und PurePower 10 so nah aneinander liegen, dass man zum Pure greifen kann.

Das mit den 2 getrennten 6+2 Pin Anschlüssen ist bei meinem PurePower ja gegeben. Deshalb ging ich, gerade mit UV, schon davon aus, dass die Vega laufen würde.


----------



## Rolk (29. Dezember 2018)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Ist das Pure Power 10 Watt so viel "schlechter" als das Straight Power E10 Watt? Letzteres habe ich ja und ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Vega da aussteigt. Ich mein, ich betreibe meine ja auch auf "nur" 210 Watt



Wenn ich die Netztteilfreaks richtig interpretiere ist das Pure Power 10 nur wenig schlechter als das E10. Die 210 Watt nützen dir halt nichts, wenn das NT empfindlich auf die fiesen Lastspitzen reagiert.

Habe selbst mal eine RX56 mit 1100mv @+50% Powertarget und ~1650MHz an einem E10 400W getestet. Es hat gedauert, aber irgendwann hat das NT doch abgeschaltet.


----------



## SnaxeX (29. Dezember 2018)

HairforceOne schrieb:


> Das ist es halt was mich wundert. Ich hab mich damals für das PurePower entschieden weil "mehr oder weniger" gesagt wurde das StraightPower 10 und PurePower 10 so nah aneinander liegen, dass man zum Pure greifen kann.
> 
> Das mit den 2 getrennten 6+2 Pin Anschlüssen ist bei meinem PurePower ja gegeben. Deshalb ging ich, gerade mit UV, schon davon aus, dass die Vega laufen würde.



Du kannst ja dir mal die Vega holen und dann etwas testen 


Spaß zur Seite, das mit den Lastspitzen ist einläuchtend - ist halt nur bitter irgendwie...


----------



## saniix (29. Dezember 2018)

Also ich habe mal gestern einige Stunden Rainbow Six Siege gezockt und ich muss sagen ich bin zufrieden mit der Karte. Ich habe jetzt weder OC noch UV betrieben und die Karte wurde nie wärmer als 50grad (ohne FPS Limit) mit vsync läuft die sogar nur auf 40 Grad haha. Aber ich glaube es liegt daran dass es nach der Runde jedesmal komplett runtertaktet und genug Zeit hat sich wieder abzukühlen. Und wenn ich die Lüfter auf 0% lasse dann wird bei 60fps circa 55grad warm. Dann endet die Runde meistens und dann kühlt die wieder schneller auf 38 ab oder so.


----------



## HairforceOne (29. Dezember 2018)

Ich denke ich werde es einfach mal versuchen mit meinem 500 Watt NT und mal schauen.

Handelt sich halt, wie erwähnt, um eine Asus Strix Vega 64 OC.

Der 1600er braucht ja jetzt auch nicht so unendlich viel Strom und ansonsten ist mein PC ja recht "schank". Ich versuche einfach mal mein Glück. Sonst muss ne Zeitlang mit weniger Takt gefahren werden, bis das neue NT da ist.


----------



## drstoecker (29. Dezember 2018)

Ace schrieb:


> Für eine Vega 64 reicht ein gutes Netzteil mit  550W 80+  locker aus,es sollte 2x 6+2-Pin-Grafik Anschlüsse haben an 2 geteilten Strängen fertig.
> Auf der 12V Leitung sollte man drauf achten das die angegebene Watt Zahl auch anliegen,es gibt Netzteile die da weit drunter liegen!
> Beispiel dieses hier
> Thermaltake Smart BX1 RGB 550W, PC-Netzteil schwarz, 2x PCIe



Lehn dich mal nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster mit solchen Aussagen. Ich hatte Probleme mit nem e10 500w u 600w. Bin eh nicht mehr so überzeugt von bequiet. Für mich gibt es da bessere Alternativen wie zb seasonic.
schau mal auf der herstellerseite was dort empfohlen wird was die Wattangabe betrifft.
ich persönlich würde kein Netzteil unter 750w für Vega kaufen.


----------



## saniix (29. Dezember 2018)

HairforceOne schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werde es einfach mal versuchen mit meinem 500 Watt NT und mal schauen.
> 
> Handelt sich halt, wie erwähnt, um eine Asus Strix Vega 64 OC.
> 
> Der 1600er braucht ja jetzt auch nicht so unendlich viel Strom und ansonsten ist mein PC ja recht "schank". Ich versuche einfach mal mein Glück. Sonst muss ne Zeitlang mit weniger Takt gefahren werden, bis das neue NT da ist.



Was heißt denn weniger Takt? 
Du bekommst die Vega gar nicht zum booten mit dem Pure Power 10. Ich kam nicht Mal bis zum BIOS. Ich hatte 2-3 Tage lang nur Stress damit. Hatte mir sogar eine zweite Vega geholt. Alles nichts gebracht. Bis ich mit ein neues NT geholt habe. Habe viel in Foren gesucht und scheinbar funktionieren alle be quiets der 10er Serie nicht mit der Vega Strix


----------



## Ace (29. Dezember 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Lehn dich mal nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster mit solchen Aussagen. Ich hatte Probleme mit nem e10 500w u 600w. Bin eh nicht mehr so überzeugt von bequiet. Für mich gibt es da bessere Alternativen wie zb seasonic.
> schau mal auf der herstellerseite was dort empfohlen wird was die Wattangabe betrifft.
> ich persönlich würde kein Netzteil unter 750w für Vega kaufen.



Mit welchem Modell genau?kommt mir etwas komisch vor ,das die 600W vom Pure Power 10 nicht langen.
Auf der Herstellerseite wird schon etwas maßlos übertrieben !
Eigentlich reicht ein gutes Netzteil mit min. 550W 80+ die auch die meisten auf der 12V Schiene haben +/-  gut aus.
Ich Hatte die Sapphire Liquid und jetzt eine andere Vega64 im System.
Ich habe da*s *Be Quiet Straight Power11 mit 650W und komme mit Auslastung in Games,Benches usw.mit dem Kompletten System,Monitor und Router die am 
Strom hängen auf max. 430 Watt mit OC 8600K, 7Lüftern,mehrere SSD und HDD,WaKü usw


----------



## HairforceOne (29. Dezember 2018)

saniix schrieb:


> Was heißt denn weniger Takt?
> Du bekommst die Vega gar nicht zum booten mit dem Pure Power 10. Ich kam nicht Mal bis zum BIOS. Ich hatte 2-3 Tage lang nur Stress damit. Hatte mir sogar eine zweite Vega geholt. Alles nichts gebracht. Bis ich mit ein neues NT geholt habe. Habe viel in Foren gesucht und scheinbar funktionieren alle be quiets der 10er Serie nicht mit der Vega Strix



Hab gerade mal auf deinen Einwand hin gegoogelt. 

Die Asus Karte scheint ja wirklich merkwürdige Zicken mit der 10er Serie von BeQuiet zu machen. 
Merkwürdige Kiste. Ralle (also der TE) hatte ja an dem PurePower 10 schon ne Vega LC dran die lief (zwar nicht Problemlos aber lief). Dann scheint Asus da tatsächlich irgendwie Bockmist gemacht zu haben bei der Karte, dass die sich mit den BQ Netzteilen zankt.

Weil "alle anderen" Arten von Vega Karten scheinen weniger Probleme zu machen mit den PurePower NTs.

Mhmhm... Dann muss ich wohl warten. Neues NT sitzt aktuell weniger drin. 

EDIT: Der Kandidat ist sowieso abgesprungen. Er war auf der Suche nach einer kürzeren GPU als seine Strix 64er. - Meine 1080 AMP ist tatsächlich aber nochmal länger als der 3 Lüfter Brocken von Asus. x)


----------



## Gurdi (29. Dezember 2018)

Wahrscheinlich ziehen die VRM´s zuviel Saft beim anschalten womit das Pure Power nicht klar kommt.


----------



## saniix (29. Dezember 2018)

Ich kanns dir nur raten. Ob du es trotzdem machst oder nicht liegt natürlich in deiner Hand. Aber ich habe sogar die GPU bei zwei anderen Kollegen dran gemacht die ebenfalls ein be quiet hatten auch sogar mit 700w und es hat einfach nicht geklappt. Die 12v Leitungen sind bei den Modellen zu schwach bzw lassen die Spitze erst gar nicht zu. Das Pure Power hat auf der 12V 20A und mein neues Seasonic hat auf der 12V 70A. Auch in englischen foren, raten alle zu eine starke 12V zu haben. Referenz Modelle funktionieren alle. Nur eben die Asus nicht.


----------



## Ace (29. Dezember 2018)

Ist schon möglich das die pure power Modelle da wirklich Probleme haben mit der 12V Leitung das da 20A zu wenig sind.
Hatte auch vergessen dazu zu schreiben das die 12V auch min. 40A betragen sollte was die meisten neuen Netzteile auch haben und auch drüber liegen.


----------



## Camari (29. Dezember 2018)

Wie sieht's eigentlich beim übertakten aus mit einer Vega 56?

Wie hoch kriegt man so im Durchschnitt den HBM2 Speicher (Samsung) und den Takt der GPU hoch? Irgendwelche Empfehlung mit welchen Einstellung man am besten anfangen sollte um sich dann Stück für Stück hoch zu arbeiten?


----------



## Rolk (29. Dezember 2018)

Camari schrieb:


> Wie sieht's eigentlich beim übertakten aus mit einer Vega 56?
> 
> Wie hoch kriegt man so im Durchschnitt den HBM2 Speicher (Samsung) und den Takt der GPU hoch? Irgendwelche Empfehlung mit welchen Einstellung man am besten anfangen sollte um sich dann Stück für Stück hoch zu arbeiten?



P7 etwa auf 1070 bis 1100mV +50% Powertarget sollten auf ~1650MHz hinauslaufen. Für mehr brauchts i.d.R. eine Wasserkühlung. HBM geht normalerweise auf 850MHz aufwärts. Für deutlich mehr muss man aber ein RX64 Bios aufflashen. So war es jedenfalls mit den beiden Sapphire Pulse, die ich bisher in Händen hatte.


----------



## Gurdi (29. Dezember 2018)

Camari schrieb:


> Wie sieht's eigentlich beim übertakten aus mit einer Vega 56?
> 
> Wie hoch kriegt man so im Durchschnitt den HBM2 Speicher (Samsung) und den Takt der GPU hoch? Irgendwelche Empfehlung mit welchen Einstellung man am besten anfangen sollte um sich dann Stück für Stück hoch zu arbeiten?



Make my Gigabyte Vega great again!


----------



## Downsampler (29. Dezember 2018)

saniix schrieb:


> Ich kanns dir nur raten. Ob du es trotzdem machst oder nicht liegt natürlich in deiner Hand. Aber ich habe sogar die GPU bei zwei anderen Kollegen dran gemacht die ebenfalls ein be quiet hatten auch sogar mit 700w und es hat einfach nicht geklappt. Die 12v Leitungen sind bei den Modellen zu schwach bzw lassen die Spitze erst gar nicht zu. Das Pure Power hat auf der 12V 20A und mein neues Seasonic hat auf der 12V 70A. Auch in englischen foren, raten alle zu eine starke 12V zu haben. Referenz Modelle funktionieren alle. Nur eben die Asus nicht.



Naja. Mit dem OverdriveNTool kann man sie schon bändigen. Das Problem bei der Asus ist das hohe Powertarget mit 220 bzw. 260 Watt nur für den Chip. Wenn du das heruntersetzt dann klappt die auch mit einem kleineren NT als 750 Watt. Von der Wattzahl her gesehen passt das alles nur die Lastspitzen und Lastwechsel gefallen den meisten NT nicht.

Manchmal vergisst der Wattman seine Profileinstellungen so ganz leise im Hintergrund und lädt das Standardprofil, dann geht mir auch manchmal der Rechner aus.


----------



## saniix (29. Dezember 2018)

Was genau macht denn das tool?. Bzw wie soll man die bändigen wenn es 1. Nicht möglich ist mit der Karte zu booten mit den sogenannten Netzteilen und zweitens man den PC nur anbekommen wenn die Karte gar nicht am Board angeschlossen ist. Kann man trotzdem dann irgendwie die Leistung für den pcie Slot reduzieren? Oder wie genau kann man sowas machen? Ich bin da ein kompletter Neuling haha.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. Dezember 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Lehn dich mal nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster mit solchen Aussagen. Ich hatte Probleme mit nem e10 500w u 600w. Bin eh nicht mehr so überzeugt von bequiet. Für mich gibt es da bessere Alternativen wie zb seasonic.
> schau mal auf der herstellerseite was dort empfohlen wird was die Wattangabe betrifft.
> ich persönlich würde kein Netzteil unter 750w für Vega kaufen.


Ich hab noch mein altes NT... Das Seasonic x 660. Läuft bis jetzt ohne Probleme. Wollte mir eigentlich ein BQ DP11 750 Watt kaufen weil das Seasonic schon 6 Jahre alt ist. Nun mit den BQ NT und ihre Multirails sind sehr sicher, aber für die Vega64 habe ich doch Schiss.... Dann doch glaube ich wieder Seasonic und Singlerail 

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Downsampler (29. Dezember 2018)

saniix schrieb:


> Was genau macht denn das tool?. Bzw wie soll man die bändigen wenn es 1. Nicht möglich ist mit der Karte zu booten mit den sogenannten Netzteilen und zweitens man den PC nur anbekommen wenn die Karte gar nicht am Board angeschlossen ist. Kann man trotzdem dann irgendwie die Leistung für den pcie Slot reduzieren? Oder wie genau kann man sowas machen? Ich bin da ein kompletter Neuling haha.



Na wenn es garnicht erst startet kannst du nix machen. Mit dem OverdriveNTool stellst du die einzelnen Powerstates ein mit Taktraten und gewünschter Spannung.

Powerlimit runtersetzen geht so:

Du brauchst dafür: 1. OverdriveNTool, 2. Windows Taschenrechner Programmiereransicht, 3. Notepad++ oder den Windows Texteditor.

OverdriveNTool laden und installieren, als Administrator starten, BIOS der Grafikkarte mit GPU-Z in eine Datei sichern, im OverdriveNTool den Menüknopf drücken und PPT Editor aufrufen, das vorher gesicherte BIOS der Grafikkarte über den Menübutton im Editor einladen, die Powerstates einstellen mit der gewünschten Spannung und als RegKey speichern, danach den gespeicherten RegKey mit Notepad++/Editor öffnen und nach der Anleitung hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ocking-undervolting-thread-2.html#post9017138 editieren. Also den Wert für dein Powerlimit finden an den markierten Stellen, dann Umrechnen von Hex in Dezimal, den gewünschten Wert in Dezimal in den Rechner eingeben, Hex auswählen und im RegKey dann den Hex Wert eintragen. 

Wenn alles fertig ist den RegKey erneut speichern und dann brauchst du den bloß noch nach jedem Treiberwechsel per Doppelklick in die Registry einfügen, Rechner neu starten, Wattman Profil anpassen und fertig.

Um mit der 64er Vega was einzusparen könntest du ja mal mit 200 Watt oder 185 Watt Powerlimit testen. Wenn das zu wenig ist, kannst du später im Wattman mit dem Leistungsgrenzenregler ja wieder nachregulieren. Passende Ausgangswerte zum testen findest du auch im Vega Overclocking/Undervolting Thread.

Um die Hex Werte in Dezimal und umgekehrt umzurechnen für den RegKey brauchst du den Windows Taschenrechner mit der Ansicht für Programmierer.

Ich hoffe du kannst damit etwas anfangen als Neuling.


----------



## saniix (29. Dezember 2018)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Na wenn es garnicht erst startet kannst du nix machen.



Ja darum ging es ja eigentlich für den jenigen =D
Danke für die Eklärung


----------



## Ace (29. Dezember 2018)

Also noch mal zu den Netzteilen, es kann schon sein, das vielleicht die  Güte der einzelnen Hersteller was die verbauten Kondensatoren,  Elektronik, Schaltungen u.s.w angeht,
nicht auf der gleichen Qualität liegen da anhand von Benchmarks von mir es ja nicht an der Watt zahl mangelt, was die Vega sich nimmt und das ganze System.
Ich kann zu meinem be quiet! Straight Power 11 650W nur sagen, dass es gut läuft mit der Vega 64LC und der Vega64 FE und noch kein Problem da war egal ob OC oder Standard
und kann es daher empfehlen.
Im 3DMark Time Spy ist der höchste Verbrauch bei 442 Watt für das ganze System mit Monitor und Fritz Box am Strom hängend,also 
1x 8600k OC, Vega 64 (Angepasst im Wattman), MSI Mainboard, 2xSSD, 1xHDD,1xM.2 SSD, 6xRGB Lüfter,1x Non RGB Lüfter, WaKü für die Vega 64, 16GB Ram, AOC Monitor 27" 144Hz  und die Fritz Box 7590.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Games bei Battlefield 5 genehmigt sich das System 355 Watt in Ultra maximal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt kommt es aber dicker  im Fur Mark GPU Stress Test  mit 1080 FHD nimmt sich das System ganze 602 Watt,
hätte nicht gedacht das der Test ganz schön rein haut.Wo holt der Benchmark sich so viel Leistung her weißt das jemand?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Downsampler (29. Dezember 2018)

Hmm. Rechne mal nach: 8600K 95 Watt, mit OC 120 bis 140 Watt bei 100% Last, dazu 6 Lüfter laufen auf 100 %, Graka auf 100% macht nochmal 400 Watt und der Rest dazu....schon bist du ganz schnell bei 600 Watt.

Und FurMark lastet die CPU eigentlich nicht bis 100% dauerhaft aus. Dazu müsstest du noch Prime95 gleichzeitig laufen lassen. 

Und schwups geht der PC aus...


----------



## saniix (29. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe Mal eine Frage zu Wattmann. 
Ich habe vorhin ein Test Benchmark gemacht mit Superposition. Ich habe p6 auf 1600 und p7 auf 1700
Voltage liegt bei p6 1050 und p7 1150
Beim Benchmark komme ich aber nie an die 1600mhz ran. Power liegt auch bei +50% und die GPU wird nicht wärmer als 55grad da Lüfter auf 80% drehen.

Wobei Speicher problemlos mit 1060mhz läuft


----------



## Ace (29. Dezember 2018)

Rechnen muss ich nicht sehe es ja aber ich kenne jetzt kein Benchmark der sich so viel nimmt,Heaven und Superposition nehmen sich weit aus weniger wie 3DMark.
Du siehst ja was an liegt im Game, alles andere ist ja ein Benchmark und kein 24h Setting was so hoch an Watt benötigt genauso die Prime Runs.
Prime 95 braucht auch nicht viel an Watt und für die normalen User,Gamer reicht eben ein sehr gutes Netzteil ab 550Watt aus, es muss kein 750Watt Netzteil sein.
Im normalen Gebrauch,Surfen u.s.w hab ich 100Watt
Kann sich jeder so viel Watt kaufen wie er möchte


----------



## Downsampler (29. Dezember 2018)

Joa. Aber darum macht man diese Tests ja nicht. Da geht es um 100% Stabilität.

Es kann ja mal dieser Moment eintreten, wo die CPU wirklich bis 100% Belastet ist und die Grafikkarte auch. Siehe vorherige Diskussionen um die Lastspitzen. Das muß nicht lange sein, ein paar Millisekunden reichen aus und bums hast du einen schwarzen Bildschirm und der PC geht aus.


----------



## kloanabua (29. Dezember 2018)

Habt ihr in Pubg auch alle paar Minuten ein paar Sekunden Framedrops?
Normal so 90-100FPS, während des Drops sind's 70-100 FPS.
Danach wieder alles butterweich bis sie wieder einsetzen.
Vega 64 mit vor 2 Wochen frisch installiertem Windows 10 und neuestem Treiber.
Hab vor der Neuinstallation eigentlich keine Drops mehr festgestellt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (29. Dezember 2018)

Ace schrieb:


> Mit welchem Modell genau?kommt mir etwas komisch vor ,das die 600W vom Pure Power 10 nicht langen.
> Auf der Herstellerseite wird schon etwas maßlos übertrieben !
> Eigentlich reicht ein gutes Netzteil mit min. 550W 80+ die auch die meisten auf der 12V Schiene haben +/-  gut aus.
> Ich Hatte die Sapphire Liquid und jetzt eine andere Vega64 im System.
> ...


Bei mir gabs Probleme mit der Straight power 10er Serie!


Downsampler schrieb:


> Naja. Mit dem OverdriveNTool kann man sie schon bändigen. Das Problem bei der Asus ist das hohe Powertarget mit 220 bzw. 260 Watt nur für den Chip. Wenn du das heruntersetzt dann klappt die auch mit einem kleineren NT als 750 Watt. Von der Wattzahl her gesehen passt das alles nur die Lastspitzen und Lastwechsel gefallen den meisten NT nicht.
> 
> Manchmal vergisst der Wattman seine Profileinstellungen so ganz leise im Hintergrund und lädt das Standardprofil, dann geht mir auch manchmal der Rechner aus.


Welches Netzteil hast du? Das ist aufjedenfall auch nicht normal!


kloanabua schrieb:


> Habt ihr in Pubg auch alle paar Minuten ein paar Sekunden Framedrops?
> Normal so 90-100FPS, während des Drops sind's 70-100 FPS.
> Danach wieder alles butterweich bis sie wieder einsetzen.
> Vega 64 mit vor 2 Wochen frisch installiertem Windows 10 und neuestem Treiber.
> ...


Versuchs mal mit nem vernünftigem Game!


----------



## Downsampler (29. Dezember 2018)

Enermax Infiniti 650 Watt. Ich weis, es ist 10 Jahre alt. Damals war es das Beste NT in der Klasse. Fine Wine und so. 

Ich habe die HBM Spannung um 20 mV erhöht seitdem ist es nicht mehr passiert. Mal schauen.


----------



## saniix (29. Dezember 2018)

Ist das gut? 
Habe ehrlich gesagt nichts gemacht außer Spannung auf 975 gesetzt. Takt ist Stock P6@1537 P7@1632 Wobei ich noch nie die GPU bei P7 gesehen habe
HBM liegt bei 1060mhz


----------



## saniix (29. Dezember 2018)

Habe jetzt nochmal etwas höheres hinbekommen.
Aber keine Ahnung ob das als gut oder schlecht gilt xD


----------



## drstoecker (30. Dezember 2018)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Enermax Infiniti 650 Watt. Ich weis, es ist 10 Jahre alt. Damals war es das Beste NT in der Klasse. Fine Wine und so.
> 
> Ich habe die HBM Spannung um 20 mV erhöht seitdem ist es nicht mehr passiert. Mal schauen.



das würde ich definitiv nicht mehr nutzen, auch wenn es aktuell noch läuft.


----------



## Dunnlock (30. Dezember 2018)

saniix schrieb:


> Habe jetzt nochmal etwas höheres hinbekommen.
> Aber keine Ahnung ob das als gut oder schlecht gilt xD



Bist ganz gut dabei, ich habe je nachdem welches Profil ich nehme zwischen 6500 und 6900 Punkte, bei einer Vega 64.


----------



## saniix (30. Dezember 2018)

Dunnlock schrieb:


> Bist ganz gut dabei, ich habe je nachdem welches Profil ich nehme zwischen 6500 und 6900 Punkte, bei einer Vega 64.



6900 ist schon gut. Welche Settings hast du bei 6900?


----------



## Dunnlock (30. Dezember 2018)

Doppelpost


----------



## Rallyesport (30. Dezember 2018)

Ich weiß bald nicht mehr wo ich noch fragen soll, deswegen wieder hier.
Ich hab ja Probleme mit FreeSync, das funzt bei mir ja nicht.
Jetzt habe ich mir nochmals ein neues Kabel besorgt und es geht immer noch nicht...
Habe Freesync am Monitor ausgeschaltet und dann wurde es auch im Treiber deaktiviert.
Wenn ich die Windmill Demo starte und V-Sync ist dort aktiviert habe ich die eingestellten 60FPS aber es ruckelt halt, sobald ich dann V-Sync ausschalte fallen die FPS direkt auf 25-30FPS, warum??? 
Normal wenn alles ausgeschaltet ist dürften sich doch die FPS nicht verringern? 
Kurz danach kam es zum BS, konnte nur mit dem nichts anfangen. 
Jetzt hat sich der Treiber zurück gesetzt, aber es funzt immer noch nicht.
Ich weiß garnicht wie oft ich den PC schon neu aufgesetzt habe und den Treiber neu installiert habe. Aber es funktioniert einfach nicht.
Lustigerweise funktioniert FreeSync bei der Pendel Demo von NVidia fabelhaft^^
In Spielen funktioniert es aber leider auch nicht.


----------



## Cleriker (30. Dezember 2018)

Blöde Frage, aber führst du die Demo als Administrator aus und im Vollbild? Hier gab's zum erscheinen der Demo damals mehrere User bei denen genau das das Problem war.
Taktet deine Karte denn hoch?

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rallyesport (30. Dezember 2018)

Es sollte vollbild sein, zumindest sehr ich keinen Rand. Als admin muss ich probieren. Was aber seltsam ist wenn die demo läuft laufen rum paar threads auf maximallast. Was die karte macht probiere ich gleich mal.

Also ich habe es Als Admin ausgeführt, ob es nun Vollbild ist oder nicht kann ich nicht beurteilen, sieht nach Vollbild aus, kann aber auch Randloses Vollbild sein.
Zumindest taktet die GPU nicht vernünftig hoch, also krebst irgendwo bei 2% Auslastung und 1000Mhz.
Als ich mich mit AMD Link verbunden habe übers Tablet hat es übel geruckelt.

Bzw sobald ich die Windmill Demo starte ruckelt alles.
Selbst die Maus lässt sich nur noch ruckelnd bewegen.

So noch weitere Versuche gemacht.
schalte ich enhanced Sync im Treiber an und starte die Pendel Demo habe ich selbst über 70FPS kein Tearing, aber unter der Free Sync Range vom Monitor immer noch Tearing, halt in der FreeSync Range eh nicht.
Da scheint es korrekt zu funktionieren.
Versuche ich das in der Windmill Demo ruckelt es immer noch, aber wenigstens brechen die FPS nicht auf unter 30 ein wenn ich V-Sync deaktiviere.
Aber sobald ich dann auch Freesync in der Demo deaktivire stürzt der PC mit einem Bluescreen ab. PAGE-FAULT_IN_NONPAGE_AREA
Und jetzt gab es einen anderen Bluescreen-> System Thread Exception Not Handled


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (30. Dezember 2018)

Hey Veganer

Ich habe ein großes Problem. Ich komme nicht mehr in den Radeon Einstellungen [emoji2955]
Ich habe heute meinen 12 er Treiber deinstalliert mit DDU im Abgesicherten Modus und den neuen 13er wollte ich installieren... Die Installation war auch erfolgreich, aber nur wenn ich auf Radeon Einstellungen klicke passiert nichts. Ich habe schon zich mal den Treiber neu installiert... Es geht einfach nicht [emoji24]
Habt ihr eventuell eine Lösung? 

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (30. Dezember 2018)

Hilft dir jetzt zwar nichts, aber finger weg vom DDU. Der sollte erst der letzte Ausweg sein wenn sonst gar nichts mehr geht...


----------



## Downsampler (30. Dezember 2018)

Was ist ein 12er und ein 13er Treiber? Evtl. nochmal mit DDU deinstallieren? Wenn es nicht geht, Systemwiederherstellung?


----------



## Stern1710 (30. Dezember 2018)

Ich bräuchte eine Meinung: Habe derzeit eine Asus ROG Vega 64 im Auge, wo der Preis ansprechend ist, jedoch möchte ich nicht auch gleich noch ein neues Netzteil kaufen müssen. Aktuell besitze ich ein DPP 10 550W, im System sind ansonsten ein Ryzen 5 2600, B450M Pro4, 2 SSDs, 4 Lüfter.
Geht sich das, wenn man die Last auf beide Schienen verteilt, aus?


----------



## Rallyesport (30. Dezember 2018)

Sollte gehen, bei dem netzteil würde ich mir da nicht so große Gedanken machen.
Mehr wäre sicher besser, aber so sollte es schon gehen.


----------



## Edelhamster (30. Dezember 2018)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hey Veganer
> 
> Ich habe ein großes Problem. Ich komme nicht mehr in den Radeon Einstellungen [emoji2955]
> Ich habe heute meinen 12 er Treiber deinstalliert mit DDU im Abgesicherten Modus und den neuen 13er wollte ich installieren... Die Installation war auch erfolgreich, aber nur wenn ich auf Radeon Einstellungen klicke passiert nichts. Ich habe schon zich mal den Treiber neu installiert... Es geht einfach nicht [emoji24]
> ...



Wie hast du genau versucht den Treiber neu zu installieren? Würde ansonsten wie immer vorschlagen hier den Treiber runterzuladen und einen Clean Install durchzuführen.


----------



## Gurdi (30. Dezember 2018)

Stern1710 schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte eine Meinung: Habe derzeit eine Asus ROG Vega 64 im Auge, wo der Preis ansprechend ist, jedoch möchte ich nicht auch gleich noch ein neues Netzteil kaufen müssen. Aktuell besitze ich ein DPP 10 550W, im System sind ansonsten ein Ryzen 5 2600, B450M Pro4, 2 SSDs, 4 Lüfter.
> Geht sich das, wenn man die Last auf beide Schienen verteilt, aus?



Ja mein Bruder hat das auch, läuft.

@Rally: Mach mal HBCC aus. Check mal ob Chill an ist.


----------



## Rallyesport (30. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Gurdi 
HBCC ist aus, Chill ist aus.


----------



## Dunnlock (30. Dezember 2018)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hey Veganer
> 
> Ich habe ein großes Problem. Ich komme nicht mehr in den Radeon Einstellungen [emoji2955]
> Ich habe heute meinen 12 er Treiber deinstalliert mit DDU im Abgesicherten Modus und den neuen 13er wollte ich installieren... Die Installation war auch erfolgreich, aber nur wenn ich auf Radeon Einstellungen klicke passiert nichts. Ich habe schon zich mal den Treiber neu installiert... Es geht einfach nicht [emoji24]
> ...



Das Problem hatte ich gestern in einem Chat, im endeffekt hat DDU auch die C++ Biblotheken rausgeschmissen.
Also einfach alle C++ Biblotheken runterladen und installieren und schauen ob Framework vollständig ist. Dann sollte es funktionieren.
Alternativ die Treiber CD nehmen und den dortigen Treiber installieren und dann updaten.

EDIT: Visual C


----------



## Gurdi (30. Dezember 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Hallo Gurdi
> HBCC ist aus, Chill ist aus.



Hast du mal etwasmit CRU experimentiert? Das könnte helfen. Ich würde auch mal estweise die Farbtife ändern/überprüfen im Treiber. Stell z.B. mal testweise auf 6Bit oder probier malmit YCBR statt RGB


----------



## Cleriker (30. Dezember 2018)

Ist virtual super resolution aktiv?

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Downsampler (30. Dezember 2018)

Dunnlock schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte ich gestern in einem Chat, im endeffekt hat DDU auch die C++ Biblotheken rausgeschmissen.
> Also einfach alle C++ Biblotheken runterladen und installieren und schauen ob Framework vollständig ist. Dann sollte es funktionieren.
> Alternativ die Treiber CD nehmen und den dortigen Treiber installieren und dann updaten.
> 
> EDIT: Visual C



Beim AMD Treiber ist das 2015er dabei. Das macht nur Ärger, genau wie das 2017er.


----------



## Dunnlock (30. Dezember 2018)

Bei den Adrenalin 12.2 und 12.3 wird er aber anscheinend nicht mit installiert. Und ohne dem funktioniert es anscheinend nicht.
Wie gesagt wir hatten gestern in einem chat das gleiche Problem und es funktionierte nach der Installation des Treiber von der CD, weil er Visual C 2015 installiert hat.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (31. Dezember 2018)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Beim AMD Treiber ist das 2015er dabei. Das macht nur Ärger, genau wie das 2017er.



Das 2017 beinhaltet idR. das 15er. Beide parallel zu haben macht idR. Ärger. 2015 deinstallieren, 2017 installieren sollt gehen.


----------



## drstoecker (31. Dezember 2018)

Hier noch ein Schnäppchen für unsere Kollegen aus der Schweiz 

(Schweiz)MSI Radeon RX Vega 56 Air Boost 235CHF mit Wartezeit - mydealz.de


----------



## Rallyesport (31. Dezember 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ist virtual super resolution aktiv?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk



Nein... Sollte das aktiviert sein? 



Gurdi schrieb:


> Hast du mal etwasmit CRU experimentiert? Das könnte helfen. Ich würde auch mal estweise die Farbtife ändern/überprüfen im Treiber. Stell z.B. mal testweise auf 6Bit oder probier malmit YCBR statt RGB



Ich werde mal schauen  Aber was ist CRU???


----------



## Cleriker (31. Dezember 2018)

Nein, sollte es nicht, war aber auch schon öfter mal problematisch.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rallyesport (31. Dezember 2018)

Hab es jetzt mal Probeweise eingeschaltet, hat sich nichts verändert. 
Jetzt mache ich es mal aus und versuche mal mit Gurdis Tipps weiter zu experimentieren...


----------



## moreply (31. Dezember 2018)

Vega 56 für 209€
MSI Radeon RX Vega 56 Air Boost 8G (V368-001R)  guenstig im Online-Shop kaufen - PCP.CH

Allerdings in der Schweiz und es ist ne Air Boost.


----------



## Rallyesport (31. Dezember 2018)

Das experimentieren mit der Farbtiefe brachte auch nicht den gewünschten Erfolg... Es ist zum kotzen.


----------



## Cleriker (31. Dezember 2018)

Verhält sie sich taktmäßig in beiden Tests gleich?

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rallyesport (31. Dezember 2018)

Nein, beim Pendeldemo taktet sie sauber hoch.
Bei der Windmühle taktet sie nicht vernünftig hoch und die FPS sind richtig schlecht, die schwanken wie verrückt.
Seltsamerweise funktioniert Free Sync meines erachtens in keinem Spiel.
Ich Begrenze die FPS auf 67, Max in Free Snyc Range sind 70 und Min 48, schaue das ich immer in diesem bereich liege, ohne V-Sync Tearing.
The Hunter Call of the Wild, FreeSync keine Funktion, BF1 keine Funktion, Kingdome Come keine Funktion, Landwirtschaftssim, keine Funktion aber massives Free Sync flackern... 
Anbei Youtube Video 
YouTube

Wenn ich Enhanced Sync an habe hält sie wenigstens die FPS aber das rumgeruckel bleibt gleich...


----------



## Gurdi (31. Dezember 2018)

Was mir noch einfällt, auf meinem Fernseher stellt er immer auf 59Hz das führt zu problemen. Schau mal in deinen Anzeigesteinstellungen nach ob da die korrekte Frequenz ist.
Weitergehend würde mir noch einfallen ein Firmwareupdate vom Monitor mal durchzuführen, gibt es evtl einen Bildschirmtreiber für dein Panel? Wenn ja nutzt du diesen?

Nenn mal dein genaues Panel.


----------



## Rallyesport (31. Dezember 2018)

Also die Bildwiederholfrequenz steht auf 70Hz darauf habe ich schon geachtet. 
Einen Treiber für den Monitor zu finden war super schwer, für den Sylver Crow "Gaming Manitor" gab es das nicht, wohl aber für den Bruder als Office Monitor... Der ist auch installiert, die unterscheiden sich halt nur im Standfuß.
Firmewareupdate für den Monitor, woher beziehe ich die denn und vor allem wie kann man die durchführen, zumindest hat mein Monitor nen USB Anschluss...

Das traurige ist ja FreeSync Funzt mit der Pendeldemo, mit der Windmühle und vor allem mit Spielen nicht...


----------



## Edelhamster (31. Dezember 2018)

Also keine Ahnung was da los ist, aber ich kann aktuell Probleme beim  FreeSync-Windmühlen Programm bestätigen. Das ist in der Form nichts mehr  wert und läuft schon seit einigen Wochen nicht mehr vernüftig. Evtl ein Windoof-Update dran schuld?

Ansonsten  @Ralleysport: ein Monitor kannn sich schonmal FreeSync-technisch  aufhängen, also ggbfs einen Kalt-Neustart des Monitors durchführen^^
Aber welchen Schirm hast du überhaupt? Und gehst du über HDMI oder Displayport?


----------



## Rallyesport (31. Dezember 2018)

Also Kaltstart?^^ Ich mache meinen Monitor jeden TAg mit der Steckdosenleiste aus und irgendwann im laufe des Tages wenn ich aufstehe (Schichtarbeiter!!!!11!!!!elf!!) wieder an.
Das sollte doch Kaltstart genug sein, oder?
Die Windmühlendemo geht bei mir schon seit bestimmt nem Jahr wenn nicht noch länger nicht mehr. 
Windowsupdate? Naja ich hab das im laufe des Jahres öfter neu installiert selbst mit einer neuen Windowsinstallation ist nix mit Freesync bei dem Don Quijote Dingen.
Die Pendeldemo funktioniert prima, dummerweise aber auch nur die, Spiele wiederum nicht.
Ich könnte noch ne Axt anbieten, einmal quer duch die Vega und den Monitor dann sollte ruhe sein, ist aber nicht zielführend...
Mittlerweile habe ich mich ja daran gewöhnt das ich kein Freesync nutzen kann, ich suche nur noch nach der Lösung des Problems weil es mich tierisch wurmt.

Achso der Monito ist ein Iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU Silver Crow


----------



## Gurdi (31. Dezember 2018)

Was passiert denn wenn du Enhanced Sync nutzt, das greift ja sowieso erst wenn Sync außerhalb der Range. Funzt das?


----------



## Downsampler (31. Dezember 2018)

Schmeiß einfach den verbugten Dezember Treiber wieder raus und gut ist. Hab ich auch gemacht. Kurzer Test, Zero Fan läuft nicht mehr und tschüss.

Was dieses Jahr an verbugter Software erschienen ist geht auf keine Kuhhaut. Haben die Programmierer alle kein Koks mehr bekommen oder was ist da los?


----------



## Rallyesport (31. Dezember 2018)

Freesync hatauch schon vor dem verbuggten Treiber nicht gefunzt... 
Enhanced Sync funktioniert halt auch mit dem Pendeldemo super, bei der Windmühle ruckelt es sich etwas zurecht und wenn ich dann V-Sync deaktiviere habe ich Tearing, ingame habe ich bisher noch nicht getestet, das werde ich morgen Mittag mal ausprobieren... 
Ein Kumpel von mir hat nen Asus Rog was weiß ich Monitor mit 144Hz da läuft Freesync flüssig und bei mir ists einfach nur klump, richtig schlechter klump.


----------



## Stern1710 (31. Dezember 2018)

@Rallyesport Danke für den Hinweis, ich hab mir jetzt allerdings die vernünftigere Karte in Form einer Sapphire Vega 56 Pulse bestellt, da sollte das Netzteil auf jeden Fall mitspielen, außerdem brauche ich auch nicht mal mehr. Die Vernunft hat doch gesiegt


----------



## drstoecker (31. Dezember 2018)

moreply schrieb:


> Vega 56 für 209€
> MSI Radeon RX Vega 56 Air Boost 8G (V368-001R)  guenstig im Online-Shop kaufen - PCP.CH
> 
> Allerdings in der Schweiz und es ist ne Air Boost.


Hatte ich weiter oben schon gepostet!


----------



## Cleriker (31. Dezember 2018)

Vielleicht hast du in Wirklichkeit auch die ganze Zeit ne RTX im Rechner und hast es nicht bemerkt... 

Ich hab echt keine Ahnung was da los ist bei dir. Im ersten Moment klingt es als hätte der Monitor ein Problem, aber dann dürfte es beim Pendel ja nicht laufen. Sehr merkwürdig. Da scheint irgendwas die Funktion zu behindern.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rallyesport (31. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl das der Treiber da Probleme macht, aber doch nicht schon seit einem Jahr und dann auch bei einer frischen Windows Installation. 
Ich muss mal meinen Monitor an dem PC von meiner Freundin testen, da ist ne RX570 verbaut. 
Achso ich hab jetzt mal ein paar Spiele getestet, in The Hunter hatte ich eben ein wenig tearing beobachten können, aber halt nicht immer, weiß aber nicht ob das Spiel eventuell garnicht so anfällig für tearing ist.
Bei Kingdome Come und bei BF1 hatte ich im schnellen test kein tearing bei ausgeschaltetem V-Sync.
Jetzt weiß ich aber nicht ob das nun daran liegt das Freesync funzt, oder weil ich enhanced Sync im Treiber aktiviert habe^^

Achso was mir auch aufgefallen ist.
Bei sehr schnellen Bewegungen habe ich manchmal Hänger, als würde das Bild kurz einfrieren. Das ist nur für ne Milisekunde aber man merkt es.
Die Hänger konnte ich zwar schon ab und an früher beobachten, aber dann nur wenn sich ein Spiel in den Randlosen Fenstermodus geschaltet hat und ich es nicht bemerkt hatte. 
Diesmal kamen sie aber im Vollbildmodus vor.

Achso leider geht auch das AMD Leistungsüberwachungsdingens ingame nicht mehr, auf dem Desktop ist es sichtbar im Spiel nicht, das ging auch die ganze Zeit.
Ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl da ist irgend ein Treibermatsch oder so zu gange auf dem PC. Ich komme wohl nicht rum den PC mal wieder neu zu machen...
Ich warte da aber dann noch ne Woche mit bis eventuell die 1TB Seagate SSD geliefert wird...^^ Wenn sie denn geliefert wird


----------



## Gurdi (31. Dezember 2018)

Teste mal deinen Monitor wo anders, das macht Sinn. Evtl hat der ne Macke.
Mir scheint es das irgendwas bei dir verhindert das du einen korrekten Vollbildmodus hast, deswegen wahrscheinlich auch das OSD im Hintergrund.

Hast du mal GPU Skaling versucht mit Vollbildeinstellung?


----------



## Rallyesport (31. Dezember 2018)

Nein habe ich noch nicht versucht, kann ich das im Treiber konfigurieren.
Ich habe aber noch was seltsames bemerkt, der Monitor wird mit 75Hz beworben, ich kann ihn aber nur mit 70Hz betreiben. 
Das ist doch seltsam, aber egal wo ich schaue, im Windows kann ich 60 oder 70Hz auswählen. 
Wie gesagt nach langem suchen habe ich dann mal einen Treiber für das Ding gefunden, der ist auch installiert und er wird auch jetzt in Windows als Iiyama G-Master xyz1234 erkannt.

Seltsamerweise hat das Büromodell von dem in den Technischen Daten auch nur 70Hz stehen, der "Gaming" Monitor, also meiner hat in den technischen Daten 75Hz stehen.
Angeblich sind die aber baugleich. 
In den Monitoreinstellungen gibt es auch einen reiter Overdrive, der ist aber grau hinterlegt, also kann ich da auch nichts umstellen.
Der Treiber erkennt den Monitor auch korrekt.
Ich habe nun schon diverse DP Buchsen an der Graka ausprobiert und gewechselt, das brachte auch keinen Erfolg. 
Ich werde nachher mal den PC mit dem Ryzen 2200G anschließen, das ist einfacher als den PC von meiner Freundin abzubauen. 

Wenn es da auch nicht geht gehe ich auch von nem Monitordefekt aus, dann muss ich gucken das ich mir einen neuen besorge und diesen hier weg schicken zur Reparatur...

Aber um mal nicht zu viel Offtopic hier rein zu ballern, im Monitorunterforum ist mein Thread, ich denke da schreiben wir besser weiter darüber 

Hier gehts lang ->Problem mit Iiyama G-Master


----------



## Cleriker (31. Dezember 2018)

So, nach langem hin und her bekomme ich das Geld für die vermeintlich erworbene LC noch lange nicht zurück. Jetzt ist der Betroffene nämlich angeblich insolvent. Echt bescheuert gelaufen das ganze und so schnell werde ich Sachen in dieser Preisklasse auch nicht mehr per Überweisung/Vorkasse bezahlen. 
Wie dem auch sei, ich hab mich nach einer Alternative umgesehen und erstmal eine FE Air an Land gezogen die auch schon unterwegs ist (man hab ich diesmal geschwitzt beim bezahlen). Als erstes werde ich die auch noch mit ihrem Luftkühler betreiben und schauen auf was sie von selbst so taktet. Aber dann...
Was muss ich einstellen um zu testen wie hoch die maximal kommt? Also der Verbrauch ist mir völlig wurscht und die Wärme wird zukünftig mit einem fullcover-block abgeführt. Ich hab mich nur noch nicht entschieden welchen. Schwanke stark zwischen dem heatkiller IV in Kupfer/Silber, dem Kryographics in Kupfer und dem Kühler von Liquid Ecstasy (natürlich ebenfalls Kupfer). Mit Letzterer Marke bin ich die letzten Jahre gut gefahren, die sind aber immer sehr sehr schwer und weniger sauber gefräst. Welchen würdet ihr denn wählen?  EK Waterschrott kommt mir nicht mehr ins Gehäuse.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (31. Dezember 2018)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Nein habe ich noch nicht versucht, kann ich das im Treiber konfigurieren.
> Ich habe aber noch was seltsames bemerkt, der Monitor wird mit 75Hz beworben, ich kann ihn aber nur mit 70Hz betreiben.
> Das ist doch seltsam, aber egal wo ich schaue, im Windows kann ich 60 oder 70Hz auswählen.
> Wie gesagt nach langem suchen habe ich dann mal einen Treiber für das Ding gefunden, der ist auch installiert und er wird auch jetzt in Windows als Iiyama G-Master xyz1234 erkannt.
> ...


Vllt solltest du mal deine gtx aus dem pc verbannen-only amd!, das System neu aufsetzen und dann nochmal testen.


----------



## Gurdi (31. Dezember 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> So, nach langem hin und her bekomme ich das Geld für die vermeintlich erworbene LC noch lange nicht zurück. Jetzt ist der Betroffene nämlich angeblich insolvent. Echt bescheuert gelaufen das ganze und so schnell werde ich Sachen in dieser Preisklasse auch nicht mehr per Überweisung/Vorkasse bezahlen.
> Wie dem auch sei, ich hab mich nach einer Alternative umgesehen und erstmal eine FE Air an Land gezogen die auch schon unterwegs ist (man hab ich diesmal geschwitzt beim bezahlen). Als erstes werde ich die auch noch mit ihrem Luftkühler betreiben und schauen auf was sie von selbst so taktet. Aber dann...
> Was muss ich einstellen um zu testen wie hoch die maximal kommt? Also der Verbrauch ist mir völlig wurscht und die Wärme wird zukünftig mit einem fullcover-block abgeführt. Ich hab mich nur noch nicht entschieden welchen. Schwanke stark zwischen dem heatkiller IV in Kupfer/Silber, dem Kryographics in Kupfer und dem Kühler von Liquid Ecstasy (natürlich ebenfalls Kupfer). Mit Letzterer Marke bin ich die letzten Jahre gut gefahren, die sind aber immer sehr sehr schwer und weniger sauber gefräst. Welchen würdet ihr denn wählen?  EK Waterschrott kommt mir nicht mehr ins Gehäuse.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk



Ich hatte mich hier mit dem FE Kühler genauer auseinander gesetzt, da findest du sicher die ein oder andere Inspiration.
Eine V64 ist natürlich schwerer zu kühlen als der V56 bei mir.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...-morpheus-2-inkl-backplate-5.html#post9618137


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. Dezember 2018)

Dunnlock schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte ich gestern in einem Chat, im endeffekt hat DDU auch die C++ Biblotheken rausgeschmissen.
> Also einfach alle C++ Biblotheken runterladen und installieren und schauen ob Framework vollständig ist. Dann sollte es funktionieren.
> Alternativ die Treiber CD nehmen und den dortigen Treiber installieren und dann updaten.
> 
> EDIT: Visual C


Danke erstmal Jungs.... Ich habe alles so installiert und er sagt mir auch das framework installiert ist. Aber leider geht es immer noch nicht. Zum Mäuse melken.
Nun wollte ich die Treiber CD von der nitro benutzen und sehe es ist gar keine Treiber CD dabei. Ist es normal? 

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (31. Dezember 2018)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Danke erstmal Jungs.... Ich habe alles so installiert und er sagt mir auch das framework installiert ist. Aber leider geht es immer noch nicht. Zum Mäuse melken.
> Nun wollte ich die Treiber CD von der nitro benutzen und sehe es ist gar keine Treiber CD dabei. Ist es normal?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk



Zieh dir einfach nen alten Treiber aus dem Netz, kommt aus selbe raus.

@Dr: Ach ja, an den Virus im PC hab ich gar nicht gedacht......obwohl die hat er ja auch noch net so lange. Aber einen Versuch wäre es wert, raus mit der Faltkarte und Nvidia Cleanen da gabs ja schon öfters Probleme mit.


----------



## Zwock7420 (31. Dezember 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> So, nach langem hin und her bekomme ich das Geld für die vermeintlich erworbene LC noch lange nicht zurück. Jetzt ist der Betroffene nämlich angeblich insolvent. Echt bescheuert gelaufen das ganze und so schnell werde ich Sachen in dieser Preisklasse auch nicht mehr per Überweisung/Vorkasse bezahlen.
> Wie dem auch sei, ich hab mich nach einer Alternative umgesehen und erstmal eine FE Air an Land gezogen die auch schon unterwegs ist (man hab ich diesmal geschwitzt beim bezahlen). Als erstes werde ich die auch noch mit ihrem Luftkühler betreiben und schauen auf was sie von selbst so taktet. Aber dann...
> Was muss ich einstellen um zu testen wie hoch die maximal kommt? Also der Verbrauch ist mir völlig wurscht und die Wärme wird zukünftig mit einem fullcover-block abgeführt. Ich hab mich nur noch nicht entschieden welchen. Schwanke stark zwischen dem heatkiller IV in Kupfer/Silber, dem Kryographics in Kupfer und dem Kühler von Liquid Ecstasy (natürlich ebenfalls Kupfer). Mit Letzterer Marke bin ich die letzten Jahre gut gefahren, die sind aber immer sehr sehr schwer und weniger sauber gefräst. Welchen würdet ihr denn wählen?  EK Waterschrott kommt mir nicht mehr ins Gehäuse.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk



Also ich habe ein paar getstet, den EK fand ich nicht besonders... die sind zwar meistens die ersten die nen Fullcover haben, aber nee Danke.

Dann habe ich noch den Aqua Computer und den Heatkiller, und den Heatkiller habe ich dann auf der Vega behalten. Der AC ist zwar auch echt ein mega schicker und top verarbeiteter Block, auch ne Ecke leichter als der Watercool, aber ich fand den Watercool einfach so totschick, 100%ig verarbeitet, da gibts nichts dran zu meckern und die Temps sind auch spitzenmäßig.


----------



## drstoecker (31. Dezember 2018)

Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Also ich habe ein paar getstet, den EK fand ich nicht besonders... die sind zwar meistens die ersten die nen Fullcover haben, aber nee Danke.
> 
> Dann habe ich noch den Aqua Computer und den Heatkiller, und den Heatkiller habe ich dann auf der Vega behalten. Der AC ist zwar auch echt ein mega schicker und top verarbeiteter Block, auch ne Ecke leichter als der Watercool, aber ich fand den Watercool einfach so totschick, 100%ig verarbeitet, da gibts nichts dran zu meckern und die Temps sind auch spitzenmäßig.


Also an ek Kühlern kann ich nichts bemängeln. Hatte für die Vega den für die Referenz und jetzt den rgb für die strix. Auch die gpx von alphacool waren gut, hatte die für die Vega Referenz und für die XFX rx480 gtr sowie aktuell noch für die 390 Nitro.


----------



## drstoecker (1. Januar 2019)

Prost Neujahr allen Veganern und denen die es noch werden wollen!!!


----------



## Rallyesport (1. Januar 2019)

Ein frohes neues Jahr auch von meiner Seite!


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (1. Januar 2019)

Frohes neues Jahr


----------



## Rallyesport (1. Januar 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Vllt solltest du mal deine gtx aus dem pc verbannen-only amd!, das System neu aufsetzen und dann nochmal testen.



Dr. ... 
Das Problem bestand schon weit vor der GTX in meinem System, ansonsten wüsste ich ja wo es her kommen kann, aber die GTXen falten seit september, die Probleme gibt es seit 2017


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Januar 2019)

Frohes neues Jahr ihr Lieben Veganer [emoji869]

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (1. Januar 2019)

Frohes neues Jahr allen zusammen


----------



## Cleriker (1. Januar 2019)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Dr. ...
> Das Problem bestand schon weit vor der GTX in meinem System, ansonsten wüsste ich ja wo es her kommen kann, aber die GTXen falten seit september, die Probleme gibt es seit 2017


Du musst aber zugeben dass es ordentlich merkwürdig ist dass ausgerechnet die nvidia Pendeldemo funktioniert und alles sonstige mit freesync nicht. Da liegt der Verdacht einfach nahe.

Wenn du einfach nur GPU-Z öffnest, welche Karte zeigt dir das Programm an?

@all here
Auch von mir alles alles Gute, sowie viel Spaß und Erfolg in 2019.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Downsampler (1. Januar 2019)

Frohes neues Jahr!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Januar 2019)

Guten Morgen

Habe gestern einen alten Treiber von der Sapphire Seite geladen und siehe da, es ist die Radeon Settings ließen sich wieder öffnen. Dann den neusten Treiber Update installiert... Schwub settings ließen sich nicht öffnen.... Warum? Dann den alten wieder installiert und es ging wieder... Danach per amd Update den vorletzten Treiber installiert, der vorher bei mir auch funktionierte, und wieder lassen sich die Settings nicht öffnen. [emoji15] Wie kann das sein? 

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Downsampler (1. Januar 2019)

Also ich hatte das Problem auch, als meine Karte neu war. Ich habe die AMD Treiber installiert und es ging. Danach habe ich die Asus RGB Software installiert um die Beleuchtung der Karte abzuschalten. Die wollte erst garnicht installieren weil die Version vom VC Runtime 2015, welche bei der Asus Software auch dabei war nicht zu der vom AMD Treiber gepasst hat. Also Treiber wieder runter, VC Runtime manuell löschen, Asus Tool drauf, Beleuchtung aus und dann den AMD Treiber installieren. Das hat funktioniert.

Nach einem Treiberwechsel hatte ich schon wieder das Problem.

Gelöst habe ich es schlußendlich so, daß ich alle 2015er und 2017er Runtimes gelöscht habe und von der M$ Support Seite die aktuellen heruntergeladen und installiert habe. Das könntest du ja mal versuchen.

Also erst den AMD Treiber deinstallieren und DDU laufen lassen. Dann VC Runtimes 2017 deinstallieren und ggf. die 2015er auch, wenn die noch da sind. Dann die neuesten 2015er installieren und danach die 2017er. Installiere auch beide Versionen der Runtimes, also erst x86 32bit, danach die 64bit. Danach dann den AMD Treiber wieder drauf.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Januar 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Also ich hatte das Problem auch, als meine Karte neu war. Ich habe die AMD Treiber installiert und es ging. Danach habe ich die Asus RGB Software installiert um die Beleuchtung der Karte abzuschalten. Die wollte erst garnicht installieren weil die Version vom VC Runtime 2015, welche bei der Asus Software auch dabei war nicht zu der vom AMD Treiber gepasst hat. Also Treiber wieder runter, VC Runtime manuell löschen, Asus Tool drauf, Beleuchtung aus und dann den AMD Treiber installieren. Das hat funktioniert.
> 
> Nach einem Treiberwechsel hatte ich schon wieder das Problem.
> 
> ...


OK danke schön... Versuche es mal später 

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ralle@ (1. Januar 2019)

Frohes neues an alle Veganer!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Januar 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Also ich hatte das Problem auch, als meine Karte neu war. Ich habe die AMD Treiber installiert und es ging. Danach habe ich die Asus RGB Software installiert um die Beleuchtung der Karte abzuschalten. Die wollte erst garnicht installieren weil die Version vom VC Runtime 2015, welche bei der Asus Software auch dabei war nicht zu der vom AMD Treiber gepasst hat. Also Treiber wieder runter, VC Runtime manuell löschen, Asus Tool drauf, Beleuchtung aus und dann den AMD Treiber installieren. Das hat funktioniert.
> 
> Nach einem Treiberwechsel hatte ich schon wieder das Problem.
> 
> ...




soll ich alle deinstallieren? weil er hat auch welche von 2008


----------



## Gurdi (1. Januar 2019)

Die scheiß Runtimes hatte mir das Microsoft Aprilupdate auf zwei Rechnern völlig zerschossen.Einmal mit Vega, einmal mit Intel IGP.


----------



## Rallyesport (1. Januar 2019)

Wenn ich GPU-Z öffne wird mal die Vega mal die GTX angezeigt, jetzt war es gerade die Vega.


----------



## Cleriker (1. Januar 2019)

Also wenn jetzt die Vega als primär erkannt wird, geh mal in ein Spiel und wechsle mit Alt+Enter ein oder zwei mal zwischen Fenstermodus und Vollbild. Am Ende musst du im Vollbild sein. DANN aktiver mit Alt+R mal das overlay. 

Geht es da wieder nicht im Vordergrund, stimmt irgendetwas nicht. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Januar 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> soll ich alle deinstallieren? weil er hat auch welche von 2008


Ich hab nun die 2015er und 2017 deinstalliert und wieder installiert. Auch den Treiber neu installiert. Leider lassen sich die Einstellungen immer noch nicht öffnen. Das gibt es doch nicht 

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Downsampler (1. Januar 2019)

Gibt es denn eine Fehlermeldung in der Windows Ereignisanzeige?

Was mir noch einfällt, wäre nach der Deinstallation des Treibers die Ordner C:\Programme, C:\Programme x86, C:\User\USERNAME\AppData\Local, ...\AppData\Roaming, ...\AppData\LocalLow nach Ordnern mit dem Namen "AMD" oder "ATI" zu durchsuchen und diese zu löschen. Kann sein, daß der DDU die nicht alle löscht.

Was du noch versuchen könntest wäre das letzte Windows Updatepaket neu zu installieren. Ansonsten könnte dir die Systemwiederherstellung noch helfen.

In den neuen Treiberpaketen ab dem 14.12. gibt es einen Bug betreffend der Radeon Settings....


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Januar 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Gibt es denn eine Fehlermeldung in der Windows Ereignisanzeige?
> 
> Was mir noch einfällt, wäre nach der Deinstallation die Ordner C:\Programme, C:\Programme x86, C:\User\USERNAME\AppData\Local, ...\AppData\Roaming, ...\AppData\LocalLow nach Ordnern mit dem Namen "AMD" oder "ATI" zu durchsuchen und diese zu löschen. Kann sein, daß der DDU die nicht alle löscht.
> 
> ...


Wiederherstellung geht leider nicht weil gibt leider keine alten Wiederherstellungspunkte 

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rallyesport (1. Januar 2019)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Also wenn jetzt die Vega als primär erkannt wird, geh mal in ein Spiel und wechsle mit Alt+Enter ein oder zwei mal zwischen Fenstermodus und Vollbild. Am Ende musst du im Vollbild sein. DANN aktiver mit Alt+R mal das overlay.
> 
> Geht es da wieder nicht im Vordergrund, stimmt irgendetwas nicht.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk



Es geht jetzt wieder in den Vordergrund, das war wohl nur ein Problem gestern weil ich wie wild alles mögliche verändert hatte. 
Hab jetzt mal den Monitor auf Werkseinstellung zurück gesetzt und mal wieder alles neu eingestellt.
Die Freesync Demo von AMD läuft immer noch wie ein Sack Nüsse, aber zumindest ingame scheint es zu funktionieren, aber auch nicht 100% korrekt, ab und an habe ich trotz das ich in der Range bin tearing, aber ich weiß halt auch nicht ob Freesync immer zu 100% funktioniert. So ist es zumindest halbwegs brauchbar und ne 100%ige Verbesserung zum Zustand die ganze Zeit, nur was ich jetzt geändert habe damit es wenigstens so funzt, tja da bin ich überfragt^^


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (1. Januar 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich hab nun die 2015er und 2017  deinstalliert und wieder installiert. Auch den Treiber neu installiert.  Leider lassen sich die Einstellungen immer noch nicht öffnen. Das gibt  es doch nicht
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk



Versuch mal 2015 & 2017 runterzuhauen und nur 2017 zu installieren.


----------



## Cleriker (1. Januar 2019)

Ich hatte ja ganz am Anfang mal einen freesync bei meinem Arbeitskollegen eingerichtet. Das wollte zu Beginn auch partout nicht funktionieren. Nach etlichen vergeblichen Versuchen hab ich aufgegeben. Kaum zuhause viel mir ein dass wir direkt nach Kauf eine  custom-Auflösung eingestellt und gespeichert hatten, inklusive Frequenz oc um knapp zehn Prozent. Das war dann auch tatsächlich das Problem, weil die freesync range sich verschoben hatte und der Treiber darauf nicht klar kam. 

Könnte sowas bei dir auch der Fall sein?

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rallyesport (1. Januar 2019)

Ich hatte wohl vor ein paar Tagen mal mit OC vom Monitor experimentiert, aber nur weil freesync nicht gefunzt hat.
Ich dachte mir halt wenn Freesync eh nicht geht kann ich auch das maximale an FPS rausholen, aber leider kommt mein Monitor nur auf 75, danach ist out of Range... 
Aber davon ab. 
Angeblich hat mein Monitor 75Hz, ich kann aber immer nur 70Hz auswählen, die Freesync RAnge wurde auch angegeben mit 48-75Hz, da muss es doch nen Fehler in den Technischen Daten sein?


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (1. Januar 2019)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ich hatte wohl vor ein paar Tagen mal mit OC vom Monitor experimentiert, aber nur weil freesync nicht gefunzt hat.
> Ich dachte mir halt wenn Freesync eh nicht geht kann ich auch das maximale an FPS rausholen, aber leider kommt mein Monitor nur auf 75, danach ist out of Range...
> Aber davon ab.
> Angeblich hat mein Monitor 75Hz, ich kann aber immer nur 70Hz auswählen, die Freesync RAnge wurde auch angegeben mit 48-75Hz, da muss es doch nen Fehler in den Technischen Daten sein?



Sorry, ich will das jetzt nicht alles nachlesen. Exklusiv Fullscreen bei deinen Games an, V-Sync an, FPS-Cap drinnen? Enhanced Sync an?


----------



## Cleriker (1. Januar 2019)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ich hatte wohl vor ein paar Tagen mal mit OC vom Monitor experimentiert, aber nur weil freesync nicht gefunzt hat.
> Ich dachte mir halt wenn Freesync eh nicht geht kann ich auch das maximale an FPS rausholen, aber leider kommt mein Monitor nur auf 75, danach ist out of Range...
> Aber davon ab.
> Angeblich hat mein Monitor 75Hz, ich kann aber immer nur 70Hz auswählen, die Freesync RAnge wurde auch angegeben mit 48-75Hz, da muss es doch nen Fehler in den Technischen Daten sein?


Soweit ich das überblicken kann ist die übliche Range 48-70Hz. Also ja, ich denke die 75 sind eine falsche Angabe.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rallyesport (1. Januar 2019)

Ja das dachte ich mir auch schon


----------



## Gurdi (1. Januar 2019)

Das ist keine falsche Angabe sondern der Monitor schafft die HZ Zahl nur mit Übertaktung. Gibts bei einigen Geräten.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Januar 2019)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Versuch mal 2015 & 2017 runterzuhauen und nur 2017 zu installieren.


Hatte ich schon versucht 

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (1. Januar 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hatte ich schon versucht
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk



Ok^^ damn


----------



## Gurdi (1. Januar 2019)

Ich musste alle einzeln neu aufsetzen, teils mehrmals.


----------



## Rallyesport (1. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das ist keine falsche Angabe sondern der Monitor schafft die HZ Zahl nur mit Übertaktung. Gibts bei einigen Geräten.



Klasse, mein Auto ist auch mit 224Km/h eingetragen mit Tuning ist er aber sicher schneller  
Sowas gehört in meinen Augen reglementiert und nicht das man da irgendetwas hin schreiben kann was nur erreicht wird wenn man selbst Hand an legt^^


----------



## Gurdi (1. Januar 2019)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Klasse, mein Auto ist auch mit 224Km/h eingetragen mit Tuning ist er aber sicher schneller
> Sowas gehört in meinen Augen reglementiert und nicht das man da irgendetwas hin schreiben kann was nur erreicht wird wenn man selbst Hand an legt^^



Normalerweise hat der Monitor dann eine Funktion die automatisch das Panel übertaktet. Meist ist das aber wieder daran gebunden das nur bestimmte Einstellungen aktiv sein dürfen. Wenn dein Monitor mit übertaktung läuft geht z.B. FS nicht oder die Helligkeit wird reduziert etc.


----------



## drstoecker (1. Januar 2019)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ich hatte wohl vor ein paar Tagen mal mit OC vom Monitor experimentiert, aber nur weil freesync nicht gefunzt hat.
> Ich dachte mir halt wenn Freesync eh nicht geht kann ich auch das maximale an FPS rausholen, aber leider kommt mein Monitor nur auf 75, danach ist out of Range...
> Aber davon ab.
> Angeblich hat mein Monitor 75Hz, ich kann aber immer nur 70Hz auswählen, die Freesync RAnge wurde auch angegeben mit 48-75Hz, da muss es doch nen Fehler in den Technischen Daten sein?


Wie hast du den Monitor nochmal angeschlossen?


----------



## DerLachs (1. Januar 2019)

Hier auch noch ein frohes neues Jahr an alle!


----------



## Gurdi (1. Januar 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Wie hast du den Monitor nochmal angeschlossen?



Er nutzt DP.


----------



## Rallyesport (1. Januar 2019)

Korrekt


----------



## drstoecker (1. Januar 2019)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Korrekt


Haste mal mit hdmi Versucht?


----------



## Rallyesport (1. Januar 2019)

Ja aber das ist schon länger her, das ging garnicht vernünftig, selbst 70Hz mit WQHD war damit nicht vernünftig machbar.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich musste alle einzeln neu aufsetzen, teils mehrmals.


Was meinste genau? 

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Januar 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Gibt es denn eine Fehlermeldung in der Windows Ereignisanzeige?
> 
> Was mir noch einfällt, wäre nach der Deinstallation des Treibers die Ordner C:\Programme, C:\Programme x86, C:\User\USERNAME\AppData\Local, ...\AppData\Roaming, ...\AppData\LocalLow nach Ordnern mit dem Namen "AMD" oder "ATI" zu durchsuchen und diese zu löschen. Kann sein, daß der DDU die nicht alle löscht.
> 
> ...


Ich habe mal alle Microsoft Updates gelöscht und neu installiert... Keine Besserung [emoji849] habe auch nochmal den Treiber mit DDU im Abgesicherten Modus deinstalliert und noch mal alle Ordner [emoji417] auf C nochmal nach AMD nachgeschaut.... Waren alle weg. Treiber installiert und ich komme immer noch nicht in den Settings.
Will AMD das Problem nicht mal fixen??? 

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (1. Januar 2019)

Was macht er denn wenn du die Settings öffnest?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was macht er denn wenn du die Settings öffnest?


Gar nichts... Es öffnet sich nichts

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (1. Januar 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Gar nichts... Es öffnet sich nichts
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk



Was sagt der Tasmanager, ist der Adrenalin geöffnet?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was sagt der Tasmanager, ist der Adrenalin geöffnet?


Steht nix drinne [emoji2369]

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (1. Januar 2019)

Und die Exe in der Detaillierten Ansicht? Läuft das Overlay?


----------



## Cleriker (2. Januar 2019)

Im taskmanager gibt's kein radeon settings?
Falls doch, beende es, warte drei Sekunden und starte die exe über die Eingabe neu. Dann probiere nochmal in die Einstellungen zu kommen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rallyesport (2. Januar 2019)

Bei Ebucht Kleinanzeigen verkauft jemand seine Vega 64 Referenz, die hat der schein bar über ein Jahr betrieben, jetzt haltet euch fest, den Bildern nach zu urteilen mit einem Thermaltake Hamburg  
Mich wundert es etwas wie das so lange funktionieren konnte, das muss doch nur Probleme gegeben haben^^


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. Januar 2019)

Habe es im Taskmanager Auflistung gelöscht und dann als Admin versucht zu öffnen.... Leider ohne Erfolg.... Steht dann nur wieder in der Taskauflistung siehe Screenshot


​


----------



## Sharijan (2. Januar 2019)

Hat jemand von euch seine Vega mit nem Samsung UHD TV verbunden? Ich hab nen Samsung Q8fn und wenn ich den mit meiner Vega 64 verbinde kann ich den Spielemodus incl. Freesync nicht aktivieren. Aktiviere ich den Spielmodus, bekomme ich kein Bild weil der Fernseh auf "HDMI UHD Color" wechselt. Hat vielleicht jemand nen Tipp wie das funktioniert?


----------



## Gurdi (2. Januar 2019)

Du musst die Farbtiefe bzw die Bildwiederholrate entsprechend anpassen über HDMI hast du anscheinend  zu wenig Bandbreite.

@Evgasüchtiger: ich glaube du setzt dein System mal neu auf, mit fällt da nichts mehr ein. Irgendwas ist da zerschossen bei dir.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Du musst die Farbtiefe bzw die Bildwiederholrate entsprechend anpassen über HDMI hast du anscheinend  zu wenig Bandbreite.
> 
> @Evgasüchtiger: ich glaube du setzt dein System mal neu auf, mit fällt da nichts mehr ein. Irgendwas ist da zerschossen bei dir.


Habe es Weihnachten erst neu aufgesetzt. Komisch das es mit den alten Treiber geht 

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (2. Januar 2019)

Bis zu welchem Treiber geht es denn? Hast du mal den letzten vor Adrenalin ausprobiert?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Bis zu welchem Treiber geht es denn? Hast du mal den letzten vor Adrenalin ausprobiert?




18.3.1


----------



## Gurdi (2. Januar 2019)

Hmm Seltsam.Bin mit meinem Latein am Ende.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (2. Januar 2019)

Hast du die Chipsatztreiber von Intel installiert? Bei meinem alten 4930k und dem X79 hatte ich da nämlich ähnliche Probleme mit den Radeon Settings, wenn die zu alt waren.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. Januar 2019)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Hast du die Chipsatztreiber von Intel installiert? Bei meinem alten 4930k und dem X79 hatte ich da nämlich ähnliche Probleme mit den Radeon Settings, wenn die zu alt waren.


Jo habe ich installiert. Es ging ja schon mit den neuen Treiber. Habe nur Treiber installiert da ich den neusten Treiber drauf schmeißen wollte. Habe dann mit DDU deinstalliert und den neusten Treiber installiert. Und zack kann die Radeon Settings nicht öffnen. Laut Taskmanager sind die Settings dann ja aktiv nur ich sehe nix[emoji849]

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bath92 (2. Januar 2019)

@ Evgasüchtiger:

Teste doch mal das AMD Cleanup Utility Tool: AMD Cleanup Utility | AMD
Hat mir bei einem ähnlichen Problem geholfen, seit dem nutzte ich auch kein DDU mehr.
Anschließend nochmals manuell alles nach AMD-Dateien auf dem C-Laufwerk durchsuchen, auch das AppData-Verzeichnis (C:\Users\Nutzername\AppData\Local + LocalLow).
Solltest du noch was finden, manuell löschen, dann Datenträgerbereinigung (einschließlich Systemdaten) durchlaufen lassen und neustarten.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. Januar 2019)

bath92 schrieb:


> @ Evgasüchtiger:
> 
> Teste doch mal das AMD Cleanup Utility Tool: AMD Cleanup Utility | AMD
> Hat mir bei einem ähnlichen Problem geholfen, seit dem nutzte ich auch kein DDU mehr.
> ...


Danke. Versuche es später [emoji123]

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


Es hat leider auch nicht geklappt 

muss ich nun wirklich mein System nochmal aufsetzen? gerade vor 2 Wochen gemacht :o)


----------



## Cleriker (2. Januar 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Habe es im Taskmanager Auflistung gelöscht und dann als Admin versucht zu öffnen.... Leider ohne Erfolg.... Steht dann nur wieder in der Taskauflistung siehe Screenshot
> 
> 
> ​



Okay, jetzt nochmal im Taskmanager die Radeon setting host aplication beenden und dann oben auf "Datei", "neuen Task ausführen" und mit "durchsuchen" den Pfad auswählen der bei deinen RadeonSettings.exe hinterlegt ist. Sollte Laufwerk C sein unter AMD, Cnext, Cnext. Bitte das Häkchen bei mit Administratorenrechten ausführen nicht vergessen.

Was passiert dann bei dir?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. Januar 2019)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Okay, jetzt nochmal im Taskmanager die Radeon setting host aplication beenden und dann oben auf "Datei", "neuen Task ausführen" und mit "durchsuchen" den Pfad auswählen der bei deinen RadeonSettings.exe hinterlegt ist. Sollte Laufwerk C sein unter AMD, Cnext, Cnext. Bitte das Häkchen bei mit Administratorenrechten ausführen nicht vergessen.
> 
> Was passiert dann bei dir?


Bin schon bei Neuinstallation [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Downsampler (2. Januar 2019)

Und mach dir dieses Mal direkt nach der Installation einen Wiederherstellungspunkt. Am Besten an dem Punkt, wo noch alles jungfräulich ist. Zum Treiber testen dann vor der Installation irgend eines Radeon Treibers.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. Januar 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Und mach dir dieses Mal direkt nach der Installation einen Wiederherstellungspunkt. Am Besten an dem Punkt, wo noch alles jungfräulich ist. Zum Treiber testen dann vor der Installation irgend eines Radeon Treibers.


Auf jeden Fall 

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## flozge (2. Januar 2019)

Welche/s WLP/WärmePad eignet sich für eine Vega 64?


----------



## Gurdi (2. Januar 2019)

Coolermaster Mastegel Maker


----------



## Serenity1904 (2. Januar 2019)

Hallo Community,

hat jemand von euch evtl. ein gutes 24/7 WattMan Setting zum Zocken für die Vega 64 Sapphire? Normaler Luftkühler ist noch verbaut. 

Treiber installiert: 18.12.3

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Gurdi (2. Januar 2019)

Ausrichtung? Low TBP, Balanced, High Performance?


----------



## Serenity1904 (2. Januar 2019)

Ein Balanced und ein High Peformance wären super. 
Dann würde ich, wenn ich zocke zum Performance switchen.


----------



## Gurdi (2. Januar 2019)

Probier mal meins aus.
Das ist ein rundes Paket, auf WQHD abgestimmt. Wie immer jeder Chip ist anders. Mein PL geht von 260 Watt aus wie bei der Nitro.
1,6er Takt ne gute Leistung und moederate Abwärme.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serenity1904 (2. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Probier mal meins aus.
> Das ist ein rundes Paket, auf WQHD abgestimmt. Wie immer jeder Chip ist anders. Mein PL geht von 260 Watt aus wie bei der Nitro.
> 1,6er Takt ne gute Leistung und moederate Abwärme.
> 
> ...



Super nett von dir, dankeschön  

Achja, perfekt ich habe auch einen WQHD 

Habe es nun so eingestellt, die Werte bei der Lüfterkurve habe ich grob abeschätzt genauso 

Werde morgen mal ein paar Spiele anwerfen und ein paar Stunden zocken und berichten. Vielen Dank


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Januar 2019)

Moinsen Veganer [emoji41]

So System neu aufgesetzt und der neuste Treiber ist drauf und siehe da...... Die Radeon Settings öffnen sich wieder [emoji123] Trotzdem vielen lieben Dank für eure Hilfe [emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (3. Januar 2019)

Immer etwas mit bedacht umgehen bei DDU. Aktuell müsst Ihr auch allgemein ein wenig drauf achten mit dem neuen Treiber was Ihr so an Software laufen habt. Monitoringtools sind immo etwas kritisch. 
Vor allem GPUZ ist aktuell heikel, aber auch der Afterburner hat vereinzelt Spikes produziert bei mir. Das AMD OSD kostet stellenweise Leistung, vor allem bei hoher Abfragerate.
Auch beim HBCC hatte ich jetzt ein Problem bei Quake, nach dem Kompilieren hat er dann mal stolze 12GB adressiert an Speicher und auch belegt. Das war dann ein wenig viel des guten.


----------



## WhoRainZone (3. Januar 2019)

Atuell bei MF:
Vega 64 Ref-Design Powercolor: 389€
Vega 64 LC: 606€


----------



## RX480 (3. Januar 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Atuell bei MF:
> Vega 64 Ref-Design Powercolor: 389€
> Vega 64 LC: 606€



Hol mal 2x LC´s und behalt Die mit HBM 1150+.

Wenn AMD anscheinend wieder XTX binned, könnten die Guten ruhig auch mal noch den besseren HBM draufpacken. (wenns nur zu 1100 reicht ist Das schon knapp)
Und Powercolor könnte mal nen 240er Radi spendieren.


----------



## drstoecker (3. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Hol mal 2x LC´s und behalt Die mit HBM 1150+.
> 
> Wenn AMD anscheinend wieder XTX binned, könnten die Guten ruhig auch mal noch den besseren HBM draufpacken. (wenns nur zu 1100 reicht ist Das schon knapp)
> Und Powercolor könnte mal nen 240er Radi spendieren.


Soviel Unterschied gibst nicht zwischen dem 120er und dem 240er.


----------



## RX480 (3. Januar 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Soviel Unterschied gibst nicht zwischen dem 120er und dem 240er.



Für 120er brauchst Du schon eine gute Zuluft.(+PP)
Gerade der HBM ist sehr empfindlich auf Temp., da wäre 50°C echt wichtig für so ein HighEnd-Teil.(bei dem Preis möchte man schon >1110 garantiert schaffen)


----------



## Serenity1904 (3. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Probier mal meins aus.
> Das ist ein rundes Paket, auf WQHD abgestimmt. Wie immer jeder Chip ist anders. Mein PL geht von 260 Watt aus wie bei der Nitro.
> 1,6er Takt ne gute Leistung und moederate Abwärme.
> 
> ...



Mit der Einstellung ist mein Pc beim starten von z.B. gta direkt stehen geblieben. Kann das evtl. sein das bei dem Speicher zu viel viel MHZ bei zu wenig Spannung anliegt? in meinem Fall?


----------



## Edelhamster (3. Januar 2019)

Jup. 1085MHz bei 975mV macht meine beispielsweise auch nicht mit.


----------



## Serenity1904 (3. Januar 2019)

okay, dachte schon meine wäre kaputt  

Wie sollte man denn da anpeilen? Grob


----------



## Froschbremse (3. Januar 2019)

@Serenity

Probier das mal im Anhang.
Lüfterkurve = deine Sache 
Was dein HBM schafft= keine Ahnung, musst du Testen wenn du Spannungs/Verbrauchs/Taktmäßig was hast, was dir gefällt. 1050Mhz sollte aber gehen.

Instabil= runter mit P7 Takt (5-10Mhz Schritte)bis stabil. Finger weg von der Spannung bei Instabilität. Du drehst dich nur im Kreis. 

@120vs240

Hmm, ne Verdopplung der Radifläche sollte das Wasser/Luft Delta in etwa halbieren. Oder etwa nicht?!
Von daher würde ich RX480 recht geben.


----------



## RX480 (4. Januar 2019)

Mal als Bsp. die 240er-iChill mit 340W - OC:
Mit AiO-Kuehlung: Inno3D ICHILL GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Black im Test - Hardwareluxx
Mit AiO-Kuehlung: Inno3D ICHILL GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Black im Test - Hardwareluxx

d.h. für die RX64-LC mit fiktivem 240er:
Bei 260W sollte man unter 50°C  bleiben können. Das wäre dann ca. mit VDDC=1,025V.
Schätze mal so i.M. GPU 1640+/ HBM 1140+ würde dann schon bei angenehmer Lautstärke laufen.
Die 120er wird bei hoher Last doc h etwas laut. (ich finde ne 120er AiO für ne 95W-CPU-oced schon knapp)


btw.
für h2o-Umbau ne 64Ref neu aufgelegt für 389€:
8GB PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 64 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon RX VEGA | Mindfactory.de


----------



## drstoecker (4. Januar 2019)

Die Liquid gibt’s wieder bei mf im Angebot 

8GB PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 64 Liquid Cooling Wasser PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Edelhamster (4. Januar 2019)

Ich kann es nicht genau sagen, aber wenn ich meine Karten so vergleiche:
Fury X mit 275W TDP am 120mm Radiator oder
Vega 64 mit 295W TDP am 240mm Radiator
find ich die AMD´schen 120er Radis mit Ihrer enormen Tiefe schon ziemlich gut. 

Habe mir nach den Erfahrungen mit meinen Fury´s und dem später selbst durchgeführten Umbau der Vega jedenfalls vorgenommen bei der nächsten Karte wieder von Beginn an auf die AMD eigene LC-Variante zu setzen, sofern verfügbar. Ich find die echt ordentlich. 

@Serenity1904: Hab es gestern nicht mehr geschafft. Aber peil doch vllt erstmal 1045MHz bei rund 1V an. Die laufen bei mir beispielsweise immer absolut stabil.
Gurdi´s UV-Settings habe ich spaßeshalber dann auch mal getestet und Sie laufen auch soweit (HBM mal ausgenommen). Ich bin mit meinen eigenen Settings aber augenscheinlich noch ein Stück effizienter unterwegs und da hab ich auch schon Langzeit-Erfahrungswerte auf die ich zurückgreifen kann -> das ist so stabil 
Häng ich mal mit an.

edit: meine Settings ausgehend von 220W + 10% -> 242W max gesamt


----------



## Serenity1904 (4. Januar 2019)

Super nett von euch, danke für die zahlreichen Antworten. 

Woran erkenne ich denn was die Probleme verursacht? Also ob der Speicher schuld ist oder die GPU Einstellung, oder kann man das so pauschal nicht sagen von den Fehlerbildern her? 

Gibt es ein bestimmtes Tool womit ich testen kann oder immer wieder mal ein paar Stunden spielen? 

Hat denn jemand ein gutes Lüfterkurvensetting? Reicht es, wenn der letzte Punkt (ganz rechts) 70 Grad und 50% sind? Weil ab 50% aufwärts wird es ja langsam lauter  

Sorry für die vielen "dummen" Fragen... Bin noch nicht so erfahren in dem Bereich :/


----------



## RX480 (4. Januar 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Die Liquid gibt’s wieder bei mf im Angebot
> 
> 8GB PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 64 Liquid Cooling Wasser PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) | Mindfactory.de



Jo,
451,78€ + 3 Games ist echt krass!


----------



## Red_Queen (4. Januar 2019)

Huhu! Noob im Anmarsch mit einer Graka-Frage^^ Das Thema schien mir passend, da muss ich ja kein neues aufmachen.

Mir ist kürzlich die Grafikkarte gestorben, also muss Ersatz her. Die alte war diese hier:
8GB PowerColor Radeon R9 390 PCS+ Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 - | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks

Und als potentieller Ersatz ist mir diese ins Auge gefallen:
ROG-STRIX-RXVEGA56-O8G-GAMING   | Graphics Cards | ASUS Global
Die hab ich grade für 300€ gefunden, erscheint mir auf den ersten Blick ganz günstig, aber ich übersehe gerne mal was, also dachte ich, ich frage lieber.

Sinnvoll? Möglich? Was meint ihr?
Ansonsten ist derzeit (noch) ein Intel Xeon mit 3,4ghz verbaut, 16GB RAM und ein 550W-Netzteil von be quiet. Mainboard ist ein MSI H97 PC Mate.


----------



## Downsampler (4. Januar 2019)

Netzteil ist zu eng mit 550 Watt.


----------



## Red_Queen (4. Januar 2019)

Okay? Warum speziell, wenn ich von 275W max zu 210W max gehen würde?


----------



## bath92 (4. Januar 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Netzteil ist zu eng mit 550 Watt.



Die Aussage ist schlicht zu pauschal.
Bei den aufgelisteten Komponenten könnte durchaus ein 550W Netzteil ausreichen. Dazu brauchts aber ein paar mehr Informationen.



Red_Queen schrieb:


> Okay? Warum speziell, wenn ich von 275W max zu 210W max gehen würde?



Welches Netzteil ist es den genau und wie lang hast du es in Betrieb?


----------



## Downsampler (4. Januar 2019)

Vega erzeugt Lastspitzen bis auf 400 Watt rauf weil der Takt sich dauernd verändert. Die dauern zwar nur millisekunden aber mit einem zu kleinen oder zu alten Netzteil geht der PC aus.

550 Watt kannste knicken, besonders wenn das NT so alt ist wie das Mainboard.


----------



## Red_Queen (4. Januar 2019)

Be quiet Dark Power Pro 10, 550W, ca. 3,5 Jahre alt.

Die CPU is ein Xeon 1231-v3.

Noch ein Edit: Es hängen derzeit drei Festplatten dran, zwei HDD und eine SSD, falls das groß ins Gewicht fällt.


----------



## bath92 (4. Januar 2019)

Red_Queen schrieb:


> Be quiet Dark Power Pro 10, 550W, ca. 3,5 Jahre alt.



Gutes Netzteil, hatte die Kombination in meinem vorherigen Gehäuse selbst mit meiner Vega 56 Puls in Betrieb und lief ohne Probleme.
Bei der Verkabelung der GPU solltest du dich ans Netzteil-Handbuch halten und die GPU auf die beiden 25A Rails verteilen.


----------



## Red_Queen (4. Januar 2019)

bath92 schrieb:


> Gutes Netzteil, hatte die Kombination in meinem vorherigen Gehäuse selbst mit meiner Vega 56 Puls in Betrieb und lief ohne Probleme.
> Bei der Verkabelung der GPU solltest du dich ans Netzteil-Handbuch halten und die GPU auf die beiden 25A Rails verteilen.



Also... sie würde funktionieren, wenn ich... was mache? Nochmal for ganz Doofe bitte?^^ Handbuch sowieso, aber mit deiner Beschreibung kann ich leider gerade gar nichts Konkretes verbinden.


----------



## Downsampler (4. Januar 2019)

Probier es einfach aus. Dark Power Pro geht wenigstens nicht in Flammen auf wenn es nicht klappt. 

Du sollst die Grafikkarte möglichst auf die beiden 12V Anschlüsse klemmen, die 25A aushalten können.


----------



## Red_Queen (4. Januar 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Probier es einfach aus. Dark Power Pro geht wenigstens nicht in Flammen auf wenn es nicht klappt.



Da stand ich schon kurz davor, aber ich würde es gerne vermeiden, auch noch andere Komponenten zu grillen, den Ersatz kann ich mir nämlich nicht leisten^^
Die Graka kauf ich jetzt auch nur, weil die andere das Zeitliche gesegnet hat, zum denkbar ungünstigsten Zeitpunkt.


Hm, aus allen Quellen überwiegt im Moment der "sollte gehen, versuch's doch"-Ratschlag. Wenn der Konsens also wenigstens ist, dass es mir nicht die Bude überm Kopf abfackeln wird, und 14 Tage Rückgaberecht hab ich ja sowieso...


----------



## Downsampler (4. Januar 2019)

Red_Queen schrieb:


> Da stand ich schon kurz davor, aber ich würde es gerne vermeiden, auch noch andere Komponenten zu grillen, den Ersatz kann ich mir nämlich nicht leisten^^
> Die Graka kauf ich jetzt auch nur, weil die andere das Zeitliche gesegnet hat, zum denkbar ungünstigsten Zeitpunkt.
> 
> 
> Hm, aus allen Quellen überwiegt im Moment der "sollte gehen, versuch's doch"-Ratschlag. Wenn der Konsens also wenigstens ist, dass es mir nicht die Bude überm Kopf abfackeln wird, und 14 Tage Rückgaberecht hab ich ja sowieso...



Jawie jetzt kurz davor? Ist es kaputt?


----------



## bath92 (4. Januar 2019)

@ Red_Queen:

Da passiert auch im Worst-Case nicht wirklich etwas. Das Netzteil schaltet bei Überlast einfach nur ab.

Schließ die GPU so an wie im Handbuch Seite 57 (bzw. Screenshot) beschrieben.
Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten die Last auf beide 25A Rails  (12V Schienen) zu verteilen.
Möglichkeit eins die Anschlüsse 1 und 3 (rot markiert) nutzen oder Variante zwei, Anschluss 2 und 4 (blau markiert).



Downsampler schrieb:


> Jawie jetzt kurz davor? Ist es kaputt?



Vermutlich auf das "Ausprobieren" bezogen.


----------



## Red_Queen (4. Januar 2019)

Oh, okay, farblich markiert ergibt das auch für mich Sinn XD

Mit dem kurz davor meinte ich nur, ich hatte drüber nachgedacht, einfach zu bestellen und zu testen, aber ich wollte nicht einfach machen und eventuell noch mehr Schaden anrichten.

Danke für die Hilfe, jetzt weiß ich Bescheid


----------



## bath92 (4. Januar 2019)

Red_Queen schrieb:


> Oh, okay, farblich markiert ergibt das auch für mich Sinn XD
> 
> Mit dem kurz davor meinte ich nur, ich hatte drüber nachgedacht, einfach zu bestellen und zu testen, aber ich wollte nicht einfach machen und eventuell noch mehr Schaden anrichten.
> 
> Danke für die Hilfe, jetzt weiß ich Bescheid



Kein Problem, melde dich dann hier im Thread wieder sobald die Karte verbaut ist und alles läuft.
Die Leute helfen dir hier auch sicher gerne beim Optimieren (Undervolting) damit die neue Karte auch wirklich optimal (kühler und leiser) läuft.


----------



## moreply (4. Januar 2019)

Also du brauchst dir überhaupt keine Gedanken machen wegen des Netzteils. Das DPP 10 550w ist technisch Top. Auch heute noch.
Dazu kommt das das DPP 10 550w auf dem DPP 10 650w basiert. Die 650w Plattform wurde bis auf kleine Veränderungen 1:1 in die 550w Variante übernommen.
Das DPP 10 kann im Multirail Betrieb circa um 50% (850w) überlastet werden. Zwar nur Kurzzeitig aber für eine Vega reicht das allemal.


----------



## Dunnlock (4. Januar 2019)

Ich werfe mal ne kurze Info ein, da ich mich damit die letzten Tage beschäftigen musste.
Wer unvorhersehbare Neustarts mit einer X370 Platine hat, egal ob im Desktop, beim spielen oder Video schauen, sollte das Bios auf den aktuellen stand bringen.
Ich habe mir nämlich eine Wolf gesucht um den Fehler zu finden, inkl. dem tausch vom Kabel zwischen Monitor und Graka und installieren älterer Treiber.
Da sich der PC dann mit einen Datenrauschen über die Lautsprecher verabschiedet hat.


----------



## RX480 (4. Januar 2019)

Mal noch der passende Moni zur RX64LC:
Samsung CRG9: 49-Zoll-Monitor mit 5.120 x 1.440, 32:9, HDR und 120 Hz - ComputerBase

geiles Teil!


----------



## Gurdi (4. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Mal noch der passende Moni zur RX64LC:
> Samsung CRG9: 49-Zoll-Monitor mit 5.120 x 1.440, 32:9, HDR und 120 Hz - ComputerBase
> 
> geiles Teil!



Ja bin auch die kleinen Ableger gespannt, vor allem auf die Anzahl der Dimmingzonen.


----------



## sicco (4. Januar 2019)

Hallo,

stehe zwischen der Entscheidung eine der beiden Grafikkarten zu kaufen..
Spiele auf 1440p Freesync-Monitor

Entweder Asus Rog Strix RX Vega 64 *414€* (inkl. Cash-Back) oder PowerColor Vega 56 Red Dragon* 359€*  

Zurzeit habe ich ein 500 W BeQuiet Straight Power 10. Bei der Vega 64 müsste ich sicherlich ein stärkeres Netzteil kaufen... Dabei könnte ich ein BeQuiet Straight Power 10 700W gebraucht für 70 € kaufen..

Was meint ihr ist die Asus den Aufpreis wert?


----------



## Gurdi (4. Januar 2019)

Die beiden Karten trennen rund 10%, der Aufpreis passt also in etwa. Wobei aktuell die LC für 450 ne Überlegung wert ist. Das neue NT solltest du einplanen für die V64.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (4. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die beiden Karten trennen rund 10%, der Aufpreis passt also in etwa. Wobei aktuell die LC für 450 ne Überlegung wert ist. Das neue NT solltest du einplanen für die V64.



Die ist nicht nur ne Überlegung wert, die ist schlicht die bessere Wahl wenn du mich fragst als Liquid-Besitzer xD Auch wenn ich jetzt bei meiner FE-"Liquid" bleib xD


----------



## RX480 (4. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja bin auch die kleinen Ableger gespannt, vor allem auf die Anzahl der Dimmingzonen.



Fürs Gamen reichen mir eigentlich die Dimmingzonen vom CHG70. Ist irgendwie ganz clever gemacht. Fällt kaum auf. 
(die spitzfindigen Moniexperten von der Konkurrenz, die in allen Threads seit 1 1/2 Jahren rumbashen, versuchen nur zu verschleiern, 
das es keine echte Konkurrenz bei HDR gibt)


----------



## ADG.Prince (4. Januar 2019)

Also mein Straight Power E9 480 Watt stemmt die neue Asus Vega 64 Strix. Muss also nicht immer ein Problem sein.
Gruss Dirk


----------



## RX480 (4. Januar 2019)

Ist ja eine Frage der Einstellungen, Blazethelight ist sogar mit ner FE mit 500W unterwegs.
(für 4k natürlich NIX)

Wichtig sind 2x 12V Schienen und Anschluss OHNE Y-Kabel.


btw.
Der Vega-Thread ist ne echte Bereicherung seit Turing-Launch. (2.Frühling)


----------



## drstoecker (5. Januar 2019)

ADG.Prince schrieb:


> Also mein Straight Power E9 480 Watt stemmt die neue Asus Vega 64 Strix. Muss also nicht immer ein Problem sein.
> Gruss Dirk


Auch wenn du im Treiber den Turbo Modus aktivierst?


----------



## flozge (5. Januar 2019)

Hi ich bin's Mal wieder. Ich habe herausgefunden das meine Vega 64 ohne Gehäuse Seite viel Kühler bleibt. Mit Gehäuse: Core 73°, HBM 87°, HotSpot 90°+
Ohne Gehäuse: Core 65°, HBM 72°, HotSpot 82°

Nun meine Frage was kann ich machen, damit das mit geschlossenem Gehäuse auch so ist? Die warme Luft geht an der Seite der GPU raus und staut sich dann dort. Ich habe an der Front 2x120mm Lüfter (Radiator) und hinten + oben jeweils einen 120mm Lüfter.


----------



## xcvxc (5. Januar 2019)

hast du deine vega undervoltet?


----------



## flozge (5. Januar 2019)

Ja auf ~1,0063V und bei der HBM Spannung 1000mV


----------



## RX480 (5. Januar 2019)

flozge schrieb:


> Ja auf ~1,0063V und bei der HBM Spannung 1000mV



HBM 1000mV brauchst Du wohl, damit der HBM-Takt höher geht ?
Ansonsten reicht meistens 960mV bis 1050 aus.

Bei meinem Gehäuse gibt es 2x Seitenlüfter.
Kannst evtl. ne Bohrmaschine nahmen und Dir was Schönes dort installieren. 
(2x120 oder 1x140 ganz langsam als Abzug)


----------



## Gurdi (5. Januar 2019)

flozge schrieb:


> Hi ich bin's Mal wieder. Ich habe herausgefunden das meine Vega 64 ohne Gehäuse Seite viel Kühler bleibt. Mit Gehäuse: Core 73°, HBM 87°, HotSpot 90°+
> Ohne Gehäuse: Core 65°, HBM 72°, HotSpot 82°
> 
> Nun meine Frage was kann ich machen, damit das mit geschlossenem Gehäuse auch so ist? Die warme Luft geht an der Seite der GPU raus und staut sich dann dort. Ich habe an der Front 2x120mm Lüfter (Radiator) und hinten + oben jeweils einen 120mm Lüfter.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moreply (5. Januar 2019)

Warum lässt du denn das arme Enermax die Warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse ziehen 

Hat jemand vielleicht einen Link zur Vega 64 LC für 450€?


----------



## Ace (5. Januar 2019)

moreply schrieb:


> Warum lässt du denn das arme Enermax die Warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse ziehen
> 
> Hat jemand vielleicht einen Link zur Vega 64 LC für 450€?




8GB PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 64 Liquid Cooling Wasser PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) | Mindfactory.de


----------



## RX480 (5. Januar 2019)

Gurdi, was hast Du eigentlich für ein Gehäuse ?

Ist ja etwas breiter. Für den zusätzlichen Lüfter neben den Slots. 
Wenn das NT keine Probleme hat, eigentlich clever zur Abluft umfunktioniert. Net Schlecht.
K.A. wie warm die Luft bei Gurdi ist, aber 40..45°C sollten doch kein Problem sein.
Die CPU bekommt ja auch noch kühlere Luft.


btw.
Könnte mir vorstellen, das Einige mit extrem niedriger Lüftersteuereung (Graka+Gehäuse) bei 75°C+ Innenluft rumheizen.
Da ist es dann kein Wunder, das der HBM-Takt net allzuviel mitmacht.


----------



## flozge (5. Januar 2019)

Ich habe leider eine Glas Seite und kann deshalb keinen Lüfter an der Seite installieren. @RX480


----------



## flozge (5. Januar 2019)

Dort an der Seite habe ich leider keinen Platz für einen Lüfter, weil bei mir dort so gut wie keine Öffnungen bei dem Gehäuse sind. @Gurdi


----------



## flozge (5. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> HBM 1000mV brauchst Du wohl, damit der HBM-Takt höher geht ?
> Ansonsten reicht meistens 960mV bis 1050 aus.



Ich bekomme stuttering, wenn ich weniger als 1000mV bei 1050MHz mache.


----------



## RX480 (5. Januar 2019)

flozge schrieb:


> Ich bekomme stuttering, wenn ich weniger als 1000mV bei 1050MHz mache.



Schau Dir mal das Setting von Cydras an im UV-Thread. P5 und HBM-P3 müssen gleich sein. Und HBM-P2 und GPU-P1 oder 2.
(So war Das immer bei ODT verknüpft, sollte man auch jetzt beachten!!!)


----------



## drstoecker (5. Januar 2019)

flozge schrieb:


> Ich bekomme stuttering, wenn ich weniger als 1000mV bei 1050MHz mache.


Du bekommst die ,oder wer?


----------



## ADG.Prince (5. Januar 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Auch wenn du im Treiber den Turbo Modus aktivierst?



Ja auch im Turbo Modus!


----------



## Gurdi (5. Januar 2019)

moreply schrieb:


> Warum lässt du denn das arme Enermax die Warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse ziehen
> 
> Hat jemand vielleicht einen Link zur Vega 64 LC für 450€?



Das NT ist passiv, gibt also eher noch warme Luft in meinen sowieso schon engen HotSpot ab. Ich hab da schon ein böses Sandwitch aus Komponenten wie man sieht, ohne gute Gehäusekühlung würde mir das um die Ohren fliegen.


----------



## RX480 (5. Januar 2019)

Du bist halt der Witcher!


----------



## saniix (5. Januar 2019)

Da jetzt eine LC Vega 64 günstig zu haben ist. Meint ihr es macht Sinn noch die die Strix gegen LC zu tauschen?


----------



## Ace (5. Januar 2019)

saniix schrieb:


> Da jetzt eine LC Vega 64 günstig zu haben ist. Meint ihr es macht Sinn noch die die Strix gegen LC zu tauschen?



Finde ich Quatsch den Wechsel du holst da kaum viel mehr heraus,ich hatte ja auch eine und habe sie nur Verkauft weil mir jemand Genug Geld geboten hat,
hab jetzt eine 64er Standard auch umgebaut auf WaKü und den Unterschied durch die paar Mhz Takt macht einen Tausch Sinnlos.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Januar 2019)

Ace schrieb:


> Finde ich Quatsch den Wechsel du holst da kaum viel mehr heraus,ich hatte ja auch eine und habe sie nur Verkauft weil mir jemand Genug Geld geboten hat,
> hab jetzt eine 64er Standard auch umgebaut auf WaKü und den Unterschied durch die paar Mhz Takt macht einen Tausch Sinnlos.



Seh ich auch so, wenn man neu kauft ist die Sache klar. Was man aber bedenken sollte ist das die LC einen niedrigeren Wertverlust hat.


----------



## saniix (5. Januar 2019)

Ja ich hätte halt die Möglichkeit einfach abzugeben und das Geld zurück bekommen, die LC kostet ja nicht mehr als die Asus. Von daher würde es nichts extra kosten. 
Macht das nicht so ein Unterschied ob man 1500mhz oder 1700mhz mit der Karte hat?


----------



## Gurdi (5. Januar 2019)

saniix schrieb:


> Ja ich hätte halt die Möglichkeit einfach abzugeben und das Geld zurück bekommen, die LC kostet ja nicht mehr als die Asus. Von daher würde es nichts extra kosten.
> Macht das nicht so ein Unterschied ob man 1500mhz oder 1700mhz mit der Karte hat?



Dann würd ich es machen.

Mal was zum Thema HBCC.
Hat hier einer den aktuellen Teil von Tomb Raider?


----------



## Ace (5. Januar 2019)

saniix schrieb:


> Ja ich hätte halt die Möglichkeit einfach abzugeben und das Geld zurück bekommen, die LC kostet ja nicht mehr als die Asus. Von daher würde es nichts extra kosten.
> Macht das nicht so ein Unterschied ob man 1500mhz oder 1700mhz mit der Karte hat?



Also du bekommst ein paar FPS mehr im Game ,aber das ist wirklich nicht viel ,du siehst halt etwas mehr Punkte bei Benchmarks.
Die bleibt zwar Kühler die Karte als eine Luft gekühlter Version,aber der 120mm Alu Radi ist jetzt nicht so der bringer und echt an seiner Grenze bei der Wärmeabgabe.
Der wird richtig Heiß.
Wenn du zufrieden bist mit deiner Karte,Undervolting hast und die Temps ok sind,behalte deine.
Ansonsten tausche aus und sehe selber ob es sich gelohnt hat.


----------



## Zwock7420 (5. Januar 2019)

Jetzt sind sie eh ausverkauft... ist vielleicht besser so, ich war drauf und dran mir eine zu holen, obwohl die im Zweitrechner völlig unterfordert gewesen wär...


----------



## Gurdi (5. Januar 2019)

Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Jetzt sind sie eh ausverkauft... ist vielleicht besser so, ich war drauf und dran mir eine zu holen, obwohl die im Zweitrechner völlig unterfordert gewesen wär...



Der Irre Gedanke kam mir auch 
Hätte auch nur in den HTPC gepasst, hab kein Platz für ne AOI im Main. Die 56er ist da schon Perlen vor die Säue.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Dann würd ich es machen.
> 
> Mal was zum Thema HBCC.
> Hat hier einer den aktuellen Teil von Tomb Raider?


Ich

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (5. Januar 2019)

Perfekt.Kannst du mir mal einen gefallen tun und im integrierten bechmark und evtl. in einer Spielszene mal HBCC On vs off testen.
Der Benchmark wirft ja gerne durch streaming teils heftige Frametime Spikes ab auf allen Karten.
Gut zu sehen z.B. in diesem Video ab Minute 3:25:
YouTube

Mich würde interessieren ob der HBCC die Spikes bügeln kann. Ich hab jetzt wegen Quake Champions noch mal ne Zeit ohne HBCC gezockt, da ist mir beim Streaming von Jurassic World aufgefallen das die Engine ebenfalls spikt durchs streamen. Meine Recherche hat ergeben dass das ebenfalls alle Karten betrifft, mit HBCC habe ich aber quasi eine perfekte Linie.

Ich wollte das die Tage mal messen mit Ocat dann mach ich da mal was zu. Mich würde halb wie gesagt auch der Fall Tomb Raider interessieren.
Du kannst dir das ja mal anschauen wenn du möchtest und gegebenfalls sogar via Tool messen.


----------



## Rallyesport (5. Januar 2019)

Wollte sie mir eben auch kaufen


----------



## Stern1710 (5. Januar 2019)

Fast schon bereue ich es, mir eine Vega 56 Pulse bestellt zu haben, wenn es auf einmal eine 64 LC gibt


----------



## openSUSE (5. Januar 2019)

"auf einmal eine 64 LC "*gab* meinst du bestimmt


----------



## Stern1710 (5. Januar 2019)

Stimmt, mein Fehler. Wer hat denn den Vorrat aufgekauft?


----------



## openSUSE (5. Januar 2019)

Mal im ernst, für den Preis eine Vega64LC. Wer ein Karte braucht und dann da noch überlget dem ist doch nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## RX480 (6. Januar 2019)

Ace schrieb:


> Also du bekommst ein paar FPS mehr im Game ,aber das ist wirklich nicht viel ,du siehst halt etwas mehr Punkte bei Benchmarks.
> Die bleibt zwar Kühler die Karte als eine Luft gekühlter Version,aber der 120mm Alu Radi ist jetzt nicht so der bringer und echt an seiner Grenze bei der Wärmeabgabe.
> Der wird richtig Heiß.
> Wenn du zufrieden bist mit deiner Karte,Undervolting hast und die Temps ok sind,behalte deine.
> Ansonsten tausche aus und sehe selber ob es sich gelohnt hat.



Du hast es doch selbst vorgemacht, P7 1000-1025mV reicht bei der LC dicke aus.
Der Stromverbrauch ist dann viel geringer als bei bei ner Custom und die Kühlung mit PP kein Problem.
Wenn dann der HBM>1100 packt hat man nen Sechser im Lotto.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Januar 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Mal im ernst, für den Preis eine Vega64LC. Wer ein Karte braucht und dann da noch überlget dem ist doch nicht mehr zu helfen.



Ja vor allem mit 3 Spielen....


----------



## EyRaptor (6. Januar 2019)

Verdammt ... ich hab mir auch überlegt die Karte zu kaufen, aber ich konnte mich nicht schnell genug dazu entschließen.
Hab ja eigentlich auch genügend GPUs, aber die wäre absolut awesome als Vega Vertreter in meiner Sammlung.
Hat jemand ne Ahnung, ob die mal wieder angeboten wird?
Oder gibt es vllt. irgendwo noch Vega Frontier GPUs zu einem halbwegs normalen Preis?


----------



## Dudelll (6. Januar 2019)

Gab zumindest die letzte Zeit öfter mal Angebote. Ob mittlerweile alle weg sind kann man nicht wissen.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Januar 2019)

Das sieht Mau aus, die Karte wurde aus dem Sortiment genommen, weder bestellt noch im Außenlager. Das wars wahrscheinlich erst mal wieder.


----------



## flozge (6. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Schau Dir mal das Setting von Cydras an im UV-Thread. P5 und HBM-P3 müssen gleich sein. Und HBM-P2 und GPU-P1 oder 2.
> (So war Das immer bei ODT verknüpft, sollte man auch jetzt beachten!!!)



Das Profil läuft bei mir super und die Karte bleibt dabei auch Mega Kühl! Ehre


----------



## Ace (6. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Du hast es doch selbst vorgemacht, P7 1000-1025mV reicht bei der LC dicke aus.
> Der Stromverbrauch ist dann viel geringer als bei bei ner Custom und die Kühlung mit PP kein Problem.
> Wenn dann der HBM>1100 packt hat man nen Sechser im Lotto.



Ja aber der Unterschied ist für mich persönlich zu gering.Bei einem Neukauf wie gesagt würde ich bei dem Preis auch zuschlagen,
aber es lohnt nicht zu einer LC zu wechseln wenn man eine Custom hat die man in den Griff bekommt.
Es würde sich nur lohnen, wenn  jemand ein Referenzmodell besitzt, da man die nur bändigen kann von den Temps her,
wenn die Lüfter mit 4500 U/min schreien und das Gehäuse dabei fast ab hebt, dann würde ich sofort wieder wechseln.


----------



## RX480 (6. Januar 2019)

flozge schrieb:


> Das Profil läuft bei mir super und die Karte bleibt dabei auch Mega Kühl! Ehre



Da auch nochmal Dank an Cydras, der immer gute Posts im UV-Thread macht.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Januar 2019)

Ace schrieb:


> Ja aber der Unterschied ist für mich persönlich zu gering.Bei einem Neukauf wie gesagt würde ich bei dem Preis auch zuschlagen,
> aber es lohnt nicht zu einer LC zu wechseln wenn man eine Custom hat die man in den Griff bekommt.
> Es würde sich nur lohnen, wenn  jemand ein Referenzmodell besitzt, da man die nur bändigen kann von den Temps her,
> wenn die Lüfter mit 4500 U/min schreien und das Gehäuse dabei fast ab hebt, dann würde ich sofort wieder wechseln.



Ich war am überlegen den Kühler zu demontieren und mit nur den XTX Chip zu schnappen. Die Karte wäre ich fürs selbe Geld wieder los geworden und die 3 Spiele hätte ich auch(mal wieder) eingesackt.


----------



## RX480 (6. Januar 2019)

@Ace
Mir persönlich gefallen die Customs net so. VR-Temps und Verbrauch sind net schön.
Denke mal die fetten Kühlkörper kosten ganz schön Watt.
Da find ich dann Deinen Weg mit h2o sinnvoll. Und man bekommt den HBM auf 1140.

@Gurdi
Bei Deinem NT wäre die LC genau richtig gewesen.


----------



## Ace (6. Januar 2019)

Ich bin froh das ich mir den Alphacool Kühler gekauft habe, die Temps sind schon klasse in Games.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> @Ace
> Mir persönlich gefallen die Customs net so. VR-Temps und Verbrauch sind net schön.
> Denke mal die fetten Kühlkörper kosten ganz schön Watt.
> Da find ich dann Deinen Weg mit h2o sinnvoll. Und man bekommt den HBM auf 1140.
> ...



Hab kein Platz für den Radi, mein Gehäuse hat an der Oberseite keine Öffnung, nach unten Pusten ist sinnfrei und nach hinten raus passt bei mir auch nicht.


----------



## RX480 (6. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hab kein Platz für den Radi, mein Gehäuse hat an der Oberseite keine Öffnung, nach unten Pusten ist sinnfrei und nach hinten raus passt bei mir auch nicht.



Nach Unten pusten ist sogar net schlecht, würde dann an der Front aber nen NF12x25 als Zuluft dazu packen. (Füße unten ca. 2,5cm reicht normal aus)
Oder umgedreht Unten rein und Vorne unten raus.

Das Ganze war vor ein paar Wochen schon mal in der Diskussion.


----------



## drstoecker (6. Januar 2019)

Wäre ja schön wenn Vega komplett eol geht und die doch noch Vega in 7nm für uns bringen. Hatte irgendwo gelesen das ja nicht damit zu rechnen ist aber ganz aus dem Kopf ist es so oder so nicht.
aufjedenfall scheint es so als ob aktuell nicht mehr sehr viel an Vegas produziert wird.


----------



## Ace (6. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hab kein Platz für den Radi, mein Gehäuse hat an der Oberseite keine Öffnung, nach unten Pusten ist sinnfrei und nach hinten raus passt bei mir auch nicht.



Na dann wird es mal  Zeit für ein neues Gehäuse.


----------



## RX480 (6. Januar 2019)

Das Spice muss fliessen.

oder 
Alternativ komplett auf 2x AiO für CPU+GPU.
Hinten +Unten rein --> Vorne Raus.
ggf. mal noch ein NT, das die Graka net aufheizt.


----------



## Ace (6. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das Spice muss fliessen.
> 
> oder
> Alternativ komplett auf 2x AiO für CPU+GPU.
> ...



So habe ich es auch vor mal zum Testen, ich werde mir noch die Alphacool Eisbaer 240 holen für die CPU demnächst,
und sie dann mit dem Grafikkarten Kühler verbinden 2x 240 Radi, 2x Pumpen im System.
Der andere Radi kommt dann bei mir unten rein, der andere sitzt ja rechts an der Wand.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drstoecker (6. Januar 2019)

Ace schrieb:


> So habe ich es auch vor mal zum Testen, ich werde mir noch die Alphacool Eisbaer 240 holen für die CPU demnächst,
> und sie dann mit dem Grafikkarten Kühler verbinden 2x 240 Radi, 2x Pumpen im System.
> Der andere Radi kommt dann bei mir unten rein, der andere sitzt ja rechts an der Wand.
> 
> ...


Thermaltake t.b. Rgb!


----------



## Ace (6. Januar 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Thermaltake t.b. Rgb!



Nö *EnermaxT.B. RGB *


----------



## drstoecker (6. Januar 2019)

Ace schrieb:


> Nö *EnermaxT.B. RGB *


Stimmt enermax war es, hatte die auch mal als 6er Pack .


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Perfekt.Kannst du mir mal einen gefallen tun und im integrierten bechmark und evtl. in einer Spielszene mal HBCC On vs off testen.
> Der Benchmark wirft ja gerne durch streaming teils heftige Frametime Spikes ab auf allen Karten.
> Gut zu sehen z.B. in diesem Video ab Minute 3:25:
> YouTube
> ...


Werde ich gleich mal testen [emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (6. Januar 2019)

@Ace
Habe gerade GRIP im TV gesehen. Heute aus Tokio. Ein supergeiler Lambo mit Lightshow-Umbau für 100.000,- .
Du hast eindeutig zuwenig BlingBling.

Viel Spass beim Basteln.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Perfekt.Kannst du mir mal einen gefallen tun und im integrierten bechmark und evtl. in einer Spielszene mal HBCC On vs off testen.
> Der Benchmark wirft ja gerne durch streaming teils heftige Frametime Spikes ab auf allen Karten.
> Gut zu sehen z.B. in diesem Video ab Minute 3:25:
> YouTube
> ...




hier einmal mit und ohne HBCC im Benchmark von SotTR auf max Grafik auf 1080p und 4xSSAA. Ich sehe da nun keinen Unterschied meine 24/7 Settings .Takt liegt zwischen 1500und1530mhz und Verbrauch zischen 150 und 170 Watt


----------



## Gurdi (6. Januar 2019)

Kanmnst du HBM auf 12362 stellen bitte. Lass mal den Afterbruner aktiv beim dem benchmark und schau dir die Frametimes an. Mich interessieren wie gesagt die Spikes im ms Bereich.
Der HBCC erhöht übrigens deine CPU Leistung in dem Spiel, schau mal bei CPU Render.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Januar 2019)

12362? Jo gerade gesehen


----------



## Ace (6. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> @Ace
> Habe gerade GRIP im TV gesehen. Heute aus Tokio. Ein supergeiler Lambo mit Lightshow-Umbau für 100.000,- .
> Du hast eindeutig zuwenig BlingBling.
> 
> Viel Spass beim Basteln.



Ich steh gar nicht so auf bling bling 
aber in den letzten 25 Jahren, was ich da an Hardware ausgegeben habe, ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es für einen gebrauchten Lambo reichen würde.


----------



## Rallyesport (6. Januar 2019)

Lambos werden immer teurer^^ 
Kauf dir besser nen neuen, kommste günstiger weg


----------



## Serenity1904 (6. Januar 2019)

Hallo ich mal wieder 

Mir sind zwei Sachen aufgefallen. 

Zum einem wenn ich Idle Desktop bin dann fällt mir auf (durch GPU-Z) das unter GPU only Power Draw alle 3-4 Sekunden auf einmal die W von 08-10W auf ca. 1023W springt, ganz kurz eine Sekunde lang. Ist das normal?! 

Zum zweiten ist mir aufgefallen durch das neue Setting ist es bei CS:GO so, dass der Speicher auf 800MHz bleibt, ist das normal? Ich weiß ja, dass cs nicht so anspruchsvoll ist, aber "früher" ging er auch immer auf den eingestellen wert hoch. 

Im Anhang mein aktuelles Setting.

Karte immer noch: sapphire radeon rx vega 64 nitro (ohne Umbau, so wie gekauft mir original Lüftern) 
Treiber ver: 18.12.3


----------



## Gurdi (6. Januar 2019)

Die Sprünge in GPUZ sind Auslesefehler. Einfach ignorieren. GPUZ macht aktuell auch Probleme wenn man es im Hintergrund betreibt(Spikes, Taktfreeze etc.)


----------



## RX480 (6. Januar 2019)

Ace schrieb:


> Ich steh gar nicht so auf bling bling



dito
Steht eh nur unterm Tisch. Lieber immer mal Was Neues.
25 Jahre=Da bist Du ja auch mit Comanche (Voxelgrafik) und WingCommander+UT+Schleichfahrt(Glide) ins 3d-Zeitalter gestartet.

Ist schon net schlecht Was sich Alles so entwickelt hat.


----------



## RX480 (6. Januar 2019)

@EVGA+Gurdi 
Wie passt denn HBM-P3 > GPU-P6 ? (statt = GPU-P5)
Führt Das nicht zu unruhigem HBM-Takt ?


----------



## Serenity1904 (6. Januar 2019)

ah okay danke

und zum 2. Problem da auch ne Lösung?


----------



## Ace (6. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> dito
> Steht eh nur unterm Tisch. Lieber immer mal Was Neues.
> 25 Jahre=Da bist Du ja auch mit Comanche (Voxelgrafik) und WingCommander+UT+Schleichfahrt(Glide) ins 3d-Zeitalter gestartet.
> 
> Ist schon net schlecht Was sich Alles so entwickelt hat.



  ja hab schon eine 5 vorne dran, Commodore 64 war mein erster High End PC ohne WaKü


----------



## Gurdi (6. Januar 2019)

Serenity1904 schrieb:


> ah okay danke
> 
> und zum 2. Problem da auch ne Lösung?



Mehr Daten. CPU Limit?Nur in dem Spiel? Wie sieht die ASIC der Karte dabei aus.

@RX480: Nö, alles ruhig. hab aber auch LC Bios.


----------



## Serenity1904 (6. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mehr Daten. CPU Limit?Nur in dem Spiel? Wie sieht die ASIC der Karte dabei aus.
> 
> @RX480: Nö, alles ruhig. hab aber auch LC Bios.



Also nur in dem Spiel ist es so. 

Bei Benchmarks, andere Games etc. springt er sofort auf 1050 MHz hoch... 

CPU Limit--> Nein, ist ein 8700k auf 5GHz und arbeitet bei ca.  30-35 %  

Daten von GPU-Z im Anhang, während des spielens.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> @EVGA+Gurdi
> Wie passt denn HBM-P3 > GPU-P6 ? (statt = GPU-P5)
> Führt Das nicht zu unruhigem HBM-Takt ?


Ne in game immer 1050mhz

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Januar 2019)

Serenity1904 schrieb:


> Also nur in dem Spiel ist es so.
> 
> Bei Benchmarks, andere Games etc. springt er sofort auf 1050 MHz hoch...
> 
> ...


Kurze Frage hat deine Nitro Spulenfiepen bei niedrigen fps? Und lag eine Treiber CD bei? Oh ja.... War eine Folie bei dir auf deine Nitro geklebt? 

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Serenity1904 (6. Januar 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Kurze Frage hat deine Nitro Spulenfiepen bei niedrigen fps? Und lag eine Treiber CD bei? Oh ja.... War eine Folie bei dir auf deine Nitro geklebt?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk



Spulenfiepen --> ja
Treiber CD--> Glaube ja  Hab sie schon etwas länger jetzt (Anfang September 2018 gekauft)
Folie--> ja einmal komplett und dann zwischen den Lüfter auf den kleinen Bereichen dünne Folien


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Januar 2019)

Serenity1904 schrieb:


> Spulenfiepen --> ja
> Treiber CD--> Glaube ja [emoji14] Hab sie schon etwas länger jetzt
> Folie--> ja einmal komplett und dann zwischen den Lüfter auf den kleinen Bereichen dünne Folien


Hhhmmmm bei mir war keine Folie drauf und auch keine Treiber CD [emoji331].... Komisch.... Sonst war sie aber original verpackt... Klebestreifen an Verpackung usw. Wie lange haste sie schon? 

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Serenity1904 (6. Januar 2019)

Das komische ist ja, dass Sie das mit dem Speicher erst seit heute macht  Vorher hat sie ja hochgetaktet

Und Sie macht es auch nur bei CS:GO und da habe ich nichts geändert am Spiel.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Januar 2019)

Serenity1904 schrieb:


> Das komische ist ja, dass Sie das mit dem Speicher erst seit heute macht  Vorher hat sie ja hochgetaktet
> 
> Und Sie macht es auch nur bei CS:GO und da habe ich nichts geändert am Spiel.


Und wenn du im Treiber alles zurück setzt? 

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Serenity1904 (6. Januar 2019)

Ich probiere es mal aus 

Habe jetzt alles zurückgesetzt und mal auf Ausgewogen gelassen und dort springt der Speicher zwischen 800MHz und 945 MHz hin und her

Jetzt wieder mein Profil rein mit 1050MHz Speicher und er bleibt wieder bei dauerhaft 800MHz


----------



## drstoecker (7. Januar 2019)

Serenity1904 schrieb:


> Jetzt wieder mein Profil rein mit 1050MHz Speicher und er bleibt wieder bei dauerhaft 800MHz


Du kannst deine Posts auch editieren, musst nicht alles einzeln neu Posten!


----------



## Gurdi (7. Januar 2019)

Serenity1904 schrieb:


> Ich probiere es mal aus
> 
> Habe jetzt alles zurückgesetzt und mal auf Ausgewogen gelassen und dort springt der Speicher zwischen 800MHz und 945 MHz hin und her
> 
> Jetzt wieder mein Profil rein mit 1050MHz Speicher und er bleibt wieder bei dauerhaft 800MHz



Die SOC Clock sinkt aufgrund der geringen Auslastung der Karte, das zieht deinen Speicher mit runter. Wenn du den HBM auf 1020 stellst sollte er auch springen.


----------



## Serenity1904 (7. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die SOC Clock sinkt aufgrund der geringen Auslastung der Karte, das zieht deinen Speicher mit runter. Wenn du den HBM auf 1020 stellst sollte er auch springen.



Achso verstehe  Sie ist einfach nicht ausgelastet und braucht gar nicht so viel Speicher in dem Moment. 

Ich versuch es nachher mal, vielen Dank


----------



## Gurdi (7. Januar 2019)

Serenity1904 schrieb:


> Achso verstehe  Sie ist einfach nicht ausgelastet und braucht gar nicht so viel Speicher in dem Moment.
> 
> Ich versuch es nachher mal, vielen Dank



Ja, so sehen die Daten aus.


----------



## WhoRainZone (7. Januar 2019)

Ich habe gestern festgestellt, dass ich Probleme bei nicht anspruchsvollen Titeln habe.
Die Vega bleibt in den unteren P-States, und der HBM ist dann bei 500MHz, dadurch kommen bei League of Legends (!!) FPS-Einbrüche runter in die 30er vor.

Kann man da pauschal was machen?


----------



## saniix (7. Januar 2019)

Kannst ja probieren den hbm P3 als Minimum zu setzen und p4-5 als Minimum oder so. Dann müsste es von Anfang an höher takten


----------



## saniix (7. Januar 2019)

An alle Veganer, ich bedanke mich herzlich für die ganze Hilfe die ich von euch bekommen habe, allerdings habe mich jetzt dafür entschieden die Vega 64 Strix wieder abzugeben. Es hat mir viel Spaß gemacht an der Karte rumzuspielen und mal eine neue Seite kennenzulernen, da ich bis jetzt immer Nvidia Nutzer war. Für die Vega habe ich mich damals wegen freesync entschieden da ich schon seit einigen Jahren einen freesync Monitor habe und es nie testen konnte. Leider bin ich vom freesync nicht so überzeugt da ich nur eine Range von 45-75hz habe. Wenn ich meine FPS auf 75 limitierte habe ich ständig Einbrüche vom 75 auf 60 und wieder zurück. Das kommt circa jede Minute vor und ist somit für mich wesentlich störender als mit Tearing. Ich habe die ersten Tage ohne freesync gespielt da ich noch kein DP-Kabel hatte und da muss ich auch dazu sagen das mir Tearing gar nicht aufgefallen ist, da ich sowieso meist über 100fps hatte oder mit vsync@60fps gespielt hatte. Somit macht für mich eine Vega dann auch kein Sinn mehr.

Zudem kostet das optimieren der Karte viel Zeit die ich auf Dauer nicht aufbringen kann da ich gerne jede Minute die ich zum spielen zur Verfügung habe auch gerne ausnutzen möchte. 

Als Ersatz bin ich jetzt auf die RTX 2080 gewechselt und hoffe damit kann ich die nächsten 3 Jahre erstmal aushalten.

Wünsche allen Veganer weiterhin viel Spaß mit der Karte und ist an sich auch eine sehr gute Karte wenn man sich auf bestimmte Sachen beschränkt


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (7. Januar 2019)

saniix schrieb:


> ...Als Ersatz bin ich jetzt auf die RTX 2080 gewechselt und hoffe damit kann ich die nächsten 3 Jahre erstmal aushalten.
> 
> Wünsche allen Veganer weiterhin viel Spaß mit der Karte und ist an sich auch eine sehr gute Karte wenn man sich auf bestimmte Sachen beschränkt



Na dann hoffen wir, dass die 2080 mehr Freude macht^^ GL & HF

@All Ey Jungs, ich glaube die "alten" Vega Chips werden abverkauft so wie die Preise in den letzten Wochen so waren... Kommt da eventuell doch was größeres??


----------



## gaussmath (7. Januar 2019)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> @All Ey Jungs, ich glaube die "alten" Vega Chips werden abverkauft so wie die Preise in den letzten Wochen so waren... Kommt da eventuell doch was größeres??



So oder so brauche ich ne Karte für den Zweitrechner. Und den überteuerten RTX Kram werde ich bestimmt nicht kaufen.


----------



## Dudelll (7. Januar 2019)

Hm Mittwoch wissen wir mehr ^^

Falls wirklich ne 7nm vega mit sinnvollem pl Verhältnis und 12c24t cpus kommen die auf nem b450 laufen wirds nen teurer Jahres Anfang :p

Dabei wollt ich mir eigentlich vernünftige tv Boxen kaufen


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (7. Januar 2019)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Hm Mittwoch wissen wir mehr ^^
> 
> Falls wirklich ne 7nm vega mit sinnvollem pl Verhältnis und 12c24t cpus kommen die auf nem b450 laufen wirds nen teurer Jahres Anfang :p
> 
> Dabei wollt ich mir eigentlich vernünftige tv Boxen kaufen



Also ich kauf mir dieses Jahr definitiv keine neue GPU. Vielleicht nächstes Jahr wieder. Dieses Jahr kommt n' neuer Prozessor rein. (Vermutlich n 3600x) Selbst wenn Navi 50% Schneller wäre als Vega würde ich warten. Meine Vega reicht noch völlig, was will ich damit. Das wäre verbranntes Geld  Und naja, ne RTX ist entweder ein Sidegrade oder zu teuer.


----------



## RX480 (7. Januar 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ne in game immer 1050mhz



Danke für die Info, kann man also im UV-Thread auch mal so probieren.

Wäre mal noch interessant mit Crysis1 bei Dir oder anderen älteren Games  wo man in niedrigen GPU-States unterwegs ist.


----------



## RX480 (7. Januar 2019)

saniix schrieb:


> Als Ersatz bin ich jetzt auf die RTX 2080 gewechselt und hoffe damit kann ich die nächsten 3 Jahre erstmal aushalten.



Du kannst auch mit der RTX Freesync nutzen. Musst halt mal schauen, ob da auch ein HDR-Moni dabei ist:
G-Sync: Nvidia unterstuetzt nun auch Monitore mit Adaptive-Sync - ComputerBase
(man soll theoretisch auch andere Monis im Treiber manuell freischalten können-Angabe o.G., lt. Sharijan im Turing-Thread)
nur 1x mit HDR:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Monit...o-XV273K-Ultra-HD-144-Hertz-Freesync-1264743/
(kann aber sein, das HDR net von G-Sync unterstützt wird!)

Viel Spass mit dem neuen Teil.


btw.
Prinzipiell ist Turing gut für Vega, weil damit HDR und lowLevel in Fahrt kommt.
Wer kein Cf mag kann dann halt nur die großen RTX nehmen.


----------



## rumpeLson (7. Januar 2019)

Ich habe gerade mal den Benchmark von Shadow of the Tomb Raider mit und ohne HBCC (12362) getestet und dabei mittels Afterburner die Frametimes gemessen (alle 100ms).  
Mit HBCC fallen die Ergebnisse reproduzierbar (minimal) höher aus als aus.
Zwecks größerer Genauigkeit werde ich die Messungen zeitnah noch einmal mit OCAT durchführen.


----------



## RX480 (7. Januar 2019)

Manchmal ist  auch die Größe vom HBCCwichtig. Falls net zuviel Umstände nochmal mit 16GB schauen.
Früher hat CB bei den Game-Reviews auch immer die optimale Größe vom HBCC getestet.

btw.
Gerade beim 2060-Review wurde nochmal das Streamen und weniger Details darstellen angesprochen.
Weiss ja net ob sich sowas auch bei Vega bemerkbar macht.
Soll heissen das mit HBCC evtl. etwas mehr Shaderlast da ist.
(Watt ?)


----------



## rumpeLson (7. Januar 2019)

Hier dann noch einmal die neue Messung: HBCC off - 12632 - 16010.
Frametimes wurden diesmal mit OCAT ermittelt. Die Ergebnisse schwanken wirklich nur im Rahmen der Messungenauigkeit und auch die Frametimes lassen im Benchmark (!) nicht darauf schließen, dass HBCC bei SOTTR großen Einfluss hat.


----------



## ADG.Prince (7. Januar 2019)

Serenity1904 schrieb:


> Achso verstehe  Sie ist einfach nicht ausgelastet und braucht gar nicht so viel Speicher in dem Moment.
> 
> Ich versuch es nachher mal, vielen Dank



Ich spiele viel WoT, da verhält sich der Takt identisch, 800 MHz und nicht weiter.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Januar 2019)

rumpeLson schrieb:


> Hier dann noch einmal die neue Messung: HBCC off - 12632 - 16010.
> Frametimes wurden diesmal mit OCAT ermittelt. Die Ergebnisse schwanken wirklich nur im Rahmen der Messungenauigkeit und auch die Frametimes lassen im Benchmark (!) nicht darauf schließen, dass HBCC bei SOTTR großen Einfluss hat.



Danek für die Tests, das war was ich gesucht hatte. Was nutzt du für Arbeitsspeicher.


----------



## rumpeLson (7. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Danek für die Tests, das war was ich gesucht hatte. Was nutzt du für Arbeitsspeicher.


16GB 3000er Dualrank RAM mit Hynix A-Die auf 2866-Mhz mit optimierten Timings + Subtimings


----------



## Gurdi (7. Januar 2019)

Super, Danke.Leider nicht das erhoffte Ergebnis. In Jurassic World arbeitet der HBCC wirlich sehr überzeugend, wenn ich die Tage mal etwas mehr Zeit habe benche ich das mal. Muss noch nach einer repräsentativen Karten und Benchlauf schauen.


----------



## WOR-MAC (8. Januar 2019)

Tagchen zusammen, ich habe mal eine Frage zur RX Vega 64 und zwar zu dem RGB Header der hinten mit dran ist.
Wie kann ich den nutzen ?
Ich habe ein ganz normales RGB Verbindungskabel genommen und es an einen RGB Lüfter gesteckt um einfach mal zu testen ob es klappt, der RGB Lüfter Funktioniert mit dem selben Verbindungskabel an meinem Asus ROG Strix  Rampage 5 Edition 10 Board und ist auch über Asus Aura zu steuern, jedoch beim RGB Header von der Vega 64 kommt nichts die RGB LEDs vom Lüfter gehen nicht an.
Daher nun meine Frage ob ich irgend wie was Einstellen muss damit der Header überhaupt angeht oder sonst irgend wie was in der Art tun muss um ihn nutzen zu können ???

Danke schonmal für die Mühe.
Da ich Morgen früh raus muss gehe ich nun Pennen, also GN8 allerseits.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Januar 2019)

Was hast du denn für eine Karte? eine Strixx?


----------



## RX480 (8. Januar 2019)

Wer ne 56 unter Wasser setzen möchte, für 299€:
8GB PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon RX VEGA | Mindfactory.de


----------



## WhoRainZone (8. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wer ne 56 unter Wasser setzen möchte, für 299€:
> 8GB PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon RX VEGA | Mindfactory.de


Bei den Preisen die so langsam kommen hab ich schon das Jucken in den Fingern zu V56 CrossFire


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (8. Januar 2019)

Ich find CF leider *******^^ So viel Ärger für oft so wenig Gewinn.


----------



## RX480 (8. Januar 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Bei den Preisen die so langsam kommen hab ich schon das Jucken in den Fingern zu V56 CrossFire



Kommt halt auf Deine Games an. Bei nem einfachen Board musst Du dann auch noch auf die Bandbreite aufpassen.(kein MSAA 8x oder TAA)
(deswegen waren viele Reviews vollkommen daneben, als Einstieg mal bei Ralle schauen)
[Lesertest] AMD RX Vega 64 LC CrossFire
Oft reicht bei 4k in den Reviews der HBM-Takt net! Da unbedingt Hochziehen.

Bei meiner guten Lüftung brauch ich net mal h2o für Cf.
Läuft dann auch sparsam in 4k60fps. (empfehle aber nur inGame downsampling oder Supersampling; VSR ist Müll ;  und immer SMAA statt TAA)
In Games ist der Lüfter meistens<2000. Hätte ich net gedacht, das die DHE so gut geht. (deutlich besser als RX480)


----------



## Stern1710 (8. Januar 2019)

Bin seit gestern auch endlich überzeugter Veganer, eine Sapphire RX Vega56 Pulse ist es geworden. Bin bisher nach einigen Benchmarks und Witcher 3 bin ich durchaus schon begeistert, in Kombination mit Freesync und Frame Rate Limiter bleibt die Karte bei ~65 FPS schön kühl (die 60 Grad werden kaum geknackt) und die Performance ist bisher hervorragend. Werde aber auf jeden Fall noch forderndere Spiele heraussuchen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (8. Januar 2019)

Die Games sind mir egal 
Es ist eh nur ein haben wollen, da steht kein Sinn dahinter.

Ich müsste sowieso ein Nano-PCB benutzen, da ich mit Wakü unterwegs bin.
Auf dem untersten Slot könnte ich zwar eine "große" verbauen, die ist dann aber nur x4 angeschlossen, wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe. Außerdem siehts ******* aus


----------



## RX480 (8. Januar 2019)

Das mit den Slots muss net unbedingt schlecht sein, falls das Board genügend freie PCiE-Lanes zusätzlich zur CPU hat.
Bei mir steht auch nur 4x am Slot3/4 , den nehme ich als primär, so dass nur Eingangslanes  vom PCiE benötigt wird. Reicht für die 56 (bei 64LC sicher net).
(würde man nur mit TAA aushebeln, wenn Daten zw. den Grakas getauscht werden müssen)

Im GPU-Z zeigt es mir dadurch 2x 16fach auch im Test an. 
Funzt in Games ganz gut. (Benchmarks sind  i.d.R. sauberer programmiert, daher problemloser)

Das Umstecken des Monis besser erst später auf den Slot 3/4, weil Du sonst schlecht ins Bios oder ins Bootsmenü kommst.
Das wird weiterhin nur mit Slot 1 angezeigt.

btw. 
HabenMuss ist immer das Beste Argument. Wer viel arbeitet soll sich auch mal Was gönnen.


----------



## Rolk (8. Januar 2019)

Stern1710 schrieb:


> Bin seit gestern auch endlich überzeugter Veganer, eine Sapphire RX Vega56 Pulse ist es geworden. Bin bisher nach einigen Benchmarks und Witcher 3 bin ich durchaus schon begeistert, in Kombination mit Freesync und Frame Rate Limiter bleibt die Karte bei ~65 FPS schön kühl (die 60 Grad werden kaum geknackt) und die Performance ist bisher hervorragend. Werde aber auf jeden Fall noch forderndere Spiele heraussuchen.



Das spiele ich auch gerade auf meiner RX56 Pulse. UHD, Ultra Grafik-Preset, lediglich die Schatten um eine Stufe reduziert und natürlich Hairworks abgeschaltet mit Frame Rate Target Controll auf 40 fps gecapt, innerhalb der  Freesyncrange. Läuft wunderbar mit Controllersteuerung und die Karte ist nur selten am Anschlag.


----------



## Stern1710 (8. Januar 2019)

Rolk schrieb:


> Das spiele ich auch gerade auf meiner RX56 Pulse. UHD, Ultra Grafik-Preset, lediglich die Schatten um eine Stufe reduziert und natürlich Hairworks abgeschaltet mit Frame Rate Target Controll auf 40 fps gecapt, innerhalb der  Freesyncrange. Läuft wunderbar mit Controllersteuerung und die Karte ist nur selten am Anschlag.


Bin auf FHD unterwegs, hab aber eben alles außer Hairworks auf das Maximum gestellt. Meine Range geht von 45-72 Herzt und ich nehme leider 65 als flüssiger als 55 FPS war, weshalb ich doch gerne etwas höher spiele. Um sowas wie Undervolting habe mich mir derzeit noch gar keine Gedanken gemacht, wäre aber noch was, dass ich auskosten könnte.


----------



## Rolk (8. Januar 2019)

Das ist der Vorteil^^ der etwas trägeren Controllersteuerung. Damit brauche ich bei so langsamen Spielen keine hohen fps, überhaupt wenn freesync greift.


----------



## SchinderHans (8. Januar 2019)

was sagt ihr denn zu dem Powercolor Vega 56 Angebot für 299? 
Ich bin mit den anderen Modellen immer überfordert und kann mich nicht entscheiden... Der Preis sagt mir sehr zu, 300 sind meine Grenze! Ist die Powercolor wirklich soviel schlechter als die anderen Modelle? Habe keine Vergleiche ergooglen können, wäre cool wenn ihr mir da weiterhelfen könntet... Falls es nur an der Lautstärke signifikante Unterschiede geben sollte, damit kann ich leben...

Aktuell noch eine Gigabyte r9 280 3GB


----------



## Downsampler (8. Januar 2019)

Die Referenzkarten sind alle gleich, da wird bloß ein je nach Anbieter ein anderer Aufkleber auf den Lüfter geklebt und in einen andersfarbigen Karton verpackt.

Welche Netzteil hast du verbaut?


----------



## MfDoom (8. Januar 2019)

der Referenzlüfter wird nicht umsonst "Fön" genannt, würde ich mir ohne Umbau nicht antun.


----------



## WhoRainZone (8. Januar 2019)

Es ist ein normales Ref Design.
Wenn dir Lautstärke wirklich nichts ausmacht, kannst die nehmen. Man bekommt sie anscheinend auch "angenehm" leise 
Ich würde aber eher noch 25€ drauflegen und die Gigabyte ausm Mindstar nehmen


----------



## Gurdi (8. Januar 2019)

MfDoom schrieb:


> der Referenzlüfter wird nicht umsonst "Fön" genannt, würde ich mir ohne Umbau nicht antun.



Die 56er bekommt man noch ganz gut in den Griff mit etwas KnowHow.


----------



## panthex (8. Januar 2019)

Wasskerkühler drauf, 64 LC Bios flashen und Gas geben.
Wenn ich nicht schon bedient wäre, würde ich definitiv zuschlagen. Ich überlege sogar trotzdem noch.
Allerdings siegt dann doch die Vernunft und ich warte mal ab was Vega2 und Navi werden.


----------



## SchinderHans (8. Januar 2019)

das klingt doch gut, werde mich sobald sie da ist ins undervolten, Lüfterkurven erstellen etc pp einlesen, das bisschen Feintuning macht mir persönlich nix aus! 
Bios flashen werde ich mich auch noch informieren müssen, soll wohl nicht mit allen Vega 56 gehen (speicherhersteller abhängig?)?
Ja das mit der Lautstärke werde ich dann sehen  bei dem Lüfterwechsel bei grafikkarten hab ich ehrlich gesagt etwas schiss...

Habe ein Coolermaster g500 Netzteil, i5 4690, 1hdd 1 ssd...


----------



## Gurdi (8. Januar 2019)

SchinderHans schrieb:


> das klingt doch gut, werde mich sobald sie da ist ins undervolten, Lüfterkurven erstellen etc pp einlesen, das bisschen Feintuning macht mir persönlich nix aus!
> Bios flashen werde ich mich auch noch informieren müssen, soll wohl nicht mit allen Vega 56 gehen (speicherhersteller abhängig?)?
> Ja das mit der Lautstärke werde ich dann sehen  bei dem Lüfterwechsel bei grafikkarten hab ich ehrlich gesagt etwas schiss...
> 
> Habe ein Coolermaster g500 Netzteil, i5 4690, 1hdd 1 ssd...



Du kaufst ne Ref, die haben immer Samsung und lassen sich rauf und runter flashen mit Dual Bios in Windows via Ati Flash. Leichter gehts nicht.


----------



## Downsampler (8. Januar 2019)

SchinderHans schrieb:


> das klingt doch gut, werde mich sobald sie da ist ins undervolten, Lüfterkurven erstellen etc pp einlesen, das bisschen Feintuning macht mir persönlich nix aus!
> Bios flashen werde ich mich auch noch informieren müssen, soll wohl nicht mit allen Vega 56 gehen (speicherhersteller abhängig?)?
> Ja das mit der Lautstärke werde ich dann sehen  bei dem Lüfterwechsel bei grafikkarten hab ich ehrlich gesagt etwas schiss...
> 
> Habe ein Coolermaster g500 Netzteil, i5 4690, 1hdd 1 ssd...



Also wenn du im vorhinein Angst hast, daß dir der Lüfter zu laut ist, dann nimm doch eine Red Dragon oder eine Pulse für 359,-.

Die haben für den Aufpreis einen ordentlichen Kühler verbaut und sind leise.


----------



## SchinderHans (8. Januar 2019)

ja, allerdings ist 300 mein maxium für ne graka, bin student und hab nicht viel mehr kohle zur Verfügung 
Meine alte ist auch nicht die leiseste gewesen


----------



## MfDoom (8. Januar 2019)

Dann würde ich sie nehmen 

Musst halt mit Kopfhörern spielen


----------



## SchinderHans (8. Januar 2019)

jungs macht mir keine angst... xD


----------



## Rolk (8. Januar 2019)

SchinderHans schrieb:


> Aktuell noch eine Gigabyte r9 280 3GB



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere war das auch kein Leisetreter. Mit der Generation fing bei AMD die Krankheit an, Werkseitig viel zu hohe Spannungen anzulegen. Mit einer optimierten Referenz RX56 wirst du vermutlich klar kommen, sofern du dich bei der Lautstärke nicht deutlich verbessern willst.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Januar 2019)

Ein Kollege von mir ist auch Student, der hatte nen Termi und ne CPU Kühler mit nem Trichter. Die nun verbaute Giga 56 ist für den Super Silent.
Die Ref. lässt sich dagegen ohne Probleme ertragen, vor allem die 56er brauch man nur etwas undervolten und kommt dann auf 2200 Umdrehungen wenn die Gehäusekühlung passt.


----------



## SchinderHans (8. Januar 2019)

denke auch! Lieben dank


----------



## drstoecker (8. Januar 2019)

SchinderHans schrieb:


> ja, allerdings ist 300 mein maxium für ne graka, bin student und hab nicht viel mehr kohle zur Verfügung
> Meine alte ist auch nicht die leiseste gewesen


Die 3 Games lassen sich für rund 35€ das Stück verkaufen. Außerdem gibt es so eine bastellösung (lufttunnel)womit man die Luftzufuhr verbessern kann.


----------



## takan (8. Januar 2019)

wer von euch hat probleme mit den vega 64?
vom werk aus ist die lüfterkurve viel zu beschiessen eingestellt und der pc schaltet sich ab.

meine nitro+ von sapphire ist fürn arsch. wenn ich die lüfter nicht bei 60% mind. laufen lasse stürzt das teil bei games ab.
überlege ob ich das teil zu mindfactory zurückschicke und mir ne rtx 2080 hole. 
hbm hat ja sogut wie kein vorteil zurzeit.

dann die treiber. 
ich hatte ne hd4870, dann eine r9 290.
die jetzigen treiber sind katastrophe. 
chill von haus aus an - wozu kauf ich mir eine teure karte, dass sie von haus aus sich runtertaktet und co?
treiber installiert, neuste von der amd seite. 18.12.3.
dann meckert der treiber rum eine version ist verfügbar.
passt auf jetzt kommt der kracher, 18.12.2 ist verfügbar.
spaßes halber system neu aufgesezt und die 18.12.2 installiert, vllt stürzt mein system dann nicht ab. pustekuchen, das gleiche. 
wenn die neue generation von amd nicht mit der 2080 ti mithalten kann. ade amd, du gehst pleite und wirst aufgekauft. 
frag mich nicht wie viele jahre jetzt schon amd gegenüber nvidia zurückhängt. 
gcn? fürn arsch, toll kann jetzt uralte grafikkarten imemr mit einem neuen treiber beglücken und vllt gewinnt dann die perfomance. 
rebanchmarks von alten grafikkarten? keine gefunden, sind wohl immer noch zu langsam und software optimierungen sind wohl nicht vorhanden.
ich hab jahrelang amd verteidigt, aber ich hab die schnauze voll mittlerweile.
zum glück ist gsync jetzt tot und ich kann jeden freesync monitor per geforce ansteuern. danke nvidia.

macht mal spaßes halber gpu-z auf, stellt gpu olny power draf auf auf "show highest settings" und zockt.
werte jenseits von sonst was. die sind zu blöd grafikkarten zu bauen, sorry amd, du hattest deine chance.


----------



## Rallyesport (8. Januar 2019)

Das ist mitunter die beste Karte die man als Vega kaufen kann,
entweder ist dein Netzteil zu beschissen, oder die Gehäusekühlung, ganz als letztes würde ich einen Produktionsfehler vermuten.
Ich kann meine Vega auf 300W prügeln ohne Absturz...
Und das ist ne Referenz...


----------



## Lighting-Designer (8. Januar 2019)

Welches Netzteil und welcher Treiber?


----------



## Gurdi (8. Januar 2019)

Klingt nach nem HotSpot Problem nei der Nitro. Karte einschicken und fertig. Im Treiber einfach die Benachrichtigungen deaktivieren, dann nervt er nicht mit dem Bug.
Wobei das jetzt kein Bug ist der einen sonderlich aufregen sollte.

Chill kannst dir doch einfach passen einstellen, ansonsten global aus. Runtertakten tut die Karte dann auch nur wenn keine Eingabe erfolgt.


----------



## drstoecker (8. Januar 2019)

takan schrieb:


> wer von euch hat probleme mit den vega 64?
> vom werk aus ist die lüfterkurve viel zu beschiessen eingestellt und der pc schaltet sich ab.
> 
> meine nitro+ von sapphire ist fürn arsch. wenn ich die lüfter nicht bei 60% mind. laufen lasse stürzt das teil bei games ab.
> ...



naja, die probleme hören sich eher nach netzteil an und ja du hast zwar ein bq dpp11 aber es gibt häufig probleme mit bequiet, deshalb kaufe ich keins mehr. mit der treiberversion das ist ein kleiner bug der nicht weh tut. auch ist bekannt zumindest bisher das amd keine gamer karte für den high-end bereich bringt sondern mit navi lediglich die oberklasse neu besetzen möchte, leistung soll angeblich bis hin zur 1080ti hinreichen. hast du die karte über 2 getrennte 12v leitungen angeschlossen? evtl. ein anderes netzteil zum testen daß


----------



## Rallyesport (8. Januar 2019)

Nach der Aktualisierung frage ich mich ernsthaft, hat der überhaupt ne Vega oder ist es mal wieder der übliche alles ******* ich hab stronk GeForce?


----------



## RX480 (8. Januar 2019)

Je nach Gehäuse würde ich ne 56-Ref. stark UV. Bei mir 2x die Powercolor , 2017 gekauft.(ungeflashed Bios 2 reicht aus für 1440p)
Bei schlechter Lüftung nur bis avg. VDDC=0,89..0,9V einstellen. reicht  für GPU-Takt = 1400+.
Man sollte sich soundso einen Satz gute Gehäuselüfter zum kleinen Preis gönnen:
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B07HC7P3HJ?ref=em_1p_1_ti&ref_=pe_4623261_346938601

P5+6+7+HBM-Takt austesten. Mal von meinem besseren Chip die Einstellungen als Bsp.
(für WhoRainzone, stelle beide Chips separat unterschiedlich ein)


----------



## RX480 (8. Januar 2019)

btw.
Die 64 Strixx ist immer noch mit 35€ Cashback + 3x Games.
449-35=414€, net schlecht.  1x ungewolltes Game verkaufen und man ist unter 400 Tacken.
8GB Asus Radeon RX Vega 64 ROG Strix OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de


----------



## takan (8. Januar 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> naja, die probleme hören sich eher nach netzteil an und ja du hast zwar ein bq dpp11 aber es gibt häufig probleme mit bequiet, deshalb kaufe ich keins mehr. mit der treiberversion das ist ein kleiner bug der nicht weh tut. auch ist bekannt zumindest bisher das amd keine gamer karte für den high-end bereich bringt sondern mit navi lediglich die oberklasse neu besetzen möchte, leistung soll angeblich bis hin zur 1080ti hinreichen. hast du die karte über 2 getrennte 12v leitungen angeschlossen? evtl. ein anderes netzteil zum testen daß



es ist und bleibt ein temperatur problem.
ich hab bequiet schon letztes jahr geschrieben und die meinten, es wäre ein software problem. 
nach einer überlastung schaltet sich der pc sich nicht wieder automatisch ein. 
und das teil hab ich auf zwei rails angeschlossen....
ich hab auch schon 349w aus dem netzteil gezogen ohne, dass es sich ausgeschaltet hat.
wie gesagt, ich kann keine vrm auslesen und ich denke, daran liegt es.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (8. Januar 2019)

takan schrieb:


> es ist und bleibt ein temperatur problem.
> ich hab bequiet schon letztes jahr geschrieben und die meinten, es wäre ein software problem.
> nach einer überlastung schaltet sich der pc sich nicht wieder automatisch ein.
> und das teil hab ich auf zwei rails angeschlossen....
> ...



Schon mal umgetauscht?


----------



## Stern1710 (8. Januar 2019)

Hat Asus nicht zudem eine CashBack Aktion am Laufen?


----------



## DerLachs (8. Januar 2019)

Bei meiner Pulse 56 kann ich die VRM Temperaturen auch nicht auslesen und meine Karte läuft perfekt.


----------



## takan (8. Januar 2019)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Schon mal umgetauscht?


jo morgen schick ich die vega zurück zu mindfactory. ich such mir dann warscheinlich ne rtx aus.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (8. Januar 2019)

takan schrieb:


> jo morgen schick ich die vega zurück zu mindfactory. ich such mir dann warscheinlich ne rtx aus.



Naja, dann viel Spaß mit der^^


----------



## RX480 (8. Januar 2019)

takan ist ein Musterbsp. für Unverhältnis zw. CPU- und GPU-Kühlung. Was so sein Hauptproblem war.
Er hat die warme Luft net rausgekriegt.

Eigentlich net sinnvoll die 100W-CPU am 360er Loop und die 300W-GPU als Miefquirl ohne ausreichende Gehäuselüftung.
Man sollte sich doch mehr Gedanken bei der Syszusammenstellung machen.
(nach Adam Riese 3x mehr Aufwand für die Graka treiben)

Wenn kein Platz für Lüfter ist dann vorzugsweise AiO für die Graka. (LC ist leider out)
Aber für die 2080 gibt es eine interessante Seahawk-AiO:
[H]ardOCP: MSI Sea Hawk RTX 2080 Overclocking


----------



## drstoecker (8. Januar 2019)

takan schrieb:


> jo morgen schick ich die vega zurück zu mindfactory. ich such mir dann warscheinlich ne rtx aus.


Falls du Games erhalten hast musst du die glaube auch zurückgeben wenn du die Karte verechnen lässt.


----------



## takan (8. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> takan ist ein Musterbsp. für Unverhältnis zw. CPU- und GPU-Kühlung. Was so sein Hauptproblem war.
> Er hat die warme Luft net rausgekriegt.
> 
> Eigentlich net sinnvoll die 100W-CPU am 360er Loop und die 300W-GPU als Miefquirl ohne ausreichende Gehäuselüftung.
> ...



jo dem stimm ich zu, ich stopfe alle eingänge vom gehäuse zu und schalte sämtliche gehäuse lüfter aus.

ne im ernst, hab lang genug getestet mit einem offenen gehäuse.


----------



## RX480 (8. Januar 2019)

Ich wollte eigentlich nur sagen, manchmal besser für die CPU nur nen 240er nehmen, damit mehr Platz für GPU-Lüfter da ist.
Kommt halt ganz aufs Gehäuse an. 
Vllt. kannst Du sogar mal einen gemeinsamen Loop mit 2x Pumpen ins Auge fassen. Hatte erst kürzlich Jemand in der Planung.

btw.
2x 240er könnte man ja bei Neusystem gut unterbringen.


----------



## takan (8. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich nur sagen, manchmal besser für die CPU nur nen 240er nehmen, damit mehr Platz für GPU-Lüfter da ist.
> Kommt halt ganz aufs Gehäuse an.
> Vllt. kannst Du sogar mal einen gemeinsamen Loop mit 2x Pumpen ins Auge fassen. Hatte erst kürzlich Jemand in der Planung.
> 
> ...



wo nimmt den ein 360er gegenüber einem 240er dem gpu-lüfter seinen platz weg?

meinst du eine wassergekühlte gpu?


----------



## RX480 (8. Januar 2019)

Wenn Du z.Bsp. in der Front nen 240er oben+mitte hast, bleibt unten Platz für nen NF12x25.
Das bringt schon mal ganz schön viel Frischluft in Richtung GPU, falls man ne DHE hat.(wie bei der Seahawk-AiO)
Die AiO von der GPU kannst Du ja wahlweise beliebig anordnen.
Es muss halt nur auch noch irgendwo mit Guten Lüftern Frischluft rein.


----------



## takan (8. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wenn Du z.Bsp. in der Front nen 240er oben+mitte hast, bleibt unten Platz für nen NF12x25.
> Das bringt schon mal ganz schön viel Frischluft in Richtung GPU, falls man ne DHE hat.(wie bei der Seahawk-AiO)
> Die AiO von der GPU kannst Du ja wahlweise beliebig anordnen.
> Es muss halt nur auch noch irgendwo mit Guten Lüftern Frischluft rein.


aso, dann macht es doch mehr sinn ein gutes gehäuse zu kaufen.

@vega topic
ich verstehe es einfach nicht.
wenn ich ausgewogen im treiber habe, also default/stock. dann schaltet sich der pc irgendwann mal ab, manchmal schneller manchmal langsam.
wenn ich nun powertarget auf +50% kloppe, läuft es auch stabil.
gpu zieht ordenlich, hbm taktet sich runter wegen dem begrenzten budget und die temps gehen.
wenn ich nun aber auf ausgewogen mal länger zocke, irgendwann schaltet der sich aus, obwohl das teil relativ kühl ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (8. Januar 2019)

Jo,
ein Gutes Gehäuse ist Was fürs Leben.

Zwecks Abschalten mit "Ausgewogen"-Profil, das kann bei schlechten Chips vorkommen.
Einer bei mir ist auch net so prall.

Empfehle soundso ein ordentliches UV-Profil.
Hier mal von Cydras: (HBM-Takt mit 1040 und dann höher testen)


----------



## takan (9. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Jo,
> ein Gutes Gehäuse ist Was fürs Leben.
> 
> Zwecks Abschalten mit "Ausgewogen"-Profil, das kann bei schlechten Chips vorkommen.
> ...



schlechter chip *hust* testen die die karten nicht bzw. überhaupt? selektiert die da pi mal daumen? oder würfeln die?

ne im ernst, ich raffe es einfach nicht. sollte ich paar treiber versionen zurückgehen?
die einzigen "fehlermeldungen" tauchen im eventlog unter windoof aus, aber die sind so ziemlich nichts sagend.


Spoiler



Protokollname: System
Quelle:        Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
Datum:         08.01.2019 14:50:25
Ereignis-ID:   41
Aufgabenkategorie63)
Ebene:         Kritisch
Schlüsselwörter70368744177664),(2)
Benutzer:      SYSTEM
Computer:      DESKTOP-4NFNI56
Beschreibung:
Das System wurde neu gestartet, ohne dass es zuvor ordnungsgemäß heruntergefahren wurde. Dieser Fehler kann auftreten, wenn das System nicht mehr reagiert hat oder abgestürzt ist oder die Stromzufuhr unerwartet unterbrochen wurde.
Ereignis-XML:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power" Guid="{331c3b3a-2005-44c2-ac5e-77220c37d6b4}" />
    <EventID>41</EventID>
    <Version>6</Version>
    <Level>1</Level>
    <Task>63</Task>
    <Opcode>0</Opcode>
    <Keywords>0x8000400000000002</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2019-01-08T13:50:25.549839000Z" />
    <EventRecordID>3206</EventRecordID>
    <Correlation />
    <Execution ProcessID="4" ThreadID="8" />
    <Channel>System</Channel>
    <Computer>DESKTOP-4NFNI56</Computer>
    <Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data Name="BugcheckCode">0</Data>
    <Data Name="BugcheckParameter1">0x0</Data>
    <Data Name="BugcheckParameter2">0x0</Data>
    <Data Name="BugcheckParameter3">0x0</Data>
    <Data Name="BugcheckParameter4">0x0</Data>
    <Data Name="SleepInProgress">0</Data>
    <Data Name="PowerButtonTimestamp">0</Data>
    <Data Name="BootAppStatus">0</Data>
    <Data Name="Checkpoint">0</Data>
    <Data Name="ConnectedStandbyInProgress">false</Data>
    <Data Name="SystemSleepTransitionsToOn">0</Data>
    <Data Name="CsEntryScenarioInstanceId">0</Data>
    <Data Name="BugcheckInfoFromEFI">false</Data>
    <Data Name="CheckpointStatus">0</Data>
  </EventData>
</Event>





Spoiler



Protokollname: System
Quelle:        Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
Datum:         08.01.2019 07:11:30
Ereignis-ID:   41
Aufgabenkategorie63)
Ebene:         Kritisch
Schlüsselwörter70368744177664),(2)
Benutzer:      SYSTEM
Computer:      DESKTOP-4NFNI56
Beschreibung:
Das System wurde neu gestartet, ohne dass es zuvor ordnungsgemäß heruntergefahren wurde. Dieser Fehler kann auftreten, wenn das System nicht mehr reagiert hat oder abgestürzt ist oder die Stromzufuhr unerwartet unterbrochen wurde.
Ereignis-XML:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power" Guid="{331c3b3a-2005-44c2-ac5e-77220c37d6b4}" />
    <EventID>41</EventID>
    <Version>6</Version>
    <Level>1</Level>
    <Task>63</Task>
    <Opcode>0</Opcode>
    <Keywords>0x8000400000000002</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2019-01-08T06:11:30.585659500Z" />
    <EventRecordID>2909</EventRecordID>
    <Correlation />
    <Execution ProcessID="4" ThreadID="8" />
    <Channel>System</Channel>
    <Computer>DESKTOP-4NFNI56</Computer>
    <Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data Name="BugcheckCode">0</Data>
    <Data Name="BugcheckParameter1">0x0</Data>
    <Data Name="BugcheckParameter2">0x0</Data>
    <Data Name="BugcheckParameter3">0x0</Data>
    <Data Name="BugcheckParameter4">0x0</Data>
    <Data Name="SleepInProgress">0</Data>
    <Data Name="PowerButtonTimestamp">0</Data>
    <Data Name="BootAppStatus">0</Data>
    <Data Name="Checkpoint">41</Data>
    <Data Name="ConnectedStandbyInProgress">false</Data>
    <Data Name="SystemSleepTransitionsToOn">1</Data>
    <Data Name="CsEntryScenarioInstanceId">0</Data>
    <Data Name="BugcheckInfoFromEFI">false</Data>
    <Data Name="CheckpointStatus">0</Data>
  </EventData>
</Event>


----------



## RX480 (9. Januar 2019)

Net soviel Meckern, einfach mal Probieren.
Vorsichthalber kannst Du ja noch P6 1532 und P7 1602..1592 setzen, falls Dein Chip schlechter als Der von Cydras ist.

btw.
Abschalten kann auch am NT liegen oder wenn es tatsächlich zu warm wird.
Sei doch froh, das die Schutzfunktionen funzen.

edit:
Schön, das Du im UV-Thread Dich mit den Settings von Shadow anfreunden konntest.
Musst jetzt halt nur noch schauen, ob es 24/7 net zu warm wird.


----------



## takan (9. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Net soviel Meckern, einfach mal Probieren.
> Vorsichthalber kannst Du ja noch P6 1532 und P7 1602..1592 setzen, falls Dein Chip schlechter als Der von Cydras ist.
> 
> btw.
> ...



also firestrike läuft stabil.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...king-undervolting-thread-214.html#post9672654
hab seine settings exact genau genommen.
der delied die mate kam heute, glaube wenn ich meiner cpu noch ein wenig mehr takt gebe und etwas finetuning betreibe ist mein system im grafikscore besser als sein system. nur hab ich kein 9900k


----------



## RX480 (9. Januar 2019)

Ansonsten würde ich an Deiner Stelle wie bei Gurdi noch nen kleinen Lüfter hinten neben die Graka packen.
Das der 360er von der CPU die Front blockiert und damit net viel Luft reinlässt ist sicher ein Problem.
Würde ich auf Jeden Fall mit höherer Lüfterdrehzahl laufen lassen.
Oder/und Du ersetzt die sinnlose Glasscheibe durch Plexiglas oder Blech und installierst 1..2 Seitenlüfter.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Januar 2019)

takan schrieb:


> also firestrike läuft stabil.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...king-undervolting-thread-214.html#post9672654
> hab seine settings exact genau genommen.
> der delied die mate kam heute, glaube wenn ich meiner cpu noch ein wenig mehr takt gebe und etwas finetuning betreibe ist mein system im grafikscore besser als sein system. nur hab ich kein 9900k



Deine GPU hat eigentlich Top Werte im Grunde. Dein Netzteil mag offenbar die Lastwechsel nicht, dabei ist nicht der eigentlich Power Drwa das problem bei deinem Dark Power sondern die Stützzeit. Ich vermute der Moment wo es bei dir klick macht  ist ein extremer Lastwechsel quasi von 100 auf 0 und dann wieder auf hundert. Dabei legt die Karte @Stock kurz die 1,2V an die auf P7 liegen wärend zeitgleich dein Prozessor noch die Arbeit wieder aufnimmt aufnimmt durch den Lastwechsel. Das DarkPower 650Watt ist schon mal auffällig geworden hier mit dem Umstand.

Lösung. Entschärfe einfach die Powerstates etwas, 1,2V sind eh absolut sinnfrei was AMD da anlegen will auf P7.


----------



## RX480 (9. Januar 2019)

Gabs da net nen Bericht, das besonders eine Kombi Graka-Hersteller XYZ + dark-NT net so gut miteinander konnte ?
War damals auffällig, das bequiet Das auch von sich aus bestätigt hat.

Damit der MultiRailModus greift unbedingt an PCiE 1+3 anschliessen.
Auf keinen Fall Y-Kabel verwenden!


----------



## EyRaptor (9. Januar 2019)

Hm, mir ist in meiner kurzen Zeit mit Vega und BeQuiet Netzteilen nichts negatives aufgefallen.
Hatte meine Vega für an einem Dark Power Pro 11 1000W (an einer Rail) und einem Straight Power 10 600W (zwei Rails) laufen.

Außerdem bin ich bei der Mindstar 300€ Vega 56 gerade am überlegen ...
Eigentlich hätte ich schon gerne Samsung HBM ... und ne 64er ... und ne Liquid, aber dann ist da der Preis.
ahhhhh, es macht mich verrückt.


----------



## RX480 (9. Januar 2019)

Die Powercolor hat ja Samsung und lässt sich flashen. Dann 1..2 Games verkaufen und Eiswolf anschaffen.

Falls Du auf Eiswolf gehst hilft Dir evtl. drStoecker oder Gurdi beim Zusammenbau.
Da mal ne Kiste Pils sollte doch helfen.


----------



## panthex (9. Januar 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Außerdem bin ich bei der Mindstar 300€ Vega 56 gerade am überlegen ...



Erstmal den heutigen Abend abwarten


----------



## EyRaptor (9. Januar 2019)

Hat die wirklich sicher Samsung Hbm? 
Wenn ja, dann kaufe ich die und mache ein Vega LC Bios für meine OC tests drauf.
Ich hab ja schon einen guten Heatkiller Fullcover Wasserblock von meiner alten Vega, also sollte Kühlung kein Problem werden.



panthex schrieb:


> Erstmal den heutigen Abend abwarten


Es ist mir komplett egal was heute Abend gezeigt wird. (also nicht sprichwörtlich, aber im bezug zu meiner Vega Kaufabsicht).
Vega (bis jetzt) ist die einzige GPU Architektur von AMD, von der ich aktuell keine (funktionierende) Karte in meiner Sammlung hab.
Wenn AMD heute Abend was neues im GPU-Bereich vorstellt, dann kauf ich mir das aber auch früher oder später.


----------



## RX480 (9. Januar 2019)

panthex schrieb:


> Erstmal den heutigen Abend abwarten



Wird heute Navi vorgestellt ?
Dauert dann garantiert noch ewig bis zur Ladentheke.

Oder spekulierst Du auf fallende Preise ?
Die 299,-+3xGames sind doch schon Selbstkosten.


----------



## RX480 (9. Januar 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Hat die wirklich sicher Samsung Hbm?
> Wenn ja, dann kaufe ich die und mache ein Vega LC Bios für meine OC tests drauf.
> Ich hab ja schon einen guten Heatkiller Fullcover Wasserblock von meiner alten Vega, also sollte Kühlung kein Problem werden.



Jo, mit Custom-Loop geht irre Was ab. Schau mal in den Luxx, was Kintaro so schafft.
Der hatte seine 56 schon mal auf 450W, crazy.


----------



## panthex (9. Januar 2019)

18:00 Uhr beginnt der LiveStream der AMD Präsentation auf der CES.
YouTube

Dann hoffentlich mit Vorstellung von Ryzen 3000, Navi, Vega Refresh und EPYC Rome.
Ich erwarte aber nicht zu viel, aber vielleicht kommt ja doch die ganz große Mieze aus dem Sack.



RX480 schrieb:


> Jo, mit Custom-Loop geht irre Was ab. Schau mal in den Luxx, was Kintaro so schafft.
> Der hatte seine 56 schon mal auf 450W, crazy.


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ocking-undervolting-thread-4.html#post9019381
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ocking-undervolting-thread-3.html#post9018656

Ich hatte vor fast 1,5 Jahren auch meine Vega 56 hochgeprügelt. War damals 10% schneller als meine 1080 SeaHawk auf 2 GHz.
Aus heutiger Treibersicht ist sicherlich noch mehr drin als die 25k im FireStrike.

1750/1100MHz bin ich damals gefahren. Stromverbrauch bei gut 400 Watt und powerlimitiert, trotz LC-Bios.


----------



## WhoRainZone (9. Januar 2019)

Heute Abend um 18 Uhr Stream von der AMD Keynote auf der CES.

Möglicherweise wird da über Navi gequatscht...

Fast am interessantesten finde ich den Ryzen 5 3600G (falls er kommt) mit 1280 Navi-Shadern 
Zumindest steht er so in den Adored TV Leaks.
Schlagen kann das nur der R5 3600, für unter 200€ 8c16t mit 4,4GHz Boost und 65W TDP.
Lässt sich bestimmt auf 5 GHz Allcore hochziehen 

EDIT:
Panthex war schneller


----------



## WhoRainZone (9. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Jo, mit Custom-Loop geht irre Was ab. Schau mal in den Luxx, was Kintaro so schafft.
> Der hatte seine 56 schon mal auf 450W, crazy.


Ich hatte meine per Powermod mal auf ~350W, aber nur für nen Bench...
Ich traue den VRMs der Nano da nicht so ganz
Da ich aber seit release des neuen Treibers nicht mehr auf Platz 1 im Firestrike in der Kombi RX56 & R5 1600 bin, muss ich da die Woche nochmal ran...


----------



## Schaffe89 (9. Januar 2019)

panthex schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor fast 1,5 Jahren auch meine Vega 56 hochgeprügelt. War damals 10% schneller als meine 1080 SeaHawk auf 2 GHz.



In welchem Benchmark denn? Forza?


----------



## WhoRainZone (9. Januar 2019)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> In welchem Benchmark denn? Forza?


Hättest du die Links angeklickt, wüsstest du das 
Im Superposition.

@Panthex
Habe hier mal deinen Top FS mit meinem in den Vergleich geschoben: 
Result

Ich denke, wir sehen hier die Treiberverbesserungen die in der Zeit vorgenommen wurden.

Meine 56er ist ungeflashed nur mit Powermod.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (9. Januar 2019)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> In welchem Benchmark denn? Forza?



Unlimited Power: Beating the RTX 2070 with Vega 56 Mods | GamersNexus - Gaming PC Builds & Hardware Benchmarks

Bei 1700MHz + kommt man mit ner Vega 56 in die Bereiche. Wenn seine Karte jetzt noch etwas besser in der Sillicon-Lottery gepunkted hat kommt er schon weit hoch. 1750Core/1100HBM2 ist schon mehr als die Karte von GN macht. Aber GNs zahlen zählen ja natürlich nicht.

Dass das nicht pauschal in jedem Spiel geht sollte klar sein.


----------



## drstoecker (9. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Die Powercolor hat ja Samsung und lässt sich flashen. Dann 1..2 Games verkaufen und Eiswolf anschaffen.
> 
> Falls Du auf Eiswolf gehst hilft Dir evtl. drStoecker oder Gurdi beim Zusammenbau.
> Da mal ne Kiste Pils sollte doch helfen.


Ja eiswolf ist glaube ich mitlerweile nirgends mehr lieferbar, evtl. Eol? Aber ein gpx kühler + Extensions mit der Kombi aus eisbaer funktioniert auch sehr gut.
hatten dem @rally auch per videoschaltung Hilfestellung gegeben.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Januar 2019)

Wie lange dauert es bis man seine 3 games bekommt? Habe diese schon vor 3 Wochen beantragt [emoji849]

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. Januar 2019)

noch 3 Stunden

bin gespannt was Vega 2 nun wird

Vega 20 oder Navi XX


----------



## WhoRainZone (9. Januar 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert es bis man seine 3 games bekommt? Habe diese schon vor 3 Wochen beantragt [emoji849]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


Die sind ja noch nicht released 
Ich denke, den Code bekommt man bei Erscheinen des jew. Titels

BTW:
Auf Twitter hat AMD geschrieben, dass man einen Code aus dem Raise The Game Bundle bekommt, wenn man den Stream anschaut


----------



## panthex (9. Januar 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Hättest du die Links angeklickt, wüsstest du das
> Im Superposition.
> 
> @Panthex
> ...



Das ist Schaffe, der ist grün 
Ich sag ja, mit aktuellen Treibern geht bei gleichen Settings sicherlich mehr.

Wie schicken Die mir denn bitte einen Code zu, wenn ich auf YouTube den Stream verfolge? :o
Per YouTube-Nachricht?^^


----------



## WhoRainZone (9. Januar 2019)

panthex schrieb:


> Wie schicken Die mir denn bitte einen Code zu, wenn ich auf YouTube den Stream verfolge? :o
> Per YouTube-Nachricht?^^


Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung 
AMDGaming auf Twitter: "Tomorrow’s the big day at #CES2019! In-person attendees of @LisaSu’s keynote at the Venetian 9AM PT will get the latest AMD news, plus a free game code from our Raise the Game bundle. It’s a win-win.… https://t.co/9Tn5pO68lx"


----------



## Dudelll (9. Januar 2019)

Da steht doch das Personen die Vorort zuhören einen Key bekommen, nicht alle die YT anwerfen  *In-Person attendees*


----------



## panthex (9. Januar 2019)

Moment, ich muss mal schnell den Heli buchen xD


----------



## Schaffe89 (9. Januar 2019)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> [
> Bei 1700MHz + kommt man mit ner Vega 56 in die Bereiche.



Von schlagen seh ich da zwar nichts aber gut^^
Und eine 2 GHz 1080 mit Speicher OC dürfte schon noch 10% vor einer Stock 2070 liegen. 


Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Wenn seine Karte jetzt noch etwas besser in der Sillicon-Lottery gepunkted hat kommt er schon weit hoch.



Die Frage ist nur ob das auf Dauer so gesund für die 56er ist.


----------



## WhoRainZone (9. Januar 2019)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Da steht doch das Personen die Vorort zuhören einen Key bekommen, nicht alle die YT anwerfen  *In-Person attendees*



Hab ich wohl überlesen.. der Hype undso xD


----------



## Downsampler (9. Januar 2019)

Wieviele wohl da hingehen, nur um das Spiel zu bekommen?


----------



## Downsampler (9. Januar 2019)

panthex schrieb:


> Das ist Schaffe, der ist grün ...



Ne das ist Schaffe. Früher war er mal rot, jetzt grün. Ich glaube ja, der macht sich hier nur einen Spaß wegen ROT vs. GRÜN und so...


----------



## panthex (9. Januar 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Ne das ist Schaffe. Früher war er mal rot, jetzt grün. Ich glaube ja, der macht sich hier nur einen Spaß wegen ROT vs. GRÜN und so...



Vielleicht ne Rot-Grün-Schwäche?


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (9. Januar 2019)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Von schlagen seh ich da zwar nichts aber gut^^
> Und eine 2 GHz 1080 mit Speicher OC dürfte schon noch 10% vor einer Stock 2070 liegen.



Andere Benchmarks als bei Panthex.

Aber da du es vielleicht noch nicht gemerkt hast hier die Zusammenfassung:

1. Phantex hat sein Ergebnis verlinkt. Achau doch einfach nach.

2. Phantex hat seine Karte weiter gepusht als Steve. Phantex: 1750/1100. Steve 1710/950. Das ist schon nochmal ein Unterschied.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur ob das auf Dauer so gesund für die 56er ist.



Darum ging es nicht. Von daher ist es egal.


----------



## panthex (9. Januar 2019)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Darum ging es nicht. Von daher ist es egal.



Der 8auer hat übrigens mal ein Video zu der Spannungsversorgung der VEGA Referenz gemacht.
Er meinte, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, das wäre das Beste was er jemals auf einer Referenzkarte gesehen hat und das noch weitaus mehr Last möglich wäre. 
Von daher glaube ich gar nicht mal, dass der Karte das so viel ausmacht.
Viel entscheidender ist die Silicon Lottery, ob der Chip die Taktraten zu den gegebenen Spannungen überhaupt mit macht. 
Da die Spannungen schlichtweg über das Power Limit blockiert werden, kommt man ab einem bestimmten Punkt einfach nicht mehr weiter und dann ist's eben Glück wieviel Takt der Chip zur Höchstpannung mitmacht.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (9. Januar 2019)

panthex schrieb:


> ...



Cool dass du's aufgeführt hast, aber nachdem ich darauf nicht hinauswollte. (Sei mir nicht böse, aber passt grad zu gut xD)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Nur weil ich davon nur mäßig Ahnung hab und nicht viel zu sagen kann btw.)


----------



## drstoecker (9. Januar 2019)

panthex schrieb:


> Moment, ich muss mal schnell den Heli buchen xD


Ich will auch mit!


----------



## takan (9. Januar 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert es bis man seine 3 games bekommt? Habe diese schon vor 3 Wochen beantragt [emoji849]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk



Deinen Händler anschreiben, ich hab über MF bestellt und irgendwo hatten die da einen Button zum Code anfordern. Dann wird dir ein Code geschickt den du bei AMDrewards einlöst. Dann werden dir die drei Spiele angezeigt.


----------



## takan (9. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Gabs da net nen Bericht, das besonders eine Kombi Graka-Hersteller XYZ + dark-NT net so gut miteinander konnte ?
> War damals auffällig, das bequiet Das auch von sich aus bestätigt hat.
> 
> Damit der MultiRailModus greift unbedingt an PCiE 1+3 anschliessen.
> Auf keinen Fall Y-Kabel verwenden!


Wieso keine Y-Kabel?
Beim Dark Power liegen doch nur Y-Kabel dabei wenn ich micht nicht Irre. Ich hab zwei Rails am laufen wie es im handbuch beschrieben wurde. 

Und den Bericht würde ich auch gerne lesen.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Januar 2019)

panthex schrieb:


> Der 8auer hat übrigens mal ein Video zu der Spannungsversorgung der VEGA Referenz gemacht.
> Er meinte, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, das wäre das Beste was er jemals auf einer Referenzkarte gesehen hat und das noch weitaus mehr Last möglich wäre.
> Von daher glaube ich gar nicht mal, dass der Karte das so viel ausmacht.
> Viel entscheidender ist die Silicon Lottery, ob der Chip die Taktraten zu den gegebenen Spannungen überhaupt mit macht.
> Da die Spannungen schlichtweg über das Power Limit blockiert werden, kommt man ab einem bestimmten Punkt einfach nicht mehr weiter und dann ist's eben Glück wieviel Takt der Chip zur Höchstpannung mitmacht.



Es gibt bisher wirklich niemanden dem eine Vega mit max OC abgeraucht ist. Dem Chip ist völlig egal was man da durchjagt, ist ja keine RTX die nach 2 Wochen die biege macht wie bei Schaffe weil 10mv zu viel anlagen.
Meine Karte hab ich schon dermaßen gequält das juckt die überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Rolk (9. Januar 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert es bis man seine 3 games bekommt? Habe diese schon vor 3 Wochen beantragt [emoji849]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk



Die bekommst du sobald die Spiele auch erschienen sind. 

(Ich nehme mal an mit "beantragt" meinst du die Anmeldung auf der AMD-Rewards Seite.)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Januar 2019)

takan schrieb:


> Deinen Händler anschreiben, ich hab über MF bestellt und irgendwo hatten die da einen Button zum Code anfordern. Dann wird dir ein Code geschickt den du bei AMDrewards einlöst. Dann werden dir die drei Spiele angezeigt.


Hab ich bei MF... Aber keinen Code bekommen 

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (9. Januar 2019)

Und? Wer rennt los und holt ne Radeon VII?^^


----------



## Richi1605 (9. Januar 2019)

Na wer schlachtet alles gerade sein Sparschwein für Vega 20 ?


----------



## Dudelll (9. Januar 2019)

Bei "nur" 30% kann ich mich hoffentlich noch beherrschen :p


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. Januar 2019)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Und? Wer rennt los und holt ne Radeon VII?^^



vllt

mal sehen ^^


----------



## -Xe0n- (9. Januar 2019)

16GB HBM2, Leistung einer RTX 2080 zum Preis einer RTX2080. Ja dann nehm ich doch lieber die Vega 7 mit VRAM des Todes


----------



## moonshot (9. Januar 2019)

8GB für 600/650$ hätte ich deutlich attraktiver gefunden. Man braucht halt 16 GB nicht wirklich und wenn wäre HBCC zum Zug gekommen. So fehlt mir einfach ein guter Grund für AMD statt ner 2080.


----------



## Dudelll (9. Januar 2019)

Mal das oc Potential abwarten und die benches


----------



## Niralei (9. Januar 2019)

Zu blöd das ich mir vor nem monat eine
Sapphire RX Vega 64 Nitro+ geholt habe.
Bin aber sehr zufrieden firestrike iwas mit 25800 punkten


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (9. Januar 2019)

Hätt ich die FE nicht würd ich mir das ding holen. So... eher nicht. Zu teuer finde ich und da ich schon 16GB hab nur ein mäßiges Upgrade xD Mir reicht ne FE.

*Edit* Außer ich könnte meinen FE-Liquid Kühler übernehmen


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. Januar 2019)

erinnert mich an die HD 7990


----------



## Rolk (9. Januar 2019)

Bin mal auf die Vega 7 UVP für uns gespannt.


----------



## RX480 (9. Januar 2019)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Mal das oc Potential abwarten und die benches



Da muss dann  garantiert auch die Software passen. Die hohe FP64-Leistung in 4x FP16 umzusetzen.
(falls sowas überhaupt in Games geht)


----------



## RyzA (9. Januar 2019)

Kommen von der Vega 7 auch noch kleinere Modelle?


----------



## DerLachs (9. Januar 2019)

2080 Leistung finde ich jetzt nicht so pralle.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Januar 2019)

Hübsch, aber teuer. 16GB HBM an 1TB Interface ist aber ne Kampfansage.
Passt ins Portfolio aber finde ich, die V64 und V56 reichen für den Markt darunter noch dicke und die Karte auf dem Preis der 2080 zu platzieren macht Sinn mit 16GB Speicher.

Das Referenzdesign ist aber mal ne Hausnummer, 3 Lüfter eingebettet in gebürstetem Alu hat was. Sieht irgendwie aus wie ein ausgefräßter Liquid Cooler 
Interessant auch die schnelle Verfügbarkeit bzw, der Launch. Wenn ich mein UHD Panel noch hätte würde ich die Karte direkt kaufen, so warte ich erst mal etwas denke ich. Wenn dickes OC Potential drin ist könnte ich schwach werden, aber meine V64 reicht einfach noch für alles in WQHD dicke aus.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Kommen von der Vega 7 auch noch kleinere Modelle?



Glaube ich nicht dran.


----------



## SchinderHans (9. Januar 2019)

morgen kommt meine vega 56 an, kann mir wer gute Anleitungen bzgl. undervolting, hochtakten und bios flashen empfehlen? Wie schaut das dann eig. mit der Garantie aus?


----------



## Gurdi (9. Januar 2019)

SchinderHans schrieb:


> morgen kommt meine vega 56 an, kann mir wer gute Anleitungen bzgl. undervolting, hochtakten und bios flashen empfehlen? Wie schaut das dann eig. mit der Garantie aus?



Merkt keiner wenn du keinen Bockmist baust. Welche V56 hast du denn geordert.


----------



## Downsampler (9. Januar 2019)

DerLachs schrieb:


> 2080 Leistung finde ich jetzt nicht so pralle.



Was ist jetzt daran genau ********? xD   Mir gefällt die Karte gut. 16 GB HBM2. Definitv die Beste Karte für 4k. Ok der Preis ist krass. Genau wie die Karte. Radeon 7 für 700 Tacken.


----------



## SchinderHans (9. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Merkt keiner wenn du keinen Bockmist baust. Welche V56 hast du denn geordert.



habe mir die Powercolor Vega 56 bei MF gegönnt, bei dem Preis ! 
8GB PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon RX VEGA | Mindfactory.de


----------



## DerLachs (9. Januar 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt daran genau ********? xD   Mir gefällt die Karte gut. 16 GB HBM2. Definitv die Beste Karte für 4k.


Wahrscheinlich ist der Verbrauch für die Leistung ziemlich hoch. Wir reden hier immerhin von 7nm. Bei Zen 2 sieht man, was mit einer guten Architektur und 7nm möglich ist.  Ich hätte mir gewünscht, dass man mit 7nm wenigstens an der 2080 Ti kratzt.


----------



## beren2707 (9. Januar 2019)

Finde die Karte für etwas weniger Geld als die 2080, dafür mit massiven 16GB HBM2, durchaus attraktiv (mangels günstigerer Karten mit zukunftssicherer Speicherbestückung); zusätzlich hätte ich mir DMC5 und RE2 eh gekauft, kommt also im Bundle gelegen. Zwar ist es letztlich schade, dass man sich weder bei der Leistung noch der Leistungsaufnahme von der im März bereits zwei Jahre (!) alten 1080 Ti absetzen kann, aber immerhin veröffentlicht man nach langer Zeit wieder ein aktuell konkurrenzfähiges Produkt. 

Es juckt mich daher durchaus in den Fingern, die fälligen ~700€ beiseite zu schieben, damit ich die elendig lahme "Übergangs"-1050 Ti endlich in Rente schicken kann.


----------



## RX480 (9. Januar 2019)

Vega 2 darf ruhig mehr als die 2080 kosten. Balkenlänge ist net Alles.
In Zukunft wird in den Games Sichtweite+Streaming+Frametimes wichtig.
Vermutlich wird die 2080 weniger darstellen als die Titan und Vega2.
Wie hat Raff so schön bei der 2060 gesagt = CheatingStreaming.
Da kann man dann mal in FFXIV schauen an nem gutem Aussichtspunkt.

Und gemessen an der Titan ist Vega2 ein Schnäppchen.
(und für Spezies auch ne Cf-Graka, gerade mit PCiE 4.0 und XGMi)


----------



## WhoRainZone (9. Januar 2019)

Ich hätte so bock meine Vegano inkl. Fullcoverblock wegzuhauen und die Radeon 7 zu kaufen 

Aber
-Ich zocke auf nem FHD mit Downsampling
-Ich hab dann erstmal nen 360er, nen 280er und 2x240er Radis für nen Ryzen 1600 

Aber das Jucken!! Hnggggg


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. Januar 2019)

Keith™ auf Twitter: "Would you look at that. @Radeon VEGA VII… "


----------



## Downsampler (9. Januar 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ich hätte so bock meine Vegano inkl. Fullcoverblock wegzuhauen und die Radeon 7 zu kaufen
> 
> Aber
> -Ich zocke auf nem FHD mit Downsampling
> ...



Haha. Dann kann ich dir nur empfehlen zu kratzen wenn es juckt. Die gibt es ja erst in einem halben Jahr. xD


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. Januar 2019)

die gibts in nem Monat


----------



## Downsampler (9. Januar 2019)

Hui was ein Glück für ihn. Ein halbes Jahr lang Jucken würde mich wahnsinnig machen.


----------



## takan (9. Januar 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hab ich bei MF... Aber keinen Code bekommen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk



AMD Raise The Game Fully Loaded | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei hier rüber angeschrieben?
der code wird dir in der regel nach der lieferung geschickt, NACHDEM du dort deine rechnungsnummer eingetragen hast.
ganz am anfang haben die, die codes direkt nach der bestellung verschickt und einige haben diese dann stoniert aber den code schon eingelöst. 
wenn du nach 2-3 tagen nachdem du dort immer noch kein code hattest dann kannste da mal anrufen und tamtam machen. 

dann haste deine email mit dem code,
AMD Rewards <-- da registrieren und code eingeben.
alternativ steht alles bei mindfactory unter dem link.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Januar 2019)

takan schrieb:


> AMD Raise The Game Fully Loaded | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei hier rüber angeschrieben?
> der code wird dir in der regel nach der lieferung geschickt, NACHDEM du dort deine rechnungsnummer eingetragen hast.
> ganz am anfang haben die, die codes direkt nach der bestellung verschickt und einige haben diese dann stoniert aber den code schon eingelöst.
> wenn du nach 2-3 tagen nachdem du dort immer noch kein code hattest dann kannste da mal anrufen und tamtam machen.
> ...


Jo darüber... Keine Email bis jetzt

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (9. Januar 2019)

Vega2
Und es gibt 3x Games dazu, net schlecht.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. Januar 2019)

läuft strange brigade eig mittlerweile besser auf vega als noch zum PCGH test?


----------



## RX480 (9. Januar 2019)

Und was ist eigentlich mit FH4 , läuft Das wieder besser?


----------



## Linmoum (9. Januar 2019)

Will jemand 'ne Vega 64? Hab hier noch 'ne Fury, dann überbrücke ich die Zeit bis zur Radeon VII damit.


----------



## Downsampler (9. Januar 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jo darüber... Keine Email bis jetzt
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk



Es dauert eben ein paar Tage. Bei AMD die Codes anfordern dauert wieder ein paar Tage. Bis die Games dann kommen dauert es noch ein paar Monate... Für tamtam ist es definitiv noch zu früh.


----------



## RX480 (9. Januar 2019)

Linmoum schrieb:


> Will jemand 'ne Vega 64? Hab hier noch 'ne Fury, dann überbrücke ich die Zeit bis zur Radeon VII damit.



Jo,
die FuryX läuft nach wie vor in StrangeBrigade.(selbe fps wie Letztens, evtl. nur übernommen?)


----------



## Gurdi (9. Januar 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> läuft strange brigade eig mittlerweile besser auf vega als noch zum PCGH test?



Unter Vulkan ja, das ist jetzt quasi identisch von der Performance wie DX12 mit Vega, umindest auf einer manuell konfigurierten. Mit Stock kann ich wegen dem Morpheus und dem LC Bios auch nicht mehr testen.

@RX480:Ich hab noch alte Benchmarks von Abelside den PCGH verwendet, ich müsste da mal schaun. Ich trau dem integrierten Benchmark nicht so ganz. Ich check das aber gleich noch mal.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. Januar 2019)

3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Radeon VII 699$ ab Februar 2019 16gb HBM2


----------



## drstoecker (9. Januar 2019)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist der Verbrauch für die Leistung ziemlich hoch. Wir reden hier immerhin von 7nm. Bei Zen 2 sieht man, was mit einer guten Architektur und 7nm möglich ist.  Ich hätte mir gewünscht, dass man mit 7nm wenigstens an der 2080 Ti kratzt.


Es gab mal von einigen Monaten einen Benchmark mit einer Unbekannten gpu(wahrscheinlich Vega vii) mit rund 1000mhz gpu Takt vs vega64 mit 1600mhz bei identischem Leistung. Der Verbrauch sollte auch geringer ausfallen mit der neuen Herstellung. Auch wurde hier nicht direkt auf die 2080ti gezielt, das heißt aber auch nicht das man diese nicht erreichen kann. Mal abwarten die Infos sind eh nur ganz grob, genaueres wissen wir bald. Auch das die Vega 7 schon in 4 Wochen released wird ist etwas merkwürdig, vllt gibt’s da noch ein heißeres Eisen im Feuer?
auch bin ich schon heiß auf die neue Vega aber unbedingt kaufen müsste ich die jetzt nicht. Denke aber trotzdem das ich zuschlagen werde, mal abwarten.


----------



## RX480 (9. Januar 2019)

V2 ist doch nur Salvage vom Profi. Durch den FP64-Ballast kanns mit alten Games nix groß an W einsparen bzw. in Performance umsetzen.
Würde Da keine Wunder erwarten. Ob neue Games dann FP64 irgendwie nutzen können ? (bzw. der Chip FP64 in 4x FP16 umsetzen)
Was interessant wird ist der HBM. Die Benchmarks sind ja etwa ne LC mit HBM-1150+.
Ob dann mit quasi 2x 1100++ noch mehr rauskommt beim OC wird interessant.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Januar 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> 3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Radeon VII 699$ ab Februar 2019 16gb HBM2



Das hier fand ich übersichtlicher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (9. Januar 2019)

Jo,
Fallout76 zeigt wo die V2 besser ist. Ist Da der HBM so maßgebend ?
Oder hat AMD an der Architektur geändert?
Eigentlich sieht die 56 gut in 4k mit HBM@Stock aus.


----------



## Ace (9. Januar 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> 3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Radeon VII 699$ ab Februar 2019 16gb HBM2



Der Preis ist mir ehrlich gesagt etwas zu happig  die kostet ja dann bei uns 750 euro bestimmt.


----------



## Linmoum (9. Januar 2019)

Ace schrieb:


> Der Preis ist mir ehrlich gesagt etwas zu happig  die kostet ja dann bei uns 750 euro bestimmt.


720€ bei Umrechnung + MwSt. 

Würde mich aber nicht wundern, wenn AMD hier 1:1 bei 699€ ansetzt.


----------



## RX480 (9. Januar 2019)

Ace schrieb:


> Der Preis ist mir ehrlich gesagt etwas zu happig  die kostet ja dann bei uns 750 euro bestimmt.



Bleib mal auf dem Boden. Klar ist die V2 very special, für Vram-Hunger gedacht. Wer damit auch arbeitet ist gut bedient. (sicher auch wieder Game+ProfiModus im Treiber)
Und vgl. mit der Titan und 0815 Speicher GDDR6 ist der Preis mehr als gut.(incl. 3x Games)

Durch den PCiE 4.0 wird mit den neuen Ryzen und XGMi auch mGPU interessant. Und vgl. dann mal mit der Titan.
Bin auch optimistisch, das AMD die V2 net so beschneidet wie NV die Titan beim Treiber.

Da haste ne feine Workstation zum kleinen Preis und kannst auch mal Gamen.


----------



## Elistaer (9. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Bleib mal auf dem Boden. Klar ist die V2 very special, für Vram-Hunger gedacht. Wer damit auch arbeitet ist gut bedient. (sicher auch wieder Game+ProfiModus im Treiber)
> Und vgl. mit der Titan und 0815 Speicher GDDR6 ist der Preis mehr als gut.(incl. 3x Games)


Ganz ehrlich wäre mir nicht mein Auto dazwischen gekommen würde ich zugreifen einfach nur weil ich eine neue GPU brauche. Der Preis ist happig ja aber die 16 GB hbm2 sind eben eine Ansage. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (9. Januar 2019)

Wer Das auch beruflich oder zum Videoschnitt nutzen kann ist Top versorgt.

btw.
Durch den evtl. HBCC kommt ja nochmal ne Reserve dazu. Am Ende mehr addressierbar als bei der Titan.


----------



## takan (9. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Bleib mal auf dem Boden. Klar ist die V2 very special, für Vram-Hunger gedacht. Wer damit auch arbeitet ist gut bedient. (sicher auch wieder Game+ProfiModus im Treiber)
> Und vgl. mit der Titan und 0815 Speicher GDDR6 ist der Preis mehr als gut.(incl. 3x Games)
> 
> Durch den PCiE 4.0 wird mit den neuen Ryzen und XGMi auch mGPU interessant. Und vgl. dann mal mit der Titan.
> ...



ich muss dich enttäuschen, relativ.
wenn nvidia hbm2 mit ihrer kompriemierung hinbekommt, dann hat amd das nachsehen. amd fährt ja eine hohe speicheranbindung, und nvidia hat ja ihre komprimierung. 
NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Specs | TechPowerUp GPU Database
AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 Specs | TechPowerUp GPU Database
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Specs | TechPowerUp GPU Database
ich glaube kaum, das ein videospiel irgendwann von fp64 profitiert.
1. der entwickler sieht, mehr nvidia als amd -> nvidia user wären sauer "die können nicht programmieren" etc.
2. macht es sinn in manchen bereichen weniger genauigkeit zu nehmen, weil man eh nicht sich frame für frame anguckt, zumindest bei schnellen spielen nicht.
3. intel nun einen "ungenauen" modus in ihren igps einbaut, welcher mehr fps zaubert, dafür aber es außerhalb der mitte, schlechter aussieht - am rand z.b. 

amd muss schon irgendwie zaubern können mit ihren treibern. 
spätestens wenn nvidia wieder anfängt zu cheaten in spielen.


----------



## Linmoum (9. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Bleib mal auf dem Boden. Klar ist die V2 very special, für Vram-Hunger gedacht. Wer damit auch arbeitet ist gut bedient. (sicher auch wieder Game+ProfiModus im Treiber)
> Und vgl. mit der Titan und 0815 Speicher GDDR6 ist der Preis mehr als gut.(incl. 3x Games)
> 
> Durch den PCiE 4.0 wird mit den neuen Ryzen und XGMi auch mGPU interessant. Und vgl. dann mal mit der Titan.
> ...


1. Das Teil heißt _Radeon VII_ (7, nicht 2). 

2. PCIe 4.0 wird's bei der Karte nicht geben.


> Past that, AMD will be employing some mild product segmentation here to  avoid having the Radeon VII cannibalize the MI50 – *the Radeon VII does  not get PCIe 4.0 support*, nor does it get Infinity Link support


AMD Reveals Radeon VII: High-End 7nm Vega Video Card Arrives February 7th for $699


----------



## RX480 (10. Januar 2019)

@takan
Habe ja nicht gesagt, das man mehr Genauigkeit braucht. Nur R7 kann mit dem FP64 auch mehrere kleine FP16 gleichzeitig stattdessen. 
Muss halt dann auch so programmiert werden, wenn ich Das richtig verstanden habe.(der Effekt wird sicher ähnlich wie bei FC5 im Rahmen bleiben)
Das war eher der Hinweis, das ich bei alten Games keine Wunder erwarte.

Die Frametimes bleiben abzuwarten (HBM vs. GDDR6). Grundsätzlich sind die avg. Fps bei NV meist höher, weil die max. höher sind(Balkenlänge für den Popo).


btw. 
Bitte schliess Deine 64 mit 2x separaten Kabeln an PCIE 1+3 vom NT um Multirail zu nutzen.
Mit Y-Kabel hast Du wieder ne potentielle Schwachstelle.
Schau aber vorher mal im Handbuch vom NT über die Rails nach.


----------



## RX480 (10. Januar 2019)

Linmoum schrieb:


> 2. PCIe 4.0 wird's bei der Karte nicht geben.



oder doch
Erste 7-nm-Gaming-GPU: AMD praesentiert die Radeon VII - Hardwareluxx
So, is the Radeon VII PCIe 4.0? : Amd

Nichts gegen Dich persönlich, aber Anandtech ist immer fragwürdig.
Die haben z.T. sehr gefärbte Benchmark-Ergebnisse.


----------



## Linmoum (10. Januar 2019)

Anandtech ist fragwürdig und dann hwluxx verlinken. Auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## RX480 (10. Januar 2019)

Der Kollege von TH wurde auf Reddit mit genannt.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Januar 2019)

Muss schon sagen die Karte ist ne Ansage, hätte nicht mit 16GB gerechnet. Ich mein wir reden hier von 1 TB!!! Bandbreite. WTF.
Jetzt hab ich folgendes Problem.
Meine V64 reicht eigentlich dicke aktuell.

Aber die VII hat schon ein paar Schmankerl. 
1.Ich könnte wieder auf 2 Slot gehen was meinem Platz im Gehäuse sicher gut tun würde.
2.Die Karte sieht schick aus(ich seh die aber eh net, close case)
3.Hab ich wieder Bock auf OC´ing
4. Diese Karte macht meine aktuelle Auflösung(WQHD) über Jahre hinaus problemlos spielbar von der Leistung her.
5. 16GB HBM 2 mit 1TB/s + HBCC 

Die Karte ermöglicht es ein System zu bauen was über Jahre hinweg ein rundum sorglos Paket darstellt, vor allem mit den neuen Ryzen.
8-12 Kerne mit SMT + 32GB DDR4 + Vega VII mit 16GB Speicher.
Das ist schon ein geiles Paket muss ich sagen.


----------



## Ace (10. Januar 2019)

Naja wir warten mal die richtigen Benchmark ab,dann sehen wir weiter.Ich Persönlich brauche keine 16GB Speicher.
Die Karte mit 8GB Ram und einen guten Preis 400 ~ 450 wäre eine Ansage, 
aber mit einem Preis von über 700 euro,sehe ich da ehrlich gesagt jetzt kein Grund nur wegen 16GB die Karte zu kaufen.
Die günstigste RTX 2080 kostet 649 euro und die 2070 kostet 479 euro.
Ich kaufe eine Karte mit dem Grund wie sie in meinen Spielen performt  und was sie an FPS bietet,alles andere an Ausstattung u.s.w ist mir
ehrlich gesagt wurscht.


----------



## drstoecker (10. Januar 2019)

Ace schrieb:


> Naja wir warten mal die richtigen Benchmark ab,dann sehen wir weiter.Ich Persönlich brauche keine 16GB Speicher.
> Die Karte mit 8GB Ram und einen guten Preis 400 ~ 450 wäre eine Ansage,
> aber mit einem Preis von über 700 euro,sehe ich da ehrlich gesagt jetzt kein Grund nur wegen 16GB die Karte zu kaufen.
> Die günstigste RTX 2080 kostet 649 euro und die 2070 kostet 479 euro.
> ...


Ich zb kaufe ein Produkt was mir genug Leistung bringt und wo mich die Technik Interessiert, und da kann die Radeon VII Punkten . Aber ich muss erstmal mein System Fertigstellen mit meiner Vega 64 strix @ ek rgb, wenn das udb3.0 Extensionkabel doch endlich mal ankommen würde.


----------



## Ace (10. Januar 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Ich zb kaufe ein Produkt was mir genug Leistung bringt und wo mich die Technik Interessiert, und da kann die Radeon VII Punkten . Aber ich muss erstmal mein System Fertigstellen mit meiner Vega 64 strix @ ek rgb, wenn das udb3.0 Extensionkabel doch endlich mal ankommen würde.



Sag ich doch, die Karte muss genügend Leistung bringen, sprich FPS, da nützen mir auch keine gute Technik oder 16GB HBM, wenn eine Karte mehrere FPS hinter der anderen Konkurrenz hinter läuft.
Deswegen warten wir mal ab, was die Test bringen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (10. Januar 2019)

Also nicht um  Jemandem hier zu nahe zu treten, aber das Argument "Die hält dann ein paar Jahre" ist doch Käse. Zumindest für uns. 
Als ob irgend jemand, der 700 Flocken für ne Graka zahlt, sich nichts neues holt, wenn es exorbitant schneller ist.

Nur meine Sicht der Dinge


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (10. Januar 2019)

Zumindest hat AMD für viele ein ziemliches Woaaaah geschafft. 16GB helfen vielen nachdem Turing mit seinen konservativen Speichermengen ankam über den Preis hinwegzusehen. Da haben sie sich zumindest angehört was die Leute wollen.

Aber trotzdrm find ich's witzig. Ne 2080 ist zu teuer, aber bei der Radeon VII passts dann^^ Was so ein bisschen VRam ausmachen kann^^


----------



## WhoRainZone (10. Januar 2019)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Aber trotzdrm find ich's witzig. Ne 2080 ist zu teuer, aber bei der Radeon VII passts dann^^ Was so ein bisschen VRam ausmachen kann^^


Ich will erstmal sehen, was die Karte leistet, und was für Custom-Designs kommen, sowie was diese kosten.
Aber du zahlst bei nVidia eben ein unnützes Feature, bei AMD für mehr Speicher.

Das Ref-Design ist zwar ziemlich geil, allerdings vertraue ich da eher auf Powercolor/Sapphire.
XFX war bei den letzten Karten relativ enttäuschend bei den Designs, auch von denen würde ich gern mal wieder was tolles sehen


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (10. Januar 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ich will erstmal sehen, was die Karte leistet, und was für Custom-Designs kommen, sowie was diese kosten.
> Aber du zahlst bei nVidia eben ein unnützes Feature, bei AMD für mehr Speicher.



Das war nicht negativ gemeint^^ Ich find den Speicher auch sinvoller als RTX in der momentanen Ausführung. Aber mir persönlich wäre das Geld beides nicht wert 

Wie gesagt, ich finde es nur unterhaltsam, dass sowas "einfaches" wir mehr VRam mal eben 100€ relativieren^^ wenn du dir mal überlegst das der Preisunterschied bei den 5xx Karten zwischen 4/8GB nur so 20€ ausmacht und da schon Leute (von euch jetzt keiner) gehadert  haben. (klar, HBM2 ist bedeutend teurer).

Einfach interessant.^^


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (10. Januar 2019)

Erstmal sorry für den Doppelpost xD Das gehört aber einfach nicht zum anderen dazu. Was ist eigentlich ein guter stabiler HBM2 Takt für ne Vega FE. Ich hatte mir überlegt jetzt dann heute Zuhause meinen Arsch mal hoch zubekommen und den HBM2 Takt an meiner FE mal anpassen. Die läuft immo mit 1140 Core Power auf 1650MHz...^^ Aber HBM OC müsst ich jetzt auch mal machen.


----------



## RX480 (10. Januar 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ich will erstmal sehen, was die Karte leistet...



Da fand ich das kurze Video zu D2 net schlecht! Die R7 ist auch schön leise.
Die Anforderungen zu 4k/elite passen zur R7. (11GB Vram requ.)
YouTube

Ansonsten ist avg. Balkenlänge net maßgebend sondern die Framtimes+Inputlag mit FS2.
Die R7 ist sicher auch mit 50..60fps noch smooth genug. Von daher die erste echte 4k-Graka von AMD.
Der Preis ist für ne Prosumer und die Austattung nen Schnäppchen(Titan light+bessere Profifeatures).

Bei der FE gibt es auch net soviel Customs. Eher in diese Richtung das Ganze sehen.
Ne 240er AiO wäre trotzdem net schlecht.

Ob man die R7 überhaupt mit der 2080 vgl. soll weiß ich net, weil ja mit 8GB in Zukunft dann Die Sichtweite oder Darstellung
von den Games+Treiber automatisch reduziert wird. (ala 2060)
Da wäre mir zu dem Preis mehr Vram wichtiger als irgendwo ein paar W+fps in Gamemurks.(die Games kauf ich eh net)


----------



## Downsampler (10. Januar 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Also nicht um  Jemandem hier zu nahe zu treten, aber das Argument "Die hält dann ein paar Jahre" ist doch Käse. Zumindest für uns.
> Als ob irgend jemand, der 700 Flocken für ne Graka zahlt, sich nichts neues holt, wenn es exorbitant schneller ist.
> 
> Nur meine Sicht der Dinge



Für ca. 350,- kauf ich die dann im Abverkauf in einem bis 1,5 Jahren. xD

Und seid mal ehrlich: 16 GB VRAM ist doch echt schon verdammt wenig für den Preis.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Da fand ich das kurze Video zu D2 net schlecht! Die R7 ist auch schön leise.
> Die Anforderungen zu 4k/elite passen zur R7.
> YouTube
> 
> ...



auf der AMD Presentation sah es so aus als ob es ganz schön ruckelt 

aber bei den Videos von Youtubern sieht es eig ganz smooth aus


----------



## RX480 (10. Januar 2019)

Jo, dasselbe Video, was ich verlinkt hatte. Da die Karte net laut wird ist sicher auch noch OC drin.
Die 1800 Boost sollten doch der P6 sein.

Nochmal zum Preis:
Die LC hat 660 gekostet von daher ist ca.700 echt Selbstkostentarif. (den HBM gibts halt net umsonst)
Oder gemessen an der MI 50 geradezu verschleudert.

Wg. Smoothness:
echte 16GB laufen garantiert besser als 8GB+HBCC bei der LC

Hat denn Jemand inzwischen ne Idee wieso Fallout76 so besonders gut läuft ? Ist da FP16 genutzt ?
Mal bei der MI 50/60 geschaut:
Um die Leistung beim Machine Learning zu steigern, kann die AMD-GPU nicht nur FP16-Berechnungen mit doppelter Geschwindigkeit durchführen, sondern kleinere Datentypen wie INT8 oder INT4 mit nochmals verdoppeltem respektive vervierfachtem Durchsatz abarbeiten. So stehen am Ende bis zu 118 Tera-OPS für die MI60 auf der Uhr.
AMD Radeon Instinct MI50 und MI60: PCIe-4.0-Beschleuniger mit 7-nm-GPU |
    heise online


----------



## Downsampler (10. Januar 2019)

Also bei mir läuft Fallout 76 garnicht mit der Vega. Wenn man an bestimmte Punkte gelangt im Spiel stürzt es immer ab. Wo diese sind, kann man nur durch Absturz ermitteln.


----------



## panthex (10. Januar 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> aber bei den Videos von Youtubern sieht es eig ganz smooth aus



Nicht vergessen, dass die Präsentation über einen großen Monitor/Beamer lief.
Am kleinen Monitor wirds dann sicherlich ein FreeSync Panel sein, an der großen Glotze nicht.


----------



## WhoRainZone (10. Januar 2019)

AMD veroeffentlicht weitere Leistungsdaten zur Radeon VII - Hardwareluxx


----------



## gaussmath (10. Januar 2019)

Kann man die Vega II schon irgendwo vorbestellen?


----------



## Downsampler (10. Januar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Kann man die Vega II schon irgendwo vorbestellen?



Klar bei mir. Für 1299,-.  Deal?


----------



## WhoRainZone (10. Januar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Kann man die Vega II schon irgendwo vorbestellen?


Du kannst dich von AMD per Mail benachrichtigen lassen, sobald sie verfügbar ist 



Downsampler schrieb:


> Klar bei mir. Für 1299,-.  Deal?


Expressversand inklusive?


----------



## Downsampler (10. Januar 2019)

Für 1299,- kriegst du sogar ein exclusives Etui aus feinstem Froschfotzenleder dazu mit Expressversand und, one more thing, 40 Euro Cashback wenn du bis 19 Uhr bestellst. Die 3 Games sind natürlich auch dabei. ,|,,


----------



## WhoRainZone (10. Januar 2019)

Der Deal meines Lebens


----------



## Downsampler (10. Januar 2019)

Hehe. Ja auf alle Fälle. Lass es dir nicht entgehen. xD


----------



## gaussmath (10. Januar 2019)

Jetzt mal ernsthaft Kinders...  Stimmt das mit der Benachrichtigung?


----------



## WhoRainZone (10. Januar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ernsthaft Kinders...  Stimmt das mit der Benachrichtigung?


Radeon™ VII
Bitteschön


----------



## RX480 (10. Januar 2019)

Ist halt keine Bestellung. Die Nachricht wirst Du auch im Web rechtzeitig erhalten.


----------



## RX480 (10. Januar 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> AMD veroeffentlicht weitere Leistungsdaten zur Radeon VII - Hardwareluxx



Jo, man muss R7 im Kontext mit der Volta sehen, wobei Volta halt net Quadro sein darf.
Advantage R7!

Was R7 net an Board hat ist die Infinity Fabric. Gabs da net mal eine extra Link-Verbindung für die MI ? (zusätzlich zu PCiE)
AMD Radeon Instinct MI50 und MI60: PCIe-4.0-Beschleuniger mit 7-nm-GPU |
    heise online

Mal schauen ob dann mit PCiE 4.0 und XGMI das mGPU richtig abgeht.(auch ohne IFL)


----------



## WhoRainZone (10. Januar 2019)

Poor Volta oder so


----------



## Downsampler (10. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Jo, man muss R7 im Kontext mit der Volta sehen, wobei Volta halt net Quadro sein darf.
> Advantage R7!



Als AMD dann "Poor Volta" gesagt hat, hat NV einfach Volta in Turing umbenannt und schon waren sie wieder fein raus.

Die Marketingleute von NV sind einfach unschlagbar!


----------



## RX480 (10. Januar 2019)

Jo, hatte Volta@Stock schon mit 2017 mit RX56cf. (mit heutigem Treiber siehts noch ganz anders aus; alter Bench von mir)
Daher wahrscheinlich auch die Bemühungen das mGPU auszubremsen, damit AMD keine X2 bringen kann.

Gerade UE-Engine ist ja auffällig, in Thief noch keine Probleme, aber spätere Games auf einmal.
Unity ist seit DX10.1 eh bei mir Unten durch. Und auch HDR wurde für den PC in ACO net zugelassen.

Da hat NV mit den Studios leider ne unheilige Allianz., wo AMD finanziell net so mit kann.
Finde da den Weg mit Rebellion sehr gut.
Hoffentlich bleibt D2 keine Eintagsfliege. Massive hat ne "krass" gute Engine.


----------



## RX480 (10. Januar 2019)

Der Fairness halber sollte man auch erwähnen das 2070+2080 heute ganz schön im Preis gefallen sind.
Da hat Jensen wohl den Krieg erklärt. (und/oder vertraut seiner "technischen" Überlegenheit doch net so ganz)
Muss halt Was für die Shareholder machen.

Mal nach A1 gefiltert:
TU104-400A-A1 -> RTX 2080 -> GeForce RTX für Gaming -> Grafikkarten (VGA) | Mindfactory.de


----------



## WhoRainZone (10. Januar 2019)

"It just works"


----------



## Downsampler (10. Januar 2019)

It is not a bug, it is a feature.


----------



## RX480 (10. Januar 2019)

Na ich bin ja mal gespannt, wies am 15.Jan. mit NV+FS funzt. Das hat ja Gründe, warum nur so wenig Monis die Evaluierung geschafft haben.
Nur besonders schnelle TN.  Warum net langsamere ? (sollte in dem geheimnisvollen preiswerten G-Sync-Modul ein Framebuffer stecken)

Und was wird mit HDR ?


----------



## Camari (10. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Muss schon sagen die Karte ist ne Ansage, hätte nicht mit 16GB gerechnet. Ich mein wir reden hier von 1 TB!!! Bandbreite. WTF



Ich fang auch schon an zu sabbern. Hab zwar aktuell eine Vega 64 die mir vollkommen reicht aber es juckt mir in den Fingern das Teil zu kaufen.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (10. Januar 2019)

Camari schrieb:


> Ich fang auch schon an zu sabbern. Hab zwar aktuell eine Vega 64 die mir vollkommen reicht aber es juckt mir in den Fingern das Teil zu kaufen.



Wenn sie auf 600 fällt kauf ich mir eine...^^ 16GB sind ne würdige Ablöse für 16GB. Aber bei 700 bleib ich stark. Ich wollt mir eigentlich keine Karte über 500 mehr kaufen... Aber ich hab auch mit keiner neuen 16GB Karte gerechnet.


----------



## RX480 (10. Januar 2019)

Langsam geht mir das DUMME Gelabber zum Preis auf den Keks.
Der HBM und der 7nm-Prozess kosten!

Wenn AMD seine Produkte verschenken soll, dann wirds den Thread net mehr Lange brauchen.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (10. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Langsam geht mir das DUMME Gelabber zum Preis auf den Keks.
> Der HBM und der 7nm-Prozess kosten!
> 
> Wenn AMD seine Produkte verschenken soll, dann wirds den Thread net mehr Lange brauchen.



AMD schafft das schon^^ Und die Karte ist irgendwann eben auch Last-Gen^^ 100€ unter UVP ist sowas was Mitte 2019 realistisch ist.^^ Du kannst sie dir ja für 700 Kaufen wenn's dir dann besser geht^^

AMD wird jetzt am Anfang höhere Margen einstreichen und den Preis dann wie bei jeder Karte senken. Die Karte wird selbst mit HBM2 sicher nicht mehr als 400€ in der Produktion kosten. Sowas könnt sich AMD garnicht leisten. Wegen 50€ Margen würde AMD keine High-End Karte launchen.


----------



## RX480 (10. Januar 2019)

Deine LC hat mal 660,- gekostet als UVP. Und die R7 willst Du für 600,- geschenkt ?
Da hab ich kein Verständnis.

AMD braucht auch Geld für ordentliche Treiber und Gaming evolved.
Das kommt net aus dem Nichts.

Nur mit BILLIG hast Du bald nur noch UE und Gameworks an der Backe, 
hat man doch gesehen wies in den letzten Jahren aussah, als das Vegateam bei Ryzen verbraten wurde
und zuwenig Dev´s supported wurden.
Warum kann denn NV nach und nach alle AAA-Devs einkaufen- doch wegen dem Konsumenten der gerne 
an der falschen Stelle zuviel bezahlt oder spart in KURZSICHTIGER Weise.

700,-+3x Games ist schon preiswerter als die LC 2017.
Da konnen die Grünen nur von Träumen.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Januar 2019)

700 Euro sind einfach 700 Euro.
Ja das ist TEUER.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (10. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Deine LC hat mal 660,- gekostet als UVP. Und die R7 willst Du für 600,- geschenkt ?
> Da hab ich kein Verständnis.



Meine LC war ne Sonderedition und auch die fand ich zu teuer. Die LC gabs auch schon für weniger^^ Auch die ist im Preis gefallen. Ich hab ja nicht gesagt AMD muss bis morgen den Preis gesenkt haben^^ Aber ja, 1.5 Jahre später 30% mehr Leistung zum gleichen Preis find ich fair. Mit der LC hab ich auch etwas gewartet und die nicht zu release gekauft.


----------



## RX480 (10. Januar 2019)

3x Games zusätzlich gegenüber 2017

Dann  schreib halt nächstes Jahr, wenn Du wieder ein Schnäppchen gemacht hast.
Aber rede bitte den Leuten net ein, das AMD was zu verschenken hätte.

@Gurdi
vgl. mit MI 50 ist R7 verschenkt : Prosumer ist halt net Konsumer
oder müssen wir erst noch über den Preis der FE reden oder Volta in dem Umfeld. Da werden noch ganz andere Preise aufgerufen.
Die R7 ist sicher net für die 95% Gamer gedacht.


----------



## WhoRainZone (10. Januar 2019)

Ich wollte nur mal einwerfen, dass ich mir einen Laptop gekauft habe, mit Ryzen 5 2500U sowie ner RX560X
Falls es jemanden interessiert, kann ich ja mal testen, was mit der internen Vega geht.
Jedoch wahrscheinlich erst am Wochenende 19./20. weil die Möhre erst am Montag kommen soll, und ich die Woche in der Berufsschule darben muss


----------



## Gurdi (10. Januar 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur mal einwerfen, dass ich mir einen Laptop gekauft habe, mit Ryzen 5 2500U sowie ner RX560X
> Falls es jemanden interessiert, kann ich ja mal testen, was mit der internen Vega geht.
> Jedoch wahrscheinlich erst am Wochenende 19./20. weil die Möhre erst am Montag kommen soll, und ich die Woche in der Berufsschule darben muss



Ja mach mal bitte, ich brauch auch bald einen neuen Lappi da ich wahrscheinlich die ganze Woche nicht zuhause sein werde über ein Jahr lang.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (10. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> 3x Games zusätzlich gegenüber 2017
> 
> Dann  schreib halt nächstes Jahr, wenn Du wieder ein Schnäppchen gemacht hast.
> Aber rede bitte den Leuten net ein, das AMD was zu verschenken hätte.



Tu ich nicht, haben sie nicht. Wobei auch bei 600 nicht von "geschenkt" nicht die rede sein kann. Die 3 Games zähl ich übrigens nicht als Cashback. Ich geh jetzt mal von der USD MSRP aus.

Btw. bei ner Radeon VII LC für 700€ würde ich nix sagen weil LC-Karten tendenziell immer teurer sind.



RX480 schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> vgl. mit MI 50 ist R7 verschenkt : Prosumer ist halt net Konsumer
> oder müssen wir erst noch über den Preis der FE reden oder Volta in dem Umfeld. Da werden noch ganz andere Preise aufgerufen.
> Die R7 ist sicher net für die 95% Gamer gedacht.



Die FE war auch sau teuer, aber auch die kam irgendwann dann runter. Ob die Karte aber so wie die Frontier Edition wird bleibt abzuwarten. Die MIs sind übrigens ne ganz andere Baustelle. Mit der FE funktioniert RoCm nur mäßig und die Virtualizierung erlaubt keinen Partial Passthrough zu einer VM. Die FE ist eher mit einer WX vergleichbar. (Mit der 9100 um mal spezifischer zu werden)



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur mal einwerfen, dass ich mir einen Laptop gekauft habe, mit Ryzen 5 2500U sowie ner RX560X
> Falls es jemanden interessiert, kann ich ja mal testen, was mit der internen Vega geht.
> Jedoch wahrscheinlich erst am Wochenende 19./20. weil die Möhre erst am Montag kommen soll, und ich die Woche in der Berufsschule darben muss



Die sollen flott sein, viel Spaß damit. Welchen haste geholt? (Reine Neugierde)


----------



## RX480 (10. Januar 2019)

Workstation-Klasse kostet halt. Mal z. Vgl. der Vorgänger WX9100:
AMD  RADEON PRO WX 9100 16GB HBM2 ab 1.779,90 € | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de

Da steht man doch mit der R7 vgl.weise gut da. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, das AMD sich selbst SOO Konkurrenz macht.
Erhöht natürlich auch den Druck auf NV in dem Segment.


----------



## WhoRainZone (10. Januar 2019)

Okay, wird gemacht 
Ist übrigens der hier: Acer Aspire Nitro 5 AN515-42-R1GF ab €' '769 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Zumindest siehts von den Spezifikationen so aus 
für 580€ über einen Acer B-Warenshop.
ein zweiter RAM-Riegel kommt noch rein, sobald ich weiß was für einer genau verbaut ist, zwecks Dual-Channel


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (10. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Workstation-Klasse kostet halt. Mal z. Vgl. der Vorgänger WX9100:
> AMD  RADEON PRO WX 9100 16GB HBM2 ab 1.779,90 € | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de



Jo, die hat aber auch ECC und ein langlebigeres PCB. Das hat die FE nicht. Für non ECC nutzer war die FE für 700€ Anfang des Jahres kein schlechtes Angebot (nicht schlecht lässt immernoch raum nach oben). Aber auch Prosumer Karten kosten idR. zu viel. Die Titan noch eher als die Frontier Edition weil letztere wenigstens nen Pro-Treiber hat, aber trotzdem. Das ECC kostet und existiert hat schon seinen Grund. Denk nur mal an die Titan V mit Dyskalkulie.



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Okay, wird gemacht
> Ist übrigens der hier: Acer Aspire Nitro 5 AN515-42-R1GF ab €'*'769 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> Zumindest siehts von den Spezifikationen so aus
> für 580€ über einen Acer B-Warenshop.
> ein zweiter RAM-Riegel kommt noch rein, sobald ich weiß was für einer genau verbaut ist, zwecks Dual-Channel



Das sind mal solide investierte 580€


----------



## Gurdi (10. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Workstation-Klasse kostet halt. Mal z. Vgl. der Vorgänger WX9100:
> AMD  RADEON PRO WX 9100 16GB HBM2 ab 1.779,90 € | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de
> 
> Da steht man doch mit der R7 vgl.weise gut da. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, das AMD sich selbst SOO Konkurrenz macht.
> Erhöht natürlich auch den Druck auf NV in dem Segment.



Das wundert mich auch etwas. Die Computeleistung von dem Teil ist ja pervers und dafür eigentlich ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## RX480 (10. Januar 2019)

Wer net ECC braucht ist kanns auch nutzen und die PCB`s von Vega sind über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Wenn nicht mal TH meckert.
Das wird jetzt mit der R7 net anders.

Da kommen evtl. auch Mac´s. Das könnte natürlich die Auslieferung an Konsumer etwas bremsen.
Apple hatte ja schon mal ECC off.

Auf jeden Fall kann AMD die 7nm gut auslasten.


----------



## SchinderHans (10. Januar 2019)

gude,
hab grad meine vega 56 angehauen nix großartig umgestellt, habe allerdings bei BF5 große Framerate Schwankungen, von teilweise 40fps bis 140 fps+ alles dabei! Habe den Firestrike Bench durchlaufen lassen, 14.286 Punkte, ist das normal? 
Die Schwankungen sind meiner Meinung nach doch etwas stark...

i5 4690, 16 GB RAM, 500 Watt Netzteil...


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (10. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wer net ECC braucht ist kanns aber nutzen und die PCB`s von Vega sind über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Wenn nicht mal TH meckert.
> Das wird jetzt mit der R7 net anders.



Ich hab nicht gesagt Vega hätte schlechte PCBs. Ich hab nur gesagt die WX hat bessere. Und du kaufst halt auch den WX-Support von AMD mit.

Du verbeißt dich da etwas. Die FE ist ne coole Workstation-Karte. Aber das ist ne Vega 64 auch schon. Der Sprung von RX Vega zu einer FE ist nicht so groß wie du denkst (meißtens). Es gibt z.B. ein paar CAD-Szenarien und ein paar andere extreme Beispiele wo die FE mega Punkten kann, ja. Aber oft bringen die 16GB für Pro auch nicht viel mehr als 8GB. In 80% der Fälle würde ich selbst nem Prosumer bei Vega 64 500€ und Vega FE 600€ sagen nimm die 64. Der Teil der User für den ne FE rentabler ist ald ne RX ist nicht so groß. Und für alle anderen finde ich die FE zu teuer. Ob Prosumer oder nicht.
So viel zur Frontier Edition. Über die Titan reden wir mal nicht^^

Die Radeon VII ist n cooles Stück Hardware. Aber unabhängig davon bin ich der Meinung, dass sie zwar mehr als eine 2080 Wert wäre, aber eben keine 700€^^


----------



## Gurdi (10. Januar 2019)

SchinderHans schrieb:


> gude,
> hab grad meine vega 56 angehauen nix großartig umgestellt, habe allerdings bei BF5 große Framerate Schwankungen, von teilweise 40fps bis 140 fps+ alles dabei! Habe den Firestrike Bench durchlaufen lassen, 14.286 Punkte, ist das normal?
> Die Schwankungen sind meiner Meinung nach doch etwas stark...
> 
> i5 4690, 16 GB RAM, 500 Watt Netzteil...



Welche V56 hast du denn. Dein Prozessor hat schon gut zu tun in BF Mulitplayer


----------



## RX480 (10. Januar 2019)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Die Radeon VII ist n cooles Stück Hardware. Aber unabhängig davon bin ich der Meinung, dass sie zwar mehr als eine 2080 Wert wäre, aber eben keine 700€^^



Du solltest Dich vllt. mal selbständig machen, damit Du merkst Was Deine Leistung/Produkt wert ist.
Man darf auch net vergessen, das der Euro seit Jahren immer mehr nachlässt und die Produktion in Dollar läuft.

zurück auf die LC bezogen:
660€  2017 vs. 700€ 2019 +3x Games,  das sind  wechslkursbereinigt ca. 150€ weniger für AMD.
Da finde ich es unverschämt über Margen von AMD zu texten wie soon Börsianer.


----------



## SchinderHans (10. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Welche V56 hast du denn. Dein Prozessor hat schon gut zu tun in BF Mulitplayer



Habe die Powercolor Vega 56 8GB. Ja der ist nicht mehr der neueste 
Wattman etc alles unangetastet


----------



## Gurdi (10. Januar 2019)

Gib mal Monitoringdaten von Afterburner oder GPU Z.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (10. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Du solltest Dich vllt. mal selbständig machen, damit Du merkst Was Deine Leistung/Produkt wert ist.
> Man darf auch net vergessen, das der Euro seit Jahren immer mehr nachlässt und die Produktion in Dollar läuft.
> 
> zurück auf die LC bezogen:
> 660€  2017 vs. 700€ 2019 +3x Games,  das sind 150€ weniger für AMD



AMD zahlt keine 150€ für die Games, da sei mal unbesorgt. Das läuft anders. Die müssen idR. nicht mal Lizenzen kaufen sondern Bilden eine beidseitig Profitable Marketing/Technikpartnerschaft. Abgesehen davon, dass wir hier von großem Volumen sprechen.
Und der LC-Kühler war wie gesagt ne andere Baustelle weil die LC ne Special-Edition war und der LC-Kühler auch teurer ist. 
Und wie auch schon gesagt, bei ner Radeon VII mit LC-Kühler würde ich das anders bewerten.

Ich hab übrigens schon mit Machine-Learning gearbeitet und arbeite auch noch (und damit auch mit GPUs). Das ist so schön am Automotive-Sektor. Da kommt vieles mal dran. 
Mein PC wird immer mal für CAD verwendet. Zwar nicht von mir, aber von anderen Leuten nur unter der Zeit brauch ich meine Lan-Kiste ja nicht und auf meinem Festrechner zeichne ich mit Photoshop und bastel gerne mit UE4 und Unity.

Ich kenn mich ganz passabel aus, aber danke für den Vorschlag.


----------



## RX480 (10. Januar 2019)

Hat Keiner behauptet.
Euro/Dollar macht die Musik!

Geh Du mal wieder mal Tanken.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (10. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Hat Keiner behauptet.
> Euro/Dollar macht die Musik!
> 
> Geh mal Tanken.



*Edit* Jetzt gerafft^^ Outsch, das war bitter xD Ja, inflation ist mit drinnen, finde ich aber keine Ausrede.

@Rest ihr meckert wenn euch die Diskussion nervt, ne? xD Dann machen wir per PN weiter^^ Aber es geht ja um Vega^^ Wobei ich nicht glaube, dass das lange so weiter geht bei den verschiedenen Standpunkten.


----------



## RX480 (10. Januar 2019)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg beim Tanken^^



Andersrum

btw.
Ums abzukürzen frag halt Igor bei TH was er von dem Preis für ne Prosumerkarte hält.
Vllt. kann er Dir auch was über tatsächliche Kosten in der Herstellung+Entwicklung+Marketing+Vertrieb sagen.


----------



## SchinderHans (10. Januar 2019)

alles klar hier isses


----------



## Perseus88 (10. Januar 2019)

Ist ein neuer treiber: https://www.amd.com/de/support/graphics/radeon-rx-vega-series/radeon-rx-vega-series/radeon-rx-vega-64


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (10. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Andersrum
> 
> btw.
> Ums abzukürzen frag halt Igor bei TH was er von dem Preis für ne Prosumerkarte hält.
> Vllt. kann er Dir auch was über tatsächliche Kosten in der Herstellung sagen.



Eine Meinung ist nicht das Maß aller Dinge, genauso wenig wie es meine ist. Ich kenn den Workstation Test zur Frontier Edition. Und wie gesagt. Wenn man von den Pro-Features profitieren kann ist die Karte cool. Es gibt aber auch Workstation Tests mit der Vega 64. Und die macht sich auch gut. Klar, die FE wäre bis weilen schneller, aber eben nicht immer. Was die kosten angeht, ich hab jetzt keinen Bock es dir rauszusuchen, aber ich hab irgendwann mal in nem Turingthread durchgerechnet waa ne 2080ti ca in der Produktion kostet. Ich hab damals ca. Werte für 14nm und 7nm Wafer rausgesucht. Glaub mir, so viel ist es nicht. Nachdem Vega 20 teurer sein dürfte ist es da eben etwas mehr, aber die Marge ist schon groß genug.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Januar 2019)

Perseus88 schrieb:


> Ist ein neuer treiber: https://www.amd.com/de/support/graphics/radeon-rx-vega-series/radeon-rx-vega-series/radeon-rx-vega-64



Endlich....


----------



## Gurdi (10. Januar 2019)

SchinderHans schrieb:


> alles klar hier isses



Future Frame Rendering aktiviert? (In BF5 Settings)
Ansonsten CPU Limit.


----------



## RX480 (10. Januar 2019)

JOJO
Mir reichts. Du nimmst da nur ein Bruchteil der Gesamtkosten und des Wertes wahr.
Im Sinne der Meinungsfreiheit Guten Abend


----------



## WhoRainZone (10. Januar 2019)

SchinderHans schrieb:


> alles klar hier isses


Sieht stark nach CPU-Limit aus


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (10. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> JOJO
> Mir reichts. Du nimmst da nur ein Bruchteil der Gesamtkosten und des Wertes wahr.
> Im Sinne der Meinungsfreiheit Guten Abend



Dir auch, belassen wir's dabei. Und ja, das war pure Herstellung bei der Zusammenrechnung. Marketing usw. ist da raus.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Endlich....



Ach verdammt. Immer noch zwei Punkte drin die noch nicht gefixt wurden die nerven. Das erstere hab ich am HTPC. Das zweite nervt alle denke ich.


> HDMI Underscan settings may not retain after system restart.
> Custom settings in Radeon WattMan may sometimes fail to apply on Radeon RX Vega series graphics products.


----------



## RX480 (10. Januar 2019)

Gigabyte RX56 wieder für 309,-€ + 3x Games
8GB Gigabyte Radeon RX Vega 56 Gaming OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de


----------



## SchinderHans (10. Januar 2019)

hier nochmal in aufgeräumt, ja die cpu arbeitet so gut wie am limit! Also limitiert diese?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ach verdammt. Immer noch zwei Punkte drin die noch nicht gefixt wurden die nerven. Das erstere hab ich am HTPC. Das zweite nervt alle denke ich.


Ist der lüfterbug behoben? 

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Downsampler (10. Januar 2019)

Laut den Release Notes schon. Hab aber gerade kein Bock zum testen.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Januar 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ist der lüfterbug behoben?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk



Ja laut Notes schon, ich hab Zero Fan, hab nen Morpheus 
Treiber läuft performanter als der 18.12.3



SchinderHans schrieb:


> hier nochmal in aufgeräumt, ja die cpu arbeitet so gut wie am limit! Also limitiert diese?



hast du Future Framerendering aktiviert? Das sieht mir schwer danach aus.


----------



## SchinderHans (10. Januar 2019)

anfangs ja, aber auch im deaktivierten Zustand habe ich die Framedrops, vielleicht sind die großen maps mit 64 spieler auch einfach zuviel... werde mal ein anderes game testen! danke aufjedenfall schonmal


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja laut Notes schon, ich hab Zero Fan, hab nen Morpheus
> Treiber läuft performanter als der 18.12.3
> 
> 
> ...


Habt ihr den neuen so drüber gebügelt oder komplett den alten deinstalliert? 

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Perseus88 (10. Januar 2019)

Lüftersteuerung läuft perfekt.
Grad in BF4 mit Chill ausprbiert.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Januar 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Habt ihr den neuen so drüber gebügelt oder komplett den alten deinstalliert?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk



Drüber gebügelt. Forza läuft auch wieder wie gewohnt.
Eigentlich läuft alles schneller mit dem neuen Treiber. Auch Strange Brigade. Ich schau mir das morgen mal genauer an.


----------



## openSUSE (10. Januar 2019)

Takt ist stabiler, Frametimes leicht besser.


----------



## Perseus88 (10. Januar 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal ein Probe durchlauf gemacht. Kein geruckle oder so.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Januar 2019)

Hab jetzt wieder über 6700 im 4k


----------



## ATIR290 (10. Januar 2019)

@Gurdi

Holst Dir dann die Neue Vega VII


----------



## Gurdi (10. Januar 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> Holst Dir dann die Neue Vega VII



Überlege noch, bin halb fast das ganze Jahr auf Achse. Ich bräuchte rational eher ein gutes Convertibel. Anndererseits kommt bald Anno das würde ich dann gerne auf 4k Downsampeln.


----------



## drstoecker (10. Januar 2019)

SchinderHans schrieb:


> gude,
> hab grad meine vega 56 angehauen nix großartig umgestellt, habe allerdings bei BF5 große Framerate Schwankungen, von teilweise 40fps bis 140 fps+ alles dabei! Habe den Firestrike Bench durchlaufen lassen, 14.286 Punkte, ist das normal?
> Die Schwankungen sind meiner Meinung nach doch etwas stark...
> 
> i5 4690, 16 GB RAM, 500 Watt Netzteil...


Die cpu ist sehr betagt für den Multiplayer mit 64mann. Teste mal ne kleine oder den singleplayer. Ein i7/Xeon sollte es schon sein für eine Vega. Für deine cpu wäre eine rx580 ideal gewesen. Was du aber noch versuchen könntest wäre downsampling.

übrigends habe ich heute meinen usb3.0 Adapter erhalten, damit wird mein Projekt spätestens am Samstag fertiggestellt, Bilder folgen.


----------



## DerLachs (10. Januar 2019)

Perseus88 schrieb:


> Ist ein neuer treiber: https://www.amd.com/de/support/graphics/radeon-rx-vega-series/radeon-rx-vega-series/radeon-rx-vega-64


Ich habe den Treiber einfach drüberinstalliert. Seitdem sind meine AMD Settings weg.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Januar 2019)

Schitt... Jetzt boostet meine Karte nicht mehr so hoch... Ca 30 bis 50mhz weniger mit meinen verschiedenen Profile.... Na super [emoji849]

Das Lüfter Problem besteht immer noch wenn ich eine eigene Lüfterkurve erstelle... Geht immer auf 1200umin [emoji24]

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (11. Januar 2019)

Hmm meine taktet wie gewohnt. Weniger takt bedeutet aber nicht zwangsläufig langsamer bei Vega.


----------



## Camari (11. Januar 2019)

Ist es immer noch so das die Lüfter teilweise ungleichmäßig aufdrehen was ziemlich nervig war ?


----------



## RX480 (11. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hmm meine taktet wie gewohnt. Weniger takt bedeutet aber nicht zwangsläufig langsamer bei Vega.



Jo,
weniger eff.Takt kann auch signalisieren, das die Shaderauslastung gestiegen ist. (evtl. mehr fps)
Das kann man mit nochmehr HBM-Takt auch beobachten oder in 4k.


----------



## moonshot (11. Januar 2019)

Lisa Su on the record: AMD's CEO talks Ryzen, Vega, ray tracing, and lots more at CES  | PCWorld

Es scheint wohl noch mehr Vega in 7nm zu kommen.


----------



## Rallyesport (11. Januar 2019)

So ihr Leute ich hab mich jetzt dazu entschlossen meine Vega 64 zu verkaufen, ich werde einfach nicht glücklich mit der Referenzkühlung... 
Falls einer Interesse hat ich hab sie hier im Verkaufsbereich angeboten, über den Preis können wir gerne noch reden und ich denke mit dem Ref Design wird hier manch anderer glücklicher, da wir ja hier im Forum ein paar Leute haben die gerne basteln die Karten auf andere Kühler umbauen ect. 
Ich bin da einfach kein Fan von  
Meine Frage aber jetzt, ich schwanke zwischen der Gigabite Vega 56 aus dem Mindstar oder der Sapphire Vega 64 Nitro+ auch aus dem Mindstar.
Lautstärke ist mir eigentlich recht egal, das wird wohl alles leiser sein als meine Referenzs nur was ist Leistungsmäßig anzuraten, rentiert sich die Nitro wirklich, oder tut es im Grunde auch die Gigabite. 
Wenn ich annähernd Gleiche Leistung erhalte (+5-5FPS) wird es wohl die Gigabite, da ich mir dann die 100€ Aufpreis sparen kann, die Vega 64 wurde es damals weil die halt zum gleichen Preis wie die 56 angeboten wurde und vor allem auch lieferbar war...


----------



## Rolk (11. Januar 2019)

Schwierg, beides sind Spitzenangebote. Falls du ein eher enges Gehäuse hast würde ich die RX56 nehmen. Ansonsten lass die Würfel entscheiden.^^


----------



## Rallyesport (11. Januar 2019)

Hmm ihr macht es mir nicht einfachher, ich hatte bisher seit 2008 nur Sapphire Grafikkarten in meinem Hauptsystem und noch keinen einzigen Ausfall, eigentlich würde ich denen gerne wieder mein Geld geben, aber das andere sind halt 100€ weniger... Aber Gigabite :/
Das ist mein Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-7HX Midi-Tower - schwarz/schwarz nicht sinderlich groß, aber gut mit Lüftern ausgestattet.


----------



## Rolk (11. Januar 2019)

Das Gehäuse ist doch schön geräumig. 

Meine RX56 Pulse steckt aktuell hier drin:
Raijintek Styx schwarz (0R200031) ab €' '89,89 (2019) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland


----------



## Rallyesport (11. Januar 2019)

Okay mein gehäuse ist geräumig...
Moment aber bei mir schaut es momentan so aus, aber die GTX fliegt mit dem kauf einer neuen Graka raus


----------



## RX480 (11. Januar 2019)

Entscheidend ist doch der Moni!
Für 4k nur ne RX64 sinnvoll.

Weiss gar net was die GB56 für Vram hat ?


----------



## RX480 (11. Januar 2019)

moonshot schrieb:


> Lisa Su on the record: AMD's CEO talks Ryzen, Vega, ray tracing, and lots more at CES  | PCWorld
> 
> Es scheint wohl noch mehr Vega in 7nm zu kommen.



Klang net so, macht auch keinen Sinn. (x)
Die Notebooks werden sicher interessant.

(x) für Konsumer würde es reichen die RX56 auch mit HBM-Takt 945 und Bios-Refresh rauszubringen.
Und die RX 64 halt mit HBM-Takt 1020.
Das würde die Stock-Benchmarks ganz schön durcheinander wirbeln.
(56+10% und 64+5%)


----------



## Ace (11. Januar 2019)

Radeon VII | AMD


----------



## Mango2Go (11. Januar 2019)

Ace schrieb:


> Radeon VII | AMD



Ich will das.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (11. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Klang net so, macht auch keinen Sinn. (x)
> Die Notebooks werden sicher interessant.
> 
> (x) für Konsumer würde es reichen die RX56 auch mit HBM-Takt 945 und Bios-Refresh rauszubringen.
> ...



warum sollte das keinen Sinn machen?

gibt sicher genug Chips die noch mehr Defekte haben und trotzdem verwertet werden könnten (Mem Controller oder mehr kaputte CU)

vor Kurzen gabs auch mal Gerüchte um einen Vega mit 48CU

48CU mit 12GB von 3 Stacks HBM2 konservativ getacktet könnte vega 56 Niveau haben bei weniger Verbrauch und mehr Speicher als das Nvidia Flagschiff

bei gleichem Takt hat der neue Prozess ja nur 50% des Verbrauches


----------



## gaussmath (11. Januar 2019)

Ace schrieb:


> Radeon VII | AMD



Komm zu Papa, komm schnell.


----------



## Rallyesport (11. Januar 2019)

Es wurde die Vega 64 Nitro+...


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (11. Januar 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> warum sollte das keinen Sinn machen?
> 
> gibt sicher genug Chips die noch mehr Defekte haben und trotzdem verwertet werden könnten (Mem Controller oder mehr kaputte CU)
> 
> ...



Oder es kommt ne 8GB Version der 64/56 mit einfach weniger Verbrauch.


----------



## Railworker (11. Januar 2019)

Ich habe noch einen PC zuhause rumstehen, darin 16 GB DDR3 Ram ne ssd und ne hdd ein FX8350, und eine R9 380 von Gigabyte, irgendwie packt mich die Lust dort eine VEGA 64 einzubauen und den FX mit einem neuen Lüfter kühl und ruhig zuhalten. Wenn ich mir die Benschmarks auf Youtube so ansehe müsste die Kombi bestens laufen. Was denkt ihr ?


----------



## Rallyesport (11. Januar 2019)

Wenn du kein high FPS Gamer bist sondern eher auf Bildqualität stehst ist das wohl ne recht gute Kombi  
Durch Zufall hab ich grad ne Vega 64 hier über^^


----------



## RX480 (11. Januar 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> warum sollte das keinen Sinn machen?
> gibt sicher genug Chips die noch mehr Defekte haben und trotzdem verwertet werden könnten (Mem Controller oder mehr kaputte CU)
> vor Kurzen gabs auch mal Gerüchte um einen Vega mit 48CU
> 48CU mit 12GB von 3 Stacks HBM2 konservativ getacktet könnte vega 56 Niveau haben bei weniger Verbrauch und mehr Speicher als das Nvidia Flagschiff
> bei gleichem Takt hat der neue Prozess ja nur 50% des Verbrauches



Wenns kommt ist es Nice to Have, wenn net hats ja Keiner offiziell angekündigt und es ist wenigstens Keiner enttäuscht.


----------



## Rolk (11. Januar 2019)

Railworker schrieb:


> Ich habe noch einen PC zuhause rumstehen, darin 16 GB DDR3 Ram ne ssd und ne hdd ein FX8350, und eine R9 380 von Gigabyte, irgendwie packt mich die Lust dort eine VEGA 64 einzubauen und den FX mit einem neuen Lüfter kühl und ruhig zuhalten. Wenn ich mir die Benschmarks auf Youtube so ansehe müsste die Kombi bestens laufen. Was denkt ihr ?



Ich habe schon mal mit einem FX8300 und einer RX56 herum gespielt. Auf UHD bekommt man die GPU durchaus ausgelastet.


----------



## drstoecker (11. Januar 2019)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Hmm ihr macht es mir nicht einfachher, ich hatte bisher seit 2008 nur Sapphire Grafikkarten in meinem Hauptsystem und noch keinen einzigen Ausfall, eigentlich würde ich denen gerne wieder mein Geld geben, aber das andere sind halt 100€ weniger... Aber Gigabite :/
> Das ist mein Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-7HX Midi-Tower - schwarz/schwarz nicht sinderlich groß, aber gut mit Lüftern ausgestattet.


Hatte auch das Gehäuse, top! Den hdd Käfig kannste ja noch rausmachen.


Railworker schrieb:


> Ich habe noch einen PC zuhause rumstehen, darin 16 GB DDR3 Ram ne ssd und ne hdd ein FX8350, und eine R9 380 von Gigabyte, irgendwie packt mich die Lust dort eine VEGA 64 einzubauen und den FX mit einem neuen Lüfter kühl und ruhig zuhalten. Wenn ich mir die Benschmarks auf Youtube so ansehe müsste die Kombi bestens laufen. Was denkt ihr ?


Glaube kaum das es ne gute Kombi ist.


----------



## Rallyesport (11. Januar 2019)

Also ich denke bei WQHD auch gut möglich, gut ich hab zwar ne stärkere CPU, aber ich hänge eigentlich dauerhaft im Grafiklimit, bin froh wenn ich in den Bereich zwischen 60 und 70 FPS komme, ist halt immer die Frage wie man die Regler bedient und bei mir isnd die in der Regel immer sehr weit rechts


----------



## Gurdi (11. Januar 2019)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Es wurde die Vega 64 Nitro+...



Bist du endlich verartztet


----------



## Rallyesport (11. Januar 2019)

Jo endlich  
Ich mag ja das Design der Vega als Referenz wirklich, aber die Lautstärke ist schon nicht ganz ohne vor allem wenn man noch ein wenig an den Stellschrauben dreht  
Na ich freue mich jedenfalls schon drauf meine neue Nitro zu bearbeiten, da wende ich mich natürlich wieder an dich 
Ich denke aus der Nitro ist noch ne Ecke mehr zu kitzeln wie aus meiner mit der Ref Kühlung hehe.


----------



## Gurdi (11. Januar 2019)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Jo endlich
> Ich mag ja das Design der Vega als Referenz wirklich, aber die Lautstärke ist schon nicht ganz ohne vor allem wenn man noch ein wenig an den Stellschrauben dreht
> Na ich freue mich jedenfalls schon drauf meine neue Nitro zu bearbeiten, da wende ich mich natürlich wieder an dich
> Ich denke aus der Nitro ist noch ne Ecke mehr zu kitzeln wie aus meiner mit der Ref Kühlung hehe.



Ja da dürfte deutlich mehr gehen.


----------



## Rallyesport (11. Januar 2019)

Bin aber schon am überlegen die beiden vega einzubauen, eine als feste Faltkarte mit Powerlimit auf 125W und die andere mit meinen bisherigen Werten als Gamingkarte. 
So dürfte mein 700W Straight Power nicht überfordert sein und ich muss sie nicht unter Wert verramschen.
Oder sie geht in meinen HTPC, der Ryzen 2200G würde sich sicher freuen wenn er diese statt der GTX 960 neben sich hätte


----------



## Gurdi (11. Januar 2019)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Bin aber schon am überlegen die beiden vega einzubauen, eine als feste Faltkarte mit Powerlimit auf 125W und die andere mit meinen bisherigen Werten als Gamingkarte.
> So dürfte mein 700W Straight Power nicht überfordert sein und ich muss sie nicht unter Wert verramschen.



Für die 1060 findeste bestimmt noch en Kiddi das unbedingt Nvidia für viel Geld kaufen möchte.


----------



## Rallyesport (11. Januar 2019)

Ja mal sehen hab ja einen kleinen Graka Fundus daheim, die sinnigere Lösung wird sein die Vega in den HTPC zu bauen und dann ab und an mal im Wohnzimmer am TV zu daddeln NFS oder sowas was man gut mit Controller zocken kann. 
Die GTX 960 behalte ich mal noch da die halt noch VGA unterstützt und meine Mutter noch so einen Monitor besitzt, wenn deren HD 6850 mal die Grätsche macht kann ich die ihr einbauen und sie braucht nicht gleich nen kompletten Untersatz und nen Monitor.
Der Phenom II X4 macht bei der nämlich noch gute Arbeit. 

Die GTX 1060 hätte ich halt wirklich gerne verkauft, weil die macht ja im Grunde noch nen guten Job, für mich halt zu langsam, aber naja^^ genau so verhält es sich mit der R9 die ich am verkaufen bin, die ist auch noch Top und zu schade um sie bei mir vergammeln zu lassen.
Aber verramschen werde ich die alle nicht, da behalte ich sie lieber und stell sie mir in die Vitrine.


----------



## Railworker (11. Januar 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Glaube kaum das es ne gute Kombi ist.



Auf Youtube die Test Videos sind ganz gut eigentlich von der FPS und der Auslastung her, was spräche dagegen lasse mich gern des besseren belehren.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (11. Januar 2019)

SchinderHans schrieb:


> gude,
> hab grad meine vega 56 angehauen nix großartig umgestellt, habe allerdings bei BF5 große Framerate Schwankungen, von teilweise 40fps bis 140 fps+ alles dabei! Habe den Firestrike Bench durchlaufen lassen, 14.286 Punkte, ist das normal?
> Die Schwankungen sind meiner Meinung nach doch etwas stark...
> 
> i5 4690, 16 GB RAM, 500 Watt Netzteil...



Hi,

deine Fragen wurden denke ich schon beantwortet, jedoch möchte ich noch meine eigene erfahrung hinzufügen.

Ich zocke BFV auf Custom Settings, bis auf kleinigkeiten jedoch Ultra in 3440*1440p. Mein i7 4790k ist da stellenweise im MP auf allen kernen mit 100% ausgelastet und die FPS droppen bis auf etwa 55 runter. Meine Vega64 langweiligt sich entsprechend so sehr. Gleiches problem bei meinem kollegen mit ryzen 2600X. Zwar nicht so verschärft wie bei mir, jedoch wird selbst in seinem fall die CPU stellenweise zum flaschenhals und seine Vega64 wird deutlich ausgebremst.

BFV ist extrem anspruchsvoll, da kommst du schon fast nicht mehr an 6-intel- oder 8-amd- kernen vorbei, wenn du beständig hohe FPS willst.

Kurioser weise hat ein anderer kollege, ebenfalls Vega64 aber ryzen 7 1700 @3,2GHz, die wenigsten probleme und mit nicht so extremen drops zu kämpfen wie wir mit i7 4790k @ 4,7GHz bzw. 2600x @ stock.

EDIT: beide kollegen zocken auf 1440p panels @ 144Hz

Witzige geschichte: Wir hatten ein heftiges gefecht am flugfeld und unser zu verteidigender flaggenpunkt im großen hangar wurde überrannt. Gefühlt das gesamte generische team setzte zum sturm an. Praktisch bis zur letzten patrone wurde gekämpft und es gelang dem squatleader noch die vergeltungswaffe auf unsere position anzufordern. Bei der detonation gingen die FPS dermaßen in den keller, dass es zum standbild kam, danach hatte ich für einige sekunden weniger als 10fps. In dieser nacht hatte ich schon den 9900k im warenkorb, angesichts der bevorstehenden CES konnte ich mich noch mal zurückhalten. lol

LG


----------



## openSUSE (11. Januar 2019)

Ein 2600x sollte mit einer Vega 64 @wqhd und Ultra Settings nicht auf 50FPS oder schlimmer droppen. Da stimmt etwas anderes nicht.


----------



## Ace (11. Januar 2019)

Mango2Go schrieb:


> Ich will das.



Na wir warten mal ab auf die Benchmarks,in wie weit sie sich die Radeon VII von der Vega 64,RTX 2070,2080 überhaupt absetzt.
Nur 16GB HBM machen den Bock nicht fett.


----------



## openSUSE (11. Januar 2019)

Aber nur 8GB machen den Bock etwas zu schmächtig. Da bekommt man ja fast schon Mitleid.


----------



## Rallyesport (11. Januar 2019)

Wenn man ehrlich ist reichen einem bei WQHD die 8GB dicke, ich überwache ständig die Leistungsparameter meiner Vega und ich hab noch nie gesehen das annähernd die 8GB gefüllt wurden, das höchste was ich bisher sah waren mal um die 5,5GB
Ich meine, ich hab mir ja erst für den 2. PC ne RX 570 mit 8GB gekauft, aber seien mir mal ehrlich, die KArte hat nicht genug Wumms die 8GB irgendwo gewinnbringend einzusetzen...
Nichts anders sieht es bei etwas gepimpter Vega Leistung mit 16GB aus.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (11. Januar 2019)

cooles Video

YouTube - Vega 64 broken no video out repair / diagnostic process graphic / video Radeon AMD card fix


----------



## Downsampler (11. Januar 2019)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Wenn man ehrlich ist reichen einem bei WQHD die 8GB dicke, ich überwache ständig die Leistungsparameter meiner Vega und ich hab noch nie gesehen das annähernd die 8GB gefüllt wurden, das höchste was ich bisher sah waren mal um die 5,5GB
> Ich meine, ich hab mir ja erst für den 2. PC ne RX 570 mit 8GB gekauft, aber seien mir mal ehrlich, die KArte hat nicht genug Wumms die 8GB irgendwo gewinnbringend einzusetzen...
> Nichts anders sieht es bei etwas gepimpter Vega Leistung mit 16GB aus.



Die 16 GB sind für 4K, 5K, 8K gedacht.... für FHD/WQHD braucht man die garnicht.


----------



## Rallyesport (11. Januar 2019)

Und für höhere Auflösungen braucht man was anderes wie ne Vega +25% Leistung :/


----------



## Gurdi (11. Januar 2019)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Und für höhere Auflösungen braucht man was anderes wie ne Vega +25% Leistung :/



Ich hab mit ner 290,1060,V56 und V64 in UHD gezockt.


----------



## Rallyesport (11. Januar 2019)

Reduzierung ist das Zauberwort, jetzt mal ehrlich, ich kauf mir doch keinen 4K Monitor um dann noch die Grafikmassiv reduzieren zu müssen, ich hab zwar keine Treppeneffekte mehr im Bild, aber deshalb ist die Modellauflösung oder was weiß ich nicht mehr schön anzusehen. 
Wie gesagt für meine Ansprüche reicht schon die Vega gerade so in WQHD, ich hab ne Allergie gegen zu weit links stehende Regler


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (11. Januar 2019)

Stimmt, 4K Hoch schaut sehr gut aus. Alternativ geht auch 3200x1800 Ultra oder halt 90% Render Scale. Entsprechend reicht Vega auch für sowas. (Finde ich jetzt)


----------



## Rallyesport (11. Januar 2019)

Ich wüsste mal gerne welche Spiele ihr spielt, in manchen von mir gespielten Spiele habe ich selbst mit einem Mix aus Max und Mittel schon unter 60FPS und die Graka kotzt.
The Hunter Call of the Wild ist da so ein Kandidat und da sieht man es extrem an den Modellen der Bäume ob es hoch oder ultra ist. 
Und ultra ist nicht spielbar.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (11. Januar 2019)

Anmerkung, ich bin auch mit 45 FPS & Freesync zufrieden  Also nimm mich nicht als Maß 

Und naja: Divinity 2 Original Sin, Mordors Schatten, Shadow Warrior 2, Space Hulk Deathwing, Destiny 2, ESO, Gears of War 4, AC Origins, Wildlands... Alles Mögliche eben.


----------



## Downsampler (11. Januar 2019)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ich wüsste mal gerne welche Spiele ihr spielt, in manchen von mir gespielten Spiele habe ich selbst mit einem Mix aus Max und Mittel schon unter 60FPS und die Graka kotzt.
> The Hunter Call of the Wild ist da so ein Kandidat und da sieht man es extrem an den Modellen der Bäume ob es hoch oder ultra ist.
> Und ultra ist nicht spielbar.



Das ist doch kein Spiel.... das ist interaktives Enterntainment für "alte Säcke" die schon zu alt sind, um im Wald ihre Tiere selber abzuknallen. xD

Kein Wunder das die Hadwareanforderungen so hoch sind.


----------



## Rallyesport (11. Januar 2019)

Also als Wandersimulation ist das Spiel allemal zu gebrauchen, vor allem weil es eigentlich ne richtig schöne Grafik hat, das Spiel nehm ich gerne neben Kingdome Come zur Hand, wenn jemand der nur Konsole spielt zu mir kommt und sagt "zeig mal was dein PC so kann" 
Danach ist dann immer ruhig und ich glücklich  



Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Anmerkung, ich bin auch mit 45 FPS & Freesync zufrieden  Also nimm mich nicht als Maß
> 
> Und naja: Divinity 2 Original Sin, Mordors Schatten, Shadow Warrior 2, Space Hulk Deathwing, Destiny 2, ESO, Gears of War 4, AC Origins, Wildlands... Alles Mögliche eben.



Ich war bis vor zwei Jahren auch mit hauptsache schön egal wieviel FPS, das menschliche Auge sieht ja eh nur 24 Bilder ect... zufrieden, aber als ich mich mal damit befasst habe, sah ich das FPS doch irgendwie wichtig sind. 
Ich meine mir reichen die FPS auch so das sie noch in Freesync Range bleiben, das sind bei mir aber leider minimal nur 48FPS und den Bereich steuere ich dann bei den Spielen auch an, angestrebt über 60 mit minimalen Drops auf nicht tiefer wie 48FPS. 
FPS gesperrt auf 67 und falls ein Spiel mal die FPS Limitierung ignoriert noch enhanched Sync angeschaltet


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (11. Januar 2019)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Also als Wandersimulation ist das Spiel allemal zu gebrauchen, vor allem weil es eigentlich ne richtig schöne Grafik hat, das Spiel nehm ich gerne neben Kingdome Come zur Hand, wenn jemand der nur Konsole spielt zu mir kommt und sagt "zeig mal was dein PC so kann"
> Danach ist dann immer ruhig und ich glücklich
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hatte vor 4K mal 1080p 144Hz. Naja ich hab 4K behalten  Da weißt du wo meine Prio liegt  Ist aber schon ne Weile her.


----------



## Downsampler (11. Januar 2019)

Hast du oben echt "Wandersimulation" geschrieben? xD   

Ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein.....


----------



## drstoecker (11. Januar 2019)

TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> deine Fragen wurden denke ich schon beantwortet, jedoch möchte ich noch meine eigene erfahrung hinzufügen.
> 
> ...


Bei mir läuft das Spiel butterweich, 2600@4ghz/3200cl14/Ultra/wqhd, da dropt nix.
meime Vega ist auch immer voll ausgelastet.
mein 1230v3/r9-290/Low Details/1080p zw 100-150fps, da Dropt auch nix. Multishooter spielt man auf low Details!


----------



## Linmoum (11. Januar 2019)

iWebi schrieb:


> Wer redet von Massiv? Es reicht von Ultra auf Hoch... und Hoch und Ultra merkt man bei den Pixeln wirklich nicht mehr.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


Reicht ja meistens auch schon aus, wenn man nur 1-2 Settings von Ultra auf High/Very High stellt und die fps steigen (deutlich) an bei kaum bis teils gar keinen optischen Unterschieden. UHD an sich reißt da halt auch nochmal einiges raus.

Ich spiel mit meiner Vega auch in UHD und das läuft sehr gut. Allerdings auch nur, weil ich FreeSync nutze und daher (in SP-Spielen) >=40fps fluffig spielbar mit sind. Wenn die Radeon VII (inkl. UV) auf meine Vega >=30% drauflegt +16GB mit der fetten Bandbreite, dann werd ich wahrscheinlich auch diese 40fps nicht auf Ultra unterschreiten (Softwaremüll mal ausgenommen). Inkl. zusätzlichem Grafik/Mod-Porno aufgrund der Menge an Speicher.


----------



## Rallyesport (11. Januar 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Hast du oben echt "Wandersimulation" geschrieben? xD
> 
> Ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein.....



Natürlich hab ich das geschrieben, zu 99,9% wanderst du in diesem Spiel von a nach b


----------



## Gurdi (11. Januar 2019)

An die BF5 Fans, in der aktuellen PCGH ist im 2080er Artikel ein Benchmark mit guten Customs von BF5. Von Vega treten an 56er Devil und 64er Liquid.


----------



## Downsampler (11. Januar 2019)

Wenn ich nur noch mit nem Rollator rumkriechen kann hol ich mir das Game auch. xD


----------



## RX480 (11. Januar 2019)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Stimmt, 4K Hoch schaut sehr gut aus. Alternativ geht auch 3200x1800 Ultra oder halt 90% Render Scale. Entsprechend reicht Vega auch für sowas. (Finde ich jetzt)



Jo,
Da kommt man in der Bildquali ungefähr bei DLSS oder besser raus bei dann ebenfalls reduziertem Verbrauch, Temp+Lautstärke.
Insofern finde ich nen 1440p Moni variabler . Bei mir funzt inGame Scaling besser als VSR.
Falls man TAA net braucht hat man auch wieder scharfe Texturen. (bis DX11 SMAA per Reshade 2.03 , falls im Game nur FXAA)


----------



## DerLachs (11. Januar 2019)

Wenn mich ein Spiel fesselt, merke ich auch den Unterschied zwischen mittel und ultra nicht. Das ist zum Großteil nur Kopfsache, wenn man ehrlich ist.  Kantenflimmern usw. schließe ich da aus.


----------



## Linmoum (11. Januar 2019)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Wenn mich ein Spiel fesselt, merke ich auch den Unterschied zwischen mittel und ultra nicht. Das ist zum Großteil nur Kopfsache, wenn man ehrlich ist.  Kantenflimmern usw. schließe ich da aus.


Also beim Witcher krieg ich schon Augenkrebs, wenn ich die Sichtweite nicht auf Ultra stehen habe.


----------



## RX480 (11. Januar 2019)

Da brauchst Du dank FS aber auch net so hohe fps.


----------



## Gurdi (11. Januar 2019)

Würde auch sagen kommt aufs Spiel an.
In spielen wie Anno oder aktuell vor allem Jurassic World labe ich mich an Prachtvoller Grafik.
Manchmal schaue ich mir nur die Dinos an mit meiner Tochter, der Sound in dem Spiel ist noch dazu grandios.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (11. Januar 2019)

Ne gute Idee, kommt auf den Wunschzettel.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ne gute Idee, kommt auf den Wunschzettel.



Die Textur,- und Soundqualität ist wirklich hervorragend. Läuft auf Vega in 1800p mit ~60Fps.Dabei ist das Spiel gerade mal 6GB groß!


----------



## Elistaer (12. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Textur,- und Soundqualität ist wirklich hervorragend. Läuft auf Vega in 1800p mit ~60Fps.Dabei ist das Spiel gerade mal 6GB groß!


Ich finde das Spiel auch sehr gelungen und man bekommt viel Spiel für sein Geld.

Ich habe gerade für mich Russian fishing 4 für mich gefunden, nach 8h nur Menschen gibt's nix entspannteres. Einfach 2 Stunden  abschalten 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rolk (12. Januar 2019)

Sehr anspruchsvoll ist es halt nicht gerade. Eher was zum chillen. Ich hatte es mit meiner RX56 nativ in UHD auf 40 fps oder so ähnlich limitiert.


----------



## Rallyesport (12. Januar 2019)

Jurassic World ist ein gutes beispiel von Top Optimierung, da sollten sich viele andere viel größere Spiele ne Scheibe von abschneiden.
Leider fesselt einen das Spiel halt auch nicht über Tage, irgendwann wiederholt sich alles und dann war es das. 
Da hätte man mehr rausholen können. 

Nichts desto trotz ist das Spiel grafisch einfach ein Leckerbissen.

Meine Vega sollte im laufe des Tages eintrudeln, dann kann ich sie morgen in aller ruhe einbauen und die Tage meine anderen beide PC´s umbauen, da muss dann das netzteil vom 2. Rechner in den HTPC, da ist nämlich nur ein BeQuiet Pure Power 10 350W eingebaut, ich denke das ist etwas schwach für die Vega, zumal das nur einen 8 Pol Anschluss hat. 
Mein Cooler Master Master Watt Lite 600W sollte wesentlich besser mit der Vega harmonieren.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Januar 2019)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Jurassic World ist ein gutes beispiel von Top Optimierung, da sollten sich viele andere viel größere Spiele ne Scheibe von abschneiden.
> Leider fesselt einen das Spiel halt auch nicht über Tage, irgendwann wiederholt sich alles und dann war es das.
> Da hätte man mehr rausholen können.
> 
> ...



Ja die Parkökonomie ist derart simpel das es  fast schon lächerlich ist. Aber manchmal tut es auch mal was seichtes. Es kommt mir entgegen dass das Spiel simpel ist, dadurch entsteht keine Hektik und ich kann die 30sec. Aufforderungen irgendeinen Dino ins Bild zu holen auch bedienen.


----------



## RX480 (12. Januar 2019)

Mal ne Vorschau aufs Spielebundle RE2-Demo:
YouTube

120fps kosten halt ganz schön W im Video.

Selftest:
Aber 60fps sind moderat. Muss HDR etc. ganz schön auf Dunkel stellen. DX12 funzt gut.

hilfreich:
Resident Evil 2-Fans finden Weg, um Demo-Timer abzuschalten


----------



## wuchzael (12. Januar 2019)

*Moin!*

Was ist denn eigentlich mit Forza Horizon 4 passiert? Ist der neue Treiber oder ein Spiele-Patch daran Schuld, dass auf einmal 10+ FPS fehlen und meine Vega nur noch 130-140W zieht? Hatte den Thread mal durchsucht, aber bis auf Gurdis Anmerkung, dass Forza mit dem neuen Treiber nun wieder laufen würde keinen konkreten Hinweis gefunden. Hatte Forza seit Anfang Dezember nicht mehr gestartet und das Update auf Adrenalin 2019 wegen des Zero-RPM Bugs aufgeschoben. 

Habe den 19.1.1 Treiber seit gestern installiert und irgendwie verhält sich die Nitro jetzt ein bisschen anders. Ich muss im Treiber etwas höhere Spannungen einstellen um meine gewünschten (Real-)Taktraten zu erhalten (um 1500MHz Core und 1000MHz HBM2), die Karte verbraucht aber laut Overlay um die 20W weniger Strom als vorher. Der Zero-RPM Bug für die manuelle Lüfterkurve besteht bei mir übrigens immer noch... im Grunde finde ich das sogar gut, dass die Karte auch im Idle aktiv gekühlt wird, allerdings lässt sich die Drehzahl nicht weit genug herunterdrehen (glaube Minimalwert ist 28% oder sowas), dass die Karte trotz aktiven Lüftern unhörbar wäre.

*Grüße!*


----------



## DerLachs (12. Januar 2019)

Das Umschalten zwischen manueller und automatischer Lüfterkurve inkl. zero RPM funktioniert wieder bei mir. Ich glaube, dass es kein Bug ist, dass zero RPM bei eigener Lüfterkurve nicht geht. Falls dir die min RPM zu hoch sind, musst du über einen Registryeintrag die min RPM anpassen und dann eine manuelle Lüfterkurve erstellen.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Januar 2019)

> Ist der neue Treiber oder ein Spiele-Patch daran Schuld, dass auf einmal 10+ FPS fehlen und meine Vega nur noch 130-140W zieht?


Geringe ASIC bei deinem Undervolt ist normal in dem Spiel. Mit 1640Mhz brauch meine auch nur 190Watt ASIC.

Patches für Forza haben das Spiel generell verlangsamt.


----------



## wuchzael (12. Januar 2019)

Danke für die Rückmeldung Jungs!

Funzt das mit den RPM ähnlich wie mit dem "Powermod"? Also in der Regedit Hexwerte ändern?


Grüße!


----------



## Gurdi (12. Januar 2019)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Danke für die Rückmeldung Jungs!
> 
> Funzt das mit den RPM ähnlich wie mit dem "Powermod"? Also in der Regedit Hexwerte ändern?
> 
> ...



ja tut es.


----------



## RX480 (12. Januar 2019)

@Johnjoggo32
Habe gerade Igor im Turing-Thread gefragt, ob die R7 kostendeckend ist.
Er meint genau wie Raff, das AMD am Selbstkostenpreis ist.
Würde mir Da keine großen Hoffnungen auf fallende Preise machen.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Januar 2019)

Spielraum gibt es immer. Ich rechne aber mit hoher Nachfrage wegen den 16GB HBM und der guten Computeleistung.


----------



## RX480 (12. Januar 2019)

Jo,
RE2 bekommt man auch über 8GB.

Da ist aber Vega mit HBCC ausreichend.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (12. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> @Johnjoggo32
> Habe gerade Igor im Turing-Thread gefragt, ob die R7 kostendeckend ist.
> Er meint genau wie Raff, das AMD am Selbstkostenpreis ist.
> Würde mir Da keine großen Hoffnungen auf fallende Preise machen.



Werden wir sehen  Wenn sie nicht im Preis fällt warte ich eben bis zur nächsten Generation. Hab mit der FE jetzt nicht gerade Wechseldruck.


----------



## drstoecker (12. Januar 2019)

wuchzael schrieb:


> *Moin!*
> 
> Was ist denn eigentlich mit Forza Horizon 4 passiert? Ist der neue Treiber oder ein Spiele-Patch daran Schuld, dass auf einmal 10+ FPS fehlen und meine Vega nur noch 130-140W zieht? Hatte den Thread mal durchsucht, aber bis auf Gurdis Anmerkung, dass Forza mit dem neuen Treiber nun wieder laufen würde keinen konkreten Hinweis gefunden. Hatte Forza seit Anfang Dezember nicht mehr gestartet und das Update auf Adrenalin 2019 wegen des Zero-RPM Bugs aufgeschoben.
> 
> ...


Denke auch das es kein Bug ist und eher gewollt da du manuelle Settings setzt.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (12. Januar 2019)

Hat sich das PCB der VII gegenüber der Vega eigentlich geändert? Wenn nicht könnten ja die Wasserkühler sogar noch passen. Wenn dem so ist wird das ein Biest.


----------



## Rallyesport (12. Januar 2019)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Hat sich das PCB der VII gegenüber der Vega eigentlich geändert? Wenn nicht könnten ja die Wasserkühler sogar noch passen. Wenn dem so ist wird das ein Biest.



Das wäre interessant zu wissen


----------



## RawMangoJuli (12. Januar 2019)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Hat sich das PCB der VII gegenüber der Vega eigentlich geändert? Wenn nicht könnten ja die Wasserkühler sogar noch passen. Wenn dem so ist wird das ein Biest.



wenn die Renderbilder dem Original entsprechen, dann is es anders


----------



## Gurdi (12. Januar 2019)

Das PCB wird nicht das selbe sein, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Januar 2019)

So bin nun rundum glücklich mit meiner vega 64.... Nur mit welchen Tool kann ich nun eine eigene Lüfterkurve erstellen?  Im Wattman geht der Lüfter nicht weniger als 38%(1200umin) und das ist mir im idle zu laut [emoji24]

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerLachs (12. Januar 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> So bin nun rundum glücklich mit meiner vega 64.... Nur mit welchen Tool kann ich nun eine eigene Lüfterkurve erstellen?  Im Wattman geht der Lüfter nicht weniger als 38%(1200umin) und das ist mir im idle zu laut [emoji24]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


Mit einem Registryeintrag gehen die Lüfter weiter runter (du kannst die min % RPM selber definieren) und dann kannst du im Wattman eine Lüfterkurve erstellen.


----------



## tobse2056 (12. Januar 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> So bin nun rundum glücklich mit meiner vega 64.... Nur mit welchen Tool kann ich nun eine eigene Lüfterkurve erstellen?  Im Wattman geht der Lüfter nicht weniger als 38%(1200umin) und das ist mir im idle zu laut [emoji24]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk



Mit OverdriveNtool geht es , ist zwar keine Kurve aber du kannst mehrere stufen definieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rumpeLson (12. Januar 2019)

Mit der aktuellen Beta vom ODT kannst du ebenfalls die Punkte der Lüfterkurve verändern und beliebig weit senken.


----------



## RX480 (12. Januar 2019)

Und Temp > 76°C geht mit der Beta. Die Strixx hat wohl im Bios 84°C als Zieltemp.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (12. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja die Parkökonomie ist derart simpel das es  fast schon lächerlich ist. Aber manchmal tut es auch mal was seichtes. Es kommt mir entgegen dass das Spiel simpel ist, dadurch entsteht keine Hektik und ich kann die 30sec. Aufforderungen irgendeinen Dino ins Bild zu holen auch bedienen.



Ich hab mittlerweile etwa 150h runter, Deluxe Edit. + Dr. Wu DLC - wird wohl mein erstes game mit allen unlocks  - Ich stimme dir voll zu, das game entspannt einfach und rundet bei mir fast jeden zocker-abend ab, wenn ich nach BFV noch etwas zur ruhe kommen möchte. Und es läuft verdammt gut mit der Vega. Leider habe ich ab und an den bug, dass sich das seitenverhältniss von 21:9 auf 16:9 stellt, was aber immer schnell behoben ist.

LG


----------



## TheEpicHorst (12. Januar 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Ein 2600x sollte mit einer Vega 64 @wqhd und Ultra Settings nicht auf 50FPS oder schlimmer droppen. Da stimmt etwas anderes nicht.



Sry, das hätte ich genauer ausführen sollen. 50 oder schlimmer ist hier nicht der fall. er spielt mit 144Hz, custom setting. Stellenweise sehr hohe FPS, stellenweise brechen die total weg auf beinahe die hälfte. Ich hab ja leider nur einen 60Hz monitor, aber ich denke, wenn man mal was besseres gewohnt ist, wird man sensibel dafür. Hab mal ein paar screens gesehen, wahrend einer grand operation. Meistens 100+ FPS, dann unter der brücke in rotterdam ging es auf die 60-65 zu. Die Vega tuckert da nur herum.

Ich erachte die Vega ja als perfekte karte für BFV in 1440p, für dauerhaft 90+ bedarfs aber dann mehr CPU power

LG

EDIT: Doppelpost, kann man die hier zusammenführen? sry


----------



## rumpeLson (13. Januar 2019)

Ich hatte heute mal etwas Zeit und Lust und habe mal das 64er Bios auf meine Vega 56 Strix geflasht, um zu sehen, wie hoch sich der hbm dann takten lässt und was das dann für die Performance bringt. Und ich muss sagen, dass ich recht positiv überrascht bin.
Vorher hatte ich den Speicher auf 950 Mhz laufen, ab 960/965 gabs Bildfehler. Nach dem Flash scheinen 1105 Mhz stabil und ohne Bildfehler möglich zu sein. 1110 sorgen instant für einen Crash .
Der Sprung von 950 auf 1105 brachte in SotTR 3-4% und in Overwatch 6-7% mehr Leistung.
Etwas unerwartet war aber folgendes: Zuvor bin ich immer davon ausgegangen, dass der hbm recht viel Strom verbraucht und insbesondere dann auf der Vega 64 ordentlich Abwärme erzeugt. Meine Temperaturen nach dem Flash scheinen sich aber überhaupt nicht verschlechtert zu haben.
Fazit: Der Flash hat etwas mehr Leistung gebracht und dies definitiv "kostengünstiger" als es über den Chiptakt möglich wäre.


----------



## Downsampler (13. Januar 2019)

Welchen Speicherhersteller hast du denn?

HBM braucht weniger Strom als VRAM in der üblichen Bauweise, laut AMD bis 50% weniger.


----------



## Railworker (13. Januar 2019)

Also dem Video nach bringt der FX8350 mit der Vega 64 noch gut 120 FPS in die Games

Link:

YouTube


----------



## Rallyesport (13. Januar 2019)

Gut optimierte Spiele, im Multiplayer gehts dann aber auch mal gut runter ect. 
Alles in allem würde ich auch sagen das man ne Vega mit dem genannten CPU betreiben kann, ich bin aber auch damit zufrieden wenn meine FPS in der Freesync Range bleiben und brauche keine 100FPS+ 
Aber die perfekte Kombi ist das dann nicht, da braucht es schon was potenteres an CPU, eher so Richtung übertakteter Ryzen 5 1600. 
Aber wie gesagt wenn du mit weniger FPS zufrieden bist aber gerne dennoch das maximum an Grafikqualität haben möchtest, spricht nichts dagegen dem CPU die Vega zu verpassen.


----------



## drstoecker (13. Januar 2019)

Railworker schrieb:


> Also dem Video nach bringt der FX8350 mit der Vega 64 noch gut 120 FPS in die Games
> 
> Link:
> 
> YouTube



hab mir mal ein paar videos angeschaut und das teil krebst schon im singleplayer fast auf anschlag selbst mit oc auf 4.7ghz. wie das dann im multi aussieht brauchen wir uns ja dann nicht gross ausrechnen. sicher kannst du die kombi fahren aber die frage war nach optimal und das ist diese auf keinen fall.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Januar 2019)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Mit einem Registryeintrag gehen die Lüfter weiter runter (du kannst die min % RPM selber definieren) und dann kannst du im Wattman eine Lüfterkurve erstellen.


Könntest du mir sagen wie es geht [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerLachs (13. Januar 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Könntest du mir sagen wie es geht [emoji6]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ocking-undervolting-thread-2.html#post9017138 Da steht alles drin.
Du nimmst die passende Regdatei für deine Karte und bearbeitest in dieser den min RPM Wert. hellm hat genau beschrieben, wo man den Wert findet. Du änderst den Wert von z.B. 30 % auf 10 %. Achtung: In der Registry sind die Werte in hexadezimal eingetragen, du musst also den Dezimalwert vorher in Hexadezimal umrechnen. Danach führst du die Regdatei aus und startest neu. Wenn alles richtig war, kannst du dann im Wattman deine Lüfterkurve mit dem neuen min RPM Wert festlegen.

Hier meinten mehrere User, dass man das auch über das Overdrive Tool machen kann.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (13. Januar 2019)

Railworker schrieb:


> Also dem Video nach bringt der FX8350 mit der Vega 64 noch gut 120 FPS in die Games
> 
> Link:
> 
> YouTube



Also im MP ist dem dem FX kein krieg mehr zu gewinnen, selbst die laut DICE empfohlene CPU (i7 4790) ist zu schwach auf der brust. Wenn überhaupt, würde ich die kombi nur noch als übergangslösung betrachten, bis ryzen 3000 kommt. Ich rede hier von BFV.
LG


----------



## Rallyesport (13. Januar 2019)

Juhu so die Nitro ist verbaut und was soll ich sagen die läuft schon Stock besser als meine Referenz optimiert, hab jetzt mal bisschen im Wattman gefummelt, da ich ja wirklich nen Übertaktungs DAU bin hier mal meine Werte, wo kann ich da noch optimieren? 
Vor allem wie schaut es mit den Taktraten und den Spannungswerten aus, sind die so okay?
Wo kann ich da noch was rausholen?
Schön wäre ein Turbotakt von dauerhaft über 1600Mhz, momentan hänge ich so bei 1580Mhz rum.


----------



## drstoecker (13. Januar 2019)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Juhu so die Nitro ist verbaut und was soll ich sagen die läuft schon Stock besser als meine Referenz optimiert, hab jetzt mal bisschen im Wattman gefummelt, da ich ja wirklich nen Übertaktungs DAU bin hier mal meine Werte, wo kann ich da noch optimieren?
> Vor allem wie schaut es mit den Taktraten und den Spannungswerten aus, sind die so okay?
> Wo kann ich da noch was rausholen?
> Schön wäre ein Turbotakt von dauerhaft über 1600Mhz, momentan hänge ich so bei 1580Mhz rum.


@gurdi wird’s richten!


----------



## RX480 (13. Januar 2019)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Juhu so die Nitro ist verbaut und was soll ich sagen die läuft schon Stock besser als meine Referenz optimiert, hab jetzt mal bisschen im Wattman gefummelt, da ich ja wirklich nen Übertaktungs DAU bin hier mal meine Werte, wo kann ich da noch optimieren?
> Vor allem wie schaut es mit den Taktraten und den Spannungswerten aus, sind die so okay?
> Wo kann ich da noch was rausholen?
> Schön wäre ein Turbotakt von dauerhaft über 1600Mhz, momentan hänge ich so bei 1580Mhz rum.



Wahrscheinlich braucht HBM/Uncore auf 950mV nur genausoviel W wie die 935mV. (wg. Temps) Da passt dann P7 = 1025mV.
Zum Austesten der States dann Zeit nehmen. Nur Takt verändern.

HBM-Takt 1025 ist zuwenig. Mehr kostet nix und hilft auch besser als GPU-Takt.


----------



## Rallyesport (13. Januar 2019)

Das kann gut möglich sein, ich bin aber noch nicht so schlau darin die HBM Spannung mit den P States zu verweben und da dann rauszufinden wo ich wie viel eintippen muss, wie gesagt DAU  
ABer das stimmt wenn Gurdi hier auftaucht wird der das regeln  
Was würden wir hier nur ohne ihn machen, die deutschsprachige Vega Gemeinschaft hat ihm viel zu verdanken und indirekt auch irgendwie AMD, weil er hat viel rausgefunden und experimentiert was eigentlich die Leute bei AMD hätten richten sollen...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Januar 2019)

ok habe nun das Tool installiert. Wie kann ich nun das alles übernehmen


----------



## RX480 (13. Januar 2019)

@Rallyesport
Bisher war HBM-P3 mit GPU-P5 bei der Nitro64 verknüpft.
Würde ich auch so beibehalten für sauberes Takten des HBM.

Den P5-Takt kannst Du ruhig  kannst auf 1507 anheben.
Der P4 könnte dann auch etwas höher.(Richtung 1320+)

Bei P7 erst mal schauen ob die Umstellung auf HBM 950mV und P7 1025mV stabil ist.
Dann zum Schluss P5+6+7 gemeinsam anheben.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (13. Januar 2019)

Pack den Takt im letzten State auf 1620, der hängt immer etwas nach. Hat bei mir ganz gut geklappt.


----------



## RX480 (13. Januar 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> ok habe nun das Tool installiert. Wie kann ich nun das alles übernehmen



Da gibt es eine apply-Taste. (wenns jetzt nur um den Lüfter geht)
Der highlighted i.d.R. auch die Werte , die er gegenüber Wattman ändert.

Um HBM-P2 zu ändern, brauchts dann aber mehr. 
3DCenter Forum - Vega - Undervolting


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Da gibt es eine apply-Taste. (wenns jetzt nur um den Lüfter geht)


Jo ich weiß [emoji6] aber da passiert nichts... Ich dachte ich muss mein BIOS erst reinladen 

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (13. Januar 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jo ich weiß [emoji6] aber da passiert nichts... Ich dachte ich muss mein BIOS erst reinladen



Nur wenn Du mehr Spannungswerte ändern möchtest brauchts Du die PPT.
Hatte Das aber so verstanden, das Du nur den Lüfter ändern wolltest.

btw.
Geduld und Spucke, der nächste Treiber ist bestimmt schon besser.
Und solange halt 200U/min mehr.
oder
Man geht einen Treiber zurück ! Ist das Beste, weil man net jeden Treiber mitnehmen muss.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Nur wenn Du mehr Spannungswerte ändern möchtest brauchts Du die PPT.
> Hatte Das aber so verstanden, das Du nur den Lüfter ändern wolltest.
> 
> btw.
> ...


Jo nur Lüfter 

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rallyesport (13. Januar 2019)

So schaut das hier schon besser aus? 
Firestrike Stress Test ist auch stabil durchgelaufen...


----------



## RX480 (13. Januar 2019)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> So schaut das hier schon besser aus?
> Firestrike Stress Test ist auch stabil durchgelaufen...



Dann langsam den HBM hochziehen und zum Schluss P5+6+7 gemeinsam.

P6-Takt evtl. besser unter Mitte zw. P5+7. für das spätere Hochziehen günstiger.
Lieber auf 1567 zurück.Und erstmal HBM maxed.

Wie sieht es dann nach dem Hochziehen aus:
Es gibt einige Chips, wo dann auch P7 1632+ funzt. Da wäre dann P5 1517 P6 1577 P7 1632+.(1642..1652 wär ein Träumchen)
P5+6 da so lassen und nur noch P7 höher 1632 nehmen.(quasi als letzte Booststufe)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, das Du net soviel W verbraten willst.
Für mehr als 240W bei Gurdi im Morpheus-Thread schauen.
(da ist P6 1632/1050mV und P7 1672+/1100mV)


btw.
Eine Erhöhung vom HBM-Takt erhöht die Shaderauslastung, und kann dann scheinbar stabile Settings knicken.
Genauso ist Gaming in 4k nochmal Härtetest gerade für P5+6. Weil man Da mit dem eff.Takt ganz schön tiefer ist.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Januar 2019)

Gib mal ein paar Temperaturwerte, vor allem Hot Spot und HBM sind interessant nach ein oder zwei runs Firestrike Extrem Belastungstest(Belastung, nicht benchmark!)
Die beiden Werte sind die Grundlage, dann kann man abschätzen was die Karte so schafft.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Nur wenn Du mehr Spannungswerte ändern möchtest brauchts Du die PPT.
> Hatte Das aber so verstanden, das Du nur den Lüfter ändern wolltest.
> 
> btw.
> ...


Gerade nochmal versucht.... Übernimmt nix

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rallyesport (13. Januar 2019)

Ich werden jetzt den HBM noc hauf 1050 hochziehen und dann lasse ich zwei Durchläufe laufen, melde mich dann in etwa 40 Minuten wieder... 
Die Temperaturwerte sehen sehr gut aus was ich bisher so getestet habe. 
Hotspot noch keine 90° gesehen. 
Wo Sapphire drauf steht ist Qualität drin, ich weiß schon warum ich immer und immer wieder dort zugreife <3
so meld mich dann in ca 40 Minuten wieder.
Over and Out!


----------



## RX480 (13. Januar 2019)

@evga
Geh halt nen Treiber zurück.
Der hier ist wohl eh special für die RX580.


----------



## DerLachs (13. Januar 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Gerade nochmal versucht.... Übernimmt nix
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


Dann musst du das doch mit der Registrydatei machen.


----------



## Rallyesport (13. Januar 2019)

Grad dumm gelaufen, nach einem Neustart nachdem ich den HBM2 auf 1050 hochgeschraubt hatte gab es einen Absturz des Treibers...
Muss jetzt erstmal wieder alles von Grund auf einstellen^^


----------



## RX480 (13. Januar 2019)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Hotspot noch keine 90° gesehen.



Das ist sicher nach der Nightmare mit dem EW eine richtige Wohltat.


----------



## RX480 (13. Januar 2019)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Grad dumm gelaufen, nach einem Neustart nachdem ich den HBM2 auf 1050 hochgeschraubt hatte gab es einen Absturz des Treibers...
> Muss jetzt erstmal wieder alles von Grund auf einstellen^^



Geh mal mit P7 auf sichere 1607..1617.
Hatte ja schon gesagt, das die Shaderlast mit dem HBM steigt.
Und HBM 1040 ist auch oft ne Grenze. (bei Uncore <960mV)

Es gibt Grakas, die brauchen für HBM1050+ dann 975mV beim Uncore.


----------



## Rallyesport (13. Januar 2019)

Oh ja


----------



## Rallyesport (13. Januar 2019)

So hier mal die Werte nach einem Durchlauf und meine jetzigen Wattman Werte, aber das scheint wie gesagt noch nicht 100% stabil zu laufen weil ich hatte ja eben beim PC Start den Fall das sich die Werte zurück gesetzt hatten.

Anbei noch ein paar Bilder der Karte ect, mit allem pi pa po was sich so gehört. 
Als Vergleich daneben die R9 die selbst schon nen mächtigen Kühler hatte, die Nitro ist noch ein Stück dicker^^


----------



## Gurdi (13. Januar 2019)

Willst du den Lüfter auf der Leistung belassen?
HotSpot sieht gut aus für die ASIC, der HBM wird recht heiß.


----------



## Rallyesport (13. Januar 2019)

Ich bin momentan Krank... ich hab etwas druck auf den Ohren und höre somit nicht so gut, aber im allgemeinen geht die Karte im Grundrauschen meines PC´s unter, also weiter runter muss ich mit dem Lüfter nicht. 

HAst du ne Idee wie ich die Werte erstmal stabil bekomme und eventuell den HBM etwas kühler?


----------



## RX480 (13. Januar 2019)

Wie ist Das eigentlich mit MemTiming Auto ?
Wäre net 1 safe und 2 schneller/instabiler ?
Die zusätzliche Halterung ist wohl serienmäßig dabei- net schlecht.
Würde auch die Lüfterkurve etwas anheben, das stabilisiert den HBM.

Was hast Du für ne Karte vor der Nitro? Blockiert etwas die Zuluft.


Gute Besserung


----------



## Gurdi (13. Januar 2019)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ich bin momentan Krank... ich hab etwas druck auf den Ohren und höre somit nicht so gut, aber im allgemeinen geht die Karte im Grundrauschen meines PC´s unter, also weiter runter muss ich mit dem Lüfter nicht.
> 
> HAst du ne Idee wie ich die Werte erstmal stabil bekomme und eventuell den HBM etwas kühler?



Mit sinkender ASIC wird auch der HBM Kühler, ansonsten hilft nur Lüfter rauf. DU kannst ja mal ein wenig experimentieren was dir da genehm ist ober ob du bei den 1600max bleiben willst.

Safe ist erst mal 1582/1050 auf P7 und 1532/1000 auf P6. Dann schaust du erstmal beim HBM. Uncore auf 1000. HBM ab 1020 in 10er Schritten rauf und mit TimeSpy testen.


----------



## Rallyesport (13. Januar 2019)

Oki doki, so wirds gemacht, die Karte vor der Nitro ist meine Soundkarte 

HBCC auf wieviel einstellen für beste Ergebnisse?



RX480 schrieb:


> Gute Besserung



Danke


----------



## Gurdi (13. Januar 2019)

HBCC erst mal aus. Nachher auf 12362


----------



## RX480 (13. Januar 2019)

HBCC on ist übrigens instabiler. Da muss man u.U. mal wieder etwas runter mit dem HBM-Takt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Januar 2019)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> So hier mal die Werte nach einem Durchlauf und meine jetzigen Wattman Werte, aber das scheint wie gesagt noch nicht 100% stabil zu laufen weil ich hatte ja eben beim PC Start den Fall das sich die Werte zurück gesetzt hatten.
> 
> Anbei noch ein paar Bilder der Karte ect, mit allem pi pa po was sich so gehört.
> Als Vergleich daneben die R9 die selbst schon nen mächtigen Kühler hatte, die Nitro ist noch ein Stück dicker^^


Ich hatte vorher auch die R9 290 Vaporx [emoji123]

Wird aber ziemlich warm deine nitro 

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (13. Januar 2019)

1600 U/min ist ja auch net zielführend.
Mit ner guten Soundanlage darfs etwas mehr sein.

Beim Gamen dann Chill und fps-Limit nutzen.
Benchen ist net Alltag. Da kann man auch mal auf 2000+ gehen, um die WLP net zu grillen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> HBCC erst mal aus. Nachher auf 12362


Warum nicht 16000....? Warum genau 12362?

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (13. Januar 2019)

Wer auf h2o gehen möchte, könnte mal die Powercolor 64 holen. (mit XTX !?) für464,-€+119;-€ _EKWB oder 104,-€ Heatkiller
8GB PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 64 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon RX VEGA | Mindfactory.de
EK Water Blocks EK-MLC Phoenix GPU-Modul FC Radeon Veg…
Watercool HEATKILLER? IV for RX Vega 56 and 64 - ACRYL | Komplettkuehler | GPU - Komplettkuehler | GPU - Kuehler | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
oder Powercolor 56 für 398,-€ (auch XTX!?)
8GB PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon RX VEGA | Mindfactory.de

btw.
Leider hat noch Keiner bei den Gigabyte 56 geschaut obs XTX sind.
8GB Gigabyte Radeon RX Vega 56 Gaming OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de

Wenn man alle Modelle bei MF anschaut gibt es aber weiterhin XL+XT+XTX. Frage mich wer da Fehler macht.
Oder Vega ist in der Produktion ein mue weiter Rev. xyz. Powercolor sollte ja guten Zugang zu Chips haben.
Wenn die LC eingestellt wurde um der R7 keine Konkurrenz zu machen, dann...


----------



## drstoecker (13. Januar 2019)

Railworker schrieb:


> Also dem Video nach bringt der FX8350 mit der Vega 64 noch gut 120 FPS in die Games
> 
> Link:
> 
> YouTube



schau mal hier gerade für dich aufgenommen ein e5649 + r9 290!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sIXtLIE3xzw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EyRaptor (13. Januar 2019)

Hallöchen allesamt^^

kleine Rückmeldung von mir.
Letzte Woche Donnerstag hab ich im Mindstar bei der Vega 56 Ref. zugeschlagen und mich Gestern sofort ans testen gemacht.
Ist übrigens auch eine mit Samsung HBM und gemoldetem Package ^^.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kaputte und neue Vega. 
Außerdem hat mir der gute Zwock angeboten sich die kaputte Karte mal mit seinem Equip anzusehen 


erste Tests mit Bios 1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



erste Tests mit Bios 2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



quick & dirty undervolt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als nächstes musste ich den alten Wasserblock frischmachen, da das Kupfer mit der Zeit recht hässlich geworden ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jetzt ist alles zusammengebaut und der mini-Loop sieht jetzt so aus.
Die Karte funktioniert noch und will jetzt getestet werden .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße
EyRaptor


----------



## Gurdi (13. Januar 2019)

@Raptor: Das sieht nach nem Golden Sample aus auf den ersten Blick. 

@Evga: meine Test haben ergeben das dies die sinngiste und schnellste Einstellung ist im all over.


----------



## RX480 (13. Januar 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> schau mal hier gerade für dich aufgenommen ein e5649 + r9 290!



Alter Wein at its Best.

btw. 
Die Wakü von Raptor hat wohl nur ne kleine Pumpe und gar keinen Ausgleichsbehälter?(oder ist der an der Pumpe dran, nur net zu sehen)
Dazu der 240er Radi gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## EyRaptor (13. Januar 2019)

So, jetzt sind erste clockspeed und thermal Tests unter Wasser gemacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 @stock



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 @ erstes OC
Mit dem Luftkühler war der HBM nur bis 930mhz stable.
Mal sehen, was dann mit dem Vega Liquid Bios geht .
Das heb ich mir aber für morgen auf. Da will ich auch noch was zu tun haben.

Dann hab ich jetzt noch Benchmarks mit Luftkühler von gestern (V64 Scores ist älter).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:


drstoecker schrieb:


> Übrigends ist der Bug mit der neuen treiberversion immer noch aktuell vorhanden.


 welcher/was ist damit  ?
Außerdem ist mir gerade noch eine Frage eingefallen.
Und zwar bekomme ich sofort einen Bluescreen, wenn ich MSI Afterburner öffnen will. Hat das schonmal jemand gehabt?

Grüße^^ und gute Nacht


----------



## drstoecker (13. Januar 2019)

Übrigends ist der Bug mit der neuen treiberversion immer noch aktuell vorhanden.


----------



## Rallyesport (14. Januar 2019)

Meine Referenz Vega hat ein neues Zuhause gefunden in meinem HTPC.
TDP Begrenzt auf 150W kann sie da jetzt erstmal ein paar WU´s für Folding at Home bestreiten und wird ab und an für ne kleine Runde daddeln am TV benutzt. 
Mir wurde zwar abgeraten die Vega mit meinem Cooler Master Master Watt Lite 600W zu betrieben, aber ich hab gedacht ich versuche es mal. 
Mit einer Begrenzung auf 150W sollte das eigentlich keine Probleme geben...


----------



## RX480 (14. Januar 2019)

Das wird auch manchmal übertrieben! Schau mal Blazethelight mit seiner FE an 550W an. Funzt auch mit Sparsetting als HTPC.


----------



## Rallyesport (14. Januar 2019)

Nicht wegen der Leistung aber halt nen recht günstiges Netzteil ca 45€ (aber keine schlechte Qualität) und nur Single Rail... 
Von der reinen Leistung her ist das ausreichend, der Test zum Netzteil war auch sehr gut ausgefallen, einzig ein Unterspannungsschutz fehlt, alle sonstigen Schutzschaltungen sind vorhanden.
Mir ist da schon bewusst das es keine optimale Kombi ist, aber ich hatte das Netzteil halt mal hier, ist auch nicht sonderlich nachhaltig laufend irgendwleche Netzteile zu entsorgen obwohl sie noch keine zwei Jahre alt sind


----------



## RX480 (14. Januar 2019)

Das wird sich schon aussortieren welche Games das NT mit Spikes ärgern. Dafür hast Du doch jetzt am Hauptrechner mehr Spass.
Wie schauts da mit der Optimierung aus ?


----------



## Rallyesport (14. Januar 2019)

Ich hab die Einstellungen jetzt mal so gelassen, hbm2 auf 1035mhz bei 955mv, hbcc an, und p7 1620mhz bei 1025mv das resultiert in real 1580mhz anliegendem takt. Lüfter bei 75* auf 1800 umdrehungen, die werden Aber nie erreicht und das ganz teste ich jetzt mal beim normalen spielen. Der pc ist leise und hast noch 'nen batzen mehr Leistung, in kritischen spielen ca 5fps mehr als vorher. 
Was einem leistungszuwachs zwischen 5-10% entspricht.


----------



## RX480 (14. Januar 2019)

Supi,
Falls es doch ein mue mehr HBM-Takt sein soll, ist oft HBM/Uncore 960mV bis 1050 ausreichend.
Dürfte auch net mehr W kosten und P5-7 sollten auch net drunter leiden. Evtl. P7 auf 1617, falls instabil-
Bin dann eher für mehr HBM statt GPU.

Na dann viel Spass beim Spielen.


----------



## EyRaptor (14. Januar 2019)

Vega 64 Liqid Bios ist nun drauf und das sind die neuen Temps und Clocks in Witcher 3 @stock.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das ganze jetzt mit dem max. overclock den ich auf GPU und HBM erreichen konnte 
In ein paar Minuten kommen noch Benches von 3Dmark.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sooo, Timespy ist irgendwie einfacher als der Witcher ... die Karte hat jetzt auf ca. 1800mhz statt 1750mhz geboostet ^^.
Bin fast vom Stuhl gefallen, als ich die clockspeeds gesehen hab.
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5820K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X99M-Gaming 5 
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5820K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X99M-Gaming 5
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5820K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X99M-Gaming 5
kleines Problem -> die 1080ti ist gerade auch eingebaut, deswegen ist 3Dmark etwas verwirrt. 
Man muss die sekundäre Grafikkarte anklicken.

ps: aber langsam wäre mehr Kühlung da auch nicht schlecht 



RX480 schrieb:


> Der HBM geht wow! und der GPU-Takt ist fast wie bei ner XTX, supi für ne 56.
> HBM von 930 auf 1170 mit LC-Bios = net schlecht. Die  50°C bringen es.


Sind nur durch das rein und raustabben zum Screenshot machen 1170 -> real eigentlich permanent 1180.
Aber stimmt schon. Zuvor hab ich maximal 930 mhz erreicht.



Gurdi schrieb:


> @Raptor: Das sieht nach nem Golden Sample aus auf den ersten Blick.


Und dein Expertenblick hat dich nicht getäuscht  Ich hab noch etwas daran gezweifelt als du das geschrieben hast

pps: die Karte hängt noch immer an nur einer Rail


----------



## RX480 (14. Januar 2019)

Der HBM geht wow! und der GPU-Takt ist fast wie bei ner XTX, supi für ne 56.
HBM von 930 auf 1180 mit LC-Bios = net schlecht. Die  50°C bringen es. FIXED
An einer Rail, Crazy.


Das Ergebnis vom TS ist aber ungewöhnlich niedrig. Z. Vgl. andere Leutchen mit Ihrem Takt? und Score.
AMD Benchmark-Rangliste nach Modellen | ComputerBase Forum
[PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) !! Night Raid und  Port Royal added !!

Gurdi ist der TS mit dem neuen Treiber langsamer ?


----------



## EyRaptor (14. Januar 2019)

Tatsache ... vllt. nehme ich mal DDU und schmeiße den AMD und NV Treiber runter.
Evtl. kommen die sich etwas in die queere? Oder es ist meine CPU/RAM/OC/OS/Plattform, 
denn als ich mit der ti hohe overclocks hatte, waren meine Scores auch schon niedriger als bei anderen.

Das und Gurdi´s Treiberempfehlung mach ich dann aber erst morgen.
Aber danke dass es dir aufgefallen ist -> denn bei mir scheint es Plattform-intern normal zu skalieren. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für den input und nu gute Nacht ^^


----------



## RX480 (14. Januar 2019)

Mach Dich net verrückt bei AMD sind die Treiber auch immer mal unterschiedlich.
Wäre halt nur die Frage ob HBCC on/off nen Unterschied macht.
Ich kenne nur Jemand mit TR1950@4,5 der ließ immer ohne HBCC laufen.(im Luxx Crynis mit LC)
Da war auch schon Speku, ob die CPU was ausmacht.

Ansonsten sind ca. 300W noch net allzuviel, da könnte zwischendrin der eff.Takt niedriger sein als bei den Anderen.
(oder Die hatten im Wattman Textur auf Leistung)

Hast Dir Deinen Schlaf wohl verdient.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Januar 2019)

Feines Kärtchen hast du da erwischt, das war ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## spl1ce (15. Januar 2019)

vll hats schon jemand gepostet dann hab ichs übersehn.

Die V64 Sapphire Nitro und V56 Sapphire Pulse gibts bei Caseking gerade für 420 bzw 310 EU

Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX Vega 64, 8192 MB HBM2

Sapphire Pulse Radeon RX Vega 56, 8192 MB HBM2


----------



## Lighting-Designer (15. Januar 2019)

Sind wieder teurer geworden.


----------



## Christian91 (15. Januar 2019)

Hallo liebe leute,

ich habe ein Problem mit meiner neuen Asus Strix  RX Vega 64 :Probleme mit Asus ROG Strix Vega 64 OC

Die kurz Fassung egal welchen Grafikkartentreiber ich in einer Kombination mit dem AMD Treiber installiere sobald die Karte auf den ersten PCIE Slot ist ruckelt und stottert windows 10 im sound und in der Bewegung.

Das einzigste was zeitweise funktionierte war wenn ein NVidia Grafikkartentreiber noch gleichzeitig installiert war.

Der Support sagte jetzt gibts nur noch die Möglichkeit ein anderes Netzteil gegenzutesten oder der Fehler liegt am Board.

Meine Frage ist aber welches Netzteil macht den mit Sicherheit kein Problem mit der Karte falls mein Bequiet Straight Power 10 800W schon Probleme machen sollte ?


----------



## fipS09 (15. Januar 2019)

Das 800W E10 reicht locker FALLS es nicht defekt ist.


----------



## Christian91 (15. Januar 2019)

Ok und da ich leider kein anderes Netzteil zum gegentesten habe, was würdet ihr mir empfehlen was nicht so teuer ist und von der Lautstärke und Verarbeitungsqualität so ungefähr auf dem Level ist.

Und ganz wichtig sollte mit der Vega halt keine Probleme machen.

Oder denkt ihr bei Mindfactory kriegt man aus Kulanz iwi ein anderes Netzteil mal nur zum testen das man dann wieder zurückschickt und man nur die Versandkosten und vlt. iwi eine Kaution oder sowas zahlen muss ?

Ich weiß bloss nicht was ich denen sagen soll was fürn Netzteil ich ungefähr zum gegentesten brauch mindestens


----------



## Rallyesport (15. Januar 2019)

Das glaube ich eher nicht, aber eventuell beim PC Laden um die Ecke, dann würde ich dann aber mal bei Gelegenheit wenn er kooperativ war da was kaufen, auch wenns nen Hunni mehr kostet als bei MF 

Und immer die obligatorische Frage, von wo kommst du denn?


----------



## Elistaer (15. Januar 2019)

Komisch dieses ganze Gehabe der möchte gern Spezialisten.

Nvidia Titan als prosumer Karte kommt ohne costume design und wird gefeiert von den falschen Leuten.

AMD bringt die Vega VII als Prosumer ohne Customs raus und es heißt amd kann nicht kalkulieren und ist zu dumm. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Christian91 (15. Januar 2019)

Naja bei mir gibts kein Händler auch wo ich von den Preisen so in Ordnung finde das ich da mal Hardware kaufe hatte da ein Angebot wie ich mir das neue Zeugs da alles bestellt habe und da wars schon doch ein bisschen mehr als ein Hunni.

und Mindfactory macht da nichts wäre nur die Frage was ich dann da jetzt halt für ein Netzteil kaufen soll.

Hab halt auch Leider niemand im Bekannten und Verwandtenkreis der Hardware Mäßig so wie ich unterwegs ist und vlt. dementsprechend ein Netzteil hätte womit man testen könnte.

Und ich komme aus der Aschaffenburger Gegend (so zwischen Frankfurt und Würzburg)


----------



## Rallyesport (15. Januar 2019)

Du sollst dir da ja nicht den ganzen Hardwarekram kaufen nur mal das eine oder das andere  
Vll mal die CPU oder so Nippes wie die WLP oder so, da verdient der dann fünf Euro dran und du bist nachher nicht arm, das meinte ich.
Von wo kommst du denn?


----------



## Christian91 (15. Januar 2019)

Habe es doch oben drüber geschrieben so zwischen Frankfurt und Würzburg Raum Aschaffenburg


----------



## fipS09 (15. Januar 2019)

Alternativ bestell dir ein beliebiges E11 mit 600W+ und falls es nicht das Problem ist schickst du es innerhalb der 14 Tage zurück. Allerdings dann pfleglich damit umgehen.
Die Karte hast du schon eingeschickt gehabt? Einen defekt der Karte halte ich ehrlich gesagt für wahrscheinlicher.


----------



## Christian91 (15. Januar 2019)

Die Karte hatte ich noch nicht eingeschickt, der Support meinte ja da zum Schluss eher das das Board ein Problem hätte als die Karte

da es auf den 2. PCIE 3.0 x 16 Slot funktioniert, doch die GTX 970 die ich vorher hatte funktioniert auf dem 1. udn vorallem sobald noch ein NVidia Grafikkartentreiber installiert ist funktioniert die VEga 64 auch auf dem 1. Slot, muss ich auch sagen das ich vlt. iwi denke das es am Board liegt aber so mega die Ahnung hab ich halt auch nicht.


----------



## fipS09 (15. Januar 2019)

Naja in deinem Thread berichtet jemand das er ein sehr ähnliches Problem hatte und das durch den Tausch der Karte beheben konnte.
Wenn das mit deiner alten Grafikkarte nicht auftrat verstehe ich auch nicht was der ASUS Support an deinem Board auszusetzen hat.


----------



## Rallyesport (15. Januar 2019)

Christian91 schrieb:


> Habe es doch oben drüber geschrieben so zwischen Frankfurt und Würzburg Raum Aschaffenburg



Da wohnst du leider zu weit weg, sonst hätte ich dir eins von meinen geben können zum gegentesten.


----------



## Christian91 (15. Januar 2019)

Aber da ich mit Asus schon im Kontakt war oder bin und die der Meinung sind das es am Netzteil oder Board liegt, wird die Karte dann überhaupt repariert oder getauscht jenachdem was in meinem Fall da passiert.

EDIT:

und ein bequiet STraight Power 11 oder Dark Power 11 ab 600W ist ausreichend ?

wie ist des mit den Angaben zu den 12 V Ampere worauf muss ich da achten das es kein Problem mit der Vega gibt ?


----------



## fipS09 (15. Januar 2019)

Wie lange hast du die Grafikkarte? Wende dich einfach an Mindfactory, die erklären dir wie das ganze dann abläuft.

Du hast nicht zufällig deine alte 970 noch da?


----------



## fipS09 (15. Januar 2019)

Doppelt


----------



## Christian91 (15. Januar 2019)

Ich hab die Grafikkarte am 08.01.2019 geliefert bekommen.

Na klar hab ich die alte GTX 970 noch da.


----------



## fipS09 (15. Januar 2019)

Christian91 schrieb:


> Ich hab die Grafikkarte am 08.01.2019 geliefert bekommen.
> 
> Na klar hab ich die alte GTX 970 noch da.


Dann Bau die 970 ein, deinstalliere die Radeon Treiber und teste mit der 970. Wenns da nicht vorkommt liegt es weder am Board noch am Netzteil sondern an der Grafikkarte. Im Idle aufm Desktop braucht auch ne Vega keine 300Watt vom Netzteil.

Wenn du die Karte seit dem 08.01 hast, kannst du die theoretisch sogar ohne Angaben von Gründen zurückschicken. 14Tage Widerrufsrecht durchs Fernabsatzgesetz. Aber setz dich einfach mit Mindfactory in Verbindung, die können dir zu 100% weiterhelfen.


----------



## Christian91 (15. Januar 2019)

Ja mit der GTX 970 lief ja alles, hatte ja das ganze so vorher zwar nur 5 Tage laufen, aber am laufen ohne Probleme. Und dann kamm die Vega und die Probleme


----------



## fipS09 (15. Januar 2019)

Dann tu was dir in deinem Thread auch gesagt wurde, ruf bei Mindfactory an und veranlasse einen Tausch. Wenns mit einer anderen Grafikkarte nicht Auftritt kann ja nur die Grafikkarte schuld sein.


----------



## RX480 (15. Januar 2019)

Man kann auch ein anderes NT einfach mal neben den PC stellen und die Graka ranhängen, bevor man umbaut.
Oder mal den 2.Slot probieren.
Wenn vorher ne Nvidia drin war erstmal DDU.


----------



## drstoecker (15. Januar 2019)

Christian91 schrieb:


> Naja bei mir gibts kein Händler auch wo ich von den Preisen so in Ordnung finde das ich da mal Hardware kaufe hatte da ein Angebot wie ich mir das neue Zeugs da alles bestellt habe und da wars schon doch ein bisschen mehr als ein Hunni.
> 
> und Mindfactory macht da nichts wäre nur die Frage was ich dann da jetzt halt für ein Netzteil kaufen soll.
> 
> ...


Schau mal hier,
Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen


fipS09 schrieb:


> Dann tu was dir in deinem Thread auch gesagt wurde, ruf bei Mindfactory an und veranlasse einen Tausch. Wenns mit einer anderen Grafikkarte nicht Auftritt kann ja nur die Grafikkarte schuld sein.


Wenn die Karte im Mindstar erworben wurde gibt’s keine tauschmöglichkeit soweit ich weis bzw. hatte da schon Problem auch schon mit nem anderen Artikel.
evtl. Muss da Asus aktiv werden.

für mich hört sich das Problem aber eher nach Software an, ich würde das System mal neu aufsetzen.


----------



## Christian91 (15. Januar 2019)

Software mäßig hab ich ja schon alles probiert Windows 10 sehr oft ohne inet neu installiert und jeweils verschieden Treiber probiert hat alles nicht geholfen.

Die Karte war nicht im Mindstar

EDIT:

Und das aller Lustigste ist ja sobald ein Nvidia Grafikkarten Treiber zusätzlich installiert ist funktioniert das Gange


----------



## RX480 (15. Januar 2019)

Es gab schon mal ne Diskussion über DDU. Da wurde darauf hingewiesen, das DDU gerne mal zuviel rausschmeisst.
Deswegen nur im Notfall verwenden. Lieber AMD-Tool bei AMD only Sys.

Kann sein, das Du mit dem zusätzlichen NV-Treiber dann wieder ein funktionierendes PhysX hast.(+frameworks + whatever)
Auf jeden Fall eine sehr interessante Lösung für das Problem.
Danke für die Info


----------



## Christian91 (15. Januar 2019)

Aber das ist ja auch kein Zustand das es nur so funktioniert wie in meinem Thread. 

Da jemand ein ähnliches Problem und mit einen Grafikkartentausch vom Händler das Problem nicht mehr Auftritt werde ich es so versuchen.


----------



## RX480 (15. Januar 2019)

Falls es nur das PhysX von Game XYZ ist kann man zwar versuchen  das Game neu zu installieren, aber ohne große Chance.
Vorher über Apps das PhysX deinstallieren, wird aber auch Probleme bereiten.

Manchmal hilft nur wirklich ein komplett neues W10.


----------



## Christian91 (15. Januar 2019)

naja in Spielen gabs bei den ein oder anderen ein bisschen ruckelei, doch das hauptproblem war das Windows 10 alles andere als Flüssig lief und mein Sound egal mit welcher Sounkarte: Onboard, USB Grafikkarte stotterte.

Und ich hab Winows 10 wirklich mehrmals neu installiert.

Mit Festplatten gelöscht und formatiert und ohne INternet das Windows nicht irgendwelche Treiber zwischen installiert.


----------



## RX480 (15. Januar 2019)

Du tust mir leid, das ist ja wirklich blöd. Nur Sound von der Graka ?
Alles andere im Gerätemanager off ?

Ich nehme z.Bsp. nur den Sound vom Board und habe Vega off, weil ich mit PCiE-lanes etwas knapp bin.


----------



## Christian91 (15. Januar 2019)

Alles schon ausprobiert mit en Soundkarten deaktivieren wenn Sie nicht genutzt werden.


----------



## drstoecker (15. Januar 2019)

Christian91 schrieb:


> naja in Spielen gabs bei den ein oder anderen ein bisschen ruckelei, doch das hauptproblem war das Windows 10 alles andere als Flüssig lief und mein Sound egal mit welcher Sounkarte: Onboard, USB Grafikkarte stotterte.
> 
> Und ich hab Winows 10 wirklich mehrmals neu installiert.
> 
> Mit Festplatten gelöscht und formatiert und ohne INternet das Windows nicht irgendwelche Treiber zwischen installiert.



bios auf dem board aktuell?


----------



## RX480 (15. Januar 2019)

Gibts ja gar net, Board und Graka von Asus und dann so ein Zirkus.
Frag mal an , ob Du die Graka auf Kulanz tauschen kannst.
Oder ob mit dem Board sowas bekannt ist.

Im schlimmsten Fall Retour mit der Graka und ne RTX holen.
Da funzt seit heute auch Freesync mit.
(pcgh hat meinen Moni getestet)


----------



## Christian91 (15. Januar 2019)

Bios ist aktuell.

Geht das jetzt mit allen Nvidia Grafikkarten oder nur mit den neuen ?

und funktioniert das genau so gut wie mit AMD Karten ?


----------



## Mango2Go (15. Januar 2019)

Ist zwar nicht direkt ein Vega-Thema ABER: Analysten-Spekulation - Kauft Intel AMD wegen CEO Lisa Su? - GameStar xD

AMTel Radeon Vega und Radeon VII


----------



## RX480 (15. Januar 2019)

Christian91 schrieb:


> Geht das jetzt mit allen Nvidia Grafikkarten oder nur mit den neuen ?
> und funktioniert das genau so gut wie mit AMD Karten ?



PCGH hatte ne RTX getestet.
Wenn schon denn schon wäre ja auch ein HDR600-Moni sinnvoll und damit ne RTX oder Vega als Minimum.
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Monit...ce-Compatible-Test-Anleitung-Treiber-1273243/

Ich habe mal geschaut.
Falls Du wechseln musst auf RTX reicht die GB2070WF3 für 499,-€ als Minimalvariante.
8GB Gigabyte GeForce RTX2070 WF3 8G 3xDP/HDMI - RTX 2070 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks
Die kannst Du auf 240W flashen. Beide haben Bios f02.
VGA Bios Collection: Gigabyte RTX 2070 8 GB | TechPowerUp

Games + Cashback sind dann leider weg.


----------



## RX480 (15. Januar 2019)

Mango2Go schrieb:


> Ist zwar nicht direkt ein Vega-Thema ABER: Analysten-Spekulation - Kauft Intel AMD wegen CEO Lisa Su? - GameStar xD



Nach ganz Oben kommt man halt nur mit Lederjacke in der Präsi.

Geh gleich mal Shoppen für den nächsten Karrriereschub.


----------



## Christian91 (15. Januar 2019)

Monitor Mäßig werde ich erstmal bei meinem Samsung C27FG70 bleiben, denn habe ich erst im laufe des letzten Jahres gekauft, da mir Full HD eigentlich reicht, und 4K und HDR und das gedönz mir erst zusagt ab den Zeitpunkt wo man das ganze ab 60 fps fast safe mit einer Grafikkarte im Preisbereich von 400-500€ nutzen kann.

Und das wird denke ich noch ein bisschen dauern falls das überhaupt möglich sein wird irgendwann wenn das mit den GraKa Preisen so weitergeht.

Wobei habe generell mitbekommen das Gigabyte Grafikkarten teilweise Probleme machen sollen.

Bei RTX hatte ich als Alternative zur VEga Damals so die 2070 EVGA Black, Gainward Phoenix(GS) und MSI Armor so im Blick

Doch hatte ich mich gegen Nvidia entschieden aus Sympathie Gründen (einfach weil ich Nvidia nicht mein Geld geben wollte) und halt sicherer FreeSync Unterstützung


----------



## Mango2Go (15. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Nach ganz Oben kommt man halt nur mit Lederjacke in der Präsi.
> 
> Geh gleich mal Shoppen für den nächsten Karrriereschub.



xD Aber ich bezweifle, dass so ein Monopol durchgelassen würde. Das würde den kompletten CPU-Markt zerlegen.


----------



## Christian91 (15. Januar 2019)

Es wäre auch denke ich vlt. nich ganz gut für den Wettbewerb und Fortschritt im CPU Consumer Markt, da dann wahrscheinlich so gefahren wird das man mit möglichst wenig Investition mehr Gewinne macht.

Das beste ist wenn AMD so weiter macht und sich der Hype um die neuen Ryzens mit dem Thema zu Intel aufgeholt bestätigt in Realistischen Bedingungen, und AMD einfach durch den Hype mehr gekauft wird, und Intel so dazu gezwungen wird richtige Innovationen zu bringen zu Preisen die vernünftig sind für Otto Normal Verbraucher.


----------



## RX480 (15. Januar 2019)

Du musst halt jetzt erstmal an Dich denken und schauen, wie Du aus dem Soundproblem rauskommst. 
GB muss net schlecht sein. Die RX56 von Gurdi war Sahne.
Die Armor kannste halt net so ohne weiteres Flashen, da muss erstmal der Unterschied bei den Lüftern geklärt werden.(2/3)
Nilson im Turing-Thread ist aber dran. Er will mit nem Y-Kabel versuchen seine Lüfter auf einen Anschluss zu legen.

Oder 
Man nimmt die wesentlich teuere Armor-OC  mit A-Chip. Da gibt es mehr Auswahl beim Flashen.
Die Leute bei MF haben einen an der Waffel. Die machen vollkommen sinnlose Preise. Und Ändern pausenlos.


----------



## Christian91 (15. Januar 2019)

Ich möchte aber auch nicht unbedingt ein BIOS auf die Grafikkarte flashen muss ich dazu sagen, da ist mir das risiko falls sie während das drauf ist in der Garantiezeit defekt geht zu hoch.


----------



## drstoecker (15. Januar 2019)

Christian91 schrieb:


> Bios ist aktuell.
> 
> Geht das jetzt mit allen Nvidia Grafikkarten oder nur mit den neuen ?
> 
> und funktioniert das genau so gut wie mit AMD Karten ?



cmos reset mal gemacht?


----------



## Christian91 (15. Januar 2019)

Ja hatte sogar wie von dem Support von Asus vorgeschlagen den CMOS Reset ohne das iwas angeschlossen oder eingebaut war gemacht also auch nochmal CPU ausgebaut usw.


----------



## Rallyesport (15. Januar 2019)

Juhu meine Vega macht seit eben ein paar Probleme.
Der Speicher taktet sich einfach nicht mehr herunter, der bleibt die ganze Zeit über auf dem eingestellten Wert... 
Hab jetzt schon den Treiber neu installiert, aber das hat auch nichts gebracht.
Wenn ich die Standardeinstellung nutze funzt es aber, nur bei benutzerdefiniertem Profil nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Januar 2019)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Juhu meine Vega macht seit eben ein paar Probleme.
> Der Speicher taktet sich einfach nicht mehr herunter, der bleibt die ganze Zeit über auf dem eingestellten Wert...
> Hab jetzt schon den Treiber neu installiert, aber das hat auch nichts gebracht.
> Wenn ich die Standardeinstellung nutze funzt es aber, nur bei benutzerdefiniertem Profil nicht.



Zeig mal wie das aussieht beim Monitoring.


----------



## Rallyesport (15. Januar 2019)

Funzt wieder Gurdi, irgendwas war mit den gespeicherten Einstellungen faul.
Ich hatte die gespeichert und sie dann nach Treiberneuinstallation wieder geladen, das war wohl ein Fehler, habe jetzt ein neues Profil erstellt mit identischen Werten und nun läuft es. 
Sobald ich das andere auswähle bleibt der Speicher stecken, keine Ahnung warum, aber ich weiß jetzt wenigstens woran es liegt


----------



## wandl13 (15. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

habe ne Asus Strix 64 und den neuesten Treiber drauf.

Vorhin zwei 40mm Noctua unten installiert, siehe Fotos, und bei der GraKa das Thermal Pad mit dem minus pad 8 von Grizzly sowie neue Wärmeleitpaste, MastergelMaker von Cooler Master drauf gemacht.

So nun Problem, die Temps sind fast schlechter wie vorher.

Auch der Lüfter fährt immer wieder hoch und dann runter was nervig ist.

Der Zero Fan Modus geht aucht nicht, Lüfter drehen immer mit 1300 RPM.

Habe mir vom Tausch des Pads/Paste sowie der zwei kleinen Lüfter mehr erwartet..

Liegts an den Software Einstellungen oder habe ich zu hohe Erwartungen?  

Ach ja, habe ein Asrock Z270 Extreme 4, nen i7-7700K und ein be quiet! Straight Power10 CM 500W.
Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Rallyesport (15. Januar 2019)

Für mich hört sich das so an als hättest du ein Problem mit der Auflagefläche des Kühlers auf der GPU, vll etwas zu viel drauf gemacht? 
Hast du nach einem Kurzen einbrennen der Karte die Schrauben nochmal nachgezogen?


----------



## wandl13 (15. Januar 2019)

Was genau meinst du mit Einbrennen der Karte?
Könnte zuviel WLP die Temps verschlechtern?


----------



## Gurdi (15. Januar 2019)

wandl13 schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du mit Einbrennen der Karte?
> Könnte zuviel WLP die Temps verschlechtern?



Ja zuviel WLP verschlechtert die Temps. Was hast du zum testen genommen?


----------



## wandl13 (15. Januar 2019)

Habe Furmark im Hintergrund laufen lassen für 20 min.


----------



## Rallyesport (15. Januar 2019)

Naja bei Furmark wird alles irgendwann nur noch heiß und heißer und zu heiß^^
Nimm mal was anderes her, besser vll mal ein Spiel und bei maximaler Grafikauslastung mal 10 Minuten so lassen und dann mal wieder schauen, oder den 3D Mark Stresstest...
Mit einbrennen meine ich Karte auf Maximale Hitze erhitzen und dann PC sofort ausschalten Karte raus und die Schrauben noch einmal nachziehen, da sollte dann noch was gehen, danach sollten die Temperaturen auch noch nen Ticken besser sein


----------



## Christian91 (15. Januar 2019)

Mal btw hab gerade gesehen das die RTX 2060 in vereinzelten Spielen wo von der Engine her Nvidia Profitiert schon ein Stückchen vor der Vega 64 liegt muss sagen ist eigentlich doch schon recht interessant die Karte im Vergleich zur RTX 2070 wenn man von den 6GB Speicher absieht.


----------



## fipS09 (15. Januar 2019)

Durch ihren Speicher disqualifiziert die sich halt für alles über Full HD und selbst da hat sie schon Problem, zumindest scheinbar wenn Raytracing an ist. Da muss man bei BF V schon die Texturdetails senken. Aber wenn die sich auf 300Euro einpendelt wäre das schon nicht unbedingt eine schlechte Karte.


----------



## RX480 (15. Januar 2019)

@Cristian-Optimist
Irgendwann kaufst Du auch mal nen größeren Moni. Da wäre der nächste Graka-Wechsel fällig.
Und wenn weniger dargestellt wird, schindet man Balkenlänge. Würde die Ergebnisse net auf die Goldwaage legen.
Bei CB gabs auch üble Ruckler, Vorsicht!

Bei solchen Grakas muss man unbedingt die Frametimes und die Spikes anschauen.
Nvidia GeForce RTX 2060 FE im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase

Im Mittel war das Wasser 1/2m tief...


----------



## Gurdi (15. Januar 2019)

Jemand mit ner Frontier hier unterwegs mit 16GB. Bräuchte mal ein Testkaninchen.


----------



## Rallyesport (15. Januar 2019)

Um ehrlich zu sein denke ich ist sie wenn man sie zum gleichen Preis wie ne Vega 56 bekommt der bessere Kauf. 
Sie ist halt nicht richtig Fisch und nicht richtig Fleisch, zu schnell für Full HD und zu wenig Speicher für mehr als Full HD.
Nvidia hat das schon geschickt geregelt, denn sonst gäbe es keinen Anreiz ne RTX 2070 zu kaufen.
Aber von der Stärke her kann man wunderbar die Vega angreifen. 
So Leid es mir tut, aber jetzt können die RX 580/90 einpacken, das ist nur noch interessant für alte Systeme oder wirklich extrem preisbewusste Spieler.


----------



## RX480 (15. Januar 2019)

Mit wieviel fps willst Du in FHD spielen. Total sinnlos überpowered !
Und in 1  Jahr musst Du in FHD die Texturen runterregeln.
Wiederverkaufswert ?

2060 Strixx UVP 460,-€  ohne Cashback ohne Games


----------



## Gurdi (15. Januar 2019)

Die V56  mit 8GB, mehr OC und HBCC ist das rundere Produkt wie ich finde. Dabei auch noch günstiger.


----------



## Rallyesport (15. Januar 2019)

Ich sagte ja auch zum selben Preis


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (15. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Jemand mit ner Frontier hier unterwegs mit 16GB. Bräuchte mal ein Testkaninchen.



Ich bin vermutlich bis Montag wieder im rennen. Da sollte mein neues Mainboard kommen. Dann kann ich endlich herhalten...


----------



## RX480 (15. Januar 2019)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja auch zum selben Preis



RX56=325-3x Games = 225,-€  Wirst Du net erleben bei Jensen.

Fazit: nach  4Jahren kannste die RX56 beruhigt verschenken, hat 1,-€ / Woche gekostet.


----------



## Christian91 (15. Januar 2019)

Ja aber da ich mich ja beim kauf schon für vega und amd entschieden hab kommt ein Wechsel für mich auch nur wirklich in Frage wenn ich alles probiert hab und das Problem trotzdem noch besteht.

Denn von einer GTX 970 gekommen ist ene VEga 64 schon ein Upgrade und dann noch freesync und LFC garantiert auf meinen Monitor finde ich jetzt gar nicht mal so schlecht und ein rundes Paket wenn ich die nächsten 2-3 Jahre vlt. nicht die Möglichkeit hab zu upgraden, und dann halt auch mal in kauf nehmen kann für bessere Bildqualität unter 60 fps zu kommen da es ja mit Free Sync dann keine 30 FPS mit V-Sync sind sondern soviel wie die Grafikkarte schafft.

Hat mich nur aufgeregt das mein vorheriger Unterbau mit den das ganze neu Kaufen ins Rollen gekommen so gekommen ist das ich nciht mehr den AMD Spiel Bundle mit Odyssey abbekommen hab weil das kommt für mich nur zum Kauf in die Frage wenns in der Gold oder Ultimate Edition für <=30€


----------



## wandl13 (15. Januar 2019)

So habe die WLP nochmal neu aufgetragen.
Auf den Fotos sieht mans genau.

Auserdem mit 3D Mark getestet.


Passen eig die Wattman Einstellungen so?


----------



## Rallyesport (15. Januar 2019)

Sieht soweit gut aus, du hättest anstatt alles auseinander zu pflücken lieber nur die Schrauben mal nachdrehen sollen.
Jung du zeigst zu viel Einsatz, schalt nen Gang zurück, immer locker durch die Hose atmen.
Ich weiß wovon ich rede, hab selbst so ein Garstiges Biest zuhause. (Meine Vega, nicht mein Mädel^^)


----------



## Elistaer (15. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Jemand mit ner Frontier hier unterwegs mit 16GB. Bräuchte mal ein Testkaninchen.


Meine dauert noch ich spare jetzt auf die VII

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Downsampler (15. Januar 2019)

wandl13 schrieb:


> So habe die WLP nochmal neu aufgetragen.
> Auf den Fotos sieht mans genau.
> 
> Auserdem mit 3D Mark getestet.
> ...



Sieht aus als wäre das schon wieder zuviel Paste. Wenn die sich rausdrückt und zwischen die "Käfer" am Rande der GPU dringt ist das nicht gut. Wenn die Paste leitfähig ist, dann kann da was kaputt gehen.

Paste auftragen mache ich immer mit einer Plastikfolie dich mir stramm um den Zeigefinger wickele. Ein kleiner Plastikbeutel oder ein Gefrierbeutel ist da optimal. Dann einen kleinen Klecks auf den Chip und auf den Kühler und auf beiden Flächen hauchdünn verstreichen, so daß man geradeso nicht mehr durch die verstrichene Paste hindurchsehen kann.


----------



## Rallyesport (15. Januar 2019)

Bei Vega sollte man aber etwas mehr holen, im Zweifel lieber etwas mehr als zu wenig, aber nicht zu viel. Schwer zu erklären, bei ihm sah es aber gut aus.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Januar 2019)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Ich bin vermutlich bis Montag wieder im rennen. Da sollte mein neues Mainboard kommen. Dann kann ich endlich herhalten...



Super


----------



## drstoecker (15. Januar 2019)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein denke ich ist sie wenn man sie zum gleichen Preis wie ne Vega 56 bekommt der bessere Kauf.
> Sie ist halt nicht richtig Fisch und nicht richtig Fleisch, zu schnell für Full HD und zu wenig Speicher für mehr als Full HD.
> Nvidia hat das schon geschickt geregelt, denn sonst gäbe es keinen Anreiz ne RTX 2070 zu kaufen.
> Aber von der Stärke her kann man wunderbar die Vega angreifen.
> So Leid es mir tut, aber jetzt können die RX 580/90 einpacken, das ist nur noch interessant für alte Systeme oder wirklich extrem preisbewusste Spieler.


Amd hat die ex590 gut positioniert, zwar nicht auf rtx2060 Level aber dennoch in die Nähe und rund 100€ billiger mit 8gb vram. Das sollte vorerst reichen bis navi das Licht der Welt erblickt.


----------



## RX480 (16. Januar 2019)

Ab Morgen COD BO4 ne Woche kostenlos:
Call of Duty: Black Ops 4: Blackout ab 17. Januar eine Woche lang kostenlos - ComputerBase


----------



## drowsemight (16. Januar 2019)

wandl13 schrieb:


> So habe die WLP nochmal neu aufgetragen.
> Auf den Fotos sieht mans genau.
> 
> Auserdem mit 3D Mark getestet.
> ...



eigentlich bin ich in diesem Forum nur stiller Mitleser aber irgendwie sind die bisherigen Antworten auf dein Problem unbefriedigend. 

1. Deine Wattman Settings sind nicht in Ordnung. 
Dein HBM wird niemals in P3 gehen da er erst ab 1000 mV aktiv wird. Da dein finaler GPU P7 State jedoch nur auf  950 mV läuft läufst du dauerhaft auf HBM P2 was 800 Mhz bei 950 mV bedeutet. Nichtmal Stock Memory Takt. Nutz doch bevor du mit irgendwelchen manuellen Settings spielst die "Auto Undervolt" Settings. Damit sollte schon die erste Fehlerquelle ausgeschlossen sein. 

2. Der Kühler und deine WLP sehen absolut in Ordnung aus und sind 100% nicht das Problem deiner höheren Temperaturen. 

3. Deine Lüfterkurve ist schlecht eingestellt und wird vermutlich dein Temperaturproblem verursachen.  Dabei musst du folgendes im Hinterkopf behalten:
Im Wattman gibt es keine Kurve sondern nur Punkte. Es gibt zwischen diesen Punkten keine Mittelwerte. Somit springen deinen Lüfter Einstellung nur von Punkt zu Punkt.  
Leider ist mir es nicht bekannt, jedoch gehe ich davon aus, dass man die Lüfterkurve manuell einstellen kann wärend "Auto Undervolt" ausgewählt ist.

Wie folgt stellst du deine Lüfterkurve ein:
- Lüfter manuell erstmal auf die maximale Lautstärke einstellen die du gerade so tolerieren kannst . Erfahrunsgemäß bei der Strix wird sich das bei ca. 80% befinden.
- Lüfter dauerhaft auf 80% einstellen und im "Auto Undervolt Setting" durch Timespy laufen lassen. 
- Nach dem Test wirst du eine maximale Temperatur erreicht haben die deinen ersten Fixwert (indem fall Punkt 4) für deine Lüfterkurve darstellt - Die wird irgendwo zwischen 55 und 65 Grad liegen. 
- Jetzt stellst du um diesen Fixwert (Punkt4) die 4 Punkte so ein:  
(Punkt 5) +10 Grad 100% Lüfter (+20%)
(Punkt 3) -5 Grad 70% Lüfter (-10%) 
(Punkt 2) -10 Grad 60% Lüfter  (-20%)
(Punkt 1) -15 Grad 50% Lüfter (-30%) 

Wenn dir im Idle die Lüfter zu laut sind musst du die Geschwindigkeit bei Punkt 1 runter setzen. 
Danach kannst du noch bischen Finetuning an den Lüfterpunkten betreiben. Nutze dabei Punkt 1 als deine Idle Einstellung und Punkt 5 als dein "Worst-Case" Szenario.
Es lohnt sich aufjedenfall Punkt 2 bis 4 nah beieinander dort zu parken wo sich die GPU in den Spielen aufhält. 

Sobald im Auto Undervolt Setting alles so läuft wie es dir gefällt, kannst du dich an das manuelle Undervolting wagen.


----------



## RX480 (16. Januar 2019)

Man kann gut als Einstieg das Setting von Cydras nehmen. Mit HBM-Takt = 1040 anfangen und dann langsam hochziehen.
edit:
P7 erstmal mit 1592@981mV anfangen.


----------



## drowsemight (16. Januar 2019)

1607 bei 981 halte ich für grenzwertig und würde es für einen Wert halten der eher von besseren Vega64 erreicht wird. Deswegen wird dieser Wert wohl bei dem ein oder anderen zum Absturz führen. 

Als Einstieg würde ich 1580 bei 1000 vorschlagen denn das sollte eigentlich von jeder Vega 64 schaffbar sein. Ist aber natürlich auch nur der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner. Luft nach oben ist immer da.

Würde aber grundsätzlich empfehlen die Auto Undervolt Settings erstmal zu nutzen. Die restlichen 5% kann man sich dann auch noch später holen.


----------



## RX480 (16. Januar 2019)

Jo, Du hast Recht. -->editiere oben!

Falls Instabil ist die Vorgehensweise:
keinesfalls mehr Spannung sondern Takt runter bei P6+7 am wirksamsten.
und
Wenn man den PC mal richtig ausschaltet gibt es oft noch ne Änderung.
Man hat dann meist ein paar MHz mehr eff. Takt und wird instabil.
Da muss man dann noch 5 Mhz runter mit P7.(ggf.P6)


----------



## Gurdi (16. Januar 2019)

Strixx wieder im Mindstar, für 275 und 325 Euro


----------



## drstoecker (16. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Strixx wieder im Mindstar, für 275 und 325 Euro


Hab grad geschaut und nix gefunden!


----------



## drstoecker (16. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Strixx wieder im Mindstar, für 275 und 325 Euro




hab doch noch was gefunden, allerdings abgelaufen.
Asus Radeon RX Vega 64 ROG Strix OC 8GB (MINDSTAR) + 3 Spiele - mydealz.de


----------



## Gurdi (16. Januar 2019)

Ja sry da waren eben noch 30 V64 und 10 V56 drin, alle weg innerhlab von Minuten.


----------



## EyRaptor (16. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja sry da waren eben noch 30 V64 und 10 V56 drin, alle weg innerhlab von Minuten.



Kann man den Käufern nicht verübeln .


----------



## Gurdi (16. Januar 2019)

Ja das war schon ne Ansage der Preis. Wollte eigentlich die V56 für nen Kollegen eben noch ordern, war aber auch zu spät.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (17. Januar 2019)

Radeon 7 wohl doch nicht komplett verkrüppelt was FP64 angehet sondern nur auf 1:8 reduziert

Ryan Smith auf Twitter: "Alright, I finally have the Radeon VII FP64 performance matter sorted out with AMD.

Contrary to earlier statements, it is being throttled. Radeon VII's rate will be 1:8, versus Vega 20's native 1:2 rate. Notably, this is still twice the native FP64 rate of all other Vegas."


----------



## gaussmath (17. Januar 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Radeon 7 wohl doch nicht komplett verkrüppelt was FP64 angehet sondern nur auf 1:8 reduziert



Freut mich! Hast du einen Link?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (17. Januar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Freut mich! Hast du einen Link?



hab ihn oben noch mit rein gepackt


----------



## gaussmath (17. Januar 2019)

1 : 4 hätte ich jetzt gehofft. Aber immerhin ist es die doppelte Rate im Vergleich zu Vega 10.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (17. Januar 2019)

Edit: Gigabyte V56 für 289€ im Mindstar


----------



## RX480 (17. Januar 2019)

RX580 für 189,-€ +2x Games (reicht für FHD; braucht man kein 2060)
8GB XFX Radeon RX 580 GTS Black Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RX 580 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,

Mit der o.g. RX56 von GB hätte man 1x Game mehr.


----------



## drstoecker (17. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> RX580 für 189,-€ +2x Games (reicht für FHD; braucht man kein 2060)
> 8GB XFX Radeon RX 580 GTS Black Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RX 580 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,
> 
> Mit der o.g. RX56 von GB hätte man 1x Game mehr.


Die gab es aber vor kurzem auch für 169€. Ein rtx2060 braucht eh keiner.


----------



## RX480 (17. Januar 2019)

Musste jetzt nochmal verlinkt werden, weil gerade über 1060-Abverkauf geredet wird.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Januar 2019)

Krass die aktuelle Preisentwicklung. Eine V56 in den richtigen Händen ist ne Pfeilschnelle Karte für das Geld.


----------



## RX480 (17. Januar 2019)

Jo, da hätte man 2017 net davon geträumt. Musste man fix im MS zuschlagen.

btw.
Das Freischalten der States macht die 56 auch noch viel handlicher.


----------



## Downsampler (17. Januar 2019)

Haha! In den richtigen Händen!  Was soll das bedeuten?


----------



## Gurdi (17. Januar 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Haha! In den richtigen Händen!  Was soll das bedeuten?



Vernünftig optimiert.


----------



## RX480 (17. Januar 2019)

AutoUV und HBM-Takt=870+ und Chill sind das Minimum, um als vernünftig zu gelten.
870 sollte bei jedem Hynix funzen.

Dauert ne 1/2Minute. (oder 2 falls man mehr Gameprofile hat für Chill)


----------



## EyRaptor (17. Januar 2019)

Vega 56 - "Vernünftig" optimiert - in den richtigen Händen!!!

Hat man mich gerufen? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:
oder ist dieser Score jetzt auch wieder niedriger, als er eigentlich sein sollte mit Vega 56 (1750mhz+ Core / 1180mhz HBM)?

Edit 2:
doch ... ist langsamer als es sein sollte. UNIGINE Benchmarks
das macht doch kein Spaß auf diese Art.


----------



## RX480 (17. Januar 2019)

Schau lieber bei PCGH, zerosix
[Ranking] Unigine Superposition

Kann Das sein, das Sup ganz früher mal besser lief?
(zumindestens mit Vega)

Nehm mal spassenshalber den HBM-Takt auf 1100 und 1050 zurück. 
Kann doch net sein, das Zerosix mit 1030 schneller ist.


----------



## blink86 (17. Januar 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Edit: Gigabyte V56 für 289€ im Mindstar



Da stellt sich mir nur die Frage, ob der Kühler von der Gigabyte zu gebrauchen ist.

Nebenbei mal eine für mich interessante Frage: Wurde mit dem 19.1.1 eine Lüfterhysterese eingebaut? Die hat bei den 18.12.x Treibern ja gefehlt und das Lüfterheulen hat mich dauerhaft genervt, sodass ich zum 18.9.3 zurück gegangen bin. Würde aber liebend gerne meine Karte mit den P1 - P5 States optimieren und habe keinen Nerv Treiber zu installieren und auszuprobieren auf die Gefahr hin wieder zurück gehen zu müssen.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Januar 2019)

Der Kühler reicht für die 56er dicke.


----------



## DerLachs (17. Januar 2019)

Für 290 Euro + drei Spiele ist die Vega56 ein sehr gutes Paket.


----------



## drstoecker (17. Januar 2019)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Für 290 Euro + drei Spiele ist die Vega56 ein sehr gutes Paket.


Mich juckts etwas in den Fingern, auch was die Karte unter Wasser macht. Der Preis ist Hammer Vorallendingen in Verbindung mit den Games!


----------



## fipS09 (17. Januar 2019)

Bei so Angeboten bin ich kurz davor meine 1080 zu verkaufen, da mach ich ja sogar noch Gewinn bei ohne groß Leistung zu verlieren.
Außerdem bekomme ich native FreeSync Unterstützung.. mhm


----------



## Gurdi (17. Januar 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Bei so Angeboten bin ich kurz davor meine 1080 zu verkaufen, da mach ich ja sogar noch Gewinn bei ohne groß Leistung zu verlieren.
> Außerdem bekomme ich native FreeSync Unterstützung.. mhm



Übertaktet steht die V56 der 1080 kaum nach, in neueren Games wie COD, Forza,BF5 etc. dürfte diese sogar ne Ecke schneller sein.
3 Spiele gibts ja noch dazu.


----------



## DaHell63 (17. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Übertaktet steht die V56 der 1080 kaum nach, in neueren Games wie COD, *Forza*,BF5 etc. dürfte diese sogar ne Ecke schneller sein.
> 3 Spiele gibts ja noch dazu.


Das mit dem Forza Horizon 4 lese ich jetzt schon des öfteren von Dir. Im Netz habe ich bis jetzt noch kein Indiz dafür gefunden, daß mir die Überlegenheit der Vega beweißt.
Ich hab mir vor kurzen (2-3 Tage) die Demo nochmal runtergeladen und das Ding funkioniert endlich 
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, wenn eine Karte eine Ecke schneller ist, dann ist es nicht die Vega.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Januar 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Forza Horizon 4 lese ich jetzt schon des öfteren von Dir. Im Netz habe ich bis jetzt noch kein Indiz dafür gefunden, daß mir die Überlegenheit der Vega beweißt.
> Ich hab mir vor kurzen (2-3 Tage) die Demo nochmal runtergeladen und das Ding funkioniert endlich
> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, wenn eine Karte eine Ecke schneller ist, dann ist es nicht die Vega.



Was genau bezweifelst du denn daran? Das Spiel wurde doch querbeet gebencht, die Ergebnisse dazu sind doch eigentlich klar.
COD dürfte doch wohl auch klar sein, da ist Vega um längen schneller als die Nvidia Pendants.
BF 5 kann ich dir den Benchmark in der aktuellen PCGH empfehlen im RTX 2080 Artikel werden die 2080er in BF5 Tirailleur gebencht, es sind aber auch jeweils Customs anderer GPU´s zum Vergleich drin.
Die LC hat dort in WQHD Max Out 96,7 Avg, Die 2070 Gaming Z 93,2, die V56 Devil 84,3 und die 1080 G1 Gaming 82,4.
Die 2080 Asus Turbo liegt bei 102,2 Avg. als schwächste 2080er. (109,6 die schnellste)


----------



## DaHell63 (17. Januar 2019)

COD UND Bv 5 war ja jetzt nicht die Rede. Kann ich ja selber nicht testen. Aber Forza Horizon 4 hab ich jetzt die Demo.
Du hast ja auch deine Ergebnisse dazu gezeigt, warum muß ich mich irgendwelchen Benchmarks zufrieden geben die meiner Karte nicht entsprechen.
Als würdigen Gegner habe ich mir mal eine @2GHz RTX 2080 Ti als Vergleich gesucht. 1440p maxed 8xMSAA usw.
Und jetzt kannst Du mir mal zeigen um wieviel schneller deine Vega ist.


----------



## Elistaer (17. Januar 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Forza Horizon 4 lese ich jetzt schon des öfteren von Dir. Im Netz habe ich bis jetzt noch kein Indiz dafür gefunden, daß mir die Überlegenheit der Vega beweißt.
> Ich hab mir vor kurzen (2-3 Tage) die Demo nochmal runtergeladen und das Ding funkioniert endlich
> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, wenn eine Karte eine Ecke schneller ist, dann ist es nicht die Vega.


Einzig in UHD sieht die Vega 64 gegen eine GTX 1080TI kein Land mehr. 

2 videos sollten reichen 

YouTube


YouTube 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DaHell63 (17. Januar 2019)

Mein Ergebnis ist doch da, was juckt mich das Video.


----------



## RX480 (17. Januar 2019)

Könnte sein das Vega 8x MSAA auch net so mag. Würde ich in der Praxis auf 4x belassen.
Kann man nur mit einer normalen 1080 ohne Ti vergleichen.

An die 1080Ti reicht die normale RX64 net ran, ist ja klar, schafft auch keine LC. 
Die 1080Ti ist für Ihre Zeit einfach wirklich sehr gut. Da ist die 2080 ja net so verlockend.
Als echter Ersatz für ne Ti kommt wohl nur die R7 in Betracht, falls man FS+HDR möchte.

btw. 
Ganz so richtig verstehe ich daHell net. Erst redet er von ner 1080 und dann zeigt er FH4 mit ner Ti !?
Falls er beide Grakas besitzt sollte er bitte auch nochmal mit der 1080 einen Durchlauf FH4 zeigen.
Die 1080 könnte man gegen ne Nitro gut tauschen.


----------



## sunyego (18. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Übertaktet steht die V56 der 1080 kaum nach



Ganz genau und dann bist du wieder aufgewacht, hmm ?  

Eine GTX1080OC zersägt die RX64OC mit leichtigkeit in den meisten titeln (bild 1) und du kommst hier mit rx56 ?  


			
				Computerbase schrieb:
			
		

> Gegenüber der Founders Edition legen alle Partnerkarten deutlich zu. Selbst die langsamste Variante, die MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Gaming X, ist immer noch gute elf Prozent schneller. Die schnellste Grafikkarte im Vergleich ist die Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme, die 18 Prozent schneller als die Founders Edition ist. Die Differenz zwischen der schnellsten und langsamsten Partnerkarte liegt bei fünf Prozent, was schlussendlich zwar mess-, aber nicht spürbar ist.


GeForce GTX 1080 im Test: Partnerkarten im Benchmark-Vergleich - ComputerBase 
Die karte liess sich deutlich besser OC als RX64 ! Die Partnermodelle waren um ca. 20% schneller als die FE und selbst übertakten konnte man selbstverständlich auch noch.

RX64 verliert in neuen titeln ala Just Cause 4 oder Hitman 2 sogar gegen die uralte 980Ti (Bild 2-3)


			
				DSOgaming schrieb:
			
		

> The reason we’re saying this is because, like most DX11 games, AMD’s drivers have a performance hit. While our GTX980Ti was able to maintain a 60fps experience at 1080p on Very High settings, our AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 saw some drops to 50s in the aforementioned CPU test scene. Do note that our CPU was not maxed out when using the AMD Radeon RX Vega 64, meaning that this could be a memory frequency limitation. Either way, Just Cause 4 is another game that under-performs on AMD’s hardware mainly due to the DX11 API on systems that cannot overcome via brute force the additional overhead introduced by the red team’s drivers.




Just Cause 4 PC Performance Analysis | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming


...und wenn noch eine etwas schwächere CPU zum einsatz kommt sieht es meistens so aus wie auf Bild 4


----------



## RX480 (18. Januar 2019)

Gehts noch ?
Jetzt kommse schon mitten in der Nacht aus den Löchern gekrochen.

JC4 und Hitman2 sind auf NV optimierte Titel, die gar nichts aussagen.
Gerade Hitman2 ist technischer Rückschritt, um auf DX11 besser zu laufen.


----------



## sunyego (18. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Gehts noch ?
> Jetzt kommse schon mitten in der Nacht aus den Löchern gekrochen.
> 
> JC4 und Hitman2 sind auf NV optimierte Titel, die gar nichts aussagen.
> Gerade Hitman2 ist technischer Rückschritt, um auf DX11 besser zu laufen.



und weißt du was das lustigste bzw. traurigste ist RX480 ?  GTX1080 ist um fast zwei jahre älter und verbraucht lediglich die hälfte an Strom !   PS ;   ...warst du jemals OFFLINE ? 

gurdi@
Call of Duty auf Vega schneller ?   ....aber sicher doch !


----------



## RX480 (18. Januar 2019)

Deine Eltern sind wohl net zu Hause ?

Erwachsene haben auch mal Urlaub und lesen i.d.R. PCGH
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Call-...586/Specials/Blackout-Technik-Test-1267404/2/


----------



## fipS09 (18. Januar 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> Call of Duty auf Vega schneller ?   ....aber sicher doch !



Ich empfehle schon den neusten Titel der Serie zu nehmen.

Edit: zu langsam gewesen 

Edit2: Bevor jemand fragt, bin Student, da schläft man etwas unregelmäßiger


----------



## RX480 (18. Januar 2019)

Vllt. versteht der Junior nur YT-Videos, da braucht man net soviel Lesen und Denken. 

COD BO4
YouTube


----------



## sunyego (18. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Vllt. verstehe ich nur YT-Videos, da braucht man net soviel Lesen und Denken.
> 
> COD BO4
> YouTube



Das ist doch schön, freut mich.
Youtube ist wie man sieht genau das richtige für dich und die eine die du noch hast wird aktiviert, musst du nicht verstehen ! 



fipS09 schrieb:


> Ich empfehle schon den neusten Titel der Serie zu nehmen.



Warum ? Die Grafik wird immer schlechter und das Spiel bietet nicht einmal eine Singleplayer-Kampagne ! Pfui
YouTube


----------



## fipS09 (18. Januar 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> Warum ? Die Grafik wird immer schlechter und das Spiel bietet nicht einmal eine Singleplayer-Kampagne ! Pfui



Man kann natürlich davon halten was man will, aber für einen Benchmark bietet sich schon das aktuellste und forderndste Spiel der Serie an. Ansonsten, falls wir nach Geschmack gehen, bitte Call of Duty 2 welches meiner Meinung nach der letzte gute Teil der Serie war


----------



## drstoecker (18. Januar 2019)

Manche raffen das einfach nicht, schon traurig das man sich hier immmer und immer zum Affen machen muss! Manchen gehört echt kein Zugang zum Internet und erst recht nicht in Foren wo sie nichts zu suchten haben und unerwünscht sind, es gibt doch genug Kindergärten wo sie besser aufgehoben sind!


----------



## Gurdi (18. Januar 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> COD UND Bv 5 war ja jetzt nicht die Rede. Kann ich ja selber nicht testen. Aber Forza Horizon 4 hab ich jetzt die Demo.
> Du hast ja auch deine Ergebnisse dazu gezeigt, warum muß ich mich irgendwelchen Benchmarks zufrieden geben die meiner Karte nicht entsprechen.
> Als würdigen Gegner habe ich mir mal eine @2GHz RTX 2080 Ti als Vergleich gesucht. 1440p maxed 8xMSAA usw.
> Und jetzt kannst Du mir mal zeigen um wieviel schneller deine Vega ist.



Ich kann mich nicht entsinnen eine V64 in den Kontext einer 2080ti gebracht zu haben mit dem Spiel 
Ich verstehe daher deinen Punkt nicht. Meine Aussage bezieht sich doch auf den Fragesteller hier bzgl. 1080/V56.
Benchmarks hab ich parat, das ist nicht das Problem. Die sind auch aus der Demo, zu erkennen am aktiven OSD bei den V64 Benches. Die Giga 56 ist dann in der Vollversion gebencht. Bei Forza habe ich aber auch schon mehrfach erwähnt das hier Vergleiche mit Vorsicht zu genießen sind. Die aktuelle Version ist 2309 und grafisch nochmal ne Ecke aufwendiger als die Demo wie auch Vanilla FH4. Hinzu kommt das FH4 in der Vollversion ein Anticheat verwendet, wie viel oder ob das  Leistung kostet weiß ich nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir fällt auch kein Szenario ein wo eine Vega schneller wäre als eine 2080ti, von einigen wenigen CPU limitierten Fällen wie SOTR oder Fifa mal abgesehen.
Wen du gerne Benchen möchtest wäre deine Karte hier gerne gesehen:
Resident Evil 2 Remake Technikthread, VRAM, AA, Benchmark.

Eine 2080ti mit 11GB wäre interessant.


----------



## takan (18. Januar 2019)

generell finde ich es lustig wie man selektiv benchmarks raussucht um seine these zu untermauern.

aber viele stimmen mit ihrem geldbeutel ab. wenn ich die gleiche leistung für paar hunder takken weniger bekomme, dafür mehr strom verbrauche rechnet man das gegen. da musste schon wirklich vieeeeel zocken um eine ersparnis mit nvidia gegenüber der vega zu erzielen. und mal gucken wann pascal EOL ist wie maxwell als pascal rauskam.


----------



## DaHell63 (18. Januar 2019)

Das sollte ja jetzt kein Angriff oder so sein, ich wollte nur zeigen, daß eine GTX 1080 Ti in dem Spiel nicht *ausgenockt *wird wie im Forza Thread geschrieben.
Aufgrund der Ergebnisse ist hier der Abstand zur Vega genauso wie in anderen Spielen. Zumindest wenn beide optimiert sind.
Ich habe keine RTX 2080 Ti, sondern immer noch meine alte GTX 1080 Ti die mich bei diesem Benchmark in Erstaunen versetzt hat. In 1440p maxed schneller als ne RTX 2080 Ti mit der selben Version. Die RTX 2080 Ti hatte ich nur als Vergleich gepostet.
Wenn man die Demo Ergebnisse Vergleicht in 1440p maxed
Deine Vega 64 *73 FPS,* die RTX 2080 Ti *93 FPS* und die GTX 1080 Ti *95 FPS*, dann zeigt das doch daß Pascal auch in diesem Spiel sehr gut aufgestellt ist und nicht wie oft geschrieben hinten an steht


----------



## drowsemight (18. Januar 2019)

Ich verstehe sowieso nicht warum vereinzelt Nvidia Fanboys die AMD Topics immer mit ihrem BIAS zukoten müssen. Das eine maximierte Vega 56 "IN EINIGEN" Titeln an eine 1080 auf stock rankommt und diese auch mal überholt ist einfach bewiesener Fakt. Dazu kann ich jedem nur wärmstens dieses qualifizierte Video: YouTube ans Herz legen. Dann wird hier mit irgendwelchen 2080 und 2080 TI Vergleichen rumgepöbelt die niemand jemals in Frage gestellt hat. Man sollte doch lieber in die zig Nvidia Threads wo sich allerhand Personen über Ausfälle, Mikroruckler und FPS Einbrüche in der neuen RTX Gen. beklagen, gehen und dort aushelfen.  

Strom gegen UVP Preis gegenrechnen ist genauso eine Milchmädchenrechnung wie Spiele in einen UVP einzurechnen. Die Preistendenz ist aber ganz klar, dafür reicht ein Blick auf den Preisverlauf bei geizhals oder idealo. Die Vega 56 und die RX590 sind einfach was Preis zur gebotenen Leistung angeht derzeit die beste Empfehlung.


----------



## DaHell63 (18. Januar 2019)

Hast Du zu dem Thema Horizon 4 etwas beizutragen? Denn um das Spiel geht es speziell. Wenn nicht kannst Du Dich gerne raushalten.
Gurdi habe ich angesprochen weil er selbst viele Spiele bencht, so auch Horizon 4, und er sicher mehr zur Performance des Spiels sagen kann als jemand der es nur schafft auf YouTube Videos zu verweisen.
Gurdi und ich mögen nicht immer einer Meinung sein, trotzdem schätze ich seine Eigeninitiative. 

Aber klasse.... extra einen Account um andere Leute als Fanboys zu titulieren. Ich hoffe man liest deine Empörung auch wenn die AMD Fans den nächsten Nvidia Thread stürmen.


----------



## RX480 (18. Januar 2019)

takan schrieb:


> generell finde ich es lustig wie man selektiv benchmarks raussucht um seine these zu untermauern.
> 
> aber viele stimmen mit ihrem geldbeutel ab. wenn ich die gleiche leistung für paar hunder takken weniger bekomme, dafür mehr strom verbrauche rechnet man das gegen. da musste schon wirklich vieeeeel zocken um eine ersparnis mit nvidia gegenüber der vega zu erzielen. und mal gucken wann pascal EOL ist wie maxwell als pascal rauskam.



Wie läuft eigentlich Deine Vega ?
(Settings)


----------



## RX480 (18. Januar 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Aber klasse.... extra einen Account um andere Leute als Fanboys zu titulieren. Ich hoffe man liest deine Empörung auch wenn die AMD Fans den nächsten Nvidia Thread stürmen.



Das war etwas vorschnell mein Gutster.

drowsemight hat hier letztens gut an nem Setting für ne 64 mitgearbeitet.(ansonsten im Luxx, wo er auch net gegen NV basht)

@drosemight
Fand die Antwort von Kintaro net schlecht. Wenn man HBM-Spannung auf Auto lässt und die >> als P7 ist,
dann ist die VDDC halt HBM-Spannung abzgl. Offset.
Sollte also bei ner 64 1050-50= ca.1,0V  als MinimumVDDC sein.
Wäre die Frage ab welchem State der HBM-Takt dann in P3 läuft.
Da habe ich auch schon mal Shadow gefragt, der am Anfang auch mal so ein Setting hatte.
Kannst vllt. mal Deine Erfahrungen im UV-Thread posten.


----------



## gaussmath (18. Januar 2019)

Hat drosemight überhaupt DaHell gemeint? ^^


----------



## RX480 (18. Januar 2019)

Über den anderen Nachtschwärmer sollte man besser gar net reden.
Schade um die Aufregung für Nothing.

Das Blöde ist nur, das man für die Leser doch immer die passenden Infos raussuchen muss,
was Zeit kostet.


----------



## Rallyesport (18. Januar 2019)

Moin Moin  
gibt es hier eigentlich Spezialisten für die RX 570/580 Modelle?^^
Da meine vega jetzt soweit rund läuft, zwar immer noch nicht an die 1600Mhz kommt aber immer bei so 1585Mhz rumlungert, könnte ich mich mal an den nächsten Kandidaten ran machen meine gute RX 570 die ich mir letztens für nen schmalen Taler geschossen habe. 
Die wird zwar arg vom CPU eingebremst, aber ich denke da geht schon noch was


----------



## DerLachs (18. Januar 2019)

Bezieht sich das PT im Treiber eigentlich nur auf die ASIC Power oder die gesamte Karte? Das BIOS der jeweiligen Karte begrenzt nur die ASIC oder den Gesamtverbrauch inkl. Speicher und Wandler?


----------



## RX480 (18. Januar 2019)

Bei mir ist Das mit Sparbios so:
RX56 Bios 2 = 150W . Mit PT auf +50  kann ich die vollen 225W für GPU only nutzen. Extra gibt es für HBM =15W.
(kann man sich mit GPU-Z oder HW-Info als ChipPower anzeigen lassen)


----------



## drowsemight (18. Januar 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Hast Du zu dem Thema Horizon 4 etwas beizutragen? Denn um das Spiel geht es speziell. Wenn nicht kannst Du Dich gerne raushalten.


Nein ich hab zum Thema Forza 4 nichts beizutragen - ich würde dich aber bitte dieses Thema dann seperat in einen anderen Thread zu packen. Schlieslich sind wir hier immer noch im VEGA Thread unterwegs. 



DaHell63 schrieb:


> Gurdi habe ich angesprochen weil er selbst viele Spiele bencht, so auch Horizon 4, und er sicher mehr zur Performance des Spiels sagen kann als jemand der es nur schafft auf YouTube Videos zu verweisen.
> Gurdi und ich mögen nicht immer einer Meinung sein, trotzdem schätze ich seine Eigeninitiative.



Ich verweise auf YouTube Videos die vorhandene Fakten belegen - und dann auch nur von vertrauenswürdigen Quellen. So muss ich nicht "faktische" Werte durch nochmalige Tests belegen, common sense. Meine Eigeninitiative soll den Leuten helfen die die Hilfe nötig haben und nicht jemanden der sein RTX kauf gerechtfertigt haben muss. Wenn du jemanden ansprechen möchtest lege ich dir nahe die PN Funktion zu nutzen, dafür wird diese schließlich bereitgestellt. 



DaHell63 schrieb:


> Aber klasse.... extra einen Account um andere Leute als Fanboys zu titulieren. Ich hoffe man liest deine Empörung auch wenn die AMD Fans den nächsten Nvidia Thread stürmen.



Nein tatsächlich hab ich diesen Account aus diesem Grund erstellt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/485138-amd-rx-vega-laberthread-969.html#post9686690 - aber ich denke, dass ich dir nicht erklären muss, dass ich mich weder über meine GPU noch über meine Anzahl ein Beiträgen profilieren möchte. Tatsächlich wirst du mich in einem Nvidia Thread nicht finden - warum auch? Ich habe keine Nvidia GPU und kann dort niemandem helfen oder Ratschläge geben. Ich halt mich aus diesem ganzen "Fanboy" gehabe einfach raus und würde mich freuen wenn das auch so von anderen Personen gelebt werden würde. Und nur um das nochmal klar zu stellen: Wenn irgend ein AMD Fanboy die Nvidia Topics zukotet mit seinen Ergüßen finde ich das genauso unangebracht.


----------



## drstoecker (18. Januar 2019)

AMD Gonzalo: Konsolen-SoC mit acht Zen-Kernen und Navi-Grafik - ComputerBase


----------



## RX480 (18. Januar 2019)

Das dauert ja noch. 

Vllt. kann direct ML die Konsolen in der Zwischenzeit noch etwas pushen.(per Async)
Wie macht eigentlich derzeit die Pro das Upscaling ? Checkerboard nutzt welche Hardware?(oder nur Software)


----------



## Gurdi (18. Januar 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Das sollte ja jetzt kein Angriff oder so sein, ich wollte nur zeigen, daß eine GTX 1080 Ti in dem Spiel nicht *ausgenockt *wird wie im Forza Thread geschrieben.
> Aufgrund der Ergebnisse ist hier der Abstand zur Vega genauso wie in anderen Spielen. Zumindest wenn beide optimiert sind.
> Ich habe keine RTX 2080 Ti, sondern immer noch meine alte GTX 1080 Ti die mich bei diesem Benchmark in Erstaunen versetzt hat. In 1440p maxed schneller als ne RTX 2080 Ti mit der selben Version. Die RTX 2080 Ti hatte ich nur als Vergleich gepostet.
> Wenn man die Demo Ergebnisse Vergleicht in 1440p maxed
> Deine Vega 64 *73 FPS,* die RTX 2080 Ti *93 FPS* und die GTX 1080 Ti *95 FPS*, dann zeigt das doch daß Pascal auch in diesem Spiel sehr gut aufgestellt ist und nicht wie oft geschrieben hinten an steht



Müsste man mal genau Ausloten wenn man sich dafür speziell interessiert. Dafür wäre aber wie bereits erwähnt ein Vergleich in der Vollversion notwendig bei gleicher Versionsnummer sonst bringt das nicht viel.
Ein weiterer Aspekt ist, das viele OC/UV Vegas in dem Spiel sogar langsamer sind als eine Stockkarte. Das wissen viele nicht. Das liegt an der technischen Basis des Spiels. FH4 ist das erste(und einzigste) Spiel was ich sehe, was die Taktstufen auf Vega effektiv ausnutzt. Meine Karte ist auch langsamer im Benchmark als eine Stock LC da diese mit einer P7 Taktstufe von 1750operiert und diesen Takt auch annähernd schafft in dem Spiel ohne eingriffe.

Speicher OC bei Vega bringt in FH4 genau gar nichts. Das Spiel skaliert rein über die Shader und den Takt. Customkarten reizen bereits @Stock Ihren Takt aus, OC ist hier lediglich über das anheben des Takts drin.
Ich hatte mal extra ein Profil für FH4 um den hohen Takt auszufahren, da ich aber nur 3 Booststufen integrieren kann(Weil zu hoher Takt auf P4 Instafreeze bedeutet) habe ich danach wieder umgebaut. Alle Versuche meine Karte Allround und FH4 optimiert zu bekommen sind gescheitert.

Das die Ti im Max Out schneller ist, ist auch übrigens kein Geheimnis. Das ist klar, auch in 4K setzt sich die Ti deutlich ab. Lediglich im Ultrapreset erreicht eine Vega die 1080ti.



DerLachs schrieb:


> Bezieht sich das PT im Treiber eigentlich nur auf die ASIC Power oder die gesamte Karte? Das BIOS der jeweiligen Karte begrenzt nur die ASIC oder den Gesamtverbrauch inkl. Speicher und Wandler?



Rein auf die ASIC. Das ist auch der Grund warum eine UV Karte mit identischer ASIC weniger TBP hat, da die Verlustleistung der Wandler reduziert ist.



> Nein ich hab zum Thema Forza 4 nichts beizutragen - ich würde dich aber bitte dieses Thema dann seperat in einen anderen Thread zu packen. Schlieslich sind wir hier immer noch im VEGA Thread unterwegs.


DaHell kann man gebrauchen, dem gehts eher um technische Aspekte. Diese hier zu diskutieren ist ja legitim. PCGH´s Haustroll ist eigentlich überall unerwünscht, den ignoriert man am besten.


----------



## RX480 (18. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das ist auch der Grund warum eine UV Karte mit identischer ASIC weniger TBP hat, da die Verlustleistung der Wandler reduziert ist.



Sehr interessant. Spielt auch die Temperatur der Wandler ner Rolle ? Die Strixx ist da ja net so dolle.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Sehr interessant. Spielt auch die Temperatur der Wandler ner Rolle ? Die Strixx ist da ja net so dolle.



Ich denke nicht das ich das messen kann, dafür sind meine Messungen an der 12V Schiene zu ungenau außerdem kann das Digifanless auch keinen Aufzeichnungen über Zeit machen(Gott weiß warum, das wäre eigentlich ein Kinderspiel gewesen wenn die Software die Daten eh ausgibt)

Ich denke das bewegt sich irgendwo bei ein paar Watt bei stark verbesserter Kühlung. Zwar sehe ich die genaue Amperzahl, aber um das effektiv zu messen müsste ich einen vollständig nachstellbaren Benchmark haben und dann via Monitoring bei konstanter Temperatur messen. Das krieg ich nicht hin. Sowas ist was für Igors Lab.


----------



## RX480 (18. Januar 2019)

Vllt würde schon Nitro vs. Strixx bei Usern reichen.
Verstehe da Asus überhaupt, gerade bei Arez, wieso da an der falschen Stelle gespart wird.


btw.
Bei FH4 könnt Ihr ja auch einen Thread aufmachen.
Und dargo einladen. (sein FH3@1440p war net schlecht)
UV ging bei Ihm immer gut.


----------



## takan (18. Januar 2019)

20190118_223320.mp4 - Google Drive monitor oder gpu? wenn ich auf netflix was schaue und nebenbei aufn imageboard unterwegs bin kommt ne flimmere grüne linie horizontal.

bin wirklich geneigt gpu und monitor zurückzuschicken und auf meine gutschrift zu pochen. soviel ärger mit der vega 64.


----------



## Cleriker (18. Januar 2019)

Hast du im Treiber die Videoverbesserung aktiviert?


----------



## RX480 (19. Januar 2019)

Gigabyte RX56 für 289,-€:
8GB Gigabyte Radeon RX Vega 56 Gaming OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de


----------



## RX480 (19. Januar 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Edit:oder ist dieser Score jetzt auch wieder niedriger, als er eigentlich sein sollte mit Vega 56



Habe gerade etwas Interessantes gelesen.
Beim Firestrike wird nicht der richtige GPU-Takt im Ergebnis angezeigt.

Lass zur Kontrolle HWinfo mitlaufen.


----------



## Dremor (19. Januar 2019)

Die Gigabyte ist schon seit gestern (Donnerstag) drin. Hing die ganze Zeit bei 249St. 
Ich muss zugeben daß es mich jucken würde, daher Mal an die "erfahrenen" Vega-Kenner: Is die was ? 

Da ich the Division eh kaufen wollte wären das je nach Key/Origin zwischen 40 und 60 € nochmal gespart. Und die anderen Keys wird man doch sicher auch für mindestens 50-60€ insgesamt los ( oder mehr?) 

Das würde ja den Preis nochmal enorm drücken. 

Habe auch Gurdi's Thread über die Karte gelesen, aber vielleicht haben ja andere die die Karte kennen auch noch etwas zu berichten . 

Danke im Vorraus


Gesendet von meinem Moto G (5) mit Tapatalk


----------



## openSUSE (19. Januar 2019)

Ein Bekannter hatte sich die Gigabyte Vega56 gekauft und nur von Problemen berichtet, es stellte sich herraus, er hatte *0*(!) Gehäuselüfter in seinem System.
2 120Lüfter vorne und 1 120Lüfter hinten später ist er mit der Karte sehr zufrieden.

Eine Gigabyte Vega56 hatte ich selbst da (interessehalber) und hatte auch keine Probleme mit der Karte, ich habe sie wieder verkauft und auch dieser hat 0 Probleme damit.

Wenn ich jetzt eine brauchen würde würde ich mir die Gigabyte Vega56 kaufen, zu dem Preis sowieso. 
€ 289,00 für eine 8GB Vega56 + 3 Spiele ist einfach unschlagbar, das Beste was man so für unter 350€ bekommen kann.


----------



## drowsemight (19. Januar 2019)

Dremor schrieb:


> Die Gigabyte ist schon seit gestern (Donnerstag) drin. Hing die ganze Zeit bei 249St.
> Ich muss zugeben daß es mich jucken würde, daher Mal an die "erfahrenen" Vega-Kenner: Is die was ?
> 
> Da ich the Division eh kaufen wollte wären das je nach Key/Origin zwischen 40 und 60 € nochmal gespart. Und die anderen Keys wird man doch sicher auch für mindestens 50-60€ insgesamt los ( oder mehr?)
> ...



Der AMD rewards Key für alle drei Spiele wird zurzeit mit 35€ bei eBay gehandelt. Wenn man sich die Spiele sowieso gönnen möchte kann man diese für sein Wohlbefinden in den Preis einrechnen. Ich denke das wir alle Spiele sehr früh bei den ganzen Key Shops für 15€ sehen werden.


----------



## openSUSE (19. Januar 2019)

Keys gibt es in den Keyshops idR immer günstiger zudem bei einem Preis von € 289,00 für eine Gigabyte Vega56 8GB sind die Spiele nur noch das i-Tüpfelchen. Die Karte würde sich ohne die Spiele auch lohnen.


----------



## drowsemight (19. Januar 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Keys gibt es in den Keyshops idR immer günstiger zudem bei einem Preis von € 289,00 für eine Gigabyte Vega56 8GB sind die Spiele nur noch das i-Tüpfelchen. Die Karte würde sich ohne die Spiele auch lohnen.



In allen Punkten geb ich dir absolut Recht. Aber 50€ pro Spiel gegenzurechnen ist eine Milchmädchen Rechnung. Ich denke das man für alle drei Spiele ca. 40€ Verkaufswert einplanen kann.


----------



## drstoecker (19. Januar 2019)

drowsemight schrieb:


> In allen Punkten geb ich dir absolut Recht. Aber 50€ pro Spiel gegenzurechnen ist eine Milchmädchen Rechnung. Ich denke das man für alle drei Spiele ca. 40€ Verkaufswert einplanen kann.


Es wird definitiv mehr sein, je nachdem wie man sie anbietet.


----------



## RX480 (19. Januar 2019)

Man würde die Games im Bekanntenkreis weitergeben. Macht Freunde = unbezahlbar.
Ausserdem sehr gute Games. da bleibt mind. Eins in Eigennutzung.
Oder
Man hat dann auch ein Game dabei, was man sich normal vllt. net kaufen würde weils Einem zu teuer wäre.

Hilft schon in jeder Hinsicht.


----------



## drstoecker (19. Januar 2019)

@gurdi

wäre das hier nicht was für dich?

Amazon.es Huawei Matebook D mit AMD Ryzen R5-2500, 14" Notebook - mydealz.de


----------



## takan (19. Januar 2019)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Hast du im Treiber die Videoverbesserung aktiviert?



nope das ist auf standart.
ich schalte lediglich die preset im monitor um. angeschlossen über dp 1.2


----------



## RX480 (19. Januar 2019)

Hat eigentlich mal Jemand den Heatkiller für die RX64 Devil ausprobiert ? (gabs immer mal Probleme mit Waterblocks von Hersteller XYZ)
Watercool HEATKILLER? IV for RX Vega 56 and 64 - ACRYL | Komplettkuehler | GPU - Komplettkuehler | GPU - Kuehler | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## RX480 (19. Januar 2019)

eBay mit Geboten ist auch unterhaltsam, falls Jemand ne RX64 LC nehmen würde, aber net unbedingt auf Erfolg angewiesen ist.
Da sind die Bieter ganz schön fix. 343,-€ VHB
SAPPHIRE Radeon RX Vega64 8G HBM2 Liquid Cooling Wasserkuehlung  | eBay

Der Verkäufer heisst passender Weise "crazy brain".


----------



## AndyF84 (19. Januar 2019)

Hi. Sorry sollte ich hier falsch sein. Hab ne Vega 56 Red Dragon und habe heute im Game "Mutant year Zero" ein komisches Verhalten meiner graka bemerkt. Der Takt ist i.d.R. bei ca 1450 Hz. In diesem Spiel geht er auf ca 1200 hz. Graka ist zu 100& ausgelastet. Sobald ich die Grafikqualität herab setze, geht der Takt hoch und ich bekomme (natürlich) auch mehr FPS. Kann das jemand erklären? FPS Lock gibt es keinen und auch die CPU ist nicht das Problem, die ist bei lockeren 15& auslastung. Danke vorab


----------



## Cleriker (19. Januar 2019)

takan schrieb:


> nope das ist auf standart.
> ich schalte lediglich die preset im monitor um. angeschlossen über dp 1.2



Irgendwas am HBM verstellt? Also läuft seine Karte auf Stadardsettings, oder eigenen? Solche Fehler hatte ich nur einmal mit AMD als bei der HD6970 der Speicher falsch eingestellt war. Bei den GTX580ern brauchte ich nur SLI aktivieren und etwas warten, dann kam das quasi ständig, weshalb ich damals schnell wieder gewechselt bin.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Januar 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> @gurdi
> 
> wäre das hier nicht was für dich?
> 
> Amazon.es Huawei Matebook D mit AMD Ryzen R5-2500, 14" Notebook - mydealz.de



Ich suche ein Convertibel mit ähnlicher Hardware. Aber danke für den Link.




AndyF84 schrieb:


> Hi. Sorry sollte ich hier falsch sein. Hab ne Vega 56 Red Dragon und habe heute im Game "Mutant year Zero" ein komisches Verhalten meiner graka bemerkt. Der Takt ist i.d.R. bei ca 1450 Hz. In diesem Spiel geht er auf ca 1200 hz. Graka ist zu 100& ausgelastet. Sobald ich die Grafikqualität herab setze, geht der Takt hoch und ich bekomme (natürlich) auch mehr FPS. Kann das jemand erklären? FPS Lock gibt es keinen und auch die CPU ist nicht das Problem, die ist bei lockeren 15& auslastung. Danke vorab




Zeig mal ein paar Monitordaten.


----------



## AndyF84 (19. Januar 2019)

Heute Abend kann ich paar Screenshots machen. Meine Daten vorab: 
Wqhd, vcore 0.912 @1450 und 940mem
Temp GPU und mem 52c, mvdd 79c, Hotspot max91c 
Läuft auf allen Games wunderprächtig außer eben bei Mutant. Werte sind alle gleich bis auf der niedrigere Takt... Evtl genügen die Daten bereits? Grüße


----------



## RX480 (19. Januar 2019)

Hat man auch oft bei älteren Games.
Der GPU-Takt sollte eigentlich egal sein, wenn der Verbrauch entspr. niedrig ist.(P2-5 auch UV)
Kannst ja mal nur für das Game mal im Wattman P6 als Minimalstatus probieren. 
oder 
Was stören kann ist niedriger HBM-Takt, wenn der auf 500 absackt.
Da kann man auch den HBM-P3 als Minimalstatus setzen.(eigentlich besser, finde ich)

Sieht dann ungefähr so aus-siehe Anhang. (mit Chill)

Wenn die Gamesetting auffällig viel Einfluss haben, mal Licht und Schatten reduzieren.
DOF und AO müssen auch net maxed sein. (Tiefenschärfe + HBAO etc.)


----------



## Dremor (19. Januar 2019)

Hmm Mindfactory scheint die Gigabyte echt loswereden zu wollen. 
Ist nochmal für ne weitere Runde drin für 289. Und ich hadere immernoch. 

Da ich den Mindstar in letzter Zeit nicht groß beobachtet habe, wo lagen denn die anderen Karten von Asus etc vom Preis her ? 

Und ach ja, mir war schon klar das die extra Spiele nur ein I-Tüpfelchen sind. 
Aber das nehmen ich trotzdem gerne mit .

Gesendet von meinem Moto G (5) mit Tapatalk


----------



## AndyF84 (19. Januar 2019)

@rx480 Danke für die Antwort. Praktisch sieht es bei mir fast genau so aus wie du beschrieben hast. Habe mich in der Vergangenheit bereits stark mit UV auseinander gesetzt. Wie gesagt, finde es nur merkwürdig dass der Takt bei niedriger Grafik höher geht.. aber evtl werde ich mal die mem Stabilität testen, vll ist da der Wurm drin da dieser (wie du geschrieben hast) absackt. Ich setze diesen mal auf Standard und teste nochmal. Danke


----------



## Gurdi (19. Januar 2019)

Dremor schrieb:


> Hmm Mindfactory scheint die Gigabyte echt loswereden zu wollen.
> Ist nochmal für ne weitere Runde drin für 289. Und ich hadere immernoch.
> 
> Da ich den Mindstar in letzter Zeit nicht groß beobachtet habe, wo lagen denn die anderen Karten von Asus etc vom Preis her ?
> ...



Bestell Sie dir doch einfach und schau dir die Karte selbst an, ich war positiv überrascht. Die Idee mit dem Kupferkern an der GPU Rückseite ist eigentlich genial.


----------



## drstoecker (19. Januar 2019)

Dremor schrieb:


> Hmm Mindfactory scheint die Gigabyte echt loswereden zu wollen.
> Ist nochmal für ne weitere Runde drin für 289. Und ich hadere immernoch.
> 
> Da ich den Mindstar in letzter Zeit nicht groß beobachtet habe, wo lagen denn die anderen Karten von Asus etc vom Preis her ?
> ...


Geh mal auf mydealz und gib rx Vega ein, dann siehst du alle Angebote inkl. Abgelaufenen.


----------



## gaussmath (19. Januar 2019)

Leute, jetzt mal Hand aufs Herz. In fast 14 Tagen kommt die Seven und man kann immer noch nicht vorbestellen?!


----------



## Linmoum (19. Januar 2019)

Ryzen konnte man damals doch auch erst knapp eine Woche vor offiziellem Release vorbestellen iirc.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Januar 2019)

Mal sehn ob man überhaupt vorbestellen kann.


----------



## gaussmath (19. Januar 2019)

Ich möchte einfach nur eine abkriegen. Hab da so gewisse Befürchtungen.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Januar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich möchte einfach nur eine abkriegen. Hab da so gewisse Befürchtungen.



Ich kann mir auch vorstellen dass die schnell weg sein wird. Ich halte aber persönlich wenig von Vorbestellungen.


----------



## Richi1605 (19. Januar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Leute, jetzt mal Hand aufs Herz. In fast 14 Tagen kommt die Seven und man kann immer noch nicht vorbestellen?!



Gabs nicht Vega auch erst am Tag des Releases zu kaufen in den Shops? 
Weil genau deswegen gibs ja ein Datum...

Hoffe Irre mich nicht, und ja ich denke wenn der Preis stimmt holl ich mir direkt auch eine Vega 7 

Was meint Ihr wo wird die neue Vega zu beginn liegen ? 600-700 Euro ?


----------



## gaussmath (19. Januar 2019)

Ich weiß, wo meine Schmerzgrenze ist und zwar bei 750 Euro. Aber auch kein Cent mehr!  Ne, bei 753,34 Euro würde ich auch noch bestellen. Dann ist aber Schluss, vielleicht noch 10 Cent mehr. 

Spaß beiseite. Ich denke, dass die Seven so zwischen 720 und 750 liegen wird in D.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Januar 2019)

Richi1605 schrieb:


> Gabs nicht Vega auch erst am Tag des Releases zu kaufen in den Shops?
> Weil genau deswegen gibs ja ein Datum...
> 
> Hoffe Irre mich nicht, und ja ich denke wenn der Preis stimmt holl ich mir direkt auch eine Vega 7
> ...



Ja Vega konnte man nicht vorbestellen. Ich denke das es bei der Seven auch so sein wird. Wäre auch blöd wenn AMD sich da mit Nvidia ins selbe Boot setzen würde. Die Vorbestellungen wurden ja auch vielfach kritisiert.


----------



## blink86 (19. Januar 2019)

Nachdem ich nun den 19.1.1 Treiber ausprobiert habe und er mit Auto-Lüfterkurve tatsächlich das Zero RPM Feature und eine vernünftige Hysterese nutzt, bleibe ich erst einmal dabei. Auch wenn ich es sehr schade finde, dass man die Target Temperature von 70°C nicht mehr erhöhen kann.

Jetzt habe ich aber mal eine Frage an die Cracks hier in der Runde:

Meine oberen Power States liegen bei
P4 1312 MHz
P5 1472 MHz
P6 1537 MHz
P7 1592 MHz

Jetzt habe ich sowohl Firestrike Benchmarks, als auch Firestrike Extreme Stress Tests und eine Stunde Furmark durch und die Karte erreicht im Maximum 1442 MHz, obwohl laut den HWInfo Sensoren bei +50% PT noch ordentlich Luft nach oben in Bezug auf den Verbrauch sein müsste (zieht aktuell max. 180 W). Kann es sein, dass ich bzgl. dem Chiptakt eine nicht ganz so pralle RedDragon erwischt habe und die oberen PowerStates reduzieren sollte oder sind meine Testmethoden nicht vernünftig?


----------



## RX480 (19. Januar 2019)

AndyF84 schrieb:


> @rx480 Danke für die Antwort. Praktisch sieht es bei mir fast genau so aus wie du beschrieben hast. Habe mich in der Vergangenheit bereits stark mit UV auseinander gesetzt. Wie gesagt, finde es nur merkwürdig dass der Takt bei niedriger Grafik höher geht.. aber evtl werde ich mal die mem Stabilität testen, vll ist da der Wurm drin da dieser (wie du geschrieben hast) absackt. Ich setze diesen mal auf Standard und teste nochmal. Danke



Spiele im DrawCallLimit sind häufig so.
Mit Sichtweite und Objekten von ULTRA auf HIGH wird die GPU net so gebremst.(spart sinnlose Watt)
Wenn der Takt trotzdem niedrig ist, geht es bei manchen Games mit mehr MSAA dann höher. FXAA auf 2x..4x MSAA falls verfügbar.

Durch die freien States ist mir persönlich der Takt schnuppe. Es zählen nur fps und W/Temp.
In der Hinsicht sind die unteren States genauso wichtig, wie die Oberen beim Spielen mit fps-Limit und Chill.

Bechmarks sind ne andere Geschichte. Da nehmen die Leutchen eh ganz andere Settings als 24/7.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Januar 2019)

blink86 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich nun den 19.1.1 Treiber ausprobiert habe und er mit Auto-Lüfterkurve tatsächlich das Zero RPM Feature und eine vernünftige Hysterese nutzt, bleibe ich erst einmal dabei. Auch wenn ich es sehr schade finde, dass man die Target Temperature von 70°C nicht mehr erhöhen kann.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich aber mal eine Frage an die Cracks hier in der Runde:
> 
> ...



Also Firestrike sollte schon ne anständige Last auf die GPU bringen. Mit welcher Spannung sind die P-States denn eingetragen?


----------



## EyRaptor (19. Januar 2019)

Also meine Vega läuft jetzt grad stark undervoltet und im Stromspar-bios.
Für das Game, das ich (mal wieder) neu angefangen hab reicht das aber auch 

...
geht euch das auch öfters so?
Also erst neuere Hardware kaufen und dann sehr alte Spiele damit spielen?


----------



## blink86 (20. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Also Firestrike sollte schon ne anständige Last auf die GPU bringen. Mit welcher Spannung sind die P-States denn eingetragen?



Danke dir schon einmal für die Rückfragen/Antwort.

Spannungsprogression von unten nach oben (P1 bis P7):

900
925
930
940
945
950
955

Ich habe zusätzlich auch den HBM auf 975 MHz statt 800 hochgesetzt, ohne die Spannung zu verändern. Keine Ahnung, ob das einen Einfluss hat.

Habe es gerade noch einmal mit den Standardspannungen (900 - 1200 mV in 50er Schritten)/-frequenzen (800 MHz HBM) und +50% PT getestet.  Da erreicht die Karte maximal 1548 MHz, allerdings bei einer maximalen Leistungsaufnahme von 280 W. Irgendwie sind mir die 100 MHz keine 100 W wert. ^^


----------



## RX480 (20. Januar 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Geht euch das auch öfters so?
> Also erst neuere Hardware kaufen und dann sehr alte Spiele damit spielen?



Jo, 1+
Und dann erst mal noch mit nem neuen großen Moni. Das verstärkt den Wow-Effekt nochmal.
Am Meisten staunt man über den niedrigen Verbrauch.


----------



## Rallyesport (20. Januar 2019)

blink86 schrieb:


> Danke dir schon einmal für die Rückfragen/Antwort.
> 
> Spannungsprogression von unten nach oben (P1 bis P7):
> 
> ...



Spannung kannst du überall noch um 25mV erhöhen das dürfte dann schon wieder mehr Takt geben. 
Wird der HBM2 Takt so gehalten?  Oder fällt der ab sobald Leistung auf die GPU kommt?


----------



## Gurdi (20. Januar 2019)

blink86 schrieb:


> Danke dir schon einmal für die Rückfragen/Antwort.
> 
> Spannungsprogression von unten nach oben (P1 bis P7):
> 
> ...



Mach auf P6 deine 1592/955 und dann machst du dir ne Booststufe auf P7 von sage ich mal 1632/1025. Dann hast du mehr Takt, deine Karte boostet wieder und die Power stellst du dir wie gewünscht dann ein.


----------



## RX480 (20. Januar 2019)

16GB Ram sind u.U. nicht genug für BF1+5 - Tip im guru3dForum
(weil die Engine Probleme mit der MemoryAllocation hat)

Abhilfe schafft das Tool ISLC, was man vor dem Spielen als Admin startet. (Das Tool ist vom Programmierer von DDU)
(Rechtsklick mit der Maus aus Icon und als Admin auswählen-->Linksklick)
Intelligent standby list cleaner (ISLC) v1.0.1.0 Released - Wagnardsoft Forum

Das Tool säubert die "memory standby list" während des Spielens.
Sollte Stuttern in BF1 reduzieren. (evtl. auch Abstürze in BF5)

Wäre mal interessant ob sich DX12 in BF1 damit verbessert. (DX11 natürlich auch)
Das Tool wird evtl. auch bei anderen Anwendungen mit hoher Ram-Nutzung helfen.


----------



## RX480 (20. Januar 2019)

Wer net weiter OCen will, stattdessen auf 200..220W undervoltet kann auch mal nach der MSi-Blower 64 schauen für 399,-€+3x Games.
Die hat gegenüber der 64ref. vergrößerte Auslässe an der Blende. GamingJoe ist zufrieden bei MF.
8GB MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 AIR BOOST OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon RX VEGA | Mindfactory.de

Könnte also mit VDDC<0,95V ne gute Sache für ältere Gehäuse sein. Ein Minimum an Frischluft braucht man trotzdem.
(Gehäuselüfter evtl. mal aufpeppen und im Bios auf Max.)


----------



## Stern1710 (20. Januar 2019)

Ich habe heute eine sehr interessante Entdeckung bei meiner Sapphire Vega 56 Pulse gemacht: Das Ding hat laut GPU-Z HBM2 von Samsung. Sollten die nicht alle von SK Hynik kommen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz allgemein: Wie tuned / optimiert man Vega über den WattMan? Gibt es dafür hier wo ein gutes Tutorial, welche der States und Regler ich verstellen muss oder was bisher "gute" Presets sind, an denen man dann herumschrauben kann?


----------



## blink86 (20. Januar 2019)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Spannung kannst du überall noch um 25mV erhöhen das dürfte dann schon wieder mehr Takt geben.
> Wird der HBM2 Takt so gehalten?  Oder fällt der ab sobald Leistung auf die GPU kommt?



Die 25 mV haben leider nichts gebracht. 

HBM-Takt von 975 ist Furmark-Stable und wird auch gehalten. 



Gurdi schrieb:


> Mach auf P6 deine 1592/955 und dann machst du dir ne Booststufe auf P7 von sage ich mal 1632/1025. Dann hast du mehr Takt, deine Karte boostet wieder und die Power stellst du dir wie gewünscht dann ein.



Habe das mal ausprobiert. Die Karte hat tatsächlich höher geboostet (über 1540), aber ich hatte leider einen Absturz. Habe auch mal weiter rumprobiert und einfach mal die Taktraten für die P5/P6/P7-States verringert, was aber nichts geholfen hat. Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Karte den P7 State gar nicht erst nutzt, sondern sich je nach Laune zwischen P4/P5/P6 aufhält.

Ich glaube aber, ich schließe mich mal der Frage von Stern an. Ich stocher hier zu sehr im Dunkeln mit meinem rumprobieren. ^^


----------



## Rallyesport (20. Januar 2019)

Stern1710 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute eine sehr interessante Entdeckung bei meiner Sapphire Vega 56 Pulse gemacht: Das Ding hat laut GPU-Z HBM2 von Samsung. Sollten die nicht alle von SK Hynik kommen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vega 56 oder Vega im allgemeinen Gurdi ist dein Mann  

Die Regler kannst du umstellen im Wattman, dann kannst du da händisch Zahlen eintragen, dann ergibt sich das von selbst  
Ich hab bisher nur über den Wattman übertaktet, Afterburner oder so hab ich bisher noch nicht genutzt.


----------



## DerLachs (20. Januar 2019)

Die Vega 56 Pulse gibt es gerade für 322 Euro im Mindstar.


----------



## RX480 (20. Januar 2019)

Stern1710 schrieb:


> Ganz allgemein: Wie tuned / optimiert man Vega über den WattMan? Gibt es dafür hier wo ein gutes Tutorial, welche der States und Regler ich verstellen muss oder was bisher "gute" Presets sind, an denen man dann herumschrauben kann?



Bevor Du ans Eingemachte gehst, könntest Du mal bitte Etwas testen.
1x Firestrike mit den Original-Einstellungen "Ausgewogen"
dann
Auto-UV über der GPU auswählen.(weiss net ob dann irgendeine Test läuft)
und zusätzlich mal den HBM-Takt auf 920 anheben. Anschliessend "Übernehmen" oben Rechts+PC neu starten. 
1x Firestrike davon.

Wäre mal interessant Wieviel mit der allereinfachsten Methode Mehrperformance da ist.
Im Vorraus schon vielen Dank.

edit:
Bitte mal noch angeben welcher Treiber und W10-Version (19.1.1 mit Build 1809) .(?)

btw.
Geht Flashen nur noch über Kommandozeile als Admin ?


----------



## Ace (20. Januar 2019)

Meine Temps sind noch etwas besser geworden, obwohl sie schon gut waren  hab jetzt noch die Alphacool Eisbaer 240 dazu genommen für die CPU, gestern eingebaut.
Werde aber noch andere Anschlüsse nehmen,hab erst mal geschaut das alles passt und läuft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (20. Januar 2019)

Mann o Mann, für 220W echt net schlecht bei 40°C HBM.
Dein Gehäuse gefällt mir. Was da Alles reinpasst.!


----------



## drstoecker (20. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Mann o Mann, für 220W echt net schlecht bei 40°C HBM.
> Dein Gehäuse gefällt mir. Was da Alles reinpasst.!


Ist ein inwin, 303/301 os. Die sind schon optisch top aber vom airflow eher Flop zumindest mein 304 und 805!


----------



## Ace (20. Januar 2019)

Ist das In Win 101C hatte vorher das 303 ,du hast halt ein Cleanes Design,keine Lüfter vorne,alles schlicht und Elegant wie ich finde.
Also der Airflow ist ok, die 3 Lüfter unten blasen rein, die 2 an der Seite und der hintere raus.

IN WIN 101C Midi-Tower - schwarz
gibts auch in Weiß.


----------



## RX480 (20. Januar 2019)

Falls Du mal noch ne Idee brauchst:
Eigentlich könnte der Hintere auch noch reinblasen. (Backplate der Graka  und Ram+Spawas vom Board kühler)
Out muss net soviel wie In sein. (evtl. Out-Seitlich etwas höhere Lüfterkurve zum Ausgleich)

Und Unten  Hinten unterhalb der Graka noch ne Kleinen Lüfter ala Gurdi als In. 
Schiebt gleich die Warme Luft nach Vorn.
Weiss net, ob man Den auf die Slotblenden schrauben könnte.


----------



## arthur95 (20. Januar 2019)

Hallo ich hätte eine Frage!

Ist es möglich eine RX Vega 64 Air mit einem Bequit Straight Power (GOLD) 550watt Netzteil zu betreiben?
Hab sonst noch i5 8600k non OC 2x 8Gb Ram, 2 Gehäuse Lüfter und 1 Cpu-Lüfter.
Die 2 Festplatten (860evoSATA M2 und 960EvoPcE) sind über M2 angebunden benötigen also keinen zusätzlichen Strom vom Netzteil. 
Laut Bequiet-Netzeilrechner würde es funktionieren. Auslastung 75% also 25% Reserve

Was mein ihr?

Danke schon mal für Anworten!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. Januar 2019)

Das doch echt günstig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (20. Januar 2019)

@Arthur
Wenn Du Dein Setting auf ca. 220W einstellst sollte es keine Probleme geben.
Wichtig ist nur die 2x 8-Pin an 2 unterschiedliche Rails anzuschliessen.

Das Setting von Shadow sollte schon reichen. (allerdings mit dem HBM-Takt langsam anfangen bei 1050)
Falls instabil P7-Takt schrittweise reduzieren.

Und falls mal das NT kommt, kann man auch das PT+50 weiter absenken.(Leistungsbereich links neben Lüfter)


----------



## Ace (20. Januar 2019)

arthur95 schrieb:


> Hallo ich hätte eine Frage!
> 
> Ist es möglich eine RX Vega 64 Air mit einem Bequit Straight Power (GOLD) 550watt Netzteil zu betreiben?
> Hab sonst noch i5 8600k non OC 2x 8Gb Ram, 2 Gehäuse Lüfter und 1 Cpu-Lüfter.
> ...



ja das müsste passen,hab das 650 Watt und ich komme glaube auf 380 Watt in Games auch mit einem 8600K OC 7 Lüfter,waKü usw

@ *RX480* 
der hintere hatte ich schon mal gedreht, das er rein bläst, aber es gibt irgendwie keine passenden Staubfilter 
die Temps sind so in Ordnung.
Lüfterkurve brauche ich nicht,habe das für alle Lüfter  kann ich einstellen von 500-1500U/min





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (20. Januar 2019)

Jo,
oder schau mal Raptor an, der hat zwar nur ne 56@LC unter Wasser , aber hoch ausgefahren an ner SingleRail.


----------



## Stern1710 (20. Januar 2019)

@RX480
Ich habe mal vier Firestrike (normal) darüberlaufen lasse. 1x mit dem ausgewogenen Profil, 1x mit Auto Undervolting, 1x 920 Mhz Speicher und 1x +50% Powerlimit. Auto-UV/OC samt zusätzlichen Einstellungen ist leider nicht möglich.

Grüße


----------



## RX480 (20. Januar 2019)

Danke für die Mühe, schade das Auto-UV + HBM=920 net gleichzeitig geht.
Von Auto OC sollte man prinzipiell die Finger lassen.

Versuch mal das Setting von Gurdi. 

P6 vorsichtshalber mit 1582@975mV. HBM-Takt 920 bleiben.
Erst wenn Das stabil ist den HBM-Takt auf 945 .. 960 steigern.

Fürs Flashen und mehr HBM-Takt bleibt immer noch Gelegenheit.


----------



## tobse2056 (20. Januar 2019)

Hab da mal ne Frage ,eigentlich nicht ganz Vega bezogen aber ihr seid doch alles AMD Treiber Experten   und nen extra Thread ist das "Problem" nicht wert.

Meine beiden Monitoren laufen normalerweise bei 72hz , sind auch bei Windows zu eingestellt und läuft problemlos.

Allerdings wenn ich meine Oculus Rift anschließe und wieder abstecke , stellt Windows bzw der AMD Treiber die Monitore auf 59 HZ und ich muss es jedes mal umstellen... das nervt natürlich etwas.
Kennt einer von euch vielleicht einen Lösungsansatz?


----------



## Gurdi (20. Januar 2019)

Du könntest eine benutzerdefinierte Auflösung erstellen evtl. fixiert er damit das Setting.

@Stern: V56 nutzen Samsung und Hynix. Samsung ist besser.



blink86 schrieb:


> Die 25 mV haben leider nichts gebracht.
> 
> HBM-Takt von 975 ist Furmark-Stable und wird auch gehalten.
> 
> ...



Dann geh einfach bei P7 etwas runter mit dem Takt, fang mal bei 1612 an. Das ganze dann etwas durch das Power Limit einbremsen. mach mal +20% zum testen. Das muss man ein bisjen ins Lot bringen dann.


----------



## Stern1710 (20. Januar 2019)

Habe mich nochmal am Firestrike versucht mit den oberhalb genannten Settings, VRAM muss ich noch austesten im Laufe der Tage


----------



## Gurdi (20. Januar 2019)

Stern1710 schrieb:


> Habe mich nochmal am Firestrike versucht mit den oberhalb genannten Settings, VRAM muss ich noch austesten im Laufe der Tage



Das ist ein guter Wert. In welcher Auflösung spielst du?


----------



## RX480 (20. Januar 2019)

@Gurdi
Wie es Das aktuell mit dem Flashen? (mit Winflash und Build 1809)


----------



## blink86 (20. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Dann geh einfach bei P7 etwas runter mit dem Takt, fang mal bei 1612 an. Das ganze dann etwas durch das Power Limit einbremsen. mach mal +20% zum testen. Das muss man ein bisjen ins Lot bringen dann.



Erster Test mit PT +25%, P6 1562 MHz / 975 mV, P7 1612 MHz / 1000 mV sieht ganz vielversprechend aus. 3D Mark Firestrike sagt 22568 Punkte bei 1488 MHz max. Boost und 200 W Chip Power.

Schauen wir mal, was bei leicht verringerten Spannungen auf den States und PT +20% rauskommt. ^^

//edit

1468 MHz, 194 W und 22360 Punkte

Gefühlt scheine ich mit meinen Settings schon recht gut im Performance/Watt Sweetspot zu liegen.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Januar 2019)

Mach mal einen Screenshot von deinen Settings. 

@RX480: Hab kürzlich ne 64er Referenz Limited geflasht via Windows ohne Kommadozeile. Die Customs brauchen aber gelegentlich force flash.

Das ist meine V56 mit 56er Bios als Referenz. Das ist so der Sweetspot ohne Flash.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blink86 (20. Januar 2019)

@Gurdi

Das waren die letztgenannten.


----------



## Stern1710 (20. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das ist ein guter Wert. In welcher Auflösung spielst du?


Ich bin sehr genügsam, mein Monitor hat FullHD (und FreeSync), das reicht mir wirklich vollkommen. War zugegeben überrascht, dass die Spannung von 1,2V bei P7 auf 1,05 V heruntergesetzt werden kann, ohne das sofort was verreckt  Im Anhang noch die aktuellen Settings im Afterburner für GPU und Powerlimit, VRAM läuft auf 920 MHz aktuell.


----------



## RX480 (20. Januar 2019)

Sehr guter Chip. Der kann ja richtig Was ab beim P7. 
Und mit FHD, da braucht man eigentlich auch net flashen. HBM in aller Ruhe ausprobieren reicht schon.


----------



## Dremor (20. Januar 2019)

So, die Herren, mal Hand aufs Herz. 
Im Mindstar sind gerade die Sapphire Pulse für 329 und die Gigabyite Gaming OC für 289 drin. 
Da ich mir, wie schon mal erwähnt, The Division 2 eh holen wollte ziehe ich bei beiden mal 40€ fürn Key ab.

Damit rutschen die beiden unter die magische 300er Grenze. Welche würdet ihr nehmen ? 
Grüße


----------



## drstoecker (20. Januar 2019)

Dremor schrieb:


> So, die Herren, mal Hand aufs Herz.
> Im Mindstar sind gerade die Sapphire Pulse für 329 und die Gigabyite Gaming OC für 289 drin.
> Da ich mir, wie schon mal erwähnt, The Division 2 eh holen wollte ziehe ich bei beiden mal 40€ fürn Key ab.
> 
> ...


Die SAPPHIRE wird wohl das rundere Produkt sein aber die Gigabyte würde ich bevorzugen weil die etwas anders vom Aufbau ist.


----------



## DerLachs (20. Januar 2019)

Ich habe die Pulse und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Januar 2019)

Im all over dürfte die Puls besser sein, die Giga lässt sich aber besser flashen weil es ein 64er Pendant gibt.
Die Giga verbrät übrigens weniger Strom. Die Puls hat den großen Vorteil das diese die Abwärme nach Oben schaufeln kann.

@Stern, kann man so lassen.Passt. Teilweise kann man in FHD aber sogar rauf bis auf 1682 oder sogar 1702. Musst du probieren.

@Blink: Jetzt einfach schauen wie weit du kommst und die Power aus tarieren. Stell die Spannungen und das PL so ein das die Karte sich zwischen P6 & P7 bewegen kann.


----------



## Stern1710 (21. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @Stern, kann man so lassen.Passt. Teilweise kann man in FHD aber sogar rauf bis auf 1682 oder sogar 1702. Musst du probieren..


Was mir aufgefallen ist: Über die 1600 MHz geht die Karte in Kingdom Come: Deliverance nicht hoch, aber ich vermute mal, dass liegt mit dem brutalen CPU-Limit des Spieles in einer Reihe. Der Ryzen wird zur Hälfte ausgelastet, allerdings ist lt. PCGH usw auch bekannt, dass in irgendeiner Stadt, sobald mehr als 3 Leute unterwegs sind, die FPS immer einbrechen.

Edit: Witcher 3 langweilt sich die GPU fast, 1300 MHz sind das höchste, was die GPU takten muss, um die FPS stabil halten zu können


----------



## RX480 (21. Januar 2019)

Wenn Dir langweilig ist, halt mal noch ein mue mehr HBM-Takt testen.
Falls mehr P7 geht, würde ich aber auch mal noch versuchen den P5+6 etwas höher zu nehmen.
(ist eigentlich wichtiger für den Alltag)


----------



## RX480 (21. Januar 2019)

Wer mehr als FHD mit ner Nano, Pulse oder Dragon betreibt und Samsung Vram hat, kann anscheinend das Bios  von XFX nehmen.(lt. reddit User)
Weils nen LC-Bios ist, muss mann natürlich die Temp. in den Griff bekommen.
Sapphire Vega 56 pulse with 64 bios : Amd
VGA Bios Collection: XFX RX Vega 64 8 GB | TechPowerUp
Müsste mal Jemand testen.

You need to flash the card using the command line(cmd in windows) version of atiflash. "atiflash -p -f 0 bios.rom" to force the flash
(Das Ausführen-Fenster als Admin starten)


----------



## Dremor (21. Januar 2019)

[emoji23][emoji23] So ein Käse, nachdem die Gigabyte jetzt von Freitag an durchgängig im Mindstar war und ich mich nun entschlossen hatte sie zu nehmen, ist sie nun wieder raus , Karma is ab Bi.tch.

Gesendet von meinem Moto G (5) mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (21. Januar 2019)

Dafür jetzt die Gb RX64 für 399,-€ , macht noch mehr Dampf!
8GB Gigabyte Radeon RX Vega 64 Gaming OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Dremor (21. Januar 2019)

Ja, hab ich gesehen aber ich habe da bei 300€ so ne Psychologische Grenze [emoji23]

Habe aber auch noch ne Frage, es wird ja auch immer wieder die Lüfterlautstärke angesprochen. 
Habe aktuell eine R9 290pcs+ . Die ist ordentlich UV und n bissl OC'd + Lüfterkurfe modifiziert. 
Und trotzdem, wenn sie am Anschlag läuft ist se schon n kleiner Fön. 

Kann ich bei der Gigabyte etwas weniger Lautstärke erwarten ? 

Gesendet von meinem Moto G (5) mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (21. Januar 2019)

Dremor schrieb:


> Ja, hab ich gesehen aber ich habe da bei 300€ so ne Psychologische Grenze [emoji23]
> 
> Habe aber auch noch ne Frage, es wird ja auch immer wieder die Lüfterlautstärke angesprochen.
> Habe aktuell eine R9 290pcs+ . Die ist ordentlich UV und n bissl OC'd + Lüfterkurfe modifiziert.
> ...



Also die Gigabyte war leiser als meine Asus Dual OC 290.


----------



## Dremor (21. Januar 2019)

Na also, das lässt ja hoffen. 
Dann also Daumen drücken, bei 249 lagernden kommt die ja bestimmt nochmal rein die Tage. 

Gesendet von meinem Moto G (5) mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (21. Januar 2019)

Dremor schrieb:


> Na also, das lässt ja hoffen.
> Dann also Daumen drücken, bei 249 lagernden kommt die ja bestimmt nochmal rein die Tage.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Moto G (5) mit Tapatalk



Da sind keine 250 mehr da, das Kontingent war gestern fast abverkauft wo ich geschaut habe. Die 250 waren die maximale Stückzahl.


----------



## RX480 (21. Januar 2019)

Läuft!


----------



## EyRaptor (21. Januar 2019)

Dremor schrieb:


> Ja, hab ich gesehen aber ich habe da bei 300€ so ne Psychologische Grenze [emoji23]
> 
> Habe aber auch noch ne Frage, es wird ja auch immer wieder die Lüfterlautstärke angesprochen.
> Habe aktuell eine R9 290pcs+ . Die ist ordentlich UV und n bissl OC'd + Lüfterkurfe modifiziert.
> ...



Hattest du bei der PCS+ irgendwann mal die WLP erneuert?
Denn wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann war das wie die Sapphire TriX (die hatte ich mal) eines der besseren Modelle.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. Januar 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Hattest du bei der PCS+ irgendwann mal die WLP erneuert?
> Denn wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann war das wie die Sapphire TriX (die hatte ich mal) eines der besseren Modelle.


Nein die beste war die Vaporx 

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dremor (21. Januar 2019)

Ach so ein Mist, da habe ich das mit dem Balken und der Anzahl wohl Fehlinterpretiert. 
Naja, egal. Bei sowas arbeitet die Zeit ja im Regelfall für einen. 

Zur PCs+, nein habe ich bisher nicht. Habe sie jetzt genau 2,5 Jahre am laufen, könnte aber bisher nichts feststellen was die Erneuerung notwendig gemacht hätte. 

Gesendet von meinem Moto G (5) mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (21. Januar 2019)

So viel Rumgedale und währenddessen gabs die LC für 453,-€.
8GB PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 64 Liquid Cooling Wasser PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) | Mindfactory.de

Jammerschade, das ich Nix brauch.


----------



## EyRaptor (21. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> So viel Rumgedale und währenddessen gabs die LC für 453,-€.
> 8GB PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 64 Liquid Cooling Wasser PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) | Mindfactory.de
> 
> Jammerschade, das ich Nix brauch.



Ich hätt die ja fast gekauft, als es die beim letzten mal gab.
War dann aber zu schnell wieder weg. 

inzwischen kommt mir 450 statt ca. 300€ auch nicht mehr so toll vor .
Ansich wäre es aber ein tolles Kärtchen für die Sammlung.


----------



## RX480 (21. Januar 2019)

Du meinst wohl 453 für die LC vs 445 für die Nitro64 ?

Ne 56 ist net so stark wie ne LC. Kannste vergessen!
Selbst mit Wahnsinns-OC kommst Du net mal an ne air OC-Nitro64 ran. Du musst ja erst mal 12% Shader aufholen.
Und die LC ist nochmal ein Stück besser gebinned. Läuft 1600 mit VDDC=0,98V.
Oft ist auch guter HBM dabei.

Mal SWBF2 in 4k die min fps.
Da kannste Dir ausrechnen, wieviel Du Dich von der 56ref. steigern musst bis zur 64OC.
Dumm gelaufen , hier sind es 40%!
Da kommt mit der LC noch Was dazu.

Deswegen werde ich NIE ne 56 für 4k empfehlen.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Januar 2019)

So einfach ist die Rechnung nicht. Es kann sogar passieren das eine 56er mit mehr Takt ne Ecke schneller ist als die V64, vor allem in Spielen in denen die Shader schlecht skalieren.
Ne 56 GS unter Wasser ist einer 64er Air OC in etwas ebenbürtig.


----------



## RX480 (21. Januar 2019)

Man kauft ja für die Zukunft, und da ist halt net nur FH4.
Eher ist zu erwarten das jetzt mit Turing die Shaderlast auch in NV-Games zunimmt.
Und ich habe über 4k gesprochen.
Gerade direct ML ist prädistiniert für die 64. (AA +Upscaling über AsyncCompute ala DLSS)
Wer denkt, das Er für 300 Tacken bei LC+2080 & Co mitspielen kann ist zu optimistisch, selbst mit h2o.

Raptor war mit 7620 bei TS noch net mal in Reichweite von den 64ern >8000. (bei 1440p, net mal 4k)
AMD Benchmark-Rangliste nach Modellen | ComputerBase Forum
Und wer sich dann mit der LC vgl. muss halt auch damit rechnen, das die LC auch zu OC geht.

btw.
Für 1440p ist die 56 weiterhin ideal.


----------



## EyRaptor (21. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Man kauft ja für die Zukunft, und da ist halt net nur FH4.
> Eher ist zu erwarten das jetzt mit Turing die Shaderlast auch in NV-Games zunimmt.
> Und ich habe über 4k gesprochen.
> Gerade direct ML ist prädistiniert für die 64. (AA +Upscaling über AsyncCompute ala DLSS)
> ...



Wobei ich inzwischen überzeugt bin, dass die schlechte Leistung meiner 56 am System und nicht an der Karte selbst liegt.
Wenn ich die Systemintern mit der jetzt toten Vega 64 air @100% Fanspeed / uv und mehr Powertarget vergleiche, dann ist die 56er schon schneller.

Ich kann die Performance meiner Karten so leider nur mit den Karten vergleichen die ich auch selber hab.
Auf meinem System skaliert es ja ganz normal mit mehr Takt, wie man es auch erwarten würde.

TimeSpy Vega 64 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5820K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X99M-Gaming 5
TimeSpy Vega 56 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5820K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X99M-Gaming 5

FireStrike Extreme Vega 64 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5820K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X99M-Gaming 5
FireStrike Extreme Vega 56 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5820K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X99M-Gaming 5

Ich muss mir irgendwann mal die Vega 64 air von meinem Bruder ausleihen und damit mit gleichen Treibern @stock clockspeeds vergleichen.
(Er hat das Versprechen von mir, dass ich Karten von ihm nicht optimiere/undervolte/übertakte )


Edit:
Wenn ich es mir recht überlege, dann habe ich das Problem sogar schon verdammt lang.
GTX 1080 Ti Over/Undervolting + Overclocking
Gleiches Szenario -> sehr hoher Overclock und niedrige Punktzahl.
Damals dachte ich allerdings, dass das verwendete BIOS der Karte schuld wäre.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Januar 2019)

Deine Punkte sind doch in Ordnung.


----------



## wandl13 (21. Januar 2019)

Hallo, 

kann mir einer sagen warum meine Karte nicht ausgelastet wird bei Battlefield 4? 
Bei anderen Games habe ich das Problem nicht.


----------



## Stern1710 (21. Januar 2019)

Frage: Spielt hier jemand Kingdom Come: Deliverance auf einer Vega?
Bei mir will alles über hohen Details nichts mehr wirklich stabil laufen, einfach zu schlechte Frametimes bei schnelleren Bewegungen oder mehr als zwei Charakteren im Bild. 
Liegts an der CPU (maximalst 60-70% Auslastung) und der schlechten Optimierung oder doch wo an der Vega 56?


----------



## Rallyesport (21. Januar 2019)

Warum steht denn bei ihm überall 1080ti?



Stern1710 schrieb:


> Frage: Spielt hier jemand Kingdom Come: Deliverance auf einer Vega?
> Bei mir will alles über hohen Details nichts mehr wirklich stabil laufen, einfach zu schlechte Frametimes bei schnelleren Bewegungen oder mehr als zwei Charakteren im Bild.
> Liegts an der CPU (maximalst 60-70% Auslastung) und der schlechten Optimierung oder doch wo an der Vega 56?



Ich spiele KCD, guck mal ob das Spiel im Fenstermodus, oder Randloses fenster läuft oder im Vollbild, solche Probleme habe ich nur wenns im Randlosfenstermodus läuft. 
Dann allgemeine Probleme wegen der CPU, teilweise kackt das ganz arg ab... 
Sichtweite sollte nicht zu hoch gestellt werden. Sonst gehen die FPS nicht mehr über 50... 
Das Spiel ist wirklich gut, die Optimierung eine reine Katastrophe...


----------



## Stern1710 (21. Januar 2019)

Danke 

Was ich bisher nicht verstanden habe: Wenn ich für P-States weniger Spannung anlege. Kackt dann der Rechner ab oder taktet die Karte dann nicht mehr (so weit) hoch?
Bzw wie findet man da am Besten einen Sweetspot


----------



## Rallyesport (21. Januar 2019)

Ich bin da auch immer noch am rätseln Gurdi hat es mir schon so oft erklärt aber ich bin nen riesen DAU und kenne die Zusammenhänge nicht wirklich.
Grob kann man aber sagen, im gewissen Rahmen die Spannung zu reduzieren hat erstmal sehr wenig Auswirkung auf das Taktverhalten, man merkt es aber am Verbrauch und dementsprechend kann sogar ein höherer Takt anliegen, da das Powerlimit nicht so schnell erreicht wird.
Gehst du nun noch weiter runter, taktet die Karte erstmal nicht mehr so hoch und wenn es irgendwann zu wenig ist stürzt der Treiber ab. 
Ich geb lieber immer 5-15mV mehr Spannung und habe eine 100% stabile Karte, ich verzichte andererseits aber auch auf viele Testruns ect. 
Z.B. erreiche ich mit meiner Nitro+ V64 sehr selten die 1600MHz was ich so als Magische Grenze ansehe die ich gerne dauerhaft überschreiten würde.
Sobald ich anfang zu experimentieren, erreiche ich nur das die Karte instabil wird. 
Also verzichte ich da auf 15Mhz hab aber ne stabile Karte in allen Belangen. 
So musst dich da ein wenig rantasten. 
Ich würde behaupten ein guter Wert zu Anfang sind 975-985mV bei P7 und 955-960mV bei P6 
P7 bei 1582Mhz und P6 bei 1542Mhz
Damit kann man arbeiten.


----------



## EyRaptor (21. Januar 2019)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Warum steht denn bei ihm überall 1080ti?



Die hängt eben auch noch mit im System.
Den Treiber für die NV hab ich mit DDU weggemacht, aber 3dmark ist noch immer verwirrt deswegen.

Bei den Links muss man die Sekundäre GPU auswählen :/.


----------



## Rallyesport (21. Januar 2019)

Achso, ich hab nämlich eben gegengetestet und wunderte mich das meine Vega mehr Punkte macht als die 1080ti 

Aber das kenne ich ich das Problem, hatte bei mir ja auch ne ganze Zeit lang ne Nvidia Karte parallel drinnen 

AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1800X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG STRIX X370-F GAMING


----------



## DerLachs (21. Januar 2019)

@Pulse Besitzer
Könnt ihr die VRM Temperaturen mit GPU Z oder HWiNFO auslesen? Ich bin mir sicher, dass es bei mir am Anfang mit GPU Z ging, aber seit einiger Zeit geht es einfach nicht mehr.


----------



## Rallyesport (21. Januar 2019)

Das kommt immer drauf an, mal gehts und mal gehts nicht.
Versuch GPU-Z direkt nach dem Start des PC zu öffnen, dann geht es meistens


----------



## DerLachs (21. Januar 2019)

Das habe ich schon ausprobiert, aber da tut sich einfach nix.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Januar 2019)

Installier es mal neu, am besten mit vorhgerigem Deinstall. GPUZ buggt seit dem neuen Adrenalin oder Windows 1809(hab beides gleichzeitig geupdatet) ziemlich rum mit Vega.


----------



## EyRaptor (21. Januar 2019)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Das habe ich schon ausprobiert, aber da tut sich einfach nix.



Ist in GPU-Z evtl. die Einstellung zum auslesen der Sensoren aus?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (22. Januar 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Wobei ich inzwischen überzeugt bin, dass die schlechte Leistung meiner 56 am System und nicht an der Karte selbst liegt.



Jo, TS und Sup4k  sieht net so gut im Vgl. zur 64 aus. (da auch mal die Liste anschauen)
[Ranking] Unigine Superposition

Viel interessanter als voll OC bei max. W finde ich einen Vgl. mit sparsamen Settings.
Mal z.Vgl. die 24/7 Sparsettings von Ace. bei der LC war P7 auf 1,0V ! Aber auch seine normale 64@h2o ist sparsam.
Kannst Du bitte schauen, Was Du bei gleichen W rausbekommst. Würde Das net am eff. Takt festmachen wg. der Chanchengleichheit.
Ace ist besser als Vgl. geeignet, weil Er ähnliche Temps wie Du hat. Die Air von Deinem Bruder ist u.U. net gut genug ohne etwas Modding.
Die Anhänge sind belabelt.

In dem Wattbereich 210..235W kann Jeder  seine 24/7 mal anschauen und Testen. ( TS 210..220 und Sup4k 235)

Ich mach mal den Anfang.
RX56Cf @ 50fps mit Chill (genauer wollt ichs net ausmiezeln)

Ist gar net so einfach beim Verbrauch in der Range von Ace zu bleiben!
+ ein alter Run von Gurdi mit 56@LC (kannst Du gern aktualisieren und bitte versuchen auf 235W zu kommen)


----------



## Gurdi (22. Januar 2019)

Naja so einen Build umzustellen macht wenig Sinn und den auf eine gezielte Wattzahl hin zu bringen auch.
1. Ist die TBP nicht die selbe trotz identischer ASIC.
2.Ist z.B. Timespy Kindergeburtstag in sachen Last.
3. Sollte ein Build idealerweise auf die verwendeten Auflösungen getrimmt sein.
4.Gibt es an Max OC nichts auszusetzen, ist doch wumpe was da durchs NT geht dafür ist das Teil ja da.

P.s. Wenn einer mir nen Battlefield test zuschustert bench ich das mal mit ner OC Vega wenn Ihr wollt.
Ich denke die 2080 kann man kriegen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (22. Januar 2019)

Hei Leute, ich melde mich mal wieder 
Der Laptop ist angekommen, läuft soweit auch super.
Nur mit Info dafür muss ich noch auf den nächsten Radeon Treiber warten, der aktuelle ist sehr alt, und da gibts nichtmal den Wattman O.o Su hat ja gesagt, dass der nächste Adrenalin für alle bereitgestellt wird, und nicht mehr vom OEM freigegeben werden muss  Zudem finde ich die RX560X und den 2500U nicht in der Auswahl für den passenden Adrenalin. Bei der Automatischen Erkennung sagts, ich habe keine Radeon Installiert 
Wird schon noch werden 
Stock kommt die Möhre auf ~1950 im Timespy und ~5400 im Firestrike.

Im Stresstest APU max ~60°C dedizierte GPU max ~57°C

Windows Mixed Reality läuft zumindest das "Strandhaus" problemlos, heute teste ich mal, ob Beat Saber läuft 

Hier nochmal die aktuellen Specs:
Ryzen 5 2500U
RX560X
8GB DDR4 2400 Single Channel (zweiter Stick kommt noch)
128GB M.2 SATA SSD Boot Drive
1TB HDD (wird noch durch ne 2,5" SSD ersetzt)

Ich denke, ich habe mir da ein solides Gerät geholt.

Ins BIOS hab ich noch nicht reingeschaut.


----------



## rumpeLson (22. Januar 2019)

Ich bekomme leider meine Vega aktuell nicht ganz stabil eingestellt und wäre für Denkanstöße dankbar.

Etwa seitdem ich das 64er Bios auf meiner Vega 56 habe habe ich gelegentliche Abstürze in Overwatch. Hierbei crasht nicht der PC oder der Treiber, sondern vielmehr beendet sich das Spiel mit einer Fehlermeldung (meistens, aber nicht immer, "Rendergerät wurde deaktiviert"). Shadow of the Tomb Raider hat sich leider auch schon ähnlich (nur ohne Fehlermeldung) beendet.

Hier mal kurz meine Settings:

P0 - 852 - 800mv
P1 - 991 - 850mv
P2 - 1084 - 900mv
P3 - 1138 - 905mv
P4 - 1200 - 910mv
P5 - 1401 - 925mv
P6 - 1536 - 930mv
P7 - 1590 - 935mv

HBM: 1105 bei 925mv

Der Grafikchip läuft bei 1590 und 935mv absolut im grünen Bereich. Hier dürfte es erst bei 1640 etwa sporadisch instabil werden. Außerdem crasht in so einem Fall einmal der Treiber.
Den HBM kann ich nach dem Flash weniger gut einschätzen, insbesondere da er ja mit höherem Takt wohl sehr temperaturabhängig wird. Zuvor dem mit 56er-Bios sah es so aus, dass 950 jeder Zeit stabil liefen, es ab 960 evtl. mal irgendwo crashen konnte und 970 massiv Bildfehler geworfen haben und schnell einen Absturz erzeugt haben. Es gab also ein sehr enges und eindeutiges Fenster in dem der HBM potentiell instabil lief. Wegen der Stockkühlung der Strix kann ich den HBM nun nicht komplett maximal ausloten. Aber kurze Testläufte haben ergeben, dass 1170 (scheinbar) noch stabil und ohne Bilderfehler möglich sind und dass ab 1195 Artefakte im Bild sichtbar werden. Daher denke ich mal, dass 1105 stabil möglich sein sollten, sofern die Temperatur "niedrig" bleibt. Mit aktuellen Einstellungen bleiben Chip und HBM absolut zuverlässig unter 60 Grad.
Ich bin gerade etwas planlos wie ich das System stabiler bekommen soll. Das Senken des HBM-Taktes scheint die Stabilität in Overwatch zu erhöhen (da es aber nur gelegentlich crasht, muss ich dies noch intensiver testen). Ist also der HBM Takt von 1105 doch nicht so stabil wie ich es mir wünsche oder liegt es daran, dass die SOC hierfür mehr Voltage bräuchte? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen dahingehend?


----------



## Dudelll (22. Januar 2019)

rumpeLson schrieb:


> Ich bekomme leider meine Vega aktuell nicht ganz stabil eingestellt und wäre für Denkanstöße dankbar.
> 
> Etwa seitdem ich das 64er Bios auf meiner Vega 56 habe habe ich gelegentliche Abstürze in Overwatch. Hierbei crasht nicht der PC oder der Treiber, sondern vielmehr beendet sich das Spiel mit einer Fehlermeldung (meistens, aber nicht immer, "Rendergerät wurde deaktiviert"). Shadow of the Tomb Raider hat sich leider auch schon ähnlich (nur ohne Fehlermeldung) beendet.
> 
> ...



Klingt zumindest für mich stark nach dem hbm.
Womit hast du denn gestestet ob er stabil ist bei der Geschwindigkeit? Meiner geht z.b. unter Time spy o.ä. deutlich höher als in einigen spielen, ich denke es kommt auch drauf an wie hoch die Auslastung des hbm ist, ist ja bei ram ähnlich, so lange man ihn nicht voll packt laufen auch instabile Werte recht lange durch. Um so voller er wird um so schneller bemerkt man halt Fehler die auftreten können.


----------



## WhoRainZone (22. Januar 2019)

HBM "Spannung" hoch, dann sollte es laufen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Januar 2019)

rumpeLson schrieb:


> Ich bekomme leider meine Vega aktuell nicht ganz stabil eingestellt und wäre für Denkanstöße dankbar.
> 
> Etwa seitdem ich das 64er Bios auf meiner Vega 56 habe habe ich gelegentliche Abstürze in Overwatch. Hierbei crasht nicht der PC oder der Treiber, sondern vielmehr beendet sich das Spiel mit einer Fehlermeldung (meistens, aber nicht immer, "Rendergerät wurde deaktiviert"). Shadow of the Tomb Raider hat sich leider auch schon ähnlich (nur ohne Fehlermeldung) beendet.
> 
> ...


Hbmtakt bitte senken....lote bitte erst dein gputakt aus... Stelle den hbm erst auf 950mhz und Spannung des hbm auf 1005mv. Wenn alles stabil dann erhöhst du den hbm takt immer um 25mhz nach oben 

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (22. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja so einen Build umzustellen macht wenig Sinn und den auf eine gezielte Wattzahl hin zu bringen auch.
> 1. Ist die TBP nicht die selbe trotz identischer ASIC.
> 2.Ist z.B. Timespy Kindergeburtstag in sachen Last.
> 3. Sollte ein Build idealerweise auf die verwendeten Auflösungen getrimmt sein.
> 4.Gibt es an Max OC nichts auszusetzen, ist doch wumpe was da durchs NT geht dafür ist das Teil ja da.



Dann hatt ich Dich wohl immer falsch verstanden. Dachte Du kannst über das PT genau die W nachregeln.
Zu 2) Bei dem Kindergeburtstag wird AC genutzt + Partikel + Transparenz, insofern ne moderne Engine und Shaderlast.
Die Belastung Deines Netzteils ist NICHT auschlaggebend, ob die Engine modern ist. Insofern ist z.Bsp. Firestrike nicht geeignet.
Zu 3) Ace ist sicher auch nur auf 1440p getrimmt.
Zu 4) Die Balkenlänge sagt gar Nichts über die 24/7-Qualität. Es ist z.Bsp. net sinnvoll das max.OC-Setting mit fps-Limit einzubremsen,
weil ein Setting 20..50mV niedriger  + Fps-Limit im Alltag wesentlich effizienter und leiser ist.
(frag mal Shadow, warum Er beim Uncore von 1005 auf 975 runter ist)
Und wer mehr Geld in die Hand nimmt für ne 64 oder LC ist dann schon viel früher Leise unterwegs.
Hubraum ist nur durch mehr Hubraum zu ersetzen.


btw.
Bei den Benchmarks zur GTX1060 GDDR5X hat CB wieder sinnlose Treiber verwendet.(oder uralte Ergebnisse für Vega)

Die Strix64 ist wieder zum Normalpreis von 438,-€ + 35,-€ Cashback + 3x Games im Angebot.
(für Leute die nur ein moderates Setting benutzen; für aggressive Settings weiterhin die Nitro besser geeignet)
edit: 
Vorbei, jetzt wieder der der sinnlose überteuerte Preis.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Januar 2019)

Ich kann das auch gezielt auf die Watt auslegen, das ergibt aber immer noch keinen durchgehend sinnigen Vergleich da ich ja bereits die 240 Watt bereits nicht fülle in TimeSpy durchgehend.
Dafür bräuchte ich einen 4 Stufen Build, der aber aktuell nicht möglich ist.


----------



## MfDoom (22. Januar 2019)

welche Einstellungen habt ihr im Treiber unter Relive -> Aufnahme? Ich habe dort bis jetzt nichts verstellt. Es gibt dort die relativ neue Einstellung für "Puffer der sofortigen Wiedergabe". Was sollte man da Einstellen?


----------



## Ace (22. Januar 2019)

Hab ich gar nicht Installiert Relive,brauch das nicht


----------



## Gurdi (22. Januar 2019)

MfDoom schrieb:


> welche Einstellungen habt ihr im Treiber unter Relive -> Aufnahme? Ich habe dort bis jetzt nichts verstellt. Es gibt dort die relativ neue Einstellung für "Puffer der sofortigen Wiedergabe". Was sollte man da Einstellen?



Der Puffer bezieht sich meine ich auf die neue Funktion dass der Treiber eine Aufnahme der letzten x sec. Parat hält die man dann via Overlay nutzen kann. So hat man vergangenes trotzdem aufgezeichnet.


----------



## DerLachs (22. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Installier es mal neu, am besten mit vorhgerigem  Deinstall. GPUZ buggt seit dem neuen Adrenalin oder Windows 1809(hab  beides gleichzeitig geupdatet) ziemlich rum mit Vega.


Ich lade mir immer die standalone exe.




EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ist in GPU-Z evtl. die Einstellung zum auslesen der Sensoren aus?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein das ist es leider nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Januar 2019)

Evtl liegt es ja daran.


----------



## Downsampler (22. Januar 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Hei Leute, ich melde mich mal wieder
> Der Laptop ist angekommen, läuft soweit auch super.
> Nur mit Info dafür muss ich noch auf den nächsten Radeon Treiber warten, der aktuelle ist sehr alt, und da gibts nichtmal den Wattman O.o Su hat ja gesagt, dass der nächste Adrenalin für alle bereitgestellt wird, und nicht mehr vom OEM freigegeben werden muss  Zudem finde ich die RX560X und den 2500U nicht in der Auswahl für den passenden Adrenalin. Bei der Automatischen Erkennung sagts, ich habe keine Radeon Installiert
> Wird schon noch werden
> ...



5400 Firestrike mit einer APU bzw. Low Budget Laptop Karte. Das ist krass. Meine 5870 hatte da 3563. Für FHD meistens ausreichend. Wieviel VRAM hat das Ding?


----------



## AndyF84 (22. Januar 2019)

Kann einer erklären, wo genau der soc clock sitzt. In der GPU? Habe nun nach erneutem öffnen der graka und Flüssigmetall wirklich gute temps. Hotspot Max bei 70. Allerdings ist die Temperatur vom vr soc bei rund 94 Grad. Kann das auch mit der Lüftermontage zusammenhängen?


----------



## RX480 (22. Januar 2019)

AndyF84 schrieb:


> Kann einer erklären, wo genau der soc clock sitzt. In der GPU? Habe nun nach erneutem öffnen der graka und Flüssigmetall wirklich gute temps. Hotspot Max bei 70. Allerdings ist die Temperatur vom vr soc bei rund 94 Grad. Kann das auch mit der Lüftermontage zusammenhängen?



Hast Du ne Strix oder Morpheus ?
Da reicht der Luftdruck oft net, nur bessere Lüfter. (Mal versuchen die Lüfterkurve anzuheben.)

Im UV-Thread wurde gerade mal wieder das Review von Igor verlinkt. Da sieht man schön, das selbst mit h2o die Doubler am Wärmsten sind.
Das wird wohl auch bei Dir am Wärmsten sein.
AMD Radeon RX Vega64 ohne Temperatur Limit mit interessanten Erkenntnissen – Seite 3 – Tom's Hardware Deutschland


In GPU-Z kommen die VR-Temps bei mir nur noch rel. selten. Sind aber noch ab und zu nach Neustart da.
Einstellen und Aktivieren kann man da Nichts.


----------



## AndyF84 (22. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Hast Du ne Strix oder Morpheus ?
> Da reicht der Luftdruck oft net, nur bessere Lüfter. (Mal versuchen die Lüfterkurve anzuheben.)
> 
> Im UV-Thread wurde gerade mal wieder das Review von Igor verlinkt. Da sieht man schön, das selbst mit h2o die Doubler am Wärmsten sind.
> ...



Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ja, bin auf morpheus. Also sitzt dieser "Regler" bzw ist das diese "doubler". Sprich, sitzt nicht unter dem eigentlichen Kübler neben GPU und Speicher? Dann werde ich wohl nicht wirklich viel  unternehmen können. Dann stimmtdas wohl mit dem Luftdruck. Habe oft sogar 5 Sensoren die nur ab und an zu sehen sind...


----------



## Downsampler (22. Januar 2019)

VRSOC ist bei mir auf 71 Grad im 3DMark. Hast du mal im GPU-Z Logfile geschaut ob es kein Fehler ist? Manchmal gehen die Werte abartig hoch aber nur für 1 Sekunde. Wenn man dann die Max Werte Filtert im GPU-Z GUI steht natürlich immer der Auslesefehler da.


----------



## RX480 (22. Januar 2019)

@AndyF
Du kannst unter die Lüfter noch Shrouds packen, das zentriert den Luftstrom besser.
(hat 4stroke im Luxx so gemacht)
Phobya Shroud & Entkopplung 120mm '('7mm stark')', Einbaurahmen schwarz


----------



## DerLachs (22. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Evtl liegt es ja daran.


Eine Installation hat leider auch nichts gebracht. Ich warte mal auf eine neue Version von GPU Z. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## AndyF84 (22. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> @AndyF
> Du kannst unter die Lüfter noch Shrouds packen, das zentriert den Luftstrom besser.
> (hat 4stroke im Luxx so gemacht)
> Phobya Shroud & Entkopplung 120mm '('7mm stark')', Einbaurahmen schwarz



Das wäre noch ne Idee, danke dafür !!


----------



## AndyF84 (22. Januar 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> VRSOC ist bei mir auf 71 Grad im 3DMark. Hast du mal im GPU-Z Logfile geschaut ob es kein Fehler ist? Manchmal gehen die Werte abartig hoch aber nur für 1 Sekunde. Wenn man dann die Max Werte Filtert im GPU-Z GUI steht natürlich immer der Auslesefehler da.



Versuche seit 5 Neustarts den Sensor angezeigt zu bekommen um ne Log erstellen zu können


----------



## AndyF84 (22. Januar 2019)

Aber nochmal die dumme Frage, wo genau sitzt das/die Bauteil/e ? Finde überhaupt nichts im netz


----------



## RX480 (22. Januar 2019)

AndyF84 schrieb:


> Versuche seit 5 Neustarts den Sensor angezeigt zu bekommen um ne Log erstellen zu können ��



Ändere mal das Setting und Neustart. Die Sensors brauchen manchmal nen Schubs.


----------



## AndyF84 (22. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ändere mal das Setting und Neustart. Die Sensors brauchen manchmal nen Schubs.



Alles versucht, Profil geladen, Spannung Takt etc... Die anderen Sensoren lassen sich seit nee Weile nicht mehr blicken xD

Jetzt hab ich ihn. Mach gleich mal nen test


----------



## Gurdi (22. Januar 2019)

Vr soc sind halb die Spannungswandler. Unter 95Grad brauch man sich mit denen nicht beschäftigen.


----------



## AndyF84 (22. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Vr soc sind halb die Spannungswandler. Unter 95Grad brauch man sich mit denen nicht beschäftigen.



OK, habe nen Test gemacht, Auslesefehler ist es nicht. Die gehen schon linear nach oben. Halten sich bei ca. 92 Grad, kurz mal auf 97. Danke euch, werde es mal mit den shrouds versuchen. Evtl bekommen die silent Wings so mehr Luft durch die lammelen. Super leuts hier, Daumen hoch. Geh jetzt nen Bier trinken. Schönen Abend xD


----------



## RX480 (22. Januar 2019)

Falls auch noch die Gehäuselüfter etwas schwach sind lohnt sich eigentlich gleich mal ne Aktion.
Die Arctic sollen auch auf Strix+Morpheus gut funzen.
Arctic P12 PWM PST 5er Pack - 120 mm PWM PST: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## DerLachs (22. Januar 2019)

Ich habe mal eine Frage  an die Experten. Ich hatte doch bei Crysis kleinere Schwierigkeiten mit dem Boost. Ich sollte damals den Minimalstate auf P4 oder P5 setzen.  Ich hatte aber einfach im Wattman bei den states P1 bis P5 das gleiche eingetragen und dachte, das wäre dann der Minimalstate.  Dadurch ist mir auch der Treiber abgestürzt. Mittlerweile habe ich durch Zufall gesehen, wie man den Minimalstate festlegen kann. Damit boostet die Karte in Crysis auch auf über 1600 MHz. Leider habe ich auf höchsten Einstellungen in WQHD weiterhin meist etwa 60 FPS. Wenn ich die Einstellungen runterdrehe, sind es mehr FPS. An einem CPU Limit kann es also nicht liegen. Wenn die Karte auf den höchsten Einstellungen ist, liegt laut dem Treiber OSD auch keine 99-100 % GPU Auslastung vor.  Das spricht dann gegen ein GPU Limit!? CPU und GPU sind nicht voll ausgelastet, aber die Karte hat dennoch keine besonders hohen FPS.  Das tritt sowohl mit Werten@stock als auch mit meinen optimierten Werten auf. PT war auch schon auf +50. Wenn ich ingame auf den Boden gucke oder mich vor einen Felsen stelle, habe ich aber meist über 100 FPS und die GPU Auslastung ist auch wesentlich höher und erreicht manchmal 99 %. Kann mir jemand dieses Verhalten erklären? Ich würde gerne verstehen, was da technisch passiert und welche Komponente limitiert.  Das Problem dürfte bei anderen älteren Spielen dann auch auftreten.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Januar 2019)

Du hattest alle P-States gleich 
Ist kein CPU Core ausgelastet? Es kann auch schlicht ein Overhead der API sein.


----------



## DerLachs (22. Januar 2019)

Das war ein Anfängerfehler. 
Ich schau mal nach den CPU Cores. Danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## RX480 (23. Januar 2019)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Das Problem dürfte bei anderen älteren Spielen dann auch auftreten.



Wäre mal interessant, ob bei Dir mit der Custom mein Setting funzt. HBM-P3 = GPU-P2
Und dann GPU-P2 über Zustand2 als Minimalstatus einstellen und Übernehmen oben rechts.
(nur für ältere Games)

Evtl. musst Du mit HBM und P5+6+7 ein mue runter im Takt.
Bei den alten Games würde ich auch ein fps-Limit setzen.(<60fps)

Wenn Du mit dem Spielen fertig bist dann Zustand 0 als Minimalstatus und übernehmen.


----------



## defender197899 (23. Januar 2019)

Erste Bilder einer ASRock V II sind aufgetaucht 
ASRock Radeon VII Phantom Gaming Graphics Card Pictured | OC3D News


----------



## WhoRainZone (23. Januar 2019)

defender197899 schrieb:


> Erste Bilder einer ASRock V II sind aufgetaucht
> ASRock Radeon VII Phantom Gaming Graphics Card Pictured | OC3D News


Joa ist halt Ref-Design mit Asrock Stickern


----------



## RX480 (23. Januar 2019)

Allemal besser als die Plastebomber vom anderen Ufer.
Fand damals mein HD6950 von Asus im MetallicLook auch schon net schlecht.


----------



## EyRaptor (23. Januar 2019)

Hoffentlich werden die doch noch nen Bios Switch haben.
Das wäre wirklich schade (finde ich).


----------



## RX480 (23. Januar 2019)

Welches Bios willst Du denn noch drauf flashen?
Die TDP kannst Du sicher in der Powertable ausreichend anheben.(>450W ?!)


----------



## WhoRainZone (23. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Welches Bios willst Du denn noch drauf flashen?
> Die TDP kannst Du sicher in der Powertable ausreichend anheben.(>450W ?!)


Müsste ja gleich viel gehen, wie bei der Vega 64. Su hat ja gesagt, dass die Seven in etwa die gleiche Power Consumption hat.


----------



## EyRaptor (23. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Welches Bios willst Du denn noch drauf flashen?
> Die TDP kannst Du sicher in der Powertable ausreichend anheben.(>450W ?!)



Wenn es doch mal ein Bios gibt, dann hätte ich auch gerne einen Bios-Switch.
Außerdem würden sich einige bestimmt über (Stromspar Bios/normal Bios/ und evtl. auch Turbo Bios) freuen.


----------



## takan (23. Januar 2019)

moin moin

sagt mal, ist es normal das unter furmark bzw. last die soc clock zwischen 98-1600mhz wechselt?


----------



## RX480 (23. Januar 2019)

Bei Szenenwechsel von Test 1 zu 2 etc. kann schon mal die Belastung Null sein und State 0..1 wäre dann normal.
War Quatsch, dachte Du meinst Futuremark.

@Raptor 
So ein Switch wird sicher dabei sein. Und hoffentlich ein Ausschalter für die Beleuchtung.
Hatte bei der Ref. immer mal gefipt.


----------



## takan (23. Januar 2019)

meh, ich raffe es nicht. ich hatte bisher nie großartig treiber probleme mit amd grafikkarten. 

aber nun, spinnt alles. ist deren qualität wirklich so krass gesunken?
mein treiber ist verschwunden.


----------



## RX480 (23. Januar 2019)

K.A. was Du so für Settings hast und so treibst. Einbrennversuche mit Furmark sind nach m.E. net hilfreich.
Die Qualität der Vegas ist für Gaming vollkommen ausreichend. (mit etwas UV und stabilen Settings)


----------



## Downsampler (23. Januar 2019)

takan schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> sagt mal, ist es normal das unter furmark bzw. last die soc clock zwischen 98-1600mhz wechselt?



Es ist doch schon länger Bekannt, seit 2012 ca., daß der AMD Treiber furmark.exe erkennt und die Karten dann drosselt um evtl. Defekten und daraus resultierenden Garantieansprüchen vorzubeugen.


----------



## Downsampler (23. Januar 2019)

Ein kleines Problemchen habe ich. Und zwar habe ich in Fallout 4 mit zahlreichen Mods plötzlich in der Stadt eine lausige Framrate von teilweise unter 20 FPS. Dabei langweilen sich die CPU und die GPU bei ca. 40%, RAM und VRAM sind zu ca. 50% belegt. Die Vega taktet dabei irgendwo mit 1100 bis 1200 MHz rum und kommt nicht aus dem Quark. Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## sileZn (23. Januar 2019)

Moin, hab mal eine Frage an euch 

Vega 56 Pulse + 3 games
8GB Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 56 Pulse Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de

oder

2060 MSI Ventus + 1 game
MSI GeForce RTX 2060 VENTUS 6G OC, Grafikkarte 3x DisplayPort, HDMI

Ich hatte eigentlich erst vor eine 2070 zu benutzen, allerdings war die ich bestellt hatte direkt defekt (Artefakten und völlig unbrauchbar), leider ist das nicht selten bei den RTX Karten und ich hab auch kein bock wieder eine Niete zu ziehen und mir den unnötigen Stress wieder anzutun (zurückschicken, warten bis Geld zurück überwiesen wird). Ich mein klar, es kann auch mit jeder anderen Karte passieren, aber ich finde es persönlich schon extrem bei den RTX Karten.

Zurück zu den anderen Karten...
Laut Benchmarks ist die 2060 schon nen tacken Schneller, besitzt aber 2gb weniger Vram.
Die Vega56 ist langsamer, kann aber mit uv+oc auf 64er Niveau kommen und die 64er ist bis auf ein paar titel gleich schnell wie die 2060er?!.

Leider finde ich keine benchmarks von einer vega 56 uv+oc vs 2060, weswegen ich unentschlossen bin ob ich wirklich die Vega kaufen soll.
Bei der RTX weiß ich natürlich wieder nicht ob ich da wieder Probleme mit defekten Speicher in naher zufunkt kriege, aber ich hoffe oder gehe davon aus das nvidia bei der 2060 dazu gelernt hat bei den Problemen.

Vega64 lohnt sich für mich nicht, kaum Mehrleistung gegenüber einer 56er mit uv+oc und ich hab nur ein 600w netzteil weswegen ich lieber bei der 56er bleiben würde.


----------



## takan (23. Januar 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Es ist doch schon länger Bekannt, seit 2012 ca., daß der AMD Treiber furmark.exe erkennt und die Karten dann drosselt um evtl. Defekten und daraus resultierenden Garantieansprüchen vorzubeugen.



ahh ok wusst ich nicht. 

mein problem ist, das ich unter games nicht stabil bin und es zum hardreset kommt.

meine weitere recherche hat erbrahct, das ich nicht der einzige bin mit dem problem in der kombination mit intel. der eine hats gelöst indem er sich nen ryzen unterbau für 900pfund gekauft hat.

die einzige "lösung" bei mir wäre konsequent undervolting zu betreiben. -__-


----------



## Downsampler (23. Januar 2019)

Naja instabil mit Hard Reset hatte ich ja auch. Bei mir war es mein altes Netztteil. Jetzt habe ich seit gestern ein 750 Watt Prime Ultra Gold drin. Mal schauen ob es nun läuft. Mit UV ging es eigentlich noch mit dem alten NT. Hab aber den starken Verdacht, daß das Teil einen Defekt hat. Instabil wird es auch wenn du zuviel UV betreibst. Bei zu wenig Spannung in Verbindung mit zu hohen Taktraten gibts Blackscreen mal mit, mal ohne Hard Reset.

Endlich kann ich meine Vega mal mit Standardwerten Benchmarken. Sonst ist dabei immer der Rechner ausgegeangen.


----------



## Gurdi (23. Januar 2019)

sileZn schrieb:


> Moin, hab mal eine Frage an euch
> 
> Vega 56 Pulse + 3 games
> 8GB Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 56 Pulse Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de
> ...



Die 2060 ist nicht schneller als eine Custom Vega, ist teurer, hat weniger Speicher, lässt sich nicht so gut übertakten und hat auch keine 3 Spiele im Paket.
NVIDIA RTX 2060 6GB Founders Edition Review: Stronger Positioning | GamersNexus - Gaming PC Builds & Hardware Benchmarks
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Gefor...-2060-Founders-Edition-Test-Review-1272428/2/

Eine OC 56 macht Hackfleisch aus der 2060  und ist auch deutlich schneller als eine V64 @Stock.
Make my Gigabyte Vega great again!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## takan (23. Januar 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Naja instabil mit Hard Reset hatte ich ja auch. Bei mir war es mein altes Netztteil. Jetzt habe ich seit gestern ein 750 Watt Prime Ultra Gold drin. Mal schauen ob es nun läuft. Mit UV ging es eigentlich noch mit dem alten NT. Hab aber den starken Verdacht, daß das Teil einen defekt hat. Instabil wird es auch wenn du zuviel UV betreibst. Bei zu wenig Spannung in Verbindung mit zu hohen Taktraten gibts Blackscreen mal mit, mal ohne Hard Reset.
> 
> Endlich kann ich meine Vega mal mit Standardwerten Benchmarken. Sonst ist dabei immer der Rechner ausgegeangen.


ich hab nen bequiet dpp11 650w vom september letzten jahres. so krass kann das doch nicht gealtert sein. welches hattest du davor drinne?


----------



## trshgf (23. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die 2060 ist nicht schneller als eine Custom Vega, ist teurer, hat weniger Speicher, lässt sich nicht so gut übertakten und hat auch keine 3 Spiele im Paket.
> NVIDIA RTX 2060 6GB Founders Edition Review: Stronger Positioning | GamersNexus - Gaming PC Builds & Hardware Benchmarks
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Gefor...-2060-Founders-Edition-Test-Review-1272428/2/
> 
> ...



kompletter müll die 3 karten schenken sich gar nix YouTube


----------



## Rallyesport (23. Januar 2019)

Mal noch einmal zu meiner Referenz Vega und dem Eiswolf Reinfall.
Meine Referenz Vega läuft nun stark untervoltet mit der Referenzkühlung in meinem HTPC.
Der Eiswolf hatte bei mir ja starke Probleme verursacht, Hotspottemperaturen die fast 50° höher waren als die GPU und HBM Temperatur ect.

Ich hab den Eiswolf ein paar mal montiert und demontiert, dabei gingen die Schrauben kaputt, Alphacool hatte mir damals innerhalb von zwei Tagen kostenlos neue Schrauben geliefert, nachdem ich bei denen angefragt hatte ob ich neue Schrauben bei ihnen beziehen kann.
Da das aber immer noch keine Besserung gebracht hat, habe ich den Eiswolf bei Alphacool eingeschickt und nun nach nichtmal einer Woche habe ich mein Geld was ich vor einem halben Jahr gezahlt hatte für den Eiswolf zurück bekommen. 

Ich kann also sagen das trotz der Probleme die ich mit dem Kühler hatte, die Firma vorbildlich reagiert hat und alles zu gunsten von mir geregelt hat.
Die gesamten kosten blieben bei ihnen und ich ging ohne den geringsten Finanziellen Schaden aus der Sache raus und hatte niemals irgendwelche Probleme, der Kontakt war immer sehr zuvorkommend und freundlich, da können sich viele andere Firmen eine Scheibe von abschneiden.

Zum Schluß bleibt zu sagen trotz der Probleme die ich mit dem Kühler hatte ist die Firma an sich sehr zu empfehlen weil man sich wirklich dauerhaft und vollumfänglich meines Problems angenommen hatte.

Ich bin jetzt jedenfalls aber endlich angekommen und sehr zufrieden mit meiner Vega Nitro+ von Sapphire


----------



## Gurdi (23. Januar 2019)

trshgf schrieb:


> kompletter müll die 3 karten schenken sich gar nix YouTube



Was soll uns ein Test gegen eine Referenz 56er jetzt sagen?
Hier gehts um eine Übertaktete 56er.

@Rallye: Gut das du das auch erwähnst, du hattest wohl einfach ein Montagsmodell.


----------



## trshgf (23. Januar 2019)

juckt wenn ? ls wenn man 5% unterschied merkt .....unter 20% ist alles doch komplett egal


----------



## Downsampler (23. Januar 2019)

takan schrieb:


> ich hab nen bequiet dpp11 650w vom september letzten jahres. so krass kann das doch nicht gealtert sein. welches hattest du davor drinne?



Enermax Infiniti 650 Watt von 2008. Vom Gewicht usw. ist das Enermax ein "Männernetzteil", das Prime Ultra Gold ein "Kinderspielzeugnetzteil".

Das Neue ist bloß noch halb so schwer und die Kabel sind dünner. Der Lüfter vom Enermax ist genauso groß wie das neue Netzteil insgesamt an Länge x Breite hat. 

Bisher ist der Rechner aber nicht mehr ausgegangen beim Benchen und leiser ist der PC auch geworden und verbraucht weniger Strom.


----------



## DerLachs (23. Januar 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Ein kleines Problemchen habe ich. Und zwar habe ich in Fallout 4 mit zahlreichen Mods plötzlich in der Stadt eine lausige Framrate von teilweise unter 20 FPS. Dabei langweilen sich die CPU und die GPU bei ca. 40%, RAM und VRAM sind zu ca. 50% belegt. Die Vega taktet dabei irgendwo mit 1100 bis 1200 MHz rum und kommt nicht aus dem Quark. Woran kann das liegen?


Das Spiel ist schlecht programmiert. Ich habe Boston FPS Fix - aka BostonDT PreVis-PreCombine at Fallout 4 Nexus - Mods and community installiert und die FPS Drops wurden viel weniger.




RX480 schrieb:


> Wäre mal interessant, ob bei Dir mit der Custom mein Setting funzt. HBM-P3 = GPU-P2
> Und dann GPU-P2 über Zustand2 als Minimalstatus einstellen und Übernehmen oben rechts.
> (nur für ältere Games)
> 
> ...


Ich teste deine Settings am Wochenende.


----------



## Downsampler (23. Januar 2019)

Den Mod hab ich auch drin. Trotzdem gibt es noch vereinzelt diese Stellen, wo die FPS derbe abfallen. Der Witz ist, vorher mit der 5870 hatte ich an diesen Stellen vielleicht 3 FPS weniger gegenüber der Vega. 

Meine Erwartung war, daß diese FPS-Drops dann komplett weg sind mit der neuen Grafikkarte.


----------



## EyRaptor (23. Januar 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Es ist doch schon länger Bekannt, seit 2012 ca., daß der AMD Treiber furmark.exe erkennt und die Karten dann drosselt um evtl. Defekten und daraus resultierenden Garantieansprüchen vorzubeugen.



Hab ich mit AMD noch nie wirklich ausprobiert.
Bei NV ist mir aber mal aufgefallen, dass der Treiber sogar erkennt ob jetzt der Furmark Stresstest oder der Furmark Benchmark läuft .
[Vorstellung] "GrillForce" - oder die pure Unvernunft
Ist mir bei dieser Spielerei aufgefallen, weil im Benchmark der Stromverbrauch deutlich höher als im Stresstest war.
Also Stresstest ca. 250 Watt pro Karte und im Benchmark über 300.


NV halt.


----------



## RX480 (23. Januar 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Den Mod hab ich auch drin. Trotzdem gibt es noch vereinzelt diese Stellen, wo die FPS derbe abfallen. Der Witz ist, vorher mit der 5870 hatte ich an diesen Stellen vielleicht 3 FPS weniger gegenüber der Vega.
> Meine Erwartung war, daß diese FPS-Drops dann komplett weg sind mit der neuen Grafikkarte.



Klingt irgendwie voll nach DrawCallLimit.
Kenne das Game net. Kannst Du Sichtweite und Objekte eine Stufe reduzieren ? (Tess. soundso auf 6x..8x)

Manchmal könnte auch sehr viel Defered Beleuchtung die ROP´s beschäftigen, so das die Shader net können.
Aber da wäre Vega sicher schneller als Deine 5870. 
Ich mache eigentlich meistens in Games die Beleuchtung eine Stufe und Schatten 2 Stufen niedriger.
Schade um die Watt, die mit Gameworkskram verballert werden.
In  modernen Games kann man zusätzlich probieren welches AmbientOcclusion am besten funzt, <HBAO+ etc. .
Tiefenwirkung könntest Du auch an der Stelle auschalten, DOF .

btw.
Da bin ich voll auf die Radeon VII gespannt, die ja in Fallout 76 total überproportional zulegt.

Zu Hardreset:
Muss net am NT liegen. Einfach mal den P5+6+7-Takt um 10 reduzieren.
Manchmal ist einfach net genug Spannung für den Takt da, oder net schnell genug bei Lastwechsel.
Tritt bei mir mit Cf schnell mal auf, weil beide Grakas etwas unterschiedlich sind. 
Muss dann auch unterschieldiche Profile für Beide machen.

Takan sollte vllt. erstmal sein Setting zeigen und sagen welche Graka er hat.
Und hoffentlich mit 2 Kabeln an 2 Rails angeschlossen ?
Y-Kabel ist bei Vega gar net gut !


----------



## DerLachs (23. Januar 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Den Mod hab ich auch drin. Trotzdem gibt es noch vereinzelt diese Stellen, wo die FPS derbe abfallen. Der Witz ist, vorher mit der 5870 hatte ich an diesen Stellen vielleicht 3 FPS weniger gegenüber der Vega.
> 
> Meine Erwartung war, daß diese FPS-Drops dann komplett weg sind mit der neuen Grafikkarte.


Mit der Mod habe ich manchmal noch 40 FPS, aber eigentlich nie Drops auf 20 FPS. Wo genau tritt das denn auf?


----------



## Gurdi (23. Januar 2019)

Kann mich hier keiner zu der BF5 Demo einladen via Origin Access?
Würde gerne mal Tirallieur Benchen mit ner OC Vega.


----------



## drstoecker (24. Januar 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Enermax Infiniti 650 Watt von 2008. Vom Gewicht usw. ist das Enermax ein "Männernetzteil", das Prime Ultra Gold ein "Kinderspielzeugnetzteil".
> 
> Das Neue ist bloß noch halb so schwer und die Kabel sind dünner. Der Lüfter vom Enermax ist genauso groß wie das neue Netzteil insgesamt an Länge x Breite hat.
> 
> Bisher ist der Rechner aber nicht mehr ausgegangen beim Benchen und leiser ist der PC auch geworden und verbraucht weniger Strom.


Das Netzteil ist top, schwöre auf seasonic. Habe mitlerweile das 2te Modell verbaut und muss sagen Hammer, gerade die Garantiedauer von 12jahren!


----------



## takan (24. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> ...
> Zu Hardreset:
> Muss net am NT liegen. Einfach mal den P5+6+7-Takt um 10 reduzieren.
> Manchmal ist einfach net genug Spannung für den Takt da, oder net schnell genug bei Lastwechsel.
> ...



karte läuft an zwei rails, selbst mit oc key vom dpp11 auf singlerail ist es nicht stabil.

und so wie es aussieht, wäre ich nicht der erste mit dem problem. 
nur wenn ich undervolte ist es "stabil" (bisher kein hardreset) nur verbraucht dann die karte 30w mehr weil powertarget +20% gesetzt ist bei 0.965v.
ich fühl mich wie ein apple user mittlerweile, ich darf die ******* von den herstellern ausbaden, weil die nichts auf die reihe bekommen.

ich frage mich auch wer auf die idee kam soviele p-states zu entwickeln. idle, normal und leistung reichen doch vollkommen... stattdessen gibt es 7(!!) zustände neben idle.


----------



## WhoRainZone (24. Januar 2019)

trshgf schrieb:


> kompletter müll die 3 karten schenken sich gar nix YouTube


Naja, ich mach mit meiner 56 über 25k im Graphics im Firestrike...


----------



## HairforceOne (24. Januar 2019)

"Ich" werde jetzt wohl bald auch eine Vega 56 in die Hand gedrückt bekommen. 

Bzw. eher gesagt: Meine Schwester kriegt in ihrem neuen Rechner eine Sapphire Pulse 56. 

Jetzt habe ich natürlich schon mitbekommen, dass UV/OC bei den Vegas wunder wirken. - Muss mich damit dann nur mal in Ruhe beschäftigen. 
Habe die Threads hier zwar schon gelesen aber fühle mich noch etwas erschlagen das wirkt (nicht "Böse" gemeint) etwas fuddeliger als das UV bei meiner 1080.

Custom-Bios, "zig" Tools, etc. - Da wäre mir "Bios laden und happy sein" lieber.  - Mal schauen nächste Woche kommt der ganze Ramsch hier wohl an.  Ich freue mich mal ne Vega in der Hand zu halten.


----------



## Rolk (24. Januar 2019)

Wenn du nicht absolut perfektionistisch veranlagt bist reicht es beim im Treiber integrierten Watman ein paar Standartsettings einzutragen und fertig.


----------



## HairforceOne (24. Januar 2019)

Rolk schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht absolut perfektionistisch veranlagt bist reicht es beim im Treiber integrierten Watman ein paar Standartsettings einzutragen und fertig.



Das das ganze jetzt im Watman ist habe ich auch mitbekommen. - Ich denke damit werde ich wohl starten. 

Da, wie erwähnt, das nicht mein Rechner wird sonder der meine Schwester werde ich da wohl meinen perfektionsmus was UV/OC angeht nicht ganz ausleben können. 
Aber ein wenig optimieren will ich die Vega auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Zwock7420 (24. Januar 2019)

SAPPHIRE Technology

Da ist das Objekt meiner Begierde 


An der Backplate erkennt man sehr gut, dass das PCB deutlich gewachsen ist.
Die 650W Empfehlung könnte vielleicht bedeuten, dass wir wieder feuchte Kondensatoren auf der Karte haben, die diese Lastspitzen etwas abfangen könnten


Haben will!


----------



## drstoecker (24. Januar 2019)

Zwock7420 schrieb:


> SAPPHIRE Technology
> 
> Da ist das Objekt meiner Begierde
> 
> ...


Ist zwar geil das Teil aber sehe da mitlerweile eher keinen Grund von meiner 64er strix upzugraden. Muss meins System auch erstmal wieder ans laufen bekommen, gibt da nämlich aktuell ein Paar Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## RX480 (24. Januar 2019)

takan schrieb:


> nur wenn ich undervolte ist es "stabil" (bisher kein hardreset) nur verbraucht dann die karte 30w mehr weil powertarget +20% gesetzt ist bei 0.965v.



Das ist doch mal ein Wort. Die Graka resettet, wenn Du ans Powertarget kommst, weil die automatische Spannungsregelung der Graka
 das Problem net schnell genug in den Griff bekommt. Da kanns dann mal ne Spitze geben. Das war bei älteren Treibern 2017 gang und gäbe.
Im Prinzip kannst Du Dich nur rantasten. 
Takt und Spannung können nur mit mehr Powertarget erhöht werden! Mach mal bitte ein Bild von Deinem Wattman-Setting.

btw. 
Aus dem o.g. Grund teste ich immer mit vollem PT+50. Wer da beim Benchen auf den Desktop crashed hat dann i.d.R. zuviel Takt eingestellt.
Ein Hardreset ist dann eher selten.
Nur wer seine finalen Settings gefunden hat, kann probieren mit dem PT etwas runterzugehen.
Witcher und Firestrike wären ganz gut zum Testen ob das PT reicht.
Ob Furmark ausreichend ein Spiel emuliert weiss ich net. Zur Vorauswahl von Takt/Spannung evtl. nützlich.
(da dann Takt 5..10 runter könnte safe sein)


----------



## rumpeLson (24. Januar 2019)

Ich habe heute mal wieder eine kleine Testreihe gestartet und auf der Strix 56 das normale 56er-Bios gegen das 64er-Bios getestet. Hierbei habe ich bis auf die P2/P5-Verknüpfung die identischen Settings verwendet und die GPU-Taktraten so exakt wie möglich angeglichen, da die GPU nach dem Umstellen auf das 64-Bios etwa 10 Mhz niedrigerer taktete. Ansonsten erfolgte der Test in beiden Fällen bei 905mv in P7 bei 955 Mhz HBM-Takt. Überwacht habe ich alles im GPU-Z (welches durchweg im Hintergrund lief) und hier nach jedem Run die Taktraten kontrolliert. Um eine weitere Fehlerquelle auszuschließen habe ich im Vorfeld jeweils den Shadercache geleert.

56 <-> 64
Superposition 4K Optimized:
5642 <-> 5522

TimeSpy Extreme:
3218 <-> 3165

SotTR WQHD:
9798 <-> 9502

Zur Abschluss habe ich noch den GPGPU-Benchmark von AIDA64 durchgeführt: Alle Ergebnisse waren im Rahmen der Messungenauigkeit identisch bis auf den Memory Copy-Score. Dieser lag mit dem 64er-Bios gut 6% niedriger. Da ich den Test aber nur einmal durchgeführt habe und dieser sowieso immer etwas schwankt, bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob sich dieses Ergebnis so reproduzieren lässt.

Ansonsten bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher, wieso die Ergebnisse mit dem 56er-Bios durchweg besser ausfallen. Theoretisch wäre es möglich, dass hier Inkompatibilitäten zwischen beiden Biosen oder Instabilitäten (und dadurch dann ggf. Fehlerkorrekturen) das Ergebnis beeinflusst haben.
Ich vermute aber am ehesten, dass das 56er-Bios straffere Memory-Timings verwendet und dies zusätzlich zur niedrigeren Voltage auch den maximalen HBM-Takt auf einer Vega 56 einschränkt.

Testweise habe ich dann noch versucht mit dem 64er-Bios in SotTR auf den gleichen Score wie mit dem 56-Bios zu kommen: Hierfür mussten dann etwa 1070 HBM-Takt anliegen.


----------



## Stern1710 (24. Januar 2019)

Mein Samsung HBM2 läuft auf 950 MHz, sofern ich das mit Sicherheit sagen kann, sehr sehr gut (bei "fixer" Spannung von 950 mV, da beim aktivieren der manuellen Spannungen für GPU auch der VRAM auf manuell springt)


----------



## RX480 (24. Januar 2019)

Wer >950 net unbedingt braucht hat sicher mit dem 56er Bios auch bessere Temps beim HBM.
Lohnt sich eh nur ab 3440x1440. 
Bei meinen beiden Grakas ist der Samsung-HBM sehr unterschiedlich. Einmal 905 und einmal 975.
Bj.2017

@Rumpelson
Kannst Du mit dem 64er und Timing 2 den AIDA-Test nochmal machen ?

btw.
Welche Benchmarks oder Games skalieren eigentlich mit Bandbreite besonders gut?


----------



## rumpeLson (24. Januar 2019)

@RX480

Klar, kann ich machen. Werde mir die anderen Timings bei der Gelegenheit auch mal ansehen.
Overwatch skaliert m.E. ganz gut mit mehr HBM-Takt. SotTR nicht ganz so sehr.


----------



## Downsampler (24. Januar 2019)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Mit der Mod habe ich manchmal noch 40 FPS, aber eigentlich nie Drops auf 20 FPS. Wo genau tritt das denn auf?



Auf der Straße zwischen Hubris Comics - Swan Pond - Park Street Station.

Ich habe jetzt zwar mehr Texturen Mods drauf und höhere Settings bei Schatten, Beleuchtung usw. aber das sollte die Vega doch locker wuppen. Und die uGrids hab ich auf 7 gestellt. Über 40 würde ich mich net beschweren aber 20 und weniger sind mies, vor allem wenn CPU und GPU da mit 40% Last rumdümpeln.

Ich habe jetzt nochmal ein neues Spiel gestartet und es sind nun immerhin 27 FPS Minimum an der Stelle. Ständig Mods ausprobieren hat wohl auch mein Savegame ruiniert.


----------



## RX480 (24. Januar 2019)

rumpeLson schrieb:


> @RX480
> Klar, kann ich machen. Werde mir die anderen Timings bei der Gelegenheit auch mal ansehen.
> Overwatch skaliert m.E. ganz gut mit mehr HBM-Takt. SotTR nicht ganz so sehr.



BF V war im PCGH-Review ganz komisch! 
In FHD noch alles normal. Aber in höheren Auflösungen wurde die 56 schlechter. (evtl. der HBM-Takt zu niedrig)
Falls Du das auch anschauen kannst, wäre net schlecht.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Januar 2019)

rumpeLson schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mal wieder eine kleine Testreihe gestartet und auf der Strix 56 das normale 56er-Bios gegen das 64er-Bios getestet. Hierbei habe ich bis auf die P2/P5-Verknüpfung die identischen Settings verwendet und die GPU-Taktraten so exakt wie möglich angeglichen, da die GPU nach dem Umstellen auf das 64-Bios etwa 10 Mhz niedrigerer taktete. Ansonsten erfolgte der Test in beiden Fällen bei 905mv in P7 bei 955 Mhz HBM-Takt. Überwacht habe ich alles im GPU-Z (welches durchweg im Hintergrund lief) und hier nach jedem Run die Taktraten kontrolliert. Um eine weitere Fehlerquelle auszuschließen habe ich im Vorfeld jeweils den Shadercache geleert.
> 
> 56 <-> 64
> Superposition 4K Optimized:
> ...



Das kann eigentlich nicht sein. Welche ASIC liegt beim 64er Bios an?



Zwock7420 schrieb:


> SAPPHIRE Technology
> 
> Da ist das Objekt meiner Begierde
> 
> ...




Schön puristisch. Ich mag sowas.

@Dr:Was hat der gute denn?=


----------



## SnaxeX (24. Januar 2019)

Kurze Frage in die Runde hier (vor allem an Gurdi): Hat von euch jemand vor, sich dann die VII zu holen? Ich frage deswegen, weil mich interessieren würde, was man aus der Karte noch so rausholen könnte - selbst heute sieht man ja in Tests von der Vega 56/64 eine völlig falsche Herangehensweise!


----------



## Gurdi (24. Januar 2019)

Bin noch unschlüssig. Meine V64 reicht dicke noch ne ganze Weile. Aber hab irgendwie auch bock auf das Teil, vor allem mit der Bandbreite und 16GB zu spielen fände ich ziemlich cool.
Ich überlege mir das noch, normalerweise mache ich keine unnötigen Käufe. Aber mir juckts in den Fingern.

Bin mal gespannt ob sich die Redaktion wieder wie beim Vega Launch völlig blamieren, was da abging war wirklich peinlich.


----------



## rumpeLson (24. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das kann eigentlich nicht sein. Welche ASIC liegt beim 64er Bios an?



Ich war ebenfalls etwas verwundert.. Taktraten, Verbrauch und Voltage waren bei beiden Biosen deckungsgleich und absolut unauffällig. Den Test mit dem 64er-Bios habe ich nach dem mit dem 56er gemacht, mich über die Ergebnisse gewundert und dann sogar den Treiber neuinstalliert. Sind wir uns denn sicher, dass Vega 56 und 64 nicht unterschiedliche Timings verwenden?


----------



## Gurdi (24. Januar 2019)

rumpeLson schrieb:


> Ich war ebenfalls etwas verwundert.. Taktraten, Verbrauch und Voltage waren bei beiden Biosen deckungsgleich und absolut unauffällig. Den Test mit dem 64er-Bios habe ich nach dem mit dem 56er gemacht, mich über die Ergebnisse gewundert und dann sogar den Treiber neuinstalliert. Sind wir uns denn sicher, dass Vega 56 und 64 nicht unterschiedliche Timings verwenden?



Es wird vermutet das der Speicher der 56er mit besseren Timing läuft. Sicher ist das aber nicht.
Hier haben wir aber das Problem, du hast mit dem Flash den Takt angehoben bei selbem Powerlimit aber ohne die zusätzlichen Shader. Das bringt so kaum etwas. Der hohe HBM hilft dir auch wenig da er zusätzlich "Druck" auf den Coreclock ohne Undervolt macht.


----------



## RX480 (24. Januar 2019)

Gurdi meint sicherlich, das man das PT freigeben soll, damit bei gleicher Einstellung nix bremst.(+UV wäre ideal)
P7 Takt X / Spannung Y natürlich bei Beiden gleich.
Das 64er darf mehr verbrauchen.

edit:
Gurdi war schneller.


----------



## rumpeLson (24. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Es wird vermutet das der Speicher der 56er mit besseren Timing läuft. Sicher ist das aber nicht.
> Hier haben wir aber das Problem, du hast mit dem Flash den Takt angehoben bei selbem Powerlimit aber ohne die zusätzlichen Shader. Das bringt so kaum etwas. Der hohe HBM hilft dir auch wenig da er zusätzlich "Druck" auf den Coreclock ohne Undervolt macht.



Okay ich glaube ich habe mich da zu kurz gefasst. Ich hatte in beiden Fällen einen (massiven) undervolt auf 905mv in P7 gemacht. Beide Karten liefen also absolut im Voltage-Limit und nicht im Temperatur- oder Powerlimit.

Also Einstellungen für das V56-Bios:
P0 - 852 - 800mv
P1 - 991 - 850mv
P2 - 1138 - 900mv
P3 - 1269 - 901mv
P4 - 1312 - 902mv
P5 - 1474 - 903mv
P6 - 1548 - 904mv
P7 - 1630 - 905mv

HBM P3: 955 - 900mv

Und für das V64-Bios:
P0 - 852 - 800mv
P1 - 991 - 850mv
P2 - 1138 - 900mv
P3 - 1269 - 901mv
P4 - 1312 - 902mv
P5 - 1474 - 903mv
P6 - 1548 - 904mv
P7 - 1645 - 905mv

HBM P3: 955 - 903mv 

Also sprich der einzige Unterschied war die Verknüpfung des HBM sowie ein minimal höherer P7-Takt für das V64-Bios, um das minimale Taktdefizit, dass es bei identischer Einstellung gegeben hat, auszugleichen. 
Die effektiven Taktraten und der Verbrauch beider Karten war anschließend (im Rahmen der Messungenauigkeit von GPU-Z) deckungsgleich. Daher meine Schlussfolgerung mit den Timings, sofern meine Vega 56 nicht noch ein grundlegendes Problem mit dem 64er-Bios hat.


----------



## RX480 (24. Januar 2019)

Lag der volle HBM-Takt konstant an ?


----------



## rumpeLson (24. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Lag der volle HBM-Takt konstant an ?



Ja klar 
Auch keine sichtbaren Takteinbrüche. Das Setting ist ziemlich stabil.


----------



## RX480 (24. Januar 2019)

Mal z. Vgl. ein LC-Bios geht wohl net ?
Die 64 ist irgendwie ein Sonderfall mit Uncore 1050mV.
Da kann Vieles dranhängen. Und 903 ist sehr viel tiefer als 1050.

Ansonsten wäre Das ja wie bei RX480 und RX470.
Da gab es mal unterschiedliche Timings.


----------



## SnaxeX (24. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Bin noch unschlüssig. Meine V64 reicht dicke noch ne ganze Weile. Aber hab irgendwie auch bock auf das Teil, vor allem mit der Bandbreite und 16GB zu spielen fände ich ziemlich cool.
> Ich überlege mir das noch, normalerweise mache ich keine unnötigen Käufe. Aber mir juckts in den Fingern.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt ob sich die Redaktion wieder wie beim Vega Launch völlig blamieren, was da abging war wirklich peinlich.



Mir hat ja schon das Upgrade von meiner RX580 auf die Vega 64 etwas weh getan, wobei ich die noch relativ gut verkauft bekommen habe, von daher ging es. Aber für VII sehe ich keinen Grund, das ist wie wenn ich von 1080 auf die 1080 TI umsteigen würde. Für Full HD.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Januar 2019)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Mir hat ja schon das Upgrade von meiner RX580 auf die Vega 64 etwas weh getan, wobei ich die noch relativ gut verkauft bekommen habe, von daher ging es. Aber für VII sehe ich keinen Grund, das ist wie wenn ich von 1080 auf die 1080 TI umsteigen würde. Für Full HD.



Sinn macht das nicht wirklich, nein. Die Karte ist halb ein nettes Spielzeug und lohnt eigentlich nur für UHD.

@Rumpe: Kannst du andere Faktoren ausschließen? Schnellstart von Windows z.B. deaktiviert?


----------



## trshgf (24. Januar 2019)

lohnt lol wird nicht mal 60 fps zusaamenbekommen in 80% der games ausser auf medium vielleicht


----------



## soda (24. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich melde mich auch mal wieder.

Nochmal kurz im was es ging:

Umstieg auf vega 56,Single Channel Ram i76700k, fps drops bei Cod:Black ops 4

Ich habe mittlerweile Mainboard und RAM umgerüstet und nun läuft der i7 zusammen mit 2x8gb Ram im Dual Channel.

Das Problem bleibt aber nach wie vor das Selbe. 
am bestimmten Stellen sinkt die Framerate drastisch ab. 
ich hab zum Vergleich nochmal meine GTX 1060 6GB eingebaut und bei gleichen Grafikeinstellung verglichen.

Jetzt am Beispiel erinnert Stelle bei du ich weiß dass die FPS immer absinken:
GTX 1060:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vega 56:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




man sieht ja dass die FPS ähnlich sind wobei bei der  1060 die GPU sehr stark ausgelastet ist und bei der Vega eher die CPU. 

Jetzt die Frage was da zu tun wäre bzw. ob meine CPU einfach zu schwach ist für die Vega? 
Oder lohnt sich die Vega überhaupt nicht für Full HD?

Momentan bin ich nicht überzeugt von der Vega 56 in meinem System. 
Ich dachte die wischt mir der 1060 den Boden auf bzw. dass ich konstant hohe FPS habe.


----------



## Duvar (24. Januar 2019)

Deine CPU limitiert, die Vega könnte mehr FPS liefern, kann aber nicht, weil deine CPU abstinkt.
Könntest ja die Grafiksettings noch höher schrauben und nochmal vergleichen, dann wird die 1060 richtig abkacken und die Vega wird nicht oder kaum an Leistung verlieren, da sie noch Luft nach oben hat, aber von der CPU gebremst wird.
Hast du deine GPU undervolted?


----------



## Gurdi (24. Januar 2019)

@Soda:Hast du Hyper Threading aktiviert? Das sieht schlicht nach CPU Limit aus. Ds ist einfach ne DrawCall lastige Szene.
Hast du HBCC aktiviert?


----------



## Dudelll (24. Januar 2019)

soda schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich melde mich auch mal wieder.
> 
> Nochmal kurz im was es ging:
> ...



Magst du mal den Takt der vega mit beobachten. Sinkt der Core Takt in der Szene ab oder bleibt er konstant ?


----------



## Elistaer (24. Januar 2019)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Kurze Frage in die Runde hier (vor allem an Gurdi): Hat von euch jemand vor, sich dann die VII zu holen? Ich frage deswegen, weil mich interessieren würde, was man aus der Karte noch so rausholen könnte - selbst heute sieht man ja in Tests von der Vega 56/64 eine völlig falsche Herangehensweise!


Also ich habe es vor aber wird durch eine Reparatur vom PKW die mal eben das doppelte der Vega 56 uvp gekostet hat ausgebremst ist eben ******* aber so mai Juni rum werde ich schaffen. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## soda (24. Januar 2019)

danke schonmal für eure Antworten:
 kann erst heute abend alles genau nachsehen 

@gurdi
ich habe zumindest aktiv kein hyper threading aktiviert, wo kann ich sehen ob es aktiv ist? hbcc ist aus. 

@dudelll
ich werde den Takt mit anzeigen lassen und nochmal berichten.


Das Spiel ist Call of Duty Black Ops 4,d.h. nix mit early access. 
Die Einstellungen sind übrigens fast auf Maximum, lediglich bei Schatten hab ich einiges runter gedreht. 
welches wäre denn eine passende cpu zur Vega und lohnt sich das Alles den überhaupt noch wen ich vorerst bei full hd bleibe? 

Grüße


----------



## Gurdi (24. Januar 2019)

COD ist halb typisch ein recht CPU lastiges Spiel.
Den Prozzi aufzurüsten lohnt sich aktuell nicht für dich. Warte was die neuen Ryzen bringen.
Teste mal die Szene bitte mit HBCC_On auf 12361MB. Das bessere Paginmg entlastet etwas die CPU.


----------



## sunyego (24. Januar 2019)

soda schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich melde mich auch mal wieder.
> 
> Nochmal kurz im was es ging:
> ...



Konstanz ist leider ein absolutes fremdwort für AMD !
Das GTX1060 auf ähnliche frameraten kommt wie Vega wenn der Overhead zuschlägt ist ganz normal ! Es liegt an der Architektur und du kannst leider nichts dagegen tun. Grafikregler nach links schieben bringt nichts !

Das immense problem ist AMD seit jahrzehnten bekannt und wurde bis heute nicht behoben. 

High DX11 CPU overhead, very low performance. | guru3D Forums
AMD und die bescheidene Performance im DX11 CPU Limit

AMD braucht sich wie ich finde nicht zu wundern das ihnen die käufer weglaufen ! Die performance ist einfach nur grauenhaft.

Wie schaffe89 und andere bereits geschrieben haben:
"YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR"  

Call of Duty Black Ops 4 (Bild1)
CPU - 2600K

In anderen Spielen sieht es nicht besser aus und mit einem I5 ala I5-4670K ist es noch weitaus drastischer.

In US foren wird offen und sehr häufig über das problem berichtet, hier in Deutschland ist man direkt ein hater wenn man das thema anspricht.

Die Wahrheit ist für fanboys schwer zu vertragen und hier laufen in letzter Zeit eindeutig zu viele rum ! 

Gott sei dank gibt es noch seiten ala REDDIT und GURU3D

Edit :  
Call of Duty - Modern Warfare (Remastered)
YouTube

GTX1060 liefert in der szene doppelt so viele frames wie RTX480 !!!

Call of Duty Advanced Warfare PC: AMD Graphics Cards Causing Issues
YouTube


----------



## drstoecker (24. Januar 2019)

Ich habe gerade echt gedacht ich bin im idi-Thread!

@gurdi
Hatte mein System auch soweit fertig, aber dann war es oben an der Grafikkarte etwas undicht. Schrauben noch etwas angezogen und jetzt ist es dicht. Das nächste war das die riser Karte anscheinend defekt ist, hab auf dem Desktop so ne Art Zeitlupe etc., muss das noch mal testen am Wochenende wenn ich wieder Zeit hab.


----------



## Ace (24. Januar 2019)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Mal noch einmal zu meiner Referenz Vega und dem Eiswolf Reinfall.
> Meine Referenz Vega läuft nun stark untervoltet mit der Referenzkühlung in meinem HTPC.
> Der Eiswolf hatte bei mir ja starke Probleme verursacht, Hotspottemperaturen die fast 50° höher waren als die GPU und HBM Temperatur ect.
> 
> ...



Kann ich irgendwie gar nicht nachvollziehen,meine Eiswolf läuft bestens.
Die Kulanz von Alphacool ist sehr gut,hab mir auch Kostenlos ein Satz Pads und Schrauben schicken lassen,wenn ich mal umbaue oder so.
Hab ja jetzt auch die Eisbar mit eingebunden und kann nicht Klagen.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Januar 2019)

Ace schrieb:


> Kann ich irgendwie gar nicht nachvollziehen,meine Eiswolf läuft bestens.
> Die Kulanz von Alphacool ist sehr gut,hab mir auch Kostenlos ein Satz Pads und Schrauben schicken lassen,wenn ich mal umbaue oder so.
> Hab ja jetzt auch die Eisbar mit eingebunden und kann nicht Klagen.



Er hatte wohl einfach Pech, wir haben echt alles versucht irgendwas muss verzogen gewesen sein beim Kühler.


----------



## Ace (24. Januar 2019)

Hat die Backplate auch richtig in der Nut gesessen? sonst kann das gut sein das die Temps nicht richtig sind.


----------



## DerLachs (24. Januar 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Auf der Straße zwischen Hubris Comics - Swan Pond - Park Street Station.
> 
> Ich habe jetzt zwar mehr Texturen Mods drauf und höhere Settings bei Schatten, Beleuchtung usw. aber das sollte die Vega doch locker wuppen. Und die uGrids hab ich auf 7 gestellt. Über 40 würde ich mich net beschweren aber 20 und weniger sind mies, vor allem wenn CPU und GPU da mit 40% Last rumdümpeln.
> 
> Ich habe jetzt nochmal ein neues Spiel gestartet und es sind nun immerhin 27 FPS Minimum an der Stelle. Ständig Mods ausprobieren hat wohl auch mein Savegame ruiniert.


Meine Einstellungen: WQHD, TAA aktiv, AF 16x, alles auf ultra bzw. max außer Godrays und Ambient Occlusion (beides auf high)
Ansonsten habe ich noch ein paar Texturmods installiert, aber das sind nicht so viele.

Ich bin die Strecke längsgelaufen und hatte immer über 45 FPS.  Meistens waren die FPS über 60, also waren das auch nur kurze Drops auf <50. Wahrscheinlich liegt es an deinen Mods!?


----------



## Gurdi (24. Januar 2019)

Ace schrieb:


> Hat die Backplate auch richtig in der Nut gesessen? sonst kann das gut sein das die Temps nicht richtig sind.



Ja gecheckt, das war es nicht.


----------



## Ace (24. Januar 2019)

dann hätte ich mir mal eine andere zuschicken lassen und nochmal probiert,da wäre ich schon aus eigenem Interesse dran geblieben.
Ist ja ein Saarländer sehe ich gerade,wäre ja gar nicht so weit weg von mir,denen muss man ja schon helfen( Spaß  )


----------



## Gurdi (24. Januar 2019)

Sind die alle so Hilfsbedürftig da an der Grenze


----------



## Ace (24. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Sind die alle so Hilfsbedürftig da an der Grenze



Yo sind halt innerdeutsche Immigranten


----------



## Elistaer (24. Januar 2019)

Der schon wieder kann denn keiner ausschließen


Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (24. Januar 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Der schon wieder kann denn keiner ausschließen
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk



Ich verstehs auch nicht....Naja er spammt uns Richtung 10k Jungs
1000 Seiten Vega pur


----------



## EyRaptor (24. Januar 2019)

Die 1000 bekommen wir auch noch locker voll.


Ich hab mein System mal auf @stock zurückgesetzt und benchmarke damit mal.
Wenn die Ergebnisse in GPU limitierten Szenarien dann gleich sind muss ich wohl mal über eine neue Windows Installation nachdenken.

@Sunyego


Spoiler



Ich hab mir jetzt zum ersten mal dein Profil und deine bisherigen Beiträge angeschaut ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


99% der Kommentare richten sich in irgendeiner Form gegen AMD und helfen absolut niemandem.

Ganz ehrlich, das wäre mir schon peinlich.


----------



## rumpeLson (24. Januar 2019)

So ich bin mal am Ball geblieben und habe nun sowohl das Vega 56-Bios als auch das 64er-Bios inklusive der drei verfügbaren Timings durch den AIDA64 GPGPU-Benchmark gejagt. Jede Messung habe ich drei mal durchgeführt und das Ergebnis gemittelt.

Und hier ist das Gesamtergebnis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die verschiedenen Timings liegen extrem nah beieinander. Der größte Unterschied ist wirklich der Copy-Score des 64er-Bios. Dieser schwankt sehr wenig und ist über wirklich jede Messung etwa 2% geringer als mit dem 56er-Bios.

Ansonsten habe ich nochmal den SotTR Benschmark mit V56 und V64 Bios gestest und den jeweiligen Run mit GPU-z mitgeloggt. Taktraten, Verbrauch usw. war extrem dicht beieinander.Bei Interesse kann ich diese gerne hochladen.

Das Ergebnis war diesmal etwas knapper als beim letzten Mal:
9775 <-> 9610 für das Vega 56 Bios.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Januar 2019)

Interssante Messwerte von dir 
So richtig einen Reim drauf  machen kann ich mir aber nicht.


----------



## RX480 (24. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Interssante Messwerte von dir
> So richtig einen Reim drauf  machen kann ich mir aber nicht.



Schätze mal, bei den niedrigen Spannungen war der eff. Takt auch net sehr hoch.
Da kann man auch net von mehr Bandbreite profitieren sondern eher Latenz.
AMD spricht von jeher auf gute Latenz an.

Das erklärt auch die sehr guten Scores von WhoRainZone.
Mit 56er Bios unter Wasser. HBM>1000. Kann leider net Jeder schaffen.

@rumpelson
Da kann ich ja beruhigt bei Timing 1 bleiben.
Danke für die Mühe!


----------



## DerLachs (24. Januar 2019)

Vielleicht mache ich für meine Vega noch ein Build mit 250-260 Watt Verbrauch. Momentan ist es so kalt in der Wohnung.


----------



## Dudelll (24. Januar 2019)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Vielleicht mache ich für meine Vega noch ein Build mit 250-260 Watt Verbrauch. Momentan ist es so kalt in der Wohnung.



Da sagste was .. Vllt im Winter wirklich einfach durchhauen was geht


----------



## RX480 (24. Januar 2019)

Für die Leute, die nicht always online sein können:
RX480 ist mein Nickname, weil ich bis 2017 ein RX480Cf betrieben habe.
(ohne das Board und den PCiE abzufackeln)

Und damit habe ich mich  bei PCGH angemeldet, um auf ein Statement von format C zu antworten.
(quasi als Erinnerung an Jugendsünden von fC)


----------



## RX480 (24. Januar 2019)

rumpeLson schrieb:


> Also Einstellungen für das V56-Bios:
> P0 - 852 - 800mv
> P1 - 991 - 850mv
> P2 - 1138 - 900mv
> ...



Es gibt einen gravierenden Unterschied:
Bei 64 ist der HBM-P3 anders verknüpft als bei 56!

Würde vorschlagen bei 64:
P2 903 P3 904 P5 905 P5 906 P7 907
Dafür den P6+7-Takt etwas niedriger bis der eff.Takt wieder gleich ist.

Was ist eigentlich mit HBM-P2?
Hast Du mit ODT den Wert auf 850mV gesenkt?

btw.
Wenn man konsequent den HBM-P3 mit GPU-P2 verknüpft, kann man bei älteren Games dann den
GPU-P2 als Minimalstatus setzen und hat vollen HBM-Takt.  (bei gleichzeitig fps-Limit)
Ist einfacher mit 56 oder LC. 
( 64 HBM-P2 ?)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Januar 2019)

Wer von den Veganern spielt Farcry5? 

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (24. Januar 2019)

Ace schrieb:


> Hat die Backplate auch richtig in der Nut gesessen? sonst kann das gut sein das die Temps nicht richtig sind.


ja hatten so ne Video live Schaltung, war alles richtig montiert,  nur die temps waren ********.


Ace schrieb:


> dann hätte ich mir mal eine andere zuschicken lassen und nochmal probiert,da wäre ich schon aus eigenem Interesse dran geblieben.
> Ist ja ein Saarländer sehe ich gerade,wäre ja gar nicht so weit weg von mir,denen muss man ja schon helfen( Spaß  )


War ja erste Hilfe aus dem Westerwald!


Elistaer schrieb:


> Der schon wieder kann denn keiner ausschließen
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


Ist so wie mit ******** und den fliegen!


sunyego schrieb:


> ohne deinen permanenten spam wären es nicht einmal 100. Du bist praktisch der einzige der hier postet und bist wirklich immer online   Gratuliere !
> Das ist dir aber wahrscheinlich noch nicht aufgefallen, oder ?
> 
> Always On
> YouTube


Ohne Gurdi wüsstest du noch nichteinmal was Vega überhaupt ist!


sunyego schrieb:


> ---------------


Das sind die Beiträge die wirklich Sinn ergeben in Verbindung mit Dir!


sunyego schrieb:


> --------------


Ist auch ne Möglichkeit an Beiträge zu kommen, mehr geht eh nicht bei dir.
schalt mal deine Birne auf 0, quasi ein systemreset, kannst du mir noch folgen? Dann schau dir mal die Beiträge in diesen Thread an, und dann schau dir mal an was du für einen Käse von Dir gibst, finde den Fehler. Du kannst dich gerne weiterhin hier aufhalten aber bitte schreib hier nix mehr rein, wir alle hier haben besseres zu tun als immer und immer wieder deinen Müll hier zu lesen. Dafür ist der kostbare Sauerstoff viel zu schade! Es gibt doch genug Threads wo du besser rein passt, aber nicht hier. Nimm es mir nicht persönlich aber deinen Namen kann ich wirklich nicht mehr lesen. Vllt kann sich auch ein mod mal diese Problematik hier anschauen.


----------



## drstoecker (24. Januar 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wer von den Veganern spielt Farcry5?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk



hatte das Game zumindest mal angefangen.


----------



## RX480 (24. Januar 2019)

Gurdi,
Du testest doch RE 2 - Demo.
Evtl. mit dem 19.1.2 ein mue Anders, leider net in Release-Notes erklärt, Was genau mit RE 2 ist.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Januar 2019)

Da ich nun Sottr durch habe und auf bf5 keine Lust mehr im Augenblick habe, habe ich nun angefangen fc5 weiter zu zocken.... Das letzte mal mit meiner 290 Vaporx gezockt.

Ist fc5 wirklich so CPUlastig?

Weil auf 1080p ist meine gpu auslastung bei 60 bis 70% und die Karte taktet wild hin und her...... 1300 bis 1500mhz...der hbmtakt zwischen 800 und 1050mhz.... Eingestellt sind 1530mhz/1050mhz.... In sotr und bf5 ist der takt sehr stabil +-10mhz

Schalte ich nun im Grafik Menü auf 1440p wird es bisl besser.... Auf 4K ist es dann konstant bei 1495mhz und hbm 1050mhz mit einer gpu Auslastung 99 bis 100 %

Das komische ist das meine CPU bei sotr und bf5 mehr ausgelastet ist und da limitiert nichts. 
Ist es bei euch auchso? 



Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ATIR290 (24. Januar 2019)

AMD Radeon™ VII 16GB 3xDP HDMI Triple Fan -  RX-VEGMA3FD6


----------



## Gurdi (24. Januar 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> AMD Radeon™ VII 16GB 3xDP HDMI Triple Fan -  RX-VEGMA3FD6



Die aufteilung in Boost und Peakclock ist neu. Mal gespannt in was das genau mündet.

@Evga: PCGH benutzt FC5 als CPU test, das sagt eigentlich alles oder


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die aufteilung in Boost und Peakclock ist neu. Mal gespannt in was das genau mündet.
> 
> @Evga: PCGH benutzt FC5 als CPU test, das sagt eigentlich alles oder


******* ja [emoji16] ist mein i7 schon so ausgelutscht [emoji23]
Läuft auf 4ghz und stark UV seit Jahren.. Meint ihr 4,5ghz ändert viel daran oder skaliert fc5 besser mit mehr Kernen?
Wollte mir eigentlich erst nächstes Jahr den neuen Ryzen zulegen [emoji106][emoji6]

Das komische ist aber das meine CPU bei sottr und bf5 MP viel höher ausgelastet ist,  da aber der takt immer konstant bleibt und auch die Auslastung der gpu immer io

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (24. Januar 2019)

Zu FC5:
Eigentlich erstaunlich, denn der i5 8400 läuft gut.
Evtl. ist HT und SMT bei FC5 total im Eimer.


----------



## takan (25. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Zu FC5:
> Eigentlich erstaunlich, denn der i5 8400 läuft gut.
> Evtl. ist HT und SMT bei FC5 total im Eimer.



HT ist ja nicht umbedingt für games geeignet. da rendert ja nicht das gleiche, kliksphilipp hat ja nen video gemacht in punkto csgo. ohne HT läuft es "flüssiger" und jeder der intensiv csgo spielt schaltet HT ab.


----------



## Freiheraus (25. Januar 2019)

soda schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich melde mich auch mal wieder.
> 
> Nochmal kurz im was es ging:
> ...




Wie die anderen schon sagten, CoD: Black Ops 4 ist wie die meisten Battle Royal-Games mit weitläufigen/riesigen Arealen bzw. Maps eher CPU-lastig. Immerhin hast du in einer stark CPU-limitierten Szene 14% mehr Frames mit der Vega 56, es könnte noch schlechter ausfallen wie das Beispiel PUBG zeigt (siehe Computerbase-Bench)   :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle GTX 1000-Karten, unabhängig davon ob GTX 1060, GTX 1070, GTX 1080 oder GTX 1080 Ti, hängen in dieser PUBG Bench-Szene mit rund 50 FPS in einem CPU-Limit (Treiber/CPU-Overhead), wohlgemerkt mit einem i7-8700K@4,7GHz und DDR4-3200! Die Chancen stehen nicht schlecht, dass du z.B. mit einer GTX 1070 (Ti) in deiner speziellen CoD: Black Ops 4 Szene überhaupt keine höhere Leistung gegenüber der GTX 1060 erreichst. Zumal CoD: Black Ops 4 generell besser auf Radeons läuft. Von Turing (RTX 2060) würde ich mir auch nichts besseres versprechen, die scheint einen Tick schneller als Pascal in potentielle CPU-Limits zu laufen. Davon abgesehen, dass 6GB VRAM in CoD:BO4 einen Nachteil (gegenüber 8GB) darstellen.

Edit: Hast du mal versucht den RAM zu übertakten? Mit wieviel Takt laufen deine 2 x 8GB Riegel? Vielleicht mit CPU-Z auch nochmal checken ob Dual Channel aktiv ist.


----------



## WhoRainZone (25. Januar 2019)

@evgasüchtiger
Ich gehe mal, rein von deinem HBM-Clock her, davon aus, dass du ne 64er hast 
Ich hab FC5 durchgezockt, allerdings auf FHD mit Downsampling, welche Einstellung genau, weiß ich nicht mehr.
Wie siehts bei dir denn aus im FC5 internen Bench?
Da hätte man zumindest nen direkten Vergleich. Wobei ich da nicht weiß, ob die Synthetische Last an die wirkliche Last im Game rankommt

Mir wären zumindest keine Probleme Aufgefallen, ich spiele aber auch mit Freesync.
Mein R5 1600 ist auf 3,95GHz, RAM 16GB @2933 CL14


----------



## Dudelll (25. Januar 2019)

Nur mal so als Info, ich glaub man kann die amd reward Spiele nicht verkaufen, außer man verkauft den kompletten reward Account.

Man bekommt über die Seite keine Keys für.die Spiele sondern kann über die Seite das Spiel nur direkt bei steam aktivieren.


----------



## drowsemight (25. Januar 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> Konstanz ist leider ein absolutes fremdwort für AMD !
> Das GTX1060 auf ähnliche frameraten kommt wie Vega wenn der Overhead zuschlägt ist ganz normal ! Es liegt an der Architektur und du kannst leider nichts dagegen tun. Grafikregler nach links schieben bringt nichts !
> 
> Das immense problem ist AMD seit jahrzehnten bekannt und wurde bis heute nicht behoben.
> ...



Du hast nicht wirklich reddit als vertrauenswürdige, objektive Quelle genannt oder? 
Du hast nicht wirklich Beiträge aus dem Jahr 2015 als objektive und relevanten Informationen für heute deklariert?
Du hast nicht wirklich russische Benchmarks als objektive und relevanten Informationen verwenden?

Sorry aber damit hast du dich als absoluter Troll und auf AMD Hate Niveau deklasiert. 

Ich hab tatsächlich versucht dein Beitrag auf Relevanz zu prüfen - aber das ist hier wie mit Verschwörungstheoretikern und der FlatEarth Society.
Es wird solange nach Quellen gesucht bis irgend eine drittklassige an den Haaren herbeigezogene Information und Lügen als Wahrheiten dargestellt werden.

Übrigens: Ich hab eine Vega 64 und ein i5 8400 - ich laufe dauernt bei den unterschiedlichsten Spielen ins CPU Limit. Von deinem herbeifantasiertem AMD Architektur Problem hab ich bis dato nichts gemerkt.


----------



## WhoRainZone (25. Januar 2019)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Info, ich glaub man kann die amd reward Spiele nicht verkaufen, außer man verkauft den kompletten reward Account.
> 
> Man bekommt über die Seite keine Keys für.die Spiele sondern kann über die Seite das Spiel nur direkt bei steam aktivieren.


D:
Ich wollte mir von meiner Freundin The Division 2 abziehen.


----------



## Rolk (25. Januar 2019)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Info, ich glaub man kann die amd reward Spiele nicht verkaufen, außer man verkauft den kompletten reward Account.
> 
> Man bekommt über die Seite keine Keys für.die Spiele sondern kann über die Seite das Spiel nur direkt bei steam aktivieren.



Beim vorherigen Spielebundle galt das nur für die uplay Spiele.


----------



## Dudelll (25. Januar 2019)

Also ich hab bei re2 zumindest keinen Key bekommen, sondern wurde weitergeleitet zur steam hp wo man das dann an seinen acc. Verknüpfen kann.

Privat wenn man den leuten vertraut das sie einem den amd acc. Zurückgeben kann man dann natürlich die Spiele trotzdem auf verschiedenen Accounts aktivieren.

Nur zum verkaufen halt schlecht wenn man den kompletten reward acc. Abgibt und drauf hoffen muss das derjenige sich nur das eine Spiel nimmt :p


----------



## gaussmath (25. Januar 2019)

Mal ne dumme Frage. Wird's jetzt doch zeitnah Customs der Radeon 7 geben??

@drowsemight: Deine Analyse von gunyegos Verhalten ist löblich und zutreffend, aber du brauchst dir wirklich nicht diese Mühe zu machen.  Die "Lage" ist längst klar... ^^


----------



## Downsampler (25. Januar 2019)

Und denke immer dran: Radeon ist immer besser als GFurz!


----------



## WhoRainZone (25. Januar 2019)

Jungs, 11 Beiträge noch!


----------



## Zwock7420 (25. Januar 2019)

-doppelpost-


----------



## Zwock7420 (25. Januar 2019)

Seite 1000 YAY 

edit:
Achso.. du zählst bis zum 10.000 Post... 




gaussmath schrieb:


> Mal ne dumme Frage. Wird's jetzt doch zeitnah Customs der Radeon 7 geben??



Soweit ich weiß, ist bisher nichts über Customs bekannt... aber bei den Furys damals hat es ja auch nur etwas gedauert....


----------



## WhoRainZone (25. Januar 2019)

Zwock7420 schrieb:


> -doppel-


gibs zu, du wolltest nur der erste Beitrag auf Seite 1000 sein


----------



## Zwock7420 (25. Januar 2019)

Ja, das wollte ich, aber ich hatte mich um 1 verzählt  , Stattdessen steht jetzt ein elendiger Doppelpost da oben 

Das wollen wir doch gleich mal ändern...

edit:
...so, jetzt ist die Schande auf Seite 999 zurückgeblieben


----------



## drstoecker (25. Januar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Mal ne dumme Frage. Wird's jetzt doch zeitnah Customs der Radeon 7 geben??
> 
> @drowsemight: Deine Analyse von gunyegos Verhalten ist löblich und zutreffend, aber du brauchst dir wirklich nicht diese Mühe zu machen.  Die "Lage" ist längst klar... ^^


Eigentlich reicht es dem keine Beachtung zu schenken, aber solchen dumbos muss man schonmal aufzeigen wo die Grenzen sind. Jede Wette der ist noch nicht volljährig und hat starke komplexe. Auch Hardware technisch wird der auch nix drauf haben, deshalb der Neid hier auf amd und unseren friedlichen Thread. Bei dem Umgang/Hilfe/unterstützung die wir hier leisten ist es auch kein Wunder das wir ab und an ein schwarzes Schaf auf unseren Thread hier aufmerksam machen. 
Also Jungs weiter wie bisher!


----------



## Rolk (25. Januar 2019)

Er bekommt angeblich Schweißausbrüche bei fps-Drops von 60 auf 59. Ich tippe auf Xbox 360 Nutzer.^^


----------



## RX480 (25. Januar 2019)

Zwock7420 schrieb:


> -doppelpost-



So gehts natürlich auch!


----------



## drstoecker (25. Januar 2019)

@Gurdi 
wäre der auserwählte für 10.000 Posts!


----------



## Dudelll (25. Januar 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> wäre der auserwählte für 10.000 Posts!



Dann helf ich nochmal


----------



## WhoRainZone (25. Januar 2019)

Wetten, Sunyego lurkt hier mit, um den 10k Post zu klauen?


----------



## EyRaptor (25. Januar 2019)

10000 ^^

Das kann ich ja nicht zulassen, dass sich den jemand schnappt der hier normalerweise nichts sinnvolles Beiträgt.


Jetzt muss ich mir nur etwas einfallen lassen, was auch wirklich mit dem Thread zu tun hat.

Edit:
Ok, dann gibts jetzt mal Bilder von meinem System. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/Edit:



drstoecker schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> wäre der auserwählte für 10.000 Posts!



Eigentlich schon. Aber er scheint nicht da zu sein .
(Obwohl "gewisse" User behaupten er wäre permanent im Forum)


----------



## RX480 (25. Januar 2019)

Wie wärs mit nem Bild von Deinem Sys. Bisher hattest Du nur die Komponenten gepostet.
Wir würden gern mal sehen wie es Innen jetzt ausschaut.


----------



## gaussmath (25. Januar 2019)

EyRaptor hat sich den 10k Post eiskalt geschnappt.


----------



## RX480 (25. Januar 2019)

Seine Begründung war nachvollziehbar. 1+


----------



## gaussmath (25. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Seine Begründung war nachvollziehbar. 1+



Wir wissen zumindest jetzt, wozu er fähig ist.


----------



## EyRaptor (25. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit nem Bild von Deinem Sys. Bisher hattest Du nur die Komponenten gepostet.
> Wir würden gern mal sehen wie es Innen jetzt ausschaut.



Ich hab hier noch irgendwo ein Bild von meinem Build mit drin (aber noch V64 air).
Aktuell läuft es zwar recht gut, aber zum Fotografieren taugt das eher nicht.

Die GPU hängt an einem verdrehten Riser-Kabel zusammen mit einigen Kabeln seitlich aus dem Rechner auf den Tisch.
Der zweite kleine Loop mit dem die Karte läuft macht das ganze noch schlimmer -> Schläuche und Radi sind mit auf dem Tisch.

Für den 10.000sten Post will ich ein Bild, bei dem nicht jeder vor grauen davonrennt^^.
Wenn ich heute Abend nach Hause komme, dann versuche ich ein würdiges Bild zu finden.


----------



## RX480 (25. Januar 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Die GPU hängt an einem verdrehten Riser-Kabel zusammen mit einigen Kabeln seitlich aus dem Rechner auf den Tisch.



Hättest Du schon mal eher sagen können. Damit ist der schlechte Score klar.
PCiE-Schwachstelle!


----------



## SnaxeX (25. Januar 2019)

Habt ihr alle den 2019er Treiber schon drauf? Ich schrecke noch davor zurück, da mein 18.9.3 eigentlich rund läuft und bei den "Known Issue" noch immer angeführt wird, dass die Werte manchmal nicht übernommen werden bei den Vega Produkten.

Radeon™ Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.1.2 Release Notes | AMD


----------



## Dudelll (25. Januar 2019)

Noch nicht getestet, ich Wechsel erst wenn irgendwelche sinnvollen Änderungen dabei sind.


----------



## RX480 (25. Januar 2019)

Macht nur für RE2 etwas aus. (sagt Gurdi)
Braucht man net wirklich.


----------



## FR4GGL3 (25. Januar 2019)

Sagt mal, gebt ihr mit euren Niedrig Volt Einstellungen auch mal als Stabilitätstest richtig Gas? Ich hatte nämlich schon Einstellungen, die im 3D Mark gut aussahen, aber DOOM ohne Framelimit hat mir dann gezeigt dass da was nicht passt (manchmal erst nach 10 Minuten).


----------



## RX480 (25. Januar 2019)

Darum gibt es bei den Reviews ne 1/2h Aufwärmphase.
Selber sollte man seinen Lüfter entspr. setzen und mit fps-Limit und Chill beim Spielen optimieren.

Da sind dann auch Game-Profile sinnvoll.
Games in 4k wird man eh net so hochpuschen können wie TimeSpy in 1440p.
Deswegen fragt Gurdi ja immer mit nach dem Moni.

Die guten Posts haben manchmal auch noch einen FS-Extreme-Loop über ne größere Zeit.
Bei der Score-Registrierung ist Das leider egal.

Ich würde sagen den Max austesten und 24/7 dann 5Mhz runter. (GPU+HBM)


----------



## raiden87 (25. Januar 2019)

Servus, ich werf hier einfach mal die Frage ein. Hab ne Vega64 LC und hab in HWInfo gesehen, dass es dort einen GPU Hotspot Sensor gibt. Der war nach 1 Std Firestrike Stresstest bei 91c. Ist das nicht etwas viel? Alle anderen Sensoren sind im grünen Bereich.
Außerdem hab ich noch ne grundlegende Frage zum Tunen der Vega. Ich hab gelesen, dass es sich grundsätzlich empfiehlt, die Vega zu undervolten und dann den Sweetspot zwischen Volt und Takt zu finden. Ich wäre jetzt so vorgegangen:
1. Mittels Unigine die niedrigste, stabilste Spannung @ Stockclocks (HBM/GPU) finden
2. HBM langsam erhöhen bis Stabilitätsprobleme auftreten, dann Spannung leicht erhöhen und wiederholen
3. Das selbe mit GPU-Takt
4. Das sollte dann in niedrigerer Spannung und höheren Taktraten resultieren, als sie auf Stock war.
Ist das Konzept soweit richtig?


----------



## Rallyesport (25. Januar 2019)

Nein 91° sind okay, zwar für ne LC etwas hoch denke ich, aber noch alles im Grünen Bereich, so lange es unter 100° bleibt


----------



## RX480 (25. Januar 2019)

raiden87 schrieb:


> Servus, ich werf hier einfach mal die Frage ein. Hab ne Vega64 LC und hab in HWInfo gesehen, dass es dort einen GPU Hotspot Sensor gibt. Der war nach 1 Std Firestrike Stresstest bei 91c. Ist das nicht etwas viel? Alle anderen Sensoren sind im grünen Bereich.
> Außerdem hab ich noch ne grundlegende Frage zum Tunen der Vega. Ich hab gelesen, dass es sich grundsätzlich empfiehlt, die Vega zu undervolten und dann den Sweetspot zwischen Volt und Takt zu finden. Ich wäre jetzt so vorgegangen:
> 1. Mittels Unigine die niedrigste, stabilste Spannung @ Stockclocks (HBM/GPU) finden
> 2. HBM langsam erhöhen bis Stabilitätsprobleme auftreten, dann Spannung leicht erhöhen und wiederholen
> ...



Jo,
zuerst den HBM-Takt ausloten, weil mehr HBM-Takt die Shader besser auslastet.
Neustarten net vergessen und W10-Schnellstart deaktivieren.
In größeren Abständen nach 5x Settings ändern auch mal den PC ganz auschalten, weil Das den Takt nochmal um 5 MHz erhöhen kann= instabil.

HBM/Uncore-Spannung bei 950mV lassen. Das hat nichts mit der Spannung vom Speicher zu tun, eher Soc etc. .
Wenn Du net ganz so hoch hinaus willst reicht HBM-Takt 1080..1100 und PT (Leistungsbereich)= +20...50, je nachdem , Wo Du hin willst.
Da haste dann mehr Zeit für die GPU-Optimierung. (erstmal nur versuchen die Spannung bei Zustand 4+5+6+7 in 10er Schritten, später 5er zu reduzieren)
Da reicht auch erstmal Firestrike-Normal. Nur beim finalen Setting mehr und länger Stresstest.
Am Ende ist immer der Lüfter und die Gehäuselüftung entscheidend, was 24/7 tauglich ist.
1h Stresstest ist mehr als Gamen mit fps-Limit und Chill.

Mal als max. Bsp. Gedi vom 3dC, der volles Powerlimit fährt.(Fang vorsichtshalber mit 20MHz weniger an)
Wenn Du den Takt net schaffst, auf KEINEN Fall die Spannung erhöhen sondern nur den Takt senken.
Damit wird man schneller stabil.
Für so viel W sollte man sich Gedanken über einen 2.Lüfter direkt am Radi machen. Damit Push+Pull mehr Luft durchgeht.
Der Gehäuselüfter, der die Frischluft an die Stelle vom Radi liefert muss im Bios etc. hochgedreht werden.
Falls der keine große Leistung hat, ist ein Austausch sinnvoll.

Wenn Dir das max.Bsp. viel zu Laut und Warm ist, dann Alles mal 50MHz runter und die Spannung auch 50mV runter.
Mehr könnte man in aller Ruhe im UV-Thread besprechen.
AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 und RX Vega 56 Overclocking/Undervolting-Thread

Wichtig wäre zu wissen, Was für einen Moni Du hast! 
UHD ist schon Ende Fahnenstange. Für WQHD würde man ein viel sparsameres Setting nehmen können!(ala Ace)

Nachtrag:
Mal noch ein etwas moderateres Setting: Hier ist P7<1700 !(mit Tombraider als Bsp.)


----------



## sunyego (25. Januar 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Eigentlich reicht es dem keine Beachtung zu schenken, aber solchen dumbos muss man schonmal aufzeigen wo die Grenzen sind. Jede Wette der ist noch nicht volljährig und hat starke komplexe. Auch Hardware technisch wird der auch nix drauf haben, deshalb der Neid hier auf amd und unseren friedlichen Thread. Bei dem Umgang/Hilfe/unterstützung die wir hier leisten ist es auch kein Wunder das wir ab und an ein schwarzes Schaf auf unseren Thread hier aufmerksam machen.
> Also Jungs weiter wie bisher!




mach ruhig so weiter mit den beleidigungen, zeigt nur dein Niveau ! Alles reported ! 
Die mods werden sich sicherlich freuen. 


´


----------



## soda (25. Januar 2019)

@Freiheraus

Danke für deinen Beitrag.
In dem von dir gezeigten Bild ist WQHD eingestellt,ich spiele ja lediglich auf FULL HD.

Ich hab mal noch Bilder angehängt wegen Ram,CPU und GPU. 
Vielleicht findet ja jemand einen "Fehler"

Die Ram Riegel sind auf 2666Mhz eingestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 @Gurdi

Ich hatte zum Test HBCC aktiviert so wie du sagtest,Ergebnis war dass das Spiel noch wenigen Minuten abgestürzt ist,bzw. der Rechner ist komplett abgeschmiert.
Eine Verbesserung der FPS war auch nicht zu erkennen.

Ich hab dann nochmal die Grafikeinstellungen etwas angepasst d.h. runtergeschraubt und nun scheint es teilweise noch schlechter zu laufen als vorher 
Auf dem Bild sieht man wie jetzt die Vega teilweise am Limit läuft statt der CPU.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier auch noch ein kurzes Video wo man die FPS Schwankungen sieht je nachdem in welche Richtung man schaut auf der Map




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PdQFOh2ft4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kloanabua (25. Januar 2019)

Der neue Treiber hat endlich behoben das mein Bildschirm bei Windows Start schwarz bleibt.
Das war auch bei jedem Neustart so.
Hab den Bildschirm die letzte Zeit erst eingeschalten nach dem Windows gestartet war. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## soda (25. Januar 2019)

Sorry, mein ursprünglicher Post war fehlerhaft.

Ich denke es würde jeder begrüßen wenn es hier sachlich weiter um Vega Themen geht .

Grüße


----------



## Gurdi (25. Januar 2019)

soda schrieb:


> Sorry, mein ursprünglicher Post war fehlerhaft.
> 
> Ich denke es würde jeder begrüßen wenn es hier sachlich weiter um Vega Themen geht .
> 
> Grüße



Du bist halb schlicht im CPU Limit. Da wirst du nicht viel machen können denke ich.

Hab ich doch glatt Post 1000 verpennt hier


----------



## drstoecker (25. Januar 2019)

soda schrieb:


> @Freiheraus
> 
> Danke für deinen Beitrag.
> In dem von dir gezeigten Bild ist WQHD eingestellt,ich spiele ja lediglich auf FULL HD.
> ...


Welche cpu hast du? Läuft die Vega Stock?


----------



## soda (25. Januar 2019)

Die CPU steht ja auf dem einen Bild i7 6700K, die Vega läuft mit Undervolt Settings von Gurdi wobei ich auch schon andere Wattman Einstellungen getestet habe.


----------



## drstoecker (25. Januar 2019)

soda schrieb:


> Die CPU steht ja auf dem einen Bild i7 6700K, die Vega läuft mit Undervolt Settings von Gurdi wobei ich auch schon andere Wattman Einstellungen getestet habe.


Ah ok, wie läuft die Vega mit Standard Settings? Cpu schonmal Übertaktet auf 4,5ghz?


----------



## Downsampler (25. Januar 2019)

soda schrieb:


> Die CPU steht ja auf dem einen Bild i7 6700K, die Vega läuft mit Undervolt Settings von Gurdi wobei ich auch schon andere Wattman Einstellungen getestet habe.



Ja und was ist jetzt da das Problem? Es ruckelt nix, alles paletti. Die FPS Zahl ist doch total egal.


----------



## Gurdi (25. Januar 2019)

4 Kerne + HT werden einfach zu knapp sein in dem Spiel.


----------



## RX480 (25. Januar 2019)

Die spinnen, die Römer!(Russen)
ME min. i7-8700k für 1440p@High


----------



## soda (25. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Die spinnen, die Römer!(Russen)
> ME min. i7-8700k für 1440p@High



Auf was bezieht sich das jetzt?


----------



## RX480 (25. Januar 2019)

Metro Exodus (Singleplayergame mit fetten CPU-Anforderungen unter DX12=erstaunlich)
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Metro-Exodus-Spiel-61050/News/Systemanforderungen-1274063/

Sieht aber auch Geil aus!
YouTube

Sieht für mich so aus, als ob HT und SMT langsam abgeschafft werden. (beim Gaming)
Nur noch echte Cores zählen. War ja letztens bei FC5 auch so.


----------



## Freiheraus (25. Januar 2019)

soda schrieb:


> @Freiheraus
> 
> Danke für deinen Beitrag.
> In dem von dir gezeigten Bild ist WQHD eingestellt,ich spiele ja lediglich auf FULL HD.
> ...



Ob WQHD oder FHD ist hier eigentlich egal, denn wenn selbst in WQHD noch dermaßen krasse CPU-Limits (~50FPS@GTX 1080Ti) auftreten, zeigt das nur wie wichtig die CPU in Battle Royal Games alla PUBG, CoD:BO4 usw. ist. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass deine CPU auf 94-98% Auslastung kommt, das Spiel scheint ja alle 8 Threads voll auszulasten. Vielleicht bringst du den RAM auf 3000 oder 3200@CL16 oder CL17 mit 1,35V, ein Versuch wäre es wert. Deine Bilder kann man leider nicht sehen, probiere sie noch mal hochzuladen. 


Ich habe zwar einen CoD:BO4 Key von ASUS hier, allerdings habe ich meine Vega FE nicht mehr (und eine elend lahme DSL-Leitung). Aber wenn Gurdi oder jemand anderes das Game (das wohl auch noch VRAM zum Frühstück verpeist^^) testen will, kann ich den Code einlösen und den Account mit temporärem Passwort herausgeben.


----------



## RX480 (25. Januar 2019)

Soll uns Dein Avatar etwas sagen ?
FE weg und neuer A.

Da kommt wohl etwas mit VII auf Dich zu?


----------



## Freiheraus (25. Januar 2019)

Gut kombiniert^^


----------



## wandl13 (25. Januar 2019)

Hey Leute, 
habe heute von AMD Rewards die Mail bekommen das RE 2 zum Download verfügbar ist.
Auf der Seite soll nun mein AMD Konto mit dem Steam Konto verknüpft. 

Ich würde die 3 Spiele dies zur Vega dazugab aber gerne verkaufen da sie mich nicht interessieren. 

Wie stellt man das am besten an da es anscheinend keine Codes gibt, sondern die Konten miteinander verknüpft werden.


----------



## Gurdi (25. Januar 2019)

Entweder bietest du die aktivierung auf dem Steamkonto des Käufers an oder aber du verkaufst das ganze Paket in einem.


----------



## sunyego (25. Januar 2019)

soda schrieb:


> Die CPU steht ja auf dem einen Bild i7 6700K, die Vega läuft mit Undervolt Settings von Gurdi wobei ich auch schon andere Wattman Einstellungen getestet habe.



Ich habe mir dein Video mal angesehen ! Das ist so eine typische Drawcall-lastige szene.  Es liegt zu 100% am overhead ! Das ist der grund warum du diese starken FPS-schwankungen hast und den unterschied zur GTX1060 kaum bemerkst.

Ich habe mal den Ryzen5 1600X als beispiel genommen (Bild 1 und 2) und das ist sicherlich keine Wost-Case (BO4)


PS: sollte mich hier jemand wieder provozieren bzw. beleidigen wird er direkt gemeldet also überlegt es euch gut.


----------



## Gurdi (25. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Metro Exodus (Singleplayergame mit fetten CPU-Anforderungen unter DX12=erstaunlich)
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Metro-Exodus-Spiel-61050/News/Systemanforderungen-1274063/
> 
> Sieht aber auch Geil aus!
> ...



Ja ab diesen Jahr ist Essig mit 4 Kernen + HT.


----------



## wandl13 (25. Januar 2019)

Also kann ich mehrere Steam Konten mit meinem AMD Konto verknüpfen?


----------



## Gurdi (25. Januar 2019)

wandl13 schrieb:


> Also kann ich mehrere Steam Konten mit meinem AMD Konto verknüpfen?



Gute Frage, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## wandl13 (25. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Gute Frage, weiß ich nicht.



Das ist nämlich die entscheidende Frage ^^


----------



## Freiheraus (25. Januar 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> Ich habe mir dein Video mal angesehen ! Das ist so eine typische Drawcall-lastige szene.  Es liegt zu 100% am overhead ! Das ist der grund warum du diese starken FPS-schwankungen hast und den unterschied zur GTX1060 kaum bemerkst.
> 
> Ich habe mal den Ryzen5 1600X als beispiel genommen (Bild 1 und 2) und das ist sicherlich keine Wost-Case (BO4)



Und warum nimmst du den Ryzen 5 1600X statt den i7 7700K (der quasi seinem i7 6700K entspricht)? Vega etwa zu schnell (abgesehen davon, dass das Ganze bei GameGPU nur interpolierter Unsinn ist)?

Call of Duty: Black Ops 4 тест GPU/CPU | Action / FPS / TPS | Тест GPU




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Es ist wirklich traurig, dass du selbst vorgespielte Hilfe als Mittel für deine persönliche Agenda missbrauchst.


----------



## sunyego (25. Januar 2019)

dann nehmen wir doch den Core I7-6700K (4,4GHz)!  

YouTube 

same CPU, same engine, same problems !


----------



## Dudelll (25. Januar 2019)

wandl13 schrieb:


> Also kann ich mehrere Steam Konten mit meinem AMD Konto verknüpfen?



Hm zumindest bei Division sollte das auch über Uplay und ohne steam gehen, das sollte also auf verschiedenen Konten möglich sein. Bei dmc weiß ich's nicht, denke aber das man jedes Spiel mit nem anderen Konto verküpfen können wird.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Januar 2019)

hier mal 4ghz und 4,5ghz

das komische ist das 4,5ghz langsamer ist 

die Karte Taktet wild von 1100bis 1550 wild hin und her...der HBM auch zwischen 800 und 1050mhz


18:52 Uhr ist 4Ghz


----------



## RX480 (25. Januar 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> die Karte Taktet wild von 1100bis 1550 wild hin und her...der HBM auch zwischen 800 und 1050mhz



Wenn Das nur in einem Spiel ist, kann man auch mal HBM-P3 zum Minimalstatus machen. (Zustand Oben +Übernehmen)
Nach Beenden des Spiels  wieder den Zustand 0 auf Min setzen+Übernehmen.
Jeweils kein Neustart erforderlich.

Im UV-Thread kannste bitte mal Dein Setting posten, da schauen wir die Verknüpfung vom HBM an.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (25. Januar 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> dann nehmen wir doch den Core I7-6700K (4,4GHz)!
> 
> YouTube
> 
> same CPU, same engine, same problems !



Guck mal: Ein Test von einer deutschen Seite. Oh Warte die AMD-Karten sind gar nicht so Übel. Und dein Video bezieht sich auf eine RX 480 und nicht auf eine Vega. Bleib bitte mit diesen komischen osteuropäischen Seiten weg. Der Einzige der hier momentan nervt, bist nämlich du! Kannst mich ruhig melden wenn du sonst nix zu tun hast. 
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Call-...586/Specials/Blackout-Technik-Test-1267404/2/
COD Black Ops 4 mit Battle-Royale-Benchmarks (Seite 2) - ComputerBase


----------



## gaussmath (25. Januar 2019)

Wird man die Radeon VII bei SAPPHIRE direkt bestellen können? SAPPHIRE Technology


----------



## AndyF84 (25. Januar 2019)

Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich das Thema mal angeschnitten, aber jetzt ist es wieder präsent. Die Spannung ist nach dem Neustart manchmal konstant bei 0.9 mv. Kennt das Phänomen wer?


----------



## openSUSE (25. Januar 2019)

soda schrieb:


> Hier auch noch ein kurzes Video wo man die FPS Schwankungen sieht je nachdem in welche Richtung man schaut auf der Map


Dies FPS Schwankungen hast/hättest du auch bei Nvidia, selbst mit leicht besserer CPU.

Black Ops 4 Blackout (Ultra) | GTX 1070 + i7 7700K [1080p 60fps]
YouTube

Schau dir das Video wirklich an, denn wenn es ein AMD "CPU Limit" Problem sein soll, dann ist es bei Nvidia ein "CPU Limit" Treiber Desaster.


----------



## RX480 (25. Januar 2019)

Jo,
kein Grund zur Sorge. 0,9V kommen bei mir auch manchmal vor.
Ab und an nach dem Spielen gehts net gleich zurück.

HBM-P2 = GPU-P1 in der Spannung mit 0,9V bei mir.
Seit ich HBM-P3 = GPU-P2 gesetzt habe anscheinend net mehr so häufig.
(geht mit der 56 leichter; bei ner 64 müsste Alles 50mV höher)

Hat auch den Vorteil, das ich ältere Games mit GPU-P2 als Minimalstatus spielen kann.


----------



## sunyego (25. Januar 2019)

Overhead

YouTube

..wie ist es zu erklären das GTX1060 doppelt so viele Frames liefert wie RTX480 und auch hier kommt ein 6700K zum einsatz ? 
Das es in  CODBO4  deutlich kritischere szenen gibt ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche, deswegen brechen AMD karten so ein.

Lightning-Designer@ 
Das es auf einer RX480 läuft muss du mir nicht erzählen.  ! Die uralte 980Ti und RX56 erreichen 60FPS in WHQD (Bild1-3), besonders anspruchsvoll ist das Spiel  nicht.

Ich spreche allerdings von Worst-Case szenarios ala YouTube


----------



## EyRaptor (25. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit nem Bild von Deinem Sys. Bisher hattest Du nur die Komponenten gepostet.
> Wir würden gern mal sehen wie es Innen jetzt ausschaut.



Ok, ist erledigt -> AMD RX VEGA Laberthread
Hab die Karte jetzt richtig eingebaut und Bilder gemacht.
(warum werden die Bilder manchmal gedreht?)


Bin auch mal gespannt, ob das wegfallen des Riser Kabels etwas an meinen Scores ändert.
Hab das ganz ehrlich absolut nicht in Betracht gezogen


----------



## RX480 (25. Januar 2019)

@Raptor 
Bin mal gespannt, Was jetzt raus kommt.


----------



## RX480 (25. Januar 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> Overhead



Ich mache Dir einen Vorschlag:

Bitte lagere Deine Ideen in einen geeigneten Thread aus.
Falls Dir das zu viel Mühe ist, kannst Du Dich in existierenden Threads mit Gleichgesinnten austauschen.
AMD und die bescheidene Performance im DX11 CPU Limit

Hier im Thread richten wir den Blick nach vorn und net zurück.


----------



## drstoecker (25. Januar 2019)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Und warum nimmst du den Ryzen 5 1600X statt den i7 7700K (der quasi seinem i7 6700K entspricht)? Vega etwa zu schnell (abgesehen davon, dass das Ganze bei GameGPU nur interpolierter Unsinn ist)?
> 
> Call of Duty: Black Ops 4 тест GPU/CPU | Action / FPS / TPS | Тест GPU
> 
> ...


Einfach ignorieren!


Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Guck mal: Ein Test von einer deutschen Seite. Oh Warte die AMD-Karten sind gar nicht so Übel. Und dein Video bezieht sich auf eine RX 480 und nicht auf eine Vega. Bleib bitte mit diesen komischen osteuropäischen Seiten weg. Der Einzige der hier momentan nervt, bist nämlich du! Kannst mich ruhig melden wenn du sonst nix zu tun hast.
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Call-...586/Specials/Blackout-Technik-Test-1267404/2/
> COD Black Ops 4 mit Battle-Royale-Benchmarks (Seite 2) - ComputerBase


Bitte ignorieren dann sind wir den schneller los als du gucken kannst! Einfach komplett ausblenden! Der muss schon ziemlich verliebt sein in den einen oder anderen @te hier ansonsten würde der sich hier nicht so wohl fühlen und immer wieder angekrochen kommen. 


RX480 schrieb:


> Ich mache Dir einen Vorschlag:
> 
> Bitte lagere Deine Ideen in einen geeigenten Thread aus.
> Falls Dir das zu viel Mühe ist, kannst Du Dich in existierenden Threads mit Gleichgesinnten austauschen.
> ...


Einfach ausblenden! Der Vega Thread ist bestimmt seine Bestimmung!


----------



## RX480 (25. Januar 2019)

Mal noch kurz, Was ist der Blick nach Vorn:

Vorn sind lowLevelApis, die dank RT jetzt auch von NV mit angeschoben werden.
Das wird einigen Usern mit schwächeren CPU´s helfen.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Januar 2019)

Ja, Turing liegt DX12 besser als Pascal, das hat aber nix mit RT zu tun.


----------



## King_Kolrabi (25. Januar 2019)

Ich frage mich ja warum dieser Pappnase überhaupt noch geantwortet wird.
Lasst ihn doch verhungern!
Herrschaftszeiten...

OT: als durchaus glücklicher Besitzer einer gut laufenden LC benötige ich eigentlich keine Aufrüstung, aaber...
die 16 Gig der R VII triggern mich schon!
Befinden sich hier noch andere Forumsteilnehmer in ähnlichen Stimmungsschwankungen?


----------



## RX480 (26. Januar 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ja, Turing liegt DX12 besser als Pascal, das hat aber nix mit RT zu tun.



Denke mal, um RT nutzen zu können braucht es DX12 oder Vulkan.
Siehe ME 2 und BF V.
oder Port Royal

Glaube nicht, das RT ohne DX12/Vulkan irgendwo in Games kommt. Bei Anthem erklärt:
DLSS Won't Be Available in EA's Anthem at Launch - Ray Tracing "Could be Added Later" | OC3D News

Der nette Nebeneffekt: Diese Games sind mit Vega ohne RT dann gut spielbar.
Mir reicht HDR 600 fürs Erste.


----------



## Zwock7420 (26. Januar 2019)

King_Kolrabi schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja warum dieser Pappnase überhaupt noch geantwortet wird.
> Lasst ihn doch verhungern!
> Herrschaftszeiten...
> 
> ...



Hier... ich hab meine Referenz unter Wasser und eigentlich keinen Stress, aber 7nm... 16GB... 1TB/s... es reizt einfach zu sehr...


----------



## Freiheraus (26. Januar 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Einfach ignorieren!



Bin grundsätzlich der selben Meinung wie du  Allerdings verwirrt er hier möglicherweise tatsächlich User die Rat oder Hilfe suchen. Da ist es denke ich gerechtfertigt wenn man sunyego mit seinen eigenen "Mittel" kurz entlarvt, damit das jeder einordnen kann. 



King_Kolrabi schrieb:


> OT: als durchaus glücklicher Besitzer einer gut laufenden LC benötige ich eigentlich keine Aufrüstung, aaber...
> die 16 Gig der R VII triggern mich schon!
> Befinden sich hier noch andere Forumsteilnehmer in ähnlichen Stimmungsschwankungen?



Ganz ehrlich? Ich glaube ja, dass die 16GB der Radeon VII manche RTX (2080) Befürworter mit Abstand am stärksten triggern... so heftig schwärmen können wir gar nicht, wie die kotzen möchten^^


----------



## Sysnet (26. Januar 2019)

soda schrieb:


> danke schonmal für eure Antworten:
> kann erst heute abend alles genau nachsehen
> 
> @gurdi
> ...



Hallo,

auch die Treiber jedes Mal richtig entfernt im abgesicherten Modus u.s.w. ? Bei Problemen kann ich da noch DDU empfehlen. Sorry falls das schon jemand vorgeschlagen hat, habe nur ein paar Seiten zurück gelesen und nicht den ganzen Thread. Jedoch gibt es da doch _imho_ häufiger Probleme als einige denken.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Januar 2019)

King_Kolrabi schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja warum dieser Pappnase überhaupt noch geantwortet wird.
> Lasst ihn doch verhungern!
> Herrschaftszeiten...
> 
> ...



"Hand heb"

@Raptor: Der Bronzeschimmer gefällt mir gut bei deinem Gehäuse.


----------



## EyRaptor (26. Januar 2019)

Auch Hand heb ^^

Bei neuem spannenden hightech Spielzeug ist das "nein sagen" irgendwie recht schwierig.
Was man da alles tweaken und optimieren können wird


----------



## gaussmath (26. Januar 2019)

Ich bin heiß wie Frittenfett auf die Seven. Endlich mal FP64 Power im Mainstream und dann noch diese Bandbreite. You gonna love this one.


----------



## RX480 (26. Januar 2019)

Anthem wird wohl ganz schön Reinhauen; aus dem Web:
YouTube

ne gut eingestellte LC mit moderatem Verbrauch in 1440p 
HBM-Takt ist etwas niedrig, aber den eff. GPU-Takt muss man erst mal mit den W schaffen.


----------



## Elistaer (26. Januar 2019)

King_Kolrabi schrieb:


> OT: als durchaus glücklicher Besitzer einer gut laufenden LC benötige ich eigentlich keine Aufrüstung, aaber...
> die 16 Gig der R VII triggern mich schon!
> Befinden sich hier noch andere Forumsteilnehmer in ähnlichen Stimmungsschwankungen?



Ich muss die GTX 960 los werden und da die Vega mich seit start triggert gibt es doch keine bessere nachricht als die R VII. 



Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (26. Januar 2019)

Mein Benchmark trieb greift auch um sich, auch reizen die Bandbreite und der Speicherausbau weil man die Karte dann getrost ein paar Jahre im Rechner lassen kann.
Bin aber noch unentschlossen, ich brauch eigentlich keine weitere Leistung.


----------



## Downsampler (26. Januar 2019)

AMD braucht mehr HBM Produkte. Nvidia kann sich ja mit dem gammeligen GDDR Krams abgeben.


----------



## drstoecker (26. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mein Benchmark trieb greift auch um sich, auch reizen die Bandbreite und der Speicherausbau weil man die Karte dann getrost ein paar Jahre im Rechner lassen kann.
> Bin aber noch unentschlossen, ich brauch eigentlich keine weitere Leistung.



“...ein paar Jahre im Rechner lassen“ aber nicht wir hier! Wir kaufen keine Hardware die uns reicht, wir kaufen neue Hardware weil wir geil auf neues sind!


----------



## drstoecker (26. Januar 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> AMD braucht mehr HBM Produkte. Nvidia kann sich ja mit dem gammeligen GDDR Krams abgeben.


NVIDIA nutzt für die workstation Grafikkarten auch HBM Speicher.


----------



## Elistaer (26. Januar 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> “...ein paar Jahre im Rechner lassen“ aber nicht wir hier! Wir kaufen keine Hardware die uns reicht, wir kaufen neue Hardware weil wir geil auf neues sind!


Ich habe gestern meinen Rechner mal auf Stock gestellt und mein angelsimulator angeworfen lustig ist die gpu auf 1450 MHz und CPU noch nicht mal 3.0 GHz aber 2.8 GHz all core. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## arthur95 (26. Januar 2019)

Hallo hier alle!

Weiß wer was bei den Refernzkarten der Vega 64 die maximale Lüfterdrehzahl ist?
Habe nämlich ein Problem (ist ein eigener Thread: Vega 64 Air MAX 700mhz)

Vega 64 Air. NUR 700MHZ MAX TAKT


Habe eine gebrauchte Vega 64 gekauft die extremes Temp. Throtteling macht, auch die 2te die der verkäufer hat auch. Obwohl nie aufgeschraubt oder dergleichen!

Beide Karten können nicht ansatzweise den Refernztakt halten bei Werkseinstellungen (Non OC non Unteervol, alles auto)


----------



## Freiheraus (26. Januar 2019)

Schade, dass sich kein Magazin dazu "herablässt" Resident Evil 2 Remake zu benchen, absolut niemand der üblichen Verdächtigen (CB, PCGH, Gamestar, GameGPU, Guru3D, Techspot, TechpowerUp...). Ist der GeForce Game Ready-Treiber noch nicht fertig oder saß die GeForce-Blamage bei Resident Evil 7 so tief? Wahrscheinlich keine Zeit gefunden.


----------



## gaussmath (26. Januar 2019)

@Freiheraus: Kommt vielleicht noch?! Das Spiel scheint jedenfalls sehr gut anzukommen bei den Gamern.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Januar 2019)

Raff hatte irgendwo schon entsprechendes angekündigt.


----------



## Rallyesport (26. Januar 2019)

arthur95 schrieb:


> Hallo hier alle!
> 
> Weiß wer was bei den Refernzkarten der Vega 64 die maximale Lüfterdrehzahl ist?
> Habe nämlich ein Problem (ist ein eigener Thread: Vega 64 Air MAX 700mhz)
> ...



Woher weist du das die nie offen war? Sieht man meiner auch nicht an, das weiss nur ich.


----------



## arthur95 (26. Januar 2019)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Woher weist du das die nie offen war? Sieht man meiner auch nicht an, das weiss nur ich.



Weil man das an den Schrauben sieht (Und die sind sowas von jungfräulich)  und auch ein Sticker in der Nähe einer Schraube ist, und der ist ebenfalls unbeschädigt !

Aber wissen tue ich es nicht, aber es wäre schon sehr unwahrscheinlich mMn!


----------



## Rolk (26. Januar 2019)

Wegen einem Resident Evil 2 Techniktest wird vermutlich keiner das Wochenende durchmachen wollen. Vorm eigentlichen Test muss ja auch noch eine Benchszene gefunden werden und danach wird es zeitlich zu knapp gewesen sein. Ich denke/hoffe da kommt am Montag noch ein Test.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Januar 2019)

Raff hat schon gesagt das Phil dran ist, kommt bestimmt Montag Nachmittag oder Dienstag.


----------



## Rallyesport (26. Januar 2019)

arthur95 schrieb:


> Weil man das an den Schrauben sieht (Und die sind sowas von jungfräulich)  und auch ein Sticker in der Nähe einer Schraube ist, und der ist ebenfalls unbeschädigt !
> 
> Aber wissen tue ich es nicht, aber es wäre schon sehr unwahrscheinlich mMn!


Bei mir sind auch die schrauben unbeschädigt und der sticker gehört auf die schraube, nicht irgendwo in der nähe


----------



## Oi!Olli (26. Januar 2019)

Mal was anderes. Hat schon wer die Spiele aus dem Bundle aktiviert? Und wie es mir den Spielen, die erst noch raus kommen?


----------



## AndyF84 (26. Januar 2019)

Hab aber auch voll Bock re zu testen. Meine Frau steht allerdings auf das Game und hätte gerne dass ich es auf der PS4 zock


----------



## Gurdi (26. Januar 2019)

AndyF84 schrieb:


> Hab aber auch voll Bock re zu testen. Meine Frau steht allerdings auf das Game und hätte gerne dass ich es auf der PS4 zock ����



Stream doch via AMD Link.


----------



## AndyF84 (26. Januar 2019)

@olli   Ja, damals gar cry 5. Wollte es verkaufen aber geht nicht, wie schon beschrieben. Du bekommst nen Code um dich auf der offiziellen Seite von AMD zu registrieren. Dieser wird dann verknüpft mit deinem Account des Spiels. Das funzt i.d.r. bereits vor Release des Games


----------



## AndyF84 (26. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Stream doch via AMD Link.



Bin eigtl nicht ganz auf den Kopf gefallen im Bereich der Technik und Software, aber das kenne ich nicht. Shame on me. Werd mich Mal schlau machen... Vom PC auf PS4 streamen?


----------



## wandl13 (26. Januar 2019)

Hallo,

meine Vega hält bei Battlefield 4 nicht den Takt, was zu Microrucklern im Spiel führt. 
Hate jemand eine Idee was man da machen kann?


----------



## AndyF84 (26. Januar 2019)

wandl13 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> meine Vega hält bei Battlefield 4 nicht den Takt, was zu Microrucklern im Spiel führt.
> Hate jemand eine Idee was man da machen kann?



Paar mehr Bilder wären gut. Man sieht nett wirklich was an deinen einstellungen. Hast du übertaktet?


----------



## Oi!Olli (26. Januar 2019)

AndyF84 schrieb:


> @olli   Ja, damals gar cry 5. Wollte es verkaufen aber geht nicht, wie schon beschrieben. Du bekommst nen Code um dich auf der offiziellen Seite von AMD zu registrieren. Dieser wird dann verknüpft mit deinem Account des Spiels. Das funzt i.d.r. bereits vor Release des Games


Danke. Ach verkaufen geht schon musst nur die aaccountdaten teilen.


----------



## wandl13 (26. Januar 2019)

AndyF84 schrieb:


> Paar mehr Bilder wären gut. Man sieht nett wirklich was an deinen einstellungen. Hast du übertaktet?



Ja habe Undervolted.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Januar 2019)

AndyF84 schrieb:


> Bin eigtl nicht ganz auf den Kopf gefallen im Bereich der Technik und Software, aber das kenne ich nicht. Shame on me. Werd mich Mal schlau machen... Vom PC auf PS4 streamen?



Vom PC an den Fernseher.


----------



## Elistaer (26. Januar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @Freiheraus: Kommt vielleicht noch?! Das Spiel scheint jedenfalls sehr gut anzukommen bei den Gamern.


Die Demo war genial, ich bin doch glatt auf den Herring hereingefallen. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (26. Januar 2019)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Woher weist du das die nie offen war? Sieht man meiner auch nicht an, das weiss nur ich.


Gurdi und ich aber auch!


arthur95 schrieb:


> Weil man das an den Schrauben sieht (Und die sind sowas von jungfräulich)  und auch ein Sticker in der Nähe einer Schraube ist, und der ist ebenfalls unbeschädigt !
> 
> Aber wissen tue ich es nicht, aber es wäre schon sehr unwahrscheinlich mMn!


Im Grunde hast du schon recht aber es gibt Möglichkeiten das Siegel unbeschädigt zu entfernen und wieder drauf zu machen.


----------



## AndyF84 (26. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Vom PC an den Fernseher.



Ahok. Hab keinen smarten TV. Danke für den tipp


----------



## Olstyle (26. Januar 2019)

Also wenn du es über Steam streamst kann jedes Windows oder Android Gerät Empfänger sein. So du irgendwas in die Richtung hast was einen HDMI-Anschluss besitzt kann es los gehen.


----------



## drstoecker (27. Januar 2019)

so jungs hatte leider recht mit der riser karte, die ist defekt. hab die karte mal testweise direkt aufs board gesteckt und da läufts problemlos. werde die riser karte im laufe des tages noch auf nem anderen board/karte testen. 
hab hier noch ein paar videos von bfv mit meiner strix, das ganze system läuft noch stock solange es nicht fertig gestellt ist, die temps sind aber schonmal hervorragend!

Auflösung 4K




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vMmYBaY28_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Auflösung WQHD




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8nBBtnf6Rvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Auflösung FullHD




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vHm1vNd8_KQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


temps hwinfo zeitraum über 1h



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Januar 2019)

Boh HotSpot 51 degree, ein Traum.


----------



## RX480 (27. Januar 2019)

Jo,
da möchte doch Jeder mal zum Doc in die Beauty-Klinik.


btw.
Post #10014 zu LC-Settings mit einem zusätzlichem Bsp. ergänzt.
Damit hat man dort Hoch + Mittel.
Niedrig wäre Ace.


----------



## raiden87 (27. Januar 2019)

Also ich hab die Tage mal mit testen verbracht und bin in P7 auf 1742MHz bei 1075mV, mit +10% PL.
Die Temps sind grauenhaft....
Ich kann es mir eig nur so erklären, dass die Lüftung im Gehäuse nicht ausreicht. Ursprünglich hatte ich den Lüfter am Radi von außen Frischluft ziehen lassen. Da ich ihn aber in der Gehäusefront installieren muss, bläst er heiße Luft auf die Vega, was ich anfangs als nicht optimal erachtet habe. Danach habe ich den Lüfter wieder nach außen pushen lassen, was aber nicht wirklich was geändert hat. Danach habe ich den hinteren Gehäuselüfter reinsaugen lassen um einen Luftstrom zu erzeugen. Wieder kaum Veränderung. Als letztes blieb mir die oberen drei Lüfter von Gehäuse -> außen in außen -> Gehäuse zu ändern. Auch hier sitzt wieder ein 360er Radi davor und bläst warme Luft auf die Graka. Keine Änderung der Temp....
Die Temps sind nach 2 Runs Superposition und ein bisschen RE2.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drstoecker (27. Januar 2019)

raiden87 schrieb:


> Also ich hab die Tage mal mit testen verbracht und bin in P7 auf 1742MHz bei 1075mV, mit +10% PL.
> Die Temps sind grauenhaft....
> Ich kann es mir eig nur so erklären, dass die Lüftung im Gehäuse nicht ausreicht. Ursprünglich hatte ich den Lüfter am Radi von außen Frischluft ziehen lassen. Da ich ihn aber in der Gehäusefront installieren muss, bläst er heiße Luft auf die Vega, was ich anfangs als nicht optimal erachtet habe. Danach habe ich den Lüfter wieder nach außen pushen lassen, was aber nicht wirklich was geändert hat. Danach habe ich den hinteren Gehäuselüfter reinsaugen lassen um einen Luftstrom zu erzeugen. Wieder kaum Veränderung. Als letztes blieb mir die oberen drei Lüfter von Gehäuse -> außen in außen -> Gehäuse zu ändern. Auch hier sitzt wieder ein 360er Radi davor und bläst warme Luft auf die Graka. Keine Änderung der Temp....
> Die Temps sind nach 2 Runs Superposition und ein bisschen RE2.
> ...



Vega+cpu @water? Welche Radis? Gehäuse? Lüfter?
mach mal ein Foto/s vom inneren des System.


----------



## RX480 (27. Januar 2019)

raiden87 schrieb:


> Also ich hab die Tage mal mit testen verbracht und bin in P7 auf 1742MHz bei 1075mV, mit +10% PL.
> Die Temps sind grauenhaft....



Der 120er Radi ist zu klein für 286W.
Daher ist Push+Pull bereits mit 260W vernünftig. Damit funzt auch von Innen nach Aussen.
Falls Du net einen 140er davor bekommst Innen, brauchst Du evtl. längere Schrauben etc. ,
In dem Bsp. bläst der 200er Top Frischluft rein.
Bis Dahin würde ich mal ein niedriges Setting nehmen. Ist gerade von ner sehr guten 64 Nitro, passt aber ganz gut.
Oder bei dargo schauen:
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Vega - Undervolting


----------



## wandl13 (27. Januar 2019)

Hallo, habe immer noch das Problem mit den Mikrorucklern.
Die Vega kann den Memory Clock nicht halten, siehe Fotos. 
Jemand eine Idee was ich ändern muss?


----------



## raiden87 (27. Januar 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Vega+cpu @water? Welche Radis? Gehäuse? Lüfter?
> mach mal ein Foto/s vom inneren des System.



Gehäuse ist FD Define S2, Radi oben ist AC NexXxus 360 X-Flow mit 3cm. Lüfter sind Enermax RGB 140er. Die hatten von den RGB Dingern noch die besten Werte bei Druck und Airflow (in nem noch bezahlbaren Bereich).

CPU wird von nem EKWB Monoblock für das Taichi gekühlt.

Fotos mache ich nachher, bin grad unterwegs.

Ich dachte das die V64 LC Kühlung richtig gut ist und man noch viel Spielraum bei den Temps hat. Dh das Powerlimit zu erhöhen bringt eig gar nix, weil die Karte zu heiß läuft. Ich zocke mit nem 144Hz FHD Monitor und hatte als Ziel relativ nahe an 144 Fps zu kommen, auch in neueren Spielen.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (27. Januar 2019)

wandl13 schrieb:


> Hallo, habe immer noch das Problem mit den Mikrorucklern.
> Die Vega kann den Memory Clock nicht halten, siehe Fotos.
> Jemand eine Idee was ich ändern muss?



Was hast du denn für eine CPU? Und auf welchem Takt läuft die? Für mich sieht das so aus, als würde sich die Vega langweilen und taktet deshalb runter.


----------



## RX480 (27. Januar 2019)

wandl13 schrieb:


> Die Vega kann den Memory Clock nicht halten, siehe Fotos.
> Jemand eine Idee was ich ändern muss?



Man kann die Zuordnung der HBM-States zu den GPU-States anpassen.
HBM-P3 = 960mV (Takt vorsichtshalber auf 1050 und dann langsam hochtesten)

GPU
P1=950mV = HBM-P2
P2= 960mV = HBM-P3
P3= 962mV
P4= 964mV
P5= 970mV Takt = 1492
P6= 981mV Takt = 1532..1552 austesten
P7 = 1025mV Takt = 1592,,,1622 austesten


----------



## wandl13 (27. Januar 2019)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für eine CPU? Und auf welchem Takt läuft die? Für mich sieht das so aus, als würde sich die Vega langweilen und taktet deshalb runter.



Habe nen i7-7700K auf 4.6 Ghz.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Januar 2019)

Würde auch sagen das liegt an der HBM Verknüpfung in Verbindung mit zu geringen Power Limit.


----------



## wandl13 (27. Januar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Man kann die Zuordnung der HBM-States zu den GPU-States anpassen.
> HBM-P3 = 960mV (Takt vorsichtshalber auf 1050 und dann langsam hochtesten)
> 
> GPU
> ...



Hier habe ich deine Settings übernommen, der Memory Clock passt, aber der Takt wird trotzdem nicht gehalten und es kommt zu Mikrorucklern.

Bei PUBG zB gibts dieses Problem mit den Settings nicht.


----------



## RX480 (27. Januar 2019)

wandl13 schrieb:


> Hier habe ich deine Settings übernommen, der Memory Clock passt, aber der Takt wird trotzdem nicht gehalten und es kommt zu Mikrorucklern.
> Bei PUBG zB gibts dieses Problem mit den Settings nicht.



Hast Du auch das Powerlimit = Leistungsbereich voll aufgedreht ? (+50)
Was ist Das für ein Spiel? Falls Du im DrawcallLimit bist, solltest Du die Sichtweite und Objekte eine Stufe runternehmen.
Ansonsten bitte das Fps-Limit knapp unter die avg.Fps setzen, das sollte das Streamen verbessern.
(findest Du im Wattman unter Globale Einstellungen)

edit:
Ansonsten natürlich HBCC = on, auf den kleinsten Wert 11Gb. Und Vsync = off.
Falls es tatsächlich am Streamen liegt.
Manchmal ist auch der Fehler im Game oder bei Steam.
Ausserdem scheinen seit W10-1809 eh bei Vielen die Ruckler zuzunehmen (NV+AMD).

edit2:
Und das Tool ausprobieren(hatte ich schon mal eher gepostet)
Intelligent standby list cleaner (ISLC) v1.0.1.0 Released - Wagnardsoft Forum


----------



## AndyF84 (27. Januar 2019)

Hab AMD Link Mal am Handy getestet, bin allerdings nicht sehr überzeugt. Es kommt in unregelmäßigen Abständen zu kürzen Hänger und Bildverzerrungen. Kann das jemand bestätigen


----------



## Gurdi (27. Januar 2019)

AndyF84 schrieb:


> Hab AMD Link Mal am Handy getestet, bin allerdings nicht sehr überzeugt. Es kommt in unregelmäßigen Abständen zu kürzen Hänger und Bildverzerrungen. Kann das jemand bestätigen



Konnte es noch nicht testen leider, bin aber an erfahrungen interessiert. Die Funktion wäre sehr interessant in Verbindung mit einer Occulus Go.


----------



## AndyF84 (27. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Konnte es noch nicht testen leider, bin aber an erfahrungen interessiert. Die Funktion wäre sehr interessant in Verbindung mit einer Occulus Go.



Wie gesagt, war nicht so der Hit. Vor allem war es nur ein video. Übertragungsrate auf Mittel und nur 30fps. Ich weiß dass das im Film egal ist war nur zum testen. Bei höheren Einstellungen bzw Übertragungsraten waren die Hänger noch schlimmer. Mein WLAN ist gut und stabil daher würde ich das Mal ausschließen. Vll habe ich etwas falsches eingestellt. Schaue die kommende Woche nochmal. Würde mir nämlich schon gerne einen Android Stick besorgen um Resident evil auf der Glotze zocken zu können


----------



## Elistaer (28. Januar 2019)

AndyF84 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, war nicht so der Hit. Vor allem war es nur ein video. Übertragungsrate auf Mittel und nur 30fps. Ich weiß dass das im Film egal ist war nur zum testen. Bei höheren Einstellungen bzw Übertragungsraten waren die Hänger noch schlimmer. Mein WLAN ist gut und stabil daher würde ich das Mal ausschließen. Vll habe ich etwas falsches eingestellt. Schaue die kommende Woche nochmal. Würde mir nämlich schon gerne einen Android Stick besorgen um Resident evil auf der Glotze zocken zu können


Wie viele Geräte im Gehäuse hängen den alles im W-LAN?

Das hat ein maßgeblichen Einfluss auf die Qualität dazu kommt das nur 2.4 GHz auf bis zu 100m Reichweite kommen kann ohne Hindernisse zwischen Empfänger und Sender.

W-LAN im 5Ghz Netz reicht eine Ziegel Mauer und nach 5m ist Schluß

Das Problem 2.4 GHz max 300mb/s bei 5 GHz sind es 1 GB/s. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## AndyF84 (28. Januar 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Wie viele Geräte im Gehäuse hängen den alles im W-LAN?
> 
> Das hat ein maßgeblichen Einfluss auf die Qualität dazu kommt das nur 2.4 GHz auf bis zu 100m Reichweite kommen kann ohne Hindernisse zwischen Empfänger und Sender.
> 
> ...



War zu dem Zeitpunkt tatsächlich nur mein Handy. Router stand 1 Meter daneben...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (28. Januar 2019)

obs heut unboxing Videos zu VII gibt?

Edit: achne, kommt ja erst an nem Do. raus xD


----------



## Dremor (28. Januar 2019)

Moin, so die Herren Experten. Letzte Woche habe ich ja etwas "zögerlich" auf die 56er im Mindstar reagiert und die Chance verpasst. 
Nu gibt es jetzt seit heute die Vega 56 Red Devil im Mindstar und ich habe vor zuzuschlagen. 
Gibt es irgendwelche Fallstricke oder andere Dinge die es bei der Red Devil zu beachten gäbe ? 

Grüße


----------



## drstoecker (28. Januar 2019)

Dremor schrieb:


> Moin, so die Herren Experten. Letzte Woche habe ich ja etwas "zögerlich" auf die 56er im Mindstar reagiert und die Chance verpasst.
> Nu gibt es jetzt seit heute die Vega 56 Red Devil im Mindstar und ich habe vor zuzuschlagen.
> Gibt es irgendwelche Fallstricke oder andere Dinge die es bei der Red Devil zu beachten gäbe ?
> 
> Grüße


Ein vernünftiges Netzteil sollte vorhanden sein!


----------



## Dremor (28. Januar 2019)

Ajo, das is klar. Die Netzteil/Strom "Problematik" ist mir bekannt. 
Mir ging es eher um so Sachen wie ..... ka ...Lüfter taugen was, Flash "einfach" möglich etc. 

Aktuelles System ist ein 1230v3, 16Gb Ballistix Sport, 600W Straight Power 10 80+. 

Grüße


----------



## defender197899 (28. Januar 2019)

die Red Dragon ist gerade im Mindstar für 309€ 
8GB PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Red Dragon Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Gurdi (28. Januar 2019)

Dremor schrieb:


> Moin, so die Herren Experten. Letzte Woche habe ich ja etwas "zögerlich" auf die 56er im Mindstar reagiert und die Chance verpasst.
> Nu gibt es jetzt seit heute die Vega 56 Red Devil im Mindstar und ich habe vor zuzuschlagen.
> Gibt es irgendwelche Fallstricke oder andere Dinge die es bei der Red Devil zu beachten gäbe ?
> 
> Grüße



Sprichst du von der Devil oder der Dragon?

Aktuell gibts die 56er Dragon für 309 und die 64er Strix mit Cashback für 390.
Beides sind sehr gute Angebote.


----------



## Rolk (28. Januar 2019)

Dremor schrieb:


> Ajo, das is klar. Die Netzteil/Strom "Problematik" ist mir bekannt.
> Mir ging es eher um so Sachen wie ..... ka ...Lüfter taugen was, Flash "einfach" möglich etc.
> 
> Aktuelles System ist ein 1230v3, 16Gb Ballistix Sport, 600W Straight Power 10 80+.
> ...



Soweit ich das überblicke hat die Red Dragon eher selten Samsung HBM. Der Kühler ist aber Top.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Januar 2019)

Rolk schrieb:


> Soweit ich das überblicke hat die Red Dragon eher selten Samsung HBM. Der Kühler ist aber Top.



Das ist denke ich reiner Zufall.


----------



## Dremor (28. Januar 2019)

Ich Bezug mich natürlich auf das Mindstar Angebot. War wohl zu schnell beim Tippen. 

Habe vorhin auch einfach Mal bestellt. 
Hab ja, Notfalls, 2 Wochen um zu schauen. 

Dann Mal sehen, so schnell wie MF versendet könnte sie morgen bzw sollte sie übermorgen da sein. Bin mal gespannt. 

Gesendet von meinem Moto G (5) mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (28. Januar 2019)

Dremor schrieb:


> Ich Bezug mich natürlich auf das Mindstar Angebot. War wohl zu schnell beim Tippen.
> 
> Habe vorhin auch einfach Mal bestellt.
> Hab ja, Notfalls, 2 Wochen um zu schauen.
> ...



Mit der Dragon kannst du kaum was falsch machen. Wenn du Glück hast und hast Samsungspeicher lässt sich die GraKa auch flashen mit einem 64er Nitro Bios.

Seven Incoming: Unboxing of a Black Box – Mr. Cuttermesser in Aktion | Video – Tom's Hardware Deutschland


----------



## AndyF84 (28. Januar 2019)

Kurze Frage zwecks Flaschen. Du meintest das Nitro BIOS geht für die Dragon? Diese habe ich. Allerdings mit hynix. Riskant? Oder würde sie einfach nicht booten?


----------



## Olstyle (28. Januar 2019)

AndyF84 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, war nicht so der Hit. Vor allem war es nur ein video. Übertragungsrate auf Mittel und nur 30fps. Ich weiß dass das im Film egal ist war nur zum testen. Bei höheren Einstellungen bzw Übertragungsraten waren die Hänger noch schlimmer. Mein WLAN ist gut und stabil daher würde ich das Mal ausschließen. Vll habe ich etwas falsches eingestellt. Schaue die kommende Woche nochmal. Würde mir nämlich schon gerne einen Android Stick besorgen um Resident evil auf der Glotze zocken zu können



Wie gesagt: Teste mal die Steam Link App. Ich hab damit gerade Mal testweise FFXV aus dem 2,4GHz WLAN in das 5GHz WLAN gestreamt.
DAS hatte dann 1-2 Ruckler, aber bei nem vernünftigen Netzwerk sollte das gut funktionieren.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Januar 2019)

AndyF84 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zwecks Flaschen. Du meintest das Nitro BIOS geht für die Dragon? Diese habe ich. Allerdings mit hynix. Riskant? Oder würde sie einfach nicht booten?



Kann nix passieren. Bei einigen soll die Karte damit dann auch laufen. Meistens endet das aber mit keinem Postscreen. Einfach zurück flashen dann.
Es kann jedoch nicht ausgeschlossen werden dass wenn es funktioniert der Hynix das dauerhaft mitmacht, der ist nicht für die Spannung zertifiziert im Gegensatz zum Samsung.


----------



## AndyF84 (28. Januar 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Teste mal die Steam Link App. Ich hab damit gerade Mal testweise FFXV aus dem 2,4GHz WLAN in das 5GHz WLAN gestreamt.
> DAS hatte dann 1-2 Ruckler, aber bei nem vernünftigen Netzwerk sollte das gut funktionieren.



Hab es getestet. 30 Minuten lang. Eingabe über Handy funktioniert. Bild bleibt nur schwarz xD hab alles versucht, keine bildübertragung


----------



## AndyF84 (28. Januar 2019)

Hab jetzt Steam in Home getestet über den Laptop. Diesen dann an den TV. GPU läuft dann aber nicht auf max und wird, weshalb auch immer, gedrosselt. Naja. Nix halbes und nix ganzes. Werd Resident evil dann wohl auf der PS4 zocken  danke für eure tipps


----------



## Gurdi (28. Januar 2019)

Schade eigentlich. Ich werde das demnächst mal testen wenn ich ein neues Handy habe. Wie gesat, die Sache mit ner Oculus Go würde mich reizen.


----------



## AndyF84 (28. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Schade eigentlich. Ich werde das demnächst mal testen wenn ich ein neues Handy habe. Wie gesat, die Sache mit ner Oculus Go würde mich reizen.



Teste es erstmal am Handy. Ist ne tolle Sache an sich. Am PC läuft auch alles flüssig, aber am Übertragungsgerät (zumindest bei mir) egal welche App ich nutze, hakelt es ziemlich. Mein Laptop war übrigens am Kabel und direkt am Router... Vll bin ich zu verwöhnt von 144hz???
Würde gerne noch die Steam Link testen aber die gibt es nicht mehr zu kaufen. Nen 10er hätte ich noch riskiert xD komisch dass Mal so viel gutes liest teils der Leute. Ich habe ja nun ein paar Apps getestet, egal ob am Handy, Laptop und in Verbindung mit TV und nix (für mich) flüssiges kam dabei raus...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (29. Januar 2019)

APISAK auf Twitter: "AMD Radeon VII

Graphics Score
FS   - 27400
FSE - 13400
FSU - 6800
TS   - 8700"


----------



## WhoRainZone (29. Januar 2019)

Dann ist die Stock ~10% schneller im FS als meine Vega 56 Maxed Out...


----------



## Dudelll (29. Januar 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> APISAK auf Twitter: "AMD Radeon VII
> 
> Graphics Score
> FS   - 27400
> ...



Hm das wäre enttäuschend wenig mMn.


----------



## Gurdi (29. Januar 2019)

Solche Werte waren zu erwarten @ Stock


----------



## FR4GGL3 (29. Januar 2019)

raiden87 schrieb:


> Also ich hab die Tage mal mit testen verbracht und bin in P7 auf 1742MHz bei 1075mV, mit +10% PL.
> Die Temps sind grauenhaft....
> Ich kann es mir eig nur so erklären, dass die Lüftung im Gehäuse nicht ausreicht. Ursprünglich hatte ich den Lüfter am Radi von außen Frischluft ziehen lassen. Da ich ihn aber in der Gehäusefront installieren muss, bläst er heiße Luft auf die Vega, was ich anfangs als nicht optimal erachtet habe. Danach habe ich den Lüfter wieder nach außen pushen lassen, was aber nicht wirklich was geändert hat. Danach habe ich den hinteren Gehäuselüfter reinsaugen lassen um einen Luftstrom zu erzeugen. Wieder kaum Veränderung. Als letztes blieb mir die oberen drei Lüfter von Gehäuse -> außen in außen -> Gehäuse zu ändern. Auch hier sitzt wieder ein 360er Radi davor und bläst warme Luft auf die Graka. Keine Änderung der Temp....



Ganz einfache und evtl. blöde Frage: hast du die Lüfterkurve des Radilüfters der V64LC mal angepasst? Ich lasse meinen ab knapp über 40°C schon auf 45% laufen. Ab ca. 50°C drehe ich auf 56% auf. Vollgas gäbe es ab 60°C. 

Einfach deshalb, weil dummerweise zur Regelung des Lüfters der frei erfundene "GPU-Temp" Wert genommen wird. Sinniger wäre die Wassertemperatur oder gar der Hotspot gewesen. Ich versuche bei mir immer die Wassertemperatur auf maximal ~50°C zu bleiben. 60°C sind zwar gut, damit das Wasser da drin mal wieder technisch abgekocht wird, aber kühlen kann man damit nichts mehr was nicht ein Verbrennungsmotor ist 

Und ja, vermutlich bekommst du zuwenig Frischluft ins Gehäuse. Bei mir pustet ein 230mm Seitenteil Lüfter, ein 120mm Lüfter vom Boden und ein 12mm Lüfter von der Front aus kühle Luft ein. Zusätzlich ziehen 3x120 mm Lüfter über meinen Triple Radi die Luft über den Gehäusedeckel wieder raus (der Radi der LC hängt am Heck). Also Luftdurchsatz hilft schon. Und ich halte den Wakü Ansatz der LC auch für besser als die Luftkühler. Allerdings ist der Radi zu klein um damit die Karte mit viel Leistung auch silent zu betreiben. Das geht einfach nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (29. Januar 2019)

Der Luxx hat das ganze etwas aufgearbeitet.
3DMark-Ergebnisse der Radeon VII aufgetaucht - Hardwareluxx


----------



## RX480 (29. Januar 2019)

Dummerweise sagt der Firestrike net viel zur Gamingperformance.


----------



## DARPA (29. Januar 2019)

Ist doch ziemlich on point mit den AMD Benches. Spannend ist noch, wie gut sich die 7 tweaken lässt.


----------



## drstoecker (29. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Der Luxx hat das ganze etwas aufgearbeitet.
> 3DMark-Ergebnisse der Radeon VII aufgetaucht - Hardwareluxx


Das sieht doch schon besser aus, genau die Leistung wurde im Vorfeld angepriesen!


----------



## gaussmath (29. Januar 2019)

Leute, zieht mal bitte nicht die Stimmung so runter. Ich arbeite gerade mit großen Point Clouds. Da wird die Seven performancetechnisch richtig reinknallen. Gaming interessiert doch gar nicht...


----------



## RX480 (29. Januar 2019)

Für den richtigen Prosumer natürlich ideal.


----------



## Dudelll (29. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Der Luxx hat das ganze etwas aufgearbeitet.
> 3DMark-Ergebnisse der Radeon VII aufgetaucht - Hardwareluxx



oO warum geht die 2080 in Time spy so durch die decke? 

In den anderen Benchmarks sieht die v7 tatsächlich ganz gut aus.


----------



## Gurdi (29. Januar 2019)

Dudelll schrieb:


> oO warum geht die 2080 in Time spy so durch die decke?
> 
> In den anderen Benchmarks sieht die v7 tatsächlich ganz gut aus.



Liegt der Karte generell gut.
Hilft Ihr aber im Vergleich zur 1080ti meist nicht sonderlich zum absetzen da ein recht seltenes Lastszenario.



DARPA schrieb:


> Ist doch ziemlich on point mit den AMD Benches. Spannend ist noch, wie gut sich die 7 tweaken lässt.


Ja seh ich auch so. OC wird interessant. Ist der Chip mit dem Shrink schon beinahe ausgereizt oder lässt er ähnliches Potential offen wie die V10.



RX480 schrieb:


> Dummerweise sagt der Firestrike net viel zur Gamingperformance.


Naja eigentlich sagt der Strike mehr als alle anderen.

Das wir mit unseren OC Karten da schon recht nahe dran sind hab ich mir fast gedacht, ist immerhin noch der selbe Chip. Mit knapp 20% OC auf der Karte ist der Abstand natürlich nicht mehr groß. Die V10 ist aber auch ein OC Biest.


----------



## FR4GGL3 (29. Januar 2019)

Hmmm... 27k GPU kann man im Firestrike mit einer guten Vega 64 auch erreichen. Dann hab ich mich wohl doch richtig entschieden nicht auf die Radeon VII zu warten. Waren immerhin 250€ weniger.


----------



## Gurdi (29. Januar 2019)

FR4GGL3 schrieb:


> Hmmm... 27k GPU kann man im Firestrike mit einer guten Vega 64 auch erreichen. Dann hab ich mich wohl doch richtig entschieden nicht auf die Radeon VII zu warten. Waren immerhin 250€ weniger.



6800 im Ultra wird aber schwierig.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (29. Januar 2019)

Igor hat ne Radeon 7 bekommen

YouTube

Edit: Gurdi hats ja schon gepostet



Dudelll schrieb:


> oO warum geht die 2080 in Time spy so durch die decke?
> 
> In den anderen Benchmarks sieht die v7 tatsächlich ganz gut aus.



da werden die neuen Bestandteile der Architektur ausgenutzt

sieht man auch gut bei Wolfenstein II, Hellblade und Quantum Break



hier noch die genauen Ergebnisse von Firestrike Ultra

Result


----------



## RX480 (29. Januar 2019)

@Ace
Du hast doch nen Staubfilter für den hinteren Lüfter gesucht.
Damit kannst Du dann auch Hinten als IN benutzen.

btw.
Hoffentlich nimmt Igor die R VII auch auseinander.
Graphit-Pads wie bei der WX8200 wären net schlecht.


----------



## Ace (29. Januar 2019)

yo Danke dir,muss mal schauen da das Blech vom Gehäuse hinten gewölbt ist 
das verbiegt sich beim fest machen und sieht nicht toll aus dann.


----------



## FR4GGL3 (29. Januar 2019)

@RX480 & Ace: solche Gitter habe ich zuhause liegen. In 120mm und Metall. Würde ich nicht unbedingt empfehlen, weil sie den Durchsatz doch SEHR mindern.

Die die RX480 abgebildet hat schauen aber fast so aus als wäre da so feiner Kunstoff drauf wie bei Motorsägen Luftfilter. Das würde dann gehen. Deren Durchsatz ist sehr gut. Also wenn ihr sowas habt, bitte mal testen und berichten.


----------



## Sirthegoat (29. Januar 2019)

Gibts irgendeine Lösung zu dem Bug das nach einem Neustart zwei Spannungseinstellungen immer wieder auf Standard resetten?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (29. Januar 2019)

Per Overdrive N in die Registry und fertig.


----------



## RX480 (29. Januar 2019)

FR4GGL3 schrieb:


> Die die RX480 abgebildet hat schauen aber fast so aus als wäre da so feiner Kunstoff drauf wie bei Motorsägen Luftfilter. Das würde dann gehen. Deren Durchsatz ist sehr gut. Also wenn ihr sowas habt, bitte mal testen und berichten.



Frag mal Cuddleman, von dem hatte ich die Info.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...9980xe-als-extrem-beispiel-2.html#post9705462


----------



## Sirthegoat (29. Januar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Per Overdrive N in die Registry und fertig.



Etwas ausführlicher?


----------



## Gurdi (29. Januar 2019)

Binam handy geht grade schecht, evtl.hilft jemand aus.


----------



## RX480 (29. Januar 2019)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Etwas ausführlicher?



3DCenter Forum - Vega - Undervolting


----------



## Elistaer (30. Januar 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Das sieht doch schon besser aus, genau die Leistung wurde im Vorfeld angepriesen!


Ich denke das die R VII eine Solide GPU ist sowohl für die gamer wie auch für die Creater geeignet und Potential für mehrere Jahre Ruhe.

Auf das unboxing bin ich gespannt der Karton hatte ca 50x40x40 er Masse. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (30. Januar 2019)

Hier noch was interessantes was die Kühlung angeht, hatte zwar auf dem Schirm das wieder ne Matrix kommt aber die kühllösung ist schon ein Highlight.



YouTube


----------



## Gurdi (30. Januar 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Hier noch was interessantes was die Kühlung angeht, hatte zwar auf dem Schirm das wieder ne Matrix kommt aber die kühllösung ist schon ein Highlight.
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube



Interessantes Design. Dürfte nur Preislich ziemlich uninteressant sein.


----------



## drstoecker (30. Januar 2019)

Denke auch das der Aufpreis ziemlich hoch ist.


----------



## HairforceOne (30. Januar 2019)

So 

Pc meiner Schwester ist gestern zusammengebaut worden. - Läuft töffte.  
Und die 56er Pulse ist schon ne schicke Karte gefällt mir optisch wirklich sehr gut!

Zusammen mit dem Meshify C in Dark und dem ARO-M14 macht das optisch schon was her.  - Da bin ich glatt neidisch geworden.

Läuft aktuell allerdings noch mit Out of the Box Settings weil ich gestern keine Ruhe dafür hatte und mich, wie erwähnt, mit dem Wattman auseinander setzen muss. Da fühle ich mich doch etwas erschlagen im ersten Moment. 

Samstag gehts zu ihr und dann wird das Ding durchoptimiert. Bis dahin werde ich mir dann nen paar Guides durchgelesen haben. Gurdi hat ja auch den "Make my Gigabyte Vega Great again" da werde ich wohl ein wenig gucken. - Was ich auch noch schauen muss welchen HBM ich auf der Pulse habe.


----------



## Gurdi (30. Januar 2019)

Viel Spaß. Denk an vernünftige Stresstests. Vega kann schon mal tükisch sein.


----------



## HairforceOne (30. Januar 2019)

Ich denke ich werde zum Stresstesten den Heaven-Benchmark nutzen. Zumindest hat mir der bis jetzt immer gute Dienste geleistet beim OC/UV. 

Alternativ Fire-Strike und Time-Spy. 

Und klar natürlich auch einige fordernde Games um das ganze so durchzutesten. - Resident Evil 2 bietet sich da ja geradezu an, dass hat sie ja dazu bekommen. ;D


----------



## Rallyesport (30. Januar 2019)

Leute was geht  
Im Mindstar gibts wieder ne Sapphire Vega 64 Nitro+ <3 
Also wer noch ekine hat, da gehts lang  
Ich kann sie nur empfehlen


----------



## gaussmath (30. Januar 2019)

Ich kann dir sagen was geht. Warten auf Radeon VII.


----------



## Gurdi (30. Januar 2019)

Machen wir eigentlich nen neuen Thread für die Seven? Ist ja eigentlich ne Vega.


----------



## gaussmath (30. Januar 2019)

Ja, bin für einen eigenen Thread.


----------



## RX480 (30. Januar 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Hier noch was interessantes was die Kühlung angeht, hatte zwar auf dem Schirm das wieder ne Matrix kommt aber die kühllösung ist schon ein Highlight.



Eher Nicht!
Wie üblich wurde die Kühlung der Spawas verkackt.( da sind dann 450W auch bloss net möglich)
Meine die Arez-Vega.


----------



## Gurdi (30. Januar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ja, bin für einen eigenen Thread.



Divide et Impera


----------



## Elistaer (30. Januar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ja, bin für einen eigenen Thread.


Man muss ja den Überblick behalten. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gaussmath (30. Januar 2019)

Und vielleicht findet gunyego den neuen Thread erstmal nicht. Haben wir wenigstens ne zeitlang Ruhe.


----------



## RX480 (30. Januar 2019)

Oder Ralle schickt Ihm mal ne nette PN.
Ist halt aktuell das Problem , das Ralle und Hugo die Threads net betreuen können.

Im UV-Thread müsste man auch mal auf die freien States eingehen.(und HBM-P3=GPU-P2/5; GPU-P1= HBM-P2)
Derzeit weicht man dann auf Gurdi aus, der mit ODT ähnliche Settings hat.(zum Einlesen in Vega)
(Morpheus und GB-Thread für die 64 bzw. 56)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (30. Januar 2019)

HairforceOne schrieb:


> So
> 
> Pc meiner Schwester ist gestern zusammengebaut worden. - Läuft töffte.
> Und die 56er Pulse ist schon ne schicke Karte gefällt mir optisch wirklich sehr gut!
> ...


Lass mal ein paar Bilder rüberwachsen [emoji6][emoji106][emoji108]

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## trshgf (30. Januar 2019)

also die 56 hat momentan bei weitem das beste p/L verhältniss meint ihr geht das noch weiter runter in den kommenden 2 monaten?


----------



## Downsampler (30. Januar 2019)

Es wundert mich, daß die Preise überhaupt so weit gefallen sind nach dem Wucher im letzten Jahr.


----------



## Zwock7420 (30. Januar 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Lass mal ein paar Bilder rüberwachsen [emoji6][emoji106][emoji108]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk



Vom Rechner oder von der Schwester?


----------



## ADG.Prince (30. Januar 2019)

Evtl. Schwester mit Rechner, das Vega-Gegenstück zum Pirellikalender


----------



## Rallyesport (30. Januar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich kann dir sagen was geht. Warten auf Radeon VII.



Nö ich bin aus der nummer raus, nicht nochmal innerhalb eines Jahres die Graka wechseln, die Vega muss jetzt erstmal vier JAhre halten so wie bisher alle anderen Grafikkarten die ich hatte  
Die Hühner brauchen nen neuen besseren Stall, nen 2. Saugroboter wird gebraucht, die Waschküche muss gemacht werden, neues Garagentor und Bad  
Da steht das siebener Dingen mal ganz hinten an.


----------



## ATIR290 (30. Januar 2019)

Bin auch beim Hausbau fertig und Geld naht sich dem Ende zu
Kredite RÜCKZAHLEN UND NUR WENN Vega 64 für etwa 400+ Euro weggeht wird über die Radeon VII spekuliert,- aber sieht schlecht aus.
    ----> mehr als 350 bekomme ich wohl nicht bezahlt.


----------



## RX480 (30. Januar 2019)

Deine durchgeglühte Graka kannste behalten! (WLP = tot)
Wer Jahrelang schwadroniert von Radial-Lüfter 1800 und 100+°C Hotspot darf gar kein Geld bekommen.(als Bernie_ati im Luxx)


----------



## Rallyesport (30. Januar 2019)

Naja meine Vega ist auch lang genug mit über 100* hotspot gelaufen. Mir der referenzkühlung ist halt kein staat zu machen leider.


----------



## HairforceOne (30. Januar 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Lass mal ein paar Bilder rüberwachsen [emoji6][emoji106][emoji108]





Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Vom Rechner oder von der Schwester?





ADG.Prince schrieb:


> Evtl. Schwester mit Rechner, das Vega-Gegenstück zum Pirellikalender




Da guckt man hier den Nachmittag nicht rein und hier wird schon wieder nen halber Schmuddelfilm erwartet. 

Bilder kann ich am Samstag nachliefern, da bin Zuhause um das ganze komplett zu optimieren. - Aktuell kann ich nur mit nem "Weit-Weg" Bild teasern. Natürlich mit Pizza im Vordergrund.


----------



## Gurdi (30. Januar 2019)

Die Schwester fehlt


----------



## ATIR290 (31. Januar 2019)

@RX480
Hotspot max. 88 Grad - ca. 2500 U/Min und mit UV, HBM um die 86 Grad.
Seid ca. 8 -10 Monaten maximale  Temperaturen.
Zudem ist der Hotspot bei mit max. 3 bis 4 Grad höher als der HBM 
Was willst ständig von mir, Ruhe jetzt!


----------



## ADG.Prince (31. Januar 2019)

Was schreibt Ihr hier den immer von irgendsoeinem Hotspot, Thema ist zur Zeit der Hotshot (der Schwester) Wir warten


----------



## RX480 (31. Januar 2019)

Hast Recht. Hotspot ist langweilig.
HBM = 86°C ist auch net schlecht.
(mit VDDC<<0,9V und dem neuen Gehäuse + NF 12x25 hat Atir jetzt natürlich bessere Hotspottemps.)

Atir/Bernie, Du hast im Luxx mit Deinem bescheidenen Gehäuse+Temps die Leute monatelang genervt und 
Hier möchtest Du gern den Auskenner mit Hot-Infos@Connections geben. (ala Horn12 im 3dC)

Ist dann irgendwie klar, das Du auch mal durchleuchtest wirst, um den Background anzuschauen.
(ob Das überhaupt sein kann, das Du so "well informed" bist; Das Du selbst NIX bewerten kannst ist ja bereits klar geworden.)

Wer die Graka von Atir kaufen möchte sollte daher im Luxx einfach mal Anfang 2018 reinschauen.(Bernie_ati)


Bzgl. Schwester: Da steigt die Hotspottemp gleichmal 10°C!
(wäre nice to have, der Ball natürlich)


----------



## ky0mu81 (31. Januar 2019)

Hallo Veganer,
ich habe Probleme mit den aktuellen Adrenalin 19.xx Treibern mit meiner ASUS Vega 64 Strix.
Und zwar habe ich dauernd Abstürze beim Spielen und gelegentlich sogar im 2D zb. beim Video schaun...
Ich hatte die Karte auf dem 18.12.2 Treiber optimiert mit Sapphire Trixx (cc+30mhz(tf1660) und vc-offset -88mv)
Das lief so 100% stabil bis ich die neuen Treiber drauf gespielt hab dann war auf einmal das ganze System instabil.
Ich hab nen R7 2700x auf Gigabyte X470 AG7 mit BClkOC+UV und 
mit dem neuen Treiber hatte ich auch gelegentliches einfrieren im Idle Desktop genau so wie bei zu niedrigem vcore offset.
Ist das ein bekanntes Problem? Ich konnte mit bissl googln dazu nix finden.
Ich bin jetzt vorerst wieder auf den alten Treiber zurück und alles läuft wieder...


----------



## RX480 (31. Januar 2019)

Hoffentlich kommt mit R VII - Launch mal wieder ein ordentlicher Treiber.
Bis dahin Geduld. Man muss net jeden Treiber mitnehmen.
(nur falls man Es für Game XYZ unbedingt braucht)


----------



## Zwock7420 (31. Januar 2019)

HairforceOne schrieb:


> Da guckt man hier den Nachmittag nicht rein und hier wird schon wieder nen halber Schmuddelfilm erwartet.
> 
> Bilder kann ich am Samstag nachliefern, da bin Zuhause um das ganze komplett zu optimieren. - Aktuell kann ich nur mit nem "Weit-Weg" Bild teasern. Natürlich mit Pizza im Vordergrund.



Uhhh, das sieht mir so nach Fractal C-Serie und Thermalright Kühler aus, die Combo habe ich meinem Vadder auch angedreht, sehr nice!

Wenn ich keine Wasserkühlung nutzen würde, dann hätte ich vermutlich auch einen Thermalright Tower...


----------



## pcbauer (31. Januar 2019)

Werde mir Heute die Vega 56 bestellen, wie kann ich simple undervolten will das nur einmal eingeben und fertig? Karte läuft auf nem 4k Monitor dann. Ich will wenn geht gerne mehr leistung aber nicht unbedingt mehr Verbauch FALLS das geht.


----------



## WhoRainZone (31. Januar 2019)

pcbauer schrieb:


> Werde mir Heute die Vega 56 bestellen, wie kann ich simple undervolten will das nur einmal eingeben und fertig? Karte läuft auf nem 4k Monitor dann. Ich will wenn geht gerne mehr leistung aber nicht unbedingt mehr Verbauch FALLS das geht.


Welche kaufst du dir? 
Die Red Dragon für 309?


----------



## pcbauer (31. Januar 2019)

Korrekt ist aber nicht relevant denke ich ist ja trotzdem ne 56 .

HBM will ich auch OC soll ja einiges bringen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (31. Januar 2019)

pcbauer schrieb:


> Korrekt ist aber nicht relevant denke ich ist ja trotzdem ne 56 .
> 
> HBM will ich auch OC soll ja einiges bringen.


War nur Interessehalber 
Und ja, das geht.
Dann hoffe mal darauf, dass du Samsung HBM bekommst :p


----------



## Rolk (31. Januar 2019)

pcbauer schrieb:


> Werde mir Heute die Vega 56 bestellen, wie kann ich simple undervolten will das nur einmal eingeben und fertig? Karte läuft auf nem 4k Monitor dann. Ich will wenn geht gerne mehr leistung aber nicht unbedingt mehr Verbauch FALLS das geht.



Einmal eingeben und fertig.  Höchstens der Treiber schmiert dir mal ab. Dann lädst du das hoffentlich gespeicherte Profil. 

Wenn man eine Vega optimiert undervoltet man und erhöht i.d.R. das Powerlimit. Das gleicht sich ungefähr aus, je nachdem wo man seinen Schwerpunkt legt: Verbrauch oder max. Leistung. Also grob über den Daumen weniger Verbrauch bei gleicher Leistung oder mehr Leistung bei gleichem Verbrauch.


----------



## RX480 (31. Januar 2019)

@pcbauer
Falls nur Hynix sollte HBM-Takt=870...920 gehen.
Als Settings kann man mal die von Skears probieren. (ne sehr gute Nitro56)
Vorsichthalber mit P5+6+7 je 10 MHz weniger anfangen und dann erhöhen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...king-undervolting-thread-254.html#post9703465


----------



## pcbauer (31. Januar 2019)

Und wie geht das bzw gibts da nen safen berreich denn ich einstellen kann?

öha zu langsam sollte vorher aktualisieren ^^


----------



## pcbauer (31. Januar 2019)

8GB Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 56 Pulse Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de

pulse auch im mindstar is die besser wie die red dragon oder kann man sich den 20iger sparen


----------



## Gurdi (31. Januar 2019)

pcbauer schrieb:


> 8GB Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 56 Pulse Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de
> 
> pulse auch im mindstar is die besser wie die red dragon oder kann man sich den 20iger sparen



Die tun sich nicht weh die beiden Karten. Geschmackssache würde ich sagen. Die Puls ist @Stock minimal flotter.


----------



## pcbauer (31. Januar 2019)

Dachte nur weil sie 20 mehr kostet. Weil bestellen muss ich noch


----------



## RX480 (31. Januar 2019)

Für 4k ist die größere Nitro 64 für 419,-€ besser geeignet. (auch Da ein paar Regler links).
Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de
Settings ala Serenity #2535
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...king-undervolting-thread-254.html#post9703465
Ein guter Chip. Beim Einstellen P5+6+7 je 20MHz weniger und hoch testen.


----------



## pcbauer (31. Januar 2019)

Kostet 100 mehr sehe ich in den Benchmarks nicht das sich das rechtfertigt.
Sagt mir gar nix aber okay.


----------



## RX480 (31. Januar 2019)

Dann probiers halt selber in 4k aus.
Wenn Du Pech hast und nur Hynix erwischst wirst Du den Unterschied schon merken.
Bei dem Link zu Serenity@Nitro64:
54fps in TS macht net jede 56. (und Das war net mal 4k)
( sein sparsames 24/7 für nen 1440p-Moni)

Ich selber spiele auch gern mal SWBF2:
(2019 wirds bestimmt net besser)


----------



## pcbauer (31. Januar 2019)

Weis nicht was du meinst


----------



## RX480 (31. Januar 2019)

Glaub ich auch. 

4k ist net 1440p, da brauchts halt mehr Grafikpower.
Oder war Dein Post 10187 net ernst gemeint?

Letztens war Einer mit ner RX64LC  ohne P+P schon zu hot.
Das war kein Zufall.


----------



## Hitcher82 (31. Januar 2019)

pcbauer schrieb:


> 8GB Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 56 Pulse Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de
> 
> pulse auch im mindstar is die besser wie die red dragon oder kann man sich den 20iger sparen



Längere Garantie haste aber auch dabei. Die PowerColor gibt nur ein Jahr...


----------



## ATIR290 (31. Januar 2019)

Radeon VII in Aktion
Lüfter dreht und läuft unrund,- oder ist es nur der Aufkleber … ?

YouTube

Ab Minute 57


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2019)

Daneben gesetzte Aufkleber welche dann "unrund" drehen hat gefühlt jede zweite Karte wo ein Logo in die Rotormitte gesetzt wird. Ist einfach eine dumme Designeridee.


----------



## Gurdi (31. Januar 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Radeon VII in Aktion
> Lüfter dreht und läuft unrund,- oder ist es nur der Aufkleber … ?
> 
> YouTube
> ...



Das sind die Aufkleber. Wofür zur Hölle sind die Anschlüsse auf der Rückseite? Also im Idle ist die Karte schon mal Silent.

Interessant ist auch das neue Bracket auf der Rückseite. Deutlich kleiner als bei der V10. Auch die Spannungsversorgung wurde geändert.
Der Kühler lässt sich offenbar ohne Baseplate entfernen, das ist schon mal gut. Hoffentlich muss ich den nicht wieder zuschneiden...


----------



## ATIR290 (31. Januar 2019)

Idle schon mal Leise (muss sein!)
Kein Fan Stop, oder erst mit Launchtreiber ? bzw. Nur Mittlerer Lüfter dreht ?
Auf Rückseite 3 Pin Stecker und weiterer blau eingefärbter Stecker ?
KEINE Backplate, sprich die Alu Gehäuse Abdeckung mit Luftschlitzen, also ein TestMuster Modell (Sample)

Pro:
Grafikkarte wirkt sehr wertig 

Zudem Lüfterstabilitäts Verstrebungen, da die Lüfterabdeckung/ Aussparung dazwischen wohl magere 5 - 6 mm betragen dürfte.

Lamellen Senkrecht gestellt,- um die Hitze nach Oben hin entweichen zu lassen.

Man darf gespannt bleiben.


----------



## Gurdi (1. Februar 2019)

Finde auch das sieht überzeugend aus. Ist auf jeden Fall ein Pressesample, wahrscheinlich mit Anschlüssen zum direkten auslesen von Spannung und Co.
Auch die Verschraubung der Lüfter gefällt mir.


----------



## Gurdi (1. Februar 2019)

Bisjen Benchfutter zur Seven für die Meute.
*Ultra*
Generic VGA video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-9900K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG MAXIMUS XI HERO (WI-FI)
Generic VGA video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-9900K Processor,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. MEG Z390 GODLIKE (MS-7B10)

*TimeSpy*
Generic VGA video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-9900K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG MAXIMUS XI HERO (WI-FI)
Generic VGA video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-9900K Processor,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. MEG Z390 GODLIKE (MS-7B10)
Ob da noch mehr geht?
10% OC sind schon mal drin.


----------



## soda (1. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen.

ich melde mich wieder da es eine kleine Änderung im Setup gab.

Und zwar hab ich im Angebot meinen full hd Monitor gegen das gleiche Modell mit WQHD Auflösung getauscht. 

Als der Monitor dann die Woche kam hab ich alles angeschlossen und nach ca. 30 Minuten in Betrieb hatte ich einen Systemabsturz. Standbild hatte ich noch aber konnte nichts mehr machen und man hat auch gehört dass sich die Lüfter abgeschaltet haben bzw. ganz runter fuhren. Das System fuhr garnicht mehr hoch danach und lief erst wieder als ich die Vega in einen anderen Steckplatz gesteckt habe.

Nach Rücksprache mit Rallyesport hier aus dem Forum, ist jetzt die Frage ob das mit dem Undervolting zu tun haben könnte da ich ja von fhd auf wqhd umgestiegen bin ohne was zu ändern (ich hatte das Wattman UV Profil des neuen Treibers aktiviert als der Absturz kam). Oder ob es am Treiber an sich liegt dass der evtl. fehlerhaft ist bei mir.

Nachdem es wieder lief hab ich die normalen Presets im Wattman getestet mit Benchmarks u. a. und es lief alles stabil. Die Ergebnisse hab ich mal angehängt, vll. kann jemand mal kurz sagen ob das für stock Einstellungen im normalen Bereich liegt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

vll. könnte mir der gute Gurdi auch ein paar Werte für Wqhd durchgeben mit  denen ich anfangen könnte beim UV in Wattman. 

danke euch schonmal]


----------



## Gurdi (1. Februar 2019)

Also dein System hat sich abgeschaltet als du in Windows? dein OC Profil geladen hast.Richtig?


----------



## RX480 (1. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Bisjen Benchfutter zur Seven für die Meute.
> Ob da noch mehr geht?
> 10% OC sind schon mal drin.



Das war wohl erstmal nur 10% UV, um das PT auszuhebeln.
TS Test 1 ist schon mal auf Niveau der 1080 Ti.
Man muss ja net die 2080 als Vgl. nehmen.
Das lässt für Games hoffen.

btw.
Die Treiber sind momentan echt unterschiedlich.
Beim Wechsel von 18.12.2 auf 19.1.1 WHQL musste ich auch im Takt ein mue runter.


----------



## soda (1. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Also dein System hat sich abgeschaltet als du in Windows? dein OC Profil geladen hast.Richtig?



Nicht ganz, ich hatte im Watt man das undervolting Preset ausgewählt, weiches seit neuestem da aufgeführt wird.

Und dann ein paar Minuten später kam dieser Absturz mit dem Standbild


----------



## Gurdi (1. Februar 2019)

soda schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, ich hatte im Watt man das undervolting Preset ausgewählt, weiches seit neuestem da aufgeführt wird.
> 
> Und dann ein paar Minuten später kam dieser Absturz mit dem Standbild



Ingame dann und Rechner hat sich direkt ausgeschaltet?


----------



## soda (1. Februar 2019)

Im Menü des Spiels sozusagen, also noch vor dem eigentlichen Spielen

der Rechner an sich blieb an, ich hatte nur Standbild und die Lüfter der Graka haben aufgehört zu drehen.


----------



## Gurdi (1. Februar 2019)

soda schrieb:


> Im Menü des Spiels sozusagen, also noch vor dem eigentlichen Spielen
> 
> der Rechner an sich blieb an, ich hatte nur Standbild und die Lüfter der Graka haben aufgehört zu drehen.



Standbild und dann Monitor aus?

@Thread:
FS Extrem 14200 GS
Generic VGA video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-9900K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG MAXIMUS XI HERO (WI-FI)


----------



## soda (1. Februar 2019)

Nein Monitor blieb an.


----------



## Gurdi (1. Februar 2019)

soda schrieb:


> Nein Monitor blieb an.



Läuft die Karte auch wieder am alten Steckplatz jetzt?


----------



## soda (1. Februar 2019)

ja, hab alles wieder so zusammengebaut wie es war (hatte auch mal ram Riegel einzeln getestet, ob da was faul ist). läuft jetzt wieder wie vorher nur halt mit dem Profil "ausgewogen"


----------



## Gurdi (1. Februar 2019)

Zeig mal dein altes Setting.


----------



## WhoRainZone (1. Februar 2019)

PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Red Dragon | 8GB HBM2 |  HDMI | GAMING Grafikkarte  | eBay
288€ Für die Red Dragon, kommt halt ohne OVP


----------



## Gurdi (1. Februar 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Red Dragon | 8GB HBM2 |  HDMI | GAMING Grafikkarte  | eBay
> 288€ Für die Red Dragon, kommt halt ohne OVP



Aber ohne Games.


----------



## soda (1. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Zeig mal dein altes Setting.



was genau meinst du? Die Einstellung im wattman?


----------



## Gurdi (1. Februar 2019)

soda schrieb:


> was genau meinst du? Die Einstellung im wattman?



Ja dein altes Setting


----------



## soda (1. Februar 2019)

Wie kann ich denn die einzelnen Werte einsehen?
Sieht halt so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (1. Februar 2019)

Trag mal folgendes ein.
Speicherspannung 975 Speichertakt 1020
P7 1622(1050) P6 1602(1000)


----------



## Freiheraus (1. Februar 2019)

Welches Netzteil hast du nochmal Soda? Nicht dass es zu "schwach"  für die Stromspitzen der Vega ist, klingt nämlich nach kompletter Abschaltung wie bei mir mit der Vega FE (da musste ich auch warten bzw. den Power-Schalter am Netzteil aus und wieder an machen). WQHD lastet halt mehr aus als FHD.


----------



## soda (1. Februar 2019)

Hab ich mal gemacht,System läuft weiter aber ich kann keine Benchmarks mehr machen.
Es kommt eine Fehlermeldung währen Grafiktest 1 lädt.


----------



## soda (1. Februar 2019)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Welches Netzteil hast du nochmal Soda? Nicht dass es zu "schwach"  für die Stromspitzen der Vega ist. WQHD lastet halt mehr aus als FHD.



Ich hab das Pure Power 11 500W

Sorry für den Doppelpost


----------



## Freiheraus (1. Februar 2019)

Das NT ist meiner Meinung/Erfahrung nach zu schwach, aber da hat jeder eine andere Meinung. 

Edit: Hastest du nicht die ASUS Strix V56 die eigentlich so viel säuft wie eine Custom V64?


----------



## soda (1. Februar 2019)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Das NT ist meiner Meinung/Erfahrung nach zu schwach, aber da hat jeder eine andere Meinung.
> 
> Edit: Hastest du nicht die ASUS Strix V56 die eigentlich so viel säuft wie eine Custom V64?



Nein die Sapphire Pulse V56


----------



## Freiheraus (1. Februar 2019)

Sehe gerade bei TomsHardware, dass die eigentlich recht sparsame V56 Pulse aber ordentliche Peaks bis 330 Watt hat, die Gigabyte Custom V56 z.B. hat nur Peaks bis 311 Watt obwohl sie im Schnitt merklich mehr schluckt. Ich bleibe bei der Einschätzung, dass das 500W Pure Power zu knapp bemessen sein könnte, wenn deine Karte voll ausgelastet wird (was unter WQHD eher passiert).

Edit: Eine RX Vega64 Strix peakt bei TomsHW auch bis 329 Watt.


----------



## soda (1. Februar 2019)

Welches sollte es denn mindestens sein nach deiner Einschätzung? 

Grüße


----------



## Freiheraus (1. Februar 2019)

Ich kann nur sagen, dass mein 650W Seasonic Titanium NT nicht mit der Vega FE klar kam. Die ist zwar etwas sparsamer als eine Vega 64, dafür hat sie den doppelten Speicher und könnte daher sogar höhere Peaks als eine Vega 64 haben. AMD empfiehlt selbst 650W (RX Vega 56), 750W (RX Vega 64) und 850W (Vega FE). Mit einem 850W Seasonic Platinum lief alles anstandslos bei mir. Ich würde deshalb nicht unter 650-700W gehen und auch nicht unbedingt Seasonic empfehlen, sondern eher ein BQ Straight Power oder ähnliches. Deine Karte erzeugt wohl eher Peak-Lasten wie eine Vega 64. 

Edit: Gott bin ich froh, dass Radeon VII mit 650W-Empfehlung angegeben ist, scheinbar hat AMD die Vega-Peaks mit 7nm in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## Gurdi (1. Februar 2019)

Was für eine Fehlermeldung kommt denn?
Ach ich hab vergessen das du eine V56 hast, der Speicher ist dann natürlich zu hoch getaktet.
Setz den mal auf 900 statt 1020


----------



## soda (1. Februar 2019)

Also mit den Werten und 900 statt 1020 laufen die Benchmarks,hab ca. 5% mehr Punkte als vorher


----------



## drstoecker (1. Februar 2019)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Ich kann nur sagen, dass mein 650W Seasonic Titanium NT nicht mit der Vega FE klar kam. Die ist zwar etwas sparsamer als eine Vega 64, dafür hat sie den doppelten Speicher und könnte daher sogar höhere Peaks als eine Vega 64 haben. AMD empfiehlt selbst 650W (RX Vega 56), 750W (RX Vega 64) und 850W (Vega FE). Mit einem 850W Seasonic Platinum lief alles anstandslos bei mir. Ich würde deshalb nicht unter 650-700W gehen und auch nicht unbedingt Seasonic empfehlen, sondern eher ein BQ Straight Power oder ähnliches. Deine Karte erzeugt wohl eher Peak-Lasten wie eine Vega 64.
> 
> Edit: Gott bin ich froh, dass Radeon VII mit 650W-Empfehlung angegeben ist, scheinbar hat AMD die Vega-Peaks mit 7nm in den Griff bekommen.



Ich empfehle eher ein gutes seasonic zb Prime als ein bequiet womit es sehr häufig Probleme gibt. Hattest du das seasonic Prime mit 2 getrennten Leitungen angeschlossen?


----------



## Gurdi (1. Februar 2019)

soda schrieb:


> Also mit den Werten und 900 statt 1020 laufen die Benchmarks,hab ca. 5% mehr Punkte als vorher



Auf der Basis testest du jetzt erstmal wie hoch du mit dem Speichertakt kommst, in der Regel schaffen die 56 so 920-985 Mhz. Meist trifft die goldene Mitte zu. Den Speichertakt kannst du gut mit der TimeSpy Demo/Benchmark testen. Instabiler ram erzeugt entweder Artefakte oder die Anwendung erzeugt eine  Fehler bzw. schließt sich einfach.


----------



## Rallyesport (1. Februar 2019)

Hat schon jemand Super Flower in Verbindung mit na Vega getestet? 

Btw ich Betreibe meine Vega 64 Referenz momentan mit dem Cooler Master Master Watt light 600W Single Rail Netzteil und das läuft auch wie geschmiert^^


----------



## Gurdi (1. Februar 2019)

War nicht das Super Flower das NT was Probleme mit Vega hatte.


----------



## Dudelll (1. Februar 2019)

Hab nen supernova, das sollte im Grunde auch einfach nen powerflower sein wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe und zumindest bis jetzt keine Probleme mit vega :p

Gibt ja aber vermutlich auch versch. Von denen, oder geht's hier um ein bestimmtes und ich hab's überlesen ?


----------



## Rallyesport (1. Februar 2019)

Nö im allgemeinen gefragt^^ 
Nee das Netztweil was Probleme mit Vega hatte war ein Seasonic.


----------



## HAZEzz (1. Februar 2019)

Hey liebe Veganer haber ein mittelgroßes Anliegen an eure Fackkompetenz 

Und zwar habe ich mor 3 Monaten ein neues Pc System komplett auf Amd Basis aufgebaut was auch so weit ganz gut lief =(
Hier erstmal die Daten
Be quiet Straight Power Gold 650Watt Modular
Gigabyte Aorus Gaming 7 wifi X470 rev.1
Amd Ryzen2 2700x
32gb 4x8 Gb Gskill Ripjaws DDR 4 3200mhz 2x 16 gb Kits
MSI RX Vega 64 Air Boost OC
CPU Kühler ist die Kraken x72
3 Corsair RGB Lüfter 120mm über Controller gesteuert
Samsuns EVO 860 SSD 500gb
Western Digital Blue 2TB
Monitor: Asus XG248Q 240hz  Freesync
Windows 10 home 64 bit build 1703


Und zwar habe ich vor die Rx Vega auf Wasser zu setzen sobald alles wieder läuft wie es soll 
nun zu meinem Problem:

Habe vor ca 2 Monaten eine info bekommen neuer Graka Treiber sei verfügbar da ich noch ein alter nvidia user bin und das meine erst AMD Graka ist habe ich es so gehandhabt wie bei nvidia und einfach drübergebügelt kurz danach fing das kino an hatte vorher den win10-64bit-radeon-software-adrenalin-edition-18.9.3-oct5 drauf den ich momentan auch wieder nutze habe auf diesen geupdatet Win10-64Bit-Radeon-Software-Adrenalin-Edition-18.12.1-Nov29 kurz danach finge die Probleme an spiele hauptsächlich CSGO aber auch andere Spiele die alle nicht mehr flüssig laufen nur wenn ich freesync an mache geht es einigermaßen und es fühlt sich so an als ob die 240 hz nicht rüberkommen zumindest in CSGO und ab und an wenn das Spiel startet geht sporadisch der Monitor aus kann ihn dann durch raustaben wieder aufwecken...der gpu tach zeigt mal 2 striche beim start und mal 5 punkte an auch ganz willkürlich .
Ich als Leihe würde sagen der Treiber spinnt rum habe das System aber schon 2 Mal neu aufgesetzt alles wie beim ersten mal installiert als noch alles super lief keine Verbesserung Mir kommt es so vor als ob irgendwo noch altes Treiberzeug oder dergleichen rum liegt habe alles mehrmals mit DDU entfernt keine Besserung ich bin echt am verzweifeln da es seit langen mine erstes system komplett auf Amd Basis ist womit ich bis zu den Porblemen auch mehr als zufrieden warich spiel die meiste Zeit und das Vergnügen wird mit komplett genommen dank der Probleme . Einen Hardware defekt kann ich gröstenteils auschließen habe Prime95 1,5 std laufen lassen keine Problerm 3D Mark Firestrike  etc die üblichen Benchmarks normale Ergebnisse die dem System entsprechen alles unaufällig mur irgendwo von Softwareseit herrühren habe noch nicht undervoltet nur die lüfterkurve auf 1200rpm angehoben.
Es ist mein Traum Pc habe da lange drauf gespart knapp 3000 euro reingesteckt und hoffe auf eure Hilfe da ich selbst echt nicht mehr weiter weiß .

Danke schonmal in Vorraus und ich entschuldige die Grammatik

MFG

Tom aus Leipzig


----------



## Gurdi (1. Februar 2019)

Morgen dürfte ein teil des NDA´s falle. Voraussichtlich aber erst mal nur generelle Infos zur Arch.

@Hazzez:Mach den neusten Treiber drauf, der hat einige Probleme behoben in der Richtung.19.1.2


----------



## HAZEzz (1. Februar 2019)

sollte ich den alten mit DDU entfernen ?


----------



## Gurdi (1. Februar 2019)

HAZEzz schrieb:


> sollte ich den alten mit DDU entfernen ?



Nein.


----------



## HAZEzz (1. Februar 2019)

ok danke


----------



## HAZEzz (1. Februar 2019)

treiber lies sich nicht installieren kam eine fehlermeldung 1603 kurz vor schluss =(
sollte ich windows vorher auf build 1803 updaten ?

update erstmal auf das 1809 build schätze liegt daran das der treiber nicht installiert werden kann habe noch den 1703 build


----------



## drstoecker (1. Februar 2019)

HAZEzz schrieb:


> treiber lies sich nicht installieren kam eine fehlermeldung 1603 kurz vor schluss =(
> sollte ich windows vorher auf build 1803 updaten ?
> 
> update erstmal auf das 1809 build schätze liegt daran das der treiber nicht installiert werden kann habe noch den 1703 build


Bring erstmal dein Windows auf den aktuellen Stand, wenn es weiterhin hackt helfen wir die Genres weiter.
hängt deine Vega an 2 unterschiedlichen Leitungen?


----------



## Zwock7420 (2. Februar 2019)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand Super Flower in Verbindung mit na Vega getestet?
> 
> Btw ich Betreibe meine Vega 64 Referenz momentan mit dem Cooler Master Master Watt light 600W Single Rail Netzteil und das läuft auch wie geschmiert^^



Hier! Habe folgendes Superflower Fanless Netzteil mit meiner 64er Vega verwendet (anfangs auch ohne UV) und nicht ein mal Probleme gehabt. Im System saß u.a. ein FX 8350 mit 16 Gig Ram... also der hat sich bestimmt auch ganz gut gegönnt...  Trotzdem ist die Kühlplatte des NTs grad mal handwarm geworden!

500 Watt Super Flower Golden Silent Fanless Modular 80+ Platinum - Netzteile | Mindfactory.de

Inzwischen habe ich allerdings nen neuen Rechner in dem ein Seasonic Prime Snowsilent 750W werkelt, ebenfalls ohne Probleme bisher...


----------



## HAZEzz (2. Februar 2019)

ne an einem pci stecker mit 2 acht pin steckern ...glaube mittlerweile es liegt an steam aber das der monitor ab und an ausgeht beim spielstart ist echt komisch ist ja schon ein neuer der alte hatte nen defekt und da war das selbe problem bei mspeilstart es wurmt mich einfach =(


----------



## HAZEzz (2. Februar 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Bring erstmal dein Windows auf den aktuellen Stand, wenn es weiterhin hackt helfen wir die Genres weiter.
> hängt deine Vega an 2 unterschiedlichen Leitungen?


ne an einem pci stecker mit 2 acht pin steckern ...glaube mittlerweile es liegt an steam aber das der monitor ab und an ausgeht beim spielstart ist echt komisch ist ja schon ein neuer der alte hatte nen defekt und da war das selbe problem bei mspeilstart es wurmt mich einfach =( das größte problem ist aber das die performance einfach weit hinter dem leistungspotenzial hängt es sich einfach nicht flüssig spielt mit freesync an schon gut aber das ist nicht die lösung schon garnicht in schnellen fps shootern sobald ich die fps in csgo auf 300 hochsetzte spielt es sich wie auf nem 60hz display auch unter dem neuen treiber 19.1.2 habe auf 240 fps begrenzt und freesync an damit geht es und in anderen spielen ist es nicht besser habe sogar schon mit dem gedanken gespielt das die karte defekt ist aber dann würde er bei den benchmarks doch einbrechen denke ich =(


----------



## Gurdi (2. Februar 2019)

Der neue Adrenalin ist ausdrücklich der Treiber für 1809.


----------



## drstoecker (2. Februar 2019)

HAZEzz schrieb:


> ne an einem pci stecker mit 2 acht pin steckern ...glaube mittlerweile es liegt an steam aber das der monitor ab und an ausgeht beim spielstart ist echt komisch ist ja schon ein neuer der alte hatte nen defekt und da war das selbe problem bei mspeilstart es wurmt mich einfach =( das größte problem ist aber das die performance einfach weit hinter dem leistungspotenzial hängt es sich einfach nicht flüssig spielt mit freesync an schon gut aber das ist nicht die lösung schon garnicht in schnellen fps shootern sobald ich die fps in csgo auf 300 hochsetzte spielt es sich wie auf nem 60hz display auch unter dem neuen treiber 19.1.2 habe auf 240 fps begrenzt und freesync an damit geht es und in anderen spielen ist es nicht besser habe sogar schon mit dem gedanken gespielt das die karte defekt ist aber dann würde er bei den benchmarks doch einbrechen denke ich =(


Schließ mal an 2 getrennten Leitungen an!


----------



## HAZEzz (2. Februar 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Schließ mal an 2 getrennten Leitungen an!


 ok versuche ich später bin grad auf arbeit danke schonmal


----------



## HAZEzz (2. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Der neue Adrenalin ist ausdrücklich der Treiber für 1809.



So würde ich jetzt vorgehen Windows auf neuesten Stand bringen im Anschluss den neuen Treiber installieren hatte das gestern getan leider unter dem build 1703 und damit blieben die Probleme will nur nix mehr falsch machen und evtl alles noch verschlimmern =( danke euch geb bescheid was rauskam...habe mich übrigens bewusst für Vega entschieden manchmal habe ich mir schon gewünscht doch das grüne >Lager gewählt zu haben hoffe das Problem lässt sich lösen ))))

Grüße Tom


----------



## Gurdi (2. Februar 2019)

Das der Monitor manchmal sich deaktivert hatte ich auch einige male mit dem neuen Adrenalin ist das weg. Aber auch Nvidia User berichten von dem Problem.


----------



## HAZEzz (2. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das der Monitor manchmal sich deaktivert hatte ich auch einige male mit dem neuen Adrenalin ist das weg. Aber auch Nvidia User berichten von dem Problem.


was ich halt einfach nicht verstehe das ich nach dem treiberupdate probleme hatte schön und gut aber das nach dem windows reset und der installation des alten treibers immer noch die gleichen probleme vorherrschen bin da mit meinem latein echt am ende


----------



## Don-71 (2. Februar 2019)

Du hast aber eine verdammt alte Windoes 10 Version und daran hängt es glaube ich auch.
Jemand hatte ähnliche Probleme wie du im CB Forum, und die Lösung war ein Biosupdate, da er immer nocht mit einen der ersten AM4 Biose durch die Gegend "fuhr".


----------



## HAZEzz (2. Februar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du hast aber eine verdammt alte Windoes 10 Version und daran hängt es glaube ich auch.
> Jemand hatte ähnliche Probleme wie du im CB Forum, und die Lösung war ein Biosupdate, da er immer nocht mit einen der ersten AM4 Biose durch die Gegend "fuhr".



hab die f4 version meines bios drauf mittlerweile gibts schon f8 ok werde ich mal flashen komme erst morgen dazu muss denke ich mein system im allgemeinen mal auf den neuesten stand bringen  danke schonmal


----------



## takan (2. Februar 2019)

HAZEzz schrieb:


> ok versuche ich später bin grad auf arbeit danke schonmal



wie viel ampere hat das netzteil auf den zwei 12v rails? mind. 30 ampere sollten es sein, zumindest bei einer nitro+ von sapphire.


----------



## HAZEzz (2. Februar 2019)

takan schrieb:


> wie viel ampere hat das netzteil auf den zwei 12v rails? mind. 30 ampere sollten es sein, zumindest bei einer nitro+ von sapphire.


boah keine ahnung hab das be quiet straight power 11 650 watt modular und eine MSI AIR Boost RX Vega 64...wie finde ich das raus ?


----------



## Don-71 (2. Februar 2019)

Das ist absolut ausreichend!
Mach dir da gar keinen Kopf!
Dein Netzteil hat 4 x 12V rails mit 80A; 18A, 18A, 22A, 22A


----------



## Lighting-Designer (2. Februar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist absolut ausreichend!
> Mach dir da gar keinen Kopf!
> Dein Netzteil hat 4 x 12V rails mit 80A; 18A, 18A, 22A, 22A



Du kannst die A nicht einfach addieren. Bei nem 650W Netzteil sind es max. 54,16A.


----------



## RX480 (2. Februar 2019)

In der Betriebsanleitung steht doch welche Anschlüsse an welchen Rails sind.
Anschluss an 2 verschiedene Rails sollte bessser sein.


----------



## Freiheraus (3. Februar 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Ich empfehle eher ein gutes seasonic zb Prime als ein bequiet womit es sehr häufig Probleme gibt. Hattest du das seasonic Prime mit 2 getrennten Leitungen angeschlossen?



Ich hatte alles mögliche probiert, zweit getrennte Leitungen sowieso (auch wenn es eh single rail ist), ich kann mein Seasonic-NTs echt nicht empfehlen für Vega (ausser V56) bzw. erst ab 850W uneingeschränkt (750W hatte ich nicht zum testen da). Ich bin eigentlich auch kein BQ-Anhänger, da ich FSP nicht auf einem Niveau mit Seasonic sehe, aber was sich Seasonic hier geleistet hat, ist echt enttäuschend bis peinlich.

Edit: TomsHW hat bei der Frontier Edition peaks von fast 380 Watt gemessen obwohl die Karte nicht über 265 Watt@Gaming/Torture zieht, das ist schon eine Hausnummer. Ich schätze damit kommt mein NT gar nicht klar. Selbst Undervolting (inkl. negativem PL) hat nichts gebracht.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Februar 2019)

Neuer Stand NDA.
4.2 und 7.2


----------



## Downsampler (3. Februar 2019)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Ich hatte alles mögliche probiert, zweit getrennte Leitungen sowieso (auch wenn es eh single rail ist), ich kann mein Seasonic-NTs echt nicht empfehlen für Vega (ausser V56) bzw. erst ab 850W uneingeschränkt (750W hatte ich nicht zum testen da). Ich bin eigentlich auch kein BQ-Anhänger, da ich FSP nicht auf einem Niveau mit Seasonic sehe, aber was sich Seasonic hier geleistet hat, ist echt enttäuschend bis peinlich.
> 
> Edit: TomsHW hat bei der Frontier Edition peaks von fast 380 Watt gemessen obwohl die Karte nicht über 265 Watt@Gaming/Torture zieht, das ist schon eine Hausnummer. Ich schätze damit kommt mein NT gar nicht klar. Selbst Undervolting (inkl. negativem PL) hat nichts gebracht.



Ich hatte auch zuerst das Prime Ultra Titanium mit 650 Watt angepeilt. Dann hat mir mein Verstand gesagt, daß 160 Euro zuviel sind für ein Netzteil und auf der Verpackung der Asus Strix Vega 56 stand Netzteilempfehlung 750 Watt. Ich habe das Prime Ultra Gold 750 Watt genommen und bisher läuft alles ohne Probleme.


----------



## Zwock7420 (3. Februar 2019)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Ich hatte alles mögliche probiert, zweit getrennte Leitungen sowieso (auch wenn es eh single rail ist), ich kann mein Seasonic-NTs echt nicht empfehlen für Vega (ausser V56) bzw. erst ab 850W uneingeschränkt (750W hatte ich nicht zum testen da). Ich bin eigentlich auch kein BQ-Anhänger, da ich FSP nicht auf einem Niveau mit Seasonic sehe, aber was sich Seasonic hier geleistet hat, ist echt enttäuschend bis peinlich.
> 
> Edit: TomsHW hat bei der Frontier Edition peaks von fast 380 Watt gemessen obwohl die Karte nicht über 265 Watt@Gaming/Torture zieht, das ist schon eine Hausnummer. Ich schätze damit kommt mein NT gar nicht klar. Selbst Undervolting (inkl. negativem PL) hat nichts gebracht.



Wie gesagt, ich habe jetzt ein 750W Seasonic, hab die Karte unter Wasser auf 1,8 ghz geprügelt und alles, und hatte nicht einmal Probleme.
Ich frage mich manchmal echt warum so viele Leute diese Probleme haben... ich hatte die Karte wie gesagt mit einem 500W Superflower am rennen ohne Probleme, mit einem 550W Enermax, mit einem Siverstone SFX-L 700W... teilweise sogar noch mit nem FX8350 Unterbau auf 5Ghz Allcore geprügelt, der ja nun wirklich nicht für seine Effizienz bekannt ist...

Bin wirklich gespant ob die Radeon 7 ein anderes PCB Layout hat, damit sie wieder feuchte Kondensatoren direkt auf der Karte haben, dann dürften diese die Spitzen deutlich besser abfangen... die Empfehlungen sind ja schon 100W weniger als bei der V64.


----------



## Dudelll (3. Februar 2019)

Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich habe jetzt ein 750W Seasonic, hab die Karte unter Wasser auf 1,8 ghz geprügelt und alles, und hatte nicht einmal Probleme.
> Ich frage mich manchmal echt warum so viele Leute diese Probleme haben... ich hatte die Karte wie gesagt mit einem 500W Superflower am rennen ohne Probleme, mit einem 550W Enermax, mit einem Siverstone SFX-L 700W... teilweise sogar noch mit nem FX8350 Unterbau auf 5Ghz Allcore geprügelt, der ja nun wirklich nicht für seine Effizienz bekannt ist...
> 
> Bin wirklich gespant ob die Radeon 7 ein anderes PCB Layout hat, damit sie wieder feuchte Kondensatoren direkt auf der Karte haben, dann dürften diese die Spitzen deutlich besser abfangen... die Empfehlungen sind ja schon 100W weniger als bei der V64.



1.8 Ghz oO .. haste da nen Screenshot von von nem Benchmark? Bzw war das stable, dann wär das echt nen Golden sample


----------



## Zwock7420 (3. Februar 2019)

Ist schon ne Weile her, und nein, war nicht stable, wenn ich mich recht entsinne... war eher son Fun Ding. TischRadi draussen auf die Fensterbank bei Schnee und Eis, Lüfter auf Vollgas und mal schaun was geht...  1750 Core und 1100HBM macht die Karte aber heute noch stabil.

Ich habe ausserdem meine ich in Erinnerung, dass man mit den älteren Treibern etwas mehr Takt fahren konnte, dafür aber nicht ganz die Scores/FPS erreicht hat...


----------



## soda (3. Februar 2019)

Hallo Leute,
nach meinem letzten Post hab ich mal ein wenig "gebenchmarkt" und auch die CPU Einstellungen noch etwas verändert .

Das System läuft stabil über mehrere Stunden Zocken und ich bin momentan bei folgenden Einstellungen geblieben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ergebnis in Time Spy (Warum steht hier bei HBM diese extrem hohe Temperatur?) :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ergebnis in FireStrike Extreme:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Würdet ihr jetzt nochmal irgendwo ansetzen um den Energieverbrauch noch zu senken oder mehr Punkte rauszuholen?
Oder einfach so lassen? 
Im Firestrike hätte ich gern die 10.000 Punkte erreicht aber hab es bisher nicht hinbekommen ohne den Verbrauch weiter hoch zu schrauben.

Grüße


----------



## Gurdi (3. Februar 2019)

Du könntest P6 durch P7 ersetzen und dann auf P7 mal eine Wert zwischen 1642 und 1672 ausprobieren bei einer Spannung von 1090Das Powerlimit dann auf +10-20 Prozent setzen dann sollte er zwischen P6 &7 hin und her boosten. Das erhöht den Takt in Sequenzen in denen du sonst einfach nicht das PL füllen würdest, wie im TimeSpy gut zu sehen ist.


----------



## HAZEzz (3. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Du könntest P6 durch P7 ersetzen und dann auf P7 mal eine Wert zwischen 1642 und 1672 ausprobieren bei einer Spannung von 1090Das Powerlimit dann auf +10-20 Prozent setzen dann sollte er zwischen P6 &7 hin und her boosten. Das erhöht den Takt in Sequenzen in denen du sonst einfach nicht das PL füllen würdest, wie im TimeSpy gut zu sehen ist.


Finde das undervolten etc ist ein sehr interessantes Thema besitze wie gesagt die MSI AIR Boost vega 64 OC was könnte man da noch so machen das sie optimiert wäre da ich von dem Thema ehrlich gesagt keinen Plan habe bräucht ich mal eine allgemeine Erklärung


----------



## Gurdi (3. Februar 2019)

Zu ner Ref passt mein 56er Build ganz gut. Da ist auch ein Screenshot mit den Werte bei.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...-morpheus-2-inkl-backplate-5.html#post9618137


----------



## soda (3. Februar 2019)

Ich werde das nachher mal testen gurdi.

Sind die Temperaturwerte in Ordnung so?

Dann eine andere Frage, wenn ich die Karte noch leiser bekommen will, macht es Sinn einen anderen Kühler zu verwenden? Wenn ja welchen? 

Grüße


----------



## Rallyesport (3. Februar 2019)

Nein macht keinen Sinn, viel leiser wird das nicht mehr bei der Abwärme und dem Verbrauch.
Ne Wasserkühlung dann noch, aber ich weiß es nicht ob es für den PCB nen Kühlblock gibt.
Geh lieber noch etwas runter mit der Lüfterdrehzahl, du solltest ja nicht allzu heiß werden.


----------



## HAZEzz (3. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Zu ner Ref passt mein 56er Build ganz gut. Da ist auch ein Screenshot mit den Werte bei.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...-morpheus-2-inkl-backplate-5.html#post9618137



Überlege sobald alles läuft auf wasser umzubauen habe da diese AIO gefunden Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro AMD RX Vega bringt die was von dem temps von der Lautstärke denke ich schon ?


----------



## Gurdi (3. Februar 2019)

Klar Wass bringt einiges auf ne Vega, vor allem im Vergleich zu ner Ref.Karte.
@Soda. Deine Temps sind sehr gut, wobei man die natürlich mit Dauerlast ermitteln müsste. Ein Kühlerwechsel lohnt nicht bei ner Strixx, die kühlt eigentlich gut. Was man machen kann ist ein Ghettomod, der ist super für die Strixx.


----------



## soda (3. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Klar Wass bringt einiges auf ne Vega, vor allem im Vergleich zu ner Ref.Karte.
> @Soda. Deine Temps sind sehr gut, wobei man die natürlich mit Dauerlast ermitteln müsste. Ein Kühlerwechsel lohnt nicht bei ner Strixx, die kühlt eigentlich gut. Was man machen kann ist ein Ghettomod, der ist super für die Strixx.



Danke aber ich hab immernoch die Pulse


Hier das Ergebnis von den veränderten Werten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Gudi
Nicht das was du dir erhofft hattest oder?


----------



## MrZaboo (3. Februar 2019)

Ist die  "ASUS Radeon RX Vega 64 ROG Strix OC 8GB" eigentlich zu empfehlen? Man liest ja hier und da von Hitzeproblemen aufgrund der Bauweise. 
Würde mit meinem Netzteil aber wohl ohnehin Probleme geben (Antec TP-550C 80+ Gold), und ich hatte nicht vor, das auch noch zu ersetzen x)


----------



## ky0mu81 (3. Februar 2019)

Ich hab die ASUS Strix V64.
Die Karte ist an sich nicht schlecht wenn man nicht vor hat extrem zu übertakten.
Die Strix hat ein relativ restriktives Powerlimit(240W+50% und zusätzlich Core-Current Limit ~220A) das man auch nicht so einfach aushebeln kann.
Wenn man die Karte so betreibt wie sie aus der Packung kommt ist das auch vollkommen ausreichend für OC aber nicht!
Das Netzteil sollte für Sparbetrieb ohne erhöhtes Powerlimit und UV gerade so ausreichen damit laesst man aber schon einiges an Leistung brach liegen.
Mein 650W NT ist schon gut ausgelastet wenn ich die Karte voll ausfahre daher werde ich mit demnächst auch ein grösseres holen.
Der Kühler ist OK, bei meiner Karte gabs keinerlei Probleme mit den Temps aber die Lüfter können unter Last schon ein bisschen laut werden.
Gute Gehäuselüftung ist ein muss!


----------



## Sirthegoat (3. Februar 2019)

Hab mir heute mal die Idle Werte meiner RX580 angeschaut und ich bin etwas verwundert. Die Karte läuft ohne Last mit 300 Mhz durchgehend allerdings gehen laufend die  Fans an die im Idle ja eigentlich aus sein sollte. In HWInfo habe ich jetzt gesehen das die Karte bei 300 Mhz mit 0,950 Volt läuft, laut Wattman sollte aber schon im ersten (einstellbaren) Zustsand die Karte mit 600 Mhz bei 0,76 Volt laufen, irgendwie erscheinen mir die 0,95 Volt auch extrem hoch für den geringen Idle Takt... hat jemand eine RX580 und kann mal Vergleiche? Tschuldigung das ganze ist natürlich Off Topic aber ich wollte dazu nicht extra einen Thread aufmachen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Februar 2019)

@Soda, das sieht doch gut aus. Sry wegen der Karte, ich verwechsele hier die User und deren Karten des öfteren vor allem weil ich meist in mehreren Thread irgendwas mache.
Du hast jetzt einen Boostbuild


----------



## bath92 (4. Februar 2019)

@ Sirthegoat:

Nutzt du einen Monitor mit einer Bildwiederholfrequenz > 100Hz?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (4. Februar 2019)

TweakTown auf Twitter: "Unboxing article is gonna drop soon! Super awesome packaging with Radeon VII. For now, this teaser image...… "


----------



## Gurdi (4. Februar 2019)

Wird wohl heute um 15 Uhr das erste NDA fallen, mal sehn was alles enthalten ist. Scheint ja ein paar Überraschungen zu geben bei der GPU.


----------



## spl1ce (4. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wird wohl heute um 15 Uhr das erste NDA fallen, mal sehn was alles enthalten ist. Scheint ja ein paar Überraschungen zu geben bei der GPU.



Die Spannung steigt. Ist fast nicht aus zu halten xD


----------



## takan (4. Februar 2019)

sagt mal, habt ihr auch für weniger als eine halbe sek manchmal eine art flickering über displayport?


----------



## RX480 (4. Februar 2019)

Die RVII soll GraphitePads wie die WX8200 (und MI 50?)haben. 
Da kann man gleich gut mit Testen anfangen ohne noch mal die WLP zu tauschen.


----------



## Gurdi (4. Februar 2019)

takan schrieb:


> sagt mal, habt ihr auch für weniger als eine halbe sek manchmal eine art flickering über displayport?



Nein.



RX480 schrieb:


> Die RVII soll GraphitePads wie die WX8200 (und MI 50?)haben.
> Da kann man gleich gut mit Testen anfangen ohne noch mal die WLP zu tauschen.



Soll nicht sondern hat. Bin gespannt auf die Kühlleistung. Bei der WX8200 war das Pad ordentlich.


----------



## RX480 (4. Februar 2019)

guter lnk von Dir.
Die fette Kupferplatte ist auch net schlecht. Die Ref.Designs von AMD werden immer besser!


----------



## EyRaptor (4. Februar 2019)

YouTube GamersNexus Teardown

Aha, also das Design des Kühler gefällt mir richtig gut mit den 5 Heatpipes auf der fetten Vaporchamber.
Aber es wurden 4 Spannungswandler weggespart die wohl bei der Instict mit drauf waren 
Ist zwar bestimmt immernoch overkill, aber froh bin ich darüber echt nicht.


Mir fällt grad ein, dass das bei der r9 Nano auch schon so war.
Nur waren es da nur zwei breite Heatpipes die über der GPU auf der Vaporchamber lagen.
(trotz 4GB Vram noch immer eine meiner absoluten Lieblingskarten  )


----------



## Gurdi (4. Februar 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> YouTube GamersNexus Teardown
> 
> Aha, also das Design des Kühler gefällt mir richtig gut mit den 5 Heatpipes auf der fetten Vaporchamber.
> Aber es wurden 4 Spannungswandler weggespart die wohl bei der Instict mit drauf waren
> ...



Ja bin auch mal gespannt was Igor da so misst.


----------



## EyRaptor (4. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja bin auch mal gespannt was Igor da so misst.



Jup, Igors Power/Thermal/IR Messungen + VRM analyse von Buildzoid ^^.
Mit 0,5mm dicken Wärmeleitpads zwischen Baseplate und Kühlkörper kann man die VRM Temperatur bestimmt verbessern.


----------



## Gurdi (4. Februar 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Jup, Igors Power/Thermal/IR Messungen + VRM analyse von Buildzoid ^^.
> Mit 0,5mm dicken Wärmeleitpads zwischen Baseplate und Kühlkörper kann man die VRM Temperatur bestimmt verbessern.



Was Igor so durchblicken lassen hat deutet zumindest darauf hin das man die VRMßs diesmal nicht unterschätzen sollte.


----------



## Gurdi (4. Februar 2019)

Endlich, neuer Treiber
Radeon™ Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.2.1 Release Notes | AMD

Behebt den Blackscreenbug mit Freesync und den HDMI Underscan Bug. Von beidem war ich betroffen.


----------



## flozge (4. Februar 2019)

Hallo ich habe ein Problem. Und zwar springt der HBM2 Speicher meiner Vega dauernd zwischen 1050MHz zu 800MHz rum. Die Temperaturen des HBM sind immer unter 80° C, aber der Hotspot über 100°C liegt es daran?


----------



## soda (4. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @Soda, das sieht doch gut aus. Sry wegen der Karte, ich verwechsele hier die User und deren Karten des öfteren vor allem weil ich meist in mehreren Thread irgendwas mache.
> Du hast jetzt einen Boostbuild



Danke für deine Hilfe.

Warum setzt man das PL nur auf +10-20?Wäre anders nicht noch mehr drin?

Der max. Takt war bei Time Spy auf 1637, warum geht er nicht noch höher?

Ich hab mit den Settings nochmal den Fire Strike Extreme laufen lassen und war etwas enttäuscht da weniger raus kam als vorher.

Sorry für die Noob Fragen.

Güße


----------



## Elistaer (4. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was Igor so durchblicken lassen hat deutet zumindest darauf hin das man die VRMßs diesmal nicht unterschätzen sollte.


Das die Vapor Chamber aber über die gesamte Länge geht wie es Raff gesagt hat ist auch übel sollte eine gute kühlung ermöglichen. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (4. Februar 2019)

Kriegt jemand den neuen Treiber ans laufen?
Radeon™ RX Vega 64 Drivers & Support | AMD

Der ist ratten schnell, aber super buggy bei mir.



soda schrieb:


> Danke für deine Hilfe.
> 
> Warum setzt man das PL nur auf +10-20?Wäre anders nicht noch mehr drin?
> 
> ...




Hab grad wenig Zeit, klar kannst du mehr Power geben, sinn ist es ja die Leistungsaufnahme stets sinnvoll zu nutzen. Wenn du mehr durchjagen willst mach mehr.


----------



## MfDoom (4. Februar 2019)

takan schrieb:


> sagt mal, habt ihr auch für weniger als eine halbe sek manchmal eine art flickering über displayport?



Ja, aber am Zweitmonitor. Der hängt über einen DVI auf Displayport Adapter an der Karte. 
Kann aber natürlich sein das der langsam den Geist aufgibt und es nichts mit den Treibern zu tun hat


----------



## Dudelll (4. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Kriegt jemand den neuen Treiber ans laufen?
> Radeon™ RX Vega 64 Drivers & Support | AMD
> 
> Der ist ratten schnell, aber super buggy bei mir.
> ...



Ratten schnell von der Bedienung oder wirklich schneller als der vorherige, also in Benchmarks?

Und was genau ist Buggy ^^?


----------



## Gurdi (4. Februar 2019)

Ok das mit dem neuen Treiber hat sich erledigt bei mir, offenbar hielt der meine Karte für irgendwas anderes. Ich hatte das blaue Overlay von den Pro Karten ....


----------



## Dudelll (4. Februar 2019)

Bei mir läuft der neue Treiber ohne Probleme. Allerdings ist der Eff. Takt jetzt bei gleichen Einstellungen ca.10Mhz höher, hab daher durch die 0.5% mehr Takt ziemlich genau 0.5% mehr Punkte in TimeSpy  .. Hab allerdings nicht geschaut ob das Setting dadurch jetzt evtl. instabil ist, bzw. ob der Verbrauch jetzt auch leicht höher ist. Alles in allem keine große Änderung zum vorherigen, aber ich bin schon glücklich wenn die Bildfehler in BF V jetzt endlich mal weg sind


----------



## Linmoum (4. Februar 2019)

Ich war mal so frei, ist ja fast soweit und tut der Übersicht sicherlich gut. Also alle "Noch-Normalo-Veganer" rüber und brav eine ordern. 

AMD Radeon VII Laberthread


----------



## Gurdi (5. Februar 2019)

Wer ACOdyysey hat sollte sich unbedingt den neuen Treiber ziehen. Das verbessert de Frametime im Spiel massiv.
Auch die Anno Beta mag den neuen Treiber,man scheint ein wenig an den DrawCall handling gefeilt zu haben.


----------



## Zwock7420 (5. Februar 2019)

Linmoum schrieb:


> Ich war mal so frei, ist ja fast soweit und tut der Übersicht sicherlich gut. Also alle "Noch-Normalo-Veganer" rüber und brav eine ordern.
> 
> AMD Radeon VII Laberthread



Warst wohl etwas zu ungeduldig, wa?


----------



## WhoRainZone (5. Februar 2019)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Ja, aber am Zweitmonitor. Der hängt über einen DVI auf Displayport Adapter an der Karte.


Exakt das selbe bei mir. Defekt ist der allerdings safe nicht


----------



## HAZEzz (5. Februar 2019)

Nochmal die frage in die Runde habe Donnerstag zeit die von mir zuletzt beschrieben Probleme mit den Fps und Darstellungsproblemen sowie das Monitorsignal was ab und an beim Spiel start verloren  geht was zur zeit nicht mehr passiert  zu bearbeiten nun meine frage wie ich am besten vorgehen sollte würde mein chipsatztreiber updaten windows auf 1809 bringen , dass bios flashen danach Soundtreiber und grafiktreiber updaten und letztendlich Steam neu aufsetzen um endlich wieder ohne freeseync anmachen zu müssen meine shooter spielen zu können ,wollte da nur mal fragen wie ihr vorgehen würdet um das System auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen glaube habe da in letzter Zeit nicht viel getan und habe Angst was falsch zu machen =(

LG Tom


----------



## RX480 (5. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wer ACOdyysey hat sollte sich unbedingt den neuen Treiber ziehen. Das verbessert de Frametime im Spiel massiv.
> Auch die Anno Beta mag den neuen Treiber,man scheint ein wenig an den DrawCall handling gefeilt zu haben.



YT zu ACO
YouTube

Review zu Anno-Beta
Anno 1800 Closed Beta im Ersteindruck (Seite 2) - ComputerBase
Achtung! 16GB Ram könnten knapp werden bzw. bremsen wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Downsampler (5. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Endlich, neuer Treiber
> Radeon™ Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.2.1 Release Notes | AMD
> 
> Behebt den Blackscreenbug mit Freesync und den HDMI Underscan Bug. Von beidem war ich betroffen.



Ist uninteressant weil die gleichen Fehler wie beim Vorgänger auch drin sind.


----------



## SnaxeX (5. Februar 2019)

Ich warte nach wie vor bis sie den Issue Gefixed haben, dass die Einstellungen nicht übernommen werden. 

Ich mag nicht dann mitn overlay herum laufen müssen nur um zu überprüfen ob er auch wirklich die Werte übernimmt.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Februar 2019)

HAZEzz schrieb:


> Nochmal die frage in die Runde habe Donnerstag zeit die von mir zuletzt beschrieben Probleme mit den Fps und Darstellungsproblemen sowie das Monitorsignal was ab und an beim Spiel start verloren  geht was zur zeit nicht mehr passiert  zu bearbeiten nun meine frage wie ich am besten vorgehen sollte würde mein chipsatztreiber updaten windows auf 1809 bringen , dass bios flashen danach Soundtreiber und grafiktreiber updaten und letztendlich Steam neu aufsetzen um endlich wieder ohne freeseync anmachen zu müssen meine shooter spielen zu können ,wollte da nur mal fragen wie ihr vorgehen würdet um das System auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen glaube habe da in letzter Zeit nicht viel getan und habe Angst was falsch zu machen =(
> 
> LG Tom



Hast du den neuen Treiber mal ausprobiert? So ganz im Griff scheint man das noch nicht zu haben.


----------



## HAZEzz (5. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hast du den neuen Treiber mal ausprobiert? So ganz im Griff scheint man das noch nicht zu haben.



Da nehme ich lieber erstmal den 19.1.2 denke ich komme wie gesagt erst donnerstag dazu mich um meinen pc zu kümmern muss wie ihr mir ja empfohlen habe mal meine ganze Plattform Windows, Bios,Chipsatz und Grafiktreiber auf den neuesten Stand bringen, wollte halt nur mal wissen wie ihr sowas handhabt bevor ich wieder nen Fehler mache und es wieder nicht so läuft wie ich es mir wünsche bzw wie es am anfange lief bevor ich den treiber meiner Grafikkarte geupdatet habe. Wie gesagt habe schon windows etc neu aufgesetzt und es läuft immernoch bescheiden gesagt ********  aber sind halt noch viele Alttreiber und das Bios ist 4 versionen hinter der neuen und windows ist auch noch die 1709 Version denke alles auf Neustand bringen ist schon der Richtige Weg hoffe ich


----------



## Gurdi (5. Februar 2019)

HAZEzz schrieb:


> Da nehme ich lieber erstmal den 19.1.2 denke ich komme wie gesagt erst donnerstag dazu mich um meinen pc zu kümmern muss wie ihr mir ja empfohlen habe mal meine ganze Plattform Windows, Bios,Chipsatz und Grafiktreiber auf den neuesten Stand bringen, wollte halt nur mal wissen wie ihr sowas handhabt bevor ich wieder nen Fehler mache und es wieder nicht so läuft wie ich es mir wünsche bzw wie es am anfange lief bevor ich den treiber meiner Grafikkarte geupdatet habe. Wie gesagt habe schon windows etc neu aufgesetzt und es läuft immernoch bescheiden gesagt ********  aber sind halt noch viele Alttreiber und das Bios ist 4 versionen hinter der neuen und windows ist auch noch die 1709 Version denke alles auf Neustand bringen ist schon der Richtige Weg hoffe ich



Richtig, das wäre schon mal eine gute Basis


----------



## ky0mu81 (6. Februar 2019)

takan schrieb:


> sagt mal, habt ihr auch für weniger als eine halbe sek manchmal eine art flickering über displayport?



Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit meiner ASUS V64 Strix.
Nach längerem Betrieb hat der Bildschirm angefangen sporadisch zu flackern und blieb vereinzelt sogar komplett schwarz.
Ich hab ne weile rumprobiert und schliesslich kam ich drauf das die Karte bissl runterhängt (sag).
Kleine Stütze gebaut und seitem habe ich keine Probleme mehr!
Kann sein das die Karte durch ihr Gewicht bissl aus dem Slot gezogen wird oder durch die Biegung der Platine irgendwo Wackelkontakt entsteht.
Check das mal, wenn das nicht hilft -> Support & ggf. austauschen lassen...


----------



## Elistaer (6. Februar 2019)

HAZEzz schrieb:


> Da nehme ich lieber erstmal den 19.1.2 denke ich komme wie gesagt erst donnerstag dazu mich um meinen pc zu kümmern muss wie ihr mir ja empfohlen habe mal meine ganze Plattform Windows, Bios,Chipsatz und Grafiktreiber auf den neuesten Stand bringen, wollte halt nur mal wissen wie ihr sowas handhabt bevor ich wieder nen Fehler mache und es wieder nicht so läuft wie ich es mir wünsche bzw wie es am anfange lief bevor ich den treiber meiner Grafikkarte geupdatet habe. Wie gesagt habe schon windows etc neu aufgesetzt und es läuft immernoch bescheiden gesagt ********  aber sind halt noch viele Alttreiber und das Bios ist 4 versionen hinter der neuen und windows ist auch noch die 1709 Version denke alles auf Neustand bringen ist schon der Richtige Weg hoffe ich


Verstehe ich dich Richtig?

Windows clean install aber alte Version genommen?

Windows Media Creation Tool, nutzen die neueste Version drauf ziehen (dafür braucht es ca 9gb freien Speicher auf Laufwerk C: ) und du umgehst viele Updates, dazu kannst du eigentlich nicht die build Version verschieben oder aussetzen das wird von Windows automatisch herunter geladen und installiert. 

In dem Atemzug kannst du gleich alles neu aufsetzen was du brauchst bzw schon vorher auf eine Partition ziehen. 

Ich schau immer nach GPU-Treiber, Chip oder Allin-One für Mainboards, da nach periphere. 

Tante Edit:

Die Performance von Vega unter DX12 bei Anno 1800 ist mal eine ansage hoffentlich wird da noch geschraubt, die Leistung der GTX 1080 verwundert mich da aber die ist auch mit DX12 sehr hoch was sonst eher negativ ausgefallen ist

Anno 1800 Closed Beta im Ersteindruck (Seite 2) - ComputerBase

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Downsampler (6. Februar 2019)

ky0mu81 schrieb:


> Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit meiner ASUS V64 Strix.
> Nach längerem Betrieb hat der Bildschirm angefangen sporadisch zu flackern und blieb vereinzelt sogar komplett schwarz.
> Ich hab ne weile rumprobiert und schliesslich kam ich drauf das die Karte bissl runterhängt (sag).
> Kleine Stütze gebaut und seitem habe ich keine Probleme mehr!
> ...



Dagegen hilft die Karte neu stecken und verschrauben während der PC auf der Seite liegt. Auch sollte man die Schrauben mit den Zähnen unter dem Schraubenkopf verwenden, damit die Karte nicht beim Aufrichten des PCs wieder verrutschen kann.

Das sich die Platine verbiegt ist bei der Strix eigentlich nicht möglich, weil sie eine stabile Backplate hat.


----------



## ky0mu81 (6. Februar 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Dagegen hilft die Karte neu Stecken und verschrauben während der PC auf der Seite liegt. Auch sollte man die Schrauben mit den Zähnen unter dem Schraubenkopf verwenden, damit die Karte nicht beim Aufrichten des PCs wieder verrutschen kann.
> 
> Das sich die Platine verbiegt ist bei der Strix eigentlich nicht möglich, weil sie eine stabile Backplate hat.



Guter Tipp, aber viele Gehäuse haben ja nun überall grosse Daumenschrauben die man gern mal vergisst mit dem Schraubenzieher ordentlich nachzuziehen oder die einfach keinen guten Halt bieten...
Die Backplate ist schon stabil aber selbst die kann im bereich des PCIe Slot nicht 100%ig schützen, vor allem wenn man sie aus unbestimmten Gründen entfernt hat... 
Es könnte auch sein das durch Fertigungstoleranzen oder mangelhafte Montage irgendwo eine Spannung drin ist.
Das ist auch nur eine von vielen möglichen Ursachen, wie gesagt im zweifelsfall lieber Support anfragen und ggf. austauschen lassen weil normal ist das nicht!


----------



## WhoRainZone (6. Februar 2019)

Durch Bending kommt das bei mir mit der Nano sicher nicht 
Aber das tritt bei mir nur auf, wenn zB. spiele im Vollbild gestartet werden oder so.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Februar 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Verstehe ich dich Richtig?
> 
> Windows clean install aber alte Version genommen?
> 
> ...



Hab die Beta gezockt, Performance war einwadfrei mit der Vega. Vor allem die Frametimes waren sehr sauber mit DX12.


----------



## HAZEzz (6. Februar 2019)

Habe mir jetzt diese AIO Wasserkühlung  Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro AMD RX Vega M01 - Black  für meine MSI AirBoost RXVega64 OC bestellt mit 240mm Radiator wird dadurch eindeutig leiser und kühler und soll einfach zu installieren sein sobald diese da ist und eingebaut werde ich mein Karte optimieren und mich ans undervolten und feintuning machen um etwas Strom zu sparen und vllt die performance zu optimieren ;D


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Februar 2019)

YouTube

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gandrasch (6. Februar 2019)

Guten Tag,

ich habe mir letzte Woche einen neuen Rechner zusammen gestellt. Als GPU dient eine Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 64 Nitro+ und diese wird auf einem ASUS Prime X470-Pro von einem 650 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11 befeuert. (CPU Ryzen 5 2600). Asus VG248QE (144hz) dient zur Ausgabe.

Jetzt habe ich das Problem das ich extremes Spulenfiepen habe (O-Ton von Kumpels denen ich eine Aufnahme ( gpu noise.mp3 - Google Drive offenes Gehäuse ) vorgespielt habe: "Das klingt ja mal eher nach defekt. Das ist spulenbongo" und "Da hörst du doch jeden einzelnen Takt?!").  Da der PC im Schlafzimmer steht ist dies nicht akzeptabel, so kann meine Frau auf keinen Fall schlafen.

Nun habe ich kurzerhand eine zweite bei Mindfactory bestellt, aber die ist mindestens genauso laut.  ( gpu noise.mp3 - Google Drive geschlossenes Gehäuse, durchs konvertieren ist die MP3 sehr leise)

Lüftergeräusche wären ja das eine, aber das klingt wie ein Moped mit sehr losem Auspuff das vor dem offnen Fenster dauerhaft seine Runden dreht. 

Hab ich einfach nur extrem hohes Pech oder ist das bei den Vega 64 häufig verbreitet. Ich würde eigentlich echt gerne bei AMD bleiben weil ich die Preispolitik von NVIDIA schrecklich finde und lieber AMD unterstütze, aber das ist einfach kein Zustand. 

Ich möchte auch ungern jetzt Grafikkarten bestellen bis ich eine bekomme die zufällig akzeptabel ist. 

Edit: ich habe auch mal probiert zu undervolten, ändert leider fast gar nichts. 

Das Problem tritt in Firestrike bei ca 70 fps auf und wird dann deutlich lauter je näher es an die 100 FPS geht. Warhammer Total War 2 ist so zB auch unspielbar. Da ich extra einen 144hz Monitor habe ist Frames auf 60 locken auch keine Option.
Viele Grüße,
gandrasch


----------



## gaussmath (6. Februar 2019)

Klingt für mich eher so, als würde ein Kabel gegen den Lüfter kommen.


----------



## RX480 (6. Februar 2019)

HAZEzz schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt diese AIO Wasserkühlung  Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro AMD RX Vega M01 - Black  für meine MSI AirBoost RXVega64 OC bestellt mit 240mm Radiator wird dadurch eindeutig leiser und kühler...



Zur Montage bitte mal die Litanei zu Ralleysport durchlesen.
Ace + drstoecker hatten auch schon gepostet.

Das korrekte Einrasten der Backplate in der Nut und die Reihenfolge beim Anziehen sind ganz wichtig!
(in der Nähe der Nut kann ne Schraube von der Slotblende stören, erstmal trocken Probieren, ob Was stört)


----------



## gandrasch (6. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Klingt für mich eher so, als würde ein Kabel gegen den Lüfter kommen.



Deswegen dachte ich da auch zuerst dran. Aber man hört im Hintergrund die GPU Lüfter erst hochfahren und die laufen beim raustaben aus dem Spiel auch weiter während das seltsame Geräusch weg ist.


----------



## HAZEzz (6. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Zur Montage bitte mal die Litanei zu Ralleysport durchlesen.
> Ace + drstoecker hatten auch schon gepostet.
> 
> Das korrekte Einrasten der Backplate in der Nut und die Reihenfolge beim Anziehen sind ganz wichtig!
> (in der Nähe der Nut kann ne Schraube von der Slotblende stören, erstmal trocken Probieren, ob Was stört)



wo finde ich dies ?


----------



## Gurdi (6. Februar 2019)

gandrasch schrieb:


> Deswegen dachte ich da auch zuerst dran. Aber man hört im Hintergrund die GPU Lüfter erst hochfahren und die laufen beim raustaben aus dem Spiel auch weiter während das seltsame Geräusch weg ist.



Mal undervolting probiert? Framelimiter im Einsatz?
Hat die Karte einen GPU tach?


----------



## gandrasch (6. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mal undervolting probiert? Framelimiter im Einsatz?
> Hat die Karte einen GPU tach?



Jap, hab mich beim Undervolten  nach deinen Posts gerichtet, die hier irgendwo rumschwieren.  

Framelimiter habe ich auch getestet, aber selbst bei 100 FPS ist das Geräusch zu hören. Leiser wirds echt erst unter 70 FPS (bei BF5 zB.).

GPU Tach ist nicht vorhanden. Was ich allerdings noch  nicht getestet habe ist ein zweites Kabel vom PSU für die zweiten 8 Pins zu nutzen. Könnte das helfen? Statt dem Y Kabel.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Februar 2019)

gandrasch schrieb:


> Jap, hab mich beim Undervolten  nach deinen Posts gerichtet, die hier irgendwo rumschwieren.
> 
> Framelimiter habe ich auch getestet, aber selbst bei 100 FPS ist das Geräusch zu hören. Leiser wirds echt erst unter 70 FPS (bei BF5 zB.).
> 
> GPU Tach ist nicht vorhanden. Was ich allerdings noch  nicht getestet habe ist ein zweites Kabel vom PSU für die zweiten 8 Pins zu nutzen. Könnte das helfen? Statt dem Y Kabel.



Ja das könnte helfen.


----------



## Elistaer (6. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hab die Beta gezockt, Performance war einwadfrei mit der Vega. Vor allem die Frametimes waren sehr sauber mit DX12.


Bei CB ist ja ein Benchmark der gpus und CPUs vorhanden die Performance ist definitiv sehr gut.

Was ich über die Vega R VII denke habe ich ja im dazugehörigen Thread schon kunt getan sollte das von AMD profezeite scenario eintreten. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (6. Februar 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Bei CB ist ja ein Benchmark der gpus und CPUs vorhanden die Performance ist definitiv sehr gut.
> 
> Was ich über die Vega R VII denke habe ich ja im dazugehörigen Thread schon kunt getan sollte das von AMD profezeite scenario eintreten.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk



Bin mal gespannt, ich denke unter DX12 kann die Vega noch was rausholen. Auch der Vram Bedarf von dem Spiel war sehr geizig, das was man da streamt die ganze Zeit könnte man problemlos in den Vram einer 8GB Karte packen.


----------



## drstoecker (6. Februar 2019)

so jungs bin heute fertig geworden mit meinem system aber schaut selbst




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (6. Februar 2019)

Ist die Graka an nem Riser ?
(da wäre ich auf die Performance gespannt)


----------



## drstoecker (6. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ist die Graka an nem Riser ?
> (da wäre ich auf die Performance gespannt)



Jawohl, das erste Kabel war aber defekt. Die Teile sind nicht für mehrmaliges hin und her Knicken geeignet.
performance ist übrigens ohne Einschränkungen vorhanden.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Februar 2019)

Hammer Teil! Das ist ja mal richtig schick, da sieht meine graue Maus ja geradezu bieder gegen aus.
Wo ist das NT?=


----------



## drstoecker (6. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hammer Teil! Das ist ja mal richtig schick, da sieht meine graue Maus ja geradezu bieder gegen aus.
> Wo ist das NT?=


im hinteren teil des gehäuses!


----------



## Downsampler (6. Februar 2019)

Im Sommer kriechen dir die Mücken und Käfer überall rein, weil sie denken in deinem PC scheint die Sonne.


----------



## RX480 (6. Februar 2019)

Der Preis für so eine Gehäuse geht ja noch. Hätte ich net gedacht. Und Platz bis ans Lebensende. NICE
Da hat man einen Platz an der Sonne.
Lian Li PC-O11 Air mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Midi Tower | Mindfactory.de

Kabel+Schläuche supi verlegt. Da stört Nix den Airflow.
The best Doc für Vega. 1+


----------



## gandrasch (6. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja das könnte helfen.



Das hat auch geholfen. Das Fiepen ist nicht weg, aber mit geschlossenem Case und drehenden Lüftern nicht mehr wirklich nervig. 

Manchmal kanns dann doch so einfach sein. Denke das PSU und GPU hier einfach keine gute Combi sind. 


Komme bei Firestrike auf 24 992 Grafik Score. Bin da deiner Empfehlung gefolgt P6 1632@1050 und P7 1652@1105. Werde jetzt mal probieren P7 mit weniger Voltage hin zu bekommen.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Februar 2019)

gandrasch schrieb:


> Das hat auch geholfen. Das Fiepen ist nicht weg, aber mit geschlossenem Case und drehenden Lüftern nicht mehr wirklich nervig.
> 
> Manchmal kanns dann doch so einfach sein. Denke das PSU und GPU hier einfach keine gute Combi sind.
> 
> ...



Auf was hast du den Speicher und das PL? Ich komm bei 240 Watt ASIC auf 26k im Strike.


----------



## gandrasch (6. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Auf was hast du den Speicher und das PL? Ich komm bei 240 Watt ASIC auf 26k im Strike.



Grad 1000 mV auf 1020MHz.

Hatte jetzt 2 Abstürze während des Spielens, habe also alles etwas runter geschraubt. Glaube langsam echt Montagsmodelle bekommen zu haben.


----------



## RX480 (6. Februar 2019)

Kann sein, das Dein SOC die hohen Spannungen net so mag!
Geh mal mit HBM/Uncore auf 975mV zurück. (reicht dicke für HBM-Takt 1040)


----------



## drstoecker (7. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ist die Graka an nem Riser ?
> (da wäre ich auf die Performance gespannt)



schau mal hier
YouTube


----------



## RX480 (7. Februar 2019)

Danke!


----------



## HAZEzz (7. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Zur Montage bitte mal die Litanei zu Ralleysport durchlesen.
> Ace + drstoecker hatten auch schon gepostet.
> 
> Das korrekte Einrasten der Backplate in der Nut und die Reihenfolge beim Anziehen sind ganz wichtig!
> (in der Nähe der Nut kann ne Schraube von der Slotblende stören, erstmal trocken Probieren, ob Was stört)



hab nur die Möglichkeit den Radiator der Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro AMD RX Vega M01 im oberen bereich meines gehäuses zu montieren der wird dann mit 2 meiner vorhandenen Corsair LL RGB Lüftern 120mm bestückt nun habe ich die befürchtung da ich im vorderteil meines Gehäuses schon einen 360mm Radiator Der Kraken x72 für die Cpu sitzen habe es eventuell zu Hitze Problemen kommen könnte habe aber nur die Möglichkeit dieser Montage es würde sicher immernoch besser sein als der Referenzlüfter wollte nur mal fragen was ihr dazu sagen könnt und vllt ähnliche Erfahrungen habt  

LG TOM


----------



## RX480 (7. Februar 2019)

Poste doch mal bitte ein Bild von Deinem Gehäuse.
Was für eine CPU ?
Evtl. gemeinsamer Loop vorstellbar ?

Ace hatte da schon gute Ideen.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

gandrasch schrieb:


> Grad 1000 mV auf 1020MHz.
> 
> Hatte jetzt 2 Abstürze während des Spielens, habe also alles etwas runter geschraubt. Glaube langsam echt Montagsmodelle bekommen zu haben.



Was sagt denn der HotSpot?


----------



## drstoecker (7. Februar 2019)

HAZEzz schrieb:


> hab nur die Möglichkeit den Radiator der Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro AMD RX Vega M01 im oberen bereich meines gehäuses zu montieren der wird dann mit 2 meiner vorhandenen Corsair LL RGB Lüftern 120mm bestückt nun habe ich die befürchtung da ich im vorderteil meines Gehäuses schon einen 360mm Radiator Der Kraken x72 für die Cpu sitzen habe es eventuell zu Hitze Problemen kommen könnte habe aber nur die Möglichkeit dieser Montage es würde sicher immernoch besser sein als der Referenzlüfter wollte nur mal fragen was ihr dazu sagen könnt und vllt ähnliche Erfahrungen habt
> 
> LG TOM



Denke auch wenn du keine direkte Frischluft für den Radiator hast wird’s schlecht von der kühlleistung.


----------



## Dudelll (7. Februar 2019)

Würds einfach probieren, der 360er in der Front schaufelt ja genug Luft rein, denke nicht das die großartig wärmer ist als die außenluft wenn da nur die CPU dran hängt.


----------



## drstoecker (7. Februar 2019)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Würds einfach probieren, der 360er in der Front schaufelt ja genug Luft rein, denke nicht das die großartig wärmer ist als die außenluft wenn da nur die CPU dran hängt.


Eine eisbaer wäre hier ideal!


----------



## HAZEzz (7. Februar 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Denke auch wenn du keine direkte Frischluft für den Radiator hast wird’s schlecht von der kühlleistung.[/QUOT
> 
> Aber doch besser als mit dem Referenzkühler denke ich finde mit dem heizt die Karte echt stark auf bei Last vom Lärmpegel brauchen wir ja garnicht erst reden  Du hattest doch auch sie selbe AIO würdest du mir paar tipps geeben was bei der Montage zu beachten ist wäre echt super


----------



## drstoecker (7. Februar 2019)

Wie man fuer eine Radeon VII eine alternative Kuehlung vorbereitet (Video) | igorsLAB – Tom's Hardware Deutschland

ist das der igor von dem immer alle reden?


----------



## drstoecker (7. Februar 2019)

iWebi schrieb:


> Das ist er.


Netter Junge der Typ!


----------



## gaussmath (7. Februar 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Netter Junge der Typ!





Ich verdiene übrigens mein Geld mit 3D Scannern. Mein Scanner kostet allerdings so viel wie eine Eigentumswohnung. Also, falls jemand Interesse hat...


----------



## raiden87 (7. Februar 2019)

Dank euch konnte ich meine Hitzeprobleme meiner V64LC in den Griff bekommen. Die Karte "chillt" nun bei 70c als Hotspot und ca 1630Mhz Takt. Allerdings ist mir jetzt ein neues Problem aufgefallen. Ich vermute das letzte Win 10 Update auf 1809 ist schuld... Seit dem passiert es manchmal, dass die Karte in Games sich einfach für ne Sekunde auf 500Mhz (Chip und HBM) runtertaktet bevor sie wieder hoch geht. Ist ziemlich nervig, weil die Fps dann stark in den Keller gehen. Am Powerlimit liegt es nicht, da z.B. bei Wow maximal 90W anliegen. Nach nem Neustart ist es manchmal weg und bleibt dann auch weg, bis ich den PC ausmache oder wieder neustarte. Treiber hab ich sowohl den neusten als auch den davor probiert. Hat nichts geholfen.
Hat wer ne Idee?

Probiert hab ich folgendes:
- Treiber deinstalliert/neuinstalliert
- Wattman min Stufe 7 festgelegt
- Wattman Ausgeglichen/Turbo/Custom
- Powerlimit +- gesetzt
- Spielemodus  von Win10 aus/an
- Es tritt sowohl  in Spielen als auch Benchmarks auf


----------



## spl1ce (7. Februar 2019)

raiden87 schrieb:


> Dank euch konnte ich meine Hitzeprobleme meiner V64LC in den Griff bekommen. Die Karte "chillt" nun bei 70c als Hotspot und ca 1630Mhz Takt. Allerdings ist mir jetzt ein neues Problem aufgefallen. Ich vermute das letzte Win 10 Update auf 1809 ist schuld... Seit dem passiert es manchmal, dass die Karte in Games sich einfach für ne Sekunde auf 500Mhz (Chip und HBM) runtertaktet bevor sie wieder hoch geht. Ist ziemlich nervig, weil die Fps dann stark in den Keller gehen. Am Powerlimit liegt es nicht, da z.B. bei Wow maximal 90W anliegen. Nach nem Neustart ist es manchmal weg und bleibt dann auch weg, bis ich den PC ausmache oder wieder neustarte. Treiber hab ich sowohl den neusten als auch den davor probiert. Hat nichts geholfen.
> Hat wer ne Idee?
> 
> Probiert hab ich folgendes:
> ...



Hab das gleiche Problem aber eigentlich nur bei WoW und auch nicht erst seit dem neuen Treiber. Willkürlich Standbild / freeze teilweise bis 5sec, dann ist wieder alles ok. Aber kein Treiberreset !


----------



## gandrasch (7. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was sagt denn der HotSpot?



War wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche bei 75.


----------



## raiden87 (7. Februar 2019)

spl1ce schrieb:


> Hab das gleiche Problem aber eigentlich nur bei WoW und auch nicht erst seit dem neuen Treiber. Willkürlich Standbild / freeze teilweise bis 5sec, dann ist wieder alles ok. Aber kein Treiberreset !



Bei mir ist es bei allen Spielen dann, aber hab keine Standbilder sondern nur wenig FPS und ich sehe im Overlay auch, dass die Graka kurz runtertaktet und dann wieder hoch


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

raiden87 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es bei allen Spielen dann, aber hab keine Standbilder sondern nur wenig FPS und ich sehe im Overlay auch, dass die Graka kurz runtertaktet und dann wieder hoch



Passiert das permanent in Intervallen und die GPU Auslastung bleibt bei 100%?


----------



## raiden87 (7. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Passiert das permanent in Intervallen und die GPU Auslastung bleibt bei 100%?



ja, außer bei WoW, da ist sie erst bei den Taktdrops bei 100%


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

raiden87 schrieb:


> ja, außer bei WoW, da ist sie erst bei den Taktdrops bei 100%



Schau mal im Treiber was er dir sagt als Garfikkarte. Hatte ich auch gehabt beim 19.2.1. Der hielt meine Karte offenbar für ne Seven oder ne Radeon Pro. Schmeiß mal den Grafiktreiber im Geräte Manager raus und starte neu, dann sollte es gehen. Biosswitch sollte auch funzen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (7. Februar 2019)

Kühlt jemand seine Vega auf der Rückseite aktiv?
Also entweder per Lüfter/Heatsinks/Backplate oder so?
Bringt das was? 
Und welche Bauteile kann man da kühlen?


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Kühlt jemand seine Vega auf der Rückseite aktiv?
> Also entweder per Lüfter/Heatsinks/Backplate oder so?
> Bringt das was?
> Und welche Bauteile kann man da kühlen?



Ja bringt was, du musst die Backplate dann aber mit WLPads mit den SpaWas verbinden und nach Möglichkeit einen Kühlkörper auf die Rückseite des Interposers.


----------



## RX480 (7. Februar 2019)

War Das beim Schlumpf ?


----------



## raiden87 (7. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Schau mal im Treiber was er dir sagt als Garfikkarte. Hatte ich auch gehabt beim 19.2.1. Der hielt meine Karte offenbar für ne Seven oder ne Radeon Pro. Schmeiß mal den Grafiktreiber im Geräte Manager raus und starte neu, dann sollte es gehen. Biosswitch sollte auch funzen.



Treiber hab ich schon komplett deinstalliert und neu installiert. Bin aktuell auf 19.1.1 und der sagt das es ne V64 ist.
Hat die V64 LC nen zweites BIOS?! Hab den Schalter nirgends gefunden... und eig ist die Ja sehr aufgeräumt.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> War Das beim Schlumpf ?



Ja, nen Kühler für den Interposer bei der Seven hab ich auch schon da.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

raiden87 schrieb:


> Treiber hab ich schon komplett deinstalliert und neu installiert. Bin aktuell auf 19.1.1.
> Hat die V64 LC nen zweites BIOS?! Hab den Schalter nirgends gefunden... und eig ist die Ja sehr aufgeräumt.



Nicht den Treiber deinstallieren, das hat bei mir nichts gebracht. Mit dem LC Bios hielt er meine wie gesagt für die Seven. Die Leistung war sehr gut, aber die Karte kam nicht drauf klar.
Ich hatte auch ein blaues Overlay.


----------



## RX480 (7. Februar 2019)

Du musst evtl. als "PseudoFE" zum Gamemode umschalten.
Hast Du mal ein Pic gemacht?


----------



## drstoecker (7. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nicht den Treiber deinstallieren, das hat bei mir nichts gebracht. Mit dem LC Bios hielt er meine wie gesagt für die Seven. Die Leistung war sehr gut, aber die Karte kam nicht drauf klar.
> Ich hatte auch ein blaues Overlay.


Vllt war es das bios der fe?


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Vllt war es das bios der fe?



Nein ich hab definitiv ein LC Bios, ich musste erst aufs 64er Ref Bios gehen und dann wieder zurück. Erst dann ging es wieder.


----------



## RX480 (7. Februar 2019)

Kann mal Jemand in Doom mit OGL testen ?
(ob da die neueren Treiber besser funzen)

btw.
Die Pulse56 für 319,-€+3x Games.(da wirds die 1660 schwer haben preislich ranzukommen)
8GB Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 56 Pulse Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de


----------



## raiden87 (7. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nicht den Treiber deinstallieren, das hat bei mir nichts gebracht. Mit dem LC Bios hielt er meine wie gesagt für die Seven. Die Leistung war sehr gut, aber die Karte kam nicht drauf klar.
> Ich hatte auch ein blaues Overlay.



Also Karte wird als RX Vega angezeigt. Vermute da stimmt alles. Ich probier das gleich mal mit dem Switch. Hab ihn gefunden  Was sind die Unterschiede der BIOSe?


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

raiden87 schrieb:


> Also Karte wird als RX Vega angezeigt. Vermute da stimmt alles. Ich probier das gleich mal mit dem Switch. Hab ihn gefunden  Was sind die Unterschiede der BIOSe?



Das Powerlimit und die Taktraten.


----------



## drstoecker (7. Februar 2019)

Gleich ab 15uhr wird es hier doch bestimmt wieder gemütlich, mal sehen ob unser Freund hier wieder aufschlägt.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Gleich ab 15uhr wird es hier doch bestimmt wieder gemütlich, mal sehen ob unser Freund hier wieder aufschlägt.



Der Trollt schon in den Newskommentaren vor sich hin. Karte ist verfügbar.


----------



## drstoecker (7. Februar 2019)

AMDs HBCC-Feature kann (in der richtigen Situation) bis zu 70% Mehrperformance bringen | 3DCenter.org


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (7. Februar 2019)

Hat sich hier eigentlich jeder eine VII bestellt bzw. hat es vor  und wandert in den entsprechenden Laberthread oder wird dieser hier in Zukunft noch am Leben gehalten?


----------



## RX480 (7. Februar 2019)

Mach Dir mal keine Sorgen. Dieser Thread läuft weiter.
Die Auslagerung von R VII macht schon Sinn.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Hat sich hier eigentlich jeder eine VII bestellt bzw. hat es vor  und wandert in den entsprechenden Laberthread oder wird dieser hier in Zukunft noch am Leben gehalten?



Hab eine geordert, hab aber trotzdem noch zwei V10 Chips. Da hab ich auch so die ein oder andere Idee zu, mal sehn was ich für ne Rochade machen werde und was ich in den HTPC baue.


----------



## Elistaer (7. Februar 2019)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Hat sich hier eigentlich jeder eine VII bestellt bzw. hat es vor  und wandert in den entsprechenden Laberthread oder wird dieser hier in Zukunft noch am Leben gehalten?


Habe es vor nach ein paar Monaten sparen sollte ich eine ergattern können hoffentlich bleiben aber die Preise im Rahmen. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (7. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hab eine geordert, hab aber trotzdem noch zwei V10 Chips. Da hab ich auch so die ein oder andere Idee zu, mal sehn was ich für ne Rochade machen werde und was ich in den HTPC baue.


Ich wuste es, ich für meinen Teil werde wahrscheinlich nicht zuschlagen da ich mit der 64er strix noch genug grafikpower habe.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Ich wuste es, ich für meinen Teil werde wahrscheinlich nicht zuschlagen da ich mit der 64er strix noch genug grafikpower habe.



Ich konnte es nicht lassen, Mehrleistung brauche ich eigentlich gar nicht. Ich tu ja jetzt schon fast alles mit 1800p Downsampeln.
Ich plane aber für 2019 die ultimative Frametime Maschine zu bauen, wahrscheinlich mit Qaudchannel Interface und 8-12 Kernen damit ich ne Weile meine Ruhe habe.


----------



## EyRaptor (7. Februar 2019)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Hat sich hier eigentlich jeder eine VII bestellt bzw. hat es vor  und wandert in den entsprechenden Laberthread oder wird dieser hier in Zukunft noch am Leben gehalten?



Ich hab mir noch keine bestellt... das spare ich mir für später auf und gehe stattdessen nach England.
Mich hat die Lautstärke der Karte @stock schockiert (auch wenn ich die kaum damit betreiben würde). 
Performance wäre ok für mich und mit gutem Undervolting wird die Karte garantiert um einiges besser.


Ich mach es mit der Karte wie bei Vega ... irgendwann später muss und wird die Karte schon in der Sammlung  landen.



Gurdi schrieb:


> Hab eine geordert, hab aber trotzdem noch zwei V10 Chips. Da hab ich auch so die ein oder andere Idee zu, mal sehn was ich für ne Rochade machen werde und was ich in den HTPC baue.



Finde ich verdammt nett von dir.
Ich erwarte ganz frech einfach wieder verschiedene Tests, Messungen und Optimierungen von dir 



Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich konnte es nicht lassen, Mehrleistung brauche ich eigentlich gar nicht. Ich tu ja jetzt schon fast alles mit 1800p Downsampeln.
> Ich plane aber für 2019 die ultimative Frametime Maschine zu bauen, wahrscheinlich mit Qaudchannel Interface und 8-12 Kernen damit ich ne Weile meine Ruhe habe.



Also eigentlich Tr4 aber dann nur 8-12 Kerne?
Lieber Quadchannel mit 16 Kernen+ 
So hab ich mir das zumindest für Zen 2 vorgenommen.

Edit:
Mein Bruder wird sich schon deutlich früher eine kaufen ^^


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

Erstmal nen Tag @Stock und mit diversen Einstellungen rum probieren. Dann werd ich zuerst nen Ghettomod machen, das kann jeder auf der Karte denke ich, daher dürfte das erst mal für die meisten am interessantesten sein und kostet im Grunde nichts. Parr Lüfter hat ja jeder hier in der Ecke nehm ich mal an.  Das Konstrukt ist dafür sehr gut geeignet denke ich. Theoretisch kann ich die via Kabelbinder direkt zwischen Baseplate und Kühler befestigen. Das wäre natürlich super easy dann.

Als nächstes dann natürlich der Morpheus, das geht deutlich einfacher als ich zuerst erwartet habe wenn ich mir die nützlichen Beiträge dazu anschaue.


----------



## gandrasch (7. Februar 2019)

Langsam bin ich echt etwas am verzweifeln. Jetzt hat sich das Geräuschproblem zwar mehr oder weniger erledigt, dafür stellt sich jetzt der Bildschirm zufällig ab und wird nicht mehr angesteuert. Nach dem Reboot setzt sich Wattmann wegen eines Fehlers wieder auf Standardeinstellungen. 
Fehler ist aber nicht reproduzierbar, wenn ich die Einstellungen wieder lade. Passiert auch nicht unter Last sondern im Windows Idle.

Hab grad nochmal stress getestet, HotSpot geht auf 88 Grad max  73.9 Durchschnitt.


----------



## Rallyesport (7. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Erstmal nen Tag @Stock und mit diversen Einstellungen rum probieren. Dann werd ich zuerst nen Ghettomod machen, das kann jeder auf der Karte denke ich, daher dürfte das erst mal für die meisten am interessantesten sein und kostet im Grunde nichts. Parr Lüfter hat ja jeder hier in der Ecke nehm ich mal an.  Das Konstrukt ist dafür sehr gut geeignet denke ich. Theoretisch kann ich die via Kabelbinder direkt zwischen Baseplate und Kühler befestigen. Das wäre natürlich super easy dann.
> 
> Als nächstes dann natürlich der Morpheus, das geht deutlich einfacher als ich zuerst erwartet habe wenn ich mir die nützlichen Beiträge dazu anschaue.



Das ist Frevel  
Die Referenz Designs sind mittlerweile so hübsch da ist jeder Knaup dran einfach nur Frevel


----------



## RX480 (8. Februar 2019)

zwecks Frevel:
Ideal wäre Es nur die 3 Lüfter innerhalb der OriginalVerkleidung zu wechseln.
Auf 50Mhz mehr kommts net so drauf an.
Ein Mue leiser würde den Meisten schon reichen.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Februar 2019)

Ich vermute eher das der Shroud selbst das Problem ist. Er braucht zu viel Druck um die Abwärme raus zu drücken, vor allem aus der Mitte. Der Kühler ist ja wie ein Canyon gebaut.


----------



## RX480 (8. Februar 2019)

Zwecks Morpheus, da wirds net einfach mit der WLP und es wird auch net besser als mit dem Pad.(GN mit Kryonaut)
YouTube


----------



## Gurdi (8. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Zwecks Morpheus, da wirds net einfach mit der WLP und es wird auch net besser als mit dem Pad.(GN mit Kryonaut)
> YouTube



Ich vermute auch dass es recht tricky wird, mal sehn wie der Morpheus überhaupt auf das Package passt oder ob irgendwo durch die Kombi unebenheiten entstehene. Wir werden sehen, erstmal die Ref ausquetschen und dann Ghettostyle.


----------



## spl1ce (8. Februar 2019)

gandrasch schrieb:


> Langsam bin ich echt etwas am verzweifeln. Jetzt hat sich das Geräuschproblem zwar mehr oder weniger erledigt, dafür stellt sich jetzt der Bildschirm zufällig ab und wird nicht mehr angesteuert. Nach dem Reboot setzt sich Wattmann wegen eines Fehlers wieder auf Standardeinstellungen.
> Fehler ist aber nicht reproduzierbar, wenn ich die Einstellungen wieder lade. Passiert auch nicht unter Last sondern im Windows Idle.
> 
> Hab grad nochmal stress getestet, HotSpot geht auf 88 Grad max  73.9 Durchschnitt.



Gleiches Problem lag bei mir am Freesync. Musste dann am Bildschirm einmal manuell aus und wieder ein schalten, schon war das Bild wieder da.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Februar 2019)

Irgendwas hat man im aktuellen Treiber ziemlich verkackt seit dem neuen Adrenalin.


----------



## Elistaer (8. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Erstmal nen Tag @Stock und mit diversen Einstellungen rum probieren. Dann werd ich zuerst nen Ghettomod machen, das kann jeder auf der Karte denke ich, daher dürfte das erst mal für die meisten am interessantesten sein und kostet im Grunde nichts. Parr Lüfter hat ja jeder hier in der Ecke nehm ich mal an.  Das Konstrukt ist dafür sehr gut geeignet denke ich. Theoretisch kann ich die via Kabelbinder direkt zwischen Baseplate und Kühler befestigen. Das wäre natürlich super easy dann.
> 
> Als nächstes dann natürlich der Morpheus, das geht deutlich einfacher als ich zuerst erwartet habe wenn ich mir die nützlichen Beiträge dazu anschaue.


Dann bin ich mal gespannt wie sich die Karte verhält bei dir.

Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen das ein größerer Kühler bzw ohne die von AMD unternommenen Schritte mit den Aussparungen der karte zu gute kommen würde. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gandrasch (8. Februar 2019)

spl1ce schrieb:


> Gleiches Problem lag bei mir am Freesync. Musste dann am Bildschirm einmal manuell aus und wieder ein schalten, schon war das Bild wieder da.



Ne, ich hab gar kein Freesync.

Hab jetzt aber nochmal im Wattmann rumgespielt und bisher keine Probleme mehr gehabt.

Bin auch inzwischen echt glücklich. OC ist nicht wirklich drin (vermutlich bin ich schon an der Leistungsspitze) aber dafür läuft die Vega jetzt stabil bei P7 1652@950mV. Hab jetzt alle anderen Powerstates auch auf 950 gelassen, vlt passe ich die auch noch an.  Mem läuft mit 1050 und Voltage Control ist auch auf 950. 

Könnte testen wie weit ich noch runter komme, aber bin damit mega zufrieden.  BF 5 auf High mit 120-130 FPS im MP. 

Jetzt brauch ich nur noch meinen 3440x1400 Freesync Monitor 


Edit: Okay der GPU kommt mit 950mV aber auch nicht auf die  1652 sondern nur bis 1540. Vlt zu früh gefreut. Stabil läufts trotzdem.


----------



## drstoecker (8. Februar 2019)

gandrasch schrieb:


> Ne, ich hab gar kein Freesync.
> 
> Hab jetzt aber nochmal im Wattmann rumgespielt und bisher keine Probleme mehr gehabt.
> 
> ...


Stell mal die Details auf niedrig und Dreh die Auflösung mit dsr hoch!


----------



## Gurdi (8. Februar 2019)

gandrasch schrieb:


> Ne, ich hab gar kein Freesync.
> 
> Hab jetzt aber nochmal im Wattmann rumgespielt und bisher keine Probleme mehr gehabt.
> 
> ...



Mach mal nen Screenshot von deinen Settings.


----------



## gandrasch (8. Februar 2019)

Edit: Gut ich hab auch Power Limit +50% ich Idiot.

Es lief ganz ordentlich mit 60-70 FPS, ABER laut HWInfo ging die Spannung auf 1.15V statt der von mir angegebenen Maxzahl von 0.95. Getaktet hat er bis 1627 MHz. 

Zudem ging die Hotspot Temp auf unschöne 89 (gut war auch nur ein extrem Test), aber die Grafikkarte machte unschöne Zirp Geräusche (hier zu hören ab Sekunde 10: Untitled (online-audio-converter.com).mp3 - Google Drive ) 

Da ich ja davor keine FPS Probleme hatte, lasse ich es auf 950 und gebe mich vermutlich mit den knapp 1550 MHz zufrieden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


https://i.ibb.co/nR9KRKv/Wattman2.png
https://i.ibb.co/V2fV0Y6/hwinfo1.png


----------



## Gurdi (8. Februar 2019)

Die ganzen P-States auf die selbe Spannung zu setzen ist wenig sinnvoll. Du kannst deiner Karte auch auf P7 einen Boosttakt geben, den musst du jedoch dann auch auf stabilität checken. Dann kannst du via Powerlimit P7 im Verbrauch eindämmen.


----------



## gandrasch (8. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die ganzen P-States auf die selbe Spannung zu setzen ist wenig sinnvoll. Du kannst deiner Karte auch auf P7 einen Boosttakt geben, den musst du jedoch dann auch auf stabilität checken. Dann kannst du via Powerlimit P7 im Verbrauch eindämmen.



Wo setze ich den Boosttakt? 

Aber es ist schon so das er hoch takten muss quasi von P6 in P7 wechselt und dann eigentlich die MHz Anzahl nutzen sollte die ich dort im Wattmann definiert habe und das ganze eigentlich mit der Spannung macht die ich darunter angegeben habe oder?  Nur das Power Limit erlaubt eben höher zu gehen. Das Power Limit setze ich doch aber für alle P States?


----------



## Gurdi (8. Februar 2019)

Schieb deinen jetzigen Wert von P6 auf P7 und mach einen neuen mit höherer Spannung auf P7. Das Powerlimit muss ausreichen um immer P6 zu gewährleisten, der restliche Überschuss wird in den Boost gesteckt.


----------



## gandrasch (8. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Schieb deinen jetzigen Wert von P6 auf P7 und mach einen neuen mit höherer Spannung auf P7. Das Powerlimit muss ausreichen um immer P6 zu gewährleisten, der restliche Überschuss wird in den Boost gesteckt.



Das ist schlau. Über die Möglichkeit hab ich gar nicht nach gedacht.

Hab Powerlimit jetzt mal auf 0 gestellt und P7 auf 1682@1050 gestellt. Lief im FireStrike erstmal Problemlos durch. 24111 Score. Ging aber auch wieder laut HWinfo nicht ans max. Teste mal mit FireStrike Extreme.


----------



## RX480 (8. Februar 2019)

P7 1682@1050 ist ja ein echt guter Chip!


----------



## Gurdi (8. Februar 2019)

AMD Radeon VII im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase

HBCC vs. 16GB vs 8GB. Sehr interessant.


----------



## RX480 (8. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> AMD Radeon VII im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase
> 
> HBCC vs. 16GB vs 8GB. Sehr interessant.



Jo,
die gute alte Vega hat noch Potential für die neuen Games.
Gerade mit DX12+Vulkan dürfte Da noch Einiges mit Vram-Bedarf in den nächsten 2,5 Jahren bis NaviHighend kommen.
Solange wirds gut reichen.
Hatte Dazu auch schon mal Was verlinkt.
AMDs HBCC-Feature kann (in der richtigen Situation) bis zu 70% Mehrperformance bringen | 3DCenter.org


----------



## Gurdi (8. Februar 2019)

Mich würde aber mal interessieren warum die bei 4k mit HBCC auf so schlechte Werte kommen mit dem HBCC. Mit OC habe ich nicht so Frametimesschwankungen.


----------



## RX480 (8. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mich würde aber mal interessieren warum die bei 4k mit HBCC auf so schlechte Werte kommen mit dem HBCC. Mit OC habe ich nicht so Frametimesschwankungen.



Klick mal auf Nr. 1+2 (im TXT erste Zeile) und frag direkt bei dargo nach.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Klick mal auf Nr. 1+2 (im TXT erste Zeile) und frag direkt bei dargo nach.



Wenn mein Handy nicht Schrott wäre aktuell hätte ich sogar seine Nummer. Meine V56 ist von Ihm.


----------



## GEChun (8. Februar 2019)

Gibts hier jemand der mir vl ein paar interessante Facts zur Sapphire Pulse RX Vega 56 sagen kann, da er die Karte schon länger hat?

z.B. OC oder undervolting


----------



## gandrasch (8. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> P7 1682@1050 ist ja ein echt guter Chip!



Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob ich nicht vlt. falsch teste und es deswegen stable ist. Komme nämlich nie auf 1682MHz beim Testen.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Februar 2019)

gandrasch schrieb:


> Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob ich nicht vlt. falsch teste und es deswegen stable ist. Komme nämlich nie auf 1682MHz beim Testen.



Das ist normal bei Vega.


----------



## RX480 (8. Februar 2019)

gandrasch schrieb:


> Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob ich nicht vlt. falsch teste und es deswegen stable ist. Komme nämlich nie auf 1682MHz beim Testen.



Du machst bisher Vieles richtig. Der eff. Takt ist immer kleiner als der eingestellte Wert bei P7 = NORMAL.
Umso mehr man untervoltet umso tiefer ist der eff.Takt. und man steuert dann gegen indem man die Werte für P5+6+7 gemeinsam hochschiebt.
Solange man seinen Chip net kennt und auch nicht lange genug am Stück gespielt hat empfehle ich für OC nur kleine Schritte zu machen.(P5+6+7 jeweils im Takt 5+)


----------



## DerLachs (8. Februar 2019)

GEChun schrieb:


> Gibts hier jemand der mir vl ein paar interessante Facts zur Sapphire Pulse RX Vega 56 sagen kann, da er die Karte schon länger hat?
> 
> z.B. OC oder undervolting


Was willst du wissen?


----------



## RX480 (8. Februar 2019)

@GEChun
#2531 mit ner guten 56
P6+7 Takt erstmal 20MHz niedriger und HBM-Takt, was Du schon als stabil kennst.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...king-undervolting-thread-254.html#post9703465

btw.
Falls mal ein begnadeter Bastler Lust hat:
Der Eiswolf ist im Angebot für 99,-€ + passend die PC64 für 439,-€+3xGames.(oder die 56 für 349,-€)
Alphacool Eiswolf 120 GPX Pro AMD RX Vega M01 - schwarz - Externe Wasserkühlungen | Mindfactory.de
PowerColor AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 AIR Black 8GB HBM2 HDMI/3x DP Grafikkarte ++ Cyberport
PowerColor AMD Radeon RX Vega 56 8GB HBM2 HDMI/3x DP Grafikkarte ++ Cyberport


----------



## Downsampler (8. Februar 2019)

Hm nö, wozu denn Wakü? Ich daddel gerade Borderlands nochmal, da bleibt die Asus Strix Vega 56 bei 50 Grad und braucht rund 50 bis 60 Watt Strom, FPS immer auf 60. Die Lüfter laufen erst garnicht an. So eine geniale Graka hatte ich noch nie. 

Glaub nicht, daß es eine andere Graka gibt die das toppen kann, von anderen Vega Modellen mal abgesehen.


----------



## RX480 (8. Februar 2019)

Die Software macht die Hardware. Anderes Game --> anderer Verbrauch.
Man kann dann schon beim BF5 etc. >>200W verbraten.(>=1440p)

AiO macht vor Allem Sinn für Flashen auf LC-Bios und hohen HBM-Takt.
Deine Strixx dürfte allerdings auch net schlecht sein.
Wäre mal interessant wie bei 200W Deine VR-Temps aussehen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (8. Februar 2019)

Ich bekomme jetzt bald auch ne Vega. Ist nur etwas langsamer als eure.


----------



## Downsampler (8. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Die Software macht die Hardware. Anderes Game --> anderer Verbrauch.
> Man kann dann schon beim BF5 etc. >>200W verbraten.(>=1440p)
> 
> AiO macht vor Allem Sinn für Flashen auf LC-Bios und hohen HBM-Takt.
> ...



Die höchsten VRM Temps sind bei mir 80 Grad bei 185 Watt, Lüfter bei ca. 1300 bis 1400 RPM.

Hab hier noch ein paar Meßwerte mit 246 Watt da geht es bis 92 Grad herum mit ca. 1400 RMP Lüfterdrehzahl.

Die Lüfter stehen im Wattman auf Automatik. Da hab ich diesesmal noch nicht dran herumgespielt. Die Meßwerte sind mit 3D Mark Firestrike entstanden.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Februar 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Hm nö, wozu denn Wakü? Ich daddel gerade Borderlands nochmal, da bleibt die Asus Strix Vega 56 bei 50 Grad und braucht rund 50 bis 60 Watt Strom, FPS immer auf 60. Die Lüfter laufen erst garnicht an. So eine geniale Graka hatte ich noch nie.
> 
> Glaub nicht, daß es eine andere Graka gibt die das toppen kann, von anderen Vega Modellen mal abgesehen.



Im Teillastbereich sind die Karten sehr effektiv und auch effizient.


----------



## RX480 (9. Februar 2019)

Mal ne gute Nachricht zu D2:
Auch normale CPU´s reichen vollkommen aus.
(selbst getestet mit mit i5-6600k + Single56, ggf. mal ein mue reduzieren)


----------



## Gurdi (9. Februar 2019)

Skaliert Divison 2 eigentlich mit deinem CF Gespann?


----------



## RX480 (9. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Skaliert Divison 2 eigentlich mit deinem CF Gespann?



Kann ich noch net Testen, weil ich nur WHQL-Treiber nehmen kann. Bin daher noch auf 19.1.1.
Der hat noch net Specials zu D2. Das Cf-Profil von D funzt net.
Bei dem alten Division kein Problem, muss nur die sek.Graka ein mue extra anschieben. (GPU-P3= Minimalstatus)
Bin eh mit meiner kleinen CPU im Limit.
Der Benchmark zickt manchmal rum, inGame ist stabil.
I.d.R. versuche ich bei Games immer auf 4k60fps zu gehen mit inGame-Downsampling oder falls net vorh. dann 
halt andere Grafikoptionen etwas mehr. (Fps-Limit=63 in RTSS reicht für 60Hz-Vsync+Triplebuffer)
Prinzipiell halte ich nix von maxed. Habe es lieber kühler+leiser.(Temps sind Hotspot)
(im  Anhang D+FC5 mit Custom-Settings)

edit:
Und weils im Video zur R VII war habe ich mir mal ForHonor runtergeladen. +100% und SSAA.(smaa)
Das SSAA würde ich aber inGame weglassen weils locker die W verdoppelt.
Bei allen Games im Wattman natürlich Optimierungen an.
ShadowWarrior2 folgt. (Danke nochmal für den Tipp, sieht wirklich sehr hübsch aus)
+RoTR, weils so weit verbreitet ist.(+ME SoW und SWBF2 und Prey)
Damit funzen ne Menge Engines(Frostbite+Cryengine3), bei UE ist es tricky, Thief funzt aber noch.
Bei Destiny 2 kommt leider net das Overlay!? Titanfall 2 und DX-MD ohne Probs, AvP und StrangeBrigade soundso.
Heaven mal aus Spass mit 144fps-Lock. Mein Avatar =AvP mit Chill=200fps.
(aus meiner Sicht ist Cf für Singleplayer immer noch ne nette Geschichte; MP sind soundso problematisch und brauchen ätzend teure CPU´s+Boards)

Nachtrag:
Mal aus dem Web eine Single56 in Division 2: (läuft supi)
YouTube


----------



## Oi!Olli (12. Februar 2019)

Ich wollte die Vega 3 mal mit einer 7970 testen, aber dank AMD geht es nicht. Mit 19.1.1 oder 2 gibt es wunderschönes Blau. Und mit 18.9 geht Vega nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Februar 2019)

Die aktuellen Treiber wirken leider in mehrer Hinsicht ziemlich unfertig.


----------



## Rolk (12. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Mal ne gute Nachricht zu D2:
> Auch normale CPU´s reichen vollkommen aus.
> (selbst getestet mit mit i5-6600k + Single56, ggf. mal ein mue reduzieren)



Der uralte FX8350 läuft ja mal wieder ziemlich gut gegen einen 4-Kern Coffee Lake.


----------



## Exedy (12. Februar 2019)

Im Mindfactory Mindstar gibt es aktuell die Vega 56 Air boost von MSI für 259€ !


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RX480 (12. Februar 2019)

Gerade SeriousSamHD-Demo download angeschoben.(frage mich wieso man Heutzutage soviel Hardware braucht)
Geht mit Trick siehe Post #4:
I can't download the demo :: Serious Sam HD: The Second Encounter General Discussions

Hinweis:
Das Bild ist nur für 18+ gedacht!


----------



## Sulius (12. Februar 2019)

Moin,

ich begutachte morgen mal ne Vega 64 von eBay Kleinanzeigen. Die Karte ist im XFX-Refernzdesign. Der Typ meinte, dass er die nur hin und wieder für Benchmarks verwendet hat und nicht damit gemined hat oder was am BIOS geändert hat. Leider ist keine Garantie drauf, da er die Karte zu Rezensionszwecken kostenlos erhalten hat. Ich fahr morgen bei ihm vorbei und schau mir die Karte mal an. Fallen euch spontan Sachen ein, auf die ich achten sollte? Ich würde schauen, ob die Karte im Benchmark ordentlich läuft und ob Spulenfiepen vorhanden ist.

Dann noch ne Frage: Gibt es bei der Vega 64 auch Karten mit Hynix-Speicher? Ich finde immer nur was zur Vega 56. Das wäre auch ganz gut zu wissen


----------



## Dudelll (12. Februar 2019)

Sulius schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich begutachte morgen mal ne Vega 64 von eBay Kleinanzeigen. Die Karte ist im XFX-Refernzdesign. Der Typ meinte, dass er die nur hin und wieder für Benchmarks verwendet hat und nicht damit gemined hat oder was am BIOS geändert hat. Leider ist keine Garantie drauf, da er die Karte zu Rezensionszwecken kostenlos erhalten hat. Ich fahr morgen bei ihm vorbei und schau mir die Karte mal an. Fallen euch spontan Sachen ein, auf die ich achten sollte? Ich würde schauen, ob die Karte im Benchmark ordentlich läuft und ob Spulenfiepen vorhanden ist.
> 
> Dann noch ne Frage: Gibt es bei der Vega 64 auch Karten mit Hynix-Speicher? Ich finde immer nur was zur Vega 56. Das wäre auch ganz gut zu wissen



Nicht sicher, glaub die ref 64er haben alle Samsung. Aber wenn du eh hin fährst kannst ja kurz mit gpuz nachschauen ^^


----------



## Gurdi (12. Februar 2019)

64er haben alle Samsung.


----------



## Beershizz (12. Februar 2019)

Sulius schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich begutachte morgen mal ne Vega 64 von eBay Kleinanzeigen. Die Karte ist im XFX-Refernzdesign. Der Typ meinte, dass er die nur hin und wieder für Benchmarks verwendet hat und nicht damit gemined hat oder was am BIOS geändert hat. Leider ist keine Garantie drauf, da er die Karte zu Rezensionszwecken kostenlos erhalten hat. Ich fahr morgen bei ihm vorbei und schau mir die Karte mal an. Fallen euch spontan Sachen ein, auf die ich achten sollte? Ich würde schauen, ob die Karte im Benchmark ordentlich läuft und ob Spulenfiepen vorhanden ist.
> 
> Dann noch ne Frage: Gibt es bei der Vega 64 auch Karten mit Hynix-Speicher? Ich finde immer nur was zur Vega 56. Das wäre auch ganz gut zu wissen



Schau nach ob er die Karte offen hatte. Und wenn Garantie-Sticker beschädigt oder entfernt fragen was er gemacht hat.

(weiß aber nicht wo bei der xfx reference ein garantiesticker ist ^^ )


----------



## drstoecker (13. Februar 2019)

Beershizz schrieb:


> Schau nach ob er die Karte offen hatte. Und wenn Garantie-Sticker beschädigt oder entfernt fragen was er gemacht hat.
> 
> (weiß aber nicht wo bei der xfx reference ein garantiesticker ist ^^ )


Den kannste auch so  entfernen und wieder drauf machen das man es nicht sieht, frag mal @rally.  Ich würde eher mal schauen ob das ein richtiger reviewer ist wie er angeben hat.


----------



## Ralle@ (13. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> 64er haben alle Samsung.



Hatten die frühen 64er nicht auch Hynix?
Oder war das damals ein Auslesefehler?


----------



## Gurdi (13. Februar 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Hatten die frühen 64er nicht auch Hynix?
> Oder war das damals ein Auslesefehler?



Auslesefehler.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (13. Februar 2019)

Exedy schrieb:


> Im Mindfactory Mindstar gibt es aktuell die Vega 56 Air boost von MSI für 259€ !
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro



verdammt ... jezz hab ich mir doch eine gekauft xD

kann man das Ding auf 64 flashen?


----------



## Vega56pulse (13. Februar 2019)

Was ist der Unterscheid zwischen Hynix und Samsung? Meine hat Hynix bekomm ihn aber auf 950 weiter bin ich noch nicht gegangen Vega56.


----------



## EyRaptor (13. Februar 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> verdammt ... jezz hab ich mir doch eine gekauft xD
> 
> kann man das Ding auf 64 flashen?



Wenn du glück hast schon.
Meine Referenz V56 hatte Samsung HBM und die hat sich auf V64 (Liquid ) flashen lassen.




Vega56pulse schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterscheid zwischen Hynix und Samsung? Meine hat Hynix bekomm ihn aber auf 950 weiter bin ich noch nicht gegangen Vega56.


Samsung HBM schafft idr. höhere Taktraten und hat andere (vmtl. schärfere) Timings.


----------



## Vega56pulse (13. Februar 2019)

Naja von 800 auf 950 sind schon einige %. obwohl hynix


----------



## RawMangoJuli (13. Februar 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Wenn du glück hast schon.
> Meine Referenz V56 hatte Samsung HBM und die hat sich auf V64 (Liquid ) flashen lassen.



hätt ich mal dem Morpheus behalten xD


----------



## Gurdi (13. Februar 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> verdammt ... jezz hab ich mir doch eine gekauft xD
> 
> kann man das Ding auf 64 flashen?



Nice


----------



## Sulius (13. Februar 2019)

So, die gebrauchte Vega 64 funzt soweit. Werde die mal ein bisschen undervolten. Richtig optimiert wird dann erst, wenn da in den nächsten Wochen ein Wasserblock draufkommt


----------



## drstoecker (13. Februar 2019)

Sulius schrieb:


> So, die gebrauchte Vega 64 funzt soweit. Werde die mal ein bisschen undervolten. Richtig optimiert wird dann erst, wenn da in den nächsten Wochen ein Wasserblock draufkommt


War das auch ein Reviewer? Welches Modell? Preis?


----------



## Sulius (13. Februar 2019)

Er meinte, er würde Hardware hin und wieder direkt für Hersteller reviewen. Also nicht für Blogs, YouTube, etc. Er reviewed die für die Hersteller und darf dann die Hardware behalten. Hatte ich vorher noch nie gehört (zumindest nicht bei Reviews direkt für den Hersteller) und hat mich auch erst skeptisch gemacht, aber die Karte läuft wie ne 1. Ist eine Vega 64 im XFX-Referenzdesign und hab ich für 300€ bekommen. Garantie-Sticker waren noch dran und die Karte sieht nicht so aus als würde sie viel verwendet worden sein (was auch seiner Beschreibung entspricht).


----------



## Vega56pulse (13. Februar 2019)

was ist wenn der hbm bei 500mhz bleibt der boost takt aber relativ hoch ist? oder auslesefehler?


----------



## Dudelll (13. Februar 2019)

Sulius schrieb:


> Er meinte, er würde Hardware hin und wieder direkt für Hersteller reviewen. Also nicht für Blogs, YouTube, etc. Er reviewed die für die Hersteller und darf dann die Hardware behalten. Hatte ich vorher noch nie gehört (zumindest nicht bei Reviews direkt für den Hersteller) und hat mich auch erst skeptisch gemacht, aber die Karte läuft wie ne 1. Ist eine Vega 64 im XFX-Referenzdesign und hab ich für 300€ bekommen. Garantie-Sticker waren noch dran und die Karte sieht nicht so aus als würde sie viel verwendet worden sein (was auch seiner Beschreibung entspricht).



Kannst ihn ja nochmal fragen wie man so einen "Job" bekommt ^^, klingt zumindest so als würd sich das lohnen.


----------



## drstoecker (14. Februar 2019)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Kannst ihn ja nochmal fragen wie man so einen "Job" bekommt ^^, klingt zumindest so als würd sich das lohnen.


Im Endeffekt machen wir hier ja nichts anderes mit dem Unterschied das wir uns die Babys selber kaufen müssen.


----------



## Elistaer (14. Februar 2019)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Kannst ihn ja nochmal fragen wie man so einen "Job" bekommt ^^, klingt zumindest so als würd sich das lohnen.


Das gibt es sogar offiziell von techrush. Ist eine offizielle Tochter von Alternate da kann man sich bewerben für solche Tests mit Review und dann den Gegenstand behalten.

Vor ca etwas um 20 Jahren hatte mein Vater sogar mal an sowas teil genommen da ging es um den test von Werkstätten. Der PKW wurde mit Fehlern prepariert die bei eine Haupt Untersuchung gefunden werden müssen, die Behörde hatte alle Kosten übernommen auch wenn es nicht Teil der Fehler war. Wir mussten damals ein Protokoll ausfüllen, wobei auch die Mitarbeiter gezählt haben (Freundlichkeit etz.pp.) 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gandrasch (14. Februar 2019)

Habt ihr eigentlich Erfahrung mit der Vega 64 und UWQHD? Mich macht son 34" 100Hz Freesync Monitor ja schon an.  Da ich aber auch Shooter spiele ist die Frage ob ein "normaler" 31.5/32" WQHD Monitor mit 144Hz mehr Sinn macht.  Ich muss nicht alles auf Ultra spielen, aber medium ist teilweise schon unschön.


----------



## Vega56pulse (14. Februar 2019)

wqhd 144fps sind härter als 4k 60fps.

uwqhd dürftest immer auf 60 kommen.


----------



## gaussmath (14. Februar 2019)

Die Vega 64 ist ja ungefähr auf dem Niveau der GTX 1080. Und die war mit wiederum zu schwach für UWQHD, selbst teilweise für 60 FPS. Für 100-120 FPS sowieso. Natürlich kann man die Regler bedienen, aber das hat seine Grenzen. Die Radeon VII packt das allerdings ziemlich gut.


----------



## RX480 (14. Februar 2019)

Vega56pulse schrieb:


> wqhd 144fps sind härter als 4k 60fps.
> uwqhd dürftest immer auf 60 kommen.



Im UV-Thread hat notanfanboy seinen 144Hz-Moni auf 120Hz runtergenommen und konnte damit besser UV/OCen.
Würde beim Moni-Kauf nach dem Inputlag gehen. (da reicht dann auch 120Hz dicke aus)
Bei Shootern mit Custom-Settings würde ich dann 125 fps oberhalb anstreben.(Settings bei Licht+Schatten+DOF+AO runter)
Und im Wattman Textur auf Leistung+Oberflächenformatopt. EIN+ Tess.= 6x. Das bringt schon Einiges und spart deutlich W und bleibt kühler.
Und bei Adventures reicht ja Chill 75..120.


----------



## Downsampler (14. Februar 2019)

Also Freesync 60 Hz würde ich bevorzugen. Die hohen Hz Zahlen brauchte man früher bei den Röhrenmonitoren, heutzutage ist das absolut überbewertet.


----------



## RX480 (14. Februar 2019)

Das Auge nimmt nur die Differenz bei den Frametimes war. Ab 16ms je nach Empfindlichkeit.
Daher sind zu hohe max.Fps sogar ungünstig. Würde das Fps-Limit knapp unter die avg. Fps setzen.

60Hz an nem schnellen Moni sind OK.
Am TV wg. den 20+ms Inputlag schon net für jeden Shooter ideal.

Hat denn Jemand schon einen QLED-TV mit Freesync ?

btw.
Mit 120Hz+Fps kann man auch Triplebuffer in Games mit saumäßigem Streaming nutzen.
Das wäre dann der Vorteil ggü. 60Hz, wo Triplebuffer zusammen mit dem Inputlag evtl. schon träge reagiert.
Allgemein kommt Vega sehr gut ohne Triplebuffer zurecht(besser als Pascal).


----------



## gandrasch (14. Februar 2019)

Okay muss mich damit wohl nochmal tiefergehend beschäftigen. Wobei 120 hz+ fps doch trotzdem dafür sorgt das mein Bild öfters refreshed und ich im Zweifel die gegnerbewegung schneller wahr nehme.

Aber apropos fps. Die fps Anzeige im radeon overlay ist bei mir verschwunden. Alles andere wird noch angezeigt. Auch default setzen und fps option de-  und wieder aktivieren hat nichts gebracht. Ideen? Treiberneuinstalltion die einzige Möglichkeit?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (14. Februar 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Also Freesync 60 Hz würde ich bevorzugen. Die hohen Hz Zahlen brauchte man früher bei den Röhrenmonitoren, heutzutage ist das absolut überbewertet.



nur wenn man kein Problem mit total verschwommenen Bewegtbildern hat


----------



## fipS09 (14. Februar 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> nur wenn man kein Problem mit total verschwommenen Bewegtbildern hat


Finde es auch immer schwer so Aussagen nachzuvollziehen, die meisten die Mal einen 144hz Monitor hatten wollen nie wieder was niedrigeres. Ich hab einen 144hz Monitor und einen mit 60hz aufm Schreibtisch, dazwischen liegen gerade bei schnellen Spielen wie beispielsweise Overwatch Welten.


----------



## HAZEzz (14. Februar 2019)

wie flash ich das normale vega bios auf das der liquid baue meine die tage auf ne aio wakü um


----------



## RX480 (14. Februar 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> nur wenn man kein Problem mit total verschwommenen Bewegtbildern hat





fipS09 schrieb:


> Finde es auch immer schwer so Aussagen nachzuvollziehen, die meisten die Mal einen 144hz Monitor hatten wollen nie wieder was niedrigeres. Ich hab einen 144hz Monitor und einen mit 60hz aufm Schreibtisch, dazwischen liegen gerade bei schnellen Spielen wie beispielsweise Overwatch Welten.



Machts mal halblang.

Die 60Hz sind für 4k und bei nem Shooter würde ich am 4k - Moni auf 1080p umschalten mit mehr Hz.
Daher spricht für Adventure-Singlegamer nix gegen 4k60Hz mit min.fps>65.(etwas Puffer)
Das FS braucht Er halt für ne Explosion o.ä. .
Oder man geht auf 57fps = Fps-Limit und bleibt komplett im FS-Bereich.
Schlecht ist nur der Wechsel bei 60Hz, Den sollte man vermeiden.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (14. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Daher spricht für Adventure-Singlegamer nix gegen 4k60Hz mit min.fps>65.(etwas Puffer)



seh ich anders


----------



## drstoecker (14. Februar 2019)

gandrasch schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich Erfahrung mit der Vega 64 und UWQHD? Mich macht son 34" 100Hz Freesync Monitor ja schon an.  Da ich aber auch Shooter spiele ist die Frage ob ein "normaler" 31.5/32" WQHD Monitor mit 144Hz mehr Sinn macht.  Ich muss nicht alles auf Ultra spielen, aber medium ist teilweise schon unschön.


Bei online Shootern macht es eher Sinn die Details ganz runter zu stellen. Auflösung mit dsr hoch und schon wird’s hübsch. Spiele so auch BfV auf nem 144hz Fullhd 27“@ 4k mit niedrigen Details.


----------



## gandrasch (14. Februar 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Finde es auch immer schwer so Aussagen nachzuvollziehen, die meisten die Mal einen 144hz Monitor hatten wollen nie wieder was niedrigeres. Ich hab einen 144hz Monitor und einen mit 60hz aufm Schreibtisch, dazwischen liegen gerade bei schnellen Spielen wie beispielsweise Overwatch Welten.



Das kann ich ehrlich gesagt so nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Habe einen 144hz monitor (ohne Freesync) und jetzt ne Zeit lang BF5 damit gespielt, allerdings auf 60 hz weil ich verpeilt habe das ich n DP Kabel brauche und es auch im Windows umstellen muss. Hab ich inzwischen und ja, der Unterschied ist bemerkbar, aber Welten waren es jetzt auch nicht. Der Aufpreis zu 100 oder 120 Hz wäre es mir vermutlich nicht mehr wert. 

@Drstoecker: Das hatte ich zum testen gemacht, fand Low bei BF aber schon echt deutlich hässlicher. Vlt. wäre mittel eine Option, aber dann macht die Graka vermutlich nicht mit.


----------



## RX480 (14. Februar 2019)

Das DP-Kabel würde ich mir schon noch holen. Der Moni kann bestimmt auch 120 oder 100Hz.
Reicht dann auch ohne FS, wenn man mit den Fps drüber bleibt.

btw.
Meine für 4k net BF V sondern eher Skyrim.


----------



## gandrasch (14. Februar 2019)

Werde jetzt mal analysieren was ich so in den nächsten 6 Monaten spiele und dann gucken was ich mir hole. Momentan ist es zwar eher Richtung MP Shooter (BF und Apex) aber generell bin ich schon eher der 4X, (J)RPG und Indie Spieler, da könnte UHD vlt. auch schon gehen.

DP Kabel hab ich, allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob 1.2 oder 1.4. Hab son Amazon Basic Ding genommen. Aber für FHD reicht der 1.2 Standard ja aus soweit ich weiß.


----------



## RX480 (14. Februar 2019)

Solange Du kein HDR hast reicht DP 1.2 für 4k@60Hz.


----------



## gandrasch (14. Februar 2019)

Hab aber 144hz. Brauch ich dann 1.4?


----------



## RX480 (14. Februar 2019)

Ohne HDR ist 144Hz@1440p kein Problem mit DP 1.2.


----------



## Vega56pulse (15. Februar 2019)

So warum flackert das Bild ganz Komisch in Rainbow six Siege? Sonst funzt jedes game .

Edit: Man The Witcher 3 ist echt Zickig mit undervolting.....damn dachte es sei stabil in FC5 kein Problem. 

Edit: So jz läufts aber Rainbow six siege hat bildfehler auch mit stock settings verstehe das nicht

Edit: Access Denied

Scheint das Problem haben einige vielleicht liegts am neuen Treiber kanns noch wer probieren der das Game hat?


----------



## EyRaptor (15. Februar 2019)

Ich werds heute Abend mal kurz in R6 testen ... vorrausgesetzt dass ich kein größeres Update machen muss.


----------



## Vega56pulse (15. Februar 2019)

Sammeln sich schon erfahrungsberichte betrifft nur die Vegas.


----------



## EyRaptor (15. Februar 2019)

Also Rainbow 6 war für mich quasi unspielbar.
Nicht wegen stuttern sondern weil ich seltsame Artefakte / ein Art Texturflimmern ähnlich wie bei zu heftigen overclocks hatte.
Das verhalten ist aber völlig unabhängig von der Einstellung der Karte gleich geblieben (also auch bei 1ghz Core, 700mhz HBM).
Auch war das Flimmern eher in der unteren Hälfte des Bildschirms... das hatte ich wirklich noch nie.


----------



## Vega56pulse (15. Februar 2019)

Sagte ich doch betrifft jeden mit ner vega bei dem spiel ubisofts letzter patch hat es versaut.


----------



## EyRaptor (15. Februar 2019)

Puhhh.... bin ich grad erleichtert.

Ich hatte mir mal zum Spaß einen Pentium g3258 gekauft um den zu delidden und übertakten.
In der Zwischenzeit lag der 4770k der eigentlich eingebaut ist ohne Lid auf dem Schreibtisch rum  (sieht man auch auf dem Bild in Post 10.000 daliegen).

Hab dann aber mal festgestellt dass eine kleine Ecke des Chips abgesplittert ist.
Jetzt konnte ich mich endlich überwinden den einzubauen und es  funktioniert noch  (Cores und Spicher) hat vllt. nur die IGPU erwischt.


Die Moral von der Geschichte?
Seid nicht so bescheuert wie ich und gebt auf eure Hardware acht


----------



## Gurdi (16. Februar 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Puhhh.... bin ich grad erleichtert.
> 
> Ich hatte mir mal zum Spaß einen Pentium g3258 gekauft um den zu delidden und übertakten.
> In der Zwischenzeit lag der 4770k der eigentlich eingebaut ist ohne Lid auf dem Schreibtisch rum  (sieht man auch auf dem Bild in Post 10.000 daliegen).
> ...



Wenn ich wüten bin siehts auch immer rüde aus und dann suche ich jeden scheiß im Anschluss obwohl ich das 5sec. vorher in der Hand hatte


----------



## MfDoom (16. Februar 2019)

an meiner Fury war von Anfang an eine Ecke am Chip abgesplittert, schien aber nichts aus zu machen


----------



## Zwock7420 (16. Februar 2019)

... und dann gibt es so fälle, wie die GTX980, die hier noch bei mir rumfliegt, wo man erstmal sagen würde, dass der Chip noch 1A aussieht, nur unterm Mikroskop sieht man sone ganz leichte Absplitterung an einer Kante.

Und Sobald man die Karte einbaut, gibts krasseste Bildfehler schon im Bios, Treiber mag sie auch nicht mehr, und jedwede Art von Last erzeugt instant einen Blackscreen.


----------



## Jaze92 (16. Februar 2019)

Guten Tag, ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Grafikkarte und habe ein Angebot einer Gigabyte Radeon RX Vega 64 Gaming OC bekommen für 350€. Nun zu meinem Problem, ich habe viel über Spulenfiepen in den Bewertungen gelesen und will keinen Fehlkauf machen. Könnt ihr mir was dazu sagen?
Die besagte Grafikkarte ist original verpackt und ungeöffnet und wurde am 31.01.2019 gekauft. Ist es möglich diese bei zu lautem fiepen zurück an den Händler zu schicken?

Meine letzte Frage wäre, kann ich die Grafikkarte mit meinem derzeitigen Netzteil auch ohne Probleme betreiben?

Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC 4 GB GDDR5
ASUS H81M-P PLUS
Intel E3 1231 v3
2x4GB DDR3
be Quiet! E9 CM 580W


----------



## Vega56pulse (16. Februar 2019)

Praktisch jede Karte fiept wenn hunderte von FPS anliegen einfach framelimiter benutzen. Hatte noch nie ne karte die fiept bei 60-150fps.

Edit: Kann ein speil auch crashen wenn der HBM zu viel anliget dabei aber keine bildfehler da sind? Far cry 5 verhält sich komisch bekomem es nicht 100% stable in allen games....


----------



## RX480 (16. Februar 2019)

Mit der Gigabyte würde man eh nur moderate Settings machen. (ca. VDDC = 0,95V)
Oft gehen erst ab 1,0V die Probleme los. Da trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen. (Da sollte man auch über h2o nachdenken oder ne Nitro)


----------



## Jaze92 (16. Februar 2019)

Ich versteh grad echt nur bahnhof. Was meinst du mit moderate Settings.. auf gaming bezogen oder was? Ist die grafikkarte nicht gut oder warum beziehst du dich da auf gigabyte? :x


----------



## EyRaptor (16. Februar 2019)

Vega56pulse schrieb:


> Praktisch jede Karte fiept wenn hunderte von FPS anliegen einfach framelimiter benutzen. Hatte noch nie ne karte die fiept bei 60-150fps.
> 
> Edit: Kann ein speil auch crashen wenn der HBM zu viel anliget dabei aber keine bildfehler da sind? Far cry 5 verhält sich komisch bekomem es nicht 100% stable in allen games....



Ich leider schon ... meine erste 1080ti (Asus Strix)  hat sogar bei 40-50fps gefiept wie blöde und meine aktuelle Vega fiept auch bei niedrigen Bildraten.
Allerdings ist es bei der Vega von der Lautstärke und der Geräuschart besser erträglich.



Jaze92 schrieb:


> Ich versteh grad echt nur bahnhof. Was meinst du mit moderate Settings.. auf gaming bezogen oder was? Ist die grafikkarte nicht gut oder warum beziehst du dich da auf gigabyte? :x



Das bezog sich nicht auf die ingame Settings sondern auf die Einstellung der GPU im Wattman/etc.
Der Kühler der Gigabyte Vega ist eben nicht übermäßig stark, weswegen man mit der GPU Spannung eher moderate (niedrigere) Settings verwenden sollte.


----------



## Vega56pulse (16. Februar 2019)

Jaze92 schrieb:


> Ich versteh grad echt nur bahnhof. Was meinst du mit moderate Settings.. auf gaming bezogen oder was? Ist die grafikkarte nicht gut oder warum beziehst du dich da auf gigabyte? :x



weil gigabyte nicht gerade das beste modell für Vega ist. 1v reicht locker für den standard betrieb bin fan von 950-1v


----------



## HAZEzz (16. Februar 2019)

Habe gestern meine AIO WAKÜ für meine RX vega 64 erhalten passt aber alles in allem nicht in mein jetziges Gehäuse weshalb ich mir demnächst dieses hier Thermatake View 71 TG Midi-Tower holen werde weil da die möglichkeit besteht beide meiner Radiatoren  240mm und 360 mm mit frischluft zu versorgen im jetzigen würde einer die verbrauchte Luft ziehen und ich komme an meinen Ram  Riegeln nicht vorbei da diese zu hoch aufbauen denke das ist die bessere Lösung als sinnlos rumzubasteln da der Airflow in dem neuen Bigtower 1000mal besser sein sollte da endlos viel Platz für Lüfter und Radiatoren jeder Größe vorhanden ist  wollte ich nur mal mit euch teilen 


MFG Tom


----------



## LevArris1 (17. Februar 2019)

Moin, ich habe einen neuen PC gebaut, u. im neuen PC erst mal eine neue Vega 56 - Karte eingebaut. Wird später durch meine Aorus 1080 TI ausgetauscht, u. die Vega 56 geht dann in den alten PC.
Nun stelle ich fest, das das Bild nach Windows-Start immer neu aufgebaut wird. Ist kurz schwarz, u. dann wieder da. Windows zeigt unten rechts auch eine Meldung. Mal sehe ich sie ganz kurz - mal gar nicht.
Da stand dann was von Wattman ?#&%$  Diese Meldung kann man bei Windows ja nicht nachträglich aufrufen.

Kennt jemand das Problem, oder den Fehler ? 
Ich habe die "8GB Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 56 Pulse Aktiv"


----------



## Gurdi (17. Februar 2019)

Schau mal nach der Bildwiederholfrequenz ob diese korrekt eingestellt ist in Windows.


----------



## LevArris1 (17. Februar 2019)

Die ist mit 60 hz hier richtig.  Eben beim Start ploppte es wieder auf. Erst nach dem Radeon im Infobereich unten rechts erscheint. Das ging wieder so schnell, das ich kein Screenshot machen konnte.
Da stand was von Radeon, default Einstellungen, Wattman oder Watman. pff

Kann man diese Meldungen sich länger anzeigen lassen ?

Ah bei den Radeon Einstellungen sehe ich nun Benachrichtigungen:

"Wegen eines unerwarteten Systemfehlers wurden die Wattman Standardeinstellungen wiederhergestellt"
und:
"Radeon Settings hat festgestellt, dass mindestens eine High-DPI-Anzeige mit Ihrem System verbunden ist. Wenn Sie Virtual Super Resolution aktivieren, können Sie ihre Auflösung erhöhen und DPI-Einstellungen anpassen"

Vor allem zu der oberen Meldung:  kennt das jemand ?  Das ist ja bei jedem Windows-Start.
Eingestellt habe ich noch gar nichts. Und bisher nur einmal Battlefield probiert, was aber funktionierte.
Bzw. Karte defekt ?  Bzw. ich finde keine Wattman-Einstellungen.

Ich habe erfahren, ich muß mich nun auch mit Undervolting beschäftigen. Wieso ist das bei AMD momentan so kompliziert alles ?
Meine letzten AMD - Karten HD 6950 u. 7950 liefen ohne Problem u. ohne Undervolting-Studium.


----------



## RX480 (17. Februar 2019)

Das ist nur der Infobereich, der mal kurz aufploppt.
Den kannst Du deaktivieren.

btw.
Du brauchst auch net Studieren, falls Dir Auto-UV reicht und noch ein Fps-Limit (+ Chill).
Damit läufts schon besser als ab Werk.


----------



## LevArris1 (17. Februar 2019)

Damit geht die Fehlermeldung weg bestimmt, aber nicht der Fehler    Das Bild baut sich ja nach Radeon-Start neu auf. Sowas hab ich bisher nicht gesehen.

Wo kann ich denn Auto-UV einstellen ?

Viele Einstellmöglichkeiten gibt es ja nicht. Das meiste sieht aus wie eine Schaltfläche, aber dann ist da nichts dahinter. 

Bei Anzeige-Einstellungen habe ich mal auf Virtual Super Resoluition u. GPU-Skalierung geklickt. Da kommt dann auch jeweils dieses Schwarze Bild für eine Sekunde.
Die waren auf "Aus", und ich denke, das ist auch so richtig.


----------



## RX480 (17. Februar 2019)

VSR braucht Du nicht anschalten.
Das mit dem Öffnen von Wattman ist irgendwie animiert. Auch bei den Untermenüs. Deswegen langsamer.

Zuerst auf Spiele klicken , dann auf Globale Einstellungen und jetzt auf Wattman.
Dann siehst Du das Bild wie im Anhang: 
Dort auf Auto-Undervolt klicken.
Der wird sicher etwas rummehren.(habs selber noch net probiert)
Evtl.musst Du zum Schluss oben Rechts auf Übernehmen klicken.
Das Profil kannst Du oben Rechts auch speichern und laden(falls mal ein Rest erfolgt.


----------



## -frischling- (17. Februar 2019)

Hi bin vega 64 neuling, habe mir letzten monat eine rx64 sapphire nitro+ gekauft. Da ich es bis jetzt nicht geschafft habe meine karte verfünftig zu unvervolten und zu takten wollte ich mir ein bisschen hilfe holen. 
Habe schon ein paar sachen probiert bin aber bis jetzt zu keinem zufriedenstellenden Ergebnis gekommen. Habe auch hier im forum schon ein wenig gestöbert, da ich  vorher nur eine 1050ti ohne extra stromanschluss hatte, hatte ich nicht so die großen oc Möglichkeiten und ein bisschen unerfahren was das angeht .
  Es  sind bei mir ein paar Fragen aufgekommen und es würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen würdet  
Eine  Frage wäre   welcher treiber am stabilsten ist, da der aktuelle auch nach  neuinstallation nicht sonderlich gut läuft. 
 Grade eben zb. ist der treiber auf ausbalanciert  gecrasht (adrenalien 19.2.2 ) wobei diese meldung kam
http://i.imgur.com/fv98xHB.png selbe meldung nur von meine karte ... 
Würde gerne meine karten undervolten allerdings so dass die performance im vordergrund steht.
 Hier wäre meine Frage wie gehe ich hier am besten vor um die besten werte auszuloten?

Wäre super wenn sich jemand findet der sich meiner annimmt.


----------



## RX480 (17. Februar 2019)

Die Fehlermeldung kommt bei schlechten Settings = Absturz. Deswegen ist der Treiber net schlecht.
Probier bitte das Setting von Cydras. Und fang mit P6+7 je 20Mhz weniger an.
Beim HBM-Takt erstmal nur 1040.
btw.
Der vorhergehende 19.1.1 ist auch ein sehr stabiler Treiber. Müsste man als Neuinstallation draufspielen.
Aber ändere bitte erst mal Dein Setting und Teste.


----------



## Vega56pulse (17. Februar 2019)

Das Problem in Siege wurde noch imemr nicht gefixt.....Toll ubisoft.....


----------



## LevArris1 (17. Februar 2019)

@RX480
Ah, Einstellungen gefunden. Danke !   
Aber die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten sind ausgegraut. Kann nicht auf "Auto Undervolt GPU" klicken. Was muß man da machen ?

"Wählen Sie Profil "Anpassen", um die Einstellungen anzupassen."  Finde das nicht gerade.   Sorry,  habe es nun. "Benutzerdefiniert " 


Der Fehler von vorhin ist übrigens weg. Kann gar nicht erklären, wie ich das hinbekommen habe. Hatte halt bei den Anzeigeeinstellungen was probiert.
Dort ist nun Virtual Super Resolution u. GPU Skalierung aus.


----------



## Vega56pulse (17. Februar 2019)

Musst erst auf Benutzerdefiniert wechseln von den Profilen her. Würde vor dem auto dings aber die Finger lassen bringt gar nix mir hats sogar mal den ganzen Pc zerschossen = Neuinstallation warum auch immer.


----------



## RX480 (17. Februar 2019)

auto - oc ist müll, uv solllte funzen
wenn zu riskant, dann halt nur auf strom sparen gehen


----------



## -frischling- (17. Februar 2019)

vielen dank für die schnelle antwort, hatte eben schon den treiber neuinstalliert auf 19.1.1 
habe die einstellungen so übernommen wie du gesagt hast. 
nachdem ich dann den pc neugestartet habe setzt dieser den p7 und den hbm takt wieder auf standart zurück. die spannungen werden aber beibehalten.


----------



## RX480 (17. Februar 2019)

Das ist nicht gut!
Gib bitte nochmal die Einstellungen ein und drücke oben Rechts auf Übernehmen .
Dort kannst Du das Profil auch abspeichern und laden, falls es mal einen Reset gibt.

Dann bitte neu Starten.


----------



## -frischling- (17. Februar 2019)

hab das profil geladen und auch nochmal neugestartet und auch nochmal manuell eingeben und neu gestartet bei beidem wird es nicht übernommen. // hatte den afterburner noch auf dem pc hab ihn deinstalliert jetzt klappt es


----------



## LevArris1 (17. Februar 2019)

Vega56pulse schrieb:


> Musst erst auf Benutzerdefiniert wechseln von den Profilen her. Würde vor dem auto dings aber die Finger lassen bringt gar nix mir hats sogar mal den ganzen Pc zerschossen = Neuinstallation warum auch immer.



Oh, das hört sich gar nicht gut an.


----------



## drstoecker (17. Februar 2019)

-frischling- schrieb:


> Hi bin vega 64 neuling, habe mir letzten monat eine rx64 sapphire nitro+ gekauft. Da ich es bis jetzt nicht geschafft habe meine karte verfünftig zu unvervolten und zu takten wollte ich mir ein bisschen hilfe holen.
> Habe schon ein paar sachen probiert bin aber bis jetzt zu keinem zufriedenstellenden Ergebnis gekommen. Habe auch hier im forum schon ein wenig gestöbert, da ich  vorher nur eine 1050ti ohne extra stromanschluss hatte, hatte ich nicht so die großen oc Möglichkeiten und ein bisschen unerfahren was das angeht .
> Es  sind bei mir ein paar Fragen aufgekommen und es würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen würdet
> Eine  Frage wäre   welcher treiber am stabilsten ist, da der aktuelle auch nach  neuinstallation nicht sonderlich gut läuft.
> ...


Welches Netzteil nutzt du?


----------



## RX480 (17. Februar 2019)

LevArris1 schrieb:


> Oh, das hört sich gar nicht gut an.



Dann warte halt noch bis Jemand sich meldet, Der schonmal Auto-UV getestet hat. In den Reviews war es kein Problem.
Solange kannst Du ja auf "Stromsparen" stellen, das dürfte auch erstmal net schlecht sein.

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/AMD-R...ls/Radeon-Software-Adrenalin-19-Test-1271216/


----------



## -frischling- (17. Februar 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Welches Netzteil nutzt du?



700 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 10 CM Modular 80+ Silver - Netzteile ab 700W | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Gurdi (17. Februar 2019)

Wenn man gar nicht  mit dem UV klar kommt empfiehlt sich einfach die Taktskala um3-5% zu reduzieren und auf P6 & 7 einfach jeweils 150mv zu senken.Speicherspannung 1000, Danach PT auf Max.


----------



## LevArris1 (17. Februar 2019)

Was bedeutet bei HWiNFO denn die VR MVDD Temperatur ?
Hatte Battlefield V gespielt um zu testen, u. bei dem Wert steht bei Maximum 118°C ! 
Die 5 GPU Maximum-Temperatur-Werte von oben nach unten:  57°C, 56°C, 59°C, 118°C, 71°C
Die 118°C fallen aus dem Rahmen.  
Average Werte liegen bei 39-45°C  bei VR MVDD 45°C


----------



## Bluebird (17. Februar 2019)

VR MVDD sollte der Spannungswandler sein , der sollte in der Regel aber max 115 grad haben ... zumindest erinnere mich das mal gelesen zu haben


----------



## Xyz963 (17. Februar 2019)

------


----------



## Bluebird (17. Februar 2019)

Meine neue MSI Vega56 macht mir aber langsam Sorgen ...
im PCMark passt ja alles, da laeufty sie beim Time Spy solide mit 1520-1580 mhz durch alles kein Ding , aber mittlerweile hab ich denn FX auf 4,4 Ghz gekloppt in Far Dry5 gibts kein Powerlimit mehr die Karte bleibt aber weiter auf ihren 1200 mhz im Spiel und kommt zum Teil auf 40 FPS runter , also da stimmt doch was nicht !?
die Karte ist Cool und das PW Target auf +50 aber selbst untervoltet bleibt die Karte stur auf etwas um 1200 mhz CPU Limit gibts keins warum ist der Takt so niedrig ?
Wirklich schlimm ist aber Armored Warfare , da schneidet die Vega56 deutlich schlechter ab als die 580 GamingX !drops auf 25 FPS und ein CPU Limit nicht mal im ansatz in Sicht !
Jetzt aber der Fun Fakt , wenn ich im Wattman 2200 mhz einstelle dann kommen 1500 mhz in Far Cry 5 auch an es laeuft deutlich besser und die CPU ist wieder fast ausgelastet , ABER der Crash ist da natuerlich vorprogrammiert ,denn ein Spike auf wirklich 2,2 Ghz und die Karte haengt 
Also jemand eine Idee was mache ich Falsch !? 

PS: die MSI Airstream ist wohl wirklich keine Referenz sondern wirklich ein Referenz nachbau , denn im gegensatz zur Referenz scheint die MSI Zero Fan zu haben , das ist schon mal Nice auch wenn der Radial Coole r der letzte dreck ist , da braucht man nichts schoen reden ...
Ich versteh nicht wieso sie nicht einfach auf das Radial Design einen Axial Luefter gepackt haben , da waer die Karte dann eben 10 mm Dicker geworden und es wuerde vielleicht etwas komisch ausssehen aber dann waer ruhe im Karton ! die Kuehlflaeche an sich scheint jedenfalls auszureichen ...


----------



## Duvar (17. Februar 2019)

Was verbraucht eigentlich eine stark undervoltete 56 (ohne flash) mit max 1450-1500MHz rum um leichtem Speicher OC? 
Ein user sucht Hilfe hier, wäre gut, wenn ich dann Ergebnisse von Leuten die die Karte haben dort verlinken könnte http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/532242-vega-64-budget-max-450-a-9.html#post9741395


----------



## MisterSpock101 (17. Februar 2019)

Duvar, dass interessiert mich auch jetzt. Vorallem da es das hier für nur 270 Euro gibt:
8GB MSI Radeon RX Vega 56 AIR BOOST 8G OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de

Lohnt sich das?


----------



## Bluebird (17. Februar 2019)

Xyz963 schrieb:


> Auch wenn bisl Off Topic:
> 
> Würde mir gerne ne Radeon VII zulegen. Bei Mindfa***** sind 2 Modelle lagernd >5 gekennzeichnet.
> Wie sicher ist das, wenn ich noch heute Sonntag bestelle, dass es dann auch morgen verfügbar ist? Nicht dass vor mir x Leute bestellt haben und dann habe ich per Paypal bezahlt und warte 2,3 Wochen ^^ jemand Erfahrung?
> ...



soweit ich weiss , merkt der Shop schon vor dem bezahlen ob die Karte noch auf lager ist oder nicht , da wird keine bestellung angenommen fuer die es im Lager keine Karte mehr gibt , denke das haengt alles an einer Datenbank ...
auf YT kann man bei Rawioli ein Video ansehen wo 2 VII im Crossfire laufen und die ziehen zusammen im Worst Case komplettes System gerade mal 680 Watt, von daher wuerd ich mal sagen ist dein Netzteil Gut dabei , die anforderungen sind ja meistens deshalb so Hoch das selbst das schlechteste LC Power Fertig PC Netzteil die Karte noch antreiben kann und da brauchts dann oft wirklich die hohen anforderungen .



> MisterSpock101 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Duvar, dass interessiert mich auch jetzt. Vorallem da es das hier für nur 270 Euro gibt:
> ...



Kein stueck wenn du es leise haben willst , die Karte kann leise sein aber sie kann auch laut werden , das Case sollte am besten gleich offen stehen 
2400 U min sind aber selbst mit UV die Regel und nur zur info die angeblich so laute VII dreht bis 2900 , das hat man mit dieser Karte auch ab und an ...
wenns um Preis leistung geht ist es schon Krass , ne 1060 kostet nur rund 40-50  eu weniger bei aber locker mal 40 % ? weniger leistung


----------



## RX480 (17. Februar 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Was verbraucht eigentlich eine stark undervoltete 56 (ohne flash) mit max 1450-1500MHz rum um leichtem Speicher OC?
> Ein user sucht Hilfe hier, wäre gut, wenn ich dann Ergebnisse von Leuten die die Karte haben dort verlinken könnte http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/532242-vega-64-budget-max-450-a-9.html#post9741395





MisterSpock101 schrieb:


> Duvar, dass interessiert mich auch jetzt. Vorallem da es das hier für nur 270 Euro gibt:
> 8GB MSI Radeon RX Vega 56 AIR BOOST 8G OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de
> 
> Lohnt sich das?



Ganz aktuell ein Bsp. von einer geflashten MSi 56 air:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...king-undervolting-thread-306.html#post9740425
FarCry mit 206W GPU-only bei ca. 1520+. Mehr HBM-Takt (Flashen) erhöht den zusätzlichen Verbrauch durch HBM nur ca. von 15 auf 20W.
Spawas etc. nochmal 40W.
Das Ganze geht auch mit eff. Takt 1400 und 40W weniger.(ohne flashen, da man dann net soviel HBM-Takt braucht.)
Im Anhang mal mein Verbrauch mit sup4k = ist die primäre Graka vom Cf. (leichtes fps-Limit auf 85 per Chill)

Bei einem Budget von 450,- wäre die 64Nitro die beste Wahl.
Die würde ich aber mit ein paar W mehr betreiben, weil der Kühler Spitze ist. #2535 Serenity
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...king-undervolting-thread-254.html#post9703465


----------



## Duvar (17. Februar 2019)

Naja man muss das Budget ja nicht ausreizen, ich würde bei der 56 Airboost bleiben und optimieren was das Zeug hält, den Aufpreis von ~180€ würde ich mir sparen, so brutal viel schneller ist die 64 auch nun wieder nicht, hat aber natürlich nen besseren Kühler, aber dennoch meine Stimme geht an die irrwitzig günstige Airboost^^


----------



## RX480 (17. Februar 2019)

Habe oben nochmal ein Bsp. mit meinem Verbrauch bei ca. 1430+ eingefügt.
Und ein Bsp.Link für 64 Nitro folgt.

Gerade bei SWBF2 hat die 64 klare Vorteile. TS soundso. (Das liegt an den Reserven bei AC.)

Die kleine AirBoost hat Vorteile in älteren Gehäusen mit net soviel Frischluft und bei NT`s.
(bis 3440x1440 OK)


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (17. Februar 2019)

Meine Vega 64 ROG Strix taktet in Apex Legends mit max. 1728 MHz. Gehalten wird der Takt bei ca. 1690 MHz und 1,1 Volt.
Bin grad etwas überrascht.


----------



## drstoecker (17. Februar 2019)

Bluebird schrieb:


> Meine neue MSI Vega56 macht mir aber langsam Sorgen ...
> im PCMark passt ja alles, da laeufty sie beim Time Spy solide mit 1520-1580 mhz durch alles kein Ding , aber mittlerweile hab ich denn FX auf 4,4 Ghz gekloppt in Far Dry5 gibts kein Powerlimit mehr die Karte bleibt aber weiter auf ihren 1200 mhz im Spiel und kommt zum Teil auf 40 FPS runter , also da stimmt doch was nicht !?
> die Karte ist Cool und das PW Target auf +50 aber selbst untervoltet bleibt die Karte stur auf etwas um 1200 mhz CPU Limit gibts keins warum ist der Takt so niedrig ?
> Wirklich schlimm ist aber Armored Warfare , da schneidet die Vega56 deutlich schlechter ab als die 580 GamingX !drops auf 25 FPS und ein CPU Limit nicht mal im ansatz in Sicht !
> ...


Wird die Karte denn immer vollständig von deiner cpu ausgelastet? Denke der fx ist das Problem.
was auch ne schöne bastellösung wäre ist ein grafikarten Tunnel, Google mal danach gibt nen schönen Test von pcgh dazu.


----------



## Bluebird (17. Februar 2019)

Ich glaub ich bau morgen wieder meine geflashte RX 480 wieder rein , unfassbar eine Vega 56 ist in Armored Warfare leistungstechnisch unter einer RX 580 ... 
Die Shader scheinen in dem Spiel nix zu nutzen und wenn die Karte nicht von selbst (wohl wegen der geringen GPU auslatung in dem Spiel) nicht wenigstens auf 1500 mhz taktet kommt eben nur Mist bei raus ...
die RX 480 hat auch ne schlechte auslastung laeuft aber in den Game konstant bei 1380 mhz was man eben dann merkt ...


----------



## Bluebird (17. Februar 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Wird die Karte denn immer vollständig von deiner cpu ausgelastet? Denke der rx ist das Problem.
> was auch ne schöne bastellösung wäre ist ein grafikarten Tunnel, Google mal danach gibt nen schönen Test von pcgh dazu.



Definitiv nicht ! allein schon wenn es Null nicht einen futzel bringt von 4 gzh auf 4,4 ... aber Hey der FX ist ******** also an allem Schuld auch wenn die Vega zum Teil unter der RX 580 liegt der FX ist schuld ...


----------



## RX480 (17. Februar 2019)

Bluebird schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich bau morgen wieder meine geflashte RX 480 wieder rein , unfassbar eine Vega 56 ist in Armored Warfare leistungstechnisch unter einer RX 580 ...
> Die Shader scheinen in dem Spiel nix zu nutzen und wenn die Karte nicht von selbst (wohl wegen der geringen GPU auslatung in dem Spiel) nicht wenigstens auf 1500 mhz taktet kommt eben nur Mist bei raus ...
> die RX 480 hat auch ne schlechte auslastung laeuft aber in den Game konstant bei 1380 mhz was man eben dann merkt ...



Bei alten und Murks-Games nimmt man ein vernünftiges min.Setting und stellt GPU-P3 als Minimalstatus ein.
Damit gibt es den vollen HBM-Takt und einen passenden GPU-Takt.
Über das Thema Minimalstatus für ältere Games oder DrawCallLimit wurde schon öfters geredet.
Die GPU denkt Sie kann Pause machen und bleibt in State 1, was logischerweise den HBM auf 500 runterzieht.


----------



## gandrasch (17. Februar 2019)

Ich hab immer noch das Problem das der Monitor auf einmal nicht mehr angesteuert wird und schwarzes Bild + kein Signal empfangen nach Neustart des Monitors. Nach Reset meldet sich Radeon und sagt Wattman Einstellungen wurden Aufgrund eines Fehlers zurück gesetzt. Allerdings ist dies auch schon bei Office Arbeiten passiert und nicht nur wenn die Graka gereizt wird. 

Ne Idee wie ich da weiter analysieren kann?


----------



## RX480 (17. Februar 2019)

Bist Du inzwischen auf DP ?
Wechsel mal den Steckplatz und mach den Moni mal richtig aus. Vom Netz trennen.
Passiert das auch mit Werkseinstellung vom Treiber ? (Ausgewogen)


----------



## Bluebird (17. Februar 2019)

Murks Games triffts genau , aber was soll man machen F2P ist eben meistens Murks 
Nur wieso bekomm ich bei FC 5 nicht mehr Takt , die CPU kann mehr GPU Takt locker in leistung umsetzen und ist dann noch mal deutlich besser ausgelastet , wenn ich Trick 17 benutze und im Wattman 20 % OC mache ... 
wieso taktet die GPU nicht von selbst auf 1,5 Ghz wenn man sie laesst die Temp. und das  PT stimmt ?

PS: ein paar dinge wo ich langsam wirklich sagen muss FU AMD, sind der Treiber !
Wie lange gibts denn Wattman schon und seitdem muss ich noch wieviele Klicks machen um in denn Wattman zu kommen !?
Normal sollte man vom Tray Icon die moeglichkeit bekommen direkt in denn Wattman zu kommen , sie wollen das Wattman andere Tools ersetzt ? aber so nicht es nerft einfach nur noch ...
nebenbei die RX 480 User muessen immer noch bei Globale Grafik von Hand jedes mal einstellen Leistung oder Strom sparen , der dumme Rotz Treiber erkennt nicht von selbst ob eine 3d anwednung laeuft oder nicht !
das muss man sich mal geben das ist seit 15 ? Jahren der stand der dinge das die Graka erkennt 3d Last oder Desktop , wenn man das nicht macht ist entweder der Idle verbrauch unnoetig hoch oder man bekommt im Spiel nicht die beste Leistung , reine Schikane sollte die Putze an einem langweiligen WE beheben koennen aber denke mal die RX 480 Nutzer sollen da auch gegaengelt werden ? hab das Flashen jedenfalls allein deswegen schon nie bereut ...
So das musste mal raus


----------



## Gurdi (17. Februar 2019)

Bluebird schrieb:


> Murks Games triffts genau , aber was soll man machen F2P ist eben meistens Murks
> Nur wieso bekomm ich bei FC 5 nicht mehr Takt , die CPU kann mehr GPU Takt locker in leistung umsetzen und ist dann noch mal deutlich besser ausgelastet , wenn ich Trick 17 benutze und im Wattman 20 % OC mache ...
> wieso taktet die GPU nicht von selbst auf 1,5 Ghz wenn man sie laesst die Temp. und das  PT stimmt ?
> 
> ...



Ja hast nicht ganz unrecht. Manche Sachen sind einfach noch nicht rund.


----------



## RX480 (17. Februar 2019)

Ne moderne GPU besteht net nur aus Shadern und HBM. Dazwischen sitzen auch noch der Soc und die ROP´s.
Lighting und Schatten können die ROP´s blockieren.
DrawCallLimit bremst auch und das Streamen von Daten kann man auch net direkt an der CPU+GPU-Last ablesen.
Hilft nur Gesichtsfeld und Objekte runter.

Du kannst evtl. mit Trick 17 den Takt erhöhen. Geht zumindestens in Valley.
Durch MSAA 2x..4x..8x steigt die Belastung  ggü. MSAA off.
Falls es Das net im Game gibt, kannste ja im Wattman nachhelfen.
Ist aber ggü. Minimalstatus die schlechtere Lösung.
(die Notwendigkeit erkennt der Treiber leider net von allein)

btw.
Man fragt sich natürlich warum FC ND und Hitman 2 jetzt auf das Niveau der 970 passend gemacht wurde.
Es werden nur wenig Texturen verwendet und viel kleinste Geometrien , die einen DrawCall auslösen.
Ich persönlich würde keine/wenige NV-Games kaufen. F2P mit UE4 ist der selbe Murks.
Wer darauf abfährt der sollte auf die 1660 warten.


----------



## Bluebird (17. Februar 2019)

hab jetzt wieder die 480 Hust 580 drin , bei Armored Warfare mal eben so 60 FPS mit Drops auf 50 , die VEGA hatte da 60 mit Drops auf 30 ! und das bei der Cry Engine ...
selbst bei 1500 mhz konnte sie keine 40 FPS halten , das ist dann schon bescheiden 
und FC5 an der Stelle wo ich aktuell stehe ist wohl echt ein Worst Case , VEGA min 38 FPS max 60 FPS , Polaris min 37 FPS und max 48 ...
da muss man einfach sagen selbst wenn jetzt der FX bei 4,4 Ghz bremsen sollte ist es schon erschreckend das Polaris das Limit im grossen deutlich besser auszureizen scheint , oder einfach meine Karte hat ne macke 
nebeneffekt ist eben eine an die Kotzgrenze geflashte Polaris mit Twin Frozzer 6 bleibt unter 1400 U min bei VEGA kann man froh sein wenn es unter 2400 bleibt


----------



## gandrasch (17. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Bist Du inzwischen auf DP ?
> Wechsel mal den Steckplatz und mach den Moni mal richtig aus. Vom Netz trennen.
> Passiert das auch mit Werkseinstellung vom Treiber ? (Ausgewogen)



Bin auf DP. Muss morgen nochmal den Rechner aufmachen. Is was Hardware technisches. Grad gemerkt das es passiert wenn ich gegen den rechner mit dem Bürostuhl komme (auch nur ganz leicht).


----------



## RX480 (17. Februar 2019)

@Bluebird
Wenns nur eine Stelle ist probier halt mal unterschiedliche Größen vom HBCC. Vllt. verbessert sich das Streamen dort.
Und wenns nur 0,001% vom Game ausmacht, geh halt weiter.
Bei C3 solls auch so eine Stelle geben. Shit happens.

edit:
Wenns an der Speicherverwaltung hapert, dann mal das Tool testen:
Intelligent standby list cleaner (ISLC) v1.0.1.0 Released - Wagnardsoft Forum

Dein virtueller Speicher sollte auch groß genug sein.


----------



## drstoecker (18. Februar 2019)

Bluebird schrieb:


> Definitiv nicht ! allein schon wenn es Null nicht einen futzel bringt von 4 gzh auf 4,4 ... aber Hey der FX ist ******** also an allem Schuld auch wenn die Vega zum Teil unter der RX 580 liegt der FX ist schuld ...


Nimm doch mal mit relive ein Video auf und lade es hier hoch!alle relevanten Daten per afterburner osd eingeblendet.


----------



## Bluebird (18. Februar 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Nimm doch mal mit relive ein Video auf und lade es hier hoch!alle relevanten Daten per afterburner osd eingeblendet.



Ach , durch die Blume bedeutet das jetzt soviel der User ist zu bloed denn Afterburner zu deuten ? 
Naja so oder so werd ich die Karte wohl behalten , denn ich konnte das basteln nicht unterdruecken ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Referenz Design mit Axial Luefter , das Problem ist nur das Bios der Karte gibt zu wenig drehzahl auf denn Luefter selbst bei 100 % und somit reicht es zwar fuer einen Time Spy durchgang bei 1580 mhz konstant aber nicht zum dauerhaften Zocken...
Da haette ich jetzt besser mal vorher gucken sollen ob es schon eine n VEGA 
Bios Editor gibt 
Aber das wird eh nur Versuch 1 bleiben weil immer noch zu laut , ich denke ich werde einen 70 mm Luefter mit 20 mm Tiefe von aussen aufschrauben , da bekomme ich bei weniger drehzal mehr Luft durch , der haken es sieht nicht mehr so Nice aus und wird dann ein 3 Slot Design ...

PS: was mir beim Untervolten aufgefallen ist , das die Karte wenn man die Spannung senkt ab einem gewissen Punkt zwar noch stabil laeuft ABER sie schon anfangt Takt weg zu nehmen wenn man sich der absoluten grenze naehert !
bei mir mit Stock Takt und 1050mv  1580mhz  werden im Time Spy konstant gehalten , bei 1025mv werden nur noch 1560 mhz gehalten , geh ich noch 25 mv runter kann er die 900 mhz HBM nicht mehr halten usw Crashes gabs aber noch keine .


----------



## Downsampler (18. Februar 2019)

Na das da bringt so gut wie garnix. Der Axiallüfter hat zu wenig Luftdruck. An meiner alten X1800XL hab ich mal den Radialföhn verstärkt. Mit Pappe und Klebeband hatte ich mir einen Papptrichter gebastelt und den hatte ich dann auf den Radiallüfter aufgesetzt. Am großen Ausgang des Trichters vorne einen 120er Gehäuselüfter draufgebaut. Das hat ein wenig bessere Temperaturen gebracht war aber eigentlich auch nicht der Rede Wert.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. Februar 2019)

meine MSI Radeon RX Vega 56 AIR BOOST is jetzt auch da

hat sogar Samsung Speicher


----------



## Bluebird (18. Februar 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Na das da bringt so gut wie garnix. Der Axiallüfter hat zu wenig Luftdruck. An meiner alten X1800XL hab ich mal den Radialföhn verstärkt. Mit Pappe und Klebeband hatte ich mir einen Papptrichter gebastelt und den hatte ich dann auf den Radiallüfter aufgesetzt. Am großen Ausgang des Trichters vorne einen 120er Gehäuselüfter draufgebaut. Das hat ein wenig bessere Temperaturen gebracht war aber eigentlich auch nicht der Rede Wert.



Das Problem ist eher das Intern nur ein Luefter mit 10 mm tiefe rein passt und der hat vor allem wenn er nur 7 Blatt hat zu wen ig durchfluss ...
ein 70 mm der 2 mm tief ist passt nicht rein , aber im Getto Mod Style wird es gehen und der hat dann bei 1000 Umin weniger locker mal 30 % mehr durchfluss , es sieht dann eben nicht mehr so schnuckelig aus 
Radial Luefter sind einfach Kacke sie brauchen 1/3 mehr Drehzahlum knapp 2/3 des durchsatzes zu erreichen wie ein vergleich bar Tiefer Luefter , zumindest wenn man denn wenigen Daten die man zu Radial Lueftern glauben kann .

PS: bei meiner Getto Mod HD 4870 brachte der Tausch von Radial auf Axial welten ! aber da war genug Platz fuer einen 92 mm Luefter , das hab ich hier nicht es sei denn ich schneide noch ein froesseres Loch in denn Deckel


----------



## RX480 (18. Februar 2019)

Bluebird schrieb:


> PS: was mir beim Untervolten aufgefallen ist , das die Karte wenn man die Spannung senkt ab einem gewissen Punkt zwar noch stabil laeuft ABER sie schon anfangt Takt weg zu nehmen wenn man sich der absoluten grenze naehert !
> bei mir mit Stock Takt und 1050mv  1580mhz  werden im Time Spy konstant gehalten , bei 1025mv werden nur noch 1560 mhz gehalten , geh ich noch 25 mv runter kann er die 900 mhz HBM nicht mehr halten usw Crashes gabs aber noch keine .



Poste doch mal bitte Dein Setting. Wie sieht Dein Gehäuse aus ?
Hast Du die Gehäuselüfter richtig aufgedreht ?

btw.
drstoecker wollte doch nur mal sehen, Was genau in dem Moment passiert.
Geblubber und Bilder vom Radiallüfter bringen net viel. (pack bitte die Bilder in den Anhang)
Als Replacement für ne RX480 reicht der 56 ein Takt von 1500 und max. HBM-Takt.
Dann gibt es auch weniger Probleme mit der Temp.!

Erst mal Nachdenken und den Fehler bei sich selbst suchen, 
dann bitte höflich im Thread um Rat fragen.
Wenn der Ton stimmt wird Dir auch gerne geholfen.
(ist auch unsere Freizeit)

Du kannst Dich übrigens gleich bei A anschliessen, 
Der ein Setting heute Abend testet:
AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 und RX Vega 56 Overclocking/Undervolting-Thread


----------



## Bluebird (18. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Poste doch mal bitte Dein Setting. Wie sieht Dein Gehäuse aus ?
> Hast Du die Gehäuselüfter richtig aufgedreht ?
> 
> btw.
> ...



Erstens ist das jetzt ein AXIAL Luefter , deutlich leiser und schon vom klang nicht mal im ansatz so nervend ... aber die Leistung ist noch gerade so kannte .

Zweitens verstehe ich nicht wieso du gerade diesen Teil meines Posts zitierst ?!
hab ich nicht recht das VEGA automatisch bei geringer Spannung selbst vor dem Crash schon feedback gibt und der Takt geringer wird ?
Ich hab gestern zig Time Spy durchlaeufe gehabt beim untervolten und da ist mir aufgefallen das man bei jeden Duerchgang praktisch exact den ganzen Bench denn selben Takt hat praktisch aufs Mhz genau ! aber von P7 1050mv auf 1025mv fielen auf einmal 20 mhz weg ...

Was die auslastung angeht ist so ein shader Monster bei Indie/F2P Spielen wohl wirklich bescheiden , da wundert mich jetzt nicht mehr das hier generell mehr zu Nvidia geraten wird , Takt ist da wohl einfach mehr ... jetzt verstehe ich auch wieso Hawaii bei Armored Warfare zum Teil deurtlich gegen Polaris abkackt ...


----------



## Downsampler (18. Februar 2019)

Nimm doch nen Delta Lüfter. Die haben immer genug....Drehzahl auf alle Fälle. xD


----------



## Gurdi (18. Februar 2019)

Das reduzieren der Spannung senkt unabhängig vom eingestellten Takt immer das Taktniveau. Das kann man sich wie einen Offset vorstellen, der einbestellte Takt liegt im Grunde nur mit maximaler Spannung und geringer Auslastung an.


----------



## openSUSE (18. Februar 2019)

Bluebird schrieb:


> Ach , durch die Blume bedeutet das jetzt soviel der User ist zu bloed denn Afterburner zu deuten ?


Würde mich aber auch interessieren an welcher Stelle im Game die Rx580(480) mehr FPS als die Vega56 bringt.
Kannst du bitte ein Screenshot in FC5 an der Stelle machen und ein Screenshot mit MAP Übersicht bitte?
Wenn es geht auch bitte für Armored Warfare?


----------



## RX480 (18. Februar 2019)

Eigentlich ist die MSi 56airBoost ein Blower mit Radiallüfter.
Wie kommt da ein anderer Lüfter rein?
Kein Wunder, das die Temps net passen.


----------



## meeen (18. Februar 2019)

Moin

die Vega 64 Saphire Nitro + von meinem Kumpel hat Spulenfiepen des Grauens und Mindfactory meint das es kein Reklamationsgrund ist  Sehen die wohl nicht als Bug sondern als Feature 
Also ich würde jetzt klar davon ausgehen das es ein Sachmangel ist, aber die meinen das das Spulenfiepen üblich ist... Sie würden sie aus Kulanz einmal Umtauschen meinen aber das es auch dann eine werden kann die noch lauter ist 
Naja wie dem auch sei. 
Was kann man an den Einstellungen ändern um das Fiepen unter Last einzudämmen?


----------



## RX480 (18. Februar 2019)

FPS-Limit und ein moderates Setting.
Bei sehr viel W sollen wohl auch manche NT´s zu hören sein.(oder Ursache)

btw.
Im Luxx gibt es einen Thread zum Vergiessen von Spulen mit Schnellkleber.


----------



## DerLachs (18. Februar 2019)

Ich habe die Spannung gesenkt, danach war das Fiepen leiser.  Ein geringeres PT hilft auch.


----------



## meeen (18. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> FPS-Limit und ein moderates Setting.
> Bei sehr viel W sollen wohl auch manche NT´s zu hören sein.(oder Ursache)
> 
> btw.
> Im Luxx gibt es einen Thread zum Vergiessen von Spulen mit Schnellkleber.



Also es kommt direkt aus der Grafikkarte, das kann man wenn 100% hören wenn man seinen Kopf dran hat. Hab ich auch schon gesehen im Luxx und klingt interessant. Frage mich aber wie man den richtigen Kondensator ausfindig machen soll?



DerLachs schrieb:


> Ich habe die Spannung gesenkt, danach war das Fiepen leiser.  Ein geringeres PT hilft auch.



Ja schade, hatte eher an mehr Takt und höhrem PT gedacht, aber werde zu erst versuchen das fiepen wegzubekommen. Muss ich mich wohl nur an der CPU+Ram austoben


----------



## RX480 (18. Februar 2019)

Mach das Gehäuse zu und den Lautsprecher lauter.


----------



## Downsampler (18. Februar 2019)

Wie hört sich das an, das "Spulenfiepen des Grauens"? Meine Radeon 5870 hat ein wenig gefiept aber nach ein paar Monaten hatte sie es aufgegeben und war seitdem still. Meine Asus Strix Vega 56 fiept überhaupt nicht, auch nicht bei 600 FPS im Ladebildschirm.


----------



## drstoecker (18. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> FPS-Limit und ein moderates Setting.
> Bei sehr viel W sollen wohl auch manche NT´s zu hören sein.(oder Ursache)
> 
> btw.
> Im Luxx gibt es einen Thread zum Vergiessen von Spulen mit Schnellkleber.


Es gibt derzeit nichts was man dagegen machen kann. Der 8auer hat das jetzt nochmal in nem Video erklärt.
manchmal spielt das Netzteil auch ne Rolle.


----------



## GeeBee93 (19. Februar 2019)

gandrasch schrieb:


> Bin auf DP. Muss morgen nochmal den Rechner aufmachen. Is was Hardware technisches. Grad gemerkt das es passiert wenn ich gegen den rechner mit dem Bürostuhl komme (auch nur ganz leicht).



Hallo,

schau doch mal hier rein. Hab ein ähnliches Problem: AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 und RX Vega 56 Overclocking/Undervolting-Thread


----------



## RX480 (19. Februar 2019)

Im UV-Thread hat FF91 aufgepasst. Die 64nitro für 399,-€ im Mindstar.(+3x Games)
Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de


----------



## RawMangoJuli (19. Februar 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Wie hört sich das an, das "Spulenfiepen des Grauens"? Meine Radeon 5870 hat ein wenig gefiept aber nach ein paar Monaten hatte sie es aufgegeben und war seitdem still. Meine Asus Strix Vega 56 fiept überhaupt nicht, auch nicht bei 600 FPS im Ladebildschirm.



die 64er von Sapphire hat ich auch mal ... die war ekelhaft was das Spulenfiepen anging

bin überrascht, dass die billig MSI Vega 56 hingegen überhaupt nicht fiept xD


----------



## RX480 (19. Februar 2019)

Die Nitro ist die beste Custom-Vega.

Fiepen ist nunmal unabhängig vom Produkt zufällig.(bei beiden Farben)
Lotterie.


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (19. Februar 2019)

Ab wann macht die 56 mit Samsung HBM eigentlich ungeflasht dicht? Habe irgendwo was von 950 gelesen, finde die Stelle nur nicht mehr. Mein Hynix zeigt mir bei 950 Artefakte. Ist das nur das fehlenden Baumharz und die nicht ganz so plane Oberfläche oder gibt es noch andere Gründe, die den Samsung besser machen als den Hynix?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (19. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Die Nitro ist die beste Custom-Vega.
> 
> Fiepen ist nunmal unabhängig vom Produkt zufällig.(bei beiden Farben)
> Lotterie.



kommt auch auf die Bauteile drauf an

gut möglich, dass die Spulen die Sapphire verwendet einfach anfälliger fürs Fiepen sind



Sesselsitzer-2 schrieb:


> Ab wann macht die 56 mit Samsung HBM eigentlich ungeflasht dicht? Habe irgendwo was von 950 gelesen, finde die Stelle nur nicht mehr. Mein Hynix zeigt mir bei 950 Artefakte. Ist das nur das fehlenden Baumharz und die nicht ganz so plane Oberfläche oder gibt es noch andere Gründe, die den Samsung besser machen als den Hynix?



meine (Samsung) macht 950 mit

1000 produziert nen Absturtz ... dazwischen hab ich nicht getestet


----------



## RX480 (19. Februar 2019)

zu Hynix:
950 ist sehr gut. Es gab Reviews mit nur 870.

zu Mango:
Kaffeesatz bringt uns hier net weiter!
Die Nitro is Best of Custom = Basta.
Kann doch kein Zufall sein, die Nitro ist im Angebot und plötzlich fällt Dir ein,
hier dagegen zu posten. NOOBs gehen mir nur auf den Senkel.Gähn!


----------



## RawMangoJuli (19. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Kann doch kein Zufall sein, die Nitro ist im Angebot und plötzlich fällt Dir ein,
> hier dagegen zu posten. NOOBs gehen mir nur auf den Senkel.Gähn!



was soll das mit nem Sale zu tun haben?

Ein andere User hatte gepostet das sein Kumpel ne Nitro mit üblem Spulenfiepen hat und ich hab meine Erfahrung dazu gepostet


----------



## RX480 (19. Februar 2019)

Dann frag mal die anderen Nitro-Besitzer und bausch bitte net einen Einzelfall auf.
(btw: bei Grün gibts auch bloss Fiepen. das ist Lotterie)

alex-racer
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...king-undervolting-thread-317.html#post9744740

und Andere 
z.Bsp. Serenity und RJshadow ... 
Wers genau wissen will soll halt im UV-Thread nach den Nitros schauen/fragen.


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (19. Februar 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> meine (Samsung) macht 950 mit
> 
> 1000 produziert nen Absturtz ... dazwischen hab ich nicht getestet



Teste mal bei Gelegenheit und stell das Ergebnis hier ein. Dein Maximum würde mich interessieren.



RX480 schrieb:


> zu Hynix:
> 950 ist sehr gut.



Besonders wenn man schicke gelbgrüne Farbfilter mag ^^


----------



## RX480 (19. Februar 2019)

Dann gehn halt auf 920!
15% über Stock ist doch ausreichend.

Ist heute wieder Blubberzeit ?


----------



## Downsampler (19. Februar 2019)

950 läuft bei meinem Hynix. 955 mit erhöhter Spannung auch, bei 960 gibts Darstellungsfehler und Absturz. Treiberversion ist der 18.12.1.

Hab gerade mal wieder 5 Runden 3DMark hinter mir. Mein bestes Ergebnis ist mit 935 MHz HBM und niedrigeren Taktraten auf dem Chip entstanden seltsamerweise, allerdings mit einem älteren Treiber, 18.10.2 glaub ich.

3DMark FireStrike von vorhin:

AMD Radeon RX Vega 56 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67

3DMark vom November:

AMD Radeon RX Vega 56 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67


----------



## Downsampler (19. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Dann gehn halt auf 920!
> 15% über Stock ist doch ausreichend.
> 
> Ist heute wieder Blubberzeit ?



Ob du wieder Blubber rauchst ist mir total wurscht.... xD


----------



## Zwock7420 (19. Februar 2019)

Mädels, immer mit der Ruhe....

Man hat halt dann und wann mal von ner Nitro gelesen, die zufälligerweise auch Spulenfiepen hatte.
Ich selbst habe auch nen Kumpel dessen Nitro am Anfang auch ordentlich zu hören war, interessant an der Sache: Inzwischen ist es komplett vorbei!
Ihm ging das komplett am A.... vorbei, weil er immer mit nem fetten Headset zockt, es ist nur mir aufgefallen, dass es plötzlich weg ist. Er hat auch übrigens NICHTS dagegen versucht zu unternehmen oder sonstwas, hat sich wohl einfach eingeschwungen und dann war Ruhe...


----------



## RX480 (19. Februar 2019)

Schon merkwürdig. Erst wird nach den 950 gefragt und im nächsten Post dann Artefakte moniert.
Was soll Das?

Und warum hängt sich jetzt noch Downsampler rein ?


----------



## Downsampler (19. Februar 2019)

Hey Mann! Wieso nicht?

Ich wollte ihm nur zeigen, daß man auch mit weniger als 950 MHz gute Ergebnisse / Erlebnisse haben kann.


----------



## RX480 (19. Februar 2019)

Schön für Dich, das Deiner besser geht.


----------



## Downsampler (19. Februar 2019)

Wußte ich garnicht, daß du den Thread hier als deinen persönlichen Spielplatz betrachtest...das kommt bestimmt vom Blubber rauchen. xD


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (19. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ist heute wieder Blubberzeit ?



Wat?



RX480 schrieb:


> Schon merkwürdig. Erst wird nach den 950 gefragt und im nächsten Post dann Artefakte moniert.
> Was soll Das?



Wie, "was soll das"? Habe geschrieben, dass mein Hynix bei 950 Artefakte zeigt. Du hast sinngemäß geantwortet, dass das geil ist. Ichso, "ne" und habn Screenshot von nem besonders schönen Farbfilter angehangen. Was ist daran merkwürdig?


----------



## Rallyesport (19. Februar 2019)

So aus dem Urlaub in Salzburg zurück, vier Tage ohe vega und ohne PC 
Der RX480 ist heute aber ganz schön auf Krawall gebürstet  
Meine Nitro hat in normalen Spielszenen kein hörbares Spulenfiepen.
In manchen Benchmarkszenen aber schon, aber an genau den Stellen hatte bisher jede meiner Karten gefiept. 
Kann da also nix schlimmes zu sagen. 
Was ich aber gut einschätzen kann ist die Tatsache das die Nitro vom Kühldesign her ihre Sache mehr als gut macht. 
Meine ist hörbar, aber auch nur deshalb weil ich sie sehr kühl halte und das ist alles noch nicht aufdringlich. 
Meine führt teilweise an die 300W Abwärme ab und bleibt dabei unter 70°.
Da muss mir erst ne andere Vega zeigen die das ohne Wakü nur annähernd so gut kann


----------



## Zwock7420 (19. Februar 2019)

Sesselsitzer-2 schrieb:


> Du hast sinngemäß geantwortet, dass das geil ist.



Ich glaube das war ein Mißverständnis... Ich glaube er meinte mit seiner Aussage, dass 950 für Hynix Speicher ein extrem guter Wert ist, es daher vermutlich nicht so verwunderlich ist, dass dieser nicht bei jeder Karte funktioniert.

Ich habe um ehrlich zu sein auch die Tage hier im Thread das erste mal gelesen, dass jemand mit Hynix RAM 950 Stabil und ohne Probleme am rennen hatte.


----------



## MrZaboo (19. Februar 2019)

Im Mindstar gibt es aktuell die 64er Nitro für 399€ (ab 0 Uhr ohne Versandkosten. Soll ichs mit meinem "550 Watt Antec TP-550C 80+ Gold" riskieren? xD Da wäre Undervolting vermutlich zwingend notwendig? Hab null Erfahrung damit.


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (19. Februar 2019)

Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das war ein Mißverständnis... Ich glaube er meinte mit seiner Aussage, dass 950 für Hynix Speicher ein extrem guter Wert ist



Joa, schon klar. Wobei mein Hynix den ja nicht stable liefert. Wie gesagt, gibts deftige Artefakte. Meine - eigentlich selbstironisch gemeinte - Antwort war ja auch nicht bös gemeint. Mich wundert jetzt nur seine Reaktion.  Wollt ja lediglich mit meinem Post von 19:53 Uhr herausfinden, was andere so für Erfahrungen mit der Karte haben. Und vor allem auch, ob der Hynix von der Fertigung immer noch so schlecht dasteht, wie 2017.


----------



## DerLachs (19. Februar 2019)

Mein Hynix RAM läuft mit 940 MHz. Bei 950 MHz gibt es die ersten Artefakte.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Februar 2019)

MrZaboo schrieb:


> Im Mindstar gibt es aktuell die 64er Nitro für 399€ (ab 0 Uhr ohne Versandkosten. Soll ichs mit meinem "550 Watt Antec TP-550C 80+ Gold" riskieren? xD Da wäre Undervolting vermutlich zwingend notwendig? Hab null Erfahrung damit.



Bei der Nitro geht das, die hat gute SpaWas.


----------



## MrZaboo (19. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Bei der Nitro geht das, die hat gute SpaWas.


Danke, bin da totaler Laie. Hab meine Finger bisher immer von OC/UV gelassen.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Februar 2019)

MrZaboo schrieb:


> Danke, bin da totaler Laie. Hab meine Finger bisher immer von OC/UV gelassen.



Wenn du hier einen Account hast kann nix schief gehen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. Februar 2019)

Ich vermisse die alten Zeiten ohne Boost Kagge [emoji16]

Gewünschten Takt einstellen und Spannung anpassen und fertig..... Viel viel besser. Immer schön einen festen Takt.
Wer ist mit den Mist angefangen...... Ja Nvidia die Gauner [emoji23]

Was bringt der Mist.....

Die Vega ist trotzdem eine geile Karte.... Möchte sie nicht mehr missen [emoji3590]

Die Treiberprobleme ärgern mich aber sehr.
Meine alte Sapphire R9 290 VaporX hatte nie Probleme mit Treiber und Abstürze.

Nächste Projekt.... Neues NT.... Und dann Anfang nächsten Jahres den neuen Ryzen als 8 oder 12 Kerner [emoji106][emoji108] in 3200x1800p macht mein 4770K noch alles gut mit [emoji4][emoji123]

Einen schönen Tag wünsche ich euch noch.... Gehe nun pennen.... Hatte N8 Schicht [emoji3061]

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (20. Februar 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich vermisse die alten Zeiten ohne Boost Kagge [emoji16]
> 
> Gewünschten Takt einstellen und Spannung anpassen und fertig..... Viel viel besser. Immer schön einen festen Takt.
> Wer ist mit den Mist angefangen...... Ja Nvidia die Gauner [emoji23]
> ...



Dem werde ich mich bald anschließen, sowohl beim Prozessor wie auch mit dem Schlafen


----------



## RX480 (20. Februar 2019)

Die RX64nitro ist immer noch für 399,-€(+3xGames ) im Mindstar
Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de

Aus meiner Sicht eine gute Wahl!


----------



## MrZaboo (20. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Die RX64nitro ist immer noch für 399,-€(+3xGames ) im Mindstar
> Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de
> 
> Aus meiner Sicht eine gute Wahl!


Konnte gestern noch widerstehen bzw. war mir etwas unsicher. Sollte sie allerdings um 0 Uhr noch verfügbar sein, werde ich wohl schwach


----------



## RX480 (20. Februar 2019)

Die 56 Pulse ist für 299,-€ (+3xGames ) im Mindstar.
Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de


----------



## Blackout27 (20. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Die 56 Pulse ist für 299,-€ (+3xGames ) im Mindstar.
> Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de



Wollt ich gerade auch posten. Top Preis!


----------



## MrZaboo (21. Februar 2019)

Bei mir ist es nun doch die 56er Pulse geworden. Für meine Ansprüche (aktuell noch FHD, im Laufe des Jahres WQHD) sollte die Karte mir locker reichen. Freue mich schon  
Woran erkenne ich denn, welcher Speicher auf meiner Karte verbaut wurde?
Lohnt sich hier UV? Bei Karten mit den kurzen PCBs soll ja deutlich weniger machbar sein, oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## drstoecker (21. Februar 2019)

MrZaboo schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es nun doch die 56er Pulse geworden. Für meine Ansprüche (aktuell noch FHD, im Laufe des Jahres WQHD) sollte die Karte mir locker reichen. Freue mich schon
> Woran erkenne ich denn, welcher Speicher auf meiner Karte verbaut wurde?
> Lohnt sich hier UV? Bei Karten mit den kurzen PCBs soll ja deutlich weniger machbar sein, oder täusche ich mich?


Kannste mit gpu-z auslesen.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Februar 2019)

MrZaboo schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es nun doch die 56er Pulse geworden. Für meine Ansprüche (aktuell noch FHD, im Laufe des Jahres WQHD) sollte die Karte mir locker reichen. Freue mich schon
> Woran erkenne ich denn, welcher Speicher auf meiner Karte verbaut wurde?
> Lohnt sich hier UV? Bei Karten mit den kurzen PCBs soll ja deutlich weniger machbar sein, oder täusche ich mich?



Das hat nichts mit dem PCB zu tun, das geht auf der Puls auch wunderbar.


----------



## bath92 (21. Februar 2019)

Hab für alle Vega 56 Puls Interessenten/Käufer (mit Samsung HBM) mal ein paar Screenshots als Anhaltspunkt rausgesucht.
Einmal das Superposition-Benchmark-Ergebnis (4K Optimized) mit den OOTB-Einstellungen und zum Vergleich ein sinnvolles/gemäßigtes UV-Setting bei Standard-Powertarget (PT=180W) und reduzierter Lüfterdrehzahl.

Ergebnis: gratis Mehrleistung bei gleichem PT und reduzierter Lautstärke.


----------



## RX480 (21. Februar 2019)

Sehr schöne Übersicht!

Wer mal nach der 64 in sparsam schauen möchte kann im UV-Thread bei Cydras schauen. (= 50,3fps) Leider ist die Nitro wieder auf 439,-€.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...king-undervolting-thread-191.html#post9650557


----------



## MrZaboo (21. Februar 2019)

bath92 schrieb:


> Hab für alle Vega 56 Puls Interessenten/Käufer (mit Samsung HBM) mal ein paar Screenshots als Anhaltspunkt rausgesucht.
> Einmal das Superposition-Benchmark-Ergebnis (4K Optimized) mit den OOTB-Einstellungen und zum Vergleich ein sinnvolles/gemäßigtes UV-Setting bei Standard-Powertarget (PT=180W) und reduzierter Lüfterdrehzahl.
> 
> Ergebnis: gratis Mehrleistung bei gleichem PT und reduzierter Lautstärke.



Vielen Dank! Dann hoffe ich mal, dass ich in der Speicherlotterie gewinne


----------



## vega_56 (21. Februar 2019)

Danke bath92, dann warte ich mal ungeduldig auf mein Paket morgen


----------



## wuchzael (21. Februar 2019)

Moin!

Habe vorhin auch die Pulse bestellt für meinen Stiefsohn. Bin schon total gespannt, wie sie sich nach Optimierung gegen meine 64er Nitro schlägt.
Er hat meinen alten 2560x1080 (75Hz Freesync) Ultrawide bekommen, das sollte in Kombination ein nettes flüssiges Daddeln geben!


Grüße!


----------



## ZenMasters (21. Februar 2019)

An dem Ergebnis bin ich auch interessiert, hatte die 64erschon bestellt als die 56er im Mindstar auftauchte... Hab mich für die Pulse entschieden, weil 30% mehr für vielleicht 10%? Mehrleistung waren mir zu viel.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Februar 2019)

Naja die 56er haben aktuell wirklich ein unschlagbares P/L Verhältnis. Diese Woche kommt die 1660ti, mal sehn was die so bringt.

Die Preisvergleiche mit der 2080er sind immer wohlfeil hier, ein A Modell kostet 700 Euro. Meine Radeon hab ich für 730 bekommen. 30 Euro mehr für 8GB mehr Speicher sind mehr als Fair mit 3 Spielen oben drauf.
Ein gutes P/L Verhältnis herrscht eigentlich oberhalb der 56er aktuell überhaupt nicht. Die Karten sind alle im Grunde zu teuer, sowohl die 2070/2080 wie auch die VII.


----------



## Bluebird (21. Februar 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> 950 läuft bei meinem Hynix. 955 mit erhöhter Spannung auch, bei 960 gibts Darstellungsfehler und Absturz. Treiberversion ist der 18.12.1.
> 
> Hab gerade mal wieder 5 Runden 3DMark hinter mir. Mein bestes Ergebnis ist mit 935 MHz HBM und niedrigeren Taktraten auf dem Chip entstanden seltsamerweise, allerdings mit einem älteren Treiber, 18.10.2 glaub ich.
> 
> ...



da kannst du dich gluecklich schaetzen , hab eben denn FireStrike durchlaufen lassen und hatte bei 950mhz bei 975 mv mit Samsung HBM auch ein paar Fragmente ...
dabei taktet dei Karte nicht das volle Potzenzial , ich denke im gegensatz zum DX12 TimeSpy bremst bei Firestrike mein FX schon aus 
Aber ehrlich gesagt sprengt HBM OC zum Teil das Powertarget , selbst mit UV auf P7 1035mv bekomme ich bei 30%  PT denn vollen Takt nicht mehr hin wenn ich denn HBM auf 900 mhz Kloppe !
wenn ich auf 40 % PT gehe taktet er wieder voll oder wenn ich denn HBM bei 30% auf 850 mhz sennke ...
Also fuer mich liegt das Ideal von daher eh in der Ecke 850-900 mhz , ich denke nicht das viel mehr auch noch viel mehr Leistung bringt abseitz vom Bench , oder irre ich mich da ?

PS: weiss jemand wie schnell der Radial Luefter der MSI Air Boost dreht auf 100% ?
Hab jetzt einen YS Tech Extreme 80x80x25 Axial Luefter drauf mit 500-5000 Umin, das ding ist echt Evil 
Aber ich meine ich brauche wo ich vorher 3000 Umin hatte jetzt nur noch 2700 , was schon beknackt ist aber Cool ist auch das bei 5000 Umin die Karte im PC Mark stresstest nicht mehr als 74 grad erreicht ... 
in spielen bei P7 1622 mhz und 1035 mv braucht der Luefter 3200 Umin um die Karte um jeden Preis unter 80 grad zu halten , aber so oder so eine Sapphire Pulse ist ihr Geld mehr als wert


----------



## RX480 (21. Februar 2019)

Geh lieber mit P6+7 runter, falls net stabil und mit dem HBM hoch.
Der HBM selbst verbraucht net viel, aber mit mehr HBM-Takt steigt die Shaderauslastung +Fps und der Verbrauch.


----------



## Downsampler (22. Februar 2019)

Bluebird schrieb:


> da kannst du dich gluecklich schaetzen , hab eben denn FireStrike durchlaufen lassen und hatte bei 950mhz bei 975 mv mit Samsung HBM auch ein paar Fragmente ...
> dabei taktet dei Karte nicht das volle Potzenzial , ich denke im gegensatz zum DX12 TimeSpy bremst bei Firestrike mein FX schon aus
> Aber ehrlich gesagt sprengt HBM OC zum Teil das Powertarget , selbst mit UV auf P7 1035mv bekomme ich bei 30%  PT denn vollen Takt nicht mehr hin wenn ich denn HBM auf 900 mhz Kloppe !
> wenn ich auf 40 % PT gehe taktet er wieder voll oder wenn ich denn HBM bei 30% auf 850 mhz sennke ...
> ...



Wenn ich die Spannung erhöhe bei 950 MHz HBM auf 975 mV oder mehr habe ich auch Artefakte. Bei 935 mV oder 850 mV läuft alles fluffig mit 950 MHz auf dem HBM.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Februar 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Spannung erhöhe bei 950 MHz HBM auf 975 mV oder mehr habe ich auch Artefakte. Bei 935 mV oder 850 mV läuft alles fluffig mit 950 MHz auf dem HBM.



Das hat eigentlich nichts mit dem Wert bei der Speicherspannung zu tun, sondern ist eigentlich rein Temperaturbedingt.



> da kannst du dich gluecklich schaetzen , hab eben denn FireStrike durchlaufen lassen und hatte bei 950mhz bei 975 mv mit Samsung HBM auch ein paar Fragmente ...
> dabei taktet dei Karte nicht das volle Potzenzial , ich denke im gegensatz zum DX12 TimeSpy bremst bei Firestrike mein FX schon aus
> Aber ehrlich gesagt sprengt HBM OC zum Teil das Powertarget , selbst mit UV auf P7 1035mv bekomme ich bei 30% PT denn vollen Takt nicht mehr hin wenn ich denn HBM auf 900 mhz Kloppe !
> wenn ich auf 40 % PT gehe taktet er wieder voll oder wenn ich denn HBM bei 30% auf 850 mhz sennke ...



Weniger Boost bedeutet in der Regel eher gute Auslastung nicht umgekehrt und ist damit eigentlich ein positives Merkmal heutzutage.


----------



## RX480 (22. Februar 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Spannung erhöhe bei 950 MHz HBM auf 975 mV oder mehr habe ich auch Artefakte. Bei 935 mV oder 850 mV läuft alles fluffig mit 950 MHz auf dem HBM.



So einen Unsinn sollte man gar net machen! (einfach mal planlos an der Spannung rumspielen)
Der Default-Wert für HBM-P3= 950mV für die RX56 ist schon rel. hoch! Und daher meist ausreichend.(siehe bath)
Und der Default Wert für HBM-P2 = 900mV . (darunter schon mal gar Nichts einstellen eher darüber, um eine saubere Trennung zu haben)
Im Anhang mal ein gaaanz niedriges Setting , Was auch mit Hynix funzt und ansonsten für FHD ausreicht.(HBM-Takt dann schrittweise anheben)


Die Spannung beim HBM ist nicht die Speicherspannung sondern die vom Soc und eine Änderung dort bewirkt VIELE verschiedene Dinge, die man als Laie net überschaut.
Z.Bsp.
GPU P6 915mV P7 920mV wird durch HBM 975mV restlos überstimmt(!) und die VDDC und der  GPU-Takt steigt an und damit auch die Belastung vom HBM.
Meistens ist das auch gar net gut für die Hotspottemperatur. Und der HBM-Takt in niedrigen States bei alten Games kommt net hoch.

Fragt lieber hier im Thread in welche Richtung man noch gehen könnte. Der Post #10584 von bath war doch eine gute Orientierung für die RX56.
Tiefer geht natürlich auch. Dann müssen aber GPU und HBM -States aufeinander abgestimmt werden.
HBM/Uncore unter 900mV geht nur sinnvoll mit ODT und Reghack.
3DCenter Forum - Vega - Undervolting

btw.
Es gibt Ausnahmen wie die RX64, die mit absolut Wert  höherer HBM/Uncorespannung teils besser laufen.
Das liegt aber daran, das DEFAULT = 1050mV ist und ne zu starke Abweichung nach unten Grenzen hat. (das sind 100mV mehr als bei der RX56)
Deswegen stuft man hier mit 953..960, 975,990 etwas mehr ab. Wers für seine RX64 braucht soll halt fragen.
(falls eine 64 net über 1020..1040..1070 HBM-Takt schafft liegts oft daran, neben der Temp.)


----------



## NuVirus (22. Februar 2019)

Würdet ihr die Sapphire Pulse von MF für nen UWQHD 100Hz von Samsung empfehlen oder eher ne andere Karte die Vega 7 finde ich zu teuer soll für meinen Bruder sein


----------



## RX480 (22. Februar 2019)

Ist halt Lotterie. Mit Hynix-Speicher kannste net so hoch Takten und mit der RX56 net so hohe Fps wie mit der RX64 Nitro fahren.
Würde schätzen, die Chance steht 1:3 mit Samsung :Hynix.

Wenn Dein Bruder net mit allen Game-Settings am Anschlag spielt reicht die Pulse.
Das Gehäuse braucht prinzipiell mit Vega einen guten Airflow. (ggf. den unteren Frontlüfter gegen einen NF12x25 tauschen und aufdrehen.)


----------



## Bluebird (22. Februar 2019)

ich hab noch nie was an denn 950 mv beim HBM gedreht das war nur um einen Test laufen zu lassen  ob viel auch viel bringt 
Das die Speicherspannung denn zumindest Idle Takt unterlauft war ja bei Polaris schon so , deshalb schluckt die 480 auch soviel im vergleich zu einer 580 die denn 3ten 1000 mhz State hat , eine Frechheit das AMD da nicht fuer jeden Hersteller upgrade Bios rausgehauen hat die das beheben , denn denn Spass denn man an einer RX480 hat steigt durch ein 580 Bios enorm !


> Weniger Boost bedeutet in der Regel eher gute Auslastung nicht umgekehrt  und ist damit eigentlich ein positives Merkmal heutzutage.


Das wiederspricht aber dann dem ergebnis das ein PC Mark auswirft , da scheints Punkte nur zu geben wenn der Takt lange hoch gehalten wird 
geh ich auf 925 mv HBM und 950 mhz HBM Takt dann bekomme ich nur noch rund 1500 mhz statt der 1600 mhz Boost und eben dann auch 100-120 Punkte weniger beim Time Spy .

und um es gleich vor weg zu nehmen ich will nicht aufs letzte an die UV grenze der Sommer kommt ja noch und dann wird so  manches UV bei 30 grad im schatten wohl auch nicht mehr stand halten , denke mal allein darum ist es kein schlechter schachzug die Referenz Vegas noch vorher an denn Mann zu bringen 
Dazu soll das UV auch mit dem Wattman laufen das letzte externe Tool das ich gemocht habe waren die Ati Tray Tools und die veteranen wissen das ist schon ne weile her ...
Aber ich seh schon das Thema ist komplexer als ich dachte , dagegen war Polaris ja nichts .


----------



## RX480 (22. Februar 2019)

"Weniger Boost bedeutet in der Regel eher gute Auslastung nicht umgekehrt"
Wers net glaubt soll halt mal im Game von FHD auf 4k wechseln.


----------



## Bluebird (22. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> "Weniger Boost bedeutet in der Regel eher gute Auslastung nicht umgekehrt"
> Wers net glaubt soll halt mal im Game von FHD auf 4k wechseln.



der vergleich hinkt aber gewaltig , zb meine Polaris macht bei FHD 1380 mhz und bei WQHD auch 1380 mhz 
Aber klar unter WQHD muss sie mehr ackern sie wird heisser und lauter, aber sag das mal einem der nur einen FHD TFT Hat und meint seine Graka waer so toll und leise ...
ich will nur das am ende viele Frames raus kommen , ob die Karte wann wo wie ausgelastet ist hmm naja ...
Fakt wird also auch bei VEGA sein niedriger Takt gleich bessere auslastung aber trotzdem auch bei 4k bedeutet noch mehr Takt oder wenigstens Takt halten ist trotzdem besser , natuerlich nur wenn Verbrauch und Temp mitspielt .


----------



## RX480 (22. Februar 2019)

Jeder solls halt selber ausprobieren mit HBM-Takt@Stock und HBM-OC mit mehreren Games. (mind.1440p und/oder besser mit inGameScaling))
Im Teillastbereich kann der eff. GPU-Takt ohne Probleme immer oben bleiben. Das besagt gar nichts.

edit:
Vorzugsweise natürlich Games, die mit dem HBM-Takt ordentlich skalieren.
Games mit DrawCallLimit oder DeferedLighting sind oft ganz andersartig limitiert.


----------



## Rolk (22. Februar 2019)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Würdet ihr die Sapphire Pulse von MF für nen UWQHD 100Hz von Samsung empfehlen oder eher ne andere Karte die Vega 7 finde ich zu teuer soll für meinen Bruder sein



Kommt halt immer darauf an was er damit machen will. Ich spiele vieles, aber sicher nicht alles, an einem UHD Monitor der mit der Karte befeuert wird. Das sind dann eben grafisch anspruchslosere Spiele oder Spiele wo man auch mal den Controller auspackt und weniger fps reichen, wie z.B. Tomb Raider, Assassins Creed, Witcher 3 etc.


----------



## Bluebird (22. Februar 2019)

hab ich eben mit dem FC5 Bench (WQHD) gemacht , selbe settings +50% PT 925 mv HBM standard Taktraten mit P7 1025 dann langsam weniger mv bis P1 auf 825 mv ...

850 mhz 2504 Frames
900 mhz 2518 Frames
950 mhz 2538 Frames 
und zur Kontrolle nochh mal ...
850 mhz 2508 Frames 

Also bei einer k.a 35 sekunden sequence ist der Unterschied doch ziemlich gering , jedenfalls geringer als im PC Mark


----------



## EyRaptor (22. Februar 2019)

Welche Games sind denn am besten geeignet um HBM clock skalierung zu testen?


----------



## RX480 (22. Februar 2019)

Könnte mir W2 gut vorstellen.

oder man schaut mal in das Launch-Review:
Radeon RX Vega 64 & 56 im Test: Der helle Stern wirft lange Schatten (Seite 7) - ComputerBase

Außerdem gibt es sicherlich einige Benchmarks (TS+FS +Heaven).
Weiss jetzt net , ob Tess. immer voll auf den HBM durchschlägt.

Auf jeden Fall würde ich wg. der min.Fps und des Streamens HBM-OC ggü. GPU-OC vorziehen.
Kostet halt kaum W. (siehe Tool  HW-Info = ca. 20W +/- X gesamt für den HBM)


----------



## IphoneBenz (22. Februar 2019)

Hallo Leute, 

ich schalte mich mal einfach dazu. Hab eine Asus RX Vega 64 (nicht die die so heiß wird). 
Habe es noch nie gesehen das die auch nur ansatzweise ihren "BOOST" fährt. Bin meist bei 1380-1440Mhz in Witcher 3 alles auf max. in den Settings und egal ob 1080p oder 1440p. 
Jetzt weis ich nicht so recht? Ist das normal, weil viel lese ich davon das P7 nur ein Richtwert für die Karte ist usw etc. 
Ich habe die auf Benutzerdefiniert mit 1020Mhz HMB Spannung Auto und die GPU alles gelassen. Das läuft alles stabil. Klar wird sie warm aber habe einfach die LüfterRPM erhöht und sonst habe ich auch 4 Lüfter die rauspusten und 3 die rein pusten. Also ein Kamineffekt. 
Ich verstehe das nur nicht das sie 200Mhz unter ihrer Angabe fährt...ebenso spielte ich auch mal Mass Effect 1 und das ist die zum Teil auf 1900Mhz hoch und später dann auch oft abstürze. Hab das dann einfach per Chill gelöst bzw. ging es dann  halt.

Kann man an dieser Karte noch einfach was machen? Gern lese ich mich auch wo ein aber ich muss gestehen das es echt viele Anleitungen gibt wo zum Teil andere Ansätze gefahren werden. 
Mein Wunsch wäre ja ggf. mehr Leistung, also zumindest was angeblich angegeben ist. Ich müsste ja theoretisch UV damit sie überhaupt in den jeweiligen P State kommt oder? 
Ich muss einfach gestehen habe davon wenig Ahnung und würde das gern mit Hilfe machen wollen. 

Danke erstmal allen und verzeiht wenn die Frage oft auftaucht. :/ 

Mfg Chris


----------



## drstoecker (22. Februar 2019)

1900mhz ist ein auslesefehler!


----------



## Bluebird (22. Februar 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> 1900mhz ist ein auslesefehler!


Sicher ? ich hatte auch schon aeltere Spiele die haben locker und das glaub ich auch auf 1620 mhz getaktet , eben das was im Wattman steht , aber die Karte wurde kaum warm weil die auslastung unter aller sau war ...
Armored Warfare (Cry Engine) ist da das beste traurigste Beispiel was mir gerade in denn Sinn kommt , das laeuft auf Polaris fast besser als mit VEGA man sollte es nicht glauben 



IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich schalte mich mal einfach dazu. Hab eine Asus RX Vega 64 (nicht die die so heiß wird).
> Habe es noch nie gesehen das die auch nur ansatzweise ihren "BOOST" fährt. Bin meist bei 1380-1440Mhz in Witcher 3 alles auf max. in den Settings und egal ob 1080p oder 1440p.
> ...



Die ganze Geschichte ist auch ziemlich complex 
hast du dein Powertarget im Wattman auf auf +-0 ? denn dann ist kalr wieso sie nie mehr als ca 1400 mhz im schnitt macht ...
du kannst das Powertarget auf +50 stellen dann wird sie deutlich hoch takten aber noch mal heisser noch mal mehr Strom ziehen , die Todesspirale eben 
Ich habe keine Ahung was eine VEGA 64 Saft braucht , aber ich denke wenn du mal zum Test bei P7 1075 mv fest einstellst udn dann jeden stat darunter zwischen 25 und 50 mv runter gehst , wobei wirklich wichtig sind wohl nur die letzten 2 stats ... beim HBM kannst du denn standard wert auch um 25 mv runter drehen und dann einfach mal gucken ob du mehr Takt bekommst ...
Wenn dann die Cracks im Forum sind wissen die sicher genaueres


----------



## IphoneBenz (22. Februar 2019)

Nun ja das war z.B. bei Mass Effect 1 so. Im 4K Downsampling (was bei ME3 kurioser Weise mies läuft) und da hatte ich auch mal einstellungen im Treiber vorgenommen. Aber habe es dann wieder Default "Turbo" laufen lassen. 
Seis drum...

Ich habe die Karte wieder zurückgesetzt und hatte von Anfang an das PT auf 50%. So habe ich immer Witcher 3 max 1440p gespielt. Ich erreiche auch von minimum 55 bis max 100Fps. Die 100 sind eher Peaks. Aber Leistungsmäßig bin ich ja zufrieden, Nur der MSI Afterburner sagt mir die Karte taket max mit 1432 zb. Wenn ich die Lüfter hart einstelle sowie das Gehäuse komme ich so um die 60°. Bin Raucher und Fenster ist offen...
Also kann ich ja das Temperaturlimit ausschließen denke ich. Strom ansich doch auch oder, weil  zum Teil zeigt mir das MSI Tool 380W an auf der Graka, 

Aber vielleicht hat ja sogar jemand diese Karte. ASUS VEGA 64 ROG STRIX.

Edit: Für mich ist das eh alles neu. Hatte vor 3 Monaten noch ein Phenom mit ner GTX 570. Ich habe alles dazwischen ausgelassen und für mich ist das gefühltes "HighEnd". Hab nur bisschen das Gefühl ein "schlechtes" Ablegermodell der 64 gekauft zu haben.  Die war halt echt billig und Asus soll ja doch mit das beste bei Grakas sein dachte ich.


----------



## RX480 (22. Februar 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Kann man an dieser Karte noch einfach was machen?



Hallo Chris,
Schliess Dich im UV-Thread einfach mit an. siehe mein Post#3215
AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 und RX Vega 56 Overclocking/Undervolting-Thread
Das ist ein moderates Setting mit ca. eff. 1500 von Cydras.

Ja, die eff. Takte multiplizieren sich irgendwie anders beim UV.(stell Dir einfach ca. 80..90% vom P6 oder P7  vor;  1,20V und 0,95V sind halt different)
Durch die niedrige Spannung dann etwas schlechter zu Ersehen, in welchem State sich die Graka befindet. 
(Ich schaue daher auf die VDDC, obs ungefähr macht, Was es soll)


----------



## GEChun (22. Februar 2019)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Würdet ihr die Sapphire Pulse von MF für nen UWQHD 100Hz von Samsung empfehlen oder eher ne andere Karte die Vega 7 finde ich zu teuer soll für meinen Bruder sein



Kann man nehmen, die 100 fps wird er aber wohl nicht immer erreichen.
Aber sofern FreeSync dabei ist sollte das trotzdem passen.


----------



## IphoneBenz (22. Februar 2019)

Danke. 

Werde das mal so testen. 
Sollte es nicht gut klappen lieber die Volt hoch oder die Frequenz runter? 

Danke für die Hilfe. Werde es testen und dann mal posten. Bis dahin.

Das Bild ist vom aktuellen Setting.


----------



## RX480 (22. Februar 2019)

Immer den Takt runter = schneller stabil!


----------



## IphoneBenz (22. Februar 2019)

Wie teste ich das am besten?
Hab den HBM jetzt in 10er Steps hoch auf 1100 bei 953. Läuft alles und sehe auch keine Artefakte bis dato. Hab Witcher gespielt und immer immer von Lofoten zu Freyas Garten bei Regen und Sturm. Da habe ich meist 54 fps also geht heftig in die Knie die Karte hier. 
Desweilen wage ich mich jetzt an den Takt.

Edit: ich teste erst den HBM mit 3dMark jetzt mal und dann an die GPU und nochmal. Bin gespannt was wird (zitter)


----------



## RX480 (22. Februar 2019)

24/7 würde ich dann den HBM-Takt von 1100 auf 1080 runternehmen, weils nach 3h Gamen halt etwas wärmer wird.

Wäre mal interessant Wie sich Dein Takt+Verbrauch ggü. dem Snapshot in Post #10612 geändert hat.
Kannst Du bitte bei Gelegenheit nochmal an die Stelle gehen und ein Bild posten?


----------



## wuchzael (22. Februar 2019)

*Moin!*

So, die kleine Pulse ist heute Mittag angekommen. Hatte sie nur kurz in meinem System, bevor der Junior es nicht mehr ausgehalten hat und seine Vega endlich in seinen Rechner bauen wollte 

Ich bin absolut begeistert von der Kleinen! Habe die Spannungen von GPU und "uncore" erst mal grob in mehreren kleinen Schritten auf 950mV gesenkt, was in einem Boostclock von 1450+MHz resultiert. Der HBM (Samsung) läuft ohne Artefakte oder sonstige Fehler stabil auf 945MHz. Normal strebe ich immer "glatte" 100er oder 50er Werte an, in dem Fall gefiel mir der Gedanke aber zu gut, exakt auf den Vega 64 Speichertakt zu kommen . Mit den ersten groben Einstellungen kommt das Kärtchen schon nah an die 64er Vega dran. Im Fire Strike erreicht sie ca. 22.300 Punkte, im Strange Brigade Benchmark (1440p, Texturen "ultra", rest "hoch") waren es 109 fps average und im Far Cry 5 Benchmark (1440p, ultra Preset) waren es 83fps average. Dabei ist die Karte angenehm kühl - mit stock fancurve erreicht sie in Spielen kaum 60 Grad (dümpelt eher um 50 herum) und die Lüfter rauschen in einer erträglichen Lautstärke vor sich hin. Das Gesamtsystem (i7 4770k @ 4GHz allcore, etliche Lüfter und diverse alten HDDs) zieht beim Spielen (je nach Spiel und Szene) 250-350W, im Schnitt gönnt er sich um die 300W. 

Erstes Fazit: Eine sehr vernünftige, gut ausbalancierte Karte. Für 299€ extrem attraktiv und stellt meine 64er Nitro vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis gnadenlos in den Schatten - ich bin schwer begeistert!

Habe in ca. einer Woche etwas Freizeit und werde mich dann mal dran setzen und die Karte weiter optimieren und ausgiebig in vielen Games querbeet gegen meine 64er (und evtl. zusätzlich noch eine RX 580 8GB) antreten lassen.


*Grüße!*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IphoneBenz (22. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> 24/7 würde ich dann den HBM-Takt von 1100 auf 1080 runternehmen, weils nach 3h Gamen halt etwas wärmer wird.
> 
> Wäre mal interessant Wie sich Dein Takt+Verbrauch ggü. dem Snapshot in Post #10612 geändert hat.
> Kannst Du bitte bei Gelegenheit nochmal an die Stelle gehen und ein Bild posten?



Ja das mache ich dann. 
Der HBM läuft gut bis jetzt. Werde jetzt an die GPU gehen und alle 3 Vergleichsbilder posten.

Hätte nicht gedacht das sowas Spass macht.
Hab echt freude an den probieren usw^^ 

Melde mich mit den 3 Bildern dann.


----------



## RX480 (22. Februar 2019)

@wuchzael
Glatte Werte bei den Spannungen sind gar net so sinnvoll.
Manchmal ist 981 sinnvoller als 980.

@IphoneBenz
Jo, UVen kann süchtig machen. Es geht vor Allem erstmal net um den Score sondern die Temps und den Lüfter bei moderatem Verbrauch.
So ungefähr wie bath mit seiner 56. Mindestens Stock-Performance bei geringerem Verbrauch.


----------



## IphoneBenz (22. Februar 2019)

Treiber ist abgestürzt in der TimeSpy Demo. 
Also jetzt den Takt runter richtig? Alle 7 States oder welche?  

 ja die Spannung ob es klappt oder nicht fesselt ein 

Oder die Volt hoch noch etwas? bin ja ziemlich niedrig mit denen bei fast gleichen default Mhz Werten?! :/++

@wuchzael die Pulse alleine sieht ja schon echt besser aus als die Asus


----------



## RX480 (22. Februar 2019)

Wie bereits gesagt erstmal den P6+7-Takt runter.
Und auch den HBM-Takt runter auf 1050. Der zickt gerne in der Demo und in Test 2.

Dann als Erstes langsam den HBM-hoch bis stabil.
Und als Zweites erst P6+7.

Sup4k sollte man auch noch testen.
UNIGINE Benchmarks

btw.
Ist natürlich interessant, das Witcher kein Härtefall ist. (habs selber net)


----------



## IphoneBenz (22. Februar 2019)

Ok. Witcher 3 lief stabil und die beiden Benchs mit den 1100mhz hbm. Wo die Gpu default war.

Jetzt habe ich den auf 1050mhz und den Takt runter von P6 und P7 aber immer absturz im Ladebildschirm von W3 wenn ich den Spielstand lade. 
Habe beide States auch mal 20mv mehr gegeben. Falsch? Wie weit sollte ich den jeweils mit der Frequenz runter gehen? 

Möchte da nichts verhunzen sorry das Frage *ducken* ^^

EDIT: bin jetzt schon 100mhz runter und immer wieder Absturz bei TW3. Mit und Ohne meinen 20mV mehr auf p6 und p7. 
Noch weiter runter?


----------



## RX480 (22. Februar 2019)

edit : dann halt noch etwas tiefer 

P6 1502@975mV und P7 1572@981mV 
P5 1412@961mV 

P4 1337@953mV
P3 1232@952mV
P2 1147@951mV
P1 1002@900mV

Das Ganze mit HBM-P3 1050@953mV.

Kannst Du mal ein fps-Limit(80fps) in Globale Settings an machen. Sowas hilft oft beim Startbildschirm.
Sowohl Games als auch 3dMark. () höher dürftest Du ja selten im Game sein.


Bitte auch mal Neu Starten. Sonst werden die Settings net richtig übernommen.
Hast Du Schnellstart in erweitere Energieoptionen aus ?
Windows 10: Schnellstart deaktivieren - so geht's - CHIP


----------



## IphoneBenz (22. Februar 2019)

Siehst ein Bild von mir im vorherigen Post.
Bin sogar drunter und habe den Absturz mit dem genannten HBM Takt/Spannung von 1050/953.

Bin ratlos eben? Gibt es so krasse Chip Unterschiede?´


EDIT: MEIN FEHLER!!!!!!!! Hatte das Memorytiming auf 1 und nicht auto. ATM läuft es mit den Settings wie in den Wattman Bild im Post davor!

Edit +: trotzdem Absturz, aber erst nach einigen Laufen. Also besser wie vorher.

Genau deine genannten Settings stürz FurMark sogar ab in 1080p preset.

Ich bin eben sehr skeptisch....ist meine Karte so mies?


----------



## RX480 (22. Februar 2019)

Erstmal Schnellstart aus und HBM-Takt auf 1040,
dann Neu Starten. (1020 sollte eigentlich immer gehen)

Und poste mal ein Bild von Deinen Wattman-Einstellungen.
Hast Du auch immer auf Übernehmen oben Rechts gedrückt?
Dort kannst Du auch das Profil abspeichern und laden.

Hast Du W10 build 1809 und Treiber 19.1.1 ? (Der 19.2.2 ist ja net recommended, könnte aber auch funzen)


btw.
Könnte sein, das Du mehr HBM/Uncore-Spannung brauchst. Deswegen ging Default 1050mV mit 1100.
Sowas gabs 2017.

edit:
Dann wäre besser:
P6 1502@975mV und P7 1572@981mV 
P5 1412@960mV = HBM-P3

P4 1337@958mV
P3 1232@954mV
P2 1147@950mV
P1 1002@900mV

Das Ganze mit HBM-P3 1040@960mV.

Damit Wir erstmal einen Basispunkt finden. Damit wäre der HBM-P3 wieder mit dem GPU-P5 verknüpft wie original.


----------



## IphoneBenz (22. Februar 2019)

Ja habe das Windows und Treiber ist 19.2.1 und als update zeigt es mir die .2 an. #
Werde das wie genannt nochmal testen.

Anhang


----------



## RX480 (22. Februar 2019)

Habs oben nochmal geä. auf eine etwas höhere HBM/Uncore-Spannung.


----------



## IphoneBenz (22. Februar 2019)

Läuft ingame. 

HBM auf 1020 mit 1100mV default.
Die restliche P States so wie du zuletzt genannt hast,
Also haben wir es ja erstmal am laufen bzw besser wie vorher? 
Jetzt 3d Mark. 

Ach und das Bild.


----------



## RX480 (22. Februar 2019)

Die 1100mV default ist ja 50mV höher als bei ner normalen RX64 = erstaunlich.
Mache gleich noch einen Vorschlag.

P7 1572@1006mV 
P6 1532@1000mV = HBM-P3
P5 1412@975mV 
P4 1337@968mV
P3 1232@960mV

P2 1147@950mV
P1 1002@900mV

Das Ganze mit HBM-P3 1020@1000mV.

Wir müssen erstmal schauen, wieweit es mit der HBM/Uncore-Spannung nach Unten stabil geht.
Den GPU-Takt  kann man später testen.


----------



## IphoneBenz (22. Februar 2019)

Werde ich so testen. 

Habe eben den TS durchlaufen lassen und habe mehr MHZ und weniger Watt bei besserer Leistung.
Ich weis nicht wie ich mich für diese Spezialistenberatung bedanken kann aber Hut ab....bist echt ein heftiger Typ wenn ich das mal so sagen darf 

Ok dann gehe ich jetzt an  den HBM Volt.

Also ich werde erstmal die Werte wie in den Wattman Pics verwenden und mit den HBM Runter gehen. Ich wage mal ein 50er Schritt. (dreaming)

1050 TS lief. Teste 1000 jetzt.

BTW: Solange du keine Antwort gemacht hast werde ich alles per Edit machen. Nicht das wir was übersehen.


----------



## RX480 (22. Februar 2019)

Deine Graka ist ab Werk ganz speziell eingestellt , da braucht man halt etwas Geduld.
Ist Das so eine neue ROG ?


----------



## IphoneBenz (22. Februar 2019)

Gekauft Dezember 2018. Es ist die mit den verbesserten WLP auf den VRM´s. Die alte hatte da ja was "freiliegen".
Habe das extra nachgeschaut weil die Asus vorher ja mies war wegen der Problematik.

TS 1000mv läuft!
Weiter runter ?
200Watt TS Grafik Test 1. omg O_o


----------



## RX480 (22. Februar 2019)

P7 1572@1006mV 
P6 1532@1000mV = HBM-P3
P5 1412@975mV 
P4 1337@968mV
P3 1232@960mV

P2 1147@950mV
P1 1002@900mV

Das Ganze mit HBM-P3 1020@1000mV.

Wenn Das schon gelaufen ist versuchen wir als Nächstes den HBM-Takt anzuheben 1040..1050..1075.


----------



## IphoneBenz (22. Februar 2019)

1020/1000 lief TS 1040 Absturz Grafiktest 2. 
Werde TW3 in 1020 testen.


----------



## RX480 (22. Februar 2019)

Sieht so aus, als ob bei Dir Alles 50mV höher als bei ner normalen 64ref(Stand 2017) sein muss.
Für HBM-Takt=1040 wäre das:

P7 1572@1018mV 
P6 1532@1012mV = HBM-P3
P5 1412@981mV 
P4 1337@970mV
P3 1232@960mV

P2 1147@950mV
P1 1002@900mV

Das Ganze mit HBM-P3 1040@1012mV.


----------



## vega_56 (22. Februar 2019)

Ich bin genauso begeistert wie Wuchzael, die Pulse ist deutlich leiser bei gleicher bzw minimal höherer Leistung als die Air Boost bei mir. Für ein Wohzimmer-PC also deutlich angenehmer. Und für jemanden, der wie ich handwerklich nicht allzu begabt ist, ist die Pulse sicherlich besser geeignet, als Umbauten an der Air Boost vorzunehmen.
Habe mal das Profil von bath umgesetzt, damit hat sie bei Superposition einen Verbrauch von ca. 155 Watt in 1080p und 180 Watt in 4K, Takt liegt um 1500MHZ und das ganze mit sehr dezent hörbaren Lüftern.
Einziger "Nachteil": Die CPU wird locker 10°C wärmer, aber alles im grünen Bereich.

edit: HBM2 ist von Samsung


----------



## IphoneBenz (22. Februar 2019)

Deine Settings laufen in TW3. Lass TS und FS jetzt laufen. Melde mich danach. 

Jetzt mal ohne Mist. Danke für die Hilfe. Ich habe novj ein alt Rechner im Keller. Phenom x6 1090 und ati hd5850 sowie kaputte GtX 570. zumindest stört sie immer ab. 
Das liegt nur rum bei mir, wenn Interesse an sowas ist es ist frei für 0€. 

Ich teste weiter.

TS und FS liefen stabil.
Was nun? Weiter HBM oder gpu?


----------



## IphoneBenz (22. Februar 2019)

Läuft alles super.
Hier das Vergleichsbild gegebüber dem anderen.

Mehr Takt mehr FPS weniger Verbrauch ! Realy! Wieso nicht gleich so?


----------



## Duvar (22. Februar 2019)

RX 480 macht echt einen super Job hier, von mir auch ein Danke für deine Hilfe, obwohl ich keine Vega habe, aber sowas sieht man gerne


----------



## RX480 (22. Februar 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Läuft alles super.


Was noch net schön ist HBM-P3 = GPU-P6.

Wir gehen mit dem ganzen Setting eine Stufe höher.

P7 1602@1056mV 
P6 1552@1039mV 
P5 1452@1025mV= HBM-P3 

P4 1337@1000mV (evtl.= HBM-P2? würde mich über gar Nichts wundern bei ASUS)
P3 1232@975mV

P2 1147@950mV = HBM-P2?(bei ner 64ref)
P1 1002@900mV

Das Ganze mit HBM-P3 1025mV. Takt könnte ca. 1050..1070 werden. 
In Ruhe ausprobieren.

Weil Du einen sehr guten Airflow hast, wäre eine VDDC über 1,039V auch kein Problem.

btw. 
Kommt einem wie eine komplette Veräppelung vor. Als ob Alles um 50mV versetzt ist.(ala Offset im AB)
ASUS kann man net empfehlen.

Hallo DUVAR bist Du noch im Krankenhaus, oder durftest Du schon wieder Heim ?


----------



## IphoneBenz (22. Februar 2019)

´Settings laufen im TS und Witcher 3 mehrere Gebiete usw. 
HBM auf 1075 auf gesagter Spannung.

Echt geile Sache. Teilweise  bis zu 80W weniger Verbrauch bei mehr Leistung.
Geht da noch mehr? WIe gehe ich da am besten ran?

Mfg Chris

EDIT: Sehe gerade Das p5 auf 1029 ist, habe aber echt 1025 eingestellt. Ändert der Treiber das was automatisch?


----------



## RX480 (22. Februar 2019)

Wenns stabil ist lass die 1029.

Der HBM-Takt reicht für 24/7.

Als nächsten Schritt testet man jetzt den GPU-Takt aus. Mal P5+6+7 jeweils +20MHz.
Wenn instabil halt 10MHz tiefer.

P7 1622@1056mV 
P6 1572@1039mV 
P5 1472@1029mV= HBM-P3

Falls stabil, dann: nur noch P6+7 in 10er Schritt höher
P7 1632@1056mV 
P6 1582@1039mV

Falls stabil, dann nur noch P7 einen 10er Schritt höher:
P7 1642@1056mV

Damit hast Du 3 Schritte zum Probieren.
Zwischendrin bitte immer den PC neu starten.


----------



## IphoneBenz (22. Februar 2019)

Wird getestet alles. 
Melde mich per EDIT. 

Mfg Chris

Edit: Instanz Freeze. Gehe jeweils 20Mhz runter.
Edit+: Deine letzten Werte führen instant zum absturz. Hab ich was falsch gemacht? 
Habe nochmal deine vorherigen Settings getestet und die laufen super im TS und TW3.
Sind wir schon auf so einen schmalen Grat? 

xD

Ich starte nach jeder Wattman änderung neu!

OK das PT war 0%. Kann es das gewesen sein?



TW3 Bild. Schon einiges besser als default. Habe an dem Ort leider keine Default shots gemacht.
Das ist Freyas Garten in Blickrichtung Lofoten. Sehr viele Bäume usw. Meine 64er kniet da sehr.

Teste vorheriges mit 50% PT.


----------



## RX480 (22. Februar 2019)

Knappes PT macht an der Grenze instabile Settings eher anfällig.
Da versucht dann die automatische Spannungsregelung einzugreifen und kann Damit nen Absturz verursachen.
Bin selbst eher für großzügiges PT.

Ist auch net gesagt das P7 1622 mit der Spannung funzt.
Interessant wird der Takt und der Verbrauch in Firestrike und TS.

Das können Wir gut mit Serenity vergleichen. (bei selber P7- Spannung, jedoch niedrigerer P6 1000mV )


----------



## IphoneBenz (22. Februar 2019)

50% Pt deine letzten Settings absturz in der Demo. 3x  getestet. 
Ist leider nicht stabil so.
Mehr Spannung oder weniger HBM Takt ? Ich teste das einfach mal mit 1050 HBM bei den Settings. Hab irgendwie das Gefühl das von Anfang an uns der HBM ärger macht.


----------



## RX480 (22. Februar 2019)

OK erst mal zurück auf Safe.
HBM 1050 ist vernünftig.

Das ist Jing+Jang.
Wenn der GPU-Takt steigt hat der HBM Probleme und umgedreht auch.


----------



## IphoneBenz (22. Februar 2019)

Keine Chance. Auch HBM runter bringt nix. Instant absturz in der TS Demo wenn ich von FS auf TS wechsel. 
Teste nochmal deine Werte die stabil waren.
Wie geht man dann am besten vor die Ursache zu finden? Oder ist es einfach Ende der Fahnenstange?


----------



## RX480 (22. Februar 2019)

Man müsste dann mit anderen Spannungen sich nochmal rantasten.

Hier in dem Fall wird wohl bei P7 1602 Schluss sein. Evtl. geht noch 1607..1612.

Falls jetzt auf einmal auch das stabile Setting abstürzt, dann gehen wir mit P5+6 je 20 MHz runter.
In der Demo gibt es viel Wechsel bei den States, die Ursache sein können.


----------



## IphoneBenz (22. Februar 2019)

Ja die Demo ist wählerisch. Aber danach ist alles save und hatte null abstürze mit P7 1602. 
Ich weis einfach nicht ob ich deine Settings mit mehr mV mal probieren sollte? Aber die States und der HMB scheinen ja eine Relation zu haben also wie gehe ich da am besten vor? 
Denke rein von der Kühlung usw habe ich ja noch Luft. 
Selbst wenn...habe so schon mehr Leistung bei weniger Verbrauch.
Merke selbst das jetzt das Feintuning einsetz. 
Was meinst du wie ich ran gehen soll?

Wie gesagt die letzten Werte mit P7 1602 waren save. Im TS sowie ingame TW3 1440p max. Verschiedene Bereiche via Schnellreise. (Lofoten, Hafen von Kaer Trolde, Freyas Garten)


----------



## RX480 (22. Februar 2019)

Du kannst den P6+7 in 5er Schritten weiter anheben.

P7 1607..1612@1056mV 
P6 1557@1039mV (dann im 2. Schritt lassen)

Falls Du Dich Morgen langweilst:
Mehr Spannung erhöht den Verbrauch dramatisch ohne wirklich viel Fps mehr. Man muss dann als Startpunkt erstmal 10MHz runter.
z.Bsp.
Nochmal alle States +25mV incl. HBM/Uncore (weiss net Was die Leute von Asus da gemacht haben oder ob der Chip so schlecht ist)
P7 1592@1075mV 
P6 1532@1061mV 
P5 1442@1050mV= HBM-P3 

P4 1337@1025mV
P3 1232@1012mV

P2 1147@1000mV 
P1 1002@950mV

Das Ganze mit HBM-P3 1050mV. Takt könnte ca. 1050..1070 werden. 
In Ruhe ausprobieren.

btw. alternativer Vergleich:
Das ganze Verhalten ist ja wie bei einer FE. Dort sind die Spannungen auch so hoch.
Kenn ich eigentlich nur von Blazethelight so.


----------



## IphoneBenz (22. Februar 2019)

Werde ich testen. 
Hier mal ein Pic aus Novigrad. Normalerweise CPU Limit aber bin im GPU.
Echt geile Settings bis dato. 
Werde mich rantasten mit den klein Schritten. Erst TW3 dann TS. 
Ich kann auch wenn gewünscht dann mal die finalen Settings mit den Default benchen. Wenn interesse besteht.


OK selbst 10MHZ Schritte führen zum Freeze. Da wo ich die Lupe einsetze im TS.
Anscheind bin ich an der Kotzgrenze und müsste die Volt hochdrehen oder?

Habe dein Edit erst jetzt gesehen.
Wird getestet.

Grafik Test 1 im TS Freeze. Werde 10mhz runter gehen p7 und p6.


----------



## RX480 (23. Februar 2019)

Der Verbrauch sieht aber noch gut aus. (226W als 99%, klar das Du noch ne Schippe drauf legen würdest)

Wenn TS-Demo der Knackpunkt ist, würde ich immer Damit anfangen.
Übrigens kann es Morgen früh, wenn der PC kalt ist noch ne Überraschung geben.
Oft ist dann der eff.Takt nochmal 5Mhz höher und instabil.
Dann musst Du mit P4+5+6+7 je 5 MHz runter.


btw.
Hätte net gedacht, das es so Lange dauert.
Daher ist es eigentlich besser langwierige Projekte im UV-Thread abzuhandeln und im Laberthread nur Stock vs. UV vorzustellen.


----------



## IphoneBenz (23. Februar 2019)

Diese Settings laufen 3x TS und verschiedene Region TW3 stabil.
Siehe Anhang.
Ich denke ich habe die Kotzgrenze ansonsten muss ich mehr mV geben. Aber habe ja jetzt schon mehr Takt=Leistung bei weniger Watt.
Wie macht man am besten das Feintunning? 

Wenn du irgendwas magst oder brauchst an Daten von mir sag es, Ich bin dir echt einiges schuldig, hoffe sehr du verdienst mit dein Wissen auch dein Geld weil es ist es Wert!

Off: FCKING IPHONE SHIT. Laden und Benchen ist gerade nicht die Stärke von Apple ^^ Nur Meldungen^^

Ja sorry merke auch gerade das wird atm alleine sind im Thread. Sorry an die Mods und Admins.

Können ja gerne in den UV Thread gehen. Möchte hier kein Ärger 

Edit: ich lass mal ein FS laufen


----------



## RX480 (23. Februar 2019)

Also hast Du gleich das Setting mit mehr Spannung probiert:
Würde nur noch versuchen den P7 auf 1592,,1597..1602 anzuheben.
Und als Allerletztes dann HBCC =11,xxGB testen und HBM-Takt von 1050 auf 1060..1075.

Bei mir ist jetzt erstmal Schluss.
Gute Nacht


----------



## IphoneBenz (23. Februar 2019)

FS lief super bei 1530mhz +. 
Werde weiter testen und einfach posten.
Dude, TAUSEND DANK für deine Hilfe. Genau sowas habe ich gesucht.
Kann dir nur sagen SAUBERE ARBEIT!.

Gute Nacht du Genie^^

Und an alle anderen Asus Besitzer. Würde mich sehr interessieren was ihr so schafft.

Denke hab den Anstatz verstanden. Ich sage es immer wieder aber echt danke für deine Zeit!

Ok 10mhz bei der Spannung= Freeze im TS Grafik 1. Denke bin mit der Spannung am ende. Werde die mal erhöhen und testen.


Hab die Spannung um 20mV erhöht bei P7 1602. Berichte. HBM 1060 /1020

Abstuz Grafik 1 TS. Werde 10mV dazzugeben.


----------



## Gurdi (23. Februar 2019)

Viele schöne Vegakarten hier die alle locker Ihre Konkurrenten hinter sich lassen und das zum Schnäppchenpreis,


----------



## RX480 (23. Februar 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Denke bin mit der Spannung am ende.



Wir testen Heute im UV-Thread weiter: siehe mein Post #3259
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...king-undervolting-thread-326.html#post9749981

btw.
Alle Neukäufer sollten sich SOWAS net antun!
Innerhalb der ersten Woche bitte schauen, ob ungefähr die Settings aus dem UV-Thread funzen,
im Zweifel nochmal Dort nachfragen.
Und wenn es nicht möglich ist mit den üblichen Spannungen auf einen grünen Zweig zu kommen,
dann RETOUR. (50mV über Normal ist NIX zum Behalten)
Man braucht in den ersten 14 Tagen keine Gründe angeben.
Als unproblematisch würde ich die RX64nitro empfehlen.

IphoneBenz ist über die Rückgabefrist drüber, ist aber net ganz so schlimm, 
weil anscheinend sein Verbrauch mit UV trotz unnormaler Spannungen OK ist.


----------



## wuchzael (23. Februar 2019)

Danke für eure Mühen. Hab zwar auch schon bisschen herumgespielt und ganz ordentliche Ergebnisse erzielt, aber ich denke in den genannten Thread werde ich demnächst mal rein gucken, da geht bestimmt noch was.

Grüße!


----------



## sunyego (23. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Viele schöne Vegakarten hier die alle locker Ihre Konkurrenten hinter sich lassen und das zum Schnäppchenpreis,




Konkurrenten hinter sich lassen ?!?  ...lange nicht mehr so gelacht !  
Back to reality  ! 

RTX2070 = 100%
GTX1080 = 86%
RX64         =  83%

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Radeon-VII-Grafikkarte-268194/Tests/Benchmark-Review-1274185/2/

In den mit abstand schönsten Game (Metro Exodus) kommt die wassergekühle RX64LC nicht einmal an die GTX1080FE ran.
YouTube

...und auch diese zwei Titel brauchen massiv leistung:

Hitman 2
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Hitman-2-Spiel-6334/Specials/PC-Benchmark-Test-Review-Release-1269180/

Shadow of the Tomb Raider
Shadow of the Tomb Raider im Technik-Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase

Ja, ja Pascal baut massiv ab ! Nur in deiner Traumwelt mein lieber, always the same.
Solche drops wie in Hitman 2 sind AMD exklusiv und das wissen die meisten auch ! 

Nein, nicht einmal in solchen trashgames ala Strange Brigade (AMD optimiert) oder Far Cry 5/New Dawn (AMD optimiert)
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Strange-Brigade-Spiel-61029/Specials/Benchmark-Test-Review-1263803/
https://www.computerbase.de/2019-02/geforce-gtx-1660-ti-test/3/#diagramm-far-cry-5-2560-1440 
https://www.tomshw.de/2019/02/15/fa...25-grafikkarten-im-schnelldurchlauf-igorslab/


Von kleineren Spielen ala Ace Combat 7 mal lieber ganz zu schweigen, hier die neusten 15 (Kein Cherry-Picking)  

Battlefield 5: Ausführliche Performance-Analyse und Benchmarks mit 25 Grafikkarten

GTX1080 ist wie bereits erwähnt drei jahre alt !!!!! Als Pascal erschien war Vega noch nicht einmal geplant ! 
Die karte schlägt sich auch heute noch 100000X besser als erwartet und zersägt die deutlich jüngere rx64 in praktisch allen titeln ! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJFm51OFcNA

GTX1080 ließ sich zudem deutlich besser übertakten als rx64 ! Die partnermodelle waren um bereits 20% schneller !



			
				CB schrieb:
			
		

> Gegenüber der Founders Edition legen alle Partnerkarten deutlich zu. Selbst die langsamste Variante, die MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Gaming X, ist immer noch gute elf Prozent schneller. Die schnellste Grafikkarte im Vergleich ist die Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme, die 18 Prozent schneller als die Founders Edition ist.



https://www.computerbase.de/2016-07...nitt_so_viel_mehr_performance_bringt_der_takt

Die einzige karte die massiv enttäuscht ist VII ! 
In den mit abstand bestaussehendsten Games die in den letzten monaten erschienen sind weit hinter RTX2080 (Bild 1 & 2)
Eine optimierte RTX2070 kostet 300€ weniger und zersägt die VII mit leichtigkeit. 
300€ aufpreis für 6%  

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Radeon-VII-Grafikkarte-268194/Tests/Benchmark-Review-1274185/2/

RTX2080 gab es im übrigen schon für 550.- (Mediamarkt) und bei Mindstar kostete die karte 589.- (Bild 3)
150€ aus dem Fenster geschmissen, nicht wahr Gurdi ?  Das schlimme bzw. traurige kommt aber noch :  DEUTLICH LANGSAMER, LAUTER und STROMHUNGRIGER ! 

Bei Gamestar und vielen anderen tests landet die karte in FullHD und WQHD sogar vor VII !!!

AMD Radeon VII im Test - Kann sie die Geforce RTX 2080 schlagen?


Ein trauerspiel.


Edit ; und auch in Anthem das enorm viel leistung benötigt sucked Vega komplett ab, nichts neues !

https://www.techpowerup.com/251874/anthem-vip-demo-benchmarked-on-all-geforce-rtx-vega-cards

Ob man in taschenrechner-spielen ala  Resident Evil 2 oder BO4  110FPS oder 125FPS hat ist dagegen komplett Wayne, ja !


----------



## RX480 (23. Februar 2019)

Der kleine Mann schreibt wieder viele Wörter klein. Da denk ich doch über den Rest gar net erst nach.


----------



## wuchzael (23. Februar 2019)

Der Typ ist absolut lächerlich, mache seine Beiträge schon gar nicht mehr auf (Ignorelist). Es langweilt mich auch zu Tode, wenn er immer mit seinen zwielichtigen Russenbenchmarks ankommt und sich an jeden Grashalm (in der Regel Gameworks Titel) klammert. Ich hab in letzter Zeit oft mal Benchmarks von RTX 2060, GTX 1080 usw. Karten gesucht... meistens werden die in besagten Tests von einem 8700K oder gar 9900K mit den obligatorischen 5GHz befeuert. Gerade in Spielen mit integrierten Benchmarks (welche selbstredend dann einfach nachzustellen sind) habe ich das mal verglichen und in der Regel hänge ich die Karten sogar mit meinem 1st Gen. Ryzen locker ab, obwohl ich noch lange nicht bis zur Kotzgrenze übertaktet habe. Freut mich jedes mal wieder, insbesondere wenn ich an seine Vorträge denke, wo immer schön mit den Referenz-Vegas verglichen wird. Haben die Tage ja auch wieder alle gemacht, damit die lächerliche 1660Ti möglichst gut gegen die 56er abschneidet. Hab ja jetzt selbst ne 56er zur Verfügung und ich hab die Ergebnisse von Jays2Cents und den anderen üblichen Nvidia shills alle locker geschlagen... 15-20% über den Werten der Referenz Vega und damit auch in den meisten Spielen locker vor der 2060, die mit nem ordentlichen Kühler (Strix, Aorus, Gaming Z) um die 100€ mehr kostet. Absolut lächerlich dieser Feldzug... besonders in diesem Thread, wo die meisten selber über entsprechende Grafikkarten verfügen und sich ein eigenes Urteil aus erster-Hand-Erfahrungen bilden können.


Grüße!


----------



## HAZEzz (23. Februar 2019)

Wird zen 2 kompatibel mit x470 boards sein ?


----------



## RX480 (23. Februar 2019)

Jo,
wird auch im Bundle angeboten:
AMD Ryzen 7 2700X / ASUS ROG STRIX X470-F GAMING Mainboard Bundle - CSL Computer-Shop

edit:
Wie es mit Ryzen 3000 aussieht weiss ich net. Siehe nachfolgende Posts.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Februar 2019)

Ich habe heute mal im 3Dmark Thread vorgeschlagen, das sie eventuell eine Liste mit nur Grafikscores machen.... Kommt glaube ich nicht so an [emoji30]

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zwock7420 (24. Februar 2019)

HAZEzz schrieb:


> Wird zen 2 kompatibel mit x470 boards sein ?



Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, was ich bisher so gelesen habe, dann:

Generell Ja, es kommt aber auf den Einzelfall an.
Es gibt anscheinend Boards, die im Bereich der Spannungswandler nicht so die Hammer Ausstattung haben, für die könnte der 16 Kerner wohl nicht supported werden, die 12 Kerner sollten aber vermutlich auf den meisten X470/B450 laufen.
Vielleicht gibt es das ein oder andere B450 Board was dann "Nur" den 8 Kerner supporten wird, wobei die 12Kern 7nm CPUs ja vermutlich keine höhere TDP haben werden, als der 2700X, von daher... erstmal abwarten, was die Board Hersteller so sagen...

Ich bin schon gespannt wie sonstwas, bei mir wird es mindestens ein R7 3700, vielleicht auch der R9 3800... Ich habe ein Asus C7H, das sollte alles locker fressen.

So, sorry für OT, aber ich hoffe damit ist die Frage vollständig abgehandelt


----------



## HAZEzz (24. Februar 2019)

Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, was ich bisher so gelesen habe, dann:
> 
> Generell Ja, es kommt aber auf den Einzelfall an.
> Es gibt anscheinend Boards, die im Bereich der Spannungswandler nicht so die Hammer Ausstattung haben, für die könnte der 16 Kerner wohl nicht supported werden, die 12 Kerner sollten aber vermutlich auf den meisten X470/B450 laufen.
> ...



Habe das Gigabyte Aorus Gaming 7 x470 Wifi Rev.1 denke das sollte es auch packen ist ein starkes Board


----------



## Gurdi (24. Februar 2019)

Ich hoffe ja das irgendwie ne schöne QuadChannel Plattform zu bezahlbaren Preisen drin sein wird.


----------



## wuchzael (24. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja das irgendwie ne schöne QuadChannel Plattform zu bezahlbaren Preisen drin sein wird.



Hör bloß auf... ich hoffe, dass die neuen CPUs einfach in Spielen deutlich schneller sind als die 1st Gen Ryzen CPUs und auf einem X370 Board laufen. Dann kriegt meine Frau nämlich meinen 1700X auf nem günstigen B450 Board mit nem günstigen Ram Kit und ich brauch nur ne neue CPU für meinen Rechner kaufen 


Grüße!


----------



## RX480 (24. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja das irgendwie ne schöne QuadChannel Plattform zu bezahlbaren Preisen drin sein wird.



Leider wird es wohl weiterhin einige Games geben, Wo der Intelkompiler wieder bevorzugt wird. (FC ND etc.)
Ich finde den alten TR4 19xx net schlecht wg. Cache und der Speicheranbindung. Und mit dem 1950 kann man auch mal SMT on/off testen.
Für die Konsumer glaub ich net an Ryzen 3000 mit Quadchannel.

Quadchannel kann die CPU besser auslasten:
YouTube

edit: 
1950X vs. 2950X
YouTube

Die 1% lows vom 1950X passen! (zum Gamen ausreichend)


----------



## gandrasch (25. Februar 2019)

Hab mein "Blackscreen" Problem wieder auf die Grafikkarte runter gebrochen. 

Hatte von euch schon mal jemand das Problem mit folgendem Fehler: 

"Der Anzeigetreiber "amdkmdap" reagiert nicht mehr und wurde wiederhergestellt"

Werde jetzt mal runter takten und hoffen das es dann nicht mehr in Erscheinung tritt. Trotzdem seltsam das es nur bei "Berührung" des Gehäuses passiert.


----------



## AudiA4Fan (25. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein kleines Problem.

Vorab Daten zum System

I7 6700K @ Stock mit Macho B2.Rev.
Asrock Z170 Extreme 3
16 GB GSkill Ram
Be Quiet 530 W Pure Power L7
Windows auf SSD
Treiber und Windows aktuell.

Da die Vega 56 im Mindstar für 269 € bzw. die NItro Pulse für 299 € zu haben waren, dachte ich mir, ich gönne mir ein Update.

Es geht um Battlefield 5
Mit meiner RX480 erreiche ich mit FFR(FutureFrameRendering) in FHD die 144 Hz auf LOW bzw. kleine Abweichung Richtung >120 FPS.

Mit der Vega erreiche ich bei den gleichen Einstellungen max. 100 FPS. Auch ruckelt das Game in jeglicher Einstellung. ULTRA etc. inkl Scalierung auf > 100 %

Ich habe diverse Treiber probiert. inkl. Deinstallation mit DDU
Temperaturen sehen gut aus < 60° Hotspot <80 °
Ich hatte nun schon 2 mal beim starten von HWInfo einen Blackscreen und die Lüfter drehten auf 100%.

Kann ein zu schwaches Netzteil auch diese ruckler verursachen?

Bin fast "Laie" und bitte daher um Eure Hilfe.



Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## openSUSE (25. Februar 2019)

Und welche Vega56 hast du nun?
BF mal auf dx12 probiert?

Kennst du den genauen Type von dem Netzteit? Wie ist das Netzteil an die GPU angeschlossen? Hast du 1 oder 2 PCI-E Kabelstränge vom Netzteil zur GPU?
Welche rx 480 hattest du?


----------



## Gurdi (25. Februar 2019)

AudiA4Fan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe ein kleines Problem.
> 
> ...



Monitoringdaten wären gut.


----------



## AudiA4Fan (25. Februar 2019)

Hi ich habe die Sapphire Pulse

Anbei mal ein Ergebnis von Superposition, okay?


Welche Daten benötigt hier genau?


Danke für Eure Unterstützung !


----------



## drstoecker (25. Februar 2019)

gandrasch schrieb:


> Hab mein "Blackscreen" Problem wieder auf die Grafikkarte runter gebrochen.
> 
> Hatte von euch schon mal jemand das Problem mit folgendem Fehler:
> 
> ...


Das ist nicht normal und ich tippe auf einen Wackelkontakt. Geh dem mal nach, mach dein Gehäuse mal auf und Check Die Verkabelung. Denke es liegt an der Stromversorgung.


AudiA4Fan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe ein kleines Problem.
> 
> ...


Das Netzteil kannste Entsorgen, bis du eine neues pure power /Straight power/Focus plus 650w oä gekauft hast brauchen wir hier nicht weiter zu raten.
 Was sagt denn den gpu Auslastung in BfV?

@all
gibts übrigends mal ne Lösung für das fehlerhafte auslesen des gpu Takts unter Last? Mir wird in BfV mit dem Treiber overlay sowie dem afterburner teilweise bis zu 3000mhz angezeigt.


----------



## RX480 (25. Februar 2019)

@AudiA4fan
Dreh mal Leistungsbereich (PT) höher. (links unter dem Lüfter) Mit Customs =PT+20.
Du hast schon rel. hohe Spannungen, da hängst Du im Powerlimit.

Außerdem bitte den Gehäuselüfter aufdrehen.
Für spielen mit FHD reicht auch weniger Spannung.

edit:
Pstate 1 992 MHz mit 900mV
Pstate 2 1137 MHz mit 915mV
Pstate 3 1267 MHz mit 925mV
Pstate 4 1327 MHz mit 950mV
Pstate 5 1512 MHz mit 975mV
Pstate 6 1562 MHz mit 981mV
Pstate 7 1602 MHz mit 994mV

HBM 860 mit 925mV. (und HBM-Takt nach und nach hochtesten)

Schau mal, ob Du Hynix oder Samsung -HBM hast .
Hynix kommt net allzu hoch. Samsung meistens >900.

Zusätzlich mal noch in Globale Settings vom Wattman ein paar Optimierungen:
Textur auf Leistung und Oberflächenformatopt. Ein und Tesselation auf 6x.
Falls das Gameprofil schon existiert, musst Du Das evtl auch dort machen.
Für neue , später installierte Spiele müsste dann immer die Einstellung von Global übernommen werden.(macht eigentlich Wattman automatisch)
Bei mir ist FRTC im Wattman aus, weil ich es meist über RTSS mache. Also net im Bild wundern.(siehe Anhang)
Falls ich Chill möchte mach ich es halt im Gameprofil oder Overlay an.

Zusätzlich könntest Du ein Fps-Limit benutzen und Chill.
Nehm Deine ungefähren Durchschnitts Fps und bleib mit FRTC ca. 3fps drunter und Chill dann nochmal 10..20fps tiefer.

ALT+R öffnet das Overlay-Menü. Dort findest Du FRTC und Chill.


----------



## AudiA4Fan (25. Februar 2019)

@openSUSE

DX12 bringt keine wirkliche Verbesserung.
PCE 1 und PCE 2 steht auf den Steckern. Wird dort aber über ein Y-Kabel realisiert.


@RX480

Danke, ich habe leider nur " Hynix" verbaut lt. GPU-Z.

Habe deine Einstellungen mal übernommen.

Kann es am Netzteil liegen? Das ist sicherlich > 6 Jahre.
Ein neues habe ich mal bestellt. Diesmal mit CM für mehr Ordnung im Fractal Design R5


----------



## RX480 (25. Februar 2019)

Habe oben noch Was ergänzt und die Spannungen geä.; PT sollte +20 sein.
Mit Hynix sollte 860 kein Problem sein, manche schaffen auch 920.
In 10er Schritten testen mit Heaven, wann Artefakte auftauchen und dann 24/7 ca.10MHz zurück.
UNIGINE Benchmarks

edit:
ULTRA und Skalierung > 100% sind sicher net optimal.
Licht und Schatten auf niedrig. Tiefenschärfe und Ambient Occlusion auf niedrig. 
Kantenglättung auf niedrige Modi, weil Du ja durch das Scaling schon Downsampling hast.
Skalierung max. 1,33.

Effekte+Postprocessing auch mal niedrig probieren.
(habe das Game net, also die üblichen Maßnahmen oben empfohlen)

Für die CPU ist DX12 sicher am Besten.


----------



## AudiA4Fan (25. Februar 2019)

@RX480

habe die Einstellung übernommen, läuft etwas besser, leider kein vergleich zur RX480.
Kann ich irgendwie nicht verstehen..


Spiele aktuell alles auf LOW und die FPS sind schlechter als die der RX480 

Welchen Treiber kannst du empfehlen?


----------



## RX480 (25. Februar 2019)

19.1.1. oder evtl. 19.2.2 
Zu 19.2.2 kann vllt. jemand Anderes Etwas sagen.

Weisst Du Deinen GPU-Takt im Game ?
Evtl. hängst Du in nem niedrigen State fest. Dann kannst Du GPU-State 3 als Zustand 3= Minimalstatus festlegen und oben Rechts übernehmen.
Nach dem Spielen wieder Zustand 0 = Minimalstatus setzen.

Gesichtsfeld und Objekte reduzieren. (hilft bei DrawCallLimit - dürfte mit DX12 net sein)
Set Undergrowth Quality to Low. This is highly recommended for multiplayer.
Vollbildmodus

Evtl. auch mal die CPU checken mit RessourcenMonitor.
Rechtsklick auf Windowssymbol und Suchen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Februar 2019)

AudiA4Fan schrieb:


> @openSUSE
> 
> DX12 bringt keine wirkliche Verbesserung.
> PCE 1 und PCE 2 steht auf den Steckern. Wird dort aber über ein Y-Kabel realisiert.
> ...


Welches Netzteil haste bestellt? 

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## AudiA4Fan (25. Februar 2019)

@ RX480

lt OSD bei ca. 1200 Mhz. Also State 3..

@ Evgasüchtiger 
be quiet! Pure Power 10 cm ATX 600W PC Netzteil BN278 mit Kabelmanagement


----------



## RX480 (25. Februar 2019)

1200 ist zu niedrig!
Also im Wattman den GPU-State Zustand 3 als Minimalzustand setzen und oben Rechts übernehmen.
Und die Vram - Einstelleungen auf unlimitiert anheben!


btw.
Wenn man mal googelt ist der Vorgänger BF 1 auch ne ganz schöne Krücke!
Da muss/kann man erstmal richtig in die Speichen greifen und die CPU und den Process flott machen.


----------



## AudiA4Fan (25. Februar 2019)

Habe ich gemacht, damit läuft es schon viel besser.

Warum bleibt er bei State 3?


----------



## RX480 (25. Februar 2019)

Er hat nichts zu tun oder die CPU limitiert.
Deswegen mal Gesichtsfeld und Objekte reduzieren.
DX12 ist ein Muss!
Vram Einstellungen im Spiel auf unbegrenzt bzw. 8GB, falls vorhanden.
(damit der Kollege mal rechtzeitig mit dem Streamen anfängt)

Evtl. auch mal im Taskmanager nach der Prozesspriorität schauen, falls es wie bei BF1 ist.


btw.
Scheint ja ne echt gute Zusammenarbeit von Frostbite+Gameworks zu sein!
Da kommen bestimmt noch einige Games auf Uns zu, wo die GPU in State 0+1 festhängt.


----------



## AudiA4Fan (25. Februar 2019)

Das ist ja doof,
Also DX12 geht absolut nicht. Ruckelt ohne Ende.

CPU übertakten? hilft das?

Vram Begrenzung ist generell aus.


----------



## RX480 (25. Februar 2019)

Wenn DX12 net funzt, kannste eigentlich nur mal im BF5-Forum danach fragen.(ich google mal)
Was hast Du für ne CPU ?
Welche Priorität hat BF5.exe im Taskmanager ?

Hast Du W10 build 1809 ?

FutureFrameRendering muss AN sein!


----------



## AudiA4Fan (25. Februar 2019)

Hi,

da habe ich schon gefragt.
So wirklich keine Antwort gefunden.

Priorität Normal, sobald ich Sie verändere ruckelt das Spiel.

W10 Build 1803

FFR ist doch nur eine Art Bildspeicher, oder?


----------



## RX480 (25. Februar 2019)

Mit DX11 sollte FFR = Bildspeicher schon smoother sein, weil net nur die GPU sondern auch die CPU voraus rechnet.
Im Multiplayer braucht man schon ne 4 Core-CPU mit HT oder SMT.

Win 1803 ist zu alt. Für Adrenalin 2019 macht nur 1809 Sinn. Versuch mal den WindowsUpdateAssistant zum Update zu bewegen.
Daher kommen evtl. auch die DX12-Probs.

Access Denied
WuMgr (Update Manager for Windows) - Download - CHIP


----------



## AudiA4Fan (25. Februar 2019)

Super, ich werde es mal Testen und Windoof updaten 

Berichte morgen mehr !


----------



## Gurdi (25. Februar 2019)

Würde auch sagen 1809 drauf, BF5 ist ja darauf ausgelegt, allein schon wegen RT. Auch das Speichermanagment ist anders mit 1809er Build.


----------



## drstoecker (25. Februar 2019)

AudiA4Fan schrieb:


> Das ist ja doof,
> Also DX12 geht absolut nicht. Ruckelt ohne Ende.
> 
> CPU übertakten? hilft das?
> ...


Dx12 sollte nur im sp laufen, habs nicht versucht aber ich denke es mir. Im mp läuft es definitiv nicht, ruckelorgie und dann Absturz! Das war von Anfang an so.


----------



## RX480 (25. Februar 2019)

Und bei NV läufts ? (=puzzig)
Gab ja einige Patches +Treiber seit Tag 0.

OK, der DX12 Renderpfad ist alleinige Sache von Frostbite.
Wäre extrem uncool, wenns nur bei der einen Farbe funzt.
(dann klarer NichtKauf)

Und Intel scheint besser zu passen.
Battlefield 5 PC performance analysis: DirectX 12 finally works… though maybe not on AMD CPUs | PCGamesN

4c8t ist wohl eh Minimum.

Aber auch Intel hat Probs:
[Sammelthread] Battlefield V - CPU-Auslastung - Seite 2 — Battlefield.de

Würde daher vllt. doch mal das MemoryAllocationTool ausprobieren.
Intelligent standby list cleaner (ISLC) v1.0.1.0 Released - Wagnardsoft Forum


----------



## gandrasch (25. Februar 2019)

Der Trick mit dem VSR in Spielen ist echt Gold wert. Warhammer Total War sieht einfach deutlich besser in 4k aus. Und mehr als 30 FPS auf der Oberlandkarte brauch ich eh nicht. 

Trotzdem wird die Karte wohl irgendwann zurück gehen wenn ich den Fehler nicht weg bekomme. Zudem macht die einfach echt seltsame Geräusche (neben dem Spulenfiepen kommt jetzt manchmal ein richtig lautes klack Geräusch).


----------



## RX480 (25. Februar 2019)

In 4k kommt garantiert der Klack vom NT! (bist ja voll auf Anschlag)

Mal auf ca. 1800p gehen ist sicher vernünftig. Kannst Ja auch Da ein Fps-Limit niedrig setzen.


----------



## gandrasch (25. Februar 2019)

Kann natürlich auch gut sein. Dann hoffe ich das ich einfach die Abstürze noch weg bekomme und glücklich bleibe. Probiere grad 1637@1V und bisher wurde alles überstanden bei max 200W Verbrauch  laut GPU-Z (wobei die Karte auch nur bis 1550MHz im Test geht und sonst vermutlich mehr zieht).

Edit: Okay, bei 1620-30 ziehts dann doch 20-30Watt mehr, was ja okay ist. Nicht okay ist der erneute Absturz. Minimal dagegen gekommen beim aufstehen -> Rechner schwarz. Neugestartet, selbe Routine, dagegen gekommen -> nichts.


----------



## drstoecker (26. Februar 2019)

gandrasch schrieb:


> Kann natürlich auch gut sein. Dann hoffe ich das ich einfach die Abstürze noch weg bekomme und glücklich bleibe. Probiere grad 1637@1V und bisher wurde alles überstanden bei max 200W Verbrauch  laut GPU-Z (wobei die Karte auch nur bis 1550MHz im Test geht und sonst vermutlich mehr zieht).
> 
> Edit: Okay, bei 1620-30 ziehts dann doch 20-30Watt mehr, was ja okay ist. Nicht okay ist der erneute Absturz. Minimal dagegen gekommen beim aufstehen -> Rechner schwarz. Neugestartet, selbe Routine, dagegen gekommen -> nichts.



Hast du das Game auf ner hdd? Das bietet sich gerade am ehesten an als Fehlerquelle.


----------



## wuchzael (26. Februar 2019)

*Moin!*

So, hab die kleine Vega "mal eben" durch 28 Spiele- und 8 synthetische Benchmarks gejagt. War wahrscheinlich meine letzte Chance die Kleine ausgiebig zu testen, denn ab "morgen" wandert sie endgültig in den PC vom Junior und der wird sie so schnell auch nicht mehr her geben .

Die Spannungswerte hatte ich hier aus dem Thread adaptiert und sie funktionieren sehr gut mit der Kleinen. GPU Boost bewegt sich je nach Spiel und Last so zwischen 1450 und 1490 MHz, der Speicher läuft problemlos auf 945 MHz. ASIC liegt ingame bei ca. 160W, da mache ich "morgen" aber auch noch mal fix nen Fire Strike run und nen kurzen Spieletest mit einem Strommessgerät, um zu sehen was das ganze System mit der kleinen Vega aus der Steckdose zieht. 

Am Wochenende werde ich dann meine große Vega mal durch denselben Parcours jagen und die Ergebnisse vergleichen. Die 64er habe ich ja auch eher konservativ getweakt (GPU ~1550-1600 MHz, HBM 1045 MHz)... bin schon echt gespannt, wie nah die beiden zusammen liegen. Evtl. packe ich meine Ergebnisse dann in ein kleines Video. 

Ich kann auf jeden Fall schon mal sagen, dass die 56er sich ausgesprochen gut für 1440p Gaming eignet. In 28 Spielen habe ich einen Gesamtdurchschnitt von über 100 fps (Averages) und ca. 70 fps (Minimums) erzielt. Ohne die Esports-Titel (CS:GO, Dota 2 und Rocket League) und das großartig optimierte Portal Knights liegen die Werte immer noch bei 90/65 fps und ich habe alles auf größtenteils maximalen Einstellungen getestet. Meistens kann man ja durch das "Nach-links-schieben" einiger Regler doch noch ordentlich FPS für minimalen Verlust von eyecandy rauskitzeln - in dem Fall reicht die Karte dann sogar aus, um in vielen AAA Titeln dreistellige Framerates zu erzielen. An meinem 1440p 144Hz Freesync Monitor ist es ein Genuss .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin bisher absolut begeistert von der Vega 56 Pulse - das Gesamtpaket und die Preisleistung sind wirklich spitzenmäßig .


*Nachtrag:*

Strommessung erfolgreich durchgeführt!

Desktop (idle): 88W
3D Mark Fire Strike: 346W
Forza Horizon Benchmark: 297W
Strange Brigade Benchmark: 336W
Portal Knights (144Hz Vsync): 255W

Alle Messungen in 1440p mit ultra settings. Testsystem ist ein Ryzen 7 1700X @ 4GHz, Custom Loop, zwei 120mm Lüfter, sechs 120mm RGB Lüfter und zwei 140mm LED Lüfter, zwei SSDs und eine HDD. Also nicht unbedingt das typische stromsparende OEM Gerät mit einem gelockten Quadcore .


*Nachtrag 2:*

Hier noch die zugehörigen Wattman Settings. Die funktionieren mit meinem Exemplar ausgezeichnet, gestern den ganzen Tag nur einen einzigen Absturz in einem kurzen 4K Test gehabt (GPU lief schlagartig mit 1150mV und hat Boostraten von über 2000MHz angezeigt  Vielleicht kann sich das einer von euch Profis erklären?). Ansonsten gab es kein einziges Problem mit diesen Settings. Ich bastel da auch erst mal nicht weiter dran rum, weil weitere Verbesserungen wahrscheinlich nur noch wenige Watt ausmachen würden und mehr Takt wohl nicht in einem sinnvollen (effizienten) Rahmen mehr Frames bringen würde. Außerdem wird die Karte ab heute einen 2560x1080 @ 75Hz Ultrawide befeuern, der mit Vsync on betrieben wird... bei den Settings chillt die Karte wahrscheinlich die nächsten JAHRE vor sich hin und deshalb halte ich es für relativ sinnlos, das letzte Quäntchen noch herauszuholen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Grüße!*


----------



## Gurdi (26. Februar 2019)

Die 56er ist wirklich ne geniale Karte, war meine erste Vega. Was hab ich mich hier im Forum drum gestritten wegen den OC und Verbrauchswerten die keiner glauben wollte....


----------



## openSUSE (26. Februar 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Dx12 sollte nur im sp laufen, habs nicht versucht aber ich denke es mir. Im mp läuft es definitiv nicht, ruckelorgie und dann Absturz! Das war von Anfang an so.



BF V läuft mit aktuellem Patch und Windows 10 build unter DX12 nun wirklich rund, gerade der MP profitiert davon. Auch auf AMD CPU und GPU.
Future Frame Rendering braucht man unter DX12 nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (26. Februar 2019)

Der 19.2.3 für Dirt 2 ist draußen


----------



## Gurdi (26. Februar 2019)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Der 19.2.3 für Dirt 2 ist draußen



Bin mal auf die ersten Benches gespannt.


----------



## AudiA4Fan (26. Februar 2019)

Super, Update wurde gestern Abend vollzogen und ich gucke, ob ich später zum Testen komme.

Nochmals vielen Dank für eure Hilfe !


----------



## gandrasch (26. Februar 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Hast du das Game auf ner hdd? Das bietet sich gerade am ehesten an als Fehlerquelle.



Nope, hab nur ne NVMe SSD. Und die Berührung is so minimal da dürfte noch nicht mal der Lesekopf verspringen. Zudem würde sich dann ja nicht immer der Treiber der Graka reseten. Ich habe seit 18 Jahren Computer, sowas hab ich echt noch nie gehabt. Denke einfach das es ein HW defekt ist.


----------



## wuchzael (26. Februar 2019)

Tippe auch hier wieder auf das Netzteil. Vega produziert nun mal hohe Spannungsspitzen und das bekommen offensichtlich viele Leute mit alten oder schwachen Netzteilen leider zu spüren.

Ich habe hier drei ältere Netzteile (Mittelklasse bzw. Billigheimer im Fall des Thermaltakes) liegen: Antec High Current Gamer 520W, Antec High Current Gamer 620W und ein Thermaltake Berlin 630W. Das Thermaltake ist etwas über 4 Jahre alt und die beiden Antecs sind noch aus der Phenom 2 Zeit, haben also schon locker 8 Jahre auf dem Buckel. Alle drei sind zwar immerhin schon 80+ Bronze zertifiziert, aber keines ist modern und stark genug für eine Vega - was mit regelmäßigen Blackscreens und Treiberresets einhergeht. Hab am Anfang gedacht mein Undervolting sein zu aggressiv, aber es lag jedes Mal am Netzteil.

Es ist ärgerlich und eigentlich unnötig. Andererseits werden so mal die ganzen Chinaböller und Altlasten entsorgt und durch hochwertigere und effizientere Geräte ersetzt. Ein Gold Netzteil amortisiert sich relativ schnell wenn man von so einem alten Netzteil aufrüstet und die guten Geräte bieten heute 10 Jahre Garantie... Ist also eine zukunftssichere und lohnende Investition. Ärgerlich ist es aber trotzdem.

Grüße!


----------



## RX480 (26. Februar 2019)

Wer ne besonders Stromhungrige Kombi aus CPU+GPU hat könnte auch mal über Singlerail nachdenken, weil:
Pickebuh im Luxx meinte , die Vega zieht net auf beiden Leitungen gleich viel Strom. Insofern hilft der Anschluss an 2 Kreise bei kleinen NT`s net.
750 Watt XFX XTR2 750W (80+Gold) 12cm Lüfter full modular - Netzteile ab 700W | Mindfactory.de
[H]ardOCP: XFX XTR 750W Power Supply Review

Fands auch interessant das Raptor seine 56@LC nur an nem Y-Kabel hatte.(bei großem NT)


btw.
Mit dem 19.2.3 soll Zerofan funzen (auch mit manueller Lüfterkurve).


----------



## RawMangoJuli (26. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Bin mal auf die ersten Benches gespannt.



http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Spiele-Thema-239104/Tests/Colin-McRae-Dirt-2-700050/


----------



## wuchzael (26. Februar 2019)

*Moin!*

Habe die Strommessung mit der 56er Vega eben noch schnell durchgeführt und meinen letzten Beitrag um die ermittelten Werte ergänzt.



RX480 schrieb:


> Wer ne besonders Stromhungrige Kombi aus CPU+GPU hat könnte auch mal über Singlerail nachdenken, weil:
> Pickebuh im Luxx meinte , die Vega zieht net auf beiden Leitungen gleich viel Strom. Insofern hilft der Anschluss an 2 Kreise bei kleinen NT`s net.



Genau diese Überlegung habe ich damals auch gemacht und deshalb ein Seasonic Focus Plus Gold Netzteil genommen, welches nur über eine starke Singlerail verfügt. Funktioniert einwandfrei, keine Blackscreens durch Netzteil-Schluckauf mehr .


*Grüße!*


----------



## RX480 (26. Februar 2019)

Kannst Du mal bitte auch die zug. Wattman-Settings in den Post packen ?


@drstoecker
Ohne HBM-OC siehts in 1440p gut aus.(4k kann man net so ernst nehmen)
Sorry, noch der alte Treiber, aber reicht schon. Den Rest kann man sich Denken.


----------



## gandrasch (26. Februar 2019)

Falls es um mich ging @wuchzael: Ich hab ein be quiet! Straight Power 11 Modular 80+ Gold 650W Netzteil. Das dürfte für den 2600 und die Vega 64 ja ausreichen. Die Vega kommt selbst unter höchlast meistens nur auf 230W.


----------



## wuchzael (26. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Kannst Du mal bitte auch die zug. Wattman-Settings in den Post packen ?



Erledigt 



gandrasch schrieb:


> Falls es um mich ging @wuchzael: Ich hab ein be quiet! Straight Power 11 Modular 80+ Gold 650W Netzteil. Das dürfte für den 2600 und die Vega 64 ja ausreichen. Die Vega kommt selbst unter höchlast meistens nur auf 230W.



Das stimmt, es sollte reichen... kaputt sein könnte(!) es aber trotzdem. Klingt ja irgendwie nach nem Kurzschluss, wenn es manchmal bei Berührung/Bewegung "abkackt".


*Grüße!*


----------



## RX480 (26. Februar 2019)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Erledigt



Die Settings sind net ordentlich auf die Spannungstable ausgerichtet und HBM-P3 > GPU-P7 ist Hmm! Nix, was ich 24/7 empfehlen würde.
Da gibt es garantiert Spiele, wo der HBM-Takt net will. Das würd ich so net an den Junior weitergeben. 
Oder Du setzt in solchen Fällen den HBM-P3 als Minimalstatus, dann sollte es gerade noch gehen.

btw.
Glatte Spannungswerte sind nur Was für die Galerie, weils hübsch aussieht. Ideal ist EXAKT:
(weil sonst der Arbitrator immer erst mal selbst den naheliegenden richtigen Wert suchen muss)

edit:
Nur bei den niedrigen States darf man mal schummeln.(siehe Anhang)


----------



## wuchzael (26. Februar 2019)

Okay... Wundert mich jetzt, der Speicher ist in jedem Spiel brav auf 945MHz hoch... Was für Verbesserungen schlägst du vor?

Grüße!


----------



## RX480 (26. Februar 2019)

@Wuchzael
P1 = 875mV
GPU-P2 = HBM-P2 = 900mV
GPU-P3 =HBM-P3 =931mV
P4 = 938 mV
P5= 944mV
P6 = 950mV
P7 = 956mV

PT= +20 mit Custom56

edit:
P6+7 lässt sich vom Takt her garantiert auch noch anheben.
In aller Ruhe testen. Schnellschüsse bringen Nix.
 Am nächsten Morgen mit Kaltststart kann es Probs. geben weil der eff.Takt nochmal 5..10Mhz höher ist,
dann muss man mit P5+6+7 je 5MHz runter.

GPU-P3 kann man dann gut bei alten Games als Minimalstatus (Zustand oben drüber) setzen und oben Rechts übernehmen.
Nach dem Spielen wieder den Zustand 0 als Minimalstatus setzen. (sonst bleibts auf dem Desktop hoch)


----------



## wuchzael (26. Februar 2019)

Okay, danke. Dann setze ich mich doch noch mal dran ^^

Grüße


----------



## RX480 (26. Februar 2019)

Du kannst Dich gerne mit den Leuten im UV-Thread austauschen. 
Als Start reicht ja Sup4k. Um mal zu Schauen, wo Du mit dem P6+7 Takt landest.
AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 und RX Vega 56 Overclocking/Undervolting-Thread

An skears wirst Du sicher net rankommen, Der hat nen GoldenChip.


----------



## wuchzael (26. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Die Settings sind net ordentlich auf die Spannungstable ausgerichtet und HBM-P3 > GPU-P7 ist Hmm! Nix, was ich 24/7 empfehlen würde.
> Da gibt es garantiert Spiele, wo der HBM-Takt net will. Das würd ich so net an den Junior weitergeben.
> Oder Du setzt in solchen Fällen den HBM-P3 als Minimalstatus, dann sollte es gerade noch gehen.



Habe mal die Spannungen so angepasst wie auf dem Wattman Screenshot von dir zu sehen (nur den Speicher habe ich bei 945MHz gelassen). Powertarget wie auf dem Screenshot bei +50% lassen, oder die von dir erwähnten 20% nutzen? In Superposition 4K optimized boostet die GPU auf ca. 1485 MHz (Speicher konstant bei 945 MHz), was in einen Score von 5939 resultiert. Mit den "kaputten" Settings vorher waren es 5885 Punkte. Mit der Standard Fancurve bleibt die GPU in Superposition bei 50°, der HBM bei 55° und Hotspot bei 66°C (was mir schon fast zu niedrig vorkommt).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind die Settings so grundsätzlich in Ordnung? Führe noch ein paar Tests durch, aber wenn ich so euer "okay" kriege, würde ich dem Kleinen dann gerne endlich seine Karte wieder geben .


*Grüße!*


----------



## RX480 (26. Februar 2019)

Wenn in sup4k die Temps. passen, dann haste ne gute Gehäuselüftung und der Lüfter von Deiner Graka ist auch Top!
Probier halt noch in aller Ruhe zuerst P7-Takt nach oben und hinterher P6-Takt nach oben.
Für den P6-Takt ist oft die Timespy-Demo ne Hürde!
Wenn PT+50 keinen Ärger macht ist Das optimal. PT+20 wäre schon ne Art Rettungsring, kann aber bei
Referenzkarten mit niedriger TDP stören.

Du kannst Junior ja zw.durch schonmal spielen lassen als Stabitest.

Hast Du mein niedriges Setting von Post #10711 genommen ?


----------



## wuchzael (26. Februar 2019)

*Moin!*

Danke für deine endlose Geduld mit mir  Ich habe jetzt folgende Settings im Wattman stehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Vergleich zu meinen alten Settings bringt das nochmal 2-3% mehr FPS/Punkte bei identischem Verbrauch 


Mit dem Default (Balanced) Setting im Wattman verglichen habe ich folgende Verbesseungen durch das Undervolting gemessen:

Superposition 4K - 11% mehr Punkte (5939), 10 Watt weniger Verbrauch
Fire Strike - 10% mehr Punkte (23385), 30 Watt weniger Verbrauch
Strange Brigade - 12% mehr FPS (104), 35W weniger Verbrauch
Forza Horizon 4 - identische FPS (94), aber unfassbare 100 Watt weniger Verbrauch!

Letzteres verstehe ich absolut nicht. Die Grafikkarte boostet im Balanced Mode hier auf 1535 MHz hoch und das System zieht dabei 400W aus der Steckdose. Mit den optimierten Settings boostet die Karte konstant auf 1486 MHz und der Verbrauch ist stets unter 300W.


*Grüße!*


----------



## RX480 (26. Februar 2019)

Das werksseitige Balanced ist immer am Powerlimit und kann daher den Takt net halten. Von W+°C ganz zu schweigen.
Dem Junior viel Spass!

edit:
Und natürlich hilft der höhere HBM-Takt.

Nachtrag:
Mal z.Vgl. der Vega-Launch...gut gealtert: 
Du bist bis auf 50pts (bzw. gleichauf mit 1-2% mehr) an die 64 rangekommen, great! (und Das mit echt niedrigem Verbrauch)
Gigabyte RX Vega 56 8G GVRXVEGA56-8GD-B Review - EnosTech.com
(sollte man net mit Turing vgl., weil defered Lighting ist durch die ROP´s von Vega limitiert; da hilft inGame Light+Shadows reduzieren))


----------



## Maexen (26. Februar 2019)

Ich weiß nicht, ob das jetzt hier "hin" gehört, aber irgendwie ja doch...

Wie ist das bei den aktuellen Vega-Käufern mit diesem Spielebundle? Ein Spiel ist doch schon draußen, d.h. eigentlich sollte man den Code doch nach Registrierung und Einlösung des Codes, den man vom Händler erhielt dann bald mal zugewiesen bekommen, oder?

Ich hab das am Samstag gemacht und heute steht noch immer das da:

Resident Evil™ 2 - SteamGlückwunsch zur Reservierung von Resident Evil™ 2! Wir aktualisieren Ihr Konto und benachrichtigen Sie, sobald der Inhaltsschlüssel verfügbar ist.

Ihr Schlüssel wird bei Verfügbarkeit sofort zugewiesen.Veröffentlicht am: January 25 2019
Das Veröffentlichungsdatum wird vom Herausgeber festgelegt und kann sich ohne vorherige Ankündigung ändern.


Ist da schon jemand weitergekommen?


----------



## Gurdi (26. Februar 2019)

Maexen schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob das jetzt hier "hin" gehört, aber irgendwie ja doch...
> 
> Wie ist das bei den aktuellen Vega-Käufern mit diesem Spielebundle? Ein Spiel ist doch schon draußen, d.h. eigentlich sollte man den Code doch nach Registrierung und Einlösung des Codes, den man vom Händler erhielt dann bald mal zugewiesen bekommen, oder?
> 
> ...



Das dauert einige Tage. War bei mir auch so.


----------



## Maexen (26. Februar 2019)

Ui, danke für die Blitzantwort! Dann warte ich mal weiter.


----------



## Dremor (26. Februar 2019)

Was man auch gerne überliest, wenn keine Handynummer angibt beim registrieren dauert es per se 24h länger. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Moto G (5) mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (26. Februar 2019)

Erste User haben Tips zu den Settings in Dirt Rally 2.0:
DiRT - Dirt Rally 2.0 Benchmark & Grafikeinstellungen | ComputerBase Forum


----------



## wuchzael (26. Februar 2019)

Hab mir die Tage schon mal paar Videos auf Youtube angesehen und festgestellt, dass das Spiel im Vergleich zu den Vorgängern nicht besonders gut zu laufen scheint... und dabei nicht mal besonders gut aussieht? 

Grüße!


----------



## RX480 (26. Februar 2019)

Jo,
Ne Demo hätte ich mir auch gern vorher angetan.


----------



## AudiA4Fan (26. Februar 2019)

Hi  @ all und besonders an RX480.

Ich hatte heute nur wenig Zeit, habe gerade mal kurz BF5 nach allen Updates angeschmissen(DX11) und es läuft super, kein ruckeln und die Frametimes sind wieder super.
Musste beim Wattmann das Profil neu laden. Werde die Tage dann mal die Karte austesten.

Mein neues Netzteil wird am Wochenende eingebaut.

Bisher siehts aber gut aus. Werde weiter berichten und nerven 


Vielen Dank nochmal !!!


----------



## RX480 (26. Februar 2019)

@Audi
Tesselation auf 6x ist wichtig, net vergessen.


----------



## DerLachs (26. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> btw.
> Glatte Spannungswerte sind nur Was für die Galerie, weils hübsch aussieht. Ideal ist EXAKT:
> (weil sonst der Arbitrator immer erst mal selbst den naheliegenden richtigen Wert suchen muss)
> 
> ...


Warum sollte man die mV nach der Tabelle ausrichten? Ist die Grafikkarte dann stabiler?


----------



## Gurdi (26. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Erste User haben Tips zu den Settings in Dirt Rally 2.0:
> DiRT - Dirt Rally 2.0 Benchmark & Grafikeinstellungen | ComputerBase Forum



Sieht so aus als hätten die Pascaluser da einige Probleme.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Februar 2019)

Der mit der V64LC hat doch genau so an x Stellen runter gedreht  .


----------



## AudiA4Fan (26. Februar 2019)

Habe ich wieder so eingestellt wie von dir empfohlen.

Kannst du mir sagen,warum es so wichtig ist?


----------



## RX480 (26. Februar 2019)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Warum sollte man die mV nach der Tabelle ausrichten? Ist die Grafikkarte dann stabiler?



Der Arbitrator /Treiber muss sonst erst den nächsten Wert suchen und macht evtl. etwas Was man gar net wollte.
So kann man Es genau vorgeben. Deswegen ist auch der Abstand wichtig. Net nur in mV sondern auch Hz damit das Hoch-und Runtertakten fluffig 
vonstatten geht ohne States zu überspringen.

@Audi
Bei BF V soll Tess. evtl. Leistung kosten, deswegen auf 6x.


----------



## drstoecker (26. Februar 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> BF V läuft mit aktuellem Patch und Windows 10 build unter DX12 nun wirklich rund, gerade der MP profitiert davon. Auch auf AMD CPU und GPU.
> Future Frame Rendering braucht man unter DX12 nicht unbedingt.


Hast recht läuft jetzt aber das kann noch nicht solange sein. Ganz rund läuft es aber nicht, es gibt immer wieder kurze Spikes/stocker die es unter dx11 nicht so gibt. Mir ist aber aufgefallen das die cpu Auslastung höher ausfällt, trotz 4.2ghz geht die bei meinem ryzen 2600 teilw. Auf 80% hoch.


----------



## RX480 (26. Februar 2019)

Evtl. nur noch ein Streaming/Memoryzucken: Mal das Tool probiert ?
Intelligent standby list cleaner (ISLC) v1.0.1.0 Released - Wagnardsoft Forum


----------



## Obilankenobi (27. Februar 2019)

Hat von euch zufällig jemand ein Triple Monitor Setup am laufen? Habe Gestern Update auf Win 1809 gemacht und zack dritter Monitor bekommt kein Signal mehr. Weder mit Treiber 19.1.1 noch 19.2.3.


----------



## drstoecker (27. Februar 2019)

Obilankenobi schrieb:


> Hat von euch zufällig jemand ein Triple Monitor Setup am laufen? Habe Gestern Update auf Win 1809 gemacht und zack dritter Monitor bekommt kein Signal mehr. Weder mit Treiber 19.1.1 noch 19.2.3.


Haste mal das Kabel komplett abgesteckt und wieder angesteckt?


----------



## WhoRainZone (27. Februar 2019)

Obilankenobi schrieb:


> Hat von euch zufällig jemand ein Triple Monitor Setup am laufen? Habe Gestern Update auf Win 1809 gemacht und zack dritter Monitor bekommt kein Signal mehr. Weder mit Treiber 19.1.1 noch 19.2.3.


Kann ich die Tage mal testen, hab mir eben nen neuen Moni gegönnt. Ich werde zwar nur 2 benutzen, aber ich kann ja testweise 3 dranklemmen.

Samsung C27H711, 1440p, VA-Panel, Quantum-Dot, Freesync... für 215€ als B-Ware 
Angeblich nur OVP Beschädigt... mal sehen 
Samsung C27H711 ab €' '283,79 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Dann wird meine Vega auch mal anderweitig gefordert, und nicht nur in Benches


----------



## RX480 (27. Februar 2019)

Multi-Moni erhöht manchmal die Mindestspannung!
Zum Gamen sollte man dann evtl. nur Einen nutzen und den Anderen mal am Moni ausschalten.


----------



## drstoecker (27. Februar 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Kann ich die Tage mal testen, hab mir eben nen neuen Moni gegönnt. Ich werde zwar nur 2 benutzen, aber ich kann ja testweise 3 dranklemmen.
> 
> Samsung C27H711, 1440p, VA-Panel, Quantum-Dot, Freesync... für 215€ als B-Ware
> Angeblich nur OVP Beschädigt... mal sehen
> ...


Haste aber nicht bei Amazon whd gekauft oder?


----------



## WhoRainZone (27. Februar 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Haste aber nicht bei Amazon whd gekauft oder?


Notebooksbilliger 
Hab da meinen jetzigen Moni auch schon als B-Ware gekauft. (C27H580) Auch sonst schon einiges, da habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht.
Wer er Probleme macht, dann wird er halt zurückgeschickt 

Zum Beispiel mein Honor 6X kommt auch von da.
Fast zu Release die große Version für ~210€ weil angeblich ein Kratzer drin ist... 90€ gespart und den Kratzer bis heute nicht gefunden 
Das Smartphone kostet aktuell immernoch ~230€ neu.

Aber warum nicht Amazon Warehousedeals? (denke mal, dass whd dafür steht )
Kommt da nur Schrott?


----------



## drstoecker (27. Februar 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Notebooksbilliger
> Hab da meinen jetzigen Moni auch schon als B-Ware gekauft. (C27H580) Auch sonst schon einiges, da habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht.
> Wer er Probleme macht, dann wird er halt zurückgeschickt
> 
> ...



Also grundsätzlich kann man bei whd schon kaufen, aber so gewissen Sachen wie Monitore kommen da generell mit pixelfehlern, hatte das schon mal gehabt bei 2/3 Geräten.


----------



## Obilankenobi (27. Februar 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Haste mal das Kabel komplett abgesteckt und wieder angesteckt?



Ja komplett abgesteckt; vom Netzt getrennt, hat alles nix geholfen.
Bin wieder auf 1803 und Treiber 18.12.1 zurück, läuft wieder alles.


----------



## Obilankenobi (27. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Multi-Moni erhöht manchmal die Mindestspannung!
> Zum Gamen sollte man dann evtl. nur Einen nutzen und den Anderen mal am Moni ausschalten.



Zum Gamen benutz Ich eh nur einen, aber Ich bekomm in Windows ja schon nicht alle 3 zum laufen mit dem Update.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Februar 2019)

Bin allgemein kein Freund von Amazon, aber eher aus ehtischen Gründen.


----------



## vega_56 (27. Februar 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Kann ich die Tage mal testen, hab mir eben nen neuen Moni gegönnt. Ich werde zwar nur 2 benutzen, aber ich kann ja testweise 3 dranklemmen.
> 
> Samsung C27H711, 1440p, VA-Panel, Quantum-Dot, Freesync... für 215€ als B-Ware
> Angeblich nur OVP Beschädigt... mal sehen
> ...



Oh, berichte mal bitte  So was in die Richtung suche ich auch noch. Leider ist er jetzt nur noch für 236€ drinne


----------



## Gurdi (27. Februar 2019)

vega_56 schrieb:


> Oh, berichte mal bitte  So was in die Richtung suche ich auch noch. Leider ist er jetzt nur noch für 236€ drinne



Die Quantom Dot Panels sind eine Wonne, kann ich nur empfehlen.
Neuer Benchmark nach Veganer Gusto.
Dirt Rally 2.0 im Technik-Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase


----------



## wuchzael (27. Februar 2019)

Wenn ich mir die letzten Benchmarks so angucke, dann frage ich mich immer wieder: Wird Vega als schneller, oder lässt Nvidia die Pascal Karten einfach verhungern? Unterstelle denen nicht, dass sie die Karten gimpen, aber es sieht fast so aus, als würden die Pascal Karten bei den Gameready Treibern nur noch halbherzig berücksichtigt.

Grüße!


----------



## Gurdi (27. Februar 2019)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die letzten Benchmarks so angucke, dann frage ich mich immer wieder: Wird Vega als schneller, oder lässt Nvidia die Pascal Karten einfach verhungern? Unterstelle denen nicht, dass sie die Karten gimpen, aber es sieht fast so aus, als würden die Pascal Karten bei den Gameready Treibern nur noch halbherzig berücksichtigt.
> 
> Grüße!



Schwer zu sagen, aber die 1080ti ist eigentlich immer noch gut dabei. Den Pascals gehen denke ich schlicht die Shader langsam aus (1070) bzw. die geringe Bandbreite macht sich bemerkbar (1070ti/1080)
Teilweise laufen die Karten auch wie in Divison bei modernen API´s nun in ein Overhead.


----------



## Downsampler (27. Februar 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Kann ich die Tage mal testen, hab mir eben nen neuen Moni gegönnt. Ich werde zwar nur 2 benutzen, aber ich kann ja testweise 3 dranklemmen.
> 
> Samsung C27H711, 1440p, VA-Panel, Quantum-Dot, Freesync... für 215€ als B-Ware
> Angeblich nur OVP Beschädigt... mal sehen
> ...



Wenn der nicht krumm wäre und eine VESA Halterung hätte, wäre es ein super Monitor. VA hatte ich auch vor meinem IPS, das ist schon ein super Bild. Leider nicht farbkalibriert ab Werk.


----------



## RX480 (27. Februar 2019)

Dirt Rally 2.0 ist durch den forward -Renderer net so ROP-limitiert wie olle defered UE4-Games und der andere Gameworks-Kram.
Da kommt die Rohleistung von GCN besser auf die Schotterpiste.

Ansonsten Schatten ne Stufe runter.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Februar 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Wenn der nicht krumm wäre und eine VESA Halterung hätte, wäre es ein super Monitor. VA hatte ich auch vor meinem IPS, das ist schon ein super Bild. Leider nicht farbkalibriert ab Werk.



Mein C32HG70 ist kalibriert.


----------



## RX480 (27. Februar 2019)

@Downsampler
Evtl. fehlt auch die aktuelle Firmware! Die macht viel aus.


----------



## Downsampler (27. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mein C32HG70 ist kalibriert.



Naja. Der Monitor ist ja auch eine ganze Klasse besser und kostet fast 2x soviel. An dem würde mich nur die Krümmung stören. Alles andere ist 1A.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> @Downsampler
> Evtl. fehlt auch die aktuelle Firmware! Die macht viel aus.



Firmware ändert ja nichts an der Werkskalibrierung.


----------



## sunyego (27. Februar 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ansonsten Schatten ne Stufe runter.



bei AMD fehlen zu beginn die Zuschauer !   Das ist laut vielen die mit abstand leistungshungrigste grafikeinstellung ! 
Das Bild ist zudem deutlich schlechter als bei NV, schaut euch mal den Asphalt an  !

Seiht aus wie low vs ultra
Test - Dirt Rally 2.0 im Test: Solide PC-Grafik und ueberraschende Benchmarks| Seite 5 | ComputerBase Forum

Video
YouTube

RTX2070 ist nach dem start schneller und zeigt die deutlich besseren Texturen !
YouTube   (Timecode gesetzt)


----------



## RX480 (27. Februar 2019)

Also ich finde gerade die Krümmung beim C32HG70 sehr gut.


----------



## sunyego (27. Februar 2019)

AudiA4Fan schrieb:


> Das ist ja doof,
> Also DX12 geht absolut nicht. Ruckelt ohne Ende.
> 
> CPU übertakten? hilft das?
> ...



Es liegt an der Karte ! Vega hat extrem stark probleme mit den Frametimes (BF5 - DX12) und es kommt zu permanenten rucklern (Bild1)
Bei NV ist dagegen alles supersmooth ! (Bild2) 

In anderen Spielen verhält es sich leider ähnlich, sogar in AMD optimierten Spielen ala Far cry 5 ! (Bild 3-6) *** Radeon VII graphics card reviewed - The Tech Report - Page 6[/url]


----------



## Gurdi (27. Februar 2019)

Du immer und deine Propagandabenchmarks. Die Frametimes auf der Vega sind deutlich besser in Bf5 als bei den Turings.

Aber bei Dirt 2 muss ich dir ja mal Recht geben, das sieht schwer nach Fehlmessung aus bei CB. Warum die TAA verwenden verstehe ich aber auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Dudelll (27. Februar 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> Es liegt an der Karte ! Vega hat extrem stark probleme mit den Frametimes (BF5 - DX12) und es kommt zu permanenten rucklern (Bild1)
> Bei NV ist dagegen alles supersmooth ! (Bild2)
> 
> In anderen Spielen verhält es sich leider ähnlich, sogar in AMD optimierten Spielen ala Far cry 5 ! (Bild 3-6) *** Radeon VII graphics card reviewed - The Tech Report - Page 6[/url]



Hey Sunny.. gab ja letzte Zeit wenige passende Beiträge für deine Benchmark gallery.. schön das du jetzt die Möglichkeit ergreifen konntest.

Die frame times gehen echt gar nicht. Zum Glück ist die dx12 Implementierung in bf5 abseits von Amd Karten perfekt umgesetzt und gibt sich keinerlei blöße.


----------



## sunyego (27. Februar 2019)

Ein user meite das er massive ruckler in BF5 hat ! Der bench oben bestätigt es doch nur.  

Gurdi@ Du benimmst dich mal wieder komplett daneben und das nur weil dir die ergebnisse nicht schmecken !  Sehr erwachsen  

Techreport gehört zu den besten Onlinemagazinen und hat eine sehr grosse Fanbase,  informiere dich erstmal bevor du wieder so viel unsinn verzapfst !
*** Forums - Index page[/url]


----------



## Gurdi (27. Februar 2019)

Techreport ist auch nicht das Problem, sondern du.


----------



## Perseus88 (27. Februar 2019)

Grad am Far Cry New Dawn,am Daddel. Meine Asus karte boostet teilweise bis 1831 Mhz hoch.
Ist das normal? Zocke in Wqhd.


----------



## wuchzael (27. Februar 2019)

Achwas, der hat wieder was gehört, was zu seiner Agenda gepasst hat und verbreitet nun die "frohe Kunde", dass *einer* mit ner Vega Probleme mit DX12 in BF V hatte 

Dabei waren die Spikes mit DX12 vor drei Monaten (als ich es getestet habe) schon nicht mehr vorhanden: YouTube



Er hier hatte mit seiner 2080 vor 3 Wochen noch Spikes des TODES: YouTube

Deshalb kann man aber auch nicht pauschalisieren, dass die 2080 in BF V generell abkackt ?!



*Grüße!*


----------



## sunyego (27. Februar 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Techreport ist auch nicht das Problem, sondern du.



Nein, du bist das problem mein lieber und das ist bereits sehr vielen im forum aufgefallen, frag dich mal warum ?  
Du malst dir die Welt wie sie dir gefällt und kritisierst/ignorierst einfach alles was nicht in dein Weltbild passt. 

Das ist sehr unreif bzw. kindisch.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Februar 2019)

Perseus88 schrieb:


> Grad am Far Cry New Dawn,am Daddel. Meine Asus karte boostet teilweise bis 1831 Mhz hoch.
> Ist das normal? Zocke in Wqhd.



Hmmm, normal ist relativ. Zeig mal Monitoring.


----------



## Downsampler (27. Februar 2019)

Gurdi hat einen "personal stalker". Naja das bringt der Ruhm so mit sich. xD

Das Schlimme ist, ich sehe das Genöle von dem Idioten wenn ich nicht angemeldet bin....


----------



## Dremor (27. Februar 2019)

Servus, da ich einer der war die in BF5 Ruckler und Einbrüche hatte melde ich mich mal. 
Mittlerweile läuft alles perfekt. 

System ist ein 1230v3 16GB Ram U2515h (WQHD / 60Hz)  V56 Red Dragon. 
Habe meine 60fps und die sind wie festgenagelt. Es war bei mir eine falsch gesetzte Einstellungen bezüglich VSync im Treiber selbst. 
Im Spiel ist das Ultra Preset aktiviert. 

Karte selbst läuft auch super geschmeidig. Wird aufgrund des Prozessors eh nur max 90% ausgelastet, dümpelt aber meist ehr zwischen 70%- ca 85% rum. 

Habe natürlich Hand an die Karte angelegt, daher bleibt se auch noch kühl und der Verbrauch ist auch mehr als In Ordnung.

Gesendet von meinem Moto G (5) mit Tapatalk


----------



## sunyego (27. Februar 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Gurdi hat einen personal Stalker. Naja das bringt der Ruhm so mit sich. xD
> 
> Das Schlimme ist, ich sehe das Genöle von dem Idioten wenn ich nicht angemeldet bin....


Warum bist du direkt so aggressiv, was stimmt nicht mit dir ?  Das einzige was ihr könnt ist beleidgen ! Ich lache darüber und pfeife drauf aber der arme Mod sicherlich nicht ! 

Das ist ein öffentliches Forum hier und ein bisschen mehr Anstand wäre angebracht.  Weißt du überhaupt was das ist ?


----------



## t1m758 (27. Februar 2019)

Du hast doch bestimmt einen eigenen Thread für deine Nvidia Karte, also ab dahin.


----------



## RX480 (27. Februar 2019)

Er hat gar keine Graka.


----------



## Perseus88 (27. Februar 2019)

Gibt es da ein anderes Prog. für.  Das AMD eigene,spuckt nur ne csv datei aus, und die kann ich hier nicht hochladen.


----------



## RX480 (27. Februar 2019)

Mach mal mit GPU-Z ne log.Datei. Da kannste ja ein Bild draus machen.


----------



## drstoecker (27. Februar 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Gurdi hat einen "personal stalker". Naja das bringt der Ruhm so mit sich. xD
> 
> Das Schlimme ist, ich sehe das Genöle von dem Idioten wenn ich nicht angemeldet bin....


Wo die Liebe so hinfällt!


sunyego schrieb:


> Warum bist du direkt so aggressiv, was stimmt nicht mit dir ?  Das einzige was ihr könnt ist beleidgen ! Ich lache darüber und pfeife drauf aber der arme Mod sicherlich nicht !
> 
> Das ist ein öffentliches Forum hier und ein bisschen mehr Anstand wäre angebracht.  Weißt du überhaupt was das ist ?


Die mods sind hier alle chillig, ansonsten wärst du nicht hier! Anstand und Respekt wäre wenn du uns hier nicht weiter belustigen würdest. Ohne den online Zugang für dich wäre die Welt wieder in Ordnung. Wir hassen dich hier alle wie die Pest und wünschen uns ein Leben ohne dich, kapierst du das?


RX480 schrieb:


> Er hat gar keine Graka.


Der sunyboy hat nix, hab den ja schon drauf angesprochen aber es kommt nix, nur immer wieder dumme Sprüche und bla bla bla! Das solche nervensägen nix merken, im 1:1 wäre schon lange Feierabend!


----------



## Gurdi (27. Februar 2019)

Es gibt einfach Leute die wollen Ihren Schwachfug unbedingt tot diskutieren.
@Dr. Cool bleiben, hab mich schon an den Groupie gewöhnt.

Im Kommentarthread z.B. ob Otto Normal zwischen seiner alten und neuen Karten mit einem Strommessgerät die Differenz ermitteln kann.

Klar kann er das, wenn er den selben Load erzeugt. Die ermittelten Werte reichen für den Hausgebrauch dicke. Aber nein, man muss alles tot debattieren, NT Effizienz, CPU Workload, Gesamtsystem bla bla bla.
Fakten bleiben die Kandidaten dann wie immer schuldig. Stört ja auch das Gesamtbild.

Was so schwer daran zu verstehen ist, das ein System was in einem UHD Loop vorher zwischen 320-350Watt verbraucht hat und nun 300-330Watt verbraucht wohl um die 20Watt sparsamer ist das weiß dann nur Gott allein.


----------



## drstoecker (28. Februar 2019)

@gurdi

hast ja recht, jeder thread sollte ja seinen clown haben. Muss ja zugeben das @sunny sich ja schon mit der Materie beschäftigt bzw. man könnte davon ausgehen aber er versucht generell amd an allen Seiten zu torpedieren. Aber zum Glück gibt’s ja Leute hier die haben die Hardware und können selbst live testen. Nur blöde vergleiche aus dem netz zu suchen und hier zu posten und allen zeigen zu wollen wie doof sie sind mit ihrer amd Hardware ist schon lustig.
also @sunny bleib dann doch bitte und unterhalte uns weiter hier so froh und munter.
 Vllt wirst du ja auch noch irgendwann dem roten Pfad folgen und endlich die Erleuchtung finden sowie deinen Frieden.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Februar 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> @gurdi
> 
> hast ja recht, jeder thread sollte ja seinen clown haben. Muss ja zugeben das @sunny sich ja schon mit der Materie beschäftigt bzw. man könnte davon ausgehen aber er versucht generell amd an allen Seiten zu torpedieren. Aber zum Glück gibt’s ja Leute hier die haben die Hardware und können selbst live testen. Nur blöde vergleiche aus dem netz zu suchen und hier zu posten und allen zeigen zu wollen wie doof sie sind mit ihrer amd Hardware ist schon lustig.
> also @sunny bleib dann doch bitte und unterhalte uns weiter hier so froh und munter.
> Vllt wirst du ja auch noch irgendwann dem roten Pfad folgen und endlich die Erleuchtung finden sowie deinen Frieden.



Trinken wir lieber en Bier und zocken StrangeBrigade in UHD mit dreistelligen FPS während Sunny in FHD in der UE 4 auf 60 Fps glubscht


----------



## AudiA4Fan (28. Februar 2019)

Moin Männer 

ich konnte gestern nochmal DX11 und DX12 in BF5 testen.

Bei DX12 wird ohne FFR ohne probleme die 144 HZ gehalten.
Zusätzlich hatte ich gestern den I7 noch etwas getaktet. sind nun 4,4 Ghz bei 1,216 V.

Bisher läuft alles bestens. Wenn das WE etwas zulässt( Frau und Kind   ). Werde ich die Graka mal etwas weiter testen, Vielleicht habe ich mit dem Hynixspeicher ja "etwas" Glück.


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. Februar 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Wenn der nicht krumm wäre und eine VESA Halterung hätte, wäre es ein super Monitor. VA hatte ich auch vor meinem IPS, das ist schon ein super Bild. Leider nicht farbkalibriert ab Werk.


Ja, VESA-Halterung wäre ein Traum  
Aber man kann eben nicht alles haben  
Curved ist mMn auch ziemlich geil, ich saß mal vor nem Geraden 27"... Bin nicht drauf klargekommen


----------



## Gurdi (28. Februar 2019)

Hab mich auch an de Curved gewöhnt, die Immersion ist einfach besser. Vor allem bei großen Panels.


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. Februar 2019)

Ich hab ja schon nen 27" Curved, allerdings mit FHD-Panel.
Ich denke mit 1440p sieht das ganze noch ein gutes Stück besser aus


----------



## RX480 (28. Februar 2019)

Wandhalterung ist auf S.21 vom Handbuch beim C32HG70:
https://images-eu.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/B1pWMd3+wwS.pdf


btw. 
die RX56dragon für 309,-€ und die RX64nitro für 409,-€
Radeon RX VEGA -> Grafikkarten (VGA) -> Hardware | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software


----------



## Perseus88 (28. Februar 2019)

Ist ein Auslesefehler der AMD Software. Sind max. 1685Mhz


----------



## Rolk (1. März 2019)

So langsam legt es Mindfactory darauf an das ich mir auch noch eine RX64 kaufe.^^


----------



## wuchzael (1. März 2019)

Würde ich von der CPU abhängig machen oder von der Auflösung.

Auf meinem 1700X war ich in fast der Hälfte meines 27 Spiele umfassenden Tests im CPU Limit. Insgesamt war die 64er in meinen Tests somit in 1080p 7% und in 1440p 9% schneller als die 56er  Bei fast 33% höherem Preis und im Schnitt ca. 50W höherem Stromverbrauch. 

Vielleicht mache ich Ende des Jahres noch mal nen Vergleich auf ner Zen 2 Plattform ^^



Grüße!


----------



## gandrasch (1. März 2019)

Gestern hatte ich wieder ein tolles Phänomen das mich immer mehr an den Grafikkartendefekt glauben lässt. Habe meinen Bildschirm per DP angeschlossen und meinen Fernseher per HDMI. Ging bisher problemlos, gestern fings dann auch einmal an das die Connection zum Fernseher während des Film guckens verloren ging (Monitor war ausgeschaltet). Bin mir nur nicht sicher ob es immer nur 5-10 sekunden waren oder solange bis ich den Monitor wieder angeschaltet hatte. Ist in 60 Minuten 2 mal passiert.  Wollte dann während des Film guckens mit der Frau nicht anfangen zu analysieren. Muss mir das aber nochmal genauer angucken. 

Was muss ich nachweisen das ich die Grafikkarte ggfs. als Garantiefall zurück schicken kann? Das sind ja alles keine riesen Probleme, andererseits auch nichts was passieren sollte wenn ich schon 1200 Euro für den Rechner ausgegeben habe (bzw halt 440 für die GraKa).


----------



## Rolk (1. März 2019)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Würde ich von der CPU abhängig machen oder von der Auflösung.
> 
> Auf meinem 1700X war ich in fast der Hälfte meines 27 Spiele umfassenden Tests im CPU Limit. Insgesamt war die 64er in meinen Tests somit in 1080p 7% und in 1440p 9% schneller als die 56er  Bei fast 33% höherem Preis und im Schnitt ca. 50W höherem Stromverbrauch.
> 
> ...



Ich habe ja schon zwei RX56 die jeweils mit einem R5 2600 einen WQHD und einen UHD Monitor befeuern. CPU Limit? Was ist das?


----------



## WhoRainZone (1. März 2019)

gandrasch schrieb:


> Was muss ich nachweisen das ich die Grafikkarte ggfs. als Garantiefall zurück schicken kann? Das sind ja alles keine riesen Probleme, andererseits auch nichts was passieren sollte wenn ich schon 1200 Euro für den Rechner ausgegeben habe (bzw halt 440 für die GraKa).


Nachweisen musst DU garnichts.
Wenn dann läuft das so:
Du schreibst den Support an und beschreibst das Problem, die schicken dir ein Rücksendelabel (normalerweise) und versuchen, den Fehler zu reproduzieren. 
Tritt der Fehler bei denen nicht auf, gilt sie als nicht defekt und wird dir wieder zurückgeschickt.

Zumindest kenne ich das so


----------



## RX480 (1. März 2019)

Für ne kleine Lan-Party im 5er-Pack: für je 255,-€ RX64ref ohne Games
AMD Sapphire Vega 64 in Stuttgart - Stuttgart-Ost | Prozessor & CPU gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

edit:
Achtung! Könnte Fake sein.


----------



## drstoecker (1. März 2019)

gandrasch schrieb:


> Gestern hatte ich wieder ein tolles Phänomen das mich immer mehr an den Grafikkartendefekt glauben lässt. Habe meinen Bildschirm per DP angeschlossen und meinen Fernseher per HDMI. Ging bisher problemlos, gestern fings dann auch einmal an das die Connection zum Fernseher während des Film guckens verloren ging (Monitor war ausgeschaltet). Bin mir nur nicht sicher ob es immer nur 5-10 sekunden waren oder solange bis ich den Monitor wieder angeschaltet hatte. Ist in 60 Minuten 2 mal passiert.  Wollte dann während des Film guckens mit der Frau nicht anfangen zu analysieren. Muss mir das aber nochmal genauer angucken.
> 
> Was muss ich nachweisen das ich die Grafikkarte ggfs. als Garantiefall zurück schicken kann? Das sind ja alles keine riesen Probleme, andererseits auch nichts was passieren sollte wenn ich schon 1200 Euro für den Rechner ausgegeben habe (bzw halt 440 für die GraKa).


Die Probleme können mehrere Ursachen haben, an einen defekt der Grafikkarte würde ich als letztes dran denken. Software/Kabel/Endgeräte!


----------



## Gurdi (1. März 2019)

gandrasch schrieb:


> Gestern hatte ich wieder ein tolles Phänomen das mich immer mehr an den Grafikkartendefekt glauben lässt. Habe meinen Bildschirm per DP angeschlossen und meinen Fernseher per HDMI. Ging bisher problemlos, gestern fings dann auch einmal an das die Connection zum Fernseher während des Film guckens verloren ging (Monitor war ausgeschaltet). Bin mir nur nicht sicher ob es immer nur 5-10 sekunden waren oder solange bis ich den Monitor wieder angeschaltet hatte. Ist in 60 Minuten 2 mal passiert.  Wollte dann während des Film guckens mit der Frau nicht anfangen zu analysieren. Muss mir das aber nochmal genauer angucken.
> 
> Was muss ich nachweisen das ich die Grafikkarte ggfs. als Garantiefall zurück schicken kann? Das sind ja alles keine riesen Probleme, andererseits auch nichts was passieren sollte wenn ich schon 1200 Euro für den Rechner ausgegeben habe (bzw halt 440 für die GraKa).



Welchen Treiber hast du aktuell drauf?


----------



## gandrasch (1. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Welchen Treiber hast du aktuell drauf?



19.2.3


----------



## RX480 (1. März 2019)

Bei guru3d hatte auch Einer Probleme mit dem Treiber+Moni. Er musste dann von 144 auf 120Hz.


----------



## AudiA4Fan (1. März 2019)

HI,

sind die Ergebnisse so ok? Leider Taktet die Graka nur mit 1500mhz
Was kann ich tun?

Max Takt 1510 mhz
Speicher läuft mit 930 mhz


----------



## Zwock7420 (1. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Bin allgemein kein Freund von Amazon, aber eher aus ehtischen Gründen.



Selten wollte ich den "Gefällt mir" Button so dermaßen doll Drücken wie bei diesem Post!


----------



## Gurdi (1. März 2019)

AudiA4Fan schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> sind die Ergebnisse so ok? Leider Taktet die Graka nur mit 1500mhz
> Was kann ich tun?
> ...



Das Taktniveau ist normal mit dem Setting. Für mehr Takt brauchst du aggressivere Einstellungen.


----------



## RX480 (1. März 2019)

AudiA4Fan schrieb:


> sind die Ergebnisse so ok? Leider Taktet die Graka nur mit 1500mhz



"Leider" taktest Du bereits wesentlich höher als die RX56ref beim Launch. 
außerdem ist der Takt dynamisch je nach Auslastung = nennt sich Boostbereich > P5.
Du kannst noch das PT(Leistungsbereich ) links unter dem Lüfter auf +50 anheben, falls Du momentan nur +20 hast.


----------



## AudiA4Fan (1. März 2019)

Gibt es eine Referenzliste, wie viele Punkte ich in den Benchmarks erzielen sollte?


----------



## RX480 (1. März 2019)

AudiA4Fan schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Referenzliste, wie viele Punkte ich in den Benchmarks erzielen sollte?



AMD Radeon RX Vega 56 8GB review - DX11: Unigine: Superposition


----------



## narcosubs (1. März 2019)

AudiA4Fan schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> sind die Ergebnisse so ok? Leider Taktet die Graka nur mit 1500mhz
> Was kann ich tun?
> ...



Hmm, sollte bei dem Takt nicht irgendwas um 6000 Punkte rauskommen?


----------



## RX480 (1. März 2019)

Max.Takt = net avg.Takt. Z.Bsp. bei PT= 0 gehts auch mal runter.
PT= +50 könnte mehr sein.

Außerdem braucht Er bedeutend weniger W als die RX56 im Review.
Von Temps und Lüfter ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## wuchzael (1. März 2019)

AudiA4Fan schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> sind die Ergebnisse so ok? Leider Taktet die Graka nur mit 1500mhz
> Was kann ich tun?
> ...



Ich glaube deine Spannungen sind zu hoch und das deine Karte in Temp- und/oder Powerlimit läuft.

Habe mit der Pule irgendwas um die 5900 Punkte auf einem übertakteten Ryzen 1700X erreicht (leider keinen Screenshot gemacht) und genau 5555 Punkte mit einem 4770K @ stock mit langsamem RAM (kein XMP geladen, nach BIOS reset).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hattest du mal die Settings adaptiert, die ich neulich gepostet hatte?


Grüße!


----------



## RX480 (1. März 2019)

Denke eher Er hat PT=0.

Sein Setting ist vollkommen OK!
Er könnte noch versuchen den P7-Takt langsam anzuheben.
Hängt von der Chipgüte ab!

Ein GPU-Z zusammen mit nem Bench wäre auch net schlecht.
Damit man mal sieht, Was überhaupt passiert.
Immer nur textliche Anfragen und Vermutungen sind net hilfreich.
Bilder müssen her!


----------



## AudiA4Fan (1. März 2019)

Hi,

ich habe heute das neue Netzteil bekommen und eingebaut. 

PT  ist nun = +50.

Waren meine GPU-Z Daten nicht ok?

ich hatte mit anderen Setting auch schonmal 58xx Punkte.

Der Verbrauch spielt bei mir nicht so ne "große" Rolle. Die 6 Stunden die ich in der Woche daddeln kann, da sind 50 Watt total egal


----------



## RX480 (1. März 2019)

Dann versuch mal bitte langsam den P7-Takt anzuheben.

Der Speicher ist wohl Hynix und kann net mehr?


----------



## HAZEzz (1. März 2019)

hey lieber veganer hatte mir diese aio für meine rx vega 64 geholt Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro AMD RX Vega M01 - Black hab diese heute endlich eingebaut nur hatte ich Probleme mit den Schrauben an der Backplate diese gleichmäßig fest anzuziehen beim ersten mal hat sich die karte verbogen habe dann alle nochmal gelockert und eine nach der anderen immer eine umdrehung fest angezogen nun sieht es einigermaßen vernünftig aus und es kühlt auch gut nur würde ich gerne wissen ob jemand die selbe aio hat und mir sagen kann wie ich die schrauben exakt anziehe da würde ich die morgen nochmal neu einschrauben 


danke schonmal 

Tom


----------



## RX480 (1. März 2019)

Hallo Tom, net schlecht, das Du Dich ans Schwierige rantraust.

Frag Ace oder drstoecker!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...-gpx-pro-gpu-wird-zu-heiss-2.html#post9715270

Falls es hinterher Probleme gibt ist Alphacool bei Ralleysport auch kulant gewesen.


----------



## drstoecker (2. März 2019)

HAZEzz schrieb:


> hey lieber veganer hatte mir diese aio für meine rx vega 64 geholt Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro AMD RX Vega M01 - Black hab diese heute endlich eingebaut nur hatte ich Probleme mit den Schrauben an der Backplate diese gleichmäßig fest anzuziehen beim ersten mal hat sich die karte verbogen habe dann alle nochmal gelockert und eine nach der anderen immer eine umdrehung fest angezogen nun sieht es einigermaßen vernünftig aus und es kühlt auch gut nur würde ich gerne wissen ob jemand die selbe aio hat und mir sagen kann wie ich die schrauben exakt anziehe da würde ich die morgen nochmal neu einschrauben
> 
> 
> danke schonmal
> ...



Wollte damals eigentlich eine umbauanleitung hier posten aber dieser hat sich so schwer gestaltet das mich das ganze etwas genervt hat. Die Fotos habe ich mir gerade aber alle nochmal zusammengesucht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das problem was ich immer hatte war nachdem nachdem ich die beiden Schrauben oben im Bild festgezogen hatte sich jedesmal der kühler verschoben hat sodass die backplate nicht Plan draufpasste und die Schrauben auch nicht gerade reinzudrehen gingen. Also habe ich oben die beiden Schrauben für den kühler erstmal weggelassen, dann habe ich mit 2 Schrauben unten im Bild den kühler erst fixiert, dann oben die richtigen Schrauben zur kühlerbefestigung festgeschraubt. Unten die beiden zum fixieren wieder gelöst, somit war kein verrutschen mehr möglich. Dann die backplate drauf und alles richtig verschraubt. Eine Schraube war mir abgebrochen, das Gewinde könnte ich aber zum Glück mit ner Spitzzange rausdrehen, also etwas mit Gefühl arbeiten. Die backplate muss aufjedenfall richtig in der nut sitzen und die Schrauben müssen kerzengrade festzuschrauben sein. Achte auch drauf das die wärmeleitpads richtig liegen, ist auch etwas gefummel.


----------



## RX480 (2. März 2019)

AudiA4Fan schrieb:


> PT  ist nun = +50.
> Waren meine GPU-Z Daten nicht ok?



Ich hatte heute früh auch so ein Problem!
Der Wattman hatte die Einstellungen net korrekt geladen und der Leistungs bereich stand auf PT=0 statt +50.

Bitte kontrollieren , auf +50 stellen und neu starten!


----------



## Funksignal (2. März 2019)

Moin zusammen!

Habe mich hier mal angemeldet, da mir hier ja eventuell jemand bei meinem (exotischen?) Problem helfen kann  

Und zwar habe ich mittlerweile eine (mMn. ziemlich teure) fast 2 jährige Odyssee hinter mir. Habe mittlerweile schon >12 Stunden in Google investiert, um eine Lösung zu finden, jedoch werde ich einfach nicht fündig...

TL;dr weiter unten, falls wer den folgenden text überspringen möchte. 



Spoiler



Kapitel 1; Alles fing an, als ich mir im September 2017 eine XFX RX Vega 64 (Blower) bestellt habe, um eine GTX 780 (LuKü) abzulösen und den 4k Monitor richtig benutzen zu können (3 GB VRAM limitieren da schon erheblich...). Da ich eine Custom WaKü besitze, wollte ich nun endlich auch die GPU mit einbinden, was mit 2x 280er Radiatoren theoretisch kein Problem sein sollte. Ich habe die GraKa mitdem Blower vorher ausgiebig getestet, um zu schauen, ob diese schon bei Lieferung defekt war, jedoch gab es nach dem Einbau vom ersten Tag an Probleme mit der Karte. Zuerst hatte sie gar kein Signal angezeigt, dann lief sie, nachdem ich die Schrauben eine halbe Umdrehung löste und dann stürzte der Computer sporadisch ab. Als ich die GPU dann nochmal auseinander und wieder zusammenbaute, lief sie, soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann, endlich problemlos. 

Kapitel 2: Ich bestellte mir im August 2018 ein neues Gehäuse (BQ! Dark Base Pro 900), da mir das Define R5 zu klein wurde. Außerdem habe ich mir 2 neue Radis (2x EK 240er Slim, 28mm dick) besorgt, da mir die alten, 60 mm dicken Radis, zu klobig erschienen und ich alles etwas dezenter gestalten wollte. Also getan, gesagt und alles umgebaut und was lief nicht beziehungsweise hat wieder ein "kein Signal" auf den Monitor gezaubert? Richtig, die Vega 64. Ich baute sie nochmal auseinander und wieder zusammen und dann lief sie merkwürdigerweise wieder, jedoch schaltete sie sich nach ~20 Minuten bei mittlerer - voller Last ab. Ich habe dann so langsam resigniert und die GTX 780 wieder eingebaut. Danach wurde es relativ ruhig um die Vega und ich habe mir günstig eine RX 480 (PowerColor Red Devil) von einem Bitcoin Miner gekauft, welche gut lief, jedoch für meine Games leider leicht zu schwach auf der Brust war. Die Vega habe ich zu dem Zeitpunkt als 500€ Ziegelstein/Lehrgeld abgestempelt.

Kapitel 3: Vor ca 2 Wochen hatte MF die RX Vega 56 MSI Air Boost im Angebot und ich habe da für 259€ zugeschlagen. Nun habe ich die Vega vorletzte Woche erhalten und erstmal verbaut. Ich habe dann ca. 1 Woche mit dem Blower im PC gelebt und in ca. 8 Stunden Betrieb (Apex Legends, Far Cry New Dawn) keine Fehler festgestellt. Nun habe ich mich mit (leicht zittrigen und vorsichtigen Händen ) wieder an das Thema GPU Waterblock herangetraut. Ich baute also am Montag (25.02.) die Vega 56  auf den Block um, habe dabei noch mehr Vorsicht walten lassen als bei der Vega 64 und mir dazu neue Thermal Pads bestellt. Zu meinem Glück lief alles problemlos (habe 10 Minuten lang den Valley Bench laufen lassen) und ich hatte nach dem Einbau laut Anleitung kein Problem. Als ich dann am Mittwoch (27.02.) nach der Arbeit mit einigen Kollegen Apex Legends spielen wollte, stürzte die !Grafikkarte! nach 20-30 Minuten ab (Rechner blieb an, Ton war auch noch für einige Sekunden da). Dies erinnerte mich an die Vega 64, da sie auch schon diese Symptome zeigte und ich habe mir schon kräftig die Faust gebissen, da ich mir langsam nicht mehr vorstellen konnte, wie ich die ganzen Karten zerstöre. Ich baute am Mittwoch direkt die Karte aus, habe den Kühler abmontiert, alles gesäubert und etwas mehr WLP aufgetragen, da ich an ein Temp. Problem glaub(t)e, obwohl mir dies beim Auslesen von GPUZ nicht aufgefallen war. Also alles wieder eingebaut und gestern wollte ich mal wieder eine gemütliche Runde New Dawn spielen und nach 30 Minuten ging die GPU wieder aus. Das ist die Geschichte bis jetzt.



*TL;dr: Vega 64 schrott (läuft auch mit LuKü/Blower nicht mehr), Vega 56 schmiert bei Last mit Waterblock ab, alles nach besten Wissen und Gewissen zusammen und eingebaut, Temps laut GPUZ mMn. ok. OC/UV Werte wurden stabil mit dem Blower getestet*

Wie verhält sich der PC bei/nach einem Absturz?:
Das Bild verschwindet in 99% der Fälle (einmal blieb es stehen) und man hört den Ton noch für <~3 weitere Sekunden, bis er dann verschwindet oder "als Störgeräusch loopt". Der Rechner muss dann via Reset heruntergefahren werden. Startet man den Rechner dann direkt und wartet nicht erst noch ~5 Sekunden, wird kein Bild angezeigt. In der Windows Ereignisanzeige ist nur ein Eintrag mit "Das System wurde nicht ordnungsgemäß heruntergefahren (Kernel Power, Event ID 63)". WattMan beziehungsweise der Treiber meldet sich nach einem Absturz immer mit "Default Radeon WattMan settings have been restored due to unexpected system failure".

Verbaute Hardware:

*CPU:* _Intel Xeon E3-1280v3@Stock_
*CPU-Kühler:* _EK-Supremacy EVO - Nickel_
*RAM:* _4x 4GB DDR3 Crucial BallistiX Sport 1600 MHz_
*Mainboard:* _Gigabyte H87 D3H, BIOS Version F10 (aktuelleste)_
*GPU:* _MSI RX Vega 56 AIR BOOST, Adrenalin 19.2.3_
*GPU Kühler:* _EK-FC Radeon Vega - Nickel + EK-FC Radeon Vega Backplate - Black_
*Netzteil:* _BQ Straight Power E10 500W_ (habe noch ein BQ Dark Power Pro 11 550 Watt hier herumliegen, war mit der Vega 64 verbaut)
*Radis:* _2x EK-CoolStream SE 240 (Slim Dual) @ 4x BeQuiet! Silent Wings 3 120mm_ (habe noch 2 EK-CoolStream XE 240 (Double) herumliegen, waren mit der Vega 64 im alten Gehäuse verbaut)
*Pumpe:* _EK-XRES 100 DDC MX 3.1 PWM (incl. pump)_
*Festplatten:* 1TB Crucial SSD MX500, 500 GB Crucial SSD MX300, 1 TB Seagate BarraCuda , 2 TB Seagate BarraCuda

Temperaturen bzw GPUZ Daten (letzte vor einem Absturz):

```
GPU Core Clock: 1541.0 MHz, GPU Memory Clock: 950.0 MHz, GPU Temperature: 59.0 °C, HBM Temperature: 58.0 °C, VR SOC Temperature: 71.0 °C, VR Mem Temperature: 66.0 °C, Fan Speed (RPM): 0 RPM, Fan Speed [%]: 71%, GPU Load [%]
: 99%, GPU Only Power Draw [W]: 210W, Memory Usage (Dedicated) [MB]: 7773 MB, Memory Usage (Dynamic) [MB]: 193 MB, VDDC [V]: 0.9688 V, CPU Temperature: 63 °C, System Memory Used [MB]: 9403 MB
```

Ich hoffe, ich bin hier im richtigen Thread unterwegs und mir kann mir jemand weiterhelfen. Würde mich auch endlich mal beruhigen...
Bedanke mich schon mal im Voraus für die Hilfe!

MfG


----------



## Dremor (2. März 2019)

Moin, habe Mal eine kurze Frage bezüglich Wattman Global und den Spieleprofilen.

Ich gehe aktuell davon aus, dass der W.Global grundsätzlich erst Mal, wer hätte es gedacht, als 1 Instanz gilt. Was da steht wird im allgemeinen gemacht.

Wenn ich mir aber z.b. ein Profil für BF5 erstelle hat dies Vorrang sobald ich das Spiel starte. Wenn ich damit fertig bin springt wieder der W.Global ein. 

Verstehe ich das richtig ?

Grüße 

Gesendet von meinem Moto G (5) mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dudelll (2. März 2019)

Dremor schrieb:


> Moin, habe Mal eine kurze Frage bezüglich Wattman Global und den Spieleprofilen.
> 
> Ich gehe aktuell davon aus, dass der W.Global grundsätzlich erst Mal, wer hätte es gedacht, als 1 Instanz gilt. Was da steht wird im allgemeinen gemacht.
> 
> ...



Jup, korrekt.

@Funksignal: schmiert der pc auch mit Standard settings ab?


----------



## Gurdi (2. März 2019)

Der HotSpot fehlt in den GPUZ Daten, wahrscheinlich ist der der Schuldige.


----------



## Funksignal (2. März 2019)

Lustigerweise fehlt bei mir der HotSpot beziehungsweise kein Programm zeigt ihn an. Ist das eventuell eine Treibersache also dass im 2019er Adrenalin was diesbezüglich geändert wurde? Habe die Angabe nämlich auch schon vermisst...

@Dudelll Ja, er schmiert auch mit normalen Settings ab.

Edit: HWiNFO64 zeigt mir jetzt die HotSpot Temp an, ich teste mal...


----------



## Gurdi (2. März 2019)

Bei GPUZ musst du den lediglich in den Settings aktivieren, dann wird der auch angezeigt.


----------



## Funksignal (2. März 2019)

Konnte jetzt etwas interessantes "tracken". Der HotSpot wird mit 72 °C angezeigt, in den letzten 2 GPUZ Ticks vor einem Absturz steigt der Wert plötzlich auf 511 °C, da kann ja irgendetwas nicht stimmen!?

Edit: Habe mal ein Bild von der TXT, die von GPUZ generiert wird, hinzugefügt!


----------



## Dudelll (2. März 2019)

Hm denke das dann der wasserblock keinen guten Kontakt hat.

Hast du einen moldet oder unmoldet Chip? Besonders bei den unmoldet würd ich ruhig mehr wlp nehmen als man das gewohnt ist und den kühler dann nach der th Methode anziehen: nicht über Kreuz sondern erst die schrauben gegenüber dem hbm und dann die beiden schrauben auf der hbm Seite.


----------



## Funksignal (2. März 2019)

Leider unmoldet, habe beim 2. Mal schon deutlich mehr WLP genommen und schon etwas über/in den Spalt gestrichen, weil ich auch an einen schlechten Kontakt geglaubt habe. Werde aber, wenn ich keine weitere mögliche Lösung ausmachen kann, die GPU nochmal auseinandernehmen und dann darauf achten, beim festdrehen die Schrauben gegenüber des HMBs zu bevorzugen. Was ich aktuell im Kopf habe: Könnte es sein, dass sich durch die Wärme das Metall so sehr ausdehnt, dass der Kontakt flöten geht? Sprich: Sollte man die GPU mal richtig erhitzen, herunterfahren und dann schnell nochmal die Schrauben vom Wasserblock festziehen?


----------



## Dudelll (2. März 2019)

Funksignal schrieb:


> Leider unmoldet, habe beim 2. Mal schon deutlich mehr WLP genommen und schon etwas über/in den Spalt gestrichen, weil ich auch an einen schlechten Kontakt geglaubt habe. Werde aber, wenn ich keine weitere mögliche Lösung ausmachen kann, die GPU nochmal auseinandernehmen und dann darauf achten, beim festdrehen die Schrauben gegenüber des HMBs zu bevorzugen. Was ich aktuell im Kopf habe: Könnte es sein, dass sich durch die Wärme das Metall so sehr ausdehnt, dass der Kontakt flöten geht? Sprich: Sollte man die GPU mal richtig erhitzen, herunterfahren und dann schnell nochmal die Schrauben vom Wasserblock festziehen?



Würde nach 1-2 Tagen alles nochmal leicht nachziehen , muss aber nicht unbedingt direkt nach dem Betrieb passieren denk ich.

Musste den alphacool bei meiner 390 auch 3 mal neu einbauen bis er richtig Kontakt hatte. Falls dein package sehr uneben ist könnte bessere wlp evtl auch noch etwas bringen, am besten eine die nicht zu flüssig ist. Bei mir hat die die bei dem ekwb kühler dabei war allerdings gut funktioniert.

Bin mir nicht mehr sicher wie es in der Anleitung beschrieben war, ich hatte mein ich zuerst die schrauben um den Core angezogen und erst im Anschluss die restlichen.


----------



## Gurdi (2. März 2019)

Für ne WaKü bei dem Setting ist der HotSpot zu hoch. Dünn auftragen, MastergelMaker verwenden, nach Igormethode anziehen.


----------



## wuchzael (2. März 2019)

Ich hab im GPU-Z Log auch sporadisch Spikes mit beiden Karten. Bei der 56er zeigt z.B. die VRM Temperatur unter Last wie festgenagelt 53°C an, in der nächsten Sekunde geht sie auf 1392°C hoch und in der nächsten wieder auf 53°C runter... muss doch ein Auslesefehler sein?! 


Grüße!


----------



## Gurdi (2. März 2019)

Ja sind Auslesefehler.


----------



## Funksignal (2. März 2019)

@All Danke erstmal, werde mir jetzt erstmal die CM MastergelMaker WLP kaufen (habe bis dato die MX-4 verwendet) und dann nochmal alles neu zusammenbauen. Melde mich dann kommende Woche wieder, ob es was gebracht hat!


----------



## Zwock7420 (2. März 2019)

Funksignal schrieb:


> ...



Also ich mische mich ungern auch noch ein, aber ich finde die Geschichte riecht mir nicht zwangsläufig nach einem Problem mit der WLP... Einen Versuch ist es natürlich Wert, ist ja kaum Aufwand, aber ansonsten würde ich das Pferd eher von der anderen Seite aufzäumen um ehrlich zu sein.

Was war die Konstrante bei den beiden Karten? Dein Board? Das kann ja eigentlich nicht am A* sein, denn sonst würde die GTX und die RX480 ja auch Ärger machen... Was mMn. dabei überbleibt wäre: Der Block und das Netzteil, denn Vega kann manchmal ne echte B!tch sein, wenn man sie mit nem Netzteil betreibt, was ihr nicht schmeckt. Deine beiden BQ Netzteile sind zwar schon eher an der unteren Grenze, von dem was für Vega empfohlen wird, aber mindestens das 11er in der 550W Variante sollte ne 56er stabil befeuern können. Bleibt also der Block.

Ich habe schon 2017 davon gelesen, dass es Vega Blocks gab, bei denen manche Abstandhalter nicht richtig eingepresst waren, sodass der Block in manchen Bereichen der Karte keinen perfekten Kontakt mit der Kühlfläche macht, und es zu sehr merkwürdigen Problemen kam. ...und es wäre auch nicht der erste EK Block, den ich sehen würde bei dem es Verarbeitungsprobleme gibt.
Daher würde ich Dir raten, wenn Du die Karte mal wieder zerlegst, um die Paste dann zu wechseln, nimm Dir Zeit und guck Dir alles ganz genau an, am Block, an der Karte, die Abstandhalter, Schrauben, alles was ein Indiz sein könnte was mit dem Teil nicht stimmt. Auch wenn Du siehst, dass ne Kühlfläche Kontakt hat, kann es sein, dass kaum Druck darauf ist, und so keine vernünftige Wäremeübertragung stattfindet... Oder deine WL-Pads sind an manchen Stellen unterschiedlich Dick und sie sitzen an den falschen Stellen oder so? Oder es ist einfach irgendwo ein Metall-Span am Block, oder irgendwas Metallisches, was übersteht, was irgendwas auf der Leiterplatte berührt und so entstehen sporadisch mal Kurzschlüsse oder so?

Ich hoffe Du bekommst diese Probleme in den Griff... denn ne Vega unter Wasser macht eigentlich erst richtig Spaß. Ich habe auch nen Unmolded Chip und habe damit noch nie irgendeinen Ärger gehabt, das sollte also kein riesen Problem verursachen.

Achja, noch einmal zum Verständnis... Sowohl die XFX 64er Referenz als auch die MSI 56er Air Boost haben bis zum ersten Verbauen des Wasserblocks keinerlei Ärger gemacht, richtig?


----------



## drstoecker (2. März 2019)

@Funksignal
hast du beide Karte im orig Zustand lange genug getestet vor dem Umbau?
wurde das System mal neu aufgesetzt?
netzteil würde ich auch auf ein stärkeres setzen.
hast du beide pci-e Leitungen/Kabel angeschlossen?
stehen sonst noch Fehler in der Ereignissanzeige?


----------



## Funksignal (2. März 2019)

@Zwock7420 Danke für den Denkanstoss, werde mir den Block mal genauer anschauen. Könnte ja theoretisch gut sein, dass irgendwo die Abstände nicht passen und deswegen etwas überhitzt.
Habe damals beide Karten jeweils ne Woche etwas intensiver getestet (also mal etwas mehr gespielt als üblich) und da kam es zu keinem Problem, immer erst nach dem Umbau.

@drstoecker
Wurden jeweils mind. 1 Woche jeden Tag ca. 2 Stunden getestet - ohne Probleme.
Das System wurde in der Zwischenzeit 2x neu aufgesetzt
Ein stärkeres NT ist bereits auf der Liste
Habe beide Stzromversorgungen angeschlossen, 2x getrennte Leitungen
Nein, außer des Kernel-Power Fehlers taucht nichts weiter in der Ereignisanzeige auf.

Danke nochmal für den ganzen Input!


----------



## clancy688 (3. März 2019)

Hi, 

ich bin seit knapp zwei Wochen Besitzer der MSI Air Boost Vega 56 (meine alte GPU ist zum "günstigen" Zeitpunkt verreckt...) und grundsätzlich happy mit der Karte... 

...wenn sie nicht alle paar Stunden in Spielen (The Witcher 3) crashen würde. Im Schnitt geht die Karte so alle drei Stunden Spielzeit in The Witcher hopps. Und mein Problem ist, dass ich nicht weiß, ob es das Netzteil ist oder die Karte selber. 
Wobei ich Witcher mit VSync, also FPS-Limit auf 60 fps spiele. Vielleicht crasht die Karte häufiger wenn ich das rausnehme... 
Crashes hatte ich auch schon in Unigine Valley, aber dort auch erst nach mehreren Stunden Dauerlauf. 


Fehlerbild: 
- Häufig (d.h. die meisten Crashes), der Monitor verliert das Videosignal, der GPU-Fan geht auf 100% und ich muss den Rechner resetten
- Selten (d.h. ab und an), Bluescreen (bspw. thread stuck in device driver, der dump schiebt die Schuld dann immer auf den  AMD Treiber) 
- Sehr selten (d.h. erst ein Mal), Bild und Ton frieren ein


Was ich ausschließe: 
- CPU OC (mit Prime rock stable, und ich hab ihn außerdem zum Testen rausgenommen, hat nix geändert)
- Grafiktreiber (hab 19.2.2 und 18.12.2 ausprobiert, keine Unterschied) 
- Temperaturen (CPU nie über 60°, GPU nie über 76°, GPU Hotspot nie über 86°) 


Was ich sonst noch beobachtet hab: 
- Die Crashes scheinen zu passieren wenn die Karte hochtaktet 
- Laut Hwinfo64 eiert die +12V Schiene zwischen 12.1 und 11.7V rum, das is zwar immer noch in der Toleranz (11.4 ist Minimum laut ATX-Standard), aber ka wie das eigentlich aussehen sollte - vielleicht ist das ja schon ein Hinweis, dass das NT ächzt


Was ich ausprobiert hab: 
- Älteren Grafiktreiber (vorher DDU benutzt)
- CPU OC rausgenommen 
- Balanced und Turbo Modi im AMD Treiber 


Was ich noch nicht ausprobiert hab: 
- Power Save BIOS und Power Save Modus im Treiber 
- Powerlimit auf +50%
- Moderates undervolting und underclocking (bspw. Powerlimit auf +50, 1050/1075 mV und 1525/1535 Mhz für P6 und P7)


Aktueller PC: 

i5-3570k (atm 4 Ghz um Instabilitäten durch OC auszuschließen)
8 GB RAM 
Vega 56 
PCIe Soundkarte 
2xSSD, 1xHDD, 1xBD
5x Lüfter (4x Gehäuse 120mm, 1x CPU 140mm)
beQuiet straight power E9-CM 480W 


Letzteres ist das, was die ganze Sache für mich so schwierig macht. Das NT hat zwar zwei 12V Rails (je 18A) für die GPU, und die Vega ist auch an beiden angeschlossen, aber laut AMD und MSI ist das natürlich eindeutig zu wenig Saft. Aber folgendes Problem: 

- Es gibt Erfahrungsberichte im Internet von Leuten, die selbst ne Vega 64 auf dem bQ E9 480W problemlos am Laufen haben 
- Blackscreens mit Panikmodus scheinen auch bei Leuten mit genügend Netzteilpower aufzutreten 
- Nachdem ich bestimmt einige Stunden gegoogelt habe, scheint die Erfolgsquote bei 50% zu liegen wenn man versucht, die Blackscreens mit einem neuen Netzteil zu erschlagen - bei 50% hilfts, bei den anderen 50% crasht die Karte trotz neuem 850W Netzteil fröhlich weiter 

Ich hab einfach keine Lust für 120 € ein neues Netzteil zu ordern, und am Ende hilfts nix weils doch die Karte ist. :/ 
Zusätzlich bin ich mir auch nicht sicher, ob mir ein Undervolting weiterhilft. Wenn das die Karte stabiler macht kann das immer noch alles und nichts heißen - vielleicht ists das Netzteil, vielleicht hat auch die Karte einen hau... 

Hat wer noch Ideen das Problem einzugrenzen / zu beheben? 


P.S. 
Hat jemand Vorschläge für Dauerloop-Tests die die Vega stressen und *nicht* 3DMark oder Superposition heißen? 
Da die Crashes nur alle paar Stunden auftreten muss ich alle meine Versuche das Problem zu beheben mit Langzeittests verifizieren. 3DMark und Superposition hab ich nur in der Demo-Variante, und Loops gibts da nicht. Die Dinger nur dafür zu kaufen ist mir  zu teuer. Heaven und Valley sind wohl scheinbar nicht mehr up to date um eine Vega so zu nerven, dass Instabilitäten sichtbar werden. Es muss doch noch irgendwelche Alternativen geben, die die Karte sicher zum Crashen bringen wenn irgendwas im System nicht stimmt, und die man auch in der kostenlosen Version loopen lassen kann...? Furmark vielleicht?


----------



## wuchzael (3. März 2019)

Moin!

Würde die üblichen Schritte erst mal probieren:

- DDU und neusten Treiber installieren
- Gucken, ob es für dein Mainboard vielleicht ein Bios Update gibt (die Ivy Bridge Plattform hat ja schon ein paar Tage auf dem Buckel)
- Spielen oder Benchmark laufen lassen (Heaven und Valley laufen afaik endlos, wenn man keinen Benchmark startet) und dabei mittels GPU-Z Temps, Taktraten etc. loggen lassen, dass man nach einem Absturz evtl. Unregelmäßigkeiten in der Log-Datei sehen kann.
- Nach Möglichkeit Grafikkarte in dem Rechner eines Kumpels testen

Häufig ist es aber bei dem Fehlerbild (Blackscreen und 100% Fanspeed) leider wirklich das Netzteil. 


Grüße!


----------



## Gurdi (3. März 2019)

Hmm also 11,7 auf der 12V Schiene ist sehr Grenzwertig. Das sieht für mich schwer nach NT aus.
UV sollte das problem beheben, übernimm mal die Werte von meinem Schlumpf.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...-morpheus-2-inkl-backplate-5.html#post9618137

P6 & P7 reduzierst du sicherheitshalber mal um 20 Mhz. Ich verwende dort das PowerSave Bios, daran orientiert sich das PowerLimit.
HBM evtl. auch erst mal mit 880Mhz einsteigen.


----------



## clancy688 (3. März 2019)

- DDU und neuesten Treiber: Damit bin ich ja gestartet (19.2.2)
- BIOS Update: Hab das neueste, aber das Z77X-D3H (meins) ist teilweise echt buggy, insbesondere OC-Einstellungen
- Wie gesagt, Valley hab ich Nächte durchloopen lassen auf 1440p, das läuft mal 7h die Nacht durch, mal knallt's nach 4h, Witcher suchte ich im Moment (  ), das geht so im Schnitt alle drei Stunden Spielzeit hopps, Logs hab ich mit Hwinfo64 gemacht, da war nix auffälliges zu beobachten (Temps im Rahmen), aber ich weiß auch nicht wie aktuell die Logs sind wenn der PC crasht - kann sein, dass das auslösende Ereignis es nicht mehr vom RAM auf die Festplatte schafft wenn der PC stirbt, bspw. hab ich nie in den Logs die 100% Lüfter gesehen, die letzten Einträge waren bei normalen Umdrehungen (2000-2400)
- Letzteres wäre noch ne Option 


@Gurdi: Die Werte hab ich tatsächlich direkt mal am ersten Tag ausgetestet. Superposition ist instant gecrasht (aber nicht der Rechner). Ich glaube ich hab dann den RAM unübertaktet gelassen und den P7 auf 1075mV gehoben und damit gings (allerdings hab ich die Lüfterwerte nicht angerührt). Weil ich die Leistung nicht brauchte bin ich danach aufs Balanced Profil zurückgegangen. Ich glaub ich probiers morgen noch mal mit 20 Mhz weniger und dem RAM. 
Mein RAM ist laut GPUZ Samsung.


----------



## Gurdi (3. März 2019)

Wenn du Samsung hast schafft der die 880 locker. Teste das mal mit reduziertem Takt, das sollte klappen.
Beachte auch den Wert für speicherspannung und das ich das Sparbios verwende!


----------



## clancy688 (3. März 2019)

Jo, ich probiers morgen noch mal aus.  

Hab das Sparbios nicht genommen... 

Hab damals vor zwei Wochen deine Werte 1:1 eingetragen bis auf die Lüfterkurven (hab allerdings die neuere NT Tool Version genommen), Superposition gestartet und klonk - ist der Treiber gestorben. XD 
Hab gedacht es ist der RAM und hab dort rumgedreht, bis ich den auf Standard gesetzt und 1075 mV für P7 eingetragen hab. Ab da  gings dann. Hab aber nicht lange mit rumgespielt sondern bin auf Balanced zurück... 

Wenn ich mit dem NT Tool UVe/OCe und der Treiber stirbt dann muss ich anschließend wieder die Werte übers NT Tool neu eintragen weil auf den Standard resettet wird, oder? War zumindest bei mir nach Crashs so...


----------



## wuchzael (3. März 2019)

Ich denke, dass du die 100% Fanspeed in den Logs auch nicht sehen wirst, weil das wohl erst gesetzt wird, wenn der Treiber bereits abgeschmiert ist.

Versuch auf jeden Fall mal Gurdis Tipps, der kennt sich wirklich gut mit den Karten aus  

Ich hatte mit einem sehr alten 620W Antec Netzteil die Bildschirm schwarz / Treiber Crash Fehler aber sogar mit dem "Strom sparen" Modus...


Grüße!


----------



## clancy688 (3. März 2019)

Jo, mach ich morgen mal (bin derzeit nicht daheim). Bin allerdings nicht sooo hoffnungsvoll, ich hab die ja schon mal genommen und sie haben mir instant den Treiber gekillt. ^^;


----------



## Gurdi (3. März 2019)

Du kannst auch einfach meine Werte in den Wattman übernehmen, das funktioniert da ebenfalls.


----------



## AudiA4Fan (3. März 2019)

Hi den Fehler hatte ich mit meinem alten Netzteil auch. Powerlimit reduzieren und die Karte uV hat geholfen.

Mit dem neuen Netzteil. PT auf + 50% und OVC keine probleme mehr mit Blackscreen und 100 % Lüfter. 

LG

Olli


----------



## soda (3. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich muss mich leider wieder mit einem Problem melden bzw dem gleichen Problem wie letztes mal. 

Während des Spielens der Division 2 Beta ist der Rechner abgeschmiert. 
Gleiches Verhalten wie letztes Mal:
-Bildschirm Standbild
-Rechner noch an
-Lüfter der Graka aus
-aus den Lautsprechern ein Brummen
-keine Reaktion auf Eingabe mit Maus oder Tastatur
- Neustart per Power- bzw Restknopf nicht möglich


Spannungsversorgung zum Rechner wurde daraufhin unterbrochen und danach versucht wieder zu starten. Ergebnis ist im Video zu sehen. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TrIN2DLY-3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das was rot leuchtet ist die Beleuchtung des Mainboard und der Vega.

Es wurde in den letzten Wochen nichts am System verändert und es lief auch stabil bis gestern.


----------



## clancy688 (3. März 2019)

@Gurdi: 

Ich hab jetzt mal das Power Save BIOS ausgewählt, auf Treiber 19.2.3 geupgradet (mit DDU)  und die Settings eingestellt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hat jetzt erst mal zwei Testruns Superposition 1080p@High überstanden (~9700 Punkte), ich geh dann mal ein bisschen Witcher 3 daddeln und gucken was passiert. 

Sonstige Beobachtungen: 
- +12V fällt nur noch auf 11.80V runter, nicht mehr auf 11.71V (hab allerdings auch die Steckdosenleiste getauscht... ka ob das nen Einfluss haben kann ^^) 
- GPU Power Draw ist von 165W auf 199W hochgegangen 
- Lüftergeschwindigkeit ist auf 2800 hoch (früher eher 2400)
- Coretakt bei 1490 Mhz 


Also der UV lässt die Karte mehr Strom ziehen und bietet mehr Leistung. Hmm... wenn das jetzt meine Probleme behebt versteh ich die Welt nicht mehr. xD


----------



## Gurdi (3. März 2019)

clancy688 schrieb:


> @Gurdi:
> 
> Ich hab jetzt mal das Power Save BIOS ausgewählt, auf Treiber 19.2.3 geupgradet (mit DDU)  und die Settings eingestellt:
> 
> ...



Teste mal in ruhe, das ist ein sehr dankbares Setting eigentlich.

@Soda: Das sieht aber nicht gut aus. 
-Verwendest du eine Steckerleiste? Wenn ja, wegnehmen und direkt an die Steckdose anschließen.
-Komponenten Auskühlen lassen. Netzteil muss mindestens 10min vollständig vom Strom.

Wenn der Rechner daraufhin immer noch nicht startet.
-Graka ausbauen.Ohne Graka anschalten. Startete er dann? Wenn nicht und du alles versucht hast, ist dein Netzteil hopps gegangen oder dein Board. Eher NT.


----------



## Zwock7420 (3. März 2019)

soda schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich muss mich leider wieder mit einem Problem melden bzw dem gleichen Problem wie letztes mal.



Das ist kein Bootloop... das sieht mir eher nach einem gewaltig überforderten Netzteil aus. Grund kann das NT selbst sein, oder ein Device hats zerrissen. Oder aber irgendetwas in deinem Gehäuse oder so hat sich gelöst und berührt jetzt irgendwo ein PCB, ein Kabel oder sonstwas... also irgend eine Form von Kurzschluss evtl.

Ich habe deinen Fall damals allerdings nicht so genau verfolgt, was für ein Netzteil hattest du gleich nochmal?

Achja, und bitte lass das wie in dem Video nicht nochmal so laufen... irgendwann tut es einen Knall und du hast dir richtig was zerrissen.


----------



## Gurdi (3. März 2019)

Kurzschluss könnte natürlich auch sein. Ein prüfender Blick kann nie schaden.


----------



## clancy688 (3. März 2019)

Bis jetzt lüppt alles... 

Zwei Stunden Witcher, zwei Stunden Valley, ne Stunde WoWs (okay, das war eher Erholungskur für die GPU) und mittlerweile wieder zwei Stunden Valley... die ich noch bis morgen durchlaufen lass.

Wenn ich morgen früh aufwache und keine Bluescreens sehe geh ich vorsichtig hoffen, dass das tatsächlich geholfen hat... und werd den CPU OC wieder etwas höher drehen. In Witcher 3 komm ich gerade in Novigrad rein, da brauch ich ein bissel mehr CPU-Power... ^^;


----------



## Gurdi (4. März 2019)

clancy688 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt lüppt alles...
> 
> Zwei Stunden Witcher, zwei Stunden Valley, ne Stunde WoWs (okay, das war eher Erholungskur für die GPU) und mittlerweile wieder zwei Stunden Valley... die ich noch bis morgen durchlaufen lass.
> 
> Wenn ich morgen früh aufwache und keine Bluescreens sehe geh ich vorsichtig hoffen, dass das tatsächlich geholfen hat... und werd den CPU OC wieder etwas höher drehen. In Witcher 3 komm ich gerade in Novigrad rein, da brauch ich ein bissel mehr CPU-Power... ^^;



Hört sich doch gut an, du solltest dennoch über kurz oder lang ein neues NT ins Auge fasse. Die 12V Schiene sackt zu stark ab.


----------



## clancy688 (4. März 2019)

Uuuund er lebt immer noch! 

Okay, dann hoffe ich mal, dass das tatsächlich geholfen hat. Thx! 


Jo, neues NT ist mittelfristig eh eingeplant. Ich hab vor mir Zen2 zu gönnen sobald er draußen ist.


----------



## Soulu (4. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich habe seit ca einer Woche die MSI Air Boost Vega 56. Sie lief  die gesamte letzte Woche Problemlos aber seit Samstag schmiert mir der  PC ständig ab, so gut wie immer in Spielen.
ähnlich wie bei Clancy 688 kann das mal eine Stunde gut gehen oder mehr  aber manchmal auch weniger. (battlefield V, Resident Evil 2, Anthem).  Mit meiner GTX 970 hatte ich diese Probleme nie.

Auch ich weiß nicht ob es das Netzteil oder die Karte ist. Und sie lief ja auch 1 Woche ohne Probleme und ich habe nichts verändert (Patches etc)

Fehlerbild: 
Der Monitor verliert das  Videosignal, der GPU-Fan geht auf 100% und ich  muss den Rechner resetten oder manchmal schmiert nur das Spiel und der  Treiber ab.

Ich habe keine Blue Screens, nur Black Screens und der PC rebootet auch nicht von selbst, er ist aber manchmal im Windowsbetrieb nach dem Absturz sehr träge bzw. langsam.

Grafiktreiber(19.2.2 und 18.12.2) alle auch ausprobiert und bei allen dasselbe.

Was habe ich bisher gemacht?

- alle drei Treiber Versionen von AMD auf der aktuellen Webseite versucht (vorher DDU benutzt)
- GPU undervoltet wie Gurdi geschrieben hat, trotzdem passieren die Abstürze
- regeedit geöffnet und bei _HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\GraphicsDrivers TdrDely auf 8 Sekunden gesetzt._



Aktueller PC: 

Bildschirm: Dell S2719DGF WQHD
Festplatte 1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200   2TB, SATA 6Gb/s, retail (STBD2000201)
SSD              1 x Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1)
CPU             1 x Intel Core i7-4790K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed (BX80646I74790K)
Ram 2 x G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit   8GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-8GTX) 
Motherboard 1 x Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5
Kühler        1 x https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-dark-rock-pro-3-bk019-a1054341.html 
Gehäuse    1 x Fractal Design Define R5 Black mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R5-BK-W)
Netzteil     1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)
Grafikkarte 1x Vega 56 MSI Airboost OC


Ich bin mit meinem Latein echt am Ende. Ich war so froh als vor einer  Woche die Vega 56 kam und ich ohne Probleme loslegen konnte. Ich habe  auch schon zwei Tage im Internet nach ähnlichen Problemen geschaut aber  keiner hat geholfen.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen, ich sehe mich schonwieder die Bega 56 zurücksenden. Das war das erste mal das ich nach Jahren eine AMD karte versucht habe


----------



## Gurdi (4. März 2019)

Wir benötigen Monitoringdaten unter hoher Last, mit AB oder GPUZ. Der HotSpot muss mit protokolliert werden.


----------



## Dudelll (4. März 2019)

Benutz die Karte mal nur mit dem spar Bios und den spar settings im wattman, schmieren die Spiele dann immer noch ab?

Treiber crash zurück auf Windows klingt für mich nach nicht stabilem Takt (zu hoch, zu webig spannung) oder einem NT problen, wenn's vorher mit exakt dem gleichen setting fehlerfrei lief.

Falls noch mehr geändert wurde als nur die gpu könnt es auch zu hoher ram Takt sein.


----------



## Soulu (4. März 2019)

Hallo Gurdi,

reicht es wenn ich unter Aulastung eines Spieles bei GPU Z "Log to File" Daten hier als Posting einstelle? und was genau meinst du mit HotSpot ?

Ich habe die Karte 1 Woche lang ohne UV oder OC betrieben also nichts an den Einstellungen gemacht, als sie dann abgestürzt ist habe ich danach versucht Einstellungen zu machen, vorher nie.
Es wurde nur die Grafikkarte geändert am System, kein RAM oder dergleichen.

Bin noch nicht so bewandert was die Begriffe angeht aber werde alles bereitstellen um Hilfe zu bekommen 

Danke.


----------



## Gurdi (4. März 2019)

In den GPUZ Settings HotSpot bei Sensor aktivieren.


----------



## Soulu (4. März 2019)

Hallo Gurdi,

reicht es dir wenn ich die Daten in diesem Post hier copy & paste reinschreibe oder soll ich das irgendwie hochladen? das sieht nach viel "Wall of Text" aus.

Habe jetzt 1 Std lang Battlefield V getestet, es kam kein Absturz, die treten aber wie gesagt nicht immer sofort auf.

Danke.


----------



## ADG.Prince (4. März 2019)

Das mit dem Bootloop hatte ich auch schon Mal, kein Bios Reset hat geholfen. Mein Board hat einen zweiten Bios Baustein mit dem konnte ich wieder booten. Mit zweiten Baustein, ersten wiederhergestellt und gut war es wieder. Das ein Freeze so eine Auswirkung auf das Bios hat war mir auch neu. Ich hoffe es hilft Dir.
Sorry, läuft ja schon wieder, hab nicht alles gelesen, gleich gepostet


----------



## clancy688 (5. März 2019)

Also zocken (Witcher 3) hat heute problemlos funktioniert. 

Einen Crash hatte ich trotzdem. Spaßigerweise nicht im Game sondern beim Beenden. Ich hab Witcher 3 geexited, kam auf den Desktop zurück, allerdings dudelte die Menümusik im Hintergrund weiter... die Maus fror ein... und irgendwann war dann das Videosignal weg. Allerdings kein Panikmodus für den Lüfter.

Ich werds ma weiter beobachten... ^^


----------



## WhoRainZone (5. März 2019)

vega_56 schrieb:


> Oh, berichte mal bitte  So was in die Richtung suche ich auch noch. Leider ist er jetzt nur noch für 236€ drinne


Das einzige, was war: Oberflächenschäden auf der OVP 
sonst noch komplett original verpackt, Schutzfolie war noch überall drauf etc...
Das Bild ist auch sehr geil von dem Ding 
Einziges Manko: Anschlussmöglichkeiten (1x HDMI, 1x miniDP) und der ausladende Standfuß. Zumindest auf schmalen Tischen ein Problem. Leider auch keine VESA Halterung möglich. 



Obilankenobi schrieb:


> Zum Gamen benutz Ich eh nur einen, aber Ich bekomm in Windows ja schon nicht alle 3 zum laufen mit dem Update.


Ich hatte nu das Wochenende über alle 3 dran. Das Einzige, was nicht "normal" war: Der neue 27" (per HDMI) ist manchmal nicht aus dem Standby gekommen, einmal aus und wieder an -> keine Probleme mehr.
Gestern hab ich den dritten entfernt -> keine Probleme mehr (bis jetzt, hab ihn mehrmals neu hochgefahren zum Testen)


----------



## Obilankenobi (5. März 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Das einzige, was war: Oberflächenschäden auf der OVP
> sonst noch komplett original verpackt, Schutzfolie war noch überall drauf etc...
> Das Bild ist auch sehr geil von dem Ding
> Einziges Manko: Anschlussmöglichkeiten (1x HDMI, 1x miniDP) und der ausladende Standfuß. Zumindest auf schmalen Tischen ein Problem. Leider auch keine VESA Halterung möglich.
> ...



Danke fürs testen, wie hattest du die Monitore angeschlossen? 2 HDMI 1 DP oder umgekehrt?


----------



## WhoRainZone (5. März 2019)

Obilankenobi schrieb:


> Danke fürs testen, wie hattest du die Monitore angeschlossen? 2 HDMI 1 DP oder umgekehrt?


1xDP, 1xDP Adapter ->DVI, 1xHDMI.
Ich hab auch nur 1x HDMI 

EDIT:
Ich hab das Ganze nochmal genauer angeschaut.
Beim Booten Suchen beide Displays nach Input, nur mein 2. Bildschirm bekommt ein Signal über DP -> Mein Hauptbildschirm am HDMI geht in Standby. Das Logo vom Mainboard kommt auf dem 2.Bildschirm, der Windowsscreen wird dann auf dem Hauptbildschirm dargestellt, welcher dadurch aus dem Standby kommt.

Was anderes:
Hat der Radeontreiber den dritten Bildschirm richtig erkannt, wenn nur der nicht funktionierende und ein anderer angesteckt ist?
Also in diesem Menü:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vll ist da irgend eine Einstellung vermurkst....


----------



## vega_56 (5. März 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Das einzige, was war: Oberflächenschäden auf der OVP
> sonst noch komplett original verpackt, Schutzfolie war noch überall drauf etc...
> Das Bild ist auch sehr geil von dem Ding
> Einziges Manko: Anschlussmöglichkeiten (1x HDMI, 1x miniDP) und der ausladende Standfuß. Zumindest auf schmalen Tischen ein Problem. Leider auch keine VESA Halterung möglich.



Na, dann warte ich mal auf die nächste Outletware...

Ich habe mit Assassin's Creed: Odyssey jetzt mal ein grafikmäßig aktuelles Spiel. Im Wattman habe ich 70fps als Ziel eingestellt, ingame habe ich meist 60fps, obwohl die Vega nie komplett ausgelastet ist. Meist liegt die Auslastung so bei 85%. Mir kommt das etwas seltsam vor, oder gibt es da einen Grund für?
Was mich dagegen total begeistert, ist der Stromverbrauch. Ingame liegt die Karte nie über 120 Watt.  Bei gleichen Einstellungen in Benchmarks sind es 180-200 Watt.


----------



## Gurdi (5. März 2019)

ACO hängt schwer am Prozessor, danach im Overhead und irgendwann danach lastet es die Vega GPU dann mal aus.


----------



## Soulu (5. März 2019)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das GPU Z logfile hier hochladen kann? Copy & paste würde den Beitrag explodieren lassen.

Ich habe heute mal den Heaven Bechmark 30 Minuten laufen lassen, kein Absturz gehabt. Folgende Daten erstmal damit der beitrag nicht "Explodiert" (gemessener Höchstwert)
GPU Temperature [°C] , 66
GPU Temperature (Hot Spot) [°C] , 78
Memory Temperature [°C] 77

Danach habe ich 1 Stunde lang battlefield V auf Ultra in WQHD gespielt und "leider " auch keinen Absturz gehabt. Wohl der Vorführeffekt...

Danke euch.


----------



## narcosubs (5. März 2019)

Sei mir nicht böse, aber hier



clancy688 schrieb:


> ... geexited ...



wusste ich echt nicht, ob ich lachen oder schreien sollte.


----------



## clancy688 (5. März 2019)

Ist okay, nächstes Mal schreib ich exitiert.


----------



## Gurdi (5. März 2019)

Soulu schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das GPU Z logfile hier hochladen kann? Copy & paste würde den Beitrag explodieren lassen.
> 
> Ich habe heute mal den Heaven Bechmark 30 Minuten laufen lassen, kein Absturz gehabt. Folgende Daten erstmal damit der beitrag nicht "Explodiert" (gemessener Höchstwert)
> GPU Temperature [°C] , 66
> ...



Pack es in nen Spoiler.


----------



## clancy688 (5. März 2019)

Mal ne Frage an alle die, die vor kurzem ne Vega erworben haben: 

Habt ihr schon den Code für Resident Evil 2 bekommen? Das ist ja schon draußen und sollte daher *eigentlich* verfügbar sein. Ich hab mich aber vorletzte Woche bei AMD Rewards angemeldet, meinen Promocode eingegeben und warte seitdem auf Zuweisung. Und wenn ich mir das offizielle AMD Supportforum anschaue, scheine ich nicht der einzige zu sein... 

Wenn denen die Codes ausgegangen sein sollten würd ich das schon mega link finden, immerhin werben sie immer noch mit der Aktion.


@Soulu: 78° aufm Hotspot? 66° auf der GPU? The ****? Bin neidisch... ^^


----------



## Gurdi (6. März 2019)

Das dauert etwas, einfach gedulden.


----------



## Obilankenobi (6. März 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> 1xDP, 1xDP Adapter ->DVI, 1xHDMI.
> Ich hab auch nur 1x HDMI
> 
> EDIT:
> ...



Ja erkannt werden alle, sowohl im Treiber als auch Windows. Werde heute nochmal versuchen 2x HDMI 1x DP. Beim aufstarten sieht es bei mir gleich aus wegen Standbye usw.


----------



## Dremor (6. März 2019)

@clancy688 ,Gurdi hat es ja schon gesagt, dauert n bissl. Und ....was kaum einem auffällt, wenn du das Konto bei AmD anlegst und keine Handynummer hinterlegst dauert es per se Mal 24h länger. 

Gesendet von meinem Moto G (5) mit Tapatalk


----------



## AudiA4Fan (6. März 2019)

Ich warte auch noch auf die Keys 
Habe gelesen, dass es gut 2 Wochen dauern kann, bis die Zuteilung durchgeführt wird.


----------



## flozge (6. März 2019)

Hat jemand noch Verbesserungsorschläge für mein Profil? Memory ist auf 1100MHz und 1000mv.  Screenshot (43).png - Google Drive


----------



## wuchzael (6. März 2019)

Moin!

Was für ne Karte hast du denn da genau? Hier sind meine Werte mit einer Vega 64 Nitro. Die Settings basieren auf denen von Cydras. Spannungen, Stromverbrauch und Temps sind deutlich niedriger und trotz etwas geringerem Takt habe ich mehr FPS im Furmark. Ähnliches Verhalten habe ich schon in anderen Benchmarks beobachtet... der GPU Takt scheint nicht wirklich maßgeblich zu sein...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grüße!


----------



## Funksignal (6. März 2019)

Sooo, ich melde mich mal wieder!

Habe jetzt nach euren Vorschlägen etwas überlegt und nochmal etwas Geld in die Hand genommen. Habe mir den kyrographics für Vega von Aquacomputer und das CM MasterGel Maker gekauft, kam heute an und habe den Block direkt (spasseshalber) auf die vermeintlich defekte Vega 64 gesetzt und was soll ich sagen? Sie läuft wieder 

Was heißt das für mich? Bei Wasserblöcken vorerst auf EKWB Produkte verzichten und lieber auf die Konkurrenz setzen. Kann noch immer nicht glauben, dass der Block die ganze Zeit der Schuldige war... 

Muss mir jetzt erstmal ein neues NT kaufen 500 bzw 550 Watt sind wohl etwas zu wenig für ne 64er. 

Nochmal danke @all, die mir diesen Denkanstoss bzw Tipps mitgegeben haben!!!

P.S. Kennt wer nen guten Luftkühler für Vega? Habe ja jetzt noch ne Vega 56 herumliegen, würde da jetzt einen LuKü installieren und die in den 2. Rechner packen, dann kann ich die 270X endlich abstossen...


----------



## flozge (6. März 2019)

Ich habe eine ASUS ROG Strix mit Thermal Grizzly WLP

EDIT: Stimmt die Karte ist kühler Screenshot (44).png - Google Drive


----------



## Soulu (6. März 2019)

Soo habe nun 11/2 Stunden Heaven auf Ultra in WQHD mit 4x AA laufen lassen, leider kein Absturz.

Das mit dem Spoiler klappt leider auch nicht, die Daten sind viel zu lang und groß als das Sie in ein Spoilertag passen...



Spoiler



test



Vielleicht sieht ein erfahrener User dort schon aussergewöhnliche Daten?

Ich habe das mit dem Spoiler Tag aufgrund der größe der Daten nicht hingrkeigt, habe die nun hier hochgeladen, geht das?

File-Upload.net - GPU-ZSensorLog06.03.19HeavenStartUltra.txt


----------



## Downsampler (6. März 2019)

Soulu schrieb:


> Soo habe nun 11/2 Stunden Heaven auf Ultra in WQHD mit 4x AA laufen lassen, leider kein Absturz.
> 
> Das mit dem Spoiler klappt leider auch nicht, die Daten sind viel zu lang und groß als das Sie in ein Spoilertag passen...
> 
> ...



Dein Netzteil ist Schuld. Das hatte ich am Anfang auch mit meinem alten NT. Einmal das falsche Spiel gestartet und schon kackt der PC ab, auch mit UV war das bei mir so. Heaven und die meisten Spiele liefen problemlos mit UV, z. B. PUBG stürzte zufällig ab und hat dabei das NT ausgeknipst.

In deinen Daten sieht man, daß du mit nur 1352 MHz Takt mit relativ guten Temperaturen schon bei 200 Watt GPU Leistung bist. Da geht noch was mit UV. Der Takt sollte dann auch steigen, der Stromverbrauch etwas sinken.

Du kannst ja mal Gurdis Sparschlumpf-Einstellungen testen:

AMD RX VEGA Laberthread


----------



## Soulu (6. März 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Dein Netzteil ist Schuld. Das hatte ich am Anfang auch mit meinem alten NT. Einmal das falsche Spiel gestartet und schon kackt der PC ab, auch mit UV war das bei mir so. Heaven und die meisten Spiele liefen problemlos mit UV, z. B. PUBG stürzte zufällig ab und hat dabei das NT ausgeknipst.
> 
> In deinen Daten sieht man, daß du mit nur 1352 MHz Takt mit relativ guten Temperaturen schon bei 200 Watt GPU Leistung bist. Da geht noch was mit UV. Der Takt sollte dann auch steigen, der Stromverbrauch etwas sinken.
> 
> ...



Hallo Downsampler,

aber wenn das Netzteil aussteigen würde, wäre da der ganze PC im Reboot oder nicht? es crasht nämlich immer nur das Spiel (Blackscreen) no videosignal detcted (HDMI 2.0 ) und 3-4 Sekunden später zeigt er den Deksktop mit Radeon Display Driver wird widerhergestellt inkl. Wattman reset. Das ist auch bei Battlefield V schon passiert.
Die letzten zwei Tage komischerweise keinen einzigen Crash gehabt 

Die mV beim P7 habe ich schon auf 1070 statt den Standard 1200, die anderen P teilweise noch weniger mV

P1  992 mhz / 900mV
P2 1137mhz / 950mV
P3 1267mhz / 1000mV
P4 1312mhz / 1050mV
P5 1472mhz / 1070mV
P6 1612mhz / 1070mV
P7 1612mhz / 1070mV

Memory (Samsung HBM)

P3 880mhz / 950mV
P2 Automatisch
P1 Automatisch

Danke euch.


----------



## Downsampler (6. März 2019)

Passiert das immer mit dem gleichen Spiel oder mit verschiedenen?

Das mit den Blackscreens und Wattman Reset hab ich am Anfang auch gehabt, gleich nach dem Kartenwechsel. Dann habe ich mein Windows neu installiert und es war weg.

Du hast geschrieben der PC kackt ab mit Blackscreen. Genau das passiert ja auch wenn das NT überlastet ist. Mein altes NT hat einen Piepser, der dann losgeht, wenn eine Schutzschaltung eingreift und abschaltet. Daran habe ich gesehen, daß mein NT überlastet war. Und es gibt kein Reboot, der PC geht einfach aus.

Einzig in Fallout 76 passiert immer noch genau das was du beschrieben hast, Blackscreen, Treiberreset, träger PC, manchmal kommt der Desktop garnicht mehr zurück und ich muß auf den Reset Knopf drücken.

Dein Undervolting ist noch viel zu lasch. Da kannst du noch viel mehr runternehmen.

Kannst auch mal das hier ausprobieren:

P1 992 mhz / 800mV
P2 1137mhz / 850mV
P3 1267mhz / 875mV
P4 1312mhz / 880mV
P5 1472mhz / 960mV
P6 1512mhz / 975mV
P7 1612mhz / 995mV

Memory (Samsung HBM)

P3 1000mhz / 950mV


----------



## RX480 (6. März 2019)

@Soulu
Das Setting ist a) viel zu hoch und b) zu verwirrend für den Wattman. 
Alle Spannungen gleich , Was soll der Gute für einen Takt nehmen ?

Der link von Downsampler zu Gurdi war schon gut.(aber nur für RX56 geeignet)

Falls RX56:
Alternativ mal skears: (leicht angepasst)
HBM 960@ 925 mV (1000 Mhz schafft kaum Einer ohne 64er Bios) 
PT= +20 bei Custom.

Pstate 1 992 MHz mit 900mV
Pstate 2 1137 MHz mit 906mV
Pstate 3 1267 MHz mit 912mV
Pstate 4 1327 MHz mit 918mV
Pstate 5 1472 MHz mit 937mV
Pstate 6 1552 MHz mit 956mV
Pstate 7 1602 MHz mit 981mV

HDMI ist meist schlechter geeignet. VSR bitte net verwenden!
Ein gescheites DP-Kabel wäre ideal.
Wie ist Deine Gehäuselüftung  und wie sind Deine Temps ?

Hast Du schon W10 build 1809?


----------



## Downsampler (6. März 2019)

Naja es gibt schon Erfahrungswerte mit Mem OC. Er hat Samsung. Da würde ich 1000 MHz versuchen, wenn es nicht geht dann 50 MHz runter, wenn das geht wieder 20 MHz rauf, ansonsten wieder 20 MHz runter, usw.

Das spart einen Haufen Arbeit.


----------



## RX480 (6. März 2019)

Mit der 56 ist die Spannung der HBM-Bausteine niedriger als mit der 64.
Daher gehts eigentlich mit ner 56 gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz selten so hoch und nur unter Wasser.


----------



## Downsampler (6. März 2019)

Ja und wieso soll er sich dann in 10 MHz Schritten von 800 oder 880 rauf testen? So hat man vor 15 Jahren OC betrieben, als es dafür noch keinerlei Erfahrungswerte gab.

Mit der heutigen Hardware gehe ich persönlich so vor, daß ich erstmal viel darüber Lese, bevor ich etwas anschaffe. Dann wird im Falle von CPU/GPU der Wert eingestellt der meinen Vorstellungen entspricht. Wenn es läuft wird auf Stabilität getestet, wenn es nicht läuft, gehe ich einen größeren Schritt runter, läuft es, dann wieder 50% vom vorherigen Rückschritt wieder aufwärts. Ich nähere mich dem Punkt an, an dem es den Erfahrungsberichten zufolge, funktionieren sollte.

Das wäre was anderes, wenn er die erste Vega 56, die je verkauft wurde in den Händen hält. Dann weiß man ja noch garnicht wie es mit OC läuft und was man mit OC erreichen kann und ob man nicht mit diesen oder jenen Einstellungen was kaputt machen kann. Seit AMD den Wattman in den Treiber integriert hat, konnte man sich ziemlich sicher sein, daß man damit nicht viel zerstören kann an der Hardware. Auch das war vor 15 Jahren noch ganz anders. Ein wenig zuviel Volt auf den CPU oder zuviel Takt auf den GPU und er war im Eimer, schön durchgegrillt und man konnte einen neuen kaufen.


----------



## RX480 (6. März 2019)

Er hat selbst Was von 1000 geschrieben, was ich für ne ungeflashte 56 für etwas zu hoch halte.
(kenne damit nur WhoRainZone unter Wasser, und Das kann man net verallgemeinern)
Daher hatte ich 960 empfohlen.

Solange Er net schreibt , ob Er ne 64 hat ist soundso Alles nur Theorie.


----------



## Downsampler (6. März 2019)

Er hat die MSI Airboost Vega 56 aus dem Angebot vor einer Woche.

AMD RX VEGA Laberthread


----------



## RX480 (6. März 2019)

Danke für die Info!
Und ist die Graka auf 64er-Bios geflashed ?

Mit dem Moni würde ich das DP1.2-Kabel nehmen.
VSR bitte net nutzen und evtl. mal die Frequenz auf 120Hz runter nehmen.
Das könnte die VDDC senken.

Mal zum HBM-Takt austesten:
Mit einem stabilen Treiber könnte man Heaven laufen lassen und im Overlay den Takt on the fly ändern bis Artefakte kommen.
Dann für 24/7 ca. 10MHz tiefer bleiben. Muss natürlich auch im FS stabil bleiben.
Das dauert auch net lange. 

Die schlechtesten RX56-Reviews für Samsung waren ca. 890MHz, deswegen 880 als Start, wenn man seine Graka gar net kennt.
Bei Hynix ca. 870Mhz, deswegen 860 als Start.


----------



## Downsampler (6. März 2019)

Nein. So wie ich es verstehe, hat er heute mit UV angefangen.

Bei meiner Karte hab ich erst 900 eingestellt, das lief. Danach hab ich 950 eingestellt, das lief auch. Damit bin ich erstmal bedient. Also praktisch 2 Schritte und es läuft. Wozu braucht man da noch Samsung Speicher, selbst wenn der 1000 MHz schaffen würde? Wenn ich Samsung drauf gehabt hätte, hätte ich erstmal mit 1000 angefangen. 

Deshalb erstmal lesen und Erfahrungswerte testen...

Vor ein paar Tagen hab ich dann versucht, etwas höher zu kommen und es ging nicht. Naja 950 langt ja auch.


----------



## RX480 (6. März 2019)

Meine beiden Grakas sind extrem unterschiedlich trotz Samsung-HBM.
1x nur 905 und 1x 975.
Für 24/7 dann 1x 900 und 1x 960 gewählt. (mir reicht ungeflashed für Cf)

Für ein gutes Gehäuse(Airflow) + NT + guten Chip (muss man ZUERST testen ob ein hoher GPU-Takt mit kleiner Spannung läuft)
kann man Flashen ausprobieren. Wenn die Temps net passen, braucht man Es gar net erst machen.

Siehe Paul36 im UV-Thread:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...king-undervolting-thread-306.html#post9740425


----------



## Downsampler (6. März 2019)

Und mit 64er BIOS geht da nicht mehr?

Ich war immer der Meinung, das man das 64er BIOS braucht um über die 1000 MHz hinaus zu kommen.


----------



## RX480 (6. März 2019)

Je nach Güte ist mit Air ca. 1100 drin. (24/7 dann etwas weniger nehmen)
Unter Wasser ist 1120..1190 möglich.(1140 reicht meistens; 1190 ist ganz selten)

HBM fühlt sich unter 50°C am wohlsten.

1100 macht eigentlich mit der 56 nur für 4k Sinn.(schwierig stabil zu bekommen)
Deswegen ist Paul36 oder Stiller Leser dann 24/7 auch niedriger geblieben.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...king-undervolting-thread-347.html#post9760863


----------



## Downsampler (6. März 2019)

Naja der Score da haut mich ja jetzt nicht um für 1600 MHz GPU und 1100 MHz HBM. Hab vorhin nochmal einen gemacht mit 4.8 GHz CPU:

AMD Radeon RX Vega 56 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67

Dabei war der höchste Core Takt laut GPU-Z 1587 MHz.


----------



## RX480 (6. März 2019)

Für Score kann sich Keiner Was kaufen. Im Laberthread sollte Es erstmal um STABIL gehen.
(StillerLeser kann auch mehr OCen, aber wozu ?)

btw.
GPU-Z zeigt ja keinen exakten Wert an. Selbst, wenn die Kurve anscheinend ohne Spikes ist.
Man sollte dann mit der Mouse drüber gehen oder ein log.file erstellen für genaue Infos unter max. Last.
Der Takt bei SL ist sicher mit Nulllast beim Laden.


----------



## Downsampler (6. März 2019)

Ja genau, wozu?  xD

In den meisten Games hab ich stabile 60 FPS auf Ultra Einstellungen mit 1140 bis 1200 GPU / 950 HBM. xD

Gut zu wissen, daß die Vega noch Reserven hat.


----------



## RX480 (6. März 2019)

Was man net genau weiss ist auch der Einfluss vom Treiber. Da gibts bestimmt auch minmale Unterschiede.
Nach Treiber-Update kanns passieren, das man mal im Takt ein mue runter muss.

Ganz wichtig ist W10 build 1809 als Vorraussetzung für Adrenalin 2019.
(build 1803 macht mit DX12 Ärger in BF5)


----------



## WhoRainZone (7. März 2019)

Was hat denn die Spannung mit dem verwendeten Kabel zu tun?
Nur rein aus Interesse, ich fahre bei mir sowieso niedrige Settings im Wattman, Apex@1440p braucht ja nicht so viel 
Hab einen Moni per DP und einen per HDMI Angeschlossen.
Wäre beide DP "besser" und warum?


----------



## Obilankenobi (7. März 2019)

Obilankenobi schrieb:


> Ja erkannt werden alle, sowohl im Treiber als auch Windows. Werde heute nochmal versuchen 2x HDMI 1x DP. Beim aufstarten sieht es bei mir gleich aus wegen Standbye usw.



Wieder mal ein Update von mir. Mit 2x HDMI 1x DP funktionieren jetzt alle 3 Monitore auch mit Build 1809 und dem neuen AMD Treiber.


----------



## RX480 (7. März 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Was hat denn die Spannung mit dem verwendeten Kabel zu tun?
> Nur rein aus Interesse, ich fahre bei mir sowieso niedrige Settings im Wattman, Apex@1440p braucht ja nicht so viel
> Hab einen Moni per DP und einen per HDMI Angeschlossen.
> Wäre beide DP "besser" und warum?



!!! Nur drüber Nachdenken, falls die VDDC>=1,05V wird, obwohl weniger eingestellt ist.!!!
Hatte ich am alten 4k-Moni per HDMi.
Ist sozusagen für niedrige Settings interessant, wo man wg. des NT`s oder Temps net so hohe Spannungen und W gebrauchen kann.

btw.
Es gab auch schon einen Fall im UV-Thread, wo 1440p@144Hz mehr Spannung hatte als 120Hz. Warum auch immer !?
Genauso macht nur manchmal Multimoni Zicken. Da dann zum Gamen nur den Hauptmoni an lassen. Evtl. hilft auch Fenstermodus.


----------



## Bruchhofer (7. März 2019)

Hallo liebe Vega-Liebhaber!

Ich hoffe ich bin mit meinem Anliegen hier richtig, falls nicht, bitte ich den Post zu verschieben.

Endlich habe ich mich aufgrund der aktuellen Angebotsserie (und meinem Monitor-Neuerwerb) dazu durchgerungen mir eine Vega zuzulegen! Es wurde bei mir die Sapphire Vega 56 Pulse (für 299€ ein extrem gutes Angebot wie ich finde!). Extrem happy als die Karte kam, ausgepackt, angeschlossen, losgezockt! Soweit so gut eigentlich, die FPS beträchtlich höher als bei meiner alten RX480 Red Dragon (ich zocke aktuell vornehmlich PUBG und HOI4, wobei es mir hier jetzt nur um PUBG geht). Allerdings fällt mir etwas auf, was mich wirklich extrem stört: 

Ich hab Mikroruckler, welche ich einfach nicht wegbekomme. Ich hab keine Ahnung warum, meine FPS liegen in der Regel zwischen 90 und 144, Freesync ist aktiviert. Kennt jemand von Euch das Problem? Treiber hab ich clean installiert, sprich den alten vorher heruntergeschmissen. Enhanced Sync ist aus, Chill ist aus, HBCC ist ebenfalls aus. Spiel ist auf einer SSD installiert, da hab ichs auch schon mit und ohne RAPID-Modus probiert, ohne Erfolg. 
Ich weiß einfach nichtmehr weiter. Das System funktioniert tadellos, wie vorher auch, die Graka ist auch schön kühl und taktet nicht runter. Die Ruckler treten so alle 3-4 Sekunden auf, erstaunlicherweise hab ich sogar einen kurzzeitigen "Freeze" wenn ich das Spiel per Hotkey stumm schalte... 

Für mich als Laie unerklärlich, dass das Spiel auf einer besseren Graka mieser läuft :/ 

Ich hoffe irgendjemand kennt das Problem und kennt die Lösung.  Vielen Dank im Voraus!!

Edit: noch ein paar Infos: 

Neuester Treiber ist installiert.
Monitor läuft über DisplayPort.
Im Hintergrund habe ich keine weiteren Programme geöffnet.


----------



## Gurdi (7. März 2019)

Benutzt du einen Framelimiter?


----------



## Bruchhofer (7. März 2019)

Nein. Ich hab in PUBG die Limitierung ausgestellt (hatte sie aber auch mal an zum probieren, half nix) und im Wattmann die Frame Target Control ebenfalls aus


----------



## wuchzael (7. März 2019)

Vollbild oder "Borderless"?

Grüße!


----------



## Bruchhofer (7. März 2019)

Ich hab Vollbild aktiviert. Macht das einen Unterschied? 

Gruß!


----------



## wuchzael (7. März 2019)

Ja bei "Borderless" kann es in manchen Spielen zu Mikrorucklern kommen, deshalb wollte ich das schon mal ausschließen.

Drück mal in PUBG ALT+Enter, damit wechselst du zwischen Vollbild und Borderless hin und her. Den Bug gab es schon in mehreren Versionen.


Grüße!


----------



## Gurdi (7. März 2019)

Man spielt im besten nie im borderless. Aktuelle GraKas sind darauf angewiesen die Ressourcen voll zu nutzen.


----------



## Downsampler (7. März 2019)

Versuch doch mal im Treiber Freesync an, Enhanced Sync an, im Spiel VSync aus. Ich habe zwar kein Freesync aber ansonsten läuft das mit Enhanced Sync wie geschmiert.

Ruckler in PBUG hat man auch immer, wenn man anderen Spielern nahe kommt.


----------



## Bruchhofer (7. März 2019)

Also ich hab soweit Eure Tipps ausprobiert, danke dafür schonmal, aber leider hat mit nichts geholfen. Bei Enhanced Sync hatte ich sogar das Gefühl, dass es schlimmer wurde. Wirklich sehr sehr seltsam das Ganze :/

Edit:  okay nach Einschalten des Afterburners ist mir folgendes aufgefallen: 

Die Karte bewegt sich die ganze Zeit temperaturmäßig zwischen 70 und 75 Grad, Auslastung bei 99%, beim Takt i.d.R. so bei 1350 MHz und zieht dabei so 180W. Der Takt kommt mir 1. bissl wenig vor, bei GPU-Z sind 1590 MHz angegeben. 
2. fällt mir auf, dass wenn es zu Drops kommt, die Karte runtertaktet. und zwar meist so bis 50 MHz, manchmal mehr. Wenn ich das Spiel mute per Hotkey, taktet sie sogar bis zu 250 MHz runter. Wie kann das sein? Ist die Karte zu warm? Gibts dafür entsprechende Lösungsansätze? Ich dachte die Pulse sollte eine der kühleren Vega 56 sein  
Die CPU ist schön kühl, wie gewohnt, bei circa 50 Grad.


----------



## Downsampler (8. März 2019)

Brems halt die FPS ein, dann wird die Karte nicht so heiß und es ruckelt weniger???


----------



## Zwiebo (8. März 2019)

Bruchhofer schrieb:


> Also ich hab soweit Eure Tipps ausprobiert, danke dafür schonmal, aber leider hat mit nichts geholfen. Bei Enhanced Sync hatte ich sogar das Gefühl, dass es schlimmer wurde. Wirklich sehr sehr seltsam das Ganze :/
> 
> Edit:  okay nach Einschalten des Afterburners ist mir folgendes aufgefallen:
> 
> ...



Undervolte die mal. Vielleicht versucht er die unter 75 grad zu halten. Hab seit dem letzten We eine Powercolor und die ist mit 1000mv in Stage 6 und 7 immer so zwischen 60-65 °C. Ob das deine Probleme löst weiß ich nicht, aber da es so stabil läuft, weniger Strom frisst und kühler ist, wäre es ein Versuch wert.


----------



## AudiA4Fan (8. März 2019)

Info´s zu den Keys.

Gestern haben habe ich meinen Code erhalten.

22.02.19 angefordert
08.03.19 erhalten.

PS. Falls noch wer einen Code benötigt, einfach melden


----------



## Gurdi (8. März 2019)

AudiA4Fan schrieb:


> Info´s zu den Keys.
> 
> Gestern haben habe ich meinen Code erhalten.
> 
> ...



Bei RE2 wird mit dem Steamaccount verknüpft.


----------



## Zwiebo (8. März 2019)

AudiA4Fan schrieb:


> Info´s zu den Keys.
> 
> Gestern haben habe ich meinen Code erhalten.
> 
> ...



Du musst dich mit deinem Steam Account auf AMD Rewards einloggen. Das erfordert schon eine Menge Vertrauen, wenn du für jemanden Fremden einloggen möchtest


----------



## Dudelll (8. März 2019)

Zwiebo schrieb:


> Du musst dich mit deinem Steam Account auf AMD Rewards einloggen. Das erfordert schon eine Menge Vertrauen, wenn du für jemanden Fremden einloggen möchtest



Nein muss man nicht, man muss das Spiel das aktiviert werden soll an einen steam acc verknüpfen, das muss aber nicht sein eigener steam acc sein. Vertrauen müsste man nur darauf das der "fremde" das pw vom reward acc nicht ändert um sich auch die anderen Spiele zu Krallen ^^


----------



## Zwiebo (8. März 2019)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Nein muss man nicht, man muss das Spiel das aktiviert werden soll an einen steam acc verknüpfen, das muss aber nicht sein eigener steam acc sein. Vertrauen müsste man nur darauf das der "fremde" das pw vom reward acc nicht ändert um sich auch die anderen Spiele zu Krallen ^^



Das macht es nicht besser und beschreibt eigentlich nur die Situation für den Verkäufer. Bei Freunden und Familie ist das was anderes. Aber in diesem Fall müsste entweder der Verkäufer darauf vertrauen, das der Käufer nicht mit allen Spielen durchbrennt, oder der Käufer müsste dem Verkäufer seine Steam Daten geben. Ist zwar Theoretisch auch nicht so schlimm, weil man einfach das PW danach ändern könnte, hat aber trotzdem einen bitteren Beigeschmack. Was man machen könnte, wäre den kompletten amdrewards Account zu verkaufen und sich bei der nächsten Prämie einfach einen neuen machen.


----------



## Gurdi (8. März 2019)

Die Nitro 64 für 389 Euro.
Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de

Wenn man überlegt das die Plastikbomber der 1660ti 310-350 Euro kosten aktuell(Topmodelle)


----------



## AudiA4Fan (8. März 2019)

Habe einen 2ten Account, also sollte das kein Problem sein.

Generell sollte man(n) auch nicht immer vom schlimmsten Ausgehen 


Danke aber für euren Hinweis.


----------



## Dudelll (8. März 2019)

Zwiebo schrieb:


> Das macht es nicht besser und beschreibt eigentlich nur die Situation für den Verkäufer. Bei Freunden und Familie ist das was anderes. Aber in diesem Fall müsste entweder der Verkäufer darauf vertrauen, das der Käufer nicht mit allen Spielen durchbrennt, oder der Käufer müsste dem Verkäufer seine Steam Daten geben. Ist zwar Theoretisch auch nicht so schlimm, weil man einfach das PW danach ändern könnte, hat aber trotzdem einen bitteren Beigeschmack. Was man machen könnte, wäre den kompletten amdrewards Account zu verkaufen und sich bei der nächsten Prämie einfach einen neuen machen.



Nein du kannst nur den AMD Reward Account verlieren, und daher auch maximal die drei Spiele. Du verknüpfst den Steam ACC einmal mit der Reward Seite, das Ganze dauert aber nur solange bis das Spiel deinem Steam Acc hinzugefügt wurde. Der Verkäufer gibt also dem Käufer einfach den Reward Acc., der Käufer aktiviert das selber auf seinem Steam Acc. und gibt den Reward Acc. an den Verkäufer zurück ^^

Danach kannst du nicht einfach über die Reward Seite den kompletten Steam Acc. kapern, das ist keine permanente Verbindung bei der die Reward Seite dein Steam PW als Klartext hinterlegen würde.

Von daher geht nur der "Verkäufer" das Risiko ein 3 gratis Spiele zu verlieren. 

Ich bin ja durchaus deiner Meinung das man bei sowas ne Portion Vertrauen braucht, aber den gesamten Steam Acc. riskieren muss weder der Käufer noch der Verkäufer


----------



## Gurdi (8. März 2019)

Devilmay Cry 5 ist zu haben jetzt.


----------



## AudiA4Fan (8. März 2019)

Habe den Key auch erhalten 

Das ging fix


----------



## Bruchhofer (8. März 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Brems halt die FPS ein, dann wird die Karte nicht so heiß und es ruckelt weniger???



Danke für deine Nettigkeit, lag wohl am fortgeschrittenen Tag.
Hab ich probiert, bringt nur nix. 

Ich hab die Karte nun auch mal undervoltet, einiges rumprobiert, das Powertarget angehoben, meinen Airflow im Gehäuse verbessert, die Lüftersteuerung angepasst und und und… Die Temps sind deutlich gesunken, die Karte ist nun auch deutlich leiser. Maxmimal 55 Grad erreicht die Karte in PUBG, bei dann immernoch über 100 FPS. Soweit so gut, die spontanen Taktabfälle, sowie die damit einhergehenden Ruckler sind immer noch vorhanden. Auch den HBM-Takt hab ich angehoben (liegt jetzt bei 950MHz), bringt auch nix. Grad wenn ich in Gebäude jumpe, per TAB mein Inventar öffne oder wie bereits erwähnt das Spiel mute, kommt es zu Taktabfall der sich in Rucklern äußert.
Wie gesagt: das Ganze hatte ich mit meiner RX480 nicht, die war aber bedeutend heißer. 

Die dynamische Taktanpassung hab ich auch geändert auf manuell und die Frequenz aber bei 0% gelassen (alles im WATTMANN).  Leistungsgrenze ist bei 50%.  Die Karte hält prinzipiell den Takt auch ganz brav, bis auf die Ruckler, da fällt er ab. 

Mir stellt sich die Frage, ob Vega generell Probleme mit PUBG hat bzw. umgekehrt? Liegt es eventuell am Adrenalintreiber?


----------



## wuchzael (8. März 2019)

Klingt für mich nach CPU Limit. Kann es sein, dass diese Ruckler besonders auf der Map Vikendi auftreten und evtl. bei Erangel, wenn man sehr weit gucken kann?

Grüße!


----------



## Bruchhofer (8. März 2019)

Müsste ich mal ausprobieren, habe ich vorher nie drauf geachtet, wo sie am meisten auftreten. Meine Tests hab ich die letzten Male alle auf Sanhok gemacht. 
Meinst du wirklich dass der R5 1600 im Limit läuft? Könnte ich doch theoretisch verhindern indem ich die Settings entsprechend anhebe, sodass die Vega im absoluten Limit läuft und der Prozi weniger zutun hat? Oder hab ich da nen Denkfehler drin ?


----------



## wuchzael (8. März 2019)

Mit höheren Setting lastest du zwar die Grafikkarte höher aus, aber in besagten Situationen werden die Frames dann trotzdem nicht mehr, wenn die CPU nicht mehr liefern kann.

Ich habe einen 1700X auf 4GHz laufen und relativ zügigen Speicher (3200MHz CL14), trotzdem renne ich in vielen Spielen ins CPU Limit. Auch in PUBG, wobei dort die Performance sowieso ziemlich schwankt. Mal bist du im CPU Limit (zum Beispiel beim Start der Runde, wenn 100 Leute direkt vor dir stehen), mal bist du in GPU Limit, wenn du in WQHD von einem Berg runter die komplette Map einsehen kannst.

Ich würde dir empfehlen die CPU etwas zu tweaken (kostenlose Performance) und die Settings so anzupassen, dass du zu jedem Zeitpunkt gute FPS hast, ohne beim Zocken Augenkrebs zu bekommen 

Grüße!


----------



## Bruchhofer (8. März 2019)

Okay, das klingt schlüssig. 

Mein 1600 läuft auf 3,8 GHz, mein RAM liegt bei 3000MHz CL15. Die Komponenten haben sich auch nicht geändert. Mit der alten Graka kam es ja nie zu den Rucklern, hätte es aber müssen, wenn ein CPU-Limit vorliegen würde oder? 

Höher takten möchte ich den 1600 eigentlich nicht, der läuft auf den 3,8GHz wirklich sehr sauber und kühl. Im Sommer kommt dann sowieso ein brandneuer Ryzen rein 

Trotzdem werde ich mich jetzt auch an der CPU orientieren, ehrlich gesagt hatte ich die in meinen Beobachtungen komplett außen vor gelassen. Ich schaue mir mal die Auslastung über den Afterburner ingame an, eventuell sehe ich bei der CPU ja kurzzeitig starke Einbrüche. Dann liegts wohl eher an ihr, als an der GPU.
Wenn da nix bei rumkommt, bau ich die Vega mal aus, die alte nochmal ein, und schaue wie es bei der läuft. Sollte da alles smooth sein, trotz niedrigerer FPS, kann ich mir sicher sein, dass was mit der Vega nicht stimmt. Danach mal weiter schauen.


----------



## RX480 (8. März 2019)

Schau Dir bitte im Spiel mal den HBM-Takt an:
Strg+Shift+O
MCLK = HBM-Takt

Falls der Takt einbricht :
Setz mal den HBM-P3 als Minimalstatus.

Im Notfall kannst Du für grottige Games auch mal ein extra Setting machen mit HBM-P3 = GPU-P3 und sogar 
Beide auf Minimalstatus setzen.
(ältere Games hängen gerne mal in niedrigen States fest)

Nach dem Spielen wieder bei GPU und HBM den Zuistand 0 als Minimalstatus setzen.


----------



## Downsampler (8. März 2019)

Bruchhofer schrieb:


> Okay, das klingt schlüssig.
> 
> Mein 1600 läuft auf 3,8 GHz, mein RAM liegt bei 3000MHz CL15. Die Komponenten haben sich auch nicht geändert. Mit der alten Graka kam es ja nie zu den Rucklern, hätte es aber müssen, wenn ein CPU-Limit vorliegen würde oder?
> 
> ...



Wenn du stabileren Takt willst, kannst du auch im Wattman auf die Schrift wo "Zustand X" steht draufklicken, dann geht ein Menü auf, da kannst du dann "Als Minimalzustand festlegen" wählen. Wenn du P4 oder P5 als Minimalzustand einstellst, dann hopst der GPU Takt nicht so sehr rum. Bei mir erzeugt das jedoch in PBUG keine Probleme.

Wenn das auch nicht klappt, dann kann es eigentlich nur noch an Windows 10 liegen. Die Strategen von M$ versauen den Leuten mit kaputten Updates ja auch mal gerne den Tag.

In den letzten 14 Tagen waren ziemlich viele Leute hier im Grafikkartenforum, auch welche mit neuen Accounts, die über Probleme geklagt haben.


----------



## Fiede11 (9. März 2019)

Hab nun eine ganze Weile schon eine Powercolor 56 Red Devil bei mir im System am laufen und dank der guten Anleitungen hier auch noch einiges rausgeholt. THX an alle die sich die Mühe gemacht haben, das alles zu verifizieren und auch so ausführlich zu dokumentieren (Gurdi).
Nun aber zu meinem Anliegen. Hab mal nach einem Wasserkühleer für meine GraKa geschaut und konnte nur einen als wirklich zutreffend einorden. Nämlich diesen Alphacool NexXxos GPX-AMD RX Vega M07 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | -- NEUE PRODUKTE -- | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company
Kann das sein, das es nur einen gibt oder sind auch andere noch kompatibel?

MfG Fiede


----------



## Gurdi (9. März 2019)

Im Grunde ist die Devil eine Referenz, aber das Board ist etwas anders Designed. das es überhaupt dafür Wasserkühler gibt wundert mich.


----------



## RX480 (9. März 2019)

Es wird wohl nur den Einen geben. Devil im Luxx hat seine 64@h2o.

btw.
Die RX64nitro ist immer noch für 389,-€ zu haben und
die RX56dragon für 319,-€. (Beide incl. 3x Games)


----------



## Bruchhofer (9. März 2019)

@RX480 & Downsampler: 

Ich hab jetzt alles ausprobiert: der HBM-Takt bleibt stabil, da gibt es keine Einbrüche. Das mit dem Minimalzustand hab ich auch ausprobiert, hat aber leider nichts genutzt. Also mal die Grafikkarte nochmal mit der alten getauscht: siehe da; die Probleme waren weiter da....  der Fehler liegt also scheinbar wirklich nicht an der Grafikkarte... Vielleicht liegts am letzten Windowsupdate, oder am letzten Patch für PUBG. Ich weiß es nicht. Die CPU ist meines Erachtens nicht auffällig, bricht also nicht irgendwie ein in Ihrer Leistung, soweit ich das mit dem Afterburner beurteilen kann. 
Naja damit geht die Fehlersuche weiter... 

Ich danke Euch beiden trotzdem, wieder etwas über Vega und Wattmann gelernt


----------



## RX480 (9. März 2019)

Dann kannste halt nur die CPU-Last über Gesichtsfeld+Sichtweite und Objekte reduzieren.

Das W10 build 1809 dort KB4482887 trifft eigentlich nur Intel wg. Spectre.
Falls Ryzen auch net mehr so gut Pagen kann, wäre Das neu.


----------



## Fiede11 (9. März 2019)

Ok, danke. Dann schaue ich mal ob ich die unter Wasser setze. Bin ja zufrieden mit der Devil, ist auch nicht laut, aber wenn man schon die Möglichkeit hat, why not. 
Hab ja auch noch die Möglichkeit zu flashen. Mal schauen was derBasteltrieb so sagt.

Gruß Fiede


----------



## RX480 (9. März 2019)

Hast Du denn Samsung-HBM ?

Hynix ist bisher noch net mit dem großen 64Devil-Bios versucht worden.
Falls Du soetwas machen möchtest. frag unbedingt Devil im Luxx welches Bios Er zuletzt drauf gemacht hat. 
[Sammelthread] AMD RX VEGA Sammelthread + FAQ - Seite 390
Sein HBM war vorher auch zickig!

Und ein Erfahrungsbericht von Dir im Vega-UV-Thread wäre auch net schlecht.
Dort gabs ja Letztens ne Pulse mit Hynix@64nitro Bios.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...king-undervolting-thread-347.html#post9760863

Gurdie sammelt dann die interessanten Mods in seinem RX56giga-Thread.
Make my Gigabyte Vega great again!


----------



## Fiede11 (10. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Hast Du denn Samsung-HBM ?


Ja ich hab Samsung-HBM, der läuft momentan mit 950 MHz und P7 auf 1642 bei 1030mv.
Läuft damit alles stabil und zu mehr hatte ich bisher keine Zeit.

Die beiden Threads kenn ich und lese eifrig mit

Gruß Fiede


----------



## LevArris1 (10. März 2019)

Hallo, ich habe heftige Probleme mit der Sapphire Pulse Vega 56.
Mittlerweile habe ich sie in dem PC, wofür ich sie gekauft hatte.
Auch hier habe ich wieder dieses Problem, das Monitor schwarz wird, Bild wieder da, Monitor schwarz, Bild wieder da.
Sehr sehr nervig. Und ich weiß nicht, wie ich das weg bekomme.
Ich hatte das an einem 24"er, als die Karte noch in meinem neuen PC saß.
Und habe es nun auf dem zweiten Monitor 22"er am zweiten PC.
Hauptmonitor 40"er Sharp  ist per HDMI angeschlossen. Also HDMI Out an AV Receiver.
Der 22"er ist mit einem Adapter-Kabel "Displayport -> DVI" angeschlossen.

Aber selbst wenn ich den 22"er abziehe habe ich dennoch Probleme. NEUE u. schlimme Probleme !
Rechtsklick auf "Sounds" im Infobereich, u. dieses Fenster benötigt sehr lange um angezeigt zu werden. Keine Sekunden sondern Minuten.
Ein Wechsel von Wiedergabe zu Ausgabe dauert auch unfassbar lange.
Öffne ich den Geräte-Manager ebenso. Unfassbar träge, wenn ich ihn aufrufe. Aber surfen u. Videos schauen geht.

Deinstalliere ich den Treiber, u. entferne alle Reste mit dem DDU Tool, dann gibt es diese Probleme überhaupt nicht. 
Das ist dann so flott, wie ich das gewohnt bin. Dieser PC hatte bis zum Grafikkartentausch auch überhaupt keine Probleme.

Ich bin gespannt, ob Ihr mir helfen könnt.
Denn ich glaube, die Karte muß ich reklamieren.

Ich hatte schon mal AMD-Karten. 6950 u. 7950. Die liefen einwandfrei.


----------



## RX480 (10. März 2019)

Du kannst ja mal Audio nur vom Board benutzen und das Audio von der AMD-Graka im Gerätemanager deaktivieren.

Trenn mal bitte den Moni richtig vom Netz.
Und mal bitte nur den Hauptmoni per DP-Kabel anschliessen. Hat der wenigstens DP 1.2 und /oder HDMi 2.0b ?
Ein gescheites Kabel muss natürlich auch sein. HDMi 1.4 dürfte Probleme machen.

Hast Du ne NV und ne AMD-Graka gleichzeitig im PC  oder nimmst Du nach DDU die iGPU?


----------



## LevArris1 (10. März 2019)

Der Hauptmonitor ist ein Fernseher, der nur HDMI hat.  Nutze ich seid vielen Jahren für PC. Am Zweit-PC
Es war schon alles komplett vom Netz


----------



## RX480 (10. März 2019)

Dann hat der ältere TV garantiert nur HDMi 1.4. 
Auflösung 1080p dürfte aber eigentlich keine Probleme machen.
Hast Du VSR deaktiviert? Besser nur inGame-Skalierung oder AA verwenden.

btw.
Bei meinem billigen alten 4kHDR-TV von Thomson ist merkwürdigerweise auch in der Werkseinstellung
der HDMi auf Kompatibilitätsmodus = 1.4. Muss auch erst auf 2.0b umgestellt werden.


----------



## LevArris1 (10. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> ...
> Hast Du ne NV und ne AMD-Graka gleichzeitig im PC  oder nimmst Du nach DDU die iGPU?


War die Frage ernst gemeint ?  Sowas geht doch gar nicht.

Ich habe nur die Vega 56 im PC. Ist ja wohl klar. Und wenn ich deinstalliert habe, dann bin ich auf dem Desktop weiterhin. 
Da stöpsel ich auch nichts um.  Und dann säubere ich den Treiber mit DDU-Tool

Momentan nervt mich die extreme Verlangsamung von Windows-Komponenten wie "Sound" oder "Geräte-Manager"
Und ohne installiertem Adrenalin Treiber flutscht das wie gewohnt. Mit installiertem AMD-Treiber ist das unerträglich. 
Der Rechner lief mit meiner 1080 TI noch einwandfrei. Die ist nun im neuen PC.
Ach hätte ich doch bloß im grünen Lager wieder bestellt.

Hui, ich stelle nun noch fest, das Videos nicht Lippen-Synchron sind. Zeit für´s Bett.


----------



## RX480 (10. März 2019)

Doch geht bei gaussmath. Der hatte ne Ti und ne R7 gleichzeitig drin.

Könnte mir nur noch Vorstellen, das DDU net die Soundeinträge der Ti aus der Registry bügelt.

Mal Schauen vllt. hat Morgen Einer Zeit, Der auch schon Sowas hatte.

edit:
Evtl. zeigt Dir schon ein Registry Cleaner die Probleme an.
Reimage Repair
oder registry repair*** Best Registry Cleaners for Windows 10 to use in 2019[/url]

Falls Es das W10 zerschiesst ist auch net schlecht, ne saubere Neuinstallation ist soundso am Besten.
Hast Du überhaupt das aktuelle W10 build 1809 drauf?
1803 macht Probleme mit Adrebalin 2019.

Im R7-Thread wird auch gerade über "DHCP-Kopierschutz deaktivieren" gesprochen, net das Der Dir Probs macht.
(unter Anzeige - Technische Daten)


----------



## Gurdi (10. März 2019)

Bei Gauss laufen auch brennende Karten weiter


----------



## Rolk (10. März 2019)

Moin,

ich muss mal etwas Polaris-OT machen. Kennt jemand einen Test wo einer RX570 ein sparsames Wattmanprofil verpasst wurde und der Stromverbrauch professionell gemessen wurde? Ich würde gerne wissen wie tief man real kommt, wenn man einer RX570 z.B 1200 oder 1250 oder 1300 MHz Takt bei max. undervolting verpasst.


----------



## drstoecker (10. März 2019)

LevArris1 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe heftige Probleme mit der Sapphire Pulse Vega 56.
> Mittlerweile habe ich sie in dem PC, wofür ich sie gekauft hatte.
> Auch hier habe ich wieder dieses Problem, das Monitor schwarz wird, Bild wieder da, Monitor schwarz, Bild wieder da.
> Sehr sehr nervig. Und ich weiß nicht, wie ich das weg bekomme.
> ...


Schließ mal einen normalen pc Monitor direkt an und teste das!


----------



## Gurdi (10. März 2019)

Rolk schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich muss mal etwas Polaris-OT machen. Kennt jemand einen Test wo einer RX570 ein sparsames Wattmanprofil verpasst wurde und der Stromverbrauch professionell gemessen wurde? Ich würde gerne wissen wie tief man real kommt, wenn man einer RX570 z.B 1200 oder 1250 oder 1300 MHz Takt bei max. undervolting verpasst.



Wenn du dich etwas geduldest, dann kann ich dir da bald Ergebnisse zu liefern.


----------



## 100101010 (10. März 2019)

Hallo habe gerade eine Pulse Vega 56  hier, wollte ich mal testen. Mit meinen Settings habe ich in games 1500-1520mhz mit 925mv und 950 mhz auf den HBM speicher. Ich frage mich warum die Vega so wenig verbaucht in Assassisn Creed Odyssey in UHD wurde der Screenshot aufgenommen obwohl das Game auf Nvidia eindeutig besser läuft in relation, normalerweise habe ich um die 150 watt Asic jedoch nicht hier obwohl 99% auslastung.

Edit: Warum hat das bild so ne komische auflösung? Ist doch in UHD aufgenommen worden?!


----------



## RX480 (10. März 2019)

Dann hast Du wahrscheinlich sehr günstige Gamesettings, so das kein Bottleneck bei der Graka entsteht.
Vom Prinzip her ist ne gut UV-Vega auch sehr sparsam.

Du könntest bitte mal für die anderen User zur Info Deine Gamesettings posten.


----------



## 100101010 (10. März 2019)

Gerne. Aber sparsam Ja gegenüber Stock settings ein wenig sparsamer aber glatt gute 10%- 15% schneller, sparsam gegnüber Konkurrenz NEIN. Settings spielen keine rolle in diesem game verbraucht immer das also fast 200 Watt realverbrauch in Odyssey.


Noch tipps was ich ändern könnte?


----------



## Downsampler (10. März 2019)

Um die Karte sparsamer zu bekommen, die Leistungsgrenze auf 0, für noch mehr Einsparungen auf -20% setzen. Chill einschalten, FRTC einschalten, wenn vorhanden Freesync einschalten.

Wenn man die Karte so konfiguriert, daß man hohe Taktraten dauerhaft halten will, verbraucht die Karte mehr Strom.


----------



## 100101010 (10. März 2019)

Ehm nein ob 0 oder 50% macht mit 925mv absolut 0 unterschied und minus 20% sind wir bei 1200-1300mhz. Für 20 watt.


----------



## Downsampler (10. März 2019)

Wieviele FPS büßt du dabei ein?  

Was noch wichtiger ist, ruckelt das Spiel, wenn du die ganzen Mechanismen einschaltest? Wenn nicht, wen jucken dann die FPS?

Zum beobachten nimmst du besser das Radeon Overlay.


----------



## 100101010 (10. März 2019)

100mhz sind in 4k 2 fps. Welche mechanismen? Läuft alles aalglatt.  frametimes sind super.


----------



## Downsampler (10. März 2019)

Dann kannst du dir doch die 20 Watt schonmal einsparen. 

20 Watt sind zwei Energiesparlampen oder eine 3,5" Festplatte unter Last.

Mit "Mechanismen" meine ich FRTC, Chill und Leistungsgrenzenregler im Radeontreiber.


----------



## 100101010 (10. März 2019)

Framelimiter habe ich mit riva tuner auf 61 da nur 60hz schirm. 20 watt sind aber 4fps was wiederrum bei 45 average fps in odyssey 10% leistung sind in 4k. Das sind mehr fps als wenn ich von sehr hoch auf medium gehe ist in uhd einfach so.

EDIT: gerade probiert mit minus 20 ändert sich gar nichts.....bin gerade echt baff odyssey ist komisch


----------



## Downsampler (10. März 2019)

Mach dir doch deine Gamesettings selbst.

Ich habe noch mit meiner alten Radeon 5870 festgestellt, daß man enorm viel Leistung gewinnt, wenn man Unschärfeeffekte in Spielen abschaltet, also Motion Blur, Depth of Field und so weiter. Texturen immer auf die höchste Stufe stellen, Ambient Occlusion wie z. B. SSAO oder HBAO immer einschalten und auf die höchste Stufe, Sichweite und Objektdetails auf die höchste Stufe. Ingame Anti Aliasing immer abschalten, wenn nötig dann ReShade installieren mit Colorfulnes, LumaSharpen, SMAA, Vibrance. Das verbessert zusätzlich die Texturendarstellung und kostet kaum Leistung und funktioniert in so gut wie jedem Spiel.

Ich habe auch gelesen, daß der Afterburner die FPS verringert in Spielen und Benchmarks.


----------



## 100101010 (10. März 2019)

Habe ich doch das war nur ein beispiel ich weis wie ich was einstellen muss zocke mit ner vega in 4k sagt ja alles oder.. son quatsch das bewegt sich bei vielleicht ein zehntel von 1 fps


----------



## Rolk (10. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wenn du dich etwas geduldest, dann kann ich dir da bald Ergebnisse zu liefern.



Hat keine Eile. Im Netz finde ich nur nichts brauchbares, abgesehen von Igors Test zur RX590 und daraus etwas abzuleiten ist mir zu schwammig.


----------



## RX480 (10. März 2019)

100101010 schrieb:


> Settings spielen keine rolle in diesem game



Ich meinte Deine Einstellungen im Spiel für die Grafik-Optionen.
Kannst Du Die bitte auch noch posten ?

btw.
Falls Du Langeweile hast kannst Du auch mal mein Setting probieren: Läuft u.U. net bei Jedem, daher auch noch meine "schlechtere" Graka als Bsp.2
(ist ganz auf sparsam trotz PT+50)
Da kann ich gut bei älteren Games HBM-P3 und GPU-P3 als Minimalstatus nehmen.


----------



## 100101010 (10. März 2019)

Da wird sich nichts ändern wenn ich deine settings nehmen nur weniger mhz. Unter 950mv bleibt es gleich egal was ich eingebe. Mehr kann man eh nicht rausholen klar 1650mhz gehen auch da bin ich aber bei 300 watt . Warum brauchst du meine ingame optionen für ein spiel?


----------



## RX480 (10. März 2019)

100101010 schrieb:


> Da wird sich nichts ändern wenn ich deine settings nehmen nur weniger mhz. Unter 950mv bleibt es gleich egal was ich eingebe. Mehr kann man eh nicht rausholen klar 1650mhz gehen auch da bin ich aber bei 300 watt . Warum brauchst du meine ingame optionen für ein spiel?



Ich staune wie wenig W Du verbrauchst. Das kann eigentlich nur mit den Gamesettings zusammenhängen.
Gurdi hatte immer mehr W , allerdings auch eher max.Settings.

btw.
Es ging mir net um mehr Mhz sondern evtl. etwas kühler/leiser in Games, wo Du net so einen hohen Takt brauchst.


----------



## 100101010 (10. März 2019)

MHZ sind immer 1500 rum egal welche settings solange 99% anliegen liegt das an. im 3 d center forum meinens der chip wäre gut. da nicht jede karte 1500mhz macht mit 925mv anscheinend. Kein plan wer das ist.


----------



## RX480 (10. März 2019)

Es ist einfach so:

1. Durch HBM-P3 > GPU-P7 sind wahrscheinlich die Settings net maßgebend sondern nur die HBM-P3-Spannung.
2. Was ist denn nun mit den Gamesettings ?


----------



## LevArris1 (10. März 2019)

LevArris1 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe heftige Probleme mit der Sapphire Pulse Vega 56.
> Mittlerweile habe ich sie in dem PC, wofür ich sie gekauft hatte.
> Auch hier habe ich wieder dieses Problem, das Monitor schwarz wird, Bild wieder da, Monitor schwarz, Bild wieder da.
> Sehr sehr nervig. Und ich weiß nicht, wie ich das weg bekomme.
> ...




Mein Windows war nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand. Habe ich nicht gewußt. 
Hatte noch Build 1803. Bis ich es endlich updaten konnte, das hatte sehr lange gedauert. Denn von Windows aus konnte ich kein Update machen.
Da waren Fehler angezeigt. Hab dann im Internet diese Seite hier gefunden:
Windows 10 herunterladen
Dann endlich hatte ich dieses Problem nicht mehr, das Gerätemanager u. Sounds unfassbar träge waren. 
Also das Update hatte das Problem korrigiert.
Ein Freund meinte, versuche es doch jetzt noch mal mit dem Kabel: DP -> HDMI.  Gesagt getan. Das gleiche Problem wie zuvor geschildert.
Und zack hatte ich dannach die gleichen Windows-Probleme wie vorher.
Also dieses Kabel verursachte dann wohl diese Windows Probleme. Und ein Bild hatte ich damit auch nicht.
Bei Amazon waren die Rezensionen überaus positiv. Tja.

So, und nun habe ich dann noch stundenlang versucht, mein Windows in Ordnung zu bringen. Leider ohne Erfolg.
Dann dachte ich, vielleicht liegt das an der Vega 56 - Karte. Dachte, dann ist die vielleicht doch schuld.
Habe sie ausgebaut, u. gegen eine alte GTX 970 getauscht.
Nach diversen Neu u. Kaltstarts habe ich diese Windows-Probleme immer noch.

Aber mit der GTX 970 habe ich keine Black Screen auf dem 22"er. Also kein Bild mal eben schwarz u. dann wieder da. Bei jedem Neustart hatte ich das ja mehrfach bei der Vega 56 Karte (Sapphire Nitro)  Die geht nun trotzdem zurück !
Aber Windows, ich weiß nicht, wie ich das wiederhergestellt bekomme. Wiederherstellungspunkte habe ich keine.
Die hatte ich zwar gesetzt vor über einer Woche. Aber das Windows Update hat diese bereinigt.


----------



## RX480 (10. März 2019)

Wird wohl eher in der Registry oder beim Kopierschutz ein Fehler sein, wie bereits gepostet:
AMD RX VEGA Laberthread


----------



## LevArris1 (10. März 2019)

Dieses ReImage, das braucht ja Stunden bis es duch ist. Weiß nicht, ob das die Lösung ist
Edit: Wieder runter geschmissen. 

Gibt es denn von Windows kein Repair - Programm ?


----------



## RX480 (10. März 2019)

Normalerweise hast Du doch vor dem Einstecken der Pulse nen Wiederherstellungspunkt von der 1809-Installation.
Dann mach hinterher halt keine Experimente mit Kabeln, wenn es schonmal gefunzt hat.

Hattest Du mit HDMi-Kabel mal nach dem Kopierschutz in der Anzeige -techn. Daten geschaut?


----------



## drstoecker (10. März 2019)

LevArris1 schrieb:


> Mein Windows war nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand. Habe ich nicht gewußt.
> Hatte noch Build 1803. Bis ich es endlich updaten konnte, das hatte sehr lange gedauert. Denn von Windows aus konnte ich kein Update machen.
> Da waren Fehler angezeigt. Hab dann im Internet diese Seite hier gefunden:
> Windows*10 herunterladen
> ...


Welches Netzteil nutzt du?


----------



## LevArris1 (10. März 2019)

Enermax Revolution 630 Watt

Ich hab ja nun eine GTX 970 drin.  Nach Kopierschutz habe ich nicht geschaut. Wo sollte ich ?
Das Kabel, was zwei mal Windows Probleme gemacht hat, ist nicht mehr dran.
Ich werde wohl Windows neu installieren müssen. Übel, da kommen 20 Stunden Installationsaufwand auf mich zu, bei all dem was ich drauf habe.

Ich hatte Wiederherstellungspunkte. Alle weg durch das Windows Update. 
Und Wiederherstellung war danach auch nicht mehr aktiv.


----------



## RX480 (10. März 2019)

Bei AMD-Grakas:
HDCP-Kopierschutz in Anzeige-TechnischeDaten

btw.
Kann natürlich bei Intel sein das gar net die Graka die Systemsteuerung ausbremst sondern das AntiSpectre -KB:
Windows 10: Update mindert Leistung und verzoegert Mauseingabe - ComputerBase


----------



## LevArris1 (10. März 2019)

Ich hatte das Problem ja auch mit 1803. Nun habe ich 1809. Und Probleme mit der Maus habe ich nicht.
Nur das ausführen von Geräte-Manger, Sounds, ... funktioniert zum kotzen.

Ja, ich würde sagen, ich gebe mich geschlagen. Werde mein 4 Jahre altes gewachsenes System platt machen nächstes WE.
Und vielleicht bestelle ich vorher noch eine frische SSD.  Denn von 128 GB waren am Ende noch 29 über.
256 GB SSD für40 € nur für Windows. 

Bei Mindfactory hatte ich die Vega 56 reklamieren wollen. Ich kann sie sogar morgen schon zur Post bringen.
Konnte mir sofort Retourezettel die vorfrankiert sind ausdrucken. Und habe Geld zurück gewählt.
Werde mir dann eine neue Grafikkarte von nVidia kaufen. Welche weiß ich noch nicht. Auf jedem Fall soll sie 2 x HDMI haben,
so das ich per HDMI eine Rift u. AV-Receiver/Fernseher anschließen kann ohne so ein Adapterkabel, was mir das System zerschossen hat.


----------



## LevArris1 (11. März 2019)

Oh ein Lichtblick. Ich habe für dieses Asus Mainboard Maximus Hero XII alle möglichen Treiber usw. neu runter geladen (meine alten Dateien waren noch für Windows 7) und habe den Chipsatz-Treiber neu installiert, u. neu gestartet. Und nun ein Lichtblick: Sounds u. Geräte-Manager sind sofort ansprechbar.
Ich hoffe das war es nun. 
Blöd, das ich nicht früher darauf gekommen bin.
Dachte mir, lad schon mal die ganzen Tools u. Treiber runter zur Neuinstallation. Aber dachte mir, versuch doch mal den Chipsatz Treiber neu zu installieren. Vielleicht ist das Problem gelöst. Habe Angst zu sagen das es gelöst ist  

So, Feierabend in 5 Stunden klingelt der Wecker.  Danke für die Unterstützung.

Das die Vega 56 morgen in die Post geht, ist dennoch in Ordnung. Denn dieses Bildschirm schwarz, Bild wieder da - mehrfach - Nervte extremst.
Und hatte dafür keine Lösung.
Aber eine andere Karte mit 2 x HDMI wäre mir nun lieber nach diesem Adapterkabel-Debakel.
Übrigens: Hier ging es die ganze Zeit um meinen zweiten PC. Nicht um den neuen in der Signatur.
Den zweiten PC nutze ich für Sim-Racing.


----------



## RX480 (11. März 2019)

Macht Nichts, Danke für die Info und viel Glück mit der neuen Graka.

Zumindestens haben Wir mal über HDMi und Kopierschutz nachgedacht, falls der nächste TV Probs macht.


----------



## drstoecker (11. März 2019)

LevArris1 schrieb:


> Enermax Revolution 630 Watt
> 
> Ich hab ja nun eine GTX 970 drin.  Nach Kopierschutz habe ich nicht geschaut. Wo sollte ich ?
> Das Kabel, was zwei mal Windows Probleme gemacht hat, ist nicht mehr dran.
> ...


Ein cleaninstall nach 4jahren wird sich auch lohnen, denke mit den 20stunden war auch etwas hochgehriffen. Downloads laufen nebenbei und bei ner fixen Leitung dauert es auch nicht so lange. Auch musst du nicht mehr alles installieren was sich über die ganze Zeit an Müll angesammelt hat.
achso eine Frage noch, hattest du die gpu über 2 pci-e kabelstränge angeschlossen?


----------



## 100101010 (11. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Es ist einfach so:
> 
> 1. Durch HBM-P3 > GPU-P7 sind wahrscheinlich die Settings net maßgebend sondern nur die HBM-P3-Spannung.
> 2. Was ist denn nun mit den Gamesettings ?



Mit HBM kann ich nicht weit runter da sonst der takt auf 700 fällt. Mach Ultra und tust Nebel auf Niedrig, Wolken auf Hoch, Tiefenschärfe AUS,Umgebungsverdeckung Hoch, Schatten HOCH, Clutter HOCH, LOD Sehr Hoch also das 2 t höchsten extrem frisst zu viel Leistung bei mir. sonst alles auf max. AA Medium. AA sieht irgendwie auf jeder stufe gleich aus bei mir also nahm ich den mittelweg den ohne flimmert es sehr auch in UHD.


----------



## Escoball (11. März 2019)

Hey Leute, 

Wollte gestern den neuen Graka Treiber installieren(vega64 Rog Strix) der Treiber lässt sich nur teilweise installieren (Fehler 1603, Treiber wurde teilweise installiert) mit dem vorigen Treiber geht alles problemlos !

Bei euch auch so?


----------



## WhoRainZone (11. März 2019)

Das Problem hatte ich bei meinem Laptop mit Ryzen APU/RX560X, als die Treiber dafür nicht offiziell zugelassen waren...
Aber bei Desktopkarten ist mir das noch nie passiert


----------



## shadie (11. März 2019)

:O Gibt die VEGA 64 mit dem schlechten MSI Kühler aktuell für 325 € :O :O

Glaube die werde ich mir jetzt noch gönnen zum Ryzen 1700.


----------



## Gurdi (11. März 2019)

shadie schrieb:


> :O Gibt die VEGA 64 mit dem schlechten MSI Kühler aktuell für 325 € :O :O
> 
> Glaube die werde ich mir jetzt noch gönnen zum Ryzen 1700.



Bei welchem Anbieter?


----------



## Escoball (11. März 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte ich bei meinem Laptop mit Ryzen APU/RX560X, als die Treiber dafür nicht offiziell zugelassen waren...
> Aber bei Desktopkarten ist mir das noch nie passiert



Auf der AMD Seite steht in klammern (optional) hinter der Treiber version...denke liegt vlt daran ?!?!


----------



## WhoRainZone (11. März 2019)

Escoball schrieb:


> Auf der AMD Seite steht in klammern (optional) hinter der Treiber version...denke liegt vlt daran ?!?!


Ist das in dem Fall der Beta-Treiber?
Vll findest du jemanden mit der Strix 64er, der das testen kann, obs auch auftritt.


----------



## Escoball (11. März 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ist das in dem Fall der Beta-Treiber?
> Vll findest du jemanden mit der Strix 64er, der das testen kann, obs auch auftritt.



Geh ich mal von aus ...vlt meldet sich ja einer hier der das selbe Problem hat &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## SnaxeX (11. März 2019)

Funktioniert bei euch die Lüfterkurve eigentlich? Selbst wenn meine Grafikkarte nur 29 Grad hat, dreht er einfach auf 1900rpm hoch manchmal und muss dann den Treiber wieder erneut bestätigen bzw. Die eingetragenen Werte bestätigen. 

Nervt irgendwie, dass er mir das nicht entspannt übernimmt immer zwischen den Spielen - dafür funktionieren anscheinend die Spannungswerte besser, irgendwie habe ich etwas mehr Takt bei leicht weniger Verbrauch.


----------



## shadie (11. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Bei welchem Anbieter?



8GB MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 AIR BOOST OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon RX VEGA | Mindfactory.de


----------



## RawMangoJuli (11. März 2019)

shadie schrieb:


> :O Gibt die VEGA 64 mit dem schlechten MSI Kühler aktuell für 325 € :O :O
> 
> Glaube die werde ich mir jetzt noch gönnen zum Ryzen 1700.



dann schlag schnell zu

sieht irgendwie nach nem übereifrigen Algorythmus aus ^^


----------



## 100101010 (11. März 2019)

Man abverkauf für Navi  schade das die blower bei vega wie düsenjets sind.


----------



## drstoecker (11. März 2019)

Escoball schrieb:


> Geh ich mal von aus ...vlt meldet sich ja einer hier der das selbe Problem hat 😄


Hab auch die Karte, was soll ich testen?


----------



## 100101010 (11. März 2019)

Meine vega 56 auf maximum


----------



## Escoball (11. März 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Hab auch die Karte, was soll ich testen?



Ob du auch Probleme beim installieren des neuen Treibers hast 19.3.1  (Fehler 1603 Treiber würde teilweise installiert )


----------



## RX480 (11. März 2019)

100101010 schrieb:


> Mit HBM kann ich nicht weit runter da sonst der takt auf 700 fällt.



In solchen Fällen kann man HBM-P3 (Zustand 3) als Minimalstatus setzen.(und oben Rechts übernehmen)
Nach dem Spielen  wieder Zustand 0 als Minimalstatus setzen.

btw.
Die MSi64-Blower ist sicher net schlechter als die geflashte 56-Blower von Paul36.
Mit dem Setting von Cydras und einigermaßen Airflow im Gehäuse keine schlechte Wahl.
P6+7 mit 20Mhz weniger testen und HBM ca. 1040 für den Anfang.

Prinzipiell hat ne 64 viel mehr Reserven für die Zukunft mit mehr Games @ AC+FP16 etc.


----------



## 100101010 (11. März 2019)

bin zufrieden hab nen super chip will die vega aber veräussern. brauche mehr powa auf jurz oder lang^^ schiele au 1080ti um 500 gebraucht.


----------



## RX480 (11. März 2019)

Wahrscheinlich hast Du auch keine Ahnung von HDR.
Und rennst nur noch in allen Threads rum, um sinnlose Vgl. zur Leistung in 4k anzustellen.
Ist geradezu lächerlich, Was Du im R7 -Thread erzählst und woanders gar die 2060 für 4k nehmen wollen!?


----------



## 100101010 (11. März 2019)

noch ne schneeflocke. was juckt mich hdr und was heisst hier auch. lol v7? schrott 7nm und nicht mal effizienter wie die konkurrenz^^ sinnlos ist alles was wir hier machen ........^^ ist nur ne karte für videogames. achja 2060 ist so schnell wie ne vega 56 warum soll das nicht gehen ^^ tell me was ist lächerlich im r7 thread ^^


----------



## RX480 (11. März 2019)

Wenn Du soundso wechseln möchtest, dann teil doch bitte DeineWeisheiten im Pascal-Thread mit. Da findest Du auch genug Zuhörer, die Dich feiern.


----------



## Verak (11. März 2019)

hab ihn auch schon auf ignore gepackt, geht net klar der Kollege


----------



## drstoecker (11. März 2019)

Escoball schrieb:


> Ob du auch Probleme beim installieren des neuen Treibers hast 19.3.1  (Fehler 1603 Treiber würde teilweise installiert )


Hatte den einfach über den alten aktualisiert, hatte aber in der Vergangenheit auch schonmal dein genanntes Problem. Deinstalliere den Treiber mal über win Programme/Software und installiere die aktuelle neu. Falls es nicht klappt nimm ddu!


----------



## RX480 (11. März 2019)

Wäre auch mal interessant, ob das CleanupUtility von AMD das Problem lösen kann, bevor man den Holzhammer DDU rausholt.
CU hat ja auch nen abgesicherten Modus und sollte gründlich sein bei reinen AMD-Treiberwechseln.
AMD Cleanup Utility | AMD


----------



## LevArris1 (11. März 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Ein cleaninstall nach 4jahren wird sich auch lohnen, denke mit den 20stunden war auch etwas hochgehriffen. Downloads laufen nebenbei und bei ner fixen Leitung dauert es auch nicht so lange. Auch musst du nicht mehr alles installieren was sich über die ganze Zeit an Müll angesammelt hat.
> achso eine Frage noch, hattest du die gpu über 2 pci-e kabelstränge angeschlossen?



Bei dem Netzteil ist ein Strang mit 2 x 6+2
Meine 1080 TI lief damit ja auch.

Die Spiele bräuchte ich ja gar nicht neu downloaden. 
Aber da steckt beim Neu machen schon einiges an Arbeit drin.


----------



## rumpeLson (11. März 2019)

@escoball:
Ich habe eine Strix 56 mit entsprechendem 64er Bios drauf und ich konnte den Treiber wie gewöhnlich installieren.

@RX480:
Ich finde nicht, dass ne Vega 64 über deutlich mehr Reserven verfügt, insbesondere gegenüber einer Vega 56 mit dem 64er Bios. Die Karten hängen sowieso durchaus im Bandbreitenlimit (siehe die Mehrleistung der R7) oder werden irgendwo durch das Frontend limitiert. 
Wenn dies nicht der Fall ist und die Rechenleistung der Shader voll durchschlägt, hat die 64 einen rechnerischen Vorteil von 14%, der wiederum dadurch gemindert wird, dass die Karten meist eh im Temperatur- oder Powerlimit hängen und die Vega 56 dann (theoretisch) einen etwas höheren Takt fahren kann. Klar, die Vega 64 ist die zweifellos bessere Karte, aber optimiert liegen beide doch recht eng beeinander.


----------



## LevArris1 (11. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Macht Nichts, Danke für die Info und viel Glück mit der neuen Graka.
> 
> Zumindestens haben Wir mal über HDMi und Kopierschutz nachgedacht, falls der nächste TV Probs macht.



Bei der neuen Graka bin ich mir noch unschlüssig. Sie soll ja 2 x HDMI haben. Im grünen Lager käme eine 2060 von Asus für 400 € nur in Frage.
Aber dann bin ich wieder beim RAM unglücklich. Nur 6 GB ist heute ja nicht viel. Meine 1080 TI hat 11 GB.
An dem Rechner nutze ich ja nur FullHD u. zukünftig meine alte Rift, wenn es bald eine neue gibt.
Die Rift habe ich auch mit der GTX 970 nutzen können. Und die hat ja nur 3,5 GB 

Nun sehe ich hier eine Vega 64 von Asus mit 2 x HDMI für nur 400 €:
ASUS ROG Strix Radeon RX Vega 64 OC Gaming ab €' '399 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Ich hoffe mal nicht, das dieses Bildschirm schwarz und wieder an (mehrmals) normal ist bei Vega-Karte.  Oder ?
Aber mit der müßte ich mich auch mit Undervolting beschäftigen. Möchte ich nicht so gerne. Die Karte soll einfach laufen.

---

Übrigens ist mir gestern aufgefallen, das sich die Graka-Treiber nach Deinstallation  -kein Neustart-  sich einfach wieder installiert.
Wie schaltet man sowas denn ab ?


----------



## shadie (11. März 2019)

LevArris1 schrieb:


> ---
> 
> Übrigens ist mir gestern aufgefallen, das sich die Graka-Treiber nach Deinstallation  -kein Neustart-  sich einfach wieder installiert.
> Wie schaltet man sowas denn ab ?



Damit:
Display Driver Uninstaller Download version 18.0.0.9

Danach PC runterfahren.

GPU ausbauen, neue Rein hochfahren treiber installieren.


----------



## RX480 (11. März 2019)

@rumpelson
Bei dem Angebot für 325,-€ würde ich allemal die 64 nehmen statt die 56 für 306,-€.( z.Leistungsvgl. würde ich SWBF2 oder TS empfehlen)
Was die Zukunft bringt mal schauen. Die 64 kann von mehr HBM-Takt stärker profitieren als die 56. Das HBM-OC kostet auch kaum W und 
macht keinen Unterschied bei der Kühlung der 64. Zwecks GPU-Takt: Oberhalb von 1,0V ist ne 56 auch net kühl+leise.
Dann lieber ne 64@0,95V.(avg.VDDC)

Bei Kauf einer 56 hat man vllt. ne Chance 1:3, das man Samsung erwischt und sauber flashen kann.
Hynix geht evtl. bei der Pulse auch mit dem Bios der Nitro zu flashen.(ohne Garantie)

Du kannst ja gerne mal versuchen mit der 56 in TS Test 1 auf die fps der 64 zu kommen. 
Die W wären  Interessant, wg. der Kühlung.
(sehr sparsames Bsp. von Devil aus dem Luxx mit seiner 64 (per ODT + Reg.hack schön UVed)

btw.
Ist sicher kein  Zufall, das Turing in TS so stark ist, da wird sich in den Games noch Einiges ändern mit mehr AC.


----------



## WhoRainZone (11. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Du kannst ja gerne mal versuchen mit der 56 in TS Test 1 auf die fps der 64 zu kommen.
> Die W wären  Interessant, wg. der Kühlung.


AMD Radeon RX Vega 56 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 5 1600,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM (MS-7A31)
Hier Bitteschön 
Müssten um die 300-350W gewesen sein, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher, ist schon ne Weile her


----------



## gandrasch (11. März 2019)

Ich komm mir langsam dumm vor weil ich hier nur von meinen Problem mit der Graka berichte aber ich weiß es nicht mehr weiter.

Die Grafikkarte läuft an sich in Stock. Seit dem sind die seltsamen Fehler auch nicht mehr aufgetreten (hab den Rechner aber auch echt wenig benutzt in letzter Zeit). Edit: Nope, Fehler tritt auch im Stock auf. 

Jetzt hab ich aber neuerdings das Problem sobald ich nur Versuche per Wattman etwas zu ändern (und wenn es nur das aktivieren von Custom ist ohne etwas an Spannung oder Hertz zu ändern) der ganze PC abschmiert.  Wenn ich eine gespeicherte Konfig lade passiert das nicht, bin mir aber auch nicht sicher ob er die Änderung dann übernimmt. Ich will den PC ja nicht mal mehr übertakten, sondern einfach nur den Stromverbrauch senken durch undervolting. 

Passierte mit der alten 19.2.3 und jetzt auch mit der 19.3.1. Bin langsam echt richtig frustriert.


----------



## fipS09 (11. März 2019)

ASUS Radeon™ RX Vega 64 ROG Strix OC 8GB inclusive 3 Spiele (Saturn Ebay) - mydealz.de falls noch jemand Bedarf hat


----------



## drstoecker (11. März 2019)

LevArris1 schrieb:


> Bei dem Netzteil ist ein Strang mit 2 x 6+2
> Meine 1080 TI lief damit ja auch.
> 
> Die Spiele bräuchte ich ja gar nicht neu downloaden.
> Aber da steckt beim Neu machen schon einiges an Arbeit drin.



dein netzteil ist zwar singlerail netzteil aber 2 getrennte kabel hätte ich dennoch für vega genommen, vllt hätte dies dein prob gelöst.


----------



## drstoecker (12. März 2019)

doppelt!


----------



## WhoRainZone (12. März 2019)

gandrasch schrieb:


> [...]


Hast du schonmal mit DDU alle alten Treiberdateien entfernt und alles neu installiert? Auch nVidia-Daten, falls vorhanden.
Was für ein Netzteil hast du?


----------



## shadie (12. März 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> dann schlag schnell zu
> 
> sieht irgendwie nach nem übereifrigen Algorythmus aus ^^



Gestern um 0 Uhr gemacht zwecks Versandkosten sparen, heute Morgen ist Sie noch lagernd und kostet 811 € 

Alles richtig gemacht.
Das wird nen fetter Geburtstag  - Ryzen 1700 + MB und 16GB Ram + Vega 64.
Goil


Welche Kühler passen eigentlich auf die Vega 64?
Nur falls Sie mir nach Undervolting immer noch zu laut sein sollte.
Wir zocken beide mit geschlossenem Headset, Habe daher kein Problem damit wenn die GPU etwas lauter ist.


----------



## EyRaptor (12. März 2019)

Morpheus 2 passt auf Vega und ist von der Kühlleistung richtig awesome.
Also für einen Lüftkühler

Und viel Spaß mit dem Build


----------



## shadie (12. März 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Morpheus 2 passt auf Vega und ist von der Kühlleistung richtig awesome.
> Also für einen Lüftkühler
> 
> Und viel Spaß mit dem Build



Noice, den hatte ich auch mal vor vielen Jahren 
Da gibts mittlerweile auch eine extra VEGA Version sehe ich grad.

Da kommen dann meine Noctua Lüfter rauf und dann lübbt der lachs.

Hardware schmeiße ich dann in mein Fractal Design Define R4 weiß mit seitenfenster.
Baller meine Noiseblocker E-Loops rein und dann läuft das DIng.

Habe schon richtig Bock aufs basteln, frauchen lässt mic haber erst am Sonntag zum Gebu basteln.....vorher gibts die Teile nicht   Frechheit.


----------



## Verak (12. März 2019)

gandrasch schrieb:


> Ich komm mir langsam dumm vor weil ich hier nur von meinen Problem mit der Graka berichte aber ich weiß es nicht mehr weiter.
> 
> Die Grafikkarte läuft an sich in Stock. Seit dem sind die seltsamen Fehler auch nicht mehr aufgetreten (hab den Rechner aber auch echt wenig benutzt in letzter Zeit). Edit: Nope, Fehler tritt auch im Stock auf.



Es gibt einige Netzteile die Probleme mit den Vega Grafikkarten haben. Wie sieht dein restliches System aus und welche Vega hast du verbaut ?


----------



## Batzili (12. März 2019)

Hab am Wochenende meine RX480 Red Devil mit der Vega 56 Red Dragon ersetzt und muß sagen, bin sehr angetan.
Aus Dusseligkeit/Trotteligkeit hatte ich erst nur ein Rail von meinem Dark Power 550 benutzt und hatte einen Absturz im Witcher 3 , Rechner aus. Schutzschaltung funktioniert also.  Mit zwei Rails keine Probleme mehr.
Erstaunt war ich über den Geräuschpegel Unterschied, die Red Dragon ist echt leise gegenüber der Devil. Schön untervolted ne geile Karte.
Das einzigste sonst wo ich irritiert war, war das die beiden Microschalter nicht bezeichnet sind, in der Packung nur eine Schnellinstallationsanleitung war, auf der CD das letzte Handbuch von 2014 und auf der Webseite kein Manual war. Habs aber auch so rausgefunden. Aber trotzdem schwach von Powercolor.


----------



## gandrasch (12. März 2019)

Hab eine Sapphire Nitro+ zusammen mit einem be quiet! Straight Power 11 650W. Beides im Februar gekauft. 

Das mit den Treibern werde ich mal versuchen @WhoRainZone


----------



## HAZEzz (12. März 2019)

so da nun meine vega auf wasser umgebaut ist gehts am samstag dem ganzen system mit ner cleanen freshen neuinstallation an den kragen ;D wollte nur mal wissen welchen graka treiber ich am besten installieren soll da ich den neuen immer nicht gleich vertraue und probleme mit dem altbekannten signalverlust über DP und 240hz habe wollte ich dieses nun endlich fixen da ich noch win 1709 fahre und nen echt alten readon treiber 18.9.3 installiert habe. Allgemein booted das System langsam und spinnt hier und da ab und an was ich auf die alte Version und inkombatibilität untereinander zurückführe . Finde den weg über cleanen neuinstall am besten um win auf 1809 zu bringen und das gesamte system upzudaten habe schon alle treiber für win 1809 geladen aber erst samstag so richtig zeit für das ganze  mein system 
Ryzen7 2700x NZXT Kraken x 72
MSI AiR BOOST RX Vega 64 auf Wasser AIO von alphacool
Gigabyte Aorus Gaming 7 Wifi X470
32GB Gskill RipJaws 3200Mhz
BeQuiet StraightPower Gold 11 650W
Windows 10 Home 64Bit
Sollte ich die Graka über zwei einzelne Stränge anschließen da ich davon öfter schon gehört habe 

MFG Tom


----------



## RX480 (12. März 2019)

Jo, nimm 2 Stränge an unterschiedliche Rails. (schau halt ins Handbuch vom NT)
Treiber 19.1.1 WHQL ist sehr stabil. (ein neuer 19.3 WHQL kommt bestimmt bald)
Ich warte immer ein mue, wie Es so bei Anderen läuft. Man muss net jeden Treiber mitnehmen,
ausser man hat ganz brandneue Games.

Beim Eiswolf sieht man sehr schnell, ob der Umbau korrekt war an den Hotspottemps!
Frag im Zweifelsfall nach, ob das im GPU-Z normal ausssieht. Sup4k heizt gut zum Testen.

Welchen Eiswolf-Typ hast Du genau genommen ? (siehe unten edit)
Deiner sollte auch bei der Kleinen passen: für 269,-€ und 3x Games
8GB MSI Radeon RX Vega 56 AIR BOOST 8G OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de

btw.
Für Fans von B-Ware ist aktuell Eiswolf und Eisbär im Angebot: (81,-€+81,-€ + Radi2+Lüfter)
B-Ware Eiswolf GPX Pro - AMD RX Vega M01 - mit Backplate | Gebrauchte Ware | Aquatuning Germany
B-Ware Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 120mm | Gebrauchte Ware | Aquatuning Germany
B-Ware Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm | Gebrauchte Ware | Aquatuning Germany
Alphacool Eisbaer LT360 CPU - Black | Gebrauchte Ware | Aquatuning Germany
Könnte man als gemeinsamen Custom-Loop für CPU+GPU ins Auge fassen.

edit:
https://www.alphacool.com/shop/neue...ool-eiswolf-240-gpx-pro-amd-rx-vega-m01-black
Mit dem großen Radi = net schlecht!


----------



## WhoRainZone (13. März 2019)

gandrasch schrieb:


> Hab eine Sapphire Nitro+ zusammen mit einem be quiet! Straight Power 11 650W. Beides im Februar gekauft.
> 
> Das mit den Treibern werde ich mal versuchen @WhoRainZone


Hm.. Netzteil dürfte keine Probleme machen.
Melde dich einfach wieder, wenn du mal alle Treiberdaten runtergeschmissen, und neu installiert hast


----------



## HAZEzz (13. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Jo, nimm 2 Stränge an unterschiedliche Rails. (schau halt ins Handbuch vom NT)
> Treiber 19.1.1 WHQL ist sehr stabil. (ein neuer 19.3 WHQL kommt bestimmt bald)
> Ich warte immer ein mue, wie Es so bei Anderen läuft. Man muss net jeden Treiber mitnehmen,
> ausser man hat ganz brandneue Games.
> ...


Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro AMD RX Vega M01 - Black diesen
hotspottemps hatten wir schon kontrolliert sehen gut aus


----------



## Obilankenobi (13. März 2019)

Hallo liebe Veganer, Ich hab meine 56er Strix Gestern auf Ghetto Mod umgebaut und was soll Ich sagen, Hammer Temperaturen und das Ding ist jetzt flüsterleise. Lüfter hatte Ich noch welche von Enermax rumliegen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (13. März 2019)

Obilankenobi schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Veganer, Ich hab meine 56er Strix Gestern auf Ghetto Mod umgebaut und was soll Ich sagen, Hammer Temperaturen und das Ding ist jetzt flüsterleise. Lüfter hatte Ich noch welche von Enermax rumliegen.




Etwas OT: 
Wie viel Spannung brauchst du, um deinen R5 1600 auf 4GHz stable zu bekommen?


----------



## Gurdi (13. März 2019)

Obilankenobi schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Veganer, Ich hab meine 56er Strix Gestern auf Ghetto Mod umgebaut und was soll Ich sagen, Hammer Temperaturen und das Ding ist jetzt flüsterleise. Lüfter hatte Ich noch welche von Enermax rumliegen.



Mach doch mal ein Bild.


----------



## rumpeLson (13. März 2019)

@Obilankenobi
Wie waren die Temperaturen (Chip, Hotspot und HBM) denn vorher und wie haben sie sich verändert? Wie hast du denn die beiden neuen Lüfter angeschlossen?


----------



## Lighting-Designer (13. März 2019)

Hab mal den integrierten Benchmark von der The Division 2 Demo gemacht

Sys: UHD@Ultra
R7 1700X@3,9GHz allcore
16GB DDR4 3000 CL15
Vega 64 Nitro+ HBM@ 1050MHz PT@+50% @DX12


----------



## tt7crocodiles (13. März 2019)

Das ist dann aber keine Demo sondern normales Release, oder?


----------



## Lighting-Designer (13. März 2019)

Nö. Ist die Demo. Bei uplay einfach die Demo runterladen einmal starten und dann kann man den Benchmark starten.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (13. März 2019)

Ach, das ist ja The Division 1, ich dachte, du meinst die 2


----------



## Lighting-Designer (13. März 2019)

Das sollte TD2 sein. ��

Edit: Ist doch nur Teil 1. grrrrrrrr


----------



## RX480 (14. März 2019)

Für Handwerker: die 64strixx =389,-€ +3xGames von AMD 
(falls die Temps net passen, halt nen Ghettomod drauf)
8GB Asus Radeon RX Vega 64 ROG Strix OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de

edit:
Und zusätzlich nochmal 3x Games von Gamesplanet. Danke an Gurdi für den Hinweis!


----------



## Gurdi (14. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Für Handwerker: die 64strixx =389,-€ +3xGames
> (falls die Temps net passen, halt nen Ghettomod drauf)
> 8GB Asus Radeon RX Vega 64 ROG Strix OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de



Es sind 6 Spiele bei Asus aktuell.


----------



## Obilankenobi (14. März 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Etwas OT:
> Wie viel Spannung brauchst du, um deinen R5 1600 auf 4GHz stable zu bekommen?



Bei dem hab Ich anscheinend echt Glück gehabt, der läuft fast auf Stock, hab nur +0,015V Offset dazu gegeben.


----------



## Obilankenobi (14. März 2019)

Lüfter hab Ich derweil noch an der Graka hängen bin damit aber noch nicht so richtig Glücklich, wegen dem Asus Tool das übernimmt die Wattman Werte Irgendwie nicht. Ich hab leider einen Unmoldet Chip mit Hynix Speicher, die Temps sind jetzt überall gute 10°nach unten gegangen, Ich hab auch das Wärmeleitpad auf den VRM´s getauscht, die waren nämlich richtig schön warm.
Bild mach Ich bei gelegenheit.


----------



## SnaxeX (15. März 2019)

Was sind denn so generell für Standard Werte für P1-P6 zu empfehlen, wenn man dort an den Taktschrauben nicht wirklich was ändern will und man mit der Uncore Spannung bei 1V liegt?


----------



## RX480 (15. März 2019)

P1= 925mV 992 Mhz
P2= 950mV 1082 Mhz
P3= 968mV 1137 Mhz
P4= 975mV 1357 Mhz
P5= 1000mV 1527 Mhz
P6= 1013mV 1597 Mhz
P7= 1051mV 1642 Mhz

HBM 1000mV 1080 Mhz (bzw. Dein HBM-Takt)
PL: +50

Läuft bei Serenity auf ner RX64nitro.
Ggf. P5+6+7 je 10..15MHz runter und rantesten.


----------



## SnaxeX (15. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> P1= 925mV 992 Mhz
> P2= 950mV 1082 Mhz
> P3= 968mV 1137 Mhz
> P4= 975mV 1357 Mhz
> ...



Was ist wenn ich meine RX Vega 64 Red Devil eher nur auf 1525MHz laufen lasse und dabei P7 = 970mV reichen - die anderen dann in 5mV Schritte anpassen?

Und wie viel RAM darf man dem HBCC geben, wenn man 32GB hat? Also gibt es da ne Faustregel oder so?


----------



## RX480 (15. März 2019)

Dann machen HBM/Uncore=1000mV gar keinen Sinn, ausser Du brauchst Das unbedingt für den HBM-Takt.

Das Setting von Cydras ist vollkommen ausreichend.
(ggf. P7 10MHz tiefer)

HBM mit Deinem Takt. HBCC auf 11,xx reicht i.d.R. , 16 wird nur im Ausnahmefall Was bringen.


----------



## rumpeLson (15. März 2019)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Was ist wenn ich meine RX Vega 64 Red Devil eher nur auf 1525MHz laufen lasse und dabei P7 = 970mV reichen - die anderen dann in 5mV Schritte anpassen?


Sind die 1525 Mhz denn der reell erreichte Takt oder das in Wattman eingestellte Taktziel?
Bzgl. HBCC ist es denke ich ziemlich egal was du einstellst. Mit 32Gb RAM würde ich's vermutlich ruhigen Gewissens auf 16 GB stellen. Ansonsten machst du auch mit der minimalen Einstellung oder einem Mittelwert aktuell sicher nichts verkehrt.


----------



## AlphaSec (15. März 2019)

Ich hoffe, das gehört auch in diesen Thread rein:

Real-Time Ray Traced Reflections on an AMD Vega 56 GPU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=119&v=1nqhkDm2_Tw

Technology Reveal: Real-Time Ray Traced Reflections achieved with CRYENGINE.All scenes are rendered in real-time in-editor on an AMD Vega 56 GPU. Reflections are achieved with the new experimental ray tracing feature in CRYENGINE 5 - no SSR.Neon Noir was developed on a bespoke version of CRYENGINE 5.5., and the experimental ray tracing feature based on CRYENGINE’s Total Illumination used to create the demo is both API and hardware agnostic, enabling ray tracing to run on most mainstream, contemporary AMD and NVIDIA GPUs. However, the future integration of this new CRYENGINE technology will be optimized to benefit from performance enhancements delivered by the latest generation of graphics cards and supported APIs like Vulkan and DX12.


----------



## Obilankenobi (15. März 2019)

Hier ein paar Fotos vom Ghetto Mod, mittlerweile hab ich die Lüfter am Mainboard stecken.


----------



## SnaxeX (15. März 2019)

rumpeLson schrieb:


> Sind die 1525 Mhz denn der reell erreichte Takt oder das in Wattman eingestellte Taktziel?
> Bzgl. HBCC ist es denke ich ziemlich egal was du einstellst. Mit 32Gb RAM würde ich's vermutlich ruhigen Gewissens auf 16 GB stellen. Ansonsten machst du auch mit der minimalen Einstellung oder einem Mittelwert aktuell sicher nichts verkehrt.



Wenn ich auf 1537 MHz stelle, sind es dann real so um die 1525MHz wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Da ich aber in Full HD mit 120fps lock oft im CPU Limit bin, müsst ich mir meine genaueren Werte in TimeSpy etc. Anschauen, ist ne Weile her. Ich hab die Karte halt lieber im „Stromsparmodus“ laufen, als mit 250 Watt oder mehr


----------



## RX480 (15. März 2019)

AlphaSec schrieb:


> Real-Time Ray Traced Reflections on an AMD Vega 56 GPU



Very Nice, sah richtig fluffig aus.(>30fps@4k)
Wäre mal interessant, ob Das mit AC gemacht wurde. W10 wird sich ja auch noch weiter entwickeln.(direct ML etc.)
Da kann Vega noch einige Jahre mitwachsen.

btw.
Mal abgesehen vom DX11-Rückschritt sieht auch Hitman 2 gut aus. (ganz ohne RTX-Features)


----------



## Downsampler (15. März 2019)

AlphaSec schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das gehört auch in diesen Thread rein:
> 
> Real-Time Ray Traced Reflections on an AMD Vega 56 GPU
> 
> ...



Hab ich mir schon gedacht, daß für RT auf AMD Hardware bloß die Software noch geschrieben werden muß. Mann sieht das Genial aus.


----------



## Kr4zy187 (16. März 2019)

Benutzt man für den Ghetto Mod den normalen Kühler Block? 

Gesendet von meinem FIG-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (16. März 2019)

Jo, hier die RX64-Strixx:
[Sammelthread] AMD RX VEGA Sammelthread + FAQ - Seite 391

56 pulse+dragon etc, analog.(sind aber eigentlich kühl genug)


----------



## Gurdi (16. März 2019)

Obilankenobi schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Fotos vom Ghetto Mod, mittlerweile hab ich die Lüfter am Mainboard stecken.



Wie cool die Lüfter auf den einzelnen Blöcken aufliegen.


----------



## LevArris1 (16. März 2019)

Hallo, ich habe eine neue Grafikkarte von Mindfactory zugesendet bekommen.
Aber nicht wie von mir geplant eine Asus RTX 2060 (hatte ich in der Nacht zu Mittwoch bestellt), sondern wieder eine Sapphire Vega 56 Pulse im Tausch.
Und zwar hatte ich "Gutschrift" ursprünglich ausgewählt, u. hatte dem Support 2 Tage später per eMail gefragt, warum sie mir denn Versandkosten für die Rücksendung abziehen, wo ich doch geschrieben hatte, das ich diese für den Kauf einer anderen Grafikkarte bei Mindfactory einsetzen wollte. Der Support hat nicht richtig gelesen, und daraus einen Austausch gestrickt. Die Pulse war so schnell im Versand, das ich das nicht stoppen konnte.
Meine Bestellung der RTX 2060 habe ich dann wieder storniert. Gut, dann bin ich an meinem zweiten PC dann doch wieder im roten Lager 

Mein Windows lief wieder so gut, das ich mich gewagt hatte dieses "Displayport-HDMI" Kabel noch mal zu probieren. Zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte ich meine alte GTX 970 noch drin.
So, und dann hatte ich mit diesem ominösen Kabel ein Bild. Aber mein Desktop überragte den Bildschirm. Bekam es mit Overscan usw. nicht hin. Egal, wollte ja die Pulse wieder einsetzen.
Mit dem Einsatz des Kabels gab es diesmal keine Merkwürdigkeiten in Windows. Sonntag hatte ich ja mit sehr trägem Verhalten zu tun bei Windows-Funktionen.
Aber das lag vielleicht an veralteten Chipsatz-Treibern. Hatte beim Upgrade von Win 7 auf Win 10 nicht bedacht, neue Chipsatz-Treiber für´s Mainboard zu installieren. Es lief ja auch alles bisher.

Die Vega dann installiert. So, und dann ging dieses "Bild schwarz - Bild da ..." - Problem am zweiten Monitor (22"er von 2006; per DP->DVI-Kabel) wieder los.
Dann habe ich den Tipp vom Sonntag befolgt, den ich Sonntag nicht mehr umsetzen konnte, da ich zu dem Zeitpunkt die Pulse ausgebaut hatte, u. die 970 drin war.
Ja, und dann war dieses Problem vorbei. Kein "Bild schwarz - Bild da ..." mehrmals.  Das war bei der neuen Pulse sogar heftiger.

Was hat es mit diesem Kopierschutz denn auf sich ?  Was wird da geschützt ? 
Und wer soll auf sowas kommen ?

Ich denke, die zurück gesendete Pulse, war doch in Ordnung. 



RX480 schrieb:


> Bei AMD-Grakas:
> HDCP-Kopierschutz in Anzeige-TechnischeDaten
> ...[/url]


----------



## RX480 (16. März 2019)

Der Kopierschutz soll Videocontent(Filme) schützen. Sollte standardmäßig auf deaktiviert stehen.(deaktiviert ist richtig für den PC)


----------



## SnaxeX (16. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Dann machen HBM/Uncore=1000mV gar keinen Sinn, ausser Du brauchst Das unbedingt für den HBM-Takt.
> 
> Das Setting von Cydras ist vollkommen ausreichend.
> (ggf. P7 10MHz tiefer)
> ...



Tatsächlich habe ich bei mehr HBM Takt immer Artefakte bekommen --> HBM zu heiß, kühler würde ich es schaffen (laut dem Guide)

Ich habe jetzt einmal alle Werte so übernommen wie im Bild bis auf den HBM Takt, der weiter bei 1040MHz liegt und P7 eben um 10MHz tiefer. Ich erreiche so knapp 1530MHz im Unigine Heaven Benchmark bei 210 Watt.


----------



## RX480 (16. März 2019)

Und wie ist die Hotspottemp ?

Bei light Games wird  der GPU-Takt auch  noch selbständig etwas höher boosten.
Für Deinen HBM-Takt auch ausreichend.

Kannst Du mal bitte Timespy benchen ?
(mit Deinem HBM-Takt wäre so ca. 52fps in Test 1 möglich; Faustregel fps x 20 = erf. HBM-Takt)


----------



## SnaxeX (16. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Und wie ist die Hotspottemp ?
> 
> Bei light Games wird  der GPU-Takt auch  noch selbständig etwas höher boosten.
> Für Deinen HBM-Takt auch ausreichend.
> ...



GPU Temperatur ist bei 58-60 Grad, HotSpot ist cirka 15-20 Grad höher, 64 Grad bzw. 84 Grad waren das höchste was ich beobachten konnte. 
Dabei ist zu beachten, dass meine Lüfter extrem niedrig eingestellt sind, die haben bei knapp 60 Grad nur 1200rpm und sind bei 64grad bei 1450rpm erst. Die könnte ich wesentlich aggressiver einstellen, alles unter 1700rpm ist für mich eh entspannt.

In der Anfangsseqzenz lande ich bei 1550MHz bei 180 Watt, in den anderen Sequenzen hab ich nicht geschaut, glaub, da war es dann etwas leicht niedriger Takt und höherer Verbrauch (1530MHz bei 200 Watt herum)

Benchmark Score: 7637

GPU Score: 7463
Test 1: 51,99fps
Test 2: 40,50fps

CPU Score: 8804
Test 1: 29,58fps


----------



## HAZEzz (16. März 2019)

Hey lieber Veganer wollte heute wie schon lange geplant mein System einmal neu clean aufsetzten auf 1809 updaten und alle treiber aktualisieren chipsatz graka etc hat auch alle gur geklappt bis zum ersten neustart nach dem grake und chipsatz installiert waren bekam ich einen bluescreen nach dem anderen immer mit einer anderen Meldung mal nach 5 sekund mal nach 5 minuten ganz willkürlich so das ich erstmal meinen alten 1709 build installiert habe der soweit ganz gut lief nur wollte ich endlich dieses Displayport blackscreen problem in den Griff bekommen was mich jetzt schon ärgert vllt hat ja jemand von euch selbe Erfahrungen und kann mir ein paar tipps geben bin echt frustriert habe das 1809 update in verdacht aber so ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht =(


----------



## RX480 (16. März 2019)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> GPU Temperatur ist bei 58-60 Grad, HotSpot ist cirka 15-20 Grad höher, 64 Grad bzw. 84 Grad waren das höchste was ich beobachten konnte.
> Dabei ist zu beachten, dass meine Lüfter extrem niedrig eingestellt sind, die haben bei knapp 60 Grad nur 1200rpm und sind bei 64grad bei 1450rpm erst. Die könnte ich wesentlich aggressiver einstellen, alles unter 1700rpm ist für mich eh entspannt.
> 
> In der Anfangsseqzenz lande ich bei 1550MHz bei 180 Watt, in den anderen Sequenzen hab ich nicht geschaut, glaub, da war es dann etwas leicht niedriger Takt und höherer Verbrauch (1530MHz bei 200 Watt herum)



Danke für den Bench!
Der Test 1 braucht weniger W als die Demo davor.

Sehr schöne Temps. Kannste 24/7 vllt. zur Safety ein mue die Lüfter anheben. 
Wichtig ist, das kein Hitzestau im Gehäuse passiert. Also vor Allem die Gehäuselüfter gut einstellen.


----------



## SnaxeX (16. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Danke für den Bench!
> Der Test 1 braucht weniger W als die Demo davor.
> 
> Sehr schöne Temps. Kannste 24/7 vllt. zur Safety ein mue die Lüfter anheben.
> Wichtig ist, das kein Hitzestau im Gehäuse passiert. Also vor Allem die Gehäuselüfter gut einstellen.



Der Bench ist ja wohl das Mindeste für deine/eure Hilfe 

Ich habe erst vor kurzem auf den 2019er Treiber gewechselt, dementsprechend habe ich mich noch nicht so viel mit der Lüfterkurve auseinandergesetzt - ich hab keine Ahnung wie viel Prozent für wie viel Lüfterumdrehungen stehen, deswegen ist die Karte so „ruhig“ eingestellt. 
Aber da ich weiß, dass ich bei 58 Grad so um die 1250rpm habe, schau ich dann nach was da für ne Prozentzahl dran steht.


----------



## RX480 (16. März 2019)

Schau vor Allem nach den Gehäuselüftern. Müsste im Bios zu regeln gehen. 
Ansonsten wunderbar, das Du mit 500W-NT auskommst.


@HAZezz
Gigabyte x470 aorus gaming 7 wifi ständig Bluescreens seit 32 Tagen


btw.
Wer seine Graka OCen will sollte alle Komponenten auf aktuellem Stand haben. Und alte Grakas restlos entfernt haben aus der Registry.
Der Shadercache der Games muss auch gelöscht werden. 
Dann erstmal CPU+Ram @Stock. W10 mit aktuellem Build und einen Adrenalin WHQL-Treiber nehmen. (19.1.1)
Monitorkabel checken, ob DP 1.4 (1.2) und HDMi 2.0b - tauglich.
Immer nur eine Komponente OCen, in diesem Fall die Graka!
Danach Ram per XMP falls Intel oder mit Ryzen = Calculator.
Als Letztes die CPU.

Bei Problemen bitte Angaben  zur Hardware posten und die Fehlermeldungen aufschreiben oder Fotos posten.


----------



## Gurdi (16. März 2019)

HAZEzz schrieb:


> Hey lieber Veganer wollte heute wie schon lange geplant mein System einmal neu clean aufsetzten auf 1809 updaten und alle treiber aktualisieren chipsatz graka etc hat auch alle gur geklappt bis zum ersten neustart nach dem grake und chipsatz installiert waren bekam ich einen bluescreen nach dem anderen immer mit einer anderen Meldung mal nach 5 sekund mal nach 5 minuten ganz willkürlich so das ich erstmal meinen alten 1709 build installiert habe der soweit ganz gut lief nur wollte ich endlich dieses Displayport blackscreen problem in den Griff bekommen was mich jetzt schon ärgert vllt hat ja jemand von euch selbe Erfahrungen und kann mir ein paar tipps geben bin echt frustriert habe das 1809 update in verdacht aber so ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht =(



HDCP Unterstützung im Treiber unter Anzeige deaktivieren, die scheint Buggy zu sein aktuell.


----------



## hks1981 (16. März 2019)

Hi, mein Nachbar hat jetzt die Red Dragon V56 und die Karte ist toll, aber es gibt ein Problem! Es kommt vor das beim Spielen einfach der Lüfter auf einmal auf 100% springt. Auch nach dem aussteigen bleibt das so und HW Monitor zeigt aber 0RPM an. Auch wenn ich im Treibermenü z.B . auf 1000 stelle dreht der Lüfter trotzdem voll weiter aber nur der Mittlerle alle anderen sind aus. Ist das ein defekt? Kennt das jemand? LG Heinz

Edit: Auch wenn ich den PC ausschalte und wieder einschalte dreht der Lüfter in der Mitte voll auf. Egal was ich mache. Nur wenn ich die Karte längere Zeit vom Strom nehme geht er wieder für ca. 15 Min zocken dann dreht er wieder voll auf. Egal auch ob ich Bios 1 oder 2 wähle. Ich schätze mal da hat die Lüftersteuerung intern ein Hau ab. Dann geht die Karte mal retour, schade.


----------



## rumpeLson (16. März 2019)

@hks1981
Welchen Treiber verwendet ihr denn? Die Lüftersteuerung wurde in letzter Zeit ziemlich überarbeitet und funktioniert wohl erst in den neueren Versionen besser. Installiert mal den neuesten Treiber und hinterlegt zur Not eine eigene Lüfterkurve 

Edit: Sorry, hatte es nur überflogen und gerade erst gesehen, dass nur einer der Lüfter läuft.. Würde dann wohl auch erstmal von einem Defekt ausgehen :/


----------



## HAZEzz (16. März 2019)

hatte es einmal mit dem 19.1.1 und dem 19.1.2 probiert jetzt habe ich leider grade echt die schnauze voll nachdem ich zweimal den pc platt gemacht habe


----------



## HAZEzz (16. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> HDCP Unterstützung im Treiber unter Anzeige deaktivieren, die scheint Buggy zu sein aktuell.



hatte es einmal mit dem 19.1.1 und dem 19.1.2 probiert jetzt habe ich leider grade echt die schnauze voll nachdem ich zweimal den pc platt gemacht habe


----------



## Dudelll (16. März 2019)

HAZEzz schrieb:


> hatte es einmal mit dem 19.1.1 und dem 19.1.2 probiert jetzt habe ich leider grade echt die schnauze voll nachdem ich zweimal den pc platt gemacht habe



Kannst den Treiber auch updaten ohne den ganzen pc platt zu machen 

19.3.2 schon getestet ? Ich meine das es in dem oder dem davor Bug fixes bzgl. lüftersteuerung gab.

Edit : Sorry das mit der lüftersteuerung bezieht sich auf den anderen Post von hks.


----------



## HAZEzz (16. März 2019)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Kannst den Treiber auch updaten ohne den ganzen pc platt zu machen
> 
> 19.3.2 schon getestet ? Ich meine das es in dem oder dem davor Bug fixes bzgl. lüftersteuerung gab.
> 
> Edit : Sorry das mit der lüftersteuerung bezieht sich auf den anderen Post von hks.



bei mir gabs aber einige probleme mit dem 1809 sowie 1803 update seit dem ich den graka treiber einmal geupdatet hatte wurde der pc gefühlt immer langsamer und spiele fühlten sich einfach nicht mehr flüssig an obwohl ich auf 240 hz spiele teils sogar mit freesync sieht es aus wie 60hz ohne freesync ab und an war also zeit für ein clean install nur bin ich jetzt genau wieder bei dem alten 1709 build amd treiber 18.9.3 weil ich mir die bluescreens einfach nicht erklären konnte zumal der 19.1.2 endlich dieses doofe blackscreen problem mit dem displayport anschluss gefixed haben soll war ich voller tatendrang dann der mist =/(


----------



## hks1981 (16. März 2019)

rumpeLson schrieb:


> @hks1981
> Welchen Treiber verwendet ihr denn? Die Lüftersteuerung wurde in letzter Zeit ziemlich überarbeitet und funktioniert wohl erst in den neueren Versionen besser. Installiert mal den neuesten Treiber und hinterlegt zur Not eine eigene Lüfterkurve
> 
> Edit: Sorry, hatte es nur überflogen und gerade erst gesehen, dass nur einer der Lüfter läuft.. Würde dann wohl auch erstmal von einem Defekt ausgehen :/



Hi und Danke dir für deinen Vorschlag! Habe den aktuellsten Treiber installiert. Da auch wirklich nur der mittlere läuft und unter 60c sich die anderen 2 ausschalten nur der in der mitte mit 100% weiter läuft kann es eigentlich nur was technisches sein! Auch wenn ich den Pc abschalte, 5-10 min warte dann wieder anwerfe dreht der mittlere sofort wieder auf 100% habe schon bei Amazon rückorder gemacht und Nachbar hat sich jetzt die sapphire Pulse bestellt! Hoffe die ist auch eine gute Karte den die Dragon hat mir sehr gut von der Lautstärke gefallen bevor der mittlere Lüfter meint er muss jetzt dauerlaufen


----------



## EyRaptor (17. März 2019)

Sowas ähnliches habe ich schon bei anderen Karten gesehen.
Wenn ich z.B. bei einer Dualfan-Karte einen Lüfter angehalten habe, ist der andere auf 100%.
Genauso bei einem defekten Lüfter von meiner 7970 Lighting. 

Vllt. Kannst du die Karte noch in einem anderen PC testen, aber ich würde von einem defekt ausgehen und die Karte einschicken. 
Sollte nicht passieren.


----------



## Schlafit (17. März 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe mir heute morgen die Powercolor Vega 56 Red Dragon bei Mindfactory gekauft. 
Am Dienstag sollte sie dann eintreffen und eingebaut werden. 
Gibt es zu diesem Modell hier Erfahrungswerte, was das UV oder OC angeht? über 1100 Seiten hier durch zu blättern ist echt viel.

bzw. weiß jemand aus dem Stand heraus ob es hier irgendwo eine Übersicht an Bios Versionen der Karte gibt die man flashen kann?


----------



## RX480 (17. März 2019)

Mit der Dragon könnte evtl. das Bios von der Devil gehen, falls die Stromversorgung identisch ist.
Sicherer ist die Pulse, da ging das Bios von der Nitro sogar mit Hynix.


----------



## Gurdi (17. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Mit der Dragon könnte evtl. das Bios von der Devil gehen, falls die Stromversorgung identisch ist.
> Sicherer ist die Pulse, da ging das Bios von der Nitro sogar mit Hynix.



Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen aufgrund der Nano Platine.


----------



## Schlafit (17. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen aufgrund der Nano Platine.



Die Red Dragon hat auch als einzige Karte 1x6 Pin + 1x8 Pin


----------



## RX480 (17. März 2019)

Macht auch gar keinen Sinn, die Dragon zu nehmen, wenn die Pulse preiswerter ist.(348,-€)
8GB Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 56 Pulse Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de

btw.
Die MSi56-Blower für 268,-€ + 3x Games:
8GB MSI Radeon RX Vega 56 AIR BOOST 8G OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de

und die MSi 64-Blower weiterhin für 359,-€ +3x Games:
8GB MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 AIR BOOST OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon RX VEGA | Mindfactory.de

oder die 64Strixx für 379,-€ + 6x Games:
8GB Asus Radeon RX Vega 64 ROG Strix OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de
Würde ich net im Mindstar sondern im normalen Bereich kaufen zwecks Umtausch.
edit: evtl. gibt es die zusätzlichen 3x Games von Asus nur bei Alternate:
ASUS ROG STRIX RX VEGA 64 OC, Grafikkarte 2x HDMI, 2x DisplayPort, DVI-D


----------



## Schlafit (17. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Macht auch gar keinen Sinn, die Dragon zu nehmen, wenn die Pulse preiswerter ist.(348,-€)
> 8GB Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 56 Pulse Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de
> 
> btw.
> ...




??? 

Die Dragon kostete mich bei Mindfactory 328€ ... Das sind 20€ weniger als die Pulse. Beide wurden in etwa gleich getestet. Wo liegt der große Unterschied?

Und Referenzkarten kommen bei mir nicht rein. 

Mit der Strix 64 habe ich auch schon geliebäugelt ... aber ich will meinem NT nicht zu viel zumuten.


----------



## RX480 (17. März 2019)

Die Posts oben habens ja schon beantwortet, für evtl. Flashen ist die Dragon wg. der Stromversorgung net geeignet.
(mal abgesehen von Hynix oder Samsung)


----------



## Schlafit (17. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Die Posts oben habens ja schon beantwortet, für evtl. Flashen ist die Dragon wg. der Stromversorgung net geeignet.
> (mal abgesehen von Hynix oder Samsung)



ja das habe ich den Posts schon entnommen ... aber die Pulse ist halt eben nicht günstiger als die Dragon ... Das hattest du gesagt.


----------



## LevArris1 (17. März 2019)

Hallo, ich kämpfe hier seid gestern mit einem neuen AMD-Problem.  AMD-Problem, weil ich das Problem mit nVidia-Karte nicht hatte.

Habe noch einen alten Monitor rum stehen gehabt, und angeschlossen per DP - DVI. Ein 19" Viewsonic VX 912. (als dritten Monitor)
Nun kann ich bei diesem Monitor die Auflösung nicht ändern. Steht fest auf 640x480. Ist ausgegraut. 
Bis 1280x1024 wäre möglich.
Bis Dezember hatte ich diesen Monitor als Zweit-Monitor im Einsatz.

Im Internet sehe ich, das auch andere genau dieses Problem haben. Aber eine Lösung habe ich und auch andere bisher nicht gefunden.
Hab schon alles mögliche probiert. Ich verzweifle nun.


----------



## RX480 (17. März 2019)

Was sagt CRU ?
CRU (Custom Resolution Utility) Tips, Tricks and Monitors OC (LCD/LED/CRT) | guru3D Forums

Wie man im Wattman/Anzeige ne neue "benutzerdefinierte" Auflösung kreiert habe ich noch net probiert.
CRU hatte ich früher für meinen alten 4k wg. FS-Range genutzt.


----------



## LevArris1 (17. März 2019)

Ich hab das vorhin gefunden. Aber damit kenne ich mich nicht aus. Und englisch macht es mir nicht leichter.
Das erscheint mir sehr kompliziert.
Und auch benutzerdefinierte Auflösung im Radeon-Treiber einzurichten - schwer.

---

Ich habe mir übrigens ein anderes DP->HDMI - Kabel bestellt.
Bin gespannt ob das funktioniert, damit ich den HDMI-Port für die Rift frei bekomme.
Sollte das auch nicht gehen, dann muß ich doch noch mal die Grafikkarte tauschen.


----------



## RX480 (17. März 2019)

Chip sagt, das eigentlich net viel passieren kann, vor Allem bei Einsatz als 3. Moni.
Der Moni würde selber mit 1280x... was anfangen.
Game-Aufloesung erhoehen - CHIP

btw.
Müsste man glatt mal mit 4k probieren , wenn man Zeit für abgesicherten Modus und löschen des Monis im Gerätemanagers hat.
(oder nen 2. Moni daneben)
Mich stört bei VSR immer die höhere Mindestspannung. Könnte also ne Alternative sein.


----------



## LevArris1 (17. März 2019)

Die Erklärung ist sehr kurz. Klick auf "Add" und dann  ?  Das war es in der Anleitung.
---
Ok, jetzt habe ich 1024x768 60 Herz eingestellt. Und nun ist der Bildschirm schwarz nach einem Neustart

Ja, und wie bekomme ich ihn jetzt wieder an ?  Also er wird nicht mehr erkannt nun. Super
Stecker gezogen und wieder rein: keine Erkennung !
Stecker gezogen und in anderen DP rein: jetzt erkennt er ihn
Das probiere ich nicht noch mal.
Wie soll man das wieder rückgängig machen ?

AMD - nur Probleme zur Zeit bei mir (hatte ich früher nicht)

Ich bin geneigt, diese Karte auch wieder zurück zuschicken, u. dann ist Schluß mit AMD.
Sollen die Ihre Treiber u. Kompatibilitätsprobleme mal in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## RX480 (18. März 2019)

LevArris1 schrieb:


> Ja, und wie bekomme ich ihn jetzt wieder an ?  Also er wird nicht mehr erkannt nun. Super
> ...
> Wie soll man das wieder rückgängig machen ?



Weiss jetzt net ob das CleanupUtility von AMD auch die Monitorerkennung von W10 zurücksetzt.
DDU auf jeden Fall.
Denke mal das Problem ist eher W10 als von AMD.
Die selbständige Monitorerkennung bei mir ist auch net so prall. Will an einigen Ports auch net.
(bei 2x Grakas wahrscheinlich noch blöder)
Das Ganze ist genauso anfällig wie bei USB. Da geht auch net jeder Port gleichgut für die Maus.

Bei DP-Problemen auch mal den Moni vom Netz trennen.


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (18. März 2019)

Ich habe auch nur Probleme VSR einzurichten. Bzw. es geht erst gar nicht. Bei diesem Nvidia DSR Ding damals lief alles. Leider ist die Karte ansonsten P/L mäßig TOP! Wenn ich nur noch das VSR hinbiegen könnte. 8EQ SS macht Spaß aber ne 4K Auflösung ist halt schon was anderes


----------



## Gurdi (18. März 2019)

schnaebblefuchs schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nur Probleme VSR einzurichten. Bzw. es geht erst gar nicht. Bei diesem Nvidia DSR Ding damals lief alles. Leider ist die Karte ansonsten P/L mäßig TOP! Wenn ich nur noch das VSR hinbiegen könnte. 8EQ SS macht Spaß aber ne 4K Auflösung ist halt schon was anderes



Was für einen Monitor hast du denn wie angeschlossen?


----------



## phillippt (18. März 2019)

Nachdem ich die Probleme mit meinem Netzteil behoben habe, konnte ich heute auch ein wenig die Asus Vega 64 Rog Strix OC testen... Ausführlicher Bericht wird die Tage noch kommen. Ich bin nur jetzt schon von der Karte recht begeistert. Im Idle, bei leichtem surfen, YT und Netflix wird die Karte ca. 40 Grad warm, während Games geht die Temperatur hoch auf max. 75 Grad (Battlefield V ca. 1 1/2 Stunden am Stück).
Da ich die Karte zum absoluten Schnäppchenpreis geschossen hab (339 €) bin ich umso glücklicher über die bisherige Leistung. Vorallem die extreme Wärmeentwicklung wurde oft thematisiert - zum Glück kann ich das bisher noch nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Schlafit (18. März 2019)

Ich habe mal noch eine Frage zwecks der Kühlung.  
Morgen kommt meine Vega 56 Red Dragon an und mir ist erst jetzt der Gedanke gekommen wegen der Kühlung der Grafikkarte und der CPU.

Die Backplate der Red Dragon geht ja wie bei der Pulse "nur" bis zum Ende des PCBs. Das heißt das die Luft dort wo keine Backplate ist zum CPU Kühler geblasen wird. Ist das nicht eigentlich total kontraproduktiv für die CPU? Die Red Dragon ist ja nicht grade die kürzeste Karte und der dritte Lüfter am Ende der Karte müsste genau dort die warme Luft ablassen wo der CPU Kühler seine Luft Zieht.


----------



## RX480 (18. März 2019)

Das ist sogar seeeehr gut!
Durch das Durchblasen erhöht sich die Kühlleistung/effektivität.


----------



## Schlafit (18. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das ist soger seeeehr gut!
> Durch das Durchblasen erhöht sich die Kühlleistung/effektivität.




Das war auch gar nicht meine Frage. Die Frage bezog sich auf die CPU, diese zieht doch die warme Luft vom letzten Lüfter direkt ein


----------



## RX480 (19. März 2019)

So hast Du wenigstens ein Lüftchen mehr.
Sonst würde die Backplate noch mehr Hitze nach oben abstrahlen.

Und die Gehäuselüfter sind ja auch net nur zur Zierde da. Musste bei nem Miefquirl schon aufdrehen.


----------



## Gurdi (19. März 2019)

Schlafit schrieb:


> Das war auch gar nicht meine Frage. Die Frage bezog sich auf die CPU, diese zieht doch die warme Luft vom letzten Lüfter direkt ein



Die CPU kriegt so oder so nach einer gewissen Zeit die aufgewrmte Luft. eine CPU ist aber thermisch deutlich einfacher zu handhaben als die Graka.


----------



## Arndtagonist (19. März 2019)

Schlafit schrieb:


> Das war auch gar nicht meine Frage. Die Frage bezog sich auf die CPU, diese zieht doch die warme Luft vom letzten Lüfter direkt ein



Habe die Red Dragon selbst verbaut und habe dadurch keine Beeinflussung der CPU-Temperatur bemerkt. Dass der Prozessor mal wärmer wird als früher, liegt besonders an The Division 2, da ich bisher kein Spiel gespielt habe, das meinen Hitzkopf so sehr fordert.


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (19. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was für einen Monitor hast du denn wie angeschlossen?



Ist ein Fernseher Sharp LC 80 LE 645 E per 10m HDMI Kabel angeschlossen. Das schlimme ist, dass es damals mit der 980Ti funktioniert hat aber mit der Vega nicht


----------



## Gurdi (19. März 2019)

Hab ich mir gedacht. Wenns dich nicht stört, nimm einen der älteren Treiber. Damit ging es noch Problemlos.  Ansonsten funktioniert es dem Gerät spezifische Auflösungen einzutragen via CRU, da muss man aber wissen was man macht und man sollte die standard Auflösung  nicht editieren.

Hast du einen AV Receiver dazwischen?


----------



## wuchzael (19. März 2019)

Arndtagonist schrieb:


> Habe die Red Dragon selbst verbaut und habe dadurch keine Beeinflussung der CPU-Temperatur bemerkt. Dass der Prozessor mal wärmer wird als früher, liegt besonders an The Division 2, da ich bisher kein Spiel gespielt habe, das meinen Hitzkopf so sehr fordert.



Habe bei meinem Stiefsohn die Vega 56 Pulse verbaut (die dasselbe Kühlerprinzip nutzt) und auch er hat auch keine Verschlechterung der CPU Temperaturen feststellen können. Er hat allerdings auch nen recht guten Airflow im Case.


Grüße!


----------



## Schlafit (19. März 2019)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Habe bei meinem Stiefsohn die Vega 56 Pulse verbaut (die dasselbe Kühlerprinzip nutzt) und auch er hat auch keine Verschlechterung der CPU Temperaturen feststellen können. Er hat allerdings auch nen recht guten Airflow im Case.
> 
> 
> Grüße!



Danke!

Habe meine jetzt endlich eingebaut und hab auch schon angefangen mit UV. Temperaturen sind alle TOP !!!

Bisher läuft die Karte TimeSpy(1080p) stabil mit 950mV;1460MHz Core und 920MHz HBM2 ... Maximaler angezeigter Verbrauch 155W und max. Temp von 55°C

Damit bin ich erstmal zufrieden. Als nächstes muss ich den Ram hoch prügeln.


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (20. März 2019)

Wenn ich mit CRU die Auflösungen hinzufüge, muss ich dann das VSR eingeschaltet lassen? 
Ist GeDoSaTo noch zu gebrauchen oder ist CRU besser zu verwenden?


----------



## Gurdi (20. März 2019)

Besser CRU. VSR dann angeschaltet lassen. Schleifst du über einen Av Receiver?


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (20. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Schleifst du über einen Av Receiver?



Ach so, ne. Ist direkt von GraKa zum TV mit dem 10m HDMI angeschlossen.

Ich teste gleich mal und gebe Rückmeldung. Muss ich bei CRU irgendwas beachten?

Da steht:
Notes:

CRU adds monitor resolutions, not scaled resolutions. Lower resolutions will be scaled up if GPU scaling is enabled, but higher resolutions won't be scaled down by the GPU. Higher resolutions will only work if the monitor can handle them.

EDIT:
Also CRU kann keine VSR Auflösung erstellen. Nur eine Native. Und diese ist mit dem Pixelclock des TV begrenzt.

Ich wusste schon immer das AMD schwach in Sachen Treiber ist, aber das sowas wie VSR nicht funktioniert raff ich echt nicht mehr


----------



## Soulu (20. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

also seitdem ich das letzte mal geschrieben hatte (1 - 1 1/2 Wochen her) habe ich versucht GPU Z beim Absturz (Blackscreen) an zu haben.

Ich konnte die ganze Woche durchspielen, teilweise 4-5 Stunden Division 2 ohne Probleme. GPU Z hat einen Wattverbrauch von maximal 165 Watt angezeigt.

Nun ist der Blackscreen mit "Display Driver widerhergestellt bei den Wattmann Settings" gestern Abend beim Youtube schauen passiert. Danach habe ich zum testen Division 2 gestartet und er ist nur bis zum Ladebildschirm gekommen, danach das gleiche Bild.
Das Bild wurde Schwarz, HDMI Signal lost Anzeige und ca. 5 Sekunden danach war ich wieder auf dem Desktop mit Radeon Settings widerhergestellt Anzeige.

Ein Neustart hat nicht geholfen.

Ein komplettes ausmachen, 3 Min warten und neu anmachen hat dann geholfen und ich konnte bis heute wieder ohne Probleme weitermachen.

Langsam verzweifel ich hier, im AMD Forum scheinen viele dieses Problem zu haben und vermuten ein Treiberproblem.

Aktuell lasse ich den Wattmann mit Standard Ausgewogen laufen, die Blackscreens gab es mit jedem Setting, egal ob Undervoltet oder nicht.

Komponenten:
Bildschirm: Dell S2719DGF WQHD
Festplatte 1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200   2TB, SATA 6Gb/s, retail (STBD2000201)
SSD              1 x Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1)
CPU             1 x Intel Core i7-4790K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed (BX80646I74790K)
Ram 2 x G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit   8GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-8GTX) 
Motherboard 1 x Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5
Kühler        1 x https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-dark-rock-pro-3-bk019-a1054341.html 
Gehäuse    1 x Fractal Design Define R5 Black mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R5-BK-W)
Netzteil     1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)
Grafikkarte 1x Vega 56 MSI Airboost OC


----------



## hks1981 (20. März 2019)

Hallo Leute, die Vega56 Pulse ist nun endlich gekommen. Nun die Frage die Karte ist etwas lauter als die Red Dragon musste ich feststellen. Jetzt wage ich mich ans UV. Meine Frage ich sehe immer bei Videos wie auf Screenshots das beim Wattman nur P6 und P7 aktiv sind und die anderen NA gestellt. Hat das irgend einen Grund?  Danke schon mal


----------



## Dudelll (20. März 2019)

In den älteren Treibern konnte man mit dem wattman nur p6 und p7 manuell ändern.

Für einfaches uv reichen p6 und p7 aber auch immer noch vollkommen aus.


----------



## Gurdi (20. März 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, die Vega56 Pulse ist nun endlich gekommen. Nun die Frage die Karte ist etwas lauter als die Red Dragon musste ich feststellen. Jetzt wage ich mich ans UV. Meine Frage ich sehe immer bei Videos wie auf Screenshots das beim Wattman nur P6 und P7 aktiv sind und die anderen NA gestellt. Hat das irgend einen Grund?  Danke schon mal



Das war vorher so, seit dem 2019er Adrenalin sind alle P-States frei jetzt. Man brauch aber eigentlich nur P5-7


----------



## hks1981 (20. März 2019)

Okay also soll ich nur p5-p7 einstellen. Sind 950mv realistisch ohne OC also nur der Standardtakt? Edit: wenn ich nur p5-7 aktiv mache dann taktet die Karte immer auf mindestens 1400 Mhz woow ich mag aber das die Karte runtertaktet auf die 98mhz im Windows


----------



## Gurdi (20. März 2019)

Du musst die Spannungen einfach in tippel schritten dann absenken von den unteren P-States.
Orientier dich an meinem Schlumpfbuild im OC Forum.


----------



## hks1981 (20. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Du musst die Spannungen einfach in tippel schritten dann absenken von den unteren P-States.
> Orientier dich an meinem Schlumpfbuild im OC Forum.



Ich verstehe das leider nicht, was du mit tippel Schritten meinst wenn ich dem p5 sage das ist min werden die anderen States Grau und ich kann nichts mehr machen


----------



## Gurdi (20. März 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das leider nicht, was du mit tippel Schritten meinst wenn ich dem p5 sage das ist min werden die anderen States Grau und ich kann nichts mehr machen



Hier der Schlumpf, in dem Screenshot sieht man die Einstellungen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...-morpheus-2-inkl-backplate-5.html#post9618137
Übertrag die Einstellungen aus dem Overdrive N einfach in die passenden Felder im Wattman, Profil erstellen und dann abspeichern. Das Powerlimit kannst du bei der Puls auf 0 lassen, das entspricht dem selben Wert wie bei meinem Build eingestellt.


----------



## hks1981 (20. März 2019)

Sorry ich bin anscheinend zu dämlich aber bitte was ist der Schlumpf?  meinst du das OverdriveNtool? Mach ja alles nur über den Wattman ^^


----------



## Dudelll (20. März 2019)

Kannst als ersten Test einfach die Werte die in dem geposteten Link im overdrive stehen bei dir im wattman eintragen.

Sind ja alle gleich beschriftet, also die p States etc.


----------



## hks1981 (20. März 2019)

Okay danke euch, jetzt hab ich es überblickt  Wie stelle ich eigentlich ein, dass der Wattman nach einem Neustart nicht immer alles wieder vergisst? Es gibt keinen Absturz oder ähnliches, sondern nach dem Neustart ist im Treibermenü wieder alles auf Ausgewogen anstatt auf Benutzerdefiniert?


----------



## Gurdi (20. März 2019)

Schnellstart in Windows deaktivieren. Ist generell zu empfehlen.
Windows 10: Schnellstart deaktivieren - so geht's - CHIP


----------



## RX480 (20. März 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Okay danke euch, jetzt hab ich es überblickt  Wie stelle ich eigentlich ein, dass der Wattman nach einem Neustart nicht immer alles wieder vergisst? Es gibt keinen Absturz oder ähnliches, sondern nach dem Neustart ist im Treibermenü wieder alles auf Ausgewogen anstatt auf Benutzerdefiniert?



oben Rechts auf "Übernehmen" drücken. Dort kannst Du auch Profile abspeichern und laden.


----------



## drstoecker (21. März 2019)

Soulu schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> also seitdem ich das letzte mal geschrieben hatte (1 - 1 1/2 Wochen her) habe ich versucht GPU Z beim Absturz (Blackscreen) an zu haben.
> 
> ...


Haste die Karte über beide pci-e Kabel angeschlossen?
tippe irgendwie auf dein Netzteil.


----------



## RX480 (21. März 2019)

Der Browser kann sich schon mal bei Speicherleak o.ä.(Verbindung?) aufhängen. Das hat nichts mit dem UVen zu tun, falls man die niedrigen States net zu sehr verstellt.
PC vom Netz.
Und Windows-Schnellstart sollte man vorher deaktivieren.
Windows 10: Schnellstart deaktivieren - so geht's - CHIP
 Neustart, Setting laden und nochmal neu starten. --> Game testen.
Erst als 2. mal verschiedene Browser testen.

Wenn man irgendwo abstürzt sollte man prinzipiell das Profil neu laden und neu starten.
Wundert mich gar net wenn das Game nach nem Browser-Absturz auch net mehr will.


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (21. März 2019)

Noch mal zurück zu VSR. Funktioniert das bei euch, wenn ihr per CRU benutzerdefinierte Auflösungen erstellt aber diese nicht direkt per VSR anwählen könnt?
Mit welcher letzten Version des Treibers, hat VSR noch funktioniert?


----------



## wuchzael (21. März 2019)

Bei mir funktioniert VSR mit allen getesteten Treibern. Also alle Versionen seit September 2018 

Was genau heißt denn "funktioniert" nicht? Was machst du und wie sieht der Fehler aus?



Grüße!


----------



## Gurdi (21. März 2019)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Bei mir funktioniert VSR mit allen getesteten Treibern. Also alle Versionen seit September 2018
> 
> Was genau heißt denn "funktioniert" nicht? Was machst du und wie sieht der Fehler aus?
> 
> ...



An manchen TV´s funktioniert es nicht, ich das selbe Problem an der FHD Kiste.
Tja welcher Treiber war das der noch ging, ich weiß es nicht mehr genau.
Es muss ein Treiber vor Dezember gewesen sein.


----------



## gandrasch (22. März 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal mit DDU alle alten Treiberdateien entfernt und alles neu installiert? Auch nVidia-Daten, falls vorhanden.
> Was für ein Netzteil hast du?



Die Treiber per DDU neu installieren hat das Abstürzen bei Änderung des Profils tatsächlich gelöst.

Trotzdem habe ich dann immer noch das PC stürzt bei Berührung ab Problem  " Der Anzeigetreiber "amdkmdap" reagiert nicht mehr und wurde wiederhergestellt."


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (22. März 2019)

Leider funktioniert es mit dem letzten WQHL 18.12.2 Treiber auch nicht mit dem TV. Wenn Nvidia nicht so sehr auf Obsoleszenz gehen würde, hätte ich mir ne GTX geholt. So bleibt die Vega und ich benutz GeDoSaTo bei älteren Spielen. Schade, wäre cool gewesen


----------



## Gurdi (22. März 2019)

Nimm mal einen noch älteren 9er müsste laufen meine ich.


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (22. März 2019)

Stimmt. Mit dem noch älteren Treiber 18.5.1 hats funktioniert. Das ist gut zu wissen, dass meine Hardware und Kabel in Ordnung sind. Dachte es liegt vielleicht an den 10m HDMI Kabel.
Jetzt liegts an AMD uns das VSR auf die neuen Treiber zu portieren. Ansonsten bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig als immer wieder zwischen den Treiber zu wechseln. 
Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Downsampler (22. März 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Sorry ich bin anscheinend zu dämlich aber bitte was ist der Schlumpf?  meinst du das OverdriveNtool? Mach ja alles nur über den Wattman ^^



Gurdi hat seiner standard Vega 56 das Gehäuse der Vega Frontier Edition verpasst. Weil das blau ist, nennt er es den "Schlumpf".


----------



## RX480 (23. März 2019)

Die MSi 56 Blower für 249,-€+3x Games:
8GB MSI Radeon RX Vega 56 AIR BOOST 8G OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Gurdi (23. März 2019)

Heftig, richtige Preisschlacht jetzt am Start. Hab auch nun ne neu Verwendung für meine 64er als DHE gefunden. Ich denke die wird in eine GearBox wandern und mein neues Convertibel dann via Thunderbolt befeuern. Muss nur mal checken ob die Netzteile ausreichend sind in den Boxen.


----------



## RX480 (24. März 2019)

Was für ein Convertibel hast Du denn jetzt genommen, mit welcher Auflösung ?
Da solltestest Du doch die 64 mit ODT auf extrem sparsam pimpen können.


----------



## Gurdi (24. März 2019)

Es wird denke ich ein HP Spectre mit Vega M GL.


----------



## RX480 (24. März 2019)

Habe einen alten 4k-Moni am Zweitrechner, und spiele ältere Games@FHD. Das sieht TipTop aus. Schrift soundso.
Du musst ja bei heavy Load net auf 4k gehen. Da kann die 64 chillen (wg. dem NT) und bei light Games ist 4k ja weiterhin möglich.


----------



## Gurdi (24. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Habe einen alten 4k-Moni am Zweitrechner, und spiele ältere Games@FHD. Das sieht TipTop aus. Schrift soundso.
> Du musst ja net auf 4k gehen.



1800p und fertig. So hab ich die V64 ja auch immer genutzt.


----------



## RX480 (24. März 2019)

Auch am C32HG70 ?
Kannst Du mal bitte für Dummies genau erklären wie Du die Custom Resolution im Wattman eingestellt hast mit Bild.
Ggf. auch noch von CRU. (wäre ja bei gleichem Moni für mich ideal)

Danke


----------



## Gerry1984 (24. März 2019)

Ich glaub wir haben alle Kernschrott gekauft, zumindest wenn man einem erfahrenen User mit über 20.000 Beiträgen glauben schenken will 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...35561-matx-pc-fuer-ca-1000-a.html#post9792833

Was soll ich jetzt mit meiner 56er machen, hab die schon auf Wasser umgebaut?  
Vielleicht kann ich die noch in den Zentralheizungskreislauf dazuhängen, dann kann die die Fernwärme etwas entlasten und das Haus mitheizen. Zum zocken scheint so so ein Kernschrott ja nicht tauglich zu sein


----------



## RX480 (24. März 2019)

Gerry1984 schrieb:


> Ich glaub wir haben alle Kernschrott gekauft, zumindest wenn man einem erfahrenen User mit über 20.000 Beiträgen glauben schenken will



Wenn ich mir die vielen Smileys anschaue in dem Beitrag, dann klapperts bei Dem schon gewaltig im Kopf!
(von Vega = Null Plan)


----------



## wuchzael (24. März 2019)

Hab ich auch direkt mal erwähnt...


----------



## RX480 (24. März 2019)

Diskussionen mit solchen Leuten bringen i.d.R. nix.  Die haben Ihre vorgefasste Meinung.

Ich mache auch nur ab und an ne Ausnahme im News-Bereich, wenn tagelang ein Satz (eher Ausrede zum Unvermögen) 
von Jensen hochgejubelt wird.

Und als TOP-Bild auf S1. steht.
Statt vernünftiger Technik-News.


----------



## wuchzael (24. März 2019)

Ich weiß. Aber ich kann sowas irgendwie nicht stehen lassen. Der Fragesteller kriegt dann wieder Schrott empfohlen, weil irgendwer mal irgendwas gehört hat...

Grüße


----------



## RX480 (24. März 2019)

Das stimmt allerdings. An den Armen hatte ich jetzt gar net gedacht.

War nach m.E. damals in dem News-Thread zur "preiswerten 56 im Mindstar" ausreichend besprochen.


----------



## hks1981 (25. März 2019)

Kurze Frage zu dem OverdriveNTool. Wenn ich dort alles eingestellt habe, muss ich dieses Tool nach jedem Neustart des Pc´s wieder starten oder klappt dies Automatisch? Leider habe ich dazu nichts gefunden


----------



## hks1981 (25. März 2019)

Gerry1984 schrieb:


> Ich glaub wir haben alle Kernschrott gekauft, zumindest wenn man einem erfahrenen User mit über 20.000 Beiträgen glauben schenken will
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...35561-matx-pc-fuer-ca-1000-a.html#post9792833
> 
> ...



Das ist doch immer das gleiche, genauso die Referenzkäufe, kein Artic nur BeQuiet und Noctua und am besten das teuerstes NT von BQ denn nur dann lässt sich dein PC auch einschalten ^^ Ich verwende seit Jahren Arctic F12 Lüfter wo ein Stück 4€ kostet und ja die drehen bei 900RPM genau so leise vor sich hin wie ein 20€ Lüfter. Auch die Luftzirkulation ist in Ordnung. Keine Graka, Keine CPU kommt an die 67c bei mir jemals ran und läuft einfach wunderbar. Was soll man dazu sagen, dass sind meistens die User, die einfach dem Strom schwimmen ohne Mut zum selber Testen haben.


----------



## Gurdi (25. März 2019)

Man brauch nicht immer der geilsten scheiß, aber die Top Komponenten machen halb oft den Unterschied beim letzten Quäntchen, das ist es mir meist oft Wert auch wenn es sicher in keinem Verhältnis zueinander steht.


----------



## SnaxeX (25. März 2019)

Ich hab jetzt noch einmal den Time Spy Benchmark gemacht, mit HBM Takt von 1040MHz auf 1100MHz. Der geht flüssig durch im Gegensatz zu früher, anscheinend funktioniert da der Treiber besser für mich. 

Alten Werte:

Benchmark Score: 7637

GPU Score: 7463
Test 1: 51,99fps
Test 2: 40,50fps

CPU Score: 8804
Test 1: 29,58fps


Neuen Werte:

Benchmark Score: 7637

GPU Score: 7561
Test 1: 52,63fps
Test 2: 41,05fps

CPU Score: 8804
Test 1: 28.68fps

Irgendwie scheint sich da nichts verbessert zu haben wirklich...?


Was sind eigentlich die Vorteile vom Umbau der Vega von LuKü auf WaKü? Kann man da groß mehr Taktraten fahren oder geht dabei auch der Stromverbrauch durch die Decke?


----------



## Lighting-Designer (25. März 2019)

Der GPU-Takt steigt bei ner Wakü. Meine LC lief mit 1700+ MHz.


----------



## RX480 (25. März 2019)

Win Win
Bei niedrigen Temps würde genau dasselbe Setting ein mue sparsamer und gleichzeitig ein mue schneller sein. 
P6+7 lässt sich dann ein mue anheben bei gleicher Spannung.
<50°C ist meist erst HBM-Takt 1140..1150+ möglich.


----------



## SnaxeX (25. März 2019)

Ich lass mir das noch einmal durch den Kopf gehen. Eigentlich wollt ich dieses Jahr nur auf Ryzen 3000 aufrüsten, aber irgendwie würde sich auch ne WaKü anbieten (Die Lust/Angst ist ja gegeben^^)


----------



## RX480 (25. März 2019)

Na dann warte mal auf den 3000er und dann gleich ein schöner Custom-Loop für Beides.
Weiss jetzt gar net wie Es mit Waterblocks für die Devil ausschaut = Sonderfall! (evtl. net mehr zu bekommen)

Wenn Dirs nur ums Basteln geht, mach nen Ghettomod. + bessere WLP ( +ordentliche Pads auf die Spawas )


----------



## SnaxeX (25. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Na dann warte mal auf den 3000er und dann gleich ein schöner Custom-Loop für Beides.
> Weiss jetzt gar net wie Es mit Waterblocks für die Devil ausschaut = Sonderfall! (evtl. net mehr zu bekommen)
> 
> Wenn Dirs nur ums Basteln geht, mach nen Ghettomod. + bessere WLP.



Red Devil ist glaub ich noch ein Sonderfall, aber ich habe hier schon im Forum den Kontakt bekommen von einer Person aus dem Luxx Forum, welche eine angepasste WaKü Block für die Red Devil bekommen hat.


----------



## wuchzael (25. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Auch am C32HG70 ?
> Kannst Du mal bitte für Dummies genau erklären wie Du die Custom Resolution im Wattman eingestellt hast mit Bild.
> Ggf. auch noch von CRU. (wäre ja bei gleichem Moni für mich ideal)
> 
> Danke



@Gurdi: Da hätte ich auch Interesse dran. Sobald ich eine VSR Auflösung auswähle, haut mir der Treiber die Spannung wieder hoch und mein UV greift nicht mehr.


Grüße!


----------



## Gurdi (26. März 2019)

Nehmt CRU und setzt euch eine neue Auflösung unter detailed Resolution rein, achtete dabei darauf dass Ihr die HZ Zahl entsprechend einstellt, also das diese darstellbar ist über den Anschluss. Also bei DP z.B. 100HZ bei UHD, bei HDMI max 60Hz usw.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (26. März 2019)

Wäre net 3840x2160 richtig ?

Zeig mal bitte Dein 1800p.

btw.
Es gibt inzwischen 1.4.1:
CRU (Custom Resolution Utility) Tips, Tricks and Monitors OC (LCD/LED/CRT) | guru3D Forums
(leider auch viel alter Kram)

Nachtrag:
Gurdi hat Recht braucht man net unbedingt, besser nur VSR und Wattman.(benutzerdef.@60Hz)


----------



## Gurdi (26. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wäre net 3840x2160 richtig ?
> 
> Zeig mal bitte Dein 1800p.



Ich muss beim C32 nix einstellen, der hat da keine Probleme mit. Problematisch wird es wohl wenn die Standardeinstellungen nicht mehr übertragbar sind vom Faktor her. 1800p läuft ja ganz normal via VSR auch ohne das der Treiber die Spannung anhebt.


----------



## RX480 (26. März 2019)

1800p  ist net schlecht für ne Singlegraka. (RX64) 
Bei mir gibt es ungefähr 50mV Aufschlag bei der primären Graka. Liegt wahrscheinlich an den 100Hz.
Bleibt auch teilw. unter 1,0V. Könnte also sein, das man mit einem 64er-Setting in der Drehe nix merkt. 
Anscheinend im Fenstermodus am Besten. Da kann man auch zur Not auf 60Hz gehen. 
Mein Moni ist ja noch Bj.17 hat evtl doch ne geringere Übertragungsrate.(siehe Anhang)
Das war noch net optimal. BESSER siehe Nachtrag!

Nachtrag, Anscheinend am Besten erstmal: 
1. Im Wattman/Anzeige auf VSR zu gehen.
2. Desktop/Anzeigeeinstellungen auf 1800p.
3. Im Wattman ne zusätzliche Benutzerdefinierte Auflösung 1800p@60Hz mit Modus "CVT verringerte Austastung"
(evtl. gehen auch andere Modi, nur MANUELL will Er net!) Man braucht nur die 144..100Hz in 60Hz und CVT ändern.
4.Desktop kann man dann wieder auf 1440p gehen. 
5. Im Spiel 1800p jetzt mit 60Hz auswählbar.
6. Geht jetzt auch ohne VSR, wenn die Resolution erstmal erstellt ist.
7. GPU-Skalierung am besten OFF.


Im Vollbild: OHNE große Spannungserhöhung = geil
(da brauch ich gar net Turing + DLSS)

Per HDMi könnte der Kopierschutz HDCP auch ne Rolle spielen. 4k@HDMi scheint eh komisch zu sein (Einige mit hohen Spannungen).
Evtl. hilft ein aktiver DP zu HDMi-Adapter.


----------



## wuchzael (26. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> 1800p läuft ja ganz normal via VSR auch ohne das der Treiber die Spannung anhebt.



Bei mir leider nicht mit Acer XF270HUA (1440p/144). Wenn ich 1800p auswähle, geht sofort die Spannung auf 1100mV und damit der Verbrauch direkt mal um 100W nach oben .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße!


----------



## WhoRainZone (26. März 2019)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Red Devil ist glaub ich noch ein Sonderfall, aber ich habe hier schon im Forum den Kontakt bekommen von einer Person aus dem Luxx Forum, welche eine angepasste WaKü Block für die Red Devil bekommen hat.


Alphacool NexXxos GPX-AMD RX Vega M07 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | NexXxos GPX Komplettkuehler | GPU - Komplettkuehler | GPU - Kuehler | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
Hier bitteschön 
Aber ist halt Alphacool


----------



## RX480 (26. März 2019)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Bei mir leider nicht mit Acer XF270HUA (1440p/144). Wenn ich 1800p auswähle, geht sofort die Spannung auf 1100mV und damit der Verbrauch direkt mal um 100W nach oben .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Versuch mal in einem der Fenstermodi oder Vollbild im Game auf 60Hz zu gehen.

btw.
Konnte im Wattman auch  die 1440p als Benutzerdefiniert mit 60Hz erstellen. 1800p muss ich erstmal sehen.


----------



## SnaxeX (26. März 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Alphacool NexXxos GPX-AMD RX Vega M07 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | NexXxos GPX Komplettkuehler | GPU - Komplettkuehler | GPU - Kuehler | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
> Hier bitteschön
> Aber ist halt Alphacool



Haben sie den endlich rausgebracht? Als ich damals vor Monaten nachgefragt hab, hat es noch geheißen, dass das sicher noch ne Ewigkeit braucht, wenn überhaupt!^^


----------



## WhoRainZone (26. März 2019)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Haben sie den endlich rausgebracht? Als ich damals vor Monaten nachgefragt hab, hat es noch geheißen, dass das sicher noch ne Ewigkeit braucht, wenn überhaupt!^^


ALC halt 
Ich wollte denen direkt zum Release der Nano meine Karte schicken, wollten se nicht, hat auch geheißen, für die wird es keinen Block geben. 
~2 Monate später war dann einer da


----------



## wuchzael (26. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Versuch mal in einem der Fenstermodi oder Vollbild im Game auf 60Hz zu gehen.
> 
> btw.
> Konnte im Wattman auch  die 1440p als Benutzerdefiniert mit 60Hz erstellen. 1800p muss ich erstmal sehen.



Probiere ich heute Abend mal aus, muss erstmal mit den Hunden raus... die reißen schon die Bude ab. 

BTW: Mir würden ja auch 1800p mit mehr als 60Hz gut gefallen 


Grüße!


----------



## RX480 (26. März 2019)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Probiere ich heute Abend mal aus, muss erstmal mit den Hunden raus... die reißen schon die Bude ab.
> BTW: Mir würden ja auch 1800p mit mehr als 60Hz gut gefallen
> Grüße!



Schau nochmal in meinen Post #11129, im Nachtrag erklärt wie Es bei mir am Besten funzt.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/485138-amd-rx-vega-laberthread-1113.html#post9796381
Mit 1800p soll/muss man dann natürlich die andere Kantenglättung ganz minimal halten, weils sonst zuviel wird.

Werde mal neu Starten und mich überraschen lassen, obs dann noch geht.
FUNZT


----------



## Gurdi (26. März 2019)

Welche Firmware hast du denn drauf? Hast du die aktuelle?Verwendest du den Treiber für den C32?


----------



## RX480 (26. März 2019)

Habe nur 1x im Herbst 2017 die Firmware geändert. (Die neueste mit FS2 habe ich net drauf, nutze i.d.R. nur den LowInputLag-Mode)
Er zeigt am Moni DP 1.2+ an.

Die neue Auflösung habe ich im Wattman/Anzeige mit 19.1.1 WHQL erstellt.
Gibt Es für den C32 einen extra Treiber ?


----------



## wuchzael (26. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Schau nochmal in meinen Post #11129, im Nachtrag erklärt wie Es bei mir am Besten funzt.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/485138-amd-rx-vega-laberthread-1113.html#post9796381
> Mit 1800p soll/muss man dann natürlich die andere Kantenglättung ganz minimal halten, weils sonst zuviel wird.
> 
> ...



Moin!


So, gerade noch mal bisschen rumgespielt. Im  Borderless Window Mode gibt es tatsächlich keine Spannungserhöhung  dafür wird das Bild dann hässlich skaliert, sodass ich am Ende kein sauberes Bild habe (Schriften sind nicht glatt etc).

Wenn ich eine Custom Resolution nach deiner Anleitung erstelle (1800p / 60Hz), sagt der Monitor "kein Signal", hab ich auch erst durch Wechseln des Displayports wieder erhalten .

Wenn ich bswp. 1800p / 72Hz anlege (halbe refresh rate), das funzt zwar, aber weder auf dem Desktop noch ingame kann ich die 72Hz auswählen. Dasselbe mit 100Hz. Noch ne Idee?

Edit: Hab noch ne 3/4 Flasche Wein hier stehen und Zeit 


Grüße!


----------



## RX480 (26. März 2019)

Wie Du schon gemerkt hast gehen Dir irgendwann die DP´s aus = net gut.
Google mal besser, wie Du fehlerhafte Monitorsettings aus der Registry bekommst.
(evtl. DDU als letzter Ausweg im abgesicherten Modus)

Bei mir hat Wattman gar net erst fehlerhafte Settings bei benutzerdefiniert akzeptiert.
allerdings
Habe ich am Moni auf 100Hz gestellt und hatte vorher auch mal ne 1440p@60Hz als benutzerdef. erstellt und
bei Windowsanzeige erweitere Adaptereigenschaften mal übernommen, so das der Desktop auch auf 60Hz läuft.


----------



## wuchzael (26. März 2019)

Nene, alles cool. Hab den Port gewechselt, die fehlerhafte/nicht unterstützte Auflösung gelöscht und Port wieder zurück gewechselt.

Versuche es gleich mal mit CRU.


Grüße!


----------



## RX480 (26. März 2019)

Im Luxx war auch Einer,  Der mit CRU rumgespielt hat. Den könnte man auch mal fragen. 
Ich suche dort mal.


----------



## Gurdi (26. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Habe nur 1x im Herbst 2017 die Firmware geändert. (Die neueste mit FS2 habe ich net drauf, nutze i.d.R. nur den LowInputLag-Mode)
> Er zeigt am Moni DP 1.2+ an.
> 
> Die neue Auflösung habe ich im Wattman/Anzeige mit 19.1.1 WHQL erstellt.
> Gibt Es für den C32 einen extra Treiber ?



Ja es gibt einen extra Treiber, den solltest du auch verwenden wegen FS2 und Co.
Ich empfehle dir zudem dringend die Firmware zu updaten, da dadurch auch die Bildqualität verbessert wird. Man kann sogar die Firmware des C27 drauf flashen, dann ist Helligkeit und Kontrast nochmal deutlich besser, aber das Panel wird dann extrem heiß bei hoher Helligkeit.

Mit CRU könnt Ihr alle Settings wieder zurück resetten.


----------



## RX480 (26. März 2019)

Danke für die Info!
Werde Das mal im Hinterkopf behalten. Erstmal net ändern wg. Never change a winning Team.
Meine Farben sehen eigentlich gut aus, nur die ganz alte Firmware vom Frühjahr 17 war net so prall.


----------



## wuchzael (26. März 2019)

Hab noch mal mit Cru paar Sachen getestet. 3200 x 1800 mit verschiedenen Hz Zahlen von 50 bis 100. Auch verschiedene Modi (LCD standard, LCD reduced, manual)... mein Monitor hat da scheinbar keinen Bock drauf und zeigt immer "Frequenzen nicht unterstützt".

Glaube ich genieße heute einfach meinen Wein und die hohen FPS in 1440p Auflösung 


Grüße!


----------



## RX480 (26. März 2019)

Wohl bekomms!

Habs gefunden. Allerdings net 1800p sondern 4k@75Hz.
drowsemight kann man auch per PN hier im Forum fragen:
[Sammelthread] AMD RX VEGA Sammelthread + FAQ - Seite 367


----------



## Downsampler (27. März 2019)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Hab noch mal mit Cru paar Sachen getestet. 3200 x 1800 mit verschiedenen Hz Zahlen von 50 bis 100. Auch verschiedene Modi (LCD standard, LCD reduced, manual)... mein Monitor hat da scheinbar keinen Bock drauf und zeigt immer "Frequenzen nicht unterstützt".
> 
> Glaube ich genieße heute einfach meinen Wein und die hohen FPS in 1440p Auflösung
> 
> ...



Mit CRU musste man auch die GPU Skalierung einschalten, zumindest bei meiner alten Radeon 5870.


----------



## wuchzael (27. März 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Mit CRU musste man auch die GPU Skalierung einschalten, zumindest bei meiner alten Radeon 5870.



Moin!

Hab ich eigentlich eh immer an, weil ich hin und wieder mal alte Adventures spiele, die noch kein 16:9 unterstützen. Nichts ist schlimmer, als ein aufgezoomtes Bild...

Grüße!


----------



## RX480 (27. März 2019)

@Gurdi
Ich kann jetzt 1800p auch ohne VSR anwählen.
Der Moni ist wirklich erstaunlich.


----------



## hugo-03 (27. März 2019)

Teamrot und DX 12 <3 Hitman 2 – DirectX 12 im Test - ComputerBase


----------



## SnaxeX (27. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Win Win
> Bei niedrigen Temps würde genau dasselbe Setting ein mue sparsamer und gleichzeitig ein mue schneller sein.
> P6+7 lässt sich dann ein mue anheben bei gleicher Spannung.
> <50°C ist meist erst HBM-Takt 1140..1150+ möglich.



Also die 1140MHz HBM Takt macht er mir auch so mit (getestet bis jetzt nur 1x Time Spy). 

Ab 1150MHz schließt er mir die Anwendung einfach, was laut dem OC Guide (der ist übrigens super, mit all den Fehlermeldungen und die Ursache!) bedeutet, dass der HBM einfach nicht mehr mitmacht, selbst mit ne WaKü? Oder könnt ich dann mit nem LC Bios noch mehr rausholen?

Edit: Beim 2. Run hat auch alles gepasst. Interessant ist aber, dass er im GPU Benchmark es immer wieder nen Abfall der GPU Aulastung gab auf 97% oder 98%, aber nur wenn man in GPU-Z genau auf die Leiste hingeschaut hat, ansonsten hätte man es nicht gesehen.


----------



## Gurdi (27. März 2019)

Nein wenn der HBM zu macht, macht er zu. Das LC Bios wird daran nichts ändern, auch niedrigere Temperaturen nicht mehr.


----------



## SnaxeX (27. März 2019)

Trotzdem interessant, dass ich mit den 2018er Treiber immer schnell Bildfehler hatte und auf einmal krieg ich 1140MHz hin mit den 2019er Treiber. Wobei ich dazu sagen muss, dass die Lüfterkurve jetzt schon früher mit den 1700rpm beginnt als bei den 2018er Treiber und generell die Hysterie etwas vorbei ist.


----------



## RX480 (27. März 2019)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> Teamrot und DX 12 <3 Hitman 2 – DirectX 12 im Test - ComputerBase



Gut beobachtet, die Kombi läuft gut. Ca, 1/3 mehr min Fps, net schlecht!
Nen 9900 hat eh kaum ein Veganer.(nur Radeoner)

btw.
HBM-Takt und Temp. sind trotzdem bei Vielen voneinander abhängig.(im Luxx wird <50°C als optimal gesehen)
1140@Air ist einfach nur Glück, bzw. kann sein, das der neueste Treiber ein mue Anders tickt!(DSBR-mäßig)


----------



## SnaxeX (27. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Gut beobachtet, die Kombi läuft gut. Ca, 1/3 mehr min Fps, net schlecht!
> Nen 9900 hat eh kaum ein Veganer.(nur Radeoner)
> 
> btw.
> ...



Dann habe ich wohl Glück gehabt! 
Aber wie es aussieht, werde ich wohl doch meinen ganzen PC unter Wasser setzen in den Osterferien, da auf Ryzen 2000 aufrüsten nichts bringt (hab überlegt wegen den besseren Frametimes) --> dafür werden dann im Herbst X570 Mainboard + Monoblock und Ryzen 3000 gekauft.


----------



## Schlafit (29. März 2019)

Frage:

wenn ich im Wattman UVOC betreibe, egal welche Werte ich einstelle, die Graka taktet nie in dem vom P6-7 angegebenen Takt. Die Temps gehen nicht über 60°C.
Ist das normal?


----------



## Downsampler (29. März 2019)

Schlafit schrieb:


> Frage:
> 
> wenn ich im Wattman UVOC betreibe, egal welche Werte ich einstelle, die Graka taktet nie in dem vom P6-7 angegebenen Takt. Die Temps gehen nicht über 60°C.
> Ist das normal?



Hast du einen 60 Hz Bildschirm und VSync eingeschaltet?


----------



## clancy688 (29. März 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Hast du einen 60 Hz Bildschirm und VSync eingeschaltet?



Das hab ich auch und trotzdem komm ich problemlos in den P7.

Vllt hat er P5, P6, P7 auf identischen Spannungen. Dann solls ja vorkommen, dass die GPU einfach nicht höher geht.


----------



## wuchzael (29. März 2019)

Nein, das ist korrekt so.

Wenn du da als P7 1600 MHz einstellst, boostet die Karte nicht bis 1600 MHz.

Gab auch irgendwo mal ne Erklärung dafür... 


Grüße!


----------



## Downsampler (29. März 2019)

Nö. Wenn du im P3 schon 60 FPS/60Hz hast, dann taktet die Karte nicht höher wenn VSync eingeschaltet ist. Hab etliche Spiele wo die Karte nicht höher taktet als ca. 1140 bis 1200 MHz u. a. PUBG, Fallout 4, Mass Effect 1-3, Borderlands 1 und 2.

Ich benutze immer FRTC auf 60 FPS und den Enhanced Sync, im Spiel dann immer VSync aus. Je nach Spiel noch Chill dazu von min. 30/40 bis max. 60 FPS.

Dabei braucht die Karte meistens 55 bis 120 Watt und wird selten wärmer als 55 Grad.


----------



## mrfloppy (29. März 2019)

Bei mir genauso, BF V FullHD Ultra Settings 60FPS/60 Hz ruht die Karte aus, Verbrauch um die 80 Watt Takt bei Max 1200 und Mem dümpelt bei um die 800 rum, aber Konstante 60 FPS


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## wuchzael (29. März 2019)

Die Karte reizt ihren Takt nur voll aus, wenn sie voll beansprucht wird.

Wenn du die FPS mit Vsync begrenzt (oder in anderen Szenarien deine CPU nicht mehr liefern kann), dann "chillt" die Karte ordentlich ab und taktet sich nur so hoch, dass die geforderte Leistung erbracht wird.

Spart Strom und Nerven (Temperatur und Lautstärke) 


Grüße!


----------



## SnaxeX (29. März 2019)

Ich habe mich mit dem Takt mal bisschen herum gespielt. Generell schaffe ich mit Spannung von P7 991mV nen Takt von knapp 1590MHz bei leicht gestiegenem Verbrauch. Wenn ich dann mal etwas voller ausfahre mit 1100mV und 1722MHz eingebe, schaffe ich so um die 1690MHz. Der Verbrauch steigt dann aber auch auf 280 Watt. Ist zwar an sich nett, weil die fps tatsächlich steigen, aber ich fahre nach wie vor meine angepasste "Sparmodus" Variante mit 210 Watt bei 1540MHz Takt und 1140 MHz HBM.

Umbau auf WaKü wird dann voraussichtlich in den Osterferien im April kommen, dann spiel ich mich noch einmal mehr etwas herum.


----------



## Alabamaman (29. März 2019)

Grüsst euch, hab heute mal wieder Geizhals gecheck und da ist mir aufgefallen das die keine Vegas mehr listen. Würde mal sagen die Lager sind leer.


----------



## EyRaptor (29. März 2019)

Alabamaman schrieb:


> Grüsst euch, hab heute mal wieder Geizhals gecheck und da ist mir aufgefallen das die keine Vegas mehr listen. Würde mal sagen die Lager sind leer.



Vmtl. ein Schluckauf von Geizhals.

Auf Mindfactory, Alternate und Cyberport finde ich jeweils einige lagernd, wenn auch nicht zu den besten Preisen die wird kürzlich hatten.
Bei anderen Shops habe ich jetzt nicht geschaut, aber da sieht es bestimmt nicht großartig anders aus.


----------



## hks1981 (30. März 2019)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Die Karte reizt ihren Takt nur voll aus, wenn sie voll beansprucht wird.
> 
> Wenn du die FPS mit Vsync begrenzt (oder in anderen Szenarien deine CPU nicht mehr liefern kann), dann "chillt" die Karte ordentlich ab und taktet sich nur so hoch, dass die geforderte Leistung erbracht wird.
> 
> ...



Das ist ja auch okay aber ich kann mir z.B. bei Superposition nicht erklären, warum ich nur einen Takt von 1471Mhz bekomme bei der Vega? Ich habe diesen weder im Wattmann eingestellt noch finde ich diesen? Wieso fährt die Karte da nicht auf den vollen Takt von 1570Mhz? ?? Hier mal das Bild vom Wattmann


----------



## Zwock7420 (30. März 2019)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Umbau auf WaKü wird dann voraussichtlich in den Osterferien im April kommen, dann spiel ich mich noch einmal mehr etwas herum.



Sag sowas nie zu laut.... Custom WaKü ist immer sone Sache, man muß schon wirklich gut und genau planen, sich besser 2-3 mal überlegen wie das alles passen könnte, und darf beim Bestellen der Teile (insbesondere Fittings) erstmal nicht zu geizig sein. Denn oft passt es dann doch nur etwas anders, als man sich das vorgestellt hat, und dann hat man die passenden Teile nicht da. Wenn dann ausgerechnet das Teil was man jetzt bräuchte nicht auf Lager ist, dann kann sich son Umbau schonmal ganz schön ziehen.

Ich finde das hat man auch sehr gut bei Crackys Bastelnächten gesehen, als er sein Graka-Testsystem incl. der Radeon 7 auf Wasser umrüsten wollte. Aus einer wurden dann locker mal 3-4 Sessions incl. wartezeiten zum bestellen zusätzlicher Teile.

Ich will Dir jetzt aber auch nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen... viel Einfluß hat dabei sicherlich auch, was für einen Anspruch du hast, und wie wichtig es Dir ist diesen auch ein zu halten...
Hast du schon Erfahrung mit Custom Waküs oder wäre es das 1. Mal?


----------



## rumpeLson (30. März 2019)

@hks1981:
Der in Wattman eingestellte Takt ist lediglich ein Taktziel und nicht, wie bei älteren Karten beispielsweise, ein absolut eingestellter Takt. Dieser Takt würde im Idealfall anliegen, sofern die Karte nicht durch Temperatur, Stromverbrauch und Voltage begrenzt wird.
Daher steigt bei gleichem Taktziel auch der reale Takt an, sofern man die Voltage erhöht und nicht ins Strom- oder Temperaturlimit läuft.

Du hinterlegst im Wattman also idealerweise eine Voltage, mit der du was den Verbrauch und die Temperatur angeht leben kannst, und kannst dann sukzessive das Taktziel erhöhen bis die Karte instabil wird.


----------



## SnaxeX (30. März 2019)

Zwock7420 schrieb:


> Sag sowas nie zu laut.... Custom WaKü ist immer sone Sache, man muß schon wirklich gut und genau planen, sich besser 2-3 mal überlegen wie das alles passen könnte, und darf beim Bestellen der Teile (insbesondere Fittings) erstmal nicht zu geizig sein. Denn oft passt es dann doch nur etwas anders, als man sich das vorgestellt hat, und dann hat man die passenden Teile nicht da. Wenn dann ausgerechnet das Teil was man jetzt bräuchte nicht auf Lager ist, dann kann sich son Umbau schonmal ganz schön ziehen.
> 
> Ich finde das hat man auch sehr gut bei Crackys Bastelnächten gesehen, als er sein Graka-Testsystem incl. der Radeon 7 auf Wasser umrüsten wollte. Aus einer wurden dann locker mal 3-4 Sessions incl. wartezeiten zum bestellen zusätzlicher Teile.
> 
> ...



Mach mir nicht Angst 

Ich bin da ganz jungfräulich, es wird dann mein erstes Mal 
Ich bin schon gespannt, ich hoffe eigentlich nur, dass der Umbau meiner Vega glatt über die Bühne geht, ansonsten habe ich da fürs erste Mal keine hohen Ansprüche. Nen T-Hahn werd ich mir auf jedenfall reinbauen, damit ich leichter die WaKü umbauen kann, wenn doch was schief gegangen ist.  Und ich sage ja auch nur "voraussichtlich", Versprechungen mach ich da eh keine, nicht an mir selbst! 

Und klarerweise werden dann auch Bilder hochgeladen.


----------



## phillippt (31. März 2019)

Hallo Zusammen, ich bin nun seit 2 Wochen auch Besitzer einer Strix Vega 64. Ich hab mich gestern ein wenig mit Undervolting beschäftigt und bin aktuell bei den Einstellungen anbei stehengeblieben. 
Sollte man auch an den Memory Werten "rumspielen" oder ist es besser hier nichts anzufassen? 

Da ich (noch) nicht die grafischen Bomben spiele, wird beim zocken meine GPU mit den Werten max. zu 70% belastet (bei Forza Horizon 4 z.B.) - daher muss ich nicht zwangsläufig einen extrem hohen Takt fahren. 
Eher bin ich etwas sparsamer unterwegs :p
Temperaturen so: ca. 60 Grad GPU Temp, SOC VRM 75 Grad.


----------



## RX480 (31. März 2019)

phillippt schrieb:


> Sollte man auch an den Memory Werten "rumspielen" oder ist es besser hier nichts anzufassen?



Memory sollte 1050..1080@960mV schaffen. (Memory P3 = 960mV ist dann = GPU-P5=960mV)
Ist auch günstiger für hoch und runtertakten.

Außerdem evtl. mal GPU 
P1 950mV (=memory P2)
P2= 952mV
P3 = 954mV
P4 = 956mV


----------



## rumpeLson (31. März 2019)

@phillippt:
Dein Memory P3 torpediert dir aktuell deine Settings: Der maximale HBM-Takt von 945, den du vermutlich locker auf 1050 oder mehr erhöhen kannst und solltest, liegt aktuell nur an, wenn die GPU in P7 ist, also maximal ausgelastet wird. Sobald die GPU in P6 oder niedriger taktet, taktet dein HBM aktuell runter auf 800. Da dies häufiger passieren kann, kann dies zu unschönen Rucklern führen.
Außerdem überschreibst du mit der Voltage in Memory P3 (1100 mv) deine P7 Voltage der GPU. Sofern sich also die GPU in P7 befindet liegen nicht die konfigurierten 980 mv an sondern vielmehr 1100 mv.

Du solltest, wie RX480 schon geschrieben hat, die Voltage in Memory P3 immer exakt auf den Wert von GPU P5 setzen. Dann liegt der maximale HBM-Takt bereits an, sofern sich die GPU in P5 oder höher befindet. Über die Voltage werden die Zustände also miteinander verknüpft.

Das Gleiche gilt nun auch für den Memory P2 (korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich falsch liege): Dieser ist in der Regel mit dem GPU P2 verknüpft. Meines Erachtens solltest du also entweder deinen GPU P2 auf 950 mv setzen, oder deinen Memory P2 auf 930 mv reduzieren (dies ist aber nur mit einem Reg-Mod möglich und sofern du mit der GPU P7 bzw. HBM P3 Voltage nicht unter 950 mv möchtest auch eigentlich unnötig).


----------



## phillippt (31. März 2019)

Vielen Dank für Eure Hinweise! Ich habe mal ein wenig getestet und so läuft die Karte stabil.
Jetzt verstehe ich auch die Zusammenhänge mit den Werten, dass war mir vorher nicht so klar.


----------



## RX480 (31. März 2019)

Weil ich Das gerade bei Dir sehe:
Funzt die Lüftersteuerung ?
Auf dem Desktop hast Du wieviel U/min ?


----------



## Die_Himbeere (31. März 2019)

Hallo miteinander:

Aufgrund meines recht komplexen Setups gibt es Probleme mit meiner Gigabyte Vega 64 GraKa. 
Ich habe von Fällen gelesen wo in der Vergangenheit Graka Modelle in andere umgeflasht werden konnten, ich erinnere mich an Fälle wie R9 290 -> R9 290X und dergleichen.

Gibt es die Möglichkeit meine Gigabyte Vega 64 in eine Sapphire/Asus/was auch immer Vega 64 umzuflashen? Mir geht es nicht um Taktraten, Spannungen o.ä. sondern um die reine Funktion. 

Ich nutze die Karte nämlich in einer virtuellen Maschine und dort verursacht diese ab und zu Blackscreens, schlechte / keine Reproduzierbarkeit des Fehlers (Tritt bei hoher Last auf, an Overvolting traue ich mich nicht so recht ran).
Ein User auf Reddit hatte dasselbe Problem mit seiner GB V64 und tauscht diese momentan um, andere User berichten, dass mit ihren Sapphire/andere Vendor das Problem nicht auftritt.

Danke im Vorraus!

Gruß,
Himbeere


----------



## RX480 (31. März 2019)

Du kannst wahrscheinlich nur in der Kommandozeile als Admin das Nitro-Bios von Sapphire probieren.
(falls die Lüfter genauso angeschlossen sind; 2 statt 3 könnte schon ein Problem sein)
Auf jeden Fall vorher das alte Bios abspeichern an nem separaten Ort.

Ansonsten würde ich zum UVen raten.
Werte so wie bei philippt.


----------



## usna (31. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir die Tage eine Strix Vega 56 zugelegt, nachdem ich im Vorfeld überall gelesen hatte, dass man die Vega super leicht untervolten kann. 

Nun habe ich mir etliche Forumsbeiträge durchglesen und bin jedoch kaum schlauer geworden. Im Gegenteil, ich check es nun fast garnichts mehr.

Könntet ihr mir einfach ein paar Zahlen nennen, die ich übernehmen kann?

Meine Absicht ist garnicht ein OC am Limit, sondern ein veringerter Stromverbrauch, somit weniger Abwärme (und im besten Fall ein wenig Leistungsgewinn)!


----------



## RX480 (31. März 2019)

So ähnlich wie skears: 
(schon etwas auf Sicher angepasst)

GPU
Pstate 1 992 MHz mit 900mV
Pstate 2 1137 MHz mit 905mV
Pstate 3 1267 MHz mit 915mV
Pstate 4 1327 MHz mit 925mV
Pstate 5 1477 MHz mit 940mV
Pstate 6 1532 MHz mit 960mV
Pstate 7 1582 MHz mit 985mV (evtl. geht noch mehr)

HBM
880@925mV ( testen evtl. geht noch mehr)

PT
Leistungsbereich links unter dem Lüfter auf +30 setzen.

edit: 
P5+7 korrigiert.


----------



## usna (31. März 2019)

Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## phillippt (31. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Weil ich Das gerade bei Dir sehe:
> Funzt die Lüftersteuerung ?
> Auf dem Desktop hast Du wieviel U/min ?



Ja es funktioniert schon, nur nicht ganz so sauber wie ich mir das wünsche  wenn ich zocke können es so 1.600 werden.


----------



## usna (31. März 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> So ähnlich wie skears:
> (schon etwas auf Sicher angepasst)
> 
> GPU
> ...



Bei diesen Settings ging die Temperatur schon deutlich nach unten - jedoch fror mein Rechner nach einiger Zeit ein. An welcher Stelle sollte ich nun nachjustieren?


----------



## rumpeLson (31. März 2019)

usna schrieb:


> An welcher Stelle sollte ich nun nachjustieren?


Also bei mir würden diese Settings auch nicht laufen. Für meine Karte wäre das Taktziel von 1602 bei 985 mv etwas zu hoch. Mit niedrigerer Voltage kann ich dann auch höhere Taktziele einstellen. Bei 975 mv sinds etwa 1590, die ich einstellen kann, und bei 905 mv bereits 1640 Mhz.
Sollte es bei dir am P7 liegen, wäre die einfachste Variante einfach das Taktziel entsprechend zu reduzieren. Also beispielsweise 1580 bei 985mv.


----------



## RX480 (1. April 2019)

Jo,
P7 1592 ..1587 
P5 1482..1477

Beide States bitte gemeinsam ändern, kann sein das ausgerechnet der P5 etwas zu hoch für Dich war.

Wenn das Ganze immer noch zu warm wird, dann wie von Rumpelson empfohlen den P7 auf 980 oder 975mV.


----------



## usna (1. April 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Jo,
> P7 1592 ..1587
> P5 1482..1477
> 
> ...



Seht es mir bitte nach, dass ich trotz etliche Foreneinträge, den Zusammenhang zwischen verringerten Spannung und somit höherem Takt bzw. Temperatur nicht check. 

Letzteres leuchtet mir ein - höherer Takt verursacht eine höhere Temperatur (oder liege ich bereits hier falsch?). Aber weshalb kann ich durch einen niedrigen Wert in der Spannung einen größeren Takt erzielen?


----------



## Dudelll (1. April 2019)

usna schrieb:


> Seht es mir bitte nach, dass ich trotz etliche Foreneinträge, den Zusammenhang zwischen veringerten Spannung und somit höherem Takt bzw. Temparatur nicht check.
> 
> Letzters leuchtet mir ein - höherer Takt verursacht eine höhere Temparatur (oder liege ich bereits hier falsch?). Aber weshalb kann ich durch einen niedrigen Wert in der Spannung einen größeren Takt erziehlen?



Ich versuch's mal etwas ausführlicher:

Der Takt den du z.b. in Wattman vorgibst ist bei Vega nicht der Takt der wirklich anliegt, sondern eine Art Ziel das der Controller erreichen möchte mit der Spannung die du vorgibst. Wie weit der Takt real hoch geht hängt dann von mehreren Faktoren ab z.b. der Temperatur, des Verbrauchs, der Shader Auslastung und vermutlich noch von weiteren Variablen.

Nehmen wir jetzt die Standard Einstellungen, in den meisten Fällen begrenzt hiermit die Temperatur und das Powerlimit weil die Spannungen recht hoch sind und der Verbrauch und damit die Hitzeentwicklung im Grunde einfach durch P=U*I gegeben ist.

Jetzt könnte man einfach das Powerlimit hoch setzen, dann würde der Takt hoch gehen, weil das PL später erreicht wird ,allerdings verhindert die Temperatur das meistens, außer man hat z.b. eine Wakü. Daher verringert man im allgemeinen auch die Spannung.

Die verringerte Spannung sorgt jetzt dafür das der Verbrauch und die Temperatur fallen, daher limitieren diese beiden Faktoren nicht mehr und die Karte taktet höher. Das Ganze geht natürlich nur so lange wie der Takt bei der momentanen Spannung stabil läuft.

Setzt du jetzt den Takt, also das Taktziel bei fester Spannung immer höher, dann schmierts irgendwann ab. 

Ich halte es daher persönlich für am sinnvollsten sich eine Spannung festzulegen die man haben möchte und dann den Takt so lange zu verringern, oder zu erhöhen (je nachdem wie rum man anfängt), bis alles mit der festgelegten Spannung stabil läuft.

Will man dann mehr Leistung, dann setzt man sich eine neue Spannung und testet erneut welches Taktziel man mit dieser Spannung stabil erreichen kann.


----------



## Downsampler (1. April 2019)

Computerelektronik ist ein Gleichspannungssystem. Da gilt das Ohmsche Gesetz, in der Physik die Formel U = R x I.

Der Grafikkarte ist sozusagen der Widerstand R in Ohm. Je höher der Strom I in Ampere in einem elektrischen Leiter, hier die Grafikkarte, um so höher ist die Aufheizung des Leiters in Grad C. 

Verringert man die Spannung U in Volt verringert sich automatisch der Strom I in Ampere und damit die Temperatur des Leiters.

Der Widerstand R ist in gewissen Grenzen regelbar, sinkt jedoch mit absinkender Temperatur.

Die Software im BIOS der Garfikkarte und im Grafikkartentreiber erkennt jetzt, daß die Temperatur gesunken ist und gleicht das durch eine höhere Taktrate aus, im Idealfall bis das angegebene Taktziel oder das vorgegebene Powerlimit oder das vorgegebene Temperaturlimit erreicht ist. Man könnte grob sagen, daß ein höherer Takt den Widerstand erhöht. Der Takt wiederum ist abhängig von der angelegten Spannung.

Ohmsches Gesetz Rechner

Das Bild am Ende der Seite erklärt es recht anschaulich.


----------



## rumpeLson (1. April 2019)

Sofern das Powerlimit oder die Temperatur also den Takt begrenzen, kann das Absenken der Spannung also sogar zu einer Taktsteigerung führen. Ist dies nicht der Fall, lässt eine niedrigere Spannung den Takt auch immer fallen.

Falls du dich an meinem Beispiel mit dem Taktziel etwas aufgehangen hast: Bei niedrigeren Spannungen kann ich (stabil) höhere Taktziele vorgeben. Der reelle Takt ist aber dennoch niedriger. Bei 1640/905mv sinds dann so 1410 Mhz und bei 1590/975mv vielleicht 1480 Mhz.


----------



## Downsampler (1. April 2019)

Bei Vega heißt es nicht umsonst UV/OC. Undervolting bewirkt, daß eine höhere Taktrate erreicht wird, die sich näher am Taktziel befindet als mit der Standardspannung.

Mit NVidia Grafikkarten funktioniert das ähnlich.


----------



## phillippt (1. April 2019)

Zum Thema Temperatur: sofern die Alphacool Eiswolf jemals wieder lieferbar sein sollte, würdet ihr die als Ersatz zur "normalen" Kühlung der Asus Strix empfehlen?


----------



## Nordbadener (1. April 2019)

usna schrieb:


> Bei diesen Settings ging die Temparatur schon deutlich nach unten - jedoch fror mein Rechner nach einiger Zeit ein. An welcher Stelle sollte ich nun nachjustieren?



Ich habe eine XFX Vega 56 Referenzkarte und diese Werte gestern auch mal übernommen. Danach noch zwei Stunden Fallout 76 und Battlefield 1 gezockt, keine Probleme.


----------



## RX480 (1. April 2019)

phillippt schrieb:


> Zum Thema Temperatur: sofern die Alphacool Eiswolf jemals wieder lieferbar sein sollte, würdet ihr die als Ersatz zur "normalen" Kühlung der Asus Strix empfehlen?



Wers kühler/leiser möchte, dem reicht auch ein Ghettomod. Eiswolf ist erst ab 240er Radi sinnvoll. Da gibts günstige Radis als B-Ware. 
B-Ware guenstig kaufen: Einsatzbereit und fuer dich geprueft Hochwertig, sicher, schnell! | Aquatuning Germany
(Lüfter als Push+Pull wäre dann das I-Tüpfelchen)

Tips zur Montage von Ace und Dr.Stoecker beachten:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/485138-amd-rx-vega-laberthread-1081.html#post9760185


----------



## Downsampler (1. April 2019)

Glaube nicht, daß der auf die Strix passt.


----------



## phillippt (1. April 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Glaube nicht, daß der auf die Strix passt.


Laut Beschreibung ist die Strix mit abgedeckt...

Bei der B-Ware machen mir nur die fehlenden Teile sorgen (keine Wärmeleitpads inklusive). Ich versuche noch rauszufinden welche Dicke die Pads haben müssen^^
Edit: kaum schreib ich es, hab ich es gefunden 

Naja wenn ich die B-Ware nehme und die benötigten Pads dazu kaufe, zahle ich 165€... ist doch nicht so viel günstiger als neu zu kaufen leider


----------



## Downsampler (1. April 2019)

Wo siehst du da eine Strix in der Beschreibung?

Für die Strix mußt du einen separaten Kühler bestellen. Der kostet nochmal 105 Tacken obendrauf.


----------



## phillippt (1. April 2019)

Ja das hab ich auch gesehen, in der großen Tabelle von Alphacool habe ich den falschen Kühler ausgewählt.
Dann heißt es jetzt doch sparen und später im Jahr eine custom Wakü aufziehen


----------



## Downsampler (1. April 2019)

Was soll das bringen? 100 MHz mehr und 100 Watt mehr Stromverbrauch für 5 - 10 FPS? Das schafft man mit dem Ghettomod unter Umständen auch.

Wenn man die Beträge zusammen nimmt, hat man schon eine Radeon VII und die bringt 30% mehr FPS.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (1. April 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Computerelektronik ist ein Gleichspannungssystem. Da gilt das Ohmsche Gesetz, in der Physik die Formel U = R x I.
> 
> Der Grafikkarte ist sozusagen der Widerstand U in Ohm. Je höher der Strom U in Ampere in einem elektrischen Leiter, hier die Grafikkarte, um so höher ist die Aufheizung des Leiters in Grad C.
> 
> ...



U= Volt = V
I= Ampere = A
R= Ohm = Omega


----------



## Downsampler (1. April 2019)

Sry habs korrigiert. 

Es war wirklich kein Aprilscherz, nur ein Irrtum.


----------



## phillippt (1. April 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Was soll das bringen? 100 MHz mehr und 100 Watt mehr Stromverbrauch für 5 - 10 FPS? Das schafft man mit dem Ghettomod unter Umständen auch.
> 
> Wenn man die Beträge zusammen nimmt, hat man schon eine Radeon VII und die bringt 30% mehr FPS.



Es geht mir hauptsächlich um die Lautstärke - beim Ghettomod hab ich noch Bedenken... Die Lüfterinstallation sieht mir irgendwie recht abenteuerlich aus  Da ich für die Strix 64 nur kanpp 330€ bezahlt habe ist noch etwas Budget für ne gute Kühlung da.


----------



## rumpeLson (1. April 2019)

Ich habe mir meine Strix mal genauer angesehen, da ich vorhabe hier bald mal den Ghettomod durchzuführen. Die Karte ist dafür wirklich wie geschaffen. Einerseits ist der Kühler komplett plan und bietet auch ein paar Punkte, an denen man die Lüfter mittels Kabelbinder montieren kann. Anderseits sind die drei Standardlüfter wirklich ungünstig positioniert: Der Kühler besteht aus zwei Segmenten und die drei Lüfter schaffen es bemerkenswert gut den Kühlrippen aus dem Weg zu gehen. Ein Lüfter ragt zur Hälfte ins nichts, der Mittlere sitzt präzise zwischen beiden Kühlsegmenten und der Dritte ragt wieder ein Stück über.

Aber ich hätte mal eine Frage: Wie zur Hölle bekommt man die beiden Kabel für die Lüfter und die LEDs von der Platine ohne hier irreparablen Schaden anzurichten?


----------



## SnaxeX (1. April 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Was soll das bringen? 100 MHz mehr und 100 Watt mehr Stromverbrauch für 5 - 10 FPS? Das schafft man mit dem Ghettomod unter Umständen auch.
> 
> Wenn man die Beträge zusammen nimmt, hat man schon eine Radeon VII und die bringt 30% mehr FPS.



Und wenn man ne WaKü bauen will, einfach weil man Bock drauf hat?


----------



## Downsampler (1. April 2019)

Jaja das kenne ich. Dieser Basteltrieb. Der kost teuer Geld....


----------



## drstoecker (1. April 2019)

rumpeLson schrieb:


> Ich habe mir meine Strix mal genauer angesehen, da ich vorhabe hier bald mal den Ghettomod durchzuführen. Die Karte ist dafür wirklich wie geschaffen. Einerseits ist der Kühler komplett plan und bietet auch ein paar Punkte, an denen man die Lüfter mittels Kabelbinder montieren kann. Anderseits sind die drei Standardlüfter wirklich ungünstig positioniert: Der Kühler besteht aus zwei Segmenten und die drei Lüfter schaffen es bemerkenswert gut den Kühlrippen aus dem Weg zu gehen. Ein Lüfter ragt zur Hälfte ins nichts, der Mittlere sitzt präzise zwischen beiden Kühlsegmenten und der Dritte ragt wieder ein Stück über.
> 
> Aber ich hätte mal eine Frage: Wie zur Hölle bekommt man die beiden Kabel für die Lüfter und die LEDs von der Platine ohne hier irreparablen Schaden anzurichten?


Entweder vorsichtig rausfriemeln oder du versuchst es mit nem kleinen Schraubenzieher den Stecker rauszulösen.


----------



## RX480 (2. April 2019)

Die RX64nitro für 409,80 €: (für Nichtbastler)
8GB Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 56 Nitro+ Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de


----------



## phillippt (2. April 2019)

Das ist die 56er


----------



## WhoRainZone (2. April 2019)

Hatte jemand schonmal den Fehler "Graphics Card has been physically removed"?

Das kam bei mir gestern, nachdem Anthem abgeschmiert ist, bei nem Setting, was sonst bei Allem durchgelaufen ist.


----------



## clancy688 (2. April 2019)

Ich hatte ja immer mal Probleme mit meiner Vega 56 (MSI Airboost). 

Ich hab mir jetzt mal letzte Woche ein neues Netzteil gegönnt (war eh fällig), ist ein beQuiet Straight Power 11 850W, die Airboost hängt am PCiE1 und PCiE3, also zwei verschiedenen Rails. 

Ich krieg trotzdem noch Crashes. Hatte seit letzter Woche jetzt folgende Probleme: 

2x (Witcher 3): BSOD THREAD_STUCK_IN_DEVICE_DRIVER
1x: Blackscreen direkt nach Bootup unter Windows 

Die Vega hab ich mit einem getweakten Gurdi-Schlumpf-Profil am Laufen gehabt: P6@1549 Mhz,  P7@1602 Mhz, RAM P4@880 Mhz und 935 mV. 


Was mich ein bisschen irritiert ist, dass selbst jetzt das originale Gurdi Schlumpf Profil ( Make my Gigabyte Vega great again! ) überhaupt nicht läuft. Also nullkommanull. Mit den Speichersettings crasht Superposition instant. Wenn ich die HBM Spannung auf 950 mV setze läuft Superposition ne Minute oder zwei und schmiert dann ab (Blackscreen für 10-20 Sekunden, dann Windows). Aber der HBM ist angeblich Samsung. Die Temps sind auch alle im Rahmen, selbst der Hotspot geht nie über 87°. 

Ich hab gerade auch mal den RAM auf 950mV gesetzt und die P6 und P7 Clocks an Gurdis Schlumpf Clocks angepasst und Valley laufen lassen.. und bekam nach ner Minute nen Blackscreen für ca 15 Sekunden, danach liefs weiter (aber mit der obligatorischen Message, dass Wattman Settings wiederhergestellt wurden). 

Treiber ist der 19.4.1 

Gibt da eigentlich bald keine anderen Möglichkeiten mehr als ne Montagskarte, oder...?


----------



## rumpeLson (3. April 2019)

clancy688 schrieb:


> Gibt da eigentlich bald keine anderen Möglichkeiten mehr als ne Montagskarte, oder...?



Dein Vorgehen liest sich recht unstrukturiert. Es ist immer super schwer das Problem einzugrenzen, wenn man eigentlich alles auf einmal ändert.. Welche Settings hast du denn nun genau eingestellt? Wie Gurdi P7 bei 1622 Mhz und 1050 mv? Die würden bei meiner Karte beispielsweise auch nicht laufen. Vielleicht würde es bei dir also auch reichen den P7 mal niedriger anzusetzen. Also mal so bei 1580 Mhz. 

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass deine Karte ein OSI-Layer 8 Problem hat :>


----------



## clancy688 (3. April 2019)

Unstrukturiert my ass. 

Such meine Kommentare in diesem Thread, ich war ja vor Wochen schon mal hier aktiv. Es ist nicht so, dass ich bei null angefanfen hab. Ich hab gurdis Settings plus die Abweichungen die ivh aufgezählt hab. Ich habe zum Beispiel geschrieben, dass ich im P7 egen nicht gurdis 1622 Mhz hab, sondern. 1602. Die 1622 crashen sofort.

Bei den Settings bin ich schon nach einigem Experimentieren gelandet und hab die einige Wochen so gefahren (mit bekannten Problemen) bis zum NT-Wechsel. Der halt relativ wenig gebracht hat, deswegen bin ich wieder hier.

Laut gurdi sollten das ja Settings sein die problemlos für nahezu jede Vega laufen. Und meine fährt damit instant an die Wand. Oder hab ich ihn da falsch verstanden?

Ich hab nix weiter gemacht als mit den damals erwarteten Werten und dem neuen Netzteil den PC weiter genutzt und weiterhin Crashes gehabt. Dann hab ich ein bisschen mit den Werten rumgespielt und gemerkt, dass gurdis Setting ultra-instabil sind. Das war die Kern-Botschaft die ich rüber bringen wollte, da gurdi afaik irgendwo mal meinte, dass die Settings mit nahezu jeder Vega problemlos laufen sollen. Da sie das nicht tum, trotz passendem Netzteil, geh ich davon aus, dass meine Karte nen Hau hat. Da war nix unstrukturiert dabei.

Die Erwartungshaltung war, dass das neue NT die Crash-Problematik in Verbindung mit gurdis getweakten Settings behebt. Tuts aber nicht, deseegen bin ich wieder hier. Der Poat oben ist nicht standalone. 

Ich will per se gar nicht OCen/UVen. Ich will, dass meine Karte nicht alle paar Spielstunden mit BSOD o.ä. abschmiert. Deswegen ist das was ich da oben gemacht hab auch kein traditionelles OC-Vorgehen.


----------



## Dudelll (3. April 2019)

Hab am Handy jetzt zugegeben keine Lust alle älteren Beiträge von dir zu suchen, von daher sorry falls du das schonmal erwähnt hast, aber läuft der Rechner ohne Probleme wenn du die Standard Einstellungen im wattman verwendest?

Wenn es bei 1620 bei dir insta crasht und du jetzt auf 1602 runter bist würd ich ehrlich gesagt denken das 1602 einfach immer noch zu hoch ist. Ob man den Takt wirklich stabil fahren kann sieht man oft erst recht spät weil manche Spiele die Karte anders belasten als Benchmarks.

Von daher einfach mal die Standard Einstellungen, oder z.b. 1570 o.ä. in p7 testen.

Alternativ kann es auch dein das die niedrigeren p States Probleme machen, falls du die auch angepasst hast. Um das rauszufinden einfach die Standard settings laden und dann nur p7 anpassen und schauen.

Kann z.b. auch bei 1080mV und 1730Mhz durch alle Benchmarks, games crashen damit aber. Je niedriger ich den p 7 Takte umso länger dauert es teilweise bis ein crash kommt, sodass ich nach einiger Zeit jetzt 1680 als stabiles setting gefunden hab was wirklich überall geht. Siehst also das zwischen Benchmark und Kurzzeit stable und wirklich stabil durchaus einige mhz liegen können.


----------



## WhoRainZone (3. April 2019)

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage:
Wie zwinge ich die Vega im P6/P7 zu hängen?
Das ging ja irgendwie durch das Festlegen von P3(?) beim HBM als Min.
Aber wie macht man das?! 
Irgendwie finde ich dazu nichts...

Greetz


----------



## Dudelll (3. April 2019)

Hm ging das nicht nur über reg mod weil man dafür auch die kleineren hbm p States ändern musste?  Bin mir da aber nicht sicher Grad. Die speicherspannung auf die gleiche spannung wie gpu p1 setzen klappt nicht?


----------



## clancy688 (3. April 2019)

Mit Standard Settings und altem NT gabs in Balanced und Turbo die Blackscreens mit Lüfterpanik.

Beim neuen NT hab ichs zugegebenetmaßen noch nicht probiert. Werd ich mal tun und mich in ner Woche melden.... ^^


----------



## WhoRainZone (3. April 2019)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Bin mir da aber nicht sicher Grad. Die speicherspannung auf die gleiche spannung wie gpu p1 setzen klappt nicht?


Mit der Einstellung erreicht er halt meinen Wunschtakt nichtmehr.


----------



## RX480 (3. April 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz blöde Frage:
> Wie zwinge ich die Vega im P6/P7 zu hängen?
> Das ging ja irgendwie durch das Festlegen von P3(?) beim HBM als Min.
> Aber wie macht man das?!
> ...





Dudelll schrieb:


> Hm ging das nicht nur über reg mod weil man dafür auch die kleineren hbm p States ändern musste?  Bin mir da aber nicht sicher Grad. Die speicherspannung auf die gleiche spannung wie gpu p1 setzen klappt nicht?





WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Mit der Einstellung erreicht er halt meinen Wunschtakt nichtmehr.



Ohne reg.mod setzt man i.d.R. HBM-P2=GPU-P1 und HBM-P3= GPU-P2
Wenn man einen Minimalstatus erzwingen möchte nimmt man den jeweiligen Zustand als Min. und oben Rechts übernehmen.
(P4+5+6+7 als Min  scheint net richtig zu funzen)

Wenn das Setting von Gurdi net funzt, mal etwas tiefer bei P7 ansetzen: Alles auf einmal ändern ist immer schwierig!
(wie rumpelson richtig sagte)


----------



## WhoRainZone (3. April 2019)

Danke! Teste ich heute Abend mal


----------



## RX480 (3. April 2019)

Am Besten Dein Originalsetting zweimal im Overlay als Profil 1+2 abspeichern.(Alt+R = Overlay)
Dann kannste das Profil 2 im Wattman ändern mit gewünschtem Minimalstatus. Speicherort siehe Anhang.
Da bei Beiden die Spannung gleich ist, sollte ein Wechsel on the Fly im Overlay auch funzen.
(weil man nach dem spielen wieder OHNE Min braucht für den Desktop)
Minimalstatus ist für ältere Games die net richtig Hochtakten nice.


----------



## drstoecker (3. April 2019)

clancy688 schrieb:


> Unstrukturiert my ass.
> 
> Such meine Kommentare in diesem Thread, ich war ja vor Wochen schon mal hier aktiv. Es ist nicht so, dass ich bei null angefanfen hab. Ich hab gurdis Settings plus die Abweichungen die ivh aufgezählt hab. Ich habe zum Beispiel geschrieben, dass ich im P7 egen nicht gurdis 1622 Mhz hab, sondern. 1602. Die 1622 crashen sofort.
> 
> ...


Wenn die Karte Stock problemlos läuft hat sie keinen defekt!
welches Netzteil hattest du gleich noch?


----------



## clancy688 (3. April 2019)

Sie lief ja auch Stock nicht problemlos.

Mit meinem bQ E9 480W gabs alle paar Stunden Blackscreens mit Lüfterpanik.

Ich geh jetzt mal mit dem neuen NT (bQ Straight Power 11 850W) die Stocksettings ausprobieren, aber Rückmeldung kann ich erst nächste Woche geben weil die Crashes (mit dem neuen NT halt BSOD ) nur alle paar Stunden kommen.

Gurdis Aussage war ja auch, dass seine Settings Crashes wegen NT Problematik *weniger* wahrscheinlich machen, deswegen hab ich sir nach dem NT Wechsel drin gelassen.


----------



## wuchzael (3. April 2019)

Moin!

Bei mir gibts seit ein paar Tagen auch ein interessantes Problem. Ich hatte für CS:GO auch per Profil P6 als Min gesetzt, weil das Spiel halt die Karte nicht im Ansatz auslastet und ich das hin und her takten plus fps Sprünge nicht mag. Nun jaucht mir das Setzen eines Min. states seit einigen Tagen die Spannung auf Stock Werte und nach Beenden des Spiels setzt der Treiber die Spannung auch nicht wieder zurück auf die normal eingestellten Werte.

Ich hab eigentlich kein Treiberupdate gemacht und auch sonst nichts verstellt gehabt 

Jemand ne Idee, was es da zerschossen haben könnte? Hab den Treiber schon mal mit DDU entfernt (und einmal mit dem AMD cleanup tool) und meine Wattman Profile neu angelegt, hat nichts gebracht. 

Grüße!


----------



## Downsampler (3. April 2019)

Das die Karte dann dauernd P6 fährt ist normal. Musst es wieder umschalten im Wattman.


----------



## phillippt (3. April 2019)

Ich hab heute mal bei meiner Strix den "Trick" mit dem neuen Wärmeleitpad und Paste ausprobiert und bin ziemlich begeistert. Die VRM Temps sind deutlich nach unten gegangen im Stresstest liegen die jetzt bei 75 Grad, die GPU Temp bei 65-68. Ich bin heute Abend mal gespannt wie es in Spielen so läuft.


----------



## RX480 (3. April 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wenn man einen Minimalstatus erzwingen möchte...



meine Erfahrung war vorhin net weiter erklärt, wieso nur P2 oder 3, weil...
P4+5+6+7 als Min  scheint net richtig zu funzen, d.h. anscheinend hat man dann die viel zu hohen Spannungen von der Werkseinstellung!
(Oft braucht so ein älteres Game aber auch net soviel Takt)

Nach dem Spielen wieder Zustand 0 als Minimalstatus setzen.


----------



## Rallyesport (3. April 2019)

Moin Moin,
ich war die letzten Wochen eher weniger hier unterwegs, da ich mal wieder ein wenig RL Luft schnuppern wollte. 
Nun melde ich mich aber wieder zurück, noch ein Tag arbeiten und dann erstmal Urlaub <3

Ich hab ein kleines Problem, ich habe vor ein paar Tagen meinen PC neu eufgesetzt und den bis vor wenigen Stunden aktuellen Treiber installiert.
In Werkseinstellung ist alles super, nur sobald ich mein erprobtes Rallyesport Profil fahre ist die Vega in ein Powerlimit von 210Watt gezwängt obwohl ich das PT auf 50%+ stehen habe, die Karte ist auch nicht zu animieren das PT irgendwie zu erhöhen... 
Dadurch resultieren auch geringere Taktraten, wo früher 1630Mhz erreicht wurden sind es jetzt nur noch 1580Mhz und so Spielchen. 

Irgendwer ne Ahnung was da im Argen liegt?

Tante Edith sagt:

Hab jetzt mal wieder alles neu eingetragen im Wattman und danach neu gestartet, jetzt boostet die Karte auch wieder auf über 1600Mhz, aber irgendwie sehe ich dennoch maximal 214Watt.
Da müsste doch normal etwas mehr Verbrauch sein?


----------



## Gurdi (3. April 2019)

Muss nicht unbedingt mehr Verbrauchen wenndie Karte nicht mehr brauch.


----------



## usna (3. April 2019)

rumpeLson schrieb:


> Sofern das Powerlimit oder die Temperatur also den Takt begrenzen, kann das Absenken der Spannung also sogar zu einer Taktsteigerung führen. Ist dies nicht der Fall, lässt eine niedrigere Spannung den Takt auch immer fallen.
> 
> Falls du dich an meinem Beispiel mit dem Taktziel etwas aufgehangen hast: Bei niedrigeren Spannungen kann ich (stabil) höhere Taktziele vorgeben. Der reelle Takt ist aber dennoch niedriger. Bei 1640/905mv sinds dann so 1410 Mhz und bei 1590/975mv vielleicht 1480 Mhz.




Nun habe ich endlich die Zeit gefunden mich mal wieder vor den Rechner zu setzten. Vielen Dank für die ganzen Erläuterungen!

Leider stürzen Spiele nach einiger Zeit immer noch ab. Ich fahre gerade mit folgenden Settings:

Pstate 1 992 MHz mit 900mV
Pstate 2 1137 MHz mit 905mV
Pstate 3 1267 MHz mit 915mV
Pstate 4 1327 MHz mit 925mV
Pstate 5 1477 MHz mit 940mV
Pstate 6 1532 MHz mit 960mV
Pstate 7 1557 MHz mit 980mV (werde ich dann noch mit 975mV testen)

HBM
880@925mV

PT +30


Folgendes habe ich mir durch GPU-Z auslesen lassen, bevor der Absturz kam:

GPU Clock [MHz]  1476.0
Memory Clock [MHz] 880.0
GPU Temperature [°C] 67.0
GPU Temperature (Hot Spot) [°C] 85.0
Memory Temperature [°C] 70.0
SOC VRM Temperature [°C] 86.0
Mem VRM Temperature [°C] 77.0
Fan Speed (%) [%] 41
Fan Speed (RPM) [RPM]1441
GPU Load [%] 99
Memory Used (Dedicated) [MB] 7536
Memory Used (Dynamic) [MB]1105
GPU only Power Draw [W] 183.0
VDDC [V] 0.9375
CPU Temperature [°C] 63.0
System Memory Used [MB]11006

Meine Frage ist, ob der Absturz temperaturbedingt war, oder ob es an etwas ganz anderem lag (soweit man die Werte betrachtet).


Ferner spiele ich auch mit dem Gedanken mit statt der Vega 56 eine gebrauchte GTX 1070 evtl. zu holen. Diese sind preisgünstiger zu bekommen, und da ich auch nicht mehr so oft vor dem Rechner sitze, könnte ich sicherlich für 1440p auch den Qualitätsverringerung in Games ertragen.

Daher hierzu die Frage, wie viel schneller eine Vega 56 mit UV im Vergleich zu einer GTX 1070 wäre. Ich habe natürlich bereits diverse Test hierzu durchgelesen, jedoch beziehen diese sich meist auf den Release Zeitraum, wo die Vegas ohne UV der 1070er gegenüber gestellt wurden.

Natürlich tendiere ich zu meiner Vega, jedoch habe ich privat kaum noch die Zeit mich da noch so dahinter zu setzten, damit diese 1a läuft.

Nichtsdestotrotz weiß ich sehr eure Hilfe zu schätzen!


----------



## phillippt (3. April 2019)

Die Temperatur erscheint mir nicht zu hoch (auch wenn es schon ziemlich heiß wird), den Unterschied zwischen GPU und GPU Hotspot finde ich hoch, aber die Werte sind ja nicht <100 Grad... Stürzt der ganze PC ab oder nur das Spiel? Taktet die Grafikkarte danach mit nur einem geringen Takt weiter?

Als ich nach Grafikkarten geschaut habe war zu Beginn auch die Vega 56 und die GTX 1070 im Rennen. Der Preis bei der GTX hat mich allerdings total abgeschreckt... "Stock" ist die 1070 sicherlich leichter in der Handhabung. Mit UV werden die Karten am Ende im Games gleich auf liegen.
Für eine gebrauchte 1070 zahlst Du doch bestimmt immer noch um die 250€ oder?


----------



## usna (3. April 2019)

Ja, im Vergleich zu den Versuchen zuvor, stürzt hier nur das Spiel ab. Direkt nach dem Absturz taktet die Grafikkarte herunter von 1262.0, 307.0, 64.0... etc. 

Mit deiner Schätzung liegst du richtig. Geht nun so ab 220€ los. 

Natürlich habe ich da auch ein wenig im Hinterkopf, dass die Grafikkarte "zukunftssicher" sein sollte. Für mich persönlich hat meine 770er hat auch fünf Jahre gehalten. 
Und da ich so oder so nicht mehr so oft am Rechner bin, denke ich dass es auch nicht mehr das aktuellste sein muss.


----------



## wuchzael (3. April 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Das die Karte dann dauernd P6 fährt ist normal. Musst es wieder umschalten im Wattman.



Genau da liegt ja der Hund begraben. Ich habe für einige Spiele separate Settings (FRTC, etc.) definiert, die dann nur entsprechend des gestarteten Spiels angewendet werden.  Für CS:GO hatte ich seit Wochen ein eigenes Wattman Profil definiert mit P6 als Min. State. Bisher hat er nach Beenden des Spiels immer wieder P0 als Min. State gewählt und das Problem mit der erhöhten Spannung nicht gehabt.

Grüße!


----------



## Downsampler (4. April 2019)

Liegt wohl mit daran, daß du immer wieder die Treiber wechselst.

Machst du dann das Wattman und Spieleprofil neu oder nimmst du die Profile vom alten Treiber?

Ich hab hier nach dem Test verschiedener Treiber festgestellt, daß in neueren Treibern die Profile von älteren Treibern Fehler verusachen.


----------



## wuchzael (4. April 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Liegt wohl mit daran, daß du immer wieder die Treiber wechselst.
> 
> Machst du dann das Wattman und Spieleprofil neu oder nimmst du die Profile vom alten Treiber?
> 
> Ich hab hier nach dem Test verschiedener Treiber festgestellt, daß in neueren Treibern die Profile von älteren Treibern Fehler verusachen.



Ja das weiß ich. Erstelle die immer neu mit den etablierten Daten.


Grüße!


----------



## SnaxeX (4. April 2019)

Wenn der HBM Takt immer wieder fällt, obwohl der GPU Takt im P6 und P7 Modus ist (und der HBM mit P5 verknüpft wurde über Spannung), heißt das was? Ich bekomme bei diesen Ausreißern auch immer wieder Schwarze Striche im Bildschirm. Ironischerweiße ist das erst aufgetaucht, als ich bei Assetto Corsa Competizione mal nebenbei dann CPUID HW Monitor + GPU-Z + Task Manager am rechten Bildschirm offen hatte, ich werd das mal ohne dem testen. 

Die Frage bleibt trotzdem, einfach damit ichs weiß. Temperaturen waren alle ok, GPU war 58, Hotspot 70, HBM 61-63

Edit: hätte irgendwie Hoffnung dass es an den Programmen lag aber es ist einfach der HBM der zu heiß wird. Hab ihn auf die erprobten 1040MHz zurück gestellt und siehe da, es klappt. 1100Mhz kann ich noch testen.

Edit 2: So „richtiges“ Overclocking macht keinen Spaß muss ich gestehen. Wenn ich dann mal wirklich den Takt über 1600MHz bringen will (und da bin ich eh noch bei nur 250 Watt),  steigt bei mir der Hotspot sehr schnell, obwohl die Lüfter aggressiv eingestellt sind. Da ist die Karte im Sweetspot auf LuKü bei ca. 1540 MHz und 1100MHz HBM Takt wesentlich angenehmer. 

Immerhin seh ich jetzt den Grund für ne WaKü, da liegt noch Potenzial brach. Neues Netzteil kommt dann auch, wird insgesamt knapper und knapp bei meinem jetzigen (Straight Power E10 500 Watt - getauscht dann gegen ein Straight Power E11 750 Watt)


----------



## soda (5. April 2019)

Ich wollte mich auch nochmal kurz melden.

Rallyesport weiß es ja schon.
Nachdem mein Rechner wiederholt einen bzw zwei heftige Abstürze hatte, hab ich meinen 6700k gegen den Ryzen 5 2600 samt x470 Board getauscht.

Das läuft auch stabil (auf 4GHz bei 1,28V)bis jetzt, da ich aber auch mit der Vega nicht 100% zufrieden war bzw. auch mit dem Treiber, ist diese vor ein paar Tagen ausgezogen.
Ist auch schon verkauft und als Ersatz gab es eine RTX 2070 welche  mich genauso viel gekostet hat wie die Vega Ende letzten Jahres.
Läuft insgesamt besser hab ich persönlich das Gefühl. 

Aber ich bin kein hater der jetzt die amd GPU's verteufelt. 
Danke nochmal an die geduldigen Leute hier. 

Grüße


----------



## Lighting-Designer (5. April 2019)

Hab mal meinem 1700X 32GB Crucial zur Seite gestellt und es rennt jetzt etwas runder als mit dem Corsair.  Vor allem GW2 hat bessere min. FPS bei großen Mobs.  
Crucial Crucial Ballistix Sport AT DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18 (BLS2C16G4D32AEST/BLS2K16G4D32AEST) ab €' '219,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-17-17-35 (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15) ab €' '99,22 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rallyesport (5. April 2019)

Hallo mal ne kleine Frage am Rande.
Ich habe meine Referenz Vega nem Kumpel eingebaut damit sie benutzt wird da ich eh keine Verwendung momentan für die habe und er noch mit einer RX 580 4GB rumgeeiert hat.
Treiber wurde per Neuinstallation aktualisiert.
Er hat nen WQHD FreeSync Monitor 144Hz angeschlosssen über Display Port und nen normalen 60Hz Full HD Monitor auch über Display Port angeschlossen.
Der WQHD Monitor ist der Hauptmonitor, der Full HD Monitor ist quasi der erweiterte Desktop.

Nun ist halt das Problem das der Zweitmonitor teilweise rumflackert, an und aus geht, grünstichig wird und ausgeht ect pp, also sehr nervig, mit der RX 580 gibt es keine Probleme.


----------



## RX480 (6. April 2019)

usna schrieb:


> Leider stürzen Spiele nach einiger Zeit immer noch ab. Ich fahre gerade mit folgenden Settings:
> 
> Pstate 1 992 MHz mit 900mV
> Pstate 2 1137 MHz mit 905mV
> ...



Das würde ich net so lassen, weil P6+7 zu nah beieinander sind. Taktet net sauber runter.
Setz mal bitte den P6 auf 1517 und erhöhe mal vorsichtshalber das PT auf +50.
P7 sollte evtl. bis 1567..72..77 funzen. (975mV macht nur Sinn, falls Dir die Temps zu hoch sind-Lüfter zu laut)


@soda
Hattest Du eigentlich mal noch mit reduzierter Spannung in P5 getestet oder nur Deine geposteten Settings mit P5>P6 ?
Damit würdest Du öfters in P5 schon am PT hängen.(net günstig und unruhig)
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/485138-amd-rx-vega-laberthread-1028.html#post9715984
und
Ansonsten viel Spass mit der preiswerten Neuen.


----------



## hks1981 (6. April 2019)

Taktet die Karte nur hoch wenn das PT hochgesetzt wird? Denn bei mir ist es auch so das Superposition bei 1472MHZ stehen bleibt anstatt auf die die 1560MHZ fährt?


----------



## Gurdi (6. April 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Taktet die Karte nur hoch wenn das PT hochgesetzt wird? Denn bei mir ist es auch so das Superposition bei 1472MHZ stehen bleibt anstatt auf die die 1560MHZ fährt?



Das kommt auf die Einstellungen an.



> Nun ist halt das Problem das der Zweitmonitor teilweise rumflackert, an und aus geht, grünstichig wird und ausgeht ect pp, also sehr nervig, mit der RX 580 gibt es keine Probleme.



Mal die HDCP Unterstützung deaktiviert?


----------



## RX480 (6. April 2019)

Leider gibts kein Gamebundle mehr ausser bei Asus, das Kleine.

Wer nur an ner guten 56  für 298,-€ interessiert ist:
8GB PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Red Dragon Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de
(ne 2070 für 498 Tacken wäre mir zu teuer, da muss Soda ja echt nen Schnapper gemacht haben)


----------



## drstoecker (6. April 2019)

Letzte Woche gabs die noch alle zu ner 64er strix!
wird wohl dann rum sein die Aktion!


----------



## Schlafit (6. April 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Leider gibts kein Gamebundle mehr ausser bei Asus, das Kleine.
> 
> Wer nur an ner guten 56  für 298,-€ interessiert ist:
> 8GB PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Red Dragon Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de
> (ne 2070 für 498 Tacken wäre mir zu teuer, da muss Soda ja echt nen Schnapper gemacht haben)




Kann ich nur empfehlen! habe diese Karte selber seit ein paar Wochen verbaut.

Die Karte wurde eigentlich fast gleich gut getestet wie die Sapphire Pulse!


----------



## RX480 (6. April 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Letzte Woche gabs die noch alle zu ner 64er strix!
> wird wohl dann rum sein die Aktion!





Schlafit schrieb:


> Kann ich nur empfehlen! habe diese Karte selber seit ein paar Wochen verbaut.
> Die Karte wurde eigentlich fast gleich gut getestet wie die Sapphire Pulse!



Wenn NV weniger oder gar keine Games mehr mitgibt ist Das nur folgerichtig, das AMD auch net bundled sondern die Preise senkt.(z.Bsp. R7)

btw.
Hat eigentlich mal Jemand seine Dragon@Hynix mit dem 64nitro-Bios geflashed ?
(mit der Pulse no Problem)


----------



## Rallyesport (6. April 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das kommt auf die Einstellungen an.
> 
> 
> 
> Mal die HDCP Unterstützung deaktiviert?



Nein das werden wir aber probieren


----------



## Schlafit (6. April 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wenn NV weniger oder gar keine Games mehr mitgibt ist Das nur folgerichtig, das AMD auch net bundled sondern die Preise senkt.(z.Bsp. R7)
> 
> btw.
> Hat eigentlich mal Jemand seine Dragon@Hynix mit dem 64nitro-Bios geflashed ?
> (mit der Pulse no Problem)



Meine Dragon hat Samsung Speicher verbaut. Kann das in diesem Sinne nicht testen.

Andere Frage ... Welches Bios auf dem PCB ist welches? Habe beide ausprobiert. Den einzigen Unterschied den ich bisher feststellen konnte war das bei dem einen Bios von der Slotblende weg geschaltet das Temperatur target höher liegt.


----------



## RX480 (6. April 2019)

Weg geschaltet ist das "leise" Bios, vermutlich mit weniger W.
Sollte man eigentlich im GPU-Z sehen.


----------



## LDNV (6. April 2019)

So ich Meld mich auch wieder zurück.
Nach meiner Gigabyte Vega 64 und zwischen durch einen unfreiwilligen ex Kurs auf eine 1070.

Melde ich mich mit einer Vega 64 strix zurück die ich gerade abgeholt habe im Tausch gegen meine 1070 und einer kleinen Zuzahlung.

1 Monat alt die gute.
Und so gut wie nie gelaufen was ich auch glaube. Die riecht sogar noch typisch neu. Ihr kennt den Geruch alle lach 

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (6. April 2019)

Good Luck!
Fang erstmal langsam an mit dem Setting von Cydras:
Jedoch P7 1582..1592 und HBM-Takt 1040 und testen wie hoch stabil. PT +35.
Wenn der Chip gut ist geht evtl. auch mehr P6+7-Takt.

edit:
Vllt. haste auch sone Rakete erwischt wie Bjoernhens@Nitro im UV-Thread. Kannst dort in aller Ruhe nachfragen und jeweils Deine Settings zeigen.
AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 und RX Vega 56 Overclocking/Undervolting-Thread


----------



## rumpeLson (6. April 2019)

Ich habe heute mal den Schritt gewagt und bei meiner Strix den Ghetto Mod mit 2 Noctua a12-x25 gewagt. 

Alles in allem von den Temperaturen einige Grad besser aber die Lautstärke ist, selbst bei 2000 RPM, der Wahnsinn.


----------



## RX480 (6. April 2019)

Wenn Du unter die 2000 U/min möchtest kannst Du eigentlich nur noch mehr UVen ala Bjoernhens. (lnk siehe Oben)


----------



## rumpeLson (6. April 2019)

Ne ich glaube ich hab mich blöd ausgedrückt. Ich finde die Noctuas selbst bei 2000 U/min noch angenehm von der Lautstärke. Kein Vergleich zu den Stock-Lüftern der Strix. Von den Temperaturen her ist da bei 905 mv alles im sehr grünen Bereich  Chip und Memory liegen bei 50° und der Hotspot knapp über 60° (bei Superposition 4K).


----------



## phillippt (6. April 2019)

Vorhin gab es ganz kurz eine Strix 64 für unter 290€  (Amazon Fr) wäre schön wenn das dauerhaft so bleibt


----------



## LDNV (6. April 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Good Luck!
> Fang erstmal langsam an mit dem Setting von Cydras:
> Jedoch P7 1582..1592 und HBM-Takt 1040 und testen wie hoch stabil. PT +35.
> Wenn der Chip gut ist geht evtl. auch mehr P6+7-Takt.
> ...



Hab dir im UV Thread geantwortet


----------



## bjoernhens (7. April 2019)

Hallo liebe Vega Owner, 
Dann melde ich mich hier auch mal zu Wort. 
Habe die Sapphire Nitro+ Vega 64 (Samsung HBM) und scheine damit einen Glücksgriff gemacht zu haben. 
Mein HBM mach stabil bis 1175 Mhz mit. Alles darüber ist nicht mehr sonderlich stabil. 
Bei leichtem UV und allerlei rumgefummel zieht sie jedoch bei diesen Werten locker 277 Watt. Mein allday Setting liegt bei gutem UV bei max 195 Watt und bleibt dabei schön kühl. Könnt ihr aber alles gerne inklusive Screenshots im Undervolting Tread nachlesen.
Hoffe ihr habt auch alle eine gute Vega erwischt. Gestern noch jemanden getroffen der mit seiner  V56 ebenfalls sehr gute Werte erziehlt.

Gruß, bjoernhens


----------



## Rallyesport (7. April 2019)

Dumme Frage wie schaltet man HDCP aus?^^


----------



## LDNV (7. April 2019)

Falscher Thread....


----------



## SnaxeX (7. April 2019)

Gibt es beim Umbau der Vega 64 von LuKü auf WaKü was spezielles zu beachten? Bzw. Gibt es da sogar wo nen speziellen Guide? 

Ich besitze ja die Red Devil, wo dieser Kühler ja der einzige passende ist: Alphacool NexXxos GPX-AMD RX Vega M07 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | NexXxos GPX Komplettkuehler | GPU - Komplettkuehler | GPU - Kuehler | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Speziell hätte ich ne Frage aber zu der Säuberung der GPU: Viele sagen ja, dass der HBM sehr empfindlich ist. Aber meistens sehe ich die Leute einfach mit normaler Küchenrolle + Isopropanol da drüber wischen. Ist ja nicht so, als hätte ich vorgehabt da mit nem Schraubenzieher draufzuklopfen oder so. 

1) Außerdem wollte ich wissen, wie „sauber“ dass alles sein muss - sprich, muss ich auch auf jedenfalls die komplette alte WLP wegbekommen oder reicht es, wenn einfach der Chip und die 2 HBM Bausteine an der Oberfläche sauber sind und wenn dann links oder rechts was daneben ist, kann ich das so lassen?

2) Sollte mein Package „Fugen“ haben, muss ich die auch sauber kriegen oder kann ich da dann einfach mit meiner neuen WLP drüber gehen (und halt versuchen es ans ich so sauber zu bekommen wie möglich?)


----------



## Dudelll (7. April 2019)

Hi, darf man schon abputzen man sollte nur etwas vorsichtiger sein als mit "normalen" Gpus. Der geht aber nicht direkt kaputt wenn du ihn schräg anschaust. Hab mich beim Umbau bei mir einfach nach der Herstelleranleitung gehalten und keine Probs gehabt (EK). Die alte WLP sollte von den Oberflächen schon runter, ob noch Reste daneben sind ist nicht so wild. Die "Fugen" würde ich falls du kein ausgegossenes Package hast einfach lassen wie sie sind, bzw nicht extra sauber kratzen. Zumindest hab ich das bei mir einfach dazwischen gelassen, ganz normal neue WLP drauf und bisher keine Probleme damit.


----------



## drstoecker (7. April 2019)

bjoernhens schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Vega Owner,
> Dann melde ich mich hier auch mal zu Wort.
> Habe die Sapphire Nitro+ Vega 64 (Samsung HBM) und scheine damit einen Glücksgriff gemacht zu haben.
> Mein HBM mach stabil bis 1175 Mhz mit. Alles darüber ist nicht mehr sonderlich stabil.
> ...


Die 64er haben alle Samsung HbM.


----------



## Darkknightrippper (7. April 2019)

Nachdem ich mein Problem mit den sporadischen Abstürzen (2x Monitore angeschlossen, beide zeigen ein einfarbiges Bild z.B. Monitor 1 pink und Monitor 2 schwarz, PC reagiert nicht mehr und Ton war auch weg) sowohl im Idle als auch unter Last fixen konnte, indem ich zwei Kabelstränge von meinem Netzteil für die Graka nutze (obwohl es ein Single-Rail RM650x ist), würde ich gerne wieder etwas mehr OCen. 
Momentan stört mich aber der hohe Temperaturunterschied zwischen HotSpot und GPU (z.B. eben ne Runde Rainbow in 4k mit 60FPS Limit: GPU 62°C und HotSpot 89°C, wobei ich anderen Games auch 35°C Differenz erreiche).
Momentan überlege ich die WLP meiner PowerColor Red Dragon RX 56 zu wechseln und nen Ghetto-Mod zu machen. Andererseits würde mich auch ein Morpheus II reizen, den ich unter Umständen auch für neue GPUs nutzen kann.
Dazu hab ich zwei Fragen:
1) Welche Lüfter sind sowohl für nen Ghetto-Mod als auch für den Morpheus zu gebrauchen ? Reichen z.B. die Noctua NF-P12 redux oder soll ich lieber zu den Noiseblocker eloop B12-P greifen ?
 2) Passt der Morpheus II auf das PCB der Red Dragon ?


----------



## RX480 (8. April 2019)

Poste bitte mal Dein Setting. (Evtl. mit HBM/Uncore-Spannung etwas runter und dafür P7 höher.)

Im Anhang 2x Bsp. (ggf. P7 auf 1592, falls instabil), falls Du schon auf 64nitro geflashed hast, würde HBM 1040 gehen. Bspflash mit Pulse:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...king-undervolting-thread-347.html#post9760863
Das 2. Setting von Don ist für ne ungeflashte 56.

WLP kann sein.
1) NF oder NB: Der Unterschied dürfte bei gleicher Lautstärke net groß sein. Die NF kannste halt 100U/min mehr aufdrehen bei gleichen dB.
2) M2 macht keinen Sinn.

btw.
Interessant wäre mal ein Mod mit 3x NF 92, falls die Länge des Kühlers reicht:
Noctua NF-A9 5V PWM Lüfter - 92mm - Gehäuselüfter 92mm | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks

Je nach Lüfter-Anschluss auf Mobo oder an Graka die Adapterkabel net vergessen!


----------



## LDNV (8. April 2019)

Bin ich der einzige den das mit den 2 Threads verwirrt ?


----------



## RX480 (8. April 2019)

Mit den 2 Threads macht ja Sinn, weil net Jeder so viel Probiererei wie im UV-Thread durchlesen möchte und 
Newbies evtl. auch mit dem zuviel Input erstmal net soviel anfangen können.


----------



## Schlafit (8. April 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> btw.
> Hat eigentlich mal Jemand seine Dragon@Hynix mit dem 64nitro-Bios geflashed ?
> (mit der Pulse no Problem)



So, meine Dragon hat zwar keinen Hynix Speicher, aber das 64ernitro-Bios funktioniert ohne Probleme!


----------



## RX480 (8. April 2019)

Das ist ja ganz großes Tennis! (Gurdi das wird Was für Deinen Gigabyte-Thread)

Anscheinend haben Pulse und Dragon dieselben Spawas wie die Nano.(und die Dragon immer noch für 296,90€ bei MF)
Hast Du wg. der Sub-ID in CMD geflashed ?

Kannst Du bitte auch mal nen Bench und die Settings posten.


btw.
Passt eigentlich der Waterblock von der Nano/Pulse auch für die Dragon?
(wenns Flashen funzt, wäre Das evtl. von Interesse)
HWConfig - German


----------



## Schlafit (8. April 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das ist ja ganz großes Tennis! (Gurdi das wird Was für Deinen Gigabyte-Thread)
> 
> Anscheinend haben Pulse und Dragon dieselben Spawas wie die Nano.(und die Dragon immer noch für 296,90€ bei MF)
> Hast Du wg. der Sub-ID in CMD geflashed ?
> ...




Ja, ich habe die Karte im CMD geflashed, anders ging es nicht.

hier das normale Bios:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier das Nitro+ 64 Bios:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ein Benchmark mit dem Nitro+ Bios:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die max. GPU Temperatur lag bei 73°C
GPU Only Powerdraw lag bei ca. 300W

Den Benchmark habe ich unter Wattman im Turbomodus durchgeführt. Selbst Handangelegt habe ich noch nicht beim UVUC.


----------



## clancy688 (8. April 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Wenn die Karte Stock problemlos läuft hat sie keinen defekt!
> welches Netzteil hattest du gleich noch?



Ich wollte mich ja noch mal nach dem WE melden. 

Kurzfassung: Ja, auch mit Stocksettings schmiert die Vega noch mit THREAD_STUCK_IN_DEVICE_DRIVER ab und zu ab.


AMD RX VEGA Laberthread

Hat wer noch ne Idee...? :/


----------



## RX480 (8. April 2019)

google sagt:
Wie behebt man THREAD_STUCK_IN_DEVICE_DRIVER Blue Screen Fehler (0x000000EA)*** THREAD STUCK IN DEVICE DRIVER error in Windows 10[/url]


----------



## clancy688 (9. April 2019)

Ist jetzt nicht so als ob ich den Fehler nicht schon zur Genüge gegoogelt hätte... 

...bis auf den Grafikkartenwechsel hab ich so ziemlich alles Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft. Alle möglichen Treiber installiert, auch über DDU runtergehauen, überhitzen tut da nix, die Registry ist auch nicht kaputt, BIOS ist auch das neueste drauf...


----------



## Cleriker (9. April 2019)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Hallo mal ne kleine Frage am Rande.
> Ich habe meine Referenz Vega nem Kumpel eingebaut damit sie benutzt wird da ich eh keine Verwendung momentan für die habe und er noch mit einer RX 580 4GB rumgeeiert hat.
> Treiber wurde per Neuinstallation aktualisiert.
> Er hat nen WQHD FreeSync Monitor 144Hz angeschlosssen über Display Port und nen normalen 60Hz Full HD Monitor auch über Display Port angeschlossen.
> ...


Kontrolliert mal die Hz mit der der zweite Monitor erkannt wird und ob die zu den Spezifikationen passen. Hatte ein ähnliches Problem mal als bei einem 75Hz Monitor aus unerklärlichen Gründen nur 59Hz angelegt wurden.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. April 2019)

hat eig sonst noch jemand das Problem, dass man mit dem 19.4.1 Treiber die Lüftergeschwindigkeit manuel hochregeln kann, aber danach nicht mehr runtergeregelt bekommt?

(sowohl im Wattman als auch im Afterburner)


----------



## wuchzael (9. April 2019)

Moin!

Ich dachte auch erst die Lüfter gehen nicht mehr runter, aber die haben das wohl so geändert, das die Drehzahl jetzt ganz langsam wieder runter geht. Ist jedenfalls bei meiner Nitro so. 

Grüße!


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. April 2019)

Du hast Recht

Wow ... Um von 100% Lüfterdrehzahl auf 25% Lüfterdrehzahl zu kommen dauert es ganze 4 Minuten

das is doch völlig bescheuert ... hoffentlich wird das wieder geänert


----------



## DDlphn (9. April 2019)

Moinmoin ,
hat jd aktuell eine Empfehlung für eine Vega 56?
Ich schiele derzeit auf die PowerColor (für 296,90 €) oder die Sapphire Pulse (334,90 €). Lohnt sich der Aufpreis für die Pulse oder ist man mit der PowerColor schon gut bedient? Bin etwas unsicher und dachte mir ich frag mal nach.


----------



## Schlafit (9. April 2019)

DDlphn schrieb:


> Moinmoin ,
> hat jd aktuell eine Empfehlung für eine Vega 56?
> Ich schiele derzeit auf die PowerColor (für 296,90 €) oder die Sapphire Pulse (334,90 €). Lohnt sich der Aufpreis für die Pulse oder ist man mit der PowerColor schon gut bedient? Bin etwas unsicher und dachte mir ich frag mal nach.



zwei seiten hier vor schrieb ich davon das die beiden sich in nichts nachstehen.... Habe da auch noch ein paar screenshots geposted wo man sehen kann das man problemlos das Nitro+ Bios von der Vega64 auf die Red Dragon flashen kann.

Die Red Dragon ist fast genau gleich getestet worden wie die Pulse ... Nur ist sie günstiger!


----------



## DDlphn (9. April 2019)

Schlafit schrieb:


> zwei seiten hier vor schrieb ich davon das die beiden sich in nichts nachstehen.... Habe da auch noch ein paar screenshots geposted wo man sehen kann das man problemlos das Nitro+ Bios von der Vega64 auf die Red Dragon flashen kann.
> 
> Die Red Dragon ist fast genau gleich getestet worden wie die Pulse ... Nur ist sie günstiger!



Tatsächlich. Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe und sorry für meine Blindheit. War etwas überwältigt vom Umfang dieses Threads


----------



## WhoRainZone (9. April 2019)

HAb ich grade auf Ebay entdeckt:
Refurbished Red Dragon für 230€
PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Red Dragon | 8GB HBM2 |  HDMI | GAMING Grafikkarte  | eBay


----------



## DDlphn (9. April 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> HAb ich grade auf Ebay entdeckt:
> Refurbished Red Dragon für 230€
> PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Red Dragon | 8GB HBM2 |  HDMI | GAMING Grafikkarte  | eBay



Vielen Dank für den Link . Schaut auf den ersten Blick nicht schlecht aus, hab allerdings kurz gegoogled: es scheinen Mining-Rig Karten zu sein und von Generalüberholung fehlt bei vielen wohl jegliche Spur.  Da ist mir persönlich der Aufpreis für eine neue Karte wert.


----------



## Schlafit (9. April 2019)

DDlphn schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Link . Schaut auf den ersten Blick nicht schlecht aus, hab allerdings kurz gegoogled: es scheinen Mining-Rig Karten zu sein und von Generalüberholung fehlt bei vielen wohl jegliche Spur.  Da ist mir persönlich der Aufpreis für eine neue Karte wert.



Die karte hatte ich auf Ebay auch schon gesehen ... war Anfangs bei 260€ rund ... Würde ich aber von abraten, weil keine Garantie dabei ist. Nur Gewährleistung ... und das auch nur 12 Monate. Nach 6 Monaten musst du dann beweisen das ein evtl. Fehler nicht von dir verursacht worden ist, falls mit der Karte mal was sein sollte.

Einige Käufer haben bei genau diesem Angebot auch schon gesagt das die Karte total verstaubt (Staub im Kühler) verschickt wurde. Ich rate davon ab!


----------



## Rallyesport (9. April 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> hat eig sonst noch jemand das Problem, dass man mit dem 19.4.1 Treiber die Lüftergeschwindigkeit manuel hochregeln kann, aber danach nicht mehr runtergeregelt bekommt?
> 
> (sowohl im Wattman als auch im Afterburner)



Ja hier, aber nur bei meinem Kumpel bei dem ich momentan meine Ref eingebaut habe, mit meiner Nitro ist alles wie gewohnt.
Aber der Lüfter regelt sich schon herunter, es dauert nur halt ne gewisse Zeit.

Ah hätte mal ne Seite weiter lesen sollen, alles schon geklärt


----------



## Dudelll (9. April 2019)

Schlafit schrieb:


> Die karte hatte ich auf Ebay auch schon gesehen ... war Anfangs bei 260€ rund ... Würde ich aber von abraten, weil keine Garantie dabei ist. Nur Gewährleistung ... und das auch nur 12 Monate. Nach 6 Monaten musst du dann beweisen das ein evtl. Fehler nicht von dir verursacht worden ist, falls mit der Karte mal was sein sollte.
> 
> Einige Käufer haben bei genau diesem Angebot auch schon gesagt das die Karte total verstaubt (Staub im Kühler) verschickt wurde. Ich rate davon ab!



Das stimmt nicht mehr so ganz. Die Beweislast Umkehr greift mittlerweile erst falls der Verkäufer dir grob fahrlässigen Umgang mit dem Produkt nachweisen kann, oder es zumindest deutliche Indizien dafür gibt.

Zu Mining Karten: Man kann auch Glück damit haben, hab "damals" meine v64 ref für unter 300 Euro aus nem Mining rig bekommen und die war Top gepflegt. Ok hatte aber auch noch nen halbes Jahr Restgarantie.


----------



## shadie (10. April 2019)

Moin zusammen,

habe die VEGA 64 MSI Airboost jetzt seit 17.03 im system.
Es muss ein neuer Kühler rauf 

Die Karte an sich ist MEGA, grad in Verbindung mit den Ryzen 7 1700 auf 4ghz ist das Teil ne ganze ecke schneller als die Kombo x5650 + r9 390.

Die Airboost ist aber egal was du machst arsch laut.
Selbst mit Undervolting ist das nicht gut.

Mit Kopfhörern auf hört man Sie nicht (DT770 PRO  schon eher Schallschutz Kopfhörer) aber wnen du mit Boxen spielst, geht gar nicht.


Was für Optionen habe ich?

Wasser will ich nicht mehr in meinem PC, beim Morpheus habe ich gelesen, das es ne VEGA Version gibt.
Die ist aber nirgendwo lagernd und hat Lieferzeiten von 2 Monaten.

Der Morpheus 1 passt laut Recherche nicht drauf.

Der Morpheus 2 aber, könnt Ihr mir das bestätigen?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. April 2019)

ich hatte den hier und auf der Verpacken stand, dass er auch für die Vegas geeignet ist

Raijintek Morpheus II Core Black Heatpipe VGA Kuehler

aber garantieren kann ichs dir nicht


----------



## SnaxeX (10. April 2019)

Wow, der WaKü Block für meine Red Devil ist aktuell nicht mehr verfügbar bzw. hat eine Lieferzeitangabe von 60-120 Tagen...


----------



## EyRaptor (10. April 2019)

shadie schrieb:


> Der Morpheus 2 aber, könnt Ihr mir das bestätigen?



Morpheus passt, wurde hier auch schon oft empfohlen.
Kannst es aber auch von höchster Stelle (Raff) bestätigt bekommen  -> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Vega-...a-Frontier-Edition-Morpheus-II-Umbau-1233558/


----------



## Jaffi (10. April 2019)

Ich habe nun die zweite Vega 64 Nitro+ von Sapphire im Rechner und auch diese hat ein penetrant lautes Spulenfiepen. Wäre es möglich, dass mein Netzteil (BQ Straight Power E11 750W) dafür verantwortlich ist? Um das herauszufinden, suche ich jemanden mit möglichst dieser Kombination aus Netzteil und GraKa. Die Arbeit eines kompletten Netzteil- und Kabeltausches möchte ich mir nämlich nur machen, wenn es wirklich nötig ist


----------



## SnaxeX (10. April 2019)

@drstoecker  das gefällt dir wenn der WaKü Block nicht verfügbar ist? 

Nein, er wird heute bestellt und sobald ich die Benachrichtigung bekomme, dass er versendet wurde, wird auch der Rest gekauft. Hat ja jetzt keine Eile...

Hab kurz überlegt die WaKü auf Eis zu legen und auf LuKü zu bleiben um mir die VII zu holen für meinen 1440p Monitor aber 700€ nur für ne GPU...
Von der WaKü hab ich länger immerhin was und ich kann mir in Zukunft FE Edition nehmen.


----------



## drstoecker (10. April 2019)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> @drstoecker  das gefällt dir wenn der WaKü Block nicht verfügbar ist?
> 
> Nein, er wird heute bestellt und sobald ich die Benachrichtigung bekomme, dass er versendet wurde, wird auch der Rest gekauft. Hat ja jetzt keine Eile...
> 
> ...


Natürlich nicht!


----------



## SnaxeX (10. April 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht!



Das war eh nicht so gemeint. Ich hab übrigens den kompletten Vega VII Thread durch, alle 290 Seiten...


----------



## Rallyesport (10. April 2019)

Jaffi schrieb:


> Ich habe nun die zweite Vega 64 Nitro+ von Sapphire im Rechner und auch diese hat ein penetrant lautes Spulenfiepen. Wäre es möglich, dass mein Netzteil (BQ Straight Power E11 750W) dafür verantwortlich ist? Um das herauszufinden, suche ich jemanden mit möglichst dieser Kombination aus Netzteil und GraKa. Die Arbeit eines kompletten Netzteil- und Kabeltausches möchte ich mir nämlich nur machen, wenn es wirklich nötig ist



Ich hab ein E10 700W und eine Nitro+
Meine zeigt kein Spulenfiepen. Ausser unter extremer Benchmarklast und sehr hohen Frameraten. 
Im Normalen Spiele und Alltagsbetrieb ist nichts dergleichen zu hören.


----------



## Schlafit (10. April 2019)

Schlafit schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe die Karte im CMD geflashed, anders ging es nicht.
> 
> 
> Die max. GPU Temperatur lag bei 73°C
> ...




Um mich mal selbst zu quoten ... Ich habe weiter UVOC betrieben. 

ich habe meine V56 nun soweit geprügelt das sie fast die gleiche Punktzahl erreicht wie mit dem Nitro+64 Bios in "Turbo" einstellungen.

Mit V64 Bios und Turbo waren es ca. 300W GPU only Powerdraw.

Jetzt habe ich wieder auf das V56 Bios gestellt und es soweit optimiert das ich mit UVOC bis auf 50 Grafikpunkte im Benchmark ran komme, GPU only Powerdraw lag bei max. 180W.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hier noch meine Wattman Settings:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mein Gesamtsystem Powerdraw lag beim Timespy bei max. 330W ... soviel hat die Karte allein mit 64er Bios gefressen.


----------



## bjoernhens (11. April 2019)

Sehr nice Schlafit,

welchen Takt hält sie unter Volllast? Meine gibt bei eingestellten 1607 mhz reale 1530 heraus. Aber beim Speicher sollte doch noch etwas mehr als 900mhz drin sein, oder? 
Ansonsten schaut das ja schonmal sehr gut aus.  Sehr guter TimeSpy Score.


----------



## HAZEzz (11. April 2019)

was ist zur zeit der stabilste und zuverlässigste readon treiber für vega 64 ? hab ne rx vega 64 air boost von msi auf wasser umgebaut nur zur info


----------



## Dudelll (11. April 2019)

HAZEzz schrieb:


> was ist zur zeit der stabilste und zuverlässigste readon treiber für vega 64 ? hab ne rx vega 64 air boost von msi auf wasser umgebaut nur zur info



Kein Plan. Hab alle außer den aktuellen von diesem Jahr gehabt und mit keinem gabs Probleme. Außer das das Auto OC nicht funktioniert und anstandslos immer meinen PC crasht, aber das ist zu verkraften


----------



## Schlafit (11. April 2019)

bjoernhens schrieb:


> Sehr nice Schlafit,
> 
> welchen Takt hält sie unter Volllast? Meine gibt bei eingestellten 1607 mhz reale 1530 heraus. Aber beim Speicher sollte doch noch etwas mehr als 900mhz drin sein, oder?
> Ansonsten schaut das ja schonmal sehr gut aus.  Sehr guter TimeSpy Score.



sie hält unter Volllast 1550mhz. Den Speicher habe ich jetzt auf 930mhz stabil. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, hast du ja eine V64?


----------



## Rallyesport (11. April 2019)

Moin mal wieder nen kleines Problem, meine Karte bleibt irgendwie in P0,5 oder so hängen^^ 
Sprich sie taktet sich zwar runter aber nur auf minimal 400Mhz und springt dann wild hin und her. 
Wenn ich den PC neu starte ist alles gut, sobald ich die Karte belastet habe zeigt sich dieses Phänomen.


----------



## bjoernhens (11. April 2019)

Schlafit schrieb:


> sie hält unter Volllast 1550mhz. Den Speicher habe ich jetzt auf 930mhz stabil. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, hast du ja eine V64?



Ja, das ist richtig, habe eine Sapphire Nitro+ Vega 64. Meine macht bei 981 mv gute 1530 mhz.  Mein HBM macht 1175 mhz stabil mit. Habe ihn aber im Moment auf 1000 mhz laufen, da das Gefühl in meinem Bauch dann besser ist. 


@Rallyesport
Evtl ein Treiberproblem? Mal mit DDU runterschemeißen und mal eine saubere Neuinstallation des Treibers machen.


----------



## Schlafit (11. April 2019)

bjoernhens schrieb:


> Ja, das ist richtig, habe eine Sapphire Nitro+ Vega 64. Meine macht bei 981 mv gute 1530 mhz.  Mein HBM macht 1175 mhz stabil mit. Habe ihn aber im Moment auf 1000 mhz laufen, da das Gefühl in meinem Bauch dann besser ist.
> 
> 
> @Rallyesport
> Evtl ein Treiberproblem? Mal mit DDU runterschemeißen und mal eine saubere Neuinstallation des Treibers machen.




Ja ich habe ja eine 56 ^^ ... wenn ich den Speicher auf über 1000 Stelle, müsste ich schon auf das 64er Bios wechseln. Dann geht das.

Ich hab mir grade mal die Geschwindigkeiten beim Zocken angeschaut (Apex Legends). Da geht die Karte auf ca. 1620MHz bei 99% Auslastung und Hat dort auch "nur" einen GPU only Powerdraw von 125Watt.
Nur im Timespy Benchmark taktet sie weniger.


----------



## HAZEzz (11. April 2019)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Kein Plan. Hab alle außer den aktuellen von diesem Jahr gehabt und mit keinem gabs Probleme. Außer das das Auto OC nicht funktioniert und anstandslos immer meinen PC crasht, aber das ist zu verkraften



hab jetzt erstmal den 19.2.1 drauf und endlich mein windows build auf 1809 bekommen ohne bluescreens zu fahren läuft endlich stabil und mein monitor verliert unter freesync das signal nicht mehr hoffe das es mit dem neuen x470 chipsatztreiber auch noch klappt bevor der 3700x released wird XD


----------



## drstoecker (11. April 2019)

Schlafit schrieb:


> Ja ich habe ja eine 56 ^^ ... wenn ich den Speicher auf über 1000 Stelle, müsste ich schon auf das 64er Bios wechseln. Dann geht das.
> 
> Ich hab mir grade mal die Geschwindigkeiten beim Zocken angeschaut (Apex Legends). Da geht die Karte auf ca. 1620MHz bei 99% Auslastung und Hat dort auch "nur" einen GPU only Powerdraw von 125Watt.
> Nur im Timespy Benchmark taktet sie weniger.


Je höher die Belastung desto niedriger der Takt. Stell mal auf 4K dann siehste wo der Takt landet.

was war denn hier los?
Powercolour RX Vega 64 Liquid Cooling Edition 8GB HMB2 fuer nur 275€ inkl Versand - mydealz.de


----------



## LDNV (12. April 2019)

Nicht mehr lieferbar.


----------



## drstoecker (12. April 2019)

LDNV schrieb:


> Nicht mehr lieferbar.


Bei Drive City verfügbar,bei mf on/off!


----------



## LDNV (12. April 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit: 

Computeland macht auch mit bei der Party

8GB PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 64 Liquid Cooling Wasser PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Compuland.de


----------



## WhoRainZone (12. April 2019)

Jetzt bekommt man schon ne 64er LC für ~200€ weniger, als ich für die Nano bezahlt hab, die damals sogar die günstigste war


----------



## drstoecker (12. April 2019)

LDNV schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bestellungen werden alle storniert, sorry!


----------



## WhoRainZone (12. April 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Bestellungen werden alle storniert, sorry!


Wie jetzt?!


----------



## Schlafit (12. April 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?!



Das war doch mit Sicherheit irgendein EDV Fehler ... Kann mir nun wirklich nicht vorstellen, das eine V64 Watercooled für 277€ verschleudern....


----------



## drstoecker (12. April 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?!


Schau mal in den link von mydealz rein.


----------



## LDNV (12. April 2019)

Brauchst dich doch nicht entschuldigen  
Hätte auch an ein Preisfehler gedacht, allerdings ein komischer Preis Fehler der sich über 3 Shops durch zieht und mal verfügbar ist und mal nicht ... hat dann eher was vom Kundenfang , ohne was unterstellen zu wollen. 

MF hat mittlerweile bei mir auch storniert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Compuland ist aber noch im rennen ,die haben bisher NICHT storniert. 
Ich warte mal bis Montag ab und wenn die bis dahin nicht storniert haben, überweise ich denen das Geld. 
Insgesamt kostet die bei denen aber rund 10€ mehr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rallyesport (12. April 2019)

Bei MF ist es mir nun schon öfter vorgekommen das ich was bestellt habe und danach dann storniert wurde, immer bei Top Angeboten.
Diesmal hatte ich aber nicht bestellt da ich momentan PC mäßig gut ausgestattet bin  

Aber immer über PP bezahlt und das Geld wurde abgebucht und ich musste immer erst ne Email schreiben um mein Geld wieder zurück zu bekommen. 
Geld holen können die nämlich alle immer gut, nur am zurück geben hapert es dann. 
Die Höhe war ein bestellter Eiswolf der ewig nicht bei kam, hab dann ne Email geschrieben wo der bliebe, darauf kam zurück ist nicht lieferbar. 
Warum haben die dann einfach mein geld behalten und die Bestellung offen gelassen? 
Hier ging es doch auch schnell die Bestellung zu stornieren...


----------



## Downsampler (12. April 2019)

Naja PP Zahlungen gehen von DIR aus und nicht von denen. Wenn sie das Teil dann nicht haben, bestellen sie es und warten auf die Lieferung. Solange du nichts änderst, besteht der Auftrag und der wird abgearbeitet, wie lange es auch dauert.


----------



## Rallyesport (12. April 2019)

Es ging ja nicht mehr zu bestellen, das Teil war nicht mehr lieferbar...
Bei MF war es aber immer noch als lieferbar ausgezeichnet, ich musste selbst mit Alphacool in Kontakt treten um diese Info zu bekommen, mit der wieder Email an MF und hin und her.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (13. April 2019)

8GB Asus Radeon RX Vega 64 ROG Strix OC Aktiv für ~355€

8GB Asus Radeon RX Vega 64 ROG Strix OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Serenity1904 (13. April 2019)

Hey Leute, 

habt ihr auch Probleme mit Apex Legends und Vega ? 

Bei mir stürzt das Spiel ab und zu (selten) einfach so ab, ohne Meldung und ohne Treibercrash...

Dann kommt es so ziemlich in 90% der Fälle vor das, dass Spiel im Late game, so um die 3-4 Squads ebenfalls einfach ausgeht aber mit der Fehlermeldung das Apex crashed ist und eine .txt erstellt wurde. 

In dieser TXT steht folgendes:

R5Apex: 00000000002F2DCA
EXCEPTION_BREAKPOINT: 80000003

Habt ihr evtl. eine Lösung oder geht es aktuell generell nicht mit Vega und Apex?


----------



## Dudelll (13. April 2019)

Serenity1904 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> habt ihr auch Probleme mit Apex Legends und Vega ?
> 
> ...



Bei mir läuft's ohne Probleme allerdings musste ich mitm oc etwas runter weil der Takt in apex teilweise durch die Decke gegangen ist. 

Falls du deine Karte manuell übertaktet hast Versuch mal obs mit den Standard settings auch abstürzt.


----------



## wuchzael (13. April 2019)

Moin!

Den "Crash ohne Fehlermeldung" haben viele, unabhängig von der Grafikkarte. Es sind nicht nur Vega Karten betroffen, auch diverse GeForce Karten.

Ich hab jetzt häufig gelesen, dass die installierten C++ Libraries/RTEs damit zu tun haben können. Manche deinstallieren diese (Systemsteuerung -> Programme und Features) und lassen dann das Spiel von Origin reparieren. Es kann aber sein, dass dann zwar Apex läuft, aber andere Programme die die C++ Environments ebenfalls nutzen NICHT mehr funktionieren. Bin mir zu 90% sicher, dass es ein Problem des Spiels und kein Hardwareproblem ist.

Grüße!


----------



## Serenity1904 (13. April 2019)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten, 

ich habe auch gelesen zum einen evtl. die Auslagerungsdatei im Win 10 anpassen für den Ram, was ich mir aber nicht vorstellen kann...

oder die Karte läuft ins Vram limit, hier könnte man doch mal das HBCC erhöhren bzw. in meinem Fall anmachen. 
Ich habe 32gb Ram was würdet ihr empfehlen? Testweisefür Apex


----------



## LDNV (13. April 2019)

Ich brauch gerade mal ein kleinen Einsteiger Tipp. 

Ich habe hier gerade ein Monitor mit FreeSync auf dem Tisch. (Der erste) 

Display per Displayport verbunden. 
Im OSD vom Monitor ist FreeSync aktiviert.
FreeSync ist im Treiber auch aktiviert. (40-60hz) 
VSync in den Spielen aus. 

Trotzdem habe ich Tearing im Bereich zwischen 40-60 FPS. 
Das sollte doch eigentlich nicht sein? 

Oder hab ich was übersehen?


----------



## wuchzael (13. April 2019)

Vsync muss ab bleiben, denn sowie du über die 60 fps (bzw. die maximale Wiederholungsrate des Monitors) kommst, greift Freesync nicht mehr.

Um welches Spiel handelt es sich denn genau und spielst du im (exklusiven) Vollbild-Modus, oder Borderless (Windowed)?

Grüße


----------



## LDNV (13. April 2019)

Das ich nicht über/unter die Range darf ist mir bewusst. 
Hatte daher mit mit FRTC gearbeitet um unterhalb 60 zu bleiben. 

Im konkreten Beispiel geht es gerade um Division 2 und FarCry 5 die ich bisher mal angeschmissen habe. 

Nur FreeSync an und innerhalb der Range bleiben reicht also nicht aus um das Bild Tearing frei zu haben? 
Vsync muss also mit an, wird dann aber vermutlich durch FreeSync "überschrieben". 

Also funktioniert FreeSync nur in Abhängigkeit zu Vsync? 

Ich ging bisher davon das es reichen würde FreeSync zu aktivieren, Vsync und konsorten zu deaktivieren, und innerhalb der Range zu bleiben um ein Tearing / Input Lag freies Erlebnis zu genießen.

Edit': 

Hier erzählt man auch wieder was anderes. 

Bei angeschaltetem Freesync VSync anschalten oder nicht??

Also irgendwie scheint keiner zu wissen wie es wirklich geht? 

Edit 2: 

So nach dem ich jetzt den Monitor Treiber neu installiert habe funktioniert es wie gedacht. 

VSync aus / FreeSync an / FPS Limit bei 58 FPS / kein Tearing


----------



## wuchzael (14. April 2019)

Nein, es muss *nicht* an sein. Ich wollte nur sichergehen, dass du unter der maximalen Refreshrate bleibst. Weil 60 fps lock (z.B. durch FRTC) kann durchaus die Refreshrate des Monitors übersteigen, wenn dieser 59,9hz oder sowas krummes hat. Aber schön, dass es jetzt funzt, Adaptive Sync ist echt was feines .

Grüße!


----------



## LDNV (14. April 2019)

Das stimmt auf jeden Fall. 
Hab sonst immer mit VSync gespielt. 

Jetzt mit Cap auf 57 ist das Bild auch wirklich sauber. 
Bei 58 hatte ich zwar ein sauberes Bild, aber in den unteren 1-2 CM vom Bildschirm trotzdem teilweise noch etwas Tearing. Mit cap  auf 57 ist auch das weg. 

Edit: 

Und nur mal zum verständnis: 

FreeSync + VSync on würde bedeuten das FreeSync bevorzugt wird, und VSync nur greift sofern man unterhalb der FreeSync Range ist und eben nach oben die FPS Capt?

Jedenfalls scheint es mir so, vorhin als ich bissel rum testete fielen mir kleinere Drops nicht auf in der Kombination FreeSync + Vsync, die mir mit NUR Vsync absolut aufgefallen wären.


----------



## RX480 (14. April 2019)

Der Übergangsbereich FS - Vsync- EnhancedSync ist meist net sauber. Deine Wahl mit 57fps ist dann sauber und kühler/leiser.
Oder alternativ mit angepassten Gamesetting über 61..62 bleiben mit EnhancedSync und Cap auf 63..64fps vorzugsweise mit RTSS.
RTSS setzt das Cap bei der CPU, was direkter wirkt als FRTC bei der GPU per Wattman.(dürfte mit aktivem VSync im Game funzen)


btw.
Morpheus ist als Vega-Edition erhältlich: (der alte M2 ist net zu empfehlen, wg. der der unebenen Kühlfläche)
Raijintek Morpheus Vega Heatpipe VGA-Kuehler - silber


----------



## EyRaptor (15. April 2019)

Nicht zu empfehlen? 
Zeig Leute (unter anderem Gurdi) haben doch ziemlich gute Erfahrungen mit dem Morpheus zwei auf der Vega gemacht.
Aber gut, wenn es jetzt eine Version gibt die noch besser passt, dann ist das natürlich begrüßenswert.


----------



## hks1981 (15. April 2019)

Würde der neue Morpheus auch auf eine Sapphire Pulse passen oder durch ihre Nano Bauform nicht ordentlich gekühlt werden? Kann man bei der Pulse56 auch irgendwie den Schriftzug der in Rot erscheint ausschalten oder mit einer Software ändern?


----------



## EyRaptor (15. April 2019)

Du könntest mal testen ob es mit "Sapphire Trixx" einstellbar ist.


----------



## Dudelll (15. April 2019)

Hat die pulse keinen Schalter auf dem pcb dafür?  Zumindest bei den ref Versionen war das ja so.


----------



## sunyego (15. April 2019)

ANNO 1800 benchmarks

Anno 1800 im Technik-Test - ComputerBase
Anno 1800 тест GPU/CPU | RTS / Стратегии | Тест GPU
Anno 1800: Open Beta PC graphics performance benchmark review - Graphics card performance 1080p

...häufig ist VII hinter GTX1080 (GameGPU)  Sry, aber das ist ein absolutes NO GO !

In den neuesten spielen ala Sekiro, Generetion Zero, Tropico 7, God Eater 3 , AC3 Remastered usw. usw. verliert RX64 deutlich gegen GTX1070Ti und tut sich auch gegen GTX1070 wahnsinnig schwer !  

DIE KARTE IST EINEINHALB JAHRE ÄLTER UND VERBRACHT DEUTLICH WENIGER STROM ! Ich finde das nicht in orndung, sehr traurig.

Mich wundern die 18% kein bisschen um ehrlich zu sein. 

Wie es in Zukunft so aussehen wird kann man sich bereits heute ausmalen. Alle neuen Grafikkracher wie Atomic Heart, Chernobylite, Witchfire usw. usw. usw. setzen auf UE4, sogar das neue Star Wars von EA !

Verständlich, da steckt soviel potenzial wie in keiner anderen Engine.  

Edit : 
Freiheraus@
Deine Cherry-Benchmarks solltest du schleunigst aktualisieren mit neuen titeln. Die Spiele die ich oben aufgelistet habe, sind nämlich deutlich aktueller und das sind lediglich fünf Beispiele.


----------



## wuchzael (15. April 2019)

das muss die pure Verzweiflung sein. Wen willste denn in * diesem* Thread mit deinem dummen Geschwätz von irgendwas überzeugen? Die Leute, die sich für die Vega entschieden haben, weil sie vielleicht in den Spielen die die Käufer spielen besser performt als die Geforce Pendants, weil sie vielleicht nicht auf der UE4 Steinzeittechnik basieren, die noch noch mal ordentliche Multicore Unterstützung bietet? 


Grüße!


----------



## sunyego (15. April 2019)

Schau dir mal AC, Hellblade, Ace Combat 7, Everspace usw. usw  an.  

 ...oder das neue Atomic Hero & Witchfire etc. !  So sieht also steinzeittechnik für dich aus ?  Sehr interessant ! Das ist die engine mit dem grössten potenzial, irgendwann wirst du es hoffentlich auch begreifen !  Schau dir doch mal allein die Tech-Demos an, fällt dir was auf ?
Das neue Star Wars sieht auf den ersten ingame screenshots auch schon bombastisch aus !  Das einzige was hier steinzeit ist bist du, absolut planlos.


----------



## wuchzael (15. April 2019)

Hellblade war bezüglich der Grafik leider eine einzige Enttäuschung... Matschtexturn wohin das Auge reicht - wahrscheinlich damit die 6GB Karten nicht abkacken oder so ^^ Hatte bei den ganzen Previews auch gedacht das Spiel sieht mega aus und hab es mit gekauft, aber wenn man die ganzen Unschärfefilter usw. deaktiviert, von denen man fast Augenkrebs bekommt, sieht das Spiel stellenweise auf einmal echt trist und matschig aus. Gespielt hab ich es trotzdem gerne, lief in WQHD (mit deaktivierten Dummfiltern) ausgezeichnet auf meinem günstigen AMD System . 

Haste dir aber auch bei den anderen Beispielen echt wieder paar ordentliche Kassenschlager rausgesucht ^^

Lass die Leute doch einfach mit deiner Geforce Propaganda in Ruhe... Ich glaube 9 von 10 Usern haben absolut kein Interesse deine Beiträge zu lesen. 

Grüße!


----------



## rumpeLson (15. April 2019)

766 provozierende Beiträge in 844 Tagen. Schon eine respektable Leistung Herr sunyego


----------



## Lighting-Designer (15. April 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> Schau dir mal AC, Hellblade, Ace Combat 7, Everspace usw. usw  an.
> 
> ...oder das neue Atomic Hero & Witchfire etc. !  So sieht also steinzeittechnik für dich aus ?  Sehr interessant ! Das ist die engine mit dem grössten potenzial, irgendwann wirst du es hoffentlich auch begreifen !  Schau dir doch mal allein die Tech-Demos an, fällt dir was auf ?
> Das neue Star Wars sieht auf den ersten ingame screenshots auch schon bombastisch aus !  Das einzige was hier steinzeit ist bist du, absolut planlos.



Wann gibst du Troll endlich auf?


----------



## RX480 (15. April 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Nicht zu empfehlen?
> Zeig Leute ...



Im Luxx hatte glaube berntBrandon am Anfang Probleme mit dem Hotspot und hat seinen M2 extra nachschleifen lassen.
Den Ärger und 3x Auseinandernehmen kann man sich mit dem Neuen sparen.
(wichtig sind nach wie vor gute Lüfter wg. der Spawas; bitte net zu sehr an der Drehzahl sparen)


----------



## drstoecker (15. April 2019)

Zum Glück greifen die Mods mal durch, soviele Beiträge und jeder wird geduldet, oh man!


----------



## Lighting-Designer (16. April 2019)

Heute Abend wird mal Anno 1800 gezockt und gebencht


----------



## Ralle@ (16. April 2019)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Wann gibst du Troll endlich auf?



Er gibt nie auf, deswegen einfach ignorieren und fertig.


----------



## WhoRainZone (16. April 2019)

rumpeLson schrieb:


> 766 provozierende Beiträge in 844 Tagen. Schon eine respektable Leistung Herr sunyego


Mach eher mal die Hälfte der Tage draus, wenns reicht. So oft, wie Sunny im Zwangsurlaub ist..


----------



## LDNV (16. April 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> ANNO 1800 benchmarks
> 
> Anno 1800 im Technik-Test - ComputerBase
> Anno 1800 тест GPU/CPU | RTS / Стратегии | Тест GPU
> ...



Mir egal  
Der Basteltrieb, sowie generell höhere Performance in den Spielen die ICH spiele bewogen mich zum sehr glücklichen Wechsel von 1070 auf Vega  

Cherry Benchmarks? Und dann kommst du mit Anno? 

Warte mal ... 
Ausgehend von den PCGH Benchmarks die ja hier für alle einsehbar sind. 

             1070 -> Vega 56
Division 2:  60 FPS -> 73 FPS / +20 %
Far Cry 5 :  70 FPS -> 75 FPS / + 7 %
Resi 2    :      62 FPS -> 78 FPS / +25 %
Destiny 2 : 58 FPS -> 59 FPS / + 1 % 
BF 5      :       68 FPS -> 82 FPS / +17 %
Dirt 2.0  :    48 FPS -> 60 FPS / +26 %
Metro EX  :55 FPS -> 59 FPS / + 7 %
MHW       :   38 FPS -> 43 FPS / +14 %
Anthem    :  43 FPS -> 48 FPS / +12 %

             1070   -> Vega 64
Division 2:  60 FPS -> 80 FPS / +30 %
Far Cry 5 :  70 FPS -> 80 FPS / +13 %
Resi 2    :      62 FPS -> 87 FPS / +39 % 
Destiny 2 : 58 FPS -> 70 FPS / +21 %
BF 5      :       68 FPS -> 93 FPS / +36 %
Dirt 2.0  :    48 FPS -> 66 FPS / +37 %
Metro EX  :55 FPS -> 65 FPS / +18 %
MHW       :  38 FPS -> 49 FPS / +30 %
Anthem    : 43 FPS -> 56 FPS / +31 %

Übrigens beachtlich wenn man bedenkt wie die Launch Benchmarks aussahen wo eine 56 quasi nie vor einer 1070 war und einer 64 so gut wie nie vor einer 1080: 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Radeo...6623/Tests/Benchmark-Preis-Release-1235445/3/

Laber mal weiter...

nV Karten sind Top Karten  
Insbesondere für Leute die einfach nur einbauen und los daddeln wollen, erhalten out of the box, ein sehr rundes Paket. 
Oder aber für Leute die mit nur wenigen Maus Klicks schon das Maximum aus ihrer Karte ziehen wollen. 

Ist doch in Ordnung. 
Und warum gehst du uns jetzt wieder mal auf die Nüsse?


----------



## drebbin (16. April 2019)

Weil ihr darauf eingeht.

Gesendet von meinem Aquaris X5 Plus mit Tapatalk


----------



## LDNV (16. April 2019)

Kann man doch jetzt auch ungestört. Ist ja gesperrt


----------



## hks1981 (16. April 2019)

Also kann mal beruhigen! Anno 1800 läuft auf der Vega56 völlig in Ordnung  Gut Spielbar und da ich keine FPS laufen habe auf der Seite weiß ich jetzt nicht ob 50,60,80,200fps das ist auch völlig egal, es sieht klasse aus und ist Flüssig


----------



## drstoecker (16. April 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Mach eher mal die Hälfte der Tage draus, wenns reicht. So oft, wie Sunny im Zwangsurlaub ist..


Eins muss man aber mal loben, der Junge ist sehr zäh!


----------



## Ralle@ (16. April 2019)

Zäh ja, aber scheinbar hat er massive Probleme.


----------



## RX480 (16. April 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Also kann mal beruhigen! Anno 1800 läuft auf der Vega56 völlig in Ordnung  Gut Spielbar und da ich keine FPS laufen habe auf der Seite weiß ich jetzt nicht ob 50,60,80,200fps das ist auch völlig egal, es sieht klasse aus und ist Flüssig



Mach mal das Overlay mit Strg+Shift+O an. Da siehst Du die Fps und ob der HBM(MCLK) normal taktet.
Treiber 19.4.2 ?


----------



## hks1981 (16. April 2019)

Okay hab ich mal gemacht (siehe Anhang) Habe den Treiber von Heute installiert vor dem Spielen also 19.4.2. Sorry für die Quali ist mit dem Iphone gemacht ^^


----------



## RX480 (16. April 2019)

Hast Du noch die Werkseinstellung "ausgewogen" im Wattman ?
Der HBM kann bestimmt 880 oder mehr.

Wie läuft eigentlich DX12?


----------



## hks1981 (16. April 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Hast Du noch die Werkseinstellung ?
> Der HBM kann bestimmt 880 oder mehr.



Ich betreibe die Karte in UV. also auf 950mv. Zu UV und OC bewege ich mich erst, wenn es wirklich mal ein Game braucht. Aber solange alles Spielbar ist und ich keine Probleme habe, mag ich es lieber leise und kühl im Gehäuse  Vorallem die Watt machen bei mir den Mehrwert aus.


----------



## LDNV (16. April 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Zäh ja, aber scheinbar hat er massive Probleme.



Oder akute langeweile, oder eine Mischung aus beiden.


----------



## RX480 (16. April 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ich betreibe die Karte in UV. also auf 950mv. Zu UV und OC bewege ich mich erst, wenn es wirklich mal ein Game braucht. Aber solange alles Spielbar ist und ich keine Probleme habe, mag ich es lieber leise und kühl im Gehäuse  Vorallem die Watt machen bei mir den Mehrwert aus.



Bei ca. 950mV für P7 kannst Du bei Bedarf mal ein Setting ausprobieren:
(mehr HBM-Takt kostet keinen Strom zusätzlich, evtl. nur durch mehr Fps wg. der besseren Shaderauslastung, wobei u.U. der eff.Takt sinkt)


----------



## hks1981 (16. April 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Bei ca. 950mV für P7 kannst Du bei Bedarf mal ein Setting ausprobieren:
> (mehr HBM-Takt kostet keinen Strom zusätzlich, evtl. nur durch mehr Fps wg. der besseren Shaderauslastung, wobei u.U. der eff.Takt sinkt)



Trag ich da unten jetzt 880 ein oder 880...920 ^^


----------



## RX480 (16. April 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Trag ich da unten jetzt 880 ein oder 880...920 ^^



880 reicht für FHD. (=10%+)
920+ schaffen die Meisten.(macht Sinn mit WQHD)


----------



## hks1981 (16. April 2019)

Danke dir! Habe mal deine Werte übernommen und am Nachmittag wird dann mal durchgetestet


----------



## hks1981 (16. April 2019)

Also nach 4 Stunden Anno 1800 spielen, bin ich mit der Perfomance sehr glücklich und die Temps wie der Verbrauch sind völlig in Ordnung


----------



## hks1981 (18. April 2019)

Hi Leute, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Also ich habe jetzt mal Anno 1800 in der Grafik von Hoch auf Sehr Hoch umgeschalten. Okay also 47-60 FPS auch habe ich im Treiber maximal 65FPS eingestellt mit dem Target Control. Was mir aber nun sehr komisch vorkommt sind die Auslastungen von dem Spiel. ich habe teilweise 35% Auslastung Grafikkarte und nur 25% CPU, da ist doch was faul? Der Lüfter hat sich in den 3 Stunden, was ich gezockt habe kein einziges mal von der Graka eingeschalten( nur ganz am Anfang dann waren die Temps immer zwischen 50-55c)? Was ist hier die Bremse? Ist eventuell mein Wattman Profil nicht korrekt? Ich mein es kann doch nicht sein, dass er dann wieder von jetzt auf gleich von 99% auf 35% runterfällt und dann mit 37 Bilder herum turnt  Es ruckelt auch nichts oder anders störend es ist nur eigenartig.

EDIT: dürfte doch nur sein, wenn man das Overlay vom AMD Treiber aktiviert. Da dürfte dann die Karte etwas spinnen. Wenn ich ohne Overlay mittels GPU Z aufzeichne ist die Auslastung wieder in Ordnung (siehe letztes Bild). Obwohl ich nie auf diese 1500MHZ komme, was für mich ein Rätsel ist und bleibt.


----------



## RX480 (18. April 2019)

Sehr Hoch wird die CPU-Last erhöhen. Du müsstest dann schauen wie die einzelnen CPU-Cores ausgelastet sind.
Wenn ein Core ständig am Limit läuft kann die GPU dann chillen.


----------



## Rallyesport (19. April 2019)

Mal noch ne kleine Frage am Rande, nicht speziell Vega betreffend.
Wenn ich ein altes Spiel spiele was kein QHD unterstützt, welche Auflösung ist nativ? Full HD ja schonmal nicht


----------



## drebbin (19. April 2019)

Meiste die maximal von Spiel unterstützte.
Ob es dann im Vollbild oder Fenster startet ist glaube eher Zufall

Gesendet von meinem Aquaris X5 Plus mit Tapatalk


----------



## hks1981 (19. April 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Sehr Hoch wird die CPU-Last erhöhen. Du müsstest dann schauen wie die einzelnen CPU-Cores ausgelastet sind.
> Wenn ein Core ständig am Limit läuft kann die GPU dann chillen.



Habe ich auch kontrolliert. Laufen nicht am Limit so um die 89% im Schnitt. Ich habe bisher noch kein Game gehabt wo die 1500MHZ mal erreicht worden sind nicht mal nur kurz oder so


----------



## RtZk (19. April 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Habe ich auch kontrolliert. Laufen nicht am Limit so um die 89% im Schnitt. Ich habe bisher noch kein Game gehabt wo die 1500MHZ mal erreicht worden sind nicht mal nur kurz oder so



Anno kostet verdammt viel GPU Leistung, mir kommt das etwas komisch bei dir vor. Aber es ist völlig egal ob alle Kerne bei 80% oder 100% sind, ein CPU Limit kann in beiden Fällen vorliegen. Oder spielst du etwa in Full HD?


----------



## hks1981 (19. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Anno kostet verdammt viel GPU Leistung, mir kommt das etwas komisch bei dir vor. Aber es ist völlig egal ob alle Kerne bei 80% oder 100% sind, ein CPU Limit kann in beiden Fällen vorliegen. Oder spielst du etwa in Full HD?



Hi, nein spiele in WQHD. Wie gesagt wenn ich das ganze ohne dem Overlay spiele habe ich durchwegs 1471MHZ zu  920 MHZ laut GPU-Z im LOGFile. Daher dürfte das AMD Overlay einen Fehler verursachen und die Karte runtertakten wenn das Overlay geöffnet ist. Da sieht man dann auch wie die Menschen im Game ruckeln. Wenn das Overlay weg ist läuft wieder alles TIp Top. Aber ich verstehe nicht, warum die 1560 MHZ niemals angefahren werden ^^ Die CPU wäre ein i5-8400 ich gehe mal davon nun nicht aus, dass dieser jetzt schon ins Limit läuft.


----------



## RX480 (19. April 2019)

Das AMD-Overlay stört wäre mal ne neue Erkenntnis. Mit AB gibts sowas in einigen Games.
Monitoringsoftware sollte man halt im Zweifelsfall ausmachen. = sehr gute Entscheidung.
(könnte auch ein Bug vom Game sein)

Die CPU ist rel. niedrig getaktet. Kann bei schlechten Gameengines mit starker Singlecorebelastung schon mal bremsen. 
90% ist schon viel.


----------



## hks1981 (19. April 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das AMD-Overlay stört wäre mal ne neue Erkenntnis. Mit AB gibts sowas in einigen Games.
> Monitoringsoftware sollte man halt im Zweifelsfall ausmachen. = sehr gute Entscheidung.
> (könnte auch ein Bug vom Game sein)
> 
> ...



Ja irgendwie komisch das mit dem Overlay, aber gut Anno ist noch sehr frisch am Markt, Ich meckere auch auf sehr hohen Niveau. Also ich erreiche auf WQHD mit der Spieleinstellung "Sehr Hoch" und DX 12, "45-50"FPS. Das ist völlig in Ordnung, wenn ich mir da so die Tests der Hardwareseiten ansehe. Es ist auch toll spielbar.


----------



## RX480 (19. April 2019)

Evtl. macht es einen Unterschied ob man im Fenster oder Vollbild spielt.
Man kann auch bei den Kompatibilitätseigenschaften von der exe mal die Vollbildoptimierungen deaktivieren.


----------



## Downsampler (19. April 2019)

Also ich habe bei Fallout 4 ein "CPU Limit" bei 40% CPU und GPU Auslastung. Die FPS stagnieren z. T. bei 27. Wenn ich den Takt meiner CPU von 4.5 auf 4.8 GHz erhöhe habe ich an diesen Stellen 10 FPS mehr. Den Takt der Vega von 1100 auf 1400 MHz zu fixieren bringt überhaupt garnichts.

Kommt immer auf die Spiele an. Schlecht optimierter Code im Spiel verursacht so etwas. Wobei Fallout 4 so ein Ding ist, wo ich mir fast sicher bin, daß es sehr unfertig und unausgereift verkauft wurde.


----------



## LDNV (19. April 2019)

Ist es auch.
Damals war es noch schlimmer.

Das Problem bei Fallout ist die uralte Engine die drawcalls ohne ende erzeugt und auch Teile der Umgebung rendert die gar nicht zu sehen sind.

Musst mal googeln. Glaub pcgh hat selber sogar ein Video dazu gemacht.

Da macht sich die dx11 overheat AMD Schwäche natürlich etwas deutlicher bemerkbar. 

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (19. April 2019)

Habe bei mir mal ReLive deaktiviert! (im Prinzip dasselbe Problem wie mit Overlay)
Bringt tatsächlich etwas.(bei Cf läuft die sek. Graka besser)


----------



## EyRaptor (19. April 2019)

Vega 56 Strix für 279€ im Mindstar ... wenn ich nicht schon ne Vega hätte ...
Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de


----------



## RX480 (19. April 2019)

Die 64nitro für 399,-€ ist genauso sehr interessant. Hat meist sehr gutes Potential.(die User im UV-Thread stehen etwas besser da als mit der Strixx)
8GB Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 64 Nitro+ Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de


----------



## drstoecker (19. April 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Vega 56 Strix für 279€ im Mindstar ... wenn ich nicht schon ne Vega hätte ...
> Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de


Gibts schon seit gestern, ist sogar die arez!


----------



## drebbin (19. April 2019)

Bei dem Preis kann man den Ghetto-Mod gleich mitbestellen


----------



## LDNV (20. April 2019)

Sehr schön was AMD gerade für ein Preis kampf fährt. Wobei ich immer noch im Hinterkopf habe das es schon eher an einer Lager Räumung gleicht. (Navi?)

Aber wenn man Spaß am basteln hat, und ein gutes Exemplar erwischt glaub ich kaum das man mit einer gut getakteten und untervolteten Vega schlechter da steht als dann mit einer Navi Karte.

Ich vermute mal das wenn sie wirklich viel effizienter sein sollte, und die Performance sich um Vega herum bewegen sollte, sie sich dann nicht so krass übertakten oder untervolten lassen wird, einfach weil sie schon näher am sweetspot operierend auf dem Markt kommt als Vega beispielsweise.

Ist natürlich nur Spekulation. Sehen werden wir es ja erst später. 

Krass wäre natürlich wenn sie effizienter kommt, und sich trotzdem so viel dran basteln lässt wie an unseren Vegas, dann würde ich glaub auch noch mal schwach werden auch wenn ich Navi überspringen möchte da ich kein wirklichen Performance Sprung zu Vega erwarte  

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (20. April 2019)

Bin auch gespannt was da kommt, wobei bei 7nm die Chips wohl kaum auf Kante genäht sein werden, sieht man bereits an der VII. Da wird es zu beginn erst mal ne recht große Streuung geben. Was für Glücksritter denke ich.


----------



## RX480 (21. April 2019)

Ist bei Vega+Radeon eigentlich kein Preiskampf. Ohne Spielebundle halt etwas niedriger.
Die RTX sind auch net soviel besser, das AMD was verschenken müsste.


----------



## Ralle@ (21. April 2019)

Selbst wenn die RTK Karten soooo viel besser wären.
Irgendwann kann man die Preise nicht mehr reduzieren, da AMD sonst den Boardpartner die Differenz zahlen müsste und das wäre ein sehr großer Verlustgeschäft. Aber bald kommt Navi, der sollte AMD im Mittelklasse Segment gut helfen und Nvidia unter Druck setzen was Preise angeht.


----------



## RX480 (21. April 2019)

Den Druck bekommt NV schon von den Shareholdern. (und vor Gericht)
Mal schauen wie die nächsten Quartalszahlen ausschauen. Die hohen Bestände im Outlet sind doch schon getürkte Verkaufszahlen.
Nur die kleinen GTX+RTX2060 gehen sicher gut in den Fertig-PC´s. Unverständlich warum dort kaum die Dragon/Pulse genommen wird.


----------



## Razor_2201 (22. April 2019)

Hallo Leute,

wollte wegen meinem Problem nicht direkt einen eigenen Thread starten,
hier sind ja wahrscheinlich eh die Experten vereint.

Habe mir eine Vega 64 Asus Strix zugelegt und leider ein paar Probleme.
Ich kann die Karte nur im automatischen Undervolting Modus im Wattmann stabil laufen lassen,
weil sonst nach ca einer halbe Stunde spielen der Rechner ausgeht. Das ging die letzte Zeit gut, auch
bei The Division 2. Nun habe ich das Problem das The Division 2 trotzdem automatisches Undervolting
aktiviert ist auf die selbe Art abstürzt. Also das der Rechner einfach ausgeht. Kann den Rechner dann direkt wieder einschalten 
und er startet neu.

Habe folgendes System

Board: MSI X370 Gaming Plus
CPU: Ryzen 5 1600
RAM: 8 GB Gskill 2888Mhz (nagelt mich nicht auf die mhz fest)
Netzteil: Cooler Master MasterWatt 650 (Glaube hier liegt das Problem) Cooler Master MasterWatt 650, PC-Netzteil schwarz, 4x PCIe

Würde mich über Tipps und Erfahrungen von euch freuen.


----------



## phillippt (22. April 2019)

Also das klingt für mich nach Netzteil. Wenn der PC ausgeht liegt es meistens daran.
650 W sollten easy reichen, vielleicht kommt das Netzteil nicht mit den gelegentlichen Spannungsspitzen der Strix zurecht. Bei mir läuft ein 650W Corsair Vengeance ohne Probleme mit der gleichen Karte.


----------



## wuchzael (22. April 2019)

Würde auch auf das Netzteil tippen...

Grüße!


----------



## Razor_2201 (22. April 2019)

Könnt ihr ein gutes empfehlen? Grade ist sogar Rainbow Six abgeschmiert


----------



## RX480 (23. April 2019)

Auto-UV ist immer noch sehr viel W !!!
Manuell UV ist stabiler. (Anschluss mit 2 Kabeln vorrausgesetzt am Besten an 2 Kreise vom NT)


----------



## drstoecker (23. April 2019)

Wenn die Karte Stock problemlos läuft ist das Netzteil erstmal ok. Dieses uv/oc Auto läuft bei mir auch nicht.
versuch mal Stock und teste ob es läuft, danach Versuchs mal manuell!
übeigends die Treiber spielen auch oft mit rein, hab vorgestern aktualisiert und afterbuner/hwinfo und bfv gestartet und Zack gabs ein Neustart. Hab das Spiel reparieren lassen und den Treiber entfernt und nochmal neu installiert, jetzt läuft es. Werte übrigens Stock!


----------



## Razor_2201 (23. April 2019)

Yep, aber so gings komischerweise. Hab auch 2 Kabel benutzt zum anschliessen.
Hab mir nun auch das Corsair Vengeance bestellt. Finds gut das, dass einen Schalter
hat wo man auf Multischiene umstellen kann. Wenn die Karte dann
"Out of the box" stabil läuft und nix mehr abstürzt, kann ich mich ans manuelle undervolten machen.


----------



## Razor_2201 (23. April 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Wenn die Karte Stock problemlos läuft ist das Netzteil erstmal ok. Dieses uv/oc Auto läuft bei mir auch nicht.
> versuch mal Stock und teste ob es läuft, danach Versuchs mal manuell!



Stock läuft sie bei mir ja nicht. Nur durch Auto uv lief sie eine zeitlang stabil


----------



## RX480 (23. April 2019)

Singlerail sollte stabiler sein, weil net beide Kabel gleichviel W ziehen.

btw.
Bis das NT kommt kannste ja mal das manuelle Setting testen.
Da kann man sicher auch noch das PT von +50 auf +10..+20 zurücknehmen.
Und P7-Takt 1592.(vorsichtshalber)


----------



## drstoecker (23. April 2019)

Razor_2201 schrieb:


> Stock läuft sie bei mir ja nicht. Nur durch Auto uv lief sie eine zeitlang stabil


Achso ok hatte das überlesen.


----------



## Razor_2201 (23. April 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Singlerail sollte stabiler sein, weil net beide Kabel gleichviel W ziehen.
> 
> btw.
> Bis das NT kommt kannste ja mal das manuelle Setting testen.
> ...



Werd ich morgen nach der Arbeit mal machen.
Und single rail soll besser sein? Dachte Multi wäre besser


----------



## RX480 (23. April 2019)

Der Umschalter auf Singlerail am Corsair ist doch günstig.
Mal als Bsp. : ungleiche Last auf beiden Kabeln
1x 25A und 1x 20A sind halt ne blöde Verteilung bei Multirail und kleinen NT`s.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (23. April 2019)

Ich hab mein Corsair HX auch auf Singlerail. So ist es egal wie viel A gerade fließen und das NT kompensiert die Last besser.


----------



## RX480 (23. April 2019)

Würde mich auch net wundern, wenn Spulenfiepen geringer ist.
Scheint doch Was mit den Kondensatoren vom NT zu tun zu haben.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (23. April 2019)

Was ist spulenfiepen? XD
Nur die Nitro fiept ab 100fps. Dank  VSync ist auch die ruhig.


----------



## WhoRainZone (23. April 2019)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Was ist spulenfiepen? XD
> Nur die Nitro fiept ab 100fps. Dank  VSync ist auch die ruhig.


Ich würde eher über den Treiber nen FPS-Limiter reinhauen.
Oder hat dein Bildschirm kein Freesync?


----------



## RX480 (23. April 2019)

Jo, 
Fps-Limit soundso auch wg. der W und dB.

Früher war mit Asus und Gigabyte oft Gejammer wg. Fiepen. da lag bestimmt ein gut Teil am schwachen NT.


----------



## WhoRainZone (23. April 2019)

Meine Nano ist aber auch ein Prachtbeispiel für Spulenfiepen 
Allerdings nur in Benches, im Alltag hör ich da nichts davon 

Am Netzteil kanns bei mir aber nicht liegen, ist ein relativ neues Bitfenix Whisper M ^^
Hab ich extra wegen dem CoilWhining gekauft, wars dann aber nicht


----------



## Razor_2201 (23. April 2019)

Habe die Undervolting Settings von RX480 benutzt. Sah in Heaven Bench zuerst ganz gut aus,
dann ist der Treiber abgestürzt. PC hat sich zwar nicht ausgeschaltet, bin stattdessen wieder
auf dem Desktop gelandet. Das Netzteil soll heute noch kommen, dann probier ichs damit mal.

Wird wahrscheinlich eh zeit, höre so ein komisches "brizzeln" wenn ich näher ans Netzteil gehe.


----------



## RX480 (23. April 2019)

Wenn Du nur auf dem Desktop landest kannst Du den HBM-Takt und den P7-Takt ein mue runternehmen.
Schrittweise, bis Du stabil bleibst. (und zum Schluss das PT, sprich Leistungsbereich schrittweise absenken)


----------



## Razor_2201 (23. April 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wenn Du nur auf dem Desktop landest kannst Du den HBM-Takt und den P7-Takt ein mue runternehmen.
> Schrittweise, bis Du stabil bleibst. (und zum Schluss das PT, sprich Leistungsbereich schrittweise absenken)



Habe jetzt den P7 Takt auf 1592 und das PowerTarget auf 20 runtergemacht. Damit liefs durch

Werde mit dem neuen Netzteil testen ob sie auch Stock stabil bleibt, wenn ja, werd ich
dann auch deine Settings weiterbenutzen.

Bin trotzdem noch hin und hergerissen ob ich den Multirail Modus des NT's benutzen soll,
weil beim Multirail was besserem Überstromschutz steht.


----------



## RX480 (23. April 2019)

Ne,
bleib bei Singlerail! 

Du kannst mit dem neuen NT dann bestimmt das PT und den Takt weiter anheben.
Sup4k zieht immer ne Menge Strom, Würde ich dann zum Testen mit dem neuen NT nehmen.
UNIGINE Benchmarks

Wichtig ist auch die Gehäuselüftung wenn Du dann permanent über 200W liegst.
Bei der Strixx kannst Du ja die Frontlüfter an die Graka hängen und dort steuern.
Evtl. kann man noch Hinten unten neben der Graka einen kleinen zusätzlichen 80er Lüfter ala Gurdi einbauen.
Das verhindert eine Wärmeglocke an der Graka.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (23. April 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ich würde eher über den Treiber nen FPS-Limiter reinhauen.
> Oder hat dein Bildschirm kein Freesync?



Nö der hat kein Freesync. Es ist ein Dell P2715Q. Dafür ist er mit max. 2% Helligkeitsabweichung und Kalibrierung perfekt für meine Astrofotografie.


----------



## Razor_2201 (23. April 2019)

So habe das Netzteil verbaut und auf SingleRail gestellt.
Habe nochmal Heaven Bench durchlaufen lassen (mit Undervolt Settings) undes lief durch.
Höchsttemperatur waren 65 Grad

Im Superposition Benchmark ging der Takt aber nur bis 1477 mhz, ist das normal?

Hmm und die GPU lüfter gingen grad gar nicht an (laut Radeon Overlay) obwohl beim spielen über 70 Grad waren


----------



## RX480 (24. April 2019)

In sup4k ist der Takt meist niedriger als in 1080p. Das liegt am der höheren Auslastung. = NORMAL
Insgesamt ist durch das UVen der eff. Takt viel kleiner als GPU-P7, weil man eine Art Faktor VDDC=0,925V/1,2V benutzt.

Die Zieltemp ist wahrscheinlich bei Lüfter= Auto rel. hoch eingestellt, weswegen Diese nur selten anspringen.
Du könntest jetzt mit einer manuellen Lüfterkurve experimentieren. (Hotspot sollte unter 85°C bleiben.)
GPU wäre daher ca. 70°C maximal sinnvoll. Wirst ja nach 2..3h Spielen sehen, ob die Temps steigen.

Was hast Du für einen Moni ? Nur für 4k würde ich das Setting evtl. ändern.
Die Auflösung ist entscheidend, ob Es sich lohnt höher zu takten und mehr W zu verbraten.
Momentan reicht Es wenn Du HBM-Takt 1040..1050 und GPU-P7 1602..1607 mit den eingestellten Spannungen schaffst.
Wenn net stabil, bleib bei 1592...97 = normal gute Werte. (hat net Jeder nen Golden Chip)
Im Wattman selbst kann man noch ein paar Einstellungen zu Textur und Tesselation optimieren. siehe Anhang

Schau Dir noch mehr Temps in GPU-Z an:
GPU-Z Download v2.18.0

Unter dem Reiter Sensors wird Dir dann der Verlauf der Temps angezeigt.
Mit dem Fotoapp. Oben rechts kannst Du mal ein Bild machen und hier posten.
Eigentlich müsstest Du bei dem Takt unter 200W im Verbrauch sein.(GPU-only)


----------



## WhoRainZone (24. April 2019)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Nö der hat kein Freesync. Es ist ein Dell P2715Q. Dafür ist er mit max. 2% Helligkeitsabweichung und Kalibrierung perfekt für meine Astrofotografie.


Na gut, dann ist VSync vll doch die bessere Lösung ^^


----------



## Razor_2201 (24. April 2019)

Was mir irgendwie Sorgen bereitet, dass laut Radeon Overlay nie die
GPU Lüfter anspringen, obwohl die Karte, über 80 Grad in Stock Settings geht.

Checkt der Treiber irgendwie das ich bereits 4 Gehäuselüfter verbaut habe und die
für die Kühlung sorgen?

Konnte grad trotzdem ohne Abstürze spielen btw


----------



## RX480 (24. April 2019)

Wie schauts mit ner manuellen Lüfterkurve aus?


----------



## Razor_2201 (24. April 2019)

Habe eine recht übertriebene Kurve erstellt.
Habe nochmal das Superposition Benchmark durchlaufen lassen.

Komisch finde ich das er  Fan Speed 99% anzeigt aber 0 RPM


----------



## RX480 (24. April 2019)

Schau mal nach ob der Stecker locker ist.
Der will den Lüfter hochjubeln auf 100% aber kann net.

Wenns Das net ist musste die Graka retounieren.

btw.
Das ist wohl das "ausgewogen" - Setting.
Die Spannung und die Temps sind ja abartig.


----------



## Razor_2201 (24. April 2019)

Oh oh, hört sich nicht gut an
Yep, ist ausgewogen. Meinst Stecker am Netzteil oder der Graka?


----------



## RX480 (24. April 2019)

Die Lüfter auf der Graka sind mit nem Stecker auf dem PCB der Graka angeschlossen.
Lass mal die Seitenwand offen und schau, ob sich die Lüfter überhaupt bewegen.

Evtl. bist Du beim Reinstecken der Graka ausversehen an den Stecker gekommen.(=locker)


----------



## Razor_2201 (24. April 2019)

Hab die Karte jetzt über das PCIe Kabel, dass aus dem Netzteil rauskommt, mit beiden Steckern angeschlossen.
Lüfter drehen sich jetzt.

Edit: Hatte die Karte vorher mit einem zweiten Kabel angeschlossen. Wenns jetzt geht lass ichs so


----------



## RX480 (24. April 2019)

Wer weiss, was das für ein Kabel war. Bei Singlerail ist Y-Kabel auch net so dramatisch. Kannste so lassen.


----------



## olletsag (24. April 2019)

Razor_2201 schrieb:


> Habe eine recht übertriebene Kurve erstellt.
> Habe nochmal das Superposition Benchmark durchlaufen lassen.
> 
> Komisch finde ich das er  Fan Speed 99% anzeigt aber 0 RPM


Hast du im Monitoringbereich von WattMan den Haken bei "FAN" gesetzt (gelb)?

Sonst musst du den Treiber komplett fixen (DDU) und nochmal neu installieren.

Darf man erfahren welches Netzteil? Zwei mal 8 auf einer Strippe ist eigentlich nicht empfehlenswert. Ich habe schon Kabelisolationen schmelzen sehen.


----------



## RX480 (24. April 2019)

Razor hat sein GPU-Z gepostet. #11404 (Monitoring der Lüfter ist an)
Cosair Venegance 650W (Schalter sollte auf Singlerail)

DDU ist sicher derzeit net erforderlich.

btw.
Mit dem Y-Kabel muss man schauen, solange man net auf hohe Spannungen geht.
Hier im Thread war schon eine 56@LC mit 300W an nem Y-Kabel.(1000W-NT) Glaube EyeRaptor wars.
Hauptsache es sind auch alle 2x 8-pins reingesteckt.


----------



## Razor_2201 (24. April 2019)

olletsag schrieb:


> Hast du im Monitoringbereich von WattMan den Haken bei "FAN" gesetzt (gelb)?
> 
> Sonst musst du den Treiber komplett fixen (DDU) und nochmal neu installieren.
> 
> Darf man erfahren welches Netzteil? Zwei mal 8 auf einer Strippe ist eigentlich nicht empfehlenswert. Ich habe schon Kabelisolationen schmelzen sehen.



Im Monitoringbereich ist alles aktiviert. GPU-Z hat ja auch im Grunde das selbe angezeigt.
Naja, das es schmilzt denke ich erstmal nicht.
Ach ja Netzteil ist das Corsair Vengeance 650M


----------



## olletsag (25. April 2019)

Razor_2201 schrieb:


> Netzteil ist das Corsair Vengeance 650M


O.k. das passt, schaltet bei 34A ab.


----------



## RX480 (25. April 2019)

@Razor 
Kannst Du jetzt mal das UV-Setting laden und ein GPU-Z und sup4k posten z.Vgl. mit "Ausgewogen".


btw.
34A bei Singlerail ?


----------



## Razor_2201 (25. April 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> @Razor
> Kannst Du jetzt mal das UV-Setting laden und ein GPU-Z und sup4k posten z.Vgl. mit "Ausgewogen".



Natürlich, hier ist das Ergebnis. Heftig besser.


----------



## RX480 (25. April 2019)

Die VDDC + Temp sieht gut aus. Du kannst bei Dir auf dem Desktop mal mit der Maus über das GPU-Z streichen.
Da bekommt man die Werte beim Verbrauch GPU only angezeigt. Evtl. nur noch ca. 220W.(vorher 260W war ganz schön viel)

Wahrscheinlich kannst Du den P7-Takt noch 5 bis 10 MHz höher nehmen mit dem neuen NT.

Ansonsten mal die Temp bei längerem Spielen beobachten. 
(ob die Gehäuselüfter die Wärme auch rausschaffen können)

Sup4k ist ganz schön hoch im Verbrauch. Spiele ziehen meist net so viel Saft.
Stell Dir noch in Globale Settings bei FrameRateTargetControl ein gescheites Fps-Limit ein.
z.Bsp. FHD=100..120Fps oder WQHD=75..90Fps je nach Game.(Gamesetting ca. High und Texturen auf Ultra)
Dann wird der Lüfter auch noch ruhiger.

Hast Du einen Freesync-Moni ?


----------



## EyRaptor (25. April 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Razor hat sein GPU-Z gepostet. #11404 (Monitoring der Lüfter ist an)
> Cosair Venegance 650W (Schalter sollte auf Singlerail)
> 
> DDU ist sicher derzeit net erforderlich.
> ...



Jup (außer dass es beim oc eher 400W+ sind).

Ich würde anderen allerdings auch immer empfehlen zwei Rails zu verwenden.
Beim Straight Power 10 600W aus meinem Zweitrechner wollte ich das z.B. nicht machen .

Edit:
DPP, 40A max pro gpu Rail =480 Watt + dickere Kabel
E10, 20A max pro gpu Rail =240 Watt


----------



## RX480 (25. April 2019)

Dicke Kabel klingt gut. Hast Du mal einen lnk zum Kauf?
Razor ist auf Singlerail. Daher Anschluss an einen Kreis auch machbar.

Was noch sein könnte: Das NT müsste ja 4x Anschluss 8pin für VGA haben.
Kann sein, das bei Multirail und Anschluss an nur einen Kreis die 25A limitiert haben.
Da dann einfach das 2. Kabel an nen anderen Kreis stecken.

btw.
Im UV-Thread hat Einer sogar ne 56@UV an nem 400W-NT, bis sein neues NT da ist.(spielt in FHD)
Kommt immer aufs NT an. Sind net alle gleich gut. Und die Treiber sind auch besser als 2017.
Net mehr solche Spitzen.


----------



## Razor_2201 (25. April 2019)

Ich bin gestern ganz schön ins schwitzen gekommen und war zwischenzeitlich echt ratlos.
Als die Lüfter nicht liefen hatte ich das PCIe Kabel was schon direkt am Netzteil verbaut ist genommen,
und einen Stecker davon in die Karte gesteckt. Dann habe ich ein zweites PCIe Kabel genommen, dieses ans NT angeschlossen
und an die Karte geklemmt.

Als ich das mit den Lüftern gesehen habe, habe ich das vorinstallierte Kabel abgemacht und ein zweites PCie ans NT angehangen und damit in die Karte.
Ergebnis: Rechner ging nicht mehr an.

Komischerweise ging er auch dann nicht mehr an als ich alles so gemacht hab wie vorher.
Erst als ich das vorinstallierte Kabel vom NT als Y-Verbindung genutzt habe, fuhr der Rechner wieder
hoch und die Lüfter drehten sich. Das NT war soweit ich mich erinnern kann immer im Single Rail Modus.
Ach ja das PCIe Kabel was direkt am NT ist, ist auch relativ dick und ummantelt.

Konnte gestern nicht soo lange spielen, aber Apex, Rainbow Six und Division 2 liefen ohne Absturz
und das mit Stock Settings (Ausgewogen)


----------



## RX480 (25. April 2019)

Für 24/7 würde ich aber die UV-Settings nehmen und schauen, ob mehr HBM-Takt und P7-Takt möglich sind.

btw.
Wenn die Gehäuselüftung gut ist kannste auch mal noch mehr Spannung geben:
(P7-Takt mit 1587 anfangen und höher testen bis ca. 1602)


----------



## Razor_2201 (25. April 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Für 24/7 würde ich aber die UV-Settings nehmen und schauen, ob mehr HBM-Takt und P7-Takt möglich sind.
> 
> btw.
> Wenn die Gehäuselüftung gut ist kannste auch mal noch mehr Spannung geben:
> (P7-Takt mit 1587 anfangen und höher testen bis ca. 1602)



Klar, werde früher oder später auf die UV Settings wechseln.
Für mich ist es erstmal wichtig das die karte "out of the box" ihren Dienst tut.

Nochmal eine allgemeine Frage zum P7 Takt.
Auch beim Spielen ohne UV Settings, kam die Karte nie höher als z.b 1460 mhz.
Ist das normal das eine Graka nie ihren höchsten Takt fährt?


----------



## RX480 (25. April 2019)

Stell Dir beim UVen einfach nen Faktor VDDC=0,95/1,2V x P7-Takt vor.
Und im Ausgewogen limitiert das PT.

Funzt Alles normal.


----------



## rumpeLson (25. April 2019)

Ich finde die Idee der Berechnung des finalen Takts recht spannend. Habs mal überschlagen. Für meine Karte haut Wurzel(mv / 1200) * P7-Takt ziemlich präzise hin.


----------



## RX480 (25. April 2019)

Das war nur zum verdeutlichen. Man müsste Das genauer untersuchen weil höherer HBM-Takt zu höherer Shaderauslastung bei
etwas geringerem eff.Takt+VDDC führt. 
Genauso drückt Vollast unter 4k den Takt etwas. Und mit Fps-Limit unter FHD sollte der Takt höher Boosten.
Deswegen ist die 64 meist im Takt höher als die 56 bei gleicher Spannung, weil die Shader net voll ausgelastet sind.
Die ganze Regelung ist halt net mehr starr wie bei Polaris sondern dynamisch = sparsamer.
Ne 56 braucht bei gleichem Takt weniger W als ne RX580.(bei starkem UVen)

Dann kommt als entscheidende Unbekannte die ASIC= Chipgüte dazu. (hohe Asic= weniger Leckströme)
Bei mir takten beide Chips mit gleicher VDDC unterschiedlich. Mit weniger Leckstrom bleibt halt mehr Energie für den Takt.
Dafür lassen sich oft Chips mit mäßiger Asic besser mit mehr Spannung OCen, wenn man ne ordentliche Kühlung hat.
Das erklärt auch, warum net jeder Chip die selben Settings schafft.
Habe mal beide Chips total unterschiedlich eingestellt und bekomme nur so den ungefähr selben Takt in Division.(siehe Anhang)
(obere Zeile ist die sekundäre Graka mit geringer Spannung = hohe ASIC)

edit:
Nicht zuletzt sind die Gameengines sehr unterschiedlich, was auch nochmal den eff.Takt ändert.
siehe Launchreview Vega. der untere Wert jeweils:


----------



## hks1981 (27. April 2019)

Passt dies auf eine Sapphire Pulse 56er ? 

AMD RX VEGA 56 Nano Wasserkühler


----------



## RX480 (27. April 2019)

Sollte eigentlich, wenns derselbe ist:
Bykski Water Block use for AMD XFX VEGA56 NANO / SAPPHIRE PULSE Radeon RX Vega56 8G HBM2 / Full Cover GPU Copper Radiator Block-in Fans & Cooling from Computer & Office on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## Gurdi (27. April 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Passt dies auf eine Sapphire Pulse 56er ?
> 
> AMD RX VEGA 56 Nano Wasserkühler



Soweitich weiß sind die Nano PCB´s baugleich


----------



## hks1981 (29. April 2019)

Kann es sein das dieser Ehanced Sync unausgereift ist? Seit ich diesen deaktiviert habe habe ich keine Mikroruckler mehr und die Spiele laufen flüssiger. Ich bin schon fast wahnsinnig geworden das ich immer wieder solche kurzen hänger hatte. Hat wer von euch Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## Edelhamster (29. April 2019)

Also bei mir hatte sich enhanced Sync vor ein paar Wochen mal verschluckt. Wollte in BF V unter DX12 einfach nicht mehr. 
Neustart des Rechners und FreeSync-Monitors haben das dann behoben.

Jenachdem können auch ans spielgeschehen angepasste RGB-Effekte (via Razer Synapse 3 oder Phillips HUE-Sync App) für unschöne Frametimes verantwortlich sein.


----------



## gandrasch (29. April 2019)

Meine Vega ging jetzt zurück. Hab das absturzproblem nicht in den Griff bekommen. Hab auch mal den unteren PCI Slot probiert, da passierte es aber auch. Hab nur Angst das es vlt auch am Netzteil liegen könnte, obwohl das ja auch total neu ist. Mal schauen was Mindfactory sagt.


----------



## hks1981 (29. April 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Also bei mir hatte sich enhanced Sync vor ein paar Wochen mal verschluckt. Wollte in BF V unter DX12 einfach nicht mehr.
> Neustart des Rechners und FreeSync-Monitors haben das dann behoben.
> 
> Jenachdem können auch ans spielgeschehen angepasste RGB-Effekte (via Razer Synapse 3 oder Phillips HUE-Sync App) für unschöne Frametimes verantwortlich sein.



ne habe keine RGB Spielereien im und rund um den PC  Aber es ist doch komisch. Seit dem ich dies ausgeschalten habe, funktionieren die Games die vorher so ein Mikroruckeln hatten wieder völlig in Ordnung. Einen Freesync Monitor habe ich gar nicht.


----------



## RX480 (29. April 2019)

ES macht nur Sinn wenn man nen alten 60Hz-Moni hat und die min Fps>62..63 liegen.
(also evtl. an nem alten FHD-TV)


----------



## WiP3R (29. April 2019)

Ich glaube mich erinnern zu können das das ein verbreitetes Problem von FPS begrenzern auf Treiberbasis ist. Von PCGH wird glaube ich deshalb auch eine FPS begrenzung über Afterburner favorisiert. 
Ich hatte jedenfalls mit beiden Probleme und habe deshalb zurzeit gar keinen FPS Begrenzer wen das Spiel keinen hat. 
Ich bin aber auch eher ein kleiner Grafikfetischist


----------



## RX480 (29. April 2019)

Man braucht net AB. Den RTSS gibt es auch alloneständig. Ghostmode in einigen Games wg. AntiCheat,
FPS-Cap erfolgt dann an der CPU = direkter und gleichmäßiger als FRTC bei der GPU per Wattman.
Guru3D RTSS Rivatuner Statistics Server Download v7.2.2


----------



## Downsampler (29. April 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Kann es sein das dieser Ehanced Sync unausgereift ist? Seit ich diesen deaktiviert habe habe ich keine Mikroruckler mehr und die Spiele laufen flüssiger. Ich bin schon fast wahnsinnig geworden das ich immer wieder solche kurzen hänger hatte. Hat wer von euch Erfahrungen damit?



In einigen Spielen geht der nicht so gut. Ist bei Chill auch so. Es gibt Spiele, die hängen oder ganz abstürzen mit dem Enhanced Sync oder Chill.


----------



## RX480 (29. April 2019)

Jo,
wenn verdächtig einfach mal im Game Chill mit F11 on/off testen.
Falls Es ruckelt.


----------



## drstoecker (29. April 2019)

gandrasch schrieb:


> Meine Vega ging jetzt zurück. Hab das absturzproblem nicht in den Griff bekommen. Hab auch mal den unteren PCI Slot probiert, da passierte es aber auch. Hab nur Angst das es vlt auch am Netzteil liegen könnte, obwohl das ja auch total neu ist. Mal schauen was Mindfactory sagt.


Welches Modell und welches Netzteil?


----------



## flozge (3. Mai 2019)

Hey in letzter Zeit spinnt meine Vega 64 rum. Vor 2 Wochen lief mein perfektes Profil nicht mehr. Habe nun dann endlich wieder ein gutes Profil erstellt und seit heute crasht sie wieder direkt in Battlefield V. Ich weiß echt nicht, woran es liegt. Temperaturen waren immer in Ordnung.


----------



## Edelhamster (3. Mai 2019)

hier stand Müll..


----------



## drstoecker (3. Mai 2019)

flozge schrieb:


> Hey in letzter Zeit spinnt meine Vega 64 rum. Vor 2 Wochen lief mein perfektes Profil nicht mehr. Habe nun dann endlich wieder ein gutes Profil erstellt und seit heute crasht sie wieder direkt in Battlefield V. Ich weiß echt nicht, woran es liegt. Temperaturen waren immer in Ordnung.


Stock läufts problemlos oder?


----------



## flozge (3. Mai 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Stock läufts problemlos oder?


Ja, aber da ist der Stromverbrauch sehr hoch. Ich habe inzwischen wieder ein halbwegs stabiles Profil erstellt.

Gesendet von meinem MI 6X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast1659561002 (4. Mai 2019)

Hi Freakz,

ich habe mich (nun doch) dazu entschlossen, mir statt ner VII eine Vega 64 zu gönnen. Ob es die Nitro+ oder der rote Teufel wird, weiss ich noch nicht so genau, wahrscheinlich erstere.
Nun aber meine Frage:
Wird mir mein 500W-Netzteil da langen? 

edit:
lol, ich seh gerade... 3x8-pin. 
hat einer ne empfehlung, was das netzteil angeht?


----------



## RX480 (4. Mai 2019)

Die normale Nitro hat nur 2x 8-pin. (würde auch mit nem guten 500W-NT funzen bei niedrigem Setting - siehe Anhang)

Nehm am Besten ein Singlerail-NT. 
650 Watt Corsair TX-M Series TX650M Modular 80+ Gold - Netzteile ab 600W | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Gast1659561002 (4. Mai 2019)

na, da ich eher mit dem silent-bios bzw. undervolting unterwegs sein werde sollte das erstmal langen, ja?
500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10 CM Modular 80+ Gold - Netzteile ab 500W | Mindfactory.de


----------



## RX480 (4. Mai 2019)

Machs einfach wie crvjx im UV-Thread, der hatte ne 56 an nem 400W NT.
Ging auch erstmal mit kleinen Abstrichen. (hat dann später aufgerüstet)

Aber die 64nitro ist so ein geiles Teil, da kommt die Lust auf mehr, garantiert!
(ein größeres NT nachkaufen geht immer)

Wichtig ist der Airflow im Gehäuse. Normal kann man im Bios vom Board die Lüfter auf max stellen.
Ggf. den unteren Frontlüfter gegen einen Stärkeren tauschen.
Zusätzlich kannst Du evtl. ala Gurdi einen kleinen 80er-Zustazlüfter  Hinten neben der Graka einbauen.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (4. Mai 2019)

also wirds die Nitro+
und... ich hab nen 60Hz-Monitor und zocke Spiele, die nicht zwingend auf hunderte fps angewiesen sind, insofern. 

edit, jo der airflow. hab n inWin 303 Aurora edition, da is hinten schon n 120'er drin. wenns nicht langt, werd ich sehen, was sich machen lässt. alles mal schön unter wasser setzen wär auch nich übel - aber kein plan.


----------



## RX480 (4. Mai 2019)

Jo,
Fps-Limit ist vernünftig. 

Man kann auch gut im Wattman noch Einstellungen optimieren:


----------



## Gast1659561002 (4. Mai 2019)

na, ich werd nächste woche dann bestimmt nochmal auf dich zurück kommen, wenn das gute stück da ist. 
muss erstmal los - danke schonmal!


----------



## cordonbleu (4. Mai 2019)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe mich nach vielem Lesen und guten hilfreichen Beiträgen dazu entschlossen, mich hier zu registrieren. Ich habe mir im Februar neue Hardware gekauft. Dabei sollte meine alte Gtx 970 eigentlich weiter verwendet werden, da ich vorerst auf 1080p bleiben werde, doch dank des unverschämt günstigen Angebots auf Mf gabs dann doch noch eine neue Grafikkarte. Geworden ists aus Preis/Leistungsgründen die Vega 56 MSI Air Boost (Blower, ich weiß)... 

Die Graka ist vor der anderen Hardware angekommen und somit erstmal in mein altes System gewandert. Nach 2 Stunden Spielen und furchtbarem Lärm, wollte ich die Karte eigentlich wieder ausbauen und zurückschicken. Mit OC & UV habe ich mich vorher nie beschäftigt. Generell bin ich aber dem Basteln und Probieren/Optimieren nicht abgeneigt und so begann ich mich in die Thematik einzuarbeiten und erste Veränderungen in Wattman vorzunehmen. 

Wie bei vielen ersten Malen, kam dabei anfangs natürlich nichts Gutes bei raus und die Karte bzw deren Treiber stürzte in regelmäßigen Abständen ab, was beim Spielen natürlich besonders ärgerlich war. 
Mittlerweile habe ich eine recht gute Konfig gefunden, die für mich derzeit keiner Änderung bedarf. Ich habe die Einstellungen aus Wattman mal angehangen. Da mein 60 Hz Moni  (betrieben via DP -> DVI Adapter) kein Freesync hat, habe ich alle Spiele mit aktiviertem V-Sync laufen. 
Die Karte zieht im Benchmark bei maximalem Takt bei den o.g. Einstellungen kanpp 170W, das Gesamtsystem beim Spielen maximal 350 W, weshalb ich auch von einem Netzteiltausch abgesehen habe. Dabei werden um die 1530 Mhz Maximaltakt erreicht (laut gpu-z auch mal 1565 Mhz) und der Speicher läuft auf 950 Mhz stabil (Hynix). 

Ich hoffe auf ein gutes Miteinander und falls ihr Anregungen zu meiner Konfig habt, immer her damit.


----------



## steffen2891 (4. Mai 2019)

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich Gehäuselüfter auf die Strix Vega 56 machen kann à la Ghetto Mod bei der Vega? So Lüfterklammern gibt es bei MF nur für bestimmte Lüfter. 

Hatte überlegt die Noctua NF A12x25 PWM (teuer + geil), Be quiet Silent Wings 3 oder Noctua NF-P12 zu verbauen (Budget Option) 

Ziel ist die Karte zu undervolten + leise zu bekommen. 

Danke !


----------



## Gast1659561002 (4. Mai 2019)

ich tät ja den Morpheus drauf packen

Leserartikel - RX Vega 56 -> Morpheus II Umbau | ComputerBase Forum


----------



## drstoecker (4. Mai 2019)

steffen2891 schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich Gehäuselüfter auf die Strix Vega 56 machen kann à la Ghetto Mod bei der Vega? So Lüfterklammern gibt es bei MF nur für bestimmte Lüfter.
> 
> Hatte überlegt die Noctua NF A12x25 PWM (teuer + geil), Be quiet Silent Wings 3 oder Noctua NF-P12 zu verbauen (Budget Option)
> 
> ...



Kabelbinder!


----------



## steffen2891 (4. Mai 2019)

Lüfterempfehlung?  die Noctua sind schon ziemlich teuer... die Strix gibts aktuell mit 5 games für 270


----------



## RX480 (4. Mai 2019)

Im Angebot für 3,95,-€. (speziell für Radis mit hohem Druck=also bestens geeignet)
Axialluefter 120mm Aerocool Fan Turbine2000b | Luefter | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company

Morpheus brauchts Du net extra.
Der wäre nur für Ref.umbau interessant, da dann die Vega-Edition nehmen wg. dem glatten Kühlerboden.
Raijintek Morpheus Vega Heatpipe VGA-Kuehler - silber


@cordonbleu
Ist schon net schlecht. Etwas Feintunig entsprechend der tatsächlichen Spannungen bei den Spawas und HBM-P3= GPU-P5.
Du kannst Dich auch im UV-Thread mit den Leutchen austauschen. Sehr guter Chip, falls stabil!
AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 und RX Vega 56 Overclocking/Undervolting-Thread

Ob Dein GPU-P7=1662 stabil ist weiss ich net. Bitte mal mit sup4k testen. 
UNIGINE Benchmarks
Fürs gamen 24/7 geh ich meist 5 MHz unter das Benchstable. (wird ja über 2-3h wärmer im Gehäuse)


----------



## cordonbleu (5. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ist schon net schlecht. Etwas Feintunig entsprechend der tatsächlichen Spannungen bei den Spawas und HBM-P3= GPU-P5.
> Du kannst Dich auch im UV-Thread mit den Leutchen austauschen. Sehr guter Chip, falls stabil!
> 
> Ob Dein GPU-P7=1662 stabil ist weiss ich net. Bitte mal mit sup4k testen.
> Fürs gamen 24/7 geh ich meist 5 MHz unter das Benchstable. (wird ja über 2-3h wärmer im Gehäuse)



Danke für deine Tipps. Ich habe es mal eingetragen und lade auch Sup4k gerade runter. Bin gespannt, ob sie mit noch weniger Spannung durchhält. 
Die bisherige Konfig habe ich mit Valley gemacht/getestet. 

Das fordernste Spiel für die V56 war bisher die closed beta von Anno 1800. Dort lief die Karte permanent auf 99  - 100% Auslastung  bei 1080p und alles auf Ultra (ca. 35 fps; bei Strategie ok). Dort lief sie über Stunden durch. Allerdings läuft der Lüfter teilweise auf 3000 Upm und ist dann schon aus dem System rauszuhören. Nichts für empfindliche Ohren.

Ich denke, wir setzen das Fachsimpeln künftig im OC & UV Thread fort 

Edit: Sup4k lief durch. Ich habe jetzt natürlich keine Vergleichswerte.


----------



## RX480 (5. Mai 2019)

Ich habe Dir im UV-Thread ein Ergebnis von Camari rausgesucht. (höhere Spannung + weniger HBM-Takt)

Bei sup auch mal auf 4k optimized umschalten = mehr Stress!


----------



## drstoecker (5. Mai 2019)

wer noch günstig ne vega sucht sollte hier zuschlagen, das angebot ist schnell weg!
8GB Asus Radeon RX Vega 56 AREZ Strix OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de

schon rum, preis wurde von 229 auf 269€ angehoben.


----------



## rumpeLson (5. Mai 2019)

Wurde hier eigentlich schon über das AMD Memory Tweak Tool diskutiert? Falls ja, hab ich das zumindest noch nicht mitbekommen und bin gestern erst zufällig darüber gestolpert, dass es so ein Tool mittlerweile überhaupt gibt 

Wirklich viel rumexperimentiert habe ich ansonsten noch nicht, konnte aber bereits feststellen, dass das Erhöhen der tREF eine recht beachtliche Leistungssteigerung bringt. 
Bei mir war der Default auf 3900. Ein Erhöhen auf 7800 brachte etwa 2% an Mehrleistung (SotTR und Superposition 4K getestet). Die weitere Erhöhung auf 15600 dann nochmal etwa 1%. Selbst 31200 und 62400 waren über jeweils einen Benchmark-run stabil, brachten aber kaum nennenswerte Vorteile mehr. Das Erhöhen der tREF erhöht außerdem massiv den Memory Copy Score des AIDA64 GPGPU Benchmarks.

2-3% an Mehrleistung über einen Parameter, ohne instabil zu werden oder sonstige negative Auswirkungen find ich aber schon sehr beachtlich. 

Ich werde mich in den nächsten Tagen mal intensiver einarbeiten in das Thema. Vielleicht sind ja noch ein paar Prozent rauszukitzeln


----------



## RX480 (5. Mai 2019)

Wie übernimmst Du dann den Wert ? Bei jedem Start manuell übers Häkchen?
Muss das Tool dann im Hintergrund anbleiben?


btw.
Im mindstar die RX570 für 89,-€ (+D2+WWZ), net schlecht für einen 2.PC(Kids):_und die Spiele für das Gamingrig
4GB Asus Radeon RX 570 Expedition Hybrid PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RX 570 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,


----------



## rumpeLson (5. Mai 2019)

Tool starten, Wert ändern (oder Werte importieren) und mit dem Häkchen übernehmen. Denke dann kann man das Tool schließen. Beim Neustarten gehen die Einstellungen aber flöten.

Ansonsten kann man sicher auch die CLI-Version laden und ne entsprechende Batch-Datei in den Autostart werfen.


----------



## RX480 (5. Mai 2019)

Wenn man jetzt noch den HBM-P2 ändern könnte wäre das ein easy Ersatz für ODT.


----------



## rumpeLson (5. Mai 2019)

Ja absolut. Bin sehr gespannt auf Ergebnisse! 
Habe mal die (strafferen) Timings einer Vega 56 ausprobiert und das war überhaupt nicht zielführend . tRCAb, tRCPb, RRDATA und WRLAT darf man dabei scheinbar nicht übernehmen, da das sonst direkt (mit hübschen bunten Farben) bei Last abstürzt. Ansonsten lag der maximale HBM-Takt dann so bei 980-MHz statt meiner üblichen 1080-MHz.

Weiß man eigentlich wie sich HBM2-Timings mit steigendem Takt verhalten? Gibt es wie bei GDDR unterschiedliche Timing-Straps? Mit Vega 56 Bios war im Memory Tweaker jedenfalls die Rede vom "Memory state: 0x118 (800MHz)" wohingegen dort beim Vega 64 Bios "Memory state: 0x11C (1000MHz)" steht.
Zielführend (für Vega 56 und 64) könnte aber sein die Timings etwas zu lockern, um einen höheren HBM-Takt zu erreichen. Spannend wäre zum Beispiel einmal die Timings der VII einzutragen. Ob das ganze dann in tatsächlicher Mehrleistung endet, muss sich dann natürlich herausstellen^^


----------



## RX480 (5. Mai 2019)

Jo,
für die 56 wären die Timings der 64 evtl. hilfreich, um höher zu kommen mit mehr HBM-Takt. (mehr max Fps/Bandbreite)
Denke mal für die min Fps ist die kleine Latenz aber besser.
Lohnt sich für Dich bestimmt sich im Forum anzumelden, Da kannste direkt fragen und vergleichen:
AMD Mem Tweak - Read/modify mem timings on the fly - [Vega Friendly] [Win/Linux]

Die R7 haben noch net Viele probiert:
[Official] AMD Radeon VII Owner's Club - Page 116 - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community

edit:
Für die 64 oder 56@64 gäbe es natürlich eine interessante Schwelle:
Viele kommen schlecht über HBM-Takt 1105. Was wiederum mit dem höheren SOC-Takt sexy wäre.
Wenn man Das stabiler hinbekommen könnte, wäre net schlecht.


----------



## rumpeLson (6. Mai 2019)

Ich habe mal für unterschiedliche tREF Werte ein paar Benchmark-Durchläufe gestartet und geschaut, wie groß die Unterschiede so sind. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spannend ist, dass selbst ein hoher Wert wie 62400 noch stabil zu sein scheint und noch leichte Verbesserungen bringt. Beachten sollte man auch, dass meine Vega sehr stark UV ist und folglich durch den niedrigen Core-Takt nur "gering" durch die Speicherbandbreite limitiert wird. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Unterschiede mit höherem Core-Takt bzw. mehr Cores auch etwas größer ausfallen könnten.

Ich denke, sofern man bereit ist ein weiteres Programm zu starten und die Werte zu übernehmen (ggf. auch per CLI und Batch), kann man jedem nur empfehlen mal höhere tREF Werte auszuprobieren. Die 7800 sind sicher überall stabil und die 15600 vermutlich auch auf jeder Karte, die nicht völlig überhitzt. 
Ich werde bei mir die 31200 mal einem Dauertest unterziehen und den Wert dort belassen, sofern es stabil läuft. 

Mit den übrigen Timings habe ich auch bereits etwas experimentiert und die üblichen Verdächtigen etwas schärfer eingestellt. Eine wirkliche Leistungssteigerung habe ich aber hier überhaupt nicht festgestellt. Die Sache mit der tREF scheint aber ein No-Brainer zu sein


----------



## RX480 (6. Mai 2019)

Danke,
schöne Zusammenstellung! 

Hast Du ein LC-Bios drauf? Core 1677@895 ist schon mal ne Menge Holz.

Wie siehts mit 56@56 mit dem Bios 2 aus ? (klar das die Setting dann anders sind für die GPU-States; Core vllt. net so hoch)
Geht der HBM auch so gut mit.
(mit 56er Timings)


----------



## rumpeLson (6. Mai 2019)

Meinst du nun bezogen auf die tREF Geschichte oder das grundsätzliche Taktverhalten der Karte?

Mit dem 56er Bios verhält sich der Core analog zum 64er Bios. Der HBM geht dann aber nur noch bis 950 MHz. Interessant aber, da hatte ich vor ein paar Monaten irgendwann schon mal etwas rumgebencht, dass das 56-Bios bei 950 Mhz auffällig flotter ist als das 64er-Bios mit exakt gleichen Settings (außer halt der unterschiedlichen HBM P3 Verknüpfung). Hier kommen dann vermtl. die unterschiedlichen Timings von Vega 56 und 64 zum tragen.

Ansonsten hab ich keine Lust obigen Test nochmal für das 56 Bios zu wiederholen^^. Ggf. wäre der Unterschied dann minimal größer, da die Karte dann wieder mehr im Bandbreitenlimit hängt.

Die 1677@895 sind eigentlich stabil. Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher,  wie sich das im Hochsommer verhält, wenn die Karte mal wieder  durchdreht und durchweg 20 Mhz höher taktet als sonst üblich. Aber abgesehen davon bin ich froh mit der Voltage zu weit runter gekommen zu sein.. Overclocking lohnt aber mit meinem Chip auch nicht wirklich. Da sind dann maximal 10% Mehrleistung drin bei über 100 Watt mehr Stromverbrauch (Chip only).


----------



## RX480 (6. Mai 2019)

hugo-03 hatte mal im UV-Thread gesagt, das sich seine Graka mit LC-Bios anders verhält.
Er musste/konnte die GPU-States mit etwas mehr Takt einstellen für den gleichen eff.Takt.

Wenn bei Dir sich quasi nix ändert wäre ja nur an der Graka direkt der kleine Switch umzulegen und 
ein Setting mit wenigerHBM-Takt erf.

War jetzt aber nur Neugier weil ich 56er hab. Musst Du net extra machen. Bin mittlerweile am richtigen PC.
Und teste mal.
Mein HBM läuft 24/7 net ganz maxed. (theoretisch kann ich auch 975 bzw. 905)
UVen ist ähnlich stark wie bei Dir mit:
primär eff.1450+960 und sekundär eff.1420+900

Gewinn ist bei mir@56 anscheinend sogar nen mue besser: @tRef=31200
Was so ne kleine 0 an der richtigen Stelle ausmacht!


----------



## Kirby01978 (6. Mai 2019)

Bin nochmal einen Schritt weiter gegangen zum testen letzte Nacht. Heute ein paar Stunden Division 2 und Tomb Raider und bisher stabil 
Die Änderungen von Gestern haben anscheinend einen riesigen Einfluss auf P7 gehabt.
Bei 1702 war dann aber doch Schluss mit Absturz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rallyesport (8. Mai 2019)

Hey 
welche Custom Vega nutzt denn das Referenz PCB? 
Ich hab ja immer noch die Referenzkarte bei mir liegen und dachte mir ich könnte ja malnach einer defekten Custom ausschau halten um den Kühler zu modifizieren.


----------



## hks1981 (8. Mai 2019)

Hallo, mal Abseitsfrage  wo kann ich diese dämliche Info abschalten dass ich doch VSR aktivieren soll.. Das ist ein wenig nervig wenn da immer wieder die gleiche Frage auftaucht. kann man das überhaupt ausschalten?


----------



## Gast1659561002 (8. Mai 2019)

Windows 10, nehme ich an? Dann im Benachrichtigungscenter oder wie der Streifen da rechts heißt, gaaaanz oben mit Rechtsklick glaub ich. Kann es gerade nicht nachstellen, da @work.


----------



## hks1981 (8. Mai 2019)

Nein ich meine das im Radeon Menü selbst. Ganz oben rechts bei den 2 runden Pfeilen steht immer eine rote Zahl da und wenn man dann drauf klickt steht zb. VSR aktivieren usw.

Benachrichtigungscenter habe ich komplett gekillt im Windows sowas unnützes


----------



## Gast1659561002 (8. Mai 2019)

Okay, dann kann ich da erstmal nicht helfen, mit meiner 580‘er habe ich das Problem nicht. Vielleicht sieht das heute Abend nach der Schicht wenn die Nitro+ einbaue aber anders aus. 

Edit: jetzt hab ich dann aber auch mal noch eine Abseitsfrage:
Auf Sapphires Website steht, man bekäme 2 Games zu der Karte... wie komme ich denn an die ran?


----------



## hks1981 (8. Mai 2019)

Du solltest wo du die Karte gekauft hast einen Code bekommen haben, samt Link wo du den dann eingeben musst und dann kannst du dir diese 2 Games aussuchen. Hier muss aber der Verkäufer mitspielen, wenn der diese Aktion nicht hat, schaust du durch die Finger leider!


----------



## drstoecker (9. Mai 2019)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Okay, dann kann ich da erstmal nicht helfen, mit meiner 580‘er habe ich das Problem nicht. Vielleicht sieht das heute Abend nach der Schicht wenn die Nitro+ einbaue aber anders aus.
> 
> Edit: jetzt hab ich dann aber auch mal noch eine Abseitsfrage:
> Auf Sapphires Website steht, man bekäme 2 Games zu der Karte... wie komme ich denn an die ran?


Wo haste die Karte gekauft?


----------



## Gast1659561002 (9. Mai 2019)

mindfactory. die machen wohl nicht mit.


----------



## wuchzael (9. Mai 2019)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Vielleicht sieht das heute Abend nach der Schicht wenn die Nitro+ einbaue aber anders aus.



Bevor ich ins Nest hüpfe... Welche Nitro+ und wie läuft es? 


Grüße!


----------



## Gast1659561002 (9. Mai 2019)

Vega 64. hab bis jetzt nur die RX 580 raus, die Vega rein, treiber de- und wieder installiert und mal ne runde xcom 2 angezockt. beim 1. versuch isses direkt abgeschmiert, beim 2. nach ein paar runden (ca. 30 min.). warum genau weiss ich nicht, tippe aber mal auf's netzteil ---> only 500 Watt. ich würde aber gern um nen neukauf rumkommen. ^^ na mal sehen. schau nochmal kurz in anno rein und dann ist erstmal matratzen horchen angesagt. 

edit: oder frugst du wegen der meldungen in der software? hatte ich keine bis jetzt.


----------



## drstoecker (9. Mai 2019)

Jahtari schrieb:


> mindfactory. die machen wohl nicht mit.


Doch, schau mal bei denen die haben ne aktionsseite da musste die Rechnungsnummer eingeben und dann kannste das beantragen.


----------



## RX480 (9. Mai 2019)

@rumpelson
In nem anderen Thread ist mal ne RX64devil mit mehr mod. Timings:
AMD Memory Tweak - Read/Modify Timings on the fly! | Page 2 | guru3D Forums

Jetzt auch mal die obere Zeile gepimpt.

btw.
Habe heute mal mit nem anderen Wattman-Setting getestet und Da war der Unterschied ungefähr wie bei Dir.
Kann also sein das Letztens einfach nur ein guter Run war.


----------



## wuchzael (9. Mai 2019)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Vega 64. hab bis jetzt nur die RX 580 raus, die Vega rein, treiber de- und wieder installiert und mal ne runde xcom 2 angezockt. beim 1. versuch isses direkt abgeschmiert, beim 2. nach ein paar runden (ca. 30 min.). warum genau weiss ich nicht, tippe aber mal auf's netzteil ---> only 500 Watt. ich würde aber gern um nen neukauf rumkommen. ^^ na mal sehen. schau nochmal kurz in anno rein und dann ist erstmal matratzen horchen angesagt.
> 
> edit: oder frugst du wegen der meldungen in der software? hatte ich keine bis jetzt.



Nene, frage weil ich mir gedacht habe, dass du dir ne Vega gegönnt hast. Gute Entscheidung 

Versuche dann mal die Karte zu undervolted. Bin leider gerade nur mit Handy unterwegs, aber ich hab meine Settings schon paar mal hier im Forum gepostet. Basieren auf dem Profil von Cydras und laufen ziemlich gut mit der Nitro. Der Fehler ist aber leider typisch für "Netzteil zu schwach", hatte ich auch mit drei älteren Netzteilen mit 520/620/630W.

Grüße und viel Spaß beim Basteln und Optimieren


----------



## RX480 (9. Mai 2019)

Mal als sparsam wg. des NT:


----------



## Gast1659561002 (9. Mai 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Doch, schau mal bei denen die haben ne aktionsseite da musste die Rechnungsnummer eingeben und dann kannste das beantragen.



Danke, habs gefunden. 
Mal sehen, was ich mit den Spiele mache wenn die Keys da sind, ist ja beides nicht mein Fachgebeat. Kann man die veräußern?



wuchzael schrieb:


> Nene, frage weil ich mir gedacht habe, dass du dir ne Vega gegönnt hast. Gute Entscheidung
> 
> Versuche dann mal die Karte zu undervolted. Bin leider gerade nur mit Handy unterwegs, aber ich hab meine Settings schon paar mal hier im Forum gepostet. Basieren auf dem Profil von Cydras und laufen ziemlich gut mit der Nitro. Der Fehler ist aber leider typisch für "Netzteil zu schwach", hatte ich auch mit drei älteren Netzteilen mit 520/620/630W.
> 
> Grüße und viel Spaß beim Basteln und Optimieren



Danke. Ist aber auch ein ganz schöner Oschi, das Kärtchen. 
Ich quäle sie jetzt erstmal mit ein paar Benchmarks (der Superposition lief gestern jedenfalls schon 2x am Stück problemlos durch) und dann mach ich mich mal schlau zwecks UV. 

p.s.: falls jemand zu Beginn gleich mal einen Link zu einem netten UV-Profil auf Tasche hat - immer her damit, spart mir ne Menge Zeit und Nerven. Manch Thread hier im Forum scheint sich in einem Paralleluniversum zu befinden und die Reise dahin brauch mitunter ewig. 


edit: RX, kannst Du meine Eingaben hier in Realtime verfolgen? 

editedit:
mal noch ne Frage... bei der 580'er konnte man in GPU-Z die Asic-Qualität einsehen, warum geht das bei der Vega ni und wie find ich raus, ob ich nen guten Chip erwischt hab oder eher nicht?


----------



## SaPass (9. Mai 2019)

Ich habe vorhin gesehen wie günstig die Vega 56 ist. Schon unter 300 € ist man dabei. Ich spiele fast ausschließlich BF5, und da ist sie nur ca. 10 % langsamer als die RTX2070, die ca. das doppelte kostet. Aktuelle überlege ich meine GTX970 in Ruhestand zu schicken. Ich habe ein paar Frage:
1. Was hat es mit den NT-Problemen auf sich? Mein 550 W NT sollte doch ausreichen 
2. Wo ist der Haken bei der Grafikkarte? Warum ist die so günstig geworden?
Edit:
3. Gibts gute Alternativen, auf die es sich zu warten lohnt? Der Aufrüstdruck mit einer 970 ist noch nicht so sonderlich hoch.


----------



## RX480 (9. Mai 2019)

1. welches NT ?
2. kein Haken


----------



## SaPass (9. Mai 2019)

Seasonic Focus Plus Gold 550W ATX 2.4


----------



## RX480 (9. Mai 2019)

Ist Singlerail = passt hervorragend. 12V mit 45A reicht dicke.

@Jahtari
Mit neuem NT dann das nächsthöhere Setting von Hyatuke mit P7 1582 anfangen und höher testen.
HBM-takt 1050 und höher testen.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (9. Mai 2019)

Ich versuchs erstmal mit meinem NT - aber wenns absolut nichts werden will, kauf ich halt n neues. Woran erkenn ich denn ein SingleRail-NT?
Aktuell isses das: 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10 CM Modular 80+ Gold - Netzteile ab 500W | Mindfactory.de
Ich hatte da die Tage so ne Seite, wo man ausrechnen konnte ob das Netzteil langt... bei BeQuiet wohl... lau der hätte es wohl (grad so, 50W Luft) gelangt

Zudem... ich bräuchte da auch erstmal ne Liste an Benchmarks und deren Einstellungen zwecks vergleichbarkeit und so. Bin da leider momentan nicht wirklich firm, da ich bei meiner 580'er recht schnell wieder raus war weil da jegliche Änderung an jeglicher Einstellung direkt auf Abstellgleis geführt hat.


----------



## drstoecker (9. Mai 2019)

SaPass schrieb:


> Ich habe vorhin gesehen wie günstig die Vega 56 ist. Schon unter 300 € ist man dabei. Ich spiele fast ausschließlich BF5, und da ist sie nur ca. 10 % langsamer als die RTX2070, die ca. das doppelte kostet. Aktuelle überlege ich meine GTX970 in Ruhestand zu schicken. Ich habe ein paar Frage:
> 1. Was hat es mit den NT-Problemen auf sich? Mein 550 W NT sollte doch ausreichen
> 2. Wo ist der Haken bei der Grafikkarte? Warum ist die so günstig geworden?
> Edit:
> 3. Gibts gute Alternativen, auf die es sich zu warten lohnt? Der Aufrüstdruck mit einer 970 ist noch nicht so sonderlich hoch.


Vega kannste aktuell zu den Preisen kaufen, wenn du warten kannst dann warte mal ab was navi bringt.
wann hast du das Netzteil gekauft?


Jahtari schrieb:


> Danke, habs gefunden.
> Mal sehen, was ich mit den Spiele mache wenn die Keys da sind, ist ja beides nicht mein Fachgebeat. Kann man die veräußern?


Veräußern ist schlecht da beide Spiele über deinen amd Account laufen, wenn müsstest du am besten diesen komplett verkaufen bzw. den Gutscheincodes für beide Games damit sich der Käufer den selber einlösen kann, Voraussetzung dafür ist allerdings eine amd Karte/Hardware. Müsste irgendwo stehen wie das eingelöst wird, ist aufjedenfall nicht mehr so einfach wie früher. Was die Sache noch erschwert zwecks Jugendschutz ist die Freigabe ab 18 /usk18 der Games, Darfste nicht überall anbieten, dennoch gehts mit etwas „Optimierung“.


----------



## RX480 (9. Mai 2019)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Ich versuchs erstmal mit meinem NT - aber wenns absolut nichts werden will, kauf ich halt n neues. Woran erkenn ich denn ein SingleRail-NT?
> Aktuell isses das: 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10 CM Modular 80+ Gold - Netzteile ab 500W | Mindfactory.de



Du musst mit dem alten NT nur beim Anschluss aufpassen, damit Du 2x Kreise erwischt.(dann theoretisch = 2x 18A)

Singlerail gibts auch als Multirail mit Umschalter.
I.d.R. in der Artikelinfo gut zu sehen.
Wenn es nur 1x ne 12V- Angabe gibt ist es Singlerail. Wird halt net in 12V1 und 12V2 etc. aufgeteilt.

Singlerail hat den Vorteil, das die Graka auf den beiden 8pin auch mal unterschiedlich viel A ziehen kann,
ohne das 1 Kreis überlastet wird.
Wenn ein Singlerail -NT nen ordentlich dickes Kabel rausführt kann man auch unbedenklich ein Y-Kabel benutzen.
Bei Multirail sind die Kabel eher dünner, weil ja auch weniger A je Kreis zulässig sind.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (9. Mai 2019)

altes netzteil?  zwei kreise? 
lol, na das kann ja noch was geben hier mit uns. 
find euren support aber einfach mal nur großartig! 

@drstoecker... ja dann behalt ich sie halt. wer weiss obs mich nicht doch nochmal packt. ^^

edit:
danke für die erklärung, RX


----------



## SaPass (9. Mai 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Vega kannste aktuell zu den Preisen kaufen, wenn du warten kannst dann warte mal ab was navi bringt.
> wann hast du das Netzteil gekauft?



Warten auf Navi ist so eine Sache. Natürlich kann ich noch mit dem Aufrüsten waren. Ich finde es auf der anderen Seite aber auch äußerst interessant, dass es mal wieder eine Grafikkarte im Preisbereich 250-300 € mit hervorragendem P/L Verhältnis gibt. Soweit ich mich erinnere lag dieser Sweetspot häufig bei 150-200 €.

Das Netzteil ist ungefähr ein halbes Jahr alt. Ich hoffe du verstehst, dass ich etwas verwundert über die Frage bin und mich nach dem Hintergrund derer interessiere.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (9. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Mal als sparsam wg. des NT:



1. Lauf "out of the box" - auch der Timespy, der zweite ist der mit deinem Sparsetting. Ich habe da aber alle Werte übernommen und nicht nur die markierten.
TimeSpy Vergleich


----------



## Kirby01978 (9. Mai 2019)

Hab mich gerade mal versucht ein wenig einzulesen in den AMD Memory Tweaker  aber werde daraus irgendwie nicht schlau. 
Suche gerade ob ich auf YouTube ein paar Anleitungen finde.

Edit: Leider nicht wirklich was zu finden und in den bisherigen Threads finde ich leider nicht viel was Aufschluss gibt. 
Ich bleib am Ball.

Edit: Habe beim tRef nun auch mal eine 0 dran gehängt und damit auf 31200 .. 
Brachte beim Division 2 Benchmark 2Fps und 100 Punkte mehr was schon beachtlich ist für eine 0 mehr 

Bin trotzdem noch dran interessiert was man dort noch so alles ändern könnte um vielleicht noch was rauszuholen. 
In den Threads bei Guru etc. haben bisher leider nur Leute mit Vega64 oder VII gepostet. Die kann man ja schlecht übernehmen.


----------



## RX480 (9. Mai 2019)

Das reicht doch erstmal.

Evtl. kann man in Zeile 1  noch auf :
tCL 14 tRAS 24 
gehen, falls es ähnlich Potential wie bei der 64 gibt. (funzt bei mir)

Wie Rumpelson schon sagt, Gewinn und Risiko müssen zusammen passen.
Es fehlt derzeit noch ein Timing-Kalkulator-Tool wie für den DDR4-Ram.

Bei Schwankungen im Ergebnis bin ich momentan noch vorsichtig mit Prognosen,
weil ich mal den PC aus hatte (Kaltstarteffekt mit mehr GPU-Takt?).
(ist übrigens ein ganz anderes Settings als am Mo, weil ich hier nur P7 1662 und HBM-P3= GPU-P5 habe)


----------



## drstoecker (9. Mai 2019)

SaPass schrieb:


> Warten auf Navi ist so eine Sache. Natürlich kann ich noch mit dem Aufrüsten waren. Ich finde es auf der anderen Seite aber auch äußerst interessant, dass es mal wieder eine Grafikkarte im Preisbereich 250-300 € mit hervorragendem P/L Verhältnis gibt. Soweit ich mich erinnere lag dieser Sweetspot häufig bei 150-200 €.
> 
> Das Netzteil ist ungefähr ein halbes Jahr alt. Ich hoffe du verstehst, dass ich etwas verwundert über die Frage bin und mich nach dem Hintergrund derer interessiere.


Wegen dem Netzteil hatte ich gefragt weil es bei deinem Modell vor 2018 Probleme gab mit bestimmten lastwechseln.


----------



## Kirby01978 (9. Mai 2019)

Ja , das mit dem Kaltstart finde ich kurios. 
Nach einem Kaltstart zickt sie auch mal bei mir rum und kann auch den Treiber resetten. 
Danach läuft alles stundenlang einwandfrei.


----------



## wuchzael (9. Mai 2019)

Deshalb bleib ich bei dem leicht angepassten Profil von Cydras... da chillt sich die Karte bei 180W und 60 Grad einen ab und die letzten 3% kosten dann so viel Leistung (unnötig, weil man es ohne FPS Anzeige eh nicht merken würde), dass ich drauf pfeife. Zum Benchmarks machen und ausloten was geht ist es ganz nett - habt ihr auch schon mal den Powermod (PowerPlayTable) probiert?  - aber für daily reicht mir das konservative UV... Ist immer noch schneller als Out of the Box. 

Grüße


----------



## RX480 (9. Mai 2019)

Ein morepower.mod ala hellm macht nur Sinn bei >1,10V.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ocking-undervolting-thread-2.html#post9017138
und
Das ODT ist für ne RX64 mit starkem UVen interessant, weil man den HBM-P2 auf weniger als 950mV setzen kann.
3DCenter Forum - Vega - Undervolting
(Video anschauen)

Am Ende ist normales UVen+HBM-OCen mit Wattman und ggf. der MemoryTweak schon ausreichend, um nur noch müde 
über Review-Ergebnisse@Stock zu lächeln.


----------



## Kirby01978 (9. Mai 2019)

Da stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu.. die Karte ist schon ein Prachtstück 
Mit den jetzigen Einstellungen denke ich ist auch das Maximum rausgeholt. 
Natürlich könnte ich noch 64er Bios flashen.. aber ohne Mod werde ich da lieber die Finger von lassen ^^ (wird zu heiß werden vermute ich) 
Ich kann Tomb Raider in 1440p in Ultra ohne Probleme durchgehend auf 72FPS (gelocked) spielen .. das hätte ich nicht erwartet.  84FPS Durchschnitt wären drin aber wozu die Karte unnötig stressen. 
Der Wechsel vom 4670 auf den 4790 hat die Performance auch noch mal ordentlich hochgedrückt.


----------



## rumpeLson (9. Mai 2019)

@Kirby01978:
Mit gleichen Settings ändert sich am Verbrauch mit dem 64-er Bios eigentlich nichts. Die zu erzielende Mehrleistung hält sich aber auch in Grenzen und liegt im einstelligen Prozentbereich. 
Bei mir war die Vega 56 mit identischen Einstellungen mit dem 64-er Bios etwas langsamer als vorher. Durch den hohen HBM-Takt, der dann möglich wird, wird dies aber mehr als kompensiert 

Nochmal zu der Sache mit den Timings: Ich hab bis jetzt die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das Ändern der Timings (außer tREF) nur wirklich wenig bringt. Die Mehrleistung durch Senken war bei mir bis jetzt sehr überschaubar. 
Auch habe ich mal meinen HBM-Takt soweit angezogen bis erste Bildfehler sichtbar wurden (war bei mir bei 1170 der Fall im Superposition) und versucht die Timings zu erhöhen, um die Bildfehler weg zu bekommen. Das war leider auch nicht zielführend.

Ansonsten bin ich mir gar nicht sicher, ob die tCL überhaupt einen Einfluss hat. Man kann den Wert absurd tief setzen, ohne dass es instabil wird. Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass die Timings an zwei Orten auf der Grafikkarte hinterlegt sind und durch das Tool nur an einem der beiden geändert wird. Im Falle der (zu niedrig eingestellten?) tCL wird dann scheinbar direkt der Wert, der im HBM steht, genommen.
Daher würde ich den Timings ingsesamt, abgesehen von der tREF, nicht zu viel Aufmerksamkeit schenken. 

Neben der tREF macht es ggf. noch Sinn auch die tRFC leicht zu senken. Dies bringt auch noch einmal etwas Performance.


----------



## Kirby01978 (9. Mai 2019)

rumpeLson schrieb:


> @Kirby01978:
> Mit gleichen Settings ändert sich am Verbrauch mit dem 64-er Bios eigentlich nichts.



Um den Verbrauch mach ich mir auch nicht so die Sorgen .. mehr um die Temperatur dann 

trFC steht bei mir gerade auf 208 .. auf was könnte man da ca. gehen ?


----------



## rumpeLson (9. Mai 2019)

Die Temperatur ist ja unmittelbar das Resultat des Stromverbrauchs. Ggf.  ist der HBM ein Grad wärmer geworden. Das war die Temperatur betreffend  aber der einzige Unterschied, den ich ausmachen konnte 

tRFC ist bei mir bei standardmäßig bei 260. Weiter als 240 kann ich nicht runtergehen. Probier doch mal aus, ob bei dir 200 oder 190 funktionieren und dies leistungstechnisch einen Vorteil bringt.


----------



## Kirby01978 (9. Mai 2019)

Achso .. war irgendwie der Meinung daß die Temperatur einiges ansteigt nach dem Flash .. mal schauen ob ich mich dann doch noch ranwage 
Teste gleich mal ob die Settings bei tRFC was bewirken.

Edit: nope.. bei 200 schmiert mir schon der gesamte Rechner ab


----------



## gandrasch (9. Mai 2019)

Mindfactory hat meine Vega mit dem Vermerk das sie keinen Fehler feststellen können zurück geschickt. Sie schafft aber nicht mal den TimeSpy ohne abzubrechen... Gibts ne Möglichkeit dauerhaft Load und Consumption zu logen? Würde gerne mal gucken was mit der Graka vor den Abstürzen so passiert. Vlt liegts ja doch am NT.


----------



## RX480 (10. Mai 2019)

@gandrasch 
Schon im "ausgewogen"-Standardsetting?


@Kirby 
Brauchst ja nur mal bei Deinem Setting etwas mehr Schmackes geben:
(Takt bei den States neu austesten; HBM 950mV ist schärfer als 925mV und 975mV nochmal)


----------



## drstoecker (10. Mai 2019)

gandrasch schrieb:


> Mindfactory hat meine Vega mit dem Vermerk das sie keinen Fehler feststellen können zurück geschickt. Sie schafft aber nicht mal den TimeSpy ohne abzubrechen... Gibts ne Möglichkeit dauerhaft Load und Consumption zu logen? Würde gerne mal gucken was mit der Graka vor den Abstürzen so passiert. Vlt liegts ja doch am NT.


Das hätte ich mal vorab gescheckt, welches nt hast du? Das Vega mit einigen Netzteilen Probleme hat ist aber schon seit Release bekannt.


----------



## gandrasch (10. Mai 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Das hätte ich mal vorab gescheckt, welches nt hast du? Das Vega mit einigen Netzteilen Probleme hat ist aber schon seit Release bekannt.



650 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11 Modular 80+ Gold	

Wurde mir von mehreren Seiten her empfohlen.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Mai 2019)

gandrasch schrieb:


> 650 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11 Modular 80+ Gold
> 
> Wurde mir von mehreren Seiten her empfohlen.



Was passiert denn beim Crash?


----------



## Gast1659561002 (10. Mai 2019)

gandrasch schrieb:


> 650 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11 Modular 80+ Gold



Wundert mich ein wenig - ich hab das Straight Power 10 mit gerade mal 500 Watt und das scheint bisher für meine V64 Nitro+ zu langen. Zumindest schonmal Benchstable, wie es mit meinen Lieblingsspielen ausschaut teste ich gleich. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...king-undervolting-thread-455.html#post9850181


----------



## RX480 (10. Mai 2019)

Kann ja eigentlich nur Probleme geben, wenn die Graka nur an einem Kreis hängt.

Falls "ausgewogen" net stabil ist, mal mit einem safen UV-Setting testen. (kann bei schlechten Chips vorkommen)


----------



## Kirby01978 (10. Mai 2019)

Nochmal ein wenig getestet: 
Bild 1 : die bisherigen Einstellungen (Speicher läuft nun auf 980Mhz bei 925mV) 
Bild 2 : mehr Schmackes 

Das Ergebnis ist ok, allerdings haut es mir damit auch gute 25-30W mehr aus der Steckdose und die Temperaturen ziehen ebenfalls beträchtlich an. 
Bei Test 2 habe ich die Lüfter auch gute 15% schneller laufen lassen müssen um die Kühlleistung zu erreichen und damit zieht die Lautstärke natürlich 
ebenfalls einiges an.  
In Spielen bringt es 1 - max.2  average Fps.
 Habe auch noch ein paar andere Einstellungen mit mehr Watt etc. getestet aber der Nutzen im Verhältnis zum Verbrauch und vor allem der Abwärme ist nicht gegeben. 
Mit einer anderen Kühlung würde noch einiges gehen.

 Werde ich es beim Standard belassen  zumal in aktuellen Spielen eher meine CPU limitiert als die GPU




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (10. Mai 2019)

Dein HBM=980 ist ja net schlecht!
Ist doch gut, wenn  man noch ein hohes Setting in Hinterhand hat. Kann ja mal in nem Game ein blödes Level geben, wo jedes Fps hilft.
Ansonsten bleib bei Deinem kühlen 24/7. An nem Freesync-Moni dicke ausreichend.

Bild 1 ist übrigens HBM 980@950 ! Deswegen sind die Ergebnisse so nah beieinander.

edit:
950mV erhöhen den eff. Takt ggü. 925mV. Das Gleiche passiert, wenn die P7-Spannung >> HBM-Spannung ist.
Dann geht die VDDC und der eff. Takt höher.


----------



## Kirby01978 (10. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Bild 1 ist übrigens HBM 980@950 ! Deswegen sind die Ergebnisse so nah beieinander.
> 950mV erhöhen den eff. Takt ggü. 925mV.



Ja , da hatte ich noch die 950mV.. bin anschließend auf 925mV wieder runter mit gleichem Ergebnis 
Mit dem 980 HBM bin ich auch sehr happy


----------



## RX480 (10. Mai 2019)

Mal ein Satz zum Mindstar:
Die RX56 Asrock für 239,-€ ist nach m.E. net so gut wie die RX56 MSi für 244,-€.
Der Kühler bei der MSi ist durch die größeren Luftauslässe besser.
8GB MSI Radeon RX Vega 56 AIR BOOST OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon RX VEGA | Mindfactory.de

Für FHD oder WQHD angepasst ist eine Blower für ältere Gehäuse immer noch sinnvoll.
(bei net so gutem Airflow)

Wer WQHD mit höheren Settings spielen möchte sollte dann ne Dragon oder Pulse nehmen, braucht aber ein gutes Gehäuse.
(mit ordentlichem Airflow)
Die 56arez scheint auch gut zu funzen und ist etwas preiswerter für 274,90€:
8GB Asus Radeon RX Vega 56 AREZ Strix OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de
Da wäre Es schön wenn ein User mal seine Erfahrungen mit der RX56 Arez posten könnte.
(vor Allem bzgl. VRM-Temps)


----------



## Gurdi (10. Mai 2019)

Die AREZ ist nichts anderes als die Strixx, von daher.


----------



## LDNV (10. Mai 2019)

Über die man ja mit den behobenen Spawa Problem auch nicht wirklich meckern kann. 
Auch wenn die Nitro unangetastet bleibt


----------



## Kirby01978 (10. Mai 2019)

Einfach nochmal einen Spaß erlaubt um zu schauen was eigentlich so möglich ist. 
War einfach mal neugierig  
Zieht dann 260 Watt aus der Dose und läuft auf Core im Bench mit 1670Mhz. 
Ohne Kühlmod keineswegs zu empfehlen da der Hotspot richtig heiß wird. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuchzael (10. Mai 2019)

Klasse Ergebnis  

Macht eine 64er Nitro+ mit Standardtakt im Turbo Modus!


Grüße!


----------



## RX480 (10. Mai 2019)

Ggü. Launchreviews net schlecht:  
mal z. Vgl. beim Launch die Ref.-Vega@Stock (man weiss leider net wieviel der Treiber ausmacht)
btw: In Benchmarklisten die RTX zählen net  wg. der ROP-Limitierung bei Vega.


----------



## rumpeLson (10. Mai 2019)

Hab nochmal etwas mit den Timings rumgespielt und folgende Settings ausprobiert (gefunden im bitcointalk Forum):



> Lucky Vega 64 or flashed 64 (Samsung):
> --CL 19 --RAS 28 --RCDRD 12  --RCDWR 5 --RC 44 --RP 12 --RRDS 3 --RRDL 3 --RTP 4 --FAW 18 --CWL 6  --WTRS 4 --WTRL 9 --WR 15 --WRRD 1 --RDWR 18 --REF 31200 --RFC 248



Fazit:
Mit den strafferen Timings steigt der Score im Superposition um weitere 1,25% (im Vergleich zu tREF 31200). Der AIDA64 Memory Copy Score steigt um weitere 2,6%.
Grundsätzlich lässt sich mit strafferen Timings also doch noch ne Leistungssteigerung erzielen. Ich werde mal testen, ob alles weiterhin stabil läuft.

Btw. die Strix mit Spawa-Fix und Ghetto-Mod ist ne richtig geile Karte


----------



## RX480 (11. Mai 2019)

Hast Du selber noch mal an den Spawas etwas geändert?
Im Luxx hatten Einige die Schrauben mehr angezogen mit Federn/U-Scheiben.(evtl. sogar Pads getauscht)
(waren wohl die älteren Modelle)


----------



## rumpeLson (11. Mai 2019)

Jo ich hab das Pad getauscht. Das Unterschied war absolut frappierend. Würde ausm Bauch heraus sagen, dass die Spawa Temperaturen dadurch locker 20 Grad niedriger waren als vorher. Also für betroffene Modelle absolut lohnenswert!


----------



## RX480 (11. Mai 2019)

Habe mal aus Spass  auch noch ein mue den eff.Takt(V) erhöht:
(soviel wie bei Kirby ist mit meinen Ref´s net gesund)


----------



## Kirby01978 (11. Mai 2019)

Bei 2 GPU´s reicht das ja auch Dicke für 4K oder ? 
Deine ersten Einstellungen habe ich mir auch mal als Profil gespeichert. 
Für Spiele wie Tomb Raider reicht es locker, da ich auf 72FPS capped habe. 
Da spar ich dann noch Strom und Abwärme


----------



## RX480 (11. Mai 2019)

Ganz so einfach ist es leider net, weil jede Einzelgraka auch mal das worstCase-Einzelbild stemmen können muss. 
Sonst gibts den gefühlten Ruckler. Das Auge merkt net die max.Fps sondern nur die Unterschiede bei Frametimes.
Daher bin ich auf 1800p@50Hz. Ist in D(1) schön sparsam. (Vsync+Doublebuffer wg. der Frametimes)
Wie mein WQHD-Moni die 1800p verarbeitet bin ich soundso überfragt. Funzt ohne VSR und GPU-Skalierung.(Custom Resolution)
Im Handbuch steht nur kurz das man Videos auch in 4k anschauen kann, was bei YT funzt.

edit: für 24/7 werde ich mal nur bei tRef die 3120-->31200 benutzen.
Die Änderungen in Zeile 1 lass ich mal vorsichtshalber weg.


----------



## Kirby01978 (11. Mai 2019)

Was ist denn D1 ? Destiny ?  mal aus Neugier 
Vsync benutzt Du trotz Freesync ?


----------



## wuchzael (11. Mai 2019)

Kirby01978 schrieb:


> Was ist denn D1 ? Destiny ?  mal aus Neugier
> Vsync benutzt Du trotz Freesync ?



Dem Screenshot aus dem Bench von oben zufolge würde ich auf The Division tippen 

Grüße!


----------



## RX480 (11. Mai 2019)

Kirby01978 schrieb:


> Was ist denn D1 ? Destiny ?  mal aus Neugier
> Vsync benutzt Du trotz Freesync ?



Das alte Division, deswegen (1).
Vsync nehme ich wg. dem Doublebuffer(für Singlegraka Triple). Bei manchen Games geht auch FRTC net so richtig, da ist Vsync net schlecht. Macht natürlich nur Sinn, wenn die min Fps über den 1800p@50Hz  bleiben!!!

Bei Games wo das FPS-Limit per FRTC oder RTSS richtig funzt wäre Vsync OFF + Freesync ON besser.
(für Singlegrakas mit schlechteren minFps soundso)


----------



## Kirby01978 (11. Mai 2019)

Achso .. stimmt.. Hatte gerade nur Destiny 1+2 in Gedanken 
Das einzige Spiel wo ich momentan Freesync off habe ist tatsächlich AC Odyssey.. die Frames droppen in den Großstädten teilweise einfach zu hart 
unter die Freesync Grenze.


----------



## RX480 (11. Mai 2019)

Du meinst sicher, das Du mit den min.Fps net über den Vsync-Hz vom Moni bleibts in ACO.

Mit Singlegraka ist eh Freesync das Beste. Zusätzlich könnte man in Globale Optionen das Framepacing ON/OFF testen.


----------



## openSUSE (11. Mai 2019)

Karte für Wasserkühlung oder Ghetto-Mod:
Vega64 *299,00 €* MSI Grafikkarte AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost Overclocked 8 GB
www.conrad.de


----------



## RX480 (11. Mai 2019)

Ghettomod funzt besser mit Morpheus -Vega-Edition: (der alte M2 ist problematisch)
Raijintek Morpheus Vega Heatpipe VGA-Kuehler - silber
Axialluefter 120mm Aerocool Fan Turbine2000b | Luefter | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company


----------



## hugo-03 (11. Mai 2019)

ich hab mal mein pc formatiert und neues Bios auf Mainboard gespielt, an sich sollte ich wohl zufrieden sein mit der Leistung. 
AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 2700X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. CROSSHAIR VI HERO


----------



## RX480 (11. Mai 2019)

Net schlecht!
Sowas gabs 2017 nur mit ner LC.
Geht nur fürs Benchen auch mal HBM 1110? (dazu noch MemoryTweak tRef 31200 ?)


----------



## hugo-03 (11. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Net schlecht!
> Sowas gabs 2017 nur mit ner LC.
> Geht nur fürs Benchen auch mal HBM 1110?



ist ja auf wasser und ein 24/7 setting 
HBM ist halt wie eine Handbremse die bei etwas mehr MHz voll anzieht


----------



## RX480 (11. Mai 2019)

Rumpelson und ich haben eigentlich auch nur beim 24/7@UVen mal mit dem MemoryTweak getestet.
Da sollte der HBM noch safe sein.(und Kirby hatte ja sogar mit max.Setting keine Probs)

Im Prinzip ist z.Bsp. die R7 ja nur ne aufgebohrte Vega mit viel mehr HBM-Bandbreite.
Von daher sehe ich auch das Potential für Vega beim HBM. (deswegen sind alle Reviews@Stock in 4k = Müll)

Deine Einstellungen in BF waren auch immer gut = Licht und Schatten runter = Entlastung der ROP´s.

btw.
Mal noch ein paar Infos , wie man früher mit Vsync+Single/Double/Triple-Buffer hantiert hat:
Entscheidend ist das Inputlag was am Ende fühlbar ist! (deswegen ist FS /GS oder EnhancedSync/FastSync moderner)
Wenn man mal ne Sekunde drüber nachdenkt sind alle Bechmarks vollkommen Banane, weil ne schnelle Graka an nem
alten Moni mit nur Vsync+Triplebuffer das 3..5-fache Inputlag ggü. der Frametime hat! (Beides summiert sich)
Deswegen wird Vega+Freesync in nem Blindtest immer ein smoothes Erlebnis sein. (mit sinnvollem Fps-Limit)
VSYNC with low input lag (50ms lower!!!) – Petros Douvantzis – Medium
HOWTO: Low-Lag VSYNC ON | Blur Busters
(habe Das mal für mein 1800p@50Hz nachgemessen=brauche bei 49,981Hz dann Fps-Limit=49,980 siehe Anhang)

@Kirby
Mal noch ein sparsamer Vorschlag: _ nochmal geä.!!! 
(bei Dir geht bestimmt mehr P7-Takt)


----------



## DeLuXe1992 (13. Mai 2019)

Wie kommt man den mit einer Red Devil 64 unter 965mv? 
Sobald ich unter dem dem Wert was einstelle taktet der    HBM nicht höher als 800Mhz
Braucht man dazu immer noch den "RegHack"?


----------



## RX480 (13. Mai 2019)

@DeLuxe
Im UV-Thread ist auch gerade ne RX64devil von gingino23. Dort die Settings dann weiter besprechen.
AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 und RX Vega 56 Overclocking/Undervolting-Thread

Nein, Du brauchst keinen Reghack. (Die States müssen nur zueinander passen, damit der HBM hochtaktet.)
Teste mal bitte folgendes Setting: _die grünen ca. Takteinstellungen sind safe.
(erst wenn mit sup4k+FS stabil , den Takt erhöhen; zusätzlich die Globalen Settings und Game-Profile optimieren+Fps-Limit)
UNIGINE Benchmarks


----------



## DeLuXe1992 (13. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> @DeLuxe
> Im UV-Thread ist auch gerade ne RX64devil von gingino23. Dort die Settings dann weiter besprechen.
> AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 und RX Vega 56 Overclocking/Undervolting-Thread
> 
> ...



Danke. 

Funktioniert noch bei wem AMD Link nicht? Sobald ich den QR Code Scanne kommt sofort Meldung Dienst nicht verfügbar. Ausnahmen in AntiViren Programm (Kaspersky) ist hinzugefügt


----------



## RX480 (15. Mai 2019)

@Rumpelson
Lust auf W10 1903? (kann es selber noch net testen, weil ich auf WHQL-Treiber warten muss)
Windows 10 1903 with the Latest AMD driver.  A True game changer that needs all benchmarks looked at | guru3D Forums
Windows 10 19H1: Jetzt ISO herunterladen

Könnte vor allem beim CPU-Score leichte Änderungen geben, je nach Modell.
1903 händelt den spectre-Schutz irgendwie anders.
Mitigating Spectre variant 2 with Retpoline on Windows - Microsoft Tech Community - 295618


----------



## rumpeLson (16. Mai 2019)

Wie es der Zufall so möchte, bin ich gestern in den Fast-Ring gewechselt. Haste ne Idee was ich testen soll?


----------



## RX480 (16. Mai 2019)

Am Besten das letzte Setting#11464 nochmal mit Adrenalin 19.5.1 .(wg. Stabilität nur tRef nutzen)
Dann haste gleich 1809 vs 1903.(falls Du zufälligerweise auch den CombinedScore noch hast)

Der Firestrike wäre ideal, weil der User dort die Änderungen bei der CPU hatte.

btw.
Hoffentlich macht Intel net noch mehr Ärger bei den älteren CPU´s.
Intel ZombieLoad: Hyper-Threading sorgt erneut fuer grosse Sicherheitsluecken - ComputerBase
Für Gamer sollte man bitte die Möglichkeit mit HT beibehalten bzw. frei stellen ON/OFF.


----------



## Kirby01978 (16. Mai 2019)

1903  erst Ende Mai offiziell wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe oder ?


----------



## Downsampler (16. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Am Besten das letzte Setting#11464 nochmal mit Adrenalin 19.5.1 .(wg. Stabilität nur tRef nutzen)
> Dann haste gleich 1809 vs 1903.(falls Du zufälligerweise auch den CombinedScore noch hast)
> 
> Der Firestrike wäre ideal, weil der User dort die Änderungen bei der CPU hatte.
> ...



OOOOh. Und wer greift jetzt da an? Die bösen Russenhacker? Die Außerirdischen?


----------



## wuchzael (16. Mai 2019)

Die Ignoranz gegenüber den Intel Sicherheitslücken ist mir echt ein Rätsel. Sicher ist es abwegig, dass man als Privatperson Ziel eines Angriffs wird und ob es tatsächlich Möglichkeiten gibt von außen diese Lücken zu nutzen sei mal dahingestellt. Aber es wird schon einen Grund haben, warum da so schnell patches und firmware updates kommen. Ich bin was das angeht wirklich nicht paranoid, aber die Ignoranz finde ich echt merkwürdig. Als würde man einem Kind die Süßigkeiten wegnehmen wollen, wenn man gegenüber Intel Usern die Sicherheitslücken erwähnt...

Zum Thema:

Würde gerne 1903 testen, wenn das wirklich wieder ein paar Bremshebelchen lösen sollte. Leider habe ich aktuell nicht die Zeit dafür. Aber bitte teilen, wenn die ersten Ergebnisse da sind .


Allgemeine Frage zur Radeon Software 19.4.3:

Ich konnte damals in den globalen Einstellungen die FRTC deaktivieren, sie aber für jedes Spiel separat im entsprechenden Profil einstellen. Seit 19.4.3 funktioniert das bei mir nicht mehr. Hatte das von euch auch jemand? Nutze übergangsweise Afterburner zum Begrenzen der FPS, was soweit auch ganz gut funzt. 


Grüße!


----------



## Downsampler (16. Mai 2019)

Naja irgendeinen Anreiz müssen sie einem ja bieten um die alte Hardware wegzuwerfen und neue zu kaufen. 

Das Argument mit dem "besser" greift noch nicht so ganz, dann müssen eben die "Sicherheitslücken" ran.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (16. Mai 2019)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Die Ignoranz gegenüber den Intel Sicherheitslücken ist mir echt ein Rätsel. Sicher ist es abwegig, dass man als Privatperson Ziel eines Angriffs wird und ob es tatsächlich Möglichkeiten gibt von außen diese Lücken zu nutzen sei mal dahingestellt. Aber es wird schon einen Grund haben, warum da so schnell patches und firmware updates kommen. Ich bin was das angeht wirklich nicht paranoid, aber die Ignoranz finde ich echt merkwürdig.



geht mir ähnlich. 



wuchzael schrieb:


> Allgemeine Frage zur Radeon Software 19.4.3:
> 
> Ich konnte damals in den globalen Einstellungen die FRTC deaktivieren, sie aber für jedes Spiel separat im entsprechenden Profil einstellen. Seit 19.4.3 funktioniert das bei mir nicht mehr. Hatte das von euch auch jemand? Nutze übergangsweise Afterburner zum Begrenzen der FPS, was soweit auch ganz gut funzt.
> 
> ...



Hab den aktuellsten drauf und bei dem geht es.


----------



## RX480 (16. Mai 2019)

Kirby01978 schrieb:


> 1903  erst Ende Mai offiziell wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe oder ?



Jo,
man kann aber die Iso anscheinend auch jetzt schon downloaden.
Windows 10 19H1: Jetzt ISO herunterladen

Bei den Insidern wäre interessant ob der 19.5.1 geht oder nur der lite aus dem W10-Shop.


----------



## rumpeLson (16. Mai 2019)

Soweit ich das aktuell beurteilen kann, scheint der 19.5.1 auch unter 1903 (Fast Ring) zu laufen. Leider komme ich wohl erst am Sonntag dazu das eingehender zu testen.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (17. Mai 2019)

Hab mal mit meinem 1700x@3,9GHz getestet. AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700X,ASRock X370 Taichi
Vor allem  der CPU und der Combined-Score sind mächtig gewachsen.

Hier mal mit Win 10 Pro 1809 AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700X,ASRock X370 Taichi


----------



## RX480 (17. Mai 2019)

Netter Nebeneffekt von MemTweak:
Analog ODT 0.281beta lässt sich der untere Lüfterwert reduzieren.(selbe Toolbasis)

Mit Ref sind z.Bsp. 5% kein Problem. Mit Custom sollten 10% auch gehen.
Zerofan kann ich net testen.


----------



## LDNV (17. Mai 2019)

Der Zero Fan geht auch mit manuell eingestellten Werten in ODT. 
Habe ja letztens kurz zum Test die Original Lüfter wieder drauf gehabt bevor ich den Ghetto wieder verbaut hatte.

Aber die Lüfter Kurve in ODT sollte man auch justieren, da der scheinbar da ziemlichen Quatsch ausliest den man nicht blind übernehmen sollte.


----------



## RX480 (18. Mai 2019)

Mit MemTweak hat Einer seine 56 total bei den Timings verstellt. Und bei Games den Unterschied gemessen.(siehe Anhang)
Am Ende ca. den selben Erfolg wie tREf 3120-->31200.
Trotzdem interessant, was  sich für verückte Werte einstellen lassen.
AMD Memory Tweak - Read/Modify Timings on the fly! | Page 8 | guru3D Forums

Denke mal Rumpleson hat Recht und es werden bestimmte Werte gar net übernömmen sondern Safe aus dem Bios.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Mit MemTweak hat Einer seine 56 total bei den Timings verstellt. Und bei Games den Unterschied gemessen.(siehe Anhang)
> Am Ende ca. den selben Erfolg wie tREf 3120-->31200.
> Trotzdem interessant, was  sich für verückte Werte einstellen lassen.
> AMD Memory Tweak - Read/Modify Timings on the fly! | Page 8 | guru3D Forums
> ...



Scheint sich ja schon zu rentieren das ganze.


----------



## RX480 (18. Mai 2019)

Mit Vega sehr einfach und man braucht eigentlich nur bei tRef ne Null ranhängen. 3120-->31200.


----------



## LDNV (19. Mai 2019)

Gerade mal ausprobiert, das sind ja schon 4-5 FPS wenn ich tref von 3900 auf 39000 ändere.


----------



## rumpeLson (19. Mai 2019)

Ich habe heute mal wieder eine kleine Testreihe zu den Timings angestellt. Primär ging es mir darum, dass ich mal sehen wollte, wie sich der HBM-Takt mit dem Vega 56 Bios verhält, sofern man die Timings anpasst und beispielsweise die Timings des Vega 64 Bios einstellt.

Im Vorfeld einmal die Info zum Verhalten mit dem 64er-Bios:
Als wirklich stabil haben sich 1070 Mhz HBM-Takt erwiesen. Bei 1090 oder mehr habe ich ab und ab Abstürze (aber keine Bildfehler). Bildfehler kommen irgendwo bei 1150 Mhz oder so im Superposition. Das ist aber überhaupt nicht stabil (auch nicht bei 1000mv HBM-P3). Obs tatsächlich am HBM oder ggf. doch am SOC liegt, kann ich nicht genau sagen. Da mehr SOC Voltage aber nicht hilft, denke ich, dass der HBM bei mehr Takt einfach widerspenstig wird. Oder ich bräuchte noch mehr SOC Voltage 

Jetzt zum Verhalten des HBM-Takts mit dem 56er-Bios und den standard Timings:
Ab 970 Mhz im Superposition 4k gibt es massive Bildfehler. 955 Mhz sind über alle Anwendungen hinweg absolut stabil.

Für mich die spannende Frage war nun, wie sich das 56er-Bios mit den 64er-Timings schlägt (und tREF 31200, das Setting geb ich nicht mehr auf^^). Und das Ergebnis ist ziemlich krass:
Im Superposition 4k komme ich scheinbar auf den gleichen Takt wie mit dem 64er-Bios. Über mehrere Benchmarkdurchgänge hinweg waren 1070 Mhz bereits stabil. Bei 1107 habe ich leichte Bildfehler. Ob 1070 nun auch dauerhaft stabil sind, werde ich nun mal testen. Die MVDDC von 1,25 statt 1,35 Volt scheint aber weitaus weniger Einfluss auf den Takt zu haben als die anliegenden Timings. Insbesondere für Leute, die nicht auf ein 64er-Bios flashen können oder wollen ist das eine spannende Info wie ich finde.

Edit: Ok also im x-ten Durchlauf Timespy Extreme hatte ich einen Treiberreset bei HBM 1070 Mhz. Ich denke so 1050 sollten dann aber stabil sein. Aber mir ist noch ein anderes Problem aufgefallen: Bei dem Takt kann ich nun nicht mehr ohne Absturz rebooten, da der Takt beihalten wird, die Timings aber erst später manuell geändert werden..


----------



## Gurdi (19. Mai 2019)

LDNV schrieb:


> Gerade mal ausprobiert, das sind ja schon 4-5 FPS wenn ich tref von 3900 auf 39000 ändere.



Hat mal wer nochmal einen Link für mich zu dem Tool, finde mein Lesezeichen gerade nicht.


----------



## LDNV (19. Mai 2019)

Release GUI Version Beta3 (x64 / x86) . Eliovp/amdmemorytweak . GitHub


----------



## cordonbleu (19. Mai 2019)

Habe das Tool auch mal ausprobiert. Bei nur geänderten Timing Tref von 3120 auf 31200 ergibt sich u.g. Benchmarkunterschied. Wirklich durchgestiegen bin ich dabei aber noch nicht. Ich lass es erstmal so, solange es keine Probleme/Abstürze gibt


----------



## RX480 (19. Mai 2019)

rumpeLson schrieb:


> Für mich die spannende Frage war nun, wie sich das 56er-Bios mit den 64er-Timings schlägt (und tREF 31200, das Setting geb ich nicht mehr auf^^). ..
> MVDDC von 1,25 statt 1,35 Volt scheint aber weitaus weniger Einfluss auf den Takt zu haben als die anliegenden Timings. Insbesondere für Leute, die nicht auf ein 64er-Bios flashen können oder wollen ist das eine spannende Info wie ich finde.
> 
> Edit: Ok also im x-ten Durchlauf Timespy Extreme hatte ich einen Treiberreset bei HBM 1070 Mhz. Ich denke so 1050 sollten dann aber stabil sein. Aber mir ist noch ein anderes Problem aufgefallen: Bei dem Takt kann ich nun nicht mehr ohne Absturz rebooten, da der Takt beihalten wird, die Timings aber erst später manuell geändert werden..



Net schlecht!
Evtl. den Takt erst zusammen mit den Timings im Tweaker als Setting laden. (kann man ja z.Glück abspeichern)

Bleibt der HBM damit jetzt kühler?


----------



## rumpeLson (19. Mai 2019)

@RX480:
Mit der Temperatur muss ich mal checken. Denke so 1-2 Grad weniger könnten es so sein. Ich fänd den Mehrverbrauch an der Steckdose auch mal spannend, aber habe leider gerade kein Messgerät hier.

Wenn ich das Profil nach dem Booten lade, bleiben ja die Einstellungen für den Takt nach dem Rebooten weiterhin bestehen. Ich müsste also jedes mal daran denken, den HBM Takt wieder zu senken^^. Mal sehen wie ichs nun laufen lasse..


----------



## cordonbleu (19. Mai 2019)

cordonbleu schrieb:


> Ich lass es erstmal so, solange es keine Probleme/Abstürze gibt



Keine 10 Minuten hats im Spiel (Shadow of the Tomb Raider) gedauert, bis es gecrasht ist. Habe jetzt wieder Serienlatenzen eingestellt.


----------



## RX480 (19. Mai 2019)

Die HBM-Temps steigen mit dem Tweak evtl. auch mehr. Und die Shaderlast.(x)

Eigentlich sollte tRef 15600 auch schon reichen.
bzw.
Evtl. gewinnt man mehr mit HBM-Takt 5MHz runter und tRef 31200.

Der Ausgangspunkt bei Rumpelson und mir war 24/7-safe-HBM-Takt = etwas unter dem max. Benchstable.
(x)Genauso könnte mit der besseren Shaderauslastung P6+7 etwas zu hoch sein.(instabil)

Ein alleiniger HBM-Fehler wären ja nur Artefakte.


----------



## cordonbleu (19. Mai 2019)

Meinst du mich? 
Wenn ja, ne ich hatte keine 0 zu viel. Bei mir ist Tref werkseitig auf 3200. Habe dann ne 0 dran gehängt und Sup4k ist sofort gecrashed. Habe dann den hier genannten Wert von 3120 um eine 0 ergänzt verwendet und damit lief der Bench durch. Das Spiel allerdings leider nicht. Habe dann nicht wieter rumprobiert weil ich spielen wollte  

Aber deinen Vorschlag werde ich mal umsetzen


----------



## RX480 (19. Mai 2019)

Ist ja erstaunlich, das Du werksseitig ne andere tRef als die normale56 hast. Bei mir 3120.
(da wird doch net der Azubi bei MSi ins Bios was anderes eingetippt/vertippt haben)

Bei mir ist es Samsung. Hast Du evtl. Hynix. (könnte den Unterschied erklären)
Vllt. kann mal noch  Jemand bei sich nachschauen.


----------



## cordonbleu (19. Mai 2019)

Ja, hab Hynix Speicher... 

Ich habe auch eine andere TDP bei mir in gpu-z. Je nach Bios 165 oder 150W. Glaube die anderen Karten haben >200W ?

Mit tref = 15600 und 5 Mhz HBM weniger läufts wie am Schnürchen aktuell und bei Sup4k gabs sogar noch ein paar Pkt mehr als mit 31200. Zusammenhang? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## rumpeLson (19. Mai 2019)

@cordonbleu:
Schau dir mal die Ergebnisse aus Post 11464 an. Den meisten Nutzen hat schon das Anheben von 3900 auf 7800 gebracht. Wenn du 15600 stabil zum Laufen bekommst ist doch alles supi


----------



## cordonbleu (19. Mai 2019)

Super, vielen Dank für den Post. 
Ich habe mal verglichen und bei mir sind viele Latenzen anders gesetzt als bei RX480 aus Post 11467. 
Da könnte man ja fast noch ein wenig rumspielen


----------



## RX480 (20. Mai 2019)

@cordonbleu
165+150W sind bei der 56ref. ganz normal. Bios 1+2.

Bei mir in #11467 das Bios2 (150W) von der 56ref@Timinglevel 1 mit Samsung.
Bleib lieber bei Deinen stabilen Settings und wenn tRef=15600 funzt = OK.

Wenn früh das Ergebnis besser ist liegts u.U. nur am Kaltstart.(kann auch schneller instabil sein)
(Dann halt nochmal das Profil laden und neu starten. Warm gehts dann meistens.)


----------



## Downsampler (20. Mai 2019)

Hab auch Hynix VRAM und TRef 3200. Mit 32000 lief es ein wenig schneller ist aber nach 10 min Ingame abgestürzt. Benchmark lief durch, 3DMark Skydiver 100 Punkte Steigerung. Ist nicht der Rede Wert.


----------



## RX480 (20. Mai 2019)

Anscheinend ist bei Hynix erstmal nur 15600 safe.
Die Frage ist ja wie Es in nem Game ausschaut. Und wenns nix kostet.

Z.Bsp. in sup4k sind 100 Punkte ne Menge Holz, wofür man sonst mehr W aufwenden müsste.
Wenn ich irgendwo 5-10W sparen kann, wirds gern genommen und der Lüfter läuft ruhiger.

Also im besten Fall steigen die min Fps und man hat beim selben FPS-Limit evtl. weniger Auslastung(W).
(falls man das FPS-Limit knapp unter die avg. Fps setzt)

edit:
Habe für mich entschieden die "Mehrperformance" net in mehr Points umzusetzen sondern eher auf weniger Spannung +W zu gehen.
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...king-undervolting-thread-477.html#post9862421


----------



## rumpeLson (20. Mai 2019)

Ich sehs wie RX480. Von 3900 zu 15600 sinds etwa 1,5% an Mehrleistung. Klar ist das nicht die Welt aber die Mehrleistung, die man durch den Flash einer Vega 56 zur Vega 64 bekommen kann, ist auch in etwa nur in dieser Größenordnung (wenn überhaupt!) und hierfür werden Grafikkarten frustiert zurückgeschickt und umgetauscht, sofern man nur Hynix HBM bekommen hat. 
Wenn ich 1,5% Mehrleistung über den Chiptakt erreichen möchte, muss ich direkt mit 5% oder noch mehr gestiegener Leistungsaufnahme leben. Also ist das Umstellen der tREF auf 15600 oder von mir aus auch nur auf 7800 ne super einfache Variante, um ohne Nachteil etwas mehr Leistung mitzunehmen. Und ich finde schon, dass sich die ganzen kleinen Einstellungen sinnvoll summieren.


----------



## RX480 (20. Mai 2019)

Und der Hynix-Takt ist net mehr so schlecht wie Anfang  2018 (manche nur 880). Jetzt geht meist auch 920+.
Das reicht für WQHD aus.
Wer 4k möchte sollte eh nach der 64nitro oder R7 schauen.


----------



## LDNV (20. Mai 2019)

Mal ganz blöd gefragt, gibt es für das Tool auch n autostart ähnlich wie beim overdriventool was mir ohne aktiv n Programm zu starten über die reg die OC Werte setzt?

Aktuell lass ich ja so mein OC Profil laden ohne Wattman zu nutzen oder das ODT gestartet wird. 

Na langsam können wir unsere Karten völlig verdrehen so das beim crash keiner mehr weiß woher es kommt  /Sarkasmus

Wenn man es richtig macht weiß man es ja


----------



## cordonbleu (20. Mai 2019)

Stimmt. Nach jedem Start tref wieder ändern nervt dezent :/


----------



## rumpeLson (20. Mai 2019)

Nehmt doch die CLI Version des Tools 

Release Latest version . Eliovp/amdmemorytweak . GitHub

Einfach den gewünschten Aufruf zusammenbasteln, in eine Batch-Datei werfen und diese in den Autostart einfügen.
Also etwa so:


> @ECHO OFF
> cd C:\Pfad\zum\WinAMDTweak
> WinAMDTweak.exe --CL 18 --RAS 30 --RCDRD 14 --RCDWR 8 --RC 46 --RP 13 --RRDS 3 --RRDL 3 --RTP 4 --FAW 15 --CWL 7 --WTRS 4 --WTRL 8 --WR 15 --WRRD 1 --RDWR 19 --REF 15600 --PD 7 --CKSRE 9 --CKSRX 9 --RFC 248


----------



## RX480 (20. Mai 2019)

Übrigens musste Einer sein MemTweak-Profil mit nem neuen Adrenalin-Treiber nochmal neu abspeichern.
Sowas kann also auch vorkommen.(sorry, nur die kleine Vorschau der Fehlermeldung)

edit:
tCL17+tRAS27-->tCL16+tRAS26 hat bei mir garnix gebracht. Kann man sich schenken.


----------



## rumpeLson (21. Mai 2019)

Ja das deckt sich mit meiner Erfahrung. Viele der Timings haben nur einen geringen Effekt. Dazu gehören definitiv die tCL sowie tRAS.

Aber es gibt auch welche, die einen nennenswerten Einfluss haben:
1. tREF -> verdoppeln, wenn möglich vervierfachen oder sogar verachtfachen: 1 - 1,5%
2. tRFC -> minimal senken. bringt weniger mit steigender tREF
3. tRCDRD + tRCDWR -> Waren bei mir auf 16 bzw. 10 und laufen stabil bei 12 bzw. 5 (Tiefer habe ich noch nicht getestet). Brachte so aber bereits 0,7% im Superposition 4K


----------



## RX480 (21. Mai 2019)

Bei Cordonbleu im UV-Thread sind die Timings ab Werk schon ganz anders.
(große Unterschiede bei H vs. S und nochmal bei Batches bzw. Herstellern = nix für Laien)


----------



## WhoRainZone (21. Mai 2019)

KEIN VERKAUFSANGEBOT!! (Für die Mods^^)
Nur mal so, rein theoretisch:
FALLS ich meine Nano verkaufen würde, hätte hier jemand Interesse?
Ich erinnere mich dunkel daran, dass jemand mal geschrieben hatte, falls ich das Dingen weggebe, dass er sie haben möchte.
Ich möchte die Karte nur ungern auf Ebay und Konsorten verkaufen, weil ich sie in guten Händen wissen will.
Vielleicht behalte ich sie auch, und mache daraus nen ITX Build... idk 

Kommt aber ganz darauf an, was Navi reißt etc.. also frühestens so September


----------



## weed93 (21. Mai 2019)

Könnte ich auch sagen von meiner Asus strix Vega 64 .......


----------



## RX480 (21. Mai 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Nur mal so, rein theoretisch:
> FALLS ich meine Nano verkaufen würde, hätte hier jemand Interesse?
> Ich erinnere mich dunkel daran, dass jemand mal geschrieben hatte, falls ich das Dingen weggebe, dass er sie haben möchte.



Das war blazethelight. Der hat inzwischen aber schon ne Frontier in seinen HTPC gebastelt.
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...king-undervolting-thread-234.html#post9690212
Kannst Ihn ja trotzdem mal fragen.


----------



## Kirby01978 (22. Mai 2019)

Was mir aufgefallen ist. .. und davon hast Du ja glaub ich auch mal öfter gesprochen @RX480:
Hast du es Kaltstartproblem genannt ? 

Wenn ich nach einem Neustart ein forderndes Spiel starte dauert es meißt keine 2 Min und der Treiber stürzt ab, soll heißen daß das DP Signal verloren wird, 
der Treiber sich resettet und das Spiel abstürzt.
Wenn ich dann alles wieder neu einstelle läuft alles stundenlang ohne daß es noch einmal passiert. 
Hab auch mal alle Werte reduziert , Standardeinstellungen etc. - es passiert dann trotzdem. 
Ich kann natürlich immer mit Standby arbeiten aber ein Neustart muss ja trotzdem hin und wieder mal sein. 
Eine Idee ?


----------



## LDNV (22. Mai 2019)

Das macht mich beim testen schon immer wahnsinnig. 
Wenn es ein Crash gibt, dann Rechner erstmal halbe Stunde aus, wieder an -> neue werte Testen. 

Die Karte taktet nach einen Treiber Crash meist 20-30 MHz - zumindest bei mir - niedriger als nach einen vernünftigen Kaltstart.
Musst mal drauf achten.


----------



## RX480 (22. Mai 2019)

Eigentlich ist bei mir störender, das manchmal früh(kalt) der eff. Takt 10MHz höher ist.(instabiler)
Früher(2017) war es so, das nach dem Ausschalten eine komplette Trennung vom Netz gut war.(Takt normal/niedrig)

Falls mal der DP vom Moni net erkannt wird, auch den Moni mal vom Netz trennen.


----------



## hugo-03 (24. Mai 2019)

neuer treiber und schon lief der pc nicht mehr, ich bin zurück auf 19.5.1


----------



## Gast1659561002 (24. Mai 2019)

Muss an irgendwas anderem liegen, der 19.5.2 läuft einwandfrei!


----------



## Kirby01978 (24. Mai 2019)

In 19.5.2 ist aber nicht wirklich viel passiert oder ? ^^


----------



## hugo-03 (24. Mai 2019)

Kirby01978 schrieb:


> In 19.5.2 ist aber nicht wirklich viel passiert oder ? ^^



bei mir ist direkt nach dem Neustart (Installation) der Rechner abgestürzt, als ich twitch angemacht habe


----------



## SnaxeX (24. Mai 2019)

Welche Werte bei den Speicher Timings lassen sich denn jetzt ändern, um etwas mehr Performance zu kriegen? Mache ich das normal über den Treiber?


----------



## RX480 (25. Mai 2019)

S. 1146ff

Für den einfachen Hausgebrauch nur die TRef auf 7800 oder 15600 stellen. Für mehr im UV-Thread nachlesen.
AMD Memory Tweak - Read/Modify Timings on the fly! | guru3D Forums
GUI ist für W10.


----------



## LevArris1 (26. Mai 2019)

Moin, hat hier jemand die Rift S mit einer Vega-Karte laufen ?
Habe die Vega 56 Pulse.

Problem: In allen Rennsimulationen wird die Vega 56 nicht voll ausgelastet. Hab gesehen, das nur 60-70 % Auslastung vorhanden waren.
Und entsprechend läuft es Mies unter der Rift S. Wenig FPS. Merke das besonders bei Raceroom. Sieht schlimm in VR aus. Kenne ich sonst nicht so.
Assetto Corsa oder Project Cars 2 sehen zwar ok aus; sehe aber ebenso, das die Frames im Keller sind, u. gleichzeitig die Grafikkarte nicht ausgelastet ist.

Die CPU ist bei weitem nicht ausgelastet u. kann nicht limitieren.
In dem Rechner hatte ich vor ein paar Monaten noch eine 1080 TI. Und da hatte ich mit der alten Rift gar keine Performance-Probleme.
Ja, die 1080 TI ist stärker. Aber mit der Vega würde es auch besser laufen, wenn sie 100% laufen würde.

Habt Ihr Tipps für mich, was ich im Treiber noch anpassen müßte ?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (26. Mai 2019)

8GB Gigabyte Radeon RX Vega 56 Gaming OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

im Mindstar für 239€


----------



## RX480 (26. Mai 2019)

LevArris1 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr Tipps für mich, was ich im Treiber noch anpassen müßte ?



Probier mal ein niedriges Setting und dann den Minimalstatus für HBM-P3 und GPU-P3..P5..P7 benutzen.
Oben Rechts übernehmen. GPU-P3 sollte ne niedrige VDDCbeibehalten, GPU-P5 oder P7 nimmt u.U. net den Wert vom Setting sondern 1,10V  bzw. 1,20V.
Manchmal hilft Minimalstatus nacheinander "übernehmen" zuerst beim HBM und dann GPU.
Wattman hat sich Da mit der VDDC etwas komisch. 
(nach dem Spielen wieder Zustand 0 als Minimalstatus)


----------



## drstoecker (26. Mai 2019)

LevArris1 schrieb:


> Moin, hat hier jemand die Rift S mit einer Vega-Karte laufen ?
> Habe die Vega 56 Pulse.
> 
> Problem: In allen Rennsimulationen wird die Vega 56 nicht voll ausgelastet. Hab gesehen, das nur 60-70 % Auslastung vorhanden waren.
> ...


Welche cpu? Ein cpu Limit fängt übrigens nicht bei 100% an.


----------



## RX480 (26. Mai 2019)

Bei VSR ist es typisch, das manchmal die GPU in niedrigen States festhängt, hat meistens nix mit der CPU zu tun,
sagt berntBrandon vom Luxx.


----------



## LevArris1 (26. Mai 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Welche cpu? Ein cpu Limit fängt übrigens nicht bei 100% an.



I7 4790K 4,4 Ghz   Wo fängt ein CPU-Limit denn an ?


----------



## LevArris1 (26. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Probier mal ein niedriges Setting und dann den Minimalstatus für HBM-P3 und GPU-P3..P5..P7 benutzen.
> Oben Rechts übernehmen. GPU-P3 sollte ne niedrige VDDCbeibehalten, GPU-P5 oder P7 nimmt u.U. net den Wert vom Setting sondern 1,10V  bzw. 1,20V.
> Manchmal hilft Minimalstatus nacheinander "übernehmen" zuerst beim HBM und dann GPU.
> Wattman hat sich Da mit der VDDC etwas komisch.
> (nach dem Spielen wieder Zustand 0 als Minimalstatus)



Danke. Im Wattman kenne ich mich nun gar nicht aus. Das sind böhmische Wälder für mich. Das ist mir zu hoch. 
Nutze immer Ausgewogen. Da ist er bei Maximal 180 Watt.

Bei Assetto Corsa Competizione am Monitor (Full HD) hatte ich volle Auslastung. Grafisch sehr anspruchsvoller Titel.
Also volle Auslastung geht schon. Nur in VR nicht. 

In diesem PC hatte ich im Januar noch meine 1080 TI. Und da lief alles mit der alten Rift gut.

Kann es sein, das AMD die Rift S noch gar nicht unterstützt, u. ich auf einen Treiber warten muß ?


----------



## RX480 (27. Mai 2019)

Gibt es denn keinen Gamethread wo Du fragen kannst ?
Das Problem hätten dann doch Einige.


----------



## Kirby01978 (27. Mai 2019)

Hab mal ein wenig drauf geachtet momentan. 
Nach einem Neustart ist der Coretakt immer 30Mhz ca höher als gewöhnlich unter Last.  (Davon hatte glaube ich auch schon jemand anders hier geschrieben)
Das erklärt dann natürlich auch warum der Treiber jedes Mal obligatorisch abstürzt und danach dann nicht mehr. 
Wenn ich den Treiber dann neu starte taktet er 30 Mhz weniger. 
Ist natürlich nun die Frage wie ich das am Besten beheben kann.  Ich senke einfach mal P7 um 30 und schau was passiert.


----------



## RX480 (27. Mai 2019)

P6 -10 und P7 -20 dürfte reichen.


----------



## Kirby01978 (28. Mai 2019)

@RX480
Hättest Du vielleicht noch mal die Tabelle mit den Werten der P-Stats  ? 
Finde die gerade nicht wieder im Thread


----------



## RX480 (28. Mai 2019)

bitteschön


----------



## Kirby01978 (28. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> bitteschön



Danke Dir


----------



## 0ldN3rd (28. Mai 2019)

Bitteschön:

8GB Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 64 Nitro+ Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de

Grad wieder im Mindstar.... 369,-€   

Kommen se näher...kommen se ran...


----------



## RX480 (28. Mai 2019)

Der Preis ist wirklich gut. Selbst wenn Navi-225W ein mue schneller ist dürfte P/L immer noch passen,
dito für die Pulse für 275€ vs Navi-180W.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (28. Mai 2019)

Ja, sehe ich ähnlich!!  Vor paar Tagen ist die noch hier und da als B-Ware oder Rückläufer für den Kurs über die Theke gegangen....


----------



## Typhoon007 (28. Mai 2019)

Hab mir die Asus Ares Strix RX Vega 56 für 307 Euro bestellt bei Mindfactory.de? Gute Entscheidung für den Preis oder?

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SnaxeX (28. Mai 2019)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Hab mir die Asus Ares Strix RX Vega 56 für 307 Euro bestellt bei Mindfactory.de? Gute Entscheidung für den Preis oder?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk



Also da es ab 300€ die Vega 64 nur mal kurz im Referenz Design gabe, finde ich den Preis super. Die Asus hat ja auch nen guten Kühler von daher...


Ab wann würdet ihr sagen, lohnt sich der Griff zur Vega 64 anstatt zur Vega 7, vorausgesetzt letzteres bekommt man mal im Angebot so zwischen 538-600€? Schwester aus Deutschland hat mir erlaubt ihre Adresse zu benutzen, jetzt kann ich auf Mindstar auch endlich shoppen (wohne in Österreich)

Ansosnten gibt es gerade auch auf Notebooksbilliger.de die Asus Vega 64 für 390€, ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich mir die holen soll + EKWB Kühler oder für meine jetzige Red Devil nen WaKü Block - da gibts aber nur den von Alphacool....(insgeheim schiele ich noch immer auf ne Vega 7 für die 538€, wo sie mal kurz drinnen war...)


----------



## RX480 (28. Mai 2019)

Die Pulse wäre preiswerter und ne sichere Wette.
Bei Asus gibt es immer mal schlechte Exemplare.(kann Zufall sein, das die Leute im UV-Thread gelandet sind)


----------



## SnaxeX (28. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Die Pulse wäre preiswerter und ne sichere Wette.
> Bei Asus gibt es immer mal schlechte Exemplare.(kann Zufall sein, das die Leute im UV-Thread gelandet sind)



Hat nicht letztens einer gemeint, dass der „Fehler“ mit dem Hot Spot behoben sind? Die Karte eignet sich nicht gut zum OC halt.

Außerdem, waren das nicht die Gigabyte Versionen?


----------



## RX480 (28. Mai 2019)

Das Problem ist bei zufälligen Manchen das Verhalten vom Chip. Der verhält sich u.U. wie die Frontier und braucht mehr V 
bzw. lässt sich bei P6+7 net gut hochziehen.(meistens die 64strixx, z.Bsp LDNV)


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (28. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Die Pulse wäre preiswerter und ne sichere Wette.



Wie meinste das, sichere Wette ? Verarbeitungsqualität?

Bin selber am Überlegen, ob ich nochmal wechseln soll. Entweder die Pulse 56 oder ne Nitro 64. Habe meine Airboost 56 zwar nun dank 19.5.2 und angepasstem Setting im Griff (167-Mhz-Problem gelöst), aber sie ist erstens nun lauter (Silent-Setting funzt nicht mehr) und es juckt mich schon die ganze Zeit in den Fingern. Da ich einigermaßen weiß, was Vega UV/OC kann, wäre das vor allem bei der Nitro schon nen fettes Upgrade ...

... von der schlechtesten Vega zur zweitbesten Stock-Vega.


----------



## RX480 (28. Mai 2019)

Die Pulse hat ein gutes Kühlkonzept durch den offenen Teil und bis Jetzt liessen sich alle Chips normal einstellen.


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (28. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> bis Jetzt liessen sich alle Chips normal einstellen.



Was meinst du mit "normal"? Effizienz und Leistung? Sowas wie <200W für Boost 1500/900 HBM?

--

Hier mal ein, angesichts der aktuellen Preise kurioser, Auszug aus nem knapp über nem Jahr alten CB-Artikel zur Vega 56 Pulse:



			
				Computerbase schrieb:
			
		

> Im Vergleich mit den anderen RX-Vega-56-Varianten sieht es für die Pulse je nach Kontrahent gut bis sehr gut aus. Mit 739 Euro ist sie 110 Euro günstiger als die Radeon RX Vega 56 Nitro+ desselben Herstellers. Das einzige „Problem“ der Pulse ist, dass es das Gaming-Modell von Gigabyte für genau denselben Preis gibt. Ein Test zu diesem Modell steht allerdings noch aus.
> 
> Eine weitere Alternative ist die Asus Radeon RX Vega 56 Strix, die mit 750 Euro nicht viel teurer ist und zum Beispiel eine schicke RGB-Beleuchtung bietet.



Quelle: Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 56 Pulse im Test (Seite 4) - ComputerBase


----------



## RX480 (28. Mai 2019)

Schau Dir einfach Kirby an. Der hat ne sehr gute Pulse erwischt.(Chip)

btw.
Wechseln würde ich net unbedingt ausser Du bekommst nen guten Preis.
Vermutlich ist der 180W-Navi genauso gut wie die Pulse. Und die 225W wie die Nitro. Preis ?
Am 10.7. wissen Wir mehr. Verfügbarkeit ?
Natürlich wird der Wiederverkaufswert dann auch net besser. In der Family nachnutzen wäre am Besten.


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (28. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Schau Dir einfach Kirby an. Der hat ne sehr gute Pulse erwischt.(Chip)



Danke. Schau ich mir morgen mal an.



RX480 schrieb:


> Vermutlich ist der 180W-Navi genauso gut wie die Pulse. Und die 225W wie die Nitro.
> 
> 
> Preis ?



Najoa, ich nehme mal an UVP von 389-429 Euro für 180W und 479-539 Euro für 225W. 

vs. 

derzeit 275 bzw 369 Euro für dieselbe Leistung (-5-10%) ~ vermutlich dasselbe Sapphire-Portfolio + ausgereiftem Treiber - Kinderkrankheiten.



RX480 schrieb:


> In der Family nachnutzen wäre am Besten.



Nachnutzen?  

Stehe aufm Schlauch, nichma Google hat mir was 100% Passendes zum Kontext ausgepuckt. Meinst du damit "die derzeitige Karte durch ne andere (ebenfalls ältere) AMD-Karte austauschen" ?


----------



## RX480 (29. Mai 2019)

Nachnutzen=
Hat niemand in Deiner Familie Bedarf für ne andere Graka, der Deine Alte nehmen könnte?
(oder Freunde)


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (29. Mai 2019)

Achsoo ... 

Nene, leider nicht,  alles Banausen


----------



## RX480 (29. Mai 2019)

Auch net schlimm, falls Du einen Zweitrechner hast. Gerade für ältere Games ist ein separater W7-Rechner net schlecht.
Bekomme einige Games net mit W10 kompatibel. (z.Bsp. mein geliebtes Aquanox)


----------



## LDNV (29. Mai 2019)

Auch nicht die GOG Version?
Die ist doch als W10 Kompatibel gelistet.


----------



## RX480 (29. Mai 2019)

Habe nur meine uralte CD. Unter W10 funzt aber Aquanox-Revelation, sogar mit HDR.

Danke für den Tipp.
Schleichfahrt auch unter W10 wäre sicher mal interessant.


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (29. Mai 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Auch net schlimm, falls Du einen Zweitrechner hast. Gerade für ältere Games ist ein separater W7-Rechner net schlecht.
> Bekomme einige Games net mit W10 kompatibel. (z.Bsp. mein geliebtes Aquanox)



Jop, die Vega 56 soll auf kurz oder lang in einen Zweitrechner (man könnte auch sagen, GOG-Rechner) wandern. Sollte eigentlich schon meine RX 570. Aber dann bin ich schwach geworden (wie schon bei der RX 570) und habe die Vega 56 gekauft, wohlgemerkt obwohl Navi schon seit letztem Jahr anvisiert ist. Der ursprüngliche Plan war Sommer 2018 mit meiner HD7870 auszuharren, bis Navi da ist. Zwei Grafikkarten später ... und jetzt wäre halt der Punkt gekommen, wo dann ne Vega 64 in den Zweitrechner in spe wandern könnte 

Ist natürlich alles Blödsinn und ich hätte bereits nach der RX 570 aufhören sollen. Und deshalb bin ich gestern Nacht auch stark geblieben und habe den Hardware-Dämon erfolgreich ausgetrieben. Hoffentlich sind die Götter auch heute Nacht mit mir.


----------



## RX480 (29. Mai 2019)

Die Nitro ist immer noch bei 369,-€. Wir wollen es Dir doch net so leicht machen.

Die Navi-Customs kommen erst im August:
AMD Navi: Custom-Loesungen der Radeon RX 5700 kommen im August - ComputerBase


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (29. Mai 2019)

Danke, wie lieb von dir^^

August also erst ... Habe dann die ursprünglichen Meldungen missverstanden, dass Sapphire gleich zu Release eigene Customs auf den Markt werfen möchte (für 400 - 500 Euro). Hatte mich schon darüber gewundert bzw. war gespannt, ob AMD da ne Monster-Referenzkarte zu bieten hat. Je nachdem, wäre die aber auch in nicht sooo umwerfend eine Option für mich.

Naja, mal schauen. Die kritische Phase beginnt heute Nacht zur Geisterstunde, dann sind die Dämonen besonders stark. (Wenn nochmal 8,99 € zu "sparen" sind. )


----------



## RX480 (29. Mai 2019)

Da guck ich Buffy , Die kommt ganz gut mit den Dämonen klar.

edit:
Die MSi 56 air boost für 229,-€ incl. 2x Games im Mindstar:


----------



## 0ldN3rd (31. Mai 2019)

Aktuell gehts im Mindstar munter weiter....

Vega 56... von 229,-€ bis 259,-€ je nach Modell:

8GB Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 56 Pulse Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de
8GB Gigabyte Radeon RX Vega 56 Gaming OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de
8GB ASRock Radeon RX Vega 56 Phantom Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon RX VEGA | Mindfactory.de
8GB MSI Radeon RX Vega 56 AIR BOOST 8G OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de

Die 64er Sapphire Nitro noch für 369,-€  Allerdings wohl nicht merh lange...

8GB Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 64 Nitro+ Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de


----------



## weed93 (31. Mai 2019)

P/L Kracher ;o, da sieht auch navi mies dagegena us egal ob 2070 perf oder bisschen schneller für 400.....verstehe es nicht^^


----------



## 0ldN3rd (31. Mai 2019)

Ich denke der Abverkauf der Vega's läuft ...  Was Navi angeht, denke schon, dass es ein Schritt vorwärts ist. Leider ist für eine belastbare Aussage aktuell viel zu wenig über Navi bekannt.
Wenn Navi die Vega-Performance bringt und dabei aber im Bereich 150-180W liegt?! Nix genaues weiß man nicht... 

Für mich ist vielmehr de Frage interessant, wie wird sich der Navi-Start auf die VII auswirken...??

Der UVP von Vega lag imho auch bei 399,- .. 499,-€ Also warten wir für Navi auch einfach mal die Straßenpreise ab....


----------



## weed93 (31. Mai 2019)

Wenn juckt der verbrauch wenn eine gleichschnelle vega 56 200 weniger kostet?


----------



## LDNV (31. Mai 2019)

Navi ist durchaus für neukäufer interessant. 
Für uns 56/64 Käufer aus reiner Performance Sicht wohl eher weniger (und vom Verbrauch wohl auch eher weniger nach Optimierung + dem Gedanken wie lange man bräuchte bis sich noch geringerer Verbrauch rentiert gegenüber den Kosten der Neuanschaffung) 

Wer also jetzt eine günstige Vega abgreift, ganz gleich ob 56 oder 64, und die Händisch optimiert wird Navi ganz gelassen überspringen können und trotzdem keine nennenswerte Nachteile haben mmn. 

Interessant wird es für mich persönlich erst Richtung 2080 TI Leistung oder vll sogar noch falls die Seven noch ein Preirutsch hinlegt das man nur n 100er drauf zahlt beim verkauf der jetztigen.  (eher unrealistisch). Das wäre mir die Mehrleistung wert.

In sofern sehe ich in meinem Main System noch mindestens ein Jahr die 64 stecken.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (31. Mai 2019)

Naja, vom Strom her juckt mich der Verbauch nicht... aber wo weniger verbraucht wird, entsteht weniger Verlustleistung/Abwärme... da hätte es meine Wakü einfacher.... (Bei mir wäre es aber eher aus dem Basteltrieb heraus.... nicht wegen Notwendigkeit)
Deswegen sag ich ja: Ohne Infos zu Navi... ist die Diskussion unnötig.
Wer JETZT kaufen will/muss etc...  ZUSCHLAGEN! da gibts ebenso keine Diskussion!(Imho)


----------



## LDNV (31. Mai 2019)

Der Hobby Basteltrieb / Nerd drang ist eh was anderes  
Da brauch man über Sinnhaftigkeit dann aber auch nicht diskutieren  

Wer weiß ob ich mir aus genau diesem Grunde dann nicht doch mal eine zum Testen hole


----------



## 0ldN3rd (31. Mai 2019)

LDNV schrieb:


> Wer weiß ob ich mir aus genau diesem Grunde dann nicht doch mal eine zum Testen hole



Joo, aber bei mir drängts aus dem Grund eher Richtung VII... Aber ich will mal warten, wie sehr ggf. Navi überrascht und dann ggf. einen Preisdruck aufbauen kann...  harren wir der Dinge die da kommen...!!


----------



## SnaxeX (31. Mai 2019)

Der WaKü Block von ALC für meine Red Devil ist wieder verfügbar und wird bestellt. Ich habe mich zwar mit den Gedanken gespielt nach einer Vega 7 ausschau zu halten, aber ich kann auf Hoch doch so ziemlich alles spielen, was ich spiele. Andersrum formuliert: Ich bewege mich nicht in 4K, also komm ich mit meiner Vega noch gut aus. Und wenn dann nächstes Jahr was stärkeres kommt (man hört 2. Quartal), dann "ärgere" ich mich. 

Außerdem kommt das neue Gehäuse für die WaKü am morgen oder am Montag an - ich mag jetzt nicht mehr groß warten.


----------



## Gurdi (31. Mai 2019)

Die V56 für 250 Euro aktuell als Custom ist einfach unschlagbar in P/L, vor allem für übertakter eigentlich alternativlos.


----------



## Cleriker (31. Mai 2019)

250 Euro ist echt eine Kampfansage!

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## LDNV (31. Mai 2019)

Da kommt fast in Versuchung die frisch eingezogen RX 480 8gb @ 580 BIOS, gegen auszutauschen.

Die Preise machen die 590 überflüssig. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Downsampler (31. Mai 2019)

Die 590 war von Anfang an überflüssig.


----------



## weed93 (31. Mai 2019)

war sie schon immer imo. edit war wer schneller


----------



## cordonbleu (31. Mai 2019)

Die MSI Vega 56 Air Boost (Blower) gibts aktuell im Mindstar für 229€.


----------



## weed93 (31. Mai 2019)

die 30 für die pulse rentieren sich beste vega 56 die ich hatte vor der vega 64.


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (31. Mai 2019)

Alter, wie ich hier schon wieser sitz. Komm frisch vom Grillen und nen paar frischgezapften Blonden und nun ist die Pulse auf 259 runtergesackt. Ich glaube nicht, dass mein Geldbeutel die Geisterstunde heute überleben wird.

Edit: Ne ... ne, ne, ne. Selbst die beste Vega mit maximalem OC bringt mir nur um die 10% mehr Leistung. Die einzigen für mich lohnenden Szenarien wären Mass Effect Andromeda an wenigen Stellen und Kingdome Come Deliverance an so ziemlich jeder Stelle. Und die dauerhaften 60 FPS erreiche ich damit auch nicht.

Aber die Angebote sind so verführerisch. So günstig. 

Oh boy.

PS: Ich sehe mich schon ne Navi für 10% mehr Leistung aber das Doppelte an Credits einkaufen.


----------



## RX480 (1. Juni 2019)

cordonbleu schrieb:


> Die MSI Vega 56 Air Boost (Blower) gibts aktuell im Mindstar für 229€.



Für ältere Gehäuse mit schlechtem Airflow besser als die Custom-Miefquirle geeignet.
Durch den erweiterten Luftauslass auch leichter zu händeln als die Ref.(etwas weniger Lüfter erf.).

btw.
Genauso könnte der kleinere 180W-Navi-Blower interessant sein für Aufrüster.

Denke mal Beide kann man sogar mit nem guten 400W-NT betreiben.(mit einem kultiviertem low-Setting)
(dadurch für Aufrüster im Bereich des Möglichen)


----------



## SnaxeX (1. Juni 2019)

Da WaKü Block bestellt ist und die restliche WaKü nun auch bestellt ist, hätte ich ein, zwei Fragen:

1) Gibt es irgendetwas besonderes zu beachten, außer, dass man halt vorsichtig sein sollte und der HBM etwas empfindlicher ist und man daher "extra" aufpassen sollte?
2) Bei der Hinterseite, wo man dieses Kreuz entfernen muss, muss man da auf was bestimmtes achten? Überkreuzt oder zuerst die oben beiden entfernen und dann die unten? Wir das beim ALC Kühler eigentlich wieder verbaut - oder steht das dann eigentlich eh alles in der Gebrauchsanweisung?
3) Soll ich die mitgelieferte WLP nehmen oder "nutzt" es etwas, wenn ich eine andere verwende? Hab hier noch ne frische Packung thermal grizzly thermal Paste liegen...
4) Sollte ich, aus welchen Gründen auch immer bzw spätestens wenn nächstes Jahr Big Navi kommt, die Vega 64 ausbauen - kann ich dann einfach den alten Kühler wieder verwenden? Die alten Wärme Leit Pads auch oder sollt ich da neue besorgen?

Ich markier mir die Seite damit ich sie auch wiederfinde in 1 Woche..


----------



## LDNV (1. Juni 2019)

Sesselsitzer-2 schrieb:


> Alter, wie ich hier schon wieser sitz. Komm frisch vom Grillen und nen paar frischgezapften Blonden und nun ist die Pulse auf 259 runtergesackt. Ich glaube nicht, dass mein Geldbeutel die Geisterstunde heute überleben wird.
> 
> Edit: Ne ... ne, ne, ne. Selbst die beste Vega mit maximalem OC bringt mir nur um die 10% mehr Leistung. Die einzigen für mich lohnenden Szenarien wären Mass Effect Andromeda an wenigen Stellen und Kingdome Come Deliverance an so ziemlich jeder Stelle. Und die dauerhaften 60 FPS erreiche ich damit auch nicht.
> 
> ...



Na nu kauf endlich, das kann man sich ja nicht mehr mit ansehen wie du leidest 
Als entschuldigt dient heute der Kater den du von den Blonden gestern davon getragen hast. 
Ist er halt über die Tastatur gelaufen, was kannst du dann schon dafür?


----------



## cordonbleu (1. Juni 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Für ältere Gehäuse mit schlechtem Airflow besser als die Custom-Miefquirle geeignet.
> Durch den erweiterten Luftauslass auch leichter zu händeln als die Ref.(etwas weniger Lüfter erf.).



Man kann den Airflow auch bei älteren Gehäusen mit geschickter Kabelverlegung und neuen/anderen Lüftern deutlich verbessern. Klar gibts auch wirklich grottige Gehäuse aber da würde sich eine Neuanschaffung eher lohnen m.M.n.



RX480 schrieb:


> Denke mal Beide kann man sogar mit nem guten 400W-NT betreiben.(mit einem kultiviertem low-Setting)
> (dadurch für Aufrüster im Bereich des Möglichen)



Das sehe ich anders. Mein Rechner zieht mit optimierter V56 Konfig nun so 320 ... 350 W beim Gamen auf 1080p. Im Bench liegt der Verbrauch an der Steckdose bei knapp 400W. Da wären mir die Reserven eines 400W Netzteils wirklich zu knapp. Beim Rumprobieren/Optimieren zog mein Rechner auch schonmal an die 500W aus der Steckdose. Da war dann auch mein 520W Nt schon fast am Limit. Ich weiß, gemessen wurde die aufgenommene Leistung und angegeben ist die maximale Abgabeleistung der Nt


----------



## LDNV (1. Juni 2019)

Glaube vom alter kann man das nicht abhängig machen. 
Hab erst gestern alles in einem alten Corsair Carbide 500R umgebaut und mein alten Chiftech Big Tower endlich raus geschmissen. 

War überrascht wie gut das Kabel Management ist und wie nice nun die Temps sind


----------



## RX480 (1. Juni 2019)

@Cordonbleu
Dein Setting ist net mehr low sondern schon med.


----------



## narcosubs (1. Juni 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> (z.Bsp. mein geliebtes Aquanox)


THIS!!



RX480 schrieb:


> Schleichfahrt auch unter W10 wäre sicher mal interessant.



Unter W7 habe ich es dieses Jahr noch gespielt. Schau doch mal im Jealous Jellyfish:

Jealous Jellyfish • Thema anzeigen - Schleichfahrt unter WIn 7 32/64 bit

Btw, habt ihr Infos zum Release von AN-DD?


----------



## Downsampler (1. Juni 2019)

cordonbleu schrieb:


> Man kann den Airflow auch bei älteren Gehäusen mit geschickter Kabelverlegung und neuen/anderen Lüftern deutlich verbessern. Klar gibts auch wirklich grottige Gehäuse aber da würde sich eine Neuanschaffung eher lohnen m.M.n.
> 
> 
> 
> Das sehe ich anders. Mein Rechner zieht mit optimierter V56 Konfig nun so 320 ... 350 W beim Gamen auf 1080p. Im Bench liegt der Verbrauch an der Steckdose bei knapp 400W. Da wären mir die Reserven eines 400W Netzteils wirklich zu knapp. Beim Rumprobieren/Optimieren zog mein Rechner auch schonmal an die 500W aus der Steckdose. Da war dann auch mein 520W Nt schon fast am Limit. Ich weiß, gemessen wurde die aufgenommene Leistung und angegeben ist die maximale Abgabeleistung der Nt



Mit meinem System hatte ich mit meinem alten Enermax 650 Watt NT ein kurzzeitiges Maximum von 592 Watt auf dem Meßgerät abgelesen.


----------



## narcosubs (1. Juni 2019)

Ich kriege mein 500W Pure Power 10 mit einem übertakteten R5 1600 und der Vega56 auch zum Abschalten, wenn ich es drauf anlege.


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (1. Juni 2019)

LDNV schrieb:


> Na nu kauf endlich



Ich ... muss ... stark ... bleiben ... *Gesicht verzerr, am ganzen Körper krümm*


----------



## SnaxeX (1. Juni 2019)

Für 120€ gibt es auf mindstar gerade ne RX 570 Sapphire Pulse - wenn man ne Zweitkarte braucht, falls beim Umbau meiner Vega was passiert bzw. dann für den Eltern-PC (mein jetziger Unterbau wandert quasi rüber wenn dann der Ryzen 9 3900X/X570 gekauft worden ist), kann man da eigentlich gerade nichts falsch machen oder? (ja, ich weiß, ist Vega Thread, passt aber nirgends wo anders rein)

Die 2 Spiele die es dazu gibt, The Division 2 und World War Z, würden mich ja auch interessieren - auch wenn ich mir die nie zu Vollpreis gekauft hätte


----------



## RX480 (1. Juni 2019)

narcosubs schrieb:


> Btw, habt ihr Infos zum Release von AN-DD?



Deep Descent ist doch ne eigenständige Geschichte mit UE-Engine ? (Hat nix mit Massive und  der Krass-Engine gemein)
Gabs in Ösiland zu kaufen.


----------



## narcosubs (1. Juni 2019)

Ja, ist eine neue, eigenständige Story im Aqua-Universum. THQ Nordic hatte dazu die Rechte von Bluebyte? oder Massive gekauft. Helmut Halfmann, der originale Autor, ist ja leider schon länger verstorben. Ich habe als Kickstarter einen Teil der Kampagne als Beta spielen können und war so semi-begeistert. Das Spiel ist seither aber weiter in der Entwicklung und noch nicht erschienen.


----------



## RX480 (1. Juni 2019)

Habs mal auf meine Steam-Wunschliste gesetzt.(mal schauen wenn die PC-Version kommt)

Vllt. hat ja Einer die PS4-Version ?


----------



## Kirby01978 (1. Juni 2019)

narcosubs schrieb:


> Ich kriege mein 500W Pure Power 10 mit einem übertakteten R5 1600 und der Vega56 auch zum Abschalten, wenn ich es drauf anlege.



Da musst aber schon ordentlich Gas geben


----------



## Rolk (1. Juni 2019)

narcosubs schrieb:


> Ich kriege mein 500W Pure Power 10 mit einem übertakteten R5 1600 und der Vega56 auch zum Abschalten, wenn ich es drauf anlege.



Ich biete ein E11 450W, wenn ich die RX56 auf 1600MHz oder höher boosten lasse.


----------



## Typhoon007 (2. Juni 2019)

Kirby01978 schrieb:


> Da musst aber schon ordentlich Gas geben


Hab nicht alle Kommentare gelesen aber geht es hier gerade ums übertakten der Vega 56 und das beim hohen overvolting und verbrauch das Netzteil nicht mehr ausreichen könnte und sich ausschalten kann? Hab ein BeQuiet Pure Power 600 Watt und hab mir ein Asus Strix Ares RX Vega 56 bestellt und werde irgendwann bestimmt auch leicht übertakten wollen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cordonbleu (2. Juni 2019)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Hab ein BeQuiet Pure Power 600 Watt und hab mir ein Asus Strix Ares RX Vega 56 bestellt und werde irgendwann bestimmt auch leicht übertakten wollen.



Das Netzteil reicht für die V56 dicke. Da brauchst du dir keine Gedanken zu machen.


----------



## Typhoon007 (2. Juni 2019)

cordonbleu schrieb:


> Das Netzteil reicht für die V56 dicke. Da brauchst du dir keine Gedanken zu machen.


Danke gut zu wissen. [emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (2. Juni 2019)

Im UV-Thread hat gerade BlackBeast seinen Verbrauch gepostet:


----------



## Typhoon007 (2. Juni 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Im UV-Thread hat gerade BlackBeast seinen Verbrauch gepostet:


Kann das nicht lesen. Liegt es an Tapatalk?

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (2. Juni 2019)

Habe die Anhänge mal ein bisschen aufgezoomed. Vllt. hilft Das.


----------



## cordonbleu (2. Juni 2019)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Kann das nicht lesen. Liegt es an Tapatalk?



Die Schrift im Bild ist sehr klein, da viele Spalten abgebildet sind. Auch auf einem 24" FHD Monitor muss ich das Bild auf Vollbild stellen und dann in einzelne Bereiche reinzuzoomen, wenn ich was erkennen will


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (2. Juni 2019)

Wer kennt das nicht? Sonntags morgen mit einem unguten Gefühl aufstehen und sich an nichts mehr erinnern können. Bierflaschen und Junkfoodpackungen überall.

Erstmal in den Mindstar reingeschaut. Erleichterung, nur noch schnöde Festplatten. Kritische Phase vorbei.

Im Mail-Postfach dann der Schock:


----------



## weed93 (2. Juni 2019)

Dein bild geht nicht .


----------



## Gast1659561002 (2. Juni 2019)

Sesselsitzer-2 schrieb:


> Wer kennt das nicht? Sonntags morgen mit einem unguten Gefühl aufstehen und sich an nichts mehr erinnern können. Bierflaschen und Junkfoodpackungen überall.
> 
> Erstmal in den Mindstar reingeschaut. Erleichterung, nur noch schnöde Festplatten. Kritische Phase vorbei.
> 
> Im Mail-Postfach dann der Schock:




isses wenigstens auch ne 56 geworden?



weed93 schrieb:


> Dein bild geht nicht .



geht schon.


----------



## weed93 (2. Juni 2019)

bei mir nicht.


----------



## drstoecker (2. Juni 2019)

Bei mir auf dem Handy auch nicht!


----------



## janni851 (2. Juni 2019)

Das ist so klein... aber ich kann’s aufm iPhone mit Tapatalk lesen.

Er hat wohl bestellt[emoji28]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## weed93 (2. Juni 2019)

Sitz am pc sehe gar nix.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (2. Juni 2019)

einfach mal die miniaturansicht anklicken?


----------



## Typhoon007 (2. Juni 2019)

Sesselsitzer-2 schrieb:


> Wer kennt das nicht? Sonntags morgen mit einem unguten Gefühl aufstehen und sich an nichts mehr erinnern können. Bierflaschen und Junkfoodpackungen überall.
> 
> Erstmal in den Mindstar reingeschaut. Erleichterung, nur noch schnöde Festplatten. Kritische Phase vorbei.
> 
> Im Mail-Postfach dann der Schock:


Kann das mit Tapatalk nicht lesen. Wenn ich vergrößere ist es verschwommen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cleriker (2. Juni 2019)

Du kannst es aber anklicken, oben rechts auf speichern klicken und dann riesengroß in deiner normalen Bilderapp ansehen.

@Seelensitzer
Hauptsache es ist auch eine Karte und kein rosa gamingchair. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## LDNV (2. Juni 2019)

Ich feier den Typ 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Typhoon007 (2. Juni 2019)

Hab gespeichert und in meiner Bildergalerie sieht es genauso aus wenn ich vergrößere.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast1659561002 (2. Juni 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt vielleicht? dann könnten wir ja vielleicht auch wieder damit aufhören darüber zu labern.


----------



## Typhoon007 (2. Juni 2019)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich kann es immer noch nicht lesen. Hab alles versucht.


Schipass.... Kann gerade noch so lesen. [emoji2][emoji23]
Was hat er sich denn genau gekauft?

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (2. Juni 2019)

weed93 schrieb:


> Dein bild geht nicht .



Das Bild is nur 28 Pixel hoch. Screenshot ausm Thunderbird: "Vertragsbestätigung so und so, Mindfactory AG, 5:00 Uhr



Jahtari schrieb:


> isses wenigstens auch ne 56 geworden?



Nene, schön wärs. Wenn ich betrunken bin, bin ich reich. Is ne 64 Nitro+ geworden.

Dabei hab ich mich so auf Navi gefreut *Seufz*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Hauptsache es ist auch eine Karte und kein rosa gamingchair.



Gott sei Dank ist dem nicht so


----------



## Gast1659561002 (2. Juni 2019)

°lach


> Wenn ich betrunken bin, bin ich reich.


Da bist Du definitiv nicht allein. 



> Is ne 64 Nitro+ geworden.


Hab mich vor knapp einem Monat für 399,- dann doch auch dazu hinreißen lassen. Tolle Karte, Glückwunsch!


----------



## RX480 (2. Juni 2019)

Es macht Spass die Leiden des jungen Werther mitzulesen!

Pink Gamingchair bringt 10fps extra mit 3 Promille
und
Die Freundin freuts auch. (Wer hatte noch net nen Manta und ne blonde Friseuse?)

btw.
Die Nitro sollte besser laufen als die 64Refbei den Russen:


----------



## Typhoon007 (2. Juni 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Es macht Spass die Leiden des jungen Werther mitzulesen!
> 
> Pink Gamingchair bringt 10fps extra mit 3 Promille
> und
> ...


Wow zwischen Vega 56 und 64 nur 9 FPS unterschied bei 4K? Hätte ich nicht gedacht. Die knapp hundert Euro mehr lohnen sich da glaub ich nicht so sehr oder gibt es aktuellere Spiele die mit 64 in 4K deutlich besser laufen? Hab mir ein Asus Strix Ares Vega 56 geholt für 307 Euro.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (2. Juni 2019)

An nem 4k-TV ohne Freesync macht Das nen großen Unterschied. In SWBF2 ist die 64 eh viel stärker als die 56.
dito mit mehr AC in neuen Games (heavy Rain ist brandneu)


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (2. Juni 2019)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Hab mich vor knapp einem Monat für 399,- dann doch auch dazu hinreißen lassen. Tolle Karte, Glückwunsch!



Danke. Ich denke mit der Karte kann man eigentlich nicht wirklich was falsch machen. Selbst ohne Hand an zu legen macht die richtig was her.



RX480 schrieb:


> Es macht Spass die Leiden des jungen Werther mitzulesen!



Ich hoffe, dass seine Leiden jetzt langsam mal ein Ende finden 

Ist die 64Ref auf GameGPU übertaktet?


----------



## RX480 (2. Juni 2019)

Ich denke NUR das es ne Ref ist. und vermutlich @Stock saulangsam im TDP-Limit läuft.
Brauchst ja nur mal den eff. Takt im CB-Parcour anschauen:


----------



## Typhoon007 (2. Juni 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> An nem 4k-TV ohne Freesync macht Das nen großen Unterschied. In SWBF2 ist die 64 eh viel stärker als die 56.
> dito mit mehr AC in neuen Games (heavy Rain ist brandneu)


SWBF2 ist nicht gerade herausfordernd und lief schon mit meiner RX 580 gut genug in 4K. Siehe aber hier auch wieder nur knapp 9 FPS unterschied zwischen den beiden also 56 und 64 in 4K bei SWBF2. Nicht gerade groß der unterschied. Und ja Heavy Rain mag gerade erst für PC erschienen sein aber ist trotzdem eine alte Gurke die die Grafikkarten nicht zum schwitzen bringt.

Mich würden eher spiele wie The Division 2 oder AC Odyssey interessieren wie gross da der FPS unterschied zwischen 56 und 64 in 4K sind. Falls die überhaupt in 4K flüssig genug und nahe bei 60 FPS laufen mit der 64.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cleriker (2. Juni 2019)

Bitte sehr...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (2. Juni 2019)

AC Odyssey ist zwar schon besser als Origins aber auch noch sehr CPU-lastig. (DX11.0 vs. 11.1)

In D2 sollte der Unterschied schon ausreichend sein. Bei 50fps sind 10fps immerhin fast 20%.
P/L ist halt net linear. Nach oben hin wirds steiler.

btw.
Die Reviews kann man in 4k net ernst nehmen mit HBM@Stock.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (2. Juni 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> An nem 4k-TV ohne Freesync macht Das nen großen Unterschied. In SWBF2 ist die 64 eh viel stärker als die 56.
> dito mit mehr AC in neuen Games (heavy Rain ist brandneu)



ey das ist ja übel.
zum ersten: wie haben die das heavy rain gebencht? ich kann da nur 30 oder 60 fps einstellen (hält die karte auch lässig @UHD & all in)!?
ja und dann... wtf, die steuerung. kein gamepad? bin direkt beim versuch, dem protagonisten ne dosis asthmaspray zu verabreichen wieder ausgestiegen.  

edit... steuerung hat sich erledigt, geht ja doch. aber bei aller liebe - mit maus und tastatur will ich das nich spielen. mal schauen, ob da nur wieder was mit dem controller nicht stimmt....

verbrauch der karte (Nitro+) btw zwischen 115 und 150W!


----------



## Typhoon007 (2. Juni 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/QUOTE]

Jup danke. Wie ich vermutet hab. In 4K ist der unterschied wirklich sehr gering.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (2. Juni 2019)

Deine Vermutung ist ohne Beachtung der Randbedingungen = sinnlos.
Die Stock-Settings fährt kein Mensch.

Die 64 skaliert mit mehr HBM-Takt besser, weil die mehr Shader dann gut ausgelastet werden.

siehe Hyatuke im UV-Thread:


----------



## Typhoon007 (2. Juni 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Deine Vermutung ist ohne Beachtung der Randbedingungen = sinnlos.
> Die Stock-Settings fährt kein Mensch.
> 
> Die 64 skaliert mit mehr HBM-Takt besser, weil die mehr Shader dann gut ausgelastet werden.


Die Benchmarks lügen also. So so...

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (2. Juni 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ich denke NUR das es ne Ref ist. und vermutlich @Stock saulangsam im TDP-Limit läuft.



Jagut, dann wäre es ja auch traurig wenn das ...



RX480 schrieb:


> Die Nitro sollte besser laufen als die 64Refbei den Russen:



... nicht der Fall wäre 



Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Siehe aber hier auch wieder nur knapp 9 FPS unterschied zwischen den beiden also 56 und 64 in 4K bei SWBF2.



Das liegt halt daran, dass die Vega 56 ne geile Karte ist. Allerdings: Dir ist schon klar, dass die 9 FPS in dem Szenario gute 20% mehr Leistung ausmachen, oder? 

In dem Benchmark den Cleriker gepostet hat laufen 56 und 64 mit identischem Takt. Daher ist da kaum Unterschied (immer noch 10%) auszumachen. Ich glaub Gamernexus haben 64 und 56  mal mit denselben UV/OC-Werten betrieben und umfangreich verglichen. Da war kaum ein Unterschied auszumachen. Die 64 hat halt den Vorteil der, ich meine, 14 % mehr Shader (was bei 4k ein Vorteil ist) und ist ne sichere Sache was Bios und HBM angeht. Brauchst kein Lotto mehr spielen, sondern kannst dir den 6er ganz einfach kaufen.

Gerade mit Flash is ne 56 ner 64 aber definitiv ebenbürtig. (Edit: je nach Chipgüte der 56 versteht sich.)


----------



## RX480 (2. Juni 2019)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Die Benchmarks lügen also. So so...



Ich habe ein bisschen den Eindruck, Du willst Vega net verstehen.
Das ist ganz anders als bei Polaris.


----------



## Typhoon007 (2. Juni 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein bisschen den Eindruck, Du willst Vega net verstehen.
> Das ist ganz anders als bei Polaris.


Doch ich verstehe schon das ihr die 56 und 64 rein als übertaktungs Grafikkarten sieht und danach beurteilt aber ich hatte eigentlich nach dem unterschied auf Stock werten ohne übertaktung also in 4K gefragt. Und da scheint der unterschied gering zu sein. Klar kann man mit übertakten alles rausholen das weiss ich.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (2. Juni 2019)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Doch ich verstehe schon das ihr die 56 und 64 rein als übertaktungs Grafikkarten sieht und danach beurteilt aber ich hatte eigentlich nach dem unterschied auf Stock werten ohne übertaktung also in 4K gefragt. Und da scheint der unterschied gering zu sein. Klar kann man mit übertakten alles rausholen das weiss ich.



Es macht halt keinen Sinn Vega nicht zu undervolten. Das ist anders als bei anderen Grafikkarten. Jeder der sich Vega kauft sollte das wissen.

@ Stock sind das je nach Karte 20% Unterschied. Also ungefähr soviel, wie bei ner 2080 und ner 2080ti, nur dass die 20% dort 500 - 600 Euro kosten.


----------



## Typhoon007 (2. Juni 2019)

Sesselsitzer-2 schrieb:


> Es macht halt keinen Sinn Vega nicht zu undervolten. Das ist anders als bei anderen Grafikkarten. Jeder der sich Vega kauft sollte das wissen.
> 
> @ Stock sind das je nach Karte 20% Unterschied. Also ungefähr soviel, wie bei ner 2080 und ner 2080ti, nur dass die 20% dort 500 - 600 Euro kosten.


Diese 9 FPS machen also ganze 20 % aus? Hmm ich weiss das laut Benchmarks das diese 20% mehrleistung nicht bei jedem Spiel so hoch zum Vorschein kommt. Bei nur 4-5 FPS unterschied kann man dann auch von 9-10% mehrleistung reden wenn es so ist. Also in meinem Augen sind diese 4-5 FPS in 4K garnichts.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (2. Juni 2019)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Diese 9 FPS machen also ganze 20 % aus? Hmm ich weiss das laut Benchmarks das diese 20% mehrleistung nicht bei jedem Spiel so hoch zum Vorschein kommt. Bei nur 4-5 FPS unterschied kann man dann auch von 9-10% mehrleistung reden wenn es so ist. Also in meinem Augen sind diese 4-5 FPS in 4K garnichts.



Genau, @Stock 10 - 20 % Mehrleistung, je nach Karte und Szenario. Für dich ist das nichts, ich nehme das aber ganz gerne für den Hunni noch mit. Die 56 macht @Stock fast überall 80- 120 FPS (in 1080p). In manchen Spielen fällt die aber auch mal unter 60 FPS auf z.B. 50 FPS. 

Da freue ich mich dann über die 10 - 20% Mehrleistung meiner Stock-64. (Und noch mehr über die safe 30% Mehrleistung meiner UV/OC-64)


----------



## RX480 (2. Juni 2019)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Also in meinem Augen sind diese 4-5 FPS in 4K garnichts.



Poste doch mal bitte Deinen sup4k Score und die W bitte auch mit.
Hyatuke ist ca. bei 210W.

btw.
Letztens hatte Deine RX580 noch kein 4k geschafft lt. Deinem Post.
Willst Du die Leutchen hier vergackeiern?
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...-8320-bottleneck-4k-gaming-5.html#post9869803

Du musst sicher die Settings in SWBF2 ganz schön runterdrehen mit Deiner RX580: ("ist überhaupt net fordernd" ?)


----------



## Typhoon007 (2. Juni 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Poste doch mal bitte Deinen sup4k Score und die W bitte auch mit.
> Hyatuke ist ca. bei 210W.
> 
> btw.
> ...


Natürlich nicht verkackeiern. Ich habe doch  oben nur gesagt das die älteren Spiele wie SWBF2 mit RX 580 ausreichend flüssig liefen und damit war eben das mit knapp 30 FPS - + paar FPS gemeint. Sieht man auch in der Tabelle. [emoji4]

Ohne was runterzudrehen. Bei BF1 genauso.

Meine Asus Vega 56 ist übrigens noch nicht angekommen also kann ich nichts posten.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rumpeLson (2. Juni 2019)

Ausreichend flüssig scheint sehr subjektiv zu sein


----------



## RX480 (2. Juni 2019)

Ich denke mal, Jeder hat seine Schmerzgrenze(fps) woanders.
Dabei sollten wir Es bewenden lassen.

SWBF2 ist duch das AC und HDR ein gutes Bsp. auch im Vgl. mit Pascal. (Gutes Bsp. für die Frostbite-Engine)
Neue Games können mit den fps auch in der Region landen.
(vermutlich ist sogar BF V  extra entschärft für NV)


----------



## Typhoon007 (2. Juni 2019)

rumpeLson schrieb:


> Ausreichend flüssig scheint sehr subjektiv zu sein


Stell dir vor die armen Konsolen spieler müssen auch oft mit nur 30 FPS auskommen. Wenn es halt anders nicht geht. Ja ja sachen gibts. [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (2. Juni 2019)

Das bewenden lassen gilt in beide Richtungen.


----------



## openSUSE (2. Juni 2019)

Habe die Werte schnell mal mit einer Vega56 nachgestellt. Dürften ca 8% unterschied sein.
Wenn 4k, dann eindeutig eine Vega64.


----------



## RX480 (2. Juni 2019)

Schönes Ergebnis. 

Gerechterweise dürftest Du noch soviel GPU-Takt draufpacken, bis der Verbrauch identisch ist.(ca.+20W schätz ich mal)
Bist Du on Air oder unter h2o?


----------



## openSUSE (2. Juni 2019)

H2O. 
Wieviel W hat er denn gehabt? ASIC Wert oder gemessen?


----------



## RX480 (2. Juni 2019)

Das musst Du bitte Hyatuke im UV-Thread selbst fragen.#5079
Die 20W mehr war jetzt nur wg. der Shaderanzahl geschätzt. Können auch 21..23 sein.

GPU-only mit GPU-Z reicht.

btw.
Das Setting von Hyatuke ist net sein MAX sondern sein 24/7. Wobei Er nach dem Ghettomod noch net
allzuviel getestet hat. Es ging Ihm momentan eher um Temps und das bessere Verhalten vom HBM.
Z.Bsp. HBM 1150 bringt noch net viel weil der GPU-Takt zu niedrig ist.


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (2. Juni 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Habe die Werte schnell mal mit einer Vega56 nachgestellt. Dürften ca 8% unterschied sein.
> Wenn 4k, dann eindeutig eine Vega64.



Sehr interessant. Dann deckt sich das auch mit RX480's Aussage, dass bei steigendem HBM-Takt die Mehr-Shader der 64 besser ausgelastet werden. 

Gamersnexus von 2017 hatte ähnliche Vergleiche angestellt, allerdings nur mit 945 Mhz in 4k und ansonsten unbekannten Spannungen/States also evtl. für die 56 vorteilhafteren Settings. 

Bei SupExtreme und 1020 Mhz lag die 64 dann wieder vorne. Ist schon interessant, die Vega.


----------



## openSUSE (2. Juni 2019)

Klar sind das nicht die max Settings von einer Vega64 (von meiner Vega56 auch nicht  ) es ging ja auch nicht darum. Es ging doch nur wie die 56 vs 64 bei gleichen "OC/UV" Werten abschneidet, also ledeglich der Shader Vorteil der Vega64.
Wirklich, wenn jemand 4k will dann nimm lieber eine Vega64 er kann mehr "nachlegen" als ich. 
Sollte ja kein Battle werden, ich gehe doch nicht zu einer Messerstecherei, wenn mir klar ist, dass ich Depp dann da mit dem kleinsten Messer stehe. :O


@Sesselsitzer-2
Habe das auch mal mit den Settings hier gebencht. Klar, da ging mehr, ist aber vielleicht mal interessant. 
Und eine Vega64 auf 800HBM zu "stutzen", klar hat dann die Vega56 die besseren RamTimings.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (3. Juni 2019)

Um mal die Größenordnung einzusortieren:

Rumpelson hatte seine 56 auch mal auf 64 geflashed. Erst ab HBM-Takt ca.1020.. 1040 kam wg. der schlechteren Timings überhaupt etwas Mehr raus. Ne 56@56 ist mit HBM-Takt 960 schon rel. fix!(=20% über Stock)

Bei 1020 gähnt ne echte 64 nur gelangweilt.
Für ne 64@air sollte man 1060..1080 für 24/7 anstreben. Unter h2o > 1120..1140+.(=20% über Stock)

Insofern sollte man alle Reviews in 4k@Stock sofort vergessen und besser selber testen.


----------



## weed93 (3. Juni 2019)

Gibt Games wo die shader der 64 extra gut zu tage kommen.


----------



## RX480 (3. Juni 2019)

Alle neueren Games mit mehr AC. (in 4k soundso)

Wirklich jammerschade, das PCGH die LC nur mit HBM 945 testet.(deswegen mal nur UWQHD)
und
Mal ne 64+Seven mit mehr HBM-Takt:
YouTube


----------



## Typhoon007 (3. Juni 2019)

Meine bestellte Grafikkarte Asus Ares Strix RX Vega 56 ist noch bevor das per Vorkasse überwiesene (Vorkasse wegen Gutschrift) Restgeld bei Mindfactory.de eingegangen ist "nicht mehr lieferbar". 

Soll ich die 320,- Euro inclusive versand und Level Service Gold gutschreiben lassen und dann mit etwas zuzahlung die Saphire Nitro+ RX Vega 64 für 389,- Euro bestellen?

Das mit Gutschrift könnte wieder klappen. Muss ich mal fragen. Zuzahlen müsste ich dann 70,- Euro. [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (3. Juni 2019)

Das ist auf jeden Fall zukunftssicherer und wahrscheinlich lässt sich die Nitro auch wesentlich einfacher tweaken.
Und Du sparst die Kosten+Mühen für nen Ghettomod.


----------



## SnaxeX (3. Juni 2019)

ALC hat mir schon Lieferbestätigung für den WaKü Block geschickt. Immerhin macht meine Red Devil die 1140 MHz am HBM mit, freu mich schon wenn ich die dann immer anlegen kann. 

Der bessere HBM war auch der Grund warum ich letztendlich zur Vega 64 gegriffen habe, wollte mehr Reserven haben.


----------



## RX480 (3. Juni 2019)

Das nenn ich mal Kundenservice!
Bei der geringen Stückzahl, den Waterblock wieder aufzulegen.


----------



## SnaxeX (3. Juni 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das nenn ich mal Kundenservice!
> Bei der geringen Stückzahl, den Waterblock wieder aufzulegen.



Sie sind die einzigen die für die Red Devil nen Block haben. Damals hab ich mir halt gedacht „jaja, auf Wasser werd ich eh nie gehen und die Devil hat den kühlsten HBM“ - tja, falsch gedacht...


----------



## Typhoon007 (3. Juni 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das ist auf jeden Fall zukunftssicherer und wahrscheinlich lässt sich die Nitro auch wesentlich einfacher tweaken.
> Und Du sparst die Kosten+Mühen für nen Ghettomod.


Hab wegen Gutschrift gefragt. Mal sehen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## openSUSE (3. Juni 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Bei 1020 gähnt ne echte 64 nur gelangweilt.
> Für ne 64@air sollte man 1060..1080 für 24/7 anstreben. Unter h2o > 1120..1140+.(=20% über Stock)


Der HBM ist (wenn bei beiden Samsung verbaut ist) absolut gleich, es spielt keine Rolle ob es eine Vega56 oder Vega64 ist.
Ich hatte schon verdammt "guten" HBM bei einigen Vega56 aber eben auch "nicht ganz so gute" bei Vega64.
Und selbst Hynix HBM geht nun (wenn man die Timings den Samsung HBM Timings anpasst!) auch sehr gut. Insofern sehe ich da keinen Vorteil bei einer Vega64.

Vorher hatte man doch nur vermutet, dass die Timings zwischen Vega56,Vega64,Samsung, Hynix unterschiedlich sind, nun ist es klar und damit lässt sich auch das:"Vega56 HBM geht nicht so gut" eigentlich auch vergessen.


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (3. Juni 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Der HBM ist (wenn bei beiden Samsung verbaut ist) absolut gleich, es spielt keine Rolle ob es eine Vega56 oder Vega64 ist.



Ich würde mich dieser Aussage subjektiv anschließen. Objektiv weiß ich aber nicht, ob es stimmt. Nur weil es 56er gibt, die 1150 Mhz schaffen, heißt das nicht, dass es keine anderen Unterschiede gibt. Wohl kann man aber annehmen, dass jetzt, nachdem die Fertigungsprozesse gereift sind, der HBM erstens hochwertiger ist und zweitens nicht mehr so stark zu Ungunsten der 56 selektiert wird. Habe ich ja z.B. auch mit meinem Hynix gemerkt, der ungeflasht und unter Wasser mit Sicherheit 980 Mhz (975 lief der maximal unter Luft) schaffen würde, wenn nicht mehr. 

Danke für die Benchmarks.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (3. Juni 2019)

Meine V64 Nitro+ packt nur noch 1050MHz HBM, danach gibts Bildfehler. Die Liquid hat bis 1150 alles mitgemacht, allerdings ist sie >1100 langsamer geworden.


----------



## RX480 (4. Juni 2019)

Wenn Du mit 64@Samsung die tFRC um ca. 10..20 anhebst geht sicher ein mue mehr. (260 scheint den meisten HBM-Takt zuzulassen)[x]

Insgesamt ging Es mir nur um den passenden HBM-Takt den man minimal braucht, um die mehr Shader bei der 64 auch auszulasten.
Ansonsten ist bei moderatem GPU-Takt für 24/7 natürlich etwas Spielraum:
Früher war mal ne gute Faustregel in Timespy Test 1 die fps x 20 (+Zuschlag 10..20) bei ner 64.
(bei ner 56 kann natürlich opensuse durch noch mehr HBM-Takt auch noch ein mue drauflegen, aber skaliert net wie ne 64)

Bei 56@Hynix soll Timinglevel =0(auto) am stabilsten sein.

[x] als Bsp. meine ungeflashten 56er: _die HBM-Module laufen mit der kleinen Spannung erstaunlich gut(die sek. Graka net ganz so)
bei tRFC 208-->260 (tRef x6 bis x8 sollte bei Jedem funzen)
prim 960-->1080
sek 900-->1020


----------



## Kirby01978 (4. Juni 2019)

Holy Shit.. die 24960 hauen bei Vally mal eben locker 3 FPS mehr rauf


----------



## Typhoon007 (4. Juni 2019)

Ich glaube meine bestellte Grafikkarte wird niemals bei mir ankommen. Das hat jemand auf Facebook gepostet. Mindfactory.de hat Asus aus dem Sortiment genommen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (4. Juni 2019)

Was ist denn da los?


----------



## Cleriker (4. Juni 2019)

Das ist echt ein Saftladen!

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Typhoon007 (4. Juni 2019)

Ich war eigentlich seit 2010 zufrieden hab aber im Jahr höchstens einmal bestellt und vielleicht daher nie Probleme gehabt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cleriker (4. Juni 2019)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Ich war eigentlich seit 2010 zufrieden hab aber im Jahr höchstens einmal bestellt und vielleicht daher nie Probleme gehabt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


Das freut mich für dich und ich drücke dir die Daumen dass es so bleibt. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (4. Juni 2019)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Ich war eigentlich seit 2010 zufrieden hab aber im Jahr höchstens einmal bestellt und vielleicht daher nie Probleme gehabt.



Bei Mindfactory halte ich es eigentlich inzwischen so wie mit Amazon. Das geht da nur noch über den Preis. Und wenn ich Retourenware oder anderweitigen Mist zugesandt bekomme, geht das auf deren Kosten postwendend zurück.

Wenn ich dieselbe Ware für ein, zwei Euro mehr in nem anderen seriösen Shop sehe, bestell ich lieber da. Hab mit beiden zuviele negative Erfahrungen gemacht. Zudem: Bei Mindfactory zahl ich immer sofort mit Paypal. Auf deren "Lagernd" oder "Vertragsbestätigung" kannste überhaupt nichts geben. Wer zuerst zahlt, bekommt zuerst Ware. Alle anderen schauen in die Röhre. Findet man genug Berichte drüber im Netz.

Für mich ist die Preispolitik der beiden zugleich größter Vorteil und Nachteil. Die haben da teilweise extrem schwankende Kurse. Insbesondere bei Mindfactory. Kann mich noch gut an den Kauf der Vega 56 erinnern: Ich kam etwas zu spät (wenige Stunden, Feierabend halt)  und der Preis war von 259 wieder auf 269 gerutscht. Zähneknirschend bestellt (war ja trotzdem noch das beste Angebot) und am nächsten Vormittag, meine Karte war bereits auf dem Postweg, lag der Preis wieder bei 259. War dann echt sauer und habe den Kundenservice angeschrieben und auf Kulanz angesprochen. Hätte die Karte ja direkt in dem Moment  auch einfach neu bestellen und die Annahme der anderen verweigern können. Darauf auch in meiner Mail hingewiesen und gleich vorweggenommen, dass ich sowas aber grundsätzlich nicht mache.

Lapidare Antwort: Da lässt sich leider überhaupt nichts machen, man kalkuliere immer total am Limit um dem Käufer den bestmöglichen Preis zu ermöglichen. Joa, kam mir schon reichlich verscheißert vor.

Achja, sry, will dich nicht ärgern, aber meine 64 (Sonntagmorgen bestellt und mit Paypal bezahlt) ist heute bereits angekommen.


----------



## Typhoon007 (4. Juni 2019)

Sesselsitzer-2 schrieb:


> Bei Mindfactory halte ich es eigentlich inzwischen so wie mit Amazon. Das geht da nur noch über den Preis. Und wenn ich Retourenware oder anderweitigen Mist zugesandt bekomme, geht das auf deren Kosten postwendend zurück.
> 
> Wenn ich dieselbe Ware für ein, zwei Euro mehr in nem anderen seriösen Shop sehe, bestell ich lieber da. Hab mit beiden zuviele negative Erfahrungen gemacht. Zudem: Bei Mindfactory zahl ich immer sofort mit Paypal. Auf deren "Lagernd" oder "Vertragsbestätigung" kannste überhaupt nichts geben. Wer zuerst zahlt, bekommt zuerst Ware. Alle anderen schauen in die Röhre. Findet man genug Berichte drüber im Netz.
> 
> ...


Warum sollte mich das ärgern?! Viel Spaß mit deiner 64.

War bei mein Asus Ares Strix 56 auch so. Der Preis hat sich in kurzen Abständen alle paar Stunden geändert von zwischen 302 und 389 Euro. Ich habs dann für 307 bestellt. Mal schauen wie es weiter geht. Heute habe ich weder im Forum noch über Facebook keine Antwort von denen bekommen. Bestimmt werden die morgen früh antworten.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (4. Juni 2019)

Also ist jetzt net repräsentativ sondern nur meine subjekte Wahrnehmung in den Vega-Threads.
Aber bei Asus war das Tweaken immer am schwierigsten. Daher evtl. die meisten Rückläufer ? (= Mehraufwand + Kosten für den Händler)
(und Es ist ja net Jeder ein Bastler, der die VRM`s nochmal besser kühlt. - wie Hyatuke)


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (4. Juni 2019)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Warum sollte mich das ärgern?! Viel Spaß mit deiner 64.


Danke dir! Vielleicht solltest du dir überlegen, mit der 56 Pulse Vorlieb zu nehmen?! Soll doch ne Bombenkarte sein. Die Kühlung ist laut Testberichten der Nitro und der Red Devil ebenbürtig. 

Finde das Design aus Nano-PCB und fett dimensioniertem Kühlkörper ziemlich sexy. Vor allem da das auch noch so gut funktioniert. Hätte die eigentlich selber noch gerne zusätzlich^^ ... wäre dann aber doch zu übertrieben. 

Definitiv aber: Hätte ich noch keine 56 hier liegen und stände vor der Entscheidung, Pulse 56 für 275 Euro oder Nitro 64 für 400 Euro, würde ich mich für die Pulse entscheiden. (Finde die auch tausendmal besser als alle anderen 56-Custom-Designs, inkl der Nitro 56.)

Tu es


----------



## Typhoon007 (4. Juni 2019)

Sesselsitzer-2 schrieb:


> Danke dir! Vielleicht solltest du dir überlegen, mit der 56 Pulse Vorlieb zu nehmen?! Soll doch ne Bombenkarte sein. Die Kühlung ist laut Testberichten der Nitro und der Red Devil ebenbürtig.
> 
> Finde das Design aus Nano-PCB und fett dimensioniertem Kühlkörper ziemlich sexy. Vor allem da das auch noch so gut funktioniert. Hätte die eigentlich selber noch gerne zusätzlich^^ ... wäre dann aber doch zu übertrieben.
> 
> ...


Mal sehen. [emoji4]

RX480
Nee das kann nicht der Grund sein. Aus solchen Gründen nimmt man doch nicht fasst die ganze sparte aus dem Sortiment. Das muss andere Gründe haben.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BlackBestie (4. Juni 2019)

Habe vorhin einen Artikel gelesen, dass das schon mal  2015 vorkam mit ASUS und weitere davor.

Es wird ja vermutet, das es zusammenhängt um "bessere" Einkaufspreise zu bekommen.





Sesselsitzer-2 schrieb:


> Danke dir! Vielleicht solltest du dir überlegen, mit der 56 Pulse Vorlieb zu nehmen?! Soll doch ne Bombenkarte sein. Die Kühlung ist laut Testberichten der Nitro und der Red Devil ebenbürtig.
> 
> Finde das Design aus Nano-PCB und fett dimensioniertem Kühlkörper ziemlich sexy. Vor allem da das auch noch so gut funktioniert. Hätte die eigentlich selber noch gerne zusätzlich^^ ... wäre dann aber doch zu übertrieben.
> 
> ...




Ich bin z.B. sehr zufrieden mit meiner 56er Pulse


----------



## RX480 (4. Juni 2019)

@Typhoon
Oder Du denkst mal noch mehr verquer.--> Dann hat man mehr Auswahl.
LDNV hatte ähnliche Probs und ist letztendlich auf nen WQHD-Moni umgestiegen.
Dafür wäre die Pulse ideal.

Ich persönlich halte WQHD auch für flexibler im Einsatz. Man kann leicht zw. hübsch und schnell je nach Game wechseln.


----------



## Typhoon007 (4. Juni 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> @Typhoon
> Oder Du denkst mal noch mehr verquer.--> Dann hat man mehr Auswahl.
> LDNV hatte ähnliche Probs und ist letztendlich auf nen WQHD-Moni umgestiegen.
> Dafür wäre die Pulse ideal.
> ...


Ich zocke im Wohnzimmer aufm Sony Bravia 4K Fernseher. Der hat wenigstens natives 100 Hz. Andere möglichkeiten habe ich im Moment nicht.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## janni851 (4. Juni 2019)

BlackBestie schrieb:


> Habe vorhin einen Artikel gelesen, dass das schon mal  2015 vorkam mit ASUS und weitere davor.
> 
> Es wird ja vermutet, das es zusammenhängt um "bessere" Einkaufspreise zu bekommen.



Wäre zumindest ein marktübliches Vorhaben. Mal ein anderes Beispiel dazu:

Als Peugeot Opel kaufte, wurde allen Händlern die Verträge gekündigt, da Peugeot neue Konditionen aushandeln wollte. Das gleiche hat im selben Zeitraum VW mit allen Händlern gemacht. Es gibt ja kaum noch Autohäuser die von den Herstellern selbst unterhalten werden.

Von daher gut möglich, das Mindfactory hier druck ausüben will. Dann müssten sie aber schon sehr viel Asus verkaufen...

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (4. Juni 2019)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Ich zocke im Wohnzimmer aufm Sony Bravia 4K Fernseher. Der hat wenigstens natives 100 Hz.



100fps zu schaffen ist net Ohne.(wohl nur über Gamesettings)
Bei mir habe ich meinen Moni auf 100Hz gestellt und nutze aber ne Auflösung mit 50Hz. 60Hz gingen auch gut.
Da hättest Du eher ne Chance über Vsync zu kommen.
(die Pulse wäre mir persönlich zu klein für 4k)


----------



## BlackBestie (4. Juni 2019)

Ich denke, davon kann man ausgehen. Wir können eh nur abwarten und entspannt Tee trinken oder woanders kaufen.

die guten Leutz von Mindfactory und ASUS werden schon wissen was sie machen


----------



## 0ldN3rd (5. Juni 2019)

Moin Leute, 

heuer gibt es wieder Vega's im Mindstar:

Die 56er von Gigabyte für 239,-€
8GB Gigabyte Radeon RX Vega 56 Gaming OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de

....und die 64er Nitro+ für 369,-€
8GB Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 64 Nitro+ Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Typhoon007 (5. Juni 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> heuer gibt es wieder Vega's im Mindstar:
> 
> ...


Warum wird die Nitro+ 64 wenn ich anklicke immer noch für 389 Euro angezeigt? Wie lange sind die Mindstar angebote gültig 24 Stunden?

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## janni851 (5. Juni 2019)

Mindstarlinks lassen sich nicht kopieren. Wenn du auf der MF Homepage auf den Mindtstar gehst kommt die Karte für 369€

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## 0ldN3rd (5. Juni 2019)

Danke für den Hinweis.... Menno... !!


----------



## Typhoon007 (5. Juni 2019)

Danke habe ich gesehen. Ich überlege gerade meine Bestellte Asus Ares Strix RX Vega 56 was anscheinend sowieso nicht mehr im Sortiment ist gegen die Nitro+ 64 umzutauschen. Würden die das machen wenn ich anrufen würde? Müsste dann noch 50 Euro zuzahlen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 0ldN3rd (5. Juni 2019)

Kommt auf nen Versuch an. Ich habe bei MF eher positive Erfahrungen gemacht, auch wenn mal was geändert werden musste an einer Onlinebestellung. Da ja aktuell ASUS bei denen ganz rausgeflogen ist, denke ich hast du da gute Chancen.


----------



## Typhoon007 (5. Juni 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Kommt auf nen Versuch an. Ich habe bei MF eher positive Erfahrungen gemacht, auch wenn mal was geändert werden musste an einer Onlinebestellung. Da ja aktuell ASUS bei denen ganz rausgeflogen ist, denke ich hast du da gute Chancen.


Brauche bitte schnell eine Antwort. Die haben ausser die Nitro+ 64 noch die Asus Rog Strix Vega 64 im Mindstar Angebot für 329 Euro. Welches soll ich nehmen Nitro 64 oder Rog 64? Ich will gleich anrufen.
Und frage mich warum plötzlich wieder Asus Grafikkarten auf lager sind. Meine bestellte Ares Strix ist aber trotzdem nicht im Sortiment.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AudiA4Fan (5. Juni 2019)

Willst du den Aufpreis zur Nitro + bezahlen? dann nimm Sie.

Ansonsten bist du mit der Strix doch gut dabei.

P/L Top!


----------



## 0ldN3rd (5. Juni 2019)

Da es bei der Strix64 nur eine im Mindstar ist, würde ich davon ausgehen, dass es eine Rücksendung eines Kunden ist. Wenn es dich nicht stört, dass die Karte ggf. schon eingebaut war.... warum nicht.?! Sonst halt die Nitro+.... Ich glaube die beiden Karten geben sich technisch nicht allzuviel.


----------



## RX480 (5. Juni 2019)

Wenn Du bei der Strixx nen Ghettomod machst kostet Es am Ende genausoviel Geld+Zeit als ob Du gleich ne Nitro nimmst.
I.d.R. ist die Nitro unproblematischer zu tweaken.


----------



## Typhoon007 (5. Juni 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Da es bei der Strix64 nur eine im Mindstar ist, würde ich davon ausgehen, dass es eine Rücksendung eines Kunden ist. Wenn es dich nicht stört, dass die Karte ggf. schon eingebaut war.... warum nicht.?! Sonst halt die Nitro+.... Ich glaube die beiden Karten geben sich technisch nicht allzuviel.


Wie kommst du drauf? Von Nitro sind über 50 Stück verfügbar aber mir wurde gerade gesagt das die Mindstar angebote nicht per Vorkasse bestellbar sind und ich mein Gutschrift dafür nicht verwenden kann plus die zuzahlung. Hab trotzdem um eine Stornierung und zurück überweisung gebeten und werde die Nitro 64 ganz normal für 389 Euro bestellen. Schade aber egal.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Typhoon007 (5. Juni 2019)

So die haben mir das Gesamte Geld also die Gutschrift und meine überwiesene 90 Euro komplett zurück überwiesen. Jetzt muss ich erstmal wieder auf das Geld warten um die Nitro 64 bestellen zu können. Aber am ende wird es glaube ich alles gut werden und ich habe auch ein 64er. [emoji2]

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wuchzael (5. Juni 2019)

Moin!

Ich spiele echt mit dem Gedanken meine Nitro unter Wasser zu setzen. Mal abwarten was Navi so kann und was es mit Nvidias "Super"-Teaser auf sich hat. Ich möchte auf jeden Fall dieses Jahr meiner Frau meinen 1700X samt Board vermachen, weil die noch auf nem Phenom II herumkrebst. Dann werde ich wohl auf einen Ryzen 3000 upgraden. In den meisten nicht Prozessor-limitierenden Spielen habe ich die Vega in 1440p zwar schon mit dem alten Ryzen komplett ausgelastet und ein Upgrade der Grafikkarte würde wahrscheinlich mehr FPS bringen als ein Upgrade der Plattform, aber meine Frau braucht halt echt endlich mal was neues. Bin etwas hin und her gerissen, ob sich ein Umbau auf Wakü noch lohnt in Anbetracht der Dauer wie lange ich die Karte überhaupt noch verwenden werde... wobei der Wertverlust ja am Ende auch nicht soo massiv wäre, denn den Wasserblock wird man ja auch wieder los. ARGH!!


Grüße!


----------



## 0ldN3rd (5. Juni 2019)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du drauf?



Reine Vermutung! Habe da keine Erfahrung, etc. Aber es wundert mich immer , dass im Mindstar i.d.R. 50...100...200Stk von einem Artikel die Regel sind, und immer wieder mal auch Einzelstücke drin sind. Glaube nicht, dass die dann beim Putzen im Lager gefunden wurden, sondern Kundenrückläufer etc.
Das wiederrum muss ja nicht schlecht sein!!! Es kann ja auch eine Karte sein, die vom Hersteller zurück an MF ging, weil diese zuvor dort auf Garantie etc. bemängelt wurde.

Wie gesagt, alles Kaffeesatz-leserei, wundert mich nur wegen den Stückzahlen... Daher meine Annahme...


----------



## RX480 (5. Juni 2019)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Bin etwas hin und her gerissen, ob sich ein Umbau auf Wakü noch lohnt



24/7@air wird man in der Drehe von 240W betreiben. Bei h2o sind 300W+ kein Thema. Zusätzlich geht meist <50°C der HBM besser.

Welcher Waterblock ?
Compatibility list for EK-FC Radeon Vega RGB - Nickel |     CoolingConfigurator.com
(die Nitro ist net so richtig ersichtlich)
Bykski Wasser Block verwenden fuer Sapphire Nitro + Radeon RX Vega 64 8 GB HBM2 (11275 03 40G) volle Abdeckung GPU Kupfer Block Heizkoerper RGB-in Fans & Kuehlung aus Computer & Buero bei Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Gruppe
(so gut wie EK ?)


----------



## Typhoon007 (5. Juni 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Reine Vermutung! Habe da keine Erfahrung, etc. Aber es wundert mich immer , dass im Mindstar i.d.R. 50...100...200Stk von einem Artikel die Regel sind, und immer wieder mal auch Einzelstücke drin sind. Glaube nicht, dass die dann beim Putzen im Lager gefunden wurden, sondern Kundenrückläufer etc.
> Das wiederrum muss ja nicht schlecht sein!!! Es kann ja auch eine Karte sein, die vom Hersteller zurück an MF ging, weil diese zuvor dort auf Garantie etc. bemängelt wurde.
> 
> Wie gesagt, alles Kaffeesatz-leserei, wundert mich nur wegen den Stückzahlen... Daher meine Annahme...


Wenn ich so ein Rückläufer bekommen würde dann würde ich das sofort merken und zurück senden. Habe gute Augen dafür.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wuchzael (5. Juni 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> 24/7@air wird man in der Drehe von 240W betreiben. Bei h2o sind 300W+ kein Thema. Zusätzlich geht meist <50°C der HBM besser.
> 
> Welcher Waterblock ?
> Compatibility list for EK-FC Radeon Vega RGB - Nickel |     CoolingConfigurator.com
> ...



Mir ist tatsächlich nur der Bykski bekannt für die Nitro. Den hatte ich daher sowieso geplant und ich bin da auch nicht so markenfixiert... hab zwar nen alten EK auf der CPU, aber auch nur weil ich den geschenkt bekommen habe . Mit meinem UV-Setting hab ich eine ASIC von 180-200W bei leicht fluktuierenden 1500-1530MHz (975mv) auf der GPU und festen 1045MHz (953mv) auf dem Speicher. Mir gefällt bei diesen Settings die Effizienz am besten... mehr Takt bringt da nicht mehr sooo viel Leistung, als dass sich der erhöhte Verbrauch wirklich rentieren würde. Mit limitierten FPS (und insbesondere im Winter) klappt das angenehm leise, die GPU bei max. 60°C (HBM hat immer so 4-6° mehr) zu halten. Aber jetzt im Sommer bei 28°C+ in der Bude (Dachgeschoss ) wird das doch etwas lauter, wenn man die Karte nicht kochen möchte und mal nen Spiel ohne FPS Begrenzung (competitive) spielt. Temperaturen und Geräuschpegel sind zwar immer noch etwas niedriger als bei meiner GTX 980 Classified damals, aber wenn man einmal einen komplett Wassergekühlten PC hatte, bei dem man außer dem Spulenfiepen der Mainboard VRMs quasi nichts hören konnte ...  

Ich hadere aktuell einfach mit dem Kosten/Nutzen-Faktor... der Block kostet 100€, dann würde ich zu dem vorhandenen 360er Radiator noch zusätzlich einen 240er mit rein hängen etc. Und dann überkommt es mich nächstes Jahr mit Navi 20 oder ner 7nm Nvidia Karte und dann geht's in nem halben Jahr wieder von vorne los?! .


Grüße!


----------



## RX480 (5. Juni 2019)

Der Nutzen kommt mit Games, die mehr Schmackes brauchen.(und die Graka reicht ein Jahr länger bis 5nm kommt)
Die Kosten für die Radis = einmal beim Gehäuse anzusiedeln und net bei der Graka.
B-Ware Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm | Gebrauchte Ware | Aquatuning Germany
Axialluefter 120mm Aerocool Fan Turbine2000b | Luefter | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company
(1x weniger ins Kino und zu Mc)

Am Besten beide Radis als IN. Der Rear-Lüfter schafft schon alleine OUT.
(als ein Loop)


----------



## HAZEzz (5. Juni 2019)

Hey geehrte Veganer 

Welchen Treiber verwendet ihr für Win 1903 aktuell müsste mal wieder updaten XD

LG Tom


----------



## drstoecker (5. Juni 2019)

Den letzten 19.5.2!


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (5. Juni 2019)

Finally, die Brücke der Tempest mit der Nexus im Hintergrund mit konstanten 60 FPS und in flüsterleise. Mehr wollte ich doch eigentlich gar nicht.

Vorläufige Wertung der Karte: 1+


----------



## wuchzael (5. Juni 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Der Nutzen kommt mit Games, die mehr Schmackes brauchen.(und die Graka reicht ein Jahr länger bis 5nm kommt)
> Die Kosten für die Radis = einmal beim Gehäuse anzusiedeln und net bei der Graka.
> B-Ware Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm | Gebrauchte Ware | Aquatuning Germany
> Axialluefter 120mm Aerocool Fan Turbine2000b | Luefter | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company
> ...



Danke für den Tipp mit dem Radi... hab den mal bestellt  

Mit den Lüftern IN/OUT muss ich dann testen... Luft "von oben rein pusten" macht IMHO keinen Sinn. Gehäuse hat vorne und oben Platz für nen Radiator.


Grüße!


----------



## 0ldN3rd (5. Juni 2019)

Im Mindstar ist die 64er Nitro+ jetzt auf 359,-€ gefallen....


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (5. Juni 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Im Mindstar ist die 64er Nitro+ jetzt auf 359,-€ gefallen....



Sehr guter Preis für eine sehr gute Karte. Sofort zuschlagen!

(Ich glaub ich wiederhol mich.)

PS: Dass die Gigabyte inzwischen auf 229 gefallen ist, kommt mir schon fast surreal vor. Das muss mordsviele Rückläufer gegeben haben, mutmaße ich mal.


----------



## Elistaer (5. Juni 2019)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp mit dem Radi... hab den mal bestellt
> 
> Mit den Lüftern IN/OUT muss ich dann testen... Luft "von oben rein pusten" macht IMHO keinen Sinn. Gehäuse hat vorne und oben Platz für nen Radiator.
> 
> ...


Thermisch ist oben rein ein no go immer oben raus und unten rein.

Es gibt 1 Gehäuse was mir einfällt bei dem der Unterschied unten raus oder oben nur 4° beträgt und das ist mein Corsair Carbide 600 C. Baulich ist es nicht möglich oben Lüfter zu verbauen ohne modding (Inverted atx) aber air flow ist es wohl eines der besten in diesem Bereich. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 0ldN3rd (5. Juni 2019)

Sesselsitzer-2 schrieb:


> Sehr guter Preis für eine sehr gute Karte. Sofort zuschlagen!
> 
> (Ich glaub ich wiederhol mich.)
> 
> PS: Dass die Gigabyte inzwischen auf 229 gefallen ist, kommt mir schon fast surreal vor. Das muss mordsviele Rückläufer gegeben haben, mutmaße ich mal.



Ne, bei den Stückzahlen, denke ich eher das da der Abverkauf stattfindet. Ich vermute, dass in dem Segment Navi sich platzieren wird.... zumindest hoffe ich es... (Vega56 & 64 Segment)


Die könnten mal ne VII zum extra-super-duper Schnapper-Preis einstellen...


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (5. Juni 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass in dem Segment Navi sich platzieren wird.... zumindest hoffe ich es... (Vega56 & 64 Segment)



Ich hoffe dann mal mit.


----------



## RX480 (5. Juni 2019)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Mit den Lüftern IN/OUT muss ich dann testen... Luft "von oben rein pusten" macht IMHO keinen Sinn. Gehäuse hat vorne und oben Platz für nen Radiator.



Think different!
Du hast mind 3-5°C kühlere Luft von Aussen, was für die Kühlleistung entscheidend ist. Besser auch oben IN.
Die Abluft von 27-30°C stört das Mobo net und ist immer noch kühl genug um der Backplate der Graka zu helfen.
Das Absaugen Oben Rear ist kein Problem.


----------



## wuchzael (5. Juni 2019)

Ist schon klar was du meinst, wegen warme Luft aus dem Gehäuseinneren durch den Radiator pusten... das leuchtet mir ein und macht auch Sinn. Ich hab in meinem Cube allerdings nen ziemlich guten Airflow, den ich ungern zerstören und die Wärme im Inneren anstauen lassen will.  Habe mein Carbide 540 Air modifiziert, indem ich es mit Möbelfüßen "höher gelegt" habe. Dazu habe ich den originalen Boden herausgetrennt und durch ein Edelstahlgitter ersetzt, am welchem wiederum zwei 140mm Fans befestigt wurden und nun kalte Luft von unten ansaugen und direkt auf die Vega pusten.  Wir haben den Airflow auch mal auf die Probe gestellt, indem wir mit einer E-Zigarette eine Monsterwolke direkt vorn auf das Gehäuse gepustet haben. Jede Dunstabzugshaube wäre neidisch gewesen, wie mein Gehäuse den Dampf angezogen und innerhalb einer Sekunde oben/hinten aus dem Gehäuse gepresst hat - selbst bei Mindestdrehzahl der Lüfter . Ich bin mit dem "Bastelgehäuse" aber ziemlich flexibel und scheue mich auch nicht davor die Flex anzusetzen. Sollte der ursprünglich geplante Loop sich durch die warme Luft zu sehr aufheizen bzw. die Temps "zu hoch" sein, dann bringe ich den 240er notfalls in der rechten Gehäusehälfte unter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aktuelle Konfiguration: 3x120mm (an 360er Radi) Front-IN, 2x140mm Bottom-IN, 1x120mm Rear-OUT, 2x120mm (die sollen dann durch den 240er pusten) Top-OUT und dann hab ich noch zwei 120er in der rechten Gehäusehälfte, von denen einer auf die S-ATA SSDs pustet und der andere auf die Backplate der CPU  Ist kein Silent-PC, aber alle Lüfter laufen auf Mindestdrehzahl und außer einem leisen Rauschen/Luftzug hört man da nicht so viel von, wie man denkt... der NEOChanger ist lauter .

Edit: Ich hätte auch noch die Option den 240er Radiator am Boden zu befestigen und die "kalte" Luft von den Bottom-IN Lüftern durch den Radiator zu drücken. Das wäre aber aus optischen Gründen die letzte Option... das Auge fic...  äääh ISST ja schließlich mit!


Grüße!


----------



## RX480 (5. Juni 2019)

NICE
Das nenn ich mal reichlich. Da hast Du ja am Boden noch nen 280er Reserve.
B-Ware Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 280mm | Gebrauchte Ware | Aquatuning Germany
Mit dem guten Airflow kannste Oben auch OUT lassen.

Wenn schon, dann 360+240+280 gleich als Reserve  für Ryzen 3000  und ne gebrauchte Radeon VII. 
Da bekommt man sicher mal eine preiswert mit Waterblock komplett.(ca. Herbst 2020) 

Wie steuerst Du die Lüfter ?
Ne Quadro wäre preiswert, funzt aber nur mit PWM-Lüftern.
Aqua Computer Webshop -  QUADRO Lueftersteuerung fuer PWM-Luefter 53256


----------



## wuchzael (5. Juni 2019)

Danke 

Und falls jemand wegen meinem oldschool 11/8er flextube lacht... die Temps sind trotzdem gut und meine Fittinge sind seit über 12 Jahren im Einsatz ... sehe keine Grund auf teure hardtubes zu wechseln 

EDIT:

Pics vom Casemod...

Die Möbelfüße montiert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AGB-/Pumpenkombo auf dem Edelstahlgitter verschraubt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lüfter haben genug Platz um kühle Luft von unten direkt auf die Grafikkarte zu pusten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Weihnachten 2019 mit angepasster Beleuchtung und ein paar Kugeln    



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT2: 

Ich nutze einen Phobya Maxguide 6 im 5,25" für die Lüfter und einen separaten Controller für die RGB-Lüfter, der zu diesen mitgeliefert wurde. Kann die Farbe/Beleuchtung über den Reset-Knopf vom Gehäuse ändern (brauche diesen eh nie) .


Grüße!


----------



## RX480 (6. Juni 2019)

Cydras hat seine 64 auch unter Wasser und letztens seine Settings gepostet:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...king-undervolting-thread-453.html#post9847719
(bei P5+6+7 den Takt austesten; vor Allem erstmal auf max. HBM-Takt gehen und dann 10MHz runter für 24/7.)

btw.
Den Score net mit Tweaker-Ergebnissen vergleichen.
Die tREF auf 15600 kann man später allemal noch testen.


----------



## wuchzael (6. Juni 2019)

Danke für den Hinweis! An Cydras seinen Settings hatte ich mich mit meinem 24/7 Profil (effektiv 1500Mhz Core und 1045MHz HBM2) auch orientiert, weil dieses IMHO den Spagat zwischen Leistung und Verbrauch am besten (weil effizientesten) erfüllt mit ca. 180W ASIC. Seine Settings aus deinem Link decken sich fast mit meinen Settings, die ich vorhin schon mal für die bevorstehende Wasserkühlung angetestet hatte (Ziel: 1600MHz Core, 1070MHz HBM2 bei ca. 240W ASIC). Habe das Ziel erreicht, aber brauch in Sup4K 13mv mehr als Cydras, um stabil 1600+ auf dem Core zu halten. Ich hatte auch schon mal mit der Powerplaytable rumgespielt und stabile 1700+/1130MHz erreicht, aber der Verbrauch ist dann jenseits von Gut und Böse und das ist es MIR einfach nicht wert. Mit Wakü werde ich über kurz oder lang (weil man es ja eh nicht hört) garantiert ~1600/1100MHz fahren, aber das Bisschen Performance finde ich für den einhergehenden Mehrverbrauch schon grenzwertig. Du hängst damit zwar ne GTX 1080 in den meisten Spielen dann ganz easy ab, aber verbrauchst dabei auch echt ne ganze Ecke mehr Strom. Ja klar... bei den 1-2 Stunden, die man durchschnittlich am Tag mal zum Zocken kommt, kannste auf die paar Watt echt sche.., aber mir macht es unheimlich Spaß die Vega so zu optimieren, dass man den ein oder anderen User mit der Performance ärgern kann und das Netzteil trotzdem kühl bleibt . 

Grüße!


----------



## RX480 (6. Juni 2019)

sup4k ist auch kein Maßstab für den tatsächlichen Verbrauch in Games.
In S werden nur die ROP´s durch defered Lighting gestresst.

Beim HBM kannst Du <50°C auch auf 1120..1140 gehen.


----------



## wuchzael (6. Juni 2019)

Das müsste ich dann evtl. mit dem Liquid-Bios mal testen, denn wenn ich mich richtig entsinne, hab ich über 1130MHz Artefakte bekommen.

Grüße!


----------



## RX480 (6. Juni 2019)

Nein,
Allein schon durch die bessere Temp. kommst Du höher.
Das LC-Bios brauchst Du nicht extra, würde auch net funzen.

HBM-Takt 1120 reicht schon dicke um den höheren SOC-Takt mitzunehmen.
Zur Not kann man mit tRFC+10 nachhelfen.


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (6. Juni 2019)

@RX480 

Ab wann wird OC beim HBM eigentlich ineffizient? (Vor allem im Sinne von überhöhter Verschleiß für wenig zusätzliche Leistung.) 

Du rätst ja oftmals zu 1060/1075/1080 für 24/7. Hat das einen Grund?


----------



## RX480 (6. Juni 2019)

Höher ist immer besser.
aber
@Air bekommt man net jeden Takt stabil. Und ab 1110 kann auch der höhere SOC-Takt eher instabil werden.
(erst ab <50°C für 24/7 nutzen)
Ansonsten brauchten 2017 manche Grakas mehr HBM/Uncore-Spannung für nen höheren Takt.
1020/956
1040/962
1060/968
1080/975
War meistens safe.

Entsprechend des eff. GPU-Taktes kann man auch den HBM-Takt einsortieren.
Erst >1600 ist 1110+ sinnvoll. HBM>1140 bringt kaum noch Was.
Wg. Alterung braucht man sich keine Sorgen machen. Seit 2017 noch nix gehört.


----------



## EyRaptor (6. Juni 2019)

In Puncto HBM Haltbarkeit würde ich mir auch keine Sorgen machen.
Wird ja schon seit Fiji benutzt und auch da ist mir diesbezüglich noch nie etwas zu Ohren gekommen.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (7. Juni 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Die könnten mal ne VII zum extra-super-duper Schnapper-Preis einstellen...



keine ahnung ob es schon mitgeteilt wurde, von daher lieber direkt bescheid gegeben. manchmal entscheiden ja sekunden 

die IIV ist gerade für 599,-!!! im mindstar!

Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (7. Juni 2019)

Nur mal so als Frage in den Raum geworfen:

**** ACHTUNG DIES IST KEIN VERKAUFSANGEBOT!! ****

Was kann ich denn für meine Vega64 Referenz von Sapphire aus 10/2017 mit Watercool Heatkiller 4 verlangen? Wie werden die Karten so gehandelt? Die Karte war nie OC und auch keine Mining Karte. Nur normaler Hausgebrauch mit etwas UV.

Der Heatkiller ist erst wenige Wochen alt...  Habe den aus optischen Gründen Matt Grau foliert (Also den Metall Rahmen) und schwarze Schrauben statt vernickelte verwendet.


----------



## RX480 (7. Juni 2019)

Am Besten Ihr macht nen Ringtausch.
SS2 bekommt die Nitro von W. Und W könnte Deine testen.(falls W net schon den Barrow bestellt hat)

Hast Du eine normale RX64ref ? Evtl. sogar schon LC-Bios drauf ?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (7. Juni 2019)

Ja, ist die ganz normale Sapphire Ref von 2017. Original Bios... Kann mal Heaven laufen lassen und die Temps posten im Screenshot... dass dann aber im Verkausbereich, wenn ich mich dazu entschließe...


----------



## RX480 (7. Juni 2019)

Du kannst uns aber mal W+Hotspottemps verraten.
Was für Radis ?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (7. Juni 2019)

Ok,

also ich habe 1x 360x30 und 1x280x30 beides Alphacool Nexxos V2 mit Noctua PWM Lüftern... mit 1300rpm max bei den 120ern und 1200rpm max bei den 140ern.

Der Hotspot liegt jetzt nach paar Minuten Heaven bei 60°C (Lasse mal was laufen, der geht noch hoch) mehr wie 68°C habe ich allerdings da nicht mehr beobachtet seit der WaKü. (Glotze aber auch nicht ständig drauf!) Kaum die Zeile geschrieben, liegt der Hotspot wieder bei 48°C (Raum aktuell 21°C)
GPU-Z Sagt, dass Samsung Speicher drinne ist.. 

Nach 30 Minuten Heaven, ist selbiges allerdings gerade gecrasht. Vielleicht doch bisschen verbastelt mein UV-Versuch... beim Einstellen lief es 1-2 Stunden ohne Crash. Wattmann hat allerdings die Setting behalten! Sonst stellt der ja auf Default um!

Mal der erste Screen PC ca. 15 Minuten an:

10Minuten Heaven:


----------



## RX480 (7. Juni 2019)

Sieht net schlecht aus. Du hast sicher auch die CPU mit im Loop.

Wg. der Settings net wundern. Musste mit W10 1903 und 19.5.2 auch erstmal neu justieren.
(war vorher noch auf 1809+19.1.1)

Interssant wäre net so der GPU-Takt sondern eher der max. HBM-Takt.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (7. Juni 2019)

Ja, mit Gyros Next oder wie das Ding von Aquacomputer heist?! Ohne Tzaziki....


----------



## RX480 (7. Juni 2019)

Lässt Du beide Radis als IN laufen ?

Mit dem Riserkabel ist schon nice. Durch das Drehen der Graka net mehr so ein Wärmestau darunter.
Da braucht man aber immer nen guten Fullcover, damit die Backplate net zu warm wird.
Der Fullcover sollte die Spawas ordentlich mit kühlen.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (7. Juni 2019)

Ja, die drücken beide die Luft ins Gehäuse, der Hecklüfter saugt ab, ist aber ein Noctua 140mm mit 1500rpm max. Dazu hab ich alle Slotblenden hinten entfernt und das Lüftergitter hinten rausgedremelt...


----------



## RX480 (7. Juni 2019)

0ldN3rd - Spitzenideen seit 1975

1+


----------



## 0ldN3rd (7. Juni 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Mit dem Riserkabel ist schon nice. Durch das Drehen der Graka net mehr so ein Wärmestau darunter.



Ja, durch die Sounblaster entsteht quasi eine Art Airduct... Wenn die Temps problematisch wären(wusste bei der Planung ja nicht wo die landen) hätte ich noch nen 80mm Silent Wing PWM Lüfter unten auf die leeren Slots gebastelt zum rauspusten... sehe aber aktuell keinen Bedarf dazu...


----------



## RX480 (7. Juni 2019)

Wenn es Probs gäbe würde man Das zuerst bei den VRM-Temps sehen.

btw.
Du schielst wohl nach der Seven?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (7. Juni 2019)

Ja, die waren zu LuKü zeiten mit selber Hardware deutlich höher! 
Daher kann ich die Bedenken, wenn es um WaKü im Define R6 geht, wegen Airflow und so, nicht nachvollziehen...

Hab das im WaKü Bilderthread auch schon geschrieben, ist meine erste CustomLoop und ich bin von den Temps überrascht, die sind durch die Bank besser als ich erwartet hätte (VRM, Chipsatz, etc. sind ja nach wie vor auf den Airflow angewiesen). Auch der Geräuschpegel ist besser als erwartet! Gut Lautlos ist es nicht, aber im Desktop Idle nicht zu hören, da hier eh immer ein oller Radiowecker dudelt... Unter Last hörbar, klar! Aber deutlich leiser als zu LuKü-Zeiten.


----------



## RX480 (7. Juni 2019)

Ich meinte net nur die Spawas vom Mainboard. Aber gut das Du auch hier die ausreichende Lüftung bestätigst bei 2x IN.

Wie sind die VRM-Tmps der Graka ?
Im GPU-Z oben rechts kommt man ins Menü für die Sensoren.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (7. Juni 2019)

So, hab gerade mal GPU-Z auf die neueste Version geupdatet...
und Heaven gestartet. UV is raus, Karte läuft im Default Setting (Siehe Watt)

(AUX ist die Wassertemp am Pumpenausgang)

Screen2  läuft...Heaven.. ne Weile.. keine Ahnung wie lange....


----------



## EyRaptor (7. Juni 2019)

Welche Schäuche verwendest du eigentlich? 
Sieht gut aus


----------



## wuchzael (7. Juni 2019)

Moin!

Schönes System und tolle Temperaturen hast du da  Bei einem anderen User hat so eine Riser-Card mal für Probleme mit Vega gesorgt, aber wenn das bisher alles lief, tippe ich auch eher auf Treiber-/Windowsupdate, das verschiebt öfter mal die benötigten Spannungen. Wo ich deine Temperaturen gerade sehe, frage ich mich, warum die Nitro+ keine VRM-Temp-Sensoren bekommen hat .

Ich hab mir gestern Abend den Bykski Kühler und ne Tube Kryonaut bestellt (obwohl ich - falls mein Package nicht gemolded sein sollte - vielleicht doch lieber meine zähere alte Arctic Céramique 2 verwenden sollte?). Mal gucken, was damit so für Temperaturen drin sind. Der 240er Radiator sollte heute bereits kommen, dann kann ich mir schon mal Gedanken bzgl. der Verschlauchung machen. Brauch bestimmt auch noch den ein oder anderen Winkel/Verbinder, dass ich das alles sauber verbunden kriege. Sollte das dann am Ende alles ordentlich performen, werde ich die Vega wohl mindestens bis nächstes Jahr (Navi 20 bzw. 7nm GeForce Release) behalten... gibt ja aktuell eh keine wirklich aufregende Upgrade-Möglichkeit, die nicht direkt das Konto sprengen würde.

Wenn's interessiert, mach ich euch gern nen Bild vom Umbau und dem Ergebnis und poste meine Werte.


Edit: Wenn man vom Teufel spricht... Radi kam eben an. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe ihn gleich mal rein geworfen um die Verschlauchung genauer planen zu können.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Musste aber noch ein paar Fittinge etc. nachbestellen, damit ich dann nächste Woche alles für den Umbau da habe.


Grüße!


----------



## 0ldN3rd (7. Juni 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Welche Schäuche verwendest du eigentlich?
> Sieht gut aus



Das sind die Tygon 6xxx Norprene. Die Schrift ging mir auf den Zünder... Da hab ich mich im Schlauch sleeven versucht....

@wuchzael:

Hast du die neuste Version von GPU-Z?? Ich musste heute morgen auch erst updaten für den VRM Wert der GPU!


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (7. Juni 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Entsprechend des eff. GPU-Taktes kann man auch den HBM-Takt einsortieren.
> Erst >1600 ist 1110+ sinnvoll. HBM>1140 bringt kaum noch Was.
> Wg. Alterung braucht man sich keine Sorgen machen. Seit 2017 noch nix gehört.



Ist es normal, dass die HBM-Temperaturen der Nitro 64 bei eff. 1600 Mhz und 1100 Mhz HBM an der 80°-Grenze kratzen? (GPU 68° - 72° und HBM 76 - 79° und unter maximaler Last versteht sich.) Zudem hatte ich gestern in SWBF2 das Gefühl (bin nicht sicher, die Map war irgendwie verbuggt), dass "der HBM Bildfehler ausspuckte". FPS waren so bei 170 - 180 in 1920x1080. Habe die Bildfehler in anderen Szenarien – z. B. stundenlang Heaven Benchmark (dreistellige FPS), Resi2 und AC:Odyssey mit 200% Auflösungsskalierung (niedrige zweistellige FPS) – nicht nachstellen können. Frostbite-Problem?

Bin ich mit eff. 1500 Mhz und 1100/1050 Mhz grundsätzlich besser beraten? FPS seh ich ja selber, aber wie sieht das mit den Extra-Shadern aus? Und die Temps wirken sich ja auch wieder auf die Gesamtleistung aus.


----------



## wuchzael (7. Juni 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Hast du die neuste Version von GPU-Z?? Ich musste heute morgen auch erst updaten für den VRM Wert der GPU!


Jo, hab ich auch extra gezogen. Wundert mich, dass die Werte nicht angezeigt werden. Ich meine bevor ich die 56er Pulse in meinem System getestet hatte konnte ich die Daten auslesen... Prüfe das noch mal die Tage. 



Sesselsitzer-2 schrieb:


> Ist es normal, dass die HBM-Temperaturen der Nitro 64 bei eff. 1600 Mhz und 1100 Mhz HBM an der 80°-Grenze kratzen? (GPU 68° - 72° und HBM 76 - 79° und unter maximaler Last versteht sich.) Zudem hatte ich gestern in SWBF2 das Gefühl (bin nicht sicher, die Map war irgendwie verbuggt), dass "der HBM Bildfehler ausspuckte". FPS waren so bei 170 - 180 in 1920x1080. Habe die Bildfehler in anderen Szenarien – z. B. stundenlang Heaven Benchmark (dreistellige FPS), Resi2 und AC:Odyssey mit 200% Auflösungsskalierung (niedrige zweistellige FPS) – nicht nachstellen können. Frostbite-Problem?
> 
> Bin ich mit eff. 1500 Mhz und 1100/1050 Mhz grundsätzlich besser beraten? FPS seh ich ja selber, aber wie sieht das mit den Extra-Shadern aus? Und die Temps wirken sich ja auch wieder auf die Gesamtleistung aus.



Ich fahr auch am liebsten 1500/1045MHz effektiv, so sind Verbrauch und Temps top. 
Hatte diese eingebildeten Artefakte bei 1100MHz hbm auch neulich in Satisfactory... Aber auch bei knapp 70 Grad hbm Temperatur. Vermute da den Zusammenhang. 

Grüße!


----------



## SnaxeX (7. Juni 2019)

Bin seit vorgestern dabei meine WaKü zusammenzubauen - Radiator oben, vorne und unten sind mal verbaut, musste das immer verteilt machen da RL. Jetzt muss ich dann mal die Pumpe zusammenbauen und dann wird der ganze PC auch ins neue Gehäuse transferiert. Meine Frage zum ALC WaKü Block: In der Anleitung steht, dass der Chip mit WLP bedeckt sein soll und diese Schicht darf maximal 1mm hoch sein, da ansonsten umliegende Komponenten verdreckt werden könnten.

Meine Fragen:

1) Soll ich da jetzt ne durchgehende Schicht draufgeben? 
2) Darf vom Chip auch mal was "durchblitzen" oder soll da wirklich alles bedeckt sein?
3) Kann/Darf ich auch einfach "Kreuze" aus WLP geben und der Kühler verteilt den Rest? 
4)Säuberung eh Standard einfach Küchenrolle mit etwas Isopropanol benetzen und dann WLP weg wischen?


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (7. Juni 2019)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Ich fahr auch am liebsten 1500/1045MHz effektiv, so sind Verbrauch und Temps top.
> Hatte diese eingebildeten Artefakte bei 1100MHz hbm auch neulich in Satisfactory... Aber auch bei knapp 70 Grad hbm Temperatur. Vermute da den Zusammenhang.
> 
> Grüße!



70 Grad, nicht schlecht. Davon kann ich (zumindest unter 4K/200% Auflösung) nur träumen. Habe heute 81/82° (schwankend) in Resi 2 bei ner bestimmten Szene erreicht. Daraufhin ein wenig rumprobiert und es wurde auch mit eff. 1500 Mhz nur minimal besser: 79/80°.

Mal den Treiber zurückgesetzt und @Stock (eff. 1500 Mhz) liegt die Karte ebenfalls bei 81°. Zum Glück bin ich 1080p-Vsync-Wohnzimmer-Gamer 

Grüße zurück!


----------



## LDNV (7. Juni 2019)

Mein aktuelles Stromspar Setting mit meiner Urkomischen Karte beläuft sich auf effektiv ~1450-1470 MHz. 
Macht in Superposition maximal 200w. 
In fast allen Spielen, ohne FPS Limit, da 144hz, 160-170w 

Ausnahmen alla Pubg (190w) und Witcher 3 mal außen vor gelassen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr geht mit der Karte nicht bei der Voltage. 
Temps dabei, bei ~ 1000 RPM beim Ghetto Mod ~70-75 Grad. 

Wo es noch nicht so warm war bin ich folgendes Setting gefahren: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was dann schon auf max 230w rennt in Superposition.

Absolutes max wäre dann: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke man sieht anhand der Werte recht deutlich wie meine Karte skaliert.
Das sind auch so die Werte die wir hier ja zusammen herausgefunden und mit leichten zwangsläufigen Anpassungen erstellt haben.
Und jeweils mehrere Tage durch mehrere Spiele safe gelaufen sind.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (7. Juni 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Du schielst wohl nach der Seven?



Ich würde es eher schon Stielaugen nennen.....


----------



## RX480 (8. Juni 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Hast du die neuste Version von GPU-Z?? Ich musste heute morgen auch erst updaten für den VRM Wert der GPU!



Eigentlich sollte der Wert immer verfügbar sein, wenn man die Häkchen setzt. (siehe Post #11798)



Sesselsitzer-2 schrieb:


> Ist es normal, dass die HBM-Temperaturen der Nitro 64 bei eff. 1600 Mhz und 1100 Mhz HBM an der 80°-Grenze kratzen? (GPU 68° - 72° und HBM 76 - 79° und unter maximaler Last versteht sich.) Zudem hatte ich gestern in SWBF2 das Gefühl (bin nicht sicher, die Map war irgendwie verbuggt), dass "der HBM Bildfehler ausspuckte". FPS waren so bei 170 - 180 in 1920x1080. Habe die Bildfehler in anderen Szenarien – z. B. stundenlang Heaven Benchmark (dreistellige FPS), Resi2 und AC:Odyssey mit 200% Auflösungsskalierung (niedrige zweistellige FPS) – nicht nachstellen können. Frostbite-Problem?
> 
> Bin ich mit eff. 1500 Mhz und 1100/1050 Mhz grundsätzlich besser beraten? FPS seh ich ja selber, aber wie sieht das mit den Extra-Shadern aus? Und die Temps wirken sich ja auch wieder auf die Gesamtleistung aus.



Erstmal Glückwunsch zur neuen Graka!

80°C sind beim HBM noch net tödlich, aber auch net schön. Geh vorsichtshalber für 24/7 auf HBM-Takt 1060..1080, der reicht auch bei nem normalen GPU-Takt aus.
Und 24/7 braucht man ja net immer die max. Fps. Gehts net mit etwas weniger Fps-Limit?
HBM/Uncore=1050mV ist seeeeeeeeeeeeeehr ungünstig. Das treibt die Temps nur unnötig hoch.
ansonsten
Versuch erstmal ein normales Setting:
(Die grünen ca. Werte am Anfang nehmen und P7-Takt austesten.)


----------



## HAZEzz (8. Juni 2019)

heyho 

Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit nem Garantiefall nach dem ihr den Kühler gewechselt habt.

Hab ne Rx Vega 64 AirBoost von MSI die auf Wasser läuft und die spinnt wieder war schon vor dem Kühlerwechsel eine zeit lang so dann ging es wieder nun spinnt sie wieder rum hab nen 240 hz Monitor und es fühlt sich an wie 6hz der Mauszeiger Hängt nach wie bei nem 60hz Monitor und ja es sind 240hz eingestellt 

Wirklich stabil läuft es auch nur mit dem 1709 build und dem Readeon Treiber 18.9.3 bei jedem neueren bekomme ich starke Fps drops in Game und das Problem mit dem Mauszeiger besteht auch nach jedem Update ...schaffe den Pc die Woche weg da ich nicht mehr weiter weiß und einen Fachmann habe der den checkt und die Hardware durchtestet ...und das bekannte Blackscreen ...Monitor verliert Signal unter Freesync besteht mit den alten Treibern natürlich auch...Guck mir die ganze Sache jetzt knapp 7 Monate schon an habe alles mögliche an Builds ..Treibern...probiert nix hat geholfen was mich zu der Erkenntnis bringt das es nur was mit der Hardware zu tun haben kann...=(

Be quiet Straight Power Gold 650Watt Modular
Gigabyte Aorus Gaming 7 wifi X470 rev.1
Amd Ryzen2 2700x
32gb 4x8 Gb Gskill Ripjaws DDR 4 3200mhz 2x 16 gb Kits
MSI RX Vega 64 Air Boost OC@OKcool Vega AIO Kühlung mit 240mm Radiator 
CPU Kühler ist die Kraken x72
3 Corsair RGB Lüfter 120mm über Controller gesteuert
5 Thermaltake Ring RGB Lüfter 140mm
Samsuns EVO 860 SSD 500gb
Western Digital Blue 2TB
Monitor: Asus XG248Q 240hz Freesync
Windows 10 home 64 bit build 1709
Alles auf Stock habe noch nix am UV etc gemacht ...

LG TOM


----------



## RX480 (8. Juni 2019)

Für neuere Adrenalin-Treiber brauchst Du Build 1809.


----------



## drstoecker (8. Juni 2019)

@hazezz
haste mal ein anderes Netzteil probiert?
windows mal in der aktuellsten 1903 Version versucht? Neusten Treiber?
läuft die Karte Stock? Irgendwas übertaktet an deinem System?


----------



## HAZEzz (8. Juni 2019)

hab schon sämtliche Builds und treiber probiert 1803 1809 1903 mit den dazugehörigen treibern für chipsatz und graka bios ist aktuell min 6 mal cleaninstall gemacht ...ich weiß einfach nicht mehr weiter habe über 2000euro in das system gesteckt und kann nichtmal csgo ohne freesync spielen weil es sich anfühlt als ob nur 60 hz anliegen....hab leider kein anderes netzteil da bringe den wie gesagt die woche zum check da testen die ja auch das netzteil..Habe absolut keine Ahnung woran es liegt hatte auch schon Windows in Verdacht aber was soll nach einen cleaninstall schon falsch laufen es lief ja 2 wochen 1a dann habe ich den graka Treiber geupdatet da fing es an das mit shader details an meine Spiele ruckeln mit freesync an ist es halbwegs spielbar aber das ist nicht der Sinn der Sache ...Hat mich schon zuviel an Nerven gekostet hab leider niemanden im Bekanntenkreis der von so komplexen System ne Ahnung hat =(


Und ja läuft alles auf Stock ...nix übertaktet nur xmp profil für Ram den hatte ich aber auch schon auf Default mit den selben Ergebnissen ...


----------



## drstoecker (8. Juni 2019)

HAZEzz schrieb:


> hab schon sämtliche Builds und treiber probiert 1803 1809 1903 mit den dazugehörigen treibern für chipsatz und graka bios ist aktuell min 6 mal cleaninstall gemacht ...ich weiß einfach nicht mehr weiter habe über 2000euro in das system gesteckt und kann nichtmal csgo ohne freesync spielen weil es sich anfühlt als ob nur 60 hz anliegen....hab leider kein anderes netzteil da bringe den wie gesagt die woche zum check da testen die ja auch das netzteil..Habe absolut keine Ahnung woran es liegt hatte auch schon Windows in Verdacht aber was soll nach einen cleaninstall schon falsch laufen es lief ja 2 wochen 1a dann habe ich den graka Treiber geupdatet da fing es an das mit shader details an meine Spiele ruckeln mit freesync an ist es halbwegs spielbar aber das ist nicht der Sinn der Sache ...Hat mich schon zuviel an Nerven gekostet hab leider niemanden im Bekanntenkreis der von so komplexen System ne Ahnung hat =(
> 
> 
> Und ja läuft alles auf Stock ...nix übertaktet nur xmp profil für Ram den hatte ich aber auch schon auf Default mit den selben Ergebnissen ...




Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen


----------



## SnaxeX (8. Juni 2019)

ich bräuchte dringend Hilfe: Ich habe meinen PC in ein neues Gehäuse transferiert --> der PC speaker piepst 1x kurz und dann passiert nichts mehr. Lüfter von Grafikakrte/CPU etc. drehen sich alle, es kommt kein Bios. BIOS Reset über den umper mit Metallstück wurde auch schon gemacht.

Ich wollte wissen ob ich meine Vega richtig angesteckt habe: Ich nutze ein be Quiet! Straight Power E11 750 Watt, ich nutze einmal den Strang mit VGA 1 (wo 2 Stränge weggehen) und dann einmal den Strang wo VGA 2 draufsteht. Als Ausgang direkt am Netzteil werden der  PCIe 1 und 3 verwendet (Anleitung: Verwenden sie PCIe 1 und 3, wenn sie zwei PCIe Kabel verwenden. Verwenden sie PCIe 2 wenn sie nur ein PCIe Kabel verwenden). Habe ich da alles richtig gemacht soweit?

Für die CPU wird PCIe 3 verwendet undd das Kabel wurde verwendet, wo man CPU1/4 CPU2/4 draufstehen hat. Es hätte auch noch das P8 Kabel gegegeben.

Edit: Laut google bedeutet 1x kurzer Piepton entweder das alles passt oder RAM nicht richtig drinnen ist (hab den aber überprüft). Ich werd da mal 1 Riegel rausnehmen, obwohl beide schon mal funktioniert haben. Hat nicht funktioniert. Ich mach dazu nen eigenen Thread am besten.

Edit: Ich habe den Fehler verbunden, es leigt an meiner Vega 64. JJetzt ist die Frage was genau das Problem ist: Hab ich den Stecker von der Grafikkarte wo beleidigt? Ist es ein eingegangener DP Port? Habe ich die Vega auch richtig angsteckt - kann das jemand sgen?


----------



## HAZEzz (8. Juni 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen



Super danke dir 

weißt du wie es mit der Garantie bie Msi aussieht wenn man die Graka auf Wasser umbaut ?


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (8. Juni 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Erstmal Glückwunsch zur neuen Graka!



Danke, ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht zu vorher. Tolle Karte.



RX480 schrieb:


> Und 24/7 braucht man ja net immer die max. Fps. Gehts net mit etwas weniger Fps-Limit?



Das war nur um die Karte auszulasten. Spiele sonst mit 60 FPS. 

Bin jetzt mal auf 1080 Mhz runtergegangen. Während etwa anderthalb Stunden SWBF2 kein Absturz. Das werte ich als ersten Erfolg. Habe mich an deinem Vorschlag orientiert und mich dann etwas gesteigert. P4 habe ich aber nicht angerührt.

Das Ganze resultiert je nach Anwendung in 1520 - 1570 Mhz eff. und die HBM-Temperaturen liegen in SWBF2 jetzt um die 70°. Nur in Resi 2 / 200% Auflösungsskalierung pendelt der HBM zwischen 78/79° hin und her. 

Was sagst du zu meinem Setting? Verbesserungsvorschläge?



RX480 schrieb:


> HBM/Uncore=1050mV ist seeeeeeeeeeeeeehr ungünstig.



Missverständnis, ich meinte 1100 Mhz oder 1050 Mhz, nicht 1050 mV.


----------



## RX480 (8. Juni 2019)

Sesselsitzer-2 schrieb:


> Danke, ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht zu vorher. Tolle Karte.



Freut mich, da hat sich der Gedankenaustausch hier im Thread ja gelohnt und Dein Storno.

zum Setting: Du hast guten HBM, wenn bereits Uncore 956mV reichen.
(nur ein Wert ist evtl. too much, P3=P4 besser 1mV runter  )


----------



## 0ldN3rd (8. Juni 2019)

Ahoi....

im Mindstar: Vega56 AsRock Phantom 219,-€


----------



## RX480 (8. Juni 2019)

Jo,
Das ist optimal für ein LC-Bios und Fullcover: (falls Samsung-HBM)
A-VEGA-FE-X

Raptor hatte auch ne einfache 56 richtig aufgebrezelt.(mit Heatkiller IV)
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/485138-amd-rx-vega-laberthread-960.html#post9682604
Watercool HEATKILLER(R) IV for RX Vega 56 and 64 - ACRYL Ni-Bl | Komplettkuehler | GPU - Komplettkuehler | GPU - Kuehler | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## drstoecker (8. Juni 2019)

HAZEzz schrieb:


> Super danke dir
> 
> weißt du wie es mit der Garantie bie Msi aussieht wenn man die Graka auf Wasser umbaut ?


Schreib mal den Support von Msi an.


----------



## HAZEzz (8. Juni 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Schreib mal den Support von Msi an.



hab ich vorhin gemacht dürfte kein Problem sein man sollte nur den Originalkühler zurückbauen habe die Antowrt hier im MSI Forum gefunden ;D


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (10. Juni 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Freut mich, da hat sich der Gedankenaustausch hier im Thread ja gelohnt und Dein Storno.
> 
> zum Setting: Du hast guten HBM, wenn bereits Uncore 956mV reichen.
> (nur ein Wert ist evtl. too much, P3=P4 besser 1mV runter  )




Der Gedankenaustausch auf jeden Fall. Aber nen Storno gibt das nicht. Verkauft wirdse halt, die Karte. Wenn du P3 bemängelst, müsstest du doch eigentlich auch P6 bemänngeln  Meinste, dass das "den" Unterschied macht?

Wie auch immer, die Karte haut richtig rein. Bei P7 nun 969 zu 1702. Und das läuft wie verrückt. Klasse Gerät.


----------



## wuchzael (10. Juni 2019)

Moin!

Kurze Frage, zu der ich irgendwie nichts konkretes finde. GPU-Z und HWinfo (jeweils aktuellste Version) lesen bei der VRM Temperatur keine Werte mehr an (0.0°C). Ich hab lange die (GPU und HBM) Temps nur per Afterburner OSD kontrolliert, wollte mir das aber jetzt vor dem nahenden Wakü-Umbau noch mal aufschreiben, um nen gescheiten Vergleich Luft/Wakü machen zu können. Bin mir sicher, dass ich die Werte damals auslesen konnte! Jemand ne Idee wo das Problem liegen könnte?

Grüße!


----------



## Gurdi (10. Juni 2019)

Könnte ich am we mal checken.


----------



## RX480 (11. Juni 2019)

At First, (gerade Navi@E3 geschaut)
die kleine RX5700 wird net schneller sein als die Nitro. Insofern weiterhin ein guter Kauf!
Darunter bleibt die Pulse auch empfehlenswert.
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/AMD-...chmarks-Nvidia-Geforce-RTX-2070-2060-1283978/
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...nvidias-geforce-rtx-2070-a-2.html#post9889377
Radeon RX 5700: Spielegrafikkarten mit Navi-Architektur, 7nm und PCI Express 4.0 | heise online



Sesselsitzer-2 schrieb:


> Wenn du P3 bemängelst, müsstest du doch eigentlich auch P6 bemänngeln ...



NO,
P6 963= eff.968 (Es geht net runter auf 962,50mV)
P7 969= eff.975 (Es geht net runter auf 968,75mV)

Die Spawas runden immer auf!


----------



## wuchzael (11. Juni 2019)

Aktuell die 56er ASRock für 219€ im Mindstar, das ist echt geklaut!! Da noch nen Wasserblock drauf, dann haste ne lautlose, schnelle Grafikkarte auf Niveau einer 1070ti, für weniger als eine 1070ti aktuell gebraucht kostet!

Navi wird sicher etwas schneller und effizienter als meine Vega 64 sein, aber auf keinen Fall ist sie ein Upgrade wert - besonders bei dem Preis. Setze die Vega wie geplant unter Wasser und nutze sie noch mindestens bis zur nächsten E3 .

Bei der Plattform bin ich noch unentschlossen. Den 3950X brauch ich nicht, den 3900X eigentlich (  ) auch nicht... mal gucken, wie sich 3700X und 3800X im Review dann schlagen werden und ob da OC-mäßig bisschen was geht. Am Ende des Tages hatte ich auch seit Conroe kein Intel System mehr und entgegen aller Fanboy-Vorwürfe kauf ich mir das, was mir preisleistungsmäßig am besten in den Kram passt.


Grüße!


----------



## RX480 (11. Juni 2019)

Wer net gleichzeitig spielt+streamed kommt sicher mit dem 6c/12t aus, auch weil Intel viel 6c im Angebot hat.
Der sollte sich auch ordentlich OCen lassen.


----------



## wuchzael (11. Juni 2019)

Garantiert, aber da ich jetzt schon einmal 16 Threads im Taskmanager stehen hatte, möchte ich ungern meine Multicore-Leistung downgraden 

Grüße!


----------



## SaPass (11. Juni 2019)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Navi wird sicher etwas schneller und effizienter als meine Vega 64 sein, aber auf keinen Fall ist sie ein Upgrade wert - besonders bei dem Preis. Setze die Vega wie geplant unter Wasser und nutze sie noch mindestens bis zur nächsten E3 .



Genau so sehe ich das auch. Man bekommt die Leistung einer RTX 2070 zum Preis einer RTX 2070, muss dabei auf Raytracing verzichten und gleichzeitig liegt der Stromverbrauch höher. Auf den ersten Blick ist Navi kein guter Deal. Vor allem im Vergleich zu dem, was man aktuell für eine Vega 56 bezahlt. Wenn sich die Navi-Generation ähnlich wie die Vega-Grafikkarten übertakten und undervolten lässt, dann sehe ich noch Hoffnung für diese Grafikkarten.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (11. Juni 2019)

Den Stromverbrauch von Navi hat noch niemand gemessen, den der 2070 schon.. und der liegt teilweise über den spezifizierten  Werten und im Bereich der 5700XT! Also warten wir mal ab, wo messwerte landen und spekulieren nicht über Papierangaben, bei denen bei der 2070 schon mal 40W mehr gemessen wurden wie angegeben.

Raytracing? Ohje... ist dass das Raytracing, was selbst eine 2080Ti in die Knie drückt? (je nach Titel) Ist es das Raytracing, was zu unschärferern Bildern führt? Aktuell steckt RT in den Kinderschuhen! Ob sich RT durchsetzen wird bleibt abzuwarten! Aktuell ist es wohl eher ein Thema für Oberklasse bzw. High-End Karten. Da wäre Navi20 wohl angekündigt.... warten wir es ab.

AMD wollte auf der E3 über RT sprechen, ok warten wir es ab, die hat ja gerade erst gestartet und in einer Keynote hätte ich das Thema ohnehin nicht erwartet, ebenso wenig wie das angekündigte OC Event für Zen2....  Einfach mal Bälle flach halten und abwarten, wenn die Dinge am 7.7. nicht performen, kann man immer noch bashen....

Da wir aktuell keinen Mining Boom haben, bin ich auf Preise und Verfügbarkeit zu Release gespannt...


----------



## wuchzael (11. Juni 2019)

Ich bin einfach skeptisch. Navi 10 ist 251mm² groß und verwendet GDDR6 statt HBM2. 7nm ist zwar mit Sicherheit aktuell noch deutlich kostenintensiver in der Produktion als 16/14(++)/12nm (was auch immer), aber ein so kleiner - als Mainstream gedachter - Chip mit "regulärem" Speicher sollte einfach keine 449$ kosten. Zwar ist man damit immerhin noch "günstiger" als das maßlos überteuerte Konkurrenzprodukt (und wie bei Vega etc. werden die Custom Modelle mit besserer Kühlung wahrscheinlich wieder im zweistelligen Prozentbereich über den Referenzkarten agieren), aber zu dem Kurs hat man IMHO komplett das Mainstream-Ziel verpasst. Ich find's schade, aber ich kann es auch verstehen... hätte man die Karten zum Dumpingpreis raus gehauen, hätte man eine kleine Marge und Nvidia hätte als Reaktion einfach ihre Karten um 50$ im Preis gesenkt, was AMD wiederum zu weiteren Kostensenkungen treiben würde, sodass man am Ende dann kaum noch Marge übrig hat. Letzten Endes gilt wie bei jedem anderen Unternehmen auch: Es muss Gewinn eingefahren werden und AMD ist (obwohl man in der Regel die "Budget-Alternative" ist) halt auch nicht die Wohlfahrt.


Grüße!


----------



## SaPass (11. Juni 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Den Stromverbrauch von Navi hat noch niemand gemessen, den der 2070 schon.. und der liegt teilweise über den spezifizierten  Werten und im Bereich der 5700XT! Also warten wir mal ab, wo messwerte landen und spekulieren nicht über Papierangaben, bei denen bei der 2070 schon mal 40W mehr gemessen wurden wie angegeben.


Stimme zu. Einfach mal abwarten.



0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Raytracing? Ohje... ist dass das Raytracing, was selbst eine 2080Ti in die Knie drückt? (je nach Titel) Ist es das Raytracing, was zu unschärferern Bildern führt? Aktuell steckt RT in den Kinderschuhen! Ob sich RT durchsetzen wird bleibt abzuwarten! Aktuell ist es wohl eher ein Thema für Oberklasse bzw. High-End Karten. Da wäre Navi20 wohl angekündigt.... warten wir es ab.


Ja, genau das. Mir ist das persönlich total egal. Aber trotzdem ist das für den einen oder anderen ein Kaufargument. Die Nvidia-Grafikkarten haben Feature, dass die neuen AMD-Karten nicht haben. Auch wenn das Feature in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe schwachsinnig ist. In Zukunft wird es aber auch bei AMD raytracing geben. Wenn ich mich recht an die Microsoft PK erinnere, dann wird die XBox Scarlett hardwarebeschleunigtes Raytracing unterstützen - mit AMD-Chips.


----------



## Downsampler (11. Juni 2019)

Für Vega Besitzer ist Navi uninteressant.

Bin auf jedenfall mit Vega zufrieden und glücklich. Mal schauen ob ich die auch wieder 8 Jahre im Gebrauch habe, wie zuvor die HD 5870. 

Ob der Navi 20 dann 5120 SP hat?


----------



## RX480 (11. Juni 2019)

SaPass schrieb:


> Genau so sehe ich das auch. Man bekommt die Leistung einer RTX 2070 zum Preis einer RTX 2070, muss dabei auf Raytracing verzichten und gleichzeitig liegt der Stromverbrauch höher. Auf den ersten Blick ist Navi kein guter Deal. Vor allem im Vergleich zu dem, was man aktuell für eine Vega 56 bezahlt. Wenn sich die Navi-Generation ähnlich wie die Vega-Grafikkarten übertakten und undervolten lässt, dann sehe ich noch Hoffnung für diese Grafikkarten.



Auf den 2. Blick wird sich mit den Customs im August RX5700 vs. 64 lohnen. +Ref als Blower für Gehäuse mit badAirflow.
Fidelity + RAL+ VRS  sind schon net zu verachten. (Fidelity = schärferes Bild, net so matschig wie TAA)

edit: AntiLag wird auch für GCN kommen:
[Official] AMD Radeon VII Owner's Club - Page 140 - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community

Etwas mehr Strom durch GDDR6 ist normal, dafür regelt Navi die Stromversorgung wesentlich schneller und in kleinerern Stufen als Vega.
Radeon RX 5700XT und RX 5700 vorgestellt – Navi materialisiert sich – Tom's Hardware Deutschland
Das RT keinen Sinn macht war klar. HDR ist wichtiger. (kann NV am 4k-TV nur mit YUF 4:4:2 und teilw. Colorbanding)

Video zu AntiLag+Fidelity/Sharpening:
YouTube


----------



## HAZEzz (11. Juni 2019)

schon jemand den neuen treiber drauf und kann berichten ?


----------



## Lowry (11. Juni 2019)

Wer mal ein richtig fieses CPU-Limit mit einer AMD-Karte sehen will: Crysis 3: Welcome to the Jungle: Szene am Turm:
Ich habe die Szene sowohl mit dem Ryzen als auch mit dem Haswell-E mit einer NVidia Karte gegen gebencht: 
20 Sekunden von Savestartpunkt aus nach vorne gehen: 720p, kein AA, Rest max:
Vega 64 + Ryzen 1600 @ 3,85 GHz: 36/40,9 fps
2080 Ti + Ryzen 1600 @ 3,85 GHz: 77/99,6 fps
Vega 64 + i7-5820k @ 4GHz: 46/50,7 fps
2080 Ti + i7-5820k @ 4GHz: 86/108,3 fps




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (11. Juni 2019)

Für Ryzen würde ich per Update-Assistant auf W10 1903 upgraden.
Windows 10's May 2019 Update includes AMD Zen Optumisations | OC3D News

Die Fps sind alle noch im Freesync-Bereich. (würde mich net weiter stören)


----------



## sunyego (11. Juni 2019)

Lowry schrieb:


> Wer mal ein richtig fieses CPU-Limit mit einer AMD-Karte sehen will: Crysis 3: Welcome to the Jungle: Szene am Turm:
> Ich habe die Szene sowohl mit dem Ryzen als auch mit dem Haswell-E mit einer NVidia Karte gegen gebencht:
> 20 Sekunden von Savestartpunkt aus nach vorne gehen: 720p, kein AA, Rest max:
> Vega 64 + Ryzen 1600 @ 3,85 GHz: 36/40,9 fps
> ...



Ja, stimmt ! Der Overhead macht sich in der Szene extrem stark bemerkbar (Bild 2)
Es ist aber noch kein Worst-Case!

Schau dir mal "THE ROOT OF ALL EVIL" an (Bild1)
Indiskutabel ! 

Ich hoffe das Navi mit der neuen Architektur deutlich bessere Ergebnisse liefert als VI/VII !
Es kann eigentlich nur besser werden !

Das problem ist einfach so immens, sollte höchste Priorität haben bei AMD !
Die gravierenden probleme sind AMD schon lange bekannt, trotzdem hat sich in den letzten jahren diesbezüglich nichts getan. 

Ich wünsche AMD jedenfalls nur das beste für NAVI und hoffe das der Overhead endlich geschichte ist. 

Edit :  Alle die sich über das Thema informieren möchten, empfehle ich die folgenden zwei Links :

AMD und die bescheidene Performance im DX11 CPU Limit
High DX11 CPU overhead, very low performance. | guru3D Forums

LG


----------



## wuchzael (12. Juni 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Für Ryzen würde ich per Update-Assistant auf W10 1903 upgraden.
> Windows 10's May 2019 Update includes AMD Zen Optumisations | OC3D News
> 
> Die Fps sind alle noch im Freesync-Bereich. (würde mich net weiter stören)



Ich opfere mich dann mal auf und teste ... 

Grüße!


----------



## RX480 (12. Juni 2019)

Bzgl. Crysis 3:

Die ewig alte Schallplatte von Sunniboy passt net wirklich zu dem Problem.
Wg. des Bugs vom Game, sprich das die GPU+HBM net normal takten gibt es einen Roundup (von Kirby auf YT gefunden):
YouTube

Im Zweifelsfall halt noch mal Kirby hier im Laberthread fragen.
zusätzlich
Prinzipiell Auslagerungsdatei auf 16Gb und den ISCL nutzen:
Intelligent Standby List Cleaner (ISLC) - Download - CHIP
(nur aktivieren, nix verstellen)
Bei einigen Games ist auch Rein/RausTabben keine gute Idee! Das hatte Rumpelson z.Bsp. bei Superposition festgestellt.
Raustabben aus dem Startbildschirm führt zu niedrigerer /ungleichmäßiger GPU-Auslastung, als ob W10 bei den Prioritäten
irgendwas vermasselt.

btw.
Bei Cf war merkwürdigerweise auch ReLive/Overlay hinderlich beim Hochtakten.(seit Treiber XYZ)
Beides Off und es läuft normal mit Cf.

edit:
Die 64nitro für 349 im MS:


----------



## Downsampler (12. Juni 2019)

Das liegt nicht an Windows 10. Bei Windows 7 ist das auch so. Manche Spiele mögen Alt+Tab überhaupt nicht.

Entweder sind die Treiber verbastelt seitens AMD oder die Spiele seitens der Hersteller. Ich tippe auf beides. 

Bisher auffällig bei mir waren alle Bethesda Titel und Titel mit der Unity Engine.


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (12. Juni 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> At First, (gerade Navi@E3 geschaut)



Und ich eben gerade. Musste deshalb aus Spoilergründen dem Internet bis jetzt ein wenig fern bleiben. 

Hachja, da hatse Grün+Blau ordentlich weggef***t, die Dr. Su  Allein die 5700er sind ja schon saugeil. Bin sehr gespannt auf die ersten unanbhängigen Reviews von Leuten die über Stock hinausgehen.

Finde es interessant, wie der 3700x einfach mal im Detail als einzige CPU ausgelassen wurde. Könnte genau meine CPU sein. Da ich ja nun in letzter Zeit so viel Geld mit Radeon-Karten einsparen konnte und nun keinen Zugzwang bei Navi habe, könnte ich mir eigentlich nen neuen Prozessor zulegen. (Ehrlich gesagt steht es schon fest.)



RX480 schrieb:


> die kleine RX5700 wird net schneller sein als die Nitro. Insofern weiterhin ein guter Kauf!



Jup. Ich für meinen Teil hatte auch gar keine anderen Wahl (  ) Alternative wäre gewesen, mit meiner Top Blower Vega 56, die dank des 19.5.2-Treibers nicht mehr silent läuft, auszuharren, bis ich irgendwo das Spar-Angebot von ner Vega-Custom finde, dem ich nicht mehr widerstehen kann.

Bin sehr gespannt auf die Custom-Designs, könnte mir tatsächlich vorstellen, zum Jahresende im Rahmen eines "Sparangebots" (Hach, ich liebe Sparen^^) ne Navi zu erstehen. Entweder die oder meine Nitro kommt dann in den Zweit-PC. Der alte pfeift nämlich aus allen Löchern.



RX480 schrieb:


> Darunter bleibt die Pulse auch empfehlenswert.



Joa, kostet knapp die Hälfte vom Referenz-Navi-Top-Modell. Wenn dann  die Sapphire-Modelle der Navi 500/600 Euro kosten, sehe ich die Pulse bei so ziemlich allen (!) erhätlichen Grafikkarten als Preis-Leistungs-Sieger, (Man bedenke: bei ein wenig UV/OC 1080/2070-Leistung.)

Fraglich, wie lange die noch erhätlich ist.



RX480 schrieb:


> NO,
> P6 963= eff.968 (Es geht net runter auf 962,50mV)
> P7 969= eff.975 (Es geht net runter auf 968,75mV)



Muss ich mir morgen nochmal angucken, danke soweit.


----------



## Lowry (12. Juni 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Für Ryzen würde ich per Update-Assistant auf W10 1903 upgraden.
> Windows 10's May 2019 Update includes AMD Zen Optumisations | OC3D News
> 
> Die Fps sind alle noch im Freesync-Bereich. (würde mich net weiter stören)



Ich nutze die 1903 schon seit es sie als Iso bei deskmodder gab (Mitte April).
Die Werte stammen von dieser Version.
Neben Crysis 3 gibt es einen Fall, bei dem es noch schlechter aussieht: Watch Dogs 2 mit 100% Zusatzdetails.
Ansonsten bewegt es sich bei DX11 im akzeptablen Bereich und bei DX12 liegt die Vega im CPU Limit sogar leicht vorne (Rise und Shadow of the Tomb Raider z.b.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vega 64 + Ryzen 1600 @ 3,85 GHz: 27/34,7 fps
2080 Ti + Ryzen 1600 @ 3,85 GHz: 41/50.6 fps
Vega 64 + i7-5820k @ 4GHz: 32/42,4 fps
2080 Ti + i7-5820k @ 4GHz: 45/63,2 fps

Die Threadauslastung könnte viel höher sein, dann wären auch die Frameraten besser. Ich hoffe da auf Verbesserungen mit Navi.


----------



## sunyego (13. Juni 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Die 64nitro für 349 im MS:



Viel zu teuer, lohnt kein bisschen !

Die RTX2060 Super bekommt 8GB spendiert und ist so schnell wie die RTX2070 (Referenz) 
Preis : VANILLA RTX2060. Das bedeutet ca. 320-350.-
RTX2070 ist bekanntlich in allen disziplinen überlegen und zersägt die rx64 in praktisch allen Games !

Schaut euch den link einfach am besten selbst mal an :
EXCLUSIVE: NVIDIA's SUPER GPUs, Unleashing Monsters [Updated]

Die normale RTX2070 soll auch deutlich im Preis fallen, ca. 100$
Schaltet alle in den Wartemodus !

Edit : UPDATE


----------



## Cleriker (13. Juni 2019)

Du weißt schon dass man Hardware kauft wenn man sie braucht? Warten lohnt sich selten.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kirby01978 (13. Juni 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> RTX2070 ist bekanntlich in allen disziplinen überlegen und zersägt die rx64 in praktisch allen Games !



Wo hast Du das denn gelesen ? 
Wahrscheinlich wieder mal Tests ohne UV/OC

Aber nun mal Spaß beiseite .. man findet ja genügend Tests im Netz wo diese Beiden verglichen werden und von "zersägen" kann man
da nun wirklich nicht reden. Hängt vom Spiel ab.


----------



## RX480 (13. Juni 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> RTX2070 ist bekanntlich in allen disziplinen überlegen ...



vor allem in den kleinen (d)isziplinen
und
ausser z.Bsp. beim Inputlag (und modernen Engines - Rebellion etc.)
(Die Engines von NV-Freunden würde ich net auf die Goldwaage legen; WD2 von 2016 im DrawCallLimit besagt nur das die Engine mal nen neuen Anstrich braucht)
Im Drawcalllimit kann man nur das Gesichtsfeld und die Objekte ne Stufe runterstellen. Falls man die Fps braucht.
Solange man mit Freesync noch ohne Ruckler spielen kann muss man net unbedingt die hohen Fps haben.
(Schatten sind auch CPU-lastig)
In den aktuellen neutralen Games sehe ich wenig Probleme mit Vega. (CB testet mit niedrigem eff. Takt; hier im Thread sind die Meisten mit Ihrem 24/7 deutlich höher beim eff.GPU+HBM-Takt+Tweaker-Timings)
Übrigens beschönigt CB die RTX-Ergebnisse gaaaaanz schön. 99,8-lows statt 99,9-lows!
(siehe D2)

ansonsten:
Bitte hör auf Hier alten Content aufzuwärmen. Wir fragen ja auch net im Turing-Thread wieso bei Dirt Rally 2.0  die RTX schwächelt.
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Radeon VII: 699$ ab 7. Februar 2019 mit 16GB HBM2


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (13. Juni 2019)

Kirby01978 schrieb:


> Wo hast Du das denn gelesen ?
> Wahrscheinlich wieder mal Tests ohne UV/OC
> 
> Aber nun mal Spaß beiseite .. man findet ja genügend Tests im Netz wo diese Beiden verglichen werden



Er hat sich bestimmt nur verschrieben. Ein klassischer Kartendreher sozusagen. Hier auch mal so ein bestimmt unabhängiger und bestimmt unter Laborbedingungen angefertigter Test "aus dem Internet": 

YouTube

Und um fair zu bleiben, wollen wir auch nochmal kurz über den Preis reden. Die Nitro 64 ist definitiv eines der 64er-Top-Modelle. Eines der Topmodelle der 2070 ist die EVGA GeForce RTX 2070 FTW3 ULTRA GAMING für 620 Tacken. 

Für die Preisdifferenz hol ich mir dann mal lieber meinen neuen 3700x (im Angebot )

btw meine Meinung nochmal: Wer warten kann, sollte warten, wer nicht warten möchte, braucht es nicht. Ob ich Ende 2019 Resident Evil 2 auf einer 64 Nitro mit 170 FPS oder auf einer 5700XT Nitro mit 180 FPS zocke, ist doch wayne.


----------



## RX480 (13. Juni 2019)

Oder/und man kauft sich nen guten FS2-HDR600-Moni mit noch weniger Inputlag.
(Bei NV kann Gsync immer noch net HDR und Ultimate ist zu teuer)[x]
27" ab 460,- und 32" ab 470,-€.
Samsung C27HG70, 27" (LC27HG70QQUXEN) ab €'*'460,11 (2019) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland
Samsung C32HG70, 32" (LC32HG70QQUXEN) ab €'*'470,14 (2019) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland

Bei kleinen Arbeitsplätzen als Wandmontage zu empfehlen.
Als Special kann der Moni auch 4kHDR-Videos wiedergeben.(ohne VSR)

btw.
[x] Das sich NV neuerdings mit "kompatibel" ranhängen will, zeigt nur das Jensen NIX auf der Mappe hat.
Mit HDMi kann NV kein AdvancedSync bei modernen TV´s(Samsung). Bei 4kHDR auch nur YUF 4:4:2.(mit Nachteilen)
Chroma Subsampling: 4:4:4 vs 4:2:2 vs 4:2:0 - RTINGS.com
FS2 benötigt kein zusätzliches Tonmapping im Moni=schneller. Great!
Using AMD Freesync 2 HDR: Tone Mapping - GPUOpen


----------



## LDNV (13. Juni 2019)

Da kommt es wieder auf den Anspruch an ... 
Ich bin immer noch sehr skeptisch was Flicker Free ohne Flicker Free zu sein angeht. 
Die Subpixel Struktur die VA bei gleiche PPI unschärfer wirken lässt als TN/IPS´ler mit selber PPI, gefallen auch nicht jedem. 
Um nur mal zwei Punkte zu nennen  
Dazu das Samsung Modell nicht immer voll GSync Compatibel wie unsere eigene PCGH liste zeigt. Wenn man wert drauf legt Hersteller unabhängig zu sein ist auch das ein Argument. 

Das ist nun mal so und rein subjektiv wie schwerwiegend das für ein ins Gewicht fällt oder auch nicht weil es einen nicht stört  

Aber ja im großen und ganzen bin ich mit meinem 32er VA auch recht zufrieden, mit Einschränkungen (wie du ja weißt). 

Aber lassen wir das, der völlig kaputte Monitor Markt hat mich die letzten 2 Monate genug genervt und beschäftigt.
Gerade und insbesondere der Bereich um 1440p / 144hz / min 27-32 Zoll / IPS oder VA. bis ~ 500€



LDNV schrieb:


> ....
> Danke für die Blumen :wink:
> Ich beanspruche aber nicht mal ein Monitor Guru zu sein.
> Das bin ich gewiss nicht. Ich glaube sogar das asus wirklich mehr Ahnung hat, nur diese Art und weise und extreme ...
> ...



[Kaufberatung] 32" Monitor - Seite 2


----------



## RX480 (13. Juni 2019)

Jo,
die Wahrnehmung ist sicher bei Jedem unterschiedlich.(zum Glück bin ich etwas älter und sehe keinen entscheidenden Unterschied)
Bei VA kommts auf die Beschichtung an. Das macht den Unterschied zw. HDR400 und HDR600.

btw.
Schau mal in den UV-Thread. Dort hat Hyatuke#5191 sein Bios hochgeladen.
AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 und RX Vega 56 Overclocking/Undervolting-Thread
Evtl. gibt es einen Unterschied zu Deinem.


----------



## sunyego (13. Juni 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> lalala



Du hast dir wieder extra alle AMD evolved rausgepickt und postest  den Screenshot zum 2000x mal. Jetzt mal ernsthaft, dass ist doch lächerlich, oder ? 
Das geht bei NV sogar besser ! Ich habe viel mehr Spiele ausgewählt (Bild 1)

------------------------------

https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Graf...Rangliste-GPU-Grafikchip-Benchmark-1174201/2/

GTX2070 - 100%
Vega 64     - 83%

Schaut euch die Minimum-Frames an bei PCGH, nicht den hauch einer chance.
RX64 wird in allen Spielen richtig vorgeführt und RTX2070 ist nur 5% hinter einer VII.

----------------------
Test 2 (30 Games !!!!)
Die uralte GTX1080 ist in fast allen Titeln sogar deutlich flotter unterwegs und hier kommen übertaktete Customs zum einsatz. Auf beiden Seiten ! (Bild 2)

...................................
Navi ist eine neue Architektur und die chance das solche immensen  Probleme  in neuesten Games ala Draugen behoben werden,  sind recht groß (Bild 4)

Der verbrauch ist zudem doppelt so hoch (Bild 3), sollte man auch nicht vergessen.
Es spricht nichts  für die veralteten Vegas

Wer jetzt nicht auf Navi und die SUPER karten wartet der wird es bereuen, bald sind die neuen da !
Die karten sind schneller, verbrauchen viel weniger und werden deutlich günstiger.

Edit : Vielleicht werden sogar die extrem schlechten Frametimes in den mit abstand beliebtesten Spielen wie zb. Witcher 3 oder GTA5 verbessert ?  (Bild 5-7)

Ich bin jedenfalls sehr gespannt auf Navi und wünsche AMD nur dass beste für die neuen GPU´s


----------



## Eyren (13. Juni 2019)

Leute versteht es doch endlich. Sunyego hat recht nicht umsonst würde er wie ein schlechter Bot sofort die immer gleichen Screenshots posten sobald die Buchstabenkombination A M D auftauchen.

Vega ist langsam, laut und hat einen zu hohen Verbrauch.  Dabei ist es egal ob 56, 64 oder VII.

Und wehe wenn Navi in auch nur in einem Spiel langsamer ist als eine 1080TI..... dann gibt es wieder Screenshots das die Bude wackelt.

So ich geh jetzt trotzdem mit meinen 300€ die ich gegenüber NVIDIA Produkten spare Eis essen. Sogar mit Sahne und einer gepickten Kirsche.


----------



## DaHell63 (13. Juni 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Und wehe wenn Navi in auch nur in einem Spiel langsamer ist als eine 1080TI..... dann gibt es wieder Screenshots das die Bude wackelt.



Du gehst davon aus, daß Navi schneller als eine GTX 1080Ti ist?


----------



## hks1981 (13. Juni 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Du gehst davon aus, daß Navi schneller als eine GTX 1080Ti ist?



Nein geht er bestimmt nicht!  Das war auf Sarkasmus pur getrimmt und hab mich köstlich über diesen Post unterhalten! Navi ist ein Produkt was mal vor und was mal hinter der 2070 sein wird, aber leider zu teuer wenn die Preise wirklich stimmen sollten!


----------



## DaHell63 (13. Juni 2019)

Da ist dann wohl mein Sarkasmus Detektor kaputt .


----------



## LDNV (13. Juni 2019)

Oh mal wieder so ein Kasper ausgebrochen der zufriedene Kunden bekehren will weil es neben seiner einzig wahren Meinung keine andere gibt? 
Wurd auch mal wieder Zeit, war viel zu ruhig hier 

@RX, okay, ich schau mir das Bios an sobald ich am eigenen PC sitze 



hks1981 schrieb:


> was mal vor und was mal hinter der 2070 sein wird



Hab den Post auch sehr gefeiert und den Sarkasmus direkt raus gelesen. 
Aber ja, darum ist Navi auch für uns relativ uninteressant, außer aus interessens sicht und Bastler Wut. Aber nicht aus Performance Sicht 

Wobei wait.... eine 2070 ZERSÄÄÄÄGT ja eine Vega 64 ... sollten wir uns also vll doch noch mal überlegen  

Mal im ernst... 
eher traurig das die 2070 nicht unangefochten vor der 64er ist für das was sie mehr kostet...


----------



## Eyren (13. Juni 2019)

Also ja so ganz ernst gemeint war der Beitrag nicht. Hatte glatt gehofft das ein jeder es dank der "gepickten Kirsche" erkennen mag, da uns AMD Nutzern, sollten wir einen Benchmark posten in der eine Karte vor der GTX1030 agiert direkt "cherry picking" vor geworfen wird.

Wobei ich es auch so sehe das Navi egal in welcher Form erst interessant wird wenn ein Abverkauf der Vega stattfindet.  P/L ist Vega halt doch noch deutlich vorne.


----------



## hks1981 (13. Juni 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Also ja so ganz ernst gemeint war der Beitrag nicht. Hatte glatt gehofft das ein jeder es dank der "gepickten Kirsche" erkennen mag, da uns AMD Nutzern, sollten wir einen Benchmark posten in der eine Karte vor der GTX1030 agiert direkt "cherry picking" vor geworfen wird.
> 
> Wobei ich es auch so sehe das Navi egal in welcher Form erst interessant wird wenn ein Abverkauf der Vega stattfindet.  P/L ist Vega halt doch noch deutlich vorne.



Auch das mit der Kirsche habe ich verstanden! Meine Lebensgefährtin hat sicher geglaubt ich bin irre wie ich angefangen habe laut zu lachen deswegen  

Zu @DaHell weil ich glaube LDNV hast du einen falschen Eindruck erhalten! Er ist wirklich ein sehr angenehmer User der wirklich sachlich bleibt und ist! Da war auch von ihm nur als Frage ob er denkt das die Karte schneller ist, mehr nicht! DaHell hätte dann ganz sachlich auch diskutiert warum er das glaubt usw.Da gibt es ja ganz andere Kandidaten die dir zeigen anhand von Balken, dass selbst die NV Karte der Switch die Seven abhängt


----------



## LDNV (13. Juni 2019)




----------



## hks1981 (13. Juni 2019)

Sorry ich muss noch immer lachen wegen dem Post von Eyren, der hat einen Lachflash ausgelöst bei mir


----------



## Eyren (13. Juni 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Sorry ich muss noch immer lachen wegen dem Post von Eyren, der hat einen Lachflash ausgelöst bei mir



Aye was hab ich bloß angerichtet.....

Ich entschuldige mich vorallem aufrichtig bei deiner Lebensgefährtin das Sie nun den Abend mit einem gackernden Männe verbringen muss ;-D


----------



## sunyego (13. Juni 2019)

Eyren schrieb:


> Und wehe wenn Navi in auch nur in einem Spiel langsamer ist als eine 1080TI..... dann gibt es wieder Screenshots das die Bude wackelt.



Du meintest wohl GTX1050Ti oder GTX960 (Bild1) 
VII ist irgendwo da unten, kann man leider nicht mehr sehen !
Ja, auch bei 45FPS.
Die neue Gen sollten bei ca. 150FPS landen, dann könnte man etwas aufatmen.

Ich hoffe wirklich das Navi den immensen Overhead beseitigt und die Performance deutlich konstanter ist als bei Vega.
AMD und die bescheidene Performance im DX11 CPU Limit
High DX11 CPU overhead, very low performance. | guru3D Forums

Es interessiert mich auch langsam nicht mehr ob es am Overhead liegt oder der schwachen Geometrieleistung oder, oder, oder !

Fakt ist das die Performanceschwankungen einfach inakzeptabel sind.
Ich sehe es eigentlich positiv, schlimmer kann es nicht mehr werden.

Ja, ich erhoffe mir viel von Navi und bin unheimlich froh das nach jahrzehnten endlich wieder eine neue Architektur zum einsatz kommt.  

Ich hoffe nachdem die Benchmarks raus sind, können alle zufrieden sein und niemand muss mehr Cryin (Bild 2-3)  

DSOGAMING hat es eigentlich auf den punkt gebracht  


			
				DSOgaming schrieb:
			
		

> The reason we’re saying this is because, like most DX11 games, AMD’s drivers have a performance hit. While our GTX980Ti was able to maintain a 60fps experience at 1080p on Very High settings, our AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 saw some drops to 50s in the aforementioned CPU test scene. Do note that our CPU was not maxed out when using the AMD Radeon RX Vega 64, meaning that this could be a memory frequency limitation. Either way, Just Cause 4 is another game that under-performs on AMD’s hardware mainly due to the DX11 API on systems that cannot overcome via brute force the additional overhead introduced by the red team’s drivers.



Just Cause 4 PC Performance Analysis | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming

Ich bin auf vielen Seiten unterwegs und ständig liest man von irgendwelchen problemen, meistens ist die Performance betroffen.

...bei Sunset Overdrive darf man nicht einmal die Kamera drehen. Vega bekommt schwindelanfälle und dropt auf 50FPS



			
				DSOgaming schrieb:
			
		

> The game also does not require a high-end GPU. At 1080p on Max settings, our AMD Radeon RX580, RX Vega 64, NVIDIA GTX980Ti and RTX2080Ti had no trouble at all running the game with constant 60fps. For some reason though the framerate was dropping to 50s on the AMD GPUs whenever we were moving the camera quickly. We don’t know why this is happening but this issue only affects red team’s graphics cards.



Edit:

hks1981@

Das ist eher ein schockzustand, zu viel wahrheit auf einmal. 
Just kidding  

Ich denke wir sollten zusammenhalten und hoffen das AMD eine richtig starke Architektur auf die Beine stellt, oder ? .

LG


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (13. Juni 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> AMD ... GRUNZ ... Performanceschwankungen ... GRUNZ ... 150 FPS ... GRUNZ  ... Mindestens ... RÜLPS



Geh wek.


----------



## Eyren (13. Juni 2019)

Nun wie sagte meine liebste Mama immer:" Freundlich Lächeln,  nicken und weitergehen."

In diesem Sinne 

*winkt*

€dit sagt:"Ich konnte noch nie auf meine Mama hören."

Sunyego das Problem ist ein ganz einfaches. Du postest zu eintönig/undifferenziert.  

Ich glaube nicht einmal Gurdi der bekannterweise ein kirschrotes V auf der rechten Pobacke tätowiert hat möchte verneinen das es Probleme mit AMD in bestimmten Anwendungen/Spielen gibt.

Aber diese Probleme haben einfach alle Grafikkartenhersteller.  

Genauso möchte auch niemand bestreiten das die Performance out of the Box bei Vega stark verbesserungswürdig ist. Aber 1. Hat man halt die Möglichkeit es auf ein gutes Maß zu optimieren. 2. Macht das zumindest für einige den Reiz aus.

Es ist schlicht zu einfach gedacht 3 Benchmarks zu posten und damit belegen zu  wollen das Vega in sämtlichen Belangen schlecht ist. 

Ich mein gibt ja nun mal auch Spiele wo eine Vega/RX5xx besser performed als NVIDIA. 

Und glaub es oder nicht, trotzdem finde ich das NVIDIA tolle Karten produziert.  Nicht für mich aber technisch tolle Produkte.

€dit Nr.2 sagt:" Das mit dem V-Tattoo nicht zu ernst nehmen!




Kann auch Die Linke Pobacke sein bin mir da unsicher."


----------



## sunyego (14. Juni 2019)

Oftmals zeigen diese Benchmarks den brutalen OVERHEAD oder die schwache Geometrieleistung, was auch immer es ist ?!  It´s unacceptable  !

Es geht hier nicht um die zehn benchmarks die ich vorhin gepostet habe ! Ich könnte noch weitere 1000x posten.

Ich will das der Overhead endlich begraben wird, thats all !
Denkst du  diese Threads wurden zum spaß erstellt  ? Nein

AMD und die bescheidene Performance im DX11 CPU Limit
High DX11 CPU overhead, very low performance. | guru3D Forums

...und das sind lediglich die bekannteren.

Ich wünsche AMD für Navi viel erfolg und hoffe das die neue Architektur dieses Problem endlich in den griff bekommt, that´s all !

90% nutzen nunmal diese API (DX11)
Ich bin Realist und kein Träumer.

Viele interessiert die problematik nicht und ich finde das vollkommen in ordnung  ! Ich sehe das ein wenig anders, sollte das gravierende problem weiterhin bestehen, dann sage ich endgültig, Arrivederci !  No thx, keinen Nerv auf sowas.
Das ist halt meine Meinung zu dem Thema !

2015 wollte AMD nachbessern  :
DirectX-11: AMD moechte Catalyst-Treiber im CPU-Limit beschleunigen - Golem.de
....passiert ist bis heute nichts !

Akzeptiert meine Meinung oder nicht.  Es ist mir vollkommen schnuppe, suche hier keine freunde.
Das einzige worum ich euch bitten möchte , werdet nicht persönlich .
Ich bin es auch nicht.

Ich habe fertig. 

Danke


----------



## Gurdi (14. Juni 2019)

Ich lese das mit dem V auf der Pobacke gerade auf dem Scheisshaus. Der ist nicht schlecht&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## RX480 (14. Juni 2019)

Nur gut, das die Angaben von NV immer korrekt sind:
Leistungsaufnahme: TDP, TBP und TGP bei Nvidia und AMD-Grafikkarten nachgerechnet samt Zerstoerung einer PR-Folie| igorsLAB – Seite 3 – igor sLAB

Als nächste Kirsche schaue ich mir sicher ZombieArmy 4 DeadWar von Rebellion an.(x)
Die machen echt performante Sachen@lowLevel. (Was interessiert mich uralt-Engine Kram = 00)
YouTube

(x) Sowas Feines wurde von den NV-befreundeten Websites net in den Berichten zur E3 erwähnt.(220 Tacken für Cyberpunk ist wichtiger)
Leider haben die PCGH-Redakteure auf der Computex+E3  ja auch nur bei der neuen AMD-Hardware gegähnt.
Und im Parcour kommt lieber Unity-Engine von 2106 rein.
Meine Empfehlung: Nur mit den eigenen Games@24/7-Settings testen und Reviews mit Vorsicht geniessen.
Uralte Engines vom NV-Werbeprogramm einfach mal links liegenlassen. Wer DIE unbedingt braucht soll halt Dort auch 
die Hardware kaufen. Wird ja bald Super. (Mir tun nur die NV-Käufer vom Q1 leid = etwas überteuert)

Mit nem guten FS2-Moni ist AMD weiterhin ne gute Wahl. (AntiLag+Sharpen kommt auch für Vega)
Und im Bereich der 56 sehe ich keinen P/L-Vorteil bei Anderen.(einfach nur lächerlich, wenn grüne Experten ne GTX oder 2060@6Gb kaufen)
In neuen Games mit viel AC wird auch die 64 weiterhin gut funzen. Nitro+Pulse derzeit preiswert:
(349,-€ bzw. 255,-€ incl. 2x Games)


----------



## NotAnExit (14. Juni 2019)

Mal was zur Auflockerung - seit gestern haben wir eine Vega 56 (Asus Arez Strix) im Haus. 

Unsere erste rote Karte nach meiner HD4850 anno dazumal und nach der RX580 im Rechner meiner Frau. Diese war seit Januar eingebaut und ich wollte meine Frau mit der Vega56 als Geburtstagsgeschenk überraschen. Also RX 580 raus, zweites PCIe-Kabel ans NT, Vega56 rein und einfach mal nix sagen (das Gehäuse hat ein Seitenfenster). Halbe Stunde, reicht ja locker, bis sie nach Hause kommt.

Ja, dachte ich mir. Als Nvidianer, der aber wirklich neutral ist, musste ich schon über das "Desaster" lachen, was dann kam . Vega56 rein, Rechner an, kein Bild. Nicht mal Bios. RX 580 wieder rein, alles tutti. Also die Vega wieder rein, extra noch mal den korrekten Sitz geprüft, Strom liegt auch an (Kontroll-LED an den 8-pin-Anschlüssen leuchten weiß), immer noch kein Bild. Also doch Board+CPU zu alt (2600K @4GHz + Asrock Z68)?

Dann Rechner vom Strom getrennt, CMOS-Clear gemacht, juhu, ich komme ins Bios. Schnell wieder mein 4GHz-Profil geladen, Windows-Logo und.........Missing Boot Device. Das Geburtstagsgeschenk wird auf jeden Fall spannend, dachte ich. Bios wieder auf Default - Windows startet. Ok, wo liegt der Unterschied? Default bootet das Bios mit IDE statt AHCI. Aber Windows war doch auf AHCI...jetzt anscheinend nicht mehr. Danach etwas gegoogelt und einen Workaround gefunden, mit dem man über den Safeboot Windows wieder auf AHCI bringt (warum auch immer da was durcheinander war). Super, hat geklappt.

Schnell ihr aktuelles Lieblingsspiel SCUM gestartet (sie war inzwischen ohnehin zu Hause und die Überraschung war wirklich "gelungen") und 70 FPS statt 44 mit der RX580. Das ist doch schon mal prima. 

KLICK. 

Rechner aus. 

Notiz an mich und an alle, die meinen, ein BQ Pure Power CM 10 500W reicht locker für eine Stock Vega56 - nope. Und das mit einem deutlich undervolteten 2600K. 

Gut, schalten wir mal ein Verbrauchsmessgerät dazwischen - 430W bei Scum, Spannungsspitzen nicht mitgerechnet, was wohl der Grund für die Abschaltung war. Ok, schauen wir uns mal diesen Wattman an, was der so kann. Kurz ein Quick and Dirty hier im Forum gesucht, und bei den letzten States etwas die MHz gesenkt und Voltage auf 1,05 runter. Scum gestartet - 350W. 10°C weniger. Karte fast nicht hörbar. Bei 68 FPS statt 70. Mit Sync über den Wattman auf 60 FPS noch mal weniger. 

Dann noch Division2 den Bench durchlaufen lassen, da kam ich dann auf 370W, allerdings mit 100 FPS. Hier wird ingame ohnehin wieder auf 60 gecappt. 

Ich denke mal, das sollte nun passen. Ende des Jahres soll ein Ryzen 3600X rein, dann wird auch das NT getauscht.


----------



## RX480 (14. Juni 2019)

1,05V ist für ne 56 rel. viel für 24/7. Und der kleine Ryzen 6c/12t sollte doch sparsamer sein als der 2600k.
Mit etwas Feintunig reicht Dein NT auch weiterhin, gerade wenn Deine Frau eh mit 60fps-Limit spielt.

Mit nem Freesync-Moni wäre 58fps besser. (genau 60fps kann mal kurz hacken)
Ansonsten in Games versuchen ohne Vsync und ohne Triplebuffer zu spielen = wenig Inputlag.(mit FS-Moni)

Wichtig ist bei Vega vor Allem der HBM-Takt.(auch mit Hynix sollten 880-920+ drin sein)


----------



## NotAnExit (14. Juni 2019)

Wow, danke!

Das stand vorher auf 1.15V, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Daher bin ich erst mal auf 1.05 runter. Wäre natürlich top, wenn da noch was geht. Da setze ich mich auf jeden Fall noch mal dran. Dann wird die Karte ja noch mal leiser und kühler, ein Traum! 

Deute ich das richtig - die 906 mV von P2 werden für den HBM angesetzt? Für mich ist das #neuland, da seit Jahren auf der grünen Seite. 

Und beim letzten State habe ich erst mal nur 1522 MHz eingesetzt. Ich taste mich mal da ran!


----------



## RX480 (14. Juni 2019)

Der HBM-P3= 906mV ist ja net die Spannung vom HBM sondern vom Speichercontroller SOC.
Hinweis:
Es ist besser die Spannungen fest einzustellen wie in dem Beispiel und dann nur den Takt von P7 zu ändern 
von 1587..1622. (Der eff. Takt ist kleiner = normal)
Viel Spass beim Probieren = macht süchtig! (aber net übertreiben, für 24/7 dann auf Nr. Sicher mit dem Takt)


----------



## Gurdi (14. Juni 2019)

Schau doch mal im OC Bereich nach, ich hab da diverse Builds zur V56 gemacht.


----------



## RX480 (14. Juni 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Schau doch mal im OC Bereich nach, ich hab da diverse Builds zur V56 gemacht.



Am Besten bitte genau verlinken. Der OC-Bereich ist groß. 
(ne AsusArez ist u.U. auch kein leichter Kandidat)

Don hatte ein gutes Setting von Gurdi:
(das wäre 50mV höher als das niedrige Bsp. von mir)


----------



## Gurdi (14. Juni 2019)

Bin unterwegs, da kann ich nicht so leicht verlinken.


----------



## RX480 (14. Juni 2019)

OK, dann viel Spass unterwegs. Wenn NotAnExit noch ein höheres Setting braucht such ich mal den Boostbuild.
(ging glaube ich bis 1050mV)

Er hat jetzt erstmal 2 Varianten zur Auswahl und sollte auch erstmal schauen, wie nach 2-3h spielen die Temps sind.


----------



## Don-71 (14. Juni 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Am Besten bitte genau verlinken. Der OC-Bereich ist groß.
> (ne AsusArez ist u.U. auch kein leichter Kandidat)
> 
> Don hatte ein gutes Setting von Gurdi:
> (das wäre 50mV höher als das niedrige Bsp. von mir)




Wenn du mich meintest fahre ich das hier, aber man kann da viel ausprobieren.
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...gigabyte-vega-great-again-10.html#post9713499

Wichtig bei meinen Einstellungen von Gurdi ist, das Powertarget nur um 20% anzuheben  und meine hat Samsung HBM, insoweit kommte ich Gurdis Einstellungen 1 zu 1 übernehmen bzgl. VRAM


----------



## Downsampler (14. Juni 2019)

NotAnExit schrieb:


> Wow, danke!
> 
> Das stand vorher auf 1.15V, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Daher bin ich erst mal auf 1.05 runter. Wäre natürlich top, wenn da noch was geht. Da setze ich mich auf jeden Fall noch mal dran. Dann wird die Karte ja noch mal leiser und kühler, ein Traum!
> 
> ...



Da geht noch viel mehr. Wenn die Arez so eingestellt ist wie meine ROG dann kann man da in der Registry locker 100 Watt runternehmen.

Guck mal wie hoch dein HBM geht. Meiner geht bis 950. Wenn deiner das auch packt, dann kann ich dir mein Reg.-File geben mit Drossselung auf 165 Watt.


----------



## Don-71 (14. Juni 2019)

Hast du deine Einstellungen gepostet und kannst mir bitte einen Link geben, ich würde mir das auch gerne mal anschauen und eventuell ausprobieren?
Geht das nur über Reg File oder aber auch über den Wattman?


----------



## Downsampler (14. Juni 2019)

Mein Reg File:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vor dem Importieren solltest du den Wattman zurücksetzen, dann importieren, dann Rechner neu starten.

Nach dem Neustart Wattman wieder zurücksetzen und die neuen Settings sind ab sofort im Wattman Standard.

Wenn du den Reg Key verändern willst oder dir einen eigenen Basteln willst dann nimm dafür das OverdriveN Tool im Administratormodus und starte aus dem Menü den PPT Editor.

Evtl. solltest du dieses Reg File nur mit einer Asus Karte verwenden, da die Grundlage für das Reg File mein Asus ROG Strix Vega 56 BIOS war.

Das PT wird im Reg File mittels dieser Anleitung verändert:

AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 und RX Vega 56 Overclocking/Undervolting-Thread - Seite 2

Genauere Anleitungen findest du hier:

Asus Strix Vega 64 hohe VR Soc und VR Mem Temperatur


----------



## Don-71 (14. Juni 2019)

Salve,

erstmal Danke.

Da ich eine Powercolor Red Dragon habe müsste ich mir dann was eigenes basteln, aber könntest du die Einstellungen posten, dann könnte ich das mal im Wattman ausprobieren oder gibt es einen Link mit den Einstellungen von dir?


----------



## NotAnExit (14. Juni 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Don hatte ein gutes Setting von Gurdi:
> (das wäre 50mV höher als das niedrige Bsp. von mir)



Das teste ich momentan. 325W als Peak, macht Laune! 

Frage: Im benutzerdefinierten Modus funktioniert Zero-Fan nicht. Normal oder gibts da einen Trick?


----------



## Gurdi (14. Juni 2019)

NotAnExit schrieb:


> Das teste ich momentan. 325W als Peak, macht Laune!
> 
> Frage: Im benutzerdefinierten Modus funktioniert Zero-Fan nicht. Normal oder gibts da einen Trick?



So getrimmt legt die Karte gute 20%+ in die Wagschale.


----------



## RX480 (14. Juni 2019)

NotAnExit schrieb:


> Frage: Im benutzerdefinierten Modus funktioniert Zero-Fan nicht. Normal oder gibts da einen Trick?



Zerofan geht anscheinend net mit jedem Treiber. Was man probieren kann ist ein externes Tool. (GUI-Version)
Im AMDMemoryTweaker mal die niedrige Lüfterdrehzahl auf 10% stellen sollte gehen.
Bei mir mit Ref.(Radiallüfter ) geht auch weniger. 
Erstaunlicherweise hat dann irgendwann auch der Wattman die niedrigere Einstellung übernommen.(weiss jetzt net ob gleich beim 1. Mal)

GitHub - Eliovp/amdmemorytweak: Read and modify memory timings on the fly

btw.
Schön das Alle noch mitlesen. Don71+Downsampler und alle stillen Leser.
Wäre mal interessant, Was bei D@D rauskommt.


----------



## Downsampler (14. Juni 2019)

Wenn ich mit dem MemTweak rumbastele kackt der PC nach 10 min ausprobieren IMMER ab. Deswegen lass ich das schön bleiben. 

Don-71: Die Einstellungen im Reg File kannst du dir mit dem Overdrive N Tool anschauen. Tool runterladen, PPT Editor starten, Open BIOS/Regfile.


----------



## RX480 (14. Juni 2019)

Mit dem MemTweaker sollte man für den Hausgebrauch auch nur tREF auf ein kleines Vielfaches erhöhen.
Z.Bsp. 3120 x 5 = 15600 oder 3900 x 4 = 15600.

Wer schon rel. hart an der Grenze mit seinem HBM-Takt ist könnte auch mal 5..10MHz runtergehen und dafür tRef erhöhen.
Und/oder tRef nur mit Faktor 2x ..3x erhöhen.

btw.
Nur Wer viel Zeit hat kann zusätzlich über andere Timings nachdenken und mal im UV-Thread schauen.
Gerade mit Hynix sind allerdings kaum noch Veränderungen möglich.


----------



## janni851 (14. Juni 2019)

Kurze Anmerkung weil eben getestet: die Asus Arez/Rog braucht die vorgegebenen 40% in der Standardlüfterkurve wohl immer. Sobald ich über den Memory Tweaker runter gehe drehen die Lüfter nicht mehr, bzw. schalten ab. Erst ab 40% gehen sie wieder an.

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (14. Juni 2019)

Bleiben die Lüfter dann komplett aus, auch wenn die Temps steigen beim Spielen ?
(Das wäre natürlich gar net gut. Dann natürlich lieber net Ändern.)

Evtl. geht dann Lüfter ändern mit ODT besser, wobei Das eigentlich sehr ähnlich ist.
(glaube vom selben Programmierer)


----------



## Don-71 (14. Juni 2019)

> Das teste ich momentan. 325W als Peak, macht Laune!





> So getrimmt legt die Karte gute 20%+ in die Wagschale.



Das zeigt einfach welches riesen Potetial die Vega 56 hat, im Grunde genommen müsste Raff mal mit unseren Einstellungen, eine in den Parcours aufnehmen, damit die Leute sehen was sie gerade für 240€ (Custom Gigabyte) kaufen können.
Wer ein 250€-300€ Limit bei Grafikkarten hat und im Moment keine Vega 56 kauft, hat selber schuld, so schnell wird es keine Karte mehr für das P/L geben.

Gestern Nacht gab es ja noch in einem Thread einen sehr heftigen verbalen Schlagabtausch zwischen mir und Sunyego, den die Mods weggeräumt haben, wo er mir blanken Neid auf Nvidia vorgeworfen hat, weil ich mir (auch m.M. nach, kann es nur nicht zugeben) eine völlig überteuerte und langsamme Vega 56 gekauft habe, und ja jetzt alle "guten" Nvidia Karten 100€ billiger werden?!, da gab es dann einen wirklichen Rage von mir, weil ich sau glücklich mit meiner Karte bin.


----------



## RX480 (14. Juni 2019)

Setz den Spinner auf die Ignorliste. Schade um jeden Gedanken.
Von Raff brauchst Du net etwas 24/7-Ähnliches erwarten. Gerade wird der Parcour mit ner 56ref @eff.1290-GPUTakt erneuert.
Interessanterweise fährt Raff seine private Frontier mit HBM-Takt>1150! (soviel zu 4k-Reviews)

Bei den einzelnen Game-Specials werden wenigstens Custom56@eff.1530-GPU-Takt verwendet. Bis 1440p einigermaßen OK,
auch wenn der HBM-Takt echt zu niedrig ist.(ist easy 10-15-20% mehr möglich und skaliert wunderbar)

btw.
Die 56 ist momentan wirklich extrem günstig, da lohnt sich ne 590 gar net.
(Und mit eff. 1400@VDDC=856-868mV auch extrem sparsam.)


----------



## Don-71 (14. Juni 2019)

Absolut nicht.


----------



## NotAnExit (14. Juni 2019)

269€ für die Arez bei den Cyberport Deals. Versandkostenfrei. Nobrainer. Schöne Optik, dezente Beleuchtung passend zu ihrem Case. 

Zwei Games gibts noch dazu, müssen wir am WE mal beantragen. Division 2 haben wir beide zwar schon, aber ich denke, den Key werden wir los. World War Z für lau nehme ich (oder meine Frau) mit.  Mein Nachbar hat eben die RX 580 zum testen mitgenommen, wenn es klappt, sind wir die heute noch quitt.


----------



## Don-71 (14. Juni 2019)

Läuft!

Wenn sie dann zum Jahrsende einen 3600 oder 3600X bekommt, hast du ja auch den direkten Vergleich zu deinem 8700k und GTX 1080, da bin ich mal sehr gespannt wie weit das neue Gespann deiner Frau dann noch "weg" ist, falls du nicht selber vorher deine Konfig änderst.


----------



## RX480 (14. Juni 2019)

Wenns net unbedingt wg. der Optik ne Arez sein muss reicht die Pulse für 254.90€ bei MF.
Lässt sich i.d.R. auch besser tweaken. (bei Asus sind manchmal einige Exemplare bockig, k.A. warum)

Für die Pulse gibts auch nen Fullcover von Bykski:
Bykski Water Block use for AMD XFX VEGA56 NANO / SAPPHIRE PULSE Radeon RX Vega56 8G HBM2 / Full Cover GPU Copper Radiator Block-in Fans & Cooling from Computer & Office on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group
Das sieht dann auch richtig gut aus.
Und ein Customloop ist auch net so teuer, wenn man bei den Radis spart. 
B-Ware guenstig kaufen: Einsatzbereit und fuer dich geprueft Hochwertig, sicher, schnell! | Aquatuning Germany
Den AGB kann man auch an den Frontradi hängen, falls man im Boden noch nen Radi einbauen kann/möchte.
Alphacool AGB Universal Halterung, Befestigung'/'Montage
Bei den Lüftern scheint Arctic günstig zu sein:
Arctic 120mm P12 PWM PST schwarz - Gehäuselüfter 120mm | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## NotAnExit (14. Juni 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn sie dann zum Jahrsende einen 3600 oder 3600X bekommt, hast du ja auch den direkten Vergleich zu deinem 8700k und GTX 1080, da bin ich mal sehr gespannt wie weit das neue Gespann deiner Frau dann noch "weg" ist, falls du nicht selber vorher deine Konfig änderst.



Ich schiele auch zum Ryzen3000. Hätte voll Bock drauf, je nach finalen Tests. Nicht weil der 8700K zu langsam wäre , aber einfach nur, um was neues zu haben. Allerdings wollen wir noch Sachen am Haus machen und leider kostet so was richtig Asche.

Wenn wir sparen, dann wird es der 3600X und ich bleibe beim 8700K. Ein Vergleich wäre wirklich interessant.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Juni 2019)

V56 ist und bleibt die OC Karten schlechthin, das war die Karte schon zu Relase, stand heute für das Geld ist das Teil fast geschenkt. Bin mal gespannt was so bei Navi geht.
Mein Schlumpf läuft wie ein Uhrwerk, wenn ich mein Hauptsystem umbaue wird auch der HTPC gepimpt dann kann ich die V56 nochmal benchen, evtl gegen Navi.


----------



## RX480 (14. Juni 2019)

NotAnExit schrieb:


> Ich schiele ..



Damit ichs net vergesse:
Mehr Einsparpotential in GlobaleSettings und bei Gameprofilen:


----------



## NotAnExit (14. Juni 2019)

Da war ich auch schon mal stöbern. Allerdings sitzt sie grad an ihrem Rechner. Wie kann sie nur!


----------



## janni851 (14. Juni 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Bleiben die Lüfter dann komplett aus, auch wenn die Temps steigen beim Spielen ?
> (Das wäre natürlich gar net gut. Dann natürlich lieber net Ändern.)
> 
> Evtl. geht dann Lüfter ändern mit ODT besser, wobei Das eigentlich sehr ähnlich ist.
> (glaube vom selben Programmierer)



Wenn die Temps ansteigen springen die wieder an. Mir ist das ganze nur aufgefallen, da ich bei 30 Grad gerne 10% Lüfterdrehzahl haben wollte. Dann mal geschaut und gesehen dass sich nichts dreht. Aber im Idel ja vollkommen unkritisch. Da muss die Karte auch nicht bei den 40% Standard laufen.

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (15. Juni 2019)

NotAnExit schrieb:


> Notiz an mich und an alle, die meinen, ein BQ Pure Power CM 10 500W reicht locker für eine Stock Vega56 - nope. Und das mit einem deutlich undervolteten 2600K.



Über die Pure Power Serie habe ich schon öfter Schlechtes gehört. Versichern kann ich, dass auf nem STRAIGHT Power 500W sowohl ne MSI Vega 56 als auch ne Sapphire Vega 64 (beide @Stock/OC) mit nem auto-übertakteten 2600X laufen. Im Verbund mit 3 SSD's. Alles unter Luft, ein DVD-Laufwerk, 3 Gehäuselüfter und sonst kein Bling.


----------



## wuchzael (15. Juni 2019)

Disclaimer: Hab den Arsch voll bis 1000 (Frustsaufen), also bitte Nachsicht .

Muss gerade mal etwas Frust ablassen. Habe wie angekündigt meine Grafikkarte unter Wasser gesetzt und nen zusätzlichen 240er Radiator verbaut. Das hat auch alles gut geklappt (Vega auf ca. 50°). Allerdings ist meine CPU relativ heiß (ca. 65°, mit Lüftern auf Max. dann deutlich unter 60°) geworden (vorher ca. 40-45°). Trotzdem hat aber alles gut funktioniert, bis  ich nen Windows Update gemacht habe... PC wollte neu starten. Beim Neustart ist der PC eingefroren... "okay, hältst mal den Power-Button, zum Ausschalten" ... keine Reaktion . Netzkabel gezogen, PC aufgerissen, alles geprüft. Kein Leck oder sonst was (hätte mich nach etlichen Stunden Basteln und Lecktests auch gewundert!) .... also Netzstecker wieder eingesteckt und versucht zu Starten - keine Chance. WTF? Also alles ausgebaut, BIOS Reset, auf Luftkühler zurückgebaut, Grafikkarte gewechselt... nochmal versucht, keine Reaktion. Okay  ... Netzteil ist aber (hab so'n Adapter zum "Kurzschließen") angegangen. Hab dann andere Grafikkarte und anderes Netzteil probiert und den gleichen Fehler erhalten, also das Board verdächtigt. Neues Board bestellt, gewartet, "fliegend" verbaut, alles wieder top!     Also ganzen Abend geopfert und alles mit neuem Board wieder eingebaut - diesmal sogar den 240er extern verbaut, was über 10° (!) weniger CPU Temp gebracht hat  und gefühlt alles gut. Nach einer Stunde Zocken hatte ich bei 28° Raumtemperatur GPU: 44° und CPU 54°, bei unter 40° Wasser-Temp . Kurze Zeit später "Klick", PC aus. WAS?! Wieder kein Leck o.Ä. - Grafikkarte (beide 8-Pins) abgezogen, PC geht an, aber -selbstredend - kein Bild. Okay... andere Grafikkarte eingebaut - kein Bild. Netzteil gewechselt - kein Bild. Sieht so aus, als sei schon wieder (mindestens) das Board abgegeraucht. Ich weiß nicht, was hier los ist. Arbeite seit über 12 Jahren mit Wakü (also an Erfahrung  sollte es eigentlich nicht mangeln) und hier geht auf einmal gar nichts mehr. Trotz 1a Temps und ohne Lecks oder Wasserschäden wohlgemerkt. Hatte noch nie so eine frustrierende Situation mit meinem Computer  - studiere den Kram (IT) und habe einige Jahre in einer renommierten PC-Werkstatt gearbeitet, würde also meinen, dass ich nicht ganz unbeholfen bin.

Werde jetzt das neue Board, das alte Board die GPU und das Netzteil einschicken und mal gucken, was da so bei rum kommt. Auf jeden Fall werde ich die nächsten Wochen wohl nicht Zocken, sondern auf Rückmeldungen warten und meinen neuen PC planen .


Grüße!


----------



## drstoecker (15. Juni 2019)

@wuchzael
bevir du alles einschickst würde ich alle teile einzeln mit ner minimal konfig auf Luft testen/gegentesten.


----------



## ARON1337 (15. Juni 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe mir Ende April folgenden PC zusammenbauen lassen:

MSI B450 Gaming Plus
VGA MSI Radeon RX Vega 56 Air Boost
G.Skill DIMM 16 GB DDR4-3000
AMD Ryzen 5 2600 3400 AM4 TRAY
Samsung 970 EVO Plus 250 GB
Patriot Burst 240 GB
Corsair VENGEANCE 750M
Enermax ETS-N31
Deepcool TESSERACT SW

Ich habe seitdem nur Probleme und bin langsam mit meinem Latein am Ende.  Nun richte ich mich an euch, da hier viele Profis unterwegs sind.
Es gibt 3 Szenarien die beim zocken wiederkehren (mal nach 30 Minuten, mal nach 3 Stunden):

1. Ich erhalte einen Bluescreen (selten) Der sagt aus: "Thread stuck in device driver"

2. Ich erhalte einen "Black Screen" - Ton hängt und Lüfter drehen auf Maximum

3. Ich erhalte einen "Black Screen" mit "No Signal Detected" - Ton hängt und Lüfter drehen auf Maximum

Spiele zum Testen: FarCry Primal, Battlefield 1 und Hearthstone

Folgendes habe ich schon unternommen:

- Aktuellen Motherboardtreiber sowie Ältere
- Aktuellen Grafikkartentreiber sowie Ältere
- Im WattMan Strom sparen, Ausgewogen, Turbo, Benutzerdefiniert (alle 3 vordefinierte Profile)
- ULPS deaktiviert
- Im Windows alle Stromprofile
- GameBoost im Bios aktiviert (3900 MHZ) und deaktiviert, da die Ryzen sich ja selber bei Bedard hochtakten
- XMP Standard, Profil 1 sowie 2
- Ich habe es mit Afterburner und ohne probiert (Ohne Konfiguration -> nur für die OSD-Anzeige)
- Meine FPS habe ich mit RiverTuner auf 70FPS begrenzt, da ich einen 70HZ WQHD Monitor von IIyama besitze

Bis gestern wurde die Grafikkarte über 2 Stromkabel vom Netzteil versorgt, welche fest verankert im Netzteil sind. Ich habe nun die Grafikkarte mit einem 2. seperaten Stromkabel (8PIN) versorgt.
Zusätzlich habe ich den RAM-Slot von A2 auf A1 gewechselt. Er meckert zwar nun, dass A1 nicht optimiert ist, aber es ist eben Single-Channel.
Ich werde zusätzlich heute beim Händler anrufen und fragen, ob Sie mir 2x8GB (Dual-Channel) als Ersatz zuschicken, denn F4-3000C16S-16GISB ist nicht bei den kompatiblen Memorys für das Board gelistet, aber F4-3000C16D-16GISB schon.

Ich vermute dennoch langsam, dass irgendwas mit der GPU nicht stimmt. Ich habe nach Start des PC häufig ein kurzes grünes Flimmern wenn der Desktop zum Vorschein kommt. Außerdem habe ich mit jeder W10 Installation bei der Installation des Grafikkartentreibers grüne Kontraste.
Mein WattMan ist primär auf "Strom sparen" eingestellt, denn ab "Ausgewogen" habe ich starkes Spulenfipen und das nervt gewaltig.
Die Temps bewegen sich unter Volllast bei etwa 50-60° der GPU und die anderen Komponenten laufen bei etwa 40-45°.

Ich wollte jetzt von euch wissen, welche Settings (UV oder so) ich mal benutzen soll. Vielleicht kann mir jemand gute Einstellungen sagen?
Aktuell habe ich bei Spielen folgendes Profil laufen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich möchte zudem sagen, dass ich sämtliche Steps immer mit einer vorherigen Cleaninstall von Windows 10 durchgeführt habe. (geht ja schnell - aber Zeitaufwand ist es trotzdem)

Grüße


----------



## HAZEzz (15. Juni 2019)

habe die selben Probleme mit einer Msi Rx Vega 64 Ariboost ...seit monaten bin ich verzweifelt auf Fehlersuche mein Pc geht die Woche zur Hardwareanalyse wobei ich mir langsam sicher bin das es die GPU ist....


----------



## Gurdi (15. Juni 2019)

Schiebt mal den Frequenzbalken im Wattman auf -10% und schaut ob es dann immer noch probleme gibt.


----------



## ARON1337 (15. Juni 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Schiebt mal den Frequenzbalken im Wattman auf -10% und schaut ob es dann immer noch probleme gibt.



Hey Gurdi,

deinen Namen habe ich schon öfter gelesen.
Freut mich von dir zu hören.
Ich brauche von dir definitiv die einzelnen Schritte wie ich das einstellen soll.

- unter Globale Grafik oder speziell Spiele?
- unter Benutzerdefiniert?
- und dann Frequenz auf -10%?

Spannungssteuerung unberührt lassen?
Wie schauts mit der Leistungskurve aus?
Den Temps?
Und bei Memory alles so lassen?

Ich habe mich im UV/OC Thread ohne Ende belesen aber bin schlichtweg zu blöd dafür.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Juni 2019)

Alles auf Stock lassen, lediglich unter Global auf Benutzerdefiniert und dann den GPU Takt mit dem Schieber auf -10%.
Das ganze dann testen.


----------



## HAZEzz (15. Juni 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Schiebt mal den Frequenzbalken im Wattman auf -10% und schaut ob es dann immer noch probleme gibt.



Bleibt alles beim Alten bin es halt echt langsam satt sobald ich die woche das Problem genannt bekomme kann ich endlich mit ziel handeln....lasse da jetzt mal die Profis ran ) trotzdem danke für die Hilfe...


----------



## Gurdi (15. Juni 2019)

HAZEzz schrieb:


> Bleibt alles beim Alten bin es halt echt langsam satt sobald ich die woche das Problem genannt bekomme kann ich endlich mit ziel handeln....lasse da jetzt mal die Profis ran ) trotzdem danke für die Hilfe...



Was genau passiert dann bei dir?


----------



## ARON1337 (15. Juni 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Alles auf Stock lassen, lediglich unter Global auf Benutzerdefiniert und dann den GPU Takt mit dem Schieber auf -10%.
> Das ganze dann testen.



Dann habe ich leider das nervige Spulenfipen.
Ich habe vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich im reinen Desktopbetrieb gar keine Probleme habe. Ich würde dann speziell für die Games den GPU-Takt auf -10% stellen, den Rest auf Stock/Auto.
Ist das Okay?
Ich habe echt empfindliche Ohren.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Juni 2019)

Es geht ja erstmal nur ums reine ausloten und testen, nicht um Befindlichkeiten. Schau erstmal ob das deine Probleme beseitigt.


----------



## RX480 (15. Juni 2019)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Werde jetzt das neue Board, das alte Board die GPU und das Netzteil einschicken und mal gucken, was da so bei rum kommt.





drstoecker schrieb:


> @wuchzael
> bevir du alles einschickst würde ich alle teile einzeln mit ner minimal konfig auf Luft testen/gegentesten.



Am Besten mit ner anderen Graka auf dem 2. PCiE-Slot. Net, das Dir immer Slot 1 kaputtgegangen ist.
(bei 2 Boards wäre Das schon erstaunlich)
Monitor richtig vom Netz trennen, damit sich der DP zurücksetzt. Und den DP an der Graka wechseln.

btw.
Manchmal erkennt mein altes Z170 auch net alle SATA-SSD´s. Das kann Einen leicht veräppeln, wenn man denkt
die Repairfunktion vom W10 funzt net mehr.
Meist nach Ausschalten wieder Da. Nur Neustarten hilft net immer.


----------



## ARON1337 (15. Juni 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Es geht ja erstmal nur ums reine ausloten und testen, nicht um Befindlichkeiten. Schau erstmal ob das deine Probleme beseitigt.



Alles klar, ich werde die kommenden Tage testen und mich melden. Danke schon mal.


----------



## Downsampler (15. Juni 2019)

ARON1337 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir Ende April folgenden PC zusammenbauen lassen:
> 
> ...



Könnte das HDCP Problem sein. Einfach im Treiberpanel abschalten unter "Display"/"Specs"/"Override".


----------



## ARON1337 (15. Juni 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Könnte das HDCP Problem sein. Einfach im Treiberpanel abschalten unter "Display"/"Specs"/"Override".



Vielen Dank! Auch das werde ich testen.

PS: Bis auf dass ich gestern den RAM einmal von A2 auf A1 und wieder zurück sowie das Netzkabel separat an die Grafikkarte angeschlossen habe gab es keinen Freeze!
Ich werde eure Ratschläge umsetzen sobald das Problem auftreten sollte.


----------



## HAZEzz (15. Juni 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was genau passiert dann bei dir?



Mein display hat 240hz und fühlt sich einfach insgesamt egal ob im windows oder in Spielen einfach nur ruckelig an so als ob nur 60 hz anliegen fing alles damit an als ich vor ca nem halben jahr den graka treiber geupdatet habe sobald ich shader details in spielen hauptsächlich csgo aktiviere ruckelt es ...es fühlt sich einfach nicht so rund an wie an den ersten tagen das ganze mausbild wirkt nachgezogen habe schon mehrfach neu aufgesetzt neue alte ganz neue treiber windows 1709 1803 1809 1903...hat alles nix gebracht 2 getrennte kabel an die karte ....jeden ram riegel einzeln getestet ich werde morgen alles updaten und Montag geht der zum Hardware Software Check zum Fachmann meines Vertrauens ...sind zwar paar Tage ohne Pc aber habe auf Arbeit eh zu tun da geht das schonmal ich habe einfach keine Nerven mehr ....Kollege und ich vermuten entweder Netzteil oder die GPU machen Probleme ich werde berichten kann genauso das Board die Cpu oder weiß der Geier was sein... 

LG TOM


----------



## Dudelll (15. Juni 2019)

HAZEzz schrieb:


> Mein display hat 240hz und fühlt sich einfach insgesamt egal ob im windows oder in Spielen einfach nur ruckelig an so als ob nur 60 hz anliegen fing alles damit an als ich vor ca nem halben jahr den graka treiber geupdatet habe sobald ich shader details in spielen hauptsächlich csgo aktiviere ruckelt es ...es fühlt sich einfach nicht so rund an wie an den ersten tagen das ganze mausbild wirkt nachgezogen habe schon mehrfach neu aufgesetzt neue alte ganz neue treiber windows 1709 1803 1809 1903...hat alles nix gebracht 2 getrennte kabel an die karte ....jeden ram riegel einzeln getestet ich werde morgen alles updaten und Montag geht der zum Hardware Software Check zum Fachmann meines Vertrauens ...sind zwar paar Tage ohne Pc aber habe auf Arbeit eh zu tun da geht das schonmal ich habe einfach keine Nerven mehr ....Kollege und ich vermuten entweder Netzteil oder die GPU machen Probleme ich werde berichten kann genauso das Board die Cpu oder weiß der Geier was sein...
> 
> LG TOM



Mal ein anderes mobo bios probiert und die ssd gewechselt? Hatte ein sehr ähnlich klingendes Problem sowohl mit einem schief gelaufenen Bios Update und mit einer defekten ssd. Beim ersten hat roll back auf ältere Version geholfen, beim zweiten mal Tausch der ssd.


----------



## HAZEzz (15. Juni 2019)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Mal ein anderes mobo bios probiert und die ssd gewechselt? Hatte ein sehr ähnlich klingendes Problem sowohl mit einem schief gelaufenen Bios Update und mit einer defekten ssd. Beim ersten hat roll back auf ältere Version geholfen, beim zweiten mal Tausch der ssd.



Bios habe ich schon geupdatet und verschieden versionen ausprobiert ...ssd habe ich noch nicht getausch lasse die aber auch testen....habe leider keinen Ersatz da hatte es aber schonmal auf meine normalen SATA 3,5zoll probiert und die probleme waren die selben...wir werden sehen woran es liegt


----------



## hks1981 (16. Juni 2019)

Ein anderes DP Kabel auch mal getestet? Eventuell das vom Freund holen wenn du sagst er hat das nicht, dass Problem! Was zeigt dir denn beim Zocken die FPS?


----------



## HAZEzz (16. Juni 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ein anderes DP Kabel auch mal getestet? Eventuell das vom Freund holen wenn du sagst er hat das nicht, dass Problem! Was zeigt dir denn beim Zocken die FPS?



Alles schon probiert das komisch ist ja wenn ich die fps auf 240 kappe geht es einigermaßen.....aber der pc schaffte auch 300 -400 zb in csgo aber sobald ich die einstelle läuft es noch schwammiger als vorher obwohl es flüßiger laufen müsste da es ja mehr bilder pro Sekunde sind...ich bring den morgen weg und hoffe auf das Beste das nix wichtiges kaputt ist =(


----------



## Gast1659561002 (16. Juni 2019)

Die Sapphire Vega 64 Nitro+ ist mal wieder im Mindstar für 349,-,
die Gigabyte Radeon RX Vega 56 für 229,-
die Radeon VII für 599,-/619,-
die PowerColor Radeon RX 580 Red Dragon V2 für 166,90-
Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de

sieht nach Ausverkauf aus.


----------



## RX480 (16. Juni 2019)

Eigentlich nicht. Die Preise sind schon ne Woche so. Custom-Navi kommt auch erst im August.
Der Navi-Treiber wird auf jeden Fall auch bei Vega noch Vorteile bringen. 
Also kann man bedenkenlos die 56 auf die Watchlist setzen.
Beyond Hardware: AMD's Planned Software Improvements For Navi, GCN - ExtremeTech
(wann genau AMD die Produktion von Vega einstellt weiss man net und die Lücke zw. Navi und Polaris ist groß)


----------



## drstoecker (16. Juni 2019)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Die Sapphire Vega 64 Nitro+ ist mal wieder im Mindstar für 349,-,
> die Gigabyte Radeon RX Vega 56 für 229,-
> die Radeon VII für 599,-/619,-
> die PowerColor Radeon RX 580 Red Dragon V2 für 166,90-
> ...


Die Preise haben wir schon länger so!


----------



## wuchzael (17. Juni 2019)

Moin!

Kleines Update zu meiner Situation. Habe mich heute - nachdem die Enttäuschung langsam der Neugier wich - mal dran gesetzt und nachgesehen, was nun abgeraucht ist. Wie es aussieht sind "das neue" Board und das Netzteil okay und mit dem Schreck davon gekommen. Nach einem BIOS Reset hat sich das Board wieder gefangen und ist mit einer alten HD4770 zum Leben erwacht. Die Vega hat's aber erwischt, da geht absolut nix mehr... wieder auf den originalen Kühler zurückgebaut und nicht mal die Lüfter versuchen anzulaufen . Bei der Demontage des Wasserblocks habe ich selbstredend alles mehrfach überprüft. GPU und HBM waren flächig mit Kryonaut bedeckt und der Kühler lag sauber auf. Auch waren sämtliche VRMs mit einem Wärmeleitpad versehen und hatten offensichtlich (Druckstellen vom Kühler in den Pads klar erkennbar) Kontakt zum Kühler - genau wie alle anderen Bauteile, die von der GPU oder der Backplate gekühlt werden. Einen Kurzschluss wegen vergessenem Pad kann ich zu 100% ausschließen und die Temperaturen waren auch top (GPU um 45°C und HBM um 50°C, Hotspot unter 70°C). Bin schon gespannt, was bei der RMA rum kommen wird.

Weil's wahrscheinlich nicht in 1-2 Tagen erledigt ist, hab ich mir heute Abend noch spontan eine EVGA GTX 970 SC aus dem Nachbarort besorgt. Für "nen Fuffi und ne Kiste Bier" gab's im Umkreis nichts vergleichbares und für die Dauer der RMA wird sie wohl genügen, danach wird sie die 960 meiner Frau ersetzen . Hab die 970 nach einem Funktionstest mal zerlegt, gereinigt, die komplett bröselig gewordene "Wärmeleitpaste" durch frische ersetzt und sie mittels moderatem OC auf 1400/3600MHz gebracht. Für FullHD mid-high reichts aus für 60+ FPS, in manchen Titeln klappt sogar WQHD noch mit 60+, dafür müssen die Regler aber schon ziemlich weit nach links geschoben werden . 

Ich lasse euch wissen, wie es weiter geht und vermisse den AMD Treiber und das OverdriveNtool jetzt schon .


Grüße!


----------



## hks1981 (17. Juni 2019)

Dir auch alles gute, dass es mit dem RMA gut läuft und du schnell Ersatz bekommst.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Juni 2019)

Schade mein Beileid. Ein gewisses Risiko bleibt immer bei nem Umbau.


----------



## cordonbleu (17. Juni 2019)

Ich dachte durch Beschädigung des Siegels der einen Schraube am Kühler erlischt auch die Garantie? Ansonsten wäre das Siegel ja völlig nutzlos. 
Bitte um Aufklärung.


----------



## wuchzael (17. Juni 2019)

Sapphire toleriert i.d.R. den Wechsel des Kühlers, wenn nicht grob gemurkst wurde. Habe extra vorher gefragt! Der Händler kann dir aber die Gewährleistung wegen der Modifikation versagen. Allerdings wurde bei mir kein Siegel beschädigt... 

Grüße!


----------



## MfDoom (17. Juni 2019)

ich habe aktuell das Problem das die Karte in zwei Spielen (BF V und World War 3) nicht aus dem Quark kommt. 
Der Takt schwankt und damit auch die FPS. Kann es sein das es sich dabei um CPU-Limitierung handelt?


----------



## Gurdi (17. Juni 2019)

MfDoom schrieb:


> ich habe aktuell das Problem das die Karte in zwei Spielen (BF V und World War 3) nicht aus dem Quark kommt.
> Der Takt schwankt und damit auch die FPS. Kann es sein das es sich dabei um CPU-Limitierung handelt?



Powerlimit evtl.? Irgend ein Grund erkennbar warum der Takt schwankt?


----------



## MfDoom (17. Juni 2019)

Powerlimit ist auf +50%, macht aber keinen Unterschied. Treiber ist auch aktuell. Mir fällt kein Grund ein.


----------



## drstoecker (17. Juni 2019)

Karte läuft Stock? Gpu Auslastung liegt bei 90%?


----------



## wuchzael (17. Juni 2019)

Hast mal paar Daten zu deinem System, Auflösung, Einstellungen etc? Mal mit z.B. Afterburner die Auslastung ausgelesen? Bei BF V DX12 oder DX11? Future Frame Rendering aktiviert? World War 3 ist Unreal Engine (), oder?

Grüße!


----------



## MfDoom (17. Juni 2019)

die Auslastung der Karte schwankt auch, es geht hoch und runter.

WQHD Auflösung
I7 4790k@4,6ghz

Battlefield läuft in DX11, Futureframerendering ist an.
Wenn hier keiner Probleme damit hat dann scheint es an meinem Rechner zu liegen. Beim googlen finde ich zu dieser Fragestellung eben das Thema CPU-Limit. Ich spiele beide Spiele mit sehr niedrigen Grafikeinstellungen.

Was erst geholfen hat war den P7-Status als Minimalstatus festzulegen. Das geht per rechtem Mausklick auf eben diesen, im Wattman. Am nächsten tag schwankte der Takt trotzdem wieder, sehr seltsam.


----------



## Downsampler (17. Juni 2019)

MfDoom schrieb:


> die Auslastung der Karte schwankt auch, es geht hoch und runter.
> 
> WQHD Auflösung
> I7 4790k@4,6ghz
> ...



Das musst du nach einem Neustart erneut einstellen. Wenn du den Rechner runterfährst geht diese Einstellung verloren.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Juni 2019)

Vsync evtl. an oder Chill?
(Ich weiß,blödeFrage an dich,abermanchmalmacht man es sich zu kompliziert)


----------



## MfDoom (17. Juni 2019)

Vsync, chill, Bildratenbegrenzer, alles aus.
vermutlich mein zugemülltes Windows.
alles neu machen, bevor ryzen2 kommt, neeee??
aber muss wohl


----------



## SnaxeX (17. Juni 2019)

Weiß jemand, wie das ist, wenn man die Grafikkarte einsenden muss wegen Defekt - kriegt man da immer nur einen Teilbetrag (Restwert) zurück? An sich hat CaseKing.de die PowerColor nicht mehr auf Lager...

Im Mindstar ist aber gerade die ASUS Vega ROG STRIX 64 für 320€ im Mindstar im Angebot, da überlege ich zuzuschlagen. Dann kann ich nämlich auch den WaKü Block von EKWB kaufen.


----------



## nonamez78 (18. Juni 2019)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wie das ist, wenn man die Grafikkarte einsenden muss wegen Defekt - kriegt man da immer nur einen Teilbetrag (Restwert) zurück? An sich hat CaseKing.de die PowerColor nicht mehr auf Lager...
> 
> Im Mindstar ist aber gerade die ASUS Vega ROG STRIX 64 für 320€ im Mindstar im Angebot, da überlege ich zuzuschlagen. Dann kann ich nämlich auch den WaKü Block von EKWB kaufen.



Der Verkäufer muss die Karte nicht auf Lager haben, sondern schickt sie im Normalfall selber einfach an den passenden Hersteller weiter, welcher dann einen Austausch oder eine Reparatur anstrebt.
Bei Amazon hatte ich es allerdings auch mehrfach, dass wirklich einfach der originale Kaufpreis komplett zurück aufs Konto kam, bei einer SSD (damals noch knapp 1000e für eine 1 TB Crucial Variante)  nach ca. 1,5 Jahren Nutzung.
Mit welcher Rechtfertigung aber nur noch der aktuelle Preis zu Grunde gelegt werden soll, sehe ich nicht. Es ist ja nicht dein Fehler, dass die Karte defekt ist, auf den Preis hast du keinen Einfluss. Für besagten reduzierten Preis kriegst du aber ggf. nicht einmal etwas neues vergleichbares.


----------



## NotAnExit (18. Juni 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Don hatte ein gutes Setting von Gurdi:
> (das wäre 50mV höher als das niedrige Bsp. von mir)



Noch mal Rückmeldung von mir - Auch nach einer ausgiebigen Scum-Session war die Karte mit exakt diesen Settings bei max. bei 70°C, dabei angenehm leise. Ich habe die Lüftersteuerung wieder auf Auto gesetzt, so funktioniert auch der Zero-Fan-Modus. Scheinbar ist die Auto-Kurve schon wirklich gut, da die Karte nicht wärmer wird als mit meiner Custom-Kurve.

Also dafür, dass der Rechner sich den Raum noch mit einem großen Terrarium teilt und es die Tage schon recht warm war, finde ich das wirklich gut! Ich warte jetzt mal ab, ob alles stabil bleibt (wovon ich ausgehe), dann werde ich noch etwas Feintuning betreiben. Evtl. geht noch was an der Spannung.


----------



## Don-71 (18. Juni 2019)

Hast du mit den Settings nochmal Benchmarks mit Verbrauchswerten laufen lassen, zum Vergleich Out of the Box und deinen Werten?


----------



## NotAnExit (18. Juni 2019)

75-100W weniger, über den Daumen. Gesamtsys vorher ca. 430W als Maximum was ich auf dem Messgerät ablesen konnte, jetzt max. 350W.


----------



## sunyego (18. Juni 2019)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wie das ist, wenn man die Grafikkarte einsenden muss wegen Defekt - kriegt man da immer nur einen Teilbetrag (Restwert) zurück? An sich hat CaseKing.de die PowerColor nicht mehr auf Lager...
> 
> Im Mindstar ist aber gerade die ASUS Vega ROG STRIX 64 für 320€ im Mindstar im Angebot, da überlege ich zuzuschlagen. Dann kann ich nämlich auch den WaKü Block von EKWB kaufen.




...würde ich nicht nehmen, viel zu teuer für das gebotene  ! 

ASUS STRIX Gaming 64  ist langsamer als die GTX1080FE und die NV karte ist drei jahre alt, peinlich.
Die frametimes sind zudem deutlich schlechter usw. usw. 
EVGA GeForce RTX 2060 XC Ultra Review: Bridging the Gap - PC Perspective

Es dauert doch nicht mehr lange bis Navi & Super.
Navi hat eine neue Architektur und ist viel effizienter etc.. 
So viel Geld für eine karte die absolut keine konstanz bietet und extrem  viel saft aus der Steckdose zieht, nein !  Das ist fast schon Museumsreif. Ich an deiner stelle, würde es mir gründlich überlegen und so kurz vor release der neuen garantiert keine Vega kaufen.

Der Preis wird schon in ordnung sein (Navi + S), keine Angst ! 

und die Frametimes bei Navi können auch nur besser werden.
Das ist wie gesagt ein gutgemeinter Ratschlag, entscheiden mußt du das natürlich selbst.

Radeon RX Vega 64 vs GeForce GTX 1080 FCAT Analysis - DX11: FCAT Frame Experience Analysis PREY

In allen spielen schlechtere resultate als die olle GTX1080
Ab 40ms wirds ruckelig.

LG


Edit : Sorry doppelpost.


----------



## LDNV (18. Juni 2019)

Och kein Problem. 
Seit heute weiß ich dich richtig zu schätzen


----------



## MfDoom (18. Juni 2019)

Nochmal kurz zur Rückmeldung, Treiber erneuern, zusammen mit ccleaner, hat geholfen. Da muss beim treiberupdate was schief gegangen sein


----------



## ibottoman (18. Juni 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Könnte das HDCP Problem sein. Einfach im Treiberpanel abschalten unter "Display"/"Specs"/"Override".


Bei mir hat's leider nicht geholfen, habe exakt das gleiche Problem wie ARON1337


----------



## sunyego (18. Juni 2019)

Ich finde man begeht einen fehler wenn man sich jetzt noch für Vega entscheidet.  Navi und Super stehen bereits vor der Tür und AMD´s neueste GPU wird dank neuer Architektur vermutlich alles besser machen.

Vega war nunmal nicht der große wurf um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken. Es kann doch nicht angehen das eine karte die das doppelte aus der Steckdose zieht,  dann auch noch mit dem   Overhead und den Frametimes etc. kämpfen muss.  Techreport und GURU3D zeigen doch nur diese immensen probleme.
Link:*** Tech Report - PC Hardware Explored[/url]

NV macht es deutlich besser und die karte (GTX1080) kommt aus einem anderen Jahrhundert.

Ich bin optimistisch was Navi anbelangt und wünsche AMD nur das beste für die neue GEN !
Es kann wie ich bereits geschrieben habe nur besser werden, deswegen mein optimismus.


----------



## janni851 (18. Juni 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> Ich finde man begeht einen fehler wenn man sich jetzt noch für Vega entscheidet.  Navi und Super stehen bereits vor der Tür und AMD´s neueste GPU wird dank neuer Architektur vermutlich alles besser machen.
> 
> Vega war nunmal nicht der große wurf um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken. Es kann doch nicht angehen das eine karte die das doppelte aus der Steckdose zieht,  dann auch noch mit dem   Overhead und den Frametimes etc. kämpfen muss. Techreport hat es auf den punkt gebracht und rx64 liefert unterirdische Ergebnisse in allen Spielen (Frametimes)
> Link:*** Tech Report - PC Hardware Explored[/url]
> ...



Kannst du bitte in den entsprechenden NVIDIA Threads spamen? Hier sind Leute, die sich alle zum Großteil bereits für Vega entschieden haben. Du musst hier niemanden permanent bekehren und erzählen, wie toll eine 1080 ist. Schön dass due noch so gut laufen, aber hier nicht Thema! Es nervt einfach nur noch weil es immer dasselbe ist. 

Wollte jetzt auch mal meine Meinung dazu ablassen. Wir spamen ja auch nicht mit solchen Themen im bspw. Turing Thread rum.

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dudelll (18. Juni 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> ... NV macht es deutlich besser und die karte (GTX1080) kommt aus einem anderen Jahrhundert. ...



Am meisten an dir mag ich ja das du immer so bedacht darauf bist Übertreibungen zu vermeiden


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (18. Juni 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> nicht nehmen
> viel zu teuer  !
> Super
> So viel Geld für eine karte
> ...



Soviel zum Bullshitbingo. 

Desweiteren: Die antike 1080 mit ihren saulahmen 8 GB GDDR5X-Speicher kostet gebraucht selbst 3 Jahre nach Release noch mehr als ne moderne Vega mit pfeilschnellen (und dank HBCC extrem zukunftsicheren) 16GB HBM2-Speicher.

Eine bis zum Anschlag übertaktete Schuhcreme-Karte wie die 1080 stinkt doch sogar gegen ne undervoltete Vega 56 ab. 

Also echt mal.


----------



## sunyego (18. Juni 2019)

Sesselsitzer-2 schrieb:


> Soviel zum Bullshitbingo.
> 
> Desweiteren: Die antike 1080 mit ihren saulahmen 8 GB GDDR5X-Speicher kostet gebraucht selbst 3 Jahre nach Release noch mehr als ne moderne Vega mit pfeilschnellen (und dank HBCC extrem zukunftsicheren) 16GB HBM2-Speicher.
> 
> ...



...weil alle wissen wie göttlich Pascal war !

GTX1080FE (referenz) reicht für die Customs schon aus (RX64)
EVGA GeForce RTX 2060 XC Ultra Review: Bridging the Gap - PC Perspective

...und wenn man beide übertaktet dann sieht rx64 nur noch die Rücklichter und hat nicht den hauch einer chance.
Can Custom Vega 64 Beat The GTX1080 ?  No, no 

YouTube


Eine optimierte rx56 erreicht in den meisten Spielen nicht einmal rx64 (referenz)


----------



## wuchzael (18. Juni 2019)

Er hat halt einfach keine Ahnung von diesen Karten bzw. keine eigenen Erfahrungen damit gemacht und muss deshalb sogar in den Threads wo es nur um Vega geht die Karten ständig madig machen. Weiß nicht was solche Störenfriede überhaupt in Foren verloren haben... es versaut einfach nur das Klima und die Lust auf das Forum. Mir hilft die Ignorierliste .

Grüße!


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (18. Juni 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> ...und wenn man beide übertaktet dann sieht rx64 nur noch die Rücklichter und hat nicht den hauch einer chance.



Was redest du denn da für wirres Zeug zusammen? Hast du getrunken? Komm, nochmal das Video von letztens für dich, ich weiß ja, wie das ist, wenn der Geist ein bisschen benebelt ist vom Gerstensaft, da vergisst ... äh, verdrängt man gelegentlich:

YouTube

(Oh, mein Fehler, das ist ja das Video wo die – der 1080 haushoch überlegene – OC-2070 von ner Stock-Vega abgezogen wird. Ich hoffe du verzeihst diesen Fauxpas und kannst dich trotzdem damit arrangieren.)


----------



## sunyego (18. Juni 2019)

...habe ich geschrieben in den meisten ? Ich korrigiere.  ALLE !

PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Red Devil im Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase

Bye !


----------



## sunyego (18. Juni 2019)

Sesselsitzer-2 schrieb:


> la la la



FOR GAMERS !    ...lange nicht mehr so gelacht. 
Wenn man solche Videos schon posten muss, dann scheint die Verzweiflung wirklich groß zu sein. 

Bye


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (18. Juni 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> (Ich bin der geilste, AMD is kagge, Nvidia hat das beste Preisleistungsverhältnis von der ganzen Welt.)
> 
> Bye !



Richtig Tschüssikowski-Style. Stell dich mir vor, wie jemand, der nach so nem kantig-triumphierenden "Bye !" erstmal ne Runde ab- YouTube -ed

Und zwar bis der Flauscheteppich glüht und Mama an die Tür klopft


----------



## Gurdi (18. Juni 2019)

Der Junge hat echt fiese Komplexe. Erkann einfach nicht ertragen das sich keine Sau für Turing oder Pascal aktuell interessiert.


----------



## Don-71 (19. Juni 2019)

Was ich nicht verstehe, warum in diesem Thread nicht die Moderation eingreift, hier tauschen sich Leute aus, die eine Vega haben und sich über die Technik und das Potential ihrer bereits erworbenen Karten austauschen, da hat er mit seinen gelogenen Influencer Folien aus 2017 überhaupt nichts verloren!
Und wie bereits angemerkt wurde, posten doch auch keine Leute, AMD Marketingfolien in Pascal oder Ruring Threads, wo die Jungs sich austauschen!

Ich verstehe es nicht!
Und das geht Woche um Woche so, außer er ist gesperrt, dann hat man mal Ruhe.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Juni 2019)

Wenn er gesperrt wird kommt er eh als neuer Account einfach wieder. Von daher.


----------



## LDNV (19. Juni 2019)

Vote for VAC Ban


----------



## Eyren (19. Juni 2019)

Einfach lächeln und nicken.

Sunyego wird nie den Unterschied zwischen OC,Custom,UV und optimiert verstehen.

Sunyego wird weiterhin ohne eigene Erfahrung stumpf den anderen nachrennen.

Solche Menschen gibt es nun mal, wiederholt man etwas wie ein Mantra oft genug wird es für einen zur Wahrheit. 

Von daher:"Lächeln und nicken."

Oder wie meine liebste Mutter immer wieder ausrief:" oh lieber Gott so lass doch ein paar Dosen Chappi regnen, dort ist genug Hirn drin."


----------



## drstoecker (19. Juni 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> FOR GAMERS !    ...lange nicht mehr so gelacht.
> Wenn man solche Videos schon posten muss, dann scheint die Verzweiflung wirklich groß zu sein.
> 
> Bye


Google mal wie man seine Beiträge editiert anstatt immer neu zu posten, zur Not frag mal im NVIDIA Forum nach! Und kapier es endlich mal das hier erwachsene User sind die schon eine Vega ihr eigen nennen, dies hier ist kein Bekehrungsthread für zukünftige Käufer deshalb kannste du dir deine Schuljungen benchmarks aus dem Kindergarten schenken.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe, warum in diesem Thread nicht die Moderation eingreift, hier tauschen sich Leute aus, die eine Vega haben und sich über die Technik und das Potential ihrer bereits erworbenen Karten austauschen, da hat er mit seinen gelogenen Influencer Folien aus 2017 überhaupt nichts verloren!
> Und wie bereits angemerkt wurde, posten doch auch keine Leute, AMD Marketingfolien in Pascal oder Ruring Threads, wo die Jungs sich austauschen!
> 
> Ich verstehe es nicht!
> Und das geht Woche um Woche so, außer er ist gesperrt, dann hat man mal Ruhe.


Solange der sunnyboy nicht ausfallend wird können die mods nichts machen, das Thema hatten wir schon.
als NVIDIAner scheint es eh seit eh und jeh etwas langweilig zu sein das sich solche „vollprofis“ immer wieder hier hin verirren und beweisen müssen warum die Sich doch für eine grüne Karte entscheiden/entschieden haben. obwohl es ja ganz klar auf der Hand liegt wo mehr Potential drin steckt wie man hier ja sehen kann.
vllt sollten sich diese Kollegen einfach mal eine Vega zulegen um sich selbst ein Bild davon zu machen.


----------



## hks1981 (19. Juni 2019)

Ich verstehe es auch nicht, denn wie gesagt ist die Vega mit UV und OC ordentlich optimiert und läuft sehr gut! Ich vergleiche diese dann gerne mit meiner ehemaligen 1080 und komme da immer auf Plus/Minus schneller oder etwas langsamer. Für eine Karte die  289€ gekostet hat, ist das Sensationell und ich bin sehr happy damit! 

Ich habe auch hier in den letzten Monaten keinen Bericht von einen AMD User gesehen, der mit irgendwelchen Benches im NV Forum ist und behauptet das die Vega alles zersägt!? 

Da kommt man dann leider nur wenn man sagt man sei mit Vega zufrieden immer mit dem Argument RayTracing. Also mein Fazit, die beste P/L Karte am Markt ist die Vega sofern man hier sich 15min Zeit nimmt und diese dann optimiert! Dann hat man seine Freude mit der Karte!


----------



## Ralle@ (19. Juni 2019)

Einfach auf die Igno List mit ihm und fertig, dann muss man den Bullshit nicht lesen.
Traurig dass solch Leute nicht gebannt werden.

Bezüglich AMD & Nvidia.
Ich habe ja meist beide High End Karten der beiden Hersteller und beide schenken sich nicht viel. Je nach Game und Setting haben beide Vor und Nachteile, beide machen Spaß mit beiden kann man alles spielen was es so am Markt gibt. Bei AMD muss man halt selber Hand anlegen und die Karte zu optimieren, bei Nvidia ist es dann eher feintunen.


----------



## Elistaer (19. Juni 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> FOR GAMERS !    ...lange nicht mehr so gelacht. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> Wenn man solche Videos schon posten muss, dann scheint die Verzweiflung wirklich groß zu sein.
> 
> Bye


Oh ja vor allem wenn ich dann sehe wie andere immer mit der raytracing Keule kommen und eine 2070 schaft da kaum 60 FPS die 2060 ist bei 30 FHD toll da hat sich das Geld gelohnt für Technik die nur nutzloser blast ist.

Eine Vega mit RDNA Architektur wäre das richtige aber die kommt ja noch.

Ich konnte in beiden Vega threads viel mitnehmen und werde dann bei Navi zuschlagen und schauen was ich da noch so rausholen kann. Vielleicht ja 1800 MHz bei 180 Watt verbrauch wer weiß.

Sorry an den Rest der musste sein. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SnaxeX (19. Juni 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> Ich finde man begeht einen fehler wenn man sich jetzt noch für Vega entscheidet.  Navi und Super stehen bereits vor der Tür und AMD´s neueste GPU wird dank neuer Architektur vermutlich alles besser machen.
> 
> Vega war nunmal nicht der große wurf um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken. Es kann doch nicht angehen das eine karte die das doppelte aus der Steckdose zieht,  dann auch noch mit dem   Overhead und den Frametimes etc. kämpfen muss.  Techreport und GURU3D zeigen doch nur diese immensen probleme.
> Link:*** Tech Report - PC Hardware Explored[/url]
> ...



Abgesehen davon dass es einen schon zu Denken geben sollte, dass AMD Navi nur mit einer Vega 56 vergleicht, war ich immer sehr zufrieden mit meiner Vega 64, da ich auf 1145MHz HBM Takt gehen konnte und ich kurz davor war sie unter Wasser zu setzen.

Und wer Strom sparen will sollt mal seinen 10 Jahren alten Kühlschrank/Waschmaschine wechseln...


----------



## NotAnExit (19. Juni 2019)

Sunyego, ich habe beide Karten hier - Eine GTX 1080 in meinem Rechner und eine Vega 56 im Rechner meiner Frau. 

Ja, zugegeben, ich hätte meiner Frau auch gerne eine 1080 gekauft, aber diese sind neu nur noch (wenn überhaupt) zu absurden Preisen erhältlich und gebraucht legt man wieviel hin? 300€? Ein Plan wäre auch gewesen, dass ich auf eine 2080 aufrüste und meine Frau die 1080 bekommt. Aber aufrüsten für +35% Mehrlesitung kommt momentan noch nicht in Frage. Und Grafikkarten kaufe ich ungern gebraucht. 

Was hat NV denn aktuell im Bereich bis 300€ (neu)? 1660 + 1660ti, mit 6GB und langsamer als die V56. Für eine gescheite 1070 legt man auch 300€ hin.

Ich habe für die V56 Arez Strix 269€ inkl. Versand gezahlt, sorry, dafür bekomme ich nichts vergleichbares bei Team grün. Mag sein, dass mit den GTX3XXX die Karten neu gemischt werden und ich dann für Cyberpunk aufrüste, aber so lange zu warten, um die 1080 erst dann meiner Frau zu vererben, hat auch keinen Sinn. Ich denke auch nicht, dass sie jetzt noch was anderes will. Das Teil läuft und ist leise. Der 2600K limitiert leider ab und zu - R5 3600X ist in Planung.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aqxL27pmYpE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ralle@ (19. Juni 2019)

Ja, bis 300€ kann man eigentlich nur Vega kaufen, wenn man 8GB VRAM haben möchte.
Arbeitskollege hat sich selbst erst eine Vega 64 Nitro für 325€ besorgt, ein Schnäppchen wie ich finde. Anfangs war er nicht happy aber nach paar Minuten anpassen, ist er es. Vega wurde halt am Anfang zu sehr verteufelt und das hängt halt nach, da alle einfach nur nachlabern ohne selbst Erfahrung gemacht zu haben.


----------



## EyRaptor (19. Juni 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Einfach auf die Igno List mit ihm und fertig, dann muss man den Bullshit nicht lesen.
> Traurig dass solch Leute nicht gebannt werden.



Normalerweise bin ich eher dagegen Probleme zu ignorieren, aber ich glaube in diesem Fall hast du recht.
Ist eben doof für Leute die neu in den Thread kommen, wenn keiner mehr diesem Bullshit wiederspricht.



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Bezüglich AMD & Nvidia.
> Ich habe ja meist beide High End Karten der beiden Hersteller und beide schenken sich nicht viel. Je nach Game und Setting haben beide Vor und Nachteile, beide machen Spaß mit beiden kann man alles spielen was es so am Markt gibt. Bei AMD muss man halt selber Hand anlegen und die Karte zu optimieren, bei Nvidia ist es dann eher feintunen.



Ich habe zwar keine 2080ti und keine R7 mehr, dafür aber sonst alle bisherigen Big-Chips und kann das absolut unterschreiben.

@suny
Wie wäre es, wenn du es einfach mal selbst ausprobierst?
Vega 56 gibt es gerade neu für 229€, also viel kann man da nicht kaputtmachen. 
Dann ist dein Geschreibsel in diesem Thread vllt. auch nichtmehr ganz so fehl am Platz.


----------



## Ralle@ (19. Juni 2019)

Es ist das letzte Mittel.
Ich habe es eine Zeitlang versucht ihm mit Argumenten zu widersprechen, es hilft nur nix. Er ignoriert sie, dreht sie sich wie er es braucht und es kommt wieder Fanboy Gelaber vom Feinsten, dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu schade. Und da er nicht dauerhaft gebannt wird, bleibt halt nur die Igno.


----------



## DaHell63 (19. Juni 2019)

Ignorieren ist wohl das einzige Mittel.
Solchen Aussagen/Antworten


Sesselsitzer-2 schrieb:


> Eine bis zum Anschlag übertaktete  Schuhcreme-Karte wie die 1080 stinkt doch sogar gegen ne undervoltete  Vega 56 ab.
> Also echt mal.


spornen Ihn höchstens an alles zu geben.


----------



## Downsampler (19. Juni 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Ja, bis 300€ kann man eigentlich nur Vega kaufen, wenn man 8GB VRAM haben möchte.
> Arbeitskollege hat sich selbst erst eine Vega 64 Nitro für 325€ besorgt, ein Schnäppchen wie ich finde. Anfangs war er nicht happy aber nach paar Minuten anpassen, ist er es. Vega wurde halt am Anfang zu sehr verteufelt und das hängt halt nach, da alle einfach nur nachlabern ohne selbst Erfahrung gemacht zu haben.



Genauso ging es mir auch. Hab gedacht, die Vega säuft Strom ohne Ende. Als dann mitte 2018 die ersten Undervolting Tools rauskamen und man Seitenweise Ergebnisse dazu im Netz finden konnte, wurde es für mich wieder interessant, weil der Stromverbrauch mit UV manchmal 100 Watt weniger war als in den Launchtestberichten angegeben und das noch mit automatischer Leistungsverbesserung.


----------



## chill_eule (19. Juni 2019)

Ich klinke mich mal kurz mit einer Frage ein, weil die Foren-Suche mir nix angezeigt hat.

Gibt es einen entsprechend Laberthread oder OC/UV Thread auch für die RX 580?


----------



## Ralle@ (19. Juni 2019)

[BIOS-Mod] RX480 -> RX580 Conversions & Custom Mod How-to RX470/RX480/RX570/RX580


----------



## EyRaptor (19. Juni 2019)

Finde ich am Handy grad irgendwie nichts, aber ich behaupte mal ganz frech, dass du deine Fragen/whatever dazu auch hier posten kannst.
Viele von uns haben auch eine Polaris Karte und wir helfen gerne.


Ist mmn. auch weniger schlimm als das unerwünschte off-topic  von "anderen" hier 

Edit: Ok, Ralle@ war schneller 
Der Thread geht natürlich.


----------



## chill_eule (19. Juni 2019)

Tjaaa, ok, dann mal los, auf EyRaptor's Verantwortung 

Meine sapphire rx580 nitro+ werkelt seit rund 2 Monaten in meinem System. Nun lese ich ständig hier im Forum vom ominösen undervolting 
Sind ja nun mitten im Hochsommer (heute 31°C in Hamburg ) und da hör ich meine Graka natürlich schon deutlich aus dem Gehäuse pusten.
Nun soll ja undervolting das "DING" sein um, nicht nur die Effizienz/Leistung generell zu steigern, sondern auch um sparsamer und somit leiser unterwegs zu sein.

Habe mich nun schon über google generell ein wenig ins Thema eingelesen und auch schon erste Erfolge mittels Wattman erzielen können 
Meine Frage ist eher allgemeiner Natur, ob es irgendwo Fallstricke oder Anfängerfehler gibt, die man leicht übersieht?#
Wie z.B. Powertarget hoch oder runter?
Einfluss des VRam und dessen Spannung?
Gibt es Werte und Zahlen mit denen man anfangen kann, weil quasi "jeder" Polaris 20 damit umgehen kann?

Habe bisher einfach nur testweise die Spannung der einzelnen States schrittweise etwas verringert und das Powertarget angehoben (Was besser sein soll?)
Den VRam habe ich bisher nur ganz leicht mal testweise übertaktet, ohne dabei dessen Spannung zu ändern. Gibt es da auch Erfahrungen zu? (Mit Sicherheit, nur wo?  )

Wäre sehr dankbar für etwas Hilfe oder verlinkungen zu entsprechenden Threads


----------



## MfDoom (19. Juni 2019)

ist die Vega56 denn auch für FullHD zu gebrauchen? Bin gerade am übelegen eine zu holen


----------



## EyRaptor (19. Juni 2019)

So, bin jetzt heimgekommen und hab gleich meine rx 580 Nitro+ eingebaut (allerdings die Special Edition, ist aber baugleich mit deiner). 
Zuerst die Werte unter Witcher 3 @1440p @stock.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann schnell undervoltet (und leicht untertaktet) in der gleichen Szene.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Powertarget ist gleich, weil das undervoltet eh nicht mehr ausgeschöpft wird.
Also bin ich jetzt undervoltet bei 40 Watt weniger Verbrauch, 3 C° kühler bei weniger Lüfterdrehzahl.
Raumtemperatur ist gerade bei etwa 27C°.

Kann sein dass du die Werte nicht 1zu1 übernehmen kannst, da die Qualität jedes Siliziumchips unterschiedlich ist.
Mein Sample dieser Karte ist aber vergleichsweise mies, deswegen denke ich, dass du da ca. rankommen solltest.
Wenn du ein golden Sample haben solltest (wie ich mit meiner rx580 Aorus XTR ) dann ist da nochmal DEUTLICH mehr drin.


Zum undervolting selbst würde ich einfach den Wattman im Treiber benutzen.
Dann langsam die Spannung reduzieren, bis es instabil wird oder andere Fehler auftreten (Artefakte, microstutter, whatever).
Den Clockspeed kannst du je nach Qualität deines Chips auch mal reduzieren oder sogar anheben.
Dem Vram könntest du auch noch übertakten. Das macht vom Verbrauch kaum etwas aus aber es bringt auch ein wenig Leistung.


Edit:


MfDoom schrieb:


> ist die Vega56 denn auch für FullHD zu gebrauchen? Bin gerade am übelegen eine zu holen



Mmn. schon -> Regler nach rechts .

Edit 2:
Ich hab bis jetzt schon länger keine Polaris mehr undervoltet, also falls ich etwas vergessen haben sollte, bitte immer raus damit.

Grüße
EyRaptor


----------



## chill_eule (19. Juni 2019)

Bei mir sieht es nach mehreren Testläufen so aus:
(nur in Games und keine syntetischen Benchmarks unter FulHD)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lüfterkurve auf auto, VRam um 100Mhz übertaktet, ohne die Spannung anzupassen.
Bisher läuft alles... 
Aber keine Ahnung ob die "Chill" Funktion im Radeon Treiber irgendwie dazwischen funkt?
(FPS Limit auf 60, Monitor gibt nicht mehr her)


----------



## MfDoom (19. Juni 2019)

Schön! die Frage ist nur, die momentane Gigabyte im Mindstar nehmen oder auf eine Sapphire warten


----------



## Ralle@ (19. Juni 2019)

Über die Gigabyte Karten liest man viel schlechtes aber auch lobende Worte.
Ich bin der Meinung, die Gigabyte Karte kannst nur nehmen wenn du ein High Airflow Case hast und im Sommer dann unbedingt undervolten, dann dürfte die Karte wirklich nicht schlecht sein. Ich würde es probieren.


----------



## Downsampler (19. Juni 2019)

Die Pulse gibts für 255,-. Was ist daran verkehrt? 100 Tacken billiger als noch vor 6 Monaten.


----------



## MfDoom (19. Juni 2019)

da ist nix verkehrt. Das Budget liegt eigentlich bei 200€. Da ist die Gigabyte wirklich verlockend, ich denke die wirds


----------



## LDNV (19. Juni 2019)

Die Gigabyte ist völlig in Ordnung. 
Hab auch mal eine 64er Gigabyte da gehabt und konnte mich über sie nicht beschweren. 
Halt die üblichen Optimierungen machen, dann bleibt sie auch angenehm leise. Wenn auch ein Tick lauter als die Strix oder Nitro (2 Fan Design eben) aber wirklich nicht dramatisch. 
Hab ich seiner Zeit durchaus Wohnzimmer Tauglich gekriegt vom Lärmpegel her.

Was man wissen muss ist das die Karte ohne es anzuzeigen irgendwo overvoltet. 
Heißt, die eingestellte und angezeigte Spannung passt nicht zum verbrauch. 
Weswegen man sie Augenscheinlich weiter untervolten kann als andere. Ob es bei der 56er auch so ist weiß ich allerdings nicht.

Hatte das mal mit Gurdi lange lange durch gekaut und die Karte analysiert. Findet sich hier irgendwo im Thread... 

War vorhin tatsächlich auch am überlegen im zweit Rechner die 580 damit abzulösen. 
Aber das lohnt sich dann doch nicht wirklich ... ist eigentlich eine 480 mit 580 Bios. da krieg ich vll 120 für, wären dann über 100€ Aufpreis, und das mir dann doch nicht wert wo die Kiste noch ausreichend rennt und nur ein 60 Hz Moni dran hängt.


----------



## chill_eule (19. Juni 2019)

Gerade was bemerkt...
Egal was ich im Wattman einstelle, sobald ich ein Game starte werden alle Spannungen wieder auf Default gesetzt 
Was ist da denn los? Möchte eigentlich ungern auf Drittanbieter zurückgreifen, wie z.B. den Afterburner


----------



## LDNV (19. Juni 2019)

Afterburner mit Vega sowieso nicht. Mit den RX 5xx Karten kann man den gut nutzen aber nicht mit Vega (Außer fürs OSD) 

Aber mir ist der Wattman auch zu unzuverlässig daher geht für mich nichts über das OverdriveNTool. 

Das Coole ist..... setz im Wattman alle Einstellungen, starte dann erst ODT , und dort stehen die Werte vom Wattman drin und kannst einfach als Profil speichern und muss auch nicht im Hintergrund laufen.


----------



## Elistaer (19. Juni 2019)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Gerade was bemerkt...
> Egal was ich im Wattman einstelle, sobald ich ein Game starte werden alle Spannungen wieder auf Default gesetzt
> Was ist da denn los? Möchte eigentlich ungern auf Drittanbieter zurückgreifen, wie z.B. den Afterburner


Hast du die Werte als neues Profil gespeichert?

Dann Wattmann im Hintergrund laufen lassen. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chill_eule (19. Juni 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Hast du die Werte als neues Profil gespeichert?
> 
> Dann Wattmann im Hintergrund laufen lassen.



Genau so, ja! Habe mittlerweile mehrere "Test"profile...
Profil laden -> alle Werte wie sie sein sollen -> Spiel starten -> Spannungen werden wieder zurück gesetzt... Power Target, VRam OC bleiben erhalten.
Hab ich es mit den Spannungen zu doll getrieben, dass Wattman lieber default Werte lädt? 

Muss dann anscheinend erstmal irgendein beliebiges Profil laden um überhaupt wieder Werte ändern zu können


----------



## Downsampler (19. Juni 2019)

Kann sein daß du zu wenig mV eingetragen hast. Bei den Vega Karten ist das auch so. Wenn man zu wenig Spannung nimmt, wird 1.05 V automatisch eingestellt.

Mit dem ODT sollte man doch auch einen RegKey erzeugen können für permanente Einstellungen?


----------



## LDNV (19. Juni 2019)

Jo kann man, 
oder man macht es selbst

Text Dokument erstellen: 



> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> 
> [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
> "OverdriveNTool"="\"D:\\Installationen\\Grafikkarten\\OverdriveNTool\\OverdriveNTool.exe\" -p0\"Profil 1\""



Wobei der Pfad natürlich zu euren Ordner gehen muss und "Profil 1" für den gespeicherten Profil Namen steht. 
Danach die txt. in .reg umbenennen und ausführen.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Juni 2019)

LDNV schrieb:


> Die Gigabyte ist völlig in Ordnung.
> Hab auch mal eine 64er Gigabyte da gehabt und konnte mich über sie nicht beschweren.
> Halt die üblichen Optimierungen machen, dann bleibt sie auch angenehm leise. Wenn auch ein Tick lauter als die Strix oder Nitro (2 Fan Design eben) aber wirklich nicht dramatisch.
> Hab ich seiner Zeit durchaus Wohnzimmer Tauglich gekriegt vom Lärmpegel her.
> ...



Die Giga hat eine andere Herangehensweise. Die Karte ist jeweils die sparsamste Costum Vega. Die Spannungen sind dort sehr niedrig angesetzt aber mit einer hohen Amperstärke für die Gpu. Die Fehler die man von der Karte liest sind nur den alten Biosversionen anhängig. Ich will das nicht zu genau ausführen aber es sprich wenig gegen die Karte. Es ist eine Budget Vega ich habe die aber ohne Probleme auf 2070 Niveau getaktet bekommen als V56


----------



## Typhoon007 (20. Juni 2019)

Ich habe mir vor kurzem die Saphire Nitro+ RX Vega 64 gekauft und hab mit Trix die LED Farben verändert aber die Lüfter scheinen keine LEDs zu haben oder sind ausgeschaltet oder defekt. Hat die Karte keine LEDs an den drei Lüftern oder was stimmt da nicht? Ich sehe bei manchen Bildern das auch die LEDs leuchten nur bei mir nicht.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. Juni 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> So, bin jetzt heimgekommen und hab gleich meine rx 580 Nitro+ eingebaut (allerdings die Special Edition, ist aber baugleich mit deiner).
> Zuerst die Werte unter Witcher 3 @1440p @stock.
> 
> 
> ...



krass. so viel zieht meine V64 im schnitt bei Anno @4K glaub ich. ich muss der fairness halber auch auch eingestehen, dass ich sie auf 30fps limitiere und noch nicht all zu weit vorangeschritten bin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



natürlich, die werte schwanken und ich kann auch aus der erinnerung heraus sagen, dass sie später auch höher sind. aber dass ne 580 so viel strom zieht, hätte ich mal nicht erwartet. 



Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vor kurzem die Saphire Nitro+ RX  Vega 64 gekauft und hab mit Trix die LED Farben verändert aber die  Lüfter scheinen keine LEDs zu haben oder sind ausgeschaltet oder defekt.  Hat die Karte keine LEDs an den drei Lüftern oder was stimmt da nicht?  Ich sehe bei manchen Bildern das auch die LEDs leuchten nur bei mir  nicht.



ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. but... wayne?


----------



## Typhoon007 (20. Juni 2019)

Jahtari schrieb:


> krass. so viel zieht meine V64 im schnitt bei Anno @4K glaub ich. ich muss der fairness halber auch auch eingestehen, dass ich sie auf 30fps limitiere und noch nicht all zu weit vorangeschritten bin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haben die Lüfter also garkeine LEDs? Wie kommt es dann das auf manchen Bildern LEDs an den Lüftern leuchten? Hmmm...

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LDNV (20. Juni 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Giga hat eine andere Herangehensweise. Die Karte ist jeweils die sparsamste Costum Vega. Die Spannungen sind dort sehr niedrig angesetzt aber mit einer hohen Amperstärke für die Gpu. Die Fehler die man von der Karte liest sind nur den alten Biosversionen anhängig. Ich will das nicht zu genau ausführen aber es sprich wenig gegen die Karte. Es ist eine Budget Vega ich habe die aber ohne Probleme auf 2070 Niveau getaktet bekommen als V56



Schön zu lesen. 
Seit ihr/du dem Mysterium doch noch mal nach gegangen? 
Hat dir wohl keine Ruhe gelassen damals


----------



## Typhoon007 (20. Juni 2019)

Kann mir bitte jemand mit 100% iger Sicherheit sagen wo sich der Silentmodus und Boostmodus bei Saphire Nitro+ RX Vega 64 also in welche stellung links oder rechts die sich jeweils befinden? Warum findet man nirgends eine offizielle Quelle dafür? Es gibt nichts ausser nur forenbeiträge. Kennt jemand eine Quelle wo das schwarz auf weiss ganz offiziell geschrieben steht?

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (20. Juni 2019)

LDNV schrieb:


> Schön zu lesen.
> Seit ihr/du dem Mysterium doch noch mal nach gegangen?
> Hat dir wohl keine Ruhe gelassen damals



Hab extra eine gekauft, gepimpt und dann nen Kumpel gegeben.

Zur Nitro, da gibt es zwei Varianten von. Die andere gab es nur kurz und mit 3x8Pin


----------



## Elistaer (20. Juni 2019)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand mit 100% iger Sicherheit sagen wo sich der Silentmodus und Boostmodus bei Saphire Nitro+ RX Vega 64 also in welche stellung links oder rechts die sich jeweils befinden? Warum findet man nirgends eine offizielle Quelle dafür? Es gibt nichts ausser nur forenbeiträge. Kennt jemand eine Quelle wo das schwarz auf weiss ganz offiziell geschrieben steht?Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe ist die werkseinstellung boost Modus vom Schalter her. Solltest du noch nicht 100 mal umgestellt haben dann wäre dem entsprechend die andere Seite meines Wissens links der silent Mode

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Typhoon007 (20. Juni 2019)

Genau das ist mein Problem. Ich habe nichts umgestellt und der Schalter ist im Moment links. Viele sagen aber das links sich standardmässig von werk her der Silentmodus befindet. Ich möchte endlich die Gewissheit haben und suche nach einer hundert prozentige Quelle. [emoji22]

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dudelll (20. Juni 2019)

Hm gpuz müsste dir eigentlich das Powerlimit anzeigen, das sollte sich beim umstellen des Schalters verändern, damit müsstest du das sicher rausfinden können. Alternativ im Treiber alles auf Standard lassen, irgendeinen Benchmark starten und schauen was gpuz zum Verbrauch sagt währenddessen, der sollte sich je nach Bios unterscheiden, zumindest solange du nicht ins Temp limit läufst.


----------



## Elistaer (20. Juni 2019)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Genau das ist mein Problem. Ich habe nichts umgestellt und der Schalter ist im Moment links. Viele sagen aber das links sich standardmässig von werk her der Silentmodus befindet. Ich möchte endlich die Gewissheit haben und suche nach einer hundert prozentige Quelle. [emoji22]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


Lade dir mal HWinfo und dazu GPU-Z herunter.

Im silent BIOS hast du eine geringere Spannung als im boost. Dazu kommt das der takt im silent niedriger sein sollte. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Typhoon007 (20. Juni 2019)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Hm gpuz müsste dir eigentlich das Powerlimit anzeigen, das sollte sich beim umstellen des Schalters verändern, damit müsstest du das sicher rausfinden können. Alternativ im Treiber alles auf Standard lassen, irgendeinen Benchmark starten und schauen was gpuz zum Verbrauch sagt währenddessen, der sollte sich je nach Bios unterscheiden, zumindest solange du nicht ins Temp limit läufst.



Das war heute morgen nach ca. 45 minuten AC Unity. Was meinst du? Ist das der Silentmodus?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. Juni 2019)

ich hatte das selbe problem. mir wurde gesagt, in richtung slotblende ist es der silent-mode und das scheint wohl auch zu stimmen. Schau in GPU-Z, was bei "Advanced" als Board Power Limit steht - beim silent Bios ist das wohl der niedrigere Wert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Typhoon007 (20. Juni 2019)

Jahtari schrieb:


> ich hatte das selbe problem. mir wurde gesagt, in richtung slotblende ist es der silent-mode und das scheint wohl auch zu stimmen. Schau in GPU-Z, was bei "Advanced" als Board Power Limit steht - beim silent Bios ist das wohl der niedrigere Wert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So siehts bei mir aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. Juni 2019)

wird dann wohl das silent-bios sein. schalter links, also an der slotblende.


----------



## chill_eule (20. Juni 2019)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Das war heute morgen nach ca. 45 minuten AC Unity. Was meinst du? Ist das der Silentmodus?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stell doch mal den Switch um und mach den Vergleich direkt 

Sorry für Offtopic, weil falscher Grafikchip, aber gestern habe ich die inoffzielle Erlaubnis dafür bekommen 

Habe mich nun gestern und heute noch mal intensiver mit Undervolting beschäftigt und mit entsprechenden Tools und auch Zeit bewaffnet.

Was ich zuerst festgestellt habe: Meine Sapphire RX580 Nitro+ kann mit default Wattman Settings nicht ihren maximal boost von 1411Mhz halten, taktet sich bei ca. 75°/76° immer ganz kurz auf 1390Mhz runter 
Allein durch die Erhöhung des Powertargets war dies möglich, aber auch laut.

Nach vielen Testläufen und kleinen Schritten runter bei der Spannung für die GPU bin ich nun (erstmal) bei folgendem Ergebnis gelandet:

-0,75mV für P7

MaxTemp um 4°C geringer
AvgTemp 1° geringer
Durchschnittsspannung sogar um 0,9mV geringer 
Durschschnitts-Lüfterdrehzahl um ca. 500RPM geringer (deutlich hörbar leiser)

Sehr angenehmer Nebeneffekt:
Da mein uralt Netzteil nun nicht mehr soo stark belastet wird, bleibt auch dieses viel leiser als vorher 

(Für alle Vega-Besitzer: Einfach ignorieren bei Desinteresse )


----------



## Typhoon007 (20. Juni 2019)

Jahtari schrieb:


> wird dann wohl das silent-bios sein. schalter links, also an der slotblende.


Weisst du zufällig wie hoch mein 64er im Boostmodus hochtakten muss beim spielen? Ich werde heute Abend mal den Schalter nach rechts stellen und dann testen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## EyRaptor (20. Juni 2019)

Ist den meisten Polaris Karten @stock normal dass die maximal mögliche Boost Taktrate oft nicht erreicht wird.
Hast du die avg. temp. aus GPU-Z? Wenn ja, hast du das Programm erst gestartet, als das Spiel schon lief?  
Denn ansonsten werden auch die Werte aus dem Idle mit eingerechnet.
0,9V weniger kann nicht sein, denn dann müsste die GPU mit 0,1-0,2V arbeiten . Eher sind es 0,09V (90mv statt 75mv).


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. Juni 2019)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Weisst du zufällig wie hoch mein 64er im Boostmodus hochtakten muss beim spielen? Ich werde heute Abend mal den Schalter nach rechts stellen und dann testen.



nicht wirklich. habe meine undervoltet weil ich nur ein 500W Netzteil habe und seitdem alles stabil läuft, kümmert mich das nicht mehr. gestern mal kurz bei anno reingeschaut, da sah es so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich kann dir erstmal nur sagen, dass der angebene takt (bei mir 1630MHz) nicht erreicht wird. da muss man irgendwas rechnen, weiss nicht mehr genau. RX480 (oder ein anderer) kann da sicher mehr zu sagen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kleine ot-frage: warum kann mein gpu-z keine gescheiten screenshots mehr schießen? 



EyRaptor schrieb:


> 0,9V weniger kann nicht sein, denn dann müsste die GPU mit 0,1-0,2V arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Eigentlich hat er ja sogar 0,9mV geschrieben. Das wären dann 0,0009V.


----------



## chill_eule (20. Juni 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> 0,9V weniger kann nicht sein, denn dann müsste die GPU mit 0,1-0,2V arbeiten . Eher sind es 0,09V (90mv statt 75mv).



Ähm, ja 



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ist den meisten Polaris Karten @stock normal dass die maximal mögliche Boost Taktrate oft nicht erreicht wird.
> Hast du die avg. temp. aus GPU-Z? Wenn ja, hast du das Programm erst gestartet, als das Spiel schon lief?
> Denn ansonsten werden auch die Werte aus dem Idle mit eingerechnet.



Bin so vorgegangen:
GPU-Z Avg Anzeige ganz frisch resettet und direkt danach den Unigine Superposition Benchmark gestartet. Nach dem durchlauf zwei Screenshots erstellt und direkt einen zweiten Durchgang gestartet, sodass GPU-Z quasi weiterhin die Avg Werte unter Volllast anzeigt. Abzüglich der paar % Idle Time während des Ladevorgangs, aber die machen den Kohl auch nicht Fett 
Zum vergleich habe ich dann jeweils den Screenshot (mit entsprechend etwas höheren Avg-Werten) nach dem zweiten Durchlauf herangezogen.

Wattman hat die Werte bisher auch so gespeichert, nach einem Neustart gerade.
Werde jetzt gleich mal unter Realbedinungen, sprich Zocken, testen, was denn so bei mittlerer Last zwischendurch passiert.

EDIT:

Grad ca. 30 min Dungeons 3 (geiles Game btw. ) gezockt.
Lüfter ging eigentlich nie über 900 RPM, was schon mal seeehr viel geiler ist als mit Wattmann default settings, allerdings ist mir das Game dann eben abgeschmiert, inklusive AMD Treiber crash...
Nach dem Neustart waren allerdings die Wattman Settings wieder so wie vorher (meine) und es gab keinen reset auf default 
Habe jetzt sicherheitshalber mal die Spannung für P3-P6 wieder etwas erhöht und dem maximum angeglichen, vlt. hilft das.


----------



## Dudelll (20. Juni 2019)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Weisst du zufällig wie hoch mein 64er im Boostmodus hochtakten muss beim spielen? Ich werde heute Abend mal den Schalter nach rechts stellen und dann testen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk



Das andere Bios sollte ein pl von 240w haben glaub ich. Der boost verändert sich aber vermutlich kaum ohne manuell Hand anzulegen weil die Karte an Luft einfach direkt ins Temp Limit läuft, war zumindest bei meiner ref vorm Umbau auf Wasser so. 

Prinzipiell würde ich sagen solange du mit Luft kühlst erreichst du mit manuellem tweaking die gleichen Taktraten egal welches Bios du benutzt.


----------



## chill_eule (20. Juni 2019)

Jetzt noch mal 45 min. erfolgreich ingame ohne Absturz. Entweder war es nur ein blöder Zufall oder die angepassten mittleren Powerstates haben tatsächlich was gebracht, wer weiß 
Erstmal läufts  
Mal schauen ob ich noch die Muße finde mit noch niedrigeren Spannungen etwas weiter zu testen


----------



## drstoecker (20. Juni 2019)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Schön! die Frage ist nur, die momentane Gigabyte im Mindstar nehmen oder auf eine Sapphire warten


Der @gurdi hatte die Karte ordentlich getweakt, das wäre dein Mann!
ich habe von Anfang an gesagt das diese Probleme mit der Karte nur das Release bios betreffen!


Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vor kurzem die Saphire Nitro+ RX Vega 64 gekauft und hab mit Trix die LED Farben verändert aber die Lüfter scheinen keine LEDs zu haben oder sind ausgeschaltet oder defekt. Hat die Karte keine LEDs an den drei Lüftern oder was stimmt da nicht? Ich sehe bei manchen Bildern das auch die LEDs leuchten nur bei mir nicht.


Denke die LEDs findest du nur bei der Special Edition mit 3x8pin Stromanschlüssen.
übeigens das First bios ist immer nach Hinten zum Stromanschluss hin und das Second bios zur slotblende hin. Ob es 2 unterschiedliche Versionen sind musst du selbst testen, oft sind es identische .


----------



## Typhoon007 (20. Juni 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Der @gurdi hatte die Karte ordentlich getweakt, das wäre dein Mann!
> ich habe von Anfang an gesagt das diese Probleme mit der Karte nur das Release bios betreffen!
> 
> Denke die LEDs findest du nur bei der Special Edition mit 3x8pin Stromanschlüssen.
> übeigens das First bios ist immer nach Hinten zum Stromanschluss hin und das Second bios zur slotblende hin. Ob es 2 unterschiedliche Versionen sind musst du selbst testen, oft sind es identische .


Bei mir ist es von werk aus nach links also richtung Slotblende. Hab wie gesagt nichts umgestellt. Hab den Schalter nicht mal berührt. Das wäre dann Second Bios oder wie? Da soll sich aber der Silent Bios befinden.

Noch eine andere Frage.
Hab Gears of War 4 Benchmark laufen lassen und mir ist aufgefallen das die GPU in 4K und fasst alles Ultra einstellungen (im Silent Bios modus) nur bis maximal 1160 Mhz hochtaktet. Ist das normal? Denke nicht oder? Normal wäre maximal 1373 Mhz. Das hier ist aber deutlich darunter.
8GB Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 64 Nitro+ Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dudelll (20. Juni 2019)

Sieht man doch das die Karte da 210w verbraucht Grad (bzw der chip), deswegen geht der Takt nicht höher weil du da jetzt im PL klebst. Passiert in 4k eher als in niedrigeren Auflösungen weil die Karte da besser ausgelastet wird. Was du dagegen tun kannst:

Das andere Bios benutzen mit 240w pl -> bringt nur was wenn die Karte dadurch nicht ins Temperatur limit läuft.

Manuell undervolten damit das PL erst bei höherem Takt ausgereizt wird -> vermutlich der weg der mehr Erfolg bringt.


----------



## Downsampler (20. Juni 2019)

Da musst du am besten mit UV dran. Wenn das nichts ändert an den FPS trotz gestiegenem Takt, dann hast du ein "CPU Limit" erreicht.


----------



## Kirby01978 (20. Juni 2019)

Jemand den 19.6.2 schon getestet ?


----------



## Typhoon007 (20. Juni 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Da musst du am besten mit UV dran. Wenn das nichts ändert an den FPS trotz gestiegenem Takt, dann hast du ein "CPU Limit" erreicht.


Hoffe das mein FX 8320 noch kein Bottleneck verursacht. Woran erkenn ich das am besten ob im Benchmark ein Bottleneck ist?

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Downsampler (20. Juni 2019)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Hoffe das mein FX 8320 noch kein Bottleneck verursacht. Woran erkenn ich das am besten ob im Benchmark ein Bottleneck ist?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk



Du könntest im Wattman z. B. P5 als Minimalstatus einstellen während dein Spiel läuft. Mit dem OSD vom Treiber dann vergleichen und schauen ob die FPS sich verändert haben. Wenn nicht, liegt ein CPU Limit vor.

Bei mir hat z. B. Fallout 4 ein CPU Limit erzeugt. Mitten in der Stadt brechen die FPS auf einmal auf 28 ein. Minimalstatus setzen bringt nichts. CPU Takt 300 MHz hochziehen bringt dann über 40 FPS. Dabei waren CPU und GPU nur mit 40% Ausgelastet. Ergo ist Fallout 4 bugverseucht ohne Ende bzw. ******* Programmiert.

Kann bei anderen Spielen auch passieren. Meiner Meinung nach ein klarer Hinweis auf "geplante Obsoleszenz". Neue Software wird absichtlich so gestaltet, daß man neue Hardware braucht, um sie "geschmeidig" zu spielen bzw. zu nutzen.


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (20. Juni 2019)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Weisst du zufällig wie hoch mein 64er im Boostmodus hochtakten muss beim spielen?



Poste mal deine Settings. Wie hoch ne Vega taktet ist von mehreren Faktoren abhängig.

Habe dieselbe Karte wie du, können da also Vergleiche anstellen.


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (20. Juni 2019)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sehe gerade, dass der HBM bei 800 Mhz hängen bleibt. 

Dann wechselt die Karte nicht in die höheren States. Umso mehr Grund mal deine Settings zu posten.


----------



## Typhoon007 (20. Juni 2019)

Sesselsitzer-2 schrieb:


> Sehe gerade, dass der HBM bei 800 Mhz hängen bleibt.
> 
> Dann wechselt die Karte nicht in die höheren States. Umso mehr Grund mal deine Settings zu posten.


Was bedeutet das? Meinst du mit Settings die spiele einstellungen? Die hatte ich doch gepostet. Hier nochmal bitte.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (20. Juni 2019)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Was bedeutet das?



Ich meinte deine UV/OC-Werte. Sry, hab vergessen, dass wir nicht im Vega-UV/OC-Thread sind. Ich nehme dann an, du betreibst deine Karte @Stock?

Hast du denn Bock, die z.B. zu undervolten?


----------



## Typhoon007 (20. Juni 2019)

Sesselsitzer-2 schrieb:


> Ich meinte deine UV/OC-Werte. Sry, hab vergessen, dass wir nicht im Vega-UV/OC-Thread sind. Ich nehme dann an, du betreibst deine Karte @Stock?
> 
> Hast du denn Bock, die z.B. zu undervolten?


Ja ich hab alles auf Stock und habe eigentlich noch nicht vor irgendwelche veränderungen vorzunehmen. Ich habe die Karte noch nicht so lange und will erst sehen wie es auf Stock und dann mit Boost modus läuft.

Ich könnte höchsten diese ganzen sachen hier wie Automatisches Undervolting und Automatisches übertakten usw. mal testen fürs erste.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Typhoon007 (20. Juni 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Du könntest im Wattman z. B. P5 als Minimalstatus einstellen während dein Spiel läuft. Mit dem OSD vom Treiber dann vergleichen und schauen ob die FPS sich verändert haben. Wenn nicht, liegt ein CPU Limit vor.
> 
> Bei mir hat z. B. Fallout 4 ein CPU Limit erzeugt. Mitten in der Stadt brechen die FPS auf einmal auf 28 ein. Minimalstatus setzen bringt nichts. CPU Takt 300 MHz hochziehen bringt dann über 40 FPS. Dabei waren CPU und GPU nur mit 40% Ausgelastet. Ergo ist Fallout 4 bugverseucht ohne Ende bzw. ******* Programmiert.
> 
> Kann bei anderen Spielen auch passieren. Meiner Meinung nach ein klarer Hinweis auf "geplante Obsoleszenz". Neue Software wird absichtlich so gestaltet, daß man neue Hardware braucht, um sie "geschmeidig" zu spielen bzw. zu nutzen.


Meinst du so? Leistungsgrenze auf -50%?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Downsampler (21. Juni 2019)

Asus Strix Vega 64 hohe VR Soc und VR Mem Temperatur


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (21. Juni 2019)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Ja ich hab alles auf Stock und habe eigentlich noch nicht vor irgendwelche veränderungen vorzunehmen. Ich habe die Karte noch nicht so lange und will erst sehen wie es auf Stock und dann mit Boost modus läuft.



Gut läuftse. Sehr gut.

Aber da @Stock wirst du evtl manchmal (so wie jetzt in Gears 4) das Problem haben, dass die nicht richtig hochtaktet. Die hängt bei dir scheinbar irgendwo zwischen P4 und P5 rum und kann nicht höher. 

Wenn du was dagegen unternehmen möchtest, probiere mal testweise dieses Setting in Gears 4 aus:

(Den Takt überall @Stock lassen, nur die Spannungen verändern)

P3 = 960 mV
P4 = 980 mV
P5 = 1000 mV
P6 = 1010 mV
P7 = 1025 mV

PL auf 50%

HBM-P3  auf 1000 mV 

Ist natürlich nichts, was man so benutzen würde. Ist nicht mehr als grob behauener Stein. Könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass das schonmal ein erster Schritt in die richtige Richtung wäre. Wenn sich nichts tut, haste wohl echt nen CPU-Limit.



Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Ich könnte höchsten diese ganzen sachen hier wie Automatisches Undervolting und Automatisches übertakten usw. mal testen fürs erste.



Das würde aufs Selbe rauskommen. Nur dass die Automatik das nie so schick hinbekommen wird, als wenn du selbst Hand anlegst.

Musste selbst wissen


----------



## Typhoon007 (21. Juni 2019)

Sesselsitzer-2 schrieb:


> Gut läuftse. Sehr gut.
> 
> Aber da @Stock wirst du evtl manchmal (so wie jetzt in Gears 4) das Problem haben, dass die nicht richtig hochtaktet. Die hängt bei dir scheinbar irgendwo zwischen P4 und P5 rum und kann nicht höher.
> 
> ...


Lies mal bitte hier meine letzten posts. Da habe ich schon was mit Power Limit getestet.
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=541364&share_fid=22215&share_type=t

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hks1981 (21. Juni 2019)

Hi Typhoon, darum umso wichtiger ein bissl UV einzustellen.Du wirst sehen, die Karte wird nicht nur schneller, sondern bleibt auch Kühler! 

Die CPU wird wärmer bei dir, weil die GPU aufheizt und dann die Wärme in die Lamellen vom CPU Kühler aufsteigen. Dein BQ Gehäuse da es auf Lautstärke trimmen ausgelegt ist, macht dann den Rest natürlich, darum ist auch hinten beim Auslass sehr warm/heiß. Du kannst dir Abhilfe schaffen, in dem du oben, falls dein Gehäuse dies hat noch 2 Lüfter einbaust, dann kann die warme Luft schneller entweichen (Kamineffekt). So konnte ich der CPU nochmals 10c weniger Hitze abhelfen. 

Daher mit ein wenig UV wirst du dich entspannter am PC setzen können und wirst auch keine Probleme mehr haben mit den Temps bzw dem abschalten usw.

Die Werte kannst du mal nutzen die die Sesselsitzer-2 geschrieben hat. Da geht dann mit Feintuning bestimmt mehr. Bin bei meiner Pulse beim P7 auf 0,960v ohne Abschmieren und läuft einfach wunderbar!


----------



## drstoecker (21. Juni 2019)

neuer treiber 19.6.2

https://www.amd.com/de/support/grap...eries/radeon-rx-vega-series/radeon-rx-vega-64


----------



## Kirby01978 (21. Juni 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> neuer treiber 19.6.2
> 
> https://www.amd.com/de/support/grap...eries/radeon-rx-vega-series/radeon-rx-vega-64



Hatte vor 2 Seiten schon gefragt ob den jemand getestet hat  .. ist wohl untergegangen in der Diskussion


----------



## Typhoon007 (21. Juni 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Hi Typhoon, darum umso wichtiger ein bissl UV einzustellen.Du wirst sehen, die Karte wird nicht nur schneller, sondern bleibt auch Kühler!
> 
> Die CPU wird wärmer bei dir, weil die GPU aufheizt und dann die Wärme in die Lamellen vom CPU Kühler aufsteigen. Dein BQ Gehäuse da es auf Lautstärke trimmen ausgelegt ist, macht dann den Rest natürlich, darum ist auch hinten beim Auslass sehr warm/heiß. Du kannst dir Abhilfe schaffen, in dem du oben, falls dein Gehäuse dies hat noch 2 Lüfter einbaust, dann kann die warme Luft schneller entweichen (Kamineffekt). So konnte ich der CPU nochmals 10c weniger Hitze abhelfen.
> 
> ...


Sobald ich Zeit habe werde ich mich mal anfangen mit Undervolting zu beschäftigen. Danke für die vielen Tipps.
Mein BeQuiet Silent Base 800 Gehäuse hat soweit ich weiss oben noch zwei Plätze frei für Lüfter aber mein Mainboard hat keine steckplätze mehr frei. Wo schließe ich die Lüfter dann an? Die Grafikkarte hat zwei Lüfter Anschlüsse.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (21. Juni 2019)

Kirby01978 schrieb:


> Hatte vor 2 Seiten schon gefragt ob den jemand getestet hat  .. ist wohl untergegangen in der Diskussion


Anscheinend...


Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Sobald ich Zeit habe werde ich mich mal anfangen mit Undervolting zu beschäftigen. Danke für die vielen Tipps.
> Mein BeQuiet Silent Base 800 Gehäuse hat soweit ich weiss oben noch zwei Plätze frei für Lüfter aber mein Mainboard hat keine steckplätze mehr frei. Wo schließe ich die Lüfter dann an? Die Grafikkarte hat zwei Lüfter Anschlüsse.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


Entweder nimmst einen Verteiler/Splitter oder schließt die Lüfter direkt am Netzteil an. Ggf. mit nem Adapter.


----------



## hks1981 (21. Juni 2019)

Würde auch sagen du bestellst dir einen Splitter oder wie bei den Arctic F10 da hat man die Möglichkeit mehrere Lüfter in Serie zu schalten! Machen einen guten Dienst habe 6 Stück verbaut und sind Leise und kosten wirklich fast nichts


----------



## LDNV (21. Juni 2019)

Guter Airflow ist schon wichtig. 
Auch wenn es leise sein soll. 

Hab aktuell 2 vorne verbaut in meinem Corsair Carbide 500R und 3 (1x hinten 2x oben) die die Luft raus lassen. Bei jeweils 800 RPM.
Und den riesen 240x Lüfter an der Seite der mit ~500 rpm die Luft raus lässt. 

Bringt tatsächlich was und auch nur 500 rpm damit der Luftstrom nicht gänzlich zerstört wird.

Finde das Corsair immer noch genial. Staubfilter lassen sich super easy säubern, das Kabelmanagment ist super, und mit der Auswölbung am Seitenteil hat man auch kein Problem mit den Kabeln die man verstecken möchte.  Dazu kriegt man es mittlerweile für nen 50iger hinterher geworfen (eBay & co)


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (21. Juni 2019)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Lies mal bitte hier meine letzten posts. Da habe ich schon was mit Power Limit getestet.
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=541364&share_fid=22215&share_type=t



Dann war das dem Netzteil zu viel. Das passiert aber bei nem 600W-Netzteil nur, wenn du die Karte nicht undervoltest. Meinen Vorschlag kannst du übrigens auch ohne Veränderung am Power Limit umsetzen. Allein dadurch, dass die späteren States um bis zu 175 mV niedriger sind, läuft deine Karte später ins Power Limit (ergo höherer Boost). Bei mir läuft dieses Setting mit 0% Power Limit in Sup4K mit 230W und 1550 - 1580 Mhz eff. Takt.

Schau mal was deine Karte (allgemein die 64) in 4K fürn Takt schafft: YouTube

Mit 1100 oder 1300 Mhz musst du dich nicht zufrieden geben.


----------



## Typhoon007 (21. Juni 2019)

Sesselsitzer-2 schrieb:


> Dann war das dem Netzteil zu viel. Das passiert aber bei nem 600W-Netzteil nur, wenn du die Karte nicht undervoltest. Meinen Vorschlag kannst du übrigens auch ohne Veränderung am Power Limit umsetzen. Allein dadurch, dass die späteren States um bis zu 175 mV niedriger sind, läuft deine Karte später ins Power Limit (ergo höherer Boost). Bei mir läuft dieses Setting mit 0% Power Limit in Sup4K mit 230W und 1550 - 1580 Mhz eff. Takt.
> 
> Schau mal was deine Karte (allgemein die 64) in 4K fürn Takt schafft: YouTube
> 
> Mit 1100 oder 1300 Mhz musst du dich nicht zufrieden geben.


Ja genau das verstehe ich ja nicht was das ganze sein soll. Müsste die Karte nicht das auch ohne das man undervoltet schaffen? Ich meine beim kauf steht ja auch nicht dran das wir es so und so undervolten oder sonnst was machen müssen damit wir die volle Leistung erreichen. Warum geht sowas nicht gleich von Werk aus?

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MfDoom (21. Juni 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> neuer treiber 19.6.2
> 
> https://www.amd.com/de/support/grap...eries/radeon-rx-vega-series/radeon-rx-vega-64



bei mir läuft er. FPS Vergleiche kann ich nicht bieten


----------



## hks1981 (21. Juni 2019)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Ja genau das verstehe ich ja nicht was das ganze sein soll. Müsste die Karte nicht das auch ohne das man undervoltet schaffen? Ich meine beim kauf steht ja auch nicht dran das wir es so und so undervolten oder sonnst was machen müssen damit wir die volle Leistung erreichen. Warum geht sowas nicht gleich von Werk aus?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk



Das tut die Karte auch in der Regel, sofern das NT es packt wie auch die Temperaturen im Gehäuse eingehalten werden können. Das mit dem UV ist wirklich nur für den optimalsten Einsatz und Freude an der Karte gedacht! Damit holst du quasi das Maximum aus deiner Karte raus, da AMD einfach die Spannungen zu hoch ansetzt, falls mal ein Chip dabei ist, der eben diesen Stock benötigt.


----------



## Typhoon007 (21. Juni 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Das tut die Karte auch in der Regel, sofern das NT es packt wie auch die Temperaturen im Gehäuse eingehalten werden können. Das mit dem UV ist wirklich nur für den optimalsten Einsatz und Freude an der Karte gedacht! Damit holst du quasi das Maximum aus deiner Karte raus, da AMD einfach die Spannungen zu hoch ansetzt, falls mal ein Chip dabei ist, der eben diesen Stock benötigt.


Heisst das wenn ich jetzt einen sehr guten 850 Watt Netzteil und ein sehr gutes Gehäuse mit perfektem Airflow gehabt hätte müsste ich mich damit garnicht herumschlagen müssen? Liegt es wirklich dadran?

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hks1981 (21. Juni 2019)

850W ist etwas übertrieben am Grunde ja! Aber das ist doch absolut nicht notwendig, wenn du dir 15min im Wattman zeit nimmst und dies einstellst. Das kann dann zur Sucht werden, weil man sofort den Unterschied merkt an Temp, Lautstärke und Wattanzahl


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (21. Juni 2019)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Ja genau das verstehe ich ja nicht was das ganze sein soll. Müsste die Karte nicht das auch ohne das man undervoltet schaffen? Ich meine beim kauf steht ja auch nicht dran das wir es so und so undervolten oder sonnst was machen müssen damit wir die volle Leistung erreichen. Warum geht sowas nicht gleich von Werk aus?



Naja, "die volle Leistung" gibt's serienmäßig halt nur serienmäßig. Tuning ist das Stichwort. Das haben Menschen schon vor 100 Jahren mit ihren Maschinen gemacht 

Wieso die 64 bei dir in Gears nur mit 1100 Mhz läuft? Könnte mir 1000 Gründe herbeifantasieren. Meine Nitro  läuft @Stock fast überall mit 1500 - 1630 Mhz. Mit nem BeQuiet Straight Power 500 W, 3 SSD's und nem übertakteten 2600x. (Das zu deiner Frage mit dem 850W-Netzteil)

300 W saugt die dabei aber unter normalen Bedingungen (Gaming) nicht. Liegt @Stock so bei 200 - 280 W. Undervoltet (und je nach Spiel mit FPS-Cap) bekomme ich die auf 100 - 190 W (nicht in 4K). Da leidet dann aber auch der eff. Takt. Wenn ich die Karte aber undervolte und gleichzeitig overclocke kann ich für den Stock-Verbrauch ne Leistung zwischen 1600 und 1700 Mhz erzielen. 

Wieso AMD das nicht schon @Stock macht? Die können sich nicht jede Karte einzeln nehmen und das Maximum herauskitzeln. Da würde die Karte dann wohl doppelt soviel kosten. Daher gibt das dann nen Stock-Setting das auf allen Karten läuft. Das AMD da ein wenig übertreibt ist ja kein Geheimnis mehr.

Übrigens: In Kingdome Come Deliverance läuft meine Karte an manchen Stellen durchgehend mit 1100 - 1300 Mhz. Crysis 3 läuft ebenso mistig. Cry-Engine halt.

Edit: Mit FPS-Cap krieg man die aber auch @Stock weit unter 200 W


----------



## Typhoon007 (21. Juni 2019)

Sesselsitzer-2 schrieb:


> Naja, "die volle Leistung" gibt's serienmäßig halt nur serienmäßig. Tuning ist das Stichwort. Das haben Menschen schon vor 100 Jahren mit ihren Maschinen gemacht
> 
> Wieso die 64 bei dir in Gears nur mit 1100 Mhz läuft? Könnte mir 1000 Gründe herbeifantasieren. Meine Nitro  läuft @Stock fast überall mit 1500 - 1630 Mhz. Mit nem BeQuiet Straight Power 500 W, 3 SSD's und nem übertakteten 2600x. (Das zu deiner Frage mit dem 850W-Netzteil)
> 
> ...


Ich verstehe nur Bahnhof. Habe ich jetzt eine schlechte Karte erwischt oder wie? Warum habe ich bei Gears 4 in 4K @Stock einen so niedrigen Takt von 1100 und aber du fasst überall 1500-1600 Mhz?

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Typhoon007 (21. Juni 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> 850W ist etwas übertrieben am Grunde ja! Aber das ist doch absolut nicht notwendig, wenn du dir 15min im Wattman zeit nimmst und dies einstellst. Das kann dann zur Sucht werden, weil man sofort den Unterschied merkt an Temp, Lautstärke und Wattanzahl


Ja übertrieben aber wird von AMD für diese Karte empfohlen. [emoji2][emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wuchzael (21. Juni 2019)

Ich hätte folgenden Erklärungsvorschlag: Du hast VSYNC aktiviert, dein System ist nicht in der Lage 60Hz/FPS zu liefern und wählt daher die halbe VSync bzw. Aktualisierungsrate (~30 FPS) aus. Mach mal VSync aus und schau, wie hoch der Boost dann geht.

Grüße!


----------



## LDNV (21. Juni 2019)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Ja übertrieben aber wird von AMD für diese Karte empfohlen. [emoji2][emoji23]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk



Weil man bei solchen Angaben ja auch billig China Böller abdecken muss um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein. 

Für manch midrange GTX steht auch 650w auf der Packung


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (21. Juni 2019)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nur Bahnhof. Habe ich jetzt eine schlechte Karte erwischt oder wie? Warum habe ich bei Gears 4 in 4K @Stock einen so niedrigen Takt von 1100 und aber du fasst überall 1500-1600 Mhz?



Vielleicht rührt die Verwirrung des jungen Padawan daher, dass er den Post seines Padawan-Kollegen nicht bis zum Ende gelesen hat:



Sesselsitzer-2 schrieb:


> Übrigens: In Kingdome Come Deliverance läuft meine Karte an manchen Stellen durchgehend mit 1100 - 1300 Mhz. Crysis 3 läuft ebenso mistig. Cry-Engine halt.



?

Nicht jede Karte ist gleich. Die eine macht dies, die andere das besser. Hast du dir das Youtube-Video angeschaut, das ich vorhin gepostet hab? Das ist ebenfalls ne Vega 64 in 4K die !fast! überall 1500 - 1600 schafft. Und das ist ne durchschnittliche Leistung. Es gibt Gerüchte über Karten die mit eff. 1800 Mhz GPU und 1300 Mhz HBM laufen. 

Keine Angst also, deine leistet mit Sicherheit auch mehr, als 1100 Mhz GPU-Takt in 4K ohne abzustürzen. 

Ist doch keine Kraut- und Rübenkarte sondern eines der absoluten Schlachtschiffe von AMD. Teste mal ein paar andere moderne Spiele in 4K. Wenn die auch nur 1100 Mhz GPU-Takt mitmachen, dann ist evtl. die Karte defekt und du hast Anspruch auf kostenlosen Ersatz. Aber bitte erstmal wirklich Gewissheit verschaffen, dass es nicht an irgendwelchen anderen Faktoren liegt. Bios-Einstellungen, Windows-Energiespareinstellungen, 100° Abluft des Prozessors, Kabel die in die GPU-Lüfter reinragen etc.

Mir fallen da echt tausend Gründe ein.

Edit: wuchzael's Idee könnte auch sein. Vsync oder anderweitiges Cap. Dahingehend schon geprüft? 

Vielleicht auch irgendwas direkt im AMD-Treiber. Versuchs dochmal mit ner sauberen Neuinstallation des Treibers   (Aufwand 5 Minuten) ohne den Wattmann anzufassen. Also nichtmal Ausgeglichen- oder Turbo-Setting sondern so wie die Karte kommt.

Wie schlägt sich die Karte da in Gears?


----------



## Typhoon007 (21. Juni 2019)

Das mit dem testen ohne Vsync einzusetzen bei Gears 4 werde ich als erstes ausprobieren. Installiere gerade 19.6.2 und werde alles so lassen wie es ist. Bei Gears 4 werde ich Vsync ausschalten.

Danach habe ich drei aktuelle spiele zur Auswahl um in 4K zu testen. The Division 2, World War Z und AC Odyssey. Welches Spiel soll ich nehmen.

Edit:
Hab beim Treiber alles so gelassen wie es ist. Siehe Screenshots.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Juni 2019)

Dein Prozessor ist auch recht schwach für die Karte.


----------



## Typhoon007 (21. Juni 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Dein Prozessor ist auch recht schwach für die Karte.


Stimmt aber bis jetzt konnte mir keiner genau sagen ob die CPU limitiert. Hab zicht Screenshots gepostet.

Edit:
So hier sind die Ergebnisse von Gears 4 in 4K Ultra mit dem neuen 19.6.2 Treiber ohne Vsync.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit 2:
Ob mit oder ohne Vsync scheint kein unterschied zu machen. Hier habe ich das Benchmark nochmal mit Vsync eingeschaltet durchlaufen lassen. Ich erreiche mit beidem 1557 Mhz. Ich denke dann ist doch alles normal oder irre ich mich?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Typhoon007 (21. Juni 2019)

Wow geil. Allein durch das "Automatisches Undervolting der GPU" im Treiber habe ich mehr GPU und Memory Takt und auch mehr FPS bekommen können. Hier sieht selbst. Da werdet ihr wohl recht haben und ich sollte mich wirklich so langsam mal mit manuelles Undervolting anfangen zu beschäftigen. Da wird bestimmt viel mehr heraus zu kitzeln drin stecken. [emoji4]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (21. Juni 2019)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> So hier sind die Ergebnisse von Gears 4 in 4K Ultra mit dem neuen 19.6.2 Treiber ohne Vsync.



Auf die Gefahr hin mich zu wiederholen: Der HBM läuft in deinem Screenshot mit 800 Mhz. Das ist weniger als @Stock!  @Stock läuft die mit 945 Mhz.

Irgendwas bremst deine Karte. Hab jetzt keinen Bock Benchmarks deines Prozessors zu googeln. Tu das mal bitte und vergleiche den mit einigermaßen aktuellen Mainstream-Prozessoren wie dem 8400 und dem 2600. Was kommt dabei raus?



Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Danach habe ich drei aktuelle spiele zur Auswahl um in 4K zu testen. The Division 2, World War Z und AC Odyssey. Welches Spiel soll ich nehmen.



Teste mal alle durch und teil uns den jeweiligen eff. Takt @4K mit. Dann können wir uns:

AC Odyssey genauer anschauen. Da hab ich Erfahrungen unter 3 Radeon-Karten (570/56/64) gesammelt. Wie weit bist du da? Die Anfangssequenz der 300 sollte reichen, besser wäre ne Stadt.



Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Edit:
> Hab beim Treiber alles so gelassen wie es ist. Siehe Screenshots.



Ist aber kein jungfräulicher Treiber. Den Wattmann haste ja schon unlocked, sonst hätteste nicht die Möglichkeit zwischen Ausgewogen- und Turbo-Modus zu wechseln. Ist aber erstmal egal. Notfalls kannste das immer noch mal neu installieren.

4.) Lad dir mal bitte UNIGINE Benchmarks runter und lass den Sup4K laufen. Poste mal den gefühlt durchschnittlichen Takt und dein Benchmark-Ergebnis hier.


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (22. Juni 2019)

Na also. Super!

Das Edit in deinem vorletzten Post ist zwischen den gigantischen Bildern bei mir untergegangen, nur als Info.

Wie du schon erkannt hast, bringt selbst das Auto-UV Besserung. Du kannst jetzt noch bis zu 20% mehr Leistung und bis zu 30% Effizienz aus deiner Karte rausholen. Aber alles zu seiner Zeit. 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Typhoon007 (22. Juni 2019)

Sesselsitzer-2 schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin mich zu wiederholen: Der HBM läuft in deinem Screenshot mit 800 Mhz. Das ist weniger als @Stock!  @Stock läuft die mit 945 Mhz.
> 
> Irgendwas bremst deine Karte. Hab jetzt keinen Bock Benchmarks deines Prozessors zu googeln. Tu das mal bitte und vergleiche den mit einigermaßen aktuellen Mainstream-Prozessoren wie dem 8400 und dem 2600. Was kommt dabei raus?
> 
> ...


Mein HBM sieht nur aufm Screenshot so aus mit nur 800. Das springt bis auf 945 hoch. Hätte ich ein Video Posten können hätte man es besser erkennen können.

Edit:
Hier sieht man es doch auf 944 Mhz Memory Takt

Ja vielen dank. Nicht gerade einfach für mich aber werde ich haben den Spaß bestimmt. [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Typhoon007 (22. Juni 2019)

Hier sind die FX 8320 vs 2600K Benchmarks falls das hilft was zu erkennen.
UserBenchmark: AMD FX-8320 vs Intel Core i7-2600K

Edit:
Heaven Benchmark in 4K Ultra und Average also durchschnittliche taktraten und ergebnisse bei GPUZ.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit 2:
Valley Benchmark ebenfalls das durchschnittliche in 4K



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LDNV (22. Juni 2019)

Ich kann dir aus erster Hand verraten, als jemand der ein FX 8320 @ 5 GHz und einen 2600k @ 4,7 GHz (!) besessen hat. 
In BF V und AC Origins / AC Odyssey bremste selbst der 2600k die Karte aus und an stabile 60 FPS war nicht zu denken. 

Es läuft zwar noch vieles mit dem 2600k bei min. 60 FPS (hab ihn noch im zweit Rechner gepaart mit einer 480@580) aber bei weiten nicht mehr alles. Deswegen ist er auch aus dem Main Sys raus und hat den FX im zweit Sys abgelöst das von meiner Frau genutzt wird um manche Spiele mit zu spielen.


----------



## Typhoon007 (22. Juni 2019)

LDNV schrieb:


> Ich kann dir aus erster Hand verraten, als jemand der ein FX 8320 @ 5 GHz und einen 2600k @ 4,7 GHz (!) besessen hat.
> In BF V und AC Origins / AC Odyssey bremste selbst der 2600k die Karte aus und an stabile 60 FPS war nicht zu denken.
> 
> Es läuft zwar noch vieles mit dem 2600k bei min. 60 FPS (hab ihn noch im zweit Rechner gepaart mit einer 480@580) aber bei weiten nicht mehr alles. Deswegen ist er auch aus dem Main Sys raus und hat den FX im zweit Sys abgelöst das von meiner Frau genutzt wird um manche Spiele mit zu spielen.


Ja bei neueren Spielen bremst die FX 8320 vielleicht aus das kann ich mir gut vorstellen aber ich Spiele hier hauptsächlich ältere spiele wie AC Unity in 4K usw. Die neueren spiele ich auf meiner XboxOne X.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LDNV (22. Juni 2019)

Unity läuft allgemein - sorry für den Ausdruck - sch....bescheiden und ist auch schon immer so gelaufen ... das darfst du echt nicht als Maßstab nehmen.


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (22. Juni 2019)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Hier sind die FX 8320 vs 2600K Benchmarks falls das hilft was zu erkennen.
> UserBenchmark: AMD FX-8320 vs Intel Core i7-2600K



Kleines Missverständnis. Ich meinte nicht den Intel 2600K sondern den AMD 2600x:

UserBenchmark: AMD FX-8320 vs Ryzen 5 2600X

Ist dann wohl so um bis zu das Doppelte schneller als deine CPU, die nebenbei bemerkt von 2011 ist. 

Allerdings scheint dein ursprüngliches Problem (1100 Mhz Takt) doch behoben zu sein, oder?!  (Besser geht immer, kannst dir auch nen 500 oder 1500-Euro-Prozessor raufschnallen, aber ob du das brauchst?)

Wenn du deine GPU weiter ausreizen möchtest, teste wie gesagt mal AC-Odyssey und teile deine Ergebnisse mit. 

PS: Unity läuft extrem bescheiden. Sieht aber auch immer noch klasse aus.


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (22. Juni 2019)

PPS: Was du mal testen solltest, wäre ein aktueller Mainstream-Shooter in 4K. Die sind immer top optimiert und eher GPU- als CPU-lastig.

Sowas wie Battlefield, Battlefront oder Call of Duty sollte bei dir eigentlich wie Sahne laufen. (Wäre ein guter Test für deine Nitro, um mal die CPU als Fehlerquelle auszuschließen)


----------



## Typhoon007 (22. Juni 2019)

LDNV schrieb:


> Unity läuft allgemein - sorry für den Ausdruck - sch....bescheiden und ist auch schon immer so gelaufen ... das darfst du echt nicht als Maßstab nehmen.


Das weiss ich. Das Spiel ist halt damals schon schlecht optimiert gewesen. Hab das Spiel nur erwähnt weil ich es im moment spiele. Ich Spiele allgemein nur ältere spiele weil ich viel nach zu holen hab aber will halt soweit es geht in 4K und Ultra einstellungen spielen wenn es machbar ist. Darum gehts mir. Für alles andere und neuere spiele habe ich wie gesagt noch bis ich irgendwann nächstes jahr auf Ryzen umgestiegen bin meine XboxOne X. Da kann ich die meisten neueren spiele auch einigermassen in 4K spielen.


----------



## Typhoon007 (22. Juni 2019)

Sesselsitzer-2 schrieb:


> PPS: Was du mal testen solltest, wäre ein aktueller Mainstream-Shooter in 4K. Die sind immer top optimiert und eher GPU- als CPU-lastig.
> 
> Sowas wie Battlefield, Battlefront oder Call of Duty sollte bei dir eigentlich wie Sahne laufen. (Wäre ein guter Test für deine Nitro, um mal die CPU als Fehlerquelle auszuschließen)



Hab Battlefield V und Battlefront 2 soweit ich weiss im Origin Basic. Kann die ja morgen mal testen in 4K.

Ja das mit nur 1100 Mhz scheint behoben zu sein. Keine ahnung ob das am Treiber lag. Hab ja jetzt 19.6.2 installiert.

Edit:
Hier noch ein letztes Benchmark für heute mit maximal GPU Mhz Takt bei GPUz zu sehen. Ich glaube da kann man nicht meckern.  Morgen abend werde ich wie gesagt noch die Spiele testen. Bis dahin erstmal vielen dann für eure unterstützung und hilfe. Gute nacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Juni 2019)

Die Sache ist eigentlich eindeutig, zwar bremst deine CPU partiell, du hängst aber primär im PowerLimit. Daher, Karte undervolten dann sind deine Probleme beseitigt. Das der HBM Takt reduziert wird ist im PowerLimit nicht ungewöhnlich.


----------



## Typhoon007 (22. Juni 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Sache ist eigentlich eindeutig, zwar bremst deine CPU partiell, du hängst aber primär im PowerLimit. Daher, Karte undervolten dann sind deine Probleme beseitigt. Das der HBM Takt reduziert wird ist im PowerLimit nicht ungewöhnlich.


Das mit Power Limit verstehe ich immer noch nicht. Mein Netzteil soll doch stark genug sein also wie entsteht denn das Power Limit? Bitte nochmal um eine kurze Erklärung für Anfänger wie mich. [emoji22]

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hks1981 (22. Juni 2019)

Hey, wieso undervoltes du nicht endlich  willst du dir denn keine Freude machen und ab heute nur noch zocken anstatt dich ständig zu ärgern wenn deine Karte den Takt nicht voll  anzieht braucht es das nicht um die FPS im Game zu erzeugen! Bei Anno macht meine auch zwischen 1400-1650 alles durch je nach Auslastung, also auf das würde ich mal nicht achten! Flüssig soll es sein dann kann dir der FPs Balken schnurrz sein 

Dein Bench war auch völlig in Ordnung und mit bissl UV wird er noch eine Spur besser werden !


----------



## SnaxeX (22. Juni 2019)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Das mit Power Limit verstehe ich immer noch nicht. Mein Netzteil soll doch stark genug sein also wie entsteht denn das Power Limit? Bitte nochmal um eine kurze Erklärung für Anfänger wie mich. [emoji22]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk



Power Limit hat nichts mit deinem Netzteil zu tun. 
Die Grafikkarte darf je nach BIOS nur eine bestimmte Menge an Energie ziehen (zum Beispiel 240 Watt).

Wenn deine Karte also 240 Watt erreicht, haltet sie den Takt bzw taktet runter um nicht drüber zu gehen.

Mit undervolten verbrauchst du weniger Energie bei demselben Takt  weswegen du dann höher Takten kannst, wenn du vorher ein Power Limit hattest.


----------



## NotAnExit (22. Juni 2019)

LDNV schrieb:


> Ich kann dir aus erster Hand verraten, als jemand der ein FX 8320 @ 5 GHz und einen 2600k @ 4,7 GHz (!) besessen hat.
> In BF V und AC Origins / AC Odyssey bremste selbst der 2600k die Karte aus und an stabile 60 FPS war nicht zu denken.



In AC:Odyssey bremst sogar ein 8700K @4.7GHZ eine GTX 1080 aus (1080p mit 120% Auflösungsskalierung). 45 FPS mit 73% GPU-Auslastung. Ich habe immer wieder Stellen mit Drops unter 60, wobei die Graka dann nur zu 95% ausgelastet ist. Der Screenshot ist müsste über Athen sein, das ist Worst-Case.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Juni 2019)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Das mit Power Limit verstehe ich immer noch nicht. Mein Netzteil soll doch stark genug sein also wie entsteht denn das Power Limit? Bitte nochmal um eine kurze Erklärung für Anfänger wie mich. [emoji22]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk



Das Powerlimit sind die 210 Watt im GPU Z.


----------



## Typhoon007 (22. Juni 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das Powerlimit sind die 210 Watt im GPU Z.


Ach so jetzt verstehe ich etwas besser jungs und Mädels. [emoji4]
Und wenn ich auf Boost Bios umschalten würde wäre das Power Limit doch etwas höher als jetzt im Silent Bios (nach links richtung slotblende) oder? Ich werde heute Abend mal umschalten auf Boost modus.

@ hks1981
Ich werde bald Undervolten. Gestern habe ich nicht geschafft. Werde da aber eine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung von euch brauchen. [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wuchzael (22. Juni 2019)

Selbst mit moderatem Undervolting holst du 10% Mehrleistung bei gleichzeitig verringertem Verbrauch raus - ich kann das nur empfehlen und es macht einen riesen Spaß.

Hoffentlich kommt meine Vega bald wieder, die 970 pustet wie ein Fön und man hat da echt so gut wie keine Tweaking-Möglichkeiten. Undervolting ist gar nicht möglich, +10% Powerlimit kannst geben, das wars. Sehr langweilig... Was man ihr aber lassen muss: für ihr Alter schlägt sie sich sehr wacker. Paar Regler nach links, wenn man viele FPS braucht halt auch etwas bei der Skalierung, dann kann man sogar halbwegs akzeptabel 1440p realisieren. Wenn die Vega (oder ein Ersatz) wieder in meinem PC ist, gebe ich die 970 meiner Frau, da wird die Karte für 1080p/60 wahrscheinlich noch bis sie abraucht Spaß machen! 


Grüße


----------



## 0ldN3rd (22. Juni 2019)

Im Mindstar seit gerade eben:

RedDragon Vega 56 für 239,-€


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (22. Juni 2019)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Und wenn ich auf Boost Bios umschalten würde wäre das Power Limit doch etwas höher als jetzt im Silent Bios (nach links richtung slotblende) oder? Ich werde heute Abend mal umschalten auf Boost modus.



Ja, ich meine von 210 auf 240.



Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Ich werde bald Undervolten. Gestern habe ich nicht geschafft. Werde da aber eine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung von euch brauchen.



Du musst das Prinzip verstehen. Schau mal hier ( insbesondere ab 7:30) YouTube

Das ist bei ner RX 480, also nicht eins zu eins auf deine Karte übertragbar. 

Mein Vorschlag für den Anfang (genaugenommen mein zweiter, aber der hier ist besser):

Ändere bitte mal:

HBM-P3 1100 mV zu 988 mV
HBM-P3 945 Mhz zu 1000Mhz

GPU-P4 1050 mV zu 975 mV
GPU-P5 1100 mV zu 988 mV
GPU-P6 1150 mV zu 1000 mV
GPU-P7 1200 mV zu 1013 mV

PL auf 50%

Geh am Besten mal in diesen Thread:

AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 und RX Vega 56 Overclocking/Undervolting-Thread

Da sind dieselben Leute wie hier und der Thread ist extra für UV/OC gedacht. Auf der ersten Seite findest du zudem ne ellenlange Anleitung zum UV/OC mit Begriffserklärungen und allem was das Herz begehrt.


----------



## SaPass (22. Juni 2019)

Bei MediaMarkt gibts heute die MWSt. geschenkt, also rund 16% Rabatt. Folglich gibts die Vega56 von ASUS für 242 €.


----------



## Kirby01978 (22. Juni 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Im Mindstar seit gerade eben:
> 
> RedDragon Vega 56 für 239,-€



Hammer Preis für die Karte. 
Hatte sie vor der Sapphire hier .. ist schön leise


----------



## Downsampler (22. Juni 2019)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Ach so jetzt verstehe ich etwas besser jungs und Mädels. [emoji4]
> Und wenn ich auf Boost Bios umschalten würde wäre das Power Limit doch etwas höher als jetzt im Silent Bios (nach links richtung slotblende) oder? Ich werde heute Abend mal umschalten auf Boost modus.
> 
> @ hks1981
> ...



Da findest du eine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung:

Asus Strix Vega 64 hohe VR Soc und VR Mem Temperatur


----------



## Typhoon007 (23. Juni 2019)

Sesselsitzer-2 schrieb:


> Ja, ich meine von 210 auf 240.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab deine vorgeschlagenen werte mal als Profil gespeichert und bei AC Unity getestet. Am FPS konnte ich weder verbesserung noch verschlechterungen erkennen. Das einzige was ich erkenne ist das die höhere Memory Takt als sonnst und die stromverbrauch mit über 300 Watt.
Ich werde bald mal im Undervolting Thread hilfe suchen danke.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (23. Juni 2019)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Hab deine vorgeschlagenen werte mal als Profil gespeichert und bei AC Unity getestet. Am FPS konnte ich weder verbesserung noch verschlechterungen erkennen. Das einzige was ich erkenne ist das die höhere Memory Takt als sonnst und die stromverbrauch mit über 300 Watt.
> Ich werde bald mal im Undervolting Thread hilfe suchen danke.



Erstmal: Fehler von mir. 

Korrektur, bitte GPU-P3: 1000 mV zu 962 mV

Aber, ganz dickes Aber: 300 Watt zieht die nie im Leben mit meinem Setting. Deine Karte läuft auf 1100 mV. Bei dir ist mindestens P7 auf 1100 mV und nicht, wie von mir empfohlen auf 1013 mV.

Also: Irgendwas ist da im Argen. Andere Tools am Laufen? Afterburner etc?

Edit: Auch dass die Karte hochboostet auf 1647 Mhz ist ungewöhnlich bei den Spannungen. Sag mal, ganz blöde Frage, hast du im Wattmann auf "Übernehmen" geklickt?


----------



## hks1981 (23. Juni 2019)

Also 305 Watt halte ich auch zu extrem! Hast du den Bios Schalter umgelegt? Auch sind die PowerLimit auf +50% zu stellen nicht notwendig, würde ich auf 0% lassen. Versuch mal diese Einstellungen zu übernehmen. Diese sind von meiner Pulse und laufen ohne Schwierigkeiten. Es kann natürlich sein, dass du dich dann beim P7 etwas nach oben arbeiten musst, aber es muss meiner Meinung unter 1mV auch laufen.

Ich würde auch bei GPU Z die Aufzeichnung machen der Werte, denn ein MAX sagt nicht aus, dass dies ständig war. Das kann auch eine Spitze gewesen sein, beim starten des Games. Daher ist es vom Vorteil die Werte mit GPU -Z aufzuzeichnen und dann gezielt zu schauen, wie es sich in der Regel verhalten hat. Denn das ist sehr häufig, dass die Werte viel weiter unten waren und genau eine Spitze den Gesamtmax eben so ausgeschlagen haben.

Du kannst das ganze natürlich auch mit dem Overdrive Tool machen! Ich mag dieses Tool sehr, da du hier auch die Lüfterdrehzal einstellen kannst und der auch ein maximal geben kannst.


----------



## LDNV (23. Juni 2019)

OverDriveN ist der Hammer. 

Sollte PT nicht immer auf +50 gesetzt sein laut Igor? 

AMD Radeon RX Vega64 ohne Temperatur Limit mit interessanten Erkenntnissen – igor sLAB

Oder ist das nicht mehr aktuell?


----------



## hks1981 (23. Juni 2019)

Hmm gute Frage aber die kann uns Gurdi sicherlich beantworten  Ich würde jetzt auch nicht erkennen was da der Unterschied wäre!? Kann es aus dem Bericht auch nicht rauslesen oder ich hatte noch zu wenig Kaffee heute Morgen


----------



## LDNV (23. Juni 2019)

Hab auch gerade noch erst die erste Tasse Cafe auf dem Tisch stehen und zum Glück schlafen alle noch 

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, und mal ganz grob runter gebrochen: 
Aktiv, ohne Messtechnik, was von sehen wird man wohl kaum, da sich da vieles "intern" abspielt. (Der Artikel erläutert das ja ganz gut) 
Um es aber mal runter zu brechen kann es durchaus sein das ein und das selbe UV Setting mit PT50 stabiler läuft als mit PT0 (oder was anderes) da die Mittler intern anders regulieren.


----------



## hks1981 (23. Juni 2019)

Okay danke für die Aufklärung  ich kann es ja mal probieren mit PT 50 obwohl bei mir der treiber nicht abschmiert oder ähnliches.


----------



## Typhoon007 (23. Juni 2019)

Sesselsitzer-2 schrieb:


> Erstmal: Fehler von mir.
> 
> Korrektur, bitte GPU-P3: 1000 mV zu 962 mV
> 
> ...


Gut werde heute Abend alles korrigieren.
Auf übernehmen klicke ich natürlich jedes mal.
Ich hatte im Hintergrund jede menge Tools am laufen. HWINFO, GPUZ, MSIAfterburner, CoreTemp [emoji2][emoji23] wusste ja nicht.
Powerlimit werde ich mal auf 0 lassen.
Den Schalter habe ich umgelegt auf Boost richtung 8 pin Anschluss der karte also nach rechts.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hks1981 (23. Juni 2019)

Ich würde die Richtung des Schalters des Bios wählen, wo der nicht der OC Modus läuft, denn die saufen meistens ohne Grund mehr aus der Dose und da reden wir wirklich von wenig Gewinn. Da erreichst du mehr mit UV und OC und das im dem Bios wo weniger Watt gezogen werden darf.


----------



## Typhoon007 (23. Juni 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ich würde die Richtung des Schalters des Bios wählen, wo der nicht der OC Modus läuft, denn die saufen meistens ohne Grund mehr aus der Dose und da reden wir wirklich von wenig Gewinn. Da erreichst du mehr mit UV und OC und das im dem Bios wo weniger Watt gezogen werden darf.


Gut werde wieder auf Silent Bios nach links richtung slotblende umstellen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chill_eule (23. Juni 2019)

Habe im CB Forum tief vergraben einen workaround gefunden, für alle die vom ständigen zurücksetzen des Wattman's nach Ruhezustand oder ähnlichem geplagt sind:

Wattman/Afterburner -> Standbymodus -> Settings weg | ComputerBase Forum

Habe es noch nicht probiert, aber wenn ich Zeit finde, werde ich das mit sicherheit mal versuchen, da mein Wattman auch gerne sein Profil vergisst zwischendurch 
Zumindest immer dann, wenn ich irgendeine Art von Standby/Hibernation Modus in Win 10 verwende , was ja aber heutzutage der Normalfall sein sollte...
(Und ja: Fastboot ist natürlich deaktiviert)

(Falls schon bekannt, dann einfach ignorieren )


----------



## hks1981 (23. Juni 2019)

Hab bei meinem Standrechner so gut wie immer die Standby Funktion ausgeschalten. Entweder ich zocke oder ich dreh ab.


----------



## LDNV (23. Juni 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Entweder ich zocke oder ich dreh ab.





(Bissel Spaß muss sein)


----------



## MfDoom (23. Juni 2019)

Wenn wattman  sich zurücksetzt sind deine Einstellungen nicht 100% stabil


----------



## chill_eule (23. Juni 2019)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Wenn wattman  sich zurücksetzt sind deine Einstellungen nicht 100% stabil



Sorry, aber das ist blödsinn in diesem Fall.

Meine Settings habe ich ausgiebig getestet und die laufen stabil.
PC runterfahren -> Hochfahren -> alle Settings (Profil) wie es sein soll.
PC in stand-by/hibernate -> reaktivieren -> Settings (Profil) = fürn Arsch

Ist ein leider lange bekanntes Problem mit den AMD Treibern. Man findet dazu auch reichlich Diskussionen über google bei Reddit, bei AMD selbst und sonst wo...

Wenn ich weiß ich bin lange nicht am Rechner fahre ich ihn auch komplett runter. Aber manchmal ist man immer nur so nebenbei dran und dann habe ich es eigentlich ganz gern wenn er nach z.B. 30 Minuten automatisch ausgeht und ich dann nur mit einem Tastendruck den PC nach wenigen Sekunden wieder verfügbar habe.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (23. Juni 2019)

Das liegt am "Windows Schnellstart"-Feature.. *äh* Bug... 
Den Tipp hab ich von Gurdi hier aus dem Forum.

Schau mal unter deinen Einstellungen... musste das auch googeln... aber seit dem ich den Schnellstart deaktiviert habe, behält Wattman seine Einstellungen!


----------



## drstoecker (23. Juni 2019)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Habe im CB Forum tief vergraben einen workaround gefunden, für alle die vom ständigen zurücksetzen des Wattman's nach Ruhezustand oder ähnlichem geplagt sind:
> 
> Wattman/Afterburner -> Standbymodus -> Settings weg | ComputerBase Forum
> 
> ...


Ich habe gestern auch noch so einige Einstellungssachen im netzt gefunden, meine das in den energieoptionen der Schnellstart deaktiviert werden sollte, da es oft hier zu Problemen kommen kann. Auch habe ich eine schöne Tabelle von einem te gefunden wo er die Effizienz von Vega sehr gut darstellt. Der sweetspot liegt bei ihm bei nem Takt von 1227/1277mhz bei rund 115w (gpu-z).


----------



## chill_eule (23. Juni 2019)

Habe oben schon geschrieben, dass der Schnellstart deaktiviert ist, weil dieser Tipp überall die Runde macht. 
Deswegen habe ich die Probleme ja auch nicht mehr, nachdem das System heruntergefahren wurde und der PC danach wieder angeschaltet wird. (Genau dort greift ja der "Schnellstart ein")
Allerdings haben die AMD Treiber eben nach wie vor oft Probleme mit dem Ruhemodus/Stand-by-Modus


----------



## 0ldN3rd (23. Juni 2019)

oh    überlesen....


----------



## chill_eule (23. Juni 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> oh    überlesen....



Nicht so schlimm (in deinem Alter)


----------



## drstoecker (23. Juni 2019)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Habe oben schon geschrieben, dass der Schnellstart deaktiviert ist, weil dieser Tipp überall die Runde macht.
> Deswegen habe ich die Probleme ja auch nicht mehr, nachdem das System heruntergefahren wurde und der PC danach wieder angeschaltet wird. (Genau dort greift ja der "Schnellstart ein")
> Allerdings haben die AMD Treiber eben nach wie vor oft Probleme mit dem Ruhemodus/Stand-by-Modus


Standby/ruhemodus ist doch sowas von antik, wer nutzt sowas noch? In der heutigen Zeit von ssd/m.2 absolut Quark. Bei ner hdd kann ich es ja noch verstehen!


----------



## chill_eule (23. Juni 2019)

Meine SSD und mein System insgesamt sind uralt (Jahrgang 2013) also benutze ich auch noch antike Technologie um den PC in ca. 10 Sek. (reaktivierung) statt 60 Sek. (booten) einsatzbereit zu haben


----------



## drstoecker (23. Juni 2019)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Meine SSD und mein System insgesamt sind uralt (Jahrgang 2013) also benutze ich auch noch antike Technologie um den PC in ca. 10 Sek. (reaktivierung) statt 60 Sek. (booten) einsatzbereit zu haben



naja als uralt würde ich dein system nicht unbedingt bezeichnen aber mein aktuelles system/projekt startet innerhalb von 25sec auf den desktop. mein x470 crosshair hat dafür rund 40sec gebraucht und einer meiner anderen am4 boardsd hat das auch schon in 15sec geschaftt. ich habe ein haufen probleme mit diesem standymüll erlebt in den verschiedensten zusammenstellungen in all den jahren, von meiner seite aus ganz klar ein no go. das es auf anhieb problemlos klappt muss man schon glück haben.


----------



## chill_eule (23. Juni 2019)

Mein System hat halt diesen unterschied von 10 zu 60 Sek. Klar, 60 Sek. sind auch nicht die welt, aber den PC jedes mal runterfahren wenn man auf unbestimmte Zeit nicht am Platz ist? Viel zu umständlich. Hatte vorher auch noch nie Probleme. Meine alte HD7890 lief mit default Wattman settings optimal und sowieso am limit  Meine neue RX580 läuft eben nicht optimal, mindestens das Power Target muss ich erhöhen, damit der MaxBoost von 1411Mhz erreicht wird, aber dann ist sie mir auch zu laut und zu heiß. Also habe ich ja grad angefangen mit UV und meine aktuellen Settings sind schon mal eine krasse Verbesserung ggü. default settings. 
Möchte aber nicht wählen müssen zwischen guten GPU settings und dem Komfort des Ruhezustands. Irgendwann wird AMD das hoffentlich auf die Reihe kriegen  bis dahin versuche ich bei Gelegenheit mal oben genannten workaround. Wenn der nicht funktioniert, dann muss ich halt ab und zu mal das Wattman Profil checken vor einer längeren session.


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (23. Juni 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Auch sind die PowerLimit auf +50% zu stellen nicht notwendig, würde ich auf 0% lassen.



Das war hoffentlich keine pauschale Aussage. Es gibt Settings, da macht es keinen Unterschied, ob 0% oder 50% aber wieder andere, wo es einen sehr großen macht. Vor allem bei OC-Settings. "Stabil" wie LDNV sagt, hat in dem Fall nichts damit zu tun, dass der Treiber abstürzt, sondern dass der maximal mögliche Takt mit weniger als 50% nicht gehalten werden kann und einbricht.

Ich weiß gerade nicht welche Karte du hast: Teste doch mal spaßeshalber P7 mit 1622 Mhz und 1131 mV einmal mit 0% und einmal mit 50% PL und achte auf den eff. Takt unter Last.

Bei dem eher niedrigen Setting, dass ich Typhoon007 gegeben habe, macht es dagegen wahrscheinlich keinen Unterschied, ob 0% oder 50%. Das war nur für den Fall der Fälle.


----------



## hks1981 (23. Juni 2019)

Nein war nicht pauschal gemeint keine Sorge und auch wollte ich deine guten Tipps nicht schmälern, aber ich kenne es eher so, dass PT erst dann zu erhöhen wenn es nötig ist und nicht schon von Start weg. Ist doch dann  überflüssig und man kann dann auch gut ausmitteln ob es die MHZ mit PT mehr einen Sinn ergeben oder die MHZ ohne PT zu betreiben.


----------



## chill_eule (23. Juni 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Nein war nicht pauschal gemeint keine Sorge und auch wollte ich deine guten Tipps nicht schmälern, aber ich kenne es eher so, dass PT erst dann zu erhöhen wenn es nötig ist und nicht schon von Start weg. Ist doch dann  überflüssig und man kann dann auch gut ausmitteln ob es die MHZ mit PT mehr einen Sinn ergeben oder die MHZ ohne PT zu betreiben.



Also mein Polaris 20 chip läuft ohne Erhöhung ins Powerlimit, mit default settings. Habe natürlich dann auch UV betrieben und den Verbrauch/Temperaturen um einiges in den Keller bekommen.
Allerdings denke ich, dass es auch einfach nichts schaden kann, das Power Limit zu erhöhen.

Wenn nötig (z.B. mit default settings) kann die Graka dann mehr Power ziehen um den max boost Takt zu halten.
Wenn die Graka das allerdings auch schon @Stock schafft, macht das power target doch höchstens im promille bereich einen Unterschied.

Denn es heißt ja "target", also was die Graka *maximal* an Strom benutzen darf und nicht um ein minimales Limit, weswegen die Graka pauschal immer mehr Strom zieht als unter stock settings.
Mal ganz allgemein gehalten, unabängig des Herstellers oder des Chips!


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (23. Juni 2019)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Also mein Polaris 20 chip ...
> 
> Mal ganz allgemein gehalten, unabängig des Herstellers oder des Chips! ...
> 
> Denn es heißt ja "target", also was die Graka *maximal* an Strom benutzen darf und nicht um ein minimales Limit, weswegen die Graka pauschal immer mehr Strom zieht als unter stock settings.



Erstmal: Du kannst Vega ebenso wenig mit Polaris vergleichen wie mit Pascal. 

Dann: Pauschal ist da gar nichts. Vega richtet sich nach den Spannungen und nicht nach dem Powerlimit.

"Das Powerlimit der Vegas ist kein Powertarget wie bei Pascal oder Maxwell. Er bezieht sich rein auf die ASIC(siehe unten) und wird strikt eingehalten. Auch boostet die Karte mit festen Spannungen nicht an das PL ran, es muss diese also nicht zwangsläufig füllen.Heist, wenn Ihr 260Watt PL einstellt, muss die Karte das nicht zwangsläufig nutzen sondern läuft z.B. nur mit 200Watt ASIC. Die Karte sollte mit euren Einstellungen das PL nicht überschreiten sonst taktet sie wild umher."

Auszug von Seite 1 des Vega UV/OC-Threads AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 und RX Vega 56 Overclocking/Undervolting-Thread


----------



## chill_eule (23. Juni 2019)

Sesselsitzer-2 schrieb:


> Erstmal: Du kannst Vega ebenso wenig mit Polaris vergleichen wie mit Pascal.
> 
> Dann: Pauschal ist da gar nichts. Vega richtet sich nach den Spannungen und nicht nach dem Powerlimit.
> 
> ...



Vorsicht! Ich spreche bisher nur von meinen eigenen Erfahrungen mit meiner Polaris20 Graka und möchte keinen direkten Vergleich zur Vega ziehen!
Ich weiß auch, dass ich im Prinzip total offtopic bin mit meiner Grafikkarte, aber einen entsprechenden Thread für Polaris20 gibt es nicht bzw. konnte mir noch keiner verlinken 

Ich berichte hier nur ganz allgemein von meinen Beobachtungen bzg. Polaris aka RX580 und füge entsprechend meine Gedanken dazu an.
Die Vega- und Polaris-Architektur kann man natürlich nur bedingt vergleichen, das ist mir auch klar. 
Andererseits spricht auch nichts dagegen *eventuell *allgemeingültige Gedanken und Ansichten über, im Grunde, GCN zu äußern und entsprechend Gedanken und Ansichten über die Radeon Software aka AMD Treiber zu äußern, oder? 

PS: Falls ich euch hier wirklich mit auf die Nerven gehe mit meiner Graka von (Ab 07.07.2019) vorgestern, dann sagt es mir bitte, und dann werde ich schweigen und nur noch mitlesen 
PPS: Ich hoffe allerdings, dass wir "AMD-Jünger" doch irgendwie zusammenhalten und uns gegenseitig helfen, unabhängig von der Graka/GPU-Architektur[Bezeichnung] 

EDIT: verdammte Tippfehler


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (23. Juni 2019)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich berichte hier nur ganz allgemein von meinen Beobachtungen bzg. Polaris aka RX580 und füge entsprechend meine Gedanken dazu an.
> Die Vega- und Polaris-Architektur kann man natürlich nur bedingt vergleichen, das ist mir auch klar.



Vega UV/OC funktioniert halt fundamental anders als anderen Grafikkarten. Ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster und sage, dass du Polaris in der Hinsicht eher mit Nvidia-Grafikkarte XY als mit Vega vergleichen kannst.



chill_eule schrieb:


> Andererseits spricht auch nichts dagegen *eventuell *allgemeingültige Gedanken und Ansichten über, im Grunde, GCN zu äußern und entsprechend Gedanken und Ansichten über die Radeon Software aka AMD Treiber zu äußern, oder?



Es spricht dann etwas dagegen wenn diese "eventuell allgemeingültigen" Aussagen definitiv nicht allgemeingültig sind in Bezug auf Vega. Siehe oben. Bei Vega ist es kein Target. Es ist ein Limit. Du hast das direkte Gegenteil geschrieben. 



chill_eule schrieb:


> Falls ich euch hier wirklich mit auf die Nerven gehe mit meiner Graka von (Ab 07.07.2019) vorgestern, dann sagt es mir bitte, und dann werde ich schweigen und nur noch mitlesen



Also mich z.B. störst du nicht. Ist haltn Vega-Thread. Wenns dich glücklich macht


----------



## hks1981 (23. Juni 2019)

Nein du störst überhaupt nicht und dein Tipp ist doch gut gemeint  Also alles okidoki


----------



## chill_eule (23. Juni 2019)

Habe mich bei Vega natürlich nicht so sehr eingelesen, wie bei Polaris 

Was ich dann aber ziemlich "krass" finde, ist, dass es bei Vega und Polaris so einen eklatanten Unterschied gibt bezüglich des Powertargets bzw. Powerlimits?


----------



## hks1981 (23. Juni 2019)

Ja AMD lässt uns immer was neues probieren. Kaum hat man die eine Karte im Griff kommt was neues und schon muss das Altbewährte was neuem weichen


----------



## LDNV (23. Juni 2019)

Vega funktioniert ganz allgemein in dem Thema anders. 
Das hätte man schon festgestellt wenn man sich den von mir verlinkten Artikel unseres Gurus durch gelesen hätte und sich zumindest die 3 Start Posts gegeben hätte: 

AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 und RX Vega 56 Overclocking/Undervolting-Thread

[Sammelthread] AMD RX VEGA Sammelthread + FAQ

3DCenter Forum - Vega - Undervolting

Polaris und sämtliche nV Karten haben so ziemlich die selbe Prozedur was UV / OC / OV angeht. 
Da ist auch der Afterburner noch ein Probates mittel wenn man ihn bevorzugt. 

Vega funktioniert da halt grundlegend anders. 
Bietet auch wesentlich mehr Stellschrauben. 
Somit mehrere Möglichkeiten, aber damit verbunden auch mehr Fehler Quellen wenn was nicht lüppt beim tweaken. 

Mir fällt es bis heute teilweise schwer durch alle Facetten und Abhängigkeiten zu einander zu blicken was Vega und dessen Tweaken angeht.

Klar kann man auch bei Vega mal eben etwas auf die schnelle Herausholen, aber wenn man wirklich ans Max der Karte will, erfordert es mehr Einarbeitungszeit in die Thematik und mehr Zeit beim austesten. 

Man könnte fast sagen das OC/UV mal wieder Hobby ist und kein Volkssport wo es im Allgemeinen, wegen der generellen Einfachheit mittlerweile, zu verkommen ist.  (und manchmal blickt das ja auch hier durch bei einigen oder besonders neuen Besitzern)

Heute leben wir halt in Zeiten wo man zumeist 2 Schieberegler Verschiebt oder Leute 5 Grakas / CPU´s kaufen und alles was nicht den gewünschten Takt schafft zurück geschickt wird. 

Ich komme noch aus einer Zeit wo man das gekauft hat was man braucht, aus Spaß an der Freunde und Interesse an der Hardware sich mit intensiv beschäftigt hat und sich über jeden MHz gefreut hat den man raus holen konnte. 
Hat man halt ne Gurke erwischt, war das dann halt so. OC ist Glückssache, kein MUSS.

Ich denke das auch das bei vielen den Reiz der Vega Karten auslöst. 
Die Karte ist Top Modern, die Methodiken sie zu pimpen aber eher Old School


----------



## chill_eule (23. Juni 2019)

LDNV schrieb:


> Ich komme noch aus einer Zeit wo man das gekauft hat was man braucht, aus Spaß an der Freunde und Interesse an der Hardware sich mit intensiv beschäftigt hat und sich über jeden MHz gefreut hat den man raus holen konnte.
> Hat man halt ne Gurke erwischt, war das dann halt so. OC ist Glückssache, kein MUSS.



Ich oute mich in dem Zusammenhang mal als ein ehemaliger Kyro II Besitzer 
Keiner meiner Kumpels hat damals kapiert, warum ich mir die gekauft habe, aber *ALLE* waren dann komplett überwältigt was ich für FPS in den damaligen games erreicht habe, und aber, und vor allem, mit welcher geilen Qualität 
Die einzige Graka, der ich bis heute hintertrauere


----------



## SnaxeX (24. Juni 2019)

CaseKing hat sich bei mir gemeldet. Die erstatten mir den kompletten damaligen Preis von 560€ zurück...


----------



## Downsampler (24. Juni 2019)

Da hast du aber Glück gehabt. Wie ist die Karte denn gestorben?


----------



## SnaxeX (24. Juni 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Da hast du aber Glück gehabt. Wie ist die Karte denn gestorben?



Geplant war ne WaKü. Da das neue Gehäuse schon da war und für die WaKü ein paar Sachen gefehlt haben, wollt ich den ganzen PC auf LuKü noch ins neue Gehäuse transferieren, damit ich dann die Verkabelung von Festplatte/Netzteil etc. schon erledigt habe. Als ich alles eingebaut war und ich den PC dann am Monitor angesteckt habe, wollt die Grafikkarte nimma mehr. Keine Ahnung woran es also gelegen hat, an sich war der normale Transfer in ein neues Gehäuse nichts neues für mich, ich wüsste auch nicht, wie man da eine Grafikkarte killen könnte (runter geflogen oder so ist sie ja nicht - das hätte ja dann CaseKing auch gesehen, wenn da wo ne fette Delle drinnen war)


Bin am Überlegen mir jetzt eine Vega 56 stattdessen zu holen, die Refernez MSI gibt es gerade für 240€. Da ich sowieso nächstes Jahr auf die Navi 20 (oder ist Navi 10 der Code Name für den High End Chip?) umsteigen werde, sind die Preise der Vega 64 gerade für mich unsexy bzw. die 240€ eigentlich unschlagbar...wie seht ihr das? 

Ist das MSI Vega 56 Modell eigentlich die normale Referenz Platte? Dann kann ich auch den WaKü Block von EKWB bestellen, die ja besser sein sollen als die von ALC. Und hat die Karte Dual Bios? Dann kann ich mich auch am flashen herum probieren...
Wir reden halt auch von 1440p, die Karte hat also schon was zu tun.


----------



## Downsampler (24. Juni 2019)

1440p ist doch easy für Vega 56. Wenn du auf die große Navi Karte umsatteln willst, dann würde ich die Red Dragon für 239 aus Mindfactory Mindstar nehmen. Die wirst du dann später auf jeden Fall besser los als die Referenzversion, falls du sie dann verkaufen willst. Außerdem ist die Leise und du kannst dir evtl. die Wakü gleich sparen.

Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de


----------



## Gast1659561002 (24. Juni 2019)

na oder die Sapphire 56 Pulse für'n zwacken mehr. die ist doch sicher auch nicht übel, erst recht beim weiterverkauf?

8GB Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 56 Pulse Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de


----------



## wuchzael (24. Juni 2019)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Geplant war ne WaKü. Da das neue Gehäuse schon da war und für die WaKü ein paar Sachen gefehlt haben, wollt ich den ganzen PC auf LuKü noch ins neue Gehäuse transferieren, damit ich dann die Verkabelung von Festplatte/Netzteil etc. schon erledigt habe. Als ich alles eingebaut war und ich den PC dann am Monitor angesteckt habe, wollt die Grafikkarte nimma mehr. Keine Ahnung woran es also gelegen hat, an sich war der normale Transfer in ein neues Gehäuse nichts neues für mich, ich wüsste auch nicht, wie man da eine Grafikkarte killen könnte (runter geflogen oder so ist sie ja nicht - das hätte ja dann CaseKing auch gesehen, wenn da wo ne fette Delle drinnen war)
> 
> 
> Bin am Überlegen mir jetzt eine Vega 56 stattdessen zu holen, die Refernez MSI gibt es gerade für 240€. Da ich sowieso nächstes Jahr auf die Navi 20 (oder ist Navi 10 der Code Name für den High End Chip?) umsteigen werde, sind die Preise der Vega 64 gerade für mich unsexy bzw. die 240€ eigentlich unschlagbar...wie seht ihr das?
> ...



Denselben Plan habe ich auch, falls ich meine Vega 64 nicht ersetzt bekomme. 56er Referenz für nen schmalen Taler holen und Wakü drauf .

Soweit ich weiß ist die Air Boost Referenz Layout. 


Grüße!


----------



## SnaxeX (24. Juni 2019)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Denselben Plan habe ich auch, falls ich meine Vega 64 nicht ersetzt bekomme. 56er Referenz für nen schmalen Taler holen und Wakü drauf .
> 
> Soweit ich weiß ist die Air Boost Referenz Layout.
> 
> ...



In welcher Auflösung spielst du? 

Muss gestehen, dass die Diskrepanz zwischen Vega 56 und Vega 64 gerade extrem hoch sind, da lohnt sich die Vega 64 schon fast nicht mehr (es gab sie zwar zwischenzeitlich für 320€ teilweise, aber momentan gerade nur ab 380€).

Bin zwar noch nicht 100% sicher ob ich das machen will, aber ich glaub das wäre das klügste.


----------



## wuchzael (24. Juni 2019)

Ich spiele 1440p 144hz mit Freesync. Mein Stiefsohn hat die 56er Pulse (schön undervolted), die ist in meinem System kaum 10% langsamer als die 64er. Bei dem Preisunterschied kann ich das glaube verschmerzen.

Hatte auch schon über ne neue 2080 nachgedacht, aber die Preise sind einfach außer Rand und Band und ne gebrauchte 1080ti legst auch noch 500 hin und da ist dann die Garantie quasi schon weg... Sinnvoll/preiswert neu kaufen kommt für mich aktuell einfach nur die Vega 56 in Frage. 

Grüße!


----------



## LDNV (24. Juni 2019)

Bei der Preis Differenz greift man klar zur 56er. 
Ja die 64er ist schneller (sehe ich ja selbst, hab ja eine) aber das ist nicht den Preis Unterschied wert der gerade vorhanden ist. 

Zu dem darf ja auch nicht die Chip Lotterie vergessen. 

Kriegst ne 64er die nicht so gut geht, ärgerst dich gleich doppelt. 
Kriegst ne 56er die gut geht, freust dich doppelt da du locker an der 64er dran bist. Und falls sie doch nicht gut geht, ärgerst dich nicht weil die Karte mega günstig war. 

Ja die MSI ist im Referenz Design.


----------



## SnaxeX (24. Juni 2019)

Gibt es für die PowerColor nen WaKü Block? WaKü ist gesetzt, Radiatoren sind nämlich schon alle montiert, es wartet nur noch auf die GPU + passenden Block^^

Weiterverkauft soll die nicht groß werden, an sich soll die jetzige GPU in den PC meiner Eltern wandern nächstes Jahr - allerdings mag ich denen auch keine Referenz Karte antun (wobei ich dann ne Ghetto Mod drauf geben könnt)


----------



## LDNV (24. Juni 2019)

Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. 
Im Thema Wakü bin ich nicht wirklich drin.


----------



## SnaxeX (24. Juni 2019)

LDNV schrieb:


> Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.
> Im Thema Wakü bin ich nicht wirklich drin.



Hätte ja sein können 
Hab aber auf die schnelle nichts gefunden, ALC bietet es nicht an (nur für die PowerColor Referenz) und auf CaseKing findet man auch nichts von EKWB

Passt der Bykski WaKü Block? Angeblich sollt ja das PCB dasselbe wie die Nano 56 sein und daher auch der Kühler draufpassen?


----------



## Gurdi (24. Juni 2019)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Gibt es für die PowerColor nen WaKü Block? WaKü ist gesetzt, Radiatoren sind nämlich schon alle montiert, es wartet nur noch auf die GPU + passenden Block^^
> 
> Weiterverkauft soll die nicht groß werden, an sich soll die jetzige GPU in den PC meiner Eltern wandern nächstes Jahr - allerdings mag ich denen auch keine Referenz Karte antun (wobei ich dann ne Ghetto Mod drauf geben könnt)



Für die Devil gibt's keinen meine ich, aber der Kühler ist doch so schon Monster.


----------



## Downsampler (24. Juni 2019)

Na die paar Monate kannst du doch noch mit der Luftkühlung aushalten. Navi wird doch schon Anfang 2020 erwartet. Spar lieber die Kosten und hol dir für den Navi dann die Wakü.


----------



## SnaxeX (24. Juni 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Für die Devil gibt's keinen meine ich, aber der Kühler ist doch so schon Monster.



Ja aber ich hab jetzt schon alles für die WaKü liegen, Pumpe+AGB liegt schon da und Radiatoren sind sogar schon montiert...



Downsampler schrieb:


> Na die paar Monate kannst du doch noch mit der Luftkühlung aushalten. Navi wird doch schon Anfang 2020 erwartet. Spar lieber die Kosten und hol dir für den Navi dann die Wakü.



Anfang 2020? Mein letztstand war Mitte 2020.


Ich mag jetzt eigentlich nicht 600€ nutzlos im Wohnzimmer herum liegen lassen, nur damit ich dann irgendwann nächstes Jahr endlich alles verbauen kann, wenn dann irgendwann mal Big Navi erscheint.

Kann man das nicht nachvollziehen oder bin ich gerade nur blöd im Kopf?
 (bin ich zwar eh immer aber trotzdem...^^)


----------



## Downsampler (24. Juni 2019)

Na die Wakü kannste ja schon einbauen. Nur die GPU dann später dazufügen. Zu kompliziert?

Einen 100 Euro Wasserblock für eine Übergangskarte zu kaufen, die möglichst günstig sein soll, wäre mir persönlich zu teuer.


----------



## SnaxeX (24. Juni 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Na die Wakü kannste ja schon einbauen. Nur die GPU dann später dazufügen. Zu kompliziert?
> 
> Einen 100 Euro Wasserblock für eine Übergangskarte zu kaufen, die möglichst günstig sein soll, wäre mir persönlich zu teuer.



Geht gar nicht um möglichst günstig - finde es halt angenehm, dass es die Karten mittlerweile für 240€ gibt. Wenn man bedenkt, was die Karten damals gekostet haben als sie released wurden.

Du hast aber ein gutes Gegenargument gebracht...allerdings hätte ich für meine Vega 64 genauso nen WaKü Block bereits besorgt gehabt. Wenn ich halt jetzt schon alles umbaue, kann ich mir Navi 20 in aller Ruhe anschauen und muss nicht drängeln weil ich endlich von LuKü runter will...


----------



## LDNV (24. Juni 2019)

Wenn ich mir den Aufwand machen würde - und mir JETZT noch eine Vega  56/64 hole, mir den Aufwand mache die extra auf Wasser umzubauen, und mir nen Block besorge was bei Vega ja nicht so die einfachste Aufgabe ist (Im Vergleich zumindest) dann würde ich Navi locker überspringen 

Ich mein gut, werd ich persönlich wahrscheinlich sowieso. Außer es juckt im Finger. 
Aber darüber waren wir uns im Thread ja schon einig das rein aus Performance Sicht Navi kaum lohnen wird. 
Aus Kostensicht dann wohl schon mal gar nicht und Performance wenn wohl auch nur Marginal , wenn man sich das derzeitige Gesamtbild mal anschaut.

Denke kaum das man Vega 56 Performance, mit gleich oder weniger Verbrauch einer gepimpten Vega, für den aktuellen Preis um ~230 in Form von Navi bekommen wird...


----------



## openSUSE (24. Juni 2019)

Dann kauf dir halt die Vega 56 MSI Air boost, gibt es auch für 238,95 bei zb Mindfactory.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Juni 2019)

Die normale Ref. würde ich eher kaufen, die hat nämlich immer Samsung.


----------



## openSUSE (24. Juni 2019)

Nur wo?

EDIT:
Ist die :8GB ASRock Radeon RX Vega 56 Phantom Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 
eine Ref ? Wenn ja, klar dann die.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Juni 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Nur wo?
> 
> EDIT:
> Ist die :8GB ASRock Radeon RX Vega 56 Phantom Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16
> eine Ref ? Wenn ja, klar dann die.



Ja, ist ne Ref.


----------



## SnaxeX (24. Juni 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die normale Ref. würde ich eher kaufen, die hat nämlich immer Samsung.



Sehr gut. Hat die Ref eigentlich Dual Bios? Ansonsten, wenn beim Bios Flashen was schief geht, dürfte ich das mit einer zweiten GPU im System eh wieder gerade biegen können oder? 

Ist jetzt die MSI Air Boost Vega 56 geworden, Aktion war auch noch am Laufen, hab also mir auch noch World War Z und The Division 2 geholt (letzteres wollte ich eh unbedingt haben, ersteres wollte ich auch mal antesten)



openSUSE schrieb:


> Nur wo?
> 
> EDIT:
> Ist die :8GB ASRock Radeon RX Vega 56 Phantom Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16
> eine Ref ? Wenn ja, klar dann die.



Auf notebooksbilliger.de gibt es gerade die Ref (MSI Airboost) für 240€


----------



## LDNV (24. Juni 2019)

Wen es interessiert: 
F1 2019 ist ja heute schon für einige Spielbar. 

1440p 
Ultrahoch Preset. 
Standard Benchmark Settings.  (der lässt verschiedene Optionen zu) 

Karte war bei 1470 GPU / 1000 Mem. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also viel Spaß


----------



## janni851 (24. Juni 2019)

LDNV schrieb:


> Wen es interessiert:
> F1 2019 ist ja heute schon für einige Spielbar.
> 
> 1440p
> ...



Ich bin mal gespannt, meine Legends Edition ist morgen bei mir.
Für die hohen Einstellungen sieht es aber gut aus. Da sollte mit meiner V56 auf Full HD auch was gehen[emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LDNV (24. Juni 2019)

mmoga war so nett und hat mir von der Legends schon heute den Key gesandt


----------



## cordonbleu (24. Juni 2019)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Ist jetzt die MSI Air Boost Vega 56 geworden
> 
> Auf notebooksbilliger.de gibt es gerade die Ref (MSI Airboost) für 240€



Also meine Air Boost hat Hynix Speicher. Die Kühlung ist zumindest im Sommer mit 165W auch schon am Limit was die erträgliche Lautstärke angeht. Die Air Boost hat Dual Bios.


----------



## SnaxeX (24. Juni 2019)

cordonbleu schrieb:


> Also meine Air Boost hat Hynix Speicher. Die Kühlung ist zumindest im Sommer mit 165W auch schon am Limit was die erträgliche Lautstärke angeht. Die Air Boost hat Dual Bios.



Ich weiß zwar relativ über die Unterschiede Bescheid wegen Hynix/Samsung Speicher aber letztendlich ist es mir „egal“. Ich freu mich drüber wenns klappt und wenn nicht, dann nicht.

Das mit Dual Bios ist erfreulich, dann brauch ich weniger schwitzen beim Flaschen xD
Der Kühler wird eh relativ schnell abmontiert, da WaKü Block von EKWB/CaseKing morgen am Nachmittag bestellt wird.


----------



## cordonbleu (24. Juni 2019)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar relativ über die Unterschiede Bescheid wegen Hynix/Samsung Speicher aber letztendlich ist es mir „egal“. Ich freu mich drüber wenns klappt und wenn nicht, dann nicht.


Samsung: Mehr Takt möglich = taktfreudiger & Flashen anderer Bios möglich. Hat also nur Vorteile wenn Samsung Speicher verbaut ist.



SnaxeX schrieb:


> Das mit Dual Bios ist erfreulich, dann brauch ich weniger schwitzen beim Flaschen xD


Flashen geht nur mit Samsung Speicher wenn ichs noch richtig im Hinterkopf habe, da das 64 (LC) Bios wohl nur damit kann. 



SnaxeX schrieb:


> Der Kühler wird eh relativ schnell abmontiert, da WaKü Block von EKWB/CaseKing morgen am Nachmittag bestellt wird.



Gute Entscheidung. Der Standardkühler ist hart an der Grenze des Erträglichen. Mit Einbußen + UV bekommt man das zwar hin aber wenn man OC will, definitiv die falsche Kühlung. 
Schade, dass mit Demontieren des Kühlers die Garantie futsch ist, da an einer Schraube des Kühlers ein Siegel ist.


----------



## openSUSE (24. Juni 2019)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Auf notebooksbilliger.de gibt es gerade die Ref (MSI Airboost) für 240€


Mindfactory hat doch die 8GB ASRock Radeon RX Vega 56 Phantom Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16
die müsste sicher Samsung HBM haben. Kostet da auch 240€.


----------



## cordonbleu (24. Juni 2019)

Bei Mindfactory gibts gerade auch die 8GB PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Red Dragon für knapp 240€ im Mindstar. Die hat eine bessere Kühlung als die Refs. 
Aber gut, du willst ja auf Wasser umbauen. 
Vielleicht will ja wer anders zuschlagen.


----------



## SnaxeX (24. Juni 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Mindfactory hat doch die 8GB ASRock Radeon RX Vega 56 Phantom Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16
> die müsste sicher Samsung HBM haben. Kostet da auch 240€.



Hat die sicher Samsung HBM? Dann kann ich ja gleich mal die Bestellung von Notebooksbilliger stornieren...


----------



## Downsampler (24. Juni 2019)

Ich habe gerade 3 Stunden am Stück Fallout 4 gezockt und die Vega ist dabei nur 54 Grad warm geworden bei 27 Grad im Zimmer. Irgendwie wirkt sich die höhere Umgebungtemperatur im Sommer nicht auf die Grakatemp aus.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Juni 2019)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Hat die sicher Samsung HBM? Dann kann ich ja gleich mal die Bestellung von Notebooksbilliger stornieren...



Ja,original Ref. hat immer Samsung Speicher weil AMD die im Paket mit der Platine verkauft.


----------



## SnaxeX (24. Juni 2019)

Notebooksbilliger ist schon storniert, Mindfactory schon bestellt.


----------



## janni851 (25. Juni 2019)

LDNV schrieb:


> Wen es interessiert:
> F1 2019 ist ja heute schon für einige Spielbar.
> 
> 1440p
> ...



Anbei mal meine Werte für Full-HD und alles was geht auf Anschlag.
Benchmark war Bahrain im trockenen.

Takt knapp über 1500Mhz und 955Mhz HBM für die Vega 56.

Performt wesentlich besser als F1 2018 nach meinem empfinden. Da habe ich zwar auch ähnliche FPS, aber nicht mit den Einstellungen.

Grüße


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (26. Juni 2019)

janni851 schrieb:


> Anbei mal meine Werte für Full-HD und alles was geht auf Anschlag.
> Benchmark war Bahrain im trockenen.
> 
> Takt knapp über 1500Mhz und 955Mhz HBM für die Vega 56.



Gute Karte erwischt, wieviel zieht die mit diesen Settings?

Edit: Die Hitze steigt mir zu Kopf. Antwort steht doch in deinem Screenshot. 

Hast die GPU auch mal hochgeprügelt? Was macht die mit?


----------



## janni851 (26. Juni 2019)

Sesselsitzer-2 schrieb:


> Gute Karte erwischt, wieviel zieht die mit diesen Settings?
> 
> Edit: Die Hitze steigt mir zu Kopf. Antwort steht doch in deinem Screenshot.
> 
> Hast die GPU auch mal hochgeprügelt? Was macht die mit?



Danke[emoji1]

Momentan läuft die Karte im P7 bei 1627Mhz und 993mV. Verbrauch natürlich auch je nach Game unterschiedlich. Bei Project Cars 1+2 werden auch schon mal 220Watt gezogen. Hätte hier gerne weniger, aber da der Wattman bei mit immer die Profile vergisst habe ich noch keine eigenen Gameprofile angelegt.

Ich war mit früheren Treiber auch schon mal bei 1642Mhz bei 993mV und HBM 960Mhz, aber das läuft seit einigen Treibern nicht mehr stabil. 

Wie weit ich die Karte prügeln kann hab ich noch nicht geschaut. Da werden die normalen Strixxlüfter auch Schwierigkeiten machen denke ich.

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SaPass (26. Juni 2019)

Bei meiner Strix waren 1642 MHz habe 1006 mV instabil. Da bin ich auf 1637 MHz zurück gegangen und es gab keinen Absturz seit dem. Der Samsung-HBM meiner Strix taktet 975 MHz mit tRFC=225. Kommt dann bei SP4k auf bis zu 230 W. Nach dem Tausch der Kühler nun auch unhörbar gegenüber zu den Gehäuselüftern.


----------



## janni851 (26. Juni 2019)

SaPass schrieb:


> Bei meiner Strix waren 1642 MHz habe 1006 mV instabil. Da bin ich auf 1637 MHz zurück gegangen und es gab keinen Absturz seit dem. Der Samsung-HBM meiner Strix taktet 975 MHz mit tRFC=225. Kommt dann bei SP4k auf bis zu 230 W. Nach dem Tausch der Kühler nun auch unhörbar gegenüber zu den Gehäuselüftern.



Hast du mit Sup4k getestet? Da komme ich meistens auch stabil durch und Games stürzen dann nach einiger Zeit ab.

Aber ich werde das später mal testen 

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SaPass (26. Juni 2019)

Mit Sup4k und Firestrike waren 1642 MHz/ 980 MHz stabil. Beim Spielen hatte ich hin und wieder Abstürze zu beklagen. Also habe ich die Frequenzen auf 1637 MHz und 975 MHz reduziert. Danach lief alles stabil.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Juni 2019)

Bei Vega machen einige Mhz bereits einen unterschied wenn man sich am Limit hangelt.


----------



## drstoecker (27. Juni 2019)

Neuer Treiber 19.6.3 ist draußen!


----------



## narcosubs (27. Juni 2019)

Schon wieder ein Neuer?!
Man kommt ja kaum noch hinterher.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (28. Juni 2019)

Heute neu im Mindstar:

Sapphire Nitro+ Vega64 für 349,-€

und noch die :

Gigabyte Vega56 für 229,-€


----------



## HAZEzz (28. Juni 2019)

schon getestet ?


----------



## HAZEzz (28. Juni 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Neuer Treiber 19.6.3 ist draußen!



schon am testen ?


----------



## LDNV (28. Juni 2019)

Läuft ohne Auffälligkeiten bei mir.


----------



## SnaxeX (28. Juni 2019)

Installiert ihr eigentlich jeden neuen Treiber? Ich ändere da erst etwas, wenn ich vorher Probleme hatte die dann explizit behoben wurden oder wenn es Unterstützung für mein Spiel war.


----------



## drstoecker (28. Juni 2019)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Installiert ihr eigentlich jeden neuen Treiber? Ich ändere da erst etwas, wenn ich vorher Probleme hatte die dann explizit behoben wurden oder wenn es Unterstützung für mein Spiel war.


Ich installiere grundsätzlich alle neuen Updates, egal ob Windows/Programme oder bios. 
No Risk No fun!


----------



## LDNV (29. Juni 2019)

Mach ich genauso. 
Bei Problemen gibs halt ein Clean Install via DDU.


----------



## phoenix-2305 (29. Juni 2019)

Schafft ein bequiet Pure Power 11 400W eine Vega 56 mit einem Ryzen 5 2600 zusammen? 

Wollte eine RX570 aber die Vegas werden gerade immer günstiger.

Danke.


----------



## SaPass (29. Juni 2019)

Eine Möglichkeit wäre, dass du ausprobiert ob es funktioniert und dann ggf. ein neues Netzteil kaufst oder die Grafikkarte zurückgibst, falls der Rechner aus geht. 

Im Dauerbetrieb solltest du knapp unter 400 W landen, insbesondere mit UV. Problematisch sind bei der Vega jedoch Stromspitzen, durch die das Netzteil ggf. abschaltet.


----------



## phoenix-2305 (29. Juni 2019)

Ich muss mal schauen ob das Netzteil überhaupt zwei 8pin Anschlüsse hat.

Gibt es da nicht die Option ein Powertarget zu setzen?

Schade dass AMD deutlich weniger einergiereffizient ist als Nvidia.


----------



## Edelhamster (29. Juni 2019)

Klar kannst du ein Powertarget setzen.
Hier meine Vega64 mit -50% PT. Also up to 110W anstatt up to 220W in BF1@4K.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5js1-z4w-dA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Die Doppelbilder sind einem damaligen Einstellungsfehler von mir in der Videoschnitt-Software geschuldet.


----------



## chill_eule (29. Juni 2019)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Habe oben schon geschrieben, dass der Schnellstart deaktiviert ist, weil dieser Tipp überall die Runde macht.
> Deswegen habe ich die Probleme ja auch nicht mehr, nachdem das System heruntergefahren wurde und der PC danach wieder angeschaltet wird. (Genau dort greift ja der "Schnellstart ein")
> Allerdings haben die AMD Treiber eben nach wie vor oft Probleme mit dem Ruhemodus/Stand-by-Modus



Mal ein Update und mich selbst zitiert:
Mit dem aktivierten Ruhezustand (RAM Inhalt wird auf SSD/HDD gespeichert, null Stromverbrauch) ggü. Standby Modus (RAM-Inhalt wird direkt gespeichert, durch weitere Stromzufuhr)
habe ich keinerlei Problme mehr mit dem Wattman und seinen Profilen und Einstellungen  (bisher )


----------



## Gast1659561002 (29. Juni 2019)

phoenix-2305 schrieb:


> Schafft ein bequiet Pure Power 11 400W eine Vega 56 mit einem Ryzen 5 2600 zusammen?
> 
> Wollte eine RX570 aber die Vegas werden gerade immer günstiger.
> 
> Danke.




ich hab n Straight Power 10 CM mit 500W und ne Vega 64 Sapphire Nitro+ (undervolted) - läuft. wie sehr sich die beiden karten bei der leistungsaufnahme unterscheiden, weiss ich allerdings nicht. ^^


----------



## drstoecker (29. Juni 2019)

phoenix-2305 schrieb:


> Schafft ein bequiet Pure Power 11 400W eine Vega 56 mit einem Ryzen 5 2600 zusammen?
> 
> Wollte eine RX570 aber die Vegas werden gerade immer günstiger.
> 
> Danke.



hatte testweise eine Vega 64 + ryzen 2600 mit nem 400w straight Power 10 problemlos laufen. Auch hatte ich zuletzt die cpu auf 3ghz fixiert mit ca. 0.95v und die Vega im sparbios. Verbrauch des Systems lag bei rund 200w und darunter!


----------



## EyRaptor (30. Juni 2019)

So, ich melde mich auch mal wieder.
Hab meine Vega wieder reaktiviert weil ich bock auf tweaken hatte.
Außerdem wollte ich meinen neuen Radi verwenden.

Also zuerst mal die guten Nachrichten (oder eher Bilder).
Das Setup am Schreibtisch ist erstmal ne Zwischenlösung so 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Temperaturen sind traumhaft .

Aber nun zu meinem Problem.
Unter Last fällt bei mir alle 5-10 die GPU Auslastung, der GPU clock und der HBM clock in den Keller.
Also auf etwa 300-700 mhz GPU-clock und 500 mhz HBM clock.
Getestet in Witcher 3 und Subnautica mit nem alten und dem neuesten Treiber @stock und @50% Power.
Das sieht dann etwa so aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe leider keine Ahnung, woran das jetzt liegen könnte.
Hoffe ihr habt mir da ein paar Vorschläge.

Grüße 
EyRaptor


----------



## LDNV (30. Juni 2019)

Wie sehen die Spawa Temps aus?


----------



## EyRaptor (30. Juni 2019)

Ist ja ein full-cover Block, den ich benutze.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sieht so aus. Aber anscheinend mit Auslesefehler, da die VR Temp immer wieder auf 0 geht.
Es passiert allerdings auch, wenn ich das Powerlimit von +50% auf -50% stelle.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edelhamster (30. Juni 2019)

Komische Geschichte. Ich denke die VDDC geht mit 1,22V deutlich zu hoch. Wofür brauchst du die? SOC mit 1107MHz ist zwar ganz hübsch, aber was ballerst du Taktmäßig maximal auf den Core?

edit: und 360W max?? das zieht meine 64ér bei über 1,7GHz ja nicht mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EyRaptor (30. Juni 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Komische Geschichte. Ich denke die VDDC geht mit 1,22V deutlich zu hoch. Wofür brauchst du die? SOC mit 1107MHz ist zwar ganz hübsch, aber was ballerst du Taktmäßig maximal auf den Core?
> 
> edit: und 360W max?? das zieht meine 64ér bei über 1,7GHz ja nicht mal
> 
> ...



Das ist einfach das Vega 64 LC Bios und noch ohne irgendwelche Optimierungen bei der Spannung.
Da läuft GPU Vcore dann mit bis zu 1,25V und auf bis zu 1,7 ghz.

Das tweaken wäre dann später schon noch gekommen. Deswegen hab ich se ja eingebaut .


----------



## drstoecker (30. Juni 2019)

Normalerweise läuft das lc bios nicht einfach so und ohne Probleme, mach doch mal das Original wieder drauf!


----------



## EyRaptor (30. Juni 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Normalerweise läuft das lc bios nicht einfach so und ohne Probleme, mach doch mal das Original wieder drauf!



wow ... ok, also ich hab jetzt auf das Vega 56 150W Bios umgestellt und es läuft.
Damit hab ich im Traum nicht gerechnet, da das LC Bios ohne Probleme lief als ich sie das letzte mal benutzt hab.
GPU clock lag unter last bei etwa 1330-1350 mhz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich würde aber schon gerne das LC BIos weiter benutzen können 

Edit:
Kann man GPU Vcore eigentlich nicht irgendwie unter 0,9 Volt senken?


----------



## phoenix-2305 (30. Juni 2019)

Also wenn ich sowohl den Ryzen 5 2600 als auch die Vega 56 auf Standardtakt lasse und undervolte sollte der Betrieb mit dem 400W Netzteil 24/7 stabil sein? 

Und im schlimmsten Fall geht der PC aus, also es kann nichts durchbrennen oder ähnliches?


----------



## EyRaptor (30. Juni 2019)

Ok, also man kann die Spannung weiter absenken  
Mit dem Sparbios in Afterburner das Powerlimit auf -50% = 75W (bei V56) setzten, dann ist der autoclockspeed so niedrig, dass man über den Spannungsoffset die Spannung weiter senken kann.

Das sieht bei mir in Witcher3 1080p und mit -160mv jetzt so aus 
Voll der Schluckspecht diese verdammten Vegas 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bin grad happy

Edit:


phoenix-2305 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich sowohl den Ryzen 5 2600 als auch die Vega 56 auf Standardtakt lasse und undervolte sollte der Betrieb mit dem 400W Netzteil 24/7 stabil sein?
> 
> Und im schlimmsten Fall geht der PC aus, also es kann nichts durchbrennen oder ähnliches?



jep, im schlimmsten Fall geht der PC aus.
Wenn er ausgeht -> einfach stärker undervolten


----------



## Gurdi (30. Juni 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> wow ... ok, also ich hab jetzt auf das Vega 56 150W Bios umgestellt und es läuft.
> Damit hab ich im Traum nicht gerechnet, da das LC Bios ohne Probleme lief als ich sie das letzte mal benutzt hab.
> GPU clock lag unter last bei etwa 1330-1350 mhz.
> 
> ...



Du kommst tiefer wenn du die Karte in niedrigere P-States zwingt, das kann man recht elegant lösen indem man die P-States entsprechend anpasst und so einstellt dass das Powertarget nicht für P6 & 7 reicht.
Das LC Bios kann tatsächlich teilweise zu Problemen führen.


----------



## drstoecker (30. Juni 2019)

phoenix-2305 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich sowohl den Ryzen 5 2600 als auch die Vega 56 auf Standardtakt lasse und undervolte sollte der Betrieb mit dem 400W Netzteil 24/7 stabil sein?
> 
> Und im schlimmsten Fall geht der PC aus, also es kann nichts durchbrennen oder ähnliches?



Ne kann nix passiert außer das System geht down!


----------



## HAZEzz (30. Juni 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Normalerweise läuft das lc bios nicht einfach so und ohne Probleme, mach doch mal das Original wieder drauf!



wie flasht man das bios wenn ich mal fragen darf


----------



## Gurdi (30. Juni 2019)

HAZEzz schrieb:


> wie flasht man das bios wenn ich mal fragen darf



Via ATI Flash, ist ganz einfach.
Hier findest du alles was du wissen musst.
RX Vega 56 / 64 Overclocking & Undervolting Anleitung @ Rajintek Morpheus 2 inkl. Backplate


----------



## RawMangoJuli (30. Juni 2019)

hat hier jemand Rage 2?

scheint wohl schon FedalityFX zu haben


----------



## LDNV (30. Juni 2019)

Ja hab ich. 
Warum?


----------



## phoenix-2305 (2. Juli 2019)

Wird denn eine RX 5700 mit 180W TDP eher an einem 400W Netzteil laufen?

Ich weiß nicht ob ich Lust habe auf gut Glück eine Vega 56 zu kaufen und dass mir dann der PC aus geht. Dann lieber noch eine 1070.

Oder haltet ihr es für realistisch dass das alltagstauglich und sicher ist?


----------



## Gurdi (2. Juli 2019)

Die 5700 wird laufen, die 1070 hat ne ähnliche TBP.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (2. Juli 2019)

phoenix-2305 schrieb:


> Wird denn eine RX 5700 mit 180W TDP eher an einem 400W Netzteil laufen?
> 
> Ich weiß nicht ob ich Lust habe auf gut Glück eine Vega 56 zu kaufen und dass mir dann der PC aus geht. Dann lieber noch eine 1070.
> 
> Oder haltet ihr es für realistisch dass das alltagstauglich und sicher ist?



wie sieht denn das restliche System aus?

ansonsten Tests abwarten

tomshw.de hat immer sehr gute Lastspitzenmessungen


----------



## phoenix-2305 (2. Juli 2019)

Ryzen 5 2600
16GB DDR4, eine SSD, eine HDD

Wollte erst eine RX570, habe aber dann gedacht es wäre nicht schlecht, ältere Spiele auf dem Fernseher in 4K zu zocken und wollte etwas schnelleres bis 250€. Da hatte ich aber schon das Pure Power 400 Watt gekauft.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (2. Juli 2019)

als ich mir die Nitro+ gekauf habe, hab ich vorher mal bei beQuiet nachgeschaut, ob es mit meinem Netzteil reicht:

Netzteil Kalkulator - Rechner fuer leise PSUs von be quiet!

... und lag bei knapp 450W, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Für dich käme ich (mit 5 Lüftern) auf 338W, da wäre also noch Luft.


----------



## Don-71 (2. Juli 2019)

Also ich habe ein älteres Pure Power 430W mit einer Vega 56 (Red Dragon) mit UV ohne Probleme betrieben, auch mit R5 2600, X370 Board, SSD, HDD und Laufwerk.
Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass das auf Dauer die optimale Lösung ist.

Also dann lieber auf die 5700 warten, oder 400W Netzteil verkaufen und 600W Pure Power anschaffen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (2. Juli 2019)

phoenix-2305 schrieb:


> Wollte erst eine RX570, habe aber dann gedacht es wäre nicht schlecht, ältere Spiele auf dem Fernseher in 4K zu zocken und wollte etwas schnelleres bis 250€.



die RX 5700 wird aber 380€+ kosten


----------



## phoenix-2305 (2. Juli 2019)

Stimmt. 
Dann werd ich mich nur noch zwischen RX 580, Vega 56 und GTX 1070 entscheiden müssen.

Gebrauchtpreise sind auch ziemlich hoch, vielleicht kann man mit wenig Verlust in einem Jahr nochmal wechseln.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (2. Juli 2019)

Sapphire Pulse Radeon RX Vega 56 ab €'*'254,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

aber vllt zickt da das NT


----------



## Gast1659561002 (2. Juli 2019)

tu dir den gefallen und kauf dir keine 580/90'ger. vor allem nicht für uhd.


----------



## Ralle@ (2. Juli 2019)

Für UHD ist alles unter einer Radeon VII / RTX 2080 ziemlich Sinnlos, da muss dann schon zum Teil sehr stark die Details runterschrauben oder eben mit um die 30 - 40 FPS leben.

Ich könnte und wollte so nicht zocken, ich selbst habe die aktuellen und vorigen High End Karten beider Hersteller.
Zur Not könnte man bei wirklich schmalen Geldbeutel eine Vega 64 nehmen aber alles drunter würde IV mir nicht antun.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (2. Juli 2019)

das ist allerdings auch eine recht übertriebene ansicht, finde ich - auch wenn es klar von den spielen abhängt, denen man sich so hingibt. meine beiden dauergames sind derzeit xcom 2 und anno 1800 - limitiert auf 30 fps und alles ist schick, auch mit sehr hohen details.

edit:
hab mir mal die pcgh-testszene vorgeknöpft




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und noch eine eigene szene vom anfang, grafikoptionen sind die gleichen (aber andere, mit denen ich es normalerweise am laufen habe):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



.... also da scheint sich nicht all zu viel verändern. was Anno allerdings in einem CPU-Benchmark zu suchen haben soll, versteh ich nicht so wirklich. ^^


----------



## LDNV (2. Juli 2019)

Anno ist auch eins der ganz wenigen Beispiele wo ich mit 30 FPS leben kann. 

Also ganz ehrlich, Anno ist da doch kein Maßstab ... 

Ansonsten gilt bei mir klar : 60 FPS min muss ich haben und die Konstant, sonst kann ich auch gleich den Rechner auslassen, mich an die Konsole setzen und 30 FPS in Fake 4k genießen was ich auf die 2 Meter bequem vom Sofa eh nicht sehe... 

Rechner am TV -> 60 FPS Konstant. 
Rechner am Monitor -> 60 FPS min. dank 144hz Moni, gern auch mehr.

Und ganz ehrlich, sooooooo viel besser sieht 4k im Vergleich zu 1440p auch nicht aus das ich deswegen auf ein flüssiges Spiel verzichte. 
Selbst am TV lass ich das meiste in 1440p Rendern was vom Rechner kommt. Einfach um nicht immer alles umstellen zu müssen. 

(Zock ja viele Story oder Renn spiele vom Sofa mit Controller über den PC)


----------



## Gurdi (3. Juli 2019)

In der Hinsicht ist VSR auch super praktisch bei AMD.


----------



## SnaxeX (3. Juli 2019)

EK_FC Radeon Vega RGB ist heute angekommen, Vega 56 braucht leider noch bis Freitag. Da ich übers Wochenende nicht bei meinen Eltern bin, werd ich erst das Wochenende drauf dazu kommen


----------



## forg1vr (5. Juli 2019)

Servus in die Runde! Bin seit 2 Wochen auch Besitzer einer Vega 56 Pulse, und bin so weit ganz happy. Habe auch schon Hand angelegt, aber doch einige Fragen, und bevor ich mir 1200 Seiten durchlesen, frage ich einfach direkt:

Aktuell sind die Einstellungen bei mir so, dass ich PT+50%, Core auf 1600 bei 1000 mV (boost stabil bis ca 1530-1540, was für mich passt), und HMB2 auf 950mV und MemClock auf 920 Mhz.

Was ich rausgefunden habe ist, dass wenn die Differenz zwischen HBM2 und Core-Volt weniger als 50mV beträgt, dann resetted sich der HMB2 auf 920 Mhz.

Die Frage ist nun: kann man das im Wattman umgehen? So dass ich den Core z.B. auf 990mV kriege, und HBM2 auf 950mV lassen kann?

Die andere Frage ist: ist das überhaupt sinnvoll? Kann man z.B. sagen, dass HBM2 bei 1000mV "performanter" ist, als bei 950mV? Auch wenn er scheinbar die 920Mhz konstant hält sowohl bei 950mV als auch be 1V? Also ist es sinnvoll, auch den HBM2 so niedrig wie möglich zu takten, bis die Taktrate nicht mehr gehalten werden kann?

Ich hoffe ich konnte mich verständlich ausdrücken 

Zocke mostly BFV @ 1440p auf High; kriege ca 100fps, was für mich fein ist.


----------



## janni851 (7. Juli 2019)

Gerade auf 19.7.1 geupdatet. Danach waren alle (!) Wattmanprofile gelöscht...

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (7. Juli 2019)

janni851 schrieb:


> Gerade auf 19.7.1 geupdatet. Danach waren alle (!) Wattmanprofile gelöscht...
> 
> Grüße
> 
> ...



Ja das ist normal bei einer Neuinstallation....



forg1vr schrieb:


> Servus in die Runde! Bin seit 2 Wochen auch Besitzer einer Vega 56 Pulse, und bin so weit ganz happy. Habe auch schon Hand angelegt, aber doch einige Fragen, und bevor ich mir 1200 Seiten durchlesen, frage ich einfach direkt:
> 
> Aktuell sind die Einstellungen bei mir so, dass ich PT+50%, Core auf 1600 bei 1000 mV (boost stabil bis ca 1530-1540, was für mich passt), und HMB2 auf 950mV und MemClock auf 920 Mhz.
> 
> ...




Du veränderst keine Spannung am HBM, sondern am Uncore. Stell die auf 1000.
Schau mal hier.
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/485138-amd-rx-vega-laberthread-635.html#post9536981


----------



## janni851 (7. Juli 2019)

@Gurdi, habe keine Neuinstallation gemacht, sondern wirklich nur geupdatet. Hatte dieses Problem noch nie.

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (7. Juli 2019)

janni851 schrieb:


> @Gurdi, habe keine Neuinstallation gemacht, sondern wirklich nur geupdatet. Hatte dieses Problem noch nie.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> ...



Denkbar das es bei den Vegakarten weitergehende Änderungen gab. Bei einer Neuinstallation ist es auf jeden Fall normal.
Ein paar Profile neu machen ist ja meist auch kein Akt, ich hab immer ein Backup der Profile gespeichert.


----------



## janni851 (7. Juli 2019)

Hatte ich auch, ich dachte nur, der Hinweis sei vielleicht wichtig für andere.

Großartige Verbesserungen habe ich aber noch keine bemerkt. Mal sehen was noch kommt.

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (7. Juli 2019)

janni851 schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch, ich dachte nur, der Hinweis sei vielleicht wichtig für andere.
> 
> Großartige Verbesserungen habe ich aber noch keine bemerkt. Mal sehen was noch kommt.
> 
> ...



AntiLag ist ne feine Sache, Chill arbeitet deutlich besser jetzt.


----------



## LDNV (8. Juli 2019)

Solange ODT gehen und mein Regfile funktioniert das auch mit HDMI und VSR mein UV greift bin ich zufrieden. 
Sobald das nicht mehr geht gibt es kein neuen Treiber mehr


----------



## openSUSE (8. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> AntiLag ist ne feine Sache, Chill arbeitet deutlich besser jetzt.



AntiLag ist imho ein Killer Feature! Kann sein, dass da noch was für die low Level APIs kommt.

Chill, vernünftig konfiguriert, reduziert die Input Latenz auch!

Navi bestellt, wollte zwar nicht ...


----------



## Gurdi (8. Juli 2019)

Hing auch am Abzug gestern aber ich warte noch. Ich hab eh nen OC Auftrag in der Pipeline für nen Bekannten in dem Zugae schau ich mir den Chip mal näher an.


----------



## WhoRainZone (8. Juli 2019)

Ich bin auch am hadern, brauch wieder was zum rumspielen 
Gibts schon Informationen was Wasserblöcke für die XT betrifft?
Wenn schon, dann richtig 

Dazu noch den süßen 3600er und alles ist drin


----------



## 0ldN3rd (8. Juli 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ich bin auch am hadern, brauch wieder was zum rumspielen
> Gibts schon Informationen was Wasserblöcke für die XT betrifft?
> Wenn schon, dann richtig
> 
> Dazu noch den süßen 3600er und alles ist drin



Ich fürchte da gibts noch keine Infos, werden bestimmt kommen... aber wann..?!

Ich bin dafür, dass wir zu Watercool's hin fahren und einen Belagerungsring errichten... freies Geleit nur dann wenn es GPU Blöcke für Navi gibt!

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## beren2707 (8. Juli 2019)

Bei meiner Vega 56 Pulse sind nach Installation des Treibers alle Wattman-Profile weiterhin vorhanden. Tests zu den Features erfolgen bei mir allerfrühestens am Mittwoch Abend.  
Sofern AntiLag noch für DX9 bei Vega nachgereicht wird, werde ich der kleinen Pulse weiterhin treu bleiben.


----------



## SaPass (8. Juli 2019)

Woran kann man eigentlich erkennen, ob AntiLag angeschaltet ist? Funktionierts auch im Vollbild-Fenstermodus?

Ich bleibe meiner Vega56 treu. Der Leistungsgewinn mit einer Navi ist einfach zu gering.


----------



## WhoRainZone (8. Juli 2019)

@0ldN3rd
Ich bin dabei 



SaPass schrieb:


> Woran kann man eigentlich erkennen, ob AntiLag angeschaltet ist? Funktionierts auch im Vollbild-Fenstermodus?
> 
> Ich bleibe meiner Vega56 treu. Der Leistungsgewinn mit einer Navi ist einfach zu gering.


Mir gehts eher weniger um den Leistungsgewinn. Ist sehr der "willhaben"-Faktor


----------



## 0ldN3rd (8. Juli 2019)

Ich hab mal nen Navi-Thread erstellt ... :-/ damit es hier nicht zu unübersichtlich wird...


----------



## mrfloppy (8. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen, ich hab ein kleines Thema !
Habe eben den neuen Treiber installiert und mal BF5 gestartet. Hab mich ein wenig gewundert weil scheiss Taktraten, bis mir aufgefallen ist das die Temperaturen explodiert sind. Joah und dann musste ich feststellen es ist echt still. [emoji3]
Ich habe einen Ghettomod drauf und die Lüfter über die externen Ausgänge gesteuert . Diese werden mir auch nach Neuinstallation von Adus GPU Tweak nicht mehr angeboten !?! Kann das jemand bestätigen oder hat eine Lösung ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SaPass (8. Juli 2019)

Wenn das nicht mehr über das ASUS-Tool geht, dann musst du die Lüfter an anderer Stelle anschließen, wie beispielsweise am Mainboard. Oder gleich am Netzteil, wenn du den passenden Adapter hast. Dann laufen sie dauerhaft bei 100% (bei 12 V).

Elegant ist es, wenn man die Lüfter mit folgendem Adapter an der Grafikkarte anschließt:
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B005ZKZEQA/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Möglicherweise benötigst du noch ein Y-Kabel.


----------



## MfDoom (8. Juli 2019)

ich würde die Lüfter übers Mainbord steuern, wenn es nicht direkt über die Karte geht


----------



## Gurdi (8. Juli 2019)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich hab ein kleines Thema !
> Habe eben den neuen Treiber installiert und mal BF5 gestartet. Hab mich ein wenig gewundert weil scheiss Taktraten, bis mir aufgefallen ist das die Temperaturen explodiert sind. Joah und dann musste ich feststellen es ist echt still. [emoji3]
> Ich habe einen Ghettomod drauf und die Lüfter über die externen Ausgänge gesteuert . Diese werden mir auch nach Neuinstallation von Adus GPU Tweak nicht mehr angeboten !?! Kann das jemand bestätigen oder hat eine Lösung ?
> 
> ...



Check mal die Verkabelung zuerst, manchmal sind die Stecker etwas locker.


----------



## mrfloppy (8. Juli 2019)

Nicht wirklich zufriedenstellend grad

GPU Tweak 2 Version 2001 und 2031 mit Treiber 19.5.2 Externe Lüfter werden angezeigt, angesteuert und laufen.

GPU Tweak 2 Version 2001 mit Treiber 19.7.1 Externe Lüfter werden nicht mehr angeboten und können dementsprechend nicht angesteuert werden.

GPU Tweak 2 Version 2031 mit Treiber 19.7.1 Externe Lüfter werden erkannt ABER können nicht angesteuert werden und laufen dementsprechend nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Juli 2019)

Sieht nach ner nettigkeit der neuen Treiber aus.


----------



## Freiheraus (9. Juli 2019)

Vega (II) wieder im Rage-Modus^^ 

Sea of Solitude  GPU/CPU | RPG/ |  GPU


----------



## drstoecker (9. Juli 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Ich hab mal nen Navi-Thread erstellt ... :-/ damit es hier nicht zu unübersichtlich wird...


 
Link?


----------



## LDNV (9. Juli 2019)

AMD NAVI Laberthread

Schade das man Anti Lag nicht Global Ein/Ausschalten kann. 
Hab aber ehrlich gesagt auch noch kein Unterschied gemerkt (BFV /F1 2019, zu mehr kam ich nicht die letzten Tage)


----------



## 0ldN3rd (9. Juli 2019)

Aktuell ist die Vega 64 wieder für 349,-€ im Mindstar.... (Die Sapphire Nitro+)


----------



## sunyego (9. Juli 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Aktuell ist die Vega 64 wieder für 349,-€ im Mindstar.... (Die Sapphire Nitro+)



...rausgeschmissenes Geld  ! Für einen ähnlichen Preis bekommst Du bald eine viel schnellere 5700XT (Custom) die alles deutlich besser macht. 

Vega ist komplett Obsolet und ist bald OOP, so gut wie niemand wird den inkonstanten Stromschlucker vermissen.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (9. Juli 2019)

Heyyyyy, da kann ich ja endlich wieder nicht lesen was da geschrieben wird, Ignoliste sei dank....    Na, wieder frei gelassen? Wollen wir denn jetzt lieb sein?


----------



## sunyego (9. Juli 2019)

OldN3rd@

Das musst du deinen freund Gurdi fragen und nicht mich.  
Er hat damit viel mehr Erfahrung.

Edit :


RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> die RX 5700 wird aber 380€+ kosten



In den ersten zwei Tagen vielleicht ! Nie und nimmer.
Wenn sich die Preise einpendeln bekommst du die 5700XT für das Geld.


----------



## sunyego (9. Juli 2019)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Vega (II) wieder im Rage-Modus^^
> 
> Sea of Solitude  GPU/CPU | RPG/ |  GPU



Rage-Modus ?  

Alle GPUs, sogar GTX960 kommen auf konstante 60FPS und du sprichts hier vom RAGE-Modus ?  
Das ist komplett egal bei 250-300FPS ob karte A oder B schneller ist.

RAGE-Modus gibt es im neuen Draugen (FullHD - Bild 1) 

...oder hier:

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/485138-amd-rx-vega-laberthread-995.html#post9699773  

Ob man in irgendeinem titel 70FPS (NV) oder 370FPS (AMD) hat, spielt keine rolle ! Niemand würde den unterschied merken, alles ab 60FPS ist buttersmooth und mehr braucht man nicht.

Die große Mehrheit zockt mit V-Sync (60FPS) und wil konstante 60FPS !
Das ist der Unterschied zwischen NV und AMD ! Eine GTX1080 (2090MHz) kommt in allen aktuellen titeln auf 60FPS, eine Vega nicht einmal in älteren titeln ala Mirrors Edge Catalsyt oder Dishonored 2. 
Das solltest du dir dir merken !


----------



## INU.ID (9. Juli 2019)

*Ich hab mal ein paar Beiträge entfernt...*


----------



## LDNV (9. Juli 2019)

Danke dir. 
Die Verwarnung nehme ich gerne an. 
Sorry,  wenn es normale Post´s und Beschwerden nicht mehr tun weil es immer wieder vorkommt, wird man irgendwann direkter.


----------



## INU.ID (9. Juli 2019)

LDNV schrieb:


> ... wird man irgendwann direkter.


Und genau darauf solltest du/solltet ihr verzichten, eben weil es sich sonst immer weiter hochschaukelt. Bleibt einfach immer schön fluffig und geschmeidig (auch wenn es mal schwer fällt), dann eskaliert auch nix.

Und jetzt zurück zum Thema.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LDNV (9. Juli 2019)

Ich war doch noch ganz entspannt und fluffig 

Ich mein, wie viel Geduld und Sachlichkeit soll man noch aufbringen über Monate hin weg? 
Aber ja du hast recht, aber ich auch 

Es gibt Verwarnungen die es wert sind auch wenn es unschön ist. 

So Back 2 Topic ist ja nun wieder ruhig hier und kann man sich wieder schön Sachlich und fluffig unterhalten


----------



## wuchzael (9. Juli 2019)

Einfach nervig, dass man dieses Gehate immer wieder ertragen muss... manche User haben es sich echt zur Lebensaufgabe gemacht, anderen mit ihrer Meinung auf den Keks zu gehen - so engstirnig sie auch sein mag.


BTT: Meine Vega ist immer noch in der "Reparatur" und ich vermisse sie jeden Tag mehr. Die 970 in allen Ehren, kann einen 1440p Monitor einfach nicht befeuern und ohne Freesync fühlt sich alles ziemlich choppy an.

Wie sind die Erkenntnisse bzgl. Anti-Lag auf Vega? Schon mal jemand mit CS:GO oder sowas getestet, ob es bei sehr hohen Framerates spürbar oder wenigstens messbar ist? Klingt spannend!


Grüße!


----------



## Gurdi (9. Juli 2019)

Fühlt sich subjektiv gut an,ich bin aber auch kein High Fps ProGamer.


----------



## LDNV (9. Juli 2019)

Hab vorhin noch mal n bissel bfv gespielt.
Im Schnitt 90-130 fps.

Hab da kein Unterschied zwischen anti lag on und off nichts gemerkt.

Vll auch nur ein unpassende Szenario? Keine Ahnung. 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy S10 + mit Tapatalk


----------



## SnaxeX (9. Juli 2019)

LDNV schrieb:


> Hab vorhin noch mal n bissel bfv gespielt.
> Im Schnitt 90-130 fps.
> 
> Hab da kein Unterschied zwischen anti lag on und off nichts gemerkt.
> ...



BFV ist das eine Spiel, wo es keinen Unterscheid macht/schlimemr macht wegen der eigenen Funktion.


Meine RX Vega 56 ist heute endlich gekommen, hat eh auch brav Samsung Speicher verbaut! Werde über die nächsten Tage mal meine Radiatoren putzen und am Wochenende wird dann umgebaut

Edit: Richtig Bitter --> ich habe beim Kauf der Grafikkarte ja eigentlich an der AMD 50 Jahre Aktion teilgenommen und ursprünglich gedacht, dass mir die Keys einfach wie bei CaseKing.de per Mail geliefert werden, sobald man die Karte hat und man sie auch nicht gleich wieder zurück geschickt hat. Jetzt sehe ich, dass man bei MF natürlich ein extra Formular ausfüllen musste dafür und die Aktion ist natürlich vorbei...

Edit 2: Dass der HBM Takt springt habe ich noch nie gesehen, was ist das dann für ein Fehler? Einstellen kann ich bis 930MHz am HBM, GPU-Z zeigt mir aber nur maximal 900MHz an, den haltet er aber nicht straight... (und the Witcher 3 in Maximum Details in 1440p sollte die Karte ausgelastet bekommen)


----------



## drstoecker (10. Juli 2019)

LDNV schrieb:


> Ich war doch noch ganz entspannt und fluffig
> 
> Ich mein, wie viel Geduld und Sachlichkeit soll man noch aufbringen über Monate hin weg?
> Aber ja du hast recht, aber ich auch
> ...


99% sind ja auch richtig hier!


SnaxeX schrieb:


> BFV ist das eine Spiel, wo es keinen Unterscheid macht/schlimemr macht wegen der eigenen Funktion.
> 
> 
> Meine RX Vega 56 ist heute endlich gekommen, hat eh auch brav Samsung Speicher verbaut! Werde über die nächsten Tage mal meine Radiatoren putzen und am Wochenende wird dann umgebaut
> ...


Wenn deine Karte aus dem Auktionszeitraum stammt hast du noch die Möglichkeit die Spiele zu bekommen, schreib MF mal an. Aktivierung dieser ist allerdings nur noch bis zum 30.7.19 möglich.


----------



## SnaxeX (10. Juli 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> 99% sind ja auch richtig hier!
> 
> Wenn deine Karte aus dem Auktionszeitraum stammt hast du noch die Möglichkeit die Spiele zu bekommen, schreib MF mal an. Aktivierung dieser ist allerdings nur noch bis zum 30.7.19 möglich.



Support hat sich schon gemeldet, kann das Formular einfach ausfüllen. Hab vergessen dass meine Schwester ja als Rechnungsadresse steht, muss daher ihren Namen eintragen und nicht meinen!^^
Deswegen wollte es wahrscheinlich nicht klappen gestern...


----------



## wuchzael (10. Juli 2019)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Edit 2: Dass der HBM Takt springt habe ich noch nie gesehen, was ist das dann für ein Fehler? Einstellen kann ich bis 930MHz am HBM, GPU-Z zeigt mir aber nur maximal 900MHz an, den haltet er aber nicht straight... (und the Witcher 3 in Maximum Details in 1440p sollte die Karte ausgelastet bekommen)



Moin! 

Die Spannung von "Memory P3" hast du identisch zu der Spannung von "GPU P3" eingestellt? 

Grüße!


----------



## cordonbleu (10. Juli 2019)

Habe nur ich das Gefühl oder taktet die Vega mit dem aktuellen AMD Treiber näher an die eingestellten Taktraten? Ich habe nun beispielsweise in GTA 5 regelmäßig um die 1620 Mhz während es mit dem Treiber davor hin und wieder mal die 1600 Mhz überschritt? 

Die Poweranzeige im Wattman ist ja ganz nett, aber sinnvoll nutzen lässt sie sich eher nicht.


----------



## janni851 (10. Juli 2019)

cordonbleu schrieb:


> Habe nur ich das Gefühl oder taktet die Vega mit dem aktuellen AMD Treiber näher an die eingestellten Taktraten? Ich habe nun beispielsweise in GTA 5 regelmäßig um die 1620 Mhz während es mit dem Treiber davor hin und wieder mal die 1600 Mhz überschritt?
> 
> Die Poweranzeige im Wattman ist ja ganz nett, aber sinnvoll nutzen lässt sie sich eher nicht.



Das habe ich die Tage auch überlegt! Aber ich hatte noch nicht die Zeit um das durchgängig zu testen. Das muss ich die Tage nochmal machen.

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (10. Juli 2019)

Das kann gut sein, Meine Seven taktete jetzt auch glatter und etwas höher.


----------



## drstoecker (10. Juli 2019)

Ich bin hier mal raus, weiterhin viel Spaß Jungs!


----------



## LDNV (10. Juli 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Ich bin hier mal raus, weiterhin viel Spaß Jungs!



Wo bist du hin?


----------



## WhoRainZone (10. Juli 2019)

LDNV schrieb:


> Wo bist du hin?


---> AMD NAVI Laberthread


----------



## SnaxeX (10. Juli 2019)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Die Spannung von "Memory P3" hast du identisch zu der Spannung von "GPU P3" eingestellt?
> 
> Grüße!



Hab jetzt nachgeschaut, hab mich tatsächlich in der Spalte vertan >.<

Teste gleich einmal, melde mich


Edit: Sorry, musste kochen. Hab es jetzt getestet, war zunächst verzweifelt warum es trotzdem nicht funktioniert hat --> hab in The Witcher 3 nen Frame Limiter ja drinnen >.<
Ich komm bis 920MHz hoch, wenn ich drüber gehe friert mir the Witcher 3 entweder sofort ein (945MHz) oder ich bekomme zunächst komische Bildfehler (Textur vom Laub oder Baum wird kurz schwarz oder so schwarze "Schnitte" in den Himmel rein, bis dann das Spiel abschmiert. Schätze mal, das ist für den HBM einfach zu viel und meine RX Vega 56 ist nicht irgendwie defekt?

Seitdem ja meine erste Vega 64 (Sapphire Nitro) ja von anfang an defekt war, hab ich Schiss, dass meine RX Vega 56 auch kaputt ist. Wenn ich nämlich eben den HBM übertakte, das Spiel abschmiert (aber nicht der Treiber), die Einstellungen dann wieder auf Standard stelle und dann eine andere Anwendung starte (zB Apex Legends), dann bekomm ich krasse Bildfehler, so grüne/lilane Pixel oder teils auch generell Bildfehler, die erst mit einem Neustart vom PC behoben sind...
Teils war das nach dem Schließen von dem Spiel trotzdem (am 1. Bild ist es bei Steam beim Gruppenchat oben drauf das X)

Und dass der SoC Takt zwischen 1029 und 1109 MHz hin und her taktet ist normal? Häng jetzt noch meine Werte im Treiber dran:


----------



## Coolviper (10. Juli 2019)

Hi,
meine Asus Arez 56 schaft auch "nur" 920 Mhz HBM (Hynix), auch wenn ich mehr Spannung gebe. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (11. Juli 2019)

Hast du denn schon geflasht?


----------



## Coolviper (11. Juli 2019)

Ich habe es versucht, bekomme aber eine Fehlermeldung.


----------



## SnaxeX (11. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hast du denn schon geflasht?



Ich? Nein. Muss mich erst schlau machen wie das überhaupt geht.


----------



## Kirby01978 (11. Juli 2019)

Es juckt mich auch noch nach wie vor meine V56 zu flashen.. 
Komme aber ohne Flash schon auf 980Mhz .. daher weiß ich nicht ob es der Aufwand überhaupt wert wäre


----------



## Gurdi (11. Juli 2019)

Kirby01978 schrieb:


> Es juckt mich auch noch nach wie vor meine V56 zu flashen..
> Komme aber ohne Flash schon auf 980Mhz .. daher weiß ich nicht ob es der Aufwand überhaupt wert wäre



Bei der Puls lohnt sich das eigentlich nicht.


----------



## cordonbleu (11. Juli 2019)

Coolviper schrieb:


> Ich habe es versucht, bekomme aber eine Fehlermeldung.



Soweit mir bekannt, kann man nur mit Samsung Speicher auf ein V64 (LC) Bios umflashen, da es die wohl nicht mit hynix Hbm gab.


----------



## SnaxeX (11. Juli 2019)

Kirby01978 schrieb:


> Es juckt mich auch noch nach wie vor meine V56 zu flashen..
> Komme aber ohne Flash schon auf 980Mhz .. daher weiß ich nicht ob es der Aufwand überhaupt wert wäre



Wie viel Spannung hast du oben? Bzw. wie sehen deine Werte aus? 

Ich hab ja extra mir die Referenz Geholt, weil da das Flashen leichter gehen soll, weil die Standard immer Samsung verbaut haben (hab schon überprüft, hat meine) und meine ja am Wochenende unter Wasser gesetzt wird.


----------



## Coolviper (11. Juli 2019)

cordonbleu schrieb:


> Soweit mir bekannt, kann man nur mit Samsung Speicher auf ein V64 (LC) Bios umflashen, da es die wohl nicht mit hynix Hbm gab.



Jemand hat das wohl schon geschafft,hatte aber danach mehr Probleme als Nutzen. Der Hynix verträgt wohl die Spannung der64-er nicht.

Vega 64 BIOS on Vega 56 with Hynix HBM; it works, but will higher voltage harm Hynix memory? : Amd


----------



## Kirby01978 (11. Juli 2019)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Wie viel Spannung hast du oben? Bzw. wie sehen deine Werte aus?
> 
> Ich hab ja extra mir die Referenz Geholt, weil da das Flashen leichter gehen soll, weil die Standard immer Samsung verbaut haben (hab schon überprüft, hat meine) und meine ja am Wochenende unter Wasser gesetzt wird.



Sehen momentan wie folgt aus: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wie Gurdi schon sagte lohnt es sich wahrscheinlich auch nicht.. mit dem was ich aus der Karte rausholen konnte bin ich soweit schon recht gut dran


----------



## Downsampler (11. Juli 2019)

Wie machst du denn das mit dem HBM P3 auf 925 und beim Chip P2 auf 950? Muß da nicht der gleiche Wert eingetragen werden?


----------



## EyRaptor (11. Juli 2019)

8GB PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Red Dragon Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de 219€


----------



## Gurdi (11. Juli 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> 8GB PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Red Dragon Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon | Mindfactory.de 219€



Abverkauf läuft jetzt langsam dem Ende zu. Aber schon ein geiler Preis.


----------



## Coolviper (11. Juli 2019)

[FONT=opensans_bold]Nicht mehr lieferbar ...[/FONT]​


----------



## Gurdi (11. Juli 2019)

Sind die letzten aus dem Außenlager wahrscheinlich. Da wird auch nicht mehr viel kommen, die gehen jetzt komplett raus bis die Customs kommen. Gute Gelegenheit für Schnäppchenjäger.


----------



## LDNV (11. Juli 2019)

Irgendwie bin ich ja schon "fast" traurig. 

Selten eine Karte erlebt / besessen die so sehr aufgrund ihrer geilen Eigenschaften (massives UV) / Alleinstellungsmerkmale in Soft und Hardware (HBCC / HBM2 z.B.) aber auch Schattenseiten (schlecht Werkkalibriert, dadurch massiver Verbrauch, wieso und warum ist ja hinreichend bekannt, Chipausbeute usw), Hotspot Thematik usw so sehr Polarisiert und die Massen gespalten hat in Begeisterung wie auch Frust 

Auch wenn es wirklich besser hätte laufen können, danke AMD für dieses außergewöhnliche Stück Hardware, die nicht zu letzt auch dazu geführt hat das hier viele Leute sich kennen gelernt haben und eine Community rund um den Mythos Vega gebildet haben


----------



## Gurdi (11. Juli 2019)

Stimmt, lange nicht mehr so viel Freude an Hardware gehabt.


----------



## Coolviper (11. Juli 2019)

LDNV schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich ja schon "fast" traurig.
> 
> Selten eine Karte erlebt / besessen die so sehr aufgrund ihrer geilen Eigenschaften (massives UV) / Alleinstellungsmerkmale in Soft und Hardware (HBCC / HBM2 z.B.) aber auch Schattenseiten (schlecht Werkkalibriert, dadurch massiver Verbrauch, wieso und warum ist ja hinreichend bekannt, Chipausbeute usw), Hotspot Thematik usw so sehr Polarisiert und die Massen gespalten hat in Begeisterung wie auch Frust
> 
> Auch wenn es wirklich besser hätte laufen können, danke AMD für dieses außergewöhnliche Stück Hardware, die nicht zu letzt auch dazu geführt hat das hier viele Leute sich kennen gelernt haben und eine Community rund um den Mythos Vega gebildet haben



Wie der gute  Capt. Steven Hiller (W.Smith) schon sagte; 





> Amen Reverend


----------



## wuchzael (11. Juli 2019)

Ich hoffe wirklich, dass ich meine 64er ersetzt bekomme. Muss zugeben: hab auch schon auf die 2070S geschielt, aber ehrlich gesagt ist die mir einfach zu overpriced. Sollte ich meine Karte nicht ersetzt bekommen, schwanke ich zwischen ner (evtl. gebrauchten, bereits mit Wasserblock versehenen) Vega (mit all ihren Eigenheiten, aber dem günstigen Preis) und ner 5700XT (mit weniger Eigenheiten, aber viel höherem Preis). Am Ende des Tages wird sich (wegen HBM2, HBCC, Die-Size und Brachialität  ) wahrscheinlich nach der Vega fast jede andere Karte rein auf die physische Präsenz bezogen erst mal wie ein Downgrade anfühlen .

Grüße!


----------



## Kirby01978 (12. Juli 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Wie machst du denn das mit dem HBM P3 auf 925 und beim Chip P2 auf 950? Muß da nicht der gleiche Wert eingetragen werden?



Das sind die Werte die nach wochenlangen rumspielen sich als stabil und funktionierend rausgestellt haben 
Also ein "muss" ist da nicht ^^

Ich bench immer mal ganz gerne mit Tomb Raider ( in WQHD) .. da wird die Karte ordentlich gefordert und wenn was nicht stimmt schmiert sie da auch ab: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie läuft dann mit ca. 1570 Mhz auf dem Core, bleibt unter 60Grad und liegt bei max. 170W 
Es würde noch ein wenig mehr gehen aber dann wird sie mir zu laut um bei angenehmen Temperaturen zu bleiben. 
Die nächste Anschaffung wird auf jeden Fall ein gedämmtes Gehäuse werden.  Ich habe noch ein älteres Coolermaster - da höre ich noch viel zu viel raus.


----------



## Downsampler (12. Juli 2019)

Dann liegt es am OverdriveN Tool. Bin meistens unter 1200 MHz und unter 100 Watt. Die Karte ist aber auch auf 60 FPS eingebremst bei mir und PL auf -18.


----------



## SnaxeX (12. Juli 2019)

Habt ihr schon einmal den Fehler gehabt, dass ihr den PC hochfährt und auf einmal alles Grün ist? Auf beiden Monitoren. Neustart hat das Problem behoben.

Hab auch derzeit den Bug dass bei der Installation vom AMD Treiber, dass der Monitor lila wird, Neustart behebt das Problem. Bei den Kommentaren auf ComputerBase.de zu den AMD Treibern gab es dazu berichte, dass das bei mehreren Leuten so ist.


----------



## Dudelll (12. Juli 2019)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon einmal den Fehler gehabt, dass ihr den PC hochfährt und auf einmal alles Grün ist? Auf beiden Monitoren. Neustart hat das Problem behoben.
> 
> Hab auch derzeit den Bug dass bei der Installation vom AMD Treiber, dass der Monitor lila wird, Neustart behebt das Problem. Bei den Kommentaren auf ComputerBase.de zu den AMD Treibern gab es dazu berichte, dass das bei mehreren Leuten so ist.



Ja das ist ein recht bekanntes Treiber Problem. Kam auch schon vorher oft vor, insbesondere bei Start von neuen Architekturen. Sollte hoffentlich mit dem nächsten Update behoben sein. Solange bleibt einem leider nur der Neustart ^^


----------



## janni851 (12. Juli 2019)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon einmal den Fehler gehabt, dass ihr den PC hochfährt und auf einmal alles Grün ist? Auf beiden Monitoren. Neustart hat das Problem behoben.
> 
> Hab auch derzeit den Bug dass bei der Installation vom AMD Treiber, dass der Monitor lila wird, Neustart behebt das Problem. Bei den Kommentaren auf ComputerBase.de zu den AMD Treibern gab es dazu berichte, dass das bei mehreren Leuten so ist.



Hab ich quasi bei jedem Treiberupdate[emoji51]

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SnaxeX (12. Juli 2019)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Ja das ist ein recht bekanntes Treiber Problem. Kam auch schon vorher oft vor, insbesondere bei Start von neuen Architekturen. Sollte hoffentlich mit dem nächsten Update behoben sein. Solange bleibt einem leider nur der Neustart ^^







janni851 schrieb:


> Hab ich quasi bei jedem Treiberupdate[emoji51]
> 
> Grüße
> 
> ...




Gut, solange meine Vega 56 nicht kaputt ist, ist es mir egal, ich kann damit mal leben^^


----------



## wuchzael (12. Juli 2019)

Hatte ich mit dem Vor- oder Vorvorletzten Treiber auch, dass mein Login-Screen manchmal grün war. Nach der Anmeldung war das immer weg. Hab das schon öfter bei neuen Treibern gelesen, scheint also unbedenklich zu sein. Hab mich beim ersten Mal auch erschrocken und gedacht mein HBM ist gestorben ^^

Grüße!


----------



## Gurdi (12. Juli 2019)

Hatte ich auch mit dem GreenScreen, kein Grund zur Sorge. Ist nach nem Restart weg und kommt nicht mehr wieder.


----------



## LDNV (12. Juli 2019)

Hatte ich auch sowohl mit meiner Vega wie auch mit der RX 480 @ 580 im zweit sys.


----------



## forg1vr (12. Juli 2019)

Weil es vor ein paar Seiten jemand geschrieben... auch ich habe das Gefühl, dass meine Vega nach dem letzten Update ca 15-20 mhz höher taktet. 

Werde es weiter observieren...


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (12. Juli 2019)

Wie es doch damals bei mir ruckelte, das DI. Und nun, man achte mal auf den eff. Takt. Nicht, das noch irgendein Hahn danach krähen würde:


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (12. Juli 2019)

Vega der Stromfresser, mit seinen gewaltigen 13W ... 

Aber mal ohne Scheiß. läuft son Spiel wie Dead Island oder Skyrim heute echt schon auf nem Smartphone?


----------



## cordonbleu (13. Juli 2019)

Das mit dem GreenScreen ist ja interessant. Ich habe hin und wieder beim Booten einen kurzen Teilgreenscreen wenn der Desktop lädt. Also unter einer Sekunde und auch nicht den kompletten Bildschirm sondern nur horizontale Streifen. 
Dass das von der Vega kommt, habe ich noch nie bedacht. Ich habe das immer als Anzeichen genommen, dass mein RAM oder CPU OC grenzwertig ist. 
Wieder was gelernt.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Juli 2019)

Ist eine  reine Treiber Geschichte.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (13. Juli 2019)

sagt mal... ich verfolge das nicht so akribisch, aber kann es sein dass sich der verbauch der vegas (mit dem neuen treiber) etwas verringert hat oder kommt mir das nur so vor?


----------



## janni851 (14. Juli 2019)

Jahtari schrieb:


> sagt mal... ich verfolge das nicht so akribisch, aber kann es sein dass sich der verbauch der vegas (mit dem neuen treiber) etwas verringert hat oder kommt mir das nur so vor?



Ich glaube auch. Bei F1 2019 komme ich seit dem neuen Treiber auf 1540Mhz Takt bei 170 Watt Verbrauch.

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast1659561002 (14. Juli 2019)

irgendwas ist definitiv anders. in xcom2 taktet die karte in den missionen kaum mal über 1000 MHz und bleibt damit beim Verbrauch angeblich so bei zwischen 55 und 75 Watt, manchmal was mehr, manchmal was weniger. Am Ende der Mission gerade eben ging der boost dann auf über 1400 MHz und der Verbrauch schoß auf weit über 225W hoch. 

könnten das auslesefehler vom Afterburner sein?


----------



## Kirby01978 (14. Juli 2019)

Jahtari schrieb:


> irgendwas ist definitiv anders. in xcom2 taktet die karte in den missionen kaum mal über 1000 MHz und bleibt damit beim Verbrauch angeblich so bei zwischen 55 und 75 Watt, manchmal was mehr, manchmal was weniger. Am Ende der Mission gerade eben ging der boost dann auf über 1400 MHz und der Verbrauch schoß auf weit über 225W hoch.
> 
> könnten das auslesefehler vom Afterburner sein?



Hast Du ein FPS Limit drin  ? 
In den Menüs oder ähnlichem schießen die FPS ja manchmal hoch bis ans Limit. vielleicht erklärt das dann denn plötzlichen Verbrauch


----------



## Richtschütze (15. Juli 2019)

Es geht um die Powercolor vega 56. Die mit den 3 Lüftern und dual slot. Ist die einzigste v56 im dual slot die Sinn macht und bei mir passt. 
Kann man die soweit einstellen das die auf annähernd gtx 1070ti niveau kommt in punkto Stromverbrauch? 
Wie schauts dann mit der performance aus? 
Hab mit Radeons null Erfahrung. Einstellen, ändern machen tun ist jedoch kein Problem. Gibt ja genügend Erklärungen und hilfen. 

Gesendet von meinem ZTE A2017G mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (15. Juli 2019)

Richtschütze schrieb:


> Es geht um die Powercolor vega 56. Die mit den 3 Lüftern und dual slot. Ist die einzigste v56 im dual slot die Sinn macht und bei mir passt.
> Kann man die soweit einstellen das die auf annähernd gtx 1070ti niveau kommt in punkto Stromverbrauch?
> Wie schauts dann mit der performance aus?
> Hab mit Radeons null Erfahrung. Einstellen, ändern machen tun ist jedoch kein Problem. Gibt ja genügend Erklärungen und hilfen.
> ...



https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...-morpheus-2-inkl-backplate-5.html#post9618137


----------



## Richtschütze (15. Juli 2019)

Danke für den link. Wollte jedoch nichts umbauen. Die soll so rein wie sie ist und dann softwareseitig optimieren. 

Gesendet von meinem ZTE A2017G mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (15. Juli 2019)

Richtschütze schrieb:


> Danke für den link. Wollte jedoch nichts umbauen. Die soll so rein wie sie ist und dann softwareseitig optimieren.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ZTE A2017G mit Tapatalk


Es ging mir in deinem Fall auch um das Setting mit den Benchmarks und der Leistungsaufnahme. Den Umbau kannst du ignorierenmmit deiner Karte.


----------



## ATIR290 (16. Juli 2019)

@edit


----------



## Richtschütze (16. Juli 2019)

Danke Gurdi, jetzt gecheckt. Würde bedeuten das man die Vega 56 sparsamer einstellen kann als die GTX 1070ti so wie ich das sehe. Siehe mein Foto von Tomshw...
Kannst du was zu dieser Karte hier sagen... wollt mir die kaufen - es ist die einzigste dual slot die Sinn macht. Sie ist ja laut Test sogar sparsamer.
PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Red Dragon im Test - ComputerBase
PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Red Dragon ab €'*'279,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Downsampler (16. Juli 2019)

Der Vega kann man per Registry die Wattzahl einstellen wie man möchte. Meine Asus läuft Standard auf 220 Watt, eingestellt habe ich es auf 165 Watt, zusätzlich noch UV.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Juli 2019)

Richtschütze schrieb:


> Danke Gurdi, jetzt gecheckt. Würde bedeuten das man die Vega 56 sparsamer einstellen kann als die GTX 1070ti so wie ich das sehe. Siehe mein Foto von Tomshw...
> Kannst du was zu dieser Karte hier sagen... wollt mir die kaufen - es ist die einzigste dual slot die Sinn macht. Sie ist ja laut Test sogar sparsamer.
> PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Red Dragon im Test - ComputerBase
> PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Red Dragon ab €'*'279,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



Sparsamer nicht wenn man die Leistung haben möchte wie in meinem Build. Aber die Differenz ist überschaubar mit rund 30Watt.
Die Dragon ist ne super Karte, lässt sich aber schlecht flashen falls du das vorhast.


----------



## Richtschütze (16. Juli 2019)

Flashen auf Vega 64.. meinst du das ? Nein das habe ich nicht vor. Wollt nur UV und das maximale herausholen an Stromsparmechaniken bei überschaubaren Leistungsminus.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Juli 2019)

Richtschütze schrieb:


> Flashen auf Vega 64.. meinst du das ? Nein das habe ich nicht vor. Wollt nur UV und das maximale herausholen an Stromsparmechaniken bei überschaubaren Leistungsminus.



Es gibt ein Leistungsplus, nicht minus.Sogar deutlich.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Juli 2019)

Richtschütze schrieb:


> Flashen auf Vega 64.. meinst du das ? Nein das habe ich nicht vor. Wollt nur UV und das maximale herausholen an Stromsparmechaniken bei überschaubaren Leistungsminus.



Es gibt ein Leistungsplus, nicht minus.Sogar deutlich.


----------



## ARON1337 (17. Juli 2019)

ARON1337 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir Ende April folgenden PC zusammenbauen lassen:
> 
> ...



Hallo,

nach etwas mehr als 4 Wochen und weiteren Spielen, habe ich das Problem nachwievor nicht unter Kontrolle.

@Gurdi, auch dein Tipp (-10 Frequenzbalken / Rest on Stock) hat nicht geholfen.
@Downsampler, auch dein Tipp (HDCP deaktivieren) hat nicht geholfen.

Ich werde heute erneut mein System neu aufsetzen und die 2 neuesten Treiber installieren:

Grafik: Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.7.2 Optional (16.7.2019)
Chipsatz: 1.07.07.0725 (7.7.2019)

Zudem werde ich die Vega wieder normal mit Strom versorgen. Ich weiß nach wie vor nicht, ob es was bringt den RAM tauschen zu lassen (siehe Text).

Grundsätzlich finde ich schon mal gut, dass hier diese "GreenScreens" erwähnt werden und dass es eben ein Treiberproblem ist. Wenigstens etwas. hehe
Aktuell spiele ich Watch Dogs 2 und ich hatte in den 4 Wochen so gut wie keine Probleme bis auf gestern (3x in 4 Stunden) und nun melde ich mich. Vielleicht war es auch eine Ausnahme.
Temperaturen bewegen sich wie folgt auf ULTRA WQHD (quasi unter Volllast)

GPU: 55-60°
MEMORY: 58-62°
CPU: ~ 48-54°

BIOS ist Up2Date (Click BIOS GLE Lite)  - 7B86v18 (24.06.2019)

Grüße


----------



## WhoRainZone (17. Juli 2019)

ARON1337 schrieb:


> [...]


Das Problem hatte ein Kollege von mir auch mit einer msi Airboost.
Lösung war dann das Ding zurück zu MF und neue her


----------



## Gurdi (17. Juli 2019)

Würde auch sagen, reklamieren.


----------



## cordonbleu (17. Juli 2019)

Als Air Boost Besitzer kann ich nur sagen, dass meine Karte keiner der oben genannten Probleme hat. Wenn ich kein RAM oder CPU OC betreibe, habe ich auch keine GreenScreens obwohl meine Air Boost permanent (und mittlerweile auch recht stabil  ) übertaktet und undervoltet ist. 
Also klingt das für mich auch nach  einem Defekt, der eine Reparatur oder Austausch notwendig macht.


----------



## Downsampler (17. Juli 2019)

Greenscreen hab ich auch noch nie gehabt.


----------



## LDNV (17. Juli 2019)

Mit dem neuen Treiber hab ich das absolut regelmäßig immer dann wenn ich vom Monitor auf den TV wechsel oder wieder zurück.
Und meine Karte ist zu 100% nicht defekt  

Seit 3 Treiber Updates hatte ich das auch mal sporadisch bei Neustarts, das ist hingegen nun weg, dafür hatte ich die da nicht beim Monitor / TV Switch.


----------



## Downsampler (18. Juli 2019)

Hängt vielleicht damit zusammen, daß ich noch Windows 7 nutze.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Juli 2019)

Für die Vegafans hier mal ein Leckerbissen.
Kampfkoloss.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss hier mal was ablegen für den Kollegen mit der schicken neuen Karte 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuchzael (19. Juli 2019)

Bisschen OT, aber ich denke, dass ihr wenigstens mit mir fühlt. Meine Vega ist nun seit exakt 1 Monat in der RMA. Durch Hin- und Rückversand zum Servicepartner könnte es bis zu 6 Wochen dauern. Ich verliere auch langsam die Hoffnung, dass ich die Karte überhaupt ersetzt bekomme.

Grüße!


----------



## 0ldN3rd (19. Juli 2019)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Bisschen OT, aber ich denke, dass ihr wenigstens mit mir fühlt. Meine Vega ist nun seit exakt 1 Monat in der RMA. Durch Hin- und Rückversand zum Servicepartner könnte es bis zu 6 Wochen dauern. Ich verliere auch langsam die Hoffnung, dass ich die Karte überhaupt ersetzt bekomme.
> 
> Grüße!



Ich könnte die ne 64er mit Heatkiller anbieten...


----------



## wuchzael (19. Juli 2019)

Ich hab die schon aufm Marktplatz gesehen und wollte schon fragen, ob du mir die reservieren kannst. Sollte ich die 64er nicht ersetzt bekommen, bin ich echt noch komplett Ratlos, wohin die Reise gehen soll. Vega kriegst hinterhergeworfen - auch gebraucht mit Wakü Block - (wäre ne preiswerte Übergangskarte bis zur großen Navi), die 1080ti fällt so langsam auch unter die 500€ mit nem Wakü Block und für geschätzt 450€ wird es wohl attraktive 5700XT Karten geben. Weiß echt nicht, was ich da machen werde... die 2070 Super hab ich von der Liste genommen, weil sie einfach - nvidiatypisch - überteuert af ist. Aber wie gesagt, deine 64er mit HK hab ich im Hinterkopf...


Grüße!


----------



## 0ldN3rd (19. Juli 2019)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Ich hab die schon aufm Marktplatz gesehen und wollte schon fragen, ob du mir die reservieren kannst. Sollte ich die 64er nicht ersetzt bekommen, bin ich echt noch komplett Ratlos, wohin die Reise gehen soll. Vega kriegst hinterhergeworfen - auch gebraucht mit Wakü Block - (wäre ne preiswerte Übergangskarte bis zur großen Navi), die 1080ti fällt so langsam auch unter die 500€ mit nem Wakü Block und für geschätzt 450€ wird es wohl attraktive 5700XT Karten geben. Weiß echt nicht, was ich da machen werde... die 2070 Super hab ich von der Liste genommen, weil sie einfach - nvidiatypisch - überteuert af ist. Aber wie gesagt, deine 64er mit HK hab ich im Hinterkopf...
> 
> 
> Grüße!



Ja, meld dich dann einfach im VK Thread.... nicht das wir hier einen auf den Deckel bekommen... Preis hab ich heute morgen nochmal angepasst....


----------



## hks1981 (19. Juli 2019)

2 Tage früher wenn du es geschrieben hättest, hätte ich dir meine Pulse56 borgen können für einen Post Preis aber nun werkelt die Karte bei meinem Cousin


----------



## Gurdi (19. Juli 2019)

Ich weiß auch noch nicht was ich mit meinem Schlumpf machen soll jetzt wo das mit der GearBox nix gegeben hat.
Ich häng an dem Unicat, aber die kleine Navi ist schon ne ganze Ecke flotter mit Übertaktung.


----------



## LDNV (19. Juli 2019)

Mensch wie schnell ihr untreu werdet, kaum kommt eine schönere und jüngere daher ....


----------



## ShockerBF4 (19. Juli 2019)

Hallo zsm, ich habe mir vor drei tagen eine Asus strix Vega 64 geholt. so jetzt zu meinem problem die karte wird verdammt heiß  nach ca. 7-8min unter last und dann bekomme ich einen blackscreen.

Wäre echt cool wenn ihr mir helfen könntet..


----------



## rumpeLson (19. Juli 2019)

@ShockerBF4
Ab Werk sind die Karten ineffizient und werden recht warm. Das Kühlsystem ist aber genau hierfür auch ausgelegt.

Wie warm wird die Karte denn (GPU + Hotspot)? Ist das Gehäuse ok belüftet?

Ohne nähere Infos vermute ich eher eine Abschaltung des Netzteils. So oder so, sofern mit der Karte ansich alles okay ist, könnte Undervolting die Lösung sein.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Juli 2019)

Genaue Werte wären schön, wahrscheinlich ist deine Gehäuselüftung der Karte nicht gewachsen.


----------



## ShockerBF4 (19. Juli 2019)

also die karte schmiert bei 80-85grad  ab..  

ehm. was ist denn der hotspot sry. für die dumme frage

und die gehäusebelüftung sollte eig kein problem sein.  denke ich zumindest  

wie gesagt die karte wird verdammt schnell heiß, und mit Undervolting kenn ich nicht so aus.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Juli 2019)

Puh die wird dann aber schon arg heiß für den dicken Kühler. Mach mal das Gehäuse auf, wie sind die Temps dann?


----------



## ShockerBF4 (19. Juli 2019)

Sind 5grad weinger. hilft das undervolting denn was ?


----------



## Gurdi (19. Juli 2019)

ShockerBF4 schrieb:


> Sind 5grad weinger. hilft das undervolting denn was ?



Dann hast du ne Hitzeglocke im Rechner. Ja undervolting hilft sogar massiv bei Vega.
Du hast die V64 Strixx oder?


----------



## ShockerBF4 (19. Juli 2019)

ja genau


----------



## Gurdi (19. Juli 2019)

ShockerBF4 schrieb:


> ja genau



Mach mal nen Screenshot von deinen Wattmansettings wenn du die auf manuell stellst, dann sag ich dir mal ein paar save Testwerte durch.


----------



## ShockerBF4 (19. Juli 2019)

Bitteschön


----------



## ShockerBF4 (19. Juli 2019)

so jetzt stehen auch die werte.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (19. Juli 2019)

ShockerBF4 schrieb:


> so jetzt stehen auch die werte.



Woher hast du die Karte? aus dem Mindstar? Nicht das die gebraucht ist, und jemand schonmal den Kühler unten hatte... eigentlich sollte die Strix ja mit dem Vega Chip lässig fertig werden... Airflow im Gehäuse mal vorrausgesetzt


----------



## Gurdi (19. Juli 2019)

P7:1592/1025 P6:1562/975
Speicher auf 1020Mhz und die vermeintliche Speicherspannung auf 1000.

Das sollte funzen.


----------



## ShockerBF4 (19. Juli 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Woher hast du die Karte? aus dem Mindstar? Nicht das die gebraucht ist, und jemand schonmal den Kühler unten hatte... eigentlich sollte die Strix ja mit dem Vega Chip lässig fertig werden... Airflow im Gehäuse mal vorrausgesetzt



nein habe sie bei media markt neu gekauft. die karte ist wirklich neu!


----------



## ShockerBF4 (19. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> P7:1592/1025 P6:1562/975
> Speicher auf 1020Mhz und die vermeintliche Speicherspannung auf 1000.
> 
> Das sollte funzen.



alles dann werde ich das ausprobieren


----------



## ShockerBF4 (19. Juli 2019)

ist das so richtig ?


----------



## Gurdi (19. Juli 2019)

ShockerBF4 schrieb:


> ist das so richtig ?



Ja passt. Je nach Bedarf kannst du auch noch das PowerLimit etwas drosseln auf der Basis da du einen backup Pstate hast(P6). Also ruhig mal ein wenig mit dem PL spielen, -10% erscheint mir sinnig.


----------



## ShockerBF4 (19. Juli 2019)

also sie wird nicht mehr ganz so heiß 77-78grad, aber sobald ich aus dem spiel raus gehe ungefähr 5-10sek. schmiert die ab.  werde jetzt das powerlimit senken um 10%.

kann noch irgendwas tun ?


----------



## Gurdi (19. Juli 2019)

Wenn du raus tabbst oder wenn das Spiel schon geschlossen ist?


----------



## wuchzael (19. Juli 2019)

Finde die Temperaturen recht hoch, meine Nitro war mit solchen Spannungen deutlich Kühler (um 60 Grad, wenn ich nicht gerade 30 Grad im Dachgeschoss hatte).

Kannst du vielleicht auch nen Bild von deinem PC machen und uns mitteilen, was für ein Netzteil du nutzt?

Grüße!


----------



## ShockerBF4 (19. Juli 2019)

wenn ich raus tabbe aber nur wenn sie so heiß ist.


----------



## ShockerBF4 (19. Juli 2019)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Finde die Temperaturen recht hoch, meine Nitro war mit solchen Spannungen deutlich Kühler (um 60 Grad, wenn ich nicht gerade 30 Grad im Dachgeschoss hatte).
> 
> Kannst du vielleicht auch nen Bild von deinem PC machen und uns mitteilen, was für ein Netzteil du nutzt?
> 
> Grüße!




Also mein netzteil ist das 650 Watt LC-Power LC8650III Metatron Ozeanos Modular 80+ Bronze aber ist locker schon über 10 Jahre alt. war schon mit dem gedanken zuspielen ein neues zu holen.


----------



## ShockerBF4 (19. Juli 2019)

könnt ihr mir auch ein neues Netzteil empfehlen, so bis 80 das für ein AMD Ryzen 5 2600 und die Vega 64 ausreicht. 

Grüße


----------



## wuchzael (19. Juli 2019)

Also Luft sollte die Karte kriegen, aber dreh die Lüfter oben mal rum, dass sie die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse pusten - im aktuellen Zustand drückst du die Hitze wieder nach unten auf die Grafikkarte.

Ich denke das Rumdrehen der Lüfter nimmt dir ein paar Grad ab und das Austauschen des Netzteils durch bspw. ein Seasonic Focus+ Gold 650W (etwa das angedachte Budget) wird die Spannungsspitzen beim Heraustabben verkraften und nicht mehr abkacken .

Grüße!


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. Juli 2019)

ShockerBF4 schrieb:


> könnt ihr mir auch ein neues Netzteil empfehlen, so bis 80 das für ein AMD Ryzen 5 2600 und die Vega 64 ausreicht.
> 
> Grüße



Hab ne Sapphire Vega 64 Nitro+, einen Ryzen 1800x, 32GB Ram, 1x1TB SSD, 1x4TB HDD und nen 500W Netzteil - und das langt!
Also entweder ist bei dir die Karte schrott, dein NT oder aber schlicht und ergreifend deine Windows-/ Treiber-Installation.
Ich häng dir mal meine settings noch an, moment.

edit 1:
die sache mit den Lüftern ist mir auch direkt aufgefallen, check da mal, welcher in welche Richtung bläst etc.

edit die 2.:
meine settings (unoptimiert, denke ich)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zur erklärung: hab mir die karte gekauft als sie im mindstar war - in der hoffnung mein nt spielt mit, damit ich mir da nicht auch noch eins kaufen muss. ein wenig undervolting und siehe da...
setting ist übrigens von @RX480 - wo is der eigentlich?


----------



## LDNV (20. Juli 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Woher hast du die Karte? aus dem Mindstar? Nicht das die gebraucht ist, und jemand schonmal den Kühler unten hatte... eigentlich sollte die Strix ja mit dem Vega Chip lässig fertig werden... Airflow im Gehäuse mal vorrausgesetzt



Von wegen. 
Ohne Ghetto Mod war da nichts zu machen. 

Ich hab ein Corsair Carbide Series™ 500R.

Vorne ziehen 2 Lüfter rein mit 800 RPM. 
Hinten 1er und im deckel 1er die mit 1000 RPM die Luft raus werfen. 
Dazu der dicke 240er mm Lüfter an der Seite der auch heiße Luft raus zieht (bringt mehr als rein ziehend, dreht auch nur sehr langsam) 

Trotzdem war die Strix selbst mit UV mit 1500 - 2000 RPM unterwegs bei immer 80 °C.


----------



## wuchzael (20. Juli 2019)

Das hätte ich jetzt auch nicht gedacht... 

Grüße!


----------



## LDNV (20. Juli 2019)

Die Strixx is was ganz besonderes  
Das Thema hatten wir doch schon öfter 

Hauptverursacher ist und bleibt die mangelhafte Spawa Kühlung die die komplette Platine und Backplate aufheizt wie die sau, und die Karte in ein Backofen verwandelt.


----------



## ShockerBF4 (20. Juli 2019)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Hab ne Sapphire Vega 64 Nitro+, einen Ryzen 1800x, 32GB Ram, 1x1TB SSD, 1x4TB HDD und nen 500W Netzteil - und das langt!
> Also entweder ist bei dir die Karte schrott, dein NT oder aber schlicht und ergreifend deine Windows-/ Treiber-Installation.
> Ich häng dir mal meine settings noch an, moment.
> 
> ...



Also geht leider auch nicht, aber ich werde das system mal neu aufsetzten und die lüfter tauschen.

Sollte man die wärmeleitpaste aus taschen, meint ihr das bringt was ?

Grüße


----------



## wuchzael (20. Juli 2019)

Das würde ich aus Garantiegründen erst mal nicht machen. Die Blackscreens kommen wahrscheinlich vom Netzteil... LC Power is halt schon mehr oder weniger nen Chinaböller, sorry.


Grüße!


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. Juli 2019)

naja schaden wird frische paste sicher nicht, denk ich. aber wenn Du ein siegel dafür brechen musst, tät ichs zwecks garantie nicht unbedingt machen.
Die taktraten (speicher/gpu) würde vielleicht auch erstmal unangetastet lassen und nur erstmal mit der spannung runter. vielleicht auch nicht gleich ganz so weit. "speicher-timing-level 1" ist (glaube ich) auch recht wichtig, das müssten sich aber die experten mal zu äußern. 
und schlussendlich könnte n frisch aufgesetztes system auch wunder bewirken, aber ja. na... maximale erfolge wünsch ich!


----------



## Gurdi (20. Juli 2019)

Crash beim raus tabben ist das Netzteil.


----------



## hks1981 (20. Juli 2019)

ShockerBF4 schrieb:


> Also geht leider auch nicht, aber ich werde das system mal neu aufsetzten und die lüfter tauschen.
> 
> Sollte man die wärmeleitpaste aus taschen, meint ihr das bringt was ?
> 
> Grüße



Viel wichtiger wäre ein neuen NT! Das LC solltest du wirklich nicht mit einer Vega kombinieren. 

Meine Empfehlung von Corsair die 550w RMx Reihe, da bist du auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Downsampler (20. Juli 2019)

Seasonic Prime Ultra ist noch besser als das Corsair RMx und kostet genausoviel.

Seasonic Prime Ultra Gold 650W ATX 2.4 ab €'*'107,85 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Corsair RMx Series RM650x 650W ATX 2.4 ab €'*'104,80 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Niion (20. Juli 2019)

Hallo Forum, ich lese seit 1-2 Wochen hier fleißig mit. 
Ich bin kurz davor mir eine Vega 56 (Sapphire Pulse) zu kaufen und habe bisher durchweg gute Rezensionen dazu gelesen, jedoch hört man auch öfters etwas von Spulenfiepen und der Hitze Problematik der Karte bezüglich der kleinen PCB. Seit circa einer Woche betreibe ich ein neues System mit einem Ryzen 3600 und vorerst 16 GB Arbeitsspeicher und suche nun einen Ersatz für meine aktuell noch verbaute GTX680.
Könntet ihr mir als "Experten" auf dem Gebiet der Vega Karten noch einmal den finalen Segen für das Kartenmodell geben oder eure Meinung/Erfahrungen zu dieser kundtun?

PS: 
@ShockerBF4 ich hatte auch zunächst eine Asus Strix im Visier zwar die 56er jedoch habe ich dann von so etwas erfahren: Fixing the ASUS Strix Vega 64's Horrendous VRM Heat Management - Album on Imgur hat mich auch etwas verwundert, da man sonst eher nur gutes über die Strix Karten und deren Kühler hört.

MfG


----------



## Nosferatu (20. Juli 2019)

Pulse Vega 56 ist mit Abstand die beste kleine Vega, sehe ich noch einiges vor der Red Dragon. Hatte beide hier. Meine frage ob Samsung oder Hynix HBM ist doch egal bzw ein mythos meine momentane vega 56 mit hynixmacht 980mhz HBM ohne Probleme bei Samsung 950-970 normal schluss im Stockzustand.


----------



## wuchzael (20. Juli 2019)

Die 56er Pulse ist ne feine Karte .

Es gibt aktuell nichts, was die 56er Vega in puncto Preis/Leistung schlagen kann.


Grüße!


----------



## Nosferatu (20. Juli 2019)

Stimmt habe meine Red Dragon um 209 im Mindstar geschossen! Unglaublicher Preis wenn man sich die Leistung reinzieht und bei jeder Vega 56 kann man easy 10% mehr Leistung rausholen bei weniger Verbrauch


----------



## Niion (20. Juli 2019)

Ja die Red Dragon habe ich leider verpasst und die Pulse kam mir durch die positiven Reviews in den Sinn. 
@Nosferatu da du die Karte ja hast/hattest ist dir etwas bezüglich CPU Temps negativ aufgefallen? Man hört, dass aufgrund des nur halben PCBs die Abwärme des zweiten Lüfters quasi direkt vor den CPU Kühler geblasen wird. Das und die Kommentare zum Spulenfiepen lassen mich noch etwas vor dem Kauf zögern. Ich habe halt die letzten Jahre eher schlechte Erfahrungen zwecks Spulenfiepen gemacht und wäre das Thema gerne los.

btw danke schonmal fürs feedback


----------



## Nosferatu (21. Juli 2019)

Cpu temps waren wie immer und habe nur 2 140iger Gehäuselüfter . Liegt wohl eher am Gehäuse als an der Karte. Mit der Radeon 7 war es genauso warm und das Teil KANN heiss werden! Spulenfiepen hat jede Karte bei paar hundert oder gar tausend fps(ladescreen) einfach limitieren auf HZ Zahl deines Monitors oder ingame limitieren. Bei 60fps hatte noch keine einzige Karte bei mir gefiept(um die 30gpus)


----------



## HAZEzz (21. Juli 2019)

kann man diesem GPU-Tach eigentlich vertrauen...ich nehme mal als Beispiel CSGO da zeigt er bei spielstart mal nur einen LED an mal startet es gleich mit 5 und verharrt dann auch da glaube kaum das dieses Spiel soviel Leistung braucht das im Mainmenü die Hälfte der GPU Leistung benötigt wird


----------



## Darent (21. Juli 2019)

Moin,
ich schreibe einfach mal dazwischen. Ich habe jetzt seit ein paar Monaten meine Vega 56 Red Dragon und habe mich nochmal hingesetzt und etwas an der Karte getweekt. 
Unten ist mein aktueller Stand des Wattmans Undervolting/Overclocking Versuch, der auch bis jetzt stable ist. Es ist noch nicht komplett optimiert, aber ich wollte fragen, ob es so schon mal in Ordnung ist oder ob ich irgendwo noch grobe Schnitzer drin habe.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nosferatu (21. Juli 2019)

PT rauf, Voltage runter.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Juli 2019)

Darent schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich schreibe einfach mal dazwischen. Ich habe jetzt seit ein paar Monaten meine Vega 56 Red Dragon und habe mich nochmal hingesetzt und etwas an der Karte getweekt.
> Unten ist mein aktueller Stand des Wattmans Undervolting/Overclocking Versuch, der auch bis jetzt stable ist. Es ist noch nicht komplett optimiert, aber ich wollte fragen, ob es so schon mal in Ordnung ist oder ob ich irgendwo noch grobe Schnitzer drin habe.
> 
> ...



Ich würde sagen das sieht sehr gut aus. Man kann wie bereits erwähnt mit dem Powertarget noch spielen, wobei ich die Spannungen so lassen würde. Gibt nen schönen Boostbuild.


----------



## Darent (21. Juli 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> PT rauf, Voltage runter.



Ich denke mit PT meinst du die Leistungsgrenze?


----------



## Nosferatu (21. Juli 2019)

Jup bei über 1000mv verbraucht das Teil zu viel. Probier mal 950mv auf P7 und rest angepasst mit 50%PT und 1592 mhz auf P7 eingestellt. Die paar mhz was du verlierst merkst du nicht. Aber deutlich weniger Verbrauch,Wärme und Lärm. Ne probefahrt ist es wert wennst dann mehr willst haust statt 950mv 1000mv auf P7y HBM so weit rauf wie es geht meine geht bis 980(auch ne dragon) habs aber auf 950@950mv stehen genau 10% schneller als Stock die Karte und verbraucht weniger. Ist das vernünftigste mit der vega56 imo  kann ja sein das dir egal is das sie 280 Watt braucht. Meine ist bei 190-220 je nach Game.


----------



## Darent (21. Juli 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> kann ja sein das dir egal is das sie 280 Watt braucht. Meine ist bei 190-220 je nach Game.




Ist mir nicht so egal, aber bei jetzigen Einstellungen verbraucht die beim 3DMark Timespy maximal 185W und da denke ich, dass das vernünftig ist. 
Ich hatte vorher mal den PT auf 50% und da ging die bei selben Einstellungen auf 225W hoch.
Weiß jedoch nicht, ob meine Graka wirklich im Max läuft bei dem TimeSpy Test, aber der Takt geht schon auf 1657 hoch. Deswegen denke ich, dass der Verbrauch schon aussagekräftig ist.


----------



## Nosferatu (21. Juli 2019)

Das ist Asic da kommt noch circa 40 Watt rauf. Benchmark programme jucken nicht. Odyssey nimmt 130 watt. Metro Exodus glatte 200 Asic!


----------



## Gurdi (21. Juli 2019)

+10% tun nicht weh.


----------



## Nosferatu (21. Juli 2019)

Ich teste mal seine einstellung 

EDIT: nope meine settings sind besser. Hbm takt wird nicht gehalten.verbrauch ist höher und mhz sind nur um 15 höher als bei meinen settings.


----------



## Darent (21. Juli 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> Ich teste mal seine einstellung
> 
> EDIT: nope meine settings sind besser. Hbm takt wird nicht gehalten.verbrauch ist höher und mhz sind nur um 15 höher als bei meinen settings.



Kannst du bitte mal einen Screenshot deiner Werte einstellen. Würde ich gerne mal testen und evtl. adaptieren


----------



## Nosferatu (21. Juli 2019)

Gerne. Kann sein das es bei dir anders läuft wegen chipgüte usw sollte aber klar sein. Vielleicht laufen deine Settings bei dir besser wie bei mir. Takt ist auf default also 1592 bei p7. effektiver spiele takt sind 1510 mhz cirka mal mehr mal weniger aber nie unter 1500


----------



## wuchzael (21. Juli 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> Gerne. Kann sein das es bei dir anders läuft wegen chipgüte usw sollte aber klar sein. Vielleicht laufen deine Settings bei dir besser wie bei mir. Takt ist auf default also 1592 bei p7. effektiver spiele takt sind 1510 mhz cirka mal mehr mal weniger aber nie unter 1500



Deine Spannungen sind suboptimal. Wird ab diesem Post hier erklärt: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/485138-amd-rx-vega-laberthread-1071.html#post9754531

Grüße!


----------



## Kirby01978 (21. Juli 2019)

@Niion 
ich habe auch auf Pulse und kann nur positives berichten 
Spulenfiepen ganz leicht..aber auch erst ab 500 Frames .. das erreicht man ja eh nie. Alles darunter höre ich nichts davon. 
Ansonsten ist ein gut belüftung natürlich vom Vorteil .. aber das ist ja immer so.


----------



## Nosferatu (21. Juli 2019)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Deine Spannungen sind suboptimal. Wird ab diesem Post hier erklärt: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/485138-amd-rx-vega-laberthread-1071.html#post9754531
> 
> Grüße!



Deswegen läuft es auch so gut .......

Edit: Und hat der rx480 weisheit mit was gefressen? mein HBM takt ist stabil noch nicht einmal geschwankt......es liegt doch zu 99% p7 an und wennst hbm übertaktest brauchst nicht mehr als 950mv. ginge eventuell sogar mit 900mv wenn ich ten core takt senke da das irgendwie zusammenhängt.

also sag mir was ich einstellen soll damit es A schneller ist B weniger verbraucht C leiser. bei vega 56 ist 950 mv optimal. kontte ich schon an einigen exemplaren feststellen. Vernunftsbuild wenn man so will. wer wegen 5fps 100 watt draufklatscht das ist keine vernunft mehr(ausser in 4k denn da sind 5 fps schon viel) würde ich auch nicht machen lieber 200 watt avrg. 45 fps als 300 watt und 50 fps

Edit die 2te: ich revidiere und entschuldige mich für den rauen ton hab die settings von rx480 angewendet und ein wenig getweakt das es stabil läuft takt ist um 20mhz höher und karte brauch 10 watt weniger ist jetzt nicht wirklich mehr aber dennoch als besser zu bezeichnen!


----------



## Nosferatu (21. Juli 2019)

In JWE 4k mit skaliertem TAA. >: )


----------



## SnaxeX (21. Juli 2019)

Hab jetzt meine RX Vega 56 Referenz mal soweit fertig für Luft, maximal 77 grad Chip, 82 HBM und das bei maximal 2056 rpm mit 150 Watt. Gefühlt hab ich nicht wirklich Leistungseinbusungen im Vergleich zu meiner Vega 64, ich lasse aber schon lange nicht mehr die fps anzeigen - basiert also nur auf gefühlt^^

Die Woche entscheidet sich auch wie das mit der WaKü weiter geht.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (22. Juli 2019)

also wer jetzt noch über eine vega nachdenkt... die Sapphire V64 Nitro+ ist grad für 329,- im Mindstar, das geile stück.


----------



## Niion (22. Juli 2019)

Hab die Pulse 56 ja noch nicht bestellt und jetzt juckts natürlich sehr bei der 64er und ewig Zeit zum überlegen hat man ja auch nicht. Dann hatte ich ja auch noch festgestellt das die PCI-E 8x Anschlüsse so bescheiden mittig liegen bei der Pulse -.-. Wird wohl nun doch ein Impulsivkauf der 64...


----------



## wuchzael (23. Juli 2019)

Der verlorene Sohn (bzw. die Tochter) ist wieder zu Hause. Meine defekte Vega wurde von Sapphire durch eine neue ersetzt. Leider haben sie nicht angegeben, woran die alte gestorben ist, aber immerhin ist sie wieder da 

Demnächst mal ausprobieren, ob sie mehr oder weniger kann als die Alte... auf jeden Fall kann ich schon mal die + ~20MHz mehr mit dem neusten Treiber bestätigen, die neulich angesprochen wurden.


Grüße!


----------



## ShockerBF4 (23. Juli 2019)

oki danke für die hilfe leute. also ein neues netzteil muss her, habt ihr noch ein paar empfehlungen ? ehm. also 550watt reichen für einen Ryzen 5 2600 und die Vega 64 ? 

Am besten so bis 80-90€.


----------



## SaPass (23. Juli 2019)

550 W sollten reichen. Zwei Vorschläge:
Seasonic Focus Plus Gold 550W ATX 2.4 ab €' '73,24 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Straight Power 11 550W ATX 2.4 ab €' '88,85 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ShockerBF4 (23. Juli 2019)

danke dir  ich nehm das Seasonic hab viel gutes über die gehört.


----------



## wuchzael (23. Juli 2019)

Da würd ich doch den 10er mehr drauf legen und das 650W Focus+ Gold holen, da biste auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite .

Grüße!


----------



## cordonbleu (23. Juli 2019)

ShockerBF4 schrieb:


> ... das Seasonic hab viel gutes über die gehört.



Die müssen auch einiges von ihren Produkten halten. Immerhin geben die 10 Jahre Garantie auf die Netzteile.


----------



## SaPass (23. Juli 2019)

Ich bin mal gespannt wie lange das hält. Das Seasonic Netzteil habe ich auch verbaut. Läuft super mit meiner Vega56.


----------



## Serenity1904 (24. Juli 2019)

Hallo liebe Community,

hat jemand von euch ein schönes Setting für die Vega 64 Sapphire Nitro? 

Hab den neusten Treiber drauf und mein altes Profil funktioniert nicht mehr, spiel bleibt hängen, dann wird der Monitor schwarz und geht wieder an und ich bin auf dem Desktop. (Alles wurde dann geschlossen, Spiel, GPU-Z, Wattman etc.) 

Würde mich über Hilfe freuen


----------



## Gast1659561002 (24. Juli 2019)

wenn du was sparsames haben magst...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die globalen Settings habe ich (ebenfalls und) auf Empfehlung so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



TimeSpy/FireStrike von grad eben:
AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1800X,ASRock X370 Gaming X

AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1800X,ASRock X370 Gaming X

(ob das gut oder schlecht oder normal ist, weiss ich aber grad nicht. ^^)

SuP4k mal noch nachgeschoben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



& dazu die Daten aus gpu-z:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LDNV (24. Juli 2019)

Damit schmiert mir meine Strix 64er gleich beim Start von SP weg  

Meine Profile laufen auch wieder nach kompletten Clean Install + DDU , keine Ahnung was da los war. 

(Lüfterkurve nicht beachten, ist bei mir egal da Ghetto Mod der wo die Lüfter mit übers Board gesteuert werden) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kirby01978 (24. Juli 2019)

Ich hab heute mal wieder Borderlands 2 gespielt. 
Was mit hier aufgefallen ist.. ebenso wie es schon bei Crysis 3 der Fall war .. ab und zu sinken die FPS an gewissen Stellen im Spiel und der Coreclock lungert irgendwo bei 1000 rum. 
Die FPS sinken dann runter auf bis zu 80.. obwohl ich einfach nur da stehe.. keine Feinde dort sind oder irgendwas los ist auf dem Bildschirm. 
Die CPU Auslastung liegt in dem Moment bei 30% und die GPU Auslastung bei 70%. 
Ich frage mich einfach warum die Karte dann nicht höher taktet um mehr FPS zu bringen .. ist mir ein Rätsel.
Hab mit dem Afterburner auch mal die einzelnen CPU Kerne ausgelesen ob vielleicht einer von ihnen am Limit arbeitet - ist aber nicht der Fall. 

Edit: Ich habe auch versucht mal als Minimalstatus P6 anzugeben. Es läuft dann auf dem eingestelltem Takt aber bei den FPS bringt es keine Verbesserung.

Auf folgendem Bild sieht man z.B. eine Stelle wo die FPS droppen obwohl "eigentlich" noch Spielraum nach oben wäre .. regulär läuft das Spiel zwischen 130 und 144FPS.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El-Ahrairah (24. Juli 2019)

Hallo,

hat jemand ein Profil für eine Pulse 56 für mich?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## wuchzael (24. Juli 2019)

Jahtari schrieb:


> wenn du was sparsames haben magst...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich bin gerade etwas verblüfft, wie konsistent diese Tests systemübergreifend sind. Habe im Wattman dieselben Werte für P7 übernommen: 1632 @ 976, nur vergessen den HBM hoch zu nehmen (hab den immer auf 1045MHz laufen, also +100). CPU ist ein Ryzen 7 1700X @ 4.0GHz allcore (1.3V) und 2x8GB 3200 CL14 B-Dies.

Hier mal meine Ergebnisse:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 


*Grüße!*






El-Ahrairah schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand ein Profil für eine Pulse 56 für mich?
> 
> Vielen Dank!



Versuch diese Settings mal: AMD RX VEGA Laberthread

Grüße!


----------



## janni851 (25. Juli 2019)

Kirby01978 schrieb:


> Ich hab heute mal wieder Borderlands 2 gespielt.
> Was mit hier aufgefallen ist.. ebenso wie es schon bei Crysis 3 der Fall war .. ab und zu sinken die FPS an gewissen Stellen im Spiel und der Coreclock lungert irgendwo bei 1000 rum.
> Die FPS sinken dann runter auf bis zu 80.. obwohl ich einfach nur da stehe.. keine Feinde dort sind oder irgendwas los ist auf dem Bildschirm.
> Die CPU Auslastung liegt in dem Moment bei 30% und die GPU Auslastung bei 70%.
> ...



Das passiert bei Project Cars auch, liegt dort aber daran, dass es grottig programmiert ist. Mehr AA führt hier aber zu besserer Auslastung und mehr FPS.

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LDNV (25. Juli 2019)

PCars 2 ist nicht grottig programmiert sondern einfach nV lastig  
Spiel mal Asetto Corsa, das ist lausig programmiert. ~40 FPS weniger als in Cars und das bei mauer Optik  

In Cars hab ich eigentlich nie das Problem über 80 FPS @ WQHD zu liegen. 

Insgesamt bin ich mit der Leistung meiner Vega sehr zufrieden. 
Da fällt das warten auf Big Navi relativ leicht


----------



## janni851 (25. Juli 2019)

LDNV schrieb:


> PCars 2 ist nicht grottig programmiert sondern einfach nV lastig
> Spiel mal Asetto Corsa, das ist lausig programmiert. ~40 FPS weniger als in Cars und das bei mauer Optik
> 
> In Cars hab ich eigentlich nie das Problem über 80 FPS @ WQHD zu liegen.
> ...



Okay ja, grottig für AMD optimiert[emoji1] aber mit dem heraufsetzen von AA wird das Ganze sehr ertragbar in Full HD. 

Asetto Corsa habe ich, aber nie gespielt weil es mit dem XBox 360 Controller schwer händelbar ist (mein Empfinden). Da finde ich keine vernünftige Einstellung.

Die Leistung meiner 56er wird mir lange bis Big Navi reichen. Wenn man mal überlegt was die Karten gegen Ende gekostet haben[emoji1]

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## El-Ahrairah (25. Juli 2019)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Versuch diese Settings mal: AMD RX VEGA Laberthread
> 
> Grüße!



Hat leider zu Instabilität geführt. Das AMD Tool wurde nur noch als transparenter Rahmen angezeigt und dann ging nix mehr (Reset Standard).
Hab jetzt sont auch immer wieder Hänger (in Heroes of the storm bleibt das Bild am Anfang des Matches ein paar Sekunden stehen, Verbingunsabbruch).

Brauch ich vielleicht doch ein neues Netzteil? Ich war mir sicher, dass dieses (be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 ab €' '81,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland) ausreicht.


----------



## wuchzael (25. Juli 2019)

Okay, schau dir zunächst mal die Auslastung, Temperaturen und die Taktraten an. Hier eine Anleitung, falls benötigt: YouTube

Bei einigen funktioniert das gut mit 500W BeQuiet! und Vega, bei anderen wiederum gar nicht... deshalb empfehle ich lieber ein Netzteil mit etwas mehr Reserven... die Bauteile werden ja auch nicht jünger und so ist man mit einem etwas größeren Netzteil eher auf der sicheren Seite. Zu schwaches Netzteil äußert sich aber meistens in "Schwarzer Bildschirm + Treiber-Reset" oder "Schwarzer Bildschirm + Lüfter auf 100%" (letzteres dann nur per Hard-Reset behebbar), deshalb sollten wir erstmal durch das Auslesen der Daten überprüfen, ob nichts kaputt ist.


Grüße!


----------



## Dudelll (25. Juli 2019)

El-Ahrairah schrieb:


> Hat leider zu Instabilität geführt. Das AMD Tool wurde nur noch als transparenter Rahmen angezeigt und dann ging nix mehr (Reset Standard).
> Hab jetzt sont auch immer wieder Hänger (in Heroes of the storm bleibt das Bild am Anfang des Matches ein paar Sekunden stehen, Verbingunsabbruch).
> 
> Brauch ich vielleicht doch ein neues Netzteil? Ich war mir sicher, dass dieses (be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 ab €'*'81,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland) ausreicht.



Die Hänger und Probleme sind auch mit Stock settings noch da ?


----------



## Serenity1904 (25. Juli 2019)

Jahtari schrieb:


> wenn du was sparsames haben magst...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort  

Leider bekomme ich mit diesem Setting genau das gleiche Fehlerbild  

Spiel bleibt hängen, dann wird der Monitor schwarz und geht wieder an und ich bin auf dem Desktop. (Alles wurde dann geschlossen, Spiel, GPU-Z, Wattman etc.)


----------



## Kirby01978 (25. Juli 2019)

janni851 schrieb:


> Das passiert bei Project Cars auch, liegt dort aber daran, dass es grottig programmiert ist. Mehr AA führt hier aber zu besserer Auslastung und mehr FPS.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe einfach daß Borderlands 3 besser programmiert ist  bzw AMD damit besser zurecht kommt

Edit: Hab mal die Dynamic Shadows und die Black Outlines deaktiviert.. nun läuft es recht rund.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (25. Juli 2019)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade etwas verblüfft, wie konsistent diese Tests systemübergreifend sind. Habe im Wattman dieselben Werte für P7 übernommen: 1632 @ 976, nur vergessen den HBM hoch zu nehmen (hab den immer auf 1045MHz laufen, also +100). CPU ist ein Ryzen 7 1700X @ 4.0GHz allcore (1.3V) und 2x8GB 3200 CL14 B-Dies.
> 
> Hier mal meine Ergebnisse:
> 
> ...



Ist tatsächlich etwas verblüffend.
Auch wenn sich unsere Systeme auf den zweiten Blick dann schon gar nicht mehr soo sehr unterscheiden. 
Bei mir besteht es aus einem R7 1800X @Stock, 2x 16GB 3200'er Trident Z, dito CL14 & Samsung, nem ASRock Fatal1ty Gaming X (aktuellstes Bios), der Sapphire RX Vega 64 Nitro+, einer SSD, einer HDD und schlussendlich einem BeQuiet Straight Power 10 CM  mit gerade mal 500 W (wollts nur noch mal erwähnen; find es nämlich ziemlich nice, dass ich mir bei dem Tausch meiner RX 580 Red Devil gg. die Nitro+ kein neues kaufen musste...

Mich tät ja interessieren ob/wohin sich die Ergebnisse bei dir änderten, wenn Du auch die Einstellungen bei den "globalen settings" mit übernähmest. Deine Ergebnisse sind ja valide. 

[edit:]



Serenity1904 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kein Thema. Obs allerdings immer schnell geht... aber in dem Fall wären ja noch andere hier zugange. Fähige und nice Menschen. 

Was hast Du denn für ein Netzteil? Ich meine, irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben, "Bildschirm schwarz" kommt vom Netzteil (zu schwach)!?
Mein Setting scheint bei anderen ja auch nicht gerade gut zu funktionieren und ich wollte wg. meines Netzteils was sparsameres. Vielleicht probierst Du erstmal nur, die Spannung anzupassen - sprich zu senken. Wenn Du das bei "Zustand 7" machst, sollte das erstmal langen, denke ich. Also: alles andere auf den Werkseinstellungen lassen (auch und vor allem den Speicher) und dich mit der Spannung langsam nach unten herabtasten. Also wenn dein Problem überhaupt daher rührt. Anderenfalls tät ICH bei solcherlei Problemen erstmal mein System neu aufsetzen, das wirkt manchmal wunder.


----------



## Serenity1904 (25. Juli 2019)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Ist tatsächlich etwas verblüffend.
> Auch wenn sich unsere Systeme auf den zweiten Blick dann schon gar nicht mehr soo sehr unterscheiden.
> Bei mir besteht es aus einem R7 1800X @Stock, 2x 16GB 3200'er Trident Z, dito CL14 & Samsung, nem ASRock Fatal1ty Gaming X (aktuellstes Bios), der Sapphire RX Vega 64 Nitro+, einer SSD, einer HDD und schlussendlich einem BeQuiet Straight Power 10 CM  mit gerade mal 500 W (wollts nur noch mal erwähnen; find es nämlich ziemlich nice, dass ich mir bei dem Tausch meiner RX 580 Red Devil gg. die Nitro+ kein neues kaufen musste...
> 
> ...



Alles klar vielen Dank  

Also Netzeil sollte eig reichen denke ich, es ist das be Quiet! Straight Power 11 650W...

Hatte dieses Problem ja vorher nie... das hier war mein altes Setting damit lief es eig immer...


----------



## Gast1659561002 (25. Juli 2019)

Einen zweiten Rechner zum gegenchecken hat man ja nicht, schätze ich... 
könntest eine zweite partition und dort ein frisches bs drauf, treiber und spiel installieren und schauen, was passiert. besser wäre aber halt ein anderer rechner, sonst müsste man da im fall der fälle noch ewig suchen, bis man die wahre quelle hat. mit nem frischen bs & treibern könnte man halt schonmal die software ausschließen.

na oder unsere freaks haben noch die ein oder andere idee. haben sie bestimmt.


----------



## El-Ahrairah (25. Juli 2019)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Okay, schau dir zunächst mal die Auslastung, Temperaturen und die Taktraten an. Hier eine Anleitung, falls benötigt: YouTube
> 
> Bei einigen funktioniert das gut mit 500W BeQuiet! und Vega, bei anderen wiederum gar nicht... deshalb empfehle ich lieber ein Netzteil mit etwas mehr Reserven... die Bauteile werden ja auch nicht jünger und so ist man mit einem etwas größeren Netzteil eher auf der sicheren Seite. Zu schwaches Netzteil äußert sich aber meistens in "Schwarzer Bildschirm + Treiber-Reset" oder "Schwarzer Bildschirm + Lüfter auf 100%" (letzteres dann nur per Hard-Reset behebbar), deshalb sollten wir erstmal durch das Auslesen der Daten überprüfen, ob nichts kaputt ist.
> 
> ...



Hab das mal nun installiert. In Hots funktioniert der AB schon mal nicht  Hab dann nun den Wattmann im Hintergrund laufen lassen. Ist jetzt nie über 55 Grad. Sonst ist jetzt auch nichts auffälliges gewesen.



Dudelll schrieb:


> Die Hänger und Probleme sind auch mit Stock settings noch da ?



Hatte vorhin nochmal diesen Aussetzer, aber ich vermute mittlerweile, dass das an Hots liegt. Ist nur auffällig, dass das gleich dann auftrat nachdem ich die neue Karte hier rein hab.


Da ich mir kommende Woche jetzt einen neuen Ryzen hol, werd ich mir auch gleich mal ein neues NT holen und dann hack ich hier nochmals nach. Ich denke im Moment langweilt sich die Karte nur mit der alten CPU (i5 4570).
(Hab deswegen wohl auch so Framedrops in Doom).


In welchen Schritten erhöh ich denn z.B Spannung und Speicher / Takt im Wattmann? Offenbar war ja bei @wuchzael ´s Profil zu wenig Spannung?!


----------



## Kirby01978 (26. Juli 2019)

El-Ahrairah schrieb:


> In welchen Schritten erhöh ich denn z.B Spannung und Speicher / Takt im Wattmann? Offenbar war ja bei @wuchzael ´s Profil zu wenig Spannung?!



Danach kann man sich ganz gut richten .. was die Spannung angeht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und noch die Werte von meiner Pulse für 24/7 .. es geht noch mehr aber dann werden mir die Lüfter laut um die Karte kühl zu halten. Dafür bräuchte ich dann schon einen  Mod. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuchzael (26. Juli 2019)

El-Ahrairah schrieb:


> ... In welchen Schritten erhöh ich denn z.B Spannung und Speicher / Takt im Wattmann? Offenbar war ja bei @wuchzael ´s Profil zu wenig Spannung?!



Am Besten so, wie in der von Kirby verlinkten Tabelle. Das gefällt dem Arbitrator wohl am besten... einfach so hinnehmen  





Kirby01978 schrieb:


> ... und noch die Werte von meiner Pulse für 24/7 .. es geht noch mehr aber dann werden mir die Lüfter laut um die Karte kühl zu halten. Dafür bräuchte ich dann schon einen  Mod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich dachte HBM P3 sollte dieselbe Spannung zugewiesen haben wie GPU P3, damit er zuverlässig hochtaktet? Bei mir war das jedenfalls immer kritisch, wenn die Spannungswerte von HBM P3 ungleich denen von GPU P3 waren.


Grüße!


----------



## LDNV (26. Juli 2019)

Ich glaube das es durchaus Dinge gibt die Vega Spezifisches sich heraus kristallisiert haben. und an denen man sich Orientieren kann. 
Gerade Leute wie RX480 und Gurdi zeigen das sehr deutlich und haben wirklich sich sehr sehr intensiv mit vielen Karten beschäftigt. 

Aber auf der anderen Seite, nicht nur durch die GPU Lotterie, sondern auch im Allgemeinen, glaube ich das viele Dinge sich im Bereich von Mysth Busters abspielen  
Sprich, jeder seine eigenen Weisheiten hat was Vega angeht 

Wenn einer ein Stables Setting für sich hat, dann sollte er doch auch bitte dabei bleiben wenn es zufriedenstellend ist. 
Klar will man immer noch was besser machen und haben etc... 

Aber irgendwann ist man auch an dem Punkt des "Kaputt Optimierens" angekommen.


----------



## Kirby01978 (26. Juli 2019)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Ich dachte HBM P3 sollte dieselbe Spannung zugewiesen haben wie GPU P3, damit er zuverlässig hochtaktet? Bei mir war das jedenfalls immer kritisch, wenn die Spannungswerte von HBM P3 ungleich denen von GPU P3 waren.
> 
> 
> Grüße!



Da keine Probleme aufgetreten sind habe ich es einfach mal so gelassen 
Was ist denn bei dir passiert (kritisch) ?


----------



## wuchzael (26. Juli 2019)

Kritisch im Sinne von "Speicher is nicht allen Situationen in P3 gegangen", also nichts schlimmes 

Grüße!


----------



## RX480 (26. Juli 2019)

Die HBM-P3=925 von Kirby liegen für ne 56 typisch zw. GPU-P1+2. Damit ist bereits mit GPU-P2 der volle HBM-Takt da. Den Takt von Kirby wird nicht jeder Chip schaffen - ca. 20Mhz weniger bei P6+7 sollten funzen als Startwert.
Nur bei manchen 64er-Settings ist es sinnvoll den HBM-P3 auf den GPU-P5 zu legen.(wie original im Bios,
gerade Asus hat sich mit weniger HBM/Uncorespannung manchmal komisch/instabil)

PS: war im Urlaub.

btw.
Wolfenstein Youngblood sieht für die Vegas net schlecht aus: (mit etwas mehr HBM-Takt auch für 4k)


----------



## Darent (27. Juli 2019)

Darent schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich schreibe einfach mal dazwischen. Ich habe jetzt seit ein paar Monaten meine Vega 56 Red Dragon und habe mich nochmal hingesetzt und etwas an der Karte getweekt.
> Unten ist mein aktueller Stand des Wattmans Undervolting/Overclocking Versuch, der auch bis jetzt stable ist. Es ist noch nicht komplett optimiert, aber ich wollte fragen, ob es so schon mal in Ordnung ist oder ob ich irgendwo noch grobe Schnitzer drin habe.
> 
> ...



Ich muss mich nochmal zu diesem Post von mir äußern:
Auf den höheren States läuft alles in Ordnung, einziges Probleme hatte ich, wenn ich den Rechner hochgefahren habe und das erstmal auf Youtube oder Twitch ein Video/Stream gestartet habe, wurde der Bildschirm für ne halbe Minute schwarz und dann ging alles wieder. Die Settings im Wattman haben sich auch nicht zurückgesetzt. Ich vermute das liegt an den geringen Spannungswerten bei den States P0-P2.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Juli 2019)

Darent schrieb:


> Ich muss mich nochmal zu diesem Post von mir äußern:
> Auf den höheren States läuft alles in Ordnung, einziges Probleme hatte ich, wenn ich den Rechner hochgefahren habe und das erstmal auf Youtube oder Twitch ein Video/Stream gestartet habe, wurde der Bildschirm für ne halbe Minute schwarz und dann ging alles wieder. Die Settings im Wattman haben sich auch nicht zurückgesetzt. Ich vermute das liegt an den geringen Spannungswerten bei den States P0-P2.



Ja das kann passieren. Ihr müsst auch nicht unbedingt die unteren P-States absenken.


----------



## RX480 (27. Juli 2019)

Darent schrieb:


> Ich vermute das liegt an den geringen Spannungswerten bei den States P0-P2.



Jo,
vermutlich genau Das. Bei Videos wird HBM-P3 nicht aktiv und dadurch ist evtl. die VDDC zu klein.
In Games wird die VDDC bei Dir nicht unter 0,9V gehen weil HBM-P3 aktiv ist.

Gerade bei der hohen HBM-P3 und GPU-P7-Spannung wäre Es passender mit etwas höheren Werten Untenrum.
P1 875
P2 900 
P3 925
bieten sich an.  

Bei P6 kannst Du evtl. auf 1012..1018 runtergehen.(dort hast Du derzeit eff. 1025)
(Der Abstand P5-6 ist spannungsmäßig bei Dir viel größer als P6-7.)


----------



## Darent (27. Juli 2019)

@Rx480 Habe aktuell Settings die du schon einmal reingestellt hast und die letztens nochmal reposted wurden eingestellt. Noch etwas angepasst und gucke mal wie es so läuft. Aber die ~150 Watt aktuell gefallen mir sehr gut.

Edit:
Okay die Probleme bestehen immernoch.
Nachdem PC Start, sobald ich ein Video auf Youtube öffne freezt der Browser, kurz danach werden meine beiden Monitore schwarz das Bild kommt dann nach 30 sec. wieder der Wattman setzt sich zurück und alles geht wieder (das Video spielt ab noch kurz bevor das Bild wieder kommt).
Im Spoiler mal meine aktuellen Settings und ein Screenshot vom Afterburner, welcher schon vor dem Blackscreen lief.

Edit2: 
Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass der Takt vom Speicher anscheinend vrom Crash schon auf 800MHz (also Stock) war.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (27. Juli 2019)

Darent schrieb:


> Edit2: Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass der Takt vom Speicher anscheinend vrom Crash schon auf 800MHz (also Stock) war.



Das ist ganz normal. Beim Surfen und YT schauen im Browser ist bei mir GPU zw. P0-1 und HBM<800.(x)

Man könnte mal nen anderen Browser testen. 
oder
Vor allem P1 noch höher nehmen in der Spannung. Die restl. Werte gleich mit anpassen.
Das veraltete Bsp. mit P6 919 und P7 925 war net gut, weil beide Werte = eff. 925mV. 
(da hatte ich noch net verstanden, das aus 919 nicht 918,75 gerundet werden, weil immer nach oben gerundet wird, sprich aus 919 wird 925)

Weil Es sich gerade anbietet: die eff. Spannungen lt. Tabelle
902= 906,25
904=906,25
907=912,50
913=918,75
919=925
926=931,25

edit: 
(x)Bei mir sind sogar noch niedrigere Spannungen stabil.(Moni 1440p@60Hz = niedrige Mindestspannung)
Kann also nur am Browser oder Treiber liegen oder am Raustabben, da gehen evtl. die Spannungen auch 
nochmal ein mue runter.


----------



## Erdy (28. Juli 2019)

@Darent

Würde die Spannung bei P1 auf jeden fall auch auf 900mV setzen. Im Betrieb merkst du davon eh nix, hast aber ein mögliches Problem weniger

Hier mal mein fixes Setup.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit läuft die Karte bei Spielen effektiv mit max 1560mhz. Wobei ich erwähnen muss, dass ich immer mit "Vsync 60hz on" spiele.

Meiner Erfahrung nach, rate ich dir die Frequenzen noch weiter zu senken oder halt die Spannung zu erhöhen. 
Ich hatte bspw bei P7 mit 1627mhz und 1000mV noch Probleme bei einem Spiel. 

Alternativ kannst mal dein PL auf 30% senken. Hat bei nem alten Setup von mir auch geholfen


----------



## Darent (28. Juli 2019)

Danke für eure Antworten ich werde dann mal noch etwas probieren.

@RX480
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe gehen die Spannungen immer in 6er Schritten, sprich 902 und 904 sollten doch letztendlich dasselbe sein oder gibt es da doch einen kleinen Unterschied?


----------



## RX480 (28. Juli 2019)

Darent schrieb:


> @RX480
> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe gehen die Spannungen immer in 6er Schritten, sprich 902 und 904 sollten doch letztendlich dasselbe sein oder gibt es da doch einen kleinen Unterschied?



Genau 6,25mV-Schritte wie oben gepostet. ( durch die ,25 ,50 ,75 muss man halt beim Runden aufpassen ob man 918 = 918,75 oder 919 = 925 nimmt)
P2=902+P3=904 = Beide = 906,25. Das macht bei so niedrigen States aber vermutlich keine Probleme.

edit:
Falls Du etwas mehr probieren möchtest, aber die Werte von Erdy Dir zu hoch sind ,
mal noch ein Bsp. im Anhang: (beim P5+6+7-Takt selber testen wie hoch stabil)
+ als Goodie die Exceltabelle(zip) von Hyatuke, da kann man selber vorher schauen, ob die Kurve Sinn macht.


----------



## Niion (30. Juli 2019)

Wer das Sapphire Angebot der Vega 64 verpasst hatte kann jetzt nochmal zuschlagen. Gibt die letzte Gigabyte Vega 64 für 299€ als Mindstar.

8GB Gigabyte Radeon RX Vega 64 Gaming OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon RX VEGA

Edit grad sogar nochmal auf unter 300 gesunken von vorher 317


----------



## Kirby01978 (31. Juli 2019)

Ich teste gerade ein wenig mit "Chill" und der Anti-Lag Funktion rum. 
War es nicht in den Treibern davor so daß man die Chill FPS einstellen konnte ? 
Nun kann man ja nach wie vor Hotkeys vergeben .. allerdings sehe ich nirgendwo ob Chill oder Anti Lag aktiv ist oder nicht. 
Übersehe ich  irgendwo etwas ?

Edit: Hat sich erledigt..  funktioniert ja nur im Fullscreen Modus


----------



## Nosferatu (31. Juli 2019)

Ich werde meine Vega 56 behalten das Preis Leistungs nievau ist viel zu gut, ich mein 209 euro bezahlt läuft alles super und selbst Navi ist nicht schnell genug um über200+ Euro mehr auszugeben(customs) für was 35%?  Vielleicht wird Navi ja auch mal so ein P/L kracher im abverkauf  da schlag ich zu. Der Chip meiner Red Dragon ist halt extrem gut. 980mhz obwohl hynix und 1550mhz mit 925mv sind schon ne nummer und gerade mal 58-63 grad warm mit custom fan profil.


----------



## Nosferatu (1. August 2019)

Vega 56 Prototype.


----------



## togglebit (2. August 2019)

219€.........verrückt

8GB ASRock Radeon RX Vega 56 Phantom Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon RX VEGA | Mindfactory.de


Edit: da ist die RX590 sogar teurer


----------



## Nosferatu (2. August 2019)

verrückt najah? im outlet 159 euro. und meine red dragon gabs für 209 89m mindstar. das ist ne blower da geht noch was. aber mehr power fürs geld gibts nicht ^^


----------



## LDNV (2. August 2019)

Wer noch nichts im dem Leistungsbereich hat muss da einfach zu schlagen solange der "abverkauf" läuft.


----------



## RSH (2. August 2019)

Ich erfahre seit einiger Zeit verstärkte instabilitäten (freeze crash bei Division 2 v.a) bei meiner Vega 64 mit diesen einstellungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich bereits etwas aus dem Thema raus bin, meine Frage: Was sollte ich zuerst zurückschrauben, also ab welchen Werten bei welchen Einstellungen sollte ich nochmal die Stabilität testen?


----------



## Nosferatu (2. August 2019)

Takt ....


----------



## Gurdi (2. August 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> Takt ....



Eher der Speicher, der Takt ist eigentlich moderat eingestellt. 1105 auf dem HBM ist sportlich.


----------



## janni851 (2. August 2019)

RSH schrieb:


> Ich erfahre seit einiger Zeit verstärkte instabilitäten (freeze crash bei Division 2 v.a) bei meiner Vega 64 mit diesen einstellungen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hatte dasselbe Problem mit meiner V56. Schlussendlich war es wie Grudi schon sagt der HBM. Habe von 960Mhz auf 950Mhz reduziert, seitdem läuft es wunderbar.

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## togglebit (2. August 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> verrückt najah? im outlet 159 euro. und meine red dragon gabs für 209 89m mindstar. das ist ne blower da geht noch was. aber mehr power fürs geld gibts nicht ^^



Ich war damals glücklich meine gebrauchte XFX 56 für "nur" 320€ zu bekommen.
Da war die 56 nano für 450€ noch das Schnäppchen. Wenn man denn eine bekommen hat


----------



## Gast1659561002 (2. August 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Eher der Speicher, der Takt ist eigentlich moderat eingestellt. 1105 auf dem HBM ist sportlich.



1080 aufm speicher laufen bei mir sicher, höher hab ich noch gar nicht versucht.


----------



## Nosferatu (2. August 2019)

togglebit schrieb:


> Ich war damals glücklich meine gebrauchte XFX 56 für "nur" 320€ zu bekommen.
> Da war die 56 nano für 450€ noch das Schnäppchen. Wenn man denn eine bekommen hat



ich weis!


----------



## Gurdi (2. August 2019)

Jahtari schrieb:


> 1080 aufm speicher laufen bei mir sicher, höher hab ich noch gar nicht versucht.



Meine machte max. 1085, aber mit ach und krach und nur unter starker Kühlung.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (2. August 2019)

na, dann teste ich das doch glatt auch noch mal. 

edit:
läuft, natürlich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (2. August 2019)

Jahtari schrieb:


> na, dann teste ich das doch glatt auch noch mal.
> 
> edit:
> läuft, natürlich.
> ...



Unityengine war ganz gut um den Speicher zu testen(Sudden Strike, Subnautica etc.) weil die Engine permanent streamt.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (2. August 2019)

naja, hab mal eben die 3 üblichen verdächtigen durchlaufen lassen, sup4k, Firestrike und Timespy. sup4k hatte ich aber schon bessere ergebnisse, im firestrike 19916 - für mich quasi rekord. die beiden games sind nichts für mich. ^^
AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1800X,ASRock X370 Gaming X


----------



## Nosferatu (3. August 2019)

Bei vega opfere ich lieber takt als hbm . Bringt viel mehr. Ob vega mit 1550 oder 1450 läuft is komplett wurst.


----------



## wuchzael (3. August 2019)

Moin!

Nach einiger Spielerei (vor allem mit unterschiedlichen Treiberversionen) bin ich zum Ergebnis gekommen, dass meine "neue" Vega nicht so gut taktbar ist wie die alte. Der HBM haut schon bei 1045MHz Artefakte raus (achte da penibel drauf, wäre anderen vllt. gar nicht aufgefallen) und in GTA gab es öfter mal komplette Freezes. Hatte erst das letzte Content-Update von GTA in Verdacht, kam dann aber auf den Treiber (weil ich Anti-Lag testen wollte)... also mal 19.7.4 getestet - mit demselben Ergebnis und der hat auch noch wieder lustige rosa Bilder erzeugt. Bis jetzt wieder auf irgend nem älteren 19.5.x Treiber (vor Navi Release), HBM bei 1000MHz@956mV und GPU P7 bei 1607MHz@988mV, was zu effektiven Taktraten von ca. 1500/1000MHz in Spielen führt. Die "alte" habe ich immer auf 1500/1045MHz betrieben, der Unterschied ist vllt. 1-2 FPS... vernachlässigbar, aber eben keine Reserven mehr (alte HBM lief bei 1095MHz noch artefaktfrei, höher hatte ich mich nie getraut). Aber naja... bis Big Navi bzw. die next Gen. GeForce Karten kommen, wird mir die Vega wohl noch locker genügen und dann schauen wir mal weiter . Aktuell finde ich auf dem Markt einfach keine Aufrüstmöglichkeit, die den Preis wirklich wert wäre... der VK-Preis meiner Vega ist nicht attraktiv und der EK Preis einer besseren Karte ebenfalls nicht, also bleibt sie erstmal bei mir.

Grüße!


----------



## Nosferatu (3. August 2019)

Nicht tragisch meine vega56 macht 980hmb(ab 1000 artefakte)lasse ihn aber nur auf 950 laufen zwecks Gesundheit nicht mal 1fps verlust. Chip haut rein 1550 bei 925mv effektiv in games.


----------



## Gurdi (3. August 2019)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Nach einiger Spielerei (vor allem mit unterschiedlichen Treiberversionen) bin ich zum Ergebnis gekommen, dass meine "neue" Vega nicht so gut taktbar ist wie die alte. Der HBM haut schon bei 1045MHz Artefakte raus (achte da penibel drauf, wäre anderen vllt. gar nicht aufgefallen) und in GTA gab es öfter mal komplette Freezes. Hatte erst das letzte Content-Update von GTA in Verdacht, kam dann aber auf den Treiber (weil ich Anti-Lag testen wollte)... also mal 19.7.4 getestet - mit demselben Ergebnis und der hat auch noch wieder lustige rosa Bilder erzeugt. Bis jetzt wieder auf irgend nem älteren 19.5.x Treiber (vor Navi Release), HBM bei 1000MHz@956mV und GPU P7 bei 1607MHz@988mV, was zu effektiven Taktraten von ca. 1500/1000MHz in Spielen führt. Die "alte" habe ich immer auf 1500/1045MHz betrieben, der Unterschied ist vllt. 1-2 FPS... vernachlässigbar, aber eben keine Reserven mehr (alte HBM lief bei 1095MHz noch artefaktfrei, höher hatte ich mich nie getraut). Aber naja... bis Big Navi bzw. die next Gen. GeForce Karten kommen, wird mir die Vega wohl noch locker genügen und dann schauen wir mal weiter . Aktuell finde ich auf dem Markt einfach keine Aufrüstmöglichkeit, die den Preis wirklich wert wäre... der VK-Preis meiner Vega ist nicht attraktiv und der EK Preis einer besseren Karte ebenfalls nicht, also bleibt sie erstmal bei mir.
> 
> Grüße!



Kommt vor, hatte meine Giga auch. Dafür ist da der Core total ausgerastet.


----------



## cordonbleu (3. August 2019)

Ihr seid aber auch anspruchsvoll. Bei meinem Hynix HBM ist bei genau 955 Mhz Feierabend. Ab 960Mhz wirds instabil. Core bekomme ich auf so max 1620Mhz in Spielen. Wird mir aber dann zu laut. 
Hatte mal überlegt am Kühler zu optimieren aber da ich nur den Hynix HBM habe und die Garantie nicht verlieren möchte, wurde das wieder verworfen - auch wenn der Chip recht gut zu sein scheint bzg. Taktfreudigkeit.


----------



## wuchzael (3. August 2019)

Naja anspruchsvoll würde ich nicht mal unbedingt sagen... Eher etwas geknickt, dass die neue Karte nicht so taktfreudig ist wie die alte. Aber dafür habe ich das Gefühl, dass sie allgemein ein paar Grad Kühler läuft. Wie gesagt... Letzten Endes machen die 1-2 fps den Braten wirklich nicht fett, weil ich die Vega immer so um 1500/1000 MHz betreibe, denn da ist sie imho im Sweetspot aus Geschwindigkeit und Effizienz... Das ergibt für mich so einfach am meisten Sinn. Zusätzliche fps durch mehr Takt brauchen mehr Spannung, mehr Strom und erzeugen damit auch deutlich mehr Abwärme und Geräusche... Ich persönlich finde das so am angenehmsten, wenn man in den ganzen Games so etwa auf 64 Liquid Niveau oder sogar darüber rangiert (im Vergleich zu den pcgh Ergebnissen mit deutlich schnellerer CPU) und dabei max 180W asic in games hat.

Grüße!


----------



## Metamorph83 (3. August 2019)

Ich wollte hier auch mal meine UV Impressionen teilen. Für meinen Wohnzimmer PC hab ich ne Sapphire Pulse Vega 56 im Outlet  für 199€ geschossen. Da ich nicht zuviel investieren wollte, habe ich alte Teile verwendet und leider nur ein Seasonic Eco 430 Watt Netzteil. Ich dachte schon das wird nie gehen, Gurdi meinte aber das geht schon und tatsächlich, es funktioniert. Ich habe alles durch die Bank weg probiert, R6Siege, Shadow of the Tomb Raider, Superposition, The Division 2 usw. Mehrmalige Durchläufe und Gaming Loops von 2h und mehr. Hier mal ein Ausschnitt davon, könnte den ein oder anderen interessieren, der einen LOW Budget Rechner zusammen bauen möchte... Übrigens ich hab Samung HBM laut GPU Z und bekomme auch nur auf 900Mhz, vielleicht liegts am Netzteil.

Wahnsinn ist, fast auf GTX 1080 Niveau (Zotac Extreme @ stock)... (The Division 2) und auch in vielen anderen Games...

Gerade mal 1 FPS langsamer, wenn man nun berücksichtigt das mein UV auf 430 Watt ausgerichtet ist und mit moderaten Temperaturen, geiles Ergebnis für 199€. Bin begeistert.

Vega 56 -> 51 FPS 
GTX 1080 -> 52 FPS

ist übrigens der Sweet Spot wenn man es auf nem Seasonic Eco 430 Watt laufen lässt... Bisher alles Stable ca. 10-15h gespielt und gebenched

HW Monitor Temperaturen nach mehreren Stunden zocken und Benchen...

Edit im letzten Bild sind die P- States bis 6 noch nicht angepasst wie in Bild 2, selbes FS Ergebnis und Gaming Loops, Benches wurden daraufhin mit den angepassten gemacht....


----------



## Gurdi (3. August 2019)

Wenn der HBM mit der Spannung bis 900 geht, dann würde der auch mit Flash so max mit 1040 laufen denke ich.
Würde aber nicht flashen mit der Puls so, die Ergebnisse sind ja auch so schon Top.


----------



## RX480 (3. August 2019)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Ich wollte hier auch mal meine UV Impressionen teilen. ...
> mein UV auf 430 Watt ausgerichtet ist und mit moderaten Temperaturen, geiles Ergebnis für 199€. Bin begeistert.



Ist auf jeden Fall bemerkenswert, das neuerdings im Outlet auch gute AMD-Preise sind!

Bei Deinem Setting fallen 2 Dinge auf:
1. die niedrigen GPU-States wären mir persönlich mit zuwenig Spannung (u.U. net in jedem Game/Anwendung safe)
2. HBM-P3= 1000mV > GPU-P7=975mV erzeugt u.U. höhere Hotspottemps als nötig.
(HBM-Spannung ist nicht der HBM sondern nur der SOC=Controller)

Ich würde Dein Setting etwas sparsamer gestalten mit weniger HBM-P3. (906mV sollten reichen)
--> siehe Anhang
Das wird ohne Änderung beim Takt erstmal etwas langsamer.(nicht wundern)
Dafür kann man die Takte auf manuell setzen und etwas mehr austesten. 
(bei der Pulse geht meistens mehr als P7 >1600, grüne Werte am Anfang nehmen, evtl. geht mehr)
Den Verbrauch kann man in HW-Info gut bei Chip-Power sehen. (Hinzu kommt noch HBM und Spawaverluste)
Ein Vgl. vorher/nachher wäre net schlecht

Zusätzlich kann man  im Wattman bei den Texturen und bei der Tessellation optimieren:


----------



## Metamorph83 (3. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ist auf jeden Fall bemerkenswert, das neuerdings im Outlet auch gute AMD-Preise sind!
> 
> Bei Deinem Setting fallen 2 Dinge auf:
> 1. die niedrigen GPU-States wären mir persönlich mit zuwenig Spannung (u.U. net in jedem Game/Anwendung safe)
> ...



Die Soc Spannung werde ich auf jedenfall probieren. Die P-States sind aktuell in allen Fällen ok und ich hatte keine Crash und auch keine Artefakte etc. Lasse sie so mal, aber guter Hinweis wenn ich doch mal nen Prob bekomme...


----------



## RX480 (3. August 2019)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Die Soc Spannung werde ich auf jedenfall probieren. Die P-States sind aktuell in allen Fällen ok und ich hatte keine Crash und auch keine Artefakte etc. Lasse sie so mal, aber guter Hinweis wenn ich doch mal nen Prob bekomme...



Bei den niedrigen States kann man net soviel einsparen und Darent hatte letztens Probleme beim YT schauen.
Wenn Du das Setting probierst  bitte auch den Takt mit ändern.
Vermutlich hat Dein hoher HBM=1000mV in den Games keine VDDC unter 0,95V zugelassen und alle unteren States übersprungen.

edit:
Mal z. Vgl. das ungefähr ähnliche  Bsp. für Darent: (Da sind auch die mittl. States etwas safer von der Spannung)
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/485138-amd-rx-vega-laberthread-1241.html#post9956185


----------



## Nosferatu (3. August 2019)

Hört auf ihn seine werte haben mir nochmals was gebracht


----------



## RX480 (3. August 2019)

Mal ganz allgemein:

Je nach Game merkt man die niedrigen und mittleren States kaum. 
Aber!
Gerade Cordonbleu, glaube ich, hatte mit nem speziellen Eisenbahnspiel immer mal Instabilitäten.
Ergo, es sind nicht immer die hohen Einstellungen für P6+7 sondern im Einzelfall kann das Problem auch mal in P1-5 liegen.
(je nachdem ob das Game viel hoch und runter taktet / Ausblendungen+Szenenwechsel)


----------



## cordonbleu (3. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Gerade Cordonbleu, glaube ich, hatte mit nem speziellen Eisenbahnspiel immer mal Instabilitäten.



Da musst du mich verwechseln. Ich spiele keine Eisenbahnspiele  
Generell hast du aber Recht.


----------



## Metamorph83 (3. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Mal ganz allgemein:
> 
> Je nach Game merkt man die niedrigen und mittleren States kaum.
> Aber!
> ...



I will try it, believe me  Danke...

Macht eh zu viel Spaß, das herum doktern... Bin auf den Geschmack gekommen..


----------



## RX480 (3. August 2019)

cordonbleu schrieb:


> Da musst du mich verwechseln. Ich spiele keine Eisenbahnspiele
> Generell hast du aber Recht.



Sorry, Alzheimer!
(fällt mir bestimmt noch ein, Wer der Eisenbahner war)



Metamorph83 schrieb:


> I will try it, believe me  Danke...
> 
> Macht eh zu viel Spaß, dass herum doktern... Bin auf den Geschack gekommen..



Jo,
und gerade mit der Pulse gibt es Einige die echt gute Takte bei P5+6+7 schaffen.
Da lohnt sich das Probieren.


----------



## Niion (3. August 2019)

So nachdem meine Vega 64 jetzt urlaubsbedingt knappe 2 Wochen im Lieferkarton verweilte ging es heute an den Einbau. Zeitgleich kam noch ein neues Seasonic Focus+ 750W in den Rechner und ich muss sagen die Karte ist schon ein ziemlicher Brocken.  Jetzt werde ich mich demnächst nochmal gründlich mit dem Thema UV/OC und dem dazugehörigen Thread hier im Forum beschäftigen. 
Da ich mich circa 15 Jahre lang nicht mehr ernsthaft mit AMD Treibern beschäftigt habe kann mir vielleicht jemand von euch helfen, wie bekomme ich meinen Haupt Monitor auf 120hz geregelt? Das Tool verwehrt mir die Einstellmöglichkeit dazu, angeschlossen ist er per DP 1.2 und der zweite Monitor per HDMI mit DVI Adapter.

Und ich muss auf jeden Fall sagen es hat sich jetzt schon gelohnt. Nach etlichen Jahren mal wieder AAA Titel flüssig auf Max. Details bzw. überhaupt spielen zu können macht ziemlich gute Laune 

PS: Das Gesamtsystem ist noch weit davon entfernt finalisiert zu sein aber es geht Schritt für Schritt voran


----------



## RX480 (3. August 2019)

Normal wäre über Rechtsklick auf den Desktop -Anzeigeeinstellg.-erw. Anzeige-Grafikadapter.
Wenn Das net reicht kann man im Wattman unter Anzeige eine Custom-Resolution erstellen.

edit:
Hast Du nur ein 8pin-Kabel dran ? Das wäre zuwenig! Beide müssen versorgt werden.


----------



## Nosferatu (3. August 2019)

bei mir steht da i8mmer nicht kompatibel wenn ich 1800p eingeben will hat sich ja vom treiber vertschüsst was ich nicht verstehe.


----------



## RX480 (3. August 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> bei mir steht da i8mmer nicht kompatibel wenn ich 1800p eingeben will hat sich ja vom treiber vertschüsst was ich nicht verstehe.



Nicht jeder Moni kann 1800p.

btw.
Am sichersten erstmal kurz VSR aktivieren und auf dem Desktop auf 1800p wechseln.
Dann erst im Wattman/Anzeige die 1800p als Custom probieren (mit nem 4k-Moni sollte es gehen, bei geeigneter Frequenz)
Hinterher kann man i.d.R. VSR wieder deaktivieren und müsste 1800p auch normal wählen können im Game.
(Wie Es jetzt mit nem 2. Moni ausschaut weiß ich net, weil der Moni ja u.U. net die selbe Einstellung kann.)

Wenn beim Booten der Moni schwarz bleibt auf nen anderen DP stecken und die Custom-Resolution löschen. Ich nehme die 1800p nur inGame.

edit:
Erstaunlicherweise schafft mein 1440p-Moni auch mit Tricksen die 1800p:


----------



## Niion (3. August 2019)

@RX480 Danke das mit den Modi auflisten hat scheinbar funktioniert, da er mir zumindest im Windows nun als 120er angezeigt wird. Im Radeon Tool fehlt weiterhin selbst die Anzeige für die Bildwiederholungsrate im Anzeigen Menü. Und nein das täuscht mit den PCI-E Kabeln, sind 2x8Pin die da anliegen, kommen halt jedoch über ein Kabel dort an.


----------



## Nosferatu (3. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Nicht jeder Moni kann 1800p.
> 
> btw.
> Am sichersten erstmal kurz VSR aktivieren und auf dem Desktop auf 1800p wechseln.
> ...



Mein Monitor ist UHD. Deswegen verstehe ich es nicht. am desktop gibt es auch kein 1800p vsr habe ich immer aktiviert. 60 hz is a must mit 1800p schaffe ich 60 fps immer ^^ warum hat das amd aus dem treiber entfernt funkrionierte doch super vorher hat keinen sinn das weg zu nehmen


----------



## RX480 (4. August 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> Mein Monitor ist UHD. Deswegen verstehe ich es nicht. am desktop gibt es auch kein 1800p vsr habe ich immer aktiviert. 60 hz is a must mit 1800p schaffe ich 60 fps immer ^^ warum hat das amd aus dem treiber entfernt funkrionierte doch super vorher hat keinen sinn das weg zu nehmen



Falls im Wattman nix geht, könnte man noch CRU nehmen. 
CRU (Custom Resolution Utility) Tips, Tricks and Monitors OC (LCD/LED/CRT) | guru3D Forums
Da kenne ich mich aber net mit den Werten für 1800p aus.
oder
Falls Du bei 4k bleiben musst würde ich mit CRU auf jeden Fall die Freesync-Range auf 33-60Hz ändern.
(VSR ist beim Gamen net unbedingt sinnvoll, weil Das die Mindestspannung hochtreiben kann, 
dann lieber im Game die Auflösung ändern)
Sparsam wäre
Den Moni mit 1080p zu betreiben und im Game die Skalierung beliebig einzustellen. VSR = off!
(prinzipiell ist mit Vega ein WQHD-Moni besser einstellbar; max. 120Hz wäre auch hier gut)

edit:
Falls VSR kein 1800p zur Auswahl stellt würde ich mal beim Moni in den Adaptereigenschaften 
schauen ob 1600 x900 vorhanden ist. Das wäre ja die ähnliche Frequenz.
Bei mir 60Hz oder 100Hz. Um DP-Bandbreite zu sparen habe ich mich halt für 100Hz/2=50Hz entschieden.
Damit ist die Mindestspannung auch niedriger und ich kann eher mal ganz niedrige Settings nutzen.


----------



## Nosferatu (4. August 2019)

Hab kein free sync  klart muss ich bei 4k bleiben dadür ist er ja da. 1800p war halt immer ein guter kompromiss für performance wenn es ingame keinen res scaler gibt, 1440p ist so blurry auf meinen 32 Zoll.


----------



## RX480 (4. August 2019)

Auf nem 4k-Moni ist 1440p gaaanz ungünstig!  ( die Pixel passen dann nicht )
Wie bereits oben gesagt lieber 1080p und nur inGame skalieren.
Falls das Game keine Skalierung bietet, könnte man im Game auf 1080p@FXAA oder AA=OFF bleiben und im Wattman-Game-Profil mal Supersampling probieren.


----------



## Nosferatu (4. August 2019)

1080p sieht noch schlimmer aus. Aber egal benutz ich ja nicht. Interpolation ist ganz gut.


----------



## RX480 (4. August 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> 1080p sieht noch schlimmer aus.



Finde ich erstaunlich. Mein alter 4k-Moni ist derzeit als 1080p am uralten 3.PC (WinXP) für ältere Games sehr gut von der Quali. --> Muss gleich mal ne Runde Siedler 4 spielen.
Und gerade ganz alte Games wie Comanche  4 sind erst mit SSAA erträglich.


----------



## Metamorph83 (4. August 2019)

Also, hab es mal auf die schnelle mit deinen Settings probiert. Zusätzlich hab ich von GPU Z einen Screen beim Youtube schauen gemacht(mein Setting), zumindest hier Taktet er scheinbar auf den States, wenn ich das richtig interpretiere...

Es ist tatsächlich so, dass die Temps etwas besser sind. Im FS Ultra etwas schlechter, als mit meinem, dafür bessere Punktzahl bei Division. Vom Verbrauch um 8 Watt besser. Ich werde aber sobald ich Zeit hab, das mal ordentlich gegenüber stellen. Hier schonmal die ersten Ergebnisse...


----------



## Metamorph83 (4. August 2019)

Also hier mal ein Bench Ablauf. Gebenched wurde in folgender Reihenfolge: 
1.Superp 
2. FS  
3. TD 
4. Sotr

Die Benches wurde jeweils in einem Zug nacheinander erst mit deinem Setting, danach mit meinem Setting durchgeführt. Zwischen den einzelnen Benches ca. 2 Min Cool Down. Zwischen beiden Settings dann 5 Min Ziggi Pause und ein Restart als Cool Down. Lüfterkurve war @Stock wie von AMD vorgesehen.

Die Ergebnisse zeigen, dass dein Setting das ganze noch ein wenig optimiert hat, nicht wirklich spürbar, aber durchaus als Sahnehäubchen betitelt werden kann. Einzig in TD2 glaube ich das der Frameverlauf dadurch deutlich glatter ist als vorher. Ich habe dir auf jedenfall zu danken 

Was hält ihr übrigens von den Temperaturen? Kann man die so lassen oder sollte ich die Lüfterkurve etwas anpassen, bedeutet aber lauter...?


----------



## wuchzael (4. August 2019)

Niion schrieb:


> ... nein das täuscht mit den PCI-E Kabeln, sind 2x8Pin die da anliegen, kommen halt jedoch über ein Kabel dort an.


Genau das meint er. Solltest zwei separate Kabel nutzen und davon jeweils nur einen Stecker nutzen. 

Ich persönlich finde die Temperaturen etwas hoch, bin aber auch eher der konservative Typ und lasse die letzten paar MHz zugunsten der Effizienz und der Lautstärke gut sein. Bei der 64er sind z. B. im Strange Brigade Benchmark zwischen 1600MHz und 1530MHz GPU Takt genau 3 FPS Unterschied (125 zu 122)... dafür aber 40W Mehrverbrauch, die entsprechend abgeführt werden müssen und nur zu höherer Temperatur und Lautstärke führen  

Grüße!


----------



## Niion (4. August 2019)

Habe mich kurz dazu eingelesen wegen des Kabels und scheinbar meint selbst Seasonic es wäre besser so, wieder was gelernt. Wobei das auch nur eine Maßnahme sein sollte die sie zu 100% absichert. Am ende läufts eh alles über die selbe Schiene... Es kommen demnächst eh noch ein Set Cablemod sleeved rein da sind dann 2x single 8-Pin dabei. Verstehen kann man sowas aber nicht so ganz, 750W Multi GPU fähiges NT und dann wahrscheinlich am AWG sparen. Naja irgendwie müssen die Preise und Gewinnmarge ja zusammenkommen.

Danke trotzdem für den Hinweis!


----------



## Gurdi (4. August 2019)

Igor empfiehlt das auch, hat was mit der glätte der Spannung zu tun.


----------



## Nosferatu (4. August 2019)

Naja zwar passen de pixel nicht so(bräuchtrst nen 5k schirm) aber 1440p hat trotzdem voel mehr pixel als 1080p. 1080p ist reines geflimmere unspielbar imo vielleicht hat mich UHD auch nur versaut ja das ist das wenn man was besseres gewöhnt ist ein zurück gibts nicht mehr. Wobei auf 27 Zoll sieht 1440p sehr gut aus.


----------



## RX480 (4. August 2019)

Weils eigentlich gut die Leistung von Vega zeigt mal der geänderte Benchmark von CB zu COD BO im Anhang. Es zählen nur min fps. (mit UVen und HBM-OCen ist Vega locker noch 10% schneller als bei CB)
edit: und mal noch die Frametimes von Rage2. Ergo für OpenworldShooter ist Vega up to Date.

@Nosferatu
Du hast gesagt an nem anderen PC ging der Moni mit 1800p. Da kannst Du bestimmt ein file mit CRU abspeichern und dann auf dem Hauptrechner einspielen.
(Bei mir ist der Wechsel von 4k auf FHD insofern gut, weil aus 4 Pixeln genau1 Pixel wird OHNE Scaling vom Moni, was i.d.R. alles verschlimmert. Zum Ausgleich nehme ich bei den alten Games mehr Kantenglättung.)

@Metamorph
Sehr schön, das die Pulse das neue Setting so gut mitmacht.
Im nächsten Schritt der Optimierung kannst Du P5+6+7 schrittweise anheben.
1427..1437(+10)
1527..1537(+10)
1627..1632(+5)
Evtl. geht die Erhöhung in der Art (+10 bzw. +5) sogar noch schrittweise weiter.
(Bei mir wäre eine meiner beiden Grakas mit dem Setting ca. bis P7 1642+ stabil.)
Viel Spass! 
und Lüfterkurve mal etwas anheben net vergessen.(+Gehäuselüfter auf max!)
Beim Spielen das Fps-Limit FRTC ca. 3 fps unter die Durchschnitts-Fps legen = kühlt auch.

@Niion
Wenn W10 bei den Modis die 120Hz auflistet kannst Du an der Stelle auch die 120Hz als Desktop
festlegen. Einfach den Modus auswählen und OK drücken.(egal, was AMD sagt)
Vorher könnte man mal noch im Handbuch vom Moni nachlesen, ob dort Was umgestellt werden muss.
und
Wenn Dein Y-Kabel sehr dick ist und das NT ein Singlerail kannst Du dabei bleiben.
Das funzte bei EyeRaptor auch.
Mal noch ein Setting zum Testen im Anhang für Dich mit der RX64:
(welche Graka genau?)


----------



## narcosubs (4. August 2019)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Was hält ihr übrigens von den Temperaturen? Kann man die so lassen oder sollte ich die Lüfterkurve etwas anpassen, bedeutet aber lauter...?



105°C auf dem Hotspot sind schon eine Hausnummer. Ich würde versuchen, den Airflow zu verbessern, sofern das Gehäuse es zulässt. Ein von unten einblasender Lüfter ist bei einem ATX-Gehäuse sehr effektiv. Bei den Temperaturen würde mich die Geräuschkulisse schon ziemlich stören. Ich habe meine Kurve ganz flach eingestellt, so daß die Lüfter erst ab knapp 70° auf  über 1300 UPM aufdrehen, was nur bei Aussentemperaturen über 30 °C passiert.


----------



## janni851 (4. August 2019)

Kann mir kurz mal jemand den ersten Punkt übersetzen? Ich habe momentan das Problem dass F1 2019 in Direct X12 immer abstürzt, in Direct X11 aber problemlos spielbar ist. Afterburner deaktivieren muss ich noch testen, aber was wird im ersten Punkt für eine Option genannt?

@LDVN, du spielst doch auch F1, hast du die Probleme auch?

Grüße 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Niion (4. August 2019)

Ist eine Sapphire Nitro+ aus dem Mindstar Angebot gewesen, und ja das NT lässt alle PCI-E über die selbe Rail laufen und ist sowieso nur ein Singlerail NT. Auch das Kabel scheint recht solide gebaut aber man kann die AWG halt eh nicht abschätzen und wie gesagt kommen aus optischen Gründen eh noch single sleeved Kabel mit definitiv besserem AWG rein.
Habe heute mal in einer 2-3 Stunden BF 5 Session mit HWMonitor und GPU-Z nen Log laufen lassen und max Verbrauch waren 204W GPU only (2x kurze Spitze von ~1300W war wohl ein Messfehler), wobei das dann wohl ohne HBM sein wird. Monitor läuft seit der Einstellung über die Modi auf 120Hz stört und solange das geht stört es mich nicht so sehr warum die Einstellung da fehlt.

Die Settings schau ich mir auf jeden Fall mal an, kurze Frage aber noch zum Bios Switch Schalter: lasst ihr den auf Performance oder Quiet Mode wenn ihr UV/OC betreibt?


----------



## RX480 (4. August 2019)

Performance ist für ne Singlegraka sicher besser, damit man auch noch ein zusätzliches Setting mit mehr Takt/Volt für spezielle Games machen kann. 

Nion kann mit der RX64 Nitro je nach Temps auch ein höheres Setting nehmen:
(HBM + P7-Takt selber austesten; mit der Nitro geht sicher mehr als mit der Strix von Hyatuke))


----------



## Metamorph83 (5. August 2019)

narcosubs schrieb:


> 105°C auf dem Hotspot sind schon eine Hausnummer. Ich würde versuchen, den Airflow zu verbessern, sofern das Gehäuse es zulässt. Ein von unten einblasender Lüfter ist bei einem ATX-Gehäuse sehr effektiv. Bei den Temperaturen würde mich die Geräuschkulisse schon ziemlich stören. Ich habe meine Kurve ganz flach eingestellt, so daß die Lüfter erst ab knapp 70° auf  über 1300 UPM aufdrehen, was nur bei Aussentemperaturen über 30 °C passiert.



Leider istcder Airflow schon am optimum, Mini ITX Gehäuse...


----------



## Metamorph83 (5. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Performance ist für ne Singlegraka sicher besser, damit man auch noch ein zusätzliches Setting mit mehr Takt/Volt für spezielle Games machen kann. Das Bsp. von mir auf der letzten Seite  war eher sparsam.
> Zusätzlich mal noch ein Anderes mit etwas mehr W:
> (HBM+GPU-P7-Takt selbst austesten, mit ner Nitro geht oft mehr; Temps+Lautstärke sollten das Maß sein)



Ich muss an dieser Stelle nun eher wieder runter takten die Temps sind nicht rosig, der HBM mit 90° ist schon kritisch.


----------



## RX480 (5. August 2019)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Ich muss an dieser Stelle nun eher wieder runter takten die Temps sind nicht rosig, der HBM mit 90° ist schon kritisch.



Da hilft FRTC= Fps-Limit in Games und mal ne eigene Lüfterkurve. Auto ist zu wenig.
oder
Mal noch 3 niedrige Settings für die RX56 Pulse zur Auswahl+Testen:
(das Setting analog Nosferatu ist eher für FHD; Die Pulse schafft oft etwas mehr P7-Takt)


----------



## mrfloppy (5. August 2019)

Enhanced Sync nur bei 60 Hz Monitoren und bei 144 Hz Geräten ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metamorph83 (5. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Da hilft FRTC= Fps-Limit in Games und mal ne eigene Lüfterkurve. Auto ist zu wenig.
> oder
> Mal noch 3 niedrige Settings für die RX56 Pulse zur Auswahl+Testen:
> (das Setting analog Nosferatu ist eher für FHD; Die Pulse schafft oft etwas mehr P7-Takt)



Ich hab nur die Lüfterkurve angepasst, bis 65% (vorher stock/auto nur 50%) jetzt hat der chip 75°, HBM 80° und Hot Spot 96° bzw. Spawas nach 1,5 h TD 2. Ich glaub das ist so mein persönlicher Sweet Spot. Man hört wenig aus dem Case und hat 1070ti niveau, das langt mir... Glaubt ihr die Temps sind auf dauer ok...? Danke für die Hilfe...


----------



## RX480 (5. August 2019)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Enhanced Sync nur bei 60 Hz Monitoren und bei 144 Hz Geräten ?



Jo,
das kommt ja nur oberhalb von Vsync/Freesync überhaupt zum Einsatz.
Für nen 144 Hz-Moni käme der Fall nur bei e-sports mit >min 146 fps so richtig zur Geltung,
bei entspr. auf Performance getrimmten Gamesettings.

Der Wechselbereich 142fps-144Hz-146fps ist i.d.R. etwas unruhig vom Bild her.
Da würde ich eher nur Freesync aktivieren und ein Fps-Limit bei 142.
Falls man denn so hohe Fps mit entspr. Gamesettings hinbekommt.
Vsync sollte man mit Vega/AMD net nutzen, da nur Dublebuffer mehr Inputlag erzeugt.
(ab Treiber 19.7.1 gibt es noch Antilag, was man testen sollte. Der MouseInput sollte direkter sein)


----------



## Nosferatu (5. August 2019)

Wtf meine Vega 56 mal mit 5k via vsr probiert fast 1600mhz und der verbrauch explodiert bei gleichen setting von asic 150 auf 240 warum? :0


----------



## RX480 (5. August 2019)

4x so viel Pixel wie 1440p
Wenn Du halb soviel fps hast passt das Ganze.(Das wäre nur bei light Games wo die Graka noch rel. 
normal arbeitet erreichbar. Bei heavy Games wirds dann net mehr linear sein, sondern die Graka evtl. mehr einbrechen)

Für ältere DX9/10-Games ist 5k-Downsampling ne gute Alternative zu 8xMSAA.(ggf. auch einige DX11)

Neue Games nutzen ja i.d.R. nur noch Postprocessing-FXAA/TAA und man hat oft auch Skalierung in den Gamesettings als Option. Das würde ich auch vorziehen ggü. VSR weil AMD bei Vega mit VSR  oder an 4k-Monis
manchmal ne hohe Mindestspannung vorgibt, die unnötig die VDDC hochtreibt (im Prinzip die manuellen Settings außer Kraft setzt).


----------



## Nosferatu (5. August 2019)

Aber warum explodiert der verbrauch? Tuts in UHD auch nicht? Hmm 100 watt mehr  da werden die Shader glühen


----------



## Metamorph83 (5. August 2019)

Hier stand quatsch


----------



## RX480 (5. August 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> Aber warum explodiert der verbrauch? Tuts in UHD auch nicht? Hmm 100 watt mehr  da werden die Shader glühen



Check mal die VDDC in 1440p@100Hz vs. 4k@60Hz vs. 5k@60Hz. In 1440p@144Hz könnte die VDDC auch schon > 100Hz sein.
(siehe oben ...Mindestspannung mit VSR)


----------



## Nosferatu (5. August 2019)

Macht die das automatisch um nicht abzukacken? Hab nur 4k 60 hz moni.


----------



## RX480 (5. August 2019)

Vermutlich ein Bug im Treiber. 2017 und Anfang 2018 war das noch net mit der Mindestspannung.
AMD kracht vermutlich bei Vega die Mindestspannung vom Displayport einfach als VDDC drauf.
(je kleiner die Auflösung umso mehr fährt der DP die Übertragungsrate zurück. --> siehe Wattman/Anzeige
und umgedreht. Deswegen ist ja 1800p@50..60Hz nice to have)

Besonders ärgerlich ist der Quark per HDMi an nem 4k-HDR-TV.(x)
Da nimmt man besser ne R7 oder Navi.
(x) Im UV-Thread hatte Einer mit nem DP/HDMi-Adapter dann etwas Abhilfe schaffen können.
(ohne Gewähr)


----------



## wuchzael (5. August 2019)

Bei 4K via VSR wird bei mir auch das UV quasi ausgehebelt und die Karte läuft mit stock Spannungen. Kann mangels 4K Monitor nicht testen, ob sich die Karte bei nativem 4K auch so verhält.

Grüße!


----------



## Nosferatu (5. August 2019)

Nativ 4k passt es 150 asic je nach Game(auch 180)


----------



## RX480 (5. August 2019)

analog
Im 3dC hatte Einer letztens geschrieben das nur mit 1440p > 100Hz die Spannung hoch ging.
Würde daher empfehlen ggf. den Moni net mit 144 oder 120 sondern 100Hz zu betreiben.(bei starkem UVen)
3DCenter Forum - Vega - Undervolting - Seite 53


----------



## wuchzael (5. August 2019)

Moin!

Also egal wie viel Hz ich einstelle, mit VSR 4K (1800p geht noch) geht sofort meine Spannung auf 1150mv hoch. Teste das bei Gelegenheit mal mit nem alten 1080p/60 Monitor, aber grundsätzlich ist mir der Bug egal, weil ich das eh nie nutze. Lieber native 1440p und möglichst dreistellige FPS .

Grüße!


----------



## Nosferatu (5. August 2019)

Lieber hohe Auflösung und 60 fps, 4k versaut gewaltig! 1080p ist unspielbar für mich so verschwommen


----------



## RX480 (5. August 2019)

1440p ist für Vega ideal. Je nach Abstand halt die Monigröße wählen.
Bei 24" reicht sicher auch FHD.


----------



## Nosferatu (5. August 2019)

Das flimmern bekommst trotzdem nicht weg. Mit 8k ist es komplett verschwunden. Aber 15fps xD


----------



## RX480 (5. August 2019)

SMAA+TAA sind schon für den Mainstream OK und ggü. dem alten MSAA und FXAA auch ein "ausreichender" Fortschritt.
Besser ist halt nur Navi mit Sharpen+Fidelity FX.


----------



## Nosferatu (5. August 2019)

TAA ist Perfekt für 4k 0% Flimmern.


----------



## wuchzael (5. August 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> Lieber hohe Auflösung und 60 fps, 4k versaut gewaltig! 1080p ist unspielbar für mich so verschwommen


So geht es mir mit den 144Hz... wenn ich auf nem 60Hz Monitor die Maus bewege, hab ich schon das Gefühl mir ne Diashow reinzuziehen ^^. Zu niedrige Pixeldichte ist aber auch nicht schön. Am besten wäre 32" 8K 240Hz, aber bis es Grafikkarten gibt, die das stemmen, werden wir lange alt und grau sein.



RX480 schrieb:


> 1440p ist für Vega ideal. Je nach Abstand halt die Monigröße wählen.
> Bei 24" reicht sicher auch FHD.



Ja 24" ist für FullHD IMHO das Maximum, darüber wird mir das Bild zu matschig. Habe neulich meiner Frau einen 24" FullHD mit 120Hz geschossen, weil ich mir das mit dem 22" 60Hz (Uralt-Teil mit gefühlten 2 Jahren Reaktionszeit) nicht mehr mit angucken konnte. Hab ihr nen Budget-Rechner aus gebrauchten Teilen zusammengestellt (X370, Ryzen 5 1400, 16GB DDR4-3000, 500GB SSD, GTX 970, 620W Netzteil und nem schicken Deepcool Matrexx 55) - mit der Option, meinen 1700X da beim nächsten Upgrade reinzuwerfen und evtl. mal noch ne gebrauchte Vega 56 oder GTX 1070/1080 nächstes Jahr.

An meiner Vega hängt ein 27" 1440p IPS mit 144Hz (Acer XF270HUA). Das finde ich ziemlich angenehm bei meinem Sitzabstand und der gegebenen Pixeldichte. Je nach Spiel geht der Vega da aber schon hin und wieder mal die Puste aus, wenn man mit hohen bis ultra Details und hohen FPS (möglichst dreistellig) zocken will. Bei Witcher 3 und anderen eher langsamen Spielen (Hellblade, Assassins Creed etc.) limitiere ich meist auf 72-100FPS und reduziere punktuell die Details, bei denen ICH keinen Unterschied zwischen ultra und der Stufe vor ultra sehen kann (meistens sind das Schatten oder der Gameworks Kram, der eh nur sinnlos Rechenleistung kostet). So reicht mir das dann aber eigentlich gut aus und die Karte bleibt dabei schön kühl und leise. In Shootern gibt's natürlich volle Bude mit allen FPS, die die Karte (bzw. teilweise eher die CPU) hergibt 


Grüße!


----------



## Nosferatu (6. August 2019)

Bei games wie tw3 merkte ich null Unterschied bei nem 144hz moni bei 100fps zu 60fps 60hz. Wohl subjektiv ich brauche nicht mehr hz. Der nächste moni soll es aber haben da ich auch viel Surfe und da ist es jedenfalls angenehmer.


----------



## RX480 (6. August 2019)

@Wuchzael
Gönn Deiner Holden mal ne Pulse. Da gibts aktuell DMC5 gratis dazu.


----------



## wuchzael (6. August 2019)

Wäre aus mehreren Gründen Overkill:

1. Overkill an Leistung (Frau und Sohn kriegen kaum die alte 970 ausgelastet)
2. Overkill an Stromverbrauch (zumindest für das alte Antec Netzteil, weiß ich aus Erfahrung, weil der große Sohn die 56 Pulse hat und das Netzteil deren Spikes nicht gestemmt hat)
3. Overkill an Budget (maximal 100, evtl. bei nem top Angebot 150€).

Ist aber in der aktuellen Konfiguration schon ne Freude zu sehen, dass wieder mehr Spaß am Zocken entsteht (vorher: Phenom II X4 965, 6GB DDR2 [!!!] und ne GTX 960). Kleine zockt seine Lego und Rennspiele mit 120Hz Vsync und meine Frau Anno 1404, CS:GO und irgend ein altes Assassins Creed mit mehr als ausreichenden Bildraten... vllt. kriegt sie ja so auch wieder Bock auf's Zocken und es wird doch ne dicke Grafikkarte nötig 


Grüße!


----------



## Nosferatu (6. August 2019)

Deine Frau zockt cs go ? Nice meine bekommt schon in Tomb Raider Schwierigkeiten


----------



## LDNV (6. August 2019)

Meine zockt auch alles mit.
Egal ob BF / F1 / Division / FarCry oder sonst was. Und bei den Single Player Story spielen will sie immer zu gucken xD

Ist schon Nice wenn man das selbe Hobby hat was man je nach Zeit gemeinsam pflegen kann.

Arbeiten beide und haben 2 Kids da muss das schon passen das wir beide abends frei haben.


----------



## RX480 (7. August 2019)

RX56 MSi AirBoost für 219,-€ und mit 25,-€ Gutscheincode = 194,-€ = Wahnsinn!
MSI Radeon RX Vega 56 Air Boost 8G Grafikkarte bei notebooksbilliger.de

Die Graka ist gerade für ältere Gehäuse net schlecht weil die warme Luft direkt raus geht.
oder
Für schwache NT lässt sich ein sparsames Setting machen.


----------



## Metamorph83 (7. August 2019)

RX480, hab nun die Taktraten in den einzelnen States nochmal um 25-50 Mhz gesenkt. Läuft fast gleich schnell, ca. 100 Points im FS weniger, im Spiel 1-2 FPS. Dabei braucht Soe aber nur noch 170-195 Watt und ist deitlich unter 80° auf allen Sensoren...
Im ersten Vergleich TD2 mit nem Kollegen der ne 1080 hat, gleich schnell (Coop) 1,5h gespielt und immer wieder die FPS auf gleichen settings verglichen...


----------



## fuma.san (7. August 2019)

Ich habe letzte Woche ein Vega 56 im Referenzdesign günstig erstanden, genauer gesagt eine Asrock Phantom Gaming.

Dazu mal ein kurzer Erfahrungsbericht:

- Das Design ist echt schick. Die Karte ist schwerer als gedacht und sehr stabil gebaut. Absolut kein Durchhängen zu erkennen.

- Zero Fan Modus ist vorhanden.

- Stock ist die Karte recht laut, aber noch ertragbar (~2100 U/Min). Der Lüfter macht keine unangenehmen Nebengeräusche.

- 900 MHz HMB2 & -125mV VCore im Afterburner eingestellt. 

- Mit 150% Power-Target läuft die Karte ins Temp-Limit (85*C)  auch bei undervolting. Der Lüfter dreht dann bei 2400 U/Min ziemlich laut auf.
Der Boost pendelt sich bei ~1450 Mhz ein. 
Hier könnte vlt. neue Wärmeleitpaste etwas Abhilfe schaffen. Muss ich mir noch überlegen, ob ich die Garantie deswegen gleich in den Wind schieße.

- Bei 100% Power-Target und undervolting boostet die Karte auf ~1280 Mhz bei 74°C.

- Mit 80% Power-Target und undervolting boostet die Karte auf ~1170 Mhz bei 69°C. Der Lüfter läuft mit 1600-1800 U/min und ist deutlich leiser.
Scheint der Sweet-Spot zu sein, denke ich werde die Karte mit den Einstellungen betreiben.

- Unterhalb von 70% Power-Target scheint die Karte sporadisch in einen niedrigeren Power-State zu fallen, der HMB2 taktet sich dann auf 700 Mhz runter.

- Beim Ram-Takt und Undervolting ist noch ein bisschen Luft nach oben. Habe aber sichere Einstellungen gewählt, die Karte kommt in den Rechner der Freundin, da ist mir Stabilität wichtiger.

- Mit besserer Wärmeleitpaste wird man bestimmt noch 2-3°C raus holen und den Lüfter etwas leiser machen können. Dann ist aber die Garantie weg, eine der Schrauben auf der Rückseite ist leider versiegelt.


----------



## Metamorph83 (7. August 2019)

fuma.san schrieb:


> Ich habe letzte Woche ein Vega 56 im Referenzdesign günstig erstanden, genauer gesagt eine Asrock Phantom Gaming.
> 
> Dazu mal ein kurzer Erfahrungsbericht:
> 
> ...



Da geht noch mehr, bin mir sicher... Rockstable! Meine Settings hab ich ein paar Seiten vorher mit hilfe von rx480 angepasst und die laufen 1a. Ich hab die locker 30h mit 10 verschieden Spielen, 5 Benches, 3 Stresstests usw. auf Herz und Nieren geprüft. Dazu läuft die bei mir mit einem 430 watt Netzteil... Kein einziger Absturz oder Freeze..


----------



## fuma.san (7. August 2019)

Viel Luft ist bei meiner Karte nicht mehr, bei 925 MHz HMB2 hatte ich freezes und bei -150mV die ersten Artefakte.

Wichtiger als die letzten % Leistung ist mir aber eher die Lautstärke.
Da muss ich mir aber erst mal neues Kryonaut bestellen.


----------



## RX480 (8. August 2019)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> RX480, hab nun die Taktraten in den einzelnen States nochmal um 25-50 Mhz gesenkt. Läuft fast gleich schnell, ca. 100 Points im FS weniger, im Spiel 1-2 FPS. Dabei braucht Soe aber nur noch 170-195 Watt und ist deitlich unter 80° auf allen Sensoren...



Bei nur HBM-Takt = 900 bringt irgendwann mehr GPU-Takt auch nix mehr. Insofern gute Entscheidung.
Mit weniger Takt ginge sicher auch weniger Spannung.--> siehe Post#12467


----------



## Nosferatu (8. August 2019)

ist das gut?


----------



## Metamorph83 (8. August 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> ist das gut?



Ich Bench mal später als Referenz dagegen...


----------



## Nosferatu (8. August 2019)

War aber nicht max oc  muss ich noch machen.


----------



## RX480 (8. August 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> ist das gut?



Das ist für ne ungeflashte 56 ohne Tweaker sehr gut.


----------



## Kirby01978 (8. August 2019)

Hat jemand zufällig Metro Exodus ? 
Kann es mit DX12 nicht starten .. sobald ich ins Menü will crashed das Game. 
Mit DX11 läuft es.


----------



## Nosferatu (8. August 2019)

Bei mir gehts ohne Probleme kenne aber das Problem. Im Prinzip egal beide liefern selbe fps


----------



## Kirby01978 (8. August 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> Bei mir gehts ohne Probleme kenne aber das Problem. Im Prinzip egal beide liefern selbe fps



Alles klar..  Danke für die Antwort 
In den Außenarealen brechen die FPS teilweise ein wenig ein .. das liegt aber denke ich mehr an der CPU als an der GPU


----------



## Nosferatu (8. August 2019)

Ist halt ein forderndes game sieht aber auch genial aus.


----------



## ShockerBF4 (13. August 2019)

Moin zsm ich hab noch mal anliegen meine Vega 64 von Asus wird einfach zu warm..(80grad) so, jetzt wollte ich fragen ob mir einer ein preset schicken kann fürs undervolting da ich mich damit nicht auskenne. Damit das stabil Läuft.

Mein System: AMD Ryzen 5 2600, Fractal Design Celsius s36 Blackout, Asus Strix Vega 64, Aorus B450 Elite, G.Skill DIMM 16 GB DDR4-2400, Seasonic Focus Plus 550W.


----------



## Rallyesport (13. August 2019)

Hier bitte


----------



## ShockerBF4 (13. August 2019)

Danke werde ich ausprobieren. ehm. bei memory hast du nichts verändert ?


----------



## Rallyesport (13. August 2019)

Ach Sorry sieht man nicht.
960mV und 1040Mhz


----------



## ShockerBF4 (13. August 2019)

Danke dir, jetzt läuft alles stabil und ich kann endlich Zocken


----------



## RX480 (13. August 2019)

Dann haste ne gute Strixx. LDNV konnte net so gut hohe Takte bei Zustand 6+7.--> ggf. 10..20MHz runter.
(Ralleysport hat wohl ne Nitro)


----------



## mrfloppy (15. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe ein Mittelschweres Problem mit meiner Asus Strixx Vega 64

die Karte ist der Meinung, das sie mir die Bildschirme schwarz schalten muß ( Ton läuft dabei weiter ), aber man sieht anhand der Monitore das keine Verbindung zur Graka besteht, da dann HDMI in den Monitoren kommt , heißt suchen Signal. Ich habe 2 Monitore daran angeschlossen, einen Samsung WQHD und einen Samsung FHD. WQHD ist als Erst Monitor eingestellt. Meist tritt das Problem bei Spielstart ein, aber eben lustigerweise auch nach kurzer Zeit beim surfen mit Firefox.
Karte war zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht undervoltet sondern lief im Standard Takt. Ich habe keine " Man ist mir heiß Abschaltung", da der Kühler der Karte wirklich kalt war. Habe meinen RAM auch auf Standard gesetzt und somit ist nichts in meinem System übertaktet.
WQHD ist über HDMI angebunden und der FHD über DVI
WIN 1903 ist ebenfalls drauf


----------



## RX480 (15. August 2019)

Die Monis mal richtig vom Netz trennen und Einzeln probieren?


----------



## mrfloppy (15. August 2019)

Hatte den FHD schon per HDMI getrennt , so das nur der WQHD angeschlossen war und auch da kam der Fehler 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Downsampler (15. August 2019)

HDCP im Treiber abschalten bei Display - Specs - Override.


----------



## mrfloppy (15. August 2019)

Konnte jetzt mal längere Zeit ohne diesen Fehler was machen, schauen ob es so bleibt. Hab den FHD Monitor jetzt auch per HDMI angeklemmt und nicht mehr per DVI.


----------



## Spartan117CH (16. August 2019)

Gestern die Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 64 Nitro+ für 265 CHF beim Händler (Interdiscount) bestellt, bei dem Angebot Preis/Leistung


----------



## RX480 (16. August 2019)

Wie die RX5700ref. , sollte aber leiser sein.

Die RX5700 geht aber dafür anscheinend in einigen Gameworksspielen etwas besser.
Man sollte sich die Reviews anschauen und nach seinen Games entscheiden.
(ohne NV-lastige Games schaut die Nitro gut aus)


----------



## gandrasch (16. August 2019)

Ich glaub meine 64 hat gerade den Geist aufgegeben.

Hatte ja tendenziell eh schon Probleme wie bei mrfloppy oben beschrieben (verliert Signal zu monitor), laut mindfactory sei aber alles okay. 
Eben ist das selbe wieder passiert, nur das sich jetzt auch nach Neustart der Bildschirm nur mit no signal meldet. Lüfter drehen. Hab testweise den Fernseher angesteckt, ebenfalls kein Signal.

Jetzt ist nur die frage obs tatsächlich die vega, das mobo oder das psu ist (alles neu im Februar bei mindfactory gekauft).


----------



## mrfloppy (16. August 2019)

Ja, leider hat sich das Problem bei mir auch nicht erledigt . Hab auch Treiber downgrade mit cleaninstall durchgeführt. Der Fehler tritt immer wieder auf . 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (16. August 2019)

Könnt Ihr Beide Euch mal ein DP/HDMi-Kabel beim Nachbarn borgen?
Sollte allerdings DP 1.4 bzw. HDMi 2.0b sein.


----------



## mrfloppy (17. August 2019)

BlackScreens hab ich seit Std keine mehr gehabt, vermute zur Zeit das mir der AMD Memory Tweaker in die Quere kam. Hab den runtergeworfen. Aber BF V feiert ein und schließt sich selbstständig 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hugo-03 (17. August 2019)

ich hatte auch immer mal wieder Probleme mit Treibern, hab zur Zeit auch nur 19.6.3 drauf


----------



## Kirby01978 (17. August 2019)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> BlackScreens hab ich seit Std keine mehr gehabt, vermute zur Zeit das mir der AMD Memory Tweaker in die Quere kam. Hab den runtergeworfen. Aber BF V feiert ein und schließt sich selbstständig
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Das Problem mit den Blackscreens und daß sich das Spiel schließt hatte ich immer entweder wenn ich zu wenig mV auf P6+P7 hatte oder zu hoch übertaktet hatte. Temperatur war dabei nicht ausschlaggebend.


----------



## mrfloppy (17. August 2019)

Läuft soweit wieder, wobei ich echt heftige Temperaturen habe. GPU 73° und HotSpot 100° Max. Was auffällt ist das die Lüfter nicht voll aufgedreht werden. Ca 55-60% werden genutzt bei 2160 Umdrehungen und eingestellt hab ich 100% ab 55°. Lautstärke ist erstmal egal, warum fährt die Karte die Lüfter nicht hoch ?
Treiber ist der aktuelle 19.8.1


----------



## Gurdi (17. August 2019)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Läuft soweit wieder, wobei ich echt heftige Temperaturen habe. GPU 73° und HotSpot 100° Max. Was auffällt ist das die Lüfter nicht voll aufgedreht werden. Ca 55-60% werden genutzt bei 2160 Umdrehungen und eingestellt hab ich 100% ab 55°. Lautstärke ist erstmal egal, warum fährt die Karte die Lüfter nicht hoch ?
> Treiber ist der aktuelle 19.8.1



Mach mal nen Kaltstart.


----------



## mrfloppy (18. August 2019)

Hab nun mal über 20 Min Furmark laufen lassen, lief auf meinem Hauptbildschirm. Sind die Werte normal mit einem GhettoMod und den von mir in Wattman eingestellten Werten oder muß ich mir einen Kopf machen ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuchzael (18. August 2019)

Kommt mir etwas hoch vor, hab mit der Nitro+ sehr ähnliche Settings und dabei niedrigere Temps 

Grüße!


----------



## janni851 (18. August 2019)

Das ist am HotSpot schon sehr warm. Wie ist die Gehäusebelüftung?

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mrfloppy (18. August 2019)

2 Lüfter vorne einblasend, ein Lüfter unter der Graka ( Quasi am Boden ) am Case auch einblasend für Frischluft Richtung GhettoMod, ein Lüfter hinten an der Decke des Cases ausblasend und einer ausblasend hinter dem CPU Kühler 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## cordonbleu (18. August 2019)

Finde die Temperaturen auch schon sehr warm. 
Besonders ins Auge sticht die Differenz zwischen Gpu Temp und Hot Spot. Hast du den Kühler mal ab gehabt? 

Was mich ebenfalls wundert, sind die maximalen knapp 1,1V Gpu Core bei eingestellten 0,975V max. oder wurde da zwischendrin was geändert? Würde ja auf eine Fehlsteuerung durch den Treiber deuten.


----------



## RX480 (18. August 2019)

Die Strixx kühlt net ganz so gut wie die Nitro.
Furmark ist auch net 24/7.

Man sollte schon Fps-Limit und Chill vernünftig einstellen. Und Gamesettings auch.
Er kann ja die Lüfterkurve auch noch einen mue hochnehmen. Die Gehäuselüfter sollten eh auf Max laufen.

edit:
Mehr VDDC als eingestellt kanns bei zu hohem Monitakt geben. Da legt AMD ne Mindestspannung an.(dito 4k)
Bei nem 1440p-Moni kann man spassenshalber mal auf 100Hz umschalten.
(VSR+GPU-Skaling sollte man nur  mit Bedacht einsetzen; vorher/nachher VDDC anschauen)


----------



## DeLuXe1992 (18. August 2019)

Hallo Leute, ich habe ein ziemlich nervendes Problem.
Und zwar bekomme ich andauernd beim zocken Bluescreens. (Fehlercode: 0x100000ea, Thread_Stuck_in_Device_Driver) Ich habe aktuell den 19.8.1 Installiert.  Ältere Versionen ebenso gestestet. ( 18.12, 18.9, 19.3.2, 19.5.1 ) Alle Sauber mit dem AMD Uninstall Tool ( mit DDU auch schon probiert) im abgesicherten Modus entfernt.
Auch auf meiner 2ten Neu Installation,  tritt der Bluescreen auf. Es spielt auch keine Rolle ob mit OC oder ohne. Ich experimentiere jetz schon seit gestern Abend  hier rum ich finde einfach keine Lösung.

Der Bluescreen tritt ausschließlich bei Shadow of the Tomb Raider auf. Ich habe es die ganze Woche einwandfrei Spielen können doch seit gestern will es nicht mehr. Zuvor hab ich Metro Exodus gespielt, keine Probleme. Kein AbsturzKein Bluescreen. Hab es auch eben die ganze Zeit  aus Testzwecken laufen gehabt. Kein Absturz. Tomb Raider gestartet, hat keine 5min gedauert und zack Bluescreen
.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: System vergessen.

i9 9900k
16GB DDR4 3200 CL16
Maximus Hero XI
SSD 970 Pro
Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 750W
RX Vega 64 Red Devil


----------



## cordonbleu (18. August 2019)

Wenn du die Karte auch ohne OC & UV abschmiert, vielleicht mal in einem anderen Rechner testen wenn möglich. Ansonsten könnte sie einen Defekt haben. Wie alt ist die Karte denn?


----------



## RX480 (18. August 2019)

Wenns nur in SoTR ist, evtl. mal das Spiel neu installieren(x). 
Die Demo hatte sich bei mir auch schon mal selbst zerschossen.

Oder vorher mal die Gamesettings runter auf High und HDR off.
Mit der großen CPU könnte man ja auch mal DX11 statt DX12 probieren.
Und das Ganze mit Virenschutz aus.

Treiber 19.5.2 oder 19.6.2 könnte ein mue stabiler sein als 19.5.1. W10 mind. 1809.
(x) eigentlich sollten auf der 2. Neuinstallation ja bereits alle Gamedateien i.O. sein. Oder liegen für Beide
die Gamedateien auf der selben Festplatte.

Unter System-->  Speicher--> "temp.Dateien auswählen" könnte man auch mal den Shadercache löschen.


----------



## wuchzael (19. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Die Strixx kühlt net ganz so gut wie die Nitro.
> Furmark ist auch net 24/7.
> 
> Man sollte schon Fps-Limit und Chill vernünftig einstellen. Und Gamesettings auch.
> ...



Aber er hat die Strixx doch Gehtto-Mod umgebaut... das sollte doch bessere Temperaturen bringen??


Grüße!


----------



## LDNV (19. August 2019)

Kommt auf die Lüfter und Umdrehungen an.
Aber ganz ab davon ist und bleibt die Strix nen Hitzkopf. 

Mit Stock Lüftern ist die auch mit egal welchen Bios auf 80°C Target. 
Sieht man sehr schön da erst die Lüfter bei 80°C anfangen über 1500 zu drehen.


----------



## RX480 (19. August 2019)

Wenn die VDDC zu hoch war ist das Problem eh woanders. (net beim Lüfter)
Deswegen ja der Hinweis zu Moni+VSR+GPU-Skalierung.

Im dümmsten Fall war Ihm einfach der Treiber abgestürzt und Er hat Es net gemerkt.


----------



## LDNV (19. August 2019)

So wie ich das mittlerweile bei meiner Strix gelernt habe: 

Möchte man HDMI nutzen -> muss man das PPT via ODT+Regfile anpassen.
Möchte man VSR nutzen -> ^^
möchte man ReLive nutzen -> ^^

Ansonsten dreht die Karte immer VDDC technisch durch egal was man einstellt in ODT oder Wattman.
Das "Grandiose" ist. 

Selbst wenn man es via den PPT´s macht und sich ein schönen RegFile baut der auch beim Start übernommen wird, muss man trotz alle dem ein Profil in Wattman / ODT mit exakt den gleichen Werten haben und laden. Sonst funzt es nur so halb... 

Also ODT/Wattman Profil + PPT Regfile führt zum Sieg über die Strix. 
(Auch mit aktuellsten Treiber)

Daher hab ich aktuell 2 RegFiles die ich nach Treiber Installation einfach ausführe.
Einmal für das PPT. 
Einmal für mein ODT Profil beim Start.

So kann ich dann in aller ruhe alle Features wie GPU Skalierung / VSR / ReLive / HDMI + Displayport uswusf. nutzen und meine UV Settings werden einwandfrei gefahren.


----------



## mrfloppy (19. August 2019)

Hab nochmal die Grizzly Kyronaut bestellt und werde nochmal den Kühler runter nehmen.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kirby01978 (19. August 2019)

Ist zufällig jemand am "Smite" spielen ? 
Es scheint bei den aktuellen Treibern ein Problem mit DX11 zu geben in dem Spiel. Man sieht einige der Skill Effekte nicht. 
Mit 19.6.3 scheint es zu funktionieren wie ich gelesen habe auf Reddit etc. 
Werde dann wohl ein Rollback machen .. ansonsten hatte ich keine Probleme mit 19.8.1


----------



## cordonbleu (20. August 2019)

Die Vega 56 Pulse gibts aktuell im Mindstar für 239€ : 8GB Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 56 Pulse Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail) - Radeon RX VEGA 

Falls jemand noch die Chance ergreifen will


----------



## Verak (20. August 2019)

Musst du aber Mindstar direkt verlinken. Weil die Karte in der normalen Produkt Übersicht, nur der reguläre Preis angezeigt wird. Trotz alledem Danke für den Hinweis.

*edit*

Ok haben sie anscheinend geändert. Der Mindstarpreis wird dann auch angezeigt, wenn man anscheinend zuvor im Mindstar drin war, in der normalen Produkt Übersicht. Aber auch erst dann. Übrigens ist auch die Vega64 für 10€ weniger drin.

Würde da aber die 20€ für eine RX5700 MSI Custom, aufgrund der besseren Architektur und dem geringeren Stromverbrauch, drauflegen. Wenn sie denn verfügbar wäre^^


----------



## wuchzael (20. August 2019)

Die 64er Nitro ist auch drin, für 100€ mehr.

Grüße!


----------



## cordonbleu (20. August 2019)

Verak schrieb:


> Musst du aber Mindstar direkt verlinken. Weil die Karte in der normalen Produkt Übersicht, nur der reguläre Preis angezeigt wird. Trotz alledem Danke für den Hinweis.
> 
> *edit*
> 
> Ok haben sie anscheinend geändert. Der Mindstarpreis wird dann auch angezeigt, wenn man anscheinend zuvor im Mindstar drin war, in der normalen Produkt Übersicht. Aber auch erst dann.



Hm, also mir wird beim Klicken auf meinen Link der Mindstarpreis (=239€) angezeigt. Ich denke aber, hier weiß jeder wie er zum Mindstarpreis kommt  




Verak schrieb:


> Übrigens ist auch die Vega64 für 10€ weniger drin.
> 
> Würde da aber die 20€ für eine RX5700 MSI Custom, aufgrund der besseren Architektur und dem geringeren Stromverbrauch, drauflegen. Wenn sie denn verfügbar wäre^^



Ich würde in der heutigen Zeit ebenfalls keine 64er mehr kaufen. Der Aufpreis rechtfertigt die Mehrleistung nicht und für einen wiederrum geringen Aufpreis gibts die neuen RX Karten. Der Sprung ist preislich aber recht üppig. Wenn man auf Preis/Leistung wert legt, geht m.M.n. noch immer kein Weg an der 56er vorbei, zumal bei der Pulse ja auch durch nachträgliches Optimieren noch einiges zu holen ist  

Ich könnt ja auch fast schwach werden....


----------



## Verak (20. August 2019)

Wie gesagt der Mindstarpreis wird in der regulären Produkt Übersicht erst angezeigt, wenn man zuvor im Mindstar Angebot's Bereich drinne war. Bevor ich im Mindstar war und deinen Link angeklickt hatte, wurde dort noch der alte 249€ Preis angezeigt.

Für jemanden der alles aus einer Karte rausholen möchte, rentieren sich die 100€ Aufpreis zur Vega56 schon. Gerade beim HBM Speicher. Geht bei der Vega64 nochmals 100-150MHz mehr, als wie bei der kleineren Vega56. 

Aber muss dann halt jeder selbst wissen ob er bereit ist diesen Aufpreis zu zahlen. Bei mir waren es letztes Jahr nur ein Unterschied von 30-50€ und da musste man nicht lange überlegen.

Und ja, für 239€ ist die Karte schon ein P/L kracher.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (20. August 2019)

Ergänzend noch von mir zur Vega Pulse im Mindstar....

Wenn ihr euch beeilt... könnt ihr noch einen Herma Bildaufhänger schießen! für 0,2€ ein echter Schnapp!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cordonbleu (20. August 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euch beeilt... könnt ihr noch einen Herma Bildaufhänger schießen! für 0,2€ ein echter Schnapp!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   

Anhand des Bildes bzw. der Mindstar Verfügbarkeit sieht man wohl, was sich sehr gut verkauft


----------



## mrfloppy (20. August 2019)

Kann mir wer mal wieder evtl helfen ? 

verstehe nicht was passiert ist, hatt versucht ( dummerweise über Ryzen Master ) die CPU bisschen zu übertakten. Seit dem taktet meine Vega Ingame nicht mehr hoch und dümpelt irgendwo bei 60% rum, was sich natürlich auf die FPS ausschlägt. Auch mit Standard Werten kommt die Vega nicht mehr in die Pötte, wobei sie in Benchmarks lustigerweise volle durchläuft.
CPU hat auch nur eine Auslastung von 50-60%
Ingame heißt BF1 und BF V getestet


----------



## Dudelll (20. August 2019)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Kann mir wer mal wieder evtl helfen ?
> 
> verstehe nicht was passiert ist, hatt versucht ( dummerweise über Ryzen Master ) die CPU bisschen zu übertakten. Seit dem taktet meine Vega Ingame nicht mehr hoch und dümpelt irgendwo bei 60% rum, was sich natürlich auf die FPS ausschlägt. Auch mit Standard Werten kommt die Vega nicht mehr in die Pötte, wobei sie in Benchmarks lustigerweise volle durchläuft.
> CPU hat auch nur eine Auslastung von 50-60%
> Ingame heißt BF1 und BF V getestet



Eigentlich sollten die Änderungen im ryzen Master nach nem neustart zurückgesetzt werden.

Lad einfach mal die Standard Einstellungen und schau ob das was hilft.


----------



## mrfloppy (20. August 2019)

Leider nicht , hab Master runtergeworfen und konnte nur über ein CMOS Reset meine Standard Werte zurück bekommen . Leider taktet die Vega aber seit dem Ingame nicht hoch, nur bei Benchmarks klappt es 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## cordonbleu (20. August 2019)

Hast du den Grafikkartentreiber mal per DDU deinstalliert und anschließend den neuesten Treiber clean installiert?


----------



## mrfloppy (21. August 2019)

Moin,

hab ich eben mal gemacht und es bringt einfach mal NICHTS, selbe Bild wie vorher. In Benchmarks taktet sie hoch, auch beim laden der Maps bei den Spielen und sobald es auf die Maps geht geht der Takt runter und Feierabend.

Für mein Empfinden fällt die Karte warum auch immer , sobald ich auf die Map komme in Zustand 2.


----------



## wuchzael (21. August 2019)

Spielst du online? Klingt fast nach CPU bottleneck...
Ansonsten sind vsync, framerate limit, frtc, chill etc aus? 

Grüße!


----------



## SaPass (21. August 2019)

Bei Battlefield kann es auch hilfreich sein, im Vollbild-Fenstermodus zu spielen. Frag mich nicht warum das so ist.


----------



## cordonbleu (21. August 2019)

Ich habe das Problem in Gta 5 auch manchmal, dass die Karte einfach bei unter 30% rumdümpelt und dafür die fps auf 30 festsetzt. Woran das liegt, muss ich auch noch rausfinden. Ein Neustart des Spiels behebt das Problem bei mir. 
Was ist denn wenn du beispielsweise P5 als Minimumstate setzt?


----------



## mrfloppy (21. August 2019)

Das Thema ist Akut nachdem Ryzen Master installiert und wieder deinstalliert wurde. CPU Bottleneck wage ich zu bezweifeln, hat ja funktioniert und ja , hab alles in Vollbild Modus. Irgendwas zwingt die Karte Ingame runter zu Takten und ich hab keine Ahnung was
Nochmal über Benchmarks wie Superposition und TimeSpy probiert und die Karte taktet hoch, nur bei Spielen klappt es nicht


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (22. August 2019)

Man könnte mal AntiLag on/off probieren. ALT+L


----------



## mrfloppy (22. August 2019)

Update zum Problem

Ich denke ich hab den Fehler soweit beseitigen können . 2 Runden mal angetestet und die Vega liegt wieder im Multiplayer bei 96-99% Auslastung. Habe Win10 nochmals ohne Clean Install , also Daten blieben erhalten, drüber gebügelt. Da der Fehler erst mit Installation des Ryzen Master Tools aufgetreten ist, denke ich mal das dieser mir Win10 Quer gelegt hat, was auch immer passiert ist. Kommt auf jedenfall nicht mehr drauf ! Warum der Fehler nur im Multiplayer auftrat und bei Benchmarks nicht, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (23. August 2019)

Naja Ben hmarks belasten die Cpu ja kaum oder nur kurz.


----------



## RX480 (23. August 2019)

RAM-OC auf AMD Ryzen 3000 im Test - ComputerBase


----------



## czk666 (25. August 2019)

Welche maximale Temperatur kann die Vega 56 Pulse eigentlich ab? Ich bin zufrieden mit der karte und der Lautstärke nur z.b. bei Battlefront 2 wird sie laut. Die Temperatur liegt dann bei etwa 70 Grad. 
Ich würde gerne die Lüfterkurve manuell anpassen im Afterburner. 
Ich hab sie im Afterburner bei -120v und den Speicher bei 920. 
Ich habe den Ryzen2600x und 16gb RAM.


----------



## Stevii (25. August 2019)

Hi

Ich bekomm die Tage wohl endlich meine vega 56 (pulse) sowie ein neues NT (600W pure power 11 CM)

Mir stellt sich aktuell die Frage ob ich die Stromversorgung über ein einzelnes Y-Kabel regeln kann oder geh ich in beide 12V?

Sind jeweils 32A und 28A auf den Schienen.


Grüße 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## narcosubs (25. August 2019)

czk666 schrieb:


> Welche maximale Temperatur kann die Vega 56 Pulse eigentlich ab? Ich bin zufrieden mit der karte und der Lautstärke nur z.b. bei Battlefront 2 wird sie laut. Die Temperatur liegt dann bei etwa 70 Grad.
> Ich würde gerne die Lüfterkurve manuell anpassen im Afterburner.
> Ich hab sie im Afterburner bei -120v und den Speicher bei 920.
> Ich habe den Ryzen2600x und 16gb RAM.



Ich habe die Karte auch. Ab ca. 1400 U/min nehme ich die Lüfter wahr, vor allem die Drehzahländerungen empfinde ich als störend.
An deiner Stelle würde ich zunächst die Spannung und damit die Temperaturen senken (  AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 und RX Vega 56 Overclocking/Undervolting-Thread ) und dann die Lüfterkurve bis 70° ganz flach bei 30% halten, dadurch bleibt die Drehzahl bei etwa 1300 U/min. Ich benutze dazu das AMD Memory Tweak Tool AMD Memory Tweak: Speicher-Timings auf AMD Radeon in Windows anpassen - ComputerBase


----------



## RX480 (25. August 2019)

Stevii schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich bekomm die Tage wohl endlich meine vega 56 (pulse) sowie ein neues NT (600W pure power 11 CM)
> Mir stellt sich aktuell die Frage ob ich die Stromversorgung über ein einzelnes Y-Kabel regeln kann oder geh ich in beide 12V?



Nehm erstmal beide Anschlüsse. 

Könnte ja nur evtl. Probleme geben wenn die CPU+Mobo an dem einem Kreis auch rel. viel A ziehen.
Dann kann man immer noch mit Y-Kabel auf den anderen Kreis gehen.

edit: Die HoldUp Time sieht mit 23,8ms >>16ms sehr gut aus. (sollte safe gegen Spikes sein)
be quiet! Pure Power 11 im Test - Pure Power jetzt in Gold  - Holdup-Time und Timing, Housekeeping (4/10)

btw.
Die Pulse hat bei MF jetzt als Beilage DMC5: (zusätzlich zum 3Monate Gamepass)
8GB Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 56 Pulse Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail) - Radeon RX VEGA


----------



## Stevii (25. August 2019)

Genau da hab ich auch zugeschlagen im Mindstar. Hatte auch Support angeschrieben und gefragt ob das der Abverkauf ist.
Es handelt sich noch nicht um den Abverkauf und diese Karte kommt wohl noch mal rein.
Den DMC key werd ich weiter verkaufen, nicht so mein Spiel. 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## czk666 (25. August 2019)

Aber kann sie denn auch 80 grad ab theoretisch?


----------



## RX480 (25. August 2019)

Die Pulse hat ne ausgezeichnete Kühlung. Bei GPU 65..70°C sollte der Hotspot bei 80..85°C liegen.
Die Temps von den Spawas und dem HBM-Speicher sind dann meistens unkritisch. 
(GPU 80°C und Hotspot 100°C hat man nur bei hohen Spannungen, net sinnvoll für 24/7)

Wie bei jedem Miefquirl braucht man dennoch ne ordentliche Gehäuselüftung. (auf Max drehen)


btw.
Ich weiss jetzt net, wie der Kollege mit  dem AB -120mV realisiert hat, das ist sicher gut für die hohen States.
(früher gabs mal eine Funktion die sich Offset nannte und alle States reduziert hat- nutze selber AB net mehr)

Mit ein bisschen mehr Zeit würde ich jedoch im Wattman manuell Werte setzen und oben Rechts übernehmen,
als Profil abspeichern/laden können wollen.
(Die Geschichten mit Minimalstatus sind für Games, die net hochtakten oder VR.)


----------



## narcosubs (26. August 2019)

Der Wattman hat halt das Problem, daß der Zero-Fan-Modus nicht mehr geht, wenn man eine manuelle Lüfterkurve einstellt.


----------



## RX480 (26. August 2019)

Sollte bei Dir net durch den Tweaker (oder ODT) Zerofan aktivierbar sein?
AB soll wohl auch gehen bei manuellen Kurven. Den würde ich aber nur für die Lüfterkurve nehmen.

Wer die Tools net nehmen möchte macht sich halt ein zusätzliches Profil im Wattman oder Overlay für Idle.
(mit AutoLüfter) Umschalten im Overlay dauert nur 10 Sekunden.


----------



## Downsampler (26. August 2019)

Wozu braucht eine undervoltete Vega denn eine selbstgebastelte Lüfterkurve?


----------



## narcosubs (26. August 2019)

Eine Seite zuvor stehts:



narcosubs schrieb:


> Ich habe die Karte auch. Ab ca. 1400 U/min nehme ich die Lüfter wahr, vor allem die Drehzahländerungen empfinde ich als störend.


----------



## Downsampler (26. August 2019)

Aha. Lautlos soll es also sein? Sowas gibts bei der Vega nunmal nicht. Vielleicht hilft es, wenn du dein Gehäuse mit Schalldämmung austattest.


----------



## Dudelll (26. August 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Aha. Lautlos soll es also sein? Sowas gibts bei der Vega nunmal nicht. Vielleicht hilft es, wenn du dein Gehäuse mit Schalldämmung austattest.



Das kann man ja so nicht sagen. Man kann immer lüfter auf fixen wert setzen und dann so weit runter mit Takt und Spannung wie es halt nötig ist. Ob man mit dem Ergebnis am Ende dann zufrieden ist ist natürlich ne andere Frage.

Prinzipiell bekommt man aber jede gpu lautlos^^


----------



## narcosubs (26. August 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Aha. Lautlos soll es also sein? Sowas gibts bei der Vega nunmal nicht. Vielleicht hilft es, wenn du dein Gehäuse mit Schalldämmung austattest.



Habe die Vorgehensweise doch oben beschrieben ?!?


----------



## Laxen (27. August 2019)

Moinsen, hat hier jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt mit Vega56 (spezifisch die RedDragon) und Conductonaut bzw. Liquid Metal ansich?
Hatte schon seit längerem das Zeugs drauf und habe gestern die GPU auseinander gebaut und mal geschaut was sich so getan hat... LM war nicht mehr flüssig, sondern fest! Dann habe ich das alte LM grösstenteils entfernt und neu aufgetragen, aber ich denke ich steige auf Kryonaut um, da das LM nichtmehr die versprochene Leistung aufbringt!


----------



## RX480 (27. August 2019)

Die R7-User nehmen auch gerne die TFX oder TF 8.


----------



## DeLuXe1992 (27. August 2019)

> Hallo Leute, ich habe ein ziemlich nervendes Problem.
> Und zwar bekomme ich andauernd beim zocken Bluescreens. (Fehlercode: 0x100000ea, Thread_Stuck_in_Device_Driver) Ich habe aktuell den 19.8.1 Installiert. Ältere Versionen ebenso gestestet. ( 18.12, 18.9, 19.3.2, 19.5.1 ) Alle Sauber mit dem AMD Uninstall Tool ( mit DDU auch schon probiert) im abgesicherten Modus entfernt.
> Auch auf meiner 2ten Neu Installation, tritt der Bluescreen auf. Es spielt auch keine Rolle ob mit OC oder ohne. Ich experimentiere jetz schon seit gestern Abend hier rum ich finde einfach keine Lösung.
> 
> ...





RX480 schrieb:


> Wenns nur in SoTR ist, evtl. mal das Spiel neu installieren(x).
> Die Demo hatte sich bei mir auch schon mal selbst zerschossen.
> 
> Oder vorher mal die Gamesettings runter auf High und HDR off.
> ...



Ich muss grad noch mal wegen meinen Bluescreen Problem nerven... (Von meinen Nerv ist nicht mehr viel übrig^^).

Also mittlerweile konnte ich zumindest die Ursache finden, aber das Problem nicht lösen. 

Ich habe mittlerweile etliche Stunden gegoogelt und versucht es hat alles nix gebracht. Windows 10 Clean Install... jeweils Version 1803, 1809, 1903. Verschiedene Treiber, HDR aus, verschiedene Grafiksettings etc. Es endete immer mit diesen Bluescreen. Bin langsam auch ziemlich ratlos gewesen. Zumal das Problem auch bis jetz nur bei SotTR  auftritt. Andere Spiele laufen ja einwandfrei, wobei mir da selber wieder die Frage aufkam wieso das so ist bzw was ich da an Tomb Raider anders mache. Nun keine Ahnung wieso ich nicht schon früher draufgekommen bin, für mich hats eig auch auf den ersten Blick gar keine Rolle gespielt.
Jedenfalls zocke ich meistens eig immer auf meinen Monitor und nicht auf meinen TV. Tomb Raider hingegen zock ich auf meinen TV. 
Habe Testweise auf meinen Monitoren gezockt und ich konnte es  nicht glauben -> Kein Freeze, kein Absturz, kein Bluescreen. Wieder am TV gezockt, zack Bluescreen. Nun dachte erst es liegt an HDR, weil das der einzige Unterschied im Grafikksetting war.  Aber mit HDR aus trats es auf dem TV ja auch auf.  Die "Ursache" ist aber auch nicht der TV,  sondern der AVR  (Pionieer VSX 930 )an dem die Vega und der TV dran hängt.
Wenn ich den TV direkt anschliesse, ohne den AVR klappt das Spielen auch dort einwandfrei - ich konnts gar nicht glauben^^. Problem ist allerdings jetzt wenn die Graka am TV hängt komme ich NICHT in Genuss von Dolby Atmos, sondern nur Stereo.

So kann mir jetzt evtl doch jemand noch sagen, bzw wieso ein AV - Reciever einen Bluescreen auslöst? Dachte ja auch erst wieder das irgendwie ja doch  an der Graka liegt weil die ja dann auch die Soundsignale weitergibt, aber das tut sie ja auch wenn sie am TV dran ist, zwar dann nur in Stereo, nicht in Dolby Atmos.  Ich weiss jetz nicht ob das irgendnen Mehraufwand für die Vega ist die Audiosignale in Stereo oder Dolby Atmos zu übermitteln^^ aber ich kann es zu 100% reproduzieren, der Bluescreen kommt nur wenn die Vega am AVR ist! Auch weiss ich nicht ob es vll doch am Spiel liegt, bzw an der Dolby Atmos Implemtierung? Musste dafür auch irgendwas ausn Windows Store laden damit ich das nutzen kann. Dolby Access oder so.

Weiss da vll jemand noch weiter? Oder Ideen? zb Wie man sonst noch in Dolby Atmos / 5.1 etc zocken kann ohne das Graka an  AVR hängt?


----------



## Stevii (28. August 2019)

Hab meinen Roman mal weggelöscht und nen eigenen Thread erstellt, wer eventuell helfen kann.. 
Seit meinen wechsel von einer GTX 970 auf Vega 56 komme ich nicht mehr weiter als bis zum Windowsscreen, nachdem der PC bei der AMD TReiber installation abgestürzt ist..

Hier: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...eiter-als-zum-windows-screen.html#post9998226


----------



## RX480 (28. August 2019)

Kann sein, das die Treiberinstallation vorzeitig hängen geblieben ist.

Im abgesicherten Modus nochmal die GTX deinstallieren.-->Ausschalten
Dann die Pulse rein. 
Als Treiber würde ich mal den 19.8.1 WHQL nehmen:
https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-19-8-1

Wenn der net will, wieder DDU und dann den 19.62 WHQL:
https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-19-6-2

Wenn der PC ausgeschaltet ist auch mal den Moni richtig vom Netz trennen.
Displayport wäre auch besser als HDMi.


----------



## Stevii (28. August 2019)

Danke mal wieder für deine Hilfe. Dieses Mal scheint es zu klappen. Habe zwar bei jedem kurzem blackscreen nen Herzinfarkt bekommen aber Treiber ist installiert, PC startet auch neu. Alles prima. Ist das wie zu ati Zeiten damals dass man nicht immer jedes update machen sollte?
Danke echt für deine Hilfe. Ich les ja schon ne Weile hier mit und du bist irgendwie immer dabei. Hab auch schon ein paar Lesezeichen zu OC/UV Einstellungen und Erklärungen von dir. Da werd ich dich, wenns nicht hinhaut, wahrscheinlich als nächstes nerven 

Display Port hab ich aktuell nicht am Bildschirm. Hatte nur dvi und einen mit hdmi. Muss so erstmal nur mit einem Monitor leben.. 

Hynix memory btw 

Schöne Grüße  

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (28. August 2019)

WHQL sollte als Neuinstallation besser funzen. Die Betatreiber eher nur zum drüberbügeln.
(bei mir mit Cf prinzipiell nur die WHQL)


----------



## Gurdi (28. August 2019)

Stevii schrieb:


> Danke mal wieder für deine Hilfe. Dieses Mal scheint es zu klappen. Habe zwar bei jedem kurzem blackscreen nen Herzinfarkt bekommen aber Treiber ist installiert, PC startet auch neu. Alles prima. Ist das wie zu ati Zeiten damals dass man nicht immer jedes update machen sollte?
> Danke echt für deine Hilfe. Ich les ja schon ne Weile hier mit und du bist irgendwie immer dabei. Hab auch schon ein paar Lesezeichen zu OC/UV Einstellungen und Erklärungen von dir. Da werd ich dich, wenns nicht hinhaut, wahrscheinlich als nächstes nerven
> 
> Display Port hab ich aktuell nicht am Bildschirm. Hatte nur dvi und einen mit hdmi. Muss so erstmal nur mit einem Monitor leben..
> ...



Die aktuellen Treiber seit Navi sind teils recht unausgereift.

19.6.1 ist der letzte der Einwadnfrei war.


----------



## Stevii (28. August 2019)

Soo jetzt mag ich aber auch mal posten was ich so eingestellt habe.
Ich kann mit den Settings bis jetzt auch gut zocken, das einzige was mich wirklich stört ist, wenn ich über 50°C habe, springt der Lüfter wie verrückt an und geht direkt auf Fullspeed? 
Wie ist mein Firestrike Ergebnis?
Ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl dass die Karte garnicht richtig gefordert wurde im Benchmark 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cordonbleu (28. August 2019)

Stevii schrieb:


> Soo jetzt mag ich aber auch mal posten was ich so eingestellt habe.
> Ich kann mit den Settings bis jetzt auch gut zocken, das einzige was mich wirklich stört ist, wenn ich über 50°C habe, springt der Lüfter wie verrückt an und geht direkt auf Fullspeed?



Wie sieht denn die Lüfterkurve aus? 
Und um welche Karte handelt es sich denn überhaupt? Um die GTX 970 aus der Signatur ja wohl eher nicht. 



Stevii schrieb:


> Wie ist mein Firestrike Ergebnis?



Vor Allem ungültig. 


Stevii schrieb:


> Ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl dass die Karte garnicht richtig gefordert wurde im Benchmark



Die Karte ist von den Spannungen her schon ziemlich tot kastriert. Kann man fürn Sparsetting zwar machen, aber so wirklich sinnvoll erscheint mir das nicht. 
Statt der 3 Zeilen mit 33 Mhz in GPU-Z könntest du auch mal den SOC Clock einblenden und schauen was der so treibt. Bei der eingestellten SOC Spannung kanns sein, dass der nicht erreicht wird.


----------



## Stevii (29. August 2019)

Ist ne vega 56 pulse von sapphire.
Das der ungültig ist, ist mir garnicht aufgefallen.
Habe die Karte heute erst bekommen und sitz seit Stunden da dran. Gerade ist mir auch ein Spiel abgestürzt. Benchmarks liefen alle immer sauber durch.
Najut ich kümmer mich da morgen nach der Arbeit weiter drum. Heut bin ich feddig. Ich geh mal davon aus dass meine Spannung etwas zu sehr niedrig ist. 



Edit: Natürlich geh ich noch nicht schlafen, hier ein valider Test mit max Temps, Soc etc. Um die CPU spannung kümmer ich mich noch, dann is der auch was Kühler (stockkühler)
Edit2: sehe gerade das HW info und GPU-Z zwei verschiedene CPU temps anzeigen. yay



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (29. August 2019)

Stevii schrieb:


> Soo jetzt mag ich aber auch mal posten was ich so eingestellt habe.
> Ich kann mit den Settings bis jetzt auch gut zocken,



Sehr schönes sparsames Setting!
Gibt es einen Unterschied mit PT=0 vs. PT+50 ? (Leistungsbereich)
(auch in Hinsicht Stabilität)


----------



## cordonbleu (29. August 2019)

Stevii schrieb:


> Ist ne vega 56 pulse von sapphire.
> Das der ungültig ist, ist mir garnicht aufgefallen.
> Habe die Karte heute erst bekommen und sitz seit Stunden da dran. Gerade ist mir auch ein Spiel abgestürzt. Benchmarks liefen alle immer sauber durch.



So sauber ja nun auch nicht. Sonst wäre der Test ja nicht ungültig  
Oben hast du geschrieben, du hast Hynix Speicher auf der Pulse? Dachte die hätte immer Samsung verbaut. Aber macht auch nichts. Meine MSI hat auch nur Hynix drauf. Ist bei dir bei 940 Mhz HBM wirklich Schluss? 

Dein Firestriketest ist für die gute Pulse etwas mau. Anbei mal mein Fs Screen. 




Stevii schrieb:


> Edit: Natürlich geh ich noch nicht schlafen, hier ein valider Test mit max Temps, Soc etc. Um die CPU spannung kümmer ich mich noch, dann is der auch was Kühler (stockkühler)



Also der SOC Clock fehlt in Gpu-Z immer noch sofern ichs nicht übersehen habe. 



Stevii schrieb:


> Edit2: sehe gerade das HW info und GPU-Z zwei verschiedene CPU temps anzeigen. yay



Das ist bei mir auch so. GPU-Z zeigt etwa 10K weniger an als HWInfo. Du könntest mal mit dem Ryzen Master auslesen. Der soll recht verlässlich sein.


----------



## wuchzael (29. August 2019)

Der 3D Mark zeigt übrigens auch ein ungültiges Ergebnis, wenn man z. B. im Treiber für Tesselation einen manuellen Wert einträgt.

Ich finde den Ansatz für das Setting super, schön effizient. Dürfte mein Setting sein  Ich musste aber mit einem aktuelleren Treiber (seit einigen Versionen takten die Karten irgendwie um 20-30MHz höher) für irgend ein gemoddetes Spiel die Spannung etwas erhöhen, dass die Settings stabil waren. Die letzten paar % Leistung werden IMHO nur mit deutlich höherem Stromverbrauch erreicht... Merkste in Games aber nicht besonders viel von. Ich denke der Sweetspot von Vega ist irgendwo bei 1500-1600MHz. Um die stabil halten zu können, brauchst du aber etwas mehr Spannung und ein etwas niedrigeres Takt-Ziel. 

PS: Ryzen Master würde ich aktuell meiden, der sorgt bei einigen für Probleme mit der GPU Auslastung. Keine Ahnung, was da los ist. 


Grüße!


----------



## RX480 (29. August 2019)

cordonbleu schrieb:


> Dein Firestriketest ist für die gute Pulse etwas mau. Anbei mal mein Fs Screen.



Ohne Angaben zum Setting net vergleichbar. Du hast sicher auch den Tweaker noch mit genommen?
Und Dein Chip war soundso etwas viel besser als normal. P7 1662@1003mV + HBM 955 schafft net Jeder.


----------



## Stevii (29. August 2019)

Ich werd heut abend nach Feierabend mich noch mal ransetzen. Wuchzael, ja waren tatsächlich deine. Sind auch die einzigen settings die ich bis jetzt getestet habe. Das firestrike Ergebnis war ungültig wegen der tesselations Einstellung von AMD, deswegen war das zweite dann auch gültig.
Heut morgen fiel mir allerdings auf dass wattman wieder auf Standard war. Hab kurz gegooglet und ne Einstellung im afterburner verändert die das wohl verursacht.
Ich werd nachher mal mit Standardtakt ein wenig zocken da ich das noch garnicht gemacht habe  Dann schau ich mir mal andere settings an. Hab da noch einige im Kopf. Gibt's da Nen ausgewogenen Standard von dem man aus arbeiten kann für ne pulse mit hynix? 
Hab zwar einige lesezeichen gespeichert aber die schwanken teils sehr. 


Grüße! 


Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wuchzael (29. August 2019)

Das hängt im Prinzip einzig und allein von deinen Präferenzen ab. Wenn du wenig Strom verbrauchen willst (was halt auch den Vorteil der geringen Wärmeentwicklung und somit geringerer Lüfterdrehzahl mit sich bringt), bist du mit deinen Settings schon auf dem richtigen Weg. Wenn du maximale Leistung willst, wirst du mehr Spannung brauchen. Lass dir im Afterburner OSD mal den GPU Verbrauch anzeigen oder noch besser: schließ ein billiges Strommessgerät an die Steckdose an... so kannst du bequem entscheiden, was dir am Ende der letzte Frame noch wert ist. Extrem-Beispiel Furmark: Da können 2 FPS mehr auch mal mit 80W Mehrverbrauch zu Buche schlagen 

Grüße!


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. August 2019)

Kennt sich jemand mit dem vegapowertable aus ?


----------



## narcosubs (29. August 2019)

Stevii schrieb:


> Soo jetzt mag ich aber auch mal posten was ich so eingestellt habe.
> Ich kann mit den Settings bis jetzt auch gut zocken, das einzige was mich wirklich stört ist, wenn ich über 50°C habe, springt der Lüfter wie verrückt an und geht direkt auf Fullspeed?
> Wie ist mein Firestrike Ergebnis?
> Ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl dass die Karte garnicht richtig gefordert wurde im Benchmark
> ...



Ich habe auch Kombination 1600/Pulse und einige Sachen finde ich bei deinem Screenshot auffällig:


 bei 925mV sind bei mir keine 1460MHz drin. Benchmarks mögen vielleicht durchlaufen, aber früher oder später stürzen bestimmte Spiele öfter mal ab. Z.Zt finde ich Division2 ziemlich fordernd für die GPU
 die 1512 MHz max. GPU Clock sind vermutlich die beiden Spitzen, die man im Graphen sieht. Der durchschnittliche Takt wird aufgrund eines Voltagelimits  um einiges niedriger liegen.
 Ich glaube, 82% Lüfterdrehzahl habe ich bei mir noch gesehen, da würden mir auch die Ohren abfallen. Hast du die Lüfterkurve manuell eingestellt? Die Temperaturen sind allerdings sehr niedrig, dürften durchaus so 10 - 15° höher liegen.


----------



## Stevii (29. August 2019)

Lufterkurve war auf automatisch. Hat sich gefühlt auch so angehört als würde die ab 50grad sofort zum haarfön werden was die Lautstärke betrifft.
 Sobald ich zuhause bin update ich den Post sollte niemand mehr schreiben  

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## narcosubs (29. August 2019)

Bei automatischer Lüftersteuerung halte ich das Verhalten nicht für normal. Du kannst ja mal auf das 2. Bios umschalten, um zu sehen, wie sich die Lüfter dort verhalten.


----------



## Gurdi (29. August 2019)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Kennt sich jemand mit dem vegapowertable aus ?



Waswillst du denn wissen,klar kennt sich hier der ein oder andere damit aus.Eigentlich nutzen wir alle die PPT´s.


----------



## Stevii (29. August 2019)

Also, habe jetzt mal das andere Bios (Schalter hin zum Slotblech) eingestellt und einfach mal Stock Firestrike laufen lassen.
Es ist tatsächlich so, dass sobald die Karte laut MSI Afterburner 51-53 Grad erreicht, sie Sofort auf gefühlt volle Pulle knallt. Bis dann wieder <50°C erreicht sind. 
Wohlgemerkt komplett Stock. Was ist denn da los? SOC Clock ist diesmal auch dabei, wusste nich dass man den noch extra anhaken musste.

Hab ja gehört dass das ne laute Karte ist aber so extrem? Bin ich von meiner G1 Gaming GTX garnicht gewohnt gesehen trotz moderaten OC.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## cordonbleu (29. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ohne Angaben zum Setting net vergleichbar.


Ich dachte die Grafikpunkte resultieren allein oder zumindest primär aus der Leistung der Grafikkarte. 



RX480 schrieb:


> Du hast sicher auch den Tweaker noch mit genommen?



Selbstverständlich. Alles was geht  Auch dank dir. 


RX480 schrieb:


> Und Dein Chip war soundso etwas viel besser als normal. P7 1662@1003mV + HBM 955 schafft net Jeder.



Sooooo viel besser nun auch nicht.. Wenn ich mir hier so die veröffentlichen Benchs anschaue, schwimm ich da sicherlich nicht vorne mit. 
Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass ich einige mV mehr gebe als er.


----------



## RX480 (29. August 2019)

cordonbleu schrieb:


> I
> Sooooo viel besser nun auch nicht.. Wenn ich mir hier so die veröffentlichen Benchs anschaue, schwimm ich da sicherlich nicht vorne mit.
> Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass ich einige mV mehr gebe als er.



Jo, 75mV mehr sind halt mit Deinem Setting fast 100MHz mehr eff. Takt. Wenn dann noch der HBM ausreichend viel ocen mitmacht passt einfach Alles. Ausser Dir würde nur so ein guter Chip wie bei Kirby so ein Setting schaffen. (WhoRainZone@h2o ist ne Ausnahme mit HBM 1010)


----------



## Stevii (29. August 2019)

Bei mir war es übrigens ein MSI Afterburner setting, welches die Karte immer wieder mit volle pulle auf 50°C gekloppt hatte. Das hatte ich noch von der GTX 970 drin. 
Dann kann ich ja weiter machen.


----------



## narcosubs (29. August 2019)

ach sooo ...
Mit ein wenig Basteln an der Kurve kriegt man die Pulse nämlich nahezu lautlos.


----------



## cordonbleu (29. August 2019)

Ich wollte auch schreiben: Wer eine Pulse als laut empfindet, sollte sich mal die Klangkulisse einer Air Boost gönnen 

@RX480: Ich lese hier regelmäßig von HBM über 1000 Mhz, teilweise bis 1100 Mhz? Oder sind das alles 64er Karten? Steht ja leider zu oft nicht mit dabei, um welche Karte es sich handelt. Und so ein gutes Gedächtnis wie du habe ich leider nicht, dass ich mir die Karte + Setting von so vielen Leuten merken könnte


----------



## RX480 (29. August 2019)

Das sind 64er oder geflashte.

Aber man hat bei Rumpelson gesehen, das oft ein 56er-Timing+Takt genauso gut ist.
Also kannst Du sehr zufrieden sein.

Ich kann zwar auch mit einer sehr hohen tRFC den HBM-Takt noch weiter anheben, gewinne dabei aber NIX.
Mit Samsung tRFC=260 geht HBM 960 24/7 (970max)-->1080 bei meiner besseren Graka.

Dumm ist nur ein Crash, falls es dann beim Booten hakt. Stelle daher nach Experimenten  immer zurück.
Summasummarum es lohnt sich net.

Wer möchte kann ja mal seine HBM-Bandbreite messen:
GitHub - kruzer/poclmembench: calculates your gpu memory speed

edit:
Bin 24/7 auch immer etwas niedriger unterwegs. Es nervt schon genug, das die neueren Treiber manchmal
nen tieferen P6+7-Takt brauchen um stabil zu laufen.
W10 1809+Treiber 19.1.1 war bei mir irgendwie stabiler als W10 1903+Treiber19.5.2....19.8.1.
Bin beim 19.8.1 WHQL aber noch am testen.


----------



## cordonbleu (30. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Also kannst Du sehr zufrieden sein.


Hm, na gut. 


RX480 schrieb:


> Ich kann zwar auch mit einer sehr hohen tRFC den HBM-Takt noch weiter anheben, gewinne dabei aber NIX.
> Mit Samsung tRFC=260 geht HBM 960 24/7 (970max)-->1080 bei meiner besseren Graka.


Das wird denke nur mit Samsung gehen. Bei mir ist auch mit Erhöhen von tRFC Schluss beim HBM. Mein Werks tRFC ist aber ja auch schon wirklich straff. 


RX480 schrieb:


> Dumm ist nur ein Crash, falls es dann beim Booten hakt. Stelle daher nach Experimenten  immer zurück.


Wenn es bei mir crasht, stellt er dann eigentlich beim Neustart alles wieder auf Standard. Auch so muss ich eigentlich bei fast jedem Neustart das Wattmanprofil neu laden, wenn ich zuvor auch den Tweaker benutzt habe (was immer ist). 



RX480 schrieb:


> Wer möchte kann ja mal seine HBM-Bandbreite messen:
> GitHub - kruzer/poclmembench: calculates your gpu memory speed


462 Gb/s steht bei mir. 
Etwas seltsames Programm von der Anwendung her...


----------



## RX480 (30. August 2019)

Da bist Du net viel schlechter als ne 64@1125 mit tREF 3900
.
siehe Haldi:
News - AMD Memory Tweak: Speicher-Timings auf AMD Radeon in Windows anpassen| Seite 8 | ComputerBase Forum


----------



## cordonbleu (31. August 2019)

Die Vega 56 Pulse ist wieder mal im Mindstar bei Mindfactory. Scheint sich im Abverkauf zu befinden: Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de
Als sie kürzlich drin war, gabs erst 200 Einheiten. Als die fast ausverkauft waren, wurden weitere 100 Einheiten nachgeschoben und nun wieder 300 Einheiten. Dieses Mal allerdings 10€ mehr als beim letzten Mindstar  



RX480 schrieb:


> Da bist Du net viel schlechter als ne 64@1125 mit tREF 3900
> .
> siehe Haldi:
> News - AMD Memory Tweak: Speicher-Timings auf AMD Radeon in Windows anpassen| Seite 8 | ComputerBase Forum



Cool, danke für den Link. Das bestätigt ja mal wieder, dass eine optimierte V56 etwa auf V64 Niveau arbeitet.


----------



## RX480 (31. August 2019)

Zumindestens in einigen Games, wo die 64 Ihre Shader net voll nutzen kann ist Fps/W ähnlich.
In 4k ist die 56 aber nach m.E. net ideal.

Natürlich kann die 64 auch noch besser eingestellt werden, siehst Du bei Haldi mit etwas mehr tREF.
Und Hyatuke hatte wohl auch noch Timings in Zeile 1 ändern können.


----------



## wuchzael (31. August 2019)

cordonbleu schrieb:


> ... Das bestätigt ja mal wieder, dass eine optimierte V56 etwa auf V64 Niveau arbeitet.



Auf jeden Fall, die 56er war von Anfang an eigentlich der bessere Deal! Ich hab ja auch beide Karten hier und die mal ausgiebig miteinander verglichen (wollte mit meinem Stiefsohn mal ein Video mit den Ergebnissen machen, aber bisher hat es sich noch nicht ergeben) und die Differenz zwischen den Karten ist definitiv den Aufpreis der 64er nicht wert. Nur wenn man ins Extreme geht, dann kann man die 56er schon ein kleines Stück abhängen. Ich hab hier mal nen Test mit der 64er gemacht (ne Stock Nitro+ mit beschissenem HBM), core läuft  mit knapp über 1700MHz, HBM wirft mit 1100MHz brutale Artefakte, hat den Run wohl gerade so ohne Absturz gepackt, an tRef war ich da noch nicht dran. 

AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. PRIME X470-PRO

Mit der ersten 64er (vor der RMA), die wesentlich taktfreudigeren Speicher hatte, habe ich deutlich über 26k gpu score gehabt. Die Pulse hab ich nie so weit geprügelt... Ist auch nicht nötig, weil das allerletzte Quäntchen Leistung einfach unfassbar viel Strom benötigt und man die 2 FPS nicht merkt. Wenn man keinen wirklich guten Chip hat, dann kostet imho alles deutlich über 1500MHz schlicht zu viel Strom. Wenn einem die Lautstärke und die Stromrechnung egal ist und man nur auf die maximale Leistung aus ist, klar, kann man machen... Ich suche lieber den Sweetspot, wo für mich Leistungsaufnahme und Performance die sinnvollste Balance haben. Bei meinen Karten liegt die bei ca. 1500MHz gpu Takt, wo sich die 56er 140W und die 64er 180W reinzieht (gpu only). An der Steckdose gemessen in Games sind das 350-400W mit der großen und 300-350W mit der kleinen fürs komplette System. Damit kann ich ganz gut leben... 


Grüße!


----------



## RX480 (31. August 2019)

Im TS Test 1 siehts gleich ganz anders aus. Da kann die 64 das AC besser ab.
Das sollte für die Zukunft auch helfen. Mal schauen wie Gears5 wird.
SWBF2 ist auch so ein Kandidat mit Vorteilen bei der 64.


----------



## wuchzael (3. September 2019)

Vega 56 Red Dragon für 219 im Mindstar... 


Grüße!


----------



## RX480 (3. September 2019)

Wow, schon vergriffen.


----------



## cordonbleu (3. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wow, schon vergriffen.



War scheinbar nur eine. Wird nichtmal als ausverkauft aufgeführt. 

Die Pulse kostet mittlerweile 270€ :/ 
Da ist der Abverkauf aber wohl gut gelaufen und nun bleiben noch ein paar auf Lager für Leute, die unbedingt noch eine wollen....


----------



## IphoneBenz (3. September 2019)

Dafür dümpelt eine 590 für 180€ im MS. Kann man sich meiner Meinung nach geben bei knappen Budget. 90€ plus zur Vega kann schon eine Hausnummer sein.

Und der RAM ist auch ein no brainer für das Geld.


----------



## wuchzael (4. September 2019)

cordonbleu schrieb:


> War scheinbar nur eine. ...



Ne, waren mehr... hab aber nicht drauf geachtet wie viele genau. Hab's leider auch erst so spät gesehen, da war die Leiste (Verfügbarkeit) schon rot.



IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Dafür dümpelt eine 590 für 180€ im MS. Kann man sich meiner Meinung nach geben bei knappen Budget...



Wenn das Netzteil es hergibt (Markennetzteil mit 600W+), dann würde ich lieber ne gebrauchte Vega kaufen (und die gescheit einstellen), als ne neue Polaris zu nem ähnlichen Kurs. Ich hab hier im Haushalt ne 580 Nitro+ (mit 1600X @ stock) laufen und auch ne Vega 56 (mit 4770K @ Stock) und ne 64er (mit 1700X @ 4.0GHz) und ich kann dir sagen... du kannst die Polaris Karten leistungstechnisch auf keinen Fall mit Vega vergleichen und mit ordentlichen Settings verbrauchen die Vegas nicht mal sooo viel mehr. Ohne Polaris jetzt irgenwie schlecht machen zu wollen! Aber beim aktuellen Kurs der Vega Karten sehen einfach alle anderen Karte (zumindest neu) wirklich alt aus.

Grüße!


----------



## memisis (5. September 2019)

Hat hier zufällig jemand einen ganz genau beschrieben guide oder dergleichen darüber wie man die Alphacool AiO WaKü auf eine vega64 klatscht? 
Ich habe ständig das problem mit dem Hotspot & will das ding gerne noch mal auseinander nehmen & zusammenbauen mit der hoffnung das es klappt, mit neuen Wärmepads.
Ich könnte auch über Amazon andere wärmepads bestellen falls das helfen sollte. Solang ich keine 105° Hotspot mehr sehe bin ich happy

Als tipp weiß ich bereits eine dickflüßige paste sehr großzügig aufzutragen, und eventuell sogar selbst überall hin zu verteilen. Habt ihr vielleicht noch mehr tipps? 
(Verwendet wird das Cooler Master MasterGel Maker, ich hätte auch noch etwas von Noctua hier)


----------



## wuchzael (5. September 2019)

Moin!

Verweise da mal wieder auf Igor, der bezüglich Know-How IMHO einer der fähigsten Typen der Szene ist:  AMD - AMD Radeon RX Vega, der ominoese Hotspot und das richtige Auftragen von Waermeleitpaste | igor sLAB Community

Grüße und viel Erfolg!


----------



## RX480 (5. September 2019)

memisis schrieb:


> Hat hier zufällig jemand einen ganz genau beschrieben guide oder dergleichen darüber wie man die Alphacool AiO WaKü auf eine vega64 klatscht?
> Ich habe ständig das problem mit dem Hotspot & will das ding gerne noch mal auseinander nehmen & zusammenbauen mit der hoffnung das es klappt, mit neuen Wärmepads.



Das Problem liegt bei Zusammenbau mit dem Einpassen der Backplate. Diese muss richtig in der Nut sitzen.
Im Luxx hatte bei Einem ne kleine Schraube in der Nähe von der Slotblende gestört.

Ansonsten wohl Reihenfolge der Schrauben siehe ff.
Es wurde hier schonmal auf den speziellen Thread verlinkt:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/485138-amd-rx-vega-laberthread-1081.html#post9760204
Bevor Du in den Thread springst gleich noch den Post von drstoecker mit lesen!

btw.
Der Tipp von Igor gilt nur für die Vega@Air.


----------



## memisis (5. September 2019)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, genau nach solchen sachen hatte ich gesucht.
Den Igor behalte ich im hinterkopf wenn ich die Stock verwenden sollte

Von den Threads schien es so als müsste ich besonders auf die 2 Schrauben da achten, das da nichts verschoben wird oder eventuell die beiden sogar ganz weglassen
+ ganz wichtig die rille der backplatte zu treffen


----------



## czk666 (6. September 2019)

Ich habe meine Vega 56 Pulse jetzt einfach mit einer lüfterkurve im ab leise bekommen. 
Ich weiß allerdings immer noch nicht welche Temperaturen man ihr zumuten sollte.
Kann ich die Lüfter auch komplett auf 0% lassen bis 40-50 Grad oder so?


----------



## EyRaptor (6. September 2019)

40-50 C° sind komplett unbedenklich, viele aktuelle Karten schalten die Lüfter erst mit 60 C° an.


----------



## memisis (8. September 2019)

Ich wollte mich bei euch noch mal bedanken
Jetzt hat alles super geklappt, im heaven bench habe ich etwa 78 Grad als hotspot, vorher 105 mit throttle.
Ich vermute mal das ist eventuell noch etwas viel für eine WaKü aber ich bin sehr zufrieden damit, nochmal will ich das ding nicht aufmachen.


----------



## RX480 (9. September 2019)

Schön, das Es funzt. 

Die Temp. ist OK. Könnte man nur übers Setting noch optimieren.(weniger Spannung beim HBM/Uncore)
(generell würde ich auch bei der GPU net über 1075mV gehen; 1037-1050 ist optimal)

Was macht eigentlich Dein CPU-AiO-Projekt?
Eigentlich könnte man versuchen nen Eisbär mit dem Eiswolf zu einem Loop zu koppeln.
Alphacool Eisbaer LT360 CPU - Black | All-in-One CPU | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
Alphacool Eisbaer 280 CPU - Black | All-in-One CPU | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
Alphacool Eisbaer 420 CPU - Black | All-in-One CPU | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Deringer88 (10. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Wollte mal hier nachfragen ob einer vielleicht weiß welche Einstellung im Wattman am besten für FullHd gaming geeignet ist. Habe eine Vega 64 Nitro+. RX480 hatte mir schon im anderen Thread gesagt das der HBM bei ca 1060MHz reichen müsste. 
Worauf sollte ich noch achten um möglichst beste FPS raus zu bekommen da ich reine Shooter spiele.
HBM niedrig und PStage Takt hoch oder doch ganz was anderes? 
Momentan läuft HBM=1100MHz
                                   P7     = 1662MHz
                                   P6     = 1602MHz
                                   P5     = 1527MHz
*Screenshot kann ich heute Abend erst mit reinstellen.

PS: Bringt es was wenn ich die Timings ändere? Oder ist es speziell für mining gedacht?


----------



## RX480 (10. September 2019)

tRef im Tweaker auf 15600


----------



## Deringer88 (10. September 2019)

Bis jetzt laufen die Einstellungen super, so wie du mir sie geraten hast. Danke RX480
Das mit den Timings teste ich mal heute Abend.


----------



## Deringer88 (10. September 2019)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die tREF im Tweaker zu speichern? Also ohne jedes mal eingeben nach Neustart?


----------



## memisis (10. September 2019)

Das CPU AiO projekt habe ich verworfen & stattdessen einfach eine Noctua geholt.
mir war das alles doch zu nervig, und ich hatte vor auf ein kleineres gehäuse zu wechseln.

die Vega läuft zurzeit bei 975-1025 mV, MHz nicht angerührt, hbm auf 1100 MHz, hbm spannung nicht angerührt, +50% powerlimit
Da habe ich 83 grad hotspot, es könnte gut sein das heaven bench noch nicht lang genug lief bis das wasser komplett erhitzt wurde.

Ich probiere da demnächst mal erneut die hbm MHz etwas runter zu bringen, aber beim letzten mal mochte mein PC das gar nicht

Ich denke es ist nicht 100% stabil aber es läuft ohne probleme bei den spielen welche ich zurzeit spiele (Bf 4 & 5, etwas league, overwatch)


----------



## RX480 (11. September 2019)

Deringer88 schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die tREF im Tweaker zu speichern? Also ohne jedes mal eingeben nach Neustart?



Jo,
Du kannst auch im Tweaker Settings speichern/laden. Unten in der Zeile Pfeil runter ist laden und hoch dann speichern.
Gut ist u.a. die Möglichkeit den Lüfter niedriger einzustellen.



btw.
Übrigens locker 30% mehr Fps gibts mit dem TrixxTool 7.0.0 . (noch net so ganz offiziell)
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/d29poq/sapphire_trixx_70_released/
Nur der 2.Link von mtrai funzt.
there you go I was having major issues too so O grabbed the link from the markup page. https://www.sapphiretech.com/-/medi...xx700.ashx?v=da295dfe5bb7436fbc6678fb46ba6520


----------



## Deringer88 (11. September 2019)

ahh ok ich versuchs mal danke dir!!

Hoffe aber das die Grafik nicht so darunter leidet, spiele natürlich auch gerne mit schöner Grafik xD


Mhhh leider funktioniert das nicht, bekome von Windows immer Fehlermeldung "funktioniert nicht mehr"
teste es aber mal weiter aus.


----------



## RX480 (11. September 2019)

Du darfst nur bei FHD den Button umlegen. Die 85% oben net anfassen!
Es geht nur die native Auflösung und Frequenz vom Moni.
Das ist bei mir 1440p. (CustomResolutions funzen net)


----------



## Deringer88 (11. September 2019)

Ja habe den Schieber auf 85% und nur bei Full HD auf on. Sobald ich apply drücke macht der auch was oder versucht es und dann kommt von Windows der Fehler TRIXXBoostApply funktioniert nicht mehr.

Muss ich Wattman vielleicht auf stock stellen?


----------



## RX480 (11. September 2019)

Hat bei mir keine Rolle gespielt. Kannst ja spassenshalber auf Werkseinstellung zurücksetzen.
Treiber ist bei mir noch der 19.8.1 WHQL. 

Evtl. ist Dein Moni  net geeignet, warum auch immer. Anschluss am DP ?
Bei mir geht der Moni auch mal an/aus während der Test der neuen Resolution läuft.

Die neue zusätzliche Auflösung ist dann im Game auswählbar.

btw.
Natürlich ist das kein offizieller Download.
Sapphire hat den wieder zurückgezogen, warum auch immer.
Gibts vllt. erst mit der Vorstellung der RX5700 XT Nitro.


----------



## Deringer88 (11. September 2019)

Hab das nochmal bei Sapphire geladen geht da seid gestern, trotzdem gleiches Problem. Habe nur Full HD moni mit 144Hz mit DP angeschlossen. Naja egal hab neues Problem habe seid gestern kleine micro Ruckler und meine SOC taktet ab und zu runter.


----------



## RX480 (11. September 2019)

Kannst Du bitte mal den Link posten.

Evtl. gings ja schon? Wenn Du das Tool neu startest ist da schon der Button aktiviert?
Würde man in den Anzeigeeinstellungen auch als zusätzliche Auflösung finden.
(bei mir von 1440p auf 1224p)

Wäre natürlich Pech, wenn 1080p sich net umstellen liesse.


----------



## wuchzael (11. September 2019)

Das Tool werde ich auch mal testen. Eigentlich bin ich aber ein absoluter Verfechter von verringerter Auflösung/Skalierung, weil ich extrem empfindlich auf die geminderte Bildschärfe reagiere. Ich glaube das machen die intern auch bei Gears 5, damit das Spiel flüssiger läuft... denn mir kommt das Spiel etwas unscharf vor.

Grüße!


----------



## Deringer88 (11. September 2019)

SAPPHIRE NITRO+ Radeon RX VEGA64 8GB HBM2

Ganz runter scrollen und da kann man auswählen ob man die 7.0 oder die 6.8 Version laden möchte.

Ne alle Buttons stehen auf off also alle aus. 

Adrenalin habe ich die neuste meine 19.9.1 oder so.

Denke mal da kommt noch ein Update damit es besser mit der vega zusammen arbeitet.


----------



## RX480 (11. September 2019)

edit:
Sehe gerade heute gibts wieder ein W10 Update. Vllt. hast Du Das schon drauf und ich hatte es in der Nacht noch net.


----------



## Deringer88 (11. September 2019)

Ja habs heute morgen schon installiert.
Ich warte damit dann einfach noch etwas. Habe ja ne gute Leistung gefunden, hoffe nur das die Ruckler nichts mit dem Windows Update zu tun haben, das mein SoC Core manchmal runter taktet.


----------



## RX480 (11. September 2019)

Zeig mal bitte Dein Setting.


----------



## Deringer88 (11. September 2019)

Kann ich erst heute Abend, bin leider schon auf der Arbeit.

Hab noch ein Screenshot aufmachen Handy gefunden, schreibe ich später mal rein.


----------



## RX480 (11. September 2019)

Hattest Du VSR an ? Bei mir war VSR und GPU-Skalierung aus, Skalierungsmodus stand noch auf Vollbild.


----------



## wuchzael (11. September 2019)

Ich hab das gerade getestet (habe VSR und GPU-Skalierung an) und bei mir funzt es - 64er Nitro+, 1440p Monitor - 85% Quality und 1440p gaming im Trixx Boost aktiviert. Trixx Version 7.0, Treiber 19.8.2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ingame dann die "neue" Auflösung (2176x1224) auswählen, fertig.


Grüße!


----------



## RX480 (11. September 2019)

NICE
Hatte mich schon gewundert, das Es nur bei mir ging.


----------



## wuchzael (11. September 2019)

Habe die Windows-Updates letzte Nacht auch bekommen, also Windows ist auf dem neusten Stand.

Grüße!


----------



## RX480 (11. September 2019)

Und wie fühlt sichs mit 1224p an  und wie schauts aus?

Bin leider selbst etwas verwöhnt von 1800p, sprich net ganz objektiv.


----------



## wuchzael (11. September 2019)

Strange Brigade 1224p - 147 fps
Strange Brigade 1440p (85% ingame renderscale) - 140 fps
Strange Brigade 1440p (100% ingame renderscale) - 123 fps

Auf die Schnelle wenig Unterschied zwischen 85% TrixxBoost und 85% ingame renderscale, allerdings siehste am Afterburner Overlay, dass ingame 85% renderscale trotzdem noch 1440p gerendert wird und bei 1224p eben nicht (Overlay ist größer).

Der Verlust von Bildschärfe ist erkennbar, nach paar Bier ggf. tolerierbar, aber für mich bleibt Renderscale wohl immer der letzte Regler, an dem ich schraube... Aber für die Games, die keine integrierte Skalierung anbieten ist das Tool genial!


Grüße!


----------



## Deringer88 (11. September 2019)

Hmm komisch, vielleicht es was damit zu tun das der Monitor auf 144Hz läuft. Teste es aber abends nochmal aus. 

@ wuchzael könntest du den was an FPS Verbesserung merken? Ist die Grafik dadurch viel schlechter?


----------



## RX480 (11. September 2019)

@Wuchzael
Kannst Du mal probieren was passiert, wenn VSR +GPU-Skalierung AUS sind.
Vorher mal vorsichtshalber den Skalierungsmodus auf Vollbild stellen.


----------



## Deringer88 (11. September 2019)

@RX480 
Also die Einstellungen müssten so sein, wenn ich mich noch richtig erinnere.

PPT 50%
P1 992 / 950mv
P2 1082 /  965mv
P3 137 / 975mv
P4 1352 / 985mv
P5 1527 / 1000mv      HBM P3 1100 / 1000mv
P6 1602 / 1030mv
P7 1667/ 1075mv


----------



## wuchzael (11. September 2019)

Deringer88 schrieb:


> Hmm komisch, vielleicht es was damit zu tun das der Monitor auf 144Hz läuft. Teste es aber abends nochmal aus.
> 
> @ wuchzael könntest du den was an FPS Verbesserung merken? Ist die Grafik dadurch viel schlechter?



Mein Monitor läuft auch auf 144Hz, FPS siehe oben, hab ich auch noch mal korrigiert, weil es 147 / 140 und nicht 157 / 150 waren - Tippfehler! Qualitativ... naja, das Bild wird halt etwas weicher und verliert Schärfe. Das muss man wohl testen um zu sehen, wie empfindlich man darauf reagiert. Es ist tolerierbar, aber ich versuche es trotzdem nur dann anzuwenden, wenn es wirklich nötig ist.



RX480 schrieb:


> @Wuchzael
> Kannst Du mal probieren was passiert, wenn VSR +GPU-Skalierung AUS sind.
> Vorher mal vorsichtshalber den Skalierungsmodus auf Vollbild stellen.



Hab ich gemacht, funzt. Abgesehen davon, dass mir beim deaktivieren von VSR direkt mal der Rechner abgeschmiert ist (hardlock), ging nach nem reset alles zu aktivieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Deringer88 schrieb:


> @RX480
> Also die Einstellungen müssten so sein, wenn ich mich noch richtig erinnere.
> 
> PPT 50%
> ...



Puh, ganz schön viel Spannung. Da kannste locker noch das ein oder andere Watt (und somit Temperatur und Lüfterdrehzahl) sparen und die 2-3 fps weniger wirste nicht mal merken 


Grüße!


----------



## RX480 (11. September 2019)

@deringer
Dann kann ein Takteinbruch eigentlich nur von aussen kommen.
Sprich CPU oder Ram oder PCiE haben limitiert. (alle CPU-Kerne anschauen)
Vorrausgesetzt Du spielst im Vollbild und tabbst net rein und raus .
Chill AUS und Enhanced Sync auch.
Es soll wohl noch nen Fehler geben wo Chill nen falschen Registry-Eintrag erzeugt, aber das wäre dann doch zuviel Zufall.
Ansonsten könnte beim Streamen Was stocken, sprich die Auslagerungsdatei ist net auf 16GB.


@Wuchzael
Ging mir auch mal so. Nur PC richtig Aus und dann wieder  An.

Und wie sieht das Bild jetzt ohne VSR aus?


----------



## wuchzael (11. September 2019)

Kein Unterschied feststellbar. Mich hatte das aber schon gewundert, dass trotz der geringeren Auflösung und Skalierung+Zentrieren Vollbild angezeigt wurde. Vllt. hebelt die Trixx Software da was aus?

Grüße!


----------



## RX480 (11. September 2019)

Danke für die Bemühungen!

Vermutlich gehts nur mit Navi so 100%ig. 
Vega kann ja net Sharpen. (und Upsampling)

Aber trotzdem ne feine Sache für ne 56@4k oder 570@1440p.


----------



## Deringer88 (11. September 2019)

Also von den Temps bin ich nach langem daddeln mit HotSpot noch unter 90°C 
Wenn ich weniger spannung gebe gehe ich vom Takt ja runter, also ich brauche die nicht unbedingt im stromsparmodus 
Werde aber alle Tipps mal heute Abend testen und gucken ob es doch von außerhalb kommt.


----------



## Deringer88 (11. September 2019)

Hab mal etwas gegoogelt  also StriXX Boost ist hauptsächlich für die neuen 5700 Modelle. 
Hier mal ein Ausschnitt vom Bericht.

"Mit TriXX Boost können Gamer Spiele mit einer höheren Framerate ausführen, indem sie die Auflösung reduzieren und das Bild der Endausgabe durch Nutzung von Radeon Image Sharpening hochskalieren."


Link vom Bericht
SAPPHIRE bringt die erste Grafikkarte aus seiner PULSE RX 5700 Serie mit New TriXX Boost auf den Markt | Hardware-Inside | Hardware-Inside Forum


----------



## wuchzael (11. September 2019)

Jup, die skalierte Auflösung funzt ja auch mit der Vega, allerdings bleibt ohne Sharpening halt das "zermatschte" Bild. Zum Custom-Resolutions anlegen allerdings trotzdem sehr komfortabel .

Grüße!


----------



## Deringer88 (11. September 2019)

Ja genau, wäre aber schon interessant zu sehen wie gut die das mit dem sharpening wieder ausbessern, wenn man von der Optik keine Verluste hat aber dadurch mehr Power, dann ist es eine feine Sache.


----------



## D0cR3nz (11. September 2019)

Klingt wirklich interessant!

Aber ich bin schon nen harter Detail und Schärfe Fetischist.. Mir fällt das sofort auf und ich hab keine Lust mehr. wie bei VSR.. man sieht halt das zermatschte 4k bild.
Ist natürlich rein Subjektiv!

Aber ich werds auch mal antesten


----------



## RX480 (11. September 2019)

Es gibt ja die Möglichkeit mit Reshade das Sharpen nachzuholen.
ReShade Forum: FidelityFX CAS to ReShade Help (1/1)

Wir reden ja Hier über 2 Fälle:
1. Shooter wo jedes fps gebraucht wird
2. Gamen am 4k-TV 

Am TV würde ich mir für einige Games die Mühe machen und Reshade nutzen.
Das wäre dann zusammen mit TB ein guter Kompromiss.

Texturmatsch kommt am ehesten von TAA. Insofern ist 4k@85% ohne TAA net schlecht.

btw.
Es gab noch nie ne Graka wo man soviel tweaken konnte wie mit Vega. Einfach sehr unterhaltsam das Teil.
Wattman+ODT+MemoryTweaker+Trixx+Reshade


----------



## wuchzael (11. September 2019)

Das stimmt, ich habe auch unheimlich Spaß an dem Ding und wegen des Wertverlusts werde ich die wahrscheinlich auch nie abgeben. Hab ich mit meinen 8800GTX auch so gemacht, die sind immer noch beide in Familienbesitz. 

Hoffentlich wird big Navi auch so viel Spaß machen, denn über kurz oder lang wird hier mehr Dampf benötigt 

Grüße!


----------



## Deringer88 (11. September 2019)

So hab mal bisl rum geschautr woran es liegen könnte das bei mir TrixxBoost nicht läuft. Was ich komisches gefunden habe ist das sobald ich Apply drücke ich eine Fehlermeldung bekomme dennoch übernimmt er die Einstellung und ich kann sie auswählen.

@ wuchzael
hab mal die Temps nach ca 2 stunden daddeln mit eingepackt, also die Temps sind voll in Ordnung trozt hoher Spannung


----------



## RX480 (11. September 2019)

Leute,
irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck das seit TrixxBoost und evtl. den letzten W10-Updates und Treiber XYZ das Problem mit der Mindestspannung geringer ist.

Mit VSR an und 4k@TB sieht Alles fast normal aus. Zumindestens mit 100Hz gehts net übermäßig durch die Decke.
Vermutlich würde ein Setting mit P7 993mV dann NIX merken. Mit nem 60Hz -TV evtl. noch niedriger.


----------



## wuchzael (12. September 2019)

Kann ich leider nicht bestätigen. Bei mir geht mit VSR nur 4K 120Hz und da flippt die Spannung sofort wieder durch die Gegend 

Grüße!


----------



## RX480 (12. September 2019)

Habe Heute früh noch Folgendes gemacht: Eine CustomRes mit 50Hz. Erst mit VSR an später konnte ich VSR abschalten.
Lass ich vorsichthalber nur mit 8bit+Dithering laufen um den Link zu entlasten.
(habe natürlich keinen echten 4k-Moni dran)

Sollte bei Dir evtl. mit 60Hz funzen.

btw.
Für HDR evtl. auch interessant = der Nachtmodus. Teste gerade mal mit 20%.Kann dann Nachts die Zi.Beleuchtung auslassen.
Evtl. fällt dann auch Kantenflimmern net so stark auf.


----------



## Kirby01978 (12. September 2019)

Hab auch mal den Trixx Boost getestet. Ich reagiere allerdings auch ziemlich empfindlich auf Unschärfe, daher ist es leider keine Option für mich aber es ist ein interessantes Tool.
Jemand schon den 19.9.1 getestet ? Ich bin noch beim 19.8.1

Ich habe den Tref vor einiger Zeit mal übernommen von jemanden hier. Bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher ob mehr besser war ? Vielleicht kann mir da nochmal jemand auf die Sprünge helfen  : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (12. September 2019)

Geh mal mit tRFC auf default und tREf auf 15600.(falls net stabil tREF 9600)
Der HBM-Takt sollte vorher schon ohne Tweaker stabil nur mit  Wattman ermittelt werden.(dann -5 für 24/7)

btw.
Bei TrixxBoost hinterher VSR off scheint bei mir ein mue besser zu sein.
Irgendwie scheint meine primäre Graka auch mehr ausgelastet zu sein. Evtl. doch ein mue Upsampling per AC ?


----------



## bagebooM (12. September 2019)

vega kann gut mit neuer seven mithalten in Greedfall´ passieren nicht oft aber schön zu sehen
leider einzige benchmark zu diesem tollen spiel´ optimierung ist ganz ok 
Link
GreedFall тест GPU/CPU | RPG/Ролевые | Тест GPU


----------



## wuchzael (13. September 2019)

bagebooM schrieb:


> vega kann gut mit neuer seven mithalten in Greedfall´ passieren nicht oft aber schön zu sehen
> leider einzige benchmark zu diesem tollen spiel´ optimierung ist ganz ok
> Link
> GreedFall тест GPU/CPU | RPG/Ролевые | Тест GPU



Naja.... in nem Spiel wo keine GPU der Welt 60 fps in 4K schafft und man in 1440p für 60 fps schon ne 1080ti braucht... sowas guck ich mir fast gar nicht mehr an 


Grüße!


----------



## bagebooM (13. September 2019)

Borderlands 3 braucht eine rtx2080ti für WQHD und ultra

Borderlands 3 Benchmark

Borderlands 3 system requirements, settings, benchmarks, and performance analysis | PC Gamer

greedfall kommt auf 77frames mit der gpu die du angesprochen hast´´ wenn man das alter der karte berücksichtigt ist das in ordnung
62frames liefern die Seven´´´ auch noch akzeptabel´ wird bestimmt manchmal die 60 unterschreiten aber es gibt schlimmeres´ siehe blair witch.
2080ti schafft als einzige gpu in fullhd 60frames minimum´ 
Blair Witch PC Performance Analysis - DSOGaming
gtx1080ti habe ich auf youtube in aktion gesehn´ hält die 60frames zwar nicht aber viel fehlt nicht. die niedrigste framerate die ich habe gesehen waren 55frames. eine overclockte sollte halten 60´ wird aber sehr knapp
An wqhd oder 4k ist hier gar nicht zu denken

Despite its somehow “okay-ish” CPU requirements, Blair Witch requires a high-end GPU in order to be enjoyed, even at 1080p. Not only that, but the game under-performs on AMD’s hardware. We know that some Unreal Engine 4 games perform horribly on AMD’s hardware, however in this particular game the GTX980Ti was able to match the performance of the AMD Radeon RX Vega 64.


es sieht aber teilweise toll aus´ sehr authentisch´ realistisch  und das kann man von Borderlands 3 nicht sagen´ habe schon viel material gesehen auf youtube. 
Imgur: The magic of the Internet

grredfall ist noch genügsam
4k in neuen spielen wie hunt´ control.  nein ,das funktioniert nicht.


----------



## D0cR3nz (13. September 2019)

Der neue  Radeon Treiber 19.9.2 schaltet Image Sharpening für die Polaris Serie frei, nicht aber für die Vega. Warum weshalb und wieso bleibt mir ein Rätsel :/


----------



## Kirby01978 (13. September 2019)

bagebooM schrieb:


> Borderlands 3 braucht eine rtx2080ti für WQHD und ultra
> 
> .



Hab gestern einem Streamer zugeschaut mit einer 2080Ti. Er hatte bei alles auf Ultra auf WQHD immer so um die 100FPS.
Ich werde es mir nun die Tage holen und mal schauen was die V56 auf WQHD so erreichen kann 
Hab mal auf YouTube geschaut - es gibt schon einige Videos mit einigen Grafikkarten Tests aber leider noch keine Vega56 dabei. 
Ist hier vielleicht jemand der es gerade schon spielt ? 

Hier eines mit einer Radeon VII: YouTube
Scheint sehr GPU Lastig zu sein. Die CPU wird kaum beansprucht.

Zudem ist der PC Start wohl bisher nicht so reibungslos: Borderlands 3 startet auf dem PC mit einer Reihe von Problemen • Eurogamer.de

Der 19.9.2 steht nun auch zum Download bereit welcher wohl zumindest bei der 5700 bis zu 16% mehr Leistung bringen soll. 
Massiven FPS Boost soll es wohl geben wenn man den volumetrischen Nebel verringert (kennt man schon von Monster Hunter World)

@D0cR3nz: Das ist mir auch ein Rätsel


----------



## RX480 (13. September 2019)

Wie ist der Stand bei PUBG und Reshade? Wird man immer noch gebannt?

Ansonsten geht mit Vega und Seven Reshade:
ReShade Forum: FidelityFX CAS to ReShade Help (1/1)
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cc0575/i_ported_fidelityfx_cas_to_reshade_so_anyone_can/


----------



## bagebooM (13. September 2019)

Kirby01978 schrieb:


> Hab gestern einem Streamer zugeschaut mit einer 2080Ti. Er hatte bei alles auf Ultra auf WQHD immer so um die 100FPS.
> Ich werde es mir nun die Tage holen und mal schauen was die V56 auf WQHD so erreichen kann
> Hab mal auf YouTube geschaut - es gibt schon einige Videos mit einigen Grafikkarten Tests aber leider noch keine Vega56 dabei.
> Ist hier vielleicht jemand der es gerade schon spielt ?
> ...



Das ist wohl sehr szenenabhängig, nicht nachvollziehbar bei so einer Grafik und passt auch überhaupt nicht zu Unreal4´´  optisch.
Ich hätte nicht gedacht das man mit unreal4 so eine Comicgrafik bauen kann.
PCGAMER  sind die minimum-frameraten eine zummutung.
Borderlands 3 system requirements, settings, benchmarks, and performance analysis | PC Gamer

Borderlands 2 hat den gleichen stil und lief bedeutend besser
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Bord...rlands-2-im-Test-mit-20-Grafikkarten-1025812/


----------



## RX480 (13. September 2019)

Borderlands 3 im Technik-Test: GPU-Benchmarks, DX11 vs. DX12, Frametimes und Fazit - ComputerBase

Würde DX12 testen.


----------



## LDNV (13. September 2019)

Auf keinen Fall aktuell dx 12 testen.
Da ist das game quasi broken, sofern es überhaupt noch startet.

Die devs warnen selbst ingame vor DX12 aktuell.


----------



## wuchzael (14. September 2019)

Geschmackssache. Auf den Grafikstil muss man schon Bock haben.... und das mit so ner Mindest-Performance? Persönliche Meinung: nein danke!

Grüße!


----------



## LDNV (14. September 2019)

Ja Borderlands ist geschmackssache. 
Zum einen muss man den Grafik Stil mögen, zum anderen aber auch den Humor  
Rein vom Spielerischen her, gerade im Coop eine riesen Gaudi mit wirklich durchdachten Systemen.


----------



## RX480 (14. September 2019)

LDNV schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall aktuell dx 12 testen.
> Da ist das game quasi broken, sofern es überhaupt noch startet.
> 
> Die devs warnen selbst ingame vor DX12 aktuell.



Was bei NV und AMD net automatisch gleichermaßen sein muss. Bei Deiner 2070 evtl. tricky.
Erinnert ein bisschen an die Anfangsprobleme von DeusEx!?

Man braucht wohl bei der Ladezeit etwas Geduld.
Auf der Konsole wird wohl DX12 genutzt = lange Ladezeit am Anfang.
Soll dann aber laufen.

edit: BladeTNT mit der Seven hat glatt mal 10fps mehr!!!

Am Besten das Startvideo umbenennen/löschen:
How to skip Borderlands 3's Intro Videos and Spashs Screens - Reduce Initial Load Times | OC3D News


----------



## LDNV (14. September 2019)

Mit der 2070 hab ich es gar nicht erst getestet. Weil wenn nv mit DX12 irgendwo  Probleme hat wundert mich das nicht  (Wie gesagt, die Karte ist nur zum übern tellerand schauen da  ) 

Mit der vega und zwischenzeitlich der gemoddeten RX 480 schon. Auf letzterer startet es immerhin, dafür waren die ladezeoten sehr übel, und die frametimes absolut zerfressen.

Wenn man sich so im www umsieht ist die Anzahl der Leute wo DX12 aktuell vernünftig läuft in dem game sehr überschaubar.

Was die Performance angeht.
N massiven boost gibt es schon wenn man den Nebel von hoch auf Mittel setzt (15-20 fps!) an zweiter Stelle der fps fresser sind noch die Reflexionen und Material Komplexität da. Die anderen Optionen haben nur minimal Einfluss.

Insgesamt ist es aber sehr schön zu sehen wie gut die roten mittlerweile auf der engine laufen


----------



## RX480 (14. September 2019)

BladeTNT@DX12 hat zwar auch Ladezeiten zum Hauptbildschirm aber inGame läufts bei Ihm.
dito Konsolen


----------



## LDNV (14. September 2019)

Bei dem einen so. Bei dem anderen so.
Gearbox selbst wird schon wissen wieso es n warnhinweis Hinweis @dx12 gibt, den es bei den Konsolen nicht gibt  wäre auch wohl traurig wenn es da nicht laufen würde oder? 
Abseits davon liest man aber auch von Micro Stuttering im Resolution Mode sowie Sound Glitches auf der One X. 

Aktuell tauscht man ne handvoll fps gegen schlechtere frametimes und der massiven Gefahr das es nicht sauber läuft.

Muss jeder selbst wissen.

Edit :
Wer hier 21:9 monitore nutz und das Problem hat das die zwischen Sequenzen nicht zentriert sind, FidelityFX aus stellen und die zwischen Sequenzen sind zentriert.  Warum auch immer das so ist.


----------



## bagebooM (14. September 2019)

PCGamer hat das Spiel mit neusten Treibern heute nachgetestet ! Es hat sich praktisch nichts geändert.
Navi relativ stark aber Vega enttäuscht auf ganzer linie.

Borderlands 3 system requirements, settings, benchmarks, and performance analysis | PC Gamer


----------



## Cleriker (15. September 2019)

Ja, enttäuscht geradezu maßlos. Gerade mal etwas schneller als eine 2070. (DX12) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das unterschiedliche Verhalten der Karten beim Wechsel von DX11 zu DX12 ist echt merkwürdig, selbst innerhalb einer Generation. Irgendwas läuft da noch nicht richtig rund.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (15. September 2019)

Ist doch ganz klar. Bei DX12 gehen die Cheats net mehr. Da entscheidet die bessere Hardware.
(Es gibt schon seinen Grund für Hersteller XYZ , warum jahrelang DX12 boykottiert wurde.
Stattdessen wurden Engines/Games mit DX11.0-ohne gescheites MT massiv finanziell unterstützt.)

Mich freut auch Vega. Ready for DX12!
Zu den Frametimes oben kann man auch noch den Inputlag addieren. Und bei AMD AntiLag testen.
(wo es bei Anderen mit UltraLowLatency eher sehr hakt in ACO)

@Wuchzael
Du kannst anstatt RIS (bei Navi+Polaris) auch FidelityFX/CAS per Reshade für Vega+R7 nutzen.
Habe Das gestern mit dem Bsp. von BladeTNT etc. ausprobiert.(R7-Laberthread)
BladeTNT  final für B3 #5710 (und mehr allgemein #5699)
Bei Unigine-Valley gings bei mir nur direkt mit ReshadeSetup#5711.
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...-radeon-vii-laberthread-571.html#post10018568


----------



## MVPotato (15. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wie ist der Stand bei PUBG und Reshade? Wird man immer noch gebannt?
> 
> Ansonsten geht mit Vega und Seven Reshade:
> ReShade Forum: FidelityFX CAS to ReShade Help (1/1)
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cc0575/i_ported_fidelityfx_cas_to_reshade_so_anyone_can/



Man wurde nie wegen ReShade gebannt. Allerdings gab es bereits vor längerer Zeit einen Patch, der die Nutzung von ReShade komplett unterbindet. Du kannst PUBG also mit ReShade nicht mehr starten. Dafür gibt es jetzt ingame einen "Sharpening" On/Off Slider der massigst FPS kostet 
Wer mehr Farbe im Game haben will, dem lege ich VibranceGUI ans Herz.


----------



## RX480 (15. September 2019)

Danke für die Info!

Ich denke mal das mehr Sharpen eh was für Singleplayer ist , die gemütlich ein schönes Bild geniessen wollen.
(hat bei BladeTNT ca. 2-4fps gekostet)

Ich habs für mich in ME SoW mal wg. der Texturen getestet mit TAA off und dafür CAS+smaa per Reshade.
(mags gern knackig)


----------



## Kirby01978 (15. September 2019)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ja, enttäuscht geradezu maßlos. Gerade mal etwas schneller als eine 2070. (DX12)
> 
> 
> Das unterschiedliche Verhalten der Karten beim Wechsel von DX11 zu DX12 ist echt merkwürdig, selbst innerhalb einer Generation. Irgendwas läuft da noch nicht richtig rund.
> ...



Sind das die Werte auf Ultra Preset ? 
Getestet werden wahrscheinlich auch wieder nur die @stock Modelle. Undervoltet etc. kommen da ja noch einiges an Frames rauf. 
Ich würde eh nur auf high spielen und volumetrischen Nebel auf medium. 
Werd es dann testen sobald es mal unter die 40€ Grenze fällt.. es kommt ja auch noch der Season Pass etc. Wird noch teuer genug 

Zum Thema Image Sharpening: 
AMD scheint es vorerst nicht zu planen dies auch für die Vega rauszubringen. Sie schließen es nicht aus und werden es wohl von der Nachfrage abhängig machen. 
Nicht so schön das zu lesen.


----------



## wuchzael (15. September 2019)

In der Radeon Feature Request "Umfrage" ist RIS Support für mehr Karten Platz 2, knapp hinter integer scaling . Beide Features würde ich gerne mit meiner Vega benutzen - 
 gerade für ältere Spiele ist Integer Scaling sehr interessant und RIS für halt für Neue, wo TrixxBoost viele fps bringt. Solche Features würden Vega verdammt lange am Leben halten... 

Grüße!


----------



## Downsampler (15. September 2019)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ja, enttäuscht geradezu maßlos. Gerade mal etwas schneller als eine 2070...



Etwas schneller also? Dann sag mir mal Bitteschön wie man die Frames hinter dem Komma sehen kann?


----------



## wuchzael (15. September 2019)

Um "sehen" oder "merken" (z.B. 170 vs. 180 fps in 720p CPU Tests  ) geht's doch in der community schon lange nicht mehr...

Das erworbene (oder angebetete, falls man es nicht mal selber besitzt, es aber anhimmelt) Produkt ist immer das beste!!!1


Grüße!


----------



## Cleriker (15. September 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Etwas schneller also? Dann sag mir mal Bitteschön wie man die Frames hinter dem Komma sehen kann?



Wie, das kannst du nicht? Dafür brauchen deine Augen selbstverständlich RTX super spezial support, gell?


----------



## LDNV (15. September 2019)

Als jemand der gerade über den tellerand schaut und ne 2070 mal verbaut hat.

RTX ist nett keine Frage. Aber jetzt wirklich kein Game Changer... DLSS ähm jap... In einen Spiel was ich hab brauchbar... In control. Ansonsten eher mäh. Nichts was man mit reshade inkl res Skalierung nicht auch realisieren könnte... (rein von subjektiven Bild Eindruck her) 

Einzig bei control hab ich die rtx Spiegelungen an, ist so netter anzusehen das Spiel.
RT wird in Zukunft eine Rolle spielen keine Frage und ist eine tolle Technik. Aber nichts was JETZT den Aufpreis rechtfertigen würde.

Unterm Strich bin ich genauso zu Frieden wie mit der vega vorher. Einzig das weniger Hitze aus dem Case kommt fällt auf. Das rechne ich aber eher dem strix Design der vega zu die ja leider sehr hitzköpfig ist. (UV vs UV in meinen Fall) 

Die GFE hat paar nette Features. Genauso wie das Radeon overlay auch... Da ist halt mal die eine und mal das andere im Vorteil.
Störend jedoch das man GFE als extra Software benutzen muss während bei vega halt alles kompakt im Treiber ist. Funktionell funktionieren aber beide tadellos. 

Performance mäßig genauso. Mal die eine, mal die andere leicht im Vorteil.

Unterm Strich für mich absolut vergleichbare Karten aber vor allem: es gibt kein Grund was den Mehrpreis zur rtx maßgeblich rechtfertigen würde...
UV vs UV hab ich jetzt nen unterschied von 30w. Wow...
Bleibt also maximal der Vorteil das die rtx out of the Box effizienter arbeitet was für Leute die sich damit nicht auseinander setzen wollen in die Karten spielt.

Auf der anderen Seite die Limits nach oben und unten ausloten geht um ein vielfaches einfacher. 2 regler schubsen und mit der Afterburner Curve spielen für das UV. Dauert keine Stunde dann hat man die Karte OC und UV technisch ausgelotet. 

Was ich vergessen habe...
Hdr funzt mit Vega besser als mit der RTX.
Während ich in vielen games auch auf der rtx zum laufen gebracht habe, ist F1 2019 so ein Fall wo ich es auf der rtx überhaupt nicht zum laufen kriege, auf vega schon.

Der neue low input lag macht auf Ultra viele Probleme in einigen games. Nur auf On ist es nichts anderes als PreRender Limit auf 1. Also auch dieses neue Feature mehr Augen wischerei um AMD's low latency etwas entgegen zu setzen.

Im Grunde genommen also viel heiße Luft um nichts und das ganze Foren gezanke nicht im entferntesten wert...


----------



## bagebooM (15. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz klar. Bei DX12 gehen die Cheats net mehr.
> ]



ANNO1800 = DX12
Beyond two Souls = VULKAN

Du hast keinen blassen schimmer wovon du redest.
Es ist einfach so das NVIDIA die klar besseren Gpu´s baut, irgendwann wirst auch du es einsehen.

Vulkan
Beyond Two Souls тест GPU/CPU | Action / FPS / TPS | Тест GPU

DX12
Anno 1800 im Technik-Test: GPU-Benchmarks und DirectX-Vergleich - ComputerBase

So viel zu deinen DX11 Cheats.


----------



## RX480 (15. September 2019)

Selbst ne olle 64nitro@TrixxBoost kann man an nem FS-kompatiblen 4k-HDR-TV betreiben. 
Die gute NV-Technik aktuell net. Komm mir net mit LG. Kommt Wann, kostet Wieviel, braucht HDMi 2.1.

Da ändern auch spitzfindige Bsp.(x) nix dran. Ob Graka A oder B ein paar Fps schneller ist sagt auch gar nix übers Gaming aus. 
AMD ist durch das niedrige Inputlag einfach angenehmer.
Über P/L braucht man gar net erst zu reden. (6 GB Vram wär auch net meins, bei 64 vs. 2060)

(x)Cherrypicking kann ich auch:
Rage 2 im Technik-Test: GPU-Benchmarks mit Frametimes - ComputerBase
AMD Radeon RX 5700 und RX 5700 XT im Test – Der Raytracing-freie Sargnagel von Vega und bis zu 2.1 GHz Takt unter Wasser – Seite 10 – igor sLAB
Solange in dem wichtigsten AAA-Game die AMD-Graka ne gute Figur macht, reichts für den Thread hier:
AMD Radeon RX 5700 and 5700 XT review - DX12: Battlefield V

Damit Es keine sinnlosen S-Längenvgl. Hier gibt. Mein Vorschlag:
Jeder Hersteller hat seine Games und jeder Käufer kann darauf bei der Anschaffung achten.


----------



## bagebooM (15. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Da ändern auch spitzfindige Bsp.(x) nix dran. Ob Graka A oder B ein paar Fps schneller ist sagt auch gar nix übers Gaming aus.
> ]



...da muss ich dir zustimmen.

Edit : Der kasper wurde im übrigen gemeldet, beleidigungen müssen doch nicht sein. Wir sind hier nicht im Kindergarten falls du es vergessen hast ! Bitte unterlasse es in Zukunft. Danke


----------



## wuchzael (15. September 2019)

Frage an die Moderation: Sind Mehrfachaccounts, Spam, Offtopic und Trollerei eigentlich seit neustem gestattet?

Grüße!


----------



## LDNV (15. September 2019)

Ich finde die CB Benches immer schwierig. 
Egal aus welchen Geichtspunkt man diese betrachtet - oder betrachten will. 
Alleine schon deshalb weil sie nie Taktraten angeben.... 
Da finde ich die PCGH Benches um ein vielfaches Transparenter. 

Gerade bei Vega machen 100 MHz an der GPU beispielsweise mehr aus als bei Pascal/Turing.


----------



## RX480 (15. September 2019)

LDNV schrieb:


> Ich finde die CB Benches immer schwierig. ...
> Alleine schon deshalb weil sie nie Taktraten angeben....



XFX Radeon RX 5700 XT THICC2 im Test - ComputerBase
PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 64 Red Devil im Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase
PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Red Dragon im Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase

Das muss dann net extra bei jedem Gametest nochmal extra dastehen.
CB nimmt bei Vega immer die Refs. 
Da kann sich Jeder leicht ausrechnen wie Er im Vgl. liegt.
(solange man den HBM-Takt gut anheben kann skaliert die GPU linear, deswegen ist Custom@Stock-HBM sinnlos)

btw.
PCGH gibt meist nur den eff. Takt in 4k an. Den dann auch bei 1440p und 1080p, Was gar net stimmt.
Für kleinere Grakas sogar = sinnlos.(wer spielt schon mit ner 56 in 4k)
Jeder kennt den Unterschied in sup4k vs. Game in FHD.


----------



## LDNV (15. September 2019)

Und auch mit deinem Link bleibt meine Meinung im ALLGEMEINEN zu den CB Test´s gleich und ziehe ich PCGH Test´s vor. 
Edit: 

Das Danke geht an dein Edit.


----------



## bagebooM (15. September 2019)

Legit Reviews ist sehr empfehlenswert.
Sehr viele Customs und die Taktrate wird auch angegeben, siehe Bild
AMD Radeon RX Vega Benchmark Review: Vega 64 and Vega 56 Tested - Page 8 of 14 - Legit ReviewsTom Clancy's Ghost Recon Wildlands

Ich persönlich traue CB nicht, für mich biased. Es gab eine kleine diskussion gestern und ich stimme den usern meistens zu :

Test - Borderlands 3 im Test: Claptrap laeuft zum Start noch nicht ganz rund| Seite 6 | ComputerBase Forum
Test - Borderlands 3 im Test: Claptrap laeuft zum Start noch nicht ganz rund| Seite 3 | ComputerBase Forum

Edit:... leider deutlich weniger Custom´s als früher (Legit Reviews)
Das ist schade aber immerhin gibts RAYTRACING- Benchmarks.


----------



## RX480 (15. September 2019)

@LDNV
Werde den ersten Satz rausnehmen, falls Du den persönlich genommen hast.

Für mich reichts für Heute mit fruchtlosen Diskussionen.

Nach m.E. ist Vega nach wie vor ne gute Graka. Die 5700 ist nur in wenigen Games sinnvoller.
(incl. TB+Memtweak geht ne Menge)

Daher lohnt sich ein Wechsel net.


----------



## LDNV (15. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> @LDNV
> Werde den ersten Satz rausnehmen, falls Du den persönlich genommen hast.
> 
> Für mich reichts für Heute mit fruchtlosen Diskussionen.



Alles gut  
Ja manchmal tut eine kleine Auszeit gut zum tief durchatmen. 
Das es manchmal auch reicht mit fruchtlosen Diskussionen geb ich dir recht. 
Das geht mir heute fast ähnlich in anderen Threads  

Ich nehm meine Anspielung auch raus 
Gibt halt Tage wo sich zwei mit schlechten Fuß erwischen und was anders rüber kommt als es normalerweise würde


----------



## Cleriker (15. September 2019)

Leute? Sehr anständig! 
Ich wünschte das würden sich bestimmte User mal als Beispiel nehmen. Freut echt zu sehen, dass man auch noch vernünftig miteinander reden/umgehen kann. Wirklich sehr angenehm!

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## hks1981 (15. September 2019)

bagebooM schrieb:


> Legit Reviews ist sehr empfehlenswert.
> Sehr viele Customs und die Taktrate wird auch angegeben, siehe Bild
> AMD Radeon RX Vega Benchmark Review: Vega 64 and Vega 56 Tested - Page 8 of 14 - Legit ReviewsTom Clancy's Ghost Recon Wildlands
> 
> ...



Bitte lass uns endlich in ruhe mit deiner 1080.... das interessiert kein Schwein!!! 80FPS reicht uns! Bitte schalte ein Spiel ein und mach mit deiner 1080 ne Runde aber bitte lass uns hier einfach in Ruhe! Sunyego das ist doch echt nicht dein ernst oder? Merkst du nicht das du einfach nur Spamst und keinen dies interessierst? 

Du machst nur OT oder Spam und das nervt sowas von gewaltig!


----------



## Rolk (15. September 2019)

"Solche Tests wie der zu Borderlands bringen das Fass dann endgültig zum überlaufen. Die Konkurrenz zu einer 5700XT ​ist die 2070S und nicht die 2070 und die Konkurrenz zu einer 5700 ist die 2060S und ja genau deshalb weil Nvidia es so sagt und die Karte so positioniert und nicht weil sie gerade preisgleich oder nicht sind."

Irgendwie aber auch beruhigend das auch auf CB solche verrückten Götzenanbeter aktiv sind. _[SUB][/SUB]_​


----------



## gaussmath (15. September 2019)

bagebooM schrieb:


> Ich persönlich traue CB nicht, für mich biased. Es gab eine kleine diskussion gestern und ich stimme den usern meistens zu :
> 
> Test - Borderlands 3 im Test: Claptrap laeuft zum Start noch nicht ganz rund| Seite 6 | ComputerBase Forum
> Test - Borderlands 3 im Test: Claptrap laeuft zum Start noch nicht ganz rund| Seite 3 | ComputerBase Forum



Das ist aber grober Unfug, was da behauptet wurde. CB hat sich sehr wohl ausgiebig mit Nvidia Karten beschäftigt. Was CB in letzter Zeit an Qualität aufgebaut hat, ist beachtlich. Der Standard ist auf sehr hohem Niveau.


----------



## DaHell63 (15. September 2019)

Das erste mal, daß ich bei CB sowas von den Nvidia Anhängern lese. Die Vorwürfe sind von der Seite aber genauso widerlich.


----------



## Freiheraus (16. September 2019)

Ist der noch zu retten? Macht der als "sialickz" auch noch das CB-Forum unsicher? Sunyego muss im real life creepy as f**k sein, in seiner Nähe würde ich nicht am Bahngleis stehen wollen (zumindest wenn ich gerade etwas rotes tragen würde).


----------



## gaussmath (16. September 2019)

Wolfang wird echt widerlich angegangen. Aussagen wie, es wäre besser für die Tests, wenn er nicht mehr Redakteur wäre, machen einen echt platt. Was ist los im Internet?


----------



## LDNV (16. September 2019)

Mal ganz salopp gesagt.
Im Internet ist die Gefahr ein auf die Moppe zu kriegen sehr gering 
Wenn ihr versteht was ich damit sagen möchte


----------



## DaHell63 (16. September 2019)

Ich versteh die ganzen Redaktionen nicht. Wenn mir jemand als Forenbetreiber Bestechlichkeit und Betrug vorwirft, dann ist das für mich ein Grund für einen perma Bann.
Dann würden die großen Klappen schnell weniger und leiser werden, wenn kein Platz mehr in den Foren für sie ist.
Ich kann mich mit den Ergebnissen von CB auch nur schwer anfreunden. Nicht weil ich denke, daß sie eine Seite bevorzugen. Nur deren getestetn Taktraten (hüben wie drüben) passen einfach nicht zu dem was der 
User so im Case hat. Da ist mir PCGH mit ihren Custom Karten  lieber. In Sachen Transperenz hat sich CB gut gemausert.



LDNV schrieb:


> Mal ganz salopp gesagt.
> Im Internet ist die Gefahr ein auf die Moppe zu kriegen sehr gering
> Wenn ihr versteht was ich damit sagen möchte



Leider


----------



## RX480 (16. September 2019)

Vega-Custom ist net optimal ab Werk. Der niedrige HBM-Takt vernichtet einen großen Teil Skalierung von mehr GPU-Takt.
Da passt bei der Ref. GPU zu HBM besser. Insofern ist für mich CB kein Problem.

Packt halt ca. 7-10%Fps für Eure persönliche Einstellung obendrauf.(max.HBM-Takt ist Pflicht!)
Mal als aktuelles Bsp. für ne 56pulse: Ein bisschen Optimieren ist kein Problem.
Vega 56 Upgrade
Der geduldige User D0cR3nz, der trotz defekter 56gb mit der Pulse nen 2.Versuch wagte, wurde belohnt.

btw.
Nochmal der Hinweis, PCGH gibt für alle Auflösungen nur einen eff.Takt an. Das ist nicht zutreffend.
Jeder kann mal sup4k vs. Game@FHD bei sich vgl.


----------



## DaHell63 (16. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> btw.
> Nochmal der Hinweis, PCGH gibt für alle Auflösungen nur einen eff.Takt an. Das ist nicht zutreffend.
> Jeder kann mal sup4k vs. Game@FHD bei sich vgl.



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Der angezeigte Takt bei PCGH ist ja mit ~ gekennzeichnet. Das ist der Takt der min. unter 4K anliegt. Da die Karten bei PCGH frei boosten dürfen, kann und wird der Takt unter FHD
auch höher liegen.

CB nimmt momentan den aus Metro Exodus 4K ermittelten Takt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine GTX 1080 läuft mit 1974/11GTs out of the Box. Wo glaubst Du ist das Ergebnis realistischer. Bei den ~1900MHz von PCGH, oder den knapp 1700MHz von CB.
Und ich hab ja auch geschrieben, ist ja bei den AMD Custom Karten das gleiche. PCGH ist einfach an den User Ergebnissen näher dran.


----------



## RX480 (16. September 2019)

Ein Vega-User mit HBM@Stock ist net realistisch.
Die Angabe Takt@4k nützt einem User mit ner 56 gar nix. (ist in dem Fall auch bei CB net optimal)

Für Vega gibt CB verschiedene Takte an, siehe #12700.
(eigentlich für alle Hardwaretests; nur bei Gametests stehts net explizit da)

Also wird das jetzt "fruchtlose Diskussion" die 2. ?
Jeder soll sich halt selbst ein Bild machen.

OT:
Bei PCGH gibts zu Navi-Customs eh nur Reviews gegen Bares = noGo. (mit 2 Wochen Verspätung)
Dann doch lieber ein "schlechtes" CB-Review für lau.(Just in Time)


----------



## wuchzael (16. September 2019)

Ich finde, dass so eine Diskussion an dieser Stelle absolut unnötig ist. Genau solche Unruhen wollen die Trolle (die hier mit Mehrfachaccounts und zwielichtigen Benchmarks provozieren) doch nur hervorrufen.

Auf der einen Seite hat RX480 natürlich Recht - Vega mit Stock HBM Takt ist deutlich langsamer und ich fange immer an laut zu lachen, wenn ich die Verbrauchsmessungen sehe. Die *informierten* Foristi werden diese Karten niemals so betreiben. Genau dasselbe gilt aber auch für die Nvidia Karten, die ja auch in den meisten Fällen höher boosten, als bei den Magazin-Tests angegeben. Die Tendenz, dass eine Radeon auf Grund weniger Restriktion eher getweakt wird als eine Geforce ist sicher nicht von der Hand zu weisen, aber deshalb den Takt aufs MHz genau anzugeben, halte ich völlig unnötig. Der Rest des Systems spielt ja auch mit in die Ergebnisse ein. Ich hab in 8 von 10 Tests teils deutlich höhere Ergebnisse als die Magazine. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es aber auch Ergebnisse, wo ich nicht ansatzweise an die Werte der anderen dran komme, weil hier und da mit 9900K @ 5GHz getestet wird, gegen den mein 1st Gen Ryzen im CPU Limit kein Land sieht. Sehe die ganzen Benchmarks immer nur als Tendenz an, welche Hardware ein Spiel (oder eine Engine) bevorzugt und wie das Spiel in etwa bei mir laufen wird. Natürlich bieten die Ergebnisse auch immer eine tolle Basis für Diskussionen und Streitereien, wie man sieht 

Grüße!


----------



## RX480 (16. September 2019)

Jo,
sollte net heissen das in den Reviews die NV-Grakas optimal eingestellt sind. Natürlich gehts auch dort BESSER.(x)
Naturelement interessiert mich halt vorrangig, ob ich mit Vega in dem Game klar komme. Immer der Vgl. A vs. B nervt nur.

(x) da sollte man sich  die beiden Threads anschauen:
Non-A-Non-Super-RTX-2070-2080-User: Wer hat das geheime Power-BIOS?
Turing RTX 2060/2070/2080(Ti) [Sammelthread] Overclocking/Undervolting | ComputerBase Forum
Die eigentlich interessanten NV-Grakas sind in Leistung+Preis oberhalb von AMD-Grakas. 
Da gibt es eigentlich Null Grund zum Streiten.
Wer ne Klasse höher braucht schaut halt dort.


----------



## D0cR3nz (16. September 2019)

Ich habe mir mittlerweile angewöhnt die Grafikkartentests bei Gamers Nexus anzuschauen.

Er hat neben den Stock Karten halt auch die Optimierten Versionen mit im Benchmark. Von AMD und Nvidia
Ne Vega 56 @1642/920 mal als bsp.


Diese art von Test sagt mir am meisten zu. Die Videos dauern gute 20 minuten wo er alles und jeden Fleck beleuchtet.

Er sagt selbst das der ein oder andere Test zum nachlesen mit Stock werten hinfällig sei da gut 70% der User egal ob Nvidia oder AMD ihre Karten optimieren.


----------



## DaHell63 (16. September 2019)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass so eine Diskussion an dieser Stelle absolut unnötig ist. Grüße!


Muß ja auch keiner streiten. Aus dem angegebenen Grund (realer Boost der custom Karten) bervorzuge ich eben die Tests von PCGH.  Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Bei CB sind die Taktraten bei Nvidia ganauso wie bei AMD zu niedrig. Kann ja jeder anders sehen.
Deswegen gleich wieder Seiten mit Benches rausreissen ist einfach lächerlich.


----------



## D0cR3nz (16. September 2019)

Ob AMD, Nvidia oder Intel ...
Wir sind doch hier um Meinungen und Erfahrungen auszutauschen. Einander helfen lautet die Devise!

Wenn wir hier Götzen oder Firmen anbeten wollen können wir uns gleich den faulen Apfel kaufen!


----------



## RX480 (16. September 2019)

Ein bisschen Fokus auf Vega wäre mir trotzdem lieb. Das ganze hier nennt sich Vega Laberthread.
Die Anderen haben auch eigene Laberthreads.

Soll doch bitte Jeder vorrangig in seinem Laberthread die spezifischen Inhalte posten.

Und Sätze wie "X ist schneller wie Z" gehören gar net in nen Laberthread.
Dafür kann man extra Game-User-Benchmarkthreads ala D2 aufmachen.


----------



## LDNV (16. September 2019)

D0cR3nz schrieb:


> Ob AMD, Nvidia oder Intel ...
> Wir sind doch hier um Meinungen und Erfahrungen auszutauschen. Einander helfen lautet die Devise!
> 
> Wenn wir hier Götzen oder Firmen anbeten wollen können wir uns gleich den faulen Apfel kaufen!



Oh mist den kauf ich auch seit es Windows Phone nicht mehr gibt  Bete ihn aber trotzdem nicht an.  
Mir gefällt Android nur einfach nicht und schaue dort aber auch regelmäßig mal über den Tellerand (zuletzt mit einem S10+ ) 

ABER, RX hat recht. 
Wieder mehr Fokus auf das worum es hier gehen soll: Vega (Man stelle sich das Wort Vega statt Sega vor mit entsprechenden Theme Sound  )


----------



## D0cR3nz (16. September 2019)

LDNV schrieb:


> Wieder mehr Fokus auf das worum es hier gehen soll: Vega (Man stelle sich das Wort Vega statt Sega vor mit entsprechenden Theme Sound  )



YouTube

Bitte sehr


----------



## LDNV (16. September 2019)

Krass ich kenne Cracky  Der wohnte bis vor kurzen in meiner "Stadt" und jetzt in der Umgebung. 
Aber das Video war mir neu. Zu geil


----------



## cordonbleu (16. September 2019)

Cracky ist ein mega gechillter Dude. Wenn ich Zeit habe, schau ich mir auch gerne seine Bastelvideos an.


----------



## Cleriker (16. September 2019)

Jupp, er wirkt sehr angenehm. Nur seine WaKü-Fähigkeiten sind "ausbaufähig".

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frontline25 (16. September 2019)

Edit: Kann gelöscht werden...

Vertausche irgendwie immer die Threads  Argh...


----------



## Rallyesport (17. September 2019)

Welche Vega64 hat denn auch Referenzdesign? 
Bin mal wieder auf der Suche was zu basteln und würde falls mir mal ne defekte Karte über den Weg laufen gerne umbauen


----------



## wuchzael (17. September 2019)

Ich denke mal alle Blower-Karten, oder? Z.B. ASRock Phantom und ich glaube MSI Airboost (bei der bin ich mir aber nicht ganz sicher).

Grüße!


----------



## Rallyesport (17. September 2019)

Gut das würde mir nichts bringen^^ 
Ich würde ihr ja gerne nen leiseren Kühler verpassen, haben die ASUS nicht ein Referenz Design?


----------



## wuchzael (17. September 2019)

Ach so, ich dachte es geht um nen Wasserblock für ne Referenzkarte jetzt... leiser geht's nämlich nicht 

Grüße!


----------



## RX480 (18. September 2019)

Morpheus Vega-Edition gibts net mehr. (evtl. mal bei ebay schauen)
Wozu ne teure Strixx? Macht meist mehr Probleme als Vorteile bei einigen Usern hier.

Mit Nachrüstkühlern sollte man vor Allem auf die VRM-Kühlung achten.


----------



## Rallyesport (18. September 2019)

Mir geht es ja darum ne defekte Karte mit Referenz Platine zu finden um dann den Kühler umzubauen.


----------



## RX480 (19. September 2019)

Willst Du ein Loch reinsägen und dann ne preiswerte CPU-AiO reinstecken?
Da gibts ja schöne Bsp. (im Anhang mal mit der R7)
Imgur: The magic of the Internet


----------



## Dudelll (19. September 2019)

Falls noch jmd. ne günstige V56 im Ref. Design sucht :

MSI Radeon RX VEGA 56 Air Boost 8G OC, Grafikkarte Outlet


----------



## Bariphone (21. September 2019)

Nun hab ich endlich mal meinen " Ghetto Mod de Luxe" vollbracht.
Die Strix ist ab Werk wirklich eine Karte mit nem Rotz Kühler bzw den Mini Lüftern. VRM Kühlung ist seit der 390 auch noch nicht besser geworden. Einzig die Fanheader auf 4Pin PWM ist wirklich eine tolle Sache.

Aber nun läuft sie in angenehmen Temperaturbereichen. Und ganz so übel schaut es auch nicht aus, wenn man alles irgendwie wieder hernimmt.

Lüfter sind zwei beQuiet Silent Wings 2 und das LED Zeugs ist vom Strixkühler wieder verwendet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (21. September 2019)

Ich hab Probleme mit dem Vega LC Bios bei einer Karte, weiß jemand was da los ist? Das mündet die ganze Zeit in unerklärlichen Rucklern.


----------



## Dudelll (21. September 2019)

Hatte ich nach dem Flashen auch immer. Treiber vorher deinstallieren, dann flashen, Treiber neu installieren hat aber geholfen.


----------



## Gurdi (21. September 2019)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Hatte ich nach dem Flashen auch immer. Treiber vorher deinstallieren, dann flashen, Treiber neu installieren hat aber geholfen.



Hmm ok, Danke.


----------



## RX480 (21. September 2019)

Schreib mal bitte, obs geklappt hat.

btw.
In der Not sind Manche im Luxx  bis auf Treiber 18.8 zurück, wo Es die Probs noch net gab.


----------



## Gurdi (21. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Schreib mal bitte, obs geklappt hat.
> 
> btw.
> In der Not sind Manche im Luxx  bis auf Treiber 18.8 zurück, wo Es die Probs noch net gab.



Wäre jetzt auch mein Gedanke gewesen, aber auch irgendwie blöd das ganze.


----------



## RX480 (21. September 2019)

Wäre halt schön, wenns wie bei Dudelll funzt.
(gerade die h2o-Umbauten wären glücklich)


@LDNV
Mal noch ein Review zum CHG70: nur mit 100Hz schlierenfrei
Spielspass mit oder ohne HDR - Samsung C27HG70 im Test: Der 144-Hz-HDR-Quantum-Dot-Monitor - Golem.de
(außerdem ist dann mit Vega die Mindestspannung evtl. niedriger)


----------



## heamer_GER (24. September 2019)

Wo ich das hier gerade lese, ich hatte die Probleme mit dem LC Bios auf meiner 56 ab Irgendeinem Trieber auch.
Bin dann erst eine woche auf nen normales 64 gegangen  und jetzt wieder LC ohne Probleme,
woran es gelegen hat weiß ich nicht.

mal was anderes wie sieht das eigenflich mit Crossfire aus?
Die 56er gehen ja jetzt ganz günstig weg, dann noch nen wasserblock dabei und ab gehts.
Oder macht das echt keinen sinn mehr ? 
mein letztes CF war mit 2x HD5870


----------



## RX480 (24. September 2019)

Welcher Treiber?

Würde nur Sinn machen wenn Du ein Board mit echten 2x 16x PCiE hast.
Evtl. bekommt man günstig gebraucht einen TR 1900X. (SMT off sollte momentan auch reichen)

In Games müsste man auch immer mal schauen ob TAA 2x Probleme macht. 
Bei neueren Games machen indirekte Schatten Cf+mGPU unmöglich, falls der Dev NIX vorsieht.

Die Auswahl an Games , die mGPU unterstützen in Vulkan+DX12 ist seeeeeeeeeeeeehr klein.
RoTR+SoTR+Hitman+SniperElite4+StrangeBrigade+Gears4
Ältere DX10+11-Games gibts ne Menge mit CF-Unterstützung.


----------



## heamer_GER (25. September 2019)

Bei welchem Treiber kann ich echt nicht mehr sagen,
das war irgenwann im Juni/Juli als das aufgetreten ist, Treiber mal nach 4 Monaten aktualisiert und dann ist der Takt sprungartig immer in den Keller geangen.
Hab da ewig hinterhergesucht bis ich mal auf das silent Bios geswitch habe, da lief es dann.


Ok dann lass ich das mit CF, war ja nur so ne Überlegung.
Wird ja im Grunde auch überall von abgeraten.

Dann heißt es warten auf BIG Navi, obwohl mir der HBM viel Freude gemacht hat. Meiner ging bis 1140 ohne Fehler.


----------



## RX480 (25. September 2019)

heamer_GER schrieb:


> Hab da ewig hinterhergesucht bis ich mal auf das silent Bios geswitch habe, da lief es dann.



Danke für die Info. Kannst Du bitte mal das LC-Silent-Bios verlinken?
Gurdi, kannst Du mal bei Dir testen?


----------



## Gurdi (25. September 2019)

Hab die Karte nicht hier, daher wird das schwierig. Muss mal schaun ob ich meinen Kollegen dazu anleiten kann.


----------



## heamer_GER (25. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Kannst Du bitte mal das LC-Silent-Bios verlinken?
> Gurdi, kannst Du mal bei Dir testen?



Ne hab das normale silent Bios (schreibgeschützt)der 56 genommen.
Aktuell läufts mit dem Normalen 64er nicht das LC BIOS.
Kann mal nächste woche auf LC switchen, diese woche ist F@H dran läuft seit ner woche so durch.


----------



## RX480 (25. September 2019)

Also läufts u.U. doch noch net mit dem LC-Bios.
Gurdi , kannst also noch bis nächste Woche warten.


----------



## heamer_GER (25. September 2019)

ja hab heute Morgen nochmal nachgeschaut und gemerkt dass das doch kein LC Bios war


----------



## RX480 (25. September 2019)

Danke für die Info!


----------



## yeezygod (26. September 2019)

Hi Jungs, habe mir Heute eine Vega 64 geholt von Gigabyte (ich weiß nicht das beste model aber für 280€ neu muss man die mitnehmen ) .
Habe mich hier durchgelesen und selber die Graka getweakt. Im stock war die einfach zu laut und sie hat zu viel Strom gezogen.
Nach 1-2 Stunden ausprobieren bin ich zu diesen einstellungen gekommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unter Last zeiht die von 200-218w und die lüfter drehen ungefähr von 1500-1800 rpm beim Heaven Benchmark 4.0 bei temps um die 70-72c.
Wollte fragen ob ich sie so lassen kann oder vllt geht da noch mehr?
Vielen dank im vorraus.


----------



## HAZEzz (27. September 2019)

Hey lieber Veganer 

Habe gestern den neuesten Treiber installier lief auch alles ganz gut bis heute diese Meldung kam "Thread Stuck In Device Driver"; habe natürlich sofort den alten treiber wieder installier alles mit DDU gesäubert Probleme blieben,,einmal hing sich auch der ganze PC auf und mein Bild war Orange und Grün nix ging mehr.Habe im nächsten Schritt Windows neuinstalliert jetzt läuft er auch wieder ohne die Bluescreens mit der Meldung Thread Stuck In Device Driver. Aber dafür verliert der Monitor immer das Signal kurz vorm Startbildschrim also kur nach dem Bootbildschirm und wenn ich mal in Windows reinkomme und meine Hz Zahl anpassen möchte verliert er sofort wieder das Signal. Bis gestern lief er Einwandfrei glaube die Grafikkarte   " MSI VEGA 64 AIrboost OC" ist nun endgültig hinüber die hat ja schon ne ganze Weile Probleme gemacht , falls von euch keiner irgendeinen Rat weiß werde ich diese wohl einschicken auf den Referenzkühler hab ich sie schon zurückgebaut war ja auf Wasser umgebaut und von MSI habe ich auch das OK zum Umbau eingeholt . Wenn ich sie über HDMI  anschließe wurde das Bild gerade auch komplett grün und es ging auch nix mehr nach einem neustart sind immer die Wattman Setting zurückgesetzt was ja auf einen komplett Absturz der Karte schlißen lässt . Habe halt Angst um meine Garantie wegen des Umbaus der zwar genehmigt wurde aber die werden es doch 100 pro darauf schieben =(...die hatte ja schon vor dem Umbau ab und and rumgezickt aber wollte Ihr noch ne Chance geben , aber so schlimm wie heute war es noch nie glaube die ist diesmal wirklich im Arsch , alle Werter Temps etc sind voll in Ordnung auch mit dem Ref Kühler nur läuft sie alles andere als stabil und der PC ist so nicht mehr nutzbar =(

MFG
Tom


----------



## RX480 (27. September 2019)

HAZEzz schrieb:


> Habe gestern den neuesten Treiber installier lief auch alles ganz gut bis heute diese Meldung kam "Thread Stuck In Device Driver"



Bitte net gleich immer das "Volle Programm mit DDU" durchziehen. Das kann Frameworksbibliotheken kaputt machen. Fragt lieber bei ner Fehlermeldung hier im Thread.

Der Fehler kann auch einfach mal kommen, wenn das Setting net stabil ist.
Gerade früh mit Kaltstart ist der eff. Takt manchmal 20MHz höher als am Abend vorher.
Dann funzt natürlich das am Abend geteste Setting net mehr. (Takt müsste dann als Erstes runter)

In der Testphase bitte auch die CPU+Ram@Stock. Auslagerungsdatei auf 16GB.

Beim Setting würde ich auch das Beispiel im Anhang testen.

BITTE
Bei Posts immer das NT mit angeben.



yeezygod schrieb:


> Hi Jungs, habe mir Heute eine Vega 64 geholt von Gigabyte (ich weiß nicht das beste model aber für 280€ neu muss man die mitnehmen. Wollte fragen ob ich sie so lassen kann oder vllt geht da noch mehr?



Mehr geht mit guter Gehäuselüftung und falls Dir ne höhere Lüfterkurve nix ausmacht.(manuell)

Dein Setting:
HBM-P3 > GPU-P7 führt zu folgendem Problem:
Falls die GPU runtertaktet geht gleichzeitig der HBM-Takt von P3 auf P2/P1 = ruckelig.
Alle/viele GPU-States mit derselben Spannung macht auch wenig Sinn.

Probier mal bitte das Bsp.: wenn net stabil, den P7-Takt schrittweise reduzieren.
Zusätzlich Globale und Game-Profile auf sparsam + Fps-Limit FRTC ca. 3-5fps unter Durchnschnitt = kühler/leiser.

Bitte Beide mal Superposition 4k optimized testen und das GPU-Z posten.(Bild mit dem Button Fotoapparat oben)
UNIGINE Benchmarks
GPU-Z Download v2.25.0


----------



## yeezygod (27. September 2019)

Hi vielen dank für die ausführliche antwort, habe alle deine settings ausprobiert und die gingen direkt beim ersten versuch.
Hier sind die 2 Bilder 
Imgur: The magic of the Internet
Imgur: The magic of the Internet


----------



## RX480 (27. September 2019)

Die Hotspottemp. hat ein sehr gutes Delta zur GPU-Temp = Nice!
Spiel halt mal mit nem vernünftigen Fps-Limit, dann dürften die Temps noch besser sein. 
Sup4k ist immer sehr fordernd.

Und mach mal bitte bei GPU-Z-Sensoren die UVD und VCE Werte AUS, damit man mehr wichtige Werte sieht, wie VDDC und W.

Falls Morgen früh nach Kaltstart net stabil, den P7 Takt von 1612 schrittweise senken.

Viel Spass!


----------



## HAZEzz (27. September 2019)

Habe ein Be Quiet Straight Power 11 650 Watt Gold .
Bekomme ja nicht mal mehr ein Signal zum Monitor wenn ja stürtzt die Karte Kurz vorm Startbildschirm ab und so aller 10 Versuche bekomme ich mal ein Signal kann kurz die Fehlermeldungen etc. einsehen , die Karte ist definitiv kaputt irgendwie hat sich das auch angekündigt lief nie wirklich stabil bereue es sehr mich für Vega entschieden zu haben hoffe auf ein laufende RMA ggf. Reperatur oder Austausch mir egal .Karte geht heute definitiv zur Post und ab zurück zu Mindfactory ein Schreiben von MSI was mir den Kühlerumbau genehmigt lege ich natürlich bei hab so dermaßen sorry für den Ausdruck die Schnauze voll seit 10 Monaten läuft sie mal gut mal schlecht und jetzt garnicht mehr mir reicht es . Und gestern liefe alles aus stock Ram Cpu etc war ein frischer clean install mit neuesten BIos treibern etc.

LG
Tom


----------



## RX480 (27. September 2019)

HAZEzz schrieb:


> seit 10 Monaten läuft sie mal gut mal schlecht und jetzt garnicht mehr mir reicht es . Und gestern liefe alles aus stock Ram Cpu etc war ein frischer clean install mit neuesten BIos treibern etc.



Tut mir leid für Dich!
Kann aber mit jedem Produkt passieren.
(eine Fehlermeldung zum Treiber #12754 kann auch mal am Board oder Sound liegen.
Evtl. kann die Ereignisanzeige mehr dazu aussagen.)
Geh mal bei Dir von nem aktuellen W10 1903 aus. 1809 sollte auch funzen, 1803 wäre zu alt. 

Prinzipiell würde ich mit einem 2. DP-Kabel an nem anderen DP gegentesten.(oder/und dem 2. PCIe)
(hatte selbst schon Probs)
Wenns erstmal nur um nen Test bis W10-Desktop geht, könnte man die Graka auch ohne Loop mal in nen anderen PC hängen.(Könnte ja sein der PCIe oder Dein W10 sind durch die Crashs net mehr OK)
edit:
Im Navithread hat auch Noahbet ab und zu Einfrieren bei der Anmeldung.
Evtl. mal zurück auf Treiber 19.5.2 oder 19.8.1 ?
https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-19-5-2
https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-19-8-1

btw.
Bei NT`s immer nach der HoldUp Time schauen. Wenn Die net passt schaltet sich gern der PC ab.
(1-2 mal ist net tragisch, nur wenns wiederholt passiert dann lieber Retour)
Zum 650 findet man leider keine Reviews. Das 750 war aber net ganz astrein:
be quiet! Straight Power 11 im Test - Jetzt noch effizienter und noch leiser?  - Holdup-Time und Timing, Housekeeping (4/10)
(natürlich sollte man beim Anschluss aufpassen, damit net beide Kabel an einem Kreis hängen)


----------



## HAZEzz (27. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid für Dich!
> Kann aber mit jedem Produkt passieren.
> (eine Fehlermeldung zum Treiber #12754 kann auch mal am Board oder Sound liegen.
> Evtl. kann die Ereignisanzeige mehr dazu aussagen.)
> ...



Danke für die Antwort habe ich gestern alles probiert alten Treiber der 18er lief tadellos bis gestern nun auch nicht mehr win 1903 ist drauf .
Egal ob DP oder hdmi es kommen die selben Probleme. Ich bin der Meinung die Karte ist hinüber bzw irgendetwas stimmt ganz und garnicht mit ihr weil die kritischen Fehlermeldungen gehen alle von ihr aus muss leider den weg über die rma gehen hätte ich mir gerne erspart .Netzteil ist auch neu gerade eine Woche alt.


----------



## RX480 (30. September 2019)

Coming soon today Will have RIS support for Vega gpus.

Radeon Software 19.9.3 (aka RIS for Vega driver)

Per Terry from AMD.

Later today we will be posting Radeon Software version 19.9.3. While this driver update was primarily intended to provide Ghost Recon Breakpoint support we also heard loud and clear (primarily from you reddit users) great demand for Radeon Image Sharpening (RIS) support for Vega class products. I am very happy to announce that today's update will indeed include RIS support for Vega and I further wanted to apologize for miscalculating the order in which we released the supported products.

I hope that everyone that wanted this feature will enjoy it and for those not familiar with it please check it out and let us know your impressions.

Happy Adrenalin-ing

@CatalystMaker

edit:
https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-19-9-3


----------



## Deringer88 (1. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt kann man endlich StrixxBoost vernünftig testen mit der Vega


----------



## RX480 (1. Oktober 2019)

RIS dürfte auch kaum Performance kosten, weil Vega das kann per RapidPackedMath.(DX9+12+Vulkan)
Für DX10+11 bleibt weiterhin TB+CAS(Reshade) ne Alternative.

Der Treiber muss wohl als Neuinstallation drauf. (BladeTNT  mit R7)
Im Game das Setting setzen und das Game nochmal neu starten. Fidelity FX
RIS ist unter RadeonEinstg./Anzeige. Sharpen


----------



## RX480 (1. Oktober 2019)

Sorry
Doppelpost (Webfehler)


----------



## D0cR3nz (1. Oktober 2019)

Das sind tolle Nachrichten!

Gleich mal installieren


----------



## Rallyesport (2. Oktober 2019)

Mir ist was aufgefallen, ich habe bei Youtube Videos vor allem bei Schwenks üble Mikroruckler, mir ist aufgefallen das die Videos nur mit 30FPS abgespielt werden, warum?
UPDATE: Treiber neuinstallation hat geregelt


----------



## Rallyesport (2. Oktober 2019)

Es hätte so schön sein können...
Jetzt sinds wieder 30


----------



## RX480 (2. Oktober 2019)

Mal den Browser wechseln?

Bei Firefox war wohl mal ne zeitlang Hardawreunterstützung OFF besser.


----------



## wuchzael (2. Oktober 2019)

Hatte ich auch schon mal. Zufällig zwei Monitore angeschlossen mit unterschiedlicher Refreshrate?

Grüße!


----------



## Rallyesport (2. Oktober 2019)

Servus an alle 
Also ganz konkret habe ich es bei diesem Video von PC Games zum neuen Microsoft Flight Simulator. 
Jetzt habe ich grad mal nen anderes Video geschaut da schwankt es zwischen 40 und 50 FPS hin und her.
Ich habe an meinem PC nur einen Monitor angeschlossen.
Achso und ja ich nutze den Firefox.

Also wenn ich das Video ruhig anschaue gehts auf 30FPS runter, hantiere ich mit der Maus herum gehts hoch auf zwischen 40 und 50FPS.
Liegt da ein Problem vor mit dem Freesync?


----------



## Gurdi (3. Oktober 2019)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Servus an alle
> Also ganz konkret habe ich es bei diesem Video von PC Games zum neuen Microsoft Flight Simulator.
> Jetzt habe ich grad mal nen anderes Video geschaut da schwankt es zwischen 40 und 50 FPS hin und her.
> Ich habe an meinem PC nur einen Monitor angeschlossen.
> ...



Hört sich nach Chill an oder Fluid Motion.


----------



## Downsampler (3. Oktober 2019)

Du bist ja lustig. FPS beim Videoanschauen ist doch völlig uninteressant.


----------



## RX480 (3. Oktober 2019)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das Video ruhig anschaue gehts auf 30FPS runter, hantiere ich mit der Maus herum gehts hoch auf zwischen 40 und 50FPS.





Gurdi schrieb:


> Hört sich nach Chill an oder Fluid Motion.



Es gibt bei Manchen einen fehlerhaften Registryeintrag für Chill. (bleibt permanent an)
Issues with Freesync on RX 5700? Check your Registry! : Amd
The correct fix is to delete and then recreate the dword key. If you edit it will not do anything and if you do not recreate it on the next boot it will be back with the binary instead of the dword. Also note that 0 for this setting is actually enabled and 1 is off. They are switched. A few dword keys are like that.


----------



## openSUSE (4. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Es gibt bei Manchen einen fehlerhaften Registryeintrag für Chill. (bleibt permanent an)
> Issues with Freesync on RX 5700? Check your Registry! : Amd
> The correct fix is to delete and then recreate the dword key. If you edit it will not do anything and if you do not recreate it on the next boot it will be back with the binary instead of the dword. Also note that 0 for this setting is actually enabled and 1 is off. They are switched. A few dword keys are like that.



Oder einfach das unter "Code:" in einen Editor kopieren und als zb "Chill_invalid.*reg*" speichern. Dann Doppelklick drauf und danach neu starten.


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00 

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\amdkmdag]

"ChillEnabled"=-
"ChillEnabled"=dword:00000001
```


----------



## TobiasClaren (12. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe versehentlich ein halbtransparentes Infofenster zur GPU und deren RAM sowie CPU-Auslastrung etc. aktiviert und bekomme das nicht weg. Neustarten will Ich vermeiden.
Wie ist der Shortcut um das weg zu bekommen?
Danke...


----------



## cordonbleu (12. Oktober 2019)

TobiasClaren schrieb:


> Wie ist der Shortcut um das weg zu bekommen?
> Danke...



Versuch mal Strg + Shift + O (nicht null)


----------



## TobiasClaren (13. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist es weg . Ich wollte echt nicht neustarten. z.B. Textfenster offen.


----------



## JustusRabenstein (13. Oktober 2019)

Hi, mein PC mit einer Vega 56 stürzt immer mal wieder ab mit schwarzem Bildschirm. Im MSI Afterburner sind mir nun 1361W / 1,3kW Peaks aufgefallen. Ist das normal so?


----------



## bath92 (13. Oktober 2019)

@JustusRabenstein: Das sind ziemlich sicher Auslesefehler, tritt bei allen Softwaretools auf.

Schaltet sich der Rechner komplett aus? Oder läuft er mit Black-Screen weiter?


----------



## JustusRabenstein (13. Oktober 2019)

Er läuft im Blackscreen weiter (ein paar Sekunden. Dann bricht Audio Signal auch ab und er ist zwar an, aber ohne Ausgabe (Audio, Video)). Ich hab jetzt mal das Power Limit von 180W auf 250W per MSI Afterburner erhöht. Vielleicht hat das Sapphire eingestellte Werksbios zu wenig Watt für die Karte eingestellt.

Nachtrag: ach ich seh grad, du hast ja sogar die gleiche Karte wie ich.


----------



## bath92 (13. Oktober 2019)

Dann hast du vermutlich ein instabiles UV- oder OC-Setup am Laufen.

Welches Netzteil hast du denn genau verbaut? Hab zwar deinen anderen Thread gefunden, aber da schreibst du nur etwas von 750W.
Die genaue Bezeichnung wäre schonmal hilfreich. Am besten gleich die ganze Hardware auflisten. Hast du CPU- oder RAM-OC am Laufen?

Ansonsten würde ich erstmal wie folgt vorgehen:

- Afterburner deinstallieren/deaktivieren (brauchst du für Vega nicht und mach eigentlich mehr Probleme als dass er hilft)
- Treiber sauber per AMD Clean Uninstall Utility oder/und DDU deinstallieren
- Treiber neuinstallieren (Benutzerdefinierte Installation, ohne Fehlerberichtsdienst und ReLive)
- Testen ob das Problem weiterhin besteht, wenn ja hier wieder melden


----------



## FR4GGL3 (14. Oktober 2019)

Mal eine Frage in die Runde, testet ihr mit OCCT? Hintergrund der Frage ist, dass ich wenn ich OCCT stable werden will deutlich andere Werte kriege. Sprich idR mehr Spannung pro P-State damit keine Fehler gemeldet werden. Und das Powerlevel kann ich maximal auf +25% stellen, weil sonst der Hotspot die 105°C durchschlägt und damit einen Shutdown provozieren kann (V64 LC). Dagegen sind die üblichen Tests Kindergarten.


----------



## mrfloppy (15. Oktober 2019)

Kann es sein das der neue Treiber mehr schlecht als recht ist ? Hatte ständige Abstürze in BF V mit dem Treiber. Hab ihn mit DDU runtergeworfen und wollte den Vorgänger wieder installieren und siehe da? Es geht nicht ! Ich bekomme keinen Treiber mehr installiert . Jemand schonmal sowas gehabt und weiss was man machen kann ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JustusRabenstein (15. Oktober 2019)

Ich hab jetzt mit DDU den Treiber runtergeschmissen und per Windows Update statt über AMD Webseite installiert.
Gestern keinen Absturz mehr gehabt. Scheinbar weiß Microsoft besser welche Treiber stabil sind als AMD.


----------



## wuchzael (16. Oktober 2019)

Das Problem hatte ich noch nie, dass sich ein Treiber nicht installieren lies 

Bei mir Läuft aktuell 19.9.3 (weil ich unbedingt RIS testen wollte, cooles Feature  ) und der funzt einwandfrei. 19.10.1 hab ich noch nicht getestet.


Grüße!


----------



## RX480 (16. Oktober 2019)

Man installiert i.d.R. nur WHQL-Treiber als Neuinstallation. Betatreiber nur drüberbügeln.
Windows würde automatisch nur den letzten WHQL nehmen.


----------



## JustusRabenstein (16. Oktober 2019)

Ist wenn ich auf der AMD Webseite den Treiber für die Vega 56 runterlade das ein Beta-Treiber?
https://www.amd.com/de/products/graphics/radeon-rx-vega-56


----------



## RX480 (16. Oktober 2019)

Der 19.9.2 ist der WHQL. der spätere 19.10.1 ist nur ein Beta.
In den Radeon-Einstellg. ist immer nur der WHQL recommended. Die Betas sind lediglich optional.
https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-19-9-2
https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-19-10-1

Den 19.9.2 als Neuinstallation.
Den 10.1 würde ich erst als 2. drüberbügeln.(nicht als Neuinstallation)

edit:
Der 19.10.1 sollte ab jetzt WHQL sein und als Neuinstallation funzen:
https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-19-10-1


----------



## steven_84 (18. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Der 19.10.1 sollte ab jetzt WHQL sein und als Neuinstallation funzen:



Muss da leider mal etwas fragen zwecks Neuinstallation:  Reicht denn die "normale" Deinstallation-Routine aus, soll AMD Clean oder DDU benutzt werden?
Wegen DDU hattest du ja mal geschrieben das dieses Tool unter Umständen Frameworkbibliotheken beschädigen kann.

Ich habe sonst zur Deinstallation von Programmen etc. immer den Revo Uninstaller benutzt.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Oktober 2019)

AMD Clean ist ne saubere und sichere Sache.


----------



## FR4GGL3 (19. Oktober 2019)

Ja. Lieber Radeon Clean als DDU. Von DDU gab es schon zuviele zerschossene Systeme. Ich hatte mir z.B. mal Windows 7 mit DDU abgeschossen.

Ich habe heute meinen Kühler mal entfernt um nach der Ursache für meine hohen Hotspot Temperaturen zu suchen. Genau in der Mitte des "T" Bereichs zwischen GPU und den beiden HBM Blöckchen hatte sich die Kryonaut verdünnisiert. Ich habe jetzt mal die Cooler Master Master Gel Maker (was für ein Name) aufgetragen. Diese ist sehr viel zäher. Bis jetzt schaut der Hotspot wieder normal aus mit 16-18°C über dem GPU Temperaturwert. Ich hoffe das bleibt so. 

Dennoch wird das Delta zwischen GPU Temp und Hotspot Temp mit OCCT und dessen furmarkartigen Test sehr viel höher als sonst. Bis zu 30°C habe ich da schon als Delta gesehen.


----------



## cordonbleu (21. Oktober 2019)

Falls jemand seine Vega mit Wasser kühlen möchte, bietet Mindfactory im Mindstar gerade eine 240er Eiswolf für 130€ an: 

Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de

Edit: Schon verkauft. Das ging fix. Ich hoffe, jemand aus dem Forum hat zugeschlagen


----------



## cordonbleu (22. Oktober 2019)

Mal ne Frage an die anderen Pulse Besitzer: 

Wie habt ihr eure Lüftersteuerung so eingestellt? Im Wattman kommt man bei manueller Lüftersteuerung ja nur bis 29% Lüfter PWM Signal runter. Das ist mir aber fürn Idle zu laut. Ich stelle aktuell per Memtweaker im Anschluss an Wattman auf 15% runter. Dabei laufen die Lüfter durch einen Resonanzbereich, was dezent nervig ist. 
Habt ihr das auch? 
Zero Fan Modus würde ich gerne abgeschaltet lassen.


----------



## wuchzael (22. Oktober 2019)

*Moin!*

Ich hab bei meiner 64er Nitro auch ne Weile gebastelt, weil die ebenfalls bei vielen Drehzahlen diese "Resonanzen" hat. Ich hab die mit dem OverdriveNtool auf 0% gestellt (Wattman kann das leider nicht... denke mal wegen der Sicherheit, dass die Lüfter wirklich bei allen Karten drehen, auch wenn die niedrigste Stufe eingestellt ist) und dann langsam % für % die Drehzahl erhöht. So konnte ich schon mal sehen, ab wie viel % die Lüfter überhaupt anspringen. Und dann habe ich für die verschiedenen "Temperaturgrenzen" eben diese Drehzahlen eingestellt, bei denen die Lüfter keine Störgeräusche machen. Untenrum ist häufig ein Brummen bzw. Lagergeräusche zu hören, obenrum sind es bei der Nitro vllt. Resonanzen, weil der mittlere Lüfter gegenläufig dreht. So habe ich für mich folgende Einstellungen für die Nitro herausgearbeitet: 

State / °C / % Lüfter / Effektive rpm
P0	/ 49 / 13 /	514 
P1	/ 52 / 20 / 827
P2	/ 55 / 25 / 1043
P3	/ 59 / 29 / 1186
P4	/ 64 / 39 / 1555

*Grüße!*


----------



## Kirby01978 (23. Oktober 2019)

cordonbleu schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die anderen Pulse Besitzer:
> 
> Wie habt ihr eure Lüftersteuerung so eingestellt? Im Wattman kommt man bei manueller Lüftersteuerung ja nur bis 29% Lüfter PWM Signal runter. Das ist mir aber fürn Idle zu laut. Ich stelle aktuell per Memtweaker im Anschluss an Wattman auf 15% runter. Dabei laufen die Lüfter durch einen Resonanzbereich, was dezent nervig ist.
> Habt ihr das auch?
> Zero Fan Modus würde ich gerne abgeschaltet lassen.



Ich hab sie so bis jetzt eingestellt. 
Falls ich mal einen Benchmark laufen lasse oder so lasse ich sie auch mal höher drehen aber ansonsten reicht es und die Geräuschkulisse ist für mich in Ordnung. 
Kommt natürlich auch drauf an was für ein Gehäuse man hat / Dämmung etc. Ich habe leider ein ungedämmtes.. liebäugel aber gerade mit einem Be Quiet 600 ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Downsampler (23. Oktober 2019)

Wieso wollt ihr keinen Zero Fan Modus?

Gedämmtes Gehäuse kann man sich selbst basteln mit dem Zeug hier Case-Modding mit Typ: Schalldämmung Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland. Die Matten von BeQuiet sind echt gut.


----------



## cordonbleu (23. Oktober 2019)

Kirby01978 schrieb:


> Falls ich mal einen Benchmark laufen lasse oder so lasse ich sie auch mal höher drehen aber ansonsten reicht es und die Geräuschkulisse ist für mich in Ordnung.



Benchmark interessiert mich nicht. Die Karte nimmt beim Zocken teilweise bis 180W. Das muss gekühlt werden. 
Hast du die Resonanzen auch? 



Kirby01978 schrieb:


> Kommt natürlich auch drauf an was für ein Gehäuse man hat / Dämmung etc. Ich habe leider ein ungedämmtes.. liebäugel aber gerade mit einem Be Quiet 600 ^^


Es gibt mehr als nur ein 600 Gehäuse von bequiet.



Downsampler schrieb:


> Wieso wollt ihr keinen Zero Fan Modus?



Weil es nervig ist, dass die Lüfter dauernd an und aus gehen beim Zocken. Lieber lass ich sie kontinuierlich auf einer geringeren Stufe drehen.


----------



## narcosubs (23. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe ne flache Kurve von 30% bis 72°C, im  idle Zero Fan. So höre ich die Karte beim Spielen nie und im Desktop sind die Lüfter aus. Im Hochsommer fahre ich dann noch ein etwas stärkeres UV-Profil, damit ich unter 72°C bleibe.


----------



## The_Rock (24. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Leute, ich hab mir ne Asus Vega 56 Strix gekauft. Die erste Karte ging direkt zurück, weil sie nicht erkannt wurde. Die zweite Karte hatte VRM Temps  von 115°, die ging auch direkt zurück.
Die dritte ist nun "besser" und hat "nur" noch 105°. Kenn mich mit den Temperaturen jetzt nicht so aus, aber ich denke das ist auch nicht in Ordnung?


----------



## wuchzael (24. Oktober 2019)

Das ist leider normal bei den ASUS Karten, weil die den Kühler vergeigt haben (VRMs sind nicht komplett abgedeckt). Kann man wohl nur "fixen", indem man den Kühler demontiert und etwas bastelt (wahrscheinlich Garantieverlust!), oder nen anderes Modell nimmt.

Hier mal ein Video dazu: YouTube



Downsampler schrieb:


> Wieso wollt ihr keinen Zero Fan Modus?



Ich hatte bei meiner EVGA GTX 980 Classified und noch einigen anderen Karten das Problem, dass die Lüfter im Leerlauf manchmal "gefiept" haben, wenn die Spannung gerade so niedrig war, dass die Lüfter nicht drehten, aber doch so hoch, dass sie alle paar Sekunden leicht gezuckt und dabei ein ekliges Fiepen verursacht haben. Ich hab lieber den Lüfter quasi unhörbar laufen... so gibt's kein Fiepen und die Komponenten sind die ganze Zeit schön kühl.


Grüße!


----------



## The_Rock (24. Oktober 2019)

Mist, hätt mich vorher wohl NOCH besser informieren sollen. Wenn man bedenkt, dass die Strix damals das teuerste Modell war -.-
Na ja, geht dann auch zurück. Da es sonst keine andere Vega Karten mehr gibt, wirds halt ne Navi.
Danke


----------



## gastello (24. Oktober 2019)

Bringt bei der Strix nicht viel, es liegt auch nicht unbedingt am Thermalpad. Asus hat einfach viel zu viele Spannungswandler auf das Layout gequetsch und 2 davon mussten noch links zur Seite auswandern. Einfach viel zu eng und dicht beieinander - wobei die Hitze dann durch das PCB wandert. Der Hotspot liegt links oben über der VRM. Asus hat es wie immer übertrieben - AMD können die nicht, daher ist Asus für AMD Karten bisher auch keine gute Wahl.

Man darf zwar den Kühler abnehmen, die Garantie erlischt dann nicht - jedoch ist Vega im Interposeraufbau manchmal eine kleine Herforderung für den Unbedarften. Man muß nicht nur das Pad tauschen sondern auch die Wärmeleitpaste, was ziemlich klebriges Zeug bei Asus sein kann und sie machen immer viel zu viel drauf. Zuviel Druck und Kratzerei schrottet die GPU oder den Interposer. Ich würde es so lassen oder zurückschicken - wenn es im Gehäuse zu warm wird.

Ansonsten gehe einfach 50MHz beim Takt runter und sieh dir moderates Undervolting an. Kann man direkt über den Treiber mit WattMan umsetzen. Das merkt man kaum im täglichen Spieleleben und bei Vega ist - weniger klar mehr .


----------



## wuchzael (24. Oktober 2019)

Ich frage mich manchmal, ob da Absicht hinter steckt. Nach außen hin sehen die AMD Karten von ASUS immer mega gut aus (Komponenten, Specs, Kühler), aber irgendwie gibt's seit dem GPP immer nen "Fehler" in den Karten - hier eben die zu nahe beieinander liegenden VRMs, die dann nicht mal vollständig vom Kühler abgedeckt sind. Und bei Navi gab's doch auch nen Problem (nicht nur den völlig utopischen Preis).

Grüße!


----------



## Downsampler (24. Oktober 2019)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich hab mir ne Asus Vega 56 Strix gekauft. Die erste Karte ging direkt zurück, weil sie nicht erkannt wurde. Die zweite Karte hatte VRM Temps  von 115°, die ging auch direkt zurück.
> Die dritte ist nun "besser" und hat "nur" noch 105°. Kenn mich mit den Temperaturen jetzt nicht so aus, aber ich denke das ist auch nicht in Ordnung?



Die Karte kannst bzw. musst du undervolten und per Registry Mod die Stromaufnahme beschränken.

Die Asus hat höhere VRM Temps. Aber das liegt daran, das die im Stromspar-BIOS eingestellte Stromaufnahme auch 70 Watt höher ausfällt, als bei anderen Modellen. Sapphire Pulse hat z.B. 150 Watt vs. Asus Strix mit 220 Watt. Für das OC BIOS sind 260 Watt eingetragen vs. 180 Watt bei der Sapphire Pulse Karte, hier sogar 80 Watt mehr.

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...ocking-undervolting-thread-2.html#post9017138

Asus Strix Vega 64 hohe VR Soc und VR Mem Temperatur


----------



## RX480 (25. Oktober 2019)

Sollte net der reg.mod von hellm mehr Stromaufnahme freischalten ?

Man kann dann wohl bis zu PT+100 einstellen.


----------



## Downsampler (25. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Sollte net der reg.mod von hellm mehr Stromaufnahme freischalten ?
> 
> Man kann dann wohl bis zu PT+100 einstellen.



Tjo wenn man will. Ich reduziere mit dem Mod lieber die Stromaufnahme.


----------



## RX480 (25. Oktober 2019)

Was stellt man dann bei der 56Strixx für ein PT ein, um z.Bsp auf die normalen 165W zu kommen?
(PT= Leistungsbereich im Wattman)


----------



## wuchzael (26. Oktober 2019)

*Moin!*

Wenn man undervolted, ist es doch eigentlich eh egal... ob ich auf -20% oder auf +100% stelle, mit 975mv bleibt der Verbrauch derselbe. +100% habe ich bisher nur für paar Benchmark Runs mal getestet und da ist es dann eher die 1,2V Begrenzung  als das Powerlimit, was einen am Ende bremst.


Ich hatte vorgestern übrigens endlich mal eine 5700XT Nitro+ in den Fingern. Leider hatte ich nur "für ein paar Bier" Zeit, mir mal ein Bild davon zu machen. Zunächst mal ist die Karte out of the box natürlich was anderes, als eine Vega 64 Nitro+  Selbst wenn ich meine Vega mit der Brechstange übertakte (1700+/1100MHz samt Timings und "qualmender Steckdose"  , was immerhin für Platz 1 im offiziellen Fire Strike Ranking [Vega 64 + 1700X] ausreicht), komme ich im Fire Strike nicht an den out of the box Wert der 5700XT Nitro+ dran. Auf der einen Seite ist das schon beeindruckend, auf der anderen Seite ist es jetzt aber auch kein riesiger Sprung. Vega 64 max. Score war ca. 26.600 und 5700XT max. Score ca. 28.800 - mehr haben wir auf die Schnelle nicht aus der Navi raus bekommen und dabei hat die den Hals auch schon ordentlich aufgerissen . In Strange Brigade DX12 war die Vega sogar etwas vorne.. mit meinem daily/uv Profil waren es 159 fps bei ca. 200W, im "balls to the wall" Modus komme ich auf 167 fps mit peaks bis zu 330W, wobei die CPU hier schon bremst. Mit der Navi hatten wir 156 fps bei 200W out of the box, da liegen die Karten also recht nah beieinander. Dieser Mini-Test ist natürlich nicht gerade repräsentativ und sagt wenig bis gar nichts aus. Für mich persönlich ziehe ich daraus aber, dass eine custom Navi out of the box vom Stromverbrauch her in etwa einer optimierten Vega 64 entspricht und dabei gut 10-15% schneller ist und da besteht ja dann auch noch Tuning-Potenzial. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, welchen Einfluss die verwendeten CPUs am Ende auf die Messergebnisse hatten. Für die Vega kam mein 1700X @ 4000MHz mit 3200/14er Ram zum Einsatz, bei der Navi ein 2600X @4300MHz mit 3333/15er RAM. Am Ende des Tages ist die Navi meiner Meinung nach die bessere Karte, fühlt sich aber im Vergleich zur Vega (Chipgröße, Speichertechnologie) mehr nach "Mittelklasse" an. Mir persönlich wäre es das Upgrade  nicht wert - zumindest für den aufgerufenen Preis. Von Maxwell, Polaris oder noch älter/langsamer würde ich aber bei einer Neuanschaffung zur Navi (und nur bei einem !extrem! guten Angebot zur Vega) greifen.


*Grüße!*


----------



## RX480 (26. Oktober 2019)

wuchzael schrieb:


> *Moin!*
> Wenn man undervolted, ist es doch eigentlich eh egal... ob ich auf -20% oder auf +100% stelle, mit 975mv bleibt der Verbrauch derselbe. +100% habe ich bisher nur für paar Benchmark Runs mal getestet und da ist es dann eher die 1,2V Begrenzung  als das Powerlimit, was einen am Ende bremst.



Normalerweise Ja, aber die ASUS-Grakas sind z.T. ganz komisch.(evtl. liegts ja doch an dem Bios)
Die takten oft wie ne Vega FE und sind ganz schwer in den Griff zu bekommen. (LDNV ging es so mit seiner 64)
Dann gibts aber auch gute Exemplare wie bei Hyatuke@GB-Bios, wo anscheinend halbwegs normal die Settings funzen.
Mit dem Gigabyte-Bios kann man wohl nur DVI nutzen.(halt bei Ihm nachfragen)

Der Mehrwert von Navi hängt vom Game ab. Aber es gibt auch erfreuliche Gameengines, wo Vega keine schlechte Figur macht: gerade hier ist die 5700 net besser als die 64 bei höherem Preis (und ne 56pulse=64ref ist kein Problem)


----------



## Downsampler (26. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Was stellt man dann bei der 56Strixx für ein PT ein, um z.Bsp auf die normalen 165W zu kommen?
> (PT= Leistungsbereich im Wattman)



Na mit dem OverdriveNTool den RegKey erzeugen und dann im RegKey mit dem Texteditor an den richtigen Stellen a5 00 eintragen.

Mit dem PL Regler im Wattman kann man danach mit 0% die 165 Watt erhalten oder eben rauf oder runter die entsprechenden Prozente mehr oder weniger erhalten.

Hast du das noch etwa noch nie ausprobiert?


----------



## Derrman (26. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Normalerweise Ja, aber die ASUS-Grakas sind z.T. ganz komisch.(evtl. liegts ja doch an dem Bios)
> Die takten oft wie ne Vega FE und sind ganz schwer in den Griff zu bekommen. (LDNV ging es so mit seiner 64)
> Dann gibts aber auch gute Exemplare wie bei Hyatuke@GB-Bios, wo anscheinend halbwegs normal die Settings funzen.
> Mit dem Gigabyte-Bios kann man wohl nur DVI nutzen.(halt bei Ihm nachfragen)
> ...



Kann es sein das du einen Virus oder Trojaner hast? Jedenfalls wird sie seite bei dir fehlerhaft angezeigt und es fehlen fast alle karten und dieses seltsame "onehundred" ?
Bei mir werden alle karten angezeigt auf gamegpu.Ich würde mal deine PC scannen, scheinst dir was eingefangen zu haben


----------



## RX480 (26. Oktober 2019)

Dumme Frage .. nächste Frage, oder?

Natürlich kann man in dem Menü Grakas einzeln ein+ausblenden.
Was interessiert einen Veganer oder Navianer noch ne Polaris+GTX1660 oder ne RTX Ti  = Nothing!

One Hundred gibts bei gewählter Language "English".


----------



## Derrman (26. Oktober 2019)

Dumme Antwort... , oder ?
Fast alle Gpus wegretuschieren ist dumm, deswegen fragte ich freundlich ob du dir was eingefangen hast ?!
Ich finde das sollte jeder für sich selbst entscheiden welche karten er miteinenader vergleicht, da kann man schön sehen ob Upgrades lohnen und vieles mehr.

Das nächste mal ein bisschen mehr auf den Ton achten bitte.


----------



## wuchzael (26. Oktober 2019)

Bleibt mal locker... es ging ja vorhin tatsächlich um den Vergleich zwischen Vega und Navi, da haben die selektierten Karten so schon Sinn gemacht.

Grüße!


----------



## RX480 (26. Oktober 2019)

Nochmal:
Im Prinzip habe ich nur auf den Post#12808 von Wuchzael geantwortet.
Wieso dann gleich ein Außenstehender angerannnt kommt und mir etwas über Trojaner und BlaBla erzählt
ist mir unverständlich.

Also ich hatte 3 Grakas oberhalb der RX64 und 3 Grakas unterhalb der RX56 eingeblendet.
Das dürfte auch dem Interesse von Wuchzael (+ Vega-Leser) entsprechen.

Retuschieren sprich "Irreführen" sieht ganz anders aus, eher wie in #12811 OHNE Angabe der Auflösung!
Wieso der neu angemeldete Kollege dann auch noch ein vollkommen anderes Game postet, was aufgrund der ungeigneten Engine net von Interesse für Veganer ist, weiss ich net.(würde sich Keiner mit ner 56 kaufen)

Ansonsten ist das kein Benchmark-Review-Thread sondern "nur" der Vega-Laberthread.
KEINE Verkaufsberatung für XYZ.

btw.
Software macht die Hardware

UE4-ENGINE
OuterWorlds halt ich für ne absolut unoptimierte Variante. Ist das DX11.0 auf Niveau von W7?
Evtl. mit DrawCallLimit o.ä. Problemen.

Eher zu empfehlen ist mit UE4 die DX12 Version, z.Bsp. in GEARS 5:
Wer Sapphire oder ne Ref. hat kann in 4k@TrixxBoost+RIS wunderbar spielen. Bringt ca. 38% mehr Fps.
Ansonsten ist das Preset High wesentlich performanter als Ultra. Bringt 33% mehr Fps.

Damit käme vermutlich selbst ne 56pulse auf knapp 60minFps. (31,6fps x1,38x1,33=58fps)
Die gut getweakten Grakas hier im Thread laufen übrigens meist höher im Takt als die Ref. bei CB.


----------



## D0cR3nz (28. Oktober 2019)

Aloha zusammen,

kurze Frage.

Bei mir schmiert der 19.10.2 Treiber regelmäßig ab.
Egal ob Stock Werte oder UV/OC.

Ist auch unabhängig vom Spiel.

Geht es jemand anderem auch so?

Saubere Installation AMD Clean dies das jenes, alles schon durch.

Grüße


----------



## wuchzael (28. Oktober 2019)

Also bei mir läuft alles bestens mit 19.10.2. 

Stiefsohn hatte mit 19.9.3 Probleme mit Forza Horizon 4 (alles andere lief). Weiß nicht, was da manchmal nicht harmoniert. 


Grüße!


----------



## cordonbleu (28. Oktober 2019)

Bei Mindfory gibts gerade noch zwei Vega 56 von Power Color für 239€, falls noch jemand eine Custom Karte braucht/will: 

Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de


----------



## RX480 (28. Oktober 2019)

D0cR3nz schrieb:


> Bei mir schmiert der 19.10.2 Treiber regelmäßig ab.



Kann immer mal mit Betas sein, die Luxxer sind auch net Alle zufrieden mit dem 10.2.

btw
COD MW läuft sehr gut mit Vega. Im Zweifelsfall mit der 56 mal Ambient Occlusion ne Stufe runter nehmen.
SSAA nur bei Bedarf zuschalten=kostet Vram.
Bei nem 144MHz-Moni würde ich das Fps-Limit FRTC auf 70fps setzen=140Hz mit LFC.


----------



## cordonbleu (1. November 2019)

Ist zwar eine Blower Karte aber bei Mindfactory gibts gerade im Mindstar 100 Vega 56 für sagenhafte 199€ zu haben. 

Für einen Budget Gaming PC dürfte das perfekt sein. Mit etwas Motivation beim Undervolten, sollte die Karte auch auf eine erträgliche Lautstärke zu bekommen sein. 
Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de


----------



## RX480 (1. November 2019)

Oder wer schon nen kleinen Loop hat kann auf die Ref nen Fullcover für 99€ draufzaubern:
http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/15049
falls der Loop noch net vorh.
Magicool DCP450 - DC 12V Pumpe, SATA
Alphacool AGB Universal Halterung, Befestigung'/'Montage
B-Ware Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm | Gebrauchte Ware | Aquatuning Germany
Arctic P12 PWM PST 120x120x25mm 200-1800 U/min schwarz - Gehäuselüfter 120mm | Mindfactory.de

btw.
RDR2 läuft gut auf Vega:
WaterPhysic und ein paar Regler links reicht:


----------



## Kirby01978 (6. November 2019)

34 FPS in WQHD 
Meinst mit ein paar Reglern nach links kommt man auf die 60-72FPS ? ^^


----------



## RX480 (6. November 2019)

Mit Freesync reichen doch 45fps dicke aus. LFC macht dann 3x 45=135Hz = passt.(45 als Fps-Limit)
oder 
Mehr Regler links bei Partikel+Vol.+Licht+Schatten , dann reichts evtl. für 50fps=2x50=100Hz.
(eigentlich net sinnvoll, vom Moni her betrachtet)

Es ist doch nur ein langsames Game, welches man ohne Triplebuffer spielen kann.(niedriges Inputlag)
Frag mal Wuchzael, der ist schon dabei und sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Kirby01978 (6. November 2019)

Sry für meine Unwissenheit desbezüglich (LFC)  .. muss ich daß irgendwie aktivieren im Treiber oder so


----------



## RX480 (6. November 2019)

LFC ist LowFramerateCompensation, das macht der Freesyncmoni automatisch. 

btw.
Mal ein Video mit RX570@1440p zur Orientierung mit Settings: Da sieht >40fps bereits flüssig aus.(TriplebufferOFF)
YouTube

Bei GN ist ne 56oced auch net schlechter als ne 5700:
(die Settings bei GN sind nach m.E. mit zuviel Partikel+Vol.+Tess.+Light+Shadows übertrieben,
würde man mit Vega sicher differenzierter einstellen-->siehe Anhang Tabelle)


----------



## cordonbleu (6. November 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Bei GN ist ne 56oced auch net schlechter als ne 5700:
> (die Settings bei GN sind nach m.E. mit zuviel Partikel+Vol.+Tess.+Light+Shadows übertrieben,
> würde man mit Vega sicher differenzierter einstellen)



Sehr geil. Das erfreut mich wirklich, dass die verhältnismäßig alte Vega doch so gut an die 5700 rankommt. Rdr2 wollte ich mir auch gönnen und da brauch ich mir dann ja keine Sorgen zu machen  
Warte aber eh noch mindestens einen Monat, bis die schlimmsten Bugs gefixt sind und es hoffentlich erste Rabatte gibt.


----------



## RX480 (6. November 2019)

Wenn RDR2 auf Xbox läuft, müsste doch das Game auch demnächst mal im Gamepass drin sein, oder?


----------



## Kirby01978 (6. November 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> LFC ist LowFramerateCompensation, das macht der Freesyncmoni automatisch.
> 
> btw.
> Mal ein Video mit RX570@1440p zur Orientierung mit Settings: Da sieht >40fps bereits flüssig aus.(TriplebufferOFF)
> YouTube



Ah, Danke für die Erklärung 
Hab gerade mal nachgeschaut und ja, mein Moni unterstützt auch LFC (40-155HHz)
Dann werd ich es mal testen bei Gelegenheit


----------



## RX480 (6. November 2019)

Jo,
setz mal das Fps-Limit 1x 45 und 1x 60 z.Vgl. in nem langsamen Game.
Bei 155Hz ist natürlich der Bereich etwas anders als mit 144Hz-Moni.(evtl. geht dann 50 vs. 60)

btw.
Evtl. gibts nur mit bestimmten Bios-Versionen (Board) mit Ryzen 3000 (?) kleine Probleme.
Würde das neueste Bios testen:
[Übersicht] Ultimative AM4 UEFI/BIOS/AGESA Übersicht (05.11.19)
Ob nun Virenscanner XYZ auf Ausnahme gesetzt werden muss und hier und da ne Soundkarte mit Gigabyte X570 Ärger macht, würde ich net überbewerten.
Falls der Launcher zuviel Ärger macht, kann man die gespeicherten Settings mal "löschen" um auf Default bzw. Safe zurückzukommen. Safe müsste das Game automatisch nach nem Crash anbieten.
edit: von nem User
"Abstürze hatte ich eigentlich nur am Anfang, immer wenn ich die Benchmarks mit veränderten Einstellungen testen wollte, so dass ich dann lieber immer n Neustart gemacht habe, um mit veränderten Einstellungen zu testen."

edit:
Falls Jemand mit Ryzen trotz Bios-Update den Launcher absolut net in den Griff bekommt(crash), gibt es ala GTA V die Möglichkeit ohne Launcher zu starten. Man muss nur ne andere GTAV-NO-Launcherversion reinpacken und rdr2.exe in GTA5.exe umbenennen.
How to play GTA 5 without sh**ty Rockstar launcher?! :: Grand Theft Auto V General Discussions


----------



## wuchzael (6. November 2019)

*Moin!*

Hier mal meine ersten schnellen Ergebnisse. Läuft erstmal, keine Zeit zum Fummeln... muss zocken .
Gucke mir dann in paar Tagen mal den Guide von Hardware Unboxed an, wenn Tim ausm Urlaub zurück ist.

Ryzen 7 1700X @ 4,0GHz
Asus Prime X470 Pro @ 4602 Bios
16GB DDR4-3400 CL14
Vega 64 @ ~1600/1000MHz
Sandisk Ultra S-ATA SSD 1TB
1440p/144Hz Acer XF270HUA

Vorerst spiele ich mit folgenden Settings:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ergebnis 1440p



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ergebnis 1080p (vermutlich CPU Limit, da GPU häufig auf 96%)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mit Schatten und Reflexionen auf mittel gibt's noch mal 5 FPS drauf in 1440p



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die "lows" sind nicht repräsentativ, da sie immer bei einem Kameraschwenk (Linkskurve) in der letzten Bench-Szene auftauchen. Ingame hab ich bei einer Schießerei im Schnee mal 54 FPS gesehen, ansonsten bin ich eher so bei 65-70 FPS mit obigen Settings. Freesync regelt.


*Grüße!*


----------



## RX480 (6. November 2019)

Danke für die Settings!

Ist bei Dir eigentlich im Wattman die Tesselation auf überschreiben 4x gestellt?
(weil sonst evtl. die Tess. im Game zu hoch wäre)


----------



## wuchzael (6. November 2019)

Ja, hab ich auch auf 4x begrenzt .

Vllt. kann R* ja mit kommenden Updates noch ein bisschen Leistung aus dem Hut zaubern. Ansonsten gilt wie immer: Einfach nicht immer alle Regler stur nach rechts knallen, dann klappt's auch mit den FPS.


Grüße!


----------



## D0cR3nz (6. November 2019)

RDR2 sieht so unverschämt gut aus
kann mich nicht satt sehen
ein glück hab ich mich nicht selbst gespoilert 

Mit DX12 habe ich allerdings andauernd Crashes nach ein paar minuten. 
Bin nun auf Vulkan ohne Crashes bisher.

DX12 wäre halt gut gewesen zwecks Image Sharpening.

In den Einstellungen bin ich etwas höher gegangen und hab auf 60 gecapped.

Lüppt 1a

Grüße


----------



## wuchzael (6. November 2019)

Image sharpening ist doch bei Vulkan auch an. Zumindest ist das bei mir der Fall, sieht jedenfalls anders aus, wenn ich es im Treiber aktiviere und deaktiviere.

Grüße!


----------



## D0cR3nz (6. November 2019)

Tatsache... Es war deaktiviert durch Treiber Reinstallation. 

Mein Fehler!


----------



## wuchzael (6. November 2019)

Vom erstmaligen Einstellungsaufwand (der mir allerdings sogar Spaß gemacht hat) mal abgesehen, ist Vega einfach ein geiles Stück Technik 

Es wird sich in den kommenden Tagen sicher noch herauskristallisieren, welche Settings wie viel Leistung brauchen. Da geht auf jeden Fall noch was . 

Grüße!


----------



## RX480 (6. November 2019)

Mal z.Vgl. Die Settings+Erläuterung von nem NVer auf resetera:
Oh, and few words on the setting and why I chose them:

Textures on ultra when you have the VRAM because it doesn't really cost any performance but you want the full texture details.
AF on 16x is a no brainer: better textures with no cost.
Lighting and global illumination quality: doesn't really change anything in terms of visuals and performance-wise. It might give a slight boost.
Shadow quality: you want that on high. On medium, it gets blocky and the "refresh-cycle", e.g. from moving trees, is lower and shadow movement looks blocky and not smooth. Ultra really does stomp your performance, though.
Far shadow quality: you want medium at least, since low removes shadows from the distance. For more depth, use at least medium. "high" increases the quality once shadows are drawn (with "medium").
Screen Space Ambient Occlusion: you definitely want that NOT disabled. It adds a lot of depth. Ultra settings noticeable more than high in some indoor areas (shelves, etc.) at only a slight performance hit.
Reflection and Mirror on high. There aren't THAT many reflecting objects in RDR compared to let's say Control. So the instances where they appear you might want them good looking. Performance hit isn't too big.
Particle quality is the only setting requiring the game to restart, hence it makes comparisons hard. I didn't see no difference but expect a slight performance boost, hence it's on medium. Snow storms etc. are very taxing, so this might help for that.
Tessellation: higher settings add more complexity, while ultra adds only minor detail only visible on side by side screenshots. For a very small performance boost I leave it at high.
TAA: It's awesome. Don't bother with FXAA or MSAA. TAA practically removes all jaggies and shimmering, if not, try the higher setting. TAA sharpening counters the blurryness (under advanced options).

I chose Vulkan because it was MUCH faster than DX12 in Doom. I didn't see much of a difference in RDR2, though. It introduces that camera stuttering bug for me, though, when playing with keyboard and mouse. So you might want to use DX12 or a gamepad when encountering that issue with Vulkan.

Near volumetric resolution I recommend medium, because low get's very blocky and "console-like". Maybe you want even "high". It does look great on high or ultra, performance hit is quite big though in instances with lot's of volumetric light shafts.
Far volumetric resolution's impact isn't that high, so is the visual impact as well. I leave it on low for a small gain in performance.
Particle Lighting quality: Didn't notice any difference so I left it on high.
Soft shadows: differences are very subtle and only affects certain shadows by the sun. Self-shadow from Arthur doesn't seem to be affected by the sun, strangely. Left it on medium to expect a small performance gain.
Grass shadow: same as soft shadows. Differences are barely visible. Even on low, Grass and small stones cast shadows.
Long shadows: you might want them because they really look great in sunset and sunrise. It's the same as in GTAV and long shadows were needed when a car's headlights should cast shadows. Instances in RDR2 are obviously more rare, but I'd leave them on.
Water reflection: you definitely want that on high. Medium and low are very blocky, blurry and have visibly less detail. Performance hit isn't that huge.
Water refraction: couldn't test it yet, left it on high.
Water physics quality: you want that as low as possible. Higher settings are literally KILLING the performance for barely noticeable effect. In fact, I didn't notice anything game changing. So use only a few clicks, maybe even go for the lowest. Water still looks awesome.
TAA sharpening: personal preference.
Reflection MSAA: I expect a performance hit while I don't think that the majority of reflections need MSAA. Didn't test it thoroughly, though.
Geometry level of detail: another huge performance slider. Don't use the lowest setting as it flattens many objects in the distance and removes entire geometries at distances. The second lowest enables real geometry in the distance. Further levels only increase accuracy of said geometry. Differences only noticeable on side by side screenshots.
Grass level of detail: increases draw distance. Huge performance hit. If you aim for 30fps, increase for excellent graphics fidelity, otherwise use lower settings but again not the lowest.
Tree quality: Affects very far draw distance. Performance impact from low to ultra is about 5%. Difference only visible on side by side screenshots, though.
Parallax Occlusion Mapping: I want as much details as possible on textures so I chose high. Performance hit is very small but measurable.
Decal quality: shouldn't really have a huge impact. Just in case ultra is bugged or too much when blood and bullets flying around I left it on high. It should only affect performance when taking a lot of space in your screen frame.
Fur quality: I love fur. Gimme the best fur available! It should only affect performance when taking a lot of space in your screen frame.

edit:
I noticed Global illumination and Lighting takes a bigger performance hit than previously expected/measured. It doesn't seem to change much perfomance-wise in outdoor scenes, but I found an indoor scene where going from both ultra to medium didn't change almost nothing visually but gave an almost 13% performance boost! You might want to check that feature and see for yourself.

edit2: Intro überspringen
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Red-...ntro-ueberspringen-mittels-Savegames-1336410/


----------



## Kirby01978 (7. November 2019)

Würde die Vega56 eigentlich von PCI 4.0 profitieren ? 
Bin gerade am überlegen mir den Ryzen 3600 anzuschaffen und daher auch die Überlegung ob ein B450 oder X570 Board.
Bei der 5700 sind hier und da wohl ein paar FPS rauszukitzeln dadurch


----------



## RX480 (7. November 2019)

No,
aber es kommt ja nächstes Jahr RDNA2. Da würde etwas Reserve net schlecht sein, falls der Aufpreis keine Rolle spielt.
RDNA2 könnte dann auch wieder HBCC haben und evtl. besser von PCiE 4.0 profitieren.

edit:
zu RDR2@Vulkan: falls AC net standardmäßig ON ist kann man das in der xml per Hand von false auf true ändern.
Das sollte die Frametimes verbessern, siehe ab 2:00:
YouTube


Mal noch was Schönes zum WE: das neue NFS Heat läuft gut auf Vega


----------



## czk666 (9. November 2019)

Ich habe meine Vega Pulse mit afterburner -100 undervoltet. Seit dem ich einen wqhd Monitor dran habe wird das Bild schwarz wenn ich mehr ins Minus gehe. Ist das normal? Powerlimit ist +50 und der ram auf 950.

Zudem arbeitet sie mit wqhd bei einigen Spielen deutlich. Ich habe eine Lüfterkurve gemacht wo sie bei ca 75 Grad bleibt dann aber auch Mal mit 40% Lüftergeschwindigkeit deutlich hörbar ist. Hotspot liegt dann bei um die 90 Grad.
Könnte ich sie noch wärmer werden lassen um sie leiser zu haben oder ist das nicht empfehlenswert?


----------



## RX480 (9. November 2019)

Bei Dir ist P7 immer noch auf 1100mV und das ist schon MAX bezogen aufs Powerlimit.
Deine Graka ist vermutlich jetzt schon sehr sehr sehr warm.

Idealer wäre ein gezieltes UVen per Wattman.
Nur mit AB kommt man in den niedrigen States net weiter runter, weil die kleinen Spannungen -100mV schon an der Grenze sind.

Anbei 2 Varianten: Bei der 56max-Variante die HBM-Spannung auf 925mV.
Das ist net die Spannung vom HBM-Speicherbaustein sondern nur die vom SOC-Kontroller.


----------



## czk666 (10. November 2019)

toll danke. sie ist jetzt tatsächlich viel kühler. ich kann allerdings den zero fan modus nur anstellen wenn ich den lüfter auf automatisch habe? heißt er pustet durchgehend mit mind 30% bei manueller lüfterkurve. ich bekomme auch irgendwie die leistungsüberwachung in game nicht angezeigt. ich kann keinen eigenen hotkey auswählen und die tastenkombination geht bei mir nicht. p


----------



## RX480 (10. November 2019)

Lade Dir mal den MemoryTweaker runter. Dort kannst Du weniger Lüfter für P0 einstellen.11% müsste problemlos gehen.
Zerofan finde ich net so gut, weil sich im Idle das Gehäuse schon zu sehr aufheizt.
GitHub - Eliovp/amdmemorytweak: Read and modify memory timings on the fly

Bei mir mit der Ref(Radiallüfter geht sogar weniger als 10%):
(die Mem-Settings bitte ignorieren, die gehen nur mit Samsung-HBM)


----------



## czk666 (10. November 2019)

ich muss windows 10 im testmodus laufen lassen für das programm?
die ganzen timings links kann ich ignorieren?


----------



## RX480 (10. November 2019)

Nein,
Die Version XL ist die Falsche.

Bitte die Andere herunterladen.
Release GUI Version Beta3 (x64 / x86) . Eliovp/amdmemorytweak . GitHub

Die X64.zip müsste mit W10 funzen.


----------



## Mariollo (11. November 2019)

D0cR3nz schrieb:


> Aloha zusammen,
> 
> kurze Frage.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

mit meiner ASUS AREZ Vega56 geht dies auch so. Ich weiß keine Lösung.


----------



## RX480 (11. November 2019)

Bei Installationsproblemen:

Nehm den 19.10.1 WHQL als Neuinstallation:
https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-19-10-1

Bei Bedarf den 19.11.1 drüberbügeln.
https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-19-11-1


----------



## Mariollo (11. November 2019)

Hi,

das versuchte ich bereits mit dem 19.10.1 WHQL, jedoch wird Star Citizen jedesmal zwangsbeendet.  Es reicht schon die Auflösung von 1900x1200 auf 1920x1080 zu ändern und der Monitor (HP ZR2440w) fährt in den Standby. Nur die Lüfter laufen weiter.
Der einzige Treiber der funktioniert ist der 18.10.16 WHQL von der ASUS Seite.


----------



## fischkopp20011 (11. November 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir die Tage ein komplett neues System gebaut und leider bekomme ich kein Bild mit der ASUS ROG Strix RX Vega 56.
Gestern habe ich die alte Grafikkarte von meinem Kumpel eingebaut und mit der startet der Rechner problemlos.

Daher hab ich heute die RX Vega 56 umgetauscht, leider habe ich auch mit der neuen das selbe Problem.

Habt ihr eine Idee woran das liegen könnte bzw. sind solche Probleme evtl. bekannt? Bei den Kommentaren von Saturn waren auch 2 Kunden die meinten die GraKa sei kaputt geliefert worden.
Ich kann mir aber eig nicht vorstellen, dass die so viele kaputte Ware im Umlauf haben :-/

Aktuell läuft der Rechner, die Grafikkarte wird "pulsierend" beleuchtet (im langsamen Wechsel rot - aus - rot ...) und die beiden LEDs an der Stromversorgung leuchten auch.
Nur kein Signal kommt am Monitor an. Ich hab es mit HDMI und DVI probiert. Das Mainboard gibt keine Fehlercodes von sich (Speaker is angestöpselt)
Bin für jede Idee dankbar.


----------



## cordonbleu (11. November 2019)

Schade, dass die restliche Hardware geheim ist. Da ist wohl wieder die Glaskugel gefragt. 
Da du ja schon so schlau warst eine Karte vom Kumpel zu testen, hast du im gleichen Zuge deine Vega mal bei ihm eingebaut und geschaut, ob dort ein Bild kommt? Das würde die Sache ja schon etwas eingrenzen. 
An zwei defekte Karten in Folge glaube ich eher weniger.


----------



## Gurdi (11. November 2019)

Würde auch sagen die Vega mal in nem anderen Rechner ausprobieren, es kann in seltenen Fällen am hohen Anschaltstrom liegen den das NT nicht packt.


----------



## fischkopp20011 (11. November 2019)

Danke für die Antwort, hier noch die weiteren Komponenten.
Wollte dich nicht zur Glaskugel zwingen 

600 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 11 
AMD Ryzen 5 3600 
960GB Corsair Force Series MP510 M.2 2280 PCIe 3.0 x4 NVMe 
16GB (2x 8192MB) G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000 DIMM CL16-18-18-38 Dual Kit
MSI B450-A Pro MAX AMD B450 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail	
Scythe Mugen 5 Rev.B Tower Kühler

Ich probier mal die GraKa in einem anderen Rechner einzubauen.


----------



## czk666 (11. November 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Nein,
> Die Version XL ist die Falsche.
> 
> Bitte die Andere herunterladen.
> ...



krass mit deinem stärkeren uv bleibt die karte in 1440p mit einem 75 fps lock unter 70 grad und somit unhörbar. 
ich habe bisher alle getesteten spiele mit max details laufen. (battlefront2, bf5, shadow of the tomb raider, metro exodus, forza horizon 4, re2 remake )
ich bin gespannt wie es mit rdr2 läuft wenn es in 6 monaten spielbar ist


----------



## RX480 (11. November 2019)

Mariollo schrieb:


> Es reicht schon die Auflösung von 1900x1200 auf 1920x1080 zu ändern und der Monitor (HP ZR2440w) fährt in den Standby. Der einzige Treiber der funktioniert ist der 18.10.16 WHQL von der ASUS Seite.



Das klingt ja echt übel! = Treiber vom Juni 2018
Hast Du W10 1903 ganz aktuell?

Mit der nativen Auflösung 1900x1200 gehts wohl?
Geht denn auf dem Desktop 1920x1080 überhaupt? Dann würde ich Das mal vor Gamestart umstellen.

Gibt es in dem Gameforum von StarCitizen ähnliche Probleme mit dem Treiber?
Vllt. kann Jemand hier im Thread aushelfen, der auch SC spielt.

Ansonsten könnte man nur weiter auf den 19.9.2 WHQL zurückgehen.
Das ist bei mir der letzte empfohlene in den RadeonSettings.
https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-19-9-2
oder
den DCH-Treiber 19.20 vom August: sollte im W10 Appstore verfügbar sein 
(den hat mir letztens mal W10-Update draufgebügelt)


----------



## fischkopp20011 (11. November 2019)

fischkopp20011 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort, hier noch die weiteren Komponenten.
> Wollte dich nicht zur Glaskugel zwingen
> 
> 600 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 11
> ...




Nachdem ich jetzt mein altes 700 Watt CoolerMaster Netzteil angeschlossen habe, ist der PC angelaufen.

Meint ihr das 600 W ist zu schwach oder hat das eher einen Defekt?


----------



## EyRaptor (11. November 2019)

600Watt ist auf keinen Fall zu wenig Power ... falls das Netzteil die noch zuverlässig liefern kann.
Mit dem 600 Watt Straight Power 10 hab ich meine Vega unter Wasser schon hart übertaktet ohne dass es das NT gejuckt hätte.


.... btw, ich hab meine Vega jetzt wieder unter Wasser gesetzt und eingebaut weil ich einfach mal wieder Bock auf Vega hatte


----------



## Typhoon007 (11. November 2019)

Hallo. Ich habe mein Saphire Nitro+ RX Vega 64 über Wattmann automatisch undervoltet weil ich mich damit nicht auskenne und möchte auch die Takt etwas erhöhen aber hab gemerkt beide Sachen aufeinmal automatisch kann man nicht. Nur eine Sache. Oder was stimmt da nicht?

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (11. November 2019)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Hallo. Ich habe mein Saphire Nitro+ RX Vega 64 über Wattmann automatisch undervoltet weil ich mich damit nicht auskenne und möchte auch die Takt etwas erhöhen aber hab gemerkt beide Sachen aufeinmal automatisch kann man nicht. Nur eine Sache. Oder was stimmt da nicht?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk



Ja entweder oder.


----------



## RX480 (11. November 2019)

Bei 600W müsste man schon etwas beim anschliessen falsch machen, das nur 1x 12V-Leitung die ganze Last abbekommt.
Die Besonderheit vom NT sind ja 2x 12V - Kreise. (mit hervorragender HoldUp Time)


----------



## wuchzael (11. November 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> .... btw, ich hab meine Vega jetzt wieder unter Wasser gesetzt und eingebaut weil ich einfach mal wieder Bock auf Vega hatte



Und ich bin kurz davor, das auch noch einmal zu probieren. Mir fehlt nur noch mindestens 1x gutes Zureden, dass es diesmal klappt und ich beim vorliegenden Kühler-Angebot zuschlagen sollte 


Grüße!


----------



## Typhoon007 (11. November 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja entweder oder.


Und wenn ich es manuell mache? Gibt es da ein paar werte oder Mittelmaß die bei allen Karten gleich gut funktionieren? Kann mir jemand paar werte nennen die ich einfach manuel eintragen kann?

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## EyRaptor (11. November 2019)

Hm ... ansich scheint dieser Loop jetzt performanter zu sein als der letzte mit dem ich die Vega betrieben hab.
Anscheinend haben die Monate, in denen die Karte jetzt mit Wasserblock einfach rumlag aber den Hotspot Temps geschadet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist noch immer ganz Nett in Witcher 3 1440p 




wuchzael schrieb:


> Und ich bin kurz davor, das auch noch einmal zu probieren. Mir fehlt nur noch mindestens 1x gutes Zureden, dass es diesmal klappt und ich beim vorliegenden Kühler-Angebot zuschlagen sollte



Alles klar , ich hab mein Job verstanden.
SCHAU DIR MAL DIE TEMPS AN (also nicht unbedingt die Hotspot Temps , obwohl die auch ok sind)

Edit:
Schließe mich janni851 an ... mach es


----------



## janni851 (11. November 2019)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Und ich bin kurz davor, das auch noch einmal zu probieren. Mir fehlt nur noch mindestens 1x gutes Zureden, dass es diesmal klappt und ich beim vorliegenden Kühler-Angebot zuschlagen sollte
> 
> 
> Grüße!



Tu es 




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wuchzael (11. November 2019)

Mit UV sind die Temps ja auch gar nicht so wild und der Lärm hält sich auch in Grenzen, aber sobald man mal nen µ mehr Dampf braucht, wird's schnell nervig.

So sieht's nach 1h Red Dead Redemption 2 aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber es geht ja auch um's Basteln etc 


Grüße!


----------



## EyRaptor (11. November 2019)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Mit UV sind die Temps ja auch gar nicht so wild und der Lärm hält sich auch in Grenzen, aber sobald man mal nen µ mehr Dampf braucht, wird's schnell nervig.
> 
> So sieht's nach 1h Red Dead Redemption 2 aus:
> 
> ...



Das sieht ja garnicht so wild aus. 
Eigentlich ziemlich gute Temps für 1300 rpm. Aber der Auslesefehler-spike im Verbrauch  1200 WATTT omg^^


----------



## wuchzael (11. November 2019)

Klar, 1234W is mein Energiespar-Profil. Weniger geht mit Vega nicht, weißte doch 

Ne, sind halt so auch nur 975mv, da ist alles knorke. Nur mit mehr Dampf steigt auch mehr Dampf auf  


Edit: Gerade noch mal 1h gezockt und auf exakt dieselben Temperaturen gekommen. Spiele gleich noch mal (morgen frei  ) mit etwas mehr Takt.


Edit2: Habt ihr nen Tipp, welche Wärmeleitpaste gut funktioniert? Beim 1. Versuch hatte ich die Kryonaut verwendet. Ich hab aktuell nur Arctic Ceramique 2 Paste da, die sehr sehr zäh ist, aber gerade das soll ja für Vega relativ gut sein? Weiß noch nicht, ob diese (wie meine erste Nitro) auch ein nicht gemoldetes Package hat.


Edit3: So, noch mal ne Runde gedaddelt und CapFrameX und GPU-Z mitlaufen lassen. 1440p mit Hardware Unboxed "optimized" Settings bin ich bei 73 FPS Average und von den 1800 aufgezeichneten Sekunden waren 1799,94 Sekunden "smooth gameplay", das kann man glaube so lassen. Hotspot und Lüfter passen an und für sich auch, aber wirklich "leise" ist anders 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grüße!


----------



## Vicblau (13. November 2019)

fischkopp20011 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort, hier noch die weiteren Komponenten.
> Wollte dich nicht zur Glaskugel zwingen
> 
> 
> ...





Hab vor einer Woche die strix 56 in einen neuen rechner verbaut..

550W bq straight power
Ryzen 3600
1tb samsung ssd
16 gb gskill NEO 3600
MSI B450-A Pro MAX
Alpenföhn Olymp
NZXT H700

Beim erstmaligen Einschlten blieb das Bild schwarz, erst nach dem xten mal, aber auch nur wenn er ne weile aus war, kam ein Bild...


----------



## RX480 (14. November 2019)

Die Crytek-NeonNoirDemo kann getestet werden:
CRYENGINE | News: Ray Tracing for Everyone: Neon Noir benchmark tool released
edit:
Bei CB gibts dann wieder einen Userbenchmarkthread dazu. SehrHoch@WQHD sollte für Vega machbar sein.
Community-Benchmarks: Crytek Neon Noir misst Raytracing-Leistung ohne DXR - ComputerBase
Hier mal ne Vega56@WQHD in sehr hoch mit >50fps
Bericht - Community-Benchmarks: Crytek Neon Noir misst Raytracing-Leistung ohne DXR| Seite 2 | ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Knetauer (14. November 2019)

Hallo allerseits

Ich habe seit einiger Zeit das Problem, dass mein PC während des Spielens sowohl als auch beim normalen gebrauch zufällig immer mal wieder einen Blackscreen bekommt. Dieser hört nach einigen Sekunden wieder auf, jedoch ist dann, falls ich gespielt habe, das Bild des Spiels verschwunden, der Sound ist jedoch noch hörbar.
Im Windows 10 Eventmanager lässt sich danach keine passende Fehlermeldung finden. Außerdem ist nach dem Fehler das Fenster der AMD-Settings durchsichtig
Bereits versuchte Lösungsansätze:

Grafikkarte bei Mindfactory eingesendet; Keine Fehler gefunden;
PC mehrmals komplett neu aufgesetzt;
Grafikkartentreiber mit DDU zurückgesetzt und neu installiert;
Virtuellen Arbeitsspeicher erhöht;
Netzteil gewechselt von einem 550W be quiet zu einem 750W be quiet;
Ram mit dem Windows-Arbeitsspeicherdiagnose-tool und Memtest86 auf Fehler überprüft: Keinen Fehler entdeckt (Dabei hab ich jedoch nur beide gleichzeitig überprüfen lassen und nicht einzeln)
Prozessor auf Überhitzung kontrolliert: Beim Spielen konstant zwischen 50 und 55 Grad.

PC specs:
Arbeitsspeicher: 16gb ddr3 ram (2x8gb)
Grafikkarte: Radeon RX Vega 56
Prozessor: intel Xeon CPU E3-1231 v3
Netzteil: 750W be quiet! Straight Power Pro 11 Modular
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z97P-D3

Nicht Übertaktet


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## RX480 (14. November 2019)

Nehm mal aus Spass das HDMi-Kabel statt DP bzw. umgedreht.
oder
Ansonsten würde ich auf dem Desktop mal nur 60Hz verwenden statt 144Hz oder was bei Dir der Moni so nativ hat.
(als Custom Resolution in den RadeonEinstellungen/Anzeige erstellen und dann auf dem Desktop Rechtsklick/Einstellungen-->erweiterte Einstellungen /alle Modi auswählen)

Wenn es nur ein Fenster/Vollbildproblem ist einfach 2x ALT+Enter drücken.


----------



## wuchzael (14. November 2019)

Moin!


So, Umbau auf Wasser ist wider erwarten heute schon erfolgt, da hat DHL sich tatsächlich selbst übertroffen .

Temperaturen sehen aktuell ganz gut aus, hatte nach 1h Valley Loop 69°C Hotspot. Mal sehen, wie lange es dieses Mal gut geht .

PS: Auch diese Nitro hatte wieder ein ungemoldetes Package, diesmal aber aus Taiwan statt aus Korea .


Grüße!


----------



## Serenity1904 (15. November 2019)

Kurze einfache Zwischenfrage. 
Was ist besser bei Treiber Update?

Installation und Profil reinladen oder Neuinstalltion und alles per Hand eingeben? 

Geht rein um Watman...

Danke


----------



## RX480 (15. November 2019)

Beim 19.11.2 brauchst Du nur drüberbügeln. Ist eh nur ein Beta-Treiber. Profile gehen weiterhin.
Nur bei WHQL lohnt sich ne Neuinstallation. (x) 

(x) Dann bei Neuinstall.+ Problemen die Werte mal schnell neu eintippen+speichern.
dito MemTweaker (da mach ichs vorsichtshalber nach ner Neuinstall)


----------



## wuchzael (15. November 2019)

Installiere die Treiber immer "normal" und mache das Profil neu, weil es in der Vergangenheit öfter zu komischen Ergebnissen geführt hat, wenn man alte Profile mit ner neueren Treiberversion geladen hat.

Wobei ich aber ehrlich gesagt seit einer Weile schon externe Tools (AMD Memory Tweak, OverdriveNtool) benutze, weil man da schneller und übersichtlicher an die Werte kommt.

Grüße!


----------



## Serenity1904 (15. November 2019)

Okay danke euch  
Habe es bisher auch immer per Neuinstallation gemacht und kurz Werte eingegen. 
Dachte aber man könnte sich das sparen, aber alles gut. Ist ja nur ne Arbeit von 5 min vll


----------



## Ace (15. November 2019)

Guten Abend zusammen,
Vielleicht kann mir einer helfen,habe eine mir eine Asus Rog Strix Vega 64 OC Gaming gekauft
und alle Benchmark die starte oder ein Spiel geht der Vollbildmodus nicht und es springt wieder aus den Desktop zurück
was könnte das sein?
Habe jetzt ein neues Mainboard ( Gigabyte Aorus B450 M),CPU ( Ryzen 5 3600X ) und Ram ( 16GB Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro)  eingebaut und diese Karte
dazu mit dem Problem,weiß da jemand was?


----------



## wuchzael (16. November 2019)

*Moin!*

Kurze Rückmeldung von mir... es ist bereits der zweite Tag nach dem Umbau vergangen und die Vega ist noch nicht abgeraucht... vielleicht habe ich ja dieses Mal tatsächlich Glück.

Das nicht vergossene, mit IPA gereinigte Taiwan Package. Die Schlitze zwischen GPU und HBM habe ich ganz vorsichtig mit einem Zahnstocher von der alten "Paste" befreit. Aber nicht 1000%ig, weil ich kein Risiko eingehen wollte. Habe jetzt die Gelid GC Extreme verwendet, großzügig drauf und dann flächig verspachtelt, dabei die Schlitze komplett ausgefüllt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht das ganze nun verbaut aus...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach ca. 1h Valley Benchmark in 1080p max Settings und nebenbei 8 Threads zu 100% ausgelastet (CPU Burner) hatte ich 69°C Hotspot bei ca. 38,5°C Wassertemperatur.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Wassertemperatur gefällt mir nicht. In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass ich da NULL Reserve habe - aktuell ca. 23°C Raumtemperatur, im Sommer auch mal 28°C! - werde ich da noch etwas Radiatorfläche nachrüsten und nach und nach auf vernünftige Lüfter umrüsten. 


*Grüße!*


----------



## Downsampler (16. November 2019)

Ace schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen,
> Vielleicht kann mir einer helfen,habe eine mir eine Asus Rog Strix Vega 64 OC Gaming gekauft
> und alle Benchmark die starte oder ein Spiel geht der Vollbildmodus nicht und es springt wieder aus den Desktop zurück
> was könnte das sein?
> ...



Die M$ C++ Runtimes 2017 bzw. 2015, wenn vorhanden, deinstallieren. Jeweils beide Versionen, 32 Bit und 64 Bit.

Treiber nochmal runterladen und erneut installieren.

HDCP im Treiber abschalten.

Wenn du es so nicht hinbekommst, könntest du versuchen die Runtimes von 2015 manuell von der M$ Download Seite herunterzuladen und zu installieren bevor du den Treiber oder das Aura Tool installierst.

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit den Runtimes und Windows 7. Die Runtimes vom AMD Treiber und dem Asus Aura Tool sind verschiedene, aber beide von 2015 und miteinander nicht kompatibel. Wenn man Treiber und Aura in der falschen Reihenfolge installiert, dann gibt es solche Probleme. Im Treiber-Installer wird ein Fehler angezeigt und man sieht dort, daß die Runtime schon installiert ist und danach funktioniert der Treiber nicht korrekt. Das galt für den Treiber von der beiligenden Asus CD und für die Treiber bis letztes Jahr November. Ob das mit den aktuellen Treibern noch so besteht, kann ich dir nicht sagen.

Gelöst habe ich das so, daß ich erst den Treiber und Tool wieder deinstalliert habe, dann die Runtimes gelöscht habe, dann das Aura Tool installiert und RGB abgeschaltet habe, danach Tool und Runtimes wieder gelöscht und den Treiber normal installiert habe. Das Aura Tool habe ich seitdem nie wieder installiert. Leider ist das die einzige mir bekannte Möglichkeit um die RGB Beleuchtung der Karte zu steuern bzw. abzuschalten.

Es gibt für die C++ Runtimes von 2015 bis 2017 nur jeweils einen Eintrag in der Softwareliste für 32 Bit und 64 Bit. Werden diese von einem Programm neu installiert, wird die vorhandene Version, falls älter, einfach ersetzt. Falls die Version von dem neuen Programm älter ist, erscheint eine Fehlermeldung und die Runtime wird nicht installiert. Und so wird aus C++ Runtime 2015 die C++ Runtime 2017 usw.

Wenn du jetzt ein Programm installierst oder einen Treiber, der z. B.  Version 2017 mit installiert, dann werden alle folgenden Programme, die Version 2015 oder ältere 2017er Versionen installieren wollen, einen Fehler ausspucken und die Installation des Runtimes abbrechen bzw. nicht durchführen. Ob diese Meldung jedoch angezeigt wird oder nicht, liegt an den Einstellungen des jeweiligen Installers. Die Dateien der "veralteten" Runtimes fehlen dann in den entsprechenden Ordnern und die installierten Programme/Treiber funktionieren nicht.

Das es für jede Runtimeversion einen extra Eintrag in der Softwareliste gibt, gilt nur für die Versionen von 2005 bis 2013.

Umgehen lässt sich der Käse wohl nur so, daß man direkt nach der Systeminstallation die aktuellen Runtimes von M$ installiert. Dort sollten alle Dateien der älteren Versionen drin sein. Nur sollte man zuerst die von 2015 installieren und dann die von 2017 darüber, weil bei der Installation der 2017er die Einträge von 2015 verschwinden.

Da hat M$ mal wieder einen echten Bock geschossen. Seitdem der Satan Nadella am Ruder ist, bauen die dort nur noch MIST.


----------



## RX480 (16. November 2019)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Nach ca. 1h Valley Benchmark in 1080p max Settings und nebenbei 8 Threads zu 100% ausgelastet (CPU Burner) hatte ich 69°C Hotspot bei ca. 38,5°C Wassertemperatur.
> Die Wassertemperatur gefällt mir nicht. In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass ich da NULL Reserve habe - aktuell ca. 23°C Raumtemperatur, im Sommer auch mal 28°C! - werde ich da noch etwas Radiatorfläche nachrüsten und nach und nach auf vernünftige Lüfter umrüsten.



Das ist net sehr Praxisnah. Bei Shadow mit R7+9900 reicht der Synergieeffekt dicke aus.
CPU+GPU sind selten gleichzeitig auf Volllast.
Vermutlich wirst Du auch im Sommer damit auskommen.

Wie sind denn aktuell die Temps in RDR2 ?


----------



## wuchzael (16. November 2019)

Moin!

Bei Red Dead sind die Temperaturen sehr ähnlich und ich hab im Sommer echt ne Bullenhitze in meiner Zockerbude direkt unterm Dach. Ich denke ich werde noch einen zusätzlichen 240er ans Gehäuse schrauben, sieht eh total asymmetrisch aus, wenn nur einer davon an der rechten Gehäusewand liegt und die Dinger gibt's ja weiterhin fürn Zwanni bei Aquatuning...

Grüße!


----------



## RX480 (16. November 2019)

Jo,
nur ein Radi ist natürlich sehr knapp. Dann ist der 2. natürlich Gold wert.


----------



## wuchzael (16. November 2019)

Ich hab aktuell einen 360er in der Front, der kalte Luft von außen ansaugt und einen 240er extern ans rechte Seitenteil montiert. Von den 240ern hänge ich noch einen dazu. Möchte es halt relativ leise haben und dazu müssen die Lüfter langsam drehen -> mehr Radiatorfläche nötig....

Grüße!


----------



## EyRaptor (16. November 2019)

Wobei ein externer Mora dann doch eigentlich passender wäre.


Was für einen internen 360er Radi hast du denn?
In meinem Benchtable benutze ich auch einen (zugegeben sehr fetten) 360er Radi und da gibts 0 Temp Probleme.

Edit:
Interne und externe Radis kann man eigentlich nicht gut vergleichen.
Ich hab mich eben daran erinnert, dass Sys 2 (als es noch wassergekühlt war) im Dark Base Pro 900 
mit nem 360er und nem 420er öfters 50C° Wasser im Sommer erreicht hat.


----------



## RX480 (16. November 2019)

Lasst mal die Kirche im Dorf. Mit nem Ryzen 3000 auf Sparflamme passiert da net viel.
Würde mal ala Duvar etwas UVen:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/470191-sammelthread-amd-ryzen-2336.html#post10100549


----------



## wuchzael (16. November 2019)

Habe die 30er Nexxxos full copper Radiatoren. Mora hab ich auch schon überlegt, aber ich will bald das Gehäuse wechseln und bin mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig, ob da dann die Wakü intern oder extern verbaut werden soll. Das alte Case geht dann an meinen Stiefsohn, der freut sich auch über die Radiatorfläche, von daher sind die 20€ nicht umsonst ausgegeben .


Edit: Der Wechsel auf Noctua NF-P12 Redux (nur an dem externen 240er) hatbei gleicher Raumtemperatur ca. 2°C bessere Wassertemperatur gebracht. War beim ersten Test nach dem Auspacken erst etwas enttäuscht, weil die Noctuas bei kaum geringerer Lautstärke sogar gefühlt weniger Luft bewegt haben als ein Arctic F12 PWM, aber - wie beschrieben - scheint der Druck am Radiator doch eine größere Rolle zu spielen. Werde wohl die Tage noch einen zweiten 240er mit so zwei "Einsteiger"-Noctuas nachrüsten und vielleicht die billigen Aigo RGB Lüfter umlöten (dass ich sie über's Board oder wenigstens meine Lüftersteuerung regeln kann). Vielleicht ersetze ich die aber auch zeitnah gegen "gescheite" Lüfter. Die sehen zwar gut aus aber bewegen echt kaum Luft und machen dabei schon verhältnismäßig viel Lärm.


Grüße!


----------



## RX480 (17. November 2019)

Wenn Du bei dem 240er aussen Platz hast nehm doch die alten Artic mit als Pull zusätzlich.
(gehe mal davon aus, das Du alle Radis mit Push betreibst, weil sonst der höhere Druck net wirksam wird)

btw.
Wenn dann noch ein alter Artic übrig ist, kannste Den auch einfach auf die Backplate der Graka legen 
(Pusten lassen)

edit:
Falls Jemand mal seine WLP erneuern möchte, hier ein Tipp aus dem Luxx: Lage des Hotspot
[Sammelthread] AMD RX VEGA Sammelthread + FAQ - Seite 408
Den enthaltenen Link zu Igor auch mit anschauen.


----------



## wuchzael (17. November 2019)

Moin!

Jau, alle Radis in push Konfiguration. Geht auch nicht anders, weil im Gehäuse keine Lüfter mehr zwischen Radiator und Grafikkarte passt und bei dem extern montierten Radiator geht auch keine push-pull, weil auf der Rückseite Abstandhalter zwischen Seitenteil und Radiator sind, damit die Luft überhaupt durch den Radiator strömen kann.

Lüfter auf die Backplate würde sicher was bringen aber ist für mich optisch nen nogo . 

Habe den Kühler übrigens auch nach Igor's Anleitung montiert und verwende die Gelid GC Extreme Wärmeleitpaste. 

Grüße!


----------



## janni851 (18. November 2019)

Mittlerweile hab ich mit NFS Heat gezogen und musste meine Settings, die 100% F1 stable waren, etwas runterdrehen. Anscheint reagiert die Frostbite Engine etwas anders auf das Undervolting/OC. 

P7 ist jetzt bei 1602MHz bei 993mV. Damit steigt der real anliegende Takt nie über 1500MHz und so läuft es.

Grüße

Janni851


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wuchzael (18. November 2019)

Um die 1500MHz ist imho eh der sweetspot für die Vega 64, so bleibt die bei mir bei ca. 180W ASIC und auch mit dem Luftkühler war sie so angenehm kühl und leise.

Wie sieht dein HBM aus? 1000MHz und tREF auf 15.600 haben bisher glaube alle geschafft . 


Grüße!


----------



## RX480 (18. November 2019)

Janni hat ne 56 und daher net HBM-Takt 1000.

Eher sind die 1000 bei Dir extrem niedrig.
Wieviel geht denn jetzt unter Wasser stabil?
und
Habe gerade gesehen, das Du bei Igor im Forum nach dem MPT gefragt hast.
Da würde sich für nen eff.Takt von 1500 tatsächlich OverDrivnTool und ein Tweak per SPPT-Editor anbieten.
HBM-P3=950mV und HBM-P2=925mV wäre doch sicher ausreichend. Meist lässt sich dann GPU-P7-Takt höher setzen als mit HBM-P3 >= 956mV, weil der Chip insgesamt zahmer ist.
Passend wäre dann GPU
P5 950mV (ist eigentlich direkt mit HBM-P3 gekoppelt im PPT-Editor)
P6 968..975mV (testen, was stabil bei Takt 1522)
P7 981mV
Müsste in sup4k für 1500MHz reichen.


----------



## wuchzael (18. November 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Janni hat ne 56 und daher net HBM-Takt 1000.


Oh Schande, das hab ich gar nicht gesehen. Mir kam die Spannung für den erreichten Takt so hoch vor, dass ich von ner 64er ausgegangen bin. Die 56er Pulse von meinem Stiefsohn kommt nämlich bei 931mv schon auf ca. 1550MHz effektiv . Bei der 56er sind 1000MHz HBM Takt natürlich NICHT für jeden erreichbar, sondern eher die Ausnahme, das stimmt!



RX480 schrieb:


> Eher sind die 1000 bei Dir extrem niedrig.
> Wieviel geht denn jetzt unter Wasser stabil?
> und
> Habe gerade gesehen, das Du bei Igor im Forum nach dem MPT gefragt hast.
> ...



Ich habe noch nicht weiter ausgelotet, wie hoch der HBM nun unter Wasser geht. Mit dem Luftkühler (Silent-Kurve) hatte er bei der neuen Karte anfangs in GTA 5 schon ab 1045MHz Artefakte verursacht, bei max. 65°C. Vielleicht lag es auch an einer Treiber-Version, denn bei meinem höchsten Fire Strike Score unter Luft lief der HBM auf 1100MHz (AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. PRIME X470-PRO) und da gab es nur bei über 70°C gegen Ende der Grafik-Tests vereinzelt Artefakte.

Deine vorgeschlagenen Spannungswerte beweise man wieder, dass du echt weißt, wovon du sprichst  -  P7=975/981mV sind exakt die Spannung, die ich für effektive 1500MHz brauch. Die 981mV eigentlich sogar nur in PUBG, wo ich die FPS nicht begrenze, sonst läuft alles auch mit 975mV stabil.


Ich habe aktuell drei Profile im OverdriveNtool gespeichert, die alle drei unter Luft entstanden sind:

Effektiv 1500MHz GPU und 1000MHz HBM
P7 = 1597MHz@975mV / P3 = 1000MHz@953mV (tREF 15600), PT: -25% ~180W ASIC

Effektiv 1600MHz GPU und 1000MHz HBM
P7 = 1657MHz@1044mV / P3 = 1000MHz@956mV (tREF 19500), PT: -17% ~200W ASIC 

Effektiv 1700MHz GPU und 1100MHz HBM
P7 = 1757MHz@1200mV / P3 = 1100MHz@988mV (tREF 23400), PT: 100% (SPPT Eintrag) ~ 400W ASIC total beknackt 

Gut möglich, dass da immer noch Verbesserungspotenzial besteht, aber ich bin mit den Settings so eigentlich schon ganz happy und bis auf das mit 100% PT haben die sich was Stabilität, Verbrauch und Temperatur angeht echt bewährt. Jetzt unter Wasser sind die Temperaturen und die Lautstärke aber eh kein Problem mehr.

Nach dem MPT Tool hatte ich gefragt, weil ich noch Hoffnung hatte, dass ich die Spannung doch irgendwann noch mal über 1200mV wuppen könnte 


Grüße!


----------



## janni851 (18. November 2019)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Oh Schande, das hab ich gar nicht gesehen. Mir kam die Spannung für den erreichten Takt so hoch vor, dass ich von ner 64er ausgegangen bin. Die 56er Pulse von meinem Stiefsohn kommt nämlich bei 931mv schon auf ca. 1550MHz effektiv . Bei der 56er sind 1000MHz HBM Takt natürlich NICHT für jeden erreichbar, sondern eher die Ausnahme, das stimmt!



Ich hatte bei dem Anlauf einfach nur die MHz gesenkt, ohne die mV anzupassen, damit ich mal nen paar Stunden zocken kann ohne Absturz. Sprich was bei dem Takt an mV geht, hab ich noch garnicht getestet. Aber ich stell die 931mV mal ein und gucke[emoji1]

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## janni851 (18. November 2019)

Sooo, Doppelt oder nichts 

Ich habe eben mal mehr leienhaft als professionell die mV angepasst und jetzt ca 1,5h NFS Heat gezockt.

@Wuchzael, welche Auflösung nutzt ihr bei der 56er? Meine klebt mit den niedrigeren mV bei 1440Mhz fest. Teilweise taktet die Karte in niedrigeren P-States, obwohl recht viel los ist, weil z.B. Rennstart ist. Ich nutze Full HD, was ja sowieso nicht die Recheneinheiten der Karte richtig auslastet, soweit ich mich erinnere.

Hab das Setting eben fix abfotografiert, damit ich den Post hör vom Handy machen kann. Hoffe man kann was erkennen, ich habe kein Tapatalk Premium.

Grüße!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wuchzael (18. November 2019)

Moin!

Der "Kleine" zockt an nem 29" Ultrawide in 2560x1080, CPU ist bei ihm ein 4770K @ 4,2GHz.

Hier mal die Einstellungen von der 56er Pulse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hatten aber die Spannung bei P7 auf 931mV genommen, weil irgend ein Unreal Engine Spiel nicht stabil mit 925mV lief. Powertarget muss auch nicht auf 50% stehen!


NFS Heat läuft bei mir mit nem Ryzen 1700X auch öfter ins CPU-Limit, sodass die Vega 64 heruntertaktet (1440p/hoch).


Grüße!


----------



## RX480 (19. November 2019)

P6 919mV = eff. 925 zusammen mit P7 925 = eff. 925 ist ja auch sinnlos. P7 931 passt besser.
dito
Sollte Janni mal versuchen P6 926mV durch 925mV zu ersetzen und P5 auf 918mV.

Generell, falls ein Game unstable ist, net die Spannungen verändern, 
sondern erstmal versuchen den P6+7-Takt abzusenken. Der HBM sollte auch net an der Kotzgrenze laufen.

Falls Jemand den Bedarf hat die 56 sparsamer einzustellen, kann man u.U. mit Änderung von HBM-P2 auf 850mV
und HBM-P3 900mV per PPT-Editor vom OverDrivnTool mehr rausholen.(siehe Anhang)
Das wird nur wirksam durch den Eintrag in der Registry, den PPT beim "Save" macht.
In der PPT ist meist HBM-P3 mit GPU-P2 verknüpft. Das hat nix zu sagen, weil man im Wattman oder Tweaker 
trotzdem GPU=900mV auf einen anderen State, z.Bsp. GPU-P4 legen kann.

Und anschließend mit mehr tRFC=240 geht mit Samsung i.d.R. auch HBM-Takt 1000.
Mit tRFC 225 meistens HBM-Takt=980. I.d.R. geht bei mir ca. 15-20MHz mehr als mit default tRFC 208.
Aber mit Hynix würde ich gar net an der tRFC rumspielen!, sondern nur mit dem normalen HBM-OCen 
auskommen, weil der anscheinend ganz ANDERS eingestellt ist.

DAS GEHT ABER EIGENTLICH FÜR DEN LABERTHREAD SCHON ZU WEIT.
(besser im UV-Thread dazu austauschen)

Mal ein Bild zu den Prozzis in NfS Heat: die 3000er haben anscheinend Vorteile


----------



## czk666 (19. November 2019)

czk666 schrieb:


> krass mit deinem stärkeren uv bleibt die karte in 1440p mit einem 75 fps lock unter 70 grad und somit unhörbar.
> ich habe bisher alle getesteten spiele mit max details laufen. (battlefront2, bf5, shadow of the tomb raider, metro exodus, forza horizon 4, re2 remake )
> ich bin gespannt wie es mit rdr2 läuft wenn es in 6 monaten spielbar ist



Ich habe jetzt leider das Problem, dass in regelmäßigen Abständen wenn ich Spiele, sich die Spiele aufhängen und dann die Radeon Software auch hängt und ich sie manuell beenden muss und dann immer alle Einstellungen zurück gesetzt werden. 
Ist das ein Zeichen dafür dass die Werte nicht passen oder dass sich Wattmann und das amd memory tweak zusammen nicht vertragen?


----------



## Kirby01978 (19. November 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Und anschließend mit mehr tRFC=240 geht mit Samsung i.d.R. auch HBM-Takt 1000.
> Mit tRFC 225 meistens HBM-Takt=980. I.d.R. geht bei mir ca. 15-20MHz mehr als mit default tRFC 208.
> Aber mit Hynix würde ich gar net an der tRFC rumspielen!, sondern nur mit dem normalen HBM-OCen
> auskommen, weil der anscheinend ganz ANDERS eingestellt ist.



Ich bekomm meine auch auf 1020HBM .. nur in Spielen die die Unreal Engine benutzen wie z.B. Hellblade bilden sich sofort Artefakte. 
In Tomb Raider habe ich damit keine Probleme 

Meine derzeitigen Werte: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim P7 kann ich nicht mehr höher gehen.Bei 10Mhz mehr Absturz. 
Ich kann natürlich auf über 1000mV gehen und P7 noch um einiges pushen, dann erreiche ich auch locker um die 1650Mhz - aber dann zieht die Karte auch 50W - 70W mehr aus der Steckdose und wird um einiges heißer, vor allem der Hotspot.
Mit den 981mV erreiche ich im Durchschnitt  in Spielen 1550Mhz .. je nach Spiel und sie zieht 150-170W.


*@RX480: *
Hast Du dein Timing Level wieder auf "0" laufen ?
Habe gesehen daß du noch einige Änderungen vorgenommen hast im Memory Tweaker bei den Timings 1-4. 
Hast Du dadurch spürbare Veränderungen bemerkt ? 
*EDIT: 
*Wow , vielen Dank für das tolle Setting. In Tomb Raider sind es gerade mal 2FPS average weniger. Dafür ist sie um einiges kühler und sparsamer. 
Das mit dem Timing Level hab ich dann begriffen warum nur "0" in dem Setting (instant reboot )

Ich bin nun vor ein paar Tagen auf den Ryzen 3600@4,2Ghz allcore umgestiegen von dem 4790k .. hab es nicht bereut 

*@czk666*: Das ist meißt ein Zeichen dafür daß die Werte nicht passen. Also entweder die Werte runter oder die Volt hoch.
Welche Werte hast denn gerade laufen ?


----------



## Ace (20. November 2019)

Kann das sein das der neue Treiber Müll ist? Benchmark wie 3Dmark usw starten nicht richtig


----------



## janni851 (20. November 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> P6 919mV = eff. 925 zusammen mit P7 925 = eff. 925 ist ja auch sinnlos. P7 931 passt besser.
> dito
> Sollte Janni mal versuchen P6 926mV durch 925mV zu ersetzen und P5 auf 918mV.
> 
> ...



Spannungen hab ich für Heat so übernommen, läuft einwandfrei[emoji106] danke dir.

Grüße

Janni851


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (21. November 2019)

Kirby01978 schrieb:


> *@RX480: *
> Hast Du dein Timing Level wieder auf "0" laufen ?
> Habe gesehen daß du noch einige Änderungen vorgenommen hast im Memory Tweaker bei den Timings 1-4.
> Hast Du dadurch spürbare Veränderungen bemerkt ?



Das Bsp. oben war von BlackBestie. Ich selbst brauch momentan net soviel Takt und bin deswegen sehr viel niedriger unterwegs.(HBM-P2+3 Spannung per PPT-Editor reduziert)
Die Timings in Zeile 1 sollte man nur mit Samsung verstellen. TimingLevel 0 scheint doch ein mue safer zu sein.
Wie bereits gesagt kann man mit Samsung und etwas höherer tRFC den HBM-takt noch anheben, braucht man aber net unbedingt machen weil ne niedrige tRFC+HBM normal OCed schärfer ist. Das ist nur ne Spielerei für die Galerie gewesen. tRFC 208 ist bei Samsung normal und 225 nehme ich nur in Games, die sehr instabil sind, = etwas langsamer.

btw.
Wer mit der 56 nur in FHD spielt, dem wird evtl. auch ein gaaaanz niedriges Setting reichen.
Um mal zu zeigen, wie seeeehr unterschiedlich meine beiden Chips sind und trotzdem den selben eff.Takt haben
--> siehe Anhang: deswegen ist es auch net einfach für nen Dritten den Chip ideal einzustellen, geht nur ungefähr,
die stabilen Takte bei P6+7 muss halt wirklich Jeder selbst für sich herausfinden.
(gehe selbst für 24/7 net auf nen allzu hohen HBM-Takt, lieber safe und GPU-Takt optimiert / Watt)


----------



## Kirby01978 (21. November 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das Bsp. oben war von BlackBestie. Ich selbst brauch momentan net soviel Takt und bin deswegen sehr viel niedriger unterwegs.(HBM-P2+3 Spannung per PPT-Editor reduziert)
> Die Timings in Zeile 1 sollte man nur mit Samsung verstellen. TimingLevel 0 scheint doch ein mue safer zu sein.
> Wie bereits gesagt kann man mit Samsung und etwas höherer tRFC den HBM-takt noch anheben, braucht man aber net unbedingt machen weil ne niedrige tRFC+HBM normal OCed schärfer ist. Das ist nur ne Spielerei für die Galerie gewesen. tRFC 208 ist bei Samsung normal und 225 nehme ich nur in Games, die sehr instabil sind, = etwas langsamer.
> 
> ...



Deine 2te Karte ist mit 1652 und 902mV aber schon echt gut dabei. Das würde meine nicht mitmachen 
Wo liegt da in Spielen dann dein Corewert ca. ? So wie auf dem Screen zu sehen bei 1450-1500Mhz ? 


Ich bin in WQHD unterwegs, da bin ich hin und wieder schon froh über ein paar Mhz mehr auf dem Core.
Wobei man ja wirklich sagen muss, ob der Core nun auf 1480 oder 1550Mhz läuft - das macht sich letztendlich von den FPS nicht so wirklich bemerkbar


----------



## RX480 (21. November 2019)

Das Setting ist net in jedem Fall benchstable. Brauchts aber auch net sein, weil ich halt nur in 1800p@50Hz mit 50fps spiele. Da interessiert mich net, obs mit >75fps stabil bleibt.
Der rel. hohe eff.Takt kommt durch die geringe Auslastung. Da sind beide Chips schon im Boost.
Ne Singlegraka mit 100% Auslastung läuft dann ungefähr bei 1400, was aber für FHD auch reicht.

Wenn beide Chips 0%-Auslastung haben, sieht der max. Boosttakt dann so aus: noch etwas höher
(beim Drucken, wars wie Raustabben = Nulllast)


----------



## Kirby01978 (21. November 2019)

Hab deine beiden Settings nun mal ausprobiert und den Tomb Raider Bench laufen lassen. 
Beide laufen doch stabil bei mir  
Bei 99% Auslastung der GPU pendelt sich der Takt bei ca. 1470Mhz ein bei geringem Verbrauch und sehr geringer Abwärme.
Hab P7 mal spaßeshalber um einiges erhöht um mal wieder zu schauen. 1600Mhz effektiver Takt sind ohne Probleme drin aber es schießt natürlich alles andere dann nach oben
was sich für die paar FPS einfach nicht lohnt und in keinem Verhältnis steht.. .aber das wissen wir ja nun schon


----------



## RX480 (21. November 2019)

Schön, das sowas verrücktes Niedriges auch bei Dir läuft.(x)
Bei mir hilft immer die niedrige SOC-Spannung von 875mV =HBM-P3. Das ist halt ne ganze Ecke zahmer als 906...918mV.

(x) Dein eff. Takt ist natürlich Spitze, aber Dein Chip war eh besonders gut.


----------



## Downsampler (21. November 2019)

Vielen Dank für eure regen Diskussionen und Tips.

Ich habe jetzt die Settings von janni815 aus Post #12893 und deine Anpassungsvorschläge aus Post #12895 zusammengeführt und ausprobiert, PL bei allen +50%, also maximaler Verbrauch von 248 W für den Benchmark.

Timespy vorher:

AMD Radeon RX Vega 56 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 5 2600X,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X470 AORUS ULTRA GAMING-CF

Firestrike vorher:

AMD Radeon RX Vega 56 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 5 2600X,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X470 AORUS ULTRA GAMING-CF

Timespy nach den Anpassungen:

AMD Radeon RX Vega 56 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 5 2600X,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X470 AORUS ULTRA GAMING-CF

Firestrike nach den Anpassungen:

AMD Radeon RX Vega 56 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 5 2600X,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X470 AORUS ULTRA GAMING-CF

Settings sind aktuell diese, inklusive PT auf 165 Watt gesetzt per Registry Mod, alles mit Treiber 19.10.1:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit den Verbesserungen dürften meine Temperaturen und der Stromverbrauch nochmals gesunken sein gegenüber vorher im Normalbetrieb (FRTC 60 und PL -15).


----------



## RX480 (21. November 2019)

Wenn Du schon mit dem PPT-Editor arbeitest, würde ich mal HBM-P2 auf 893 und HBM-P3 auf 900mV runternehmen. Und dann passend GPU P3=906mV und P4=912mV.

Oft kann man dann GPU-P7 nochmal um 5-10MHz anheben.
Das muss net zwingend schneller sein, aber evtl. sparsamer/kühler/leiser.

Im Editor auf SAVE schreibt in die Registry, evtl. auch nochmal den PC neu starten.



Kirby01978 schrieb:


> Hab deine beiden Settings nun mal ausprobiert und den Tomb Raider Bench laufen lassen.
> Beide laufen doch stabil bei mir
> Bei 99% Auslastung der GPU pendelt sich der Takt bei ca. 1470Mhz ein bei geringem Verbrauch und sehr geringer Abwärme.
> Hab P7 mal spaßeshalber um einiges erhöht um mal wieder zu schauen. 1600Mhz effektiver Takt sind ohne Probleme drin



Also in der Hinsicht kann ich entgegengesetzt nachlegen. Es sind nochmal 6mV weniger drin:
(aber wiegesagt bei mir nur mit fps-Limit stabil, passend zur Lüftereinstellung; die primäre Graka wird anscheinend heute von ULPS etwas eingebremst im Takt, das wechselt manchmal bei mir von Tag zu Tag)
edit:
Mal noch ein Schnappschuss von C3, da scheint aus irgendeinem Grund ULPS net bei der primären Graka zu bremsen.Werde mal noch zur Safety auch bei der sek.Graka mit dem HBM-Takt noch ein mue runtergehen.


----------



## Kirby01978 (24. November 2019)

Da kannst Du allerdings nochmal nachlegen .. und die Settings liefen bei mir auch nur wenn die GPU nicht konstant mit 99% belastet wurde, ansonsten hat sich der Treiber verabschiedet. 
Werde die Tage mal noch ein wenig wieder rumprobieren. 

Mein momentanes Setting: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1000 auf dem HBM mit 225 sind auch drin. 

Bin immer noch am überlegen vielleicht doch mal noch auf V64 Bios zu flashen aber ob es sich wirklich lohnt das Risiko einzugehen. 
Hab zwar Dual Bios aber hab da schon andere Horrorstorys gelesen , deswegen ein wenig Angst 
Zudem würden die Temps dann wahrscheinlich mit Luftkühlung ein Problem werden nehme ich mal an. 
Hab in einigen Foren nochmal danach gesucht um wieviel die Temps beim flash ansteigen, je nach OC, aber nicht fündig geworden.


----------



## Downsampler (24. November 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure regen Diskussionen und Tips.
> 
> Ich habe jetzt die Settings von janni815 aus Post #12893 und deine Anpassungsvorschläge aus Post #12895 zusammengeführt und ausprobiert, PL bei allen +50%, also maximaler Verbrauch von 248 W für den Benchmark.
> 
> ...



Okay im Normalbetrieb mit PL -15% gibts Probleme damit. PBUG z. B. erzeugt hohe Last und der Treiber kackt ab, inklusive Speicherartefakte. Seltsam ist, daß es beim Benchmark einwandfrei läuft. PL -10% läuft hingegen.


----------



## wuchzael (24. November 2019)

Für PUBG stelle ich auch die nächsthöhere Spannung ein, obwohl mein eigentliches Setting in allen anderen Spielen, Anwendungen und Benchmarks einwandfrei läuft. Unreal Engine eben  

Grüße!


----------



## RX480 (24. November 2019)

@Kirby
Bleib beim 56er, das hat eh bessere Timings. Eher lohnt sich ein Versuch mit Overdrivntool+PPT-Editor,
um HBM-P2 auf 893mV zu setzen , damit HBM-P3=900mV möglich wird. 
(theoretisch geht evtl. auch HBM-P2=868 und P3=875mV bei Dir, passend zu GPU-P7=950mV)

btw.
Begrenzen des eff. Taktes durch weniger PT kann bei Einigen eher instabil werden, weil dann der Arbitrator zu sehr eingreift=Takt+VDDC=unruhig.
Insofern ist mir persönlich das Energiesparen per Fps-Limit deutlich lieber.

edit:
Weil ich ja ne rel. unübliche Resolution verwende gibts übrigens einen überraschenden Effekt ala RDR2.
Dort hängt die Physik an den Fps.
Also hab ich mal in Grid2 mit Vsync gebencht und überraschenderweise gabs net 50 sondern 60fps im Ergebnis.
Ich vermute, die olle Engine nimmt die 60Hz als Fps-Limit von meiner Desktopauflösung 1440p@60Hz statt die 1800p@50Hz.
Daher hab ich mal auch auf dem Desktop auf 50Hz geändert und siehe da, jetzt läuft es inGame auch mit den 50fps.
Muss mal bei Gelegenheit schauen, ob die anderen Ki-Fahrzeuge jetzt ein mue langsamer fahren.


----------



## Kirby01978 (24. November 2019)

Also ich versuche nun die ganze Zeit herauszufinden und zu googlen was dieser PPT-Editor ist. 
Müsste doch was mit Powerpoint sein oder ? 
Wenn ich im Overdrive Tool oben links auf das Symbol klicke bekomme ich dort leider keine Option.

*EDIT: *Hat sich erledigt.. hatte falsche Version. 

P2 und P3 angepasst: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P7 musste ich doch noch um 10Mhz runtergehen.
Werde aber auf jeden Fall noch ein wenig weiter rumspielen. 

Was mich noch interessieren würde, ich habe es bestimmt auf den letzten 200 - 500 Seiten überlesen  
Ich spiele eigentlich hauptsächlich mit P6 + P7 rum. 
Haben die anderen P-States Einfluß darauf ob die Übertaktung scheitern könnte bzw es zu Instabilitäten kommt ?


----------



## RX480 (24. November 2019)

Jetzt kannst Du mal spassenshalber 

GPU
P1= 868mV = HBM-P2
P2=1102@875mV = HBM-P3
und
P3=1227@906mV
P4=1327@912mV
P5= 1427@918mV
P6= 1527@931mV-->1532
P7=1627@943mV-->1637
oder 
P3=1257@912mV
P4=1357@918mV
P5= 1437@925mV
P6= 1537@937mV-->1542
P7=1637@950mV-->1647
setzen.

Würde dann nur versuchen P6+7 in 5+10 MHz-Schritt anzuheben, damit der Abstand gleich bleibt.
P5 ist quasi immer der unsicherste Wert in den Beispielen.
Die Timings vom Vram würde ich erstmal auf default lassen und den HBM-Takt mal auf 960 runternehmen.
Für 24/7 brauchst Du eher selten HBM-Takt 980.

Die kleinen States P1-5 würde ich sicherheitshalber net noch weiter ändern 
ggü. dem Vorschlag.
Nach m.E. haben höhere GPU-P7-Spannungen auch Auswirkungen auf die Stabilität 
der kleinen States. Deswegen sind beide Varianten leicht unterschiedlich.

btw.
Der Abstand zw. HBM-P3 und GPU-P7 sollte auch net größer als 75..125mV sein.
125mV eigentlich nur bei RX64@h2o, z.Bsp. :
HBM-P3=1000mV
GPU-P7= 1125mV
Beide würde ich dann nur gemeinsam in 25mV Schritten anheben.


----------



## Kirby01978 (24. November 2019)

Danke Dir nochmal 

Hab nun mal getestet und dann auch jeweils in 5Mhz Schritten angehoben. 
Dies ist das maximum , danach wird er instabil. 
Mit diesen Werten lief der Superposition und ne Weile der Heaven 4.0 ohne Probleme durch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Core liegt dabei durchgängig bei knapp unter 1500Mhz


----------



## RX480 (24. November 2019)

Geh mal bitte zur Sicherheit mit 
P5=1442
P6=1547
etwas tiefer.

Ob Du für 24/7 unbedingt HBM-Takt 980 brauchst?
Du bist ja jetzt insgesamt etwas niedriger, so das eigentlich 960 fürs Spielen reicht.
(früher hatte HBM-Takt 980 zu GPU-P7= 993mV gepasst)


----------



## Kirby01978 (24. November 2019)

Habe P5 + P6 angepasst.
Meintest Du mit den Timings vom Vram den tREF auf default ? oder ebenso die Timings in der Timing 1 Leiste ? 
Die 980 nehme ich eigentlich hauptsächlich fürs benchen ..1000 mit tRFC 225 läuft auch ohne Probleme durch .. aber das ist dann wirklich davon abhängig ob es überhaupt notwendig ist.
24/7 hatte ich ihn bisher auf 950 laufen


----------



## janni851 (24. November 2019)

Würden sie 980Mhz  bei dir Gamestable laufen? Bei mir ist 950Mhz Stabil, maximal gehen je nach Game 955Mhz

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (24. November 2019)

Kirby01978 schrieb:


> Habe P5 + P6 angepasst.
> Meintest Du mit den Timings vom Vram den tREF auf default ? oder ebenso die Timings in der Timing 1 Leiste ?
> Die 980 nehme ich eigentlich hauptsächlich fürs benchen ..1000 mit tRFC 225 läuft auch ohne Probleme durch .. aber das ist dann wirklich davon abhängig ob es überhaupt notwendig ist.
> 24/7 hatte ich ihn bisher auf 950 laufen



Ich bin meist zu faul noch mal im Tweaker die Timings umzustellen.
Lasse Zeile 1 und tREF auf Default. Dafür HBM-Takt=960 alltags wäre net schlecht.
tREF=15600 sollte aber auch safe sein. (tRFC fasse ich nur für spassige Screenshots an)

Finde allgemein erstmal 880+920+960 sind ganz gute Schritte vom 800-Default-Takt.
10-15-20% mehr

@Janni 
Du hast ja noch weniger GPU-Takt als Kirby, so das auch HBM-Takt 940..950 für 24/7 reicht.

Immer nur soviel HBM-Takt wie NÖTIG.
Bei Timespy gabs mal ne Faustregel = Test1 avg.Fps/50*1000+10MHz Reserve
Also bei 47,5fps wären 960MHz sinnvoll und bei 45,5fps reichen dann 920MHz.
Wobei die 56 durch die scharfen Timings auch ohne die 10MHz Reserve klar kommt. 
Die sind eher für die 64 mit lahmen Timings sinnvoll.


----------



## Kirby01978 (24. November 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ich bin meist zu faul noch mal im Tweaker die Timings umzustellen.
> Lasse Zeile 1 und tREF auf Default. Dafür HBM-Takt=960 alltags wäre net schlecht.
> tREF=15600 sollte aber auch safe sein.
> 
> ...



Werd ich mal so umstellen und dann auch nochmal im Tool abändern. 
Der Unterschied zwischen 960 und 1000 ist eh sehr gering.. in den meißten Fällen wo ich es getestet habe machte es 1FPS max. mehr aus .. teils 2.. das wars aber auch. 
tREF werd ich denke ich auf 15600 lassen. Im Vergleich zum default bringt der im Durchschnitt 2-3FPS mehr ^^

@Janni : Ja die laufen Gamestable.


----------



## RX480 (25. November 2019)

@Kirby
Dein neuer Ryzen 3600 passt sehr gut für neue Games:
(mit Ram OCen siehts ja noch ca. 10-15% besser aus)


----------



## Kirby01978 (25. November 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> @Kirby
> Dein neuer Ryzen 3600 passt sehr gut für neue Games:
> (mit Ram OCen siehts ja noch ca. 10-15% besser aus)



Hab den Ram schon von stock 3200Mhz CL16-18-18-38 auf 3600 CL16-19-16-34 nun laufen .. hat noch mal einiges gebracht wie ich bisher im 3D Mark oder Spielebenches sehen konnte 
Am besten wären natürlich noch für den  Ryzen 3600Mhz CL14.. aber die Kosten auch um einiges mehr.  Für die Ripjaws hab ich nun 65€ bezahlt und konnte sie gut übertakten. 

Den Ryzen hab ich auf 4,2Ghz allcore laufen.
Und entgegengesetzt vieler Antworten aus Foren war der Sprung vom 4790k doch schon ziemlich spürbar.

Bin mal gespannt wie lange die Vega56 noch ihren Dienst im Rechner verrichten wird. 
Bisher ist auf jeden Fall noch nichts aufgetaucht was einen Tausch rechtfertigen würde.


----------



## RX480 (25. November 2019)

Es greift ja net nur die CPU auf den Ram zu sondern auch die Graka. Damit hast Du Beiden geholfen.
Sieht man zumindestens bei den großen Grakas in den Userbenchmarks bei CB immer ganz deutlich,
das die letzten Fps beim Ram geholt werden. (gerade in COD MW)

Hat eigentlich W10 1909 nen Unterschied bei Dir ausgemacht?


----------



## Kirby01978 (25. November 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Es greift ja net nur die CPU auf den Ram zu sondern auch die Graka. Damit hast Du Beiden geholfen.
> Sieht man zumindestens bei den großen Grakas in den Userbenchmarks bei CB immer ganz deutlich,
> das die letzten Fps beim Ram geholt werden. (gerade in COD MW)
> 
> Hat eigentlich W10 1909 nen Unterschied bei Dir ausgemacht?



Konnte keinen Unterschied feststellen. Läuft, wie eigentlich immer, rund. 
Ich weiß daß 1909 wohl vor allem beim Ryzen etwas geholfen haben soll aber hab den ja selber erst seit 1 Woche verbaut und da gab es das Update schon.
Daher keinen Vergleich in Bezug auf Ryzen zwischen 1903 und 1909 

Zum Thema daß nicht nur CPU sondern auch GPU profitieren. 
Seit dem Ryzen + Speicher habe ich wirklich echt gute Frametimes.. das hilft natürlich beim Spielen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei uncapped Frames liegen sie zwischen 9 und 10ms ...mit capped 72FPS zwischen 13 und 14ms. 
Mit dem 4790k + 2400Mhz DDR3 vorher waren sie schon höher, zwar nun nicht um ein vielfaches aber immerhin. 

Was für mich auf jeden Fall eine Erleichterung ist daß die Kerne nun nicht auf 80% - 100% permanent laufen und ich nebenbei noch was offen haben kann
und das natürlich einige neuere Titel von mehr als 4 kernen profitieren.
Mal ganz davon abgesehen daß der i7 ein wirklicher Hitzkopf war


----------



## RX480 (25. November 2019)

150W für 100fps und Lüfter <1500 = NICE

Wie gehts dann bei 72 fps? (sind ja mit LFC =144Hz und sollte net schlechter aussehen)


----------



## Kirby01978 (25. November 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> 150W für 100fps und Lüfter <1500 = NICE
> 
> Wie gehts dann bei 72 fps? (sind ja mit LFC =144Hz und sollte net schlechter aussehen)



Da sieht auch alles wunderbar aus 
Die uncapped hatte ich nur mal genommen für die Frametimes zum Veranschaulichen. 
Cappe eigentlich jedes Spiel sonst auf die 72Fps




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (25. November 2019)

114W und Lüfter 1080U/min, damit lässt es sich gut leben.

Viel Spass!


----------



## Downsampler (25. November 2019)

Kirby01978 schrieb:


> Hab den Ram schon von stock 3200Mhz CL16-18-18-38 auf 3600 CL16-19-16-34 nun laufen .. hat noch mal einiges gebracht wie ich bisher im 3D Mark oder Spielebenches sehen konnte
> Am besten wären natürlich noch für den  Ryzen 3600Mhz CL14.. aber die Kosten auch um einiges mehr.  Für die Ripjaws hab ich nun 65€ bezahlt und konnte sie gut übertakten.
> 
> Den Ryzen hab ich auf 4,2Ghz allcore laufen.
> ...



Mit dem Ryzen 5 2600X und den Ripjaws 3200er CL16 RAM habe ich im Aida64 - Cache and Memory Benchmark ein Ergbnis von 48,4 GB/sec erzielt. Laut diesem Test RAM-OC auf AMD Ryzen 3000 im Test: Testergebnisse - ComputerBase ist das etwas mehr als mit einem Ryzen 3000 und 3200er RAM. Und bei dem Test wurden teure CL 14 Module verwendet.


----------



## cordonbleu (25. November 2019)

Kirby01978 schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wie lange die Vega56 noch ihren Dienst im Rechner verrichten wird.
> Bisher ist auf jeden Fall noch nichts aufgetaucht was einen Tausch rechtfertigen würde.



Die Vega war bei vielen nicht auf dem Schirm weil sie zu Zeiten des Miningbooms für Gamer quasi nicht verfügbar war. Auch ist die Vega halt ne Bastelkarte. Ich meine, teilweise 20 % Mehrleistung sind schon ein Argument sich etwas damit zu beschäftigen und zu optmieren. Der Stromverbrauch lässt sich ja mittlerweile auch gut bis sehr gut in den Griff bekommen. 
Die Vega ist also quasi gewachsen. 
Obwohl die Karte schon von 2017 ist, habe ich meine auch erst dieses Jahr  gekauft und die muss noch einige Jahre durchhalten.


----------



## Kirby01978 (25. November 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Mit dem Ryzen 5 2600X und den Ripjaws 3200er CL16 RAM habe ich im Aida64 - Cache and Memory Benchmark ein Ergbnis von 48,4 GB/sec erzielt. Laut diesem Test RAM-OC auf AMD Ryzen 3000 im Test: Testergebnisse - ComputerBase ist das etwas mehr als mit einem Ryzen 3000 und 3200er RAM. Und bei dem Test wurden teure CL 14 Module verwendet.



Aida64 hab ich nur die Testversion. Daher zeigt er mir leider nur Read und Latency an im Benchmark. 
Hab mal den Memory Mark von Passmark durchlaufen lassen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@cordonbleu: 
Ich hab sie mir auch erst dieses Jahr gekauft, hatte vorher noch eine GTX970 laufen 
Es kommt ja auch drauf an in welcher Auflösung man spielt. Wenn man in 1080p unterwegs ist wird sie denke ich ihren Dienst auch noch übers nächste Jahr hinaus verrichten. 
Für WQHD wird es eventuell ein wenig kritisch werden irgendwann im Laufe des nächsten Jahres.
Das hängt natürlich auch von den eigenen Ansprüchen ab  .. wie hoch will man die Settings haben .. wieviel FPS reichen einem usw. 
Nichts desto trotz hab ich den Kauf auf keinen Fall bereut  Für mich war es entweder die Vega 56 oder die RTX2060 zu dem Zeitpunkt und ich bin froh mich für die V56 entschieden zu haben.


----------



## Rumtata (25. November 2019)

Hallo ihr liebe, ich bin seit 2 Tagen auch Vega´ner, da ein Freund mit der Referenz karte unzufrieden war (Lautstärke) und sie seit 6 Monaten nur bei ihm rumlag, hab ich sie für 100€ bekommen.
Zum Glück hab ich noch nen Morpheus II rumliegen und bekomme das also in den Griff.

Bevor ich nun umbaue und OC betreiben wollte ich mal sehen wie leise man die Referenz durch UV und ohne OC bekommt, das scheint aber nicht beim HBM zu Funktionieren.
GPU läuft laut HWInfo und Afterburner auf den eingestellten 0,9Volt, der HBM aber auf 1,250Volt in allen P.States.


Mit "AMD Memory Tweak" kann ich die werte zwar ändern, allerdings nutzt er dann nur noch den P2 welcher sich im Gegensatz zu den anderen auch nicht ändern läst und auf 700Mhz bei 0,9Volt bleibt.
P3 Wird dann ignoriert.(kein screenshot gemacht von)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Frage an euch: Muss ich zwingen ein anderes Bios Flashen oder was ist nötig um auch den HBM zu UVolten oder was mache ich Falsch?

LG


----------



## Kirby01978 (25. November 2019)

@Rumtata: 
Am besten du postest mal einen Screen von deinen Einstellungen hier rein 
Du musst kein anderes Bios flashen für OC und UV


----------



## Rumtata (25. November 2019)

Alles klar, leider übernimmt er beim  "AMD Memory Tweak" die werte nicht für HMB P2 und wenn ich es mit dem Tool einstelle (Edit: Versuche, es geht ja nicht damit)  geht er auch nicht mehr über diesen P-State (also 3 liegt gar nicht mehr an).

In Wattman scheint er den HMB bzw die Voltage komplett zu Ignorieren, oder zeigt HWInfo das nur Falsch an? 
(besseres Tool zum auslesen der HMB Spannung?)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Die werte sind nur rein zum Testen, hab da kein Schema hinter  also ich hab noch nicht das Maximum an UV ausgetestet sondern einfach was eingetragen^^


----------



## Kirby01978 (25. November 2019)

oh je.. da ist ja einiges im argen 
Auch ist die HBM P2 Spannung höher als die P3 usw. deswegen liegt 3 auch nicht mehr an vermute ich.

Ich würde ja einige Settings posten mit denen ich gearbeitet habe aber ich bin da auch mehr Leihe als Profi was die genauen Werte angeht und möchte da nichts falsches sagen. 
Da würde ich dir raten auf Tipps zu warten von den Erfahrenen Leuten hier im Thread. Die können dir bestimmt besser helfen als ich.


----------



## Rumtata (25. November 2019)

Ja irgendwie bin ich da noch nicht so Firm drin, wie gesagt der P2 lässt dich auf Gedeih und Verderb nicht ändern 

So oder so, vielen Dank für deine Mühe.. sagt mir ja zumindest das da was nicht so Läuft wie es soll  
Wobei ich jetzt schon sehr zufrieden bin mit der Vega 56, davor hatte ich eine RX 480 und joar das is schon ne spürbare Steigerung bei den FPS, selbst @stock (und bei dem Preis vor allem^^)

P.S. Mir geht es pur ums UV, kein OC oder PT erhöhen da ich in den paar Games die ich Spiele schon die gewünschten FPS erreiche. (Das kommt vielleicht mal Später^^)


----------



## Kirby01978 (25. November 2019)

Rumtata schrieb:


> Ja irgendwie bin ich da noch nicht so Firm drin, wie gesagt der P2 lässt dich auf Gedeih und Verderb nicht ändern
> 
> So oder so, vielen Dank für deine Mühe.. sagt mir ja zumindest das da was nicht so Läuft wie es soll
> Wobei ich jetzt schon sehr zufrieden bin mit der Vega 56, davor hatte ich eine RX 480 und joar das is schon ne spürbare Steigerung bei den FPS, selbst @stock (und bei dem Preis vor allem^^)



Den HBM P2 kannst du auch nicht über den Memory Tweak oder Wattman ändern, dafür brauchst du andere Tools. 
Aus der Karte wirst noch einiges mehr rauskitzeln können.
Welche Vega56 ist es denn genau ? und lies mal im GPU-Z aus ob du Samsung oder Hynix Speicher hast: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rumtata (25. November 2019)

Leider hatte er die OVP nicht mehr, daher weiß ich nur das es eine referenz Karte von ASRock ist (DHE Lüfter ist von ASRock und ASRock Backplate).
Laut GPU-z ist der HMB2 von Samsung.

LG

Grad noch mal ins Gehäuse geschaut: Phantom Gaming das ist alles was ich noch erkennen kann.


----------



## Kirby01978 (25. November 2019)

Rumtata schrieb:


> Leider hatte er die OVP nicht mehr, daher weiß ich nur das es eine referenz Karte von ASRock ist (DHE Lüfter ist von ASRock und ASRock Backplate).
> Laut GPU-z ist der HMB2 von Samsung.
> 
> LG
> ...



Ah ok dann wird es wahrscheinlich diese hier sein: ASRock > Phantom Gaming X Radeon RX VEGA 56 8G


----------



## RX480 (26. November 2019)

cordonbleu schrieb:


> Die Vega war bei vielen nicht auf dem Schirm weil sie zu Zeiten des Miningbooms für Gamer quasi nicht verfügbar war. ... und die muss noch einige Jahre durchhalten.


Meine beiden 56er sind noch von 2017 und zum Launchpreis von je 399€ erstanden.(da war Cf auch noch unterstützt)
Wahnsinn, das dieses Jahr teilweise <199€ möglich war.(gebrauchte Ref. für 100€ ist ja crazy)
Echte Alternativen wirds wohl erst mit der 7nm+ oder der 5nm-Fertigung geben.
Navi-7nm ist ja nur in komischen Gameworksspielen etwas besser.



Rumtata schrieb:


> Hallo ihr liebe, ich bin seit 2 Tagen auch Vega´ner, da ein Freund mit der Referenz karte unzufrieden war (Lautstärke) und sie seit 6 Monaten nur bei ihm rumlag, hab ich sie für 100€ bekommen.
> Zum Glück hab ich noch nen Morpheus II rumliegen und bekomme das also in den Griff.
> 
> Mit "AMD Memory Tweak" kann ich die werte zwar ändern, allerdings nutzt er dann nur noch den P2 welcher sich im Gegensatz zu den anderen auch nicht ändern läst und auf 700Mhz bei 0,9Volt bleibt.
> ..oder was mache ich Falsch?


Umbau mit Morpheus 2 kann beim Hotspot tricky sein, wenn es net die Vega-Edition ist.
(die Vega-Edition hat ne bessere Kontaktfläche)
Außerdem braucht man mit Morpheus auf jeden Fall sehr gute Lüfter mit hohem Druck, damit die VRMs net zu warm werden.

Um HBM-P2 zu editieren braucht man das OverdrivnTool, wo man den PPT-Editor integriert hat.
PPT-Editor mal im Bild siehe Post #12905 von downsampler
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...md-rx-vega-laberthread-1291.html#post10107045
OverdriveNTool - tool for AMD GPUs | guru3D Forums
Vor Nutzung vom PPT muss man sich das Bios per GPU-Z auf dem Desktop ablegen, dann öffnen.
Der Save-Button vom Editor schreibt die neuen Werte in die Registry.
Ich würde erstmal nur im Editor die Spannungen ändern und den Takt so lassen!!!
Hinterher kann man noch ganz normal im Wattman oder mit dem Tweaker mit dem Takt rumexperimentieren.

Normalerweise braucht man mit ner 56 sowas aber NICHT, weil man eh mit den Spannungen höher ist.
(siehe Anhang)

Bevor Ihr umbaut könnt Ihr ja mal das Ref.design mit dem üblichen UV-Setting testen: 
= sehr niedrig wg. dem Lüfter, sonst wirds zu laut. Ist trotzdem schneller als 56@stock.
(geht auch ohne PPT-Editor)

Ich würde mal mit dem blauen Takt anfangen und wenn der Chip sehr gut ist, gehen evtl. die gelben Werte obendrüber.
zusätzlich
Der Tweaker hat den Vorteil , das man den niedrigsten Lüfterstate noch auf z.Bsp. 5% reduzieren kann,
sehr angenehm auf dem Desktop für Browsen+YT. (bei Customs wohl nur ab 11%?)
Release GUI Version Beta3 (x64 / x86) . Eliovp/amdmemorytweak . GitHub


----------



## Rumtata (26. November 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Umbau mit Morpheus 2 kann beim Hotspot tricky sein, wenn es net die Vega-Edition ist.
> (die Vega-Edition hat ne bessere Kontaktfläche)
> Außerdem braucht man mit Morpheus auf jeden Fall sehr gute Lüfter mit hohem Druck, damit die VRMs net zu warm werden.



Ok, meiner ist keine Vega-Edition, dann werde ich mich da mal nach umschauen.
Ich dachte beim Umbau an eine Version wie ich sie glaube ich schon hier im Forum gesehen habe.
Also das der Original Kühlkörper, der VRM´s etc Kühlt, erhalten bleibt bzw passend geschnitten wird damit der Morpheus zusätzlich drauf passt. 
So hab ich das schon mit meiner alten RX480 gemacht (pad´s natürlich tauschen).



RX480 schrieb:


> Um HBM-P2 zu editieren braucht man das OverdrivnTool, wo man den PPT-Editor integriert hat.
> PPT-Editor mal im Bild siehe Post #12905 von downsampler
> AMD RX VEGA Laberthread
> OverdriveNTool - tool for AMD GPUs | guru3D Forums
> ...



Das klingt echt Easy, das werde ich mir mal ansehen.
Im Moment geht es mir ja eh nur um UV bis der Umbau geschehen ist und ich ein neues Netzteil habe da mein jetziges wohl probleme hat   ( Corsair Vengeance 500 500W ATX 2.4 ab €' '59,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland )
Später wenn die Leistung mal nötig werden sollte (Spiele bis auf RDR2 z.Z. eigentlich nur ältere Titel wie BF4) werde ich mir den Tackt mal zur Brust nehmen. 



RX480 schrieb:


> Bevor Ihr umbaut könnt Ihr ja mal das Ref.design mit dem üblichen UV-Setting testen:
> = sehr niedrig wg. dem Lüfter, sonst wirds zu laut. Ist trotzdem schneller als 56@stock.
> (geht auch ohne PPT-Editor)
> 
> ...



Ja so hatte ichs vor, also vorm Umbau mal Testen was mit "Ref.design" möglich ist.
Das werde ich wohl am Wochenende in Angriff nehmen und dann auch ein paar Screens posten^^

Vielen Dank schon mal für deine Hilfe, das hat mich weiter gebracht!!


----------



## RX480 (26. November 2019)

Gurdi hatte den normalen M2. 
RX Vega 56 / 64 Overclocking & Undervolting Anleitung @ Rajintek Morpheus 2 inkl. Backplate
Aber vom Luxx her kenn ich Leute die net mit der Hotspottemp zufrieden waren.
Das ging dann sogar soweit, das die Kontaktfläche plan nachgeschliffen wurde.

Am WE testen klingt gut. Das siehst Du gleichmal wieviel Spass VegaTweaken macht.
Unbedingt die Spannungen so lassen und nur den Takt ändern.
Wenn dann der Morpheus drauf ist und funzt kannst Du ja nochmal höhere Settings erfragen.


----------



## Rumtata (26. November 2019)

Plan schleifen wäre ein Option, das nötige Equipment ist vorhanden.
Was mir grade noch an deinem Screenshot aufgefallen ist, der Tackt der dort in Gelb eingetragen ist entspricht schon fast dem was bei mir als Standard-Tackt im Wattman steht bzw ist sogar niedriger als der meiner GPU.
Den lasse ich also erstmal unverändert würde ich sagen.
Hat ASRock da schon OC betrieben?^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: oh, okay, Spannung wieder zuürck auf normal und nur Tackten  war ich zu schnell, dachte mir das mach ich doch mal flott dauert ja nich lang^^

Das sind die Werkseinstellungen der Karte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (26. November 2019)

Nein, das ist original AMD.

Aber,
in meinem Vorschlag sind die mittl. und niedrigen States an die kleinere Spannung angepasst.= Must Have !!!
Wenn Du alle Takte unverändert lässt, ist zwar der P7 stabil aber die States darunter net. 
Das kann bei Lastwechseln zum Crash  in Games führen selbst wenn vorher ein Benchmark stabil war.
Die Benchmarks laufen halt häufig nur in State P7.

Zum Benchen/Testen empfehle ich Superposition im "4k optimized" Preset und 3dMark Firestrike(bei Steam für free)
UNIGINE Benchmarks

Beim Spielen würde ich auch die Globalen Settings ggf. Gameprofile hinsichtlich Texturen und Tesselation optimieren, siehe Post oben.
Und ein sinnvolles Fps-Limit FRTC kann mit dem Ref.Lüfter net schaden.


----------



## Rumtata (26. November 2019)

Okay, alles klar!
Das mache ichd ann doch erst am WE vorm und nach dem umbau.

Danke dir sehr!!


----------



## RX480 (26. November 2019)

Jo,
ein Vgl. vorher+nacher wird immer gern gesehen. Falls Du Bilder machst wäre das net schlecht.
Gurdi würde sicher Deine Ergebnisse auch bei sich mit in den Thread nehmen, oder Du postest gleich dort.

Schreib bitte trotzdem mal noch hier wie es funzt.

edit:
Mit Morpheus kannst Du dann wahrscheinlich auch soviel Spannung fahren wie die Customs:
(den stabilen HBM-Takt aber vorher austesten, 940 klappt net bei Jedem)


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (1. Dezember 2019)

Will wer ne Radeon VII für 545€? XFX Radeon VII Triple Fan 16 GB  Enthusiast Grafikkarte - Grafikkarten PCI Express - computeruniverse


----------



## RX480 (1. Dezember 2019)

Bei MF war und ist die R7 preiswerter, derzeit 529 (Fr wars sogar mal nur 519).
16GB XFX Radeon VII Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon VII | Mindfactory.de


----------



## IphoneBenz (1. Dezember 2019)

Wo liegt denn so eine optimierte Seven so? Kann man sagen das es eine gute 2080S Alternative wäre?


----------



## RX480 (1. Dezember 2019)

Macht nur Sinn, wenn schon ein CustomLoop vorhanden ist oder die Absicht besteht.(x)
Nur dann kann man ca. 15-20% mehr als Stock rausholen.
Alphacool Eisblock GPX-A Plexi Light AMD Radeon VII - mit Backplate | Grafikkarten Wasserkuehler | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company
Magicool DCP450 - DC 12V Pumpe, SATA
B-Ware Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm | Gebrauchte Ware | Aquatuning Germany
B-Ware Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 280mm | Gebrauchte Ware | Aquatuning Germany

AMD vs. NV ist extrem Gameabhängig. (für nen Blockbuster wie RDR2 machts sicher Sinn)
Üblicherweise laufen die großen OpenWorld-Games auf AMD ganz gut(BF5+COD),
und moderne Engines(lowLvlApis) mit AC+FP16 funzen auch normal:
NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Super Review: More Bang For The Buck - Page 5 | HotHardware
Die von Vega bekannten Probleme mit UE4@DX11 und Co. sind mit der R7 dieselben.(alte Engines gehen schlecht)
Für Weihnachten zur Überbrückung kann mans machen, hat aber nächstes Jahr u.U. Probleme beim Wiederverkaufswert.
BigNavi bringt dann sicher Einiges durcheinander.
Auf der anderen Seite könnte man mit der R7 bis zur 5nm Generation aushalten.
Das Gute an der R7 ist die gleiche ID für Alle. Dadurch funzt TrixxBoost., was für 4k ein MustHave ist.

(x) mal zum Vgl. ne nonSuper 2080 incl. Waterblock kostet 757€: ohne Bundle
oder 
mit AiO für 749€ wäre auch ähnlich sinnvoll (zur Not mit P+P)
https://www.caseking.de/inno3d-gefo...m/geizhals&wt_mc=preisvergleich.geizhals.feed
die wassergekühlten Super sind momentan ca. 70 bzw. 120€ teurer(geht also hinsichtlich P/L)
https://www.caseking.de/gigabyte-ao...-waterforce-wb-8g-8192-mb-gddr6-gcgb-297.html
https://www.caseking.de/gigabyte-ao...per-waterforce-8g-8192-mb-gddr6-gcgb-298.html


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (2. Dezember 2019)

Von der Super ist es ggf. ein Side- oder sogar Downgrade, wenn du die schon hast würde ich's wenn du nicht gerade 16GB VRam brauchst lassen. Die VII ist laut und hungrig. Undervolting geht wenn man den Aufwand betreiben will.
Die Karte ist etwas speziell. Da muss man Wasserkühlen oder Modden wenn man was erreichen will. Aber man kann ne AIO draufstrappen nachdem es keine GDDR-Chips zu kühlen gilt^^ Hatte schon überlegt mir endlich mal eine zu holen und meinen Frontier Edition Liquid-Cooler draufzupacken. Wäre sicher witzig. Hab im Moment aber einfach keinen Bock... Das ist vermutlich richtig Arbeit weil sich die Boards doch etwas unterscheiden. (Falls das überhaupt passt)


----------



## RX480 (2. Dezember 2019)

Der Fullcover ist viel günstiger als ein Eiswolf. Würde da generell eher zu nem CustomLoop tendieren.(x)
Hat auch mehr Zukunft. Sehe nen Loop eher als Bestandteil vom Case.

Vorteil beim Wechsel auf die R7 wäre:
1. vermutlich leichter Verkauf einer vorh.  NV (wenig Wertverlust)
2. falls ein Samsung-TV mit Freesync vorh.,  kommts net mehr so auf die min.Fps an
3. am TV ordentliches HDR mit RGB 4:4:4
4. gute Bildqualität durch RIS
5. AntiLag

Vermutlich würde man bei nem Blindtest gar keinen großen Unterschied zw. A+B merken.
(weil Punkt 2+3 erst bei ner Kombi NV+LG-LC9 gegeben sind, und der LC9 wird auch net billig)

(x) Wer Bauchschmerzen wg. dem Befüllen und der Montage hat, kann auch ein Schnellkupplungssystem ala ALC verwenden.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (2. Dezember 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Der Fullcover ist viel günstiger als ein Eiswolf. Würde da generell eher zu nem CustomLoop tendieren.
> Hat auch mehr Zukunft. Sehe nen Loop eher als Bestandteil vom Case.



Ich dachte jetzt mehr an Gehtto-Cooling wenn man keine Custom-Loop bauen will oder keine Eiswolf kaufen will.
Ich hab z.B. ne Corsair AIO Zuhause rumliegen die ich nicht nutze und die Fassung für's Board-Mounting ist schnell gemacht bei einer AIO. Das ist nur wenn man etwas basteln will.
Andernfalls kann man auch einfach so ein NZXT GPU AIO mounting nehmen. Das eine richtige für GPUs gedache Wasserkühlung besser ist ist schon klar, aber besser als der Luftkühler ist die AIO-Lösung vermutlich schon. Wobei das eher ein Gag war als ernst gemeint... Die VRMs kommen da nämlich zu kurz...^^



RX480 schrieb:


> Vorteil beim Wechsel auf die R7 wäre:
> 1. vermutlich leichter Verkauf einer vorh.  NV (wenig Wertverlust)
> 2. falls ein Samsung-TV mit Freesync vorh.,  kommts net mehr so auf die min.Fps an
> 3. am TV ordentliches HDR mit RGB 4:4:4
> ...



1. Ja
2. Naja, einige Freesync-Screens funktionieren ja jetzt mit Nvidia - da wäre es interessant zu testen ob besagter Samsung mit der 2080S läuft
3. Ja
4. Ja in Teilen
5. Joa

Ich weiß halt nicht ob es in dem Falle den Stress wert ist. Die VII heißt schon Arbeit. Ich würd's nicht machen. Wobei ich mich ja auch schon zier von meiner FE Upzugraden...^^


----------



## RX480 (2. Dezember 2019)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Naja, einige Freesync-Screens funktionieren ja jetzt mit Nvidia - da wäre es interessant zu testen ob besagter Samsung mit der 2080S läuft



NV will zwar neue Gsync kompatibel machen, aber Freesync per HDMi 2.0 ist momentan net möglich mit Turing.
Es ging ja um TV´s. (mit HDMi 2.1-Geräten ala C9 gehts aber bereits)
.
Modding:
Die R7 läuft mit CPU-Block und ner gescheiten AiO@P+P vorzüglich.(falls noch sowas rumliegt)
Carbonfire hält/hielt damit alle R7-Rekorde am Anfang. Bullseye im Luxx hatte sowas am Anfang auch mal.
Preliminary view of AMD VEGA Bios - Page 127 - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community
Weiss jetzt net, wo sein bester Score ist, aber 33k im FS ist net schlecht. Mal noch ein paar Bilder vom Modd:
Imgur: The magic of the Internet

Wenn schon die R7, dann sollte man auch 20% mehr rausholen wollen.
Auch bei Gurdi wars kein Problem: ältere Scores mit normaler WLP
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...ot-ranking-3dmark-2013-a-218.html#post9775333
Nach dem Auftragen von LM läufts bei Ihm noch besser.
Vllt. auch mal interessant, das Er für 24/7 mit nur ca. 260W max. unterwegs ist.
(dank Freesync kommts halt net auf jedes Fps an)

edit:
Ideal wäre auch ne Kopplung von 2x AiO ala Shadow, um Synergieeffekte zu nutzen.
CPU+GPU haben selten gleichzeitig Volllast.
Am Ende ist aber das Bsp. mit der Magicool+Radis für CPU+GPU sinnvoller, weil preiswerter als Eisbär+Eiswolf.
Bei Shadow hatten sich die AiO´s nur wg. Gutschein gerechnet.


----------



## Kirby01978 (3. Dezember 2019)

Neuer Treiber 19.12.1 ist raus .. allerdings nichts besonderes dabei für die Vega: 

https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-19-12-1

Scheint keinen Anlass zu geben zum updaten


----------



## Kirby01978 (7. Dezember 2019)

Borderlands 3 trollt mich ein wenig momentan.
Hab hin und wieder Video Driver crashes mit Reset des Treibers..  passiert soweit auch nur in diesem Spiel.
Mal davon abgesehen daß die Karte die 72Fps oftmals nicht halten kann (optimierte Grafikeinstellungen)
und ich drops auf 60 habe teilweise lässt natürlich die Optimierung des Titels zu wünschen übrig. 
Wenn wir zu 2 unterwegs sind und ich das Spiel hoste ist es noch ein wenig schlechter von der Performance. 

Der Thread im Forum ist auch gut besucht was das angeht: Horrible FPS Drops/Stuttering - [PC] Borderlands 3 Tech Support - The Official Gearbox Software Forums


----------



## RX480 (7. Dezember 2019)

Dann stell doch gleich mal das Fps-Limit auf 62. Deswegen werden ja die min Fps net schlechter und das Streamen evtl. gleichmäßiger.


----------



## Kirby01978 (7. Dezember 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Dann stell doch gleich mal das Fps-Limit auf 62. Deswegen werden ja die min Fps net schlechter und das Streamen evtl. gleichmäßiger.



Hab ich schon gemacht aber fühlt sich leider bei weitem nicht so smooth / flüssig an wie mit 72 
Ich hoffe einfach mal auf einen weiteren "funktionierenden" Performancepatch der vielleicht noch ein wenig was bringt ^^


----------



## testt25 (8. Dezember 2019)

Ist NFS Heat für Vega noch nicht optimiert oder wie? Auf 2K auf Ultra mit der Vega 64 läuft es einwandfrei auf 60fps aber sobald man höher mit der Auflösung geht bricht es immer auf die 45fps ein... da muss auf einmal alles auf niedrig sein um ein paar Frames mehr zu haben.


----------



## IphoneBenz (8. Dezember 2019)

Ist doch völlig normal? Was erwartest du von der Vega? 15 FPS Verlust von 1440p auf 2160p ist nicht gerade untypisch.


----------



## RX480 (8. Dezember 2019)

Kirby01978 schrieb:


> Hab ich schon gemacht aber fühlt sich leider bei weitem nicht so smooth / flüssig an wie mit 72



Deine eigentliche Frage war ja net smoother sondern Treibercrash.
Wie schauts da mit 60fps aus?

btw.
In dem o.g. B3-Forum ningeln meistens NV-User@DX11.
Mit AMD@DX12 sollte es doch die meiste Zeit ganz gut laufen.
Sicher gibts Stellen, wo erst mal der ShaderCache generiert werden muss, 
das würde ich also net überbewerten.

Evtl. kannste ja mal zu Weihnachten noch 16GB Ram zusätzlich reinpacken.


----------



## Kirby01978 (8. Dezember 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Deine eigentliche Frage war ja net smoother sondern Treibercrash.
> Wie schauts da mit 60fps aus?
> 
> Evtl. kannste ja mal zu Weihnachten noch 16GB Ram zusätzlich reinpacken.



Werds nochmal mit 60 antesten und schauen ob es spielbar ist damit.. das Spiel ist halt einfach sehr schnell 

War schon am überlegen auf 32GB aufzurüsten.. muss nur überlegen ob ich dann auf 2x 16Gb Riegel gehe.. Vollbestückung war ich noch nie so ein Fan von. 
Ist schon krass was Borderlands an Ram frisst.. die 16GB sind auf jeden Fall voll.


----------



## RX480 (8. Dezember 2019)

Evtl. ist auch der Ram zu sehr OCed. Davidwigald mit Navi hatte ein ähnliches Problem in COD MW.
Nur das eine Game machte mit seinem Setting mehr Ärger als normal. Meist erst nach >1/2h, 
wenn die Kiste richtig warm war.

Würde mal von CL16 auf CL17 gehen.


----------



## IphoneBenz (8. Dezember 2019)

Sorry aber wie bitte kann ein RAM zu sehr OCed sein? Entweder er läuft stabil oder nicht. Verstehe deine Aussage eben nicht.
Vorausgesetzt das der RAM OC ordentlich gemacht wurde.


----------



## RX480 (8. Dezember 2019)

stabil+stabil muss net das selbe sein.
Games die extrem viel streamen belasten den Ram viel mehr als normal, auch gerade mit 16GB und sehr hohem Füllstand.
Glaube net, das ein reiner Ramtest ala AIDA sowas checken kann.

Die Temp. spielt bei langen Sessions sicher auch ne Rolle.

Man kann halt immer nur eine Komponente gleichzeitig testen.(x)
In dem Fall will Kirby ja schauen, ob die Graka stabil läuft.
Daher müssen CPU+Ram mal kurz auf safe laufen, bis man Genaueres weiss.

(x )Im Prinzip müsste Kirby sogar mal den HBM-Takt um 10MHz runternehmen, um zw. GPU-Takt und HBM-Takt = instabil unterscheiden zu können.
Ich habe für 24/7 auch net den max. HBM-Takt ohne Artefakte am Laufen. Kann ja sein das der SOC eher instabil 
wird als der HBM selbst.
Cordonbleu hatte in GRW auch mal Probs und erst mit weniger HBM-Takt dann das Setting dauerhaft stabil.


----------



## takan (8. Dezember 2019)

Kirby01978 schrieb:


> Hab den Ram schon von stock 3200Mhz CL16-18-18-38 auf 3600 CL16-19-16-34 nun laufen .. hat noch mal einiges gebracht wie ich bisher im 3D Mark oder Spielebenches sehen konnte
> Am besten wären natürlich noch für den  Ryzen 3600Mhz CL14.. aber die Kosten auch um einiges mehr.  Für die Ripjaws hab ich nun 65€ bezahlt und konnte sie gut übertakten.
> 
> Den Ryzen hab ich auf 4,2Ghz allcore laufen.
> ...



wenn mehr als 8gb standart wären bei amd ohne das man die hpc-resterampe kaufen müsste. zum glück hab ich gewartet und mir die nitro+ gegönnt. stelle mir vor ich angefressen ich gewesen wäre bei der rog strix oder dem ref design mit der hitze und lautstärke. dann noch lottery mit dem package.


----------



## RX480 (8. Dezember 2019)

MW5:M wird sicher auch  supi mit der 56@DX12 laufen.
How powerful does your PC need to be to run MechWarrior 5: Mercenaries? | OC3D News

btw.
Wie´s auschaut kommt im Dezember auch RIS für DX11 und Integerscaling.
Zusätzlich noch RadeonBoost ala Fidelity FX aber nur in einigen Games. 
Braucht evtl. ne Implementierung im Game? (dyn.Auflösung bei Kameraschwenks)
(hat RawMangoJuli im Navithread gepostet)
RIS for DirectX 11 and Integer Scaling confirmed. - Amd - Reddit


----------



## Kirby01978 (8. Dezember 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Evtl. ist auch der Ram zu sehr OCed. Davidwigald mit Navi hatte ein ähnliches Problem in COD MW.
> Nur das eine Game machte mit seinem Setting mehr Ärger als normal. Meist erst nach >1/2h,
> wenn die Kiste richtig warm war.
> 
> Würde mal von CL16 auf CL17 gehen.



Ram ist stabil .. mit mehreren Tools getestet über Stunden 
Gestern lief dann auch Borderlands ohne eine einzigen Absturz für 5 Stunden .. werd es aber im Auge behalten. 

Verändert ihr eure Auslagerungsdatei noch in Zeiten von Win10 ? 
Früher hat man ja immer 1,5fachen Wert etc. als feste Größe.  Seit Win10 hab ich sie eigentlich nicht mehr angefasst und vom System verwalten lassen.


----------



## RX480 (8. Dezember 2019)

Das ist für 16GB Ram einfach zu wenig. Stell mal fest 16GB ein.(würde ich auch mit 32GB machen, falls es ruckelt)
Eigentlich könnte dann nur ein schlecht programmiertes Game noch mehr brauchen.(Speicherleak o.ä.)
(gehe mal davon aus, das mit ner 56 kaum Einer in 4k+4xMSAA spielt, ginge nur mit light Games)
BF V und ACO sollten eigentlich auch ganz gut zeigen, ob der Ram reicht. Da wird auch viel gestreamt.

Schön, das es durchlief, evtl. wars vorher nur ne verbuggte Stelle im Game.


----------



## testt25 (9. Dezember 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Ist doch völlig normal? Was erwartest du von der Vega? 15 FPS Verlust von 1440p auf 2160p ist nicht gerade untypisch.



Auch wenn man die Effekte auf niedrig hat? Finde ich nicht, zuerst auf ULTRA flüssig auf 2K und dann eine Zwischenauflösung höher und schon unter 50fps... Das ist nur in dem Game so, andere wie GTA V, FH3 CS GO sind da nicht so komisch.


----------



## Kirby01978 (9. Dezember 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das ist für 16GB Ram einfach zu wenig. Stell mal fest 16GB ein.(würde ich auch mit 32GB machen, falls es ruckelt)
> Eigentlich könnte dann nur ein schlecht programmiertes Game noch mehr brauchen.(Speicherleak o.ä.)
> (gehe mal davon aus, das mit ner 56 kaum Einer in 4k+4xMSAA spielt, ginge nur mit light Games)
> BF V und ACO sollten eigentlich auch ganz gut zeigen, ob der Ram reicht. Da wird auch viel gestreamt.
> ...



Windows hatte von sich aus schon auf 12GB erhöht aber habe sie nun mal auf 16Gb fest eingestellt.

Die Abstürze passieren anscheinend auch nur im Multiplayer wenn ich ein Spiel hoste. Da ist die Performance an sich schon wesentlich schlechter. 
Wenn ich alleine spiele fühlt sich das game wesentlich flüssiger an und die FPS springen auch nicht so dermaßen hin und her.


----------



## RX480 (9. Dezember 2019)

Bei mir mit 32GB hat W10 nur 4,86GB reserviert. (wenns verdächtig ruckelt erhöhe ich dann auch)

Du kannst ja mal im Launcher unter Game-Eigenschaften die Cloudspeicherung deaktivieren.
Hatte bei mir den Eindruck, das bei einigen Games es dann etwas smoother wird.

Das Chatten im MP kostet vermutlich auch ein paar ms. Ist halt immer ungünstig wenn die Internetverbindung 
net allein auf den GameMainThread fokusiert ist.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Dezember 2019)

8GB Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 56 Pulse Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Bulk Artikel) - SchnäppShop


----------



## IphoneBenz (9. Dezember 2019)

testt25 schrieb:


> Auch wenn man die Effekte auf niedrig hat? Finde ich nicht, zuerst auf ULTRA flüssig auf 2K und dann eine Zwischenauflösung höher und schon unter 50fps... Das ist nur in dem Game so, andere wie GTA V, FH3 CS GO sind da nicht so komisch.



Ich habe das auch mal getestet mit einer 2080ti in 4K. 
YouTube

Zwar alles hoch aber es kann auch sein das die Engine einfach nicht so gut runter skaliert. Wenn man die Leistungsunterschiede bedenkt finde ich deine FPS in 4K dennoch plausibel und das auch auf niedrig. Ich hatte die Karte auch mal und in 1440p war sie Top aber in nativen 4K stößt sie hart an ihre Grenze. Muss es denn nativ 4K sein also spielst du am TV oder 4K Moni? Ansonsten spiele einfach mal mit 80% Auflösung. AMD hat doch da dieses tolle Tool (weiß eben net welches) wo man wunderbar das alles einstellen kann.  

Frag da mal Rx480. Der kennt davon alles


----------



## Gurdi (9. Dezember 2019)

Das TrixxToolmeinst du, oder man geht via VSR auf 1800p.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (9. Dezember 2019)

*sold_out


----------



## RX480 (10. Dezember 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das TrixxToolmeinst du, oder man geht via VSR auf 1800p.





testt25 schrieb:


> Also ich hab eben zwei Vega 64, 1x Powercolour Red Devil und 1x Gigabyte Gaming OC 8G.



Bei den Beiden geht nur die VSR1800p-Lösung, die Gurdi vorgeschlagen hat, weil das TrixxTool nur mit den Refs und Sapphire genutzt werden kann.(geht auf jeder R7)
Vermutlich wird das mit dem bigTreiber zusammen mit RIS fast genauso gut wie nativ4k auschauen.
(dann auch in DX11)

btw.
Hinzu kommt das Problem mit der Mindestspannung, die der Treiber in 4k anlegt.
Da kann man mit 1800p besser UVen. Gefällt mir daher für 24/7 wesentlich bessser.
evtl.
Kann man probieren ob man zusätzlich zu VSR auch ne CustomResi 1800p erstellen kann mit etwas weniger Hz.
Die kann dann mit noch weniger Mindestspannung betrieben werden.(evtl. an Geräten ohne Freesync)
(bei meinem Moni=Ausnahme??? kann ich dann VSR deaktivieren und direkt die CustomResi inGame anwählen,
außer bei W10-UWP oder ähnlichem Zeugs, wo man schon auf dem Desktop in die Resi vor dem Gamen 
wechseln muss)


----------



## testt25 (10. Dezember 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Ich habe das auch mal getestet mit einer 2080ti in 4K.
> YouTube
> 
> Zwar alles hoch aber es kann auch sein das die Engine einfach nicht so gut runter skaliert. Wenn man die Leistungsunterschiede bedenkt finde ich deine FPS in 4K dennoch plausibel und das auch auf niedrig. Ich hatte die Karte auch mal und in 1440p war sie Top aber in nativen 4K stößt sie hart an ihre Grenze. Muss es denn nativ 4K sein also spielst du am TV oder 4K Moni? Ansonsten spiele einfach mal mit 80% Auflösung. AMD hat doch da dieses tolle Tool (weiß eben net welches) wo man wunderbar das alles einstellen kann.
> ...



Sobald ich von 2560x1440 auf 3200x1800 stelle, brechen die FPS stark ein. Ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen, dass alles auf Ultra flüssig läuft und danach ein paar Pixel mehr auf Niedrig nicht mehr. Ich finde dass da NFS noch zu beta ist oder Vega nicht in der Softwareoptimierung bedient wird. Ich wär ja froh wenn es 3840x2160 auf Mittel seine 60FPS halten kann.
Was soll ich sagen, deine 2080TI macht halt 60-70FPS auf Ultra... Zocke auf einen 4K Monitor, vor allem bei dem Spiel merkt man auf welcher Auflösung man zockt. Wie mit 80% Auflösung?
Folgende Detailsettings sind für meine Vega sehr anspruchsvoll: Spiegelungsqualität und Post Processing Qualität

Und auf eine starke neue GPU von AMD warte ich schon lange, kommt halt noch nix.


Rx480, verstehe da kein Wort ehrlich gesagt  Nur hab ich keine zwei 64er mehr, nur mehr eine.


----------



## RX480 (10. Dezember 2019)

1800p vs. 1440p sind ja auch 56% mehr Pixel. Ganz klar, das in manchen Games dann Vega an die Grenzen kommt.
(wo die R7 von Gurdi noch fluffig läuft)

Andererseits sind 1800p vs. 2160p bereits 44% weniger Pixel. Falls man schon ein laufffähiges Setting
für ein anspruchsloses Game hat ist ein Zugewinn damit möglich.
(anspruchlos = medium Setting in einigen Games)

Mit dem neuen Treiber kannst Du dann Morgen? in einigen Games RadeonBoost nehmen.
Ansonsten weiterhin VSR+RIS, dann allerdings auch in DX11.
Oder zum Spass mal mit Integerscaling von FHD auf UHD testen. (bei 3m zum TV evtl. erträglich)


----------



## testt25 (10. Dezember 2019)

Also normal dass bei 1800p auch nicht vernünftig läuft?
Wenn das so ist, dann ist sie mir für das Game zu schwach. Dann muss ich mich mit 1440p zufrieden geben, derzeit.

Alles in Adrenalin zu einstellen? Muss ich mal schaun


----------



## RX480 (10. Dezember 2019)

Das hat schon seinen Grund, warum manche Leute mehr Geld ausgeben für ne Ti@4k oder ne R7@4k-TB.
Man kann von Vega in nem modernem Game keine Wunder erwarten. Oder muss halt mit den Reglern mehr nach links.

Mit dem neuen RadeonBoost kann man aber evtl. in B3 (+RoTR+SoTR) auch mit Vega in 4k@RB1080p spielen.
AMD Radeon Software Adrenalin 2020 Driver Update, Boost & Performance Review | TechPowerUp


----------



## IphoneBenz (10. Dezember 2019)

@testt25 Es ist einfach so das die Vega über 1440p hart an ihre Grenze kommt. Das ist aber bei vielen Games so außer Games ala CSGO. 

Du kannst mal versuchen auf nativ 4K zu gehen und dann die Renderauflösung auf 80% und auf 50Hz gehen mit Vsync. So habe ich früher AC:Origin gespielt. Aber wie Rx480 schon sagte, man gibt nicht umsonst 1300€ aus damit man solche Probleme nur noch im geringen Maße hat. Bei Vega ist da einfach das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht.

Vielleicht geht ja auch 1080p mit ImageSharpening, kann man sich vielleicht auch daran gewöhnen. Hab TW3 auch in 1080p spielen müssen mit der Karte weil von 1440p auf 4K schlecht interpoliert wird.


----------



## Kirby01978 (11. Dezember 2019)

19.12.2 Adrenalin 2020 Edition steht nun zum download bereit. 
Es liest sich zumindest bisher wunderbar 
Gleich mal installieren 

https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-19-12-2

*Edit*: Bisher kann ich nichts negatives sagen. Die Einstellungen und das Layout sind wunderbar gelungen finde ich. 
Mann muss sich erstmal ein wenig reinfuchsen aber sobald man den Überblick hat erklärt sich alles von selbst. 
Bisher Borderlands 3 / Tomb Raider / Witcher getestet .. laufen teilweise sogar ein wenig besser. (SotTR Benchmark von 83 auf 85FPS average gestiegen)
Raus und reintabben  in Games ist nun wesentlich flüssiger und das Radeon  Overlay macht bisher auch keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## RX480 (11. Dezember 2019)

FRTC scheints auch net mehr in den Globalen Einstellungen zu geben.
ein User im guru3d-Forum
"FRT is gone, but we can edit it by Registry"
Spoiler: Tweak, i have 70FPS (ist sein 00000046)
"KMD_FRTEnabled"=dword:00000001
"KMD_MaxFrameRateRequested"=dword:00000046

Kannst Du das mal bei Gelegenheit testen?


----------



## Kirby01978 (11. Dezember 2019)

Werd ich morgen mal testen wenn ich dazu komme ..  jetzt wo Du es sagst, war mir noch nicht aufgefallen. 
Kann man nicht über Chill min/max 72FPS festsetzen .. müsste doch auch klappen oder ?

Edit: wäre schön wenn sie für den Boost noch anderen Schnittstellen implementieren würden. 
Einige Sachen sind ja auch noch nicht ins Deutsche übersetzt.. vielleicht kommt in einer weiteren Version ja auch wieder FRTC dazu.


----------



## RX480 (11. Dezember 2019)

Danke,
Chill funzt in den einzelenen Gameprofilen.


----------



## testt25 (12. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe nun die "Auflösungsgröße" reduziert, von 105% auf 85%. Was genau passiert hier? 
Nun kann ich mit alles auf Ultra spielen, bis auf Spiegelungsqualität (mittel) und Post Processing Qualität (mittel). 90% wären auch noch drinn aber ich will die letzten Effekt nicht auf niedrig stellen.


----------



## RX480 (12. Dezember 2019)

1,05 x1,05-->10% mehr als 100% Pixel
0,85x0,85-->28% weniger als 100% Pixel

Also ca. fast 40% weniger Arbeit für die GPU.
Und wenn der TV dann noch 50Hz statt 60Hz mitmacht, 
kann man nochmal 20% rausholen, 
weil man dann nur 50fps für Vsync schaffen muss.

Mit Vsync an nem älteren TV ohne Freesync nimmt man dann meist auch Triplebuffer,
wenns vom Game angeboten wird. Das gleicht dann nochmal Dips unter die 50fps aus.
(machen leider nur wenige Games; ansonsten ist mit Vsync wohl automatisch Doublebuffer)

Das ist zwar vom Inputlag her net so schön, dafür kann man aber am größeren TV 
ein paar Adventures spielen, wo eh nur die Optik zählt.


----------



## Downsampler (12. Dezember 2019)

Geht der PPT Mod noch mit dem neuen Treiber? Hab irgendwie Bammel, daß der nicht mehr angenommen wird vom neuen "Wattman", deswegen installier ich noch nicht. :/

Hab neulich erst 19.12.1 installiert und der läuft und der hat mehr Leistung als die Treiber davor.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (12. Dezember 2019)

So, hab mir ein Herz gefasst... Jetzt wird's sollte Big Navi nicht erste hälfte 2020 mit 16GB kommt vermutlich dann ne Wassergekühlte Radeon VII. Die Vega setz ich wohl nicht mehr "richtig" unter Wasser...^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (12. Dezember 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Geht der PPT Mod noch mit dem neuen Treiber?



Jo, funzt bei mir. (nach der Treiberinstall wie gewohnt per PPT die Reg ergänzen)
(meine Werte sind nur bei sehr niedrigem Fps-Limit durch das Crossfire stabil, net für Singlegraka geeignet)


----------



## Downsampler (12. Dezember 2019)

Drehknöpfchen und Balkenanzeigen. Schaut aus wie der Mixer in Cubase.


----------



## RX480 (12. Dezember 2019)

Das Ausmalen der Balken finde ich auch belastend.
Ein puristischer Skin mit dem alten Layout wäre mir lieber.

Übrigens gibts net mehr die Option Minimalstatus beliebig einstellen.


----------



## Downsampler (12. Dezember 2019)

Aua. Die brauche ich aber bei manchen Games.

Die Überschrift über den Balken lässt sich nicht auswählen?


----------



## RX480 (12. Dezember 2019)

Nein, leider nicht. 

Man könnte evtl. den State 1+2 anders einstellen, damit eher HBM-P3 erreicht wird,
und
zusätzlich im Treiber MSAA 4x..8x aktivieren, damit die GPU etwas höher taktet.

alternativ:
Bei CB hat ein User im Editor bei den States TRUE in FALSE geändert.
Damit könnte es möglich sein State 0+1+2 auf FALSE zu setzen, wodurch State 3 
der neue Minimalstatus wäre.
Bericht - Adrenalin 2020 Edition: AMDs grosses Treiber-Update in 5. Generation| Seite 28 | ComputerBase Forum
Bericht - Adrenalin 2020 Edition: AMDs grosses Treiber-Update in 5. Generation| Seite 29 | ComputerBase Forum

Mit dem Notepad++ die xml editieren hat gefunzt und die GPU läuft dann auch auf State 3 bei meiner sek.Graka:


----------



## cordonbleu (12. Dezember 2019)

Oh je, ich lade gerade den neuen Treiber runter. Mal sehen, wies wird. Bisher hatte ich nie Nachteile durch ein Treiberupdate.


----------



## Downsampler (12. Dezember 2019)

Ich lasse es noch. Scheint noch nicht fertig zu sein, zuviele "Known Issues" und kein FRTC. Das geht garnicht.


----------



## RX480 (12. Dezember 2019)

Chill als FRTC reicht eigentlich aus. Bei Kirby und mir gings ganz gut.

btw.
Heute wurde der Treiber nochmal für die RX5500 leicht modifiziert.
Dürfte keinen großen Unterschied machen.
(sind NEU sogar ein paar files weniger, eher wie der 19.12.1 vom Umfang her)


----------



## Serenity1904 (12. Dezember 2019)

Wie komme ich denn in die Wattman einstellung? 
Gaming --> Globale Grafik--> Grafik--> Custom? (ist bei mir ausgegraut)


----------



## cordonbleu (12. Dezember 2019)

Der neue Treiber ist leider eine absolute Vollkatastrophe. Mir schmiert regelmäßig das Bild ab (schwarz oder Standbild) wenn ich einfach nur auf dem Desktop bin. Einstellungen @stock. 
Das kann ja echt nicht sein :/ 
Wie downgrade ich am besten wieder auf den alten Treiber? Per DDU?


----------



## Cleriker (13. Dezember 2019)

Windows aktuell, oder setzt du Updates aus?

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## wuchzael (13. Dezember 2019)

Serenity1904 schrieb:


> Wie komme ich denn in die Wattman einstellung?
> Gaming --> Globale Grafik--> Grafik--> Custom? (ist bei mir ausgegraut)



Im Hauptfenster einfach den Reiter "Leistung" anklicken - total praktisch .

Grüße!


----------



## RX480 (13. Dezember 2019)

cordonbleu schrieb:


> Der neue Treiber ist leider eine absolute Vollkatastrophe. Mir schmiert regelmäßig das Bild ab (schwarz oder Standbild) wenn ich einfach nur auf dem Desktop bin. Einstellungen @stock.
> Das kann ja echt nicht sein :/
> Wie downgrade ich am besten wieder auf den alten Treiber? Per DDU?



Eigentlich müsstest Du den alten Treiber als Neuinstallation aufspielen können.
Im Zweifelsfall mal mit dem neuen CleanupUtility im abgesicherten Modus aufräumen.
https://www.amd.com/de/support/kb/faq/gpu-601

btw.
Bei der Installation vom 19.12.2 soll man wohl das Häkchen bei Werkseinstellungen machen, was quasi wie eine Neuinstallation ist.
Ob bei Manchen dann auch der Chipsatztreiber entfernt wird, ist zu prüfen!
(bei mir gings auch ohne das Häkchen bei Werkseinstellungen)


----------



## Kirby01978 (13. Dezember 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ob bei Manchen dann auch der Chipsatztreiber entfernt wird, ist zu prüfen!



Hatte komplett Neuinstallation und Chipsatztreiber ist immer noch drauf


----------



## Serenity1904 (13. Dezember 2019)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Im Hauptfenster einfach den Reiter "Leistung" anklicken - total praktisch .
> 
> Grüße!



Ah perfekt, gefunden  Danke!


----------



## cordonbleu (13. Dezember 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsstest Du den alten Treiber als Neuinstallation aufspielen können.
> Im Zweifelsfall mal mit dem neuen CleanupUtility im abgesicherten Modus aufräumen.



Den alten Treiber kann ich jedenfalls nicht einfach so installieren. Da kommt dann, dass die Komponenten bereits installiert sind.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Windows aktuell, oder setzt du Updates aus?



Win Updates sind aktiviert und aufgespielt, keine Aussetzung oder Verzögerung.


----------



## RX480 (13. Dezember 2019)

Theoretisch sollte doch das neue Cleanuputility vom 12.12. funzen: kennt ja schon den 19.12.2
https://www.amd.com/de/support/kb/faq/gpu-601


----------



## Downsampler (13. Dezember 2019)

Bei neuen Treiberversionen nehme ich immer DDU. Hat bisher funktioniert.

Ansonsten ist es wie mit dem Dezembertreiber vom letzten Jahr. Bis alle Features funktionieren mindestens mal bis Februar oder März abwarten, dann sind die meisten Probleme behoben.

Vielleicht gibt es dann auch wieder FRTC.


----------



## cordonbleu (13. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe den 12.2 Treiber nun erfolgreich mit dem Cleanuputility entfernt.

Allerdings scheiterts nun an der Installation des 12.1 Treibers. Den habe ich zwar noch aber bei der Installation will er automatisch den 12.2 Treiber runterladen. Dachte, dass ich das mit Entfernen des Lan Kabels unterbinden kann aber dann meckert er, dass keine Internetverbindung besteht und installiert auch nicht. 
Jemand einen Tipp? Dass einem das derart erschwert wird, verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## RX480 (13. Dezember 2019)

Mit DDU kanns beschädigte Frameworks-Bibliotheken geben oder Fehlinformationen über das Vorhandensein von XYZ.
Falls sich ein Game auffällig verhält, sollte man Dieses dann Neu installieren.
(manche mussten auch schon mal W10 neu aufsetzen)

Ich habe mit Vega noch net DDU gebraucht, nehme generell nur WHQL-Treiber.


----------



## cordonbleu (13. Dezember 2019)

Ich habs ja nun auch mit dem Cleanuputility von AMD gemacht und nicht per DDU. 
Trotzdem kann ich keine älteren Treiber installieren... 

Da bräuchte ich noch einen Hinweis von euch wie ich das doch realisieren kann.


----------



## RX480 (13. Dezember 2019)

Gibts denn die Graka noch im Gerätemanager, wenn ja auch dort raus.
Ansonsten evtl. mal den Slot wechseln. In Slot 2 wird die Graka dann als komplett neu behandelt und
sicher in der Regsitry statt 0000 dann die 0001 sein.

Manchmal hilft auch einfach die Stromstecker von der Graka ziehen und PC aus. Dann beim Einschalten quasi 
auch wie ne Neue vom Bios behandelt.

Wenn das Alles net hilft, hast Du ja noch die Wiederherstellungspunkte vom W10.
(quasi ein älterer Stand von der Registry und XYZ)


----------



## cordonbleu (13. Dezember 2019)

Edit: Habs hinbekommen. 

Läuft


----------



## RX480 (13. Dezember 2019)

Kannst Du bitte mal kurz erläutern, wie denn nun die Lösung ausschaut, ums wieder zum Laufen zu bringen.


----------



## Cleriker (13. Dezember 2019)

War das mit der download-install nicht nur so, wenn man dieses kleine Häkchen gesetzt hatte dass man das System immer aktuell halten will. So oder ähnlich hieß das und war früher bei der Installation ganz unten am Rand des Installers in so einem grauen Streifen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## cordonbleu (13. Dezember 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Kannst Du bitte mal kurz erläutern, wie denn nun die Lösung ausschaut, ums wieder zum Laufen zu bringen.



Gerne.
Man muss den alten Treiber versteckt auf der AMD Seite nochmal neu runter laden. 
Den gleichen bereits herunter geladenen Treiber kann man nicht verwenden, da dann automatisch die aktuelle Version heruntergeladen wird. 

Hier die Karte auswählen: 
https://www.amd.com/de/support

Und dann hier auf das kleine "Previous Drivers" unten klicken und dann die Vorgängerversion auswählen, herunterladen und dann installieren.


----------



## Serenity1904 (13. Dezember 2019)

Wie kann ich die Daten im Metric Overlay ändern? 
einzelne Punkte rausnehmen... oder geht das nicht mehr?


----------



## Rallyesport (13. Dezember 2019)

Juhu,
hab mal nach längerer Zeit wieder ein kleines Problemchen mit meiner Vega.
Beim Video schauen hängt sich manchmal der komplette PC auf.
Anbei Screenshot von meinen Werten.
Ich gehe davon aus in den unteren p-States ist da was nicht so wie es soll, kann da mal kurz einer druber schauen? 
LG RS


----------



## wuchzael (14. Dezember 2019)

Serenity1904 schrieb:


> Wie kann ich die Daten im Metric Overlay ändern?
> einzelne Punkte rausnehmen... oder geht das nicht mehr?



Moin!

Du kannst im wattman die ganzen Parameter einzeln an und abwählen, da ist oben rechts son kleiner Punkt/Schieber an allen Parametern.

Grüße!


----------



## Gurdi (14. Dezember 2019)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Juhu,
> hab mal nach längerer Zeit wieder ein kleines Problemchen mit meiner Vega.
> Beim Video schauen hängt sich manchmal der komplette PC auf.
> Anbei Screenshot von meinen Werten.
> ...



Wieso hast du noch die alte Oberfläche wenn du den neuen Treiber drauf hast?


----------



## Serenity1904 (15. Dezember 2019)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Du kannst im wattman die ganzen Parameter einzeln an und abwählen, da ist oben rechts son kleiner Punkt/Schieber an allen Parametern.
> 
> Grüße!



Ne meine in der Anzeige, wo man ingame sieht wie viel fps, mhz etc etc 
quasi die alt+shift+ o taste


----------



## wuchzael (15. Dezember 2019)

Serenity1904 schrieb:


> Ne meine in der Anzeige, wo man ingame sieht wie viel fps, mhz etc etc
> quasi die alt+shift+ o taste



Genau das meine ich auch. Die Elemente des Overlays kannst du an/ausschalten, wenn du mit Alt+R das Radeon Overlay öffnest, auf "Leistung" klickst und dort mit dem kleinen Augensymbol die entsprechenden Elemente an/ausschaltest 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße!


----------



## Serenity1904 (16. Dezember 2019)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich auch. Die Elemente des Overlays kannst du an/ausschalten, wenn du mit Alt+R das Radeon Overlay öffnest, auf "Leistung" klickst und dort mit dem kleinen Augensymbol die entsprechenden Elemente an/ausschaltest
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhhh perfekt  Danke  darauf muss man erstmal kommen


----------



## Kirby01978 (18. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe momentan ein kleines Problem.. es muss nicht unbedingt mit der Vega zusammenhängen .. aber vielleicht mit dem Treiber etc..  eventuell hat ja jemand einen Tipp 

Ich spiele momentan Path of Exile. Ich spiele es immer im Fenster-Vollbild weil sonst die Addons nicht funktionieren. 
Momentan ist es so daß wenn die FPS im Getümmel des Kampfes teils zu stark absinken , anschließend werden zwar immer noch 120FPS 
angezeigt aber es fühlt sich an wie 30FPS. Gleiche passiert oft wenn ich kurz im Ladebildschirm bin um die Map zu wechseln - während des ladens geht das Spiel 
ja kurz runter auf 0FPS.. danach das gleiche Problem. 
Ich muss dann nur einmal kurz raustabben oder die die Windows Taste drücken (wodruch ja kurz das Fenster hochkommt) und wieder ins Spiel rein und es wieder alles gut. 
Irgendwie scheint er die Anwendung dann wie eine Hintergrundanwendung zu behandeln zu dem Zeitpunkt vermute ich.

Hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee ?


----------



## AndyF84 (18. Dezember 2019)

Kirby01978 schrieb:


> Ich habe momentan ein kleines Problem.. es muss nicht unbedingt mit der Vega zusammenhängen .. aber vielleicht mit dem Treiber etc..  eventuell hat ja jemand einen Tipp
> 
> Ich spiele momentan Path of Exile. Ich spiele es immer im Fenster-Vollbild weil sonst die Addons nicht funktionieren.
> Momentan ist es so daß wenn die FPS im Getümmel des Kampfes teils zu stark absinken , anschließend werden zwar immer noch 120FPS
> ...



Evtl. liegt das Problem am Fenster Modus? Schon gegenteiliges getestet? Ich hatte das Problem tatsächlich auch in diesem Zusammenhang


----------



## RX480 (18. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe zur Zeit auch mal den W10-Spielmodus aus. Falls ein Game ne zu hohe Prio hat, 
könnte das nähmlich für andere Prozesse hinderlich sein.


----------



## Rallyesport (18. Dezember 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wieso hast du noch die alte Oberfläche wenn du den neuen Treiber drauf hast?



Huhu,
ich hab noch nicht den ganz neuen Treiber drauf, das ist eine ältere Version


----------



## RX480 (18. Dezember 2019)

Dann kannste ja jetzt den gefixten Treiber 19.12.3 nehmen:
https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-19-12-3


----------



## Kirby01978 (19. Dezember 2019)

AndyF84 schrieb:


> Evtl. liegt das Problem am Fenster Modus? Schon gegenteiliges getestet? Ich hatte das Problem tatsächlich auch in diesem Zusammenhang



Im Vollbild tritt das Problem nicht auf ^^ ..  Aber ohne Fenstermodus kann ich die Addons nicht benutzen für das Spiel. 

Ich werd es mal mit dem gefixten Treiber auch testen den RX480 erwähnt hat. Vorher ebenfalls mal testweise den Spielmodus deaktivieren. 
Da ist ein Punkt: Switching between borderless and fullscreen in some games when Performance Overlay is enabled and Radeon FreeSync is enabled may cause stuttering.
Vielleicht hat es ja was damit zu tun und hilft. 

*EDIT:* Mit dem  19.12.3 ist das Problem verschwunden ..  (Alles im Treiber ist nun auch auf deutsch)


----------



## Rallyesport (20. Dezember 2019)

Ich hab nun den aktuellsten Treiber installiert, das problem ebsteht aber immer noch, der Treiber stürzt beim Video schauen ab.
In Spielen habe ich keine Probleme, nur bei Videos bei Youtube, so wie auch DVD über VLC.


----------



## janni851 (20. Dezember 2019)

Ich hab gestern auch den 19.12.2 endlich mal installiert. Allerdings zeigt der mit kein Update mehr auf 19.12.3 an. Bisher läuft aber alles ordentlich und ich kann bisher keine Probleme feststellen. Die neue Oberfläche gefällt mir allerdings auch nicht so wirklich.

Grüße

Janni851


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (20. Dezember 2019)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Ich hab nun den aktuellsten Treiber installiert, das problem ebsteht aber immer noch, der Treiber stürzt beim Video schauen ab.In Spielen habe ich keine Probleme, nur bei Videos bei Youtube, so wie auch DVD über VLC.


Hast Du denn inzwischen mal mit einer Resi@60Hz getestet?

btw.
Bitte bei Problemen auch den Moni@DP/HDMi etc. und die Auflösung+Hz angeben.
Sonst wirds Rätselraten.


----------



## Kirby01978 (20. Dezember 2019)

janni851 schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern auch den 19.12.2 endlich mal installiert. Allerdings zeigt der mit kein Update mehr auf 19.12.3 an. Bisher läuft aber alles ordentlich und ich kann bisher keine Probleme feststellen. Die neue Oberfläche gefällt mir allerdings auch nicht so wirklich.
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Das Update ist optional .. das musst du in den Einstellungen wieder auswählen damit er es anzeigt 
Btw jeder der Freesyc benutzt lege ich den 19.12.3 ans Herz.. mit dem 19.12.2 hatte ich Flackerprobleme in Anwendungen und wie einige Posts vorher erwähnt auch Probleme in zumindest einem Spiel (Path of Exile)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## janni851 (20. Dezember 2019)

Kirby01978 schrieb:


> Das Update ist optional .. das musst du in den Einstellungen wieder auswählen damit er es anzeigt
> Btw jeder der Freesyc benutzt lege ich den 19.12.3 ans Herz.. mit dem 19.12.2 hatte ich Flackerprobleme in Anwendungen und wie einige Posts vorher erwähnt auch Probleme in zumindest einem Spiel (Path of Exile)
> 
> 
> ...



Danke dir! Dachte ich hätte das umgestellt aber anscheint war ich da schon müde[emoji28]

Grüße

Janni851


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rallyesport (20. Dezember 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Hast Du denn inzwischen mal mit einer Resi@60Hz getestet?
> 
> btw.
> Bitte bei Problemen auch den Moni@DP/HDMi etc. und die Auflösung+Hz angeben.
> Sonst wirds Rätselraten.



Ich hatte alles auf Werrkseinstellungen laufen, einzig über Chill die FPS angepasst und HBCC ist auf 12GB eingestellt. 
Mein monitor kann 70Hz und die sind auch eingestellt.
Hatte im alten treiber immer die FPS auf 65FPS begrenzt. 
Das scheint ja jetzt nur noch über Chill zu klappen.
Alles in allem ist der neue treiber eh total überfrachtet, da war der alte was die Einstellungen betrifft komfortabler.

Ich weiß nur das die Vega mir so langsam anfängt den letzten Nerv zu rauben, ich schmeiß die bald raus und bei meine RX 570 ein, dann ist Ruhe


----------



## RX480 (20. Dezember 2019)

Du brauchst doch net in Games auf die 70Hz verzichten.
Es geht nur um eine zusätzliche CustomResi 60Hz, die Du auf dem Desktop testen sollst.
Videos sind nunmal mit 60Hz aufgenommen und daher evtl. besser kompatibel.

InGame bietet man Dir dann zusätzlich Deine gewohnten 70Hz an.

Machs net so kompliziert!
3x posten dauert länger als eine Resi erstellen.


----------



## janni851 (20. Dezember 2019)

Also Project Cars 1 und 2 sind mit dem neuen Treiber unspielbar. Jedes Mal plötzlich ganz niedrige FPS und keine Eingabeannahme mehr. 

Schade, kommt doch zu Weihnachten ein G29 nebst Playseat. Da muss ich wohl nochmal zurück auf den vorherigen.

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rallyesport (20. Dezember 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Du brauchst doch net in Games auf die 70Hz verzichten.
> Es geht nur um eine zusätzliche CustomResi 60Hz, die Du auf dem Desktop testen sollst.
> Videos sind nunmal mit 60Hz aufgenommen und daher evtl. besser kompatibel.
> 
> ...



Wie stelle ich die denn ein?


----------



## RX480 (20. Dezember 2019)

Geh mal auf Anzeige--> Neuerst...+

edit: Es scheinen auch noch Andere wieder Probleme mit Videos zu haben.
Hardware acceleration isn't entirely fixed
Radeon Software Adrenalin 2020 Edition 19.12.3  -  Download and discussion | Page 5 | guru3D Forums
dito Overlay
Am Besten  im Zweifelsfall net nutzen!


----------



## Rallyesport (22. Dezember 2019)

Ah danke! 
Also scheint es am Overlay zu liegen? 
Gut das ich das weiß.


----------



## RX480 (22. Dezember 2019)

Bei den Videos liegts u.U. bei Dir an der Hardwarebeschleunigung.
Die mal im Browser und beim VLC deaktivieren.


----------



## Rallyesport (22. Dezember 2019)

Ich hatte jetzt grad eben ein Treiberabsturz ohne das ein video mit involviert war,
seltsamerweise konnte ich mit Strg Alt Entf den PC wieder fangen, da sah ich das der Treiber neu gestartet wurde. 
Hab aber die Desktop Hz. Zahl noch nicht verändert, bin grad noch Haushalt am machen und hab nur grad was im Internet gelesen.
Von daher könnte es wirklich nen Problem mit der Hardwarebeschleunigung sein. 
Die macht meiner Erfahrung nach eh mehr Probleme wie sie gut macht.


----------



## AndyF84 (25. Dezember 2019)

Nur zur Info, falls es noch nicht gesagt wurde. Bisher war es bei mir so, dass ich eine (nahezu) fixe Spannung hatte. 0.95 V unter Wqhd. Im neuen Treiber scheint dies nicht mehr gegeben zu sein und ist nun flexibler einstellbar


----------



## RX480 (26. Dezember 2019)

AMD hatte ja irgendwie Mindestspannungen, die von der Auflösung@Hz abhingen.
Wäre natürlich NICE, wenn jetzt kein Unterschied beim UVen zw. 144Hz und 120Hz mehr da wäre.

btw.
Ganz bescheiden sahs ja mit 4k aus, da blieb meist nur ein Wechsel auf 1800p@60HZ...50Hz.
Mal von mir mit 8bit--> siehe Anhang: funzt mit dem alten+neuen Treiber auch <900mV


----------



## AndyF84 (26. Dezember 2019)

Beim 19.12.2 war es noch nicht der Fall. Hatte gestern den 19.12.3er installiert und da ist es mir aufgefallen. Als ich dann aber diesen deinstalliert und wieder den 19.12.2 drauf machte, blieb es allerdings so. Weiß nicht wo was umgeschrieben wurde, aber jetzt bin ich gespannt wenn ich zum Testen komme


----------



## RX480 (26. Dezember 2019)

Bei mir ist es noch der 19.12.2 WHQL.

btw.
Momentan fehlt noch ein bisschen Feedback zu den Adrenalin2020-Treibern.
Wer mit den Vorgängern stabil ist kann/soll noch warten bis der Wechsel safe ist.


----------



## AndyF84 (26. Dezember 2019)

Bin überrascht, eine Stunde RDR2 mit folgender Spannung; Bisher keine Abstürze!


----------



## Rallyesport (26. Dezember 2019)

Die Karte taktet aber auch nicht sonderlich hoch.
meine Vega 64 taktet bei 1025mV ca 1550Mhz und wenn ich sie stock laufen lasse, teilweise über 1600Mhz bei 1100mV


----------



## RX480 (26. Dezember 2019)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Die Karte taktet aber auch nicht sonderlich hoch.
> meine Vega 64 ..


Dann schau halt mal richtig hin:
Seine VDDC war=881mV. Der Takt damit ist Normal und 66°C nach 2h bei 130W@900U/min ist very NICE.
Außerdem hat Andy ne 56 und keine 64.(da sollte bei gleicher VDDC der eff.Takt eh ein mue niedriger sein)

Die 1025..1100mV braucht net Jeder. Zeig doch mal Deine Temps+W+Lüfter in RDR2 oder sup4k.
Das ist meist die 5..6 fps mehr net wert.


----------



## janni851 (26. Dezember 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es noch der 19.12.2 WHQL.
> 
> btw.
> Momentan fehlt noch ein bisschen Feedback zu den Adrenalin2020-Treibern.
> Wer mit den Vorgängern stabil ist kann/soll noch warten bis der Wechsel safe ist.



Da kann ich was zu sagen. Habe den 19.12.2 drauf. Die Probleme die ich mit Project Cars hatte scheinen vom neuen XBox One Controller gekommen zu sein. Seit Weihnachten bin ich mit einem Logitech G29 unterwegs und hatte diese Probleme nicht mehr. 

Chill klappt richtig gut. Ich habe ein Limit zwischen 65 und 120FPS eingestellt. Da ich am TV unterwegs bin würden auch 60 reichen. Die 65 FPS hält die Karte stabil und langweilt sich je nach Game richtig. In Assetto Corsa sehe ich selten GPU Frequenzen höher als 800Mhz. Seit dem ist die Asus Karte schön leise, dachte garnicht mehr dass das noch möglich ist[emoji28] 

Abstürze und dergleichen habe ich keine gehabt, und wenn man sich mal an die neue Oberfläche gewöhnt hat ist alles wunderbar. 

Grüße

Janni851


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## AndyF84 (26. Dezember 2019)

@Rallyesport, den Takt bekomme ich auch auf knapp 1500Hz, wie jedoch RX480 geschrieben hat, ist mir das alles d´rum herum (Lüfterlautstärke, Temps und Verbrauch) die paar FPS nicht Wert. 

Mit dem neuen Treiber bin ich bisher sehr zufrieden, zumal er mit niedrigerer Spannung zurecht kommt, was vorher nicht der Fall war. Ein kleines Problem habe ich jedoch, ich denke, dass es sich hier noch um einen Bug handelt: Er übernimmt zwar nach einem Neustart das Profil, auch im Spiel, aber nur den Takt und den Speicher; nicht die Spannung. Muss dann immer kurz etwas verändern (egal was) und dann übernehmen. Nur so ist das Profil dann zu 100% übernommen.


----------



## AndyF84 (26. Dezember 2019)

Abstürze und dergleichen habe ich keine gehabt, und wenn man sich mal an die neue Oberfläche gewöhnt hat ist alles wunderbar. 

Du hast dich an die Oberfläche gewöhnt? Ich glaube, ich brauch hierfür noch ´ne Weile


----------



## janni851 (26. Dezember 2019)

AndyF84 schrieb:


> Abstürze und dergleichen habe ich keine gehabt, und wenn man sich mal an die neue Oberfläche gewöhnt hat ist alles wunderbar.
> 
> Du hast dich an die Oberfläche gewöhnt? Ich glaube, ich brauch hierfür noch ´ne Weile



Da hab ich zum Glück nie lange Probleme mit. 

Den „Bug“ den du hast, den habe ich schon immer. Bei mir hat er sich noch nie die Werte gemerkt die ich eingegeben habe. Das mache ich aber sowieso alles über den Memory Tweaker. Laden vom Profil dauert ja zum Glück nur ne halbe Minute.

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## AndyF84 (26. Dezember 2019)

janni851 schrieb:


> Da hab ich zum Glück nie lange Probleme mit.
> 
> Den „Bug“ den du hast, den habe ich schon immer. Bei mir hat er sich noch nie die Werte gemerkt die ich eingegeben habe. Das mache ich aber sowieso alles über den Memory Tweaker. Laden vom Profil dauert ja zum Glück nur ne halbe Minute.
> 
> ...




Hast du die Schnellstartoption von Windows deaktiviert? Das könnte dein Problem sein
Edit: Ich denke jedoch dass im Memory Tweaker der Lüfter besser gesteuert bzw. Eingestellt werden kann, bei mir steht er manchmal ohne erkennbaren Grund hoch und erst nach 2 Minuten wieder runter. Keine Ahnung was dahinter steckt, vll ermittelt er zukünftige Werte die meine Steuerung bzw. Einstellung nicht zulassen würden (also Temperaturen)


----------



## janni851 (26. Dezember 2019)

AndyF84 schrieb:


> Hast du die Schnellstartoption von Windows deaktiviert? Das könnte dein Problem sein
> Edit: Ich denke jedoch dass im Memory Tweaker der Lüfter besser gesteuert bzw. Eingestellt werden kann, bei mir steht er manchmal ohne erkennbaren Grund hoch und erst nach 2 Minuten wieder runter. Keine Ahnung was dahinter steckt, vll ermittelt er zukünftige Werte die meine Steuerung bzw. Einstellung nicht zulassen würden (also Temperaturen)



Hab ich alles schon. Meine Windoof Installation ist schon 6 Jahre alt mittlerweile. Da ich nie größere Probleme hatte hab ich die nie neu gemacht. Vermute das der Hund da irgendwo noch begraben liegt. Da nächstes Jahr aber der Unterbau wechselt hab ich jetzt keine Lust alles neu einzurichten[emoji28]

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## AndyF84 (26. Dezember 2019)

AndyF84 schrieb:


> Bin überrascht, eine Stunde RDR2 mit folgender Spannung; Bisher keine Abstürze!



Also die Settings funktionieren bei Battlefield 5 nicht. Sehr schade. Werde weiter testen


----------



## RX480 (27. Dezember 2019)

AndyF84 schrieb:


> Lüfter...bei mir steht er manchmal ohne erkennbaren Grund hoch und erst nach 2 Minuten wieder runter.


z.Bsp.
Bei Navi kann/sollte man das AccousticLimit ändern.
evtl.
Behebt das auch Dein Problem. An den Wert kommt man mit OverdrivNTool ran. 
Einfach die gewünschte Drehzahl, z.Bsp. 1200 einstellen.
OverdriveNTool 0.2.8.7z - Google Drive

Bitte erst mal vorsichtig an die Drehzahl rantasten, net das Ihr z.Bsp. 1600 braucht,
falls DAS den Maxwert mit kappt!!!


----------



## wuchzael (27. Dezember 2019)

AndyF84 schrieb:


> Bin überrascht, eine Stunde RDR2 mit folgender Spannung; Bisher keine Abstürze!



Moin!

Bei RDR2 wird bei mir auch das Powerlimit nur ganz selten erreicht (quasi wie bei Forza Horizon 4), vielleicht sind deshalb sehr niedrige Spannungen stabil möglich.


Zum 2020 Treiber:

Ich hab den direkt zum Release gezogen, weil ich die neuen Features sofort testen wollte. Ich hatte bis auf etwas Umgewöhnung (GUI) absolut keine Probleme. Taktverhalten etc habe ich nicht groß beobachtet, weil ich seit dem Umbau auf Wakü 200W Powerlimit eingestellt habe und die GPU sich unter Volllast bei 45 Grad einpendelt. Ob dabei jetzt 1580 oder 1630MHz erreicht werden, merkste mit deaktiviertem Afterburner-Overlay sowieso nicht . 

Grüße!


----------



## RX480 (27. Dezember 2019)

Generell sind mit Nutzung vom OverdrivNTool-PPT-Editor auch sehr niedrige Spannungen einstellbar und stabil.
(evtl. mal 20MHz beim HBM-Takt runter=stabiler,  verhilft dann auch zu nem sparsamen 24/7 bei den GPU-Takten@V)

Bsp. Cordonbleu@900mV: auch schon mit. red. HBM-P2 (noch tiefer als letztens bei Kirby)
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...ing-undervolting-thread-609.html#post10144800
Die erreichbaren P6+7 sind natürlich bei jedem Chip leicht unterschiedlich! 
(in grün Werte, die Viele schaffen müssten; reicht für FHD@60Hz mit Chill 57-60)


----------



## AndyF84 (27. Dezember 2019)

Puh also Battlefield ist anspruchsvoller als meine anderen Games. Habe es bisher geschafft stabil zu bleiben.
0.912V bei ca 120-138 Watt und effektiv runde 1370hz. Speicher müsste runter auf 920hz. 
Mega gut, wenn ich im fps Limit bin, Verbrauch ich 110 Watt bei fast max Einstellung unter Wqhd. Richtig fetzig


----------



## wuchzael (27. Dezember 2019)

Für Stabilitstests bietet sich auch Unreal-Grütze wie PUBG an... Wenn das stabil läuft, läuft bei mir alles andere auch stabil ^^

Sind aber gute Ergebnisse, die du da erzielt hast . Da sieht man mal wieder, wie sehr Vega out of the box über ihrem Sweetspot betrieben wird.


Grüße!


----------



## AndyF84 (27. Dezember 2019)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Für Stabilitstests bietet sich auch Unreal-Grütze wie PUBG an... Wenn das stabil läuft, läuft bei mir alles andere auch stabil ^^
> 
> Sind aber gute Ergebnisse, die du da erzielt hast . Da sieht man mal wieder, wie sehr Vega out of the box über ihrem Sweetspot betrieben wird.
> 
> ...



Ja das ist eigtl schon erschreckend, wieviel die Karte sonst verbraucht. Weiß nicht ob das die Konkurrenz auch so handhabt, aber man MUSS hier wirklich etwas tun, um wirklich gute Ergebnisse erzielen zu können. Ich meine das nicht negativ, aber grundlegend ist es nicht schwer und sollte sich kurz mit der Materie befassen, um ein echt gutes Ergebnis erzielen zu können. So wie wir hier an die Grenze gehen ist ja nicht jedem Seins, aber ein wenig lohnt sich allemal!!


----------



## RX480 (27. Dezember 2019)

Bei den Anderen gibt es auch ganz hervorragende Chips, streut genauso von der Qualität wie Vega.
Auch dort kann man flashen und Spass haben. Die Werte von Nilssohn schafft net jede nonA.
Kurzreview: Performancegewinn einer Non-A RTX 2070 durch Bios Flash
(Er brauchte mehr Schmackes für sein TripleMoniSetup)

Nach m.E. gibt es bei beiden Colours ganz hervorragende Tüftler. Es macht bei Jedem Spass nen Underdog zu pimpen.
Die Streitereien im Newsbereich sind echt überflüssig.

edit:
Ich staune momentan wieder über die 56pulse von Cordonbleu. Das sieht echt gut aus!
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...ing-undervolting-thread-610.html#post10147384
(genial für FHD)


----------



## SnaxeX (30. Dezember 2019)

Ich bin jetzt gerade dabei, meine Vega 56 auf WaKü umzubauen. Weil ich es gerade in einem Video sehe, dass da sich jemand ne extra Backplate gekauft hat: bei dem Modell muss ich mir nicht extra ne Backplate für die Vega 56 Referenz holen oder? EK Water Blocks EK-FC Radeon Vega RGB - Nickel
Heißt ja auch Full-Cover Water Block...

Ansonsten was zu beachten, außer dass gilt, eher mehr WLP als zu wenig falls man die Gaps ausfüllen muss und man nur die Chip Fläche berühren soll und nicht den Interpolster der darunter liegt? "Einfach" vorsichtig mit Isopropanol und Küchenrolle leicht wegwischen oder ist die Benutzung von Wattestäbchen stark empfohlen?

Edit: Ich krieg den Plastik Stecker wo die Stromversorgung oder der Lüfter dran hängt, nicht raus...

Problem hat sich erledigt.


----------



## wuchzael (30. Dezember 2019)

AMD Radeon RX Vega, der ominoese Hotspot und das richtige Auftragen von Waermeleitpaste – igor sLAB

Normal kannst du die originale Backplate weiterverwenden.


Grüße!


----------



## SnaxeX (31. Dezember 2019)

wuchzael schrieb:


> AMD Radeon RX Vega, der ominoese Hotspot und das richtige Auftragen von Waermeleitpaste – igor sLAB
> 
> Normal kannst du die originale Backplate weiterverwenden.
> 
> ...



Leider verwendet die Original Backplate dieselben Löcher, die ich für die Befestigung brauche. An sich sollt es ja passen, aber da das Single Bracket schon nicht passen wollte...

Andere Frage: Ich schätze einmal, dass im Overclocking Thread genauer beschildert wird, wie man das Bios flasht und dann übertaktet? Soweit ich weiß, hat die Referenz Karte ja ein Dual Bios, von daher sollt ich in der Hinsicht ja auf der sicheren Seite sein.


----------



## RX480 (31. Dezember 2019)

Schau mal im Luxx bei Nekro, die Werte solltest Du auch so ähnlich schaffen. HBM-Takt net übertreiben. 
1120-1140 reicht für 24/7.
[Sammelthread] - AMD RX VEGA Sammelthread + FAQ | Seite 344 | Forum de Luxx


----------



## SnaxeX (31. Dezember 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Schau mal im Luxx bei Nekro, die Werte solltest Du auch so ähnlich schaffen. HBM-Takt net übertreiben.
> 1120-1140 reicht für 24/7.
> [Sammelthread] - AMD RX VEGA Sammelthread + FAQ | Seite 344 | Forum de Luxx



Dankeschön! Werd mich dort mal umschauen


----------



## wuchzael (31. Dezember 2019)

1120-1140 für die Vega 56? Ist das net etwas viel?

Bei der 64er Nitro geht das mit original Backplate und Wasserblock und beim Referenzdesign mit EK Block hat es bei Jay auch gepasst, deswegen dachte ich eigentlich, dass das bei der 56er auch ohne weiteres geht:

YouTube


Grüße!


----------



## RX480 (31. Dezember 2019)

Das ist mit 64er Bios <50° C in 90% der Fälle zu schaffen.
1110-1120 dann meist immer.

btw.
Um mal auf das Bsp. von Nekro zurückzukommen. Es gibt eine Besonderheit:
Falls der SOC bei nem Takt von 1199 schneller instabil wird, hilft der rel. hohe HBM-P3=975mV.
Gute Chips kommen aber auch mit 968..963mV aus, wenige sogar mit 956mV.
Die LC´s gingen z.T. sogar@950mV>50°C, was wirklich Ausnahmen sind.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Januar 2020)

Frohes neues Jahr ihr Veganer [emoji3577]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## SnaxeX (1. Januar 2020)

Frohes neues Jahr. Ich bin noch zu fertig von Silvester, aber als ich heute meine D5 Next per USB verbinden wollte, hab ich beim leichten Umlegen der Pumpe gemerkt, dass sie einen kleinen Tropfen rausgelassen hat. Also hab ich mal festgezogen (war auf einmal lockerer?!) und hab dasselbe auch bei der Grafikkarte gemacht. Hab dann auch geschaut, ob sie eh drinnen steckt und noch einmal bissl reingedrückt um sicher zu gehen.

Will jedenfalls wieder hochfahren - gibt er mir beim Windows booten die unterschiedlichsten Blue Screens. Ins Bios schaffe ich es immer, aber sobald er Windows starten will, gibt es nen Loop. Im Bios merk ich auch, dass alles extrem ruckelnd ist. 

Beim nächsten Mal gibt er mir gar kein Bild mehr aus - steck Ersatzgrafikkarte (kleine 30€ Karte) in den 2. Slot, ist auch nichts.
Schalte wieder ab, schalt beim Netzteil alles unten ab - bekomm zwar jetzt ein Bild, aber die Blue Screens (noch immer Ersatzgrafikkarte).
Hab Boot Stick gemacht, auch da hängt er sich immer wieder auf. Schaff es dann ins Installationsmenü zu kommen, mache alles neu.

Gut, hab wieder die Vega angesteckt - wieder Blue Screens. Ersatzgrafikkarte wieder - wieder Blue Screens.
Wollte erneut installieren, hat er mir ne Stunde lang nur das Windows Logo gezeigt - Blue Screen.

Starte neu, er findet anscheinend den USB Stick nicht, bootet normal in Windows rein. Hab sfc /scannow gemacht, findet nichts.
Hab über Windows Speicher(RAM) Test machen lassen, findet auch nichts.

Werde morgen dann die Vega mal aus den Slot raus und wieder reinstecken. Ich schätze einmal, ich hab es irgendwie geschafft beim erneuten reindrücken, meine Vega zu Schrotten?


----------



## RX480 (1. Januar 2020)

Trenn den PC mal ganz vom Netz. Bei mir wird manchmal auch die 2. SSD net vom Board erkannt.
Einmal sogar die 1. mit W10, da hatte ich das Problem net auf dem Schirm und habe ganz neu installiert.


----------



## Rallyesport (1. Januar 2020)

Frohes neues Jahr


----------



## SnaxeX (2. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Trenn den PC mal ganz vom Netz. Bei mir wird manchmal auch die 2. SSD net vom Board erkannt.
> Einmal sogar die 1. mit W10, da hatte ich das Problem net auf dem Schirm und habe ganz neu installiert.



Meinst allgemein vom Strom abgesteckt so dass das Bord ausgeht? Schon öfters gemacht - wenn ich nämlich einmal den Blue Screen bekomme und dann ausschalte über Gehäuseschalter oben, bekomm ich beim nächsten mal kein Bild mehr (selbst mit Ersatzgrafikkarte) - erst dann wieder wenn ich ihn ganz vom Strom abstecke, das Mainboard Licht (also nicht die LEDs sondern einfach nur das Licht vom internen Einschaltknopf)

 Oder meinst du mal alle SSDs rausgeben bis auf Windows SSD? Hab ja noch 3 M.2 SSDs verbaut.


----------



## RX480 (2. Januar 2020)

Richtig den Schalter hinten am Netzteil reicht.

Man könnte zusätzlich mal auch den Moni richtig vom Netz trennen, Stecker raus, 
damit sich der DP zurücksetzt.(hatte Gurdi mal als Prob)

Erst als Letztes mal mit nem anderen Moni testen.(evtl auch mal mit HDMi statt DP)


----------



## SnaxeX (2. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Richtig den Schalter hinten am Netzteil reicht.
> 
> Man könnte zusätzlich mal auch den Moni richtig vom Netz trennen, Stecker raus,
> damit sich der DP zurücksetzt.(hatte Gurdi mal als Prob)
> ...



Dann nehm ich den PC mal vom Netz noch einmal (kann ja nicht schaden) 

Als Nächstes werd ich den Monitor richtig vom Netz nehmen und dann trotzdem mal mit HDMI über die Vega starten. 
Die Ersatzgrafikkarte hat nur HDMI, wenn ich die Vega dann nutzen will, geht alles uber DP.

Wenn es danach nicht klappt mach ich mal BIOS CMOS reset - an sich war mal DOCP eingeschalten fur den ram, den dürfte er aber automatisch deaktiviert haben soweit ich das im BIOS sehe. Glaub ich deaktiviere das noch manuell, sollt ich da was sehen.


----------



## RX480 (2. Januar 2020)

Jo, man steckt net drin.
Wenn sich im Bios was verhakelt ist immer blöd. Hauptsache Er erkennt hinterher noch Dein W10.
Der ganze UEFI-Kram ist mir unheimlich.

Blöd wärs natürlich wie bei Wuchzael, wo seine Nitro nach h2o-Umbau auch net mehr wollte.
Sein 2. Versuch war dann zum Glück erfolgreich.(mit ner anderen Graka)


----------



## SnaxeX (2. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Jo, man steckt net drin.
> Wenn sich im Bios was verhakelt ist immer blöd. Hauptsache Er erkennt hinterher noch Dein W10.
> Der ganze UEFI-Kram ist mir unheimlich.
> 
> ...



Die Vega 56 hat ja nach Umbau funktioniert - ich bekomm ja auch Bild von ihr und hat am 1. Tag normal funktioniert, nach Umbau. Das ist erst jetzt 2 Tage später so. Die Blue Screens Check ich nur nicht...sind dieselben, die ich schon mal vor Monaten hatte, da hat ein Clean Install damals geholfen. Wobei ein paar neue dazu gekommen sind (ACPI.sys ist neu, ansonsten is es der Standard Kram der alles sein kann)


----------



## RX480 (2. Januar 2020)

Und jetzt hat ein CleanInstall nix gebracht?


----------



## SnaxeX (2. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Und jetzt hat ein CleanInstall nix gebracht?



Nein.

Ich werde dann in den nächsten 2 Stunden uber HDMI Testen, CMOS reset durchfuhren und dann die Vega anstecken. 

Ich melde mich dann.

Edit: So, es funktioniert wieder. Folgendes ist passiert/habe ich gemacht:

1) Windows normal gebootet, ob sich über Nacht eh nichts aufgehangen hat.
2) PC vom Netz getrennt um CMOS Reset über Schalter durchzuführen. Monitor wurde auch vom Netz mal genommen.
3) PC fährt hoch, gefühlt irgendwie "zackiger" - lande im Bios, er sagt mir, dass Reset erfolgreich durchgeführt wurde.
4) Starte PC neu um in Windows zu kommen - findet kein Device und am Monitor steht immer "Kein Device gefunden. Stecken sie ein Device rein und drücken sie eine Taste oder starten sie neu"
5) Gut, USB Stick mit Windows drauf reingesteckt - hat alles tadellos funktioniert.
6) Vega wurde einmal kurz rausgenommen und wieder reingesteckt. Sie ist wieder "minimal" schief drinnen (was der Grund war dass ich sie gestern noch einmal "tiefer" reinstecken wollte)

Es funktioniert aber alles. Keine ahnung woran es lag, entweder war es ein Bios Ding, oder die Vega hat das Mainboard beim Schutz vom Mainboard Lüfter leicht berührt oder die "zu große" Schraube für das Original Bracket hat das Gehäuse berührt und so was verursacht? Ich kann die SChraube nicht groß weiter reindrehen, weil dann der WaKü Block im Weg ist. Und leider ist das die "richtige" Schraube, die ist halt zu lang.


----------



## RX480 (2. Januar 2020)

Ist das jetzt schon die Vega@h2o ?

Merkwürdig, das Dein Bios die SSD mit dem W10 net mehr weiss.(wohl so eine UEFI-Sache)
Das hatte mich ja im Jan19 dann zu einem Neuinstall verführt, was aber auch net schlecht ist, von Zeit zu Zeit.


----------



## SnaxeX (2. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt schon die Vega@h2o ?
> 
> Merkwürdig, das Dein Bios die SSD mit dem W10 net mehr weiss.(wohl so eine UEFI-Sache)
> Das hatte mich ja im Jan19 dann zu einem Neuinstall verführt, was aber auch net schlecht ist, von Zeit zu Zeit.



Ich habe am 30.12.2019 meinen kompletten PC auf WaKü fertig zusammengebaut, dass war somit auch die Vega@h2o
Am 01.01.2020 wollte ich meine D5 Next mit USB Kabel verbinden, hab deswegen meinen PC heruntergefahren, abgesteckt - hab das USB Kabel angeschlossen, dabei gemerkt, dass ein Tropfen aus der Pumpe auf meinen Finger kam. Daraufhin Fittings alle nachgezogen, Grafikkarte noch einmal leicht reingedrückt auch und geschaut, dass eh alles fest sitzt. Und ab dann kamen die ganzen Probleme, dass Windows mir nur mehr Blue Screens ausspuckt. Ersatzgrafikkarte ist eine R5 230 - die braucht keinen Stromstecker, ist extrem klein - hab die in den 2. Slot reingegeben und selbst da hat es immer wieder Probleme gegeben. Hab insgesamt Windows 4 mal neu installiert - zunächst am 31.12.2019 direkt über Windows und gestern 2 Mal mit USB Stick und heute jetzt auch noch einmal. 

Treiber sind jetzt alle oben, Pumpe funktioniert auch soweit - sollte also alles passen.


----------



## wuchzael (4. Januar 2020)

Moin!

Und, noch alles am Laufen? 

Grüße!


----------



## SnaxeX (4. Januar 2020)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Und, noch alles am Laufen?
> 
> Grüße!



Ja, soweit läuft alles normal, hab jetzt auch 6h Last unterschiedlichster Arten hinter mir (auch um die WaKü zu testen). Kurze Frage: Ich habe gerade eben gemerkt, dass mir GPU-Z für die SOC VRM Temperature in diesen 6h für jeweils 1ms (oder 1 Tick, keine Ahnung) stark erhöhte Temperaturen angezeigt hat: 68°C, 96°C, 198°C. Jeweils in sehr großen Abstand und nur für eine Millisekunde (war entsprechend schwer per Maus drüber zu gehen). Sensor/Software Fehler oder hats da was?

Wassertemperatur war maximal 37°C.


----------



## RX480 (5. Januar 2020)

Eher Auslesefehler


----------



## SnaxeX (5. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Eher Auslesefehler



Ok. Ein Missgeschick ist mir ja passiert beim Auftragen der WLP Pads: Die rechte Reihe Senkrecht ist mir ein Streifen von 0.25-0.55mm (maximum) abgerissen, hab den mit Pinzette so genau es geht wieder aufgetragen. An sich müsste alles bedeckt sein, kann sein, dass da wo ein Minifleck vielleicht unbedeckt ist (oder es abgerutscht ist?). Aber dann müsste es quer durch die Bank ja erhöht sein...?


----------



## RX480 (5. Januar 2020)

Mach Dich net verrückt. Würde ich erstmal so lassen und beobachten.
Wirst ja merken ob die Spikes mit der Zeit zunehmen.

Die Tools haben sicher mit dem neuen Treiber auch noch Probleme.
Und GPU-Z hatte eigentlich immer solche lustigen Messwerte.


----------



## SnaxeX (5. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Mach Dich net verrückt. Würde ich erstmal so lassen und beobachten.
> Wirst ja merken ob die Spikes mit der Zeit zunehmen.
> 
> Die Tools haben sich mit dem neuen Treiber auch noch Probleme.
> Und GPU-Z hatte eigentlich immer solche lustigen Messwerte.



Haha ok >.< 

Ich hab es mir eh schon fast gedacht, aber beruhigt mich jetzt trotzdem dass es eher Auslesefehler sind. Ich mein, in 8h insgesamter Dauerbelastung darf schon mal ein Auslesefehler passieren^^


----------



## RX480 (5. Januar 2020)

Ich hatte auch schon solche spikigen Geschichten: Da bist Du noch harmlos.


----------



## wuchzael (5. Januar 2020)

Ich hatte in GPU-Z Logs auch schon für Millisekunden >1200W GPU-Power und andere lustige Auslesefehler ... bisher ist noch kein flüssiges Silizium aus dem Gehäuse gelaufen 

Würde mir da auch keine allzu großen Gedanken machen. So lange deine Hotspot-Temp gut ist und dein Wasser nicht zu heiß wird, sollte das passen. 


Grüße!


----------



## RX480 (5. Januar 2020)

Wenn mit den Spawas irgendwas net stimmt wird eh die Backplate zu warm, falls man Pads zw. VRM+BP 
eingelegt hat.
Auf die Backplate könnte man eh noch nen zusätzlichen Lüfter ala Coolviper legen.


----------



## SnaxeX (5. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wenn mit den Spawas irgendwas net stimmt wird eh die Backplate zu warm, falls man Pads zw. VRM+BP
> eingelegt hat.
> Auf die Backplate könnte man eh noch nen zusätzlichen Lüfter ala Coolviper legen.



Gut, werd ich mir merken. 

An sich glaub ich, sollten meine Temps ja passen mit GPU maximal 40°C, der rest halt so zwischen 45-50°C und HotSpot 55°C oder? (hab mal was gelesen, dass Unterschied zwischen GPU und HotSpot eher Richtung 10 °C gehen sollte und nicht 15°C?) Sind Werte bei Dauerstress über 20min, 200-220 Watt (The Witcher 3, WQHD, Sehr Hohe Details)


----------



## RX480 (5. Januar 2020)

Das Delta GPU zu Hotspot ist stark von der Spannung abhängig.
Bei nem moderatem Setting mit noch weniger V gehts dann auf die 10°C.

btw.
Da ich nur das 56er-Bios benutze habe ich auch mal zusätzlich den SOC-Takt eingebremst, falls der Hotspot mit dem SOC zusammenhängt.


----------



## AndyF84 (5. Januar 2020)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Gut, werd ich mir merken.
> 
> An sich glaub ich, sollten meine Temps ja passen mit GPU maximal 40°C, der rest halt so zwischen 45-50°C und HotSpot 55°C oder? (hab mal was gelesen, dass Unterschied zwischen GPU und HotSpot eher Richtung 10 °C gehen sollte und nicht 15°C?) Sind Werte bei Dauerstress über 20min, 200-220 Watt (The Witcher 3, WQHD, Sehr Hohe Details)



Nach meinem Morpheus Umbau hatte/habe ich bis zu 20 Grad zwischen GPU und HotSpot. Alles versucht, bleibt so. Karte läuft seit knapp nem Jahr und alles gut ;p


----------



## SnaxeX (5. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das Delta GPU zu Hotspot ist stark von der Spannung abhängig.
> Bei nem moderatem Setting mit noch weniger V gehts dann auf die 10°C.
> 
> btw.
> Da ich nur das 56er-Bios benutze habe ich auch mal zusätzlich den SOC-Takt eingebremst, falls der Hotspot mit dem SOC zusammenhängt.



Ok wieder was gelernt! Dachte, da gibt es nen fixen Richtwert den man anpeilen sollte.




AndyF84 schrieb:


> Nach meinem Morpheus Umbau hatte/habe ich bis zu 20 Grad zwischen GPU und HotSpot. Alles versucht, bleibt so. Karte läuft seit knapp nem Jahr und alles gut ;p



Ja ne, ich mach mir da eh keine Sorgen ob was kaputt geht oder nicht. Ich meine in Erinnerung zu haben hier aus dem Thread (vor Monaten!) gelesen zu haben, dass man an sich ein Delta zwischen GPU Temperatur und HotSpot 10°C anpeilen sollte und wenn man mehr hat, sollte man eher noch einmal nachziehen. Aber an sich stört es mich gerade nicht so wie es jetzt gerade ist.


----------



## cordonbleu (8. Januar 2020)

Gerade was Lustiges gefunden: Eine Vega 64 mit nur einem Monitorausgang fürs Minen :
ASUS ROG Strix Radeon RX Vega 64 (Special Edition) | AMD | Grafikkarten | ARLT Computer

Preislich sogar nichtmal schlecht.


----------



## RX480 (9. Januar 2020)

Wäre nur die Frage ob der normale Waterblock passt. Dann natürlich gut nutzbar.
BYKSKI Wasser Block verwenden fuer ASUS ROG STRIX VEGA 64 GAMING/Asus Arez Strix Radeon RX vega56/Kupfer kuehler Block Video Karte RGB-in Luefter & Kuehlung aus Computer und Buero bei AliExpress


----------



## Downsampler (9. Januar 2020)

cordonbleu schrieb:


> Gerade was Lustiges gefunden: Eine Vega 64 mit nur einem Monitorausgang fürs Minen :
> ASUS ROG Strix Radeon RX Vega 64 (Special Edition) | AMD | Grafikkarten | ARLT Computer
> 
> Preislich sogar nichtmal schlecht.



Hoffentlich bleiben die noch laaaaange im Shop liegen. Wird den Händlern eine Lehre sein, sich am "Miningboom" bereichern zu wollen.


----------



## RX480 (10. Januar 2020)

@Ralleysport
Zum neuen Treiber 20.1.1:
Hardware acceleration is still problematic if enabled and well there's a confirmation on AMD's Reddit that they are working on further fixes plus the listed known issues.


----------



## EyRaptor (10. Januar 2020)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bleiben die noch laaaaange im Shop liegen. Wird den Händlern eine Lehre sein, sich am "Miningboom" bereichern zu wollen.



Wer bitte tut sich denn eine Grafikkarte mit nur einem DVI Port an?
Ohne HDMI und Displayport ist eine GPU für mich z.B. komplett wertlos.


Edit:


Downsampler schrieb:


> Am Ende wird noch ein Bastlergeheimtip daraus. xD



 willst dus mal testen?
2stk Ein Anschluss DisplayPort DP 20Pin Innen Buchse Steckdose PCB SMT Adapter  | eBay


----------



## wuchzael (10. Januar 2020)

Ich hab hier am Rechner meiner Frau noch einen 24" FullHD Monitor von BenQ stehen, der seine 120Hz nur über DVI kann. Wenn ich dieses oder nächstes Jahr meine Grafikkarte aufrüsten sollte und meine Frau die Vega bekommt (die werde ich nie verkaufen), muss ich extra nen aktiven Adapter kaufen, weil Vega keinen DVI Ausgang mehr hat. Also für DEN Fall wäre die Mining-Strix perfekt . Habe mich aber auch schon gefragt, ob die Pins belegt sind und man die entsprechenden Anschlüsse bzw. Buschen auf die Platine der Miningkarte löten könnte.

Grüße!


----------



## Downsampler (10. Januar 2020)

Am Ende wird noch ein Bastlergeheimtip daraus. xD


----------



## Cleriker (10. Januar 2020)

Spannend wäre es auf jeden Fall.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## wuchzael (10. Januar 2020)

Also... einer von euch muss das Ding jetzt kaufen und zerlegen 

Grüße!


----------



## cordonbleu (10. Januar 2020)

Also ich musste mir extra noch einen DP -> DVI Adapter für die Vega kaufen, da mein alter 24" FHD Moni sowas noch nicht hat.


----------



## Downsampler (11. Januar 2020)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Also... einer von euch muss das Ding jetzt kaufen und zerlegen
> 
> Grüße!



Ne ich hab schon eine MIT DP, HDMI usw.


----------



## cordonbleu (15. Januar 2020)

Falls noch jemand einen Deal machen möchte: Bei MF gibts zwei 64er Vegas von Gigabyte für 250€: 
Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de


----------



## wuchzael (15. Januar 2020)

Sind schon weg...

Das war's dann wohl auch bei MF mit Vega. 


Grüße!


----------



## czk666 (15. Januar 2020)

Ich habe seit dem neuen Treibern nur Probleme bekommen.  Spiele starten nicht oder sind nicht mehr flüssig trotz genügend FPS. Bei den Hertz von TV und Monitor springt er auch immer komisch herum und stürzt andauernd ab, wechselt von geklont auf erweitert. 
Ich war schon am durch drehen bis ich einfach wieder den alten Treiber installiert habe. Vor dem großen Update im Dezember. Jetzt läuft wieder alles. Noch jemand die Erfahrung mit Vega gemacht? Ich habe die Pulse 56.


----------



## wuchzael (15. Januar 2020)

Ich bin nach wie vor bei 19.12.2 und habe NULL Probleme.

Grüße!


----------



## AndyF84 (15. Januar 2020)

Ich habe den neusten drauf, 20...? 4 runden BF5, kein Unterschied zu vorher. Alles gut, Vega 56


----------



## Downsampler (15. Januar 2020)

Gibt es schon wieder FRTC im neuen Treiber oder ist das immer noch weg?


----------



## cordonbleu (15. Januar 2020)

AndyF84 schrieb:


> Ich habe den neusten drauf, 20...? 4 runden BF5, kein Unterschied zu vorher. Alles gut, Vega 56



Gibt tatsächlich schon wieder ne komplett neue Version. 20.1.1. Ich bleib trotzdem erstmal bei der alten. Aktuell keinen Bedarf nach Verschlimmbesserungen. Zudem gefällt mir das alte Layout vom Treiber auch besser. 



czk666 schrieb:


> Ich habe seit dem neuen Treibern nur Probleme bekommen.  Spiele starten nicht oder sind nicht mehr flüssig trotz genügend FPS....


Habe mit meiner Pulse auch Probleme mit dem Treiber ab 19.2.2 gehabt und bin deshalb wieder auf die Vorgängerversion zurück. Die rennt seitdem stressfrei. 


wuchzael schrieb:


> Sind schon weg...
> Das war's dann wohl auch bei MF mit Vega.



Ja, dürfte das krönende Ende gewesen sein. War aber auch ein top Preis für die 64er. Die Karte wird dieses Jahr auch immerhin 3 Jahre alt... Ohne eigene Ambitionen und den Drang zu basteln bzw optimieren auch keine Karte für den Otto Normal User m.M.n.


----------



## wuchzael (15. Januar 2020)

Das stimmt schon, out of the box ist die Karte echt etwas mühselig. Für Bastler aber ein wahrer Traum. Wo man da so überall dran schrauben kann, das hab ich noch nirgends vorher gesehen. Und mit UV und anderen Optimierungen kann man heute noch gut mit den Dingern zocken - 5700 und 2070 sind in Schlagdistanz. Ich kann noch ganz entspannt den Release von RDNA2 und Ampere abwarten und muss auch nicht gleich zum Release-Preis zuschlagen. Bock auf mehr Dampf hätte ich auch, aber die Vega gebe ich nicht her! Die kommt dann wenn es soweit ist bei meiner Frau in den Rechner und reicht da noch ein paar Jahre für 1080p. Und danach stelle ich sie ins Regal und erinnere mich immer wieder an die dummen Diskussionen zurück, welch ein fail die Karte ja gewesen wäre etc 

Grüße!


----------



## SnaxeX (16. Januar 2020)

Ja ich glaub das wars, hab mal schnell auf Geizhals.at nachgeschaut. Die ASRock Vega 56 im Referenz Design gibts noch, ansonsten war es das. Mhm, kann mich noch gut an meine Sapphire Nitro 64 erinnern, war meine erste so teure Karte. Da hat der Kühler nicht funktioniert und der HBM war angeknackst (komischten Bildfehler bei reiner Takterhöhung, ohne auch nur die Spannung zu berühren - hab die eh hier gepostet habe und alle waren verwundert ) - die wurde dann Rückerstattet.

Die Red Devil 64 war es danach --> als ich dann in mein neues (jetziges) Gehäuse transferiert habe, ist auch die Karte gestorben und hat einfach kein Bild mehr ausgegeben, war ganze 8 Monate alt oder so. CaseKing.de hat mir damals aber die vollen 560€ rückerstattet --> mit denen hab ich mir die Vega 56 im Referenz Design geholt und die werkelt jetzt bei mir mit WaKü Block. Müsste jetzt mal das Bios flashen fällt mir ein...
Die wird dann auch irgendwann einmal das Jahr in meinen alten PC wandern, hab dann nen neuen Grund nen kleinen WaKü Kreisluaf zu bauen xD


----------



## jensihoffi (17. Januar 2020)

Die MSI Airboost gibt es gerade bei MF im Mindstar.

8GB MSI Radeon RX Vega 56 AIR BOOST 8G OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 1xHDMI / 3xDisplayPort (Retail)


----------



## RX480 (17. Januar 2020)

Die ist auf jeden Fall besser als die Asrock durch den geä. Luftauslass.
Sollte mit 900..912mV auch ausreichend leise sein. (900mV nur mit PPT-Editor möglich)
Und das ohne Leistungseinbuße ggü. der Ref.@Stock, weil durch mehr HBM-Takt genügend Kompensation 
möglich ist.


----------



## jensihoffi (17. Januar 2020)

Meine war ja damals defekt und wurde in eine 2070 eingetauscht.


----------



## RX480 (17. Januar 2020)

Das ist natürlich ein ganz schöner Sprung, vom Preis her. (letztes Jahr, die XC Ultra für ca. 520€)
In welcher Auflösung spielst Du, das Du so einen Overkill an Leistung brauchst?


----------



## jensihoffi (17. Januar 2020)

Entweder 1080p 144Hz oder 1440p 144Hz.

Fahre viel Simulationen und halt paar Shooter wie BF V.


----------



## cordonbleu (17. Januar 2020)

jensihoffi schrieb:


> Die MSI Airboost gibt es gerade bei MF im Mindstar.
> 
> 8GB MSI Radeon RX Vega 56 AIR BOOST 8G OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 1xHDMI / 3xDisplayPort (Retail)



Naja, für 495€ kauft man besser ne Custom 5700 XT mit mehr Leistung, weniger Verbrauch und hat noch Geld übrig.


----------



## jensihoffi (17. Januar 2020)

Vorhin war sie bei 259€ oder so. Gab aber insgesamt nur 3 Stück.


----------



## cordonbleu (17. Januar 2020)

jensihoffi schrieb:


> Vorhin war sie bei 259€ oder so. Gab aber insgesamt nur 3 Stück.



Die würfeln den Preis wohl immer wieder neu aus. Als ich gerade geschaut habe, lag die Karte bei 400€ im Mindstar. 
Was für ein Quatsch.


----------



## RX480 (18. Januar 2020)

Das mit dem Preis liegt dann am Link oder der Browser nimmt was aus dem Cache.
Da landet man dann auf dem alten Preis ohne Sternchen.

Das Angebot ist wohl soundso vorbei.


----------



## JayBee00 (18. Januar 2020)

Vor paar Monaten gabs auch die Gigabyte Gaming OC V56 für 186 bei ebay. Mit Samsung Speicher. Seitdem auch keine unter 220€ oder so gesehen leider.


----------



## kmf (18. Januar 2020)

Ich hab ja jetzt auch eine Vega64 über. Ich weiß allerdings noch net, ob ich sie weiterhin behalte oder evtl. verkloppe. Ich glaub nämlich zum Verkloppen ist der Zeitpunkt jetzt eher schlecht.


----------



## wuchzael (18. Januar 2020)

Wer weiß, ob Vega im Wert noch mal steigt. Wenn nvidia für die 3000er noch mal die Preise erhöht, dann vielleicht... Aber normal können die sich das vom Image her eigentlich nicht noch mal leisten, ist ja jetzt schon schlimmer als ne Apotheke. 

Grüße!


----------



## Downsampler (19. Januar 2020)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Wer weiß, ob Vega im Wert noch mal steigt. Wenn nvidia für die 3000er noch mal die Preise erhöht, dann vielleicht... Aber normal können die sich das vom Image her eigentlich nicht noch mal leisten, ist ja jetzt schon schlimmer als ne Apotheke.
> 
> Grüße!



Du kennst ernstaft irgendeine Computerhardware die nach Jahren im Wert ihren Kaufpreis überstiegen hat?


----------



## SnaxeX (19. Januar 2020)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Du kennst ernstaft irgendeine Computerhardware die nach Jahren im Wert ihren Kaufpreis überstiegen hat?



Mining incoming 


Ich verkauf meine Vega 56 fix nicht mehr - werd die in den alten PC einbauen wenn Big Navi kommt - dann hab ich nen Grund, ne 2. WaKü zu bauen xD


----------



## wuchzael (19. Januar 2020)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Du kennst ernstaft irgendeine Computerhardware die nach Jahren im Wert ihren Kaufpreis überstiegen hat?



Kannst du mir die Frage erklären? Hab nicht verstanden, was du meinst...

Grüße!


----------



## Downsampler (19. Januar 2020)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Kannst du mir die Frage erklären? Hab nicht verstanden, was du meinst...
> 
> Grüße!



Zitat von wuchzael : [HIGHLIGHT]Wer weiß, ob Vega im Wert noch mal steigt.[/HIGHLIGHT] ...

Diese Hypothese von dir habe ich gemeint.


----------



## wuchzael (19. Januar 2020)

Ja aber ich verstehe konkret diese Frage nicht:


Downsampler schrieb:


> Du kennst ernstaft irgendeine Computerhardware die nach Jahren im Wert ihren Kaufpreis überstiegen hat?



Gute Custom Vegas kosten aktuell gebraucht ca. 250€ (56er) bzw. 300€ (64er). Und meine Aussage bezog sich auf die Bedenken von @kmf. Ich glaube nicht, dass die Gebrauchtpreise wieder anziehen, außer Nvidia bringt die nächste Serie mit minimalem Leistungzuwachs und trotzdem höheren Preis, dann bleiben die alten Karten stabiler im Preis und ne Karte auf Niveau der 2070 für deutlich weniger Geld wäre dann wohl eher gefragt. Von "über Kaufpreis" hab ich nie was gesagt 

Während des Mining-Booms hätte sowas aber tatsächlich geklappt. Ich hab im April 2017 eine GTX 980 Classified für 150€ gekauft (okay, war halt auch nen Schnapper). Verkauft habe ich sie im Oktober 2018 für 180€ oder so, hätte sie aber auch ein halbes Jahr früher locker für 300€ losbekommen. Bloß zu dem Zeitpunkt hätte ich keinen adäquaten Ersatz für diese 300€ bekommen und wollte halt nicht auf's Zocken verzichten 

Grüße!


----------



## jensihoffi (20. Januar 2020)

8GB MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 AIR BOOST OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon RX VEGA | Mindfactory.de

Eine für 249€ verfügbar


----------



## SnaxeX (22. Januar 2020)

Jemand eine Idee, wie ich an das Bios einer ASRock Vega 64 komme? Auf techpowerup.com ist die nicht vorhanden und ansonsten finde ich nicht wirklich was dazu. Mit dem normalen Vega 64 Bios (VGA Bios Collection: AMD RX Vega 64 8 GB | TechPowerUp) lässt sich meine ASRock Vega 56 Phantom Gaming nicht flashen. Samsung HBM ist verbaut.


----------



## janni851 (22. Januar 2020)

Mein Treiber speichert endlich meine Werte der Vega56. Hatte am Wochenende einige ungenutzte Programme deinstalliert (viel MSI Bordmist, ich war mal jung und dachte ich bräuchte das). Dabei war auch ein Programm für Fast Boot, welches aber deaktiviert war und nie genutzt wurde. Anscheint war da der Hund begraben. 

Da bekommt man direkt wieder Lust die Limits neu auszuloten[emoji1]

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (22. Januar 2020)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> J Mit dem normalen Vega 64 Bios (VGA Bios Collection: AMD RX Vega 64 8 GB | TechPowerUp) lässt sich meine ASRock Vega 56 Phantom Gaming nicht flashen. Samsung HBM ist verbaut.



Das Flashen geht nur per CMD.
How to Flash Your GPU BIOS - Computing on Demand

Interessant wäre mal, ob bei Dir das Bios von der MSi AirBoost geht.
VGA Bios Collection: MSI RX Vega 64 8 GB | TechPowerUp


----------



## SnaxeX (22. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das Flashen geht nur per CMD.
> How to Flash Your GPU BIOS - Computing on Demand
> 
> Interessant wäre mal, ob bei Dir das Bios von der MSi AirBoost geht.
> VGA Bios Collection: MSI RX Vega 64 8 GB | TechPowerUp



Ich Idiot, per Commando Zeile...
Soweit ich das richtig gelesen habe, einfach per Commando Zeile atiflash nutzen, und nachdem ich

C:\Users\Mein Name\Desktop\atiflash_293>amdvbflash -f -p "0" "AMD.RXVega64.8176.170719.rom"

eingegeben habe, einfach neustarten? Ich muss nicht auf irgendwas noch achten? Weil im von dir geposteten Artikel beim Absatz mit "Using the GUI" bei der zweiten Aufzählung bei 4. steht, dass ich nicht neustarten soll und eben den AMD/ATI Pixel Clock Patcher nutzen soll? (Den es aber nicht mehr zu downloaden gibt?)


----------



## RX480 (22. Januar 2020)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> C:\Users\Mein Name\Desktop\atiflash_293>amdvbflash -f -p "0" "AMD.RXVega64.8176.170719.rom"
> eingegeben habe, einfach neustarten?


Das sollte reichen.


----------



## SnaxeX (22. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das sollte reichen.



Hat nicht geklappt. Genutzt wurde das Referenz Vega 64 Bios. Wenn ich das soweit richtig verstanden habe (bin ja jetzt am Backup Bios), dann kann ich jetzt einfach im laufenden Betrieb vom Backup Bios auf das Main Bios (was ja nicht funktioniert) umswitchen und dann das vorher gesicherte Backup einfach auf dieselbe Art installieren - dann sollt ich wieder das alte, ursprüngliche richtig installiert haben oder?

Dann probier ich noch einmal das MSI RX Vega 64 8GB Bios aus und wenns dann nicht will, dann lass ichs. Dann teste ich noch einmal wie hoch mein HBM Takt hoch geht und reize auch den GPU Takt voll aus.


----------



## RX480 (22. Januar 2020)

Kann auch sein, das Dein Kommando net OK war und man die Kommandozeile als Admin nutzen muss.
Der Ort/Verzeichnis muss stimmen und atiflash statt amdvbflash (woher kommt amdvbflash?)

Vllt. kann mal Jemand Anderes mehr dazu sagen.


----------



## SnaxeX (22. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Kann auch sein, das Dein Kommando net OK war und man die Kommandozeile als Admin nutzen muss.
> Der Ort/Verzeichnis muss stimmen und atiflash statt amdvbflash (woher kommt amdvbflash?)
> 
> Vllt. kann mal Jemand Anderes mehr dazu sagen.



Ok dann kann ichs ja noch einmal flashen. Aber an sich einfach jetzt den Schalter umlegen und wieder das "neue" Bios laden oder? 

Es wurde als Admin gestartet und amdvbflash kommt, dass die Exe bei mir so heißt, weil das Programm/Ordner atiflash_293 heißt und die exe darin amdvbflashWin bzw. amdvbflash (was eigentlich nur in CMD Modus mir die Hilfestellungen von ATIflash gibt)


----------



## RX480 (22. Januar 2020)

Ja hast Recht die exe heisst jetzt so.

Zwecks Schalter : Es geht soundso nur das Bios 1 zu flashen, sprich wenn der Schalter in Richtung SLOT umgelegt wurde.
Bios 2 ist sicher und kann net geändert werden.

Mit CMD als Admin meinte ich Powershell(als Admin) öffnen, 
also net einfach bei Ausführen CMD eingeben um die Powershell zu öffnen.


----------



## SnaxeX (22. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ja hast Recht die exe heisst jetzt so.
> 
> Zwecks Schalter : Es geht soundso nur das Bios 1 zu flashen, sprich wenn der Schalter in Richtung SLOT umgelegt wurde.
> Bios 2 ist sicher und kann net geändert werden.
> ...



Ups, hab einfach die normale CMD (also auf deutsch: Eingabeaufforderung) benutzt...

Bios 1 ist, wenn der Schalter nach rechts gedrückt wurde? Der Schalter war nämlich vorher "links" und ich habe ihn jetzt nach rechts gedrückt.

Edit: Ich glaub ich mach mal nen eigenen Thread dafür auf - ist ja nicht nur Vega spezfisich sondern ja auch generell Bios flashen.


----------



## RX480 (22. Januar 2020)

In nem älteren Thread hat Einer auch net Atiflash sondern atiwinflash im CMD benutzt.
Könnte ja sein das atiflash nur unter DOS funzt.
(war aber noch ne ganz andere Version von 2013, net kompatibel mit W10 jetzt)

[Tutorial] ATIWinFlash - How to flash the BIOS of your ATI Cards  - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community


----------



## SnaxeX (22. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> In nem älteren Thread hat Einer auch net Atiflash sondern atiwinflash im CMD benutzt.
> Könnte ja sein das atiflash nur unter DOS funzt.
> (war aber noch ne ganz andere Version von 2013, net kompatibel mit W10 jetzt)
> 
> [Tutorial] ATIWinFlash - How to flash the BIOS of your ATI Cards  - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community



Dann weiß ich meinen Fehler, ich hab beim Bios Namen die Anführungszeichen dort gelassen...oder ist das egal? Gamersnexus hat es nämlich mit Anführungszeichen angeschrieben: Guide: How to Flash AMD GPU VBIOS for RX 5600 XT and Navi Video Cards | GamersNexus - Gaming PC Builds & Hardware Benchmarks

Edit: Bin mir unsicher, ob es wirklich die Anführungszeichen waren. Hab mal den anderen Thread erstellt, weil ich da auch allgemeine Fragen zum Flashen hab, von daher würd ich das hier nicht mehr weiter ausführen - außer dass ich mal eben das Bios der Sapphire Nitro austesten werde, da laut nem Reddit Eintrag das am besten funktioniert hat
ASRock Phantom Vega 56...with HBM2 Samsung memory? : Amd


----------



## RX480 (23. Januar 2020)

So wirds sein. Die Anführungszeichen gehören net mit rein.
Habe ich beim ersten Anlauf, sprich Post von Dir, auch übersehen.


----------



## SnaxeX (23. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> So wirds sein. Die Anführungszeichen gehören net mit rein.
> Habe ich beim ersten Anlauf, sprich Post von Dir, auch übersehen.



Dann muss ich nur noch herausfinden wie der BIOS Schalter richtig gehört (Siehe frage oben) und dann kann ich’s morgen richtig flashen.


----------



## RX480 (24. Januar 2020)

Mal der Vollständigkeit halber, sein Flashen mit Nitro-Bios hat gefunzt.
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...fragen-spez-f-amd-vega-56-a.html#post10179549
(nur DP-Port 3 kann net mehr genutzt werden)


----------



## janni851 (25. Januar 2020)

Schön, bei meiner Eisbär 240 hat sich heute morgen die Pumpe verabschiedet. Hat 8 Monate gehalten. Werde ich heute wohl den Cryorig R1 wieder einbauen. Reklamation ist bei Alternate schon angemeldet. Dabei kann ich gleich die Vega etwas entstauben, muss ja ehh raus.

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SnaxeX (25. Januar 2020)

Auch hier der Vollständigkeithalber (und sorry für das herum Posten - gefühlt war mir das Flashen ein eigener Thread wert):

In Time Spy komm ich mit den 24/7 Werten auf Graphics Score von 7466 (8002 insgesamt). Eine Standard Vega 64 hat 7243. Da mich die Karte gerade einmal 250€ gekostet hat (die Red Devil 64 die mir eingegangen ist, aber ich die volle Rückerstattung von 560€ bekommen habe) ist das in meinen Augen ein ganz guter Deal - für 1440p bei hohen Einstellungen hab ich meine 60fps+ überall. Ich hab es eh auch schon im anderen Thread geschrieben, aber an sich hat sich das Flashen vom Bios bezahlt gemacht, würde es aber nur machen, wenn man Dual Bios hat - ich weiß, dass man auch anders das Bios retten kann (mit 2. Grafikkarter dürfte es ja auch gehen?), aber so ist es doch am einfachsten. 

Verbrauch liegt cirka bei 200 Watt, HotSpot Temperaturen gehen jetzt aber tatsächlich 20 Grad auseinander. Anbei mal die Wattmann Werte + Time Spy


----------



## RX480 (25. Januar 2020)

Bitte jetzt net gleich Jeder nachmachen wollen.

Das Flashen lohnt sich erst so richtig@h2o. Meist braucht man auch HBM<50°C damit ein Takt von 1130+ stabil wird.
Wg. der schärferen Timings@56er-Bios würde man erst ab 1070+ mit 64-Bios nen Gleichstand/Gewinn verspüren.
Ne 56@64air wird wohl bei Vielen auch nur so ca. 1080 für 24/7 stabil mitmachen.


----------



## SnaxeX (25. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Bitte jetzt net gleich Jeder nachmachen wollen.
> 
> Das Flashen lohnt sich erst so richtig@h2o. Meist braucht man auch HBM<50°C damit ein Takt von 1130+ stabil wird.
> Wg. der schärferen Timings@56er-Bios würde man erst ab 1070+ mit 64-Bios nen Gleichstand/Gewinn verspüren.
> Ne 56@64air wird wohl bei Vielen auch nur so ca. 1080 für 24/7 stabil mitmachen.



Mein HBM bewegt sich so zwischen 40-44 Grad maximal. Die HotSpot Differenz ist jetzt aber definitiv größer geworden mit 20°C im Delta. Timings hab ich an sich mal überlegt, aber da damals ja gesagt wurde, dass man bei jeden Mal PC hochfahren man das Tool explizit starten muss, damit es die Timings einträgt und mir das eigentlich fast zu blöd ist, wollte ich es so mal lassen. Oder hat sich in der Hinsciht was geändert? 

tREF soll ja relativ einfach zu ändern sein und auch am meisten bringen (15600  sollten da leicht machbar sein) - werd ich mir aber früher oder später sicher mal genauer anschauen. Hat hierzu jemand Erfahrungswerte oder sollte ich da am besten im Luxx Forum nachfragen?


----------



## RX480 (25. Januar 2020)

Du kannst mittels W10-Aufgabenplanung die CLI-Version gleich starten.
Dort nur ein kleine bat erstellen wo NUR der Wert für tREF geä. wird.
ala Rumpelson, der bei sich viiiiel mehr einstellt.(mit weniger HBM-Takt)
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...ing-undervolting-thread-620.html#post10165558


----------



## SnaxeX (26. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Du kannst mittels W10-Aufgabenplanung die CLI-Version gleich starten.
> Dort nur ein kleine bat erstellen wo NUR der Wert für tREF geä. wird.
> ala Rumpelson, der bei sich viiiiel mehr einstellt.(mit weniger HBM-Takt)
> https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...ing-undervolting-thread-620.html#post10165558



Ok danke. Hab die Kommentare darunter gelesen, anscheinend speichert es sich nicht bei allen korrekt ab und man muss es erneut ausführen. Werd ich mir mal anschauen. 

Die <50°C sind jedenfalls essentiell, hab nach 3h dauerzocken dann plötzlich Bildfehler bekommen und obwohl die Temperatur meiner Grafikkarte in Ordnung war, ist der HBM auf 49°C hochgegangen nach der Zeit. Hab jetzt mal bissl runter gedreht auf 1090 MHz und sobald der Mo-Ra3 angeschlossen/besorgt wird, geh ich wieder hoch. Hatte dann auch in CS:GO immer wieder stottern, weil die Grafikkarte so gar nicht ausgelastet wird und anscheinend die Taktraten unten zu wenig Spannung hatten. Hab dann mal überall 5mV draufgegeben, jetzt gehts problemlos.


----------



## RX480 (27. Januar 2020)

Mit HBM-Takt 1080 kannst Du evtl. die SOC-Spannung HBM-P3 auf 968..961..956 senken. = GPU-P3
Das hilft dem Hotspot.
Wg. CSGO, falls die GPU unter State 3 fällt ist net mehr der volle HBM-Takt da.
Man könnte auch mal GPU-P1 950mV 
und
Den GPU-P3=P2 mit den o.g. 968..961..956 nehmen, damit in GPU-P2 schon der volle HBM-Takt da ist.
Oder noch mehr Grafiklast einstellen per MSAA.

btw.
AMDVbFlash Download Version 3.04


----------



## Downsampler (28. Januar 2020)

Im Treibersektor ist bei AMD wohl gerade wieder einmal die Dummheit ausgebrochen. Gute Treiber werden Schritt für Schritt wieder verhunzt, Features wie HBCC oder FRTC, die man vor 2 bis 3 Jahren als neu und revolutionär angepriesen hat, funktionieren in neuen Treiberreleases nicht mehr oder wurden wieder entfernt.

Was läuft da nur bei denen ab? Manchmal könnte man meinen, die haben von der Konkurrenz bezahlte Saboteure in ihrem Team, die die gute Software kaputt machen.

Treiberreleases zwischen September bis zum Mai des folgenden Jahres können die sich eigentlich ersparen, da diese immer total verbugt sind.


----------



## RX480 (28. Januar 2020)

HBCC geht wohl net mehr? (ist eh nur für die Grakas mit HBM vorgesehen)
Für straffes HBM-OCen+scharfe Timings würde ich sogar HBCC off empfehlen.

Statt FRTC funzt Chill eigentlich ausreichend gut und ist sogar sparsamer.
Bei nem 60Hz-Moni könnte man mal 57-60 testen. Bei mir mit 50Hz funzt 47-50 erstaunlich gut ohne Tearing.
(Moni allerdings im LowInputLagMode)
Für 144 Hz bietet sich Chill = 65-72 an. Wird dann verdoppelt auf 130-144Hz.

edit:
Games mit integriertem FPS-Limiter sind natürlich noch besser bzgl. Inputlag:
(im Anhang allerdings ohne AntiLag getestet)
edit2: zusammen mit Chill könnte man mal Radeon AntiLag ON probieren.
edit3: zur Vollständigkeit, bei RTSS muss man erst den Denominator auf mehr Kommastellen erweitern und könnte
z.Bsp. an nem 75Hz Moni statt 75,135Hz dann 75,122Fps einstellen um das Buffering um ein Bild zu reduzieren.
(man müsste sich vorher die exakten Frequenzen ermitteln)


----------



## narcosubs (30. Januar 2020)

Hat einer von Euch zufällig Fallen Order? Ich habe das Problem, dass zwar ein Gameprofil angelegt und aktiviert werden kann, dieses aber nicht angewendet wird. Bei allen anderen anderen Spielen klappte das bislang, zumindest wenn eine game.exe gefunden wurde.


----------



## RX480 (7. Februar 2020)

Die GB56 für 199€ im Mindstar:
8GB Gigabyte Radeon RX Vega 56 Gaming OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Radeon RX VEGA

Der Aufpreis ggü. ner 590 lohnt sich allemal. Mit UVen keine schlechte Graka.
(P7 so ca. 931..950..975mV reicht, je nach Airflow sind die Lü. dann auch ausreichend)

btw.
Mit den 5500XT würde ich gar net erst anfangen.


----------



## wuchzael (10. Februar 2020)

Aktuell sind ne 64er Airboost für 259€ und ne 56er Airboost für 219€ im Mindstar. 

Grüße!


----------



## Aragemus (10. Februar 2020)

Hey,

wollte mal ne Frage einwerfen. 
Werde demnächst Systemupgrade auf Ryzen 5 3600 Basis durchführen. Und würde gerne aus Kostengründen auch lieber ne RX5700XT kaufen.

 Da ich hin und wieder auf Twitch streame, nur 720p60 derzeit und mit meiner 980 GTX Nvidia Karte NVenc nutze, wollte ich fragen ob ich mit großen Leistungseinbußen rechnen muss wenn ich das Encoding über die CPU laufen lasse
oder mache ich mir total umsonst nen Kopf und brauch kein Geld in ne Turing Karte stecken?

Danke schon mal.


----------



## wuchzael (10. Februar 2020)

Da hab ich mich noch nie mit beschäftigt, kann also keine großen Ratschläge geben.

Man kann aber auch mit Radeon ReLive streamen (ähnlich wie mit Shadowplay), allerdings ist es zumindest mit meiner Vega echt schwer Gameplay aufzunehmen. Mag sein, dass ich zu blöd bin das korrekt einzustellen, aber irgendwie sind die Aufnahmen bei mir immer etwas ruckelig bzw unruhig.

Grüße!


----------



## Sqizi (16. Februar 2020)

Hey Leute
Ich lese hier schon eine Ewigkeit mit bin aber seit einiger Zeit verwirrt ob das Verhalten meiner Red devil 56 normal ist. 

Wenn die Karte in p6 oder p7 ist im spiel ist der hbm meistens nicht voll ausgefahren (eingestellt 800 MHz schwankt zwischen 750 und 800 MHz. Bei 900 MHz eingestellt sind es auch nur 860 bis 900 MHz)

Ich benutze ein setup was hier öfter empfohlen wird und ansonsten keine Probleme macht. Der hbm p3 ist auch mit p2 oder mal p3 verknüpft. 

Ich dachte bisher immer das sobald die Karte über p2 oder p3 im core geht der volle hbm takt anliegen muss oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## RX480 (16. Februar 2020)

Eigentlich sieht Alles korrekt aus. Evtl. ist in dem speziellen Game irgendwas Anders.
FPS- oder CPU-Limit o.ä.? Falls der GPU-Takt fällt wäre Das dann ne Erklärung.
Die W wären dann auch niedrig.
Kannst ja mal spassenshalber mehr Kantenglättung oder ne höhere Auflösung per VSR einstellen, damit die Auslastung steigt.


----------



## Sqizi (16. Februar 2020)

Es kommt in eigentlich allen Spielern vor meistens läuft die Karte auch an der Grenze da ich viele spiele in 4k spiele (meistens ingame die Auflösung auf 80%gestellt wenn das game es zulässt)

Der gpu takt fällt auch manchmal aber ist es denn normal das die Karte bei 98%auslastung schon den hbm takt runterzieht? Das dürfte doch erst unterhalb von p2 auf den core passieren? Und so tief fällt sie ja nicht so oft... Mir Fehlen immer ein paar MHz  als ob der hbm dynamisch zum Core mitläuft... Und wenn im game 97bis 99 %auslastung von der gpu sind taktet der hbm entsprechend auch etwas weniger.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Februar 2020)

Erhöh mal den Wert bei Speicherspannung, das dürfte am Uncore liegen. Mach mal da 980.


----------



## Sqizi (16. Februar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Erhöh mal den Wert bei Speicherspannung, das dürfte am Uncore liegen. Mach mal da 980.



Habe ich getestet aber hilft auch nicht, der core läuft auf 1490 - 1560mhz und der hbm zwischen 880 und 900mhz.
Das erste Mal aufgefallen ist es mir als ich mal auf das silent bios gewechselt habe. Die anderen BIOS Einstellungen zeigen allerdings jetzt die gleichen Symptome. 

Ps : Die meiste Zeit passt es ja nur dropt die Karte in Spielen manchmal im hbm takt etwas weg.
 Wenn ich die Karte dazu zwinge auf 99 - 100% zulaufen macht sie auch die gewünschten 899-900mhz. 

Hier wurde in assassins creed odessey getestet

Ps PS : super seltsam es funktioniert scheinbar wieder, nachdem ich die Speicherspannung von 980 wieder auf 906 MV gestellt habe funktioniert es jetzt viel besser. Wenn das Spiel mal auf 30bis 50% gpu auslastung geht geht der hbm noch auf ca 880 MHz runter aber das passt ja denke ich schon und ist kein Vergleich da ich es jetzt schon erzwingen muss das sie so weit runter fährt.

Vielen dank! Auch wenn ich nicht genau weiß warum es jetzt genau geht


----------



## Sqizi (18. Februar 2020)

Ich muss mich leider nochmal zu Wort melden da mein Problem wieder da ist.

Vielleicht stehe ich ja auch nur auf dem Schlauch und habe einfach einen denk fehler?

Bisher dachte ich das wenn die Karte über den core p2 geht ( bzw 906mv) auch hbm p3 voll anliegt? 

Bei mir konnte ich es jetzt beobachten das die Karte ab p2 dynamisch den hbm mit dem core hochzieht, das heißt das bei 100%auslastung auch 900mhz hbm Anliegen. Bei 98% ca 890mhz
90% ca 850mhz. Ist das vielleicht einfach normal und mir bisher nie so aufgefallen?


----------



## Downsampler (18. Februar 2020)

Mit dem alten Treiber kann man es einstellen.

Frequency eingeben und es läuft auf 3D Last mit der eingegebenen Frequenz.

Umstellen auf Dynamic kostet Leistung und der HBM taktet irgendwas was er will.

Das neue GUI scheint der allerletzte Schrott zu sein.


----------



## wuchzael (18. Februar 2020)

Habe das noch nie beobachten können. Sowohl GPU als auch HBM nehmen bei mir nur die Taktraten an, die bei den entsprechenden P-States auch eingestellt sind. Beim HBM also 167/500/800/1000 MHz, wobei ingame zu 99% 1000MHz anliegen und nur wenn das Spiel wirklich keine Last erzeugt (FPS Limit oder brutaler CPU Bottleneck) geht es mal auf 800MHz runter. Habe aber noch den 19.12.2 Treiber drauf und werde den wohl auch so schnell nicht wechseln, wenn ich mir die Probleme bei den neueren Treibern so angucke.

Grüße!


----------



## Sqizi (18. Februar 2020)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Mit dem alten Treiber kann man es einstellen.
> 
> Frequency eingeben und es läuft auf 3D Last mit der eingegebenen Frequenz.
> 
> ...




Habe gestern Abend einen alten Treiber installiert (19.12.2 meine ich sogar) und dachte auch schon an diese Einstellung, hat leider auch nicht geholfen. Ich teste es aber später nochmal mit Neustart zwischen den tests (bin bisher meistens  aus dem game getappt.
Ich habe das Gefühl das es an dieser dynamischen Einstellung liegt und er meine Eingabe einfach ignoriert... 



wuchzael schrieb:


> Habe das noch nie beobachten können. Sowohl GPU als auch HBM nehmen bei mir nur die Taktraten an, die bei den entsprechenden P-States auch eingestellt sind. Beim HBM also 167/500/800/1000 MHz, wobei ingame zu 99% 1000MHz anliegen und nur wenn das Spiel wirklich keine Last erzeugt (FPS Limit oder brutaler CPU Bottleneck) geht es mal auf 800MHz runter. Habe aber noch den 19.12.2 Treiber drauf und werde den wohl auch so schnell nicht wechseln, wenn ich mir die Probleme bei den neueren Treibern so angucke.
> 
> Grüße!



Bei dir liegt aber auch immer der volle hbm takt der jeweiligen Stufe an oder geht er von zb 800mhz dynamisch auf 1000mhz?

Ich merke es hauptsächlich im Spiel das er oft auf 880 MHz oder ähnlich absackt, leistungstechnisch spüre ich es nicht aber seltsam ist es schon. Ich kann das verhalten auch erzwingen indem ich zb der Auflösung extrem runter schraube und so auf der gpu nur eine auslastung von zb 75% habe theoretisch müsste hier doch immer noch p2 vom core  bei mir greifen und die 900 MHz hbm da sein?


----------



## wuchzael (18. Februar 2020)

Jo, wie ich geschrieben habe - es gibt nur die eingestellten States, dazwischen ist nichts.

Grüße!


----------



## Sqizi (18. Februar 2020)

Hm dann weiß ich langsam auch nicht weiter, habe schon verschiedene Treiber getestet +DDU. Verschiedene hbm Einstellungen allerdings tritt es auch mit den Stock Einstellungen auf und in allen 3 BIOS Einstellungen.

Das erste Mal aufgefallen ist es mir als ich versuchsweise auf das silent bios gewechselt habe, kann aber nicht sagen ob es schon länger  so war...

Ich hab die Karte mal mit geringer Leistung im Stock Modus laufen lassen (ca 75-85%) müsste ja noch mindestens in p4 sein. Der hbm Schwankt zwischen 720-800 MHz  der soc springt allerdings auch stark herum...


----------



## Downsampler (18. Februar 2020)

19.12.2 war doch der erste Treiber mit dem neuen GUI. 19.12.1 habe ich hier laufen.


----------



## RX480 (18. Februar 2020)

In dem Screenshot ist wohl der Treiber auf default mit der hohen VDDC? (oder abgestürzt)
Ganz klar, wenn der GPU-takt einbricht, geht der HBM-Takt mit runter.
(man will ja net hoffen, das es u.U. am NT o.ä. liegt, könnte man nur bei nem Bekannten testen)

Würde mich wundern wenn mit dem Setting von S.1317 in normalen Benchmarks das auch so wäre.
Kann also nur an der Auslastung im Game liegen.

btw.
Ansonsten kann man so einen Murks auch erzeugen, wenn man ein unpassendes Bios aufspielt.
Mit dem LC-Bios solls wohl ähnlich droppen.


----------



## Sqizi (19. Februar 2020)

Vielleicht habe ich es komisch formuliert

Also im Spiel ist eigentlich  immer alles top, auslastung auf 100% und die Karte schnurt.

Bei einigen Spielen in letzter Zeit wo zb chill greift (50-60fps wegen freesync monitor) oder die Karte ins cpu limit läuft (assassins creed odyssey /war thunder) und damit die gpu zu ca 90% nur ausgelastet ist dachte ich bisher das der hbm takt trotzdem noch bei den maximalen 900 MHz bleiben müsste, da die vddc, der takt vom core und der gpu Tacho (die LEDs an der Karte) alles noch auf einen core takt von p7 oder p6 hindeutet der hbm takt aber runter geht. 

Ps:  beim bios wurde nichts geändert und im benchmark läuft sie auch top durch  

Aber ich lasse es jetzt einfach laufen und denke das es so gehört, leistungstechnisch ist es ja Wurst. Trodzdem an alle danke für die hilfe!


----------



## RX480 (20. Februar 2020)

Du kannst mal noch Eins machen und nach ULPS schauen: falls "enabled", kannste mal disabled einstellen
ULPS: How to disable | Community

Das ist ein Stromsparmodus von Laptops oder Crossfire. Vllt. hilfts ja auch bei ner SingleDesktopgraka,
falls fälschlicherweise aktiv.


----------



## mrfloppy (20. Februar 2020)

Finde den Fehler !?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe zur Zeit den aktuellen Treiber installiert, Chill usw ist alles deaktiviert. Dennoch ist es so, das die Karte im Spiel nicht voll ausgelastet wird. Gemeint sind Games wie BF V oder 1 . Ich spiele in HD oder höher, aber ist egal was ich für eine Auflösung einstelle, sie wird lediglich bis maximal 70% ausgelastet, meistens sogar eher weniger.
Der Speicher fährt bis 1075, zeitweise mal droppt er runter, aber der GPU Takt ist Stur. 
Hotspot der GPU dümpelt meist bei eher unter 60° rum.

Asus Vega 64
Ryzen 5 2600x
16 GB  3200er RAM
BeQuit 650Watt Netzteil


----------



## RX480 (20. Februar 2020)

Das wäre dann schon der Zweite!?

Stell mal im Gameprofil spassenshalber die Kantenglättung auf 2x...4x  MSAA zusätzlich.


----------



## Cleriker (20. Februar 2020)

Hast du irgendwelche sync-modi eingestellt?

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## arthur95 (20. Februar 2020)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Finde den Fehler !?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo kenne das Problem! Habe sowas ähnliches mit meiner Vega 56 beobachtet. Du musst Future-Frame-Rendering in den BFV Spieleinstellungen aktivieren, dann taktet die Karte normal hoch und ist zu 100% ausgelastet! 
lg


----------



## RX480 (20. Februar 2020)

Jo,
Future-Frame-Rendering ist ja nur mit DX11 ON aber bei DX12 besser OFF.


----------



## mrfloppy (20. Februar 2020)

Hab keine Sync Modis aktiv. Habe jetzt FutureFrame Rendering aktiviert und Kantenglättung im Treiber auf *4 gestellt. Auslastung schwankt jetzt zwischen 75 und 95% , aber der Takt ist endlich mal auf  bis zu 1540 MHz und nicht wie fest genagelt bei um die 1100 MHz wie vorher. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MfDoom (21. Februar 2020)

Ich kenne das Phänomen, speziell mit Battlefield, auch. Scheint ein nerviger Bug im Treiber zu sein


----------



## RX480 (21. Februar 2020)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> HHabe jetzt FutureFrame Rendering aktiviert und Kantenglättung im Treiber auf *4 gestellt. Auslastung schwankt jetzt zwischen 75 und 95% , aber der Takt ist endlich mal auf  bis zu 1540 MHz und nicht wie fest genagelt bei um die 1100 MHz wie vorher.



Gibt es einen speziellen Grund, warum Du nur die DX11-Version nimmst?
Ist DX12 momentan instabiler oder stört Dich das kurze Einruckeln beim ersten Mal Shadercache erstellen?


----------



## czk666 (21. Februar 2020)

Wenn das Bild weg ist und der PC noch läuft deutet dass drauf hin dass die Karte zu heiß wurde, oder? 
Bei knapp über 70° sollte das doch nicht passieren?


----------



## janni851 (21. Februar 2020)

czk666 schrieb:


> Wenn das Bild weg ist und der PC noch läuft deutet dass drauf hin dass die Karte zu heiß wurde, oder?
> Bei knapp über 70° sollte das doch nicht passieren?



Dann ist der Treiber abgestürzt  wenn der sich wieder gefangen hat sollte das Bild wieder kommen und die Karte wieder @Stock laufen


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (21. Februar 2020)

Dann ist meist der Treiber gecrashed. Geh mal im P7-Takt 10Mhz runter.


----------



## arthur95 (21. Februar 2020)

czk666 schrieb:


> Wenn das Bild weg ist und der PC noch läuft deutet dass drauf hin dass die Karte zu heiß wurde, oder?
> Bei knapp über 70° sollte das doch nicht passieren?



welchen Treiberversion verwendest du? Mit den neuen 2020er Treibern habe ich ähnliche Probleme gehabt! Mit den alten 19er (19.11 etc) funktioniert alles wieder !


----------



## Gurdi (21. Februar 2020)

czk666 schrieb:


> Wenn das Bild weg ist und der PC noch läuft deutet dass drauf hin dass die Karte zu heiß wurde, oder?
> Bei knapp über 70° sollte das doch nicht passieren?



Das deutet meist auf zu hohen Takt bei zu wenig Spannung.


----------



## RX480 (21. Februar 2020)

Die MSi 56 AirBoost ist im MS für 229€. Als Übergangsgraka oder für nur FHD mit UVen bestens geeignet.
8GB MSI Radeon RX Vega 56 AIR BOOST 8G OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 1xHDMI / 3xDisplayPort (Retail)
(incl. 3 Monate Gamepass)

Im Anhang mal ein sehr sparsames Setting. Dürfte eher weniger als ne RX590 verbrauchen.
Und ist dann auch net zu laut. (sollte immer noch schneller sein als ne 56ref@stock)


----------



## Gurdi (22. Februar 2020)

Bin seit heute auch wieder im Besitz einer V56 Strixx.


----------



## wuchzael (22. Februar 2020)

Guten Deal gemacht, oder wie kommst gerade auf *das* Ding? 

Grüße!


----------



## Gurdi (22. Februar 2020)

Hab die von Dr. Stoecker erworben, wohnen in einer Region. Da weiß man dann was man kriegt. Ich starte einen neuen Versuch via Thunderbolt.


----------



## wuchzael (22. Februar 2020)

Das fand ich auch schon immer spannend, halt uns mal auf dem Laufenden.

Grüße!


----------



## Gurdi (22. Februar 2020)

Mach ich, ich häng mich aber erst im laufe der nächsten Woche dran.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Februar 2020)

Hat hier noch jemand auf dem Schirm wo der Artikel zur Spannungswandler optimierung der Strixx war. Evtl. bessere ich da auch noch nach, finde das aber nicht mehr hier im Forum.


----------



## RX480 (22. Februar 2020)

Die Modder haben eigentlich bei der ersten Gen der Strixx immer die 3mm Minuspads genommen und ggf. 
U-Scheiben/Federn, damit die Schrauben bei den VRM`s richtig Anpressdruck aufbauen.


----------



## mrfloppy (22. Februar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Gibt es einen speziellen Grund, warum Du nur die DX11-Version nimmst?
> Ist DX12 momentan instabiler oder stört Dich das kurze Einruckeln beim ersten Mal Shadercache erstellen?



Hatte immer das Gefühl das es unter DX12 ein wenig mehr ruckelt


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (22. Februar 2020)

Im R7-Thread hat Edelhamster was dazu geschrieben. 
AMD Radeon VII Laberthread
(man muss 2x auf manche Maps, damit der ShaderCache bereits vorh. ist)

Prinzipiell sollte man die Auslagerungsdatei auf 16GB festlegen.


----------



## Gurdi (23. Februar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Die Modder haben eigentlich bei der ersten Gen der Strixx immer die 3mm Minuspads genommen und ggf.
> U-Scheiben/Federn, damit die Schrauben bei den VRM`s richtig Anpressdruck aufbauen.



Die Paddicke brauchte ich, mit 3mm kann ich was anfangen.


----------



## RX480 (23. Februar 2020)

Hier hat Einer auch Bilder gepostet: zur ersten noch crappy Version der Strixx
Fixing the ASUS Strix Vega 64's Horrendous VRM Heat Management - Album on Imgur

Weiss jetzt gar net wie das in der revidierten zweiten Version der Strixx aussieht.
Hoffentlich sind die Restbestände im Outlet schon die 2. Es gibt ja doch immer mal noch Käufer.


----------



## janni851 (23. Februar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Hier hat Einer auch Bilder gepostet: zur ersten noch crappy Version der Strixx
> Fixing the ASUS Strix Vega 64's Horrendous VRM Heat Management - Album on Imgur
> 
> Weiss jetzt gar net wie das in der revidierten zweiten Version der Strixx aussieht.
> Hoffentlich sind die Restbestände im Outlet schon die 2. Es gibt ja doch immer mal noch Käufer.



Woran erkennt man eigentlich ob man die zweite Revision hat? Ich hab meine ja 05.2019 gekauft. Ist das mich Rev. 1 oder Rev. 2?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (23. Februar 2020)

Braucht Du net mal auseinanderbauen, weil die VRM-Temps besser sind bei der revidierten Version.
Nur wer ungewöhnlich hohe Werte hat, sollte nachbessern.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Februar 2020)

Alter Schwede, die Strix tostet sich ja wirklich selbst. Was Asus da mal wieder verbrochen hat 
Naja nächste Woche mal anständig Pimpen das Teil, die VRM´s gehen über 100 Grad trotz undervolting.


----------



## cordonbleu (24. Februar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, die Strix tostet sich ja wirklich selbst. Was Asus da mal wieder verbrochen hat



Deshalb hab sogar ich es begriffen, dass das bessere Kühlkonzept die bessere Karte ist. Bei meiner Air Boost wollte ich auch die Kühlung verbessern, was aber annähernd nichts gebracht hat. Erst mit dem Kauf der Pulse bin ich nun zufrieden, was die Temps angeht. 



Gurdi schrieb:


> die VRM´s gehen über 100 Grad trotz undervolting.



Wie stark hast du undervoltet? Gleichzeitig aber sicher das Powerlimit angehoben? Die Abwärme der VRM entseht nicht durch die Spannung sondern durch die Verlustleistung


----------



## RX480 (24. Februar 2020)

cordonbleu schrieb:


> Bei meiner Air Boost wollte ich auch die Kühlung verbessern, was aber annähernd nichts gebracht hat.


Hattest Du ein moldet Package? Wenn ja, hilft eigentlich LM ein mue.

Mir persönlich ist bei den Blowern mehr als 35..40% Lü. eigentlich immer zu laut. Da hilft wirklich nur <900mV und Fps-Limit, wenn man in WQHD spielen will.(mit Reghack)
Ohne Reghack wirds mit ca. 925..931mV schon grenzwertig, eigentlich nur was für Singlegrakas@FHD mit Fps-Limit.

Man kann ja nur so ca. 150W anpeilen, damits in Summe net zu warm/laut wird.
Die Meisten sind beim Benchen so ca. zw. 165..180W und müssen dann wirklich nochmal durch das Fps-Limit Chill ein paar W sparen, damits in den Games passt.


----------



## Downsampler (24. Februar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, die Strix tostet sich ja wirklich selbst. Was Asus da mal wieder verbrochen hat
> Naja nächste Woche mal anständig Pimpen das Teil, die VRM´s gehen über 100 Grad trotz undervolting.



PL +50% war noch nie eine gute Idee...


----------



## RX480 (24. Februar 2020)

Das stimmt so nicht immer, gilt nur besonders für die 56strixx mit dem 260W-Bios.Da ist das 220W-Bios@PT=0 sinnvoll.
Es ist nach m.E. immer ungünstig, ausgehend von einem schwarzen Schaf ne Verallgemeinerung zu treffen.

Die normalen Refs/Air-Boost nehmen eigentlich net mehr W als durch die VDDC vorgegeben.
Die muss dann natürlich entspr. runter.
Bereits 2017 hat Igor nen UVing-Test mit der LC gemacht und festgestellt, das zu wenig PT störend sein kann, weil dann der Arbitrator regelnd eingreift und das manuelle Setting aushebelt. Das war natürlich noch ohne freie States.
 Kann sein das es jetzt besser funzt mit niedrigem PT.
Für die 56pulse reicht meist PT+20.

Mit Reghack scheint die Situation auch noch ein mue anders zu sein. Da reicht evtl. PT=-1.


----------



## EyRaptor (24. Februar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, die Strix tostet sich ja wirklich selbst. Was Asus da mal wieder verbrochen hat
> Naja nächste Woche mal anständig Pimpen das Teil, die VRM´s gehen über 100 Grad trotz undervolting.



Wenn du nur undervoltet, dabei das Powerlimit aber gleich bleibt, dann steigt die Abwärme der Spennungswandler.
Denn bsp. 200 Watt bei bei 1,1V = 181,8 Ampere
Mit undervolt und bsp. 200 Watt bei 0,95V = 210,5 Ampere

Die Wandlerverluste steigen durch das undervolting sogar gut an.
Mit Overvolting + Powerlimit reduzieren bekommst du bessere Spawa Temps, allerdings ist die Leistung der GPU dann im Arsch 



Downsampler schrieb:


> PL +50% war noch nie eine gute Idee...



Doch 
Für OC auch gerne mal viel zu wenig.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Februar 2020)

Ich modifizere die Karte am We oder im laufe der nächsten Woche dann fluppt das schon.
Ich krieg die noch auf vernünftige Temperaturen,die Wirkungsprinzipien sind mir ansonsten ja auch durchaus bekannt.

Ich bin nur einfach Fassungslos wie man einen an sich hervorragenden Kühler dermaßen deppert montieren kann dass da so ein Crap bei raus kommt.

Bei 220Watt ASIC 107Grad auf den SpaWas und 100er HotSpot ist halb einfach Grütze, der Kühler kann nur ******* montiert sein.
Ansonsten bin ich aber eigentlich begeistert von meiner neuen Kombo, die eGPU läuft recht performant, selbst via Thunderbolt werden alle Sensordaten korrekt ausgelesen und auch sonst hab ich bisher keine Probleme feststellen können.

Ich hab aktuell zwar noch das ein oder andere Fragezeichen von technischer Seite her, aber das krieg ich auch noch raus.
Ich rätsel aktuell z.B. darüber ob mein Spectre je TB Anschluss einen eigenen Controller verwendet, oder ob beide an einem hängen(wenn das überhaupt geht???)

Einzigst ärgerlicher Faktor an der eGPU ist eigentlich das die Übertragung zurück zum internen Display massiv Leistung frisst, vor allem bei höheren Bildraten.


----------



## cordonbleu (24. Februar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Hattest Du ein moldet Package? Wenn ja, hilft eigentlich LM ein mue.



Das weiß ich nicht. Ich hatte den Kühlkörper natürlich nicht ab, da sonst die Garantie futsch ist. 
Aber auch LM (sofern es das ist, was ich denke) bringt nichts wenn der Kühlkörper einfach viel zu klein ist. Da kann man bedingt mit erhöhtem Luftstrom kompensieren, aber das geht auf die Lautstärke und ist somit einfach Mist.


----------



## wuchzael (24. Februar 2020)

Ich hätte bei LM (=Liquid Metal) irgendwie bedenken, dass es das "Molding"-Material zwischen GPU und HMB frisst.

Halte aber generell nicht so viel von dem Zeug... schönen WaKü Block auf die Referenzkarten, dann ist Ruhe .


Grüße!


----------



## Gurdi (24. Februar 2020)

LMist schon nicht übel,dem moldet Package macht das auch nichts.


----------



## wuchzael (24. Februar 2020)

Weiß von euch jemand um was für ein Material es sich da eigentlich genau handelt, mit dem die Dies vergossen werden?

Grüße!


----------



## Gurdi (24. Februar 2020)

Bin ich überfragt?


----------



## RX480 (25. Februar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> LMist schon nicht übel,dem moldet Package macht das auch nichts.



Ich weiss nur, das die 64ref von 4stroke im Luxx gut mit LM ging. Der hatte zusätzlich die Luftauslässe erweitert.
Sah dann ungefähr wie bei der MSi AirBoost aus. Mit 180W noch erträglich.

Bei den Spawas kann ja Jeder selbst testen, ob 2 unterschiedliche Settings, Stock vs. UV, mit gleichem Verbrauch andere Temps ergeben.
An die Theorie, das man V und A getrennt regeln kann glaube ich net (und der Hr. Ohm auch net).
Eher ist der Chip ne Art Parallelschaltung, wo mehr A erst mit mehr aktiven Shadern genutzt werden.
Soll heissen, das hohe V weniger Shader nutzen als niedrige V, womit man mehr Shader auslasten kann bei gleichen W. Man hat bei niedrigen V mehr A übrig um mehr parallele Shader ON zu bekommen. Das könnte evtl. auch bei den Spawas so sein, das durchs UVen mehr Spawas aktiv sind und gleichmäßiger arbeiten.


----------



## wuchzael (25. Februar 2020)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Hatte immer das Gefühl das es unter DX12 ein wenig mehr ruckelt
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Ist bei mir auch so... DX12 führt zu extrem nervigen kontinuierlichen FPS drops. DX11 läuft wesentlich besser und mit aktiviertem FFR sind es bestimmt 20 FPS mehr.

Grüße!


----------



## EyRaptor (25. Februar 2020)

@Gurdi
Wenn du LM auf der Vega probierst, dann bin ich mal auf deine Hotspot Temps gespannt.
Mit meiner gemoldeten Vega hab ich das auch mehrmals versucht und immer war die Hotsport Temperatur abartig schlecht.


----------



## Gurdi (25. Februar 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> Wenn du LM auf der Vega probierst, dann bin ich mal auf deine Hotspot Temps gespannt.
> Mit meiner gemoldeten Vega hab ich das auch mehrmals versucht und immer war die Hotsport Temperatur abartig schlecht.



Ich schau mir das mal genauer an, es kommt sehr auf den Chip an sich an. Wenn ich feststelle das dieser nicht eben genug ist, werde ich auf WLP setzen, wenn er mir geeignet erscheint versuche ich LM.


----------



## mrfloppy (25. Februar 2020)

Ist die Höhe des Unterschiedes vom HotSpot normal ? Also GPU Temp zum HotSpot meine ich
Nach einer Runde BF V dehen die Temps wie folgt aus

GPU Temp 53°
HBM Temp 55°
HotSpot Temp 68°


----------



## EyRaptor (25. Februar 2020)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Ist die Höhe des Unterschiedes vom HotSpot normal ? Also GPU Temp zum HotSpot meine ich
> Nach einer Runde BF V dehen die Temps wie folgt aus
> 
> GPU Temp 53°
> ...



53 bis 68 °C ist ein Delta von nur 15 °C.
Das ist absolut normal/gut. Außerdem sind diese Temperaturen eh sehr gut.


----------



## Gurdi (25. Februar 2020)

Joh, die Temps sind hervorragend und auch das Delta ist nahe dem Optimum.
Das erreichst du mit einer Strix?


----------



## mrfloppy (25. Februar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Joh, die Temps sind hervorragend und auch das Delta ist nahe dem Optimum.
> Das erreichst du mit einer Strix?




Ja, aber neue WLP, Pads und neue Lüfter drauf . Original war’s dann doch weitaus bescheidener 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (25. Februar 2020)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Ja, aber neue WLP, Pads und neue Lüfter drauf . Original war’s dann doch weitaus bescheidener
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Erzähl mal ich bau auch am WE um, was hast du genau gemacht.


----------



## mrfloppy (25. Februar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Erzähl mal ich bau auch am WE um, was hast du genau gemacht.



Wärmeleitpads durch 3mm Pads von Silverbead ersetzt ( sind nicht teuer aber machen was sie sollen ). Thermal Grizzly Paste auf die GPU und 2* 120 Enermax  Twister Pressure drauf. Die Lüfter werden bei 100% schon laut was mit aber egal ist, höre ich Ingame nicht und im Desktop Betrieb läuft der Zero Fan. Haben aber einen hohen Luftdruck und einen Schalter wo man Silent oder Performance Modus hin und her schalten kann. Hab aber immer auf Performance 
Den Kühler beim Einbau dann auch nach ner Anleitung aus dem Netz dementsprechend montiert, halt die Schrauben angezogen


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (26. Februar 2020)

Jo,
das Review/Video von Igor ist sehr hilfreich für die Reihenfolge der Schrauben = Knackpunkt für Hotspot.
AMD Radeon RX Vega, der ominoese Hotspot und das richtige Auftragen von Waermeleitpaste – igor sLAB

Vermutlich ist "zu dünn" LM schlechter vom Effekt als gute "dickere" WLP, weil sonst die Reihenfolge net so wirksam ist.
Ansonsten ist das Delta GPU zu Hotspot sehr stark von der Spannung abhängig, da hilft nur UVen.

Prinzipiell würde ich eher 20...50MHz weniger GPU-Takt nehmen und dafür mehr Zeit in die Optimierung der HBM-Timings stecken. -->tREF 15600... 24900... 31200 !?


----------



## Gurdi (26. Februar 2020)

Ich hab Hnynix und via Thunderbolt müsste ich das immer wieder laden,das macht wenig Sinn.
Das anziehen vom Kühler war bei Vega schon immer so ne Wissenschaft für sich.


----------



## Cleriker (27. Februar 2020)

Naja, geht. Also ich fand es jetzt nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (27. Februar 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Naja, geht. Also ich fand es jetzt nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk



Kommt auf den Kühler und das Package an.


----------



## wuchzael (28. Februar 2020)

Zwei Vegas mit ungemoldetem Package, daher gebranntes Kind  Hoffe deines ist wenigstens halbwegs eben... würde mich nämlich echt interessieren, was mit LM geht. 

Grüße!


----------



## Gurdi (28. Februar 2020)

Werde berichten, hab die Graka im Gepäck.


----------



## mrfloppy (28. Februar 2020)

N’Abend zusammen, hab eben von einem User aus einem anderen Forum gelesen das Asus für die Vega 64 Mitte 2019 ein neues Bios gebracht hatte. Wie bekomme ich das drauf , wo laden , weiß jemand davon ?
Kann da nichts finden bisher.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (28. Februar 2020)

Wäre mir neu das es da ein anderes Bios gibt.
Karte hab ich übrigens fertig, sieht ganz gut aus. Hab LM verwendet, hatte ein perfektes Package und konnte auch trotz Hynix Flashen. HBM läuft mit 1020 stabil.
Temps gehen natürlich noch niedriger, die Lüfter sind recht zahm mit 1600.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrfloppy (4. März 2020)

Habe seit heute das Problem das meine angegebenen Spannungswerte nicht übernommen werden. Hab das immer mit dem AMD Memory Tweaker gemacht und es war bis gestern eigentlich kein Thema. Seit heute werden zwar meine Taktwerte übernommen, aber nicht meine Undervolt Werte, heißt mein eingestellter Takt wird gefahren mit saufenden 1,1-1,2 V . Kennt das Problem jemand ? Hab eigentlich von gestern bis heute nichts geändert gehabt.


----------



## Gurdi (4. März 2020)

Hatte das auch kurz. Hab Das Problem durch ein umswitchen des BIOS behoben.


----------



## mrfloppy (4. März 2020)

Hat leider nichts gebracht, völlig unbeeindruckt die Karte 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (4. März 2020)

Treiber mal neu aufgespielt?


----------



## mrfloppy (5. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Treiber mal neu aufgespielt?



Grade ausprobiert und nach dem löschen den 20.2.2 aufgespielt was aber nicht das Problem löst


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (5. März 2020)

Ich hatte das wie gesagt auch aber nur im 260 Watt BIOS. Im V64 und 220Watt BIOS ist es nicht aufgetreten. Ändere mal die Speicherspannung, also den Uncorewert.


----------



## mrfloppy (5. März 2020)

Hab die Speicherspannung mal auf 962mV und den Takt auf 1075 abgesenkt, aber das Bild bleibt das gleiche. So dödelt die Karte bei ca 1,05 V rum und unter Last 1,1 V. Versteh ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mpegel (5. März 2020)

Moin zusammen!

Bin neu hier und hab mir inzwischen schon die Augen wund gelesen!
Ich möchte gerne meine Vega64 Nitro+ von Sapphire demontieren um die Wärmeleitpaste und natürlich auch die Wärmeleitpads zu Tauschen!
Kann mir eventuell jemand sagen welche dicke die Pads bei der Nitro+ haben?
Würde natürlich gerne die neuen Pads vor dem ausbau bestellen, wenn möglich!
Sollte dieses Thema bereits irgendwo behandelt worden sein und ich habe es in den tiefen des Internets übersehen, würde ich mich über einen Link sehr freuen!
Vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus!


----------



## Gurdi (5. März 2020)

Warum bei der Nito die Pads tauschen?, WLP kann ich. Verstehen aber Pads bringt kaum was.

@Floppy.Hast du mal Overdrive benutzt?


----------



## mrfloppy (5. März 2020)

Nein, Oberdrive noch nicht. Werd ich morgen mal probieren


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wuchzael (5. März 2020)

mpegel schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> 
> Bin neu hier und hab mir inzwischen schon die Augen wund gelesen!
> Ich möchte gerne meine Vega64 Nitro+ von Sapphire demontieren um die Wärmeleitpaste und natürlich auch die Wärmeleitpads zu Tauschen!
> ...



Moin!

Ich würde die Nitro nicht auseinanderbauen, wenn du nicht gerade auf Wasserkühler umbauen willst. Meine Nitros haben beide ein ungemoldetes Package, was recht empfindlich ist. Der Kühler ist schon ein "Brecher" und hat ordentlich Reserven. Wenn du die Karte kühler haben willst (ohne basteln zu müssen), dann lese dich lieber ins Thema Undervolting ein. Damit kannst du die Karte deutlich sparsamer und somit natürlich auch kühler und leiser bekommen . Auch die richtige Drehzahl der Lüfter kann die Karte leiser machen, weil die Nitro bei manchen Drehzahlen zum Brummen (Resonanzen) neigt. Falls du doch UNBEDINGT basteln willst: Die Pads (mein originaler Kühler liegt jetzt seit knapp einem halben Jahr demontiert im Regal) auf den Spannungswandlern sind etwas dicker als nagelneue 1mm Pads. Entweder sind original 1,5mm Pads drauf, oder es sind 1mm Pads, die sich vllt. durch die lange "nicht-Belastung" etwas zusammengezogen haben. Würde meine Hand jetzt nicht dafür ins Feuer legen. Die originalen Pads machen jedenfalls einen guten Eindruck, sie sind schön weich und "bluten" kaum, allerdings zerreißen sie deshalb auch schnell bei unvorsichtiger Demontage. 

Grüße!


----------



## mpegel (5. März 2020)

@ Gurdi und wuchzael!

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten!
@ Gurdi: War bis jetzt der überzeugung dass ich, wenn ich die WLP erneurn möchte, ich im selben zug auch die Pads erneuern muss, wenn ich die alten Pads nach der demontage weiter verwenden kann, wäre das sicher auch eine Option, Vielen Dank dafür!!!
@ wuchzael: Die Karte läuft bereits mit UV/OC, Temperaturen sind auch völlig in Ordnung. Hotspot wird nicht wärmer als 89 Grad, HBM nur selten über 76, GPU meist knapp über 70. Lüfter sind für meinen Geschmack auch nicht zu Laut, allerdings hat meine Karte leider Extremes Spulenfiepen!
Im Prinzip möchte ich es nur machen aus Spass an der Freude, Karte hat nun auch schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel und werde Sie definitiv auch noch eine Weile behalten. Und ich wollte im selben zug einmal versuchen das Spulenfiepen zu beheben! Anfangs hat es mich nicht gestört, Spiele mit Headset, mittlerweile jedoch geht es mir schon ein wenig auf den Keks. Sollte das alles überhaupt keinen Sinn machen lass ich mich hier gerne eines Besseren belehren und bin für Ratschläge offen! Danke


----------



## RX480 (5. März 2020)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Hab die Speicherspannung mal auf 962mV und den Takt auf 1075 abgesenkt, aber das Bild bleibt das gleiche. So dödelt die Karte bei ca 1,05 V rum und unter Last 1,1 V. Versteh ich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Falls ein TV über HDMi dranhängt gibt AMD ne Mindestspannung von 1,05V vor. Ansonsten würde ich mal im Gameprofile keine unterschiedlichen Spannungen ggü. Global verwenden, kann sein das net Beides gelichzeitig sauber funzt.

Für den TV@HDMi hat Reddevil im UV-Thread den Veelink Adapter DP auf HDMi empfohlen. 
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...ing-undervolting-thread-637.html#post10221458
(falls das auch net hilft, halt am TV in FHD spielen, dann sind die Spannungen auch wieder normal niedrig)


----------



## mrfloppy (6. März 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Falls ein TV über HDMi dranhängt gibt AMD ne Mindestspannung von 1,05V vor. Ansonsten würde ich mal im Gameprofile keine unterschiedlichen Spannungen ggü. Global verwenden, kann sein das net Beides gelichzeitig sauber funzt.
> 
> Für den TV@HDMi hat Reddevil im UV-Thread den Veelink Adapter DP auf HDMi empfohlen.
> https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...ing-undervolting-thread-637.html#post10221458
> (falls das auch net hilft, halt am TV in FHD spielen, dann sind die Spannungen auch wieder normal niedrig)



Danke , werd mal auf FullHD umstellen, ist aber kein TV. Ist ein Samsung 4K Monitor. Werd es dennoch mal testen . Wobei es ja funktioniert hatte, von einem auf den anderen Tag halt nicht mehr.
Sorry, aber was heißt gegenüber Global ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (7. März 2020)

Theoretisch kann man in den Gameprofilen ein anderes Setting bzgl. Takt+Volt ggü. Global extra festlegen.(falls Das ausversehen passiert ist)
Dieses zusätzliche Setting kann man aber rausschmeissen.

Der Einfachheit halber nehme ich nur im globalen Setting die Änderungen bei Takt+V vor und lade dort meine verschiedenen Settings.


----------



## cordonbleu (7. März 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Der Einfachheit halber nehme ich nur im globalen Setting die Änderungen bei Takt+V vor und lade dort meine verschiedenen Settings.



Der Einfachheit halber gibts die Gamesettings. Weil die aber nicht immer funktionieren, machst du es über die globalen Settings. Einfach is anders, aber man muss sich zu helfen wissen


----------



## RX480 (7. März 2020)

Eigentlich brauche ich nur für Games mit sehr niedrigem Takt ein gesondertes Profil, und das auch nur für die sek. Graka, damit der HBM-Takt in P3 gemeinsam mit GPU-P3 läuft.(ist dann bei mir Minimalstatus)
(diverse ältere Games oder DX12, z.Bsp. RoTR)
Nach meinem Ermessen geht doch der Profilwechsel auf dem Desktop ausreichend schnell, gemessen an der Spielzeit.
Finde es genauso unsinnig die Startzeit vom PC zu messen, 1x täglich, wen interessierts.


----------



## mrfloppy (8. März 2020)

Also ich denke ich habe den "Fehler" gefunden. Es liegt tatsächlich an meinem Bildschirm. hatte ursprünglich 2 Monitore dran, einen alten Samsung FullHD 60Hz und einen neuen Samsung 4K bis 144Hz. Da es immer wieder zu Problemen kam im Spiel mit ruckeln usw habe ich den alten Monitor abgeklemmt. Der neue Monitor hat 2 HDMI Eingänge und zur Zeit habe ich ihn in HDMI 2 eingesteckt weil er nur auf dem Eingang die 144Hz macht. Auf HDMI 1 macht er nur die 60 Hz. Hmmm, mein Profil wird nicht mehr übernommen seit dem ich halt den alten abgesteckt habe. Nun habe ich testweise von HDMI 2 auf 1 gesteckt wo nur die 60Hz gefahren werden und siehe da, mein Profil wird auch mit meiner Spannungseinstellung übernommen, stecke ich zurück auf HDMI 2 werden meine Taktraten übernommen, aber die Spannung auf bis zu 1,1 V erhöht. Stecke ich den zweiten alten Monitor wieder ein, funzen beide Monitore, meine Spannungswerte werden lustigerweise auch übernommen aber es ruckelt halt im Spiel. Windoof ist halt zur Zeit noch zu dumm für 2 Monitore mit unterschiedlicher Hz Zahl.

Versteh ich trotzdem nicht ganz.


----------



## Downsampler (8. März 2020)

Das liegt an den Windows-Machern, die sind auch für einiges zu dumm...


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. März 2020)

Hab bei meiner Ref. 64 nun LM drauf gemacht - läuft nun bei ca. 1V und 1600MHz bei maximal 34°C Core, 44°C Hotspot, 37°C HBM unter Last.
Speicher hab ich bei 1050 und 975mv

Was für ein Benchmark könnt ihr fürs Stabilität Testen empfehlen ?


----------



## Gurdi (8. März 2020)

FS Ultra im Loop bei Vega.


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. März 2020)

Danke. Kann man den für Core & HBM nehmen ?

Bin noch am ausloten was mit der Spannung und beim speicher geht. HBM soll ja empfindlich sein was die Temperatur angeht


----------



## Gurdi (9. März 2020)

Ja der passt eigentlich für beides als erster Test.


----------



## RX480 (9. März 2020)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Also ich denke ich habe den "Fehler" gefunden. Es liegt tatsächlich an meinem Bildschirm. Nun habe ich testweise von HDMI 2 auf 1 gesteckt wo nur die 60Hz gefahren werden und siehe da, mein Profil wird auch mit meiner Spannungseinstellung übernommen, stecke ich zurück auf HDMI 2 werden meine Taktraten übernommen, aber die Spannung auf bis zu 1,1 V erhöht. Stecke ich den zweiten alten Monitor wieder ein, funzen beide Monitore, meine Spannungswerte werden lustigerweise auch übernommen aber es ruckelt halt im Spiel. Windoof ist halt zur Zeit noch zu dumm für 2 Monitore mit unterschiedlicher Hz Zahl.
> 
> Versteh ich trotzdem nicht ganz.



Das die erf. Mindestspannung für 144Hz höher liegt ist eigentlich immer so gewesen. Das hat evtl. was mit der Bandbreite vom DP zu tun. (evtl. wäre ne Custom-Resi mit 100..120Hz schon anders)
Es wird bei mir immer nur soviel Bandbreite beim DP-Link genutzt , wie erf. . Bei HDMi ist Das evtl. ähnlich.
Da es ruckelig mit XXX Hz wird, kann am Adrenalin 2020 liegen. Ein User im guru3d-Forum meint, das sein Freesync@RX64LC net richtig funzt, er hat allerdings mit CRU auch die Range geändert.(x)
Was natürlich bei fps<Moni-Hz net schön ist. --> Insofern wäre schon vorrübergehend beide Monis auf 60Hz und Gamesettings etwas moderater sinnvoll, um z.Bsp. 60fps@Vsync zu schaffen.

(x) Evtl. funzt CRU net sauber mit Adrenalin2020.


----------



## mrfloppy (9. März 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das die erf. Mindestspannung für 144Hz höher liegt ist eigentlich immer so gewesen. Das hat evtl. was mit der Bandbreite vom DP zu tun. (evtl. wäre ne Custom-Resi mit 100..120Hz schon anders)
> Es wird nei mir immer nur soviel Bandbreite beim DP-Link genutzt , wie erf. . Bei HDMi ist Das evtl. ähnlich.
> Da es ruckelig mit XXX Hz wird, kann am Adrenalin 2020 liegen. Ein User im guru3d-Forum meint, das sein Freesync@RX64LC net richtig funzt, er hat allerdings mit CRU auch die Range geändert.(x)
> Was natürlich bei fps<Moni-Hz net schön ist. --> Insofern wäre schon vorrübergehend beide Monis auf 60Hz und Gamesettings etwas moderater sinnvoll, um z.Bsp. 60fps@Vsync zu schaffen.
> ...



Hatte mal irgendwo gelesen das Windoof ein Problem hat wenn 2 Monis angeschlossen sind mit unterschiedlichen Herz Zahlen. Ob es stimmt oder doch am Treiber liegt weiß ich nicht.
Werd nachher evtl mal testen was passiert wenn ich den Moni auf 100 Hz stelle.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## waldprophet99 (9. März 2020)

Moin, habe da mal ne bischen blöde Frage, aber gibt es für die Vega 56 irgendwo ein Handbuch/Bedienungsanleitung? 
Bei meiner sapphire vega 56 ist nur ein quick installation guide dabei und im internet finde ich nichts, auch nicht wenn ich auf englisch suche. auf der seite von amd finden sich im support bereich nur treiber und ein bischen Q&A,

Ich suche danach, ob es die Möglichkeit gibt, die Karte offline zurückzusetzen, ich sehe nur einen kleinen unbeschrifteten schalter, ist das zufällig ne reset taste?
thx.


----------



## wuchzael (9. März 2020)

Was meinst du denn genau mit zurücksetzen?

Der kleine Schalter ist zum Umschalten der beiden Bios Versionen der Karte.

Grüße!


----------



## waldprophet99 (9. März 2020)

Jaa, das habe ich inzwischen auch rausgefunden xD, danke. Mein Problem ist, dass mein Rechner nicht mehr mit der Vega eingebaut hochfährt , mit beiden Bios, also mit dem schalter in beiden positionen. aber ich glaube dafür werde ich ein besser ein neues Thema eröffnen.


----------



## janni851 (14. März 2020)

Gestern beim Einbau einer neuen Festplatte die Vega mal wieder rausgeholt um an dir SATA-Ports zu kommen... für mich mittlerweile auch unbegreiflich wie Asus mit so einem massiven Kühler so mittelmäßige Leistungen er Ziel kann. Zum Glück geht es in Full-HD noch. Wäre ich in 4K unterwegs, ich würde sie direkt verkaufen um mir ne Nitro zu holen 

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hks1981 (14. März 2020)

Mich würde mal interessieren da ein Kumpel von mir eine Vega günstig abstauben könnte wie die FPS in RDR2 in 1440p aussehen. Wie sind denn da eure AVG Frames bei welchen Setting?


----------



## Gurdi (14. März 2020)

janni851 schrieb:


> Gestern beim Einbau einer neuen Festplatte die Vega mal wieder rausgeholt um an dir SATA-Ports zu kommen... für mich mittlerweile auch unbegreiflich wie Asus mit so einem massiven Kühler so mittelmäßige Leistungen er Ziel kann. Zum Glück geht es in Full-HD noch. Wäre ich in 4K unterwegs, ich würde sie direkt verkaufen um mir ne Nitro zu holen
> 
> Grüße
> 
> ...



Was hast du denn so für Temps. Mich nerven primär die VRM´s.


----------



## wuchzael (15. März 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren da ein Kumpel von mir eine Vega günstig abstauben könnte wie die FPS in RDR2 in 1440p aussehen. Wie sind denn da eure AVG Frames bei welchen Setting?



*Moin!*

Das kann ich dir zufällig ziemlich exakt beantworten: Ich hatte die letzten 28 Spielstunden laut Radeon Software einen Average von 69,9 FPS in 1440p mit "Hardware Unboxed Optimized" Settings (Youtube). Ansonsten hab ich Radeon Image Sharpening an um den TAA Blur etwas zu korrigieren und Chill auf halber Refreshrate (72 FPS). Kann also sein, dass man da noch höhere Averages erreichen kann, wenn man die FPS nicht cappt... denke aber die 69,9 sind schon recht realistisch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*System:* Ryzen 7 1700X @ 4.0GHz, RAM @ 3400MHz CL14 und die Vega ist undervolted und läuft bei 1500MHz GPU und 1000MHz HBM mit TREF=19500 (also Sparbrötchen-Modus).


*Grüße!*


----------



## janni851 (15. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was hast du denn so für Temps. Mich nerven primär die VRM´s.



Sorry für die späte Antwort.

Ich hab mal zwei Screenshots angefügt. Entstanden nach ca. 1 1/2 Stunden F1 2019 und einmal die verwedeten Einstellungen. Zusätzlich habe ich über Chill ein FPS-Limit von 85 gesetzt. Auflösung wie gesagt Full-HD.
Schade das der Mem-Takt nicht real ist .

Grüße

Edit: Das FPS-Limit ist Ingame gesetzt. Ergebnis ist ja aber dasselbe.


----------



## wuchzael (17. März 2020)

Meine Vega ist seit einigen Tagen hauptsächlich im Kampf gegen das Coronavirus im Einsatz und hat schon einige größere WUs berechnet. 

Grüße!


----------



## janni851 (18. März 2020)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Meine Vega ist seit einigen Tagen hauptsächlich im Kampf gegen das Coronavirus im Einsatz und hat schon einige größere WUs berechnet.
> 
> Grüße!



Könntest du kurz erklären wie das genau funktioniert? Dann würde ich mich mit meinem Rechner dazuschalten 

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## cordonbleu (18. März 2020)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Meine Vega ist seit einigen Tagen hauptsächlich im Kampf gegen das Coronavirus im Einsatz...



Wie macht sich die Vega so unter sehr vielen Stunden Volllast? Und auf welchen Einstellungen arbeitet die bei dir?


----------



## wuchzael (18. März 2020)

cordonbleu schrieb:


> Wie macht sich die Vega so unter sehr vielen Stunden Volllast? Und auf welchen Einstellungen arbeitet die bei dir?



Haut ganz gut große WUs durch! Nutze mein 24/7 "Sparbrötchen"-Setting (1500MHz GPU, 1000MHz HBM, TREF 19500). ASIC liegt da bei knapp unter 120W beim Falten und mit 8 gut ausgelasteten CPU Kernen zusammen im selben Loop liegt die GPU bei ca. 40°C.

Grüße!


----------



## cordonbleu (21. März 2020)

Hallo Leute, ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe. Habe mir dank eines sehr guten Angebots einen neuen Monitor gekauft und bekomme FreeSync nicht zum Laufen. 
Es handelt sich um einen LG 27QD58P-B. LG 27QD58P-B, 68,58 cm (27 Zoll) WQHD, FreeSync, IPS -…

Nun hatte ich ja vorher einen alten 1080p Monitor von Asus via DP -> DVI Adapter an der Vega hängen und nun den neuen Monitor via DP direkt (Kabel lag dem Monitor bei). 
Dennoch wird mir im Radeon Treiber angezeigt, dass Freesync angeblich nicht unterstützt wird, obwohl der Monitor das laut Spezifikation haben soll.
Kann mir da jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?


----------



## Gurdi (21. März 2020)

Wahrscheinlich im Monitor nicht aktiv, manche Einstellungen am Panel wie Overdrive können Freesync auch deaktivieren.


----------



## Cleriker (21. März 2020)

Hat der Monitor ein Menü in dem du es an und aus schalten kannst? 
Ansonsten mal im laufenden Betrieb das Kabel von der Karte abziehen, fünf Sekunden warten und wieder dran. Selten, aber manchmal gibt er dann die Option frei.
Auch kannst du mal 4:4:4 Adobe RGB Studio und 8bit Farbtiefe auswählen und schauen ob die Funktion dann frei wird.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## bath92 (21. März 2020)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Haut ganz gut große WUs durch! Nutze mein 24/7 "Sparbrötchen"-Setting (1500MHz GPU, 1000MHz HBM, TREF 19500). ASIC liegt da bei knapp unter 120W beim Falten und mit 8 gut ausgelasteten CPU Kernen zusammen im selben Loop liegt die GPU bei ca. 40°C.
> 
> Grüße!



Frage bzgl. HBM-Timings: 

Wie bekommt man die den dauerhaft in die SPPT geschrieben?
Oder funktioniert das grundsätzlich gar nicht und man muss bei jedem Neustart mit dem AMD Memory Tweak die Einstellungen manuell nachladen?


----------



## cordonbleu (21. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich im Monitor nicht aktiv, manche Einstellungen am Panel wie Overdrive können Freesync auch deaktivieren.



Das Menü am Moni ist recht übersichtlich. Ich konnte allerdings keinen Freesync Unterpunkt finden. DP 1.2 habe ich aktiviert aber ansonsten... 
keine Ahnung. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Hat der Monitor ein Menü in dem du es an und aus schalten kannst?
> Ansonsten mal im laufenden Betrieb das Kabel von der Karte abziehen, fünf Sekunden warten und wieder dran. Selten, aber manchmal gibt er dann die Option frei.



Kabel abziehen und kurz danach habe ich versucht, klappt aber nicht. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Auch kannst du mal 4:4:4 Adobe RGB Studio und 8bit Farbtiefe auswählen und schauen ob die Funktion dann frei wird.


4:4:4 Adobe RGB Studio  habe ich in den Einstellungen leider nicht zur Auswahl.


----------



## Gurdi (21. März 2020)

Displaytreiber mal rausschmeißen und von Windows neu installieren lassen, danach treiber nochmal drüber bügeln.


----------



## Cleriker (21. März 2020)

Das geht auch, ja. Ansonsten würde mich mal interessieren welche Möglichkeiten du im Treiber hast bezüglich 4:4:4 / 4:4:2.

Bei mir sieht das so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rhalin (21. März 2020)

@ cordonbleu

Hast du mal die verschiedenen Modi probiert?
Vielleicht wird das nur im Spielmodus aktiviert, eine einzelne Einstellung gibt es da wohl laut Handbuch auch gar nicht für Freesync.


----------



## bath92 (21. März 2020)

Radeon™ Software Adrenalin 2020 Edition 20.3.1 Release Notes

Fixed Issues:


> - Radeon Software may experience an application crash, or a system TDR may occur, when VRAM reaches 8GB or more with HBCC enabled on Radeon RX Vega series graphics products.
> - On Radeon RX Vega and older discrete GPUs and on APUs, enabling integer display scaling could result in a reduction of frame rate.




Besser spät als nie.


----------



## wuchzael (21. März 2020)

bath92 schrieb:


> Frage bzgl. HBM-Timings:
> 
> Wie bekommt man die den dauerhaft in die SPPT geschrieben?
> Oder funktioniert das grundsätzlich gar nicht und man muss bei jedem Neustart mit dem AMD Memory Tweak die Einstellungen manuell nachladen?



Moin!

Ich lade das immer nach dem Start über das HBM Tweak Tool. Habe bisher nur einmal die SPPT manipuliert, um ein 100% Powerlimit zu testen (komplett ohne Restriktionen kann mein System über 750W ziehen  ), aber habe meine Settings nie in der SPPT gespeichert.  Der @RX480 speichert seine Settings glaube über den Editor im OverdriveNtool, aber kein Plan, ob der auch die Timings speichert...

Grüße!


----------



## cordonbleu (21. März 2020)

rhalin schrieb:


> @ cordonbleu
> 
> Hast du mal die verschiedenen Modi probiert?
> Vielleicht wird das nur im Spielmodus aktiviert, eine einzelne Einstellung gibt es da wohl laut Handbuch auch gar nicht für Freesync.



Ja, habe ich eben mal probiert. Nichts :/



Cleriker schrieb:


> Das geht auch, ja. Ansonsten würde mich mal interessieren welche Möglichkeiten du im Treiber hast bezüglich 4:4:4 / 4:4:2.
> 
> Bei mir sieht das so aus:
> 
> ...



So sieht das bei mir auch aus. Allerdings steht da nichts von Adobe ? 



Gurdi schrieb:


> Displaytreiber mal rausschmeißen und von Windows neu installieren lassen, danach treiber nochmal drüber bügeln.



Hab ich probiert. Keine Änderung. 





Edit: Hab das Problem gefunden. Der Händler hat mir einen falschen Monitor geschickt. Bestellt und auch auf der Rechnung steht ein LG 27QD58P-B, bekommen habe ich allerdings einen LG 27QD58P, der tatsächlich kein Freesync unterstützt. 
Dolle Sache :/ Dennoch vielen Dank an alle, die mir tatkräftig zur Seite standen.


Edit2: Habe heute beim Youtuben noch eine Kuriosität gefunden. Hier im Video ist eine Rtx 2070 Super verbaut und wurde in Firestrike getestet. Ich habe mit meiner übertakteten Vega einen höheren GPU Score als die RTX. Performt die in dem Benchmark einfach echt schlecht oder gibts da tatsächlich leistungstechnisch keinen so großen Unterschied zwischen den Karten??


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bath92 (21. März 2020)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich lade das immer nach dem Start über das HBM Tweak Tool. Habe bisher nur einmal die SPPT manipuliert, um ein 100% Powerlimit zu testen (komplett ohne Restriktionen kann mein System über 750W ziehen  ), aber habe meine Settings nie in der SPPT gespeichert.  Der @RX480 speichert seine Settings glaube über den Editor im OverdriveNtool, aber kein Plan, ob der auch die Timings speichert...
> 
> Grüße!



OK, danke für deine Antwort. Mit dem OverdriveNTool kann man leider keine Timings editieren, daher ja auch die Frage.
Hab jetzt aber etwas im CB dazu gefunden. Man kann anscheinend das AMD Memory Tweak Tool per Autostart/Batch-Datei mit den HBM-Timings füttern.
Teste das jetzt mal und melde mich dann nochmal. Keine Lust bei jedem Systemstart manuell die HBM-Timings zu laden.

Edit: Hier im Thread gibt es auch ein paar von Kommentare von rumpeLson zum Thema Autostart und laden der HBM-Timings.


----------



## Gurdi (21. März 2020)

bath92 schrieb:


> OK, danke für deine Antwort. Mit dem OverdriveNTool kann man leider keine Timings editieren, daher ja auch die Frage.
> Hab jetzt aber etwas im CB dazu gefunden. Man kann anscheinend das AMD Memory Tweak Tool per Autostart/Batch-Datei mit den HBM-Timings füttern.
> Teste das jetzt mal und melde mich dann nochmal. Keine Lust bei jedem Systemstart manuell die HBM-Timings zu laden.
> 
> Edit: Hier im Thread gibt es auch ein paar von Kommentare von rumpeLson zum Thema Autostart und laden der HBM-Timings.



Nimmst es quasi selbst in den Autostart, mach ich am Lappi mit ThrottelStop z.B.
Dazu gibt es auch gute Anleitungen im Netz, das Prinzip ist dabei das selbe.


----------



## ClayMatthews (21. März 2020)

Guten Abend,
ich gebe zu, dass ich nicht alle 660 Seiten durchgestöbert habe, dennoch wende ich mich mit meinem Problem an Euch und hoffe auf Hilfe. Mein Setup kann der Signatur entnommen werden. (Falls nicht sichtbar, hier das wichtigste aus dem Kopf heraus - Ryzen 5 2600, RX Vega 56, 2x AOC C24G1)

Seit dem Februar Update der Radeon Softwareversion habe ich in unregelmäßigen Abständen Black Screens beim Zocken. Das ist spielunabhängig und tritt immer mal wieder auf. Zunächst war es in einem Abstand von einer Woche, mittlerweile fast täglich 1-2 mal. An anderen Tagen laufen die Spiele problemlos. Für mich ist kein klar erkennbares Muster dahinter ersichtlich. Nun heißt es in den Release Notes: "Enhanced Sync may cause a black screen to occur when enabled on some games and system configurations. Any users who may be experiencing issues with Enhanced Sync enabled should disable it as a temporary workaround."*

Enhanced Sync wurde automatisch deaktiviert und daran habe ich nichts geändert und trotzdem treten die Black Screens auf. Ich habe den Rechner seit dem 01.06.2019 und hatte bis dato keinerlei Probleme damit.

Habt Ihr Tipps oder ggf. sogar eine Lösung des Problems? Ich stehe auf dem Schlauch und verzweifle ein wenig, weil es extrem nervt.

Falls ich wichtige Infos vergessen habe, kann ich die natürlich nachreichen. Bitte seht mir das nach.

Besten Dank,*
Gruß Clay


----------



## Gurdi (21. März 2020)

Hast du den Treiber mal vollständig neu aufgespielt mit AMD Clean Up Utility?


----------



## ClayMatthews (21. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hast du den Treiber mal vollständig neu aufgespielt mit AMD Clean Up Utility?



Gerade eben gemacht und danach Rainbow Six Siege gestartet zum Testen. Nach 30 Sekunden kam wieder der Black Screen. Beim Neustart kam der Black Screen schon unmittelbar nach der Windows Anmeldung und ich nun kann gar nichts mehr machen.


----------



## Gurdi (21. März 2020)

Hmm normal ist das nicht. Kommst du gar nicht mehr in Windows rein?


----------



## ClayMatthews (21. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hmm normal ist das nicht. Kommst du gar nicht mehr in Windows rein?



Im 3. Anlauf von Neustarts konnte ich noch 5-10 Minuten was machen, bevor die Black Screens wieder eintraten. Heute versuche ich gar nichts mehr und schaue morgen wieder rein. Aber das kann doch nicht sein. Und das auch noch zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt. Ich drehe durch!


----------



## bath92 (21. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nimmst es quasi selbst in den Autostart, mach ich am Lappi mit ThrottelStop z.B.
> Dazu gibt es auch gute Anleitungen im Netz, das Prinzip ist dabei das selbe.



Klappt mit der Anleitung von rumpeLson leider nicht. Fehlermeldung in der Aufgabenplanung 0x1. 

Eidt2: Screenshot der .bat-Datei angefügt.



Edit1:


ClayMatthews schrieb:


> Im 3. Anlauf von Neustarts konnte ich noch 5-10 Minuten was machen, bevor die Black Screens wieder eintraten. Heute versuche ich gar nichts mehr und schaue morgen wieder rein. Aber das kann doch nicht sein. Und das auch noch zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt. Ich drehe durch!



Würde wie folgt vorgehen:

1. Mainboard-BIOS auf Werkseinstellung zurücksetzen um etwaige Fehler durch CPU-/RAM-OC auszuschließen.
2. GPU-Treiber per DDU deinstallieren. (Download hier) 
3. Neusten Treiber von AMD-Seite laden und testen.

Wenn das nix hilft, weiter mit der 0-Methode. Google hilft hier weiter.


----------



## Cleriker (22. März 2020)

Wenn du den Grafikkartentreiber deinstalliert hast, dann installiere vor dem neuen erst den aktuellen Chipsatztreiber und erst dann wieder den Grafikkartentreiber.

Allgemein könnte es auch an diesen beiden Windows Updates (weiß die Bezeichnung gerade nicht mehr) gelegen haben. Da war doch was, dass bei einigen Probleme gemacht hat. 

Edit
Die führten aber eigentlich "nur" zu bluescreens und nicht zu blackscreens. 
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Windows-10-Software-259581/News/KB4535996-Probleme-1345824/

Was halt merkwürdig ist, ist die Tatsache dass er nicht einmal im Windows richtig laufen will. Du hast nicht zufällig den afterburner installiert, oder gar im autostart, oder GPUtweakII? Hast du rgb-Beleuchtung installiert und nutzt dafür iCue von corsair? 


Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## ClayMatthews (22. März 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wenn du den Grafikkartentreiber deinstalliert hast, dann installiere vor dem neuen erst den aktuellen Chipsatztreiber und erst dann wieder den Grafikkartentreiber.
> 
> Allgemein könnte es auch an diesen beiden Windows Updates (weiß die Bezeichnung gerade nicht mehr) gelegen haben. Da war doch was, dass bei einigen Probleme gemacht hat.
> 
> ...



Ich nutze iCue von Corsair, ja. Gibt es damit Probleme?


----------



## Cleriker (22. März 2020)

Ja, gibt es. Deaktiviere, oder deinstalliere es bitte mal, starte neu und guck was passiert.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## ClayMatthews (22. März 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ja, gibt es. Deaktiviere, oder deinstalliere es bitte mal, starte neu und guck was passiert.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk



Das habe ich nun gemacht und gleichzeitig wichtige Dokumente auf meine externe HDD gepackt. Jetzt heißt es warten und testen.


----------



## Cleriker (22. März 2020)

Ich weiß leider nicht mehr von welchem User ich das hier hatte, aber er und ich konnten echt nicht ausmachen warum iCue diese Probleme macht. 

Bei mir beispielsweise will Apex Legends nicht starten wenn die Lightning.exe noch läuft. Ähnlich verhält es sich mit einer Gothic 1 Mod, die fehlerfrei installiert wurde, aber erst wirksam wurde als ich den Hintergrunddienst meiner Backupsoftware beendet habe, obwohl die gar nicht wirklich aktiv war. Startete ich sie nach dem Spiel, kein Thema. Dann konnte ich das Game schließen und starten soviel ich wollte. Startete ich erst den Dienst und dann das Spiel, wurden die Texturen nicht geladen und es kam zum crash. 

Die einzelnen Dinge haben absolut keinerlei Gemeinsamkeiten. Warum solche Fehler entstehen... keine Ahnung.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## ClayMatthews (22. März 2020)

ClayMatthews schrieb:


> Das habe ich nun gemacht und gleichzeitig wichtige Dokumente auf meine externe HDD gepackt. Jetzt heißt es warten und testen.



Hat bis 15:55 Uhr super geklappt, dann waren die Monitore wieder aus...

Edit1: Hab mir das Programm Driver Tool runtergeladen und alle Treiber aktualisiert. Dort lässt sich auch eine Geräte Wartung durchführen, wo das System auf Fehler überprüft wird. Dort wurde nichts gefunden.


----------



## Waupee (22. März 2020)

So mich auch mal melden hab mit meiner Vega 56 folgendes Problem wenn ich bestimmte Spiele starte hängt sich der Grafikkartentreiber auf und muß neu gestartet werden,

die Spiele sind älteren Datum´s : Panzer Elite SE und eben wollte ich mal wieder Blitzkrieg spielen da kam obiges auch auf einmal 

Treiber ist der 20.2.2 dürfte glaube ich der Aktuellste sein, hab nur ich das Problem oder haben auch andere solche Probleme mit alten DirectX 9 Spielen.


----------



## Gurdi (23. März 2020)

Hast du mal geschaut ob Integer Scaling aktiviert ist?
Auch Probleme mit RIS könnten eine Ursache sein.


----------



## ClayMatthews (23. März 2020)

20.3.1 ist auch schon live


----------



## Waupee (23. März 2020)

Mhm wo finde ich die beiden Optionen hab bisher nur die jeweiligen Spieleprofile benutzt und dort ist bis auf Oberflächenoptimierung soweit alles aus, na mal die neue Version laden und hoffen das dort beide Spiele mit laufen

müßte nen Treiberproblem sein da ich Blitzkrieg schon mit der Vega am laufen hatte war aber nen älterer Treiber.

Und PE SE läuft bei meinen Bruder der meine alte 1050 TI hat ohne Probleme 

Update :

Neuer Treiber neues Glück (20.3.1)  

Blitzkrieg geht definitiv jetzt wieder, PE SE kann ich erst am Wochenende ausprobieren da die DVD noch bei meinem Bruder in der Wohnung liegt ich hoffe mal es funzt gibt ja schöne Mod´s für das Spiel.


----------



## SiLAnceR (27. März 2020)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe ne Vega64 mit einem 580Watt Netzteil. Bei Jedi Fallen Order, geht plötzlich nach kurzer Zeit der PC aus. Manchmal startet das Spiel, manchmal nicht. Daher liegt es wohl Nahe, dass das NT am Limit ist.
Nun wollte ich mal fragen, ob mir jemand beim UV helfen könnte. Gerne auch per Teamviewer. Oder meint Ihr, ein neues NT wäre sinnvoller?
Besten Dank.


----------



## TobiasClaren (27. März 2020)

Braucht die Vega 64 wirklich so viel? Ich habe ein Asrock H110 ITX ac mit 16GB RAM und i5-6500 mit einer Vega 56, und das ganze zieht unter Volllast mit Prime95 und Furmark zusammen, 290W-350W. Eher 295W bis 345W.


----------



## Gurdi (27. März 2020)

Vollast und NT Angaben haben meist nichts damit zu tun, Problem sind meist Crossload Peaks.
@Silancer:
RX Vega 56 / 64 Overclocking & Undervolting Anleitung @ Rajintek Morpheus 2 inkl. Backplate


----------



## TobiasClaren (27. März 2020)

Das ist keine NT-AMgabe, dass ist der gemessene Bereich. Keine Peaks über 350W.


----------



## Gurdi (27. März 2020)

TobiasClaren schrieb:


> Das ist keine NT-AMgabe, dass ist der gemessene Bereich. Keine Peaks über 350W.



Die Peaks kriegt du ohne Oszillographen gar nicht wirklich gemessen.


----------



## TobiasClaren (27. März 2020)

Ein Oszillograph loggt auch keine Spitzen. Wenn wir hier von dem verstehen was Ich noch irgendwo rumliegen habe.
Ich glaube Grundig und 100Mhz...


----------



## Gurdi (27. März 2020)

Am schlimmsten sind die Ströme vor allem dann wenn du starke Schwankungen hast, die Unreal Engine ist halb Softwaremüll, da peakt GPU und CPU fleißig miteinander, deswegen hat er auch gerade da Probleme. Mit Furmark und Prime erreichst du eine konstante hohe Last, das mögen Netzteile.


----------



## wuchzael (27. März 2020)

Es ist nicht die kontinuierliche Stromaufnahme, sondern die Spannungsspitzen, die das Netzteil letzten Endes überfordern. Wie auch schon in deinem Thread erwähnt und verlinkt...

Mein Rechner mit der Vega 64 braucht in Verbindung mit einem stark übertakteten 8-Kern Prozessor, Wasserkühlung, 11 Lüftern und jeder Menge RGB Beleuchtung ca. 350-390W beim Zocken unter Volllast. Trotzdem ist mein damaliges 620W Antec Netzteil nicht mit den Spannungsspitzen klar gekommen, weil es von minderer Qualität bzw. auch schon ziemlich alt war -> Blackscreen. Der Rechner von meinem Stiefsohn mit der Vega 56 und einem i7 4770K liegt beim Zocken um die 290-330W und das wenige Jahre alte 530W Thermaltake Netzteil hat es nicht gepackt -> Blackscreen. In beiden Fällen brachte der Einsatz eines qualitativ hochwertigen Netzteils sofortige Abhilfe.


*Grüße!*


----------



## SiLAnceR (27. März 2020)

Hättet Ihr mir ne NT Empfehlung?


----------



## Gurdi (27. März 2020)

SiLAnceR schrieb:


> Hättet Ihr mir ne NT Empfehlung?



Budget?


----------



## SiLAnceR (27. März 2020)

100 - 140€


----------



## ClayMatthews (27. März 2020)

ClayMatthews schrieb:


> Hat bis 15:55 Uhr super geklappt, dann waren die Monitore wieder aus...
> 
> Edit1: Hab mir das Programm Driver Tool runtergeladen und alle Treiber aktualisiert. Dort lässt sich auch eine Geräte Wartung durchführen, wo das System auf Fehler überprüft wird. Dort wurde nichts gefunden.



Edit 2: Hab auf Garantie eine neue Vega 56 bekommen. Bislang keine Probleme zu verzeichnen. iCue ist auch wieder installiert, wenn auch mit einer "älteren" Version.


----------



## Gurdi (27. März 2020)

SiLAnceR schrieb:


> 100 - 140€



Eins aus der Corsair Reihe, die sind recht gut. Ansonsten sind Antec und Seasonic sowie Enermax Netzteile sehr zu empfehlen. Mindestens Gold sollte es auch sein.
BeQuiet erst ab Straight Power. Watt würde ich 550-650 Watt anpeilen, das hat dann auch genug Reserven für die Zukunft.


----------



## janni851 (27. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Eins aus der Corsair Reihe, die sind recht gut. Ansonsten sind Antec und Seasonic sowie Enermax Netzteile sehr zu empfehlen. Mindestens Gold sollte es auch sein.
> BeQuiet erst ab Straight Power. Watt würde ich 550-650 Watt anpeilen, das hat dann auch genug Reserven für die Zukunft.



Welche Corsairreihe? Gibt ja mehrer[emoji28] schaue gerade selbst und tendiere stark zum Corsair RM750X in weiß. Beginnen um 130€, meinst du die?

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (27. März 2020)

janni851 schrieb:


> Welche Corsairreihe? Gibt ja mehrer[emoji28] schaue gerade selbst und tendiere stark zum Corsair RM750X in weiß. Beginnen um 130€, meinst du die?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> ...



Ja die sind hervorragend, hab mir heute das hier eingebaut.
750 Watt Corsair HXi Series HX750i Modular 80+ Platinum - Netzteile ab 700W | Mindfactory.de

Vorher hatte ich ein Enermax Digifanless verbaut. Beides hervorragende Netzteile aber auch sehr teuer.

Die hier sind auch gut:
650 Watt Corsair TX-M Series TX650M Modular 80+ Gold - Netzteile ab 600W | Mindfactory.de

Kürzlich verbaut mit meiner V56, läuft einwandfrei. Lasst aber die Finger von den günstigen BeQuiet´s. Hab kürzlich ne V56 Strixx verbaut, mit beiden BQ Netzteilen ist es nicht mal angegangen. Mein 11 Jahre altes BQ E5 hat funktioniert dann....
Das eine war ein Pure Power das andere ein System Power.


----------



## janni851 (28. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja die sind hervorragend, hab mir heute das hier eingebaut.
> 750 Watt Corsair HXi Series HX750i Modular 80+ Platinum - Netzteile ab 700W | Mindfactory.de
> 
> Vorher hatte ich ein Enermax Digifanless verbaut. Beides hervorragende Netzteile aber auch sehr teuer.
> ...



Ja bei BeQuiet müssen es dann die DarkPower Pro oder StraightPower sein. 

Das RM750X gibt es halt in weiß, das gefällt mir schon gut. 

Das HXi kann man glaube über Corsair Link auslesen und von Single- auf Multirail umstellen oder? Wobei das ja nichts anderes Schiene ändert...

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (28. März 2020)

Ja das HXI hat ein paar Spielerein, ansonsten gibts da kaum Unterschiede. Wer das nicht brauch kann das RM nehmen.


----------



## Downsampler (28. März 2020)

War bei mir auch eine Entscheidung zwischen Corsair RM750X und Seasonic Prime Ultra. Ist dann das Seasonic geworden, weil das Corsair einige Schwächen hatte, die bei Seasonic nicht drin waren und Corsair eigentlich auch nicht als Netzteilhersteller bekannt ist.


----------



## openSUSE (28. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja die sind hervorragend, hab mir heute das hier eingebaut.
> 750 Watt Corsair HXi Series HX750i Modular 80+ Platinum - Netzteile ab 700W | Mindfactory.de
> 
> Vorher hatte ich ein Enermax Digifanless verbaut. Beides hervorragende Netzteile aber auch sehr teuer.
> ...


Habe privat auch das Corsair HX750i und bin zufrieden, einzig die dem Netzteil beiliegenden Kabel sind schlicht sch... .

EDIT:
Der Preis ist momentan extrem hoch, hatte meins vor einiger Zeit für ~ 110€ *neu* gekauft. :O


----------



## Gurdi (28. März 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Habe privat auch das Corsair HX750i und bin zufrieden, einzig die dem Netzteil beiliegenden Kabel sind schlicht sch... .
> 
> EDIT:
> Der Preis ist momentan extrem hoch, hatte meins vor einiger Zeit für ~ 110€ *neu* gekauft. :O



Ja die Kabel sind kein Vergleich zu den einzeln gesleevten von meinem Enermax, andere Liga.


----------



## Waupee (31. März 2020)

So mal nen Update zu meinem Problem hab jetzt den 20.3.1 anstatt des 20.2.2 drauf und Panzer Elite SE läuft ohne Probleme mittlerweile sehr schön war also nen Treiberproblem


----------



## czk666 (1. April 2020)

Kriegt AMD eigentlich endlich Mal die Treiber gebacken? Ich hatte nur Problem mit der 20er Version, aber habe sie gestern noch einmal versucht. Cemu Emulator hat mega geruckelt, da hatte ich schon wieder keine Lust mehr. Das wird dann wohl meine erste und letzte AMD Karte gewesen sei. Und wollen sie die Vega Karten mir Absicht schlechter machen??


----------



## InteloderAMD (3. April 2020)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe jetzt auch eine Vega 56 und wollte mal wissen, wie ich die Grafikkarte weiter optimieren kann. 

Problem: Mit den jetzigen Werten wird der Bildschirm gelegentlich (unter Windows) schwarz und der Treiber stürzt ab. FireStrike lief aber stabil. Woran kann es liegen? Ich nutze den Treiber 20.1.3


Das sind die Einstellungen und die Ergebnisse von FireStrike:

https://abload.de/img/teil1-kopiebwk0b.png

https://abload.de/img/teil2-kopieapjd1.png

https://abload.de/img/timespy-kopiedjk20.png

https://abload.de/img/firestirke-kopie2efkhm.png


Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Gurdi (3. April 2020)

Die unteren Spannung sind zu tief.
Reduzier mal ab Status 4 jeweils nur um 5mv ausgehend  von den 900er.


----------



## InteloderAMD (3. April 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die unteren Spannung sind zu tief.
> Reduzier mal ab Status 4 jeweils nur um 5mv ausgehend  von den 900er.



Welche unteren Spannungen?

0-3
oder 
4-7
?


----------



## Gurdi (3. April 2020)

InteloderAMD schrieb:


> Welche unteren Spannungen?
> 
> 0-3
> oder
> ...



0-3, 4 am besten auch mal auf 915


----------



## InteloderAMD (3. April 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> 0-3, 4 am besten auch mal auf 915



Ok, ich habe mal die Spannungen wie folgt geändert:
0
800=>800
1
810=>850
2
850=>890
3
875=>900
4
900=>910

Rest unverändert. Ich schaue mal ob es jetzt besser läuft.


Kannst du mir noch sagen wieso meine Grafikkarte so wenig Leistung liefert?

Danke.


----------



## Gurdi (3. April 2020)

Verrate mir doch mal welche Karte genau das überhaupt ist.


----------



## InteloderAMD (3. April 2020)

Ist die Leistung denn in Ordnung? Asus vega 56


----------



## Gurdi (3. April 2020)

Etwas wenig würd ich sagen, kommt drauf an. Liegt bei dir 975mv oder 925mv an unter last?


----------



## wuchzael (4. Mai 2020)

Scheint ja in letzter Zeit kaum Probleme mit den alten Schätzchen zu geben? 

Bin weiterhin mit 20.3.1 Treiber unterwegs und nach wie vor "semi aktiv" am Falten.


*Grüße!*


----------



## bath92 (4. Mai 2020)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Scheint ja in letzter Zeit kaum Probleme mit den alten Schätzchen zu geben?
> 
> Bin weiterhin mit 20.3.1 Treiber unterwegs und nach wie vor "semi aktiv" am Falten.
> 
> ...



Sei froh, dass bei dir alles läuft. Die 2020er-Treiber machen auch bei Vega vielerorts Probleme (Blackscreen vorallem bei Teillast usw.).
Mit 20.4.2 läufts auch bei mir bis jetzt wieder stabiler.


----------



## cordonbleu (4. Mai 2020)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Scheint ja in letzter Zeit kaum Probleme mit den alten Schätzchen zu geben?
> 
> Bin weiterhin mit 20.3.1 Treiber unterwegs und nach wie vor "semi aktiv" am Falten.
> 
> ...



Bei mir nicht. Alter Treiber und ausgereiftes Setup sei Dank. Denke mal, von neuen Treibern hat man als Veganer auch nicht mehr wirklich was. Die müssen primär mal ihre Probleme mit der RX 5700 (XT) in den Griff bekommen. 
Mich freuts


----------



## wuchzael (5. Mai 2020)

Mich auch... Läuft alles stabil und für die meisten Games reicht es sogar noch, um gute Framerates in 1440p mit akzeptablen Details zu erzielen. Hätte schon gerne was "Neues" aber ganz ehrlich gesagt ist es eher wollen als brauchen. Das gute ist: so lange man nicht "muss", kann man sich entspannt zurücklehnen und drauf warten, dass irgendwann mal wieder etwas interessantes mit gescheitem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis auf den Markt kommt. 

Grüße!


----------



## Rolk (5. Mai 2020)

In der aktuellen Print ist ein Artikel _"Praxis: Maximal übertaktete alte GPUs treten gegen neue Grafikkarten an". _Sehr guter Artikel und Balsam für alle RX56 Käufer. 
Die GTX1070 @2100MHz sieht ganz schön alt aus gegen eine RX56 @1650MHz. Speicher war auch übertaktet, aber die Werte sind mir gerade entfallen.


----------



## ARON1337 (5. Mai 2020)

ARON1337 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir Ende April folgenden PC zusammenbauen lassen:
> 
> ...



Hallo Forum,

nach etwas längerer Zeit melde ich mich zurück. Alle Hilfe die ich von euch erhalten habe, haben nix gebracht. Nur haben wir uns nie wirklich zum Undervolten besprochen.
Vorab: Ich habe jetzt fast alle 600 Seiten durchgelesen und sehe leider nicht wirklich durch. 
Was hat sich seit unserer letzten Unterhaltung geändert?
Ich habe jede Menge Spiele getestet und bis auf Hearthstone, sind alle anderen Spiele sporadisch abgeraucht (besonders Wildlands und Assassins Creed Origins). Ich versteh das mit Hearthstone auch nicht ... benötigt wohl schlichtweg keine Power?
Ich habe den RAM auf 2x8GB tauschen lassen und plane, wenn ich das mit euch jetzt nicht unter Kontrolle bekomme, den Umstieg auf die Powercolor Radeon 5700XT Red Devil.

Vorab: Aktuell läuft meine CPU Ryzen auf 3850GHZ und die Funktion "AMD Cool'N'Quiet" ist aktiviert mit Pstate0. Ich dachte, wenn ich das deaktiviere gibt es mehr Power, nein es ist eher das Gegenteil. Stimmt das? Oder habe ich einen am Helm. Zudem läuft mein RAM auf XMP2.
Ich habe weder Afterburner, noch anderen Kram installiert.
Ich habe den Schnellstart deaktiviert > Ist das Ok oder kann dieser auch aktiviert bleiben?

Jetzt zu meiner MSI Vega56 Airboost.
Bevor ich meinen Rechner zum 9832984239x formatiere (Ja, jegliche Hardware/Softwareänderung bediene ich mit einem Cleaninstall), möchte ich erstmal ein vernünftiges Profil mit euch erstellen, dazu habe ich mir etwas Zeit genommen und diverse Utilites sowie 3DMark installiert.
Nachdem ich nun alle <vorhandenen 6> AMD-OC-Profile durchgetestet habe und die o. g. Fehler immer noch auftauchten, habe ich den aktuellsten Pro-Treiber 2020 Q2 installiert und irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl, keinen Freeze mehr gehabt zu haben. Das Problem ist, dass mit dem Pro-Treiber meine Grafik aussieht, wie Comic (besonders auf Entfernung). Weiß jemand warum? Und ich finde Overlay sehr praktisch. Bei dem Pro-Treiber ist es mega verbugged. Außerdem fehlen viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.
Das Interessante ist: Der Pro-Treiber und deren OC-Profile sind nicht so aufgeblasen wie die es Adrenalins und hier wurde ich stutzig.
Ich bin dadurch zurück auf "adrenalin-2020-edition-20.4.2-apr23" und habe mir sorgfältig sämtliche Einträge, samt Screenshots, angeschaut. Besonders RX480 und Gurdi (Hallo Gurdi, du hast mir damals schon geholfen.) sind mir schwer in Erinnerung geblieben. Auch alle Anderen. Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Kompetenz.
Ich habe mich bisschen versucht. Mir ist aufgefallen, durch unterschiedliche Einstellungen, wenn meine Grafikkarte auf 1600+ MHZ läuft und 200+ Watt verbraucht, gibts im Benchmark einen Blackscreen, aber ich muss zumindest nicht den ganzen PC neustarten. Also bin ich bisschen runtergegangen.

Ich habe nun paar Screenshots für euch und hoffe, ihr könnt einem Laien und der Vega 56 eine letzte Chance geben. Ich möchte sie gerne behalten.
Ist es eigentlich keine gute Idee in der "Globalen Optimierung" unter Leistung andere Werte zu haben, als für die Spiele eigens angelegte Profile?

Ich bin über jeden Tipp dankbar, denn ich bin son kleiner Perfektionist und seitdem ich die Graka habe, habe ich nicht wirklich Spaß beim Zocken. 
Wenn ich noch irgendwas machen sollte, etwas tracken oder Sonstiges, bitte für einen Laien ausdrücken. Ich versuche mein Bestmögliches.

Gruß

PS: Ich spiele mit einem 70HZ Monitor auf WQHD und mir reichen 70FPS! Flüssig wäre natürlich ein Traum...


----------



## Downsampler (8. Mai 2020)

Zu hoch getaktet für den Standardkühler. Bei mir laufen die 1600+ auch im Benchmark, Spiele stürzen ab, weil die Graka zu heiß wird auf Dauer.

Das herumspielen an den Speichereinstellungen wie bei dir im Screenshot 1 kann auch dafür verantwortlich sein.

Der Radeon Pro Treiber sollte mit einer Standard Vega Karte eigentlich auch nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Bariphone (8. Mai 2020)

Im Spiel Blackscreen, heißt die UV bzw. OC settings sind nicht stabil. Wenn der Speicher instabil ist, dann gibt es Artefakte. Die Spannung schaut ein bisschen sehr optimistisch aus im P7. Ist zu wenig. Vegas laufen umso kälter umso effizienter, andersrum halt dementsprechend ineffizienter.

Was hast Du eigentlich alles verstellt?


----------



## wuchzael (9. Mai 2020)

Mit zu hoch getaktetem HBM gibt es auch häufig einfache "crash to desktop" Fehler, wo sich das Spiel bzw. die Anwendung einfach schließt - dafür braucht es nicht mal Artefakte.

*Grüße!*


----------



## Bariphone (9. Mai 2020)

Aber  die 920 sollte der locker bringen,  das packen selbst die Hynix bei  Vega 10. und er hat ja die Samsung HBM. Aber wenn die Timing verstellt  sind, kann auch das sein.


----------



## wuchzael (9. Mai 2020)

Ja muss man mal genauer beobachten, aber auch Samsung ist da kein Garant für gute Taktbarkeit. Mal gewinnt man, mal verliert man... meine 64er hat auch Samsung  Speicher drauf und ohne Anpassung der Timings kriege ich bei etwas mehr als 1000MHz schon Artefakte. Trotz Wakü und HMB Temp < 50°C. Aber ganz ehrlich... ob du 900 oder 920 MHz Takt anliegen hast... das macht den Braten dann echt nicht mehr fett... 

Grüße!


----------



## tim2006 (9. Mai 2020)

Hi zusammen!
Bin neu hier im Forum.
Nutze seit etwa einem Jahr eine Vega 56 Arez Strix. Habe mich vergangenes Jahr auch schon etwas mehr mit UV/OC befasst und hatte meines Wissen bis vor kurzem keine perfekten, aber stabile Settings. Hatte mich länger nicht mit dem Thema befasst.
Aufgrund Treiber-Neuinstallation ist leider alles weg und ich musste neu herumtesten. 
Heute morgen lief es zeitweise mit 1538/975 und 1662/1000 stabil in mehreren Spielen. Dazu der VRAM (Hynix) mit 900/950. Power-Limit bei +20%. Hatte zB bei Overwatch 1550 MHz bei etwa 210 W Verbrauch laut Afterburner.

Mein Problem ist jedoch, dass nach PC Neustart das Undervolting nicht mehr wirklich funktioniert. Die Karte zieht sich jetzt immer die vollen 120% Leistung weg. Bei den P-States kann ich quasi eingeben, was ich möchte, es stürzt weder ab, noch geht die Leistungsaufnahme herunter.

Auch weniger aggressive Settings mit mehr Spannung funktionieren nicht. Einzig das Powerlimit und der VRAM Takt scheinen sich zu andern.

Ist das Problem jemandem bekannt? Ist das ein Bug, dass die Software nicht die Spannung verringert?

Danke im Voraus, Tim.


----------



## Bariphone (9. Mai 2020)

1662Mhz bei 1000mV? oder bei 1000mhz HBM 2 Takt. Klär uns mal über Deine Zahlen etwas auf. 

geh mal im Treiber eine Stufe zurück, als noch alles funktioniert hat. Hast du den 20.4.2 drauf vielleicht liegt es an dem. Es gibt hier einige, die plötzlich Probleme mit den Vegas haben


----------



## ARON1337 (9. Mai 2020)

Hallöchen,

erst einmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
Ich mache nix an den Timings. Die 2 Programme habe ich nur runtergeladen um möglich ausreichend Informationen zu liefern.
Ich vollziehe Änderungen nur im Adreanlin-Treiber.
Ich habe auf anraten eben das (siehe Anlage) ausgetestet.
Und auch hier habe ich eben 2x Blackscreen in 3 Stunden Assassins Creed gehabt.

PS: Ich weiß nicht was HBM ist. 
Könnte mir jemand sagen, welche Werte ich mal testen sollte? Von Status 1-7 und die Spannungen?
Was soll ich im VRAM-Tuning sowie Leistungs-Tuning? einstellen?
Meine GPU-Temp wird nie heißer als 70° Grad unter Volllast.
Mir ist egal: Wie laut der Lüfter ist und auch der Strom. Und wenn die Vega 300W zieht ...
Es muss nur laufen. Das Feintuning ist mir erstmal egal, aber nach 1 Jahre Freezes wäre es mal schön ohne Freezes zu spielen.
Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende ...

Gruß


----------



## tim2006 (9. Mai 2020)

Hi, danke für die Rückmeldung.

Ich hab mal meine noch etwas modifizierten Einstellungen als Bild angehängt. Allerdings hat sich beim allg. Verhalten nix geändert. Vorhin lief er damit auf 1480 MHz bei ca. 200 Watt Leistung. Jetzt taktet er auf 1.520 MHz hoch und zieht 250 Watt. Zwar stimmen dann trotzdem die FPS, aber die Karte wird halt bei 250 - 260 Watt deutlich heißer und/oder lauter.

Treiberseitig bin ich noch auf 20.2.2, da ich in den Einstellungen nur die empfohlenen Updates aktiviert habe. Von daher könnte ich höchstens auf den aktuellsten Updaten, aber da scheint ja auch einiges im Argen zu sein.


----------



## Bariphone (9. Mai 2020)

ARON1337 schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> erst einmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
> Ich mache nix an den Timings. Die 2 Programme habe ich nur runtergeladen um möglich ausreichend Informationen zu liefern.
> ...



also das undervolting in den beiden Boost Stages ist etwas arg optimistisch. Sprich P6 und P7.
es hilft beim undervolten nur die try&error Variante. Und du hast momentan halt nur freezes weil die Spannung zu niedrig ist. 1622Mhz Boost schaffst du nie mit 960mV da schmiert er dir weiterhin ab.  

Setzte doch mal die Einstellung zurück. Und dann würde ich einfach mal schauen wo du landest im P7 sollte der Boost bei 1592Mhz bei 1,xxV stehen. nun kannst Du  dann Schritt für Schritt mit der Spannung runter bis er abschmiert ( der Treiber) Danach Neustart und dann einfach wieder die zuletzt funktionierende Stufe testen.  1620Mhz sollte mit 1,000-1,050v  unter Luft möglich sein. Und dann testen wie weit es vielleicht runter geht mit der Spannung. Wenn der HBM höher getaktet wird wird tendenziell mehr Spannung benötigt. War bei meinen Vegas so.

Lade Dir mal Superposition Benchmark runter ( 8K optimiert erzeugt eine sehr hohe Last) wenn das läuft sieht es schon mal gut aus. 

Das ist zwar langwierig, aber nur so findest du ein langzeitstabiles Setting.  Die Lüfterkurve anpassen kann auch helfen. 

HBM ( High Bandwith Memory) ist der Grafikspeicher auf deiner Vega ( sogenannter Stapelspeicher) Der schaut soweit gut aus. 

Lies dir mal den Thread hier durch, dann solltest du dich auch etwas leichter tun. AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 und RX Vega 56 Overclocking/Undervolting-Thread

Die Vega ist schon auch eine schnelle Karte und kann auch effizient sein.


----------



## Bariphone (9. Mai 2020)

tim2006 schrieb:


> Hi, danke für die Rückmeldung.
> 
> Ich hab mal meine noch etwas modifizierten Einstellungen als Bild angehängt. Allerdings hat sich beim allg. Verhalten nix geändert. Vorhin lief er damit auf 1480 MHz bei ca. 200 Watt Leistung. Jetzt taktet er auf 1.520 MHz hoch und zieht 250 Watt. Zwar stimmen dann trotzdem die FPS, aber die Karte wird halt bei 250 - 260 Watt deutlich heißer und/oder lauter.
> 
> Treiberseitig bin ich noch auf 20.2.2, da ich in den Einstellungen nur die empfohlenen Updates aktiviert habe. Von daher könnte ich höchstens auf den aktuellsten Updaten, aber da scheint ja auch einiges im Argen zu sein.



Wie schaut denn dein restliches System aus? CPU  Monitor/ Auflösung etc. Weil je nachdem was du als Pixelscheibe zu befeuern hast kann die Last schon mal deutlich höher ausfallen. Sonst schaut es ja eh recht nahe am Stock Zustand aus.  Was zeigt dir denn Afterburner oder so im Spiel für eine Spannung an? Dann kann man vielleicht mehr sagen


----------



## tim2006 (9. Mai 2020)

Hi.
Also der Rest:
CPU: AMD R5 2600 Stock
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 3000 MHz
Monitor: 1440p / 144 Hz

Es irritiert mich halt, dass ich folgendes Verhalten sehe: Es läuft "gut" (d.h. mit relativ geringer Leistung und gutem Takt), dann läuft es irgendwann mit gleichem Takt aber 50-60 Watt mehr, dann macht der Treiber irgendwann einen Reset der P-States oder stürzt ab, danach läuft es wieder gut. Ich mach die Tests extra beim selben Spiel (Overwatch auf den Testschießstand), daher sollte die Last stets gleich sein.
 Im Zustand mit hoher Leistungsaufnahme zeigt mir GPU-Z 1,05 V an, statt den eingestellten max. 1,0 V. Wenn ich den Zustand mit geringerer Leistung habe, lande ich bei 0,96V.


----------



## ARON1337 (9. Mai 2020)

Bariphone schrieb:


> also das undervolting in den beiden Boost Stages ist etwas arg optimistisch. Sprich P6 und P7.
> es hilft beim undervolten nur die try&error Variante. Und du hast momentan halt nur freezes weil die Spannung zu niedrig ist. 1622Mhz Boost schaffst du nie mit 960mV da schmiert er dir weiterhin ab.
> 
> Setzte doch mal die Einstellung zurück. Und dann würde ich einfach mal schauen wo du landest im P7 sollte der Boost bei 1592Mhz bei 1,xxV stehen. nun kannst Du  dann Schritt für Schritt mit der Spannung runter bis er abschmiert ( der Treiber) Danach Neustart und dann einfach wieder die zuletzt funktionierende Stufe testen.  1620Mhz sollte mit 1,000-1,050v  unter Luft möglich sein. Und dann testen wie weit es vielleicht runter geht mit der Spannung. Wenn der HBM höher getaktet wird wird tendenziell mehr Spannung benötigt. War bei meinen Vegas so.
> ...



Vielen Dank, leider verstehe ich nur ein Drittel dessen.
Vielleicht magst du ja die Zahlen, welche ich eintragen soll, einfach eintragen? Inklusive VRAM+Leistungstuning. Das würde mir ungemein helfen.
Den OC-Thread habe ich mir fast komplett durchgelesen die letzten Wochen, aber ich verstehe immernoch portomongolisch. 

PS: Die Frequenzen sind übrigens alle unverändert. Die sind stock.
PSS: Habe jetzt auch mal den Schnellstart deaktiviert und lasse ihn aus. Wird ja durchweg vorgeschlagen.
PSSS: Habe es mal angepasst, wie du es vorgeschlagen hast und mir RX480 Aussage zu Herzen genommen, dass man in den niedrigeren States nicht zu wenig Spannung setzen sollte. (siehe Anhang)
Was meinst? Und nebenbei, sollte man OC/UV nur im Global machen, oder kann ich z.B. Global im Standard Energiesparmodus laufen lassen und über die Spiel-Profile Anpassungen nehmen? Oder sollte man es 1:1 lassen?


----------



## ARON1337 (10. Mai 2020)

Nach 2 Stunden FPS Drops auf 12 20 8 und dann: Ton hing, Bild wurde Schwarz, Signal lost > Kaltstart.


----------



## Downsampler (10. Mai 2020)

Könnte ja auch an deinem Netzteil liegen.

Das Corsair VENGEANCE 750M bietet 2 Betriebsmodi, einmal Multiplerail und einmal Singlerail. Schalte doch mal um auf Single und probiere es erneut.

Wenn es auf Multiple steht, könnte es sein das 2x 25A nicht reichen für die Vega.


----------



## ARON1337 (10. Mai 2020)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Könnte ja auch an deinem Netzteil liegen.
> 
> Das Corsair VENGEANCE 750M bietet 2 Betriebsmodi, einmal Multiplerail und einmal Singlerail. Schalte doch mal um auf Single und probiere es erneut.
> 
> Wenn es auf Multiple steht, könnte es sein das 2x 25A nicht reichen für die Vega.



Hallöchen,
ich habe echt schon alles durch, aber das wusste ich noch gar nicht.
Mit dem o.s. Profil in der globalen Anzeige hat, nach umstellen des NTs von Multi auf Single, mein Desktop die ganze Zeit geflimmert.
Ich hatte den PC aus während ich den Schalter umlegte.
Ich habe den Treiber nun erstmal komplett zurückgesetzt und meinen PC neugestartet. Danach war alles fein. Morgen teste ich Profile. Die Arbeit ruft.

Schon mal Danke, ein Lichtblick ist nun wieder bei mir.


----------



## Bariphone (10. Mai 2020)

2 x 25A sollte reichen. Hab meine Vega´s auch am BeQuiet gehabt, und die zweite PCIe Schiene bietet 2 X 24A und die erste 2 X 20A. Und an beiden lief sie tadellos. kann natürlich sein, dass es eventuell empfindlicher gegen Spannungspeaks ist, welche bei Lastwechseln normal sind.

@ARON1337

Die Einstellungen im Wattman am Besten Global lassen.  Mhh eigenartig. Falls Du es noch nicht hast, lade Dir mal HWInfo64 runter. Oder im GPU-Z kannst Du die Hotspottemperatur( das ist der heißeste Punkt in der GPU und nach dem richtet sich alles) anschauen. Was ich mir auch vorstellen könnte, dass vllt. sogar die Spannungswandler überhitzen und die Karte abschaltet. Am Takt etc. kann es ja eigentlich nicht mehr liegen. siehe hier ( ist zwar von der Radeon VII aber solltest Dich dann zurechtfinden) : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst mal alles lassen wie stock, kein PL erhöhen keine Pstate Spannung verändern und keinen HBM übertakten und dann einfach mal schauen wie lange das gut geht.

Und dann sukzessive deine Settings erstellen.


----------



## Bariphone (10. Mai 2020)

tim2006 schrieb:


> Hi.
> Also der Rest:
> CPU: AMD R5 2600 Stock
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance 3000 MHz
> ...



Ok, das belastet die GPU schon ganz gut. Fahre die Gleiche Moni/Hz Kombi. Teste doch mal wenn du 1080p einstellst. Da sollte die Last auf der Karte ja deutlich niedriger sein und eigentlich somit auch die Leistungsaufnahme. 

Hat Deine Karte einen Bios Schalter? Stell doch mal das Quiet Bios ein, bei den Strix zieht die Karte da maximal 220W. Bei der Arez glaube nur 210W kann ich jetzt nicht genau sagen. Ich hab unter anderem die reine ASUS Strixx, und hast quiet 220W und Performance mit 260W drauf. Hatte mal damit ein ähnliches Phänomen dass die Karte immer Kasalla gezogen hat. Entweder PL auf -1 stellen, oder das Quiet Bios  aktivieren und schon war sie wieder so genügsam wie gewohnt


----------



## tim2006 (11. Mai 2020)

Hi, du hast recht. Die Vega Strix hat zwei BIOS: Performance (260 Watt) und Quiet (220 Watt). Bin eigentlich die ganze Zeit im Quiet BIOS, die 260 Watt zieht er natürlich nur mit PL +20%.
Zu deiner Annahme mit der Last: Mein Problem ist einfach, dass die Karte laut MSI Afterburner bei gleicher Last (gleiches Spiel, gleiche Map, keine Bots, 1440p etc) einmal 190-200 Watt zieht, dann nach einiger Zeit braucht sie für dieselbe Konfiguration 250-260 Watt. Die FPS sind beides mal gleich.
Natürlich kann ich das PL wieder auf 0 setzen, dann zieht sie wieder maximal 220 Watt, aber dann fallen auch meine FPS von 205 auf 175. Bei so hohen Zahlen ist es vernachlässigbar, da ich hier eh die FPS auf 140 begrenzen würde, bei anderen Spielen, wo ich um die 60 fps herum bin, kann das durchaus etwas ausmachen.
Ich würde die 60 Watt Mehrverbrauch sogar in Kauf nehmen, das sind ein paar Euro im Jahr. Allerdings ist meine Vega schon im Referenzzustand immer am Temperaturlimit, so dass ich per Lüfterkurve nachhelfen muss. Wahrscheinlich hab ich keinen wirklich guten Airflow, aber das ist eine andere Baustelle. Wenn sie jetzt noch mehr verbraucht, wird’s halt immer lauter.


----------



## ARON1337 (11. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe gestern Abend auf "Singlerail" umgestellt und wenn ich alles Stock laufen lasse ...

Leistung: "Automatisch > Standard" oder "Voreinstellung > Ausgewogen" habe ich permanent (schon auf meinem Desktop) Grafikfehler/Artefakte (siehe Video in der Anlage).
Worauf deutet denn das jetzt hin? 

PS: Ab und zu friert der Ton während solchen Fehlern für ne Millisekunde ein.

Gruß


----------



## Bariphone (11. Mai 2020)

tim2006 schrieb:


> Allerdings ist meine Vega schon im Referenzzustand immer am Temperaturlimit, so dass ich per Lüfterkurve nachhelfen muss. Wahrscheinlich hab ich keinen wirklich guten Airflow, aber das ist eine andere Baustelle. Wenn sie jetzt noch mehr verbraucht, wird&#8217;s halt immer lauter.



Ich glaube da liegt das Hauptproblem.  Ich hatte die Vega Anfangs auch unter Luft. Der Stockkühler ist gut, aber die Lüfter zu schwach.  Versuch mal auf den Kühler zwei 120er draufzuschnallen und es wird deutlich besser.  
Vega ist halt umso heißer sie wird immer ineffizienter. Undervolting schon der Schlüssel  wie du es ja versuchst. Ich hatte zwei 120 silentwings drauf und Ruhe war und die 56 lief mit ca 65 Grad. Ich glau be eher dein Problem ist thermischer Ursache. Unter Wasser war sie dann mega effizient.


----------



## Downsampler (11. Mai 2020)

tim2006 schrieb:


> Hi, du hast recht. Die Vega Strix hat zwei BIOS: Performance (260 Watt) und Quiet (220 Watt). Bin eigentlich die ganze Zeit im Quiet BIOS, die 260 Watt zieht er natürlich nur mit PL +20%.
> Zu deiner Annahme mit der Last: Mein Problem ist einfach, dass die Karte laut MSI Afterburner bei gleicher Last (gleiches Spiel, gleiche Map, keine Bots, 1440p etc) einmal 190-200 Watt zieht, dann nach einiger Zeit braucht sie für dieselbe Konfiguration 250-260 Watt. Die FPS sind beides mal gleich.
> Natürlich kann ich das PL wieder auf 0 setzen, dann zieht sie wieder maximal 220 Watt, aber dann fallen auch meine FPS von 205 auf 175. Bei so hohen Zahlen ist es vernachlässigbar, da ich hier eh die FPS auf 140 begrenzen würde, bei anderen Spielen, wo ich um die 60 fps herum bin, kann das durchaus etwas ausmachen.
> Ich würde die 60 Watt Mehrverbrauch sogar in Kauf nehmen, das sind ein paar Euro im Jahr. Allerdings ist meine Vega schon im Referenzzustand immer am Temperaturlimit, so dass ich per Lüfterkurve nachhelfen muss. Wahrscheinlich hab ich keinen wirklich guten Airflow, aber das ist eine andere Baustelle. Wenn sie jetzt noch mehr verbraucht, wird’s halt immer lauter.



Das PL der Strix ist zu hoch, Strix 260 Watt vs. standard Vega 56 mit 180 Watt, und damit wird die Karte bzw. die Spannungsregler zu heiß.

Das kannst du mit dem OverdriveNTool anpassen. Anleitung in diesem Thread: Asus Strix Vega 64 hohe VR Soc und VR Mem Temperatur


----------



## Downsampler (11. Mai 2020)

ARON1337 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe gestern Abend auf "Singlerail" umgestellt und wenn ich alles Stock laufen lasse ...
> 
> ...



Grafiktreiber mit DDU löschen und neu installieren?

Für die beiden Anschlüsse der Grafikkarte jeweils ein einzelnes Kabel anschließen und zu jeweils einem Anschluß am Netzteil in der Reihe "CPU+PCIe" verbinden könnte auch den Fehler beseitigen. Das hatten wir hier vor 2 Jahren als Dauerthema, "Wie schließe ich meine Vega Grafikkarte korrekt an das Netzteil an"...


----------



## ARON1337 (11. Mai 2020)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Grafiktreiber mit DDU löschen und neu installieren?
> 
> Für die beiden Anschlüsse der Grafikkarte jeweils ein einzelnes Kabel anschließen und zu jeweils einem Anschluß am Netzteil in der Reihe "CPU+PCIe" verbinden könnte auch den Fehler beseitigen. Das hatten wir hier vor 2 Jahren als Dauerthema, "Wie schließe ich meine Vega Grafikkarte korrekt an das Netzteil an"...



Erst einmal vielen Dank schon mal für deine tolle Unterstützung.
Aktuell schaut es bei mir so aus (siehe Anlage).
Das Kabel aus dem NT geht links von vorne (Vega 56) in PCIe und dieses Kabel teilt sich vorher nochmal und der 2. "Strang" geht rechts in PCIe.
Ich hoffe man kann es halbwegs gut erkennen. Aktuell steht der Knopf am NT auf "Singlerail"

PS: Ich hatte eben schon jede Menge "Artefakte?" während des Bootvorgangs und ich habe erst vorgestern Cleaninstall durchgeführt.


----------



## HAZEzz (11. Mai 2020)

Hey liebe Veganer bräuchte mal wieder eure Hilfe und zwar habe ich folgendes Problem und zwar wenn ich ein Spiel beende sei es CSGO oder Magic the Gathering Arena schwimmt für zieht für eine Sekunden mein Mauszeiger nach sobald ich Rechtsklick aktualisieren ausführe ist dies weg vermute es liegt an der Grafikkarte da ich schon öfter Probleme mit dieser hatte es handelt sich um eine MSI Rx Vega 64 OC Boost Werte sind alles auf standard habe einen Screenshot mit angehangen vllt hat ja jemand eine Idee was ich optimieren könnte der Rest meinen Systems steht in meinem Profil


Vielen Dank schonmal der Rest der Hardware läuft tadellos wurde auch fast alles einmal per Rma getauscht auch die Grafikkarte hat einen völligen Umtausch erhalten

MFG Tom


----------



## SnaxeX (11. Mai 2020)

HAZEzz schrieb:


> Hey liebe Veganer bräuchte mal wieder eure Hilfe und zwar habe ich folgendes Problem und zwar wenn ich ein Spiel beende sei es CSGO oder Magic the Gathering Arena schwimmt für zieht für eine Sekunden mein Mauszeiger nach sobald ich Rechtsklick aktualisieren ausführe ist dies weg vermute es liegt an der Grafikkarte da ich schon öfter Probleme mit dieser hatte es handelt sich um eine MSI Rx Vega 64 OC Boost Werte sind alles auf standard habe einen Screenshot mit angehangen vllt hat ja jemand eine Idee was ich optimieren könnte der Rest meinen Systems steht in meinem Profil
> 
> 
> Vielen Dank schonmal der Rest der Hardware läuft tadellos wurde auch fast alles einmal per Rma getauscht auch die Grafikkarte hat einen völligen Umtausch erhalten
> ...



Keine Ahnung ob das Overdrive Tool Probleem macht, aber vl funkt das in irgendeiner Form dazwischen? Warum genau hast du das Overdrive Tool überhaupt installiert?


Frage an die anderen Veganer hier: Ich baue demnächst meinen Wasserloop um und wollte wissen, ob es sich empfiehlt zu schauen, ob man die Schrauben vom GPU Block nachziehen kann? Würde auch die GPU noch einmal erhitzen lassen bevor ich dann den Loop entleere.


----------



## Bariphone (11. Mai 2020)

ARON1337 schrieb:


> Erst einmal vielen Dank schon mal für deine tolle Unterstützung.
> Aktuell schaut es bei mir so aus (siehe Anlage).
> Das Kabel aus dem NT geht links von vorne (Vega 56) in PCIe und dieses Kabel teilt sich vorher nochmal und der 2. "Strang" geht rechts in PCIe.
> Ich hoffe man kann es halbwegs gut erkennen. Aktuell steht der Knopf am NT auf "Singlerail"
> ...



hast Du am NT noch nen zweiten PCIe Kabelstrang? Dann nimmst in den linken Anschluss ein Kabel, und in den rechten Anschluss das andere Kabel. Das sollte besser funktionieren.  Dann probier einfach aus, ob es A.) besser bzw. stabil läuft und B.) was besser läuft, single oder Multirail.


----------



## HAZEzz (11. Mai 2020)

Die Probleme hatte ich schon davor wollte mich nur mal am undervolten versuchen deshalb das tool und meine Frage was ich noch einstellen könnte bzw...ob es vllt an den Stocksettings liegen kann ?


----------



## HAZEzz (11. Mai 2020)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob das Overdrive Tool Probleem macht, aber vl funkt das in irgendeiner Form dazwischen? Warum genau hast du das Overdrive Tool überhaupt installiert?
> 
> 
> Frage an die anderen Veganer hier: Ich baue demnächst meinen Wasserloop um und wollte wissen, ob es sich empfiehlt zu schauen, ob man die Schrauben vom GPU Block nachziehen kann? Würde auch die GPU noch einmal erhitzen lassen bevor ich dann den Loop entleere.



Die Probleme hatte ich schon davor wollte mich nur mal am undervolten versuchen deshalb das tool und meine Frage was ich noch einstellen könnte bzw...ob es vllt an den Stocksettings liegen kann ?


----------



## Cleriker (11. Mai 2020)

ARON1337 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe gestern Abend auf "Singlerail" umgestellt und wenn ich alles Stock laufen lasse ...
> 
> ...


Klingt nach Netzteilproblem, oder Speicher. Stock sollte da aber nicht wirklich was passieren. Auch ein zu fest angezogener Kühler kann sowas verursachen. Hast du die Dame schon mal nackig gemacht?


----------



## ARON1337 (11. Mai 2020)

@Bariphone, ich werde das Morgen mal testen. Das NT hat jede Menge Kabel separat dabei.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Klingt nach Netzteilproblem, oder Speicher. Stock sollte da aber nicht wirklich was passieren. Auch ein zu fest angezogener Kühler kann sowas verursachen. Hast du die Dame schon mal nackig gemacht?



Den Speicher habe ich schon gewechselt (Seite 1334).
Das Netzteil? Ich hatte das NT aufgrund der nicht-vorhandenen Freezes während ich Heartstone spiele (NT auf Multirail) ausgeschlossen.
Um welche Dame handelt es sich? 
Ich habe seit Zusammenbau letztes jahr im Mai nichts, außer RAM-Wechsel, am PC hardwaretechnisch was gemacht. Welchen Kühler meinst du?


----------



## Cleriker (11. Mai 2020)

Der Speicher deiner Vega war gemeint und die Vega selbst ist die erwähnte "Dame". 
Hast du den Kühler mal ab gehabt?


----------



## ARON1337 (11. Mai 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Der Speicher deiner Vega war gemeint und die Vega selbst ist die erwähnte "Dame".
> Hast du den Kühler mal ab gehabt?



Nein, Originalzustand. Ich teste sonst erstmal Bariphones Vorschlag und dann hätte ich noch ein 750W beQuiet NT, welches ich die Tage ausborgen dürfte.

PS: Ich habe soeben mit einem 2. Kabel die Vega mit dem NT verbunden und mir ist aufgefallen, dass 1 Type3-Stecker (zur HDD) im NT nicht richtig feststeckte. Kann auch irrelevant sein.
Jedenfalls habe ich mit 2 Kabeln und nicht wie vorher mit dem Y-Kabel, keine Artefakte mehr im Desktopbetrieb. (Singlerail sowie Multirail).
Ich habe zwecks Sicherheit das NT auf Multirail umgestellt und werde testen. Falls es zu Problemen kommt stelle ich, wie Downsampler meinte, auf Singlerail um. Jedenfalls berichte ich das Ergebnis und vielen Dank euch allen.


----------



## Downsampler (18. Mai 2020)

Scheint ja dann gelöst zu sein, das Problemchen.


----------



## ARON1337 (19. Mai 2020)

Nein 
Nur habe ich erst Sonntag einen ErsatzPC um dort drin die Grafikkarte zu testen.
Es wird langsam vermutet, dass der VRAM eine Macke hat.
Immerhin habe ich das Spulenfipen der Vega wegbekommen. Die Vega stand auf Bios2 (Kippschalter weg von der Slotblende) und war dadurch so hoch getaktet. (Power Safe Mode). Steht nun auf Balanced.
Weder Single noch Multirail hat geholfen.
Auch alle 7 Profile on stock sind durch. Weder mit Bios 1 oder 2. Ja ich habe viel Zeit verbracht aber es bringt alles nix.
Mit dem ErsatzPC (2019 zusammengestellt) ab Sonntag bin ich schlauer. 
Wie gesagt, melde ich mich - auch wenn ich die Lösung gefunden habe.


----------



## Kuhprah (23. Mai 2020)

Da ich leider komplett draussen bin was die aktuellen Karten angeht.. was is jetzt eigentlich schneller? Ne RX580 oder ne RX5500XT ? Irgendwie lesen sich die Daten bei beiden ziemlich identisch? Dass sie alle vermutlich deutlich schneller sind als meine jetzige R9 290 nehme ich wohl mal an...


----------



## Oi!Olli (24. Mai 2020)

Beide gleich schnell die 5500 braucht aber weniger Strom und ist moderner.


----------



## Kuhprah (24. Mai 2020)

Also kann man mit ner 5500er ne alte 290er ersetzen und wird leistungsmäßig auch ein wenig was merken?


----------



## Oi!Olli (24. Mai 2020)

Jein. Ein großer Sprung wird es nicht. Ich würde dann eher auf eine 5600 gehen.

Kommt aber auch auf das Spiel an. Manche laufen mit der 290 langsamer, als mit modernen Chips.


----------



## Kuhprah (24. Mai 2020)

Keine Mainstreamtitel.. Falcon BMS das mit DX9 läuft und DCS das glaub mit DX11 rennt.  Hab auch überlegt auf ne 5700er (ohne XT) zu gehen oder ne 5600XT. Aber eigentlich will ich in den Rechner nicht mehr all zu viel rein stecken.


----------



## ARON1337 (26. Mai 2020)

ARON1337 schrieb:


> Nein
> Nur habe ich erst Sonntag einen ErsatzPC um dort drin die Grafikkarte zu testen.
> Es wird langsam vermutet, dass der VRAM eine Macke hat.
> Immerhin habe ich das Spulenfipen der Vega wegbekommen. Die Vega stand auf Bios2 (Kippschalter weg von der Slotblende) und war dadurch so hoch getaktet. (Power Safe Mode). Steht nun auf Balanced.
> ...



Ja, was soll ich sagen. Die Vega56 hat n Ding weg.
System ausgeliehen:

I7 7700K auf 4,2GHz mit Aorus Wakü
Z270X-Gaming 7
32 GB Dominator DDR4 CL15 (15-17-17-35)
750W beQuiet Platinum

1 Stunde lang AC Origins Temps gut, alles gut, Vega bei 63 Grad und zack Monitor schwarz (No Signal detected), Lüfter drehen max, Ton läuft noch etwa 10s weiter und dann hängt der sich auch auf. Nur ein Kaltstart hat geholfen.

Zwar läuft der TestPC wesentlich stabiler, als mein PC (war ja auch ne Mark teurer )aber die Freezes sind dennoch am Start. Gut, dass ich seit 1 Jahr eine defekte Vega habe <lach>
Wird nun eingeschickt und ich hole mir eine PowerColor oder Sapphire 5700 XT. Ich hoffe dann ist Ruhe.

Ich danke euch dennoch für all euren Support und die Lösungsansätze.

Gruß


----------



## blazethelight (29. Mai 2020)

Juhuu!

Es gibt einen Trick um wieder alle Gaming Features mit der AMD Vega Frontier Edition (Liquid) nutzen zu können!
Daher mal wieder das UV Profil genutzt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Komme wieder maximal auf 220 W mit dem Profil.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anbei noch ein YouTube Video, wie man über einen Registry Tweak wieder Zugriff auf die Gaming Funktionen erhält inkl. Benches: YouTube


----------



## Downsampler (4. Juni 2020)

Hast du etwa zuviel Alt+Tab gedrückt und zwischen Spiel und Desktop hin und her gewechselt? Das verursacht Blackscreens. Steht auch in den Treiberreleasnotes zum aktuellen Treiber drin, bzw. das steht da schon seit Monaten drin. Ich selbst verwende immer noch den 19.12.1, der läuft größtenteils Fehlerfrei.


----------



## wuchzael (21. Juni 2020)

So, auch mal wieder melden hier...

Hatte für ein paar Wochen zu Testzwecken eine RTX 2060S eingebaut und letzte Woche meine wassergekühlte Vega 64 wieder eingebaut, weil es im Dachgeschoss langsam warm wird und mich die Lüfter der 2060S dann doch ganz schön geärgert haben. Nach dem Entfernen des Nvidia Treibers mittels DDU und der Installation des neusten AMD Treibers 20.5.1 hat sich dann mein Windows verabschiedet. Naja, nach ca. 2 Jahren und etlichen Grafikkarten-Tests samt DDU,  Treiberinstallationen und Windowsupdates kann das mal passieren... wenn ich überlege, dass ich Windows 98SE damals monatlich neu installiert habe passt das schon . 

Nach der Neuinstallation von Windows dann den 20.4.2 Treiber installiert und alles läuft wieder absolut perfekt. Null Probleme beim Zocken und Falten. Undervolting-Profil (welches ich seit Ewigkeiten so nutze) geladen und fertig. Die 2060S hatte ihre Vorteile (insbesondere in Gameworks Spielen und in puncto Effizienz beim Zocken), aber das Radeon Overlay hat mir die ganze Zeit gefehlt und eine wassergekühlte Grafikkarte ist halt schon was Feines. Hab den Wasserblock noch etwas nachgezogen und nun deutlich bessere Hotspot Werte. Beim Dauerfalten in einer 25°C warmen Wohnung sind es aktuell  39°C auf der GPU, 40°C auf dem HBM und 50°C Hotspot. Beim Zocken (wenn die CPU den Loop mit aufheizt und der Rechner meiner Frau die Raumtemperatur zusätzlich erhöht) sind es bei allen drei Werten so ca. 5°C mehr .

Die 56er liegen aktuell so bei 200-240€ und die 64er gibt's auch deutlich unter 300€ auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt. Bin gespannt, was die Preise machen, wenn Ampere und RDNA2 bald kommen... die könnten bald ziemlich attraktiv werden.


*Grüße!*


----------



## Downsampler (21. Juni 2020)

Ohne HBM Speicher kein Kauf! 

Außerdem muß die erstmal mindestens 2x die Leistung der Vega 56 haben, bevor ich sowas interessant finde...


----------



## Rolk (24. Juni 2020)

Wenn man so oft DDU nutzt musste das mit dem abgeschossenen Windows ja mal passieren.  

HBM hat schon was. Den kann man wenigstens ohne schlechtes Gewissen tweaken, ohne viel zu riskieren die Lebensdauer der Karte zu verkürzen.


----------



## Bariphone (25. Juni 2020)

alleine schon weil das Package ja schon so toll aussieht. Ohne HBM wirkt das alles so unfertig....


----------



## Oi!Olli (1. Juli 2020)

Ich bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer einer Vega 56 Red Dragon. Wenn auch nicht lange. Werde mal gucken was sie mitmacht


----------



## flx23 (7. Juli 2020)

Habe heute mal wieder Zeit gehabt ein wenig mit meiner Vega zu spielen. meine alten Werte sind leider alle beim Umzug auf den neuen Unterbau flöten gegangen...
Es ist echt ein traom was man hier an Leistung durch undervolten rauskitzen kann  zumal parallel das ganze auch noch leiser wird. 

Habe das genze jetzt mal ausgiebig mit dem MSI Afterburner getestet und hatte keinen Crash (da ist vielleicht sogar noch mehr drin)
Der Prozessor ist auf jeden Fall erste Sahne, nur mein Speicher ist leider ein wenig zickig... ich bekommen nicht mehr Takt und kann auch nicht weniger Spannung anlegen... und wenn ich einmal die Werte ändere und dann wieder die alten Werte händisch eingebe kommt er nicht wieder zurück :-/. Ich muss dann immer das Profil neu Laden, dann läuft wieder alles.

Ist das ein Treiberproblem? ich nutze Version 20.2.2, da diese bei mir stabil läuft.

Anbei noch ein kleiner screenshot


----------



## czk666 (7. Juli 2020)

ich habe mal wieder eine neue Treiber Version für meine vega 56 pulse installiert. nachdem ich mit den neuen Treibern immer Probleme hatte, bin ich immer wieder zurück zur Version 19.12.1
kaum habe ich den neuen, schon wieder ruckelt alles, chill funktioniert nicht. 
rdr2, detroit become human, ... fragen immer nach einer neuen Version und haben auch einige bugs. rdr2 hängt ab und an kurz fest seit kurzem. ich hatte vorher nie Probleme.

haben andere ähnliche Probleme mit ihrer vega 56 und den Treibern?


----------



## flx23 (8. Juli 2020)

czk666 schrieb:


> ich habe mal wieder eine neue Treiber Version für meine vega 56 pulse installiert. nachdem ich mit den neuen Treibern immer Probleme hatte, bin ich immer wieder zurück zur Version 19.12.1
> kaum habe ich den neuen, schon wieder ruckelt alles, chill funktioniert nicht.
> rdr2, detroit become human, ... fragen immer nach einer neuen Version und haben auch einige bugs. rdr2 hängt ab und an kurz fest seit kurzem. ich hatte vorher nie Probleme.
> 
> haben andere ähnliche Probleme mit ihrer vega 56 und den Treibern?



Also wie gesagt, außer das ich die Spannung bzw. Den takt des HBM nicht anlangen darf habe ich keine Probleme mit dem oben genannten Treiber


----------



## beren2707 (8. Juli 2020)

Meine Vega 56 Pulse läuft trotz UV + OC mit 20.5.1 ohne Murren; hatte auch keine Probleme mit einem der vorherigen Treiber.


----------



## czk666 (8. Juli 2020)

Benutzt ihr chill? Mit dem alten frame rate target Control kann ich immer ohne Probleme auf 65 FPS limitieren. Chill funktioniert bei mir nicht. Spielt ihr auch ältere spiele? FIFA 19 spinnt bei mir z.b. rum mit den neuen. Ich habe auch zusätzlich einen TV an der Karte.


----------



## Downsampler (8. Juli 2020)

Chill funktioniert nicht mit jedem Spiel, leider. Das fehlende FRTC ist für mich ein Grund, den Treiber nicht zu wechseln. Bin auch noch bei Version 19.12.1.

Um Chill zu nutzen musst du ein Profil für dein Spiel anlegen und es dort aktivieren, ansonsten funktioniert es überhaupt nicht.

Ich hoffe auf ein Update, das die alten Features wieder reinbringt.

Wenn du bei AMD auf eine neue Treiberversion wechselst, z.B. vom alten Adrenalin 2019 auf den neuen Adrenalin 2020, dann besser erst mit DDU den alten Treiber komplett löschen.


----------



## Edelhamster (8. Juli 2020)

Man kann doch einfach in den globalen Settings Chill aktivieren und beide FPS-Target Regler, also Ober- und Untergrenze, auf den gleichen Wert, beispielsweise 60 setzen.
Was unterscheidet das dann in euren Augen von dem früheren FRTC? Ist doch eigentlich ganz genau der gleiche Effekt 
Und dass Chill nicht in jedem Game funktioniert wäre mir neu.  War früher so, aber heute muss man doch nur noch ggbfs händisch die entsprechende  .exe in die Radeon-Settings-Profile  reinziehen und läuft.


----------



## pseudonymx (8. Juli 2020)

wuchzael schrieb:


> So, auch mal wieder melden hier...
> 
> Hatte für ein paar Wochen zu Testzwecken eine RTX 2060S eingebaut und letzte Woche meine wassergekühlte Vega 64 wieder eingebaut, weil es im Dachgeschoss langsam warm wird und mich die Lüfter der 2060S dann doch ganz schön geärgert haben. Nach dem Entfernen des Nvidia Treibers mittels DDU und der Installation des neusten AMD Treibers 20.5.1 hat sich dann mein Windows verabschiedet. Naja, nach ca. 2 Jahren und etlichen Grafikkarten-Tests samt DDU,  Treiberinstallationen und Windowsupdates kann das mal passieren... wenn ich überlege, dass ich Windows 98SE damals monatlich neu installiert habe passt das schon .
> 
> ...



Hab mir im ABverkauf damals ne ref vega56 gekauft für 200 eurönchen is jez n morpheus drauf also insgesamt ca 270€ und was soll man sagen.... geile karte auch wenn sie für 4k n bissl weak ist .... dennoch zock ich alles was ich will... bissl an den reglern schraubseln und feddisch .... vega is einfach n geiles stück technik.... klar gibt besseres aber für den preis ... einfach bombe


----------



## wuchzael (24. Juli 2020)

Moin!

Zockt von euch evtl. jemand Death Stranding und hat ebenfalls massive Probleme mit Frametime Spikes auf der Vega? Ich hab schon mehrere Treiber vom 19.12.2 bis 20.7.2 ausprobiert und mit den Settings rumgespielt, kriege das aber nicht in den Griff. Am manchen Stellen ruckelt es sich einfach grundlos für ein paar Meter einen ab. 

Mit der GTX 970 und der RTX 2060S tritt der Fehler nicht auf und auch mir der RX 580 nicht. Scheint also kein generelles AMD Problem, sondern eher Vega-bezogen zu sein.

Grüße!


----------



## czk666 (25. Juli 2020)

Es scheint ddu hat mir geholfen oder die neue Version ist besser. Jetzt läuft alles super.

ASUS ROG Strix Radeon RX Vega 56 OC Gaming, 8GB | HBM2 | DVI | 2x HDMI | 2x DP [FAST NEU] &#8211; aitek &#8211; Computer & Notebooks zu fairen Preisen

Keine Ahnung ob der Shop vertrauenswürdig ist aber sieht für mich nach einem guten Angebot aus.


----------



## Downsampler (30. Juli 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Man kann doch einfach in den globalen Settings Chill aktivieren und beide FPS-Target Regler, also Ober- und Untergrenze, auf den gleichen Wert, beispielsweise 60 setzen.
> Was unterscheidet das dann in euren Augen von dem früheren FRTC? Ist doch eigentlich ganz genau der gleiche Effekt
> Und dass Chill nicht in jedem Game funktioniert wäre mir neu.  War früher so, aber heute muss man doch nur noch ggbfs händisch die entsprechende  .exe in die Radeon-Settings-Profile  reinziehen und läuft.



Es ist nicht das Gleiche. Ich habe den 20.7.2 gerade für ein paar Tage getestet. FRTC fixiert die FPS im Spiel z. B. auf 60, mit Chill hingegen lässt sich kein wirksames Framelock erzeugen. Die FPS in Ladebildschirmen schießen in die Höhe, das gleiche passiert z. B. in Fallout 4 in den Ladebildschirmen und beim Schlösserknacken. Wenn man im alten Treiber FRTC einstellt bleiben dort die 60 FPS, mit Chill habe ich dort über 300 FPS, koordinierte Mausbewegungen sind nicht möglich. Mit No Mans Sky das gleiche, im Ladebildschirm über 150 FPS ohne FRTC, nur Chill eingestellt.
 Weiter habe ich nicht getestet. Zurück zum 19.12.1.


----------



## Dudelll (30. Juli 2020)

Hab mit den neuen Treibern und meiner V64 auch nur Probleme, bzw. ich vermute das es evtl. die Treiber in Verbindung mit irgendeinem Windows Update sein könnten, weil die Probleme von einem Tag auf den anderen auftraten. 

Hatte letzte Zeit öfter das Problem das der PC freezed wenn ich über SteamLink auf dem TV zocke. Heute dann auch in Anno 1800 immer nach paar Minuten nach Spiel Start von 60fps auf 7fps runter und im Anschluss ist der komplette PC total laggy. Nach nem Neustart wars allerdings weg. Hab dann mal Ungine Heaven laufen lassen und was seltsames bemerkt. Wenn ich direkt am Anfang von dem Rundflug die Camera auf Free umstelle hab ich ~160fps (Settings grad nicht im Kopf). Nach ein paar Sekunden sinken die dann auf ~20fps ab. Takt und Temperatur der Karte sehen aber weiterhin gut aus, der Verbrauch vom Chip (alles mit GPU-Z ausgelesen) sinkt aber auf ~100W ab, gleichzeitig ist ab dem Moment der komplette PC wieder laggy, bis man den Benchmark beendet. Wenn man ihn dann neu startet geht das gleiche Spiel von vorne los, erst hohe fps und dann auf einmal kaum noch welche. 

Hab erst vermutet das der Chip oder irgendwas auf der Karte zu heiß wird an einer Stelle an der kein Sensor sitzt, nach einem Wechsel auf 19.12 kann ich aber zumindest das Verhalten bei Ungine Heaven nicht mehr reproduzieren und die fps sowie der Verbrauch bleiben konstant hoch, also evtl. doch ein Treiber Problem.

Die nächsten Tage mal beobachten ob die anderen Probleme jetzt auch wieder weg sind, waren leider immer nur sporadisch und nicht reproduzierbar  :/

Mal hoffen das es wirklich nur ein sehr seltsames Treiber Problem ist, die Karte soll eigentlich noch bis Ende des Jahres durchhalten.


----------



## wuchzael (31. Juli 2020)

Schau mal ob enhanced sync an ist. Kenne deinen Fehler allerdings überhaupt noch nicht...

Chill hat bei mir u. A. in RDR2 zu Bluescreens geführt, da hab ich auch ewig nach der Ursache gesucht und bin fast wahnsinnig geworden. Beste Framelimiter ist und bleibt IMHO der RTSS. 

Grüße!


----------



## Dudelll (31. Juli 2020)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Schau mal ob enhanced sync an ist. Kenne deinen Fehler allerdings überhaupt noch nicht...
> 
> Chill hat bei mir u. A. in RDR2 zu Bluescreens geführt, da hab ich auch ewig nach der Ursache gesucht und bin fast wahnsinnig geworden. Beste Framelimiter ist und bleibt IMHO der RTSS.
> 
> Grüße!



Enhanced sync und ris hatte ich schon probiert, das hat leider nichts gebracht. Evtl probier ich nochmal nen Windows clean install mit den neusten Treibern und schau ob das dann wieder Auftritt oder nicht, anderseits kann ich auch mit den alten Treibern leben, wirklich viel was ich bräuchte ist eh nicht dazu gekommen 2020.


----------



## Downsampler (31. Juli 2020)

Enhanced Sync ist schon Pflicht. Es ist das beste Feature im ganzen Treiber.


----------



## Dudelll (31. Juli 2020)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Enhanced Sync ist schon Pflicht. Es ist das beste Feature im ganzen Treiber.



Ehrlich gesagt fällt mir da kein unterschied auf ob's an oder aus ist, kann aber auch dran liegen das ich nicht mehr wirklich competetive zocke ^^


----------



## Downsampler (31. Juli 2020)

Bei RPG/Strategie/Taktik Spielen fällt es nicht so krass auf. Nimm dir mal einen Shooter bzw. ein Spiel mit Ego Perspektive und vergleiche mal Vsync an gegen FRTC + Enhanced Sync + Vsync aus. Danach willst du auch nur noch letzteres einschalten.


----------



## Dudelll (31. Juli 2020)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Bei RPG/Strategie/Taktik Spielen fällt es nicht so krass auf. Nimm dir mal einen Shooter bzw. ein Spiel mit Ego Perspektive und vergleiche mal Vsync an gegen FRTC + Enhanced Sync + Vsync aus. Danach willst du auch nur noch letzteres einschalten.



Greift enhanced sync nicht eh nur oberhalb der refresh rate? In dem Fall schaff ich das glaub mit keinem Spiel was ich habe, vllt ist's mir deshalb auch nie aufgefallen, ansonsten die Tage nochmal mit titanfall oder so probieren ob ich da nen Unterschied seh.


----------



## Downsampler (31. Juli 2020)

AMD erklärt Enhanced Sync: Enhanced Sync: Tech Talk - YouTube


----------



## joyraider (31. Juli 2020)

Hallo kann mir einer sagen ob auf der MSI Vega 56 Airboost der Morpheus Vega oder Morpheus II Passt ?


----------



## OldF4 (1. August 2020)

Ich habe eine Vega 56 von Asus. Bin jetzt von FHD auf WQHD umgestiegen. Bringt es ein Upgrade auf die 64 oder sollte ich gleich auf eine 5700xt gehen?


----------



## cordonbleu (1. August 2020)

Von der 56 auf die 64 lohnt sich nicht. Wenn dann gleich auf 5700XT, oder du wartest auf Big Navi. 

Bei mir arbeitet die Vega 56 aber wunderbar unter WQHD.


----------



## Cleriker (1. August 2020)

Naja, da kommt's halt wieder stark auf die Ansprüche und die Anwendungen im allgemeinen an. Ich habe vor gefühlt tausend Jahren mal eine GTS250 an einen Freund vermacht und der ist damit bis heute zufrieden... spielt aber auch nur starcraft 1 und die Gilde 2 damit. 

Bei der Frage würde ich auch die 5700XT empfehlen.


----------



## Erdy (2. August 2020)

joyraider schrieb:


> Hallo kann mir einer sagen ob auf der MSI Vega 56 Airboost der Morpheus Vega oder Morpheus II Passt ?



Da die MSI auf dem OEM Layout basiert, kann ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen dass der Standard Morpheus II Core passt.


----------



## cordonbleu (2. August 2020)

Falls noch jemand Bedarf hat: Im Mindstar gibts gerade eine 56er Red Dragon für 229 €. 

Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de

Wahrscheinlich eine der letzten Möglichkeiten solch eine Karte neu mit Garantie für einen guten Kurs abzugreifen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (3. August 2020)

Das ist günstig.


----------



## paintinx (12. August 2020)

Guten Morgen, ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig und habe auch vor dem Post mal eben die Suche bemüht ... und auch schon einiges im Web zu meinem Problem gelesen ... da ich aber gerade jetzt nicht die Loesung selbst finde hier das Ganze aufgeschrieben - sollte ich damit hier falsch sein, bitte ich um "Welpenschutz" - gern woanders hinlegen.

Ich habe einen ACER NITRO 32gbyte RAM und ne RX560x plsu aktueller AdrenalinSoftware hier stehen.
Alles laeuft, bis auf Folgendes:

1. Gehe ich auf die GAMING Einstellungen und waehle hier die GPU2 /Radeon rx560x aus, switched der "Schalter"
bei einer anderen MenuPunktAnwahl wieder auf GPU1 zurueck ...

2. Das macht mir im Gurnde gar nix, da zb Snowrunner oder auch Wreckfest als Games super laufen, aber

3. Ich hatte bis vor kurzem manchmal am Acer Nitro HDMI Port meinen Plasma Screen angeschlossen,
auch hier lief alles mit normalen 1920*1080 px - egal ob vom LaptopScreen gespiegelt oder erweiterter Screen ...

4. Neuerdings geht aber eben DIESER 2nd Screen nur noch mit 640*480px - und da tippe ich doch auf
EinstllungsFehler bei mir // eventuell hat auch das neue AdrenalinUpdate irgwas "verstellt"//zurueckgesetzt.

Wuerde mich freuen, wenn mir jmd mit einem Link zu einem sicherlich schon vorhandenen Thread diesbezueglich oder einem Rat
weiterhelfen koennte.

Danke vorab und nen sonnigen Tag zu euch, Stef


----------



## cordonbleu (12. August 2020)

paintinx schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig ...
> Ich habe einen ACER NITRO 32gbyte RAM und ne RX560x plsu aktueller AdrenalinSoftware hier stehen.



Leider nein. Hier im Thread wird die Vega Grafikkarte behandelt. Das ist eine Desktopreihe. Deine vorhandene RX560x basiert hingegen auf Polaris. 

Viellleicht schaust du mal, ob es dafür entsprechende Themen gibt.


----------



## paintinx (12. August 2020)

Da schau ich gern und danke fuer den Verweis auf Polaris.

Aber ich habe noch eine Frage zu meinem Mac: Das ist ein imacPro mit einer Radeon VEGA 64 mit 16GByte RAM ...
MACOS Mojave 10 14 6, 2,3 IntelXEON und 128gbyte RAM ...

Im Grunde geht auch hier alles. Aber ich finde weder die vor ca 2 Jahren "angeteaste" Unterstuetzung von Cinema 4d noch von Blender
weiterentwickelt ... oder stehe ich auf dem Schlauch und mir fehlt auch hier nur ein Link?

Wie gesagt, ausreichend schnell ist das System, aber direkt auf die sogenannten PRORENDER Settings in Cinema oder "nur"
auf Cycles in Blender zu setzen ist es aus meiner bescheidenen Sicht auch nicht - Gruesze nochmals, Stef


----------



## blazethelight (30. August 2020)

Servus Stef.

Ich selbst nutze den Pro Treiber auf Microsoft Windows oder den Adrenalin mit registry gaming hack für den Wattmann.

Ich habe keinen Hackingtosh, da mich OSX noch mehr in meiner Hardwareauswahl bescheidet... &#65533;&#65533; 

Die meiste Zeit nutze ich die Kiste fürs gaming, encoding, Virtualisierung etc.. 

Daher kann ich zu cinema 4d nichts beisteuern.

AMD hat eine super UI und Techniken / Funktionen im Treiber. 

Aber der kurze blackscreen beim Alt tabben oder Windows Taste könnte so langsam mal ernshaft und gewissenhaft angegangen werden nach 3 Jahren bald. &#128521;


----------



## czk666 (10. September 2020)

Gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen gefunden. Wie findest du das?









						PC & Zubehör & Software gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: PC & Zubehör & Software gebraucht kaufen - Jetzt in Hamburg Hamm finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Hier verkauft jemand seine 'neue' Vega 56.
Bekommt man bestimmt noch herunter gehandelt.


----------



## dragonslayer1 (10. September 2020)

vieeeel zu teuer vergiss vega.


----------



## flx23 (10. September 2020)

Is ganz nett... Für 200 wäre es eine Überlegung wert, aber erst mal warten was die neuen Karten so können


----------



## czk666 (11. September 2020)

dragonslayer1 schrieb:


> vieeeel zu teuer vergiss vega.



Für um die 200 ist die nicht zu teuer. Spiele alles auf hohen Einstellungen in wqhd mit meiner Pulse. Teils mit erhöhter Auflösungsskalierung (res3, forza7, modernwarfare, ...). Mit UV bleibt die unter 200 Watt und angepasster Lüfterkurve sehr leise.


----------



## h0nk (11. September 2020)

Hi liebe Vega - Gemeinde.
Ich bin zu doof.

Es geht um den Adrenalin Treiber 20.8.3 und meine Vega56 von MSI im Referenzdesign.
Habe dieses Jahr schon mehrere Versionen installiert und ausprobiert aber grundsätzlich habe ich immer die gleichen 2 Probleme.

1. Chill funktioniert nicht - setze das bsp. von 141 - 143 und habe in Spielen dennoch 144 oder mehr FPS anliegen 

2. Meine Einstellungen fürs Undervolting werden mal so gar nicht berücksichtigt.
Fange beim höchsten PState an mit 995mV und gehe dann in 5mV Schritten runter bis auf 965mV.
Wird aber irgendwie nicht berücksichtigt - teilweise läuft die GPU mit 1.0 oder 1.1 Volt 
Was ich aber bemerkt habe, ist dass wenn ich die Spannungseinstellung vom HBMC verändere, dass die Asuwirkung hat - das war vorher nicht so, da die doch eh immer gleich ist also per Bios festgelegt wird?

Watt mache ich falsch?
Mit den Einstellungen läuft mein 19.12.1 ohne Probleme.

Achja - warum haben die Pansen das Frame Target Control rausgenommen???

Achja es wird deinstalliert und dann im Abgesicherten Modus mit DDU der Rest entfernt.
Windows Schnellstart ist auch deaktiviert.

Back zu der Frage - was mache ich falsch - vielleicht hat jemand ja ähnliches festgestellt und kann helfen.

Gruss


----------



## Downsampler (11. September 2020)

Das mit dem Chill habe ich auch beobachtet. Funktioniert nur bedingt oder auch manchmal garnicht.

Undervolting hat bei mir funktioniert. Ich nutze OverdriveNTool mit RegKey und angepasstem Powertarget. Im Treiber selbst habe ich nix verstellt.

FRTC ist weg, wieso, das weiß nur der Nikolaus.

Bin auch wieder auf 19.12.1, ist der letzte Treiber der 100% funktioniert und macht was er soll.


----------



## cordonbleu (12. September 2020)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Bin auch wieder auf 19.12.1, ist der letzte Treiber der 100% funktioniert und macht was er soll.


Freut mich irgendwie, dass ich es zwischenzeitlich nicht nochmal versucht habe mit einem neueren Treiber. Der 19.12.1 läuft bei mir auch stressfrei. Solang es keine Probleme gibt, werde ich es wohl auch einfach dabei belassen.


----------



## wuchzael (13. September 2020)

Mir ist in den letzten Tagen öfter mal beim Zocken der PC mit einem Bluescreen abgeschmiert (habe nichts verändert außer eben Windowsupdates), wobei jedes Mal die UV-Einstellungen zurückgesetzt wurden. Dachte erst die GPU würde langsam "degraden" und hab Stück für Stück die Spannungen erhöht - keine Besserung. Also alles auf Stock und auch da kam es sofort Abstürze nach wenigen Sekunden Last. *WTF *? Also richtig ausgeholt... CPU und RAM OC alles zurückgesetzt, BIOS Reset, Treiber runter und alle möglichen Versionen getestet... nix zu machen. Annahme: Vega kapodd  

ABER: Nach bisschen Basteln und Testen hab ich es fixen können. Seit ich die gesleevten (billigen) Kabel-Extensions entfernt habe, läuft wieder alles wie am Schnürchen. Halbe Nacht gezockt und heute Vormittag schon allerhand Belastungstests etc. gemacht - läuft. Habe leider gerade kein Multimeter zur Hand, sonst würde ich mal die Leitungen durchmessen... bei solchen Fehler kann man echt verzweifeln.

*Grüße!*


----------



## hellm (18. September 2020)

Ein Teamkollege hat sich die Arbeit gemacht und eine Art Software-Boost in das OverdriveNtool integriert. Wenn jemand Lust hat die neue Version zu testen, ein Feedback wäre sehr willkommen. Derzeit nur ausführlich mit einer RX590 getestet. Sollte funzen für Vegas, Furys, etc.









						OverdriveNTool - tool for AMD GPUs
					

Hi I have added some new features to ONT, it seem that acording to the first post them could work fot AMD OverdriveN API so supported GPUs could be...




					forums.guru3d.com


----------



## Downsampler (5. Oktober 2020)

Wen es interessiert:
Ich habe heute ein wenig gestöbert und folgendes gefunden: https://community.amd.com/thread/255795
mit dem Verweis auf 



__ Reddit
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/etn7kq

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Reddit. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dort wird beschrieben, wie man auf der Basis des alten Adrenalin Treibers 19.12.1 das FRTC Feature nutzen kann mit dem aktuellen Grafiktreiber und dem alten Settingsmenü. Kurzerhand habe ich das selbst getestet und was soll ich sagen: es läuft super. Radeon Adrenalin 20.9.2 mit dem GUI des 19.12.1 und allen Features inkl. FRTC. 

Kurzanleitung: Mit installiertem Adrenalin 19.12.1 lädt man sich das aktuelle Treiberpaket herunter und klickt nach dem Start auf Installieren. Wenn nach dem Entpacken der Installationsbildschirm des neuen Treibers erscheint, auf Abbrechen klicken. Dann öffnet man den Gerätemanager, rechtsklick auf die Grafikkarte -> Eigenschaften -> den Reiter Treiber wählen -> Treiber aktualisieren klicken -> Auf dem Computer nach Treibersoftware suchen -> dann diesen Ordner auswählen: "C:\AMD\Win10-Radeon-Software-Adrenalin-2020-Edition-20.9.2-Sep29\Packages\Drivers\Display", Haken setzen bei "Unterordner einbeziehen" und auf "Weiter" klicken. Dann wird der aktuelle Treiber in das vorhandene Paket vom 19.12.1 installiert. Danach ein wenig warten, die Desktopauflösung ändert sich ein paar mal, nach der Bestätigung, das der Treiber aktualisiert wurde, den PC neu starten. Fertig.


----------



## Sup3rs0nic76 (5. Oktober 2020)

Danke dass du das hier geteilt hast! Bin immer noch auf dem 19.11.1 weil ich das neue GUI nicht so mag und vor allem nicht auf FRTC verzichten wollte. Wenn das klappt, super, probier ich heute nachmittag mal aus.


----------



## cordonbleu (5. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe das auch mal probiert, da ein Treiberupdate nach 19.12.1 mal für sinnvoll erachtet habe. 
Schön ist erstmal, dass es nach der Anleitung funktioniert hat. Während der Installation war ich kurz schockiert als mein Windows mehrfach für mehrere Sekunden hing, nachdem ich die Fertigstellung des Treiberupdates via Gerätemanager bereits fertig gestellt hatte. 
Er hat aber wohl danach noch was installiert und im Anschluss ging es dann auch wieder wie gewohnt. Durch den Treiberwechsel war mein Registryhack zur Realisierung besonders niedriger Spannungen allerdings weg, weshalb ich das per OverdriveNtool fixen wollte, was allerdings nicht funktioniert, da es den Treiber als nicht vorhanden einstuft  Vielleicht als Info für Leute mit ähnlichen Vorhaben. Dass der aktuell Treiber installiert ist, sieht man allerdings im Treiber (mit altem Layout  ) .


----------



## Downsampler (5. Oktober 2020)

Evtl. solltest du das OverdriveNTool mal aktualisieren. Mit Version 0.29 klappt alles wie gewohnt.









						OverdriveNTool - tool for AMD GPUs
					

OverdriveNTool - tool for AMD Hawaii, Fiji, Polaris, Vega GPUs  Hi all This application is for editing some parameters in the AMD OverdriveN API...




					forums.guru3d.com
				




Gerade getestet: 0.28 funktioniert tatsächlich nicht mehr.

Ansonsten schaut es bei mir OK aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die neuen Vulkan Befehle sind auch drin:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sup3rs0nic76 (5. Oktober 2020)

Also ich habs probiert, prinzipiell scheint es zu funktionieren, aber: es gibt bei mir mehrere Probleme. FRTC ist zwar in den Spielesettings in der GUI vorhanden und der Slider lässt sich verstellen, er hat allerdings ingame keine Auswirkung, soll heißen: funzt ned. Der Limiter vom AB funktioniert. Ausserdem funktioniert Freesync bei mir nicht mehr richtig bzw gar nicht mehr.
Bin wieder zurück auf den 19.11.1 gegangen.

@cordonbleu Das ODNT 0.28 funktioniert mit neueren Treiberversionen nicht mehr, evtl mal 0.29 oder 0.29 beta (link) probieren. Mit der 0.29 Beta klappte UV auch mit dem 20.9.2 bei mir.

Bringt mir halt nix wenn FRTC zwar in der GUI da ist aber nicht geht und Freesync kaputt ist. Vielleicht liegts aber auch am 20.9.2, müsste man evtl mal den 20.4. aus April probieren ob der geht, der ist ja allgemein als stabil bekannt...


----------



## Downsampler (5. Oktober 2020)

Freesync habe ich nicht, kann es also auch nicht testen.

Das mit dem FRTC ist seltsam. In Kingdom Come Deliverance bin ich mir zu 100% sicher das es immer funktioniert hat, im Ladebildschirm, im Menü und im Spiel. Das ist zur Zeit aber nicht mehr der Fall. Den 19.12.1 habe ich auch mehrmals neu installiert deswegen aber es brachte keine Besserung. Seit wann das so ist, weiß ich nicht, da ich das Spiel schon länger nicht mehr gestartet hatte. Es gab zwischendrin ein Update für das Spiel und diverse Windows Updates. Ich habe dabei Windows im Verdacht, daß sich dort irgendwelche Dateien geändert haben und es deshalb nicht mehr funktioniert, ist aber nur Spekulation.

Getestet habe ich vorhin Rage 2, Fallout 4, Borderlands GOTY, Borderlands Enhanced GOTY, Borderlands 2, No Man´s Sky, Doom 2016, Elite Dangerous, Dead Space 1 bis 3, Mass Effect 1 und 3, Journey To The Savage Planet, da hat es auf jeden Fall überall geklappt.

Wo FRTC nicht funktionierte: Kingdom Come Deliverance, Mass Effect 2, Mass Effect Andromeda, Hard Reset Redux, Pathfinder Kingmaker.


----------



## Sup3rs0nic76 (5. Oktober 2020)

Naja, ich kann mich erinnern dass FRTC auch mit den 19er Treibern hier und da nicht richtig funktionierte, der 19.11.1 war dann irgendwann der beste für mich weil alles funktionierte wie gewünscht.
Hatte jetzt auch nur auf die schnelle WoW und GTA5 getestet, da klappte es nicht. Wobei WoW einen eigenen Limiter hätte und man bei GTA5 auch den vom Afterburner nutzen könnte, FRTC funktioniert allerdings in Verbindung mit Freesync am besten.

Leider kann ich mich mit dem neuen GUI überhaupt nicht so richtig anfreunden. Ist mir alles zu überladen irgendwie. Momentan hab ich sowieso keine Games drauf die nen neueren Treiber bräuchten, da ist es nicht so wild auf dem alten zu bleiben.


----------



## cordonbleu (5. Oktober 2020)

Danke für die Empfehlung mit dem OverdriveNtool. Ich hatte gar nicht erwartet, dass das noch weiter entwickelt wird. Mit dem 29er gehts  Ich habe das auch seit März nicht mehr benutzt.


----------



## Downsampler (6. Oktober 2020)

Wenn der FRTC nicht funktioniert könntest du alternativ Chill aktivieren. In manchen Spielen geht  dann damit die FPS Begrenzung.


----------



## cordonbleu (6. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe gestern Abend den "neuen" Treiber ausgiebig getestet und bin sehr zufrieden. FRTC funktioniert bei mir (gestestet nur in GTA 5). In anderen Spielen habe ich Vsync aktiviert, da Freesync leider nicht funktioniert. Nur bei GTA 5 brauch ich die fps Begrenzung, da dort bei aktiviertem Vsync sofort auf 30  fps reduziert, wenn die Vega die 60 mal ganz kurz nicht packt :/


----------



## Downsampler (7. Oktober 2020)

Hast du denn einen Freesync Monitor?

Der Slider im GUI funktioniert nicht. Wenn man FRTC Einstellungen ändern will, dann geht das auch, wie oben im Reddit Link beschrieben, in der Registry.

Es ginge evtl. ja auch der andere Weg, das man komplett das neue Treiberpaket installiert und dann die 2 Registry Keys aus dem Reddit Link einfügt, um FRTC zu aktivieren und einzustellen.


----------



## cordonbleu (7. Oktober 2020)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Hast du denn einen Freesync Monitor?


Laut Datenblatt schon https://www.lg.com/de/monitore/lg-27QD58P-B .
Lässt sich aber irgendwie nicht aktivieren 

Bei mir geht FRTC via Slider.


----------



## Downsampler (7. Oktober 2020)

In den Spieleprofilen ist der Freesync Schalter drin, bei den globalen Einstellungen nicht.

In der Beschreibung vom Monitor steht: Freesync am Displayport. Also den Monitor mit DP anschließen um Freesync zu nutzen?

Hmm. Gerade den FRTC Slider nochmal probiert und er funktioniert. Da Brat mir doch einer nen Storch! Gestern hat der nicht funktioniert...


----------



## cordonbleu (7. Oktober 2020)

Downsampler schrieb:


> In den Spieleprofilen ist der Freesync Schalter drin, bei den globalen Einstellungen nicht.



Das heißt? Was genau muss ich einstellen, um Freesync doch nutzen zu können?



Downsampler schrieb:


> In der Beschreibung vom Monitor steht: Freesync am Displayport. Also den Monitor mit DP anschließen um Freesync zu nutzen?



Der Monitor ist selbstverständlich via Displayport verbunden 
Bei Verbindung über HDMI lässt sich die Vega ja auch nicht so brutal undervolten wie ich das betreibe 



Downsampler schrieb:


> Hmm. Gerade den FRTC Slider nochmal probiert und er funktioniert. Da Brat mir doch einer nen Storch! Gestern hat der nicht funktioniert...


Na siehste, dann ist doch jetzt alles in Butter. Wenn wir jetzt noch zusammen mein Freesync zum Laufen bringen, ists ne WinWin Situation.


----------



## Downsampler (7. Oktober 2020)

Hm. Evtl. im Monitormenü das Freesync einschalten?






						Sign In to AMD Community - AMD Community
					

Join AMD Community, a forum for members to discuss the hottest AMD topics or stop by to read the latest blogs & news about all things AMD. Check it out!




					community.amd.com


----------



## cordonbleu (7. Oktober 2020)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Hm. Evtl. im Monitormenü das Freesync einschalten?


Ich habe im OSD Menü keine Einstellung diesbezüglich gefunden.


----------



## Niion (7. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich benötige euren Rat bezüglich 2 Fragen zu meiner Sapphire Vega 64 Nitro+.
1.
Ist es ein bekanntes Problem, dass die Display Ports zu Fehlern neigen können? Seit kurzem neigt meine Karte dazu dem Monitor nach Start oder Ruhezustand kein Signal mehr zu senden. Dann muss ich mehrmals zwischen den 2 Eingängen wechseln, bis es wieder zur Signalausgabe kommt.
2.
Was sollte man realistisch für die genannte Karte aktuell verlangen, wenn man über den Verkauf denkt? Ich sehe Preise zwischen 220 - 300+ € auf den üblichen Handelsmärkten. Jedoch erscheint mir das relativ viel für die Leistung der Karte in Bezug auf heutige Anforderungen (1440p etc.)

MfG


----------



## BlackTiger4u (9. Oktober 2020)

@*Niion* Habe die gleiche Karte:

zu 1: Nein - keine Signalprobleme mit dem DP. Das hört sich aber auch eher nach einem Problem mit deinem Monitor an - da du dort den Wechsel vornimmst. Die Grafikkarte sendet ja permanent ein Signal.

zu 2: habe bei eBay im September ein paar Auktionen verfolgt, so 200-250 € war da ein guter realistischer Preis.


----------



## Niion (9. Oktober 2020)

Der Wechsel der Ports fand immer an der Grafikkarte statt, ein Wechsel am Monitor brachte keine Veränderung. Bin jetzt aber auf einen neuen Monitor umgestiegen (endlich WQHD und 21:9) seitdem hatte ich das Problem nicht wieder. Der "Problem Monitor" hängt jetzt per HDMI dran.
Wäre auch fast zu schön gewesen zur jetzigen Zeit einen Reklamationsgrund für die Karte zu bekommen.
Solange ich irgendwas mit 200+ noch rausholen kann schätze ich mich glücklich, je nachdem was die 6000er dann kosten wird.


----------



## Error2015 (21. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe seit über einem Jahr das Problem, dass mein PC immer mal wieder crasht. Das Bild wird plötzlich schwarz und ein verzerrter Ton erklingt. Nach ein paar Sekunden geht der PC aus und startet automatisch neu.

Im Zuverlässigkeitsverlauf ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Radeon Software scheinbar daran Schuld ist (siehe Screenshots). Habe bereits versucht den Treiber mit DDU neu zu installieren, ohne Erfolg. Hatte ursprünglich UV/OC auf meiner Vega 56, jedoch tritt der Fehler auch mit default settings auf.

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen, wie ich das Problem gelöst bekomme?

Grüße!


----------



## bath92 (21. Oktober 2020)

Welchen Grafikkartentreiber hast du installiert?

Hatte Anfang des Jahres ähnliche Probleme, erst die Treiberversion 20.4.2 hat das Problem behoben.

Die Meldung Kernel-Power ID: 41 sagt übrigens nur aus, dass der PC unerwartet heruntergefahren/ausgeschaltet wurde.


----------



## pseudonymx (21. Oktober 2020)

Error2015 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich habe seit über einem Jahr das Problem, dass mein PC immer mal wieder crasht. Das Bild wird plötzlich schwarz und ein verzerrter Ton erklingt. Nach ein paar Sekunden geht der PC aus und startet automatisch neu.
> 
> Im Zuverlässigkeitsverlauf ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Radeon Software scheinbar daran Schuld ist (siehe Screenshots). Habe bereits versucht den Treiber mit DDU neu zu installieren, ohne Erfolg. Hatte ursprünglich UV/OC auf meiner Vega 56, jedoch tritt der Fehler auch mit default settings auf.
> ...




HDMI anschluss in benutzung? wenn ja nen adapter kaufen und only display Port nutzen.... vega macht probleme mit HDMI... würde ich jetzt nen Monitor per HDMI an meine vega anstopseln könnt ich mir zu 100% sicher sein das ich in den nächsten stunden nen chrash hab... oft passierts dann beim starten von spielen im Vollbildmodus oder das umschalten von videos von Fenster in Vollbildmodus... hatte enorme probleme mit meiner vega.... dachte schon sie hat nen knacks. 
Ohne HDMI keinerlei probleme mehr, keine treiberabstürze, keine blue oder blackscreens.... funzt einfach


----------



## cordonbleu (21. Oktober 2020)

Das Problem mit dem HDMI Port dürfte beim Betrieb mit default Settings eigentlich keine Rolle spielen. Die Hauptproblematik mit HDMI liegt beim Undervolten. Da gabs eine Spannung, die nicht unterschritten werden darf, bzw deren Unterschreitung dann eben diese Probleme verursacht. 
Einen Test via DP ist die Sache dennoch wert. Ich tippe bei dem Problem auf jeden Fall auf eine Softwareursache.


----------



## pseudonymx (21. Oktober 2020)

cordonbleu schrieb:


> Das Problem mit dem HDMI Port dürfte beim Betrieb mit default Settings eigentlich keine Rolle spielen. Die Hauptproblematik mit HDMI liegt beim Undervolten. Da gabs eine Spannung, die nicht unterschritten werden darf, bzw deren Unterschreitung dann eben diese Probleme verursacht.
> Einen Test via DP ist die Sache dennoch wert. Ich tippe bei dem Problem auf jeden Fall auf eine Softwareursache.


 unter 1050 mv geht nicht mit HDMI... die karte geht einfach schlicht nicht unter 1050mv das ist die eine sache, die andere ist die mit den treiberproblemen.... die dann zu den enormen problemen führen egal in welchem setting. stell ich jetzt auf default und steck HDMI ein kommt zwangsläufig irgendwann der crash. hab mich damit wochenlang rumgeschlagen
Wir wissen ja aber noch garnicht ob der TE HDMI nutzt, klingt aber enorm danach


----------



## MfDoom (21. Oktober 2020)

Vielleicht geht das Netzteil über den Jordan


----------



## Error2015 (21. Oktober 2020)

@bath92  Aktuell habe ich die Treiberversion 20.4.2. Wie gesagt habe ich das Problem schon seit langer Zeit und da waren einige Treiberversionen dazwischen und kein Update hat geholfen.

@pseudonymx und @cordonbleu Tatsächlich habe ich beide Monitore über DP angeschlossen. Einen direkt und den zweiten über einen HDMI => DP Adapter.

@MfDoom das war auch mein ursprünglicher Gedanke. Seit ich bemerkt habe, dass die Radeon Software crasht, glaube ich aber eher, dass das Netzteil in Ordnung ist.

Was für mich keinen Sinn macht ist, dass die crashes so random kommen. Alle paar Wochen mal und da auch nicht gerade bei sonderlich hoher Auslastung. Meistens war es zwar beim zocken (jedoch auch bei recht anspruchslosen Spielen), es passierte aber auch schon beim normalen Surfen oder Stream schauen.


----------



## flx23 (21. Oktober 2020)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Vielleicht geht das Netzteil über den Jordan


Wäre jetzt auch meinen erste Idee.
Du kannst ja mal das power Limit sehr weit runter setzen und schauen ob es dann auch passiert.
Das Netzteil hast du an der Grafikkarte auch mit beiden Rails angeschlossen (wenn du zwei Rails hast)


----------



## pseudonymx (21. Oktober 2020)

Treiber mit DDU runterschmeißen inplace upgrade machen und wieder intsallieren.... wenns dann nicht besser wird ist n defekt an der karte durchaus möglich denke ich


----------



## bath92 (21. Oktober 2020)

flx23 schrieb:


> Du kannst ja mal das power Limit sehr weit runter setzen und schauen ob es dann auch passiert.
> Das Netzteil hast du an der Grafikkarte auch mit beiden Rails angeschlossen (wenn du zwei Rails hast)



@Error2015 hat ein Straight Power 10 mit 500W im Einsatz.

Wäre beides einen Versuch wert. 500W (vor allem) wenn nicht auf beide Rails (jeweils 18A) aufgeteilt kann auch bei einer 56er schon eng werden.

Was dagegen spricht, ist der automatische Neustart des PCs. Würde aber trotzdem beide Optionen überprüfen.


----------



## cordonbleu (21. Oktober 2020)

Also beim E11 muss man beide Rails mit der Vega verwenden weil pro Kabel nur 1x8 Pin dran ist. Glaube nicht, dass es am Netzteil liegt.


----------



## MfDoom (21. Oktober 2020)

Glaube bringt einen bei so einer Fehlersuche nicht einen Schritt weiter


----------



## cordonbleu (21. Oktober 2020)

Dann sag uns doch, worans exakt liegt


----------



## Gurdi (21. Oktober 2020)

Also das aufhängen vom Sound und Blackscreen spricht eigentlich gar nicht so sehr für die Grafikkarte.
Das kann auch Ram oder CPU sein.

Genaue Daten zum System wären hilfreich.


----------



## Error2015 (21. Oktober 2020)

@Gurdi habe hier ein Video gefunden bei dem es ziemlich gleich aussieht wie bei mir: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sJ3yXpY5yoc:55

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mein System:
Mainboard: Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite
CPU: Ryzen 7 3700x
Kühler: EKL Ben Nevis
GPU: PowerColor Vega 56 Red Dragon
RAM: 32GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT V2 DDR4-3200
Netzteil: 500W be quiet! Straight Power 10


----------



## Gurdi (21. Oktober 2020)

Laufen alles Komponenten Stock?


----------



## Error2015 (21. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Laufen alles Komponenten Stock?


Ja. Habe die GPU mal ne Zeit lang undervolted, aber dann wieder raus genommen. Ich dachte erst, dass das für die crashes verantwortlich ist, hat aber nichts geändert. Sonst läuft auch alles auf stock.

Achja und um keine Verwirrung zu stiften: im Gegensatz zu dem vorhin geposteten Video startet bei mir der PC dann einfach automatisch ganz normal neu, als ob nichts gewesen wäre.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Oktober 2020)

Reduzier mal als ersten Schritt das Powerlimit der Karte und zwar deutlich um mindestens 20% und teste ob weiterhin Probleme auftreten. Wenn das Problem bestehen bleibt könnte auch der Vram ein Grund sein oder aber auch eine andere Komponente aber schließen wir erstmal die Karte aus oder identifizieren sie und dann sehen wir malweiter.


----------



## Error2015 (21. Oktober 2020)

Ist das so richtig? Verliert die Karte so viel an Leistung?


----------



## cordonbleu (22. Oktober 2020)

Error2015 schrieb:


> Ist das so richtig? Verliert die Karte so viel an Leistung?


Ja, oben rechts noch auf "Änderungen übernehmen" klicken. 

Und ja, die Karte verliert dadurch an Leistung. Ist aber ja nur zum Finden des Fehlers.


----------



## Error2015 (22. Oktober 2020)

Ok, danke. Dann heißt es jetzt wohl erstmal abwarten. Kann ja wieder ein paar Wochen dauern, bis es wieder passiert. Wenn es dadurch behoben wurde, ist dann die GPU oder das Netzteil das Problem?


----------



## flx23 (22. Oktober 2020)

Error2015 schrieb:


> Ok, danke. Dann heißt es jetzt wohl erstmal abwarten. Kann ja wieder ein paar Wochen dauern, bis es wieder passiert. Wenn es dadurch behoben wurde, ist dann die GPU oder das Netzteil das Problem?


Ich würde es anders formulieren und sagen "Wenn das hilft haben MB, CPU und RAM kein Problem" 

An sich ist vega bekannt das sie gerne, schnell und viel Strom vom Netzteil braucht. Die Belastung des Netzteils ist somit sehr hoch. (Randnotiz: bei Nvidia neuer Ampere Serie war die Belastung durch lastspitzen sogar hoch, das die Spannungsversorgung auf der Grafikkarte eingebrochen ist.) 

Also mögliche Lösungen , sollte der Fehler nicht mehr auftreten, würde ich vorschlagen :

Verkabelung prüfen + Grafikkarte zähmen Mittel UV und eventuell Power target 
Dickeres Netzteil 
Andere Grafikkarte 


Aber warte erst mal ab ob es nochmal auftritt


----------



## Error2015 (22. Oktober 2020)

flx23 schrieb:


> An sich ist vega bekannt das sie gerne, schnell und viel Strom vom Netzteil braucht. Die Belastung des Netzteils ist somit sehr hoch.


Eines macht da für mich noch nicht ganz Sinn. Müsste das dann nicht eher bei hoher Auslastung passieren? Habe z.B. vor kurzem Assassin's Creed Odyssey ohne einen einzigen Crash durchgespielt und da lief die GPU durchgehend auf 100%. Auch bei Benchmarks oder Stresstests gab es keine Probleme. Hingegen z.B. bei einer runde League of Legends wo die Karte vielleicht auf 20% läuft crasht es.

Oder können hohe Lastspitzen auch bei niedriger Auslastung auftreten?


----------



## Gurdi (22. Oktober 2020)

Error2015 schrieb:


> Hingegen z.B. bei einer runde League of Legends wo die Karte vielleicht auf 20% läuft crasht es.


Das deutet darauf hin dass du entweder mit der CPU/Ram ein Problem hast , mit schnellen Lastwechseln(Netzteil) oder aber die unteren P-States der Vega instabil wären.


----------



## DerFauleLui (27. Dezember 2020)

Grüße,
Ich hab jetzt seit gut einem Jahr einen PC mit eine RX Vega 56 Pulse. Hab hier und allgemein im Internet mich belesen und Informiert. Bin dabei auch auf den "Make my Gigabyte...." vom Gurdi gestoßen. Dort hab ich mir dann auch ein paar Einstellwerte übernommen. FHD war meistens kein Thema lief fast alles auf Max. Settings, bin nun aber auf WQHD umgestiegen und wollte deshalb hier mal nachfragen ob an meinen Einstellung noch etwas zu machen ist für mehr Power bzw allgemein noch was zu verbessern ist. Einstellung sind im Bild zu sehen, läuft so seit 6 Monaten.

Mein Setup:
Ryzen 5 2600 Stock
RAM 2933mhz 32GB
M2 Samung 970 Evo Plus
beQuiet Pure Power 11 500w

Grüße Lui


----------



## EyRaptor (27. Dezember 2020)

Heyo Lui

Evtl. kannst du den Vram Takt noch weiter anheben. Beim Coreclock wird wohl nichtmehr so viel gehen.
945 mhz ist für viele Karten eher wenig.

Meine golden Sample einer Vega56 erreicht über 1100mhz beim Ram. 
Kommt allerdings sehr auf die jeweilige Karte und den verbauten HBM an.


----------



## flx23 (27. Dezember 2020)

Mit dem HBM Speicher hab ich so meine lieben Probleme... 

Was bei mir viel gebracht hat war die Spannung vom Chip weiter abzusenken. Ich fahre in allen states unter 1V. Das hat bei mir nochmal ordentlich was gebracht in Bezug auf Wärmeentwicklung. Der boost wird quasi dauerhaft gehalten und es reicht bei mir für 60fps in UHD mit meist sehr hohen Details


----------



## DerFauleLui (27. Dezember 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Heyo Lui
> 
> Evtl. kannst du den Vram Takt noch weiter anheben. Beim Coreclock wird wohl nichtmehr so viel gehen.
> 945 mhz ist für viele Karten eher wenig.
> ...


Den Speichertakt bekomme ich doch aber nur höher wenn ich ein 64 BIOS drauf mache?
Edit: Der HBM Speicher ist laut GPU-Z von Samsung.

hab gerade noch etwas selbst versucht. das PL auf 25% runter und P7 auf 1662Mhz bei 1100mV.


flx23 schrieb:


> Mit dem HBM Speicher hab ich so meine lieben Probleme...
> 
> Was bei mir viel gebracht hat war die Spannung vom Chip weiter abzusenken. Ich fahre in allen states unter 1V. Das hat bei mir nochmal ordentlich was gebracht in Bezug auf Wärmeentwicklung. Der boost wird quasi dauerhaft gehalten und es reicht bei mir für 60fps in UHD mit meist sehr hohen Details


was du da meinst kann ich aber nicht über die Adrenalin Software einstellen?


Und danke für die schnellen Antworten.


----------



## flx23 (28. Dezember 2020)

DerFauleLui schrieb:


> was du da meinst kann ich aber nicht über die Adrenalin Software einstellen?


Natürlich kannst du deine Spannung über die Adrenalin sw einstellen. In p7 hat du zur Zeit 1100mV.

Macht dir mal ein wenig bzgl. Undervoltet schlau. Idee ist eben das die Grafikkarte somit wenig Energie braucht und später in ihr thermisches Limit rennt. Thermisches Limit bedeutet eben auch das die thermische Drosselung greift und den takt reduziert. 

Hier wäre eben such die Frage ob deine Grafikkarte free vollen boost takt in Spielen hält oder runter fährt. Auch die maximale Temperatur wäre mal spannend zu wissen


----------



## DerFauleLui (28. Dezember 2020)

flx23 schrieb:


> Natürlich kannst du deine Spannung über die Adrenalin sw einstellen. In p7 hat du zur Zeit 1100mV.
> 
> Macht dir mal ein wenig bzgl. Undervoltet schlau. Idee ist eben das die Grafikkarte somit wenig Energie braucht und später in ihr thermisches Limit rennt. Thermisches Limit bedeutet eben auch das die thermische Drosselung greift und den takt reduziert.
> 
> Hier wäre eben such die Frage ob deine Grafikkarte free vollen boost takt in Spielen hält oder runter fährt. Auch die maximale Temperatur wäre mal spannend zu wissen


Darüber hab ich mich schon schlau gemacht, stand etwas auf dem Schlauch konnte mit Spannung vom Chip mir keinen Reim machen.

Zur Zeit zock ich Valhalla auf 1440p, Schatten, Wasser und volumi. Wolken auf Mittel, Reflexionen auf dem Wasser aus, Anti Al. auf Mittel, Tiefenschärfe aus und den Rest alles andere auf Max. Sind dann ca. im Durchsch. 65 FPS.
Die Vega 56 schwankt dabei um die 1635-1655mHz, 180-200Watt (in den Ladebildschirmen auch mal 210watt) und liegt bei 55-60°C, hab das Overlay ständig mit laufen von Adrenalin, der Hotspot wäre aber wahrscheinlich Aussage kräftiger?
Die Temp. ist aber abhängig ob ich mein Gehäuselüfter von der CPU Temp. regeln lasse ist dem nicht und sie laufen über Systemtemp. dann wird es über 60°C.

Den Speichertakt hab ich gestern auf 955MHz bei 940mV laufen gehabt über 4h gezockt und alles i.o.


----------



## Gerry1984 (9. Januar 2021)

Wie viel Spannung darf/kann ich denn dem HBM geben? Es ist eine Gigabyte Vega 56 mit Hynix HBM, auf Wasserkuehlung umgebaut. Temperaturen sind deshalb kein Thema, Hotspot liegt unter Vollast bei 50°C bis 60°C 

Im Anhang mal mein aktuelles UV/OC-Profil, da läuft grad Folding@home . Läuft damit knapp unter 1,6GHz und je nach Anwendung 170 W bis 230 W Leistungsaufnahme (also ASIC, HBM etc. zusammen).

Den HBM stelle ich bisher maximal 990 mV ein um den Powerstate 5 der GPU niedrig halten zu können. Geht damit in manchen Games bis 960 MHz, da auch aber nicht mehr 100% stabil. Wirklich rockstable z.B. auch beim Falten ist die Karte mit 990 mV nur bei 930 MHz.

Also, was geht mit der Karte noch bezueglich Speicher? Wie hoch die Spannung? Muss die Spannung beim HBM State 3 tatsächlich dem der GPU State 5 entsprechen?

Den Chip an sich hab ich im Griff, der läuft aktuell recht am Sweetspot und mit der Spannung auch noch mit sauberen Frametimes aber duerfte auch da schon vom Speicher limitiert werden, wenn ich die 333 W Powerlimit ausnutze rennt der auch mit (sinnlosen) 1,7 GHz


----------



## rumpeLson (9. Januar 2021)

Die Speicher-Spannung ist nicht die Spannung für den HBM, sondern vielmehr für den SOC. Soweit ich mich erinnere, ist dieser bei der Vega56 standardmäßig mit dem P2 des Grafikchips verknüpft. Tendenziell kann die Speicher-Spannung soweit gesenkt werden, wie die Karte noch stabil läuft. Ein Erhöhen bringt keinerlei Vorteile, insbesondere erlaubt das nicht, dass man den HBM höher takten kann. 

Zum weiteren Optimieren des HBMs würde ich dir das Memory Tweak Tool empfehlen. Hier kannst du sämtliche Timings konfigurieren und ggf. das Timing ausfindig machen, das den Takt limitiert, um so noch etwas Takt zu gewinnen. Auch gibt es ein paar wenige Timings, die die Performance messbar steigern können (Stichwort tREF).


----------



## Lighting-Designer (9. Januar 2021)

Hier nochmal der Beweis, dass ein 1200W Netzteil genau richtig für ne Vega64 OC mit leichtem UV (-50mV) ist.
Der Verbrauch wurde bei einem Timespy-Run mit 3900X + PBO und V64 Nitro+ OC geloggt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## flx23 (9. Januar 2021)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Hier nochmal der Beweis, dass ein 1200W Netzteil genau richtig für ne Vega64 OC mit leichtem UV (-50mV) ist.
> Der Verbrauch wurde bei einem Timespy-Run mit 3900X + PBO und V64 Nitro+ OC geloggt.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Also konstante Last Schein nicht größer als 550W gewesen zu sein. 
Mich würde mal interessieren wie und wo die 900W gemessen wurden. Denn ein lastsprung von wenigen milli oder Mikro Sekunden fängt jedes gut Netzteil ab und sind unkritisch. 

Vielleicht hat Corsair aber die auslesung auch bewusst so gemacht, denn sonst könnten sie keine 1200W Netzteile verkaufen. 

Meine vega ist am Anfang noch mit einem gruppenregulierten 550W Netzteil gefahren. Und das ohne UV. Probleme hatte ich damit keine


----------



## pseudonymx (9. Januar 2021)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Hier nochmal der Beweis, dass ein 1200W Netzteil genau richtig für ne Vega64 OC mit leichtem UV (-50mV) ist.
> Der Verbrauch wurde bei einem Timespy-Run mit 3900X + PBO und V64 Nitro+ OC geloggt.
> 
> 
> ...


die spitzen sind schon enorm die reinkommen.... auch mit UV. hab n altes pure power 500watt hier. mit vega 56 stock und i5 6600 hatt das schon seine probleme... mein neues netzteil musste 2 wochen nach einbau in die RMA (inzwischen war n morpheus auf der vega) mit bissl RGB krimskrams nem ryzen 3100 und der vega die 260watt saugt war dann auch schluss. nach ner knappen stunde wurds saulaut.... dann stille.... das netzteil war kochend heiß.... und auch das 850 watt seasonic prime TX wird ordentlich warm


----------



## Lighting-Designer (10. Januar 2021)

pseudonymx schrieb:


> die spitzen sind schon enorm die reinkommen.... auch mit UV. hab n altes pure power 500watt hier. mit vega 56 stock und i5 6600 hatt das schon seine probleme... mein neues netzteil musste 2 wochen nach einbau in die RMA (inzwischen war n morpheus auf der vega) mit bissl RGB krimskrams nem ryzen 3100 und der vega die 260watt saugt war dann auch schluss. nach ner knappen stunde wurds saulaut.... dann stille.... das netzteil war kochend heiß.... und auch das 850 watt seasonic prime TX wird ordentlich warm


Das Corsair wird max. 43°C warm. Das ist halt auch ein Vorteil wenn man die Netzteile nicht bis zum Anschlag auslastet.  Aber es sitzt im Enthoo Primo auch abgeschottet vom restlichen System.


----------



## Downsampler (10. Januar 2021)

Aus deinem Diagramm ist klar ersichtlich, daß die höchste Lastspitze bei ca. 530 Watt ist.

Wieso braucht man dafür jetzt ein 1200 Watt NT?

Hab ja auch die Asus Vega 56, gedrosselt mit SPPT, Ryzen 5 2600X und das 750 Watt Seasonic Prime Gold.

Das NT läuft immer auf der niedrigsten Lüfterstufe und wird kaum belastet. Selbst wenn ich im Benchmark die Karte auf 270 Watt aufreiße, ändert das nix. Keine Abwärme, keine wahrnembare Lautstärke vom Netzteil auszumachen...

Das lauteste an meinem Rechner sind die 2 Lüfter an der Corsair H50. Da höre ich dann das Luftrauschen wenn die bei Last mal etwas aufdrehen mit 1150 U/min.

pseudonymx:
Evtl. nutzt du den Passivmodus des Netzteiles? Ein NT ohne Kühlung zu betreiben soll ja nicht so toll sein, hab ich mir sagen lassen, obwohl der Hersteller es anbietet... oder es ist irgenwas kaputt?


----------



## Lighting-Designer (10. Januar 2021)

Mein Corsair bleibt bis 720W passiv.  Ich hab aber nen 3900x und ne V64 Nitro+ und beides normalerweise ohne UV aber mit erhöhtem PT (50%)


----------



## arthur95 (19. Januar 2021)

Sehr interessant, der neue rein chinesischer GPU-Chip  sieht einer VEGA 20 zum Verwechseln ähnlich, inkl HBM









						"Big Island": China testet ersten eigenen GPU-Beschleuniger mit 7-nm-Technik
					

Shanghai Tianshu Zhixin Semiconductor will eine Alternative zu AMDs und Nvidias GPU-Beschleunigern fürs Machine Learning anbieten.




					www.heise.de


----------



## wuchzael (16. Februar 2021)

Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich meine geliebte Vega zum Verkauf anbiete. Mittlerweile hat ihr Restwert den Anschaffungswert wieder erreicht... ich hasse diese Mining Shice 

*Grüße!*


----------



## Downsampler (17. Februar 2021)

Und was machst du danach? Nochmal den Verkaufswert der Vega drauflegen auf den Verkaufserlös und das nächste GPU Monster zum überhöhten Preis anschaffen?


----------



## flx23 (17. Februar 2021)

Ja genau das ist die gute frage... 

Beim letzten mining boom habe ich auch im Mai meine r9 390 zum Kaufpreis wieder verkauft. Dann war Sommer, ich war viel Sport machen und wenig am PC. Dieser lief mir der iGPU was für Office und alte Klassiker gereicht hat. 
Im Herbst gab ss dann meine vega beim ersten preiseinbruch nach Release 

Wäre die Situation wie damals würde ich es sofort machen... Aber aktuell ist winter plus look down . Zudem hat mein Rechner keine iGPU mehr (größtes manco an ryzen). Das heißt ich kann nicht mal Office nutzen ohne mir vorher irgendeine neu Karte kaufen zu müssen.

Deshalb vermute ich das meine vega noch ein paar Jahre in meinem Rechner bleiben darf tut ja auch noch sehr gute Arbeit


----------



## cordonbleu (17. Februar 2021)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich meine geliebte Vega zum Verkauf anbiete. Mittlerweile hat ihr Restwert den Anschaffungswert wieder erreicht


Nicht überlegen sondern machen!


Downsampler schrieb:


> Und was machst du danach? Nochmal den Verkaufswert der Vega drauflegen auf den Verkaufserlös und das nächste GPU Monster zum überhöhten Preis anschaffen?


Sowas macht man natürlich nur, wenn man eine alternative Grafikausgabe zur Verfügung hat und bereit ist, für Zeit x auf die Grafikleistung zu verzichten. Das muss man schon aktiv wollen. x Jahre quasi umsonst die Grafikleistung in Anspruch genommen zu haben, finde ich aber schon attraktiv


----------



## wuchzael (17. Februar 2021)

Ich hab aktuell noch eine 2060S zur Verfügung und diverse Maxwell Karten, die für alte Spiele auch noch genug Leistung haben. Finde die aktuellen Preise und diese Mining Shice so abstoßend, dass ich tatsächlich zu einem neuen TV und ner Konsole tendiere. Hab auf diese Preise einfach keine Lust mehr und unterstütze das auch in keinster Weise. 

Grüße!


----------



## Downsampler (18. Februar 2021)

Verwendet jemand den neuen Treiber 21.2.2? Läuft der gut mit der Vega und ist dort wieder FRTC drin?


----------



## flx23 (18. Februar 2021)

Treiber macht bei mir keine Probleme. 
Ob frtc vorhanden ist muss ich wenn ich mal wieder am PC bin nachschauen


----------



## Downsampler (20. Februar 2021)

Hab den jetzt drauf und FRTC per Registry Key aktiviert.


----------



## Downsampler (20. Februar 2021)

...und schon wieder in die ********************* getreten mit dem 21.2.2.

Vulkan Spiele stürzen ab und bleiben mit Blackscreen hängen. Dann muß ich den Rechner abschalten, oder wenn ich Glück habe, komme ich in den blauen Schirm mit STRG+ALT+ENTF und kann den Benutzer abmelden.

Seltsamerweise funktionieren die Spiele beim ersten mal. Ab dem zweiten Start kommt dann der Blackscreen. Sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen.

Gerade getestet mit No Man´s Sky, Doom 2016 und dem Basemark Benchmark für Vulkan.

Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## Downsampler (30. März 2021)

Radeon Software Version 21.3.1 läuft super. Es gibt wieder FRTC im Treiberpanel! Bin wunschlos glücklich damit zur Zeit. 

Gibt es überhaupt noch Vega-Besitzer oder habt ihr eure Karten schon alle an die Miner verscheuert?


----------



## flx23 (30. März 2021)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt noch Vega-Besitzer oder habt ihr eure Karten schon alle an die Miner verscheuert?


Genau letzte Woche habe ich gegen eine 6900xt Getauscht 
Nachdem sie im forum keiner für 530 Euro wollte ging sie innerhalb von 4h auf kleinanzeigen für 600 Euro weg 

P. S. Das Upgrade lohnt sich definitiv. Fast Faktor 3 mehr Leistung


----------



## Rolk (30. März 2021)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt noch Vega-Besitzer oder habt ihr eure Karten schon alle an die Miner verscheuert?


Ich bekenne mich mehrfach schuldig.


----------



## Ryzenfan80 (30. März 2021)

Ich habe meine geliebte VEGA56 Pulse von Sapphire noch.


----------



## rhalin (31. März 2021)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt noch Vega-Besitzer oder habt ihr eure Karten schon alle an die Miner verscheuert?



Die AirBoost boostet vor sich hin, verkauft wird nicht.
Mangels Alternativen


----------



## Schmandt (31. März 2021)

Ich meine vega 56 pulse noch. Hätte ich Ersatz, wäre sie schon verkauft. 
Daher teste ich gerade aus Neugier das mining aus. Und einen Vorteil hats mir schon gebracht, denn ich wusste nicht das ich meinen hynix Speicher stabil so weit pushen kann. 
Aktuell läuft sie bei 1100mhz gpu und 980mhz hbm bei 875mv.
Werd die Tage mal testen in wie weit sich das ins Gaming mitnehmen lässt.


----------



## HunterChief (31. März 2021)

hi,
meine 56'er Nitro+ säuselt auch noch gaanz leise vor sich hin...

ps: Momentan sollte man regelmäßig in der Kirche eine Kerze anzünden dass die Graka nicht vorzeitig davonscheidet  ... aber selbst die Kirchen sind derzeit geschlossen  
Gruß


----------



## flx23 (31. März 2021)

Mal ne ganz andere Frage in diese Runde. 

Hat einer von euch schon mal SAM bzw. Resizeable bar ausprobiert. 

Ich habe gerade gelesen as es einer mit einer r9 390 ohne Probleme am Laufen hat. 

Ich wollte es eigentlich auch schon mal testen, hab es aber vor dem Verkauf leider nicht mehr geschaft. Könnte das hier mal einer ausprobieren und berichten? 



Hagal schrieb:


> SAM bringt nur bei manchen Spielen was, aber langsamer wird nichts bei mir. Allgemein ist alles flüssiger/stabiler.
> 
> System AMD R9-3900X mit !R9-390+! auf Gigabyte X570 GX v1.1 / Sam Bios Aktiv, Großer Speicherbereich aktiv und siehe Anhang.
> Hat mich sehr gefreut, allerdings ging es bei mir schon seit Ende Dezember gleich mit dem Biosupdate.
> ...


----------



## Hagal (31. März 2021)

Ist die R9-390(+)  Ja läuft sehr gut. Wo die langsam hier und da mal an ihre Grenzen kam läuft jetzt alles wieder flüssiger und reagiert viel schneller, das Merkt man sofort! Ein riesen FPS gewinn hast du nicht, gibt paar Spiele wo es auch FPS bringt, aber nicht bei allen. Die 390+ hat damals schon 8GB RAM gehabt und das mit einem 512bit Bus das merkt man jetzt, noch mal ein Stück mehr.

Seit ende Dezember habe ich das aktiv in der Zeit nicht einen BSOD oder sonstige Fehler, alles bestens.

mfg

NT: Eins hatte ich drüben in der Liste vergessen das neuste Metro performt auch besser mit SAM/BAR.
Es gibt auch einige Spiele wo sich nichts ändert, dass liegt glaube ich auch am AMD Treiber, dieser wird wohl eine Whitelist haben, so wie bei NV im Treiber. Die Game-Engine spielt sicher auch eine Rolle je nach dem wie die den GDDR befeuert.


----------



## Schmandt (7. April 2021)

Kann man sich das graka BIOS durch nen treiberabsturtz beim übertakten zerschiessen? 
Hab am Wochenende zum testen meinen vram auf 990mhz angehoben und nen miner laufen lassen. Scheinbar war das aber dermaßen nah an der kotzgrenze für die graka, das der ganze PC abgeschmiert ist als Windows den Monitor abgeschaltet hat. 
Nach nem Neustart wollte ich dann meine oc Einstellungen wieder laden, was der PC direkt mit nem bluescreen und Neustart quittiert hat. Seitdem wird der vram ab 850mhz instabil und produziert Bildfehler. 
Treiber mit DDU runter und neu drauf half auch nicht. Dachte die Karte hat nen Schuss und wollte sie schon auf ebay verkaufen. Nu is mir zum glück heute mittag eingefallen das die Karte nen BIOS Schalter hat. Auf dem 2. BIOS läuft sie scheinbar wieder ohne Probleme. Konnte nicht viel testen vor der Arbeit, aber im time spy von 3dmark lief sie bei 900mhz ohne Probleme oder Bildfehler.


----------



## flx23 (7. April 2021)

Also wenn es mit dem 2. Bios läuft scheint ja schon mal die Grafikkarte noch ganz zu sein (was zur Zeit ja gold wert ist ) 

Aber das man sich mit OC den Flash Chip auf dem das Bios ist zerschiest wäre mir neu


----------



## Rallyesport (23. April 2021)

Ich bin zurück 

Nach über einem Jahr einfach nur daddeln und nichts schrauben hab ich jetzt ein nerviges Problem.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das Vega exklusiv ist oder nicht, ich hatte noch keine Lust die Karte gegen meine RX 570 zu tauschen.

Hab auch schon in der richtigen Unterkategorie hier einen eigenen Thread eröffnet, allerdings frag ich auch mal noch hier.

Ich kopiere mal eins zu eins mein "Problem"

Hey ich habe eine spezielle Frage zur Grafik von RDR2.
Das Spiel sollte ja eigentlich eine super Grafik haben, nur bin ich irgendwie so gar nicht zufrieden damit.
Wenn ich MSAA einschalte habe ich einen extremen Grafikmatsch, das äussert sich so, wenn ich mich bewege und dann z.B. auf einen Busch schaue ist der erst extrem matschig und "wattig" und wird erst nach ca einer Sekunde schärfer.
Oder beim reiten, die Welt um mich herum wird extrem matschig und wird erst scharf wenn ich längere Zeit irgendwo hin blicke.
Da ich eh kein Fan von MSAA bin habe ich das ausgeschaltet, allerdings gibt es dann das Problem das die Schatten sehr komisch aussehen.
Teilweise sind die großen Schatten auch sehr matschig und die kleinen Schatten, also von Gras und kleinen Pflanzen, oder auch von NPC´s sind drei oder vierfach vorhanden, als würden in der Welt von RDR mehrere Sonnen scheinen.
Das sieht vor allem bei direkter Sonneneinstrahlung auf weiten Steppen eher nicht so toll aus.
Anbei mal ein paar Screenshots die das Schattenproblem verdeutlichen.

Gespielt wird in WQHD, mit einem Mix aus Ultra, Hoch und Mittel,
hab mich an dieser UAflistung orientiert mit der Einstellung Hoch.








						Red Dead Redemption 2: Grafik-Tuning-Guide für tolle Optik
					

RDR2 ist einer der schönsten PC-Titel überhaupt, für flüssige Bildraten sind Eingriffe im Optionsmenü nötig. Wir zeigen euch, worauf es ankommt.




					www.pcgames.de
				




Grafikkarte ist eine Vega 64 und ich habe mit den Einstellungen zwischen 50 und 80FPS und spiele auf einem Freesync Monitor mit 144Hz.

Beste Grüße
Nick


----------



## Cleriker (23. April 2021)

Hi zurück erstmal. 
Hast du im Treiber irgendwas verändert?

Edit
Das was du mit matschig meinst, sieht eher nach diffus aus und scheint mir gewollt. Die kleinen sind etwas komisch, aber ich denke dass auch das so gewollt ist. Ist das denn aus jeder Qualitätsstufe für Schatten so, oder fängt das auf einer bestimmten an?


----------



## Rallyesport (23. April 2021)

Da ich den PC gestern komplett neu Aufgebaut habe (hab mal ein neues Gehäuse gekauft, alles mal wieder richtig gesäubert ect.) Hab ich den PC komplett neu aufgesetzt.
Im Treiber habe ich nur Chill aktiviert und Enhanced Sync. Natürlich auch Free Sync  <- Tante Edith
Bildschärfen habe ich aus.
Wenn ich im Spiel MSAA aktiviere sind die Schatten normal, allerdings wie gesagt das ganze Bild verschwommen und wird erst nach kurzer Zeit schärfer.
Wenn ich dann AMD Bildschärfen aktiviere ist das Bild insgesamt zwar schärfer, allerdings mit so einem rauschen überlagert, also auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei, also quasi auch nicht brauchbar so.


Ich hab mal ausprobiert und die Schatten sehen immer so seltsam aus, auch habe ich das Gefühl die Texturen haben recht wenig Struktur und sehen sehr statisch aus. 
Vll erwarte ich auch nur zu viel, allerdings sind mir solche komischen Schattenspiele bei z.B. Kingdome Come, oder The Hunter: Call of the Wild nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Cleriker (23. April 2021)

Bist du sicher dass du nicht versehentlich im Treiber MLAA aktiviert hast? Das hört sich so typisch danach an.


----------



## Rallyesport (23. April 2021)

Nochwas am Rande ich habe eben zwar MSAA geschreiben, dieser Watteeffekt tritt aber bei TAA auf.
Dieses verzögernde greifen des scharf werdens der Texturen.
Hab mal nen Screenshot gemacht aus dem Treibermenü.

Und anbei noch zwei Bilder, ein Screenshot direkt nach der Bewegung, und der 2. nach ca 2 Sekunden.

Aber darum gehts mir eigentlich weniger, da ich lieber ein extrem scharfes Bild habe und eh deswegen diese Verbesserungen immer aus habe.
Das Problem besteht eher in dem seltsamen Schattenwurf, weil der vermießt mir extrem den Spielspaß.
Um das zu umgehen würde ich sogar diese wattigen Texturen in Kauf nehmen. 
Allerdings ist das dann ne Grafikqualität von ca 2010.


----------



## flx23 (23. April 2021)

Das deine texturen zu langsam laden kann nicht sein oder? Das Spiel ist schon auf einer SSD wie es sie heutzutage gehört. 

Hast du mal den Filter weggelassen und dafür downsampling genutzt?


----------



## Rallyesport (23. April 2021)

Natürlich ist das Spiel auf na SSD  Ich hab schon seit ein paar Jahren nur noch SSD´s verbaut.
Um den Filter gehts mir eigentlich gar nicht, da ich überhaupt kein Fan davon bin, mir gehts eher um die Schatten in fünffacher Ausführung wenn ich keinen Filter nutze.
Siehe meinen Eingangspost 
Wenn ich dann den Filter anschalte sind die Schatten dann normal, allerdings die Textur extrem matschig.


----------



## Gurdi (23. April 2021)

Das ist normal in dem Spiel mit TAA, mit aktivem MSAA verschwindet das, aber die Leistungskosten sind gravierend.


----------



## Rallyesport (23. April 2021)

Moin Gurdi.
ja das ist wahr, es macht keinen Sinn MSAA einzuschalten das packt die vega dann nicht mehr in einer brauchbaren Grafikeinstellung.
Allerdings bleibt die Frage immer noch nach den seltsamen Schatten, das sieht ja aus, als wäre da mehrere Lichtquellen.


----------



## Gurdi (23. April 2021)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Moin Gurdi.
> ja das ist wahr, es macht keinen Sinn MSAA einzuschalten das pakt die vega dann nicht mehr in einer brauchbaren Grafikeinstellung.
> Allerdings bleibt die Frage immer noch nach den seltsamen Schatten, das sieht ja aus, als wäre da mehrere Lichtquellen.


Das wird wohl nichts spezifisches sein bei dir,  ist mir bisher nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Rallyesport (23. April 2021)

Dann ists wohl so wie es ist, ich werd damit leben.


----------



## wuchzael (24. April 2021)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt noch Vega-Besitzer oder habt ihr eure Karten schon alle an die Miner verscheuert?


Ich habe meine Vega verkauft und mehr Geld bekommen, als ich damals neu dafür bezahlt habe . Den Wasserkühler habe ich mal behalten, weil ich mir vielleicht irgendwann noch mal eine Vega holen werde, wenn sie mal nichts mehr wert ist. War zum Basteln und Testen die beste Karte, die ich jemals hatte 

Übergangsweise habe ich eine 2060S (Leihgabe) verbaut und könnte jedes mal kotzen, wenn ich in dem Steinzeittreiber irgendwas einstellen muss . Hab aber aktuell eh kaum Zeit zum Zocken, deshalb sitze ich die aktuellen Preise jetzt einfach aus. Sollten die Preise sich wider erwarten zeitnah bei den MSRPs/UVPs einpendeln, würde ich wohl eine RX 6800 nehmen, ansonsten warte ich noch bis zur nächsten Gen.

*Grüße!*


----------



## Rallyesport (24. April 2021)

Da ich meinen PC primär zum zocken habe und das in einer halbwegs guten Grafik tun möchte hab ich meine vega natürlich auch noch.
Meine Referenz habe ich meinem Bruder gegeben da der durch den 1. Minighype noch auf einer R9 280X gehangen hat.
Ich warte jetzt darauf das die Preise fallen denn die vega wird ja jetzt langsam auch alt und ich habe keine Lust nachher durch nen Defekt ewig mit meiner RX570 8GB überbrücken zu müssen...


----------



## flx23 (24. April 2021)

Ne rx 570 und ne vega sollten doch so viel abwerfen, dass da ne Referenz 6900xt oder sogar fast 2 6800er rausspringen


----------



## rhalin (24. April 2021)

Also meine Air Boost geht in der Bucht gerade für um die 600,- weg.......
Das ist natürlich verlockend.
Aber dafür bekomme ich leider nichts besseres zum zocken.
Für den Notfall hätte ich hier nur eine GTX 560 Ti liegen , reicht vielleicht für Tetris


----------



## Rallyesport (24. April 2021)

Also wenn ich momentan nach Grafikkarten schaue kosten die alle weitaus mehr wie das was ich bekommen würde, wenn ich meine Vega und die RX 570 verkaufe.
Dann könnte ich mir ne RX 6700XT kaufen oder so, aber ob das jetzt so ne Steigerung von meiner Vega aus ist, ich weiß ja nicht 
Wenn würde ich mir ne RX 6900XT kaufen, alles andere wäre keine so große Steigerung von meiner Vega aus.
Ich tausche eigentlich immer wenn ich doppelte Leistung in etwa bekomme. 
Allerdings kostet so ne 6900XT auch momentan stramm über 1500€.


----------



## flx23 (24. April 2021)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Wenn würde ich mir ne RX 6900XT kaufen, alles andere wäre keine so große Steigerung von meiner Vega aus.


Also über den Daumen gepeilt habe ich fast die 3fache Leistung beim Wechsel von meiner vega 64 zur 6900xt (Referenz Karte zur uvp) erhalten


----------



## Rallyesport (25. April 2021)

3- Fache Leistung zur Vega? 
Also das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wenn ich jetzt 60FPS in Spiel X habe glaube ich kaum das ich mit den gleichen Einstellungen dann 180FPS habe.
Davon müsst ihr mich erst überzeugen


----------



## flx23 (26. April 2021)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> 3- Fache Leistung zur Vega?
> Also das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wenn ich jetzt 60FPS in Spiel X habe glaube ich kaum das ich mit den gleichen Einstellungen dann 180FPS habe.
> Davon müsst ihr mich erst überzeugen


Irgendwann kommt dann klar das CPU limit... 
Eigene Benchmarks hab ich jetzt nicht zur Hand aber wenn du auch hier umschaust









						AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT im Test: Enthusiasten-Duell mit Nvidias Geforce RTX 3090 [Update]
					

Auf der zweiten Seite unseres Tests der Radeon RX 6900 XT gibt's die Benchmark-Ergebnisse und den GPU-Leistungsindex.




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				




Solltest du einen guten Einblick bekommen. Gespielt wird bei nur übrigens in nativen 4k. CPU Limit ist deswegen sehr selten. Und zur Zeit greift auch immer wieder das fps Limit, denn mehr als 60FPS bringen nur zur Zeit nichts


----------



## ZenMasters (26. April 2021)

flx23 schrieb:


> Also über den Daumen gepeilt habe ich fast die 3fache Leistung beim Wechsel von meiner vega 64 zur 6900xt (Referenz Karte zur uvp) erhalten


Hört sich erstmal super an und dann bemerkt man sie kostet auch das 3-4 fache des Vega Neupreises von damals. Wäre echt schön, wenn das Verhältnis von Preis und Leistung über die Dauer sich vorteilhafter entwickeln würde.


----------



## flx23 (26. April 2021)

ZenMasters schrieb:


> Hört sich erstmal super an und dann bemerkt man sie kostet auch das 3-4 fache des Vega Neupreises von damals. Wäre echt schön, wenn das Verhältnis von Preis und Leistung über die Dauer sich vorteilhafter entwickeln würde.


Wieso? Die vega hate eine uvp von ~500€ mit 100%Leistung

Die 6900xt hat eine uvp von ~1000€ und 220 - 300% Leistung der vega


----------



## ZenMasters (26. April 2021)

Bin von einem Neupreis von 300 ausgegangen. My bad. Könnte trotzdem besser sein


----------



## Bariphone (27. April 2021)

Ich hätte auch einiges zum verballern da. Aber irgendwie kann ich mich nicht dazu herablassen, irgendeiner armen Haut das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Wer das macht ist ok, ich mach es nicht. Dafür ist auch meine Sammelleidenschaft zu groß. Aber ich bin da nicht alleine. Hab neulich eine 5600Xt für 200 geschossen. Bin ich also nicht so exklusiv. Und Vega hat irgendwann bestimmt mal was wie Sammlerwert. Denn die Karten sind wie ein alter Opel Kapitän, nicht mega schnell, saufen. aber einfach geil.


----------



## flx23 (27. April 2021)

Bariphone schrieb:


> Denn die Karten sind wie ein alter Opel Kapitän, nicht mega schnell, saufen. aber einfach geil.


Ich glaub das Zitat muss ich mir ausdrucken und einrahmen


----------



## ZenMasters (27. April 2021)

Bariphone schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch einiges zum verballern da. Aber irgendwie kann ich mich nicht dazu herablassen, irgendeiner armen Haut das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.


Verstehe ich nicht. Du zwingt niemanden dazu auf deine Graka zu bieten... Wenn den Leuten das Geld wert ist oder sie nicht recherchieren ist das nun wahrlich nicht deine Schuld. Geht ja nicht um Lebensmittel oder Schutzmaske. Es sind immer noch Luxusartikel.


----------



## Rallyesport (27. April 2021)

Für nen guten Kurs hätte ich natürlich schon die vega gewechselt, aber ihr kommt hier mit UVP, wo bekommt man momentan Grafikkarten für die UVP?

Und ja irgendwann kommt das CPU Limit, allerdings bin ich nicht FPS geil das war nur als Vergleich herangezogen, ich bekomme in WQHD jede Grafikkarte klein wenn ich das will und ich will das auch so


----------



## MfDoom (27. April 2021)

Ohne Scalper-Methoden anzuwenden bekommst du nirgends eine Karte zur UVP. Ich hätte nichts dagegen das zu tun aber ich kann es leider nicht 
Allerdings gibt es Gerüchte das AMD so etwas wie eine Warteliste plant.
Mit der Vega in WQHD ist man ja wirklich noch ganz gut unterwegs, zumindest in den Spielen die ich so spiele aber trotzdem... Bis die nächsten Geschosse heraus kommen haben wir vermutlich Ende 2022 und so lange warte ich auf keinen Fall


----------



## flx23 (27. April 2021)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Für nen guten Kurs hätte ich natürlich schon die vega gewechselt, aber ihr kommt hier mit UVP, wo bekommt man momentan Grafikkarten für die UVP?
> 
> Und ja irgendwann kommt das CPU Limit, allerdings bin ich nicht FPS geil das war nur als Vergleich herangezogen, ich bekomme in WQHD jede Grafikkarte klein wenn ich das will und ich will das auch so


Also meine 6900xt fand zur uvp vor 6 Wochen bei AMD im Shop. 


Wie das klappen kann steht gut dokumentiert im luxx. Die Frage ist nur wie lange noch...


----------



## MfDoom (27. April 2021)

die Direktlinks funktionieren nicht mehr. Aber auch mit Direktlink habe ich keine bekommne, vielleicht einfach Pech


----------



## Downsampler (8. August 2021)

Neuer Treiber 21.7.2, da freut sich auch die Vega:









						I scored 7 227 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 5 2600X, AMD Radeon RX Vega 56 x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				




Bestes Ergebnis vom März mit Treiber 21.3.1:









						I scored 6 963 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 5 2600X, AMD Radeon RX Vega 56 x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				




Die Grafikkarte wird immer schneller.   

Danke AMD!


----------

